# Sticky  A Trad "What are you Wearing"



## mpcsb

There's one in the regular Fashion Forum and there's one in the Temporary SF Forum. Should Trads have one of their own?


----------



## Harris

I'm not sure what it means. Are we supposed to post the details of what we're presently wearing? Cheers, Harris


----------



## mpcsb

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I'm not sure what it means. Are we supposed to post the details of what we're presently wearing? Cheers, Harris


Yes, it's kind of silly but you can get an idea of clothing combinations. I can't say as I would be a great participant as I frequently wear the same thing day in and day out with slight variation. E.G.

Bills M1 cuffed in British khaki
BB tattersal blues on white
generic brown braided belt
C&B brown wingtips
timex on navy/red/navy band

PS forgot, Barbour Beaufort (no liner 50F)


----------



## Brownshoe

Gross weather in the big city today, so:

Bean navy Shetland sweater
pink BB OCBD
olive foulard BB tie
khaki Bean cords
Bean low-rise duck boots
duffle coat

No sportcoat, and I feel uneay about it.


----------



## longwing

Transitioning from flannels to tropicals here:

BB Cordo plain blucher
Cordo Belt
Pinkerton Gray Corbin tropicals, cuffed
Red/Black on white Press tattersal shirt
Blue blazer, soon to be replaced by Southwick Douglas


----------



## Mike C.

LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe 
University stripe (blue/white), OCBD
Repp tie, Green, Gold, Navy Stripe
Saftey pin thru the collar
Navy, Cashmere, V-neck sweater, fine guage
Dark Indigo, selvage jean
1" Alligator belt w/silver engine turn buckle
Knize Ten
Vintage Brooks Pea Coat


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by LongWing_
> 
> Transitioning from flannels to tropicals here:
> 
> BB Cordo plain blucher
> Cordo Belt
> Pinkerton Gray Corbin tropicals, cuffed
> Red/Black on white Press tattersal shirt
> Blue blazer, soon to be replaced by Southwick Douglas


I have that Press tattersall, I really like it paired with green jackets and sweaters.


----------



## Harris

Medium grey pin-striped Southwick (MTM Douglas model) suit, white OCBD (Mercer), an old maroon with navy/white Brooks #2 repp stripe, black socks (Byford), Alden #8 shell cordovan tassels, maroon-navy watch strap, brown bridle leather belt with gold vermeil monogrammed buckle. LL Bean gold-toned field watch. Press camel hair polo coat, patch tweed derby hat, and Dress Gordon muffler from Press. Cheers, Harris


----------



## longwing

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> I have that Press tattersall, I really like it paired with green jackets and sweaters.


I don't have much green. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## MichaelB

Bass Weejun penny loafers, navy Byford socks, cuffed Bill's Khakis, brown alligator belt with sterling monogram buckle, Brooks OCBD in blue-and-white university stripe, repp stripe bowtie in my school's colors (crimson and black), old Cartier tank with alligator band, JPress olive corduroy sportcoat, old camel-hair polo coat from JG Hook.


----------



## tmlewis

Chestnut cords - BB
Dark green cashmere cableknit - Polo
Dark navy/green plaid buttondown - BB
Bean Boots
Barbour Beafort (w/liner)


----------



## Harris

I can see I'm going to be the boring one day after day.


----------



## mpcsb

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I can see I'm going to be the boring one day after day.


LOL Think of it as _understated_. LOL


----------



## Coolidge24

To my client counseling session in Lawyering Skills class:

Grey with blue/red pinstripe A.W. Camp (Middletown CT's late trad store) 3-button sack
White forward point (Brooks), with collar bar (grandfather's)
Black Cole-Haan Oxfords which are known in my household as "Wall Street Stompers"
Wine/Navy suspenders from Press
Arthur Rosenberg yellow foulard tie with the little flowers for the pattern
Camel hair polo coat from the late Luettgen's Ltd. of Hartford (grandfather's)
grey socks, Gold Toe
1965-70 vintage seiko automatic on blue/yellow grosgrain band
J. Press Buchanan plaid scarf

To my civil procedure class this evening (if it is not cancelled, and otherwise out and around)

Mercer blue OCBD
Brooks khakis, cuffed
Press cotton stretch belt, green/navy
bean mocs or hunting shoes depending on depth of snow by 7 ish
old Lord & Taylor "true red" shetland sweater, saddle shoulders, crew neck
if I am cold, I will put 3 button sack grey herringbone jacket over the sweater, with the camel coat over that
J. Press buchanan plaid scarf
grey socks, Gold Toe


----------



## jpeirpont

Tan Cords
Blue, orange,red and white Tattersall 
Oatmeal Shetland sweater 
All by BB
Blue Cashmere wool blend socks (Polo)
Chestnut Cap Toes Johnston & Murphy


----------



## DownSouth

Kind of dressed down today (I had to drop off my two Golden Retrievers for bathes this morning):

Navy Lands End Polo (short sleeves, it's 75+ degrees today)
Duck Head khakis (old)
Navy Burlington socks
Cordovan Sebago Caymans
LLBean Navy Surcingle belt


----------



## daltx

I wish I was wearing the same thing as Michael B. There is always tomorrow I guess.


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I can see I'm going to be the boring one day after day.


Boring does not = Trad. I think this is my favorite thread! Thank you all for sharing. Keep posting.

Myself: Charcoal 3bt JAB sig. suit (dont care for the fit, but it'll have to do), Blue RLP OCBD, Talbott argyle/sutherland reg stripe tie, AE Macneil wingtips in burg shell cordo. Gotta get a sack suit...


----------



## Old Brompton

Blue dress shirt w/spread collar 
Red/white/blue BB repp tie 
Light grey wool trousers 
Charcoal wool socks
Black A-E Bruzzano loafers
Navy Burberry blazer


----------



## sweetbooness

S130 Southwick (Plymouth)mtm medium gray from John Cavendish mill

light blue mini herringbone modified spread Gitman shirt

medium gold with /gold and blue gray dots Robert Talbott tie

dark gray Pantherella socks

white linen puff folded Talbott pocket square

light gray Trafalgar limited edition braces

Allen Edmonds Troy (black)


----------



## 3button Max

Brooks ocbd blue
1940s geometric bow tie
vintage Bean chino-(work pants like belt loops)
tan crew socks
harris tweed 3 button sack
olive LLBean v neck sweater vest
Bean rubber moc
trench coat Lord and Taylor ?
Burberry scarf
LL bean Hamilton watch 1980 w/
odd- red /green/ brown stripe band

hardly exciting but for the bow tie.

max

(


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> Brooks ocbd blue
> 1940s geometric bow tie
> vintage Bean chino-(work pants like belt loops)
> tan crew socks
> harris tweed 3 button sack
> olive LLBean v neck sweater vest
> Bean rubber moc
> trench coat Lord and Taylor ?
> Burberry scarf
> LL bean Hamilton watch 1980 w/
> odd- red /green/ brown stripe band
> 
> hardly exciting but for the bow tie.
> 
> max
> 
> (


Now thats a picture i'd love to see...


----------



## Thomas

BB OCBD in blue
Bill's M2 plain front cement shorts 
J. Press ship wheel emblematic belt
Sebago Schoodic tan boat shoes 
Costa del Mar's with red croakies from my local marina

It was a gorgeous day in NC today so I could not resist the shorts


----------



## wyvern73

I usually dress fairly trad, but I varied it up a bit today:

Tan hacking(-ish) jacket (Ben Silver/Carl Meyers)
Blue OCBD (BB)
43d Wessex Division tie (LE)
Grey flannels with pleats (BB)
Suede brogue boots (J Crew)
Timex, with leather band

Ed


----------



## Chris H

A very cold morning in London so:

Seebago Classic Beefrolls
BB dark green flat front pin cords
BB Leather woven belt
Maroon italian marino wool knit shirt
BB Olive Herringbone Tweed Sack
Hamilton Field Khaki automatic watch silver face/leather strap

On the coat rack:
BB Herringbone tweed/Gaberdine revesible
J.Press/Lock & Co. check tweed driving cap


----------



## Daniele

Not very Trad (strictu sensu) today, but anyway..
Medium grey needlehead vintage suit (deadstock), late '50s Italian style (3 button jacket, soft shoulders, side vents, quite boxy and on the short side; trousers, needless to say, are flat fronted; white hanky in the top pocket, 3 points folded; white BB tab collar shirt; navy knitted tie, slightly less than 2" wide; black leather belt; navy blue with small red dots fil d'ecosse socks; highly polished black Church's brogues (pre Prada) and a 60s watch with burgundy-navy-burgundy ribbon band. 
Sunny but cold here, so, on the coat rack, a single breast navy blue short overcoat (just above the knee), a 50s paisley scarf in blue-white-light gray tones, and a pair of black peccary gloves (from my dad, think they have been originally bought in 1970).
Ah, and a pair of Ray-Ban shades (from ages before the Luxottica take over

Cheers,
Daniele


----------



## Fogey

Mr Harris,

10.78 posts per day! [:0] You'll be back at your old high post count before we know it!


----------



## mpcsb

Continuing with variations on a theme:

Bills M1, cuffed, in regular khaki color
BB ocbd, just starting to fray at collar, not ironed
BB generic brown belt
ancient BB brown tassel loafers
generic navy socks
no watch today - sterling ID bracelet given by mom to dad in '41, has dad's name and army #

Colder today - BB navy duffle-coat with yellow wool Liberty of London scarf


----------



## Russell Street

Ratty old Derek Rose bathrobe from Simpsons (London), Blue & green striped.
My Bean slippers.
I'll get dressed in a minute & go out to lunch, I think.

David


----------



## wyvern73

Today, I'm going with my basic outfit:

J Press blazer
BB OCBD in blue and white stripes
BB#2 tie in yellow
Bills M2in khaki, plain front with cuffs

Ed


----------



## guyfromboston

Blue check tatersall by Press
Southwick blazer from Andover
Ancient gold Bulova watch
M2s, khaki, plain front, cuffed
Navy-toned argyles from Ben Silver
Chili belt and Cameron's from AE


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by JLPWCXIII_
> 
> Mr Harris,
> 
> 10.78 posts per day! [:0] You'll be back at your old high post count before we know it!


What can I say? Bored at work. Must...have...new...projects.


----------



## jasonpraxis

Recruiting events for my department. Despite the insistence on a "just folks" atmosphere a few people have traded their jeans for chinos, their t-shirts for collared shirts. I'm wearing the same clothes I normally wear, which means I don't look or feel uncomfortable and I can concentrate on our potential students (and networking with faculty).

Bass dirty bucks
Gold Toe socks, navy
Bean cords, tan
brown leather belt with heavy brass buckle
Gitman OCBD, pink
J. Press shetland, navy
Timex (silver case) on a burgundy grosgrain band (gold buckle!)

charcoal SB overcoat
burgundy, navy, and grey scarf
navy watch cap
Bean leather gloves, dark brown.


----------



## sweetbooness

heathered peach color shirt with tab collar shirt from Forsyth

brown, gray, blue tie from JZ Richards

medium gray serge S140 slacks from Majer

charcoal socks from Pantherella

shell cordovan belt

shell cordovan AE Bradley split toe 

J. Peterman brown leather flight jacket


----------



## senator

RLP khakis, flat front
Blue and white stripe BB ocbd
Brown flannel JPress sportcoat
Blue-yellow-orange-green-purple stripe socks, RLP
Weejuns
Silver Timex doctor's watch on green-navy-yellow strap


----------



## Harris

For me, little has changed. 

Solid medium grey suit. A navy club (mallard) tie from Press. White-navy grosgrain ribbon band.

Otherwise, everything is the same as yesterday.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Coolidge24

Bean Mocs
Red/Navy grosgrain band today
Black socks
Brooks khakis
Pink Brooks OCBD
Bean Norweigan sweater (yes I stole the above two from the OPH, I like that combo)
Nautica red sailing/parka jacket
Ray-Ban aviators from the late 1960s.

tonight at the bar, switching the mocs for weejuns and that's all. I have no problem with wearing sweaters out as some seem to.


----------



## longwing

The trad is weak today:

Gitman peach nailhead shirt
Jeans
Black calf alden leisure mocs
black calf belt
gray otc socks
blue/yellow grosgrain watch band w/ gold watch
brown tweed sack jacket


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Bean Mocs
> Red/Navy grosgrain band today
> Black socks
> Brooks khakis
> Pink Brooks OCBD
> Bean Norweigan sweater (yes I stole the above two from the OPH, I like that combo)
> Nautica red sailing/parka jacket
> Ray-Ban aviators from the late 1960s.
> 
> tonight at the bar, switching the mocs for weejuns and that's all. I have no problem with wearing sweaters out as some seem to.


Yes, but the sweater you are wearing is indestructable. I own one, and it is a bit too warm to wear inside, but I have loved it. Classic, and I too steal looks from the OPH! [8D]


----------



## 3button Max

b2 blue ocbd-this one says made in Jamaica!(Thailand white one thicker fabric)--
LL bean green herringbone w/thinsulate liner-3 button w/patch pockets -all-(I would have noticed the slight darts, nice gift from mother in law-
-Bean lined chinos
no tie
same dark green v neck LL sweater vest
20 year old sebago beef roll loafers brown
dull side of trad to be sure

max


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Thomas_
> 
> BB OCBD in blue
> 
> Costa del Mar's with red croakies from my local marina


For the uninformed midwesterner, what are these? Thanks. And what are Croakies?


----------



## GreyFlannelMan

> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> b2 blue ocbd-this one says made in Jamaica!(Thailand white one thicker fabric)--


Jamaica?????? The Brothers are having shirts made in Jamaica? Not exactly a country known for its high quality manufacturing.


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Thomas_
> 
> BB OCBD in blue
> 
> Costa del Mar's with red croakies from my local marina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the uninformed midwesterner, what are these? Thanks. And what are Croakies?
Click to expand...

I think they are a brand of sunglasses, and the croakie is one of those rubber type things that hangs around the base of your neck so you can let the specs just hang on your upper chest when not on. I'm pretty sure, but maybe someone else can confirm!


----------



## Harris

Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris


Man am I learning a lot from you Harris. I had seen a few posts where guys were wearing grey socks with chinos. I don't own any grey, and wear navy with my khakis. You just answered my question. I am too extreme on being a "minimilist" I know.
Black socks for my suits (only navy and grey suits) and navy socks for chinos. (I think black would look horrible with chinos by the way.)

PS You were the one who educated me that my Charlestons are 8.0 and not 8.5 like Bills by the way. Thanks. (I can't tell the difference by touching them, but I would guess the Bill's are more "sturdy."

All the best, 
Joe


----------



## rl1856

Ancient BB Rep Stripe Rugby shirt (faded cherry red with 1" royal blue and white stripes at 2" intervals).

Cuffed Cabellas flat front chinos- again ancient and retired from heavy starch/pressing rotation.

Nautical Flag grosgrain belt with SC Flag emblamatic brass buckle.

LLB Camp Mocs; sockless (60' today).

c1950 Omega wind up watch; Red, yellow grosgrain watch band

------

Yesterday:

BB pinpoint tab colar shirt (Red White label and made in the USA).

BB small pattern tie (moroon purple backround with a fine grid pattern in dark royal blue).

BB charcoal grey worsted trousers, cuffed.

BB moroon/navy grosgrain braces.

Dumas (local Trad clothier) worsted navy blazer.

BB black merino wool socks.

Ancient black Bass Weejuns

Watch- same as yesterday.

Best,

Ross


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Man am I learning a lot from you Harris. I had seen a few posts where guys were wearing grey socks with chinos. I don't own any grey, and wear navy with my khakis. You just answered my question. I am too extreme on being a "minimilist" I know.
> Black socks for my suits (only navy and grey suits) and navy socks for chinos. (I think black would look horrible with chinos by the way.)
> 
> PS You were the one who educated me that my Charlestons are 8.0 and not 8.5 like Bills by the way. Thanks. (I can't tell the difference by touching them, but I would guess the Bill's are more "sturdy."
> 
> All the best,
> Joe
Click to expand...

I concur. I much prefer navy socks to black with khakis, but wear black socks pretty much every day to work, with both grey and navy suits.

Love the Charleston Khakis!

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Man am I learning a lot from you Harris. I had seen a few posts where guys were wearing grey socks with chinos. I don't own any grey, and wear navy with my khakis. You just answered my question. I am too extreme on being a "minimilist" I know.
> Black socks for my suits (only navy and grey suits) and navy socks for chinos. (I think black would look horrible with chinos by the way.)
> 
> PS You were the one who educated me that my Charlestons are 8.0 and not 8.5 like Bills by the way. Thanks. (I can't tell the difference by touching them, but I would guess the Bill's are more "sturdy."
> 
> All the best,
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur. I much prefer navy socks to black with khakis, but wear black socks pretty much every day to work, with both grey and navy suits.
> 
> Love the Charleston Khakis!
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
Click to expand...

Wow. I thought you felt the Charlestons were pure crap. I must take lots of posts way to literally. I remember you saying they were 8 ounce piece goods and just assumed that meant you did not care for them. Not true obviously! All I know is this.........My little store here in Columbus (used to be all trad now sorry to say they have the "typical mix" eg like Ben Silver) does not carry Bills but lots of Berle. With tax included I saved about 26 bucks getting Charlestons vs. Bills. Also, their alterations are totally free for the LIFE of the garment. Lose or gain weight, take em in. Free. She does a sweet job on cuffs too. All hand sewn, hidden edge, and none of that clear "fishing line nylon" crap which catches on your toes and comes all out. Nice cotton/silk tan thread. Very crisp.


----------



## mpcsb

Weekend spent reading:

Oldest pair of Bills button-fly - cuffed and quite frayed
Old paint splattered plain grey sweatshirt
No shoes,socks,watch or jewelry (weekend at home)
Book: _Reflections in a Silver Spoon _ by Paul Mellon
Red wine: Cuvee Rouge


----------



## wyvern73

BB OCBD in Yellow
Bills M1, button fly, with cuffs
Belt with signal flags
6" Bean boots
Bean barn jacket

Ed


----------



## jasonpraxis

Party tonight:

Bass Weejuns, burgundy
Polo wool socks, navy
Bill's M2, khaki
J Crew web belt, tan
Bean flannel BD, green/white/blue/grey plaid
Barbour shetland crewneck, hunter green

BB blue plaid watch strap for the old Timex
Sterling flask with Jim Beam.


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Man am I learning a lot from you Harris. I had seen a few posts where guys were wearing grey socks with chinos. I don't own any grey, and wear navy with my khakis. You just answered my question. I am too extreme on being a "minimilist" I know.
> Black socks for my suits (only navy and grey suits) and navy socks for chinos. (I think black would look horrible with chinos by the way.)
> 
> PS You were the one who educated me that my Charlestons are 8.0 and not 8.5 like Bills by the way. Thanks. (I can't tell the difference by touching them, but I would guess the Bill's are more "sturdy."
> 
> All the best,
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur. I much prefer navy socks to black with khakis, but wear black socks pretty much every day to work, with both grey and navy suits.
> 
> Love the Charleston Khakis!
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. I thought you felt the Charlestons were pure crap. I must take lots of posts way to literally. I remember you saying they were 8 ounce piece goods and just assumed that meant you did not care for them. Not true obviously! All I know is this.........My little store here in Columbus (used to be all trad now sorry to say they have the "typical mix" eg like Ben Silver) does not carry Bills but lots of Berle. With tax included I saved about 26 bucks getting Charlestons vs. Bills. Also, their alterations are totally free for the LIFE of the garment. Lose or gain weight, take em in. Free. She does a sweet job on cuffs too. All hand sewn, hidden edge, and none of that clear "fishing line nylon" crap which catches on your toes and comes all out. Nice cotton/silk tan thread. Very crisp.
Click to expand...

Did I say "pure crap"? Lordy. Hope not. If so, I retract.

I like 'em. Especially for warmer weather.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## longwing

Bill's M2 tan cords cuffed
BB OCBD Blue
Brown Alden pebble grain chukkas
Brown braid leather belt
tan RLP crew socks
gold watch with yellow/blue strap
mid gray shetland from Ben Silver


----------



## Chris H

Saturday Night
Out with friends for the evening, so:

Charcoal grey 3-2 button roll jacket with feint blue/red windowpane check, single vent, undarted with raised seam handstitching. UK MTM/semi-bespoke.

Dark blue mohair and wool flatfront trousers, same source.

Pink BB ocbd.

New & Lingwood dark red silk knit tie with blue polka dots.

Cordo leather weave belt.

Dark blue cotton socks.

BB cordo moc handsewns.

Sunday morning
Just back from walking the dogs:

Dark green/black 60s vintage tweed 3-button sack.

Cordings maroon lambswool crewneck.

Maroon University stripe ocbd.

Black Khakis(Banana Republic)[:0]

Brown leather weave belt.

Black cotton socks.

Brown Sebago Sierra chukka boots.

Hamilton watch both days.


----------



## 16128

- Patch madras cropped pants from Orvis. I'm in a hot climate so []

- White OCBD from Bean. Raspberry cardi.

- Brown rainbow flipflops. I'm not going to the White House today.


----------



## wyvern73

Not so trad today:

Bean flannel shirt in solid grey
Levi's 550s
Bean leather "jeans" belt, brown
Dockers moc-toe chukkas, brown

Ed


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by VS_
> 
> - Patch madras cropped pants from Orvis. I'm in a hot climate so []
> 
> - White OCBD from Bean. Raspberry cardi.
> 
> - Brown rainbow flipflops. I'm not going to the White House today.


Very funny.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## MichaelB

Alden cordovan tassel loafers in burgundy, JPress charcoal gray flannels--cuffed, brown alligator belt with monogrammed buckle,blue Mercer BD, old Brooks green/red repp bow tie--narrow Archibald Cox style, old JPress Harris tweed jacket, brown herringbone repaired by Press with elbow patches and leather cuff trim, my dad's vintge Hamilton gold watch, tartan grosgrain band, Gloverall duffel coat


----------



## sunnisalafi

This beautiful Sunday afternoon...

Brooks OCBD (burgundy candy-stripe)
J. Press "Shaggy Dog" sweater (sky blue)
Orvis "King's Cords"
Brooks braided belt 
Brooks watch
navy/burgandy watchband
Bean cotton ragg socks (tan)
Bean down jacket (hunter)
Bean boots


----------



## Daniele

Saturday: Harris tweed harringbone sack coat, 3-2 buttns, raised seams, patch/flapped pockets (Italian bespoke); black merino turtleneck, charcoal socks, burgundy Weejuns; tan corduroy trousers (cut like jeans) and Barbour Bedale in the morning; tailored medium olive green hopsack trousers and black leather above-the-knee-length overcoat in the afternoon-evening. A M-51 US Army fishtail parka from Korean war as extra protection while riding my scooter (can certain military gear be considered Trad?[8)]) Driving gloves and scarf when needed.

Sunday morning (strolling downtown): dark grey 3b suit, white button down shirt (long-ish points, an old cheap bespoke), repp tie (BB n.1, 2"3/4, sky blue-white-navy); black oxfords captoes, navy Chesterfield cashmere coat with dark red silk lining and velvet collar. Paisley hanky in coat's top pocket. 
Sunday (lazing about): lilac crewneck jumper, blue/burgundy/grey striped button down shirt (both Italian), tan cord jeans, Clarks cognac loafers.

Monday: my office attire isn't very different from friday; trad-ish touch, a forward point collared silk shirt, pale cream, with a safety pin thru the collar (this detail awoke colleagues' curiosity...) and a 2" wide knitted tie, dark bottle green.

ps) Chris, great outfit for the "Steppin'Out East"![8D] Any other member of the London Trad community there?


----------



## mpcsb

Pretty much my basic uniform:

Bills M1 in British khaki
old Sperry boat shoes
navy socks
very old pre-mall navy corduroy shirt from Eddie Bauer
Surcingle belt in navy/gold/navy
old timex on navy/gold/navy band

navy cashmere scarf
old Brooks 'barn-like or field' coat


----------



## wyvern73

J Press navy blazer
BB OCBD, red & white stripes
Light blue tie, anchor motif
Bills M2in khaki, plain front with cuffs
Brown leather belt
Brown bluchers with slit moc toe

Ed


----------



## sheermanus

Today is Monday and I'm wearing:

Navy Wool Flannel with Gray Windowpane Overplaid 2-button suit
White Pinpoing Oxford English Spreadcollar Dress Shirt with Button Cuffs
Navy/Gray/Yellow Striped Woven Tie
Black Leather Belt with Gold Brass Buckle
Alden Black Perforated Captoe Oxfords
Navy Super Sheer Thick 'n Thin Midcalf Dress Socks (I love the look of the sheer socks with my suits especially..........they are very dressy)
Navy BB Single-grip Garters
White FOTL Sleeveless Ribbed Athletic Undershirt
Navy/White Striped Full-cut Boxer Shorts from Jos. A. Bank
Gold Thin Dress Watch with Black Padded Croc Watchband
White Cotton Handkerchief in Suit Jacket Breast Pocket
Plain Gold Wedding Band
Gold Signet Ring


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Man am I learning a lot from you Harris. I had seen a few posts where guys were wearing grey socks with chinos. I don't own any grey, and wear navy with my khakis. You just answered my question. I am too extreme on being a "minimilist" I know.
> Black socks for my suits (only navy and grey suits) and navy socks for chinos. (I think black would look horrible with chinos by the way.)
> 
> PS You were the one who educated me that my Charlestons are 8.0 and not 8.5 like Bills by the way. Thanks. (I can't tell the difference by touching them, but I would guess the Bill's are more "sturdy."
> 
> All the best,
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur. I much prefer navy socks to black with khakis, but wear black socks pretty much every day to work, with both grey and navy suits.
> 
> Love the Charleston Khakis!
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. I thought you felt the Charlestons were pure crap. I must take lots of posts way to literally. I remember you saying they were 8 ounce piece goods and just assumed that meant you did not care for them. Not true obviously! All I know is this.........My little store here in Columbus (used to be all trad now sorry to say they have the "typical mix" eg like Ben Silver) does not carry Bills but lots of Berle. With tax included I saved about 26 bucks getting Charlestons vs. Bills. Also, their alterations are totally free for the LIFE of the garment. Lose or gain weight, take em in. Free. She does a sweet job on cuffs too. All hand sewn, hidden edge, and none of that clear "fishing line nylon" crap which catches on your toes and comes all out. Nice cotton/silk tan thread. Very crisp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "pure crap"? Lordy. Hope not. If so, I retract.
> 
> I like 'em. Especially for warmer weather.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
Click to expand...

No you didn't say "pure crap." I just assumed that is what you thought since you educated me that they are 8.0 ounces. I thought you were stricly a Bill's or RL GI guy. I am learning you try a variety of lots of things!


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Ben Silver Beefy OCBD, Charleston khakis (2" cuff), Royden flying mallard belt from Kevin's, Alden 986's w/ Byford blue wool socks. Silk regimental striped (silk w/ solid brass buckle) strap by Robert Talbott; LL Bean (gold toned) field watch. Navy blue cotton chino "Ducks Unlimited" ball cap.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Man am I learning a lot from you Harris. I had seen a few posts where guys were wearing grey socks with chinos. I don't own any grey, and wear navy with my khakis. You just answered my question. I am too extreme on being a "minimilist" I know.
> Black socks for my suits (only navy and grey suits) and navy socks for chinos. (I think black would look horrible with chinos by the way.)
> 
> PS You were the one who educated me that my Charlestons are 8.0 and not 8.5 like Bills by the way. Thanks. (I can't tell the difference by touching them, but I would guess the Bill's are more "sturdy."
> 
> All the best,
> Joe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I concur. I much prefer navy socks to black with khakis, but wear black socks pretty much every day to work, with both grey and navy suits.
> 
> Love the Charleston Khakis!
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. I thought you felt the Charlestons were pure crap. I must take lots of posts way to literally. I remember you saying they were 8 ounce piece goods and just assumed that meant you did not care for them. Not true obviously! All I know is this.........My little store here in Columbus (used to be all trad now sorry to say they have the "typical mix" eg like Ben Silver) does not carry Bills but lots of Berle. With tax included I saved about 26 bucks getting Charlestons vs. Bills. Also, their alterations are totally free for the LIFE of the garment. Lose or gain weight, take em in. Free. She does a sweet job on cuffs too. All hand sewn, hidden edge, and none of that clear "fishing line nylon" crap which catches on your toes and comes all out. Nice cotton/silk tan thread. Very crisp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did I say "pure crap"? Lordy. Hope not. If so, I retract.
> 
> I like 'em. Especially for warmer weather.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No you didn't say "pure crap." I just assumed that is what you thought since you educated me that they are 8.0 ounces. I thought you were stricly a Bill's or RL GI guy. I am learning you try a variety of lots of things!
Click to expand...

That's true. I do. Keeps things interesting.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Harris

Southwick charcoal grey (Douglas model) suit, white Mercer OCBD...oh, what the hell: just read last week's. Every day it's either a navy or grey suit with or without a stripe, and of course I alternate watch straps and ties. Everything else is the same. 
Cheers, Harris


----------



## Markus

I've enjoyed reading these posts. Funny that I take such an interest! 

Since I picked up a "big" stack of shirts from the cleaners on Saturday, today I've deviated from my normal regimen of BB oxf b-d's:

Shoes: BB cordo pennys
Wool socks, in navy
BB flat front chinos, olive color. Non-iron, and for that I'm grateful. I don't like the non-iron shirts but the pants are great. Shrinkage on these has been minimal, and because they come out of the dryer looking presentable, they've seen the dryer a lot.
Denim button-down with the company name on the chest.
Wenger watch, square bezel, black face, on a black nylon cloth band. I pretend it looks like a nice ribbon band.
Because I've been chilly, to top it all off is a tacky black fleece, zippered front. Glad I have it to wear!

Forgetting the fleece and the denim b-d, the recipe above is what I wear most days, trading off the penny loafers with various bluchers in dark brown or black.

I start a new job here in the company on Friday. We'll see what the sartorial standard is like over there. Who knows, things could change.

Markus


----------



## 3button Max

LL bean blue ocbd
old Polo silk square end knit tie
Bean herringbone 
grey flannels
light brown tommy Hilfiger saddle shoes (wife got me for 30$ in 1997
Brooks bros grey wool socks
hamilton bean w/stripe band


----------



## Daniele

Herringbone brown/grey (the pattern forms kinda alternate stripes, very muted) sportsjacket (Italian, vintage, natural shoulders, 3 buttons, single vent, raised seams) similar to this:

White button down shirt with French cuffs (shock![:0] But they do exist! ), bronze cufflinks reproducing a Teutonic Knights' seal (think they're from the 30s), caramel-color knitted tie, charcoal cavalry twill trousers, charcoal socks and dark brown oxford brogues.
Nice day to everybody!


----------



## Russell Street

Working from home -

White T.
Faded pink Brooks BD. _Almost_ ironed.
Sky lovat Shaggy Dog.
'Heritage' Khaki Bean flat front cords with turn-ups (cuffs).
My Bean slippers. (Not going out of doors today). I've turned up the heating so no socks.
Navy & pink CentralWatch band on an old plain scratched 'Pulsar' - Â£18 way back when. (Has the look... -ish)

D.


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Southwick charcoal grey (Douglas model) suit, white Mercer OCBD...oh, what the hell: just read last week's. Every day it's either a navy or grey suit with or without a stripe, and of course I alternate watch straps and ties. Everything else is the same.
> Cheers, Harris


Always white shirts?


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Southwick charcoal grey (Douglas model) suit, white Mercer OCBD...oh, what the hell: just read last week's. Every day it's either a navy or grey suit with or without a stripe, and of course I alternate watch straps and ties. Everything else is the same.
> Cheers, Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Always white shirts?
Click to expand...

Pretty much. Occasionally a blue.


----------



## 3button Max

yesterday-
Norman Hilton brown tweed3 button sack
Brooks blue ocbd
Brooks rep stripe bow tie-brown/navy silver NYC shop 15 years ago(smaller straight end)
old Duck head khakis-before the cheapened waistband-
sebago beef rolls/brown wool socks 
(I think grey wool otc would be the default sock w loafers rather than black)


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Southwick charcoal grey (Douglas model) suit, white Mercer OCBD...oh, what the hell: just read last week's. Every day it's either a navy or grey suit with or without a stripe, and of course I alternate watch straps and ties. Everything else is the same.
> Cheers, Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Always white shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much. Occasionally a blue.
Click to expand...

With coat and tie, I find I'm wearing a white sirt about 90% of the time. I used to wear blue much more frequently, but something has shifted.

Today:

Navy chalk stripe sack suit from BB (vintage)
White point collar oxford from Mercer (see, told ya)
Silver tie bar from Press (so cheap!)
White linen pocket square, TV fold
Narrow olive tie with red foulard pattern (found thrifting, no tag)
AE Grayson tassle loafers in Merlot

This is a "spiffed up" rig for a staff meeting and presentation later.


----------



## sunnisalafi

Went to class today in typical casual fashion.......

Pendleton "Sir Pendleton" tartan BD
J. Press tan cords
Bean gun sling belt
Brooks watch w/ red/hunter grosgrain watchband
Bean boots
Bean down jacket (hunter)


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> yesterday-
> Norman Hilton brown tweed3 button sack
> Brooks blue ocbd
> Brooks rep stripe bow tie-brown/navy silver NYC shop 15 years ago(smaller straight end)
> old Duck head khakis-before the cheapened waistband-
> sebago beef rolls/brown wool socks
> (I think grey wool otc would be the default sock w loafers rather than black)


Would love to see that old Norman Hilton tweed. Nice.


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> Southwick charcoal grey (Douglas model) suit, white Mercer OCBD...oh, what the hell: just read last week's. Every day it's either a navy or grey suit with or without a stripe, and of course I alternate watch straps and ties. Everything else is the same.
> Cheers, Harris
> 
> 
> 
> Always white shirts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pretty much. Occasionally a blue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With coat and tie, I find I'm wearing a white sirt about 90% of the time. I used to wear blue much more frequently, but something has shifted.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Navy chalk stripe sack suit from BB (vintage)
> White point collar oxford from Mercer (see, told ya)
> Silver tie bar from Press (so cheap!)
> White linen pocket square, TV fold
> Narrow olive tie with red foulard pattern (found thrifting, no tag)
> AE Grayson tassle loafers in Merlot
> 
> This is a "spiffed up" rig for a staff meeting and presentation later.
Click to expand...

Graysons??!! I may have to place a call to Mr. Tarlow at Alden's headquarters and file a formal "Report of Treason." 

ps-Your closet must be larger than my entire 2 BR apartment.


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Graysons??!! I may have to place a call to Mr. Tarlow at Alden's headquarters and file a formal "Report of Treason."
> 
> ps-Your closet must be larger than my entire 2 BR apartment.


I know, I know...I had a lot of store credit at a place that sold Allen Edmonds shoes and not much else I was interested in. I liked, and still like, the Graysons. I'm not much of a shoe nut, anyway.

I have around six suits, six or seven sport coats, and a normal complement of shirts and pants. Quite a few ties, I admit. Is this a lot? I'm an avid haunter of Ebay, and strike during the sales at Press and Brooks. And yet it still always seems I'm missing something...a suit in a medium gray, for example. Never satisfied!


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Graysons??!! I may have to place a call to Mr. Tarlow at Alden's headquarters and file a formal "Report of Treason."
> 
> ps-Your closet must be larger than my entire 2 BR apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know...I had a lot of store credit at a place that sold Allen Edmonds shoes and not much else I was interested in. I liked, and still like, the Graysons. I'm not much of a shoe nut, anyway.
> 
> I have around six suits, six or seven sport coats, and a normal complement of shirts and pants. Quite a few ties, I admit. Is this a lot? I'm an avid haunter of Ebay, and strike during the sales at Press and Brooks. And yet it still always seems I'm missing something...a suit in a medium gray, for example. Never satisfied!
Click to expand...

I like the Garyson as well. It would be my 2nd choice after Alden. I also used to wear a very nice tassel made by Footjoy. (yes the golf shoe company) Another long gone great tassel was the Nettleton. (made in Syracuse I believe) I am never satisfied either!!


----------



## Tyto

Bean charcoal flannels; Land's End light blue classic oxford; red foulard bowtie; silver-tone Timex w/BB tangerine/blue/white strap; HSM herringbone tweed jacket; nondescript grey- and black-checked socks; oxblood Rockport wingtips (lots of walking today); oxblood belt; grey Stetson Chatham with 1 1/2" ribbon.

__________

Fair and softly goes far.


----------



## Patrick06790

Small town newspaper Trad -

Actually, everything's pretty Trad except the lilac point collar shirt (BB) and the Migratory Pocket Square. Tie is from Press via thrift; Botany 500 jacket on sale from the Dreaded Mens Wearhouse (part of the Reptilian Agenda, I'm convinced); Bean dress chinos (plain front); AEs from eBay.

The Commies who run the paper don't allow smoking, otherwsie I'd have a cigar clamped in my face.

I was writing a column on women's curling, hence the smirk.


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Small town newspaper Trad -
> 
> Actually, everything's pretty Trad except the lilac point collar shirt (BB) and the Migratory Pocket Square. Tie is from Press via thrift; Botany 500 jacket on sale from the Dreaded Mens Wearhouse (part of the Reptilian Agenda, I'm convinced); Bean dress chinos (plain front); AEs from eBay.
> 
> The Commies who run the paper don't allow smoking, otherwsie I'd have a cigar clamped in my face.
> 
> I was writing a column on women's curling, hence the smirk.


Nice.

I always liked the Botany 500 duds sported by Rob Petrie on The Dick Van **** Show.


----------



## JSE

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Small town newspaper Trad -
> 
> Actually, everything's pretty Trad except the lilac point collar shirt (BB) and the Migratory Pocket Square. Tie is from Press via thrift; Botany 500 jacket on sale from the Dreaded Mens Wearhouse (part of the Reptilian Agenda, I'm convinced); Bean dress chinos (plain front); AEs from eBay.
> 
> The Commies who run the paper don't allow smoking, otherwsie I'd have a cigar clamped in my face.
> 
> I was writing a column on women's curling, hence the smirk.


Patrick,

How are the LL Bean dress chinos? I love the price.

-JSE


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Graysons??!! I may have to place a call to Mr. Tarlow at Alden's headquarters and file a formal "Report of Treason."
> 
> ps-Your closet must be larger than my entire 2 BR apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know...I had a lot of store credit at a place that sold Allen Edmonds shoes and not much else I was interested in. I liked, and still like, the Graysons. I'm not much of a shoe nut, anyway.
> 
> I have around six suits, six or seven sport coats, and a normal complement of shirts and pants. Quite a few ties, I admit. Is this a lot? I'm an avid haunter of Ebay, and strike during the sales at Press and Brooks. And yet it still always seems I'm missing something...a suit in a medium gray, for example. Never satisfied!
Click to expand...

Burgundy shell cordo or Merlot calf? I have been thinking about exchanging some black Leeds which I have never worn, and am considering the Grayson. Similar situation as yours, as nothing else in the store interested me much. I have also considered the Park Avenue in Merlot, although I'd probably get more use out of the Grayson.


----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by JSE_
> Patrick,
> 
> How are the LL Bean dress chinos? I love the price.
> 
> -JSE


I love them, have several pairs. Very sturdy. They do have the Magic No-Wrinkle Treatment - you can see the crease in my leg after two years. Kind of weird, but handy when I spill coffee and cigar ash in my lap.


----------



## 3button Max

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> Norman Hilton brown tweed3 button sack
> 
> Would love to see that old Norman Hilton tweed. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> -glad-you approve- a looser fit I might point out than the Brooks (1980's -perhaps ) B2 sack w/ 2 buttons on sleeve-
Click to expand...


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Graysons??!! I may have to place a call to Mr. Tarlow at Alden's headquarters and file a formal "Report of Treason."
> 
> ps-Your closet must be larger than my entire 2 BR apartment.
> 
> 
> 
> I know, I know...I had a lot of store credit at a place that sold Allen Edmonds shoes and not much else I was interested in. I liked, and still like, the Graysons. I'm not much of a shoe nut, anyway.
> 
> I have around six suits, six or seven sport coats, and a normal complement of shirts and pants. Quite a few ties, I admit. Is this a lot? I'm an avid haunter of Ebay, and strike during the sales at Press and Brooks. And yet it still always seems I'm missing something...a suit in a medium gray, for example. Never satisfied!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Burgundy shell cordo or Merlot calf? I have been thinking about exchanging some black Leeds which I have never worn, and am considering the Grayson. Similar situation as yours, as nothing else in the store interested me much. I have also considered the Park Avenue in Merlot, although I'd probably get more use out of the Grayson.
Click to expand...

I have the Graysons in Merlot calf, and the Park Avenues in same.

They are both very nice shoes. I wear the Graysons much more frequently, saving the oxfords for my most dressed-up occasions.

Today's rundown:

charcoal BB tweed sack jacket in "crow's foot" pattern
white BB OCBD
BB tie with dark green and navy alternating stripes
fawn-colored BB moleskin pants (no cuffs!)
burgundy Bass Weejuns

Really going heavy with the BB today, I realize as I type this.


----------



## mpcsb

Today:

old Sperry topsiders
navy/blue/yellow argyle socks
Bills M1s, flat/pleated, reg khaki color
BB ocbd in pink (I always think of Dukegrads defense of pinks shirts now)
grey lamb sweater vest
BB generic brown leather belt
unlined Barbour Beaufort
generic black umbrella


----------



## jmorgan32

Rare participation on this thread due to the retired life alone. ie sweats most of the time, reading etc. at home.

Today leaving for a funeral in FL. Travel garb=Charleston khakis, blue BB OCBD. Alden drop tassel from the Cape Cod collection. 

Tomorrow am funeral-Brooksease solid navy suit, 1.5" cuffed plain front of course, white BB OCBD, Brooks Jockey Stripe rep navy/burg alternating stripes, black Brooks Alden shell cordo tassels. Black OTC socks of course. Oh, sorry, men's hosiery............

Then back home to sweats, beer, TV and reading your posts!

All the best, 
Joe


----------



## LPinFla

Patrick, nice photo. Speaking of small town newspaper--are you in NW CT/Litchfield county? Just curious. I picked Coolidge's brain last summer about Old Saybrook, Essex and environs. If you are in NW CT, and you don't mind, I might just ask you a few questions about the area as well. We are looking into possible summer locations.

I know this is off topic, but I figured as long as I had your attention I could confirm generally where you are located.

Thanks, in advance.


----------



## shuman

Greyish blue HSM 2bt suit, blue/white JAB BD shirt, red, blue and gold XMI platinum stripe tie, AE Randolph loafers. Not my most trad of days. I need to be inspired. []


----------



## 3button Max

Day off -more or less
LL bean chamois cloth bd. check pattern(I have been told to buy a size larger as they shrink considerably )
grey cords -Jos Bank(when they still had some trad relevance (and that is being generous)
LL rubber mocs

max


----------



## Chris H

Friday:

60s vintage 3-button sack 2.5" lapels, in heather/black herringbone tweed
BB blue slim-fit ocbd shirt
Dark blue moleskin slacks
Burgundy leather weave belt
Dark blue cotton socks
Burgundy beef roll Weejuns

Chris


----------



## jpeirpont

Pink OCBD- BB
Medium Grey Flannel trousers- BB
Navy Blue Shetland Sweater- BB
Blue and white strip rep style tie- Nautica
Chocolate suede shoes- Edward Green


----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by LPinFla_
> 
> Patrick, nice photo. Speaking of small town newspaper--are you in NW CT/Litchfield county? Just curious. I picked Coolidge's brain last summer about Old Saybrook, Essex and environs. If you are in NW CT, and you don't mind, I might just ask you a few questions about the area as well. We are looking into possible summer locations.
> 
> I know this is off topic, but I figured as long as I had your attention I could confirm generally where you are located.
> 
> Thanks, in advance.


Northwest Corner indeed. Ask away.


----------



## Markus

Alden calf bluchers, cordo/chestnut color
brown socks with thin, vertical khaki stripes
plain front khakis, pressed, no cuff
Ben silver university stripe b-d, starched, collar starting to fray
generic cordovan color calf belt


----------



## LPinFla

Thanks for lending an ear, Patrick. I was just curious as to the demographics of Litchfield county. I am familiar with the Berkshires as I spent a lot of time there when I was younger, and my brother has a summer house there. However, I am less familiar with NW CT, to the south.

I know there are some cultural venues in the Litchfield area in the summer. And I've heard that more New Yorkers are coming up there because Fairfield's prices have gotten out of control. How is it for people in their late forties. Besides cultural venues, are there restaurants, shopping, things to do? Do people have to go to Southbury for daily conveniences?


----------



## Coolidge24

The temperature is currently near 65 in Hartford, so I've whipped off my navy blue B2 cableknit crewneck and am now clad in blue mercer OCBD, Bean chinos (flat front and a cuff that is too small for my liking, oh well)yellow socks, bass weejuns, my usual watch/grosgrain combo.


----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by LPinFla_
> 
> Thanks for lending an ear, Patrick. I was just curious as to the demographics of Litchfield county. I am familiar with the Berkshires as I spent a lot of time there when I was younger, and my brother has a summer house there. However, I am less familiar with NW CT, to the south.
> 
> I know there are some cultural venues in the Litchfield area in the summer. And I've heard that more New Yorkers are coming up there because Fairfield's prices have gotten out of control. How is it for people in their late forties. Besides cultural venues, are there restaurants, shopping, things to do? Do people have to go to Southbury for daily conveniences?


Drop me an email with questions and we'll take it from there, so as not to clutter up this fine thread...

As Coolidge said, temps are in the 60s, so I am doing laundry and cleaning last year's fishing trips out of the Subaru. Old blue LE OCBD, Levis, boat shoes with socks (let's not get nuts here, it's early March), elderly grey sweatshirt with paint and cigar burns.


----------



## 16128

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> I was writing a column on women's curling, hence the smirk.


Nice one!

Is that an Apple computer? What, do you design the paper too?


----------



## FormerlyTM

Brooks SB two button navy blazer
Polo "Yarmouth" OCBD white/blue stripe
JCrew flat front chinos in dark khaki
Gold Toe navy and khaki argyle socks
J&M SkiMoc in "cordovan" (hehe) with matching belt

Yes, no tie. [:0]


----------



## crs

> quote:_Originally posted by Markus_
> 
> Ben silver university stripe b-d, starched, collar starting to fray


I'm wearing mine today, too, no starch, unironed, collar fine since it's seven months old.

Bill's M-1 plain front, Trafalger leather belt, A-E Newcomb loafers, Wigwam socks, Brooks grosgrain watchband with Swiss Army watch.


----------



## Lance

Friday at work -

Brooks OCBD, yellow
Breuer repp tie
Brooks 2 button blazer
Bills, m2 plain front, no cuffs
Timex
Redwing boots


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Lance_
> 
> Friday at work -
> 
> Brooks OCBD, yellow
> Breuer repp tie
> Brooks 2 button blazer
> Bills, m2 plain front, no cuffs
> Timex
> Redwing boots


Boots? Please explain.


----------



## Lance

Yeah I know, a little strange. I was at the Houston Livestock Show & Rodeo today, which for those of you who have not been, is a sight to behold.


----------



## shuman

Quite rainy today. Bills M1 button fly khakis, white mercer OCBD, Salmon PRL shetland crewneck, yellow PRL rain slicker with metal clasps, Bean rubber mocs. Good Day to all!


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> Quite rainy today. Bills M1 button fly khakis, white mercer OCBD, Salmon PRL shetland crewneck, yellow PRL rain slicker with metal clasps, Bean rubber mocs. Good Day to all!


Shuman, we've discussed our similar size before--how do the Bills work for you?

I'm considering the M1s, but it's very, very difficult to find khaki chinos that look good on me.


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> Quite rainy today. Bills M1 button fly khakis, white mercer OCBD, Salmon PRL shetland crewneck, yellow PRL rain slicker with metal clasps, Bean rubber mocs. Good Day to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Shuman, we've discussed our similar size before--how do the Bills work for you?
> 
> I'm considering the M1s, but it's very, very difficult to find khaki chinos that look good on me.
Click to expand...

I love them, but I enjoy the longer rise. I think i'm long waisted so I appreciate the room. I'd like to find something less expensive, and am thinking about Bean or JCPenney Retro Chino.

Through the joys of the good life, I have expanded into a size 44, so my size options are limited as well. Any you?


----------



## Horace

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Small town newspaper Trad -
> 
> The Commies who run the paper don't allow smoking, otherwsie I'd have a cigar clamped in my face.


This no smoking policy is horrible. You mean a newsman can't chomp on a stogie while battering out copy on the Underwood? Tell me at least that you've got a bottle of scotch in the bottom drawer.


----------



## Horace

Today:

Andover flannels (grey)
Andover tweed (green)
Brooks OCBD (white)
Barbour argyles in brown and green
Weejuns, brown.

late evening, same, save:

midnight blue peal slippers
midmight blue Brooks dressing gown with silver piping.


----------



## 3button Max

yesterday
Harris tweed jacket(blue grey)
LL Bean white ocbd
small pattern bowtie (english company is Teake maybe)
red -blue stripe belt
bean flannels
old Dexter tassel loafer cord color(reasonable knockoff of Bass)-w/leather heels
grey socks


----------



## Markus

Yesterday
Corbin gabardine trousers, pleated.
Cordo penny loafers
Ben Silver u-stripe b-d
Joseph Abboud tweed 3 button rolled to two jacket with patch pockets

Today
Alden calf bluchers,
JCPenney vintage khakis, british tan (I think these are knock-off's of Bill's) They certainly have the high rise and fairly wide leg.
Shirt, Gap plain point collar, pencil stripe (hey it was, like $5)

Markus


----------



## Daniele

Yesterday, at the season's opening rally of the local old car's owners club:
brown-grey with thin rust stripes harringbone sportsjacket (3 buttons, slim lapels, single vent); white broadcloth tab collar BB shirt; tartan tie; old woollen handknitted sleveless vest in a 'tweedy' rust brown, very fitted (and warm); white cotton square; charcoal flannels, charcoal socks and burgundy Weejuns pennies.
Pale yellow deerskin driving full gloves. A dark brown double breasted 3/4 sheepskin coat and a tartan scarf on the passenger's seat (it was very cold and windy).
Today: business attire, almost everything already mentioned days ago; except for a blue-white striped tabcollar shirt with two buttons on the tab, to fit both the kinds of tie knot I like: small and very small..


----------



## familyman

Yesterday at the Houston Livestock Show:
Lands End white OCBD
Pennys Retro Chino
Old Rockport Boots
Grey socks
Simple leather belt with OIL buckle (cowboy type) 
Seiko 5 on Leather strap. 

Today, no school this week for me on the kids, just hanging out:
Lands End rust colored pima polo
No name flat front poplin khakis
Southwest motif web belt
Lands End boat shoes for a quick trip to the store this morning
No socks
Same watch

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## tmlewis

Nice warm day in NE:

Sperry Topsiders
Stone 'canvas dock pants' by VV
Anchors canvas belt by the Leatherman
University stripe bd by BB
Watch with BB band


----------



## Harris

Gitman Bros. OCBD (white) from Eljo's; Charleston Khakis; Alden 986's; Byford dark navy wool socks; dark brown leather belt from Eljo's; Corbin navy blue blazer from Eljo's; Robert Talbott navy/red/white repp tie (from Eljo's). Ribbon watch band w/ Orvis watch. Cheers, Harris


----------



## jmorgan32

Retirement life. Very boring dress. Charleston chinos, BBOC blue BD, Alden drop tass, no socks. Dentist appt, otherwise would have been sweats and ESPN all day.


----------



## shuman

Navy flannel pinstripe suit, white OCBD, yellow 3" BenSilver paisley tie, cordovan tassel mocs. Gotta look for my collar pin or tie bar as this would top it off. Oh, and my camelhair polo coat for a cold blustery day downtown. Good day to all!


----------



## 3button Max

............. my camelhair polo coat for a cold blustery day downtown........ 
[/quote]

shu-I am considering a polo coat-my trench coat is tired-may I inquire where you obtained camel - polo?


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> ............. my camelhair polo coat for a cold blustery day downtown........


shu-I am considering a polo coat-my trench coat is tired-may I inquire where you obtained camel - polo?
[/quote]

Mine is from Jos. A. Banks, and I have an ebay purchase from last fall that is Nordstrom private label. I am a large size, so they are difficult to find.


----------



## 3button Max

thanks shu- as usual my want list is ever increasing.


----------



## n/a

Pale yellow Polo Yarmouth OCBD, flat front bills (cuffed), navy and green ribbon belt and dirty bucks.


----------



## shuman

Solid charcoal suit, white pinpoint BD, burg navy white RTalbott stripe tie, shell cordo AE Leeds. Black socks. Camel hair polo coat and cashmere olive burberry scarf.


----------



## Harris

This past week I wore a grey suit every day. Two days the suits were vested--a charcoal pin stripe and a light solid grey. The other days I wore a solid oxford grey, a medium grey chalk, and a light grey (today). White shirts. Wore an emblematic tie every day except Tuesday, when I wore an old Brooks #2. Black socks, Alden #8 tassel mocs, ribbon watch straps, and Alden #8 belt w/ gold-toned monogrammed buckle. 
Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Daniele

Dark green/brown/blue/grey (subdued) striped sportscoat (3 button, single vent, natural shoulder), ivory pin collared shirt (safety pin), knitted tie, charcoal trousers, medium grey socks, sleek handmade Italian captoes laceups.
Vintage Wyler-Vetta watch, steel case, black croc armband. 
Short boxy continental navy overcoat, pigskin gloves, vintage leather briefcase.


----------



## 3button Max

LL Bean herringbone-heavy liner
LL olive wool sweater vest
old Jos Bank university stripe green(this has to be 10+years old comparible fabric to Brooks of yore)never dry cleaned or dryed
bowtie- muted wool /silk paisely-bought from Lands end in 85!
Bean lined chinos
weejuns
striped watchband


----------



## familyman

Weejuns
burgundy/tan argyle socks
Retro chino
Ecru Lands End OCBD
Burgundy wool knit tie
cream/tan/brown Oxxford cashmere/wool jacket

I had the pants, socks and OCBD on all day taking care of the kids. Threw on the weejuns, the tie and the jacket for class tonight and looked smashing. Once the closet is stocked it really only takes seconds to look quite presentable.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> LL Bean herringbone-heavy liner
> LL olive wool sweater vest
> old Jos Bank university stripe green(this has to be 10+years old comparible fabric to Brooks of yore)never dry cleaned or dryed
> bowtie- muted wool /silk paisely-bought from Lands end in 85!
> Bean lined chinos
> weejuns
> striped watchband


Must be cold there?


----------



## n/a

Light blue OCBD, M2 flat fronts with cuffs, Trafalgar belt, Alden Cape Cods, no socks and Hamilton Khaki field watch on navy and red grosgrain strap.


----------



## shuman

Blue BB OCBD, Olive LLBEan Gabs, navy blazer, blue PRL tie with fisherman, burg shell cordo AE Randolphs. Have a great day!


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_
> 
> Light blue OCBD, M2 flat fronts with cuffs, Trafalgar belt, Alden Cape Cods, no socks and Hamilton Khaki field watch on navy and red grosgrain strap.


Which Cape Cods Dartmouth? (I have the drop tassel.)
All the best,
Joe


----------



## n/a

[/quote]
Which Cape Cods Dartmouth? (I have the drop tassel.)
All the best,
Joe
[/quote]

Mine are the beef roll penny..very comfortable and nice looking shoe.


----------



## 3button Max

navy flannel blazer
wool flannel "odd" sport vest [checked
B2 blue ocbd
knit square end navy tie
grey flannels
grey socks
weejuns tassel loafer
same old Bean Hamilton w/stripe band


----------



## Brownshoe

Burgundy Weejuns

Navy flat front chinos from JC Penney (not bad at all) with big 'ol 2" cuffs

Blue OC straight collar shirt from Mercer

Burgundy silk knit tie

olive/plaid sack jacket from BB

This is the inaugural wearing of the navy chinos, and I feel they have been a success--a bit novel, but they work.


----------



## DougNZ

Dark caramel drill flat fronts, light blue tattersall spread collar shirt, navy collared 2B jersey, brown chukka boots.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

BB brown herringbone tweed 3B sack sportcoat
BB pink OCBD (from freshman year in college, one collar button missing)
Levi 501s
JPress boxers
BB brown/pink argyles
Allen Edmonds choc brown suede brogans
round Timex gold-case watch with navy/pink/green ribbon strap


----------



## guyfromboston

Tan berle cords (cuffed, of course), burgundy argyle socks (ben silver), AE Norwell penny loafer, blue houndstooth shirt from Andover Shop. No jacket today, which is unusual for me. Feel kind of naked.


----------



## Barrister

Navy Blazer w/enamel buttons from my alma mater (Buttons from Ben Silver), Lt. Blue RL OCBD, tan gaberdine trousers, weejuns (no socks), burgandy leather belt with gold buckle, round, white-faced Timex with brown leather band (switching over to grosgrain for spring/summer very soon).

"I thought ten thousand swords must have leaped from their scabbards to avenge even a look that threatened her with insult. But the age of chivalry is gone." 
- Edmund Burke


----------



## Lance

BB white ocbd
BB navy and pink striped bow tie
BB two button blazer
Bills M2 flat front, no cuffs
BB British tan penny loafers
BB British tan belt


----------



## shuman

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> Burgundy Weejuns
> 
> Navy flat front chinos from JC Penney (not bad at all) with big 'ol 2" cuffs
> 
> Blue OC straight collar shirt from Mercer
> 
> Burgundy silk knit tie
> 
> olive/plaid sack jacket from BB
> 
> This is the inaugural wearing of the navy chinos, and I feel they have been a success--a bit novel, but they work.


Brownshoe, Since we are, as you put it "Trad men of substance", which brands of jackets or suits have you liked the best. I am planning on re-acquiring wardrobe pieces, and would appreciate any advance scouting you could provide. Thanks. [8D]


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> Burgundy Weejuns
> 
> Navy flat front chinos from JC Penney (not bad at all) with big 'ol 2" cuffs
> 
> Blue OC straight collar shirt from Mercer
> 
> Burgundy silk knit tie
> 
> olive/plaid sack jacket from BB
> 
> This is the inaugural wearing of the navy chinos, and I feel they have been a success--a bit novel, but they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownshoe, Since we are, as you put it "Trad men of substance", which brands of jackets or suits have you liked the best. I am planning on re-acquiring wardrobe pieces, and would appreciate any advance scouting you could provide. Thanks. [8D]
Click to expand...

Shuman--

All of my tailored suits and sport coats are from Brooks Brothers and J Press. They fit me well and are both affordable if you can hit them during their sales. I have the good luck to work within walking distance of the 346 BB and Press, so I can try things on--this is particularly important at Press, where I find sizing can vary quite a bit.

I have had pretty good luck finding BB sacks on Ebay--this takes patience and careful searching, as they are never identified as such.

Orvis is another possibility--I recently ordered a tweed jacket there that would have been nice as an outerwear/over a sweater kind of jacket, but I wasn't in the market for that. I'll probably give them another try at some point.

I can't afford the beautiful things from Ben Silver, The Andover Shop, etc. I do enjoy reading about them and looking at pictures. In a funny way, I take some pleasure in my strictly Brooks/Press wardrobe. It has resulted in a very specific look, one that I'm very happy with.

My casual stuff is almost exclusively from LL Bean.

I'm working on becoming a bit less substantial, and hope to be giving my alterations tailor a lot of business taking things in.


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by DartmouthMan88_


Which Cape Cods Dartmouth? (I have the drop tassel.)
All the best,
Joe
[/quote]

Mine are the beef roll penny..very comfortable and nice looking shoe.
[/quote]

That is a nice old trad looking shoe.
Take care, 
Joe


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> Burgundy Weejuns
> 
> Navy flat front chinos from JC Penney (not bad at all) with big 'ol 2" cuffs
> 
> Blue OC straight collar shirt from Mercer
> 
> Burgundy silk knit tie
> 
> olive/plaid sack jacket from BB
> 
> This is the inaugural wearing of the navy chinos, and I feel they have been a success--a bit novel, but they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownshoe, Since we are, as you put it "Trad men of substance", which brands of jackets or suits have you liked the best. I am planning on re-acquiring wardrobe pieces, and would appreciate any advance scouting you could provide. Thanks. [8D]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuman--
> 
> All of my tailored suits and sport coats are from Brooks Brothers and J Press. They fit me well and are both affordable if you can hit them during their sales. I have the good luck to work within walking distance of the 346 BB and Press, so I can try things on--this is particularly important at Press, where I find sizing can vary quite a bit.
> 
> I have had pretty good luck finding BB sacks on Ebay--this takes patience and careful searching, as they are never identified as such.
> 
> Orvis is another possibility--I recently ordered a tweed jacket there that would have been nice as an outerwear/over a sweater kind of jacket, but I wasn't in the market for that. I'll probably give them another try at some point.
> 
> I can't afford the beautiful things from Ben Silver, The Andover Shop, etc. I do enjoy reading about them and looking at pictures. In a funny way, I take some pleasure in my strictly Brooks/Press wardrobe. It has resulted in a very specific look, one that I'm very happy with.
> 
> My casual stuff is almost exclusively from LL Bean.
> 
> I'm working on becoming a bit less substantial, and hope to be giving my alterations tailor a lot of business taking things in.
Click to expand...

Brownshoe,

I like and appreciate your taste and choice of quality. I am strictly a "Brooks guy" with the exception of Bill's for chinos and poplins. (oh and a few items from Eljo's)
(I also don't get my socks at Brooks any longer or any underwear. I just think I can get similar quality in Gold Toe OTC socks and regular old Hanes all cotton boxers! I know many forum members will laugh it this comment and say there is NO comparison in the quality.)

I did try the Brooks merino OTC socks last year, and the heels were worn through in just a few months. The Gold Toe aren't quite as soft, but wear much longer in my opinion. Also, they are much less expensive and I can't tell much of a difference at all when they are on my "old man feet!" Sure the Brooks merino wool are a little softer if you rub them with your fingers and do a side by side comparison, but for God's sake they are on your damned feet. (That is what I deem important. If I can't tell the diff, I am not paying much more for another article of clothing!) Sure, I enjoy looking at the Silver, Andover and even Cable Car sites, but would feel way too much "guilt" buying their goods. I COULD afford them, but just can't justify the expense! OVERpriced in my opinion. (or maybe I just don't know quite enough to yet appreciate a pair of 65% polyester poplins for $130 from Cable Car.) Bill's all cotton for 95 bucks are great for me.

BTW, the Press rep ties look like a very good value and I may try a couple someday. (all Brooks presently.)

Take care my friend, 
Joe


----------



## 3button Max

> _Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> [
> I
> (I also don't get my socks at Brooks any longer or any underwear. I just think I can get similar quality in Gold Toe OTC socks and regular old Hanes all cotton boxers! I know many forum members will laugh it this comment and say there is NO comparison in the quality.)
> 
> I did try the Brooks merino OTC socks last year, and the heels were worn through in just a few months. but wear much longer in my opinion. Also, they are much less expensive and I can't tell much of a difference at all when they are on my "old man feet!" side by side comparison, but for God's sake they are on your damned feet. (That is what I deem important. If I can't tell the diff, I am not paying much more for another article of clothing!) Sure, I enjoy looking at the Silver, Andover and even Cable Car sites, but would feel way too much "guilt" buying their goods. " as per Morgan
> I saw some grey wool otc socks at Target 4 +some change ON very next stupid errand for the kids Im getting some.
> call it a delivery charge--the Brooks wool socks wear as you said in heel-(but in sink Harris L'dry system slows erosion)
> the Hanes higher end stuff is decent and good value-
> as per above named stores -great but way overpriced which is just(in my view) the ludicrous side of trad.
> max
> "
Click to expand...


----------



## Daniele

Saturday: off-white 3 button sportsjacket with thin green windowpane, charcoal gabardine trousers and socks, black merino wool polo shirt, brown suede/leather chisel-toed bespoke laceups. A Us Navy Peacoat, olive nappa gloves and blue-ish paisley scarf while scootering about.
Sunday: navy 3 button sportcoat, slim fit pink BB OCBD (3 buttons), no tie, madras hanky in top pocket (red-purple-blue tones), medium grey trousers, charcoal socks and burgundy Bass Weejuns.
Relax afternoon in lilac crewneck jumper, old Levi's (1 inch turn ups), off-white Sperry Top Sider canvas sneakers. An old blue MA1 flight jacket and tartan scarf to scootering.
Today: cold again, so tweed sack sportsjacket (3/2 buttons), slim fit blue BB OCBD, blue knitted tie, rich yellow silk hanky w/paisley prints, dark grey trousers, blue socks and chocolate brown Clark's Desert Mali chukka boots (the most similar I found to those -Playboy?- shoes Steve Mc Queen wore in 'Bullit'). The usual dark blue short overcoat on the rack.


----------



## guyfromboston

Could not agree more on Brooks sox. They're horrible. Wear out in short order. Gold Toe is certainly a better deal, though my preference is just to spend the extra $$$ and buy Pantherella.



> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> [
> I
> (I also don't get my socks at Brooks any longer or any underwear. I just think I can get similar quality in Gold Toe OTC socks and regular old Hanes all cotton boxers! I know many forum members will laugh it this comment and say there is NO comparison in the quality.)
> 
> I did try the Brooks merino OTC socks last year, and the heels were worn through in just a few months. but wear much longer in my opinion. Also, they are much less expensive and I can't tell much of a difference at all when they are on my "old man feet!" side by side comparison, but for God's sake they are on your damned feet. (That is what I deem important. If I can't tell the diff, I am not paying much more for another article of clothing!) Sure, I enjoy looking at the Silver, Andover and even Cable Car sites, but would feel way too much "guilt" buying their goods. " as per Morgan
> I saw some grey wool otc socks at Target 4 +some change ON very next stupid errand for the kids Im getting some.
> call it a delivery charge--the Brooks wool socks wear as you said in heel-(but in sink Harris L'dry system slows erosion)
> the Hanes higher end stuff is decent and good value-
> as per above named stores -great but way overpriced which is just(in my view) the ludicrous side of trad.
> max
> "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 3button Max

Boston-
Iam going to Boston this summer-the family trip thing-
Do you have any experience w/Keezer's?

thanks 
Max


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by shuman_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Brownshoe_
> 
> Burgundy Weejuns
> 
> Navy flat front chinos from JC Penney (not bad at all) with big 'ol 2" cuffs
> 
> Blue OC straight collar shirt from Mercer
> 
> Burgundy silk knit tie
> 
> olive/plaid sack jacket from BB
> 
> This is the inaugural wearing of the navy chinos, and I feel they have been a success--a bit novel, but they work.
> 
> 
> 
> Brownshoe, Since we are, as you put it "Trad men of substance", which brands of jackets or suits have you liked the best. I am planning on re-acquiring wardrobe pieces, and would appreciate any advance scouting you could provide. Thanks. [8D]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shuman--
> 
> All of my tailored suits and sport coats are from Brooks Brothers and J Press. They fit me well and are both affordable if you can hit them during their sales. I have the good luck to work within walking distance of the 346 BB and Press, so I can try things on--this is particularly important at Press, where I find sizing can vary quite a bit.
> 
> I have had pretty good luck finding BB sacks on Ebay--this takes patience and careful searching, as they are never identified as such.
> 
> Orvis is another possibility--I recently ordered a tweed jacket there that would have been nice as an outerwear/over a sweater kind of jacket, but I wasn't in the market for that. I'll probably give them another try at some point.
> 
> I can't afford the beautiful things from Ben Silver, The Andover Shop, etc. I do enjoy reading about them and looking at pictures. In a funny way, I take some pleasure in my strictly Brooks/Press wardrobe. It has resulted in a very specific look, one that I'm very happy with.
> 
> My casual stuff is almost exclusively from LL Bean.
> 
> I'm working on becoming a bit less substantial, and hope to be giving my alterations tailor a lot of business taking things in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brownshoe,
> 
> I like and appreciate your taste and choice of quality. I am strictly a "Brooks guy" with the exception of Bill's for chinos and poplins. (oh and a few items from Eljo's)
> (I also don't get my socks at Brooks any longer or any underwear. I just think I can get similar quality in Gold Toe OTC socks and regular old Hanes all cotton boxers! I know many forum members will laugh it this comment and say there is NO comparison in the quality.)
> 
> I did try the Brooks merino OTC socks last year, and the heels were worn through in just a few months. The Gold Toe aren't quite as soft, but wear much longer in my opinion. Also, they are much less expensive and I can't tell much of a difference at all when they are on my "old man feet!" Sure the Brooks merino wool are a little softer if you rub them with your fingers and do a side by side comparison, but for God's sake they are on your damned feet. (That is what I deem important. If I can't tell the diff, I am not paying much more for another article of clothing!) Sure, I enjoy looking at the Silver, Andover and even Cable Car sites, but would feel way too much "guilt" buying their goods. I COULD afford them, but just can't justify the expense! OVERpriced in my opinion. (or maybe I just don't know quite enough to yet appreciate a pair of 65% polyester poplins for $130 from Cable Car.) Bill's all cotton for 95 bucks are great for me.
> 
> BTW, the Press rep ties look like a very good value and I may try a couple someday. (all Brooks presently.)
> 
> Take care my friend,
> Joe
Click to expand...

Thanks, Joe, that's very nice of you to say.

I posted this somewhere else about socks--I've been buying inexpensive charcoal and navy OTC wool socks at Target--I can't remember what they're called, but they are an offshoot of Gold Toe. They have a gold ring running around the toes.

Great socks--comfortable, nice quality, stay up all day. They've been through 5 or 6 washings and are holding up well. A good value, I think.


----------



## familyman

Weejuns
light blue/brown argyle socks
Retro Chino
blue/navy/red striped cotton web D ring belt
Ecru Lands End OCBD
BB 2 button blazer
Haven't decided whether or not to wear a tie to class tonight, probably not. Would love something in a farily solid red to go with this oufit but a tie might make it feel formal enough the the belt would be out of place. I'll have to keep experimenting.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Vladimir Berkov

White Brooks OCBD
Flat-front British khaki Bill's M1s
Brown Brooks belt
Green/red/brown/tan argyle socks
Burgundy Weejuns


----------



## 3button Max

blue /grey Harris tweed
LL Bean blue ocbd
square end navy (Rooster) knit tie
Duck head khakis-(possible trash trad)
brown grain sebago beef roll loafer
max


----------



## n/a

classic blue Brooks OCBD
Bills M2 flat front with cuffs
khaki/wine/navy argyles
Alden Cape Cods
Brighton belt


----------



## familyman

First day in my olive Bills M1 flat fronts. Hemmed them with the aproved 2" cuffs last night. Looks just right acutally. I'm not sure a smaller cuff would look appropriate on such a substantial pant. They really are a nice pant. I think I may splurge for a pair of button fly M1's eventually. 
So today I'm wearing: 

Olive Bills M1 flat front cuffed
Tan LE OTC socks
Ecru LE OCBD
Weejuns 
and I'll probably thow on my navy argyle sweater for class tonight. 
I'm thinking of wearing a bow tie because my teacher and I got into a bit of a disagreement after last class and I'm pretty sure a bow would annoy him. That really isn't proper of me but you'd have to meet the guy to understand.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Doctor Damage

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_
> 
> ...I'm thinking of wearing a bow tie because my teacher and I got into a bit of a disagreement after last class and I'm pretty sure a bow would annoy him...


Do it. That's as good an excuse as any for wearing a winged strangler.


----------



## Vettriano Man

What are these Goddam 'weejuns' I keep hearing about? Not a UK thing - someone educate me please?


----------



## Brownshoe

> quote:_Originally posted by familyman_
> 
> First day in my olive Bills M1 flat fronts. Hemmed them with the aproved 2" cuffs last night. Looks just right acutally. I'm not sure a smaller cuff would look appropriate on such a substantial pant. They really are a nice pant. I think I may splurge for a pair of button fly M1's eventually.
> So today I'm wearing:
> 
> Olive Bills M1 flat front cuffed
> Tan LE OTC socks
> Ecru LE OCBD
> Weejuns
> and I'll probably thow on my navy argyle sweater for class tonight.
> I'm thinking of wearing a bow tie because my teacher and I got into a bit of a disagreement after last class and I'm pretty sure a bow would annoy him. That really isn't proper of me but you'd have to meet the guy to understand.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________________
> I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.
> 
> John Adams


Aha! Seduced by the olive!

Nice.


----------



## familyman

> quote:_Originally posted by Vettriano man_
> 
> What are these Goddam 'weejuns' I keep hearing about? Not a UK thing - someone educate me please?


Weejuns, check the huge trad thread for lots of info on them and their history with trad. Check the link for a picture.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## 3button Max

family-

wear the bow tie to class-do it!
I did years ago-but bear in mind a prof who was 60 in the early eighties wasnt uncomfortable w/ it-not your point though.
max


----------



## Chris H

Feeling relaxed and comfortable today, listening to Tina Brooks.


Old Brooks Brothers "346" Feathertweed, 3-2 Button sack in Blue/grey herringbone

BB blue pin stripe BD

BB black leatherweave belt

Blue Bill's poplins

Black Sebago beef rolls

Chris


----------



## n/a

Polo blue and white candy stripe OCBD
Navy and red grosgrain belt
Bills M2 flat front with cuffs
Navy,red and green argyles
Alden Cape Cods


----------



## guyfromboston

Only been there once. Very underwhelming, IMHO. It was explained to me later that the place has fallen very far from their original status. Part of the problem is that a lot of the students who used to sell their older clothes there don't dress well anymore, so the supply has sort of dried up. Spend your time at The Andover Shop in Cambridge, getting a first class education on how a man should clothe himself. You can also run over to Press, which is right down the street.



> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> Boston-
> Iam going to Boston this summer-the family trip thing-
> Do you have any experience w/Keezer's?
> 
> thanks
> Max


----------



## 3button Max

thanks Boston-I think dried up supply would be everywhere-must see Press and Andover-ihave a couple of bow ties from Andover.
IMHO means?


max


----------



## guyfromboston

In my humble opinion. While you're over at Press and Andover, also be sure to stop at Mr. Bartley's Burger Cottage. If it's a nice day, the wait will be long. Worth it though.



> quote:_Originally posted by 3button Max_
> 
> thanks Boston-I think dried up supply would be everywhere-must see Press and Andover-ihave a couple of bow ties from Andover.
> IMHO means?
> 
> max


----------



## 3button Max

........ "also be sure to stop at Mr. Bartley's Burger Cottage."........ 

thanks-and just my culinary preference too.
max


----------



## mpcsb

Sperry topsiders (inspired by the topsider thread)
argyle socks in blues
Bills M1 cuffed in British khaki
Brooks braided brown leather belt (I'm not sure if these are trad or not?)
Orvis navy corduroy shirt
Timex on maroon/navy/maroon band
Barbour Beaufort (supposed to rain today


----------



## familyman

To the beach! 

Bills a polo and boat shoes during the day today, swim suit and nothing else for the rest of the weekend! I love the beach and thanks to powerful effective sun screen I can enjoy it all day.

Here's to no socks and salty hair!

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## Daniele

Blue-grey suit, with muted checks (3 button single vent short boxy jacket; very slim lapels, slightly rounded on the notch); blue oxford BD, slim fit from B2; black knit vintage tie; dark green with foulard micro-print silky hanky (less than one inch protruding); 60s watch with dark red-navy grosgrain armaband; burgundy calf belt with thin silver buckle; black socks; burgundy Weejuns. 
Everything topped by an ink-blue 50s Italian raincoat (single breasted, fly fronted, knee lenght).
At the Blue Note (in Milan, not in New York unfortunately[8)]) for a gig and then to a club till late.
I wish everybody a great weekend,
D.


----------



## JSE

Over 80 degrees here today. 

White BD with light blue checks.
Green oxford cloth pants (plain front but no cuffs)
Navy belt with trout motif
No socks
Weejuns
Sunglasses with navy croakies.


----------



## nodbek

chef's denim jacket
levis 501
white shirt
bare feet


----------



## mpcsb

Gardening today - a little winter cleanup:
Oldest Bills buttonfly
Oldest college sweatshirt
Barbour Beaufort
Generic English green rubber wellies
wool rag socks
Spear and Jackson tools (English)


----------



## Coolidge24

Brooks pink non-non iron ocbd sleeves rolled up
Bean chinos, flat front cuffed
navy/green cotton stretch belt, J. Press
navy green grosgrain watchband, RL
a pair of topsiders that have seen better days
a jansport backpack full of law textbooks. yes I know it is more trad to carry one's books, but I'm badly organized enough as it is


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> Brooks pink non-non iron ocbd sleeves rolled up
> Bean chinos, flat front cuffed
> navy/green cotton stretch belt, J. Press
> navy green grosgrain watchband, RL
> a pair of topsiders that have seen better days
> a jansport backpack full of law textbooks. yes I know it is more trad to carry one's books, but I'm badly organized enough as it is


Coolidge-I thought for some reason the days of the thick brown books were over with. I thought all the stuff was on software now eg by Lexus Nexus? I must be wrong or I misunderstood someone. Hmm.

Good luck with it,,,,,,it has to be a bear, 
Joe


----------



## jmorgan32

Brooks white OCBD
Charleston Khakis flat front 1.5" cuff of course
New Alden 984's no socks
Brooks burg belt-basic dress belt

I rarely reply to this string since the only thing that changes is the shirt color
White, blue or blue univ stripe.

The most boring dresser on the forum, 
Joe


----------



## lawschool82

We all still use the big old law books. I think I may test the flamability of one or two of mine after exams are over.


----------



## Harris

I see no point in replying day after day. I wear navy or grey suits to work. Oftentimes vested. With or without a chalk or pin stripe. White or blue OCBDS, striped ribbon watch straps, black wool socks, and either a striped or club tie. Usually I wear dark brown belts--either croc or calf or shell cordovan--with a gold-toned monogrammed belt buckle. I wear Alden shell cordovan tassel mocs every day.

On weekends, I wear khakis, OCBDs, striped surcingle belt, ribbon watch strap, and either Alden 984's or Alden 986's. 

Once in a while, I wear a navy blazer w/ wool trousers combo to work. Or to church.

Cheers,
Harris


----------



## Coolidge24

> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Coolidge-I thought for some reason the days of the thick brown books were over with. I thought all the stuff was on software now eg by Lexus Nexus? I must be wrong or I misunderstood someone. Hmm.
> 
> Good luck with it,,,,,,it has to be a bear,
> Joe


Thick brown (or red) books for class are not over at all, except for those few professors who simply print out a packet of cases and have no other assigned readings. At least at UConn Law. There are still textbooks, rulebooks, hornbooks, etc and one usually has to pick up at least one book per course.

Nor are the reference books (descriptive word indices, digests, etc) over either. Yes, we have Westlaw and Lexis-Nexis. But they aren't always faster, especially if you have no idea what keywords to use in searches. What I often do when researching is go to the hardbound descriptive word indices to get some search terms, write down whatever cases I find in the digest while down there, and then go on lexis-nexis and westlaw to print out (free) those cases and find any that might've been unreported.

So it's sort of a hybrid system. They forced us to learn to use both in research and writing class our first semester and I am glad for it, because sometimes the "outdated" method has saved me a ton of time.

Coolidge


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Coolidge24_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by jmorgan32_
> 
> Coolidge-I thought for some reason the days of the thick brown books were over with. I thought all the stuff was on software now eg by Lexus Nexus? I must be wrong or I misunderstood someone. Hmm.
> 
> Good luck with it,,,,,,it has to be a bear,
> Joe
> 
> 
> 
> Thick brown (or red) books for class are not over at all, except for those few professors who simply print out a packet of cases and have no other assigned readings. At least at UConn Law. There are still textbooks, rulebooks, hornbooks, etc and one usually has to pick up at least one book per course.
> 
> Nor are the reference books (descriptive word indices, digests, etc) over either. Yes, we have Westlaw and Lexis-Nexis. But they aren't always faster, especially if you have no idea what keywords to use in searches. What I often do when researching is go to the hardbound descriptive word indices to get some search terms, write down whatever cases I find in the digest while down there, and then go on lexis-nexis and westlaw to print out (free) those cases and find any that might've been unreported.
> 
> So it's sort of a hybrid system. They forced us to learn to use both in research and writing class our first semester and I am glad for it, because sometimes the "outdated" method has saved me a ton of time.
> 
> Coolidge
Click to expand...

Thanks, that's interesting. I took one required law course as a Business Major (Tort Law) got a damn C minus......It was tough as all hell. Give you credit.........


----------



## jmorgan32

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I see no point in replying day after day. I wear navy or grey suits to work. Oftentimes vested. With or without a chalk or pin stripe. White or blue OCBDS, striped ribbon watch straps, black wool socks, and either a striped or club tie. Usually I wear dark brown belts--either croc or calf or shell cordovan--with a gold-toned monogrammed belt buckle. I wear Alden shell cordovan tassel mocs every day.
> 
> On weekends, I wear khakis, OCBDs, striped surcingle belt, ribbon watch strap, and either Alden 984's or Alden 986's.
> 
> Once in a while, I wear a navy blazer w/ wool trousers combo to work. Or to church.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris


Sounds like you don't get real hung up on your belt matching your shoes precisely. ie brown with burg. shoes. I need to get a little more laid back (or tradly) about that.....After I got those Alden Cape Cod drop tassels, I was searching for a dark brown belt to match. Never did get one. I am thinking the hell with it, by 
Brooks burgundy belt will just have to do.


----------



## mpcsb

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> I see no point in replying day after day....On weekends, I wear khakis, OCBDs, striped surcingle belt, ribbon watch strap, and either Alden 984's or Alden 986's.
> 
> Cheers,
> Harris


What do you wear to cut the grass, or wash the car, or for a pick-up game of touch football on the back lawn?


----------



## jasonpraxis

Cool and rainy in town tonight, and more of the same tomorrow.

Medium brown pebble grain (rubber sole) Polo lace ups
Dark brown Lambourne moleskin trousers
Blue Hathaway OCBD
Brown/red/yellow/blue Fair Isle sweater from Land's End

Barbour Beaufort
Harris Tweed rain hat from Bean.


----------



## n/a

Same old, same old:

Mercer blue OCBD
Bills flat fronts
navy and red grosgrain belt
navy and red argyles
Weejun tassels


----------



## Daniele

During the weekend: corduroy sportsjacket (3 button, totally unpadded shoulders, 6 inches back vent); blue OCBD slim fit (back collar button); off-white Levi's 501; pink socks; Bass Weejuns; Rayban shades.
For scootering: blue v-neck cotton jumper with thin pale blue horizontal stripes, indigo blue Levi's 617 jeans, blue socks, off-white Sperry canvas sneakers, black Barbour International jacket, pale yellow deer skin driving gloves (plus jet helmet and goggles of course).


----------



## Emory

Barely trad. Medium grey flannel incotex trousers, navy cashmere BB handtailored two button blazer (carpe diem buttons, button holes cut),medium brown suede crockett and jones tassel loafers,blue university stripe bobby jones button down (fits like it was made for me and I like the roll on the collar) and wine with tan dogs anderson and sheppard necktie.


----------



## Doctor Damage

My nice Portland penny loafers, beautiful reddish-brown colour:

Otherwise, not 'trad' today (heavy herringbone tweed, c1980s big-shouldered sports jacket).


----------



## Markus

> quote:_Originally posted by Emory_
> 
> Barely trad. Medium grey flannel incotex trousers, navy cashmere BB handtailored two button blazer (carpe diem buttons, button holes cut),medium brown suede crockett and jones tassel loafers,blue university stripe bobby jones button down (fits like it was made for me and I like the roll on the collar) and wine with tan dogs anderson and sheppard necktie.


Sounds nice.

Markus


----------



## Daniele

Navy sportscoat (3 buttons, natural shoulders, raised seams, single vent); white broadcloth 3 button down slim fit BB shirt; vintage red-navy repp tie, 2 inches wide; red silk hanky; red-navy-red grosgrain armaband; medium grey trousers; navy socks; burgundy penny loafers.
On the rack, an off-white vintage lightweight short raincoat more or less like the one in the drawer:


----------



## DallasPike

I was in a spring mood today even though the weather doesn't agree.

light blue lacoste polo
kelly green BB cotton sweater
polo chinos
navy blue socks
light brown penny loafers
navy, green and pink grosgrain belt
green and blue watch band


----------



## jasonpraxis

A guest lecturer in my seminar today and it was a bit warmer and less windy than usual.

Color 8 Alden bluchers
navy w/ brown dot Pantherella OTCs
grey Polo flannels
light pink OCBD from J. Press
navy shetland from Press.


----------



## Daniele

No meetings, 1-2-1s, company presentations, analysts etc. today, so:
tan corduroy sportcoat (3/2 buttons, natural shoulders, central vent); white oxford BB 3BD shirt; a slim vintage chocolate brown silk knitted tie; medium brown trousers with muted glenplaid checks, charcoal socks and dark brown penny loafers.
Off white raincoat, prince-of-Wales silk scarf and a black 'needle' umbrella.


----------



## Taxi_driver

Today I'm dressing by digits and abbreviations:

From the feet up.
986's
M2's
G10
OCBD
B-9


----------



## 3button Max

yesterday-
LL Bean blue ocbd 
vintage tan/ maroon stripe diamond pt. bow tie
N. Hilton 3 button sack brown tweed

old duck head flat front khaki 1 7/8 cuff (semi trash trad)
sebago loafers


----------



## jrandyv

You'lld probably describe my attire normally as "trad" from toe to toe, or not very, although I do have and wear more trad from time to time. As I'm retired most days I'm casually dressed as appropriate for around the house or to the library/bookstore/grocers/bank etc.: given this cooler time of the year for Oregon that usually means wool pants-pleated/cuffed-Incotex or Zanella; LS BD cotton or viyella shirt-Zegna/Paul + Shark/Piana/Barbera, Viyella or Borrelli; ferregamo calf belt with brass buckle; pantherella socks; Piana or Silver cashmere sweater if needed; Piana windbreaker if needed; either Gokey moccasins or orvis/trask fly embossed camp moccasins and wearing rolex watch. Later in the day I'll change to Mephistos for my daily walk with my pointer; carrying a briggs umbrella for the ubiquitous (sp) rain.

I'll update this as the seasons change and on the one/two times a month I go into Portland and actually wear tailored clothes.

jrandyv
Portland Oregon


----------



## jasonpraxis

Chaotic weather: high 60s, rain, wind, sun. Breakfast meeting and a seminar.

Bass Weejuns
Bills Khakis (M2, no cuff!)
brown leather belt
Gitman OCBD, pink
Jos. A. Bank blazer
Harris tweed cap, grey/blue


----------



## jcbmath

Yesterday my first pair of Bill's came and on monday, I picked up a GF navy I found on EBAY from
the drycleaners, so I had to wear both today.

The result, from toe to head:

AE Bentley's in chili
JCrew argyle socks (primary color light blue)
Bill's M2 plain front, cuffed, khaki colored
brown RL belt, gold colored buckle
light blue T.M. Lewin buttondown 
Brooks GF navy blazer; gold colored buttons, sack, 3-2 roll, patch pockets ($27 on EBAY )
linen handerchief; white with light blue border (stolen borrowed from father's closet; of unknown origin)
Beafort jacket

Not sure how trad this is ... especially the choice of shoes and shirt ... but I like it.


----------



## Beresford

Casual day at court today: trial setting conference with the judge.

BB blue blazer
Blue Lands End Hyde Park OCBD
Lands End Repp Bowtie
Khaki cuffed chinos
Bass woven leather belt
Brown Bass penny loafers
Blue socks with small woven maroon diamond pattern
Father's 18K gold LeCoultre on green/blue ribbon band


----------



## 16198

Hey, I enjoy seeing Allen's pictures, so I thought I would contribute. Everything has been jacket and tie stuff, so I thought I would post some casual. Here's a few average days this week, without any appointments that required business dress. All casual. It's hot here in Palm Beach already.

Perhaps there's some fodder here for discussion. Perhaps not.


LL Bean Polo, Pants, Bluchers.




Yes, those are Rainbow Sandals. They are great. Lands End Madras.




Lands End Seersucker. 




LE Linen Shirt, Belt and Silver Buckle are from Brooks.


----------



## Daniele

Today is navy 3 buttons sportsjacket, BB thin blue-on-white striped Oxford 3BD slim-fit shirt, navy-white-red repp tie, white cotton square (presidential fold), vintage Wyler Vetta watch with steel case and black croc band, mid grey trousers (needless to say, usual style: plain front, horizontal pockets, straight leg, uncuffed), black calf belt w/silver buckle, navy socks and black Tasselweejuns Made in USA (recently re-soled, better then new!).
Rayban Predator complete the combo.
During the scattered days off we had after Easter (local holidays), it was mainly sky blue Baracuta G9 jacket or brown vintage Levi's cord casual jacket, striped breton top, watch with grosgrain band, repro-vintage Levi's 501 mod. 1947 (indigo blue, selvedge and 1 inch turn-ups), pastel color socks (argyle, pale blue, pink..) and Weejuns.


----------



## n/a

BK, thanks for the pics very nice.


----------



## Topsider

> quote:_Originally posted by bk_
> 
> Perhaps there's some fodder here for discussion. Perhaps not.


Nice photos. I think they illustrate nicely how quality, fit, and accessories can turn everyday attire into something special. I think the grosgrain ribbon watchbands and Brooks silver belt buckle really clinch the look.


----------



## Patrick06790

Repossessed by the Trad:

A J Press tan poplin sack from eBay arrived today. I was a little wonky about it - $135 or so with shipping, which is a lot to plunk down on a suit sight unseen.

But the seller's copy indicated he knew what he was doing with the measurements, and the feedback was solid. So I was a daredevil and went for it.

Success. The thing fits quite nicely. I might have the pants taken in a little, or wear it with braces.

I have been lusting after an honest-to-God 3-2 Press sack for a while, but I can't possibly afford a new one at the moment.

The formative years, no matter how far I think I've drifted, reassert themselves with a bang. Where'd I put those button-downs?


----------



## Topsider

What the heck...here goes.

Today's a pretty typical work getup:

Red and white striped broadcloth button-down shirt from Jos. A. Bank, navy blue paisley-pattern foulard tie w/red, yellow, and light blue details from Ralph Lauren, dress khakis (flat-front, uncuffed - they came that way) from Jos. A. Bank, burgundy calfskin belt with antiqued brass buckle, burgundy Weejuns (unfortunately _not_ made in USA), Levenger automatic watch with antiqued brown calfskin strap. No jacket, as I'll wear a lab coat throughout the day.


----------



## tripreed

White Brooks OCBD, tie that is gold with navy dots(it's a Chaps tie, but looks nice, ties well, and is self-tipped), Charleston khakis (flat front and cuffed, of course), Orvis watch with red band, navy blazer (unfortunately not sack, it's next on my to-buy list), navy argyle socks (appear to be the same ones Allen was sporting with his "green" outfit), and, the part I'm most excited about, are my white bucks that I picked up yesterday. I'm really enjoying them, though they are a little _too_ white. Looking forward to a long relationship with them.

Trip

"Still rock my khakis with a cuff and a crease" --Dr. Dre (clearly a trad at heart)


----------



## jacksprat

charcoal blue 3-button worsted sack suit
blue mini herringbone bd shirt by Gitman
merino wool socks - charcoal grey - Byford?
black Alden 961s - split toe oxford


----------



## familyman

> quote:_Originally posted by bk_
> 
> Hey, I enjoy seeing Allen's pictures, so I thought I would contribute.


Thanks for the pictures bk. Makes me think we should start a trad what are you wearing picture thread. This one is nice but it would be really cool to create an archive of present day trad looks. Hell, it would be nice to archive all of Allen's looks.

I'm also really glad you posted a pic of that brooks buckle worn casually. I think I might want one now, I think it can probably be used in quite a few situations. Again, pictures of clothing in real life show so much and are so useful.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford.

John Adams


----------



## Topsider

To BK, or anyone who knows. What's the best source for one of those sterling silver engraved belt buckles? I can't find them on the BB site. Thanks!


----------



## A.Squire

(Allen wonders if anyone has noticed that not only does BK dress better than he does, heâ€™s also better looking)
Allen respondsâ€¦.Excellent BK.
(Continues to wonder if that front door shot, Allenâ€™s trademark, could somehow be trademarked)
(Heâ€™s feeling a bit used for coming up with the idea of front door exit chopped head action pose and failing to receive due credit)
Allen remarksâ€¦.Hey great idea you have there with that front door exit. Think Iâ€™ll give it a shot.

Really BK, I truly appreciate that. You look great. Comfortable, classic, and trad. I knew those â€œsport shirtsâ€ looked good, you proved it.


Looking forward to more,
Allen


----------



## 16198

LOL! Front door shot was totally taken from you, Allen! 

It puts an odd part of my house in the background; however there is a great bookcase that I can just set the camera on to get the shot. Maybe I'll look for some other interesting and original locations.

An archival or sticky thread that we could put these pictures on would be neat. I know that I would access it for ideas and information, and hopefully we can get others to join in. If anybody has an idea how to set this up just let me know. A photo album type thing with thumbnails that you can click on is what I have in mind. It could be categorized by casual, dress, party, weddings, geography, within the fogey, preppy, slob, genre and would give everyone ideas. There's enough wisdom around here that with some participation we could create an incredible resource.

As far as the silver BB buckle goes, it was ordered off the Brooks Brothers website and engraved by them when I ordered it. That was probably 4 or 5 years ago. I guess they don't have it anymore. 

An interesting point, I remember I called them before ordering it and asked if I should get the smooth finish or the engine turned, and the customer service rep said without hesitation that the engine turned was the more popular one and that it was more dressy and classic. So I went with that one. I think it was good advice.

I go through phases where I wear it a lot and then other times where it sits in the back of the closet and gets tarnished. It's not a "hold your pants up" belt. It just doesn't have the grab. But it adds a real polish to an otherwise totally casual outfit and I like the look of it with shorts and a madras or seersucker shirt. Like all classic TRAD is goes with everything and really is a good value for the money. I haven't gone for the gator strap yet, but someday.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

BB high roll 3-button navy blazer
Hot pink RL custom fit polo
Levi 501s
BB white boxers
Navy/pink/green watchstrap
Bean camp mocs, no socks


----------



## Harris

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Repossessed by the Trad:
> 
> A J Press tan poplin sack from eBay arrived today. I was a little wonky about it - $135 or so with shipping, which is a lot to plunk down on a suit sight unseen.
> 
> But the seller's copy indicated he knew what he was doing with the measurements, and the feedback was solid. So I was a daredevil and went for it.
> 
> Success. The thing fits quite nicely. I might have the pants taken in a little, or wear it with braces.
> 
> I have been lusting after an honest-to-God 3-2 Press sack for a while, but I can't possibly afford a new one at the moment.
> 
> The formative years, no matter how far I think I've drifted, reassert themselves with a bang. Where'd I put those button-downs?


Nice grab.

Patrick, how's that new Mulberry wood woven silk striped tie treating you? A really great looking tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by Harris_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> Repossessed by the Trad:
> 
> A J Press tan poplin sack from eBay arrived today. I was a little wonky about it - $135 or so with shipping, which is a lot to plunk down on a suit sight unseen.
> 
> But the seller's copy indicated he knew what he was doing with the measurements, and the feedback was solid. So I was a daredevil and went for it.
> 
> Success. The thing fits quite nicely. I might have the pants taken in a little, or wear it with braces.
> 
> I have been lusting after an honest-to-God 3-2 Press sack for a while, but I can't possibly afford a new one at the moment.
> 
> The formative years, no matter how far I think I've drifted, reassert themselves with a bang. Where'd I put those button-downs?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice grab.
> 
> Patrick, how's that new Mulberry wood woven silk striped tie treating you? A really great looking tie.
Click to expand...

It's Number One with a bullet. I'm going to get a couple of its cousins soon.

David sent me a whole mess of swatches, including one with a little spiral isotope thing that makes me think of The Jetsons.

The NY Mets stripe tie they made me never fails to get remarks. Especially with the Mets in first place, hahaha.

I wore the Press suit yesterday with a LE 3" striped tie in the Housatonic Valley Regional High School colors (navy and gold). I interviewed a bunch of student-athletes for our Weekly Jock feature. The athletic director, no slouch in the Trad dept., admired my Pressiness.

It was a good day, sartorially.


----------



## crs

1996 Brooks Brothers USA-made blue-and-white striped broadcloth buttondown (frayed and faded), BB navy and khaki grosgrain watchband with Swiss Army watch, Wigwam thick white cotton socks, Trafalger belt and (sorry) 1994 stone Gap chinos and white leather Reeboks.


----------



## jasonpraxis

Morning conference, afternoon in the library. Rain and cool.

Weejuns
navy Gold Toes
chocolate Bean cords
generic brown leather belt
blue pinpoint BD from Hathaway
Barbour Beaufort
grey/blue tweed driving cap.

The conference included both historians and literary scholars from around the country. The most thoughtfully dressed - and tradliest - were a couple of historians from Maryland and Virginia: all blazers and repp ties and unfailingly polite.


----------



## Patrick06790

> quote:_Originally posted by crs_
> 
> 1996 Brooks Brothers USA-made blue-and-white striped broadcloth buttondown (frayed and faded), BB navy and khaki grosgrain watchband with Swiss Army watch, Wigwam thick white cotton socks, Trafalger belt and *(sorry) 1994 stone Gap chinos and white leather Reeboks.*


No need to apologize. The Trad is all-encompassing (except when it isn't).


----------



## Literide

BB FF Khakis, monogramed sterling buckle w black strap belt, Grenson black loafers, and, hold on to your hats kids, a Harvie & Hudson spread collar, fench cuff shirt in "Beach awning" fabric. No tie and a Lands End 3/2 side vent blue blazer.

My Biz Cas for today


----------



## A.Squire

> quote:_Originally posted by Literide_
> 
> BB FF Khakis, monogramed sterling buckle w black strap belt, Grenson black loafers, and, hold on to your hats kids, a Harvie & Hudson spread collar, fench cuff shirt in "Beach awning" fabric. No tie and a Lands End 3/2 side vent blue blazer.
> 
> My Biz Cas for today


There is no denying that you do have style, Sir.

Becoming a fan of Literide,
Allen


----------



## Daniele

Sunday afternoon, Classic Scooter Rally: checked suit, black merino rollneck, black socks and penny loafers, navy peacoat and white woollen scarf. Retro-style jet helmet and goggles, and yellow driving full gloves.
Sunday night, at a club: 3 buttons (kinda) boating blazer in medium green with dark green and mid brown stripes (Italian, 1960s); medium green trousers in woolen fresco, black merino John Smedley polo shirt, burgundy weejuns. The club was on a river's banks, that's maybe what inspired the boatin blazer option.
Today: grey/blue-ish muted glenplaid suit, 3 buttons, single vent; BB slim fit blue OC3BD with matching hanky; blue slim knitted tie; charcoal socks and black tasselweejuns; off-white knee lenght Aquascutum raincooat... oh, and my pristine 'Ivy League' haircut[8D]
Same attire tonite for the Georgie Fame & The Blue Flames gig at the Bluenote.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Navy polo, flat-front chinos, off-white socks, Sebago boat shoes, and navy/crimson ribbon belt. Got a weird look from some ~35 year old woman walking by with her two 'normal' men friends; she must have been having an 80s flashback or something.


----------



## mpcsb

Casual Friday:

Pink BB ocbd
Bills button-fronts, cuffed.
Black leather belt with silver/engine-turned/engraved buckle.
Black/khaki/red argyles
Ancient black Bass weejuns


----------



## Topsider

So, what are you guys wearing on a lazy Sunday afternoon?

My wife and I are getting ready to go run some errands, which will include (unfortunately) a trip to the mall. I'll have to remember to check out those "retro" khakis at J.C. Penney while I'm there. 

It's 62 degrees out in Virginia, so I'm wearing:

Blue and white striped OCBD (an old Polo one, with the "spot o' food" logo on the chest)
Faded olive flat-front chinos (also Polo)
Dark brown Sperry Topsiders (no socks)
Dark brown leather shot shell belt (Royden)
Omega Dynamic on a blue and white striped grosgrain band

Have a great afternoon! [8D]


----------



## familyman

Headed to class tonight to take my US history final. 

Pink Lands End OCBD
Olive Bills M1 2" cuffs
Cream socks
Weejuns

I want to wear a blazer but it's 92 bloody degrees out.

_____________________________________________________________________________
I am no enemy of elegance, but I say no man has a right to think of elegance till he has secured substance, nor then, to seek more of it than he can afford. 

John Adams


----------



## mpcsb

I don't have a camera like Allen so this is the best I can do - LOL.
Just couldn't wait - it's been so grey and gloomy and rainy.

Madras shirt in faded blues/greys/pinks from Landsend (actually it not bad)
Bills M1s in regular khaki, cuffed.
argyles in pale blues and greys
plain black leather belt with silve monogramed buckle
ancient black Bass weejuns

I want summer damit


----------



## Markus

*Today, nearly a Full Brooks*

BB blue ocbd, no tie
Medium grey, BB basic gab slacks, flat front, standard BB cuffs
Standard Oxblood calf belt
dark grey over the calf wool socks
BB cordo pennys

Gotta' say, I really like these slacks. And I like the fabric and drape more than on the higher-priced version.

Markus


----------



## longwing

Markus said:


> BB blue ocbd, no tie
> Medium grey, BB basic gab slacks, flat front, standard BB cuffs
> Standard Oxblood calf belt
> dark grey over the calf wool socks
> BB cordo pennys
> 
> Gotta' say, I really like these slacks. And I like the fabric and drape more than on the higher-priced version.
> 
> Markus


Markus, I thought that standard cuff on the flat front was no cuff.


----------



## Markus

*BB standard cuff...*

I suppose the "standard" depends on the preference of the BB employee and the "normal" practice of the store--whether they prefer cuffs on odd trousers or only on suits or...whatever.

In any case, I asked them to put a cuff on the pants and its just a little over an inch and a half. Looks right to me.

Markus


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Today - 

Pink BB OCBD (slim fit)
Navy J Press tie w pink pigs
navy tic z zegna suit (it is a piece of junk - wearing today because it is raining in NYC)
Black J&Ms (same as zegna above)

Have to say - I dont go trad in tailored clothing too often - but I really like the shirt and tie combo today.


----------



## Tucker

*Typical day at work*

Wearing:

- BB OCBD - burgundy stripe
- J. Press ribbon belt - wine/navy
- Bills M1 - cuffed
- cotton argyles - hunter/burgundy/navy
- Alden 986
- Hamilton Wesley watch (ca. 1950) on an old navy/red BB ribbon band
- a bored look on my face (or so I'm told)


----------



## DownSouth

Vineyard Vines Polo - light blue and white horizontal stripes
Charleston Khakis'
Sperry Topsiders [sockless]
Navy LLBean surcingle belt
Timex watch w/ leather alligator strap


----------



## tripreed

Today for work I pushed the formality envelope and wore:

-Navy pinstripe Jos. A. Bank sack suit
-Pink Brooks Brothers OCBD
-Prepped it up with a kelly green with yellow dots tie from J. Crew
-Gray socks
-Burgundy Cole Haan cap toe bluchers (all of those Alden collections were makin me jealous...)
-Orvis watch with navy strap


----------



## Daniele

*Summertime*

White-pale grey (thin) striped pincord 3 button jacket (slim lapels, single vent, flapped besom pockets, natural shoulder, darted); white BD shirt with French cuffs and bronze cufflinks; BB University tie (repp n. 1 in sky blue-white-navy); navy hanky; medium grey trousers (quite 'American': pocket on the seam, sitting on the waist, no break at all on the shoe); dark grey socks; burgundy Weejuns. Burgundy-navy-burgundy grosgrain wristband with a vintage watch and Rayban Predator.


----------



## Thornhill

Daniele said:


> White-pale grey (thin) striped pincord 3 button jacket (slim lapels, single vent, flapped besom pockets, natural shoulder, darted); white BD shirt with French cuffs and bronze cufflinks; BB University tie (repp n. 1 in sky blue-white-navy); navy hanky; medium grey trousers (quite 'American': pocket on the seam, sitting on the waist, no break at all on the shoe); dark grey socks; burgundy Weejuns. Burgundy-navy-burgundy grosgrain wristband with a vintage watch and Rayban Predator.


Daniele --

In your location, are BD shirts with French cuffs a rarity? I recall a brief discussion on this or another forum about such a combination, noting that it was seen in movies from the '30s and '40s. In any event, just wondering about its present availability.


----------



## Daniele

*BD with French Cuffs*



Thornhill said:


> Daniele --
> 
> In your location, are BD shirts with French cuffs a rarity? I recall a brief discussion on this or another forum about such a combination, noting that it was seen in movies from the '30s and '40s. In any event, just wondering about its present availability.


Hi,
they're DEFINITELY a rarity (and generally shirtmakers consider them oximoronic). Mine is a bespoke one. They had their last heydays in the mid-60s:
(first picture).


----------



## Chris H

Thornhill said:


> Daniele --
> 
> In your location, are BD shirts with French cuffs a rarity? just wondering about its present availability.


Here's a link:


----------



## Daniele

Chris H said:


> Here's a link:


Oh yes, of course..How could I forget DNA Groove...
Thankyou Chris!


----------



## eagle2250

PRL Polo, navy,solid
Bill's M2 Khakis
Coach braided belt, Dk tan
AE MacNeils in Chili
TAG Heuer, Link Series Chronometer in stainless


----------



## MvdM

BB OCBD in light blue 
BB flat front chinos in stone
Navy JCrew socks with green whales on them 
Bass dirty bucs
Green, blue, & white JCrew ribbon belt
Timex stainless steel watch
Platinum wedding band


----------



## EastVillageTrad

To revive an old thread, I was in a funky dressing mood this morning.

Head to Toe:

Tortoise p3/Anglo american frames
B2 Ecru OCBD
WWII vintage watch w/ B2 red grossgrain band
3B sack B2 seersucker blazer
Press Navy Surcingle Belt
Yellow flat front & cuffed chinos from Lands End
Navy Sperry Topsiders for the commute on the train, Weejuns in the office.

Kind of late-summer NYC/GTH...


----------



## Tucker

Typical day in the office: 

Mercer OCBD - yellow
Bills Button Fly - khaki
J. Crew patch madras D-ring belt (gift from the kids)
B2 cotton argyles - yellow/lt. blue (another gift from the kids)
Alden 984
1965 Omega SM300 on 1711 bracelet


----------



## familyman

Just have to run out with the kids to run a few errands. 

Pink LE polo
Bills M1, olive, 2" cuffs
J. Crew cotton D ring belt
Ugly but comfortable LE boat shoes (sockless)
Seiko 5 on navy grosgrain band


----------



## Mike Petrik

Blue seersucker suit (MTM)
BB pink original polo
Andrew's pink pin dots on navy tie
Trafalgar opera theme braces
J&M white bucks
BB light blue socks matching seersucker stripe

Kinda trad with personality.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brooks 3B sack Madras jacket in Black Watch tartan
RL Pink oxford with club collar
Navy club tie with pink skull/bones motif
Press dark green grosgrain belt
Levis 501s
AE MacNeill cordo wingtips (no socks)
Timex round watch w/striped band on left
Sailor's rope bracelet on right


----------



## familyman

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Brooks 3B sack Madras jacket in Black Watch tartan
> RL Pink oxford with club collar
> Navy club tie with pink skull/bones motif
> Press dark green grosgrain belt
> Levis 501s
> AE MacNeill cordo wingtips (no socks)
> Timex round watch w/striped band on left
> Sailor's rope bracelet on right


Now that's an outfit I'd love to see a picture of! Well done!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

familyman said:


> Now that's an outfit I'd love to see a picture of! Well done!


Thanks very much, familyman. Sadly, I haven't been able to lay hands on my camera since I moved last year. Probably in one of the crates I haven't quite gotten around to unpacking! Just as well, as this "loss" will lend legitimacy to the purchase of a little Leica I've had my eye on....


----------



## thomj513

Today I'm as TRAD as I can get (for now). Light blue OCBD, medium khaki chinos, dark brown Top-Siders with white soles, dark brown leather belt similar in color to shoes, socks close in color to pants, old (early 80's) Seiko self-wind watch and Ray-Ban Aviators from, I think, the late 70's.


----------



## AlanC

I've made this a sticky. Generally speaking let's try to keep pictures of daily attire posted here as a central spot to view and discuss them. We've had a bit of a proliferation of 'What I'm Wearing' threads on the board as a whole, and this thread serves that purpose very well.


----------



## AlanC

*A touch of Trad*

Haspel seersucker suit
L.L. Bean blue flap-pocket OCBD
Hermes pink stylized/interlocking 'H' tie
Lehner white cotton pocket square with woven pink dots
J Crew D-ring ribbon belt, blue and white
RL pink crew socks
Brooks Brothers white bucks (really more of a bone color)

https://img147.imageshack.us/my.php?image=seersucker081306pc4.jpg


----------



## AlanC

*Thrifty Trad*

RL Polo polo shirt, med. blue pique (thrift-~$4)
Brooks Bros. plain front stone khakis (thrift-~$4)
J Crew brown belt with silvertone buckle (Marshall's-~$10)
RL stone crew socks (TJMaxx ~$3)
Alden 984s (first time wearing them, thrift-~$5)
Timex watch, brown leather band (need to get a ribbon band, Target-~$30)


----------



## shuman

Med blue HSM suit, so old it could disintigrate at any time, blue BB OCBD very frayed, Talbott stripe tie, and AE shell cordo Leeds. Oh, and blue Bean watch on green and white stripe grosgrain band. Not all trad, but perhaps Midwestern trad?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Ferragamo tie
NM belt
Calvin Klein socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## Patrick06790

*Spot the trad item*


Faded t-shirt commemorating a 1999 exhibiton series between the Baltimore Orioles and the Cuban national team
Champion athletic shorts with oil stains on them
boat shoes
stray bits of plaster from the closet ceiling where the blankety-blank water heater leaked
irritated expression


----------



## AlanC

*And the answer is...*



Patrick06790 said:


> Faded t-shirt commemorating a 1999 exhibiton series between the Baltimore Orioles and the Cuban national team
> Champion athletic shorts with oil stains on them
> boat shoes
> stray bits of plaster from the closet ceiling where the blankety-blank water heater leaked
> irritated expression


.....


----------



## wannaB1L

Light blue oxford pants, yellow polo, blue and grey argyle socks, West Marine boat shoes.


----------



## Coolidge24

Earlier today, to the office and to help out at a closing (I'm just a summer associate, I get to carry things, witness things, title search, argue with insurance companies and type/draft/proof things)

J. Press navy cotton suit
Brooks club collar
collar bar
80's Brooks navy/green repp
black socks
oxblood wingtips (sorry Harris)
Ray ban aviators (for driving)
suspenders

Later going to some law school friends' apartments

Chinos, plain front cuffed
weejuns, no socks
Press wine navy ribbon belt
Brooks blue white butcher stripe oxford. I felt warm and rolled up the sleeves.

Tomorrow
to go title searching and typing things

Mercer pink oxford or the butcher stripe I put on tonight
Corbin 2-button sack blue oxford sport coat
chinos, plain front, cuffed
brown socks
weejuns
a belt...all are from Press, don't know what I'll wear


----------



## shuman

Cooly, what is butcher stripe?


----------



## Laxplayer

J. Press gray suit
BB white ocbd
BB argyle sutherland bow
J&M Meltons
navy socks
navy/red stripe watch band with Omega
JAB burgundy belt

Monday-Thursday:
BB, Southwick or Press gray or navy suit
ocbd 
bow tie 2 days, repp or club the other 2
navy socks
BB or J&M shoes (I really need to buy some Aldens)
striped watch band
burgundy or black belt depending on shoe color

Casual Friday:
Navy sack blazer
ocbd
khakis
usually wear a bow
navy socks
BB loafers
burgundy belt
striped watch band


----------



## Coolidge24

shuman said:


> Cooly, what is butcher stripe?


the fat stripes

like this (except not a spread collar)


----------



## mcarthur

Laxplayer said:


> J. Press gray suit
> BB white ocbd
> BB argyle sutherland bow
> J&M Meltons
> navy socks
> navy/red stripe watch band with Omega
> JAB burgundy belt
> 
> Monday-Thursday:
> BB, Southwick or Press gray or navy suit
> ocbd
> bow tie 2 days, repp or club the other 2
> navy socks
> BB or J&M shoes (I really need to buy some Aldens)
> striped watch band
> burgundy or black belt depending on shoe color
> 
> Casual Friday:
> Navy sack blazer
> ocbd
> khakis
> usually wear a bow
> navy socks
> BB loafers
> burgundy belt
> striped watch band


LX-
I agree that you need to email or call Ed at shoemart for your new aldens


----------



## shuman

Coolidge24 said:


> the fat stripes
> 
> like this (except not a spread collar)


Ah yes. I wish I could find another, as mine was ruined a couple years ago, and had to be thrown.


----------



## wannaB1L

white button down oxford
khaki pants with no pleats and pockets on the seam
blue belt with sailing signal flags
dark grey and tan and beige argyle socks
brown boat shoes from west marine
watch with green band and compass
tortoise shell framed perscription glasses


----------



## wannaB1L

wannaB1L said:


> white button down oxford
> khaki pants with no pleats and pockets on the seam
> blue belt with sailing signal flags
> dark grey and tan and beige argyle socks
> brown boat shoes from west marine
> watch with green band and compass
> tortoise shell framed perscription glasses


and while at work I wore the above sans the glasses (wore contact lenses)
but with:

a grey blazer with brass buttons
a green and blue reg. tie
tortoise shell wayfarer sunglasses to and from, and at lunch.


----------



## upr_crust

*What I wore last Wednesday . . .*

Due to the foulness of weather (either heat or dampness, or both), I've not been dressed in style since last Wednesday, when I wore some new togs to the office:

Navy multi-stripe two button BB suit
Solid French Blue double-cuffed Tyrwhitt shirt
Magenta silk jacquard Turnbull & Asser tie
Enamelled silver six-pence cufflinks (from Ben Silver, in Charleston, SC)
Cordovan-coloured belt and moc-toe lace-up shoes from Johnston & Murphy
Navy OTC socks

The suit, belt and shoes are new, and I've never worn non-black shoes with a navy suit before. Any comments, pro or con?


----------



## mpcsb

upr_crust said:


> The suit, belt and shoes are new, and I've never worn non-black shoes with a navy suit before. Any comments, pro or con?


Navy and cordos...._very_ nice.
Cheers


----------



## upr_crust

*Now, if I could only figure out . . . .*

. . . how to post photos - I can see that others have posted them as direct attachments - have they special powers not granted to ordinary mortals?


----------



## Untilted

bill's m2 khakis
cego lavender ocbd
embroidered belt

and sandals.

oh, with shirt tucked out. so the belt can't be seen.

I basically switch between several pairs of tan + olive khakis and between different ocbds. 

with these, I'm still better dressed than most people on Grounds, with their pony/alligator polos and cargo shorts.


----------



## AlanC

Sort of (JCrew) Trad:

Brooks white OCBD
JCrew olive finewale cords (lightweight), plain front
JCrew brown belt
BR multi-colored horizontal striped socks (including olive)
JCrew monkstraps, brown (Goodyear welted, Made in England)
Timex watch, brown leather band
Peal leather envelope

The JCrew stuff wasn't intentional, just happened as I was putting it together. I don't actually own _that_ much JCrew.

Off to teach a couple of evening history classes. The classroom has been so hot that when I've worn a sportcoat I've just taken it off, so I'm waiting for a bit cooler weather to resume ties and sportcoats. I'm still riding on the high end of teacher attire, though.


----------



## AlanC

upr_crust said:


> . . . how to post photos - I can see that others have posted them as direct attachments - have they special powers not granted to ordinary mortals?


I use Imageshack. If you create an account (free) you can access the photos you store later on, but you don't need to create an account to host a picture. Just click Browse, find the picture file on your computer, upload it, then you will be provided with several options of code. If you want a clickable thumbnail highlight and copy the code for Thumbnail for Forums (1). Paste that code in your post here.


----------



## mcarthur

upr_crust said:


> Due to the foulness of weather (either heat or dampness, or both), I've not been dressed in style since last Wednesday, when I wore some new togs to the office:
> 
> Navy multi-stripe two button BB suit
> Solid French Blue double-cuffed Tyrwhitt shirt
> Magenta silk jacquard Turnbull & Asser tie
> Enamelled silver six-pence cufflinks (from Ben Silver, in Charleston, SC)
> Cordovan-coloured belt and moc-toe lace-up shoes from Johnston & Murphy
> Navy OTC socks
> 
> The suit, belt and shoes are new, and I've never worn non-black shoes with a navy suit before. Any comments, pro or con?


uprcrust-
Shell cordovan color 8 or whiskey goes well with a navy suit


----------



## upr_crust

*As per instructions, my first attempt at posting an image . . .*

Thanks for the advice - let us see if it works.

https://img291.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00520aamh1.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*Wonder of wonders, it worked! Thank you, AlanC*

Thank you, AlanC, for the image posting advice. In this case, a picture should be worth at least a thousand words.

As it happens, I am wearing the same suit and shoes today (one always plays most vigourously with one's newest toys), and have paired them up with a horizontally hair-lined striped lavender shirt, with white spread collar and white double cuffs (from BB), a peacock blue silk jacquard tie, patterned with tiny lavender squares (from T M Lewin), French blue silk braces, patterned with crescent moons and stars (from New & Lingwood), BB Golden Fleece silver-gilt and navy enamel cufflinks, and navy patterned OTC socks (as seen in the photo from last week). Even my partner, normally my severest critic, gave his stamp of approval on my way out the door.

Now, if it will just not rain down on me today, I'll be all set.


----------



## upr_crust

*As the weather has cooled, I can now, once again . . .*

. . . dress like a gentleman.

Today's outfit:

Black two-button bead stripe suit (Jos. A. Bank)
MTM blue multi-stripe shirt, with white tab collar and white double cuffs (from BB)
Solid crimson silk satin tie
Sterling silver cufflinks, each set with a small garnet
Multicolour silk pocket square (shades of navy, red, and gold)
Black Polo moc-croc belt
Black Crockett & Jones cap toe monk straps
Black patterned OTC socks (J&M)


----------



## Untilted

green/black/white plaid thick flannel shirt (charlottesville is cold today)
bill's m2
embroidered pants

shirt is not tucked in.


----------



## upr_crust

*In advance of rain from the remains of Ernesto . . .*

. . . I again seek to dress attractively.

Today's outfit:

Wheat-coloured BB sports jacket (finely textured weave, otherwise no pattern)
Blue glen-plaid shirt with subtle yellow overplaid, spread collar, double cuffs (Charles Tyrwhitt, via Internet)
Yellow multi-colour silk jacquard houndstooth pattern tie (Charles Tyrwhitt, yet again via Internet)
Oval yellow enamelled silver cufflinks, edged in blue enamel (Penhaligon's, when they carried such things)
Light olive BB gabardine trousers (pleated and cuffed)
Brown Coach belt (from Syms, no less)
Dark green patterned OTC socks (also Syms, I believe)
Cordovan wing-tip lace-ups

For your potential delectation and enjoyment . . .

P.S. - Everything was bought on sale or at discount.


----------



## AlanC

*For the waning days of summer...*

Brooks Bros blue-white striped OCBD
LE 'vintage' reds
JCrew blue-white ribbon belt
Old Navy washed out navy crew socks
Footjoy white/brown suede saddles

(and Holdfast pose! :icon_smile_wink: )


----------



## AlanC

*And for September Seersucker Sunday...*

Haspel seersucker suit
Brooks Bros white OCBD
Custom Shop silk navy knit tie
Roda cotton blue medallions pocket square
JCrew ribbon belt
BR navy and blue argyle socks
Brooks Bros bucks










Summer '06, RIP


----------



## mcarthur

*RIP summer 06*



AlanC said:


> Haspel seersucker suit
> Brooks Bros white OCBD
> Custom Shop silk navy knit tie
> Roda cotton blue medallions pocket square
> JCrew ribbon belt
> BR navy and blue argyle socks
> Brooks Bros bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer '06, RIP


AlanC-
Wonderful trad outfit! Looks go on you!


----------



## cuffthis

Alan C - great pic, although I would love to see this Seersucker in DB. If only to raise Manton's blood pressure...........................


----------



## Patrick06790

*In transition*

Thrift shop jacket is a little small (I see) but relatively light-weight. Plus it's going to rain any second.

To avoid overheating I'm in Bill's poplins.

The square is one of Mulberrywood's.

I am trying to cite trad elements without falling into orthodoxy.

(At least that's the explanation I cooked up after a couple of cups of coffee went down the hatch.)


----------



## AlanC

Jacket fit looks good, Patrick. Those are some cuffs you've got on those Bill's!


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Jacket fit looks good, Patrick. Those are some cuffs you've got on those Bill's!


1.75", baby. They catch the spare change that falls out of the pockets.


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick06790 said:


> 1.75", baby. They catch the spare change that falls out of the pockets.


See, now those are the biggest cuffs I've ever seen. I assumed they were 2 inchers. Now I just can't imagine what 2" cuffs would look like. I wish someone would post a picture.

Allen


----------



## spinlps

Allen said:


> See, now those are the biggest cuffs I've ever seen. I assumed they were 2 inchers. Now I just can't imagine what 2" cuffs would look like. I wish someone would post a picture.
> 
> Allen


Coming right up... I decided to go with two inch cuffs on those brown plaid wool pants (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=58369). Should be back from the tailor late this week or early next...


----------



## upr_crust

*It would seem that Wednesdays are . . . .*

. . . my day to dress

Navy multi-stripe BB two-button suit (as shown previously in this thread)
T M Lewin solid deep lilac shirt - spread collar, double cuffs
Silk jacquard Turnbull & Asser tie, navy, shot through with dark green and yellow
"Toledano ware" cufflinks (damascened iron - square, gilded, with a Moorish star pattern - a souvenir of Madrid, 1999)
Black PRL moc-croc belt
Black New & Lingwood wingtips (freshly shined this morning - one of the conveniences of Wall St. is good shoe repair/shine shops)
Black cotton ribbed OTC socks
White cotton pocket square

I hope that this meets with the approval of all . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Today I'm playing with the grandkids!!!

Pale blue OCBD
BB Clarks Chinos
Royden shotshell belt
Gold Toe black socks (of course)
AE Hingham camp mocs, DK brown


----------



## Doctor Damage

These are 2" cuffs on a pair of M1s: very heavy cuffs, not for dainty footwear. The shoes are an Italian size 11, which is an American 10 1/2, so you can see how substantial the pants and cuffs can be.


----------



## familyman

I'm also sporting a pair of 2" cuffs on M1's today. As DD said, very substantial. Too much for my size 8 weejun wearing feet in fact, I have to put heaftier shoes when I wear these. 

Today I'm wearing:
Bills M1 olive rocking the 2" cuff
Orvis blutcher moc style shoes
LE tan OCBD
Brooks #1 bow 
Seiko on navy grosgrain 

My first bow around the pre-school crowd this year. Got some stares but no open mouthed gawking. How is it that women can wear all sorts of baubles and bangles just for the hell of it but when a man puts on a tie just because he wants to he's a werido?


----------



## Patrick06790

*Practically...(gasp) Italian!*

Today's production day at the paper. I had late stories to cover starting at 3 p.m. and ending at around 9:30 p.m. yesterday, which means I got home at 10:15 p.m., ate something, smoked a cigar and stared into space before retiring at midnight, only to be jerked out of the dreamless at 5:30 a.m.

So this is the result one of those dress-in-the-dark moments.

The shirt is a Brooks luxury job (from eBay); if it had a button-down collar it would be a nice sport shirt.

The tie she is skinny from an old Conn. shop - Stackpole, Moore and Tryon.

The jacket is by Oscar of Kent via STP. It has darts, despite which it manages to be pretty shapeless.

Pocket square from somewhere - Bank, probably.

Olive chinos by Leon of Freeport, and great clunky black AE Brentwoods in case I needed to kick someone in the can.

Overall an ecumenical 40 percent on the Tradometer. Tomorrow I'll go full Orthodox.


----------



## AlanC

*The Full Trad...*

Brooks Bros. 'Makers' patch 3/2 blazer
vintage linen pocket square
Brooks blue stripe OCBD
Brooks bowtie
Trafalgar red surcingle belt
RLP plain front British khaki khakis
RLP khaki/cream houndstooth socks
Alden 984s
Atlas natural belting leather accountants wrap-around bag


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick, are these post-water damage photos of the apt? Or a new place?


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Patrick, are these post-water damage photos of the apt? Or a new place?


Same place. There wasn't any water damage - I caught it in time.

What you see is the normal workaday clutter of this reporter. Not dirty - cluttered.


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick,

If you'd promise not to mess with my wife I think I might do one of those swap your life for a couple weeks. 
I love the _contraposition_ of the yoga ball and waders. You look very...reputable, by the way.

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Patrick,
> 
> If you'd promise not to mess with my wife I think I might do one of those swap your life for a couple weeks.
> I love the _contraposition_ of the yoga ball and waders. You look very...reputable, by the way.
> 
> Allen


I'd have to see a photo of your wife first.

Speaking of reputable, here's another journey into the strange and hideous world of my living room (which I tidied up a bit) and the Full Trad:

BB poplin sack (looking extra sackly today, don't know why)
BB bd - blue mini-check
BB tie (skinny)
BB perforated captoes
BB olive mini argyle socks
Ordinary white cotton hanky
Bad haircut


----------



## eagle2250

Todays selections include:

A navy PRL polo
Bill's poplin M2s, in khaki
Gold toe socks, in black (of course)
AE McNeils, in chili calf

Patrick: Croping the picture more closely does not constitute "tidying up!" Just kidding...many of us are envious of your "devil may care" lifestyle. Still hoping you write that book on fly fishing someday!


----------



## upr_crust

*Another day, another outfit . . .*

Black two-button bead stripe suit (Jos. A. Bank)
Blue track stripe shirt, white spread collar & double cuffs (Hilditch & Key)
Solid crimson silk tie (BB)
Oval enamelled cufflinks - crimson center, edged in dark blue (also BB)
Dark blue silk foulard braces
Black patterned OTC socks
Black Church's "semi-brogues"


----------



## eagle2250

It's casual Friday...today we are wearing:

BB OCBD, blue/white wide stripe
Levi 501 Originals
Gold toe socks, black (yep!)
Alden "Indy" boots in brick colored calfskin


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros. 'Makers' patch 3/2 blazer
> vintage linen pocket square
> Brooks blue stripe OCBD
> Brooks bowtie
> Trafalgar red surcingle belt
> RLP plain front British khaki khakis
> RLP khaki/cream houndstooth socks
> Alden 984s
> Atlas natural belting leather accountants wrap-around bag


AlanC-
Do you wear either tassel loafer shoe or plain toe blucher shell cordovan shoe 
with your well put together outfit.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Do you wear either tassel loafer shoe or plain toe blucher shell cordovan shoe
> with your well put together outfit.


I have a pair of AE burgundy calf tassels (the now discontinued Saratogas), but don't have any plain toe bluchers. I'd be open to them certainly!

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> I have a pair of AE burgundy calf tassels (the now discontinued Saratogas), but don't have any plain toe bluchers. I'd be open to them certainly!
> 
> Thanks for the kind words.


AlanC-
Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## eagle2250

The outfit for the day includes but, is not necessarily limited to:

Ballcap, navy w/stylized Lion logo on the front.
Polo shirt, navy and white w/Penn State Alumni embroidered on the left chest area.
Bill's Twills, M2 design, khaki color
Gold Toe socks, navy (hey, it's game day!)
Bass Weejun penny loafers, cordovan color corrected grain calf (ugh!)

Additional accessories may be incorporated into the outfit, based on the progress of the game.


----------



## Laxplayer

We buried my grandfather this weekend. He lived to be 83 years old. Celebrated 60 years of marriage just last week. Army veteran of WWII (MSG, 3 Bronze Star medals, Purple Heart), Brown alum, CPA. Loved golf and spending time with his family. Greeted everyone he met with a big smile and a handshake, and never forgot a name. My brother and I served as pallbearers and wore his bow ties in his honor. Grandpa was one great guy and a real inspiration for me and my brother. He will be sorely missed.

My brother and I wore:
Navy blazers, khakis, ocbds, bows and loafers to the visitation.
Sack suits and bows to his funeral.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



eagle2250 said:


> The outfit for the day includes but, is not necessarily limited to:
> 
> Ballcap, navy w/stylized Lion logo on the front.
> Polo shirt, navy and white w/Penn State Alumni embroidered on the left chest area.
> Bill's Twills, M2 design, khaki color
> Gold Toe socks, navy (hey, it's game day!)
> Bass Weejun penny loafers, cordovan color corrected grain calf (ugh!)
> 
> Additional accessories may be incorporated into the outfit, based on the progress of the game.


eagle2250-
Wait till next year. I am sorry for your bad day.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Laxplayer said:


> We buried my grandfather this weekend. He lived to be 83 years old. Celebrated 60 years of marriage just last week. Army veteran of WWII (MSG, 3 Bronze Star medals, Purple Heart), Brown alum, CPA. Loved golf and spending time with his family. Greeted everyone he met with a big smile and a handshake, and never forgot a name. My brother and I served as pallbearers and wore his bow ties in his honor. Grandpa was one great guy and a real inspiration for me and my brother. He will be sorely missed.
> 
> My brother and I wore:
> Navy blazers, khakis, ocbds, bows and loafers to the visitation.
> Sack suits and bows to his funeral.


LX-
My sincereness condolence on the death of your grandfather. My god give comfort to you and your family


----------



## eagle2250

Laxplayer said:


> We buried my grandfather this weekend. He lived to be 83 years old. Celebrated 60 years of marriage just last week. Army veteran of WWII (MSG, 3 Bronze Star medals, Purple Heart), Brown alum, CPA. Loved golf and spending time with his family. Greeted everyone he met with a big smile and a handshake, and never forgot a name. My brother and I served as pallbearers and wore his bow ties in his honor. Grandpa was one great guy and a real inspiration for me and my brother. He will be sorely missed.
> 
> My brother and I wore:
> Navy blazers, khakis, ocbds, bows and loafers to the visitation.
> Sack suits and bows to his funeral.


Laxplayer: I am so sorry to hear of your loss...your Grandfather sounds like he was an extraordinary presence in so many peoples lives! May he rest in peace. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Eagle


----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> The outfit for the day includes but, is not necessarily limited to:
> 
> Ballcap, navy w/stylized Lion logo on the front.
> Polo shirt, navy and white w/Penn State Alumni embroidered on the left chest area.
> Bill's Twills, M2 design, khaki color
> Gold Toe socks, navy (hey, it's game day!)
> Bass Weejun penny loafers, cordovan color corrected grain calf (ugh!)
> 
> Additional accessories may be incorporated into the outfit, based on the progress of the game.





mcarthur said:


> eagle2250-
> Wait till next year. I am sorry for your bad day.


Today Notre Dame clearly "played like a champion," as their battle cry states, and Penn State, just as clearly, did not! However, as you suggest, there is always next year! Thanks for the kind thoughts, "mcarthur!"


----------



## knickerbacker

Laxplayer said:


> We buried my grandfather this weekend. He lived to be 83 years old. Celebrated 60 years of marriage just last week. Army veteran of WWII (MSG, 3 Bronze Star medals, Purple Heart), Brown alum, CPA. Loved golf and spending time with his family. Greeted everyone he met with a big smile and a handshake, and never forgot a name. My brother and I served as pallbearers and wore his bow ties in his honor. Grandpa was one great guy and a real inspiration for me and my brother. He will be sorely missed.
> 
> My brother and I wore:
> Navy blazers, khakis, ocbds, bows and loafers to the visitation.
> Sack suits and bows to his funeral.


Laxplayer,
My most sincere condolences to you and your family for your loss. It sounds like your grandfather was a truly admirable gentleman and lived a very productive life. I'd venture to guess that his best qualities are well represented and honored by his descendants: you have certainly shown yourself to be quite the gentleman in your time hereabouts.
Best Wishes,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## knickerbacker

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni shirt
> Brioni pant
> Prada belt
> Armani socks
> NM penny loafers


K-B,
Is this a "trad" look in your opinion?


----------



## eagle2250

Todays outfit???

BB multi-colored plaid OCBD
Levi 501's
Royden Shotshell belt
Gold Toe socks, black
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## tripreed

eagle2250 said:


> Royden Shotshell belt


I picked up a Royden shotshell belt about a month ago and pretty much can't stop wearing it. I think I've only wore a grosgrain once or twice since then.


----------



## Patrick06790

Back from the wilds of the (gulp) Fashion Forum.

Jacket's from Huntington, and it is a 3-2 with no darts - yet it has a decidedly suppressed waist. Got it from an eBay seller - 5-Star Apparel - that has apparently packed it in. Too bad - they had some decent stuff.

Thrift tie, JAB square, dark olive dress chinos from Leon of Freeport. Church's from Goodwill.


----------



## A.Squire

Welcome back, Bertie.

Effortless. 

Great jacket, be sure to flip your flap next time---probably too busy looking for stray threads. (wink)

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm a serious person. I don't have time for all that flapdoodle.


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm a serious person. I don't have time for all that flapdoodle.


Funny--my wife just walked by and said, "He looks serious"...followed by, "must be single"........don't worry, I think she was referring to your decor.


Again, nice look all around---right up there with what I've seen you post.


Allen


----------



## CM Wolff

RL Polo pink OCBD
Lands End khaki chinos
Trafalgar oxblood leather dress belt
BB khaki argyles
Nordstrom dirty bucks/leather saddle shoes
Dior homme cologne


----------



## crs

Land's End university stripe OCBD
Orvis stone shotshell khakis
Brown Trafalger belt
Tan Wigwam wool socks
Brown A-E Newcomb loafers
Hamilton Khaki watch with navy-white Central Watch grosgrain strap
Gold wedding band


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Back from the wilds of the (gulp) Fashion Forum.


You have yourself to blame. I promised I wouldn't tell.

I like the houndstooth, and the Church's are great knocking around shoes. I do need some plain toe bluchers.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> You have yourself to blame. I promised I wouldn't tell.
> 
> I like the houndstooth, and the Church's are great knocking around shoes. I do need some plain toe bluchers.


AlanC-
I do not like to spend your money. The alden plain toe blucher in shell cordovan in color 8, cigar or black will last you a lifetime. Go get yourself a pair. I apologize that this recommendation is expensive but if you amortize the cost of the shoes over its useful life the annual cost could be $25 per year.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> I do not like to spend your money. The alden plain toe blucher in shell cordovan in color 8, cigar or black will last you a lifetime. Go get yourself a pair. I apologize that this recommendation is expensive but if you amortize the cost of the shoes over its useful life the annual cost could be $25 per year.


I was extremely fortunate to score a pair of barely worn Brooks for $100 on ebay - seller did not know/realize they were shell and did not advertise as such. Possibly eclipsing my 986s as my favorite shoes.....


----------



## knickerbacker

AlanC said:


> You have yourself to blame. I promised I wouldn't tell.
> 
> I like the houndstooth, and the Church's are great knocking around shoes. I do need some plain toe bluchers.


I believe those are the Shannon model of Church's. I have a pair in sandalwood which are some of the nicest shoes I own. It's really a shame what happened to that company under Prada.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> I do not like to spend your money. The alden plain toe blucher in shell cordovan in color 8, cigar or black will last you a lifetime. Go get yourself a pair. I apologize that this recommendation is expensive but if you amortize the cost of the shoes over its useful life the annual cost could be $25 per year.


No problem. I try to spend other people's money on the forum all the time. :biggrin2: I may keep an eye open for some on the cheap, but they would need to be a brown or burgundy. I'm generally opposed to black bluchers. I had a pair (not Aldens, but decent enough), but had no idea what to wear them with so eventually sold them.

The Aldens I currently have my eye on are the 962s (split-toe in tan):


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are sporting:

HSM Executive series suit, Navy pinstripe
LE "Hyde Park" OCBD, light Blue
Red tie w/white pin dots
Coach bridle strape belt, burgandy
Gold Toe socks (go ahead and guess the color)
AE cordovan Leeds


----------



## paper clip

I'm getting on board with this photo business!

LE blue blazer with cotton pocket hanky pseudo TV
LE pinpoint dark blue button down
LE ribbon belt.
Bills Chamois khakis 1.5 cuff - I haven't gotten to 1.75 just yet!
my first pair of the chamois. very soft and comfortable.
Tan rib socks
Tommy Hilfiger (!) unlined venetian mocs from around 1996



















Good day to all!


----------



## AlanC

PC, thanks for the pic--it looks just like my office!

What are the vintage city maps on the wall behind you? The one on the right is very familiar to me, but I can't place it.


----------



## paper clip

AlanC said:


> PC, thanks for the pic--it looks just like my office!
> 
> What are the vintage city maps on the wall behind you? The one on the right is very familiar to me, but I can't place it.


Ha! I am a firm believer in the "pile" filing system. Actually, I cleaned it up this summer!

Maps are Boston in 1769 (left) and Boston in 1877. I am a big fan of maps. I do a lot of real estate work.

Good day to you!


----------



## Patrick06790

Long day ahead. Getting jacked up on caffeine, nicotine, and pomegranates (not shown).

BB jacket (thrift)
Grey slacks by Ralph of Long Island (T.J. Maxx)
AE Sanfords - dark brown (eBay)
LE skinny tie (overstocks)
BB non-iron shirt (outlet)
Square from Nordstrom's, I think
Socks from J.C. Penney (gasp)
Orvis watch - the Perilous Trip Down the Zambezi model
Strap from Central in Housatonic High School colors (same as tie) - I'll be covering soccer and field hockey openers this afternoon. So much for objectivity.

Even when working at home, as I am this morning, I find it goes better if I'm dressed. I just can't interview someone in my bathrobe.

(It's not a very big bathrobe. There just isn't room.)


----------



## paper clip

Great outfit and story, Patrick. I can see (read) why you're a scribe!


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but I'm becoming quite a fan. Keep up the good work. I've mentioned this before, but I think the biggest appeal here is that your clothes actually look like they have a life--I like the fact that it's not a "new" wardrobe.

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Patrick, I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but I'm becoming quite a fan. Keep up the good work. I've mentioned this before, but I think the biggest appeal here is that your clothes actually look like they have a life--I like the fact that it's not a "new" wardrobe.
> 
> Allen


Shucks. It's new to me, anyway.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays outfit includes;

LE OCBD, white
Levi 501's
Orvis Ranger belt, mahogany
Gold Toe socks, navy
AE Coltons, chestnut calf


----------



## rl1856

Old Jos A Banks 3r2 sack; charcoal grey small tickweave pattern.

White pinpoint BB OCBD; retail label, but purchased at an outlet and -without- a breast pocket.

Ben Silver rep / dark green background with repeating small stipes of navy, red and yellow, arranged in blocks.

Navy Blue grosgrain braces

Polished Bass Weejuns / Black

Usual omega vintage watch, rep stripe grosgrain watch band.

Tomorrow, thinking about charcoal grey worsted trousers; navy blazer, either a white or blue ocbd and a yellow and navy BB jockey stripe rep tie.

Best,

Ross


----------



## A.Squire

Keeping with my seasonal checked twill theme-hey look, it's a button down! 
First day of the season for corduroy-plain front with 1& 3/8 " cuffs
Press regimental repp & patch pocket blazer
Chestnut AE shoes and belt


----------



## Thornhill

Who made the cords?


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen -

I would never have the nerve to wear trousers of such a vivid shade of green. I applaud those who do.

Great job with the socks, too. And the hanky tumbling out of the patch pocket - very Rumpolean.


----------



## paper clip

Nicely put together, Dr. Allen.

Lots going on (stripes, tattersall, cords) but you've made it work, as usual.

A tip of the hat to you!


----------



## A.Squire

I'm sure that I didn't realize how much I had "going on" this morning. Not sure what I would / could have done differently--maybe solid color socks. I bought a stack of colored vintage chinos from LE over the summer--I added a few cords to the shopping basket. Looking at them now (first examined only this morning) I wish I would have added a few more to the pile--nice for the price. Dang that VWguy!--making a believer out of me.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick06790 said:


> And the hanky tumbling out of the patch pocket - very Rumpolean.


I am not familar with this (?)

A


----------



## Patrick06790

Leo McKern as Rumpole of the Bailey. Often has a mauve pocket square cascading from his breast pocket.

Of course, the character sometimes employs the thing for nose blowing or wiping up cigar ash.


----------



## AlanC

*Gettin' my Trad on...*

Brooks Bros 'Makers' GF 3/2 sack, medium grey
Brooks Bros ecru OCBD
Atkinson's Royal Irish Poplin Brigade of Guards tie
Trafalgar braces, grey
Brooks Bros linen pocket square
grey wool ribbed socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels

Caswell-Massey Newport cologne, just a dab


----------



## hockeyinsider

Allen said:


> Keeping with my seasonal checked twill theme-hey look, it's a button down!
> First day of the season for corduroy-plain front with 1& 3/8 " cuffs
> Press regimental repp & patch pocket blazer
> Chestnut AE shoes and belt


Ditch the bow tie and pocket square and I'd wear that around campus.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> No problem. I try to spend other people's money on the forum all the time. :biggrin2: I may keep an eye open for some on the cheap, but they would need to be a brown or burgundy. I'm generally opposed to black bluchers. I had a pair (not Aldens, but decent enough), but had no idea what to wear them with so eventually sold them.
> 
> The Aldens I currently have my eye on are the 962s (split-toe in tan):


AlanC-
I like the split toe and I would recommend that you look at the split toe with a double sole in shell cordovan in either black or color 8


----------



## A.Squire

Hockey, 

 Well that's just too bad, cause I'm going to wear it around campus. Joe Tradly and I are going back to school (response to your post). 
And don't you know I just wince every time someone uses the word "ditch". 

Allen


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> Hockey,
> 
> Well that's just too bad, cause I'm going to wear it around campus. Joe Tradly and I are going back to school (response to your post).
> And don't you know I just wince every time someone uses the word "ditch".
> 
> Allen


Allen-
Birds of the same feather flock to gather. Allen you go back to school and I am going back to the boardroom.


----------



## A.Squire

Alan,

Your image was totally lost in the postings---a real problem if I may say, in my opinion, with this format. I think your truly trad ensemble should garner more attention with a separate thread. Especially on this forum--the Trad forum.

Now a more personal question. How did you feel wearing this today/ tonight?---looks completely trad, but completely boring as well. I take that back, not boring on most people, but on you. I mean you are a man of "high style" ( in my mind) and this just looks.........so..........drab. I'm sure everyone here will love it. I don't hate it and can appreciate it for what it is, but, well, what do you think?

Allen


----------



## AlanC

Well, I confess it was something of a self-conscious exercise in Trad for me. It was somewhat dressing by numbers, which I can say does have its appeal if you want to make sure you're completely appropriate to a conservative situation. 

Wearing an OCBD and tassels with a suit really isn't my gig, although I like them both fine with blazers and sports coats. I'm a more comfortable Trad in more casual attire. In suits--and I'm not opposed to a well fitting dartless 3/2 at all--I prefer non-buttoned collars and very often French cuffs. I'll try the same suit with a different, more 'me', ensemble soon and we can compare the different approaches (see my 'funeral' Oxxford and 'Sunday' Oxxford of a few days ago).

As for me being a man of 'high style', surely you jest.

PS I really like your ensemble for the day, Allen. I'm itching to pull out the cords here.


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> As for me being a man of 'high style', surely you jest.


You've seen the advertisement "don't hate me cause I'm beautiful"&#8230;well, enough said. (wink)

Actually, I'm pretty impressed with what you "throw" together. And a little envious that you do it so "cheaply"&#8230;.now's the time that I would affectionately refer to my buddy as "you bastard", but given your standing in the community I'll just leave it at that.
I enjoy your contributions, Alan

Allen


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> You've seen the advertisement "don't hate me cause I'm beautiful"&#8230;well, enough said. (wink)
> 
> Actually, I'm pretty impressed with what you "throw" together. And a little envious that you do it so "cheaply"&#8230;.now's the time that I would affectionately refer to my buddy as "you bastard", but given your standing in the community I'll just leave it at that.
> I enjoy your contributions, Alan
> 
> Allen


Allen-
It is AlanC suits that make the difference. (wink)


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> Allen-
> It is AlanC suits that make the difference. (wink)


I'm working on that.
A


----------



## eagle2250

Today will be another day spent with the grandkids so, a "durable" outfit is the order of the day...gotta be able to "take a licking and keep on ticking," as they used to say in that old watch commercial.

LE Hyde Park OCBD, medium blue
Bill's Twills, M2s in British khaki
Orvis Ranger belt, mahogany
Gold Toe socks, black (old habit are hard to break!)
AE Chesters, in brown calfskin (bit of a disconnect but, my old friends were calling out to me!)


----------



## rl1856

BB 3r2 sack, Ebay bargin
Blue BB OCBD
Navy and Yellow BB Jockey Stripe Rep tie
Old charcoal grey worsted trousers, plain front, 1.75" cuffs
Old black leather belt
Black Church's San Remo- horse bit slip ons.

Usual watch and grosgrain band.

Tomorrow, thinking of starched khaki trousers and a pink OCDB

Best,

Ross


----------



## familyman

Today is more of a country trad than a city trad look. 
LL Bean OCBD
Bills M1 2 inch cuff
Hickey Freeman raw silk coat MTM for a guy named Jim back in 84 when I was only 8 1/2 years old. 
Russell Boots.


----------



## Financier

AlanC said:


> Well, I confess it was something of a self-conscious exercise in Trad for me. It was somewhat dressing by numbers, which I can say does have its appeal if you want to make sure you're completely appropriate to a conservative situation.
> 
> Wearing an OCBD and tassels with a suit really isn't my gig, although I like them both fine with blazers and sports coats. I'm a more comfortable Trad in more casual attire. In suits--and I'm not opposed to a well fitting dartless 3/2 at all--I prefer non-buttoned collars and very often French cuffs. I'll try the same suit with a different, more 'me', ensemble soon and we can compare the different approaches (see my 'funeral' Oxxford and 'Sunday' Oxxford of a few days ago).
> 
> As for me being a man of 'high style', surely you jest.
> 
> PS I really like your ensemble for the day, Allen. I'm itching to pull out the cords here.


A man after my own heart. While I like the trad look towards casual clothes, I'm also a big fan of french cuffs and spread collars.

Oh, and those tan Aldens are awesome. Perhaps it is time for me to make my first Alden purchase. . .


----------



## Patrick06790

Watched the Secretary of the State selling a crowd of selectmen, town clerks and voter registrars on new voting machine technology today. And it's raining.

(Think khakis and beat-up rubber-soled AEs below)


----------



## Connemara

Is that a checked or striped sportcoat, Patrick? Awesome look either way.


----------



## Patrick06790

A windowpane, I guess. The vertical lines are green and red, which in some light produces the effect of light stripes spaced two inches apart.

The horizontal line is red and green too. There seems to be more green on the vertical one, which adds to the striped effect.

It's a Corbin jacket, 3-2, with no front darts _per se_ but noticeable waist suppression - whatever that all means.

And of course it came from a thrift shop.

Next time I try this I think I'll go with a mini-check shirt - one that will appear solid from a distance.


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick, I don't know what to say about these photos. Did you draw inspiration from old movies?-I gather from your posts you are a fan of such. It might be the hat (I think you look better with a hat) that gives me the impression of a private investigator (famous) or a classic journalist. I think you chose the right shirt for the jacket-big square, little square. The tie and pocket square (and fold) are also appropriate. Must just be the hat, wish I could wear one.

Any comments from your day that you'd care to share? 

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Patrick, I don't know what to say about these photos. Did you draw inspiration from old movies?-I gather from your posts you are a fan of such. It might be the hat (I think you look better with a hat) that gives me the impression of a private investigator (famous) or a classic journalist. I think you chose the right shirt for the jacket-big square, little square. The tie and pocket square (and fold) are also appropriate. Must just be the hat, wish I could wear one.
> 
> Any comments from your day that you'd care to share?
> 
> Allen


Well, I like hats. I have a big head and an enormous round face - a hat eases the strain on the viewer a little.

By the way, it's not an expensive hat - a wool felt thing that can be smashed up, rained on and retain its shape. I have several, and when they get too ratty they become fishing hats - much the same process as my chinos.

The tie is wool. I am a big fan of the wool tie. Especially in the rain.

As the weather moves into autumn I am discovering things in the closet I forgot I had. I picked up quite a few medium-weight jackets in thrifts and eBay in April and May, had them altered where necessary and stored them. It's been fun digging them out and wearing them for first few times.

I love wearing suits but it's not always practical. Items like those in the last few series of pics, however, are all fairly indestructible and have a practical aspect.

I spend a lot of time barging up to people and asking impertinent questions. I get better answers in a coat and tie.

My garb has the fringe benefit of alarming my low-life neighbors, who think I'm a cop (and I do nothing to correct their belief).

And I generally get better service in stores, restaurants, etc.

_And _there is a variety of female, roughly corresponding to guys like us, who appreciate it when I show up for a date looking like I want to be there.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> I'm working on that.
> A


Allen-
You are a good man and I have confidence in your abilities that all will do it.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays schedule calls for a bit of sartorial diversity, with the morning dedicated to yard work and the afternoon set aside for appointments west of Chicago. So the AM attire includes:

LE chambray shirt, light blue
Old Levi 501s
Redwing work boots, used to be a reddish brown and now they are just sad!

After a quick shower and clean-up, my afternoon and evening attire will include:

BB OCBD, blue/white pinstripe
BB Clarkes Advantage chinos
Orvis Ranger belt, Mahogany
Pantherella socks, navy
AE Lexingtons, merlot calf
My Burberry 2B navy Blazer will be in the car for going out to dinner this evening.


----------



## Cowtown

Today finds me attired as follows:

Paul Stuart suede cap toe shoes
Paul Stuart khaki colored pleated trousers
BB blue university stripe OCBD
Green and navy stripe bow tie
Jos A. Bank 2 button navy blazer

Regards
Dan


----------



## rl1856

Casual Friday:

BB pink ocbd
BB navy tie, small white polka dots
Cabelas plain front chinos- dark khaki and starched
Cabelas shotgun shell belt- dark brown
Generic navy socks
AE Walden penny loafers- cordovan/burgandy color
BB 3r2 sack blazer

Best,

Ross


----------



## crs

Land's End white OCBD
Orvis khaki shotgun chinos ($20 on STP)
Polo burgundy belt ($25 at Century 21)
Bass burgundy loafers ($19 at Marty's Shoe Outlet)
Central Watch tan, white and red grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch ($80 at overstock.com)

It's raining a lot, didn't want to wear shoes I care about.


----------



## eagle2250

Seeking out some outdoor adventure...my wife and I are day hiking today. To that end, todays attire includes:

LE chambray shirt, blue
Orvis field pants, khaki
"No name" heavy leather belt, brown
mid-weight boot socks, gray/red
Wesco Jobmaster boots, 10", brown

and a daypack, filled with a bottle of chilled merlot, a block of aged cheddar and a loaf of french bread, with some fresh fruit on the side. Maybe I'll get lucky???.....and won't fall and break the bottle of wine! What do ya expect for an ending, I'm getting to be an older gentleman!


----------



## AlanC

For a local park grand opening, free hot dogs and chips for the kids:

RL Polo polo shirt, blue
Brooks Bros plain front khakis
J Crew brown belt with silvertone buckle
ankle socks (!)
RL Polo white canvas 'Sperrys'
GAP bucket hat


----------



## crs

Mid-1990s Banana Republic tattersal buttondown
Mid-1990s Gap plain-front khakis
J.Press tan-with-navy-stripe surcingle belt
Land's End khaki canvas boat shoes
Brooks Brothers navy-with-tan-stripe grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch

Earlier at beach, farmers' market, fishmonger:

L.L. Bean green polo shirt
Late-1990s Gap white drawstring shorts
Sperry navy canvas boat shoes
Central Watch green-yellow-blue grosgrain watchband
Timex watch with scratches on crystal


----------



## Patrick06790

*Last gasp of summer, perhaps*

Couple of outdoor events to cover, so I took the opportunity to trot out some summery things.

BB silk/linen jacket (eBay)
CT shirt
BB tie (thrift)
LE poplin chinos
(not seen) suede belt from Cole Haan
Orvis suede shoes (STP)
argyle Gold Toes


----------



## Connemara

Patrick, you look superb. Very summer, I agree...you're a reporter, correct? I've noticed that a lot of your clothing was obtained on sale/eBay/via thrift shops, and I think we'd all agree that you're the perfect example of how to dress like a million bucks for a whole lot less. Kudos!


----------



## crs

Brooks Brothers mid-1990s faded, frayed blue-white striped broadcloth buttondown
Bills Khakis M1 flat-front, stone
J.Crew navy-purple-yellow-green grosgrain belt
Sperry faded khaki canvas boat shoes
Central Watch navy-yellow grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch

Earlier at beach, brunch:
Eddie Bauer olive seersucker short-sleeve shirt
Nordstrom olive chino shorts
Land's End olive-khaki surcingle belt
Sperry navy canvas boat shoes
Central Watch green-blue grosgrain watchband
Timex with scratches on crystal


----------



## A.Squire

Trad?-I'm not sure I know what that is. I'm sure I do not know what that is. Ivy trad, I never claimed it, it's not me.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Why you should always wear your jacket*

And here we come down with a bump. In action today at the local high school. Varsity soccer, JV football. Met a grandad who played against Jim Brown. It was too hot for the coat. Brooks poplin sack (olive), BB buttondown (blue w/ pinkish/red stripes), BB tie, black AE McAllisters. Note overall rumpled appearance. Is rumpled Trad? Please advise.


----------



## paper clip

Looks good, Dr. Allen and Patrick!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Allen-
Nice outfit. Of course, I am bias because I wore on Sunday my blazer, gray pant and alden strap slip-on in shell cordovan color 8. ( one wink)


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> Allen-
> Nice outfit. Of course, I am bias because I wore on Sunday my blazer, gray pant and alden strap slip-on in shell cordovan color 8. ( one wink)


Mcarthur, I recommend that you begin wearing *suits* to church from now on. (wink)

Allen


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> Mcarthur, I recommend that you begin wearing *suits* to church from now on. (wink)
> 
> Allen


Allen-
You could be assuming too much! What did you wear to church on this Sabbath. (two winks)


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> Allen-
> You could be assuming too much! What did you wear to church on this Sabbath. (two winks)


Yes, so it seems. I meant no offense of course and sincerly hope none was taken.

Allen


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> Yes, so it seems. I meant no offense of course and sincerly hope none was taken.
> 
> Allen


Allen-
There is no need to apologize because it never cross my mind in that manner. However, you did not answer the question about what you wore to church on Sunday.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Farewell My Tradly*

About a 50% Trad, I think. First the heretical items:

Corbin jacket - darted and ventless! Very lightweight and perfect for a humid, muggy, shmuggy day like today.
Black monk straps from Cable and Co. Kind of beat-up. Kinda pointy, too. They have a partial rubber sole that's good in the rain.

BB shirt is harmless - but not a button-down.

Wool tie from an outfit in the Burlington Arcade, inherited from uncle. Skinny, too. I make that Trad.

Flat front BB poplins, navy. Alas, no cuff. Big deal.

I have been up for 16 hours, which is why my eyes are rolling in opposite directions.


----------



## jasonpraxis

Another first day of school:

Wayfarers
Brown and beige birdseye tweed ("Kent," via Ben Silver)
White Gitman OCBD
Fire Engine Red Surcingle belt from Press
British Khaki M1s
Brown Polo wingtips (Darlton, I think)

Blessedly, the weather turned cool just as the kids returned. Teaching in warm summery rooms is terrible for the wardrobe. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hockeyinsider

It was your first day of school?


----------



## Connemara

jasonpraxis said:


> Another first day of school:
> 
> Wayfarers
> Brown and beige birdseye tweed ("Kent," via Ben Silver)
> White Gitman OCBD
> Fire Engine Red Surcingle belt from Press
> British Khaki M1s
> Brown Polo wingtips (Darlton, I think)
> 
> Blessedly, the weather turned cool just as the kids returned. Teaching in warm summery rooms is terrible for the wardrobe. :icon_smile_wink:


If you don't mind me asking, jason, what do you teach? Is it on the university level?


----------



## AlanC

First day?! I just finished giving first exams today! :teacha: 

Oxxford taupy melange sportcoat with slubs in the weave
Land's End blue OCBD
Aquascutum check cotton pocket square
Jeff Rose brown with windowpanes cotton trousers
J Crew brown belt
Hugo Boss birdseye brown socks
AE Lexingtons, chestnut

Peal (Brooks Bros) dark brown envelope brief filled with exams


----------



## abc123

AlanC said:


> Peal (Brooks Bros) dark brown envelope brief filled with exams


Sounded great up until this point!


----------



## A.Squire

abc123 said:


> Sounded great up until this point!


Ha! I read that so wrong the first time. I thought he stuffed the exams in his "briefs"---greater than fiction!

Allen


----------



## abc123

Allen said:


> Ha! I read that so wrong the first time. I thought he stuffed the exams in his "briefs"---greater than fiction!
> 
> Allen


----------



## AlanC

Allen said:


> Ha! I read that so wrong the first time. I thought he stuffed the exams in his "briefs"---greater than fiction!
> 
> Allen


No extra room...


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> No extra room...


Perhaps pleated trousers?
A




*Hey, speaking of no extra room. Looking at some of your older photos--really just the back side of your hands in a few--have you lost weight in the what I imagine would be the last year? And do you have solid gold teeth?

A


----------



## Patrick06790

*Disheveled Wednesday*

This is the result of very little sleep, a malfunctioning car and the fact I ran out of shaving cream this morning.

Mercer shirt, LL Bean lgithweight chinos, low-rent Timberland boat shoes, no socks, sez you.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brooks 3/2 sack charcoal herringbone sportcoat
Brooks blue candystripe oxford with club/golf collar
burgundy club tie w/skull and crossbones emblems
charcoal flannels
Press navy/red striped grosgrain belt
Alden no. 8 norwegian-toed shell cordo oxfords
argyles
OURFC lapel pin (meeting some old boys for drinks later)
Timex on burgundy/gold silk rep strap

Thank god for early fall weather.


----------



## upr_crust

*Severity marks my Thursday . . . .*

. . .

Black bead stripe 2-button suit, center vent (Jos A Bank, circa 1993)
Solid white shirt, French cuffs (Paul Stuart, hand-me-down from partner)
Royal blue silk jacquard tie, with square grid of white dots (Polo, L&T on sale)
Double-faced silver/silver gilt cufflinks in the form of scarab beetles (the Ashmolean Museum, Oxford Univ., circa 2001)
Collar bar (circa the last time that such things were in fashion)
Trafalgar silk jacquard suspenders, patterned with images of the NYC skyling in blue and gold (J. Press - circa 1993)
Black Calvin Klein patterned OTC socks (a very good day at Syms - $3.75/pair)
Black Fratelli Peluso buckled loafers (an indulgent day at Barney's - but at least bought on sale).


----------



## crs

Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Orvis stone shotshell plain-front chinos
Trafalger brown belt
Wigwam tan wool socks
Allen-Edmonds brown loafers
Brooks Brothers navy-tan grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch


----------



## upr_crust

*Thursday's look was severe - Friday's much less so . . .*

Two button brown glen plaid suit (Jos. A Bank)
LE pinpoint oxford shirt, tab collar - color - azalea (or so said the catalogue)
T M Lewin tie - tiny woven squares of yellow and royal blue
Burgundy J&M belt
Brown OTC patterned socks
Reddish-brown J&M moc-toe lace-ups
Sage green BB silk pocket square

Penhaligon's Racquets


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's what I wore the other day around campus:



- English Spread Collar shirt from Brooks Brother
- Sweater (jumper) from J. Crew
- Belt from J. Crew
- Chinos from Ralph Lauren Polo


----------



## Patrick06790

That's archetypal collegiate Trad, hockeyinsider.


----------



## A.Squire

I'll edit mine as well---been doing a lot of that of late.


----------



## thermanzweibel

Hi, everyone, long time reader and first time poster and thought I'd join in the fun. Not exactly 'trad' to the letter -- a bit stodgier -- but it fits more comfortably in this category, since it certainly isn't fashion forward. 
(A bunch of people have nicknamed me 'Mortimer' after one of the Duke brothers in 'Trading Places'.) 
Interested to see what hardcore trads think.

Three piece charcoal Madison 1818 3-button (Brooks Bros)
Maroon/white candy-stripe shirt with white club collar (2.5" 'built-up', no collar pin holes, two-button closure) and white French double-cuffs (The Custom Shop, Conn. Ave., Washington DC)
Solid red tie, Prince Albert knot (Robert Talbott) 
gold collar-pin (J.Press)
gold knot cuff-links (Brooks)
maroon braces (Andover Shop)
white linen handkerchief, two-point fold (Andover Shop)
Cordovan saddle oxford (Alden)
Chesterfield overcoat with velvet collar (Bergdorf Goodman)

I know, I know, it's a bit early for the Chesterfield -- trying to will away these last vestiges of summer!


----------



## AlanC

Sounds very nice. I generally prefer silver/white gold to yellow, but that's a quibble. The Chesterfield sounds great. The Prince Albert is my tie knot of choice as well.

Welcome to the board.

Here were my latest efforts of not quite Trad:

Brooks Bros. Makers Golden Fleece blue plaid suit
Robert Talbott butcher stripe shirt
Nicky tie, red with yellow squares
vintage Swiss linen square, white with yellow edging
RL Polo croc pattern belt, brown
Pantherella blue mini-striped socks
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown










Last night to hear my wife sing at a local production of 'The Music Man':
Oxxford suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
Meena custom fc shirt, blue with parquet pattern
vintage sterling double-sided cufflinks, ovals with flower edging
Beretta tie, paisley
vintage Swiss linen square, white with blue edging
black belt
Pantherella socks, charcoal
C&J (Tom James) Masterpiece black semi-brogues


----------



## tripreed

thermanzweibel said:


> Hi, everyone, long time reader and first time poster and thought I'd join in the fun. Not exactly 'trad' to the letter -- a bit stodgier -- but it fits more comfortably in this category, since it certainly isn't fashion forward.
> (A bunch of people have nicknamed me 'Mortimer' after one of the Duke brothers in 'Trading Places'.)
> Interested to see what hardcore trads think.
> 
> Three piece charcoal Madison 1818 3-button (Brooks Bros)
> Maroon/white candy-stripe shirt with white club collar (2.5" 'built-up', no collar pin holes, two-button closure) and white French double-cuffs (The Custom Shop, Conn. Ave., Washington DC)
> Solid red tie, Prince Albert knot (Robert Talbott)
> gold collar-pin (J.Press)
> gold knot cuff-links (Brooks)
> maroon braces (Andover Shop)
> white linen handkerchief, two-point fold (Andover Shop)
> Cordovan saddle oxford (Alden)
> Chesterfield overcoat with velvet collar (Bergdorf Goodman)
> 
> I know, I know, it's a bit early for the Chesterfield -- trying to will away these last vestiges of summer!


Welcome to the board. That outfit sounds quite nice (maybe that's because I'm a sucker for three-piece suits and club collars). I'm sure you'll fit in quite well.


----------



## thermanzweibel

Very sharp! I admire a fellow who will take the extra time and effort to manage and coordinate pocketsquare edgings. Me? I prefer buying a box of white linen ones and being done with it.

Good to meet another admirer of Prince Albert. He's very underappreciated these days, I think -- a little more substance and slightly better symmetry than four-in-hand, without the agonizingly 'studied' windsor chutzpah.


----------



## thermanzweibel

Thanks! I agree that club collars and three-pieces are a match made in heaven.


----------



## Patrick06790

It's about 58 degrees, sunny and windy today. Autumn is here. The weather gods seem to be operating strictly by the calendar this year.

So:

3-2 sack jacket from the late lamented Huntington of Columbus, Ohio (via eBay). Medium weight. Sleeves are a tad short, but that gives me an excuse to wear my sleeve garters. Length is a little shorter than my usual. If I hiked up the pants and developed a forward stoop I could be in the Thom Browne camp.
Checked shirt from one of the incessant Jos. A. Bank sales
New Sam Hober grenadine tie ("New"!)
Olive dress chinos from LL Bean
Socks from BB outlet
AE Berkley from eBay
Pocket square from Mulberrywood, as was
Crummy brown belt - Dockers (oh, the horror)
Navy/cream watch strap w/ Orvis "Ascent of Nanda Devi" watch


----------



## thermanzweibel

Custom medium-gray and white pencil stripe tunic shirt, white double french cuff, from local men's shop
White 'Double Rounded' detachable shirtcollar (Luke Eyres)
Black tie with white dot pattern, Prince Albert knot (Robert Talbott)
Cambridge grey solid three-piece Brooks Makers 3 btn suit
Black braces (Brooks)
Black socks (Brooks)
white linen handkerchief, two-point fold (Andover Shop)
Black cap-toe Blucher (Peal & Co.)
Antique gold pocketwatch with 'double albert' style chain [worn in vest]
Round-framed tortoiseshell eyeglasses
Gold knot cufflinks (Brooks)
[and slicked hair, courtesy of Vitalis, to complete things]


----------



## Connemara

What color is the check on that shirt, Patrick? Hard to make out. 

Looking great as always.


----------



## upr_crust

*Some days, the best part of the day is . . . .*

. . . the process of getting dressed.

This being Monday, I note that the high point of my day, so far, has been my outfit - it seems to be the only thing that has come out OK so far today.

Navy two-button suit with cobalt windowpane overplaid (Jos. A. Banks, sometime in the mists of the past)
French blue tab-collared French-cuffed shirt (BB, MTM, many moons ago)
Gold and blue silk jacquard tie - pattern of blue squares on gold background (BB as well)
Yellow suspenders (BB)
Oval sterling silver cufflinks, enamelled in yellow over a radiating "spider web" pattern in the silver, edged in blue (Penhaligon's, at 50% off)
Polo navy clocked OTC socks
Black Alan McAfee wing-tip tassel loafers (hand-me-downs from my partner, who acquired them circa Fall 1984)

Penhaligon's Castile

(I spaced out, and forgot a pocket square - forgive me.)


----------



## Patrick06790

It's a blue glen plaid with a reddish-brown windowpane sort of arrangement.


----------



## Patrick06790

*What do you wear when you collapse at home?*

Might be an entertaining anti-thread. Or it might be like taking a peek into Jeffrey Dahmer's freezer.

Orvis tattersall buttondown with flap pocket, inherited from Dad and shapeless lightweight LL Bean chinos. Behind me is the Single Man's Tie Storage System (pat. pend.)

I've got ten stories to write. I'll be up until midnight, then down until six, then back at 'em all day tomorrow.

Gack.


----------



## zignatius

love the glasses!! great photo.


----------



## Patrick06790

There was a "cool clunky glasses" thread in Fashion recently. These are standard Wayfarers. I used to have wire rims and I kept sitting on them. I only wear them after hours or if I know I'm going to need a nap. (Nothing like trying to unglue your contacts from the eyelids after a catnap.)


----------



## tripreed

Haha, I like the requisite can of Febreeze by the computer as well. I think there might be one of these in every single man's apartment (or at least ought to be).


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Sounds very nice. I generally prefer silver/white gold to yellow, but that's a quibble. The Chesterfield sounds great. The Prince Albert is my tie knot of choice as well.
> 
> Welcome to the board.
> 
> Here were my latest efforts of not quite Trad:
> 
> Brooks Bros. Makers Golden Fleece blue plaid suit
> Robert Talbott butcher stripe shirt
> Nicky tie, red with yellow squares
> vintage Swiss linen square, white with yellow edging
> RL Polo croc pattern belt, brown
> Pantherella blue mini-striped socks
> AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night to hear my wife sing at a local production of 'The Music Man':
> Oxxford suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
> Meena custom fc shirt, blue with parquet pattern
> vintage sterling double-sided cufflinks, ovals with flower edging
> Beretta tie, paisley
> vintage Swiss linen square, white with blue edging
> black belt
> Pantherella socks, charcoal
> C&J (Tom James) Masterpiece black semi-brogues


AlanC-
Well done!


----------



## paper clip

tripreed said:


> Haha, I like the requisite can of Febreeze by the computer as well. I think there might be one of these in every single man's apartment (or at least ought to be).


esp. when smoking cigars!


----------



## upr_crust

*You should all be glad that I only post . . .*

. . . what I wear to work - once I am in the privacy of my own apartment, photos of my ensemble would be most inartistic - me in a wrinkled bathrobe does not a pretty photo take.

Be that as it may, today's public ensemble:

Grey lightweight flannel suit, two-button, with multi-bead stripes in light tan (BB, at deep discount) 
Deep pink end-on-end weave straight collar shirt (also BB on sale).
Navy silk foulard tie with small red rosettes (BB on sale, again).
Grey OTC patterned socks
Burgundy belt, and burgundy split-toe penny loafers (both J&M, on sale)
White cotton pocket square

Trumper's Skye (in emulation of holdfast, who posts not only his look, but his smell as well).


----------



## hockeyinsider

- Lands' End shirt
- Lands' End chinos
- J. Crew belt
- CT suede shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

*Introducing the Human Bar Code!*

My new apron.

With all this black, white and silver I could be in the new Brooks catalog.


----------



## A.Squire

Hey good lookin', whatcha got cookin'?

Date night?

Let me guess Wonder Woman is stopping by to retrieve her bracelets? What are those silver bands around your arms?

Allen


----------



## tripreed

Patrick06790 said:


> My new apron.
> 
> With all this black, white and silver I could be in the new Brooks catalog.


Might I suggest adding this chef's Trad hat?


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Hey good lookin', whatcha got cookin'?
> 
> Date night?
> 
> Let me guess Wonder Woman is stopping by to retrieve her bracelets? What are those silver bands around your arms?
> 
> Allen


Sleeve garters, of course. I forgot I had them. They come in very handy when you just can't get the shirt cuff thing quite right.


----------



## A.Squire

^ next time you have your camera out would you snap a shot or two? I will admit to not knowing much about them.

Thanks


----------



## Patrick06790

*Here 'Tis*

I got these last Xmas. I was shangaied into reading the "Yes Virginia There Is a Santa Claus" letter from the editor of the New York Post to some addled brat at a holiday production at the Salisbury, Conn. library.

I shared the bill with state senator Andrew Roraback and actor Edward Herrman (sp?), and in order to look editor-ey I wore a pinstripe suit, braces and these things, with the jacket off. The attempt at verisimilitude would have been better had I been allowed to smoke a cigar, but the Neo-Puritans would have none of it.

I just discovered them during one of my recent and largely quixotic attempts at cleaning my apartment - an endeavor that has me completely in sympathy with the doomed efforts of Hercules and Sisyphus.

Because I am Mr. Thrift Shop and Ready-to-Wear I have in my jackets and shirts a wide variation of sleeve lengths, and prolonged exposure to this forum prevents me from leaving the house with a sleeve length inadequacy - real or perceived.

And that's where these splendid devices come in.

They look as if they'd be uncomfortable but they're not. Barely notice them, in fact, and since I try to keep my jacket on nobody sees them.

And if someone does, so what? It's just another eccentricity from the only guy who wears a tie to work.


----------



## Patrick06790

Crazed from lack of sleep, I could not get it together this morning. Tomorrow will be worse.

There is nothing even remotely Trad about any of this, except maybe the cost. Thrift shop "Club Room" jacket that I suspect is a 42 short. It's certainly an inch shorter than my general run. I like it - I kid myself it provides the illusion of height. Didn't the Prince of W. use that strategy?

Striped BB shirt, Sam Hober tie (the one with the little paisleys), Ask Andy square from same, a nice pair of Canali pleated grey wool slacks I just scooped up on eBay, very lightweight, grey socks from somewhere, black belt, AE Brentwoods in black from eBay.

And sleeve garters underneath.

I should have posted this in Fashion but I don't want to be hooted at by all those Kiton-wearing types...

Tomorrow afternoon I am going to look at real estate. I am opting for the Full Trad, as people in these parts equate the Look with Power and Destiny. I want them to suspect I am related to the Buckleys and therefore not to be trifled with. (First stop is, after all, Sharon, Conn.)


----------



## AlanC

Albert Thurston offers sleeve garters for those interested in buying them.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Albert Thurston offers sleeve garters for those interested in buying them.


That's it! The nickel-plated things. I remember now.


----------



## A.Squire

Ran dumb thoughts;

I really think this is a good look-very tidy and only slightly quirky. Nice shirt/tie combo. I really like the way the tie knots up. One of the better things I've see you post in terms of style. I could be wrong, but I think you're right about the jacket-I like it. Looks like slightly "high waters" on a pair of khakis. Nice leg on the trousers, are the pleated? You appear quite trim in the photo. 
Any comments today?

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

I think I'm in danger of looking like Pee-Wee Herman but what the hell.

The _tout ensemble, _to the extent it is a triumph at all, is one of dumb luck. And it cunningly disguises my mid-40s girth, which is not as bad as some, but distressing nonetheless.

Slacks are indeed pleated. Canali for Bloomingdale's about $25 on eBay (plus shipping). Nothing hugely fancy but they fit well, the pleats arrange themselves properly, and somebody had them cuffed at a little more than 1.5" (instead of the miserly little one inch and change that seems to be popular).


----------



## Vettriano Man

Patrick06790 said:


> That's it! The nickel-plated things. I remember now.


Great things those St George's armbands, aren't they?
I really like your idea of hanging ties over the door! - Deliberate style statement or just casually thrown on for convenience?


----------



## upr_crust

*Just remember that Hercules did clean out a stable . . .*

. . .though his methodology (diverting a river to wash away the contents of said stable) might wreak havoc with your interior decor even more than your casual approach to home design.

As for your attire of yesterday, the colours and textures work well, but, as you observed, the jacket is a shade short for Trad wearing, though there is a designer (Thom Browne?) whose jackets are rather more short and tight than standard practice.

As for your arm garters, they are a most practical item from those nice people in the Old Country - UK shirtmakers, especially the higher end shops (Hilditch, T&A, etc.) seem to make shirts in only two sleeve lengths - too long, and WAY too long (at least for my 34" arms).



Patrick06790 said:


> I just discovered them during one of my recent and largely quixotic attempts at cleaning my apartment - an endeavor that has me completely in sympathy with the doomed efforts of Hercules and Sisyphus.


----------



## upr_crust

*Just remember that Hercules did clean out a stable . . .*

. . .though his methodology (diverting a river to wash away the contents of said stable) might wreak havoc with your interior decor even more than your casual approach to home design.

As for your attire of yesterday, the colours and textures work well, but, as you observed, the jacket is a shade short for Trad wearing, though there is a designer (Thom Browne?) whose jackets are rather more short and tight than standard practice.

As for your arm garters, they are a most practical item from those nice people in the Old Country - UK shirtmakers, especially the higher end shops (Hilditch, T&A, etc.) seem to make shirts in only two sleeve lengths - too long, and WAY too long (at least for my 34" arms).



Patrick06790 said:


> I just discovered them during one of my recent and largely quixotic attempts at cleaning my apartment - an endeavor that has me completely in sympathy with the doomed efforts of Hercules and Sisyphus.


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather has held, and my collection of suits . . .*

. . . is gradually coming out from under wraps.

Today's suit has come out from its dry-cleaning prison - the tag on it indicated that I've not worn it since this past January.

Navy rope-stripe 6-button, two-to-button D/B suit (Saint Laurie, sometime around 1993)
Blue H&K shirt, with white and red stripes, white collar and white French cuffs (hand-me-down from my partner, who conveniently outgrew it)
Oval red enamel cufflinks, with a pattern of stars in gold (BB)
Solid scarlet silk tie (BB)
Scarlet suspenders/braces (take your pick on the name - US vs. UK) - Polo, from when such things were in fashion
Black patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)
Black BB tassel loafers
Silk pocket square - navy background, edged in scarlet and dull gold.

Penhaligon's Eau sans Pareil (unhappily, no longer manufactured)


----------



## Patrick06790

Vettriano man said:


> I really like your idea of hanging ties over the door! - Deliberate style statement or just casually thrown on for convenience?


I didn't have any other place for them. It works rather well, as long as you don't care about keeping the door open.

Warning - if you try it at home make sure to dust off the top of the door. It will be mighty dusty.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick - I like your outfit, but a word of caution!

One does not want to look too wealthy when looking at real estate - drives up the sellers opinion of what you can pay!

Good luck!


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Full Trad*

After slamming out the last three articles and assisting with the endless little bits that need looking at before we put the paper to bed, I staggered out to join the realtor in five hours of house-hunting. All on about four hours' sleep. Good night.

Sack tweed from the Conn. Yankee - a Corbin. Looks stripey in photo but really a windowpane.
Mercer blue ocbd
Brooks tie in Mets colors
Bills M1 w/ cuffs
argyle socks
tan with navy stripe surcingle belt
Sebago pennies
square via STP




























The copy editor was playing around with my camera at the desk across from mine when I was informed I needed to concoct a page one story about a prep school football game I didn't attend. Chop chop, of course. I think my expression says it all.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford alpaca sportcoat, herringbone weave
Robert Talbott button-down
Hanauer Argyle & Sutherland bowtie
Hanauer pocket square
RL Polo belt
Brooks Bros. charcoal glen plaid flannels
Pantherella charcoal socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


----------



## abc123

Alan C,

That is a fantastic look! I think the Argyle and Sutherland is my favorite tie, bar none. I need to get it in bow format.


----------



## upr_crust

*Anything but to review design documents . . .*

Today's ensemble (in lieu of writing about test plan parameters . . .)

Two-button brown glen-plaid suit (Jos. A Bank)
Cream-coloured pinpoint oxford shirt, with white straight collar (Paul Stuart)
Mauve silk jacquard tie with grid of alternating small squares in silver grey and muted gold (BB)
Brown moc-croc belt (JAB)
Brown patterned OTC socks
Brown cap-toe bluchers (Barney's, courtesy of the end of one of their warehouse sales)
Sage green silk pocket square (BB)

Now, back to the digital salt mines . . . .


----------



## paper clip

Gentlemen: great outfits!

Patrick - trad perfected - I like the pic RE: the bad assignment!

Alan - very classy - like to see shoe pics, though!

upr - sounds good as usual, but how about investing in a digital cam, while you're down in the mines. My simpleton brain needs to see these outfits in action!

Thanks for all the contributions, all!


----------



## zignatius

Patrick06790 said:


> The copy editor was playing around with my camera at the desk across from mine when I was informed I needed to concoct a page one story about a prep school football game I didn't attend. Chop chop, of course. I think my expression says it all.


patrick: nice pic! I'm not comparing and I think everyone needs to follow his muse, but THAT's a great combo. Mad props all the way around -- the tie and jacket ... pedestrian yet unique. Unfussy yet all buttoned up. if clothes can have patina, these have it. You're wearing the clothes rather than the other way around. Bravo... I covet, sure.


----------



## rl1856

"Casual" Friday for me combined with Ebay bargins:

Navy BB sack (Ebay)
Blue BB ocbd
Dark Green and Navy BB Jockey Stripe rep
Cabelas plain front chinos- dark khaki- 1.75" cuffs and starched
Cabelas shot shell belt
Navy cotton socks (generic)
Allen Edmonds "Walden" penny loafers (Ebay)

Best,

Ross


----------



## upr_crust

*TGIF, but I'm not casual - Lord knows why not . . .*

In lieu of the digital camera urged upon me by paperclip (that'll be a work in progress), today's ensemble:

Black two-button bead stripe suit (Jos. A Bank)
Lilac end-on-end straight collar shirt, French cuffs (BB MTM)
Peacock blue silk jacquard tie with grid of small squares in lavender (T M Lewin)
Oval navy enamel cufflinks with seven white spots (Jos. A. Bank, unexpectedly)
Black Polo moc-croc belt (Syms, I am sure)
Calvin Klein black striped OTC socks (Syms or Century 21 - I forget which)
Black chisel-toe side elastic perforated toe slip-ons (Astton, in the Patio Bullrich, Buenos Aires - a heavier tourist souvenir than a postcard, but more useful).

Floris Elite


----------



## Patrick06790

Rainy day, low 60s. 
BB camel hair plaid jacket (eBay)
Lavender BB herringbone shirt (outlet)
LE skinny tie (overstock)
LL bean dress chinos, flat. I am slowly replacing these with Bill's. Very slowly.
Goofy square from STP
Beater bluchers from LE (overstocks)

Hey, rl1856, do you get your Cabelas chinos unhemmed or will they do a big cuff if you ask for it?


----------



## zignatius

Patrick!
aw, man. you lost yesterday's momentum. on a positive note, I love the jacket. 

your fan,
zander


----------



## rl1856

Patrick06790 said:


> Hey, rl1856, do you get your Cabelas chinos unhemmed or will they do a big cuff if you ask for it?


Unhemmed and then my tailor does the rest. I like to have my chinos proffessionally laundered and pressed, which I have found to stretch out the fabric slightly. A pair of prehemmed trousers well end up slightly longer than desired after a pressing. For this reason, I have new trousers laundered and pressed before going to the tailor. This way the length will still be what I want after subsiquent pressings.

Best,

Ross


----------



## crs

Land's End university stripe OCBD
Brooks Brothers navy chinos
Brooks Brothers black leather belt
New Jersey-made thin navy wool socks*
Bass mid-1980s black Weejuns
Central Watch navy-white grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch

*no-names bought at Landau's of Princeton. Proprietor says they are made in Camden, N.J., and are overruns of a name brand, possibly Polo.


----------



## A.Squire

Tops, Patrick. Nice play on pink. Wide plaid, wide stripe, wide dot---rounded all the bases. No complaints with fit. You seem well grounded with the shoes. Why don't you look like a million bucks?-well, you do. But reaching the two million mark will require different trousers. But such is the life of a reporter, I know. Keep up the good work. I always enjoy your photos. 

Allen


----------



## AlanC

*The Trad & The Pretenders*

At our Alabama Ask Andy Night Out this evening, Trad purist tripreed (far left) and his entourage (who are not looking Trad):










Read more about it.


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Tops, Patrick. Nice play on pink. Wide plaid, wide stripe, wide dot---rounded all the bases. No complaints with fit. You seem well grounded with the shoes. Why don't you look like a million bucks?-well, you do. But reaching the two million mark will require different trousers. But such is the life of a reporter, I know. Keep up the good work. I always enjoy your photos.
> 
> Allen


Thank you. Just got a new pair of Bill's today, in fact. (It _was _raining.)


----------



## Patrick06790

Out the door early today. Here I look bemused as the coffeemaker decided to explode. You know how you're supposed to run some white vinegar through it every so often?

This jacket is a splendidly shapeless number that has a label that says "Steins - Maker of Fine Men's Wear." I am afraid to have it cleaned - I think the years of accumulated **** actually holds it together. It is my go-to for bad weather in the fall, as today promised to be. By anybody's definition this thing is a "sack." Bill's M1P - just got them.










You can't tell from the photo, but it's a blue check on the shirt - buttondown. Skinny tie and Drifter vest from LE's fine overstocks. Etc.










Boots from Tyrwhitt. I like them very much - so much so I rarely wear them, lest they become, uh, worn. Does that make sense?










I got a kid to snap me in the parking lot of the supermarket. I hoped for a serious, artistic expression, but I'm afraid it looks like indigestion. But it does give an idea of how the ensemble works in a non standing-in-front-of-the-camera-trying-to-remember-how-the-self-timer-works setting.

Except, perhaps, for the pleats and the boots, I make this pretty darn heavy on the Trad articles.










And finally, the object of all this:


----------



## Patrick06790

*Attack of the Ur-Trads!!!*

This gent I've run into before, but I've never seen him with wife. His jackets are all Magees, he informed me last year.


----------



## A.Squire

*Saturday Casual*

Trad practicality; early morning consult, lunch out with family, and an afternoon birthday party.

* Photos courtesy of my eight year old.


https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen, sure you weren't on the green in Sharon, Conn. about 12:30 this afternoon?


----------



## Coolidge24

Allen, like it (except the high roll, but you usually deviate so here's to consistency)...actually that would be a great jacket to wear to a football game or to a school or college hockey game on a late fall/midwinter night, flask inside! Maybe with a square end wool knit tie.

Patrick: great selections. That old gent and his wife look just super there...she is a perfect visual compliment. I'd like to have seen them both c. 1950!

As for my most recent

Yesterday:
Brooks grey windowpane suit from the old 346 line. (like that jacket Patrick is wearing a few frames up with his navy/purple tie). 
Brooks club collar (white)
Collar pin
Brooks 2.75" Navy tie with widely spaced small red stripes (like Patrick's navy/purple one above, except wider spacing between stripes)
Cole Haan black captoe oxfords

Today:
New Brooks corduroy sack
Pink Mercer OCBD
Brooks khakis, cuffed plain front
weejuns
Press wine/navy ribbon belt


----------



## Patrick06790

You need to get a camera, Coolidge. I want to see this splendor.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> This gent I've run into before, but I've never seen him with wife. His jackets are all Magees, he informed me last year...


Wonderful photos. These two look just like a British country couple going to the Saturday market or high street, except the baggy pants on the man give him away as American.


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick06790 said:


> Allen, sure you weren't on the green in Sharon, Conn. about 12:30 this afternoon?


At 12:30 eastern time I was in Withers Hardware eating fried catfish and hushpuppies eaves dropping on a nearby table occupied by two elderly couples who were complaining about their cocktails. Rude I know, but they were just so loud in an unintentional old people way that I couldn't help myself.

The green--location of the last series of photos? Very enjoyable by the way--the whole series.

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

You can get fried fish and hard liquor in a hardware store? Can you get locking nuts and a post hole digger at a saloon? Just curious.


----------



## A.Squire

*On a side note, Patrick, I know of a massage palor that offers more than massages.-------------------fine selection of herbs and vitamins. Oh and if they offer you a colonic, it's not a drink. Consider yourself warned.

Allen


----------



## jhhenson

I am in my mid-20s, and by looking at the older gentleman and his wife I strive to look that good when I'm that age. Thanks for all the pictures they are, dare I say, an inspiration.


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> At our Alabama Ask Andy Night Out this evening, Trad purist tripreed (far left) and his entourage (who are not looking Trad):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more about it.


Trip, tell us about your suit.

Alan, let me echo the remarks made on the other forum and state how well fitted your suit appears. Looks very tailored (to/for (?)) you.

Allen


----------



## zignatius

Patrick06790 said:


> I got a kid to snap me in the parking lot of the supermarket.












Great photo. Next time, use the "I need a head shot" line on a lady (over 20, under 35) ... and use your good taste as the snare.

Once again, I'm lovin the jacket (and tie and v).

Always the LE skeptic, I like what I see. (The vest looks exactly like one of those BB lambswool versions they've been selling the last few years.)


----------



## AlanC

Allen said:


> Alan, let me echo the remarks made on the other forum and state how well fitted your suit appears. Looks very tailored (to/for (?)) you.


Thanks. It's an Isaia for Harrison James (now defunct high end NYC men's store). I had the sleeves tweaked shorter (not much as it has working sleeve buttons), and the cuffs let out for needed trouser length.


----------



## tripreed

Allen said:


> Trip, tell us about your suit.
> 
> Alan, let me echo the remarks made on the other forum and state how well fitted your suit appears. Looks very tailored (to/for (?)) you.
> 
> Allen


It's a navy pinstripe Brooksease sack that I picked up off of Ebay about two weeks ago. As for the rest of the outfit, that is a Brooks OCBD, wool J. Crew bow tie, my yellow Pantherellas, and my "Austin Reed" tassel loafers from Ebay.


----------



## abc123

tripreed said:


> It's a navy pinstripe Brooksease sack that I picked up off of Ebay about two weeks ago. As for the rest of the outfit, that is a Brooks OCBD, wool J. Crew bow tie, my yellow Pantherellas, and my "Austin Reed" tassel loafers from Ebay.


Looks good Trip. I have what I believe is the same bow tie - picked it up off the sale site last week for $7.50. I hadn't bought a wool one before, and I quite like it.


----------



## upr_crust

*A start to the week . . . .*

Navy two-button suit, with cobalt windowpane overplaid (Jos. A. Bank)
Navy mini-check shirt on white, spread collar, French cuffs (Pink)
Red and blue silk jacquard tie, overall pattern of interlaced horse bits in blue on red background (Paolo Gucci, courtesy of Century 21)
Round enamel double-faced cufflinks - emerald green enamel over guilloche wave pattern, edged in white
Black Polo moc-croc belt (courtesy of Syms)
Navy diamond patterned OTC socks (BB)
CJ black cap-toe monk strap shoes (courtesy last gasping days of Barney's warehouse sale, some few years ago).

Asprey's Purple Water

For your possible enjoyment, then . . .


----------



## upr_crust

*Today's footwear, though not today's ensemble . . .*

To allay complaints of lack of photographic evidence of my attire, I've posted a picture of my shoes for today, though the photo is a few years old. At least it gives one an idea of the look of the shoes.


----------



## paper clip

New LE herringbone tweed jacket, just back from tailors (sleeve shortening)
New BB Univ. stripe OCBD (FF sale)
LE black pima sweater vest
Bill's chamois M2
986s

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Man, that coat looks too new. After I posted and reviewed these photos, I crumpled it up into a ball and threw it against the wall a few timed and just left it piled it on my chair. (Benefits of getting into the office first!)


----------



## tripreed

abc123 said:


> Looks good Trip. I have what I believe is the same bow tie - picked it up off the sale site last week for $7.50. I hadn't bought a wool one before, and I quite like it.


Thanks. Yes, I have two wool bows from J. Crew that I picked up on sale. I'm not sure if I realized the first one was wool until I got it, but after receiving it, I discovered that I really liked it. I would love to add some more to my collection.


----------



## hockeyinsider

paper clip said:


> New LE herringbone tweed jacket, just back from tailors (sleeve shortening)
> New BB Univ. stripe OCBD (FF sale)
> LE black pima sweater vest
> Bill's chamois M2
> 986s
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> https://imageshack.us
> 
> Man, that coat looks too new. After I posted and reviewed these photos, I crumpled it up into a ball and threw it against the wall a few timed and just left it piled it on my chair. (Benefits of getting into the office first!)


I'm not a fan of black and browns together, but oh well.


----------



## paper clip

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm not a fan of black and browns together, but oh well.


Actually, it is the only black item (other than tuxedo) that I own. For $8, I though it was worth a try!


----------



## mpcsb

paper clip said:


> Actually, it is the only black item (other than tuxedo) that I own. For $8, I though it was worth a try!


And a good try it is too. My old Bills seem to be the only thing I wear my ancient black pennys with, and I really like it.
Cheers


----------



## zignatius

mpcsb said:


> And a good try it is too.


It's a great look. I have a black, brown, and rust/tan plaid short coat I like (two button, however) ... that I even match it with a -- gasp -- black cable car tie motif I got from Cable Car...


----------



## upr_crust

*Paperclip may have been an inspiration to me . . .*

. . . my sportsjacket of the day is approximately the same colour as that in his photo, though it's BB and not a herringbone.

Two-button sports jacket, as described above (BB, on sale)

Yellow super 180's CT shirt - a subtle glen plaid, with bold blue overplaid (an indulgence from the Internet - I've never bought a Tyrwhitt shirt from any of their stores, oddly enough, but on sale from the Internet is like catnip to me . . .)

Solid royal blue silk tie (RL Purple Label, via Syms)

Enamelled new 5-pence piece cufflinks (Ben Silver or Benson & Clegg - can't remember which)

JM burgundy belt

Taupe wool gabardine trousers (BB)

Brown Calvin Klein patterned OTC socks (Syms)

JM burgundy loafers (see "Trad Footwear" posting #175 for photo)


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday, the usual pre-production cluster snafus. With four hours to kill, I had the option of going up to the summer camp, now mostly closed up but still okay for a quick cup of tea and a nap, before venturing forth for another selectman's meeting.

I call this "weary exasperated rustic Trad" - thrift jacket, BB checked bd, thrift tie, Bean chinos, BB (eBay) loafers. (I had on a sweatshirt and boat shoes earlier in the day when taking a tour of the transfer station.)


----------



## Patrick06790

*"Let's Go Mets!" Trad*

To celebrate the beginning of the National League playoffs I am wearing my Sam Hober tie in Mets colors, Brooks navy sack, blue p.s., Bill's flats, and Sebagos, which aren't perhaps the most luxurious loafer around but fit very well (and the price was certainly right).

Oh, and a Mercer shirt, which in retrospect I should have ordered in button-down (I was feeling rebellious at the time).

Looks like it's "Glavine and Maine and pray for rain" but hope springs eternal. After all, I keep posting these stupid pictures.


----------



## upr_crust

*To continue in a mode of possible gaucherie . . .*

Apparently my wearing of a pocket watch with a tuxedo (a discussion on another thread) was an act of gaucherie, an unforgiveable act of transgression against the rules of formalwear.

So long as I am in the metaphorical dog house, I might as well enjoy myself - today's suit is brown, which is, for many, yet another form of transgression against good taste. Well, then, so be it.

Brown glen plaid two-button worsted suit (JAB)

Blue "pique-on-pique" (rather than end-on-end) shirt, spread collar, French cuffs (The Shirt Store - a premium for having bought twelve shirts previous to this shirt's acquisition)

Yellow silk tie with widely spaced woven blue stripe (BB, courtesy of the latest F&F promotion)

Oval sterling silver enamel cufflinks - a navy lattice pattern over a yellow background (Penhaligon's, at 50% off, on a clearance sale)

J&M burgundy belt

Brown ribbed OTC socks

J&M Italian-made reddish-brown moc toe bluchers (an impulse buy this past summer during their summer clearance, and my vacation in Boston)

Penhaligon's Castile (light enough to not overpower one in rather summer-y heat predicted for NYC today)


----------



## paper clip

upr,

Outfit sounds good. This fall heat really plays havoc with my fall wardrobe!

I think I have the same J&Ms. I was putting some burgundy shoe cream on them last night in an effort to make them bit more interesting. They have a rubber heel and fore-sole with a leather mid-sole that says "made in italy". I have had them for 4 or 5 years, and they are pretty comfortable.

I am going to use them for "rainy day" shoes, but have used them in the past with my brown suit.

Good day to you.


----------



## upr_crust

*Not quite the same shoes, I'm afraid . . .*

Thanks, first off, for your approval of my attire, paperclip, and I also find that the current heat wave is making getting dressed up a chore.

However, my shoes are not quite what you describe as yours. Mine are leather-soled, with a combination leather and rubber heel, and were a new line last fall, I think. They're a bit dressier, I suspect, than yours, and, as I only acquired them this past summer, they're not yet "rainy day shoes".

I will attempt to get photos taken soon.



paper clip said:


> upr,
> 
> Outfit sounds good. This fall heat really plays havoc with my fall wardrobe!
> 
> I think I have the same J&Ms. I was putting some burgundy shoe cream on them last night in an effort to make them bit more interesting. They have a rubber heel and fore-sole with a leather mid-sole that says "made in italy". I have had them for 4 or 5 years, and they are pretty comfortable.
> 
> I am going to use them for "rainy day" shoes, but have used them in the past with my brown suit.
> 
> Good day to you.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, patch & flap
Brooks ecru OCBD
Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage made in England tie
vintage linen pocket square
RL Polo brown faux croc belt
Berle olive cotton trousers
BR argyle socks
AE Lexingtons, chestnut


----------



## abc123

Alan, is it just me, or are you coming more and more over to the "trad" side? Anyways, you look great and really like the tie!


----------



## odoreater

How do you fellas like my trad inspired look from yesterday?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, patch & flap
> Brooks ecru OCBD
> Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage made in England tie
> vintage linen pocket square
> RL Polo brown faux croc belt
> Berle olive cotton trousers
> BR argyle socks
> AE Lexingtons, chestnut


AlanC-
If you like the quality or berle trousers you should try polo, bobby jones or hickey freeman.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> If you like the quality or berle trousers you should try polo, bobby jones or hickey freeman.


They were a thrift acquisition. I do have some Polo and Hickey trousers as well.


----------



## A.Squire

Like a chameleon, that AlanC. He knows how to put 'em together that's for sure. Here's to your gift, Alan.

Allen


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> They were a thrift acquisition. I do have some Polo and Hickey trousers as well.


AlanC-
Keep up the good work. You must have a good tailor to make the thrift shop acquisitions work. As you know it does not make a difference how much you spend on clothes because if the clothes do not fit correctly you look badly.


----------



## jackmccullough

charcoal BB trousers (possibly from a suit)
white LE OCBD 
LE maroon knit tie
LE black/gray herringbone tweed sports coat
black socks
black Bass cap toe waterproof shoes (yes, I've had them on all day and my feet have gotten sweaty)


----------



## AlanC

My alterations tailor likes to see me coming. I dropped off two pairs of moleskins with him today, in fact, one pair from ebay the other from thrift, both NWT.

In the ensemble above, the shirt, tie and trousers were thrift.


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> ....As you know it does not make a difference how much you spend on clothes because if the clothes do not fit correctly you look badly.


I couldn't agree with you more, Mac. But I have to hand it to Alan, he really seems to know what he's doing. Secretly, I think he's lying about finding all these items at thrift stores. 

Allen


----------



## AlanC

Allen said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, Mac. But I have to hand it to Alan, he really *seems* to know what he's doing. Secretly, I think he's lying about finding all these items at thrift stores.


Find the key word in this statement.


----------



## A.Squire

You are a humble man, Alan. I appreciate the level of "formality" you bring to the board, sartorially speaking.

Allen


----------



## upr_crust

*My attire for Thursday, with an illustration . . .*

Perhaps not a totally Trad outfit, but possibly Trad enough

Medium grey two-button lightweight flannel suit, with tan track stripes (BB, on sale)

Pink end-on-end shirt with white spread collar and French cuffs (BB, on sale)

Royal blue silk printed tie (Pink)

Oval enamel cufflinks - deep green over engraved metal, edged in dark blue (New & Lingwood)

Black moc-croc belt (Polo, via Syms)

Medium grey OTC socks (J&M, via Syms)

Black Heschung double monk strap cap-toe shoes (Barney's warehouse sale, in its last days some two years ago) - see picture

White cotton pocket handkerchief, folded into three points

https://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00718xk8.jpg


----------



## familyman

Not really trad, but trad influenced. 
As posted in another thread. 
Levis 501's
LL Bean OCBD
Lands End seersucker
Not shown: Alden 986


----------



## Patrick06790

*Playoff Trad*

Let's Go Mets!


----------



## Tuck

As usual Patrick very nicely done. I especially like the tie and coordinated band.


----------



## paper clip

Nice outfit and team spirit, Patirck!

It's hard for a Bostonian to decide whom to root for (besides any team playing the Yankees). Do I root for the Dodgers aka Red Sox west, or the Mets (curse you for '86).....?


----------



## Tuck

Here is my contribution and I think, my first pic on AAAC!








Southwick Douglas
BB OCBD
LE Bow
Polo flats


----------



## familyman

That looks great Tuck. Well done.


----------



## Tuck

Thanks Family, I appreciate that.


----------



## 3 Button Bob

AlanC said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, patch & flap
> Brooks ecru OCBD
> Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage made in England tie
> vintage linen pocket square
> RL Polo brown faux croc belt
> Berle olive cotton trousers
> BR argyle socks
> AE Lexingtons, chestnut


Dick would be proud


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, patch & flap
> Brooks ecru OCBD
> Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage made in England tie
> vintage linen pocket square
> RL Polo brown faux croc belt
> Berle olive cotton trousers
> BR argyle socks
> AE Lexingtons, chestnut


AlanC-
I wore to dinner tonight a berle tan cotton trousers. You can rest assure that a paid full retail price. For my own curiosity in regard to berle trousers you wore yesterday, what is the thrift shop cost plus your tailor fee and cleaning the trousers?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> I couldn't agree with you more, Mac. But I have to hand it to Alan, he really seems to know what he's doing. Secretly, I think he's lying about finding all these items at thrift stores.
> 
> Allen


Allen-
Would a fine southern gentleman lie. Of course not but AlanC could be overestimated his success in the thrift shops


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> You are a humble man, Alan. I appreciate the level of "formality" you bring to the board, sartorially speaking.
> 
> Allen


Allen-
Amen!


----------



## mcarthur

*white bucks*



Tuck said:


> Here is my contribution and I think, my first pic on AAAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Douglas
> BB OCBD
> LE Bow
> Polo flats


Tuck-
Nice outfit! Did you wear it to the office today?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Tuck said:


> Here is my contribution and I think, my first pic on AAAC!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Douglas
> BB OCBD
> LE Bow
> Polo flats


Tuck-
Nice outfit! Did you wear it to the office today?


----------



## Tuck

mcarthur said:


> Tuck-
> Nice outfit! Did you wear it to the office today?


I actually did and boy did it get some conversations going!! Just concealed on the left side is my 1911 .45 (very trad for a gun) and my badge. I had court today so I felt pretty comfortable wearing it, otherwise chasing down bad guys while wearing bows, cordos and blazers just does not work to well!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Tuck said:


> I actually did and boy did it get some conversations going!! Just concealed on the left side is my 1911 .45 (very trad for a gun) and my badge. I had court today so I felt pretty comfortable wearing it, otherwise chasing down bad guys while wearing bows, cordos and blazers just does not work to well!


Tuck-
Please take good care of yourself. In your outfit for today the bad gays would not suspect you as being a police officer


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> I wore to dinner tonight a berle tan cotton trousers. You can rest assure that a paid full retail price. For my own curiosity in regard to berle trousers you wore yesterday, what is the thrift shop cost plus your tailor fee and cleaning the trousers?


Oh, $15 or so. I confess to having had these hemmed at my dry cleaners as an experiment. They didn't inspire confidence as they got them a little shorter than my instructions, although certainly wearable. They're more of a Trad length, I guess. As for cleaning since they're cotton they don't rate dry cleaning. It's off to the basement to the Whirlpool for them.

And I can't believe what I'm hearing from Allen and you about me overestimating my thrifting successes. If anything, you don't hear all the details. :biggrin2:


----------



## AlanC

3 Button Bob said:


> Dick would be proud


How is Mr. Howell?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Oh, $15 or so. I confess to having had these hemmed at my dry cleaners as an experiment. They didn't inspire confidence as they got them a little shorter than my instructions, although certainly wearable. They're more of a Trad length, I guess. As for cleaning since they're cotton they don't rate dry cleaning. It's off to the basement to the Whirlpool for them.
> 
> And I can't believe what I'm hearing from Allen and you about me overestimating my thrifting successes. If anything, you don't hear all the details. :biggrin2:


AlanC-
I would enjoy hearing all the details


----------



## spinlps

J. Crew Black/White Herringbone Tweed sportcoat
Apple Green / White striped shirt
Polo FF Chinos (can't remember the model name)
J. Crew Argyles
AE Glasgow Loafers
Kuhlman Sqaure (in honor of Allen's Indian Summer inspiration, a subtle mini-floral in subdued greens, blues and violets)


----------



## upr_crust

*The weather is actually fall-appropriate, as is, I hope . . .*

. . . my attire.

Navy six-button double-breasted rope stripe suit (Saint Laurie, circa 1993)
Solid white tab-collared shirt with French cuffs (The Shirt Store, some 10 years ago).
Silk repp stripe tie - plum, with light blue and white stripes (BB, the last F&F sale)
Octagonal blue enamel cufflinks, with the image of an Indian elephant outlined in gold (Wedgwood, London, 2005)
Silf jacquard braces in blue and gold, patterned with images of the NYC skyline (J. Press, 1993)
Navy ribbed Calvin Klein OTC socks
New & Lingwood wing-tips (picture below)

Penhaligon's Racquets

https://img105.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blkwt01ig4.jpg


----------



## tripreed

The weather has finally turned fallish, and it is somber and overcast, so I decided to dress accordingly.

-Older J. Crew shirt, looks sort of like this one 
-LL Bean County Cords, flat front, cuffed, British khaki
-J. Press emblematic duck belt
-AE Waldens, no socks (hey, got to keep it casual at the office)
-Alternating between my Barbour Bedale which sorely needs rewaxing (does that make it more Trad?) and my Norman Hilton black and white herringbone tweed jacket (sack, of course, from Richard's of Mountain Brook by way of an estate sale)


----------



## abc123

I got dressed this morning, then realized that almost everything I am wearing is from J Crew. For some reason, I feel a bit silly, but I think it looks good...

J Crew version of bean mocs, brown
j crew navy/light blue striped socks
Navy flat front cords (J crew)
Brooks white ocbd
j crew cashmere argyle (grey/green/navy/white) sweater
swiss army watch on a croc band
and my new brooks brothers glasses!

(I'll leave out the north face gore-tex shell in my description here)


----------



## crs

Barbour light brown Shetland crewneck sweater
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Land's End brown narrow-wale cords
Brown Trafalger belt
No-name brown wool socks*
Vintage Redleaf plaintoe bluchers**
Central watch brown grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch

*Made in New Jersey, purchashed at Landau's in Princeton
** Estimated from the 1950s-1960s, made in England, purchased new with tags at an antique store


----------



## Patrick06790

*Squire-country-reporter-football hooligan*

All sorts of dopey ersatz English country activities to visit today here in snooty NW Conn., culminating in the intensely manly project of riding the bus with the Housatonic High School football team to Avon for their attempt to wreck the latter's Homecoming weekend. Last year the point spread and the over/under were the same for Housy, but this year they are playing much better. They're still 0-3, but it's an honorable goose egg.

Jacket: Big blue - the most comfy, shapeless garment in my arsenal
Harris/Orvis vest via STP
Brooks tie (thrift) in Housy colors. Screw objectivity.
Sam Hober square in ditto. 
Brushed twills (olive) from BB factory store.
And the Killer Knapp Farm Boots. Now I'm hoping for rain.


----------



## zignatius

you've got to be the best-dressed local sportswriter anywhere. or at least among the most distinctively dressed of all newspapermen. i'd like to hear some of the comments you get either at the copy desk or on the sideline. if i wore a tie on a saturday, it would definitely get noticed.


----------



## A.Squire

Someone should make a movie about you, Patrick---so many possibilities-docu-drama, romantic comedy, horror, slapstick, mystery thriller. I'd certainly pay to see it on the big-screen. I'd even by the video. 


* How'd your boys do today? 

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Someone should make a movie about you, Patrick---so many possibilities-docu-drama, romantic comedy, horror, slapstick, mystery thriller. I'd certainly pay to see it on the big-screen. I'd even by the video.
> 
> * How'd your boys do today?
> 
> Allen


I wouldn't want to see any movie that had me in it. The lads lost 31-19, which in NE high school football is a cliff-hanger.


----------



## AlanC

*Not Trad at all...*

but posted for mcarthur and Allen:

Oxxford Onwentsia 3-button suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
H&K fc shirt, blue and white mini-gingham
Carlo Franco red and gold tie
Belais vintage 14k white gold front cufflinks
Roda cotton pocket square, white with blue medallions
generic black belt
BR charcoal socks
C&J Handgrade (Tom James) black semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> but posted for mcarthur and Allen:
> 
> Oxxford Onwentsia 3-button suit, charcoal with beaded mini-stripes
> H&K fc shirt, blue and white mini-gingham
> Carlo Franco red and gold tie
> Belais vintage 14k white gold front cufflinks
> Roda cotton pocket square, white with blue medallions
> generic black belt
> BR charcoal socks
> C&J Handgrade (Tom James) black semi-brogues


AlanC-
Thank you! The suit and cufflinks retail or thrift shop?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Thank you! The suit and cufflinks retail or thrift shop?


The suit was consignment ($25, although I spent over $100 in alterations). The cufflinks were ebay. I've never found good cufflinks thrifting. Here's a better picture:

I picked up the Hilditch & Key shirt on Friday for $4 at a thrift shop, though, along with a vintage Alan Paine navy cashmere v-neck sweater (also $4).


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> The suit was consignment ($25, although I spent over $100 in alterations). The cufflinks were ebay. I've never found good cufflinks thrifting. Here's a better picture:
> 
> I picked up the Hilditch & Key shirt on Friday for $4 at a thrift shop, though, along with a vintage Alan Paine navy cashmere v-neck sweater (also $4).


AlanC-
Thank you! Keep up the good hunting. Where in the heart of Dixie do you reside?


----------



## AlanC

In the Birmingham area.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC-
Thank you!


----------



## Patrick06790

Got up early today and it was cold. 35 degrees! Decided to get all Tradded and wooled out for church, then one of those things where we sit around and talk about our days of wine and roses, and then fishing.

So -

cheap plain grey Oscar of Kent, Conn. jacket via STP
OCBD from Leon of Freeport - showing a lot of cuff on one side, which I straightened out later
wool tie navy with thin red stripes
loud red LE drifter vest
slightly less loud Orvis trousers, flat, cuffed
my pre-Prada Church's (like knickerbacker's)








(not sure how I managed to get this one so small but you didn't need another closeup look at my apartment now did you...)


----------



## A.Squire

What a great look, Alan. The simple patterned square and those cuff links, at least in the close up, seal the deal. I'm sure the suit and tie is what it's "all about", but photos really don't do justice to the fabrics hand, drape, movement, heft, etc. You should have felt like a million bucks as you weren't much below it in the tally. I just knew you were going to tell us that you found the tie at Goodwill--lol. I'm sure Chuck would have loved that.

*next time you do a suit photo--give us the full view. The photo in the "Alabama" thread...not that was a photo. Thanks for taking the time to post.

Allen


----------



## A.Squire

Oh man, Patrick, I really really like those trousers. The trouser, sock, shoe combo is absolute top shelf. I would / could never have worn the sweater and jacket you chose...(with that ensemble). I am not sure it matches...are you? But let me also say that I am feeling your pain because man do I love patterned trousers and man are the a bugger to match. A cream colored turtle neck with or without corduroy jacket is something you might consider. Do you wear a turtle neck? You mentioned a round face...is it really round? Do you have any objective data or is it just your opinion? What about a camel colored camel hair? Actually, now that I look at it again, the sweater with a camel colored jacket would look nice. Hey, it's only my opinion, Patrick. Thanks for posting...hope this helps.

*You weren't even asking...it just occurred.

your man in TN,

Allen


*I am not sure if a t-neck is trad, but it would really look good.


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Oh man, Patrick, I really really like those trousers. The trouser, sock, shoe combo is absolute top shelf. I would / could never have worn the sweater and jacket you chose...(with that ensemble). I am not sure it matches...are you? But let me also say that I am feeling your pain because man do I love patterned trousers and man are the a bugger to match. A cream colored turtle neck with or without corduroy jacket is something you might consider. Do you wear a turtle neck? You mentioned a round face...is it really round? Do you have any objective data or is it just your opinion? What about a camel colored camel hair? Actually, now that I look at it again, the sweater with a camel colored jacket would look nice. Hey, it's only my opinion, Patrick. Thanks for posting...hope this helps.
> 
> *You weren't even asking...it just occurred.
> 
> your man in TN,
> 
> Allen
> 
> *I am not sure if a t-neck is trad, but it would really look good.


I can't wear turtlenecks. Way too round a face. And my tan camel hair was too matchy, so it was the grey thing or the navy blazer.

And who cares? It livened things up a bit, that's for sure. And by the time I got to round two it had warmed up quite a bit so I lost the sweater. You'll have that this time of year.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Another chilly/warm day scenario*

I'm putting this here because I feel like such an ass posting on the Fashion side with my eBay and thrift stuff next to all those fancy Brioni people...

Another warmish day that starts and ends cool. So,

BB plaid jacket (eBay)
CT shirt (blue with darker blue check). I know people don't think all that much of Tyrwhitt shirts but I think they give good bang for the buck. Clearance, of course.
Red wool tie from an English maker, let me turn it over, looks like L. Fisher of the Burlington Arcade. Inherited from my late uncle - a Yalie Trad if there ever was one.
LL bean "covert twill" trousers, flat front, no cuffs. Not really covert twill as I understand the definition but a comfortable and conservative pant.
And a blaze of color at the bottom -AE Bradleys (eBay) that really are the most comfortable shoe I own besides the low-rent Timberland boat shoes, and some thoroughly repulsive and gaudy argyle socks from the BB outlet.
Also shown - the watch band (that's a Brooks) as it relates to the jacket and sleeve, and just for laughs I decided to stick on the wet-fly-in-Lucite tie clip. (I have cufflinks too.)














































(Last second falure of nerve - or possibly addition of same - subbed darker blue with yellow thingies square from Sam Hober. And, of course, the silly tie clip.)


----------



## AlanC

Great job, Patrick. I love the shirt-tie-jacket combo. Keep up the good work. 

Currently I'm wearing a blue 'Kentucky' t-shirt, a pair of GAP khakis I bought for about $4 on clearance and white Polo canvas 'Sperry' type sneakers I paid about $5 for on clearance at Marshall's. I'll spare everyone the picture.


----------



## mpcsb

AlanC,
Tee shirt and khakis, sounds like a laid back day is planned - :icon_smile_wink: 
Cheers


----------



## A.Squire

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


----------



## Connemara

Sweet trousers, Allen.


----------



## A.Squire

Thank you and thanks for using the word trouser and for the proper punctuation... "Sweet pants Allen"--not a fitting moniker.

Hiltl brand trousers.

Allen


----------



## Untilted

hey patrick, is that a orvis field watch you are wearing? it looks lovely.


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Thank you and thanks for using the word trouser and for the proper punctuation... "Sweet pants Allen"--not a fitting moniker.
> 
> Hiltl brand trousers.
> 
> Allen





Untilted said:


> hey patrick, is that a orvis field watch you are wearing? it looks lovely.


Dear Sweetpants Allen - Those are very hip trousers. Who is this Hiltl? Is he related to Yentl? I emailed them and the stores that carry them in Conn. are down in the evil maw of the NYC-Westchester-Fairfield Triangle of Death.

Un - It's an Orvis, although which one I can't remember. One of those "Kachenjunga Rhino Tusk" models with the fancy strap that falls apart after a couple years' dunking in trout streams. It goes with the Mt. Everest yak fur jockstrap and all that other silly stuff for the Gotham-bound adventurer.


----------



## Tuck

Patrick06790 said:


> It goes with the Mt. Everest yak fur jockstrap and all that other silly stuff for the Gotham-bound adventurer.


Did you ever write for J. Peterman?!?! LMAO!!


----------



## paper clip

Patrick,

Love both of the above outfits. I really enjoy the things you put together. Never stuffy or pretentious - just quality clothing comfortably worn. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Tuck

Allen again, great look. I need a mentor are you up to the task?


----------



## Patrick06790

*It's the vest that's a sweater that's a...*

Got this today from STP. It's Filson, made of merino wool. Image is a little more vibrant than necessary.










Now the thing's got the black line running down the front and around the edges. Almost like a shawl lapel, if you squint hard and say "There's no place like home, there's no place like home."

This is going to make it hard to fit into the greater scheme of things. Here the vest is pretty much swallowed up by the buttoned jacket:










It works okay on its own. Here I am pretending to be listening to my crackhead neighbors down the hall discussing the vagaries of the truly free market:










And I think it works with my utterly shapeless Orvis ambulance driver's jacket ("Just like Papa wore in the Ardennes!"):










And it lends itself to this sort of presentation:










I'm even thinking it would be good with...jeans and a buttondown, no tie...

Jumpin' Jesus on a pogo stick! Did I say that?

Thoughts?


----------



## Tuck

I think it looks great. I especially like it alone and with the jacket in the last picture. Crackhead neighbors huh? I know someone that can aleviate that issue!;-)


----------



## Patrick06790

Tuck said:


> I think it looks great. I especially like it alone and with the jacket in the last picture. Crackhead neighbors huh? I know someone that can aleviate that issue!;-)


My town has done a fair bit lately to arrest the free marketeers and advocates of a strict monetarist policy in action, but the influx of creeps from Waterbury and other garden spots will ensure that Torrington becomes "Beirut on the Naugatuck."


----------



## A.Squire

Looks like Patty has a bit of a habit as well. Anything good from LE?

Interesting piece, Patrick. I don't think it will prove difficult to wear. I'd treat it like you did in a couple of photos. The middle photo with the white shirt and grey trousers looks especially good-only you're missing the single malt. Alternatively a charcoal/ light gray herringbone tweed would match well. 
You've a good eye, sir. I appreciate you letting us see a few alternatives. Why isn't this it's own thread?

Allen


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


Allen-
Very well put together from bow tie to shoes. Keep up the good work! (two winks)


----------



## Patrick06790

Allen said:


> Looks like Patty has a bit of a habit as well. Anything good from LE?
> 
> Interesting piece, Patrick. I don't think it will prove difficult to wear. I'd treat it like you did in a couple of photos. The middle photo with the white shirt and grey trousers looks especially good-only you're missing the single malt. Alternatively a charcoal/ light gray herringbone tweed would match well.
> You've a good eye, sir. I appreciate you letting us see a few alternatives. Why isn't this it's own thread?
> 
> Allen


Hah. The LE box is going out on the Trad Exchange Program.

Grey herringbone, eh? Like this, maybe? With the jacket buttoned it looks all wrong, but open jacket is good. I tried olive trousers so the black of the vest's hem wouldn't blur in giving me the look of a giant ...

Never mind. Just read Stendahl's history of the development of Preparation H: "The Red and the Black"




























Damn, showing too much cuff there.


----------



## A.Squire

You ought to sleep well tonight. Okay, after seeing all that I say no sport coat, just a car coat--gray or charcoal or even a houndstooth. The best look in the photos is with the gray trousers--no jacket. Gray herringbone coat looks great, but not with olive trousers. Charcoal trousers or even the grey trousers if they are dissimilar enough with the herringbone coat would be an absolute winner.

*But you know how I dress.

Allen


----------



## Patrick06790

There's always the navy blazer - Equalizer of Elements, Harmonizer of the Hard-To-Match, The Great Template.

Incidentally, here's the .

Good night.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Up and at 'em*

Full Trad today with BB sack blazer, blue BB bd, Ben Silver tie, Orvis flat/cuffed trousers and gunboats from the LE overstocks. I rarely wear black shoes but they suit the tie and my mood, which is unusually evil.


----------



## ReppStripe

Patrick,
I enjoy your postings on this thread, especially those in which you show your mastery of the language. 
Drove through your neck of the woods last week (on miserable I-84) going to my sister-in-law's wedding (her third) in Vermont. Didn't see any crackheads or free marketeers. Except, of course, those who were at the wedding.


----------



## jml90

Allen said:


> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


Nice shoes. What are they?


----------



## Patrick06790

Interstate 84 is the worst highway on the planet, bar none. I will go to any length to avoid it.


----------



## Harris

Patrick, that BB sack blazer--a winner. Veddy nice.


----------



## upr_crust

*After a long weekend of being underdressed . . . .*

After a weekend of expressly non-Trad attire, I return to work and to my sartorial senses . . .

Navy two-button suit with subtle cobalt blue windowpane overplaid (JAB)
New & Lingwood blue multi-stripe shirt, cutaway collar, French cuffs (Selfridge's, on sale)
Solid yellow silk ottoman tie (BB)
Solid yellow braces (BB) 
Medium blue silk foulard pocket square
Octagonal sterling silver double-faced cufflinks, yellow enamel over engraved metal, edged in royal blue (M P Levene, Thurloe Place, S. Kensington) 
Navy Calvin Klein patterned OTC socks (Syms)
BB black calfskin tassel loafers.


----------



## Topsider

Trad, but a tad boring:

Mercer white OCBD
BB No. 1 stripe tie in gold/navy/white
Bill's M2s (flat-front, cuffed - of course)
Burgundy calfskin belt from LE
Bass Weejuns
Navy blue socks (sorry, Allen!)
Rolex Submariner (not trad...but it wasn't getting enough wrist time lately)


----------



## Tuck

BB ocbd in pale yellow
Orvis Battenkill watch on navy and gold grosgrain
Vineyard Vines crawfish themed belt
Levi's 501....well worn
no socks
Alden Cape Cod beefroll penny loafer


----------



## spinlps

Robert Talbot spread collar, in a blue, wide herringbone (wide enough to make my dizzy if I look at it long enough... one of my favorite shirts)
"Mocha" colored chinos
Jos Bank Tweed Olive plaid sportjacket with a hint of the shirt color in the weave
Eddie Bauer Blue / Light Blue / White Argyles
BB non-Alden Loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Harris said:


> Patrick, that BB sack blazer--a winner. Veddy nice.


Another one-in-a-million shot. Walked into Goodwill, saw it, tried it on, bought it. Salesgirl said "That came in an hour ago." $5. No alterations necessary.

Tricky getting a pocket square together with the patch pocket. I did a little napkin-looking thing today but next time I'm just going to cram some big paisley thing in there and let it flop out a la Rumpole.


----------



## crs

This afternoon I wore:

Ben Silver university stripe OCBD
Custom (thrift shop) flat-front navy wool trousers
Allen-Edmonds Norse merlot bluchers
Polo merlot belt
Central Watch navy-yellow grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch.

Despite my attire I drove to a nearby orchard to "pick your own" apples to mail to my sister in Arizona for her birthday. Man on a tractor pulled over and said, "You sure you want to walk in the orchard in those nice shoes?" 

Walk I did. A while later in the orchard, a man wearing a tie approached me with his family to ask if I had found any Fuji apples. I said, "They told me I was overdressed." His wife started laughing. The man said, "Last week I wore a tux."


----------



## Patrick06790

crs said:


> This afternoon I wore:
> 
> Ben Silver university stripe OCBD
> Custom (thrift shop) flat-front navy wool trousers
> Allen-Edmonds Norse merlot bluchers
> Polo merlot belt
> Central Watch navy-yellow grosgrain watchband
> Hamilton Khaki watch.
> 
> Despite my attire I drove to a nearby orchard to "pick your own" apples to mail to my sister in Arizona for her birthday. Man on a tractor pulled over and said, "You sure you want to walk in the orchard in those nice shoes?"
> 
> Walk I did. A while later in the orchard, a man wearing a tie approached me with his family to ask if I had found any Fuji apples. I said, "They told me I was overdressed." His wife started laughing. The man said, "Last week I wore a tux."


crs -

This is where the little digital camera comes in handy.

I had a similar experience wearing something half decent - jacket, tie, chinos, some shoe with a leather sole - around a patch of rather scrubby land where a housing trust is going to put its first "affordable" unit. The people showing it acted as though I was wearing a magic gossamer gown, that if the fabric were even slightly damaged the world would immediately end in chaos and fire. "Oooh, watch out for the brambles!"

They were astonished when I climbed a small tree to get a better photo.

PS: With that watchband you are wearing the colors of the Housatonic Mountaineers, now 0-4, alas.


----------



## Patrick06790

*An abrupt shift*

From Full Trad to a faint whisper of trad

HSM suit from eBay
Blue Abboud shirt w. herringbone pattern from Marshall's
Cufflinks from CT clearance
A bit of an experiment on the feet - AE Belgians (eBay). An odd shoe.
And the Sam Hober Mets tie, in honor of the National League playoffs which resume tonight at Shea.
Not shown - BB suspenders (navy/burgundy)

I will make the feeble suggestion that the tie is traddish and the suspenders and watchband are Pure-D Trad.

Everything else reeks of Mediterranean devilries and unspeakable Byzantine decadence.


----------



## upr_crust

*There seems to be something decadent in the air . . .*

Patrick, defender of Trad values, has toned his Trad impulses down to a self-defined whisper. One thinks that there is something untoward in the air supply above the Tri-state area.

I may have been affected as well - my attire today leans more towards the Brighton Beach Mafia than to proper Trad values, but, then again, I've always been somewhat subversive.

Brown two-button glen plaid suit (JAB)
Medium brown end-on-end straight-collared shirt (BB, oddly enough)
Dark red Ferragamo tie, printed with a pattern of birds and flowers in earthen yellows and greens (Ferragamo - on sale, of course)
Burgundy belt (J&M)
Brown patterned mid-calf socks (Polo, via Syms)
Burgundy wing-tips (of Portuguese manufacture, but with a properly Brittanic name - MacGill)
Gold-coloured solid silk pocket square.

BTW - Patrick, you look as fine as always, and yes, as you noted, the shoes are a bit odd.


----------



## familyman

Just a basic taking the kids to school outfit. Trad elements but not trad.

Oxxford jacket
LE OCBD
LE khakis
Shotshell belt
Russell boots










My son needs to work on picking out shirts that fit a bit better.  He gets to pick out his own clothes every day but on non-school days for him I almost never veto any decisions and he ends up with things like this. There's actually shorts on under that shirt.


----------



## TradTeacher

I'm dressed for the weekend because I'm just in that kind of mood today...

Navy Lacoste polo (sorry anti-labelers)
J. Crew Olive khakis
Royden Shotshell Belt
Bass Weejuns in Brown Pebble Grain Leather

TT


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> ...Cufflinks from CT clearance...


Nice cufflinks. I won't ask if they're double-sided for fear of being disappointed.

The Belgians, IMMSMC, are an Adelaide design. Alden makes (made?) something similar:

I like your AEs better.


----------



## Markus

*today, my version of business casual*

It will be cool later today in St. Louis. The morning temperature was a comfortable 59 degrees but the forecast is that it will be in the low thirties this afternoon and evening.

Today I'm wearing JCrew striped button down under a navy cashmere sweater, flat front khakis, pressed by hand with a crease, navy wool socks and BB cordo pennys. My coat today is a heavy leather jacket, in a dark brown. I'll be glad for its warmth later today when I leave the office.

In the late afternoon I'll walk out to my aging volvo, gingerly stepping across the many acorns which have dropped on the sidewalk outside the building. But in the next few minutes I'll go refill my coffee cup with some cold, black columbian coffee, left over from this morning's office brew session.

tonight will be the second all-dj's meeting at Wash U. I'll probably wear the same things I'm wearing now, and feel a bit conspicuous, though comfortable with myself, amidst the sweatshirts, t-shirts and jeans.

Having a pleasant day,

Markus


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Nice cufflinks. I won't ask if they're double-sided for fear of being disappointed.


They have a barbell end or whatever you call it, not a toggle/swivel thing.

The Belgians look weird. They're also off-center, or maybe that's just how the shoe developed in its previous life. and why they were only 15 bucks on eBay.

I still like them, though.

Familyman, you look much younger than I pictured. And I like that jacket - what is it?


----------



## familyman

Patrick06790 said:


> Familyman, you look much younger than I pictured. And I like that jacket - what is it?


That's my son, I'm the old one on the right. 
When clean shaven I was still getting carded for smokes when I was 25. So far I carry my 30 years lightly though the grey is starting to sneak in.

The coat is an Oxxford. The tag says 38 Cummings. I assume that's the model and I honestly don't know whether it's an orphan suit jacket or not. It's my most worn jacket by far. My spreadsheet says I've worn it 31 times so far this year. I'm getting my moneys worth out of it (all $40).


----------



## Tuck

familyman said:


> Just a basic taking the kids to school outfit. Trad elements but not trad.
> 
> Oxxford jacket
> LE OCBD
> LE khakis
> Shotshell belt
> Russell boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son needs to work on picking out shirts that fit a bit better.  He gets to pick out his own clothes every day but on non-school days for him I almost never veto any decisions and he ends up with things like this. There's actually shorts on under that shirt.


FM, this is the best look I have seen from you. You look fantastic and comfortable as well. Very nice.


----------



## AlanC

familyman said:


> ...I honestly don't know whether it's an orphan suit jacket or not.


Look at the buttons. On an Oxxford suit buttons will have four holes, sport coats only two.

Nice look, fm.


----------



## AlanC

*A little pattern mixing*

Oxxford glen plaid sportcoat
Talbott striped shirt
Holliday & Brown tie with dots
Turnbull & Asser silk paisley square
Barry Bricken charcoal flannels
BR charcoal socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


----------



## Patrick06790

*Mets postponed and nowhere to go*

Dammit, I got home and took my usual Wednesday post-production power collapse. Then showered, shaved, made a cup of coffee and put on fresh clothing in Mets colors to root the boys on...and it rained.

Now here I am, looking at moving, wondering where all the ties came from and now I go into the depths of the closet and find stuff I forgot I had.

Like this Cricketeer suit - darted, but very little waist suppression - and plain front trousers with no cuffs. It's a medium weight, though, and while there's enough material for a proper cuff I may just leave it. (Somebody made a remark about actually walking in the country in a country suit and how cuffs tend to attract brambles, dirt, rocks, sticks, slugs and very small peasants.)

Not wishing to launder another shirt I cheated and used this morning's, but with a tradly 3.25" tie.

Now to the boots: Can I get away with that color, and is there any circumstance where a boot like that can be in the Ivy tradition, or am I just baying at the moon like some senseless hound of hell here?

If I wore the suit with a buttondown, the same tie and a tan wingtip (either bal or blucher, although I'm thinking the blucher would somehow work better) would that appease the Trad Pharisees?

And, ultimately, do I really care?


----------



## Patrick06790

This is outstanding! How come when you do it it looks so neat and organized, and when I do it I look like I was a walk-on in _Twister_?



AlanC said:


> Oxxford glen plaid sportcoat
> Talbott striped shirt
> Holliday & Brown tie with dots
> Turnbull & Asser silk paisley square
> Barry Bricken charcoal flannels
> BR charcoal socks
> AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> Oxxford glen plaid sportcoat
> Talbott striped shirt
> Holliday & Brown tie with dots
> Turnbull & Asser silk paisley square
> Barry Bricken charcoal flannels
> BR charcoal socks
> AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


Show off-I think it might be the square. To keep it going I'll ask you to tell us how you like the Barry Bricken trousers and would you consider doing a white shirt with the above?


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Now to the boots: Can I get away with that color, and is there any circumstance where a boot like that can be in the Ivy tradition, or am I just baying at the moon like some senseless hound of hell here?
> ...


Sure:

polo-->Brooks polo collar shirt (aka, OCBD) = Trad
polo--> camel hair polo coat = Trad
polo--> chukka boot = Trad

That enough rationalization for you? 

Oh, nice boots, too. Who made them?



Patrick06790 said:


> This is outstanding!


Thank you, kind sir. I'm trying to be a little bolder with pattern matching, but still staying within the realm of good taste.


----------



## Patrick06790

Boots by Chas. Tyrwhitt, often referred to as the Jos. A. Banks of Britain. 

Well, the heck with 'em. A good deal is a good deal.

(Although if I were the smoothie who runs Tyrwhitt I'd consider making it Chas. - for that extra-annoying faux-gentry effect.)


----------



## AlanC

Allen said:


> Show off-I think it might be the square. To keep it going I'll ask you to tell us how you like the Barry Bricken trousers and would you consider doing a white shirt with the above?


I'm busy trying to keep up with you and Patrick. It's hard work.

I love the trousers. They were a thrift find, in new condition, fit perfectly. I have another pair of Bricken that I bought from Sierra Trading for 'real money' (about $75). I would certainly be willing to buy them again. I like Bricken from my limited exposure to them.

I would consider a white shirt, but then I couldn't show off. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Oxxford glen plaid sportcoat
> Talbott striped shirt
> Holliday & Brown tie with dots
> Turnbull & Asser silk paisley square
> Barry Bricken charcoal flannels
> BR charcoal socks
> AE Saratogas, burgundy tassels


AlanC-
Nice combination. Belt or braces?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> From Full Trad to a faint whisper of trad
> 
> HSM suit from eBay
> Blue Abboud shirt w. herringbone pattern from Marshall's
> Cufflinks from CT clearance
> A bit of an experiment on the feet - AE Belgians (eBay). An odd shoe.
> And the Sam Hober Mets tie, in honor of the National League playoffs which resume tonight at Shea.
> Not shown - BB suspenders (navy/burgundy)
> 
> I will make the feeble suggestion that the tie is traddish and the suspenders and watchband are Pure-D Trad.
> 
> Everything else reeks of Mediterranean devilries and unspeakable Byzantine decadence.


patrick-
Well done and you have escaped the kingdom of boredom


----------



## AlanC

*Good catch*



mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Nice combination. Belt or braces?


Belt. Forgot to include it. RL Polo brown faux croc with silvertone buckle.


----------



## A.Squire

*Where else would I post?*

BB,BB, BB, Hanauer, R. Talbott, Hiltl, BB, Alden

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> BB,BB, BB, Hanauer, R. Talbott, Hiltl, BB, Alden
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


Allen-
I like the outfit. What is the emblem om the bow tie? Your laced cigar and black shell cordovan shoes go very with your attire


----------



## AlanC

*Feeling professorial..*

Just back from teaching a bunch of boneheads history (or trying to) in my capacity as adjunct instructor:

Brooks Bros. herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
L.L. Bean flap-pocket OCBD
Atkinson's silk tie (not Irish poplin)
cotton pocket square
Brooks Bros. brown leather belt
Tommy Hilfiger (!) dress cords (yes, I know, but they really are nice, full waistband, french fly, the works)
J. Crew wool socks
Grenson brown chukkas
Peal (for Brooks Bros.) leather envelope filled with ungraded quizzes


----------



## paper clip

LE Blazer, cotton hankie
BB regular cut burg. univ. stripe OCBD
LE surcingle - khaki with navy stripe
Bills, M1 flat, cuffed 1.5
AE Shelton
not seen - timex with navy/red/navy grosgrain (Andover)


----------



## spinlps

Allen said:


> BB,BB, BB, Hanauer, R. Talbott, Hiltl, BB, Alden
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


Man, that A of C saddle keeps looking better and better. Did you have to size up or down on those?


----------



## spinlps

AlanC said:


> Just back from teaching a bunch of boneheads history (or trying to) in my capacity as adjunct instructor:
> 
> Brooks Bros. herringbone tweed 3/2 sack


Alan, nice jacket. I just thrifted the exact jacket last week. Sadly, though it is my size, it doesn't fit nearly as well as yours. Off to the tailor I suppose. Love the Peal!


----------



## spinlps

paper clip said:


>


PC - Just noticed the shirt & tie art on your shelf. Very nice. An original I presume?  My wife & kids have supplied the same... as well as clothing related cards that I probably would not have noticed on the Hallmark shelves.


----------



## paper clip

Ha! Yes, my little friends (Kate, 5 and Brendan, 3) supply me with lots of art for my office. I especially liked that tie pic. Brendan likes to dress like dad and was very pleased to get his first sperry boat shoes (his "daddy shoes") on the Cape this summer!

Kate keeps a "desk" at my office (the glass table on the left with all the stuff on it) as she spends Tues and Thurs. afternoons with me after I pick her up from kindergarten. And no - she doesn't drink Dunkin Donuts coffee - that is her plant watering can!


----------



## AlanC

spinlps said:


> Alan, nice jacket. I just thrifted the exact jacket last week. Sadly, though it is my size, it doesn't fit nearly as well as yours. Off to the tailor I suppose. Love the Peal!


Thanks on both. The Brooks is a thrift find from early last spring, just late enough not to be able to wear it. I was amazed at the fit when I picked it up. I've not had anything done to it, and it's in perfect condition. I paid $3 or so for it. The Peal is an ebay acquisition.


----------



## TradTeacher

A somewhat rugged-trad look today (loosely inspired by familyman):
BB Chocolate Brown Corduroy blazer
Polo RL Tattersal (sans pony)
Levis 501s
Royden Shotshell Belt
Filson "Uplander Chukka" boot
A slowly-building look of relief at the idea that my school is on fall break next week (which, of course, means more work around the farm)

TT


----------



## spinlps

paper clip said:


> Ha! Yes, my little friends (Kate, 5 and Brendan, 3) supply me with lots of art for my office. I especially liked that tie pic. Brendan likes to dress like dad and was very pleased to get his first sperry boat shoes (his "daddy shoes") on the Cape this summer!


Excellent. Isaac, 4, still loves to shoe tree my footwear every evening and has started brushing them off and placing them in the closet. He's still asking when he can have shoe trees of his own.

And to keep this on topic:
J Crew crewneck
My favorite brown leather belt my lil' sis brought back from Italy in Y2K
Chinos
RL Wide striped socks
RL Shell Darltons
RL Cord Sportcoat


----------



## upr_crust

*A post-birthday slump, ameliorated by attire . . .*

Last night, in honour of my birthday, I was feted by my partner with a dinner at Cafe Boulud, which was an excellent meal, with some excellent forms of alcohol included in the mix.

Now, the day after, I find that the combination of the day (Friday the 13th), the tasks for the day (writing yet more irrelevant project plans), and the post-prandial letdown have left me slightly blue, but at least my attire is, I hope, of interest.

Grey two-button suit with tan bead stripes (three of them, in close proximity, widely spaced - the visual effect is more than of a chalk stripe) - BB, at deep discount.

Azalea (deep pink - the name was LE's) pinpoint oxford shirt with straight collar, French cuffs.

Oval enamelled cufflinks, pink dots against cobalt blue (Pink).

Black moc-croc Polo belt (Syms - one should always avoid paying full freight for Ralph, if possible)

Purple silk foulard tie, printed in small repeat pattern of hedgehogs (Pink)

Grey striped Cole-Haan OTC socks (Syms)

Black chisel-toed elastic-gored slip-ons (Astton, Patio Bullrich, Buenos Aires, Argentina).


----------



## Laxplayer

Love those saddle shoes!

Last night I went to the Blues home opener against the Bruins. It has dropped into the 30's at night in St. Louis, so I was able to pull out my norwegian sweater. It was an exciting finish, and the Blues managed to pull it out in a shootout. LETS'S GO BLUES!

Bean blue/white norwegian sweater
white J. Press ocbd
cuffed khakis
wigwam socks
Bean moc boots


----------



## kforton

Laxplayer said:


> Love those saddle shoes!
> 
> Last night I went to the Blues home opener against the Bruins. It has dropped into the 30's at night in St. Louis, so I was able to pull out my norwegian sweater. It was an exciting finish, and the Blues managed to pull it out in a shootout. LETS'S GO BLUES!
> 
> Bean blue/white norwegian sweater
> white J. Press ocbd
> cuffed khakis
> wigwam socks
> Bean moc boots


That is basically the perfect outfit. Why in the hell did I get rid of my Norwegian sweater years ago?


----------



## Topsider

kforton said:


> That is basically the perfect outfit. Why in the hell did I get rid of my Norwegian sweater years ago?


I did the same thing. Fortunately, I found one on eBay recently. I won't make that mistake again!


----------



## paper clip

spinlps said:


> Excellent. Isaac, 4, still loves to shoe tree my footwear every evening and has started brushing them off and placing them in the closet. He's still asking when he can have shoe trees of his own.


Fantastic idea! I'll teach Brendy to become my valet! He'll love it. My wife will hate it!


----------



## paper clip

Laxplayer said:


> Love those saddle shoes!
> 
> Last night I went to the Blues home opener against the Bruins. It has dropped into the 30's at night in St. Louis, so I was able to pull out my norwegian sweater. It was an exciting finish, and the Blues managed to pull it out in a shootout. LETS'S GO BLUES!


As usual, Bruins = hopeless. How do you give up a 2 goal lead with 4 minutes to go in the 3rd?!?!?!?!? Thank goodness I'm not a hockey fan. It's hard enough rooting for the Sox!


----------



## Laxplayer

paper clip said:


> As usual, Bruins = hopeless. How do you give up a 2 goal lead with 4 minutes to go in the 3rd?!?!?!?!? Thanks goodness I'm not a hockey fan. It's hard enough rooting for the Sox!


I was sitting quietly and finishing my beer as the clock slowly ticked away, and then came a goal....then another! What an exciting and surprising finish for a Blues fan. I'm sure the new Blues owner was sweating it out those last few minutes, since he so boldly guaranteed us a win in the home opener. The Cards lost, so at least I had one thing to cheer about.

kforton,

Check out ebay. There have been quite a few norwegian sweaters on there lately. I just bought a charcoal with green/purple one for $15 two weeks ago.


----------



## crs

Brooks brothers navy v-neck wool sweater
J.Press white broadcloth buttondown
Bills olive M-1 plain-front chinos
Polo merlot belt
Bass burgundy loafers
Wigwam gray socks
Central Watch olive grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch


----------



## Laxplayer

crs said:


> Brooks brothers navy v-neck wool sweater
> J.Press white broadcloth buttondown
> Bills olive M-1 plain-front chinos
> Polo merlot belt
> Bass burgundy loafers
> Wigwam gray socks
> Central Watch olive grosgrain watchband
> Hamilton Khaki watch


Great outfit, and another wigwam fan I see.


----------



## Topsider

It was in the 50's outside today, so I wore corduroy for the first time this year!

Blue OCBD (RL)
British khaki wide-wale corduroys (RL)
Brown calfskin belt (LE)
Olive tie with blue pointer motif (LE)
Dirty bucks (Bass)
Brown socks (I really need to get some argyles)
Levenger automatic watch on brown leather strap


----------



## Patrick06790

Started out today with:
Orvis grey slacks - flat front, cuffed (take that, Trad Pharisees)
LL Bean OCBD, white
Plaid wool tie, Edgar of Scotland
Old Church's beaters
The Mets watchband
Corbin 3-2 tweed, with side darts, I guess you'd call it. Not a dart on the front.

And I began with an Orvis blue herringbone odd vest but after I stuck the Sam Hober wool square in there this other Orvis/Harris vest suggested itself - both for the color and contrast with the otherwise dark stuff, and for the contrast in texture.

I could hang a lot of ties from that beam in my new living room.


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> I could hang a lot of ties from that beam in my new living room.


Congrats on the new digs, Patrick! Love the beam and the wood floors.


----------



## Patrick06790

KentW said:


> Congrats on the new digs, Patrick! Love the beam and the wood floors.


Thanks, but what about the switch in vests? Successful, or should I have stuck with #1?

Suggestion for new poll: How many days or weeks does it take before photos of new place look like those of old place?


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks, but what about the switch in vests? Successful, or should I have stuck with #1?
> 
> Suggestion for new poll: How many days or weeks does it take before photos of new place look like those of old place?


I like the second vest best.


----------



## Topsider

Laxplayer said:


> I like the second vest best.


Agree...#2.


----------



## mcarthur

*today's footwear*



spinlps said:


> Man, that A of C saddle keeps looking better and better. Did you have to size up or down on those?


spinlps-
I wear the same size in my alden cordovans. This shoe is made on the barrie last. You should check with Adam at alden of carmel. Based on my experience he has been always right on the mark. These special order shoes come in only d or e width


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> LE Blazer, cotton hankie
> BB regular cut burg. univ. stripe OCBD
> LE surcingle - khaki with navy stripe
> Bills, M1 flat, cuffed 1.5
> AE Shelton
> not seen - timex with navy/red/navy grosgrain (Andover)


paper clip-
Are you a CPA


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



KentW said:


> It was in the 50's outside today, so I wore corduroy for the first time this year!
> 
> Blue OCBD (RL)
> British khaki wide-wale corduroys (RL)
> Brown calfskin belt (LE)
> Olive tie with blue pointer motif (LE)
> Dirty bucks (Bass)
> Brown socks (I really need to get some argyles)
> Levenger automatic watch on brown leather strap


KentW-
Try Ben Silver for argyles


----------



## Patrick06790

*How to utilize this message board*

Here's an ensemble of mostly Trad/Ivy/TNSIL (which looks suspiciously like "tencel," but I'll leave that to the conspiracy theorists to sort out) components assembled with info or assistance from members here:

Donegal tweed jacket from tripreed through the exchange. Perfect for the football game I'm covering later.
Mercer ocbd. Perfect for removing the tie while I move a load of stuff to my new place; perfect for redonning for work at 2 p.m.
LE sweater vest. Two years ago I would have been reluctant to wear such a thing, fearing that the 19 year-old hardbodied ninnies wouldn't dig me. Guess what? They're not going to dig me anyway, and who gives a damn?
Wool trousers worn at the waist. (See "delayed adolescent fear of not looking like someone an alleged 'hottie' would find attractive," above)
Trousers with a single forward pleat - Manton's suggestion when I complained that double reverse made me look like I was wearing a partially collapsed tent.
Knapp farm boots. AlanC's suggestion. Again, perfect for a day that involves shlepping boxes and football in a muddy field.
Mets tie - BB knit. I didn't wear blue and orange yesterday and they lost. See?

Gotta get my sleeve garters on - showing a little too much. Another forum thang. Is everybody this crazy, or am I cracking up by myself?


----------



## Connemara

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks, but what about the switch in vests? Successful, or should I have stuck with #1?
> 
> Suggestion for new poll: How many days or weeks does it take before photos of new place look like those of old place?


Vest #2 was the better choice. Nicely done!


----------



## Patrick06790

*View from the press box*

As you can tell this is real high-powered sports reporting.

Yrs. truly, Marshall the P.A. Geek (who also runs the local-access cable channel), Crusty Coot the Upstairs Refere (mightily puzzled by the new-fangled electronic scoreboard), Patrick Tiscia from the Torrington (Conn.) _Register-Citizen & Argus War-Whoop and Shopper,_ who because he writes for the daily gets stuck with the actual stats while I get to wander around and ask people stupid questions. He also has an assigned photog and gets mileage; I take my own, with my camera, and get $25 per week for gas, which covers about half of it.
The lady in the back is counting the money for the 50/50 raffle. $76 this week.

Housatonic got creamed 46-0. I am rooting for the kid to get back upstairs with my hot dog sometime in this fiscal year.


----------



## Topsider

Headed to an open-air art show on a cool Fall Sunday morning (in the low 60's out).

White cotton turtleneck
L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater (white/navy)
Old RL Phillip khakis
Shot shell belt
20-year-old L.L. Bean camp mocs
Reindeer socks (keeping the Norwegian theme going)


----------



## AlanC

Brooks GF medium grey 3/2 sack
HSM blue and white mini-tattersall pattern shirt
Gieves & Hawkes woven tie, black field with gold and blue twisted stripes (looks better than it probably sounds)
Brooks Bros. white linen pocket square
Trafalgar grey braces
grey ribbed wool socks
AE Fifth Avenues, dark brown


----------



## Thornhill

Patrick06790 said:


> As you can tell this is real high-powered sports reporting.
> 
> Yrs. truly, Marshall the P.A. Geek (who also runs the local-access cable channel), Crusty Coot the Upstairs Refere (mightily puzzled by the new-fangled electronic scoreboard), Patrick Tiscia from the Torrington (Conn.) _Register-Citizen & Argus War-Whoop and Shopper,_ who because he writes for the daily gets stuck with the actual stats while I get to wander around and ask people stupid questions. He also has an assigned photog and gets mileage; I take my own, with my camera, and get $25 per week for gas, which covers about half of it.
> The lady in the back is counting the money for the 50/50 raffle. $76 this week.
> 
> Housatonic got creamed 46-0. I am rooting for the kid to get back upstairs with my hot dog sometime in this fiscal year.


"Zazz"? I'm not familiar with it. Is it regional?


----------



## Patrick06790

Thornhill said:


> "Zazz"? I'm not familiar with it. Is it regional?


Stop & Shop house brand seltzer.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Moving is horrible*

Moving is a dreadful process. I didn't realize just how much stuff I have.

Luckily the new place is literally a five-minute walk from the office so I'm not just driving senselessly around the countryside.

I am trying to maintain some sort of standards while conceding the necessity of having to hump big boxes of crap from place to place.

Hence - Huntington sack, LL Bean ocbd, Rooster tie, Orvis vest, BB brushed twills, crappy J & Ms with rubber sole. Jacket, vest and tiw can be removed and sweatshirt substituted for box moving etc.

God this stinks. I should be done by the end of the week.

Note: I see when looking at these quick snaps I have forgotten my pocket square (dark red, bring out faint stripe in plaid tie). This should tell you how discombobulated I am. Might as well walk out the door nekkid.


----------



## upr_crust

*Monday blues, ameliorated, as always, with . . .*

. . . attractive attire.

To start the week:

Light grey super 150's two-button pinstripe suit (BB, on sale)

Lavender end-on-end track stripe shirt, white collar and white French cuffs (Pink)

Purple silk jacquard tie, lavender spots (Pink - different year than shirt)

Oval enamelled cufflinks - navy, edged with pink, overlaid with a grid of tiny gold dots (Turnbull & Asser - full price - a moment of weakness)

Black moc-croc Polo belt

Charcoal grey graph-patterned OTC socks (BB)

Black wing-tip tassel Alan McAfee loafers (London, circa 1984 - hand-me-downs from my partner)

White cotton handkerchief, folded into three points (call me wild and flamboyant . . .)

For insulation out-of-doors, Scala grey fedora with black grosgrain band.

Trumper's Skye


----------



## eagle2250

It is decidedly damp and chilly outside...a good day to break out the corduroys. So today we are wearing:

Polo corduroys, in chocolate brown
BB OCBD in pale yellow
Orvis camelhair cardigan, British tan
Gold Toe crew socks, black 
and Weejun pennies, in burgandy calf (corrected grain)


----------



## AlanC

upr_crust said:


> .
> Oval enamelled cufflinks - navy, edged with pink, overlaid with a grid of tiny gold dots (Turnbull & Asser - full price - a moment of weakness)


Must...see...cufflinks...


----------



## spinlps

Nothing too exciting. I didn't realize it at the time, but I'm BB / J Crew today.

J Crew Tattersall BD
J Crew Zip Cardigan
BB Chinos
BB Herringbone Tweed (see Alan C's pic from last week)
J Crew Argyles
BB Pennies


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Moving is a dreadful process. I didn't realize just how much stuff I have.
> 
> Luckily the new place is literally a five-minute walk from the office so I'm not just driving senselessly around the countryside.
> 
> I am trying to maintain some sort of standards while conceding the necessity of having to hump big boxes of crap from place to place.
> 
> Hence - Huntington sack, LL Bean ocbd, Rooster tie, Orvis vest, BB brushed twills, crappy J & Ms with rubber sole. Jacket, vest and tiw can be removed and sweatshirt substituted for box moving etc.
> 
> God this stinks. I should be done by the end of the week.
> 
> Note: I see when looking at these quick snaps I have forgotten my pocket square (dark red, bring out faint stripe in plaid tie). This should tell you how discombobulated I am. Might as well walk out the door nekkid.


Patrick, that's a pretty nice outfit for moving in...in fact it looks great! I suspect we can forgive the oversight involving the pocket square.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> paper clip-
> Are you a CPA


McA,

No, I am an attorney. I went to law school to avoid math!


----------



## paper clip

Patrick - 

Great posts, all. I love the one in the press box. I'm also very impressed with your moving outfit.

Best wishes in the new place. I see your ties are already 'at home'!


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Patrick -
> 
> Great posts, all. I love the one in the press box. I'm also very impressed with your moving outfit.
> 
> Best wishes in the new place. I see your ties are already 'at home'!


Alas, that's the old place. I haven't gotten the important clothes out yet.


----------



## familyman

Went to bed last night with grand plans of 986's and a blazer and woke up to conditions more suitable to hip waders and oilskins. 
Russell boots
Retro chino
shotshell belt
LL Bean OCBD
Pointer brand chore coat (treated with linseed oil/beeswax to sort of waterproof it)
Filson tin hat


----------



## paper clip

Familyman,

Looks good and is weather appropriate. Trad in action!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Patrick06790 said:


>





Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick,

Great outfit, and because you have a photo of Margaret Dumont and Julius Henry on your wall, you win the prize!

Next time you are in the city, we'll have some drinks and I will stand the treats. Zing me a PM sometime.

Best,

RBW


----------



## mcarthur

*white bucks with shorts*



paper clip said:


> McA,
> 
> No, I am an attorney. I went to law school to avoid math!


Paper clip-
You adding machine and client files on the floor suggested CPA.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Paper clip-
> You adding machine and client files on the floor suggested CPA.


Good detective work! The adding machine is my daughter's favorite toy at my office and sees no actual use from me!

"Piles on floor" is a filing system which seems to transcend disciplines!

You, wearing shorts???!?!?!?! I hope those bucks are cordo! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## upr_crust

*Request duly noted . . . .*

You are not alone in wanting to see my cufflinks (the entire collection, never mind today's selection).

I will endeavor to photo the whole megillah soon, and post the results (if for nothing else, so that I remember what I own!)



AlanC said:


> Must...see...cufflinks...


----------



## Patrick06790

Squadron A said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Great outfit, and because you have a photo of Margaret Dumont and Julius Henry on your wall, you win the prize!
> 
> Next time you are in the city, we'll have some drinks and I will stand the treats. Zing me a PM sometime.
> 
> Best,
> 
> RBW


It didn't help the Mets, though. which was part of the equation.

Margaret Dumont, apparently, was always fairly oblivious to the hijinks going on around her, either by nature or design. Julius and the boys weren't always very nice.


----------



## upr_crust

*Julius Henry, a.k.a. Groucho, came by that name . . .*

. . . for a reason.

My partner, who was a broker with E.F. Hutton in their Madison Ave. offices, often saw Julius Henry in his very latter days, and characterized him as a nasty old man (he would visit the office often, to watch the ticker tape, or its electronic equivalent thereof). It is unsurprising that you report, Patrick, that the Marx Brothers, as a clan, were not always the nicest people - humour is often a weapon.



Patrick06790 said:


> It didn't help the Mets, though. which was part of the equation.
> 
> Margaret Dumont, apparently, was always fairly oblivious to the hijinks going on around her, either by nature or design. Julius and the boys weren't always very nice.


----------



## msphotog

Not to hijack this thread, but the recent discussion about Groucho reminds me of a story. When the Marx Bros. were about to release "A Night in Casablanca" they got a nasty letter from Warner Brothers threatening to sue them for using "Casablanca" in the title as they had already released "Casablanca" the now classic movie with Humphrey Bogart. They claimed that Casablanca was copyrighted by Warner.
Supposedly this so infuriated Groucho that he sent a scathing letter in return that stated that "Casablanca" was just a city and the name could not be protected by copyright, and that if they pursued in this legal action, The Marx Brothers would sue Warner for using the word "Brothers" in their name.
The suit was dropped.

And now back to what we are wearing...

Mark S.


----------



## crs

Land's End white OCBD
Brooks Brothers mid-1990s, USA-made, navy wide-wale cords
Brooks Brothers black belt
Bass mid-1980s black Weejuns
No-name* navy wool socks
Central Watch blue and white grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch

*made in New Jersey, purchased at Landau's in Princeton


----------



## Patrick06790

Moving is coming along - slowly. Here I am in my desolate living room.










Found this _objet _at Lou's Relics, Route 44, Salisbury.










Haven't even gotten close to the serious clothes yet - this is stuff that either needs to go to the thrift, into storage for the winter, or thrown into a ceremonial bonfire. Plus CDs, DVDs books, and..._stuff.

_Piles and piles of..._stuff_.


----------



## spinlps

Patrick06790 said:


> Moving is coming along - slowly. Here I am in my desolate living room.
> 
> Found this _objet _at Lou's Relics, Route 44, Salisbury.
> 
> Haven't even gotten close to the serious clothes yet - this is stuff that either needs to go to the thrift, into storage for the winter, or thrown into a ceremonial bonfire. Plus CDs, DVDs books, and..._stuff._
> 
> Piles and piles of..._stuff_.


Great space Patrick. I'd kill for your new commute. As it stands, I've got the long hike (two hours in today's dreck) while the Mrs has the five minute drive. As for pack-move-unpack, I don't envy you in the least.

Looking forward to your future WAYW? posts in all that great natural light.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> Good detective work! The adding machine is my daughter's favorite toy at my office and sees no actual use from me!
> 
> "Piles on floor" is a filing system which seems to transcend disciplines!
> 
> You, wearing shorts???!?!?!?! I hope those bucks are cordo! :icon_smile_big:


Paper clip-
My white bucks are not cordovan (wink for you) My saddle shoes are cordovan


----------



## Patrick06790

*Board of Ed Trads*

And probably quite unaware they are part of the tradition.

The first guy left in a huff after the second guy made fun of his man clogs. Actually he left in a minute and a huff. I could go on like this all day, but it's tough on my suspenders.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Getting down to the nitty*

...and closing in on the gritty. The first couple shipments of shoes are done. Here's today's entry in the "How To Keep Some Sort of Order When All Around is Chaos" contest I am having... with myself.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick,

The new place looks great. Is it an apartment or house? I think you're beginning to rekindle those feeling in me of wanting to move up to the Northeast...by the way, I just saw the pictures of the Donegal and it looks fantastic. I'm glad it worked so well for you.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick, 1) I _love_ that vest, and 2) are you going to take the ties off the door or just move the door?

3) Move to the Northeast?!  Trip, they're all Yankees.


----------



## mpcsb

AlanC said:


> 3) Move to the Northeast?!  Trip, they're all Yankees.


He,he,he....Yeeesssss come on up North Johnny Reb, you are welcome.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> [/I]Piles and piles of..._stuff_.


Do not throw or toss s single thing out. Believe you me, you will miss it all later, even the most useless of objects. Is anyone else feeling sad that we won't be seeing Patrick's cluttered living room anymore? It looked very comfortable.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'd move the door but I can't find my screwdriver.


----------



## spinlps

Patrick06790 said:


> I'd move the door but I can't find my screwdriver.


You shouldn't need a screw driver, just pull the pins from the hinges.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## paper clip

AlanC said:


> 3) Move to the Northeast?!  Trip, they're all Yankees.


YANKEES?!?!?!!?

I know for a fact that Patrick is a Mets fan, and at least 5.5/6 of New England is Red Sox country!

(minus that half of CT from Hartford west - which considers itself part of the "tri-state" area) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## familyman

Buzz Rickson Khakis
LE OCBD
Southwick sack blazer 
Russell boots (still very wet today)


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> 3) Move to the Northeast?!  Trip, they're all Yankees.


Yes, but I plan on winning them all over with my Southern charm, use of the word y'all, and my grandmother's recipe for cheese straws.


----------



## mpcsb

tripreed said:


> Yes, but I plan on winning them all over with my Southern charm, use of the word y'all, and my grandmother's recipe for cheese straws.


Perilously close to surrendering to the kindness of strangers, he asks&#8230;cheese straw recipe?


----------



## tsweetland

*nice poster*

patrick, do i see a bloodsucking freaks poster on your wall?


----------



## Patrick06790

tsweetland said:


> patrick, do i see a bloodsucking freaks poster on your wall?


Yes. I think for the new place I'm going to cheese the exploitation film posters. They tend to alarm ladies, and the ones they excite I don't want around.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> ...and closing in on the gritty. The first couple shipments of shoes are done. Here's today's entry in the "How To Keep Some Sort of Order When All Around is Chaos" contest I am having... with myself.


Patrick-
Since you are packing yourself you need to get cartons, black laundry pen and pad of paper. Fill the carton, number the carton and on your pad list the contains of the carton as well as the number. Good luck


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Patrick, 1) I _love_ that vest, and 2) are you going to take the ties off the door or just move the door?
> 
> 3) Move to the Northeast?!  Trip, they're all Yankees.


Alan-
You be suprised by the number of southern living in the northeast. Wonderful people to live among


----------



## A.Squire

Mcarthur's list

box 1--Alden shells
box 2--Alden shells
box 3--Alden shells
box 4--Alden shells
...
...
box 99--Alden shells
---------------------------------

Mac, you are a genius.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Allen said:


> Mcarthur's list
> 
> box 1--Alden shells
> box 2--Alden shells
> box 3--Alden shells
> box 4--Alden shells
> ...
> ...
> box 99--Alden shells
> ---------------------------------
> 
> Mac, you are a genius.


Allen-
Thank you because it takes one to know another one
When I move the next time I will invite you to help pack my alden cordovan shell shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> Since you are packing yourself you need to get cartons, black laundry pen and pad of paper. Fill the carton, number the carton and on your pad list the contains of the carton as well as the number. Good luck


Mac -

Alas, we are beyond the niceties of neatly-labeled cartons and into the hideous realm of I No Longer Give a Damn, Just Get Me Outta Here Now!

Since Saturday I have been shlepping plastic totes with stuff in them to and from, while somehow managing to function at work. It is 4 a.m. as I type. I still have a story to write for the noonish deadline. Easy. And I'm down to the major clothes, large items of furniture, kitchen stuff, and misc.

Damn that misc. anyway. What is this crap, and why did I squirrel it away? Also who gave this dust permission to get all over everything?

Of course it's raining today. Wonderful.

The last two days I kept up appearances, but the gloves are off now. Beater chinos, boat shoes, old Brooks bd, baseball cap, parka, the hell with everything. No shave. Willie Nelson/Waylon Jennings bus station shower. Hot water's out in the old place again. The howl of the crack addicts subsides as dawn approaches, bringing with it the grim realization it's a gloomy day in the post-industrial northeast and they're out of money. I'm starting to write like Kav. No offense. The final push. Just get it all out and sort it out later.

Catalogs. Thousands of effing catalogs. Thank God the post office won't forward them. Fishing mags. Cassette tapes. What? This is like college moving, only a thousand times worse. Then we just drank beer the whole time, which gave the process a certain air of festivity. This is no fun at all. They're shutting off the cable/internet tomorrow. I see no reason to pay for the full month. Means I will have to listen to the ballgame tomorrow on the radio. I will be on the floor in a sleeping bag - can't move the big stuff until the weekend. Can this process suck enough?










I found Tom Cruise's baby under a stack of Fly Fisherman back issues and JAB sale flyers



















In conclusion - aaaaagh.


----------



## Thornhill

I like the posters for the Cary Grant movies intermingled with some fishing and sports memorbilia. Longtime CG fan (who isn't?), and I've been fly-fishing -- or trying to -- for the past two years. I still haven't gotten to the point where I feel comfortable with fishing references in my home or office. I think I should catch more fish before I do that. After a talk with my father-in-law, I understand that there is always one that gets away, but still . . . .


----------



## Patrick06790

I call it "Post-Modern Undergraduate."


----------



## upr_crust

*Patrick - a novena will be said . . .*

. . . in honour of your move.

(That's in lieu of anyone actually HELPING you with this insurmountable problem.)

Thanks for the photos from the battlefield - my condolences on attempting to move while working - not the optimal manner in which to effect this move, but, (I assume) a condition unable to be changed in your favour.

On the upside, the weather in the Northeast (at least in NYC) is so unseasonably foul that dressing well is something akin to torture - unseasonably warm, and annoyingly humid (results of the near-constant rain from yesterday - maybe you're having yours today?). You'll be in good company, not dressing up today, in any event.

May flights of angels (preferably those with superb organizational skills, strong backs, and a handy dust rag) speed you on your way.


----------



## Patrick06790

My buddy with the huge pickup is helping with the final push Friday morning. All my stories are in and I'm done. Just hanging around waiting for the mail and then it's back to the moving. The weather is quite beastly indeed. I'm going to take a dive into one of the piles and find a pair of shorts. 

Thanks for the novena. I haven't had one of those since the shrinks at rehab #1 gave my psyche the Gang Gong.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

B2 Brooksease navy pin 3BS suit
B2 white pinpoint BD shirt
B2 red silk knit tie
Original WW2 A-11 17jewel watch w/ black and red striped band
AngloAmerican 406 in Crystal
Sperry Blucher-spilt toe, w/ rubber sole! (threat of rain from what I was told)


----------



## A.Squire

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


----------



## Patrick06790

Looking good, T.O. But why are you hiding behind your newspaper? We already know what you look like.


----------



## paper clip

As always, thanks for sharing your sartorial explorations with us, Doc.

I am not sure that that shirt color works (or it could be my monitor) with the rest. Perhaps a white or blue shirt might work better? There seems to be too much going on here...but that's just me - plain ol' paperclip.


----------



## zignatius

Allen,
You ARE the trad olympian.


----------



## mcarthur

*what do I really need*



Allen said:


> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=
> 
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=


Allen-
I like your outfit especially the bow tie the saddle shoes and the trousers. I hope your paid attention to your wall street journal and I hope you noticed your new automobile page D-5 or D-7


----------



## upr_crust

*Posting today - pictures to follow . . . .*

As I am being treated to dinner this evening by a couple of former work colleagues in honour of another milestone in my impending decrepitude, I brought my camera (film camera, Luddite that I am), which should provide at least a photo or two of my attire for the day, as described below:

Light grey super-150's two-button suit (BB, on sale)

White French-cuffed and tab-collared shirt (The Shirt Store, sometime late in the last millenium)

Purple large-scale graph check silk jacquard tie (BB)

Sterling double-faced turned-rod cufflinks, with ends of cabochon sapphires (Deakin and Francis, Birmingham, UK manufactured them - bought at a trunk show for D&F in NYC)

Navy silk jacquard Golden Fleece emblem braces (BB - a gift)

J&M Grey OTC socks (Syms)

J&M dark brown moc-toe Italian-made bluchers (wearing brown and light grey together is a new sensation for me - don't know if I do not prefer black shoes with this suit, but, hey, life is an adventure).

White cotton handkerchief, folded into three points in jacket breast pocket.

Medium grey Scala fedora with black grosgrain band

and

with a nod towards Holdfast's post

Floris Elite

Pictures will be posted when developed (consider the delay as affording the pleasure of anticipation . . .)


----------



## tripreed

upr_crust said:


> As I am being treated to dinner this evening by a couple of former work colleagues in honour of another milestone in my impending decrepitude, I brought my camera (film camera, Luddite that I am), which should provide at least a photo or two of my attire for the day, as described below:
> 
> Light grey super-150's two-button suit (BB, on sale)
> 
> White French-cuffed and tab-collared shirt (The Shirt Store, sometime late in the last millenium)
> 
> Purple large-scale graph check silk jacquard tie (BB)
> 
> Sterling double-faced turned-rod cufflinks, with ends of cabochon sapphires (Deakin and Francis, Birmingham, UK manufactured them - bought at a trunk show for D&F in NYC)
> 
> Navy silk jacquard Golden Fleece emblem braces (BB - a gift)
> 
> J&M Grey OTC socks (Syms)
> 
> J&M dark brown moc-toe Italian-made bluchers (wearing brown and light grey together is a new sensation for me - don't know if I do not prefer black shoes with this suit, but, hey, life is an adventure).
> 
> White cotton handkerchief, folded into three points in jacket breast pocket.
> 
> Medium grey Scala fedora with black grosgrain band
> 
> and
> 
> with a nod towards Holdfast's post
> 
> Floris Elite
> 
> Pictures will be posted when developed (consider the delay as affording the pleasure of anticipation . . .)


Uprcrust,

You have been quite the consistent poster here on the Trad What Are You Wearing thread for the past few months. For a while I wondered if you might be better inclined to post on the similar thread on the Fashion Forum since your clothing doesn't usually sound very Trad, as usually defined on this board. However, after reading your post today, I realized what you do bring to the table. Given the number of Brooks Brothers suits, ties, and other acrruements, I think that you do a great job of representing the modern Brooks Brothers and their modern customer. Sort of the dandified American Boardroom look. While this might not be the look that most of us on the Trad forum look to replicate, it still has solid American roots. Aside from that, you sound like the best turned out IT person I've ever heard of. In other words, thanks for the posts and keep up the good work.


----------



## upr_crust

*Thank you, tripreed . . .*

Thank you, tripreed, for your kind comments. I do realize that some of my attire does not fall strictly within Trad boundaries, but the general aesthetic of my attire is Anglo-American, as opposed to the very Euro-centricity of the posters to the Fashion Forum's "What I am wearing" thread, and my solidly Yankee (sorry, but the gene pool is very WASP New England) instincts for thrift, I would be very much at odds with the Kiton/Isaia/Brioni crowd (when Brioni suits are $2000 at Century 21, at deep discount, you know that thrift is not a concept for this look).

I am glad that I am not entirely yammering solely for my own entertainment, and I hope to have some pictures to illustrate, at leas for today, what my words more poorly describe on a more regular basis. (The hints that I should get a digital camera are getting stronger, and are coming from more quarters . . . )


----------



## tsweetland

speaking of "thrift", where exactly does one find good quality, less expensive trad clothing, other than bb outlets?


----------



## AlanC

upr_crust, my usual attire isn't strictly Trad, either, but folks seem to tolerate (most of) it okay around here. Of course, they have to to some decree since I'm a mod. :biggrin2:

Very definitely a digital camera is in order for pictures of your cufflinks if nothing else!


----------



## paper clip

upr, 

I , too enjoy your posts and appreciate reading them. I think a digital camera (esp. since you are in IT????) will really assist us in appreciating your look. I am glad you are here.

Best wishes,


----------



## Patrick06790

*Now that I have changed addresses...*

...and have gone from dowdy Torrington to old money Lakeville, certain things are starting to occur to me.

I have come to the reluctant conclusion that because of my sloped shoulders, slight scoliosis and general chunkiness I am just going to have to go bespoke.

The only way I can think of to pay for this is to write the damn novel everybody's been bugging me about for years, sell it, and do my damnedest to become one of those dreadful nerts on morning television shows yakking away brainlessly about their rotten books.

In the meantime, moving togs:

LL Bean ocbd
ancient befouled Mets cap
JCP retros
socks that are very similar to the cream-colored Wigwams but aren't
boat shoes
three-day beard
indigestion from sub-par deli sandwich, eaten too fast and washed down with bad coffee
irritated expression (hangover from editorial meeting, a truly wretched weekly exercise in futility)


----------



## Patrick06790

During this moving experience I have gained renewed appreciation for the humble ocbd. Worn tieless, the collar does not flap around. 

Hastily removed for a quick shower and towel-off, it goes back on, the sturdy cloth keeping mum about the last four hours of box-shlepping, accepts a tie and jacket, and presto - instant reporter.

Try that with your fancy English shirtings, Lord Cornwallis. Hah!


----------



## Laxplayer

red shetland sweater
white BB ocbd
khakis
BB penny loafers
navy socks
navy/red watchband
*GO CARDS!*


----------



## jeph

I took the day off, so nothing formal today:

Blue/White slim fit BB OCBD
Purple Heather Barbour Shetland Sweater
Bills Khakis M2's in British Khaki
Navy socks
Old American made Sebago Docksides boat shoes


----------



## Cowtown

Happy it is finally cool enough to break out the cords.

PS suede semi-brogue oxfords.
Grey argyle socks
BB brown cords.
PS belt
BB blue university stripe OCBD
JAB Navy Blazer


----------



## upr_crust

*I may be more trad today, but certainly less . . .*

. . . well attired.

In the intervening evening, the weather in NYC has gone from mild and humid to monsoon, with eventual cooling, so my finery from yesterday has been replaced with a BB polo shirt (lavender), a pair of olive khakis (JAB), tobacco brown socks (Polo) and a pair of AE nubuck saddle shoes of indeterminate (though great) age, showing a long and sorry history of exposure to the wetter elements. A seesucker BB jacket and a no-name baseball cap complete the ensemble, which, I hope, will never see the light of day as a photo posting on this set of fora.

Meanwhile, this Luddite did drop off the roll of film from yesterday, so that my much more interesting and attractive attire might be viewed by those of whom my taste in such matters is of some interest. Posting of said photos will occur as soon as is possible.

Thanks, BTW, to all who have expressed their appreciation of my postings. It is good to know that I am not blathering entirely for my own pleasure :icon_smile: .

I hope that Patrick is not experiencing the same wet weather in NW CT as is NYC - that would make the move of his large furniture that much more of a pain in the (body part of choice).


----------



## paper clip

NOW, you're talking, upr!

but seersucker, this late? Oh my! Have a good day off! :icon_smile_wink:

I'm sporting one of those LE mini-tartan shirts from last year as discussed on one of yesterday's threads,
Bills M2
Gap sturdy belt
Bean field boots (I finally got around to mink oiling them for the season this week)


----------



## Patrick06790

upr_crust said:


> . . . well attired.
> I hope that Patrick is not experiencing the same wet weather in NW CT as is NYC - that would make the move of his large furniture that much more of a pain in the (body part of choice).


Had to cancel the large furniture portion of my day. Small boxes it is. However, I am disassembling the computer and whatnot, so who knows when my idiotic remarks will grace this forum again.

Selah,

P


----------



## upr_crust

*I'm actually at the office . . . .*

. . . my office is "business casual", in which I indulge only when it's too hot or too wet to dress like a gentleman.

As for seersucker, I've only the one short casual jacket to wear for days this inclement and this warm (at least currently). Whatever did people do when there was no Labor Day to determine when not to wear white/seersucker/etc.?

With weather like this AM's - "fashion" has gone right out the window.



paper clip said:


> NOW, you're talking, upr!
> 
> but seersucker, this late? Oh my! Have a good day off! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I'm sporting one of those LE mini-tartan shirts from last year as discussed on one of yesterday's threads,
> Bills M2
> Gap sturdy belt
> Bean field boots (I finally got around to mink oiling them for the season this week)


----------



## AlanC

RL button down Yarmouth shirt
Pringle navy wool sweater
BR plain front moleskins
Trafalgar red wool surcingle belt
BR navy/blue argyle socks
Florsheim Kenmoor longwings


----------



## tripreed

Lookin good, Alan.


----------



## crs

Land's End blue-white university stripe OCBD
Orvis stone* shotshell twills
J.Press tan-navy surcingle belt
Wigwam gray wool socks
Land's End dirty bucks
Central Watch blue-white grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch

Yes, I know it's not an autumn color.


----------



## tew

*working on it*

Here's what I wore to campus today. I woke up this morning with a chill in my bones, so I bundled up a bit.

some random Kuppenheimer harris tweed jacket from ebay
land's end university stripe ocbd
land's end lambswool crew-neck sweater
levi's 505
black chucks (not pictured)
https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo26qj2.jpg
https://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo32cf2.jpg

I'm having some trouble with the rear vent on this coat. I might attack it with some steam later.
https://img205.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo31ef4.jpg


----------



## familyman

Great look Tew.


----------



## Patrick06790

First pix from new digs. A sign of normalcy.

Actually went out with people this evening.

There is something peculiar happening with this first one. I am not that squat, nor is the passage behind me that size.

Harris tweed sack from eBay
BB blue shirt - point collar
JAB flannels scored from AA trad thrift
BB tie (eBay)
AE Concords (eBay)
And having a little fun with some new straps from Central


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> ...and have gone from dowdy Torrington to old money Lakeville, certain things are starting to occur to me.
> 
> I have come to the reluctant conclusion that because of my sloped shoulders, slight scoliosis and general chunkiness I am just going to have to go bespoke.
> 
> The only way I can think of to pay for this is to write the damn novel everybody's been bugging me about for years, sell it, and do my damnedest to become one of those dreadful nerts on morning television shows yakking away brainlessly about their rotten books.
> 
> In the meantime, moving togs:
> 
> LL Bean ocbd
> ancient befouled Mets cap
> JCP retros
> socks that are very similar to the cream-colored Wigwams but aren't
> boat shoes
> three-day beard
> indigestion from sub-par deli sandwich, eaten too fast and washed down with bad coffee
> irritated expression (hangover from editorial meeting, a truly wretched weekly exercise in futility)


Patrick-
I am pleased that you are now out of harms way


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> NOW, you're talking, upr!
> 
> but seersucker, this late? Oh my! Have a good day off! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I'm sporting one of those LE mini-tartan shirts from last year as discussed on one of yesterday's threads,
> Bills M2
> Gap sturdy belt
> Bean field boots (I finally got around to mink oiling them for the season this week)


Paper Clip-
Do you meet clients in that attire?


----------



## tripreed

Tew,

Great look, I especially like the sweater.


----------



## Connemara

Hmm, is it Trad?

Mom, Dad, and bratty siblings arrived at the university tonight for "Family & Friends Weekend". They took me out to the local Irish pub, which has out-of-this-world shepherd's pie. In addition to what I was wearing earlier;

Pringle (Ballantyne) cashmere v-neck, light camel
T&A blue stripe shirt, 3-button cuff
Express dark blue jeans
Chippewa welted rainboots to combat the torrential downpour.

I put on this St. Jacques tweed sportcoat. Fully lined, two-button, dual vents. A tad tight on me, but I think I can get away with it due to my status as a "Yoot" (to quote the venerable Patrick). The pocket square is a yellow & blue paisley.



Closeup of jacket/sweater:


----------



## AlanC

I like it, and may steal it (well, all for the jeans) sometime (have a Paul Stuart tweed and a Land's End cashmere sweater that would work well).

Apparently it was also Pringle sweater day as I broke mine out for the first time today (high in the 50s here today).


----------



## Connemara

AlanC said:


> I like it, and may steal it (well, all for the jeans) sometime (have a Paul Stuart tweed and a Land's End cashmere sweater that would work well).
> 
> Apparently it was also Pringle sweater day as I broke mine out for the first time today (high in the 50s here today).


Thanks Allen. I thought about some grey flannels, but they need to be hemmed. I didn't feel like changing out of the jeans...as a college student, I have to retain some modicum of laziness


----------



## upr_crust

*From the "better late than never" school of thought . . .*

. . . bits of my attire from Thursday, in pictures.

Starting with the bottom, and working my way up - shoes from J&M

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=0223a2yt4.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*Next, a detail for Alan C. . . . .*

. . . my cufflinks - sterling, with sapphire cabochons (UK-made, bought here in NYC - a trunk show of sorts).

https://img86.imageshack.us/my.php?image=00619a2kx4.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Lovely! Keep posting 'em.


----------



## upr_crust

*And finally, a view or two of the finished product . . .*

. . . though not under optimal conditions - the photo was taken after a lengthy meal (replete with wine), and after a long day at the office, and with poor lighting (the greys of suit and hat are lighter in real life, and the tie is more vivid purple).

https://img182.imageshack.us/my.php?image=01213asu1.jpg


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Paper Clip-
> Do you meet clients in that attire?


No, McA; it was a casual Friday with wind and rain in forecast and no clients. My practice is mostly transactional with lenders, so between faxes and e-mail, I do not often see my clients.

I enjoy dressing up, so when I do see my clients, I am pleased for the 'excuse' to get out my nicer things.

Enjoy your weekend,


----------



## paper clip

Connemara said:


> Hmm, is it Trad?
> 
> Mom, Dad, and bratty siblings arrived at the university tonight for "Family & Friends Weekend". They took me out to the local Irish pub, which has out-of-this-world shepherd's pie. In addition to what I was wearing earlier;
> 
> Pringle (Ballantyne) cashmere v-neck, light camel
> T&A blue stripe shirt, 3-button cuff
> Express dark blue jeans
> Chippewa welted rainboots to combat the torrential downpour.


Connemara,

Beautiful combination, esp. for the pub. I love a good shepherd's pie, esp. with a pint at Kitty O'Shea's (I know it's not as good here in the states, but I've not been to Ireland yet, so it'll have to do!)


----------



## paper clip

upr,

Nicely done. I am jealous that you carry off that hat so well. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> No, McA; it was a casual Friday with wind and rain in forecast and no clients. My practice is mostly transactional with lenders, so between faxes and e-mail, I do not often see my clients.
> 
> I enjoy dressing up, so when I do see my clients, I am pleased for the 'excuse' to get out my nicer things.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend,


Paper clip-
Thank you. Have fun with your children this weekend in preparation for October 31


----------



## AlanC

*Yeah, not really Trad again...*

Paul Stuart charcoal chalk stripe flannel
Zegna Napoli Couture xxx blue link cuff shirt (single cuff, not French)
Nick Hilton red and silver woven glen plaid tie
vintage snap cufflinks with MOP button design
Faconnable blue striped braces
Brooks Bros white linen pocket square
Pantherella charcoal socks
Nettleton Bedfords, vintage


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart charcoal chalk stripe flannel
> Zegna Napoli Couture xxx blue link cuff shirt (single cuff, not French)
> Nick Hilton red and silver woven glen plaid tie
> vintage snap cufflinks with MOP button design
> Faconnable blue striped braces
> Brooks Bros white linen pocket square
> Pantherella charcoal socks
> Nettleton Bedfords, vintage


AlanC-
Good looking outfit. Would you wear black shoes with this suit?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Good looking outfit. Would you wear black shoes with this suit?


Thanks!

As for black shoes, sure, black shoes would look great, but these are a little more fun, plus they were 'new' (ie, new to me), and I hadn't worn them yet. And they are a joy to wear, too. Worth every bit of the $14 I paid for them.


----------



## Untilted

*My First post on this thread*

First of all, props to tew for wearing tweed jacket on a college campus!

Paper clips, I like that LE mini tartan shirt very much! I may get one from them. Meanwhile, I'm bidding on a bean tartan flannel shirt on ebay and getting a new buchanan tartan shirt from Bean's website.

Orvis tattersall 85% cotton and 15% wool shirt with a FLAP chest pocket! the shirt is quite blousy. got it on ebay for 15 bucks.
J.Crew Olive Chinos, "gift" from a fraternity brother.
flip flops purchased from Eljo's when I used to be "preppy" (im just staying in my dorm room doing work today, hehe)

https://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01119iv2.jpg

https://img124.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01122gg8.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*First from new place*

My goal is to post these things with an uncluttered - well, tidy - _organized _background by Thanksgiving.

Brooks sack blazer
LE plaidly shirt
thrifted Rooster square end knit tie
wet-fly tie bar
LL Bean twills - flat front
Suede boots from Orvis via STP
suede belt from Andy
pocket square Drake via/STP

Trying to be tradly and countrified _and _atumnal.

Edit: Bottom photo, Judy the copy editor, who is sort of a female Trad, grabs my camera when she approves of an ensemble. I wasn't talking to anybody but she said "Give me an 'All the President's Men' look."

So I did.


----------



## DownSouth

*Black Shoes*



mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Good looking outfit. Would you wear black shoes with this suit?


My recommendation would be black shoes and an extra 1/2" or so in the length of your trousers.


----------



## paper clip

Good look, Patrick. Your combination skills are outstanding. I like the chukkas, too.

Today:

LE Blue blazer,
LE blue pinpoint OCBD
LE cotton/cashmere kelly green v-neck sweater
white linen hankie
(unseen) green leatherman surcingle belt
Bills M1 
AE Shelton


----------



## upr_crust

*Thanks for the compliments, and today's attire . . .*

Thanks to paperclip and AlanC for the kind comments on my attire from Thursday.

It's another week, and a fair one, weatherwise, in NYC, such that I've broken out another suit from its plastic-wrap prison to start things off.

Brown check 3-button side-vented suit (BB)

Light blue shirt with large-scale white graph pattern outlined in navy (Tyrwhitt, on sale, via Internet - I've never bought a shirt from them at full price, and never from one of their stores)

Yellow silk repp tie with light blue stripe (BB)

Yellow oval enamel sterling silver cufflinks, edged in blue, over silver engraved in a "spider web" pattern (Penhaligon's, at 50% off)

Cordovan-coloured belt (J&M)

Brown patterned OTC socks

Cordovan-coloured faux BB loafers

Pale yellow silk pocket square

For insulation, a loden green snap-brim fedora, and a blue-green silk jacquard scarf (not quite enough insulation for much outdoor exposure, but sufficient for office to subway to home, and vice versa)

Penhaligon's Racquets



paper clip said:


> upr,
> 
> Nicely done. I am jealous that you carry off that hat so well. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## tripreed

DownSouth said:


> My recommendation would be black shoes and an extra 1/2" or so in the length of your trousers.


Could this be the first time on the Trad forum that a pair of pants were deemed _too_ short??


----------



## Haystack

Jacket from Arnold Brant.
Tan shirt from Bachrach. A suprisingly nice shirt made of 2 ply 100's cotton.
Cotton pants from LE.
Facconable brown bluchers made by AE (I think).


----------



## AlanC

Haystack, those shoes are fantastic.


----------



## Haystack

Thanks Alan. Purchased them at Nordstrom Rack for $60. Were originally much more brown but I then applied some black polish.


----------



## Untilted

All these outfits are elegant.


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> All these outfits are elegant.


But casual, and yet could be worn with a tie no problem. Very versatile. Nicely done.


----------



## Patrick06790

Not trad at all, really, except to the extent that we associate the trad ethos with thrift:

- Cricketeer suit, flat front (no cuffs, must remedy this), darts (eBay)
- LE check shirt w/ FC and a spread collar, one of three such collared shirts I own. It necessitated the tying of a half-windsor knot, a truly wretched business. I wound up using a BB outlet tie as it was flimsy enough that I didn't wind up with a knot the size of Oklahoma. Or, since this is the Trad forum, Boston Common. Square from JAB, $7.50 I think.
- CT links, sorry, AlanC, toggle back. From an early point in my education.
- Whimsical at the bottom with AE Strands (eBay) in tan pebble grain and a pair of dark grey/black/red argyle socks.


----------



## Haystack

Looking good Patrick - love the shirt.

LE half canvas sport coat
Target shirt
HSM 'amoeba' tie
Kuhlman 'amoeba' pants


----------



## upr_crust

*It finally got cold enough to wear an overcoat today . . .*

. . . in fact, it was cold enough yesterday - I merely didn't have the common sense to do so.

In honour of the impending fall/winter weather:

Black and white two-button nailhead pattern suit (BB)

H&K multi-stripe shirt (white background - French blue track stripes alternating with grey and red thin stripes - not one of my favourites, but for the price (hand-me-down from my partner) worth it)

Crimson silk tie (BB)

Oval enamelled cufflinks - crimson center edged in navy (BB)

Black moc-croc Polo belt (Syms - I am nothing if not shamelessly eclectic)

Black patterned OTC socks (Polo or Calvin Klein - Syms or Century 21)

Black Fratelli Peluso moc-toe buckled loafers (Barney's, on sale, in a moment of weakness)

Light brown D/B cashmere overcoat (Bill Blass - from Syms, at severe discount)

Tan fedora (Century 21 - so cheap, I took the chance on a hat so light as to potentially show every possible stain)

Cashmere scarf - Tartan pattern is Muted Hunting Cameron (muted greens, with a thin line of pink - a souvenir of London circa 1984, when the dollar was strong).


----------



## familyman

Southwick sack blazer
LE OCBD
LL Bean Belt
Retro Chino
Alden 986
And in honor of our recent discussions, off white socks.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. white OCBD
Brooks Bros. red cable Saxxon wool sweater (super soft, its first outing)
Scott Barber heavy brown cotton trousers, plain front
Trafalgar red wool surcingle belt
brown birdseye socks
AE Bradleys, chili


----------



## Doctor Damage

"Buy! Sell! Buy! Sell!"



Familyman crossing the Delaware...


----------



## Untilted

Doctor Damage said:


> "Buy! Sell! Buy! Sell!"
> 
> Familyman crossing the Delaware...


LMAO.


----------



## Pgolden

*Patrick's Find*

Patrick found this tie for me thrifting, and he sent it during his move, an extraordinary kindness. I'm wearing it with a JAB suit; tattersall LE spread with FC, my Bass suedes (which match the LE belt you can't see), and my trusty raincoat and blue wool cap. I'm on my way out to a school-board meeting, though that's not the reason for the red eyes. I like wearing suede shoes with suits, and I like the story of how it became popular. It seems the Duke of Windsor was out on Long Island one summer in the 1920s, and he put a pair on with a blue chalkstripe. His picture appeared in a number of papers, and society writers were so appalled by the suede that they referred to his shoes as "brothel creepers." Wouldn't you know that shortly American men near and far were also sporting the suede shoes. Kind of makes me wonder if they liked the style or wanted to do a little of their own creeping.
Thanks again for the tie, Patrick.


----------



## Laxplayer

Pgolden,

Looks good. I like the suede shoes with your suit.


----------



## Tuck

Pgolden,

Looking very distinguished, love the hat!


----------



## Patrick06790

Outstanding. I never got anywhere with that tie, but I knew, deep down, it had to be good for somebody.

Come to think of it, you almost lost it to the author of the "House On Haunted Hill" remake. I had to demand its return after I loaned it to him for a funeral.


----------



## Cowtown

Haystack - I like the LE coat. Are you happy with the quality?


----------



## paper clip

P,

Great ensemble!


----------



## Haystack

LE sport coats/suit jackets can be hit or miss. I purchased a lambs wool herringbone one that was crap and returned it. I purchased a 'year rounder' suit jacket and returned it.

The brown glenplaid jacket is half canvas. I purchased it from their Overstocks section for $99, its full retail price was about $325. The fabric is by Robert Noble and I really like the jacket.

This silk/wool/linen jacket is also very nice for the money.
https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc001957fe.jpg

I only purchase their tailored fit jackets as their regular fit ones tend to be huge.


----------



## Pgolden

*Bad Luck?*

Patrick, careful with the funeral talk. I have moments where I'm as superstitious as a Medieval peasant.



Patrick06790 said:


> Outstanding. I never got anywhere with that tie, but I knew, deep down, it had to be good for somebody.
> 
> Come to think of it, you almost lost it to the author of the "House On Haunted Hill" remake. I had to demand its return after I loaned it to him for a funeral.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Patrick, careful with the funeral talk. I have moments where I'm as superstitious as a Medieval peasant.


If you knew the screenwriter, you'd be more worried (!)


----------



## tripreed

Pgolden,

That look is great, I love it.


----------



## Haystack

Pgolden's look inspired me. I thought it was one of the best I've seen at AAAC. Something about the character in the face, the suit, the posture, FANTASTIC.

I was going to wear this suit today with black shoes but decided to go with my suede shoes instead. Thanks Pgolden.

Tie is askew from moving some boxes before the picture. Shirt has some lavender stripes in it that look white in the picture.

Suit is a Joseph by JAB. Their web site describes it as having "updated lines, narrower lapels, higher button stance, side vents, pick-stitched, higher armholes..." I rather like the suit as it is just a tweek of a classic business suit. It works for me with the side vents, flat front pants, and slightly slimmer profile.

I'd like to get a BB Fitz model when/if it comes down in price to about $250. I hope they don't sell well.

https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00671sm6.jpg


----------



## upr_crust

*The theme for today is "many things old, one thing new . . "*

. . . nothing borrowed, but many things blue.

Navy 6-button/2 to button D/B rope stripe suit, side-vented, with trousers without belt loops - side tabs and brace buttons only (Saint Laurie, circa 1993)

White shirt with light blue stripes, spread collar and French cuffs (Thomas Pink, Heathrow Terminal Four, last November - this is its first outing)

Scarlet silk foulard tie, scatter pattern of small diamond shapes in blue and buff (a small Greenwich Village menswear shop circa 1980's, long since defunct).

Royal blue silk jacquard braces, with large-scale pattern of crescent moons and stars (New & Lingwood, late 1990's)

Sterling silver cufflinks - oval, a copy of a 6th century Byzantine wedding ring design (the Met Museum)

Navy patterned OTC socks

Black wing-tip bal New & Lingwood shoes

For outerwear, navy D/B wool overcoat (one of RL's cheap lines)

Navy velour fedora

Oversized scarlet cashmere scarf (Barney's warehouse sale last year - at $24, a true bargain)

Floris Elite


----------



## Pgolden

Haystack said:


> Pgolden's look inspired me. I thought it was one of the best I've seen at AAAC. Something about the character in the face, the suit, the posture, FANTASTIC.
> 
> I was going to wear this suit today with black shoes but decided to go with my suede shoes instead. Thanks Pgolden.
> 
> Tie is askew from moving some boxes before the picture. Shirt has some lavender stripes in it that look white in the picture.
> 
> Suit is a Joseph by JAB. Their web site describes it as having "updated lines, narrower lapels, higher button stance, side vents, pick-stitched, higher armholes..." I rather like the suit as it is just a tweek of a classic business suit. It works for me with the side vents, flat front pants, and slightly slimmer profile.
> 
> I'd like to get a BB Fitz model when/if it comes down in price to about $250. I hope they don't sell well.
> 
> https://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00671sm6.jpg


 Glad you like the look, and those shoes look great with your suit. As for the tie being askew: Truth is, that's a style all it's own, and there is a kind of casual elegance to it that some well-dressed gents cultivate. How much of the tie blade should be revealed, I'm not sure--one, I guess, has to experiment--but on occasion it adds to the elegance.


----------



## Patrick06790

That Joseph suit looks good. I'd like to see a side and rear view, with the vents showing.

BB camelhair jacket (eBay)
LE non-iron shirt. There. I said it.
Thrift tie.
Purple square that would not stay put. I finally just folded it up and jammed it in.
LE Year-rounders (a recent topic). Pleated, long rise. Not shown - yellow/red stripe braces, Thurston/STP).
Tyrwhitt boots.
I've been up since 3 a.m. writing about toilets. I need a haircut, and to lose about ten pounds (five of that from under my chin). My head hurts. It's going to rain.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick post checklist:

Let's see...

1. great looking outfit, yep.
2. humorous text, yep.
3. great thrift/inexpensive purchases, yep.

Ding! We have a winner.


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> That Joseph suit looks good. I'd like to see a side and rear view, with the vents showing.
> 
> BB camelhair jacket (eBay)
> LE non-iron shirt. There. I said it.
> Thrift tie.
> Purple square that would not stay put. I finally just folded it up and jammed it in.
> LE Year-rounders (a recent topic). Pleated, long rise. Not shown - yellow/red stripe braces, Thurston/STP).
> Tyrwhitt boots.
> I've been up since 3 a.m. writing about toilets. I need a haircut, and to lose about ten pounds (five of that from under my chin). My head hurts. It's going to rain.


I like all the colors, and I hope your head feels better and that you have a raincoat in the car.


----------



## jml90

Patty you always look so depressed.
Turn that frown upside down!


----------



## Laxplayer

Great outfit Patrick. I really like the purple square. btw, how do you like the LE non iron shirt? I have considered buying one, but I am just so used to the regular ones.


----------



## paper clip

jml90 said:


> Patty you always look so depressed.
> Turn that frown upside down!


I like him curmudgeonly, dare I say fogey-ey? It's part of his charm!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Pgolden

Laxplayer said:


> Great outfit Patrick. I really like the purple square. btw, how do you like the LE non iron shirt? I have considered buying one, but I am just so used to the regular ones.


I know there is a fair amount of disdain for non-iron on this forum, but the shirt I had on last night, a LE tattersall with FC and spread collar, was non-iron and it's one of my favorites. I have BB in both regular and non-iron, and and I have a number of JosBanks in non-iron. The Wall Street Journal did a story on non-irons, and they determined that the Banks was the nicest. I don't have an opinion, but I don't find the material as uncomfortable as many do here.


----------



## Patrick06790

jml90 said:


> Patty you always look so depressed.
> Turn that frown upside down!


I got your upside-down frown right here, pally.










I'm so tired I can't sleep, so I did errands in full trad casual mode. When somebody says "Oh, it's casual, don't dress up" this is what I think of. Most of my friends around here consider this "formal."

Eljo/Corbin tweed (eBay).
LL Bean shirt that once belonged to someone I'd like to think was named Cletus Elmer Manglehoffer, but probably wasn't.
LE sweater vest - one of the most useful items I own. Hooray overstocks!
BB brushed twills from outlet.
Wool socks because my feet are cold.
Sebagos I eBayed and just got today. 
Pocket square from Sam Hoberberrywood.

The living room is slowly coming together. Slowly.


----------



## paper clip

I love the monogram. You da man!


----------



## familyman

I'm going to continue to believe that Patrick dresses so much better than me because of the options that the cooler weather provide him. The truth is not exactly in line with that thought but I do wish I had reason to layer a tweed over a sweater vest. 
Looking great Patrick.

For me today: Corduoroy flat cap, Brooks, Bills, Russels and the rain.


----------



## Patrick06790

If I lived in the tropics I'd wear a bespoke grass skirt and carry a Gucci spear.

Cold weather does provide a lot of options. The problem is the hothouse flowers that control the heating in buildings. Somewhere along the line people got the ridiculous idea that the human being is supposed to be lightly poached throughout the day at about 74 degrees F. I suspect it's just another feature of post-modern American life that has turned us from a proud and creative people into a mob of drooling jabbering brainless proto-simians, and furthermore I see the hand of the Lizard People behind it all, and what the hell.

I like your look, familyman. Anybody would be proud to have you lurking in their bushes.


----------



## Patrick06790

PGolden asks: Why were you writing about toilets?

It's from a story about the Community House in Kent, Conn. It's a nice building but it has some problems. One of them is the unisex toilet off the main lobby. The management considers it inadequate. I went to find out for myself:

(excerpt)

_The projects include rehabbing a much-maligned bathroom off the lobby._
_At first glance it appears to be an unremarkable example of a basic sanitary facility, but there is no denying it is not an especially cheerful place. The light is dim, helping to conceal the grime. And it has two major drawbacks: it is possessed but of a single toilet, which squats alone, in mute majesty, between two brushed metal bars for the assistance of the handicapped; and it is unisex, which inevitably leads to the "up or down" question familiar to any family, and the possibilities for conflict and strife therein._
_It is easy to see how such a facility might be overwhelmed on a crowded theater night._
_There are two larger, multi-person bathrooms in the basement level, but getting to them requires either navigating a narrow set of stairs and detouring through the kitchen, or walking around back - neither option being attractive to anybody who might appreciate a bit of assistance._


----------



## paper clip

You are correct there, Family, it is much easier to live where there are 4 seasons to express all the wonder of Trad! You are challenged in TX, but you seem to do pretty well given the weather.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> Anybody would be proud to have you lurking in their bushes.


pure greatness. something also struck me about FM's photo and that hit it on the head! :icon_smile:


----------



## Pgolden

That's funny stuff, Patrick. Terrific.


----------



## Untilted

Familyman, you look good. I like the cap. I think there is too much break in your bill's, or you are not wearing them at waist.


----------



## Untilted

Today for me:

3 button Corduroy Jacket
Bill's M2
Press OCBD
Argyle and Sutherland tie, BB Makers
UVa belt
black/grey argyle socks
and my new SCARF!

https://img304.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01128ry5.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

First he starts tucking in his shirt and then whammo!


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers camel hair glen plaid coat
Brooks Brothers ecru ocbd
Land's End cashmere v-neck
vintage paisley bow tie (unmarked other than "The Original AdjustoTie")
Brooks Brothers linen pocket squre
HSM brown cords, full waistband, lined to the knee, made in Italy (very nice)
Brooks Brothers brown belt
JCrew brown check socks
Florsheim Kenmoor longwings in brown cashmere calf

Atlas belting leather briefcase


----------



## tripreed

familyman said:


> I'm going to continue to believe that Patrick dresses so much better than me because of the options that the cooler weather provide him. The truth is not exactly in line with that thought but I do wish I had reason to layer a tweed over a sweater vest.
> Looking great Patrick.
> 
> For me today: Corduoroy flat cap, Brooks, Bills, Russels and the rain.


Are you on the island of Lilliput or are you just 9 feet tall and never bothered to tell us? If it's the latter, I have to believe it must be incredibly difficult to find trad clothes for a man of such great stature.


----------



## paper clip

Tilt - great outfit. very dapper.

Alan - awesome as usual. Nice coat.


----------



## Brownshoe

Everyone looks great. Hope I don't ugly things up too badly.










Press charcoal herringbone suit (Steed called it "Cheeveresque")
BB shirt
Polo tie
AE Park Aves in Merlot (out of frame)

This is my most "serious" look--had a big hairy meeting today.

I'm holding David Thomson's "Biographical Dictionary of Film," the best book of its kind I have found.


----------



## Thornhill

You don't ugly things up a bit. Great suit!


----------



## Haystack

Great suit Brownshoe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick: Love those new penny loafers, looks like the original Cayman. Yours look better than they do in the store!

Familyman: Too warm? Come up here, matey, it was 30 this morning on wakey up. Brrrr!


----------



## zignatius

excellent posts. 

nontilt: money. you are so money.


----------



## Untilted

nontilt?


----------



## zignatius

Untilted said:


> nontilt?


Ooops. Untilted. Yes. Money.


----------



## Patrick06790

*From a faint hint of tradliness..*

...to the New England Post-Modern Anglophile Trad look I am trying to pioneer.

(Actually that's baloney. I made it up after the fact.)

Went to work full of piss and vinegar today in an Oxxford suit I ebayed for some silly price, like $48.00. Damn thing fits pretty well. The jacket has no darts. It is sackly. The trousers, pleated are a little too big, which is why the pants appear to be gathering around my ankles for the next assault on the upper regions. I think I will sew in suspender buttons.
Tie by David Hober; square I suspect began life as a napkin.
AE Fifth Aves. Started to go with black Park Aves. but deemed it all too gloomy and boring.

Then this evening had a special event with some of the guys I got sober with, so I slipped into a more Tradly configuration of Harris sack (eBay), LE non-iron check w/ point collar (overstock), a Hober grenadine tie, a Hober Thai shot silk square, a pair of delightful olive flannels with a single forward pleat I thrifted and are my single favorite pair of trousers, and AE Sanfords (eBay).

I have to say I really like the idea of coming home, hanging up the suit, and changing, not into jeans and sweatshirt, but into a casual jacket and tie. Very Bertie Wooster, or something.

Note I have expanded the tie-on-the-door motif into the "cheesy kitchen chandelier as shirt drying implement" in the background.


----------



## shuman

Brownshoe said:


> Everyone looks great. Hope I don't ugly things up too badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press charcoal herringbone suit (Steed called it "Cheeveresque")
> BB shirt
> Polo tie
> AE Park Aves in Merlot (out of frame)
> 
> This is my most "serious" look--had a big hairy meeting today.
> 
> I'm holding David Thomson's "Biographical Dictionary of Film," the best book of its kind I have found.


Brownshoe, looks great! Keep up the great trimming down! Oh, and if you consider donating your larger stuff to charity...Keep a brotha' in mind, would ya?


----------



## Trilby

Brownshoe said:


> I'm holding David Thomson's "Biographical Dictionary of Film," the best book of its kind I have found.


It's an excellent book and wonderful to dip into at random, although the author does sometimes reveal rather eccentric views.


----------



## Laxplayer

navy Press blazer
Bill's Khakis
white BB ocbd
red/navy striped bow
red socks
Bean moc boots
tan RL overcoat

It's cold and rainy today, so I am wearing my Bean boots. I'm leaving work early today so I can find a good seat at a downtown pub to watch the ballgame.

Tonight: 
Bill's Khakis
Nike "Redbirds on the bat" pullover windbreaker
red socks
Bean moc boots
*GO CARDS!*


----------



## upr_crust

*After a day's recess, a relaxed approach to Friday . . .*

. . . "Trad meets the Russian Mafia".

Three-button traditional (i.e. sack) camel's hair blazer (BB)

Deep red herringbone weave spread collar French cuff shirt (Thomas Pink - that's the Russian Mafia element to today's attire)

Cerulean blue silk jacquard tie, pattern of small white dots (Polo, via Syms)

Charcoal worsted trousers (JAB)

Burgundy belt (J&M)

Charcoal patterned OTC socks (Century 21 - most likely Calvin Klein or Polo)

Burgundy split-toe loafers (J&M on sale this summer - model name Reegan)

Olive Burberry trench coat

Dress Stewart cashmere scarf (also Burberry)

Grey Borsalino fedora

Bernard Lalande (a cologne 20+ years out of production - it still smells good, oddly enough).


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks Shuman--

Unfortunately, my outgrown stuff has gone to a cousin who is just starting out professionally and didn't have any dress clothes. 

I kind of like the idea that I have created an "unconscious trad" out there.


----------



## Patrick06790

I have to cover a cemetery walk at 4 and the 500th girls soccer game in the Hx of the program at the high school. It's going to be cold. So:

Heavy Cricketeer blazer (thrift)
BB buttondown white/blue check shirt (outlet)
LE tie (overstock)
LE cords. New! Just got them. Never had much luck with cords. Flat front, no cuffs. They're warm, anyway.
Basic taupe sock with the secret weapon of winter - silk socks underneath.
AE Leeds from a thrift store. Very beat up uppers but the soles were okay, so I took a flyer and sent them to AE for just the $40 job. There's a ding on the left outer heel they coudln't do anything with but other than that I'd say they look great for a casual sort of arrangement such as this.
And a Harris/Orvis vest vis our friends at STP. Square is from them too.
Watchband (Central) is the school's colors.
WIll also probably wear a grey fedora.


----------



## familyman

Patrick, 
I looked at that first picture and could tell it was cold just by how you were standing. My brain says "That boy needs a hat" 
You need a hat. Go put one on before you catch cold.


----------



## Patrick06790

familyman said:


> Patrick,
> I looked at that first picture and could tell it was cold just by how you were standing. My brain says "That boy needs a hat"
> You need a hat. Go put one on before you catch cold.


Right you are.

At the cemetery I realized that the temp was plummeting and the heavy blazer and tweed vest, while substantial, were not going to cut it at the ball game.

But hey, I live close by, so I came home and made a quick weather-related adjustment, swapping the vest for a LE sweater and Big Blue, my lovely shapeless tweed that is large enough to accomodate bulky things. Plus hat and scarf.


----------



## crs

Patrick06790 said:


> LE cords. New! Just got them. Never had much luck with cords. Flat front, no cuffs. They're warm, anyway.


Just got a pair of the LE flannel-lined cords on overstock. They're pretty heavy and very casual, for weekend wear.


----------



## familyman

Patrick06790 said:


> Right you are.
> 
> Plus hat and scarf.


Glad to see it. 
You're getting to be the master of the quick change. Many phone booths in your area? Very tight undershirts with big S's on your chest by any chance?


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> I have to cover a cemetery walk at 4 and the 500th girls soccer game in the Hx of the program at the high school. It's going to be cold. So:
> 
> Heavy Cricketeer blazer (thrift)
> BB buttondown white/blue check shirt (outlet)
> LE tie (overstock)
> LE cords. New! Just got them. Never had much luck with cords. Flat front, no cuffs. They're warm, anyway.
> Basic taupe sock with the secret weapon of winter - silk socks underneath.
> AE Leeds from a thrift store. Very beat up uppers but the soles were okay, so I took a flyer and sent them to AE for just the $40 job. There's a ding on the left outer heel they coudln't do anything with but other than that I'd say they look great for a casual sort of arrangement such as this.
> And a Harris/Orvis vest vis our friends at STP. Square is from them too.
> Watchband (Central) is the school's colors.
> WIll also probably wear a grey fedora.


Kudos on the shoes Patrick...AE Leeds, there are none better!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Slightly disheveled*

As usual.

Coffee shop night in Millerton, N.Y. - right over the state line. A tie in this situation would invite too many stupid questions - most of these guys are doing well if they remember to zip their trousers. Most of the girls, too, come to that.

- Nondescript tweed from defunct men's store in town here via thrift shop
- BB buttondown - red/blue check, non-iron but one of the ones where the collar rolls, from the outlet. And for something allegedly non-iron it sure wrinkles easily.
- Square from the Hobers
- Flat-front cuffed M2s from the Tuck Collection. We are similar sizes, but he is shrinking, while I am either holding still or expanding. Long live the Exchange.
- eBayed Sebago Caymans, I am given to understand. 
- Le sock argyle des orteil d'or


----------



## Tuck

LOL!! "The Tuck Collection"...LMAO!! Looking good as always. I also thought that "big blue" with the hat and scarf was especially nice as well.


----------



## Patrick06790

Tuck said:


> LOL!! "The Tuck Collection"...LMAO!! Looking good as always. I also thought that "big blue" with the hat and scarf was especially nice as well.


Your shirts went out Thursday. May your arrests while wearing them always be upheld in court.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> ...eBayed Sebago Caymans, I am given to understand...


Useless Trivia Warning:
What you are wearing is Sebago Classics. The ones you posted the other day were Caymans, with the flat strap and stitching around the plug. The Cayman II has no stitching. But they all look great!


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Useless Trivia Warning:
> What you are wearing is Sebago Classics. The ones you posted the other day were Caymans, with the flat strap and stitching around the plug. The Cayman II has no stitching. But they all look great!


Ya know, I was sitting there and I thought, no, those are the classics, and some smarty-pants is gonna point it out before I get back and change it.

And I was correct.

They are cool shoes, though. And girls dig argyles, God knows why.


----------



## Prepdad

Beyond girls and argyles Patrick, let's talk about the mask hanging off your closet door. Trad, I suppose, if you had ancestors who were headhunters in the literal sense...


----------



## Patrick06790

Prepdad said:


> Beyond girls and argyles Patrick, let's talk about the mask hanging off your closet door. Trad, I suppose, if you had ancestors who were headhunters in the literal sense...


My ancestors painted their fannies navy blue and howled at the moon.

However, we've come a long way since then. The last recorded instance of such behavior was in March.

The mask is from an ambitious and ultimately too complicated scheme to scare the pants off some campers a few summers ago. Getting the the interested parties coordinated and supplied proved to be too much. The mask resurfaced during my recent move, and it seemed a shame to chuck it.

You never know when it might come in handy.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Ya know, I was sitting there and I thought, no, those are the classics, and some smarty-pants is gonna point it out before I get back and change it.


Sorry!



> ...And girls dig argyles, God knows why.


So that's what I'm doing wrong...no argyles.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Insert spooky music*


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick, where did you find the wine colored velour coat? I think the waistcoat adds a nice finishing touch and what shoes did you pair with the outfit?


----------



## mpcsb

eagle2250 said:


> Patrick, where did you find the wine colored velour coat? I think the waistcoat adds a nice finishing touch and what shoes did you pair with the outfit?


Patrick is the guy on the left ! ! ! phew, I thought he was sitting in the chair and I just couldn't see him. The eyes fail with age you know. LOL


----------



## Patrick06790

About 50 percent tradly today. I feel the need to project authority as I am going to get my oil changed and return cable television equipment. Both places will try and rip me off.

BB Makers navy two-button, with the odd combo of flat front, cuffed trousers and darted jacket (thrift)
BB luxury shirt (eBay)
Press tie (thrift)
BB socks with aphrodisiac baby argyles (outlet)
Haig & Lloyd brown wingtips (thrift)
Blue dots square (STP)
Wet fly cufflinks (eBay). Alas, toggle-back, but what the hell.
Strap from Central


----------



## Prepdad

Yep. That's definitely an oil-changing-cable-tv-returning-I'm-not-taking-any bulls*** outfit if I've ever seen one. Good luck!


----------



## paper clip

Top notich outfit, Patrick, though I think the velvet cemetery get-up and mask is more of a 'don't f--- with me' look. :icon_smile_wink: 

I am keeping my head down in Salem today!


----------



## Untilted




----------



## SunderLander

From the floor up:
Black U.S. made 'Penny' Bass Weejun loafers.
Plain charcoal socks.
Navy Brooks Brothers plain front cords with cuffs.
Plain black belt.
Plain blue Oxford cloth button-down collared shirt by B.D. Baggies.
Striped silk knitted tie (Gold/Burgundy/Navy) from J.Simons in London.
A ratty old lab coat.

Just another day down in the labs.

Alex.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Slipping fast*

I'm starting to understand Allen's departure better. I realized this afternoon that I poured this weekend and wearing what I had on to an undoubtedly soggy soccer field was a recipe, if not for disaster, at least a unnecessary dry-cleaning bill.

But I live two minutes away from the office, so it's home for a quick change and out again:

Big Blue
RL spread collar checked shirt - rather nice, has no pocket (eBay)
Old Rooster knit tie that knots up fat enough for the spread
LE sweater vest - they call it true navy, I call it blueish grey
Taupeish Bozeman cords from Orvis sale page
Square from STP
The Famous Knapp Farm Boots




























The warped thing is my compulsion to share all of this highly important stuff with the world.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> The warped thing is my compulsion to share all of this highly important stuff with the world.


It's the reporter in you.


----------



## Haystack

Cold and windy out today...

Moleskin pants from STP
BB slim fit shirt
Wool tie and jacket thrifted
Facconable bluchers


----------



## Pgolden

Haystack said:


> Cold and windy out today...
> 
> Moleskin pants from STP
> BB slim fit shirt
> Wool tie and jacket thrifted
> Facconable bluchers


Great outfit. How are you enjoying the moleskins? I've been thinking about a pair.


----------



## Haystack

I really like the moleskins and wear them often in the winter. They are incredibly heavy, I generally only wear them when I know the temp will be below 40 with a cold wind. Otherwise, I get too hot.

I think STP sells two versions of them now. The old version (mine) runs small in the waist and actually has a fairly short rise. I'm guessing that the newer version has a fuller cut. Other folks may know the difference.


----------



## Patrick06790

Total disarray today.


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick, it's a nice-looking disarray. Especially the thin tie, which has become a minor obssession of mine. I like the shoes. What are they? And where did you find them?


----------



## Laxplayer

Great outfit Haystack. 

Patrick, you look better in disarray then most men ever do.


----------



## Patrick06790

I see in my tirednessitude I neglected to mention what the stuff is:


Grey BB jacket from an eBay outfit called closetchix, who often have Tradly and semi-Tradly stuff at good prices and while I'm not in the business of handing out plugs I've purchased from them on seven or eight occasions and never been disappointed.
BB buttondown from outlet. Non-iron. Oh, the shame.
Wool skinny tie, thrifted. There are a lot of thinner ties in the thrifts around here, don't know why. But often they're pretty well-worn, so it pays to be picky.
Bill's M2s, cuffed, from the Thrift Exchange.
dark brown suede belt from the Gilchrist Collection
Gold Toe argyles, which I bought a wagonload of on sale at JC Penney's a couple years ago
Orvis nubuck wingtips with a lug sole, from STP. They had several suede models a year or so ago and I think I bought one of each. They were all around $35. I thought these would look silly but they don't, and they handle slop well.
Here are tie details:


----------



## crs

Brooks sack blazer (NYC consignment shop 11 years ago for $25)
Land's End white OCBD
Bills M1 flat-front olive chinos (STP)
Olive dress socks (old, forget brand)
Brooks Brothers black belt
Bass 1980s black Weejuns
Central Watch olive grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch (overstock.com)

Oddly, yesterday I was talking to an auto salesman who mentioned that people in his business look at our shoes when sizing us up. I was wearing Allen-Edmonds loafers; I wonder how that played. Anyway, I bought a Dodge from him, so I likely could have been barefoot for all he'd care.


----------



## crs

Patrick06790 said:


> Haig & Lloyd brown wingtips (thrift)


Can anyone tell me about this brand? Saw some in a thrift a couple months ago and did not buy. Seemed well-made, but had never heard of them.


----------



## AlanC

I second crs's query. I'm not familiar with them, either, but they look great.


----------



## Patrick06790

I asked about Haig & Lloyd when I found these a couple of years ago. Somebody replied; I forget who.

The gist was H & L were an old-line U.S. manufacturer that went kaput in the late 70s-early 80s. They made a sturdy shoe in the same quality ballpark as old Florsheim and J & M. 

Why you don't see many in thrifts I don't know.


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick-
Just bought a 3/2 sack BB Plaid Camelhair Jacket from closetchix yesterday. Will report back when I receive it...

TT


----------



## mcarthur

*Lloyd and Haig*

I agree with Patrick that Lloyd and Haig were big and heavy shoes. One time good competitor with both BB and Alden. There popularity died in the late 1960's. I had own several pairs of their shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> I agree with Patrick that Lloyd and Haig were big and heavy shoes. One time good competitor with both BB and Alden. There popularity died in the late 1960's. I had own several pairs of their shoes


If they were in the Alden class then that might explain their relative scarcity in thrifts - they're still in service.


----------



## upr_crust

*Silence has not been golden these past few days . . .*

To make up for the last few days' silence on my part (brought on by a spate of work issues - yesterday was a Halloween trick on my peace of mind indeed - a 30-minute conference call at 6:30 PM, taken from home, on a problem that I identified some 2.5 hours earlier, and the antics of my TV cable box, which spontaneously turned itself on at 5:15 AM this morning), my attire for today:

Solid navy blue 6-button D/B suit - Polo (via Syms - I have no shame)

Blue & white Bengal-striped shirt, white tab collar, white French cuffs (Pual Fredrick, on sale)

Medium purple silk jacquard tie, lavender spots (Pink, on sale)

BB vermeil and enamel Golden Fleece cufflinks (BB, of course)

BB navy silk Golden Fleece-emblazoned braces

Navy patterned OTC socks (Calvin Klein, via Syms)

Black perforated chisel-toed side-gored slip-ons (Astton, Buenos Aires)

For insulation, a light grey Borsalino (the last of its kind from my local hatter - $25)

White cotton handkerchief, folded into three points, in the jacket breast pocket.

Penhaligon's Eau sans Pareil (part of my fast-disappearing supply - I hope that they'll resume manufacture before I entirely run out).

Not entirely Trad, by any stretch of the imagination, but I hope worthy of your attention.


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Sack & the Buttondown pt. 1*

As debate rages about buttondowns with suits, let me offer this comparison:

BB sack (thanks to Squadron A for the tip last week)
LL Bean white ocbd
Hober version of BB #1
White hanky
Black Park Aves.
Somber strap

Everything I'd need to march into a Boston courtroom and plausibly deny something.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Same sack, different shirt collar*

Same suit, with a LE point collar shirt, same tie, a Hober square instead of the white hanky in the TV fold, and BB captoes in a caramel color. Little bit of color on the watch strap.

Still pretty conservative, but with just enough pizzazz to separate this plumage from the rather dowdy earlier example.

The sack suit pretty much overwhelms any flourishes of dubious orthodox Tradliness.


----------



## Laxplayer

That is a beautiful suit Patrick. I like the shoes and the square in the second one best, but I'd still wear a bd.


----------



## Patrick06790

Purest luck snagging this suit. Squadron A posted a quickie "Hey there are some decent sacks from this guy" link, I checked it out, and this suit had all the right numbers.

Plus the seller shipped _before_ he'd received my money order! I got around to popping the thing in the mail and two days later there was the suit. No way it happens that fast in the normal run of things.


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick06790 said:


> Purest luck snagging this suit. Squadron A posted a quickie "Hey there are some decent sacks from this guy" link, I checked it out, and this suit had all the right numbers.
> 
> Plus the seller shipped _before_ he'd received my money order! I got around to popping the thing in the mail and two days later there was the suit. No way it happens that fast in the normal run of things.


Sounds like a great deal. I just bought a Samuelsohn suit off ebay. I couldn't tell if it was undarted or not, but for $70 I thought it was a good deal. Here's the pic from ebay:


----------



## AlanC

As long as the Samuelsohn is in good condition it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Farewell to Doors*

(To be read in the voice of the goofy science nerd kid from "The Simpsons")

_Behold_ the majesty of the mechanized tie rack!​
_Thrill_ as the ties whizz past, illuminated by the strategically placed bulb!​
Big thanks to Brooksfan, who kindly rescued not one but two of these devices from his basement and shipped them to me gratis.

This is an example of this forum at its best.


----------



## AlanC

Booooo! Boooo!

That's not Trad--a _door_ is Trad!


----------



## AlanC

*Rainy this evening*

Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone tweed (thrift, $3)
Robert Talbott button down (thrift, $3)
Gieves & Hawkes paisley tie (sale, ~$15, 15 years ago)
Aquascutum pocket square (ebay, $7 or so)
BR moleskins (thrift, $4, NWT + $20 alterations)
Brooks Brothers brown belt (ebay, NWT, $15)
Hugo Boss brown socks (Marshalls, about $5)
JCrew brown monks, welted, English made (ebay, $25)


----------



## paper clip

Awesome, Alan!


----------



## Patrick06790

I like that tie, Alan.

I'm surprised not to see more of the grey jacket/tan trousers combo. I use it all the time.

I called up the alterations lady in my old burg wondering if I'd left a couple of things there, and sure enough, I had - among them the jacket of a light grey tweed herringbone jacket/vest I bought from none other than Andy and for no good reason delayed having the sleeves adjusted for, oh, two years.

Well, I had yet another evening thing to attend, so in an unprecendented _third_ costume change of the day...

RL Polo jacket and vest from Andy, nominal price
BB shirt - point collar, no pocket (eBay)
LE's version of the Guy Tie - overstocks
LL Bean "covert twill" (not really, as I understand the definition) - sale page
Grey socks from somewhere
Dressabout chocolate nubucks
Dark suede belt, also an Andy acquisition
Sam Hober square
"Vintage" Orvis watch

Tomorrow is sweatshirt and jeans as I put the canoe away etc.


----------



## paper clip

Alan and Patrick, 

I love that gray herringbone tweed. I would not hesitate to wear that with khaki colored pants, either. It's pretty mnuch a neutral.

Good show!


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> I like that tie, Alan.


Thanks. My wife hates it.



> I'm surprised not to see more of the grey jacket/tan trousers combo. I use it all the time.


I agree.

I love the sportcoat and vest. I really like the substantial herringbone.


----------



## familyman

It's cold! Ok, not really but it's cold enough to pull out one of my favorite jackets. Yes, it's darted and the shoulders are really a bit squarer than I'd like but it fits like a glove and it's soft, oh so soft. 
LE pink OCBD
Oxxford Cashmere jacket (pet me, I'm soft)
Retro Chino
Russells


----------



## AlanC

Any day is a good day to wear Oxxford. Looks great, fm.


----------



## abc123

Wow, I love that jacket Familyman!


----------



## Markus

*Dat' be workin'*



AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone tweed (thrift, $3)
> Robert Talbott button down (thrift, $3)
> Gieves & Hawkes paisley tie (sale, ~$15, 15 years ago)
> Aquascutum pocket square (ebay, $7 or so)
> BR moleskins (thrift, $4, NWT + $20 alterations)
> Brooks Brothers brown belt (ebay, NWT, $15)
> Hugo Boss brown socks (Marshalls, about $5)
> JCrew brown monks, welted, English made (ebay, $25)


very very nice. Wish ah could fahnd a jacket leck thet.

M


----------



## Markus

*You be doin' it man!*



familyman said:


> It's cold! Ok, not really but it's cold enough to pull out one of my favorite jackets. Yes, it's darted and the shoulders are really a bit squarer than I'd like but it fits like a glove and it's soft, oh so soft.
> LE pink OCBD
> Oxxford Cashmere jacket (pet me, I'm soft)
> Retro Chino
> Russells


Terrific look. I bet all the moms around the PTA are checkin' you out! Better watch your step!

m


----------



## Laxplayer

Very cool outfit Familyman. That jacket looks great.


----------



## zignatius

family, alan, patrick:
great show!! i always appreciate these posts. thanks for taking the time to share and inspire. 

i can always tell when patrick's feeling fine and knows he really, really nailed something good. he's got that sh*t grin that sez i'm all bidness.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


>


IMO, with this pose and the glint in his eye, he looks like he is ready to do an irish reel....:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Laxplayer

paper clip said:


> IMO, with this pose and the glint in his eye, he looks like he is ready to do an irish reel....:icon_smile_wink:


How about Whiskey in the Jar?

_As I was going over the far famed Kerry mountains I met with Captain Farrell, and his money he was counting. I first produced my pistol, and I then produced my rapier. Sayin' stand and deliver, for I am a bold deceiver, Chorus: musha ring dumma do damma da whack for the daddy 'ol whack for the daddy 'ol there's whiskey in the jar..._


----------



## tripreed

Laxplayer said:


> How about Whiskey in the Jar?
> 
> _As I was going over the far famed Kerry mountains I met with Captain Farrell, and his money he was counting. I first produced my pistol, and I then produced my rapier. Sayin' stand and deliver, for I am a bold deceiver, Chorus: musha ring dumma do damma da whack for the daddy 'ol whack for the daddy 'ol there's whiskey in the jar..._


Though not that traditional, I do enjoy Metallica's rendition.


----------



## Laxplayer

tripreed said:


> Though not that traditional, I do enjoy Metallica's rendition.


I like that one too, but Thin Lizzy actually wrote it.


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart check tweed sportcoat, side vents (possibly my favorite sc)
Brooks Bros OCBD
Atkinsons Irish Poplin tie, vintage from now defunct Richard's of Mountain Brook
Ferrell Reed silk pocket square
Brooks Bros. brown leather belt
RLPolo brown wool trousers
Pantherella socks, self argyle cashmere blend
Florsheim Kenmoor longwings in brown cashmere calf, vintage USA made


----------



## Pgolden

Green wool Hat 18 yrs old
Harris Tweed Ebay
JAB Paisley pocketsquare
Macy's sweater vest
BB Pink OCBD
Red-striped Rooster tie Ebay
JCP faux-moleskins--warmer in the winter than khakis
Bass weejuns, not nearly as nice as the ones I wore 40 years ago, but they make me feel nostalgic


----------



## Patrick06790

That's a good look, Pgolden. I had a pair of those trousers but I can't find them; I think they went into a "to donate" pile during my move.


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick: JCP has them on sale again in 4 or so different colors. They're awfully comfortable, and warm


----------



## familyman

Pgolden, I think I'm going to save that photo and use it as something to work toward in the future. I can't pull off an outfit like that now, primarily due to climate but also because you need a certain stately elegance to do it and I don't have it yet. I can only hope my sartorial ability someday makes it all the way to an oufit like that. What a great look. Great.


----------



## zignatius

PGolden: great look! You remind me of my Uncle Murray!! Not that that means anything, but he always had his own distinct New Jersey trad thing going... a great man. always ready with a one-liner.

i can't remember ever seeing him *not* wearing a pair a penny loafers ... even at a summertime pig roast barbecue. yet, a man's man through and through.


----------



## Pgolden

Familyman: Thank you for your kind comments. Stately elegance is easy to acquire: all you have to do is not die young. And so I wish you a long life. It's true, as someone on this site observed, that the Northeast, particularly in the fall, is a good place to flex your Trad muscles. However, in a couple of months, I would gladly exchange our weather for yours.


----------



## Pgolden

Zignatious: Thanks for the nice comment about the look. Funny you should mention NJ. I grew up there, though I'm sorry to say I never met your Uncle Murray. I do know lots of one liners, but I've never worn Weejuns to a pig roast.


----------



## Markus

*Great looks today.*

Alan, and PG, very handsome looks. Noteworthy for their tweedy elegance and warmth.

Markus


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Trad Taliban Will Roast Me Alive For This*

This is as close to "fashion forward" as I'm likely to get. I still don't dare post this stuff on the Fashion side; those Brioni people indtimidate the hell out of me.

The only tradly items are the watchstrap, the tie, and the lousy haircut. Everything else is pure heresy - especially the trousers, which are _triple_-pleated. 

And look at all that break on them fancy britches.  

(But they fit well.)

Club Room jacket, thrifted.
LE dark blue shirt, from the Cop Show Collection
Talbott tie, donated to me by ex-State Department guy. Georgetown University Shop label.
Olive houndstooth trousers, thrift.
LE bluchers, overstocks.
Cheap olive wool/cotton socks - warm and help fill up the roomy shoe.
Square from JAB or something, I forget, $7 or so.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> This is as close to "fashion forward" as I'm likely to get. I still don't dare post this stuff on the Fashion side; those Brioni people indtimidate the hell out of me.


Liar. I've seen your double breasted suits posted over there. You don't fool me.


----------



## Patrick06790

That doesn't mean they don't scare me. Anybody whose idea of a great deal on a suit is over 50 bucks is in a different league.

By the way, I just submitted my article on thrifting for Xmas presents to Ye Arts Editor. It's got lotsa pix and covers the gamut, not just men's. Might be amusing somewhere on Ask Andy.

And it's only one double-breasted suit, and I only did it once. Honest. No, twice, when I did one asking for quick opinions. I was in mid-move then, so that doesn't count.

Anyway, a forgiving nature is very Trad, no?


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick, those pants might qualify as extra-tradly, circa 1948-1955. Look at the photos posted on the American trad thread. I happen to like that look, and it goes well with the rest of the outfit. (Historical note on pleats: They got rid of them at the start of WW II, because they took up too much material and they needed to make uniforms. Shortly after the war, though, they returned, and the trousers resembled the ones you have on.)


----------



## zignatius

Patrick06790 said:


> By the way, I just submitted my article on thrifting for Xmas presents to Ye Arts Editor. It's got lotsa pix and covers the gamut...


I can't wait. No doubt, it's going to be good. When's it running? Better yet, when do i/we get to see it?


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Anybody whose idea of a great deal on a suit is over 50 bucks is in a different league.


Well, I agree with that (you and I operate in a similar budget realm), but I say bring 'em on!


----------



## Untilted

AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart check tweed sportcoat, side vents (possibly my favorite sc)
> Brooks Bros OCBD
> Atkinsons Irish Poplin tie, vintage from now defunct Richard's of Mountain Brook
> Ferrell Reed silk pocket square
> Brooks Bros. brown leather belt
> RLPolo brown wool trousers
> Pantherella socks, self argyle cashmere blend
> Florsheim Kenmoor longwings in brown cashmere calf, vintage USA made


GREAT tie/jacket combo. Very professor-ish.

you can still get those ties at O'Connell's Clothing.


----------



## AlanC

Hickey Freeman navy pinstripe suit
Carlo Franco white herringbone fc shirt
Etro glen plaid tie
vintage white gold db cufflinks
Drake's 'antique paisley' pocket square
RL Polo brown belt
RL Polo cashmere blend socks
Nettleton Bedfords, burnt umber punch cap oxford


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Hickey Freeman navy pinstripe suit
> Carlo Franco white herringbone fc shirt
> Etro glen plaid tie
> vintage white gold db cufflinks
> Drake's 'antique paisley' pocket square
> RL Polo brown belt
> RL Polo cashmere blend socks
> Nettleton Bedfords, burnt umber punch cap oxford


AlanC-
Well done. I like the cufflinks. Is this all obtained from thrift shops? How about braces for a belt?


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday - Cold, sunny, not a bad day for a football game - an exciting affair as Housy holds off Stafford for their second win in a row. First time that's happened in recent memory.

At halftime an older man stopped me on my way to the chicken sandwich people (excellent sandwich, by the way) and said "You look like Spencer Tracy," which, despite the antiquity of the reference (or maybe because of it) made my day.

Today - up the mountain to put the canoe away - and take a last spin around the lake to see if a late-retiring largemouth might want a final bedtime snack. (No.) My friend, who is also the caretaker, was up sighting his deer rifles in the pasture. He was able to oblige with some photo work, so I don't have that stuffed frog look common to users of the self-timer.

The Orvis breeches, in addition to being warm and comfortable, have a terrific feature - they don't ride or bunch up under waders. For the fisherman or duck hunter, this is no small thing in terms of long-term comfort in onerous conditions. Plus I think they look cool, esp. when paired with the now-famous Knapp Farm Boot.


----------



## shuman

Patrick, what Orvis pants are those? and the shirt looks interesting as well...and gotta love the Knapp Farm Boots!


----------



## Patrick06790

shuman said:


> Patrick, what Orvis pants are those? and the shirt looks interesting as well...and gotta love the Knapp Farm Boots!


, and the shirt is a Pendleton from a thrift.


----------



## Daniele

Yesterday morning: Glen Urquardt with pale blue overcheck bespoke suit in super 100s, (3 buttons rolled to 2 shorty-ish jacket, darted, 5-inches side vents, concave natural shoulders; flat front -needless to say, medium rise, cuffed trousers. No belt loops, only adjusters; no break on the shoe); baby blue tab collar shirt (white contrast collar and French cuffs; vintage cufflinks); pale blue with small white prints 3-inches-wide Marinella tie; white linen hanky; pale blue cotton socks; black Church's 'Burwood' brogues. Navy cashmere bespoke Crombie overcoat, with slanted pockets (+ticket pocket), velvet collar and dark red silk lining. White linen hanky in top pocket. 
A pristine haircut, RayBan (pre-DelVecchio takeover) sunglasses and a smile..

Yesterday afternoon, riding my Lambretta scooter in the cold windy countryside: BB 3BD Oxford shirt, a fitted red shetland crewneck, Lee 101B dry denim repro jeans with 2 inches turnups, Barbour International jacket, brown Clark's Desert Mali boots, white scarf, brown elephant skin gloves. A vintage-style illegal helmet and 50s goggles.
The pristine haircut flatted down by the helmet, but the smile still there.. mixed with a face muscles' contraction due to freezing cold..)


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick, is that vest the Harris Tweed from Orvis. It's great. Is it as warm as it looks?


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Patrick, is that vest the Harris Tweed from Orvis. It's great. Is it as warm as it looks?


Yes, and yes. Who needs a sweater with this thing. STP still has in limited sizes.


----------



## Patrick06790

Attempting to recreate the sort of thing worn by the character Tuppy Glossop in "Jeeves and Wooster."

Dangerous TV for the man trying to keep his clothing budget in check - like an alcoholic watching the Beer Ad Channel.

Bear in mind I will be outside all afternoon at a soccer game.




























All items either thrifted or discounted except the Hober square and the cheap wool hat - a crushable - from Hats in the Belfry, Annapolis, Md.


----------



## AlanC

The suede bucs are interesting, Patrick. They look higher cut than a regular buc, more like a low boot, and the captoe is an interesting touch as well. What brand are they?


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> The suede bucs are interesting, Patrick. They look higher cut than a regular buc, more like a low boot, and the captoe is an interesting touch as well. What brand are they?


Orvis via STP last year.


----------



## Pgolden

Nice tie. A classic. Tell me: Do you find the LE cotton vests warmer and more comfortable in the fall than a merino wool?


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Nice tie. A classic. Tell me: Do you find the LE cotton vests warmer and more comfortable in the fall than a merino wool?


I have one merino that rarely gets worn. It's too form-fitting, and my form does not stand up well to such scrutiny.

I have three of these LE cotton vests and one of the full sweaters and I'll use them through May. Good layering, esp. with overheated offices. So probably not as warm, but more comfortable from my standpoint - a chunky person who overheats easily.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Quasi-Bogart Day in Conn.*

I knew today was going to be awful and thus far I was right. Tons of sports stuff - why these dopes can't time their tournaments for some period other than Election Week beats me - and I was up way before any larks and have miles to go before I sleep etc.

Arrrgh.

So I decided to just be a jerk from the gitgo.

LE coat - very good in the rain (overstocks)
Crusher fedora from Hats in the Belfry
Thrift shop suit - label says Pierre Balman, never heard of ol' Pete before or since. Looks to me to be a cheap '80s suit except that it a) doesn't have that stiff plasticky feel of fused suits, even though it must be b) it doesn't have that super-low gorge I associate with that era, nor the NFL shoulder pads and c) the damn thing fits like a dream. Pure luck finding it.

And get this, trads - not only is this unholy garment darted, it's unvented. Which, with my sloping shoulders and slight scoliosis, makes gaping vents a thing of the past. If and when I ever get to MTM or bespoke I am going to look seriously at this option.

LE blue bengal stripe, point collar
A plain red wool tie from England
My rehabbed Edw. Greens

Nothing trad in the ensemble, but kinda American nontheless, no?

Anyway, I was in no mood to take any crap and dressed appropriately. Now, is this damn election over yet or what?

Damn cold this morning, too.


----------



## Pgolden

Nice getup. Shoes are beautiful. Great find and refinish.


----------



## AlanC

Shoes look nice, Patrick.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Dear God, Patrick. I could post dozens and dozens of photos from the 30s and 40s and you'd fit right in. This is the _full_-Bogart.


----------



## Pgolden

It's raining so:

Blue tweed at least 15 years old.
Bass Pink Uni stripe.
Tie and tie clasp at least 30 years old. I have now lived a whole tie cycle.
J Crew honey-brown khakis.
LL Bean low duck boots.
Ancient cap and the old stand-by, my balmacaan
Gray merino socks from Fox River


----------



## paper clip

P,

Looks great. I esp. like the Balmaacan. Stay dry!


----------



## Patrick06790

Five a.m. Rainy Day No Sleep No-Brainer Trad:


----------



## paper clip

Patrick....

Hah! I notice the chandelier/shirt drier rack in full effect!


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Patrick....
> 
> Hah! I notice the chandelier/shirt drier rack in full effect!


Yes. The ties-over-the-door utilitarian ethos, once embarked upon, is hard to shake.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick, in your first "5 AM" photo, it looks like you have the full DVD collection of _The Avengers_ (on the top shelf). Yes? No?


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Patrick, in your first "5 AM" photo, it looks like you have the full DVD collection of _The Avengers_ (on the top shelf). Yes? No?


You betcha, plus a lot of the super-early ones.


----------



## Daniele

*Patchwork*

An haircut and a navy sportscoat like these:
https://store.acousticsounds.com/images/as201jpg/CHETNY.jpg

A BB OC3BD white-blue shirt more or less like this:
https://www.dustygroove.com/images/products/p/patton_john_johnpatto_101b.jpg

A tartan slim tie like this:

Medium grey, flat fronted uncuffed trousers and oxblood loafers like these (long burgundy/with thin navy stripes socks instead):

An off-white raincoat similar to this:

I didn't feel very imaginative this morning so I had a look at the records shelf 

Yesterday it was more or like this, with a bespoke blue Harris tweed 3/2 sack (girl not included, unfortunately):
https://www.portalwisconsin.org/graphics/tiffanys.jpg


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> You betcha, plus a lot of the super-early ones.


Honor Blackman is mostly forgotten today, but she brought a level of sexual maturity to the earlier seasons which was wonderful. Unfortunately, I have never seen any of the earliest shows when Steed was paired with that doctor.


----------



## Sir Royston

*My attire for today 9th Nov 2006*

Hello all

I have been reading this thread with interest, so thought i would add my own post..

Today i am slaving away in front of my pc at home, so being relatively scruffy...

Cordings Tattersall shirt ( Red and Brown.yellow tattersall), plain silver armbands, Green paisley cravat, chocolate brown moleskin trousers from David Saxby) with high waist (fishtail rear) and button fly.. turnups..
Plain green Thurston boxcloth braces with white runners. Dark Green argyle socks with similar dark green sock suspenders. Handmade chocolate chukka boots..

its easy to be very casual at home in the county!!


----------



## Patrick06790

I have some of those very first Avengers episodes, where Steed is a secondary character and not very nice or smooth. No bowler, either - a soft trilby or slouch hat, meant to look unsavory, I think.

I was having problems getting together this morning too (see Joe Tradly's thread). It's probably going to rain; it's fairly warm (mid 60s); I have to go stand in a field and watch two soccer games simultaneously.

So...

3/2 jacket from late lamented Huntington, medium weight (eBay)
LE non-iron point collar
Wool tie with subtle stripe (thrift)
BB navy chinos, kind of heavy (outlet). No cuffs, which would be sure to attratc mud and **** if the heavens open during these soccer games, as seems likely.
BB socks from outlet 
Sebagos (eBay)
Generic burgundy square from JAB
Strap from Central

In the car:

Hat
Raincoat
Knapp farm boots

The navy pants throw me off. I don't know why I can't just proceed as if they were dark grey but I can't.


----------



## Untilted

Nicely done, Daniele.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick, your's is an amazing colletion of watch straps. How many would you guess? I recognize the Central selection, but from where are the others?

Thanks
JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> Patrick, your's is an amazing colletion of watch straps. How many would you guess? I recognize the Central selection, but from where are the others?
> 
> Thanks
> JB


John Helmer in Portland, Ore. provided me with a couple, and the others are from the Brooks outlet in Lee, Mass.

10 18mm and five 20mm.


----------



## Untilted

Time to break out my shetland argyle sweater!

Shetland argyle sweater made in ireland
BB ocbd, blue
Bill's

https://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01185ie3.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's what I donned for my 15-minute stroll to church this morning - a flip chill bastard though dry, to quote Anthony Burgess:

Hat from Hats in the Belfry, Annapolis (sale $35)
Polo jacket from the Andy collection (some trivial sum, thanks again)
Brooks shirt from the outlet - buttondown in deference to prevailing New England style - $18
Wool tie from thrift shop - $1
Tie clip from Pop
Flannels from eBay - $15
Braces - Thurston via STP - $25
Socks from JC Penney
Allen Edmonds Berkley brown bluchers, eBay, Under $20
Fleeting sense of complete and utter superiority to all living beings within 25-mile radius - priceless 

I persuaded the pocket square - from my recent thrift shop haul - to stay put prior to the beginning of the divine business. Beat the rain on the way back, just barely.


----------



## Sir Royston

*splendid*

a wonderful outfit....looks spiffing to me


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> Time to break out my shetland argyle sweater!
> 
> Shetland argyle sweater made in ireland
> BB ocbd, blue
> Bill's
> 
> https://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01185ie3.jpg


I almost bid on that sweater! Nice combo, mate.


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn for H. Stockton glen plaid 3-button suit (Kent model)
Joseph Abboud shirt
Nick Hilton woven tie
Drake's pocket square
RL Polo belt
Nettleton Bedfords, burnt umber punch cap


----------



## Acct2000

Very nicely done, AlanC!!


----------



## A.Squire

Manifested elaboration?-far from it. Very tasteful, Alan.


----------



## wnh

First pictures from me. Enjoy them, or something.

Stafford blazer -- rather untrad, but a hand-me-down of sorts from my father-in-law, and the only blazer I own. It'll have to do until I can buy a real one.
Geoffrey Beene shirt -- herringbone weave, thrifted for $3-4.
Brooks brothers tie -- $5, Marshalls. I absolutely love this tie.
Banana Republic cords -- sort of a sage-y green; the picture is somewhat washed out. Outlet store, $15.
I'm not sure what brand the pocket square is. I thrifted it for $0.50, and realized later that it's acetate. I like the print, though.
And the shoes, I am ashamed to say, are burgundy Dockers, the only brown dress shoes I have. I know what I'm asking for for Christmas.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> First pictures from me. Enjoy them, or something.
> 
> Stafford blazer -- rather untrad, but a hand-me-down of sorts from my father-in-law, and the only blazer I own. It'll have to do until I can buy a real one.
> Geoffrey Beene shirt -- herringbone weave, thrifted for $3-4.
> Brooks brothers tie -- $5, Marshalls. I absolutely love this tie.
> Banana Republic cords -- sort of a sage-y green; the picture is somewhat washed out. Outlet store, $15.
> I'm not sure what brand the pocket square is. I thrifted it for $0.50, and realized later that it's acetate. I like the print, though.
> And the shoes, I am ashamed to say, are burgundy Dockers, the only brown dress shoes I have. I know what I'm asking for for Christmas.


Looks good, wnh, and welcome to the world of making the most of what you've got.

Shoes first; then blazer - your instincts are sound.

What's your shoe size, anyway?


----------



## wnh

I wear a 12. There are about 3 pairs of Bass loafers that I'm currently eyeing on eBay. Hopefully I'll be able to snag at least one.


----------



## Patrick06790

Alas. I have some 10s I might move out. I'll add your feet to my Thrift List.


----------



## Tuck

wnh said:


> First pictures from me. Enjoy them, or something.
> 
> Stafford blazer -- rather untrad, but a hand-me-down of sorts from my father-in-law, and the only blazer I own. It'll have to do until I can buy a real one.
> Geoffrey Beene shirt -- herringbone weave, thrifted for $3-4.
> Brooks brothers tie -- $5, Marshalls. I absolutely love this tie.
> Banana Republic cords -- sort of a sage-y green; the picture is somewhat washed out. Outlet store, $15.
> I'm not sure what brand the pocket square is. I thrifted it for $0.50, and realized later that it's acetate. I like the print, though.
> And the shoes, I am ashamed to say, are burgundy Dockers, the only brown dress shoes I have. I know what I'm asking for for Christmas.


I love that tie as well. Looks very nice as do the cords. What is your jacket size?


----------



## wnh

Tuck said:


> I love that tie as well. Looks very nice as do the cords. What is your jacket size?


I think that I hover around a 39/40 R or L. The pictured blazer is a 40R, and my best fitting jacket is a Harris Tweed tagged 40L, but I have one jacket (the first jacket that I bought) that's labeled a 40R and is a good two sizes too large for me. It was definitely one of those purchases made before I knew any better: I was told I was a 40R, so that's what I bought.

I'm not exactly a prospective blazer buyer right now, though. I have little occasion to wear one, and I really can't justify spending much of anything with a baby on the way.


----------



## Tuck

wnh said:


> I think that I hover around a 39/40 R or L. The pictured blazer is a 40R, and my best fitting jacket is a Harris Tweed tagged 40L, but I have one jacket (the first jacket that I bought) that's labeled a 40R and is a good two sizes too large for me. It was definitely one of those purchases made before I knew any better: I was told I was a 40R, so that's what I bought.
> 
> I'm not exactly a prospective blazer buyer right now, though. I have little occasion to wear one, and I really can't justify spending much of anything with a baby on the way.


Congrats on the baby!! I was asking because I have several blazers and had the size been close I would have shipped one off to you. Alas, mine are all 44's so they obviously would not work for you. Keep your eye on the Thrift Exchange thread as there are some that show up from time to time and are always priced well. Anyway, welcome to the forum and I look forward to getting to know you.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pouring buckets, doing laundry, having my every-other-daily cigar and trying to look cool.

If there was a propeller plane revving up and a weeping Ingrid Bergman on my arm, not to mention an approaching carload of officious and heavily-armed Nazis, it would, of course, be much cooler.


----------



## Tuck

Patrick06790 said:


> Pouring buckets, doing laundry, having my every-other-daily cigar and trying to look cool.
> 
> If there was a propeller plane revving up and a weeping Ingrid Bergman on my arm, not to mention an approaching carload of officious and heavily-armed Nazis, it would, of course, be much cooler.


Fantastic Sir, fantastic! Could you also be a stand in for the invisible man??


----------



## Patrick06790

Tuck said:


> Fantastic Sir, fantastic! Could you also be a stand in for the invisible man??


[Crazed laughter] Why not? My dear sir, why ever not?! [More crazed laughter]


----------



## A.Squire

Very nice photograph, Patrick. I'm wondering if someone shot that for you or was taken on a timer? It looks professional.

the thought just occurred to me that the chances are slim you'd have anyone step outside in the cold and rain to take a picture of you smoking a stogey. Nice picture nonetheless.


----------



## Patrick06790

Just a way to while away the laundry time. The laundry is in the building right behind me, which is, in turn, immediately next to my living room. No more surprises like the time at my previous address when I found the laundry room locked. I jimmied it open easily enough, and discovered four extremely nasty individuals smoking crack.

Ever since then I've taken to doing the laundry dressed as Philip Marlowe.

It should look professional. I _am_ a professional, dammit. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tuck

Patrick06790 said:


> I jimmied it open easily enough, and discovered four extremely nasty individuals smoking crack.
> 
> Ever since then I've taken to doing the laundry dressed as Philip Marlowe.
> 
> It should look professional. I _am_ a professional, dammit. :icon_smile_big:


That must have been quite a surprise! Were they sporting any of your gear while "gettin their crack on"?? LOL!! I can just picture four crack heads turned out in your sack suits smoking! Had that been me, they would have been looking at my best Austrian friend.....Mr. Glock!


----------



## Patrick06790

Tuck said:


> That must have been quite a surprise! Were they sporting any of your gear while "gettin their crack on"?? LOL!! I can just picture four crack heads turned out in your sack suits smoking! Had that been me, they would have been looking at my best Austrian friend.....Mr. Glock!


Luckily I had not begun the laundry. And the only firearm at my disposal was a .22 rifle of uncertain legality. I have since returned it to Virginia, where it belongs.

That was the beginning of the end. I called the cops, and when they showed up 45 minutes later everybody had skedaddled, of course, and they were not especially helpful. Granted, they had drug dealers operating all over town, but you'd think something as blatant as this episode would have prompted some curiosity, since the crackheads had obviously copped from someone in the building, who then shooed them out. They ducked into the first handy spot they found.

So, doing laundry again, eh? Won't you mutts ever learn?


----------



## Tuck

LOL!! All thats missing is a Tommy gun.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC-
Nice outfit


----------



## TradTeacher

Tuck said:


> Fantastic Sir, fantastic! Could you also be a stand in for the invisible man??


I was thinking of The Third Man, Mr. Welles...

TT


----------



## paper clip

Patrick - superlative posts, as always. Thanks for the laugh.

whn. Nice job putting the outfit together. Love the tie. It is not what you paid for the items but how you wear them. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Laxplayer

Keep outta my laundry room ya filthy animals!
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://www.imageshack.us/

btw, that is a nice looking suit Patrick.


----------



## Patrick06790

Trying to establish some fogey cred:










Polo pants came from our old pal bosthist, since departed from this site - just retrieved them from the tailor today (forgot about them). Plain front, nice heavy (but not scratchy) herringbone, and I overrode Ye Tailor's objections and insisted on a 1.75" cuff.
Orvis WWI ambulance driver's jacket, or some such nonsense.
Argyle sweater/vest (eBay)
Faintly pink (like the newly elected Demos) LE shirt
LE tie
Harris cap with Gore-Tex, the thing is a monster in the rain
AE Sanfords


----------



## Pgolden

Wonderful outfit. Particularly like the jacket and cap. Is that the LL Bean Gore-tex tweed? I've had my eye on them for a while.


----------



## jml90

Pgolden said:


> Wonderful outfit. Particularly like the jacket and cap. Is that the LL Bean Gore-tex tweed? I've had my eye on them for a while.


I have too but that style looks ill proportioned on me.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Wonderful outfit. Particularly like the jacket and cap. Is that the LL Bean Gore-tex tweed? I've had my eye on them for a while.


Yep. Bigger and floppier than I'm used to. Without a doubt a good rain hat.


----------



## crs

Ben Silver blue/white university stripe OCBD
Brooks Brothers mid-1990s navy wide-wale cords
BB black belt
Navy socks, don't remember brand
Allen-Edmonds black Wharton plain-toe bluchers
Central Watch navy-white grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki field watch


----------



## Pgolden

School Board night.
Featherweight tweed, 3 button, double vented from Sy Syms blowout, $25.

JAB checked shirt, RL cashmere tie, JAB flat-front cords, AE Cameron beef-roll pennies.

And, of course, wool cap and the ever-present raincoat.


----------



## Untilted

Hot Pink Tie, darn.

Rock on.


----------



## Patrick06790

PG - 

I get such a kick out of imagining you at the school board dressed like that. The people at our Board of Education meetings all look like they were recently hit, not just by a bus, but a smelly, decrepit, soon-to-be-replaced bus.


----------



## Kingsfield

Brooks Brothers OCBD, slim-fit
Bills Khakis, M2 button-fly, 1 5/8" cuffs
McGeorge Shetland
Hamilton Khaki watch
Barbour Bedale
Alden 925


----------



## Connemara

I want a Bedale so badly.

Looks great!


----------



## pengjr

*Sorry for the dirty mirror!*


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> PG -
> 
> I get such a kick out of imagining you at the school board dressed like that. The people at our Board of Education meetings all look like they were recently hit, not just by a bus, but a smelly, decrepit, soon-to-be-replaced bus.


Dressing for meetings has helped over the years, I believe. It establishes an image and credibility, as it does in business, and I'm a relatively outspoken member of the board. Our meetings are broadcast live on TV and then rebroadcast for the next two weeks until the next meeting.


----------



## Laxplayer

Kingsfield,
That is a great looking outfit. You have casual trad nailed. Welcome to the board. 

Pgolden,
Looking good as always. 

pengjr,
Nice looking suit. What is the make of your tie?


----------



## pengjr

The tie is an Altea tie. The shirt Land's End MTM. The suit HF 3 to 2.5 sack suit. The mirrow, don't know, but it's clean now.


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick, do you cover all the meetings for the paper? What are they like? Arguing or pretty much pro forma? I found this shot from before our July meeting. It made me wish it wasn't so rainy and cold out tonight.


----------



## Untilted

Kingsfield said:


> Brooks Brothers OCBD, slim-fit
> Bills Khakis, M2 button-fly, 1 5/8" cuffs
> McGeorge Shetland
> Hamilton Khaki watch
> Barbour Bedale
> Alden 925


So glad to have you aboard! That outfit is spectacular!


----------



## Untilted

Pgolden said:


> Patrick, do you cover all the meetings for the paper? What are they like? Arguing or pretty much pro forma? I found this shot from before our July meeting. It made me wish it wasn't so rainy and cold out tonight.


Pink and White repp tie? now THAT is trad.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Patrick, do you cover all the meetings for the paper? What are they like? Arguing or pretty much pro forma? I found this shot from before our July meeting. It made me wish it wasn't so rainy and cold out tonight.


I wish we could import you to give our officials a lesson in how to handle themselves in public.

In brief: Each town in CT Region One has a central school, K-8. These schools feed into a regional high school. Each central school has an elected board of ed, usually comprised of an uneasy mix of Fretful Mothers and Irate Taxpayers. These boards spend the vast majority of their time arguing about inanities great and small - the price of paper clips, compliance with No Child Left Behind - and have an uncanny ability to turn a simple logistical matter into a raging debate on educational philosophy.

And every year it's the same drill - BoE submits a budget, Irate Taxpayers bemoan the sinister trend of confiscatory taxation, Fretful Mothers accuse Irate Taxpayers of taking it out on the children, and when the dust settles the school gets most of what it asked for, but not all, which always leaves someone nursing a grudge.

It's extremely tedious and from a reporting standpoint damn difficult to describe in an entertaining manner.

I am always the best-dressed man in the room at these wretched events, although that's really not saying much at all - akin to bragging I am the smartest guy in the room.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Small Town Reporter's Secrets Revealed*

This is a typical Wednesday morning 3 a.m. deal for me - after snatching a few hours' sleep between 10 p.m. and 1 a.m. (after rising at 5 a.m. yesterday), I have been up knocking out the last couple of stories. I will nap fitfully for another few hours, and at 8:30 or so walk over to the office and write the cutlines, double-check things, and make myself useful until my eyes start to cross, at which point I walk home and collapse again.

This is a lot easier now that I have a ten-minute walk rather than a 50-minute, 32-mile drive each way.

My computer at the office is dead, and they show no signs of replacing it, so I'm working from home.

During business hours I still dress appropriately, even if I'm not at the office or out and about. I've made this joke before, but I just can't be comfortable interviewing someone in my pajamas. They can get their own damn pajamas.

Ahahaha.

In the wee hours, though, on these Wednesdays, I break my no smoking inside rule and I dress in this study of clashing plaids. This has a practical side, for when I start to doze off, one look at the riot between robe and pajama leg jerks me back into the here and now.


----------



## paper clip

Kingsfield - welcome. full points for your outfit. nicely done. you will fit in well here!

PGolden - Thanks for your contributions to your town, both educationally and sartorially. Leading by example - I like it!

Patrick - great posts. I like the 3am pic. very fogey in a cloud of smoke.


----------



## Haystack

The sources of these garments are not really trad but I thought the look was somewhat trad with the argyle sweater, dark charcoal flannel pants, and J&M wingtips.

Charcoal wool flannel pants from Express. They fit me quite well but I suspect most would not like them.
Merino wool sweater from Target.
Slim fit shirt from the Gap.
12-15 year old pair of J&M wingtips made in the USA. Probably purchased about the time J&M was in its freefall - these were still made in the USA but of corrected grain leather.

https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00694qj8.jpg


----------



## Pgolden

Haystack, I think the outfit is trad to the max. Flannels, argyle sweater, wingtips. It don't get no tradder den dat.


----------



## Patrick06790

Haystack, is that a grey shirt?


----------



## Haystack

Patrick:

The shirt is a grey houndstooth.


----------



## Laxplayer

Haystack said:


> The sources of these garments are not really trad but I thought the look was somewhat trad with the argyle sweater, dark charcoal flannel pants, and J&M wingtips.
> 
> Charcoal wool flannel pants from Express. They fit me quite well but I suspect most would not like them.
> Merino wool sweater from Target.
> Slim fit shirt from the Gap.
> 12-15 year old pair of J&M wingtips made in the USA. Probably purchased about the time J&M was in its freefall - these were still made in the USA but of corrected grain leather.
> 
> https://img293.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00694qj8.jpg


I don't usually wear black, but I like that sweater. I didn't know Target had argyle sweaters. Does it come in other colors?


----------



## Haystack

I don't wear much black either but my wife likes me to so I do every so often.

Target has the sweaters in brown, blue, and maroon (I think) this year. If you can wait until afer X-mas, the sweaters will probably be marked down to $12-$15. I believe it is made in Hong Kong of Italian wool. I have several Target wool sweaters (some made in the UK) that are 3 years old and still are quite serviceable. I probably averaged paying about $10 each for them.


----------



## Kingsfield

To all that said hello or commented on yesterday's pics, thank you.

Today we have:
Brooks Brothers OCBD, slim-fit
Bills Khakis, M2, British khaki
McGeorge Shetland, navy
Hamilton Khaki watch
Sperry Topsiders, Billfish











I work from home. Every day is casual day and usually consists of some variation on the following:
Brook Brothers OCBD, Slim-Fit
Bills M2 or O'Connell's khakis, 1 5/8" cuff, no break
Hamilton Khaki Watch
Barbour Bedale
Various Aldens, Sperrys, Irish Setter or Bean boots

As it get colder, I will wear more Shetlands, Viyellas, Harris Tweeds, cords and moleskins, etc. Come summer, I'll break out the polo shirts. Not sure how many more pics I will post. Seeing essentially the same outfit everyday will probably get old pretty fast.


----------



## Tuck

Kingsfield, both days pics look great. You certainly have the trad look. I especially like the way the pants have minimal break. Well done Sir.


----------



## crs

Had the day off, but drove to Westchester County, N.Y., to dine with my wife, who is attending weeklong seminars there:

Brooks Brothers sack blazer
Land's End white OCBD
Robert Talbott 1987 2 3/4-inch striped tie -- mostly merlot and gray
Ralph Lauren merlot leather belt
Bills M-1 olive plain-front khakis
Olive cotton socks (Mast General Store, Greenville, S.C.)
Allen-Edmonds Norse merlot bluchers
Central Watch wine grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch


----------



## paper clip

Good day to all!

Finally got an adapter for my power hungry dig. cam. so I can get back to photo-posting.

New Bills M1 Olive oxford cloth pants (STP)
BB Red univ. stripe OCBD
Leatherman surcingle belt
BB Alden shell cordo bluchers
Wenger swiss amry watch (quartz) with Central Watch strap (20MM)


----------



## Pgolden

Excellent outfit. The OC Bills: are they comfortable? Too thin to wear in the fall? I always thought of OC pants more suitable for summer, but it would be nice if it were otherwise


----------



## Tucker

To clarify for Pgolden, Bills calls these "Oxford Pants". They are a canvas-type cloth, not "oxford cloth" as used in OCBDs.


----------



## Pgolden

Thanks, Tucker.


----------



## abc123

Paper Clip, looking good, I especially like the shoes!


----------



## paper clip

Tucker said:


> To clarify for Pgolden, Bills calls these "Oxford Pants". They are a canvas-type cloth, not "oxford cloth" as used in OCBDs.


Thanks, Tucker, you beat me to it!

There is a post - something like "oxford cloth Bills -STP" to which I just added some more pics and a review today.

Thanks, guys for the good words!


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*



paper clip said:


> Good day to all!
> 
> Finally got an adapter for my power hungry dig. cam. so I can get back to photo-posting.
> 
> New Bills M1 Olive oxford cloth pants (STP)
> BB Red univ. stripe OCBD
> Leatherman surcingle belt
> BB Alden shell cordo bluchers
> Wenger swiss amry watch (quartz) with Central Watch strap (20MM)


Paper Clip-
I like your cordovan shoes
P.S.-I am wearing the same today


----------



## mcarthur

*what I wore today*

Paper Clip-
The artwork in your in your office is great. You do need to tidy up the office before you fall over your cartons on the floor


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Good day to all!
> 
> Finally got an adapter for my power hungry dig. cam. so I can get back to photo-posting.
> 
> New Bills M1 Olive oxford cloth pants (STP)
> BB Red univ. stripe OCBD
> Leatherman surcingle belt
> BB Alden shell cordo bluchers
> Wenger swiss amry watch (quartz) with Central Watch strap (20MM)


I have that strap. Nice job with the shirt.

I love Central Watch. If it was a woman, and rich, and beautiful, and completely undemanding in every area except sex, I'd marry it.


----------



## abc123

Paper Clip, 

I realized why I like your outfit so much today - I'm wearing practically the same thing - Polo Darlton shell blutchers, chinos, and a brooks red universty striped ocbd! Now if only I'd buy some of those cool watch bands...


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Man, I really envy you guys with Bill's Khakis. I really want to buy a few pairs, but they aren't available in Hawaii. I don't want to order them online without trying them on as well. Anyone know if they're available in Vegas? I go there twice a year for shoe conventions.


----------



## Connemara

LeatherSOUL said:


> Man, I really envy you guys with Bill's Khakis. I really want to buy a few pairs, but they aren't available in Hawaii. I don't want to order them online without trying them on as well. Anyone know if they're available in Vegas? I go there twice a year for *shoe conventions*.


So they really do exist!!!


----------



## Untilted

LeatherSOUL said:


> Man, I really envy you guys with Bill's Khakis. I really want to buy a few pairs, but they aren't available in Hawaii. I don't want to order them online without trying them on as well. Anyone know if they're available in Vegas? I go there twice a year for shoe conventions.


You should be able to return the pants if you don't like them. Phone order from o'connell's, eljo's or something, make sure they have good return policy.

or get a cheap pair on ebay.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Connemara said:


> So they really do exist!!!


Oh boy do they ever! I'd love to go to MICAM in Italy one day, but WSA in Vegas takes care of my needs for now.


----------



## Kingsfield

Brooks Brothers OCBD, slim-fit, white
Bills Khakis, M2, khaki
McGeorge Shetland, mid-grey
Hamilton Khaki watch
Alden 986
Barbour Bedale


----------



## paper clip

Thanks, gents, all for the nice comments.



mcarthur said:


> Paper Clip- I like your cordovan shoes
> P.S.-I am wearing the same today


Wow. I am akin with cordo greatness! :icon_smile_wink:



mcarthur said:


> Paper Clip- The artwork in your in your office is great. You do need to tidy up the office before you fall over your cartons on the floor


Sadly enough, this is 'tidied up'



Patrick06790 said:


> I have that strap. Nice job with the shirt.
> I love Central Watch. If it was a woman, and rich, and beautiful, and completely undemanding in every area except sex, I'd marry it.


I concur. Also, CW is a cheap date @ 5 straps for $25!



abc123 said:


> Paper Clip, I realized why I like your outfit so much today - I'm wearing practically the same thing - Polo Darlton shell blutchers, chinos, and a brooks red universty striped ocbd! Now if only I'd buy some of those cool watch bands...


Oh man, I ALMOST pulled the trigger on Darlton bluchers today on polo.com, but, even with the private sale and 15% additional (total: $307 shipped), I could not justify the purchase of such similar shoes. I was even going to switch and order the wingtips (y'know just to try and return 'em:icon_smile_wink: ), but they only had smaller sizes. I'm TRYING to get a bit better in avoiding impulse internet buying.....


----------



## AlanC

paper clip said:


> I'm TRYING to get a bit better in avoiding impulse internet buying.....


Impulse internet buying? What's that?

Clean, classic look, pc. I better be careful of letting my office creep into my pics with macarthur's watchful eye out there.

Today I wore:

RL Polo buttondown
BR moleskins
BB belt
Grenson chukkas


----------



## Untilted

Paper clip, the red uni. stripe ocbd is my currently fav pattern out of all bb ocbds, BB nailed the color. and i can't compliment enough on that watch strap, which works so well with the shirt. what a dandy! 

P.S. How do you like that watch?


----------



## abc123

Oh man, I ALMOST pulled the trigger on Darlton bluchers today on polo.com, but, even with the private sale and 15% additional (total: $307 shipped), I could not justify the purchase of such similar shoes. I was even going to switch and order the wingtips (y'know just to try and return 'em:icon_smile_wink: ), but they only had smaller sizes. I'm TRYING to get a bit better in avoiding impulse internet buying.....[/quote]

They're real nice, and you still have a few hours left to change your mind:devil::devil::devil:

In all honesty, they're really similar to the ones you're wearing today, and I would personally spend my money on a more different style (unless of course you have the other styles already covered). I'm hoping that in the spring sale, I'll be able to grab a pair of the cordo tassels.


----------



## paper clip

Untilted said:


> Paper clip, the red uni. stripe ocbd is my currently fav pattern out of all bb ocbds, BB nailed the color. and i can't compliment enough on that watch strap, which works so well with the shirt. what a dandy!
> 
> P.S. How do you like that watch?


I, too, think the red is great - a nice change, not a shirt that everyone has, like the blue stripe, which is probably my 2d favorite.

I thought the watch strap was a bit dandy, as it is so matches the shirt color, but what the heck...

The watch is fine. This forum has spoiled me, though, and I am just waiting on an appropriate time (budget) to score a Hamilton Khaki Automatic.


----------



## paper clip

abc123 said:


> They're real nice, and you still have a few hours left to change your mind:devil::devil::devil:
> 
> In all honesty, they're really similar to the ones you're wearing today, and I would personally spend my money on a more different style (unless of course you have the other styles already covered). I'm hoping that in the spring sale, I'll be able to grab a pair of the cordo tassels.


I am glad I did not do it as they are too similar. I will wait for a sale on wingtips in my size. They really look nice. When I wind up purchasing cordo tassels, they will be Aldens - the originator!


----------



## Haystack

I picked up 2 Paul Frederick shirts recently, this one is a lavender tattersall. I'm not really in love with the tie pairing but I thought I would try it today.


----------



## Patrick06790

Haystack, that looks pretty good. My suggestion would be a tie with a thick stripe - the two small patterns on the tie and shirt jump around a little. That could be the light in the photo, too.

What's the suit?

I got back into a tradly mode today after all that fogeyness.


----------



## Untilted

Haysack and Patrick, you both look great!! 

Patrick, gotta love that classic repp tie, and your pocket square reminds me of a tie dyed piece of handkerchief.


----------



## Connemara

Feelin' Tradly today, aside from the pants.

Brooks Bros. charcoal lambswool sweater, v-neck
RL Polo shirt, BDC with purple glenplaid and navy windowpane
American Eagle jeans
Alden 986's, burgundy calf
Generic navy cotton socks
Polo RL D-ring ribbon belt (primarily navy)


----------



## Pgolden

Great jacket and tie, Patrick.
Haystack, I think the suit is terrific. I would have worn a lavendar or dark purpe tie. Looks great with gray. Also brown or a dark gold to match your pinstripe. Matching tie to pinstripes always highlight the stripes in the suit and I think is generally an eye-catcher.


----------



## Acct2000

Very nice, Patrick!


----------



## Kingsfield

Mucking around on a Saturday afternoon
============================
LL Bean Scotch plaid flannel shirt, Royal Stewart
Land's End widewale cords, dark olive brown ($12 on clearance rank)
Barbour liner vest
Hamilton Khaki watch
Irish Setter 853 chukka boots, sunset brown kangaroo leather


----------



## abc123

Pondering the great mysteries of life on a Sunday afternoon... +10 points for anyone who knows where the picture was taken, and +100 if anyone knows what the hell the writing in background is saying...


----------



## Patrick06790

Kingsfield's back yard?

Both you guys have a good fall look.


----------



## Untilted

Kingfield, you are sporting my favorite flannel shirt!

abc123, great barbour jacket!


----------



## Kingsfield

abc123 said:


> Pondering the great mysteries of life on a Sunday afternoon... +10 points for anyone who knows where the picture was taken, and +100 if anyone knows what the hell the writing in background is saying...
> 
> />


Lefty's Chop House in Hanover, NJ
Sign reads, "Idealism is fine, but as it approaches reality, the costs become prohibitive".


----------



## AlanC

HSM blue/white mini-check shirt
Zegna paisley tie
Alan Paine lambswool sweater vest
RL Polo brown faux 'gator belt
grey with taupe windowpane wool trousers
AE Bradleys in chili
Partridge quilted jacket (Made in England)


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC-
I would exchange the partridge quilted jacket for a sports jacket


----------



## AlanC

Understandable, but I'm away from home and putting together things from what I have with me. It was cold and wet outside, so I needed the jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC-
No problem. Stay on the sunny side of the street


----------



## A.Squire

Kingsfield said:


> Lefty's Chop House in Hanover, NJ
> Sign reads, "Idealism is fine, but as it approaches reality, the costs become prohibitive".


Really, after studying the photo I thought the sign read "you may sit, but no food is served at this table"&#8230;looks like the poor chap is about to starve. Now get your skinny hump inside and get a burger already. You're making me hungry.


----------



## paper clip

Nice fall outfits, abc and kingsfield. Alan - classy as usual even with the Partridge coat!

Finally getting colder up here in MA after several weeks of temps in the 60s.

BB blue OCBD
LE lambswool sweater - marled red
LE cords (pleated, no cuffs)
986s










good day to all!


----------



## Patrick06790

I like paper clip's office. Wanna trade?

I knew today was going to blow. Ye Ed gets all excited because local prep school wins its football championship. Somebody went and took some photos, so now they want to go page one with a dynamite football story by yours truly.

Except...I didn't go to the game, which was in Hartford. Not that Hartford's a million miles away, but they won't reimburse me for gas, ticket or time, which effectively rules it out.

But doesn't stop them from yowling at me to do the story. From home, mind you, as my computer at the office died and they haven't replaced it. So here I am, burning up _my _phone line, etc., trying to write a story about a football game I didn't see and apparently all of those who did have gone into witness protection.

I can't even find a freaking box score in three papers - the actual paper, not the websites.

So here I am blowing off a good head of steam with a fairly tradly outfit. The jacket's darted but not so's you'd really notice, and besides it's warm on a chilly day. The trousers I got from former forum member bosthist, and the AE Leeds are banged up, which is fine as I spent the morning in a stable. (As opposed to the zoo I work in.)

In the office thread elsewhere somebody mentioned keeping an empty box handy with "Do Not Remove" on it, so he wouldn't have to look for it when he quit. What an excellent idea.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> ...I can't even find a freaking box score in three papers - the actual paper, not the websites...


For one horrible moment there, I thought you were referring to the Grey Cup...


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> For one horrible moment there, I thought you were referring to the Grey Cup...


Never mind the Grey Cup - how about them grey pants? That's all I care about at this point.


----------



## paper clip

All looks good, Patrick. Sorry to hear about your continuing travails at the paper. All fodder for a great novel someday, I'll wager!


----------



## Patrick06790

*I may be a psycho, but at least I'm coordinated*

What the Well-Dressed Psycho is Wearing:


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> Nice fall outfits, abc and kingsfield. Alan - classy as usual even with the Partridge coat!
> 
> Finally getting colder up here in MA after several weeks of temps in the 60s.
> 
> BB blue OCBD
> LE lambswool sweater - marled red
> LE cords (pleated, no cuffs)
> 986s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good day to all!


Paper Clip-
I would recommend cuffs on your cords


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Paper Clip-
> I would recommend cuffs on your cords


All of my cords were bought a couple of years back (LE) and do not have cuffs, save 1 pair of finer wales. They are all still in pretty good shape, so I am wearing them despite their 'cufflessness'. As I replace, I shall obtain cuffed cords.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> All of my cords were bought a couple of years back (LE) and do not have cuffs, save 1 pair of finer wales. They are all still in pretty good shape, so I am wearing them despite their 'cufflessness'. As I replace, I shall obtain cuffed cords.


Paper Clip-
Donate and treat yourself to some new cords


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Paper Clip-
> Donate and treat yourself to some new cords


Unfortunately, I have alread 'donated and treated' myself to the end of my budget this year! I plan to thoroughly scour the LE cords in overstocks during the spring so I am ready for next fall/winter!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> Unfortunately, I have alread 'donated and treated' myself to the end of my budget this year! I plan to thoroughly scour the LE cords in overstocks during the spring so I am ready for next fall/winter!


Paper Clip-
What size and length trousers do you wear?


----------



## Markus

*Dang! That's Nice!*



AlanC said:


> HSM blue/white mini-check shirt
> Zegna paisley tie
> Alan Paine lambswool sweater vest
> RL Polo brown faux 'gator belt
> grey with taupe windowpane wool trousers
> AE Bradleys in chili
> Partridge quilted jacket (Made in England)


A very nice look. Where, sire, are the trousers from?

And what color of paste wax do you use on your A-E Bradleys? I just picked up a pair but am not sure what color of wax to use.

I like the way the windowpane in the slacks goes with the shoes, jacket and tie.

Markus


----------



## Connemara

Happy Thanksgiving, all!

---Polo RL lambswool sweater, mint with embroidered mallards
---Oxxford brown/cream houndstooth (sort of...it's an odd pattern) cashmere & wool trousers, flat-front and cuffed
---Brooks Bros. light blue OCBD
---Wool argyle socks, green & burnt umber
---Alden 986's, burgundy
---Slight hangover.


----------



## a.dickens

Great look, Connemara! I really like the pants and the sweater looks great too.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Connemara said:


> ...---Alden 986's, burgundy...


Yet they are un-lined?


----------



## patbrady2005

I can't claim to be fully trad but I do try to incorporate the trad philosophy into my style. I don't cuff my flat fronts and my jackets are darted.

I like a simple classic look, hopefully I achieve it once in awhile.

A year ago these pictures would have probably shown me in a cheap black suit, french blue wrinkle free shirt and some type of "fashionable" solid satin look tie. Clunky black shoes would have tied the outfit together.

Thanks for helping to steer me in the right direction.

Opinions welcome.

https://img301.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blackwhitecoatle6.jpg
Brooks Black/White Coat
Lands End OCBD
Lands End Flat Front Pants 
J Crew Tie
Brown AE Kennetts & Dress Belt (off camera)
Brooks Navy Argyle Socks

https://img222.imageshack.us/my.php?image=blazertp8.jpg
Brooks Blazer
The rest is the same as above


----------



## Pgolden

Looks great! Well done!


----------



## AlanC

Markus said:


> A very nice look. Where, sire, are the trousers from?
> 
> And what color of paste wax do you use on your A-E Bradleys? I just picked up a pair but am not sure what color of wax to use.
> 
> I like the way the windowpane in the slacks goes with the shoes, jacket and tie.


Thank you, kind sir. I was pretty pleased with it. I've just returned from dial-up purgatory back to the land of DSL; I hadn't seen your post earlier.

The trousers came from a consignment store, NWT, hemmed and cuffed to my inseam. They must have been a pair that was never picked up. Anyway, you won't believe the label--because I didn't--Coldwater Creek. Almost everything is thrift/consignment (shirt, tie, sweater, trousers). The jacket is from STP last year and the Bradleys from ebay.

I use "Light Brown" from Cura, which is made by Woodlore, which is owned by Allen Edmonds. I'm sure any light brown would do.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Kingsfield said:


> ...Bills M2 or O'Connell's khakis, 1 5/8" cuff, no break...


I though I was the only person here who wore the O'Connell's "house" khakis. Never saw mention of them before. Do you like them?

My view is they have more classic details than Bill's, thinner belt loops, and straight legs from the knee down (Bill's are tapered slightly), although the Bill's just have a certain "quality" that makes them a bit preferred. The price difference is favourable to the O'Connell's though.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Post-Thanksgiving, developing a head cold*

Jacket - the ever-popular Big Blue, winner of the Most Shapeless Garment Award in 2004.

LE Drifter blue/grey cotton sweater vest, probably the best value in my closets in terms of wearings per dollar. And they are always in the overstocks. Coolidge's idea about vanity sizing affecting sweaters is correct, I think. I have one of these in a large (42-44) and it's too long as well as more voluminous than necessary. A medium, allegedly for a 38-40, is just right.

BB check ocbd, non-iron, Jimmy crack corn and I don't care.

Black t-shirt underneath for that slightly hip art-damaged downtown clubbing urban edge we all secretly want but know we'd look absolutely ridiculous if we tried it.

Olive LE cords, flat front, no cuffs because a) I don't like LE's miserly little cuffs and b) I didn't feel like embarking on yet another project for the alterations ladies. Plus during my extended ramble through woods and fields today a cuffed trouser would have been immensely impractical.

Orvis buck wingtips with lug soles. One of those STP things that seems like a good idea, appears to be anything but when they arrive but inertia sets in and the return is not made, they are dug out later, and in double hindsight are just fine.

Somebody in the watchband thread said navy and white is always safe. This is an off-white but I concur.

The Trad remedy for an incoming head cold has to be hot Scotch and water with lemon and honey - splash the Scotch around a bit, please. However, I no longer drink, probably because I found myself looking forward to catching colds. So herbal tea and some stuff called ZiCam is the ticket.


----------



## Patrick06790

*New Atkinson Irish poplin from Hober*

Forgot to mention I received my Atkinson Irish poplin tie from David Hober - apparently the first one they shipped out. I guess that makes me a trendsetter or something.

Anyway it's a treat. Not as thick as the other ties from them, but still very substantial in terms of making a good knot. This one has a width of three inches.

I think the next one from Denver's going to be Trad #2.


----------



## Kingsfield

AlanC—I like those Bradley’s. AE's chili is a great color.

Connemara—Dig the sweater, ducks and color. Are the shoes 986’s or 984’s?

Patbrady2005—Lookin’ sharp in both pics.

Patrick—You sir are a man of many great outfits. I am unabashedly jealous of your tie collection!

Doctor Damage—Between you, me and the lamppost, I honestly think the O’Connell’s are probably more “trad” in the classic, old-man-pants-sense than Bills. I like the cut, fit and the fact that you can get them in olive. Still, it's hard to beat the Bills.


----------



## paper clip

patbrady: double thumbs up from me. great looks, both.

Patrick: as usual a great outfit, though the no-tie and the black t-shirt were a bit jarring. I hate to even suggest this, lest you give up your classic fogey-ness, but you look several years younger sans tie.

Hoberian-atkinson: GREAT tie!


----------



## patbrady2005

Thanks for the kind words gentlemen. Consider my confidence boosted.


----------



## Patrick06790

Kingsfield said:


> AlanC-I like those Bradley's. AE's chili is a great color.
> 
> Connemara-Dig the sweater, ducks and color. Are the shoes 986's or 984's?
> 
> Patbrady2005-Lookin' sharp in both pics.
> 
> Patrick-You sir are a man of many great outfits. I am unabashedly jealous of your tie collection!
> 
> Doctor Damage-Between you, me and the lamppost, I honestly think the O'Connell's are probably more "trad" in the classic, old-man-pants-sense than Bills. I like the cut, fit and the fact that you can get them in olive. Still, it's hard to beat the Bills.


I am about to get a pair of O'Connell's in olive. The price is certainly right.


----------



## tripreed

I'm digging that sweater.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Aiding and abetting*

A friend of mine is here making me soup for my aching sinuses, and she obliged by manning the camera for what I think of as an ongoing series with a title like "Great Men at Home" and she refers to as my contribution to "that gang of narcissistic weirdos on that dumb website."

The last is from this morning, trying to make a pocket square point.

This woman has her own set of obsessions, so I am on safe rhetorical ground (I think).




























By the way, I was informed today that I won some sort of award from the New England Press Association for my sports column, although they couldn't tell me which one or whether I took first, second or third. They did tell me there was no money attached to the prize, which figures.


----------



## Pgolden

Congratulations on the award. And finding a woman to make you soup and take your picture. Never an easy thing to do.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Congratulations on the award. And finding a woman to make you soup and take your picture. Never an easy thing to do.


Now if we could just see eye-to-eye on my assertion that "Night of the Living Dead" is a better film than "Citizen Kane."


----------



## Andersdad

Patrick...Love the tie!


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> Now if we could just see eye-to-eye on my assertion that "Night of the Living Dead" is a better film than "Citizen Kane."


As a married man of many years I offer you the following advice: Give it up. NofLD: That's a guy thing.


----------



## AlanC

I hope you get to feeling better.



Patrick06790 said:


> ...she refers to as my contribution to "that gang of narcissistic weirdos on that dumb website."


She must read us regularly.



> By the way, I was informed today that I won some sort of award from the New England Press Association for my sports column, although they couldn't tell me which one or whether I took first, second or third. They did tell me there was no money attached to the prize, which figures.


Congratulations! :icon_cheers: Come down here and cover the Mike Shula firing.

Sorry about the money.


----------



## Kingsfield

Congratulations, Patrick. Should they offer “best-dressed” or “craftiest-thriftier” awards, you would be a shoe-in. Or, if sportin' the Knapp’s, a “boot-in”.


----------



## tsherry

*Congratulations*

Way to go on the sports writing award, Patrick; Granny Rice rides again!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Didn't HST start out as a sports writer?
Are we present at the start of something great?


----------



## zignatius

Patrick06790 said:


> [She] refers to as my contribution to "that gang of narcissistic weirdos on that dumb website."


Heh. She's a keeper.

Mad props on the award. Leverage it.


----------



## Pgolden

*School Board Night*

Green Wool Cap.
Ancient Harris Tweed, and I will not get rid of of it.
JAB light blue with brown windowpane, spread collar, FC with silver berry BB links.
BB Tie I've owned for close to 20 years.
Faux Croc JAB belt
JCP Vintage chinos
Green and blue socks JCrew
J&M horsebit loafers, which you could see better if I'd had the sense to pull my pants up.


----------



## AlanC

Excellent, Pgolden! My father is on his local school board, but I'll not even dare imagine what he and other members wear. On the bright side, he was re-elected without opposition earlier this month.

What is the set of six old books directly above your right shoulder (on the viewer's left), top shelf? They always catch my eye. (Wait, I just realized the top picture is reversed!)


----------



## Patrick06790

Great expression, too. "Do you seriously ask us to accept these budget numbers, Mr. Snodgrass? Perhaps if you hadn't submitted them written in crayon on the back of a cocktail napkin..."


----------



## Pgolden

AlanC said:


> Excellent, Pgolden! My father is on his local school board, but I'll not even dare imagine what he and other members wear. On the bright side, he was re-elected without opposition earlier this month.
> 
> What is the set of six old books directly above your right shoulder (on the viewer's left), top shelf? They always catch my eye. (Wait, I just realized the top picture is reversed!)


Six volume edition of the world's great poems. I imagine your dad likes the school board, since he ran again. Tell me: Is he down South? I'm wondering if they are as regulated as schools are in NY. This both helps and hurts board members.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Pgolden-
Looking good. Based on my experience you are the best dressed person at the meeting


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> Great expression, too. "Do you seriously ask us to accept these budget numbers, Mr. Snodgrass? Perhaps if you hadn't submitted them written in crayon on the back of a cocktail napkin..."


Patrick-
Unfortunately what's the way the real world works


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> Great expression, too. "Do you seriously ask us to accept these budget numbers, Mr. Snodgrass? Perhaps if you hadn't submitted them written in crayon on the back of a cocktail napkin..."


I'm going to need the expression tonight. It's politics night. Turns out we've been in a consortium for our district medical benefits, and many of the other districts are so dopey they haven't analyzed how bad a deal they've gotten, and since we're in the consortium, it hasn't been so great for us. Tonight, on TV, I get to say how deeply we may regret pulling out of this consortium unless this situation is fixed, a situation, I might add, of which taxpayers were unaware--at least until tonight.
Funny thing is, last year I always wore a suit, trying to project a sterner image. It worked and I got done what I need to get done, but this year I'm doing more jackets to try and soften things up.
Whether I'll run again--I have one more year--is an open question. And I suspect the town is split on my candidacy, since I have ruffled a few feathers, but also helped to save a good deal of money and this year start some new programs for the kids.
Here's something I've learned about politics: It's hard to tell some people the unpleasant truth. I always knew that intellectually, but doing it for real is an experience of a different order.


----------



## AlanC

Pgolden said:


> Six volume edition of the world's great poems. I imagine your dad likes the school board, since he ran again. Tell me: Is he down South? I'm wondering if they are as regulated as schools are in NY. This both helps and hurts board members.


He's in Kentucky. Things are fairly tightly controlled since education "reform" several years back. I don't know if they would be as regulated as NY, though.

He loves the school board. He's a retired elementary school principal, and he likes staying involved. He was appointed to fill out the remainder of an unexpired term when a member of the board passed away. Since then he's been elected twice (including this month). My father's grandfather served as chairman of the same board many years ago.


----------



## Pgolden

AlanC said:


> He's in Kentucky. Things are fairly tightly controlled since education "reform" several years back. I don't know if they would be as regulated as NY, though.
> 
> He loves the school board. He's a retired elementary school principal, and he likes staying involved. He was appointed to fill out the remainder of an unexpired term when a member of the board passed away. Since then he's been elected twice (including this month). My father's grandfather served as chairman of the same board many years ago.


Interesting, and what a wonderful thing for you father and grandfather to do. I think in our town, where the taxes are so high, and many towns throughout NY State, it would be difficult to elect a former public-school administrator or teacher to a board, since their salaries, benefits, and retirement packages are what's driving the tax hikes. In one town, a number of teachers from outside the district ran and won and then pulled a whole bunch of stuff behind closed doors, and from what I read the case should be referred to the Commissioner of Education, since it seemed to me they violated a number of open-meeting laws. In NY State, the C of E is basically a king in that his utterances have the power of law and can only be challenged in court. He talks, you obey. Our system is a mess; and don't even get me started on NYC, where janitors sometimes earn more than Upstate superintendents and the school bus drivers' union down there appears to be in bed with the Mob.
It's worth a novel.
Oh. And the superintendent in the district next to us just retired, and it turns out a state audit of their books showed that he may well have taken a bunch of money he wasn't entitled to when he left; also, he said he was going to conferences when he was really staying at a hotel/casino; and he attended a local strip club and then checked into a local hotel for the night and put his little adventure on the school-district credit card. Our district, thank goddness, doesn't allow credit cards for anyone, and I don't believe any districts should. But that's a statewide battle for another day, and one I would love to take on.
Somewhere along the line, it seems, some school employees in our state decided they really worked for Enron.

I've actually written a few columns on some of these issues for the local paper; it helped get the community involved; and I've put them up on my Web site. If you're interested here's the address.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> Unfortunately what's the way the real world works


Tell me about it. I cover the Connecticut version of these things. Yikes!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Pgolden-
I hope you have the books and records audited by one of the big four accounting firms. Some local boards learned the hard way that the superintendent and the local cpa firm were to close.
Good luck tonight


----------



## Pgolden

mcarthur said:


> Pgolden-
> I hope you have the books and records audited by one of the big four accounting firms. Some local boards learned the hard way that the superintendent and the local cpa firm were to close.
> Good luck tonight


You bet! And thanks for your good wishes. That's been one of my biggest battles, inserting the board into all of this business and being accused of being a micromanager. I say it's oversight, and this year I have most of the board saying the same thing. We got a lucky break. The NYS Comptroller madated Audit Committees for districts, and all administrators are excluded from those meetings--by law. I'm on that committee and we now have much more arm's length between consultants and service-providers, but not nearly enough to suit me. So we started a Business Practices Committee--I'm the chairman--and we are reviewing the practices of the district for all big-ticket items. The superintendent wasn't thrilled about this committee, but he's really taken to it, and I've marvelled at how well he's done. In fact, in another year or so, there will be few major decisions that the board won't be involved in, as opposed to many other districts where boards simply serve as rubber stamps. That's how the disaster in Roslyn, Long Island, happened, and that's how this guy in our neighboring district got away with his nonsense.


----------



## Patrick06790

*DEP Night*

The Dept. of Environmental Protection meets tonight in Kent to inform the public on what they're thinking of doing with the $9 million they got out of GE for gratuitous insult to the Housatonic River - quite apart from the gazillion-dollar federal settlement.

This money is for whatever sort of improvements they'd like to do - easements, boat ramps, parks - but people insist on thinking the money is for PCB cleanup.

It isn't.

And although it has been explained umpteen times, I guarantee at least three nitwits, including one reporter, will want to know if when the river will be safe to play in. (The answer is it's safe right now.)

Then they will want to know why GE isn't paying its fair share. (Answer: GE has and is.)

Then they will want to know if they can eat fish from the river. (Off the record answer from state official: You'd have to eat nothing but Housy fish for decades to get any appreciable level of PCBs.)

I cannot conceive of attending one of these without a coat and tie. This is one herd you really want to stand out from.

However, I am tired, ailing and extra-cranky.

Corbin sack jacket that looks much darker in these photos than it is, BB blue shirt, Hober Irish poplin tie, hanky from the Great Pocket Square Haul of November 2006, and a burst of color on the wrist.


----------



## Pgolden

Looks grand, Patrick. Whenever I get an overdose of politics I always remember the Churchill quote, something like: "The most depressing thing about democracy is spending five minutes with the average voter."
Have fun, tonight.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Patrick-
You are looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Pgolden-
Every six month cycle check telephone, office supplies and petty cash


----------



## Pgolden

Audit Committee has an outside auditor that we hired who comes in to do this and reports to us. We also have a tip line. And we check sports receipts and PTA money and on and on.


----------



## mcarthur

*what do I really need*

Pgolden-
You audit committee is doing the right thing. My final thought on serving on boards for not for profit organizations is to make sure that the entity has officers and directors liability insurance


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Patrick06790 said:


> Forgot to mention I received my Atkinson Irish poplin tie from David Hober - apparently the first one they shipped out. I guess that makes me a trendsetter or something.
> 
> Anyway it's a treat. Not as thick as the other ties from them, but still very substantial in terms of making a good knot. This one has a width of three inches.
> 
> I think the next one from Denver's going to be Trad #2.


Great tie. Actually looks like the Squadron A tie from Brooks Brothers back in the 60s-80s. I have one similar to it with thinner stripes from Ben Silver, which is Trinity Boat Club:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Alden 467
B2ease Navy Pin
B2 White OCBD
Waltham 1950s 17J w/ navy/gold JPress strap
Cape Code Christmas tie whales w/ holly 100% poly!


----------



## Haystack

Lands End flat front harvest orange cotton covert twill pants
BB sweater
LL Bean boots

I haven't ironed a shirt in the past 2 weeks due to the holiday break and whatnot. I used up my last ironed shirt on Tuesday and am now doing t-shirts under sweaters.

https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00710yp7.jpg


----------



## AlanC

Squadron A said:


> Cape Code Christmas tie whales w/ holly 100% poly!


Can we label that the Holly & Poly tie, then?


----------



## mpcsb

AlanC said:


> Can we label that the Holly & Poly tie, then?


Didn't Burl Ives sing "Have a holly poly Christmas"?

Have a holly poly Christmas 
And in case you didn't hear 
Oh bygolly have a holly poly Christmas 
This year


----------



## Pgolden

Haystack said:


> Lands End flat front harvest orange cotton covert twill pants
> BB sweater
> LL Bean boots
> I haven't ironed a shirt in the past 2 weeks due to the holiday break and whatnot. I used up my last ironed shirt on Tuesday and am now doing t-shirts under sweaters.
> 
> https://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00710yp7.jpg


Orange twill looks great!


----------



## paper clip

Yesterday was rainy and cool. Just getting around to posting these today - warm and sunny!

Coat: LE field coat with field system puffy vest liner thingy on overstocks $30 for coat and $15 for vest. Pretty good for early to late fall with the vest.










LE Blue and red tattersall OCBD. I like it, but BB OCBD cloth has me spolied - I feel that this fabric is too thin and floppy.
LE black supima sweater vest
LE tan cords (pleats and no cuffs, as I've said before)
not shown (not worth it) J+M tan split toe blucher - rubber and leather sole (my rain shoe)
not shown - Polo tan belt










Blue/Red striped watch band from Andover Shop
Hat: LE Harris Tweed driver cap.


----------



## AlanC

^ Great cap! I really need to add some hats and caps to shield my large balding head.


----------



## Acct2000

Get some caps if you want, Alan, but your head looks fine in your pictures. It doesn't need to be hidden, unless that is your fashion choice for the day.

(I just hope you're not self-conscious.)


----------



## paper clip

Today's weather - warm, but heavy rain and wind in the PM. No clients to see:

BB slim fit white OCBD - it is true that the white shirts shrink more than the colored ones. perhaps when the cotton is dyed and then dried, it shrinks while the white misses out on that one shrink session?

maroon Eddie Bauer sweater vest

Bills M2, flat front, cuffs

not shown - LE surciingle belt, khaki with navy stripe

footwear: LLB field boot.



















Today's new hat for the rain:










Mizen Head from Ireland, purch by my M-I-L on her recent trip. Olive green with brown corduroy band and interior. Cotton and resin blend. Yet unworn, I'll advise of its rain repellency after I go out this afternoon.


----------



## AlanC

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Get some caps if you want, Alan, but your head looks fine in your pictures. It doesn't need to be hidden, unless that is your fashion choice for the day.
> 
> (I just hope you're not self-conscious.)


No, not at all. But in the cold there's not much up there to keep body heat in, and in summer I need to get a Panama to keep the UV rays away. I also simply like the look of hats and caps, I've just not taken the time to focus in that area of acquisition. I need to quit buying cufflinks and shoes.


----------



## Pgolden

paper clip said:


> Today's weather - warm, but heavy rain and wind in the PM. No clients to see:
> 
> BB slim fit white OCBD - it is true that the white shirts shrink more than the colored ones. perhaps when the cotton is dyed and then dried, it shrinks while the white misses out on that one shrink session?
> 
> maroon Eddie Bauer sweater vest
> 
> Bills M2, flat front, cuffs
> 
> not shown - LE surciingle belt, khaki with navy stripe
> 
> footwear: LLB field boot.
> 
> ...
> 
> Today's new hat for the rain:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mizen Head from Ireland, purch by my M-I-L on her recent trip. Olive green with brown corduroy band and interior. Cotton and resin blend. Yet unworn, I'll advise of its rain repellency after I go out this afternoon.


Wonderful hat. Next time M-I-L is in the mood to buy one, let me know and I'll send her my address.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> No, not at all. But in the cold there's not much up there to keep body heat in, and in summer I need to get a Panama to keep the UV rays away. I also simply like the look of hats and caps, I've just not taken the time to focus in that area of acquisition. I need to quit buying cufflinks and shoes.


AlanC-
What is your hat size?


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

My rain hat from Lock & Company


----------



## jml90

[Dirty Joke]You don't even take your hat off mac? Crude man[/Dirty Joke]


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Optimo midnight blue fedora


----------



## AlanC

I understand Optimo makes an impressive hat, Mac.


----------



## Acct2000

Nice hat. Is it trad? I am wondering more than criticizing.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> I understand Optimo makes an impressive hat, Mac.


AlanC-
IMHO Optimo Hat Company is the best hatters


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Optimo light brown


----------



## abc123

Mac-

Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection of shoes and hats. Is there any chance we could have a bit of insight to the rest of what you are wearing? I would expecialy interested to see what you wear with your different black shoes, as I always find myself choosing brown and have trouble finding what looks good with black shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice hat. Is it trad? I am wondering more than criticizing.


Forsbergacct-
Thank you!
Fedoras IMHO are very trad.
According to my grandfather of blessed memory BB sold hats at the turn of the Twenty century


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



abc123 said:


> Mac-
> 
> Thank you for sharing your beautiful collection of shoes and hats. Is there any chance we could have a bit of insight to the rest of what you are wearing? I would expecialy interested to see what you wear with your different black shoes, as I always find myself choosing brown and have trouble finding what looks good with black shoes.


Abc123-
Today I am wearing a dark green master golf club sports jacket with navy blue khakis. Black shoes go very well with navy blue suits. Also, blazer with gray trousers goes well with black shoes. Navy blue and red cords go well with black shoes. Try it you might like it


----------



## Patrick06790

*Aaaaagh*

I knew today was going to be awful and it has been. I have a few moments to fool around at home before going to a meeting of the Kent, Conn. Board of Selectmen - the World's Dumbest Deliberative Body.

There is no issue they cannot discuss for hours. If you lit one of them on fire they'd vote to form a committee to discuss whether to throw water, use a fire extinguisher or a blanket, and then they'd need a subcommittee to consider spring water vs. tap.

So, here is the award-winning sportswriter beating his head against the door frame, smoking a cigar indoors (which he vowed never to do in his shiny new place), with Mercer shirt, Brooks plaid tie askew, and the LE blue/grey sweater vest that is the single most versatile item of clothing in history.

And the Knapp Farm Boot, ready for grinding my enemies beneath my heel.

Selah


----------



## Pgolden

Looks good, Patrick. Sorry about the meeting. Again, just keep repeating Churchill's mantra: The most depressing thing about democracy is spending five minutes with the average voter. And that's in spades when it's an elected board.


----------



## Patrick06790

Forgot to add, grey herringbone jacket. And the voluminous trousers are Bill's M1Ps.

Like the trick with the basketball lamp? I just noticed it.


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> Abc123-
> Today I am wearing a dark green master golf club sports jacket with navy blue khakis. Black shoes go very well with navy blue suits. Also, blazer with gray trousers goes well with black shoes. Navy blue and red cords go well with black shoes. Try it you might like it


Perhaps I'll give it a go tomorrow. I don't have a problem wearing black shoes with suits, but casual clothes have been tricky. I'll see what I can come up with. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick06790 said:


> Like the trick with the basketball lamp? I just noticed it.


Fooled me...I thought you were actually holding a ball. I thought, "Now that's a sportswriter racking his brain after a loooong day." In actuality, you're just one clever photog...

TT


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> Forgot to add, grey herringbone jacket. And the voluminous trousers are Bill's M1Ps.
> 
> Like the trick with the basketball lamp? I just noticed it.


Hah! I saw this and wondered if you planned it. Nice work, as always.


----------



## paper clip

Today (rather this evening) local bar association holiday party (drinks and hors d'oeuvres at a local bar/restaurant)

BB Blazer - 3/2 sack, patch/flap (ebay $9.99!!!)
Red small paisley square - Andover
BB blue OCBD
BB Makers Green/red/white stripe tie
LE glove brown belt
Bills M2P chocolate twill
BB Alden shell bluchers - brown


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick is clearly going off the deep end...

Can everyone please stop posting the prices for their amazing eBay and thrift finds? It's driving me nuts, these _uber_-deals. If I see another beautiful, never-worn, sack blazer bought for the price of a slice of pizza, I will follow Patrick into the abyss.

Er...just kidding of course.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today' fedora*

Optimo Hat - dark brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Patrick is clearly going off the deep end...
> 
> Can everyone please stop posting the prices for their amazing eBay and thrift finds? It's driving me nuts, these _uber_-deals. If I see another beautiful, never-worn, sack blazer bought for the price of a slice of pizza, I will follow Patrick into the abyss.


No room here. Get your own abyss.

Besides, gloating is at least half the fun.


----------



## Untilted

Paul,

That's a handsome blazer there! You remember the 3-2 brooksgate blazer I got and started a thread with? I'm selling that right now. Two weeks after that, I acquired a Brooks 346 (old line when it actually spoke quality) 1/2 lined 3-2 sack blazer made of winter wool for 18 bucks.  patch breast pocket too! I never understood why sack was comfortable till I got it. mmm, roomy.

Doctor Damage:
I have a very uncommon size (36S), and I can find some good stuff occasionally. You should keep you hope up, I'm sure you'll run into some good deals soon. Save all the ebay search you make so you get emails on updates daily.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer


Mac, is that an Hermes pochette gavroche in your Burberry blazer?


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn tweed sportcoat w/ side-vents
Alan Paine lambswool sweater vest (made in England)
RL Purple Label tie (made in England)
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Ferrell Reed silk pocket square
Brooks Bros. chocolate moleskins
BR chocolate socks
AE Saratogas, burgundy calf tassels


----------



## paper clip

Teriffic outfit Alan. Nice work!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Mac, is that an Hermes pochette gavroche in your Burberry blazer?


AlanC-
You have excellent eyes!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Paul Stuart by Samuelsohn tweed sportcoat w/ side-vents
> Alan Paine lambswool sweater vest (made in England)
> RL Purple Label tie (made in England)
> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> Ferrell Reed silk pocket square
> Brooks Bros. chocolate moleskins
> BR chocolate socks
> AE Saratogas, burgundy calf tassels


AlanC-
Belt or braces?
No argyle socks!


----------



## Foghorn

MC-
Is that one of those undarted Burberry blazers?
F


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Foghorn said:


> MC-
> Is that one of those undarted Burberry blazers?
> F


Foghorn-
Yes!


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Belt or braces?
> No argyle socks!


Belt, and I didn't have suitable argyle socks to coordinate, I'm afraid. The only answer is to buy more, I guess. :idea:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Belt, and I didn't have suitable argyle socks to coordinate, I'm afraid. The only answer is to buy more, I guess. :idea:


AlanC-
I believe you are on the right track


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Today (rather this evening) local bar association holiday party (drinks and hors d'oeuvres at a local bar/restaurant)
> 
> BB Blazer - 3/2 sack, patch/flap (ebay $9.99!!!)
> Red small paisley square - Andover
> BB blue OCBD
> BB Makers Green/red/white stripe tie
> LE glove brown belt
> Bills M2P chocolate twill
> BB Alden shell bluchers - brown


I missed this before, it's all right on the money.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Borsalino Como II-dark brown


----------



## paper clip

Great hats, Mac! As nice a collection as your shells!


----------



## crs

Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Barbour light brown Shetland crewneck sweater
Brooks Brothers gold wide-wale cords
Polo merlot leather belt
Tan socks
Allen-Edmonds Norse merlot bluchers
Brooks Brothers navy/khaki grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch


----------



## Connemara

You're selling it and you didn't tell your fellow 36S!?!? 



Untilted said:


> Paul,
> 
> That's a handsome blazer there! You remember the 3-2 brooksgate blazer I got and started a thread with? I'm selling that right now. Two weeks after that, I acquired a Brooks 346 (old line when it actually spoke quality) 1/2 lined 3-2 sack blazer made of winter wool for 18 bucks.  patch breast pocket too! I never understood why sack was comfortable till I got it. mmm, roomy.
> 
> Doctor Damage:
> I have a very uncommon size (36S), and I can find some good stuff occasionally. You should keep you hope up, I'm sure you'll run into some good deals soon. Save all the ebay search you make so you get emails on updates daily.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> Great hats, Mac! As nice a collection as your shells!


Paper clip-
Thank you!


----------



## AlanC

The weather outside is frightful (well, it's genuinely cold anyway); vintage camelhair polo coat with Drake's scarf from Ben Silver and Brooks Peal underarm folio:










Brooks GF 3/2 sack with Robert Talbott mini-houndstooth tie:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Well done!
What kind of gloves do you wear?


----------



## Patrick06790

*Cold*

Been waiting for a chance to dig out this tweed Brooks suit - 3/2 sack, flat front.

Well, it's about 20 out so here's my chance.

For a brisk ten-minute walk to the post office and stopping in at the paper on the way back, I added the scarf and gloves.

Went with the Orvis nubucks with the brougueing and whatnot for traction more than anything else. Plus this is a pretty casual suit.

With the sweater vest and silk long johns it's a good cold-weather combo. The newspaper office is around 80 today, so I didn't stay there long.

Tonight I have a women's ice hockey game. The rink is always frigid. I will add a silk top, silk sock liners, maybe wool socks and Knapp Farm Boots and dispense with all footwear niceties.

Brooks shirt, unknown square, Hober Irish poplin tie.

inside:










outside, with my glove on strangely:










the gory details:


----------



## paper clip

True wintry day in the Northeast - windy, temps in 30s, snow squalls.

I had a real estate closing today.

Moment of chagrin: while I was busy with my head down shuffling papers, I heard one of the ladies present state "nice tie" with admiration; I was just about to respond with a smug, faux modest "thank you" when I realized the lady was talking to the other attorney who wore a brooks long tie!

LE Brown Herringbone Tweed jacket - dart/2B
JAB Blue/red/yellow paisley pocket square
BB White OCBD (crummy ebay M+S vintage - cloth not as nice)
LE black supima sweater vest (I've asked for some more colors for Christmas)
BB #1 stripe bow - maroon/gold/blue
Polo tan belt
Bills M2 - flat/cuffed



















and in deference to snow/ice: ebay AE vibram soles


----------



## mpcsb

*Nice tie*

PC, well I'll compliment you - nice tie! Think it's my all time favorite and have it in every color they make it (well almost).


----------



## paper clip

Thank you mpcsb - I have it in blue as well. Classic style.

Patrick - great cold weather gear. Very nice suit.

Alan - beauty of a coat.


----------



## Patrick06790

pc, I have those same shoes, but yours are in better shape.


----------



## Untilted

Paper clip:

Best picture you've posted so far. Love the combo. You need to get a tweed sack though.


----------



## paper clip

Untilted said:


> You need to get a tweed sack though.


Thanks for the good words.

I concur. That is on the list. I am on a bit of a self-enforced ebay hiatus these days, tho.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberry blazer


----------



## Untilted

you have a lot of burberry!

I saw this bottle green burberry suit in NYC for like 800, didnt buy it. Like damn it looked gorgeous.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Untilted said:


> you have a lot of burberry!
> 
> I saw this bottle green burberry suit in NYC for like 800, didnt buy it. Like damn it looked gorgeous.


Untilted-
You made the correct decision.
I do


----------



## crs

Banana Republic mid-1990s navy narrow-wale corderoy buttondown-collar shirt
Land's End tan narrow-wale plain-front flannel-lined cords
J.Press tan-navy surcingle belt
No-name gray cashmere/wool socks*
Brooks Brothers navy canvas sneakers
Brooks Brothers navy/tan grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch 

* from Landau's in Princeton, socks made in Camden, N.J.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Marco by borsolina- brown


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Adventurebilt fedora- brown


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Light brown fedora by Optimo Hat


----------



## paper clip

We'll have to start calling you "The Mac-Hatter!"


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



paper clip said:


> We'll have to start calling you "The Mac-Hatter!"


Paper clip-
Maybe I will start a trend


----------



## Pgolden

*School Board Night*

Well, it's that time again, and I've put on my party clothes because we only have one meeting in Dec.

Harris Tweed from the Sport Shop in Bermuda
BB red Uni Stripe OCBD
J Press Churchill Dot tie
Blue cuffed cords, JAB
AE Beaumont Pennys
I'm wearing red socks that I tend to look at when I get bored at the meetings.
And of course, wool cap and Balmacaan.


----------



## abc123

PGolden - 

I love your jacket, and the red socks sound perfect. I also think a wool knit tie would be stellar with that jacket/shirt combo.


----------



## Pgolden

abc123 said:


> PGolden -
> 
> I love your jacket, and the red socks sound perfect. I also think a wool knit tie would be stellar with that jacket/shirt combo.


I'd been thinking about a red wool or blue wool knit, but I hadn't worn the J Press in a while, and I'm enamored of it, since Winnie had a sharp eye for the foibles of democracy, a good thing to remember if you're on a school board. Another is the Twain quote (are you out there, Patrick?)

"In the first place God made idiots. That was for practice. Then he made school boards."

I think I'll try the knit tie. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Pgolden said:


> Well, it's that time again, and I've put on my party clothes because we only have one meeting in Dec.


What's the school board like there (elected, partisan, non-partisan)?


----------



## TradTeacher

Pgolden said:


> I'd been thinking about a red wool or blue wool knit, but I hadn't worn the J Press in a while, and I'm enamored of it, since Winnie had a sharp eye for the foibles of democracy, a good thing to remember if you're on a school board. Another is the Twain quote (are you out there, Patrick?)
> 
> "In the first place God made idiots. That was for practice. Then he made school boards."
> 
> I think I'll try the knit tie. Thanks for the suggestion.


I've been looking at that tie on the Press website for days now...Thanks for pushing me over the edge into buying it (like I needed help; it was 25% off). You are constantly a great example of fine dressing.

TT


----------



## Pgolden

TradTeacher said:


> I've been looking at that tie on the Press website for days now...Thanks for pushing me over the edge into buying it (like I needed help; it was 25% off). You are constantly a great example of fine dressing.
> 
> TT


TT:
What a nice thing to say re my dressing. Thank you. I'm a bit nuts about dot ties, and how the English seem to pair them impeccably with striped shirts. I saw the sale at J Press, and I had my eye on one or two more, and all I have to do now is figure out a way to sneak them past my wife or convince her the season demands I receive one as a gift.


----------



## Pgolden

hockeyinsider said:


> What's the school board like there (elected, partisan, non-partisan)?


NY State school boards are elected. The partisan part is not Democratic and Republican, but frequently members play to different imagined constituencies: The PTA, for instance, or the music parents, etc., and sometimes, in my view, people lose sight of the common good. School boards, in part, were created not only to watch over the schools but to make sure taxpayers, including those who do not access the schools, are protected from the zealousness of professional educators. That is where I believe many boards have broken down.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Pgolden said:


> NY State school boards are elected. The partisan part is not Democratic and Republican, but frequently members play to different imagined constituencies: The PTA, for instance, or the music parents, etc., and sometimes, in my view, people lose sight of the common good. School boards, in part, were created not only to watch over the schools but to make sure taxpayers, including those who do not access the schools, are protected from the zealousness of professional educators. That is where I believe many boards have broken down.


Well said. Michigan (where I live) is the only state in the country that elects every board of education from the local district up to community colleges, the major three universities and the state board of education. These can be some of the easiest positions to get elected to (elections for local boards are in the spring of odd-years) and if done right, can be a good stepping stone to a higher-level position.


----------



## Patrick06790

*A Scribe*

First of all I've had about four hours sleep in the last two days. Well, six. And at least two hours to go before I crash for a bit, then get up and do it again.

Trying for a sort of squire-y thing today, not sure if I succeeded and don't much care at this point.

Harris sack with the funky inside-out middle button option
Check non-iron hahaha shirt from Paul Frederick, about the only thing I have from them that's worth a damn
Brooks tie
Orvis vest
Brown flat front cuffed wool trousers. Sansabelt, with belt loops. Which would make them Avecabelts, no? What the hell, they were cheap, they're warm, they fit pretty well and they're not scratchy.
On the wrist, the usual Orvis Snows of Kiliminjaro watch with a band from Central and in the breast pocket a wool square from the Hobers.
Orvis nubuck brogue things w/ lug soles
In desperate need of a haircut and dinner. Have broken down and smoked cigars in my new place, a major blunder which is filling me with nicotine-fueled remorse. Luckily it's going to be in the mid-forties tomorrow so I will buy a fan and air the joint out.
Grrrrrrr.

Oh, and this self-photography is awful. It's like being your own lawyer. Got to find someone to do this for me, or cease with these childish displays of narcissism.

Double grrrrrr.





































A couple of girls from the wrestling team followed me home. Maybe one of them knows her way around a camera.










A. Scribe


----------



## Prepdad

*Patrick!*

Thank God you finally posted a picture. Several days with no idea of what you are wearing is too much to bear. How will I have inspiration to dress myself in the morning without copying you from the previous day? I had just assumed you were lying around naked. Given the photographs of the girls from the wrestling team, perhaps you were naked after all.

I like the drop-leaf table btw.

P.S.
You do need a haircut. In lieu of that, they make these thiings called brushes...


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Lido fedora by Borsalino


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, I like the tattersall pattern on that shirt.

now I just need an OCBD in that pattern. I may have to surrender to BB's non iron I'm afraid, or J.Crew's shirts that are not even sized by neck/arm.


----------



## Patrick06790

Prepdad said:


> Thank God you finally posted a picture. Several days with no idea of what you are wearing is too much to bear. How will I have inspiration to dress myself in the morning without copying you from the previous day? I had just assumed you were lying around naked. Given the photographs of the girls from the wrestling team, perhaps you were naked after all.
> 
> I like the drop-leaf table btw.
> 
> P.S.
> You do need a haircut. In lieu of that, they make these thiings called brushes...


I never brush my hair. I do not own a hair brush or a comb. That way the Lizard People can't get my DNA and create a replicant.


----------



## Prepdad

Clearly.


----------



## ksinc

Patrick06790 said:


> I never brush my hair. I do not own a hair brush or a comb. That way the Lizard People can't get my DNA and create a replicant.


IMHO if you had perfect hair your style wouldn't work as well. You do an excellent job of looking comfortable in tweeds, vests, and ties.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> I never brush my hair. I do not own a hair brush or a comb.


Me, either! :biggrin2:


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> Me, either! :biggrin2:


Ditto :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790

Yeah, but do either one of you...

Oh, never mind.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> Yeah, but do either one of you...
> 
> Oh, never mind.


Patrick-
The advantage of wearing a fedora. Also, the advantage of having less hair on your head. Could this be the reason for not owning a hair brush or comb?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Dark green sports jacket
by burberrys'


----------



## paper clip

Mac, you are nothing if not consistent! :icon_smile_wink: 

Patrick, great outfit as usual. You do always look at ease in your clothes.

PGold, nice work as usual. I also appreciate the education on school boards!


----------



## tsweetland

*Gentlemen ......*

My first post . . . .

J. Press blazer
Vineyard Vines microgingham shirt
Brooks tie (from the outlet)
Grey flannel pants (by Nautica or some such brand)

_Edited again to give link--sorry!--AlanC_


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Yeah, but do either one of you...
> 
> Oh, never mind.


To answer the question I think you're insinuating...yes, I'm bald. And proud of it! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford glen plaid sportcoat
Brooks button down
Elliotts tie with partridges (made in Ireland)
Marshall Fields vintage linen pocket square
Barry Bricken grey wool trousers
RLP belt
wool dogtooth socks
Brooks Bros/Alden burgundy full-strap loafers (683s)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Nice looking outfit
Do you wear braces with sport jackets and wool trousers?


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, Mac. I usually wear belts with odd trousers.


----------



## Pgolden

Looks great, Alan. I like the jacket and partridge tie. How do you enjoy the Brooks loafers? I'm still shopping for another pair of pennies, and I'm sort of stuck.


----------



## AlanC

I really like the Brooks loafers. The full strap Aldens are a bit dressier than a regular penny like the LHS. I generally wear these with odd trousers as opposed to khakis. They're well worth taking a look at. They'd probably look great at a board meeting.


----------



## Haystack

yellow small check bd collar shirt.
wool herringbone pants from the Gap that I thrifted.

https://img330.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00717gw8.jpghttps://img337.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00718kj9.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

*Heresy Alert!*

It feels like April today. I kind of chucked on stuff without thinking too much and later realized that I was a walking billboard of stuff from outfits generally thought of as tradly, yet here I am, darted and pleated, spread and half-Windsored.

It's absolutely shocking.

BB jacket
LL Bean wool slacks
LE shirt
AE Concord
Orvis watch w/ Central band
No name square from thrift
CT links (Tyrwhitt, not Conn.)
Grenadine tie from the Hobers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Light brown fedora by Optimo Hat Company


----------



## Daniele

*Semi-casual friday*

Blue OC3BD slim fit BB, navy vintage knitted tie, tan corduroy 3/2 natural shoulder sportscoat (slightly darted, pretty slim lapels), navy hanky, light brown-ish muted glenplaid trousers (uncuffed, no break, trimmer than usual), navy socks and burgundy Bass penny loafers. Barbour Bedale jacket, tartan (The Douglas) wollen scarf, gamekeeper checks driving cap, green nappa gloves and Persol 649 shades for outdoors.


----------



## paper clip

Sounds great, Daniele!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Blazer by burberrys'


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Tobacco brown fedora by Optimo Hat Company


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Blazer by burberrys'


And more Hermes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
You are very observant


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer


----------



## Connemara

Feeling mighty Trad today (aside from the darts and pleats, of course).




Brooks Bros. black/cream glen plaid wool sportcoat, 2B SV
Brooks Bros. light blue (lighter than it appears in the photo) pinpoint BD
Brooks Bros. Blackwatch tartan silk tie (pretty flimsy, doesn't knot well)
Zegna pocket square, navy with red & white dots
Zanella charcoal flannels, double reverse pleat & cuffs
Generic dark gray socks
Alden 986 loafers, burgundy
Burgundy calf belt


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Brown fedora Marco by Borsalino


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Blazer by Hickey Freedman


----------



## crs

Brooks Brothers V-neck navy wool sweater
Land's End navy long-sleeve T-shirt
Olive narrow-wale cords from STP, label cut out
Land's End olive/khaki surcingle belt
Gray wool socks
Brooks Brothers navy canvas sneakers
Central Watch green-yellow-blue grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Borsalino Como fedora - Brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Full Fred Rogers*

Feeling exceptionally fuddy today. Also duddy.

Now, I can stand to lose about 10 pounds, but the cardigan and cords seem to take me from the merely chunky to the positively immense.

The ever-popular Big Blue shapeless thrift jacket
BB striped buttondown
One of the famous red knit ties shirtmaven was giving away a while back
LL Bean cardigan, extra shapeless
LE cords from overstocks
generic socks
The bad weather LE loafers - the ones with the half-rubber sole
Pocket square and wet fly tie clip to taste
haircut from Mario of Canaan (comes with vaguely dirty jokes)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optomo Hat Company-Light brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Doctor Damage

Previously I have moaned about the amazing thrift shop finds of our members, however I am happy to report that today was my lucky day at Goodwill Brothers:
1. Navy blue British warmer, thick as armour plating, 100% wool and "Made in Angleterre" according to the label. Should be good when we eventually get the really cold weather up here. A bit of wear around the button holes, basically some of the fuzz/napp is worn off but no damage.
2. Thick tweed 2B sports jacket, very 1980s in shape and darted (no clever comments, please).
3. Beautiful Samuelsohn trench coat, nearly identical to the one I already have but with a bellows rear vent and pistol pocket. No liner, but that's fine. A few tiny stains but nothing noticeable and actually it's cleaner than the one I have been abusing since 1988.

Obviously I'm not wearing any of this today, but it's all at the dry cleaners and will be back on Friday. For less than C$30 grand total, I'm happy.


----------



## Daniele

Well done Doc D., expecially for the thick British warmer...I bet it's 'Damage'- proof...;-)

Today for me it's tan/brown/grey herringbone lightweight tweed (Italian, vintage, 3 buttons, natural shoulder, working sleeves' buttonholes, MOP buttons); white hanky; white w/muted narrow blue windowpane shirt (golf tab collar, french cuffs, bronze coin-ish vintage cufflinks); light blue BB n. 1 narrow University tie (from 346 range); brown calf leather belt; charcoal cavalry twill trousers; charcoal socks; chocolate brown suede brogues. 
Navy short overcoat, brown elepahnt skin gloves, college scarf.

Ciao everybody

PS) Paper Clip: Cheers!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Hipster plus Fogey equals*

Hogey?


----------



## egadfly

Pretty casual today:

LE finewale cords, olive;
LE "hyde park" OCBD, white w/ blue tattersall pattern;
;
LE merino socks, grey;
Old L.L. Bean barn coat in brown (cognac) suede.

Should have worn a burgundy club tie, but ain't got one.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat - Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
Robert Talbott pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Ralph Lauren- Holiday coat


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Borsalino Como II fedora - brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Adventurebilt fedora brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
hermes pocket square


----------



## AlanC

Hogey:










Hoagy:


----------



## Patrick06790

Hoagie:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optomo hat company- light brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optomo Hat Company navy blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Ermenegildo Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie


----------



## Sir Royston

*What did i wear to the races??*

Easier to post a link than add images
So here we are..
Bangor on Dee Races yesterday..
https://www.fogeygentleman.co.uk/countrypage2.html


----------



## Connemara

Sir Royston said:


> Easier to post a link than add images
> So here we are..
> Bangor on Dee Races yesterday..
> https://www.fogeygentleman.co.uk/countrypage2.html


You, sir, are my hero.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford suit
Harry & Sons shirt
Robert Talbott tie
Brooks Bros. vest
Drake's pocket square
black belt
Pantherella socks
C&J Handgrade for Tom James black semi-brogues


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC- 
Good looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company navy blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What you are wearing*

BB navy blue suit
Ermenegildo Zegna shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## AlanC

Love that suit, Mac, as well as the Hermes bows you've been sporting.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
I appreciate your thoughts
Mac


----------



## Mel

*xmas eve wear*

black watch flannels;red v neck;white shirt and alden black tassels....merry xmas to all


----------



## Sir Royston

*Many Thanks*



Connemara said:


> You, sir, are my hero.


Thank you for your comments.

On a slightly different tack i saw a clip from a US tv News show where the host was almost in hysterics after an interview with Sir Patrick Moore (the astrologer).. The reason for hilarity?? the fact that Sir Patrick wears a Monocle.. and has done for many years...This leads me on to wondering what other traditional accessories and items of attire and worn by the Members of this these forums..
I know that stiff collars are still sported by a few.. what about armbands (or Garters).. Braces (Suspenders) of course.. sock suspenders??.. monocles??..

the list may go on...
Very interested to hear of the traditionalists out there.
Regards and Merry Xmas. 
Now i must get on with the festivities


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
hermes pocket square


----------



## abc123

Mac - You look superb, I especially like the Hermes bowties and pocket squares. As a result of your many pictures of black shoes, I have been wearing my new Alden penny loafers in black calf, and I have to say that I am very much enjoying the change from brown and burgundy. Perviously, I really only wore black shoes to job interviews or other such serious events, but I have found that black penny loafers look better, to my eyes, at night than brown shoes, even at less formal events. Thanks for the inspiration and please keep posting your excellent pictures!


----------



## Laxplayer

Mac, those are great looking bows. The second outfit is outstanding!


----------



## Pgolden

AlanC said:


> Oxxford suit
> Harry & Sons shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> Brooks Bros. vest
> Drake's pocket square
> black belt
> Pantherella socks
> C&J Handgrade for Tom James black semi-brogues


Beautifully done.


----------



## Tucker

Alden 986
BB navy/khaki argyles
Bills M1 British Khaki
Royden shotshell belt
Press blue/black tattersall shirt
BB blue shetland sweater


----------



## Pgolden

mcarthur said:


> BB navy blue suit
> Ermenegildo Zegna shirt
> Hermes pocket square
> Hermes bow tie


Perfect chalkstripe. Just beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



abc123 said:


> Mac - You look superb, I especially like the Hermes bowties and pocket squares. As a result of your many pictures of black shoes, I have been wearing my new Alden penny loafers in black calf, and I have to say that I am very much enjoying the change from brown and burgundy. Perviously, I really only wore black shoes to job interviews or other such serious events, but I have found that black penny loafers look better, to my eyes, at night than brown shoes, even at less formal events. Thanks for the inspiration and please keep posting your excellent pictures!


ABC123-
Thank you
I suggest that you should consider black tassel loafers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Laxplayer said:


> Mac, those are great looking bows. The second outfit is outstanding!


LX-
I appreciate your comments


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
hermes pocket square


----------



## Prepdad

*Alan C...*

Superb.


----------



## Clovis

mcarthur said:


> Optomo Hat Company navy blue fedora


Sweet!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Clovis-
Thank you! Graham Thompson of Optimo Hat Company IMHO is presently the best hat maker.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Hickey Freeman blazer
hermes bow tie 
salvatore ferragamo pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*Xmas Eve party w/ GTH pants*

Got the LE trousers vwguy alerted us to. No Black Watch left but I snagged the red ones. Sebago loafers down below; Brooks sack and Mercer bd up top. Bright red wool tie. Red socks, too. Imagine how red I'd have been if I still drank?


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick...you are looking good. Center that tie and you will be looking great! You have indeed been captured by the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> Patrick...you are looking good. Center that tie and you will be looking great! You have indeed been captured by the Christmas spirit.


Never. If it migrates, it stays until it migrates back. It's Trad Tie Tectonics.

The pants seem subdued in the photo. They are much more obnoxious in person.


----------



## Benjamin.65

Great tartan trou. Today I'm wearing brown Bass weejuns, ultra slim chinos with peg leg and 2 inch cuffs. Blue flannel blazer, white button down by Brooks, Argyle & Sutherland tie. Wouldn't catch me wearing the tie back in Blightly though!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> ...The pants seem subdued in the photo. They are much more obnoxious in person.


That's good.


----------



## Pgolden

Beige knit cap, Harris Tweed jacket (colors brown, green, rust, and white), cashmere scarf (on sale for $10), BB OCBD, Orvis sweater vest, JCP vintage khakis, LL Bean duck boots with gray wool socks and underneath those, Wigwam Gobi liners. Feet stay dry and warm


----------



## TradTeacher

^Looks great, as usual, P. Perhaps I think so because I wore almost the same identical outfit yesterday ...

TT


----------



## Pgolden

Three more, TT, and we've got a basketball team.


----------



## TradTeacher

Pgolden said:


> Three more, TT, and we've got a basketball team.


:idea: ...

TT


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Optimo Hat rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
hermes bow tie
hermes pocket square
RL OCBD


----------



## Untilted

Mcarthur, your style is interesting!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
robert talbott pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Borsalino como II brown fedora


----------



## Patrick06790

*Sunday Errands*

Trying to keep it tradly, although the darted jacket is unavoidable here. BB shirt, Bill's, Central watch strap, Orvis shoes, and a blue linen pocket square I suspect began life as a napkin.


----------



## Pgolden

Wonderful jacket. Where is it from?


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Wonderful jacket. Where is it from?


BB camelhair via eBay. It's like wearing a soft blanket. Girls go gaga. (Over tha jacket, not me.)


----------



## Connemara

Patrick06790 said:


> BB camelhair via eBay. It's like wearing a soft blanket. Girls go gaga. (Over tha jacket, not me.)


I have the same one. It's so very soft and comfortable. Actually, now that I think about it, it's one of the best-fitting RTW coats I own.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
hermes pocket square
cashmere sweater


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Lock & Company grouse fedora
pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
hermes pocket square


----------



## paper clip

McA - excellent bow ties - I am not surpirsed, but pleased to see them
P Golden - classy practicality, as usual
Patrick - fantastic Christmas outfit - nicely put together
AlanC - great outfit. I love the vest.

Best wishes for the New Year to all!


----------



## narticus

*It's apparently BB day today (for me)*

2006 reminded me that I was once very trad, and that I could become trad again. We'll see what 2007 brings.

Wearing today:
BB Navy Blazer (no darts, but it's not a 3-to-2)
BB OCBD
BB chinos (I forget which model, but they require ironing, and they are flat front)
Tie and pocket square are Talbott. Socks by Pantherella.
Allen Edmonds Saratogas.
I think the unmentionables are even by Brooks, but I'm not about to check here in the office.


----------



## AlanC

Connemara said:


> I have the same one. It's so very soft and comfortable. Actually, now that I think about it, it's one of the best-fitting RTW coats I own.


I'll join the Brooks plaid camel hair club. I picked mine up at a thrift store for $5. It's a great jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Narticus-
Your outfit sounds good, of course, a picture would be most helpful.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC-
Outstanding fine! How about a picture? Can you estimate the age of the sport jacket? Check the pockets


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat midnight blue fedora-


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Outstanding fine! How about a picture? Can you estimate the age of the sport jacket? Check the pockets


Mac, I posted this pic of me wearing it back in October:










It's pretty recent, I would gauge; hardly worn, newer script label, etc. It's also, alas, fused, but I figured worth the monetary gamble.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
hermes bow tie
hermes pocket square
ermenegildo zeena shirt


----------



## narticus

mcarthur said:


> Your outfit sounds good, of course, a picture would be most helpful.


No digital camera + No remote or timer for my medium format = No self-portraits.


----------



## paper clip

*Let's see some of those Christmas things in action!*

Today I broke out some new stuff:

BB merino argyle sweater (gift)
BB (ebay $25) pinpoint MUST-iron white BD
Bills' M1 cuffed/flat front
generic cordo colored belt
New Macy's Club Room argyles. (Christmas $ purch.) Not bad, I must say....
986
Central watch strap too matchy, but I couldn't resist with the sweater colors










Nice collar roll, even on the pinpoint!


















Detail of the rubber thingys glued on inside of sock cuffs to provide more 'stay-upness' TM. (NB: difficult photo to take while attempting to not reveal any pale, pasty leg and scraggly leg hairs!)



















Let's see what you all got!


----------



## paper clip

DD, I hope you'll post the photo!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Paper clip-
Good looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company-tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip

I have that same strap. Not too matchy at all.


----------



## AlanC

Paul Stuart sport coat
Brooks Bros. cord waistcoat
Brooks Bros. OCBD
Polo wool tie
Ferrell Reed silk pocket square
Polo belt
Barry Bricken grey trousers
BR grey socks
AE Bradleys, chili


----------



## Patrick06790

Alan, is that waistcoat a thrifted item?


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Alan, is that waistcoat a thrifted item?


But of course! Found just Saturday at a thrift store in Memphis. $4, I think. The tie I'm wearing was found the same day, $2 if I recall.


----------



## paper clip

Great outfit, Alan! Nice weskit/jacket/tie combo.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Mac, I posted this pic of me wearing it back in October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty recent, I would gauge; hardly worn, newer script label, etc. It's also, alas, fused, but I figured worth the monetary gamble.


AlanC-
The outfit looks better in the picture than in my mind. With the sweater, I would recommend the bow tie over the necktie.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Good looking outfit


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> The outfit looks better in the picture than in my mind. With the sweater, *I would recommend the bow tie over the necktie*.


That would be an interesting look. Give it a go, Alan.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



A.Squire said:


> That would be an interesting look. Give it a go, Alan.


A.Squire-
See AlanC post #1221


----------



## boatshoes

AlanC said:


> I'll join the Brooks plaid camel hair club. I picked mine up at a thrift store for $5. It's a great jacket.


I have a Brooks brown w/ burgundy windowpane camelhair jacket. Undarted, 3 to 2 front, perfect shoulders. One of my best fitting jackets. Definitely need to have it copied.


----------



## familyman

Gloomy day here. 
J Crew sweater vest
Thrifted off brand OCBD
Polo cords
Orvis blutcher mocs

Good to be back in nicer clothes.


----------



## Patrick06790

Getting back to normal, I see. It must be a relief - on all fronts.


----------



## TradTeacher

familyman said:


> Gloomy day here.
> J Crew sweater vest
> Thrifted off brand OCBD
> Polo cords
> Orvis blutcher mocs
> 
> Good to be back in nicer clothes.


Family-
Looks great. Is that a current model of RL cords? I ask only because I haven't seen that color anywhere here in KTown. I've seen the earth tones, but no brick/nantucket/whatever red, but had I seen them I may have picked up a pair. Like the vest as well. Is it still in Crew stores?

Good to see you back on the horse (as it were)...

Josh


----------



## mpcsb

FM,
Good to see you doing so well.
Cheers


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company- 
Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

FM-
Wonderful to have you back
You are looking good


----------



## paper clip

GREAT outfit, family. I truly think that the short hair looks good on you.


----------



## familyman

TradTeacher said:


> Family-
> Looks great. Is that a current model of RL cords? I ask only because I haven't seen that color anywhere here in KTown. I've seen the earth tones, but no brick/nantucket/whatever red, but had I seen them I may have picked up a pair. Like the vest as well. Is it still in Crew stores?
> 
> Good to see you back on the horse (as it were)...
> 
> Josh


Thanks to you and everbody else. It feels good to be back in real clothes after two weeks of rehab wear.

The cords are from either last season or the one before, I picked them up on super duper clearance ($10) last December when they rest of the cords were still expensive. The only pair of that color so I'm not sure what the story on them was. The sweater is from last season as well, I picked it up online in May I think at super duper clearance. I'm finally getting to wear it a few times this winter. No sleeves to pull over my hand is a great thing right now and it's very warm.


----------



## Pgolden

familyman said:


> Gloomy day here.
> J Crew sweater vest
> Thrifted off brand OCBD
> Polo cords
> Orvis blutcher mocs
> 
> Good to be back in nicer clothes.


Wonderful outfit, and glad you're out and about wearing it.


----------



## Acct2000

I'm glad to see how well your face has healed. It looks like there wasn't any scarring.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat
Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*Feelin' Fogey*

Big Blue, the all-purpose foul-weather sportcoat, provides the context for today's deliberately non-youthful look, with a cream tattersall vest, BB microcheck shirt, skinny wool tie, Orvis moleskins and Knapp Farm Boots.

I have to go stand in an ice rink tonight and watch the surprising Housatonic Mountaineers (4-1 after going 0-12 last year) play hockey. I will probably sub out the vest for a sweater.


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick06790 said:


> Knapp Farm Boots.


Pat-
Are the Knapp's USA-made? I've always wondered. I really think that they're a terrific looking boot...

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

Yes they are, consarnit. (If I'm going to be called a geezer I am going to use late 19th century epithets exclusively. Dagnabbit.)


----------



## paper clip

Patrick - looks great. Like that vest. You really put together great outfits from varied pieces. Have you ever work the entire same outfit twice?


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Patrick - looks great. Like that vest. You really put together great outfits from varied pieces. Have you ever work the entire same outfit twice?


Thanks, I have fun with it.

If I'm going to be wearing an odd vest my choice of jackets is limited. I can always mix it up with the shirt and, especially, the ties, of which I somehow acquired about a dozen (thrifted/eBayed) today.

And a lot depends on my weight on a given day. My tonnage varies quite a bit. I can go down five pounds (on the scale, anyway) in a day.

edit: Out the door for hockey game. Black sweater just the right heft for standing in frigid rink. Not nearly as snazzy, though.

Question for another thread: When wearing a sweater do you want a little sweater sleeve showing as with a shirt?


----------



## Pgolden

Yes on the sweater sleeve. Outfit was great and the vest was terrific. Where is it from?


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Yes on the sweater sleeve. Outfit was great and the vest was terrific. Where is it from?


Scroll down a ways to item 33A. I got fabric AJ41. I'm thinking about getting the red tattersall one too.

It took about six weeks.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Scroll down a ways to item 33A. I got fabric AJ41. I'm thinking about getting the red tattersall one too.
> 
> It took about six weeks.


Oooooh.









I'd be tempted to get the lapel.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Oooooh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be tempted to get the lapel.


I thought long and hard about that, and finally rejected the notion on the "less is more" principle.

However, I have a lot of change in the coffee can - perhaps enough to get a good jump on one with a lapel.

Just in case.


----------



## Patrick06790

Gloomy but unseasonably warm.

LE Hyde park shirt is one of my favorites. The jacket is an ancient Duxbak hunting coat from my father's ephemera. Probably 35 years old, and still repels water.

The button is from my friend who was elected probate judge. He's the first winning candidate I've backed in years.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## paper clip

Very classy, McA!

Patrick - great lead on those vests. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Borsalino marco fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> ...He's the first winning candidate I've backed in years.


I know that feeling, all too well.


----------



## Pgolden

Central Park with my wife. Generic stocking hat; BB OCBD, Harris Tweed sport jacket, and my winter solution of a 3/4 coat: Rainforest microtwill with a zip-out Down liner. Coat doesn't get wet and with the liner it's as warm as a ski jacket

Unseen: JCP faux moleskins, and my walking shoes, old, dark brown brogues from Florsheim


----------



## Laxplayer

J. Press sack suit
yellow LE ocbd 
BB navy/burgundy #1 repp tie
Alden tassel loafers
navy socks
Omega watch with burgundy strap


----------



## egadfly

Pgolden said:


> Central Park with my wife. Generic stocking hat; BB OCBD, Harris Tweed sport jacket, and my winter solution of a 3/4 coat: Rainforest microtwill with a zip-out Down liner. Coat doesn't get wet and with the liner it's as warm as a ski jacket
> 
> Unseen: JCP faux moleskins, and my walking shoes, old, dark brown brogues from Florsheim


That's a handsome tweed, PG, and particularly nice with the pink OCBD (it _is _pink, isn't it?).

Bad day here: ill-fitting Bean OCBD, ill-fitting JAB slacks, Cole-Haan split-toe bluchers (my foul-weather shoe). At least the Barbour's getting some real action, courtesy of a downpour that ought to have been a snowstorm, if we still had such things.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Pgolden-
Central Park in New York City it looks like April and it is January


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Lock & Company grouse fedora
Pure wool tweeds
Wonderful rain fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## tsweetland

seriously, we get it. you're a fan of the burberry blazer


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Laxplayer said:


> J. Press sack suit
> yellow LE ocbd
> BB navy/burgundy #1 repp tie
> Alden tassel loafers
> navy socks
> Omega watch with burgundy strap


LX-
Nice outfit


----------



## Laxplayer

tsweetland said:


> seriously, we get it. you're a fan of the burberry blazer


Well, I happen to enjoy Mac's photos. Also, if you notice, the last two he pictured are completely different blazers.


----------



## egadfly

tsweetland said:


> seriously, we get it. you're a fan of the burberry blazer


Hey, man -- don't you mess with the Mac.


----------



## Pgolden

egadfly said:


> That's a handsome tweed, PG, and particularly nice with the pink OCBD (it _is _pink, isn't it?).
> 
> Bad day here: ill-fitting Bean OCBD, ill-fitting JAB slacks, Cole-Haan split-toe bluchers (my foul-weather shoe). At least the Barbour's getting some real action, courtesy of a downpour that ought to have been a snowstorm, if we still had such things.


Pink it is. I'm trying to wear a pink OCBD at least twice a week. I have 2 BB and 2 LE


----------



## Pgolden

Another school meeting. Tweed cap and another new car coat, post Christmas sale--this one a balmacann, very light cloth, but with a removable Down liner. Blue Harris tweed; old BB paisley, and the dreaded, traitorous butcher-stripe cutaway underneath an LL Bean cotton vest. Olive-green JCP Vintage and Weejuns.


----------



## TradTeacher

^
P, two more great looking pics. I especially like the Central Park pic. I bought a new must-iron BB pink OCBD with Christmas money that I'm trying to wear more (much like you are). I wish I could pull off that schoolboy cap. It's a great look...

TT


----------



## eagle2250

tsweetland said:


> seriously, we get it. you're a fan of the burberry blazer


We fans of Burberry are lurking everywhere and BTW, when did being uncivil and impolite become Tradly?


----------



## Andersdad

Blue LE OCBD
Navy/Dark Red Repp
RL Grey Flannels
Burgandy AE Sanfords


----------



## tsweetland

certainly didn't mean to be uncivil and impolite, my apologies. as for "tradly," let's be honest with ourselves, there's nothing "tradly" about in depth discussions of men's clothing on an internet message board.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Pgolden

TradTeacher said:


> ^
> P, two more great looking pics. I especially like the Central Park pic. I bought a new must-iron BB pink OCBD with Christmas money that I'm trying to wear more (much like you are). I wish I could pull off that schoolboy cap. It's a great look...
> 
> TT


Glad you like the cap. I own a bunch of them, all of them old, and I'm a big fan. Pink just cheers me up, and that was part of my New Year's resolution--being cheerful. Also, to wear more tattersall, which also cheers me up, and I'll be posting a picture shortly.


----------



## Pgolden

*School Board Night Yahoo!*

Kangol cap with fold-away ear flaps in case winter decides to show up; waterproof cotton blend 3/4 balmacaan with zip-out Down liner (love this thing; can't exactly understand why. Probably because it's comfortable, light, fights off rain and wind and is incredibly warm in winter and cool when it's hot.) BB guncheck jacket; BB red tattersall with Ainsley collar; narrow J. Crew tie; black flat-front wool trousers from a store long gone to the Great Trad and, for a life badly lived, been reincarted as a video emporium of questionable taste; brown leather belt; knee-high maroon cotton socks from golfknickers.com (highly recommended, and they have argyles, too); and AE Beaumont beef-rolls. I only wish I could find a flat-stap pair of pennies that are as comfortable. So far, have stuck out with AE, and I'm looking at a fully lined pair of Sebagos and traveling hopefully.


----------



## Daniele

Tan corduroy sportscoat (natural shoulder, central vent, 3/2 rolled slim lapels), white MTM BB shirt with golf collar and French cuffs, very slim fitting, metal/onix cufflinks, vintage black knitted tie, charcoal hipsters, charcoal socks, Bass Weejuns.


----------



## DownSouth

*BIG Bows*



mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


Dude, all of your bows are sooooo big. Why are they so oversized??


----------



## IndustryCurious

*If you don't know what Trafalgar is, this doesn't apply to you...sorry*

I suppose I should just start by getting right to the point. I'm looking for Trafalgar men... not in the figurative sense, but rather, in the literal one. 
If you do know what Trafalgar is and you have had any sort of personal experience with it, you no doubt appreciate the whimsical, collective, or even fondly reminicent properties of their famous braces... which lets me _already know_ you are an interesting character. It's about what you can probably teach everyone who has ever had contact in your life if they only bothered to ask and what you think about when your ears are screaming from a boring conversation. It's like a secret society... you either know or you don't. You are either in or you're out. All of you Trafalger men are characters; whether you are high rollers, smooth operators, ballers, charmers, leaders, intellectuals, entertainers, gamers, whatever, you all rock your braces and the subtle wit of your character James Bond style and i'll tell you right now that I know about you and i'm about finding out. I want to hear about your personal stories and I want to hear about your personal missions and beliefs. About what you do and what you love.

I really wasn't kidding when I said I was looking for the Trafalgar man. I suppose if you've read this far we can both trust each other to be on the same page. At this point, as a gesture of good faith, I should also appologize and introduce myself as Aileen. I am looking to learn about who the "Trafalgar Man" really is, and because of the tradition that all of you have managed to build (think, constructing an empire on the history channel,) you guys are the core aspect of that.

I am interested in talking to anyone who might have a few moments to help shed some light on the matter or feels that they can help represent your group. If anyone has any questions or might be interested in talking to me, especially in New York City/Connecticut; please feel free to send me an email at [email protected]. Cheers!


----------



## tripreed

IndustryCurious said:


> whether you are high rollers, smooth operators, ballers, charmers, leaders, intellectuals, entertainers, gamers, whatever, you all rock your braces and the subtle wit of your character James Bond style


Squire,

It sounds like this person has met you before...


----------



## egadfly

Pgolden said:


> Pink just cheers me up, and that was part of my New Year's resolution--being cheerful. Also, to wear more tattersall, which also cheers me up, and I'll be posting a picture shortly.


"Cheerful" isn't Trad.


----------



## Connemara

DownSouth said:


> Dude, all of your bows are sooooo big. Why are they so oversized??


Umm, it's called personal preference.

Leave the guy alone, Jesus...he's kind enough to post pics, you needn't assault him about his own unique style.


----------



## ksinc

mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


Lookin' good there Mac!


----------



## tsweetland

Connemara said:


> Umm, it's called personal preference.
> 
> Leave the guy alone, Jesus...he's kind enough to post pics, you needn't assault him about his own unique style.


I have to say, people are way too sensitive here. That's the second time in two days someone jokingly makes a comment and everyone is all up in arms. If we can't kid each other about a subject as superficial as clothing . . . come on!


----------



## DownSouth

*Simmer down there, Connemara.......*



Connemara said:


> Umm, it's called personal preference.
> 
> Leave the guy alone, Jesus...he's kind enough to post pics, you needn't assault him about his own unique style.


It was hardly an assault.....merely an observation and a comment. And, you'd best leave Jesus out of it!!!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys blazer
St. Raphael wool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

IndustryCurious said:


> I suppose I should just start by getting right to the point. I'm looking for Trafalgar men... not in the figurative sense, but rather, in the literal one.


I think of myself as "Convenience Store Man." A knowing look past the potato chip rack; that careless, yet elegant way of pouring the coffee with just enough room for a dollop of milk, secure in the knowledge it won't spill; knowing which hot dog on the rotating thingummy is left over from last Thursday...


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick06790 said:


> I think of myself as "Convenience Store Man." A knowing look past the potato chip rack; that careless, yet elegant way of pouring the coffee with just enough room for a dollop of milk, secure in the knowledge it won't spill; knowing which hot dog on the rotating thingummy is left over from last Thursday...


Patrick, that gave me a good laugh. I'm a Convenience Store Man myself. I popped in today for an icee Coke and spotted another CSM with a bag of Funyuns and a cheeseburger hotdog. A quick look, an ever so slight grin and a nod of approval and I was on my way.


----------



## law_reb

*Plain front suit trousers*

Today I'm wearing a suit I recently purchased. It is the first I've had with plain front pants. I've always been mostly trad with my wardrobe, but this was one area I struggled. So, today I'm wearing a navy w/chalkstripe Brooks Brothers sack with a 3/2 roll and plain front trousers(cuffed of course). White Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD shirt, red/navy/white regimental stripe Brooks Brothers tie, and my new burgundy AE Park Avenues. I feel very trad. I almost forgot about my blue w/subtle gray pattern Pantherella socks and burgundy belt.


----------



## Pgolden

law_reb said:


> Today I'm wearing a suit I recently purchased. It is the first I've had with plain front pants. I've always been mostly trad with my wardrobe, but this was one area I struggled. So, today I'm wearing a navy w/chalkstripe Brooks Brothers sack with a 3/2 roll and plain front trousers(cuffed of course). White Brooks Brothers must-iron OCBD shirt, red/navy/white regimental stripe Brooks Brothers tie, and my new burgundy AE Park Avenues. I feel very trad. I almost forgot about my blue w/subtle gray pattern Pantherella socks and burgundy belt.


Sounds wonderful. Post a picture if you get a chance.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Deployed my thrifted British warmer today, as the temperature dipped down to -14C with wind chill. The coat performed well, but I will have to wear a better scarf to keep out the wind.

But I have more important sartorial news for today:
Although it took me about an hour-and-a-half, I was able to successfully hem a pair of pants with a 1.5" cuff. They look as good as ones I have had done professionally. So that's a milestone, and a real sense of accomplishment. (Thanks, Familyman, for your advice in this matter.)

DD


----------



## Pgolden

Doctor Damage said:


> Deployed my thrifted British warmer today, as the temperature dipped down to -14C with wind chill. The coat performed well, but I will have to wear a better scarf to keep out the wind.
> 
> But I have more important sartorial news for today:
> Although it took me about an hour-and-a-half, I was able to successfully hem a pair of pants with a 1.5" cuff. They look as good as ones I have had done professionally. So that's a milestone, and a real sense of accomplishment. (Thanks, Familyman, for your advice in this matter.)
> 
> DD


Very cool. How long did it take?


----------



## Laxplayer

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> St. Raphael wool sweater
> Hermes pocket square


Mac,

What is the color of this sweater? It looks very nice, I like the pattern.


----------



## TradTeacher

Game day, so I'm decked out in school colors (green and gold). Wait, let me explain. I not only teach in a middle school, but I'm also the basketball coach. I've instituted a policy for my players that we will "dress up" (shirt, tie, jacket, etc.) on game day. Because of this, I've taught many a young man how to tie a tie, choose shirt/tie, and so on. I don't have any kids of my own, so I'm trying to pass on tradly advice to my players at school...

With that in mind:
J. Press sack cord blazer (dark brown)
BB Pin-check BD shirt (forest green)
J. Crew silk knit tie (gold)
Bills M2 (khaki)
Weejuns
Nervous energy...

TT


----------



## Pgolden

TradTeacher said:


> Game day, so I'm decked out in school colors (green and gold). Wait, let me explain. I not only teach in a middle school, but I'm also the basketball coach. I've instituted a policy for my players that we will "dress up" (shirt, tie, jacket, etc.) on game day. Because of this, I've taught many a young man how to tie a tie, choose shirt/tie, and so on. I don't have any kids of my own, so I'm trying to pass on tradly advice to my players at school...
> 
> With that in mind:
> J. Press sack cord blazer (dark brown)
> BB Pin-check BD shirt (forest green)
> J. Crew silk knit tie (gold)
> Bills M2 (khaki)
> Weejuns
> Nervous energy...
> 
> TT


 Good for you TT. John Wooden used to give lessons on how to tie your sneakers and pull up your socks.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
RL sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## ksinc

Patrick06790 said:


> I think of myself as "Convenience Store Man." A knowing look past the potato chip rack; that careless, yet elegant way of pouring the coffee with just enough room for a dollop of milk, secure in the knowledge it won't spill; knowing which hot dog on the rotating thingummy is left over from last Thursday...


When I was single, I was looking for a Victoria Secret Woman. So, I guess it's all fair.


----------



## paper clip

TradTeacher said:


> Game day, so I'm decked out in school colors (green and gold). Wait, let me explain. I not only teach in a middle school, but I'm also the basketball coach. I've instituted a policy for my players that we will "dress up" (shirt, tie, jacket, etc.) on game day. Because of this, I've taught many a young man how to tie a tie, choose shirt/tie, and so on. I don't have any kids of my own, so I'm trying to pass on tradly advice to my players at school...
> 
> With that in mind:
> J. Press sack cord blazer (dark brown)
> BB Pin-check BD shirt (forest green)
> J. Crew silk knit tie (gold)
> Bills M2 (khaki)
> Weejuns
> Nervous energy...
> 
> TT


Excellent! Leading by instruction and example. Three cheers for you, TT!


----------



## Connemara

Polo RL cashmere & alpaca Fair Isle vest
T.M. Lewin OCBD, cream
Charvet silk knit tie, green (double dimple)
Zanella flannels, charcoal
Dark gray socks
AE Stockbridge, chili


----------



## Pgolden

Tie and vest just great!


----------



## Untilted

Connemara, are you always so elegantly dressed? 

absolutely amazing combination.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Love the tie!


----------



## Connemara

Thanks for the compliments, folks...and Untilted, wish I could say I was. I'm sure both of us, being 18 or thereabouts, would hesitate to dress in ultra-Trad mode everyday for fear of the constant harassment from peers. Of course, this comes with the territory, so one tends to ignore it 

Even when I just do jeans, a sweater and an OCBD, I hear "Hey, grandpa!"


----------



## abc123

I'm suprised that you all face ridicule (whether in jest or otherwise) for something like an acbd and a sweater. I have never recieved a comment regarding my clothing, unless it is positive or joking about something so ostentatious that is warrants a joking comment (ie embroidered shirts). 

Anyways, I always enjoy reading what you folks are wearing, so I figure that I may as well begin contributing what I am wearing daily. 

Today, I wore to Church (a very casual Church)

Navy corduroy trousers (j crew)
Pink and navy checked shirt (j crew)
Light grey cashmere cable knit crewneck (j crew)
AE wilberts, in a chestmut color, but polished to a darked tone
Light grey cotton socks
Oris automatic on a brown croc strap

But now to study in my apartment for the rest of the day, I have changed into 

lucky jeans
olive t shirt
grey new balance sneakers
a pained expression on my face


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

^ ABC 123-
Thank you for posting
Good luck on your exam


----------



## abc123

abc123 said:


> Today, I wore to Church (a very casual Church)
> 
> Navy corduroy trousers (j crew)
> Pink and navy checked shirt (j crew)
> Light grey cashmere cable knit crewneck (j crew)
> AE wilberts, in a chestmut color, but polished to a darked tone
> Light grey cotton socks
> Oris automatic on a brown croc strap


Going out with a group of friends, so I decided to update this a bit to be a bit more "updated" by replacing the cords with a pair of dark wash jeans (theyre diesels, but not at all fashion forwardy/destroyed/any other bizarre things designers do to pants now days) and the wilberts with boat shoes. I tossed on a grey herringbone tweed sportcoat (by RL, subtly darted, but a nice 3/2 roll) to finish it up.

Is this complete trad-blasphemy, or an acceptable change of pace for an urban setting? I'd be interested in hearing thoughts on jeans, provided they are "normal looking" and of course, only worn in acceptable settings. Personally, I don't wear them much, but if I'm going out to a movie or something, I think they are a nice change of pace from khakis in the city. If I were going somewhere nicer, I'd flip the jeans for grey flannels and penny loafers... Thoughts?


----------



## Patrick06790

*I-vy Spy*

In NoVa last week for my father's 80th birthday. Interviewed our spanking new congressman (Chris Murphy, D-Conn.) and then wandered around. Dropped into J. Press and met Brian, who was very entertaining and knowledgeable, and bought a pair of socks.

Also found myself at the Spy Museum and while I wasn't interested in seeing the museum I did need something for the old man's birthday, so I went in. Here I am, caught on closed-circuit. Can't really tell, but old London Fog, Magee tweed, Hober version of Brooks #1 in red, blue herringbone BB point collar, charcoal flannels and AE Bradleys in chili.


----------



## abc123

Today (Cold weather)

J Crew blue/green checked shirt
J Crew light blue merino v neck
Hickey Freeman grey flannels (FF, 1.5)
AE walden penny loafers in burgundy
cheap BB burgundy belt
Oris auto on brown croc strap
J Crew camel topcoat

Yesterday (warm weather):
J Crew khakis
RL red polo
Bworn sperries with brown sole
J Crew navy chino jacket


This is a bizarre winter here on the east coast...


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Also found myself at the Spy Museum...


I ran into the gift shop myself back in November. It was packed, but they looked to have some interesting odds and ends. I wish I'd had more time to explore.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' master golf sport jacket
RL sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## abc123

Mac-

Looking good! What type of turtlenecks do you prefer?


----------



## abc123

Lucky jeans
RL blue ocbd
RL red cashmere cable knit button neck sweater
Partridge waxed cotton coat
J Crew brown boots, ski socks


----------



## DownSouth

*Turtlenecks?*



abc123 said:


> Mac-
> 
> Looking good! What type of turtlenecks do you prefer?


Are these really considered "trad"? I've always thought not.


----------



## paper clip

LE denim buttondown
Aran knit wool sweater
Bills M1, flat, cuffed
Eddie Bauer argyle socks
AE Shelton

Baby, it's cold outside!


----------



## Untilted

man, that's a warm sweater!


----------



## abc123

DownSouth said:


> Are these really considered "trad"? I've always thought not.


I'm not sure (there was a thread on this, but I don't remember what most people thought), I just noticed that he was wearing them under his sweater and was curious what comments he may have about them. Personally, I do not own any true turtlenecks, but would certainly wear one if I found one I liked, and if it would keep me warm on a cold day like today.

Paper Clip - That looks like a great sweater, perhaps even warmer looking than the one I am wearing!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



abc123 said:


> Mac-
> 
> Looking good! What type of turtlenecks do you prefer?


abc123-
Bobby Jones turtlenecks. The bad news is that Bobby Jones stop making the turtlenecks this year.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



DownSouth said:


> Are these really considered "trad"? I've always thought not.


DownSouth-
I believe that turtlenecks are trad. 346 displayed well made turtlenecks in the 1950's through the early 1960's. Guilt by association! Turtlenecks were worn for the trad outdoor activities of sking and ice skating


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Paperclip,
Well done
The argyle socks and the saddle shoes look like a good combinations
You need to move your adding machine off your chair before you fall over the wire.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Turtlenecks*

Back when I was in boarding school, turtlenecks were very much part of the canon. Invariably, they were worn without the neck folded down and looked great under shetlands, Patagonia down jackets, or Bean Norwegian sweaters and field coats. They usually came from Bean, LE, Carroll Reed (anyone remember them?) or Skyrr.

My favorites were usually a navy ground with narrow horizontal stripes in kelly green or red or yellow. Haven't been able to find them for years!

In retrospect, I'm thinking that, while trad, they might perhaps be more of a preppy item?

HL


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Paperclip,
> Well done
> The argyle socks and the saddle shoes look like a good combinations
> You need to move your adding machine off your chair before you fall over the wire.


Thanks, Mac. That wire is the power cable for my camera! I got tired of wasting all those batteries.


----------



## abc123

J Crew navy blue merino v neck
RL blue/white striped ocbd
J Crew brown herringbone wool pants (FF)
Alden black penny loafers
navy/white/red schoolboy scarf
Grey herringbone car coat


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazer
RL sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

I am on a mission - to wear all my shirts once before I wash any of them. I have a lot of shirts. This could get ugly.

Brooks blazer 3/2 sack
LL Bean "cavalry twill" charcoal trousers, flat front, hemmed
JAB check shirt
thrift tie
my shoe project 
strap from Central
square from Paul Frederick clearance, trying to escape pocket


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick-
Well done!
Does that mean you will not wash a shirt for ninety days? (wink)


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


>


DAAAAAAAAAAMN. THAT is a FABULOUS natural shoulder.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> Well done!
> Does that mean you will not wash a shirt for ninety days? (wink)


At least 90 days. I'm not sure if I'm bragging or if this is a cry for help.

My theory is by the end of it I should have a good idea of what can be culled from the collection.


----------



## Untilted

A bit of a preppy look today

BB Ecru OCBD
BB Butter shetland Sweater
J.Crew olive chinos
Quoddy Canoe Mocs

https://img258.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01299pb3.jpg

Beautiful Raglan shoulder (Press doesn't even offer it)

https://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01300yu0.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

*^ what are you wearing*

Untilted-
You need a maid! (wink)


----------



## KenR

I can finally give this thread a whirl....

J. Press olive gabardine sack suit (my first from the store!)
Thomas Pink yellow/blue/white striped shirt with contrasting collar and french cuffs
Metropolitan by Lord and Taylor dark blue tie
Brooks dark blue suspenders
Allen Edmunds Hastings lace ups in chili

My trad quotient is a bit healthier now. :icon_smile:


----------



## TradTeacher

Untilted said:


> BB Butter shetland Sweater


Got the same sweater for my birthday. I've already worn it 4-5 times. It really is nice, especially for the 2 for $99 price my wife paid...

Very nice, Tilt...

TT


----------



## tsweetland

Polo OCBD, white
Polo club tie, red with some sort of school crests on it
J. Crew essential chinos
J. Crew argyle socks, grey, navy and maroon
J. Crew sack sportcoat, grey (newly re-discovered, dartless, narrow lapels, no shoulder padding!)
J. Crew penny loafers


----------



## abc123

J Crew light grey lambswool crewneck sweater
RL white ocbd with blue striped
J Crew navy corduroy trousers
Blue argyles
Polo by C&J plain toe blutchers in dark brown shell cordovan
BR brown merino scarf
Partridge waxed cotton coat


----------



## Andersdad

*TODAY*

RL Khakis
Light blue check RL BD
Blue Cotton Sweater Vest
Brown Herringbone LE Tweed
Blue Argyles
Burgundy Weejens


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Hickey Freeman blazer
RL lambs wool sweater
Hermes pocket square
Bobby Jones turtleneck


----------



## Untilted

Mcarthur: you are such a big fan of wide lapel jackets.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Ralph Trad*

Or Tralph. One of these instances where the pieces aren't orthodox trad but whatever the result is, it sure ain't Italian.

Rumpled, immensely comfortable (and practical) in this weather - and the hell with the dogma.

Polo jacket/vest
Orvis moleskins, pleated
LE custom shirt - oxford cloth, straight collar, no pocket
A wool tie from the Tie Bar. Bought it out of curiosity after a thread last week. It's quite nice. The grey is too close to the blue in the shirt, but that's another thread.
Strap from Central, square from Hober, and the Knapp Farm Boot.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Untilted said:


> Mcarthur: you are such a big fan of wide lapel jackets.


Untilted,
You are absolutely correct that all of my blazers and suit jackets are wide lapel jackets


----------



## paper clip

Patrick - Excellent outfit. Great on all points.


----------



## KenR

Patrick, you are quite the country squire. :icon_smile:


----------



## tsweetland

Patrick, I have to ask whereabouts in CT you live, I think I may have had my wedding in your neck of the woods


----------



## Danny

Patrick who takes all these photos of you?

[I am sure the answer has been stated, but I'll ask anyway...]

Danny


----------



## Barrister

*No Appointments, No Court, No Tie*

Navy Blazer - Press
Blue OCBD - Land's End Hyde Park
Khakis - Bills M2P
Shotshell Belt - Royden via Kevin's
Argyles - Gold Toe-Blue, Maroon & Khaki
Weejuns
grandfather's hamilton automatic on grosgrain band


----------



## Patrick06790

tsweetland said:


> Patrick, I have to ask whereabouts in CT you live, I think I may have had my wedding in your neck of the woods


Lakeville



Danny said:


> Patrick who takes all these photos of you?
> 
> [I am sure the answer has been stated, but I'll ask anyway...]
> 
> Danny


Ralphus, my manservant, handles the camera.


----------



## Danny

Patrick06790 said:


> Lakeville
> 
> Ralphus, my manservant, handles the camera.


Ah yes...but of course.

btw I just passed 100 posts...not a big deal but maybe it is for me...yay!


----------



## Barrister

*Saturday morning in the office...*

Old Flannel Buttondown - Blackwatch-Bean
Shotshell Belt - Royden via Kevins
"beater" khakis - Polo RL
camp mocs- Bean
grandfather's hamilton automatic on Central #27
Saturday morning stubble


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Ralphus, my manservant, handles the camera.


Is he a midget?

I imagine a Herve Villachez sort of person, who can kill a man with his bare hands and mix a flawless martini. You could hurl empty whiskey bottles at him when you're drunk (obviously he'd have to be quick on his feet).


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Is he a midget?
> 
> I imagine a Herve Villachez sort of person, who can kill a man with his bare hands and mix a flawless martini. You could hurl empty whiskey bottles at him when you're drunk (obviously he'd have to be quick on his feet).


Sort of. Short, anyway.

He handles the drinking, too.

*Bonus points for identifying the dreadful movie featuring a character named "Ralphus."


----------



## jml90

Patrick06790 said:


> *Bonus points for identifying the dreadful movie featuring a character named "Ralphus."


The Incredible Torture Show


----------



## Patrick06790

jml90 said:


> The Incredible Torture Show


AKA Bloodsucking Freaks. Nicely done.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Borsalino of Italy
Marco brown fedora


----------



## abc123

Mixing some trad and English elements tonight - 

Southwick for CCC three piece sack suit - charcoal with faint red pinstripe
RLPL cut away collared shirt
silver knot links
RL red woven tie
AE troys in black
oris auto on black croc strap
Press white linen

Thats right - a cutaway collar and a sack suit.


----------



## crs

It's cold today.

LL Bean blackwatch flannel shirt
LE tan flannel-lined cords
J.Press tan/navy surcingle belt
Blueish-grayish Wigwam socks
LE dirty bucs
Hamilton Khaki watch
Central Watch green/yellow/blue grosgrain watchband

When outside:
LE navy down vest
Patagonia 1995 blue Goretex jacket


----------



## Lance

For my walk, in the rain, to the grocery store tonight:

Barbour Beaufort
Bill's flant fronts
Old Polo OCBD
Hunter Wellies


----------



## Patrick06790

abc123 said:


> Thats right - a cutaway collar and a sack suit.


We really need a photo of this.


----------



## Laxplayer

crs said:


> It's cold today.
> 
> LL Bean blackwatch flannel shirt
> LE tan flannel-lined cords
> J.Press tan/navy surcingle belt
> Blueish-grayish Wigwam socks
> LE dirty bucs
> Hamilton Khaki watch
> Central Watch green/yellow/blue grosgrain watchband
> 
> When outside:
> LE navy down vest
> *Patagonia 1995 blue Goretex jacket*


Another Patagonia fan. I love my jackets and pullovers from them. How do you like your LE flannel lined cords? I have a few pairs from Bean, but I haven't tried the ones from LE.


----------



## crs

Laxplayer said:


> Another Patagonia fan. I love my jackets and pullovers from them. How do you like your LE flannel lined cords? I have a few pairs from Bean, but I haven't tried the ones from LE.


They weigh a ton. But the weird thing is, I can wear them indoors and do not feel uncomfortable. I bought them a while back on overstocks. I have not tried Bean so can't compare.


----------



## abc123

J Crew navy/white nordic patterned heavy wool sweater
BB white ocbd
RL khakis
navy/light blue striped socks
AE wilberts, in a darkened tan color

Looking forward to snow!


----------



## abc123

Patrick06790 said:


> We really need a photo of this.


I'll see if any got taken. It didn't look like that bizarre of a contrast, as it is a quite well fitting suit jacket - no baggy at all. The lack of darts doesnt affect the fit, but rather makes the front of the coat far more pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## ksinc

Mac,

How many hats do you have? You seem to have as many different hats as you do alden shell shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*



ksinc said:


> Mac,
> 
> How many hats do you have? You seem to have as many different hats as you do alden shell shoes.


ksinc,
My alden shell cordovan collection still leads my fedora collection. Do you wear a fedora?


----------



## ksinc

mcarthur said:


> ksinc,
> My alden shell cordovan collection still leads my fedora collection. Do you wear a fedora?


No, I do not. I am just curious about anything of quality. I try to avoid wearing hats. I look terrible in them. I won't even wear one to play golf. I do have a Masters hat, but I hardly ever wear it. I also wear a Filson cover cloth hat in the rain when I'm fishing! LOL


----------



## AldenPyle

*Winter Break/Office Monday*

Orange Trim Hyde Park OCBD
Charcoal Flat Front Bills Poplin w/ 1.75" Cuff
Chili Belt- Tommy Hilfiger
AE Bentons in Chili

A warm look for a chilly day


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*



ksinc said:


> No, I do not. I am just curious about anything of quality. I try to avoid wearing hats. I look terrible in them. I won't even wear one to play golf. I do have a Masters hat, but I hardly ever wear it. I also wear a Filson cover cloth hat in the rain when I'm fishing! LOL


ksinc,
For a gentleman living in Florida, I would highly suggest that a panama fedora should be utilized.


----------



## septa

Yellow OCBD
Flannel Lined Khakis (bottoms rolled up to keep them out of the slush and show off the lining)
Rag Wool Socks
6" Bean boots
light blue cable knit shetland (an old McGeorge)
floppy hair parted to the side which I have been told makes me look "southern"--a good thing.


----------



## JohnMS

BB OCBD in Ecru

BB tie in a rust/burgundy with fox motif tied askew on purpose (that burgundy with a "u" Patrick)

Nordstrom black (yes black) camelhair jacket (not pictured)

Lighter brown glenplaid pants with rust overcheck (see shoes post)

https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bb1228rs.jpg

Watch: swiss army cavalier
Hair: No part as I have no hair on top

https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbwatch5vs.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' master golf sports jacket
RL sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## tripreed

JohnMS said:


> Watch: swiss army cavalier
> 
> https://img263.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bbwatch5vs.jpg


I like the watch. Unique looking, and I like the date display.


----------



## Untilted

da watch isa beauuuuuuuty.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Making dinner*

A riot of color and pattern. Sam Hober Denison University tie, by the way.


----------



## HistoryDoc

You see! An imperfect knot can look good!


----------



## Patrick06790

HistoryDoc said:


> You see! An imperfect knot can look good!


I rarely get the dimple just so. Or I get it just so, only to find it has decided to migrate. You can't tell a tie anything these days.


----------



## zignatius

is it just me or does patrick need to put a li'l mustard into that knot?


----------



## tsweetland

A light dusting of snow here in Boston today, and so......

LE light blue OCBD
BB #1 tie, burgundy with gold/navy stripes
J. Crew grey herringbone jacket (not a sack, but pretty close, very subtle darts, three buttons with a nice roll, zero shoulder padding)
J. Crew dress chinos
BB duffel coat, navy
grey cashmere scarf from Target
Barbour field watch (birthday present from the wife)
Bean boots


----------



## jpeirpont

Very lazy Trad today.
Wrinkled Tan Cords- Polo
Wrinkled BB OBDC White with Red stripes
Cranberry Shetland Sweater
Tan construction Timberland boots
Blue Corduroy coat from BB's university collection
Timex with plaid wristband


----------



## TradTeacher

*Game-day green...*

Another middle school ball game tonight, so...

Hunter green Bean Lambswool V-Neck Sweater
BB Slim Fit OCBD--White
J. Crew Regular Fit Chinos--British Khaki
Lousy Nautica Cordovan-colored belt; I've really got to purchase a better belt in this color...
USA-made Weejuns
J. Crew Argyles--Khaki, Burgundy, Choc. Brown, Hunter Green

TT


----------



## abc123

Grey/green/blue j crew argyle cashmere v neck
BB lt. blue ocbd
J Crew navy wool trousers (my "flood pants" - no break)
CJ/Polo Plain toe blutchers in dk. brown shell cordovan
Navy socks
Camel topcoat, J Crew
RLPL cashmere scarf - grey herringbone pattern


----------



## Flyte

*Paris, 7:20pm*

Diesel jeans
1966 Huntsman double breasted blazer
White twill T. M. Lewin shirt with spread collar
Tweed wool Hackett tie
Church's dark brown suede Chukka boots
J. Crew dark brown suede belt
Burgundy cotton socks
Silver oval cuff links


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie
BB braces


----------



## apharis

Club Room Slim Fit OCBD
Blue Blazer from K&G
Club Room Khakis
Bass Suede Bucks
Southern Proper Bow Tie

... That's how we poor trad college kids do it.


----------



## charphar

That's my boy!:icon_smile_big::icon_cheers:


----------



## charphar

apharis said:


> Club Room Slim Fit OCBD
> Blue Blazer from K&G
> Club Room Khakis
> Bass Suede Bucks
> Southern Proper Bow Tie
> 
> ... That's how we poor trad college kids do it.


Not too shabby on the tying job either! Well played, son!


----------



## Joe Tradly

apharis said:


> Club Room Slim Fit OCBD
> Blue Blazer from K&G
> Club Room Khakis
> Bass Suede Bucks
> Southern Proper Bow Tie
> 
> ... That's how we poor trad college kids do it.


Apharis, what's on the tie?

JB


----------



## Pgolden

*School Board Night*

Blue featherweight Irish tweed; cashmere BB sweater vest; cashmere scarf (post Xmas sale) LE red tie white dots; JAB spread collar with silver berry links; blue JAB plain-front cuffed cords (I need to pull them up); and Clarks Canal Nubuck boots. A word about the boots. Most comfortable shoes I've owned in a long time; I just got back from walking all over NYC with them. They are waterproof, and clearly not as stylish as some, but they are so damn comfortable I hate taking them off. So I ordered another pair in cordovan-color leather.


----------



## apharis

Joe Tradly said:


> Apharis, what's on the tie?
> 
> JB


They're peaches. A little out of season I know, but I thought I could pull it off.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



apharis said:


> Club Room Slim Fit OCBD
> Blue Blazer from K&G
> Club Room Khakis
> Bass Suede Bucks
> Southern Proper Bow Tie
> 
> ... That's how we poor trad college kids do it.


apharis,
Welcome to the forum
I like your attire
Keep wearing your bow tie with peaches


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Pgolden,
Nice outfit


----------



## gtguyzach

Inspired by *apharis*, here's another poor, trad college student:

H. Stockton Tweed Blazer (local thrift store pick up)
BB OCBD (eBay)
BB Chino flat front, cuffed (thrift store, cuffed off the rack and fit perfect!)
BB Burgundy Penny Loafers (thanks Patrick!)
old JAB bow

see, who says you can't do trad on a budget!

Please be gentle everyone


----------



## abc123

You two college guys look great - I like the bowties. I really don't know why college kids are so hesitant to wear them, as they always garner a positive reaction when I wear them.

PGolden - I like your navy cords with a tweed jacket, one of my favorite combos. With a cashmere vest and scarf, well, you seem to have hit the nail on its head. 

Mac - I'm not sure what profession you are in, but you present an outstanding MD (managing director that is) or law firm partner type look. I wish more executives would put as much thought into their outfit as you clearly do.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Zach,
Well done!
In today's WSJ it was indicated that the job market for new grads is very strong


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

abc123,
Thank you for your kind thoughts


----------



## Pgolden

gtguyzach said:


> Inspired by *apharis*, here's another poor, trad college student:
> 
> H. Stockton Tweed Blazer (local thrift store pick up)
> BB OCBD (eBay)
> BB Chino flat front, cuffed (thrift store, cuffed off the rack and fit perfect!)
> BB Burgundy Penny Loafers (thanks Patrick!)
> old JAB bow
> 
> see, who says you can't do trad on a budget!
> 
> Please be gentle everyone


Very well done!


----------



## Pgolden

apharis said:


> Club Room Slim Fit OCBD
> Blue Blazer from K&G
> Club Room Khakis
> Bass Suede Bucks
> Southern Proper Bow Tie
> 
> ... That's how we poor trad college kids do it.


 Way to go!


----------



## Pgolden

mcarthur said:


> Pgolden,
> Nice outfit


Thank you.


----------



## Pgolden

abc123 said:


> You two college guys look great - I like the bowties. I really don't know why college kids are so hesitant to wear them, as they always garner a positive reaction when I wear them.
> 
> PGolden - I like your navy cords with a tweed jacket, one of my favorite combos. With a cashmere vest and scarf, well, you seem to have hit the nail on its head.
> 
> Mac - I'm not sure what profession you are in, but you present an outstanding MD (managing director that is) or law firm partner type look. I wish more executives would put as much thought into their outfit as you clearly do.


Thank you. I like the navy cords, but they can be challenging to match up.


----------



## Untilted

GT Zach:

your friend's socks are totally GTH.


----------



## jasonpraxis

A-conferencing this weekend:

Travel to and from?
Bass Weejuns
Bills M1
Brooks or Gitman OCBD
J. Press repp stripe (Argyll and Sutherland)
Ben Silver "Kent" tweed, grey and darker grey birdseye

Presenting?
Black Loake captoes
Brooks Brothers forward point, white
Brooks repp stripe (red, white, blue)
W. W. Chan navy SB, herringbone, 120s

Outer?
Tan Brooks trenchcoat, SB with liner
Grey Harris Tweed driver's cap
Dark brown, almost color 8, LLB gloves
burgundy, navy, and grey Johnston scarf.

See you all next week!


----------



## abc123

Looking rather dull today

Red wool crewneck (J Crew)
Blue OCBD (Polo)
Dark brown chinos (J Crew)
Grey socks with dogs on them
Black pebble grain driving mocs (Sperry)
Black belt and watch strap


----------



## Duck

Same here. It is cold in my office and I have no meetings today!

Cole Haan Weejuns
RL gray socks
Vineyard Vines khaki dock pants
North Sails D ring belt
RL pink OCBD
LE cashmere sweater
Barbour Bedale
7-11 coffee (Spilled about three minutes ago)


----------



## Laxplayer

Zach and apharis, 
You look great guys. I see that the bow has worked well for you Zach...cute girl.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Feelin' Jack McCoy*

In a "Law & Order" mood. Sam Waterston lives around here, in fact.

BB GF suit from eBay -sack, flat front, cuffed
BB shirt
Talbott tie, thinnish, from G-town Univ. Shop (handmedown)
AE Fifth Aves (eBay)
Square from STP
Strap from Central
Not seen - burgundy braces from JAB (on sale!!! Can you believe it!!!) and silk long johns from LE.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Sam Waterston lives around here, in fact.


Cool! I love Waterston.


----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> Cool! I love Waterston.


Me too! Grey suit, BB OCAC shirt, repp not sure what brand ties but, they have a white label (anyone know?) and a tv or single point linen with cordovan or black shoes.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I for one am grateful that we now have photographic evidence that women who look like that, are willing to date men who look like us. Heartening...


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Borsalino of Italy
Lido brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Andersdad

*Hey Patrick*

Tell Ralphus that he should have zoomed in more on that first pic!


----------



## tsweetland

Polo light blue OCBD
Brooks pindot tie, navy with white dots
My new J. Press tweed - grey with subtle blue stripes - 40% off!
J. Crew essential chinos
Navy argyles from the Gap
J. Crew penny loafers
Timex on a navy/white grosgrain band


----------



## abc123

RL yellow cashmere v neck
J Crew white/blue windowpane ocbd
Grey Hickey Freeman flannels (flat font, cuffed)
Grey socks
Burgundy AE Walden penny loafers


----------



## Doctor Damage

Very cold here today, about -10C, with blowing snow and wind chill.

For my daily constitutional I deployed the thrifted Brit warmer (which lived up to its name) and one of the new Bean 60% wool Norweg./Scand. sweaters (very warm). Jeans, white OCBD, and my old double-sole long-wing brogues (because yesterday my insulated work boots decided to rub on my ankle for the first time in 10 years...grrrrr).

Perfect Canuckistan winter weather: cold, light blowing snow, in a word invigourating. Right out of a Bean catalogue.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora-
Optimo Hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
RL OCBD
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## HistoryDoc

Florsheim oxford shoes
smartwool dress socks
Bills M1 w/ 1.75 cuff
White BB OCBD
Green JPress "Beaufort Knot" (reminded by another thread that I own this tie)
BB tweed sack
Green zip front Scottish cardigan (I actually bought it in Scotland)


----------



## Untilted

Wilson athletic shoes
olive chinos
BB rainbow stripe ocbd
red v neck sweater vest
baracuta g-9 jacket


----------



## wnh

Thrifted Harris Tweed, unknown maker -- not entirely trad (it's darted)
J. Crew lambswool sweater
J. Crew OCBD shortshirt
Levis
J. Crew argyles
Bass Chapmons
Central Watch #1 (aka the "wear it with anything" band)

I just realized how similar the second picture is to Mr. Tradly's 'Favorite Sartorial Sight' post. Ah well.


----------



## Untilted

VERY NICELY DONE!

Love the sweater.


----------



## crs

LL Bean charcoal heather crewneck wool/nylon sweater*
LE blue OCBB
BB navy chinos
Polo merlot leather belt
Navy wool socks
AE merlot Norse split-toe bluchers
Central Watch navy/gray grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch
Bill Blass navy cashmere/wool coat

*currently on sale for $19.99


----------



## zignatius

apharis, wns, gtguy: very nice. fwiw, posts like yours keep this forum alive. thanks.


----------



## abc123

RL shetland, burnt orange color
BB blue ocbd
Lambourne corduroys, dark green and thick enough to stop a bullet
RL/CJ plaintoe blutchers dk brown shell
Navy socks
RL grey herringbone tweed sportcoat

Topcoat, gloves, scarf, etc, etc.


----------



## tsweetland

Absolutely freezing out today . . . . .

Polo OCBD, white
Vineyard Vines "hockey" tie, blue
BB cashmere v-neck sweater, charcoal
J. Press tweed sack, grey, charcoal and blue
J. Crew essential chinos
Bass argyle socks, grey, tan, charcoal
J. Crew penny loafers
Barbour field watch
BB duffle coat, navy


----------



## Patrick06790

Single digits this morning,so a chance to dig out the heavy Brooks tweed suit. Also Mercer shirt, Hober tie, and Sears gunboats.

And long johns.

This is a truly sackly garment. The label reads "Product of Idaho."


----------



## NewYorkBuck

Old Man Winter made be bust out my Harris Tweed suit, blue BB OCBD, Harrods woolen tie, and brown suade bluchers. Only caveat is I work for an investment bank, but conform to the London edict that it is ok to wear country wear in town on Fridays...


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square
Bobbby Jones turtleneck


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick06790 said:


> Single digits this morning,so a chance to dig out the heavy Brooks tweed suit. Also Mercer shirt, Hober tie, and Sears gunboats.
> 
> And long johns.
> 
> This is a truly sackly garment. The label reads "Product of Idaho."


Lord, that's a fabulous suit, Pat. How did you come about it?

JB


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick,
That is one of the nicest looking suits I have seen posted. I like the gunboats also.


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> Lord, that's a fabulous suit, Pat. How did you come about it?
> 
> JB





Laxplayer said:


> Patrick,
> That is one of the nicest looking suits I have seen posted. I like the gunboats also.


This was a real coup, actually. The Episcopal church in North Canaan, Conn. has a thrift shop that is open sporadically, so finding things is even more hit-or-miss than usual.

I went in one blistering hot summer Saturday morning and someone had just dropped off a ton of tweeds and other wintry things. In addition to this suit I scored two sack jackets and a couple of pairs of trousers.

And because I helped the elderly ladies sort through it all they gave me a discount, which I tried to refuse but they insisted. The entire haul was ten dollars.

The gunboats are very comfy but I must do something about the soles, as I almost wiped out three times today on school floors and a stone staircase.

PS: Joe, I am picking up the Tradly suit from the alterations lady tomorrow.


----------



## Untilted

10 dollars?

sick.


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick06790 said:


> This was a real coup, actually. The Episcopal church in North Canaan, Conn. has a thrift shop that is open sporadically, so finding things is even more hit-or-miss than usual.
> 
> I went in one blistering hot summer Saturday morning and someone had just dropped off a ton of tweeds and other wintry things. In addition to this suit I scored two sack jackets and a couple of pairs of trousers.
> 
> And because I helped the elderly ladies sort through it all they gave me a discount, which I tried to refuse but they insisted. *The entire haul was ten dollars.*
> 
> The gunboats are very comfy but I must do something about the soles, as I almost wiped out three times today on school floors and a stone staircase.
> 
> PS: Joe, I am picking up the Tradly suit from the alterations lady tomorrow.


A beautiful suit, two sacks and two trousers for $10? Call the folks at Guinness, that must be a record for the best deal ever.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> ...I am picking up the Tradly suit from the alterations lady tomorrow.


What happened to the Pendleton odd jacket?


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> What happened to the Pendleton odd jacket?


Alas, turned out to be too small.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Alas, turned out to be too small.


That's a shame. Someone here should be able to wear it.


----------



## Untilted

what size is it?


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> what size is it?


I'll get back to you later this evening.


----------



## abc123

I decided to try the double collar layering idea today, and wore a pale blue ocbd under a navy with maroon and white stripe rugby shirt. Khakis and duck shoes. Blue socks with reindeer on them. North Face goretex shell when out in the rain eek: :devil:  ). 

I liked the look and will probably do it again in the future.


----------



## Untilted

Did anyone comment on your outfit abc123?


Most of these days, I rock the boring trad.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> Did anyone comment on your outfit abc123?
> 
> Most of these days, I rock the boring trad.


Yes, I received a few positive remarks when I went out for brunch. The double collar is considered to be super preppy, which I don't consider to be a terrible thing, though some may, depending on where you are located.

Give it a try, if nothing else, itll keep you warm!


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> That's a shame. Someone here should be able to wear it.


After further review, the jacket is only fractionally too small in the waist, and there is about an inch and a half of wiggle room, so I will check with the alterations lady to see if it can be done.


----------



## Patrick06790

Took a very long walk this morning, clad in Big Blue, Orvis vest, Orvis shirt, Orvis moleskins (whole lotta Orvis going on) and Knapp Farm Boots. Also red wool scarf, a pocketful of small cigars and a camera. And long johns.

Changed to the new Quoddys for home use.

Orvis (d'oh!) pocket watch my attorney gave me for Xmas. I don't much like the clip thing. I'd like to get a sort of strap arrangement a la Hugh Laurie as Bertie Wooster. Any ideas?

A couple of scenes from rural Conn. as well.


----------



## paper clip

Nice outfit and nice phots Patrick. I esp. like that running water spout one. Very artistic!


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick, I was going to comment on the clip before I read your review of it. I actually like it. Reminiscent of something you'd fine--in stainless steel--on a sail boat. 

Your nature pictures remind me of home. Connecticut draws me to her like a giant magnet.

JB


----------



## wnh

To church:

Stafford blazer. It's not trad, but it's what I've got.
LE Hyde Park OCDB
Stafford tie - eBayed a few years ago.
Polo khaki chinos
J. Crew argyle socks - Red w/ navy and gray diamonds
Bass Chapmons
Central band






Regarding the shirt, I have a question/concern. The cuffs are too large for my wrists and, to me, look (and feel) kind of goofy. Is there anything that can be done about this? Can I remove the button, move it over a bit, and re-sew? Or will this just make the cuffs look odd?


Anyway, to work:

Thrifted black and gray herringbone tweed - Palm Beach. (Can anybody give me information about this maker? Based on the rest of the pickings at my local thrift store, I can't imagine it's too wonderful in quality, but it doesn't hurt to ask.)
Tommy Hilfiger (!) tattersal sportshirt, cream w/ black green, orange, and red - removed (with persmission) from my father-in-law's 'to Goodwill' pile.
Levis
Same J. Crew socks
Same shoes
Same watch band


----------



## Laxplayer

wnh said:


> To church:
> Stafford blazer. It's not trad, but it's what I've got.
> LE Hyde Park OCDB
> *Stafford tie - eBayed a few years ago.*
> Polo khaki chinos
> J. Crew argyle socks - Red w/ navy and gray diamonds
> Bass Chapmons
> Central band
> 
> Regarding the shirt, I have a question/concern. The cuffs are too large for my wrists and, to me, look (and feel) kind of goofy. Is there anything that can be done about this? Can I remove the button, move it over a bit, and re-sew? Or will this just make the cuffs look odd?
> 
> Anyway, to work:
> 
> Thrifted black and gray herringbone tweed - *Palm Beach. (Can anybody give me information about this maker?* Based on the rest of the pickings at my local thrift store, I can't imagine it's too wonderful in quality, but it doesn't hurt to ask.)
> Tommy Hilfiger (!) tattersal sportshirt, cream w/ black green, orange, and red - removed (with persmission) from my father-in-law's 'to Goodwill' pile.
> Levis
> Same J. Crew socks
> Same shoes
> Same watch band


Nice outfit. I like that tie. Red/navy stripe is one of my favorites. I have that watch band too. If you find a nice sack blazer on ebay you will be set.

As for Palm Beach, I may be wrong, but I think that they are a JCP brand of special order suits. $400 range I think. They are of the same quality as the HartMarx suits that they used to carry. There are much better options out there, J. Press Pressclusive for one.


----------



## wnh

Laxplayer said:


> Nice outfit. I like that tie. Red/navy stripe is one of my favorites. I have that watch band too. If you find a nice sack blazer on ebay you will be set.
> 
> As for Palm Beach, I may be wrong, but I think that they are a JCP brand of special order suits. $400 range I think. They are of the same quality as the HartMarx suits that they used to carry. There are much better options out there, J. Press Pressclusive for one.


I'm actually eyeing a BB sack blazer on eBay right now. It's not something I wear very often, but I figure I might as well get a proper one.

And I'm sure I could do better than the Palm Beach jacket, but considering it was thrifted, I can't hope for too much more for the time being. It seems to go with just about anything, really.

And thanks for the nice comment on the tie. It seems I has some trad sense before I even knew what it was.


----------



## tsweetland

Lands End tailored-fit OCBD, white
J. Crew repp tie, navy with small red stripes
J. Press sack blazer, navy
J. Crew cords, brown
Bass argyle socks, navy, with grey and red diamonds and yellow stitching
Johnston and Murphy rubber sole wingtips, brown
Brooks duffle coat, navy
Barbour field watch


----------



## Patrick06790

Olive windowpane sack tweed (eBay)
BB shirt (outlet)
J. Press tie (eBay)
LL Bean flannels from three years ago
Orvis boots
Orvis watch
cotton square from BB outlet
dazed expression from indigestion and fitful sleep


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> Patrick, I was going to comment on the clip before I read your review of it. I actually like it. Reminiscent of something you'd fine--in stainless steel--on a sail boat.
> 
> JB


Yes, but imagine attaching a leather strap to it and then plunking the whole mess in the breast pocket of a thickish jacket. Entirely too complicated.

PS: wnh has it going on above.


----------



## abc123

J Crew dark green aran knit wool sweater
BR pale blue point collar shirt (tucked into sweater collar, of course)
lambourne golden/tan colored corduroys
AE wilberts


----------



## Untilted

ABC123, you wear some really REALLY nice shoes considering you are only a college student.

envious.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> ABC123, you wear some really REALLY nice shoes considering you are only a college student.
> 
> envious.


Thanks Untitled. I consider quality shoes to be a good investment. Also, STP and certain sales can make quality shoes significantly more attainable.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' dark green sport jacket
RL lambs wool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*

Optimo Hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## Haystack

wnh:

Palm Beach info...I think is still manufactured in the US and owned by Hartmarx. I see many Palm Beach suits at the thrift store and they are not good. I'd wait for an HSM instead.

Hartmarx brands:

Hart Schaffner Marx
Austin Reed*
Kenneth Cole*
Ted Baker*
Jhane Barnes Frequency*
Claiborne men's tailored clothing*
Tommy Hilfiger*
Sansabelt
Perry Ellis*
Palm Beach
Pierre Cardin*
Jeffery Banks*
Society Brand
DKNY Donna Karan New York*
The Championships Wimbeldon Collection* 
* = licensed trademark


----------



## crs

Cold here:

BB navy crewneck wool sweater
LE white OCBD
J.Press tan/navy surcingle belt
LE tan flannel-lined, flat-front cords
Wigwam tan wool socks
Orvis brown nubuck bluchers
BB navy/tan grosgrain watchband
Hamilton Khaki watch


----------



## Untilted

crs said:


> J.Press tan/navy surcingle belt
> LE tan flannel-lined, flat-front cords


Tan belt on Tan pants?


----------



## crs

Untilted said:


> Tan belt on Tan pants?


Sweater covers it.


----------



## jml90

Untilted said:


> Tan belt on Tan pants?


Everyday
Looks like I'm not wearing a belt.


----------



## abc123

Green J Crew merino v neck sweater
French blue BB point collar shirt
Dark tan JAB wool "whipcord" trousers
Burgundy AE Walden penny loafers
BB burgundy belt
Tan argyle socks

Question - do you all ever wear suspenders with odd trousers? The pants I'm wearing today have the buttons and I've been pondering if I would wear them with braces when wearing a sport coat and tie. Should I stick to belts with odd trousers? Thoughts?


----------



## Haystack

https://img165.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00819rb2.jpg


----------



## AlanC

^Haystack, I think the shirt and tie patterns might be a little too similar in size.


----------



## Untilted

abc123 said:


> Green J Crew merino v neck sweater
> French blue BB point collar shirt
> Dark tan JAB wool "whipcord" trousers
> Burgundy AE Walden penny loafers
> BB burgundy belt
> Tan argyle socks
> 
> Question - do you all ever wear suspenders with odd trousers? The pants I'm wearing today have the buttons and I've been pondering if I would wear them with braces when wearing a sport coat and tie. Should I stick to belts with odd trousers? Thoughts?


Pointcollar shirt?! V-neck sweater? What?!


----------



## Patrick06790

abc123 said:


> Question - do you all ever wear suspenders with odd trousers? The pants I'm wearing today have the buttons and I've been pondering if I would wear them with braces when wearing a sport coat and tie. Should I stick to belts with odd trousers? Thoughts?


Yes indeedy. Matter of fact, I have outfitted myself with the necessary materials to sew brace buttons on some odd trousers. And a copy of "Sewing for Dummies."

Here is the BB three-piece I bought from Joe Tradly a while back (and just got around to taking to the alterations lady). I put a little thought into it this time.

Wore it to work today and got wolf whistles from the ladies. Either that or they were actually whistling for their wolves. Hard to tell in this lax, post-modern world..


----------



## Kingsfield

Outstanding, Patrick. Suit and tie in particular.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> Pointcollar shirt?! V-neck sweater? What?!


The horror! At least I can defend my tradliness on the grounds that the shirt collar points were firmly planted underneath the sweater collar, not flying out in the open air as the hipsters seem to prefer! I shall wear an ocbd tomrrow, so as to ensre that I am not "ballin" by accident!


----------



## abc123

Patrick - very nice suit! Looks great!


----------



## Patrick06790

abc123 said:


> Patrick - very nice suit! Looks great!


I think it makes me look lumpy. However, I _am_ lumpy, so this does not distress me unduly.


----------



## wnh

LE pinpoint (I think) OCBD, light blue.
Old Navy cotton sweater/sweatshirt-ish thing, V-neck, charcoal
Banana Republic cords, sage-y green
Argyle socks from Target -- $0.25 (75% off their Dollar Spot)
Bass Chapmons
generic brown belt
BB oxford cloth boxers -- I shall never go back to store brands again

Not really picture worthy, but it gets the job done.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB suit
Rl shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## abc123

Burgundy cable knit crewneck (J Crew)
Green/white/blue/red flannel button down, RL
Jeans, Lucky
Grey New Balance Sneakers
Burgundy based argyles


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Borsalino of Italy
Marco- brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' master golf sports jacket
RL lambswool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## tsweetland

LE tailored-fit OCBD, french blue
Eagle Shirtmakers striped repp tie, navy/red
J. Press sack blazer, navy
J. Crew dress chinos
J. Crew argyles, forest greeen/navy/khaki
J. Crew penny loafers
Barbour field watch, brown leather band


----------



## abc123

Tsweetland - Your outfit sounds nice, its seems that we both like J Crew. Have you ever been to the ice cream shop in Georgetown named "T. Sweets"? 

Today, I'm hoping for snow and wearing:

J Crew argyle sweater vest - green with navy and grey
Brooks white ocbd
J Crew navy cords
Grey socks
AE wilberts, possible changed into boots once I'm back home from my internship


----------



## tsweetland

abc123 said:


> Tsweetland - Your outfit sounds nice, its seems that we both like J Crew. Have you ever been to the ice cream shop in Georgetown named "T. Sweets"?
> 
> Today, I'm hoping for snow and wearing:
> 
> J Crew argyle sweater vest - green with navy and grey
> Brooks white ocbd
> J Crew navy cords
> Grey socks
> AE wilberts, possible changed into boots once I'm back home from my internship


I love J. Crew, I wear at least one J. Crew item a day. (Usually it's more than one) I feel that it is an underappreciated trad resource, especially by some members of the "old guard," so to speak. Never heard of T Sweets. Great name though


----------



## Patrick06790

*Automatic one star deduction for darts?*

I don't care, I like this Oxxford suit, especially this time of year. It's warm.

I could get the flat-front pants cuffed, I suppose.


----------



## Untilted

im sporting old man trad.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Robert Talbott pocket square


----------



## abc123

Black cable knit crewneck wool sweater, Polo
Purple polo shirt, polo
Olive chinos, Polo
Green argyles, J Crew
Black penny loafers, Alden

I don't usually subscribe to the polo shirt under a sweater look, but the sweater had a purple polo man on it, and I just felt the need to match. Does that look affected? Would have been worse had I worn purple socks I suppose...


----------



## tsweetland

Interviewing today, had to dress it up a bit

BB 3/2 sack suit, in a nice charcoal herringbone pattern (ebay), not the most comfortable suit in the world but damn is it tradly......
LE taliored fit OCBD, white
J. Crew version of BB #1 tie, green w/ white/black stripes
Gold Toe dress socks, black
Bostonian oxfords, black
Tissot prc200 watch, black face w/black band
Cole Haan overcoat, black

Going to rock out to Motley Crue's "Wild Side" like Dwight Schrute to get pumped for the interview


----------



## Doctor Damage

White OCBD, navy V-neck pullover, navy blue pants (pleated & cuffed), grey sports jacket (B&W herringbone, no vent, darted). Overall, very Brit country. I really like the jacket: it's really heavy and fits perfectly. I think I will dub it "Big Grey", as a knod to Patrick's Big Blue. Same sort of "comfort blanket" garment.


----------



## TradTeacher

Rainy weather, but I've got the answer...
BB OCBD--Slim Fit/Must Iron--Pink
Bills M2--British Khaki
Royden Shotshell Belt
Smartwool Socks
Bean Boots
Bean GoreTex Jacket--Navy

TT


----------



## spinlps

BB light blue OCBD
JCrew dark brown Pincord sportcoat
Alden of Carmel brown calf bluchers
and, ahem, jeans

Now, off to the toy fair with the little ones...


----------



## paper clip

tsweetland said:


> Going to rock out to Motley Crue's "Wild Side" like Dwight Schrute to get pumped for the interview


Ha! +1. Good luck on your interview. You are certainly dressed appropriately.


----------



## Laxplayer

tsweetland said:


> Interviewing today, had to dress it up a bit
> 
> BB 3/2 sack suit, in a nice charcoal herringbone pattern (ebay), not the most comfortable suit in the world but damn is it tradly......
> LE taliored fit OCBD, white
> J. Crew version of BB #1 tie, green w/ white/black stripes
> Gold Toe dress socks, black
> Bostonian oxfords, black
> Tissot prc200 watch, black face w/black band
> Cole Haan overcoat, black
> 
> Going to rock out to Motley Crue's "Wild Side" like Dwight Schrute to get pumped for the interview


Do you have any pics of that tie? It sounds very nice. I need to add more greens to my tie collection. I have too many reds and blues.

Best of luck on your interview. I love The Office too. I look forward to seeing what Dwight will do each week. The Ben Franklin episode was great!


----------



## tsweetland

Laxplayer said:


> Do you have any pics of that tie? It sounds very nice. I need to add more greens to my tie collection. I have too many reds and blues.
> 
> Best of luck on your interview. I love The Office too. I look forward to seeing what Dwight will do each week. The Ben Franklin episode was great!


Unfortunately, no pic, I am terrible at the digital photo upload thing. I should really learn. To give you a better idea of what the tie looks like, the base color of the tie is pure, kermit the frog green, and the stripes are in the BB # 1 pattern in black and white. I don't get to wear it often because my outfits are rarely black-based.


----------



## wnh

Lands' End pink OCBD, slim/trim (whatever they call it) fit -- from overstocks
Polo khaki chinos
generic brown belt
J. Crew socks, navy/green thick horitzontal stripe -- $3.50 from their outlet
Bass Chapmons
Central band #1


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys' blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

Global warming ended last night. That is my highly scientific conclusion based on the fact it snowed. The greenhouse gases are actually creating a layer so dense that the beneficial rays of the sun cannot get through. But don't worry, it's still Bush's fault.

Out and about with all the other Mayflower descendants, doing errands and dodging nitwits in SUVs who could have 16-wheel drive and still not understand that ice is ice, in Big Blue, the shapeless thrift store jacket that still gets more compliments than any other, LE Hyde Park, Bean sweater, LE cords and the famous Knapp Farm Boots.


----------



## abc123

Brown based plaid cashmere sportcoat, Polo
Greenish brown 1/4 zip neck wool sweater, J Crew
Red university stripe ocbd, Brooks
Yellow based paisley tie, J Press
Navy with red polka dot silk pocket square
Navy cords, J Crew
Plain toe brown cordvan blutchers, C&J


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Burberrys" blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## abc123

Grey herringbone tweed sportcoat, RL
Olive green broadcloth buttondown, RL
Khakis, J Crew
Belt with my universities logos embroibered
Brown argyle socks
Boat shoes with brown sole, Sperry

I'd been missing wearing my boat shoes, though I'm sure I'll regret this later, as its going to be chilly.


----------



## Untilted

pajama pants, and hoodie.

too hung over to get dressed properly.


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> pajama pants, and hoodie.
> 
> too hung over to get dressed properly.


Ditto.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


>


I am puzzled by this white substance on your boots and pants. It seems to trigger a memory of long ago...


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> pajama pants, and hoodie.
> 
> too hung over to get dressed properly.


I know the feeling, buddy.


----------



## jml90

Untilted said:


> pajama pants, and hoodie.
> 
> too hung over to get dressed properly.


Oh yes another great part of drinking!!ic12337:


----------



## wnh

It's cold here. Really cold. Not that I necessarily dressed to reflect that, I'm just stating it.

Palm Beach black/gray herringbone jacket, 2B darted (thrift)
Lands' End white w/ med. blue striped pinpoint OCBD (thrift)
Brooks Brothers navy cable knit sweater (eBay)
Banana Republic sage cords (outlet)
generic brown belt
generic charcoal socks
Bass Chapmons (eBay -- pretty much the only shoes I wear)
Central band #1 (navy w/ white stripes)

I'd put a picture up, but I'm too tired to have my wife get the camera.


----------



## Laxplayer

Bean aran sweater
Bean flannel lined jeans
long sleeve undershirt
heavy wool socks
Bean moc boots
down Patagonia coat
gloves and stocking cap w/ ear flaps

We went to visit my brother-in-law at Drake this weekend. Good Lord was Des Moines cold. We went to the Drake/Creighton game and walked from his apartment to the Knapp Center. With a -25 wind chill, we were frozen stiff by the time we got there. It's good to be back to the balmy 20 degree weather of St. Louis.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## tsweetland

I woke up this morning and it was 8 degrees outside, so I figured I should dress like a Brit on a hunt (my logic escapes me).....

Polo OCBD, french blue
BB club tie, orange with small blue/white pattern
J Crew v-neck sweater, brown
Tommy Hilfiger jacket (i know, i know), brown with a faint windowpane pattern, with some orange and blue in there, elbow patches, 3 button, darts, single vent, it's got a button tab on the collar too (got it from t.j. maxx, it fits like a glove and makes me feel like the aforementioned Brit on the hunt)
J. Crew essential chinos
brown socks
JM rubber-sole wingtips
Barbour field watch, brown band
BB duffel coat, navy


----------



## Doctor Damage

Managed to hem up two more pairs of pants on the weekend, one pair of which I'm wearing today. Cotton blend, but traditional details and no break. Actually, considering the temperature up here, and the wind, it was a mistake to wear these, as my ankles are cold.

On the other hand, nothing other than leg warmers would keep my ankles warm on a day like today.

DD


----------



## Patrick06790

Four degrees Farenheit at 6:30 a.m., and I was feeling all four of 'em.

So, big old tweed sack from our very own Thrift Exchange:, BB end-on-end buttondown (I think that's what it's called, anyway I like it); BB plaid wool tie; LE sweater vest, and I'm not even a scientist; charcoal flannels and I'm keeping the jacket buttoned so you can't see the pleats; AE Brentwoods.

Oh, and long johns.


----------



## jml90

What kind of long johns? I need some of them!


----------



## Patrick06790

jml90 said:


> What kind of long johns? I need some of them!


Super Space Age jobbers from LL Bean. I initially invested for winter fly-fishing, but today qualified as insanely cold.

I also have silk ones which work for less dramatic moments.

Word to the wise - get black long johns. White or natural get soiled and never look right afterwards, so in case there's a fire in the middle of the night, or you get hit by a bus, you'll be in good shape with the dark britches, if you get my drift.


----------



## spinlps

LE Grey OCBD
Navy JCrew V-Neck
British Khaki's
J&M SC Wingtips


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

abc123 said:


> Belt with my universities logos embroibered


abc, I have to ask you---where'd you get the GU belt??

HL


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> abc, I have to ask you---where'd you get the GU belt??
> 
> HL


Georgetown University Bookstore or merchandise store is my guess.

BTW, can you post a picture of that belt? I wanna see what the GU logo looks like.


----------



## jml90

Patrick06790 said:


> Super Space Age jobbers from LL Bean. I initially invested for winter fly-fishing, but today qualified as insanely cold.
> 
> I also have silk ones which work for less dramatic moments.
> 
> Word to the wise - get black long johns. White or natural get soiled and never look right afterwards, so in case there's a fire in the middle of the night, or you get hit by a bus, you'll be in good shape with the dark britches, if you get my drift.


Well, I went to a few different stores today and got a pair of black duofold pants and an off white set of the regular style that's all they had in my size.


----------



## abc123

HL Poling and Sons said:


> abc, I have to ask you---where'd you get the GU belt??
> 
> HL


Untitled was correct, the bookstore, I bought it when I was picking up my books for the semester. If you'd like, I'd be glad to pick one up and send it to you. They also sell the G-town Vineyard Vines ties, but for some reason they come in pink, yellow, and green, all of which are hideous.

I'd post a picture, but unfortunately, I left my camera at home over Christmas.

Untitled - Basically, the belt has brown leather ends, a brass buckle, and the strap is navy blue, and has this logo on it in a repeating pattern. Georgetown does have several other logos, notably this one of , our mascot. Contrary to popular belief, the bulldog is neither a Hoya nor a Saxa (our name is the Hoyas, and the cheer is "Hoya Saxa", which mean "What Rocks" in Latin). Useless trivia for the day...

Today, I wore:

J Crew camel colored cable knit crewneck
Pale green ocbd, RL
Lucky jeans
Brown boots, J Crew


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

abc, VERY kind of you to offer, but I'll be there the weekend of the 24th for Cherry Tree, so I'll probably pick one up then.

Hoya Saxa,

HL

Oh, and just to remain topical:

Today:
Press blue ocbd
B2 brown cableknit cashmere crew
Andover Shop patchword tweed trou
Alden cigar shell LHS


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy
Lido brown fedora


----------



## tsweetland

Polo OCBD, light blue
Polo wool club tie, navy with red, green and yellow stripes, and some sort of scholastic crests 
J. Press sack blazer, navy
Grey flannels
J. Crew argyles, charcoal w/navy and burgundy diamonds
J. Crew penny loafers
Timex on central watch grosgrain band, navy/white


----------



## spinlps

BB Light Grey OCBD
J Crew Dark Grey V-Neck
Khaki's (Macy's house brand w/ a front crease that just won't die)
J Crew Red/Grey/Navy Argyles
J & M brown calf wingtips (handmades... dedicated to Mr. Pollock)
Gap Navy patch pocket blazer/sportcoat (heavy, peacoat like fabric... have had this one for a long, long time)


----------



## Untilted

Press yellow ocbd
ORvis sage shetland
Jeans
BB sack camel hair jacket (thanks TradTeacher for selling it to me)

really cold

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01357hg3.jpg


----------



## abc123

Untitled - excellent! What shoes did you wear?


Its cold here too, wearing

Navy cable knit crewneck, J Crew
Green/Navy checked ocbd, j crew
Deep green flannels,RL
Burgundy penny loafers, AE


----------



## Untilted

I was wearing sandals in that picture.

I wear running shoes outside. They are really warm.


----------



## jml90

Untilted said:


> I was wearing sandals in that picture.


Don't lie, those are clogs!


----------



## Patrick06790

I don't know why but I have been on the receiving end of compliments all day.

The Brooks jacket is darted and I don't care, it fits well and it's warm.
The Orvis vest is one of the best deals I've ever found at $59 on sale a couple of years ago. LL Bean flat front flannels in olive, Orvis boots from STP. Skinny Brooks tie from the outlet.

All three watches I use ribbon straps on have dead batteries, so that takes care of that for the moment.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick,

Put all that battery changing money towards an automatic!:icon_smile_wink: 

Nice outfit. Looks warm.


----------



## wnh

It snowed last night, so it was a little warmer here today.

Brooks Brothers sportshirt -- white w/ red and black plaid (thrift)
Levi's
generic brown belt
generic charcoal socks
Bass Chapmons

Kind of boring, but it gets the job done.


----------



## Haystack

Patrick posted a suit with darts and a spread collar shirt, I guess I'll do the same.

Somewhat trad...shoes are wingtips, suit is flannel, tie and shirt from BB.

https://img180.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc008291hn3.jpg


----------



## arturostevens

*Pacific Northwest Trad*

I am a 50 year old trial lawyer who grew up on Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, and all the rest including J. Press etc. When I went to college my parents would send me care packages of good shirts and chinos, and I was famous for accidentally tearing them. Maybe the girls tore them trying to tear them off me. I thought I was hopelessly out of style, and then it turned out that I was the best dressed of the bunch.

Brooks Brothers slim fit French cuff shirt, A E bluchers, Brooks Brothers all season gray wool trousers with 1 3/4 inch cuff, Joseph Aboud maroon birds eye sport coat, and Brooks Brothers Makers blue and red Rep Stripe tie, Omega Seamaster watch. It works pretty well.

I am new to the list. Hope I can match the sartorial splendor of this shell cordovan shod group of traditionistas. aws


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



arturostevens said:


> I am a 50 year old trial lawyer who grew up on Brooks Brothers, LL Bean, and all the rest including J. Press etc. When I went to college my parents would send me care packages of good shirts and chinos, and I was famous for accidentally tearing them. Maybe the girls tore them trying to tear them off me. I thought I was hopelessly out of style, and then it turned out that I was the best dressed of the bunch.
> 
> Brooks Brothers slim fit French cuff shirt, A E bluchers, Brooks Brothers all season gray wool trousers with 1 3/4 inch cuff, Joseph Aboud maroon birds eye sport coat, and Brooks Brothers Makers blue and red Rep Stripe tie, Omega Seamaster watch. It works pretty well.
> 
> I am new to the list. Hope I can match the sartorial splendor of this shell cordovan shod group of traditionistas. aws


arturostevens, 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## arturostevens

Thanks. I am in a watch forum as well, and that takes some time. This forum seems to be full of good information for the care and preservation of good things. I look forward to hanging out with you guys. aws


----------



## AldenPyle

*Spring*

LE Jade Green OCBD
Stone M1P Bills Twill
Brown Giordano Belt
Green Crew Socks
AE Orlean Dirty Bucks


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Borsalino made in Italy
Como II brown fedora


----------



## tsweetland

LE tailored fit OCBD, light blue
Polo club tie, red
J. Press Donegal Mist Tweed sack, grey herringbone w/blue/navy stripes
J. Crew essential chinos
J. Crew argyles, grey/white/blue
J. Crew penny loafers
Timex on central watch band, navy/white


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 charcoal herringbone tweed 3b sack
Club collar blue candy stripe oxford
collar bar
Talbott burgundy club tie w/tennis raquets
Press red/navy ribbon belt
grey flannels
burgundy/gold hoop stripe socks
Alden Norwegian toed shell cordovan bluchers


----------



## Untilted

Today:

https://img453.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01360kh7.jpg


----------



## Untilted

This is a picture from last semester:

The shirt is actually yellow. The camera was really bad.

"corduroy" jacket
yellow ocbd
patch madras tie
bills m2
a cap bought with 8 bucks in NYC Chinatown


----------



## wnh

*Boring trad*

RL OCBD -- too small in the neck to wear w/ a tie (I don't wear a tie to work anyway), but great as a sportshirt. Thrifted for ~$4
RL Polo khakis
D-ring belt that I made from a repp stripe (polyester) tie that was thrifted. Navy w/ burgundy stripes. Quite a fun little project, really.
Generic tan cotton socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## shuman

wnh said:


> RL OCBD -- too small in the neck to wear w/ a tie (I don't wear a tie to work anyway), but great as a sportshirt. Thrifted for ~$4
> RL Polo khakis
> D-ring belt that I made from a repp stripe (polyester) tie that was thrifted. Navy w/ burgundy stripes. Quite a fun little project, really.
> Generic tan cotton socks
> Bass Chapmons


Could you explain the process you went through to make the tie into the belt? Thanks.


----------



## 18677

*today*

Ermenegildo Zegna sport coat
Nordstrom smart care shirt
John W. Nordstom pants
Brooks Brothers tie
I don't recall where the pocket square is from.

I know that I am supposed to crop my head off.....but I couldn't find my crop tool. Next time I will try harder to fit in and conform with the rest of you who are in the witness protection program.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



MK said:


> Ermenegildo Zegna sport coat
> Nordstrom smart care shirt
> John W. Nordstom pants
> Brooks Brothers tie
> I don't recall where the pocket square is from.
> 
> I know that I am supposed to crop my head off.....but I couldn't find my crop tool. Next time I will try harder to fit in and conform with the rest of you who are in the witness protection program.


MK,
Where is your fedora?


----------



## 18677

*.*

On the hatrack....of course.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin fedora


----------



## Patrick06790

*Trad sack armor*

The 50-pound tweed suit appeared yesterday, partly because of the cold, and partly because I made enemies with a sports column ripping some parents who mounted a smear campaign against the football coach. Successful, too, as the man resigned.

So since they're after me now, I must be ready for battle.

In the first shot I am practicing looking smug.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Patrick,
You are looking good


----------



## abc123

Interview today...

Dark grey suit, 2 button and darted, but flat front pants, Oxxford
White point collar shirt, Brooks
Blue/grey/red rep stripe tie, Borrelli (believe it or not, this tie is extremely "tradly" looking, despite the manufacturer)
Black punch captoes, AE


----------



## spinlps

Patrick06790 said:


> The 50-pound tweed suit appeared yesterday, partly because of the cold, and partly because I made enemies with a sports column ripping some parents who mounted a smear campaign against the football coach. Successful, too, as the man resigned.
> 
> So since they're after me now, I must be ready for battle.
> 
> In the first shot I am practicing looking smug.


Patrick,

Nice combo, amazing suit. You've probably covered this already, but what is the suits provenance?


----------



## Patrick06790

spinlps -

I was so insufferably pleased at having irritated the over-the-top football parents I neglected to give details:

The suit is a Brooks sack. The material is heavy. With a sweater vest, gloves, scarf and a hat I can go for a long walk in the cold, no problem. And long johns, as the trousers are unlined and super-scratchy.

I found it at Sharon, Conn.'s Bargain Barn - where they are having the semi-annual blowout sale this weekend, incidentally. Tomorrow you can fill a 13-gallon trash bag for $5 or something.

The Bargain Barn has two sections - regular thrift, and "Posh." The latter area is usually well-stocked with Brooks pinstripes, and the prices are higher than the usual thrifts - $35 or $40 for suits, often. I think Coolidge found a shawl tux there once and was a little taken aback at the price.

In the Barn's defence, they are an actual business, with overhead and employees, and the profits go to an outfit that provides home care and other specialty health services to the elderly and low-income population of a three-state, four-county area.

Anyway, this particular suit was in the regular section, and I grabbed it for five smackers, had the trousers shortened and cuffed for twenty, and there you are.

As I get more experienced with thrifting I am more comfortable with the idea that I might visit 10 or 15 times and only find something good once. When I first started I grabbed everything that looked remotely possible, only to wind up with an enormous pile of unworn, unwanted stuff that I turned around and re-donated. Good lesson for me, and probably worked out well for the medical clients of the non-profit, too, as the stuff was sold twice.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> As I get more experienced with thrifting I am more comfortable with the idea that I might visit 10 or 15 times and only find something good once. When I first started I grabbed everything that looked remotely possible, only to wind up with an enormous pile of unworn, unwanted stuff that I turned around and re-donated. Good lesson for me, and probably worked out well for the medical clients of the non-profit, too, as the stuff was sold twice.


Ha! This sums up my ebay experiences of last year. I think I bought 10 pair of shoes, and I have only kept 3 pair. Not sure I wound up saving given all the shipping I paid.....Now that I am over my initial onslaught, I am holding out for the good stuff!

That suit is truly awesome.


----------



## Patrick06790

A little warmer today. Big Blue with a Mercer shirt, Denison tie from the Hobers, Ask Andy square from same, Martin somebody I got yesterday from STP, and AE Cornells with lug soles so I can make a dash for it if and when the lynch mob appears.

And for JohnMS, as requested, a shot of Mercer collar with tie.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



abc123 said:


> Interview today...
> 
> Dark grey suit, 2 button and darted, but flat front pants, Oxxford
> White point collar shirt, Brooks
> Blue/grey/red rep stripe tie, Borrelli (believe it or not, this tie is extremely "tradly" looking, despite the manufacturer)
> Black punch captoes, AE


abc123,
Your attire will get you through the front door and now it is up to your brain power. Good luck


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Patrick,
Your dress attire looks good today and nobody would realize that you are a newspaper reporter


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick,
> Your dress attire looks good today and nobody would realize that you are a newspaper reporter


Thanks, Mac. I think. :icon_smile_big:

The element of disguise might well come in handy today.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Photo proof of my least tradly day in months:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 blue/grey marled shetland
Tattersall shirt
Bills M2 khakis
Paul Stuart Navy/lt. blue striped socks
Alden LHS #8


----------



## Danny

Patrick06790 said:


> A little warmer today. Big Blue with a Mercer shirt, Denison tie from the Hobers, Ask Andy square from same, Martin somebody I got yesterday from STP, and AE Cornells with lug soles so I can make a dash for it if and when the lynch mob appears.
> 
> And for JohnMS, as requested, a shot of Mercer collar with tie.


That tie is superb.


----------



## Andersdad

Pink LE OCBD
Navy Churchill Dot Tie
RL Khakis
Burgundy Weejuns


----------



## Prepdad

Danny said:


> That tie is superb.


Yes, it are.


----------



## wnh

Black/gray herringbone tweed jacket 
RL yellow/white university stripe OCBD (thrift)
Banana Republic sage green cords
generic brown belt
generic charcoal socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## Patrick06790

*Son of the 50-lb. suit*

Just received this suit from eBay. No label, but seller thinks it's an Austin Reed, whatever that implies.

Unlike its Brooks Bros. cousin, this one only weighs 35 pounds.

Trousers are flat front. Jacket has real 3-2 and, much to my delight, no darts, which I knew, and almost no shoulder padding, which I hoped for. I think great huge shelves sticking off the shoulder detract from the Ivy look much more than darts.

Brooks shirt, Hober tie, square by Ralph of Long Island, and down below, AE Ostendo saddles (that I decided to leave as is) and a little fun with the argyle socks from Press.

For you tyro thrifters, the only item purchased at retail (and the most expensive component) is the tie, which doesn't really count as the Hobers make 'em from scratch. I got the socks at Press in D.C. during my January visit - they were the only thing in the store I could afford.

Everything else is from eBay, thift shops or the Brooks outlet. (The latter counts as retail, I guess.)


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Patrick,
Well done!


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, what's your jacket size?

Why can you always find goodies?


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> Patrick, what's your jacket size?
> 
> Why can you always find goodies?


42R, give or take. It's a very common size, to be sure, but the flip side of that is there are that many more crummy things to examine and reject.

I have also gotten a little savvier in eBay searches. Sellers often have only a vague idea of what they have; this latest suit was squirreled away in the vintage section for some odd reason.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Borsalino made in Italy
Como brown fedora


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> abc123,
> Your attire will get you through the front door and now it is up to your brain power. Good luck


Mac,

Thank you for the kind wishes, the interview went quite well and I was offered a position for the upcoming summer.


----------



## AlanC

^ HistoryDoc, love the look, especially the tweed. If it only had a pocket square...


----------



## Untilted

abc123 said:


> Mac,
> 
> Thank you for the kind wishes, the interview went quite well and I was offered a position for the upcoming summer.


Congratulations!


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^ HistoryDoc, love the look, especially the tweed. If it only had a pocket square...


What AlanC said. Great tie.


----------



## Scrimshaw

I love this. Who is the jacket by?


----------



## HistoryDoc

Thanks guys. I owe it all to the forum. The jacket is a BB sack. The shoulder is a little too padded but not bad enough to go to the tailor. The vest is LE. The tie is RL. The shirt is BB. Not pictured are my olive Bills, smartwool socks, and Bostonian cap toe. When I bought the shoes the salesman claimed they were cordovan. I have never verified it though.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Untitled.

Will you be breaking out that nice navy blue sack you recently had made up for any interviews soon?


----------



## Untilted

abc123 said:


> Thanks Untitled.
> 
> Will you be breaking out that nice navy blue sack you recently had made up for any interviews soon?


Yep, for a super day on Tuesday.

I actually already interviewed twice with that suit.


----------



## Haystack

I decided to try a long sleeve merino polo with a jacket.

https://img463.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00833mn2.jpg


----------



## HistoryDoc

A previous thread, someone indicated that J.Crew didn't put logos on their shirts. Here is one:


----------



## wnh

I have a J. Crew OCBD (sportshirt) and a lambswool sweater with the same logo. I think they call it the "Oarman" or something like that. All-in-all, I think a guy on a horse looks a lot better.


----------



## HistoryDoc

I covered it with a sweater.


----------



## tsweetland

HistoryDoc said:


> A previous thread, someone indicated that J.Crew didn't put logos on their shirts. Here is one:


The J. Crew "oarman" only appears on items from the outlet stores, as far as I know.


----------



## tripreed

For Valentine's Day:

-Pink BB OCBD
-Red tie with white pindots
-Charcoal flannels
-Navy blazer
-White linen pocket square, TV fold
-Red grosgrain on the Seiko
-J&M Heritage perf captoes, in chili-ish color


----------



## familyman

For Valentines day parties at preschool

-Burgundy AE tassells
-Pink J Crew argyles
-Red Polo cords
-RLPL Buckle with BB strap
-Pink LE OCBD
-Southwick blazer with semi-permanent white cotton square
-Crappy picture to go with the crappy weather


----------



## Duck

LE Cashmere navy blue sweater
B2 white OCBD
RL red cords
B2 brown belt
Gucci brown bit loafers
B2 Camel hair blazer

The red cords are a must around here today. Nicely done Familyman, we both know how to dress for the holiday.


----------



## familyman

Duck said:


> The red cords are a must around here today. Nicely done Familyman, we both know how to dress for the holiday.


If you can't have fun with your clothes on a holiday then when can you? 
I've been thinking of snagging a green LE OCBD just for St. Patrick's day. I generally don't like green shirts but it seems a shame to let such an easy holiday go.


----------



## Duck

familyman said:


> If you can't have fun with your clothes on a holiday then when can you?
> I've been thinking of snagging a green LE OCBD just for St. Patrick's day. I generally don't like green shirts but it seems a shame to let such an easy holiday go.


Green pants are easy to find.


----------



## abc123

Today, I am bumming around in my PJs since everything was cancelled due to ice!

Later tonight when I venture out for dinner, I'll wear

Polo glen plaid suit
Thurston braces
BB blue or white ocbd
Red polo cashmere square end knit tie
Some sort of pocketsquare
Black AE perf captoes

What do you think, white or blue shirt?


Oh, and for St. Patricks Day, Oconnells has a cool pair of shamrock pants.


----------



## tsweetland

It's finally snowing here, and I amn appropriately "wintery" :

LE tailored-fit OCBD, light blue
Vineyard Vines "hockey" tie, royal blue
J. Press donegal mist tweed sack, grey herringbone w/blue stripes
J. Crew essential chinos
Bean boots
Timex on central # 1 watchband, navy/white
Brooks duffel coat, navy


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



familyman said:


> For Valentines day parties at preschool
> 
> -Burgundy AE tassells
> -Pink J Crew argyles
> -Red Polo cords
> -RLPL Buckle with BB strap
> -Pink LE OCBD
> -Southwick blazer with semi-permanent white cotton square
> -Crappy picture to go with the crappy weather


familyman-
Nice outfit
More important it looks from the picture that you have made an excellent recovery from your accident


----------



## familyman

Duck said:


> Green pants are easy to find.


Oh, I've already got those. I want to go for the 'dipped in green' look. 

Mac - I'm doing great, one hand is going to have some scarring but other than that it's like it never happened. The human body is an amazing healer. 
Thanks for the kind words and support.


----------



## J. Fields Collins

*Familyman*

Well done. Is your belt 1" or 1.25"?
I find it hard to wear my 1" buckle with anything but suits....

Thanks, 
J.


----------



## paper clip

Catching up....

abc -congrats on the successful interview

historydoc - great combination

patrick - another fantastic suit

family - nice work on the holiday attire! I, too, think is fun to match the festivities if at all possible. Red v-neck LE lambswool sweater for me today.


----------



## Patrick06790

*What the Well-Dressed Shoveler is Wearing*

Here it is, the dizzy heights of snow-shoveling style:

"There's no business like snow business for Patrick today. Here we see an exciting new take on the cargo pant, courtesy of the Swedish Army, with a sweatshirt from McLean (Va.) Hardware adding a post-modern, ironically hip twist. The squashy tweed hat and the red scarf provide the "old no money New England" look that's sweeping Litchfield County this season. Note too how well the scarf complements the residual gin blossoms in Patrick's nose. And Mr. Frosty won't be taking a tumble in his big old LL Bean boots, lined and with a sort of gaiter thing on top."


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> Here it is, the dizzy heights of snow-shoveling style:
> 
> "There's no business like snow business for Patrick today. Here we see an exciting new take on the cargo pant, courtesy of the Swedish Army, with a sweatshirt from McLean (Va.) Hardware adding a post-modern, ironically hip twist. The squashy tweed hat and the red scarf provide the "old no money New England" look that's sweeping Litchfield County this season. Note too how well the scarf complements the residual gin blossoms in Patrick's nose. And Mr. Frosty won't be taking a tumble in his big old LL Bean boots, lined and with a sort of gaiter thing on top."


Patrick-
How much snow you get today?


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> How much snow you get today?


Looks like a foot. Lots of sleet mixed in there. A really foul day, although I enjoyed it. The storm has blown through now (8:15 p.m.) and tomorrow should be fun.

The guys at the Inland Wetlands hearing last night were joking about how 30 years ago four-wheel drive - even front-wheel drive - vehicles were rare, yet everybody got where they needed to go. Now all these folks drive these tanks and they don't go anywhere.


----------



## AlanC

Eldridge camelhair polo coat
Drake's scarf










No snow, but cold for the Heart of Dixie.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Eldridge camelhair polo coat
> Drake's scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No snow, but cold for the Heart of Dixie.


AlanC-
Nice looking camelhair polo coat.
What shoes are you wearing?


----------



## Untilted

still in my interview attire. (no other clothes with me)

flight got cancelled. stuck in detroit airport for a night. missed three days of classes. I HATE THE SNOW.


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> still in my interview attire. (no other clothes with me)
> 
> flight got cancelled. stuck in detroit airport for a night. missed three days of classes. I HATE THE SNOW.


It's good for you. Classes will dull your mind.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Nice looking camelhair polo coat.
> What shoes are you wearing?


Thanks, mac. The shoes are Allen Edmonds Lexingtons.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Looks like a foot. Lots of sleet mixed in there. A really foul day, although I enjoyed it. The storm has blown through now (8:15 p.m.) and tomorrow should be fun.
> 
> The guys at the Inland Wetlands hearing last night were joking about how 30 years ago four-wheel drive - even front-wheel drive - vehicles were rare, yet everybody got where they needed to go. Now all these folks drive these tanks and they don't go anywhere.


Quite right. Big problem up here. Took me 1 1/2 hours to get to work (normally 50 min) despite the roads being clean (mostly) and relatively light traffic. Temperature was -4F this morning. Nothing beats a rear-wheel drive in snow. It keeps you honest and going slow: go too fast and it will bit you on the ass in slippery weather.

Took a few hours to snowblow the driveway out yesterday. Wore old trenchcoat, old jeans, insulated boots, and old tweed "ghillie" cap with earflaps purchased at Lock & Co. in London. I was surprised it still fits me. It has the name of the Irish weaver who wove the tweed.

DD


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Old McGeorge mustard colored shetland crew (from Georgetown U. Shop)
RL blue gingham
501s
beater pair of AE MacNeil cordos in brown
Mustard/pink woolies from Press


----------



## Northeastern

BB Grey 3/2 Suit, bought a few years ago
Black AE Loafers, thrift shop purchase not sure the model
J&M Black socks
BB Blue OCBD
RL Black Belt
Maroon and Light Blue Reg Stripe BB Tie


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Northeastern said:


> BB Grey 3/2 Suit, bought a few years ago
> Black AE Loafers, thrift shop purchase not sure the model
> J&M Black socks
> BB Blue OCBD
> RL Black Belt
> Maroon and Light Blue Reg Stripe BB Tie


Northeastern-
Welcome to the forum!
How about a picture of your outfit


----------



## Daniele

Bespoke Harris tweed harringbone blue-ish sack sportcoat; white oxford BB shirt (MTM, club collar, French cuffs); vintage cufflinks; navy/orange repp tie (Marinella bespoke, 3 inches, stripes have 'American' slope); paisley silk hanky in yellow,orange,blue,burgundy; charcoal trousers (tailored, medium rise, uncuffed); vintage watch with grosgrain navy/orange band; navy socks with spaced rust/orange stripes; Alden 563.
Black leather coat, petrol blue scarf, dark brown gloves, Persol 649 shades.


----------



## AlanC

^Daniele, could you describe (or show a picture of) the vintage cufflinks? It's good to have you posting.


----------



## Daniele

AlanC said:


> ^Daniele, could you describe (or show a picture of) the vintage cufflinks? It's good to have you posting.


Cheers Alan, my pleasure!

The vintage cufflinks look like small bronze coins, irregularly circular; actually they reproduce a Teutonic Order's seal, with a mounted Knight. My uncle bought them in Germany during the 30s, during a study trip.
Not 'American Trad' at all I guess, but 'trad' from the 'private history' point of view.


----------



## familyman

Preppy or amjack? 
I'm sick today and not leaving the house so I just threw on some clothes. 
LL Bean OCBD
navy tee
chino/jean weird combo
Striped d ring belt
weejuns
I looked in the mirror and I couldn't tell if it was preppy. I'm sick so I probably don't care but I thought I looked rather spiffy. I need some more Advil.


----------



## AlanC

FM, I don't think anyone wearing a d-ring belt, Weejuns and an LL Bean OCBD could ever be considered AmJack. I hope you get to feeling better.

Daniele, thanks for the description. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

familyman-
Hope you will feel better
You do have a weather advantage that their is no ice or no snow on the ground


----------



## egadfly

Cold, windy, sleet/salt everywhere. For a casual day at the office, followed by dinner in town with Mrs. Egadfly, I'm sporting:Ancient weejuns in traditional burgundy finish
LE merino socks, medium grey
Brown Berle cords
Navy B2 surcingle belt
Blue & white tattersall "hyde park" OCBD
Charcoal McGeorge shetland
Old thinsulate-lined Bean barn coat in light brown suede
LE cashmere scarf, dark grey​Brown and blue is the new pink and green -- spread the word.

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



egadfly said:


> Cold, windy, sleet/salt everywhere. For a casual day at the office, followed by dinner in town with Mrs. Egadfly, I'm sporting:Ancient weejuns in traditional burgundy finish
> LE merino socks, medium grey
> Brown Berle cords
> Navy B2 surcingle belt
> Blue & white tattersall "hyde park" OCBD
> Charcoal McGeorge shetland
> Old thinsulate-lined Bean barn coat in light brown suede
> LE cashmere scarf, dark grey​Brown and blue is the new pink and green -- spread the word.
> 
> EGF


EGT-
Your attire is very interesting for a partner in a Philadelphia law firm


----------



## Andy Roo

I promised to post a photo of myself earlier. I'm a day late, but in my defense I had a long organic chemistry lab last night.

Here's my usual fall/winter outfit:










Bespoke "Mercury Custom Tailor" tweed jacket. Darted, slightly padded, but I like it.
Club Room cashmere sweater vest, from Macy's.
LL Bean pima cotton OCBD, white.
J. Press regimental bow tie.
Bills Khakis M1 chinos, flat front, cuffed, from Hansen's.
Dockers khaki crew socks, from TJ Maxx.
Dexter "made in USA" saddle shoes, from eBay.
Timex Easy Reader, from eBay, with Central Watch grosgrain strap, navy/yellow.
1940 Comoy's Grand Slam billiard pipe.
White cotton handkerchief/pocket square from Nordstrom Rack.
Waterman Charleston fountain pen.


----------



## Andy Roo

Oh, and I'm wearing a Cabela's British military belt, not that you can see it.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> I promised to post a photo of myself earlier. I'm a day late, but in my defense I had a long organic chemistry lab last night.
> 
> Here's my usual fall/winter outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bespoke "Mercury Custom Tailor" tweed jacket. Darted, slightly padded, but I like it.
> Club Room cashmere sweater vest, from Macy's.
> LL Bean pima cotton OCBD, white.
> J. Press regimental bow tie.
> Bills Khakis M1 chinos, flat front, cuffed, from Hansen's.
> Dockers khaki crew socks, from TJ Maxx.
> Dexter "made in USA" saddle shoes, from eBay.
> Timex Easy Reader, from eBay, with Central Watch grosgrain strap, navy/yellow.
> 1940 Comoy's Grand Slam billiard pipe.
> White cotton handkerchief/pocket square from Nordstrom Rack.
> Waterman Charleston fountain pen.


WOW, this picture is money.

Love the pose too, and the lighting.

A side question: I understand that you are an undergraduate student (so am I). Do you dress like this for class everyday? If that's the case, I would imagine you dress MUCH better than all your professors. Not that I don't. Even my oxford shirt+sweater combo outdresses my professors.

Actually, if you walk into any of my classes, I would assume you ARE the professor.


----------



## Andy Roo

Hey man, if you've got it, you've gotta flaunt it. That's what I always say.

I do dress like this on the more blustery days, pretty consistently. When it gets warmer I switch to a lighter jacket and take off the sweater vest. When it's hot, I take off the tie and wear no jacket. And when it's really cold, I put on my JAB duffle coat. Simple, elegant, just the way I like it.

Sometimes people do tell me that they initially thought I was a professor, or until I knocked them flat on their backs with my youthful wit and charm. And sometimes, a guy or gal will approach me and ask, "Do you dress like that everyday?" I say yes, and he or she says, "That is really cool. And not just kinda cool, but really really cool, ya dig?" I say yes, and thank you. Other times, I'll be sipping gins and tonic with a friend or acquaintance, and he'll say, "Andrew, I wish I could dress like you. You're so ******* cool. Andrew Awesome, that's your name. Andrew Awesome." And I will grin and pour him another drink.

Never has anyone been offended by the way I dress, which I suppose is rather odd, as my entire appearance is very GTH. So I get tradlier and tradlier, as folks get used to me. It's not easy, I tell ya, Tilt. I'm running out of ideas.


----------



## Untilted

Respect for ya, bro. RESPECT.

This forum taught me to tuck my shirts into my trousers. That transition wasn't easy. It's well worth it though, I feel awkward with my shirt hanging out now. I have no yet began to wear a tie every day yet. However, if you take off that tie, your outfit would be very close to mine. 

I understand that it's not easy. We college kids don't have that much budget to buy clothes. The last time I counted, I only have less than 5 tradly ties. My outfit does get old at times. That's why eBay is our savior. I'm having my eyes on these three pairs of colorful chinos for 3 dollars--just what I needed for the summer.


----------



## shuman

Andy Roo, I hope you will keep posting photos. Nice take on Trad! Keep up the great work.


----------



## egadfly

mcarthur said:


> EGT-
> Your attire is very interesting for a partner in a Philadelphia law firm


Thanks, Mac, but I'm not a partner. More of an adjunct, really.


----------



## wnh

Andy Roo, nice.

I only wish I had stumbled across these boards while I was still in college (I graduated last May). Not that I partook in the AmJack or hoody and pajama bottoms look, but I could have done a lot better. So keep it up, all you college kids.


----------



## Untilted

A variation of Andy's pose:


BB camelhair sack with windowpanes
Bill's M2
BB slim fit, burgundy university stripe
BB butteryellow shetland
Quoddy's Mocs
Black/Grey argyle socks
J.Press green belt with duck motifs
Cap got for 8 bucks in NYC Chinatown
Glasses from Costco for a more scholarly look. (first time I wear glasses in ages)
My fireplace


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

BB blue suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## familyman

Very nice square/tie combo Mac, awesome with that shirt. Well done.

Today I ended up with a depression era feel about me I think. 
Thrifted captoe bal
Retro chino
BB blue OCBD
Waxed pointer chore coat
Cordoury flat cap


----------



## Untilted

love the Waxed pointer chore coat


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

familyman-
Thank you for your kind remarks
You are getting closer to wearing a fedora
Do the children bring their toys inside at the end of the day?


----------



## familyman

mcarthur said:


> familyman-
> Thank you for your kind remarks
> You are getting closer to wearing a fedora
> Do the children bring their toys inside at the end of the day?


No, those are outside toys. We should pick them up from the yard but don't. As long as they're not in the driveway it's good. 
I'm not sure about the fedora. I still have some pretty bad associations with them and the guys at college who thought they were cool enough to pull them off. They weren't. It wasn't pretty. They also wore capes. And armor. Strange fellows.


----------



## abc123

familyman said:


> They also wore capes. And armor. Strange fellows.


Familyman, you've got to finish this story for us...


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



abc123 said:


> Familyman, you've got to finish this story for us...


familyman-
I agree with abc123 that we need the end of the story
We bring in the toys because mother nature animals roam our grounds at night


----------



## familyman

Ok, I went to an engineering school. Something like 60% of the students were engineers of some sort. This created some very interesting sub communities on campus. One of the more visually interesting was the SCA (society for creative anachranisms I think?) they were into knights and medevil stuff. A couple of times a year they'd have exebitions on campus of sword fighting and what not with wooden swords and armor. Well, it was a weekday and they had to go to classes between their fights so you'd be sitting there waiting for class to start and have some guy with a sword clank into the room and sit next to you for the hour. I knew a couple of them through class and they were nice enough guys, just not real popular with the ladies. The also got fashion ideas from each other and decided what they thought was cool. Fedoras were cool. For a year capes, like opera capes, were cool as well. So now whenever I see someone in a fedora I wonder if he has a cape and armor hanging in his closet. 
This makes it hard for me to really want to wear a fedora.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

familyman-
I am happy to report that I do not own either a sword or a cape. I do wear fedoras which I started to wear in prep school.


----------



## bd79cc

familyman: whenever you see someone in a fedora and begin to have these thoughts, just remember that Indiana Jones wore a very stylish fedora topside and Aldens down below. No armor in that character's closet, just nerve! The IJ sartorial subculture seems to think that Peters Bros. () up in Ft. Worth sell a correct replica of his fedora.


----------



## AlanC

bd79cc said:


> The IJ sartorial subculture seems to think that Peters Bros. () up in Ft. Worth sell a correct replica of his fedora.


FWIW, the Akubra Federation and Federation Deluxe available from Hats Direct was also designed as Indy hats, although they need not be limited to that.

Familyman, you might be interested in Fedora Lounge where there is an entirely different subculture of fedora wearers than the one to which you've been exposed.

The Optimo fedoras that our good friend Mac shares with us are among the very best hats made today.


----------



## familyman

I've actually spent a fair bit of time lurking in Fedora Lounge as well as the Indy Gear site. I KNOW intellectually that fedoras are OK, but it's hard to retrain my gut. I even think they look quite good on several of the members here. I may come around, but it will take time. 
Enough of this thread derailing. 
Post some outfits.


----------



## Andy Roo

My Bills are in the wash right now, so:

LL Bean white pima cotton OCBD
J. Press argyle/sutherland bow tie
Brooks Brothers shetland sweater in butter (mmm...)
American Eagle Outfitters khaki cords
J. Crew orange argyle socks
DexterUSA saddle shoes
Cabela's British Military belt
Timex Easy reader with navy/yellow grosgrain

Looks pretty good, says I.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> My Bills are in the wash right now, so:
> 
> LL Bean white pima cotton OCBD
> J. Press argyle/sutherland bow tie
> Brooks Brothers shetland sweater in butter (mmm...)
> American Eagle Outfitters khaki cords
> J. Crew orange argyle socks
> DexterUSA saddle shoes
> Cabela's British Military belt
> Timex Easy reader with navy/yellow grosgrain
> 
> Looks pretty good, says I.


You got the BB shetland in butter too? that's a sweet sweater!

You gotta show us a picture of your sweater+bow tie combo.


----------



## Andy Roo

Yeah, over the weekend I went with my folks to the Brooks Brothers in San Francisco. This was the last shetland they had, and it was in the clearance section. It fit perfectly and looked good with my jacket and tie, so I figured I ought to go ahead and take it with me. And so I did.

This is my very first item from Brooks Brothers. However, I doubt I'll ever buy very many more BB items, as the place wasn't nearly as impressive as I'd expected. All the blazers were darted, which bothered me, and the bow tie selection was miniscule.

The shetland's good, though. I might get another one of these eventually. Or I'll try a shaggy dog. We'll see.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> Or I'll try a shaggy dog.


You won't regret it.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fodera
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin fedora


----------



## boatshoes

Andy Roo said:


> Yeah, over the weekend I went with my folks to the Brooks Brothers in San Francisco. This was the last shetland they had, and it was in the clearance section. It fit perfectly and looked good with my jacket and tie, so I figured I ought to go ahead and take it with me. And so I did.


You are lucky. The large fits me like a tent with extremely long arms and the medium is too tight. Their sizing is getting worse every year. If you find more that fit you, buy them before it's too late!


----------



## familyman

I like the hat Mac. Neat color.

Today is really more of the same. 
Southwick sack blazer
LL Bean OCBD
Buzz Rickson Khakis 
Alden wingtip boots
Sure to be a classic 1st generation Honda Odyssey.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

familyman-
Thank you for your kind remarks
I like your attire
How about a close up of your Alden wing tip boots?


----------



## familyman

mcarthur said:


> How about a close up of your Alden wing tip boots?


I'm waiting for the sun so I can take some pictures of them that really show their beauty. It was sunny yesterday but I was busy riding bikes with the kids. By the time I had time the clouds had rolled in. Later in the week I'm hoping.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company 
Tobacco fedora


----------



## Northeastern

My girlfriend has the camera, so no pictures today. Anyway it's a casual day for me so...

RL Chino in "British Khaki," RL pants are a bit high waisted for me, but I really like the color of this one.
Gieves and Hawkes 2 Button Blazer (not American trad, but it's still a favorite piece of mine)
BB Pink OCBD, yes you have to iron it thank goodness
Beige Rope Belt, I think it's RL but not positive (TJ Maxx purchase of ages ago)
New Pair of Bass Weejuns, trying to break them in for the summer
Beige JM Socks, the cheapest they sell, but still comfortable

No tie or pocket square today, I'm on campus until late doing research and couldn't think of a good one to wear all day.

On that same subject, anyone know where I can get a good looking knit tie? I haven't been able to find one in years worth my time.


----------



## Untilted

Northeastern said:


> My girlfriend has the camera, so no pictures today. Anyway it's a casual day for me so...
> 
> RL Chino in "British Khaki," RL pants are a bit high waisted for me, but I really like the color of this one.
> Gieves and Hawkes 2 Button Blazer (not American trad, but it's still a favorite piece of mine)
> BB Pink OCBD, yes you have to iron it thank goodness
> Beige Rope Belt, I think it's RL but not positive (TJ Maxx purchase of ages ago)
> New Pair of Bass Weejuns, trying to break them in for the summer
> Beige JM Socks, the cheapest they sell, but still comfortable
> 
> No tie or pocket square today, I'm on campus until late doing research and couldn't think of a good one to wear all day.
> 
> On that same subject, anyone know where I can get a good looking knit tie? I haven't been able to find one in years worth my time.


For knit ties, call up J.Press or Paul Stuart. Both sell solid knit ties in a variety of colors. Even J.Crew carries them sometimes.


----------



## Northeastern

I'll check out the J. Press in Cambridge this week. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Patrick06790

Had a real boardroom mentality going early this morning, although the only way I will ever be allowed in a boardroom is to vacuum it.

Brooks charcoal sack with the flat front and the cuff and the whole shtook. Another thrift shop score. BB shirt, Hober tie, a dinner napkin masquerading as a pocket square, and some slightly muddy Park Aves. - in *black* for mcarthur and WingtipTom.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Patrick-
Thank you for your black shoes
Your attire looks good
Next step braces instead of belt
Do not sell yourself short


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> Thank you for your black shoes
> Your attire looks good
> * Next step braces instead of belt*
> Do not sell yourself short


I picked up a copy of _Sewing for Dummies _with the idea of adding brace buttons to my trousers that don't have them. Much cheaper than the alterations lady. By way of practice I have successfully attached a button to a discarded set of long johns, although since I don't propose to wear them with braces the experiment is of limited value.

Today old skivvies - tomorrow the world.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. blazer
Brooks Bros shirt
Hanauer tie
vintage linen square
Polo khakis
J Crew belt
Old Navy socks
Alden penny loafers (984s)


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

AlanC-
Well done
I prefer argyle socks


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks charcoal sack with the flat front and the cuff and the whole shtook. Another thrift shop score. BB shirt, Hober tie, a dinner napkin masquerading as a pocket square, and some slightly muddy Park Aves. - in *black* for mcarthur and WingtipTom.


Patrick, your suit and shoes look fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiff_Bradley

AlanC said:


> Brooks Bros. blazer
> Brooks Bros shirt
> Hanauer tie
> vintage linen square
> Polo khakis
> J Crew belt
> Old Navy socks
> Alden penny loafers (984s)


Nice outfit Al.....ticks all the right boxes


----------



## egadfly

Tiff_Bradley said:


> Nice outfit Al.....ticks all the right boxes


Best of all, the entire ensemble only cost him $5.84.

(Sorry, Alan -- couldn't resist.)


----------



## AlanC

egadfly said:


> Best of all, the entire ensemble only cost him $5.84.
> 
> (Sorry, Alan -- couldn't resist.)


I will confess this one cost me slightly more than that. I paid $30 (from 'emorel') + hemming for the trousers, which are non-logo, full-waistband dressier level than normal Polo khakis. The belt I paid $10 or so for several years ago at TJ Maxx. The Hanauer was ~$35 ten years ago. The shirt (~$3) and shoes (~$5) are thrift. Socks are Old Navy (~$4). Pocket square is from an ebay lot (about $2/square). Blazer was rich uncled so didn't cost me anything.

All in all, I've got about $100 in it, made of pieces picked up over the past 10 years, although most from the past 12-18 mos.


----------



## egadfly

AlanC said:


> All in all, I've got about $100 in it, made of pieces picked up over the past 10 years, although most from the past 12-18 mos.


Spending a hundred bucks to look like a million. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## Northeastern

Studying for a midterm, so pretty laid back on a sunday

BB khaki chinos, cuffed of course
LLB OCBD, I think this shirt is 12 years old and it just gets better with time
J. Crew "Bleeker" oxfords

Then tonight I'm attending a little Oscar party with friends, so I'll step it up several notches.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Rushing out to make it to church on time:


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc-
I hope you are wearing your rubbers to protect your shoes


----------



## Northeastern

HD, that's a great looking tie. Is it just blue and white, or are there tiny red stripes in between?


----------



## HistoryDoc

The clouds broke as I was walking to church--must've been the hand of God. Mrs. HD took the car to Sunday school so we drove home. I am also trying to ruin some of my old shoes so that I can replace them with some Aldens or AE.


----------



## mcarthur

*What did Santa bring*



HistoryDoc said:


> The clouds broke as I was walking to church--must've been the hand of God. Mrs. HD took the car to Sunday school so we drove home. I am also trying to ruin some of my old shoes so that I can replace them with some Aldens or AE.


HistoryDoc-
Do not ruin your old shoes. You should donate them and replace your old shoes


----------



## HistoryDoc

Northeastern said:


> HD, that's a great looking tie. Is it just blue and white, or are there tiny red stripes in between?


Thanks. The stripes are burgundy and white.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin fedora


----------



## Untilted

Masquerade Formal:

Sack black DJ
Blackwatch tartan trousers
Cummerbund
Point collar shirt
etc etc


----------



## Patrick06790

I like the way the pants coordinate with the walls and whatever that is on your head.

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy Roo

I dunno, Tilt. It looks a little costumey. :icon_smile:


----------



## AldenPyle

What a disaster.

Black& olive herringbone jacket
LE Trim Pink Hyde Park
LE Year Round Grey Wool Trousers
Light Blue Crew Socks
AE Windham Black Tassel
BB Navy& Maroon Repp with Pink & White Candy Stripes.
Navy & White Cotton Square

Everything works to bring focal point to pink tie combined with pink shirt. I look like a mobster working on an ice cream truck.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> I dunno, Tilt. It looks a little costumey. :icon_smile:


Just wait til Foxfield comes. I'll post pictures of ridiculously trad but costumey outfits of fraternity men here.


----------



## tsweetland

I quite liked my outfit yesterday, I felt very much like a tradly-weekender:

Polo University Stripe OCBD, white/light blue
Orvis shetland crewneck, "pumpkin" ($1.99 on ebay!)
J. Crew khakis
Bean boots
Barbour Beaufort jacket
Barbour field watch on a tan leather band
New York Islanders cap (we're making a playoff run!)


----------



## Patrick06790

*Coping Skills*

Snow - in any amount - sends the allegedly hardy New Englanders around here into a complete and utter tizzy.

How I deal with it:

Big Blue
BB checked button-down
Fat red knit tie - old LE
Orvis checked vest
Hober plaid square (which won't get wrecked if it gets wet)
Barracuta cords from eBay - got them intentionally large to accommodate long johns
A discontinued LL Bean boot with a thick lining and a mini-gaiter up top.

More checks than a hockey game today.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Patrick,
Nicely done! I love that shirt, tie, vest, coat combination.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick,
Good outfit for the snow. How many inches of snow?


----------



## Northeastern

Another interview today...these summer internships are killers

Anyway, BB 2 button, bought last January one of my favorites
RL French Cuff Shirt, I felt like wearing cufflinks today.
BB Tie
JM Black Socks
JM Cap Toe Oxfords

Sorry for the lousy picture, these webcams aren't all that great


----------



## familyman

Nice and cool this morning. 
Southwick sack blazer
Light blue BB OCBD
LL Bean dark green sweater vest
Buzz Rickson khakis
Alden cigar wingtip boots









It's warming up fast so when it's time to pick the kids up at noon the coat will stay at home and the sleeves are rolled up.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Off to grade papers down at the Java Monkey and wearing the default outfit.


----------



## HistoryDoc

I'll fix my collar before I leave. I should really look at myself in the mirror before I snap the photo.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*



Northeastern said:


> Another interview today...these summer internships are killers
> 
> Northeastern,
> Good luck on your interview


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

Familyman,
Nice outfit


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick,
> Good outfit for the snow. How many inches of snow?


Three, maybe, with the promise of a little more tonight. I really can't understand why everyone freaks out. The schools were closed; people got their cars stuck or fishtailed into phone poles. It's snow, folks. We get it every year, remember?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## tripreed

familyman,

I'm liking the Buzz Ricksons now that they've been washed and hemmed. Looking good. Also, did we ever get a close up shot of those boots? If so, I must have missed them.


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> IVY!


----------



## familyman

tripreed said:


> familyman,
> 
> I'm liking the Buzz Ricksons now that they've been washed and hemmed. Looking good. Also, did we ever get a close up shot of those boots? If so, I must have missed them.


The Ricksons are great, I'm going to be wearing them a lot. 
No proper pictures of the boots (one in the sandbox in the shoe thread). 
When I put them on in the morning I really don't want to take them off for photos and by the time I take them off the daylight is gone. I will do better, I promise.


----------



## tsweetland

LE tailored-fit OCBD, white
J. Crew university stripe tie, navy w/red stripes
J. Crew 3 button sportcoat, grey herringbone
J. Crew essential chinos
Bean boots
Timex on central # 1 band, navy/white


----------



## R_Ingber

J. Crew Light Blue Polo 
J. Crew Argyle Sweater (Grey/Blue) 
JCP Chinos 
Bass Shoes (Brown) 
Argyle Socks from my dads closet.


----------



## familyman

LL Bean OCBD
Retro Chinos
J Crew D ring belt
Sockless Weejuns
Seiko 5 on grosgrain









I'm posting these very simple outfits not to impress anybody, it's just an OCBD and khakis after all, but to help fill out the range of trad dress for any newbies and lurkers out there. As people who care about clothes we tend to get very concerned about matching pocket squares with our glen plaids and our captoes with out belts. This is all good, but trad has a very simple inexpensive side as well and I hope I'm representing that.


----------



## TradTeacher

familyman said:


> I'm posting these very simple outfits not to impress anybody, it's just an OCBD and khakis after all, but to help fill out the range of trad dress for any newbies and lurkers out there. As people who care about clothes we tend to get very concerned about matching pocket squares with our glen plaids and our captoes with out belts. This is all good, but trad has a very simple inexpensive side as well and I hope I'm representing that.


I always appreciate your humanity, familyman. It's nice to keep things simple which, in my mind, is one of the fundamental advantages of Trad. Thanks for always looking out for us...

TT


----------



## JohnMS

*Familyman*

I have to applaud Familyman. I think if I were a stay-at-home dad I'd be in sweats and slippers. I want to think that I wouldn't but I probably would be in sweats.


----------



## familyman

JohnMS said:


> I have to applaud Familyman. I think if I were a stay-at-home dad I'd be in sweats and slippers. I want to think that I wouldn't but I probably would be in sweats.


For the first year I was. 
Let me tell you something about stay at home moms, at least those here in the south, they can be very very judgmental. I got sick of being treated like crap by moms at the play area and female shop keepers because I was clearly not employed and was taking care of the kids. I was immediately put into the "looser who doesn't want to work" category before I'd ever said a word. I found that they were much friendlier to me and my job if they were first able to assume that I was off 'work' to take care of the kids for the day. 
It's a funny world we live in but at least now my kids don't have to ask me why the moms are mean to me. It makes is much easier to teach my kids to be polite by example if the people I deal with are polite to me.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Familyman,
Your comments in regard to dress attire and attitude of people is well stated. Keep up the good efforts.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin fedora


----------



## HistoryDoc

Mcarthur,
Of your many fine fedoras, this one might be my favorite.


----------



## anglophile23

Sorry to hear about your Grandfather


----------



## jml90

Pat, you know they have these things called "overcoats"?
And Northeaster, nice tie I have it in a rust color.


----------



## TradTeacher

The weather's nice here in Knoxville, I've got spring fever and I'll be leaving for the UT v. Florida basketball game in about an hour, so...

RL Polo polo--orange
Bills M2--khaki
Royden Shotshell
My newish TopSiders
no socks
hope for a W tonight in front of the ESPN folks...

TT


----------



## J. Fields Collins

*Sportcoat*

Historydoc,

That sportcoat on your last post is fantastic!

J.


----------



## HistoryDoc

J. Fields Collins said:


> Historydoc,
> 
> That sportcoat on your last post is fantastic!
> 
> J.


Thanks. That is the old Pendleton Topsman. It was a limited edition thing they did for a while using the old design. I have had it altered so that it fits me better. Thanks again. I wear it all the time.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



HistoryDoc said:


> Mcarthur,
> Of your many fine fedoras, this one might be my favorite.


HistoryDoc,
Thank you! The buckskin fedora is also one of my favorites.


----------



## Laxplayer

familyman said:


> For the first year I was.
> Let me tell you something about stay at home moms, at least those here in the south, they can be very very judgmental. I got sick of being treated like crap by moms at the play area and female shop keepers because I was clearly not employed and was taking care of the kids. I was immediately put into the "looser who doesn't want to work" category before I'd ever said a word. I found that they were much friendlier to me and my job if they were first able to assume that I was off 'work' to take care of the kids for the day.
> It's a funny world we live in but at least now my kids don't have to ask me why the moms are mean to me. It makes is much easier to teach my kids to be polite by example if the people I deal with are polite to me.


You look great familyman. That's a nice casual outfit. btw, my neighbor is a stay-at-home dad too. He worked as an attorney before his daughter was born. His wife enjoyed her job as a professor, so she kept working and he decided to stay at home. I wish I had more time to spend with my son, so I am jealous of you guys!


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## familyman

Oxxford sport coat
Retro chino
LE OCBD
Pink J Crew argyles
Brown cap toe bals. 
Something not quite right about this outfit when I see it in a picture. The pants look too big on me I think. Anyway, it looks funny.


----------



## Untilted

that oxxford resembles the look of a suit coat from a distanc, imo.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

familyman,
The length of your trousers is your personnel taste. My bias is to wear my trousers on the longer side. Therefore, I like where your trousers fall. You could use a pocket square. The cuffs on your shirt do not appear.


----------



## egadfly

Today's attire:
 White LE "Hyde Park" OCBD, .

 Olive-green LE finewale cords (yes, I know what I said about olive , but remember the words of one great trad who said, "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds.")

 Orvis "Single Malt" jacket in black-and-white tweed. I've not yet tried HistoryDoc's shoulder-padding solution, as I'm not sure I have a tailor who's up to the task.

 Burgundy Cole-Haan . Certainly not great shoes, these -- no doubt corrected-grain -- but they are extremely comfortable (thanks, Nike) and have a heavy commando-type sole which is ideal for our current salt-and-slush walking conditions.

 Burgundy JAB belt and charcoal socks. Actually got these on sale -- can you believe it?

, navy.

 Ben Silver schoolboy-type scarf in brown-and-blue stripe.
EGF


----------



## egadfly

familyman said:


> Something not quite right about this outfit when I see it in a picture. The pants look too big on me I think. Anyway, it looks funny.


If it were me, I'd cuff 'em and lose the break.


----------



## familyman

Untilted said:


> that oxxford resembles the look of a suit coat from a distanc, imo.


It is indeed, four holes on the buttons instead of two. Those of us who buy Oxxford for $40 on ebay can't be too picky though. 
It's brown with blue and orange/red pinstripes so up closer it has enough character to pass for an odd jacket. I know I'm pushing it, but I love the coat and it was my first Oxxford. 

Mac- the pants do look a bit long in the picture. I'm wondering if part of it isn't that I put the pants on this morning and thought they were too big (lost a bit of weight lately) and now my brain sees them as big. Might just be the sense of balance with the trimmer Oxxford and the fuller pants. I've done this outfit before and I think it worked well, I'm not sure what happened here. 
As for the cuffs, they do show a hair normally, again, not sure what happened. Maybe I should retake the picture.


----------



## eagle2250

familyman said:


> I've done this outfit before and I think it worked well, I'm not sure what happened here. As for the cuffs, they do show a hair normally, again, not sure what happened. Maybe I should retake the picture.


As I sit here wearing my powder blue BB OCBD and Bill's chinos, in combination with Alden cigar cord, wingtip boots, and waiting for the arrival of the grandkids for this afternoons' playdate, I would say you are looking pretty snappy young man! No need to second guess yourself.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## Patrick06790

*Bow Tie Debut, or Triumph of the WASP*

At the office everybody assumed it was in honor of the late Arthur Schlesinger; my triumph went unnoticed.

The knot's still too loose, but it improves with each attempt.

Thank you egadfly for finding and posting the .

Suit - BB via Joe Tradly, AE Ostendo wingtips in the sort of calf that seems to handle mildly nasty weather pretty well, tie from Beau Ties, LE shirt, Drake square via STP, socks from the Label Shopper store in Amenia, N.Y.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick, that outfit looks fantastic. I might be my favorite one that you've had (at least for a while). Though it is just making me want a three-piece suit even more...


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Partrick,
Well done 
I would assume that you were the best dressed person in the newsroom today.
Did you have an interview today?


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Yes Patrick, I especially like your outfit (and gaze into camera) today.

Aloha,

Tom


----------



## familyman

Patrick, 
You look like you own the place. 
You could walk into almost anywhere and look like you own the place. 
Outstanding look, you wear a bow very well, much better than I do.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Partrick,
> Well done
> I would assume that you were the best dressed person in the newsroom today.
> Did you have an interview today?


I am always the best-dressed person in the n. To be fair, that is not a difficult achievement.

I did get kudos at the post office this morning.



LeatherSOUL said:


> Yes Patrick, I especially like your outfit (and gaze into camera) today.
> 
> Aloha,
> 
> Tom


It's that look of impending indigestion common to self-timer photography.



familyman said:


> Patrick,
> You look like you own the place.
> You could walk into almost anywhere and look like you own the place.
> Outstanding look, you wear a bow very well, much better than I do.


I think that when you have a big fat face like mine the bow balances it out a bit and makes it appear slightly less balloon-like.

Thanks to you all for your kind words - this bow tie business is a whole 'nother ball of wax, ain't it?


----------



## Untilted

Interview today: worn sack suit, bb white ocbd, argyle and sutherland (narrow) tie.

After the interview, changed into bills and sack blazer:

https://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01396cl6.jpg


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> Thank you egadfly for finding and posting the .


My pleasure, obviously. I've watched that video so many times, I was able to replay the whole thing in my head as I was falling asleep last night. Our friend doesn't just make it look easy -- he makes it practically transparent.

I'd buy a tie from them out of gratitude, if only it would fit me.

EGF


----------



## familyman

This morning I draw my inspiration from an older gentleman that I've recently seen near my children's school out for a morning walk. The times I've seen him he's always been wearing nice flat fron cords, New Balance shoes, a button down of some sort (I assume an OCBD of course  ) and a collegiate sweatshirt. He somehow gives off the air that when he dresses in the morning the understanding is that a collared shirt is just part of what's expected for a gentleman to wear, even in his retirement years when the rest of his dress has grown more casual. 
So in his honor I'm wearing-
J crew sweatshirt
Tan LE OCBD
Levi's shrink to fit 501's
Stripey polo socks
Old beat LE boat shoes


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

familyman,
I like your mode of transportation. You are looking good


----------



## Patrick06790

familyman, your bike's colors work in unusual harmony with everything else.

And now for more bow tie madness.

I like the way a bow tie simultaneously adds and subtracts from the formality level. Especially if it's a thifted one that needs to be positioned so the frayed part doesn't show.

I am posing here for what I hope is my eventual gig as curator of the Schlock Department at a major university's film school.


----------



## AlanC

*Doc Holliday's suit from yesterday...*

Knowing that many of you rarely venture beyond the comforting confines of the Trad forum I wanted to post DocHolliday's ensemble from yesterday, originally posted in the Fashion Forum:



DocHolliday said:


> Three piece flax-silk suit from Polo, super slim
> Blue herringbone shirt from Tyrwhitt (talk smack about Tyrwhitt if you like, but this is one of my favorites)
> Brooks rep stripe
> Paul Smith striped socks of many colors
> RM Williams boots
> Floral pocket square made by Kent Wang
> 
> I like this suit because it's appropriate for nothing.


Not pure Trad, perhaps, but certainly big tent Trad.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick,
Nicely done.


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> And now for more bow tie madness.
> 
> I like the way a bow tie simultaneously adds and subtracts from the formality level. Especially if it's a thifted one that needs to be positioned so the frayed part doesn't show.
> 
> I am posing here for what I hope is my eventual gig as curator of the Schlock Department at a major university's film school.


Oh, God -- I've created a monster. Look for _The Devil Wears J.Press_ coming soon to a drive-in near you.

EGF


----------



## gtguyzach

I really like the bows, Patrick. I'm glad you were able to make it over the "how-do-I-tie-this-damn-thing" hump and start wearing some. 

As someone who never really wore them before but now has worn it the past few days, have you noticed a difference in how people interact with you?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Optimo Hat
Buckskin fedora


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick, et al. working on bow ties:

There's a trick to tightening the knot. You may have noticed that when you pull on the loops to try to tighten, you pull out the ends, then pull back on the ends and loosen the knot. I used to do this routine all morning long until I gave up and had a big-ass knot. Not any more:

There is one half of the loop, on both loops, that if you pull, you tighten the knot without pulling the free ends. [feeling the bow he's wearing today] Assuming we're tying the same way, it's the back of the right loop and the front of the left loop. Either way, if you pull and the end pulls through, you're pulling the wrong side of the loop.

It makes sense: if you pull on the side of the loop that heads out to a free end, you're going to pull the free end. If you pull on the side of the loop that goes into the maelstrom of the knot, you'll tighten the knot.

I'm re-reading this post. It makes no sense to me, at all. Sorry.

JB


----------



## gtguyzach

Decided to wear a tie today and dress a little better than I normally do:

BB 2-button blazer (darted, but couldn't argue with the price)
LE Hyde Park OCBD
LE narrow stripe tie
Trafalgar belt
BB khakis
J Crew argyle socks (not pictured)
BB penny loafers (not pictured)



Being younger (22), its interesting how people treat you differently when are wearing a tie. Cashiers are more inclined to call me "sir", people are more friendly on the street, and I swear I get better service at stores. Maybe I should wear one more often?


----------



## familyman

That blazer looks like it fits you well. 
Makes me happy to see it worn. 
Very good look with the khakis and pennies on a young guy by the way, very classic.


----------



## Patrick06790

gtguyzach said:


> I really like the bows, Patrick. I'm glad you were able to make it over the "how-do-I-tie-this-damn-thing" hump and start wearing some.
> 
> As someone who never really wore them before but now has worn it the past few days, have you noticed a difference in how people interact with you?


One guy started to make a remark, but I snarled at him. "Ya wanna buy my freakin' gourmet popcorn, punk? Do ya?"

That took care of that.

People like it. My editor, who knows about these things, said it drew attention to my face, an object I have been hitherto inclined to try and draw attention away from.


Joe Tradly said:


> Patrick, et al. working on bow ties:
> 
> There's a trick to tightening the knot. You may have noticed that when you pull on the loops to try to tighten, you pull out the ends, then pull back on the ends and loosen the knot. I used to do this routine all morning long until I gave up and had a big-ass knot. Not any more:
> 
> There is one half of the loop, on both loops, that if you pull, you tighten the knot without pulling the free ends. [feeling the bow he's wearing today] Assuming we're tying the same way, it's the back of the right loop and the front of the left loop. Either way, if you pull and the end pulls through, you're pulling the wrong side of the loop.
> 
> It makes sense: if you pull on the side of the loop that heads out to a free end, you're going to pull the free end. If you pull on the side of the loop that goes into the maelstrom of the knot, you'll tighten the knot.
> 
> I'm re-reading this post. It makes no sense to me, at all. Sorry.
> 
> JB


I discovered this trick, quite by accident, so your fine prose makes perfect sense to me. "Maelstrom of the knot," indeed.


----------



## R_Ingber

I am going out to a bar tonight this is my first "What are you wearing" post with a picture.

Gap Jeans 
Gap Sweater
J.Crew OCBD
Random Belt 
Bass Shoes

I was thinking about wearing chinos but it maybe to much for the crowd I will be with. What do you think?

https://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc180004za7.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

R_Ingber said:


> I am going out to a bar tonight this is my first "What are you wearing" post with a picture.
> 
> Gap Jeans
> Gap Sweater
> J.Crew OCBD
> Random Belt
> Bass Shoes
> 
> I was thinking about wearing chinos but it maybe to much for the crowd I will be with. What do you think?
> 
> https://img85.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pc180004za7.jpg


Jeans or chinos, you'll probably be better dressed than most. Looks fine.


----------



## R_Ingber

Thanks Pat, I usually am one of the better dress students at the bar and in class. Since reading the forum I have really worked on my style and it has been well received by my peers.


----------



## egadfly

R_Ingber said:


> Thanks Pat, I usually am one of the better dress students at the bar and in class. Since reading the forum I have really worked on my style and it has been well received by my peers.


I'd be careful if I were you: the last guy who called him "Pat" is wearing a pair of thrifted plaid Sansabelt slacks as a neck brace.


----------



## Patrick06790

egadfly said:


> I'd be careful if I were you: the last guy who called him "Pat" is wearing a pair of thrifted plaid Sansabelt slacks as a neck brace.


I wish people would get these things right. He's wearing orthopedic shorts.


----------



## R_Ingber

Patrick06790 said:


> I wish people would get these things right. He's wearing orthopedic shorts.


I am sorry about the name thing, I never meant to offend any you Patrick. One question are orthopedic shorts considered trad clothing?


----------



## Patrick06790

R_Ingber said:


> I am sorry about the name thing, I never meant to offend any you Patrick. One question are orthopedic shorts considered trad clothing?


They are now.


----------



## egadfly

Heading up to the mountains for a few days skiing with the family, I've got on:Levis 501s
Mercer university stripe OCBD in blue/white
Old ragg-wool sweater, stretched at cuffs and neck
Grosgrain d-ring belt, navy/green stripe
Thick gray smartwool socks
Leather hiking boots (purchased from Bean a long time ago, don't know the maker)
Down vest, kelly green, +10 years old​More preppy than trad, I'm sure -- not much different from what I would have been wearing 20 years ago, in fact.

I've also packed my Norwegian sweater, some Bills, an old chamois-cloth shirt, a couple of turtlenecks (one silk), long johns, pink Mercer, an old Patagonia shell, a bunch of cigars, and a bottle of whiskey (purely for medicinal purposes, of course).

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## shuman

egadfly said:


> Heading up to the mountains for a few days skiing with the family, I've got on:Levis 501s
> Mercer university stripe OCBD in blue/white
> Old ragg-wool sweater, stretched at cuffs and neck
> Grosgrain d-ring belt, navy/green stripe
> Thick gray smartwool socks
> Leather hiking boots (purchased from Bean a long time ago, don't know the maker)
> Down vest, kelly green, +10 years old​More preppy than trad, I'm sure -- not much different from what I would have been wearing 20 years ago, in fact.
> 
> I've also packed my Norwegian sweater, some Bills, an old chamois-cloth shirt, a couple of turtlenecks (one silk), long johns, pink Mercer, an old Patagonia shell, a bunch of cigars, and a bottle of whiskey (purely for medicinal purposes, of course).
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> EGF


This is how i've dressed for years as well. Now I would more likely pair this with khakis than jeans, but I still love my 501 shrink to fits. I have been thinking about a ragg wool sweater, such as LLBean offers. Classic staple. Whatkind of whiskey?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

egadfly,
Have a good time sking with your family. Where are you going sking?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Optimo Hat Company
Rust fedora


----------



## Patrick06790

*Thrifty hybrid*

I don't know what you'd call this combo of three of yesterday's thrift finds - cheap Chaps jacket, skinny wool tie, and grey sweater vest - with a BB non-iron buttondown from the outlet and a pair of flat front JAB charcoal flannels, thrifted square and gunboats and excellent SmartWool socks that do away with my need for a sock liner in the cold.

I solved the slippy factor with the leather heels on the old shoes by getting a set of Kiwi non-skid things from the drugstore. I cut them in half and deployed them as shown. It helps a lot, and is relatively discreet.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick,
I would call it your pot luck collection


----------



## AlanC

*A last cold day*

Norman Hilton (bulletproof vintage) 3/2 tweed suit
Brooks Bros. OCBD
Elliot's tie
Drake's square
AE Lexingtons, chili
Christy's tweed cap

No lining in those tweed trousers!


----------



## cgc

Argyle Smartwool socks! I have never seen those despite living in Smartwools from December to March here in Chicago. I have not found socks that hold up better either.

I am awaiting a vintage Stackpole Tweed jacket from eBay - my first Harris!


----------



## wnh

Harris Tweed jacket
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Chaps tie (dark brown background, not black)
Banana Republic cords - sage green
generic brown belt
generic charcoal socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
A nice outfit for today


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> Harris Tweed jacket
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Chaps tie (dark brown background, not black)
> Banana Republic cords - sage green
> generic brown belt
> generic charcoal socks
> Bass Chapmons


I like it, it's very very nice. high five!


----------



## AldenPyle

*Teaching Day*

Southwick Blue Pinstriped Grey Herringbone 3/2 Sack (I say herringbone, but not quite, one half of each Herringbone is darker than the other creating the effect of a broader stripe, I am not sure what to call it, but I lke it).
Pink LE Hyde Park OCBD
Gold/Red Striped JAB Tie
Black Gold Toe Socks
AE Windham Black Tassel Loafers
Cheap, Dept. Store Blue Cotton Square.


----------



## Laxplayer

AlanC said:


> Norman Hilton (bulletproof vintage) 3/2 tweed suit
> Brooks Bros. OCBD
> Elliot's tie
> Drake's square
> AE Lexingtons, chili
> Christy's tweed cap
> 
> No lining in those tweed trousers!


Looking good, Alan. Did someone spray you with silly string?


----------



## familyman

Patrick06790 said:


>


Love the tie with this outfit Patrick. Everything is just texture upon texture. Very nice.


----------



## AlanC

Laxplayer said:


> Looking good, Alan. Did someone spray you with silly string?


Thanks. It's one of the hazards of living with three daughters! :biggrin2:

By the way, children are way too free with throwing honest evaluations around. My middle daughter (age 4) said the other day, "You have _a lot_ of ties, don't you, Daddy?"


----------



## familyman

Oxxford sport coat
white with reddish edges super deluxe custom rockin' pocket square
Gap sweater 
LL Bean OCBD
Buzz Rickson Khakis
thrifted captoe bals
Balloons for the birthday girl.


----------



## TradTeacher

Familyman-
Any way we can get a close-up pic of the jacket? Looks like a great combo, as usual...

Have a great birthday party...

TT


----------



## Untilted

Familyman, beautiful sportcoat.


----------



## Hayek

gtguyzach said:


> Decided to wear a tie today and dress a little better than I normally do:
> 
> BB 2-button blazer (darted, but couldn't argue with the price)
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> LE narrow stripe tie
> Trafalgar belt
> BB khakis
> J Crew argyle socks (not pictured)
> BB penny loafers (not pictured)
> 
> Being younger (22), its interesting how people treat you differently when are wearing a tie. Cashiers are more inclined to call me "sir", people are more friendly on the street, and I swear I get better service at stores. Maybe I should wear one more often?


I'm a bit younger (20) and noticed the same thing recently when I was NYC for an interview and wearing a suit. Out of all the times I've been in NYC (or anywhere else, for that matter) I can't remember ever being asked for directions so often, or getting called "Sir" so regularly. Granted most people also assume that I'm 30, though there's something about being a respectable looking guy in a suit that gives instant credibility.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Thanks. It's one of the hazards of living with three daughters! :biggrin2:
> 
> By the way, children are way too free with throwing honest evaluations around. My middle daughter (age 4) said the other day, "You have _a lot_ of ties, don't you, Daddy?"


AlanC,
From the mouth of children only the truth!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

familyman,
Nice selection of balloons! Have a wonderful birthday party with your daughter


----------



## familyman

TradTeacher said:


> Familyman-
> Any way we can get a close-up pic of the jacket? Looks like a great combo, as usual...
> 
> Have a great birthday party...
> 
> TT


The tag inside the jacket says Crown Cashmere and 38 Owentsia. It's so soft and pettable. It's one of my very favorites. I wish it was colder so I could wear it more, it's very warm.


----------



## Northeastern

BB 2 Button in Charcoal
RL Button Down
BB Silk Pocket Square
BB Tie
JM Black Socks
J. Crew Black Belt
CH Black Cap Toe Oxfords

Here's the shirt, jacket, tie, and half the pocket square. Again, sorry for the lousy webcam shots, but I keep forgetting to get my digital camera back.

I know I should have gone with a plain tie with the patterned shirt, but I think this whole outfit came together.


----------



## Untilted

Northeastern, I love that collar roll!


----------



## Northeastern

Thanks! I have to say that this is one of my favorite shirts. I bought it in a Polo outlet a few months back. It's a "Classic" fit dress shirt, but there's no name, like the Andrew shirt, associated with it. 

Looking back, I wish I purchased two or three more of these as it was only about $40.


----------



## Connemara

Inspired by Alan, I'm sporting:

Polo RL wool sweater, mint green heather with embroidered mallards
T.M. Lewin OCBD (nice beefy cotton), ecru
Polo RL heavy chinos, dark british khaki
Dark khaki socks (forget the maker)
Alden 986's, burgundy calf.

I've received my fair share of laughs today for this, but even more compliments.


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Madness Continues*

I am standing with my hand in my pockets because a) it's cold and b) that way you can't tell this otherwise fine H. Freeman suit is darted.

Got six new bows today and thrifted three Saturday. An obsession is born.


----------



## stuman

Northeastern: What color pants are you wearing with your charcoal jacket?


----------



## Northeastern

It's a suit, sorry for the confusion. I bought it just over a year ago. It's a simple 2 button Brooks Brothers Makers wool suit. I picked it up during their January sale at the Boston store.


----------



## stuman

Sorry, I thought it was a sport jacket. I have a charcoal camelhair jacket and I'm looking for pants to go with it. I know black pants are not favorably viewed on this forum but it does go well with charcoal. Other suggestions?


----------



## Northeastern

I have another charcoal sportcoat, not camel hair it's lambswool. You can always go with khaki chinos and a blue ocbd. 

You also might find a patterned pant that compliments the darkness of the charcoal. I have a pair of houndstooth slacks, very tiny patterns, that go well with a dark jacket as well.


----------



## stuman

Sounds great. Thanks NE


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick, the bow tie just seems to suit you better (no pun intended) than the long tie. Now that I've seen you wear so many, I can't imagine seeing you without it. 

Keep up the fine work, sir...

TT


----------



## Northeastern

For What It's Worth
My shirt today appears to be a "Blake" Oxford by RL. I found another one in my closet of the same weight and thickness.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC,
> From the mouth of children only the truth!


And I came home with two more today!



Patrick06790 said:


> Got six new bows today and thrifted three Saturday. An obsession is born.


That's interesting, Patrick. In my time of serious thrifting--about three years--I've purchased, I believe, a total of one bow tie thrifting. I've seen a very few others, but they were all well past buying level condition.


----------



## JordanW

Connemara said:


> Inspired by Alan, I'm sporting:
> 
> Polo RL wool sweater, mint green heather with embroidered mallards...
> 
> I've received my fair share of laughs today for this, but even more compliments.


I have a new life mission: attaining one of these sweaters


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> That's interesting, Patrick. In my time of serious thrifting--about three years--I've purchased, I believe, a total of one bow tie thrifting. I've seen a very few others, but they were all well past buying level condition.


I see them once in a great while, but I never looked hard because it didn't know how to tie one. Here they are, along with an ascot that's going to an elderly friend of mine.










And here are the new ones from Maine Bows (wore the one on the left today; the middle is linen and called the Sullivan, so I had to get it)










And Beau Ties - the one at left is really orange and blue but it looks yellow in this light


----------



## egadfly

*Back in the saddle again*



shuman said:


> This is how I've dressed for years as well. Now I would more likely pair this with khakis than jeans, but I still love my 501 shrink to fits. I have been thinking about a ragg wool sweater, such as LLBean offers. Classic staple. What kind of whiskey?


The ragg sweater is certainly a staple of my wardrobe: it's what I wear when others would wear a sweatshirt (I skied in it over a silk turtleneck). Mine's Bean, but I don't know whether they still stock them.

Whiskey was Wild Turkey. Works better than Motrin, I found.



mcarthur said:


> Have a good time skiing with your family. Where are you going skiing?


Thanks, Mac. We went up to the Poconos, to Shawnee specifically. We had good weather, decent snow, and pretty light crowds. It was my kids' first time skiing and the first time I had been on skis in a dozen years, so we wanted someplace low-key and fairly close to home.

Nothing was injured except my pride, I'm happy to report, and a lot of fun was had by all.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## Kingsfield

Art gallery event tonight
==================
J. Press 3/2 sack blazer, navy
Brook Brothers OCBD, pink
Bills Khakis M2, khaki 
Alden 986's
Rolex Datejust
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## shuman

egadfly said:


> The ragg sweater is certainly a staple of my wardrobe: it's what I wear when others would wear a sweatshirt (I skied in it over a silk turtleneck). Mine's Bean, but I don't know whether they still stock them.
> EGF


They do still make them. I have had my eye on one for some time. Just cant decide on color.

Like these? Or these?

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...parentType=index&indexId=cat601794&hasJS=true


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick,
You are looking well! Keep it up!


----------



## tflaker

JordanW said:


> I have a new life mission: attaining one of these sweaters


I'm thinking that this sweater was a part of RL Fall 05 line, along with some great mallard-embroidered chinos. I liked them then, but it was before I truly embraced GTH clothing, so I didn't buy either of them. I couldn't wait for fall to come back around again so I could order the pants, but alas, these items weren't included. So yes, I share your life mission.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Yesterday's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy
Lido fedora


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## AlanC

Nice, Mac. You have a lovely collection. I have an older Stetson Open Road on its way to me, which I plan to give a fedora bash.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Nice, Mac. You have a lovely collection. I have an older Stetson Open Road on its way to me, which I plan to give a fedora bash.


AlanC,
Thank you! What is the color of the Stetson Open Road? The older the Stetson the better quality it will be. Please post picture


----------



## spinlps

Connemara said:


> Inspired by Alan, I'm sporting:
> 
> Polo RL wool sweater, mint green heather with embroidered mallards
> T.M. Lewin OCBD (nice beefy cotton), ecru


Nicely done. Can you tell us more about the OCBD? Is it from their casual line or the dress shirt line? Any experience between the two?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC,
> Thank you! What is the color of the Stetson Open Road? The older the Stetson the better quality it will be. Please post picture


Considering the box it's likely not too terribly old, certainly not golden age Stetson, still it should be nice once it's reshaped:










I plan to rebash it into something like this Open Road:


----------



## egadfly

shuman said:


> They do still make them. I have had my eye on one for some time. Just cant decide on color.
> 
> Like these?


That's the one. From the picture, I'm not sure whether mine is oatmeal or taupe, but it's at least five years old. If they haven't dumbed them down since then, they're a great deal at under $30.


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> That's the one. From the picture, I'm not sure whether mine is oatmeal or taupe, but it's at least five years old. If they haven't dumbed them down since then, they're a great deal at under $30.


The darker one is the taupe color. I got it as a Christmas gift from my mom and I really like it. It's a very nice lambswool, heavy but not too much and very versatile. It's probably the best sweater I've ever had in terms of quality and price. I'd highly recommend purchasing it...

TT


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Late drinks at the uptown Club tonight for my MOLLUS mtg.

==================

Eljos 2 button SACK blazer, navy w/ MOLLUS rosette
Brook Brothers OCBD, ecru
Bills Khakis M1, khaki 
Bostonian Crown Windsor penny loafer
Waltham 1950s watch w/ navy+gold grosgrain
MOLLUS repp tie by Ben Silver
Anglo American 406 in Crystal

It's COLD TODAY

J Press undarted hbt grey overcoat
Custom made schoolboy scarf from Luke Eyres - scarlett & grey
Brown tweed J Press cap
US ARMY issue polypro neck gaiter, not trad but warm!

& for your edification if you care to know:

https://www.suvcw.org/mollus/mollus.htm


----------



## Northeastern

Casual day today...
J. Crew Navy Blue Cord Sportcoat
BB Striped OCBD
J. Crew Burgundy Sweater
LLB Dress Chinos
CH Burgundy Belt
My new pair of AE Woodstock Loafers in Burgundy


----------



## mcarthur

[QUOTE=AlanC

I plan to rebash it into something like this Open Road:

AlanC,
That will look very good. Good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

BB choc brown cashmere cable crewneck sweater
RL pink university stripe ocbd
Levi's 501s
Press grosgrain belt
Alden plain-toe bluchers in Cigar shell cordovan
Timex on Talbott silk repp band.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Considering the box it's likely not too terribly old, certainly not golden age Stetson, still it should be nice once it's reshaped:
> I plan to rebash it into something like this Open Road:


Allow me to reveal a bit of personal ignorance regarding the care and feeding of Hats. Am I off base in assuming the hat is reshaped through "rebashing" or forceable pulling and tugging over a form of some sort? Is it achieved through steaming? Can it be done by a layman in these matters or must it be done by a professional? I wouldn't have guessed that a hat could be reshaped to that extreme. AlanC, you always amaze me your the breadth and depth of your sartorial experience!


----------



## Untilted

Squadron A said:


> Late drinks at the uptown Club tonight for my MOLLUS mtg.
> 
> ==================
> 
> Eljos 2 button SACK blazer, navy w/ MOLLUS rosette
> Brook Brothers OCBD, ecru
> Bills Khakis M1, khaki
> Bostonian Crown Windsor penny loafer
> Waltham 1950s watch w/ navy+gold grosgrain
> MOLLUS repp tie by Ben Silver
> Anglo American 406 in Crystal
> 
> It's COLD TODAY
> 
> J Press undarted hbt grey overcoat
> Custom made schoolboy scarf from Luke Eyres - scarlett & grey
> Brown tweed J Press cap
> US ARMY issue polypro neck gaiter, not trad but warm!
> 
> & for your edification if you care to know:
> 
> https://www.suvcw.org/mollus/mollus.htm


Benjamin Charles Frick, the Commander-in-Chief of MOLLUS, looks very trad in the picture. Beautiful repp tie, is that the MOLLUS tie?


----------



## egadfly

tflaker said:


> I'm thinking that this sweater was a part of RL Fall 05 line, along with some great mallard-embroidered chinos. I liked them then, but it was before I truly embraced GTH clothing, so I didn't buy either of them. I couldn't wait for fall to come back around again so I could order the pants, but alas, these items weren't included. So yes, I share your life mission.


Those chinos are available on the bay (in limited sizes), along with some cords embroidered with dogs, fishing lures, etc.

Here's a search string.

EGF


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Untilted said:


> Benjamin Charles Frick, the Commander-in-Chief of MOLLUS, looks very trad in the picture. Beautiful repp tie, is that the MOLLUS tie?


Yes.

Funny that a Union Officer descendant society would have their ties made by a Charlestonian firm . . . I'll guess there are trade offs in everything in life.


----------



## Tom Rath

On an absolutely frigid day in CT:

RL brown herringbone half norfolk jacket
BB pinpoint oxford with tab collar
J Press navy blue vintage tie with pheasants
blue bandana as a pocket square


----------



## egadfly

Phil said:


> On an absolutely frigid day in CT:
> 
> RL brown herringbone half norfolk jacket
> BB pinpoint oxford with tab collar
> J Press navy blue vintage tie with pheasants
> blue bandana as a pocket square


Phil, I really like the combination of the jacket with a blue shirt and that tie. Great look.

Unfortunately, though, the bandanna kills the effect for me. I'd much rather see a proper white or pale-blue square -- perhaps with a navy border. Maybe Familyman can hook you up?

EGF


----------



## spinlps

Phil said:


> On an absolutely frigid day in CT:
> 
> RL brown herringbone half norfolk jacket


The more I see those lapels the less I understand the "I'm through with RL" sentiments. I agree that the mass market stuff can be less than desireable. But when they decide to do something right... Gorgeous.


----------



## Tom Rath

I think a white square is too formal for what I am wearing. I do think pale blue would look nice however. Its hard to see in the pic, but my shirt collar is frayed to the point where its raggedy on the tips. That, in combination with the old army pants I am wearing, made me think an old bandana might complete the kind of gentleman hobo look I seem to sport most of the time.


----------



## Duck

https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074oe2.jpg

Anglo American frames
Thrift JAB blazer (No darts)
LE cashmere sweater
RL OCBD pink
B2 khakis
B2 argyles
Cole Haan tasseled loafers

Got it up in a thumbnail. First picture on here. Screw editing out my face, not that big of a deal to me.


----------



## spinlps

Phil said:


> I think a white square is too formal for what I am wearing. I do think pale blue would look nice however. Its hard to see in the pic, but my shirt collar is frayed to the point where its raggedy on the tips. That, in combination with the old army pants I am wearing, made me think an old bandana might complete the kind of gentleman hobo look I seem to sport most of the time.


Between the jacket and the boots, that makes some hobo...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Untilted

Duck said:


> https://img440.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010074oe2.jpg
> 
> Anglo American frames
> Thrift JAB blazer (No darts)
> LE cashmere sweater
> RL OCBD pink
> B2 khakis
> B2 argyles
> Cole Haan tasseled loafers
> 
> Got it up in a thumbnail. First picture on here. Screw editing out my face, not that big of a deal to me.


Love those frames! Keep posting.


----------



## Haystack

Levi 527
Gap vneck cotton sweater
Boots
Peanut

https://img296.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00845tm5.jpg


----------



## Untilted

Nice pets.


----------



## Duck

https://imageshack.us

 AA Frames
B2 Bow tie - This was the first bow tie that I ever owned, it was a gift from my younger brother
B2 Camel Hair Navy Blazer with Irish Regimental Buttons
B2 Blue Pattern Shirt
LLB Charcoal Flannels (flat front)
B2 Grey Argyles
Cole Haan Black Tasseled Loafers
Pink Pocket Square from Peter Blair, Richmond VA - I thought the color would help a lot with this outfit


----------



## Doctor Damage

eagle2250 said:


> Allow me to reveal a bit of personal ignorance regarding the care and feeding of Hats. Am I off base in assuming the hat is reshaped through "rebashing" or forceable pulling and tugging over a form of some sort? Is it achieved through steaming? Can it be done by a layman in these matters or must it be done by a professional? I wouldn't have guessed that a hat could be reshaped to that extreme.


It should be done by professionals. The original shaping of hats is quite robust, as I found one day long ago. It was the university days, had old "Indy" fedora, which got drenched in a downpour, then sat on for a few hours during class. So it was entirely flat when I was ready to hump home. Back in res, I dampened the hat under the shower, then re-shaped it by hand, then wore it on my head for a few hours while watching television. After it dried, it was the exact shape it had always been.

DocD


----------



## Northeastern

Another casual day today

LLB Blue OCBD
Aran Islands Sweater
Gap Chinos with Cuffs
J. Crew Brown Leather Belt
J. Crew Penny Loafers


----------



## eagle2250

Thanks much for the reply DocD...I am always learning from you guys and always look forward to picking up more tips!
Eagle


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Thank you for posting a picture of what you are wearing


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Lock & Company 
Grouse fedora
Pure wool tweeds


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Thank you for posting a picture of what you are wearing


You are welcome McArthur and what a beautiful fedora you are wearing today.


----------



## Tom Rath

Vintage BB tweed sack sportcoat
BB tab collar blue/white pencil stripe shirt
Vintage J Press tie, green with elephants
Jack Spade pocket square
Green vintage wool army pants
Alden whiskey longwings


----------



## tripreed

mcarthur said:


> Today's fedora
> Lock & Company
> Grouse fedora
> Pure wool tweeds


Now that's a hat I can get behind. Looks great.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Head to Toe:

Anglo American 406 in Amber today...
Pink B2 OCBD
B2 jacket brown muted p.o.w. jacket
Press Blue foulard tie
1950s Crosby Incabloc w/black face, Black Red grosgrain
Bills M1 British Tan
navy Press otc
Brown Sperry Spilt toe, lug sole - good for snow trudging.

again it's cold today:

J Press undarted hbt grey overcoat
Custom made schoolboy scarf from Luke Eyres - scarlett & grey
Brown tweed J Press cap
US ARMY issue polypro neck gaiter, not trad but warm!

Off after work to the Down Town Association for drinks.


----------



## Untilted

Duck, first time i've seen camel hair blue blazer!


----------



## TradTeacher

Phil said:


> Vintage BB tweed sack sportcoat
> BB tab collar blue/white pencil stripe shirt
> Vintage J Press tie, green with elephants
> Jack Spade pocket square
> Green vintage wool army pants
> Alden whiskey longwings


You've had a few really great posts in this thread, Phil. I am especially liking the tab collar shirts. I've never given any thought to owning one, but seeing the ones you have makes me really ponder it. I really like the one in this pic...

Keep up the fine work...

TT


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> Duck, first time i've seen camel hair blue blazer!


I know, I was in the B2 Richmond store a few years ago and saw the blazer. I picked it up and read the label, "camel hair". I didn't believe the label so I asked the salesman. He confirmed that a few camel hairs were dyed for particular stores. The price was unbelievably agreeable so I went ahead and purchased it. I have received numerous compliments over the years.

It still seems a little unnecessary to do that but it works, I guess?

Has anyone else ever seen one these gems?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Yes, I have. 

And in college I had a 100% camel hair grey&black prince of wales sport coat, B2-3BS, very nice, not sure where it ended up, but got lost in the move to NYC...


----------



## Tom Rath

Tradteacher - Ive always liked tab collars. When my collars wear out I take them back to BB (my shirts are BB MTM) and I get white replacements. Often I get the cuffs replaced at the same time, but I didnt this time. 

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## MrRogers

Connemara said:


> Inspired by Alan, I'm sporting:
> 
> Polo RL wool sweater, mint green heather with embroidered mallards
> T.M. Lewin OCBD (nice beefy cotton), ecru
> Polo RL heavy chinos, dark british khaki
> Dark khaki socks (forget the maker)
> Alden 986's, burgundy calf.
> 
> I've received my fair share of laughs today for this, but even more compliments.


love the sweater Connie....

MrR


----------



## mcarthur

Tripreed and Duck,
Thank you! The hat was purchased in London about thirty years ago but in the current catalogue from Lock & Co the hat is still listed. Trad is not effect by age


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Phil said:


> Tradteacher - Ive always liked tab collars. When my collars wear out I take them back to BB (my shirts are BB MTM) and I get white replacements. Often I get the cuffs replaced at the same time, but I didnt this time.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


Phil, you're a man after my own (sartorial) heart. And I like your "hobo trad" sensibility. My mother once said, on one of my more casual days, "Darling, you're the love child of George Plimpton and Jackson Pollock. Certainly not mine."

Cheers,

HL


----------



## lawschool82

Duck:

The Anglo-American frames look great. You have all but convinced my to purchase some myself.


----------



## zignatius

HL Poling and Sons said:


> "Darling, you're the love child of George Plimpton and Jackson Pollock. Certainly not mine."


That's awesome.


----------



## Duck

https://imageshack.us

AA Frames
B2 Blazer
B2 Patterned Shirt
Peter Blair Pocket Square
RL Cords
Bass Weejuns

It is a little cold in Virginia today so I decided that red cords would heat me up. I enjoy wearing them on days besides St. Valentines. Winter GTH?


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> AA Frames
> B2 Blazer
> B2 Patterned Shirt
> Peter Blair Pocket Square
> RL Cords
> Bass Weejuns
> 
> It is a little cold in Virginia today so I decided that red cords would heat me up. I enjoy wearing them on days besides St. Valentines. Winter GTH?


Another nice outfit, Duck. What model are those RL trou?


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> Another nice outfit, Duck. What model are those RL trou?


I know they are blue label, flat front with 2" cuffs. They are ridiculously warm. I am in the market this afternoon for more pants and I would love to find a pair of green cords.


----------



## tsweetland

Duck, you may be taking over Patrick's reign as "best pic-poster." I look forward to your postings. I've really gotta start using my camera.


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> I know they are blue label, flat front with 2" cuffs. They are ridiculously warm. I am in the market this afternoon for more pants and I would love to find a pair of green cords.


Thanks. I'm guessing they're the "Prospect" model, as I believe those are the only ones he makes in a flat-front model. (Others here who know better should chime in; I don't own any PRL pants myself, so I'm strictly going on hearsay.) Are they fairly roomy? I've heard he's slimmed them down this year.

Also, Duck was kind enough to clue me in on those AA frames: they are the "Liberty" model (#406), the same ones sold at Ben Silver for $225, but available at eyeglasses.com for $145.

https://www.eyeglasses.com/anglo_american_eyewear/

EGF


----------



## jml90

egadfly said:


> Thanks. I'm guessing they're the "Prospect" model, as I believe those are the only ones he makes in a flat-front model. (Others here who know better should chime in; I don't own any PRL pants myself, so I'm strictly going on hearsay.) Are they fairly roomy? I've heard he's slimmed them down this year.
> 
> Also, Duck was kind enough to clue me in on those AA frames: they are the "Liberty" model (#406), the same ones sold at Ben Silver for $225, but available at eyeglasses.com for $145.
> 
> https://www.eyeglasses.com/anglo_american_eyewear/
> 
> EGF


Someone told they are selling fakes. But, I only know him from patroniZing the store I work at.


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> Thanks. I'm guessing they're the "Prospect" model, as I believe those are the only ones he makes in a flat-front model. (Others here who know better should chime in; I don't own any PRL pants myself, so I'm strictly going on hearsay.) Are they fairly roomy? I've heard he's slimmed them down this year.
> 
> Also, Duck was kind enough to clue me in on those AA frames: they are the "Liberty" model (#406), the same ones sold at Ben Silver for $225, but available at eyeglasses.com for $145.
> 
> https://www.eyeglasses.com/anglo_american_eyewear/
> 
> EGF


They are extremly roomy. Super comfortable. I prefer these over my Orvis cords and I wished I owned a pair of Brooks.


----------



## Duck

jml90 said:


> Someone told they are selling fakes. But, I only know him from patroniZing the store I work at.


I can vouch for eyeglasses.com. I can see how people might think that, but it is just a myth. The anglo americans are as authentic as they get. Came with a nice card proving that. They buy them wholesale from the company and drop the price. I was super pleased with ordering my glasses from them and I will continue to do so in the future.


----------



## Connemara

MrRogers said:


> love the sweater Connie....
> 
> MrR


A post where you aren't insulting me? I'm flattered (and surprised).


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL ocbd
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## AlanC

I love that chalkstripe flannel, Mac. I'm afraid it would be a bit heavy right now for the Heart of Dixie, though. We have the windows open today.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> I love that chalkstripe flannel, Mac. I'm afraid it would be a bit heavy right now for the Heart of Dixie, though. We have the windows open today.


AlanC,
You are correct. The temperature this morning was 12


----------



## Patrick06790

*Duck Amuck*



tsweetland said:


> Duck, you may be taking over Patrick's reign as "best pic-poster." I look forward to your postings. I've really gotta start using my camera.


Didn't realize I had a reign going here; best protect it.

And Duck, didn't you just get some ties? 

Charcoal BB sack, LL Bean ocbd, Winston Churchill-y tie. The vast expanse of shirt front exposed when wearing a bow tie concerns me, so I went with a seldom-worn thrifted yellow sweater vest. (Also it's cold.) The color, in retrospect, is unfortunate. I brightened up the yellow in the detail, which had the effect of deepening the charcoal of the suit.

One of those days where the elements are there but it just doesn't quite click.


----------



## Duck

Patrick06790 said:


> Didn't realize I had a reign going here; best protect it.
> 
> And Duck, didn't you just get some ties?


I got some great ties in the mail the other day! I felt the tieless look was good for a day without clients.

Patrick, you pull off bow ties better than any one I have ever seen. Bravo.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
You are looking good


----------



## wnh

Duck, did you just pull that room right out of the OPH? Looks like it, at least according to my cloudy memory.

Love the look, by the way.


----------



## jml90

Mcarthur what's the black thing dangling behind your bowtie?


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> Duck, did you just pull that room right out of the OPH? Looks like it, at least according to my cloudy memory.
> 
> Love the look, by the way.


Great question!

I have the same reaction after looking at what's on the wall.

Very OPH.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick: I'd say that's one of the best "outfits" you've assembled, contrary to your view. Nice indeed.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Patrick: I'd say that's one of the best "outfits" you've assembled, contrary to your view. Nice indeed.
> 
> DocD


Well, shucks. I'm wary of yellow, after a session with my personal image consultant (i.e. me and that color wheel thing) convinced me that yellow made my already ruddy face look like I was having a fit.

Dug out the 25-lb. suit for today's chilly but sunny weather. And I'm still playing around the with the bows.

I now have an assortment from Beau Ties, the Bow Tie Club, and Maine Bows, as well as some thrifted Brooks Bros. Of the new ones, I find the Beau Ties tie up the best, but that assessment could change as I get more proficient. Today's is from the Bow Tie Club.


----------



## Tom Rath

RL black/grey herringbone half Norfolk jacket
BB blue end on end shirt, with white unlined tennis collar
BB university stripe tie, navy/green
Paul Stuart blue/lavender/white gingham cotton pocket square
Vintage devil and pitchfork lapel pin
Charcoal grey trousers
Alden color 8 shell Indy boots


----------



## tripreed

Phil, 

I like it, particularly the contrast collar. It looks much more conservative than it might seem, particularly with that tie.

Patrick,

While I'm enjoying the bow ties, my only suggestion to you would be to shorten them a bit, taking perhaps as much as a half inch off of each side. Then again, others like their bows wider, so maybe that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Untilted

Yup, Patrick, I think the bow tie looks better when it's short and small. You probably already know how to do this. In case you don't, you basically adjust to a smaller neck size. 

Phil, you have really developed your own style. BRAVO!


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
You are looking well today. I like the long bow tie presentation


----------



## mcarthur

Phil,
Your outfit goes very well today. Thank you for posting the picture.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> Great question!
> 
> I have the same reaction after looking at what's on the wall.
> 
> Very OPH.


Thanks Untilted and WNH,

That is my office and we live by the OPH. I love the wood paneling in my office and just a few duck prints with some sailing stuff makes the place comfortable. Not enough time in between meetings to post a picture but I will take some this weekend.

Ah, What the hell...

B2 Suit
B2 Patterned Shirt
B2 Belt
B2 Bow Tie
B2 Argyle Socks over the calf
Gucci Horse Bit Loafers
Tag Heuer Watch

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Patrick06790

tripreed said:


> Patrick,
> 
> While I'm enjoying the bow ties, my only suggestion to you would be to shorten them a bit, taking perhaps as much as a half inch off of each side. Then again, others like their bows wider, so maybe that's just my personal preference.





Untilted said:


> Yup, Patrick, I think the bow tie looks better when it's short and small. You probably already know how to do this. In case you don't, you basically adjust to a smaller neck size.


Hell, I'm still congratulating myself for getting the damn things on in the first place!

_(Stung by the criticism, he hurriedly adjusts, re-photographs, and posts the result)

_How's that?


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Nice looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
The bow ties are looking better


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> Hell, I'm still congratulating myself for getting the damn things on in the first place!
> 
> _(Stung by the criticism, he hurriedly adjusts, re-photographs, and posts the result)
> 
> _How's that?


Much sexier.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Seriously, be careful with the hair, Patrick...


----------



## Tom Rath

For a country Saturday in CT:

Brooks half Norfolk jacket - harris tweed. Brown/green/orange pattern
Brooks dark brown cashmere v neck
Brooks blue OCBD
green flower motif cotton pocketsquare
Camel moleskin trousers
Alden cigar shell Indy boots - courtesy of Tom at leathersoul

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Seriously, be careful with the hair, Patrick...


Is Eraserhead Trad?


----------



## knickerbacker

Doctor Damage said:


> Seriously, be careful with the hair, Patrick...


Funny, I was just about to make an "Eraserhead" reference for the same reason...


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Tom Rath

mcarthur- great looking Optimo fedora


----------



## Tom Rath

RL black/white herringbone sportcoat - congressman model. 3 button, single vent, narrow lapels
BB white OCBD
BB charcoal cashmere sweater
vintage green army pants
Edward green halifax suede boots

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## wnh

Stafford blazer
LE button down, light blue -- I'm guessing it's pinpoint oxford, but the tag doesn't say
Robert Talbott tie, as seen in the Acquisitions thread
Bills M2 khaki-colored chinos -- bought them on eBay unhemmed and had the wife cuff 'em. They came out to about 2", which I have decided I like. At 6'2", I'm guessing I'm tall enough to pull this off. And they're not entirely even, either. Parts of the cuffs are less than 2", some more. But part of being trad is being frugal (e.g. not paying for alterations), no?
generic brown belt
J. Crew argyles
Bass Chapmons
Carriage (some Timex brand) watch with strap (#1) from Central

Sad thing is, I think the weather may be a bit too warm here for the way I'm dressed, at least the colors I'm donning. I'm proud of my outfit today, though.


----------



## AlanC

Phil, that's a great herringbone.

wnh, the ensemble sounds nice. Keep at it!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Tom Rath

Vintage Brooks sack - soft tweed (brown/gray/green)
Brooks blue OCBD
Vintage J Press green tie, with quail
vintage army pants (lest you think I wear the same army pants everyday, I have 6 pair to pick from)
Alden whiskey shell penny loafers

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Hickey Freeman blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck sweater
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Connemara

Phil said:


> Vintage Brooks sack - soft tweed (brown/gray/green)
> Brooks blue OCBD
> Vintage J Press green tie, with quail
> vintage army pants (lest you think I wear the same army pants everyday, I have 6 pair to pick from)
> Alden whiskey shell penny loafers
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


AWESOME. Love the tie.


----------



## abc123

I feel like the epitome of trad today:

Brooks GF sack blazer
White BB ocbd
Gold/Navy RL rep tie
HF grey flannels, flat front and cuffed
Alden shell tassels in #8


I attended a conference this morning with quite a few Washington and Wall Street a-list guys, and found that while they were for the most part quite well-dressed, it was by no means "trad". Lots of Hermes ties, Gucci bit loafers, etc. All in all, these guys looked great, but I was surprised not to see any sack coats , flat front pants, or really any rep ties to speak of. Thought some may find this interesting...


----------



## Untilted

abc123, it'd be nice to see the pictures of the outfits you post.


----------



## AlanC

abc123 said:


> ...it was by no means "trad". Lots of *Hermes ties*, *Gucci bit loafers*, etc.


See mcarthur and Doctor Damage. They would disagree with you.


----------



## abc123

AlanC said:


> See mcarthur and Doctor Damage. They would disagree with you.


You raise a good point, I used bad examples. Darted suits, pleats, side vents, and padded shoulders were the norm, which made the look decidedly non-trad. Very few burgundy shoes, the only pair of brown shoes I saw were on Sec. Paulson, everyone else I noticed wore black shoes.


----------



## Duck

https://img123.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p1010099xz6.jpg

Not looking my best today, allergies are killing me.
B2 blazer
RL OCBD 
Vineyard Vines tie. (Don't buy one, this is my only one and the quality and thickness of the silk is incredibly poor. This company is a waste of money in my opinion.)
Salmon RL pants
Cole Haan tasseled loafers brown.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> See mcarthur and Doctor Damage. They would disagree with you.


AlanC,
As usual, you are correct


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Duck

McArthur, 

That is a beautiful tie and square combo. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Untilted

duck, that'd be a nice outfit for foxfield.


----------



## Duck

I agree. Unfortunately, I will be not making to to races this year. It always falls on my birthday weekend and we decided to relax this go round.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> abc123, it'd be nice to see the pictures of the outfits you post.


----------



## Untilted

nice tie.


----------



## MrRogers

Connemara said:


> A post where you aren't insulting me? I'm flattered (and surprised).


don't be, I was mocking you

MrR


----------



## wnh

It's warm here, so I tried to dress a bit on the cheery side.

Polo Golf shirt -- lavender-ish purple with thick off-white stripes
Bills M2
cordovan-colored belt, Dockers or something
pink Brooks Brothers socks
USA-made Weejuns


----------



## Connemara

MrRogers said:


> don't be, I was mocking you
> 
> MrR


Good. That's the Mr. Rogers I know and hate!


----------



## gtguyzach

Presentation competition today at school for senior design:

BB blazer (2-button darted unfortunately)
light blue BB OCBD
blue with yellow dot design JA Bank bow tie
Khaki Cabela's huntsman chino
random khaki socks
BB burgundy loafers
trafalgar brown leather belt

We won our competition (I think it was the bow ) so off to celebrate later this evening for a drink (it was warm today in Atlanta and we were walking to the bar):

orange duck head polo
LL Bean khaki shorts (6" inseam)
tan with red stripe surcingle belt
sperry topsiders (no socks)

It was a good day today


----------



## TradTeacher

gtguyzach said:


> Khaki Cabela's huntsman chino


Zach-
How do you like these? I've been thinking lately about ordering a pair just to give a go at something other than Bills (for comparision sake only) and I liked the sound of these from the catalog...

TT


----------



## tsweetland

Temperature will hit near 70 today in Boston, I fought off the urge to wear the new madras tie . . . .

Land's End Tailored Fit OCBD, french blue
Polo Repp Stripe Tie, gold/navy/white (kind of like BB #1)
J. Press 3/2 sack blazer, navy
J. Crew essential chinos
Argyles, navy
J. Crew penny loafers
Timex on a grosgrain band, navy/gold


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Scotch tasting later tonight . . .

Bills M1 - british khaki
Mercer blue OCBD pullover
J Press donegal mist sportcoat w/ Press burgundy polkadot square
Bostonian Crown Windsor loafer
J Crew socks, burgundy w/ ducks on 'em
St Andrews society tie by Wm. Chelsea
Anglo American 406 - amber
1950s Sandoz watch w/ Guards grosgrain


----------



## TradTeacher

Squadron A;516201
Bostonian Crown Windsor loafer...
J Crew socks said:


> Any chance of a pic of these shoes? I'm somewhat interested in the Crown Windsor line...
> 
> I also have those socks. They're nice and were cheap ($2.99 on sale, I believe)...
> 
> TT


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> See mcarthur and Doctor Damage. They would disagree with you.


I have no opinion on the matter. I just wear what I think is cool and try not to mix "genres" too much.

ABC123: Your photo tantalizingly shows just a tiny bit of your shoes.

DocD


----------



## AlanC

Phil said:


> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


Phil, great look. What's the pocket square? I'm intrigued.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## jml90

abc123 said:


> I attended a conference this morning with quite a few Washington and Wall Street a-list guys, and found that while they were for the most part quite well-dressed, it was by no means "trad". Lots of Hermes ties, Gucci bit loafers, etc. All in all, these guys looked great, but I was surprised not to see any sack coats , flat front pants, or really any rep ties to speak of. Thought some may find this interesting...


I wouldn't think it would be trad as trad tends to lean more casual even in the most formal of settings. Also, I think I have the most trad bit loafers.  
Which look like fullstraps with a bit.


----------



## Duck

Sorry about the lack of picture

Blue patterned B2 shirt
Nantucket Reds
Needlepoint nautical belt
Alden 724
O'Connels Blazer
B2 square


----------



## wnh

Pretty boring today, but still getting the job done.

Lands' End navy polo, tucked in.
Polo chinos. I'm surprised how much lighter and cooler these are than my Bills, which I wore the two days prior.
Light purple w/ white stripe ribbon belt, unknown origin (thrift)
Bass Chapmons
no socks


----------



## TradTeacher

It's our last day of school before Spring Break and we're having Luau Day. Since I've declined to wear a Hawaiian shirt (as I don't own one), I decided to dress in a somewhat more casual but beachy manner. As such...

Lacoste polo--navy(in the spirit of our recent discussions)
Bills M2, Canvas Cloth--a light khaki, almost wheat color; I highly recommend these chinos to anyone
Dark brown belt
Quoddy Trail Canoe Mocs--finally got them the other day; well worth the wait
Sockless

TT


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys blazar
RL sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## wnh

Lands' End OCBD - green and white university stripe
Bills M2
generic brown belt
generic charcoal socks (are charcoal socks okay with khakis?)
Bass Chapmons
Central band #1


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> Zegna shirt
> Hermes pocket square
> Hermes bow tie


Mcarthur,

Is there any chance you would be able to provide a close up of a couple of your Hermes bowties? The look very nice, but I am hoving a bit or trouble making out the designs on my screen.

Looking good, btw!


----------



## Tom Rath

Alan-

The pocket square is from Jack Spade in NYC. Its green, with a flower motif, with an orange border. I wear it often, it goes with many tweeds. I will post a better picture of it when I get the chance.


----------



## TradTeacher

Sitting in my screened-in back porch reading the new Pete Maravich biography. Later, I'll be watching Tennessee v. Long Beach St. and wearing...

Lacoste polo--orange
Bills M2--khaki
Royden shotshell belt
Bean Boots

Go Vols!

TT


----------



## Patrick06790

*What I Was Wearing But Not Anymore*

Managed to get a little work done between sneezing and hacking fits, and the onset of what I devoutly hope is the last storm of the winter.

Note the debut of the familyman pocket square, in zesty NY Mets orange and blue. (Got the colors right, too!)

Irishy bow tie that kept drooping - I think after they get worn a few times the silk roughens up and holds better. Or maybe not.

Harris sack
LE olive cords
mystery thrift shoes
mystery thrift vest

redder than usual nose from repeated applications of hanky


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
RL sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## BobGuam

Mcarthur - do you think men will go back to wearing hats as a normal part of dressing? It is like an art that has disappeared. It is very rare you see it anymore. Bob


----------



## Connemara

In light of the holiday...

Harris Tweed sportcoat, tan/light brownbase with dark green, light green and light brown overcheck. Sleeves are a little off.
Express shirt, red/blue/green/orange multistripe
Banana Republic fitted tee, orange
J. Crew whipcords, green
Polo RL ribbon belt, green/blue/tan
H&M socks, green
Random cotton pocket square, white


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



abc123 said:


> Mcarthur,
> 
> Is there any chance you would be able to provide a close up of a couple of your Hermes bowties? The look very nice, but I am hoving a bit or trouble making out the designs on my screen.
> 
> Looking good, btw!


abc123,
Ducks and hippopotamus


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



BobGuam said:


> Mcarthur - do you think men will go back to wearing hats as a normal part of dressing? It is like an art that has disappeared. It is very rare you see it anymore. Bob


BobGuam,
The people at fedora lounge may not agree but the wearing of hats is not coming back. Based on my experience of walking in major cities or through airports, three finger brown could count on his fingers and still not used all of them.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt
Brown


----------



## AlanC

Mac, is that an Adventurebilt Indy fedora?


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> abc123,
> Ducks and hippopotamus


Mcarthur,

Nice collection of Hermes bow ties! Thanks for the close up.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



AlanC said:


> Mac, is that an Adventurebilt Indy fedora?


AlanC,
You are absolutely correct


----------



## Kingsfield

McGeorge Shetland, navy
BB OCDB, slim fit, white
Bills M2, button fly, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Sperry CVO, white


----------



## anglophile23

LE burgundy polo
olive cords
navy blazer
CT brown derbys

Perhaps not very trad for my first post here but I think it is at least trad-ish


----------



## mcarthur

*What ar you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy
Brown


----------



## Andy Roo

Just got back from a Balkan music concert.

BB '346' 3/2 sack navy blazer
BB Shetland wool crewneck sweater in butter
LLBean pima cotton OCBD in white
J. Press lobster bow tie
Bills M1s in khaki, plain and cuffed
Cabela's British military belt
J.Crew lawn green argyle socks
AE Shelton saddle shoes
Timex Easy Reader with Central navy/yellow strap


----------



## TradTeacher

Kingsfield said:


> Bills M2, button fly, khaki


Kingsfield, how do you like these in comparison to the standard zip-fly M2? I've been strongly considering ordering a pair of the button-flys for about a week now. I know that J. Crew also sells button fly chinos, which I've yet to try. I love button-fly pants and I would think that chinos with that feature would be very nice to have...

TT


----------



## Tom Rath

Back from the tropics to find 5 inches of frozen snow in my driveway...

RL 4 button belted Norfolk jacket. Multi colored donegal tweed
Brooks blue OCBD
J Press heavy boiled wool tie, dark brown
camel moleskin trousers
Brooks boots with heavy lug sole

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## tsweetland

Phil said:


> Back from the tropics to find 5 inches of frozen snow in my driveway...
> 
> RL 4 button belted Norfolk jacket. Multi colored donegal tweed
> Brooks blue OCBD
> J Press heavy boiled wool tie, dark brown
> camel moleskin trousers
> Brooks boots with heavy lug sole
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


what is a "heavy boiled" tie?


----------



## Tom Rath

heavy just refers to the heft of the tie. Boiled wool has a lofty kind of texture to it. I dont know the exact process other than I think the wool is actually submerged in hot water in manufacturing, before its made into a tie. Im sure others with more knowledge can give an exact description.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Robert Talbott pocket square


----------



## wnh

To work:

Lands' End pinpoint OCBD, white w/ lavender and blue (various shades) check pattern
Bills M2, flat front and cuffed (2")
generic reddish-brown belt
Weejuns
no socks -- more a result of an abundance of laundry than a style choice


Now:

Lands' End polo, 'coral' (bright) pink
Calvin Klein khaki shorts, ~10" inseam
still sockless, but shoeless too


----------



## Kingsfield

TradTeacher said:


> Kingsfield, how do you like these in comparison to the standard zip-fly M2? I've been strongly considering ordering a pair of the button-flys for about a week now. I know that J. Crew also sells button fly chinos, which I've yet to try. I love button-fly pants and I would think that chinos with that feature would be very nice to have...
> 
> TT


While some will balk at spending $125 for a slightly beat-up pair of weekend/boat pants, they are, without a doubt, the most comfortable chinos I have ever owned. 

Nothing beats kicking back at sunset in comfy Bills, Brooks and Sperry's. A warm breeze coming of the water. Tanqueray and tonic in hand. Chesapeake Bay crabs simmering away. Life is good.


----------



## Kingsfield

J. Press 3/2 sack blazer, navy
BB OCDB, slim fit, yellow
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986


----------



## AlanC

tsweetland said:


> what is a "heavy boiled" tie?


Boiled wool gives a tight, felt like density. It's used in loden coats and such, I believe. Very warm.


----------



## egadfly

Kingsfield said:


> While some will balk at spending $125 for a slightly beat-up pair of weekend/boat pants, they are, without a doubt, the most comfortable chinos I have ever owned.


I had a pair of pants like that once. It was several years ago, when I was young and foolish. They were, like the pants you described, the softest, most comfortable khakis I'd ever owned.

I thought our love would last forever, but it was not to be.

Within six months, every buttonhole had torn; I had them reinforced. Then the on-seam pockets tore at the tops and bottoms; back to the tailors they went. Long story short, Mr. Lauren's "weathering" process still had a few bugs in it: after the crotch seam blew out for the second time, I realized there was no point in further prolonging the inevitable and I had them put down.

Well, I emerged from the wreckage a sadder, but wiser man. I swore from that point forward that, no matter how attractive I found them, I'd stay away from chinos that were heavily-weathered, or button-fly'd, or both.

I've been true to that vow ever since. But ...

EGF


----------



## Tom Rath

Domenico Spano half Norfolk jacket. 19 ounce donegal tweed. This coat weighs a ton. The styling of this coat is different than the usual trad. His designs are based on the old Apparel Arts/Esquire drawings, and therefore have more of a drape, larger lapels, and slightly more built up shoulders. Regardless I love this coat, and is so durable I will probably be able to give it to my grandkid someday. Ive had it 5 years so far, and it still looks and feels new.

BB pink end on end button down shirt
RL navy blue tie with snakes
BB charcoal cashmere sweater
levi 501s
RL macallum shell cordovan ankle boots

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Spencer

White polo
British Khaki chinos
tan socks
tan buckle loafers
green Bush jacket


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> I had a pair of pants like that once. It was several years ago, when I was young and foolish. They were, like the pants you described, the softest, most comfortable khakis I'd ever owned.
> 
> I thought our love would last forever, but it was not to be.
> 
> Within six months, every buttonhole had torn; I had them reinforced. Then the on-seam pockets tore at the tops and bottoms; back to the tailors they went. Long story short, Mr. Lauren's "weathering" process still had a few bugs in it: after the crotch seam blew out for the second time, I realized there was no point in further prolonging the inevitable and I had them put down.
> 
> Well, I emerged from the wreckage a sadder, but wiser man. I swore from that point forward that, no matter how attractive I found them, I'd stay away from chinos that were heavily-weathered, or button-fly'd, or both.
> 
> I've been true to that vow ever since. But ...
> 
> EGF


That's a sad story, fly, but I too am listening to the call. I really don't know what I'll do. I'm tempted to order these https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod60291401&catId=cat160047 because of the price and because I really like J. Crew chinos. If I find I don't like them, I can return them and order the Bills. Either way, it's a nice problem to have...

TT


----------



## tsweetland

TradTeacher said:


> That's a sad story, fly, but I too am listening to the call. I really don't know what I'll do. I'm tempted to order these https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod60291401&catId=cat160047 because of the price and because I really like J. Crew chinos. If I find I don't like them, I can return them and order the Bills. Either way, it's a nice problem to have...
> 
> TT


All this talk of J. Crew chinos makes me want to state that my absolute favorite chinos ever have to be J. Crew essential chinos. I wear them more than any other brand, and their middle of the road pricing suits my budget.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt Indy
Brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Bills M1
Press Yellow Flap OCBD
Bert Pulitzer Argyle & Sutherland Repp tie
Anglo American 406 amber
Bostonian Crown Windsor loafers
2 button sack Navy Blazer - Eljos


----------



## Desk Jockey

New at this, but what have I to lose? Oh, right, what little of my anonymity left. 

Head to calf in Brooks-
Sack blazer (with two buttons on the cuff, of course)
White OCBD
Red University width No. 1
Flat front grey flannels

As for the ground-
OTC grey light grey/cream/red argyle socks
Bass half strap weejuns


----------



## tsweetland

Inspired by Phil's post the other day . . . . 

Polo OCBD, pink
Polo Tie w/mallard ducks, navy
J. Crew tweed sportcoat, light grey herringbone
J. Crew essential chinos
Generic grey wool socks
J. Crew penny loafers
Brooks duffel coat, navy
Barbour Field Watch on brown leather band


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brooks University heavy wool flannel navy sack blazer
White OC club collar shirt
RL burgundy medallion bow tie
VV yellow (butter rum, they call it) wide-wale flat-front cords (1 3/4" cuffs)
Regimental stripe socks
Alden 986s
Cheapest Timex on a burg/yellow/navy argyle strap


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

Day off on this positively wonderful day in our nation's capital (40s? What the hell, it was touching 70 yesterday).

Barbour beaufort in green
Bean grey lambswool cable sweater 
Brooks blue slim fit OCBD
Levi 501s
Quoddy brown canoe mocs


----------



## tsweetland

Mid 50's today, feeling spring-like:

Polo university stripe OCBD, in that pinkinsh-red stripe
Polo tie, light blue with pink foulard print
J. Press 3/2 sack navy blazer
Polo chinos
Sperry Top-Siders
Barbour Beaufort coat
Timex on Central watch #1 navy/white band

Also, a question - how do you guys take these great pics you post here on the forum? There must be another party taking the pics. I tried to take pics of myself yesterday and failed miserably.


----------



## Duck

tsweetland said:


> Mid 50's today, feeling spring-like:
> 
> Polo university stripe OCBD, in that pinkinsh-red stripe
> Polo tie, light blue with pink foulard print
> J. Press 3/2 sack navy blazer
> Polo chinos
> Sperry Top-Siders
> Barbour Beaufort coat
> Timex on Central watch #1 navy/white band
> 
> Also, a question - how do you guys take these great pics you post here on the forum? There must be another party taking the pics. I tried to take pics of myself yesterday and failed miserably.


Do you want to know the truth? I have an in and out plastic tray on my desk and I place three items on top of that to achieve the right height. The camera has a timer on it that only works half of the time.

The three items are bubble container on top of a box of business card on top "The Long Goodbye" by Patti Davis.

Nothing fancy.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


Mac,

Beautiful knot on your tie. Looking sharp as always.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo-buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' navy blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Haystack

https://img482.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00848dy5.jpg


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB pink OCBD
Bill's M2s in british khaki with a cuff to be seen from space
J Press Guard stripe ribbon belt
Sperry AO topsiders w/o socks


----------



## Untilted

Haystack said:


> https://img482.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00848dy5.jpg


very sharp.


----------



## Untilted

I use my camera's timer to take photos.

but the UBS cord is missing, so no photo until I find it.


----------



## anglophile23

Today- 70's
navy polo
jeans
chronograph watch worn all day

tonight -to see string quartet
blazer
flat front khakis
blue Gitman OCBD
Sperry topsiders-just got today
on the way there I realized that I had forgotten a pocket square,pity because I just bought three new ones from LE

now-2:16AM
Gitman OCBD-same one as above but with more buttons undone
khaki shorts
bare feet

It was only recently that I realized that I'm not alone in admiring the trad style. Now that I know, I'm starting to dress accordingly. Expect my posts here to become more tradly. For now I wear jeans most days, but that will change once I get more chinos


----------



## Tom Rath

Spring is in the air in CT:

Vintage BB tweed coat
BB stripe shirt with contrasting collar and cuffs. Tennis collar, unlined. 
Press chocolate brown grenadine tie
pinned collar, sterling silver pin from Paul Stuart
silk paisely motif pocket square - RL 
vintage OD army pants, flat front, 2 inch cuffs
Alden cigar shell Indy boots, thanks to Tom at Leathersoul.

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## tripreed

Phil said:


> Spring is in the air in CT:
> 
> Vintage BB tweed coat
> BB stripe shirt with contrasting collar and cuffs. Tennis collar, unlined.
> Press chocolate brown grenadine tie
> pinned collar, sterling silver pin from Paul Stuart
> silk paisely motif pocket square - RL
> vintage OD army pants, flat front, 2 inch cuffs
> Alden cigar shell Indy boots, thanks to Tom at Leathersoul.


Phil,

Are your contrasting cuffs barrel or French cuffs?


----------



## Tom Rath

barrel. The cuffs and collar on this shirt are replacements, Ive had this shirt for many years and the previous collar was riddled with pin holes, so I sent it back to BB for a new one, and got the cuffs done at the same time. One of the nice things about getting MTM shirts. 

As far as what I normally do with contrasting cuffs, Id say half are barrel and half are french. I wouldnt wear french cuffs with this particular outfit though, its too informal.


----------



## AlanC

Phil, for some reason I can't get your picture to load. It sounds nice. I'd think a chocolate brown grenadine would be quite useful.

Edit: Ah, there's the pic. Very nice, Phil. I like the pocket square. You do a good job adding visual interest with them.


----------



## Northeastern

Warm today, and I had to prove to some heathens that Nantucket Red is not in fact pink.

Murray's Nantucket Reds, Plain Front with Cuff
RL White Rope Belt
BB University Stripe OCBD, non-iron unfortunately
AE Woodstock loafers in burgundy
Gold and Navy striped tie
GH 2 button blazer (darted, but very little padding)

I'll post the pic a little later.


----------



## tripreed

Phil said:


> barrel. The cuffs and collar on this shirt are replacements, Ive had this shirt for many years and the previous collar was riddled with pin holes, so I sent it back to BB for a new one, and got the cuffs done at the same time. One of the nice things about getting MTM shirts.
> 
> As far as what I normally do with contrasting cuffs, Id say half are barrel and half are french. I wouldnt wear french cuffs with this particular outfit though, its too informal.


That's dedication to go for the real collar pin, but if you can get your collars replaced, I suppose it is a viable option. I'm beginning to like the idea of contrasting barrel cuffs; not quite as flashy as contrasting French cuffs in my book.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Today it is a white OCBD, red foulard tie, tan cuffed pants, and black loafers. However, I am wearing a double-breasted blazer, un-buttoned (_a la_ the Sloanie/retired cav. officer look), and it has garnered lots of compliments. Objectively, I am wearing nothing out of the ordinary, except for the blazer. So it must be true that these things have a totemic power over people.

(I was going to try to chat up a receptionist at one of our client's properties today, but I saw myself in the mirror and decided that would be foolish and best left for a day when I am wearing something else.)

DocD


----------



## anglophile23

light green LE polo
flat front chinos
sperry topsiders-no socks
chronograph watch
generic brown leather belt
tired look on my face


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Andy Roo

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LLB white must-iron OCBD
Bills M1 khaki chinos
Navy/white surcingle belt with flags
Topsiders without socks
Timex Easy Reader with navy/yellow band
Banana Slugs baseball cap


----------



## Tom Rath

Thanks for the nice words. Most of my collars that I pin get plenty of use before they become too pinhole ridden. Ive worn this particular shirt maybe once every 2 weeks for 2 or 3 years before I replaced the collar. I actually like the look of the collar with all the holes. To me its no different than wearing a shirt that has frayed cuffs or collar. 

And I concur about the chocolate brown grenadine, I wear it so much that its going to fall apart soon enough.


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> LLB white must-iron OCBD
> Bills M1 khaki chinos
> Navy/white surcingle belt with flags
> Topsiders without socks
> Timex Easy Reader with navy/yellow band
> Banana Slugs baseball cap


no tie! too hot?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Part timing at the Brethren today:

BB green cord sack
BB blue OCBD
Bill's M2 khaki button fly
LL Bean blucher mocs
Lands End navy w/ gold lions 3" repp
J Press ribbon belt in navy/green/tan


----------



## jml90

Macarthur HOW do you fold that square?


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> no tie! too hot?


Yep, I'm down in Los Angeles now for spring break, and it's rather warm here. However, tomorrow I'll be in San Diego visiting an old friend who has apparently told all his friends there that I'm an impeccable dresser, so I figure I ought to sport some reds and a bow so as not to disappoint them all.


----------



## egadfly

Now:

Old PRL polo, navy
Khaki shorts, 9" inseam
Black/cream ribbon belt
Old Nautica rubber-soled mocs
Eating a corned beef sandwich (St. Pat's leftovers)
Aimee Mann on the stereo

Later:

Bills M1
Mercer OCBD, probably pink
Weejuns, no socks
Navy/green ribbon belt
Dinner w/ friends: lamb, risotto, asparagus, crème caramel 
Ry Cooder & Manuel Galbán on the stereo

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## southernstunna

^9 inch inseam?

That's so long. I wear 6s and even those seem too long to me.


----------



## shuman

southernstunna said:


> ^9 inch inseam?
> 
> That's so long. I wear 6s and even those seem too long to me.


Actually, what I remember from HS and college, was that the longer the better with khaki shorts. HS there was some boxers peeking out of the shorts, but college in late 80's, early 90's was longer. Of course, my college days were more fashiony than I care to remember. This was the onset of grunge, and I can briefly remember experimenting with Birks and Girbaud jeans. Then I came to my senses.

Guess my HS was more Trad/preppy and university was more what we on the boards would almost call Southern Trad influences from the farm kids from surrounding areas.


----------



## 3button Max

*today*

vintage Izod hopsack blazer(w/gator or more properly crocodile) (2 button regretably)
BB ocbd
Andover shop stripe bow tie
stripe LL bean belt
old LL Bean manual watch solid navy band
old LL Bean chinos 80s (the old ones that look like Dickies!)
Bean camp mocs brown


----------



## Connemara

Somewhat of a Tradly take on dress tonight. I went out for a last meal with the family (heading back to school tomorrow).

HSM Gold Trumpeter gray herringbone suit, 2BSV
Robert Talbott white spread collar shirt, barrel cuffs
Land's End Charter Collection silk/wool tie, navy with red/gold/green stripes
Cole Haan red button braces
White cotton square
Alden 986's, burgundy (yes, I am wearing loafers with a suit.)


----------



## anglophile23

To the opera-Carmen
blue/white stripe Gitman OCBD
flat front khakis
blue/green repp tie
black captoe oxford from JM
tattersall pocket square
Hardwick blazer

Today,in the mail, I got the usa made Weejuns I won on ebay. Can't wait to wear them.


----------



## wnh

Connemara said:


> Somewhat of a Tradly take on dress tonight. I went out for a last meal with the family (heading back to school tomorrow).
> 
> HSM Gold Trumpeter gray herringbone suit, 2BSV
> Robert Talbott white spread collar shirt, barrel cuffs
> Land's End Charter Collection silk/wool tie, navy with red/gold/green stripes
> Cole Haan red button braces
> White cotton square
> Alden 986's, burgundy (yes, I am wearing loafers with a suit.)


Did you recently eBay that tie? I saw the exact thing on there a week or so ago.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt Indy
Brown


----------



## Connemara

wnh said:


> Did you recently eBay that tie? I saw the exact thing on there a week or so ago.


Yep! Received it in the mail early last week. For under $5, it was a nice deal.


----------



## R_Ingber

Rugby by RL--Candy Stripe OCBD (Red) 
St. Johns Bay--Chinos (Stone)
Dads--Argyle Socks 
Bass--Shoes
RL--Chino Golf Jacket


----------



## tsweetland

LE OCDB, white
J. Crew repp tie, navy w/thin red stripes
Brooks 3/2 camelhair sack
Grey flannels
J. Crew argyles, grey/navy/burgundy
J. Crew penny loafers
Barbour Beaufort jacket
Timex on Central # 1


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket aquare


----------



## tsweetland

*I've learned how to post (enormous) pics!*


----------



## Untilted

With a thinner tie and cuffs on your flannel trousers, this is exactly what I strive to look like.

Great pic, tsweetland.


----------



## old_style

Hey everyone, 25y/o med student here who's always enjoyed dressing in a "tradly" fashion. I've been a bit lost here in the midwest until I found this great website! I'm learning more about the details and rules of trad, and I'm in the process of revamping my wardrobe.

Today happens to be "day one" of spring break, and I'm taking it easy here in Chicago. Spent some time on the lakefront today (gorgeous and in the mid 70's). Lots of Lands End because I'm a student on a budget.

LE jade green OCBD
LE navy/red/white belt
LE vintage khakis (that's the camera case in my right pocket)
Socks: none!
Sperry topsiders


----------



## brownie

Old Style: All reflects that you can have a good look despite being on a limited budget.


----------



## egadfly

old_style said:


> Hey everyone, 25y/o med student here who's always enjoyed dressing in a "tradly" fashion. I've been a bit lost here in the midwest until I found this great website! I'm learning more about the details and rules of trad, and I'm in the process of revamping my wardrobe.


Nice outfit, OldStyle. I'd suggest cuffing your khakis, though -- it's more trad, _bien sûr_, but also your trou will will drape better.

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

tsweetland,
Thank you for posting picture. I would recommend a pocket square and cuffs on the trousers


----------



## old_style

Thanks for the feedback. I've been checking ebay for Bills. When the right pair comes along, they'll be mine and will be cuffed!


----------



## tsweetland

With a thinner tie and cuffs on your flannel trousers, this is exactly what I strive to look like.

Great pic, tsweetland.



mcarthur said:


> tsweetland,
> Thank you for posting picture. I would recommend a pocket square and cuffs on the trousers


Thanks for the kind words. I rarely cuff my pants, except for when I'm wearing a suit. My khakis are all uncuffed. The particular pants I'm wearing in that pic are "uncuffable" as they are the exact right length and can't be let out.


----------



## Desk Jockey

At "the office" today:

BB Brooksease navy sack
BB pink spread (I'm a mid, I can't bring myself to wear forward points or double breasteds when not in uniform)
School tie (maroon/navy/gold)
J&M burgundy cap toe bals


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## DownSouth

*Huge bowtie, dude*



mcarthur said:


> BB suit
> RL shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


The bowtie and pocket square look HUGE!!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Sick and in a hurry*

Story of my life:

thrifted Corbin sack
thrifted JAB royal oxford, point collar
thifted wool tie that I can't get a dimple in
STP square
LL Bean Teflon chinos, which come in handy on a day like today
thrifted J&M rubber-soled split-toes, perfect for later when I will be wading around a puddly field watching high school baseball players practice
Orvis watch and Central strap - watch from sale, strap full retail, by golly.
persistent nasal congestion; dull, continuous headache; dry eyes; lethargy - free


----------



## tsweetland

I promise I won't do this everyday, I'm just excited about my new found ability to post pictures . . . .


----------



## jml90

tsweetland said:


> I promise I won't do this everyday...


Why not?


----------



## Duck

I cannot find my camera. I apologize for the lack of posts in general, I have the spring bug.

B2 pattern shirt, regimental tie, khaki suit, grey socks
Thrifter brown wingtips that I love!

I promise I will post more in the coming days. I find myself staring out the window all day at the blooming trees and daffodils all day.


----------



## Untilted

tsweetland, is that a press or bb blazer?


----------



## tsweetland

Untilted said:


> tsweetland, is that a press or bb blazer?


oops, sorry, i forgot to list:

LE ocbd
J. Crew pima cotton sweater
J. Press blazer
J. Crew belt
J. Crew chinos
Sperry Top Siders
Barbour Field Watch


----------



## Desk Jockey

Going to be up in "the City" later today with friends who don't get the "chinos & blazer *is* casual" thing. C'est la vie.

BB 3/2 blazer
BB pink OCBD
Levi's 501s
J Press surcingle navy/red belt
AO Topsiders -or- Clarks sand desert boots... can't decide yet


----------



## Tom Rath

Another spring like day in CT. Headed down to NYC for a meeting...

Charcoal cavalry twill RL suit. 3 button coat, flat front pants
Pinpoint oxford BB button down shirt. This particular shirt has my favorite roll to the collar. 
BB university stripe tie - yellow/white/navy
white linen pocket square
Vintage sterling silver bee lapel pin, for good luck.

Alden color 8 shell tassel loafers

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Duck

Phil said:


> Another spring like day in CT. Headed down to NYC for a meeting...
> 
> Charcoal cavalry twill RL suit. 3 button coat, flat front pants
> Pinpoint oxford BB button down shirt. This particular shirt has my favorite roll to the collar.
> BB university stripe tie - yellow/white/navy
> white linen pocket square
> Vintage sterling silver bee lapel pin, for good luck.
> 
> Alden color 8 shell tassel loafers
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


I was wearing that tie yesterday. Great looking outfit and good luck.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

B2 Brooksease 3BS navy pin
Mercer Flap OCBD blue
Cable Car Clothiers emblematic burgundy tie w/ clipper ships
Anglo American 406 amber
Waltham 1950s watch w/ navy & gold grosgrain
Alden 981


----------



## zignatius

Phil said:


> This particular shirt has my favorite roll to the collar.
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


Love the tie! Thanks for posting. Hey, it's interesting that you describe the shirt as having a favorite roll (some shirts really got "it," some don't -- regardless of the maker). I've always preferred my roll to go the other way so that the button part lays flat. In other words, your preferred roll is an inverted version of what I like in a roll. Anyway, does this beg the question of how the trad brethren likes its collar roll? Have I been in the minority for the last 25 years?


----------



## Untilted

zignatius said:


> Love the tie! Thanks for posting. Hey, it's interesting that you describe the shirt as having a favorite roll (some shirts really got "it," some don't -- regardless of the maker). I've always preferred my roll to go the other way so that the button part lays flat. In other words, your preferred roll is an inverted version of what I like in a roll. Anyway, does this beg the question of how the trad brethren likes its collar roll? Have I been in the minority for the last 25 years?


I like the other way around too. The S roll.


----------



## anglophile23

green/blue/white OCBD-EB
cuffed,flat front chinos-LE
sperry topsiders
chronograph watch
brown belt

My goal today is to learn to tie the bow tie I just recieved from ebay. So far...let's just say it's an ongoing process.


----------



## southernstunna

^flat front are NOT acceptable in Memphis. I live one hour south and I would kill myself before I wore flat front pants.

I would understand if they were linen, because it's sometimes hard to find summer pants with pleats, but there's no excuse if you're just wearing regular pants.


----------



## Duck

southernstunna said:


> ^flat front are NOT acceptable in Memphis. I live one hour south and I would kill myself before I wore flat front pants.
> 
> I would understand if they were linen, because it's sometimes hard to find summer pants with pleats, but there's no excuse if you're just wearing regular pants.


I believe you are posting in the wrong place. I also find your posts to be terrible.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## southernstunna

Duck said:


> I believe you are posting in the wrong place. I also find your posts to be terrible.


How am I posting in the wrong place?


----------



## Laxplayer

southernstunna said:


> ^flat front are NOT acceptable in Memphis. I live one hour south and *I would kill myself before I wore flat front pants.*
> 
> I would understand if they were linen, because it's sometimes hard to find summer pants with pleats, but there's no excuse if you're just wearing regular pants.


That sounds like an exaggeration.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Laxplayer

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazar
> RL lambs wool sweater
> Bobby Jones turtleneck
> Hermes pocket square


You must still have cooler temps where you live, Mac. I couldn't bear to be in a sweater today. Looks great though.


----------



## JRR

southernstunna said:


> ^flat front are NOT acceptable in Memphis. I live one hour south and I would kill myself before I wore flat front pants.
> 
> I would understand if they were linen, because it's sometimes hard to find summer pants with pleats, but there's no excuse if you're just wearing regular pants.


Who would think Mississippi as being a place of intolerance?..

Cheers


----------



## Tradical

G & T time.


----------



## tripreed

southernstunna said:


> ^flat front are NOT acceptable in Memphis. I live one hour south and I would kill myself before I wore flat front pants.





Duck said:


> I also find your posts to be terrible.





Tradical said:


> It's tempting to call your bluff by sending you a pair.


The board sure is full of a lot of hostility today. I suggest everyone go have an early G&T before the mods have to shut down another thread.


----------



## Duck

tripreed said:


> The board sure is full of a lot of hostility today. I suggest everyone go have an early G&T before the mods have to shut down another thread.


Your right Trip. I think that today is an incredible G&T day.


----------



## Untilted

southernstunna said:


> ^flat front are NOT acceptable in Memphis. I live one hour south and I would kill myself before I wore flat front pants.


This forum celebrates the Ivy League style. You know what that is, right? It's the New England style. Dartless coats + flat front trousers with cuffs, shetland or Norwegian crewneck sweaters, no logos. That's why 95% of people on this forum wear flat front chinos. It's the style created by Andover Shop, early Brooks Brothers, and J.Press.

I'm sure a lot of kids in University of Mississippi look way more presentable than kids who attend Columbia University. However, the particular style we discuss here came from the people who attended Columbia 50-60 years ago.

A lot of the forumites would "kill" themselves before wearing pleated trousers.

No offense, but this is not a "Southern Style Forum".

Last but not the least, welcome to the forum, southernstunna.


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> This forum celebrates the Ivy League style. You know what that is, right? It's the New England style. Dartless coats + flat front trousers with cuffs, shetland or Norwegian crewneck sweaters, no logos. That's why 95% of people on this forum wear flat front chinos. It's the style created by Andover Shop, early Brooks Brothers, and J.Press.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of kids in University of Mississippi look way more presentable than kids who attend Columbia University. However, the particular style we discuss here came from the people who attended Columbia 50-60 years ago.
> 
> A lot of the forumites would "kill" themselves before wearing pleated trousers.
> 
> No offense, but this is not a "Southern Style Forum".
> 
> Last but not the least, welcome to the forum, southernstunna.


Not that their is anything wrong with "Southern Style". I am from the south and I think it looks pretty good, just doesn't work for me.

LE Cashmere sweater
Blue Lacoste polo
V2 chinos
Bass American made weejuns

Very casual day for me.


----------



## Untilted

I'm sporting:
a pair of glasses bought from Costco
b2 white must-iron ocbd
burgundy surcingle belt
olive chinos given by a friend, thus uncuffed
lime green/pink/bright yellow argyle socks
bass usa-made weejuns, with beefrolls


----------



## tripreed

Untilted said:


> No offense, but this is not a "Southern Style Forum".


Yeah, that would probably explain why this thread about Southern trad and pleats is 3 pages long and why there are 22 threads with the word "Southern" in the title....no interest in that kind of stuff around here.


----------



## AlanC

As someone who has worn plain front pants in Memphis and no worse the wear for it, I can report that the pleat police are sieve like in their enforcement. Now, mind you, I also wear pleats (and have in Memphis!), but I'd suspect in most places they're just glad you're actually wearing pants.

As for Southern style, we approach things from a Big Tent perspective here, and are ecumenical in our understanding of Trad. (which, btw, is about the only place I'm ecumenical! :biggrin2 

Southernstunna as you might have gathered from the reaction to your post above, you are quickly building up a fair amount of ill will. I would suggest that turning things down a notch or two would be in everyone's best interests.


----------



## tsweetland

LE OCBD
BB tie
J. Press Donegal Tweed 3/2 sack


----------



## egadfly

*Early spring evening, chez Gadfly*

Just got home:

Mercer OCBD, pink, sleeves rolled
Khaki shorts
B2 surcingle belt, navy
Quoddy boat shoes, no socks
Big-ass Seiko dive watch (sorry, guys)

Got a bottle of Victory Hop Devil in my hand and Omara Portuondo on the stereo.

Ahhhh ......


----------



## JordanW

Phil said:


> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


I have the same tie in a bow. I get compliments everytime I wear it. I have yet to be stopped and asked how I am attached to the regiment and subsequently defenestrated. (chuckle) I know, this is a university pattern, but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Tom Rath

This is one of my favorite ties, but for some reason I only seem to reach for it in the spring/summer.

Concerning the roll of the collar, you are correct, my preferred roll is the exact opposite of yours. I always love when I get this kind of roll, and only a few of my shirts cooperate.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford perfect blazer
Bullock & Jones shirt
Breuer tie
Marinella pocket square
Land's End chinos
Alden for Brooks Brothers full strap burgundy loafers


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC,
I like your blazar


----------



## anglophile23

AlanC said:


> As someone who has worn plain front pants in Memphis and no worse the wear for it, I can report that the pleat police are sieve like in their enforcement. Now, mind you, I also wear pleats (and have in Memphis!), but I'd suspect in most places they're just glad you're actually wearing pants.
> 
> As for Southern style, we approach things from a Big Tent perspective here, and are ecumenical in our understanding of Trad. (which, btw, is about the only place I'm ecumenical! :biggrin2
> 
> Southernstunna as you might have gathered from the reaction to your post above, you are quickly building up a fair amount of ill will. I would suggest that turning things down a notch or two would be in everyone's best interests.


If flat front trousers are unacceptible in Memphis, then I know a lot of people who are in trouble.


----------



## 3button Max

*today*

3/2 sack grey trop worsted Jos Bank "Valley" suit(long gone from Joe (now Jos. euro- rama Bank)

B2 white ocbd-must iron(and I probably should have)

small black check long tie

black wingtips-
I fear everything i am wearing -but for socks and underwear- is c. 1997-8

this is the beauty of trad- outfit would still be appropriate in another 10 years

max


----------



## Tom Rath

Custom cashmere/wool 3 button sack sportcoat, brown herringbone with a rust windowpane pattern
Brooks blue OCBD
Brooks lambswool vest, camel color
Vintage J Press tie, maroon with pheasants
RL yellow/red paisely pocket square
Vintage army pants
Alden cigar shell Indy boots

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Joe Tradly

Phil said:


> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


Phil, damn near perfect Trad, I should think.

JB


----------



## TradTeacher

Phil, yours are my favorite pics without question. Just terrific. I'm striving to make Trad items look that good...

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Phil,
You are looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
RL lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Tom Rath

Thanks for the compliments gentlemen. 

Mcarthur - I love your hats. Makes me want to give Graham from Optimo a call and order another hat today.


----------



## zignatius

Phil,
Excellent.


----------



## anglophile23

very casual today

blue EB polo
LE chinos-cuffed with a flat front
sperry topsiders

I know that I'm not the most imaginative dresser, but I'm still working on the staples. Or al least getting enough of them to wear throughout the week.


----------



## anglophile23

You are a master of Trad, Phil.


----------



## anglophile23

Untilted said:


> This forum celebrates the Ivy League style. You know what that is, right? It's the New England style. Dartless coats + flat front trousers with cuffs, shetland or Norwegian crewneck sweaters, no logos. That's why 95% of people on this forum wear flat front chinos. It's the style created by Andover Shop, early Brooks Brothers, and J.Press.
> 
> I'm sure a lot of kids in University of Mississippi look way more presentable than kids who attend Columbia University. However, the particular style we discuss here came from the people who attended Columbia 50-60 years ago.
> 
> A lot of the forumites would "kill" themselves before wearing pleated trousers.
> 
> No offense, but this is not a "Southern Style Forum".
> 
> Last but not the least, welcome to the forum, southernstunna.


Just out of curiosity, but how does the avaerage Ole Miss student dress?


----------



## Tom Rath

As promised, whale tie for a casual Friday...

Vintage Brooks tweed sportcoat. Its an ugly coat, I will be the first to admit. However, when you get lucky enough to score a perfectly fitting 40 year old Brooks tweed sack in a thrift shop, you buy it, no matter how ugly. It has grown on me though. Maybe its so ugly that its good looking, who knows. Or maybe its really just that ugly.

Brooks pinpoint oxford tab collar shirt.

Vintage J Press maroon whale tie. White whales spouting blue water

white linen pocket square. I wouldnt normally wear a white square with this coat, but there is just too much going on here to add more patterns.

Old army pants

Alden color 8 shell Indy boots, courtesy of Tom at Leathersoul

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## AlanC

You're keeping the bar high, Phil. I like the coat. I also wear a white cotton handkerchief (an old Brooks handrolled) with tweed fairly often. I find the cotton works better than the tweed for some reason, more texture contrast maybe. Anyway, I like a white square in the tv fold with tweed.


----------



## bd79cc

Phil said:


> As promised, whale tie for a casual Friday...
> 
> Vintage Brooks tweed sportcoat. Its an ugly coat, I will be the first to admit.


You've got it all wrong, Phil. That coat is _sublime _- cuts right to what we're really about here. It's a righteous find.


----------



## tsweetland

Phil, I think this weird Press sack that I have was inspired by your much older brooks sack . . . . could it be?


----------



## egadfly

*Trad Detail + Personal Style = Another Winner*



Phil said:


> As promised, whale tie for a casual Friday...
> 
> Vintage Brooks tweed sportcoat. Its an ugly coat, I will be the first to admit. However, when you get lucky enough to score a perfectly fitting 40 year old Brooks tweed sack in a thrift shop, you buy it, no matter how ugly. It has grown on me though. Maybe its so ugly that its good looking, who knows. Or maybe its really just that ugly.
> 
> Brooks pinpoint oxford tab collar shirt.
> 
> Vintage J Press maroon whale tie. White whales spouting blue water
> 
> white linen pocket square. I wouldnt normally wear a white square with this coat, but there is just too much going on here to add more patterns.
> 
> Old army pants
> 
> Alden color 8 shell Indy boots, courtesy of Tom at Leathersoul


Phil, nicely done. It's a little hard to make out all the colors in the tweed, but the overall effect of this outfit is quite pleasing. I particularly like the tab-collar in blue; for some reason, I always think of it as a white-shirt option only.

(I also second AlanC's praise of the white handkerchief, but of course I've been accused in these parts of being stodgy in that department.)

You've mentioned "old army pants" in several other posts -- are these vintage Army-issue khakis? Perhaps we could get a picture?

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Phil,
Perfect sports jacket for walking the streets of Greenwich. You are an excellent model of the New England country gentleman


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Gentleman,
Food for some thought, my wife advocates that pocket square should have color.


----------



## southernstunna

anglophile23 said:


> Just out of curiosity, but how does the avaerage Ole Miss student dress?


Because the weather is so warm right now you're not going to see alot of pants; I think I was the only person wearing pants at the bar last night.

The Ralph Lauren Andrew shorts are the most popular (6 inch inseam).

A Ralph Lauren, Brooks Brothers, Lacoste, or Vineyard Vines polo is then worn with some kind of loafer or topsider.

I'd say that Ole Miss students as a whole dress a million times better than any other college. It's rare to see egregious attempts at fashion like cargo shorts or abercrombie shirts.


----------



## Tom Rath

tsweetland, yes, our coats definetely have the same kind of overall look to them. Yours seems to be gray based, while mine is brown. That could just be the effect from the photo though. 

I should show this thread to my wife. The reaction I get from her when I put this jacket on is a combination of embarrasment and irritation that I find hilarious. 

Yes, I have 6 of those old army pants. I keep trying to take a picture, but I cant get the angle right. I dont have a camera, only the cam in my apple computer. This is very handy for the photos ive shown, but not nearly as much for a standing photo. I will keep trying though. I might be able to borrow a camera. They are the M-1950 model, worn in the Korean War. Cavalry twill, dark OD color. They are very high waisted (they make Bills khakis look like low riders), very baggy (make the M1s look like hot pants), and have 20 1/4" bottoms. These are not pants for the faint hearted. They are flat front, and I get 2 1/4 cuffs on them. They are made of 100% wool, and I have a combination of used and old new stock. Ive bought most of them at an army navy store in Seattle, since I go there on business and they have a great store there.


----------



## anglophile23

blue university striped OCBD with small stripes-EB
LE cuffed, flat front chinos
Sperry topsiders
brown belt

I've decided that since many places have a casual Fridays, that I will have dress Fridays. I may not dress better that usual, but I will make it a point to dress nicely(in a college classroom today, nicely is easy)


----------



## zignatius

once again, phil, i covet your jacket. it's my favorite yet. digital image aside, nothing ugly about it. the roll of the lapels, those relaxed shoulders, cast-iron tweed ... it's a beauty.


----------



## Untilted

southernstunna said:


> I think I was the only person wearing pants at the bar last night.


Without the right context, this sentence is hilarious.


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> Gentleman,
> Food for some thought, my wife advocates that pocket square should have color.


Mcarthur, I assume that you mean something other than white is what she advocates?

If so, I generally agree (exception to black tie, funerals, interviews, etc), but unfortunately us younger/less established folks may not be looked upon favorably with anything bolder than white linen.

Btw, you have a very impressive collection of pocket squares.


----------



## Faulkner

Phil said:


> [W]hen you get lucky enough to score a perfectly fitting 40 year old Brooks tweed sack in a thrift shop, you buy it.
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


Phil, I just wish I had access to your thrift store.

Faulkner


----------



## Desk Jockey

At the Brethren on Conn Ave today. There are worse places that this poor college student could work...

BB blazer
BB blue/white stripe OCBD
Bills's M2 in khaki
Beau Ties Blenheim bow (a Churchill-esque navy twill with white dots)
Bass US-made weejuns


----------



## Kingsfield

Looking at some horses this afternoon
============================
BB OCBD, yellow
Levi’s 501’s
LL Bean boots
Rolex Datejust
Barbour Bedale

Dinner tonight, will swap the Levi’s and boots for Bills and 986’s


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Adventurebilt
Brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' dark green sports jacket
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

Faulkner said:


> Phil, I just wish I had access to your thrift store.
> 
> Faulkner


ditto


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing our Burberry navy blazer, BB OCBD, BB Clarks Advantage chinos, BB repp stripe tie (blue stripes, sandwiched between gold stripes, on a burgunday background), and AE Grayson tassels in burgundy calf. Now it's off to Services with the family!


----------



## Kingsfield

Not waiting any longer…Breaking out the Reds
==================================
BB OCBD, white
McGeorge Shetland, navy 
Murray’s Nantucket reds
Sperry Topsider Striper CVO, Navy
Rolex Datejust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy
Lido brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Robert Talbott pocket square


----------



## wnh

Lands' End blue pinpoint OCBD
Lands' End pink woven tie with light blue pindots (picked up from the overstocks for about $3)
Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
Bills M2, generously cuffed
generic cordovan-colored belt
generic olive socks
Weejuns
Central Watch strap #1 on a Carriage (Timex company) watch


----------



## Patrick06790

*Baseball tonight*

I'm off to my buddy Bill's for the Mets opener. In St. Louis, which means that Laxplayer and a zillion other people will be in full gloat mode.

Which is fine, they deserve it.

Harris sack (thrift) - it's cold and rainy.
JAB flat front flannels - eBay
eBay suspenders (hidden, but they're paisley)
Costco ocbd
Mets Beau tie - they call it something else
Sebagos
and the coup de grace - the familyman pocket square. I'd give the other one to Billy, except he wouldn't know what to do with it.

Billy's the kind of guy who will be wearing a David Wright jersey one inning, a Jose Reyes the next, a batting practice mesh cap, then the new black "alternate" cap, etc. Clubs make a fortune off guys like him.

Once he finds a combination that coincides with success on the field he won't change it or wash it until they lose.


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, can you tell me more about the Costco ocbd? How is the quality? Collar-roll?


----------



## AldenPyle

*Spring Break*

Southwick 3/2 Sack Navy Blazer
JAB (post Jose) Gold/Red Stripe Tie
LE Hyde Park Pink Trim Fit OCBD
M1 Olive Oxford Canvas Bills
D-Ring Khaki & Orange Stretch Belt from Baleno (an imitation of Giordano, the HK imitation of the GAP [thats right an imitation, imitation Gap, boggles the mind). 
Peach Silk P^2 from Yue Hwa Dept. Store
Orange Uniqlo Crew Socks
Brown Calfskin Lands End Made in China Tassel Loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> Patrick, can you tell me more about the Costco ocbd? How is the quality? Collar-roll?


They're about $15 and as far as I'm concerned one of the best deals around. It's a pinpoint. Collar's pretty much the same as Brooks as far as I can see. Locker loop in back, which I just noticed tonight after taking it off. No Teflon.

Just a good basic shirt.

The biggest problem with these is finding my size in the stacks and stacks of them. Plus my nearest Costco is in Waterbury, Conn., which is a little like Baghdad on a lively night.


----------



## gnatty8

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm off to my buddy Bill's for the Mets opener. In St. Louis, which means that Laxplayer and a zillion other people will be in full gloat mode.
> 
> Which is fine, they deserve it.
> 
> Harris sack (thrift) - it's cold and rainy.
> JAB flat front flannels - eBay
> eBay suspenders (hidden, but they're paisley)
> Costco ocbd
> Mets Beau tie - they call it something else
> Sebagos
> and the coup de grace - the familyman pocket square. I'd give the other one to Billy, except he wouldn't know what to do with it.
> 
> Billy's the kind of guy who will be wearing a David Wright jersey one inning, a Jose Reyes the next, a batting practice mesh cap, then the new black "alternate" cap, etc. Clubs make a fortune off guys like him.
> 
> Once he finds a combination that coincides with success on the field he won't change it or wash it until they lose.


Another amazingly well-done outfit! You are consistently one of the best dressed gentlemen here on AAAC and manage to do it so inexpensively! All I can say is amazing.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick,

Though appropriate bow tie width is a subjective thing, I think yours look fantastic in that picture; like you've been tying them your whole life.


----------



## Patrick06790

tripreed said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Though appropriate bow tie width is a subjective thing, I think yours look fantastic in that picture; like you've been tying them your whole life.


Thanks guys. I've learned one thing about bow tie tying - the size markings on ties so equipped are utterly useless.

With the tie in that pic I noogied it down to the point where I thought, "This is absurd - there's barely enough to go around my neck, let alone tie a bow."

But there is.

I'm shooting for the end of the bow being maybe just a little wider than the collar points. I tried it smaller and it looked like an afterthought; I tried it larger and was immediately afflicted by an irresistible impulse to ask total strangers to try my gourmet popping corn.

The knot itself is still problematic. Sometimes it's fairly smooth looking; other times it's all twisted up and unpleasing. More practice, I guess.

The biggest problem is the vast expanse of shirt now exposed to the world. The odd or sweater vest can only take me so far.

I wouldn't be so self-conscious if the vast e. of shirt wasn't covering a vast e. of me. It was a particularly lethargic winter, and it shows.


----------



## R_Ingber

Passover Seder tonight 

Chino-British Khaki (JCPenny)
OCBD-Blue Stripe (Rugby by RL)
NEW Weejuns-I bought my first pair yesterday 
Argyles from my dads closet (its cool here in NY) 

I may add a tie, but I doubt it. I will probably be the best dressed at the Seder table.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks guys. I've learned one thing about bow tie tying - the size markings on ties so equipped are utterly useless.


Yeah, I completely agree. I don't think I would ever buy a "sized" bow tie for that reason.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy
Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys blazar
St Raphael lambs wool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Robert Talcott pocket square


----------



## Connemara

Today's ensemble is so embarrasingly un-Trad that I will spare everyone the grief of a photograph.

To illustrate the horror somewhat:

Express light blue jeans with rips from the factory(!)
Medium blue sweatshirt
Banana Republic red tee 
Navy cotton socks
Sperry boat shoes.

I beg for forgiveness.


----------



## tsweetland

Interview today:

Brooks 3/2 sack suit (ebay)
Pierre Cardin plain white dress shirt (I find OCBD's a little too casual for interviewing)
J. Crew tie
Bostonian shoes


----------



## AlanC

^ Looking good--good luck!

(I'll forgive you the lack of a pocket square for the sake of the interview.)


----------



## Kingsfield

Viyella BD, Black Watch plaid
Bills M2, British khaki
Alden 986's
Rolex Detejust
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Untilted

tsweetland said:


> Interview today:
> 
> Brooks 3/2 sack suit (ebay)
> Pierre Cardin plain white dress shirt (I find OCBD's a little too casual for interviewing)
> J. Crew tie
> Bostonian shoes


Very natural shoulders.  The tie is a bit loud for an interview IMO.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Yard work, classes and the first sock-free day of the season today:

J Crew navy polo
Lands End 9" shorts in khaki
BB ribbon belt (navy/pink/lime green)
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## Tom Rath

ts- love the suit, well done. 

Patrick - great tie, go Metropolitans!


----------



## AldenPyle

tsweetland: Awesome suit

Here is my trad-inspired intellectual look
Gold LE Hyde Park OCBD
BB 3/2 Sack Wool/Linen Blend
Blue & White Criss Crossing on Red Marks & Spencer Necktie
White Cotton P^2 from China Arts & Crafts
Bills M1P in Black ( a dangerous perversion of trad representing the equally dangerous, perverse ideas developed in my egghead).
AE Holbrook Plain Toe Blucher in Chromoexcel
Brown Uniqlo Socks.


----------



## anglophile23

LE green polo
chinos-flat front but not cuffed
Sperry topsiders

I was going to wear jeans today but something made me want to put on the chinos. I sense this forums influence. I may never be the same again.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick,
Your bow ties look outstanding. You look like you have been wearing bow ties all your life


----------



## tsweetland

Untilted said:


> Very natural shoulders.  The tie is a bit loud for an interview IMO.


It looks a lot "louder" in the pics, it's actually just kelly green.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Late drinks at my uptown Club tonight for my MOLLUS mtg.

==================

Eljos 2 button SACK blazer, navy 
Brook Brothers OCBD, white
Bills Khakis M1, khaki 
Bass dirty bucs
Waltham 1950s watch w/ navy+gold grosgrain
MOLLUS repp tie by Ben Silver
Anglo American 406 in Amber


----------



## Patrick06790

*What's the most Trad aluminum foil?*

I am having a lousy day.

Brooks sack, eBay
LE shirt, overstocks
Brooks tie, hand me down
AE Fifth Aves., eBay
Reynolds Wrap foil helmet, Stop and Shop/hand crafted
Ray Bans, eBay


----------



## upr_crust

*Sorry to hear of your bad day - it, unfortunately . . .*

. . .follows the Upr_crust Law of Tuesday, which states that, all conditions being equal, Tuesdays will suck.

One does ponder, however, if the aluminum foil helmet is the temporary cure for a bad hair day, or something to ward off the gamma rays from the aliens (or, conversely, an assertion of your true alien identity, perhaps? Can one be ET and Trad simultaneously?).



Patrick06790 said:


> I am having a lousy day.
> 
> Brooks sack, eBay
> LE shirt, overstocks
> Brooks tie, hand me down
> AE Fifth Aves., eBay
> Reynolds Wrap foil helmet, Stop and Shop/hand crafted
> Ray Bans, eBay


----------



## Patrick06790

upr_crust said:


> . . .follows the Upr_crust Law of Tuesday, which states that, all conditions being equal, Tuesdays will suck.
> 
> One does ponder, however, if the aluminum foil helmet is the temporary cure for a bad hair day, or something to ward off the gamma rays from the aliens (or, conversely, an assertion of your true alien identity, perhaps? Can one be ET and Trad simultaneously?).


Oh, *that's* why Tuesday suck.

It's your law, can't you repeal it?

I am having a bad hair day, but it's a coincidence. I think.

The aliens are especially chatty today, that's the big problem. And I have to interview them. Why people can't answer questions with quick, pre-packaged sentences I don't know. Blah blah blah blah blah. And blabbitty blah blah blah.


----------



## R_Ingber

Passover Part 2

Chino-Stone
OCBD-Navy (J.Crew)
Sweater vest-Green (Gap) 
Weejuns


----------



## Kingsfield

Patrick06790 said:


> I am having a lousy day.


It's pretty easy to see why. You need more foil. 
https://blacktable.com/elder040114.htm


----------



## tripreed

upr_crust said:


> . . .follows the Upr_crust Law of Tuesday, which states that, all conditions being equal, Tuesdays will suck.


That's obviously because you haven't started celebrating Bow Tie Tuesdays.


----------



## tsweetland

Polo OCBD
J. Crew tie
Brooks camelhair 3/2 sack
Barbour beaufort jacket
Barbour field watch
J. Crew cords, brown (not pictured)
Sperry topsiders (not pictured)


----------



## Kingsfield

J Press tweed sport coat
Orvis BD, natural tattersall 
O'Connell's chinos, olive
Alden 925, Norwegian front bluchers, dark brown calf 
Rolex Datejust
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## anglophile23

tattersall shirt-CT
levi's jeans-thought they went more with the shirt than chinos
Serry topsiders
chronograph watch


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD in Pink
Izod Lime Green Tie (purchased at the Filene's closing sale last year for a whopping $3.00)
LLB Chinos
J.Crew Penny Loafers
RL Leather Belt
RL White Linen Pocket square
BB 2 button blazer

I took this photo during a group meeting at school in a very hot room. Fashion had to suffer for my survival. Inexcusable I know, but I beg forgiveness.


----------



## AldenPyle

Northeastern said:


> BB Original Polo Collar OCBD in Pink
> Izod Lime Green Tie (purchased at the Filene's closing sale last year for a whopping $3.00)
> LLB Chinos
> J.Crew Penny Loafers
> RL Leather Belt
> RL White Linen Pocket square
> BB 2 button blazer
> 
> I took this photo during a group meeting at school in a very hot room. Fashion had to suffer for my survival. Inexcusable I know, but I beg forgiveness.


I wish my collar would do that.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Northeastern- It might very well be that you're just sitting down and that what's causing the collar to bow out like that, but I'd suggest a half size up. But what do I know, I just sell people the stuff...

BB navy sack suit (the very Brooksease so maligned by the Squire so long ago)
BB white spread slim fit shirt
J&M cap toe bals in burgundy
LE skinny repp in 

Picked up my new Fitzgerald today. Beauty of a suit- and a veritable steal for this poor college student at 40% list.


----------



## Tom Rath

Love that collar roll Northeastern.

RL black/white tweed herringbone sportcoat
BB lavender OCBD
Black cashmere tie, square end
BB pearl gray cashmere sweater
white linen pocketsquare
Old levis 501s
Alden color 8 shell tassel loafers

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## anglophile23

Northeastern said:


> BB Original Polo Collar OCBD in Pink
> Izod Lime Green Tie (purchased at the Filene's closing sale last year for a whopping $3.00)
> LLB Chinos
> J.Crew Penny Loafers
> RL Leather Belt
> RL White Linen Pocket square
> BB 2 button blazer
> 
> I took this photo during a group meeting at school in a very hot room. Fashion had to suffer for my survival. Inexcusable I know, but I beg forgiveness.


Nice spring tie


----------



## upr_crust

*Newton did not cause laws of physics to come into being . . .*

. . . he just identified them (and got the privilege of naming them after himself) - it's the same with upr_crust and Tuesdays - I just identified the problem, I can't control the problem.

Now, as for prolix interviewees, the problem there is that you practice a profession that entails LISTENING, and since people who listen are as rare as shell cordovan shoes at 50% off, you are the unfortunate recipient of all that verbal excess. My condolences.

Let us hope that Wednesday is better for both of us.



Patrick06790 said:


> Oh, *that's* why Tuesday suck.
> 
> It's your law, can't you repeal it?
> 
> I am having a bad hair day, but it's a coincidence. I think.
> 
> The aliens are especially chatty today, that's the big problem. And I have to interview them. Why people can't answer questions with quick, pre-packaged sentences I don't know. Blah blah blah blah blah. And blabbitty blah blah blah.


----------



## Kingsfield

Chilly with light snow here this morning
=============================
Viyella BD, District Check
LE widewale cords, dark olive
Rolex Datejust
Alden chukka boot, dark brown kudu
Barbour Bedale


----------



## R_Ingber

Rainy day in NYC, going out to the Outlets with some friends. 

Jeans-Gap 
Polo-Rugby by RL 
Chino Jacket-RL 
Brown Boots-Bass


----------



## Northeastern

Spending all day in the library today down in the stacks, so it's casual day

RL Pink University Stripe OCBD
BB Olive Chinos, Flat Front with Cuff
J. Crew leather belt
LLB Camp Mocs
J. Crew Argyle socks, pink and green (outlet purchase some years back)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo necktie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Press light brown herringbone tweed w/yellow windowpane
BB yellow OC Club collar (w/collar pin)
3" 3-fold repp w/handkerchief edges
501s
Alden shells: Cigar plain-toe bluchers
No sox.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Classes as the plan of the day-

BB blue OCBD
BB pink shetland
Bill's M2s in british khaki
LL Bean blucher mocs


----------



## Connemara

Patrick06790 said:


> I am having a lousy day.
> 
> Brooks sack, eBay
> LE shirt, overstocks
> Brooks tie, hand me down
> AE Fifth Aves., eBay
> Reynolds Wrap foil helmet, Stop and Shop/hand crafted
> Ray Bans, eBay


Are the Lizard People visiting today?


----------



## Untilted

Pulled an allnighter last night, had 3 midterms today:

I was wearing M2s, vineyard vines flip flops (time-constraint), a white v-neck undershirt, and baracuta. It's probably the least trad outfit I've assembled. But that what happens when the test starts in 4 minutes, and you are still in your dorm room.

After the first two midterms, i took a shower, and now I have a white bb ocbd on with a burgundy surcingle belt, blue/green/black argyle socks, and weejuns.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> Pulled an allnighter last night, had 3 midterms today:
> 
> I was wearing M2s, vineyard vines flip flops (time-constraint), a white v-neck undershirt, and baracuta. It's probably the least trad outfit I've assembled. But that what happens when the test starts in 4 minutes, and you are still in your dorm room.
> 
> After the first two midterms, i took a shower, and now I have a white bb ocbd on with a burgundy surcingle belt, blue/green/black argyle socks, and weejuns.


Midterms?!! I'm already working on finals and final projects:aportnoy:

Wearing:
RL Rugby ocbd, white with blue stripes
jeans (diesel)
AE wilberts, in a tan color
Press surcingle belt (navy/tan)
Navy/light blue stripes socks


----------



## Andy Roo

Jeez, man, that's tough. At the end of fall quarter last year I had three finals in one day, including organic chemistry and animal physiology. It certainly was satisfying to get it all over with, but I hope it never happens again.

I hope you did well.


But anyway, I'm wearing the following this lovely day:

3/2 sack black/white herringbone tweed jacket
LLBean white OCBD
Bills M1 khakis in which I slept last night
Cabelas British military belt
J. Crew orange/black/gray/white argyle socks
Sperry Bal Harbor boat shoes
Timex Easy Reader on a navy/yellow Central grosgrain

I look ridiculously collegiate, especially with my hangover.


----------



## Untilted

I did alright, I guess.

It's still cold enough to wear tweeds in Santa Cruz?? Damn.

Here down in Cville, almost everyone wears short sleeve shirts, except me.

My fraternitiy brother just made a comment that I look like an old man again. I wonder what he'll say if he sees you.


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> I did alright, I guess.
> 
> It's still cold enough to wear tweeds in Santa Cruz?? Damn.
> 
> Here down in Cville, almost everyone wears short sleeve shirts, except me.
> 
> My fraternitiy brother just made a comment that I look like an old man again. I wonder what he'll say if he sees you.


Borderline. Upper sixties, cloudy. It's the cloudiness, really, that leads me to think tweed.

Yesterday, however, it was in the low seventies and sunny, so I wore my new Southwick blazer, which is very lightweight. I find it very difficult to go out without a jacket, I've been wearing one for so long. I need those extra pockets, as I hate keeping things in my pants pockets. And I just feel more secure when I'm wearing one, even though no one else ever is.

Show your fraternity brother my picture and tell him that if ever he encounters me and considers making some snide comment about my style, he'd better be _real_ hungry. I can dish out a mean knuckle sandwich. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Mel

*lighten up*

Dear Andy,
I hope you are having more fun at UCSC than just studying and thinking about what to wear. There is more to life than grades and trad fantasies.


----------



## Untilted

Mel said:


> Dear Andy,
> I hope you are having more fun at UCSC than just studying and thinking about what to wear. There is more to life than grades and trad fantasies.


I'm pretty sure he's having lot of fun. He woke up with a hung-over today, at least.


----------



## anglophile23

Three in one day, That sucks.

I'm working on finals, both exams and papers. Fun, fun,fun.

Blue pole-EB
LE chinos-flat front,cuffed
topsiders-sperry
brown leater belt


----------



## Patrick06790

A McWingtip Tradly day

BB 3 pc. sack courtesy of Mr. Tradly
Paisley from Beau Ties 
BB point collar (non iron outlet job)
BB outlet socks
Black Park Aves. making a rare appearance
Hober square
And a note of whimsy from Central Watch

I'm going this afternoon to chat with my former employers about returning to the fold. I took what now amounts to a 50 percent pay cut to go to the newspaper (no raise at paper in 2 1/2 years and what the normal increase would have been had I stayed at the rehab).

And guess what? I can't swing it anymore.

Some of the excuses offered by my current employers are so insane they deserve their own thread, in the Interchange, after I've left.

The popular "Holdfast" pose:


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> A McWingtip Tradly day...


Looking great, as usual Patrick.

And, I'm honored to be included in this new pseudonym. LOL


----------



## Patrick06790

WingtipTom said:


> Looking great, as usual Patrick.
> 
> And, I'm honored to be included in this new pseudonym. LOL


I skipped today's fedora 'cause it's so cheap; next to Mac's Optimos my hats look pretty rotten. And I can't get a shoe to shine like you can, Tom.

But I can try.


----------



## Untilted

BB Navy sack blazer
BB blue university stripe ocbd
argyle and sutherland repp tie
Tan linen trousers from Eljo's, flat front and cuffed
Black belt
Black/grey argyle socks
AE Prescott saddle shoes, Burgundy/Black

I look DARN trad today.

But I haven't taken a shower, yet!


----------



## Untilted

Please delete this post.


----------



## Andy Roo

Mel said:


> Dear Andy,
> I hope you are having more fun at UCSC than just studying and thinking about what to wear. There is more to life than grades and trad fantasies.


Don't worry, Mel. I'm not nearly as unidimensional as my posts here would indicate. I hang around this forum for the wonderful irony of the place - it's my kind of humor. My whole life is a weird, dry satire.

"There is more to life than _____." I feel like I could have originated that statement.

But at any rate,

Wrinkled, white RL OCBD
Gray Orvis Shetland crewneck sweater
Olive/blue houndstooth 3/2 sack tweed jacket
Bills M1 khakis
Cabelas British military belt
Pink J. Crew argyles
DexterUSA saddle shoes
and the Timex Easy Reader on the blue/yellow grosgrain


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick,
Your intervie attire looks very well. Wishing you the best of luck on your interview. Thank you for your nice compliment. Also, I appreciate my inclusion in your new pseudonym


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, white
McGeorge Shetland, charcoal 
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 965, Norwegian Front All-Weather Walkers, brown calf
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Northeastern

Meeting today, felt like a suit day

BB "Original Polo Collar" OCBD in White
My J. Press charcoal 3/2 Sack
TH Red/Blue stripe tie
Cole Haan calfskin wingtips in black
J. Crew black belt
RL White Linen Pocket Square


----------



## Patrick06790

That's a good no-nonsense look, Northeastern, although I'd like to see the shoulders on the jacket, or indeed the whole thing, should you feel inspired some time.


----------



## Northeastern

Ask and I shall attempt to oblige. Sorry for the quality, but the iSight camera on your average Macbook does not lend itself to high quality images.

















These are about as good as I can get right now. Maybe later I can get a better camera.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Feeling bad because I haven't posted a photo in a while. I am wearing my fairly standard outfit. Brooks sack, Polo Rep tie, BB button-down, Bills M2 olive (1.75 cuff, not pictured).


----------



## TradTeacher

HistoryDoc, I really like that outfit. Very earthy color choices with a bold tie. Well done...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Doctor Damage

1. Today, avoiding work, I am wearing my school uniform store OCBD (75% cotton), school uniform chinos (60% cotton), and yellow surcingle belt from O'Connells. The pants fit me as well, or better, than anything else I have. The low cotton content is better than wrinkle-resistant treated all cotton, in my (heretical) view.

2. Hemmed up two pairs of pants today: pair of breton reds from O'Connells and a pair of M1s. The latter were a bugger to put cuffs on, due to the tapered legs and heavy cloth.

3. Managed to sew a pair of house slippers, or rather a prototype for a pair. Just cheapo canvas right now, until I get the pattern correct. For a first attempt, and, with no aids other than a tiny photo from the internet and a rough pattern of a medieval shoe with pointed toes, I was able to assemble something that looks like a slipper and can be refined and improved easily. So a new hobby beckons...

DocD


----------



## Topsider

Light blue OCBD, Nantucket Reds, Topsiders, navy Leatherman belt w/sailboats. No socks, as usual. Move along...nothing to see here.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Windy and coldish today in the District

Morning run (first in a month, getting all kinds of lazy):
Grey tee shirt
Navy sweatshirt
School's mesh shorts
New Balance go-fasters

Thinking about it, can one have a tradly bout of exercise?

Work, where I gave a hearty "Good afternoon" to an also trenchcoat-clad George Will:
Burberry double-breasted trench 
BB sack blazer
BB white OCBD
BB University Guards tie
Press grey flannels
Generic grey/cream/red argyles
Bass Weejuns


----------



## AldenPyle

*Good (Casual) Friday*

American Eagles Rugby
LE Willis & Geiger Khakis
LE Crew Socks
Giordano Belt
AE Wilbert in Caramel


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> American Eagles Rugby
> LE Willis & Geiger Khakis
> LE Crew Socks
> Giordano Belt
> AE Wilbert in Caramel


First time I see people wear American Eagles with Allen Edmonds at the same time.

AE meets AE!


----------



## anglophile23

Blue/white university striped OCBD-EB
LE plan front, cuffed chinos
LE Navy Cotton v-neck sweater
topsiders
brown belt

At one point I also had on a bow tie and a blazer.


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> First time I see people wear American Eagles with Allen Edmonds at the same time.
> 
> AE meets AE!


I don't think he meant American Eagle the brand, I believe that is the logo for the American Eagles national rugby team.


----------



## AldenPyle

Duck said:


> I don't think he meant American Eagle the brand, I believe that is the logo for the American Eagles national rugby team.


Thats right! Columbia Knit is the brand. I am not familiar with the American Eagle brand clothing. Are they any good?


----------



## Duck

AldenPyle said:


> Thats right! Columbia Knit is the brand. I am not familiar with the American Eagle brand clothing. Are they any good?


If you enjoy preripped jeans and tacky clothing, they are your brand. Based on your posts, I would say no.


----------



## Untilted

BB blue ocbd
M2
a burgundy/gold 2.75 inch wide repp tie under bb butteryellow shetland crewneck sweater ==>extra trad points!
weejuns+argyle socks


----------



## HistoryDoc

Orvis tweed, BB cable sweater, Bills weathered canvas M2 in olive, and a RL (!) spread collar (!) shirt for Patrick.


----------



## Patrick06790

HistoryDoc said:


> ... and a RL (!) spread collar (!) shirt for Patrick.


Which you've cleverly concealed beneath the sweater.


----------



## HistoryDoc

I must hide my shame--couldn't bring myself to wear a tie and draw attention to it. There are limits to my show of solidarity.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## HistoryDoc

Outstanding as always Mcarthur.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Untilted

Do you wear pants, Mcarthur?


----------



## anglophile23

White Enro OCBD
LE chinos-flat front, cuffed
LE navy v-neck sweater
the ubiquitous Sperry Topsiders
brown belt


----------



## Northeastern

RL OCBD, white with maroon and blue check
RL "Cash like" cotton sweater in "Cafe Au Lait" or Off White as I call it
BB 3/2 Camel Hair grey and charcoal sportcoat
LLB Navy Chinos, flat front with cuff
AE Garner Monkstraps, black
CH Belt, black
White Linen Pocket square









collar looks funny because I'm holding my laptop while I take the picture. Rest assured I didn't look so befuddled all day long.


----------



## Untilted

Good job again, Northeaster.

We've got quite a few sharp dressers here.


----------



## Northeastern

Untilted said:


> Good job again, Northeaster.
> 
> We've got quite a few sharp dressers here.


Thanks. You're right about having a fine collection of sharp dressers here. AAAC makes it easy to find new looks for your existing pieces. I find myself drawing inspiration from quite a few of you nice folks out there. Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Kingsfield

Viyella BD, Dress Gordon
Bills M2, khaki 
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Untilted

Northeastern said:


> Thanks. You're right about having a fine collection of sharp dressers here. AAAC makes it easy to find new looks for your existing pieces. I find myself drawing inspiration from quite a few of you nice folks out there. Keep up the good work everyone!


Although I think plain stitched sweaters are more tradly than sweaters with cable knits, and I think wool sweaters look much better than cotton sweaters. Cotton sweaters have a very refined look, however.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untitled and I seem to have had the same thoughts when scouring the wardrobe

BB blue OCBD
BB yellow shetland
Bill's M2 button-fly in khaki
J Crew argyles in yellow/lt blue/navy/green
Bass beef rolls


----------



## R_Ingber

Had dinner tonight at home with my parents, my brother and his new girlfriend. 

Weejuns
Blue OCBD 
Green V-Neck Sweater Vest 
Jeans


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> Untitled and I seem to have had the same thoughts when scouring the wardrobe
> 
> BB blue OCBD
> BB yellow shetland
> Bill's M2 button-fly in khaki
> J Crew argyles in yellow/lt blue/navy/green
> Bass beef rolls


Freaky! My weejuns have beef rolls too.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Freaky! My weejuns have beef rolls too.


Hmm... but do yours also have a desperate need to go to a cobbler, too?

But first, well, I'm sorry about the weather to anyone else in the Washington area, earlier in the week I wished for the tourists to be gone from the Metro (please, for the love of God, when you visit it's walk left stand right) and I didn't figure on snow and winter to make an encore. Eh, more time for tweeds, I suppose.

Running around town today, getting drug to a modern art gallery later... happy days are here again!

60's vintage BB donegal tweed sack with a red windowpane
BB red & white stripe OCBD
BB light blue shetland
Bill's M2 flannel lined khakis
J Crew khaki/red/grey/blue argyles
LL Bean ranger mocs


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## HistoryDoc

BB sweater, RL shirt, Bills M1 cuffed 1.75, jacket to be determined on the way out the door. I'd just pulled the sweater on before I took the picture. It fits me, I promise.
Out with the cable knit:


----------



## anglophile23

green LE polo
LE chinos -cuffed,flat front
Sperry Topsider with socks because although I said I'd never wear them with hose,its cold here.Spring my eye.


----------



## Kingsfield

Viyella BD, Hunting MacIntosh
Bills M2 button-fly, khaki 
Rolex Datejust
Draper slippers
Surreptitious smirk that makes Bill Buckley look like an amateur


----------



## R_Ingber

Before returning to school tomorrow afternoon, my parents, my brother, and I are going out to a neighborhood italian restraunt. 

Jeans
J. Crew Polo 
Gap Sweater 
Bass Shoes


----------



## Kingsfield

Happy Easter
==================
J Press 3/2 blazer, navy
BB OCBD, pink
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Duck

Traditional Camel Hair Blazer
RL purple OCBD
LLB grey flannels
BB argyle socks OTC
Cole Haan tasseled loafers

Smile on my face listening to Grande Valse Brilliante by Chopin


----------



## Kingsfield

McGeorge Shetland, mid-grey 
BB OCBD, white
O’Connell’s chinos, olive 
Rolex Datejust
Sperry Billfish
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blue/white OCBD
Crazy-heavy Aran sweater that I picked up in Ireland last year
Bill's M2s in British khaki
LL Bean blucher mocs


----------



## anglophile23

green LE polo
flat front chinos
brown belt
sperry topsiders-almost wore socks with them because it was so cold today. Warmed up though.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Barbour Beafort
BB black/brown/tan check sports coat (thanks again familyman)
BB blue OCBD
J Crew navy & red bar stripe tie
J Press navy & burgundy surcingle belt
Bill's M2s in khaki
Bass half strap weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## HistoryDoc

BB non-iron (heresy!)
BB clarks chinos
RL repp tie
Florsheim oxfords
Argyle socks
Brown Gap wool sack purchased for $5 ten years ago
JCrew sweater


----------



## Duck

Mrs. Duck and I just put an offer on our first home today. I had no idea that I would be signing an offer when i woke up this morning, but the house is incredible. Historic section of Richmond, nice colonial with tons of space.

3/2 Sack B2 Blazer (this is my lucky blazer)
yellow J Crew Shetland sweater 
Gingham square from Peter Blair
B2 Shirt
VV chinos
B2 argyles OTC
American made Weejuns
Frames by AA


----------



## JordanW

Very well done Duck.


----------



## bucko

Nice looking outfit, Duck.



Duck said:


> Mrs. Duck and I just put an offer on our first home today. I had no idea that I would be signing an offer when i woke up this morning, but the house is incredible. Historic section of Richmond, nice colonial with tons of space.


Good luck on the offer! Do you realize that you've just described about half the homes in Richmond?


----------



## Northeastern

Good news on the house, Duck.

RL OCBD (doesn't say non iron but feels it)
BB slacks
BB camel hair sport coat
J. Crew penny loafers
Gap Green floral tie
J. Crew Argyle socks, green and brown
CH belt


----------



## wnh

Duck said:


> Mrs. Duck and I just put an offer on our first home today. I had no idea that I would be signing an offer when i woke up this morning, but the house is incredible. Historic section of Richmond, nice colonial with tons of space.
> 
> 3/2 Sack B2 Blazer (this is my lucky blazer)
> yellow J Crew Shetland sweater
> Gingham square from Peter Blair
> B2 Shirt
> VV chinos
> B2 argyles OTC
> American made Weejuns
> Frames by AA


Great outfit. Makes me wish it were warmer here (and that I had a job where I could wear a real outfit). And congrats on the house. If you're not taking that study/office with you, I'd love to take it off your hands.


----------



## Tucker

Mercer OCBD - blue university stripe 
Reds


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, yellow
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Barbour Bedale


----------



## anglophile23

burgundy polo-LE
LE cuffed, flatfront chinos
brown belt
sperry topsiders


----------



## TradTeacher

Tucker said:


> Mercer OCBD - blue university stripe
> Reds


Great look, but now I can't decide which of your recent pics I'm more jealous of...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Duck

bucko said:


> Nice looking outfit, Duck.
> 
> Good luck on the offer! Do you realize that you've just described about half the homes in Richmond?


Good point Bucko. We lived in Richmond for ten years post grad and moved away for a year to the family river house. I cannot take the solitude anymore. We are looking in the Bellvue area since historic monument is out of our price range for now.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB navy blue suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> BB navy blue suit
> Zegna shirt
> Hermes bow tie
> Hermes pocket square


Mcarthur,

Love the outfit. What is on your Hermes tie today? I love oranges and I am thrilled that you pull it off so well.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Duck,
Thank you for the compliment and I will pass it on to my wife who coordinates my dress attire. I am color blind. The animal on the bow tie is a hippopotamus.


----------



## Kingsfield

Swapping golf shoes for snowshoes…6-10” of snow expected today

Viyella BD, Black Watch
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 965, All-Weather Walkers NFB
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## Duck

Kingsfield said:


> Swapping golf shoes for snowshoes&#8230;6-10" of snow expected today
> 
> Viyella BD, Black Watch
> Bills M2, khaki
> Rolex Datejust
> Alden 965, All-Weather Walkers NFB
> Barbour Beaufort


You might want to switch out the Barbour for a parka


----------



## Kingsfield

Duck said:


> You might want to switch out the Barbour for a parka


Parka has already been packed away for the season. With a liner vest, the Barbour is good down to about 15 degrees.


----------



## Duck

Kingsfield said:


> Parka has already been packed away for the season. With a liner vest, the Barbour is good down to about 15 degrees.


Never needed the liner in Virginia this year. Good luck with the snow and be careful out there Kingsfield.


----------



## tsweetland

Polo OCBD
Keys & Lockwood Tie
Brooks camelhair 3/2 sack








https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w93/tsweetland1/IMG_0098.jpg


----------



## Desk Jockey

Went to this symposium at the National Building Museum today. .

Watched _Metropolitan_ a few days ago which accounts I suppose for the choices today...

BB sack blazer
Another BB blue/white OCBD
BB pink Shetland
J Crew foulard tie- yellow with navy and purple flowers
J Press grey flannels
New Alden 986 LHS (thank God I finally pulled *that* trigger, those damn thing have been calling my name for months)


----------



## wnh

LE slim-fit pink OCBD
BB apple green Pima cotton sweater
Bills M2, cuffed
J. Crew green argyles
generic cordovan-colored belt
Weejuns
Central band #1


----------



## Tucker

BB patch madras
Bills M2
J. Crew boat shoes
Ray Bans
Mk II watch

Watching the dolphins. South Edisto River/St. Helena Sound. Edisto Beach, SC.

Disclaimer: Photo taken last week


----------



## tripreed

Tucker said:


> BB patch madras
> Bills M2
> J. Crew boat shoes
> Ray Bans
> Mk II watch
> 
> Watching the dolphins. South Edisto River/St. Helena Sound. Edisto Beach, SC.
> 
> Disclaimer: Photo taken last week


Trying to rub it in? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC




----------



## jml90

AlanC said:


> https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4720/p1010356uh2.jpg


Hmm I think the pocket square and tie are a little too matchy.


----------



## A.Squire

Tucker said:


> Mercer OCBD - blue university stripe
> Reds


That's just spooky; I'd almost swear you were me. I'm still not convinced you're not.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC,
Very smart looking


----------



## TradTeacher

Tucker said:


> BB patch madras
> Bills M2
> J. Crew boat shoes
> Ray Bans
> Mk II watch
> 
> Watching the dolphins. South Edisto River/St. Helena Sound. Edisto Beach, SC.
> 
> Disclaimer: Photo taken last week


Okay, now you're just trying to hurt me, aren't you?

Seriously, that's the best look of the bunch.

:icon_peaceplease: ...

TT


----------



## Desk Jockey

Concert tonight at the shop. Wynton Marsalis and what I'm sure will be at least a half-dozen cabinet secretaries.

Here's hoping I don't get myself fired.

BB Fitzgerald in grey
BB tab collar in blue
University tie (maroon/gold/navy)
AE Park Ave. in burgundy
Burberry trench

Yeah, so I know the Fitz isn't quite in the "canon," as it were, but it is from the 60's and has good Ivy street cred nevertheless. There are worse things to wear.


----------



## southernstunna

Tucker said:


> BB patch madras
> Bills M2
> J. Crew boat shoes
> Ray Bans
> Mk II watch
> 
> Watching the dolphins. South Edisto River/St. Helena Sound. Edisto Beach, SC.
> 
> Disclaimer: Photo taken last week


I love it. I can't wait to head out to Charleston and Savannah this summer. Great outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Kingsfield

An Anglophilic Thursday
==================
Viyella BD, Tattersall
LE widewale cord, dark olive
Rolex Datejust
Alden chukka boot, dark brown kudu
Barbour Beaufort
Harris Tweed flat cap, green/brown herringbone


----------



## Cravate Noire

AlanC said:


>


Alan, that's great! Outfits like that maybe will make me wear bow ties before I'm 20...


----------



## HistoryDoc

Another normal day. BB shirt, tie, Bills weathered canvas m2 olive...


----------



## anglophile23

Yesterday-
blue/white/green check OCBD-EB
flat front chinos
Sperry Topsiders
brown belt
new madras bow tie came today.:aportnoy: 

Today-
green LE pole
white flat front chinos
topsiders
only non-spring item-LE navy sweater

After seeing some pics on this site of truely great outfits, I really see how boring my own day to day choices are. In short, I am in awe of some of you Gentlemen.


----------



## Kingsfield

Nondescript Friday
==============
BB OCBD, white
Bills M2, British khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Barbour Bedale


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

blue/white university stripe OCBD-EB
LE cuffed, flat front chinos
Sperry topsiders
brown belt
LE v-neck sweater

For production of Die Fledermaus at my university:

the above minus the sweater but plus a blazer and pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

Classes and saw Grindhouse with friends. Pretty sure I was the only guy in a shirt with buttons there.

BB white OCBD
BB light blue shetland
Bill's khaki M2s
Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## Patrick06790

We are experiencing a few moments of spring-like weather before winter returns for a most unwelcome encore.

BB sack blazer - One of my best thrift shop snags ever. No alterations needed. $4, if I remember right. That was before Goodwill decided they were no longer a glorified junk shop. They are now purveyors of vintage apparel.
LL Bean bd - broadcloth, not oxford, on sale
LE tie - overstocks. I wish they'd do these as bows.
no-name square from STP
LE uniform chinos - if these had an alterable waist they'd be the new JCP retro. Or the new black, I can never remember.
argyle socks in appropriate tannish colors
Sebagos
Mario the barber finally came back from his lengthy vacation in "It-ly." No matter what a customer asks for, he leaves looking like an extra on "Mayberry R.F.D."


----------



## AlanC

^ Smashing!


----------



## JohnMS

I do so miss Ken Berry...

https://img377.imageshack.us/my.php?image=castxq0.jpg


----------



## Kingsfield

Viyella BD Dress Stewart
Bills M2 button-fly khaki
Hamilton Khaki Field watch
Sperry Billfish
Barbour vest


----------



## thermanzweibel

Was recently on vacation to Bermuda, so I thought I'd post one of my tradlier, but not entirely orthodox, outfits.

BB 3btn blazer
blue broadcloth shirt with contrasting white club collar and white french cuffs (Custom Shop, Conn. Ave, DC)
J. Press repp tie
Brooks straw boater
white linen handkerchief (Andover Shop)
not pictured:
white linen pants (Brooks)
white bucks (Johnston and Murphy)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

^ Welcome to the forum. Thank you for posting your pictures.Please continue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt
Brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes turtleneck


----------



## thermanzweibel

Nice. That's a rather distinct look you've got going on.


----------



## anglophile23

blue EB polo
brand new seersucker shorts-a little cold here bu I had to wear them
sperry topsiders
overall, very tropical trad.


----------



## Kingsfield

Received a few interesting looks at church today. Apparently God loves the Green Bay Packers, but not guys in red pants. 

J Press 3/2 navy blazer
BB OCBD, white
Murray’s Nantucket reds
Rolex Datejust
Sperry Billfish


----------



## Andersdad

I thought Favre was God in Sconnie? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

God is color blind


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## anglophile23

long study session today:extreme casual

jeans
tan polo
brown belt
sperry topsiders
blue/black/green argyle's


----------



## anglophile23

thermanzweibel said:


> Was recently on vacation to Bermuda, so I thought I'd post one of my tradlier, but not entirely orthodox, outfits.
> 
> BB 3btn blazer
> blue broadcloth shirt with contrasting white club collar and white french cuffs (Custom Shop, Conn. Ave, DC)
> J. Press repp tie
> Brooks straw boater
> white linen handkerchief (Andover Shop)
> not pictured:
> white linen pants (Brooks)
> white bucks (Johnston and Murphy)


Is that a collar bar I see?


----------



## Kingsfield

Andersdad said:


> I thought Favre was God in Sconnie? :icon_smile_big:


Get Farve to wear of pair of reds, and they would probably be named the official state pants.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Lock & Company
Grouse fedora pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Beresford

Kingsfield said:


> Received a few interesting looks at church today. Apparently God loves the Green Bay Packers, but not guys in red pants.


Hey I've worn reds _shorts_ to church. :icon_smile_big: Our dress code is not very formal, especially in summer when it's hot.


----------



## mcarthur

*Today's fedora*









Opimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## tsweetland

Represent . . . . . .


----------



## Kingsfield

Beautiful day for a late afternoon round of golf
==================================
BB OCBD, blue
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Sperry Billfish
Baracuta G9, navy


----------



## Andersdad

tsweetland said:


> Represent . . . . . .


My jersey rules:
No turtlenecks or mocks with jersey. 
Never tuck in a jersey.
Never put you own name on the back

My Wild jersey has not helped out my boys yet against the Ducks. Time for the Wild boxers for luck tomorrow.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Went to the Voting Rights march today, wanted Marion Berry to autograph "the b*tch set me up" on the program but he demurred. Rats. Went to the reception afterwards in Dirksen SOB and apologized to Sen. Lieberman (who I'm pretty sure was wearing a sack) for supporting, as part of my former job, the campaign against him.

Barbour Beaufort
J Press brown & tan with a dark blue overcheck tweed sack
BB white OCBD
BB light blue shetland
Levi's 501s
LL Bean blucher mocs

It's in the 60s in Minnesota and Michigan and in the 30s with, swear to God, flurries in Washington. Strange days indeed, strange days indeed.


----------



## Northeastern

Raining while watching the marathon, so...
Marmot Rain Pants
Marmot Gore Tex Shell
LLB "Bean Boots"
LLB OCBD
LLB Cotton Sweater
Red Sox cap

Sadly the sweater and ocbd went unnoticed under all that rain crap


----------



## anglophile23

burgundy polo-EB
olive cords
brown belt
Sperry topsiders
argyle socks-to cold not to wear them,but it is warming up


----------



## tsweetland

Andersdad said:


> My jersey rules:
> No turtlenecks or mocks with jersey.
> Never tuck in a jersey.
> Never put you own name on the back
> 
> My Wild jersey has not helped out my boys yet against the Ducks. Time for the Wild boxers for luck tomorrow.


I too abide by those rules. Both times I have worn the jersey, the Isles have gone down, the hat seems to be the good luck charm. We'll have to try it out again.


----------



## Tom Rath

Will the rain ever stop here in CT??

Brooks vintage tweed sack sportcoat, tan/brown/green donegal
Brooks OCBD, blue
J Press navy blue silk knit tie
J Crew wool argyle vest
old bandada as pocketsquare (I noticed Ben Silver is carrying silk versions of the traditional cotton bandana, which is kinda cool)
Bills NOT prewashed M1 khakis (they are falling apart but I cant bear to part with them just yet). I wear them on rainy days. 
Alden color 8 shell tassel loafers

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## AlanC

Phil said:


> I noticed Ben Silver is carrying silk versions of the traditional cotton bandana, which is kinda cool


As is Land's End.


----------



## Tom Rath

I like those from Lands End, moreso than the Ben Silver versions. Better pricing too


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing today*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## anglophile23

blue/green/white windowpane OCBD-EB
LE flat front, cuffed chinos
Sperry Topsiders-I need to get more trad shoes

Just put on a grey Cricketeer herringbone sportscoat I just won on Ebay, it came yesterday. Good fit


----------



## mpcsb

anglophile23 said:


> blue/green/white windowpane OCBD-EB
> LE flat front, cuffed chinos
> Sperry Topsiders-I need to get more trad shoes


Do you mean a variety of trad shoes? Topsiders are about as trad as it gets in some circles.


----------



## anglophile23

yes variety. It just the topsiders are all I seem to wear. Besides these I have a brown derby in country grain from CT and a JM black captoe.
I won a pair of US made Weejuns on ebay but they are a little small in the uppers. At some point I will offer them up here.


----------



## Kingsfield

anglophile23 said:


> Sperry Topsiders-I need to get more trad shoes


Funnily enough, just yesterday I found myself thinking the same thing. Once the weather gets warm, I tend to live in Sperry Billfish and CVOs. I've decided to add a few pair of Quoddy's to the lineup. Nothing revolutionary, just variations on the boat shoe theme.


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, yellow
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Baracuta G9, navy


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 University Sack Navy flannel Blazer
Press Blue oxford w/white club collar
Press collar pin
RL navy/green/yellow narrow silk knit tie
B2 grey flannels
B2 green tartan d-ring belt
Alden cap-toe boots in #8 shell (inspired by Mac)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 University Sack Navy flannel Blazer
> Press Blue oxford w/white club collar
> Press collar pin
> RL navy/green/yellow narrow silk knit tie
> B2 grey flannels
> B2 green tartan d-ring belt
> Alden cap-toe boots in #8 shell (inspired by Mac)


HL Poling and Sons,
When you have the opportunity could you post a picture? I am pleased to take credit for a positive decision


----------



## wnh

LE blue gingham shirt, thrifted
RL Polo khakis, Marshalls
cordovan colored belt
J. Crew kelly green argyles, outlet
Weejuns, eBay


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> HL Poling and Sons,
> When you have the opportunity could you post a picture? I am pleased to take credit for a positive decision


Mac, I'd be happy to, but I haven't been able to find my camera since I moved two years ago! That, though, is slated for spring purchases (in lieu of a new pair of Aldens. I'm not sure that's a good trade off!)

Thanks,

HL


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Mac, I'd be happy to, but I haven't been able to find my camera since I moved two years ago! That, though, is slated for spring purchases (in lieu of a new pair of Aldens. I'm not sure that's a good trade off!)
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> HL


HL,
I agree it is not a good trade off


----------



## tsweetland

Lands End OCBD
Polo Tie
Press Blazer
J. Crew cords
Top Siders


----------



## Patrick06790

More rain. Grey. Flooding. Five solid hours of the Kent Board of Finance last night. Arrrgh.

Corbin sack
LE custom shirt
Hober tie
Orvis officer's pinks from sale section of sebsite
AE Berkleys
strap from John Helmer
STP square, trying to inject a note of spring into the blah ecch


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> More rain. Grey. Flooding. Five solid hours of the Kent Board of Finance last night. Arrrgh.
> Corbin sack
> LE custom shirt
> Hober tie
> Orvis officer's pinks from sale section of sebsite
> AE Berkleys
> strap from John Helmer
> STP square, trying to inject a note of spring into the blah ecch


Patrick: that outfit presents a great look...Well done! However, I feel compelled to ask, are you late for work? (wink)

Have a great day!


----------



## yossarian

BB 3-button navy pinstriped suit
BB white OCBD
BB pink striped tie
Florsheim cordovan wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Yossarian,
Welcome to the forum! Please keep posting


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> Patrick: that outfit presents a great look...Well done! However, I feel compelled to ask, are you late for work? (wink)
> 
> Have a great day!


"Late" is an elastic term in my racket. I was at a board of finance meeting for five hours last night, plus 40 minutes' drive each way. Returned home at 11 or so and was up at 4:30 a.m. writing a very complicated budget story and badgering the State Police for info on a home invasion. (Early a.m. is a good time to call them - you stand a good chance of getting a bored trooper to spill some good stuff on the q.t. Not this a.m., though.)

So as long as I get my stuff in by deadline, I'm not late.

It's odd - the stuff I throw on with the least thought and usually at moments of maximum fatigue and irritation are the combos the members seem to like best.

(signed)

Narcissus Digitalis


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Kingsfield

Viyella BD, Hunting MacIntosh
Bills M2, button-fly khaki 
Rolex Datejust
Alden 965, All-Weather Walkers NFB
Barbour Bedale


----------



## anglophile23

Last night for visitation:
Blazer
white cotten pocket square
white shirt with sparse blue stripes and spread collar:devil: -CT
LE chinos
JM black captoes
red paisley tie

Todayrange polo-Eb
LE chinos-not the same pair
Topsiders
brown belt

I was shocked at the visitation to see so many men without ties or even jackets. Show some respect for the dead, people.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Just got back from spending some time with old friends in Blacksburg, disheartening to find that one of that number had been so brutally murdered.

Barbour Beaufort
BB white OCBD
BB navy shetland
BB grey flannels
Bass weejuns


----------



## abc123

Desk Jockey said:


> Just got back from spending some time with old friends in Blacksburg, disheartening to find that one of that number had been so brutally murdered.


Desk Jockey - my sincerest condolences on the loss of your friend. Are you a VT graduate yourself?


----------



## HistoryDoc

Lecturing on the Soviets in WWII today. Good times.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Heading to work today

Burberry trench
BB grey Fitzgerald
BB white tab collar 
BB black university width tie
J&M cap toe bals in burgundy


----------



## Northeastern

Looking casual today

Vintage Lacoste tennis sweater
Yellow LLB OCBD
J.Crew chinos
J. Crew Millbrook driving loafers
no socks, even though its a bit cold


----------



## yossarian

Burberry olive windbreaker
BB blue blazer
BB khaki chinos
BB blue OCBD 
BB blue, red and green striped tie with thin yellow stripes
Cordovan Weejuns


----------



## egadfly

HistoryDoc said:


> Lecturing on the Soviets in WWII today. Good times.


In which case, the red tie is appropriate.

Today's ensemble:Bills "Bullard" trou, M1, flat-front
Alden LHS, #8 shell
Mercer university stripe OCBD, blue/white
B2 surcingle belt, navy
J. Crew argyles
LE cotton sweater, navy
Barbour "Border" coat
Seiko dive watch​EGF


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Vintage B2 brown herringbone wool 3/2 sack
B2 pink OC club collar
Press brown w/pink polka dots bow tie
501s
Alden plain-toe bluchers in Cigar shell
no sox

HL


----------



## Duck

Northeastern said:


> Looking casual today
> 
> Vintage Lacoste tennis sweater
> Yellow LLB OCBD
> J.Crew chinos
> J. Crew Millbrook driving loafers
> no socks, even though its a bit cold


That is a sweater!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobaco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Desk Jockey said:


> Just got back from spending some time with old friends in Blacksburg, disheartening to find that one of that number had been so brutally murdered.
> 
> Desk Jockey,
> My sincereous condolence on the tragic loss of your friend.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Haystack

I hesitate to even post what I am wearing as I just realized I am distasteful and dirty (the sweater is thrifted) and not a man (I'm wearing colored briefs), but anyway...

Paul Fredrick pinpoint shirt
LE Tailored Fit plaid cotton trousers
LE sude shoes
https://imageshack.us
https://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00918gh7.jpg


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, pink
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Barbour Bedale


----------



## xragman

You are forgiven because of the suede, however, the cuffs fell off your trousers.


----------



## anglophile23

blue EB polo
flat front chinos
topsiders
brown belt


----------



## paper clip

Good day to all. Finally, it looks a bit like spring here!

BB pink OCBD
LE black cotton vest (50s on the coast today)
Bills M1
JCrew green/pink/yellow argyles (went to outlet in North Conway, NH and bought up a bunch of argyles)
Alden 986


----------



## Duck

paper clip said:


>


I love the children's drawing of the necktie on the bookshelf. Very cute!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Paperclip,
It is interesting to observe that your files have been removed from the floor and highlighters have taken their place (wink)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## spinlps

paper clip said:


> Good day to all. Finally, it looks a bit like spring here!
> 
> BB pink OCBD
> LE black cotton vest (50s on the coast today)
> Bills M1
> JCrew green/pink/yellow argyles (went to outlet in North Conway, NH and bought up a bunch of argyles)
> Alden 986


PC - Nice to have you back! Lookin' good... nice pennies.


----------



## yossarian

White polo shirt
Navy whale pants
Argyle socks
Saddle shoes


----------



## egadfly

*"Not Everyone Can Wear Pink"*

At least that's what the conductor on the train this morning told me.

I'm wearing:

Andover pink shetland
Orvis "ultimate" khakis (1.75" cuffs, flat-front)
LE "Hyde Park" OCBD, blue/white tattersall
B2 cotton argyles (pink w/ yellow & blue)
Burgundy weejuns

Lettin' my freak flag fly,

-- Egadfly


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> At least that's what the conductor on the train this morning told me.
> 
> I'm wearing:
> 
> Andover pink shetland
> Orvis "ultimate" khakis (1.75" cuffs, flat-front)
> LE "Hyde Park" OCBD, blue/white tattersall
> B2 cotton argyles (pink w/ yellow & blue)
> Burgundy weejuns
> 
> Lettin' my freak flag fly,
> 
> -- Egadfly


I want an Andover Pink Shetland so bad I can taste it. Does anyone have any pictures so that I can be envious?


----------



## Tucker

Duck said:


> I want an Andover Pink Shetland so bad I can taste it. Does anyone have any pictures so that I can be envious?


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59912


----------



## Duck

Tucker said:


> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=59912


Thanks Tucker. I forgot about those pictures.

Have a great weekend.


----------



## anglophile23

Real men wear pink:aportnoy: 

green LE polo
flat front chinos
topsiders
brown belt

I was going to wear seersucker shorts but it was too cold today. At this rate real spring weather some come about october.


----------



## Duck

anglophile23 said:


> Real men wear pink:aportnoy:
> 
> green LE polo
> flat front chinos
> topsiders
> brown belt
> 
> I was going to wear seersucker shorts but it was too cold today. At this rate real spring weather some come about october.












It is incredible in Virginia today.

B2 suit
RL OCBD
lost my B2 tie around 1ish
AA frames
Peter Blair silk square
Cup from Ducks Unlimited 
Bourbon from Virginia ABC store
Ginger from the grocers

I like having a drink at the office some (most) afternoons.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Duck said:


> It is incredible in Virginia today.
> 
> ...
> 
> I like having a drink at the office some (most) afternoons.


And now I know why it took so long for the General Assembly to pass that bloody Transportation Bill.

Anywho, beautiful day in the city, and indeed an excellent day for pink

BB pink OCBD
Bill's chamois cloth in nubuck
Press guard stripe ribbon belt
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## Duck

Desk Jockey said:


> And now I know why it took so long for the General Assembly to pass that bloody Transportation Bill.
> 
> Anywho, beautiful day in the city, and indeed an excellent day for pink
> 
> BB pink OCBD
> Bill's chamois cloth in nubuck
> Press guard stripe ribbon belt
> Sperry AO topsiders


Bourbon and transportation bills are the reason I rarely point my car in a northernly direction.


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> It is incredible in Virginia today.
> 
> B2 suit
> RL OCBD
> lost my B2 tie around 1ish
> AA frames
> Peter Blair silk square
> Cup from Ducks Unlimited
> Bourbon from Virginia ABC store
> Ginger from the grocers
> 
> I like having a drink at the office some (most) afternoons.


Another great outfit, Duck.

What's your preferred ginger, pray tell?

EGF


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> Another great outfit, Duck.
> 
> What's your preferred ginger, pray tell?
> 
> EGF


Northern Neck Ginger Ale! The only type to drink

www.realgingerale.com


----------



## Joe Tradly

Duck said:


> It is incredible in Virginia today.
> 
> B2 suit
> RL OCBD
> lost my B2 tie around 1ish
> AA frames
> Peter Blair silk square
> Cup from Ducks Unlimited
> Bourbon from Virginia ABC store
> Ginger from the grocers
> 
> I like having a drink at the office some (most) afternoons.


Duck, fabulous. Preytell, what's this talk of transportation bills? Are you moving to Richmond to be a member of the general assembly, and I missed that memo somewhere?

JB


----------



## Duck

Joe Tradly said:


> Duck, fabulous. Preytell, what's this talk of transportation bills? Are you moving to Richmond to be a member of the general assembly, and I missed that memo somewhere?
> 
> JB


Joe,

Not a chance in the world. Mrs. Duck works for the state supreme court and that cures all my urges of working for the great Commonwealth. If I had my way, I would work part time at Peter Blair and sip old fashion's in my study all day.

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## Joe Tradly

Duck said:


> Joe,
> 
> If I had my way, I would work part time at Peter Blair and sip old fashion's in my study all day.
> 
> Cheers,
> Duck


Wouldn't we all, Duck, wouldn't we all.

JB


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Duck,
Nice outfit
You look to relaxed
Ginger ale must have a positive effect


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Nice outfit
> You look to relaxed
> Ginger ale must have a positive effect


Yes, the Ginger Ale is incredible!

Thank You.


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, white
Bills M2, British khaki
Rolex Datejust
Sperry Billfish
Baracuta G9, navy


----------



## anglophile23

Duck said:


> It is incredible in Virginia today.
> 
> B2 suit
> RL OCBD
> lost my B2 tie around 1ish
> AA frames
> Peter Blair silk square
> Cup from Ducks Unlimited
> Bourbon from Virginia ABC store
> Ginger from the grocers
> 
> I like having a drink at the office some (most) afternoons.


add a madras bow tie and it can't get more southern IMHO


----------



## Kingsfield

Soccer game this morning, horseshow this afternoon
=================
BB OCBD, yellow
Bills M2, button-fly khaki 
Rolex Datejust 
Sperry Billfish 
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Northeastern

Committing trad sins by wearing shorts, but I can't help it the classrooms are hotter than heck today.

PRL Cotton Sweater, Navy
PRL "jersey" polo in light green (t-shirt like fabric, very thin)
J.Crew plaid shorts from years back, blue, green, and a bit of yellow in there
J. Crew Penny Loafers sans socks
PRL brown belt


----------



## Topsider

Lookin' good, Duck!


----------



## Doctor Damage

The binary on-off weather thing occured again up here. Yesterday, to look at a property, I wore a tweed jacket, OCBD, and M1s and I was fine. Today, I wore a OCBD and chinos for a walk and was too hot (shorts and a polo would have been fine). So it looks like blazer weather lasted all of about two weeks, which makes me wonder about getting another one.

The "firm" that I pretend to work for is moving offices this weekend, and I am informed that the office space which I have been assigned has no heat or A/C. Looks like time to find a new job, 'cause they ain't gonna spend money on my comfort.

Note on Alden 405s: a friend of mine just got his last week and I had a chance to check them out in person last night. Wonderful, solid boots, but very heavy. I'm not a boot person, so I won't get a pair, but he needs support so they're just perfect for him. Pecard's dressing is not sold in Canada, so we need to figure something else out to keep the leather soft (perhaps saddle dressing -- Tom?). Normally I wear 11D in shoes these days, but his 9.5EEE boots were too large on me! How's that for screwed up sizing. So I recommend NOT ordering the Indy boots without trying them on first (or another Alden model with the same last).

DocD


----------



## anglophile23

blue blazer
pea green polo-EB
flat front chinos
topsiders


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt
Brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Kingsfield

Church followed by more horsing around
=============================

AM
J Press 3/2 navy blazer
Orvis BD, natural tattersall
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986

PM
Orvis BD, natural tattersall
Levi’s 501
Rolex Datejust
Nondescript paddock boots


----------



## Northeastern

Another day, another chance to study international finance...it's times like these I wish I became a professional golfer, then I remember that I'm terrible at that game.

In any case
J. Crew Seersucker pants
RL Rugby Pink Polo in a jersey knit, I like the pocket
PRL rope belt
J. Crew driving mocs

That silver monstrosity on my wrist is an Oakley Timebomb. It weighs a ton, but it keeps excellent time. It was a door prize at a golf tourney.









and the shoes...


----------



## anglophile23

khaki polo
tan/white seersucker shorts
topsiders


----------



## wnh

'Tis a beautiful day in Missouri, at least in my neck of it.

BB 3/2 sack blazer, via eBay. I love this thing.
LE blue gingham, thrifted. Three buttons on the collar.
Bow tie of unknown origin, thrifted. My first time wearing one outside of the house.
Bills chamois khakis, eBay. They're not as stone-colored in real life.
Dooney & Bourke navy surcingle belt, eBay.
J. Crew navy socks with thin burgundy stripes, outlet store.
Bass Weejuns, eBay.

I'm loving the bow. I feel as though I'm young enough (23) that it has something of a GTH effect. Not as though that's what I aim to convey, it's just something of an "I'm not old enough to wear a bow tie, but I'm young enough to." I look forward to acquiring more.


----------



## Untilted

my BB sack blazer is the first thing I would save if there's a fire. It only cost me 20 bucks, but I just love it.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> my BB sack blazer is the first thing I would save if there's a fire. It only cost me 20 bucks, but I just love it.


I suppose wearing it at all times would make the task that much easier. 

Mine was $22 shipped, and may as well have been brand new. If it was worn at all, it wasn't more than a handful of times. I stumbled across a bargain.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy
Marco


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## old_style

That's a great look wnh. Kudos on the shirt/tie/jacket combo. 

As a fellow greenhorn (also from mighty MO I might add), your bowtie does strike me as a little uneven. Is it just the angle, or does it need to be retied?


----------



## old_style

More trad on a budget for me today.

LE pink OCBD
Stafford blue blazer
LE khakis, flat front/cuffed
Leather braided belt
Bass weejuns


----------



## Valhson

I am new to the forum, and still working on the basics for my attire. I am not sure that this is 100% trad but I know I am getting close.

Blue OCBD
cole haan kiltie styled loafers 
Dockers classic khakis
Red/blue Repp tie from J. Press
tight weave hounds tooth blazer 
(yeah it has darts, sorry for I have sinned) 
old model 24 Marlin Timex (worthy of acquisition bragging later) with central watch band

I have to tell you, never heard of J. Press until hanging out here on the second story. It is fantastic! The guys in the DC store were really patient and helpful in finding what I was looking for.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Valhson said:


> I am new to the forum, and still working on the basics for my attire. I am not sure that this is 100% trad but I know I am getting close.
> 
> Blue OCBD
> cole haan kiltie styled loafers
> Dockers classic khakis
> Red/blue Repp tie from J. Press
> tight weave hounds tooth blazer
> (yeah it has darts, sorry for I have sinned)
> old model 24 Marlin Timex (worthy of acquisition bragging later) with central watch band
> 
> I have to tell you, never heard of J. Press until hanging out here on the second story. It is fantastic! The guys in the DC store were really patient and helpful in finding what I was looking for.


Nice to have you here. Welcome.
-HD


----------



## Cowtown

Olive poplin O'Connell's suit
LE white shirt with blue checks
LE navy blue duck tie
AE Park Avenues


----------



## Valhson

HistoryDoc said:


> Nice to have you here. Welcome.
> -HD


Thanks Doc,

Nice to be in with the company here and learning about something I didn't know had a name.


----------



## paper clip

More great weather here in NE Mass.

Closing in Boston today.

ebayed BB 3/2 sack blazer
Syms linen hankie
ebayed BB slim fit OCBD (I see that the sleeves look a bit long - I actually had this one laundered and pressed rather than hanging dry)
LE tie
ebayed Bill's M2 poplins
Macy's socks
nondescript Macy's burgundy belt
ebayed Alden Cape Cod loafers

Good day all!


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Paperclip,
You look good in a jacket and tie
Good luck on the closing


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt
Brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Oldstyle and Valhson
Welcome to the forum


----------



## Northeastern

It's 80 degrees, time for the madras

RL "Rugby" Patchwork Madras
PRL rope belt
RL Oxford Cloth Rugby shirt
Brown Sperry Topsiders (pretty old, I should probably replace them)

The pants were on sale at the Boston Rugby store, if there's one near you, check them out.


----------



## anglophile23

red polo-EB for St. George's day
flat front chinos
brown belt
Sperry Topsiders

I was going to wear tattersall and cords, but I overslept(writing a paper all night)so I was in a rush.


----------



## wnh

old_style said:


> That's a great look wnh. Kudos on the shirt/tie/jacket combo.
> 
> As a fellow greenhorn (also from mighty MO I might add), your bowtie does strike me as a little uneven. Is it just the angle, or does it need to be retied?


I imagine the uneven bow tie is the result of relative inexperience and a few hours' worth of opportunity to work itself askew. Then again, it was showing some wear around the edges when I bought it (as an experiment), so it could just be past its prime. Either way, it looked better when I first tied it in the morning.

Thank you for the kind words, by the way.


----------



## old_style

Thanks for the welcome mMcarthur, and I really appreciate all the pics you and everyone else posts on here. It really gives me some good ideas on how to mix and match different trad items.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Took the day off my the studies and went out to the coast with Abbie, who too played hooky, today. Put the top down on my crappy little MGB for the first time this year. Argued (why is it that I always end up with Republicans?), laughed (this guy was nearly assaulted by a pack of seagulls over his doughnut, hilarious), stood in awe of the majesty of the unbound sea and J Crew's new seersucker bikini (admittedly, more me than her on that last bit) and dined on blue crabs well crusted in Old Bay on the deck at Mike's in Annapolis on the way back.

BB white OCBD
LE khaki 7.5" shorts (yes, I had them hemmed)
Random brown braided leather belt
Sperry AO topsiders
Eventually a pair of light blue with navy whales swim trunks from J Crew (it shouldn't bother me a good deal more that we shop at the same store?)

Can anyone think of a more lovely way to spend a Monday?


----------



## Untilted

navy sack suit
blue u.stripe ocbd
orange silk knit tie
weejuns with pennies

fraternity intiation!


----------



## Valhson

Thanks for the welcome mcarthur. I didn't get back to the computer till late last night and then, to be honesty, I was to lazy to post anything.


blue sack B2 blazer
light blue ocbd
BR (yeah I know... but have had them for years) chinos
dads 1956 omega seamaster on central #3 band
black loafers and plain black socks

I am going to have to work on the camera thing so I can get some feed back.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Man was it a pain to finish that paper on on the Berlin Conference last night.

BB sack blazer
BB blue/white OCBD
J Crew yellow with purple & red flowers tie
Bill's Chamois in british khaki
J Crew pink with light blue/yellow/navy argyles
Bass beef roll weejuns


----------



## Kingsfield

Southwick Douglas suit, charcoal
BB pinpoint, forward point collar, white
BB No. 1 tie, burgundy
BB white linen pocket square, TV fold
Rolex Cellini Classic
Alden 9701 cap toe bal, black shell cordovan


----------



## Haystack

https://imageshack.us

LE jacket
Brooks Club collar
Target tie
Kohls pants
LE brown suede shoes

https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00930ir8.jpg


----------



## Northeastern

I'm too embarrassed to post a picture of this one, but I'll describe it.

PRL "Tennis Racket Pants" (Black with paired white tennis rackets all over)
White Polo
J. Crew black belt
AE Bergamo in Black Calf

Maybe I'll man up later and post the pics, but not right now.


----------



## Patrick06790

Northeastern said:


> I'm too embarrassed to post a picture of this one, but I'll describe it.
> 
> PRL "Tennis Racket Pants" (Black with paired white tennis rackets all over)
> White Polo
> J. Crew black belt
> AE Bergamo in Black Calf
> 
> Maybe I'll man up later and post the pics, but not right now.


Let's see it. How outlandish could it be? (Remember where you are.)

In great haste, as I have yet another wretched session with the Kent Board of Finance to attend. I should be on _their_ payroll, not my paper's.

Huntington jacket
LL Bean non-iron pink ocbd. 
BB university tie
Bill's
Caymans
New glasses - bifocals. The frontier between the last gasp of relative youth and 100 percent middle age has been breached.
Strap from Central and an obnoxious deep purple square to round it all out. Plus the season's first sunburn.

Everything except the Bill's from eBay, thrift or sale.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes pocket square 
Hermes bow tie


----------



## gtguyzach

Patrick,

Could you tell us a little more about the Huntington jacket? I really like your look today, especially the jacket. The glasses compliment you well also.

Cheers.


----------



## Northeastern

Patrick asks, and I shall provide. I was mostly embarrassed by the Polo, it's one of those RL "Big" pony numbers, it was a gift I swear!








The Pants








A detailed shot

I got a lot of comments on them today, even more than the madras from yesterday. How will I possibly top these tomorrow? Perhaps my week of GTH fashion was only meant to last two days...


----------



## Patrick06790

gtguyzach said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Could you tell us a little more about the Huntington jacket? I really like your look today, especially the jacket. The glasses compliment you well also.
> 
> Cheers.


Huntington was a men's shop in Columbus, Ohio. They used to run an ad in the Sunday New York Times for their shirts. I used to get them in the mid-80s. Great deals.

I don't know when they went belly-up, but I have found a few odd items here and there on eBay. A sack suit, this jacket, and a very countryish suit with a sack jacket and pleated trousers.

I don't think there's anything very spectacular about this jacket, except that it fits pretty well and has a little less waist than most sacks. It's lightweight and perfect for spring and fall, or winter when the office is heated to temps more suitable for the cultivation of orchids than any human endeavor.


----------



## anglophile23

blue/white uni stripe OCBD-EB
White chinos
topsiders
brown belt


I see nothing wrong with the tennis racket pants.


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> New glasses - bifocals. The frontier between the last gasp of relative youth and 100 percent middle age has been breached.


Nice looking specs, Patrick -- Fulvues?

EGF


----------



## Valhson

Good morning Gentlemen. 

Bragano cordovan loafers
Khaki/brown argyle socks 
khaki/brown 
brown slacks 
white ocbd
lime green/navy blue repp tie
Timex (old manual) with central band #1

Rather feeling blah today. I am noticing that I am paying more attention to details though. Maybe it has something to do with posting here. None the less, I am out of jackets so I shall have to look around this weekend.

After reading and browsing through the old postings in the sticky section, I do have some questions. 

How is it Patrick, that you can make just about any combo work? I see jackets like the one yesterday from time to time and really love them but can’t for the life of me see how to make it work. Then along you come and post photos. I am just in awe of your abilities to make it all work. I have much to learn from the masters, much to learn. Maybe I need to find the oracle of Trad and make an offering. Think the oracle will take any random mall stuff as offerings?


----------



## Untilted

IMO, any combo can work as long as you have the confidence.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

egadfly said:


> Nice looking specs, Patrick -- Fulvues?
> 
> EGF


I don't know, but they have the bendy thing in the middle. I also went with the visible line for the bifocal part; the invisible version was fifty smackers extra.



Valhson said:


> How is it Patrick, that you can make just about any combo work? I see jackets like the one yesterday from time to time and really love them but can't for the life of me see how to make it work. Then along you come and post photos. I am just in awe of your abilities to make it all work. I have much to learn from the masters, much to learn. Maybe I need to find the oracle of Trad and make an offering. Think the oracle will take any random mall stuff as offerings?


Never mind me - the guy to watch is AlanC. he's got some serious smooth going.

Elements of my so-called style:

- Trial and error, heavy on the error.
- I have a big fat red face. If I deploy a snazzy pocket square or something it distracts the enemy long enough for me to make my escape. I also use a fair amount of red items - ties especially - to make me less crimson.
- I have sloping but wide shoulders, a bit of a barrel chest, and short arms. And even at 5' 9" my inseam is only 29.5" or so. After many miscues I finally found the right approximate measurements for ready-to-wear, eBay, and thrifted stuff. I don't grab things hoping they'll work out - I measure them on the spot (or confirm the numbers with the eBay seller) before I commit. Most of the time this works. Jackets still look less than wonderful from the back but until I get a MTM or bespoke budget it will have to do. Which is why I always sit with my back to the wall. (Also easier to spot Lizard People coming in.)
- Although most of my stuff is picked up on the cheap, I do spring for some items at the full ticket - Hober ties, Bill's from Hansen's, Mercer shirts. Not often, but often enough to make a difference. Not being clad in head-to-toe handmedowns has a certain bolstering effect.
- I am not an orthodox Trad, although it is my default position. Adhering too closely to one mode or another seems unnecessarily dogmatic to me - like a good musician who only plays the blues. (Think Eric Clapton's indignant exit from The Yardbirds when the group strayed from the straight and narrow.) I like to mess with different elements and see what happens. Also, on a practical level, I am not going to reject a perfectly good eBayed $75 Oxxford suit that really does fit well all the way around because it has darts and pleats.
- Flusser's "Dressing the Man" is one book I go back to regularly and it has lots of suggestions for pattern mixing and so on, accompanied by plenty of photos. The prose is bombastic but so what.
- I am a reporter and I spend most of my time out of the office, so I tend to wear things that can take a beating. Ergo, Rumpledness is next to Godliness.
- There is nothing that a pocket square and a funky watch band can't cure.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Crap... and all I do is grab things from piles on the floor. I've got to try harder.

Wrote yet another paper for Early Modern Europe. Met a friend for lunch in Georgetown and went to Clyde's (and how I do like that location far better than Chinatown despite it being in a mall). Later popped into work to pick up a couple more $38 oxfords. Good God does that discount make it so much more of a pleasant place to work.

BB blue OCBD
LE navy shorts
J Press guard stripe ribbon belt (which I'm wearing far too often)
LL Bean blucher mocs


----------



## Patrick06790

Desk Jockey said:


> Crap... and all I do is grab things from piles on the floor. I've got to try harder.


That's a time-honored method as well.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Trying to pull that, "check out my new watch" thing.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Never mind me - the guy to watch is AlanC. he's got some serious smooth going.


Do you need bifocals or something, buddy?

All I do is try to keep up with Patrick.


----------



## Valhson

AlanC said:


> Do you need bifocals or something, buddy?
> 
> All I do is try to keep up with Patrick.


And the circle begins...



> Trying to pull that, "check out my new watch" thing.


I was thinking the other day that the watched look good. Do you happen ot have any close ups of it. I do like the beige band with the look of the dial from a distance.

university repp tie blue and silver :aportnoy:
U of New Orleans (HEY, not every school has Naval Architecture...)
BR chinos
White ocbd
black loafers and socks
tight weave houndstooth jacket
dads old 1956 omega seamaster w/ black calf band

not alot of color today again.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Work and thankfully the first morning I've not had to hand in a paper in a month. Best get the profs a weekend to Disneyworld, or liquor.

BB Fitzgerald in grey
Paul Frederick white tab collar (it was cheap, don't judge me)
J Press Argyle & Sutherland tie
J&M cap toe bals in burgundy 

I'm going to chance it and not take my trench... so now we all know who's going to get drenched.


----------



## mcarthur

*what are you wearing*

HistoryDoc
You look good in a blazar and tie


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> HistoryDoc
> You look good in a blazar and tie


Thanks. That means a lot coming from you. Much appreciated.


----------



## anglophile23

Yesterday-final day of classes:icon_smile_big: 
EB spring tattersall OCBD
LE chinos
topsiders
brown belt

Today-studying for finals-2 on Mon
EB burgundy polo
Lee chinos-flat front but not cuffed-don't hate me
topsiders
oral comm textbook


----------



## Untilted

silver buttons.....booo.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

(My first venture on this thread)

4/26/07...BB Shirt, Bill's Khakis, Whiskey Shell Cordovan Belt (From Japan), Alden Walnut Calf Wing Tip Bal.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Untilted said:


> silver buttons.....booo.


et tu, Tilt? :icon_smile:


----------



## Duck

LE cashmere sweater
B2 gingham OCBD
VV green twill pants
Cole Haan tasseled loafers
B2 calfskin brown belt
Old pair of glasses that don't need to be seen. New AA's are on the way.
Stressed look from dealing with my Realtor


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## HistoryDoc

HistoryDoc stands defiant!
Silver Buttons! Blue Blazer! With chinos!








In your face, silver button haters:








Italian shoes:








This part isn't defiant, but someone wanted a closeup of the new watch. I had to cover it a little because the glare was washing out the picture:


----------



## AlanC

^ You're livin' on the edge, HD. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 Navy flannel pinstripe sack suit
Press navy/black mini tattersall (no tie)
Press navy/light blue ribbon belt
Ralph navy/light blue rugby hooped socks (call me whimsical)
Alden Norwegian-toed bluchers in #8 shell

HL


----------



## anglophile23

french blue spread collar
flat front chinos
topsiders 
brown belt


----------



## tripreed

Duck said:


> LE cashmere sweater
> B2 gingham OCBD
> VV green twill pants
> Cole Haan tasseled loafers
> B2 calfskin brown belt
> Old pair of glasses that don't need to be seen. New AA's are on the way.
> Stressed look from dealing with my Realtor


Duck, you seem to have somehow completely bypassed the "awkward self-portrait" phase of posting on Ask Andy; a phase some of us never get passed. There have been a couple of times where I spent about 30 minutes trying to take a self-portrait where I didn't look like a goober before finally just giving up. Congratulations.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Navy flannel pinstripe sack suit
> Press navy/black mini tattersall (no tie)
> Press navy/light blue ribbon belt
> Ralph navy/light blue rugby hooped socks (call me whimsical)
> Alden Norwegian-toed bluchers in #8 shell
> 
> HL


HL-
Your dress attire sounds good but it is crying for a neck tie.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Lock & Company
Grouse fedora
Pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket squares


----------



## Desk Jockey

Long night that last one was. Went and saw Coriolanus at the Kennedy Center. Bloody play. Thank God I've not work today... oh, right. Crap.

Last night I wore:

BB lightweight donegal tweed sack with a red overcheck
BB white OCBD
Bill's M2 khaki button fly
J Press navy/red surcingle belt
J Crew navy/light blue/cream/lime green argyles
Bass half strap weejuns

And again this morning after a quick jaunt to the emergency tie in the glove box:
The same oxford, sports coat, belt, socks, shoes and chinos
J Crew navy/red bar stripe tie

And no one will be the wiser... oh, right. Crap.


----------



## egadfly

*Suburban Trad Dad*

Heading out to run Saturday errands and pick up breakfast:

LE cotton sweater, navy
PRL polo, white
Orvis khaki shorts, 9"
PRL ribbon belt, black/cream
Old Weejuns, no socks
Hungover expression

Enjoy your day, gents.

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt Indy
Brown


----------



## anglophile23

white spread collar 
LE chinos cuffed and flat front
brown belt
USA-made weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL lambswool sweater
Bobby Jones turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Brooks linen/cotton shirt
T&A tie (3.25")
Liberty braces
Hugo Boss socks
RL by C&J shoes


----------



## anglophile23

EB red polo
Levis jeans
USA-made weejuns
argyle socks


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> Brooks linen/cotton shirt
> T&A tie (3.25")
> Liberty braces
> Hugo Boss socks
> RL by C&J shoes
> 
> AlanC-
> Your dress attire looks good


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, Mac. I was just giving you a hard time about my 'non-black' shoes, again.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL sweater
BJ turtleneck
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Daniele

Yesterday morning: seersucker sack sportscoat, quite short and boxy, thin lapels (white/blue-grey, bespoke - I know it's not yet seersucker season but it was 28 Celsius here); MTM madras short sleeves 3BD (large checks in orange and brown shades, very slim fitting); green hipsters in woolen fresco; rusty orange socks; vintage gold watch with orange-navy-orange ribbon, off Cable Car Clothier; Alden 563; Rayban 'Caravan'.

Yesterday afternoon (in a 'Thomas Crown Affair' mood, out for a drive on the hills - No Shelby Cobra or D-Type Jag, but my old dear coupè Lancia still pays the bill;-): navy baracuta-style jacket, old lacoste polo shirt, off-white Levi's Sta Prest, yellow Pantherella socks, brown Clark's Desert Mali laceups boots. Early 70s steel watch, today somebody would define it as 'space-pop design' maybe. Persol 649 and yellow deer's skin full driving gloves.

Today: getting bored at the office.. Charcoal pinstripe (English cut), white shirt with silver vintage collar bar, white linen 4 points folded hanky, pale grey vintage slim jaquard tie, charcoal socks, black handmade oxford laceups. 30s Wyler Vetta in white metal, black crock wristband (worn on the shirt's sleeve) 
Persol 649 and a vintage brown briefcase, a bit worn out.

Nice day to everybody


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> Brooks linen/cotton shirt
> T&A tie (3.25")
> Liberty braces
> Hugo Boss socks
> RL by C&J shoes


AlanC:

The only way your outfit could be any more impressive would be for you tell us that the shoes in your second picture, came from the "do it yourself shoe kits" we see behind you in the first picture! Great look!
Thanks,


----------



## Valhson

So after flipping through some of the wearing today stuff. I noticed that there is not a showing for lapel pins. I don't know how trad something like that is. Just wondering. I do typically wear a fleur-de-lis lapel pin as I graduated college in New Orleans and the proceeds went to the university for rebuild.


todays look

light wool gray slacks
light blue shirt
crazy plad tie
gray sack sport coat compleet with elbow patches... not just looks but worn through!


----------



## Tucker

Valhson said:


> So after flipping through some of the wearing today stuff. I noticed that there is not a showing for lapel pins. I don't know how trad something like that is. Just wondering. I do typically wear a fleur-de-lis lapel pin as I graduated college in New Orleans and the proceeds went to the university for rebuild.


I've never been a big fan of lapel pins as something worn voluntarily. There are circumstances where they might be required (e.g., your job) but other than that I'd pass. This past weekend I attended the celebration of my fraternity's 100th year on the campus of my alma mater. I had a choice of two lapel pins that have languished in a dresser drawer for over 20 years. One was the fraternity flag, the other was the alumni pin. I was hesitant to poke a hole in my lapel, and unsure if either looked good pinned through the button hole, so I went without and felt good about it.

I'd be surprised if there aren't threads in the archive on this subject, since this seems to be the sort of thing that brings out the beast in some people.


----------



## Valhson

Tucker said:


> I've never been a big fan of lapel pins as something worn voluntarily. There are circumstances where they might be required (e.g., your job) but other than that I'd pass. This past weekend I attended the celebration of my fraternity's 100th year on the campus of my alma mater. I had a choice of two lapel pins that have languished in a dresser drawer for over 20 years. One was the fraternity flag, the other was the alumni pin. I was hesitant to poke a hole in my lapel, and unsure if either looked good pinned through the button hole, so I went without and felt good about it.
> 
> I'd be surprised if there aren't threads in the archive on this subject, since this seems to be the sort of thing that brings out the beast in some people.


I can understand that and was just wondering. I did do a search and came back with little on pins and more on flowers and widths.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL sweater
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

Blue/White striped Gitman Bros OCBD
white flat front chinos
brown belt
burgundy USA-made Weejuns

Finished my first final this morning, doing my second tonight.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazar
> RL sweater
> RL OCBD
> Hermes pocket square


Mac,

I really like your outfit today.

Allergies are hurting today. Comfortable clothes are in order
Navy Blue Polo
B2 Chinos
Bass loafers


----------



## Untilted

Foxfield outfit from Saturday










Red 3-2 sack blazer, patch, patch, and patch (first public appearance in day light!)
Bill's M2, with Five Ducks belt
Weejuns, sockless
BB Blue University Stripe OCBD
Cap bought in NYC Chinatown
Rugby Ralph Lauren patch madras narrow tie
Some alcohol. (parents came 4 hours after the photo was taken, so the drinking was rather moderate)


----------



## Joe Tradly

Tilt, we'd appreciate a full report, with additional pictures of others, if you took them. In a new thread, preferably.

Lookin' good!

JB


----------



## spinlps

Untilted said:


> Foxfield outfit from Saturday


Great combo! No need to wait for special events to break this out. Lookin' good.


----------



## zignatius

Untilted: money!! You pull it off well (and not everyone could). Whether it's because of the beers, outdoors, or nice fit and combo, I want to be the first to claim that that's the best-looking red blazer ever. Bravo.


----------



## Untilted

thank you for the kind words guys.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Duck said:


> Mac,
> 
> I really like your outfit today.
> 
> Allergies are hurting today. Comfortable clothes are in order
> Navy Blue Polo
> B2 Chinos
> Bass loafers


Duck-
Thank you


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Foxfield outfit from Saturday


I've got to get myself there one of these days, assuming they don't string up yankees as a fun-for-the-family pre-race game.

Sunday: went to Eastern Market for the first time in months and poked around, glad I went .
BB red & white stripe OCBD
Bill's M2s in British khaki
J Press red/white ribbon belt
Sperry AO topsiders

Monday: wrote a couple three outlines for the take home finals slowly accruing on my desk... what joy!
Target navy polo
LE khaki lightweight chino shorts
J Press navy/green/tan ribbon belt (but don't I seem to live in them during the warmer months)
LL Bean blucher mocs


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## Kingsfield

Greetings all! Finally, some time to get back to posting. 

Lacoste polo, navy
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Quoddy boat shoes


----------



## tsweetland

Brooks 3/2 camelhair sack
Land's End OCBD
Polo Tie
Grey flannels
J. Crew argyles, navy (not pictured)
J. Crew penny loafers (not pictured)
Timex on Central # 1


----------



## anglophile23

Today:
EB blue polo
khaki shorts
topsiders

Tonight for Emerson Quartet:
blazer
blue check square
madras bow tie
white Enro OCBD
seersucker pants
topsiders


----------



## AlanC

RL Polo blue polo shirt
BB stone colored plain front khakis
RLP multicolored stripey ribbon belt
JCrew crew socks
Alden LHS, burgundy then switched to my new Keith Highlanders saddles when they arrived in the mail


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB navy sack suit
BB pink spread
BB University green guards stripe
J&M burgundy cap toe bals

Boring, but seemingly all thought I looked like Kennedy. Odd that WASPs are so associated with him.


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday's getup. Today I am going in a bathrobe.

Huntington sack
Orvis flat-front twill
strap from Central
LE grey Hyde Park
BB outlet tie
*Black* Sebago pennies

As usual, all items thrifted, eBayed and/or deeply discounted. I always mention this not to raise some bogus image of the thrifty New Englander, but to point out to the new guys that with a little patience and luck the look we like can be found without busting the budget.

And hey - looks like I'm switching jobs soon, which means I can save up for something - gasp - new! Or even - dare I say it - MTM?

Wouldn't that be something.


----------



## Daniele

Yesterday, more or less like this:

https://imajr.com/ThomasYipaffair_33745

In the picture, taken befor Easter: Sky blue Baracuta G-9 jacket, white merinos rollneck, Levi's 501 XX mod. 1947, blue suede driving mocs, yellow driving gloves, Persol 649. The Lancia Fulvia Coupè and the S. Leo fortress in the background.


----------



## AlanC

Fantastic, Daniele. You are the epitome of cool. :thumbs-up:

Patrick, what's the new job? I'm sure you'll still visit local governmental meetings as a leisure pursuit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Back to the last gig. I asked them about it a while ago and was pleasantly surprised by their enthusiasm, and now something's come up. We'll see what happens this week.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Daniele said:


> Yesterday, more or less like this:
> 
> https://imajr.com/ThomasYipaffair_33745
> 
> In the picture, taken before Easter: Sky blue Baracuta G-9 jacket, white merinos rollneck, Levi's 501 XX mod. 1947, blue suede driving mocs, yellow driving gloves, Persol 649. The Lancia Fulvia Coupè and the S. Leo fortress in the background.


Nice! That old Matt Munro song came into my head as soon as I saw the photo.

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick-
I hope you get good news on the new job opportunity.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Untilted

Mac, If I ever run into you on the street, I would definitely recognize you.


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, yellow
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986
Baracuta G9, navy


----------



## anglophile23

lime polo-LE
khaki shorts
sperry topsiders


----------



## old_style

Casual today.

Marshall Fields blue cashmere sweater
Flat front LE khakis
braided leather belt
Weejuns


----------



## wnh

Patrick06790 said:


> Yesterday's getup. Today I am going in a bathrobe.
> 
> Huntington sack
> Orvis flat-front twill
> strap from Central
> LE grey Hyde Park
> BB outlet tie
> *Black* Sebago pennies
> 
> As usual, all items thrifted, eBayed and/or deeply discounted. I always mention this not to raise some bogus image of the thrifty New Englander, but to point out to the new guys that with a little patience and luck the look we like can be found without busting the budget.
> 
> And hey - looks like I'm switching jobs soon, which means I can save up for something - gasp - new! Or even - dare I say it - MTM?
> 
> Wouldn't that be something.


I picked up that same tie at a Marshall's in the Bay Area last summer for a whopping $3.00. I love the thing.

Congrats on the (potential?) new job.


----------



## wnh

LE blue/white pencil stripe shirt, broadcloth I believe
Polo khakis, whatever the plain front model is
Dooney & Bourke navy surcingle belt
J. Crew argyles, kelly green with navy and gray diamonds and yellow 'threads'
Carriage (by Timex) watch on Central Strap, green w/ blue and yellow stripes
Bass Chapmons


----------



## AldenPyle

LE Hyde Park Pink OCBD
M2 Steel Blue Poplin 
AE Cole Merlot Loafers
Generic Blue Crew Socks
Giordano Reversal Leather Belt.


----------



## xragman

Focusers Governers Poor Boy Frames


----------



## xragman

Focusers Poor Boy Frames
BB Pink OCBD
Pants(Damn, I forgot to put on pants)
Sperry Topsiders
Watch from father w/olive grossgrain band
GPS ankle band from the State


----------



## anglophile23

Going anglo today to celebrate finishing my final final.

BB Tattersall-cotton but point collar
rust cords
argyles
USA-made weejuns-still trying to break them in

To hot for tweed otherwise.....


----------



## Kingsfield

Lacoste polo, white
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Hamilton Khaki Field watch
Sperry CVO, white
Baracuta G9, navy


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL sweater
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*Droopy drawers at the end of a long day*

I'd a hiked up them Bill's except I'm in my skivvies now and bush if I'm getting dressed again to re-shoot.

BB linen jacket
BB shirt
BB tie
Bill's M1
Very dirty bucs
Strap from Central
Cheap cigar

The jacket is a compromise. It's darted, but fine in every other regard - minimal padding especially.

And even with the darts I don't think anybody's going to confuse me with some sleek character from the Fashion forum.


----------



## Daniele

Today is something not too dissimilar to this (pic taken in a NYC club last November; odd expression due to jet lag The suit is actually darker than in the photo.

https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=nyccoolnesseq4.png

Alan C., Doc Damage, cheers!

Unfortunately I can't see Youtube videos on this pc, what was the Monro's song about?

Nice day to everybody,

D.


----------



## Duck

Southern Proper Cotton Tie
B2 Non non Iron French cuff 
Press grey suit
JM tassel loafers black
B2 black belt


----------



## Duck

Close up of the tie and my neck


----------



## Kingsfield

J Press navy blazer
BB OCBD, pink
Bills M2, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Alden 986


----------



## egadfly

Kingsfield said:


> J Press navy blazer
> BB OCBD, pink
> Bills M2, khaki
> Rolex Datejust
> Alden 986


Funny, I'm in almost the same ensemble:

Mercer OCBD, pink
Bills M1 button-fly, khaki
Seiko diver
Alden 986

I threw my O'Connell's navy blazer on as I was leaving the house, but probably don't need it.

EGF


----------



## EastVillageTrad

J Press navy blazer with Ben Silver college buttons
J Press OCBD blue w/ flap pocket
B2 No. 1 Stripe Repp tie yellow/white/navy
Greyish brown B2 tropical wool trous.
J Press Blue Strech Surcingle belt
Bostonian Crown Windsor Penny Loafers, starting to fall apart, sideseam stiching loosening and hole developed near left ball 
AA 406 frames Amber 
Generic swiss watch w/ red/blue central watch strap


----------



## Duck

Squadron A said:


> AA 406 frames Amber


Sharp looking glasses.


----------



## anglophile23

Duck said:


> Close up of the tie and my neck


One of my favorite Southern Comfort ties.

blue university stripe OCBD-EB
LE cuffed, flat front chinos
USA-made Weejuns
Kenneth Cole brown leather belt


----------



## Duck

anglophile23 said:


> One of my favorite Southern Comfort ties.
> 
> blue university stripe OCBD-EB
> LE cuffed, flat front chinos
> USA-made Weejuns
> Kenneth Cole brown leather belt


It is a great tie. The flower of the South


----------



## Jolly Roger

LE white OCBD
BB navy and red tie
cheap chinos
Polo white and navy D-ring belt
Bass "Exeter" white bucks
Montecristo Cigars


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Southern Proper Cotton Tie
B2 Non non Iron French cuff 
Press grey suit
JM tassel loafers black
B2 black belt[/QUOTE]

Duck-
You are looking good!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Yesterday at work:
BB Blazer
BB blue OCBD
BB University Guard stripe (despite my choice earlier this week, I made that unconsciencely)
Bill's M2 button fly in khaki
Known-only-to-God braided leather belt
Alden 986s

Today, after pulling a near allnighter to finish a final:
BB pink OCBD
Bill's M2s in khaki
That same braided leather belt
Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Doctor Damage

Daniele said:


> Unfortunately I can't see Youtube videos on this pc, what was the Monro's song about?


Whaaaa...? You haven't seen that bit of film? Iconic!!!

Essentially, it is a long driving sequence over the start credits to the movie, with the Munro song providing the soundtrack. Raf Vallone is driving his vintage Lambo (well, not vintage for the 60s) over a mountain pass over the Alps into Italy. It's a two lane bit of macadam which is clinging to the side of the mountains most of the way. The camera shot is mostly point-of-view. He keeps driving up, up, up, he passes snow but then it gets sunny and he puts on some classic thick-rimmed sunglasses. He's wearing a white shirt, sleeves rolled up, with black tie loosened. We see him working the gears and the engine revving up and down, as he takes corners. The song is playing, with a wonderful slow jazzy pace and Munro crooning. He passes a few cars going both ways, lots of maginificent scenery. He crosses the continental divide and starts down the opposite side downhill, enters a tunnel, then....BAAMMM! He runs into a bulldozer the Mafia has parked in the tunnel and his Lambo explodes in flames, killing him. The mob shoves his burning wreck into a mountain river. Next, we cut to London where Micheal Caine...

Find a DVD copy somewhere. You'll watch the opening credits over and over again. In fact, once this is posted, I'm going to do just that.

You'll be humming that song when you're piloting your Lancia. The movie also has Noel Coward's last film role. And then there's the Mini race though Milano, with an old Landie 110 as the support vehicle. Very 60s movie, ambiguous ending. Can't recommend it enough.

DocD

Edit: The city is in fact Turin, and Raf Vallone played the Mafia boss, not the buy at the start who is killed. Should have know this.


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazar
> BJ OCBD
> Hermes pocket square


"POPPY", lookin' sweet!---about time you posted something of note.


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick06790 said:


> I'd a hiked up them Bill's except I'm in my skivvies now and bush if I'm getting dressed again to re-shoot.
> 
> BB linen jacket
> BB shirt
> BB tie
> Bill's M1
> Very dirty bucs
> Strap from Central
> Cheap cigar
> 
> The jacket is a compromise. It's darted, but fine in every other regard - minimal padding especially.
> 
> And even with the darts I don't think anybody's going to confuse me with some sleek character from the Fashion forum.


Great stuff, Patrick.


----------



## Untilted

Old man trad today:

Wool/Cotton blend tattersall button down in earthly colors
burgundy sweater vest
M2
Quoddy's w/ socks
In need of taking a shower

Finals Week = 

And I think I look pretty darn Ivy League.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Hot*

LE Powder Blue Linen Camp Shirt
Bills Grey Poplin M1S
Timberland East Bay Boat Shoe (No socks, of course)


----------



## Kingsfield

Viyella BD, Hunting MacIntosh
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Quoddy boat shoes


----------



## anglophile23

Watching the Derby on TV:
navy blazer
LE white/blue check pocket square
EB spring tattersall
madras bow tie from bowties.com
Albert Thurstan sleeve garters
LE cuffed chinos
USA-made Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt
brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL sweater
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## AlanC

For our small Derby party this evening:

Brooks Brothers white with blue stripes OCBD
Land's End reds (plain front)
JCrew blue and white ribbon belt
JCrew navy socks
Brooks Brothers off white bucks

We served hot browns and Derby pie.

'My old Kentucky home, far away...'


----------



## Jolly Roger

AlanC said:


> 'My old Kentucky home, far away...'


Brooks charcoal 3 roll to 2 suit
LE blue OCBD
blue and gold tie from Daniel's in Morgantown
Allen-Edmonds Fairfax (forget all the talk of Fairfax, Virginia. How many of you have touched the Fairfax Stone at the very headwaters of the mighty Potomac?) in Chestnut

"Oh, the West Virginia Hills,
How majestic and how grand,
With their summits bathed in glory
Like our Prince Immanuel's Land..."

Only lost a few bucks on Storm in May. I possess the American penchant for rooting for the underdog, but all told it was a grand evening...


----------



## abc123

Jolly Roger said:


> Allen-Edmonds Fairfax (forget all the talk of Fairfax, Virginia. How many of you have touched the Fairfax Stone at the very headwaters of the mighty Potomac?) in Chestnut


JR-

I actually do remember driving there one afternoon while my family was on vacation in the area. Unfortunately, I have to say it wasn't all that exciting as a 10 year old.


----------



## Jolly Roger

abc123 said:


> JR-
> 
> I actually do remember driving there one afternoon while my family was on vacation in the area. Unfortunately, I have to say it wasn't all that exciting as a 10 year old.


The spot itself ain't that grand, truth be told, unless one considers the historical significance.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Hat Company
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL polo
Noname pocket square


----------



## AlanC

No turtleneck, mac--did a heat wave hit the Northeast?

(Nice hat.)


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Turtlenecks have been put away until next winter. No walking pneumonia this winter. Frost warning for tonight.
Buckskin fedora is good looking


----------



## anglophile23

EB light blue polo
tan seersucker shorts
USA-made Weejuns


----------



## Daniele

Doctor Damage said:


> Whaaaa...? You haven't seen that bit of film? Iconic!!!
> 
> You'll be humming that song when you're piloting your Lancia. The movie also has Noel Coward's last film role. And then there's the Mini race though Milano, with an old Landie 110 as the support vehicle. Very 60s movie, ambiguous ending. Can't recommend it enough.
> 
> DocD
> 
> Edit: The city is in fact Turin, and Raf Vallone played the Mafia boss, not the buy at the start who is killed. Should have know this.


Oh yes, The Italian Job!! One of my favourite movies! A classic.
The ballad sung half in Italian by Monro is 'Certi momenti', very inspiring for driving on mountain curvy roads, indeed! Mr Rossano Brazzi was a cool guy also in his everyday life, his wardrobe was cut by best Roman tailors of the period (among wich Cifonelli, famous for his concave natural shoulder).
And the Lamborghini Miura..what a stunning car!

Today at the office, basicly this is the look:
https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=azdanielesavar3wn5.jpg

...but I'd rather to be HERE, in a more casual outfit ..;-)
https://img408.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cotedazurrb8.jpg


----------



## gtguyzach

A couple of shots from the weekend.

At graduation on Saturday:

White LE OCBD 
BB Gold/Navy Mini No1 Stripe Bow (I think)
GT Stadium Pants
Saddle Bucks
Black cap and gown



At the wedding on Sunday:
BB Brookscool khaki poplin sack
LE pink hyde park OCBD
JA Bank bow
BB penny loafers


----------



## Southern_Proper

Congratulations!

My daughter just finished her second year at Tech and we're about to send another daughter in the fall.


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, white
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Quoddy boat shoes
Baracuta G9, navy


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes bow tie 
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

cotton/wool blend tattersal from CT
flat front chinos
brown belt
USA-made Weejuns


----------



## Valhson

Good day to ya. Another manic Tuesday in the Navy Yard, again not overly trad. Still standing my ground and working toward that lofty goal. You should see the way people dress around here. Heck, the way most contractors dress in general when they don’t have a meeting.  

Alas, who am I to judge…


White OCBD
red thrift-ed pin dot tie
black pinstriped trousers 
Matching sack jacket (not really a suit but passing it off as one for the meeting with the captain today.)
Timex on central #3


Sporting the undeniable look of someone needing a lot of coffee and fast.:crazy:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo necktie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm breaking in my replacement - a kid who interned last summer. I was pleased to see he wore a blazer, tie and decent chinos to an event this morning. Terrible shoes, though.

Almost all LE today, though not by design. It just worked out that way.

There's a blue linen blazer that goes on top but it's quite warm today. Plus I will most likely be coat and tieless, at least to begin with, at the new gig, so this is a harbinger of sorts.

The ribbon belt is a new departure. AlanC got me started on this bit of frippery.


----------



## AlanC

^Make sure you post that in the contest thread at Style Forum, Patrick.

Nice belt.


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> RL shirt
> Ferragamo necktie
> Hermes pocket square


My fav outfit of yours!! Love the shirt! and the dimple!


----------



## Jolly Roger

OCBD by Brooks
Chinos by Duck Head
Ribbon Belt by Polo
Dirty Buck Saddle Oxfords by Nordstrom
Pipe by Lasse Skovgaard
Tobacco by Samuel Gawith


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Untilted-
Thank you for your comments


----------



## Desk Jockey

Patrick06790 said:


> The ribbon belt is a new departure. AlanC got me started on this bit of frippery.


I've the same belt... and a not-so-insignificant number of other ones.

Workin' after a very long and unpleasant weekend of finals and familial medical issues. C'est la vie.

BB Fitz in grey
BB blue spread
BB university width gold No. 1 tie
J&M cap toe bals in burgundy ('cause they where the only ones shined)
J Press collar bar which, surprisingly, looked perfect with the spread. And here I was eschewing the idea when sans point.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Patrick-
Congratulations on your new job. Where will you be working?


----------



## AlanC

BB 3/2 blazer with patch pockets
BB OCBD w/ blue stripes
Hanauer madras tie
Kent Wang snowflake pocket square
Land's End reds
JCrew ribbon belt
RL Polo yellow crew socks
BB bucks

Caswell-Massey Newport


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Very sharp! Are you wearing white bucks?


----------



## Untilted

Alan, now THAT's trad, and preppy.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^Make sure you post that in the contest thread at Style Forum, Patrick.
> 
> Nice belt.


Not a chance. Those guys are merciless.

But thanks for tipping me off on the belt possibilities.



mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> Congratulations on your new job. Where will you be working?


Back at the rehab where I used to work. Can't seem to escape the place. I'll be a second shift monitor, which is the equivalent of a noncom, but with the two and a half years of working in the larger community I suspect I will find myself in a PR-related spot before long.


----------



## Benjamin.65

Patrick06790 said:


> Almost all LE today, though not by design. It just worked out that way.


that blue and red tie is fabulous mate. More so because it's so unexpected with your tan/taupe color in the rest of your kit that you've pictured.

Is that linen or slik or a blend of both?

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## apharis

First day of Maymester, and it's a hot one...

*1. White LE Polo*
*2. Blue RL OCP* [oxford cloth pants]
*3. White RL Canvas D-Ring Belt* with Navy ribbon stripe with embroidered whales...[ It's actually shown in _The Official Preppy Handbook_ on page 145 if anyone has a copy.]
*4. Analog Timex w/ Navy, Red, & White striped Grosgrain watchband
5. Topsiders
*


----------



## tripreed

apharis said:


> First day of Maymester, and it's a hot one...
> 
> *1. White LE Polo*
> *2. Blue RL OCP* [oxford cloth pants]
> *3. White RL Canvas D-Ring Belt* with Navy ribbon stripe with embroidered whales...[ It's actually shown in _The Official Preppy Handbook_ on page 145 if anyone has a copy.]
> *4. Analog Timex w/ Navy, Red, & White striped Grosgrain watchband
> 5. Topsiders
> *


Good looking belt. I reckon Leather Man Ltd. could recreate one like it.


----------



## apharis

I love a good Leatherman belt.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Red/white cotton pincord suit
BB white OC club collar shirt
Press collar pin
Tie from one of my old rugby clubs
Smathers/Branson needlepoint belt: navy w/red crabs
Alden 986 (no sox)


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> Smathers/Branson needlepoint belt: navy w/red crabs
> Nice belt. My belt-SB needlepoint belt


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, white
Murray’s Nantucket red shorts
Rolex Datejust
Quoddy boat shoes


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> HL Poling and Sons said:
> 
> 
> 
> Smathers/Branson needlepoint belt: navy w/red crabs
> Nice belt. My belt-SB needlepoint belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a honey, Mac. I also have an hunt scene on an off-white ground. They're great belts. I need more.
Click to expand...


----------



## Topsider

tripreed said:


> Good looking belt. I reckon Leather Man Ltd. could recreate one like it.


I actually have one similar to that from Leatherman, Ltd. The main difference is that the whales are spouting.


----------



## Patrick06790

Benjamin.65 said:


> that blue and red tie is fabulous mate. More so because it's so unexpected with your tan/taupe color in the rest of your kit that you've pictured.
> 
> Is that linen or slik or a blend of both?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Ben


It's actually an orange stripe. The colors are very similar to those of the New York Mets.

And it's silk, from the LE overstocks section - a terrific source of inexpensive and decent quality ties.


----------



## anglophile23

Brooks Brothers tattersall-ebay
Lands End Cuffed flat front chinos
brown belt
tan/blue/brown argyles
USA-made Johnston and Murphy wingtips in dark brown-ebay, they say Oltima, not sure if its the model or the line


----------



## Patrick06790

Dug out the poplins. It's 83 degrees.

Wore this for instructing the new guy, who relapsed this morning with a t-shirt and cargo shorts,

BB poplin sack
BB shirt from a thrift shop
Another Metsian tie
AE Birmingham in a pebbly mode
Trying for a Rumpolean effect with pocket square

And later, degenerating a bit myself for an afternoon of sweeping mouse turds out of the summer camp while listening to the Mets and Giants on the radio.


----------



## AsherNM

*For A 'Pretentious Tea Party'*









BB 1818 patch pockets and breast, navy blazer
Wrinkled Orvis OCBD
BB White Linen handkerchief (which I've totally mangled)
BB Madras tie (a bit too wide, but a lovely cotton tie)


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sportcoat
BB OCBD
Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie, vintage from the now defunct Trad shop Richard's of Mountain Brook, 3.25" wide
Kent Wang white leaf design pocket square
ribbon belt
RL Polo flat front trousers
RL houndstooth socks
AE Saratoga tassels

Brooks Brothers 'Made in England' vintage beaten up topframe briefcase


----------



## Untilted

AsherNM said:


> BB 1818 patch pockets and breast, navy blazer
> Wrinkled Orvis OCBD
> BB White Linen handkerchief (which I've totally mangled)
> BB Madras tie (a bit too wide, but a lovely cotton tie)


very nice! tradly hair style too!


----------



## AsherNM

Untilted said:


> very nice! tradly hair style too!


If only it looked that good in real life 

AlanC, I especially like the leather goods.


----------



## AlanC

Thanks. If only I had hair to sport a trad hair style...


----------



## Desk Jockey

And now I feel all self conscious and inadequate about what I wore. Fine taste for summer by all.

BB white OCBD
LE British khaki shorts
J Press red & white ribbon belt
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## mcarthur

*^*



AlanC said:


> Thanks. If only I had hair to sport a trad hair style...


AlanC-
That is the purpose for fedora. A straw hat would go very well with your good looking outfit. I would wear my necktie a little longer.


----------



## AlanC

I'm working on the fedora. You're right about the tie.


----------



## BobGuam

I got a chuckle about the hair comment. Same as me. I should look for a fedora as well but I think I am going to have to look for straw type since it is HOT here in Guam. But no hat shops here.... Good luck in your search.


----------



## a.dickens

tripreed said:


> Good looking belt. I reckon Leather Man Ltd. could recreate one like it.


You could call the Polo outlet in Commerce, GA ((706) 335-4803). I was in there the other day, and they had a rack of them for around $25-$30 (I don't exactly remember).


----------



## tsweetland

Lazy Trad

BB OCBD, white, sleeves rolled, top button undone
Polo tie, light blue w/pink/green mini foulard print
J. Crew essential chinos
J. Crew penny loafers, no socks
Timex on Central #1 band


----------



## Harris

AlanC said:


> Norman Hilton 3/2 sportcoat
> BB OCBD
> Atkinson's Irish Poplin tie, vintage from the now defunct Trad shop Richard's of Mountain Brook, 3.25" wide
> Kent Wang white leaf design pocket square
> ribbon belt
> RL Polo flat front trousers
> RL houndstooth socks
> AE Saratoga tassels
> 
> Brooks Brothers 'Made in England' vintage beaten up topframe briefcase


Nice, Alan. Where did you find the Hilton?

I wonder if Richard's was similar to Max's in Charleston.


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, Harris. The Hilton is relatively new ('new' Hilton, rather than 'old' Hilton), and originated from another Mountain Brook establishment, Mobley & Sons. It came into my hands through the good graces of the local Goodwill for under $5 (although I did have it altered some).

I have several old items from Richard's. A few ties, the Hilton herringbone sportcoat you've admired, and a recently acquired Hilton tweed suit. Rare poster '3-Button Bob' apparently is friends with Richard of Richard's of Mountain Brook.


----------



## tripreed

AsherNM,

You didn't mean "Tea Par_tay_" did you?


----------



## Cowtown

O'Connells olive poplin suit
LE white point collar
PS purple tie
BB Alden tassel cordovan shells (Just rec'd from ebay seller. They are heading to Alden for recrafting. They are my first pair of cordovan shells but will not be the last.)


----------



## Desk Jockey

It'll be in the 80s for a spell today... time to finally break out the summer wardrobe.

BB blazer
BB blue OCBD
Dockers plain front, and aggressively cuffed, white linen pants (they were really cheap)
LE red/navy/gold skinny tie
J Press navy surcingle belt
J Crew white with grey/light blue/navy argyles
Bass half-strap weejuns


----------



## paper clip

Desk Jockey said:


> It'll be in the 80s for a spell today... time to finally break out the summer wardrobe.


Same here - even a bit muggy! In office alone today with no appts.

BB pinpoint OCBD (regular fit - definitely seems too baggy for my frame. I am probably going to order a white and blue in slim fit during this FF. However, they only carry those in non-iron. Oh well, I like pinpoint pressed anyway...wow, I just hi-jacked my own post!)
LE vintage green khakis from end of last year.
LE surcingle belt
Dexter loafers
Central strap (one of the few in 20mm)

Enjoy the day!


----------



## Patrick06790

Cotton jacket - Gant - no darts
LE pinpoint straight collar - I find I do not own a lightweight white bd
LE overstocks special tie
Bill's poplins
Central strap
Generic square
Sebagos
And peeking out down there the ribbon belt I bought from Alan.


----------



## Untilted

patrick, nice jacket!

paper clip, you can wear green chinos to office?


----------



## AlanC

Patrick, you have _got_ to post that in the SF contest thread.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Paperclip-
I am concerned that the floor, your chairs and table do not have any client files laying on them.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Rust


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Patrick, you have _got_ to post that in the SF contest thread.


Done - with grave misgivings.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*



Patrick06790 said:


> Done - with grave misgivings.


Patrick-
You are a good sport!


----------



## agnash

Brooks Brothers Navy blazer, single breasted

Brooks Brothers madras tie, similar to the one worn by AsherNM in the May 9 post, but in green and yellow (primarily)

Trousers from my Jos A Bank blue and white seersucker suit (I am working my way up to full seersucking perfection)

dirty bucks

Oh, and as one of the folically challenged, I have on a straw trillby. I have seen what the Southern sun can do a hairless head.


----------



## Untilted

I put that outfit on for a submission on SF, so I was wearing it for 10 minutes.

Back to T-shirt and cargo shorts.


----------



## AlanC

^ You're burning me up. It's 90 degrees here today.


----------



## paper clip

Tilt: note that I opened with "alone in office/no appts" :icon_smile_wink: I would not wear them if I was meeting with clients or had a court appointment.

Mac: During the late winter I did a major clean-up of my office and neatened up my files.


----------



## Untilted

this is what I'm really wearing today:

lime green linen bd passed down by a fraternity brother
bill's m2
duck belt, which matches the stuffed duck on the chair so well!
white socks
just screwing around in the house


----------



## anglophile23

EB burgundy polo
flat front chinos-Lees
Sperry Topsiders
chronograph watch


----------



## AldenPyle

BB Blue & Tan Checked W/L/S Blend 3/2 Sack
Pink LE Hyde Park
JAB Khaki Repp w/ Sailboats
Olive Oxford Canvas M1's (w/ cuffs, sorry Dr. Damage)
LE Green Cotton Crew Socks
AE Kennetts in Merlot


----------



## AsherNM

Untilted said:


> I put that outfit on for a submission on SF, so I was wearing it for 10 minutes.
> 
> Back to T-shirt and cargo shorts.


I really like the sweater - its a novel but tasteful shade, and has that 'pilling' look. Is it a J. Press shetland? The pants are a nice hue too.

All of my woolen sweaters succumb to the 'shaggie shetlands' look at one point or another.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Wearing*

Gentlemen
My very first attempt at posting an image of todays attire..
Regards

RBH


----------



## mcarthur

^ Sir Royston-
Thank you for posting a picture of your dress attire. You are looking good. Also, I enjoyed a view of your landscaping


----------



## AlanC

^ I really like that waistcoat. What can you tell us about the hat?


----------



## Sir Royston

AlanC said:


> ^ I really like that waistcoat. What can you tell us about the hat?


Thank you
Its a 2 piece Burtons suit from the 50's or 60's.. Although a wonderful suit, the waist is So high that it looks better with a waistcoat, so I have added a Burgundy Doeskin from Dunn & Co.
The hat, one of my Trilbys, is from Christys and although Brown and not strictly correct for a dark grey suit, i like it..
The shirt is from Working Style in New Zealand..


----------



## Valhson

Well this is the first time I posted a pic of myself here so they aren't all that. I will have to clean up the process. I also dont' have a pic of the pants due to a short battery life this morning. I did take a close up as this is my first attempt as wearintg a bow tie. So any comments on the knot would be great. It took me 25 minutes do get it semi correct so that I could get out of the house without too much embarassmentic12337:

filiene's basement bow tie
pinpoint shirt (never wear this but everything else was already worn)
Dockers khakis
seersucker jacket (stupid darts and structured shoulders that shall be fixed)
driving mocs
old timex marlin on central strap


----------



## AlanC

I like that strap. 

My wife and I were at a Dave Ramsey live event last night, and I spied a fellow wearing a seersucker suit and a bowtie down on the floor. He looked great. It's time I brought my seersucker out for the season.


----------



## Kingsfield

BB OCBD, blue
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Rolex Datejust
Sperry CVO, white


----------



## paper clip

Sir Royston: great pictures, sir. A great outfit well nicely assembled. Reminds me of Patrick - a lot of different pieces well put together. I really like the hat. Welcome to the "picture club".

Valhson: Nice work. Thanks for posting the pics. It's a big step! Watch and strap is great. Good work with the bow, perhaps a bit tighter on the knot would be my only suggestion. Enjoy!


----------



## Valhson

paper clip said:


> Good work with the bow, perhaps a bit tighter on the knot would be my only suggestion. Enjoy!


Thanks, all those years sailing around payed off I guess.

"tie me a knot mister, tie me a knot..."

I was feeling like the bow tie was too loose. Is pulling on the neck side of the knot the only way to really tighten it down?


----------



## Untilted

AsherNM said:


> I really like the sweater - its a novel but tasteful shade, and has that 'pilling' look. Is it a J. Press shetland? The pants are a nice hue too.
> 
> All of my woolen sweaters succumb to the 'shaggie shetlands' look at one point or another.


Yep, it's a J.Press shaggy dog. I love that shade of green too! The shirt's J.Press too.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

Cleaning up around the house today, probably going to get dragged to Adams Morgan after nightfall and mugged by Ethiopians.

BB blue/white OCBD
LE khaki shorts
J Press navy/light blue ribbon belt
Sperry topsiders -or- Bean bluchers, I haven't decided as I've not had yet the luxury of escaping this mess of a house.


----------



## wnh

Untilted: Looking good, winter and summer. I love that jacket.

Sir Royston: Interesting look. Not my cup of tea, but it certainly works for you. I appreciate the varying degrees of red.

Valhson: I've got that same strap, but it seldom makes its way onto my watch. The #1 Central strap is my go-to, but I think you've just given me inspiration to try that one out a bit more often.


As for my own get-up:
Sky blue Faded Glory (Wal-Mart brand) polo
Polo chinos, flat front and hemmed
J. Crew duck belt
J. Crew navy/green thick stripe socks
Bass Chapmons

Uninspiring, but comfortable.


----------



## A.Squire

AlanC said:


> My wife and I were at a Dave Ramsey live event last night, and I spied a fellow wearing a seersucker suit and a bowtie down on the floor...


I sure hope he was alright.


----------



## anglophile23

french blue no-name shirt
LE cuffed chinos
Sperry topsiders


----------



## Brownshoe

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5433661

I just posted a bunch of pics on the Stylefprum contest--here's what I actually wore:

BB sack plaid jacket
I can't remember if the oxford is BB or Lands' End
Polo tie
BB jeans
Florsheim wingtips
tweed rain hat


----------



## anglophile23

Now:
EB spring tattersall OCBD
light tan flat front chinos-no cuffs I'm afraid(planning to have them cuffed soon)
USA-made Bass Weejuns
Albert Thurstan arm bands

Later:To see a Symphony in a local botanic gardens
I'm about to add a red bow tie with small blue squares and a navy blazer with a blue/black check pattern on a white background.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What ar you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Robert Talcott pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

Sweet fancy Moses was today a long and annoying day at work (as an aside, I apologize to any and all who visited the Conn Ave store today, like Untilted, our AC was out and in came the hot and muggy).

BB madras sports coat
BB white OCBD
BB navy knit tie
Bill's button fly M2s in khaki
J Press guard stripe ribbon belt
LL Bean blucher mocs

Later, or now, out to see the midnight showing of 28 Weeks Later with friends
BB green corduroy sack in lieu of the madras and sans the knit


----------



## AlanC

South of the Mason-Dixon Trad:



















Haspel seersucker
Bullock & Jones button down
Brooks Brothers linen tie
Lehner pocket square
Faconnable braces
Pantherella socks
Brooks Brothers bucks


----------



## Untilted

nice outfit, Alan.

the tie should have been lime green embroidered with cotton.


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue university stripe OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
USA-made JM wingtips sans socks


----------



## Valhson

Very nice Alan!

Proving that Trad north of the Mason-Dixon is not the only true trad.

I need to wave the magic tailor wand and get the seersucker pants back faster... 

looks great.


----------



## Prepdad

Alan. You have on my clothes. Did I leave the door unlocked again?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Good looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Adventurebilt


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

Brunch at a bistro in Alexandria with Abbie in the early afternoon (you know, after Meet the Press) and dinner with the parents in the evening, with the addition of a blazer to the below, at a Japanese place in Silver Spring.

BB red/white OCBD
Levi's shrink-to-fit 501s
J Press navy/red surcingle belt
Alden 986s

Boy was it nice to not think about the dozen or so pages I've still to write for that final final.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> Brunch at a bistro in Alexandria with Abbie in the early afternoon (you know, after Meet the Press) and dinner with the parents in the evening, with the addition of a blazer to the below, at a Japanese place in Silver Spring.
> 
> BB red/white OCBD
> Levi's shrink-to-fit 501s
> J Press navy/red surcingle belt
> Alden 986s
> 
> Boy was it nice to not think about the dozen or so pages I've still to write for that final final.


Did you outdress your dad?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Did you outdress your dad?


Eh, what can I say, they're barely reconstructed hippies. Funny how traditionalism skips a generation... or the whole cosmic irony thing of two people who marched in protest ended up with a son in button-downs who dates girls in pearls.


----------



## Sir Royston

AlanC said:


> South of the Mason-Dixon Trad:
> 
> Haspel seersucker
> Bullock & Jones button down
> Brooks Brothers linen tie
> Lehner pocket square
> Faconnable braces
> Pantherella socks
> Brooks Brothers bucks


Beautiful suit!!

here is my Sunday attire.. 
Vintage 3 piece Tweed with Fall front trousers (rather rare I think)
Christy's Trilby
Shirt from Pink
Socks. Cordings
Braces, Thurstons Navy boxcloth
Tie and sock suspenders from Hilditch & Keay
Pocket Sq. Vintage unknown


----------



## BobGuam

You are looking really snappy there Sir Royston. Would you please tell me about sock suspenders. I don't believe I know what they are. Thanks.

Bob


----------



## BobGuam

Great look Alan, Seersucker and white bucks. Must be summer in the south. Bob


----------



## Sir Royston

BobGuam said:


> You are looking really snappy there Sir Royston. Would you please tell me about sock suspenders. I don't believe I know what they are. Thanks.
> 
> Bob


Sock suspenders are an essential item that supports a Gentleman's socks and stops an calf being exposed..I have worn them for years and have no intention of ever changing!!

Being a confirmed traditionalist its just one of those things that is taken as read
an image..


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Hermes bow tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> And peeking out down there the ribbon belt I bought from Alan.


We can thank the gods that the belt is the only thing peeking out down there...

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

My final entry in the SF contest. I knew that was a mistake. I was accused of sunlamp usage and other rococo devilries.

J Press poplin
LE ocbd
Hober tie in my college colors
Central strap
Haig and Lloyd wingtips
Completely honest, fishing-related sunburn. I turn bright red early on and gently ripen. And yes, I slather on sunscreen.


----------



## Duck

Beautiful Monday!

B2 bow tie 
Light purple RL Ocbd
B2 belt
Poplin pants (no cuffs, the horror)
AE burgundy Grayson's
No socks

Trying to get all my work done today through lunch Wednesday so that I can take of the wedding plans and then the honeymoon. I will post all of those photos after Memorial Day. That will be fun for all.


----------



## Prepdad

Really like the lavender shirt and the bow tie colours all together


----------



## Duck

Prepdad said:


> Really like the lavender shirt and the bow tie colours all together


Thank you, I try to keep everyone around here pleased.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Duck said:


> Thank you, I try to keep everyone around here pleased.


You know, 'sept for the no-cuff heresy and all.

Early packing for my soon approaching Canadian excursion, finished that damned paper. Realized that as I looked with semi-excitement at the new J Crew & Brooks catalogues I am in serious need of help. Sad, that.

BB blue OCBD
Bill's canvas M2s in brown
Ancient yet salvageable J Press navy/orange surcingle belt
Gold Toe brown with khaki/rust/orange argyles
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## anglophile23

blue Gitman Bros OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
USA-made Weejuns
brown belt-ordering some web belts soon

Later added a red bow tie with blue squares and a navy blazer.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Desk Jockey said:


> Early packing for my soon approaching Canadian excursion...


Where are you going? If you're passing through Buffalo, don't forget O'Connells.

DocD


----------



## Desk Jockey

Doctor Damage said:


> Where are you going? If you're passing through Buffalo, don't forget O'Connells.
> 
> DocD


Would that I only could. I'm going to Ottawa by train, so no such luck. I have however on multiple occasions over the past few weeks called and depleted my already strained account. Something of which I'm sure that Ethan doesn't mind that in the least.

BB blazer
BB blue OCBD
Bill's M2s in khaki
Generic braided brown leather belt
Gold Toe argyles in navy with green/light blue/orange
J Press bow in maroon/navy/buff
Bass weejuns


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Cognac kangaroo vamps, blue tops cowboy boots made by Tex Robin in Abilene Texas,
Stone washed Wrangler 13MWZ jeans
Vogt floral tooled tapered belt
Vogt four piece ranger buckle set
Orange Wrangler shirt with blue denim collar


----------



## Duck

Cowboybootnut said:


> Cognac kangaroo vamps, blue tops cowboy boots made by Tex Robin in Abilene Texas,
> Stone washed Wrangler 13MWZ jeans
> Vogt floral tooled tapered belt
> Vogt four piece ranger buckle set
> Orange Wrangler shirt with blue denim collar


Texas trad?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Rust


----------



## tntele

If you have ever been to Texas, then you know that his outfit if very "Texas Trad". I was born in Abilene and my family still lives outside of the area in the thriving towns of Aspermont, Jayton, Albany, Old Glory, and the big city of Lubbock. On another note, my grandfather was the Justice of Peace in Stonewall County, Texas and also a farmer. Before he died, we talked about his collection of boots. He told me that he never wore a pair of shoes in his life, only boots. Even as a small boy, he only wore boots. Its just the way it is the panhandle of Texas! What is more trad than wearing what father wore?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 Blue Seersucker suit (3/2 sack, plain front trou, 100% cotton)
B2 White OC Club collar
Press collar pin
RL Rugby repp (blue/white/gold)
Press yellow/navy ribbon belt
Alden 986s (with socks, amazingly)


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Duck,

Definately Texas Trad. That is all I wear in public, except for the few times I go to the gym.

What are shoes?


----------



## AldenPyle

*Southern "Trad"*

Went dartless and pleatless for a week, so I was keen to wear my M1P's.

LE Orig. OCBD in French Blue
LE 3/2 Seersucker Suit Jacket (Darted)
BB #1 Stripe in Red and Blue
Bills M1P Twill in Stone
Giordano Belt.
Light Blue Silk Geoffrey Beene P^2

Unseen:
Blue BB Argyle Sock
AE Norse Split-toe Rubber Sole Blucher in Chestnut


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## BobGuam

Cowboybootnut, Well there different kinds of traditional. Here on this forum you will normally find, fancy suits, bespoke shoes, starched shirts, ties, bowties, and shiny shoes. But that does not mean wranglers and shiny boots can't also be traditional wear. Welcome to a group of traditionalist. Each talking about traditional wear and passing on their knowledge to each other.


----------



## Brownshoe

Muggy in NY today

BB khaki poplin suit
LL Bean oxford
black knit tie
Press tie clip
Florsheim pennies
trusty Timex on BB band

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5470296


----------



## Untilted

olive reverse pleated docker shorts, 6 inch inseam.
orvis tattersall 80%wool/20%cotton button down
leatherman belt embroidered with UVa logo
Quoddy's mocs
a new princeton cut


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> olive reverse pleated docker shorts, 6 inch inseam.
> orvis tattersall 80%wool/20%cotton button down
> leatherman belt embroidered with UVa logo
> Quoddy's mocs
> a new princeton cut


What is a "princeton cut"


----------



## A.Squire

Lookin' good, Slim.


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> What is a "princeton cut"


----------



## anglophile23

CT White shirt with blue stripes and a spread collar
Lee flat front chinos-cheap but ok
brown belt
USA-made Weejuns from Bass


----------



## patbrady2005

Brownshoe said:


> Muggy in NY today
> 
> BB khaki poplin suit
> LL Bean oxford
> black knit tie
> Press tie clip
> Florsheim pennies
> trusty Timex on BB band
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5470296


I like it - you look sharp.


----------



## AldenPyle

*California Tux*

Thanks. Looks good, though I think I'll stick with the crew cut.

I went back to TNSIL today.
Navy Southwick "Mr. Wicks" Blazer 3/2 Sack
J. Press Blue OCBD w/ Flap
BB Gold #1 Stripe
Geoffrey Beene Solid Cream P^2
LE Willis & Geiger Flat Chinos (best bargain ever, almost in Bills category)
LE O-Ring Dark Brown Suede Belt
Unseen
Sky Blue Uniqlo Crew Socks
AE Holbrook Chromexcel Rubber Soled Blucher


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB Fitzgerald in grey
BB white spread
School tie (maroon/gold/navy)
AE Park Ave in burgundy
J Press collar bar

Looking back into the past, I see that I'm wearing this here suit far too frequently yet I just can bring myself to look at any of the others in the closet.

I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more Fitzy


----------



## tripreed

Desk Jockey said:


> BB Fitzgerald in grey
> BB white spread
> School tie (maroon/gold/navy)
> AE Park Ave in burgundy
> J Press collar bar
> 
> Looking back into the past, I see that I'm wearing this here suit far too frequently yet I just can bring myself to look at any of the others in the closet.
> 
> I've got a fever, and the only prescription is more Fitzy


Are we going to get to see some pics of it? Sounds like a great outfit.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Desk Jockey said:


> Would that I only could. I'm going to Ottawa by train, so no such luck. I have however on multiple occasions over the past few weeks called and depleted my already strained account. Something of which I'm sure that Ethan doesn't mind that in the least.


Don't forget to check out the shoe store in Ottawa, as they have well priced footwear. Their have the most elegant design of any manufacturer, and although the leather uppers have become too shiny & cheap in recent years, they are currently offering the shoe in a brown pebble-grain which is great (but not pictured on the website).

Also, you may get lucky and find some Made-in-the-USA penny loafers by Sebago (they typically have all manner of old stock stashed in their stores).

DocD


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

J. Press blue/black tattersal BD
J. Crew khakis
Trafalgar brown belt with engraved engine-turned buckle
Alden tassel loafers in Cigar shell
sailor's knot bracelet (every summer)
Ray-Ban aviators


----------



## mcarthur

^ When you get the opportunity please post picture


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## Brownshoe

A little "English country" influence today:

Weird hybrid English/American coat--undarted, no shoulder padding, single vent, with throat latch and an odd finish to the buttonholes

BB windowpane oxford

vintage tie with Roosters

BB gray wool trousers

GTH red socks

AE tassle loafers

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5477547

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5477543

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5477545

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5477548


----------



## A.Squire

^_Very_ cocky, old sport. I've been more than a little impressed with what you have been piecing together lately. Keep up the good work.

*Bold socks! Do you do pastels as well?


----------



## Brownshoe

Thank you Squire, high praise from the master.

I do like to wear bold socks--I think any otherwise conservative outfit benefits from one "shocker," be it a bowtie or loud socks or odd color somewhere.

I do like pastels, and need to pick up some more with summer breathing down my neck.


----------



## Desk Jockey

tripreed said:


> Are we going to get to see some pics of it? Sounds like a great outfit.


Sadly not for I've not a camera nor a cord to upload photos from my phone. I guess I could have mailed a photo to myself through the internets, but I don't have any desire to think as it is about the painful bill in the making from Sprint. Thank you though, nevertheless.



Doctor Damage said:


> Don't forget to check out the shoe store in Ottawa, as they have well priced footwear. Their have the most elegant design of any manufacturer, and although the leather uppers have become too shiny & cheap in recent years, they are currently offering the shoe in a brown pebble-grain which is great (but not pictured on the website).
> 
> Also, you may get lucky and find some Made-in-the-USA penny loafers by Sebago (they typically have all manner of old stock stashed in their stores).
> 
> DocD


I might could check that out indeed. Just a few blocks from Parliament. Funny how I'm just going from one Hill to another.


----------



## patbrady2005

LE Blue/White University Stripe OCBD
LE Navy Silk Knot Tie (square bottom)
LE Navy surcingle belt
LL Bean chinos (uncuffed, sorry)
BB dark brown corduroy sportcoat
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## anglophile23

generic white shirt with forward point collar
LE cuffed chinos
brown belt
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## anglophile23

Brook Brothers tattarsall
Le cuffed chinos
brown belt
USA-made JM brown wingtips
no socks


----------



## BobGuam

Love the red socks Brownshoe, how much fun. I should try them and see what happens out here. I already now they would just roll their eyes and go on. Bob


----------



## wnh

To work:
Lands' End pinpoint OCBD - blue pencil stripe
Brooks Brothers apple green Pima cotton sweater, V-neck
Polo khaki chinos, flat front and hemmed
Lavender-ish ribbon belt with white stripes
J. Crew navy/green striped socks
Bass Champmons

Now (it has warmed up since 7:30 this morning):
Lands' End yellow polo
Charleston Twills patch madras shorts
shoeless, sockless, and beltless


----------



## katon

I'm always inspired by the posts here. I'd post more myself, but I find that the things I wear are almost universally unremarkable.  Today it was a plaid flannel button-down and flat-front khakis with brown leather bluchers and a matching belt. 

Perhaps one day I'll be the one sporting pink chinos with a seersucker shirt and dirty bucks, but that day is still a bit away.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

spring tattersall from EB
flat front chinos
USA-made Bass Weejuns
brown belt
chronograph watch

Wore this same shirt when I watched the Derby. Now that Street Sense has lost the Preakness, I will be wearing a different shirt for Belmont. Not that my choice of shirts has anything to do with anything, but it adds to the fun.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Tucker

BB olive poplin
BB blue pinpoint
Press tie
BB shell cordovan belt
Florsheim shell cordovan tassels 
Hamilton Parker on Central #1


----------



## WingtipTom

Tucker said:


> BB olive poplin
> BB blue pinpoint
> Press tie
> BB shell cordovan belt
> Florsheim shell cordovan tassels
> Hamilton Parker on Central #1


Outstanding, Tucker!


----------



## AldenPyle

Excellent Tucker!

Lavender LE Hyde Park
W&G LE Khakis Flat and Cuffed
Pink LE Crew Socks
Burgandy&Navy Grossgrain Belt - Press
Caramel AE Wilberts


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers 3/2 Golden Fleece suit
L.L. Bean flap pocket OCBD
Alexander Julian tie (3" wide, Southern 'Jivey Ivy' twist; actual couture AJ, _not_ 'Colours')
Krementz tie clip, vintage
linen gingham pocket square (from Ben Silver)
Trafalgar braces
stripey socks
Brooks Brothers by Alden black tassels

Adam fedora, 1950s vintage, my grandfather's hat recently refurbished by Art Fawcett

Lime by Caswell-Massey


----------



## wnh

It was a purple day for church this morning.

On me:
BB 3/2 sack blazer, eBay
LE custom shirt, white broadcloth. I have two regrets regarding this shirt: (1) I ordered it a bit too slim all around, and (2) I got the sleeves about an inch too short. I got it (as a gift) before I really knew how a shirt should fit. First time I've worn a non-button-down in quite a while.
BB tie, Marshalls
Bills chamois khakis, eBay
BB pink cotton socks
Weejuns, USA-made, eBay
Central strap #1 on cheap "Carriage" (by Timex) watch.

On my (5 month old) daughter:
Purple mini-gingham check dress
Unamused face


----------



## Untilted

Great outfits, wnh and Alan. Now my version:

GO TO HELL!

Polo panel OCBD
Bill's M2
Alden tassel loafers
J.Crew argyle socks
burgundy surcingle belt from O'Connell's (gotta love it)


----------



## Naval Gent

*On my way to Church*

Sack blazer by JAB. Buttons by Ben Silver.
Wool gaberdine trousers by BB
J Press cotton bow
Vintage Walkover (RIP) bucks. I've had'em since undergraduate days.
White shirt from somewhere

(Let's see if I can master the photo technology)


----------



## Untilted

Very impressive outfit, naval gent.


----------



## wnh

Love the shirt, untilted. Something about it just screams "Saturday afternoon" to me. You have just convinced me that I need one.

Naval Gent, nice job as well. Classic, but wonderful.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Tucker-
You are looking good


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

AlanC-
Your dress attire from head to toe looks outstanding


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

wnh-
A nice looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Naval gent-
You dress attire looks well


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

Tucker, AlanC, wnh, Naval Gent, Untitled-my 2c

OUTSTANDING-I aspire

Almost ashamed to post today, Im in very casual-

EB baby blue polo
Lee flat front chinos
Sperry Topsiders
generic brown belt


----------



## Desk Jockey

I had a long weekend so I'm posting for the last three days at once; or should I have just cheated and upped my post count by three?

Friday: Yet more cleaning around the house. Went later to a going away party for Abbie who's doing this thing at the Sorbonne for a month. She's going to the city of light and I to Ottawa... where's the justice in that?

J Crew navy cotton sweater
BB white OCBD
Bill's button fly M2s in khaki (which have become, without any planning on my part, my weekend pants)
J Press burgundy leather belt
LL Bean blucher mocs

Saturday: Third to last day under which I can use my discount. Pity, that.

BB blazer
BB blue/white OCBD
J Crew yellow with purple & red flowers tie
After a night on a floor and a good shake, the Bill's and belt again
J Crew navy with blue/cream/lime green argyles
Bass beef roll weejuns

Sunday: Went to the Container Store. Funny how there are businesses, indeed now an industry, to sell people things to put the other things in that they've bought and likewise don't particularly need. I however bought new ceder blocks and balls for my suit bags and drawers. Perfectly necessary for the perfectly necessary stuff that fills my room, right?

LE blue Hyde Park OCBD
Levi's 501s
J Press navy surcingle belt
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## Lucky Strike

Crosspost from StyleForum - a Euro attempt at the Trad. (I wore this on Friday)























































Gitman Bros. button-down, inherited 
Brooks Bros blazer, one vent, flapped patch side pockets, inherited
Tootal scarf, worn as ascot, inherited
Longines Sport Chief, inherited
Red lambswwol crew-neck sweater, can't remember
J. Press stripey belt
Banana Republic khakis (I know, but they seem to fit me) Flat front, no cuffs
Penny loafers, can't remember, they must be at least fifteen years old, and the markings are illegible


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Andy Roo

My friend's twenty-second birthday is today, so I'll be going out for sushi and libations in this:

Levi Strauss brown two-button sack tweed jacket
PRL white pinpoint oxford button-down shirt
Kirkland straight-leg blue jeans
Cabela's British military belt
J. Crew red/black/gray argyle socks
USA-made Bass beefroll penny loafers
Timex on a Central strap

Sorry about the jeans, guys, but I've been wearing them for two days and a night and they've gotten really comfortable. I think I did real well on that biochem exam, by the way.


----------



## Untilted

This is not today's outfit, it's from a few weeks ago, during finals week. it was colder back then. i was deleting pictures off of cameras and found this:

BB old 346 sack
orvis tattersall wool/cotton blend bd
BB old repp tie
j.crew olive chinos
surcingle belt, burgundy I THINK
clogs and socks.



correction, the belt cant be burgundy since the burgundy one is hanging off the rack. it must be navy.


----------



## AlanC

^FYI, Untilted, Imageshack allows automatic resizing of pics during upload by clicking on the resize box and choosing your desired size. 640x480 and 800x600 work well for message boards.


----------



## Untilted

Don't like big pictures, Alan? 

The bigger, the better! 

will resize next time.


----------



## AlanC

If you prefer the larger pics there is also a thumbnail option. These take a long time to load, and extend beyond the window size.


----------



## Brownshoe

*Would you buy a used car from this man?*

Sol Moscott Originals frames

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5506160

Vintage Southwick sack jacket
Bean "Weekender" pink oxford
Vintage Rooster "Cottonit" tie

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5506157

Bean navy surcingle belt
Polo chinos (too short to cuff, so I roll 'em up)
Bean camp mocs

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5506161

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5506158

And the typical cheap Timex on Central Watch band

g=55https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?im06159


----------



## Untilted

sublime outfit, brownshoe.


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue university stripe OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
generic brown belt
USA-made Bass Weejuns


----------



## Desk Jockey

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?im06159


I'd kill for, and likely later get killed in, that jacket.

I did nothing of note today, and a blissful thing that is.

J Crew navy polo
LE lightweight khaki shorts
J Press navy/yellow/pink ribbon belt
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## Lucky Strike

Saturday's effort, or rather Saturday night and Sunday morning, dressed for a sixteen-hour drive (another cross-post from the Style Forum Trad contest thread):























































Volvo 240, 1982, stick shift, just inherited from grandfather, grey tweed-ish interior
Brooks Bros. SB2B blazer, one vent, flapped patch pockets, hand-me-down
Brooks Bros. OCBD, five-button front, very worn, hand-me-down - can someone date it?
Striped repp tie á la Republicain, marked "Sir John, Perugia", thrifted
Longines Sport Chief, hand-me-down
Silver cigarette case, inherited from grandfather, now used as wallet
Red lambswool crew-neck sweater, can't remember
Banana Republic khakis (I know, but they seem to fit me well) Flat front, no cuffs
Not visible; military red webbing belt, plain steel sliding buckle
Penny loafers, can't remember, they must be at least fifteen years old, and the markings are illegible


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks Untilted--I've really been enjoying your pictures. I covet that red blazer. How do you like that Orvis tattersall? It looks really nice, and I love tattersall shirts. Haven't tried Orvis yet.

Desk Jockey--it is a little out there, huh? Even in NYC it gets some looks, but I love it too much not to wear it.

Lucky Strike, impeccable ensemble, but I'm really crazy about that car. I have a newer model sedan that lacks the classic Volvo shape and spends a lot of time in the shop. I would trade with you in a second.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks Untilted--I've really been enjoying your pictures. I covet that red blazer. How do you like that Orvis tattersall? It looks really nice, and I love tattersall shirts. Haven't tried Orvis yet.


The orvis shirt's fit is very full cut and boxy. Fabric is really nice. However, the button down collars are a bit short..........

If the Press in DC has a 25% sale this summer (it'd better happen), I'm gonna grab the red/black (or is it blue?) tattersall shirt for 60 bucks. The only 14.5-32 left, waiting for me. I loooove tattersall shirts too, but can't find many gems. 

eh....my outfits are mostly trite (lacking in jackets area), but pretty decent for a student. four CCC sacks coming this week, we'll see how they look on me.


----------



## Brownshoe

Untilted said:


> The orvis shirt's fit is very full cut and boxy. Fabric is really nice. However, the button down collars are a bit short..........
> 
> If the Press in DC has a 25% sale this summer (it'd better happen), I'm gonna grab the red/black (or is it blue?) tattersall shirt for 60 bucks. The only 14.5-32 left, waiting for me. I loooove tattersall shirts too, but can't find many gems.
> 
> eh....my outfits are mostly trite (lacking in jackets area), but pretty decent for a student. four CCC sacks coming this week, we'll see how they look on me.


I have that Press red/black tattersall. I like it a lot, and hope to add the blue one this summer when/if there is a sale.

I look forward to seeing your new CCC duds--please post pics!


----------



## Lucky Strike

Brownshoe said:


> Lucky Strike, impeccable ensemble, but I'm really crazy about that car. I have a newer model sedan that lacks the classic Volvo shape and spends a lot of time in the shop. I would trade with you in a second.


Thanks - I'll have to keep it for sentimental reasons, I'm afraid. I posted on it at Styleforum: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=525165&highlight=Volvo#post525165


----------



## wnh

LE 'coral pink' polo
Bills chamois cloth khakis, M2, flat front and hemmed
J. Crew duck motif belt
J. Crew navy w/ thin burgundy stripe socks
Weejuns


----------



## Brownshoe

My final entries in the Styleforum contest

cosmopolitan trad:

vintage BB navy chalk stripe sack suit (fabric is amazing)
pale green Paul Stuart shirt
vintage brown repp tie from Robert Talbott

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511864

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511861

BB handkerchief

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511862

vintage Omega Seamaster on ribbon band

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511865

brown herringbone socks, merlot AE Park Avenues

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511863

60s IBM drone trad:

Brooksease navy sack suit (pretty mediocre compared to the vintage stuff)
White BB oxford
gray knit tie from somewhere or other
Press tie clip
black Florsheim penny loafers

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511866

absent-minded professor trad:

vintage BB herringbone sack suit

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511867

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511869

BB tattersall shirt
BB bow tie

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511868

Florsheim wingtips (love a chunky cuff)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511870

It's been fun!


----------



## Topsider

An after-work cocktail (dry Bombay martini w/2 olives, stirred).

Jos. A. Bank white OCBD
Brooks Brothers "Makers" tie w/sailboats
Brooks Brothers navy blue gabardine trousers
Tiffany sterling silver belt buckle
Trafalgar croc-pattern calfskin belt
Timex Easy Reader on Central Watch #5 grosgrain strap
Alden LHS 986s (not shown)

Cheers!


----------



## Brownshoe

Just realized something funny:

If you look at my "IBM drone trad" photo, you'll see on the wall behind me, just to the left of my head, a photo of my dad, his sister, and mother, taken in the mid-sixties.

My dad is in an almost identical outfit--sack suit, white oxford, knit tie with clip.

This might have actually been taken during the short period in which my dad did, in fact, work for IBM.

I was wholly unconscious of this when staging the picture, and now I have really freaked myself out!


----------



## Topsider

Hmm...I used to work for IBM, too. I'll bet you couldn't tell from the white shirt.


----------



## anglophile23

red EB polo
off-white chinos
Sperry Topsiders
generic brown belt


----------



## Untilted

BB non-non-iron OCBD
BB No. 1 narrow repp bow
BB butteryellow shetland sweater (raglan shoulders too)
BB wool blackwatch trous, flat front, big cuffs
Leatherman belt embroidered with UVa symbols
J.Crew yellow socks + Alden tassel loafers in burgundy. (not pictured, use your imagination)


----------



## Untilted

These photos of crazyquick on styleforum, I think they should be seen by every member on this forum:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> These photos of crazyquick on styleforum, I think they should be seen by every member on this forum:


These two are even better, particularly the latter:


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blazer
BB pink OCBD
BB navy No 1 university width tie
Dockers cream linen trousers (flat-fronted and cuffed, of course)
J Press burgundy surcingle belt
J Crew white with navy/grey/blue argyles
Bass white bucks

Yeah, so I jumped the gun with the shoes... it was hot. That rule was made for the bloody nouveau riche who didn't quite get that whole "cold means you don't wear bucks." 

So in keeping, it was hot and I don't care.


----------



## A.Squire

Untilted-

Not exactly sure how to say this, but re that last photo- well, you wouldn't happen to have a different one you could substitute?


----------



## A.Squire

Great looks from Brownshoe, though I can't help but wonder if the apple was real or a fake. Judging from the look on his face I'm not sure he knows.


----------



## Untilted

A.Squire said:


> Untilted-
> 
> Not exactly sure how to say this, but re that last photo- well, you wouldn't happen to have a different one you could substitute?


what seems straight is bent, what seems bent is straight.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy straw


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

french blue shirt with a forward point collar
LE cuffed and flat fronted chinos
USA-made Weejuns from ebay
generic brown belt


----------



## tsweetland

J. Press suit
Land's End OCBD
J. Crew tie
Cole Haan cashmere socks
Bostonians


----------



## Brownshoe

A.Squire said:


> Great looks from Brownshoe, though I can't help but wonder if the apple was real or a fake. Judging from the look on his face I'm not sure he knows.


100% authentic and Made in USA.

I suddenly crave a light gray summer suit from Press.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Today's fedora
> Borsalino made in Italy straw


Is this the first wearing of the straw? Huzzah!


----------



## Untilted

My oufit:

3-button high roll DARTED jacket made by some french company, with suede elbow patches
bb blue u.stripe ocbd
old navy PLEATED stone khakis, cuffed
dark blue socks + alden tassel loafers
burgundy surcingle belt


----------



## tsweetland

Brownshoe said:


> 100% authentic and Made in USA.
> 
> I suddenly crave a light gray summer suit from Press.


Brownshoe, that suit was purchased at their sale a few months ago for $208. You can't beat Press's sales.


----------



## A.Squire

^Keep swingin', brother, but you're bating a goose egg this week.

*I wonder if you're not on the wrong team.


----------



## egadfly

Untilted said:


> Darts and pleats can make a man THAT much sexier.


Maybe, but I'm not so sure about the stuffed platypus.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Is this the first wearing of the straw? Huzzah!


Yes! The felts were put into hibernation


----------



## tripreed

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5511869


My friend and I were both admiring your ugly doll. She has Jeero.


----------



## Brownshoe

He certainly is an ugly sucker. I thought he made for an interesting prop.

Maybe I should introduce him to Untilted's platypus.


----------



## Patrick06790

It's been all buttondowns, chinos and loafers/boat shoes at work so far. I wore coat and tie last Friday, when we have a lot of guests, but for general purposes it's too damn conspicuous and I spend too much time charging around. 

It's a struggle. I am used to the authority/respectability a tie and jacket confer. I feel like a shlub, although the residents have already crowned me best-dressed employee.

Not particularly high praise when the senior male counselor looks like he just got out of detox and the women sport sandals with little blinking lights on them.

Bah.

The pay's so much better that it almost makes up for it. I find myself in a bizarro world - my leisure (non-fishing) clothes are now far dressier than my work duds.


----------



## egadfly

*Rockin' the bow, Tradly style.*

Wore a bow to work for the first time yesterday. Fielded the expected amount of ribbing, though I did not -- as Justice Stevens did, famously, when a lawyer before the Court made a crack about his "clip-on" -- untie and retie it in the conference room just to prove a point.

Hanauer bow, Gloucestershire Regimental
O'Connell's sack blazer (3R2, dartless)
JAB signature wool trou, charcoal
Mercer OCBD, blue/while uni stripe
Weejuns

I must say I enjoyed the experience. Like most meritocracies, my office is a collection of some of the worst-dressed people imaginable. It was nice to raise the level a bit. Might even have to invest in a few more ties...

EGF


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> It's been all buttondowns, chinos and loafers/boat shoes at work so far. I wore coat and tie last Friday, when we have a lot of guests, but for general purposes it's too damn conspicuous and I spend too much time charging around.


Have you considered blinking longwings in #8?



egadfly said:


> Wore a bow to work for the first time yesterday. Fielded the expected amount of ribbing, though I did not -- as Justice Stevens did, famously, when a lawyer before the Court made a crack about his "clip-on" -- untie and retie it in the conference room just to prove a point.
> 
> Hanauer bow, Gloucestershire Regimental


Excellent, egadfly! A fine choice of tie; I really like my Hanauers. Keep up the good work. :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Scala Panama


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Ferragamo neck tie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Have you considered blinking longwings in #8?


What on earth is a blinking longwing?


----------



## AlanC

I figured they would go with the sports sandals with blinking lights.










+


----------



## Patrick06790

I see. Sort of a lighthouse effect - "Behold the Blinking Beacon of Boozelessness!"


----------



## Kingsfield

BB polo, navy
Bills M2 shorts, khaki
Rolex Datejust 
Sperry CVOs, navy


----------



## wnh

Patrick06790 said:


> The pay's so much better that it almost makes up for it. I find myself in a bizarro world - my leisure (non-fishing) clothes are now far dressier than my work duds.


How frustrating -- making more money and unable to blow it all on nice clothes for work.

My day:
LE blue/pink checked pinpoint OCBD
Polo chinos, flat front and uncuffed
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
no socks
Bass Chapmons
Central #1 strap on cheap watch


----------



## Untilted

today's outfit:

bb 15-year-old blazer (isnt that quarter inch stitching on lapel beautiful?)
bb ocbd
polo andrew chinos, forward pleated, but no cuff
dark socks with weejuns.


----------



## Connemara

Brooks Bros. "Brooks-Aire" cotton/linen coat, light gray heather with blue/red windowpane
T&A three button-cuff shirt, blue stripe
Zanella tropical weight medium-gray trousers
Blood red socks
Tan belt (some random Marshall's brand)
C&J Whitehalls in tan
Charvet silk PS

Sorry 'bout the craptastic photography.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Barbecue this evening.

Salmon seersucker buttondown
Chinos
White and navy D-ring ribbon belt
White bucks

A Japanese lady told me that I "look like a Southern gentleman."


----------



## anglophile23

baby blue EB polo
Lee flat-fronted chinos
USA-made Weejuns
generic brown belt


----------



## AlanC

Jolly Roger said:


> A Japanese lady told me that I "look like a Southern gentleman."


You couldn't ask for a better compliment.


----------



## Cowboybootnut

More Texas Trad.......

Black James Leddy boots (Abilene TX) with flame stitching
Indigo Wrangler Cowboy Cut Jeans
Pink Wrangler Painted Desert shirt (was white, I dyed it myself)
Black Vogt basket stamped ranger belt
Vogt Silversmiths "Lucky Horseshoe" buckle


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## tsweetland

J. Crew polo
J. Crew shorts
Brand new Quoddy boat shoes, fresh out of the box . . . .


----------



## Untilted

No offense to you, tsweetland.

As much as I love trad clothing, I sometimes sneer at people who wear pastel colored polo shirt, patchmadras shorts and boatshoes. There is really nothing wrong with it. It's just that most people in that outfit I've met in my school are huge d-bags, and I can't get rid of the stereotype. What can I say? Some people gave an otherwise trad outfit a bad name.


----------



## Kent Wang

Cowboybootnut said:


> More Texas Trad.......
> 
> Black James Leddy boots (Abilene TX) with flame stitching
> Indigo Wrangler Cowboy Cut Jeans
> Pink Wrangler Painted Desert shirt (was white, I dyed it myself)
> Black Vogt basket stamped ranger belt
> Vogt Silversmiths "Lucky Horseshoe" buckle


Can you post a picture? I have difficulty imagining a fusion of Texas with trad.


----------



## Mujib

Does any of this qualify?

https://imageshack.us
https://imageshack.us


----------



## Untilted

Mujib, i like your style, a Ben Silver take on trad.


----------



## Untilted

A weekend outfit: slightly GTH
(for some reason, i stand tall in it)


----------



## BeauJest

*Empathy*



Patrick06790 said:


> It's a struggle. I am used to the authority/respectability a tie and jacket confer. I feel like a shlub, although the residents have already crowned me best-dressed employee.
> 
> Bah.
> 
> The pay's so much better that it almost makes up for it. I find myself in a bizarro world - my leisure (non-fishing) clothes are now far dressier than my work duds.


My sincere condolences. I, too, work in an environment which precludes wearing anything "nice." That is why I try to pull out all the stops when it appears I won't get dirty for a few hours.

Try looking at it this way: your ties, jackets and other "currently unwearables" will last a _lot_ longer.


----------



## Naval Gent

*A Cup of Coffee before Church*

Gray POW check sack suit. BB via E-Bay
White OBCD
Churchhill dot bow. Ben Silver
Black Alden cap toes

Happy Memorial Day,

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

^
I like your dress attire


----------



## AlanC

I'm diggin' the flag, NG.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy Panama


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*Dont tread on me*

AlanC and Naval Gent-
Who gets credit for designing this flag?


----------



## anglophile23

Great combo Naval Gent

Yesterday-
EB blue university stripe OCBD
LE cuffed and flat-fronted chinos
generic brown belt
Sperry Topsiders

Today-
red polo from EB
flat-fronted chinos
same belt
USA-made Weejuns


----------



## Naval Gent

mcarthur said:


> AlanC and Naval Gent-
> Who gets credit for designing this flag?


Good question. Probably a derivative design. The flag was originally used by the American Continental Navy, and is the currently prescribed jack for the US Navy. The snake a was popular image in the Revolutionary era. More info:
https://www.navyjack.info/history.html

Thank you for the compliments,

Scott


----------



## gnatty8

Naval Gent said:


> Gray POW check sack suit. BB via E-Bay
> White OBCD
> Churchhill dot bow. Ben Silver
> Black Alden cap toes
> 
> Happy Memorial Day,
> 
> Scott


I like that suit very much, those trousers are the absolute perfect length.


----------



## JDC

Untilted said:


> A weekend outfit: slightly GTH
> (for some reason, i stand tall in it)


I rarely comment in these threads, but that's one heck of a great look. Take away the shirt logo and it's trad perfection IMO.


----------



## anglophile23

white Paul Fredrick OCBD
Lee flat-fronted chinos
generic brown belt
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Naval Gent said:


> Good question. Probably a derivative design. The flag was originally used by the American Continental Navy, and is the currently prescribed jack for the US Navy. The snake a was popular image in the Revolutionary era. More info:
> https://www.navyjack.info/history.html
> 
> Thank you for the compliments,
> 
> Scott


Naval Gent,
My South Carolina ancestors believed that credit for the DONT TREAD ON ME flag belongs to South Carolina statesman and General Christopher Gadsden


----------



## Naval Gent

mcarthur said:


> Naval Gent,
> My South Carolina ancestors believed that credit for the DONT TREAD ON ME flag belongs to South Carolina statesman and General Christopher Gadsden


They know their history in SC. My understanding is that the Gadsden flag had a coiled snake and a yellow field. No doubt it predated Esak Hopkins' Naval Jack, and the Jack was derivative of it.

My own wife's a Carolina Girl.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

Naval Gent said:


> They know their history in SC. My understanding is that the Gadsden flag had a coiled snake and a yellow field. No doubt it predated Esak Hopkins' Naval Jack, and the Jack was derivative of it.
> 
> My own wife's a Carolina Girl.
> 
> Scott


Scott,
Thanks to you, I have ordered the Gadsden flag


----------



## Jolly Roger

One of my direct ancestors was one of the Culpeper Minutemen in Virginia. They used a similar flag:


I have one of these that I fly on special occasions.

They also went about with the words "Liberty or Death" emblazoned across their chests.


Your look is nice, too, NG.


----------



## Pgolden

Naval Gent said:


> Gray POW check sack suit. BB via E-Bay
> White OBCD
> Churchhill dot bow. Ben Silver
> Black Alden cap toes
> 
> Happy Memorial Day,
> 
> Scott


Perfect.


----------



## tsweetland

Untilted said:


> No offense to you, tsweetland.
> 
> As much as I love trad clothing, I sometimes sneer at people who wear pastel colored polo shirt, patchmadras shorts and boatshoes. There is really nothing wrong with it. It's just that most people in that outfit I've met in my school are huge d-bags, and I can't get rid of the stereotype. What can I say? Some people gave an otherwise trad outfit a bad name.


Thanks for expressing your concern, untitled. I'll try not to act like a "d-bag," although apparently the outfit dictates the attitude. Maybe once you get out of college you'll see that people are less "d-bag"esque in general.


----------



## SoutherWinds

tsweetland said:


> Thanks for expressing your concern, untitled. I'll try not to act like a "d-bag," although apparently the outfit dictates the attitude. Maybe once you get out of college you'll see that people are less "d-bag"esque in general.


Having graduated college a year ago, I know the stereotype he's talking about (I had a lot of friend's that went to UVA ;-) ) but I agree, he'll change his views a few years out of college. I did at least.


----------



## mcarthur

Jolly Roger,
Great picture. Thank you for posting a picture of DONT TREAD ON ME


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## Duck

Wedding attire from the 19th.

Brooks Tux
Peter Blair tie
AA frames
Custom gold cuff links and studs from Mrs Duck with my initials
John Clark from the Hot Nuts


----------



## Untilted

Very nice, Duck


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> Very nice, Duck


Thanks Tilt.

I had to tie twelve bow ties before the wedding. If I wasn't nervous enough I had to have some seriously nimble fingers.

Tilt, have you ever been to Peter Blair in Richmond? If not you need to check it out. Incredible mens store.


----------



## Untilted

Nope, I havent been to Peter Blair. I've heard great things about it, though. Hey, I may take a trip to Richmond just for BB and Peter Blair this summer! I hope it's an affordable store, unlike the Andover Shop. What kind of tradly items is it known for in its stock?


----------



## Duck

Check them out. Lots of great belts, ties, Alden's, Bill's, squares and tons of custom clothing, etc.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Again congratulations and welcome back from your honeymoon


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Again congratulations and welcome back from your honeymoon


Thank you so much Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
When you have the opportunity could you post a closeup of your
custom gold cuff links and studs. Nice looking bow tie


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> When you have the opportunity could you post a closeup of your
> custom gold cuff links and studs. Nice looking bow tie


I will get them from the jewelry box tonight and take a picture.

Thanks


----------



## Desk Jockey

Up at school for an alumni board meeting (why am I a member of that august body and not yet a grad you might think... well I can't seem to ever say no)

BB white OCBD
LE khaki shorts
LE navy/white/red ribbon belt
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## Untilted

The usual:


----------



## jasonpraxis

Today, nothing special: Alden LHS, Bills M1 (British khaki), BB OCBD (blue/white stripe), linen newsboy (tan).

Tomorrow, first round of qualifying exam for doctorate: Alden bluchers (color 8), BB tropical wool trousers (grey), J. Press pinpoint forward point (white), repp stripe (undecided), straw fedora (straw).


----------



## Untilted

happy birthday Jason!


work out outfit:


----------



## Andy Roo

And lots of it. Add some whey protein powder too.


----------



## Cowboybootnut

*Texas Trad*

This is what I wore to work today, this picture was taken a year or so ago. Typical of my daily wear in Texas.

Black 4x beaver Resistol
Carmel Wrangler Painted Desert shirt
Vogt "Rodeo" ranger buckle set
Vogt basket-stamped ranger belt
Wrangler Cowboy-cut jeans
T.O Stanley Chocolate Smooth-quill ostrich










Close up of boots I wore.










Boots I was picking up
Tex Robin red kangaroo


----------



## Naval Gent

Duck said:


> John Clark from the Hot Nuts


Nuts
Hot Nuts
Get 'em from the Peanut Man, Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah
Nuts
Hot Nuts
Get 'em whenever you can

See that girl dressed in green,
She go d...

Well, you know the rest...

Congrats, Duck,

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

jasonpraxis
Tomorrow, first round of qualifying exam for doctorate: Alden bluchers (color 8), BB tropical wool trousers (grey), J. Press pinpoint forward point (white), repp stripe (undecided), straw fedora (straw).[/QUOTE]

Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Naval Gent,

I think that Lacers are out, hopefully for good. Lacers and ropers are just "tall-top" shoes, not cowboy boots.

Bow ties are nice, there are bolo ties, and western-pattern ties too.


----------



## anglophile23

blue EB polo
flat-fronted chinos
generic brown belt
USA-made Bass Weejuns


----------



## JDC

Naval Gent said:


> Starched and creased Wrangler jeans. Levis are for ****


Hate speech aside, I see a whole lot more starched and creased Wrangler jeans than Levis on "***" these days.

*Don't feed the flames!*


----------



## Karl89

FrankDC,

For the first time and perhaps the last, I believe your reply was too understated. Naval Gent get a clue.

Karl


----------



## gnatty8

Naval Gent said:


> Starched and creased Wrangler jeans. Levis are for **** and Easterners.


Is this comment for real? Wow.

*Don't feed the flames!*


----------



## WingtipTom

Naval Gent said:


> Starched and creased Wrangler jeans. Levis are for **** and Easterners.


And here I thought this board was free of ignorance. Apparently I was mistaken. 

*Don't feed the flames!*


----------



## tsweetland

someone explain to me what's with the cowboy?


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

You people are a pain in the ******* ass!. Don't quote the hate speech and make us have to edit all the posts. Report the damn post.

Thank you to the member who finally did.

Naval Gent: To repeat what I said privately, once more and you're gone. An apology is warranted.


----------



## Naval Gent

Very sorry guys; I knew that comment would be misunderstood as soon as I sent it. I don't believe that. I was trying to convey what I had heard from the "cowboy" element I used to be associated with. I have two or three pairs of Levis myself.

I'll be more careful from here on out.

Contritely,

Scott


----------



## BobGuam

Wow those are some really snappy looking boots there Cowboybootnut. Thanks for posting the picture, It reminds me of home (colorado).


----------



## Duck

Naval Gent said:


> Nuts
> Hot Nuts
> Get 'em from the Peanut Man, Yeah Yeah Yeah Yeah
> Nuts
> Hot Nuts
> Get 'em whenever you can
> 
> See that girl dressed in green,
> She go d...
> 
> Well, you know the rest...
> 
> Congrats, Duck,
> 
> Scott


I heard the rest the other night. Thanks so much.

Cheers


----------



## tripreed

I think I smell a southwestern flavored troll.... Yeehaw!! **whip cracking**


----------



## Duck

tripreed said:


> I think I smell a southwestern flavored troll.... Yeehaw!! **whip cracking**


Me? What did I do?


----------



## tripreed

Duck said:


> Me? What did I do?


Not you. Congrats on the wedding, by the way.


----------



## Duck

tripreed said:


> Not you. Congrats on the wedding, by the way.


Phew. Thanks Trip.


----------



## Prepdad

Congratulations, also, Duck. When will we see pictures?


----------



## Duck

Prepdad said:


> Congratulations, also, Duck. When will we see pictures?


I can post a few more, but I am leaving the ones of Mrs. Duck out. We are anxiously waiting for all of our friends and the photographer to send us the online links for the pics.


----------



## Alexander Kabbaz

Private from a PM said:


> C'mon, Alex...what happened to leading by example?
> I think you could've gotten that message across in a bit more professional manner, don't you?


Yes, I could have. Being more professional would have mean not being angry and, instead, infracting every single one of the members who quote the post for breaking these rules:



AAAC Rules said:


> 1. No flames. Keep all debates clean and civil. This is a gentleman's (and ladies) Forum. Everyone is expected to behave accordingly. What constitutes flaming and incivility should be clear to all: no name-calling, ad hominem attacks, slurs, swearing, or personal insults. Individual instances of flaming and/or incivility will be judged by the moderators.
> 
> 3. Don't feed the trolls. When trolling occurs, do not respond; we will take appropriate action. Do not mention troublemakers by name and invite them to a fight or perpetuate ongoing fights. Do not encourage banned or suspended members to post. These rules are, admittedly, hard to apply. Most often, any necessary action will be taken at the discretion of the moderators. If we feel your posts are in violation of this rule, we will first send a warning and an explanation. Please take those messages SERIOUSLY and cease the behavior in question.


So which do you prefer? My expression of anger or a "more professional" Mass Infraction Party?


----------



## Cowboybootnut

I hope no one minds my western wear, I don't claim to be a "cowboy," just a man who enjoys the "Western Lifestyle" since I live in Texas. This is my wear of choice, not of fashion, and for the last 10 years it is all I wear.

Today,

Black Lucchese calfskin boots
Black Wrangler Riata slacks 
Blue checked Lucchese long-sleeved shirt.
Black Vogt basket-stamped ranger belt
Vogt "Lucky Horseshoe" four piece sterling silver buckle set.


----------



## Duck

Alexander Kabbaz said:


> So which do you prefer? My expression of anger or a "more professional" Mass Infraction Party?


I love a party. Speaking of parties, another picture with John Clark. Doug's son is playing the drums. I was singing along and making my new in-laws very happy.


----------



## Topsider

Duck said:


> I love a party.


Nice redirect. 

I look forward to seeing more photos from your wedding, Duck. Looks like a great time was had by all!


----------



## gnatty8

Mass infraction party. I don't appreciate being called a ****ing pain in the ass. As such, I will no longer bother posting here.


----------



## Cowboybootnut

Gents,

Since I moderate a couple other Internet Forums, let me say that being a moderator/administrator of a Forum is a difficult and too many times - a thankless job. You cannot please all of the people all of the time. As far as I know, this Forum is free, and administrators/moderators do not get paid for their work.

In the past 3-4 years of my Forum duties, not only do you get posts to edit, delete, and respond to, you also get countless complaints via PMs and e-mails. Usually this is from a small percentage of people, but it can add up with a large membership. Their age and I.Q. do not always correspond. Most of the time it is offset by people whom constantly thank you for your time.

My blood pressure would have probably gone nuclear if I had had to delete a word that was quoted several times, over and over again. It can be time consuming. I may have taken my toys and gone home and said to heck with this Forum.

So let’s try to be nice, and be considerate to everyone, especially the moderator/administrator. If someone gets out of line, report it. It seems that Alexander Kabbaz is doing his job.

If this post needs to be delete or moved, that is fine with me.

CBBN


----------



## mcarthur

Alex,
IMHO your have handled this matter very appropriately


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

burgandy polo-EB
LE cuffed and flat-fronted chinos
Sperry Topsiders
generic belt-brown


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

Cowboybootnut,

For whatever reason, I usually don't check this thread so I just caught your posted stuff. Great look and an interesting diversion from the Trad Forum norm. As I'm fond of saying, it ain't Trad, but it ain't bad! Hope you'll keep posting.


----------



## patbrady2005

Cowboybootnut said:


> This is what I wore to work today, this picture was taken a year or so ago. Typical of my daily wear in Texas.
> 
> Black 4x beaver Resistol
> Carmel Wrangler Painted Desert shirt
> Vogt "Rodeo" ranger buckle set
> Vogt basket-stamped ranger belt
> Wrangler Cowboy-cut jeans
> T.O Stanley Chocolate Smooth-quill ostrich
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of boots I wore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boots I was picking up
> Tex Robin red kangaroo


Just out of curiousity, why do you post on this forum? Don't get me wrong, it's a free country, but why do you post here when your tastes/interests are so obviously so different then the forum "norm"?

Please take that in the nice, non-confrontational way that it was intended. I'm truly just curious!


----------



## PittDoc

^ We may have more in common with Cowboybootman than what you see at first glance. My father is someone many would call a "southern gentleman" who wore trad clothes all his life. However, his pride and joy is his collection of bespoke cowboy boots. 

I myself, have only recently gained an appreciation for handmade shoes, via this forum, but was able to appreciate his stories about his "last" and how his bootmaker has changed it gradually with age. The reburbishing of some of his older boots sounded a lot like the loving stories told on these forums. He certainly appreciated the construction of my new collection of Aldens (more than I can say for my Old Navy-couture brother).

Just my 2 pesos...


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

J. Press blue OCBD
Khakis w/embroidered red lobsters
Alden 986s
Sailors knot bracelet
Ray Ban aviators


----------



## SoutherWinds

Nice cowboy's up there!!!


----------



## Cowboybootnut

patbrady2005,

I am not taking your comment in a bad way.

Why do I post on this Forum?

Well, this is the section on clothing, and members post about what they wear.

This is what I wear. Maybe it is strange or different to you, thats okay.

Is "Trad" limited to "Hello, I'm Harris. I live in the Northeastern U.S. and tend toward the American Look." (BTW, there is nothing more American than a pair of cowboy boots) 

What is wrong with the Southwest, Northwest or Southeast?

"Hello, I am Cowboybootnut. I live in the Southwestern U.S. I wear boots, jeans, starched shirts, ranger belts and buckles. I shop at Cavendars, M. L. Leddys, and Western Wearhouse. I have most of my boots custom made."

If Trad is that limited (and the Forum Moderator is free to limit the Forum and threads), let me know, I'll just look at the posts about chinos, blazers, and loafers. They are kinda strange and different to me. That is okay too.

If no one is interested in what I wear, let me know also.


----------



## Untilted

Cowboybootnut: welcome to the forum!

Yes, trad is pretty much limited to the Ivy Leauge natural shoulder look. It's fairly strictly defined: 3 button undarted jackets with soft shoulders, soft lapel rolls; oxford cloth button down shirts, tab collar shirts, tennis collar shirts (worn with collar pins) and club collar shirts; flat front trousers with cuffs; pennyloafers, tassel loafers, moccasins, bean boots, etc as footwear; repp, embroidered, foulard, paisley, knit ties less than 3.5 inches wide; surcingle belts/ribbon belts, Go To Hell attire (madras, seersuckers, embroidered trousers)............. Trad here doesnt stand for traditional, it is really short for Traditional Ivy League Natural Shoulder.

Cowboy boots are American, but not "trad" (according to the definition on this forum). Nevertheless, please feel free to post your outfits here, and I AM intrigued by them. There is a Texan girl from my school I kinda like, she wears a lot of cowboy boots too.


----------



## patbrady2005

Cowboybootnut said:


> patbrady2005,
> 
> I am not taking your comment in a bad way.
> 
> Why do I post on this Forum?
> 
> Well, this is the section on clothing, and members post about what they wear.
> 
> This is what I wear. Maybe it is strange or different to you, thats okay.
> 
> Is "Trad" limited to "Hello, I'm Harris. I live in the Northeastern U.S. and tend toward the American Look." (BTW, there is nothing more American than a pair of cowboy boots)
> 
> What is wrong with the Southwest, Northwest or Southeast?
> 
> "Hello, I am Cowboybootnut. I live in the Southwestern U.S. I wear boots, jeans, starched shirts, ranger belts and buckles. I shop at Cavendars, M. L. Leddys, and Western Wearhouse. I have most of my boots custom made."
> 
> If Trad is that limited (and the Forum Moderator is free to limit the Forum and threads), let me know, I'll just look at the posts about chinos, blazers, and loafers. They are kinda strange and different to me. That is okay too.
> 
> If no one is interested in what I wear, let me know also.


It's only "strange and different" because this is a forum specifically dedicated to one particular style of clothing. It's like searching out a forum dedicated to rock & roll music and posting only about your favorite classical music - or finding a forum about chinese food and posting recipes for mexican food.

You're free to post, far be it from me to tell you not to, I just can't help but wonder why you would want to post here given the particular focus of this forum. I don't care if you post here, I just don't understand why.

BTW, I speak only for myself and not the other members of this forum.


----------



## wnh

Cowboybootnut said:


> I am not taking your comment in a bad way.
> 
> Why do I post on this Forum?
> 
> Well, this is the section on clothing, and members post about what they wear.
> 
> This is what I wear. Maybe it is strange or different to you, thats okay.


Well, this is the section on _Trad_ clothing. Really, the Trad forum is more of a sub-forum of the Fashion Forum, which is more concerned with clothing as a whole (although, from the short time that I've done poking around up there, they might as well be their own sub-forum; they seem to lean in the same general direction, as we do here). I do wonder if you wouldn't be more at home in the Fashion Forum, where members aren't quite as specifically defined sartorially. I don't say any of this to discourage you from posting here, just to inform you a bit more of what's going on. But by all means, feel free to stay. You'll be a better man for it (or at least a better dressed man, if we can get to you) if you do.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

On my way tonight to a Book Club event where we are discussing Joseph Ellis' book "His Excellency" about G.W.

Press Blazer
Mercer OCBD blue w/ Press Flap
Rivetz of Boston Green Emblematic tie w/ "76" & "Liberty Bells" - (see Allen it's not a repp everyday  )
Grey B2 tropical weight trousers
Black Alden Horsebits
Green/Blue/Yellow Central watchband
Anglo American 406s in Amber

And I figured out how to use my camera phone finally with the web to post pics, so here we are:


----------



## Untilted

nicely done Squa.

i need to get my hands on some anglo american frames as well. been hunting for those on ebay for a while, the cheapest i can get still costs 120 bucks.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Jolly Roger

Squadron A said:


> Rivetz of Boston Green Emblematic tie w/ "76" & "Liberty Bells"


I *need* a tie like that.


----------



## paper clip

Jolly Roger said:


> I *need* a tie like that.


That is a very cool tie. Nice outfit, SquadA.


----------



## Desk Jockey

I'll definitely third the nice tie comment, like to pick one up myself seeing as I've repps coming out my ears.

Final day at school before I depart for the wild north. I'll probably not be posting here for a bit what with all I'll have to do. Then again, I'm so on the periphery that it shan't matter either way.

Yesterday for the meeting (with a great many looks of approval sent my way):
BB navy Brooksease sack
Paul Frederick white tab collar
School tie (maroon/gold/navy in a No. 2 pattern)
AE Park Aves in merlot

Early in the day today:
BB white OCBD
LE medium blue (canal?) shorts
J Crew navy cotton sweater
LL Bean blucher mocs

For the thing later:
BB sack blazer
BB blue OCBD
Bill's M2 in khaki
J Press A&S tie
Alden 986s


----------



## A.Squire

Squadron A said:


>


I can't help but think you left the pocket unfastened, for me. I _know_ you were feeling my vibe cause we're wearing the same watch band--Ha, ha, ha!

*sale or no, I'm buying that shirt.

Great look all around, my friend.

One last question, after you clicked that cellular phone shut did you house it in it's own pocket?


----------



## Sir Royston

*Yesterdays attire*

Gentleman..
yesterdays atttire..

I went to vissit a supplier of Gentlemens accessories.. founded in 1820.. 9 thats a clue)

Dbl Breated 2 peice from bertie Wooster. All trad details...
Tunic Shirt (with matching day collar) Stanley Ley, Chancery Lane
Socks. Grey heel and Toe from Cordings
Tie, Kirkaldies in Wellington NZ
Braces,sock suspenders, Thurstons of course
Armbands from Lewins


----------



## PittDoc

^Let me be the first to say that not only is the ensemble lovely but that it looks particularly good on you.


----------



## Sir Royston

PittDoc said:


> ^Let me be the first to say that not only is the ensemble lovely but that it looks particularly good on you.


Thank you for your Kind Comments..

I love to dress trad formally . Alsways a good look I think

RBH


----------



## Jolly Roger

Very fine indeed.


----------



## Untilted

P.I.M.P.


----------



## paper clip

Great suit, Sir Royston. Very classy.

At the other end of the spectrum....a warm Friday here in Coastal MA. No clients or appts. today.
Going to see Shrek with my kids this afternoon.

LE navy polo with Red Sox "B". From their short lived MLB licensing deal a few years back. I bought a couple of classic LE items with Sox logos (OCBD, Squall winter jacket) and other collegiate items for presents for sports minded relatives. Good LE quality with nicely embroidered logos which they had for MLB, NHL and many colleges.

LE surcingle belt - khaki with navy stripe

LE vintage khaki reds - the earlier, heavier ones bought last year from overstocks (sort of problematic when it's really hot - I'd prefer the lighter version, but oh well, can't really complain for the $14 or so).

Timex expedition with central 'James Bond" strap.










No socks, Quoddy boats with camp sole, unlined, chromexcel (about three months old, worn once or twice a week) Holding up fine IMO.










Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Royston,
I like your dress attire. Also, your english garden looks good. Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## mcarthur

Paper Clip,
I took my granddaughter two weeks ago to see Shrek. It is better than the first two. Enjoy your weekend


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy Panama


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## abc123

Mcarthur - you have an outstanding collection of hats. Although I probably will not end up buying one yet (as I feel that at my age, it would garner too much attention), what would you recommend as an ideal first hat for a young man?


----------



## mcarthur

ABC123,
Thank you. In the last two weeks I have been in San Francisco, Chicago and New York and the number of hats that I saw gentleman wearing my friend three finger brown could easily count on his good hand. I will be celebrating a big birthday this month and I have been wearing fedoras since the age of 14. However, the wearing of hats is "dead" and men like myself are the exception to the general rule that men do not wear hats.
You need to go to hat store and try on hats. Do you know your hat size?


----------



## abc123

mcarthur said:


> ABC123,
> Thank you. In the last two weeks I have been in San Francisco, Chicago and New York and the number of hats that I saw gentleman wearing my friend three finger brown could easily count on his good hand. I will be celebrating a big birthday this month and I have been wearing fedoras since the age of 14. However, the wearing of hats is "dead" and men like myself are the exception to the general rule that men do not wear hats.
> You need to go to hat store and try on hats. Do you know your hat size?


Mcarthur - Congratulations on your birthday! I do not know my hat size, and the only hat I have ever work (besides sport hats) is a wool driving cap from Brooks. I was thinking that a straw boater type hat would be nice for social occasions (paired with seersucker or poplin suits), though I would certainly not wear it to work. I think it would look sharp, but I am also interested in brimmed hats for the fact that they will provide a bit of sun protection, which I need. As always, advice is much appreciated!


----------



## PittDoc

Disclosure: first post with pics here, limited by Treo camera and subject matter

Symphony tonight so I have a good excuse to wear a bow tie.

BB Ecru OC w/ spread collar (I usually wear OCBD; experimenting; strike 1?)
J Press bow self-tie
RLPL blazer (subtle darting, strike 2)
Paul Stuart pocket silk (left at home, wife is bringing to dinner)
Burberry wool slacks (w/ pleats, strike 3)
Tiffany engine-turned SS buckle, black lizard skin strap
Pantherella OTC socks
Alden plain toe bal, black shell cordovan

Not full-on Trad but my interpretation


----------



## mcarthur

PittDoc-
Even with three strikes you dress attire looks good


----------



## paper clip

PittDoc: fantastic outfit. 
beautiful bow.
great shoes.

even with the 3 strikes, I give it 2 thumbs up:icon_smile_wink:

I note the large cuffs!


----------



## PittDoc

paper clip said:


> PittDoc: fantastic outfit.
> beautiful bow.
> great shoes.
> 
> even with the 3 strikes, I give it 2 thumbs up:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> I note the large cuffs!


I noticed the cuffs too - I think it's a camera angle thing but will measure just to be sure.

Any opinions on a bow tie with a spread collar? I thought it let the tie show more. However, I'm not ready to change my shirt wardrobe yet.


----------



## anglophile23

EB spring tattersall
LE cuffed and flat-fronted chinos
generic brown belt
USA-made Bass Weejuns from ebay


----------



## EastVillageTrad

This morning on duty in Class B army greens - once I get home:

topsiders
khakis
b2 polo


----------



## PittDoc

paper clip said:


> I note the large cuffs!


OK - those are 1.5" cuffs, but on a vertically challenged individual (5'6") w/ small feet I think 1.25" is better. Just brought a pair of Zanella FLAT FRONT khaki's to the tailor today. If you think I should go down to 1" let me know now.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## anglophile23

blue Gitman Bros OCBD
LE CFF chinos
USA-made Weejuns
brown belt


----------



## Patrick06790

*Difficulties of Business Casual*

After three weeks or so at the new (old) job I have concluded it is much harder to assemble a casual yet businesslike look than it is to just assume coat and tie or suit and take it from there.

I do don sportcoat and tie for Fridays, when the facility hosts an open AA meeting that attracts a big crowd from the outside world, but the rest of the time it's variations on buttondowns and chinos.

I'm playing around with ribbon and surcingle belts, funky socks, watch straps - anything to make it interesting.

Part of the problem is this: in my first incarnation I was promoted to half-time counselor and I had an office. With five or six inpatient clients, 14 people in a transition program to look after, and ordinary monitoring duties, I felt it appropriate to wear a tie every day.

Right now I'm just a monitor, so it might perhaps be a bit much to overspiffify.

On the other hand, I was the only properly dressed person before, so what the hell difference does it make? Plus a certain amount of eccentricity is _de_ _rigeur_ in the rehab racket.

I think I will start going with the coat and tie two days a week, and then three...


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, I think you should be able to wear sportcoats/blazers everyday. sportcoat/blazer + ocbd + chinos is what I do in my business casual job. The tie is what makes it look formal.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> Patrick, I think you should be able to wear sportcoats/blazers everyday. sportcoat/blazer + ocbd + chinos is what I do in my business casual job. The tie is what makes it look formal.


I think that really depends on the job environment; the definition of business casual varies. At my workplace, chinos and an OCBD are top-of-the-line dressy. I wore a tweed jacket a few times when the weather was colder, but only _to_ work and not while _at_ work. If I were to wear a blazer (or any other sportcoat, really) to work, I would be overdressed (read: formal).

Anyway, wearing today:

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE white w/ blue pencil stripes pinpoint OCBD
BB green w/ blue and white stripes (similar to the one in the current J. Press catalog)
Bills M2 khaki chinos, cuffed
Dooney & Bourke navy surcingle belt
J. Crew navy w/ burgundy stripes socks
Weejuns
Central strap (blue w/ green stripe) on cheap watch


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Abboud shirt
knit tie, unlabeled other than made in Italy (looks better in reality than in the bad pic)
linen square
Trafalgar braces
Boss socks
vintage Florsheim longwings


----------



## anglophile23

burgandy polo-EB
flat-fronted chinos
brown belt
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## tsweetland

*Hungover on a Monday . . .*

Exhausted and a little hungover from the Yanks' game last night, barely made it in this morning . . . everything is appropriately wrinkled and could use some ironing . . .

LE ocbd blue
Keys and Lockwood spouting whale motif tie, navy w/red whales
J. Press 3/2 sack navy blazer
J. Crew essential chinos
J. Crew argyles, navy, tan, & grey
Bass dirty bucks
Timex on Central #1
Barbour waxed cotton briefcase

General "who cares" attitude.......


----------



## familyman

It's really summer now. 

Pink polo
Green poplin pants cut off just above the knee
quoddy pennies

Sorry no picture, Mrs. familyman has the camera in Wyoming for a class this week. The kids and I are just chilling and waiting for 6 weeks at the cottage to start. Summer is here gents, it's really here.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mdsc

AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> Abboud shirt
> knit tie, unlabeled other than made in Italy (looks better in reality than in the bad pic)
> linen square
> Trafalgar braces
> Boss socks
> vintage Florsheim longwings


Thanks AlanC....I saw your post of the Florsheim longwings, looked down at my feet and lo and behold, I'm wearing a pair of vintage Florsheim longwings...they look identical to yours. Prior to this post, I did not know what they were as the name has worn off...were thrifted (reallllly cheap) but cleaned up very nicely and look great. Do you have any idea how old this style could be? and you have great taste btw


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, mdsc. Mine were thrifted really cheaply, too (about $2.75). This style dates from the 1950s at least, I would think. The model name is the Kenmoor, and Florsheim still makes them, albeit in India now. Sears also carried an identical style under their own label, and my understanding is that Florsheim made those as well. This particular pair is old enough to have the all leather heel, although the heels really need to be replaced. I have another pair in tan that came from ebay.

The Florsheim Kenmore is an iconic American shoe, and in its day could hold its own with other top American makers.


----------



## ksinc

I had a meeting downtown this morning at the Amsouth building and wore a new 2b charcoal grey suit today. It's one of the athletic cut, HSM for Austin Reed suits from TheHubLTD. I had it tailored locally, but the service from TheHubLTD was really fantastic and personal from Kent Tager. The suit is nothing anyone here would flip out about, but it was only $425 and athletic cut, made in the USA, 100s. Received several compliments. It fits really nice.

charcoal grey 2b suit - Yes, it's darted and pleated, but I had trad thoughts  
white, tall medium spread collar, RT MTM pinpoint shirt
burgundy BB#1 tie
merlot AE Lexingtons


----------



## anglophile23

blue/white london stripe OCBD
LE cff chinos
brown belt
USA-made Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
Hermes pocket square
Hermes bow tie


----------



## agnash

*Oh my God.*

That is how I was greeted by one of my co-workers this morning. I am wearing dirty bucks, flat front seersucker trousers, a white button down, navy blazer and a Beau Ties bow. It is a classic look, but I did not expect to be mistaken for a deity.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted

agnash said:


> That is how I was greeted by one of my co-workers this morning. I am wearing dirty bucks, flat front seersucker trousers, a white button down, navy blazer and a Beau Ties bow. It is a classic look, but I did not expect to be mistaken for a deity.:icon_smile_big:


I feel you. My attire today is forest green sack blazer, white pants, blue ocbd, and argyle socks. Got lots of weird looks on train.

I'm rocking the rainbow colored OCBD + navy poplin blazer + blue pincord pants look next week.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Pink OC Club collar
Brown w/pink pindots bow tie (Press)
RL surplus distressed chinos
Trafalgar belt w/ engraved, engine-turned buckle
Alden tassels in cigar cordovan (no socks)


----------



## wnh

LE pink OCBD, slim fit
BB green pima cotton sweater, v-neck
Bills M2 chamois cloth
Navy surcingle belt
BB pink cotton socks
Weejuns
Central #1 strap


----------



## Untilted

southwick full canvassed sack sportcoat (color is off in the picture)
stone khakis
duck belt
j.crew knit tie
bb ocbd
j.crew argyll socks
AE prescott saddle oxfords


----------



## Northeastern

Untitled,
As always a great outfit. That jacket is fantastic.


----------



## ksinc

Untilted said:


> southwick full canvassed sack sportcoat (color is off in the picture)
> stone khakis
> duck belt
> j.crew knit tie
> bb ocbd
> j.crew argyll socks
> AE prescott saddle oxfords


Great sportcoat!


----------



## Brownshoe

Untilted,

That jacket is the BEES KNEES.

Seething with envy,

Brownshoe


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Great jacket indeed!

For me today:

Eljos 2 Button sack navy blazer
Bills M1
Press Navy Surcingle Belt
B2 Pink OCBD
Bert Pulitzer Repp Tie - Hunter/Navy/Red
Sperry Brown Spilt Toe Walking shoes
Sandoz Watch circa 1960 w/ Central Band
Anglo American 406 Amber


----------



## Untilted

can't see the pictures, EVT. I see two "X's" 

Maybe it's because my company blocked the site.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Untilted,
> 
> That jacket is the BEES KNEES.
> 
> Seething with envy,
> 
> Brownshoe


Yours is better.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5506160


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Ferragamo necktie
Hermes pocket square


----------



## spinlps

On my way to MX for a M & A... I was asked to wear something "more conservative" this trip.

EB Chinos
Light Blue Press Flap OCBD
Brown Leather Belt
BB LHS

*I wore a yellow BB OCBD and navy surcingle belt last trip. Wonder what the feedback will be this go 'round? Maybe the flap will throw them off.

Squire - Any tips from tu tio?


----------



## Brownshoe

Untilted said:


> Yours is better.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5506160


Debatable, but thanks!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 White OCBD
Press navy tie w/red lobsters
Murray's Reds
Press Navy/Red ribbon belt
Alden white bucks (no socks)


----------



## Duck

B2 Bow 
B2 Shirt
B2 Suit
Cole Haan Bits
Wedding Ring from Mrs. Duck
AA Frames

I am starting to shop at other stores and I couldn't be more excited but throughout the years B2 has really delivered. As I move up in the world I am confident that my B2 items will always be around.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
You are looking well!


----------



## AlanC

*victory cigar...*

My first outing with the Kent Wang seersucker pocket square won in the SF Trad contest:










Brooks Bros blazer
Brooks Bros OCBD
Hanauer bowtie
Kent Wang pocket square
J Crew belt
Polo trousers
Polo socks
Alden 984s

Atlas belting flapover accountants bag


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking well!


----------



## mdsc

*Very nice indeed AlanC*

Looking good AlanC. Congrats on winning the SF contest. I of course approve of the bowtie https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flag_of_South_Carolina . Good show all 'round ole boy. MDSC


----------



## anglophile23

B2 tattersall
LE cff chinos
brown belt
USA-made JM Optima wingtips

Nice combo AlanC


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Big Summer Mixer party tonight. Have to get some work done this morning so I can get out early tonight, 5pm is very early.

B2 Navy Sack Suit
Press OCBD Flap Pocket
Tie is my club's repp tie
Orvis watch w/ burgundy and yellow strap
Alden Horsebit Loafers
AA 406 Amber

Gotta get these trades out the door, let me get on the phone, now where can I put these pesky glasses?










Ah, this will do the trick, hey Squire and Tradly, note the knot, that's triple turned Prince Albert, take that!










Wait, what time is it? Holy smokes, gotta knock out these reports toute suite!


----------



## Untilted

EastVillageTrad said:


>


Nice way to keep the specs!


----------



## Duck

EastVillageTrad said:


> Ah, this will do the trick, hey Squire and Tradly, note the knot, that's triple turned Prince Albert, take that!


This post finally has convinced me to order a few Press shirts.


----------



## Duck

A very casual day for me. I have no appointments, nothing. Feels nice, I think that I am going to go out for crab legs at lunch.

Brooks 3/2 Sack
RL OCBD
VV Greeen Chinos
North Sails Belt
Cole Haan tasseled loafers
No Socks
Paris Blonde AA frames
Target 12 Pack White Pocket Square
Tag Heuer Aquaracer watch


----------



## paper clip

Nice job, Alan (rub it in [wang victory] whydoncha!), EVT (those flaps are getting awfully tempting!) and Duck (Congratulations on your marriage. Best wishes!).

Hearing in Boston today...

-ebayed Chipp suit ($89!) - navy with light blue stripe 2B SB sack, flat front pants, cuffed.
-BB white slim-fit, non-iron pinpoint BD. This one I have machine washed and hung dry - fabric looks a bit more natural compared to pro launder/press. Hopefully, the look of the fabric improves with time. still no wrinkles, though!
-BB 346 outlet silk woven tie. not too bad, actually. nice heft to fabric. I felt I got a good knot out of it. acutually made in USA
-random burgundy calf belt
-random navy socks
-ebayed ($25) AE Byron burgundy shoes. I love these - very comfortable. I just got a pair in black from Nordstroms for $175 or so on close-out. I was waiting to get a Park Ave for my black 'serious' shoe, but I figured I'd better strike while the low price and availability in my size was there.




























Good day all!


----------



## Untilted

beautiful suit, paper clip. Great deal.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 OC club collar in green university/candy stripe
RL Rugby 3-fold green/gold repp
Press collar pin
RL surplus chinos in cream
Trafalgar cortina belt in brown w/ gold vermeil engraved buckle
Clarks desert boots
no socks


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 OC club collar in green university/candy stripe
> RL Rugby 3-fold green/gold repp


HL: where did you get that shirt?!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Tilt: it's a MTM. And, if I remember correctly, I got the last of the green stripe oc fabric. My gal at 346 had to call the factory to reserve the fabric and was told that we got the last of it. I can't believe they don't keep it on offer!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Good work, fellas. Lookin' sharp.

Congrats on the wedding, Duck.


Today:
Blue OCBD
Chinos
Navy D-ring ribbon belt with cigar motif
Dirty buck/brown leather saddle oxfords


----------



## Duck

paper clip said:


> Duck (Congratulations on your marriage. Best wishes!).


Thank you.

Looking sharp in that suit. Good Luck at the hearing.


----------



## Duck

Jolly Roger said:


> Good work, fellas. Lookin' sharp.
> 
> Congrats on the wedding, Duck.


Thanks. Everyone is looking pretty sharp.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

PaperClip,
You are looking good in your suit. Nice dimple in your tie. Good luck on your hearing.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Duck said:


> North Sails Belt


You're a sailor, Duck? What do you sail?

JB


----------



## Duck

Joe Tradly said:


> You're a sailor, Duck? What do you sail?
> 
> JB


It's a Bill Tripp 38 built by Hobie. Strictly for racing. We are going to try and float around in an old J-20 this summer.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Scala Panama Montecristi


Mac,

I have decided to buy my first straw fedora after seeing your beautiful collection. I know my head size but can you give me any more advice?

Cheers,
Duck


----------



## AlanC

Duck, you might consider Robert Weber (aka, PanamaBob) at Panama Hat Works of Montecristi. His turnaround time isn't always the fastest (it depends on what you order), but I think he offers a good price to value. He's the Panama hat seller of choice of many at Fedora Lounge, and I have a hat on order from him right now.


----------



## Duck

AlanC said:


> Duck, you might consider Robert Weber (aka, PanamaBob) at Panama Hat Works of Montecristi. His turnaround time isn't always the fastest (it depends on what you order), but I think he offers a good price to value. He's the Panama hat seller of choice of many at Fedora Lounge, and I have a hat on order from him right now.


Thanks Alan. I am at his site right now deciding what hat will work for me. I am excited about this purchase.

Cheers


----------



## Duck

B2 Suit
RL OCBD that I have owned for 15 years. Impressed that it still is in wearable condition.
Peter Blair Tie
Gucci bit loafers


----------



## Untilted

NICE! what's the motif on the tie?

I swear this will be my last post until I get off work.


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> NICE! what's the motif on the tie?
> 
> I swear this will be my last post until I get off work.


Glad you asked. I will take a picture close up.


----------



## Duck

Oyster knife, oyster shell and bushel. The color of the tie works great with a pink shirt, IMHO.


----------



## Kent Wang

Oh my, I have a friend who is a championship-level oyster shucker. I must show this tie to him at once.


----------



## Duck

Kent Wang said:


> Oh my, I have a friend who is a championship-level oyster shucker. I must show this tie to him at once.


If he must have the tie, he can order it from Peter Blair's web page.


----------



## Desk Jockey

That tie reminds me of great afternoons whiled away at the oyster bars (there are a dozen of them so take your pick) in the harbor at Annapolis. Best part of running a "black market" in uniforms in high school was getting "fortified" for the journey back.

Decided to show off for the Canuckistanis today:
BB blazer
BB white OCBD
BB light blue university width No 1
LE patch madras pants
J Press navy surcingle belt
Sperry AO topsiders

They're looking at me like I'm from a different planet... it's awesome.


----------



## Doctor Damage

*Duck*, are you some kind of Photoshop wizard? Why am I seeing your belt through your jacket? Very odd...

DD


----------



## Duck

Doctor Damage said:


> *Duck*, are you some kind of Photoshop wizard? Why am I seeing your belt through your jacket? Very odd...
> 
> DD


I was moving my jacket when the picture took. The camera is older than the digital technology it uses, so... odd results.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Nursing a little headache after a late night at a smash bang club mixer, woke up late, rushed for a cab, going to be a hot one today. No tie, no jacket.

Water... I need water...

B2 OCBD Pink
Bills M1
Sperry Topsiders navy - sockless
Press navy surcingle belt
Orvis watch that I never took off from yesterday...
AA 406 Crystal


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*

Duck,
AlanC suggests of Panama Bob is good. My preference would be Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat Company. He is an outstanding custom hat maker of both straw and felt (www.optimohats.com)


----------



## Untilted

EastVillageTrad said:


> Nursing a little headache after a late night at a smash bang club mixer, woke up late, rushed for a cab, going to be a hot one today. No tie, no jacket.
> 
> Water... I need water...
> 
> B2 OCBD Pink
> Bills M1
> Sperry Topsiders navy - sockless
> Press navy surcingle belt
> Orvis watch that I never took off from yesterday...
> AA 406 Crystal


That shirt is trying to convince me to get a pink OCBD.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

'tilt,

Lands End overstocks has a nice one right now for $9.99


----------



## Untilted

EVT, JUST perfect................. Will order now. Wasn't planning on blowing 75 bucks for a shirt anyway. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Desk Jockey said:


> They're looking at me like I'm from a different planet... it's awesome.


That's because you are from a different planet: Washington.

DD


----------



## Prepdad

I have never been to a smash bang club mixer... what does one wear?


----------



## Untilted

Last post this week. Happy a wonder weekend!

Showing some school pride here:
CCC poplin sack blazer (nice roll)
BB OCBD
Bow tie in school colors
Press duck belt
Bill's Chamois M2
Alden 663 + dark socks
Glasses


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> Last post this week. Happy a wonder weekend!
> 
> Showing some school pride here:
> CCC poplin sack blazer (nice roll)
> BB OCBD
> Bow tie in school colors
> Press duck belt
> Bill's Chamois M2
> Alden 663 + dark socks
> Glasses


Is that a blue uni. stripe OCBD? Nice ensemble.


----------



## JordanW

Untilted said:


> Last post this week. Happy a wonder weekend!
> 
> Showing some school pride here:
> CCC poplin sack blazer (nice roll)


Diggin the jacket. Nice look Untilted.


----------



## Untilted

Connemara said:


> Is that a blue uni. stripe OCBD? Nice ensemble.


yep. Love my university stripe shirts, both blue and burgundy.


----------



## ksinc

Izzy/H.Freeman MTM navy blazer
BB blue candy stripe OCBD
JAB Siggy cambridge grey light flannel trousers
Merlot AE Lexingtons

Sans tie and I liked it.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Transgressive Trad or Piratical Prep*

Press white OCBD (w/flap) untucked
Black/White seersucker bermudas w/red embroidered skull/bones (J. McLaughlin)
LHS in black cordo

Suffer.


----------



## abc123

Untitled - looking good. Might I suggest a discreet white linen pocketsqure?


----------



## abc123

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Press white OCBD (w/flap) untucked
> Black/White seersucker bermudas w/red embroidered skull/bones (J. McLaughlin)
> LHS in black cordo
> 
> Suffer.


I think I may have seen those shorts this year - bad ass trad, no doubt about it. I think the black lhs seal the deal...sounds like a good look, even if not orthodox.


----------



## anglophile23

Yesterday-
blue polo-EB
Lee flat-fronted chinos
brown belt
Sperry Topsiders

Today-lunch with a friend from out of town
blue/white university stripe OCBD-EB
LE cff chinos
generic brown belt
dark brown USA-made JM cap-toe blutchers from the 'bay-inaugural wearing


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

abc123 said:


> I think I may have seen those shorts this year - bad ass trad, no doubt about it. I think the black lhs seal the deal...sounds like a good look, even if not orthodox.


Thanks, abc. Summering/sweltering in Gtown?


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL polo
No name pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## abc123

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, abc. Summering/sweltering in Gtown?


Sweltering, yes, though I'm in Baltimore for work...just as bad weather, and not half as nice as Gtown...


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino made in Italy Panama


----------



## marlinspike

Looked through the last few pages of this...you guys do know that you shouldn't wear your clothes immediately after ironing them, right? Either that's the problem, y'all just don't iron your pants, I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Thornhill

I assume that you are referring to the khakis. Ironing doesn't seem to be a requirement on the board, or so I have gathered from perusing the various threads. Cotton tends to wrinkle anyway. When and if I iron, I avoid creases and just iron my khakis flat. It may diminish the wrinkles somewhat, but doesn't eliminate them altogether.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Egged on the the relevent thread and with little else to do:

LE blue slim fit Hyde Park OCBD
Levis 501s
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## Daniele

Today, a bit inspired by John Cassavetes in Rosemary's Baby maybe..:
Seersucker 3-button-rolled-to-2 sack sportscoat, quite short and boxy; white 3 button down Brook Bros in broadcloth; white cotton hanky in the top pocket, kinda two points folding; knitted tie with horizontal stripes navy, hunting green and grey (off J. Simons); grey parallel trousers in woolen fresco (vertical pockets, uncuffed); black calf belt; charcoal socks; black Bass tasselweejuns, highly polished; Rayban Predator shades. 

Yesterday, at the sunday scooter ride: BD Baggies short sleeved 3BD candy striped shirt (straight bottom, slits on sleeves' hems, pale green/white/light blue); light grey gabardine tailored trousers; white denim Levi's casual jacket;
dark brown belt; dark brown suede driving mocassins. Silver grey vintage-style jet helmet, Baruffaldi 50s goggles, driving half gloves. Riding a 1963 LI III 150 Lambretta slightly 'modded-up'. 

Saturday, hanging about: bespoke navy mohair suit coat, white BB 3BD shirt, white linen hanky, off white Levi's Sta-prest, brown belt, pink socks, bespoke chisel toed laceups in chocolate suede with leather details. Shades.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Last night, actually:

RL navy custom fit polo
B2 navy/red stripe seersucker shorts
Silk repp watchband
986s in #8


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blazer
BB blue/white OCBD
J Press burgundy knit tie
Generic braided brown leather belt
Bill's M2s in British tan
Alden 986s


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## Brownshoe

Daniele said:


> Today, a bit inspired by John Cassavetes in Rosemary's Baby maybe..:
> Seersucker 3-button-rolled-to-2 sack sportscoat, quite short and boxy; white 3 button down Brook Bros in broadcloth; white cotton hanky in the top pocket, kinda two points folding; knitted tie with horizontal stripes navy, hunting green and grey (off J. Simons); grey parallel trousers in woolen fresco (vertical pockets, uncuffed); black calf belt; charcoal socks; black Bass tasselweejuns, highly polished; Rayban Predator shades.


Sharp!

"Guy Woodhouse" is one of my ultimate style icons--I use him for inspiration. EXACTLY what a guy in his thirties should look like. Pimping your wife to Satan is pretty big "don't," though.

I'm wearing a variation of his look today, too:

chambray 3/2 sack jacket, rather boxy
White oxford BD
navy knit tie
Slim kahaki chinos
Weejuns

Clean, stylish, classic--and oddly hip (only in my twisted mind, perhaps).


----------



## Connemara

A rather GTH ensemble from a few nights ago...

Polo RL chino shorts, light green
BB Slim Fit OCBD, pink
Bass & Co. cream boat shoes, sockless of course
Land's End ribbon belt, green and orange I think it was.
Gin & tonic

Overall, a good night.


----------



## Untilted

very nice, conn.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

This is trad around the house -

Army PT shirt
Gap Khakis
J Press whale belt


----------



## abc123

first foray into club collars. The shirt is a rather crappy mtm job, but I wanted to give the style a shot, which is near impossible to do otr. I see several more of these in my near future, just need to find a better maker.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## egadfly

EastVillageTrad said:


> Army PT shirt
> Gap Khakis
> J Press whale belt


Not a _recent_ model of Gap chino, one assumes -- or is there hope?

EGF


----------



## EastVillageTrad

egadfly said:


> Not a _recent_ model of Gap chino, one assumes -- or is there hope?
> 
> EGF


Sorry, these are oldies but goodies. All worn and patched up. Use 'em for loungin' and sailing.


----------



## egadfly

EastVillageTrad said:


> Sorry, these are oldies but goodies. All worn and patched up. Use 'em for loungin' and sailing.


Assumed as much. I can remember when the Gap khaki was the one to beat. _Sic transit_.


----------



## Tom Rath

Navy blue cotton sack suit
Brooks Brothers linen dress shirt, tennis collar
Vintage Press tie with fly fishing lures
bandana pocketsquare
Alden whiskey norwegians

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## EastVillageTrad

2 Button sack Blazer Eljos
J Press yellow OCBD w/ flap
Crew repp tie
B2 Grey Trousers
Bostonian Crown Windsors recently resoled, nice job too
Orvis watch w/ burgundy & yellow band
Moc Croc Belt w/ Engine Turned Buckle
AA 406 Amber


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Phil,
Good looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora,
Optimo Milan straw


----------



## Untilted

abc123 said:


> first foray into club collars. The shirt is a rather crappy mtm job, but I wanted to give the style a shot, which is near impossible to do otr. I see several more of these in my near future, just need to find a better maker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


NICE.

Is that a BB select shirt?

Where is the tie from?


----------



## Untilted

Green blazer
BB Ecru OCBD
Eljo's cordo-colored belt, with school seal
Eljo's flat front tan linen trousers, big cuffs
J.Crew blue argyle socks
Alden cordo-colored tassel loafers

First time my belt matches my shoes!


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> NICE.
> 
> Is that a BB select shirt?
> 
> Where is the tie from?


Thanks for the compliments Untitled.

The shirt was mtm from one of those ubiquitous internet shops (forget exactly which one). They did a good job using my measurements, but the fused lining on the collar and cuffs is pretty bad. Wearable, but I don't see myself ordering another shirt from them. I am actually contemplating a Brooks select shirt as I sit here, I'm sure it would be even better quality (of course, at about 3x what I paid).

The tie is a narrow, unlined one from j crew - a few seasons ago. The jacket was BB, as were my grey pants, shoes were black alden penny loafers.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 "Platonic Ideal" blue blazer
B2 White OCBD
Bow tie: navy w/green whales
RL Rugby belt: green w/pink skull+bones
Green/white seersucker trou
Sperry white CVOs (old model w/o that silly padding around the collar)
no sox


----------



## Tucker

BS beefy oxford, blue university stripe
Bills M1
BB shell cordovan belt, burgundy
Jos. Bank cotton argyles
Alden 986


----------



## tsweetland

untilted, what is your avatar?


----------



## Untilted

tsweetland said:


> untilted, what is your avatar?


----------



## tsweetland

hilarious


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB white OCBD
LE light blue chinos, cuffed of course
Leatherman's crab belt
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## paper clip

tsweetland said:


> untilted, what is your avatar?


I was just wondering the same thing. I tried to magnify it, but could not make it out.

Very funny, tilt!


----------



## wnh

tsweetland said:


> untilted, what is your avatar?


Indecisive.


----------



## Andy Roo

Brilliant, old sport.


----------



## Untilted

Just to clarify, I didn't make it. Another forum member made it years ago.


----------



## Topsider

egadfly said:


> Not a _recent_ model of Gap chino, one assumes -- or is there hope?


What's the deal with the older Gap chinos? Were they something special? I see them in thrift stores all the time, and generally pass them over. Maybe I shouldn't...?


----------



## anglophile23

Saturday-
O'connells pincord sack jacket-my one and only sack I'm afraid*
white Enro OCBD
white cotton square in tv-fold
LE cuffed and flat-fronted chinos
USA-made Bass Weejuns
generic brown belt

A little trad by the numbers I guess, but I feel that it worked.

Today-
EB Burgandy polo
chinos
brown belt
same shoes as above

*but not my last


----------



## anglophile23

Untilted-love the avatar btw


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman

So, I'm wearing a sack suit for the first time, today. A khaki poplin number from BB. An interesting deviation from my more Fashion Forum usual business dress. I sort of like it for more casually styled suits.

Couldn't bring myself to go quite whole hog on the Trad look on the first plunge. My shirt, white ground with light blue/navy blue tattersall check, has french cuffs and a moderately spread collar. The shoes are AE Moras ( a double buckle monk). No harm in mixing things up a bit.

Tie's a Lothian and Border Horse repp stripe from Talbott. Oughta be Trad enough. Pocket square's white linen.

Gator belt with engine turned buckle. Watch is my grandfather's Bulova that he bought on his honeymoon at Niagara Falls after WWII.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL Blue OC 3B coat
B2 Yellow OC club collar shirt
Andover Shop madras bowtie (pale blue/green/pink/yellow)
lapel pin from grad-school rugby team
Trafalgar cortina belt, brown, w/engraved buckle
501s
Alden plain-toe bluchers in cigar cordo


----------



## Topsider

Going out to run errands on my day off...

Reyn Spooner blue/white seersucker pull-over short-sleeved button-down shirt, untucked
Polo "Nantucket Red" flat-front shorts
Leatherman white/blue canvas D-ring belt w/white whale motif
Old tan Topsiders, no socks (of course)
Timex on Central Watch #4 grosgrain


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB red/white OCBD
J Press guard stripe ribbon belt
Bill's button fly M2s
Quoddy canoe mocs

Laundry Time Update for 'Tilt:

White crewneck undershirt (that wasn't worn with the oxford earlier in the day)
LE stone shorts
Egregiously white new Jack Purcells that are making me terribly self conscious and in search of mud

If once again we're of the same mind, I'll lose mine.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> BB red/white OCBD
> J Press guard stripe ribbon belt
> Bill's button fly M2s
> Quoddy canoe mocs


HOLY ****!

Desk Jockey, this is NOT the first time this happened......... we are wearing the same things!

J.Press guard stripe ribbon belt....CHECK
Bill's button fly M2s....CHECK (zipper though)
BB red university stripe OCBD....CHECK
Quoddy canoe mocs....CHECK

the only difference is that I have a poplin blazer on, and I took it off at the office.

This is one of the cool things about the forum...........we should have a gathering in DC where everyone dresses the same: White BB OCBD, navy surcingle belt, Bill's M2, Alden 986's sockless, and navy sack blazer.


----------



## qwerty

Untilted said:


> Alden 986's sockless


Ouch. Can you say blisters?
Best be the unlined BB version.


----------



## Duck

Peter Blair Tie
Brooks OCBD
Brooks Seersucker suit
Bass Weejuns
AA Paris Blonde Frames
Sockless


----------



## Duck

This tie is one of my favorites. It is extremely loud and gets lots of compliments and complaints.


----------



## Prepdad

Your tie's not THAT loud... personally I think it's outstanding!


----------



## Duck

Prepdad said:


> Your tie's not THAT loud... personally I think it's outstanding!


Okay, it isn't extremely loud to us, but outsiders find it to be that way.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> HOLY ****!
> 
> Desk Jockey, this is NOT the first time this happened......... we are wearing the same things!
> 
> J.Press guard stripe ribbon belt....CHECK
> Bill's button fly M2s....CHECK (zipper though)
> BB red university stripe OCBD....CHECK
> Quoddy canoe mocs....CHECK
> 
> the only difference is that I have a poplin blazer on, and I took it off at the office.
> 
> This is one of the cool things about the forum...........we should have a gathering in DC where everyone dresses the same: White BB OCBD, navy surcingle belt, Bill's M2, Alden 986's sockless, and navy sack blazer.


Sweet fancy Moses, that's mighty odd.

Fun fact: Shaun, one of my former co-workers at the DC store, joked that but for our differing ethnicities we'd be twins.

You and I are really going to have to start uncoordinating more often. Either that simply stay on opposite sides of the Potomac.


----------



## PittDoc

Duck said:


> This tie is one of my favorites. It is extremely loud and gets lots of compliments and complaints.


Great tie Duck.


----------



## egadfly

KentW said:


> What's the deal with the older Gap chinos? Were they something special? I see them in thrift stores all the time, and generally pass them over. Maybe I shouldn't...?


Well, I remember them fondly, but that was a looong time ago. I doubt I've bought anything there in the past 15 years.

EGF


----------



## brownie

It's better than a "great tie," Duck! Really, really like it.


----------



## AldenPyle

Bit of a post-conference hangover casual wear today
Gitman Bros. Buttondown plaid sportshirt
Boathouse Navy Polo (Eliot or Hammond, can't remember) Flat Front Chinos
LE Ribbon Grosgrain Belt
LE Sky Blue Crew Socks
AE Benton's in Chili


----------



## xcubbies

Reception at the British High Commission on the occasion of Her Majesty's birthday:

J. Press olive tropical weight suit
BB blue OCBD shirt
C&J Pembrokes
J. Press olive paisley tie
LE University Stripe oxford clothe boxers
LL Bean belt


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Flag Day:

J Press Blazer w/ school buttons
B2 White OCBD
B2 Flag Embl.
1943 Zinc Penny Watch w/ red/white/blue band
Moc Croc belt w/ engine turned buckle.
B2 Grey Trowsers
Bostonian Crown Windsors
AA 406 Amber


----------



## Topsider

Flag Day:

J. Press blue OCBD w/flap pocket
Red "Flags and Stars" tie from Vineyard Vines
Khaki wool gabardine trousers from BB
Burgundy calfskin belt from LE
Alden 986s
Timex on Central Watch #5 grosgrain strap


----------



## Desk Jockey

Because I, too, jumped on the Old Glory bandwagon:

BB blue OCBD
Dockers flat front & cuffed white linen pants
J Press red/white ribbon belt
Bass white bucks

Oh, right, can't forget the foam "No 1" hand with the flag stuck in the top. That's gone over well so far.


----------



## Tucker

I knew it was Flag Day but it didn't register this morning as I had some colossal work screw-up on my mind and was in a hurry to get to the office.

BB OCBD, yellow (closer to the Crayola goldenrod than my 'true yellow' Mercer)
BB shell cordovan belt
Bills M1 button-fly
BB cotton argyles in navy, yellow, light blue
Alden 986


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
Ferragamo tie
H pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## AldenPyle

Pink&White University Stripe RLPolo Classic Fit OCBD
Bills M1 Olive Oxford Canvas
BB Navy w/ Green & White #1 Stripe Ribbon Belt
BB Blue & Green Argyle Cotton Socks
AE Wilbert in Caramel


----------



## Patrick06790

Massively obnoxious effort for Flag Day. Broke up a fight today, the BB shoes with the Dainite soles came in handy.

Press linen sack, BB shirt, STP pocket square, LE reds, Central strap, LE navy belt with thin red stripe, BB socks.

I hate not wearing a tie.


----------



## anglophile23

hunter green polo
CFF chinos
above from LE
USA-made Weejuns
generic brown belt


----------



## abc123

with black penny loafers.


----------



## NewYorkBuck

As trad as I get. For business casual Friday today -

Bills M2s khakis
Blue OCBD
J Press blazer
Alden cordovan tassels.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

9-5 at the office today, an easy day.

Sailing tonight out in the harbor, actually all weekend.

Today:

B2 OC Sportcoat, note the lining
B2 White OCBD
Bills M1
Tie is my Regimental Crest by TM Lewin
JCrew Green/Blue argyles 
Timex Expedition, with inadvertant strap matching my socks in yellow/blue/green - Yikes!
Bostonian Crown Windsors
Anglo American Frames - 406 model - Amber


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick06790 said:


> Massively obnoxious effort for Flag Day. Broke up a fight today, the BB shoes with the Dainite soles came in handy.
> 
> Press linen sack, BB shirt, STP pocket square, LE reds, Central strap, LE navy belt with thin red stripe, BB socks.
> 
> I hate not wearing a tie.


Patrick--

I bought the same jacket. Love it.

My favorite combination to wear with it so far is a blue gingham shirt with a black knit cotton tie.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick, that looks great. One of my favorite looks from you in a while.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

abc123 said:


> with black penny loafers.


Please put the toilet seat down!


----------



## mcarthur

EastVillageTrad said:


> 9-5 at the office today, an easy day.
> JCrew Green/Blue argyles
> 
> Nice argyles!


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Massively obnoxious effort for Flag Day. Broke up a fight today, the BB shoes with the Dainite soles came in handy.
> 
> Press linen sack, BB shirt, STP pocket square, LE reds, Central strap, LE navy belt with thin red stripe, BB socks.
> 
> I hate not wearing a tie.
> 
> Nice looking outfit. Wear the necktie or bow tie and take it off before entering the institution.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick, you look about 10 years younger and a lot more sophisticated without the tie. Maybe it's just the clothes, as a suit still needs a tie. But for casual maybe avoid the tie more often.

DD


----------



## Chris H

Patrick06790 said:


> Massively obnoxious effort for Flag Day. Broke up a fight today, the BB shoes with the Dainite soles came in handy.


......that's what you call "tough trad"!


----------



## Jolly Roger

There're some sharp-dressed fellas around here.

Today I'm wearing:

Lightweight tan/blue/grey small-check silk/wool sack 
Blue u-stripe button down (with that BB roll, baby)
Burgundy knit cotton tie
Linen trousers
Navy ribbon belt with cigar motif
Timex w/Central Watch band #4
Dirty bucks

The boss-lady told me I look fantastic. :aportnoy:


----------



## Duck

No need posting a picture today. It is rather boring.

B2 grey garbadine pants
Cole Haan bit loafers
B2 white OCBD
Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
AA tortoise frames
No socks


No tie for me today and it feels strange.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL red custom fit polo
B2 blue/red seersucker stripe bermudas
986s in #8
no sox


----------



## Untilted

Restaurant with coat and tie dress code? You can still stand out!

red sack blazar
Press flap ocbd
robert talbott A&S repp tie
bill's
......





you like that paisley lining?


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> Restaurant with coat and tie dress code? You can still stand out!
> 
> red sack blazar
> Press flap ocbd
> robert talbott A&S repp tie
> bill's
> ......
> 
> you like that paisley lining?


The lack of pocket square is making me sad.


----------



## Topsider

Untilted said:


> Restaurant with coat and tie dress code? You can still stand out!
> 
> red sack blazar
> Press flap ocbd
> robert talbott A&S repp tie
> bill's
> 
> you like that paisley lining?


Wow...just, wow.  Who makes that jacket, anyway? Just curious. Two thumbs up!


----------



## anglophile23

^Love that paisley lining

EB spring tattersall OCBD
FF chinos
new web belt-tan with green stripe-one of four new belts
usa-made Weejuns


----------



## Sir Royston

*Saturdays Attire*

Gentlemen,
Thought I would share todays attire

Jacket: Magee Tweed
Shirt: Hilditch & Key Tattersall.. although double cuffs
Cords: From Cordings
Braces: Thurtons with gut ends
Boots. Loake "English Eccentrics" (!!)
Socks. Lewins Purple birdseye with Grey suspenders
Armbands: Eton light Blue
Tie: Rodd & Gun NZ
Trilby: Christys
Pocket Sq: Macclesfield Silk


----------



## Tucker

Sir Roysten, my compliments. Outstanding!









RL polo, yellow 
Press surcingle belt, navy
BB Chinos
Weejuns

Sorry for the quality, it's a scanned photo.

June, 1982.

I'm wearing the same things today (in larger sizes, of course), but substituting a pair of Alden 984 for the Weejuns.


----------



## A.Squire

Tucker said:


> June, 1982.
> 
> I'm wearing the same things today (in larger sizes, of course), but substituting a pair of Alden 984 for the Weejuns.


Sorry, not trad. Please post something else. Everyone knows Trad didn't begin until 2004. (wink)

*lookin' good, slim.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H pocket square


----------



## wnh

Brooks Brothers 3/2 navy sack blazer w/ three patch pockets (looks like I need to let the right arm out a bit)
Lands' End white Hyde Park OCBD
Polo cotton plaid (but not madras) tie
Bills M2, cuffed. I just walked home from church, so they're drooping a little.
generic burgundy belt
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
Weejuns
slightly ape-ish stance
new (old - built in 1880) hardwood floors in the bedroom -- removed the carpet a couple of days ago


----------



## Untilted

KentW said:


> Wow...just, wow.  Who makes that jacket, anyway? Just curious. Two thumbs up!


Hardwick clothing.

they no longer make trad stuff.


----------



## A.Squire

Let us all look and learn. Very well done, my gentleman friend. What a radiant bride, a fine catch.


----------



## AldenPyle

Bit of a picture taking day at the office. I can see my shorter than I am used to pants and low vamp loafers make me look a little Browne-ish. 








Norman Hilton Grey 3/2 Sack
J.Press Blue Flap Pocket OCBD
Black PoloRL Belt
BB Single Bar Tie in Navy & Gold (School Colors)
China Arts & Crafts P-Square
Bass Light Blue Argyle Socks
AE Windham Black Tassel Loafers

All but the belt and square, made in USA.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting. It looks like you have a great view of the harbor. I agree with you that your trousers should be longer and your jacket sleeves should be longer.


----------



## mdsc

AldenPyle said:


> Bit of a picture taking day at the office. I can see my shorter than I am used to pants and low vamp loafers make me look a little Browne-ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton Grey 3/2 Sack
> J.Press Blue Flap Pocket OCBD
> 
> You are looking good in it....then again, I'm very southern and southern trad has long consisted of,um, high water pants well before Thom Browne. I have a couple of Norman Hilton 3/2 sacks which fit and feel better than any other suit that I've owned.


----------



## Duck

B2 Suit
B2 Tie
B2 Red University shirt
Cole Haan black bit loafers
sockless 
AA 406 Tortoise frames

I feel really good in this shirt tie combo. Felt even better at noon when we signed the closing papers for our new house. Thanks to Mac for all the support and advice the last couple of weeks.

Cheers


----------



## egadfly

*The Year of the Duck*



Duck said:


> I feel really good in this shirt tie combo. Felt even better at noon when we signed the closing papers for our new house. Thanks to Mac for all the support and advice the last couple of weeks.
> 
> Cheers


Another great outfit.

Also, congrats on the new place. 2007 seems to be a real watershed year for you -- all you need now are Ducklings.

Best,

EGF


----------



## Untilted

B2 Red University shirt is my favorite OCBD, followed by yellow, followed by white. 

Lots of suit wearers today.


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> Another great outfit.
> 
> Also, congrats on the new place. 2007 seems to be a real watershed year for you -- all you need now are Ducklings.
> 
> Best,
> 
> EGF


Decent year, however, ducklings would derail this stellar year. Nothing against little ones, but I think that I should enjoy the house, china and crystal before they get broken.

Squire inspired me to build a wine cellar with his pics, so that is the next step.

Cheers and Thanks EGF!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Congratulations on the new house.
Nice looking outfit. My bias is braces in lieu of belt and a Panama hat


----------



## wnh

A.Squire said:


> Let us all look and learn.


Ha! I've got a (stalker-ish) collection of photos you've posted copied onto my hard drive that I flip through from time to time.



> What a radiant bride, a fine catch.


I quite agree. Of course, I wouldn't have married her if I didn't.


----------



## A.Squire

^I do hate to go on, but she (YOUR wife) really is quite beautiful in that photo, at least from what I'm able to see (it's too small to make out any real details and don't you dare post anything larger, but to my minds eye, she is every bit the prototypical bride).--very pure. My very best to you and yours.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
RT pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## Joe Tradly

Duck said:


> Decent year, however, ducklings would derail this stellar year. Nothing against little ones, but I think that I should enjoy the house, china and crystal before they get broken.
> 
> Squire inspired me to build a wine cellar with his pics, so that is the next step.
> 
> Cheers and Thanks EGF!


Watch out on that advice from squire. He also has a barn where he keeps his off-season wardrobe.

Congratulations, Duck.

JB


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
Hermes pocket square 
Hermes bow tie


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
OPtimo Montecristo Superfino


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Pretty standard fare today:

J Press Blazer w/ school buttons
B2 Ecru OCBD
B2 Green/White Repp Tie
1960 Franklin Half-Dollar Watch w/ brown moc croc band
Press navy surcingle belt
Bills M1
Bostonian Crown Windsors
AA 406 Amber


----------



## mcarthur

^
You should consider a pocket square


----------



## A.Squire

EVT, are you a secret agent man?


----------



## Duck

A.Squire said:


> EVT, are you a secret agent man?


Takes one to know one.


----------



## Duck

Peter Blair Tie
B2 OCBD
JAB Pink seersuckers 
Bass American made Weejuns
AA 406 Tortoise Frames


----------



## Duck

Close up of the tie and my razor burn


----------



## abc123

Fun tie, Duck. I have a simlar pocketsquare (VV) that gets lots of wear in the summer.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A.Squire said:


> EVT, are you a secret agent man?


I could tell you . . .


----------



## Duck

abc123 said:


> Fun tie, Duck. I have a simlar pocketsquare (VV) that gets lots of wear in the summer.


I really enjoy the fun ties in the summer. I am definitely a seasonal dresser. Light and fun makes me feel more comfortable in this heat.

Cheers


----------



## Untilted

I'm beating myself for not getting those JAB seersuckers trousers on sale.


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> I'm beating myself for not getting those JAB seersuckers trousers on sale.


You can still get them for $19.00


----------



## abc123

Duck said:


> I really enjoy the fun ties in the summer. I am definitely a seasonal dresser. Light and fun makes me feel more comfortable in this heat.
> 
> Cheers


Totally agree. Can't beat fabrics like linen and seersucker in the summer (or tweed and cashmere in the winter)!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Duck,
What jacket did you wear with your pink seersuckers?


----------



## A.Squire

EastVillageTrad said:


>


Something about that photo is very hyp-notic--may be the knot and dimple. 
Do you find it difficult to stay awake/are you awake now?


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Duck,
> What jacket did you wear with your pink seersuckers?


Just a simple 3/2 B2 sack blazer.


----------



## Harris

EastVillageTrad said:


> Pretty standard fare today:
> 
> J Press Blazer w/ school buttons
> B2 Ecru OCBD
> B2 Green/White Repp Tie
> 1960 Franklin Half-Dollar Watch w/ brown moc croc band
> Press navy surcingle belt
> Bills M1
> Bostonian Crown Windsors
> AA 406 Amber


EVT, how 'bout a photo of the Meyrwitz & Dell horn rims?


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Duck said:


> Peter Blair Tie
> B2 OCBD
> JAB Pink seersuckers
> Bass American made Weejuns
> AA 406 Tortoise Frames


Duck,

That outfit is great. Perhaps you could offer some career advice so that I know what I should be in my next life to be able to wear pink seersucker and Peter Blair ties to work. I am certainly envious.


----------



## Duck

Tom Buchanan said:


> Duck,
> 
> That outfit is great. Perhaps you could offer some career advice so that I know what I should be in my next life to be able to wear pink seersucker and Peter Blair ties to work. I am certainly envious.


Hahaha, Thanks. I am certainly the last person that you want career advice from. My only advice is, save your money and work late so that you can buy in to the partnership. As far as pink seersucker, just wear them with confidence. You can wear anything as long as you are confident in it.

Cheers


----------



## Duck

Casual day around the office. No meetings
No name blazer that I have had since high school
O'Connells OCBD
RL Reds
Cole Haan tassel loafers
Peter Blair pocket square
Sockless
B2 belt that is a little big
AA 406 tortoise frames


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
It should be noted that you can only buy into the Partnership, if you are asked.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> It should be noted that you can only buy into the Partnership, if you are asked.


An excellent point that I overlooked Mac. No one wants a slugabed on the team.


----------



## egadfly

EastVillageTrad said:


>


I'm a little late with this post, but wanted to compliment you on this outfit. Very well done, EVT.

I particularly like the tie -- is it a current B2 offering?

EGF


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> Casual day around the office. No meetings
> No name blazer that I have had since high school
> O'Connells OCBD
> RL Reds
> Cole Haan tassel loafers
> Peter Blair pocket square
> Sockless
> B2 belt that is a little big
> AA 406 tortoise frames


Nice casual day attire, Duck.

I've noticed that you often sport Polo trou -- which model do you generally look for? I've had trouble finding PRL flat-fronts that aren't too fitted for my tastes.

EGF


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> I'm a little late with this post, but wanted to compliment you on this outfit. Very well done, EVT.
> 
> I particularly like the tie -- is it a current B2 offering?
> 
> EGF


I hadn't posted on this yet, but you pulled it off EVT. I love the look.


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> Nice casual day attire, Duck.
> 
> I've noticed that you often sport Polo trou -- which model do you generally look for? I've had trouble finding PRL flat-fronts that aren't too fitted for my tastes.
> 
> EGF


I wear older Phillip trousers by RL. They are a little wider in the leg than I would like but not enough that I won't wear them on casual days. Super light and very comfortable.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RLP Pink Seersucker 3/2 jacket
B2 White OC Club collar shirt
Navy club tie w/pink skull and bones
Bills M2
Trafalgar cortina belt w/engine-turned buckle, monogrammed
Alden 986s, no socks


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> I've noticed that you often sport Polo trou -- which model do you generally look for? I've had trouble finding PRL flat-fronts that aren't too fitted for my tastes.
> 
> EGF


I like the GI chinos. Nice, heavy twill and not very "broken-in". Also, they're on clearance on Ralph.com...

TT:teacha:


----------



## tsweetland

Casual, just-home from work trad....

LE OCBD, top button undone
Bert Pulitzer tie, via Salvation Army, loosened
J. Crew essential chinos (not really that short, I'm sitting down in the pic)
Quoddy boat shoes
Panerai Luminor Marina


----------



## Untilted

nice tie, nice boat shoes.


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> RL shirt
> Ferragamo neck tie
> H-pocket square


Great combo Mac - tie and PS are perfect together.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! My wife has a good eye on colors


----------



## AlanC

*Today's Panama...*

Panama Hat Works of Montecristi Cuenca:


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Great looking hat. Enjoy wearing it.


----------



## PittDoc

*Seersucker Thursday!*

BB white OCBD
Vineyard Vines tie, red w/ tiny golfer motif
Canali black blazer (-1)
Tiffany engine-turned buckle with brown lizard strap
Polo blue/white seersucker pants (1 3/4" cuff)
Pantherella navy BTC socks
Alden cap toe bluchers in cigar shell cordovan with natural edge trim


----------



## Duck

PittDoc said:


> BB white OCBD
> Vineyard Vines tie, red w/ tiny golfer motif
> Tiffany engine-turned buckle with brown lizard strap
> Polo blue/white seersucker pants (1 3/4" cuff)
> Pantherella navy BTC socks
> Alden cap toe bluchers in cigar shell cordovan with natural edge trim


Great looking outfit Doc. The shoes work really well with the SS.


----------



## BobGuam

Cool Hat Alan, hmmm maybe between you and Macarthur we are going to see hats come back into style.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 3b sack sport coat: Black Watch madras
Press blue OCBD (w/3rd button at back of collar)
Navy bow-tie w/green whales
Needlepoint belt: brown w/green frogs (motif much?)
501s
Alden tassels in cigar cordovan, no socks


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## AlanC

Beautiful hat, Mac. That crown looks quite tall.


----------



## GMC

*Oxford at O'Connell's*



Duck said:


> Casual day around the office. No meetings
> No name blazer that I have had since high school
> O'Connells OCBD
> RL Reds
> Cole Haan tassel loafers
> Peter Blair pocket square
> Sockless
> B2 belt that is a little big
> AA 406 tortoise frames


Duck, whenever I'm on O'Connell's Website I see pinpoints and broadcloth. Do you have to call and ask for oxford cloth? Or did I just keep missing it on the Website?


----------



## HistoryDoc

Grading summer school papers at home soon to be unemployed academic trad:


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Beautiful hat, Mac. That crown looks quite tall.


 ^ 
Thank you! The crown is 4 1/2 inches


----------



## AlanC

Not that tall, then. Must just be the angle.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Not that tall, then. Must just be the angle.


 ^ 
I will take another picture with a different angle.


----------



## Mujib

...


----------



## Untilted

Mujib said:


> ...


this look is very Paul Stuart.


----------



## abc123




----------



## Untilted

abc123, you really like that knit tie, don't you? 

nice shades.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> abc123, you really like that knit tie, don't you?
> 
> nice shades.


Tilt,

You know, I have five or six knit ties, but I just love this navy one...the others get little wear. I've also been on a more simple look kick recently. I'll bust out a different knit tie next week:aportnoy:

The shades are neat - RL from last season. Tortoise shell (probably fake) sides, bronze colored frames...sweetness. They were of course removed from my jacket pocket after I got to work.

Mujib - thats a wild ensemble - like the braces.


----------



## mcarthur

^
abc123,
You attire looks good


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
mujib,
Well done from your bow tie to argyle socks


----------



## Desk Jockey

Mujib- Wow, that's awesomely awesome. Great colors for summer.

abc123- I, too, wear a navy knit far more oft than I should, but it's a near perfect tie isn't it?

I've got a thing to go to later today so after 4, add a blazer (which I still need to brush) and my school tie.

J Press blue OCBD (my Grandfather's going to disown me for my non-Brethren shirts, c'est la vie)
Bill's M2s in khaki
O'Connell's yellow surcingle
J Crew navy with blue/yellow/red argyles
Alden 986s


----------



## Duck

GMC said:


> Duck, whenever I'm on O'Connell's Website I see pinpoints and broadcloth. Do you have to call and ask for oxford cloth? Or did I just keep missing it on the Website?


Yeah, you have to call them. Sorry


----------



## Duck

Mujib said:


> ...


Very nice. I am going to post a picture in a few minutes and you are going to laugh, our outfits are similar.


----------



## Brownshoe

This is my second and final entry in the Style Forum pattern-matching contest:

Press suit, tie bar, and square
BB shirt
thrifted tie
Johnston & Murphy saddle oxfords
socks from ?

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5758668

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5758669

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5758670


----------



## abc123

Brownshoe - nice look, especially the pinned club collar. When did you get that shirt from BB?


----------



## Brownshoe

abc123 said:


> Brownshoe - nice look, especially the pinned club collar. When did you get that shirt from BB?


Thanks!

I bought the shirt from an ebay seller who uses the handle armyhardhat--I think he lives near a BB outlet, as he always has random Brooks stuff not in the regular stores--or no longer in the stores.

I, too, am addicted to my navy knit tie. It is the perfect tie.


----------



## abc123

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I bought the shirt from an ebay seller who uses the handle armyhardhat--I think he lives near a BB outlet, as he always has random Brooks stuff not in the regular stores--or no longer in the stores.
> 
> I, too, am addicted to my navy knit tie. It is the perfect tie.


It seems like every once in a while a batch of BB club collars pop up on ebay. Unfortunately, I've never been lucky enough to snag one in my size.

Never see them in stores though - though I guess if BB did sell them regularly, they would have to be coated in teflon...


----------



## Duck

JAB Gingham 
RL solid navy tie - This was the first bow tie that I ever bought. 11 years old this month.
Hickey freeman suit
J crew argyles OTC
Bostonian burgundy cap toes
AA 406 Paris Blonde frames


----------



## Duck

Close up of this unique tie. I think it is a pretty neat tie. Sentimental I guess.


----------



## Thornhill

Um, wow, Duck! I love the shirt! While I like the tie, I would have thought that you would have gone with a pattern in a bright color since you had the gray suit on today. I seem to recall that you have some nice bowties. Peter Blair, maybe. VV, too, if I'm not mistaken. Still, I'm a big fan. Thanks for the photo.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 White OC club collar shirt
Press collar bar
Press tie: navy w/red lobsters
Press navy/red ribbon belt
LE red/white pincord trou
Alden white bucks


----------



## mcarthur

Desk Jockey,
You should be nice to us grandfathers. Some day you will be one!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Duck,
Good looking outfit. You need a little more work on the bow tie.


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
VV-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Untilted

CEGO custom made lavender pinpoint ocbd
PRL forward pleated tweed trousers
Red socks
Alden 663


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> Today's fedora
> Optimo Milan Straw


I really like the richness of that Milan straw, Mac. It has a look that I've not seen in Panamas. Are the Milans as cool as a Panama?


----------



## Countertenor

I'm not ususally so Tradly inclined (so go easy on the new guy), but just today I thrifted a J. Press tweed 3/2 sack suit with flat-front trousers. Not summery at all, but the fit was too good to pass up. (Please excuse the camera phone pic)


Hand-me-down OCBD
I dug up my old school tie
Kent Wang Pocket Square (blue-edged snowflake-patterned cotton)
ebayed Wright Wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> I really like the richness of that Milan straw, Mac. It has a look that I've not seen in Panamas. Are the Milans as cool as a Panama?


 ^ 
The Milan Straw is cooler than the Optimo Montecristi Superfino. Alan, you are very astute


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Tonight:

B2 white OCBD
RL madras belt w/engine-turned sterling buckle
Pink poplins w/ navy embroidered skull/bones
Alden 986s (no socks)


----------



## anglophile23

BB tattersall 
LE CFF chinos
USA-made JM Optima wingtips
tan with green stripe web belt
argyle socks

shirt and shoes from ebay


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Duck,
> Good looking outfit. You need a little more work on the bow tie.


Thanks Mac. That tie is immpossible to tie. It is a thick cotton and not silk. I must have tried three times that morning, to quote Frank Sinatra "and after three times, then that's jazz".


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









RL polo
RL tan khakis


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> RL polo
> RL tan khakis


That's very casual for you...............


----------



## mcarthur

*What are you wearing*









Today's fedora
Optimo Montecfisti


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Feeling a bit Springy today in Manhootan, so:

Ancient rugby jersey from one of my old clubs, sleeves cut down ages ago.
J. Crew stone shorts
Adidas Rod Lavers


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora
Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## Untilted

HistoryDoc said:


>


I saw a gent in similar outfit (same jacket) last week in DC metro, except he was wearing a rather loud tie.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Wasn't me. I was in church prayin' for my soul. I don't think I will pair the jacket with those pants again--not enough contrast for my taste. The shoes looked good with the trousers and the jacket looked good with the tie. I looked good from the waist up and the waist down, just not that good altogether. It was an experiment. I might go with olive or British khaki next time. Such is life. Cheers.


----------



## Brownshoe

Love that jacket, Doc. I wear mine with all shades of khaki, always works.

Went preppy for a cookout at the park:

vintage BB sack madras jacket
BB OCBD
vintage rooster cotton tie
BB jeans
J Crew belt
BB dirty bucs (out of frame)

Click to enlarge

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5784919


----------



## A.Squire

^Looking good there, Slim.

Do you live in Chernobyl? At least the trees recovered.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe, that's a stunning look. Are BB jeans any better than others?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora
Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Tilt.

The BB jeans are by a very wide margin the best I've ever worn (I know nothing about high-end denim, these would doubtlessly be sneered at by the cognoscenti).

They are the ideal color, with no "whiskering" or splotches or frou frou details, straight-legged and pretty slim-fitting. I love them.

Doc--

The photo was taken in that crumbling dystopia called "Queens."
Some areas of that park are beautiful, but the grill section is a God-foresaken wasteland.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, Tilt.
> 
> The BB jeans are by a very wide margin the best I've ever worn (I know nothing about high-end denim, these would doubtlessly be sneered at by the cognoscenti).
> 
> They are the ideal color, with no "whiskering" or splotches or frou frou details, straight-legged and pretty slim-fitting. I love them.


Thank you for your assessment, I may have to get a pair.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Pretty standard fare today again:

J Press Blazer w/ school buttons
B2 Blue/White pinpoint OCBD
Warden Brooks - Flags of the World!
Orvis watch w/ burgundy and gold band
Press navy surcingle belt
Bills M1
Bostonian Crown Windsors
AA 406 Crystal


----------



## Untilted

Love the flag tie.


----------



## Duck

Sorry about the lack of picture. In a rush tonight.
3/2 B2 sack suit
b2 OCBD
B2 bowtie
BS argyle OTC
JM tasseled loafer
AA 406 Paris Blonde frames
White Line sqaure

Nothing that fancy.


----------



## A.Squire

What's the hurry, hombre?


----------



## A.Squire

EastVillageTrad said:


>


It's all starting to come together.
Spy Boy
First Flag
Big Chief

https://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mardigrasindians/indirank.html


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A.Squire said:


> It's all starting to come together.
> Spy Boy
> First Flag
> Big Chief
> 
> https://www.mardigrasneworleans.com/mardigrasindians/indirank.html


C'est moi.


----------



## AlanC

Were you humming 'We Are the World' all day?


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora
Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Mujib

Untilted said:


> this look is very Paul Stuart.


Paul Stuart is far too expensive for me. This whole outfit probably cost less than a shirt and tie from Paul Stuart.

Duck - very nice. Your shirt is much nicer.


----------



## Untilted

Mujib said:


> Paul Stuart is far too expensive for me. This whole outfit probably cost less than a shirt and tie from Paul Stuart.
> 
> Duck - very nice. Your shirt is much nicer.


Damn, you must know how to thrift.


----------



## Duck

A.Squire said:


> What's the hurry, hombre?


Had to test drive Squire mobiles last night and I was running late.


----------



## Duck

Mujib said:


> Paul Stuart is far too expensive for me. This whole outfit probably cost less than a shirt and tie from Paul Stuart.
> 
> Duck - very nice. Your shirt is much nicer.


I don't know about that. You can pull it all together much nicer.


----------



## Untilted

Duck said:


> Had to test drive Squire mobiles last night and I was running late.


Jealous! A boxer or carrera?


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> Had to test drive Squire mobiles last night and I was running late.


Excellent choice.






​EGF


----------



## Brownshoe

Is ther any way I could live in that ad?


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> Jealous! A boxer or carrera?


You tell me! What is the Squire Mobile?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Press White OCBD, w/flap
JCrew many-pastelled repp
Trafalgar cortina belt w/engine-turned engraved buckle
JAB Yellow seersucker trou
Alden 986s


----------



## Desk Jockey

Also a white Press OCBD
LL Bean madras shorts
J Press burgundy surcingle belt
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## Brownshoe

My tribute to John Cassavetes in Rosemary's Baby
(in the midst of reorganizing my office--sorry for the squalor)

Press pincord jacket
BB pinpoint oxford
Polo knit tie
Press grosgrain trousers
Bean driving loafers

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5806481

A close-up of the intriguing grosgrain trou--you can see the ribbing a bit just above the cuff. I love these things

(you can click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5806482


----------



## AldenPyle

Channeling my inner Alex P. Keaton










Green LE Original OCBD
BB Red & White Madras Tie
Navy w/White Diamond Alex Cannon Sweater Vest
Brown Giordano Belt
Willis & Geiger label LE Khakis
Sky Blue Uniqlo Socks
AE Wilbert in Caramel


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB pink OCBD
J Press Guard stripe ribbon belt
LE stone lightweight shorts
Quoddy canoe mocs

Added to this all is a more than slightly quizzical expression at the right daft presentations my fellows are giving. I wonder not altogether idly if it's bad form to begin a debate by asking the other gentleman if in his early years he was dropped repeatedly on head?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Ancient "Bleeding Madras" shirt from the old Georgetown U. Shop (made by Thompson, I think?)
Bill's M2s, stone, cuffed hiigh waters!
Converse All-Stars (as tweaked by John Varvatos. Gotta stir the pot a little.)

HL


----------



## Duck

Fairly casual day at the office this week.

VV polo
B2 seersucker
Gucci light brown bit loafers
AA Paris blonde 406 frames
water spot from the condensation on tumbler
and....

My new Smathers & Branson bow tie belt!


----------



## Untilted

great belt.

This one time @ Eljo's, I saw a needlepoint belt displaying a panorama of the academical village (the Lawn) at UVa. Sublime belt. That'd be my first needlepoint belt if I ever get one. over 300 dollars.


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> great belt.
> 
> This one time @ Eljo's, I saw a needlepoint belt displaying a panorama of the academical village (the Lawn) at UVa. Sublime belt. That'd be my first needlepoint belt if I ever get one. over 300 dollars.


Thanks.

Tilt, buy the belt when you graduate in a size larger than you need. You will always be able to wear it and appreciate it. Hell, buy anything that will leave happy memories.

Cheers


----------



## mcarthur

^
One of my favorite


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora
Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford blazer
BB shirt
BB ps
vintage cotton boll tie
Jeff Rose trousers
AE Lexingtons










Panama Cuenca


----------



## mcarthur

^
From head to toe looking well


----------



## Brownshoe

Love the tie and shoes, Alan.

HOT and MUGGY in the Naked City.

BB vintage 3/2 sack madras jacket

Press flap pocket pinpoint oxford (thanks Patrick)

Press burgundy knit tie

Gap straight fit chinos. Yes, Gap. Nicely slim cut. These are great chinos for $14.99.

Bean camp mocs

Clean office

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5814680


----------



## AldenPyle

Fantastic Jacket!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

That is a great jacket, indeed. I have the same one and love it.


----------



## spinlps

Brownshoe said:


> Love the tie and shoes, Alan.
> 
> BB vintage 3/2 sack madras jacket
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5814680


Nice look Brownshoe.

Just curious, what poster is Mr. Buck on? Monster?


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks guys, that jacket is a favorite.

Spin:

That poster is from a project I worked on with REM here at work. I think the image we used was circa Monster.


----------



## Speas

Brownshoe - going back a few posts, are the "grosgrain" Press pants dry clean only? Also are they 100% cotton or blend? Thanks


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> Love the tie and shoes, Alan.
> 
> HOT and MUGGY in the Naked City.
> 
> BB vintage 3/2 sack madras jacket
> 
> Press flap pocket pinpoint oxford (thanks Patrick)
> 
> Press burgundy knit tie
> 
> Gap straight fit chinos. Yes, Gap. Nicely slim cut. These are great chinos for $14.99.
> 
> Bean camp mocs
> 
> * Clean office*


Great look. Out-bo the bohemians on the one hand, and with the judicious switching of shoes you can get a table if you can still find a restaurant that cares about such things.

I envy you the clean office. Mine does triple duty - as clothes room, CD/DVD storage, and host to part of my fabulous collection of Things I Will Never Use, Fix, or Sell.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> I envy you the clean office. Mine does triple duty - as clothes room, CD/DVD storage, and host to part of my fabulous collection of Things I Will Never Use, Fix, or Sell.


That sounds like my office, too. I'm glad I'm not the only one with the same fabulous collection.

Good to have you around Patrick. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H- pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora
Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Welcome back! Miss your posting


----------



## Brownshoe

The grosgrain pants are 100% cotton, and, according to the label, machine-washable--but I'll probably take them to the cleaners.

Patrick, my office is a virtual warehouse of clothing odds and ends, CDs, books, toys, etc. Once in a while I make the effort to hide everything. If you see my previous entry, my office is in its normal state.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> That sounds like my office, too. I'm glad I'm not the only one with the same fabulous collection.
> 
> Good to have you around Patrick. Don't be a stranger.


I'm still around, just not posting much. I spend a lot of time at the summer camp, where there is no electricity.

I am finding it difficult to come up with interesting variations on the button-down/chinos/occasional sportcoat/very occasional tie. I find the tie to be an anchor for everything else, as well as an instant indicator that here, indeed, is Someone Who At Least Appears To Have a Clue.

The way my male colleagues dress - Discount Store AmJack, Intermediate Jogging Suit, "Jus' Wonderin' If Ah Can Use the Can," The Hipster Dilbert - isn't helpful at all, because short of appearing at work in clown shoes, a zebra-striped loincloth, and a top hat, nothing I can do to dress down will prevent me from looking 80 kajillion times better by comparison.

I have also been bogged down this week by a tick-borne illness called erlichiosis, named after Randall Erlich, the inventor of the garden hose, 12/8 time, and almost certainly a human/reptile hybrid from a very powerful family. This misadventure is chronicled on my poor neglected blog.


----------



## Duck

Great collar roll on this older B2 OCBD. I need to fix my tie, it came loose throughout the day.

B2 OCBD
Peter Blair Tie


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5814680


I have suddenly become extremely covetous of Brownshoe's black watch madras jacket. It looks terrific. Does anyone remember if J.Press was offering such a jacket this summer? I know they had a summer weight wool or blend in black watch.

Any ideas of who else might offer such? O'Connells?


----------



## Untilted

Tom Buchanan said:


> I have suddenly become extremely covetous of Brownshoe's black watch madras jacket. It looks terrific. Does anyone remember if J.Press was offering such a jacket this summer? I know they had a summer weight wool or blend in black watch.
> 
> Any ideas of who else might offer such? O'Connells?


O'Connell's offers it in all season wool. The blackwatch one is $495 a pop, made by Majer. The other tartans are $395 a pop.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Untilted said:


> O'Connell's offers it in all season wool. The blackwatch one is $495 a pop, made by Majer. The other tartans are $395 a pop.


Thanks. I have wool for winter. The madras has suddenly caught my imagination.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Tom, finding that madras jacket was a freakish stroke of luck--snagged it in a Salvation Army shop in Hutchinson, Kansas.

Today--a bit more cosmopolitan in:

Polo "Congressman Classic" navy linen jacket (not a 3/2 roll, but I love it)

BB white pinpoint oxford

thrifted no-name linen tie

Press grosgrain trousers (need to give these a rest, but they're just too perfect)

Freshly shined Bass Weejuns

Mysterious expression on face

Phantom of the Paradise clock (I'm sure Patrick is a fan)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5821357

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=5821358

PS
You can always click these pics to enlarge them if you want more detail


----------



## Desk Jockey

Second to last day of my northern excursion and I've not yet been run out on a rail. Huzzah!

BB blue OCBD
J Press navy/red surcingle belt
Bill's chamois M2s in British tan (or whatever in God's name is the color)
LL Bean blucher mocs which, quite sadly for my compatriots, are beginning to "turn"

Brownshoe- You're really making me kick myself for not having bought that Black Watch madras coat on eBay... but were I not so logical, oh responsible, practical.


----------



## wannaB1L

pink JoS A Banks polo
khaki shorts a couple of inches above the knee
blue and orange ribbon belt
barefoot


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Totally worn out from a long week w/ some late nights.

Here I can be seen wiping the 'sleepy-seeds' from my eyes this morning.

Casual day - no jacket - no tie - might hit the gym after work. . .










B2 OCBD
Bills M1
Press Navy Surcingle belt
BLUE Sperry topsiders
Red/White/Blue Brit watchband
AA 406 Amber


----------



## Untilted

Nice pose, EVt.

I'm sporting the boring business casual today:
BB slim fit burgundy university strip ocbd
Bill's m2, cuffed
UVa leatherman emblematic belt
argyle socks (3 pairs for 1.2 dollars, bought these in a metro station in Beijing. Sketchy, huh? They shrink so fast!)
AE Prescott Burgundy/Black saddle oxfords


----------



## TradTeacher

Hot, hot, hot in the Foothills today and, in preparation for vacation next week, I've got errands to run...

Thus:

BB Slim Fit OCBD--Blue
Bermuda Shorts--British Khaki chino (used to be J. Crew pants)
Rod Laver's sans socks
Ray Ban Aviators

:teacha:


----------



## Danny

Tom Buchanan said:


> I have suddenly become extremely covetous of Brownshoe's black watch madras jacket. It looks terrific. Does anyone remember if J.Press was offering such a jacket this summer? I know they had a summer weight wool or blend in black watch.
> 
> Any ideas of who else might offer such? O'Connells?


I found that very same jacket in my basement a couple months back...it was my junior prom jacket from 1995. A classic.

I was at Press today and they had quite a nice selection of madras and plaid jackets, all on sale of course. Worth a look. Give a call and they can describe some of their goodies if you aren't in town.

Danny


----------



## egadfly

This morning's _ensemble_:

LE vintage khakis, lime green, hemmed up to 9"
Blue Mercer OCBD
Quoddy boat shoes
B2 surcingle belt, navy
Seiko on shark strap
Vaguely hungover expression

Good day, gents.

EGF


----------



## shuman2

egadfly said:


> This morning's _ensemble_:
> 
> LE vintage khakis, lime green, hemmed up to 9"
> Blue Mercer OCBD
> Quoddy boat shoes
> B2 surcingle belt, navy
> Seiko on shark strap
> Vaguely hungover expression
> 
> Good day, gents.
> 
> EGF


What do you mean by a "shark strap"? Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL polo
Hermes pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## videocrew

Just returned from a night out in Virginia Highlands (Atlanta):

Blue and White Check BB OCBD
Vineyard Vines flatfront twill shorts
Weejuns (no socks)
Timex w/ red,white, and blue Central band (for the 4th)
Vineyard Vines Navy Bird Dog Club Belt

Sadly, due to a clumsy best friend, the Weejuns will need a thorough beer-removal and shine tomorrow.


----------



## Tiff_Bradley

Off out to walk the dogs, so:

Old Bass US-made split toe boots

Target khakis

BB salmon pink silk polo shirt

Automatic Seiko with a Smartturnout House Division watch strap


----------



## Patrick06790

*Strangest week in recent memory*

I came down with this tick-borne erlichiosis last Saturday and it wiped out the entire week.

I spent this time at the summer camp, where it gets cold at night - just the thing for the feverish and deranged.

So one night I actually put on cords and a floppy Orvis jacket thing for warmth, and then of course became overheated from the massive doses of antibiotics (photo by my friend, the one who refers to us as "that gang of narcissists" and believes I need a keeper, not her as she has better things to do):










The hat is for the sun. The cardigan is for the wind. Note dazed expression.
That was free.










Recovered enough by today to do long-delayed errands and get crabby. One feature of recovery from erlichiosis is no memory except of how stupid that guy over there is. Polo shirt by Hanes de Wal-Mart. Best-fitting shirts for my short-waisted torso. All others have two-three inches too much. They look like tunics.










Quoddys in all three.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for posting pictures of your summer retreat. Glad to hear that you are recovering from your illness


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Untilted

mac, that pink polo looks great on you!

rock on!


----------



## M. Charles

Wardrobe Sunday:

BB Blue University Stripe OCBD
Tan LE Chinos, cuffed
J. Press Navy/White Stretch Belt
Navy/Light Blue striped rugby socks
Bass USA Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted
Thank you!


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## AldenPyle

HistoryDoc said:


>


Great Belt for the Bucs


----------



## AldenPyle

*On Wisconsin (school colors too)*

I did the reds today too.

White LE Hyde Park OCBD
Mineral Red LE Plain Front Vintage Khakis
Navy & Red LE Grosgrain Belt (also sported by Patrick06790)
Russell Boat Shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

*The smoke detector is trying to kill me*

I dozed off on the couch last night during the Minnesota-Detroit ball game, and what awakened me at about 6:15 a.m. was the not-so-gentle chirp of the smoke detector announcing the backup 9-volt battery needs replacing.

It doesn't just chirp once and then leave it to Harry Homeowner. No, it chirps in increasingly frequent intervals.

And when I say "chirp," I am not talking about a gentle noise, as produced by the average bird.

I am referring to an abbreviated electronic squawk that imparts danger and peril. At considerable volume.

Sleep was impossible. The thing beeped at me as I made the coffee, as if to say "Hurry up! What are you waiting for? The smoke could be suffocating you right now!"

To which I replied, "Well, there is no smoke, so that just shows how smart you are, Mr. Smoke Detector."

"Blrreeep!"

(Note I am recounting - faithfully - a conversation between me and an appliance. Welcome to the world of post-acute erlichiosis.)

So I had to stagger over to Ye Convenience Store and drop a cool six bucks on the new 9-volt. Here's what I threw on:

JCP retros (I wish I had bought 50 pairs)
LL Bean belt
Weejuns from egadfly
Obnoxious socks
A Ralph shirt with the horsey. I got it from an eBay seller who threw in a bunch of freebies with the three regular blue BB bds I bought. I like the lack of pocket, and the colored horsey is somehow less idiotic than the plain blue one to my eye. All Ralph has to do is drop the horsey completely and he'd have me, for shirts anyway.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazar
> RL OCBD
> H-pocket square


The last few squares have been especially inspiring


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you


----------



## wnh

*What are you wearing yesterday?*

I'm a day late, but it's the thought (and the pictures) that counts, right?

Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack blazer
Lands End' Hyde Park OCBD, white
Robert Talbott regimental tie, Old Brightonians
Polo oxford cloth trousers, blue (not as pale as the pictures imply)
J. Crew socks, navy w/ maroon stripes (also not as pale as the picture implies)
Weejuns, USA made
Generic white cotton handkerchief
Generic burgundy belt
Fire extinguisher, just in case


----------



## Prepdad

Patrick's "camp" looks like a house-party-waiting-to-happen...


----------



## Untilted

wnh, nice collar roll.


----------



## Patrick06790

*My Cousin Dave...*

...is getting hitched for the second time Saturday. The way I feel right now it's no better than even money that I will attend at all. (The trip involves braving the terrors of the Mass Pike to Lexington, no fun at the best of times, and since I currently suffer from dizzy spells and the sudden urge to get sick...)

I thought I might feel a little better if I played dress-up (I was incorrect) and so here are some wedding garb possibles - it's a non-denominational deal, it will be hot, and the reception is outside. People will probably come in sandals and t-shirts; I have no idea what the wedding party is doing.

1. Haspel seersucker. The illness has had the slightly good side effect of getting me back down to an honest 36, so this is in play. Darted and pleated, alas.

2. Corbin seersucker sack, plain white trousers (plain hemmed, alas), and the first pair of Alden loafers I have ever been able to snag on eBay.

3. Press linen sack, JAB flat front seersucker trousers (plain hemmed, alas, again), and my rattiest bucks.

Same BB point collar faintly lavendar shirt throughout.

On further review, I don't like #3. Thoughts? (Remember, I am ailing.)


----------



## AldenPyle

No contest. Its #2.


----------



## Untilted

me like number 2 da most


----------



## AlanC

I vote #2, but with the spectators instead of the loafers.


----------



## zignatius

Patrick,
You sure look good despite your norovirus. (Hope you're feeling better.) All your posts never fail. And not everyone can pull off white trou. Mad props, senator.

McArthur,
Fantastic blue-yellow tattersall. I covet.


----------



## Patrick06790

You should see the Press madras swim trunks I found. I fit in those now too. Hurray for ticks!


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> I vote #2, but with the spectators instead of the loafers.


This gets my vote as well.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> You should see the Press madras swim trunks I found. I fit in those now too.


As long as you're not modeling them.


----------



## Patrick06790

*What I am actually wearing*



AlanC said:


> I vote #2, but with the spectators instead of the loafers.


Keep the bow tie?

Here's what I am actually wearing. LL Bean shirt, Bill's cord shorts. I am waiting for the boss to call back to acknowledge I'm not coming in. Then I will unplug the phone.

Quoddys are only a few months old and they look like I've had them forever. Just tried on my old Timberlands by comparison. Sheesh. Like walking on a sled runner.


----------



## Untilted

Your quoddy looks so much better than mine (cinnamon).

ERRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## egadfly

Thanks a _lot_, Patrick. I was on the fence about ordering another pair of Quoddys; now you've pushed me over. Way to spend my money, hombre.

On another topic, please tell a bit more about those Hanes polo shirts you were recently extolling.

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
I hope you are feeling better. Go to the wedding. It is a happy occasion and wear outfit number1


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
VV-pocket squares


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## Patrick06790

egadfly said:


> Thanks a _lot_, Patrick. I was on the fence about ordering another pair of Quoddys; now you've pushed me over. Way to spend my money, hombre.
> 
> On another topic, please tell a bit more about those Hanes polo shirts you were recently extolling.
> 
> EGF


Quoddys are an investment in happy feet and a certain _je ne sais quois_. Somebody asked me where I got them and I replied, "Oh, I have them made for me by this little outfit in Maine. Oh, excuse me while I take this call from the Rockefellers."

The Hanes shirts were at Wal-Mart three-four years ago. I haven't checked back. They seem to be made for the short-waisted. My polos from LE etc. are always just a bit too long, and as I never wear them tucked in I wind up never wearing them at all.


----------



## Ron_A

Patrick, which Quoddy's are those? The canoe mocs? I may have to order me a pair.

I like outfit #1, by the way.





(Edit: On second thought, they look to be the boat shoe with the camp sole(?))


----------



## Untilted

Yes canoe mocs.

Drunk girls often mistake them for sperry's (due to the eyelets). I always have to corrent them: "Nope, Kirsten Shoery (sp?) from Maine made these."


----------



## Patrick06790

Camp mocs, not canoes (which have the eyelets), camp sole, brown chromoexcel. I also have a pair of the beefrolls, same stuff. See here and below:


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> Canoe, camp sole, brown chromoexcel.


Do they have eyelets? From the pics you posted, they look more like the camp mocs than the canoes.

EGF


----------



## Patrick06790

egadfly said:


> Do they have eyelets? From the pics you posted, they look more like the camp mocs than the canoes.
> 
> EGF


So adjusted.

I could also throw tradition to the winds and go to the wedding as cousin Al, he of no visible means of support:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Blue OC 3B jacket
Blue stripe shirt, white club collar
Crimson club tie w/blue tennis raquets
Needlepoint belt, navy w/red crabs
501s
Alden plain toed bluchers, cigar shell


----------



## Ron_A

Patrick06790 said:


> So adjusted.
> 
> I could also throw tradition to the winds and go to the wedding as cousin Al, he of no visible means of support:


Thanks for the info on the Quoddy's -- camp mocs look nice.

I like your outfit, but where's the pinky ring? Seriously, though, I like the tie (seriously, I do) -- but wouldn't something like this go a little better? :icon_smile:

https://javascript[B][/B]:PopUp('8404');


----------



## Patrick06790

...or ghastly, bibulous cousin Rufus, guaranteed to get his head stuck in the potato salad by the end of play.


----------



## Untilted

noooooooooooooo.

noooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


>


Nice monks, Patrick. Who made them?


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> Nice monks, Patrick. Who made them?


Ferragamo, via the Torrington (Conn.) Goodwill.

And our final two characters:

Cousin Edward (don't call him Eddie), a parsimonious twit whose burning ambition in the field of accountancy is matched only by his inability to do simple arithmetic. He, too, buys his neckties at the thrift shop, although I fear not with quite the same eye as, well, me.



















And cousin Charlie, a state senator whose record of blundering, moral ambivalence and overall sleaze has earned him the notice of national party officials, shown here in his usual pose. Charlie has the ability to make the simplest things sound impressive; here he is asking for Thousand Island dressing on the side.


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, that last picture put a big smile on my face.


----------



## egadfly

*ROTF LOL*



Patrick06790 said:


> Charlie has the ability to make the simplest things sound impressive; here he is asking for Thousand Island dressing on the side.


Now _that_ was funny. Actually, I think I may have ruptured something.

EGF


----------



## anglophile23

Hilarious^

B2 tattersall
LE CFF chinos
tan web belt with a green stripe
Burgund A-made JM Optimos wingtips
tan-based argyles


----------



## Taxi_driver

Classic Patrick!!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis


----------



## AldenPyle

4th of July

BB Navy 3/2 Sack Blazer
White Cotton P^2
BB Blue Supima OCBD
BB Red #1 with Blue Stripes
BB Plain Front White Ducks 
LE Navy & Red Grosgrain Belt
Light Blue Bass Argyles
Caramel AE Wilberts (Note to self, Dirty Bucks might have been more fun). 

Today
Pink LE Hyde Park OCBD
Green Plaid 3" Polo Necktie
LE Flat Front Willis & Geiger Khakis
Navy BB Grosgrain Belt w/Green&White #1 Stripe
Russell Boat Shoes


----------



## AlanC




----------



## mcarthur

^
A wonderful outfit to celebrate July4th!


----------



## HistoryDoc

AlanC,
Perfect. Just enough. Not too much.
HD


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Yellow Lacoste
Berle patch madras shorts
Press ribbon belt
Sperry AOs


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie 
H- pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## EastVillageTrad

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Montecristi Superfino


I think I smoked one of those yesterday.

Casual post-smash bang drink-em-up . . .

Bills M1
B2 OCBD Blue Univ. stripe
Navy Press surcingle belt
Beat up tan Topsiders - 
Red/White/Blue watch strap
Anglo American 406 Amber

I might throw on a navy knit tie & a blazer later for a low-key dinner at my club.


----------



## paper clip

Great posts, Patrick. I've missed your wit and wardrobe of late.

Perhaps you could do a one man show called: "Characters of CT"

Mac, nice tattersalls!

Tilt, let's see a photo of the saddle shoes - sounds like a good look.


----------



## Connemara

Great stuff, Patrick. Your blustery state legislator strikes an ucnanny resemblence to everyone's favorite* NY state senator, Joe Bruno...



*sarcasm


----------



## ksinc

AlanC said:


> Sartorial Sultan
> Moderator, Trad Forum


Indeed and in deed!


----------



## wnh

Today (day off):
BB long sleeve madras (not patchwork) shirt
Calvin Klein khaki shorts, 9" inseam
J. Crew emblematic belt w/ mallards
Bass Chapmons

Yesterday:
Polo white polo
Charleston Twills patch madras shorts
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
Bass Chapmons

Nothing spectacular either day, but wonderfully cool when it's hot out. I've already got one madras shirt (a Polo) and was hesitant to pick up the BB at the thrift store, since I didn't wear the other one too terribly often. On days like today, I'm glad I got it. Definitely a worthy use of $3.75.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 OC club collar, orange university/candy stripe
Silk knit tie, burgundyish/brown with orange stripes
Trafalgar cortina belt, brown w/engine-turned buckle, engraved
J. Crew khakis w/ fat 2" cuff
Alden tassle loafers in cigar shell, no socks


----------



## Patrick06790

Actually got out of the house tonight for a little while, sporting a new BB poplin sack I picked up on eBay.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blue OCBD
J Press navy/red surcingle belt
LE navy shorts
Quoddy canoe mocs

Folks tell me that I look very UES; I thank them 'cause that's my "old country".


----------



## Patrick06790

*My idea of slobwear*

LE shirt
LL Bean shorts
Quoddys
Confused expression by doxycycline, 100 mg BID


----------



## AlanC

First outing for the Alden specs, here with the inimitable Ken Pollock:










I'm in Haspel and Alden; he's in J Press and Allen Edmonds.


----------



## mcarthur

My friends you are both looking well


----------



## Untilted

AlanC said:


> First outing for the Alden specs, here with the inimitable Ken Pollock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in Haspel and Alden; he's in J Press and Allen Edmonds.


Very nicely done. A+.


----------



## videocrew

Another night out in Virginia Highlands (abbreviated due to early plans for tomorrow):

PRL Yellow Polo
VV Flat Front twill shorts
VV Bird Dog Belt
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## WingtipTom

AlanC said:


> First outing for the Alden specs, here with the inimitable Ken Pollock: I'm in Haspel and Alden; he's in J Press and Allen Edmonds.


Looking good, gentlemen! Thanks for sharing. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Desk Jockey

Out to a balloon festival later. Sad that I'm looking of really any excuse to get off campus. "Want to go to the bank?" Sure! "Crappy Chinese place?" Try to stop me! "This girl needs her stomach pumped, want to ride along to the hospital?" Indubitably!

BB single pattern madras sports coat
J Crew navy polo
Levi's 501s
LL Bean blucher mocs


----------



## Doctor Damage

Desk Jockey said:


> Out to a balloon festival later. Sad that I'm looking of really any excuse to get off campus. "Want to go to the bank?" Sure! "Crappy Chinese place?" Try to stop me! "This girl needs her stomach pumped, want to ride along to the hospital?" Indubitably!


That is very familiar. In my last year I had a car, so I used to just go out driving around, back when gas was cheap. Never fear, you might meet some nice lassies at the Balloon Festival. Just laugh and have fun and they'll gravitate to you.

TV


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
Tan surcingle belt


----------



## Patrick06790

*The wedding*

I made it to the wedding, by the simple expedient of not taking the medication until I got home, avoiding the dizziness and so on.

Irish babysitting: "You men will look after Oswald for a moment, won't you?"

"Sure."

Robbie on the right had a pretty nifty db linen suit, but inexplicably wore his cap. He has hair, and it was fairly shady, so I don't get that.










Cousin Dan showed up with a heavy blazer that the cleaners had messed up by pressing the collar wrong, and he failed to bring a tie. I came to the rescue with a linen blazer, tie and square. Cousin Julie had us doing manly man poses before she took this one; that's why my sleeves are messed up.










Also I stepped in dog poop with my new specs. This is why I always carry cheap hankies; with the aid of some Perrier water I removed the offending material.

Cousin Michael asked if I had a license for the shoes, and a straw poll had me as best-dressed, closely followed by Dan.

I got lost - Lexington, Mass. apparently has a town ordinance banning street signs - so I missed the weird ceremony, which was all of 15 minutes long and featured wedding vows from Dr. Seuss.

Dan works for Microsoft and he was complaining about the prevailing dress standards. I advised him begin the subversion by wearing sportcoats regularly, and adding pocket squares. Also decent shoes. Then he can start mixing a tie in here and there and before you know it he will be Assistant Emperor.


----------



## AlanC

You look great, Patrick. 

I stepped in gum with my new specs on yesterday. I was able to scrape most of it off with my pocket knife.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Patrick,
With your writing skills your adventure today would provide good material for a short story. You look very good.


----------



## AldenPyle

A weekend of executive training in China. Maybe pics later.

Friday- Travel to Site
Navy BB 3/2 Sack Blazer
Blue Jantzen OCBD w/ pocket flap AND back button
Wine BB Tie w/ Gold #1 Stripe
British Khaki M2 Wool/Cotton Dress Khakis
Black Polo Belt 
Sky Blue BB Argyles

Saturday Teaching
Charcoal BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Suit
Blue/White Oxford Stripe Jantzen Pinpoint OCBD
Gold BB Tie w/ Navy #1 Stripe
Navy/Red BB Argyles

Sunday
Red/Grey H. Freeman Naturalaire Glen Plaid 3/2 Sack
Light Blue Jantzen OCBD
Red BB Tie w/Navy #1 Stripe
Navy/Yellow BB Argyles

PoloRL Belt
Black AE Bergland Captoe Bluchers


----------



## Tucker

BB sack blazer
BB white OCBD
BB madras tie
BB square
BB shell cordovan belt
LE oxford cloth trousers
AE Randolph shell cordovan shoes


----------



## HistoryDoc

That is a nice look, Tucker.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Doctor Damage said:


> That is very familiar. In my last year I had a car, so I used to just go out driving around, back when gas was cheap. Never fear, you might meet some nice lassies at the Balloon Festival. Just laugh and have fun and they'll gravitate to you.
> 
> TV


Oh how they did gravitate though I think that had more to do with the awesomeness of the coat then anything else. But for the balloon nixing rain and the general toothless hag or jailbait quotient of the females there (as is nearly always the case with this bloody state), I'd have had a great time.

Is it just me or did Vermont not get the whole "It's Summertime!" memo?

BB blue OCBD
Levi's 501s 
LL Bean blucher mocs

Yes, for those keeping score at home, I've been wearing the same pants & shoes for going on two days now - I'm a poor college student, sue me.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Tucker,
You are looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle,
Your descriptions of your weekend attire sound very good. Please do post pictures


----------



## Acct2000

Alan, Ken and Patrick with the wedding photos are all sharp!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
CH tan surcingle belt


----------



## AldenPyle

*A very preppy day-off*

Pink Oxford Stripe RL OCBD
Polo Khakis w/ Embroidered Green Tennis Rackets (uncuffable, but at $9.99 a steal).
Navy BB Grosgrain Belt w/Green&White #1 Stripe
Russell's


----------



## Patrick06790

Desk Jockey said:


> But for the balloon nixing rain and t_he general toothless hag or jailbait quotient of the females there (as is nearly always the case with this bloody state)_, I'd have had a great time.


I heard that. I once interviewed a young lady who became momentarily confused as to which bottle she was feeding the baby from and which one she was spitting her tobacco juice into.

Here, a bit closer to NYC and Boston but still pretty rustic, add the Well-Toned & Angry Divorcee and the Bliss Ninny (successor to the Nightmare Hippie Girl) to your list of rural New England female archetypes.


----------



## Untilted

alden pyle, is the embroidered horse on your shirt green?

A great look.


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blue/white OCBD
LE stone shorts
J Press navy surcingle belt
Sperry AO topsiders
LL Bean olive rain jacket because summer means 66 and torrential rain


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> BB blue/white OCBD
> LE stone shorts
> J Press navy surcingle belt
> Sperry AO topsiders
> LL Bean olive rain jacket because summer means 66 and torrential rain


You need a camera, Sir.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> You need a camera, Sir.


Sure, which of my hundreds of dollars worth of books should I sell? Bloody seminars are getting in the way of the buying of rotgut and women of ill repute.


----------



## Patrick06790

I am pleased to report that I am feeling much better. I'll go back to work tomorrow, and fish later this evening, after the obligatory thunderstorm.

So, just futzing around in Bill's poplins, a BB shirt, and these new LE suede loafers.

And trying not to laugh at the appalling socks.










(photo by neighbor)


----------



## zignatius

Patrick,
You futz in style. Glad you're back to good health.


----------



## Duck

Patrick06790 said:


> I am pleased to report that I am feeling much better. I'll go back to work tomorrow, and fish later this evening, after the obligatory thunderstorm.
> 
> So, just futzing around in Bill's poplins, a BB shirt, and these new LE suede loafers.
> 
> And trying not to laugh at the appalling socks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photo by neighbor)


I like the socks. Is that a purse over the corner of the couch?

Edit: Never mind. It's a boot.


----------



## Patrick06790

zignatius said:


> Patrick,
> You futz in style. Glad you're back to good health.


Thanks, we've got a big jug of sun tea made and _His Girl Friday_, _Holiday_ and _The Philadelphia Story _lined up for the DVD player. Part of my ongoing study of why old movies are approximately 80 bazillion times better than today's crud. May not fish at all, which wouldn't be a big deal as the doxycycline makes me even more susceptible to sunburn than ever.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket squares


----------



## Thornhill

Patrick06790 said:


> Thanks, we've got a big jug of sun tea made and _His Girl Friday_, _Holiday_ and _The Philadelphia Story _lined up for the DVD player. Part of my ongoing study of why old movies are approximately 80 bazillion times better than today's crud.


I've been trying to figure that one out for years. Let me know when you have the answer.


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> alden pyle, is the embroidered horse on your shirt green?
> 
> A great look.


Thanks, you are right, it would be cool if it were green. But it is the little multi-color man with the flesh tone face.

BTW, you're ratio of acquisitions to pics has gotten a little on the high side, yourself. (Or maybe I have just missed them)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
VV-pocket squares


----------



## GMC

*66?*



Desk Jockey said:


> BB blue/white OCBD
> LE stone shorts
> J Press navy surcingle belt
> Sperry AO topsiders
> LL Bean olive rain jacket because summer means 66 and torrential rain


As in 66 degrees in the summer in D.C.? Is there another D.C. I don't know about? One that wasn't built in a swamp?


----------



## Untilted

Vermont, not DC.


----------



## GMC

*Says D.C. in his locale*



Untilted said:


> Vermont, not DC.


Sorry.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Like any able resident of the Federal City, I escaped. Come the doldrums of August nary a singular non-intern can be spotted for miles. It's the only real way to cope with the general malaise of Barrytown in summer.

BB white OCBD
LL Bean madras shorts
J Press burgundy surcingle belt
Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 3/2 sack patch madras jacket (my dad's, ca. 1967--thin lapels, beautifully faded)
Press blue OCBD
B2 three-fold club tie (3", mustard w/blue dragons)
Smathers & Branson needlepoint belt (brown w/green frogs)
Bills M2s
Alden LHS in cigar cordo, no socks


----------



## anglophile23

EB spring tattersall OCBD
LE CFF chinos
navy with cream stripe web belt
brown/tan/blue argyles
AE Lexingtons


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 white OC club collar
3-fold repp (white/navy/gold stripe, 3")
Press collar pin
Yellow/white seersucker trou
Trafalgar cortina belt w/engraved vermeil buckle
Sperry white canvas CVOs


----------



## Desk Jockey

J Press blue OCBD
LE khaki shorts
J Press navy/green/tan ribbon belt
LL Bean blucher mocs
& on a more frequent occasion than I'd prefer, the aforementioned slicker


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 white OC club collar
> 3-fold repp (white/navy/gold stripe, 3")
> Press collar pin
> Yellow/white seersucker trou
> Trafalgar cortina belt w/engraved vermeil buckle
> Sperry white canvas CVOs


Sounds like a great look. When will you start posting pictures?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
Thanks, Tilt. I finally bought a new camera and am slowly learning how to use it. Shouldn't be long before I'm posting pics.


----------



## wolfhound986

Greetings! Long-time reader, first-time poster. Happy to find other like-minded gentlemen who enjoy and appreciate classic clothing.

Today:

Nordstrom burgundy/white buttondown shirt
Alden dark brown calfskin belt
Bills M2 pleated olive cotton khakis (cuffed)
tan argyle socks with olive/beige diamonds
Alden 561 dark brown calfskin tassel loafers

:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## paper clip

New pink LE polo - hemmed sleeves with pocket 
(did not have my size w/o pocket, but I don't mind it)
Bill's M1
LE surcingle - khaki with navy stripe 
(FYI leather on this belt is 2x thick as a leatherman - also Made in USA!)
J.Crew argyles
Nordstrom saddle bucks
Wenger swiss army watch with central strap (one of the few 20mm ones)

Good day, all!


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip, that's outstanding on the lower extremities.

and mac is looking rather authoritative today


----------



## Untilted

PC, you look good in M1.


----------



## Desk Jockey

And here I was forever scared of M1s on thin dudes. Eh, next pair from O'Connell's.

BB yellow OCBD (that's been languishing in my closet for months unworn & unloved)
J Crew stone shorts
J Press red/white ribbon belt
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## Untilted

LL Bean pink ocbd, sleeves rolled up
Dockers pleated chino shorts, olive (I know they dont get your approval, snobs  )
Old school burgundy surcingle belt
Quoddys



I know the pose is weird, didnt want to show off my girly forearms.

I think I look so much better with pants on and shorts make my torso look short. What do you guys think?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Great shirt and belt, Tilt. 

I think, though, all considerations of trad orthodoxy aside, that you should go not only with a flat-front short, but, even more importantly, a trimmer cut short. The fullness of the shorts looks, well, rather old-mannish and the pleats simply compound the problem.

Would never have offered advice were it not solicited...

Cheers,

HL


----------



## Andy S.

paper clip said:


>


I just bought a pair of these on sale for $50. Great bucks, though I've still to break them in. Yours have acquired a lovely patina, nice! I hope mine turn out like that.

And a very commendable bottom half might I add :aportnoy:


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Great shirt and belt, Tilt.
> 
> I think, though, all considerations of trad orthodoxy aside, that you should go not only with a flat-front short, but, even more importantly, a trimmer cut short. The fullness of the shorts looks, well, rather old-mannish and the pleats simply compound the problem.
> 
> Would never have offered advice were it not solicited...
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> HL


Thanks so much, HL. Exactly the kind of advice I was looking for. My next pair of shorts would be flat front.


----------



## Andy S.

I'm in the same boat as you, Untilted. My only go-to khaki shorts are dockers just like yours, I can't stand the "poofiness" of the damn things. 

Now comes the challenge of finding readily-available plain front shorts at a reasonable price!


----------



## Untilted

Andy S. said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, Untilted. My only go-to khaki shorts are dockers just like yours, I can't stand the "poofiness" of the damn things.
> 
> Now comes the challenge of finding readily-available plain front shorts at a reasonable price!


https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/bermuda_shorts.php 25% off

Do NOT buy them from J.Crew, those are miserable.

You can also try Patagonia stand up shorts, 50 a pop.


----------



## Andy S.

Much appreciated!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Do NOT buy them from J.Crew, those are miserable.


Hey... I, for the day, resembled that remark.


----------



## Valhson

OCBD white of course
dirty bucks (old hush puppies) I know they aren't the greatest but they work the the time being
wine/navy ribbon J.press
#5 central watch band with watch I put together form otto Frei parts and not that trad i guess (timex is in for the servicing, first time in 12 years)
and a huge smile cause it is Burrito Friday on 11 street SE!!!


----------



## paper clip

Thanks, gents for the kind words.

RE: M1 fit on a skinny guy - it's the rise. I can't get pants with a long rise because my waist is 32-33. Long rise starts at 34 in most brands. I guess I could get the 34Ls and then have them tailored, but that's another $10 for each pair. I really love the roominess of the M1s. M2s rise (I have a couple pair) is not long enough for me. I have to wear them lower - closer to my hips, which I don't like.

RE: Bucs - these Nordy bucs are very comfortable and well made. I believe Joe Tradly has a pair as well. Even at full price ($80, I think) they seem to be a good deal. I got them a couple of years before I joined the forum, and I love them. I had formerly reserved them for late spring/summer use, but now that I understand that they are year 'round, I will probably take them well into the fall this year.


----------



## mcarthur

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB white OCBD
LE navy shorts
Known-only-to-God braided leather belt
LE suede loafers

UPDATE, post carnival & jazz club:
BB madras sports coat (my summer go to for the "look how awesome I am" ethos)
J Crew royal blue polo
Levi's 501s
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## egadfly

Andy S. said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, Untilted. My only go-to khaki shorts are dockers just like yours, I can't stand the "poofiness" of the damn things.
> 
> Now comes the challenge of finding readily-available plain front shorts at a reasonable price!


For what it's worth, I rarely buy shorts; I just buy pants that fit well, then have them hemmed up to 9".

EGF


----------



## Ron_A

egadfly said:


> For what it's worth, I rarely buy shorts; I just buy pants that fit well, then have them hemmed up to 9".
> 
> EGF


I recently tried this with a pair of LE "Reds" that I bought from LE overstocks. Unfortunately, I took them to a local drycleaner offering alterations, rather than to a real tailor, and she did a pretty crappy job (the stitching along the bottom, where hemmed is badly puckered).

FYI, the last time I was at BB outlet (a few weeks ago), they had a good deal on the flat front 346 advantage shorts (nice shorts) -- 2 pairs for $60.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Press white OCBD
B2 four-panel OC shorts (blue/green/yellow/pink)
Trafalgar belt
Adlen LHS in cigar (no socks)


----------



## wolfhound986

BB pink broadcloth buttondown w/green check pattern
Alden burgundy calfskin belt
Bills M2 pleated olive khakis
olive argyle socks (cotton, made in USA, Jos. A Bank)
Alden 986 burgundy shell 8 cordovan LHS

I'm partial to the 986, of course. Favorite pair and most comfortable too. :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL khakis tan
DB surcingle belt


----------



## Desk Jockey

J Crew navy polo
LE khaki shorts
Jack Purcells in white


----------



## Cowtown

BB Alden Cordo Tassels
Bill's Chamois Khaki pants
RL Pinki OCBD
JAB Blue Seersucker coat
PS Navy Polka Dot Square


----------



## wnh

I'm feeling quite springy today.

To church:

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE light blue gingham button-down (w/ third button in back)
Oakton Ltd. green/blue block stripe tie. Anybody know anything about them? The tag says Made in U.S.A. I couldn't pass it up for a quarter at the thrift store.
Bills M2 chamois in khakis, uncuffed. They're factory seconds that I got on eBay, unhemmed, but someone had cut off a few inches at the bottom for whatever reason. There was only 35" of inseam, and since I wear about a 32" inseam a cuff was out of the question.
Generic tan socks, from Marshalls. I need to get some nicer tan socks.
USA-Made Weejuns
Generic burgundy belt. I need to get a nicer one of these some day, too.

Now:
same shirt, untucked
Calvin Klein khaki shorts, from Marshall's. They're quite nice, really.
sitting around at home, sockless, shoeless, and beltless.


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
SB needlepoint belt
Alden 986


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## KMP

mcarthur, i know its probably the lighting, but wowee that looks like a heck of a sunburn.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 kelly green polo w/hot pink GF (I think I hate this shirt)
Leatherman D-ring belt (pink w/green whales)
B2 linen shorts
Alden 986


----------



## wolfhound986

Lands End tartan plaid cotton broadcloth buttondown
Bills M2 cement (stone?) khakis
tan argyles
Alden 986 shell cordovan penny


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## Duck

Had to pop in the office for a few quick calls and sign some papers today. This is the last day that I can wear shorts and polos for a while. Back to fancy pants and ties tomorrow.

Yacht Club polo
7-11 coffee stain
B2 belt
No name yellow shorts I bought in high school. Amazing!
Bass driving mocs


----------



## Desk Jockey

And how positively transparent those shorts are. Good to see you back, though not necessarily that much of you, of course.

BB blue OCBD
Bill's M2 button fly
J Press Guards stripe ribbon belt
Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## Duck

Desk Jockey said:


> And how positively transparent those shorts are. Good to see you back, though not necessarily that much of you, of course.


Dark solid colored boxers are a must with these shorts. This will be one of the few times my legs are shown.

Cheers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Zegna shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 seersucker jacket (3/2 sack, blue/white)
B2 OC club collar (white)
Ben Silver repp (blue/black/yellow)
Press collar bar
Press ribbon belt (yellow/navy)
501s
AE McNeills in cordovan shell (no socks)


----------



## Desk Jockey

HL Poling and Sons said:


> AE McNeills in cordovan shell (no socks)


Or, for that matter, apparent pants.

BB blue/white OCBD
LE khaki shorts
O'Connell's yellow surcingle belt
Sperry AO topsiders


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

DJ,

Not only am I wearing "apparent" pants, but actual ones. Check the line above shoes: 501s.

Cheers,
HL


----------



## wnh

Polo polo, white
Polo blue oxford cloth pants
J. Crew belt - navy w/ embroidered ducks
BB pink cotton socks
Weejuns

Nice and breezy.


----------



## Desk Jockey

HL Poling and Sons said:


> DJ,
> 
> Not only am I wearing "apparent" pants, but actual ones. Check the line above shoes: 501s.
> 
> Cheers,
> HL


Yeah, so missed that one there. Who looks a fool? This guy, this guy looks a fool. Eh, that's what happens when you stop sleeping at 2.


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## wolfhound986

BB pink university stripe buttondown
Lands End tan chinos
Alden burgundy calfskin belt
tan argyles
Alden 984 burgundy calfskin penny loafer


----------



## Untilted

wolfhound986 said:


> BB pink university stripe buttondown


How old is this shirt?


----------



## Tucker

Tryin' to stay cool.

BB pink stripe seersucker shirt
Bills M2 in stone
LeatherMan 
RLP pink socks
Alden 984


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Zegna shirt
H-neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## vwguy

LE madras shirt
LE kahkis
Quoddy Canoe Mocs

Brian


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 OCBD, white
Trafalgar belt
Pink trou with embroidered skull/bones
986s


----------



## mcarthur

^
With or without socks (wink)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

You know me too well at this point, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Yes, I do. Are you working today?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

I am---I had a coaching this morning and have a rehearsal tonight. This afternoon, I'm studying, doing some translating, and generally being a flaneur, despite the chaos of midtown.


----------



## tntele

"flaneur"

This must be the word of the day!


----------



## Untilted

Excuse my ignorance, but what does it mean?

AHHHH, it;s my 1999th post!


----------



## tntele

^

tilt, look here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flâneur


----------



## mcarthur

^
an aimless person or an intellectual waster of time. I believe our friend is pulling our leg

untilted,
Congratulations on 2K postings


----------



## Untilted

Thank you mac.


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB red/white OCBD
J Press navy/red surcingle belt
LE stone (am), or khaki (after the storm) shorts
Topsiders
LL Bean green rain jacket

Nothing like staring absentmindedly out the window taking bets on if it'll snow.


----------



## jml90

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> Zegna shirt
> H-neck tie
> H-pocket square


Is that tie and square matching?! :icon_pale:


----------



## videocrew

To work:
Lands End yellow OCBD
Pleated brown slacks
Brown Captoe Laceups
Blue striped Banana Republic tie
Cheap leather belt
(I was expecting to be called on the carpet for something and was going for soothing earth tones and blues for a calming look)

Dinner at Ted's and a movie with the fiance:
BB University Stripe OCBD
New Lands End Chinos, 1.5" Cuff
Weejuns (newly cleaned and shined after an incident involving digging a Jeep out of some mud, and looking rather like real leather, which is a definite improvement)
No socks
Navy Vineyard Vines Bird Dog belt


----------



## wolfhound986

Untilted said:


> How old is this shirt?


Untilted, the BB pink university stripe oxford cloth shirt is a non-iron slim fit, 1-2 years old, made in Malaysia. It's more of a dark reddish pink than a pale pink.

I remember BB used to offer the university stripe in blue or pink (or is it dark red?) in the original regular-finish in the past, and made the in USA.


----------



## Patrick06790

videocrew said:


> Weejuns (newly cleaned and shined after an incident involving digging a Jeep out of some mud, and looking rather like real leather, which is a definite improvement)


No. 1 with a bullet on the "How To Make Your Corrected-Grain Loafers Look Better" chart.


----------



## Tucker

Casual Day at the office.

My "Dr. Roy Hinkley" look...

BB OCBD - white (sleeves rolled)
Bills M2 - khaki (uncuffed)
Press surcingle - navy
Sperry CVO - navy (old and faded)


----------



## tntele

Talbott light blue houndstooth shirt
Talbott green best of class tie
Jack Victor navy blazer
JAB tan gabardine pants
navy socks
Alden black shell cordovan plain toe blucher
Black alligator strap w/ gold monogrammed belt buckle


----------



## mcarthur

jml90 said:


> Is that tie and square matching?! :icon_pale:


Good observation! The neck tie and pocket square do match


----------



## oldschoolprep

Its the Street Arts Festival in Ann Arbor and a beautiful Michigan summer day so its a dress down day.

Bills yellow poplin trou

Navy blue Lacoste polo

Navy J. Press surcingle belt

USA made Bass Weejuns

Navy The Masters 1999 ball cap


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*What Was I Wearing?*

My old roommate sent this to me - Denison University, ca. 1981. We were the members of an experimental (i.e. bad) band called "Surreal To Reel," fooling around with tape loops and strange instrumentation. As I recall we xeroxed a ton of these with some stupid copy for one of our few public appearances and stuck them up everywhere. About 14 people came, and they were all so stoned we could have lit them on fire and they'd have enjoyed it.

Guess which one's me?


----------



## wolfhound986

Checking out the Nordstrom Anniversary sale today...

Nordstrom red gingham check buttondown (non non-iron from 4 years ago)
Nordstrom Smartcare stone khakis
cream colored argyles w/red & green diamonds
Alden 984 burgundy calfskin LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
DB tan surcingle belt
BB white bucks
BS argyles OTC


----------



## eagle2250

Today, after Services, we present a "Springy" appearance...leaving the seersucker sportcoat in the car and going with:
. pale yellow polo from RL
. pale green chinos from J Crew
. chestnut calf Coltons from AE
.................and then it is off to the County fair with the grandkids. The diet will surely suffer today!


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> My old roommate sent this to me - Denison University, ca. 1981. We were the members of an experimental (i.e. bad) band called "Surreal To Reel," fooling around with tape loops and strange instrumentation. As I recall we xeroxed a ton of these with some stupid copy for one of our few public appearances and stuck them up everywhere. About 14 people came, and they were all so stoned we could have lit them on fire and they'd have enjoyed it.
> 
> Guess which one's me?


Do tell!


----------



## Patrick06790

Bottom, looking like a fat Beatle. Sort of.


----------



## Brownshoe

I knew it!

Bit of a Byrds-era David Crosby resemblance from that angle--you turned out a lot better than he did!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
CB tan surcingle belt
Alden bugundy shell cordovan loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> I knew it!
> 
> Bit of a Byrds-era David Crosby resemblance from that angle--you turned out a lot better than he did!


I was still trying to brush my hair then.

One of our roommates had a four-track reel to reel. We bought another two-track model at a garage sale and attempted to recreate the Robert Fripp tape loop thing. Sometimes it worked.

Our version of the "Peter Gunn" theme is one of the worst musical moments ever preserved on magnetic tape.

Lots of t-shirts, chinos, Chucks, and black jeans then.


----------



## wolfhound986

Navy bengal-stripe buttondown (Macy's private label Club Room, purchased in '97, before the non-iron era!)

BB navy cotton sweater vest
Tan khakis
BB tan cotton argyles
BB burgundy calfskin penny loafer (unlined LHS made by Alden, from '00)


----------



## tsweetland

Oh how I miss the AATF. I got a new job, and my time is much more restricted to say the least, so I rarely have an opportunity to check out the forum, much less post. Plus, the dreaded business casual dress code has reared its ugly head here, and so I am wearing:

Polo OCBD, white, no logo
J.Crew essential chinos, British Khaki
Quoddy Boat Shoes
J. Press nautical flags belt.

Woe is me.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
More important than the dress code, is that this change in your employment will provide you with a better opportunity.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick06790 said:


> I was still trying to brush my hair then.
> 
> One of our roommates had a four-track reel to reel. We bought another two-track model at a garage sale and attempted to recreate the Robert Fripp tape loop thing. Sometimes it worked.
> 
> Our version of the "Peter Gunn" theme is one of the worst musical moments ever preserved on magnetic tape.
> 
> Lots of t-shirts, chinos, Chucks, and black jeans then.


In my college band days, we ground out attempts at "alternative" and "indy" rock, clad in a style I've come to think of as "Thrift Shop Amish":

Dark jeans, Clarks desert boots, somber long-sleeved shirts (white or gray preferred) buttoned to the neck, and thrifted suit vests. I won't admit to dyeing my hair black, but I won't deny it, either. Peter Buck was an icon.

I'm still plugging away writing and recording British Invasion-derived stuff, now usually in my pyjamas.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL pink/white seersucker jacket
B2 white OC club collar
Green/pink paisley bowtie (from Peter Elliot, the dandy's dandy shop)
Needlepoint belt (Smathers/Branson, w/cocktail glasses on it)
J. Crew khakis (heavy, button fly, massive turn-ups [easily 2.5"])
AE MacNeil longwings in cordovan


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Going to watch the J-boat races in the harbor tonight,

Bills M1 they are wearing out . . .
Navy Topsiders
Press Yellow OCBD w/ flap
B2 cotton v-neck sweater
Navy/Yellow/Red watchband
Crystal AA 406


----------



## Brownshoe

I love those clear frames, EVT. Where did you get them?

I know Moscot carries a pair that look pretty good.


----------



## Duck

Brownshoe said:


> I love those clear frames, EVT. Where did you get them?
> 
> I know Moscot carries a pair that look pretty good.


They are the Anglo American 406s. Great glasses.


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> RL pink/white seersucker jacket
> B2 white OC club collar
> Green/pink paisley bowtie (from Peter Elliot, the dandy's dandy shop)
> Needlepoint belt (Smathers/Branson, w/cocktail glasses on it)
> J. Crew khakis (heavy, button fly, massive turn-ups [easily 2.5"])
> AE MacNeil longwings in cordovan


I can't wait til you start posting pictures.


----------



## Untilted

Nice Yellow+Green combo, EVT.

Brownshoe: the 406 lenses are considerably smaller than the moscot miltzen lenses.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Brownshoe said:


> I love those clear frames, EVT. Where did you get them?
> 
> I know Moscot carries a pair that look pretty good.


You can order then via Meyrowitz, they are AA-406.


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Needlepoint belt (Smathers/Branson, w/cocktail glasses on it)


Great belt for happy hour


----------



## mcarthur

EVT,
Good to see your posts


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> Great belt for happy hour


At which I'll have a few belts tonight.


----------



## wolfhound986

Today:
BB navy cotton argyle sweater vest with blue diamonds and yellow stitching 
BB yellow original oxford buttondown shirt
Alden dark brown calfskin belt
tan argyles with olive diamonds
Bills M2 olive *chinos*, cuffed
Alden 561 dark brown calfskin *tassel loafers*

Worn today in support of Nathan Detroit, from this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=71608

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

Apparently an enterprising reporter from the Washington City Paper has tracked down my cousin Montrose, who has experienced in recent years a disheartening fall from the dizzy heights of high-powered lobbying (for Snodgrass-Potzrebie).

He is now an itinerant trumpet player based in Farragut Square. He's the one who hipped me to the Lizard People conspiracy.

He doesn't seem to be doing very well, as the take consists of a few loose coins, a coupon for soap and Brian's card from J. Press.

Last time I checked, Montrose had just two songs in his repertoire: "Flight of the Bumblebee" and "Hey Joe" (the latter marred by frequent cries of "Hear me talking to you" in a Choate accent).


----------



## Untilted

Haha, i love your posture in the top photo.

Brian Valencia is a great guy.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Farragut Square, you say? Hot damn but I'm sure I've been past accosted by that very gentleman!

BB white OCBD
LE navy shorts
J Press Guards ribbon belt
LE suede loafers


----------



## bucko

Patrick, is that a Bach Stradivarius? If so, cousin Montrose has the same kind of trumpet as I do!

Blue and yellow plaid button-down
Dockers khakis (with hidden-elastic waistband)
Coach belt, dark brown
Goldtoe brown socks
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Brownshoe

I love this funky vintage madras bow tie, but it would not behave all day.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6105138

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6105139


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z-shirt
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## AlanC

^All dressed up today, Mac. Very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you for your kind comments


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Dressed for Battle*

Sammuelsohn custom navy and white chalk stripe 2 button suit

Robert Talbott light blue end on end straight collar shirt with white collar and cuffs.

Red and navy knotted cufflinks

Talbott red, white and blue regimental

Brooks alligator (black) belt

Alden black calfskin loafers

Cartier tank with black gator strap

The Masters white bucket golf hat and navy & blue Haas-Jordan 'brella cause its raining.


----------



## KenR

Today is a dress casual day because of a company boat ride around Manhattan tonight.

It's a total Brooks clothing riot for me:  

Navy 2 button blazer (sorry guys, it's darted)
Khakis
Woven brown leather belt
Blue stripe OCBD
Light blue, black and green argyles
Oxblood penny loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Yep. Montrose may be a loony, but he's a top-shelf loony.

That's an Optimo under the aluminum foil.



bucko said:


> Patrick, is that a Bach Stradivarius? If so, cousin Montrose has the same kind of trumpet as I do!
> 
> Blue and yellow plaid button-down
> Dockers khakis (with hidden-elastic waistband)
> Coach belt, dark brown
> Goldtoe brown socks
> Sperry Topsiders


----------



## zignatius

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6105138
> 
> [/URL]


JPress sack: $525. Thrifted Madras bowtie: $5. Facial expression: you win.


----------



## zignatius

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick,
Nice shed.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Patch madras blazer (Dad's old B2 sack. Late 60's, way faded.)
B2 Yellow OC club collar
RL dark green faux crest tie
Khakis (v. dark tan)
Alden tassel loafers, cigar shell


----------



## JohnMS

This Forum keeps me too busy during the day and gives me laughs...thanks Patrick and others.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
H- bow tie
H- pocket square


----------



## HistoryDoc

That is a nice shirt/tie combination, Mcarthur.


----------



## Dashing1

Mac--

I am enjoying the ensembles with ties. Keep it up!


----------



## mcarthur

HistoryDoc and Dashing1,
Thank you


----------



## katon

Seersucker short-sleeved shirt
Khakis
Navy surcingle belt
OTC olive socks
Navy canvas CVOs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Casual Day at Office*

Brooks Brothers 3B Navy blazer with patch pockets
Yellow polo with Sea Island Cloisters logo
Kevin's sea island khakis
US Open '00 surcingle belt
Quoddy mocassins
White The Masters baseball cap


----------



## paper clip

oldschoolprep said:


> Brooks Brothers 3B Navy blazer with patch pockets
> Yellow polo with Sea Island Cloisters logo
> Kevin's sea island khakis
> US Open '00 surcingle belt
> Quoddy mocassins
> White The Masters baseball cap


Sounds good, oldschool. We'd love to see a photo. That US Open belt is intriguing!


----------



## paper clip

Super casual day at the office - no appts., no one else here, my last day before vacation on the Cape!

LE mardas buttondown
Bills M1 hemmed into shorts
LE grosgrain belt
Wenger Swiss on Central navy strap (20mm)
Quoddy boats on camp sole




























Pardon the blinding glare from my pasty legs. Hopefully when I'm back from the Cape, I'll have some color!


----------



## Untilted

no one in the office? so un-tuck your shirt, PC!

those gotta be the most comfortable shorts one can find.


----------



## paper clip

Untilted said:


> no one in the office? so un-tuck your shirt, PC!
> 
> those gotta be the most comfortable shorts one can find.


RE: tuck - I gotta have some standards! :icon_smile_wink:

Shorts are supremely comfortable.


----------



## Tucker

half-day Friday at work...

M2, khaki
BB patch madras ss shirt in traditional colors
Press surcingle, navy
Alden 984


Didn't mention socks, did I?


----------



## mcarthur

PC,
Have a great vacation with the family on the Cape.


----------



## zignatius

paper clip said:


>


Paper Clip ... those boat-blucher Quoddys!! Love 'em!!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD shirt
H-pocket square


----------



## Connemara

Hosting a party at Club Conne tonight.

Brooks Bros. slim fit OCBD, blue
J. Crew pincord trousers, Nantucket red
J. Press surcingle belt, navy with red stripe
Kelly green socks. I think they're from H&M but I don't know for sure.

I shall seduce women with my Tradly looks and Tradlier charm.


----------



## Pgolden

I've been meaning to post all summer, but it seems that I wear about the same thing every day because I've been pretty much working on my book.

Polo shirt: most colors of the rainbow, from a variety of makers--Target, Izod, Lacoste, BB, Sears, Wal-Mart, LE.

Shorts. Two styles, pleated and not, in stone, khaki, light olive-green, marine blue, and my two favorites, orange and red.

Boat shoes: Rockports, the most comfortable I've found: two are blue, one is natural, which I've been darkening over time with a leather balm. Truth is I'll buy just about any boat shoes if they're comfortable, and these older Rockports are the most comfortable I've ever owned.


Belts: Now here I've tried to be original: web belts in many different colors. Also, 2 older Web belts, don't know where they are from, one with orange, khaki and white stripes, the other blue, green, and white stripes, which my teenage son has now appropriated. I miss the belt, but hey, he's starting to care about how he dresses, a positive sign. He also has a number of my old Harris Tweeds, also a nice development.

Now, packing for 12 days in London, Paris and Normandy:
A Haspel seeksucker jacket, unlined, with unusual stripes, light blue and beige. 1 pair of cuffed JP retro khakis, one uncuffed Nantucket reds, and a light olive pair of linen slacks uncuffed. Four pair of shorts, 4 OCBD, BB and LE, pink, blue, blue and green uni striped. 1 pair of boatshoes, 1 pair of sneakers, and Tevas for walking around the beaches. Haven't started putting all of it in my suitcase yet, but we'll see how it goes.

My motto for traveling: More is more you have to carry.


----------



## Untilted

Good luck, Conne.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Lt. blue Lacoste
RL Madras belt w/sterling engine-turned buckle
J. Crew soft yellow twill shorts
Flip-flops


----------



## mcarthur

Pgolden,
Have a wonderful vacation! Normandy is a great place for Americas to visit. Due to the weakness of the dollar to both the pound and euro you will suffer sticker shock


----------



## RTW

*What Are You Wearing?*

J. Press purple pique polo (try saying that quickly 5 times!)
Bills Khakis khaki poplin trousers
Torino navy wool surcingle belt
Sperry Top-Siders at home now (ancient, used as slippers)
Rockport tan boat shoes outdoors later


----------



## eyedoc2180

BB head-to-toe today, other than the AE Graysons in black calf. Blue blazer, yellow OCBD, navy/yellow horizontal stripe tie, and gray tropicals with pleats and cuffs. Any objections? Bill


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
CH brown surcingle belt
BB LHS in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## Pgolden

mcarthur said:


> Pgolden,
> Have a wonderful vacation! Normandy is a great place for Americas to visit. Due to the weakness of the dollar to both the pound and euro you will suffer sticker shock


Thanks for the good wishes. We avoided some of the problem by using points and/or American dollars to prepay our hotels and transportation costs. And I've given strict instructions to my family that there will no eating at all on this trip.


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS in burgundy shell cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## RTW

*What Are You Wearing?*

BB blue short-sleeve seersucker shirt 
Bills Khakis british khaki poplin trousers
Torino navy wool surcingle belt
Rockport dark brown boat shoes


----------



## Duck

Boring Day

University striped red B2 OCBD
B2 bow tie
B2 poplin suit
Bostonian burgundy captoes


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Untilted

LLB pink ocbd tucked into blue shorts.

Stepfather's mom is living with us this week. Can't wear my undershirt at dinner table anymore.


----------



## Patrick06790

I am enjoying a quiet cigar outside and musing on the subject of "Vannevar Bush: High-Ranking Reptile/Human Hybrid, or What?"

LE short sleeve, tucked in the manner of Brownshoe
BB belt
Bean lightweight trousers of some kind
AE Hanovers
Ford F100 straight six pickup, three-speed column manual, needs brake job
Mosquitos (hard to see)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
RL OCBD
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## abc123

I decided to take the Cable Car poplin out for its second spin of the year. This time I paired it with color 8 tassels and belt, a BB white ocbd, white linen square, and a RL light blue tie with cream stripes. Nice & simple.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 club collar, blue/white stripe broadcloth
Press tie, red w/blue tennis raquets
Press blue/red ribbon belt
B2 linen trou
986s


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB white OCBD
J Press red/white ribbon belt
LE yellow shorts
Quoddy mocs

You know, as attractive as it is having a girl steal one of your shirts, it is a pain in the ass when laundry day moves ever closer. Just saying...


----------



## Patrick06790

Talk about invisible

BB shirt, thrift belt, Bean Swift Boat chinos, AE Hanovers, neglected to shave, Orvis watch with brown leather strap so I can be a real trad


----------



## egadfly

Patrick06790 said:


> ... *Bean Swift Boat chinos* ...


Careful, friend -- I fear you may be targeted by the "Swift Boat Veterans for Cuffs."

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

O'Connell's Madras ss shirt (pink/green/yellow, 3 collar buttons)
Lt. pink trou
Rod Lavers, no socks


----------



## wolfhound986

BB pink university stripe buttondown
BB burgundy wool sweater vest
Bills M2 cuffed, olive
brown cotton argyles, Jos. A Bank, made in USA
Alden 725 dark brown calfskin penny loafers


----------



## cgc

Which one of you did I see wearing the Press seersucker, straw hat and linen square on the Brown line to the Loop around 9am?


----------



## Brownshoe

*Aching for Autumn*

This damn heat is breaking me. Bring on the Fall!

Just thrifted two nice 2-button jackets, they have me eager for cool-weather wardrobe.

(click to enlarge)

no-name cord jacket, ticket pocket, deep side vents, perfect shoulders

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6169265

J Crew tweed jacket, with nifty throat latch lapel and shirtsleeve shoulders

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6169267

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6169268

Summer, I'm done.


----------



## TradTeacher

Very nice as always, Brownshoe. I really like that cord jacket. Looks like a Press cord jacket I thrifted last year. Now you've given me the Fall itch (like I really needed one, right?)...

TT:teacha:


----------



## JordanW

Excuse the overall quality of the photo as well as my whiting out of my entire head; not only was I two weeks over due for a hair cut but I was red faced and soaked with sweat from playing football. Sorry to disappoint.

This is a photo of myself, my niece (showing off her excellent bag-o-goodies her Uncle Jordan bought her), my girlfriend and my baby niece down in the corner taken after my niece's birthday party last weekend.



Me partially obscured by the little girl and the large bag:
BB Navy sack (not pictured)
BB OCBD
Perlis custom collection VV bow (love the print, hate the tie)
J.Crew essential chino
Coach calf strap
non-name grosgrain band from Perlis (not pictured)
Weejuns
Cohiba Siglo in breast pocket

the girlfriend:
critter dress from J. Crew I believe


----------



## Topsider

JordanW said:


> Cohiba Siglo in breast pocket


:icon_smile:



> the girlfriend:
> critter dress from J. Crew I believe


I've a weakness for critters myself.


----------



## cgc

Brownshoe said:


> J Crew tweed jacket, with nifty throat latch lapel and shirtsleeve shoulders
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6169268


Looks like J and his Crew made an attempt at the classic hacking jacket.


----------



## Untilted

that j.crew tweed is super, Browneshoe.

Jordan, I dig that picture a lot.


----------



## RTW

*What Are You Wearing?*

BB blue stripe OCBD
Bills Khakis khaki Sport Utility Twill trousers
BB cordovan belt
Alden color #8 LHS


----------



## Desk Jockey

Brownshoe said:


> J Crew tweed jacket, with nifty throat latch lapel and shirtsleeve shoulders
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6169267
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6169268


J Crew does do nice, and for me more importantly cheap, stuff. That jacket looks for lack of a better word peaty.

Anywho-

BB red/white OCBD
J Crew stone shorts
J Press Guards stripe belt
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Riga socks
Gravati monkstraps


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni shirt
> Brioni pant
> Brioni belt
> Riga socks
> Gravati monkstraps


What's this doing in the Trad Forum? I'm appalled.


----------



## Desk Jockey

xcubbies said:


> What's this doing in the Trad Forum? I'm appalled.


Must have got lost.

BB blue OCBD
LE navy shorts
J Press navy/yellow/pink ribbon belt
LL Bean blucher mocs


----------



## mcarthur

xcubbies said:


> What's this doing in the Trad Forum? I'm appalled.


You should not be appalled. Their are trad gentleman who wear merchandise from Brioni. Does that make them heretics and the answer is "NO". Rules are made to be broken.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> You should not be appalled. Their are trad gentleman who wear merchandise from Brioni. Does that make them heretics and the answer is "NO". Rules are made to be broken.


If I found a nice, comfortable Brioni shirt that appealed to me, darn skippy I would wear it. So far nothing yet, B2 will be fine in the mean time.

Side note: I just said "darn skippy".


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> Z-shirt
> H-bow tie
> H-pocket square


Excellent bow knot Mac. I also like the eye catching goodness of those buttons.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Panama Montecristi


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL green/white university/candy stripe OCBD
Trafalgar cortina belt w/engine-turned buckle
M2s
Alden LHS in cigar


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Thank you


----------



## RTW

*What Are You Wearing?*

BB white OCBD
Bills Khakis charcoal Sport Utility Twill trousers
BB cordovan belt
Alden color #8 cap-toe bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Light Blue Jantzen OCBD w/ Flap and back button.
Red BB 4-in-hand w/ Navy&sky blue #1 stripe
Khaki Bills Twill M1 w/ button fly
LE Olive Wool Surcingle
Sky Blue Uniqlo Cotton Crew Socks
LE Brown Calfskin Tassels

and a fresh crew cut.


----------



## xcubbies

mcarthur said:


> You should not be appalled. Their are trad gentleman who wear merchandise from Brioni. Does that make them heretics and the answer is "NO". Rules are made to be broken.


"Rules are made to be broken."

Maybe, but there are boundaries. KB's outfit was pure foreign designer stock and I maintain that that cannot possibly be Trad. Do we need to bifurcate the Trad Forum between Ultras and Liberals? I propose that nothing from the Continent be allowed into the Trad Forum. Keep our shores safe for Traddom. Protect our children from tapered shirts and trousers without back pockets.


----------



## egadfly

Today is 'Jeans for Charity' day at the firm -- a event permitting anyone who makes a nominal donation to wear denim (usually verboten) to the office.

I made my donation, but I don't wear jeans, so I'm sporting nanny reds, sockless weejuns, white OCBD, and a navy B2 surcingle. I am accessorizing this with a dive watch, bad haircut, and a _huge_ iced coffee.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## mcarthur

^
A friday in August- I find that most people do not come to the office. Is your office very quiet today?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## egadfly

mcarthur said:


> A friday in August- I find that most people do not come to the office. Is your office very quiet today?


Yep, it's like a morgue around here. I suspect "Jeans Day" is an attempt on the firm's part to convince a few more people to come in.

On the plus side, the train was practically empty and I didn't have to wait in line at the coffee stand.

EGF


----------



## Untilted

peak! nice, mac.


----------



## tsweetland

How casual is my office on Fridays?

RL polo shirt, white
Nantucket Reds
J. Press nautical flags belt
Quoddy boat shoes

Vineyard Vines flipflops to switch into for drinks later, it's 95 degrees out there


----------



## Untilted

which vv flip flops do you wear?

mine are bonefish on green background. wearing them to NYC this weekend.


----------



## tsweetland

Untilted said:


> which vv flip flops do you wear?
> 
> mine are bonefish on green background. wearing them to NYC this weekend.


The plain sailor stripe, in navy


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> peak! nice, mac.


 ^
Thank you
From this point I can only go down hill


----------



## RTW

BB blue OCBD
Bills Khakis british khaki Sport Utility Twill trousers
BB cordovan belt
Alden color #8 LHS


----------



## AlanC

Brownshoe said:


> This damn heat is breaking me. Bring on the Fall!
> 
> Just thrifted two nice 2-button jackets, they have me eager for cool-weather wardrobe.
> ...
> no-name cord jacket, ticket pocket, deep side vents, perfect shoulders
> ...
> J Crew tweed jacket, with nifty throat latch lapel and shirtsleeve shoulders
> ...
> Summer, I'm done.


Nice finds, Brownshoe!

Summer has unleashed here in the Heart of Dixie. It's been around 97 the past few days.


----------



## Patrick06790

Hot. Muggy. Awful. Friday night, facility hosts big open AA meeting, I wear coat and tie, in this case BB cotton sack, LE supima bd, thrifted BB tie, light blue square from JAB, pleated Bill's poplins, goofy socks, LE bucks. On a night like tonight I was very glad of the extra fabric (and air) in the M1Ps.


----------



## mcarthur

Bosalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL whale khikis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS in burgundy shell


----------



## Tucker

Press madras sport coat
Press OCBD, pink
Chipp tie - flags of the Confederacy
BB shell cordovan belt
Bills M1
Alden 986


----------



## mcarthur

^
I like your outfit


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL crab khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel loafers in burgundy shell


----------



## Dashing1

Mac--

Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't those ants (and not "crabs") on your RL trousers?

Maybe I'm just seeing things from a travel-induced lack of sleep!


----------



## AlanC

Haspel seersucker
BB OCBD
Hermes tie
vintage linen pocket square
Faconnable braces
Donna Karan socks
BB bucks










Art Fawcett blocked Panama Bob Montecristi


----------



## JordanW

^ Lookin' good Alan.


----------



## Brownshoe

Lookin' snappy, guys.

Alan, it's been horribly hot and humid here, too. That Haspel seersucker really fits terrifically--Their stuff never looks right on me, to my annoyance. Suit looks great.

Great look, Tucker. That jacket is too fine. Best new one I've seen in a long time.


----------



## AldenPyle

Outstanding summer looks from Tucker and AlanC. Shouldv'e put those in the contest (well, I guess AlanC was the judge). Love the collar roll on AC.









Press LWS 3/2 Sack
Jantzen Flap Pocket OCBD
BB#1 Stripe
Giordano Reversible Belt
British Khaki Bills Dress M2 in Cotton/Wool Blend
BB Argyle 
AE Orlean Dirty Bucks


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking very nice. I like your new straw hat


----------



## mcarthur

Dashing1 said:


> Mac--
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't those ants (and not "crabs") on your RL trousers?
> 
> Maybe I'm just seeing things from a travel-induced lack of sleep!


You could be correct but I have always call the emblem crabs


----------



## mcarthur

^
How hot and humid was it in southern Alabama today


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> ^
> How hot and humid was it in southern Alabama today


In the neighborhood of 98 degrees and 75% humidity.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> In the neighborhood of 98 degrees and 75% humidity.


 ^
That temperature and humidity requires indoor activities and a lot of water.


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> RL polo
> RL crab khakis
> S&B needlepoint belt
> BB tassel loafers in burgundy shell


Uncle, you have ants in your pants!

I'm sure those are loads of fun at a pic-nic.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazar
RL OCBD
H-pocket square
Alden U-Tip blucher oxford in cigar shell


----------



## RTW

J. Press purple pique polo shirt
Bills Khakis khaki poplin trousers
Torino tan/navy stripe wool surcingle belt
Rockport tan boat shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

Also posted in rhoniball's thread on the FF

Disgustingly muggy today, and I had to go in on my day off to help out a bit.

J Press linen jacket
BB shirt and square
JCP retros
Obnoxious socks
AE Hanovers
LE ribbon belt peeking out there
An Orvis watch with a sedate strap so I can be a real trad.

"Business casual" is still evil, however.


----------



## AlanC

I think my lounging friend would make a nice belt.



Cuenca Panama
ZZ Top sunglasses
JCrew shirt
RLP white trousers
JCrew belt
RLP CVO's

98 degrees, 75% humidity


----------



## Patrick06790

Ahh, the hat in action.


----------



## AlanC

^That hat is not the one posted yesterday. The one in the above 'gator pic is a low end (read: "cheap") Cuenca Panama, but also sourced from Panama Bob.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^That hat is not the one posted yesterday. The one in the above 'gator pic is a low end (read: "cheap") Cuenca Panama, but also sourced from Panama Bob.


Well, quit lollygagging around the zoo and get some shots of the new one already.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Does the gator reside in your back yard?


----------



## A.Squire

^I never considered it a possibility, but now I too am curious.


>maybe I think that because you look so "at home" with your white hat on. I'm not sure why Mac asked, but I bet he doesn't much care for your eye shades and is going to suggest you find another pair in his round about way.


----------



## mcarthur

Optima Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## 2.mark

mcarthur said:


> Optima Milan Straw


McArthur: where can I acquire that hat stand?

..Mark


----------



## AldenPyle

Blue BB Oxford Cloth 3/2 Sack
Red & White BB Madras Tie
White BB Pinpoint OCBD
White BB Duck Flat Fronts
Navy BB Green & White #1 Stripe Ribbon Belt
Blue & Grey Bass Argyles
Chestnut AE Norse Blucher


----------



## mcarthur

2.mark said:


> McArthur: where can I acquire that hat stand?
> 
> ..Mark


 ^
noggintops.com


----------



## egadfly

Bills M1, flat-front, button fly, 1 3/4" cuffs
Pink Mercer OCBD
Blue crabs emblematic belt
Alden LHS
JAB navy wool socks
Seiko dive watch

_Ça suffit,_

EGF


----------



## wolfhound986

Casual day, nursing a cold, working from home and running errands:

BB pink OCBD
BB navy/blue argyle sweater vest w/yellow stitching
Lands End indigo jeans (their "premium" line from last year)
tan argyles w/blue & gray diamonds, made in USA, from Jos. A Bank
Alden 986 shell 8 cordovan LHS


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford Perfect® blazer
LE OCBD
PRL tie
JCrew belt
PRL cotton trousers
PRL socks
'Lazy Lacer' bluchers

Montecristi Optimo, Art Fawcett blocked


----------



## Patrick06790

Sad duty this evening - a wake for the wife of one of the guys at work. Poor lady died of complications from cystic fibrosis. A particularly vicious way to go.

So two hours on, hour off for the thing plus travel to and fro, and back on. Thrifted BB sack, muted tie, muted square, Park Aves. and my right foot looks enormous.

I always agonize over the tie in these situations. The square (from the Hobers) is so understated it's hardly there, which I think is appropriate.


----------



## AlanC

My condolences, Patrick. The ensemble looks like just the right thing.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
Ferragamo neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are dressed appropriately for the funeral services.


----------



## Desk Jockey

I'm quite sorry for your co-worker's loss. The loss of a spouse I suspect is right up there with that of a child in worst causes for gathering. Worry not over your tie, while I would have gone with a simple black (and have in the much too recent past) your pick was quite acceptable.

Hot today in town... first I've actually left my house since returning from the north.

J Crew navy polo
Dockers cream linen pants (flat, cuffed & on sale)
J Press navy surcingle though unseen by the general public
Sperry AO topsiders

Funny story, my Mother left early in the day for work (radio stations wait for no one, not even the PD) sight unseen by me. Upon her arrival moments before I left for a thing later in the evening, she was wearing a boat neck navy shirt and white duck capris with a pair of brown espadrilles. It was at this point that I though it proper to note that I'm in need of a better hiding place for my big book o' combinations. 

'Cause it's normal to chart out what I'll be wearing for years with notes on when to buy new items and other sundry replacements, right? Did I also mention how much I can save with the addition of tissue boxes to my shoe rotation?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV pocket square


----------



## wolfhound986

^ 
mcarthur,

Very nice combination. Especially like the shirt. Which tartan plaid?


----------



## Untilted

patrick, stunning tie.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! I will get the answer for you


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## AldenPyle

Probably one tone too far








Olive JAB 3 Button Sack in Silk/Wool
Poppy Red LE OCBD
Gold w/Navy Bar Brooks University
Atlantic Blue LE Surcingle
Navy PRL Flat Front Chino's
Yellow Uniqlo Socks
Merlot AE Cole Loafers


----------



## Untilted

AP, nice shoulder! lapels are too wide for my taste though.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
B&S needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni pant
Brioni tie
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
CH socks
Lobb bluchers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*WIAWT - August 12, 2007*

Off to church - St. Andrews Episcopal - and then to Inverness Club for golf with former Deefield classmate.

- Madeline Finn white Monk's cloth button down shirt (heavy starch)
- Brooks Brothers Made to Measure kelly green 3 button sack sport coat with patch pockets (side and breast)
- Vintage (1980's) navy J. Press club tie with kelly tennis racquets
- Stone Bills Sport Utility trou 
- 2000 US Open (Pebble Beach) canvas d-ring
- Alden burgundy penny loafers


----------



## Untilted

kitonbrioni said:


> Valentino sportscoat
> Brioni tie
> Lorenzini shirt
> NM belt
> CH socks
> Lobb bluchers


going pantless? nice!


----------



## wolfhound986

window shopping on a Sunday afternoon:

BB red mini check buttondown sportshirt
BB navy/blue argyle sweater vest
LE indigo jeans
cream cotton argyles w/navy & red diamonds, J. Press
Alden 986 burgundy shell cordovan LHS


----------



## A.Squire

*Gettin' my "P" on, poolside*


----------



## mcarthur

Scala Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H- bow tie
H- pocket square


----------



## katon

Bucket hat (white cotton)
Short-sleeved buttondown (light blue seersucker)
Chinos (grey)
Flip flops (brown leather)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
AE balmorals


----------



## PittDoc

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RL OCBD
> Ferragamo neck tie
> H-pocket square


Great tie Mac! Perfect with the blue shirt. I have only one Ferragamo but it's my current favorite.


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB white OCBD
J Crew dark khaki shorts
LL Bean camp mocs

Absentmindedly watching American Graffiti because a friend's flight was delayed a day and thinking that I need for next year Richard Dreyfuss' shirt. Fun story, a friend of mind was once hit on by a drunk actor (whose name in this sentence will remain unsaid) at a resort in upstate New York. Apparently somebody's got a thing for 18-year-old debs. Hilarious!


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you! The Ferragamo ties are beautiful and are excellent quality.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Squire,

I love the swim trunks with old school whales. May I ask where you found them? Thanks.


----------



## A.Squire

I'm embarrassed here on so many different levels. I am poolside, as I mentioned, but I'm only life-guarding. They are actually shorts, from JCrew.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo
H-pocket square


----------



## Tom Buchanan

A.Squire said:


> I'm embarrassed here on so many different levels. I am poolside, as I mentioned, but I'm only life-guarding. They are actually shorts, from JCrew.


The shorts look good. I was hoping they were swim trunks. Life-guarding, huh? Perhaps we need a thread asking if zinc oxide on the nose is trad


----------



## mcarthur

^
It is important to have an adult life guard when the children are in the pool.


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blue OCBD
Bill's M2s in British khaki
J Press navy surcingle belt
J Crew green/navy/yellow argyles
Bass beef roll weejuns


----------



## Ron_A

mcarthur said:


> ^
> It is important to have an adult life guard when the children are in the pool.


Agreed, Mac...Sage advice. Hopefully, Squire will have time to kick off his boat shoes if he has to come to the rescue in the pool.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

mcarthur said:


> ^
> It is important to have an adult life guard when the children are in the pool.


Yes, I understood A. Squire's reference to lifeguarding. Was just joking around about the sun block.

Although thinking about if further now, a Brooks oxford and J.Crew trunks would make quite a trad statement for a lifeguard uniform at a resort town. Maybe I could sell the concept of "Baywatch - Sea Island" to Hasselhoff.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 "Platonic Ideal" navy blazer
B2 white OC club collar
Press collar pin
Ben Silver tie: black/lt. blue/gold repp
Yellow/white seersucker trou
Navy ribbon belt
Alden 986s

oh, and what the hell: 
Accessories: Ray Ban aviators; Timex Cheapest on ribbon strap; turks-head bracelet.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Cool Summer Michigan Day*

Brooks navy hopsack blazer 
Yellow J. Press yellow OCBD with kelly monogram on pocket flap
Kelly and Navy Robert Talbot rep tie
Ben Silver white cotton duck trousers
Murray's ACK webbed belt
Vintage US made Bass Weejuns circa 1979


----------



## paper clip

Beautiful clear dry cool summer day here in Massachusetts!

BB univ stripe regular fit OCBD
LE tie (oops - I see it is tied a bit too short...)
Bills M1
BB shell cordo belt
Tommy Hilfiger socks
Alden 986


----------



## mcarthur

^
I like your argyles. Are they OTC?


----------



## paper clip

No, sir. They are mid-calf. I like a shorter sock for summer wear.

I do not think I will be able to resist the siren call of the BS OTC argyles this fall, though! :icon_smile_wink:

Which do you perefer, wool or cotton?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Since most members read this thread, here's another shameless plug for my thread on on the Fashion Forum. Lots of photos up and lots more to come.

DocD


----------



## PittDoc

paper clip said:


> Beautiful clear dry cool summer day here in Massachusetts!
> 
> BB univ stripe regular fit OCBD
> LE tie (oops - I see it is tied a bit too short...)
> Bills M1
> BB shell cordo belt
> Tommy Hilfiger socks
> Alden 986


Paper Clip - well done. Great coordination of shirt/tie/socks...

When you re-tie that lovely tie you may want to add a dimple.

How do you like the shell cordovan belt? There has been some debate regarding the value, since most leather belts last a lifetime. Do you find it worth the extra $$?


----------



## mcarthur

^
Wool argyles I wear are 85% wool and 15% nylon


----------



## mcarthur

^
IMHO the cordovan belt is that worth the additional cost but it is nice to have at least one in the closet


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
TB belt
Armani socks
Windport penny-loafers


----------



## wolfhound986

paper clip said:


> BB univ stripe regular fit OCBD
> LE tie (oops - I see it is tied a bit too short...)
> Bills M1
> BB shell cordo belt
> Tommy Hilfiger socks
> Alden 986


Paper clip, great look, I agree with Pitt Doc, I like the shirt/tie/argyle combo. I'm inspired to put together something similar!


----------



## abc123

PittDoc said:


> How do you like the shell cordovan belt? There has been some debate regarding the value, since most leather belts last a lifetime. Do you find it worth the extra $$?


I'm not sure if the shell belt is worth the money if all you want is a belt that will last a long time. However, I really like the look and suble patina of shell, so for that reason they are well worth the money to me.


----------



## Patrick06790

Dull biz casual

Orvis jacket, BB shirt, Orvis twills, Alden rubber-soled Opiate Addict Pursuit shoes.


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z-shirt
H-neck tie
H-pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## HistoryDoc

Linen shirt and jacket. Monochrome except for the jacket and socks. 100+ degrees. Moving boxes in the background means I am in California now.


----------



## Duck

Congrats on the move. Pictures make a world of difference in the new place. They also make the Mrs. happy.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Good luck on your new job endeavors. Good decision made by Mrs. HD and youself


----------



## mcarthur

^
Welcome back from vacation!


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Welcome back from vacation!


Thank you Mac. Great time but it was, in an odd way, nice to get back to the real world. Remember your sunscreen kids. I did and it made the trip 1000 times better.


----------



## Untilted

HistoryDoc, you look very nice.


----------



## paper clip

PittDoc said:


> Paper Clip - well done. Great coordination of shirt/tie/socks...
> 
> When you re-tie that lovely tie you may want to add a dimple.
> 
> How do you like the shell cordovan belt? There has been some debate regarding the value, since most leather belts last a lifetime. Do you find it worth the extra $$?


Thanks for your kind comments. I am not a dimple aficionado. If I have one, fine; if not, fine.

My opinion on the shell belt is exactly that of ABC quoted below. That, and I only paid $99 during Brooks' most recent clearance sale. I would not have paid $200 or probably even $150. All my other belts are of "meh" quality - I probably have not spent more than $20 on any other belt I own.



abc123 said:


> I'm not sure if the shell belt is worth the money if all you want is a belt that will last a long time. However, I really like the look and suble patina of shell, so for that reason they are well worth the money to me.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Got an accidental photo of myself (cropped down) in an elevator mirror while I was trying to take a photo of the elevator's interior at a client's property. Ironically, the elevators had the nicest trim in the building, by far (that's not good).



DocD


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brooks Black Watch madras sack
Brooks pink OCBD
Chipp dark green bowtie w/Indian heads (uncle's old from Dartmouth)
Trafalgar cortina belt w/engraved buckle
501s
Alden tassels in cigar


----------



## Untilted

DD: nice elevator!

HL: Sounds like a winner.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Can I assume tassels sans socks and lunch at the club? (wink)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

You're half right, Mac: no socks but, alas, no club lunch today. Rehearsal this morning and then errands on walk-about this afternoon.

And thanks, Tilt.


----------



## tntele

Unbelievable hot today in Memphis (106 in the shade).

VV plain front pants (stone)
RL Gingham shirt (heavy starch)
Cole Haan loafers (no socks)
Alligator belt w/ gold monogrammed belt buckle


----------



## A.Squire

Doctor Damage said:


> Got an accidental photo of myself (cropped down) in an elevator mirror while I was trying to take a photo of the elevator's interior at a client's property. Ironically, *the elevators had the nicest trim in the building*, by far (that's not good).
> 
> DocD


Ha, ha,hha!!

Friend, for some reason I always thought you looked like the guy in red pants...on your avitar.


----------



## Patrick06790

Tonight I figured the hell with it, I'm dressing for work.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
enameled buffalo nickel cufflinks
Barbera pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gravati balmorals


----------



## Doctor Damage

A.Squire said:


> Ha, ha,hha!!
> 
> Friend, for some reason I always thought you looked like the guy in red pants...on your avitar.


Most of the time I dress like Mr Bean, with longer pants. Incredibly I got a complement from one new staff member yesterday on my blazer, flannels, and yellow surcingle. She's new this summer and doesn't realize I only dress like a bum in the summer when it's far too hot to wear a jacket. She's engaged, otherwise I would have had her bent over the desk in a flash...

(By the way, the old car is past 528,000 km. The rust now has a death-grip on the doors, but the engine & tranny are still going strong.)

Also, I'm serious about the elevator: if anyone here ever develops a condo building make sure the elevators are _not_ the best thing in the building. They should be clean and functional, but the lobby, hallways, amenities, and even the units need to lead the property in the buyer's eyes.

But I digress...

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

^
I agree with you that your lobby must be knockout in order to get buyers hot for your condo units


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB suit
RL shirt
H-bow tie
H-pocket square


----------



## Clovis

Patrick06790 said:


> Tonight I figured the hell with it, I'm dressing for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice saddle shoes


----------



## AldenPyle

*Man in Grey Flannel Suit*









Meeting Downtown
Grey Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack Lightweight Flannel
Blue BB Supima OCBD
Burgundy & Navy BB Tie w/ Pink & White #1 Stripe
Merlot AE Kennett Blucher
Noname P^2, Tie Clip
(Unseen)
Brown Suede LE O Ring Belt
Blue BB Argyle Socks


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nicely done!
Nice dimple in the tie. It could be the way you are standing but the jacket sleeves should be longer


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Nicely done!
> Nice dimple in the tie. It could be the way you are standing but the jacket sleeves should be longer


Thanks. The sleeves are short, but they are on my wrist, which was what I was going for.


----------



## tsweetland

LL Bean blue OCBD
Nantucket reds, 1" cuffs
Quoddy Boat Shoes
Polo Brown Leather belt
Panerai Luminor Marina Watch
Maui Jim sunglasses on red Croakies.

By the way, I know a bunch of us must wear croakies, yet I never see anyone mention them on here. Who's down with the Croakies?


----------



## qwerty

Patrick06790 said:


> Tonight I figured the hell with it, I'm dressing for work.


My favorite classic BB stripe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Tod's balmorals


----------



## AldenPyle

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni shirt
> Zegna pant
> MD belt
> Brioni socks
> Tod's balmorals


I think the blog would be better if you were actually wearing the clothes in the picture. Just use the timer on your camera and crop off your head.


----------



## AldenPyle

Light Grey Jantzen French Flappocket OCBD
Dark Grey Bills M1 in Poplin
Burgundy & Navy JPress Guard Stripe Ribbon Belt
Red & Navy BB Argyle Socks
Brown LE Tassel Loafers


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice look this morning. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

B-blazer
RL OCBD
H-pocket square


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Long Weekender Ahead*

Few hours in the hours then off to Outer Banks for the weekend:

Bills M1 khaks (nicely wearning out 
J Press navy surcingle with red stripe
Red Augusta National polo (my Dad is a member)
Navy Brooks Bros three button sack blazer with patch pockets
Vintage gold Hamilton watch with ivory face with navy/red grosgrain band
Rayban Wayfarers with red Sea Island croakies
Tuck School signet


----------



## Duck

oldschoolprep said:


> Few hours in the hours then off to Outer Banks for the weekend:


Have a nice time and drive safely. Try the Black Pelican or Mama Kwans for dinner.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


>


What are these? Anyone?

DocD


----------



## Tucker

Doctor Damage said:


> What are these? Anyone?


Allen-Edmonds Randolph

- Anyone


----------



## Doctor Damage

Tucker said:


> Allen-Edmonds Randolph
> 
> - Anyone


Thanks. I'm really becoming impressed with A-E shoes. They seem to manage to produce good quality products, but with style. By contrast, Alden makes better shoes, but they often seem to be a bit...boring.

DocD


----------



## Desk Jockey

Patrick06790 said:


>


I see you're "rockin'" (or whatever the kids these days say) the uni width tie, well played indeed.

Yesterday: Went to that new Belgian gastropub on H St NE... awesome place. Dr. Granville Moore's if anyone's interested. Later watched my manhood cruelly crushed at a pool hall.

BB Madras sports coat
J Press blue OCBD
Levi's 501s
Quoddy canoe mocs

Today: Morning meeting with former boss from the Hill. Met a friend for lunch at Clyde's (who should by this point really be giving me a discount or cot or something) in Georgetown. Picked up new stuff from Press.

Southwick British tan poplin suit
BB white OCBD
BB navy knit tie
J Crew khaki with red/grey/navy argyles
Bass weejuns
Drenched in the 102° mugginess that is a DC summer


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> What are these? Anyone?
> 
> DocD


Yep, Randolph, and they're shell, I'm pretty sure. The right shoe has a little tear where the penny strap meets the side of the shoe. I'm going to take it to the cobbler to see if it can be mended.


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Yep, Randolph, and they're shell, I'm pretty sure. The right shoe has a little tear where the penny strap meets the side of the shoe. I'm going to take it to the cobbler to see if it can be mended.


I've seen several pairs of the "Randolph" model on eBay that point out this very same thing. I wonder if it's some sort of design flaw that A-E never addressed?

In any case, sharp shoes, Patrick!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Today:

RL OCBD: orange candy stripe
Stone twill shorts
Navy/Orange ribbon belt
Dirty Bucks, no socks

Tonight:

Press OCBD: white
Black trou w/embroidered white skull & bones
Black belt w/sterling buckle
Alden tassels in black cordo


----------



## Connemara

Party for my little cousin's birthday.


Brooks Bros. "Brooks-Aire" cotton sportcoat, light grey birdseye with blue and red windowpanes
RL Polo tissue chinos, flat front, British khaki
Zegna light blue with white double windowpane shirt, barrel cuffs/spread collar
Robert Talbott vintage tie, navy with red stripe bordered by white stripes
AE McAllisters, dark brown
Bright red cashmere socks
J. Press surcingle belt

Sorry about that waterspot on the coat!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Panama


----------



## mcarthur

B-polo
RL tan khakis
B&S needlepoint belt


----------



## wolfhound986

Going out tonight:

H. Freeman & Sons navy blazer
BB burgundy #1 stripe tie
BB yellow OCBD
Alden burgundy calfskin belt
Bills M2 khakis, cuffed
tan argyles with blue/gray diamonds, Jos. A Bank
Alden 986 burgundy shell 8 cordovan LHS


----------



## Patrick06790

*Celebration of cool, courtesy of Hurricane Dean*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
T&A shirt
NM belt
DY cufflinks
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Smudger

*today's sartorial display*

Une suit militaire avec les three colors: desert sandwood-similar to khaki, une vert color in two shades. Aussi, les boots avec une suede side out. Un kepi aussi similar. C'est tout le ensemble.

Bill, dans le Legion du Kentucky


----------



## Topsider

Love the belt, McArthur!

Patrick...is that a new watch?


----------



## Patrick06790

KentW said:


> Love the belt, McArthur!
> 
> Patrick...is that a new watch?


No, I've had it a while. All my quartz watches that I swap out bands with need new batteries. I am going to get an automatic and be done with it.


----------



## mcarthur

KentW said:


> Love the belt, McArthur!
> 
> Patrick...is that a new watch?


^
Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z-shirt
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Colombo pant
Tiffany cufflinks
Zegna belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Karl89

Patrick,

Fine work as always but I have to admit to a bit of disappointment that we have not seen your Mr. Met lapel pin of late. If Mr. Met is not Trad, then to hell with Trad I say!

Karl


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Monsoon in Michigan*

:icon_smile: Its has been literally raining cats and dogs in Michigan today. Instead of the dull beige color usually found here this time of year, its almost as green as Ireland in April. No MG as tranport to work. Cherokee instead.

Brooks MTM Black and Cream POW plaid 3 button sack
Troy Shirtmakers Guild White OCBD heavy starched (at least by the laundry)
Talbott black club tie with Thoroughbred images
Charcoal BB grey tropical trousers
BB Cordovan penny loafers
BB alligator belt with monogrammed engine turned buckle
1981 Rolex Oyster
Huge Hass Jordan maize and blue umbrella


----------



## Duck

Trying to get the most out of my closet before Labor Day rolls around.










Southwick sack 3/2 silk jacket. This jacket has a great pattern and is extremely comfortable. Thanks Trip
JAB linen pants
B2 French Cuff
VV Trout tie
Custom cuff links from Mrs. Duck
AE Grayson's 
AA 406 frames Paris Blonde


----------



## Patrick06790

Karl89 said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Fine work as always but I have to admit to a bit of disappointment that we have not seen your Mr. Met lapel pin of late. If Mr. Met is not Trad, then to hell with Trad I say!
> 
> Karl


I lost it when I moved and I can't find another. It is a major problem - the only thing I felt happy about having in my lapel.


----------



## Karl89

Patrick,

YOU LOST MR. MET?????? If we go down early in the playoffs this year I am blaming you and not Mota and Sosa!

Karl


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Nice outfit. The complete touch would require a pocket square


----------



## Brownshoe

The guy who plays Mr. Met is a friend of mine, and I hate to break it to you--he's no trad.

Great guy, though.

Frazzled but happy about the cool temps today:

Polo Congressman Classic silk tweed jacket
vintage BB shirt
Polo tie
BB jeans
LLB boots

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6370214


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

oldschoolprep said:


> :icon_smile: Its has been literally raining cats and dogs in Michigan today.


Literally? Cats and dogs actually falling from the skies?? These are indeed the end times.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Watanabe shirt
B&J pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
VS slip-ons


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


>


Outstanding in every way. Understated, but a really great combination of color/texture/pattern.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL OCBD
> H-ps


Great look, Mac. I love the shirt and square, especially. I also like your bow tie belt.


----------



## paper clip

Duck said:


> Trying to get the most out of my closet before Labor Day rolls around.


Looks great, Duck. Nicely done.


----------



## paper clip

Brownshoe said:


> The guy who plays Mr. Met is a friend of mine, and I hate to break it to you--he's no trad.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6370214


Patrick, here's your excuse for a meet up with Brownshoe - how about an interview with Mr. Met!!! (I'm actually not kidding).

Great coat, Brownshoe.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Nice outfit. The complete touch would require a pocket square


Uncle,

You couldn't be more correct. I always wear a pocket square and in the Monday morning rush I forgot it. I felt naked all day. A jacket looks silly without a pocket square.


----------



## paper clip

Casual today - no clients after a busy day yesterday.

I have been relishing these cooler days so I can wear my OCBDs!

Pink BB regular fit
Bills M1
LE belt
Quoddy cinnamon mocs.

I have been using the heck out of my Quoddy boats, and I have to say they are the most comfortable casual shoes I have ever owned. They never bother my feet. I am wondering if I should mink oil them all over to clean 'em up a bit....I have been forgetting about these canoe mocs, and so they are still in clean condition. Also very comfortable.


----------



## egadfly

paper clip said:


> Casual today - no clients after a busy day yesterday.
> 
> I have been relishing these cooler days so I can wear my OCBDs!
> 
> Pink BB regular fit
> Bills M1
> LE belt
> Quoddy cinnamon mocs.
> 
> I have been using the heck out of my Quoddy boats, and I have to say they are the most comfortable casual shoes I have ever owned. They never bother my feet. I am wondering if I should mink oil them all over to clean 'em up a bit....I have been forgetting about these canoe mocs, and so they are still in clean condition. Also very comfortable.


Looking good, PC. I have that same belt, and find I get a lot of wear from it.

What is your opinion of the cinnamon leather on the canoe mocs versus the chromexcel brown on the boat shoes?

EGF


----------



## paper clip

egadfly said:


> Looking good, PC. I have that same belt, and find I get a lot of wear from it.
> 
> What is your opinion of the cinnamon leather on the canoe mocs versus the chromexcel brown on the boat shoes?
> 
> EGF


Thanks Egad,

This belt is my most worn ribbon. I also have the LE one with the Red instead of Green stripe, and I find I never use it. The green goes much better with most things I wear, I find. If I have a red shirt, the red stripe looks too cutesy/matchy, and I don't see red going with a lot else. I am also completing my collection of LE surcingles this fall with a navy and an olive to go with my khaki and khaki with navy stripe. IMO, the LE leather is much sturdier than Leatherman's offering.

RE: Cinnamon vs. Chrome - The cinnamon seems to be much 'softer' and wrinklier, almost like a lightweight buffalo. The chrome is a classic rich brown. It feels 'sturdier.' When I first ordered, I though I would like the cinnamon better, but I think I like the chrome better. I do like having the two different colors/looks for the sake of varierty, though.


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Outstanding in every way. Understated, but a really great combination of color/texture/pattern.


Thanks, the square (from Sam Hober) makes it. I need to work in my pink seersucker square soon. I just picked up a Brooks seersucker sack on eBay that fits just right, no alterations necessary. Now we just have to get a blast of summer back - 61 and raining today.


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Casual today - no clients after a busy day yesterday.
> 
> I have been relishing these cooler days so I can wear my OCBDs!
> 
> Pink BB regular fit
> Bills M1
> * LE belt*
> Quoddy cinnamon mocs.
> 
> I have been using the heck out of my Quoddy boats, and I have to say they are the most comfortable casual shoes I have ever owned. They never bother my feet. I am wondering if I should *mink oil *them all over to clean 'em up a bit....I have been forgetting about these canoe mocs, and so they are still in clean condition. Also very comfortable.


I have three of those LE belts, they were dirt cheap and an easy way to jazz things up a bit.

I use Lexol conditioner on my chromo Quoddys. It does tend to darken things, so be wary.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> I use Lexol conditioner on my chromo Quoddys. It does tend to darken things, so be wary.


That is a good idea - rather than the heavier mink oil.


----------



## Duck

Patrick06790 said:


> I lost it when I moved and I can't find another. It is a major problem - the only thing I felt happy about having in my lapel.


I have a lapel pin I would be willing to give you Patrick


----------



## mcarthur

PC,
No papers or files on the office floor or your chairs. You must becoming organized.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
To avoid the problem, have a white pocket square in the office along with your backup suit, shirt and tie.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> To avoid the problem, have a white pocket square in the office along with your backup suit, shirt and tie.


Good idea. I am going to have a few new ones delivered to the office and keep them in the closet with my back ups.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> PC,
> No papers or files on the office floor or your chairs. You must becoming organized.


Ha! We got a new cleaning lady at our office, and her thorough job on my office 'encouraged' me to put away all my extraneous files.

Also, as it is summer, my daughter is not in my office on her weekly visits.


----------



## Untilted

Paper clip, good casual outfit. However, I think the full cut brooks shirts look a bit too blousy on you at the waist. You look much better in slim fit shirts IMO.

Hope you don't mind this bit of criticism.


----------



## paper clip

Untilted said:


> Paper clip, good casual outfit. However, I think the full cut brooks shirts look a bit too blousy on you at the waist. You look much better in slim fit shirts IMO.
> 
> Hope you don't mind this bit of criticism.


Not at all, tilt. We skinny guys have to stick together! :icon_smile_wink:

I do like the slim fits, and probably will order a pink for under-jacket or sweater wear for this fall. Though, for casual wear - specifically: without tie or jacket or sweater and with sleeves furled, I don't mind the "sloppiness" so much. I think it balances the full fit of the M1s.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
skull cufflinks
Borrelli pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Grenson monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Navy Southwick 3/2 Sack Blazer 
White Square TV Fold
Blue Press Flap Pocket OCBD
Burgundy Press Japanese Demon Emblematic
Khaki LE Willis & Geigher Chinos
Olive LE Surcingle Belt
Navy & Green BB Argyle Socks
Chromoexcel AE Holbrook Bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## wolfhound986

BB pink OCBD
BB #1 burgundy stripe tie
Alden burgundy calfskin belt
Bills M2 cement khakis, cuffed
cream/red/navy argyle socks, J. Press
Alden 986 burgundy shell LHS


----------



## Duck

Wearing an old favorite that you all have seen before. 

B2 OCBD Red University
B2 Sack Suit
B2 Bow Tie
Bostonian Burgundy Cap Toes
BS Argyles OTC
AA 406 Frames Tortoise


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blue OCBD
LE khaki shorts
White Jack Purcell's

Good God but do I love being a gentleman of leisure.


----------



## mcarthur

^
As long as you can tap into the trust fund. (wink)


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford Perfect™ Blazer
BB shirt
BB vintage batwing bowtie
woven pocket square
JCrew belt
RLPolo British khaki cotton trousers
Old Navy argyles
AE Bradley's, chestnut


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> Oxxford Perfect™ Blazer
> BB shirt
> BB vintage batwing bowtie
> woven pocket square
> JCrew belt
> RLPolo British khaki cotton trousers
> Old Navy argyles
> AE Bradley's, chestnut


Interesting bowtie. Does the term "batwing" refer to the different color stripe or is it the shape?


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> Interesting bowtie. Does the term "batwing" refer to the different color stripe or is it the shape?


The shape. There's no butterfly shape to it; it's straight edged.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice bow tie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Barneys pant
BJ belt
Zegna sock
Gucci loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Cowtown

Press Pressidential charcoal suit
Mercer blue shirt
BB tie
Kent Wang square
AE Park Avenue


----------



## vwguy

LE Madras shirt
LE washed chinos
Quoddy Canoe Mocs

Brian


----------



## Daniele

*GTH outfit today..*

Tan zip-up casual waterproof (kinda) golf jacket, late 70s; BB OC(3)BD university stripe; slim cord trousers, bought almost 20 years ago (flat fronted and uncuffed, ça va sans dir..); brown calf belt, charcoal socks and burgundy Bass Weejuns. Rayban Predator shades.
College boy haircut, slightly long-ish.


----------



## AldenPyle

I press on undaunted by the recent signs of a Kressley infestation.









Navy Southwick 3/2 Sack Blazer
White Jantzen OC(4)BD with Pink Windowpanes
Green BB University Tie w/ Navy Dots
Khaki Bills M1 in Oxford Canvas
Blue LE Surcingle
Yellow Uniqlo Crew Socks
Chestnut AE Norse Bluchers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Short Day in the Office*

Brooks Golden Fleece 3B sack blazer with patch pockets
Brooks Blue U-Stripe OCBD
Green and Purple RL Bow Tie
Well Worn Bills M1 Khakis 
Navy-Green JPress DRing Ribbon Belt
circa '79 Burgundy Bass Weejuns


----------



## TradTeacher

oldschoolprep said:


> circa '79 Burgundy Bass Weejuns


I'd love to see a pic of those, if possible...

TT:teacha:


----------



## DocHolliday

Don't stone me -- this isn't pure Trad, but it's Trad inspired, so I thought it might be a quirky addition to the thread.

As a nod to the autumn days of summer, my attempt at Trad, Italian style:










You can see a hint of the coat's flapped patch pockets near the bottom:










And, for a Tradly finish, a green watchband:


----------



## TMMKC

Navy 3B sack jacket from Southampton (formerly part of a suit, after the pants died a slow death I had new buttons put on it)
White linen pocket square
Lavender "graph check" BD (from Reichardt's in Des Moines)
Medium brown Crookhorn Web belt
Bills M2P British Khakis
Brown J&M loafers (no socks)
Kenneth Cole watch
Signet ring
Wedding band


----------



## Untilted

From a week ago:

RL linen shirt
J.Crew shorts, shortened to 6 inch inseam
J.Press ribbon belt
Sandals (I have a good excuse for this one)


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Brooks Golden Fleece 3B sack blazer with patch pockets
> Brooks Blue U-Stripe OCBD
> Green and Purple RL Bow Tie
> Well Worn Bills M1 Khakis
> Navy-Green JPress DRing Ribbon Belt
> circa '79 Burgundy Bass Weejuns


 ^
Can you post a picture?


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> From a week ago:
> 
> RL linen shirt
> J.Crew shorts, shortened to 6 inch inseam
> J.Press ribbon belt
> Sandals (I have a good excuse for this one)


 ^
What did you do to your knees?


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Sandals (I have a good excuse for this one)


Yeah, sure... great excuse. Lazy.

Yesterday: Spent 2-and-half hours at the MVA (or DMV for those outside the Old Line State) and afterwards introduced my friends to a proper pint of Guinness.

BB white OCBD
Bill's m2 khaki button fly
J Press navy/light blue ribbon belt
Alden 986 LHS

As for today:
J Crew navy polo
LE stone shorts
White Jack Purcell's


----------



## Laxplayer

TMMKC said:


> Navy 3B sack jacket from Southampton (formerly part of a suit, after the pants died a slow death I had new buttons put on it)
> White linen pocket square
> Lavender "graph check" BD (from Reichardt's in Des Moines)
> Medium brown Crookhorn Web belt
> Bills M2P British Khakis
> Brown J&M loafers (no socks)
> Kenneth Cole watch
> Signet ring
> Wedding band


Nice outfit, TMMKC. I like the shirt. Midwest trad? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> ^
> What did you do to your knees?


Nothing.

They DO look strange in the photo.

WEIRD.


----------



## TMMKC

Untilted said:


> Nothing.
> 
> They DO look strange in the photo.
> 
> WEIRD.


Blame it on poor lighting...at least that's what every photographer I've every worked with has done.


----------



## TMMKC

Laxplayer said:


> Nice outfit, TMMKC. I like the shirt. Midwest trad? :icon_smile_wink:


New moniker? Interesting. Note: I should have purchased more of those shirts...that store closed it's doors a couple monthss ago (the name lives on with another store in Des Moines but it will never be the same).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
BC pant
KS belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Blue LE Original OCBD
Peach Bills M1P Dixie Wale Cords
Burgundy & Navy Press Grosgrain
Navy LE Canvas Boatshoes


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan Khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## Untilted

Southwick tan sack suit
alden 663
bb white tab collar pinpoint
linen/silk repp tie

COLLLLLLLEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## AldenPyle

Tilt, 
if you hit autobrightness on Microsoft Image Viewer people could see your shoulders better.


----------



## nerdykarim

TMMKC said:


> New moniker? Interesting. Note: I should have purchased more of those shirts...that store closed it's doors a couple monthss ago (the name lives on with another store in Des Moines but it will never be the same).


That's too bad. I spent my formative years in DSM but didn't find my way to Ask Andy's until I went to school in Atlanta (and my family moved away from Iowa).

Last year my father gave me a necktie from Reichert's that he told me he purchased for his first interview for a job with an actuarial firm in Des Moines. I've always wanted to go back and see what the shop was like.


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> Tilt,
> if you hit autobrightness on Microsoft Image Viewer people could see your shoulders better.


The lightbulb is busted. Need to get some pledges to fix it. :evil:

I really like how tab collared shirts look with a tie on, a very elegant and formal look IMO.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Kiton tie
RT cufflinks
NM belt
PS socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Untilted said:


> Southwick tan sack suit
> alden 663
> bb white tab collar pinpoint
> linen/silk repp tie
> 
> COLLLLLLLEGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


Nice look, bad college lighting.

Good one Howie - oh boy, I've been so busy lately haven't had time to sign on much, maybe after things slow down in Sept. I can start posting more.


----------



## AldenPyle

White Jantzen OC4BD
BB Madras Tie
Khaki Bills M2P in Bedford Cord
Russell Boat Shoes


----------



## TMMKC

nerdykarim said:


> That's too bad. I spent my formative years in DSM but didn't find my way to Ask Andy's until I went to school in Atlanta (and my family moved away from Iowa).
> 
> Last year my father gave me a necktie from Reichert's that he told me he purchased for his first interview for a job with an actuarial firm in Des Moines. I've always wanted to go back and see what the shop was like.


I loved it...small, always in need of updating...a perfect place to while away an hour on a Saturday morning. Good place to catch up with old friends too. Badower's (which is owned by the same people who owned Reichardt's) uses the name and caaries some fo their merchandise, but it will never be the same.:icon_pale:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
NM socks
Barneys loafers


----------



## Doctor Damage

Managed to get three pairs of pants hemmed yesterday afternoon. The seersucker ones (just in time for autumn), and my two cords (fixed a bad pressing job by the dry cleaners on one pair, and forced some cuffs onto my embroidered pair). Satisfying, although a lot of bad words were exchanged with the pants in the process.

DocD


----------



## Naval Gent

Doctor Damage said:


> Managed to get three pairs of pants hemmed yesterday afternoon. The seersucker ones (just in time for autumn), and my two cords (fixed a bad pressing job by the dry cleaners on one pair, and forced some cuffs onto my embroidered pair). Satisfying, although a lot of bad words were exchanged with the pants in the process.
> 
> DocD


+1

I have concluded that: 
1) "Doing it yourself" is the only sure way to get the length correct.
2) Simple sewing can be a pain, but it isn't rocket science.

Scott


----------



## xragman

TMMKC said:


> I loved it...small, always in need of updating...a perfect place to while away an hour on a Saturday morning. Good place to catch up with old friends too. Badower's (which is owned by the same people who owned Reichardt's) uses the name and caaries some fo their merchandise, but it will never be the same.:icon_pale:


I used to travel in Iowa. Is Bill Riechardt still alive? Does Craig Millholland still own Badowers? Just curious.


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## Duck

HistoryDoc said:


>


Magnificent. Love the jacket.


----------



## Duck

Casual day that is perfect for catching up on some paperwork. I enjoy these days, especially when they fall on a Monday.










B2 OCBD
VV shorts
Bass American made weejuns
No socks
AA 406 tortoise frames


----------



## HistoryDoc

Thanks Duck. I could only wear the jacket until about 10:30 though. Once it gets into the 90s or so, I am carrying the thing.


----------



## TMMKC

Duck said:


> Magnificent. Love the jacket.


Ditto.


----------



## Desk Jockey

J Press white OCBD
LE khaki shorts
Press navy/light blue ribbon belt
Sperry AO Topsiders

Though I hadn't planned it previously in the day, when around Silver Spring I highly suggest Ray's the Classics (a recent budding from Ray's the Steaks in Arlington). Not only was the steak au poivre what God intended for NY strip but there were easily a dozen gentlemen if not more in sports coats. I, for the first time in months and for a wholly opposite reason than normal, felt self-conscience about my dress for the evening. Refreshing thing, that.


----------



## AldenPyle

Green Tattersall J. Press Sport Coat
Red & White PRL OCBD
Gold BB University with Navy Bar Stripe
Hilfiger Brown Belt
Khaki Bills M1 Button Fly
Tan BB Brooks with Pink & Blue Argyle
Merlot AE Kennet Bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Black/White Uni-stripe BD popover (Hickey)
Liberty bow tie (black ground w/floral)
Black strap w/sterling engine-turned buckle
M2s in the controversial Stone
Adidas Sambas


----------



## Duck

B2 seersucker suit
B2 White OCBD
B2 Blue and gold bow tie
Tommy Hilfiger yellow argyles
Gucci brown bit loafers
AA 406 Paris blonde frames
Peter Blair pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

^
Sounds nice, please post picture


----------



## Untilted

Typical collegiate September look:

bb slim fit university stripe ocbd
burgundy surcingle belt
olive chinos, given by someone else
argyle socks
weejuns


My professor, dean of a top 3 undergrad business school (ranked by businessweek) left the top button of his shirt unbuttoned the entire time while wearing a loosened-up tie. Very sloppy look IMO. Still fantastic teacher though.


----------



## Karl89

Duck,

That's a fantastic BB shirt. At first glance thought it might be a H&K shirt, Good find.

Karl


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB pink OCBD
Bill's M2s in British khaki
J Press navy/red surcingle
Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
NM pant
Ferragamo belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Untilted

How is that outfit ivy-league-inspired at all?

:confused"


----------



## tntele

Jack Victor 3B charcoal gray suit w/ light blue windowpane
French Blue Ike Behar broadcloth shirt
RT Best of Class Green Paisley tie
Black strap w/ gold belt buckle
Alden Shell Cordovan Black Bluchers
Wedding ring, watch
no square

Final interview today for new job.


----------



## Untilted

Good luck TNTELE!


----------



## mcarthur

tntele said:


> Jack Victor 3B charcoal gray suit w/ light blue windowpane
> French Blue Ike Behar broadcloth shirt
> RT Best of Class Green Paisley tie
> Black strap w/ gold belt buckle
> Alden Shell Cordovan Black Bluchers
> Wedding ring, watch
> no square
> 
> Final interview today for new job.


Good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps


----------



## Duck

Karl89 said:


> Duck,
> 
> That's a fantastic BB shirt. At first glance thought it might be a H&K shirt, Good find.
> 
> Karl


I have never seen it any other brooks stores beside the Richmond one. When I first noticed it. I had to have it.

Thanks Karl!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Blue/white butcher stripe BD (O'Connell's)
Chamois M2s in stone
LHS in cigar 
and, Mac, SOCKS! (yellow)


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Blue/white butcher stripe BD (O'Connell's)
> Chamois M2s in stone
> LHS in cigar
> and, Mac, SOCKS! (yellow)


Why are you wearing socks today with high humidity and temperature?


----------



## rl1856

Polo khaki shorts
Nautical Pennant web belt
White BB pinpoint BD, sleeves rolled up
Lime Green and Navy grosgrain watch band
barefoot

Best,

Ross


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Wasn't bad at all today in NYC, Mack. Tomorrow, though, will be another story.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Finally a Sunny Day*









White LE Hyde Park OCGD
Pale Green M1P in Poplin
Navy & Red LE Grosgrain
Grey Bass Argyles
AE Orlean Dirty Bucks


----------



## Duck

Todays Hat:










Panama Montecristi

Thanks for the advice Uncle!


----------



## Duck

Southwick silk sack
B2 french cuffed OC
VV tie
JAB Linen trousers
Custom cufflinks from Mrs. Duck
AA Paris Blonde 406 frames


----------



## paper clip

looks good, Duck, let's see a photo of the hat in action!


----------



## Duck

paper clip said:


> looks good, Duck, let's see a photo of the hat in action!


Will do. Let me finish this one report and I will get the camera back out.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Duck said:


> Southwick silk sack
> B2 french cuffed OC
> VV tie
> JAB Linen trousers
> Custom cufflinks from Mrs. Duck
> AA Paris Blonde 406 frames


Duck,

Great outfit.

If I can offer a nitpick suggestion, I would consider not buttoning the bottom button. I think it would improve the line of the jacket. Either way, you look good.


----------



## Duck

Tom Buchanan said:


> Duck,
> 
> Great outfit.
> 
> If I can offer a nitpick suggestion, I would consider not buttoning the bottom button. I think it would improve the line of the jacket. Either way, you look good.


Tom, that is funny that you pointed that out. I was looking at the picture a few minutes before you posted this and said to myself "what the hell is going on with the bottom button". Strange. It does alter the line of the jacket and makes for a little bit of a lame mess.


----------



## TMMKC

RL Polo blue gingham BD
Gap straight-leg jeans
Black Crookhorn web belt
Black Tommy Bahama calf "beefroll" loafers (no socks)
Tommy Bahama Montego watch
Burberry Brit colonge


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Todays Hat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama Montecristi
> 
> Thanks for the advice Uncle!


Very nice hat from both sytlistic and protection stand point . Please remember to never place the brim of your hat on the hard surface and the brim should be flip up when not wearing the hat. Good job nephew


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Very nice hat from both sytlistic and protection stand point . Please remember to never place the brim of your hat on the hard surface and the brim should be flip up when not wearing the hat. Good job nephew


Thank you Uncle. I am storing the hat upside down when I am not wearing it and I have ordered a hat rester so that it can be stored properly. I am now on the hunt for some winter hats.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Nice looking attire. You made a nice bow tie. Please post a picture of cufflinks given to you by Mrs. Duck


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Thank you Uncle. I am storing the hat upside down when I am not wearing it and I have ordered a hat rester so that it can be stored properly. I am now on the hunt for some winter hats.


For hat rester go to noggintops. com


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
SF-ps


----------



## anglophile23

white paul fredrick OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
brown leather belt
USA-made weejuns

I don't know why, but for some reason I feel I look a bit european today.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 Golden Fleece polo (trim fit, yellow)
M2s, button fly
Madras strap w/sterling engine-turned buckle
Adidas Rod Lavers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Few Meetings Today*

Brooks 3B Bottle Green hopsack blazer
Pink J. Press OCBD
Red Talbott Club Tie with racehorses
Corbin flyweight wool khaki trousers
North Sails Navy/Red D Ring Belt
Quoddy mocassins


----------



## Untilted

i'd be nice if you can post a picture of that outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Golden Fleece polo (trim fit, yellow)
> M2s, button fly
> Madras strap w/sterling engine-turned buckle
> Adidas Rod Lavers


 ^
The golden fleece polo in either red, navy or yellow that were made in the 1950's throught the middle 1960's were the best. Unfortunately, I do not have any from that era.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

I'd love to come across one of those. Would love to see what the cut is like.


----------



## kitonbrioni

OC shirt
Menichetti pant
Bernini belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## vwguy

LE Madras shirt
Reds
Quoddy canoe mocs

Brian


----------



## oldschoolprep

Yellow Robert Talbott Polo 
Navy BB Trousers
U of Mich emblematic belt
Quoddy boat shoes
Watch with maize and blue grosgrain band


----------



## Duck

Labor Day is Coming!
Labor Day is Coming!










B2 Sack Madras Blazer
RLP Navy bat wing bow tie (looks a little off in the photo, but it isn't)
B2 OCBD
LE chinos
Bass American made Weejuns
AA 406 Paris Blonde
No socks


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL OCBD
> SF-ps


Mac, you should post something like this in the Patterned Shirt thread. Give the thread some much needed class.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Thank you.


----------



## Danny

Duck said:


> Labor Day is Coming!
> Labor Day is Coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B2 Sack Madras Blazer
> RLP Navy bat wing bow tie (looks a little off in the photo, but it isn't)
> B2 OCBD
> LE chinos
> Bass American made Weejuns
> AA 406 Paris Blonde
> No socks


Wicked jacket sir. Also I like the mention of no socks. Clothing is also what you 'don't' wear.


----------



## mcarthur

^
A madras jacket, sharp looking bow tie and sans socks. I am from the old school


----------



## Duck

Danny said:


> Wicked jacket sir. Also I like the mention of no socks. Clothing is also what you 'don't' wear.


Danny,

Thanks. It is an old B2 jacket that is perfect shape. It is a little more casual than most jackets and allows lack of socks, anyways it is the Friday before Labor Day and I did wear a tie!


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> A madras jacket, sharp looking bow tie and sans socks. I am from the old school


Thank you Uncle. I hoped that you would like it.


----------



## mcarthur

O- Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OC sport shirt
H-pocket square


----------



## Untilted

Duck, one of your finest contributions!


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> Duck, one of your finest contributions!


Thanks Tilt. It is a very simple outfit, chinos, plain tie, white OCBD and then Bam! The jacket changes everything.


----------



## paper clip

Duck, we never did see that hat-in-action photo as promised....what are you trying to hide?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Desk Jockey

Great jacket Duck. I've done the though with a necktie for lack of a navy bow. You're giving me ideas... account harming ideas.

J Press blue/white OCBD (untucked as terrible as it was, I know, I know)
LE khaki shorts
White Jack Purcell's


----------



## dd113

My first post ever!

Burberry white and blue stripe FC spread collar
Hot/Cold cuff links from Harrods (IIRC)
Bills M1 in British Kahki
BB OTC lt blu, tan, dk blu argyle
shell Alden belt
BB blu/white band with Orvis field watch
Alden 990 bluchers 

More trad than not; I hope


----------



## wolfhound986

Looking forward to the Labor Day weekend....

BB yellow OCBD, slim fit
BB #1 burgundy stripe tie
Alden dark brown calfskin belt
Bills M2 cement, cuffed
light tan argyles
Alden 561 dark brown calfskin tassel loafers


----------



## mcarthur

dd113,
Welcome to the forum


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM shirt
Barneys pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
TR monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

*Its not labor day yet, dagummit*









Pink BB Polo
Navy & White LE Seersucker
Yellow& Navy Press Guard Stripe Ribbon Belt
Navy LE Canvas Deck Shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Panama


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## vwguy

LE madras shirt
Bean Khakis
Timex w/ Central Watch #3
Quoddys

Brian


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
NM socks
JL loafers


----------



## wolfhound986

Warmer weather than usual today, but unable to ever bring myself to wear a t-shirt and shorts in public:

LE navy/green tartan plaid buttondown broadcloth sportshirt
LE tan khakis, cuffed
Alden burgundy calfskin belt
tan cotton socks, Gold Toe, USA
Alden 984 burgundy calfskin LHS

Thank goodness for Saturdays.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Last night, or a few hours ago:

BB yellow OCBD
J Crew khaki shorts (9")
J Press navy/white ribbon belt
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Mourning Morning in Ann Arbor*

As an alumnnus of the University of Michigan (MBA) , I begin with congratulating the Appalachian State football team and their fans on their fine victory over the University of Michigan here in Ann Arbor yesterday. As a graduate of the University of Notre Dame (AB) I congratulate Georgia Tech on its victory in South Bend yesterday. Our competitors played very well and should take great pride in their victories. As a recipient of a doctorate from The Ohio State University, I congratulate Coach Tressel and his Buckeye team on their victory yesterday. It is rare that I go 1 out of 3 on gamedays. Last year's 0-3 bowl games shut out was a major exception .

As you can obviously conclude, no gold and blue or blue and maize for me on a beautiful morning in AA today.

So here we go:

Faded Nantucket red polo from Murrays
Brooks 3 button Navy sack hopsack blazer 
Bill's M1 Plain fronts
North Sales D ring belt
Orvis Gokey Moccasins

Off to Borders Store #1 to get The New York Times and then to Zanzibar for brunch.

Have a nice long weekend.


----------



## wolfhound986

Casual Sunday, hope everyone is enjoying the weekend!

BB lime green check buttondown sportshirt
LE indigo jeans
brown/tan argyles
Alden 725 dark brown calfskin penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## A.Squire

Untilted said:


> T-shirt
> shorts
> flip flops
> 
> hung over. i'm such a worthless lazy bum. i really should be doing laundry and reading now.


I'm worried for you at that school; I fear your elbow will turn ugly.


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> Burberry polo
> RL tan khakis
> S&B needlepoint belt
> BB LHS burgundy shell


Sorry to be a pest but what is S&B again? That is a cool belt!

Navy Southwick 3/2 Douglas Blazer
Gold LE Hyde Park OCBD
Red BB Tie w/ Navy&Sky #1 Stripe 
(The bright red & gold commemorating what I am sure will be the first of 12 successful gridiron confrontations for my old school). 
Brown No-name Braided Belt
Khaki LE Willis & Geiger Chinos 
Navy BB w/ Green& Gold Argyles
Dirty Buck AE Orlean Blucher


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Thank you!
I never mind answering your questions
S&B= Smathers and Branson
Is it lunch time in Hong Kong?


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle said:


> (The bright red & gold commemorating what I am sure will be the first of 12 successful gridiron confrontations for my old school).


 ^
Which school?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shirt
Brioni pant
FC belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Untilted

A.Squire said:


> I'm worried for you at that school; I fear your elbow will turn ugly.


i'm doing fine, sir. my life style is fairly well-balanced.


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Which school?


Hint: An objective observer would consider my confidence not completely unfounded.


----------



## Acct2000

I like your outfit with the blazer, Alden!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 OCBD, white
B2 Navy trou w/lt. blue paisley
Press navy/lt. blue ribbon belt
Alden 986s


----------



## Untilted

Another meeting:

Poplin sack, ocbd, bb vintage repp tie, bills, weejuns, the uniform. First time I wear a pocket square. Execuse the over-exposed picture.

Employers are doing presentations on ground the next 2-3 weeks, there will be a lot of opportunities to rock coat-and-tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Panamam Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## anglophile23

Great bow tie belt. I'm jealous.


----------



## Laxplayer

AldenPyle said:


> Hint: An objective observer would consider my confidence not completely unfounded.


Red/gold, confident of many more wins....gotta be USC.


----------



## AldenPyle

*The Trojan in the Grey Flannel Suit*



Laxplayer said:


> Red/gold, confident of many more wins....gotta be USC.


Fight on.

Charcoal BB Golden Fleece 3/2 Sack Suit
Blue Jantzen OCBD
Dark Brown LE O-Ring Belt in Suede
Navy BB Socks w/ Red& Blue Argyle
Dark Brown AE Holbrook Chromexcel Bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile23 said:


> Great bow tie belt. I'm jealous.


Thank you


----------



## oldschoolprep

BB 3B MATM Sack Black/Cream Houndstoth sport coat with patch pockets
Blue pinpoint Troy OCBD
Black Robert Talbott emblematic with cream colored retrievers
Trafalgar cordovan belt with discreet foxhead buckle 
Grey trousers
Alden shell cordovan loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Laxplayer said:


> Red/gold, confident of many more wins....gotta be USC.


LX,
Thank you. You are on top of it as usual. It is embarrassing because I was offered a football scholarship


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
RL OCBD
H-neck tie
H-ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## dd113

yesterday:
Early:
Bills british kahki
BB pink seersucker shirt
Random pink socks
clarks desert boot dirty tan
clarks belt

Late:
as above but no socks
black Prada lofers
black AE belt


----------



## Duck

Slow day on the forums. Really slow.

Paperwork Tuesday, no clients.

Blue RL OCBD
VV Yellow shorts
Cole Hann driving mocs
AA 406 Paris Blonde frames

Back to a tie tomorrow


----------



## TMMKC

Kind of the same here (no appointments, doing paperwork and monthly billing).

BB OCBD red/white "circus tent" stripe (the style with the wider red stripes...I have never known what to call it, but "circus tent" seems to fit)
Old Navy khaki cargo shorts
Black Crookhorn web belt
Black Tommy Bahama beefroll calf loafers
BB watch with teal/navy ribbon


----------



## Laxplayer

mcarthur said:


> LX,
> Thank you. You are on top of it as usual. It is embarrassing because I was offered a football scholarship


To USC? That is really something. Did you end up playing in college? I could only think of two teams with red and gold as their school colors, and I figured he didn't mean BC.

To be honest though, AldenPyle, other than my Illini, I cheer for old Notre Dame. I've been an Irish fan since I was very young. USC has been the better team though in recent history.


----------



## Untilted

sack poplin blazer
bb burgundy university stripe ocbd
skinny cardinal/gold repp tie
tan wool trousers
weejuns

will wear a suit tomorrow.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Good luck on your interviews


----------



## Untilted

mac, no interview yet (until next Spring, i'm in my third year). Just attending different presentations to get to know different firm cultures. I'm wearing a suit tomorrow because Lazard is known for having well-dressed employees. I do mingle with the full-time bankers after each presentation, so I guess it's like mini-interview/networking session. Thanks though.

BTW, I saw two senior level bankers wear Alden full strap loafers (68x series) in black (not sure if it's calf or shell). I guess they are indeed the wall street shoes.


----------



## Untilted

THis is from a couple of days ago, for a garden party:

Southwick 3 button hopsack
pocket square
Burgundy university stripe shirt
Navy/yellow repp tie
Shorts, 6 inch inseam
tassel loafers, sockless.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shirt
BC pant
TB belt
CK socks
JV loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> mac,
> 
> BTW, I saw two senior level bankers wear Alden full strap loafers (68x series) in black (not sure if it's calf or shell). I guess they are indeed the wall street shoes.


From my experience, the tassel slip on in black or burgundy shell.


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford ravello shell


----------



## oldschoolprep

*First Day of Class at Michigan*

I start another academic year at UofM today. A core course in Marketing Management and a new second year elective in Corporate Strategy. My twenty-first as a faculty member. Tempus fugit1

Brooks Golden Fleece Navy Hospack Sack Blazer with patch pockets
Heavily starched white Troy Guild pinpoint BD with red monogram in center of pocker
New Red club tie with navy whales from Andover shop
Nantucket Reds from Murrays
BB Cordovan Loafers bought new in '85
J.Press Navy Surcingle belt


----------



## Untilted

You teach in Ross, oldschoolprep? That's a great school, I almost decided to go there. It'd be sweet if my corporate strategy professor dressed like you.


----------



## abc123

Brooks ease sack - grey pinstripe
BB white broadcloth FC shirt with sliver knot links
RLPL navy tie with subtle orange dots
AE bancrofts, black shell cordovan

No pocketsquare, feels funny...


----------



## Untilted

sack suit
tab collar shirt
tie
alden 663

sorry for the poor pictures, the flashlight completely screwed up the colors:




So I met a partner from Lazard today. He was indeed very well dressed (like septa's friend who works there). Bespoke FC shirt with french cuffs, green tie with a nice drape, well fitted suit pants were forward pleated with a tab waist (no belt/braces). probably some savile row job.


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> sack suit
> tab collar shirt
> tie
> alden 663
> 
> sorry for the poor pictures, the flashlight completely screwed up the colors:
> 
> So I met a partner from Lazard today. He was indeed very well dressed (like septa's friend who works there). Bespoke FC shirt with french cuffs, green tie with a nice drape, well fitted suit pants were forward pleated with a tab waist (no belt/braces). probably some savile row job.


This looks great! Where did you get the suit? (And where is your square?)


----------



## AldenPyle

*One last time*

Navy&White Stripe LE Seersucker 3/2 darted w/pale yellow P^2
Pale Lavender Jantzen French OC(4)BD
Navy BB Tie w/ Red&White #1 Stripe
Grey Louis Raphael Flat Front Linen
Atlantic Blue LE Surcingle Belt
Sky Blue BB Argyle in White & Green
AE Dirty Bucks (Orlean)

*So Long Sucker...









till next summer. 
*


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> This looks great! Where did you get the suit? (And where is your square?)


Thanks AP.

Suit is a cable car clothier 3-piece made by southwick. I left the vest at home. Didn't wear a square because I didn't want too much attention on myself.

don't you just love the southwick shoulder?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Vestimenta pant
MD belt
CH socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## paper clip

Suit looks AWESOME, tilt. I am sure that you are light-years ahead of your peers in dress.

I would not shy away from a white or light blue tv fold (1/4 to 1/2 inch showing) linen square for business.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Untilted said:


> sack suit
> tab collar shirt
> tie
> alden 663
> 
> sorry for the poor pictures, the flashlight completely screwed up the colors:
> 
> So I met a partner from Lazard today. He was indeed very well dressed (like septa's friend who works there). Bespoke FC shirt with french cuffs, green tie with a nice drape, well fitted suit pants were forward pleated with a tab waist (no belt/braces). probably some savile row job.


Tilt, when your classmates see you decked out in Trad, does anyone ever ask you what the strange third button hole is all about? It blends in on my dark woolen suits, but on the khaki poplins, it stands out (like in yours above). Just wondering what the kids are thinking.

Also, new dorm room? The green seems decidedly un-Jeffersonian...

JB


----------



## Untilted

No one has asked me about the third button hole yet. Maybe people think it's the new trend. My mom noticed it though. She asked me "why is there an extra button hole on every jacket you own?" this past summer.

Not new dorm. Fraternity house.


----------



## zignatius

*great tribute to Cable Car Clothiers, Southwick*

Tilt: very sharp. You gotz the best of both worlds: a well made suit that also fits you perfectly. And, yes, the shoulders are what jackets should aspire to be. Exquisite.


----------



## Brutus

LE white OCBD.
Grey flannel trousers.
Bass kiltie tassel in burgundy.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Give me *that* old time religion. You know, the promised land of gin & sacks.

You're making me feel pretty vulgar, man.

J Crew white polo
LE khaki shorts
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## Untilted

Thanks everyone.

Another day, another presentation. This guy today made Patrick Bateman look humble in comparison.

Navy sack suit, I didn't realize how narrow the lapel was until today. Very Thom Browne-ish
White OCBD
Cardinal/Gold repp tie
Burgundy belt, Weejuns
business fraternity lapel pin


----------



## Brownshoe

Love this look, Tilt.


----------



## paper clip

wow, tilt - you can even dress well in the dark!

here again, you're wearing the suit, not vice-versa. you look very comfortable in the suit because it fits you so well.


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are looking nice. Consider using a pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Malo pant
Tiffany belt
NM socks
Gravati loafers


----------



## anglophile23

Great suits, Untilted. Here I am thinking that I'm doing goo with my button-downs.


----------



## wnh

I don't do this often if I don't have an accompanying picture, because it seems kind of silly. The best part of posting what you're wearing, in my opinion, is allowing others to (constructively) criticize or gain inspiration from pictures. Ah well.

Polo yellow/white university stripe OCBD
Levis
Dooney & Bourke scarlet red wool surcingle belt
J. Crew red/navy/gray argyles
Bass Chapmons


----------



## Untilted

just had some good wholesome fun, if you know what i mean. I love thursday nights. 

light blue denim trousers (levi)
Red/navy tattersall button down
burgundy surcingle belt
blackwatch tartan blazer
weejuns

I swear I'll get somebody to fix that light soon, so my pictures will be well-lit.


----------



## TMMKC

Untilted said:


> just had some good wholesome fun, if you know what i mean. I love thursday nights.
> 
> light blue denim trousers (levi)
> Red/navy tattersall button down
> burgundy surcingle belt
> blackwatch tartan blazer
> weejuns
> 
> I swear I'll get somebody to fix that light soon, so my pictures will be well-lit.


Very nice (both your clothes and your "good wholesome fun")! You never cease to deliver. Nice job. Consider a pocket square (optional without a tie). Where is the blazer from...Press?


----------



## Untilted

The blackwatch sack blazer is thrifted. Made by Old English Shop in Hartford. I have another tartan sportcoat, in a wilder pattern (lots of red and yellow). These are my party jackets. I wear them with jeans usually.

Press is offering a blackwatch sack _sportcoat_ this season. No shiney buttons.


----------



## TradTeacher

Tilt,
You're really hitting all the right notes. I think your suits in particular are a great example of how right the sack suit can look. And, I really dig the lighting/wall color. Keep it up!

TT:teacha:


----------



## Brutus

Tilt - those are great looking suits. Keep up the fratastic job!


----------



## TMMKC

Untilted said:


> The blackwatch sack blazer is thrifted. Made by Old English Shop in Hartford. I have another tartan sportcoat, in a wilder pattern (lots of red and yellow). These are my party jackets. I wear them with jeans usually.
> 
> Press is offering a blackwatch sack _sportcoat_ this season. No shiney buttons.


Even better! Excellent job. I have my eye on a black watch dinner jacket for the holidays.


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

Buberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps
Alden U-Tip blucher oxford cigar shell


----------



## Ron_A

^ Tilt, those have been some good recent posts. I like the blackwatch plaid.


----------



## Untilted

Thanks everyone.

T-Shirt
Gym shorts
Athletic shoes

Kickball tournament. 

Now it's over, time to rock the M2s and university stripe ocbds.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Sweet fancy Moses was it hot & humid today. Why, why didn't I come back in October or bring cold with me or something?

Met a few members of my school's alumni board at the Old Ebbit Grill for lunch. Nice to see that the tourists seem to have forgotten about it for the time being. Returned to find a package on the doorstep. Nice to know that Brooks can still put together a proper three-button formal vest.

BB Fitzgerald in grey
BB white spread collar
Christy's navy w/ red & gold striped tie (thanks again, AlanC)
AE Birminghams in black


----------



## Doctor Damage

I was in Toronto today to visit some former co-workers and a friend/client, and I did my usual several kilometres walking about. Beastly hot and dry, but I struggled along in my M1s, surcingle belt, and OCBD. Good for sweating the pounds off.

I didn't see any real 'trad' outfits, as there are few American tourists right after Labour Day, but I did see three separate men wearing beaten-to-crap penny loafers with coloured socks and chinos. Very nice old school 1980s preppy, and kind of a treat.

On the other hand, I did see a huge quantity of women in barely-there summer wear, including one young stunner rollerblading in a bikini top and hot-hot shorts. That was worth the admission price alone...

DocD


----------



## anglophile23

Brooks Brothers OCBD blue uni-stripe-sadly not made in the USA
LE cuffed chinos-I have no idea where they were made
navy web belt with a cream stripe- who knows where this was made
Bass Weejuns-finally something made in the USA

For dinner(to wear not to eat):
the above
Chaps by Ralph Lauren tan check sportcoat form Ebay

I do realize that the jacket with chinos does look a little like a suit for a distance, but up close I feel it works.Besides that, on a student budget, one takes what one can get.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Me, today at the office to finish something I would have finished yesterday. With no one around to nag, it should go quickly.



On leaving the house I realized I didn't have socks, but whatever.

DocD


----------



## wnh

A coworker of mine has a pilot's license and took a couple of us up in a little two-seater this morning. Quite the experience, though my stomach is still churning a bit from the bumpy landing.

J. Crew blue OCBD -- very casual, not to be worn w/ tie
Calvin Klein khaki shorts
Dooney & Bourke red wool surcingle belt
Timex on Central Strap, red w/ blue and white stripes
Bass Chapmons


----------



## charphar

Just knockin' around, takin' care of Saturday stuff...
White polo
Light blue oxford cloth shorts
Tan Sperry Top-siders
Tan leather belt


----------



## anglophile23

white ocbd
chinos
brown leather belt
topsiders
0h the excitment


----------



## mcarthur

wnh said:


> A coworker of mine has a pilot's license and took a couple of us up in a little two-seater this morning. Quite the experience, though my stomach is still churning a bit from the bumpy landing.
> 
> I hope you have substantial amount of life insurance


----------



## Untilted

Back from the football game, duke got destroyed. 

Green sack
Pink OCBD
BB No.1 red/gold/navy bow tie
Bill's chamois M2
School belt
Argyle socks and weejuns.

No picture, sorry.


----------



## wnh

mcarthur said:


> I hope you have substantial amount of life insurance


Ha! I've actually been meaning to take out some life insurance, but haven't gotten around to it. Don't think the thought didn't cross my mind a time or two while I was up there.


----------



## marlinspike

Desk Jockey said:


> Met a few members of my school's alumni board at the Old Ebbit Grill for lunch. Nice to see that the tourists seem to have forgotten about it for the time being.


They may have simply read the Washington Post's review (1 star out of 4). First was Morton's downtown location, then Georgia Brown's, then Old Ebbitt, who will be the next giant to fall?

Oh, to keep this on topic...Mercer blue ocbd, brooks surcingle white and blue belt, white Docker's (only bought them as part of a joke...don't ask...I'm only leaving my apt today to take out the trash, other than that I'm doing work, and they work as around the house clothes)


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Kiton tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## Untilted

ecru ocbd
olive chinos
weejuns
school belt

Man I almost got this girl's number, and my sister interrupted...........


----------



## Patrick06790

Last week of August we had a spell of delightful, crisp, fall-like days. It was cool enough to break out this thrift shop tweed sack, with its narrow lapels and hook vent, and minimal everything - shape, lining, shoulders.

I paired it with Bill's, big ol' Florsheim gunboats, a BB tie and cotton square, and a Press ocbd.


----------



## Patrick06790

Now it's tropical again, though the leaves are changing. I am staring meaningfully at my Western flank, wondering where the summer went and not caring, particularly. from Village Hat Shop - terrific summer fishing hat. David Hober got one for his bushwhacking trip to Thailand.


----------



## charphar

For church this morning...
Navy Blazer
Blue OCBD
BB Argyle/Sutherland striped tie
Grey slacks
Charcoal socks
Ancient cordovan Weejuns

Now, this afternoon...
Navy polo
Khaki shorts
LL Bean blucher mocs, _sans_ socks, of course!


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Straw


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Last week of August we had a spell of delightful, crisp, fall-like days. It was cool enough to break out this thrift shop tweed sack, with its narrow lapels and hook vent, and minimal everything - shape, lining, shoulders.
> 
> I paired it with Bill's, big ol' Florsheim gunboats, a BB tie and cotton square, and a Press ocbd.


Let me ask you a question: How do you feel about the break on your pants? I am trying to decide how high to have my pants hemmed. This is about what I am doing now, but I am wondering if one can go higher.


----------



## wnh

To church this morning:

BB blue blazer, 3/2 sack
LE pink Hyde Park OCBD
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, black/navy/green stripe
Bills Khakis, M2
generic tan socks
USA-made Weejuns, burgundy
generic burgundy belt

The rest of the day:
J. Crew light blue polo, a size too small
Charleston Twills patch madras shorts
lounging around, reading


----------



## AlanC

J Press shirt
BB trousers
RLP belt
Timex watch 
Alden 984s


----------



## anglophile23

navy blazer
pink BB OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
navy web belt with a red stripe
blue/green repp tie with tiny gold stripes between bigger stripes
argyle socks
AE Ridgefields
Albert Thurston sleeve garters
blue check cotton pocket square

Went to a concert of Bach held at a local Presbyterian church


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Zanella pant
TB belt
RLP socks
JB bluchers


----------



## wolfhound986

Casual Sunday:

old BB olive check buttondown sportshirt, from '99, regular finish, somewhat frayed, yet not ready to give it up!
old LE khakis, faded and retired from work rotation
tan argyles
Alden 984 burgundy calf LHS


----------



## Untilted

nice tie, patrick. i aspire.


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ready for "staff photos day", another pointless waste of time and money.



DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Let me ask you a question: How do you feel about the break on your pants? I am trying to decide how high to have my pants hemmed. This is about what I am doing now, but I am wondering if one can go higher.


Bill's M1 cut is so roomy if I decide there's too much break I can just hoist them up another couple of yards. Generally I go for a very slight break, though, much less than pictured.


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick has so much style he can pull off a PITH HELMET! That is really annoying.

I covet that plaid tweed coat, too. Ratzenfratzen Patrick...


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brownshoe said:


> Patrick has so much style he can pull off a PITH HELMET! That is really annoying.


I know what you mean. With penny loafers, too.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> Patrick has so much style he can pull off a PITH HELMET! That is really annoying.





Doctor Damage said:


> I know what you mean. With penny loafers, too.
> 
> DocD


I'm looking for a to complete the deal. This one has the coveted 33-inch bag depth. Only a cad would venture out in public with a bag depth of less than 33 inches. This is well-established.


----------



## Patrick06790

Author Richard Harding Davis often sported a pith helmet. "Goes well with me collar, consarnit!" he was often heard to bark at questioners.


----------



## Duck

Blue gingham B2 OCBD
S&B bowtie belt
VV green trousers
Gucci Bit loafers

Ear infection is keeping me down. Be careful kids, sinus problems are causing a lot of ear infections in the South East.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Feel better. Nice belt. Fedora keeps the sinus clear


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Feel better. Nice belt. Fedora keeps the sinus clear


Couldn't agree more Uncle. Thank You


----------



## Doctor Damage

Duck said:


> ...Gucci Bit loafers...


Photograph these, please.

DocD


----------



## AldenPyle

Grey H. Freeman Naturalaire, 3/2 Sack Suit with Red Glen Plaid & Flat Pants/ no cuff
Blue BB OCBD
Maroon J. Press Japanese Demon Emblematic
Olive LE Surcingle Belt
Navy BB Argyles
Merlot AE Kennett Bluchers








And up close


----------



## Untilted

Good combo, AP.


----------



## Untilted

BB old "346" sack blazer, all patch
J.Press yellow OCBD
J.Press Guard stripe ribbon belt
Bill's M2 Chamois, hemmed
Weejun's.

After meeting some Blackstone guys, I realized that I really need to invest in some moderate spread collar shirts. They can look _good._


----------



## mcarthur

Montecristi Superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF-neck tie
H-ps


----------



## Sir Royston

*A sunny Day in Herefordshire*

Gentlemen,
Actually worth stepping out of the door for a change at the weekend
Vintage Burtons Plus Fours
Shooting Jacket with nice detail. no label but not bespoke judging by its twin shoulder patches
Brogues. Suede Loakes

RBH


----------



## paper clip

Sir Royston,

Looks great for a weekend in the English countryside!

Today:

LE check jacket (shoulders too big - it's a 42L, rather than my now preferred 41L) - 2B, single vent, darts.
LE pinpoint univ stripe BD
LE cotton pocket square
Polo tan belt
LE chinos




























Macy's argyle socks (meh)
J&M split toe blucher - mostly rubber sole - its a bit rainy today.

Good day, all!


----------



## Brutus

Pretty standard today.

BB univ. stripe OCBD
LE chinos
Rockport penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

RBH,
Great country outfit


----------



## mcarthur

PC,
You are looking well in your attire


----------



## Duck

Doctor Damage said:


> Photograph these, please.
> 
> DocD


Will do. I will probably wearing them next week sometime, but I will post a picture on the footwear thread.


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Slim Fit OCBD--Yellow
BB Brown Calf Strap w/ BD Jeffries E.T. Buckle
Bills M2--Mushroom
Old Bass Scotch Grain Penny Loafers
Puzzled expression because I'm seeing rain for the first time in over a month...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Sir Royston

Thank you

I always feel great when sporting some vintage attire..
Apart from the odd looks for the "Chav" contingent!!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> Photograph these, please.





Duck said:


> Will do. I will probably wearing them next week sometime, but I will post a picture on the footwear thread.


Thanks. Some men collect photos of naked women, but I collect photos of Gucci loafers. It's a sickness, I know, but mostly harmless!

DocD


----------



## AlanC

.....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Truzzi shirt
Armani pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Autumn in the Air*

Linett Ltd 3b Sack Shetland Plaid Sport Coat (bought new in '88)
J.Press Blue OCBD
BB Gabardine Trousers
BB alligator belt with gold engine turned buckle
Robert Talbott emblematic tie with Canada geese
Alden burgundy penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H-bow
H-ps
Alden wing tip bal oxford black shell


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> .....


To answer your missing question: no!

DocD


----------



## TradTeacher

Simplicity...

BB Slim Fit OCBD--Blue
Navy Surcingle w/ Croc Leather tabs--J. Parker Limited of Savannah, GA
J. Crew Essential chinos (FF w/ cuff)--Khaki
USA Weejuns

TT:teacha:


----------



## paper clip

I am pleased at the fall temps here in MA!

BB "Tradtastic" (TM) Blazer
BB yellow slim fit OCBD
LE cotton pocket square
LE ribbon belt
Bills M1
JCrew argyles
Tommy Hilfiger venetian loafers (amazingly, these have held up pretty well. I've had them for at least 5 years and had one re-sole. Shoes were made in Mexico)




























Good day to all!


----------



## vwguy

LL Bean polo
Lands' End khakis
Eddie Bauer oxfords

Tomorrow will be the start of "Sport coat Thursday" for Fall!

Brian


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 slim fit polo (lt. blue)
J. Crew relazed fit chinos (khaki, FAT cuff, short!)
Press ribbon belt (navy/lt.blue)
Adidas Sambas


----------



## Haystack

Trad influenced today.

https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01068vx0.jpg


----------



## Brutus

LE white OCBD.
Grey fannels.
Bass tassle loafers.


----------



## TradTeacher

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 slim fit polo (lt. blue)
> J. Crew relazed fit chinos (khaki, FAT cuff, short!)
> Press ribbon belt (navy/lt.blue)
> Adidas Sambas


pics, pics, pics...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790

I am currently staying at the family summer "camp" - an old farmhouse atop a mountain at the end of a 3.5 mile dirt road that goes mostly up. No power, outhouse, minimal plumbing. Nice and quiet now that the summer crowd has returned to the various metrops, and only a few minutes from my apartment.

I typically live up here, heading "down off" for things like email and showers, until the road gets too icy. It's a pretty good deal: I can fish or hike in the morning, then take a nap, followed by a quick dunk in the increasingly cool lake, and hi-ho for the day's work.

Anyway, it's always cooler up above, so here I am in that same thrifted tweed farting around before starting my 4 p.m. shift at Space Camp. It was chilly - about 50 - and raining hard. I am reading the collected works of Archer Mayor - or is that Mayor Archer? - police procedurals set in and around Brattleboro, Vt.

Linen tie (thrifted); LL Bean uni stripe, non-iron (which is very handy when living in primitive settings); LLB Cheep Cheenos; RL Rugby (oooh) belt; getting a little matchy-matchy with the watch band, but what the hell. Note return of Mr. Met pin. AE Wilberts for the cruddy weather.

PS: I gave up on the idea of slowly insinuating jacket and tie back into my work garb. I just went ahead and did it. I want to be the first guy in history fired for dressing decently.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick
Thank you for sharing your pictures. Is that an oil burning lamp on your bookcase? I hope you blow it out when you leave the house.


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


> Is that an oil burning lamp on your bookcase? I hope you blow it out when you leave the house.


I was wondering that, too. Probably used for trips to the outside loo!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

^
+1


----------



## wolfhound986

BB navy/blue argyle sweater vest
BB blue slim fit OCBD
Alden brown calfskin belt
Bills M2 khakis, cuffed
tan/blue/gray argyles, JAB
Alden 725 brown calfskin penny loafers


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Patrick06790 said:


> I am currently staying at the family summer "camp" - an old farmhouse atop a mountain at the end of a 3.5 mile dirt road that goes mostly up. No power, outhouse, minimal plumbing. Nice and quiet now that the summer crowd has returned to the various metrops, and only a few minutes from my apartment.
> 
> I typically live up here, heading "down off" for things like email and showers, until the road gets too icy. It's a pretty good deal: I can fish or hike in the morning, then take a nap, followed by a quick dunk in the increasingly cool lake, and hi-ho for the day's work.
> 
> Anyway, it's always cooler up above, so here I am in that same thrifted tweed farting around before starting my 4 p.m. shift at Space Camp. It was chilly - about 50 - and raining hard. I am reading the collected works of Archer Mayor - or is that Mayor Archer? - police procedurals set in and around Brattleboro, Vt.
> 
> Linen tie (thrifted); LL Bean uni stripe, non-iron (which is very handy when living in primitive settings); LLB Cheep Cheenos; RL Rugby (oooh) belt; getting a little matchy-matchy with the watch band, but what the hell. Note return of Mr. Met pin. AE Wilberts for the cruddy weather.
> 
> PS: I gave up on the idea of slowly insinuating jacket and tie back into my work garb. I just went ahead and did it. I want to be the first guy in history fired for dressing decently.


A rare peak into the Fortress of Solitude.

Or is it the Bat Cave?


----------



## Untilted

ribbon belt with a tie again!

say no patrick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Patrick06790 said:


>


This is an odd thing to ask, but may I life your life while you're on vacation or something? Okay, really I just want the tweed, cabin & possibly lamp.

Took a friend of mine across the street from her internship to the Old Ebbitt Grill to discover free, fresh, raw bar wares. Great plus, that.

BB sack blazer
BB white OCBD
Bill's M2s in British khaki
BB uni width Guards tie
J Press burgundy leather belt
Bass Weejuns


----------



## charphar

LE blue university stripe OCBD
Duck Head khakis
Tan leather belt
Tan Sperry Top-Siders, _sans_ socks, natch...
Timex gold tank-style, leather strap


----------



## Untilted

BB sack blazer, 3 patch pockets
vintage LL Bean blue/pink OCBD (super soft)
BB No.1 bow tie
Olive chinois (screw you, haters!)
Navy surcingle belt
Quoddy canoe mocs

This girl asked me if my bow tie was a clip-on, I quickly untied it and then tied it again in 20 seconds while looking straight into her eyes. Internet's slow. Picture will come later.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> This girl asked me if my bow tie was a clip-on, I quickly untied it and then tied it again in 20 seconds while looking straight into her eyes. Internet's slow. Picture will come later.


Something strikes me as that that line would fit exceedingly well in with a tawdry trad harlequin novel. No doubt the next would involve a gin & tonic used in some positively scandalous manner.


----------



## anglophile23

Enro white OCBD
LE cuffed khakis
brown leather belt
Sperry topsiders
invisible socks


----------



## Untilted

september sucks..........

i have a hard time living without layers.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick
> Thank you for sharing your pictures. Is that an oil burning lamp on your bookcase? I hope you blow it out when you leave the house.


Kerosene, and finding the right kind is a real pain. Yeah, I blow them out.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci ankle-boots


----------



## Untilted

^ getting annoying.


----------



## anglophile23

That might be what he is going for. Don't encouage him.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> ^ getting annoying.





anglophile23 said:


> That might be what he is going for. Don't encouage him.


Not that I'm defending him too much but his pants are flat fronted with ample cuffs & he's wearing a pair of cap toe boots.

Eurotrashtacular fo' sho' though. I'll post what I'm wearing when I do finally get dressed for the day... you know gentleman of leisure and all that jazz.


----------



## AldenPyle

Tilt, looks great. Enjoy September while you can.









Blue BB Oxford Cloth 3/2 Sack
White Jantzen 4 Button OCBD w/ Pink Windowpanes
Gold BB Tie with Navy & White #1 Stripe
Grey Bills M1 in Poplin
Blue LE Surcingle Belt
Light Blue BB Socks with Green & White Argyle
Merlot AE Cole Dress Loafers

Here, I was thinking that I could undercut the resortish feel of the light-blue oxford cloth jacket with the dark grey Bills. I think it worked, but due to the fuzziness of my IM camera, only I will ever know.


----------



## vwguy

To kick off sport coat Thursday...

Harris tweed
LE blue OCBD
LE khakis
LE brown suede loafers

Brian


----------



## paper clip

Untilted said:


> This girl asked me if my bow tie was a clip-on, I quickly untied it and then tied it again in 20 seconds while looking straight into her eyes.


"you had me at 'untie' ":icon_smile_wink:

nice work, tilt.


----------



## paper clip

Some great outfits above, gents. Fall has arrived quickly and thoroughly here in NE MA. AM temps in the 50-60s and afternoon temps in the mid 70s.

In honor thereof, I busted out the 'mushroom' Bills M1s I ebayed over the summer for their maiden voyage.

also, BB red univ stripe, regular fit
LE surcingle, khaki with navy stripe
Macy's (meh) Club Room argyles (with the rubber thingies in the cuff - they really do work to prevent slippage)
BB Alden shell bluchers (first time since the summer)

I purged my closet this week of all madras, seersucker and other summer items. Will get out the fall jackets and other attire from the attic this weekend.




























Good day, all!


----------



## Northeastern

Long time no see...I just moved so many of my clothes, along with my camera, are still packed away. For today...

BB Camelhair Sack, Grey
RL Chinos, sadly no cuff
RL tan and brown argyle socks
J. Crew Penny Loafers
BB "Original Polo Collar" OCBD, White
LE Blue Gingham Pocket square

No tie as I have to go into the factory today where ties are prohibited (they don't want you getting caught in the rollers that crush the chocolate mass after all) but I've got a Maroon BB with Navy Stripes just in case.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Another Glorious Fall Day*

Linett 3B Shetland POW sport coat
BB MTM YOC Club collar shirt with pin
Corbin whiskey gabardines
Green RL pheasant emblematic tie
Trfalgar burgundy belt with fox and horn buckle
Alden cordovan loafters
Cartier tank watch with whiskey alligator band
class ring


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> ^ getting annoying.


User CP > Buddy/Ignore Lists > Add New User to List: kitonbrioni > Save List

You have to be signed in for it to take effect, but there ya go.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Boho prep today:

RL patchwork "tweed" cardigan (actually linen/cotton)
B2 Pink OC club collar w/pin
Brown tie w/yellow and pink robots
Press ribbon belt
501s
Alden plain toe bluchers in cigar


----------



## wnh

paper clip said:


> I purged my closet this week of all madras, seersucker and other summer items. Will get out the fall jackets and other attire from the attic this weekend.


(I'm liking the mushroom Bills, by the way.)

My one seersucker item (a pair of shorts) has yet to be packed away, but my pincord trousers and blue oxford cloth trousers have been banished, as well as a small handful of my summer shirts. It's been rather chilly here the past couple of days, but I've got a feeling it's going to heat up again (it always does) at some point, even if it's not until mid-October.

What is the consensus (like such a thing exists) on how long madras can be worn? I believe I've read a few times that most don't take it out of the rotation as early at Labor Day, but how deep do you go? I don't know if I'll have a legitimate reason to don mine again, so it should probably be packed away, too.

I don't go into work until 3:00, so I'm lounging right now:

Old Navy light blue cotton sweater/sweatshirt thing
Levis

Yesterday:
LE pink Hyde Park OCBD
Polo khakis, flat front, uncuffed
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt -- my go-to
J. Crew navy/green rugby striped socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## TradTeacher

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Brown tie w/yellow and pink robots


Where might that tie be from? I'd love to see it...

TT:teacha:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

TradTeacher said:


> Where might that tie be from? I'd love to see it...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Snagged at the Barney's warehouse sale a couple of weeks ago. Maker is Robert Godley. Here's a discussion of his ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/archive/index.php?t-62588.html

He's also the designer for the Psycho Bunny line of ties: trad repps but with ...eh: easier just to show you: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...2910744&parentId=cat000504&masterId=cat000478

And one more plug for Godley:


----------



## tntele

Blue/White gingham check RL shirt (spread collar)
Khaki Bills M1 (pleats w/ 1 3/4" cuff)
Brown alligator strap w/ gold buckle
Blue herringbone socks
Brown suede Cole Haan loafers

I will RL would make more shirts like the one I'm wearing today. It is full cut, small collar, no pocket and no logo.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spent the night in my apartment for a change. Many science experiments in the fridge.

Eljo's two-button tweed, no darts, little lining, good for early fall.
Ecru BB bd (thanks John)
Press tie
Thrifted square
AE Cliftons
Thrifted grey flat front slacks
Socks from LE overstocks


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> User CP > Buddy/Ignore Lists > Add New User to List: kitonbrioni > Save List
> 
> You have to be signed in for it to take effect, but there ya go.


Thanks so much wnh.


----------



## TradTeacher

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Snagged at the Barney's warehouse sale a couple of weeks ago. Maker is Robert Godley. Here's a discussion of his ties: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/archive/index.php?t-62588.html
> 
> He's also the designer for the Psycho Bunny line of ties: trad repps but with ...eh: easier just to show you: https://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/...2910744&parentId=cat000504&masterId=cat000478
> 
> And one more plug for Godley:


Thank you kindly, sir. I'm familiar with the Psycho Bunny line, but have no access to it here in little ol' Knoxville. I'll keep an eye on the 'bay, though...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

TradTeacher said:


> Where might that tie be from? I'd love to see it...
> 
> TT:teacha:


HL Poling has some of the most interesting clothing items. If I were rich, I'd buy him a digital camera so I can see what his outfits look like.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

B2 Brooksease Navy Pinstripe Sack suit
B2 Select White OC Club Collar French Cuff
Cufflinks from HMS Victory 
Watch is a 1943 Zinc Penny in the face - strap - Orvis
Club Repp tie
Bostonian Burgundy Calf Toecaps
AA 406 Cyrstal


----------



## TradTeacher

Untilted said:


> HL Poling has some of the most interesting clothing items. If I were rich, I'd buy him a digital camera so I can see what his outfits look like.


I concur with you wholeheartedly. He's taking all of this a step beyond and truly making it his own...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

EastVillageTrad said:


> B2 Brooksease Navy Pinstripe Sack suit
> B2 Select White OC Club Collar French Cuff
> Cufflinks from HMS Victory
> Watch is a 1943 Zinc Penny in the face - strap - Orvis
> Club Repp tie
> Bostonian Burgundy Calf Toecaps
> AA 406 Cyrstal


stunning shirt. i'm totally getting one when the next sale comes up.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tilt and TT. I actually do have a camera but I just can't quite give myself the degree of self-regard that it would take (me) to photograph myself. I'm grateful that others are more comfortable with the exercise --I love seeing their pics!-- but it's difficult for me. 

I really should get over that. Just pull out the camera, close my eyes, and think of the Empire. (or is that turn my head and cough?)


HL


----------



## Untilted

HL,

I usually put my camera on a desk, set up the timer, and walk a few feet away from it so the shot wouldn't include my head. it is really not difficult.

even if a shot includes your head, you can open it with the windows drawing tool and edit it.


----------



## paper clip

wnh said:


> (I'm liking the mushroom Bills, by the way.)


It's the more PC olive!

I lump madras in with my summer stuff. Out post-labor day.


----------



## Duck

B2 Sack suit Gray
B2 blue white pattern OCBD
B2 Bow
Argyles OTC LE
AE burgundy graysons 

Nothing exciting today.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*First time self-pic posting*

Feeling sufficiently guilty that I've been enjoying the fruits of others' cameras without contributing anything of my own, and at the kind urging of Tilt and TT, here goes:

Elements from today's Boho-Prep:





































Sorry for the enormoose size!

Cheers, all,

HL


----------



## jml90

I like the top and I like the bottom, but not together. I just don't like a tie and jeans.


----------



## Brownshoe

I love it, HL. Is that sweater Polo?

Myself in Polo jacket and shirt. Ancient thrifted wool tie. BB jeans. Brown bucs out of frame.

click to enlarge (if you wanna)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600114


----------



## tntele

*Hey HL*

Great look, I've got first dibs on the tie if you decide to let that ugly thing go!!!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Brownshoe. It is a Polo, yes. The summer version of one they did last fall, heavy wool, with a shawl collar. And that's a great jacket you're wearing---I love the tartan against the herringbone.

tntele---you'll be the first to know if I do let 'er go. I think it's going to get some play with the tweeds, though, this winter!


----------



## Untilted

HL, Fantastic look!

Brilliant shirt.


----------



## mcarthur

Milan Straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
T&A shirt
H-bow
H-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry shirt
LP pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo balmorals


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Brownshoe said:


> I love it, HL. Is that sweater Polo?
> 
> Myself in Polo jacket and shirt. Ancient thrifted wool tie. BB jeans. Brown bucs out of frame.
> 
> click to enlarge (if you wanna)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6600114


Brownshoe,

Great look. Is that the RL silk jacket? If so, I have the same jacket. It is great, but I find that it fits a bit slim (which is weird because I am slim).

Anyway, great pairing of the tartan, herringbone, and jeans. I am not that bold in my pairings, but you look very good.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Awaiting the Big Game*

A short day in the office pending a festive home game weekend. My undergraduate and business school alma maters meet on the gridiron for a home game this weekend. With both teams at 0-2, my expectations for a great game are low, but an early morning round of golf with some classmates/faculty colleagues and what portends to be an excellent tailgate soiree with likely compensate.

Battle dress for today is:

J. Press 3B Navy Hopsack Sack Blazer with flapped patch side pockets
RL in a tasteful red, green, navy and yellow plaid BD shirt.
Bills plain front British Khakis with cuffs (perfect floodwater length)
Horse hoof pick belt with monogramed bridle nameplate
Well worn USA made Bass Weejuns circa 1982 (original soles but reheeled)


----------



## paper clip

*4000th post in this thread!!!*

EDIT: I SEE BY THE TIME I POSTED THIS IT IS NOW POST #4001. AS ALWAYS, A DAY LATE....

HL, thanks for joining the photo posters. This thread is much more fun/useful when we can see the clothes 'in action'! That robot tie is frickin' awesome!

Speaking of big games,

Yankees at Red Sox tonight! I will not be in attendance, but supporting my team, nonetheless!

LE french blue OCBD with Sox logo from now defunct LE alumni collection.

Bills M2 with pleats, even! After all the M1 wearing I've been doing, it feels weird to wear pants lower on my hips, due to the shorter rise. I keep going to pull them up.

BB shell belt
Hilfiger argyles
986




























Go SOX!!!

PS here's the latest bit of conspicuous consumption parked outside my window this AM:










I must be doing something wrong in life. Can you imagine how many shell shoes I could buy for the cost of that boat?!?!?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brownshoe

Tom Buchanan said:


> Brownshoe,
> 
> Great look. Is that the RL silk jacket? If so, I have the same jacket. It is great, but I find that it fits a bit slim (which is weird because I am slim).
> 
> Anyway, great pairing of the tartan, herringbone, and jeans. I am not that bold in my pairings, but you look very good.


Thanks, Tom!

That is the silk jacket--mine fits very well, and I'm not particularly slim. Odd. Polo can get a little confusing with all of their different models.


----------



## Duck

B2 Navy and Gold Bow
B2 Blue OCBD
B2 grey windowpane trousers
CH black bit loafers
Argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

pc & duck,
It is a good day to wear argyles OTC


----------



## mcarthur

Panama Montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV-ps


----------



## wolfhound986

mcarthur, it appears it is a good day for argyles today!

paperclip, I have the opposite situation, M2s, pleated and cuffed are my default and M1s feel strange to me!

Being contrarian to the "jeans" contingent of casual Friday:

BB pink slim fit OCBD
Alden burgundy calfskin belt
Bills M2 tan khakis, cuffed
tan argyles w/green/blue diamonds, cotton mid-calf
Alden 986s


----------



## Doctor Damage

Picked up my thrifted blazer from the alterations guy today. Big shiny gold buttons with British crowns, which look great, although he did sew one an 1/8 of a turn from upright. Nice cheap way to freshen up an old orphaned suit jacket.

DocD


----------



## Desk Jockey

Another for the "jeans contingent"

J Press blue OCBD
Levi's 501s
J Press navy/red surcingle belt
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## Untilted

Blackwatch sack blazer
White tab collar shirt
Tan knit tie with an embroidered duck
Jeans
Burgundy belt
Tassel loafers

One of my friends characterized the look as "foppy".


----------



## Patrick06790

Friday is our big night - we host an open AA meeting and a lot of people attend. Plus we had a bunch of admits, so if I'm going to wear a suit Friday's the time.

Photos taken afterwards, at home, and in a state of extreme tiredness and irritation. I am phoning over because I forgot my raincoat and hat; I need the night guy to stick a note on them so the over-zealous day shift doesn't relegate them to the Lost & Never Ever Found.

BB sack, BB shirt, Hober tie and square, AE Fifth Aves.


----------



## anglophile23

B2 yellow check OCBD 
LE cuffed chinos
navy web belt with a red stripe
Sperry Topsiders

Pretty by the book stuff.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys shirt
RLPL pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers


----------



## Untilted

BB rainbow OCBD
Bills M2
navy surcingle belt
Alden 663

really pissed off. terrible night.

EDIT: no longer pissed off. I gotta stop letting stupid girls control my life. 

Good night gentlemen.


----------



## AldenPyle

Charcoal BB Golden Fleece Sack Suit (3/2 w/ Flat front)
Yellow BB Supima Made in USA OCBD
Navy BB Makers Tie with Red&White #1 Stripe
Black PRL Belt
Navy BB Socks with Yellow and Light Green Argyle
Black AE Windham Tassel Loafers
White Cotton Square








Need some alteration on the cuff


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Photos taken afterwards, at home, and in a state of extreme tiredness and irritation. I am phoning over because I forgot my raincoat and hat; I need the night guy to stick a note on them so the over-zealous day shift doesn't relegate them to the Lost & Never Ever Found.


Oh, that explains it. I thought your first photo looked like Gordon Gekko on his phone with cigar, throwing his weight around. (Watched that movie again last night.)

DocD


----------



## ksinc

Headed out for a casual saturday evening get-together.

Orvis Signature Twill Hunter Check
Bills M2PC khaki
Omnipresent Filson leather belt
Alden Fan #28s (dark brown suede, plain-toe, commando sole)

Feeling like I have a secret!


----------



## TradTeacher

Lounging at home, watching Tennessee get dominated by Florida...

PRL Slim Fit polo--orange
501 Shrink to Fits w/ 2.5" upturn
Quoddy Canoe Mocs

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

KS,
Those are very nice suede shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## anglophile23

Went to a performance of the Memphis Symphony-The Three B's-Bach, Beethoven and Brahms

Gitman Bros blue OCBD
red bow tie with blue squares
LE cuffed chinos
AE Lexingtons
navy bazer
white cotton pocket square
Albert Thurston shirtsleeve garters
web belt with white stripe
cotton argyle socks

saw three other bow ties, one was being worn with a dinner jacket


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
Oxxford shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790

Ahh...the end of my work week. Turned into fall right quick here - mid-60s today, about 45 right now.

Corbin sack with minimal lining, "BrooksFlannel" shirt, thifted wool tie with subtle specks, cheap cords from STP, obnoxious socks, Sears/Florsheims with the Death-Defying Acrobatic Leather Heel.


----------



## Untilted

i just got out from library. 3:25 AM here. and it's 45 degrees! Looks like fall is coming fast.

Harris tweed herringbone sack, sweater like shoulder
LL Bean dress stewart flannel shirt
burgundy sweater vest
M2s
socks and weejuns.


----------



## randomdude

Untilted said:


> i just got out from library. 3:25 AM here.
> 
> Ah, Club Clemons.
> 
> Isn't it like the first week of school? Tilt, what are you studying so hard for?


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Ahh...the end of my work week. Turned into fall right quick here - mid-60s today, about 45 right now.
> 
> Corbin sack with minimal lining, "BrooksFlannel" shirt, thifted wool tie with subtle specks, cheap cords from STP, obnoxious socks, Sears/Florsheims with the Death-Defying Acrobatic Leather Heel.


Socks shoes and cord combo is especially great.


----------



## Untilted

randomdude said:


> Untilted said:
> 
> 
> 
> i just got out from library. 3:25 AM here.
> 
> Ah, Club Clemons.
> 
> Isn't it like the first week of school? Tilt, what are you studying so hard for?
> 
> 
> 
> it's the 4th weekend since school started. and I have a midterm and a project due on monday.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted,
Happy to see that the tuition money is being spend correctly. Keep your nose to the grindstone it will pay off in the future


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> i just got out from library. 3:25 AM here


Good God, man.

Anywho, went to a ball last night. Always highly entertaining to count the self-ties (a dozen at most for those playing the at home game). I was either the best dressed there or massively, and blithely, overdressed. I'll opt for the former before the latter.

BB GF dinner jacket & trousers (one button peak, naturally)
BB three button shawl lapelled vest
BB full dress shirt
Church's opera pumps
Gold studs & links

The ride back on the Metro at 10 am brings a whole new level of awkwardness to the stride of pride.


----------



## Untilted

wow, Desk Jockey. We need a picture!


----------



## mcarthur

Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## ksinc

mcarthur said:


> KS,
> Those are very nice suede shoes


Mac,

I am grateful for your advice to get them. They are always a big hit. I tend to save them for special occasions.

I'm beginning to accumulate a plain-toe collection and couldn't be happier.


----------



## anglophile23

EB burgundy polo
no-name chinos
navy web belt with a red stripe
USA-made Bass Weejuns
argyle socks


----------



## paper clip

I really like the last two hats you've posted, Uncle!

I am going crazy switching back and forth between the Red Sox/Yankees and Patriots/Chargers games.

Pats took care of business :icon_smile_big: , Jeter taking care of Sox .


----------



## Desk Jockey

Just got back from the diner with friends. I sat there wondering which of the three forms of pork on my plate was the most trad before settling on ham.

J Press blue/white OCBD
Bill's M2s in British khaki
J Crew cotton navy sweater (first of the season)
LE suede loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci shirt
RLPL pant
KS belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## tsweetland

paper clip said:


> EDIT: I SEE BY THE TIME I POSTED THIS IT IS NOW POST #4001. AS ALWAYS, A DAY LATE....
> 
> HL, thanks for joining the photo posters. This thread is much more fun/useful when we can see the clothes 'in action'! That robot tie is frickin' awesome!
> 
> Speaking of big games,
> 
> Yankees at Red Sox tonight! I will not be in attendance, but supporting my team, nonetheless!
> 
> LE french blue OCBD with Sox logo from now defunct LE alumni collection.
> 
> Bills M2 with pleats, even! After all the M1 wearing I've been doing, it feels weird to wear pants lower on my hips, due to the shorter rise. I keep going to pull them up.
> 
> BB shell belt
> Hilfiger argyles
> 986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burn that shirt clip! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Barbour quilt; can't recommend these jackets strongly enough.


----------



## AldenPyle

Doctor Damage said:


> Barbour quilt; can't recommend these jackets strongly enough.


Dig the color

Lavender LE OCBD
Blue M1 in Poplin
Burgundy Cabelas Belt
Sky Blue Uniqlo Socks
Chili AE Benton Broque Captoe Bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

ksinc said:


> Mac,
> 
> I am grateful for your advice to get them. They are always a big hit. I tend to save them for special occasions.
> 
> I'm beginning to accumulate a plain-toe collection and couldn't be happier.


Keep up the good work! Please post pictures


----------



## TradTeacher

Lands End Down Vest--Navy (worn for a short while)
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Red Uni. Stripe
J. Crew Essential Chinos--British Khaki
BB Brown Calf Strap w/ ET Buckle
USA Weejuns

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

paper clip said:


> I really like the last two hats you've posted, Uncle!
> 
> I am going crazy switching back and forth between the Red Sox/Yankees and Patriots/Chargers games.
> 
> Pats took care of business :icon_smile_big: , Jeter taking care of Sox .


Thank you!
Pats won and Sox lost. 50% is not bad.


----------



## Tucker

BB linen sport coat
Bills Khakis cotton/wool twills, dark tan
J. Press whale tie, red
BB pinpoint BD, blue
BB shell belt, burgundy
Alden 563


----------



## mcarthur

Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Monday Monday*

BB 3B Sack with patch pockets multi-color tweed sportcoat
BB MTM Blue OC Golf collar shirt with pin
Burgundy Robert Talbott emblematic with fox hunting motiff
BB tan gabardines
BB cordovan loafers
BB whiskey 'gator belt


----------



## paper clip

tsweetland said:


> Burn that shirt clip! :icon_smile_wink:


NEVER!
----------------
Mac, you are right. If I had the choice, I'd have preferred the Patriots win. At least the Sox took one and should/could have won the other two.

Today is truly a fall day. AM temps in the 50s, daytime temps in the 60s.
Got out the fall gear yesterday.

BB 3/2 tweed sack thanks to Alan C. 
? silk paisley pocket square (I cut off the tags immediately, so I never remember)
BB slim univ stripe OCBD
LE pleated and cuffed khakis
LE khaki with navy stripe surcingle
Byford argyles
BB shell bluchers




























Good day all!


----------



## mdsc

*Well done*

^ very nice ensemble paper clip. subtle and solid but nuanced with the paisley ps and argyle socks. thanks. mdsc.


----------



## Duck

The tweeds are out in Richmond.










Southwick Tweed 2 button no darts
RL pocket square
B2 patterned shirt
B2 tie
LE chinos
B2 argyles OTC
AE burgundy Graysons


----------



## anglophile23

It's 85 in Memphis so no tweeds as yet.

BB OCBD blue uni stripe
LE cuffed chinos
navy web belt with a yellow stripe
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## mcarthur

PC,
Very nicely done. You need to get a fedora


----------



## TMMKC

BB blue OCBD
RL "Philip" chinos
J&M chesnut brown, cap-toe bluchers (the older Italian-made J&Ms)
Crookhorn brown leather belt
BB argyle socks
Tommy Hilfiger cotton-linen tan houndstooth 3B, vented jacket
White PS



Stuck in the Atlanta airport today due to a flight cancellation...at least I look good (better than most people trotting by with their Cinnabons and Jamba Juices in hand!).


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Nice looking attire


----------



## Duck

Thank You Uncle.


----------



## Cowtown

Wish I could sport tweed as well. Alas, still poplin.

O'Connell's olive poplin suit
Mercer blue forward point
BB navy and orange stripe tie
AE Randolph black


----------



## Desk Jockey

Going to a concert tonight, decided on semi-dignified prep.

BB blazer
BB blue OCBD
Levi's 501s
BB navy knit tie
J Press Guards stripe ribbon belt
Sperry AO Topsiders

Nick Lowe was awesome and because I know all the right moves, and people, got to hang out backstage for a while. A capital evening indeed.


----------



## Untilted

harris tweed, ll bean flannel, sweater vest, jeans, quoddy's. life is good.


----------



## WingtipTom

Duck said:


>


I really like that jacket & ps combo. Looks great!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL Fair Isle vest
Yellow polo shirt
501s
Adidas Rod Lavers

Just noticing pictures are a bit on the blurry side. Sorry for that.


----------



## AldenPyle

Brown BB Herringbone 3/2 Sack
Pale Gold P^2
White Jantzen Flap Pocket Pinpoint OC3BD
Burgundy BB Tie w/ Gold&Navy #1 Stripe
Burgundy Cabelas Belt
Blue BB Socks w/ Green&White Argyle
Merlot AE Kennet Splittoe Blucher


----------



## Untilted

HL, I love that vest!

AP, nice suit. We think alike.

Just came back from an induction ceremony:

Southwick 3-piece light tweed herringbone suit
Moderate spread collar broadcloth shirt
Argyle and Sutherland repp tie
Weejuns


----------



## AldenPyle

Fantastic, tilt. Cable car?


----------



## Untilted

No. Thrift store stuff for 25 bucks 

Major alteration needs to be done:

1. take in the waistcoat
2. shorten suit jacket by 1 inch, sleeves by 1.5 inches
3. Put a bit more waist suppression on the suit coat.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tilt. Amazing suit.


----------



## Untilted

Thanks, HL. I absolutely adore this suit's shoulders. They are as soft as the shoulders in my avatar. You gotta love Southwick.



BTW, the shirt is made by Playboy. 


I pulled an all-nighter last night, so I gotta go to bed early. Good night guys.


----------



## Georgia

Doctor Damage said:


> Barbour quilt; can't recommend these jackets strongly enough.


^^^GREAT looking Barbour.


----------



## mdsc

Tilt, I do love Southwick...and you are wearing it very well. A Playboy shirt is a very nice juxtaposition. Thank goodness fall is finally here. mdsc


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted,
What organization were you inducted into? Consider a pocket square. Belt or braces?. Well done!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Borrelli pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Tod's driving mocs


----------



## tsweetland

42 friggin' degrees this morning in boston!

LE OCBD, white
Brooks Shetland Crewneck, light blue
J. Crew Essential khakis
Argyles, Navy/Grey/Blue
Bass Weejuns
Brown leather belt with slide buckle from Rugby (Great rip off of the classic belt, brass buckle, cheap!)


----------



## mcarthur

Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H-bow
H-ps


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Autumn Turnout*

Linett 3B Glen Plaid Sack Sport Coat- grey,cream,black & beige
BB White OCBD
BB Grey Trousers
Robert Talbott black emblematic tie with mallards
BB Cordovan loafers
BB dark brown 'gator belt


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> Untilted,
> What organization were you inducted into? Consider a pocket square. Belt or braces?. Well done!


Thank you. I was inducting others into one of my organizations. Belt in this case. I don't own braces yet.


----------



## Tucker

A little bland today...

BB OCBD, blue
Press surcingle, navy/tan
Bills M2, khaki
Argyles, tan/light blue
Alden 984


----------



## Duck

WingtipTom said:


> I really like that jacket & ps combo. Looks great!


Thank you WTT.


----------



## paper clip

*Security guard?*

Appearance today in small claims court. I don't like to go to small claims in a suit - IMO, it seems a bit overbearing in representing a plaintiff for a small debt.

Big win for my client (other side did not appear).

LE "traditional" blazer (2B, darts) - it is fully lined, so I use it for my fall/winter blazer and my BB 1/2 lined goes to the attic for a winter nap.
white linen hankie
BB slim fit white OCBD
BB univ. width A&S repp tie (from forumite) I really like these univ width ties.
BB shell belt
RL "dress" khakis - slimmer fitting, finer, Italian cotton. flat front, slash pockets, cuffs
Eddie Bauer argyles
AE Sheltons - I am really not liking the creasing on these. I will not buy "cobbler calf" - corrected grain again. I thought, being AE, it might be better, but I now agree with the general tenet of avoiding it.




























Good day all!


----------



## Brownshoe

Everyone's looking great--so nice to see the tweeds coming out.

Tilt and Alden, ridiculously cool suits.

HL, I sense in you a kindred sartorial spirit. I dig.


----------



## Daniele

Madras short sleeves in green, mustard, yellow, blue and bronze, 3bd high collar (usual details, slits on the sleeve's hem with two buttons, back pleat sewn, loop, back darts); off-white Levi's Sta-prest, yellow Pantherella socks, oxblood loafers, G9 Baracuta jacket in natural, shades. Out to have breakfast at the Italian-French bakery in North Beach, SF.


----------



## Chris H

Daniele said:


> Madras short sleeves in green, mustard, yellow, blue and bronze, 3bd high collar (usual details, slits on the sleeve's hem with two buttons, back pleat sewn, loop, back darts); off-white Levi's Sta-prest, yellow Pantherella socks, oxblood loafers, G9 Baracuta jacket in natural, shades. Out to have breakfast at the Italian-French bakery in North Beach, SF.


Hi Daniele

.........sounding very, very sharp as usual, enjoy your breakfast.........I'll be arriving in SF tomorrow afternoon, will contact you then.

Chris


----------



## Duck

B2 Sack blazer
B2 red University OCBD
Hanauer green blue bow
LLB grey flannels
bostonian burgundy cap toes
B2 Argyles OTC
AA 406


----------



## Untilted

I dig, Duck.


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> I dig, Duck.


Thanks Tilt.


----------



## Untilted

If I'm correct, those LLB flannels are made for casual use (hunting) right? How refined or ragged are they? I don't own a single pair of grey flannel trousers.

My attire today:

dirty ecru ocbd, picked from laundry bin. I'm running out of shirts
bill's twill, finally got them back from a friend after 3 weeks without them
quoddy's
english made baracuta in navy


Paper Clip, you are wearing my favorite tie.


----------



## anglophile23

It pains me to see all of these wondeful tweeds. I'm jealous as it's still rolled up sleave weather. I'm expecting delivery of some grey flannels today, but I don't know when I will acually be able to wear them

PF blue OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
navy web belt with red stripe
Weejuns


----------



## Untilted

move to Maine, my friend.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Very nicely done. I like your grey flannel trousers


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted,
Grey flannel trousers would be an excellent addition to your wardrobe


----------



## tntele

Warm day in the south:

XMI buttondown (perfect collar roll)
Bills M1P
Brown alligator belt w/ gold buckle
Cigar Alden LHS


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> If I'm correct, those LLB flannels are made for casual use (hunting) right? How refined or ragged are they? I don't own a single pair of grey flannel trousers.


I'm dying to know, too. Sure I've already a few pairs but I do want to start wearing flannels in winter in lieu of chinos.

LE red/black on cream tattersall OCBD
LLB Cramerton twills in British khaki
J Press navy surcingle belt
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brownshoe said:


> HL, I sense in you a kindred sartorial spirit. I dig.


Likewise, Brownie. You're clearly someone for whom the tradition is so internalized that you're able to riff effortlessly on it. I do deeply dig.


----------



## rl1856

Client meeting to bring in additional business:

BB charcoal grey sack
BB poinpoint BD- white
Old Allen Solley rep tie- Teal Green background, widely spaced dark red bar stripe, flanked on each side by very thin gold stipes.
Maroon grosgrain braces
Church's "San Remo" Horse bit slip ons- black calf

Best,

Ross


----------



## anglophile23

Untilted said:


> move to Maine, my friend.


But then I would have to come back to the south for the seersucker,madras etc


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli shirt
Zegna khakis
Nocona belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Blue Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD
Dark Brown Bills M2 (courtesy of AlanC)
Olive LE Surcingle Belt
Blue Bass (Cheap but Made in USA) Argyles
Chile AE Benton Brogued Captoe Blucher


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco fedora brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Duck

Untilted said:


> If I'm correct, those LLB flannels are made for casual use (hunting) right? How refined or ragged are they? I don't own a single pair of grey flannel trousers.
> 
> My attire today:
> 
> dirty ecru ocbd, picked from laundry bin. I'm running out of shirts
> bill's twill, finally got them back from a friend after 3 weeks without them
> quoddy's
> english made baracuta in navy
> 
> Paper Clip, you are wearing my favorite tie.


They are an older pair of LL Bean trousers. Very smooth, clean look to them. Definitely not "ragged"

You need to get some, they bring the outfit up big time.


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle: fabulous fit!


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Very nicely done. I like your grey flannel trousers


Thank you Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted,
Grey flannel trousers never go out of style. They are just trad.


----------



## oldschoolprep

HF 3B Sack Glen Plaid Sport Coat with patch pockets- Olive,Beige,Navy and Orange
J.Press Blue OCBD
Robert Talbott phesant emblematic orange background 
BB whiskey 'gator belt
Alden calfskin penny loafers


----------



## Northeastern

BB Brown/Tan plaid Camel Hair Sportcoat, 2 button, little to no padding in shoulders, sadly it's darted
PRL Blue OCBD
BB Brown Cords, flat front no cuff
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE Burgundy Wingtips, calf not shell
J. Crew Navy and brown argyle socks
Some Macys/Lord and Taylor/Jordan Marsh Private Label tie, Gold with navy and burgundy stripes
LE White pocket square with blue stripes

It was chilly this morning.


----------



## tntele

Jack Victor 3B suit (darts )
RT Blue houndstooth shirt
Breuer red and blue striped tie
Black alligator belt w/ gold buckle
Alden shell plain toe bluchers

also, a smile and positive attitude!


----------



## Duck

Casual Day since I am leaving early for the Steak and Bourbon Festival at Historic Berkley Plantation

Ralph OCBD
LE cashmere sweater
North Sails embroidered d ring belt
VV canvas dock pants
Bass American made tan weejuns
No socks
AA 406 dark tortoise


----------



## TradTeacher

Old LE Viyella Tattersal--cream base w/ orange, choc. brown, med. blue check
J. Crew Essential chinos--khaki
Royden 1" belt w/ roller buckle
Quoddy Canoe Mocs

Patagonia Snap-T fleece (Med. Gray) on earlier this morning...

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

[QUOTE=Duck;

Casual Day since I am leaving early for the Steak and Bourbon Festival at Historic Berkley Plantation

What is the steak and bourbon festival?


----------



## Northeastern

If it involves Steak and Bourbon, it's certainly worth one's time I'd wager.:icon_smile:


----------



## HistoryDoc

First cool morning means I bust out the tweed:


----------



## Harris

HistoryDoc, seeing that photo of you in that jacket reminds me of what I recently saw at the Pendleton website:

https://www.pendleton-usa.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1879&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1,2,5,124&iProductID=1879

https://www.pendleton-usa.com/jump.jsp?itemID=1020&itemType=PRODUCT&path=1,2,5,124&iProductID=1020


----------



## HistoryDoc

My jacket is a limited edition Topsman (#132!) that is very similar to the excursion. The fabric and shoulders are different, however. When I bought my jacket it was advertised as being the same cut as their 1949 model and I was sold.


----------



## mcarthur

HD,
Good to see your post. You should consider pocket square.


----------



## A.Squire

mcarthur said:


> HD,
> Good to see your post. *You should consider pocket square*.


And a V-8, LOL. I feel you, brother, some days...


----------



## Untilted

Another day, another meeting.

Harris tweed sack
BB red university stripe ocbd
BB No.1 bow (Thanks Desk Jockey for selling it to me)
navy surcingle
Bill's m2 twill
yellow argyle socks 
weejuns
Anglo American 406 in Tortoise


----------



## AldenPyle

Great autumn work by untilted, HiD and the duck. They really set the standard.


----------



## AldenPyle

Weather is not really cool, but at least the wind is blowing away the smog.

Blue (not Navy) Brooks 3/2 Gold-buttoned Sack Blazer 
Gold Geoffrey Beene Pocket Square
White Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD with Red&Blue Tattersall
Red BB Uni Tie with White&Navy#1 Stripe
Atlantic Blue LE Surcingle Belt
British Khaki Bills M1 in Cotton/Wool Blend
Navy BB Socks with Red&Blue Argyle
Merlot AE Cole Penny Loafers


----------



## Untilted

Thanks AP. I feel bad about not including my head in the shot. These horn rim glasses compliment the tweed and the bow really darn well. I kinda feel like a J.Press salesman.

One day I'll give you guys a full shot.................


----------



## A.Squire

Untilted said:


> Another day, another meeting.
> 
> Harris tweed sack
> BB red university stripe ocbd
> BB No.1 bow (Thanks Desk Jockey for selling it to me)
> navy surcingle
> Bill's m2 twill
> yellow argyle socks
> weejuns
> Anglo American 406 in Tortoise


I never thought I'd say this but I actually look forward to your posts these days. Great stuff today. Keep your legs covered, and your bare arms out of the shot, and just show the goods. And good stuff it is.


----------



## A.Squire

And only now I read you almost screwed up the shot.


----------



## Untilted

A.Squire said:


> I never thought I'd say this but I actually look forward to your posts these days. Great stuff today. Keep your legs covered, and your bare arms out of the shot, and just show the goods. And good stuff it is.


Trust me, you don't want to see my goods.


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted,
Your dress attire is nicely done.


----------



## A.Squire

And all the sudden you're making me laugh. You must be an upper-class-man.


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> Untilted,
> Your dress attire is nicely done.


thank you. if i could add in a maroon pocket square with white pindots and replace the weejuns with whiskey shell wingtips, this outfit would fly.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Excellent suggestions. The pocket square is a no brainer but the whiskey wing tips would be very difficult


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> BB No.1 bow (Thanks Desk Jockey for selling it to me)


Forget the bow, where can I get me those magic floating glasses? It might be the lack of sleep talking but I can't for the life of me figure how you've got them to stay put above the pocket. Have you by chance affixed Velcro to that there tweed?

Right, so while every one else is autumning it up with the tweeds, flannels & what have you I've, well, not.

School sweatshirt, well faded (maroon with gold lettering)
LE khaki shorts
LLB camp mocs



Untilted said:


> thank you. if i could add in a maroon pocket square with white pindots and replace the weejuns with whiskey shell wingtips, this outfit would fly.


I remember not too long ago on one of my jaunts into town seeing such a creature at Wm Fox & Co. Happy hunting.

PS- I'm pretty sure, even with all those months and foreign countries on my part past, I gave you more than exact change. C'est la vie.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey, look more closely.

there is a button hole on the throat......


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> Desk Jockey, look more closely.
> 
> there is a button hole on the throat......


Oh, I believe you. But the optical effect, low light & pattern matching, is enchanting. By the way, which dustbin of history is the coat from?


----------



## anglophile23

PF blue butcher stripe OCBD
LE chinos
Sperry Topsiders
navy web belt with a white stripe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
vintage cufflinks
Incotex pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Bob_Brooks

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni shirt
> vintage cufflinks
> Incotex pant
> MD belt
> Armani socks
> DE bluchers


....Nevermind


----------



## Northeastern

Feeling more casual today...
Layering a PRL Burgundy SS Polo underneath a PRL Pima Cotton Rugby, Sky Blue
GH Blazer, 2 button, it's English so it doesn't have the natural shoulder, but it still looks sharp
BB Burgundy Pocket Square, with gold trim
Gap Chinos, flat front with cuffs (purchased from an outlet during the "cheap chino challenge" some months back)
Boring socks
J. Crew Penny Loafers, Brown
CH Belt, also Brown


----------



## mcarthur

GT-midnight blue fedora


----------



## paper clip

tilt - looking very good. you've done a lot in the last year.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H-bow
H-ps


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck;
> Casual Day since I am leaving early for the Steak and Bourbon Festival at Historic Berkley Plantation
> What is the steak and bourbon festival?[/QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a festival that a local Ruritan club puts on for scholarship funds. On the banks of the James River. Lots of steak and a few glasses of bourbon. I took a lot of pictures and I am going to post them this morning in a seperate thread.
Click to expand...


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL OCDB, purple university stripe
Press ribbon belt (green/purple stripe)
Bill's poplin M2s (sorta light yellowish tan)
986s


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Thank you. I hope they raised lot of money.


----------



## mcarthur

HL,
I assume sans socks


----------



## Duck

B2 suit
Hanauer mallard bow
B2 OCBD
B2 argyles OTC
AE Grayson's
Talbott Pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

^
We have coordinate with ducks in our bows. Consider braces instead of belt. How do the BB argyles compare to BS?


----------



## Duck

I agree Uncle. I will wear braces Monday. BB argyles are not as nice. I prefer my BS. They fall quicker than they should and the color patterns are slightly off. I will only buy BS from now on.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> HL,
> I assume sans socks


Bien sûr, Mac


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> I agree Uncle. I will wear braces Monday. BB argyles are not as nice. I prefer my BS. They fall quicker than they should and the color patterns are slightly off. I will only buy BS from now on.


Thank you for your input. I will keep buying my argyles from BS. I hope General Grant will forgive me. (wink)


----------



## Untilted

Important function tonight.

BB doeskin blazer
BB blue university stripe ocbd
one of my favorite repp ties
maroon sweater vest
M2
AE wing tips
White pocket square
AA 406


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nicely done. Pocket square is a finishing touch


----------



## anglophile23

PF white OCBD
LE chinos
generic brown leather belt
Bass Weejuns
skin colored socks-very thin, in fact invisible


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni loafers


----------



## Northeastern

Right...Anyway, today I'm working sort of a reverse of my usual navy jacket and chinos

BB Twill Pants - Navy
PRL Chino Sport Coat - 2 button, little to no shoulder padding
PRL Purple Check Poplin Button Down
GH Purple striped tie
LE White pocket square
CH Brown Belt
J&M Cap Toe Oxfords, brown
J.Crew navy socks


----------



## AldenPyle

Brown & Navy Multicheck BB 3/2 Sack
Sky Jantzen OCBD
Grey Uniqlo Merino wool cardigan
Olive LE Surcingle
Khaki LE Willis & Geiger Chinos
Navy Bass Argyles
Tan AE Nashua Tassel/Kiltie Moccasin Loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Weird double disappearing post


----------



## mcarthur

AP
Nice looking attire.


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV-ps


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Getting Set for the Weekend*

Oxxford gun check sport coat - navy, olive, red, orange and tan
Blue royal oxford club collar shirt with real pin
Red Robert Talbott emblematic with Labrador Retrievers motif
British Tan Corbin lightweight gabardine trouser
BB shell cordovan tassel loafers
BB whiskey 'gator strap on gold monogrammed engine turned buckle


----------



## mcarthur

^
Sounds good. Please post picture


----------



## Duck

B2 lightweight wool trousers
RL OCBD
B2 tie
AE grayson's 
BS Argyles OTC


----------



## Northeastern

I like the color of that shirt, Duck.


----------



## Duck

Thank You North. A very very light red.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck,
Nice outfit!


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Nice outfit!


Thank you Uncle.


----------



## hbs midwest

RL holiday red polo
LLB dress chinos--dark khaki, plain front classic cut
BB surcingle belt--hunter green/cordovan-color leather
RL Fair Isle Socks-Navy/Hunter/Deep Red/Tan
Gokey/Orvis boat mocs--stained cordovan (14 years old--still going strong)
Huntington Black Watch tartan sack jacket--3-button (still good after 11 years)...

Obviously a function of corporate casual Friday...

hbs


----------



## Duck

hbs midwest said:


> RL holiday red polo
> LLB dress chinos--dark khaki, plain front classic cut
> BB surcingle belt--hunter green/cordovan-color leather
> RL Fair Isle Socks-Navy/Hunter/Deep Red/Tan
> Gokey/Orvis boat mocs--stained cordovan (14 years old--still going strong)
> Huntington Black Watch tartan sack jacket--3-button (still good after 11 years)...
> 
> Obviously a function of corporate casual Friday...
> 
> hbs


Welcome to the forum HBS. Enjoy!


----------



## Northeastern

hbs midwest said:


> RL holiday red polo
> LLB dress chinos--dark khaki, plain front classic cut
> BB surcingle belt--hunter green/cordovan-color leather
> RL Fair Isle Socks-Navy/Hunter/Deep Red/Tan
> Gokey/Orvis boat mocs--stained cordovan (14 years old--still going strong)
> Huntington Black Watch tartan sack jacket--3-button (still good after 11 years)...
> 
> Obviously a function of corporate casual Friday...
> 
> hbs


Welcome HBS. That's quite the outfit.


----------



## hbs midwest

:icon_smile: Thanks, Duck!

Have a great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> Hanauer mallard bow


Nice tie. Alas, no longer available, else I'd grab me one.

Trad biz casual today:O'Connell's sack blazer
Bills M1 (flat-front, 1 3/4" cuffs)
Mercer blue/white uni stripe OCBD
Alden LHS, #8 shell
Burgundy leather belt from somewhere
JAB merino wool socks OTC​Cheers,

EGF


----------



## anglophile23

blue PF OCBD
dark tan no-name cords-first wearing of cords this fall
tan web belt with a green stripe
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Doctor Damage

Untilted said:


> BB doeskin blazer


I have a doeskin from O'Connells and I like that material a lot. It looks like a heavier material than it really is.

DocD


----------



## Brownshoe

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6670711

J Crew tattersall BD
Polo brown knit tie
BB sweater
Levis
saddle shoes...?

I should post this in the sweater vest thread


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## wolfhound986

Everyone's been posting great pictures this week! Very inspiring.

Brownshoe, very nice combo, the argyle sweater vest/jeans.

Today:
BB navy sweater vest
BB red (dark pink?) university stripe OCBD
Bills tan M2s, cuffed 
navy/red argyles
Alden 984s


----------



## TradTeacher

Doctor Damage said:


> I have a doeskin from O'Connells and I like that material a lot. It looks like a heavier material than it really is.
> 
> DocD


How much heavier is it? I assume it isn't a three-season option...

TT:teacha:


----------



## AldenPyle

Grey H. Freeman & Sons Naturalaire 3/2 Sack with Red Po'W Check
Blue & White Striped Jantzen Flapped Pocket OC3BD
Gold BB University Tie with White & Navy #1 Stripe
Patterned Mark Pendleton P^2
Navy LE Surcingle
Navy BB Socks with Yellow & Green Argyle
Chestnut AE Norse Bluchers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Go Blue!!*

Off to Michigan-Penn State game

J.Press Navy 3B Sack Blazer with Uof M Ben Silver buttons
Maize Pima Cotton Ashworth Polo with AAUM logo
Kevin's Featherweight Khakis
Leatherman University of Michigan Belt
Yellow The Masters baseball hat
B&L Wayfarers with Delamere and Hopkins Croakies

Go Blue!


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Nice outfit!


----------



## mcarthur

hbs,
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## jml90

I went GTH tonight 
Light blue Old Navy polo
Marine LE Chinos
White topsiders


----------



## anglophile23

Scottish Festival then dinner with family from out of town:

BB tattersall with point collar
generic brown leather belt
dark brown cords
argyle socks
AE Lexingtons
no jacket because of the temp

I was having an anglo day


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Borrelli shirt
NM tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Victors*

I'm still enjoying the Michigan victory over Penn State so I have decided to "go native" in my apparel selections this morning:

Navy 3B Sack BB Blazer with U of M buttons
White BB OCBD
Maize and blue Robert Talbott necktie
Yellow Ben Silver miniwale cords
Navy surcingle belt
BB cordovan tassel loafers
Timex watch with maize/blue band

Off to First Presbyterian and then to Zanzibar for brunch


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino- Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' polo
RL tan khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lorenzini shirt
Isaia pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue polo
LE chinos
navy web belt with a red stripe
argyle socks
weejuns


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Monday Again*

A casual day today as I catch up on correspondence, phone calls and put final touches on a market research model. After watching Ken Burns striking WWII documentary last evening, I decided to check all out clothing labels today:

BB 3B Golden Fleece Sack Blazer made in USA
Polo Golf Black Watch BD made in USA
Bills British Tan M1 Khakis made in Pennsylvania
Alden Burgundy Calfskin Loafers made in USA
Navy surcingle J. Press belt made in USA


----------



## Northeastern

Working from home before my flight this afternoon...
PRL Navy Chinos, Flat Front, no cuff
PRL Maroon and Navy Check OCBD
PRL Burgundy belt
AE Woodstock Loafers, Burgundy
J.Crew argyles, Navy and light blue
BB Lambswool sport coat, Grey, sitting in the closet waiting to be worn to the airport with a PRL White linen pocket square inside

I'll probably pick out a rep tie at some point before I leave the house. 

My business trip isn't the kind that requires nice clothes however, as I'll be on the docks in Camden NJ, on a fact finding assignment about agriculture imports into the US from West Africa. Somehow I think that a gray Press sack suit would be out of place among the coveralls and jeans of your average dockworker.


----------



## hbs midwest

...And then it was Monday...:icon_smile_wink: 

LLB twill chinos-olive, 1 5/8" cuffs
JP surcingle belt-wine
BB OCBD blue unveristy stripe
BS Old Downside tie (navy w/ wine stripes, edged marigold)
PRL navy socks
LLB heavy mocs--polished cordovan
JAB 3B sack Harris tweed jacket blue-gray harringbone (27 years old, relined twice--made in Baltimore back when this was a decent source for entry-level campus/Wall Street style)

Have a great week, all!

hbs


----------



## TradTeacher

I'm feeling un-inspired today...

J. Press OCBD w/ flap pocket--Yellow
Bills Twills--M2--British Khaki
Brown strap w/ ET Buckle
Bass Scotch Grain Penny Loafers--Brown

TT:teacha:


----------



## Northeastern

hbs midwest said:


> ...And then it was Monday...:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> LLB twill chinos-olive, 1 5/8" cuffs
> JP surcingle belt-wine
> BB OCBD blue unveristy stripe
> BS Old Downside tie (navy w/ wine stripes, edged marigold)
> PRL navy socks
> LLB heavy mocs--polished cordovan
> JAB 3B sack Harris tweed jacket blue-gray harringbone (27 years old, relined twice--made in Baltimore back when this was a decent source for entry-level campus/Wall Street style)
> 
> Have a great week, all!
> 
> hbs


That Harris Tweed sounds like a real gem.


----------



## Brutus

Pretty standard Monday attire.

LE cuffed chinos
LE OCBD blue univ. stripe
Brown belt
Light brown penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps


----------



## Duck

No Client Monday!

VV canvas dock pants
B2 OCBD
Custom needlepoint belt with nautical flags
AA 406 frames


----------



## egadfly

Duck said:


> VV canvas dock pants
> B2 OCBD
> Custom needlepoint belt with nautical flags
> AA 406 frames


Details, please, on the "custom" nautical belt.

EGF


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Lt. blue mini-gingham BD
Lt. yellow bermudas
Brown cortina strap w/engraved buckle
Sperry CVOs


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## wolfhound986

The daily grind, casual Monday...

olive non-iron buttondown
LE non-iron khakis
tan socks
AE Stockbridge, rubber soled


----------



## anglophile23

BB blue wide stripe OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
navy web belt with a white stripe
sperry topsiders

A typical day in the neighborhood.


----------



## tsweetland

I too noticed that I was clad in all Made-In-USA garb yesterday which, unfortunately, is a rarity:

Vintage LL Bean ocbd, light blue
Bill's M2s
Quoddy boat shoes
Leatherman nautical flags belt (are these made in USA?)


----------



## AldenPyle

tsweetland said:


> I too noticed that I was clad in all Made-In-USA garb yesterday which, unfortunately, is a rarity:
> 
> Vintage LL Bean ocbd, light blue
> Bill's M2s
> Quoddy boat shoes
> Leatherman nautical flags belt (are these made in USA?)


I've been frustrated in trying to buy Made in USA clothes. I ordered a viyella shirt that Cabelas advertised as Made in USA, when I got it it was Made in Hong Kong. When I complained they told me if I didn't like it that I could send it back at my expense and they would send me a different shirt made in Hong Kong. Also Lands End sent me some advertised as Made in the USA belts which were actually from the Dominican. No response yet on my complaint.


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## AldenPyle

Navy Southwick 3/2 Douglas Sack Blazer
Light Grey Jantzen Flap Pocket Royal OC3BD
Navy Brooks University Tie
White Duck Brooks Flat Front Pants
Black PRL Belt
Navy Brooks Argyles
Black AE Windham Tassel Loafers
















My wife says the IOC owns this look and I should leave it alone.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- neck tie
H- ps


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RL OCBD
> SF- neck tie
> H- ps


Way to bring out the stripe with the tie and ^2!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday--feeling professorial*

LLB Blue chambray BD
BS Bow tie--Royal Army Medical Corps (equal-width indigo blue, Kenya red, corn yellow guard stripes)
LLB Chinos--taupe, plainfront, 1 5/8" cuffs
BB Surcingle belt--navy
RL Socks-navy
Gokey moccasins--stained cordovan
Huntington flannel blazer--3B sack (another 11-year-old friend)

No pipe--quit smoking when our son was born 15 years ago...

Have a great Tuesday, all!

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Another Made in America Day*

HF MTM 3B natural shoulder sack lightweight plaid sport coat - dark red, blue, Dartmourh green and pale yellow (made in USA)
Blue royal oxford cloth club collar shirt w/o pocket and monogram with pin (both made in USA)
BB light weight wool dark grey trousers (made in USA)
BB dark 'gator strap with gold slide buckle (made in USA)
Alden calfskin burgndy penny loafres (made in USA


----------



## TradTeacher

Lambswool Argyle vest--Olivey green base w/ dark brown, navy diamonds
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Blue Uni. Stripe
Ben Silver silk knit tie--dark brown
J. Crew Essential Chinos
USA Weejuns

TT:teacha:


----------



## Brutus

LE yellow OCBD
LE chinos
Brown belt
Navy socks
Light brown Rockport penny loafers


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

RL Blue OC club collar
Blue/lt blue patterned bow tie (Peter Elliott)
Blue stripe ribbon belt (Press)
M2s in stone chamois
986s
Rugby hooped socks (blue/lt.blue, Press)

I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Doctor Damage

I felt a bit underdressed today, but still professional. White OCBD, tan dress pants, black loafers, YSL tie (don't laugh). We went around with a client to see some sites. He's worth a few $100 big-big-_big_ ones. These sorts of people are scary and intimidating until you get joking with them, and then you find out they're like everyone else. Or if like me you just don't give a damn about rich people. But a weird experience, all the same.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Day off yesterday, checking email and cleaning out the computer:


----------



## Duck

Looking sharp Patrick. I love the belt.


----------



## anglophile23

Blue Gitman Bros OCBD
LE cuffed chinos
Weejuns
tan web belt with a green stripe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
Barbera pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
DE loafers


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday Wake-up*

Corporate fun continues apace:

BB wine/black-on-white tattersall BD
BS tie-11th Hussars (maroon/marigold Guard stripe--the Gryffindor tie from the first two *Harry Potter* films)
LLB brushed poplin khakis--plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs
BB leather belt--cordovan color
JAB socks--OTC, wine w/pheasant club motif (obviously from one of Bank's previous incarnations)
AE Paxton HS loafers--cordovan color calfskin, short strap
Huntington blazer--3B sack, hunter green flannel

Enjoy--the weekend beckons...:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Summer's last stand. Final steaks on grill; last stack of mysteries from the library. Mid-80s today but autumn looms. I'm ready.


----------



## mcarthur

^
The last days of your straw fedora until next summer. Of course, you could winter away in Palm Beach (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> The last days of your straw fedora until next summer. Of course, you could winter away in Palm Beach (two winks)


I put my straw fedora away this week Uncle. It was a sad day since that was my only fedora. I am in the market for a nice winter fedora. Suggestions?


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
T&A shirt
H- bow tie
H- ps


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> I put my straw fedora away this week Uncle. It was a sad day since that was my only fedora. I am in the market for a nice winter fedora. Suggestions?


Of course, today's fedora from Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat Company. IMHO, Graham is the best hatmaker. The web site is optimohats.com


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Summer's last stand. Final steaks on grill; last stack of mysteries from the library. Mid-80s today but autumn looms. I'm ready.


Nice Nantucket Reds, Patrick....

Glad to see that great bit of Upper Midwest culinary technology, the Weber grill, in use.

Enjoy the (fleeting) season!

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Pink/white univ. stripe OC w/white club collar
Press collar pin
Navy 3-fold tie w/pink skull and bones




























Trafalgar brown strap
M2s, khaki, button fly
pink/blue hooped socks
986s in cigar shell


----------



## Doctor Damage

hbs midwest said:


> Glad to see that great bit of Upper Midwest culinary technology, the Weber grill, in use.


Definitely. Those things are under-rated up here, where everyone has massive SUV-of-BBQs monstrosities with propane tanks big enough to power us through the next ice age. Indeed, tonight we will be having steaks cooked on the rattling old Weber original, although the deed will be done in the garage due to the rain.

DocD


----------



## Duck

RL Sack suit
B2 OCBD
Hanauer green/blue bow
BS argyles OTC
Bostonian burgundy cap toes

Can't find the camera. Sorry


----------



## mcarthur

HL,
Nice to hear that you are wearing socks!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> HL,
> Nice to hear that you are wearing socks!


The moon must be in an odd phase.


----------



## AldenPyle

Poling, Patrick and Mac, great looks,

almost more spring than fall:
Green Press LWS 3/2 Sack with tattersall
White Jantzen Flap Royal OC3BD w/ Pink&Blue Stripe
Gold BB Uni Tie
Khaki LE Flat Front Year Rounders
Khaki BB Argyles with Pink & Blue Diamonds
AE Orlean Dirty Bucks


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Thank you! Nice dimple in your tie


----------



## anglophile23

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Pink/white univ. stripe OC w/white club collar
> Press collar pin
> Navy 3-fold tie w/pink skull and bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar brown strap
> M2s, khaki, button fly
> pink/blue hooped socks
> 986s in cigar shell


I LOVE that shirt/collar bar combo.


----------



## anglophile23

EB tattersall OCBD
LE chinos
Sperry Topsiders
navy web belt with a ecru stripe


----------



## kitonbrioni

IB shirt
Borrelli pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE balmorals


----------



## vwguy

Bass khakis
LL Bean OCBD
Old Eddie Bauer cap toes
Thrifted Brooks sport coat

Brian


----------



## Tucker

Bills M2, khaki
Alden 986
BB argyles, navy/tan
Press surcingle, navy/tan
BB OCBD, university stripe, blue

Is this trad?


----------



## hbs midwest

The thrill of Thursday....

BB OCBD--pink
BS tie--Bucks Hussars, tartan green/cardinal red stripes
Bass cordovan-color leather belt
LLB twill chinos--taupe, plain front, cuffed
PRL hunter green socks
Alden HS tassel loafers--cordovan-color calf, made for JoS.A.Bank way back when (how the mighty have fallen!)
(Another ancient and venerable) Huntington 3B sack blazer

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Autumn Thursday*

BB 3B Navy hopsack sack blazer with patch pockets
RL OCBD Blue
Berle Nantucket Reds
Cordovan Horse Bridle Belt with Nameplate
Red J. Press Club Tie with Blue Whales
BB Cordovan Loafers
Timex with Red/Navy grosgain band


----------



## Pgolden

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Pink/white univ. stripe OC w/white club collar
> Press collar pin
> Navy 3-fold tie w/pink skull and bones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar brown strap
> M2s, khaki, button fly
> pink/blue hooped socks
> 986s in cigar shell


Well put together. The shirt is just great.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
Thanks, anglophile and PGolden!

HL


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Tartan BD (not sure which tartan; green/navy/yellow)
Press bow tie (green/navy/yellow repp)
Needlepoint belt (S & B brown w/green frogs)
J. Crew khakis
AE MacNeils, burg shell
no socks, Mac


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Tartan BD (not sure which tartan; green/navy/yellow)
> Press bow tie (green/navy/yellow repp)
> Needlepoint belt (S & B brown w/green frogs)
> J. Crew khakis
> AE MacNeils, burg shell
> no socks, Mac


Needlepoint belt makes up for sans socks. Post picture


----------



## anglophile23

white Enro OCBD
olive cords
tan web belt with a green stripe
weejuns


----------



## AldenPyle

*Midwestern Trad*

Green & Brown Check Gitman B/D Sportshirt
Olive Bills M1 Weatherd Canvas
LE Surcingle
Russell Boat Shoes


----------



## tntele

*HL*

That really is a great look. I wish that I could pull that look off, but I'm afraid that I'm not as brave as you are. I've been around here lurking and occasionally posting and must say that I think you have the most unique look of anyone on the board. I really admire the way you put everything together. I want to see a picture of your Alden shell chukka boots in action!


----------



## Laxplayer

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL OCBD
> H-ps


Mac, I really like that ocbd. Nice look.

HL, great looking outfit!


----------



## mcarthur

LX,
Thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shirt
RLP chinos
TB belt
Armani socks
CH balmorals


----------



## oldschoolprep

H. Freeman MTM sack sporcoat - tan, black, blue, and red district check
Blue Royal Oxford shirt with club collar and real pin
Red Robert Talbott emblematic with black, chocolate and yellow labs
Corbin British Khaki gabs
BB cordovan penny loafers
Vintage shotgun shell cordovan belt
Cartier Tank watch with dark brown croc band


----------



## mpcsb

oldschoolprep said:


> Red Robert Talbott emblematic with black, chocolate and yellow labs


That tie sounds very nice.
Cheers


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

tntele said:


> That really is a great look. I wish that I could pull that look off, but I'm afraid that I'm not as brave as you are. I've been around here lurking and occasionally posting and must say that I think you have the most unique look of anyone on the board. I really admire the way you put everything together. I want to see a picture of your Alden shell chukka boots in action!


Thanks, tntele! It's awfully nice of you to say. As for the chukkas, they'll be coming out as soon as the weather turns a bit cooler!


----------



## hbs midwest

PRL red twill BD--silver sleeve garters to adjust sleeve length
BB navy surcingle belt
LLB khaki twill dress chinos
PRL navy crew socks
LLB heavy boat mocs--stained cordovan
Huntington Black Watch tartan 3B sack jacket

It's Friday, and many of the old sartorial "workhorses" got pressed into service yet again....

Have a great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, tntele! It's awfully nice of you to say. As for the chukkas, they'll be coming out as soon as the weather turns a bit cooler!


...And up here, in the dead of Great Lakes winter, my management tolerates LLB Maine Hunting Shoes--with cords/khakis...

Looking forward to pix of the chukkas!

hbs


----------



## charphar

Gorgeous - albeit a tad warm - early fall day in NW Georgia...
White Jos. A. Bank OCBD
Flat front khakis
Brown leather belt
Tan argyles
Ancient Bass Weejuns
Timex Ironman watch (I forgot to put the Timex tank-style, with leather strap in my gym bag this morning )


----------



## Patrick06790

Duck said:


> I put my straw fedora away this week Uncle. It was a sad day since that was my only fedora. I am in the market for a nice winter fedora. Suggestions?


I have hats from Village Hat Shop and Hats In the Belfry (in Annapolis) that represented at the time of purchase an inexpensive way to play around with styles. I'd love to get a really good fedora but I need the money and the time to troop over to Noggin Tops and do it in person. Gotta reduce the debt first.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> I have hats from Village Hat Shop and Hats In the Belfry (in Annapolis) that represented at the time of purchase an inexpensive way to play around with styles. I'd love to get a really good fedora but I need the money and the time to troop over to Noggin Tops and do it in person. Gotta reduce the debt first.


Excellent thing to do


----------



## Brownshoe

J Press brown plaid lambswool jacket
vintage BB shirt
vintage rooster wool knit tie
Press "safety pin" tie clip
J Crew jeans and argyle socks
Bass saddle oxfords

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737829

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737826

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737830

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737831


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> J Press brown plaid lambswool jacket
> vintage BB shirt
> vintage rooster wool knit tie
> Press "safety pin" tie clip
> J Crew jeans and argyle socks
> Bass saddle oxfords
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737830


I like this look. Do you ever try dirty bucks with argyles & jeans?


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
Zegna chinos
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue university stripe OCBD
LE chinos
navy web belt with a white stripe
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue university stripe OCBD
LE chinos
navy web belt with a white stripe
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## mcarthur

Remodel Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL tan Khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## anglophile23

^Sorry double post

EB burgundy polo
no name chinos
weejuns
navy web belt with a red stripe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
T & A tie
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals
sterling silver & enamel cufflinks


----------



## Untilted

from e arlier tonite



virginia 44. pittsburgh 14.

gottago back to MJ dance party


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Looks nice. Consider a pocket square


----------



## Harris

Looks like the BB shetland crew. Liking the crew-tie combo. Nicely done. Wa. Hoo. Wa.


----------



## Harris

Brownshoe, is that the plaid sports jacket that Press is currently offering as part of the '07 fall lineup? Nice looking.

edit: how long is the safety pin tie clip? Is it an actual safety pin functioning as tie clip?



Brownshoe said:


> J Press brown plaid lambswool jacket
> vintage BB shirt
> vintage rooster wool knit tie
> Press "safety pin" tie clip
> J Crew jeans and argyle socks
> Bass saddle oxfords
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737829
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737826
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737830
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737831


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Looks nice. Consider a pocket square


Agree...and a v-neck sweater instead.


----------



## TMMKC

Brownshoe said:


> J Press brown plaid lambswool jacket
> vintage BB shirt
> vintage rooster wool knit tie
> Press "safety pin" tie clip
> J Crew jeans and argyle socks
> Bass saddle oxfords
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6737826


Looks great. May I ask where you got your bag? I am looking for a new briefcase (so far, a Tumi model is a the leading candidate), but I want something that will age to a nice patina like yours.


----------



## Brownshoe

Tenk you veddy much.

I found this bag years ago at a thrift shop in Connecticut--no label, and already beat to hell, but I loved its personality. It' been through some fairly rugged use, and is holding up well.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6753172

Harris, that is a 3" long collar bar that I have been using as a tie clip, as I'm favoring narrower and narrower ties. I tried it on a whim and liked the way it looked. It performs its function very well, too.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6753171

That jacket is from Press's current season. I tried on most of the new stuff, and this was one of those love at first sight items. I'd been wanting a brown glen plaid, and the cut and cloth of this coat really appealed to me.

I do wear bucks with this sort of ensemble frequently. The brown ones are Polo, the dirty ones BB (a sales clerk at J Crew correctly identified the BBs, and we ended up having a fun conversation about clothes. His favorite jacket was an old Press tweed owned by his grandfather).

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6753173


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Bros. GF suit coat
Brooks Bros. buff linen waistcoat
Brooks Bros. shirt
Harold Powell tie
Trafalgar braces
vintage linen pocket square
Corbin houndstooth trousers
BR socks
AE Park Avenues

vintage 10k white gold links


----------



## mcarthur

6
Very nice cufflinks. Brown or Black AE Park Avenue? Did you wear a fedora?


----------



## tripreed

Untilted said:


> from e arlier tonite


Maybe it's _a lot_ cooler in Charlottesville than it is in Clemson, but I have no idea how you're able to wear (what appears to be) a shetland sweater and a jacket like that without being drenched in sweat. Looks nice, though.


----------



## tripreed

Is that your homemade stroller outfit?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> 6
> Very nice cufflinks. Brown or Black AE Park Avenue? Did you wear a fedora?


Black, and yes, a vintage grey Adam restored by Art (my grandfather's fedora).



tripreed said:


> Is that your homemade stroller outfit?


Well, 'homemade' is a bit harsh, but yes! Strollers were often assembled from existing pieces in people's wardrobe.


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Well, 'homemade' is a bit harsh, but yes! Strollers were often assembled from existing pieces in people's wardrobe.


Sorry, I didn't mean it in a pejorative sense. Looks nice; I especially like the shirt collar.


----------



## AlanC

^I know, just giving you a hard time. 

Thanks, re the shirt. It's actually a non-OCBD made in the USA Brooks, a rare beast. I bought it from our own Doc Holliday. It's my go-to white French cuffed shirt.

The other pieces are certainly from disparate sources if not exactly homemade. The shoes are my regular AE's (from ebay), the trousers were thrift (~$2.50 or so), the tie is thrift and the vest is from ebay (armyhardhat). The trousers and vest were both bought with the stroller in mind, although I almost certainly would have purchased the trousers anyway.


----------



## Untilted

tripreed said:


> Maybe it's _a lot_ cooler in Charlottesville than it is in Clemson, but I have no idea how you're able to wear (what appears to be) a shetland sweater and a jacket like that without being drenched in sweat. Looks nice, though.


it was a pretty chilly night indeed. Loaned the jacket to a friend during the game.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your Grandfather fedora that Art remodel looked very good. How did you acquire the cufflinks?


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino made in Italy Como II brown fedora


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Press Poplin (I know, past season, but the seasons have been out of wack.)
RL Lilac OC club
RL Linen floral bow
Trafalgar brown cortina strap w/engraved buckle
Fair Isle socks (brown/green/purple, PS)
LHS in Cigar cordo




























detail on shirt/tie:










HL


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
Bills Khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## Untilted

HL, amazing suit (soft shoulders), shirt, bow tie and socks. Keep them coming.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> How did you acquire the cufflinks?


Ebay.


----------



## Danny

HL,

Liking the bow tie. Nice one.

Danny


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
HL,
Nice bow tie, wearing socks consider wearing pocket square


----------



## AldenPyle

*Ont the walk to work*

Purple Plaid Brooks Sport Shirt
Navy LE Surcingle
Khaki Bills Authentic M1
Boat Shoes








Fooling around w/ a new camera phone to see what it can do.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel motorcycle jacket
LP shirt
RLPL pant
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

TMMKC said:


> Agree...and a v-neck sweater instead.


Sacrilege!


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps


----------



## paper clip

Alan, your outfit is outstanding. Nicely put together.

Fall-ish Monday morning here.

BB 3/2 sack tweed from AlanC
JAB paisley square
BB slim fit yellow OCBD
LE black pima cotton sweater-vest
BB shell belt
Bill's M1
Macy's Club Room argyles
986 (post fall clean-up of last week - note - no polish or cream used - I cleaned using Lexol leather cleaner wipes and then vigorously wiped using old t-shirt and then 10 minutes of horsehair brushing)





































Good day, all.


----------



## hbs midwest

Monday meeting madness:

Jos.A.Bank ancient and venerable (1980 vintage) 3/2 blue-grey Harris tweed jacket
BB OCBD white
BS Marylebone CC tie (nvay/cardinal red/goldyellow narrow stripes)
LLB khakis-British tan
Bass burgundy leather belt
PRL crew socks-navy 
LLB boat mocs
Silk pocket square--pale yellow/deep red/navy foulard print

Have a great week, all!

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

Sorry for the large format...ran out of time to reformat at another Web site....

B2 blue OCBD
Ben Silver bow tie
Alan Flusser wool/cashmere herringbone jacket (lightweight and incredibly soft!)
Paisley PS
Crookhorn web belt
RLP "Phillip" chinos
B2 argyle socks
Nordstrom saddle shoes
B2 watch w/solid burgundy ribbon band (not shown)
Paco Rabanne (great, "old school" scent)


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC and PC
Thank you for posting pictures. Nice looking attire. Argyle socks!


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> TMMKC and PC
> Thank you for posting pictures. Nice looking attire. Argyle socks!


Thanks for the compliment, Mac.


----------



## Patrick06790

Last Friday, old Brooks wash 'n' wear suit I thrifted this summer for the usual paltry sum, plus a J Press tie that wouldn't behave and those Press suede brogues. I should have dug up a plain yellow square but I ran out of time for fussing.




























And earlier today, as autumn starts to settle in, moleskins by Ralph (via AlanC), Mercer bd, Orvis "Ernest Hemingway's favorite ambulance driver's jacket," and an Indiana Jones hat that has been rained on, sat on, and otherwise abused during the better part of five fishing campaigns. Alden walkers adorn the feet.


----------



## Brownshoe

I want to be Patrick when I grow up.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick - great outfits. Sorry about the Mets.:icon_pale: I hope you did not do anything drastic to your Mr. Met pin and David Hober tie!


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> Patrick - great outfits. Sorry about the Mets.:icon_pale: I hope you did not do anything drastic to your Mr. Met pin and David Hober tie!


I may be a loser, but dammit, I'm well-dressed.

Had to rethink tonight's casual deal as the weather changed abruptly, so switched to lighter cords and minimally-lined sack jacket, added square. This evening I'll be first in a pizzeria and then perched on an uncomfortable metal folding chair in a church basement, if you get my drift.


----------



## spielerman

Brownshoe said:


> I want to be Patrick when I grow up.


+1 on that in the clothing department.


----------



## anglophile23

^great style Patrick as per usual

PF white OCBD
chocolate cords
tan surcingle with a green stripe
sperry topsiders


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Funeral today (sorry about the general lousiness of and lack of detail in the pics):

B2 heavy navy flannel pinstripe (3/2 sack, etc)
B2 white OC club
Press pin (clearly, I love this thing)
B2 black strap w/sterling buckle
hooped socks
Norwegian split toe bluchers in #8 shell




























and it's probably time I got over my reticence and posted a pic that showed my mug. This will sure make all of you who urged me to post pics to regret your folly.


----------



## Untilted

HL, very well-done. You always make the club collar look great. I dig the skinny tie too.


----------



## mcarthur

HL,
Very appropriate attire for the funeral. I like your NST. Consider pocket square


----------



## tntele

HL, great look once again. Do your shirts have holes in the club collar for the pin or do you just "push" the pin through the color. I like the club collar and wonder if these are stock shirts in OC or if they are MTM.

Thanks


----------



## tripreed

Brownshoe said:


> I want to be Patrick when I grow up.


Get in line.

OK, between Brownshoe and HL Poling, I'm completely sold on the Press collar pin. I think I'm going to call tomorrow and order one.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tilt, mac, and tntele.

While you can sometimes find collars with ready-made holes in them, none of mine do. I just push the pin through. Usually, the holes close back up in the wash, though you do need to be careful about snagging the fabric.

I've had most of my clubs made up for me by Brooks, but, as I posted recently, I've picked up several from RL in the past couple of weeks. 

Again, thanks for the kind words.

HL


----------



## Untilted

I only see "collar holder" on j.press website. is that the same as the "collar pin"?


----------



## Brownshoe

HL--impeccable style AND distinguished handsomeness!!??

Now you're just being annoying.

Extinguished,

BrSh


----------



## Brownshoe

Untilted said:


> I only see "collar holder" on j.press website. is that the same as the "collar pin"?


Nope--different. I guess they're not available online.

I like the holders well enough, too, but the collar pin is actually a large safety pin, with more elegant lines.

I kinda stole the idea of using it as a tie bar from that picture of John O'Hara at his desk, though he pinned the blade of the tie to his shirt--I don't pierce the tie, but close the bar over it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry suede jacket
Borrelli shirt
Barbera pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- neck tie
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday Morn*

BB OCBD--yellow
BS club tie--London Wasps FC (burgundy/navy guard stripes, old gold wasp woven motif
BB surcingle belt--navy
LLB chino twills--taupe (yeah, I have a closet full of 'em in assorted colors)--cuffed, of course
PRL argyles--navy w/ burgundy & hunter green diamonds, old gold rakers
Gokey boat mocs--stained cordovan
Ancient & venerable Huntington blazer (re-lined)--hunter green

Thank God--no meetings today!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Funeral today (sorry about the general lousiness of and lack of detail in the pics):
> 
> B2 heavy navy flannel pinstripe (3/2 sack, etc)
> B2 white OC club
> Press pin (clearly, I love this thing)
> B2 black strap w/sterling buckle
> hooped socks
> Norwegian split toe bluchers in #8 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's probably time I got over my reticence and posted a pic that showed my mug. This will sure make all of you who urged me to post pics to regret your folly.


HLP:

You honor the departed quite well--appropriate restraint, without being mistaken for the funeral service CEO.

Love the club (golf) collars!

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

BrSh, praise coming from you is praise indeed. Thank you.

And hbs, I greatly appreciate your kind words as well. No, to have been mistaken for the CEO of the funeral service providers, I would have had to have had a buzz cut and have been wearing wrap-around sunglasses. Somehow, to me, the aspiring Mafioso look doesn't equal trustworthy/professional.


----------



## Tucker

BB OCBD, university stripe, burgundy
Press surcingle, wine
Bills M2, khaki, cuffed
BB argyles, burgundy/khaki
AE Camden penny loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

In haste...

Mostly unlined BB sack, good for these in between sort of days and evenings
Hober grenadine
BB "Brooks Flannel" shirt
LL Bean twills
AE Hancocks
Central strap


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Press blue/black mini-tattersal BD
S&B needlepoint belt (reddish w/cocktails)
501s
Rod Lavers


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> In haste...
> 
> Mostly unlined BB sack, good for these in between sort of days and evenings
> Hober grenadine
> BB "Brooks Flannel" shirt
> LL Bean twills
> AE Hancocks
> Central strap


Patrick, I've been looking at the BB flannel shirts on the Web. How are they? And what sort of ironing do they require. BTW, I mentioned it in the other post but I'm not sure you saw it: I have a new novel debuting at the Frankfurt book Fair in Oct. I've got an excerpt up on my Web site and so if anyone's interested in checking it out.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

BB OCBD..blue
Bills M2 flat fronts
Royden Shotshell belt
Central Strap (navy and red)
LL Bean chukkas


----------



## AldenPyle

*Chasin the 'Shoe*

Inspired by Brownshoe's recent work with denim and wool,























Southwick Miles 3/2 Sack w/side vents
Jantzen Tattersall Flap BC3BD
BB Knit Tie
Khaki LE Surcingle
Sugarcane Repros
Khaki Train Socks
AE Wilberts


----------



## Brownshoe

Ha!!

I looked at the photos before reading the text, and thought to myself, "I would totally wear that."

Love it, irritated that you do it better.

Great collar on that shirt.


----------



## Untilted

AP,

Great idea.

BUT: too many patterns going on there above the waist. A little too busy. Replace the patterned knit tie wiht a solid navy or maroon knit tie.

Beautiful jacket, and jeans.


----------



## anglophile23

^Great shirt/jacket/tie combo. I love that tie.

Gitman Bros OCBD blue university stripe
LE cuffed chinos
navy surcingle belt with a white stripe down the middle
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Patrick, I've been looking at the BB flannel shirts on the Web. How are they? And what sort of ironing do they require. BTW, I mentioned it in the other post but I'm not sure you saw it: I have a new novel debuting at the Frankfurt book Fair in Oct. I've got an excerpt up on my Web site and so if anyone's interested in checking it out.


Will do.

The Brooks shirts require minimal ironing, but they are not treated. I give them five-ten minutes in the dryer at lowest heat and then hang.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci suede jacket
Zegna shirt
Agnona pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
PRL Yellow Sweater Vest
PRL Flat Front Chinos
Blue Nautica Striped Tie
BB Lambswool Sportcoat, no darts, Gray
AE McAllister in Burgundy Calf
PRL Burgundy Belt
PRL Navy with Silver Polka Dots Pocket Square
Some kind of tan socks, rather uninspired.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Yellow BB shirt, black surcingle belt, grey "fake" flannels, O'Connells sack blazer, and...Bruno Magli loafers.

Tomorrow, I'm off to see that tailor in Toronto for the fitting of my 8-button blazer, and I'm planning to hit the Gucci store as well and try on some pairs. I really should save my money for some more boring purpose, but the bit loafer thing has been nagging me from the back of my mind for nearly 10 years now, so what the hey and I will be able to check it off the list.

DocD


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Middleweek Garb*

J. Press 3B sack multicolor houndstooth sport coat
J.Press Blue OCBD
BB stone gabardine trousers
Trafalgar burgundy calfskin strap with foxhead buckle
Alden burgundy calfskin loafers.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday--Over the Hump*

BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
JAB poplin suit (late 80s vintage)--sage olive, 3/2 sack jacket (remeber the "Valley" model?) plain front trousers, 1-5/8" cuffs...I know it's past Labor Day, but Indian Summer temps are in the high 70s out here--a bit warmish for season-specific fabrics...
Navy surcingle
BS tie-Royal Marines (navy ground, deep red, emerald, & gold narrow stripes)
Pocket square--of unknown provenance--navy with emerald and red print
JAB OTC socks--navy with woven pheasant motif from sometime in the 80s
AE paxton penny loafers--burgundy

Have a great Wednesday, all!:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Untilted said:


> AP,
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> BUT: too many patterns going on there above the waist. A little too busy. Replace the patterned knit tie wiht a solid navy or maroon knit tie.
> 
> Beautiful jacket, and jeans.


Untilted...

The knit ties would definitely work; also consider small club woven motifs on navy or maroon ground for a change of pace...

My afterhours array frequently mixes Levi's denim with tweed, flannel, or corduroy sportcoats/blazers--glad to see you going public with your take on this phenomenon, Brownshoe, AldenPyle, et al...well done, gentlemen.

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

Doctor Damage said:


> Tomorrow, I'm off to see that tailor in Toronto for the fitting of my 8-button blazer, and I'm planning to hit the Gucci store as well and try on some pairs. I really should save my money for some more boring purpose, but the bit loafer thing has been nagging me from the back of my mind for nearly 10 years now, so what the hey and I will be able to check it off the list.
> 
> DocD


Post a picture when you get the loafer. I was at a Gucci store not a week ago and am still cursing myself for not at least trying on their bit loafer...too many "hovering" sales people really un-nerves me sometimes.


----------



## mcarthur

Doctor Damage said:


> Yellow BB shirt, black surcingle belt, grey "fake" flannels, O'Connells sack blazer, and...Bruno Magli loafers.
> 
> Tomorrow, I'm off to see that tailor in Toronto for the fitting of my 8-button blazer, and I'm planning to hit the Gucci store as well and try on some pairs. I really should save my money for some more boring purpose, but the bit loafer thing has been nagging me from the back of my mind for nearly 10 years now, so what the hey and I will be able to check it off the list.
> 
> DocD


Good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## TMMKC

Blue B2 OCBD
Vintage-wash Gap jeans
Black Kenneth Cole driving mocs (no socks)
Black Timberland leather belt
B2 watch with blue/tan stripe ribbon
Chicago Cubs Cap (Go Cubbies! THIS is next year...I can only hope:icon_smile_big


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
Alden long wing blucher oxford, burgundy shell


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Purple/white univ. stripe OCBD
Purple/green ribbon belt
yellowish-tan M2s
fair isle socks
986s


----------



## Connemara

Do you find the BrooksFlannel shirts incredibly itchy without an undershirt? Or is that just me?



Patrick06790 said:


> In haste...
> 
> Mostly unlined BB sack, good for these in between sort of days and evenings
> Hober grenadine
> BB "Brooks Flannel" shirt
> LL Bean twills
> AE Hancocks
> Central strap


----------



## oldschoolprep

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Funeral today (sorry about the general lousiness of and lack of detail in the pics):
> 
> B2 heavy navy flannel pinstripe (3/2 sack, etc)
> B2 white OC club
> Press pin (clearly, I love this thing)
> B2 black strap w/sterling buckle
> hooped socks
> Norwegian split toe bluchers in #8 shell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's probably time I got over my reticence and posted a pic that showed my mug. This will sure make all of you who urged me to post pics to regret your folly.


Nice duds Mr. Poling. Are you a PA alum?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Good eye, OSP.

But, no. I went to one of PA's NEPSAC rivals, a bit more westerly, a bit more southerly, a bit more...well, I'll stop there.

I thrifted the tie in Boston years ago. I ripped out the PA tag and had the tie exorcised. Now, it's just a good looking repp.

HL


----------



## A.Squire

***PSA*

H L P &S is a prof. driver on a closed course--the rest of you, please, black socks only with the above. You have not his exp.


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

*"Just a Spoonful of Tussin Makes the Trazodone Go Down..."*

Ahh, Wednesday, Day of Doom, the day I spend about six hours in an airless closet dispensing all meds.

Or, rather, supervising the residents taking their own meds, and making sure the little mamma-tammas don't palm, cheek or otherwise jack around with their pills.

The med pass redefines tedium.

Also it got hot and humid again, dammit, I've had enough. So the BB poplin jacket makes what I hope is its last appearance of '07; with LE pinpoint (too warm for oxford), thrifted and rather wide version of "The Guy Tie"; LE Cheep Chinos; and the Alden Pursuit Shoe.

As I type this at 12:37 a.m. Thursday I must say that what the Pursuit Shoe lacks in elegance it certainly makes up in comfort. I was on my feet for about seven hours and twenty minutes of my eight-hour shift. And, by golly, I'm ready to dance the Charleston in my underwear on Mt. Everest.


----------



## anglophile23

BB OCBD-white with a yellow check pattern
chocolate cords
brown leather belt
sperry topsiders


----------



## AldenPyle

P06709 - Nice check on the jacket, where is it from?






















Andover Shop 2 Button Darted w/Green& Blue Windowpane
Jantzen Gingham PP OCBD
Red BB University w/Navy Dots
Brown LE O-Ring Belt
Midnight Navy LE Flat Yearrounders
BB Argyles
Chestnut AE Norse Bluchers

First time I wore these pants. As I suspected, I have some room to have them cuffed (they were purchased uncuffed from Inlet). May be the contrast between light colored jacket and dark pants is making me look short. OTOH, it maybe my lack of height that is making me look short.


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue
BB Glen Plaid Suit, 2 button, flat front pants
CH Wingtips, Black Calf
PRL Argyle socks

No tie today as I have to be in the plant


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> P06709 - Nice check on the jacket, where is it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be the contrast between light colored jacket and dark pants is making me look short. OTOH, it maybe my lack of height that is making me look short.


Brooks poplin's from the collection of eBay seller and forum member "Mack12something," whose weekly For Sale list is must reading for me.

I'm guessing from the bookshelves that you're about 5'11" or so. Not exactly huge, but hardly short. (I'm 5' 9")


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks poplin's from the collection of eBay seller and forum member "Mack12something," whose weekly For Sale list is must reading for me.
> 
> I'm guessing from the bookshelves that you're about 5'11" or so. Not exactly huge, but hardly short. (I'm 5' 9")


I am five foot nine and a quarter which, as a matter of fact, I do round off to 5'11'' or so.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday*

LE Broadcloth BD--Dress Stuart mini tartan (white ground/predominantly deep red overplaid)
LE club tie--deep red/gamebird woven motif (from the early 80s--I inherited it from my Dad--3-1/4" width)
BB surcingle-hunter green
LLB poplin khakis--plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs
PRL sport socks--wool, same shade of red as tie
Alden tassel loafers--burgundy calf (for Jos.A.Bank, ca 1989)
Huntington 3/2 blazer--ancient and venerable hunter green

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!

hbs :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> I am five foot nine and a quarter which, as a matter of fact, I do round off to 5'11'' or so.


I originally typed 5'9" but didn't want to insult you.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks poplin's from the collection of eBay seller and forum member "Mack12something," whose weekly For Sale list is must reading for me.
> 
> I'm guessing from the bookshelves that you're about 5'11" or so. Not exactly huge, but hardly short. (I'm 5' 9")


Patrick & AP....

Both of you are at least somewhat tall from my (barely) 5'6" perspective--perhaps there are traces of Hobbit or Dwarf in our family tree...

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

5' 9" is just tall enough not to be short per se, but not tall enough to be, well, tall.

It also means finding the right jacket length can be tricky. Sometimes 33 inches in length looks absurd, other times just fine.


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> 5' 9" is just tall enough not to be short per se, but not tall enough to be, well, tall..


It's almost like it's...average!


----------



## oldschoolprep

Beautiful autumn day in the Peoples' Republic of Ann Arbor. Gitman blue OCB. One lecture at 1:00 pm and then out for golf! Too bad there's a U of M home game this weekend or I could get three rounds in this week. After being here since 1980, I still can't believe they let people park on the U's excellent Robert Trent Jones designed golf course during fhome football games.

Playing the role of professor today:

RT stiped bow - green, burgundy & gold
J. Press 3B sack district check sportcoat - olive, taupe, orange and green
BB alligato strap with mongrammed gold slide buckle
Corbin British khaki gabardines
BB cordovan penny loafers crica 1992


----------



## vwguy

Bass chinos
LE burgundy stripe OCBD
J. Crew wool sack

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> It's almost like it's...average!


I refuse to be average. Medium's okay.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Same thing as yesterday (shhh!). The tailor was sort in bemused(?) by my sack blazer, as such things just aren't seen in Canada. He seemed happy with the quality.

DocD


----------



## mpcsb

Doctor Damage said:


> Same thing as yesterday (shhh!). The tailor was sort in bemused(?) by my sack blazer, as such things just aren't seen in Canada. He seemed happy with the quality.
> 
> DocD


Gasp! Surely you changed your socks. :devil:


----------



## Doctor Damage

mpcsb said:


> Gasp! Surely you changed your socks. :devil:


Oh yes! And the tighty-whities!

DocD


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Beautiful autumn day in the Peoples' Republic of Ann Arbor. Gitman blue OCB. One lecture at 1:00 pm and then out for golf! Too bad there's a U of M home game this weekend or I could get three rounds in this week. After being here since 1980, I still can't believe they let people park on the U's excellent Robert Trent Jones designed golf course during fhome football games.
> 
> Playing the role of professor today:
> 
> RT stiped bow - green, burgundy & gold
> J. Press 3B sack district check sportcoat - olive, taupe, orange and green
> BB alligato strap with mongrammed gold slide buckle
> Corbin British khaki gabardines
> BB cordovan penny loafers crica 1992


As you know the football revenue funds the majority of the athletic program


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
SF- neck tie
H- ps


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Orange/white univ OC club collar (B2 MTM)
Brown bow w/orange skull and bones
Trafalgar brown strap w/engraved buckle
M2s (stone chamois)
Clark desert boots


----------



## Untilted

Can we _please_ have a camera shot of the shirt+tie combo, HL?


----------



## Desk Jockey

I'll surely second that. Oh, and pitch perfect albeit for a morbid reason on the first.

J Press blue OCBD
Bill's M2 in British khaki
J Press navy surcingle belt
J Crew green argyles
Bass half-strap USA weejuns

So what if the barkeep looked at me cross, it *is* still warm enough for a G&T.


----------



## AldenPyle

BB Oxford Cloth Sack
Ecru BB Supima OCBD
BB #1 Stripe
Blue LE Surcingle Belt
Grey M1 Poplin
Yellow Uniqlo Crew Socks
AE Nashua Loafers
[I include the 2nd picture because I suspect most of you have never seen a Brooks Broothers Buttondown collar or a Burgundy #1 Stripe tie.]


----------



## browning806

*First WAYW Post*

Polo OCBD - Green University Stripe 
LE Grosgrain Belt - Green, White, Navy 
LLB Double L Chinos - Khaki
Polo Slack Socks - Blue
Florsheim - Burgundy Penny Loafers

Suffer the wrinkles as I wore this all day and sorry for the bad lighting!


----------



## Patrick06790

browning806 said:


> Suffer the wrinkles as I wore this all day and sorry for the bad lighting!


What wrinkles?

Nice job.


----------



## anglophile23

EB burgundy polo
LE cuffed chinos
navy surcingle with a red stripe
Bass Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani BL sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Zegna chinos
NM belt
Zegna socks
Belvedere penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Northeastern

Mixing denim and tweed today

Donegal Tweed Jacket, 2 button
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
Navy J.Press knit tie
PRL Jeans
J. Crew "Bleeker" oxfords
J. Crew brown belt
PRL Navy cotton socks

and the finishing touch...
old, faded, and funky smelling Red Sox cap stuck in my back pocket for later tonight at the bar. If I wore hats more often, I'd be more motivated to replace this thing.

As a side note, I went outside just now and it's wicked hot outside, well for October. I think the tweed might not stay on much longer.


----------



## tintin

*Casual Friday*

Persols, shorts and topsiders.

https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=persolsof5.png


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday Corporate Casual*

501s 
PRL pique golf shirt--pink
BB hunter green surcingle
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey boat mocs
Navy/hunter green watchband (hat tip to Lisa Birnbach and _The Preppy Handbook_)
Old faithful Huntington Black Watch tartan 3/2 sack jacket--warm enough that it will remain in office closet remainder of the day...

Enjoy the weekend, all! :icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Untilted said:


> Can we _please_ have a camera shot of the shirt+tie combo, HL?


Thanks, Tilt and DeskJockey. I got home much too late last night (actually, early this morning) to wake the old Leica and get pics. If you're still interested, I'll be happy to do some historical reenactment photography.


----------



## jeph

Autumn is here. Today I am wearing:

Vintage Barbour Northumbria 
Press Donegal Sports coat
Blue slim fit BB OCBD
Levi’s Vintage Raw Denim 501
Braided BB Belt
Navy Marks & Spencer socks
Alden 986

jeph


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, Tilt and DeskJockey. I got home much too late last night (actually, early this morning) to wake the old Leica and get pics. If you're still interested, I'll be happy to do some historical reenactment photography.


Just snap a shot next time you wear that club collar orange university stripe shirt. 

Sounds like a cool shirt.

Thanks.


----------



## tntele

*Hey HL!*

Can I go shopping with you in NYC? I may have to make a special trip from Memphis to find where you get your club collars and collection of Jolly Rogers!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Northeastern said:


> PRL Jeans





hbs midwest said:


> 501s





jeph said:


> Levi's Vintage Raw Denim 501


That's got to be more denim per diem than I've seen here ever before.

PRL blue OC sports coat
BB yellow OCBD
Bill's M2s in khaki
Unknown brown braid belt
Quoddy's canoe mocs

All's I need is a pair of oxford cloth trousers and thereafter I can claim the Captain Awesome commission I so rightly deserve.


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue university stripe OCBD
LE chinos
navy surcingle with a khaki stripe
sperry topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valstar windbreaker
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## wolfhound986

BB blue OCBD
LE tan chinos
brown calf belt
BB tan wool argyles
BB burgundy calfskin penny loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night, BB blue plaid sack, lilac BB shirt, Hober tie and square, AE Fifth Aves.


----------



## Patrick06790

Tonight the residents get two, two Brooks sacks in a row. It's also movie night, and instead of "Yo Mamma-Tamma II" or "Lethal Impulse VI" I'm bringing Hitchcock - a double feature of_ North By Northwest_ and _Psycho_.

One advantage of the swing shift is that while it's quite warm out right now, the sun goes down around 6:15 and the building is still air-conditioned to the point of hypothermia, thus making the wearing of half-lined wool suits eminently practical.

Finally, I am pleased to report my new photo-valet, Ralphus Jr., is proving adept with the natural light studies.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## randomdude

Patrick06790 said:


> Last night, BB blue plaid sack, lilac BB shirt, Hober tie and square, AE Fifth Aves.


That tie is amazing.


----------



## anglophile23

PF blue OCBD
navy blazer
wool tie from AlanC
white cotton PS with a blue check 
tan surcingle with a green stripe
LE cuffed chinos
weejuns


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Yesterday:

B2 Platonic Ideal Navy Blazer
Purple/white univ. stripe BD
Press Ribbon belt
M2s in stone
986s


----------



## Tucker

Golden Fleece sportcoat (brown/beige houndstooth, silk/linen/wool)
BB #1 stripe, burgundy
BB shell belt
Jos Bank Signature gabardines, brown
AE Randolph, burgundy shell


----------



## AldenPyle

Tucker said:


> Golden Fleece sportcoat (brown/beige houndstooth, silk/linen/wool)
> BB #1 stripe, burgundy
> BB shell belt
> Jos Bank Signature gabardines, brown
> AE Randolph, burgundy shell


Perfect!


----------



## wolfhound986

Tucker said:


> Golden Fleece sportcoat (brown/beige houndstooth, silk/linen/wool)
> BB #1 stripe, burgundy
> BB shell belt
> Jos Bank Signature gabardines, brown
> AE Randolph, burgundy shell


Tucker, that combination is really sharp!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Nice outfit. Consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
Bills khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## TradTeacher

Tucker said:


> Golden Fleece sportcoat (brown/beige houndstooth, silk/linen/wool)
> BB #1 stripe, burgundy
> BB shell belt
> Jos Bank Signature gabardines, brown
> AE Randolph, burgundy shell


Two questions...

1. Is that the coat you purchased during the BB F&F sale? It looks great!

2. How do you like those Bank gabs? I just bought a pair of BB during the sale and they're nice. Just wondered how those compare...

Thanks,

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

Tucker, beautifully done.


----------



## AldenPyle

*The "Scholar" in "Action"*
















Bllue BB 3/2 Sack Blazer (Looks almost green here, but in fact just a lighter than navy kind of blue)
White Jantzen OCBD with Pink Window Pane
Gold BB #1 Stripe
Wheat M1 in Oxford Canvas
Blue Uniqlo Crew Socks
Merlot AE Cole Dress Pennies


----------



## anglophile23

EB blue polo
no-name chinos
navy surcingle belt with a red stripe
sperry topsiders

I can hardly contain my excitement for the above. I think I need to go shopping for some new stuff:icon_smile_big:. After all I don't want to bore y'all so in reality, by buying more I am performing a public service. I like this reasoning.


----------



## kitonbrioni

D&G blazer
Brioni shirt
Ammonite cufflinks
Armani pant
TB belt
Armani socks
BB bluchers


----------



## Tucker

TradTeacher said:


> Two questions...
> 
> 1. Is that the coat you purchased during the BB F&F sale? It looks great!
> 
> 2. How do you like those Bank gabs? I just bought a pair of BB during the sale and they're nice. Just wondered how those compare...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TT:teacha:


1. Yes, and it would look even nicer in a decent photo. My seven-year-old really needs to improve his photography skills. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it is a GF, which is not listed on the BB website. The fit is slimmer through the waist than the other BB sacks, and it fits nicely. At $349 - 25%, I couldn't pass it up. I'll wear it from early spring through early autumn.

2. They are OK; I picked them up during one of Bank's many sales last year, about $60 if I recall correctly. Not as nice as the BB, though.

Forgot to mention, the shirt is a BB pinpoint in ecru (looks white with the glare).


----------



## Patrick06790

*Mooks beware*

In honor of the two extra-retarded threads next door, I am going to the grocery store. Not only that, I am walking - about a mile and a quarter each way.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

JAB Poplin summer suit--khaki, 3/2 sack, late 80s vintage (Indian summer-80s @ 6am--is this Milwaukee or Memphis???)
cotton pocket square--burgundy
BB OCBD--blue
BS tie--Wiltshire Regt--wine ground w/navy&buff stripes
Bass burgundy leather belt
PRL generic navy socks
LLB mocs--old faithfuls

It will cool off for flannels & tweeds--also for snow removal...

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## charphar

Kicking back, working at home today...
Jos A Bank blue university stripe OCBD
No-name khakis
Brown leather belt
Adidas Stan Smith tennis shoes (leather, old school!)
Timex Ironman watch​


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust Fedora


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Hot Houston Mid-Summer Day in A2 on October 8*

Its sweltering in Ann Arbor today with the thermometer hitting 88 ar 11:30 am and slated to peak at 91. With high humidity it feels like Houston in August! We should relish it while we can, Michigan winters are severe.

BB 3B Sack Navy Blazer with patch pockets
Yellow Chemise Lacoste
Charleston Khakis
J. Press Navy and Yellow Dring Ribbon Belt
Vintage "new" Bean Mocassins (circa 1988-89) just re-found them while cleaning out a den closet over the weekend. Never worn. Thought box contained old documents. A nice surprise


----------



## nerdykarim

I'm visiting my parents in Olympia this weekend, and it is FREEZING...it was around 40 and rainy last night.

Today, I'll be wearing some brown PRL dress cords, a tattersall Barbour shirt w/ button-down collar, and a navy blue shetland crewneck.

As much as I love the South, it's nice to get a jump start on fall.


----------



## Duck

No Client Monday

Red Uni B2 OCBD
B2 Trousers
B2 sack Blazer
Alden bit loafers
AA 406 Paris blonde frames
White PS


----------



## mcarthur

^
Sounds like a nice outfit. Post picture


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^
> Sounds like a nice outfit. Post picture


I will Uncle.


----------



## anglophile23

hbs midwest said:


> JAB Poplin summer suit--khaki, 3/2 sack, late 80s vintage (*Indian summer-80s @ 6am--is this Milwaukee or Memphis???)*
> cotton pocket square--burgundy
> BB OCBD--blue
> BS tie--Wiltshire Regt--wine ground w/navy&buff stripes
> Bass burgundy leather belt
> PRL generic navy socks
> LLB mocs--old faithfuls
> 
> It will cool off for flannels & tweeds--also for snow removal...
> 
> Have a great week, all! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> hbs


If it was Memphis then it would be 92. It is october right?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Simple*

B2 polo (sort of sea foam green. odd.)
J. Crew stone twill shorts
Sperrys


----------



## AldenPyle

*East Meets West*









Brrown BB Herringbone 3/2 Sack Flat w/cuffs
Blue Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD
Burgundy Japanese J.Press Japanese Demon Club Tie
Brown AE Belt
Navy BB Argyles
Chili AE Benton Bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

PF blue university stripe OCBD
LE chinos
navy surcingle with a tan stripe
weejuns


----------



## Brownshoe

AldenPyle said:


> Brrown BB Herringbone 3/2 Sack Flat w/cuffs
> Blue Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD
> Burgundy Japanese J.Press Japanese Demon Club Tie
> Brown AE Belt
> Navy BB Argyles
> Chili AE Benton Bluchers


I am stunned--that might be my favorite of all of the suits ever to appear in this thread. God, I love it.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks. Sometimes you win with ebay, sometimes you lose. But I am glad that I had the pants cuffed with no break. It looks way better.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Finally Time for Autumn Garb*

Some paperwork and conference calls this morning and then off to the Repuiblican Presidential Nominee debates in Dearborn, MI later in the day

Ben Silver grey and yellow herringbone 3B sack with patch pockets
BB White OCBD
Polo red challis tie with phesant cocks in flight
Corbin stone gabardine trousers with 1.5" cuffs
Trafalgar foxhead buckle with cordovan strap
BB Shell Cordovan loafers bought new in '84


----------



## Northeastern

Another travel day...
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Yellow
BB Khaki Chinos, no cuff
BB Camel Hair sportcoat, brown plaid
PRL Brown Leather Belt
Church's Loafers, brown (new-to-me pair from eBay, hopefully the soles aren't made of Semtex or something as I'm heading to the airport in a few hours)
J. Press Navy Knit tie
PRL Argyle Socks, Navy with Grey and Burgundy
BB Burgundy pocket square


----------



## Tucker

Brownshoe said:


> I am stunned--that might be my favorite of all of the suits ever to appear in this thread. God, I love it.


Agreed. Sharp, as always, AldenPyle.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Brrown BB Herringbone 3/2 Sack Flat w/cuffs
> Blue Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD
> * Burgundy Japanese J.Press Japanese Demon Club Tie*
> Brown AE Belt
> Navy BB Argyles
> Chili AE Benton Bluchers


Any chance of a closeup of this?


----------



## randomdude

Patrick06790 said:


> *Burgundy Japanese J.Press Japanese Demon Club Tie*
> Any chance of a closeup of this?


+1

Sounds like a great tie!


----------



## hbs midwest

*And then it was Tuesday...*

BB OCBD--blue univ stripe
BS tie--ruby w/marigold narrow ("Kennedy") stripes
surcingle--maroon
LLB twill chinos--taupe, 1-5/8" cuffs
PRL generic socks--maroon
Alden HS tassel loafers (1990 vintage)--burgundy calf
Huntington (ancient & venerable) blazer
PS--cotton/linen marigold, from Roger Stevens, Downtown Milwaukee's Southwick/Samuelsohn source

Have a good Tuesday, all. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^
Please post picture


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks all. Here is a picture of the tie that I previously posted. 








I keep hoping that Press will expand to HK.


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> Thanks all. Here is a picture of the tie that I previously posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hoping that Press will expand to HK.


WOW!!!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z- shirt
H- necktie
H- ps


----------



## old_style

Looking Sharp McArthur. I bet the fedora really pulls the look together.


----------



## mcarthur

old_style said:


> Looking Sharp McArthur. I bet the fedora really pulls the look together.


Thank you! It does pull the look together. Graham is located in Chicago


----------



## AldenPyle

*First Moderately Cool Day*

















Andover Shop 2Button Darted
Khaki LE Cotton Crewneck 
Jantzen Red&Blue Tattersall Pinpoint OC3BD
Burgundy BB Univesity Tie
Blue LE Surcingle
Olive Bills M1 Oxford Canvas
Blue LE Crew Socks
Caramel AE Wilbert


----------



## Patrick06790

Long day. Making cup of tea. Two-button sack from Eljo's. BB shirt and (old) wool tie. Orvis cords and shoes.


----------



## anglophile23

EB tattersall OCBD
LE chinos
navy surcingle with a white stripe
sperry topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Theory pant
KS belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Northeastern

J.Press Charcoal 3/2 Sack Suit, ebay strikes again!
BB Original Polo Collar Blue University Stripe OCBD
Gieves & Hawkes Purple Striped Tie, memento of my first trip to Saville Row wanted to add a little color to a conservative outfit
J.Crew Black Leather Belt
AE Garner Monkstrap Oxfords, Black Calf
PRL Grey Cashmere socks (Thank you T.J. Maxx, these ones actually stay up!)
PRL Navy Silk Pocket Square


----------



## mcarthur

AP and Patrick,
I like your attire


----------



## hbs midwest

*FALL (Fall At Long Last)*

JAB (ancient & venerable) Harris blue/grey herringbone 3/2 jacket
PS--butter yellow cotton/linen
BB pinpoint BD--blue-on-white tattersall 
Talbott tie--butter yellow ground, blue/claret/hunter mini-pine foulard (1990 vintage)
BB navy surcingle
LLB khaki twills--plain front, 1-5/8'' cuffs (cold enough for cords--will probably remain so for the next 5 months)
argyles of unknown source--navy/grey/butter,red rakers
AE Paxton pennies--burgundy

Looking good this morning, gentlemen! :thumbs-up:

Have a good Wednesday, all!

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Nice Autumn Day*

BB 3B Sack Camel Camelhair sport coat with patch pockets
Blue Polo OCBD
Burgundy wool challis Robert Talbott necktie with upland bird motiff
Dark grey wool flannel Southwick tousers
BB dark brown alligator strap with monogrammed buckle
BB cordovan loafers


----------



## hbs midwest

oldschoolprep said:


> BB 3B Sack Camel Camelhair sport coat with patch pockets
> Blue Polo OCBD
> Burgundy wool challis Robert Talbott necktie with upland bird motiff
> Dark grey wool flannel Southwick tousers
> BB dark brown alligator strap with monogrammed buckle
> BB cordovan loafers


Sounds like a winning ensemble, OSP!

Cheers...

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## spinlps

Yellow Press Flap OCBD
Uncuffed FF chinos
J. Crew Argyles
RL Darlton Shell Bluchers
1954 Marlin on blue & red striped vintage strap (as seen in Collection thread)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

OC club collar (helio)
RL Fair Isle sweater vest (interestingly, w/crew neck)
bow tie (navy w/dogs and flying ducks motif)




























Trafalgar brown strap w/engraved buckle
501s
Yellow cashmere socks
Alden tassels in cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

HL,
Sounds like a nice outfit


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
thank you, Mac. I'll try to get pictures up tonight.

HL


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Untilted

HL, my boy, you just became my style guru.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Do you need insurance today, sir?*

Can't compete with Mac & HL. Well done!
















Burgundy BB Sack Blazer
Blue Uni Stripe Jantzen OCBD
Gold BB Uni Tie w/ #1 Stripe
British Khaki Bills M2 Sport Ute's with Vigorous Robust Cuffs
Chestnut AE Belt
Chestnut AE Norse Bluchers, 
Light Blue BB Argyles


----------



## mcarthur

AP
You are doing well. With necktie or bow you should consider wearing wool trousers instead of khakis


----------



## mpcsb

*Finally cool enough*

to wear my new G9 I got from O'Connells, I think I really like this jacket,


----------



## AldenPyle

The sport-ute is a wool cotton blend. A great weight for the tropics, actually, but not enough wool to get out of ironing them, I agree. I shall instruct the staff accordingly in the future.


----------



## mcarthur

AP
That is a good idea to speak to your valet


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora remodel by GT


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL shirt
SF- necktie
H- ps


----------



## vwguy

Brown & tan herringbone Harris tweed
Pink LE OCBD
Light tan khakis
Brown suede LE penny loafers
Yellow silk pocket square w/ a fox head print

I'm not sure it all goes together, but I like it 

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
It sounds very interesting. I am color blind. Post picture and I will have my valet critique it


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
PRL Navy Cotton Sweater, navy pony logo (hard to see), V Neck
BB Light blue with white stripes tie
PRL Chinos, "British Khaki" (slightly darker than usual)
Lauren by RL Brown Cord Sportcoat, 3/2, darted but it doesn't pull in at the waist at all, very little shoulder padding
Unknown Argyle Socks, Navy with tan and brown
J.Crew Brown Belt
J.Crew Penny Loafers, Brown

Then I walked outside and found it was about 10 degrees warmer than this outfit would warrant. I guess I won't wear the jacket in the office today.


----------



## vwguy

I'll take some pics tonite and let you all pick it apart 

Brian


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> OC club collar (helio)
> RL Fair Isle sweater vest (interestingly, w/crew neck)
> bow tie (navy w/dogs and flying ducks motif)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trafalgar brown strap w/engraved buckle
> 501s
> Yellow cashmere socks
> Alden tassels in cigar shell


Love the bow!!!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Autumn Thursday*

In the high 40s outside:

Huntington (ancient) Black Watch tartan 3/2 jacket
PS--silk navy/hunter/red print
BB OCBD--white
BS tie Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders red pattern (red ground, navy/butter/hunter stripes)
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB loden/olive twills--plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs
PRL generic socks--hunter
LLB heavy boat mocs--stained & polished w/AE cordovan cream (burgundy)

It's trying to precipitate out there--hence, the wet weather footgear...also, over all the foregoing goes the old Army issue raincoat--not necessarily Trad, but part of Family Tradition.

Enjoy the workweek wind-down, all! :icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## TradTeacher

In honor of others who do things well...

Press cord sportcoat in Tobaccoish brown
BB Gingham BD--navy for Tom's gingham thread
Fair Isle Vest--a multitude of colors but brown/blue dominant for HL Poling
Polo GI chinos--British Khaki and ridin' high for Squire
Leatherman Ltd. Fly Fishing Belt for my man Georgia
USA Weejuns

Humbly,

TT:teacha:


----------



## hbs midwest

Northeastern said:


> BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
> PRL Navy Cotton Sweater, navy pony logo (hard to see), V Neck
> BB Light blue with white stripes tie
> PRL Chinos, "British Khaki" (slightly darker than usual)
> Lauren by RL Brown Cord Sportcoat, 3/2, darted but it doesn't pull in at the waist at all, very little shoulder padding
> Unknown Argyle Socks, Navy with tan and brown
> J.Crew Brown Belt
> J.Crew Penny Loafers, Brown
> 
> Then I walked outside and found it was about 10 degrees warmer than this outfit would warrant. I guess I won't wear the jacket in the office today.


Sounds great, NE....

Seriously, it's awfully hard to go wrong with BB Pink OC...(lol)...

Enjoy Thursday.

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Cloudy Autumn Day*

BB 3B sack POW plaid sportcoat - black, white, grey and touch of red
BB OC Club Collar shirt with pin
Robert Talbott red, navy, white and silver repp tie
BB dark grey flannels
Alden cordovan cordovan loafers
BB monogrammed gold slide buckle and cordovan strap
Robert Talbott PS with thoroughbred motiff


----------



## AlanC

HL Poling and Sons said:


>


Love the sweater; love the bow. :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

^
Your attire sounds nice. Please post picture


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks to all! High praise indeed coming from such a natty group!

Today:

Burgundy/white bengal stripe club collar
Black club tie w/unidentifiable St. George's cross crest 
Burgundy/white ribbon belt (between the shirt and the belt, it's like I need to simultaneously adjust both the vertical and horizontal hold.)
Charcoal flannels
Charcoal socks with white chalk stripes
986s in #8


----------



## vwguy

There it is, I had fun w/ it anyway.

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

^
You are a man of your word. As you know, I like my khakis cuffed


----------



## vwguy

mcarthur said:


> As you know, I like my khakis cuffed


As do I, but this was my only pair light enough to provide a little contrast between the tweed. Truth be told, these are an old pair on the way out, the replacements shall be cuufed 

Honest opinions now, let me hear it.

Brian


----------



## Desk Jockey

A more than a little "Field of Dreams" going on in my head today (if I wear it, cold will come).

BB white OCBD
LLB maroon Shetland sweater -- yes, I bought a couple and yes they are awesome
BB grey flannels
J Crew navy w/ red flowers bow tie
J Crew grey w/ red/light grey/white argyles
Alden 986s


----------



## Gong Tao Jai

What kind of glasses are those?


----------



## A.Squire

mpcsb said:


> to wear my new G9 I got from O'Connells, I think I really like this jacket,


 You actually bought something. LOL--old man--lol.


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Gong Tao Jai said:


> What kind of glasses are those?


Yes, very nice glasses!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tom and Gong Tao Jai.

Those are the Finley model by Oliver Peoples. Easily 5 or 6 years old at this point. When I bought them, I was told that the model was being discontinued. I hope they haven't been!


----------



## A.Squire

vwguy said:


> There it is, I had fun w/ it anyway.
> 
> Brian


Fine in every way! BUT I say piss on variety, where's your Bass (or LE) burg. pennies?

*I'm sure Ralph is proud to see his fox in your pocket.


----------



## AldenPyle

A.Squire said:


> Fine in every way! BUT I say piss on variety, where's your Bass (or LE) burg. pennies?
> 
> *I'm sure Ralph is proud to see his fox in your pocket.


Looks great. I'm not sure a nice knit tie would kill you, though.


----------



## vwguy

A.Squire said:


> Fine in every way! BUT I say piss on variety, where's your Bass (or LE) burg. pennies?
> 
> *I'm sure Ralph is proud to see his fox in your pocket.


It was the first day in awhile it hasn't rained so I figured I'd break out the LE suede loafers. This was also the first time I've worn any of the Ralph squares I boought last year, they sure are big. I did think the fox would be a nice touch though.

Brian


----------



## paper clip

HL - outstanding. I vote you best new member photos! C'mon Brownie, where are you? Are you going to allow HL to take over your turf like this?:icon_smile_wink:

AP - excellent look. I love the burg. blazer with the rest of your outfit. You prove the excellence of the 'no break' rule for khakis.

Mac - Great adventure fedora. Rakish!

VW - great look and well done, but, please pardon my impudence, is your jacket a tetch short?


----------



## vwguy

paper clip said:


> VW - great look and well done, but, please pardon my impudence, is your jacket a tetch short?


From the pics it appears that way, but I think it's just the angle of the camera. In the mirror it looks fine to me, the jacket sleeve hit right at the wrist. It's thrifted ($1.50) so I'm not too worried about it.

Brian


----------



## paper clip

vwguy said:


> From the pics it appears that way, but I think it's just the angle of the camera. In the mirror it looks fine to me, the jacket sleeve hit right at the wrist. It's thrifted ($1.50) so I'm not too worried about it.
> 
> Brian


It wasn't the sleeves - it seems like the body is a bit short - it could indeed be the angle of the camera. Again, great outfit. Tweed goes so well with any color OCBD. Is that a pinpoint in purplish pink? I think I have the same one.


----------



## vwguy

paper clip said:


> It wasn't the sleeves - it seems like the body is a bit short - it could indeed be the angle of the camera. Again, great outfit. Tweed goes so well with any color OCBD. Is that a pinpoint in purplish pink? I think I have the same one.


What is the rule of thumb for body length of a jacket anyway? That was just the standard LE OCBD that sells for $19.50, something else that has been in my closet for awhile waiting to be worn.

Brian


----------



## AldenPyle

The jacket wouldn't seem as short if the pants were shorter.

Actually, that brings up a Lands End related pet peeve. I have a fairly reliable outseam length, but depending on the rise of the pants the inseam will vary. LE graciously agrees to cuff the pants gratis, but you have to order by inseam . I realize that is industry standard, I just don't understand the standard.


----------



## anglophile23

^Some outstanding pictures and clothes

Gitman Bros blue OCBD
tan cords
tan surcingle with a green stripe
sperry topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Kiton shirt
CF belt
Zegna chinos
Armani socks
CH loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Homecoming Weekend in A2*

Homecoming weekend at Michigan. Weather is back to seasonal average. Purdue visits for the football game tomorrow. Interesting lacrosse exhibition matches with Johns Hopkins, the USMA and Michigan teams this evening. Hope it draws a large crowd. Such a great sport!

J. Press 3b sack Shetland sportcoat -yellow, Oxford and Cambridge grey, with touches of maroon & navy blue
BB White OCBD
BB Grey flannels "no-break" short with cuffs
BB shell cordovan tassel loafers
Shell cordovan belt
Maroon wool challis Robert Talbott tie with Canada Geese motiff

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Northeastern

Rethinking Casual Friday...
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue
GH Double Breasted Blazer
JAB Houndstooth Pants, brown and navy patterned
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE McAllister Wingtips, Burgundy Calf
J.Crew Argyles, Tan and Brown
LE Blue Gingham Pocket Square
BB Orange Tie with Beagles on it

Thought I'd go for the houndstooth and hounds look today :icon_smile:

That joke sounded much funnier in my head.


----------



## Doctor Damage

vwguy said:


> There it is, I had fun w/ it anyway.
> 
> Brian


Nice to see you're not afraid of the Updated American jacket.
Looks good!

DocD


----------



## spielerman

AldenPyle said:


> The jacket wouldn't seem as short if the pants were shorter.
> 
> Actually, that brings up a Lands End related pet peeve. I have a fairly reliable outseam length, but depending on the rise of the pants the inseam will vary. LE graciously agrees to cuff the pants gratis, but you have to order by inseam . I realize that is industry standard, I just don't understand the standard.


Exactly, Jos A Banks does it by outseam (costs you $10), but I've measured all my pants and outseam is closer to the same all the time while the inseam can vary by more than an inch at times.

I agree, time for a reform!


----------



## paper clip

Fallish today and wet this AM. Sun is now out - 60s.

LE Dark green ('ivy' they call it) cord blazer (2B, darted) - first wearing - it looks a bit stiff. I need to (as Familyman puts it) "chuck it against a wall a couple of times." Cord should look a bit 'lived in' IMHO.










LE french blue OCBD with Red Sox embriodery on the left chest
Red paisley square (I forget where I got it)
LE olive surcingle










Bills M1 oxford cloth khakis
JCrew crappy argyles
AE Burton or Benton ?










Enjoy Friday and the weekend folks, big sports weekend in Boston: undefeated BC at Notre Dame, Indians at Red Sox and undefeated Patriots at undefeated Cowboys!


----------



## TMMKC

vwguy said:


> There it is, I had fun w/ it anyway.
> 
> Brian


Well done. Like the jacket, PS and shoes in particular. Unlike Mac, I'm not so picky about cuffs on chinos. My general rule of thumb is tie=cuffs, no tie=cuffs optional. I am having pink OCBD envy...I have owned a few B2 and LE models in my life, but the color has never really looked all that good on me (the wife agrees). I did own one once, I think it was a Gitman, that was a darker, richer shade of pink...I miss that shirt!

Anyway, looks good.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## vwguy

^^^ very nice!

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps


----------



## AlanC

Paper Clip, great sportcoat and pocket square.

Mac, great fedora.


----------



## spielerman

AlanC said:


> Paper Clip, great sportcoat and pocket square.
> 
> Mac, great fedora.


You guys are fine with the darts? I thought that was against the religion. Must go visit my physician.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Casual Friday--Lots of Work, No Visitors*

Not terribly creative, but I managed to get She on the road to Madison for a professional conference and the young man (age 14) ready for his ride to school...

Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter green
LLB turtleneck--deep (claret) red
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB twill Khakis--dark tan, 1-5/8" cuffs
PRL fair isle socks--wool blend, navy/deep red/hunter/tan
Gokey/Orvis mocs stained/polished cordovan color

I have been advised that this jacket/T-neck combo makes me look like the poster child for the Black Friday "Holiday" (pre-Christmas) sales...

Enjoy the weekend, all! :icon_cheers:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

spielerman,
Thank you


----------



## egadfly

*First Day of Fall*

Well, not officially, but it sure felt that way this morning:Bills button-fly (M1, flat-front, 1 5/8" cuffs)
Mercer blue/white uni-stripe OCBD
LE cotton crewneck sweater, navy
Alden LHS, #8 shell
B2 argyles OTC (brown with blue & navy diamonds)
JAB belt, burgundy calfskin
Bean field coat, brown​Looking forward to finishing work, getting home, and pouring the first Stone Fence of the season.

Happy weekend, Gents.

EGF


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 cashmere v-neck, sorta mossy green
Yellow/white univ. stripe OCBD
Repp tie (brown/yellow/green)
501s
Alden chukka boots in whiskey shell (pics posted in footwear thread)


----------



## Brownshoe

*FINALLY*

some cool weather

Southwick basket weave 3/2 sack
BB red uni stripe OCBD
? wool challis tie
J Press Alpine horn tie clip
J Crew jeans, belt, socks
Polo brown bucs

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6853345

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6853347

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6853355


----------



## Patrick06790

*Mild heresy*

I had to make a speech of sorts tonight. I didn't wear the hat indoors but I include it here. Not very Trad on the suit - darts and pleats, 4 x 1 and unvented - but I like it. A rare non-grosgrain watch strap appearance.


----------



## AldenPyle

Wool tie with suede shoes looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals


----------



## anglophile23

pink Brooks Brothers OCBD-from ebay,new
black/grey Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed sack-from Brownshoe
cheap chocolate cords
cheap navy surcingle with a red stripe
Robert Talbot brown glencheck PS-from the Sales forum
Bass Weejuns-ebay
Albert Thurston sleeve garters

Everything today was post-AskAndy


----------



## xcubbies

[

























[/QUOTE]

Friend to the man who has no friends: Boston Blackie.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> I had to make a speech of sorts tonight. I didn't wear the hat indoors but I include it here. Not very Trad on the suit - darts and pleats, 4 x 1 and unvented - but I like it. A rare non-grosgrain watch strap appearance.


I would have said that this look could not be pulled off at your young age or average size. Nearly every time I've seen a formal hat look good, its been on someone older or on a big guy. But you have pulled off the quadruple axle. I think the key is the hat is not too big.


----------



## AldenPyle

Grey Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack in a lighter flannel perfect for early fall.
Pale Lavender Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD
Red BB Tie with Blue #1 Stripe
Blue LE Surcingle
Light Blue BB Argyles
Chili AE Benton Brogue Bluchers


----------



## mdsc

*nice*

^ very well put together. what's the belt you chose? and tie bar?


----------



## jeph

AldenPyle said:


> Pale Lavender Jantzen Flap Pocket OC3BD


That shirt looks amazing! Please let me know how you specified the collar on that shirt. (Length of collar points, interlining etc.)

Thanks in advance.

Jeph


----------



## Northeastern

Meeting prospective NU students for a tour and late lunch
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Yellow
PRL Jeans
PRL Gray Heather Socks
J.Crew Penny Loafers, Brown
J.Crew Belt, Brown with White Stitching (suitable for jeanswear only)
PRL Brown Cord Sportcoat, 3/2, darted, no shoulder padding

No tie, Red Sox hat stuffed in back pocket for later. 

I'd say the finishing touch on this ensemble is the silver Cross pen in my pocket. Not sure why I put it in my shirt this morning, but it's a neat little accessory for today.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bill's M2 chinos, which I have decided is a better fit for me than M1, much as I like that baggy thing. (I still prefer M1 for - shhh - pleats.)

Harris tweed, Press bd, RL paisley tie (thanks Alan), and in a nod to the avant-garde types in the room, the pink seersucker Kent Wang square.

Finished off with these J Crew shoes that tripreed kindly alerted us to, and goofy red socks from the BB outlet.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino- Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RL polo
S&B needlepoint belt-bow ties
BB LHS #8 shell


----------



## Desk Jockey

Patrick06790 said:


>


Great deal on those shoes, 70 bucks for suede brogues.

Yesterday-
PRL brown tweed (I bought it while I flirted with Anglophilia)
J Press blue OCBD
Robert Talbott green emblematic (red lions & blue things) tie
J Press navy surcingle belt
Levi's 501s
Quoddy canoe mocs

Today- 
J Crew navy cotton sweater
LE tattersall (red/black on cream)
BB tan cords
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Patchwork tweed jacket (Daniel Cremieux)
B2 OCBD
Press pin (truly a GTH gesture w/a bd collar. It's so ridiculous; I love it)
Brown/purple three-fold repp (about 3")
Brown strap belt
501s
Alden bluchers in cigar shell


----------



## Untilted

Long live HL.

Totally doing the pin-on-buttoned-down-collar look.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Ha---thanks, Tilt!

HL


----------



## mcarthur

HL
Sans socks in your cigar plain toe bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790

Desk Jockey said:


> Great deal on those shoes, 70 bucks for suede brogues.


Not even - $50 shipped. Another example of the utility of the thrift and eBay threads.

Much later, as the AL playoff game goes into extra innings.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Kiton shirt
Fossil cufflinks
Trafalgar belt
DS tie
PS socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## tripreed

Patrick06790 said:


> Finished off with these J Crew shoes that tripreed kindly alerted us to, and goofy red socks from the BB outlet.


Awesome, I'm glad you picked up those shoes, with no competition at that. They look great.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino- Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt-sailboats
BB tassels burgundy shell


----------



## Desk Jockey

Patrick06790 said:


> Not even - $50 shipped. Another example of the utility of the thrift and eBay threads.


Here was I thinking that I was high-speed waiting till the end of the sale... I guess you're a better man than I. You know, livin' on the edge and all that.

BB blue OCBD
LLB Cramerton twills in British khaki
J Press maroon surcingle belt
LLB camp mocs

In honor of the recent thread, I might throw on a grey J Crew cardigan. Hell, I might just throw it on to hide the tear stains populating the front of my shirt after the Deadskins made their reappearance.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 shetland (last year's yellowish/gold shade)
B2 blue univ. stripe club collar
RL knit tie (hunter/navy/gold stripe)
Tan moleskin pants
Alden chukkas, whiskey shell


----------



## egadfly

Suburban Dad Trad:Orvis "ultimate" khakis
Mercer OCBD, pink
McGeorge shetland, charcoal
Old LE English-made bridle belt
Bean rubber mocs
Seiko dive watch, SS bracelet
Bean field coat, brown​Not sure why, but this one really 'clicked' today.

Cheers,

EGF


----------



## spinlps

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Patchwork tweed jacket (Daniel Cremieux)
> B2 OCBD
> Press pin (truly a GTH gesture w/a bd collar. It's so ridiculous; I love it)
> Brown/purple three-fold repp (about 3")
> Brown strap belt
> 501s
> Alden bluchers in cigar shell


HL - That is a great jacket isn't it? I wore mine yesterday as well... just not with your acumen. Well done. Have you seen this fall's DC tweed-ish jackets? Same fit and natural shoulder as last year's and more reasonably priced.


----------



## charphar

Earlier today, church etc....
Black Weejuns
Charcoal wool OTC socks
Charcoal wool blend slacks
Blue striped OCBD
Red/gold/navy "medallion" pattern tie
Navy blazer...
...pretty much "the uniform!"

Later, for a meeting back at the church...
Traded the Charcoal wool blends for worn-in no-name khakis
Ditched the socks
Tan Top-Siders
Kept the blue striped OCBD

Right now, at this moment, chillin' at home...
Red striped Merona cotton boxers :icon_smile:
Still got the blue striped OCBD on...go figure!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, spinlps. Yeah, it's a great jacket, great cut, nice shoulders. I haven't seen this seasons, though, living in a Dillard's-free zone.


----------



## anglophile23

Yesterday:
navy blazer
BB tattersall straight point collar
bow tie red with blue squares
grey flannels cuffed
brown leather belt
Albert Thurston sleave garters
brown base argyle socks
JM Optima wingtips burgundy

Today:
EB burgundy polo
no-name chinos
navy surcingle with a red stripe
Bass Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Kiton shirt
D&G pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

*Samosamo*

Navy Southwick 3/2 Blazer
White Jantzen OCBD w/ Pink & Blue Stripes
Gold BB Uni Tie
heavyduty LE Khakis
Navy LE Surcingle Belt
Coral LE Crew Socks
Caramel AE Wilberts


----------



## Northeastern

Monday working from home...
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
PRL Navy Cotton Sweater, crew neck
LLB Brushed Twill slacks, charcoal
Some unknown argyle socks, probably a Macys or Filene's private label, grey with red and navy
AE Woodstock Loafers, burgundy calf
PRL Burgundy belt

Thought about just throwing on jeans and my NU sweatshirt, but I'm always more productive when I dress as if I actually need to leave the house.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Grey Monday in Michigan*

BB 2B Camelhair sport coat in muted olive, navy, back, burgundy and touch of orange district plaid
RL Blue OCBD
Orange Robert Talbott wool challis necktie with flying pheasant motiff
BIll's SportUte trousers in British Khaki
BB Shell Cordovan belt
BB Shell Cordovan penny loafers


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday is also Grey in Milwaukee*

JAB (1980 vintage) Navy serge 3/2 suit coat relined & recycled as blazer
PS--butter yellow/wine/navy foulard print silk
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
BS Regt tie--7th City of London Fusiliers (Maroon/Oxford blue block stripes, about 2x the width of Guard stripes)
Bass cordovan color leather belt
LLB twill chinos--dark tan, plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs
PRL generic navy blue socks
LLB heavy mocs--standard issue for damp conditions
The ever-present Army raincoat--until things get cold enough for the next step up.

Not terribly creative, but it *is* Monday....:icon_pale:....and I *did* make it in.

Have a great week, all! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Not even - $50 shipped. Another example of the utility of the thrift and eBay threads.
> 
> Much later, as the AL playoff game goes into extra innings.


Shoes? Inside the house, and on the furniture?
Methinks you need a pair of velvet house slippers...

DocD


----------



## TMMKC

Doctor Damage said:


> Shoes? Inside the house, and on the furniture?
> Methinks you need a pair of velvet house slippers...
> 
> DocD


Methinks you're collecting a commission for every pair sold into AAAC.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> Shoes? Inside the house, and on the furniture?
> Methinks you need a pair of velvet house slippers...
> 
> DocD


I'm slowly warming up to this idea.

Errands garb. In retrospect, should have gone with a sweater - it's a little chillier than I thought.


----------



## tsweetland

Polo university stripe OCBD, blue and white
B2 shetland crewneck, light blue
Bill's M2s, 1 3/4" cuffs
Brown leather belt with slide buckle
Navy socks
Bass weejuns
Barbour Beaufort
Panerai Luminor Marina


----------



## TMMKC

PRL blue gingham BD
PRL solid black cotton crewneck sweater
Gap jeans
Black Timberland leather belt
Black Cole Haan driving mocs (no socks)
B2 watch with burgundy grosgrain band
Geoffrey Beene Gray Flannel


----------



## Duck

Tweed blazer 2 buttons and super comfortable
OCBD
skinny red duck tie
Dark brown flannels
polka dot PS
burgundy cap toes (still waiting on my new shells Uncle)
Argyles OTC
AA 406s


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps


----------



## LeatherSOUL

Drew-You are a cool dude.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

White Enro OCBD
olive cords
tan surcingle belt with a green stripe-not olive green
Sperry Topsiders
navy LE cotton v-neck sweater


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## Northeastern

PRL Pink University Stripe OCBD
BB Shetland Sweater, Baby Blue Crewneck
PRL Cord Sportcoat, 3/2, slight padding, barely noticeable darts
PRL Chinos
PRL Blue and Green Argyles
Church's Loafers, Brown Calf
CH Belt

If I owned a bowtie, I would have worn it today. I also seem to have forgotten a pocket square...oops.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z- shirt
SF- necktie
H- ps
Alden plain toe blucher oxford #8 shell


----------



## TradTeacher

BB BD Gingham--Kelley/Hunter Green & White
bow from Beau Ties
Bills M2 in British Khaki
BB Brown Calf strap w/ ET Buckle
Bass Scotch Grain Penny's in Dark Brown

TT:teacha:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*I've Have Work to Do*

In office today to catch up on a mountain of correspondence, a big research project and class notes for a new case.

J. Press 3B District Plaid Sport Coat - Yellow, Olive, Navy, Black & Red
BB Blue OCBD
BB Tan Gabardine Trousers cuffed with no break
BB Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers circa 1988 (only one Alden resoration)
Trafalgar shell cordovan strap with fox and horn buckle
BB Paisley Necktie in Yellow, Olive, Navy, Black & Red
RL Tartan Green PS with fox heads


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> GT- Midnight blue fedora


A new spot for your fedora shots, Mac. I like the midnight blue. I'm coming around on blue hats. What is 'GT'?


----------



## paper clip

*yesterday & today*

Nothing exciting - everyday work stuff. I am enjoying wearing my new coats for fall.

Yesterday:

BB black/gray herringbone 3/2 sack (courtesy of AlanC)
Red paisley silk square
BB red univ. stripe OCBD
Bills M2, pleated (!)
Hilfiger argyles
Hilfiger venetian mocs




























Today:

LE dark, dark green cord jacket
Blue paisley silk square
Barbour 'lite' flannel tattersall
LE olive surcingle
Bills M1, flat
JCrew lousy argyles
AE Sheltons




























Good day, all!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody, Introspective Tuesday by the Lake*

Stack of projects in Dilbertville: :icon_headagainstwal

JAB navy flannel blazer (circa 1987)--3/2 sack, Salzburg city arms brass buttons
BB BD--tan/navy/deep red Madras
LE tie (early 1980s)--dark red repp silk/pheasant club pattern--you'll see this one a lot in fall/winter
BB surcingle
LLB chino twills--taupe, 1-5/8" cuffs, no break
PRL navy crew socks
Gokey/Orvis boat moccasins
And, of course, the old Army raincoat...

Have a great Tuesday, all!

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

LeatherSOUL said:


> Drew-You are a cool dude.


Thanks, Tom, likewise! AND you provide impeccable customer service not to mention running one of the sweetest shoe porn sites on the web!

Today:

B2 Burgundy univ. stripe OCBD
Narrow silk knit tie (burgundy/black/white stripes--old p. school colors)
Brooks black strap with sterling engine-turned buckle
Brooks charcoal flannels
Alden tassels in black shell


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> A new spot for your fedora shots, Mac. I like the midnight blue. I'm coming around on blue hats. What is 'GT'?


 ^ 
You need to have a midnight blue fedora. GT- Graham Thompson of Optimo Hat Company. Art and Graham are the two best hat makers.


----------



## mcarthur

^
You have an excellent collection of tassels. Sans socks today?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, mac! Yes--today, socks! Charcoal w/chalk stripes.


----------



## AlanC

paper clip said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> BB black/gray herringbone 3/2 sack
> ...


Nice sportcoat!



mcarthur said:


> ^
> You need to have a midnight blue fedora.


You are without question correct.


----------



## Duck

My sinuses hurt today and I have no clients. Squire motivated me to break out the cardigan and be super comfortable.

My hands look massive in this picture.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Nice sportcoat!
> 
> You are without question correct.


As you know, I am always right on the money! (winks)


----------



## Untilted

PC, great tweed+vest+shirt combo.


----------



## jml90

paper clip said:


> Hilfiger venetian mocs


WOW! I'm surprised those are Hilfiger, I like those a lot. Where did you get them?


----------



## Desk Jockey

paper clip- that coat looks fantastically bulletproof, makes me pine for, in the least, fall around these parts

HL- you realize that with your timely intervention I'll be buying striped knits now, right?

BB blue OCBD
Levi's 501s
LLB camp mocs
Later, grey J Crew cardigan

You know, I found out that if I wear a cardigan I can keep the heat off in this drafty house and oh dear God, but I've turned into my father.


----------



## AldenPyle

Duck - That cardigan looks great.

For Xcubbies








BB OCBD, LE Cotton Sweater, M1's, AE Bucks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Kiton cotton shirt
RLPG cotton pant
Tiffany belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers


----------



## xcubbies

AldenPyle said:


> Duck - That cardigan looks great.
> 
> For Xcubbies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD, LE Cotton Sweater, M1's, AE Bucks


You can go anywhere, do anything in that outfit, AP. It's got Worldbeater written all over. Congratulations for moving to the ethereal plateau. And don't you feel better, too?


----------



## AldenPyle

xcubbies said:


> You can go anywhere, do anything in that outfit, AP. It's got Worldbeater written all over. Congratulations for moving to the ethereal plateau. And don't you feel better, too?


:icon_smile:Ironically, I got back from my lunchtime run.. and put on a tie and jacket. (BB Navy #1 Stripe and BB Wool/Silk Glen Plaid). I've got an excuse though. I slept 3 hours last night and I need to keep myself from getting too comfortable
.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> My sinuses hurt today and I have no clients. Squire motivated me to break out the cardigan and be super comfortable.
> 
> My hands look massive in this picture.


I like the look. If a client fall into the office you could put a bow tie on and look very nice


----------



## xcubbies

AldenPyle said:


> :icon_smile:Ironically, I got back from my lunchtime run.. and put on a tie and jacket. (BB Navy #1 Stripe and BB Wool/Silk Glen Plaid). I've got an excuse though. I slept 3 hours last night and I need to keep myself from getting too comfortable
> .


AP, that's about as casual as you can get and still wear a jacket and tie. Not all that different from my non-function daily wear. You'll still go to heaven, have no fear.
Xcubbies


----------



## Northeastern

Casual today

LLB Yellow OCBD
PRL White Cotton Cable Knit Sweater
PRL Navy Chinos, Flat Front, No Cuff
PRL Argyles, Navy with Light Blue and Burgundy
J. Crew Millbrook Driving Shoes
J. Crew belt
J. Crew suede jacket, there's some chilly winds this morning


----------



## paper clip

jml90 said:


> WOW! I'm surprised those are Hilfiger, I like those a lot. Where did you get them?


My wife got these for me 5-6 years ago at Syms (small NE/NY chain of discounters, like a Marshalls, but looks like a warehouse and with usually better stuff). They are made in Mexico. The leather is very nice on these. I have had them re-soled just before I joined here. I am not really fan of venetians, but they are in such good shape, and I have Alden 986s, so I can't justify getting rid of them for a regular penny.


----------



## egadfly

Standard fare:

Bills M1, khaki
Mercer OCBD, white
Alden LHS, #8 shell
JAB calf belt, burgundy
PRL bow, red foulard
B2 merino socks OTC, navy
Old olive/brown tweed jacket from now-defunct Cambridge Clothiers

EGF


----------



## TradTeacher

I'm also in standard fare today...

BB Slim Fit OCBD--White
Bean Lambswool sweater vest--navy
This bow from Press
J. Crew chinos--Olive
BB Brown strap w/ ET Buckle
My new Quoddy Suede Penny's--Dark Brown

TT:teacha:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Day at the Races*

I am on the road today to participate in a lecture/panel discussion on globalization and American competitiveness this evening. However, the real treat is a visit to Keeneland for lunch and to take in a few races. What a neat place. Hailing from upstate New York, I always had an affinity to Saratoga in August. However, Keeneland is just as nice in April and October.

BB 3B sack Donegal sport coat with flapped patch side pockets - beige, vanilla, taupe, burgundy, blue and flecks of kelly green.
Gitman Brothers heavy OCBD in blue
Corbin stone gabardine trousers
Polo burgundy necktie with thoroughbreds with horseblanket motiff (homage to Keeneland's Fall Racing Meet)
BB shell cordovan belt
Alden shell cordovan low vamp loafers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> I like the look. If a client fall into the office you could put a bow tie on and look very nice


Thank you Uncle. That was my plan. Always keep an extra of everything at the office.



AldenPyle said:


> Duck - That cardigan looks great.


Thanks AP. Super comfortable and that was what I needed with the sinus headache I had yesterday.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
Alden burgundy shell long wing blucher oxford


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday--Warming up Again*

BB pinpoint BD--blue
BS tie--ruby w/marigold narrow ("Kennedy") stripes
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB poplin khakis--plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs 
PRL Argyles--navy/burgundy/hunter, deep gold rakers
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
Ancient Huntington blazer--hunter green
PS--burgundy cotton/linen

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

hbs midwest said:


> BB pinpoint BD--blue
> BS tie--ruby w/marigold narrow ("Kennedy") stripes
> BB surcingle--hunter
> LLB poplin khakis--plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs
> PRL Argyles--navy/burgundy/hunter, deep gold rakers
> AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
> Ancient Huntington blazer--hunter green
> PS--burgundy cotton/linen
> 
> Have a great middle-of-the-week, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


I'd like to see photos, especially of your collection of Huntington jackets.


----------



## Naval Gent

*Recovering from Rotator Cuff Surgery*

Bored already:
Tyritt end-on-end pyjamas (spelling in deference to their Anglo origin)
LL Bean chamois robe
BB /Peal slippers
DeRoyal sling/brace contraption from the hospital

Scott


----------



## Northeastern

Naval Gent said:


> Bored already:
> Tyritt end-on-end pyjamas (spelling in deference to their Anglo origin)
> LL Bean chamois robe
> BB /Peal slippers
> DeRoyal sling/brace contraption from the hospital
> 
> Scott


Hope your rotator cuff heals nicely. Even if it doesn't I think you'd make a better Red Sox reliever than Eric Gagne.


----------



## Duck

Naval Gent said:


> Bored already:
> Tyritt end-on-end pyjamas (spelling in deference to their Anglo origin)
> LL Bean chamois robe
> BB /Peal slippers
> DeRoyal sling/brace contraption from the hospital
> 
> Scott


Get well soon. I like the pattern on the chair.


----------



## Untilted

let's make it the AAAT repp tie pattern.


----------



## Brownshoe

Seconded. 3" wide.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> I'd like to see photos, especially of your collection of Huntington jackets.


Our son is getting a digital camera for Christmas--patience, my friend...all in good time.

hbs :biggrin2:


----------



## mcarthur

Scott-
Speedy recovery


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's my entry in the elderly Huntington jacket sweepstakes:


----------



## Doctor Damage

Naval Gent said:


>


I believe those are made by Church's, if anyone cares.

DocD


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's my entry in the elderly Huntington jacket sweepstakes:


Bravissimo! I think I remember seeing that very garment in one of Huntington's catalogues back when.

Well done--looks great. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Naval Gent

Doctor Damage said:


> I believe those are made by Church's, if anyone cares.
> 
> DocD


DocD,

They're labeled Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers. Still manufactured by Church's?

...And thanks for all the kind words, guys.

Scott


----------



## hbs midwest

Naval Gent said:


> Bored already:
> Tyritt end-on-end pyjamas (spelling in deference to their Anglo origin)
> LL Bean chamois robe
> BB /Peal slippers
> DeRoyal sling/brace contraption from the hospital
> 
> Scott


Surgery recouperation never quite made it as my definition of a great time--hope you are on the mend quite soon, sir!

hbs


----------



## egadfly

Naval Gent said:


> Bored already _[...]_ DeRoyal sling/brace contraption from the hospital.


Scott, best wishes for a fast and painless recovery.

As soon as you are able, I highly recommend a little home remedy called Knob Creek. It will definitely solve the boredom, if not the physical discomfort.

EGF


----------



## hbs midwest

egadfly said:


> Scott, best wishes for a fast and painless recovery.
> 
> As soon as you are able, I highly recommend a little home remedy called Knob Creek. It will definitely solve the boredom, if not the physical discomfort.
> 
> EGF


Yeah--my grandmother didn't have a name for it, but she used a tablespoon of brown sugar saturated with Bourbon or Tennessee spirits for almost everything...This could not possibly be Knob Creek, could it, Egadfly???

hbs


----------



## Pgolden

*I think of this as discount day in my office*

https://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oldnavyor9.jpg

LL Bean boat builder hat, on sale, Bass violet OCBD, WalMart $5 polo that managed to escape the mustard and ketchup of summer. Old Navy loose fit khakis. Highly recommended--nice fit, soft material, and I bought four pair for $50. Bean Mocs. I ordered Quoddy boat shoes (6 weeks delivery time), but didn't have the patience to wait for mocs, and the Beans were a birthday present from my wife and son. Very comfortable, and I dislike taking them off. From what I understand I'll have a treat with the Quoddy Canoe mocs. Probably will order if I like the boat shoes. Oh, and the blue and yellow grosgrain from O'C's on an Easy Reader.


----------



## paper clip

Northeastern said:


> Hope your rotator cuff heals nicely. Even if it doesn't I think you'd make a better Red Sox reliever than Eric Gagne.


Ha! Best wishes on your recovery, 'Gent. I think your slippers would be less hittable than Mssr. Gagne.

I also like that chair fabric. If your wife ever decides to ditch the chair, kindly post it on the exchange : )


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

B2 ocbd-white
Royden shotshell
Bills M2
B2 argyles
Alden LHS
Timex on Central Strap


----------



## AldenPyle

To get a decent picture with my cellphone, I need a light over the camera and light over the subject, preferably at the same intensity. Unfortunately, at this point I only know one spot to do this.








Dark tan Freeman & Son 3/2 Sack Blazer
Light grey Jantzen Light French OC3BD
Green & navy PRL Plaid Skinny Tie
Merlot AE Belt
Charcoal Bills M2 Sport Utes
Tan BB Argyles
Merlot AE Kennet Bluchers


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB blazer
BB blue OCBD -- somebody's been to the 3-for-x sales once or twice too often
J Press A&S tie
Bill's M2s in British khaki
Alden 986s


----------



## capngrouch

Naval Gent said:


> Bored already:
> Tyritt end-on-end pyjamas (spelling in deference to their Anglo origin)
> LL Bean chamois robe
> BB /Peal slippers
> DeRoyal sling/brace contraption from the hospital
> 
> Scott


Are those slippers new? mine do not look like that anymore. I guess it is time for a new pair.

It is nice to know that someone other than me still wears a full pyjama set, traditional style slippers and a robe around the house. And at 41, I thought I was just getting old.


----------



## Untilted

sorry for not contributing much lately. school has kept me busy. american college education is really overrated imo.

Houndstooth 3b sack
BB white tab collar
narrow repp
Bill's chamois M2
Argyles and weejuns

You can expect a jacket-and-tie combo from me every wednesday.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> BB blazer
> BB blue OCBD -- somebody's been to the 3-for-x sales once or twice too often
> J Press A&S tie
> Bill's M2s in British khaki
> Alden 986s


do you ever wear a bow tie (besides formal occasions)?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
MD belt
Armani socks
NM monkstraps


----------



## Grundie

Greetings one and all. As this is my first post I though I should post it in this thread.

I am wearing:

Rust coloured Meyer cords.
Beige M&S shirt
Brown tweed tie
Brown V-neck Barbour wool jumper
Light brown bespoke Harris Tweed Jacket
Green Barbour Border jacket (15 years old and looking better than ever)
Brown Christy Trilby.
Brown Loake Oxfords

It's rather chilly here today.


----------



## anglophile23

boring today:
blue PF OCBD
LE chinos
tan surcingle with green stripe
Sperry Topiders

Tuesday:
tan check RL sportcoat
pink PF OCBD
red bow with blue squares
white/blue check cotton PC from LE
grey flannels-cuffed
argyle socks
AE Lexingtons

Now I think I will continue my paper on St. Francis. It's 3:57 AM BTW. 

now:
British Studies Program t-shirt-study abroad thing 
khaki shorts
topsiders de sperry


----------



## mcarthur

Grundie-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## anglophile23

Grundie-You are much better dressed than I was when I first came to this forum. Welcome and enjoy.


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted-
Nice looking attire. Add pocket square. If the american college education is overrated than we can expect straight A from you this semester.


----------



## Sir Royston

Grundie said:


> Greetings one and all. As this is my first post I though I should post it in this thread.
> 
> I am wearing:
> 
> Rust coloured Meyer cords.
> Beige M&S shirt
> Brown tweed tie
> Brown V-neck Barbour wool jumper
> Light brown bespoke Harris Tweed Jacket
> Green Barbour Border jacket (15 years old and looking better than ever)
> Brown Christy Trilby.
> Brown Loake Oxfords
> 
> It's rather chilly here today.


Welcome to the Forum
And Well done.. your attire sounds wonderful!
here today
Moleskins from Cordings in brown
Tattersall shirt (red, Black and Blue) again, from Cordings
M&S v neck Bottle green Jumper
NavyBoxcloths
Navy Hounds Tie
Harris tweed Windowpane jacket (Magee)
bespoke brown leather boots (Last footwear Co. NZ)
brown Trilby (Christys)
coat.. not cold enought here today!!

RBH


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
Sounds very interesting. Post picture when you have the opportunity.


----------



## Northeastern

Boring outfit, for what promises to be a boring day...just waiting for the Sox game to start

PRL White OCBD
J.Crew lambswool sweater, loden crewneck
PRL Chinos
Boring Tan Socks
J. Crew Penny Loafers, Brown
Cole Haan Brown Belt

Then again, if the Russians invade and I have to escape to the woods a la Red Dawn, my chinos and green sweater will prove invaluable, though I think that your average survivalist would want something other than penny loafers...


----------



## vwguy

Brooks golden fleece 3/2 sack
LE blue & white stripe OCBD
LE khakis (w/ 1 3/4" cuffs)
Weejuns

Brian


----------



## paper clip

Foggy and wet this AM, but supposedly going to the low 70s this PM.

LE traditional blazer (2B, darts). I really notice the shoulder padding on this coat now. GRRRR. I have had one of these as my blue blazer for the last 8 years, with this one being 3 years old. It is fully lined, so I am using it for my fall/winter blazer. At some point I will replace it with a Southwick Douglas or perhaps an O'Connels doeskin for such use.

LE cotton blue mini-check pocket square

BB slim pink OCBD from most recent FF sale. I love the fit on these under a coat or sweater.

By-the-by, I also ordered a red univ. stripe in the slim fit, but keep getting notified that they are back ordered. I'll keep hoping for now. I wonder if they are not going to stock these in the future in slim.

LE tie



















BB shell belt
Bills M1s










Hilfiger argyles
Alden 986

Good day all. Go SOX!!!!!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> do you ever wear a bow tie (besides formal occasions)?


And how I do love me the dinner jacket. And the getting mistaken for help because I'm the only guest under 25 wearing one 'cause it's awesome.

I only own a couple, other than the black twill: a maroon/blue/buff number (pretty sure it's the 7th Rajputs) from Press, navy with white pin dots from Brooks and a navy with red flower foulard from J Crew. Wore the last one but a few days ago.

Though it'll be many hours before I actually dress for the day, or whatever possible occasion that could call for pants, might as well post now.

J Crew navy polo
Bill's Chamois M2s in camel?
Maybe a pair of argyles of some undisclosed manufacture, or sockless of course (how is it that it'll be 77 in the middle of October?)
Quoddy canoe mocs

Oh, before I forget-


Northeastern said:


> Then again, if the Russians invade and I have to escape to the woods a la Red Dawn...


WOLVERINES!


----------



## AlanC

^Nice tie, PC.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rainy Thursday*

Another lecture/panel discussion on globalization and American competitiveness today. This time in Cincinnati. Then back to Ann Arbor this evening.

BB 3B Bottle Green hopsack sack blazer with patch pockets
J. Press Yellow OCBD
Polo red wool challis necktie with foxhead motiff
Belted Cow History of American Flag belt
Trafalgar cordovan belt
Alden 986s
Well-worn Barbour Border bought new in 1988 and taken to every continent except Anarctica to keep me dry in today's steady downpour.


----------



## hbs midwest

Grundie said:


> Greetings one and all. As this is my first post I though I should post it in this thread.
> 
> I am wearing:
> 
> Rust coloured Meyer cords.
> Beige M&S shirt
> Brown tweed tie
> Brown V-neck Barbour wool jumper
> Light brown bespoke Harris Tweed Jacket
> Green Barbour Border jacket (15 years old and looking better than ever)
> Brown Christy Trilby.
> Brown Loake Oxfords
> 
> It's rather chilly here today.


Welcome aboard, Grundie!

Have a great Thursday.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Another Rainy Thursday*

JAB Harris tweed 3/2 sack jacket (1980 vintage--same one I've previously posted)--blue/grey herringbone
BB PS-plain white linen
BB OCBD--pink
BS tie--Jesus College (black with cardinal red doubletrack stripes)
BB surcingle--black
LLB dark tan twill chinos
PRL generic black socks
LLB heavy boat moccasins
I will automatically factor in the old Army raincoat for the foreseeable future--until the snow flies...

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!

hbs


----------



## EastVillageTrad

B2 OCBD
Plain Front Olive Chinos
Dirty Bucks
Red/Black striped socks.
AA 406 in Amber

Dinner tonight at Keen's for a book discussion with some friends.


----------



## Brutus

JAB Pink pin point BD
BB khakis
Pink and blue argyles
Dirty bucks


----------



## Duck

EastVillageTrad said:


> B2 OCBD
> Plain Front Olive Chinos
> Dirty Bucks
> Red/Black striped socks.
> AA 406 in Amber
> 
> Dinner tonight at Keen's for a book discussion with some friends.


Good to hear from you EVT. How is everything?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Delayed reply*

Love the tab collar, Tilt. Very 50's/60's Ivy (really should be in the Canon).

Today:

RL Tartan shirt w/club collar (green/navy/red/yellow)
narrow knit stripe tie (same color scheme as shirt)
Press dark green ribbon belt
M2s, khaki, button fly
Dark green cashmere socks (yes, mac, socks)
986s, #8


----------



## tripreed

Untilted said:


> american college education is really overrated imo.


Tell that to the folks working at McDonald's.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tab Collar Flashback*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> Love the tab collar, Tilt. Very 50's/60's Ivy (really should be in the Canon).


The first overtly traditional dress shirt in my career was a Gant of New Haven white OC English tab collar, purchased for my Junior Prom. I proceeded to favor tab collars for more formal occasions for most of my undergrad years. Many functioned with a collar stud/button, preferably gold, holding the neckband and looped tabs together...snaps were a later development.

Looks good--let's see more. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

tripreed said:


> Tell that to the folks working at McDonald's.


It is my understanding that Big Mac does give their new employees ( even MBA) the opportunity to work in the restaurant. How best do you learn how the business works.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## egadfly

Fall here, yet sadly not autumnal:O'Connell's navy sack blazer
Bills M1, mushroom*, flat-front, 1 5/8" cuffs
Mercer blue/white uni-stripe OCBD
Irish-made brogues, whiskey pebble-grain (inherited) 
Calfskin belt that more or less matches the shoes
B2 merino socks OTC, navy
Irish linen PS (also inherited; stamped with my father-in-law's WWII service #)​This outfit really wants a gold/yellow bow tie along the line of Duck's or Squire's.

EGF

* A shout-out to *TradTeacher* here: I was on the fence about these and, happily, he gave me the nudge -- it's a great color, more interesting and versatile than the standard olive, IMO.

Thanks, :teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H-necktie
H-ps
Alden wing tip bal oxford #8 shell


----------



## TradTeacher

egadfly said:


> Fall here, yet sadly not autumnal:O'Connell's navy sack blazer
> Bills M1, mushroom*, flat-front, 1 5/8" cuffs
> Mercer blue/white uni-stripe OCBD
> Irish-made brogues, whiskey pebble-grain (inherited)
> Calfskin belt that more or less matches the shoes
> B2 merino socks OTC, navy
> Irish linen PS (also inherited; stamped with my father-in-law's WWII service #)​This outfit really wants a gold/yellow bow tie along the line of Duck's or Squire's.
> 
> EGF
> 
> * A shout-out to *TradTeacher* here: I was on the fence about these and, happily, he gave me the nudge -- it's a great color, more interesting and versatile than the standard olive, IMO.
> 
> Thanks, :teacha:


Think nothing of it, my good man. It really is a great color.

I'm similarly dressed today...
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Blue/White Uni. Stripe
Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest--Camel colored
This bow from Hanauer
BB Gabs--Charcoal and cuffed
belt, only I purchased at J. Parker Limited in Savannah, GA
Argyles
USA Weejuns

TT:teacha:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

hbs midwest said:


> The first overtly traditional dress shirt in my career was a Gant of New Haven white OC English tab collar, purchased for my Junior Prom. I proceeded to favor tab collars for more formal occasions for most of my undergrad years. Many functioned with a collar stud/button, preferably gold, holding the neckband and looped tabs together...snaps were a later development.


I also had several tabs that required the brass stud. Purchased them from the old Georgetown shop while I was an undergrad. The studs felt very old-fashioned (I loved them). Snaps seemed like modern, gimmicky shortcuts.


----------



## Falstaff

Y'all, this is my inaugural post, and I hope that I have the lingo down well enough. Unfortunately, my digital camera expired recently, so please bear with me.

Today, I have on the following:

H.S. Trask dark brown/brownsaddle oxfords
BB charcoal/medium gray/burgundy argyle socks
Berle medium grayflannels 
BB braided leather belt
BB white pinpoint point-collar shirt
burgundy tie with emblematic pheasants
BB brown/olive/dark-brown houndstooth coat


----------



## Northeastern

^ Welcome, sounds like a solid outift. I'd love to see a picture of that tie someday.


----------



## hbs midwest

Falstaff, Sounds good to me...Welcome aboard!

hbs


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## BigDawgBarkin

Love the boots! What are they (looks like Alden Whiskey)?



DocHolliday said:


>


----------



## Andy Roo

DocHolliday said:


>


Brilliant! :icon_cheers:

Where'd you get that beautiful cardigan?


----------



## vwguy

Here is a pic of what I wore today:










Brian


----------



## Doctor Damage

Naval Gent said:


> DocD,
> 
> They're labeled Peal & Co for Brooks Brothers. Still manufactured by Church's?


Yeah, I'm 99% certain. All of the soft slippers, hard-soled slippers, and opera shoes that BB has been selling lately are identical in shape to the Church's equivalents. Useless trivia, really, but it's also an assurance of quality.

DocD


----------



## Untilted

tripreed said:


> Tell that to the folks working at McDonald's.


American college education is great in term of gaining good employment opportunities.

I just feel like I could have learned much more in the past 2 months by reading books in a public library (the "Will Hunting" style of learning).

With that said, school isn't easy. It's quite frustrating, in fact.

The social aspect of American colleges _is_ quite good.


----------



## browning806

Untilted said:


> American college education is great in term of gaining good employment opportunities.
> 
> I just feel like I could have learned much more in the past 2 months by reading books in a public library (the "Will Hunting" style of learning).
> 
> With that said, school isn't easy. It's quite frustrating, in fact.
> 
> The social aspect of American colleges _is_ quite good.


But more and more undergrad is the bare minimum for careers.

Graduate school really opens up the opportunities even further. For instance, I've been getting student prices at the movies for 7 years and counting.


----------



## Naval Gent

Doctor Damage said:


> Yeah, I'm 99% certain. All of the soft slippers, hard-soled slippers, and opera shoes that BB has been selling lately are identical in shape to the Church's equivalents. Useless trivia, really, but it's also an assurance of quality.
> 
> DocD


Thanks, Doc. I do find that interesting, with my overt Anglophile proclivities and all. I recently bought some BB opera pumps as well.

Your doctorate must be a PhD in Slipperology.

Scott


----------



## Northeastern

*The worst photo ever posted to this thread*

This is my motivational tool for Untitled. Here's my best After School Special style pose. I'm the trad Mr. T. Stay in School fool and such...

Or I'm just a jackass, either way here's what I wore to work today. Tomorrow's outfit should be much better, as I think I'll wear my braces for the very first time.


----------



## Northeastern

I'm not sure why my left eye is closed...that looks unseemly


----------



## Andy Roo

Untilted said:


> I just feel like I could have learned much more in the past 2 months by reading books in a public library (the "Will Hunting" style of learning).


I believe you could have, as I'm certain that I could, had I chosen a major in the social [pseudo]sciences or humanities.

I'm a cell and molecular biology major officially, _and_ an independent-study philology, philosophy, history, political science, and psychology major, among others.


----------



## Kent Wang

J. Crew tie, cardigan, chinos
WW Chan shirt
Kent Wang Victorian glass cuff links


----------



## Naval Gent

vwguy said:


> Here is a pic of what I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Dig that LP. You must throw some crazy parties, huh? (wink)

Scott


----------



## vwguy

Naval Gent said:


> Dig that LP. You must throw some crazy parties, huh? (wink)
> 
> Scott


Ha, I have been waiting for someone to comment on that  Hey, the ladies do love Lawrence Welk! "A one and a two and a..."

Brian


----------



## paper clip

vwguy said:


> Here is a pic of what I wore today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Classic. Just the sort of thing I wear most days. Cannot go wrong.

Kent W. - looking good! Very nice looking tie.


----------



## browning806

I'm a law clerk for a federal judge so I can't really wear trad inspired outfits to work.

Here is what I wore today:


----------



## Pgolden

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, that sweater is great. Where is it from?


----------



## browning806

Kent Wang said:


> J. Crew tie, cardigan, chinos
> WW Chan shirt
> Kent Wang Victorian glass cuff links


Your second photo is not blurred, thought I'd let you know in case that is by mistake.


----------



## mcarthur

Falstaff-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## DocHolliday

Pgolden said:


> Doc, that sweater is great. Where is it from?


Thanks! It's vintage, and there's no tag.


----------



## jml90

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks! It's vintage, and there's no tag.


How about the boots?


----------



## Kent Wang

browning806 said:


> Your second photo is not blurred, thought I'd let you know in case that is by mistake.


Thanks. I am aware. The first photo is blurred because I'm making a weird expression.


----------



## Untilted

Northeastern said:


> This is my motivational tool for Untitled. Here's my best After School Special style pose. I'm the trad Mr. T. Stay in School fool and such...
> 
> Or I'm just a jackass, either way here's what I wore to work today. Tomorrow's outfit should be much better, as I think I'll wear my braces for the very first time.


haha, funny pose.


----------



## egadfly

browning806 said:


> I'm a law clerk for a federal judge so I can't really wear trad inspired outfits to work.


Browning:

First off, congratulations on your clerkship: I'm sure you appreciate the tremendous opportunity this represents in launching your career. Well done.

However, I want to clear up a misconception you appear to hold with respect to Trad clothing.

Trad is _not_ GTH: it is not costumey, loud, or over-the-top preppy. Nothing about it is inappropriate in chambers or any other serious business setting.

Trad means traditional Ivy-League inspired clothing: good tailoring, natural shoulders, clean lines. It's a look with a long pedigree and it does not go out of style. In short, there is nothing about Trad business attire that is inappropriate for your situation and, in fact, I would argue that a carefully-chosen Trad wardrobe is an asset to one's career in a way that dressing from Syms or Men's Wearhouse will never be.

Wear what you want, of course, but don't assume that you need to give up Trad style at the courthouse door, or anywhere else.

Best of luck,

EGF


----------



## DocHolliday

jml90 said:


> How about the boots?


They're from Ralph -- Polo


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

*This one is for JLibourel*

Great looks, one and all. A murderer's row of cardigans. Great BizCaz VW Guy. 
The underappreciated rugby shirt featured here with Navy Poplin M1PS & Russell Boat Shoes.


----------



## Northeastern

*First time in Braces*

PRL Club Collar Shirt, Blue Striped
J.Press Charcoal Sack
JAB Navy and Green Braces
Nautica Tie
PRL White Linen Square
CH Wingtips
PRL Cashmere Socks, Charcoal

At a distance









Detail on the braces









Up close on the collar


----------



## Grundie

It's a glorious sunny day here, chilly, but sunny.

Today I am wearing:

Dark green chinos from Dunnes Stores (Ireland's version of M&S).
Green-ish Barbour tattersall shirt
Dark Brown v-neck jumper
Brown/gold diagonally striped silk tie
Barbour Border jack as yesterday
No hat due to sore, swollen head cuased by rough rugby practice


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Wrapping Up the Week*

BB 3B Sack Camel Camelhair Sport Coat
J. Press Blue OCBD
BB Dark Grey Flannel Trousers (cuffed)
Burgundy Robert Talbott Wool Challis tie with Canada Goose motiff
BB dark brown alligator strap
Alden 986s


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Northeastern said:


> PRL Club Collar Shirt, Blue Striped
> J.Press Charcoal Sack
> JAB Navy and Green Braces
> Nautica Tie
> PRL White Linen Square
> CH Wingtips
> PRL Cashmere Socks, Charcoal
> 
> At a distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close on the collar


Very sharp indeed! Love the shirt!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

B2 pinpoint-blue and pink pinstripe
B2 chinos
Royden shotshell belt
B2 argyles
Alden LHS
B2 671 frames


*As I type it is a cool 60* here in south La. About as close to a fall chill as we will see..feels good though!!


----------



## AldenPyle

CrescentCityConnection said:


> B2 pinpoint-blue and pink pinstripe
> B2 chinos
> Royden shotshell belt
> B2 argyles
> Alden LHS
> B2 671 frames
> 
> *As I type it is a cool 60* here in south La. About as close to a fall chill as we will see..feels good though!!


Sounds great. Any good trad shops in New Orleans?


----------



## Falstaff

It's a drizzly, warm day here in the mountains. I wish fall would hurry up and get here.

Today, I'm wearing the following:

Alden 986's
navy/tan/green argyles
Bills M2 11-wale cords (cuffed)
BB blue broadcloth BD
navy w/red stripe wool surcingle
gold/navy/red Hanauer bowtie
Oliver navy blazer (darted, unfortunately)


----------



## Tom Buchanan

AldenPyle said:


> Great looks, one and all. A murderer's row of cardigans. Great BizCaz VW Guy.
> The underappreciated rugby shirt featured here with Navy Poplin M1PS & Russell Boat Shoes.


Alden,

I remember that shirt. Is that from back in the day when Lands End made the USA Rugby Eagles' jerseys? Lands End used to make a pretty substantial rugby jersey, and sponsored the American side.

Of course that was when players still wore rugby shirts, rather than the new short sleeve, collarless models.


----------



## AldenPyle

Tom Buchanan said:


> Alden,
> 
> I remember that shirt. Is that from back in the day when Lands End made the USA Rugby Eagles' jerseys? Lands End used to make a pretty substantial rugby jersey, and sponsored the American side.
> 
> Of course that was when players still wore rugby shirts, rather than the new short sleeve, collarless models.


Columbia Knit was the brand; I got it off STP. It is a very solid shirt and Made in USA.


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> BB 3B Sack Camel Camelhair Sport Coat
> J. Press Blue OCBD
> BB Dark Grey Flannel Trousers (cuffed)
> Burgundy Robert Talbott Wool Challis tie with Canada Goose motiff
> BB dark brown alligator strap
> Alden 986s


Sounds like a very nice attire. Post picture


----------



## mcarthur

Northeastern-
A very nice outfit. Thank you for posting and congratulations on your inaugural wearing of braces. It will not be your last. Have a very nice weekend


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
VV-ps
Alden straight tip boot in cigar shell


----------



## Northeastern

mcarthur said:


> Northeastern-
> A very nice outfit. Thank you for posting and congratulations on your inaugural wearing of braces. It will not be your last. Have a very nice weekend


Thank you. I agree that I'll be wearing these more often and my next suit must have the appropriate buttons to accomodate these remarkable pants retaining devices.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Duck said:


> Good to hear from you EVT. How is everything?


I'm okay, been a damn busy for me since late summer, not alot of extra time with work, etc.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Looks like a Wet Weekend*

Ancient JAB navy 3/2 sack
LLB BD--deep red chambray
Thos Pink garters to compensate for sleeve length
BS bow--Royal Army Medical (navy/deep red/gold guard stripes)
LLB twill khakis--1-5/8" cuffs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks-navy (have a drawer full of 'em)
Gokey/Orvis moccasins

See yesterday's comment re: rainwear 

At least we don't have to shovel the current form of precipitation...

Have a great weekend, all! :biggrin2:

hbs


----------



## paper clip

Northeastern said:


> Thank you. I agree that I'll be wearing these more often and my next suit must have the appropriate buttons to accomodate these remarkable pants retaining devices.


Nice outfit, NE. It is good to have the braces buttons sewn into all your suit pants - they are a cheap addition and give you some versatility. I like to wear braces to weddings. Saves me from having to hitch up my pants constantly whilst dancing!

Keeping your shirt tucked in properly all the time can be a bit of an exercise, though :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Northeastern

paper clip said:


> Keeping your shirt tucked in properly all the time can be a bit of an exercise, though :icon_smile_wink:


So this is a common problem? I'm not going completely insane today as I feel my shirt wants to escape the confines of my trousers?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Legal Trad*



egadfly said:


> Browning:
> 
> First off, congratulations on your clerkship: I'm sure you appreciate the tremendous opportunity this represents in launching your career. Well done.
> 
> However, I want to clear up a misconception you appear to hold with respect to Trad clothing.
> 
> Trad is _not_ GTH: it is not costumey, loud, or over-the-top preppy. Nothing about it is inappropriate in chambers or any other serious business setting.
> 
> Trad means traditional Ivy-League inspired clothing: good tailoring, natural shoulders, clean lines. It's a look with a long pedigree and it does not go out of style. In short, there is nothing about Trad business attire that is inappropriate for your situation and, in fact, I would argue that a carefully-chosen Trad wardrobe is an asset to one's career in a way that dressing from Syms or Men's Wearhouse will never be.
> 
> Wear what you want, of course, but don't assume that you need to give up Trad style at the courthouse door, or anywhere else.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> EGF


Amen, amen, amen!

The majority of my friends and acquaintances in the legal profession favor at least a moderate Traditional approach to attire and grooming in general; the same applies to upper management in my company.

At least in Chicago/Milwaukee the conservative dark sack suit with traditional shirting, neckwear (please--no "dog vomit" ties!), shoes, & pocket square projects the image of stability, reliability, and confidence which stand in good stead with clients and the public at large.

Go ahead--Traditional attire is not a costume party; if it belongs anywhere, it belongs in the halls of justice!

Congratulations on your clerkship, Mr Browning; I wish you the best in your endeavours.

Have a great weekend! 

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Northeastern said:


> PRL Club Collar Shirt, Blue Striped
> J.Press Charcoal Sack
> JAB Navy and Green Braces
> Nautica Tie
> PRL White Linen Square
> CH Wingtips
> PRL Cashmere Socks, Charcoal
> 
> At a distance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail on the braces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Up close on the collar


NE...

Great ensemble--the white club collar is a winner.

Well done. :icon_cheers:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## Duck

EastVillageTrad said:


> I'm okay, been a damn busy for me since late summer, not alot of extra time with work, etc.


Work, Women and Whiskey. They get ya every time.


----------



## DocHolliday

Vintage Trad, with a bit of modification:


----------



## Northeastern

DocHolliday said:


> Vintage Trad, with a bit of modification:


Simply fantastic. Well done.


----------



## Ron_A

hbs midwest said:


> Amen, amen, amen!
> 
> The majority of my friends and acquaintances in the legal profession favor at least a moderate Traditional approach to attire and grooming in general; the same applies to upper management in my company.
> 
> At least in Chicago/Milwaukee the conservative dark sack suit with traditional shirting, neckwear (please--no "dog vomit" ties!), shoes, & pocket square projects the image of stability, reliability, and confidence which stand in good stead with clients and the public at large.
> 
> Go ahead--Traditional attire is not a costume party; if it belongs anywhere, it belongs in the halls of justice!
> 
> Congratulations on your clerkship, Mr Browning; I wish you the best in your endeavours.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> hbs


Well put. I practice law in Chicago (at a smaller firm, where I still regularly wear a suit and tie -- the large law firms have their attorneys showing up in Dockers these days) and have a great deal of respect (sartorially speaking, anyway) for my peers whose wardrobes are at least somewhat trad. In my view, a trad-inspired business dress wardrobe will help you to garner respect from your contemporaries and elders, and to appear reliable, stable and confident.

Good luck with your clerkship, Browning.


----------



## kforton

Untilted said:


> sorry for not contributing much lately. school has kept me busy. american college education is really overrated imo.
> 
> Houndstooth 3b sack
> BB white tab collar
> narrow repp
> Bill's chamois M2
> Argyles and weejuns
> 
> You can expect a jacket-and-tie combo from me every wednesday.


That jacket is beautiful. It must be vintage?


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Love the tab collar, Tilt. Very 50's/60's Ivy (really should be in the Canon).
> 
> Today:
> 
> RL Tartan shirt w/club collar (green/navy/red/yellow)
> narrow knit stripe tie (same color scheme as shirt)
> Press dark green ribbon belt
> M2s, khaki, button fly
> Dark green cashmere socks (yes, mac, socks)
> 986s, #8


Great match of tartan shirt and tie.

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## browning806

egadfly said:


> Browning:
> 
> First off, congratulations on your clerkship: I'm sure you appreciate the tremendous opportunity this represents in launching your career. Well done.
> 
> However, I want to clear up a misconception you appear to hold with respect to Trad clothing.
> 
> Trad is _not_ GTH: it is not costumey, loud, or over-the-top preppy. Nothing about it is inappropriate in chambers or any other serious business setting.
> 
> Trad means traditional Ivy-League inspired clothing: good tailoring, natural shoulders, clean lines. It's a look with a long pedigree and it does not go out of style. In short, there is nothing about Trad business attire that is inappropriate for your situation and, in fact, I would argue that a carefully-chosen Trad wardrobe is an asset to one's career in a way that dressing from Syms or Men's Wearhouse will never be.
> 
> Wear what you want, of course, but don't assume that you need to give up Trad style at the courthouse door, or anywhere else.
> 
> Best of luck,
> 
> EGF


Thanks everyone for the kind words.

I didn't mean to imply it is inappropriate to don traditional dress. I'm just not at a point where I feel I could pull it off.

I'm learning much from the community here and enjoy it tremendously.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, hbs! And the same to you

HL


----------



## mcarthur

HL-
Consider argyles socks with your outfit


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Oh, I always consider them, Mac, but I thought I already had enough pattern going on.


----------



## anglophile23

^ I just heard of a shop in New Orleans that is famous for linen suits.

BB tweed herringbone sack
EB tatersall OCBD
brown cords
tan surcingle with green stripe
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Patrick06790

Supposed to hit 76 degrees F tomorrow. Ugh.

However, I was glad to have procrastinated on storing the poplin suits.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brion shirt
Oxxford pant
Bernini belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati chelsea boot


----------



## Untilted

kforton said:


> That jacket is beautiful. It must be vintage?


thanks kforton.

vintage indeed. full canvass, hooked vent, all that good stuff. came with a matching waistcoat too. 19 bucks. not bad.


----------



## Untilted

Blue oxford
Forward pleated grey flannels, fuzzy and heavy
burgundy surcingle belt
Weejuns
AA 406 Tortoise

been working non-stop. but i feel good, i'm accomplishing _something._


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Supposed to hit 76 degrees F tomorrow. Ugh.
> 
> However, I was glad to have procrastinated on storing the poplin suits.


Nice suit. What is the shirt?


----------



## AldenPyle

Glen Plaid Freeman & Son Naturalaire
Blue Jantzen OCBD
Gold BB University Bar Stripe
Burgundy Cabelas Braided Belt
Light Blue BB Argyles
Merlot AE Kennett Blucher


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Nice suit. What is the shirt?


Shirt is a Brooks from the M & S days; tie BB (thrifted); square of unknown provenance, thrifted.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Poplin Makes Perfect*

Bravissimo, Patrick!

The very essense of warm-weather Traditional.

Well done. :icon_cheers:

Enjoy non-snow while you can.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Saturday by the Lake*

PRL golf shirt--butter yellow
LE Shetland crewneck (circa 1987)--wine heather
BB Khaki polin shorts--will put on long pants for vespers this evening
Old Army web belt w/brass slide buckle
LLB mocs--sockless, but of course.

Nothing exciting--just running errands.

Enjoy the weekend! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Falstaff

Since I must teach class today, I opted for the following:

Weejuns
Gray/burgundy/maize argyles
Bill's M1 6-wale cords (I'd be interested to hear anyone weigh in on the "trad-ness" of those; I'm somewhat in the dark there)
BB light blue OCBD
yellow bowtie with printed red neat pattern.

Patrick, that really is a great pocket square.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Classic College Football Saturday*

Great autumn day in South Bend IN for Southern California vs Notre Dame.

BB Grey Herringbone 3b sack with patch pockets
J. Press White OCBD
Robert Talbott yellow creweck sweater
BB Whiskey alligator strap with monogrammed gold buckle
BB Grey Flannels cuffed with no break
BB Yellow cableknit cashmere socks
BB Shell Cordovan cordovan tassel loafers


----------



## Connemara

Southwick for Paul Stuart 3 roll 2 navy blazer. Surprisingly, not a sack.
Polo RL cashmere/angora Fair Isle vest
Brooks Bros. Slim Fit blue univ. stripe OCBD


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Pretty straightforward today:

B2 3/2 sack navy blazer
RL green/white univ. stripe OCBD
M2s, poplin, sorta off-khaki with a little yellow in the mix
Alden LHS in cigar shell


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Lido brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL khakis
Burberry polo
S&B needlepoint belt (bow ties)


----------



## Patrick06790

In the spirit of A. Squire's "Let's Foul Up Anglo" remarks, and a la Leo McKern as Rumpole, I give you my attempt to mess everything up.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
Brioni tie
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Biella socks
JL bluchers


----------



## Untilted

Houndstooth tweed sack
Blue oxford
Argyle and sutherland necktie
Grey flannels, navy surcingle belt
weejuns

Lots of tradly-dressed guy in the house tonight. Saw some alums from Hamilton College. One in blue blazer, blue oxford, emblematic tie, reds and loafers sockless. The other one in blue oxford and tan sack suit, no tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Nice looking attire


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> Nice looking attire


Mac - Thanks. I was shooting for an Americanized Bertie Wooster. I missed, but not by too much.


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
I like that attire on you. Have a good day


----------



## spielerman

Untilted said:


> thanks kforton.
> 
> vintage indeed. full canvass, hooked vent, all that good stuff. came with a matching waistcoat too. 19 bucks. not bad.


Would be nice to have thrift stores like that around here.


----------



## Tucker

Still warm in Atlanta

BB GF hopsack 3/2 blazer
BB pinpoint forward point shirt, white
BB jockey stripe, pink/navy
BB belt, black
BB tropical-weight wool trousers, grey
AE Park Avenue, black


----------



## anglophile23

LE navy v-neck sweater
PF blue OCBD
chocolate cords
argyle socks
Sperry Topsiders 
exchanging the above shoes with boots when called for
brown leather belt


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino-Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt-sailboats
BB tassel burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
Talbott shirt
Ben Silver tie
Holliday & Brown 'Special Re-edition' pocket square
Liberty braces
Pantherella socks
Wright/Sanders double-monks
Vintage Silhouettes fedora


----------



## Cowtown

Alan - great look as always. Which model of Samuelsohn suit are you sporting?


----------



## AlanC

Thanks! It's the 'Kent' model.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Lazy*

Football and catching up on stupid domestic stuff. Also napping. Trout fishing tomorrow.


----------



## A.Squire

Anyone besides me notice that Patrick's photos are no longer on a timer. 

Do tell, ol spoon.


----------



## Patrick06790

A.Squire said:


> Anyone besides me notice that Patrick's photos are no longer on a timer.
> 
> Do tell, ol spoon.


I learned to run really fast.


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC - You are always at least one cut above aren't you?
























Note to Self: Next time, merlot or chromexcel bluchers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schott warm-up jacket
JV sweater
KL jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## AlanC

^AP, you're far too kind. That's a cobbled together ensemble of various inexpensive items (suit via consignment, $15 + alterations; shirt is thrift; tie from thrift via a forum trade; shoes were clearance items sold by a guy on Style Forum). I did buy the pocket square at a local higher end men's shop, but on clearance for ~$13. The fedora (not pictured) I confess to shelling out the bucks for.

I'm just trying to keep up with Patrick and Brownshoe and Daniele and Poling and...

(Sharp sportcoat, by the way.)


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> ^AP, you're far too kind. That's a cobbled together ensemble of various inexpensive items (suit via consignment, $15 + alterations; shirt is thrift; tie from thrift via a forum trade; shoes were clearance items sold by a guy on Style Forum). I did buy the pocket square at a local higher end men's shop, but on clearance for ~$13. The fedora (not pictured) I confess to shelling out the bucks for.
> 
> I'm just trying to keep up with Patrick and Brownshoe and Daniele and Poling and...
> 
> (Sharp sportcoat, by the way.)


Pants are from you, btw. Great pants, but somehow,they are not quite matching with the coat. Taupe? khaki? hmm....


----------



## Daniele

Yesterday, at a classic cars rally on the hills (among vineries and wine/deli shops, yum..
Tweed sack coat, vintage, bought in Berkeley CA (3/2, raised seams, patched-flap pockets; color brown/mustard); orange ribbed turtleneck; grey uncuffed trousers; black Weejuns tasselloafers; dark green socks; 'Cal' scarf (my girlfriend will attend it next year -likely-, so I decided to sport the colors. Incidentally, they're the colors of the Regiment I served in, so I felt 'almost authorized'..; black leather overcoat (knee lenght, single breast).
Yellow driving gloves, Persol 646 shades.

Today: yawn..pinstripe 3 buttons suit, pale blue spread collar-Bond cuff shirt, navy knitted tie, charcoal socks, vintage deadstock sleek black laceups. Same overcoat as yesterday, silk printed scarf, black leather gloves.
Vintage Raybans and polished leather briefcase.
The look of the perfect killer)


----------



## Untilted

6:17 AM. Finally made it back from Library.

Quoddy's, bill's, navy shirt, baracuta G-9. Casual collegiate style.

Gotta wake up in 2 and a half hours.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Monday Work Day*

BB 3B Golden Fleece Navy Pinstripe Sack Suit
Paul Stuart blue pinpoint with white club collar and cuffs with pin
Robert Talbott Royal Navy Brigadier Repp Tie
BB black alligator belt
Alden low vamp full strap loafer


----------



## Northeastern

Slept too late watching the sox, and its supposed to be 80 degrees today. As such, this is most uninspired

PRL Blue OCBD
BB Chinos, Khaki
J.Crew Millbrook Driving Loafers
Cheap-o Socks, tan
CH Brown Belt
JAB Wool/Silk blend sportcoat, navy and tan check, 2 button darted
LE Cotton Pocket Square, white


----------



## TMMKC

It FINALLY feels like autumn outside. Gray, chilly and very rainy...I love it!

Berle tan cords
B2 OCBD (blue/white stripe)
An ancient charcoal grey lambswool v-neck LE sweater
J&M waterproof "paddock" boots
Tan Smartwool socks

Heading out later to run errands. Trying to decide if I should just grab an umbrella and wear my old Huntington 3/2 tan houndstooth jacket (with a burgundy window pane), or don the Filson waxed cotton field coat.


----------



## paper clip

Basking in the glow of the Sox win last night and breaking all rules on this pre-World Series Monday.

Thankfully, no clients or meetings today.

Old school Russell (pre-Majestic) Sox jersey. Double knit polyester, double tackle twill lettering. Raglan sleeves. No name or number on the back (what am I a kid?):icon_smile_wink:

Bills M1
LE khaki with navy stripe surcingle
gray LE t-shirt
Timex expedition on Central navy/gray striped strap
Quoddy camp mocs
no sox 
(it's going to be 80 today, but I guess we can't call it Indian summer:icon_smile_wink










GO SOX, BEAT ROX!


----------



## Northeastern

paper clip said:


> (it's going to be 80 today, but I guess we can't call it Indian summer:icon_smile_wink


Too true! This past weekend was so great, sports wise, that I won't even bring up global warming as the reason for an 80 degree october.

oops


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Morning Madness*

Back to Dilbertville: :icon_pale:

BB OCBD--blue University stripe
BS tie--silver white on burgundy Churchill dot
JP surcingle--wine
LLB twill chinos--taupe
PRL generic socks--burgundy
LLB Blucher "weekend brogues" (1981 catalogue--originally tan, spent 3 nights and 3 cans of Kiwi cordovan polish staining them and spitshining the toes...on their 3rd or 4th resole job)
JAB ancient navy 3/2 blazer
BB PS--white linen

Have a great week, all! 

hbs


----------



## spinlps

To work and, based on how the morning has gone, probably to see Costello and Dylan tonight. No timer on the phone, but here's a pic of the jacket.

PRL Brown Herringbone Jacket - 3R2, Unconstructed, Darted
Press White Flap OCBD
Orange RL Silk Knit
Darker Khaki Chino's
J&M Aristocraft Saddles


----------



## paper clip

Northeastern said:


> Too true! This past weekend was so great, sports wise, that I won't even bring up global warming as the reason for an 80 degree october.
> 
> oops


I wasn't thinking of Mr. Gore, only that I felt bad for the Indians' fans :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## browning806

Cold front came in , I have the day off, going to coffee shop to read a good book.





B2 Tattersall BD
LLB Chinos
LLB Merino Crewneck
Florsheim Victors
Seiko Kinetic Watch


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## Falstaff

A rainy, dreary fall day here, but fall finally.

Weejuns
gray OTC sox
medium gray flannels
cordovan belt
yellow tie w/ brown/red pheasant motif
White pinpoint BD
some old houndstooth camelhair sack that my father acquired in NYC in 70's


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H-ps


----------



## Patrick06790

The leaves say it's fall, but the temperature says otherwise. I will remember this day on some dreary morning in March 2008.

Defying the ticks in chino shorts, a thrifted ocbd from Ralph of L.I., and Quoddys.


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick06790 said:


> Football and catching up on stupid domestic stuff. Also napping. Trout fishing tomorrow.


Pat,
What loafers are those in the pic? Are they your new Sebago's by chance?

I like them very much...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Patrick06790

TradTeacher said:


> Pat,
> What loafers are those in the pic? Are they your new Sebago's by chance?
> 
> I like them very much...
> 
> TT:teacha:


Good eye, but those are the old Sebagos. I'm still waiting for the new ones, which were apparently shipped by mule train.

Continuing my research tonight into the weird array of films featuring the sinister Fu Manchu. Now it's cooled off considerably so I am taking this sweater I got from AlanC out for a spin. And JC Penney's fine retro chinos - I bought 12 pairs in four colors and I wish I had doubled that. Still the greatest deal in recent history.


----------



## videocrew

Lands End Yellow OCBD
Levis 501
Vineyard Vines Bird Dog Belt
Clarks Wallabees (Ridiculously beat up, but freshly conditioned and waterproofed)
North Face Raincoat (Green)


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> Good eye, but those are the old Sebagos. I'm still waiting for the new ones, which were apparently shipped by mule train.
> 
> Continuing my research tonight into the weird array of films featuring the sinister Fu Manchu. Now it's cooled off considerably so I am taking this sweater I got from AlanC out for a spin. And JC Penney's fine retro chinos - I bought 12 pairs in four colors and I wish I had doubled that. Still the greatest deal in recent history.


For another good deal on chinos check out a 50% Old Navy sale on their loose fit khakis. Highly recommended. BTW: I believe you can still order the JCP chinos from their catalog.


----------



## Naval Gent

Hey, is that a sling you're wearing? I'm wearing one, too. This Fall slings are IN, baby.

Seriously, I appreciate your situation. Shirt tucking can be a b1tch. Hope you are better soon.

Scott


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Another simple day*

B2 pink polo
J. Crew chinos
RL ribbon/webbing belt (green w/pink skull/bones)
Bean camp mocs
no socks


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> For another good deal on chinos check out a 50% Old Navy sale on their loose fit khakis. Highly recommended. BTW: I believe you can still order the JCP chinos from their catalog.


Yeah, but they're not the same, with the alterable waistband. Alas.


----------



## browning806

Naval Gent said:


> Hey, is that a sling you're wearing? I'm wearing one, too. This Fall slings are IN, baby.
> 
> Seriously, I appreciate your situation. Shirt tucking can be a b1tch. Hope you are better soon.
> 
> Scott


Gent,

Why yes it is--a camouflage one at that--I usually wear blue.

I've been sporting this fashion for going on 7 years. My arm was permanently paralyzed due to a traumatic injury.

Let me know if there is anything you want to know how to do one handed. :icon_smile:


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Good eye, but those are the old Sebagos. I'm still waiting for the new ones, which were apparently shipped by mule train....Now it's cooled off considerably so I am taking this sweater I got from AlanC out for a spin.


Sweater looks good. You should have let me ship the Sebagos. You'd have gotten them quicker. :biggrin2:


----------



## Naval Gent

browning806 said:


> Gent,
> 
> Why yes it is--a camouflage one at that--I usually wear blue.
> 
> I've been sporting this fashion for going on 7 years. My arm was permanently paralyzed due to a traumatic injury.
> 
> Let me know if there is anything you want to know how to do one handed. :icon_smile:


Geez, sorry to hear that. I'm coping. Thanks, truly, for the dose of perspective.

Scott


----------



## Brownshoe

I shrank out of nearly all of my suits, so I grabbed one of those Southwicks recently on sale at STP.

I like it a lot--I wanted something all-purpose, that could be worn to weddings, job interviews, illicit rendevous, my imaginary job as a 1960 adman...

I think this will do nicely.

Another sourpuss on me, must fix that.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6926565

click to enlarge


----------



## browning806

Brownshoe said:


> I shrank out of nearly all of my suits, so I grabbed one of those Southwicks recently on sale at STP.
> 
> I like it a lot--I wanted something all-purpose, that could be worn to weddings, job interviews, illicit rendevous, my imaginary job as a 1960 adman...
> 
> I think this will do nicely.
> 
> Another sourpuss on me, must fix that.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6926565
> 
> click to enlarge


I like the tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> I shrank out of nearly all of my suits, so I grabbed one of those Southwicks recently on sale at STP.
> 
> I like it a lot--I wanted something all-purpose, that could be worn to weddings, job interviews, illicit rendevous, *my imaginary job as a 1960 adman...*
> 
> I think this will do nicely.
> 
> Another sourpuss on me, must fix that.


Leave the sourpuss, makes you look like you're concentrating on landing the Snodgrass account.

And hang on to some of your old stuff. I know from bitter experience that the Incredible Shrinking 1960s Adman (or Reporter) has a way of morphing into the Incredible Expanding blah blah blah.


----------



## mcarthur

Brownshoe-
Nice looking outfit


----------



## TMMKC

Patrick06790 said:


> The leaves say it's fall, but the temperature says otherwise. I will remember this day on some dreary morning in March 2008.
> 
> Defying the ticks in chino shorts, a thrifted ocbd from Ralph of L.I., and Quoddys.


Patience, grasshopper. Really cool and rainy here in KC today (many days of lower 60s after that). I don't think it broke 60. I broke out an old Huntington 3/2 heavy houndstooth odd jacket today to celebrate. It's coming your way!


----------



## anglophile23

Untilted said:


> 6:17 AM. Finally made it back from Library.
> 
> Quoddy's, bill's, navy shirt, baracuta G-9. Casual collegiate style.
> 
> Gotta wake up in 2 and a half hours.


Been there.

EB blue university stripe
LE chinos
navy surcingle with yellow stripe
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

JD leather jacket
HF sweater
Mason's pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> I shrank out of nearly all of my suits, so I grabbed one of those Southwicks recently on sale at STP.
> 
> I like it a lot--I wanted something all-purpose, that could be worn to weddings, job interviews, illicit rendevous, my imaginary job as a 1960 adman...
> 
> I think this will do nicely.
> 
> Another sourpuss on me, must fix that.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6926565
> 
> click to enlarge


Dead solid perfect.


----------



## AldenPyle

Brown Herringbone BB 3/2 Sack Suit
Ecru BB Supima OCBD [Love the color, hate the lining]
Burgundy BB University #1 Stripe
Black PRL Calfskin Belt
Black AE Windham Tassel Loafers


----------



## Harris

Brownshoe said:


> I shrank out of nearly all of my suits, so I grabbed one of those Southwicks recently on sale at STP.
> 
> I like it a lot--I wanted something all-purpose, that could be worn to weddings, job interviews, illicit rendevous, my imaginary job as a 1960 adman...
> 
> I think this will do nicely.
> 
> Another sourpuss on me, must fix that.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6926565
> 
> click to enlarge


Very sharp, Brownshoe. Did you grab the charcoal or the navy?
edit: brings media buyer Harry Crane to mind.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
SF-necktie
H-ps
Alden straight tip bal oxford


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, guys (thrilled by the thumbs-up from Mac!). It really is a nice suit, I think. It's navy, Harris. I'm thinking I should have grabbed the charcoal, too. I'm in sport coats almost exclusively these days, and two suits in navy and charcoal would cover any contingency I can think of.

Patrick--

The weight has to stay off, as per the doc. I've changed my habits and have been holding steady for about a year now. I am confident I can maintain it.

Sadly, we already lost Snodgrass to McMann and Tate.


----------



## Brownshoe

Harris said:


> edit: brings media buyer Harry Crane to mind.


Ha! I do identify a bit.

Not with the short-sleeved dress shirts, though.


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> I shrank out of nearly all of my suits, so I grabbed one of those Southwicks recently on sale at STP.
> 
> I like it a lot--I wanted something all-purpose, that could be worn to weddings, job interviews, illicit rendevous, my imaginary job as a 1960 adman...
> 
> I think this will do nicely.
> 
> Another sourpuss on me, must fix that.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6926565
> 
> click to enlarge


Smashing--all that's missing is the shell cordovan briefcase.

Looking good. :icon_cheers:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*And then it was Tuesday*

...And somewhat cooler.

JAB Old Faithful Harris tweed 3/2 sack--blue/grey
PS--wool challis, butter yellow with deep red/navy equestrian motif print
BB OCBD--yellow
BS tie--Exeter Golf (navy/deep red/gold uneven stripes)
Bass leather belt
LLB twill chinos--navy (really darker than I like, but everyone's "navy" these days comes out looking more like "ink")
PRL generic navy socks
LLB mocs

Enjoy the season--while it lasts. 

hbs


----------



## Northeastern

BB 2 Button Charcoal Suit
PRL Regent French Cuff Shirt, Blue Striped
J.Crew Belt
AE Garner's, Black Calf
BB Maroon Tie
PRL Navy Pocket square

nothing too fancy


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Stunning, BrSh.

Today:
Blue univ. stripe w/white club collar
Madder bow tie in orangey-russet with dark green medallions
S&B needlepoint belt w/martinis
M2s
986s


----------



## Patrick06790

Oddball grey vest I thrifted. Bean cheap chinos. Bean shirt. Very skinny Rooster tie (thrifted). Corbin sack jacket, thrifted. AE Wilberts for anticipated rain. Central strap.


----------



## Brutus

Patrick, I'm wearing that same exact watch band today. Along with:
LE yellow OCBD
BB khakis
Yellow and grey argyles
Dirty bucks


----------



## Pgolden

Ditto on the watchband. Must be a green central watch band kind of day.


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Stunning, BrSh.
> 
> Today:
> Blue univ. stripe w/white club collar
> Madder bow tie in orangey-russet with dark green medallions
> S&B needlepoint belt w/martinis
> M2s
> 986s


I like that belt but it sents the wrong message


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Wrong message? Oh, Mac, I don't care if anyone thinks that I needlepointed it myself!


----------



## mcarthur

Sorry that was not my issue. I was alluding to the bend elbow issue


----------



## jml90

Patrick, I wore the same shoes today.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> Sorry that was not my issue. I was alluding to the bend elbow issue


I know you were, Mac. I was just tweaking you.


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> I know you were, Mac. I was just tweaking you.


A successful pinch


----------



## narticus

Alden 666 suede tassel loafers
Marcoliani cashemere socks (in lovely GTH purple, as opposed to my usual Pantherella pink with grey flannels)
Majer or Berle? grey flannels
Thurston braces (not pictured)
BB OCBD
BB rep tie
Norman Hilton jacket (from AlanC, if memory serves)
Talbott pocket square (pheasants, barely pictured)


----------



## Pgolden

School board meeting tonight, and it's raining, so I have the old Balmacaan and hat. Jacket is a BB gray tweed; khakis for $13 from Old Navy sale; shirt is BB with Ainsley collar and the narrow tie is from American Eagle. I paid $19.98 for two of them. What I thought was interesting about the ties was how thick they were. Thus, you can tie a nice knot with a wider collar. Of course, that was how the Duke of Windsor did it, ordering extra linings in his tie. I guess the point I'm making was raised on tie width thread. I've found it's not always the width that determines the ability to tie an appropriately sized knot. Anyway, I'm on a narrow tie kick-- rain, shine or lapel width.

https://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graybbxl3.jpg

Had this old Seiko watch and bought this band from O'Connells. It's a nice change of pace from the Easy Reader and the leather-band Omegas.

https://img98.imageshack.us/my.php?image=grosgrainkx7.jpg

Birthday LLB canoe mocs. I know, I know. They're not up to Quoddys, but they are awfully comfortable, and when the meeting gets a little slow I can look at them and think of my family. That always makes me smile. My Quoddy boat shoes are supposed to here on Nov 12, and then will see about a pair of mocs.
https://img144.imageshack.us/my.php?image=canoemocsug8.jpg


----------



## Untilted

Narticus, lovely shoes!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Borrelli shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
JB socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Narticus, Great look (except for the demonic possession thing)
Not much, just hate to see a certain poster's name at the top of the board.


----------



## mcarthur

Narticus,
Nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps
A- NST burgundy shell


----------



## paper clip

Narticus: perfect outfit. classy and fun.

PG: also looks very good. the leather on those Bean mocs looks quality.


----------



## Northeastern

*Vanilla...*

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
BB Khaki Chinos
J.Crew Navy Cord Sportcoat, 3 button, no shoulder padding, darted
J.Crew Brown Belt
J.Crew Penny Loafers
PRL Navy with Grey and Maroon Argyle Socks

Yawn...


----------



## AlanC

Narticus, love your 'shoes of the beast' especially paired with those socks. Nice jacket, too! (don't you have a Samuelsohn from me, too?)


----------



## Falstaff

Raining . . . again.

Brown/brown saddle oxfords
BB burgundy/gray argyles
Bills M2 chamois, flat-front, cuffed
H&C surcingle belt
PRL yellow OCBD
VV dark red emblematic school bowtie


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday: Sunny & Cool*

BB BD--wine & black on white tattersall
Ferrell Reed tie--dark claret/dusty hunter green/navy/deep orange ancient madder paisley 
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB khaki twills-cuffed
PRL golf socks-dark hunter
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
Ancient Huntington blazer--3/2 hunter green
PS--wine cotton/linen from Roger Stevens, Milwaukee (local Southwick/Samuelsohn purveyor)

A great Wednesday, all!

hbs :icon_smile:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

End-on-end shirt, burgundy bengal stripe, white club collar (note the interesting tab at stomach level, it threads through the button hole)
RL Black wook challis w/burgundy rosettes
Press collar pin
B2 black strap w/sterling engine-turned buckle
B2 charcoal flannels
B2 black cashmere socks
AE Walden loafers, black


----------



## spinlps

Dark Olive PRL Wide Cord Jacket
BB Blue Uni-stripe
Chinos
Argyles
JM Saddles


----------



## Brownshoe

*AUTUMN RULES!!!*

BB corduroy suit--plain front trousers, dual vents
BB spread collar navy minicheck shirt
Press navy knit tie

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6944391

Click to enlarge


----------



## anglophile23

It's finally cold!

LE navy v-neck cotton sweater
PF white OCBD
chocolate cords
navy surcingle with yellow stripe
tan argyles
Bass Weejuns
new BB doorman "brolly


----------



## Patrick06790

Harris sack I think I bought from tripreed
LE shirt
Thrifted skinny wool tie from long-defunct men's shop in Torrington
LL bean twills
I forget where the strap came from, also the square
J Crew shoes in deference to the weather
LE cotton sweater vest, probably the single most useful item I own


----------



## jml90

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ...(note the interesting tab at stomach level, it threads through the button hole)....


I think it would be used to hook to a button inside the pants.


----------



## Thornhill

Brownshoe said:


> BB corduroy suit--plain front trousers, dual vents
> BB spread collar navy minicheck shirt
> Press navy knit tie
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6944391
> 
> Click to enlarge


If you don't mind, Brownshoe, could you tell me what shoes you are wearing in this photograph? I like the corduroy suit and should probably go ahead and get one sometime soon myself.


----------



## Brownshoe

Sure--they're clunky J Crew brogues.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6944392


----------



## kitonbrioni

Lamatta suede jacket
Dunhill sweater
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## Untilted

Flannel sack blazer
houndstooth waistcoat
White oxford shirt
Harry potter ish Red/Gold repp tie
Grey flannels, forward pleated
Weejuns.

Not in the mood of posting pictures, I had quite a nasty evening.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## AldenPyle

HL Poling and Sons said:


> End-on-end shirt, burgundy bengal stripe, white club collar (note the interesting tab at stomach level, it threads through the button hole)
> RL Black wook challis w/burgundy rosettes
> Press collar pin
> B2 black strap w/sterling engine-turned buckle
> B2 charcoal flannels
> B2 black cashmere socks
> AE Walden loafers, black


Nice outfit. Might the tab be for wrapping through the label of your tie, to act as a hidden tie clip?

At the Tie Rack, I saw something that was called a "Tie Thing" that would button on one button, go through the label and then button at the next lower button.


----------



## AldenPyle

Double post


----------



## mcarthur

Lock & Company-Grouse fedora-pure wool tweeds


----------



## Northeastern

PRL "Blake" OCBD, Blue and Burgundy check
BB Charcoal Flannel Trousers
AE Bergamo Loafers in Black Calf
PRL Charcoal socks
CH belt, black
GH 2 Button Blazer
BB Burgundy pocket square


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Autumn is Here*

Cool and slightly overcast day in Ann Arbor. Getting ready for a home football game party for Saturday.

BB 3b button Navy Golden Fleece sack blazer with patch pockets
Yellow Gitman pinpoint OCBD
Alden 986s
Bills M1 khakis cufffed at near floodwater length
J. Press navy surcingle belt
Robert Talbott England Lawn Tennis Association Repp Tie


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
T&A shirt
BB braces
H-bow tie
H-ps
A-plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## paper clip

Great outfits, all. AP - perfecto! Brownshoe - great cord suit. HL - very interesting shirt, as always.

BB tweed sack - greenish (Alan C)
Blue paisley silk square
BB univ stripe slim fit OCBD
LE pheasant tie



















BB shell belt
Bills M1 mushroom (great, versatile fall color)
Byford black/gray argyles
...and finally.....LONGWINGS! I managed to score a pair of the Alden shell longwings from TeamShoes for $325!!!!
these shoes are fantastic! they fit perfectly.










Good day, all! GO SOX!!!!


----------



## Northeastern

paper clip said:


> Great outfits, all. AP - perfecto! Brownshoe - great cord suit. HL - very interesting shirt, as always.
> 
> ...and finally.....LONGWINGS! I managed to score a pair of the Alden shell longwings from TeamShoes for $325!!!!
> these shoes are fantastic! they fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day, all! GO SOX!!!!


Those are fantastic shoes, and they look great on you. Nice work.


----------



## mcarthur

^
Nice outfit. Enjoy wearing you new Alden long wing blucher oxford in burgundy shell. You should consider wearing your necktie a little bit longer and with a jacket and tie consider wearing wool trousers instead of khakis


----------



## narticus

Alden cap-toe bluchers
unremarkable socks
BB flat-front cords with embroidered mallards
BB BD (not OC, non-iron by mistake)
BB braided leather belt
- apparently it's a Brooks Brothers kind of day
Barbour Beaufort

If you must know, Caol Ila single malt in the flask.

Picture to come later, maybe.


----------



## Naval Gent

AldenPyle said:


> Nice outfit. Might the tab be for wrapping through the label of your tie, to act as a hidden tie clip?
> 
> At the Tie Rack, I saw something that was called a "Tie Thing" that would button on one button, go through the label and then button at the next lower button.


The tab is for connecting to your trouser button to keep your shirt tail tucked (or maybe your trousers up). They were very common on shirts in the early 20th Century. Remember trousers rose higher then.

Scott


----------



## Falstaff

Alden 563's
gray OTC sox
dark gray flannels
shell belt
white OCBD
yellow tie w/ brown pheasan motif
houndstooth coat in brown w/ currant overcheck


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> End-on-end shirt, burgundy bengal stripe, white club collar (note the interesting tab at stomach level, it threads through the button hole)
> RL Black wook challis w/burgundy rosettes
> Press collar pin
> B2 black strap w/sterling engine-turned buckle
> B2 charcoal flannels
> B2 black cashmere socks
> AE Walden loafers, black


HL....

You have outdone yourself! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Georgia

paper clip said:


> ...and finally.....LONGWINGS! I managed to score a pair of the Alden shell longwings from TeamShoes for $325!!!!
> these shoes are fantastic! they fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day, all! GO SOX!!!!


Very nice longwings! I just scored a pair of Florsheim Royal Imperial shell cordovan longwings myself, and am picking them up this afternoon (new heels). I'm very excited.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday--So Many Projects, So Little Time*

LLB chambray BD--blue
BS bow--Argyll & Sutherland red pattern
LLB twills--loden/sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic navy socks
Gokey/Orivs mocs
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--red cotton/linen

Have a great weekend, all--I will be off Friday and Monday for our son's fall break...God only knows where we'll end up. 

hbs


----------



## Taxi_driver

mcarthur said:


> Lock & Company-Grouse fedora-pure wool tweeds


...........that's a cool hat, Mac.


----------



## hbs midwest

paper clip said:


> Great outfits, all. AP - perfecto! Brownshoe - great cord suit. HL - very interesting shirt, as always.
> 
> BB tweed sack - greenish (Alan C)
> Blue paisley silk square
> BB univ stripe slim fit OCBD
> LE pheasant tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB shell belt
> Bills M1 mushroom (great, versatile fall color)
> Byford black/gray argyles
> ...and finally.....LONGWINGS! I managed to score a pair of the Alden shell longwings from TeamShoes for $325!!!!
> these shoes are fantastic! they fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day, all! GO SOX!!!!


Seconds on the kudos--looking great, gentlemen...

Excellent ensemble, Paperclip--I fear I've fallen in lust with your Alden shell cordovan longwings! :icon_smile_big:

Enjoy Thurs/Fri/weekend.

hbs


----------



## Taxi_driver

Brownshoe said:


> BB corduroy suit--plain front trousers, dual vents
> BB spread collar navy minicheck shirt
> Press navy knit tie
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6944391
> 
> Click to enlarge


A great look Brownshoe, I've always liked your take on Trad.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks for all the kind words, gents.

I think you're all right about the tab. Undoubtedly used to anchor the shirt to the inside of the trou. It's a nice, retro touch, I think, but I'm just as glad we don't wear our trousers high enough these days to make it practical.

Paperclip--you look maaahvelous.


----------



## Patrick06790

Newly eBayed Harris tweed that's a 3-2 but has side darts, if that's what it's called, thus giving the jacket a bit more shape than I am used to.

Also a Bb tie, one of JohnMS' shirts, LL Bean olive flannels and these new Footjoys that were rather inexpensive and look and feel just fine to me.


----------



## vwguy

Tan camel hair coat
Burgundy & white stripe shirt from LE
Dark forest green pants
Burgundy AE Sanfords

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Nice looking outfit


----------



## Duck

I misplaced my camera this week taking pictures of the house.

b2 red uni OCBD
b2 sack navy blazer
RL green dot ps
b2 green and red reg bow
llb grey flannel trousers
bs argyles otc
ae greysons
burberry rain coat


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> I misplaced my camera this week taking pictures of the house.
> 
> b2 red uni OCBD
> b2 sack navy blazer
> RL green dot ps
> b2 green and red reg bow
> llb grey flannel trousers
> bs argyles otc
> ae greysons
> burberry rain coat


Nephew,
You outfit sounds nice. Please try to find your camera


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> You outfit sounds nice. Please try to find your camera


Thank you Uncle. I am going to look tonight.


----------



## Pgolden

Very nice Patrick and Doc. BTW: Patrick where did you get the Footjoys? And Doc, where is the tie from?


----------



## DocHolliday

Pgolden said:


> Very nice Patrick and Doc. BTW: Patrick where did you get the Footjoys? And Doc, where is the tie from?


Thanks, P. Tie is from Brooks.


----------



## paper clip

Doc, great jacket and outfit.

Patrick - nice outfit and footjoys. I saw that site today. Those shoes look pretty good for the cost. How do they run size-wise - true - like an AE? Do you think the quality is that of AE? Are they made in USA? Do tell!


----------



## Brownshoe

You're too kind, my friends. Thanks!

vintage Orvis brown tweed jacket--great shoulders
Polo tartan shirt
navy knit tie
J Crew sweater vest
J Crew jeans

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6949024

Desk of Insanity
J&M saddle oxfords
Polo socks

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6949025

(click to enlarge)


----------



## Naval Gent

n









Nothing special, on my way to a Sponsors Reception for my Historic Preservation Organization.

Jacket from a Corbin Outlet (low button stance, huh?)
BB Shirt via Duck
BS Bow Tie (3rd Gurkha Machine Gun Battalion or something)
Random Brown Twill Trousers
English Oxfords

Oh, forgot - I omitted my arm sling for the photo

Scott


----------



## Desk Jockey

Went "hard" today... you know, left it all out on the field, 110%, so on & so forth.

Barbour Beaufort
J Press blue/black tattersall BD (which I saw on another guy on the Metro)
LL Bean navy shetland
BB camel cords (Hudsons bought back during my Anglophilic phase... hey isn't college the time for experimentation?)
J Crew khaki with red/grey/navy argyles
LLB camp mocs


----------



## AldenPyle

*Advanced Trad. *I have to say I am astounded at how well Paperclip and Patrick06 have matched their squares with their ties and jackets. I wish that I could do that. I think 'Clip's square even matches his carpet!!!


----------



## jml90

AldenPyle said:


> Nice outfit. Might the tab be for wrapping through the label of your tie, to act as a hidden tie clip?
> 
> At the Tie Rack, I saw something that was called a "Tie Thing" that would button on one button, go through the label and then button at the next lower button.


I think it's a little low for that


----------



## AldenPyle

Fall really must be the Season of the Trad. I doubt that I have seen a single day in which there have been so many good looks in this thread. Brownshoe, Naval Guy and Doc Holiday are all looking exemplary. 

Myself:
Khaki LE Drifter Sweater
White Jantzen Flap Pocket BC3BD w/ Red&Blue Tattersal
Dark Green Bills M1P
Black Polo Belt
Blue Smartwool Argyles
Black AE Stanford Chukkas


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> ...these new Footjoys that were rather inexpensive and look and feel just fine to me.


They do look good. I probably would have gotten a pair of those if they'd had my size. Thankfully, they didn't.

Quick shipping on those, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Very nice Patrick and Doc. BTW: Patrick where did you get the Footjoys?





paper clip said:


> Patrick - nice outfit and footjoys. I saw that site today. Those shoes look pretty good for the cost. How do they run size-wise - true - like an AE? Do you think the quality is that of AE? Are they made in USA? Do tell!


Site here. Not sure what's left. 9D Footjoy fits me fine; I have 9D, 9.5C, 9.5D and 10C AEs that fit me, with varying degrees of snugness.

I used to have claustrophobic toes, or so I thought.

Quality? I know almost nothing of cobbling, but these appear to be pretty decent. Certainly better than a current Nunn Bush or department store crud. (Better than Payless! Talk about damning with faint praise.)

The blemish on the pair pictured appears to be a little bit of stray stitching on one toe. The other pair doesn't seem to have any problem at all.

The site says full retail is $290, which would be preposterous, but the sale prices make it a worthwhile proposition, in my opinion.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Gucci shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
NM socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## anglophile23

The above posts are great

LE navy sweater
blue university stripe Gitman Bros OCBD-made in the USA
LE chinos
tan surcingle with green stripe
argyles
sperry topsiders


----------



## paper clip

Thanks for the kinds words. Fall makes it easy to do Trad. Great sturdy clothes in warm colors: tweed, cords, moleskins. Perfect temps for jackets-as-outerwear, sweaters and vests. Bust out the heavy trad shoes: chukkas, brogues, suede, Bean Boots.

Today:

LE ivy (green/brown?) cord jacket
my other navy paisley square
Pink BB slim fit OCBD



















BB shell belt
Bills M1 oxford cloth khakis
Hilfiger argyles










and, yes, again with the LONGWINGS. I wore them for half the day yesterday, so I figured I could get away with wearing them again today. I couldn't help myself. They were calling to my from my closet this AM. I know, I know: "rest the shoes, PC, they'll last forever". I PROMISE I won't wear them two days in a row again, cross my heart!


----------



## mcarthur

^ 
We will hold you to your promise of the shell trinity-rotate, rotate and rotate. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z- shirt
SF-necktie
H- ps
BB- braces
A- long wing blucher oxford whiskey shell


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
solid dark brown OTC sox
BB gab trousers in some sort of brownish olive (much akin to Bills "mushroom" color)
braided leather belt
BB moderate spread collar (sorry)
burgundy pheasant tie
grey/white herringbone Harris tweed, inherited from Dad


----------



## Brownshoe

paper clip said:


> and, yes, again with the LONGWINGS. I wore them for half the day yesterday, so I figured I could get away with wearing them again today. I couldn't help myself. They were calling to my from my closet this AM. I know, I know: "rest the shoes, PC, they'll last forever". I PROMISE I won't wear them two days in a row again, cross my heart!


They're so pretty, I'd be tempted to sleep in them.


----------



## Brutus

Finally broke out the cords today.

BB check BD.
College shield emblem belt.
BB brown cords.
JM saddle shoes.


----------



## Kent Wang

First Annual Kent Wang Croquet Tournament

Harris Tweed sportcoat
Jantzen shirt
J. Crew chinos
Ben Silver regimental repp tie
Kent Wang



Central watchstrap
Kent Wang glass cuff link (not yet for sale)



Moreschi spectators
Pantherella socks


----------



## Pgolden

Wonderful everyone. Paper Clip proves that things go better with pink, and Kent that's all so stylish, trad and hip.


----------



## Falstaff

A+ on the watchband coordinating with the cufflinks, Kent. Very nice.


----------



## Haystack

The jacket is darted but...

OCBD and sweater vest from Dillards
moleskins from STP
suede wingtips from LE

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Pgolden

Haystack said:


> The jacket is darted but...
> 
> OCBD and sweater vest from Dillards
> moleskins from STP
> suede wingtips from LE
> 
> https://imageshack.us


 Looks great, Haystack. Are the moleskins too heavy and warm for wearing indoors all day?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Anglo-trad today:

B2 Rust shetland crew
B2 blue univ. stripe club collar
RL houdstooth tweed wool tie, v. narrow
S/B needlepoint belt (brown w/green frogs)
501s
AE Macneils in burg. shell

Barbour olive Liddesdale jacket.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Ancient BB black/white donegal featherweight tweed sack
J Press blue/white OCBD
LE navy with gold lion thin tie
J Crew grey cardigan (which I think, Kent, we share)
BB grey flannels
AE Birminghams in black

If I like wearing cardigans and drinking a cup of Darjeeling to end the day, does that make me a closeted 70 year old man?


----------



## anglophile23

anglo-day today

BB forward point tatersall
chocolate cords
brown leather belt
tan argyles
Weejuns
EB tan sweater

For watching the Breeder's Cup-
the above minus the sweater but plus
ebayed herringbone tweed
BB club tie red with jockey gear
Robert Talbott glen check silk PS
Albert Thurstan sleave garters


----------



## Patrick06790

There's a thread on the Fashion side about the pros and cons of dressing well. Tonight was such a festival of cluster effs that I was extremely glad to be in my sack suit armor. Armed with my array of stripes, and (unseen) red suspenders, I fought off the forces of relentless stupidity.


----------



## AlanC

Kent Wang said:


> Kent Wang glass cuff link (not yet for sale)


Tease.



> Moreschi spectators


Sharp. :thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Borrelli shirt
Large cent cufflinks
Valentini corduroys
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

*Last Gasp of Summer Poplin.. Looks Better with Blazer (What Doesnt?)*


----------



## Kent Wang

A change for the evening

Harris Tweed sportcoat
J. Crew cardigan, tie
WW Chan shirt
Kent Wang pocket square
Central watchstrap
Kent Wang glass cuff links (discontinued)



Patrick06790 said:


>


Striped squares are pretty uncommon. Very nice. Who makes it?


----------



## Haystack

Pgolden said:


> Looks great, Haystack. Are the moleskins too heavy and warm for wearing indoors all day?


P:

It depends what you do indoors. On days that I teach, I don't wear them as just about anything is too warm for those days including suit/sport jacket.

On days when I just sit in my office and perhaps take a nice stroll downtown in cool fall weather, they are OK.


----------



## Patrick06790

Kent Wang said:


> Striped squares are pretty uncommon. Very nice. Who makes it?


That's the Official Ask Andy square from Sam Hober


----------



## mcarthur

Brown adventurebilt fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RL polo
S&B needlepoint belt-sailboats
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## Kent Wang

First Annual Kent Wang Croquet Tournament - Day Two

The competition is heating up, so cooler attire is donned.

Vintage polo
Spruce cardigan (worn over shoulders)
J. Crew chinos
Land's End belt
Central watchstrap
Sperry's Topsiders


----------



## Patrick06790

KW's cutting a fine figure on the croquet pitch, or whatever it's called.

Harris sack, LE sweater vest, Burberry shirt with a moderate spread and FCs, CT links, STP cheapo cords, Drake's square (STP), Rooster wool tie, Orvis watch with a brown leather band, obnoxious socks and the Alden Dope Fiend Pursuit Shoe (STP). All thrifted, eBayed, Trad Exchange or deep discount; I mention this occasionally so the new guys can get the idea that The Look doesn't have to empty The Wallet.


----------



## anglophile23

Day-Watching the Breeder's Cup
Gitman Bros made in the USA blue OCBD
navy surcingle with cream stripe
olive cords
argyles
sperry topsiders

Night-Symphony
the above shirt
the above socks
BB grey herringbone sack with patch pockets
BB #1 mini stripe in dark red-first time out-one of four bows I saw tonight
brown leather belt
LE cuffed chinos
AE Lexingtons freshly buffed and polished
Albert Thurston shirt-sleave garters
LE white cotton PS in puffed fold


----------



## PJC in NoVa

Patrick06790 said:


> KW's cutting a fine figure on the croquet pitch, or whatever it's called.


I think it may actually be referred to as a "sward," a "glebe," or a "mews."

If my plans for marketing a version of Extreme Croquet ever come to fruition, btw, the game will become known as "LawnHammer" and the sward will be called "the danger zone."

Today I ran many errands while swathed proudly in at least one very Trad item of habiliment, to wit, an authentic navy-blue Barracuda jacket with Red Fraser tartan lining (from Ben Silver, at a hefty discount, thank goodness).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
T&A tie
LP shirt
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

KentWang - Good croquet look

I make a habit of wearing something outrageous for my exams to maxize the stress. A seven week mini-course that is the perennial bane of my September-October existence ended today. I threw this at them. I think this would have burned out the screens of pre-1990 monitors.


----------



## vwguy

Barbour Beaufort
Light blue LE OCBD
Harvest orange LE cords
LL Bean rustic penny loafers

I'm headed to a pumpkin carving/neighborhood party later on, pics to follow...

Brian


----------



## spielerman

Patrick06790 said:


> All thrifted, eBayed, Trad Exchange or deep discount; I mention this occasionally so the new guys can get the idea that The Look doesn't have to empty The Wallet.


Thanks, but it will take a long time and patience to get where you are at. And even then, the wallet will be light  ....


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Ready for Early Monday*

Last weekend at Charlevoix lake house. Early departure (4:00 am) for A2. Full day of lecture plus time with important guest lecturer from US House of Representatives.

3B J. Press tan and brown houndstooh sack sport coat with patch pockets
Robert Talbott pinpoint OCBD
Robert Talbott burnt orange wool challis tie with phesant motiff
Corbin British Khaki gabardines with cuffs at no break
Trafalgar burgundy strap with foxhead buckle
Alden 986s
B3 (battered Barbour Border circa 1987 in need of reproofing)


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

RL khakis
RL polo
S&B needlepoint belt-bow ties
BB tassel burgundy shell


----------



## vwguy

Brian


----------



## browning806

I tend to remember to take pictures at night, so the lighting is off.
This is an XL and I usually wear L. Maybe I shrank it? Look big to anyone?

Polo Vintage Check Pink/Navy OCBD
LLB Flat Front Khaki's
Generic Burgundy Belt
Sockless Florsheim Penny's
Black Cotton Arm Sling (I have different types, materials, and colors)


----------



## AldenPyle

vwguy said:


> Brian


Great picture! (hurts a bit though).


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Kiton jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Kent Wang

Very subtle houndstooth. Nice.


----------



## Falstaff

Winter hit hard here today; our first frost.

Weejuns
BBgreen/navy/blue argyles
Harold's chocolate brown 11-wale cords
BB point collar with very fine blue stripes
BB braided belt
BB forest/orange/white repp tie
ancient black/white herringbone Harris tweed


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## Patrick06790

First appearance this fall of Big Blue, my shapeless thrifted tweedy horse blanket with sleeves from Macy's...

Plus sweater and trousers from the AlanC Collection.

(I turned the color up in the second photo to emphasize the violent and unhealthy clash of patterns and colors)


----------



## Northeastern

*Red Sox hangover Monday*

BB Camel Hair sportcoat, brown plaid
BB Burgundy Pocket Square
J.Crew navy knit tie
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
BB Chinos, Khaki
PRL Burgundy Belt
and

an unknown name pair of AE Burgundy Loafers. I'll post pics later on to see if forumites can assist in identifying these nifty shoes I picked up from eBay a few weeks back. I'm guessing they're calf based on the feel of the uppers and the spiderweb creasing in the toe area.


----------



## spinlps

Bean Pima OCBD
Khaki Chinos
AE Shell Leeds on the old last
PRL Dark Olive cord jacket (Ralph's take on a shooting jacket me thinks...)


----------



## egadfly

Low-rent Trad:Orvis "ultimate" khakis (flat-front, cuffed)
LE "Hyde Park" OCBD, blue
LE heavyweight cotton sweater, navy
"Very Old" Weejuns
LE merino socks, medium gray
JAB calfskin belt, burgundy
Bean barn coat, brown
Black fleece gloves (No, not these. ).​EGF


----------



## Doctor Damage

Aldenpyle, I think you need to start getting your right leg hemmed about 1/2" longer than your left leg.

DocD


----------



## Brutus

First sweater-weather day here in the city of brotherly love.

JAB white pin point BD.
Navy English Sport Shop shetland crew sweater.
JAB olive harris tweed.
BB khakis.
JM saddle shoes.
Generic blue socks.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 brown cashmere v-neck
B2 pink OCBD
Press tartan (lt. brown/lt. green/pink)
501s
Alden plain toe bluchers in cigar shell
Barbour quilted Liddesdale


----------



## BobGuam

Alden what a cool way to make test taking fun. This reminds me of a college Professor I had. He would wear a bright purple tie when he was going to give a quiz.....


----------



## Patrick06790

*From the vaults*

A weird day. A guy I got sober with, and worked with, dropped dead late Saturday afternoon in his yard. Two co-workers of mine found him Sunday morning with the leaf blower still strapped on his back.

Today, in a rotten mood, I started bagging summer stuff up for storage and found things I forgot I had, including this BB sack which is perfect for that coveted "surveillance target" look.


----------



## Patrick06790

I also unearthed (uncloseted?) this Filson sweater vest, which goes very well with the skinny knit tie collection



















Here I am explaining to Ralphus II why the TV show "Charmed" is unredeemably idiotic...


----------



## Doctor Damage

You got the stance just right in the black-and-white photo, Patrick.

DocD


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> You got the stance just right in the black-and-white photo, Patrick.
> 
> DocD


Ralphus II's photo skills are coming along nicely. I think we'll do everything in black and white for a while.


----------



## Untilted

Beaten up blazer
Press flap ocbd
A&S rep
burgundy surcingle
RL forward pleated grey flannels
Wingtips (AE MacNeil)
Pocket square is not appropriate at this event.


----------



## Tom Rath

J press reversible tweed overcoat - raglan shoulders
Chipp 15 oz fresco sack suit, charcoal gray
BB mtm blue end on end tab collar shirt
RL green and gold tie, 3 inch width
Alden brown suede longwings

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Untilted

I dig that tab collar, Phil. :wink:


----------



## AldenPyle

Navy STP Southwick (maiden voyage)
Gingham Jantzen Pinpoint OCBD
Red BB #1 Stripe
Chestnut AE BElt
Navy BB Argyles
Chestnut AE Norse Bluchers.


----------



## tripreed

Untilted said:


> Beaten up blazer
> Press flap ocbd
> A&S rep
> burgundy surcingle
> RL forward pleated grey flannels
> Wingtips (AE MacNeil)
> Pocket square is not appropriate at this event.


Although this outfit isn't exactly extraordinary, I think you're pulling it off quite well. Is that a yellow OCBD?


----------



## Untilted

Thanks, Trip. It is a yellow oxford.


----------



## Brownshoe

LE OCBD
BB sweater vest
Press navy knit tie
BB jacket (darted, high roll, double vented)
J Crew jeans
brown hbone socks from ?
Polo dirty bucs

I'm trying out contact lenses--though I fear this makes me look abot 11 years old.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6980858

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6980860

(click to enlarge)


----------



## browning806

Brownshoe said:


> LE OCBD
> BB sweater vest
> Press navy knit tie
> BB jacket (darted, high roll, double vented)
> J Crew jeans
> brown hbone socks from ?
> Polo dirty bucs
> 
> I'm trying out contact lenses--though I fear this makes me look abot 11 years old.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6980858
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=6980860
> 
> (click to enlarge)


Sans glasses doesn't look as bad as you think. It takes a while for you and others to adjust to the look. After a while people don't notice.


----------



## AlanC

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 brown cashmere v-neck
> B2 pink OCBD
> Press tartan (lt. brown/lt. green/pink)
> 501s
> Alden plain toe bluchers in cigar shell
> Barbour quilted Liddesdale
> 
> https://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa274/dpoling127/L1000717.jpg


Very sharp!


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- V-Tip blucher oxford cigar shell


----------



## paper clip

AP - nice suit! - minor comment - to me your shoes look a tetch too light for that navy suit, though it could be my monitor - maybe a darker brown or burgundy?

Phil - fantastic coat. end on end looks great, too.

Tilt - I think you look good - got to do something about that low, low lighting, though - I can hardly see!

Patrick - the B+W thru the screen is by far the best photo on this board.

Brownshoe - I think your glasses are an integral part of your look. Of course personal comfort comes first!

Finally busting out the sweaters:

Yesterday:

Red LE lambswool v-neck - in honor of the Sox 
White slim BB OCBD
Bills M2 (lower rise as compared to the M1 is bugging me a bit)
(unseen) Random burg. belt



















Orvis automatic field watch on original leather band










JCrew crappy argyles
Hilfiger venetians



















I have a new, higher megapixel (6.0) camera (my wife upgraded our home one, so I get the 'left over') I'm not sure these pics reflect any real difference, though as I think photobucket limits the image size. I tried the 'macro' setting on the watch and the dark shoe pic - oh well.

Good day all!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice red lambs wool sweater.


----------



## Northeastern

Doing the layered look today...
Burberry Tan Polo Shirt
PRL Navy Lambswool Sweater - looks like a longsleeve polo shirt
B2 Brown Cords
J.Crew Belt
JM Brown Cap Toe Oxfords
PRL Brown Argyle Socks, with navy and cream

J.Crew suede jacket for when I actually go outside.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Fine Autumn Day*

J. Press3B Sack Tweed Sport Coat - Navy, Green, Beige and Brown District Check
P. Press Blue OCBD
J. Press wool challis green necktie with foxhead motiff
Shell cordovan belt
Charleston Khakis in khaki
Alden burgundy tassell loafers


----------



## JohnMS

First post on the wearing thread after all these years. Taking the O'Connell's watchstrap out for a test drive. Typically we are business casual, but today I have some meetings that require a tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

JohnMS said:


> First post on the wearing thread after all these years. Taking the O'Connell's watchstrap out for a test drive. Typically we are business casual, but today I have some meetings that require a tie.


And thank God for that, eh? Looks good.

Errands getup. I could just chuck on a navy knit tie and go to work this way.


----------



## Duck

Something strange about the way your jacket is buttoned, what gives?


----------



## kforton

Phil said:


> J press reversible tweed overcoat - raglan shoulders
> Chipp 15 oz fresco sack suit, charcoal gray
> BB mtm blue end on end tab collar shirt
> RL green and gold tie, 3 inch width
> Alden brown suede longwings
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


In my opinion, this outfit is perfect. Extremely simple and well done.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday which feels like Monday after a long weekend*

Friday thru Monday (except for Church) were spent in shorts, polos, and shetlands...Son's Fall Break from school.

Tuesday feels like Monday: 

BB uni stripe--burgundy
BS regt tie-5th Enniskillen Dragoon Guards--hunter green/cardinal red/pale gold
BB surcingle--hunter green
LLB twill chinos--loden/olive
PRL generic socks--hunter green
LLB heavy-duty mocs
JAB navy serge 3/2 sack--ancient suit jacket relined & recycled for blazer duty
PS--yellow cotton/linen

Have a good week, all! :icon_smile:


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, AlanC!

Today:

B2 corduroy 3/2 sack, tan
B2 pink OCBD (not the same one as yesterday)
Press tartan tie (see yesterday, I'm in a rut)
J. Crew brown chinos
AE Macneils, cordo shell


----------



## Tom Rath

Thanks Kforton. The end-on-end shirt gets too little attention around here I think. Its such a great fabric and ages in such a unique way that in my mind its a requirement in any shirt collection. I have a few in shades of blue, pink, and light green. Broosks MTM now offers their tab collar shirts with 3 inch points, rather than 2.5. This shirt has 3 inch points, and I think its more in proportion to my overall size than their older style 2.5 inch points. 

I tend to wear striped or emblematic ties with solid shirts, and solid ties with striped/patterned shirts. I dont like mixing and matching stripes/patterns on shirts and ties at the same time. I do love when I see it pulled off with panache though. 

The J Press coat has become my favorite very quickly. Its not overly heavy, so I can wear it in the fall as well as the winter, and I love that its reversible.


----------



## Patrick06790

Duck said:


> Something strange about the way your jacket is buttoned, what gives?


It's got a (middle) button on both sides of the lapel, for some odd reason. Never seen it on anything else.


----------



## mcarthur

MSJOHN-
Nicely done. Thank you for post a picture of your attire. Keep it up


----------



## videocrew

B2 Slim fit OCBD blue with white checks
LE flat front cuffed khakis
J. Crew plaque buckle engine-turned belt
J. Crew socks, green w/ navy stripes
Weejuns


----------



## Haystack

https://imageshack.us


----------



## AldenPyle

Clip - Great look. Almost lambswool season for me too. Your pictures really look sharp.



paper clip said:


> AP - nice suit! - minor comment - to me your shoes look a tetch too light for that navy suit, though it could be my monitor - maybe a darker brown or burgundy?
> Good day all!


I don't think its your monitor. They are a lighter tan shade of AE Chestnut. Personally, I love the light tan w/ navy, though I am sure reasonable people could disagree.

JohnMS - Elegantly arranged tie & nice roll. What is the shirt?


----------



## JohnMS

Alden,

I didn't even want to mention the shirt, but here it goes: Member's Mark from Sam's Club. I was in a pinch needing a white shirt, something I wouldn't be wearing a whole lot and something not that expensive. The shirt has single-needle tailoring, split yoke, a pretty nice roll (although the collar is fused somewhat) and is evidently made by Oxford Industries. Not a Brooks shirt, but nice enough for what I needed it for. The tie is a Brooks Brothers printed silk with foxes.


----------



## Patrick06790

In a lifetime of stupid decisions, I recently made a real chart-topper in committing with some friends of mine to an online group whose members pledge to write a novel during the month of November. The goal is 1000 words a day. I'm attempting to cheat but I am tired. Plus my suspenders are blinding me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
NM polo
Malo corduroys
Brioni belt
PS socks
Zegna loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

To remove ^ from the top of the list

Ecru BB OCBD
Navy LE Drifter Crewneck
Wheat Bills M1 Oxford Canvas
Burgundy Cabelas Braided Belt
Pink LE Crew Socks
Merlot AE Cole Penny Loafers


----------



## Danny

Patrick06790 said:


> In a lifetime of stupid decisions, I recently made a real chart-topper in committing with some friends of mine to an online group whose members pledge to write a novel during the month of November. The goal is 1000 words a day. I'm attempting to cheat but I am tired. Plus my suspenders are blinding me.


Well I hope you include some of us in your book Patrick. Wouldn't it just make riveting narrative...half page sentences describing the inherent blistering tension of the trouser cuff break or how someone can project evil just wearing peak lapels? Your novel is already written!

Danny


----------



## anglophile23

Yesterday:
BB OCBD with wide blue/white stripes
LE chinos
navy surcingle with cream stripe
argyles
topsiders

Today:
BB yellow check OCBD
LE navy cotton v-neck sweater
LE chinos-not the same pair as above
tan surcingle with green stripe
argyles
weejuns


----------



## Tom Rath

Chipp 15 ounce fresco sack - navy blue
BB MTM oxford cloth tab collar shirt
J Press skull tie (in honor of halloween)
Alden cigar shell wingtip boots

https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


----------



## Sir Royston

*Not today.. because I forgot to post yesterday*

Didn't feel like anything to normal so decided that a day in the vintage attire was called for.. i did go riding for a couple of hours.. so its justifiable!!
Regards


----------



## Northeastern

*Happy Halloween...but where's my orange and black?*

B2 Original Polo Collar Blue University Stripe OCBD
J.Crew Cotton/Cashmere Blend V-Neck Sweater, slightly darker than Royal Blue (Purchased two days ago for $30)
B2 Olive Chinos
PRL Argyle Socks, grey navy and burgundy
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE McAllister Wingtip, Burgundy Calf
B2 Tie, Maroon and Blue Striped
PRL Brown Cord Sportcoat


----------



## vwguy

LE navy V neck sweater vest
LE light blue OCBD
LE orange cords
AE Perrys

Happy Halloween 

Brian


----------



## Pgolden

Sir Royston said:


> Didn't feel like anything to normal so decided that a day in the vintage attire was called for.. i did go riding for a couple of hours.. so its justifiable!!
> Regards


Just wonderful!. In my mind, I frequently dress like this. I've missed England since we left this summer, and thanks for taking me back for a brief visit.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Happy Halloween*

BB 3B sack houndstooth sport coat - cream, green and blue
RL white OCBD
Robert Talbott blue necktie with flying ducks motiff
BB alligator belt
BB beige cavalry twill trousers
BB shell cordovan tassell loafers in cordovan


----------



## Falstaff

Alden 986's
BB navy/kelly/hunter argyles
Bills M2 khaki 11-wale cords
BB cordovan belt
FA McLuer black/blue tattersall PPBD
RT burgundy/cream/navy repp
inherited cream/gray herringbone tweed


----------



## mcarthur

Phil-
Nice outfit. Your tie knot was effect by your commute to work


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
A- plain toe boots


----------



## paper clip

Halloween in Salem, MA. Scary! I'm getting out of here early.

Pics taken without flash to try the natural lighting

BB tweed jacket
Red paisley silk square
BB OCBD
LE merino sweater vest




























BB shell belt
Bills mushroom M1s










Byford argyles
Shell Longwings (see - I waited a few days!)

Good day and a Happy Halloween to you all!


----------



## kforton

Phil said:


> Chipp 15 ounce fresco sack - navy blue
> BB MTM oxford cloth tab collar shirt
> J Press skull tie (in honor of halloween)
> Alden cigar shell wingtip boots
> 
> https://www.photolinko.com/register.php


Could you tell me what a "fresco" sack is?


----------



## hbs midwest

*And then it was Wednesday*

Piles of projects--and they just won't go away without my assistance.

JAB ancient Harris tweed 3/2 sack--blue/grey herringbone
PS--navy silk with sports-themed red/green print
BB OCBD-yellow
BS regimental--Royal Irish Fusiliers (navy/bottle green stripes, edged in red)
BB surcingle-navy
LLB twill chinos--dark tan 
PRL generic navy socks
Gokey/Orvis canoe-toe mocs

Workweek's over the crest....:icon_cheers:

Enjoy, all!

hbs


----------



## JohnMS

A bit chilly this morning.

BB ecru OCBD (circa 1995)
Lands' End navy sweater vest
Lands' End tweed jacket
Some off-brand khaki-colored trousers, flat front


----------



## Untilted

Another Wednesday.

J.Press glenplaid tweed sack
RL wheat-tan wide wale corduroy trousers
BB full cut OCBD
J.Press collar pin + Skinny repp tie (Trying to copy my style guru HL Poling)
Quoddy's


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Well done, Tilt!

HL


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers OCBD
Brooks Brothers vintage batwing bowtie
LL Bean sweater vest
Bills khakis
Florsheim longwings


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking outfit. What jacket did you wear?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## anglophile23

BB pink OCBD
LE chinos
navy surcingle with red stripe
argyles
Topsiders de Sperry
LE navy sweater

What do you think is the most trad candy for trick or treaters?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Patrick06790

On a similar wavelength to AldenPyle, and in the middle of Day One of this idiotic novel-writing thing.


----------



## mcarthur

^ AP- I like that outfit on you


----------



## Tom Rath

Kforton- fresco is wool, but its woven in such a way that it is almost impervious to wrinkles. However, it is extremely porous. At a 9 ounce weight it is an ideal summer fabric because of its porous nature. At 15 ounces, it becomes a nearly bulletproof travel fabric, that while still ok for most summer months, can now be worn well into fall. The 2 suits Ive shown in the past few days are my first in the material, and I absolutely love them. Im going to invest in some lighter weight versions for the summer. Imagine a fabric that breathes better than linen but refuses to wrinkle. It has a nice texture to it as well.


----------



## mcarthur

GT-Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
RL shirt
SF- necktie
H- ps
BB- navy braces
BB- tassel slip on burgundy shell


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Thursday Togs*

Can't beleive it is November 1 already. Cold and overcast autumn morning.

Polo 3B shetland glenplaid sport coat - olive,tan,green,burgundy & orange
J.Press blue OCBD shirt
Polo oliver gabardine trousers
Robert Talbott paisley neckie - predominately burgundy with green, orange and yellow
Robert Talbott PS kelly green with foxhhead motiff
Alden shell cordovan 986s
BB alligator strap with mongrammed gold engine turned buckled
Battered Barbour Border (very chilly morning)


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> What jacket did you wear?


You're a hard man, Mac. You are dressed very seriously today.



AldenPyle said:


>


Cut above, indeed, AP. Love the chukkas.



Patrick06790 said:


> On a similar wavelength to AldenPyle, and in the middle of Day One of this idiotic novel-writing thing.


Is this the Great American (Trad) Novel?


----------



## Falstaff

It's a shame that Alan's OCBD is "vintage" and that you just can't go out and buy it off the rack. Great outfit.

Alden 563's
CH grey OTC's
Berle olive cavalry twills (forward pleat, cuffed)
BB cordo belt
PRL pink OCBD
BB no. 1 strip blue bowtie
tan/dark brown camelhair sack (of unknown origin)


----------



## vwguy

Brooks houndstooth check sport coat
LE light blue OCBD
LE burgundy Vintage Khakis
Eddie Bauer cap toe oxfords

Brian


----------



## AlanC

Falstaff said:


> It's a shame that Alan's OCBD is "vintage" and that you just can't go out and buy it off the rack. Great outfit.


Thanks. The bowtie is 'vintage', but the OCBD is not. It's a thrift store find, but recently made. The previously unrevealed scandal, however, is that it's a non-iron. (Oh, the shame!! )

By the way, in Patrick fashion I will point out that the shirt, tie and sweater vest are all thrift store finds, probably totaling no more than $10. The Bills were NWT bought from TradTeacher in the thrift exchange; the Florsheims were off ebay. As Patrick pointed out, you can get the Look without breaking the bank.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday Morn*

Department meeting today--Director in attendance...

I know this reads somewhat like a cliche, but here goes:

BB OCBD--white
BS Regimental--Brigade of Guards stripe
Bass leather belt--somewhere between mahogany and cordovan
LLB twill khakis--plain front/cuffs
JAB OTC navy with woven pheasant motif (1980s vintage)
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--cordovan-colored calf
JAB ancient and venerable 3/2 sack navy blazer
PS--pale yellow silk, wine/navy mini geometric print

Welcome to the pentultimate workday, all! 

PS to Patrick: Love the B&W images--a tribute to early Hitchcock?

hbs


----------



## Doctor Damage

Made this up last night...



DocD


----------



## TradTeacher

^Doesn't Ralphus get a screen credit?

:icon_smile_wink:...

TT:teacha:


----------



## hbs midwest

*Trad Candy???*



anglophile23 said:


> *What do you think is the most trad candy for trick or treaters?*




Probably some fudge/caramel variant, preferably hand-produced in a small shop with genuine marble worktable, wrapped in real waxpaper.

Such establishments dot the Wisconsin/Michigan Northwoods landscape (think: Mackinac Island, Eagle River, Traverse City, etc.) to the point that She and I refer to the region as the Fudge Belt...

Hope you are all recovered from your sugar ODs. :icon_smile_wink:

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## paper clip

TradTeacher said:


> ^Doesn't Ralphus get a screen credit?
> 
> :icon_smile_wink:...
> 
> TT:teacha:


"Director of Photography"

Wow - a lot of great fall looks posted these days. Great work, Gents.

Patrick - I LOVE the B+W photos.

Tilt - it seriously looks like you are photographing yourself in a closet with the lights out! C'mon - can't you order a pledge to be your photographer ?:icon_smile_wink:

AP - on the money!

Doc D - well done. :icon_smile_wink:

AlanC - Before I scrolled down, I had the EXACT same thought about Mac's outfit. Stern - authoritative. Impressive. Must be a big meeting today, eh Uncle?


----------



## AlanC

Doctor Damage said:


> Made this up last night...


I was thinking more...


----------



## Sir Royston

*me.. today*

For no reason whatsoever it would appear that today Im being sponsored by Cordings!!

A complete co-incidence means that Im wearing
Bottle Creen Cords. (Cordings)
Yellow Tattersall Shirt (Cordings)
heel and Toe Green socks (er.. Cordings)
Braces.. no idea where from
tie. Brown Hunting Dog.. you guessed it.. Cordings
Other details..
Plain light blue and white armbands and Green sock suspenders!
Watch Tag Ayrton Senna ltd edition.. but you cant see that


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> I was thinking more...


He's confused because the battery in his Orvis watch stopped.

Doc, that's very nice, thank you. And thank Titus Scroad.


----------



## Duck

Funeral today

grey sack suit
b2 #1 neck tie
black caps
wool socks
white ps

Very dark and quiet. Remember the rules of funerals gentleman


----------



## AlanC

^Well chosen, Duck. My condolences. I had to attend a funeral on Saturday, although it was not someone I knew.


----------



## Untilted

Addicted to the pin!

Tan garb. suit, 2-piece


----------



## Untilted

paper clip said:


> .
> 
> Tilt - it seriously looks like you are photographing yourself in a closet with the lights out! C'mon - can't you order a pledge to be your photographer ?:icon_smile_wink:


I consider the bad lighting as part of the charm.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Me today. The jacket is huge but when I'm standing upright it fits just perfectly. Pants are too long, just they way I wanted this pair.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 grey cardigan (dig the lapels. vintage)
Burg. bengal stripe w/white club collar
the PIN
Knit tie, v. narrow, p. school colors
501 (I have a bazillion pairs)
AE MacNeils




























HL


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Funeral today
> 
> grey sack suit
> b2 #1 neck tie
> black caps
> wool socks
> white ps
> 
> Very dark and quiet. Remember the rules of funerals gentleman


Your dress attire is very appropriate


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> I consider the bad lighting as part of the charm.


There is no charm


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC and PC-
Board Meeting today


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> There is no charm


ouch.


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> ouch.


LOL. Yeah, that was rough.


----------



## Patrick06790

*From my series "What The Aspiring Novelist Is Wearing"*


----------



## anglophile23

PF blue university stripe OCBD
LE chinos
navy surcingle with cream stripe
argyles
Bass Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

^ Patrick-
You are looking well


----------



## Northeastern

*Casual Friday/All my other pants are dirty*

B2 Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
PRL Navy Cotton Sweater Vest
B2 3 Button Grey Lambswool sportcoat, no darts but it doesn't roll to a 2
PRL Jeans, a nice outlet pickup
J.Crew belt
J.Crew driving mocs
J.Crew argyles, grey with navy and royal blue
LE Pocket Square, white with blue check


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
green/navy/yellow argyles
Berle cavalry twill in khaki
navy/red wool surcingle belt
PRL yellow OCBD
red paisley bowtie
cream/gray herringbone jacket


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Office Hours and Research Grant Day*

J. Press 3B Shetland sack sport coat - grey, light blue, yellow,burgundy, purple and cream plaid (an Ivy League horse blanket)
Faded Nantucket Red Shetland Crewneck from Murrays
J.Press Blue OCBD
Shell cordovan belt
Grey flannels no break and cuffed 
Ancient Alden 984 burgundy calfskin loafers
Battered Barbour Border (24 degrees in Ann Arbor at 6:30am)


----------



## egadfly

Woke up on the wrong side of the bed:Old Levis 550s
Mercer uni-stripe OCBD, blue/white 
LE sweater, navy
Weejuns, no socks
Bean barn coat, brown
Beat-up Phillies cap
Scowl​EGF


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday--and Sicilian Cookies at the Office!*

(I brought in treats today) :icon_smile_big:

Ancient and venerable Huntington twill BD--hunter/navy/tan guncheck on cream ground
BB waistcoat--red wool flannel (tag reads "Made in USA"), hunting style (lower pockets only)
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB twill chinos--taupe
PRL golf socks-hunter 
LLB mocs
Huntington hunter green blazer
PS--silk, fox-hunting scene print

Have a great weekend, all! :icon_cheers:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Lure of Cordovan*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 grey cardigan (dig the lapels. vintage)
> Burg. bengal stripe w/white club collar
> the PIN
> Knit tie, v. narrow, p. school colors
> 501 (I have a bazillion pairs)
> AE MacNeils
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL


HLP...

You are tempting me to break out my AE shell Cambridge shortwings for the office--great combination today!:thumbs-up:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, hbs, sounds like you had a winner of a combo, too!

HL


----------



## AldenPyle

HL Poling - Great look. What is the difference between a Bengal stripe and a University stripe, if you could be so kind?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^
It's a good question, AP, and I'm quite certain that I don't have the definitive answer. My impression is that "bengal" is the name that applies to stripes typically found on non-oxford cloth shirtings.

The width of the stripe seems to be fairly fluid, anything larger than a pinstripe and narrower than a butcher stripe which seems to be about 1/4" (see Brook's old "fun" stripe shirts).

I've never heard of "university stripe" applied to anything other than oxford cloth. And I remember when Brooks used to call those stripes "candy stripes".

I'm sure someone like Mr. Kabbaz could give us the real skinny.


----------



## Brownshoe

3/2 sack cord jacket (via Trip Reed)
pink Izod OCBD
brown Polo knit tie
Bobby Jones fair isle sweater vest
J Crew jeans
Polo dirty bucs

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7005245

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7005246

(click to enlarge)


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- necktie
H- ps
BB- braces
A- tassel loafers black shell


----------



## AldenPyle

Mac- Nice tie. What color jacket are you going with?


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle said:


> Mac- Nice tie. What color jacket are you going with?


 ^ Thank you! Navy blue


----------



## browning806

^

Great look Mcarthur. Your braces really compliment the shirt.


----------



## anglophile23

Enro white OCBD
"dirty" tweed jacket from ebay made by Cricketeer
chocolate cords
brown leather belt
brown silk glen plaid PS
argyles
topsiders


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Yesterday, a cool fall day








Today, Indian summer


----------



## mcarthur

browning806 said:


> ^
> 
> Great look Mcarthur. Your braces really compliment the shirt.


 ^ Thank you


----------



## WingtipTom

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RL OCBD
> SF- necktie
> H- ps
> BB- braces
> A- tassel loafers black shell


I love the mixture of colors. Very sharp!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Back to du Lac for a College Football Game*

I am headed back to my undergraduate alma mater today for a football game with a traditional rival. Given their great tradition and extremly lousy season, I am using a nickname for the school to obscure the university's actual identity. Consolation is if things get to bad at the game, I can head to the campus inn to watch the Wolverines and Spartans at 3:30 EDT.

Ben Silver 3B sack grey yellow herringbone sport coat 
BB White OCBD with kelly green monogram (for luck - we sure need it!!!)
Stone Corbin Gabardine Trousers - no break with cuffs
Robert Talbott Yellow challis tie with foxhead motiff
Alden Shell Cordovan Saddle Oxfords (circa 1985 with original soles & heels)
Webbed D-Ring Belt with actual Michigan Wolverine images (I always hedge my bets - Go Blue) - can't tell maker. Bought new in A2 during my business school days
Authentic but Raggedy alma mater fitted varsity baseball team cap circa 1975 - the old third baseman returns to campus!!
Battered Barbour Border just in case


----------



## farrago

BB University Blazer
BB navy/green/gold repp tie from the 80's
BB light blue end on end button down
JAB medium grey flannels
BB argyle socks
black cap toes


----------



## mcarthur

WingtipTom said:


> I love the mixture of colors. Very sharp!


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco- brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
B- khakis
H- ps
A- plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## tripreed

AldenPyle said:


>


What sort of khakis are these?


----------



## Desk Jockey

First post in a bit, been busy.

Now- watching the Navy at Notre Dame (no hard feelings, oldschoolprep), hoping the Mids get it done this year.
J Press blue OCBD
J Crew brown-predominant fair isle vest
Bill's M2 button fly
Brooks? Macy's? argyles in brown with khaki/orange/red

Later- Movie (Blade Runner 'cause it's awesome), cocktail (Mojito, same)
BB green cord sports coat
LE chocolate suede loafers

GO NAVY!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Chambray snap tab collar
Press vest (from last season's Tweed Twin Set)
Narrow repp (3-fold, minimal lining)
Trafalgar strap w/vermeil engine-turned buckle, monogrammed)
Fawn colored wide wales
B2 cashmere argyles
Alden chukkas, whiskey shell


----------



## Untilted

marvelous work, HL.


----------



## JayJay

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Chambray snap tab collar
> Press vest (from last season's Tweed Twin Set)
> Narrow repp (3-fold, minimal lining)
> Trafalgar strap w/vermeil engine-turned buckle, monogrammed)
> Fawn colored wide wales
> B2 cashmere argyles
> Alden chukkas, whiskey shell


Great look! I like everything about it - vest, shirt, tie, cords, chukkas. Great items combined perfectly.


----------



## A.Squire

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Chambray snap tab collar
> Press vest (from last season's Tweed Twin Set)
> Narrow repp (3-fold, minimal lining)
> Trafalgar strap w/vermeil engine-turned buckle, monogrammed)
> Fawn colored wide wales
> B2 cashmere argyles
> Alden chukkas, whiskey shell


I could stand to see a few more of the above from different angles, looks good. I had my eye on that "country set"--did you wear the vest as well?


----------



## AldenPyle

tripreed said:


> What sort of khakis are these?


Uniqlo Linen-Cotton Blend. Uniqlo is the Japanese version of the GAP. A good cut for the short and slim, but the material is pretty blah.

HLPoling - You are working at a very high level indeed.


----------



## mcarthur

HL,
Nice looking attire. New England prep school outfit


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Gentlemen, thank you.

Squire: I assume you meant did I ever wear the jacket? If so, yes. Sadly, I had to edit the jacket out of my closet this season as it's just too big these days.

Mac: At my NE prep school, I was more likely to be seen in a kelly green shetland (stretched out at the neck, holes at the cuffs), ragged, paint-stained khakis (from art class, not from boats), long(er) hair, and with a box of unfiltered, demerit-seeking Camels in my book bag.

HL


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## Patrick06790

The trousers are have a single pleat that is abbreviated and so close to the pocket I'd call it more of a dart. A plart, maybe, or a deat?

"Avengers" episode with Honor Blackman. In some ways she was sexier than Diana Rigg.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Patrick06790

AP, I have that same vest. Also the pool looks kinda murky.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> AP, I have that same vest. Also the pool looks kinda murky.


One of my better Overstocks pickups. The pool is for carp, so the murkier the better as far as they are concerned.


----------



## jeph

Autumn is here today.

Lambourne moleskin pants in honey brown from Sierra Trading Post.
Polo belt
BB Blue OCBD
BB Blue Heather Shetland Sweater 
Red Wing 875 boots
Barbour Eskdale quilted jacket

jeph


----------



## Falstaff

Sperrys (sockless, of course)
Bills M1 cords
emblematic "trident" belt
Orvis tattersall shirt


----------



## videocrew

Ancient J. Crew chinos (not the new "broken in" nonsense, but starting to look like them anyway)
Sperry Top-siders
No socks
Fraternity T-shirt (Formal 2006)

Just the outfit for sitting around the apartment writing a memo for my legal research class. (As you can see, I'm doing so very diligently :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Tucker

BB GF hopsack blazer
Press tattersall shirt
Press tie
Press watch strap
Hamilton watch, ca. 1950

Not visible: BB charcoal gabardines; BB burgundy shell belt; Alden 986


----------



## Patrick06790

Tucker said:


> BB GF hopsack blazer
> Press tattersall shirt
> Press tie
> Press watch strap
> Hamilton watch, ca. 1950
> 
> Not visible: BB charcoal gabardines; BB burgundy shell belt; Alden 986


Very nice; now that I see the Press shirt in action, well, there's another thing I need.


----------



## AlanC

In honor of RL Polo wool paisley tie day (begun above by Patrick):










Oxxford charcoal pinstripe suit
Plain Clothes shirt (private label of a local men's shop)
RL Polo wool tie
RL Polo fox head pocket square
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy










Although these AEs are corrected grain, I'm finding them very useful since I got them a few weeks ago. Burgundy oxfords are highly recommended.



Patrick06790 said:


> The trousers are have a single pleat that is abbreviated and so close to the pocket I'd call it more of a dart. A plart, maybe, or a deat?


My Oxxford trousers in my suit today have the exact same thing. Are your pants Oxxford? It really is a small dart, not a pleat at all.

I love the large houndstooth vest.


----------



## mcarthur

^ You are looking well. Did you wear a fedora?


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt- brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
Bills khakis
H- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> ^ You are looking well. Did you wear a fedora?


Thank you, sir. Today's hat is the Art Fawcett 'Faulkner':


----------



## Desk Jockey

HL- You're operating on a far higher level than the average forumite. Well done indeed.

J Crew navy polo
BB blue/white OCBD
Last night's pants (with the artful addition of pool cue chalk dust)
Jack Purcell's in white

Ended up hoisting a few with some boys from Canoe U. They were quite merry.


----------



## gtguyzach

blue LE ocbd
green LE cotton crew neck sweater
brown trafalgar belt
BB khakis
brown thin wool socks (can't remember where I acquired these)
well worn BB penny loafers in burgundy


----------



## 3button Max

*today*

Harris tweed blue herringbone- sadly a two button -but too nice to pass up
BB ocbd
tie w/whales navy yellow whales
khakis
LL Bean khaki navy belt
sebago penny loafer (old)


----------



## Patrick06790

I accompanied a lady to an exceptionally snooty event this evening. She asked me along, not out of any romantic inclination, but because I know which fork to use and can segue between "How 'Bout Them Red Sox?" to the Golden Age of Soviet Cinema without dropping a prawn.

So I asked her just how highfalutin' this event would be and she said just a couple of notches below actual formal, which is good because I don't own any of that stuff.

So I dug out my all-time favorite acquisition from our in-house exchange thread, The Joe Tradly.

I forget what sort of deal we eventually worked out, but JT and I haggled mightily. Worth it, though, as once I got the thing tinkered with it became, hands-down, my favorite garment(s).

Now bear in mind this is Connecticut, and not Bridgeport, either. The guys who weren't in ancient Brooks or Press were in twin-vented English gear. I was absolutely at the dress code median.

So appropriately clad in the Tradly, and armed with a fairly good knowledge of the local movers and shakers, I was able to complete the mission in an entirely satisfactory manner.

Afterwards, we retired back to my spacious bachelor establishment to smoke, make fun of the nabobs and catch the end of the Dallas-Phila. game. After Ralphus made tea I locked him in the shed and Barbara, who is a good sport, took these fine photos of me in my finery. I explained what it was for and she gave me a sort of "Marion Crane meets Norman Bates" look.

And that was that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni polo
Zegna chinos
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> I accompanied a lady to an exceptionally snooty event this evening. She asked me along, not out of any romantic inclination, but because I know which fork to use and can segue between "How 'Bout Them Red Sox?" to the Golden Age of Soviet Cinema without dropping a prawn.
> 
> So I asked her just how highfalutin' this event would be and she said just a couple of notches below actual formal, which is good because I don't own any of that stuff.
> 
> So I dug out my all-time favorite acquisition from our in-house exchange thread, The Joe Tradly.
> 
> I forget what sort of deal we eventually worked out, but JT and I haggled mightily. Worth it, though, as once I got the thing tinkered with it became, hands-down, my favorite garment(s).
> 
> Now bear in mind this is Connecticut, and not Bridgeport, either. The guys who weren't in ancient Brooks or Press were in twin-vented English gear. I was absolutely at the dress code median.
> 
> So appropriately clad in the Tradly, and armed with a fairly good knowledge of the local movers and shakers, I was able to complete the mission in an entirely satisfactory manner.
> 
> Afterwards, we retired back to my spacious bachelor establishment to smoke, make fun of the nabobs and catch the end of the Dallas-Phila. game. After Ralphus made tea I locked him in the shed and Barbara, who is a good sport, took these fine photos of me in my finery. I explained what it was for and she gave me a sort of "Marion Crane meets Norman Bates" look.
> 
> And that was that.


Is that an excerpt from the novel?

Sort of a Papercliip inspired look today

Burgundy Barbour Lambswool Crewneck
Light Grey Gitman Brothers Sportshirt with Big Blue& Green Tattersall
Dark Grey Bills M1 Poplin
Merlot AE Belt
Sky Blue Uniqlo Crew Socks
Merlot AE Kennet Bluchers


----------



## Brownshoe

*See the lonely boy, out on the weekend*

Me and the kid, enjoying the cool weather.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7019961

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7019954


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Back Into the Fray*

Another chilly Monday.

BB 3B sack light brown and cream herringbone sport coat with beige and light rust overplaid
J. Press Blue OCBD
BB tan gabardine trouser
Polo PS black with foxhead motiff
Robert Talbott burgundy knit tie with lacrosse stick tie bar
BB shell cordovan strap with monogrammed buckle
Brown Alden tassel loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^ My condolences on your football loss.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Nice looking outfit


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
A- straight tip boot burgundy shell


----------



## Patrick06790

Errands, including one with the bank. Harris sack, BB shirt, thrifted tie (says Orsini on label), Bill's cords, AE Cornells, new Timex Easy Reader from eBay (goes with the bifocals). Early a.m. jowls - why is that?


----------



## AlanC

^I'm not a big fan of those shoes, Patrick, but I really like them with those heavy cords. Nice tie/shirt combo, too.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Morn--Brrrrrrr!*

JAB ancient navy blazer
PS--cotton/linen burgundy
BB OCBD-blue
BS regimental--11th Hussars (_Harry Potter_/Gryffindor) wine/marigold guard stripes
JP surcingle--wine
LLB twills chinos-dark tan, plain front/cuffs
BB argyles--burgundy w/ marigold/navy diamonds
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf

Looks like the loden jaeger coat will have to come out of storage within a day or so; ditto the winter wheels and snowtires ....

Have a great week, all!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

HLP tells the story as I remember it...

Bengal stripes=broadcloth and realted fabrics;
University stripes=anlmost exlusively applied to Oxford cloth shirtings;
Candy stripes=have seen applied all over the spectrum.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Chambray snap tab collar
> Press vest (from last season's Tweed Twin Set)
> Narrow repp (3-fold, minimal lining)
> Trafalgar strap w/vermeil engine-turned buckle, monogrammed)
> Fawn colored wide wales
> B2 cashmere argyles
> Alden chukkas, whiskey shell


Several days since I crawled on....HLP--the Country Squire effect extremely well-done; please accept my compliments.

Have a great week.

hbs


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
BB argyles navy/forest/kelly
Bills M1 moleskins in British khaki (maiden voyage, actually for these)
navy/tan surcingle
PPBD white shirt
burgundy pheasant tie
gray/cream herringbone tweed


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Errands, including one with the bank. Harris sack, BB shirt, thrifted tie (says Orsini on label), Bill's cords, AE Cornells, new Timex Easy Reader from eBay (goes with the bifocals). Early a.m. jowls - why is that?


Great combination, Patrick--you need a vintage briar pipe to complete the Look.

Have a great week.

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*All In a Game*



mcarthur said:


> ^ My condolences on your football loss.


Thanks for the thoughts. It was a tough one given our 43 year winning streak. However, U of M's late comeback against Michigan State was more than ample compensation.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> "Avengers" episode with Honor Blackman. In some ways she was sexier than Diana Rigg.


I agree completely, much sexier.



Patrick06790 said:


> Afterwards, we retired back to my spacious bachelor establishment to smoke, make fun of the nabobs and catch the end of the Dallas-Phila. game. After Ralphus made tea I locked him in the shed and Barbara, who is a good sport, took these fine photos of me in my finery. I explained what it was for and she gave me a sort of "Marion Crane meets Norman Bates" look.
> 
> And that was that.


As someone who's track record with women is litany of failure, let me say this: save the quirky eccentricities for _after_ she's fallen for you; at that point she'll put up with almost anything. In the early stages, however, you must come across as entirely normal and solid and reliable and -- most important of all -- safe.

DocD


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick06790 said:


> I accompanied a lady to an exceptionally snooty event this evening. She asked me along, not out of any romantic inclination, but because I know which fork to use and can segue between "How 'Bout Them Red Sox?" to the Golden Age of Soviet Cinema without dropping a prawn.
> 
> So I asked her just how highfalutin' this event would be and she said just a couple of notches below actual formal, which is good because I don't own any of that stuff.
> 
> So I dug out my all-time favorite acquisition from our in-house exchange thread, The Joe Tradly.
> 
> I forget what sort of deal we eventually worked out, but JT and I haggled mightily. Worth it, though, as once I got the thing tinkered with it became, hands-down, my favorite garment(s).
> 
> Now bear in mind this is Connecticut, and not Bridgeport, either. The guys who weren't in ancient Brooks or Press were in twin-vented English gear. I was absolutely at the dress code median.
> 
> So appropriately clad in the Tradly, and armed with a fairly good knowledge of the local movers and shakers, I was able to complete the mission in an entirely satisfactory manner.
> 
> Afterwards, we retired back to my spacious bachelor establishment to smoke, make fun of the nabobs and catch the end of the Dallas-Phila. game. After Ralphus made tea I locked him in the shed and Barbara, who is a good sport, took these fine photos of me in my finery. I explained what it was for and she gave me a sort of "Marion Crane meets Norman Bates" look.
> 
> And that was that.


I'm glad I check in here every so often. I almost missed this. Patrick, I'm honored to have a suit named after me in your closet.

It is a fabulous suit, to be sure. I don't think I ever told you the provenance: it's from a tiny thrift store just outside Stonington Borough, practically under the bridge. So you got a Connecticut suit via Alexandria, Va. Not bad.

I think we traded a brooks tweed herringbone in gray and a Press early fall tweed, which I wore weekly this fall. It was a good trade, I should think.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> As someone who's track record with women is litany of failure, let me say this: save the quirky eccentricities for _after_ she's fallen for you; at that point she'll put up with almost anything. In the early stages, however, you must come across as entirely normal and solid and reliable and -- most important of all -- safe.
> 
> DocD


Romance wasn't a factor here - just helping out a pal. Besides, she could easily beat me up.


----------



## jeph

Toffee Cordings Corduroy pants
Blue/White University stripe BB OCBD shirt
Barbour Purple Heather Shetland sweater from STP
Brown Grenson Albert Brogues
Vintage Barbour Northumbria jacket from the eighties

jeph


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Verrrrry casual day*

Old boarding school hoodie
ratty t-shirt from an old rugby team
rattier khakis
Ribbon belt (black/scarlet)
Bean camp mocs


----------



## Pgolden

My Bean mocs have turned into my favorite shoes.


----------



## Untilted

Patrick, nice cords. I love them. About to get a pair in olive.


----------



## Brownshoe

BB olive cord sack
BB Argyle sweater vest
J Crew tattersall shirt, jeans
navy knit tie

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7026222


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## anglophile23

CT tattersall wool/cotton blend
brown leather belt
tan cords
argyles
weejuns
BB brolly


----------



## Naval Gent

Joe Tradly said:


> I'm glad I check in here every so often. I almost missed this. Patrick, I'm honored to have a suit named after me in your closet.
> 
> It is a fabulous suit, to be sure. I don't think I ever told you the provenance: it's from a tiny thrift store just outside Stonington Borough, practically under the bridge. So you got a Connecticut suit via Alexandria, Va. Not bad.
> 
> I think we traded a brooks tweed herringbone in gray and a Press early fall tweed, which I wore weekly this fall. It was a good trade, I should think.
> 
> JB


JT/Patrick,

I've been harboring a yen for a charcoal glen plaid suit for a while. Those pics have stoked the spark into a flame. Now it must be 3 piece as well. My local MTM shop appreciates your efforts, I'm sure. Great look!

Scott


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rainy/Snowy Tuesday*

BB 3B sack camelhair olive, burgundy, dark grey and navy sport coat district plaid
Orvis taupe cavalry twill trousers
J. Press yellow OCBD shirt
J. Press burgundy challis necktie with foxhead motiff and hunting horn tiebar
Horsehoof pick belt with burgundy strap
L.L. Bean rubber mocs (tour of new Ross School construction site today)
Battered Barbour Border


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday--No Snow Yet*

JAB (venerable) 3/2 Harris tweed--blue/grey herringbone
PS Nvavy silk, red/green sports motif print
BB OCBD--blue uni stripe
BS regimental--Royal Marines-navy ground,dark red/emerald green/gold stripes
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Schneider of Salzburg loden jaegermantl/hunter coat

Snow tires go on the daily driver this Friday. :icon_pale:

A great Tuesday, all!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

oldschoolprep said:


> BB 3B sack camelhair olive, burgundy, dark grey and navy sport coat district plaid
> Orvis taupe cavalry twill trousers
> J. Press yellow OCBD shirt
> J. Press burgundy challis necktie with foxhead motiff and hunting horn tiebar
> Horsehoof pick belt with burgundy strap
> *L.L. Bean rubber mocs (tour of new Ross School construction site today)*
> Battered Barbour Border


My Maine Hunting Shoes are on standby--pending snowfall. :icon_pale:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
HF- gray trousers
H- ps
A-NST burgundy shell


----------



## AlanC

^Mac, I _love_ that shirt. What is 'BJ'? I'm sure it's something obvious I'm just not thinking of.


----------



## Duck

Bobby Jones


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nephew, I have trained you well. You are absolutely correct -Bobby Jones


----------



## AlanC

Ah, yes, of course. They do good stuff.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^ Nephew, I have trained you well. You are absolutely correct -Bobby Jones


Indeed you have. I picked up my Alden shells last week. I am only walking on carpet for the first two weeks and then I will begin to wear them to the office. I also am going to get a pair of overshoes tonight.


----------



## Pgolden

Here is the soft cotton Barbour. I like it and think I'm going to hang onto it.

https://img131.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour1fw4.jpg

https://img209.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbourwp4.jpg

Also wearing one of the narrow e-bay ties from Carroll & Co. I have seven more that I haven't even worn yet. Yahoo!
Also took a picture of the watchband from O'C. It's blurry but you get the idea.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Indeed you have. I picked up my Alden shells last week. I am only walking on carpet for the first two weeks and then I will begin to wear them to the office. I also am going to get a pair of overshoes tonight.


^ Nephew, overshoes are a good investment. It is raining on the east coast today


----------



## Duck

Sun just came out here Uncle. Looks like a pretty day.


----------



## Falstaff

Alden 563's
CH navy OTC's
Harold's charcoal worsted wool pants (forward pleat, cuff)
cordovan belt
BB blue OCBD
H red/yellow/blue repp bow
BB camelhair w/ windowpane coat


----------



## videocrew

Bass Weejuns
No socks
J. Crew Essential Chinos (No cuff, but flat-front)
J. Crew plaque buckle engine-turned belt
Lacoste polo in sort of a dark periwinkle or some such color


----------



## Connemara

Lands End moleskins, camel
Lands End light cotton shirt, pink w/navy and white stripe
W. Bill navy cashmere v-neck sweater, made in Scotland
J. Crew argyle socks
Alden 984's

Sweater looks black, but it's quite clearly navy in person.


----------



## Haystack

https://imageshack.us


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Green (pin? bengal?) stripe club collar shirt
Tartan tie
McGeorge cashmere v-neck, yellow
Navy cords, FAT cuff
Navy/yellow hooped socks
AE MacNeils (man, I love these shoes. clearly.)


----------



## Untilted

HL, everything about your outfit is lovely.


----------



## Brownshoe

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7032041


----------



## A.Squire

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Green (pin? bengal?) stripe club collar shirt
> Tartan tie
> McGeorge cashmere v-neck, yellow
> Navy cords, FAT cuff
> Navy/yellow hooped socks
> AE MacNeils (man, I love these shoes. clearly.)


Let me get this right, you just poke holes in the collar?--help me here.


----------



## farrago

~ Ancient Harris Tweed sack from Ebay - Olive/Brown
~ BB blue pinpoint button down
~ 3" A&F madder in a purple/wine
~ Tan LE thin wale cords
~ LL Bean chukkas circa 1997


----------



## Untilted

A.Squire said:


> Let me get this right, you just poke holes in the collar?--help me here.


Yep. I believe he does.

I do too.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Yep, Squire. You just stick the pin through. 

Thank you, Tilt. Looking forward to more e-bay-acquired, fully-canvassed, tweed brilliance from you.

And BrShoe: looking stylish and natty as always.

HL


----------



## AldenPyle

*Yesterday*


----------



## browning806

AldenPyle said:


>


Very nice, you don't see green suits often, I like it.

The tie is a good subtle accent making the suit stand out.


----------



## Patrick06790

I wore grubby stuff today, suitable for crawl spaces and pipe draining.

From the archives:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Incotex chinos
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

browning806 said:


> Very nice, you don't see green suits often, I like it.
> 
> The tie is a good subtle accent making the suit stand out.


Just the light, I'm afraid, in real life that is the charcoal Southwick sack that STP was selling.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Today*


----------



## Daniele

Glen Urquardt suit in worsted flannel (jacket 3 btton/roll 2 1/2, very short, natural shoulder, darted, 2 side vents, pale blue lining; slim, cuffed trousers, with adjusters); white neapolitan shirt (very fitting, moderately spread collar with welded edge (bombarozzo, for aficionados , darts on the back, french cuffs with silver vintage cufflinks; slim black knitted tie, vintage; linen hanky, 3 points); charcoal socks; Alden 563.
Vintage shades, peccari gloves and the ubiquitous black leather overcoat, knee-lenght.


----------



## Daniele

AldenPyle said:


>


Excellent job!


----------



## Joe Tradly

A little late to the game, but here we are on Halloween, in a Squire-esque action shot.

LE Harvest Orange cavalry twills
blue LLB ocbd
navy blue JCrew cotton sweater
LLB dress rustics (loafers), no socks


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
RL khakis
VV- ps
A- long wing blucher oxford ravello shell


----------



## Brutus

The tempature continues to drop here in Phila.

Red/orange BB shetland crew neck sweater
Blue LE OCBD
Brown belt
LE khakis
Blue, brown and red argyles
Dirty bucks
Green BB field coat


----------



## Falstaff

986's
CH navy OTC's
11-wale chocolate brown cords
blue/navy tattersall OCBD
BB braided belt
BB argyle and sutherland tie
ancient camelhair houndstooth coat (darted, unforunately)

I was running late so I threw on whatever.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Cold Autumn Day*

BB MTM 2B glenplaid cashmere sport coat - grey, green,wheat, taupe,teal and touch of yellow
J. Press bllue Royal OCBD
Robert Talbott black silk necktie with flying mallards with J.Press oar tiebar
T. Hillfigger beige cavalry twills
Trafalgar foxhead buckle on shell cordovan strap
BB shell cordovan loafers
BB DB Polo coat


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Green (pin? bengal?) stripe club collar shirt
> Tartan tie
> McGeorge cashmere v-neck, yellow
> Navy cords, FAT cuff
> Navy/yellow hooped socks
> AE MacNeils (man, I love these shoes. clearly.)


HLP...
Totally smashing!
I believe your club collar shirt falls under the pinstripe rubric.
Great combination.

Enjoy Wednesday.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Humpday by the Lake*

A bit cool and breezy (mrs hbs' AR/OK/TX relatives would call it "cold")

Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter green
PS-BB white linen
BB OCBD--pink
BS regimental--Royal Dublin Fusiliers (navy/Kenya red guard stripes edged in leaf green)
LLB twill chinos--taupe, cuffed
BB surcingle--hunter green
JAB (1980s vintage) OTC socks--navy w/pheasant motif
Alden/JAB (ancient) tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Schneider loden coat

Have a great Wednesday, all! 

hbs


----------



## jeph

Lambourne navy moleskin pants from STP
Polo Briddle leather belt
BB white/burgundy slim fit OCBD
BB Shetland sweater light blue heather
Alden Indy Boots
Barbour Liddesdale jacket in green

jeph


----------



## DocHolliday

Not the best of pics today, but c'est la vie ...


----------



## browning806

From Sunday:


----------



## Pgolden

DocHolliday said:


> Not the best of pics today, but c'est la vie ...


Wonderful jacket. Where is it from?


----------



## spielerman

DocHolliday said:


> Not the best of pics today, but c'est la vie ...


Nice Doc, wish you would post more often. Not a 3/2 is it darted?
Waist supression as there is no sack look to this fine item.

Looks like you are around a 38/39R... keep me in mind on excess 
Getting my trad feet wet.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Not a great outfit, but this is what I wore today (and a variation of it every day):


----------



## Acct2000

Great coat, Doc Holliday!!!

History Doc looks quite well dressed for a university teacher!


----------



## mdsc

Hey Doc, I like...sort of a well-bred Fall camoflage...I almost didn't see you. I too am curious about the maker of the coat...please divulge your sources.


----------



## mdsc

HistoryDoc said:


> Not a great outfit, but this is what I wore today (and a variation of it every day):


Half the best outfits are the quiet ones. Nice job.


----------



## DocHolliday

spielerman said:


> Nice Doc, wish you would post more often. Not a 3/2 is it darted?
> Waist supression as there is no sack look to this fine item.
> 
> Looks like you are around a 38/39R... keep me in mind on excess
> Getting my trad feet wet.


I must admit, this isn't one of my Tradlier efforts. I wasn't even going to post in this thread, but then I was inspired by the Squire. Er, the Squire's friend.

The coat is actually a Daks. But if it counts, the trousers are Hickey Freeman flat fronts. 

I'll keep you in mind if I need to trim down the ol' wardrobe, S.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, hbs. And I now consider that shirt to be pinstriped.

Looking good, Joe!

Today:

B2 tan cord 3/2 sack
Press blue OC(3)BD
RL green madder bow
brown strap w/engraved buckle
Andover shop patch tweed trou
Alden bluchers in cigar shell
Press scarf


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice looking outfit


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Finally found pants that I like with this jacket


----------



## videocrew

To the Country Music Awards this evening:

Camel Hair blazer of unknown origin
B^2 OCBD 
Nailhead wool charcoal pants (pleated... whoops)
J. Crew socks, medium blueish
Cole Haan pinch penny tassels

To school earlier today:

Mountain Hardwear parka, navy blue
Yellow RL polo
LE flat front cuffed chinos
J. Crew argyles
Clarks Wallabees
J. Crew plaque buckle belt


----------



## vwguy

Dark brown Harris tweed
LE light blue OCBD
LE navy blue sweater vest
LE khakis
LE brown suede loafers

Brian


----------



## videocrew

Green B^2 polo
J. Crew chinos
J. Crew plaque buckle belt
Ancient Sperry topsiders with the soles currently superglued back on


----------



## Falstaff

Alden 563's
navy/green/yellow argyles (sadly not OTC)
charcoal worsted wool trousers
BB light blue point collar end-on-end w/ french cuffs (I've NEVER been able to find another one like it since I got it on clearance in Nashville in '05; has anyone else seen BB shirts like this recently?)
Atkinsons' yellow pheasant tie
BB camelhair windowpane sportcoat (sadly not a sack)


----------



## hbs midwest

*All-Day Department Meeting*

Obviously on break...

JAB (ancient) Harris tweed blue/grey herringbone 3/2
PS--navy cotton/linen
BB BD--blue tattersall/windowpane on white
BS bow--navy/gold (saffron?) guard stripes
BB surcingle--navy
LLB khaki twills
PRL navy crew socks
LLB mocs
Schneider loden coat

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! 

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
Z- shirt
SF-ncektie
H-ps
A- NST black shell


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Classic Cold November Day*

Idle morning today due an appointment with opthamologist. Need to order some new AA 406 frames tonight.

Today's battle dress: 
MTM BB Navy Blue Cashmere 3B sack blazer with mongrammed gold B.Silver buttons
J. Press pink OCBD
BB dark grey flannel trousers with zero break and cuff
Robert Talbott Brigade of Guards Repp tie
Alden shell cordovan penny loafers 
BB dark brown alligator strap with monogramed buckle
Olive Herringbone Tweed Barbour Jacket with Orange and Red Overplaid (Border length, but can't remember darn model name)


----------



## jeph

Brand new charcoal Southwick twill sack suit from STP
White slim fit BB OCBD
Navy/Red Repp tie from J. Press
Alden 986

jeph


----------



## mcarthur

^ Sounds very nice. Post picture when you have an opportunity


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Beautiful jacket, AP

Today:

B2 Brown cashmere v-neck
Press blue mini tattersal
Green cords w/embroidered foxes
Adidas Sambas (surprise!)

Barbour wool jacket
vintage Brooks silk/cash scarf


----------



## LeatherSOUL

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Beautiful jacket, AP
> 
> Today:
> 
> B2 Brown cashmere v-neck
> Press blue mini tattersal
> Green cords w/embroidered foxes
> Adidas Sambas (surprise!)
> 
> Barbour wool jacket
> vintage Brooks silk/cash scarf


I always look forward to your posts Drew. The Adidas Sambas are a fun match, but I'd rather see you in a Cigar Plain Toe today.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Ha---thanks, Tom. Yeah, I'd rather be in them any day, but I wore those LeatherSoul beauties yesterday so I needed to give them a rest!


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons = A baller.

Red lacoste polo under an
Orvis rust/tan/blue on ecru background tattersall BD under an
Old BB 346 doeskin sack blazer
RL Grey flannels, forward pleated, burgundy surcingle belt
Alden 663's with socks, and
Anglo American glasses.


----------



## Patrick06790

Veering away from the usual, Eljo's two-button undarted tweed, Ralph Englishy shirt, Hober tie, JAB pleated flannels with a long rise that are delightful to wear, I don't care what anybody thinks, black AE Leeds and BB socks. Plus the coveted familyman pocket square in NY Mets blue and orange (and white, for surrender).


----------



## AldenPyle

*Midwestern Trad*

Especially nice tie, macarthur. Like to see that one with a buttondown. Well, to each his own. Patrick - Great look, especially the socks.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Great Argyle Conspiracy is now out in the open! Our membership spans oceans and time zones!












AldenPyle said:


> Patrick - Great look, especially the socks.


----------



## Untilted

where did u get that shetland, ap?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni leather jacket
Prada sweater
JS pant
MD belt
Irish socks
Gravati chelsea boots


----------



## Daniele

Black merinos turtleneck, medium brown tweed 3/2 sack coat (vintage, slim fit), medium grey trousers (uncuffed), charcoal socks, chocolate brown suede Clark's Desert Mali.
Tan above the knee raincoat, gloves, Persol 646.
A tribute to Steve Mc Queen in 'Bullit' (late 60s, Ivy-minimal cool


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> where did u get that shetland, ap?


Its a very old Lands End back when LE had shetlands made in Scotland.

DanielE- Sounds extremely cool.


----------



## Grundie

Blue shirt with white cuffs and collar custome made by Rhodes-Wood
Light green herringbone Magee Donegal Tweed waistcoat
Dark Green herringbone Magee Donegal Tweed jacket
Brown cords
Brown Loake Oxfords
Red silk tie
A strange Russian silver pocket watch that my fiance got for me in Prague.

And a brown Trilby to top it all off.


----------



## Sir Royston

Grundie said:


> Blue shirt with white cuffs and collar custome made by Rhodes-Wood
> Light green herringbone Magee Donegal Tweed waistcoat
> Dark Green herringbone Magee Donegal Tweed jacket
> Brown cords
> Brown Loake Oxfords
> Red silk tie
> A strange Russian silver pocket watch that my fiance got for me in Prague.
> 
> And a brown Trilby to top it all off.


Sir.. sounds wonderful.. You must get the camera out and take some images to share!!

Kind Regards.
RBH


----------



## oldschoolprep

*My Kind of Casual Friday*

Since I recently bored you with my thoughts on Organizational Behavioral implications of Business Casual on American organizations, I thought I'd provide some empirical evidence of my preference:

Lacoste tanrgerine polo 
BB Blue OCBD
Orange Robert Talbott crewneck sweater
BB circa 1992 3B sack Shetland sportcoat with patched-flapped side pockets in an attractive district check melange - wheat, light blue, taupe, orange and red with leather covered buttonrs.
Polo olive gabardines
Shotgun shell burgundy belt
Alden saddle oxfords in pebblegrain tan with shell cordovan saddle & back 
My favorite Irish walking hat acquired in DC during a college internship in the office of Senator James l. Buckley of New York

I am taking some colleagues from the business schools at Duke, Ohio State, USoCal, Rochester and Kellogg on a tour of the Edsel Ford estate later this morning, an intervening lunch stop at Miller's Bar in Dearborn before depositing them at Detroit Metro for their flights. An interesting combination of the executive floor and shop floor in the same day. Who says academia is boring?


----------



## mcarthur

^ AP- Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## Naval Gent

oldschoolprep said:


> Lacoste tanrgerine polo
> BB Blue OCBD


Polo under button down. Now that is Old School Prep. Reminds me of my salad days.

Scott


----------



## Naval Gent

Untilted said:


> Red lacoste polo under an Orvis rust/tan/blue on ecru background tattersall


Hey, Tilt too. A trend?

Scott


----------



## Naval Gent

videocrew said:


> Ancient Sperry topsiders with the soles currently superglued back on


This is entirely incorrect. Tape is the proper binding agent.

Scott

OK - back to work for me


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM
T&A shirt
H- bow tie
H- ps
A-wing tip bal oxford black shell


----------



## Brownshoe

AP--

I admire your cuff/break acumen. Perfecto.


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Beautiful jacket, AP
> 
> Today:
> 
> B2 Brown cashmere v-neck
> Press blue mini tattersal
> Green cords w/embroidered foxes
> Adidas Sambas (surprise!)
> 
> Barbour wool jacket
> vintage Brooks silk/cash scarf


Love the wildlife cords, HLP!

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Untilted said:


> HL Poling and Sons = A baller.
> 
> *Red lacoste polo under an*
> *Orvis rust/tan/blue on ecru background tattersall BD* under an
> Old BB 346 doeskin sack blazer
> RL Grey flannels, forward pleated, burgundy surcingle belt
> Alden 663's with socks, and
> Anglo American glasses.


Gee--These polos under BDs--reads like illustration captions from Lisa Birnbach's _The Official Preppy Handbook..._

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Not-Totally Casual Friday*

Huntington Black Watch tartan 3/2 sack jacket
PS--red cotton/linen
LLB BD--blue chambray, Thomas Pink sleeve garters
BS bow--Argyll & Sutherland--hunter green/navy w/red & gold
BB surcingle--hunter green
LLB twills--sage
PRL navy crew socks
Gokey/Orvis mocs

and, of course, the Schneider loden coat over it all

Have a great weekend, all! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Trotting out the Tradly for the second time this week. I have a feeling something unpleasant is going to occur at work tonight, so I wish to go in with all guns blazing.

Also a rare appearance of one of the many excellent BB ties forum member Brooksfan provided me with. I am so used to stripes that venturing into patterns is a little daunting. I don't think I got this quite right but no time to fool around, gotta go.

Selah


----------



## Untilted

Naval Gent said:


> Hey, Tilt too. A trend?
> 
> Scott


No. I ran out of under shirts. 

My tattersall shirt has wool content, so it's scratchy. So I had to wear the lacoste as the undershirt.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Trotting out the Tradly for the second time this week. I have a feeling something unpleasant is going to occur at work tonight, so I wish to go in with all guns blazing.
> 
> Also a rare appearance of one of the many excellent BB ties forum member Brooksfan provided me with. I am so used to stripes that venturing into patterns is a little daunting. I don't think I got this quite right but no time to fool around, gotta go.
> 
> Selah


Looks good to me, Patrick--wishing you well at work. :icon_pale:

hbs


----------



## A.Squire

Joe Tradly said:


> A little late to the game, but here we are on Halloween, in a Squire-esque action shot.
> 
> LE Harvest Orange cavalry twills
> blue LLB ocbd
> navy blue JCrew cotton sweater
> LLB dress rustics (loafers), no socks


I must have missed that thread...A.Squire scratching his business.


----------



## Joe Tradly

A.Squire said:


> I must have missed that thread...A.Squire scratching his business.


ha ha ha ha ha!

top drawer.

JB


----------



## Topsider

A.Squire said:


> I must have missed that thread...A.Squire scratching his business.


Now, now...don't get all _testy_.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tilt. With my newly-minted Baller status, I feel as though I've finally arrived here at AAAT.

And thank you, hbs. I'm coveting your Black Watch jacket. I'm dying to get one in wool (or maybe, as someone mentioned in another thread, a whole freakin' suit).

Today, rainy day in Manhootan:

Blue OC club
Yellow wool challis narrow tie
Argyle sweater vest
brown/navy stripe ribbon belt
Brown herringbone super-heavy wool trou
Yellow cashmere socks
AE chocolate brown suede brogues (now soaked!)

Barbour Commando jacket
Tweed cap


----------



## Topsider

I'm really liking those trousers. I saw a similar pair at the local BB outlet, and was sorely tempted. I may have to go back and get them.


----------



## enecks

HLP&S, love those club collars.


----------



## Brownshoe

This thread seems to be hewing to an all-time high standard, little intimidating to post.

vintage Orvis tweed sack (with naff suede elbow patches)
Press tattersall BD shirt
Rooster burgundy wool knit tie
LL Bean forest green lambswool sweater
BB pocket fripperry
(J Crew slim jeans, chocolate brown Polo bucs)

Click if you like-a the beeg pictures

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7050198


----------



## Southern Comfort

Will someone post a picture of this polo under OCBD look? I'm intrigued...


----------



## TMMKC

Brownshoe said:


> This thread seems to be hewing to an all-time high standard, little intimidating to post.
> 
> vintage Orvis tweed sack (with naff suede elbow patches)
> Press tattersall BD shirt
> Rooster burgundy wool knit tie
> LL Bean forest green lambswool sweater
> BB pocket fripperry
> (J Crew slim jeans, chocolate brown Polo bucs)
> 
> Click if you like-a the beeg pictures
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7050198


Veddy nice...love the jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
RLP shirt
Brioni wool pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## videocrew

RL Polo in black (old one, with the tastefully sized horse)
Generic black belt with nickel buckle
J. Crew essential chinos (love them)
J. Crew socks (green)
Cole Haan pinch tassel loafer


----------



## Untilted

Southern Comfort said:


> Will someone post a picture of this polo under OCBD look? I'm intrigued...


When I wear my polo under OCBD, you actually can't see the polo at all. I leave the polo unbuttoned.

Today's outfit:

J.Press tan/rust/blue on ecru background tattersall shirt, under
BB butteryellow shetland crewneck sweater, under
Vintage Blackwatch tartan sack, with
wheat wide wale corduroy trousers, and
vintage brown Polo tassel loafers


----------



## Tom Rath

Typical fall weekend outfit for me:

vintage BB sack tweed sportcoat, circa 1965
BB mtm blue university stripe OCBD
Spirit of Shetland "dusty rose" pink crew neck shetland sweater
brown knit tie
vintage army pants
brown suede Alden longwings


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## Naval Gent

LL Bean Chamois Shirt
Filson Shelter Cloth Brush Pants over long johns
Ranger Belt
LL Bean Down Vest
LL Bean Field Coat
Knit Fingerless Gloves (House of Bruar)
Russell Bird Shooters
Orange Farm Machinery Cap
Orange Vest

(No Deer )

Scott


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Phil, absolutely fantastic. Tell us some more about your new shetland!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## tripreed

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni suit
> Brioni tie
> Lorenzini shirt
> Brioni belt
> Brioni socks
> Gucci loafers


Don't worry, you'll figure it out one day. Just go here if you need some help www.oconnellsclothing.com


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps
A- dark brown suede


----------



## Markus

*Hmmm. I could use a little more information.*



mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL OCBD
> VV- ps
> A- dark brown suede


mcarthur, your photos often show outfits that are quite well put together. But sometimes I find your details below a little obscure. ocbd is clear (though I wouldn't classify a plaid broadcloth bd as an ocbd), vv i suppose means vinyard vines and ps is probably either paul stuart or, in this case, pocket square. h might mean hat, but, in the above description I'm at a loss to translate "A", even though your description of dark brown suede is kind of evocative. you're either talking about a pair of shoes or a belt, but i can't be sure, because I can't see how either one could be represented by the letter "A".

can you clarify? or perhaps add a little more information so that your posts are clearer? I think your outfits rank consistently among the best put-together, so maybe I don't really need to know more than what I can see in your photos. But today, with the A I was really puzzled.


----------



## Untilted

A = Alden.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

Brooks Turtleneck
LL Bean Chamois Shirt
Land's End Khakis
Leatherman Ribbon on Web Belt
Maine Hunting Shoes


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Sunday Duds*

BB 3B sack black and grey herringbone sport with patch side pockets
J. Press White OCBD
Robert Talbott Brigade of Guards Repp (removed after church)
Norman Hilton dark grey flannel trousers - no break and cuffs
Alan Paine faded Nantucket red cable knit crewneck (donned post-church)
Burgundy horse bridle belt with monogrammed brass buck
Alden shell cordovan cordovan full strap loafers (new in '91 still all original)
Battered Barbour Border
Light blue & oatmeal Irish walking hat bought during year at Oxford (Balliol)


----------



## mcarthur

Markus said:


> mcarthur, your photos often show outfits that are quite well put together. But sometimes I find your details below a little obscure. ocbd is clear (though I wouldn't classify a plaid broadcloth bd as an ocbd), vv i suppose means vinyard vines and ps is probably either paul stuart or, in this case, pocket square. h might mean hat, but, in the above description I'm at a loss to translate "A", even though your description of dark brown suede is kind of evocative. you're either talking about a pair of shoes or a belt, but i can't be sure, because I can't see how either one could be represented by the letter "A".
> 
> can you clarify? or perhaps add a little more information so that your posts are clearer? I think your outfits rank consistently among the best put-together, so maybe I don't really need to know more than what I can see in your photos. But today, with the A I was really puzzled.


A= Alden
H= Hermes
ps= pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*Sunday Schlub*

It was worse earlier - cleaning in anticipation of family invasion late in the week. Here the Ace Handicapper watches his NFL picks go up in smoke. Orvis vest and moleskins; Knapp Farm Boot.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brownshoe said:


> This thread seems to be hewing to an all-time high standard, little intimidating to post.
> 
> vintage Orvis tweed sack (with naff suede elbow patches)
> Press tattersall BD shirt
> Rooster burgundy wool knit tie
> LL Bean forest green lambswool sweater
> BB pocket fripperry
> (J Crew slim jeans, chocolate brown Polo bucs)
> 
> Click if you like-a the beeg pictures


Really like this on you sir.
Love the glasses as well.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
BB burgundy/gray argyles
Harolds charcoal gray trousers
BB cordo belt
FAMcCluer PPBD
BB green/pale orange repp
LE brown herringbone sportcoat


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Overcast Monday*

A late start this morning, I was up until 12:45 polishing up a new Powerpoint lecture and case discussion. Although pretty savvy technically, I am often the oaf when polishing up the charts. I blame it on the fact I never had a typing class during my Deerfield days. (That statement does not ring resonantly today with most circles).

BB 3B Camel Camelhair Sport Coat with patch side pockets
Gitmain Blue pinpoint OCBD
BB grey flannels
Ancient red wool challis necktie with hunting dog motiff (choice stimulated by my reply to Dollar Accessory Choices post) from the defunct Whillock Brothers in snowy Rochester, NY
Trafalgar burgundy belt with brass floating duck buckle
USA made burgundy Bass Weejuns bought new during my sophomore year at duLac (1974) for their one time annual wearing. Resoled once in 1988.
Black Polo PS with foxhead motiff

I also checked the storage compartment of the Cherokee and BMW trunks to ensure the Bean or Bass Mocs are safely stowed along with an extra jug of washer fluid and small package of sand/salt mix.


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

Since it is a cold wet day here in Baltimore, and I don't have to work today....

LL Bean Turtleneck
LL Bean Flannel Shirt
Land's End Khakis
LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe
Leatherman Ribbon on Web Belt


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps
B- khakis
A- indy boots cigar


----------



## hbs midwest

*Another Monday by the Lake*

Home sick today...

Pendleton "Viyella" robe--Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan
LE white tennis shorts
GB Packers SuperBowl XXXI (Champions, 1996-1997 season) Sweatshirt
LLB moosehide/fleece slippers (mrs hbs says they are disreputable, and need to be replaced)

Spent most of the weekend in turtlenecks, shetlands, and shorts (not snowing yet); switched to LLB twills and added the faithful Black Watch jacket for the play at son's high school Saturday pm and Church (subdeacon cassock and dalmatic go over shirt and trousers).

Thanks for the kind words re: tartan jacket, HLP--it has been a faithful workhorse both on weekends and during the work week.

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs

Hope none of you catch what I have--sniff-sniff-sneeze-cough!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Last gasp of summer*

It was finally time to get up and finish closing up the summer camp. Since I live 15 minutes away I can get away with delaying until the last possible second the way those who live in NYC or Boston cannot.

It's a handy place to store summer clothes - I use the cheapo garment bags from K-Mart and just leave a Ziploc filled with mothballs (and with holes poked in the bag) in the bottom. Works fine, no moth issues the last few years. Mice would be a bigger problem.

The abundance of apples are a bit of a surprise - usually the deer and bear have grabbed them all by now. But a quick walk in the woods reveals that this is a bumper year for acorns, so the deer have no reason to fool with apples.

LL Bean lined chinos, LLB fisherman's sweater I just got from eBay, old flannel shirt, Knapp Farm Boots, Irish cap from Noggin Tops' recent clearance.

Brrr. (But mid 50s tomorrow, go figure.)


----------



## spielerman

Patrick06790 said:


> It was worse earlier - cleaning in anticipation of family invasion late in the week. Here the Ace Handicapper watches his NFL picks go up in smoke. Orvis vest and moleskins; Knapp Farm Boot.


nice duck tape on your footstool... is that a trad accessory?


----------



## Patrick06790

spielerman said:


> nice duck tape on your footstool... is that a trad accessory?


Brown electrician's tape, actually. A man who repairs his imitation leather furniture with duct tape probably wears duck-billed shoes. _Tres gauche_.

Later, prior to actual date with actual living person of female persuasion:

New Press tattersall with old BB blazer
AE Randolphs - new Bill's - old Gold Toes
Hat which I am not going to wear but I wanted to include in the manner of macarthur.


----------



## AlanC

^Mac, is that you?!


----------



## anglophile23

yesterday: Choral Music concert
new tweed flat cap
BB tattersall
RL tan check odd jacket
BB red tie with jockey helmets 
grey flannels
brown leather belt
Albert Thurstan sleave garters
LE white cotten PS with a blue check
argyle socks
AE Lexington's


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*A Brooks kind of day*

B2 Navy cashmere v-neck
Yellow OC candy stripe BD
B2 black strap w/sterling engraved buckle
B2 4-panel tartan trou
Navy clocked socks
Alden plain toe high-lace boots, #8


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Nice fedora with feather. Wear it you might enjoy the look.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Mac, is that you?!


Of course, it is me in spiirit


----------



## tripreed

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Navy cashmere v-neck
> Yellow OC candy stripe BD
> B2 black strap w/sterling engraved buckle
> B2 4-panel tartan trou
> Navy clocked socks
> Alden plain toe high-lace boots, #8


Man, I'm digging that whole outfit.

Patrick:

Hot date with an actual female? You'll have to give us a run-down.


----------



## Patrick06790

tripreed said:


> Patrick:
> 
> Hot date with an actual female? You'll have to give us a run-down.


Run-down is right. The entire affair was pretty scaly - a set-up job by a friend who has decided I need to be married. We met at a fancy-schmancy joint with a phony Italian name like "La Passione del Formaggio" where miniature portions of food adorned plates the size of Oklahoma, but not at Dust Bowl prices, and once the waiter sussed out I wasn't a drinker he drifted off to discuss his screenplay with the busboy.

And nobody warned me the lady was one of those humorless political types who is convinced - for example - that global warming can only be reversed by electing Democrats. I will run miles over broken glass to avoid talking politics, but I sensed somehow that busting out my Lizard People routine - guaranteed to bring all political discussions to a screeching, grinding halt - would only make a bad situation worse.

Eventually the wretched dinner drew to a close and she beat me to the punch by saying she had an early day tomorrow, and thank you very much.

And that was that. Another round in the battle of the sexes - I think this was a draw.

But I looked right - casual, relaxed, but clearly aware that this was an Occasion.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Pringle sweater
Zegna chinos
Bloomingdales belt
NM socks
Barneys loafers


----------



## Danny

Press Blazer [blackwatch lining]
Pink B2 BD
Bass Weejuns
Press Brown/White striped socks
[gasp!] LL Bean jeans


----------



## vwguy

Light blue LL Bean polo
Brown cords from Eddie Bauer
Brown argyle socks from JAB
Brown Eddie Bauer cap toes

Brian


----------



## Falstaff

986's
BB argyles
Khyber cavalry twills
BB cordo-colored belt
BB blue hairline stripe point collar
BB gold/burgyndy "Gryffindor" tie
LE brown herringbone sportcoat


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> ...And nobody warned me the lady was one of those humorless political types who is convinced - for example - that global warming can only be reversed by electing Democrats. I will run miles over broken glass to avoid talking politics, but I sensed somehow that busting out my Lizard People routine - guaranteed to bring all political discussions to a screeching, grinding halt - would only make a bad situation worse...


Don't you want to be Dennis to her Maggie? I suspect she was more nervous than you, hence the single-topic of discussion.



> But I looked right - casual, relaxed, but clearly aware that this was an Occasion.


It is nice to see the Randolph's being used in anger, as the high vamp looks more sophisticated than a normal penny loafer.

DocD


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Run-down is right. The entire affair was pretty scaly - a set-up job by a friend who has decided I need to be married. We met at a fancy-schmancy joint with a phony Italian name like "La Passione del Formaggio" where miniature portions of food adorned plates the size of Oklahoma, but not at Dust Bowl prices, and once the waiter sussed out I wasn't a drinker he drifted off to discuss his screenplay with the busboy.
> 
> And nobody warned me the lady was one of those humorless political types who is convinced - for example - that global warming can only be reversed by electing Democrats. I will run miles over broken glass to avoid talking politics, but I sensed somehow that busting out my Lizard People routine - guaranteed to bring all political discussions to a screeching, grinding halt - would only make a bad situation worse.
> 
> Eventually the wretched dinner drew to a close and she beat me to the punch by saying she had an early day tomorrow, and thank you very much.
> 
> And that was that. Another round in the battle of the sexes - I think this was a draw.
> 
> But I looked right - casual, relaxed, but clearly aware that this was an Occasion.


Patrick...

My sympathies & condolences!

Having been married to She Who..., aka mrs hbs, a most sensible lady, for over 27 years, such earnestly charged disasters are a fading memory of (a) my first marriage, or (b) several subsequent relationships.
Chin up, & soldier on--they're not all like her, at least not out here.

PS: nice ensemble, BTW. 

Enjoy Tuesday.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB- gray trousers
A- straight tip boots cigar shell


----------



## DocHolliday

Too darty to be full-on Trad, but still ...










Couple notes about today's combo:

1. The shirt is from Sulka, part of a lot of deadstock shirts I recently acquired. It is incredible. Very sheer, and feels like silk, though it's cotton. Probably from the early '60s, I'd guess? Also snagged a couple from Sero and one from Brooks when it was Brooks. Surprised at how little roll the collar on the Brooks buttondown has.

2. The tie has a velvet texture, to coordinate with the fuzzy fine-wale cords and suede boots. (Yes, not Trad at all, I suppose.)


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Its a Beautiful Day*

At the risk of sounding like Bono and his sidekicks, Its a Beautiful Day in Ann Arbor today. Cool, crisp and sunny. Interesting address by PRC Ambassodor to the USA, Mr. Zhou Wenzhong, late yesterday afternoon. Undergrads and local fanatics are already gearing up for game against The Ohio State Univesity Buckeyes this Saturday, which means last round of golf might be played on Sunday. Hope weather as nice then (Sat. and Sun.) as it is today. Drove '75 2002 to work this morning because of nice weather.

BB 2B Camelhair POW Plaid Sportcoat - grey, black, wheat with pale red
Polo White OCBD
Robert Talbot navy, new red and white tie
BB dark grey flannels
Shell Cordovan strap with brass buckle
Alden Shell Cordovan saddle oxfords


----------



## JayJay

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Navy cashmere v-neck
> Yellow OC candy stripe BD
> B2 black strap w/sterling engraved buckle
> B2 4-panel tartan trou
> Navy clocked socks
> Alden plain toe high-lace boots, #8


Great combo. Very sharp look.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday in the Sick Bay*

More of yesterday...:icon_pale:

Pendleton cotton/wool robe--Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan
White tennis shorts
Sweatshirt from my old seminary--navy with *Nolite Illegitimos Conterere* *Vos* in golden-yellow Gothic lettering on front (translation from Latin supplied upon request)
LLB moosehide/fleece-lined slipper mocs
Khaki baseball cap from Madeline Island to hide bed hair when leaving the house
God willing, will be back at HQ tomorrow.

Have a great Tuesday pm, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

HL, another great GTH outfit. How many times did you hear "nice pants" today?

fully cavassed camelhair sack, ebayed
BB university stripe OCBD
J.Crew wool bow
RL Flannels
Burgundy surcingle (I've been wearing this belt too much)
Yellow J.Crew argyles and RL brown tassels



From 3 days ago:

Made in Norway Norwegian sweater
Pink Bean OCBD
cords and etc.


----------



## Naval Gent

hbs midwest said:


> More of yesterday...:icon_pale:
> 
> Pendleton cotton/wool robe--Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan
> White tennis shorts
> Sweatshirt from my old seminary--navy with *Nolite Illegitimos Conterere* *Vos* in golden-yellow Gothic lettering on front (translation from Latin supplied upon request)
> LLB moosehide/fleece-lined slipper mocs
> Khaki baseball cap from Madeline Island to hide bed hair when leaving the house
> God willing, will be back at HQ tomorrow.
> 
> Have a great Tuesday pm, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


I had my disgusting shearling slippers in my hand during a recent closet purge, but could not pull the trigger. Saving mine for my next sick day.

The young Pretender could have used that sweatshirt himself. Hope you get well, Jacobite tendencies or not.

Scott


----------



## Patrick06790

*Cheated and wore last night's shirt again*

Well, it was only for two hours.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Trip, JayJay, and Tilt. Actually, Tilt, didn't get a single comment, but it was fun watching people stare at my calves all over Manhattan.

Today:

CCC grey herringbone 3/2 sack
B2 OCBD burg. candy stripe
RL black foulard bow
wine/white ribbon belt
501s
MacNeils


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, Trip, JayJay, and Tilt. Actually, Tilt, didn't get a single comment, but it was fun watching people stare at my calves all over Manhattan.
> 
> Today:
> 
> CCC grey herringbone 3/2 sack
> B2 OCBD burg. candy stripe
> RL black foulard bow
> wine/white ribbon belt
> 501s
> MacNeils


HLP...

You've outdone yourself--again. Looking (very) good.

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

*..and I'm OK*









Plaid Pendleton Wool Flannel (Made in USA)
White LE Polo
Burgundy Cabelas Braid Belt
Bills M1 Authentic
Blue Bass Argyles
Chili AE Northfield Boots


----------



## hbs midwest

Naval Gent said:


> I had my disgusting shearling slippers in my hand during a recent closet purge, but could not pull the trigger. Saving mine for my next sick day.
> 
> The young Pretender could have used that sweatshirt himself. Hope you get well, Jacobite tendencies or not.
> 
> Scott


Scott...

Oh, but there are more than Jacobite tendencies in this family; I normally wear Dress Stewart mini-tartan BD with red ground 17th century Royal Arms BS tie on 16 April, anniversary of the Culloden debacle.

Thanks for the well-wishing; I anticipate returning to the weekday fray tomorrow, sneezes, Vick's VapoRub and all.

A good Tuesday pm.

hbs


----------



## Pgolden

New Barbour. Coverdale. I'm getting used to the weight. Actually, I may never take it off. Or maybe order the Beaufort--either way it's waxed cotton. Don't need the liner. I usually wear a sport jacket. https://www.fishingthecape.com/cpoi...ryId=17985&productId=23720&catalogStyleId=706

https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour2dy3.jpg

Watch band by OC
https://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour21gs2.jpg

Sebago Cayman II. Did I mention I was in England this summer? One of my many sock purchases. Also, another of the eight e-bayed narrow ties. BB red uni-stripe and BB gray tweed jacked under the Barbour.
https://img162.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour22sp4.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
CH loafers


----------



## anglophile23

tweed flat cap
RL tan check jacket-yes the same one as Sunday, I need more SC's
PF white OCBD
wool paisley tie from AlanC
white cotton PS
chocolate cords
tan surcingle with green stripe
argyles
made in USA JM Optima wingtips
albert thurston sleave garters


----------



## Northeastern

It's been a crazy few weeks, flying around, interviewing for when I get out of b-school, I'm glad to be back at home, relaxing for a day before I get back to it.

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
PRL Navy Cotton Crewneck Sweater
BB Chinos
J.Crew belt, brown
J.Crew penny loafers
PRL Argyle socks, navy with yellow and light blue

Although the noise from my pennys on the hardwood floors of the house are starting to irritate the missus, I think I'll switch to driving mocs or boat shoes.


----------



## TradTeacher

Today...
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Blue
Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest--Navy
Old BB Wool Blackwatch Plaid Tie, 3 1/4" wide
M2's--Khaki
BB Brown strap w/ BD Jeffries ET Buckle
Old Bass Pebble Grain Penny's...I've got to get some new brown loafers!
Socks--Zero

Have a healthy and a happy, guys...

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB- gray trousers
A- V-Tip blucher oxford cigar shell


----------



## spinlps

PRL Charcoal Herringbone Tweed
Blue Press Flap OCBD
No Name Chinos
BB Argyles
AE Shell Leeds on the old round toe last


----------



## HistoryDoc




----------



## mcarthur

^HD
Consider a pocket square


----------



## TMMKC

Huntington 3/2 jacket
B2 OCBD
J Crew sweater
Berle cords
B2 belt
B2 argyle socks
AE Hancocks


----------



## Patrick06790

TMMKC said:


> Huntington 3/2 jacket
> B2 OCBD
> J Crew sweater
> Berle cords
> B2 belt
> B2 argyle socks
> AE Hancocks


I thought this was me. Startling. Then I noticed the lack of double chin. Ahh - not hallucinating from cough syrup.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Harris Tweed Day*

Another delightful late autumn day in Michigan. Drove the 2002 again today and hopefully can do so againt to Saturday's tailgate. Remebrance Event today to honor former retired colleague who passed away recently. A giant in his field of Macroeconomics. A former Professor of Economics, Dean of the Ford School of Public Policy, Governor of the Federal Reserve who advised Greenspan to reign in sub prime problem in 2002 and a former U of M Provost. We came from the same town in Upstate New York. Although our discussions were often spirited, I learned alot from him. Best wishes to his wife and children. He was a good man.

Nice weather appropriate for "trad" apparel as manifested by:

Polo Blue OCBD.
Ben Silver Harris Tweed 2B Sack Sport Coat in Light Brown/Cream glen plaid.
Corbin tan gabardines
Robert Talbott purple challis necktie with flying mallard motiff
Alden cordovan calfskin tassel loafers circa 1985 (restored once in '96 and still in great supple shape.
Polo Black PS with foxhead motiff.


----------



## Naval Gent

TMMKC said:


> Huntington 3/2 jacket
> B2 OCBD
> J Crew sweater
> Berle cords
> B2 belt
> B2 argyle socks
> AE Hancocks


Hey, I've got that exact same jacket. An oldie but goodie. I miss Huntington.

Scott


----------



## Laxplayer

TMMKC said:


> Huntington 3/2 jacket
> B2 OCBD
> J Crew sweater
> Berle cords
> B2 belt
> B2 argyle socks
> AE Hancocks


Very nice outfit, TMMKC. You represent the Midwest well.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday back at HQ*

Think I'll last the day....

BB OCBD blue uni stripe
BS Tie-cardinal red w/Oxford blue,marigold,field green stripes
BB surcingle--navy
LLB twill chinos--dark tan, plain front, cuffs, no break
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter green
PS--navy cotton/linen
Schneider loden coat over all

Have a great Wednesday pm, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Missing Huntington*



Naval Gent said:


> Hey, I've got that exact same jacket. An oldie but goodie. I miss Huntington.
> 
> Scott


Me too. I don't have the same jacket, but I certainly miss Huntington--perhaps not Southwick, but perfectly decent and presentable in the workplace. 

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

TMMKC said:


> Huntington 3/2 jacket
> B2 OCBD
> J Crew sweater
> Berle cords
> B2 belt
> B2 argyle socks
> AE Hancocks


Looking very good, TMMKC.

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

hbs midwest said:


> Looking very good, TMMKC.
> 
> hbs


Thank you all, veddy veddy much. Nice to know I can still hit one out of the park on occasion.


----------



## HistoryDoc

mcarthur said:


> ^HD
> Consider a pocket square


Will do. Santa might be bringing me some.


----------



## Topsider

Just a typical day off:

Thrifted blue/white striped PRL "vintage" (so it says) button-down shirt (un-ironed)
Well-worn PRL "Philip" khakis (un-ironed)
Old Bass Weejuns (no socks)
Brown croc-print calfskin belt with scratched-up sterling silver engine-turned buckle
Stainless steel Levenger automatic watch with brown calfskin strap


----------



## Untilted

Wearing the same jacket and pants, different shirt and tie. Notice the dual-dimples in the tie knot.


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford blazer
BB shirt
RLP tie
RL Rugby pocket square
Bills khakis (via TradTeacher :teacha
BR socks
JCrew monkstraps

My new Beltmaster belt strap (review coming soon) with vintage engine turned sterling buckle:


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> My new Beltmaster belt strap (review coming soon) with vintage engine turned sterling buckle:


Nice looking buckle and belt. Looking forward to the review.


----------



## DocHolliday

TMMKC said:


> Huntington 3/2 jacket
> B2 OCBD
> J Crew sweater
> Berle cords
> B2 belt
> B2 argyle socks
> AE Hancocks


Very smart, TMMKC. A perfect fall combo.

Tilt, what trousers are you wearing there? They look very cozy.

Alan, that combo is Tradtastic. The buckle really takes it up a notch. Glad to see you working the knit.


----------



## Untilted

DocHolliday, I was wearing Polo super thick grey flannels.


----------



## Tucker

BB OCBD burgundy u-stripe
Press ribbon belt, burgundy/navy
Bills M2, khaki
Alden H934


----------



## tripreed

Tucker said:


> BB OCBD burgundy u-stripe
> Press ribbon belt, burgundy/navy
> Bills M2, khaki
> Alden H934


Well, I think you win for first picture on a camel for the Trad forum.


----------



## Patrick06790

Part of my photo series, "Great Men At Home." I was sick today, but after getting some sleep and eating a bit I feel much better.

I have a couple of writing projects I have been blowing off, and it's an odd thing: Even if nobody's around to see, I have to get dressed to some extent before I can sit down and work.

I think this is a sign of a serious mental disorder, but I don't care.

These old AE ankle boots are so out of my usual line that I don't know what to do with them except wear them around the house and see if they grow on me. I don't want to venture into public with something that might be perceived as an attempt at the f-word.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS coat
Prada sweater
Brioni pant
DeVecchi belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Its getting to be that everyday is as competitive as any Trad contest. I especially like the knit tie, AC.


----------



## Daniele

POW suit, 3/2, NS, darted, short jckt, short SV, bspk.
University stripe (Wh/Bl) TC shirt, bspk.
Navy/orange club tie, American slope, slim, Marinella, bspk.
Charcoal Pantherella socks.
Church's blacK brogues.
Cashmere chesterfield coat, navy, velvet collar, dark red silk lining, bspk.
Peccari black gloves, inherited.
White linen hanky in top pocket, both on the jacket and on the coat.



I tried to be as brief as Kitonbrioni, but didn't make it, I'm afraid...;-)


----------



## Northeastern

*A suit with a sweater?!*

PRL 2 Button Charcoal Pinstripe Suit, Flat Front Pants
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
J.Crew cashmere v-neck sweater, maroon
AE McAllister Wingtips, Burgundy
PRL Burgundy Belt
PRL Argyle socks, grey with navy and maroon
BB Navy Rep Tie
PRL White Linen Pocket Square

Just cold enough for a sweater, not cold enough for a topcoat.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*My Kind of Business Casual*

Nothing major on the agenda today so I thought I'd go with my idea of Autumn business casual on another nice sunny (at least currently) and crisp day.

Watched the HBO documentary on Michigan - Ohio State rivalry last evening. A nice attempt but far from the definitive work. From my perspective it undershot the interesting history of this rivalry while spending too much time focusing on the dippy fans that are nowdays too prevalent on both sides.

Back to the important stuff -

Ben Silver 3B sack herringbone in light grey, wheat and yellow mixture
White Bobby Jones fine cotton golf shirt with 2003 tourney logo
Yellow Alan Paine Cableknit Shetland Crewneck in Corn
BB grey flannels
Polo braided belt in cordovan
BB yellow cable knit cashmere socks
Alden British Tan Pebble Grain low vamp full strap loafers
Second favorite battered Irish Walking Hat in Black&White Houndstooth (more Daniel Moynihan than Paul Bryant)
Battered Barbour Border with Beat Ohio State button strategically placed under left collar point. (some call this heresy because I took my Ph.D. at that esteemed institution in Columbus, Ohio. Real Buckeye fans and my mother, an alum and daughter of an OSU professor/dean, refer to it as a felony)


----------



## Falstaff

986's
BB navy/green argyles
charcoal worsteds
BB cordovan color belt
BB end-on-end point collar (light blue)
red paisley bowtie of unknown origin (purchased in college at Alvin-Dennis in Lexington, back in the days when I didn't know the word "trad")
BB hondstooth sportcoat in brown/olive/dark brown with subtled red overcheck


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Nothing major on the agenda today so I thought I'd go with my idea of Autumn business casual on another nice sunny (at least currently) and crisp day.
> 
> Watched the HBO documentary on Michigan - Ohio State rivalry last evening. A nice attempt but far from the definitive work. From my perspective it undershot the interesting history of this rivalry while spending too much time focusing on the dippy fans that are nowdays too prevalent on both sides.
> 
> Back to the important stuff -
> 
> Ben Silver 3B sack herringbone in light grey, wheat and yellow mixture
> White Bobby Jones fine cotton golf shirt with 2003 tourney logo
> Yellow Alan Paine Cableknit Shetland Crewneck in Corn
> BB grey flannels
> Polo braided belt in cordovan
> BB yellow cable knit cashmere socks
> Alden British Tan Pebble Grain low vamp full strap loafers
> Second favorite battered Irish Walking Hat in Black&White Houndstooth (more Daniel Moynihan than Paul Bryant)
> Battered Barbour Border with Beat Ohio State button strategically placed under left collar point. (some call this heresy because I took my Ph.D. at that esteemed institution in Columbus, Ohio. Real Buckeye fans and my mother, an alum and daughter of an OSU professor/dean, refer to it as a felony)


^ Mother knows best.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora modified by GT


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- necktie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday: The Sick Bay Moves to the Office*

JAB ancient Harris tweed 3/2 sack--blue/grey herringbone
PS-BB white linen
LE blue chambray tab collar
BS tie-navy/saffron gold guard stripe
Bass leather belt--cordovan color
LLB twills--sage
PRL generic blue socks (have a drawer full of 'em)
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Army raincoat from reserve component days

Not terribly inspired, but I made it here after spilling coffee on the loden coat and getting it to the cleaners on the way in.

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! 

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

mcarthur said:


> ^ Mother knows best.


She does in hindsight. Interesting fact is my mom was a classmate of the late Bo Schmebechler at Miami of Ohio. My dad, who we buried a few years ago wearing his prized maize and blue English-made Wolverine club tie he purchased at Van Boven's, was a two time Michigan grad. Ironically, my mom, who comes from a Jewish-Presbyterian heritage coaxed me to take my undegrad work at Notre Dame, instead of at my Episcopalian father's preference and alma mater in Ann Arbor from which both he and I also earned our MBAs. Ecumenical America!!

After working in corporate strategy for three years, I received an excellent education and great career opportunities through my doctoral studies at The Ohio State University (full name out of respect for my mom). But then again, advanced graduate school is intensive professional training devoid of alot of fun, although managed to hoist at least one beer at the Varsity Club on Lane Avenue during my three years there. I guess I win on Saturday either way, but my heart will be in South Bend with Notre Dame in their game with Duke.


----------



## Patrick06790

(In the manner of Mad magazine, ca. 1970)

See the man.
The man is not feeling well.
Everything he eats comes back out in a hurry.
Every trip to the little room on the man's right is an adventure.
The man feels like he is on a TV game show.
Will it be Door Number One, or Door Number Two?
It is just like a TV game show, except there is no prize.
The man, though unwell, still finds time to make this post.
The man is sick - in more ways than he realizes.

New heavy-duty cardigan from eBay, and these eBayed AE Lawrence loafers have zoomed to the top of the charts for fit. Old Orvis shirt and knockaround cords from STP.


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> She does in hindsight. Interesting fact is my mom was a classmate of the late Bo Schmebechler at Miami of Ohio.
> 
> ^Faux pas-You gave your mother age (winks) I hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving with your mother


----------



## Untilted

*Let me entertain you*


----------



## JohnMS

I couldn't do that, but you know, it really doesn't look awful to me. How did you get the matching shirt? Custom-made clothing?


----------



## Untilted

shirt - LL Bean Flannel
trousers - BB wool
blazer - thrift wool

Somehow they match.


----------



## spinlps

Socks? -wink-


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

today on a rainy day:

shetland sweater
pinpoint oxford button down collar shirt
land's end khaki trousers
leatherman ribbon on web belt
ll bean maine hunting shoes

tonight for a dinner meeting

j press dinner jacket and trousers
jos a bank wing collar formal shirt circa 1991
jos a bank black bowtie circa 1991
black onyx studs and cufflinks (double back style)
needlepoint cummerbund
brooks black silk socks
church's patent leather oxfords


----------



## TMMKC

What time is the dinner show?


----------



## TMMKC

Patrick06790 said:


> (In the manner of Mad magazine, ca. 1970)
> 
> See the man.
> The man is not feeling well.
> Everything he eats comes back out in a hurry.
> Every trip to the little room on the man's right is an adventure.
> The man feels like he is on a TV game show.
> Will it be Door Number One, or Door Number Two?
> It is just like a TV game show, except there is no prize.
> The man, though unwell, still finds time to make this post.
> The man is sick - in more ways than he realizes.
> 
> New heavy-duty cardigan from eBay, and these eBayed AE Lawrence loafers are have zoomed to the top of the charts for fit. Old Orvis shirt and knockaround cords from STP.


Patrick, you are the best dressed sick person I know. Hell, I can barely manage sweats or jeans when I'm under the weather. I am humbled....


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> shirt - LL Bean Flannel
> trousers - BB wool
> blazer - thrift wool
> 
> Somehow they match.


Whoa.


----------



## AlanC

Riddle me this, Batman... 

(Amazing, really)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 3/2 cord sportcoat, tan
B2 club collar, orange candy stripe
LE repp (see pic for all the colors)
S & B needlepoint belt, brown w/green frogs
501s
Press orange argyles
Alden PTBs in cigar shell


----------



## TMMKC

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 3/2 cord sportcoat, tan
> B2 club collar, orange candy stripe
> LE repp (see pic for all the colors)
> S & B needlepoint belt, brown w/green frogs
> 501s
> Press orange argyles
> Alden PTBs in cigar shell


Great socks! Is Press selling those this year?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling jacket
Gucci sweater
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
JB socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Untilted

Another sick combo, HL! Love the shirt + tie.


----------



## Danny

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 3/2 cord sportcoat, tan
> B2 club collar, orange candy stripe
> LE repp (see pic for all the colors)
> S & B needlepoint belt, brown w/green frogs
> 501s
> Press orange argyles
> Alden PTBs in cigar shell


Very nice. I just got that coat in olive. The fabric is nice, finer than other corduroy coats I've seen this season. I aspire to your club collar skills HL.

Dnany


----------



## wannaB1L

as I scrolled down I thought 'awesome' until I saw jeans. In my book if you are going to wear a sportscoat, jeans are not appropriate. I know that it is common- but I don't approve. Everything else was spendid. Just my op.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Build-Up Begins*

28 hours before Ohio State versus Michigan here in Ann Arbor. Faculty cocktail party at 5:00 PM and dinner afterward with some colleagues from Ohio State and our spouses. My wife and I will probably briefly stop by Ohio State Alumni Association pre-game event tomorrow morning before heading over to set up classic Michigan tailgate party that usually attracts 200 of our "closest" friends. Come early, our supply of Bell's Oberon is limited but the Chardonnay and French cheese choices will be excellent.

Brooks 3B sack Navy doeskin flannel blazer with monogrammed BS 14 carat buttons (biought new at 346 Madison ages ago)
Corbin British Khaki gabardines
J. Press white OCBD with flapped breast pocket
Polo Yellow Challis necktie with discreet fox hunter and hounds motiff
BB mongrammed sterling engine turned buckle with brown gator stap 
Alden burgundy calfskin penny loafer polished to a nice sheen.
Battered Barbour Border - a downright cold morning in A2


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks TMMKC, Tilt, Danny and WannaB.

TMMKC, although I don't think the socks are featured as part of Press's official assortment, I think I've seen pairs of them held over in the NY store.


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
BB argyles
Bills M1 tan cords
B^5
McCluer PPBD
Argyle & Sutherland tie from the Georgetown University Shop (thrifted; no idea about the store)
Ben Silver argyle sweater vest
LE brown herringbone sportcoat (not a sack, but still a beloved piece of clothing)


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 3/2 cord sportcoat, tan
> B2 club collar, orange candy stripe
> LE repp (see pic for all the colors)
> S & B needlepoint belt, brown w/green frogs
> 501s
> Press orange argyles
> Alden PTBs in cigar shell


HLP...

You have outdone yourself--yet again.

Great combination. :thumbs-up:...Levi's included.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

PRL Madras BD--tan, wine, navy & dark green; Thomas Pink sleeve garters
BS bow(!??)--Brigade of Guards
BB Surcingle--hunter
LLB Khakis--plain front, cuffed, no break (take these specs as givens)
PRL fair isle socks--navy, wine, hunter, tan
LLB mocs
Huntington ancient blazer-hunter, 3/2
PS--navy linen/cotton

Schneider loden coat over everything else.

Have a great weekend, all! 

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

Blue Plaid BB Buttondown Sportshirt
Oatmeal BB Shetland
Brown AE Belt 
Indigo Sugarcane 1966 Repros
Blue Uniqlo Crew Socks
AE Orlean Dirty Bucks


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
H- bow
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## Untilted

oldschoolprep said:


> 28 hours before Ohio State versus Michigan here in Ann Arbor. Faculty cocktail party at 5:00 PM and dinner afterward with some colleagues from Ohio State and our spouses. My wife and I will probably briefly stop by Ohio State Alumni Association pre-game event tomorrow morning before heading over to set up classic Michigan tailgate party that usually attracts 200 of our "closest" friends. Come early, our supply of Bell's Oberon is limited but the Chardonnay and French cheese choices will be excellent.
> 
> Brooks 3B sack Navy doeskin flannel blazer with monogrammed BS 14 carat buttons (biought new at 346 Madison ages ago)
> Corbin British Khaki gabardines
> J. Press white OCBD with flapped breast pocket
> Polo Yellow Challis necktie with discreet fox hunter and hounds motiff
> BB mongrammed sterling engine turned buckle with brown gator stap
> Alden burgundy calfskin penny loafer polished to a nice sheen.
> Battered Barbour Border - a downright cold morning in A2


Old school prep, you seem to look very dapper in coat and tie every day. Is there a reason that explains why you don;t wear pocket squares? I'm just curious.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Doing yard work today. Bean Cramerton twill pants, Pendleton wool shirt, Bean barn jacket:


----------



## DocHolliday

Mcarthur, your bow really pops in that latest pic. What's the design? Fish?

Those are some Tradly work clothes, HistoryDoc. Nice to see some good, honest work clothes show up in the thread.

Here's mine for today. The colors are off, but I could do no better in the winter sun. The shirt is white, blue and navy, the sweater is gray and the tie is pink.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Untilted said:


> Old school prep, you seem to look very dapper in coat and tie every day. Is there a reason that explains why you don;t wear pocket squares? I'm just curious.


I wear nicely starched Irish linen handerchiefs quite regularly with a few of my sportcoats and always with my suits. I wear pocket squares only occassionally.

The reason? None other than Bo, our black Labrador Retriever finds it humourous to snatch them out of the breast pocket and literally devours them. Interestingly, he does not do that to the handerchiefs. Guess the bolder PS colors stimulate him. When he was eleven weeks old, he lunched on the entire waistband of a brand new pair of Bill's Sport Ute khakis I had literally just brought home from the tailor. The next week he ate the plastic top off of the CD player cannister in the back of our Cherokee. About a month later, he chowed down on the leather tab of Leatherman type belt I purchased at the Augusta National pro-shop several years ago, Fortunately, our local master cobbler was able to repair it.

Luckily, Bo has has been sating his appetite on Iams and US made chewsticks since then. He will join us at the tailgate party tomorrow wearing an ancient maize and blue J.Press bowtie that is his usual home game attire. Quite a natty dog named after one of my few remaining heroes.


----------



## Hard2Fit

DocHolliday said:


>


Nice sweater. From?


----------



## egadfly

HL Poling and Sons said:


> 501s
> Press orange argyles
> Alden PTBs in cigar shell


Coincidentally, I was just looking at those shoes yesterday, and idly wondering how they'd look with chinos. It never would have occurred to me to dress them down (as it were) with jeans, but obviously it works beautifully.

Nicely done, HL.

EGF


----------



## Untilted

oldschoolprep said:


> I wear nicely starched Irish linen handerchiefs quite regularly with a few of my sportcoats and always with my suits. I wear pocket squares only occassionally.
> 
> The reason? None other than Bo, our black Labrador Retriever finds it humourous to snatch them out of the breast pocket and literally devours them. Interestingly, he does not do that to the handerchiefs. Guess the bolder PS colors stimulate him. When he was eleven weeks old, he lunched on the entire waistband of a brand new pair of Bill's Sport Ute khakis I had literally just brought home from the tailor. The next week he ate the plastic top off of the CD player cannister in the back of our Cherokee. About a month later, he chowed down on the leather tab of Leatherman type belt I purchased at the Augusta National pro-shop several years ago, Fortunately, our local master cobbler was able to repair it.
> 
> Luckily, Bo has has been sating his appetite on Iams and US made chewsticks since then. He will join us at the tailgate party tomorrow wearing an ancient maize and blue J.Press bowtie that is his usual home game attire. Quite a natty dog named after one of my few remaining heroes.


What a cool dog! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Black Lab with Personality*



Untilted said:


> What a cool dog! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks for the feedback. Bo is the neatest dog we have ever had. His formal name is Lord Lynley of Lexington and he hails from Mt. Airy, NC.

I am amazed at the number of people of all types in Ann Arbor who know and greet hiim. My wife says that at least two or three times a week someone will roll down the window of their passing cars and say "Hello, Bo", especially during the Autumn. he also accompanies me to my office quite frequently and loves to take a dip in the Carl Milles fountain in from of the Michigan League.

We understand Bo is beginning to fill in for another local Ann Arbor Lab legend, a fourteen year old Chocolate lab named Calvin who is not getting out and about at the wide range of social events he used to. Calvin long ago set the sartorial standard for Labs in Michigan by wearing four-in-hand neckties. He also nearly ruined his owners' Christmas dinner a decade ago by woofing down four complete holiday pies and cakes that were left on the kitchen table while we enjoyed a great meal in the dining room.

Bo has been lucky because of timing and his really nice personality. Unlike his namesake, Bo now even has many friends in Ohio. If I were reincarnated as an animal, it would definitely be as a male Black Lab


----------



## mcarthur

DocHolliday said:


> Mcarthur, your bow really pops in that latest pic. What's the design? Fish?
> 
> Those are some Tradly work clothes, HistoryDoc. Nice to see some good, honest work clothes show up in the thread.
> 
> Here's mine for today. The colors are off, but I could do no better in the winter sun. The shirt is white, blue and navy, the sweater is gray and the tie is pink.


^ Nicely done. "ducks"


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Armani socks
JL Balmorals


----------



## AldenPyle

Great work, Doc. I think cuffs would really draw attention to those Chelseas but to each his own.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Yesterday, actually*

B2 black cashmere v.
B2 white OC club
Tartan tie
Black/grey herringbone tweed trou (heavy!)
Red cashmere socks
Alden captoe high-lace boots, #8 shell


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody, Introspective Saturday*

BB Shetland crewneck--dark blue heather
PRL golfer--red
BB khaki shorts
BB surcingle--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Took son to fencing tournament; came home to nurse cold with hot tea, lemon, etc.

Enjoy the weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## browning806

Little bit of reading out on the balcony. 



Polo OCBD Green University Stripe
Tan Longhorn Sperry AO's
Levis 527's
Tan belt
Shure E2C Headphones


----------



## Pgolden

browning806 said:


> Little bit of reading out on the balcony.
> 
> Polo OCBD Green University Stripe
> Tan Longhorn Sperry AO's
> Levis 527's
> Tan belt
> Shure E2C Headphones


It looks warm. I envy you.


----------



## browning806

^ 84 degrees and sunny. :icon_smile:


----------



## Cowtown

Blue Mercer OCBD
Bill's poplin khaki 
Alden BB tassel shells


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> BB Shetland crewneck--dark blue heather
> PRL golfer--red
> BB khaki shorts
> BB surcingle--navy
> Gokey/Orvis mocs
> 
> Took son to fencing tournament; came home to nurse cold with hot tea, lemon, etc.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Good luck in getting rid of your cold. How did your son do in the fencing tournament? Have a nice weekend


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Good luck in getting rid of your cold. How did your son do in the fencing tournament? Have a nice weekend


Thanks for the well-wishing...Patrick is still in the "assisting" status--he's a freshman, but has worked out with Upper School fencing group for two years now. Will probably actually compete later this season. Turned 15 yesterday--quite a guy!

Thanks again--Enjoy your weekend. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Tom Rath

Chipp mid gray cavalry twill 3 piece sack suit, 17 ounce fabric
BB MTM blue university stripe OCBD
P Press navy blue knit tie
Alden color 8 longwings


----------



## Pgolden

Wonderful!


----------



## Untilted

fabulous suit, Phil.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Phil-
Nicely done


----------



## Danny

Phil said:


> Chipp mid gray cavalry twill 3 piece sack suit, 17 ounce fabric
> BB MTM blue university stripe OCBD
> P Press navy blue knit tie
> Alden color 8 longwings


That is a full commitment to making the most of a Saturday.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
RL OCBD
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
BB tassels slip on burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Etro scarf
Brioni suit
Truzzi shirt
Kiton tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Red White and Blue Columbia Knits American Eagles Rugby Shirt
Khaki LE Willis & Geiger
Blue LE Crew Socks
Tan AE Northfield Boots


----------



## Pgolden

https://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=orangetiela1.jpg

BB sport coat, brown wool trousers--can't see the modest pleats--JAB French cuff spread collar, BB tie, BB cashmere vest, AE chili, Vibram-type sole with a medallion toe--I forget the style name.


----------



## Orgetorix

PRL blazer
Hilfiger cords
Stafford OCBD
BB tie
Churchill dirty bucks


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Phil said:


> Chipp mid gray cavalry twill 3 piece sack suit, 17 ounce fabric
> BB MTM blue university stripe OCBD
> P Press navy blue knit tie
> Alden color 8 longwings


Wow. That is the best fitting sack suit I have seen.

Perfect natural shoulder. Nice waist suppression (proving darts are not really needed). Is the cutaway of the lower jacket really that spread, or is it just the picture? I like it. It gives it a very distinguishing look, showing that a sack is different than today's 3 buttons.


----------



## hbs midwest

Phil said:


> Chipp mid gray cavalry twill 3 piece sack suit, 17 ounce fabric
> BB MTM blue university stripe OCBD
> P Press navy blue knit tie
> Alden color 8 longwings


Very well-done, Phil...a gem of understatement. :thumbs-up:

Chipp??? I thought they were a long-lost casualty of the late 80s-early 90s; are they still in business, in some capacity? Oh, please--tell me more!

hbs


----------



## enecks

hbs midwest said:


> Very well-done, Phil...a gem of understatement. :thumbs-up:
> 
> Chipp??? I thought they were a long-lost casualty of the late 80s-early 90s; are they still in business, in some capacity? Oh, please--tell me more!
> 
> hbs


Chipp is now Winston Tailors located on 44th St.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sunday (Saturday, continued)*

She and son went off to Church, leaving Dad with candles lit in the family icon corner, tea brewing in the kitchen, and the bed unmade...
Pendleton robe--80/20 blend Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan
GB Packers SuperBowl XXXI sweatshirt--hunter green, of course
LE white tennis shorts
LLB moosehide/fleece slipper mocs
(Haven't I posted all this stuff before--recently???!!!)

Hope none of you catch this malady--it is not nice, AT ALL!!!  (Sniff-sniff-sneeze-cough!)

Have a great rest-of-the-weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Whither Chipp?*



enecks said:


> Chipp is now Winston Tailors located on 44th St.


enecks...
Thanks for the update--Alan Flusser made a big issue of the decline of Chipp, Tripler, et al. in _Style and the Man_ about 11 years ago...glad to hear that they are still around in some capacity.

Enjoy Sunday... :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## egadfly

At the moment, I'm putting up the storm windows in old pair of Columbia canvas shorts, PRL "locker-room grey" t-shirt, Bean scotch-plaid flannel shirt, and goatskin work gloves (purchased as a pack of two at Sam's Club: excellent value).

Later, we'll be taking the kids to the Academy of Music to see the OCP's new production of . I'm thinking olive Harris tweed, grey flannels, blue Mercer OCBD, navy BB bow tie in old school colors, and Alden loafers. Probably throw the Barbour Border coat over all if it doesn't stop raining.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, gents.

EGF


----------



## Patrick06790

My elderly parents are up from NoVa for an early Thanksgiving. The holidays are a time when, by some sort of unwritten tradition, the single staffers get to work on the big days so everyone else can spend time with their families. It's as if we were hatched and are, therefore, free agents. Happens every year, so I'm used to it.

So as not to gas out the folks I am taking my day off cigar outside, in this scene of rustic elegance. LL Bean sweater, BB pink OCBD, Bill's cords. AE Lawrence loafers - a great eBay find - and obnoxious socks round off the ensemble.

At dinner time I'll throw on a tie.

The belt is something I picked up from Duluth Trading once and forgot about. It resurfaced during the latest purge. I kinda like it.


----------



## Tom Rath

Thanks for the kind words. Chipp is now Winston Tailors, on E 44th st in NYC. Paul Winston, who is the son of the owners of Chipp operates the store. Its all MTM and custom. 

Tom- yes, the bottom of the coat is cut away like that on purpose, its something I always ask for. When I work with Chipp I always ask for a few things:

1. NO padding in the shoulders. There is nothing there, just me. 
2. 5 1/4" spacing between buttons. I dont like closely spaced buttons, like you so often see on todays coats. The spacing I like is modeled after my vintage sacks from the early 60s. 
3. waist suppression. Im relatively young, and in better than average shape. I have no interest in hiding under an ill fitting coat. 
4. cutaway on the bottom of the coat. I think it just provides a nice balance to the garment.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Love the belt Patrick, Duluth Trading has some nice stuff.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon, it's country casual as I putter around in my:

.Woolrich buffalo check shirt, in the traditional red and black
.Levi 501 Originals, faded out the old fashioned way, through use
.GoldToe crew socks, in black
.and Danner Lt Hikers, in dark brown cowhide, with vibram lug soles.

Paul Bunyan...look out!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Lazy Sunday*

H. Freeman MTM 3B sack shetland in wheat, grey, light blue plaid - patch breast and side flapped patch pockets.
BB White OCBD
Black JZ Richards club tie with fishing fly motiff (removed post church)
Mid-grey flannel trousers
Alden shell cordovan saddle oxfords
Cordovan strap with vintage Trafalgar foxhead buckle
Light blue Alan Paine cableknit shetland crewneck sweater (donned post church


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino jacket
NM polo
Theory pant
Cale belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## AldenPyle

*All Made in USA but the Tie*

Olive & Tan Po'W Check Southwick Side-vented (Miles) 3/2 Sack
Blue J. Press Flap Pocket OCBD
Red Brooks Knit Tie w/ Horizontal Blue& Yellow #2 Stripe
Beige Pendleton Cavalry Twills 
Brown AE Calf Belt 
Blue Bass Argyles
Chromexcel AE Holbrooks Saddlehorn Bluchers


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
BB Light Blue Shetland Sweater
BB Charcoal Flannels
PRL Argyle Socks, grey with aqua and yellow
J. Crew black belt
and my newest aquisition

Alden for Brooks Brothers, LHS in Black Calf (I don't think they're shell because of the spiderweb creasing). It's my first pair of Alden made shoes, and I'm impressed to say the least.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Monday of a Short Week*

Cold dreary day. Morning to be spent editing a research paper. Afternoon in class and office hours.

BB 3B MTM sack navy cashmere blazer with flapped patch pockets
BB Blue/White University Stripe OCBD
Chipp2 Black Labrador Retriever necktie - new red with black lab motiff
Burgundy harness belt with monogrammed buckle
Alden Shell Cordovan saddle oxfords
BB 6/3 Camelhair polo coat (bought new in 1990)


----------



## Daniele

Saturday, breaking-in Lambretta SX 150: Barbour International jacket, freshly re-waxed; turtleneck heavy sweater, kinda beige/brown melange; Lee 101B raw denim jeans, 1.5 inches turnups; dark brown Clarks Desert Mali boots. Navy-yellow college scarf, yellow deer skin driving gloves, gogles, vintage jet helmet.

Sunday morning, at a 'political rally' (quite unusual for me nowadays..): US Navy longish peacot, vintage; navy cashmere scarf well tucked inside the coat's collar, rayban shades, same jeans and sweater as above; Doc Marten's Astronauts boots, highly polished. Black leather gloves. A 'Millwall brick' concealed in the coat, you never know....

Sunday afternoon, driving about with some other old car enthusiasts: rust orange cableknit crewneck, white BB 3button down, navy-sky blue patterned cravat, grey gabardine trousers, charcoal socks, dark brown driving shoes, zip up black leather casual jacket (50s-60s racing style), yellow driving gloves and persol 649 shades.

Today, backing to office routine: pinstripe suit-sky blue bond cuff shirt-purple slim tie-purple socks-black laceups-Navy peacot-yellow/navy scarf-black peccari gloves-black polished leather briefcase.

A nice day to ya all


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday: Madness in Moderation*

Returned to the office--Thanks for well-wishing, McArthur, et al.

JAB ancient navy 3/2 sack relined/recycled for blazer duty
PS--yellow cotton/linen
BB BD--blue tattersall-on-white pinpoint
BS regimental--9th Lancers (Kenya red, gold)
Bass leather belt--cordovan/oxblood color
LLB twill chinos--sage
PRL argyles--navy, wine/hunter diamonds, old gold rakers
LLB mocs (raining out there)
Schneider loden over everything else

Have a good week, all! 

hbs


----------



## charphar

Kind of "grungy" trad on a misty, knockin' around Monday...

Blue university stripe OCBD
Burgundy no-name polo underneath the OCBD
Levi's 559s
Adidas Stan Smiths


----------



## Sir Royston

*Out for Sunday lunch*

very cold here yesterday(1c) but headed out for a local pub Sunday Roast nontheless..

decided not to look to smart but not too scruffy either
Brown Cords from Cordings
Yellow Tattersall shirt, Lewin
Thurston Yellow/Navy Stripe Braces, yellow and Navy sock suspenders and Corn armbands
Tie, lewin
Waistcoat. Vintage Dunn & Co
Tweed Jacket by Magee
Pocket Sq. (Generic) silk
Covert Coat. Aquascutum
Suede Brogues from Loake
Underwear High Cross ( to be a completest) 
Cashmere and wool socks from Hilditch & Key

Trilby,Broen Christy's ( not shown as Im indoors!)
Thinks thats about it!


----------



## Pgolden

Sir R: Perfect!


----------



## Sir Royston

Pgolden said:


> Sir R: Perfect!


Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Pgolden

Sir Royston said:


> Thank you for your kind words!


 You're welcome. I like when you post pictures. I think of it as a mini-trip across the pond.


----------



## hbs midwest

Sir Royston said:


> very cold here yesterday(1c) but headed out for a local pub Sunday Roast nontheless..
> 
> decided not to look to smart but not too scruffy either
> Brown Cords from Cordings
> Yellow Tattersall shirt, Lewin
> Thurston Yellow/Navy Stripe Braces, yellow and Navy sock suspenders and Corn armbands
> Tie, lewin
> Waistcoat. Vintage Dunn & Co
> Tweed Jacket by Magee
> Pocket Sq. (Generic) silk
> Covert Coat. Aquascutum
> Suede Brogues from Loake
> Underwear High Cross ( to be a completest)
> Cashmere and wool socks from Hilditch & Key
> 
> Trilby,Broen Christy's ( not shown as Im indoors!)
> Thinks thats about it!


Exquisitely Brit Trad--well done! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## grecomfs

*Monday:*

from the bottom up:

Alden LHS shell color 8
Nagrani hose
Lucky jeans, de-labeled, heavy stone wash
Hanro knit boxers
Alden belt shell color 8
Smedley long sleeve cotton mock neck, French blue
IWC Mark XV in stainless


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## Laxplayer

Very nice, Sir Royston.


----------



## TMMKC

Sir Royston said:


> very cold here yesterday(1c) but headed out for a local pub Sunday Roast nontheless..
> 
> decided not to look to smart but not too scruffy either
> Brown Cords from Cordings
> Yellow Tattersall shirt, Lewin
> Thurston Yellow/Navy Stripe Braces, yellow and Navy sock suspenders and Corn armbands
> Tie, lewin
> Waistcoat. Vintage Dunn & Co
> Tweed Jacket by Magee
> Pocket Sq. (Generic) silk
> Covert Coat. Aquascutum
> Suede Brogues from Loake
> Underwear High Cross ( to be a completest)
> Cashmere and wool socks from Hilditch & Key
> 
> Trilby,Broen Christy's ( not shown as Im indoors!)
> Thinks thats about it!


Impressive...well done, Sir!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ OCBD
H- ps
A- long wing blucher oxford


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Cremieux Patchwork tweed jacket
B2 OCBD, blue
Press Shaggy Dog, mustard
RL Rugby purple/brown repp
B2 Horween shell belt 
501s
J. Crew cashmere socks, purple
Alden p.t. bluchers, cigar shell


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night was early Thanksgiving; tonight delayed 70th birthday dinner for Mom.

I am now out of the Holiday Food Danger Zone, as I will be working Christmas and New Year's.

BB twills from the outlet store that used to be fairly nice and are one winter away from the Fish Pants category, Mercer shirt and Trask loafers I just received from STP.

And about seven extra pounds.


----------



## Untilted

lovely shirt, patrick.

I spent most of my clothing budget on fall/winter stuff this semester. Next semester, I'm going to focus on spring/summer stuff. The following swatches from Mercer look great:




Since when did I become obssessed with pink?!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
JS sweater
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## oldschoolprep

*One Day Before Thanksgiving Break*

Only one day to go before a longer than usual Thanksgiving Break. Weather forecast looks absolutely lousy. If it is correct, it will provide ample reason to catch up on the two foot (actually 22") stack of jounrals and monographs in my credenza and some long delayed writing.

Simple Autumn attire today:

BB 2B Camelhair Sport Coat in Vicuna
Gitman blue pinpoint BD
Talbott wool challis pasiley tie in black, tan, vicuna wih touches of orange and gray (sounds ugly but is actually quite handsome in a trad manner)
Mid-Grey J. Press Flannel
BB Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers
Polo Black PS with Foxhead motiff (nice complement to tie)
BB gold engine turned buckled with dark brown alligator strap


----------



## Desk Jockey

I haven't posted here in a while, busy and boring choices and all.

BB blazer
J Press blue OCBD
Rugby navy with yellow flower foulard tie
BB grey flannels
Alden 986s


----------



## egadfly

Orvis "single-malt" black/white tweed
Charcoal JAB flannels
Mercer OCBD, blue
B2 bow, navy w/ wide-spaced red foulard pattern
Irish-made brogues, brown
Brown belt with brass buckle
B2 merino socks, OTC, navy
Barbour "Border" coat

EGF


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday--Last Workday Before the Holiday*

Taking tomorrow off to get mrs hbs's Mazda a brake job, grocery shop at Glorioso's, and chill with the young one, who has the day off from school...
BB OCBD--white
BS regimental--Argyll & Sutherland red ground
BB surcingle--hunter green
LLB twills--taupe, usual specs
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Ancient Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter green flannel
PS--sports-motif silk print--navy, hunter,red, gold
...And the seasonal loden covering it all

Note to Untilted: Pink is good. 

A good rest-of-the-week/Thanksgiving holiday, all (time for an attitude of gratitude)! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^ HBS-
Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Reddington

Hi - 

New member here. English-American, born in Virginia, and raised in mid-Atlantic US and UK. Wife and I now living in the Pacific Northwest. I've always dressed in clothes that others may call preppy, traditional, or Southern trad / prep, but what I like to call normal. :icon_smile:. 

I've been lurking for a few months now, reading the forum and learning. This is my first post, so here goes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

BB "Carolina" blue OCBD
EB wide-wale, flat front light brown cords
B Weejuns
JC argyle socks
LLB loden & dark blue stripe D-ring belt
Timex, vintage manual wind w/ white face and large black numbers. 
CW green, yellow, blue watchband

Cheers.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Welcome*



Reddington said:


> Hi -
> 
> New member here. English-American, born in Virginia, and raised in mid-Atlantic US and UK. Wife and I now living in the Pacific Northwest. I've always dressed in clothes that others may call preppy, traditional, or Southern trad / prep, but what I like to call normal. :icon_smile:.
> 
> I've been lurking for a few months now, reading the forum and learning. This is my first post, so here goes&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> BB "Carolina" blue OCBD
> EB wide-wale, flat front light brown cords
> B Weejuns
> JC argyle socks
> LLB loden & dark blue stripe D-ring belt
> Timex, vintage manual wind w/ white face and large black numbers.
> CW green, yellow, blue watchband
> 
> Cheers.


Reddington...

Welcome aboard.

Your uniform of the day sounds perfectly normal to me. 

A good Thanksgiving holiday to you and yours.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## Duck

This is my favorite winter fedora that you own Uncle. Beautiful.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> This is my favorite winter fedora that you own Uncle. Beautiful.


Thank you. We will need to get one for you.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- full strap slip on burgundy shell


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
JL penny loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Huntington jacket, BB shirt, Ralph tie, LE cords, Alden Pursuit Shoe


----------



## AldenPyle

^Nice look. The subtle beauty of Ecru.

Navy LE Drifter Cotton Crewneck
Red White & Blue Jantzen Tattersall BC3BD
Khaki Bills M1 6 Wale Cords
Chestnut AE Belt
Navy Bass Argyle Socks
Caramel AE Wilberts

[I would snap a pic, but I have been betrayed by my tailor who cuffed my pants too long. This shall not stand!]


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Day Before Thanksgiving*

To office this morning to lead a staff recognition coffee. Bo the black lab with wait in the Cherokee. He ravaged a cookie tray last semester. Starbucks, Zingerman's bagels and an array of funky flavored cream cheese concoctions are always a big draw. (I usually go with an unsweetened Lipton ice tea and a crisp Red Delicious apple). Off to Busch's, Whole Foods and a local fruit/vegetable stand to complete shopping for Thanksgiving dinner ingredients later in the morning. then off to a special tour of the newly expanded and rennovated Detroit Institute of the Arts this afternoon. Cold, rainy and dreary Great Lakes day. Snow forecast for this evening.

Linnett 3B sack lambswool POW plaid sportcoat - wheat, black, grey and taupe
Gitman white pinpoint BD
Polo black cashmere cableknit crewneck
Shell cordovan belt
Orvis grey cavalry twill trousers
Limmer Trail Walkers - its a Vibram kind of day
Barbour Fountainbleu British Khaki
Filson Original Tin Hat


----------



## oldschoolprep

Patrick06790 said:


> Huntington jacket, BB shirt, Ralph tie, LE cords, Alden Pursuit Shoe


A very handsome necktie, Patrick


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Huntington jacket, BB shirt, Ralph tie, LE cords, Alden Pursuit Shoe


Tie + houndstooth = smashing.

Have a great Thanksgiving, Patrick. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody, Introspective Wednesday*

Mrs hbs's car is in the shop a block from the office--I snook in to check e-mails and post on this forum.
On to Glorioso Brothers for Sicilian salsicce, sheep-milk feta, and other Mediterranean staples, Sendik/Balistreri's for turkey breast & produce, and try to make it home before the predicted snow at 3:00pm...

LLB turtleneck--burgundy
BB surcingle-black
501s
PRL ragg socks
LLB Maine hunting shoes--tan tops, 1991 vintage
Schneider loden coat over all.

A blessed and happy Thanksgiving, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

Waiting for the 70° crest forecast for the day to pass into history...

BB blue OCBD
Bill's M2s in British Tan
O'Connell's navy/orange surcingle
LLB blucher mocs

Edit- As the temp falls, and I get forced into seeing Beowulf, I'm throwing on my pink BB shetland. If my friends are guilting me into watching a movie before a long & early drive up to the city then they've got to damn well deal with looking at me.


----------



## Untilted

back in DC area. SO HOT. 

in my typical "clothes shopping" outfit:

blue u stripe OCBD
bill's M2 + navy surc.belt
weejuns


----------



## Patrick06790

Today I will spend about five hours in the med room - an airless converted closet - with sick people breathing at me.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Out picking up the last of the foodstuffs. God help me, I think I'll go to the parade tomorrow.

RL Shetland jacket
Chambray club
Narrow burg foulard
Horween shell belt
Wide wale cords (anyone remember Burnt Sienna from the 64 box?)
RL cabled cashmere socks (god, they're thick)
MacNeils


----------



## Untilted

Nicely done again, HL.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Tilt. Eager to see some of your new purchases in action. You've been on a tear!

Happy Hols,

HL


----------



## egadfly

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Out picking up the last of the foodstuffs. God help me, I think I'll go to the parade tomorrow.
> 
> RL Shetland jacket
> Chambray club
> Narrow burg foulard
> Horween shell belt
> Wide wale cords (anyone remember Burnt Sienna from the 64 box?)
> RL cabled cashmere socks (god, they're thick)
> MacNeils


Another winner, HL. Could you provide details on the cord trou?

EGF


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, egadfly.

The cords are from Rugby. Sorry for the general lack of attributions on that post.

HL


----------



## mcarthur

^ Consider a pocket square. Have a Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
RT- ps
A- longwing blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Mac and the same to you and yours.

Oh, and: ^consider a necktie


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Kiton suit
MB tie
Truzzi shirt
NM belt
Pantherella socks
TBNY chelsea boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanksgiving is a normal school day for us so the celebration is put off till this weekend. I hope you fella's enjoy yours. 








Southwick Herringbone Tweed
Pink & White Windowpane Jantzen OCBD
Green BB Knit Tie
Chestnut AE Belt
Light Grey LE Yearrounders
Navy BB Argyles
Chile AE Bentons


----------



## wolfhound986

A sunny but cool day today, it is a good day to break out the 986s, haven't worn them in a while...

BB pink OCBD
Alden calfskin belt
Bills M2, olive
olive argyles w/tan diamonds, J. Press
Alden 986

Looking forward to the traditional turkey & trimmings, hope everyone has a happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Patrick06790

Unseasonably warm today. At Space Camp there is a sit-down dinner at noon, and a follow-up buffet at 5 p.m. The residents basically have the day off, with some folks having their families up for a visit.

Spending Thanksgiving in rehab tends to drive the reality of the situation home; my goal today is to appear professional while maintaining a certain holiday spirit. Hence the frivolous pocket square, suede shoes, and argyle socks.


----------



## Connemara

For Turkey Day:

Polo RL 3roll2 half-Norfolk tweed jacket (throat latch, belted bi-swing back, etc.), greenish/tan heather with rust colored windowpane.
Paul Stuart 90 wool/10% cashmere brown flannel trousers.
NOS Hobbs (some Made in England brand) suede wingtip bals.
Brooks Bros. Slim Fit unviersity stripe OCBD, blue.
Pantherella wool cable-knit socks, green.
Vintage Robert Talbott 80% wool/20% silk burgundy tie w/male and female ducks!


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB black & white Dongeal tweed sack
J Press blue/white OCBD
Bill's M2s in... yeah I was up late, don't judge me
Bobby Talbott Chruchill dot pocket square
J Press navy surcingle
J Crew argyles (second in from the left)
Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## anglophile23

I was the only male in my family to wear a tie or a ps.

tweed flat cap
RL tan check jacket
RL blue silk ps with dots and a paisley pattern-from AlanC
BB tattersall forward-point shirt
BB #1 mini-stripe dark red bow tie
grey flannels
tan surcingle with a green stripe
argyles
AE Lexingtons

It was cold today, so later I added a EB v-neck sweater under the jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Bottle Green Barbour Lambswool Crewneck
Green & Brown Checked Gitman Brothers BD
Leather M2 Chamois
Khaki LE Surcingle
Khaki BB Argyles
Merlot AE Cole Loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

AldenPyle said:


> Bottle Green Barbour Lambswool Crewneck
> Green & Brown Checked Gitman Brothers BD
> Leather M2 Chamois
> Khaki LE Surcingle
> Khaki BB Argyles
> Merlot AE Cole Loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Far From the Maddening Crowd*

Beautiful sunny but crisp (+21F) in Ann Arbor. Nice relaxing Thanksgiving yesterday. Made a four inch dent in my pile of readings since Wednesday. Quick trip tomorrow to Charlevoix for final winter lock-down of cottage then back to reality on Sunday evening. Some nice quality time in a bucolic setting far, far away from the Maddening Crowd that swarms the USA retail and public spaces today through Sunday. Taking my docent wife in a few minutes to the newly rennovated and expanded DIA this morning where she will lead tours.

H. Freeman MTM brown and yellow herringbone sport coat with patch breast and flapped side pockets
Alan Paine cableknit crewneck in a light heathery llight corn yellow
Troy Guild blue heavy OCBD
Bill's M1 Khakis
Polo braided belt with sterling buckle
Yellow cable knit boot socks
Alden burgundy calfskin loafers
Navy Gloverall duffle coat


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- plain toe boots


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday After the Feast*

As predicted, yesterday, 11/22/07:
BB Poplin shorts--navy
PRL golfer--originally burgundy, faded over the past 12 years to a deep rose 
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Williams-Sonoma chef's apron--re/white/green stripes
BB Deep blue heather Shetland crewneck went on for dinner--no spills.

This morning hit BB/PRL at Pleasant Prairie at 6:00; back to the office (only one in my department) by 8:30...got aboout 1/2--2/3 of the Christmas shopping done for family members...
LLB turtleneck--deep red (think PRL calls it Holiday Red)
501s
BB surcingle--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
PRL tennis socks--same deep red as turtleneck
Ancient Huntington Black Watch tartan 3/2 sack jacket
Schneider loden over all

Hope your Thanksgivings gave ample opportunity for an attitude of gratitude. :icon_smile:

Have a great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs-
You have a good weekend


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Shopping in the great outdoor mall we call Manhattan.

Press OC(3)BD, white
B2 Horween shell belt
Hot pink cords w/green whales (thought I'd give the tourists a story to tell later, bless their out-of-town dollars)
Navy socks
986s, #8

B2 Duffle coat, Navy
some school's muffler from Press


----------



## anglophile23

Those are some of the best pants I've ever seen. Amazing.


----------



## Cool Cal

pure GTH, nicely done.


----------



## mcarthur

HL-
Only you could pull it off


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Importance of Pink and Green*

HL...

I have seen, I barely believe..._OPH_ with attitude. Well-done. :icon_smile_wink:

Have a great weekend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Likewise to you, McArthur...Enjoy. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Connemara

Connemara said:


> For Turkey Day:
> 
> Polo RL 3roll2 half-Norfolk tweed jacket (throat latch, belted bi-swing back, etc.), greenish/tan heather with rust colored windowpane.
> Paul Stuart 90 wool/10% cashmere brown flannel trousers.
> NOS Hobbs (some Made in England brand) suede wingtip bals.
> Brooks Bros. Slim Fit unviersity stripe OCBD, blue.
> Pantherella wool cable-knit socks, green.
> Vintage Robert Talbott 80% wool/20% silk burgundy tie w/male and female ducks!


Pocket square is Charvet, braces are vintage made in England (yellow w/ blue and red paisleys).


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Haha---thanks, guys. If only the teenage girls from the heartland had been half as appreciative! (Not that I'm trying to attract teenage girls from the heartland. Obviously.)

Mac, I'm sure, if anyone, you could have pulled it off!

Connemara---GREAT stuff. Outstanding jacket.

HL


----------



## wnh

Out and about for a little shopping, but brought home nothing exciting.

Lands' End tattersal, cream w/ a pattern of what I'd call rust, olive, eggplant, and bronze
Brooks Brothers navy cable-knit lambswool sweater
Brooks Brothers olive 8-wale cords (nice and buttery soft)
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
generic cotton charcoal socks
Bass Chapmon loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
LP scarf
RLP polo
Kiton jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Pgolden

https://img514.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour3hb9.jpg

Harris tweed/GoreTex cap LLB and the Beaufort, old LLB Chamois shirt, Harris tweed jacket, JCP faux moleskins, LLB Mocs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM Camel hair sports jacket
RL OCBD
VV- ps
BB plain toe blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Locking Down Cottage*

Relaxing long weekend in Charlevoix enjoying the peace and solitude of the North Country and locking down the cottage for the winter. Winterized and stored the 2002 late Wednesday. Back to reality late tomorrow.

BB Blue OCBD
Alan Paine orange shetland crewneck
Polo hand braided belt
Bills M1s
Heavy navy blue cable knit shetland boot socks from Red Barn in Pittsford
NY 
Quoddy Mooasins
Navy Barbour bedale
Tan and Black Irish Walking Har (more Moynihan than Bryant)
BB yellow cashmere scarf
Pocketfull of dog treats for Bo

Making progess in reducing the height of my monograph and article stack.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Met the Grotties from my era today to continue our 28-year tradition of gathering "Under the Clock" on the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Sadly, our old haunts --Trader Vic's, the Oak Bar-- are gone. Ah, the golden days, when any teenager in a tweed jacket and askew tie could get served by an indulgent bartender!


B2 OC club collar, white
School tie (garnet/black/white, my dad's old narrow version)
Dark red cashmere v-neck
Thick black/white herringbone tweed trou
Red tartan cashmere socks
Alden tassels in black shell

Brooks duffle
School scarf, Press


----------



## Untilted

no picture today?

how do you wear your muffler?


----------



## mcarthur

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Met the Grotties from my era today to continue our 28-year tradition of gathering "Under the Clock" on the Saturday after Thanksgiving. Sadly, our old haunts --Trader Vic's, the Oak Bar-- are gone. Ah, the golden days, when any teenager in a tweed jacket and askew tie could get served by an indulgent bartender!
> 
> I was under the impression that the Oak Bar and the Edwardian Room would be open when the Plaza Hotel is open in the fall of 2008


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Oxxford suit
Gucci scarf
Kiton shirt
NM tie
Buffalo nickel cufflinks
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Untilted said:


> no picture today?
> 
> how do you wear your muffler?


No, sorry, Tilt. I had intended to snap pics last night but got undressed before remembering.

Ah, the burning scarf issue: yesterday, I wrapped completely around and tucked the ends into the front of the coat. It was chilly!

And Mac, that's good news indeed. Sadly, I won't be around for the grand re-opening as I'm moving to San Francisco at the end of next month.


----------



## mcarthur

^ HL-
Good luck on the move. New York City loss and a San Francisco gain


----------



## Cool Cal

Barbour Bedale
B2 check buttondown
501s
weejuns


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Home Again*

Just returned home annual cottage closing. Pleasant sunny day to drive.

White Lacoste polo under blue Gitman OCBD
Heather Red Alan Paine cableknit sweater 
Bean dark brown rubber mocs
Bills British Khakis
Navy North Sails d-ring belt
Navy Sierra Designs down-filled vest
Yellow cableknit wool boot socks from O'Connell's ages ago
Irish walking hat


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

mcarthur said:


> ^ HL-
> Good luck on the move. New York City loss and a San Francisco gain


Thanks for the very kind words, Mac. It's taking a bit of mental adjusting to get used to the idea of being a left coaster after being in the east for so long. Still, I'm looking forward to it and thanking the trad gods for Cable Car Clothiers!


----------



## Untilted

CCC, hell yeah. I look forward to seeing some awesome acquisitions in the upcoming months, HLPS.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS coat
Brioni polo
Zegna chinos
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Mujib

_pics removed by requests of Mujib--AlanC_

Does the sweater look too big?


----------



## msphotog

If it was a size or two smaller, you'd look like an RL model!:icon_smile_big:
Mark S.


----------



## Untilted

mujib, interesting outfit. behemian trad.


----------



## Mujib

The sweater is Rugby. I purchased it yesterday. Now that you mention it, it does have a Bohemian look to it. I think I might return it.


----------



## Pgolden

_pics removed by requests of Mujib--AlanC_

Does the sweater look too big?[/quote]

Wonderful shirt, too. Where is it from?


----------



## charphar

Puttering around the house, waiting for the DHL delivery truck, on a rainy, cool Monday morning, listening to Bach's _*Christmas Oratorio*_...
Plaid flannel "lounge pants" (which being translated means, pajama bottoms, I guess!)
Thick athletic socks
Gray college t-shirt underneath pink OCBD, unbuttoned


----------



## abc123

Mujib said:


> Does the sweater look too big?


I almost bought that exact same sweater this weekend, and now I wish that I had. It looks great and fits you well.


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
GH Blazer, 2 button
BB Chinos
CH Black Belt
Alden for BB LHS's, Black
PRL Argyle Socks, grey with maroon and navy
Purple Label Pocket Square, navy with pink and dark green squares
J.Press Navy Knit Tie


----------



## Patrick06790

_pics removed by requests of Mujib--AlanC_

Does the sweater look too big?[/quote]

No, it's just right. I have a hell of a time finding sweaters that aren't too long, turning them into tunics as far as I'm concerned.

If that pattern was some loud pink and green "fun" thing it would be awful, but the subdued colors work fine.

It's an excellent look - head to toe.


----------



## spinlps

*For Tilt*

PRL OCBD
J Crew Wool V-Neck
Navy Patch x 3 Jacket
Orange, Blue & Grey Striped Scarf


----------



## Laxplayer

Mujib said:


> The sweater is Rugby. I purchased it yesterday. Now that you mention it, it does have a Bohemian look to it. I think I might return it.


Don't return it! It's a nice looking sweater, and it looks good on you.


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> I won't be around for the grand re-opening as I'm moving to San Francisco at the end of next month.


HL....

Enjoy The City--Cable Car Clothiers has been the mainstay for Bay Area Traditional for several generations; unfortunately, J Press' store in the Financial District ( which I patronized in high school and as an undergrad at UC-Davis) failed to pass muster, and is only a fond memory.

Wishing you a safe, glitch-free relocation....

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Rust fedora


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

BB OCBD--blue uni stripe
BS regimental--5th Enniskillen Dragoon Guards-cardinal red, gold, hunter green
Bass leather belt--burgundy
LLB chino twills--loden green
PRL golf socks--hunter
Alden/JAB tassel loafers-burgundy calf
JAB 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--yellow cotton/linen
Schneider loden over everything else

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- straight tip boot burgundy shell


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

Pajama pants, wool socks, a wool sweater jacket, and a perpetual cup of coffee.


----------



## egadfly

*Putting it All Together*

Over the weekend, I had occasion to wear two outfits assembled almost entirely from clothes purchased during my time as a forum member:

On Friday night, my wife and I celebrated our anniversary by packing the kids off to their grandparents and heading out for a "grown-up" evening of drinks at a favorite pub, followed by an excellent bistro dinner. I wore a pair of thick, Italian-made PRL cords in very dark green (flat-front, cuffed), Mercer blue OCBD, handknit Aran sweater, B2 merino argyles, burgundy calf belt, Alden 986s, and a Gloverall duffel (purchased last year from O'Connell's) paired with a brown/blue schoolboy scarf (by Luke Eyres for Ben Silver). My wife said I looked "dashing".

On Sunday we attended a brunch in celebration of my mother-in-law's birthday; I wore PRL blackwatch trou (as above, and again made in Italy), a Mercer end-on-end shirt w/ tennis collar, B2 bow (gold w/ navy dots), O'Connell's navy sack blazer, B2 merino socks OTC, and the same Aldens and belt. My wife said I looked like her father. I'm still trying to digest that one.

Anyway, it's occurred to me that it was a little more than a year ago that I decided I needed to do something about my wardrobe -- which had become, to use a rather vapid metaphor, overgrown, weed-choked, and utterly lacking in focus -- and was fortunate enough to stumble upon this forum. It has proven to be an invaluable source of information and inspiration, particularly insofar as stores I used to frequent have largely closed their doors or declined badly in quality or selection. Indeed, although never much of a clotheshorse, I find that over the past year, I've become a far better judge of quality and styling and even that, _mirable dictu_, I actually look forward to buying clothes and to wearing the stuff I've bought, as opposed to regretting my purchases almost as soon as they're made.

EGF


----------



## DocHolliday

Mujib, the sweater is quirky, but I like how your outfit looks both Trad and modern/youthful.


----------



## tripreed

It's cold and rainy outside today. Fantastic fall day, if you ask me.

BB red university stripe OCBD
USA-made Gap jeans that I rediscovered in my closet this weekend
Oatmeal Ben Silver crewneck shetland (purchased from fellow forum member)
Navy and red grosgrain belt
Bright red J. Crew argyles
Bean rubber mocs
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## AlanC

Mujib, let me join the praise chorus. The sweater/tie/shirt combo is fantastic. The sweater fit is dead-on, too. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Pgolden

spinlps said:


> PRL OCBD
> J Crew Wool V-Neck
> Navy Patch x 3 Jacket
> Orange, Blue & Grey Striped Scarf


Great scarf.


----------



## Reddington

Mujib said:


> Does the sweater look too big?


Mujib -

Sweater looks just right and a very nice piece. Personally, I hate wearing tight fitting sweaters.

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## iammatt

A rarely seen shot in these parts:



Close-up for the peanut gallery:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Dull Monday Weather*

Dismal weather in Ann Arbor today. Mid - 30s with rain/snow/slush. Definitely a Barbour and Bean Moc day. Excellent first year Ph.D. workshop this afternoon!!! Only 3 inches of reading left!!! Need to re-focus on completing new book during remainder of the year. Editors not amused. Glad they're in some obscure college town near Boston and I'm here.

BB 3B Doeskin Navy Blazer w/patch breast and flapped patch side pockets
BB Blue/White University stripe OCBD
Polo Yellow challis tie with Canada Geese motiff
Grey Orvis Cavalry Twills
Leather Man Rainbow Trout Belt
Bean Mocs (ancient ones with dark brown uppers)
Last surviving pair of Shetland Cable Knit boot socks navy with/yellow contrasting toe and heel.
Barbour Fountainbleau Jacket
Grey and white herringbone Irish Walking Hat


----------



## anglophile23

Barbour Beaufort
PF blue uni-stripe OCBD
olive cords
tan surcingle with green stripe
tan argyles
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Love the fit of that jacket, iammatt. And great length/cuff job on your trou.


----------



## abc123

Matt - you are consistently my favorite poster (on SF), and this one is well done as usual. Its funny though - you always seem to be ridiculed for wearing ties that are too, but in this instance, I think your selection is actually a bit formal for the jacket and pants. Regardless, it looks great, the fit on the jacket is spot on.


----------



## A.Squire

Mujib said:


> _pics removed by requests of Mujib--AlanC_
> 
> Does the sweater look too big?


Looks fine to me. In fact, I'm quite enamored with it and would like to own one myself if it isn't terribly expensive, poorly constructed, and pieced from cheap material--please excuse my directness, but would you mind sharing details?


----------



## Falstaff

*On Her Majesty's Secret Service?*



Patrick06790 said:


>


Good gracious, Patrick . . . is that a bomb blowing up behind you? Had you just lit its fuse with your cigar, when a camera caught you coolly walking away from the explosion a la James Bond?
An outstanding outfit, I might add.


----------



## Patrick06790

Falstaff said:


> Good gracious, Patrick . . . is that a bomb blowing up behind you? Had you just lit its fuse with your cigar, when a camera caught you coolly walking away from the explosion a la James Bond?
> An outstanding outfit, I might add.


And I would have gotten away with it, too...if it weren't for _those meddling kids!_

Middling cold and very wet day here. I had only one day off this week and I spent it wandering around in a fugue state, interrupted only by Ralphus Jr. and his camera.

Big Blue, the ur-thrift shop jacket that becomes more shapeless with every wearing; a Pendleton scarf from eBay; a yellow dinner napkin I converted into a pocket square; Costco bd, LL Bean sweater, Orvis moleskins, Noggin Tops sale cap and Knapp boots.


----------



## Mujib

Great that you gentlemen like the sweater. 

Squire, the sweater is Rugby. The tag says 56% lambs wool, 24% wool, 11% alpaca, 9% merino wool. I purchased it at Nordstrom Rack for about $49.99. There was a similar sweater in a vest that I preferred, but there was only an XL. If Large is your size, and if you don’t mind that this has been worn once (the day of the photos), you can have this one. 

The shirt is Polo. The collar looks out of shape because that thick wool tie is too heavy for it. The collar is really soft and looks like it isn’t for a tie. Perhaps a thin linen tie would work.


----------



## AldenPyle

Lapel roll and collar roll are great. How long are the collar points?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL peacoat
RLPL sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AlanC

A.Squire said:


> ...would like to own one myself if it isn't terribly expensive...


Wouldn't that only increase its allure for you?


----------



## iammatt

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Love the fit of that jacket, iammatt. And great length/cuff job on your trou.


Thanks.



abc123 said:


> Matt - you are consistently my favorite poster (on SF), and this one is well done as usual. Its funny though - you always seem to be ridiculed for wearing ties that are too, but in this instance, I think your selection is actually a bit formal for the jacket and pants. Regardless, it looks great, the fit on the jacket is spot on.


Thanks for the nice words. I couldn't figure another tie that I could wear with all of those patterns. At least it is nice and narrow.



AldenPyle said:


> Lapel roll and collar roll are great. How long are the collar points?


I believe the points are 3.25" or so.


----------



## Tom Rath

Brooks Brothers brown tweed coat with red windowpane, vintage, circa 1960. While all of my vintage sacks from Brooks are well made, this one is in a class of its own and is my new favorite. Its a Brooks Brothers Makers, which means its their internal made garment, and top of the line. Quarter lined, as always, piped interior seams, again, as always. No shoulder padding. Brooks had a penchant for running a primary color through its tweedy coats, which I love. Although you cant see it in the pic, there is a bright red windowpane that overlays the brown/mushroom tweed of the coat. Since I love wearing red/blue repps with my tweed coats, this red windowpane kind of ties it all together. I can only imagine what the Brooks of old must have been like. Since I am only 34, I never witnessed its heyday. Ive been told that their coats were often displayed inside out to show the level of detail, and I can understand why after owning a few of their sportcoats. Seeing what BB has become really is depressing. Even when they do something right, its such a far cry from what they used to be. Its a shame really, since most of us (including myself) never got to witness BB in its prime.

2 quirky details of this coat - 1. there is a 6 inch spacing between the buttons. All of my other vintage BB coats are only about 5 inches (which is alot of space to begin with). You can see the top button is nearly at the level of the chest pocket. I like how it looks. 2. The back vent, instead of having a "hook" as you often see, has a 45 degree angle hook. Ive never seen it before on any coat, and I like it alot.

BB MTM blue OCBD

Chipp gray flannel pants

Navy blue bandana pocketsquare

BB irish poplin tie, vintage, circa 1965

Alden color 8 longwings


----------



## Northeastern

Internship is over, so I'm knocking around the house

PRL White OCBD
PRL Lambswool V-Neck Sweater, grey (a Marshall's pickup last week)
BB Sage Chinos (they're more green than olive)
J.Crew driving mocs
no socks unless I go outside

Right now I'm trolling eBay for more Alden for Brooks Brothers shoes as that pair of LHS's I acquired recently are the best shoes I've ever owned. Thank you all, but I also hate you all for doing this to me :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Desk Jockey

Cable guy is coming today at some point between 11 and the end of time. Thank you Comcast, thank you for dispatching my day like a deer slug to the brain pain.

BB white OCBD
J Crew navy cotton crewneck
Bill's M2s in khaki
J Crew green argyles
Bass beef roll Weejuns

Edit: A Barbour Beaufort too if I ever make it out the door.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Sunny Tuesday*

Sun has reappeared. What a positive impact it has. Typical day - research, meetings in the morning and a two case class this afternoon . Prepping for executive conference next week.

H. Freeman MTM 3B Sack cashmere glen plaid - Navy, brown yellow with kelly green overstripe with patch pockets.
Yellow Gitman pinpoint buttondown
Green Polo tie with foxhead motiff
Green Polo PS with foxhead motiff
Orvis officers pink cavalry twills
Cordovan strap with monogrammed brass buckle
BB 6/3 DB camelhair polo


----------



## mcarthur

Phil-
Nice looking sports jacket. As you know in the inside pocket of the jacket is the name of the original owner and the date the jacket was made. Enjoy wearing it


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sunny Tuesday on This Side of the Lake, Too*

LE OCBD--Hyde Park pink, white stripes
RT foulard--butter yellow, navy/wine/hunter pines
BB surcingle--navy
LLB chino twills--dark tan, usual specs
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB (ancient) tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter flannel
PS--butter yellow linen/cotton

Looks like a reprieve from what we know will hit sooner or later, at which point the LLB hunt shoes come out with a vengeance...

A good Tuesday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*FUA or Phooey? You decide.*

I grow weary of my variations on the same formula. Also I have been watching "The Avengers" again. (I think Steed's sartorial heyday is in the black and white episodes. By the time they got to color - 1967 - Macnee is stouter and his clothes tighter. He also wears matching hankies.)

I also wish to either wear some of this stuff, sell it, or donate it.

So here's today's experiment: darted BB jacket; a LE spread collar (this shirt, from overstocks, has an entirely superfluous two-button arrangement at the top which is infuriating. I can get one done but not both. I opted for the top); the dreaded navy chinos, which have been worn precisely once since I bought them several years ago; BB outlet socks, and a pair of massively clunky LE bluchers. Plus usual Trad stuff.

I think the most glaring deficiency is the shoes. I do not have a sleekish black blucher of any sort. I'm thinking the AE Sanford would fill this bill.

After that I think FUA would demand twin vents on any jacket.

Selah.


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
VV- ps
A- NST blucher oxford burgundy shell


----------



## Naval Gent

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick,

You look as if you just stepped out of the Household Division Mess. This jacket / shirt / tie combo is just really superb. I think they deserve a nicer pair of trousers though - charcoal or navy flannels maybe. I'm not down on navy khakis like some - I wear them - but the rest of the ensemble outclasses khakis.

Scott


----------



## Connemara

Political Awareness Day on campus. I manned the College Democrats table...we signed up 5 or 6 people for the organization and registered about 20 new voters. Not bad for a span of 2 hours.

John Partridge quilted coat (made in England), side vents/corduroy collar
Polo RL shawl collar cable-knit cardigan, wool
Brooks Bros. Slim Fit blue OCBD
Vintage Robert Talbott "Democrat" tie; donkeys, American flags, eagles, and an "'88" sign on a blue ground. Must be from the '88 election. 3"
Polo RL British Tan chinos
Polo RL tan socks
Chippewa rain boots, Goodyear welted (hard to find )

Sorry for the shirt collar, I didn't realize it was screwy before I snapped the pics.


----------



## Pgolden

Connemara said:


> Political Awareness Day on campus. I manned the College Democrats table...we signed up 5 or 6 people for the organization and registered about 20 new voters. Not bad for a span of 2 hours.
> 
> John Partridge quilted coat (made in England), side vents/corduroy collar
> Polo RL shawl collar cable-knit cardigan, wool
> Brooks Bros. Slim Fit blue OCBD
> Vintage Robert Talbott "Democrat" tie; donkeys, American flags, eagles, and an "'88" sign on a blue ground. Must be from the '88 election. 3"
> Polo RL British Tan chinos
> Polo RL tan socks
> Chippewa rain boots, Goodyear welted (hard to find )
> 
> Sorry for the shirt collar, I didn't realize it was screwy before I snapped the pics.


Terrific. I especially like the JP coat. Where did you find it?


----------



## Connemara

Pgolden said:


> Terrific. I especially like the JP coat. Where did you find it?


Thanks P. The JP coat was from STP...I got it a year or two ago for some ridiculous price ($30 or $40).

I found one on eBay that's in brown (identical to the one I'm wearing) from the late 80's. It has a patch that says "Handmade in England", which I don't think is something the modern coat can boast about.


----------



## Brownshoe

J Press mohair suit and tattersall BD
Polo knit tie
tacky J Crew Argyles
J Crew boots

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7177813


----------



## kforton

Phil said:


> Brooks Brothers brown tweed coat with red windowpane, vintage, circa 1960. While all of my vintage sacks from Brooks are well made, this one is in a class of its own and is my new favorite. Its a Brooks Brothers Makers, which means its their internal made garment, and top of the line. Quarter lined, as always, piped interior seams, again, as always. No shoulder padding. Brooks had a penchant for running a primary color through its tweedy coats, which I love. Although you cant see it in the pic, there is a bright red windowpane that overlays the brown/mushroom tweed of the coat. Since I love wearing red/blue repps with my tweed coats, this red windowpane kind of ties it all together. I can only imagine what the Brooks of old must have been like. Since I am only 34, I never witnessed its heyday. Ive been told that their coats were often displayed inside out to show the level of detail, and I can understand why after owning a few of their sportcoats. Seeing what BB has become really is depressing. Even when they do something right, its such a far cry from what they used to be. Its a shame really, since most of us (including myself) never got to witness BB in its prime.
> 
> 2 quirky details of this coat - 1. there is a 6 inch spacing between the buttons. All of my other vintage BB coats are only about 5 inches (which is alot of space to begin with). You can see the top button is nearly at the level of the chest pocket. I like how it looks. 2. The back vent, instead of having a "hook" as you often see, has a 45 degree angle hook. Ive never seen it before on any coat, and I like it alot.
> 
> BB MTM blue OCBD
> 
> Chipp gray flannel pants
> 
> Navy blue bandana pocketsquare
> 
> BB irish poplin tie, vintage, circa 1965
> 
> Alden color 8 longwings


I also love the huge spacing between the buttons. Try to get a tailor to do that for you now; he'll laugh at you. It looks more classic, doesn't it?


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Brownshoe said:


> J Press mohair suit and tattersall BD
> Polo knit tie
> tacky J Crew Argyles
> J Crew boots
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7177813


He's got electric boots, a mohair suit, you know I read it in a magazine...

Looks great, Brownshoe. Very nice outfit.


----------



## Where Eagles Dare

Working outside today:
Carhart coat
Old old old Press shaggy dog.
Old ocbd
home-made flannel-lined jeans
wool socks
my trusty timberland pro boots
fair isle cap


----------



## Brownshoe

Tom Buchanan said:


> He's got electric boots, a mohair suit, you know I read it in a magazine...
> 
> Looks great, Brownshoe. Very nice outfit.


B-B-B-Benny and the Jetsssssss....

Thanks! It's terrifically soft and comfortable.

Phil, that jacket is amazing.


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> J Press mohair suit and tattersall BD
> Polo knit tie
> tacky J Crew Argyles
> J Crew boots
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7177813


Insanely cool suit! Worn perfectly!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Wow, what a fantastic day of posts. You all look amazing.


----------



## Tom Rath

Kforton- Paul Winston at Chipp has no problem creating that button spacing. I agree, it does look more classic. Ive never liked all the buttons bunched up together, and I truly dislike when the bottom button starts creeping below the level of the side pockets.


----------



## JordanW

I really like the shawl collar/ocbd/tie look - well done. May I ask where you purchased the sweater? This season?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Anther great one Brownshoe, superlatives sufficiently exhausted.

Connemara- love the outfit, except the collar looks a tad flat.
Do the B^2 slim shirts have different collars?
I think I remember you from elsewhere, I think we shared an admiration of Hugh Laurie's Bertie Wooster.


----------



## tntele

Phil said:


> Brooks Brothers brown tweed coat with red windowpane, vintage, circa 1960. While all of my vintage sacks from Brooks are well made, this one is in a class of its own and is my new favorite. Its a Brooks Brothers Makers, which means its their internal made garment, and top of the line. Quarter lined, as always, piped interior seams, again, as always. No shoulder padding. Brooks had a penchant for running a primary color through its tweedy coats, which I love. Although you cant see it in the pic, there is a bright red windowpane that overlays the brown/mushroom tweed of the coat. Since I love wearing red/blue repps with my tweed coats, this red windowpane kind of ties it all together. I can only imagine what the Brooks of old must have been like. Since I am only 34, I never witnessed its heyday. Ive been told that their coats were often displayed inside out to show the level of detail, and I can understand why after owning a few of their sportcoats. Seeing what BB has become really is depressing. Even when they do something right, its such a far cry from what they used to be. Its a shame really, since most of us (including myself) never got to witness BB in its prime.
> 
> 2 quirky details of this coat - 1. there is a 6 inch spacing between the buttons. All of my other vintage BB coats are only about 5 inches (which is alot of space to begin with). You can see the top button is nearly at the level of the chest pocket. I like how it looks. 2. The back vent, instead of having a "hook" as you often see, has a 45 degree angle hook. Ive never seen it before on any coat, and I like it alot.
> 
> BB MTM blue OCBD
> 
> Chipp gray flannel pants
> 
> Navy blue bandana pocketsquare
> 
> BB irish poplin tie, vintage, circa 1965
> 
> Alden color 8 longwings


Great coat! I would love to find a vintage sack like this, but the problem that I have is that not that many people in 1960 wore a 50L. Keep me in mind if you run across any XXL* sizes.

* I tell my wife that I'm not fat, just "alot of man" (this is my cheap imitation of Squire post.


----------



## Untilted

Phil said:


> *I truly dislike when the bottom button starts creeping below the level of the side pockets*.


My favorite sacks all have the buttom button above the level of side pockets. I love a high middle button stance.


----------



## Falstaff

*First Picture*

AlanC helped me out with this. Let's hope y'all approve.

Alden 986's
BB argyles

BB PPBD
BB tie
Harold's trousers
LE sportcoat (sadly not a sack)

As always, constructive criticism is appreciated.


----------



## Pgolden

https://img100.imageshack.us/my.php?image=barbour4nu5.jpg

Vest is wool, but I don't remember from where. Tie is an old wool J. Press--maybe 25 years old--that I bought in NYC because on the way down to a business meeting on the train I set my other tie on fire by sort of fumbling around with a lighter to light a cigarette--a habit I've long since dropped. Haven't set any ties on fire, either. Shirt is JAB with French cuffs; the wide-wale cords are also from JAB and the shoes are Bass Gunslingers, I think, though why they are called this I have no idea, since I never saw cowboys wearing them in the movies. Beaufort and LLB Harris tweed/GoreTex cap, both of which I've grown attached to.


----------



## Untilted

Falstaff said:


> AlanC helped me out with this. Let's hope y'all approve.
> 
> Alden 986's
> BB argyles
> 
> BB PPBD
> BB tie
> Harold's trousers
> LE sportcoat (sadly not a sack)
> 
> As always, constructive criticism is appreciated.


I like the tie very much.


----------



## AlanC

Falstaff said:


> AlanC helped me out with this.


I kept trying to remember what I'd done, but you mean with the picture posting.



> As always, constructive criticism is appreciated.


Pocket square!


----------



## anglophile23

tweed flat cap
Barbour Beaufort
Enro white OCBD
chocolate cords
navy surcingle with cream stripe
navy based argyles
bass weejuns


----------



## mainy

cross posted from SF, my skinny take on trad










checked 2 btn sack jacket (custom)
mini collar OCBD
ben silver stripe tie
brown cords
not pictured... antiqued burgundybrownish cheaney wingtips


----------



## kitonbrioni

RB overcoat
Brioni polo
Oxxford pant
Flemings belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Daniele

Some great outfits today/yesterday; I expecially liked very much Mainy's and Phil's sportscoats, the shawl collar cardigan (reminds me of some Steve McQueen's snapshots) and Browshoe's mohair. Welllll done!

For me it's a POW suit (darted jacket, 3/2, very short side vents; slim cuffed trousers, with adjusters); white linen hanky (two points); white bespoke button down (deep collar, French cuffs whit vintage copper-like cufflinks); vintage slim black knitted tie; charcoal socks; burgundy loafers.
Navy vintage peacoat, navy cashmere scarf, brown elephant skin gloves.


----------



## Tom Rath

Connemara - looking great, love the tie and the sweater

Brownshoe - Love that suit, tan/brown suits arent worn enough these days I think, especially in mohair. It looks incredibly comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

Falstaff-
Nicely done. Consider a pocket square


----------



## Northeastern

PRL Blue OCBD
BB Cashmere Sweater, brown
PRL Chinos
Cheap Argyles, tan and dark brown
J.Crew penny loafers

On my way out the door to do some Christmas shopping, I think I'll go with my LLB Down Vest in "Mallard" blue.


----------



## mcarthur

Northeastern said:


> PRL Blue OCBD
> BB Cashmere Sweater, brown
> PRL Chinos
> Cheap Argyles, tan and dark brown
> J.Crew penny loafers
> 
> On my way out the door to do some Christmas shopping, I think I'll go with my LLB Down Vest in "Mallard" blue.


Have fun shopping!


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
argyles of unknown origin


cavalry twills from Khyber (I've never seen them anywhere else, but I really like them)
Torino surcingle
BB hairline stripe
BB repp tie
inherited tweed


----------



## Northeastern

^I have a pair of Tommy Hilfiger argyles that are identical to those you're wearing, in case you were curious as to the pedigree of your socks.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday--Waiting for Winter*

Rain/snow mix in the forecast:

BB BD--blue pinpoint
BS Regimental--Brigade of Guards
LLB country cords--tan, usual chino specs
BB surcingle--navy
LLB Maine HS
PRL ragg socks-grey heather
JAB ancient (1980 vintage--made in Baltimore) Harris 3/2--blue/grey herringbone
PS--cotton/linen solid navy
Schneider loden uber all

Enjoy Wednesday, all!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Falstaff said:


> Weejuns
> argyles of unknown origin
> 
> cavalry twills from Khyber (I've never seen them anywhere else, but I really like them)
> Torino surcingle
> BB hairline stripe
> BB repp tie
> inherited tweed


Classic campus style--outstanding. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Very Trad Wednesday*

J. Press pink OCBD
Talbott Brigade of Guards repp tie
Brooks 3B MTM navy hopsack blazer with flapped patch side pocketss
Dark brown alligator strap with sterling engine turned buckle monogrammed
BB dark grey trouses
Alden calf skin penny loafers
Brooks 6/3 camelhair polo coat


----------



## Naval Gent

^Great look, Falstaff. Love the tie.

I worry about your bookshelf, however. Keeping Pat Conroy adjacent to volumes on Neocons and Baroness Thatcher certainly creates a risk of spontaneous combustion.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL OCBD
H- ps
A- longwing blucher oxford ravello shell


----------



## charphar

Cool-not-cold, windy day straightening up in the office at church, and big studying-for-Sunday-sermon day...

Yellow (OK, kind of gold-yellow) LE OCBD
Levis 550s
No-clue navy-burgundy-yellow (OK, kind of gold-yellow) argyles
Tan Sperry Top-Siders
The old standby Timex Ironman watch


----------



## ReppStripe

Falstaff said:


> Weejuns
> argyles of unknown origin
> 
> cavalry twills from Khyber (I've never seen them anywhere else, but I really like them)
> Torino surcingle
> BB hairline stripe
> BB repp tie
> inherited tweed


Nicely done. Also, I see Manchester's biography of Churchill on your shelf...one of my favorite biographies.


----------



## Desk Jockey

J Crew grey cardigan (which I wear too often)
BB blue OCBD
PRL light grey knit tie
J Press burgundy surcingle belt, unseen by the public
BB grey flannels
J Crew grey with light grey/burgundy/white argyles
LLB blucher mocs

Because of the near perfect shade matching between the sweater and pants it looked as though I was wearing a grey flannel jumpsuit. On second thought, that would be a wee bit of the awesome.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Photo Backlog*

I haven't had a chance to post pics in a few days, so, with your indulgence, I'll post a few days' worth now. Please excuse.

Sometime over the weekend:

B2 Navy cashmere v-neck
B2 yellow OC club collar
Argyle and Sutherland regimental (I am not now nor have I ever been a member, etc.)
Rugby tartan trou w/ skull and bones (for the haters)
Yellow cashmere socks
Alden cap-toe boots, #8

Ancient Barbour International Suit jacket in tatters


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Yesterday:

B2 camel cashmere v-neck
Press OC(3)B, blue
Plaid tie (Barney's warehouse sale?)
Insanely thick brown-green checked tweed trou
Press Fair Isle socks (to keep the eyes confused)
Alden chukkas in Whiskey


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Drinks with the ruggers*

Met some of my Oxford rugby teammates for dinner, drinks, and roll-throwing:

Tweed suit via Joe Tradly (thanks, Joe!): thorn-proof, snake-proof, bullet-proof
B2 OCBD, ecru
Press bow (same colors/stripe, coincidentally, as my Oxon. college)
RL clocked socks
Alden Norwegian toed bluchers, #8

College wrap, neatly tucked in


----------



## Desk Jockey

Lincoln?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Good eye, DJ. yes.


----------



## Mujib

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> B2 camel cashmere v-neck
> Press OC(3)B, blue
> Plaid tie (Barney's warehouse sale?)
> Insanely thick brown-green checked tweed trou
> Press Fair Isle socks (to keep the eyes confused)
> Alden chukkas in Whiskey


The trousers and socks are really nice. Who makes the trousers?


----------



## mcarthur

HL-
Very nice shoes


----------



## AlanC

John Partridge quilted jacket
Ben Silver OCBD
Gant Viyella tie
Byford cashmere sweater
Beltmaster belt with sterling buckle
Brooks Bros 346 moleskins
BR socks
Alden NST in No. 8
Dustbunny by American shorthair-Siamese mix










Akubra Adventurer fedora


----------



## tripreed

JordanW said:


> I really like the shawl collar/ocbd/tie look - well done. May I ask where you purchased the sweater? This season?


Connemara,

I would like to second this inquiry. That outfit is fantastic.


----------



## AlanC

tripreed said:


> Connemara,
> 
> I would like to second this inquiry. That outfit is fantastic.


Funny. That's not the reaction at all he got on Style Forum. :biggrin2:


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Great hat and shoes. Consider a bow tie with your outfit


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> Funny. That's not the reaction at all he got on Style Forum. :biggrin2:


It was probably that Democrat tie. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Great hat and shoes. Consider a bow tie with your outfit


Thanks, Mac. I actually was going for the bowtie rack (well, hanger) when I was lured in by the Viyella tie you see. I hadn't had a chance to wear it yet. I'm trying to work bowties in with my v-neck sweaters as an opportunity to wear both.

Shirt, tie, sweater and moleskins (NWT) were all thrift finds, btw. I've probably got $15 total in them.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Mujib said:


> The trousers and socks are really nice. Who makes the trousers?


Thanks, Mujib. I picked up the trousers at Jay Kos.


----------



## Untilted

Awesome tweed suit, HLP&S.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Zegna polo
Incotex pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Zegna slip-ons


----------



## AldenPyle

Green Barbour Lambswool Crewneck
Ecru BB OCBD
Red BB #1-Stripe Navy/SkyBlue
Merlot AE Belt
Charcoal Bills M2 Sport Ute
Bass Argyles
Merlot AE Cole Loafers
[Pic on Crewneck and Ties page]


----------



## Tom Rath

charcoal flannel sack - Chipp
BB MTM brown university stripe poplin shirt, unlined tennis collar
J Press wool challis tie - paisley design
J Press tan cotton toggle coat
RL shell wingtips


----------



## Tom Rath

HL, looking great as usual. I like your array of patterned pants. Its a look ive never been able to pull off. Does your preference for patterned pants limit your choice for a sportjacket though? It seems like you often go with a solid sweater, tie, and then an outer jacket. Does that mean you often skip wearing a sportcoat when you go with the patterned pants?


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
PRL Cotton Sweater Vest, Navy
BB Chinos
No name socks
BB Ribbon belt, navy with light blue stripe
AE Woodstock Loafers, Burgundy calf

I imagine when I head out for my meeting this afternoon I'll throw on my LL Bean down vest again, or perhaps just a camel hair sport coat and a scarf.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Phil, thank you. I've admired your dedication to trad and impeccable eye for the past two years I've been on this board. You set the bar.

Wearing patterned trousers does limit other choices. I think it's best usually to let one piece do the speaking (if there's speaking to be done) and have the other pieces shut up. Otherwise, sartorial Babel.

As far as the frequency of wearing patterned trousers go, I think it's a seasonal thing for me. I'm a sucker for tartans, checks, herringbones, and other tweedy stuff. Although it's easy to find those things in jackets, trousers are relatively rarer and therefore more interesting and special. So, when I find good renditions in pants, I tend to buy them which, as you point out, results in a lot of solid sweaters. In the summer, oddly, I tend to go the other direction with patterned jackets and solid pants.

Simple question, unnecessarily long answer.

HL


----------



## longwing

Alan and HL are giving me NST lust. Like I need another pair of shoes.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

"Arancraft" Irish wool sweater (not a "fishermen's sweater" but more like a norwegian...except Irish?)
Light Blue LE OCBD
Grey Levi's white tab "jean" cords
no-name thrifted loafers


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Met some of my Oxford rugby teammates for dinner, drinks, and roll-throwing:
> 
> Tweed suit via Joe Tradly (thanks, Joe!): thorn-proof, snake-proof, bullet-proof
> B2 OCBD, ecru
> Press bow (same colors/stripe, coincidentally, as my Oxon. college)
> RL clocked socks
> Alden Norwegian toed bluchers, #8
> 
> College wrap, neatly tucked in


HL...

Exquisite...Well-done, up to your usual standards. :thumbs-up:

Again, wishing you a relatively-issue-free relocation.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday: Blood Drive at Corporate HQ*

LE BD--Dress Stuart mini-tartan broadcloth
LE 1980s-vintage silk twill--deep red w/woven pheasant motif
LLB chino twills--loden green
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs
JAB 3/2 navy serge sack, relined & recycled for winter blazer duty
PS--cream/olive ground, fox hunt scene print on silk
The inevitable seasonal loden coat

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Joe Tradly

Polling: the suit suits you perfectly! I'm glad it worked out. That beauty needed to go to a good home. 

And much like when Patrick wears the "Joe Tradly" suit, and Squire wears his Central watch bands, I feel a certain measure of pride to see you in that bomb-proof tweed.

JB


----------



## Falstaff

*Looking Fatter than Usual*

I took a risk today with this, and I'm eager to get some feedback on the colors/textures.
Alden 563's
ColeHaan OTC's

FA McCluer PPBD
BB woven belt
Bills M1 moleksins
tie from Alvin-Dennis (Lexington, VA)
BB sportcoat (yes, it's darted)


----------



## Duck

I love those pants. Great look.


----------



## mcarthur

^ No risk-Burgundy shell slip on goes very well with your attire. Consider a pocket square and wool trousers


----------



## mcarthur

GT- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sports shirt
H- ps
A- straight tip boot cigar shell


----------



## egadfly

Falstaff said:


> I took a risk today with this, and I'm eager to get some feedback on the colors/textures.
> 
> ... Bills M1 moleksins ...


Nicely done, Falstaff -- I like the whole ensemble.

I officially need to get myself a pair of those Bills moleskins.

EGF


----------



## Duck

egadfly said:


> Nicely done, Falstaff -- I like the whole ensemble.
> 
> I officially need to get myself a pair of those Bills moleskins.
> 
> EGF


EGF, I completely agree with you. I am going to get a pair this weekend.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Paint by Numbers*

Some days I am grateful for the Formula. I spent the last two evenings cooped up in the hot, airless medication room with about five thousand bottles of slowly-baking vitamins. This produces a funk like no other, and gives the sufferer a headache the size of Oklahoma.

I am in no mood for creativity.


----------



## Duck

Looks great Patrick, sometimes simple is the best.

Great tie.


----------



## egadfly

*Hey!*



Falstaff said:


> ... Weejuns ...


Give me back my shoes, Falstaff!

EGF


----------



## egadfly

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ... Rugby tartan trou w/ skull and bones (for the haters) ...


Not sure if that was directed to me, HL, but I think those trou look great on you.

I don't have the _élan_, or perhaps the sense of irony, to pull off this sort of thing, but I very much enjoy seeing you do it.

EGF


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL sports shirt
> H- ps
> A- straight tip boot cigar shell


Love the PS, Mac!


----------



## TMMKC

Original Bean Norwiegan Fisherman sweater
Dark pink LE Hyde Park OCBD
Tommy Bahama jeans
Main Hunting Shoes (6" version)
Bean unlined hunting jacket


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Some days I am grateful for the Formula. I spent the last two evenings cooped up in the hot, airless medication room with about five thousand bottles of slowly-baking vitamins. This produces a funk like no other, and gives the sufferer a headache the size of Oklahoma.
> 
> I am in no mood for creativity.


Amen to Duck's comment, above--sometimes simple trumps clever...Always did like the Argyll & Sutherland blue/green pattern; well-done.

Have a decent Thurs pm--back to the medication room???

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Everyone's looking sharp--love those tweed trew, HLP.

thrifted no-name jacket; pretty cool, with throat latch, ticket pocket, double vents, and no shoulder padding.

BB shirt and vintage knit tie
Press collar clip and hankie
Incotex flannels (niiiiiiice pants)
socks from ?????
Florsheim imperials

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7191762

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7191766

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7191767


----------



## AlanC

^Great look, Brownshoe (as always). I particularly heap praise on the tie and shoes. Whence the pocket square?


----------



## Andy Roo

Not bad, Falstaff, but not perfect.

How about this:


















Thrifted tweed sack
BB OCBD
J.Crew tie
Cotton handkerchief
Bills M1 chinos
Wigwam wool athletic socks (that won't stay up)
Weejuns
Timex on a blue/yellow Central band

Big parade and bonfire tonight on campus. Go Bruins!!


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Gentlemen, thank you for the very generous words.

EGF, no, not directed to you at all! I didn't keep track of the members of pro- or anti- skull and bones factions. The remark was just a gentle thumbing of the nose meant in only the most good-humoured of ways. Orneriness is next to godliness is next to shell cordovan.

HL


----------



## Desk Jockey

And here I am feeling all boring and all.

BB navy Brooksease sack
BB blue non non-iron point collar
BB green Guards university tie
AE Park Aves in burgundy

Throw in linen, as always, and a collar bar... and... yeah, I really do need .


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

DJ--flawless.

And, re: the suit: WOW! I love it, but I don't think even I would have the cojones.


----------



## AlanC

Andy Roo said:


> Thrifted tweed sack


That roll is fantastic.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> Love the PS, Mac!


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Nicely done!


----------



## AldenPyle

Andy Roo said:


> Not bad, Falstaff, but not perfect.
> 
> How about this:
> 
> Big parade and bonfire tonight on campus. Go Bruins!!


Actually, there is something about Falstaff's tie that I quite like.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino suede coat
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

This one is more of a cautionary tale. After wearing this twice, I've grown to hate my Orvis Single Malt Tweed. Too tight in the shoulder, yet too wide at the skirt, it really gaps at the button. Also, I had forgotten how much I hated this PRL OCBD. Curse you Lauren with your terrific fabric and sleeves that fit only 1 in 4 men.


----------



## Tom Rath

Ralph Lauren barlycorn pattern tweed coat
BB MTM Oxford cloth tab collar shirt
RL knit tie
Gray flannels
argyle socks
Brooks Alden unlined penny loafers


----------



## Daniele

Not very far from this today, even if the pic was taken one year or so ago. I'm downloading the digicamera...

https://img115.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hrfyrjkr127nw2.jpg


----------



## Desk Jockey

First day of new seasonal employment. You know, 'cuze interns gotta eat... yeah, that's the ticket not at all about the giant 55% employee discount.

BB blazer
J Press white OCBD
BB grey flannels (I've really taken the "winter chinos" thing to heart)
BB Guards university tie
Bass half-strap, or Alden 986s

Here's hoping I'm dressed appropriately.


----------



## Northeastern

*Layering...*

J.Crew White OCBD
BB 1/4 Zip Cashemere Sweater, Olive
PRL Chinos
BB Camel Hair Sportcoat, Brown Plaid
PRL Navy with White Polka Dot Pocketsquare
BB Navy and Green rep tie
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE McAllister Wingtip Bals, Burgundy Calf

Maroon cashmere scarf for when I venture outside today.


----------



## Brutus

PRL blue mini check BD
BB green lambswool crew neck sweater
BB navy cords
College emblematic belt
Green argyles
Dirty bucks
BB field coat w/ lining


----------



## Pgolden

Andy Roo said:


> Not bad, Falstaff, but not perfect.
> 
> How about this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted tweed sack
> BB OCBD
> J.Crew tie
> Cotton handkerchief
> Bills M1 chinos
> Wigwam wool athletic socks (that won't stay up)
> Weejuns
> Timex on a blue/yellow Central band
> 
> Big parade and bonfire tonight on campus. Go Bruins!!


Great outfit, and what a blast from the past--white sweat socks with Weejuns.


----------



## Northeastern

AldenPyle said:


> Also, I had forgotten how much I hated this PRL OCBD. Curse you Lauren with your terrific fabric and sleeves that fit only 1 in 4 men.


Too true. Sometimes I wonder if PRL actually knows that the 33 in my shirt size refers to inches and not some strange exclusive to Polo unit of measure that makes their OCBD sleeves just a touch too long, no matter what.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: Will Winter Arrive This Weekend?*

LLB BD--blue chambray; Thomas Pink sleeve bands
BS bow--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB Khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL golf socks--red
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Ancient Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--red cotton/linen
Schneider loden

A great weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Desk Jockey said:


> First day of new seasonal employment. You know, 'cuze interns gotta eat... yeah, that's the ticket not at all about the giant 55% employee discount.
> 
> BB blazer
> J Press white OCBD
> BB grey lambswool sweater
> BB grey flannels (I've really taken the "winter chinos" thing to heart)
> BB Guards university tie
> Bass half-strap, or Alden 986s
> 
> Here's hoping I'm dressed appropriately.


You are dressed very appropriately. Good luck on the new job


----------



## Falstaff

ColeHaan suede loafer
BB argyles


Harolds cords
emblematic belt
FA McCluer tattersall PPBD
BB camelhair
BB tie

Again, I'm not sure if the texture of the coat works with the cords, but I got dressed in a hurry. Thus, the bad light when I had to take the picture in the afternoon.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
A- V-Tip blucher cigar shell


----------



## Northeastern

Falstaff said:


> Again, I'm not sure if the texture of the coat works with the cords, but I got dressed in a hurry. Thus, the bad light when I had to take the picture in the afternoon.


That's a great looking jacket...it's the same one I'm wearing today. I wear mine with cords all the time, usually a chocolate brown from BB.


----------



## egadfly

Just got back from taking the older daughter to basketball practice:

Orvis ultimate khakis
Mercer OCBD, pink
McGeorge shetland, grey
Blue crabs emblematic belt
Weejuns, no socks
Bean field coat, brown

Have a great weekend, gents -- don't wear anything I wouldn't.

EGF


----------



## Untilted

egadfly said:


> Have a great weekend, gents -- don't wear anything I wouldn't.
> 
> EGF


I'm wearing a pair of cuffed trousers (blackwatch tartan) with my DJ tomorrow, for the formal.

I'm also wearing blue and orange silk knots instead of mental cuff links.

go to hell.


----------



## Untilted

camelhair sack, press tattersall, teal knit tie, herringbone tweed trousers (forward pleated), wingtips.



Can you wear a camelhair overcoat over a camelhair sportcoat?


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> camelhair sack, press tattersall, teal knit tie, herringbone tweed trousers (forward pleated), wingtips.
> 
> Can you wear a camelhair overcoat over a camelhair sportcoat?


Of course! Consider a pocket square


----------



## Reddington

Nothing fancy, just dressed for comfort as I wasn't going into the office. 


15 year old heavy cotton button down, blue university strip. So old, the tag is gone, and I can't remember which brand it is. 
20 year old crimson PRL polo shirt
Some no name flat front khakis
6" Bean boots
Leatherman belt w/ nautical motif. 
LLB down vest.


----------



## anglophile23

Barbour Beaufort
BB pink OCBD
navy surcingle with red stripe
brown cords
argyles
topsiders


----------



## Patrick06790

So I picked up one of these sort of yellowish-tan club collar BB shirts that recently were all over eBay and had a hell of a time figuring out what to do with it. I gave it a try with this BB blue glen plaid but I don't think it was successful.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin jacket
AC polo
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> So I picked up one of these sort of yellowish-tan club collar BB shirts that recently were all over eBay and had a hell of a time figuring out what to do with it. I gave it a try with this BB blue glen plaid but I don't think it was successful.


you need the pin.


----------



## egadfly

Untilted said:


> I'm also wearing blue and orange silk knots instead of mental cuff links.


Better than a tinfoil hat, one presumes.

EGF


----------



## Tom Rath

Extra thick angora/lambswool RL sweater-sportcoat. Great for a cold New England day
BB university stripe OCBD
Old argyle vest
vintage green army pants
Alden color 8 longwings 
J press Fair isle scarf


----------



## AlanC

^Phil, I've never seen anything like that. Amazing! Love the scarf, too.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Untilted said:


> you need the pin.


Not necessarily. I've seen lots of photos, most of them older, in which no pin is worn.


----------



## Tom Rath

Alan - I actually got it last week at the RL sale. Its marked down pretty significantly, and you can find it on the RL website.


----------



## Desk Jockey

At work, you know, for the discount

BB green cord sports coat
BB Brooksflannel shirt (large burgundy check)
J Crew crimson boxer tie
J Press burgundy surcingle belt
Bill's M2 button fly
Brown argyles with khaki/rust/orange
LLB camp mocs


----------



## spinlps

Phil said:


> Alan - I actually got it last week at the RL sale. Its marked down pretty significantly, and you can find it on the RL website.


They were all over the place (on sale and walking the streets) on the Mag Mile last weekend!


----------



## gtguyzach

Did a little shopping this morning and now settling in for a nice day of college football viewing.

Green LE Cotton Sweater
Pink JPress OCBD
Levi 501 jeans
JCrew Blue argyle socks
Weejun tassels

Hope everyone is having a pleasant weekend so far.


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> Nothing fancy, just dressed for comfort as I wasn't going into the office.
> 
> 
> 15 year old heavy cotton button down, blue university strip. So old, the tag is gone, and I can't remember which brand it is.
> 20 year old crimson PRL polo shirt
> Some no name flat front khakis
> 6" Bean boots
> Leatherman belt w/ nautical motif.
> LLB down vest.


Remember, Reddington: *OLD IS GOOD.*

Winter hit about 2 hours ago...Snow, to be followed by freezing rain, sleet, ice on roads, etc.

LLB turtleneck--navy
LLB lambswool pullover vest--burgundy
501s
vintage Army web belt w/brass buckle
LLB Maine HSs--6", insulated
PRL ragg socks--grey heather
LLB Baxter State parka (1991 vintage)--hunter green
Army black leather gloves, wool knit inserts--courtesy of Grafenwoehr Training Center Clothing Sales, _circa_ 1986
Cashmere scarf--burgundy
Will probably add black wool watchcap from local military sources

The snowblower started! :icon_cheers:

Stay warm & dry, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> So I picked up one of these sort of yellowish-tan club collar BB shirts that recently were all over eBay and had a hell of a time figuring out what to do with it. I gave it a try with this BB blue glen plaid but I don't think it was successful.


Patrick....

That shirt is practically begging for a poplin suit (khaki or Brit tan) with similar neckwear /PS...Tie looks good with it.

Enjoy the weekend--stay warm & dry.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM Camel hair sports jacket
RL sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
VV- ps
BB LHS burgundy shell


----------



## Falstaff

Patrick06790 said:


> So I picked up one of these sort of yellowish-tan club collar BB shirts


Shoot, son, I think that looks just fine. Actually, quite bold and very tasteful. Well done, sir. Whence is the tie?
Boomer Sooner,
Falstaff


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
NM scarf
Brioni suit
Charvet tie
Gucci shirt
NM belt
JB socks
Kiton monkstraps
Gates gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

hbs midwest said:


> Patrick....
> 
> That shirt is practically begging for a poplin suit (khaki or Brit tan) with similar neckwear /PS...Tie looks good with it.





Falstaff said:


> Whence is the tie?


A little chilly for poplin, but I agree, that's the suit for this. Or a navy blazer. The tie is thrifted but from an old line Hartfrod shop.










It's quite cold here, and I had to be outside a fair bit tonight. This was my plan of attack - heavy duty LL Bean wool trousers and sock liners, sweater vest which could come on or off depending, and other things to add or subtract as I moved in and out of doors. Forgot my gloves, though. Whoops.


----------



## Patrick06790

That's the first time I've ever seen anyone in one of those shirts and I am impressed with a) your nerve b) your eye.


----------



## Untilted

Mujib, great look!!


----------



## Patrick06790

Not to start all that Fogey stuff again, but I think I am one, at least with a small f.

At least that is the opinion of a friend of mine who stopped by today to help polish off the remainder of the Thanksgiving turkey soup.

Naturally I jumped at the excuse to don some sort of foppery, which she found amusing, but when I switched on the television prior to the football games and started doing battle she found my fogeyness irresistible, and immortalized my expression while watching "Home Boys From Outer Space II"

(Not _that _irresistible.)


----------



## mcarthur

^ Very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Lock & Co grouse fedora pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

RL polo
RL khakis
S&B needlepoint belt


----------



## Desk Jockey

Skins lost and I'm glad I didn't have money riding on Gibbs' knowledge of conduct.

School sweatshirt, maroon w/ gold lettering
BB camel cords
LLB Blucher mocs when required by decency


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton coat
Brioni sweater
Zegna pant
BJ belt
RLP socks
Timberland boots


----------



## Tom Rath

RL dark charcoal gray cavalry twill 3 piece suit
BB pinpoint oxford tab collar shirt
RL devil emblematic tie
Alden black shell cordovan wingtip boots

Sorry for the poor quality of the pic, the lighting this morning was terrible. I kinda like how the bright white shirt and the red devils stand out though, and everything else is dark.


----------



## Falstaff

Alden 666's
crappy BB outlet argyles

Harolds WW
BB belt
BB tie
FA McCluer PPBD
LE sportcoat


----------



## Northeastern

*Let it snow...*

Maroon Eddie Bauer sweater
BB point collar oxford shirt, white (it has a huge stain on the front from spilled Guinness making it perfect for wear under a sweater and nothing else)
LLB flannel lined jeans
J.Crew Redwing Boots
LLB Down Vest

Patriots stocking cap, featuring "Pat" Patriot and not Flying Elvis

Just shoveled out the driveway, now I have to drag the Christmas tree out of the garage and hope it didn't freeze in the water overnight.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

B2 white ocbd
Polo grosgrain belt (navy with red)
Bills M2
Gap schoolboy stripe socks (navy with red stripe)
Alden 986's


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday: Madness 7 Meetings*

Last night's party with mrs hbs' literacy tutoring colleagues in the far west exurbs of Waukesha County (read: *SNOW*)
LLB turtleneck--deep (Holiday) red
LLB twills--sage green, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter green
LLB MHSs
PRL heavy cashmere blend socks--deep red
Huntington Black Watch tartan 3/2 jacket (you've seen this one before)
PS--fox hunt scene print on cream-colored silk--brown/hunter green/rust; hunter's coats=deep red
The inevitable Schneider loden uber alles

Back to work:
BB OCBD--blue
BS regimental--Wiltshire (Wine w/navy & fawn)
LLB twills--dark tan, usual specs
J Press surcingle--wine
LLB Mocs
JAB wool OTC--wine, pheasant motif
JAB ancient 3/2--navy
PS--wool challis--wine, equestrian motif print
Loden--see above

Have a great week, all--stay warm & dry! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Phil said:


> RL dark charcoal gray cavalry twill 3 piece suit
> BB pinpoint oxford tab collar shirt
> RL devil emblematic tie
> Alden black shell cordovan wingtip boots
> 
> Sorry for the poor quality of the pic, the lighting this morning was terrible. I kinda like how the bright white shirt and the red devils stand out though, and everything else is dark.


Classic, Phil--Definitely up to standard...with the tab collar in all-white and matching pocket square.

Extremely well-done. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A smirk
B2 OCBD Blue
Orange Press Shaggy Dog
Barbour Watch w/ G10 Royal Navy strap
Stone Khakis, flat and cuffed
Bean Boots
Anglo American Tortoise 406

Barbour Beaufort jacket in the wind 
J Press Muffler - MOLLUS (also Morse College)


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good to see your post. Are you bulldog?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- Tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
A- Indy boots cigar shell


----------



## Reddington

LLB white tattershall OCBD 
B2 loden chinos
J&M brown leather belt
Brown tweed jacket (maker unknown as it's a thrift find)
LLB Bean boots (for the wet and soggy Seattle commute)
Bass dirty bucks (for the office)
Woolrich khaki colored waterproof mountain parka
Large Nike Golf bumbershoot


It's a typical rainy and windy day in Seattle.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

mcarthur said:


> ^ Good to see your post. Are you bulldog?


Nope, maybe my next degree, SOM? We'll see...

Morse & the Military Order of the Loyal Legion have identical mufflers. . .


----------



## Desk Jockey

Barbour Beaufort
Barbour rust cabled Shetland
BB blue OCBD
BB brown cords, cuffed & plain (depleated)
LLB ranger mocs


----------



## Connemara

-J. Press "Donegal Mist" tweed sack. The fabric is a 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair and 60% wool mix. Handwoven by one Padraig Maguire in Co. Donegal.
-Brooks Bros. Slim Fit OCBD, light blue.
-Vintage Robert Talbott silk tie (printed in England), forest green with orange-ish yellow accents.
-Polo RL Fair Isle vest, 63% cashmere/37% alpaca
-Paul Stuart light charcoal flannel trousers, 2" cuffs
-AE MacNeil wingtip balmorals
-Random silk pocket square.

The pic was taken from a slight angle so everything looks kind of lopsided. Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Naval Gent

My winter uniform: (Today's version)



















Huntington Jacket
PRL OCBD
LL Bean Sweater
Gab Trousers (pleated) of unknown provenance
Ancient Florsheim Imperial Saddles (on last legs, I'm afraid)

Scott


----------



## Untilted

Conne, you are a dandy.


----------



## Connemara

Untilted said:


> Conne, you are a dandy.


Wow, thanks for the compliment Tilt! But I must say, I only wish I could evoke the virtues of the elusive Trandy. I'm far away from that pinnacle of Trad.


----------



## Falstaff

Naval Gent said:


> Huntington Jacket . . .
> Ancient Florsheim Imperial Saddles (on last legs, I'm afraid)


Outstanding sportcoat, sir, and those saddles appear to be well maintained, no matter their vintage.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Naval Gent said:


> My winter uniform: (Today's version)
> Ancient Florsheim Imperial Saddles (on last legs, I'm afraid)
> 
> Scott


Are they still considered saddles if they're not two-tone?

-Joe, who just discovered he may in fact own two pairs of saddle shoes.


----------



## AldenPyle

Connemara said:


> -J. Press "Donegal Mist" tweed sack. The fabric is a 5% cashmere, 35% kid mohair and 60% wool mix. Handwoven by one Padraig Maguire in Co. Donegal.
> -Brooks Bros. Slim Fit OCBD, light blue.
> -Vintage Robert Talbott silk tie (printed in England), forest green with orange-ish yellow accents.
> -Polo RL Fair Isle vest, 63% cashmere/37% alpaca
> -Paul Stuart light charcoal flannel trousers, 2" cuffs
> -AE MacNeil wingtip balmorals
> -Random silk pocket square.
> 
> The pic was taken from a slight angle so everything looks kind of lopsided. Sorry 'bout that.


Great look. I have been fighting off the urge to get this coat from Mack11211 off of Ebay. He should pay you a commission.


----------



## Connemara

AldenPyle said:


> Great look. I have been fighting off the urge to get this coat from Mack11211 off of Ebay. He should pay you a commission.


The two fabrics are slightly different, but yeah, Mack's eBay coat is equally gorgeous.


----------



## Naval Gent

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Are they still considered saddles if they're not two-tone?
> 
> -Joe, who just discovered he may in fact own two pairs of saddle shoes.


I'm no expert, but my understanding is it's the construction, not the color.

Alden's catalog shows cordovan saddle shoes of one color (black or number 8), so maybe that makes it official.

Scott


----------



## Brownshoe

Nothing fancy today...

BB green tweed sack
Press tattersall BD and moleskin pants
mystery knit wool tie
Bass bluchers

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7219228

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7219230


----------



## enecks

Brownshoe said:


> Nothing fancy today...
> 
> BB green tweed sack
> Press tattersall BD and moleskin pants


That's quite a cuff, sir! Is it as substantial as the pic suggests, or is it just the angle?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Rhapsody in Brown*

B2 Brown herringbone tweed sack
Blue OC club
B2 green madder bow
J. Crew patch tweed sweater vest, mostly brown
Trafalgar brown strap w/engraved buckle
501s
Corgi cashmere cabled socks (um, brown)
Alden bluchers in ...brown shell


----------



## jpeirpont

Nice socks!


----------



## Tugger049

*Nice...*

Very nice bowtie and silk handkerchief combination; very well coordinated without being excessively obvious!


----------



## farrago

A deluge in Portland today.










My new olive corduroy sack. Navy/blue BB tattersall with a black knit tie. Black LE lambswool sweater. 501's and black oxfords.


----------



## Untilted

Well done. I like how the corduroy sack looks with the shirt.


----------



## Untilted

*Breaking many many rules*

This is from the past Saturday. Christmas Formal. Before heading out to dinner.

Black shawl lapel sack dinner jacket
BB white formal shirt, with J.Squeeze blue/orange silk knots
_white linen square from AlanC_
_BB repp tie from DeskJockey_
cummerbund
BB Blackwatch wool trousers
BB Camel coat
Squeeze mufflers


----------



## Desk Jockey

But you don't thank the dude who sold you the bow. Man that's cold. As cold as ice.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> But you don't thank the dude who sold you the bow. Man that's cold. As cold as ice.


Fixed!


----------



## AlanC

What shoes? Should have gone with white Brooks OCBD and black tassels.

I like it.


----------



## AlanC

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Brown herringbone tweed sack
> Blue OC club
> B2 green madder bow
> J. Crew patch tweed sweater vest, mostly brown
> Trafalgar brown strap w/engraved buckle
> 501s
> Corgi cashmere cabled socks (um, brown)
> Alden bluchers in ...brown shell


HLP, the best thing about your ensembles are the textures. There's always such a rich diversity.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
RLPL sweater
Zegna chinos
BJ belt
CH socks
Varvatos Converse All-Stars


----------



## Northeastern

*Today's Theme...*

...is handsewn

Handsewn Fisherman's Sweater (purchased on the Aran Islands several vacations ago)
Gap Blue OCBD, with buttons that I sewed on by hand!
J.Crew chinos, with a front button that I sewed on by hand!
L.L. Bean Heavy Duty Handsewn boat shoes (still breaking them in)

PRL navy socks, sorry I didn't sew these at all


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Mercer Flap OCBD
Olive Khakis cuffed and flat front
B2 Camel Colored Cord 3/2 sack sport coat
LL Bean Ribbon belt - burgundy and navy
Barbour Watch w/ G10 Royal Navy strap
Anglo American 406 Crystal 
LL Bean Ranger Mocs

Barbour Beaufort jacket in the wind 
J Press Muffler - Blackwatch Highlanders


----------



## Desk Jockey

PRL brown tweed sports coat
PRL cream club collar, with J Press pin (thanks, AlanC)
Rugby navy w/ white & yellow flower tie
J Crew fair isle vest
Officer's pinks
J Crew dark khaki argyles with navy/grey/red
J Crew suede brouges

So didn't realize that I went so bipolar with my wardrobe this morning, c'est la vie.


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Brown herringbone tweed sack
> Blue OC club
> B2 green madder bow
> J. Crew patch tweed sweater vest, mostly brown
> Trafalgar brown strap w/engraved buckle
> 501s
> Corgi cashmere cabled socks (um, brown)
> Alden bluchers in ...brown shell


HL---well-done, yet again. :thumbs-up:

Enjoy Tuesday.

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

Untilted said:


> This is from the past Saturday. Christmas Formal. Before heading out to dinner.
> 
> Black shawl lapel sack dinner jacket
> BB white formal shirt, with J.Squeeze blue/orange silk knots
> _white linen square from AlanC_
> _BB repp tie from DeskJockey_
> cummerbund
> BB Blackwatch wool trousers
> BB Camel coat
> Squeeze mufflers


Well done, Tilt.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday by the Lake*

BB OCBD--burgundy uni stripe
BS Regimental--Royal Marines (navy, deep red/emerald green/gold narrow stripes)
LLB twills--navy
Bass leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB weekend brogues (1981 vintage)--cordovan stain
JAB ancient Harris tweed 3/2 sack jacket--blue/grey
PS--silk print-navy, hunter, red
The inevitable loden
Cashmere scarf--burgundy

3"-6" expected by late evening; winter fatalism kicking in. :icon_pale:

A good Tuesday, all!

hbs


----------



## Sir Royston

*Today getting very confused with my e-commerce software!*

Sitting here getting irritated with software
Cords by Cordings. Button Green. Button fly and brace buttons.. very smart
Thurstons Braces, navy a nd purple stripe
Cordings Shirt. Tatersall yellow minicheck
and.. oddly, A Cordings Wool Jumper. Green 
Socks. I can say aren't from Cordings but Pakeman Catto and Carter cashmere Yellow birds eye
Shoes. Loake Suede brogues

No tie.. how lazy!!


----------



## Corcovado

Bass bucks
LL Bean flannel-lined flat-front khakis
plain brown leather belt
blue OCBD (Land's End I think)
wool, Black Watch plaid neck tie
Hamilton H3 field watch with olive drab nylon strap
hand-me-down tweed sportcoat


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Trad Attire for Major Preso in Arizona*

PSMajor presentation today in Arizona on U.S. Competitiveness. Same preso but different attire at Stanford on Friday.

BB 3B sack charcoal grey suit
Gitman white pinpoint BD
Talbott red,white, blue repp
Black Alligator belt with engine turned silver buckle
Alden Algonquin toed tassel loafers
White heavily starched Irish linen PS in breast pocket


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good luck on your presentations. Your attire sounds nice


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
BB plain toe blucher burgundy shell


----------



## Falstaff

*Not a real deep bench, so to speak*

Today
986's
gray CH OTC's
Harolds PPBD
BB tie
LE herringbone
Berle drill trousers
navy overcoat of unknown origin


----------



## sdbeazley

*oddly enough: I can take a similar photo a year apart*

I just came about an oddity on my photos of this years Holiday Party at work compared to last years. Trad Collegiate wear does not change!

top: 2007








Bottom: 2006
(I edited out the arm candy)
clothing 2007:
Brooks 3/2 patch pocket blazer
Polo BD shirt
Brooks #1 Tie (marshalls 7$)
Polo white with 2 blue stripe ribbon belt
polo forward pleat khakis
Allen Edmonds White Suede "Grayson"

Clothing 2006:
Burberrys 2btn Blazer
random Blue BD
Banana Republic Tie
Khakis
belt to match my chili AE Mcallisters


----------



## mdsc

so very right in so many ways. rich but not expressed in fancy...yet fancy indeed. well done connemara. mdsc


----------



## Reddington

B2 white OCBD
LLB khakis
Emblematic 'Christmas Wreath' tie
B2 Navy blue blazer
Weejuns


----------



## Reddington

sdbeazley said:


> Trad Collegiate wear does not change!


You got that right! Fad styles come and go, but trad is timeless.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Caporicci bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Tan Camel Hair 3/2 Sack with No Name (Actually from Men's Shop named Leonard Frank)
Pink BB OCBD
Blue BB University Tie with Navy Bar Stripe
Black Watch LE Wool\Cotton Chinos
Burgundy AE Belt
Coral LE Crew Socks
Brown LE Tassels


----------



## hillcityjosh

RL Prospect Pants in brown
Pinpoint oxford in navy gingham check
Black double-soled plain-toe bluchers
Black wool pea coat
Burgundy/white schoolboy scarf


----------



## Northeastern

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue
LLB Red Wool Sweater
BB Cords, Chocolate Brown
J.Crew penny loafers
no name brown socks

Heading out to campus to meet with some first year MBA's, I'll probably throw on my wool car coat or, if its not too cold, stick with my LLB down vest.


----------



## TradTeacher

PRL Cotton Crewneck Sweater--Charcoal
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Red Uni. Stripe
Press Foulard Tie
Royden 1" Brown Belt w/ Roller Buckle
J. Crew Essential Regular Fit Chinos w/ 1.25" cuff--Khaki
Old Argyles--Khaki, Navy, Burgundy and Olive
Clarks Wallabee shoes--Dark Brown leather

TT:teacha:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

*Happy Repeal Day*

Today 74 years ago they repealed the 18th Amendment, with the full ratification of the 21st Amendment - So drink up.

I am going to a cocktail party to celebrate tonight...

B2 OCBD Red Univ Stripe
Cape Cod Navy Emb Tie w/ Christmas trees (cute, eh?)
Dress khakis
J Press Donegal Mist Sport coat
Alden Black bit loafers 
Crystal AA 406
Timex watch w/ central strap grn/ylw/blu


----------



## mpcsb

*Simple today*

Black Bass weejuns
navy socks
Bills M1 flat front in regular old khaki
old Gitman ocbd in blue
Talbot Argyle/Sutherland
plain black belt with engine turned buckle
navy Brooks duffle coat
navy cashmere scarf from Libertys in London


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday/Snow Day*

Keeping it simple after clearing off the walks and driveway:
LLB turtleneck--burgundy
LLB twills--sage green, usual specs
BB surcingle--black
LLB MHSs
PRL boot socks--black
Ancient and venerable Huntington 3/2 jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS burgundy wool challis equestrian motif print
Burgundy cashmere scarf
Schneider loden
Army issue black leather gloves, wool inserts

Stay warm & dry, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

PRL blue university-stripe OCBD
LLB hunter green polo shirt
EB flat front khakis
Navy / yellow stripe surcingle belt
Sockless
An ancient pair of Weejuns
Vintage manual Timex w/ red, white, blue grosgrain band.
Woolrich waterproof parka (w/ hood).....'cause I'm in a rainy city.

Cheers.


----------



## Desk Jockey

EastVillageTrad said:


> I am going to a cocktail party to celebrate tonight...


Happy Repeal Day! On second thought, too chipper? Hey, who am I kidding, I'm just happy about the first DC snow of the season. All almost 2" of it.

Barbour Beaufort
LLB vintage Norwegian sweater
BB pink OCBD
Bill's M2s in British khaki 
LLB ranger mocs


----------



## wnh

It's ridiculously windy and quite chilly, but no snow yet.

Lands' End slim fit Hyde Park OCBD, pink
J. Crew lambswool fair isle sweater
Bills khakis, M2
Dooney & Bourke wool surcingle belt, navy
Brooks Brothers cotton ribbed socks, pink
Sears Wonderlite longwings, squeeky
Timex on Central strap #1 (the navy blazer of grosgrain straps)
(not pictured) Brooks Brothers blackwatch plaid oiled cotton jacket


----------



## Brownshoe

Very nice--I think J Crew does Fairisle patterns particularly well.

They have some excellent designers.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- Buckskin fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
A-long wing blucher burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ sport shirt
H- ps
A-long wing blucher burgundy shell


----------



## Falstaff

Weejuns
BB argyles

Bills khakis
BB PPBD
unknown bowtie
LE sportcoat


----------



## tripreed

Is that a W&L belt?


----------



## Brownshoe

Press moleskin jacket
old Gant shirt
Polo knit tie
J Crew jeans and sox
Polo bucs
(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7232318

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7232321

I really like this Gant shirt--nice collar roll, and there's a subtle plaid pattern up close

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7232322


----------



## Saltydog

BB2 Blue OCBD
Bills Khakis M2
Bass Weegans (Cordovan/Burgandy)
Olive (Ivy) cordoroy sport jacket (Lands' End)
ll bean chino belt (Condovan/Burgandy)


----------



## Falstaff

tripreed said:


> Is that a W&L belt?


Good eye, sir. Yes, that is the famed Trident in its blue and white glory.


----------



## Untilted

jpress natural shouldered vintage sack, bb ecru ocbd, bb vintage tie, cords and quoddy's. oh, and ralph lauren square.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani suede jacket
RLPL sweater
Prada pant
NM belt
CK socks
Martegani bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Andy Roo

Patrick, I can't quite put my finger on it despite my meditations, but there is something extraordinary about your ensemble today.


----------



## AlanC

Andy Roo said:


> Patrick, I can't quite put my finger on it despite my meditations, but there is something extraordinary about your ensemble today.


Well, he didn't show his face...


----------



## AldenPyle

*STP Southwick Flannel Out for a Test Run*


----------



## Patrick06790

Andy Roo said:


> Patrick, I can't quite put my finger on it despite my meditations, but there is something extraordinary about your ensemble today.





AlanC said:


> Well, he didn't show his face...


The color's off. The tweed is bluer, and the sweater is a lighter blue. And the combination of the jacket and the scarf patterns creates a sort of Op-Art effect, which I see now is unfortunate.

It was all done with an eye toward the weather and me being out in it frequently.

No face is just a bonus for all you stalwarts.


----------



## Daniele

Casual outfit today; I'm wearing more or less the same things as in the photo. Just charcoal flannel trousers instead of Levi's Sta Prest, and Alden 563 instead of Bass.
The jacket is a H. tweed sack
Mesmerizing painting not included;-)

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Daniele

..and this, more or less, is for outdoor:

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Northeastern

Running errands before my trip tomorrow, I feel like a poor man's mcarthur with my "fedora" of the day and the turtleneck under my sweater, er rugby shirt.

PRL French blue rugby
LLB Turtleneck, white
J.Crew Cord Blazer, navy
PRL Chinos
AE Woodstocks in Burgundy Calf
PRL Burgundy belt
J.Crew Argyles, wool, navy with maroon and gold

My "fedora" of the day is a wool New England Patriots fitted ball cap with the "Flying Elvis" logo as opposed to the more trad "Pat Patriot."


----------



## AldenPyle

Daniele said:


> ..and this, more or less, is for outdoor:
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Whoa...Like the Windmills of My Mind. Nice work.


----------



## Brownshoe

"We have located Mr. Crown...he is on Lorimer Street..."

Daniele, between you and HLP, I give up. Miles of style.


----------



## hbs midwest

*St Nick's Day*

Got the family shoes set out and filled with various treats last night...The young one was pleased this morning.
BB OCBD--yellow
BS repp--Middlesex Wasps FC--navy/burgundy guard stripes, goldish woven wasp motif
LLB chino twills--taupe, usual specs
JPress surcingle--burgundy
PRL argyles--navy, burgundy/hunter green diamonds, old gold rakers
LLB mocs--waterproofed/winterized
Huntington ancient 3/2 blazer--hunter green flannel
PS--burgundy cotton/linen
Schneider loden
Army gloves in briefcase

Have a great St Nicholas Day, all--Buona festa di San Nicolo! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## BigDawgBarkin

This is my first post in the WAYW thread. Maybe I'll get around to shooting some pics to post later.

blue LE OCBD
Orvis wool Tartan pants (Hunting MacLeod)
uninspiring plain navy socks
AE MacAllisters in burgundy

It's staying fairly cool and windy today so I may throw on my camel hair or blue blazer for the late afternoon. 

BDB


----------



## Georgia

^^Nicely done BigDawg.

This is my first WAYW post as well. I don't have a camera handy, so I'll do my best:

White Trim Fit LE OCBD
PRL Royal Blue tie with red & gold paisleys
Vintage medium gray A&F lambswool sweater
Charcoal Wool/Cashmere pants
Black socks
Black/Black AE Polo saddles
Vintage Omega Seamaster on #12 Central Strap


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brownshoe said:


> "We have located Mr. Crown...he is on Lorimer Street..."
> 
> Daniele, between you and HLP, I give up. Miles of style.


BrShoe, thank you but you are far too modest. And though I know you were joking, I would greatly miss your pictures and your unfailingly fresh takes on Trad.

HL


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> BrShoe, thank you but you are far too modest. And though I know you were joking, I would greatly miss your pictures and your unfailingly fresh takes on Trad.
> 
> HL


 HL...

Actually, both you and BrShoe show "unfailingly fresh takes on Trad..."
Both entertaining and edifying to those like me who spend a good deal of non-work time in blue denim, but still desire to stay within the spirit of American Traditional.

Carry on, gentlemen! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

HL Poling and Sons said:


> BrShoe, thank you but you are far too modest. And though I know you were joking, I would greatly miss your pictures and your unfailingly fresh takes on Trad.
> 
> HL


Good God, both of you far outpace the majority of us. Must be something in the water up there... like pizza or matzo balls. Yeah, that New York groove.

Day off, perfect for shoveling snow. Outstanding.

Barbour Beaufort
Barbour brown Shetland
Ancient LLB loden rangeley flannel shirt
Levi's 501s
LLB Maine hunting shoes, but perhaps it's just overkill

Something strikes me as that the iPod was on shuffle earlier.


----------



## scn

hbs midwest said:


> HL...
> 
> Actually, both you and BrShoe show "unfailingly fresh takes on Trad..."
> Both entertaining and edifying to those like me who spend a good deal of non-work time in blue denim, but still desire to stay within the spirit of American Traditional.
> 
> Carry on, gentlemen! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Hear, hear! Brownshoe and HLP are becoming my gurus of the trad/casual mix.


----------



## Brownshoe

Aw, thanks, you guys are too nice. I swear I wasn't fishing!

I think everyone has been posting up some great stuff lately. The cooler months really do afford the best opportunity for putting together pleasing combinations.

I need to find a brown sweater, I can imagine it's an incredibly versatile piece.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Brownshoe said:


> Aw, thanks, you guys are too nice.


Word.


----------



## Untilted

i can't wait until HLP&S busts out his pass-me-down brooks faded madras jacket this summer.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co-Rust fedora


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Polo Univ. Strip 
Royden shotshell belt
Bills M2
red and navy schoolboy socks
Florsheim tassels (15yrs old)


----------



## wnh

J. Crew moss green lambswool sweater with annoying "oar man" emblem (from the outlet)
Lands' End blue/white uni stripe OCBD
Corbin 'maize' wide-wale cords (thanks AlanC -- I love these)
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
boring generic taupe socks
Bass Chapmon loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Ho Hum*

B2 Camel Cord 3/2 sack
OC Club, brown candy stripe
Wool plaid tie
Burg ribbon belt
M2s, button fly
Cashmere burg/brown hooped socks
Beater pair of longwings (pebble grained, though you can't see it; lug sole)




























HL


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
RLPL polo
Oxxford pant
NM belt
PS socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790

*Semi-trad*

Or FUA. The pleated trousers are the major sin here. Jacket's a nice BB flannel sack I received today from eBay.

I'm trying to wear all my wool ties, one after another. Pretty stupid.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Or FUA. The pleated trousers are the major sin here. Jacket's a nice BB flannel sack I received today from eBay.
> 
> I'm trying to wear all my wool ties, one after another. Pretty stupid.


Looks more than semi-trad to me! Seems like you know how to work the suede Hancocks. Wish I did.


----------



## Falstaff

Patrick06790 said:


> Jacket's a nice BB flannel sack I received today from eBay.


Ah, that's the jacket I bid on! It looks great, man.


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Camel Cord 3/2 sack
> OC Club, brown candy stripe
> Wool plaid tie
> Burg ribbon belt
> M2s, button fly
> Cashmere burg/brown hooped socks
> Beater pair of longwings (pebble grained, though you can't see it; lug sole)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HL


HL....

Looking good--great combinations!:thumbs-up:

A good weekend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: Snowy by the Lake*

LLB chambray BD--wine, almost rose
Thomas Pink sleeve bands
BS bow--Black Watch modern--navy/wine/hunter
LLB khaki twills, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter green
PRL wool tennis socks--deep red
Gokey/Orvis mocs--winterproofed
Huntington ancient 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS cotton/linen--wine
Schneider loden

Army gloves w/wool inserts in briefcase, along with Prince Cahrles Edward Stuart tartan scarf, made from Pendleton yardage by old friend Judi :icon_smile:

Have a great weekend, all!

Stay warm & dry. 

hbs


----------



## egadfly

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 Camel Cord 3/2 sack
> OC Club, brown candy stripe
> Wool plaid tie
> Burg ribbon belt
> M2s, button fly
> Cashmere burg/brown hooped socks
> Beater pair of longwings (pebble grained, though you can't see it; lug sole)


Outstanding ensemble, HL.

Coincidentally, I'm wearing an almost identical pair of shoes today (Irish-made, inherited, at least 20 years old) -- would you mind divulging the source of your socks? It's a great look.

EGF


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, hbs and egf!

The socks are from Paul Stuart. They have several color combos. I like them a lot--very soft and cashmerey but not overly thick. Especially good with more snug-fitting shoes (e.g. 986s) that can't take the bulkier RL cables.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps
A-plain toe boot burgundy shell


----------



## Georgia

AldenPyle said:


>


That is an excellent tie! Can you provide details?


----------



## Patrick06790

Another entry in my continuing photo series "Great Men and Their Electric Stoves," featuring the _other_ eBayed Brooks blazer I received this week - this one's camel hair and is the one Falstaff's referring to. Plus Bill's cords, nice warm socks and the Alden Pursuit shoe. It's snowing and I've got crowd control duty tonight.


----------



## AldenPyle

Georgia said:


> That is an excellent tie! Can you provide details?


Thanks. I got it at Brooks.


----------



## egadfly

HL Poling and Sons said:


> The socks are from Paul Stuart. They have several color combos. I like them a lot--very soft and cashmerey but not overly thick. Especially good with more snug-fitting shoes (e.g. 986s) that can't take the bulkier RL cables.


Very nice -- have to check those out next time I'm at PS.

Today:Flannels in brown/olive/grey check
Old Irish-made pebble-grain brogues
Black/white "single-malt" tweed
White OCBD
Maroon foulard bow
Grey socks, midweight, OTC
Gloverall duffel
Yellow-ground paisley scarf, inherited (lightweight but warm; some sort of wool/silk blend, methinks)​Good weekend, all.

EGF


----------



## Desk Jockey

Was planning a suit & bow tie, but wussed out after a check of the weather.

Burberry trench
BB blazer
BB white OCBD
BB grey lambswool vest
School tie (maroon, gold, navy in No 2 stripe)
Orvis flannel glen plaid pants
Argyles in charcoal grey with grey/buff/red
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Brioni polo
Oxxford pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
AE balmorals


----------



## Tom Rath

Brooks vintage tweed sack -green/brown color
Brooks blue university stripe OCBD
RL cardigan vest
RL hunter green cashmere knit tie
Chipp wide wale cords
Alden whiskey norwegian front bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Advebturebilt Indy brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## Desk Jockey

Went all 50's collegiate trad today

Barbour Beaufort
BB black/white dongeal tweed, 60's vintage
BB white OCBD
J Crew navy/red bar stripe tie
J Press navy surcingle
Bill's M2s in British khaki
Wigwam cream wool socks
Sperry A/O Topsiders (w/r/t Squire's late night declaration)


----------



## scn

[/quote]

Great socks Patrick.


----------



## wolfhound986

Saturday afternoon, going to the stores, clothes-browsing, sunny yet chilly.

BB navy wool sweater
LE navy/green tartan plaid buttondown 
Bills cement M2s cuffed
cream cotton argyles w/red and navy diamonds (old J. Press)
Alden 986s burgundy shell


----------



## topbroker

I'm looking at least semi-trad today.

Wide-wale corduroys in British tan. These are cuffed and have a wide leg opening (22 inches) which I really like.
Marshall Field's blue button-down
Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
Navy-and-gold-striped bow tie
Black braided leather belt
Jos A. Bank tan paisley OTC socks
Allen Edmonds black "Codys" (kiltie tassel loafers with woven leather inset) 
Swiss army watch with black band
Outerwear: Brown leather jacket, brown leather gloves, Scottish tweed cap


----------



## wnh

Phil said:


> Brooks vintage tweed sack -green/brown color
> Brooks blue university stripe OCBD
> RL cardigan vest
> RL hunter green cashmere knit tie
> Chipp wide wale cords
> Alden whiskey norwegian front bluchers


Looks like a nice vest. I almost thrifted a long-sleeved cardigan that was similar -- plaid pattern on the front 'panels', burgundy everywhere else -- but it was a little too large and had been the snack of a moth or two in a couple of places.


----------



## wnh

Boring day today.

Lands' End Viyella check shirt
Levis (not sure of the model number, but I need a new pair -- these are too large in the waist)
J. Crew navy belt w/ embroidered ducks
charcoal ragg wool (blend?) socks
Bass Chapmons on for a couple of errands


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Sterling silver cufflinks
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Reddington

It's snowing again here, so today it's:

LLB crewneck ragg wool sweater, dark green or loden
LE white OCBD
501's
Bean Boots


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co-Midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RL OCBD
SF- necktie
H- ps


----------



## svb




----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Looks great, Mujib!

HL


----------



## Reddington

svb said:


>


Welcome! Very sharp ensemble. Can you tell us about what you're wearing


----------



## jasonpraxis

Color 8 Alden LHS,
navy wool Press socks,
Bills M1s,
Banana Republic brown leather belt, from the safari days,
pink Gitman OCBD,
olive cord Press jacket.

They say we're supposed to be having a "wintery mix" today so I added some habanero-infused vodka to my bloody mary.


----------



## svb

Reddington said:


> Welcome! Very sharp ensemble. Can you tell us about what you're wearing


Thanks!!

First outfit is:
White Lands End OCBD
Wool tie in my family tartan
Banana Republic wool v-neck sweater
Club Room navy blazer
J. Crew Corduroy trousers

Second outfit:
Gap Blue-check OCBD
Express Grey wool sweater-vest
J. Crew Wool Blackwatch tartan trousers
Dark grey socks (generic)
Bostonian shoes

So... some of the individual elements are obviously nothing all that spectacular, but I try to get the most mileage out of what I've got.


----------



## Untilted

svb said:


> So... some of the individual elements are obviously nothing all that spectacular, but I try to get the most mileage out of what I've got.


You certainly succeeded! well done.


----------



## AldenPyle

svb said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> First outfit is:
> White Lands End OCBD
> Wool tie in my family tartan
> Banana Republic wool v-neck sweater
> Club Room navy blazer
> J. Crew Corduroy trousers
> 
> So... some of the individual elements are obviously nothing all that spectacular, but I try to get the most mileage out of what I've got.


Great SoCal trad!


----------



## Reddington

svb said:


> So... some of the individual elements are obviously nothing all that spectacular, but I try to get the most mileage out of what I've got.


And that's the ethos of 'trad'. A hand-me-down blazer, dad's watch, clothes that never go out of 'style', etc. We get the most of what we have and leave the fashion trends to the 'fashionistas'. A job well done my friend.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

svb-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Icy Sunday*

A dank, cold and icy Sunday. Off to church and brunch and then back home to complete an overdue article.

J. Press blue OCBD
BB 3B sack Vicuna sport coat 
J. Press dark grey flannels no break and 1"3/4 cuffs
LL Bean Rubber mocs with dark brown uppers
BB dark brown alligator strap with monogramed gold plate buckle
Robert Talbott black challis necktie with Canada geese motiff
BB 6/3 DB Polo Coat
Grey Herringbone Irish Walking Hat


----------



## Falstaff

Mujib, great look! I personally can't wear the jeans, but you and Brownshoe always impress. Where did you get the tie?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM sweater
Isaia pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Mujib

Falstaff said:


> Mujib, great look! I personally can't wear the jeans, but you and Brownshoe always impress. Where did you get the tie?


Jeans were more comfortable at the library (I was attempting to write a paper on John Donne).

The tie is a Polo from Marshalls.


----------



## crazyquik

Untilted said:


> jpress natural shouldered vintage sack, bb ecru ocbd, bb vintage tie, cords and quoddy's. oh, and ralph lauren square.


Love the green polka dot pocket square.


----------



## anglophile23

classic trad(Is that redundant?)-
navy blazer
Eenro White OCBD
BB dark red #1 stripe bow tie
white cotton PS
brown leather belt
grey flannels
navy socks
oxblood wingtip bals-made in USA JM

Saw Handel's Messiah tonight.


----------



## Andy Roo

LL Bean Charcoal ragg wool crewneck sweater
BB blue OCBD (very old)
Bills M1 khakis
Cabela's British military belt (simple brown leather)
Wigwam cream woolies
AE Walden pennies

I'm in my room, studying for three very difficult finals. I don't expect to sleep tonight, nor tomorrow night...and probably not the following night. It's alright - the image of Cutty Sark in a clean glass is as inspiring as anything right now. I expect to see many of those, come Wednesday.

You may be wondering why I'm wearing shoes in my own study. Me too.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Little Bit of This and a Little Bit of That*

BB 2B Tartan Green Camelhair Sportcoat w/ BS foxhead goldplated buttons
Blue Gitman pinpoint BD
Red Robert Talbott club tie with flying duck motiff
Orvis taupe cavalry twills
Horsepick buckle on burgundy harness leather strap
Vintage USA made Bass Weejuns bought new in 1980 indoors and Bass 6' hunting shoes outdoors
J. Press British Short Warmer
BB yellow cashmere scarf
Patchwork Irish walking hat bought during term at Trinity College Dublin during my undergraduate studies.


----------



## hbs midwest

svb said:


> So... some of the individual elements are obviously nothing all that spectacular, but I try to get the most mileage out of what I've got.


And so it is with any number of us--you are doing well and looking good.

Nice first post...welcome aboard. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## svb

Untilted said:


> You certainly succeeded! well done.





AldenPyle said:


> Great SoCal trad!





Reddington said:


> And that's the ethos of 'trad'. A hand-me-down blazer, dad's watch, clothes that never go out of 'style', etc. We get the most of what we have and leave the fashion trends to the 'fashionistas'. A job well done my friend.





hbs midwest said:


> And so it is with any number of us--you are doing well and looking good.
> 
> Nice first post...welcome aboard. :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Thanks for all the compliments!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

Spent the weekend in 
501s (except for Sunday Liturgy)
LLB turtlenecks
ancient Harris tweed 3/2
LLB MHSs
Schneider Loden

Meetings today...greet new colleague.
BB OCBD--uni stripe, burgundy
BS regimental--Dublin Fusiliers (Kenya red/navy/leaf green)
Bass generic leather belt--oxblood
LLB twills--loden green, usual specs
PRL genric socks--navy
LLB mocs
JAB navy serge 3/2, ancient and venerable
BB white linen PS
The inevitable Schneider loden

Army winter gloves w/wool inserts, Prince Charles Edward tartan scarf in briefcase.

Enjoy the week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps


----------



## Untilted

Andy Roo said:


> I'm in my room, studying for three very difficult finals. I don't expect to sleep tonight, nor tomorrow night...and probably not the following night. It's alright - the image of Cutty Sark in a clean glass is as inspiring as anything right now. I expect to see many of those, come Wednesday.
> 
> You may be wondering why I'm wearing shoes in my own study. Me too.


Same. Final week. 

blue university stripe ocbd i pulled out from laundry basket, old faded olive chinos, navy surcingle belt and weejuns.

i must have worn this exact combo for 7+ times this semester. the beauty of trad.


----------



## Prepstyle

https://imageshack.us

PRL Quilted Wool Cardigan/Jacket
J Crew blue University Stripe OCBD
PRL Tie from Marshals
PRL Khaki Cords
J Crew McAllister Boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys vest
Richards sweater
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Just to knock ^ off the top of the board. 

Blue Press Flap Pocket OCBD
Tan Bills M2 6-Wale Corduroy
Merlot AE Belt
Blue BB Argyle
Cordovan AE Bradley Blucher


----------



## tsweetland

Land's End pink OCBD
J. Crew Navy V Neck Sweater
J. Crew Dress Chinos
Navy Argyles
Weejuns
Rugby belt with slide plaque buckle
Panerai luminor watch
Brooks duffel coat
Barbour Briefcase


----------



## Tucker

BB OCBD, blue
Bills M1, khaki, cuffed, no break
Press whale belt
BB cotton socks, light khaki
BB unlined shell penny loafers

I'm tired of the warm weather.


----------



## oldschoolprep

J. Press 3B sack sport in green, wheat, taupe, and orange plaid
BB Blue OCBD
Polo orange wool challis necktie with flying mallard motiff
Corbin British Khaki gabardine trousers
Alden 663s in bugundy calfskin
Bugundy calfskin Traflagar belt
Polo green PS with foxhead motiff
Battered Barbour Border
M baseball hat (New Era wool fitted model)

FEDEX man just delivered my new J. Press British Short Warm. Will have to check it out after class and doctoral student workshop.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Snow, Ice, & Skeleton Crew at HQ*

BB OCBD-yellow
LE ancient Shetland crew--garnet heather
BB surcingle--navy
LLB chino twills--navy, usual specs; would have been 501s except for HQ dress code police in the area
PRL ragg socks
LLB MHSs
LLB Baxter State parka--hunter green
Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan scarf
Army issue winter gloves--black cowhide, knit wool inserts

Spent the early morning clearing out the previous night's productivity from the driveway and walks...

Enjoy Tuesday--stay warm & dry! :icon_pale:

hbs


----------



## Falstaff

Alden 563's
CH navy OTC's

BB belt
Berle flannels
FA McCluer PPBD
Harolds tie (please pardon the width)
BB sack


----------



## hbs midwest

Falstaff said:


> Alden 563's
> CH navy OTC's
> 
> BB belt
> Berle flannels
> FA McCluer PPBD
> Harolds tie (please pardon the width)
> BB sack


Falstaff...

*Classic Style. :icon_smile:*

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^Nice tassels which need a vigorious brushing


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
H- ps
HF- brown cords


----------



## Falstaff

mcarthur said:


> ^Nice tassels which need a vigorious brushing


 Ah, the cordovan god speaks! Thanks, and I was thinking that same thing about 2pm today. I've already got the newspaper laid out, in fact.


----------



## jpeirpont

Great fit, Iam. Who's the maker?


----------



## kevinbelt

Very sharp indeed.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Prepstyle-
How is the J. Crew OCBD? looks nice.

iammatt- looking sharp.

Would most here say iammatt's jacket is too short?

I only ask because that looks about how my jackets fit me, and I've lately become self-conscious about it.


----------



## Reddington

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Would most here say iammatt's jacket is too short?
> 
> I only ask because that looks about how my jackets fit me, and I've lately become self-conscious about it.


No, I'd say it's fine. Good to show some shirt cuff.

Cheers.


----------



## iammatt

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> iammatt- looking sharp.
> 
> Would most here say iammatt's jacket is too short?
> 
> I only ask because that looks about how my jackets fit me, and I've lately become self-conscious about it.


Thanks. I assume you mean the overall length and not the sleeves. I think most people wear their jackets way too long. To me, this is the classic, correct length. You could probably go slightly longer, but my legs are shortish compared to my body, so a longer length looks bad on me.


----------



## Prepstyle

*J Crew OCBD*



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Prepstyle-
> How is the J. Crew OCBD? looks nice.


Very soft and broken in, so its very comfortable, trim fit. 
The collar is very short, which i like for casual wear under as sweater or by itself with jeans, but I wouldn't wear with a suit or to work.
Look for them on sale for $40 (or cheaper). They had pink striped ones this summer that I missed. Maybe they'll show up at the outlet in the spring.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

B2 charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack
B2 blue OCBD
RL challis diamond point bow
B2 yellow shetland
Burg ribbon belt
501s (yeah, yeah: I'm bored with this myself.)
Burg/yellow hooped socks
AE MacNeils


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

iammatt said:


> Thanks. I assume you mean the overall length and not the sleeves. I think most people wear their jackets way too long. To me, this is the classic, correct length. You could probably go slightly longer, but my legs are shortish compared to my body, so a longer length looks bad on me.


Thanks for the affirmation.

As someone who also worries about having legs that are too short (6'2", 34" inseam) I think this style, may be on the short side, but fits me much better. If I wore my jackets like Aldenpyle does (very sharply, I might add) on the previous page, I'd be 3/4 legs.


----------



## Desk Jockey

First time I wore a suit to my new place of employment. Also the first time having a drink at lunch, contemplating braining someone.

Barbour Beaufort
BB grey Fitz
BB white spread collar
J Press double width Guards stripe in cardinal & navy
J&M cap toe bals (with a positively mirror-like shine)
White linen & tie clip as is _de rigueur_

An Old Fashioned if anyone was wondering. You know, 'cause even when I drink I'm pretentious.


----------



## tripreed

HL Poling and Sons said:


>


I like that shetland.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Trip. I do, too. It's a nice, soft yellow.


----------



## Brownshoe

Right, I need a yellow crewneck and a dark brown one. You guys are selling me on them.

Soft lambswool Hickey Freeman jacket: herringbone pattern, 3 open patch pockets, undarted, sofy-shouldered, narrow lapels, 3/2 roll, side vents (!)

Press gingham BD

vintage BB olive wool knit tie

Press moleskin trou (narrow jeans cut)

bottom-of-the-drawer generic argyles

J&M saddle oxfords

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7269529

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7269526

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7269528


----------



## Untilted

BShoe, you are really going for the hardcore, hip, Band of Outsider look lately...


----------



## Falstaff

^Now _that's_ a cuff if I've ever seen one; nicely done. Great ensemble.


----------



## kevinbelt

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7269526


I really like the way the bottom of your tie peeks out from between the buttons of your blazer. Normally I'm not a fan of knit ties, but this is a cool look.

Edit: It's easier to see what I'm talking about in the enlarged version. The thumbnail isn't really big enough to make it out.


----------



## jjohnson12

HL, You're always an inspiration. Love the socks. 
I'm a big fan of my 501's also, probably too much.



HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack
> B2 blue OCBD
> RL challis diamond point bow
> B2 yellow shetland
> Burg ribbon belt
> 501s (yeah, yeah: I'm bored with this myself.)
> Burg/yellow hooped socks
> AE MacNeils


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe - Creative as usual. I on the other hand am about as plain vanilla trad as it might be possible to be. 
A challenge: How could I make this blander? Without becoming less tradly, that is?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Barneys sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
FR loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

I likewise am feeling a desire for a yellow shetland.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Bought BB's version in the final days of the winter sale. Very multi-purpose.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> Very multi-purpose.


do you use it as a scarf or something?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> do you use it as a scarf or something?


And, given how voluminous a medium is, a tent in inclement weather.


----------



## Daniele

This pic was taken during the spring, the suit was a navy kid mohair. Today I'm wearing the equivalent in medium weight worsted, same shirt with collar bar and a very similar vintage tie (square end, horizontal stripes in shades of avio blue, purple and grey, US made). Charcoal socks and vintage chiseled toe black lace-ups to complete the outfit.

https://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hrfyrjkr126as1.jpg

Haircut is much better today


----------



## longwing

AldenPyle said:


> I on the other hand am about as plain vanilla trad as it might be possible to be.


AP, I always enjoy your photos. For some of us, it's just to easy to overdress - even as jpv trads.

Didn't you use to take those furtive snapshots in the elevator mirror? I thought that those went well with your screen name.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Wintery Wednesday*

White BB OCBD
3B sack lambswool J. Press Pressidential multicolor check sport coat
BB bone cavalry twills no break with 1 3/4" cuffs
Robert Talbott dark burgundy necktie with flying mallard motiff
Alden shell cordovan tassel loafers 
BB dark brown alligator belt
New J. Press British Warmer (1990 model now relegated to primary winter dog walking coat - decided to retain heavily starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast pocket as a reminder of the many important events to which it was worn)
Blue "oatmeal" tweed Irish walking hat


----------



## tripreed

AldenPyle said:


>


Plain vanilla? Maybe. But this might be one of my favorite outfits that you've posted.


----------



## mpcsb

tripreed said:


> Plain vanilla? Maybe. But this might be one of my favorite outfits that you've posted.


ditto that, vanilla, all time favorite


----------



## Danny

I work at home so here's a chance to actually wear a suit!

Going to policy event at the CATO institute. Let's see what should I wear...

English American Navy 3/2 suit
Blue Press OCBD
BB #1 Burgundy tie
Vintage Black Longwings
White square, straight fold
Camel Gloverall Duffle coat


----------



## kevinbelt

I'm with Trip. When I saw it, I didn't think "that looks plain". I thought "that looks pretty damn good". I think more people could stand to be a little more plain.


----------



## dandypauper

Desk Jockey said:


> An Old Fashioned if anyone was wondering. You know, 'cause even when I drink I'm pretentious.


Bourbon or Rye (southern trad or northern trad)? Bitters, I hope.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Danny said:


> I work at home so here's a chance to actually wear a suit!
> 
> Going to policy event at the CATO institute. Let's see what should I wear...
> 
> English American Navy 3/2 suit
> Blue Press OCBD
> BB #1 Burgundy tie
> Vintage Black Longwings
> White square, straight fold
> Camel Gloverall Duffle coat


Have a great time at the CATO event. It is a very interesting and special place.


----------



## mcarthur

Danny said:


> I work at home so here's a chance to actually wear a suit!
> 
> Going to policy event at the CATO institute. Let's see what should I wear...
> 
> English American Navy 3/2 suit
> Blue Press OCBD
> BB #1 Burgundy tie
> Vintage Black Longwings
> White square, straight fold
> Camel Gloverall Duffle coat


Sounds nice


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wintery Wednesday by the Lake*

BB tattersall BD--dark red/black on white
BS regimental--Bucks Hussars (hunter green/cardinal red)
LLB chino twills--taupe, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter green
PRL generic socks--hunter green
LLB mocs--waterproofed w/Sno-seal
Huntington ancient 3/2blazer--hunter green flannel
PS--fox hunt scene silk print
Schneider loden

Got photos taken for new corp ID--had more fun than could be considered wholesome...

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> B2 charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack
> B2 blue OCBD
> RL challis diamond point bow
> B2 yellow shetland
> Burg ribbon belt
> 501s (yeah, yeah: I'm bored with this myself.)
> Burg/yellow hooped socks
> AE MacNeils


HL...

Great combination--you're inspiring me to attempt the bow-over-crewneck approach.

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Brownshoe - Creative as usual. I on the other hand am about as plain vanilla trad as it might be possible to be.
> A challenge: How could I make this blander? Without becoming less tradly, that is?


On closer inspection it's not bland at all.


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> Brownshoe - Creative as usual. I on the other hand am about as plain vanilla trad as it might be possible to be.
> A challenge: How could I make this blander? Without becoming less tradly, that is?


AP....

If this is plain vanilla, it is very fine, double-strength Madagascar vanilla!

Understated, not bland.

hbs


----------



## Zingari

HL Those Burg/yellow socks could pass for 11th Hussars


----------



## Jolly Roger

Danny said:


> I work at home so here's a chance to actually wear a suit!
> 
> Going to policy event at the CATO institute. Let's see what should I wear...
> 
> English American Navy 3/2 suit
> Blue Press OCBD
> BB #1 Burgundy tie
> Vintage Black Longwings
> White square, straight fold
> Camel Gloverall Duffle coat


The State-O Institute, eh? Kling's talk on healthcare?

Enjoy.

Your ensemble sounds nice.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Gentlemen, thanks for all the kind words. It helps allay the nervousness I get when I read things like "overdressed", "stand to be a little more plain", etc. But that's just my innate paranoia speaking. Or is it narcissism?

Brownshoe, great ensemble. Love the jacket and those cuffs!

Alden, ditto. Great tie width, too!

And as for the versatility of the yellow shetland, I agree: you can make a scard, a broach, a teradactyl....

Cheers, boys,

HL


----------



## Desk Jockey

dandypauper said:


> Bourbon or Rye (southern trad or northern trad)? Bitters, I hope.


Bourbon, bitters and but a touch of water (though simple syrup is simply better). I've had one too many destroyed by an ounce or three of soda, which does nothing but turn it into swamp water. Rye I reserve for Manhattans, perfect as a matter of course.

LE green cotton sweater
BB blue/white OCBD
Levi's 501s
LLB Blucher mocs


----------



## longwing

HL Poling and Sons said:


> It helps allay the nervousness I get when I read things like "overdressed".....


HLP, I don't know if you're speaking of my comment to AP, but I simply meant that where I live one who attempts to look nice tends to stick out. No disrespect to those with style.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL sport shirt
HF- brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Danny

Jolly Roger said:


> The State-O Institute, eh? Kling's talk on healthcare?
> 
> Enjoy.
> 
> Your ensemble sounds nice.


Yessir. It was pretty boring. But I met some neat guys at the back of the room. They were eating ALL the sandwiches during the talk.

It was at the Rayburn building next to the Capitol. There were 3 guys staging a Pro-War rally and caddy corner to them 3 guys staging an Anti-War one. Very symmetrical. Very nice.

Afterwards I went to Bullfeathers and then to Brooks and Press. Got one of those nifty collar clips/holders.

BTW, just for reference I wore my pink Press OCBD not the blue one

Danny


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
AC polo
Kiton pant
TB belt
Armani socks
Zegna loafers


----------



## Acacian

Danny said:


> I work at home so here's a chance to actually wear a suit!
> 
> Going to policy event at the CATO institute. Let's see what should I wear...
> 
> English American Navy 3/2 suit
> Blue Press OCBD
> BB #1 Burgundy tie
> Vintage Black Longwings
> White square, straight fold
> Camel Gloverall Duffle coat


Sounds about right. The times that I have attended their seminars, most people were dressed in standard K Street attire - you'll probably stand out as one of the better dressed individuals.

If you hang around after the seminar, you'll meet some VERY interesting people. Last time I was there I randomly ended up chatting with the Ambassador to the U.S. from Norway. Also, a lot of people from the other think tanks such as AEI and Heritage go, and they're interesting to talk to as well. I need to get back down there for a seminar or two...


----------



## vwguy

Tan lambswool sweater
light blue OCBD
Olive chinos
LL Bean Rustic penny loafers

Brian


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Thursday Winter Togs*

Office this morniing. Class early afternoon with final project presentations which should be very interesting. Then off to take Bo to vet for check-up and inoculations.

White Polo OCBD
BB 3B Camelhair Prince of Wales Plaid Sportcoat - grey, black, cream, red.
Robert Talbott red club tie with fishing fly motiff
Trafalgar alligator belt with brass buckle
BB grey flannel trousers
Alden shell cordovan low vamp loafers in office/class - Bean Mocs to and from.
BB 6/3 Camelhair polo coat
BB Royal Stewart scarf
Patchwork Irish walking hat


----------



## Patrick06790

Feeling kind of Mr. Rogers-y after a particularly grueling evening with the addicts. Left the tie on in accordance with some vague principle.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Feeling kind of Mr. Rogers-y after a particularly grueling evening with the addicts. Left the tie on in accordance with some vague principle.


Patrick...

Great tattersall/tie mix...just a touch professorial.

You seldom, if ever, seem to have an off day--at least sartorially.

Well done. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody Thursday by the Lake*

BB OCBD--pink
BS regimental--Brigade of Guards
LLB chino twills--sage green
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs--weatherproofed for the season
Huntington venerable 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton--navy
Schneider loden jagermantl

Gloves and tartan scarf in briefcase--in the event...

Today's combinations remind me of the lapel pin sported by the Goth Chick librarian in a previous legal place of employment: *DID YOU* *DRESS IN THE DARK, OR ARE YOU JUST AN ARTIST?* oh, well...vanilla can be good.

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Corcovado

white OCBD
repp tie
blue blazer
gay flannel slacks
burgundy captoes


----------



## mcarthur

Lock & Co- grouse fedora pure wool tweeds


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
H- ps
Corbin brown cords


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Great hat, Mac!

And let's hear it for the Black Watch sportcoat and pink OCBD, hbs!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> And let's hear it for the Black Watch sportcoat and pink OCBD, hbs!


Thank you--mrs hbs will testify that this is a favorite combination.

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

mcarthur said:


> Lock & Co- grouse fedora pure wool tweeds


Nice cover, MacArthur, especially for this time of year.


----------



## wnh

Went in for a job interview today:

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB white pinpoint OCBD
JAB Argyle & Sutherland tie, 3"
Bills chamois khakis
generic (and cheap, and in desperate need of replacement) burgundy belt
Polo socks, tan
Weejuns

Went well, I think.


----------



## hbs midwest

wnh said:


> Went in for a job interview today:
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB white pinpoint OCBD
> JAB Argyle & Sutherland tie, 3"
> Bills chamois khakis
> generic (and cheap, and in desperate need of replacement) burgundy belt
> Polo socks, tan
> Weejuns
> 
> Went well, I think.


Wishing you the best in this endeavour.

hbs


----------



## kevinbelt

mcarthur said:


> Lock & Co- grouse fedora pure wool tweeds


This is what a hat should be. I like this very much.


----------



## mcarthur

wnh said:


> Went in for a job interview today:
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB white pinpoint OCBD
> JAB Argyle & Sutherland tie, 3"
> Bills chamois khakis
> generic (and cheap, and in desperate need of replacement) burgundy belt
> Polo socks, tan
> Weejuns
> 
> Went well, I think.


^Best of luck! Hope you get invited back to the next interview


----------



## mcarthur

Kevinbelt & Oldschoolprep-
Thank you


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB light blue Shetland
BB red/white OCBD
Levi's brown 559s
Quoddy camp mocs

Received a new pair of deadstock Florsheim longwings this afternoon. On first and every other impression these things are awesome. That and the "gunboat" moniker is as apt as can be.


----------



## topbroker

Dressed business casual today, but in a trad style. My workplace is business casual (alas), which I buck by wearing ties usually three days a week; I *always* wear a suit or a sportjacket. Today was one of the tieless days:

Black Jos. Bank cuffed corduroys
Red mini-check Brooks Bros. button-down, with crisp white tee underneath 
Vintage Brooks Bros. tan camelhair jacket
Black woven leather belt
Christmas pocket square (red with green holly leaves), puff fold
Vermeil American flag lapel pin
Black OTC socks
Burgundy and black Florsheim dress saddles (akin to AE Sheltons)
Swiss army watch with black leather band
Black double-breasted Nautica topcoat
Black leather gloves
Red patterned scarf
Fawn fedora with black band


----------



## kevinbelt

You're quite welcome, Mcarthur.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Frozen Friday by the Lake*

BB Madras BD--navy, wine, gold on dark khaki ground
BS bow--Old Downside--Navy, wine/marigold
LLB khaki twills, usual specs
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL heavy navy socks
LLB MHSs
JAB ancient 3/2--navy
PS--cotton/linen, wine
Schneider loden

Scarf/gloves in briefcase

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Zingari

Talking of hats....here is my latest aquisition. perfect for frosty mornings out on the moors!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*My Kind of Business Casual Day*

Typical cold and overcast winter day in the Peoples' Republic of Ann Arbor today. Catching up on some administrative tasks, revising scope of a consulting project, completing a critique of a journal article and reviewing editor's comments on forthcoming book calls for my kind of business casual attire today.

White BB OCBD
Medium blue Alan Paine cableknit sweater
H. Freeman MTM 3B sack sportcoat with flapped patch side pockets, breast patch pocket in wheat, light grey and light blue plaid
Light grey wool flannel trousers
J. Press navy surcingle belt
Polo black PS with foxhead motiff
Barbour tweed cheviot field coat (can't remember model name)
David Hanna & Sons white & grey houndstooth Irish walking hat
8" LL Bean boots with dark brown uppers
Yellow BB cashmere scarf


----------



## Prepstyle

https://img135.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00005xe6.jpg

https://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00004id7.jpg

https://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00006jf8.jpg

Orvis Harris Tweed Herringbone Sack
Bean Shetland Vest
RPL Blue OCBD
BB "346" Tie
Lucky Jeans
JCrew Argyles
CH Tan Penneys


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep-
Your business casual attire sounds very nice. If you have the opportunity, I would like to see a picture of your hat


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF brown cords
VV- ps


----------



## Tom Rath

Brooks vintage tweed sack coat
Brooks university stripe OCBD
RL tan cashmere knit tie
J Press merino wool cardigan vest
vintage green army pants
Alden shell boots - cigar
Devil lapel pin from the 1920s


----------



## hbs midwest

Phil said:


> Brooks vintage tweed sack coat
> Brooks university stripe OCBD
> RL tan cashmere knit tie
> J Press merino wool cardigan vest
> vintage green army pants
> Alden shell boots - cigar
> Devil lapel pin from the 1920s


Well put-together, Phil...

Hmmm...vintage green army pants? think I remember something like that from a previous life.

Great combination.

Enjoy the weekend.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

Ran into Tradly at the shop today... still think he made off with Squire's pen.

PRL brown tweed (yes it's not that trad, I bought it during my Anglo experimentation)
BB blue/white PPBD
J Press navy surcingle belt
LE navy w/ gold griffin skinny tie
Bill's M2s button fly
J Crew British khaki argyles
Vintage Florsheim Longwings in burgundy


----------



## Falstaff

Phil said:


> Brooks vintage tweed sack coat
> Brooks university stripe OCBD
> RL tan cashmere knit tie
> J Press merino wool cardigan vest
> vintage green army pants
> Alden shell boots - cigar
> Devil lapel pin from the 1920s


A classic look! Great stuff.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AlanC

From last night...










Oxxford db dj
Zegna shirt
Hanauer tie
red silk pocket square
Park Roger dress set
Pantherella silk hose with white pindots
AE Park Avenues (I know, I know--give me time)
white silk opera scarf (not pictured)


----------



## tripreed

AlanC said:


> From last night...


Lookin' sharp. Is that a batwing bow tie? If so, good choice.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Knock Around Saturday*

after spending the morning loading the new version of SPSS on my personal laptop, it now time for traditional Saturday errands - cleaners, hardware store, Whole Foods, Borders et al - with Bo in the back of the Cherokee. Brief but nasty storm this morning between 9 and 10 that glazed over streets and parking lots made driving quite treacherous.

BB blue and white university stripe shirt
Alan Paine navy crewneck sweater
Maize medium wale corduroy trousers cuffed with no break
Navy surcingle belt from J. Press
6" LL Bean Maine Hunting shoes
Navy Barbour Bedale with Mitt Romney for President button discreetly pinned under collar
USA made deerskin gloves
BB yellow cashmere scarf
Patchwork Hanna and sons Irish walking hat


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Did you wear a homburg with your good looking attire?


----------



## mcarthur

HSM- Camel hair sport jacket
RL BD sport shirt
HF- navy cords
H- ps


----------



## OscarTheWild

*Happy seasons greetings!*

Nutcracker in the beautiful Richmond Landmark theater with 6 year old.

RLPL cardigan (1990?)
RL knit tie
RL buttondown (no polo on chest)
RL tartan pants
Dore Dore socks
Tassel loafers


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Did you wear a homburg with your good looking attire?


I fear not. It is on the list of 2008 acquisitions. I bid on a vintage Disney homburg a couple of weeks back but didn't win.


----------



## jph712

AE Loafers - ebay p/u
Berle Charleston Khakis
BB OCBD
J Crew Regimental Tie
LL Bean Merino Wool Polo Sweater in Charcoal

+the Wife liked it


----------



## Desk Jockey

Nothing like expecting _*Snowpocalypse 2007*_ and getting light & sporadic drizzle. Washingtonians still stocked up on bread and milk like we've run out of cows and wheat.

Burberry trench
BB blazer (linened up as always)
BB white OCBD
J Crew navy w/ red & yellow flower bow
J Crew navy cabled lambswool sweater
BB black & grey herringbone flannel trousers
J Crew grey w/ maroon, light grey & white argyles
Bass half-strap black Weejuns


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey in a bow! YAY!

get a cheap used digital camera on ebay so we can see what your outfits look like.


----------



## jjohnson12

*Christmas Party Attire*





First posting on this thread -
LL Bean Weekend Oxford - with bad roll
J Crew Sweater Vest
Scottish Tartan Tie - ebay
Polo Wyeth Corduroy Coat
Levi 501's
Uninspired brown socks
J Crew Shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni suit
LP scarf
Charvet tie
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna belt
NM gloves
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers


----------



## Joe Tradly

Desk Jockey said:


> Ran into Tradly at the shop today... still think he made off with Squire's pen.
> 
> PRL brown tweed (yes it's not that trad, I bought it during my Anglo experimentation)
> BB blue/white PPBD
> J Press navy surcingle belt
> LE navy w/ gold griffin skinny tie
> Bill's M2s button fly
> J Crew British khaki argyles
> Vintage Florsheim Longwings in burgundy


I can confirm that Mr. Jockey's new longwings are fantastic, and that he can pull off the narrow tie with aplomb.

I cannot confirm, however the status of Squire's pen.

JB


----------



## longwing

Mujib, I'm a fan of green tweed. Nice jacket. I have one similar to yours except that it contains quite a bit of blue. I like yours better.


----------



## Connemara

Where did you get that Fair Isle?!?!?! It's awesome.


----------



## Mujib

My horrible photography makes green of grays and white of pinks. The tweed is actually gray and the shirt is actually pink.

Connemara, the fair isle is Polo from Macys. It came down to ~ $55 from the ridiculous original price.


----------



## AlanC

The cold winds were blowing in Dixie today so it was a good excuse to pull out the polo coat:










Eldridge/Rothman camelhair polo coat
Drake's scarf
VS/Fawcett fedora

Brooks Brothers herringbone suit
Talbott shirt
Nick Hilton tie
RL Polo wool square
Calzificio Italiano wool socks (from TJ Maxx)
BB Peal/EG brogues


----------



## Untilted

AlanC, my favorite outfit of yours!!!


----------



## topbroker

Marshall Field's Field Gear cuffed tan chinos (with slightly wide 20" leg openings, which I like) 
Brooks Bros. button-down, burgundy ground w/white stripes
Brown jeans belt
Tan patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan tan suede loafers with white insets
Lorus watch with tan band
Brown leather jacket
Brown leather gloves
Brown corduroy driving cap


----------



## Reddington

B2 Blue OCBD
Munsingwear dark green polo
PRL khakis
LLB Bean boots
Leatherman D-ring belt
LLB field jacket


----------



## Patrick06790

The crack snow removal team doesn't do anything useful, such as getting their fat fannies out of the truck and grabbing a shovel.

Which is okay, as I can use the exercise.

After I saw Untilted's scarf I had to have one.


----------



## Untilted

looks great, pat.


----------



## mcarthur

^How many inches of snow?


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> ^How many inches of snow?


About 10 inches Thursday and then early this morning it started with the freezing rain/sleet stuff. That continued on and off all day so now there's a nice crusty layer of icy goodness on everything. Plus wind. It was fun tromping around in all this today. Hooray for Bean boots.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## Dr. Dennis

Rain, snow and sleet in Boston
Ancient BB khakis, 30 year old waxy leather chuka boots, BB blue gingham BD, red Orvis Montana Morning zip neck, navy Beaufort (unlined), Andover Shop Patch driving cap and patch scarf , Waxy dk brown belt and Rolex Explorer I . 

Dr. Dennis


----------



## mcarthur

^ Welcome to the forum


----------



## Naval Gent

Tonight Naval Wife and I chaperoned the Young Gentlemen's Junior Cotillion Christmas dance.

JAB sack blazer
BB tartan vest
Drakes red grouse tie (partridge-like)
White button down
Grey Lands End forward pleat trousers with braces

Not seen:
Alden black cap toe bals
Aquascutum trench coat
Brown Akubra trilby 
(cold and windy here)

Scott


----------



## Falstaff

^Great get-up all around, particularly the vest. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## Untilted

NG, love the vest.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie shearling coat
LP polo
Zegna pant
NM scarf
Portoland gloves
Brioni belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Again*

Spent the non-ecclesiastical portions of the weekend in LLB footgear, sweaters, parka, etc in snow removal...Yes, Patrick--we also got hit. :icon_pale:

BB OCBD--white
BS repp--Exeter (navy/cardinal red/gold)
LLB chino twills--navy
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB heavy-duty mocs, winterproofed
JAB Harris tweed ancient & venerable (1980 vintage) 3/2
PS--yellow wool challis, deep red/navy equestrian motif print
Schneider loden
Scarf & gloves in briefcase

Have a good week, all! 

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Falstaff said:


> ^Great get-up all around, particularly the vest. Nicely done, sir!


Amen to that.

A defininte touch of class. 

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

Windy and thoroughly chilled today... perfect for picking up an extra day at work in my life of champagne wishes & caviar dreams.

Barbour Beaufort
Ancient BB black/white (with a faint red overcheck) Donegal sack
J Press blue/white OCBD
J Crew grey cardigan
J Crew yellow with purple & red flowers tie
BB grey flannels
Florshiem burgundy Longwings


----------



## Naval Gent

Falstaff said:


> ^Great get-up all around, particularly the vest. Nicely done, sir!


Thanks for the kind words, fellows. Falstaff, "get up" is one of my favorite expressions; I use it often, usually in the context of "where the he11 are you going in that get up?"

That photo came across rather dark, I'm afraid. My camera makes great, clear images, but when I manipulate the files for posting, they always seem to degrade quite a bit. I wish someone would write up some how-to tips.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

NG-
Nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF- brown cords
H- ps


----------



## stcolumba

A freezing day in Michigan. 

Barbour BD tattersall shirt
LLB Burgundy shetland sweater
LLB jeans
LLB thick wool socks
Montrail Comp shoes
Schneiders blue duffel coat


----------



## Falstaff

*Too busy, I wonder?*

Weejuns
BB OTC argyles
Berle houndstooth trousers
LE jacket
Atkinson's tie
FA MacCluer shirt
Alvin-Dennis overcoat

It seemed busy at first, but I think it might have turned out okay, although I'm still a little uncertain.


----------



## Untilted

^ i like those trousers!


Last day to prep out before leaving the country! challenging HLP&S!
greyflannel+salmonshetland+greenuniversitystripeocbd+rugbywoolbatwingbow


----------



## hbs midwest

Falstaff said:


> Weejuns
> BB OTC argyles
> Berle houndstooth trousers
> LE jacket
> Atkinson's tie
> FA MacCluer shirt
> Alvin-Dennis overcoat
> 
> It seemed busy at first, but I think it might have turned out okay, although I'm still a little uncertain.


Not to worry--It's just fine.

Quite well-put-together. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## wnh

Falstaff said:


> Weejuns
> BB OTC argyles
> Berle houndstooth trousers
> LE jacket
> Atkinson's tie
> FA MacCluer shirt
> Alvin-Dennis overcoat
> 
> It seemed busy at first, but I think it might have turned out okay, although I'm still a little uncertain.


I, too, think it looks fine. What's the image on the tie?


----------



## Falstaff

Untilted said:


> ^ i like those trousers!
> 
> Last day to prep out before leaving the country! challenging HLP&S!
> greyflannel+salmonshetland+greenuniversitystripeocbd+rugbywoolbatwingbow


Tilt, many thanks, sir. Great stuff, yourself, as always. Whose OCBD is that?
WNH, those are pheasants. They're a tad hard to make out, I know.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Looks great, Tilt! Beautifully done.

If I may, there's a rather common misperception on this board of what a bat's wing bow tie is. Bat's wing bows are cut straight across, no curve or shape to the body, and are blunt on the ends. What you're wearing is often called a diamond point. You can find examples here: https://www.bowtieclub.com/shape_page

The third picture, what they call a straight edge, is a bat's wing.

Happy Hols,

HL


----------



## Desk Jockey

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Looks great, Tilt! Beautifully done.
> 
> If I may, there's a rather common misperception on this board of what a bat's wing bow tie is. Bat's wing bows are cut straight across, no curve or shape to the body, and are blunt on the ends. What you're wearing is often called a diamond point. You can find examples here: https://www.bowtieclub.com/shape_page
> 
> The third picture, what they call a straight edge, is a bat's wing.
> 
> Happy Hols,
> 
> HL


Huh... apparently they're named after the cricket bat not the mammal. Learn something new every day.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Last Final of the Year*


----------



## Brownshoe

gray 3/2 tweed Southwick sack
elderly pink Izod OCBD...soooooooooo soft
Polo knit tie
Press camel moleskins
BB "Bean sweater pattern" sox
Weejuns

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7308011

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7308010

wake me when the Christmas party gets rolling...

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7308049


----------



## longwing

^ This is the man who once worried that he might be mistaken for a Blockbuster employee. Imagine that.


----------



## Patrick06790

Take away the jacket, tie, shirt, trousers, shoes and all vestiges of good taste; triple the somnolence; add ill-fitting chinos, crummy shirt and blue vest...

Nah. He'll never cut it as a Blockbusterer.

Here in the boonies it was clear, sunny and quite cold today. I went out with a friend determined to win a local "scenes of winter" photo contest. First prize: dinner for two at a well-regarded local eatery. Second prize - dinner for four at same.

Anyway I am head-to-toe LL Bean here, from the heavy-duty wool pants to the long johns to the boots to the socks and the sweater and the flannel shirt etc. The only non-Leon of Maine items are the scarf (a donation from a friendly chiropractor) and the JAB suspenders holding up my britches. (Oh, and the crummy waterlogged gloves.)

Moments later a couple of deer appeared. This is usually a good time to duck, as it's not uncommon for some dolt to be blasting away, even in a semi-residential area and out of season.


----------



## Brownshoe

*Blockbusta*

A blast from the past! Ah, the Harris years...

I have been mistaken for:

a scientist
an accountant(!)
a lawyer(!!)
a high-end Realtor(??!!)
"that actor...what are you in?"(weirdly frequent)(I think they think I'm Rainn Wilson)
a sales clerk, at men's stores

Love that field coat, Patrick. I have one in olive green that is fine, but when I saw your picture I regretted not choosing the classic "saddle" color.

WARNING: COMING FRIDAY TO THIS THREAD:

An Homage to the OPH: The Punk/Prep Connection

I smell disaster...


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday at HQ*

BB OCBD--unistripe-blue on white
BB bow--BB mini#1-deep red/gold/navy
501s (management sold the privilege to wear jeans today for $5.00 contributions to a local feed-the-needy charity)
BB surcingle--navy again
PRL wool ribbed socks--deep red
Gokey/Orvis mocs
JAB 1980 vintage 3/2--navy serge
PS--cotton/linen--yellow
Schneider loden

Cold weather emergency gear in briefcase

Upon seeing today's get-up (thinking of you, NG!) mrs hbs insisisted that I retell the story of my walking into J. LoMenzo's tailor shop here in Milwaukee sometime in 1981 or '82, affecting the style known as North Shore: jeans with sport jacket, in this case, 501s with the frequently-posted blue/grey Harris tweed from Bank...the little Sicilian gentleman took one look and exploded: *"...I thought you had class--but there you are in a three-hundred-dollar jacket* (remember this is the early 80s), *wearing OVERALLS! I TELL YOU--OVERALLS!!!" :icon_smile_big:*

Hope this has upped the entertainment value for at least some of you.

Have a great Tuesday, all--stay warm & dry.

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

Overalls? *Overalls*? Pish posh... pish posh I say.

Joe Banks DB Polo coat
Cream pashmina scarf (a "momento")
BB grey Fitzgerald
BB white spread
BB navy uni width tie
AE burgundy PAs
J Press collar bar & linen


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> WARNING: COMING FRIDAY TO THIS THREAD:
> 
> An Homage to the OPH: The Punk/Prep Connection
> 
> I smell disaster...


I'm ready. Gabba Gabba Hey.


----------



## Falstaff

Patrick06790 said:


> Here in the boonies it was clear, sunny and quite cold today. I went out with a friend determined to win a local "scenes of winter" photo contest.


Wonderful ensemble, sir. Add a golden retriever, a couple rugrats (perhaps on snowshoes), and some gorgeous model in a field coat, and I'd swear that you stepped out of Leon's catalogue.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co tobacco brown


----------



## Falstaff

986's
BB argyles
Harold's worsted wools
FA MacCluer point collar
BB sportcoat
Hanauer bow
Falstaff's ubiquitous (and only) Alvin-Dennis overcoat


----------



## mcarthur

^ Nice attire


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
Z-shirt
H- necktie
H- ps


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Blue Mercer OCBD
Navy LLB cotton crewneck sweater
Grey Levi's white tab cord "jeans"
Doc Martens (I walk to work..snow..)
Timex Easy Reader


----------



## Brownshoe

green Polo Congressman Angora jacket
Press tattersall bd
generic burgundy wool knit tie
BB yellow lambswool sweater vest
J Crew jeans and chunky brogues

BB toggle coat on back of door

(click to enlarge)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313046

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313048

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313047


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> green Polo Congressman Angora jacket
> Press tattersall bd
> generic burgundy wool knit tie
> BB yellow lambswool sweater vest
> J Crew jeans and chunky brogues
> 
> BB toggle coat on back of door
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313047


Shirt, tie, vest, jacket combo is perfect.


----------



## OscarTheWild

*Is this trad? Plaid: yes; Green: yes; Pink: yes*

*Is this trad? Plaid: yes; Green: yes; Pink: yes*

Argyle socks and knit tie too
Christmas party & cello recital for child.

Tis the season to be colourful and joyful.

Green plaid shirt (FC) with pink, orange, brown, purple and blue lines. (Custom - where else?)
Pink cashmere sweater ( 1 or 2 ply italian)
Green socks with pink light argyle? (J.Crew)


----------



## Naval Gent

Brownshoe said:


> green Polo Congressman Angora jacket
> Press tattersall bd
> generic burgundy wool knit tie
> BB yellow lambswool sweater vest
> J Crew jeans and chunky brogues
> 
> BB toggle coat on back of door
> 
> (click to enlarge)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7313046


Hey, aren't you Dwight Schrute?

Seriously, I dig that jacket and those little lapels. You've prompted me to put my yellow v-neck into the mix soon. Great look.

Scott


----------



## Reddington

OscarTheWild said:


> *Is this trad? Plaid: yes; Green: yes; Pink: yes*
> 
> Argyle socks and knit tie too
> Christmas party & cello recital for child.
> 
> Tis the season to be colourful and joyful.
> 
> Green plaid shirt (FC) with pink, orange, brown, purple and blue lines. (Custom - where else?)
> Pink cashmere sweater ( 1 or 2 ply italian)
> Green socks with pink light argyle? (J.Crew)


I'd say more prep than trad. A whimsical get-up though. 

Cheers.


----------



## tntele

*No pictures*

Morning:

Filson Waterfowl Sweater
Green LLB turtleneck
Olive green wool pants (Army Surplus)
Barbour Jacket
Lacrosse Waders

Limit of ducks by 9:00 (3 greenheads, 1 susie, 2 wood ducks)

Afternoon:

All the same, but Filson boots instead of waders and blaze orange hat and vest. My 10 year old son was finally able to get his first deer (a nice doe)

A great way to spend time w/ my son, enjoy the outdoors, and be away from work.


----------



## Patrick06790

Got rather unwelcome news tonight - I will be doing a lot of overnights the next two weeks because none of the geniuses in management even bothered to try and get the night man's vacation covered. Oh, and they want to give us comp time, not overtime.

So whatever modest plans I had for Xmas and New Year's are now shot to hell.

This will be a good time to infiltrate some GTH elements in the workplace. Imagine the graveyard guy wearing loud plaid pants.

I will also use the time to work on the stalled novel. Eff 'em if they can't take a joke.

So I set sail today not knowing of the heinousness that awaited me. Here I am staring vaguely Heavenward in the hope that my higher power will help me make some sense of it all. Wearing new Orvis lambswool pants, I like them, fills a hole in the winter odd trouser lineup. Opted for no cuffs so I could have them right away; Orvis gives skimpy cuffs and arguing with them does no good.

Shoes are Bass wingtips with lug soles, pretty rotten but just the thing for chasing addicts, skidding on snow and getting bad news from moronic bosses.


----------



## AlanC

Nice scarf.

Sorry about the blown holiday schedule.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
BG sweater
Kiton pant
KS belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## wolfhound986

Earlier today, underneath a grayish carcoat and an umbrella because it was in the low 50s and rainy.

BB burgundy wool v-neck
BB yellow OCBD
old generic brown leather belt
olive wide-wale cords, cuffed
navy wool argyles w/green diamonds
Alden burgundy shell 986s

What color could I have added to this? Trying to brighten up a rainy week via the wardrobe.


----------



## tsweetland

LE pink OCBD (the best $10 ocbd you can buy!)
J. Crew Navy v-neck sweater w/elbow patches
J. Crew dress chinos
Navy socks
Bean boots to the office, Weejuns in the office
BB duffel coat
Barbour Briefcase


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick - What is the shirt?


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Patrick - What is the shirt?


J. Press


----------



## stcolumba

HF 3 piece gray herringbone suit
J Press shirt blue/white Butcher stripe 
HF tie red with blue/gold dots
AE black Clifton shoes
Schneider duffel coat


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Got rather unwelcome news tonight - I will be doing a lot of overnights the next two weeks because none of the geniuses in management even bothered to try and get the night man's vacation covered. Oh, and they want to give us comp time, not overtime.
> 
> So whatever modest plans I had for Xmas and New Year's are now shot to hell.
> 
> This will be a good time to infiltrate some GTH elements in the workplace. Imagine the graveyard guy wearing loud plaid pants.
> 
> I will also use the time to work on the stalled novel. Eff 'em if they can't take a joke.
> 
> So I set sail today not knowing of the heinousness that awaited me. Here I am staring vaguely Heavenward in the hope that my higher power will help me make some sense of it all. Wearing new Orvis lambswool pants, I like them, fills a hole in the winter odd trouser lineup. Opted for no cuffs so I could have them right away; Orvis gives skimpy cuffs and arguing with them does no good.
> 
> Shoes are Bass wingtips with lug soles, pretty rotten but just the thing for chasing addicts, skidding on snow and getting bad news from moronic bosses.


Patrick...

Sorry about the holiday schedule.
The tweed coat is, to say the least, a looker--great color mix.
Hang in there--I like your attitude re: the stalled novel vs. management. :devil:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday at Dawn*

Dressed in the dark this morning--Global Sales Forum @ 6:30 am, followed by Department party/mandatory "team-building" meeting this pm...Are we having fun yet???

BB BD--pinpoint blue windowpane/tattersall on white
BS repp--ruby/marigold "Kennedy" stripes
LLB chino twills--taupe, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter green
PRL Argyles--navy, hunter/wine diamonds, old gold rakers
LLB mocs--old reliables--will later change into Alden/JAB tassel loafers to spare management sensibilities
Huntington ancient 3/2 jacket--hunter green flannel
PS--cotton linen, burgundy
Schneider loden
Cold weather kit in briefcase

Stay sane, warm, & dry, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like your attitude. Wishing you a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Sorry to hear about your work schedule. I have upmost confidents in you that you will make the best of this situation


----------



## hbs midwest

*Onward, ever Onward...*



mcarthur said:


> ^ I like your attitude. Wishing you a good day


 Thanks, Mac...Two meetings down, one to go. 

Enjoy Wednesday.

hbs


----------



## Falstaff

hbs midwest said:


> Dressed in the dark this morning--Global Sales Forum @ 6:30 am, followed by Department party/mandatory "team-building" meeting this pm...Are we having fun yet???
> 
> BB BD--pinpoint blue windowpane/tattersall on white
> BS repp--ruby/marigold "Kennedy" stripes
> LLB chino twills--taupe, usual specs
> BB surcingle--hunter green
> PRL Argyles--navy, hunter/wine diamonds, old gold rakers
> LLB mocs--old reliables--will later change into Alden/JAB tassel loafers to spare management sensibilities
> Huntington ancient 3/2 jacket--hunter green flannel
> PS--cotton linen, burgundy
> Schneider loden
> Cold weather kit in briefcase
> 
> Stay sane, warm, & dry, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Sounds like a great lineup. Clothing-wise, that is. The business lineup sounds like weeping and gnashing of teeth.


----------



## hbs midwest

wolfhound986 said:


> Earlier today, underneath a grayish carcoat and an umbrella because it was in the low 50s and rainy.
> 
> BB burgundy wool v-neck
> BB yellow OCBD
> old generic brown leather belt
> olive wide-wale cords, cuffed
> navy wool argyles w/green diamonds
> Alden burgundy shell 986s
> 
> What color could I have added to this? Trying to brighten up a rainy week via the wardrobe.


Try something with dark green/navy/deep red-wine mix.

Mrs hbs says that, with the addition of khaki, is the family palette.

hbs


----------



## Naval Gent

tntele said:


> Morning:
> 
> Filson Waterfowl Sweater
> Green LLB turtleneck
> Olive green wool pants (Army Surplus)
> Barbour Jacket
> Lacrosse Waders
> 
> Limit of ducks by 9:00 (3 greenheads, 1 susie, 2 wood ducks)
> 
> Afternoon:
> 
> All the same, but Filson boots instead of waders and blaze orange hat and vest. My 10 year old son was finally able to get his first deer (a nice doe)
> 
> A great way to spend time w/ my son, enjoy the outdoors, and be away from work.


Way cool. Quality ducks and great attire. What's your location?

I utilize surplus as well. I like the old thick Marine Corps Class A pants for winter outdoor wear. Press a crease in 'em and they look pretty darn smart, too.

Congrats to Junior.

Scott


----------



## hbs midwest

Naval Gent said:


> Congrats to Junior.
> 
> Scott


Congrats both on the deer, and for having a Dad who'll spend quality time with the young man! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

Patrick06790 said:


> Got rather unwelcome news tonight - I will be doing a lot of overnights the next two weeks because none of the geniuses in management even bothered to try and get the night man's vacation covered. Oh, and they want to give us comp time, not overtime.
> 
> So whatever modest plans I had for Xmas and New Year's are now shot to hell.
> 
> This will be a good time to infiltrate some GTH elements in the workplace. Imagine the graveyard guy wearing loud plaid pants.
> 
> I will also use the time to work on the stalled novel. Eff 'em if they can't take a joke.
> 
> So I set sail today not knowing of the heinousness that awaited me. Here I am staring vaguely Heavenward in the hope that my higher power will help me make some sense of it all. Wearing new Orvis lambswool pants, I like them, fills a hole in the winter odd trouser lineup. Opted for no cuffs so I could have them right away; Orvis gives skimpy cuffs and arguing with them does no good.
> 
> Shoes are Bass wingtips with lug soles, pretty rotten but just the thing for chasing addicts, skidding on snow and getting bad news from moronic bosses.


Patrick

Keep the chin up. Illegitimiti non carborundum!!!

By the way, a very handsome tweed sport coat. Please share maker and other key details


----------



## oldschoolprep

*On Lecture Trail*

On the US Competitiveness lecture trail again this week. Weather has adversely impacted this tour. As avid supporter of markets to allocate resources, I am now convinced we need to revist re-regulating the airline industry, in which their use of the term "Customer Service" is the ultimate oxymoron. Friendly skies, Bo's butt!!!

Back to business.

BB Navy chalk stripe 3B sack flannel suit with 2" trouser cuffs with absolutely no break
Alan Flusser white club collar shirt with white collar and white french cuffs
Red and blue cuff knots
BB black alligator strap
Heavily starched Irish linen handerchied in breast pocket
Alden Algonquin tipped tassel loafers
Red Robert Talbott paisley necktie


----------



## mcarthur

^ I agree with you that the friendly sky does not exist anymore. However, your attire makes up for it. Success to your quest


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD short shirt
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Naval Gent

Stepping out tonight with Naval Wife to celebrate 20 years of smooth sailing. Rare mid-week tie, so I snapped a photo.


















BB camel hair jacket
Tyrwhitt spread collar tattersall
BB bat wing bow
J Press flannel trousers
AE loafers

Scott


----------



## hbs midwest

Naval Gent said:


> Stepping out tonight with Naval Wife to celebrate 20 years of smooth sailing. Rare mid-week tie, so I snapped a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB camel hair jacket
> Tyrwhitt spread collar tattersall
> BB bat wing bow
> J Press flannel trousers
> AE loafers
> 
> Scott


Scott....
Congratulations and best wishes to you and Naval Wife...
Here's to many more! :icon_cheers:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

NG-
Congratulations on your twentieth wedding anniversary. Nice looking attire


----------



## HistoryDoc

Patrick, 
I dig that jacket.
HD


----------



## Brownshoe

Huh? Whuzzat?










Polo tartan bd
vintage silver-faced Timex on BB band
blue wool knit tie
BB fawn 3/2 cord sack
BB trad. fit jeans (I think these are about perfect)
Polo brown bucks

Should have worn my Bean duck shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
LP sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## Danny

^

Brownshoe I've see you wear that red RL shirt before, it's a winner.

It's nice...you don't see it in a trad outfit everyday, but somehow it's as classic as ever.


----------



## Falstaff

tntele said:


> My 10 year old son was finally able to get his first deer (a nice doe) . . . A great way to spend time w/ my son, enjoy the outdoors, and be away from work.


I can't imagine spending any more significant time than you just did with junior; congrats, man. This is a HUGE milestone!


----------



## Patrick06790

oldschoolprep said:


> By the way, a very handsome tweed sport coat. Please share maker and other key details


Salvation Army Special. Harris tweed. Has this funky double-sided button arrangement on the middle button so it can be fastened in the standard manner or sort of outside the line of the jacket, if that makes any sense. Heavy enough to work with a sweater for outdoors; light enough with the minimal lining to wear indoors without roasting. Closeups are best for actual color.

Currently Willimantic, Conn. is known as the Heroin Capital of the state.


----------



## stcolumba

Later, tonight...

HF tuxedo
BB Bib front spread collar tuxedo shirt
Tie and Cummerbund Polo black watch tartan
BB black oval cufflinks


----------



## oldschoolprep

Last US Competitiveness lecture of 2007. Feedback is message has resonated with audiences to date. However, today is first time with a non-American audience in DC. Interested in their reaction. Then heading home to A2 for Christmas and skiing in Utah until 1/2/2008. 


BB White OCBD
BB MTM navy blue 3b sack suite
Red, navy and yellow Robert Talbott repp tie
BB black alligator strap and monogrammed gold Tiffany slide buckle
Alden black calfskin loafers
Heavily starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast pocket
J. Press British short warmer
BB Tartan green cashmere scarf


----------



## Naval Gent

oldschoolprep said:


> Last US Competitiveness lecture of 2007. Feedback is message has resonated with audiences to date.


So what's the verdict, Doc? Are we competitive, or just an economic speed bump for China and India?

(Back to my spreadsheets - I feel the orientals gaining on me)

Scott


----------



## Desk Jockey

Long last couple days so I'll post yesterday & today. Went to a jazz club in Georgetown and ended up at a end-of-finals party at the University thereof on Tuesday night. Had a late lunch on Wed. with an alum at one of city's fine clubs and got dragged, after taking my dear townie friends to Martin's, to another party at Catholic (a WASP in a strange land)... which leads to now. Just now getting back to the roost, so yeah long day.

Yesterday: Barbour Beaufort 
BB blazer
BB blue OCBD
Rugby navy/yellow/cream tie
O'Connell's yellow surcingle belt
BB grey flannels
J Crew navy with blue/yellow/red argyles
Alden 986s

Now: College sweatshirt, maroon w/ gold lettering
A different Brooks' blue OCBD
Bill's British khaki M2s
Quoddy canoe mocs

A question to pose to the jury: was I a bit too matchy last night?


----------



## Northeastern

PRL Pink/White University Stripe OCBD
BB Navy Shetland
PRL Khaki Chinos
PRL Navy and Light Blue Argyles
J.Crew "Bleeker" Oxfords (needed the chunky soles for the fresh inch or so of snow)
BB Ribbon Belt, Navy and Light Blue

Just getting some writing done this morning, probably head out to meet a few colleagues at lunch before many of them return to their homelands for Christmas. I imagine that I'll throw on one of my numerous fleece or non fleece LL Bean coats when I leave the house. If it's still snowing I'll wear some kind of headwear, perhaps that alpaca hat I procured last week.

Enjoy your Thursday gents.


----------



## hbs midwest

:icon_smile:


Brownshoe said:


> Huh? Whuzzat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polo tartan bd
> vintage silver-faced Timex on BB band
> blue wool knit tie
> BB fawn 3/2 cord sack
> BB trad. fit jeans (I think these are about perfect)
> Polo brown bucks
> 
> Should have worn my Bean duck shoes


Lookin' good!!!

Wise choice on the Dress Stuart tartan shirt; the Bean boots would be a definite go.

Nicely done.

Enjoy Thursday.

hbs


----------



## videocrew

Patrick06790 said:


> Currently Willimantic, Conn. is known as the Heroin Capital of the state.


I can see the sign now "Welcome to Willimantic, New England's Plano"


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday--Never Dull*

Going to court this afternoon with friends whose son has landed himself in trouble--not a suitable venue for Trad originality/ingenuity.

BB BD--blue pinpoint
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB chino twills--dark tan
Bass generic leather belt--oxblood/cordo brown
PRL generic blue socks
LLB plaintoe Bluchers--1981 vintage, spitshined cordovan, double soles
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print--barely visible above pocket line
Schneider loden

Cold weather kit in briefcase

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Company rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
RL BD sport shirt
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## AldenPyle

B-Shoe: Great color combo.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks as always for the kind words, my friends.

I do lean on that PRL shirt quite a bit--I love tartans and need some more.

AP, you're making me want a classic camelhair jacket. Great cut.


----------



## AlanC

Naval Gent said:


> Stepping out tonight with Naval Wife to celebrate 20 years of smooth sailing.


Congratulations! Mrs. AlanC and I will celebrate #13 (!) tomorrow by going out, although the official day is Saturday.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Blue chambray tab (Huntington)
Vintage 3-fold tie w/ dragons (B2)
Patch sweater vest (J. Crew)
Heavy brown herringbone tweed trou (Rugby)
Purple/brown hooped cashmere socks (P. Stuart)
Alden bluchers, cigar shells


----------



## AlanC

^Fantastic as always, HLP. The sweater is great. I picked up a patch tweed flat cap from J Crew yesterday that would go with it perfectly (probably too much so).


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Alan. Yeah, I liked their caps this season, too. I agree, though: the patch cap paired with the patch vest......I'd look like a casting reject from "Newsies".


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Congratulations! Mrs. AlanC and I will celebrate #13 (!) tomorrow by going out, although the official day is Saturday.


Congratulations to Mrs AlanC and yourself on your thirteen wedding anniversary


----------



## mcarthur

HLP-
Nice looking attire. I like the cords over the jeans.


----------



## lawschool82

*Sweater???*

With all due respect, I think I would have to think a second time if I saw someone in the street with a patch tweed sweater. That being said, I am glad that you all enjoy them.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Gucci sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Daniele

Orange merino wool ribbed turtleneck, POW 3/2 short suit jacket (2 vents), white linen hanky, charcoal worsted flannel trousers (low waist, italian pockets, slim as usual, no turnups; charcoal socks, burgundy Bass penny loafers.
Vintage US Navy peacoat, a small lapel pin with the insignia of the Holy Roman Empire (black eagle and golden fleurs-de-lys), Cal stadium scarf, brown vintage gloves in elephant skin.
Shades: Rayban Predator. 
Happy Winter Solstice to everybody who likes to celebrate it


----------



## Northeastern

Busy day today...I'll be the keynote speaker at the International Convention of "Sitting on my rear at home until I go to the airport to pick up my cousin" Society. For such an honor I've decided to go with...

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue
J.Crew Merino Wool V-Neck, Maroon
PRL jeans, very dark blue
no shoes at the moment, but will probably wear those J.Crew Red Wings later

If you haven't finished your shopping yet, good luck gentlemen. Enjoy your Friday and, if I don't post again until next week, enjoy Christmas even if you don't celebrate it.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Sunshine for A Change*

Nice sunny day. Time to catch up on a few work items today so I can finish my Christmas shopping and attend the Michigan-UCLA basketball game tomorrow.

BB white OCBD 
Polo yellow cashmere cableknit crewneck 
B. Silver grey, cream and yellow herringbone sport coat - 3B sack with patch pockets
BB tan gabardine trousers
Alden shell cordovan penny loafers
Shell cordovan belt


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co- tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
Bellin brown cords
H- ps


----------



## mcarthur

A-plain toe boot
Burgundy shell
BS argyles OTC


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Blue chambray tab (Huntington)
> Vintage 3-fold tie w/ dragons (B2)
> Patch sweater vest (J. Crew)
> Heavy brown herringbone tweed trou (Rugby)
> Purple/brown hooped cashmere socks (P. Stuart)
> Alden bluchers, cigar shells


Nice mix, HL.

Have a great Christmas.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday in the Fog*

LLB BD--wine chambray (looks like deep rose pink). Thos Pink sleeve bands
BS bow--Black Watch (navy/wine/hunter green)
LLB twill khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--Hunter green
PRL boot socks
LLB MHSs--6" insulated
Huntington 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS--wine cotton/linen
Schneider loden

This may be my last post for a few days--I have next week off, and will get to contend with mrs hbs and the young one for computer access...I wish all of you a blessed and joyous Christmas holiday and season. :icon_smile:

Til next...

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, mac and hbs (and Merry Christmas to you, too).

Lawschool82: I'm curious as to what your first and second thoughts would be.


----------



## topbroker

Today's the day I break out the Christmas-themed attire for the office.

Jos. Bank Signature British tan two button single-breasted single-vent suit with cuffed trousers
Light blue plaid shirt with white spread collar and white French cuffs
Holly green Christmas tie with gold bells
White Christmas suspenders with green holly leaves
Red Christmas pocket square with green holly leaves
Gold tie bar at a slant
Antique Victorian cut-glass cufflinks with engraved gold flower pattern
Silver pocket watch, left pants pocket, with chain clipped to trouser waist
Dark tan paisley OTC socks
Allen Edmonds dark brown Winhall captoes with pebble-grain contrasts (real handsome shoes!)
Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Dark green plaid scarf
Brown fedora


----------



## lawschool82

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, mac and hbs (and Merry Christmas to you, too).
> 
> Lawschool82: I'm curious as to what your first and second thoughts would be.


I think my first thought would be, "Wow, that sweater is really GTH." Then, after a few seconds of reflection, my second thought would be, "Be that as it may, the patch sweater looks great with his outfit. He really pulled it off well." Merry Christmas!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
RLPL shirt
Brioni pant
TB belt
RLP socks
CH loafers


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Ha--not the answer I was expecting! Thanks, lawschool82, and Merry Christmas to you, too.

Cheers,
HL


----------



## stcolumba

J Press Grey Shaggy Dog sweater
BB OCBD white shirt
LL Bean jeans
LL Bean wool socks
Mephisto Match shoes, dark brown
Barbour Classic Beaufort coat


----------



## Saltydog

*Knock around Saturday clothes*

LLB white OCBD "weekend oxford"
M1 British Khaki plainfronts straight out of dryer
Sperry Gold Cup Mahogony (basically dark brown) Penny Loafers
LLB wide brown Jean belt
LLB field coat when I go out later
Taking delivery later today on another pair of Bill's M-1 plain fronts in regluar Khaki color. I've been a devoted M-2 wearer...but the M-1's are just so darned comfortable and I like the longer rise. Also, something about the WWII cut that makes me feel cool.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni suit
Ferragamo tie
Oxxford shirt
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers


----------



## stcolumba

To church...
HF dark grey DB suit w/ blue chalkstripe
Purple tie with white dots (4th Sunday of Advent)
Vass "Budapest" shoes
Normandy and Monroe olive raincoat (The 9 inches of snow we received last Sunday are melting away in today's rain.)

Later...
University of Michigan blue sweatshirt
LLB jean
LLB wool socks
Montrail Comp shoes


----------



## Congresspark

X-C skiing this morning:

Orvis checked shirt
LLB Norwegian sweater
LE down vest (the $25. one--I like it very much. Nice Barbour-like green)
Levis
30+ year-old wooden skis & bamboo poles
Home-knit hat

(My son was using a pair of wooden skis hand-made for his mom in the 60's by a vet of the Swedish ski patrol>)


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ BD sport shirt
> RL lambs wool sweater
> HF brown cords
> H- ps


Looking good for the holidays!


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Hard2Fit

I like it.
A lot!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP shearling overcoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni corduroy pant
TB belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

Day attire
Odds and ends day. Lunch with some longtime colleagues at The Red Hawk. Well stocked supply of White Star, Woodford Reserve and Chincoteagues and other delicacies for this evening. 

BB White OCBD
Robert Talbott Brigade of Guards bowtie
BB 3B sack black and white herringbone sport coat
Nick Hilton dark grey flannel trousers
BB shell cordovan penny loafers
BB 6/4 DB camelhair polo coat
Trafalgar foxhead buckle on burgundy strap

Christmas Eve attire
Gitman White Pinpoint BD
Robert Talbott red, yellow and navy repp tie
BB Royal Stewart trousers
BB shell cordovan tassel loafers
J. Press navy surcingle belt
BB Navy doeskin 3B flannel blazer with flapped patch side pockets
J. Press British short warmer to church


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Co buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lamds wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Naval Gent

Not Trad, but my get-up for Christmas Eve service. I post here for continuation of the tartan theme...

Kilt, jacket, and vest all MTM.
Kilt is MacClelland in "weathered" color palette. Custom woven.

Jacket and vest are mini-houndstooth, but the camera didn't like it.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

^You are a brave man! Merry Christmas


----------



## kevinbelt

NG, may I trouble you for a closer look at your tie?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni shearling jacket
NM sweater
Versace jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Christmas Day*

A casual but trad Christmas day today. Time to catch up with relatives, take Bo for a long walk and finish Brownsteins "The Second Civil War".

BB White OCBD
Yellow challis Polo necktie with Canada Geese motiff (during dinner)
J. Press Yellow Shaggy Dog Cableknit Crewneck
BB Golden Fleece 3B sack blazer with flapped patch pockets
Grey BB cavalry twill trousers
Limmer hiking shoes (outdoors) & Alden burgundy calfskin full vamps (indoors)
BB dark brown alligator strap with sterling monogrammed engine turned buckle
6/3 BB Polo coat outdoors


----------



## AlanC

Naval Gent said:


> Not Trad, but my get-up for Christmas Eve service. I post here for continuation of the tartan theme...
> 
> Kilt, jacket, and vest all MTM.
> Kilt is MacClelland in "weathered" color palette. Custom woven.
> 
> Jacket and vest are mini-houndstooth, but the camera didn't like it.


Fantastic!


----------



## Naval Gent

mcarthur said:


> ^You are a brave man! Merry Christmas


Thanks, the Scots are known to be a courageous race. But it's Naval Wife who is really the brave one.

Today, casual celebration at The Farm:

PRL copy of WWII Khakis.
Tyrwhitt tattersall
Yellow V-neck sweater
Orvis Harris Tweed jacket (brown heather herringbone)
Needlepoint belt (red with khaki "rep" stripes)
Bean Blucher Mocs, straight laced.

Merry Christmas to all! God bless us, every one.

Scott


----------



## topbroker

I'm knocked out by Naval Gent's kilt, as well. Been a while since I wore one. I'd like to lay in a complete ensemble, but it's not an inexpensive purchase.

A trad, low key Christmas day here.

Navy single-breasted ventless blazer with brass buttons
Tommy Hilfiger tan cuffless corduroys (pretty nice, actually)
Blue plaid button-down, open neck
Light blue linen pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel (suggestion courtesy of Marty Mathis)
Brown belt
6-eyelet LL Bean duck boots
Boot socks
Lorus wristwatch with tan band
Polo eyeglasses with metal frame (instead of my usual contact lenses) 
Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat
Navy patterned scarf
Brown leather gloves
Scala brown fedora


----------



## TMMKC

Very casual day sitting around my brother's house, drinking all kinds of wonderful Christmas concoctions and watching holiday movies.

Muted Lindsay tartan OCBD from Harold's
Toscano loden green v-neck merino sweater
Gap jeans\B2 belt
J&M waterproof paddock boots (there's six inches of slushy snow outside!)


----------



## BobGuam

Wow Scott, love the kilt. It is a good way to show your heritage to others. Thanks for posting the picture.


----------



## Connemara

Merry Tradmas!

Prior to dinner, my lounging-around-the-house ensemble:

Polo RL wool shawl collar cableknit cardigan (so comfy)
Paul Stuart brown flannel trousers, wool/cashmere
Brooks Bros. Slim Fit white OCBD
Vintage Chipp tie, green ground with "Bah Humbug" script in red. I've been waiting to wear this thing for months.
Kelly green cotton socks










As dinner approached, I changed into more appropriate attire. Everything is the same except for the sweater; I switched it out for a Paul Stuart (Southwick) sack blazer & silk pocketsquare. It's done up in a nice doeskin flannel.

Sorry for the askew tie.


----------



## Hard2Fit

Great blazer!


----------



## randomdude

Hard2Fit said:


> Great blazer!


Agreed!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
LP shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## BobGuam

Nice Festive Christmas vest there Patrick. You always look Dapper, hope you had a great Christmas.


----------



## vwguy

LE grey lambswool sweater
LE pink OCBD
LE uniform khakis
AE brown Dellwoods

Brian


----------



## topbroker

Patrick06790 said:


>


Completely terrific look, Patrick. Way to go.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Well done! Glad to see that you survived the patients


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF gray wool trousers
SF- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


>


Looking *real *good, Patrick--Hope you had a good Chirstmas.

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## hbs midwest

*Back ever so briefly....*

Christmas Eve:
LLB turtleneck--deep red
501s
BB surcingle--navy
PRL boot socks--deep red
LLB mocs
Dear Reader, *Despair not! *The above study in weekend casual was not visible to the mission congregation, at least not during the Vigil of the Nativity, for over street gear went:
MTM Byzantine/Slavic ankle-length cassock (podrosnik)--black
MTM Byzantine subdeacon vestments, Dalmatic (stihar) and stole (orar)--white brocade...Admittedly not Trad, but quite Traditional.

Christmas Morning:
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red 
LLB twills--sage olive
Bass Leather belt--oxblood/cordovan brown
PRL Argyles--navy/hunter green/yellow, red rakers
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--oxblood/cordo calf
Huntington ancient 3/2 Black Watch tartan jacket
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print
Jacket and tie came off at Church and the above-referenced Byzantine finery went on for the Liturgy of the Nativity...

Christmas pm...indoors with mrs hbs, son, daughter, and son-in-law:
Same BB OCBD
BB khaki shorts
Same Bass belt
LLB mocs--sockless
Wiiliams-Sonoma red/white/green striped chef's apron, which came off after dinner
BB Fair Isle lambswool sweater vest--hunter green/wine/tan/blue mix, added after I opened the gift box from mrs hbs...

Hope you all had a blessed and happy Christmas holiday.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Fun Continues....*

Today--hit the BB sale in Bayshore:
BB OCBD--pink
BB Fair Isle sweater vest--Christmas from mrs hbs--hunter green/wine/tan/blue mix
501s
BB surcingle--hunter green
PRL wool golf socks--hunter green
LLB heavy mocs
Schneider loden jagermantl

Here's prayers and best wishes for a blessed, healthy, and prosperous New Year, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Danny

AldenPyle said:


>


Are those the BB black watch trousers? I have admired the dramatic dark tone of their pattern.

EDIT: HEY now I am a 'Senior Member'!

Danny


----------



## Desk Jockey

Monday- work in the morning, train up to the city
Joe Banks polo coat
BB blazer
J Press white OCBD
BB uni width Guards tie
BB grey flannels
J Crew maroon navy/grey/gold argyles
Bass Weejuns

Tues- traditional Christmas morning, got & gave the other half of the LL Bean catalogue. Later old friends in the old country threw a "We're Sick of Our Families'" party.
J Crew red cabled lambswool sweater
J Press blue/white OCBD
J Press navy/red surcingle
Bill's M2s in khaki
J Crew red navy/grey/yellow argyles
Alden 986s
Later: BB grey donegal sack & weejuns

Wed- took the 614am Acela from Penn Station. They sell mini dopp kits for $2, fancy that. Three hours of sleep & well over a gram of caffeine later I manage to get through the day without being fired. Huzzah.
Lost the sweater-- literally I have no idea where it is
Borrowed a navy with white dots bow

Thank God that's over for another year.


----------



## AldenPyle

Danny said:


> Are those the BB black watch trousers? I have admired the dramatic dark tone of their pattern.
> 
> Danny


Last summer, I grabbed the last few Made in USA items from a Pendleton factory outlet, these Black Watch among them.



Danny said:


> EDIT: HEY now I am a 'Senior Member'!
> 
> Danny


It took a while, you should post more often.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rizal coat
NM sweater
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


>


Love the look. Great trousers!


----------



## topbroker

The outfit today is business casual, but semi-trad.

Navy ventless single-breasted blazer with brass buttons
Winter white cuffed gabardine trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck
Light blue linen pocket square
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Lorus watch with tan band
Burgundy leather belt
Navy diamond pattern OTC socks
Dexter burgundy captoes (sturdy!)
Black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Red and black scarf
Black/white tweed driving cap
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots (for winter slush)


----------



## Patrick06790

topbroker said:


> The outfit today is business casual, but semi-trad.
> _*Vintage trout fly in left lapel*_


Describe further, please.


----------



## topbroker

Patrick06790 said:


> Describe further, please.


Marty Mathis of Marty Mathis Direct clothiers in Minneapolis recommended the idea to me. I purchased a set of seven classic flies through Ebay (no, I can't identify the names of the flies, although they *do *have names). I thread the barb through the lapel hole (this probably won't work with a fully-opened up hole) and rest the point on the back side of the lapel. Marty counsels snipping the barb end off, but I haven't found that necessary so far; the barbs on these flies are the size of small pins and won't damage my jackets. The fly stays in place beautifully and provides a dash of color and a real conversation starter.


----------



## Patrick06790

topbroker said:


> Marty Mathis of Marty Mathis Direct clothiers in Minneapolis recommended the idea to me. I purchased a set of seven classic flies through Ebay (no, I can't identify the names of the flies, although they *do *have names). I thread the barb through the lapel hole (this probably won't work with a fully-opened up hole) and rest the point on the back side of the lapel. Marty counsels snipping the barb end off, but I haven't found that necessary so far; the barbs on these flies are the size of small pins and won't damage my jackets. The fly stays in place beautifully and provides a dash of color and a real conversation starter.


Ah. Thank you.

I'd flatten the barb with a pair of pliers - makes it easier to get out of the trout's mouth or the jacket's lapel hole.

Next time you want to add to your fly collection PM me. I have hundreds.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Knock Around Thursday*

Overcast day. Appropriate time for errands and tying down miscellaneous odds and ends - post office, hardware store, oil-change and narrowing down prospective new car purchase to either a new V70 or 93 sportwagon et al.

BB white OCBD
Bills M1 Khakies
BB light blue shetland crewneck sweater
Burgundy McGeorge cableknit boot socks
1990 US Open Pebble Beach belt
BB Maine hunting shoes
Navy downfilled vest
BB Royal Stewart scarf
Red 2005 The Masters golf hat


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
VV- ps


----------



## Brownshoe

I dig those pants, AP.

Worn to a frazzle--

old Bean chambray shirt
olive vest from I don't know where
vintage 3/2 sack by HSM
Polo cord jeans
J Crew ankle boots
(clickable)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7342774

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7342775


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS jacket
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## wolfhound986

AldenPyle said:


>


+1. Excellent. Nice combination of sportcoat/sweater/trousers/footwear.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks, all. A trip downtown to check out BB after-XMAS. On the fence on the bright red corduroy sack, otherwise myeh.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Brownshoe said:


> I dig those pants, AP.
> 
> Worn to a frazzle--
> 
> old Bean chambray shirt
> olive vest from I don't know where
> vintage 3/2 sack by HSM
> Polo cord jeans
> J Crew ankle boots
> (clickable)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7342774
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7342775


Nothing beats a vintage sack. I have 1 odd jacket, 1 suit and another pinstripe sack on the way. You look smashing. seriously, cool as hell.


----------



## Daniele

Navy vintage re-tailored 3 button jacket (slim, narrow lapels, flapped pockets, central vent, raised seams, working cuffs buttonholes); dark grey merino turtleneck; purple hanky, puffed; charcoal worsted flannel bespoke trousers (low waist, italian pockets, tunnel beltloops); black belt; black vintage NOS sleek laceups. Vintage Wyler-Vetta Incaflex with black croc wristband.
Double breasted tweed car coat with purple satin lining (kinda Donegal, medium-light grey, by Cecil Gee, London, 1966 circa).
Shades.

Have a great 2008 you all Gents!

Daniele


----------



## kevinbelt

This is the first time I've posted in this thread, because it's the first time I haven't been scrambling to leave for work on time since I joined.

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Feeling wintery today, with a wool tie and snowflake socks. That wasn't intentional, but I like it. The blazer is actually blue, but the lighting wasn't great. It's a natural shoulder, though. My shoulders really are that big.


----------



## AldenPyle

Great tie.


----------



## Wayfarer

Naval Gent said:


> Not Trad, but my get-up for Christmas Eve service. I post here for continuation of the tartan theme...
> 
> Kilt, jacket, and vest all MTM.
> Kilt is MacClelland in "weathered" color palette. Custom woven.
> 
> Jacket and vest are mini-houndstooth, but the camera didn't like it.
> 
> Scott


Most excellent outfit! Where did you get the jacket and vest MTM? My wife bought me an Argyll jacket from St. Kilda's but it is OTR (even though the fit is just fine). I would love to be able to pick some custom materials like yours, it looks wonderful.


----------



## Naval Gent

Wayfarer said:


> Most excellent outfit! Where did you get the jacket and vest MTM? My wife bought me an Argyll jacket from St. Kilda's but it is OTR (even though the fit is just fine). I would love to be able to pick some custom materials like yours, it looks wonderful.


Thanks. PM with lots of OT details sent.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy blue cords
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni polo
BJ corduroys
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

*Its Hard to Find the Will. Whatever. Nevermind.*


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Catch Up Saturday*

Time to catch up on EOY and regular issues today. Angus the Cocker Spaniel gets groomed. Weekly visit to Whole Foods. Get Cherokee washed. Review editors' revisions to book copy. Pick up new suit from tailor et al. Stopping by friends' house to watch Wake Forest game (My dad and son are Wakies).

Black Polo cashmere crew neck sweater
Yellow Gitman OCBD
Khaki Charlestown Khakis
Cordovan Paul Stuart heavy cable knit boot socks - 1 of nice four pair Christmas gift
Bean 6' Maine Hunting Shoes
BB Navy duffle coat
Yellow knit Ben Silver scarf


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Z- shirt
SF- neck tie
H- ps
BB- red braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM scarf
NM belt
Portoland gloves
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Green LE Hyde Park OCBD
Sesame LE Moleskins w/cuffs!
Green LE Crew Socks
Russell Boat Shoes
Burgundy Fleece U of Minnesota (which I did not attend) Sweatshirt.


----------



## Brownshoe

bandofoutsiders said:


> Nothing beats a vintage sack. I have 1 odd jacket, 1 suit and another pinstripe sack on the way. You look smashing. seriously, cool as hell.


Thanks!

You know, Alden, Pablo Picasso was never called an...


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
SF- neck tie
Talcott- ps
BB navy blue braces


----------



## Timaximus

Brownshoe said:


> WARNING: COMING FRIDAY TO THIS THREAD:
> 
> An Homage to the OPH: The Punk/Prep Connection


Well, what happened? Did I miss this, or was it just a joke?


----------



## Taxi_driver

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks!
> 
> You know, Alden, Pablo Picasso was never called an...


I like a vintage sack too........

Ice cream man, ring your bell, 
Play the music I've learned to love. 
Ice cream man, ring your chime 
In the afternoon so fine.


----------



## wnh

BB 2B darted jacket
LE tattersal
BB tie
BB grey flannels
crappy generic burgundy belt
RL cotton blend socks
Florsheim Imperial wingtips, vintage





And a pair of dirty bucs (for $46) in the box.


----------



## browning806

wnh said:


> BB 2B darted jacket
> LE tattersal
> BB tie
> BB grey flannels
> crappy generic burgundy belt
> RL cotton blend socks
> Florsheim Imperial wingtips, vintage
> 
> And a pair of dirty bucs (for $46) in the box.


I like the jacket, I have a similar one that is non-b2. Shirt compliments nicely.


----------



## JordanW

wnh said:


> LE tattersall


Looking great wnh. Is this a current LE offering?


----------



## AldenPyle

*Off to Work*

One of the NWOT Mack11211 J.Press Sacks








A


----------



## Hard2Fit

Nice tie.
Beautiful back drop.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
LP sweater
Mason's pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Barney's ankle-boots


----------



## Patrick06790

^As silly as this is, I'd miss it if it weren't here, every night.


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Looks good. Consider pocket square


----------



## wnh

JordanW said:


> Looking great wnh. Is this a current LE offering?


Nope, thrifted. I'd bet 80% of my wardrobe is thrifted.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday at the Morgue*

Came in to catch up on year-end stuff (and to conserve vacation days for rollover into 2008)--*Global HQ is DEAD!*

Huntington BD--cotton twill gun check--navy/hunter/khaki on cream
BB flannel waistcoat (1991 vintage)--red
LLB chino twills--dark tan
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB MHS
Vintage Army-issue wool boot socks--dark olive
Huntington 3/2 flannel--hunter
PS--silk print--fox-hunting scene motif
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a safe & sane celebration--and a blessed, healthy, & prosperous New Year, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^Only the important work today. You are fortunate that your company allows vacation to be rollover. In corporate america use it or lose it.
Happy New Year


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling coat
BG hoodie
PDC cords
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Armani boots


----------



## anglophile23

My New Years resolution is to dress better. Enough og the OCBD/chinos/cord uniform.

BB #1 mini stripe bow in dark red
BB pink OCBD
Ebayed Cricketeer black/white herringbone tweed jacket
John Blair 100% cotton cords in brown
PRL blue with yellow and red dots PS form AlanC
generic brown leather belt
John Blair argyles
USA made JM burgundy wingtips form Ebay
Albert Thurston sleave garters

Happy New Years Everyone!


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy blue cords
H- ps


----------



## Prepstyle

*New Years Eve*

https://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img08201yi7.jpg

Navy Blazer
BB Yellow Slim-Fit OCBD
Yves St. Laurent Navy Dot Tie
J Crew Black Watch Flannel Trousers
Coach Black Dress Belt
AE Park Avenues in Black


----------



## hbs midwest

*Happy New Year/Buon Capo d'Anno!*

Took mrs hbs to see _The Kite Runner _on the East Side--dressed accordingly:
PRL golfer--butter yellow
LE (1987 vintage) Shetland crewneck--garnet heather
BB surcingle--black
501s
Army wool boot socks--dark olive
LLB MHS
LLB (1991 vintage) Baxter State Parka--hunter green
Army issue winter gloves w/wool liners tucked into parka pockets--just in case...
The film is extremely intense, but is a masterpiece; highly recommended.
Came home to our Mediterannean black-eye peas and cornbread.

Here's wishing you all a great 2008!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

From bottom to top:

Weejuns + argyle socks
Thick loden flannel trousers, forward pleated + burgundy surcingle belt
Blue pinpoint oxford with tab collar + narrow wool burgundy-based repp necktie
Black/brown herringbone tweed sportcoat, 3/4 lined
Single breasted camelhair overcoat + muffler


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR sweater
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Portoland gloves
Brioni scarf


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Oxxford overcoat
> BR sweater
> Zegna pant
> Brioni belt
> Armani socks
> Gucci balmorals
> Portoland gloves
> Brioni scarf


Only one word can describe this ensemble: Eleganza.


----------



## AldenPyle

xcubbies said:


> Only one word can describe this ensemble: Eleganza.


Why bother writing down the list of brand names? Why not just tally up the price tags and write down a number?


----------



## stcolumba

In celebration of Michigan's great victory in the Capitol One bowl:

Maize 'n blue argyle socks BB
white BB slim fit OCBD
BB Gold/Navy bow tie
J Press Shaggy Dog navy blue sweater
Polo twill trousers
AE Shelton Burgundy/Black shoes


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday: Back to Work--Seriously*

Unlike Monday, this time it's for *really* real...

BB OCBD--yellow
BS Regt--Brigade of Guards (navy/wine)
LLB twills--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs, winterized
Huntington (ancient) 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS--cotton/linen--wine
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a good rest-of-the-workweek, all! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Happy New Year, you good lookin' sons-a-guns.

HF 3/2 flannel navy herringbone jacket
BB OCBD
BB sweater vest
Polo RL tie
Polo RL jeans
Weejuns

(clickable)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7397538

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7397540

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7397541


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Happy New Year, you good lookin' sons-a-guns.
> 
> HF 3/2 flannel navy herringbone jacket
> BB OCBD
> BB sweater vest
> Polo RL tie
> Polo RL jeans
> Weejuns
> 
> (clickable)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7397538
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7397540
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7397541


Looking good, BrShoe, Looking good! :icon_cheers:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

BS-
I like the look from the waist up.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Back to Reality on A Sunny Midwinter Michigan Day*

Casual office day catching up on mail and related stuff. Back to reality after a nice end of year respite. Classic Michigan winter day: Nice sunny day with lots of snow on the ground. Too bad Boyne Mountain is such a long drive from A2. Would be a great day to hit the slopes. Kudos to Lloyd Carr on leading the Wolverines to a nice victory over the University of Florida in yesterday's Capitol One Bowl. He ends a very distinguished career with a victory over a first class opponent.

Polo blue OCBD
Burgundy alpaca Polo cableknit crewneck sweater
BB 3B sack plaid heathery tweed sportcoat with flapped patch pockets- taupe, orange, navy, mid-blue, and burgundy
BB monogrammed gold slide buckle with dark brown alligator strap
Bill's M2 khakis
Paul Stuart cordovan cable knit boot socks
Limmer trail hiking shoes with Vibram soles (from '05 Summer consulting project trip to Grenoble and Geneva)
BB Navy duffle coat
Deerskin gloves
BS yellow knit scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel coat
Zegna polo
DG pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
BJ boots
BR scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## anglophile23

tweed flat cap
Barbour Beaufort
BB yellow check OCBD
brown cords
argyle socks
JM made in the USA oxblood wingtips

I'm worried that the cap,jacket,cords,socks,wingtips and even the shirt look to British country costumy. What do you all think?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Thoroughly Frigid Thursday*

Another nice sunny but extremely cold day in Ann Arbor. Bo the Lab, usually a hearty one, pre-empted our "long walk" this morning. Ramping up for start of Winter Semester and wrapping up final edits and bibliography updates to new book. Need to configure and load new laptop this afternoon which should be interested. Eager to learn results of the Iowa caucus process this evening.

BB blue OCBD
Polo navy club tie with flying ducks motiff
Polo black PS with foxhead motiff
BB 3b sack camelhair sport coat with flapped patch pockets
Dark grey heavier weight flannel trousers by Southwick
Trafalgar burgundy belt with foxhead buckle
Oxford grey cableknit boot socks 
Scarpa brown leather Alpine hiking boots - "Battleships of Footdom" - best way to keep feet warm and dry on a frigid and snowy Michigan day
Robert Talbott shearling coat 
BB Royal Stewart scarf
Full Beaver Trooper hat made by Chagnon's of Manisitique, Michigan USA (drives the A2 PETA nuts crazy!!!)
USA made rag wool mittens


----------



## hbs midwest

*Frigid Thursday on This Side of the Lake, Too...*

Things are lamentably back to almost-normal at HQ...
BB OCD--burgundy unistripe
BS regt--Wiltshire (wine/navy/fawn)
LLB twills--taupe
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL argyles--navy, wine/green diamonds, old gold rakers
Gokey/Orvis mocs, winterized with Sno-Seal
Huntington 3/2 flannel--hunter green
PS--cotton/linen--navy
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Enjoy the pentultimate day of this short workweek, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Add your own funny caption to this rather strange picture. This is me thinking my my wife and son are ready to head out the door after about 5 false starts. Hope is the thing with feathers.

Press shirt and jacket
Banana Republic vest (what can I say? I like it)
Polo cord jeans
J Crew ankle boots
old watch cap from somewhere or other

(Clickable)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7335545

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7335546

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7342775


----------



## tripreed

Brownshoe said:


> Add your own funny caption to this rather strange picture.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7335545


"Blue 22! Blue 22! Set, hike!"

Actually, this is a classic "Brownshoeian" selection to me. Normally, I would think a watch cap is a little too utilitarian to pair with a jacket, but, again, you pull it off with aplomb.


----------



## Georgia

It's chilly here in Georgia...

Harris Tweed black/gray herringbone jacket
LE White 'Trim Fit' OCBD
LE Red cashmere v-neck sweater vest
HSM gray flannels
Black PRL belt
AE Polos - black w/ black saddle
60's Omega Seamaster on RED & BLACK (Go Dawgs!) strap


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks Trip, HBS, and Mac.

Mac, I'm going to get an unqualified good review from you if it kills me!


----------



## mcarthur

BS-
I am very open minded. Keep on trying (winks)


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Add your own funny caption to this rather strange picture. This is me thinking my my wife and son are ready to head out the door after about 5 false starts. Hope is the thing with feathers.
> 
> Press shirt and jacket
> Banana Republic vest (what can I say? I like it)
> Polo cord jeans
> J Crew ankle boots
> old watch cap from somewhere or other
> 
> (Clickable)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7335545
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7335546
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7342775


Nice retro-Brit touch on the jacket pocket--does the Press shirt have the same detail?

Enjoy Thursday...

hbs


----------



## Tom Rath

Chipp navy cavalry twill 3 -piece sack suit, 16 ounce fabric
BB oxford cloth tab collar shirt
navy blue/gray cashmere knit tie
Alden 990s, color 8

This, or a variation on it, is my basic workwear. While I can appreciate all the whales, tartans, madras etc that some posters enjoy, I value minimalism above all. There is something very reassuring about simple clothes.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Polo cord jeans


Do you wear wool trousers or chinos anymore


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy blue cords
H- ps


----------



## DocHolliday

No pic today, but at the moment I'm wearing an Aran sweater, Brooks buttondown, Lands' End moleskins and blucher boots from Ralph. Very cozy.

Old pic of boots:


----------



## randomdude

Phil, very nice. Less is more!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
Agnona sweater
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DE loafers
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Untilted

AE MacNeil's + argyle socks
Gray flannels, forward pleated
Slim fit pink oxford shirt, soft point collar
Green/silver repp tie + a _silver_ collar pin from rugby
Navy cashmere cardigan
Glenplaid sportcoat

I wore flannels every day monday to friday. need to break out the jeans tomorrow.


----------



## mcarthur

^Sounds like nice attire. Post picture


----------



## mcarthur

DH-
Nice looking boots. Enjoy wearing


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> ^Sounds like nice attire. Post picture


I left my camera back in the States. 

No picture until mid Jan. when school starts.


----------



## Daniele

Supercasual: Aran-type turtleneck in tan (re-tailored), indigo raw denim Levi's 501 mod. 1947 from RLC with 1 inch turnups, black Astronauts Hawkins-Dr Marten boots (highly polished -at least they were this morning..). Navy Peacoat, yellow and blue Cal scarf, tweed Olney driving cap, peccary black gloves. James Smith umbrella (steel tube, whangee handle).
It's snowing, roads are invaded by mud here in Milan.


----------



## Tom Rath

Chipp slate gray cavalry twill sack suit
BB pencil stripe blue shirt
navy blue cashmere knit tie
Alden longwings


----------



## longwing

Phil said:


> ..... I value minimalism above all.


With the exception of outerwear, no?

Phil, I always get inspiration from your posts. I fancy myself to have a sort of a low rent, rubeish take on your look. Keep those pictures coming.

LW


----------



## Tom Rath

Perhaps my idea of minimalist differs from the norm. What I mean is simplicity of design and a deliberate attempt to blend in, not necessarily in quantity of clothes. As I mentioned in my post above, I've never felt comfortable dressing in what I call a preppy fashion -(loud colors, GTH pants, silly ties and whatnot). I like looking at the folks who can pull that look off, but I would just feel like everyone is staring at me. Poling in particular looks fantastic in this regard. 
For someone who needs to be in a suit/tie everyday (my job has a heavy consulting aspect to it), I don't feel as though I own an excess of clothes. I own 7 fall/winter suits, 7 spring/summer suits.95% are solid colored. And a smattering of vintage tweed coats, coupled with either old army pants or flannel trousers, of which I own several shades of gray. Concerning outerwear, I own several outer-coats, but each serves a distinct function with little to no overlap. My wardbrobe would not be complete without each of them. 

I like your comments about developing your own look.nothing worse than someone rigidly sticking to some notion of the 'canon'. Incredibly limiting if you ask me. My dad used to refer to me as a gentleman hobo in my younger days, when my wardbrobe was more centered on vintage tweed than suits. Sounds like you have the same inclination. I always tried to look both under and overdressed at the same time, if that makes sense. 

Sorry for the poor pic quality by the way. I use the camera on my MAC. If I used the family digital cam my wife would think I'm stranger than she already thinks I am.


----------



## topbroker

I'm meeting with my resolutely casual CEO today. Therefore, I went trad business casual:

Vintage Brooks Bros. tan camelhair single-breasted three-button single-vent sportcoat
Jos. Bank black cuffed corduroys
Jos. Bank white button-down, open neck
Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
White pocket square, triangular fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black woven leather belt
Jos. Bank black patterned OTC socks
Florsheim burgundy/black saddle lace-ups, high shine (akin to AE Sheltons, very nice Florsheims)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band
Armani Mania cologne
Black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Champ black short-brim fedora with patterned gray band and feather
Red and black scarf


----------



## hbs midwest

Phil said:


> Perhaps my idea of minimalist differs from the norm. What I mean is simplicity of design and a deliberate attempt to blend in, not necessarily in quantity of clothes. As I mentioned in my post above, I've never felt comfortable dressing in what I call a preppy fashion -(loud colors, GTH pants, silly ties and whatnot). I like looking at the folks who can pull that look off, but I would just feel like everyone is staring at me. Poling in particular looks fantastic in this regard.
> For someone who needs to be in a suit/tie everyday (my job has a heavy consulting aspect to it), I don't feel as though I own an excess of clothes. I own 7 fall/winter suits, 7 spring/summer suits.95% are solid colored. And a smattering of vintage tweed coats, coupled with either old army pants or flannel trousers, of which I own several shades of gray. Concerning outerwear, I own several outer-coats, but each serves a distinct function with little to no overlap. My wardbrobe would not be complete without each of them.
> 
> I like your comments about developing your own look.*nothing worse than someone rigidly sticking to some notion of the 'canon'. Incredibly limiting if* *you ask me.* My dad used to refer to me as a gentleman hobo in my younger days, when my wardbrobe was more centered on vintage tweed than suits. Sounds like you have the same inclination. I always tried to look both under and overdressed at the same time, if that makes sense.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pic quality by the way. I use the camera on my MAC. If I used the family digital cam my wife would think I'm stranger than she already thinks I am.


Precisely--understand the "canon," then learn how to work within/around it.

Very well-turned-out, Phil--I admire your tab collars!:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Frozen Friday by the Lake*

Hiding in the office today:
LLB turtleneck--deep red
LLB khaki twills
BB surcingle--navy
PRL Fair Isle socks-navy/deep red/tan/green
LLB mocs--winterized
Ancient Huntington 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS--cotton/linen--navy, barely discernable against the blue in the tartan
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Have a great weekend, all--stay warm & dry! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## longwing

Phil said:


> As I mentioned in my post above, I've never felt comfortable dressing in what I call a preppy fashion -(loud colors, GTH pants, silly ties and whatnot). I like looking at the folks who can pull that look off, but I would just feel like everyone is staring at me. Poling in particular looks fantastic in this regard.


Years ago, back in college, I had a friend who wore a red (maybe dark pink) seersucker jacket to summer garden parties. I also remember sun dresses. Lots of sun dresses. Ribbons and bows as well. Anyway, those days are long gone. No garden parties around here. At least none that I hear about. Imagine the least preppy city in America (except El Paso). That's where I live.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Across the Field*

Sunny day with milder temperatures for the next few days - a welcome relief. Office day with a couple of appointments, concall with book editors and prospective faculty member interview. Got word that one of my former Ph.D. students got tenure track offer from Tuck. Did my "Green Thing" for the semester this morning by evacuating my fall term archives of TNYT and WSJ (neatly bound with twine) to the recycling bin(s). Interesting caucus results in Iowa last evening. Looking forward to Ohio State-LSU game on Monday as reflected in certain aspects of today's attire that hopefully will not rile the locals. Family ties to Ohio State date back to 1881 when my great-grandfather enrolled in the College of Engineering. 

White J. Press OCBD with "New Red" monogram
Scarlet and Grey repp by Robert Talbott
BB 3B Navy camelhair blazer with patch pockets enhanced with Chipp's The Ohio State University Seal" blazer patch and Ben Silver Ohio State buttons that were a graduation gift from my late grandfather - a thirty three year professor of Veterinary Medicine at Ohio State- when I received my doctorate in 1982. 
BB Dark gray cavalry twill trousers
BB black alligator belt
LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
J. Press British Short Warmer

Go Bucks!!


----------



## Brownshoe

For Mac and Tilt:

Press jacket and OCBD
Rooster knit tie
Incotex gray flannels
Weejuns

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7415071

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7415072


----------



## abc123

Brownshoe - that is about perfect. How do the incotex pants fit? They look nice, but I've heard that they fit very slim.


----------



## Brownshoe

abc123 said:


> Brownshoe - that is about perfect. How do the incotex pants fit? They look nice, but I've heard that they fit very slim.


Thanks!

They are cut on the slim side (which I prefer), but not uncomfortably so.

HBS: That particular Press shirt lacks the button flap. All three of the pockets on the jacket have button flaps.

My attempt at the prep/punk crossover didn't work out. I'm going to give it another shot soon.


----------



## mcarthur

BS-
Moving in the right direction


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Desk Jockey

Been a while, figured it couldn't hurt

Joe Banks DB polo coat
BB grey Fitzgerald w/ linen
BB blue spread, gold pin
King's College (navy, red, white in #2 stripe) tie, which I think it the same as EVT's MOLLUS colors
AE Park Aves in burgundy


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Where can one find incontex trousers?

Phil, I like your shirt, especially the collar, is it a tab collar? (the lighting is a tad dim)


----------



## longwing

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL BD sport shirt
> RL lambs wool sweater
> HF brown cords
> H- ps


Geaux Tigers !


----------



## mcarthur

^ Good eyes. Do not mess with grandfather. Have a wonderful weekend


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist overcoat
Malo sweater
AC pant
Tiffany belt
Zegna socks
Ferragamo loafers


----------



## Tom Rath

Brownshoe - love that plaid coat.

vintage Brooks tweed sack sportcoat 
BB blue university stripe OCBD
hunter green square end cashmere tie
Spirit of Shetland sweater, tan color
Jack Spade cotton handkercheif, light green floral motif with orange border
vintage army pants, OD wool, button fly, 2 inch cuffs
Alden 990s, color 8


----------



## Tom Rath

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Where can one find incontex trousers?
> 
> Phil, I like your shirt, especially the collar, is it a tab collar? (the lighting is a tad dim)


Yes, sorry for the lighting, its a tab collar. My shirts are fairly evenly divided between tab, button down, and unlined tennis. Ive been on a bit of a tab collar bender lately though.


----------



## mcarthur

Phil said:


> Brownshoe - love that plaid coat.
> 
> vintage Brooks tweed sack sportcoat
> BB blue university stripe OCBD
> hunter green square end cashmere tie
> Spirit of Shetland sweater, tan color
> Jack Spade cotton handkercheif, light green floral motif with orange border
> vintage army pants, OD wool, button fly, 2 inch cuffs
> Alden 990s, color 8


^ Good looking outfit. Consider a V-neck sweater to show off your tie and shirt


----------



## Desk Jockey

Vintage BB grey donegal w/ red overcheck, & white linen
J Press blue flap OCBD
Rugby navy w/ white & yellow flower foulard
J Crew grey cardigan
J Press navy surcingle
J Press chinos
J Crew argyles, navy w/ blue/yellow/red
Bass beef-roll Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Z- shirt
SF- necktie
BB navy blue braces
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Phil said:


> vintage Brooks tweed sack sportcoat
> BB blue university stripe OCBD
> hunter green square end cashmere tie
> Spirit of Shetland sweater, tan color
> Jack Spade cotton handkercheif, light green floral motif with orange border
> vintage army pants, OD wool, button fly, 2 inch cuffs
> Alden 990s, color 8


Phil, your outfits are consistently very nice.


----------



## topbroker

A dreary winter Saturday here in Wisconsin. Oh for some sunshine. Yes, I suffer a little bit from Seasonal Affective Disorder -- what am I doing living here? 

But on to the out-and-about Saturday threads:

Tommy Hilfiger tan plain-bottom corduroys (yes, I know that Mr. Hilfiger is an odious man, but these are stll nice pants)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down
Jos. A. Bank Fair Isle sweater
Brown jeans belt
Tan OTC socks
Tan suede cowboy boots with beautiful detailing, including gold heel and toe guards (I don't know the make, I've had these a long time)
Lorus watch with tan band
Brown leather jacket
Brown leather gloves
Dark green plaid scarf
David Hanna & Sons Ltd. (Donegal Town, Ireland) brown tweed driving cap (I've had this beauty for 25+ years, and it's still in terrific shape)


----------



## Falstaff

Phil said:


> Brownshoe - love that plaid coat.
> 
> vintage Brooks tweed sack sportcoat
> BB blue university stripe OCBD
> hunter green square end cashmere tie
> Spirit of Shetland sweater, tan color
> Jack Spade cotton handkercheif, light green floral motif with orange border
> vintage army pants, OD wool, button fly, 2 inch cuffs
> Alden 990s, color 8


Simply outstanding in its sense of tradition and taste. Well done, sir!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Gucci scarf
NM gloves


----------



## oldschoolprep

Foggy day in southeastern Michigan. Back from church. Set to read the NYT and a couple of articles in the latest edition of FA and then take Bo for a long walk in the Arboretum. Then off to party to watch NH primary presidential debate this evening.

Church attire
BS light brown and cream plaid Harris Tweed sack sport coat
BB Blue OCBD
Robert Talbott black silk necktie with flying ducks (Christmas gift)
Corbin British khaki gabadine trousers 
BB cognac alligator strap with gold engine turned buckle (monogrammed)
Alden brown tassel loafers
BB DB camelhair polo coat

Post church attire
Viyella Royal Stewart shirt
Paul Stuart Navy alpaca crewneck sweater
Bill's British khaki khakis
P. Press burgundy surcingle belt
MacGeorge navy cableknit boot socks
Gokey mocassins
Gloverall navy duffle coat


----------



## stcolumba

oldschoolprep said:


> Foggy day in southeastern Michigan. Back from church. Set to read the NYT and a couple of articles in the latest edition of FA and then take Bo for a long walk in the Arboretum. Then off to party to watch NH primary presidential debate this evening.


There is something special about the Arboretum in the winter on a misty, grey day. Unfortunately, I am able to visit the Arb only a few times a year. It is neat that you have a dog named after (I assume) Bo Schembechler.


----------



## stcolumba

Church:
navy pinstripe 2 button 3 pce suit (bespoke by a tailor in Ann Arbor)
BB slim fit straight collar white shirt
BB solid blue tie
BB dark grey socks
AE black Clifton shoes

This afternoon
LL Bean jeans
Michigan jersey
Smart wool socks
Montrail Comp shoes
Barbour classic Beaufort coat


----------



## Tom Rath

Lazy Sunday afternoon:

Same university stripe button down as yesterday
Superheavy weight cable knit shawl cardigan sweater
dark brown corduroy barn jacket
old levi 501s
Alden BB penny loafers


----------



## Harris

Phil said:


> Brownshoe - love that plaid coat.
> 
> vintage Brooks tweed sack sportcoat
> BB blue university stripe OCBD
> hunter green square end cashmere tie
> Spirit of Shetland sweater, tan color
> Jack Spade cotton handkercheif, light green floral motif with orange border
> vintage army pants, OD wool, button fly, 2 inch cuffs
> Alden 990s, color 8


Superb.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
SF- necktie
BB red braces
H- ps


----------



## GaryBurke

*First post*

Please, be gentle!  Wore this to church this morning.



























Tweed Jacket, cords, tattersall OCBD: J. Crew
Sweater: Paul Stuart
Tie: brooks brothers repp stripe
Overcoat: burberry
Socks: uniqlo
Shoes, Hat: LL Bean


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Is that that new JCrew "moon mill"(?) coat?
I like the shoulders.


----------



## topbroker

"A foggy day in London town
Had me low and had me down
I viewed the morning with alarm
The British Museum had lost its charm..."

Well, Appleton, Wisconsin ain't exactly London (nor am I Fred Astaire), but it certainly *is* foggy here today -- visibility of about a half-block at best. Nonetheless, I tried to head out in style:

Pearl-grey cuffed trousers with slightly wide leg openings
Brook Bros. navy/white candy stripe button-down, open neck
Navy single-breasted three-button ventless blazer
Black woven leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Navy patterned pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Jos. A. Bank black/navy argyle OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather insets
Swiss Army watch with black band
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Blue horizontal-striped scarf
Champ black velour short-brim fedora with patterned great band and feather


----------



## Patrick06790

GaryBurke said:


> Please, be gentle!  Wore this to church this morning.
> 
> Tweed Jacket, cords, tattersall OCBD: J. Crew
> Sweater: Paul Stuart
> Tie: brooks brothers repp stripe
> Overcoat: burberry
> Socks: uniqlo
> Shoes, Hat: LL Bean


Looks good. I have that same cap. Bigger and floppier than others I own, but not Huggy Bear floppy.


----------



## wnh

BB navy blazer
Hathaway pinpoint button-down
PRL tie
Bills M2
PRL wool blend socks
Florsheim Royal Imperial shells (that need a little TLC)
Timex on Central strap

Too matchy-matcherson, or okay? I thought the navy/red tie and strap might be pushing it.


----------



## wnh

GaryBurke said:


> Tweed Jacket, cords, tattersall OCBD: J. Crew
> Sweater: Paul Stuart
> Tie: brooks brothers repp stripe
> Overcoat: burberry
> Socks: uniqlo
> Shoes, Hat: LL Bean


Looks good. I like the mini tattersall. I need (ha!) to get one of those.


----------



## TradTeacher

wnh said:


> BB navy blazer
> Hathaway pinpoint button-down
> PRL tie
> Bills M2
> PRL wool blend socks
> Florsheim Royal Imperial shells (that need a little TLC)
> Timex on Central strap
> 
> Too matchy-matcherson, or okay? I thought the navy/red tie and strap might be pushing it.


All the pieces are nice and look good, but I think it is a bit matchy. I think I might change the tie and play up some of the other colors in the socks. Or, maybe a pink OCBD w/ that tie and jacket?

Just thinking out loud...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Marty M

*Thursday's attire.*

I hope that it's ok to post Thursdays outfit. Thanks for viewing.
Marty Mathis


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc leather jacket
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
DeVecchi belt
Armani socks
TR penny loafers


----------



## stcolumba

BB 3 button blue blazer with U. of Mich. buttons
BB OCBD
BB burgundy stripe tie
BB grey trouser
AE Hale chestnut shoe
dark olive Normandy and Monroe raincoat

A heat wave in Michigan, today!


----------



## Sir Royston

*Todays Country Style*

Good Day All
Lewin Blue Tattersall Shirt
Lewin Navy Shooting Tie
Vintage heavy Tweed Plus Fours
Burgundy Shooting Hose with Lovat top
Burgundy Shooting garters
Loake Suede Brogues
Thurstons Red Boxcloths
Vintage Link Armbands
Burgundy Doeskin Waistcoat
Double Albert Watch Chain
Tortoishell spectacles
keychain
Outer wear
Tweed Field Coat (Chrysalis)
Tweed Cap (Pakeman)

RBH


----------



## randomdude

wnh said:


> BB navy blazer
> Hathaway pinpoint button-down
> PRL tie
> Bills M2
> PRL wool blend socks
> Florsheim Royal Imperial shells (that need a little TLC)
> Timex on Central strap
> 
> Too matchy-matcherson, or okay? I thought the navy/red tie and strap might be pushing it.


Nice watch. I've been thinking for a while now that the Orvis Field Watch I bought doesn't look as good as an Easy Reader. I think I'll return the Orvis, get a Timex.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Subtle Hints*

Early arrival at office this morning - 6:30 am - need to finish Powerpoints for preso later today. Vernal-like day with temperatures slated to hit high 50's. Unusual for A2 this time of year. Class and doctoral seminar this morning and early afternoon. Panel discussion on corporate governance and reception inlate afternoon. Ohio State v LSU this evening intermingled with NH primary coverage during game breaks.

Gitman white pinpoint BD
BB cashmere MTM sport coat in grey, navy, black, taupe and scarlet glen plaid
Robert Talbott red silk tie with standing pheasant motiff
Corbin bone gabardine trousers
BB shell cordovan penny loafers
Burgundy suncingle belt from J. Press
Battered Barbour Border
Haas-Jordan umbrella just in case


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Bo is for Bo*



stcolumba said:


> There is something special about the Arboretum in the winter on a misty, grey day. Unfortunately, I am able to visit the Arb only a few times a year. It is neat that you have a dog named after (I assume) Bo Schembechler.


Nice catch. We named our black Lab, Bo, out of respect for the late University of Michigan football coach, who interestingly was a classmate of my mother at Miami University. Bo the Lab met Bo the Coach on several occassions, the last of which was just a few weeks before Coach Schembechler's death in November 2006. According to him, both were "Michigan Men" through and through even though the Coach was originally from Ohio and Bo the lab was born in Rocky Mount, NC.

I first met the Coach when I was a part-time academic tutor during business school studies at U of M in the late 1970s'. He always used to kid me about coming to the Michigan Business School from "that obscure small college on the northside of South Bend, IN" (his words, not mine). He also served as a referrence that helped me land a tutoring job at Ohio State during my doctoral studies. I really needed the tuition waiver and small stipend from that job to achieve my dream. Without it I probably never would have made it through.

Although a bit cantankerous at times, he had the heart of a lion and helped a large number of people of all types achieve their goals in spite of tremendous obstacles. He was a great Michigan Man.

Are you also a Wolverine?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody, Introspective (and Foggy) Monday*

In the high 40s--Humidity at least 100%--can it go higher?

BB pinpoint BD--blue-on-white tattersall
BS club tie--wine w/old gold scales of Justice
BB Fair Isle lambswool pullover vest--hunter w/wine/tan/blue mix
LLB twills--taupe
BB surcingle-navy
PRL generic socks-navy
LLB mocs
Huntington flannel 3/2--hunter
PS--cotton/linen--wine
Ancient Army issue raincoat

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## wnh

randomdude said:


> Nice watch.


Funny -- not a comment you expect for a $25 watch!


----------



## mpcsb

wnh said:


> Funny -- not a comment you expect for a $25 watch!


I've actually had several people compliment my cheap $25 Timex, so I would say not that unexpected.


----------



## randomdude

I just think the Timex looks great with the grosgrain strap. As I said, it looks much better IMHO than the Orvis. I just ordered an Easy Reader myself.


----------



## Naval Gent

wnh said:


> Funny -- not a comment you expect for a $25 watch!


I am repeatedly amused by this board's simultaneous entheusiasm for cheap watches and very expensive shoes.

That easy reader is a good looking watch. But I prefer roman numerals, myself.

Scott


----------



## mpcsb

Naval Gent said:


> I am repeatedly amused by this board's simultaneous entheusiasm for cheap watches and very expensive shoes.
> 
> That easy reader is a good looking watch. But I prefer roman numerals, myself.
> 
> Scott


Yeah - well wait till you get older - LOL - :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TMMKC

Naval Gent said:


> I am repeatedly amused by this board's simultaneous entheusiasm for cheap watches and very expensive shoes.


Yeah, go figure! I once bought a cheap, casual Joe Boxer watch at a K-Mart on a whim...you wouldn't believe the compliments I get from that thing, even to this day.


----------



## Brownshoe

*Mad Man*

blue-ish gray Southwick sack suit
Press white OCBD
black knit tie
Press collar pin used as tie clip
Black penny loafers

(clickable)

All suits this week--just because!

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7435769


----------



## GaryBurke

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Is that that new JCrew "moon mill"(?) coat?
> I like the shoulders.


It is indeed! This is the jacket:

https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod85843271


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire. Consider lace up instead of penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
RL OCBD
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
BB gray braces
H- ps


----------



## Patrick06790

Emerging from the weeds of the so-called holidays in a thrifted Austin Reed jacket with twin vents, Mercer ocbd, LE cords and massively clunky old Florsheims.

Also the familyman pocket square, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## Harris

Brownshoe said:


> blue-ish gray Southwick sack suit
> Press white OCBD
> black knit tie
> Press collar pin used as tie clip
> Black penny loafers
> 
> (clickable)
> 
> All suits this week--just because!
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7435769


"All suits this week." Welcome to my world, Brownshoe.

I like the color of that Southwick sack. Blue-ish gray may be my (current) favorite suit color.

I also like the look of the shoulder(s). Typical Douglas: soft, yes; but with enough "padding" so that it's not cardiganesque.


----------



## farrago

A Brownshoe inspired day.

~ Charcoal herringbone sack
~ BB blue university stripe ocbd
~ olive LE lambswool v-neck sweater
~ black knit tie
~ Bill's button fly khakis
~ Bean brown chukkas


----------



## Kingstonian

Sir Royston's plus fours are practical for golfers in Winter. It saves washing trousers because the bottoms are all muddy.

I am not sure I would have the confidence to wear them elsewhere though. I am not a huntin',shootin',fishin' man. I think suede shoes kind of defeats the purpose too.

Very retro look - even down to the spectacles. Sort of thing you would expect to find in 'The Chap' magazine.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

GaryBurke said:


> It is indeed! This is the jacket:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod85843271


Ah, I thought your were in this:
https://www.jcrew.com/catalog/product.jhtml?id=prod85865271&catId=cat240073

Looks nice, I like the shoulders a lot.
What's your opinion? quality?


----------



## stcolumba

oldschoolprep said:


> Nice catch. We named our black Lab, Bo, out of respect for the late University of Michigan football coach, who interestingly was a classmate of my mother at Miami University. Bo the Lab met Bo the Coach on several occassions, the last of which was just a few weeks before Coach Schembechler's death in November 2006. According to him, both were "Michigan Men" through and through even though the Coach was originally from Ohio and Bo the lab was born in Rocky Mount, NC.
> 
> I first met the Coach when I was a part-time academic tutor during business school studies at U of M in the late 1970s'. He always used to kid me about coming to the Michigan Business School from "that obscure small college on the northside of South Bend, IN" (his words, not mine). He also served as a referrence that helped me land a tutoring job at Ohio State during my doctoral studies. I really needed the tuition waiver and small stipend from that job to achieve my dream. Without it I probably never would have made it through.
> 
> Although a bit cantankerous at times, he had the heart of a lion and helped a large number of people of all types achieve their goals in spite of tremendous obstacles. He was a great Michigan Man.
> 
> Are you also a Wolverine?


Yes, I am a Michigan Alumnus.

What great stories and memories you have a Bo!

I had the privilege of meeting Bo on a few occasions. While I certainly did not "know" Bo as you did, he always treated me, as he did everyone he met, as if he had always known me.

I first met him during my junior year, which was Bo's first year at Michigan, when my teacher, who at that time was a campus legend for nearly four decades, took me to Bo's office to "welcome" him to Michigan. I just stayed in the shadows and observed. Bo made some comment that, in his opinion, the University of Michigan was too liberal for what he wanted to demand from the team. At that, my teacher was enraged and told Bo in very frank language that Michigan was no pushover school. "What kind of a namby pamby place do you think this is?" "Young man, you better be ready to live up to the great Michigan tradition" etc.. etc... etc... It was quite a scene, and from that time on, my teacher and Bo became best of friends. At my teacher's funeral, Bo was the main speaker.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Mac. I'll get it right someday.

Hi Harris--good to see you posting.

A pleasantly dull ensemble for pizza and a movie with Madame Shoe. I look like an extra from The Paper Chase.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7439302

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7439303

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7439304

old tan cord sack, not sure of maker
BB tattersall thin soft flannel BD
Gap wool sweater
Polo jeans
BB woven flannel belt
Gap socks
Bean camp mocs

(clickable pics)

I feel coming out as a wearer of Gap apparel has been a cathartic experience.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Gucci sweater
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## Sir Royston

Kingstonian said:


> Sir Royston's plus fours are practical for golfers in Winter. It saves washing trousers because the bottoms are all muddy.
> 
> I am not sure I would have the confidence to wear them elsewhere though. I am not a huntin',shootin',fishin' man. I think suede shoes kind of defeats the purpose too.
> 
> Very retro look - even down to the spectacles. Sort of thing you would expect to find in 'The Chap' magazine.


Yes, The Brogues are worn only when in the local Village. i would never consider going "off road" in brogues and have various Boots for that..

Although wearing plus Fours or Plus Twos is rather a head turner even here in deepest Herefordshire I always like to be a little different!!!!
RBH


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Brownshoe said:


> blue-ish gray Southwick sack suit
> Press white OCBD
> black knit tie
> Press collar pin used as tie clip
> Black penny loafers
> 
> (clickable)
> 
> All suits this week--just because!
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7435769


Audrey Hepburn is waiting to pop through your window in a nightgown.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday--Still Moody, Introspective, Foggy*

...And this after tornadoes ripped through Kenosha County yesterday evening...in January???!!!

BB OCBD--blue
BS regt--2d City of London (navy/wine; gold-silver hairlines)
LLB twills-sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
JAB Harris tweed (ancient & venerable) 3/2--blue/grey
PS--cotton/linen-navy
the inevitable Army-issue raingear

Have a good one--stay warm & dry! 

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

*Suit week continues*

"Audrey Hepburn is waiting to pop through your window in a nightgown. "

Send her in!

BB cord suit and bow tie
Press tattersall BD
J Crew brogues

(clickable)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7441407

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7441408


----------



## stcolumba

A 101% chance of rain in Michigan today. Balmy temps for January.

3 button MTM Hickey Freeman grey herringbone suit
white Clarke and Daw Eng. cutaway collar shirt, double cuffs
BB burgundy tie with blue/gold pattern
BB blue/white silk knot links
AE black oxfords

olive Normandy and Monroe raincoat


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> "Audrey Hepburn is waiting to pop through your window in a nightgown. "
> 
> Send her in!
> 
> BB cord suit and bow tie
> Press tattersall BD
> J Crew brogues
> 
> (clickable)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7441407
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7441408


Looking quite good, BrShoe--and laceups for Mac....:icon_smile_wink:

Enjoy Tuesday...

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

BS-
Thank you! Nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## oldschoolprep

Busy day today. Weather seems more like April than January with major rainstorm last evening. Disappointed by Ohio State loss last evening. They started strong and fell downhill from their. Congratulations of LSU and Les Miles who happens to be a Michigan Wolverine by education (and unfortunately not also by current employment).

BB White OCBD
Robert Talbott burgundy tie with flying duck motiff
BS grey and yellow herringbone sport coat - 3B sack with patch pockets
Corbin tan gabardines
986 shell cordovan tassel loafers
J. Press Navy surcingle
Extremely battered Burberry Trench coat bought new in '79 - been around the world several times and many great sporting and cultural events at shows it
New Era 5950 navy baseball cap with maize M (the real "Bo" model) at least ten years old.


----------



## Danny

J Press red/white striped BD
LL Bean navy Chinos
LL Bean camel crewneck lambswool sweater
J Press grey argyle socks
Quoddy boat shoes
Randolph Aviators

It's 69 degrees in Baltimore today!!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Danny said:


> It's 69 degrees in Baltimore today!!


I can do one, or three, better: it was 72 in the District. Crazyness.

BB navy sack suit w/ linen square
BB blue spread, pinned
J Press navy/red/white paisley foulard
J&M black cap toe bals

Had dinner at Martin's in Georgetown. Waited a bit to watch the returns from New Hampshire. Gave up when the tie held after 25% in.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo suede jacket
Brioni polo
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Brownshoe

farrago said:


> A Brownshoe inspired day.
> 
> ~ Charcoal herringbone sack
> ~ BB blue university stripe ocbd
> ~ olive LE lambswool v-neck sweater
> ~ black knit tie
> ~ Bill's button fly khakis
> ~ Bean brown chukkas


Sounds good to me...I may have to steal that look. I like the sound of the blue uni stripe with the black knit tie and olive sweater.


----------



## AldenPyle

Olive Brown Po'W Southwick Miles Sack
Blue&Yellow Tattersall Jantzen Flap pocket OC3BD
Burgundy Solid 3" Tie from Airport Gift Shop
Charcoal Bills M2 Sport Utes
Burgundy Press Surcingle
Navy BB Argyles
Merlot AE Pennies


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Crisp and Sunny January Day*

The unusually warm and rainy weather of the past few days has dissipated. It is a traditional crisp and sunny mid-winter' s day in southeastern Michigan. Interesting results in NH primary last evening. Hordes of politicos and media are now descending on MI. Class and office hours this morning. Accepted invitation to participate in a presidential candidate's town hall forum as a questioner (US competitiveness) later today.

Polo white OCBD 
J.Z. Richards New Red silk tie with flying pheasants
BB 3B Sack POW shetland plaid sportcoat
HF grey flannel trousers
Black calfskin Alden tassel/kiltie shoes built on Aberdeen last from The Cambridge (MA) Shop bought new circa 1990.
BB black calfskin belt with silver monogrammed engine turned buckle
Cardinal navy blue cashmere DB overcoat
Red cashmere scarf from The Andover Shop


----------



## Daniele

Vintage navy 3 button sportscoat (Italian, single vent, raised seams, natural shoulders); BB MTM white oxford shirt, with club collar (pinned with a RL safety pin) and French cuffs; vintage, narrow square end tie with horizontal stripes in purple, navy, grey, avio (from a thrift shop in S. Francisco); white hanky, 2 points folded; vintage silver cufflinks; black belt; dark grey medium-low raise trousers (Italian pockets, wide belt loops); charcoal socks; black NOS laceups.
College scarf in navy, white, magenta; US Navy vintage peacoat; black peccary gloves and black leather briefcase.

Ciao!

Daniele


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday--Sunshine at Last*

BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Black Watch, modern (navy/hunter/wine)
LLB twills--dark tan
Bass leather belt--cordovan color
JAB OTC wool socks--navy/pheasant motif (1986 or so vintage)
LLB mocs
Huntington ancient 3/2 sack
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl

Finally drying out...:icon_smile:

Enjoy Wednesday, all!

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

*Suit Week continues*

Southwick navy 3/2 sack suit
Press white OCBD
BB University Width tie
Black Florsheim penny loafers (sorry Mac, I Like 'em)

(clickable)

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7449858


----------



## randomdude

Brownshoe, I really like that poster behind you.


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Southwick navy 3/2 sack suit
> Press white OCBD
> BB University Width tie
> Black Florsheim penny loafers (sorry Mac, I Like 'em)
> 
> (clickable)
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7449858


*EXTREMELY* well-done--Bravissimo!!! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray trousers
H- ps


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sport jacket
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> BB gray trousers
> H- ps


I really like this color combination. Who is BJ that made the t-neck.


----------



## Duck

Bobby Jones made the turtleneck. Uncle Mac has a beautiful collection of Bobby Jones sweaters.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, guys.

Hey Duck, nice to hear from you!


----------



## Duck

You too Brownshoe. Looking sharp as usual.

Going to be decked out in Filson in about two minutes. A little late afternoon rabbit hunting.


----------



## Prepstyle

BB Slim Fit Blue OCBD
BB Navy Corduroys
PRL Camel Lambswool V-neck
JM Shuler Bicycle Toe
J Crew Gray Plaid Tweed Newsboy Cap
J Crew Charcoal Car Coat


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Duck said:


> Bobby Jones made the turtleneck. Uncle Mac has a beautiful collection of Bobby Jones sweaters.


Is he really your Uncle?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings mackintosh
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## xcubbies

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sport jacket
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> BB gray trousers
> H- ps


Mac, I'm curious, do you buy your jackets a little larger to accomodate the numerous layers ? It seems from the photos that the fit is a good one. I would find it a bit bulky to wear a sweater and shirt under one of my tweeds, which I usually purchase sized to wear just over a shirt.


----------



## Tom Rath

Taking my daughter to work today, so I am wearing her favorite tie:

Brooks vintage tweed sack sportcoat
Brooks blue OCBD
Vintage Press whales tie
Medium gray flannels
Alden color 8 longwings


----------



## mpcsb

Phil, you always dress well. I really like your style, thanks for the pics.


----------



## mcarthur

Bob_Brooks said:


> Is he really your Uncle?


Of course, duck is my nephew


----------



## mcarthur

xcubbies said:


> Mac, I'm curious, do you buy your jackets a little larger to accomodate the numerous layers ? It seems from the photos that the fit is a good one. I would find it a bit bulky to wear a sweater and shirt under one of my tweeds, which I usually purchase sized to wear just over a shirt.


I do not buy my blazers or sport jackets a little large. I have found that lambs wool sweaters do not add much bulk.


----------



## mcarthur

Phil-
Your daughter has good taste. Consider a pocket square


----------



## kforton

Phil said:


> Taking my daughter to work today, so I am wearing her favorite tie:
> 
> Brooks vintage tweed sack sportcoat
> Brooks blue OCBD
> Vintage Press whales tie
> Medium gray flannels
> Alden color 8 longwings


It doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Danny

kforton said:


> It doesn't get much better than this.


What if the whales on the tie were each wearing tweed sack jackets and whale ties. Like a trad fractal!

Danny


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Sunny Day*

Simple trad attire for a sunny midwinter's day

Polo blue OCBD
J.Z. Richards burgundy tie with fishing flies motiff
BB camelhair muted district plaid sportcoat - navy, olive, black & burgundy
TH olive cavalry twill trousers
Trafalgar burgundy belt
Alden 986s
Polo PS black silk with foxhead motiff


----------



## farrago

*More Brownshoe Inspiration*

~ Brooks light brown w/ red stripes sack
~ light blue Brooks houndstooth buttondown -the only non-iron in my collection (purchased circa 2001 -when my mental faculties had lapsed, an effect of the new millenium)
~ charcoal Bean v-neck lambswool sweater
~ burgundy knit tie
~ 501's
~ brown Bean chukkas


----------



## hbs midwest

*And Then There Was Thursday...*

Annual review today--not thrilled.

BB BD--burgundy/black tattersall on white 
BS regt--11th Hussars (wine/marigold)
LLB khaki twills--usual traditional specs
JPress surcingle--wine
BB Argylls--burgundy/marigold/navy
Alden/JAB (vintage) tassel loafers--cordo/oxblood
JAB (quite definitely vintage) serge 3/2--navy
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Vintage blue-grey two-button double-vented Harris tweed sportcoat from Hector Buzzell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland (new purchase, nifty as heck, heavy tweed, leather buttons)
Dark grey flannel cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Plain white pocket handkerchief, rectangular fold, very simple
Dark brown belt
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Dark brown Allen Edmonds Grayson tassel mocs (I love grey and brown together)
Swiss Army watch with black band
Burberry cologne
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Red patterned scarf
Vintage Champ dark tan short-brim fedora with black band and feather


----------



## Lauriston

Phil said:


> Taking my daughter to work today, so I am wearing her favorite tie:
> 
> Brooks vintage tweed sack sportcoat
> Brooks blue OCBD
> Vintage Press whales tie
> Medium gray flannels
> Alden color 8 longwings


If you had either a solid or conservatively striped tie I think this is a good ensemble for a professor or medical researcher.


----------



## hbs midwest

Lauriston said:


> If you had either a solid or conservatively striped tie I think this is a good ensemble for a professor or medical researcher.


My favorite Medieval History professor loved to affect club/emblem ties--when he wasn't wearing bows--all with OCBDs (Northern California, 1960s)...:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## bd79cc

kforton said:


> It doesn't get much better than this.


You got it!


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Annual review today--not thrilled.
> 
> BB BD--burgundy/black tattersall on white
> BS regt--11th Hussars (wine/marigold)
> LLB khaki twills--usual traditional specs
> JPress surcingle--wine
> BB Argylls--burgundy/marigold/navy
> Alden/JAB (vintage) tassel loafers--cordo/oxblood
> JAB (quite definitely vintage) serge 3/2--navy
> PS--white linen
> Schneider loden jagermantl
> 
> Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


You will do well. Good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
HF gray trousers
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> You will do well. Good luck!


Many thanks, Mac; it went quite well... :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*Another brutal day in the caring professions*

Aaaaagh.

Almost everything here is thrifted or eBayed: BB shirt, Gap flannels (these things are thick) from eBay; tie, belt from forum exchange; Church's shoes from Goodwill, sack coat from thrift one town over. Paid full ride for Hober pocket square.


----------



## Falstaff

Patrick, good work. The shoes are an incredible thrift find.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Tse sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06 - Cool tie, whats the emblem?

Camel Press Corduroy 3/2 Sack
Brown Uni Stripe David's Shirts OCBD
Burgundy&Yellow Stripe LE Narrow Tie
Dark Brown Riviera Cavalry Twills
Wine Press Surcingle
Brown Pantherella Argyles
Merlot AE Cole Loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Gray Winter Day Calls for My Version of Business Casual*

Winter is back in the Wolverine State. Office day - writing, reading and a few meetings this morning and meeting with some corporate visitors this afternoon to discuss some interesting issues.

BB White OCBD
Burgundy alpaca cableknit sweater from the Red Barn of Pittsford, NY
Polo PS with polo game motiff
BB 3b sack Black and white herringbone sportcoat w/patch side pockets
BB dark gray trousers
Alden shell cordovan full strap loafers
Burgundy J. Press surcingle belt
Navy Gloverall duffle coat
Patchwork Irish walking hat


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: Cleanup After Moderate, But Sloppy, Snow...*

Review went ok--now back to work:

LLB chambray BD--blue
BS bow--Royal Marines (navy/deep red/gold/emerald)
LLB khakis
BB surcingle--navy
PRL wool socks--deep red
LLB MHS, winterized w/Sno-Seal
Ancient Huntington 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS--silk print: navy/red/green
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a great weekend, all! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Falstaff said:


> Patrick, good work. The shoes are an incredible thrift find.


Amen to that.

Well-done. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

Falstaff said:


> Patrick, good work. The shoes are an incredible thrift find.


Ditto...I like the jacket a lot.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Patrick06 - Cool tie, whats the emblem?


Fisherman bringing one to the net.


----------



## hillcityjosh

LE OCBD, blue
RL Prospect Pants, brown
medium blue & gray argyle socks
vintage Weejuns


----------



## mpcsb

Moving offices at work today

Old Bills khakis in British tan
Brooks pink ocbd, slightly frayed
Sperry topsiders
navy socks
brown leather braided belt

Beaufort with liner snapped in
navy cashmere scarf bought at Liberty of London 20 years ago


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy cords
H- ps


----------



## anglophile23

Friends retirement party

LE navy cotton v-neck sweater
BB dark red mini #1 stripe bow tie
PF blue university stripe OCBD
LE chinos
JB argyles
Bass Weejuns
JB surcingle- navy with red stripe

Someone said I looked like a history professor. I choose to take that as a compliment.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM sweater
Brioni cords
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
NM loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Knock Around Day*

A few hours in the office this morning to complete update a presentation for use at conference next week. Off to lunch at Red Hawk with my wife, brother in law and nephew to sway him to accept acceptance as an LSA undergrad to Michigan. Post lunch chores includeoil change, car wash and to complete reading of Brownstein's Second Civil War.

Viyella Number #73 shirt
Yellow alpaca crewneck sweater
Charleston Khaki khaki trousers
J. Press red surcingle belt
BB 3B flannel sack blazer wtih patch side and open patch breat pockets with BS monogrammed gold filled buttons.
PS navy heavy cableknit boot socks
Gokeys chucka boot bought new in 1989


----------



## hbs midwest

*Saturday in the 'burbs*

Took son to school for scholarship exam--ran errands while he was writing his essay:

LE turtleneck--teal (remember that shade from the 80s pallette?)
501s
BB surcingle--black
PRL ragg socks--grey heather
LLB MHS
JAB ancient and venerable Harris tweed 3/2--blue-grey
Schneider loden jagermantl

He says he thinks he wrote well...

Enjoy the balance of the weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
RL shirt
BB navy braces
SF necktie
SF- ps


----------



## Patrick06790

*Great Men and Their Electric Stoves, part 19*

Harris sack;Nordstrom SmartCare shirt (if you have to buy a non-iron I think these are the best); old Brooks knit tie from the thrift haul of a couple days ago; Orvis slacks, allegedly machine-washable; Sebago black pennies. Watch strap from Central; no-name pocket square thrifted.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton tie
Ferragamo belt
BR scarf
NM gloves
Armani socks
JL bluchers


----------



## stcolumba

At church...
BB dark navy wool chalk pinstripe suit
BB white straight collar shirt
BB dark navy patterned tie
plain toed black Oxford shoes



Later..
dark navy McGeorge Shetland crew
BB white straight collar shirt
LL Bean Jeans
Patagonia wool socks
Montrail Comp shoes
Barbour Beaufort coat


----------



## Northeastern

*Two updates...*

Behold the game bird pants! From Friday









BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
BB "University" Tie
J.Crew Belt
PRL "Millbrook" Embroidered Cords, Hunter Green with various game birds
Not pictured - GH 2 button blazer with BB Burgundy Pocket square

For Today, out to visit the fiancee's parents








PRL Club Collar Shirt, Blue Stripe
BB 3 button lambswool sportcoat
PLRL Pocket square, black with green and pink
BB Bow Tie
BB Chinos, Khaki


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like your attire. Do consider wool trousers instead of khakis


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
BB red braces


----------



## Northeastern

mcarthur said:


> ^ I like your attire. Do consider wool trousers instead of khakis


Indeed I shall. I do need to update my collection, and hopefully will have this oversight rectified in short order.


----------



## wnh

I dressed by the book for church this morning. I like it. The belt was purchased retail (though on sale) and the socks at an outlet; everything else is eBayed or thrifted.

BB navy sack blazer
BB blue OCBD
nameless bow tie, though I suspect it may be BB
BB gray flannels
BB black calfskin belt
PRL houndstooth wool blend socks
AE Byrons
cotton handkerchief






And I've since dressed down for the afternoon. I've got the same OCBD on, but have changed into Bills M2, Dooney & Bourke scarlet wool surcingle belt, and J. Crew red/navy/gray argyles.


----------



## tripreed

Northeastern said:


>


You know, if I saw that shirt in the store, I would probably be turned off because of the pattern. However, I think you've done a great job making it look good with your choice of tie and jacket.


----------



## topbroker

It's snowing here today, but spirits in Northeast Wisconsin are bright because of the Packers win yesterday. Football is not my thing (I'm more of a baseball guy), but I'd rather have the people in my vicinity be in a good mood than the deep funk that would have resulted if the Pack had lost. (The Packers, by the way, have a hideous effect on the already low level of men's fashion around here; I have to visually tune out all the green and gold "sportswear" if I want to make it through the day without experiencing stomach distress.)

My outfit today is more New England than Wisconsin, but that does not indicate a rooting preference for a potential Super Bowl match-up. 

Vintage Harris tweed blue/gray single-breasted two-button double-vent sportcoat from Hector Buzzell KIiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland (an amazing Ebay steal)
Tommy Hilfiger plain-front plain-bottom tan corduroys
Jos. A. Bank white button-down, open neck
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Plain white pocket square, rectangular fold
Brown jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band
Boot socks
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots with tan uppers
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew green/orange horizontal-striped scarf
Speckled brown tweed cap from David Hanna & Sons Ltd. of Donegal Town, Ireland (clearly this is my authentic Celtic wear day!)


----------



## topbroker

Northeastern said:


> Behold the game bird pants! From Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
> BB "University" Tie
> J.Crew Belt
> PRL "Millbrook" Embroidered Cords, Hunter Green with various game birds
> Not pictured - GH 2 button blazer with BB Burgundy Pocket square


Loving the trousers. I used to a have a similar red pair with geese in flight and a dark pair with penguins. I'd love to find something like these again.


----------



## videocrew

To an engagement party yesterday afternoon:

Cheap Belk tan corduroy sport coat
Joseph A. Bank University Stripe OCBD
501s
J. Crew engine-turned buckle belt
Gold Toe brown argyles
Weejuns

Ordinarily I wouldn't have worn jeans, but I was told the couple would be wearing them, so I assumed that when in Rome... Most importantly, I received a compliment from the bride-to-be and therefore consider the look to have been a success.


----------



## kitonbrioni

vintage overcoat
NM sweater
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Pirelli driving mocs
BR scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Off Campus Day*

Catching up on correspondence and writing this morning. Presentation to international media on US Competitiveness at noon luncheon and then off to sneak a peek at the 2008 Detroit International Auto Show.

Southwick 3B sack light flannel charcoal chalk strip suit with vest
Ike Behar blue end-on-end shirt with white collar and cuffs
Robert Talbott Royal Irish Fusiliers necktie
BB black alligator strap with monogrammed polished gold buckle
BB black shell cordovan tassel loafers
Heavily starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast suitcoat pocket
BB DB polo coat


----------



## topbroker

oldschoolprep said:


> Catching up on correspondence and writing this morning. Presentation to international media on US Competitiveness at noon luncheon and then off to sneak a peek at the 2008 Detroit International Auto Show.
> 
> Southwick 3B sack light flannel charcoal chalk strip suit with vest
> Ike Behar blue end-on-end shirt with white collar and cuffs
> Robert Talbott Royal Irish Fusiliers necktie
> BB black alligator strap with monogrammed polished gold buckle
> BB black shell cordovan tassel loafers
> Heavily starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast suitcoat pocket
> BB DB polo coat


This sounds just smashing. Well done!


----------



## oldschoolprep

topbroker said:


> This sounds just smashing. Well done!


Thanks for the compliment. I learned a long time ago that the dress and demanor of the speaker enhance effective communication.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody Monday by the Lake*

Yesterday: wore Byzantine finery (cassock/dalmatic/stole) over workday garb for Church;
501s, BB Fair Isle, & turtleneck under loden coat for errand-running.

Today:
BB pinpoint BB--blue tattersall on white
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills--sage green, usual specifications
Bass generic leather belt--cordo/oxblood color
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--cordo color calf
JAB vintage 3/2--navy serge
PS--linen/cotton--red
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Catching up on correspondence and writing this morning. Presentation to international media on US Competitiveness at noon luncheon and then off to sneak a peek at the 2008 Detroit International Auto Show.
> 
> Southwick 3B sack light flannel charcoal chalk strip suit with vest
> Ike Behar blue end-on-end shirt with white collar and cuffs
> Robert Talbott Royal Irish Fusiliers necktie
> BB black alligator strap with monogrammed polished gold buckle
> BB black shell cordovan tassel loafers
> Heavily starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast suitcoat pocket
> BB DB polo coat


Your attire sounds good. Good luck on your presentation. Have fun at the auto show


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H pocket square


----------



## Patrick06790

*Snow*

A nice snowfall last night, and it's still sputtering along this afternoon.

I don't know what it is but I appear to have combed my hair with a piece of toast.

Old Orvis tattersall (with a button/flap pocket), Orvis high-water - make that "Bean Boot cut" - moleskins, Bean sweater, thermals and boots.


----------



## Beefeater

Patrick06790 said:


> A nice snowfall last night, and it's still sputtering along this afternoon.
> 
> I don't know what it is but I appear to have combed my hair with a piece of toast.
> 
> Old Orvis tattersall (with a button/flap pocket), Orvis high-water - make that "Bean Boot cut" - moleskins, Bean sweater, thermals and boots.


Whole wheat or white?


----------



## Financier

white bread is certainly NOT trad.


----------



## Joe Tradly

On the contrary, white toast is the traddest of the toasts.

JB


----------



## vwguy

LE navy sweater vest
BB blue uni stripe OCBD
LE khakis
EB thick lugges oxfords

Brian


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB OCBD
Crazy quasi fair isle RL sweater
501s
warm double thick socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM polo
Prada pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Zegna jacket
> NM polo
> Prada pant
> Prada belt
> Zegna socks
> DP boots
> NM scarf
> NM gloves


Even Zegna socks. What a purist. I only wish I could see how this ensemble looks and comes together. Must be quite impressive.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

LLB "Double L" Navy crewneck sweater
Blue Mercer OCBD (thrifted)
J. Press khaki twills (sale)
AE chili stockbridge (thrifted)


----------



## TradTeacher

BB Shetland in Navy/Indigo (this year's dark blue)
BB Slim Fit OCBD in Blue
PRL Rugby Wide Wale cuffed cords in Rust
BB Brown Strap w/ ET Buckle
Random socks in a Sky Blue color
Bass Pebble Grain Pennys in Dark Brown

TT:teacha:


----------



## Georgia

TradTeacher said:


> BB Shetland in Navy/Indigo (this year's dark blue)
> BB Slim Fit OCBD in Blue
> PRL Rugby Wide Wale cuffed cords in Rust
> BB Brown Strap w/ ET Buckle
> Random socks in a Sky Blue color
> Bass Pebble Grain Pennys in Dark Brown
> 
> TT:teacha:


Nice...I love 'rust' colored cords. They are next on my list.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
RTalbott foulard--butter yellow ground, hunter/navy/dark red pines
LLB twills--navy, ususal specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks-navy
LLB mocs
JAB 1980 vintage Harris tweed 3/2 sack--blue/grey
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Stay warm & dry! 

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Presidential Primary Day in Michigan*

Gitman blue OCBD
navy Polo silk tie with fying ducks motif - Christmas gift
Orvis officers' pink cavalry twill trousers
BB 3B sack shetland sportcoat in wheat, orange, burgundy, brown and light blue district check with flapped patch side pockets
Trafalgar brown alligator strap with monogrammed gold slide buckle
LL Bean Maine Hunting shoes and BB shell cordovan loafers (office)
J. Press British short warmer
BB burgundy lambswool scarf


----------



## Duck

Patrick06790 said:


> A nice snowfall last night, and it's still sputtering along this afternoon.
> 
> I don't know what it is but I appear to have combed my hair with a piece of toast.
> 
> Old Orvis tattersall (with a button/flap pocket), Orvis high-water - make that "Bean Boot cut" - moleskins, Bean sweater, thermals and boots.


Patrick, looking sharp. I wish that we could a little snow in Richmond. I miss those youthful days when we played fort in the snow.


----------



## Reddington

LLB pink OCBD
Nordstrom 2-button blazer - blue 
Burberry pocket square
J Press blue w/ green stripe surcingle belt
B2 khakis
J Crew argyle socks
Bass Weejuns
Timex - vintage w/ white face and Central Watch - blue & white band


----------



## TradTeacher

Reddington said:


> J Crew agile socks


Agile Argyle's, huh?

:icon_smile_wink:,

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H ps


----------



## Grundie

Grey flannels
Greenish tattersal shirt
Green wool tie
Bottle green camel hair jacket from JoS A Banks
Brown no-name Oxford brogues
Flat cap.


----------



## Northeastern

*Yawn...*

PRL OCBD, White
BB Merino Wool V-Neck, Navy
J.Crew Charcoal Flannel slacks
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE Woodstock Loafers, burgundy

I probably should have worn a tie and jacket today but I didn't have to see anyone as I spent my day in the library like a good student.


----------



## AldenPyle

Ecru BB OCBD
Southwick Doeskin Navy Sack 3B Blazer 
Light Blue BB Uni Tie with Navy Bar Stripe
Wine Press Surcingle
Dark Green Riviera Herringbone Wool Pants
Brown Pantherella Argyles
Merlot AE Loafers.


----------



## Patrick06790

*After another stellar evening in the caring professions*

Just me and the Monolith in the dim light of early morning...


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel coat
BR turtleneck
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
BB scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Brownshoe

*Funny Caption Contest Part II*

Patrick, we've got this guy surrounded.

BB navy cashmere turtleneck sweater
vintage Timex on BB band
PRL jeans
yellow wool crew socks
BB camp mocs

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7494518


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> Patrick, we've got this guy surrounded.


We'd miss him if he disappeared.

Wouldn't we?


----------



## Northeastern

BB Shetland, Light Blue
LE OCBD, Yellow
PRL Bow Tie
BB Cords, khaki
J.Crew belt
BB LHS, Black
PRL Argyles


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> Patrick, we've got this guy surrounded.
> 
> BB navy cashmere turtleneck sweater
> vintage Timex on BB band
> PRL jeans
> yellow wool crew socks
> BB camp mocs
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7494518


Looks good. Do you pair this with a corduroy sack?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Midweek by the Lake*

BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Royal Irish Fusiliers
LLB twills--dark tan, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter green
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs, freshly winterized
JAB (1980 vintage) serge 3/2--navy
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print 
Schneider loden jagermantl

Winter kit in briefcase

Have a great Wednesday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

AldenPyle said:


> Looks good. Do you pair this with a corduroy sack?


Thanks AP--

Wore it with a light brown tweed jacket. It's actually maybe a little too much sweater to wear with a jacket--it's quite beefy.

Patrick--

I would, oddly enough.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## kforton

Northeastern said:


> BB Shetland, Light Blue
> LE OCBD, Yellow
> PRL Bow Tie
> BB Cords, khaki
> J.Crew belt
> BB LHS, Black
> PRL Argyles


That's a very nice sweater.


----------



## kforton

Danny said:


> What if the whales on the tie were each wearing tweed sack jackets and whale ties. Like a trad fractal!
> 
> Danny


I just caught this. Good one.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## tripreed

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7494518


Damn it, Brownshoe, you've done it again. Normally I think to myself "Turtlenecks? Aren't those for liberals and unsavory characters from the 1970s who wear gold chains with their zodiac symbol on them?" However, you have done a great job of making the turtleneck look normal and fairly traditional and something I should reconsider.


----------



## mcarthur

^ turtlenecks have always been trad. Try it you might like it


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Trip--

It's been years since I've worn one, but this looked really good to me and I gave it a shot.

(don't tell anyone, but I'm a liberal. I also wore a leisure suit in the 70s, but I was 6 and didn't know any better)


----------



## Falstaff

Northeastern said:


> BB Shetland, Light Blue
> LE OCBD, Yellow
> PRL Bow Tie
> BB Cords, khaki
> J.Crew belt
> BB LHS, Black
> PRL Argyles


Great bowtie, particularly when paired with the shetland. Great look overall.


----------



## jml90

mcarthur said:


> ^ turtlenecks have always been trad. Try it you might like it


Yeah mac you rock the turtle fairly hard yourself.


----------



## mcarthur

^experience is a great teacher


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
LP sweater
Brioni pant
BK belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
BR scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## farrago

The halcyon days (daze?) of grad school look:

~ dark charcoal blue Harris Tweed sack from Oconnells
~ black shetland from OC's
~ 501's
~ dark blue LE end on end BD
~ black oxfords


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday--No More Snow...Yet*

Mrs hbs expected white stuff overnight--looks like a reprieve for the moment.

BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--5th Enniskillen Dragoon Guards (hunter/cardinal red/gold)
LLB twills--taupe, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
Army wool socks--dark green
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton--yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl

Winter kit in briefcase

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

Rather blah overcast day today with snow forecast for this evening. Exceptional case discussion in my morning class. Looking forward to Notre Dame v Michigan hockey game tomorrow evening.

BB White OCBD
RT medium blue tie with flying mallards motif
BB tan cavalry twill trousers
Polo braided burgundy leather belt with sterling silver buckle
BB 3b sack houndstooth shetland sport coat - cream, green, medium blue
LLB Maine Hunting Shoes
J. Press British short warmer


----------



## Falstaff

Digital camera on the fritz, darn thing. 3 inches of snow last night, but pretty mild and no wind.
HS Trask bluchers with lug sole
brown socks (origin unknown)
Berle forward pleat charcoal gray flannels
PRL ocbd
Hanauer bowtie
BB brown houndstooth sportcoat


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray trousers
H- ps


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB OCBD
PRL Norwegian Sweater
LE Down Vest
jeans and sneakers (it's slushy out there)


----------



## Prepstyle

PRL Blue OCBD
PRL Gold Prospect Cords
J Crew Argyles
CH Tan Penny Loafer


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Borrelli shirt
JS pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
BR scarf
BR gloves


----------



## vwguy

A Brett Favre jersey, go pack!

Brian


----------



## stcolumba

Today..

BB pink OCBD shirt
navy blue McGeorge Shetland sweater
gray Polo cavalry twill trousers
BB black socks
AE black oxfords


Saturday...
Adjudicating music performances all day in Grand Rapids...

dark navy pinstripe bespoke suit (made by a tailor in Ann Arbor)
BB straight point collar white shirt
Van Boven dark blue tie wi th white dots

Evening, attending Univ. of Mich. "Collage" Concert in Hill Aud.
gray herringbone MTM Hickey Freeman suit
white straight point BB shirt
Van Boven tie dark blue with maize dots


----------



## hbs midwest

*Frozen Friday by the Lake*

Got a bare dusting of the white stuff--then the mercury plunged...

LE BD--Dress Stuart tartan
LE club tie--deep red/pheasant motif
LLB khaki twills--usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB MHS
Army issue boot socks
Huntington flannel 3/2--hunter
PS--silk, fox hunt scene print
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Son wore *yellow-gold* tshirt to school, under *hunter green* PRL long-sleeve golf pullover...something about a sporting event this coming Sunday about 100 miles north of here. 

Have a great weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Laxplayer

vwguy said:


> A Brett Favre jersey, go pack!
> 
> Brian


I'll be wearing mine on Sunday! I'm wearing my Packers stocking cap today. GO PACK!


----------



## egadfly

*The Slushman Cometh*

A Trad's casual Friday:
Bills flannel-lined khakis, flat-front, cuffed (1 3/4"). Stealthy: they look just like regular khakis, but twice as warm. Can't recommend these highly enough.

 Mercer uni-stripe OCBD.

 LE hand-knit wool sweater. At least ten years old. Made in Ireland in a very dark green cable knit with deep v-neck. Very warm.

 Bean hunting shoes (exchanged at the office for an old pair of Weejuns I keep in a drawer).

 Old English-made bridle belt.

 Barbour coat, "Border" model.
Good weekend, all.

EGF


----------



## Grundie

Dark brown chinos
Beige linen shirt
Dark brown sleeveless cashmere v-neck jumper
Tan check Harris Tweed jacket
Brown Oxford shoes


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Mercer blue OCBD
Green BB tie w / polar bear & walrus print
J. Press khaki twills
no-name belt
no-name penny loafers
timex easy reader


----------



## Canadian

Green plaid jacket
Sears cardigan sweater
Mandarin collar white shirt (also from Sears)
GAP chinos
suspenders
no-name loafers


----------



## Naval Gent

Canadian said:


> Green plaid jacket
> Sears cardigan sweater
> Mandarin collar white shirt (also from Sears)
> GAP chinos
> suspenders
> no-name loafers


Welcome to the Forum. I go to Lethbridge every year to hunt ducks and geese. How are the Hurricanes doing?

Scott


----------



## Canadian

Hi Scott,

I have no idea how the Hurricans are doing. I do the majority of my shooting down by the Sweetgrass hills. Camera that is (the government has made it ridiculously impossible to get a firearm). I'm a real desert rat and have the safari gear to prove it.

Canadian


----------



## hbs midwest

Canadian said:


> Green plaid jacket
> Sears cardigan sweater
> Mandarin collar white shirt (also from Sears)
> GAP chinos
> suspenders
> no-name loafers


Another welcome...one of our dearest family friends (grad school chum of our son's godmother) grew up in Calgary; her parents still live in the area.

Again, welcome aboard! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Northeastern

Right now...
J.Crew Cord Jacket, Navy 3 button, no shoulder padding
PRL OCBD, Maroon and Blue check
LLB Chinos (I think they're LLB)
LLB Heavy Duty Handsewn Boat Shoes
PRL White Linen Pocket Square
PRL Argyle Socks

In about 20 minutes
BB 2 Button Charcoal Suit, flat front pants
BB Supima Cotton Point Collar Shirt, Blue
BB Burgundy and Gold Pocket Square
BB Blue and White striped tie
AE McAllister Wingtips, Burgundy
PRL Burgundy Belt
Northeastern Alumni Pin


----------



## topbroker

Given all the Packer talk here today, I'd better cross-post my WAYWT from the Fashion Forum:

Today's outfit is a little different. Not only is it Casual Friday at work, it's Packers Casual Friday here in Green Bay because of the game Sunday. Which I hate, because people wear all this tacky green and gold sportswear. But today, I decided to participate in my own way. 

Jos. A. Bank black cuffed corduroys
Tommy Hilfiger kelly green shirt with contrasting white button-down collar and white barrel cuffs, altered for me by Maldonado Shirtmakers
(No sportcoat because none of mine really works with this shirt, and the shirt deserves to speak without competition)
Jos. A. Bank gold tie with black and white rep stripes
Gold collar bar angled down
Black braided leather belt
Swiss Army watch with black band
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black patterned OTC socks
Bostonian black kiltie tassel mocs

And for outerwear:

Adler black leather car coat
Black leather gloves
Black leather driving cap
(All of which makes me look a little like an Irish gangster )


----------



## vwguy

topbroker said:


> Today's outfit is a little different. Not only is it Casual Friday at work, it's Packers Casual Friday here in Green Bay because of the game Sunday. Which I hate, because people wear all this tacky green and gold sportswear.


Uh-huh, a lot of people broke out their "good" Packer sweatshirt at work today, good meaning they think they can wear that instead of dressing up for weddings, etc 

Brian


----------



## wnh

Lands' End Hyde Park OCBD, white
Brooks Brothers shetland, light blue (thanks TradTeacher)
Bills M2 khaki twills
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
J. Crew navy w/ burgundy stripe socks

Stayed home today, but I threw on a pair of Bass Chapmons and a BB oiled cotton blackwatch jacket for a trip to the grocery store.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Z shirt
H necktie
H ps
BB navy braces


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> Z shirt
> H necktie
> H ps
> BB navy braces


Are the tie and the pocket square the exact match they look to be? Another taboo shattered!


----------



## mcarthur

^ Yes


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS Horsey jacket and vest
Malo sweater
Lucky jeans
TB belt
Zegna sock
DM boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

*Full armor for today's adventure in the caring professions*

Broke out the Joe Tradly suit tonight, and a good thing, as I needed all my reserves in the face of massive meltdowns. I had considered some form of heresy but decided to play it straight. Debut tonight of the new Trad Special tie from Sam Hober. Goes to show how far gone I am - I actually got excited at the prospect of wearing it for the first time.

Bad lighting - the suit is bluer than it appears. I was in a hurry.


----------



## Northeastern

^Looking Good Patrick. I love the texture of that suit.


----------



## topbroker

Patrick06790 said:


> Broke out the Joe Tradly suit tonight, and a good thing, as I needed all my reserves in the face of massive meltdowns. I had considered some form of heresy but decided to play it straight. Debut tonight of the new Trad Special tie from Sam Hober. Goes to show how far gone I am - I actually got excited at the prospect of wearing it for the first time.
> 
> Bad lighting - the suit is bluer than it appears. I was in a hurry.


What a great look. You do the "caring professions" proud!


----------



## Tom Rath

Great suit Patrick.

Just picked up this shirt, wanted to give Paul Winston from Chipp kudos for managing to get my size and fit perfect on the first shirt. It took BB MTM forever until I was totally satisfied with the fit of their shirts.

This is the first shirt I have ever ordered from him. What I like:

-You can give him fabrics to make shirts. Brooks will not. Ive wanted a corduroy shirt for years, but good luck finding one in anything but s,m,l. He has several cord fabrics to pick from, and I can give him any fabrics I would like made into shirts.

-His point collars arent nearly as spread as BB. For some reason BB point collars are spread just enough to where I never loved them. Chipps are not spread at all.

-I added the flapped pocket, which is a nice touch to a casual shirt like this. Im very anti pocket on dress shirts, but it just felt right on this one.

Turn around time was 3 weeks. You order 1 the first time. Next orders are 3 minumum. This shirt was $130.00. Its a tan/yellow fine wale corduroy with a point collar. I will wear it with everything from jeans to sportcoats to heavy flannel 3 piece suits.

As you can see I like my shirts fairly slim fitting. Paul has done that well. The shirt is slim without being restrictive, and he tapered the diameter of the sleeves just as I like. Keep in mind the shirt just came out of the dryer, so its a bit wrinkled.










Here is the shirt with a heavy wool tie:


----------



## Untilted

GREAT shirt, Phil.


----------



## wnh

Phil said:


> Here is the shirt with a heavy wool tie:


I love the way the collar lies in this picture. The points seem the perfect length, and the way they lie just slightly askew is wonderful. Perhaps it was unintentional, or even undesirable, but I like it.


----------



## Tom Rath

The more askew the better, in my book. Collar stays dont exist in my world. I like the proportions of 3 - 3 inch collar points, 3 inch wide ties, 3 inch wide lapels.


----------



## topbroker

It is Arctically cold (albeit sunny) in Northeast Wisconsin today, which bodes interestingly for the football game tomorrow. I'm awfully glad I got my worn-out car battery replaced recently; today would have been the day I couldn't get the car to start. With a new battery, I had no problem.

Out and about in Appleton and Green Bay today. The two cities are 30 miles apart; I live in the former, work in the latter, and the highway between them is so well-traveled by me, it might as well be the hallway in my apartment.

I've got some blue tones going on today:

Navy single-breasted three-button ventless blazer
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed chinos with slightly wide leg opening
Enro light blue point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Daniel Cremieux cobalt blue cotton sweater-vest
Light blue cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Burgundy dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist) (dressy piece, I wear it every day)
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial burgundy captoes (which seem to go very nicely with the trousers and socks)
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
David Hanna speckled brown tweed cap (has enough tones in it that it didn't clash with the topcoat)
Polartec Arctic 180s black wrap-around ear warmers (like I said, cold)


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
HF gray trousers
RL OCBD
H bow ties
SF- ps
BB red braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc shearling jacket
Mastermind sweater
Malo cords
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Grenson boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Beefeater

Boring attire today but maybe they'll let me in the front door at church:
J. Crew Brown Tweed Jacket
J. Crew Chinos, flat front regular fit. 
BB White OCBD
BB Paisley Tie
J. Crew brown brogues.

Go Packers!


----------



## Topsider

mcarthur said:


>


Is it just me, or isn't that bow tied a little too long in front? I think it'd look better if the ends of the front and back portion were even, and the whole affair didn't extend much beyond the tips of your collar.


----------



## mcarthur

^ I agree with your comments. In fact, after looking at the picture I had taken yesterday, I did retie the bow tie before leaving the house


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## Patrick06790

*I watch football, therefore I am*

Here's how us professional sportswriters do it. Note dazed expression - I stayed up all night watching "Coffin Joe" movies. Jeesh.

Orvis cords (from eBayer Adams Outlet)
Bean sweater
BB shirt, thrifted
Trask loafers, STP
Coffin Joe box set from Amazon


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
Z shirt
H bow tie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## wnh

To church in the a.m.:

BB navy blazer
BB blue OCBD
JAB red/navy/white striped tie (similar to BB#1 stripe)
BB charcoal flannels
some Italian made charcoal merino socks
Florsheim Imperial plain-toe bluchers, shell
generic burgundy belt

The afternoon, and church in the p.m.:
same shirt
BB navy lambswool cable-knit sweater
LE red wide-wale cords
D&B navy wool surcingle belt
same socks
same shoes


----------



## oldschoolprep

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> Z shirt
> H bow tie
> H- ps
> BB navy braces


Nice attire, Mac. The knot on your bow is masterful!!!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*BB Day by Default*

Overcast winter day with no classes. In office this morning evaluating case study analyses, couple of conference calls and catching up on correspondence. Off to lunch with some visitors from Europe and to home off to polish off final report draft for client. The fact that all apparel today is from BB (including socks and briefs) is purely coincidental since I got dressed in the dark.

BB pink OCDB with navy monogram in center middle of breast pocket
BB Brigade of Guards bow tie with slightly askew knot
BB 3b hopsack Golden Fleece navy blazer
BB dark grey flannels.
BB black alligator strap with gold polished monogrammed buckle
Heavily starched IBB rish linen handkerchief in breast pocket of blazer
BB full strap cordovan loafers
BB DB camelhair poio coat
BB Royal Stewart scarf


----------



## stcolumba

White BB OCBD shirt
Spirit of Shetland "moorgrass" crew neck sweater
Polo dark brown cavalry twill trousers

Schneiders of Austria dark navy duffel coat


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Broke out the Joe Tradly suit tonight, and a good thing, as I needed all my reserves in the face of massive meltdowns. I had considered some form of heresy but decided to play it straight. Debut tonight of the new Trad Special tie from Sam Hober. Goes to show how far gone I am - I actually got excited at the prospect of wearing it for the first time.
> 
> Bad lighting - the suit is bluer than it appears. I was in a hurry.


Quite well-done, Patrick.

Hope your evening wasn't quite as exciting as anticipated. 

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday--Is it Snowing Yet?*

Yesterday:

Under black cassock and white brocade dalmatic/stole for church:
LLB turtleneck--hunter (concession to regional sport-induced hysteria)
LLB khaki twills
BB surcingle--black
PRL generic socks--hunter
Alden/JAB cordo/oxblood calf tassel loafers
I drove in my LLB parka--with the faithful Army leather gloves w/inserts (-5 F out there)
Changed into vintage Army camouflage fatigue pants/LLB MHS for afternoon errand-running...

Today--warm enough to start snowing again:

BB OCBD--unistripe, blue
BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/cardinal/corn)
LLB chino twills--dark tan
LE cordo-color leather belt, flat brass buckle (1984 vintage--helps to clean out dresser drawers)
PRL ragg socks--grey heather
LLB MHS
Ancient JAB Harris tweed 3/2 jacket--blue/grey herringbone
PS--linen/cotton, yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Nice attire, Mac. The knot on your bow is masterful!!!


^Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## topbroker

It's the morning after in Green Bay! Boo hoo. Now the recriminations begin...It was one of the best seasons in Packers history, but that won't matter much now, because people here are unforgiving (starting with the sportswriters and broadcasters). Armchair quarterbacking and coaching, it is a way of life here.

Dressing nice, I've got the field to myself. 

Brown nailhead single-breasted three-button ventless suit
Burberry spread collar shirt with double-button barrel cuffs, white ground with red and gray stripes
Tommy Hilfiger horizontal striped tie in burgundy, blue, and gold pattern
Burgundy pocket square, puff fold
Brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Brown ribbed OTC socks
Allen Edmonds Delray chocolate brown suede split-toe lace-ups
Tan single-breasted topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned scarf
Scala brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

^ your attire sounds nice


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
H necktie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## Patrick06790

I continue to find dressing down much trickier than dressing up.

The sweater I am especially pleased with - it's an LL Bean. I was looking for The Bean Sweater on eBay and found this instead. Same fabric, same sort of idea.


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> ^ your attire sounds nice


Thank you, sir! A compliment from you means something to me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
RLPL sweater
PDC jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday Morning After the Snow*

BB OCBD--blue
BS tie--Jesus College (black/cardinal)
LLB twills--usual specs, sage
BB surcingle--black
Army-issue boot socks--black
LLB MHS
JAB ancient 3/2 flannel sack blazer--navy
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Stay warm & dry! 

hbs


----------



## Duck

Cold day in Richmond. Snow and water left everywhere.

RL White BD with a green RL flannel plaid over that
Grey RL V neck sweater
LE chinos with a 2" cuff
RL low vamp loafers
B2 3/2 Sack blazer

The key is to stay warm and dry this time of year. No clients means no tie.


----------



## Reddington

B2 Navy sack 3/2 "University Blazer"
B2 white OCBD
LLB Black Spruce Heather Fair Isle sweater vest
RL Khakis
JP Navy w/ yellow stripe surcingle belt
JC argyle socks
N white linen pocket square (TV fold)
J&M Saddle bucks
T vintage watch w/ CW red/white/navy strap


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Cold day in Richmond. Snow and water left everywhere.
> 
> RL White BD with a green RL flannel plaid over that
> Grey RL V neck sweater
> LE chinos with a 2" cuff
> RL low vamp loafers
> B2 3/2 Sack blazer
> 
> The key is to stay warm and dry this time of year. No clients means no tie.


Nephew-
Remember to wear your tingley overshoes.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF cords


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Nephew-
> Remember to wear your tingley overshoes.


Right here in my briefcase. They are like an American Express, don't leave home without it.

Thank you Uncle


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


>


Awesomeness! source of the shirt? thrift? ll bean?


----------



## Brownshoe

Very Brooksy today

BB 3/2 sack blazer, pink OCBD, Uni stripe tie, watchband

Incotex flannels

J&M saddle oxfords

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541155

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541160

Desperado, when will you come to your senses?

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541161


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Very Brooksy today
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer, pink OCBD, Uni stripe tie, watchband
> 
> Incotex flannels
> 
> J&M saddle oxfords
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541155
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541160
> 
> Desperado, when will you come to your senses?
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541161


BrShoe...

Very classic, as well. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

Great work Shoe & Patrick!


----------



## randomdude

Brownshoe said:


> Very Brooksy today
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer, pink OCBD, Uni stripe tie, watchband
> 
> Incotex flannels
> 
> J&M saddle oxfords
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541155
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541160
> 
> Desperado, when will you come to your senses?
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7541161


Brownshoe, I really like that Hopper print on the wall next to you. Your pose is a little like the girl in it.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, gents.

RD--I like it, too. At first glance I thought you wrote that I was posing like a little girl, which cracked me up.

I am most wounded that no one has praised my "Phantom of the Paradise" promotional wall clock.


----------



## longwing

Brownshoe, I like that shirt & tie combination. LW


----------



## Patrick06790

*Meanwhile, back in the caring professions...*

I am ready to run amok. Two moks, even. Why the hell not?

The Alden Pursuit Shoe came in handy this evening.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
RLPL hoodie
Kiton pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> Awesomeness! source of the shirt? thrift? ll bean?


Shirt is Lands End and it seems to have vanished from the website. I think it was an overstock from about three months ago.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Busy day today. Standard USA Trad business kit.

BB MTM club collar Pink OC dress shirt with navy monogram in center of breast pocket
RT Brigade of Guards tie
BB 3B grey worsted sack suit with vest
Black shell cordovan belt
Heavily starched white Irish linen handkerchief in suit jacket breast pocket
Alden black 780s (Kiltie model) from the Andover Shop purchased new in the waning days of the Reagan Administration
BB DB camelhair polo coat
Red cashmere scarf from the Andover Shop


----------



## Brownshoe

LongWing said:


> Brownshoe, I like that shirt & tie combination. LW


Thanks--I recently had lunch with a well-dressed man and basically stole his entire look.


----------



## hbs midwest

*And Then, Wednesday...*

BB BD--wine/navy tattersall on white
BS regt--Wiltshire (wine/navy/fawn)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
JAB (1980 vintage) recycled navy serge 3/2 sack
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Have a great middle-of-the-week,all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## farrago

From toe to head:

~ black oxfords
~ black socks
~ LE stone chinos, cuffed
~ black rope belt
~ charcoal university stripe OCBD, Mercer
~ navy knit tie
~ black lambswool V-neck, LE
~ green Harris Tweed sack


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
RL cords


----------



## Northeastern

*Wednesday is Bow Tie Day...*

J.Crew Fair Isle Sweater - Lambswool
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
BB Cords, Chocolate Brown (not pictured)
BB Bow tie
AE Loafers, Burgundy Calf
J.Crew Argyles


----------



## Prepdad

Shoe,

This is totally off-topic but --- I don't know where your glasses have been in your latest pictures but I have to say you look outstanding without them! New contacts, perhaps?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Tse sweater
Oxxford pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
JL bluchers
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

*Ugh*

They're letting one of our guys go. Extra shifts - again. I need a new gig. This stinks.

However, got to keep the armor polished.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Photoshop for Dummies*


----------



## Brownshoe

Prepdad said:


> Shoe,
> 
> This is totally off-topic but --- I don't know where your glasses have been in your latest pictures but I have to say you look outstanding without them! New contacts, perhaps?


Thanks, that's very nice of you to say.

I am trying out contacts, just for a change. I like having the options of wearing glasses or not.


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


>


Shoe/sock/trouser combo -- very smart!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Deep-Freeze Thursday by the Lake*

Wind chill is -25F out there...Thank God the car started.

BB OCBD--unistripe, burgundy
BS regt--9th Lancers (gold, Kenya red)
LLB twills--usual specs, sage olive
Bass generic leather, brass-buckled belt
Army-issue wool boot socks--dark green
LLB MHS
Vintage JAB 3/2 flannel blazer
PS--linen/cotton, gold-yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl
Army-issue black leather gloves, knit wool inserts (1986 vintage, Grafenwoehr Training Center)
burgundy cashmere scarf

Stay warm & dry, all! :icon_pale:

hbs


----------



## rouge et noir

Patrick06790 said:


> They're letting one of our guys go. Extra shifts - again. I need a new gig. This stinks.
> 
> However, got to keep the armor polished.


Looking good and nice calendar: this post should be labeled nsfw with the assorted shoe and fish porn...

Incidentally, while staring at the same calendar:

heater carbon half-zip merino wool sweater j.crew
green and red rosapenna golf club tie
prl tattersall shirt
jeans
j.crew argyle socks


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF navy cords


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Last night:

J. Crew Tartan shirt
generic Navy Crewneck
black RL knit tie (worn on my tie rack, as I didn't want to be too affected).
LE Green down vest
navy duffle coat
target brand camel wool scarf (2.99 on sale)


----------



## AldenPyle

topbroker said:


> Shoe/sock/trouser combo -- very smart!


Thanks. [The socks, which are a little large, are from the Mills Fleet Farm on Highway 41].


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Thanks. [The socks, which are a little large, are from the Mills Fleet Farm on Highway 41].


So when were you in Wisconsin? Or are you from Wisconsin? (I'm a transplant, not a native.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP sweater
Comfort cords
TB belt
BM socks
testoni loafers
NM scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## A.Squire

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> LP sweater
> Comfort cords
> TB belt
> BM socks
> testoni loafers
> NM scarf
> Portoland gloves


NFW!!!!

Dude, we're wearing the same thing, down to our BM socks.

Cheers,


----------



## AldenPyle

TB - Grew up there, once upon a time.

I was wondering. Is this what's called a 3 roll to 2.5? Anyway, it looks great with vest.

Myself:
Khaki Camel Hair Blazer
Grey Twill Flap Pocket 3BD
Red Plaid Polo Wool 3" Tie
Chestnut Belt
Dark Brown Wool Cavalry Twill 
Tan Argyle Socks
AE Macneils


----------



## mcarthur

^sounds very nice


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Frigid Friday*

Absolutely bone chilling but bright sunny day in Ann Arbor. Even Bo the Black Lab did not want to complete our two mile trot this morning.

Gitman white OCBD
J. Press navy wool challis tie with foxhead motiff
BB 3B sack Shetland houndstooh sportcoat - cream, green, navy & beige
BB tan cavalry twills
BB whiskey alligator strap with polished gold monogrammed slide buckle
PS navy heavy cableknit boot socks
Brown leather Scarpa mountain climbing boots
Robert Talbott shearling coat
Navy cashmere scarf from The Andover Shop
Beaver trooper hat from Chagnons of UP


----------



## hbs midwest

*Frigid on This Side of the Lake, as Well*

Sequestered in the office, actually getting admin stuff pushed out the door...

LLB turtleneck--deep red
LLB khakhi twills, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool/cashmere socks--same red as shirt
LLB MHS
Huntington (ancient and venerable) Black Watch tartan 3/2 sack
PS--silk, fox-hunting scene print
Schneider loden jagermantl
Army-issue winter gloves, wool inserts
Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan scarf, homemade from Pendleton yardage

Have a great weekend, all--stay warm & dry! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Mujib--

I love your work.

Who's the ghostie on your shoulder?


----------



## Brownshoe

AldenPyle said:


>


Boss shoes, AP.


----------



## Georgia

Casual Friday:

BB Navy blazer
PRL Blue OCBD
Bills M2's from TradTeacher 
on Orvis Strap
Green J Crew argyles
J&M Ski Mocs


----------



## TradTeacher

Georgia said:


> Bills M2's from TradTeacher


Already going to good use, I see. Glad to hear it...

TT:teacha:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
HF cords


----------



## wnh

LE white w/ thin blue stripe pinpoint OCBD
Bills M2 chamois cloth
BB burgundy calfskin belt, came in the mail today
BB pink cotton socks
Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
BB oiled cotton blackwatch jacket
Timex Easy Reader on Central #1 strap


----------



## anglophile23

Wow, this is great.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Mujib's is always great, his posts are all too few and far between.


----------



## Falstaff

Northeastern said:


> J.Crew Fair Isle Sweater - Lambswool
> BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
> BB Cords, Chocolate Brown (not pictured)
> BB Bow tie
> AE Loafers, Burgundy Calf
> J.Crew Argyles


Oustanding work! Fair Isle with a bow tie; haven't seen one of those in a while.


----------



## Falstaff

Patrick06790 said:


> They're letting one of our guys go. Extra shifts - again. I need a new gig. This stinks.
> 
> However, got to keep the armor polished.


Gracious, son; oustanding combo, particularly the sportcoat! Where's it from?


----------



## Patrick06790

Falstaff said:


> Gracious, son; oustanding combo, particularly the sportcoat! Where's it from?


Old Huntington sack. My single favorite jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling coat
RLP hoodie
WSBJ cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
BR scarf
NM gloves


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Knock Around Saturday*

Errand day today coupled with travelling to Birmingham, MI to check out the Winter Sales at The Claymore Shop and then grabbing a great cheeseburger at the nearby Sign of The Red Coat.

BB blue and white university stripe OCBD
BB red shetland cewneck sweater bought new in 1990
Bills British Khaki khakis
Belted Cow History of the American Flag belt
PS burgundy heavy cableknit boot socks
BB 6 inch Maine Hunting Shoes circa 1982
Gloverall navy duffle coat
Red cashmere scarf from The Andover ShopK


----------



## KenR

Last night to a alumni function (St. John's University) I wore:

JAB tan cashmere jacket
JAB red vest (SJU _Red Storm_)
BB white shirt
BB navy polka dot bow tie
BB navy pocket square
BB black/white glen plaid pants
BB black/red/grey argyle socks
AE chili shoes (forgot the style but it has broguing along the side)
A smile :icon_smile:

The wife wore a little black dress and pearls :icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

Appreciably warmer here today, but that also means it's very slushy and mucky out there. I dressed accordingly;

Vintage Brooks Bros. tan camel-hair single-breasted three-button single-vent sportcoat
Bill Blass blue plaid heavy cotton casual button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (interesting and varied mix of tones in the plaid)
Eddie Bauer straight-leg light denim jeans 
Light blue cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black jeans belt
Wire-rim glasses, Polo frame (instead of my usual contact lenses)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Oatmeal boot socks
Black and tan zip-up winter boots with "spats" effect (Italian make)
Tan wool/cashmere single-breasted topcoat 
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue (British make)
David Hanna speckled brown tweed cap (shares enough tonally with the shirt to harmonize well with it)

However, the "big news" today is not my outfit, but an outfit that I saw. When I was at Atlanta Bread Company having my morning coffee and reading Dickens's _Martin Chuzzlewit_, I saw a man dressed in the *perfect* Green Bay outfit which is also the *perfect* anti-AAAC outfit. It took my breath away. If I had been using all my ingenuity to design an outfit calculated to provoke distress in the sartorially sensitive, I couldn't possibly have done a better job. Here it is:

Green and gold Green Bay Packers v-neck nylon pullover
Gold hoodie
Nike black nylon sweatpants with white side stripes
Tan baseball cap, worn backwards, with "Cool as a Moose" printed on back adjustable strap, and front-panel graphic of a moose giving the finger
Crocs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps
BB gray trousers


----------



## Patrick06790

I dug out this unusual Huntington suit today, just for the hell of it. It's a sack jacket but the trousers have double reverse pleats. I think it looks better with a point collar than a buttondown, and I generally trot out the boots with it. My version of the sort of thing Ralph might do, minus the darts.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schneider overcoat
Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals
LP scarf
NM gloves


----------



## TradTeacher

Patrick, I'm really liking that whole look on you. Is the shirt ecru, i assume? I believe you said it's becoming your favorite shirt color. 

Very nice boots as well. Ralph would be proud.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Beefeater

B2 Houndstooth Jacket
B2 OCBD Ecru
Cremieux Brown Knit Tie
B2 Flat Front Chinos
J. Crew Brogues

Foggy as heck today in north Texas.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Snowy, cold and overcast. Church, brunch at Zanzibar then home to complete consulting client report.


BB 2B hunter green camelhair sportcoat with BS foxhead goldplated
buttons
Corbin dark gray cavalry twill trousers
J. Press blue OCBD
Robert Talbott new red sllk necktie with multiple fishing flies motiff
Cordovan belt with brass buckle
LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes (tan uppers)
BB camelhair polo coat


----------



## topbroker

We were graced with a little (just a little) sunshine in NE Wisconsin today. Still very slushy, not a day for leather shoes.

Silk/wool black/white houndstooth single-breasted three-button ventless sportcoat
Cuffed dark gray flannel trousers
Burberry point collar shirt, white ground with red and gray stripes, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black pocket square, puff fold
Claiborne black leather dress belt with large rectangular silver buckle (bar across the middle of the rectangle, with cut-outs above and below)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gray non-ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots with tan uppers (making me look very _Yuppie Handbook_ circa 1981)
Nautica black double-breasted topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton rayon chenille red/black patterned scarf (boutique maker, bought at Jason Louis Men's Clothing in Green Bay, a local oasis of good taste) 
Black/white speckled tweed cap


----------



## topbroker

oldschoolprep said:


> LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes (tan uppers)





topbroker said:


> LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots with tan uppers (making me look very _Yuppie Handbook_ circa 1981)


You and I are the midwestern Bean contingent!


----------



## Kingstonian

I do not get it.

Three of my pet hates :-

1) A geography teacher's corduroy jacket

2) Jeremy Thorpe-style reveres on the waistcoat ( which is over-the-top anyway with a corduroy jacket).

3) A bow tie (and a silk handkerchief as well with a corduroy jacket)

Fair play to you for having the front to post a picture, which is more than I would do. Do not pay any attention to me. It is only my opinion.


----------



## Topsider

Kingstonian said:


> I do not get it.


It's a little costumey, IMO. Still, a daring ensemble.


----------



## topbroker

KentW said:


> It's a little costumey, IMO. Still, a daring ensemble.


It's smashingly original, in my book. Well done.

This is another case of the flamboyants vs. the subdueds, which is becoming a pet theme of mine on all the menswear boards. The distinction explains a lot -- and yes, there is a spectrum, but I think on a graph this would be an inverted bell curve: most sartorially ambitious men are firmly in one camp or the other. As an anonymous correspondent of mine put it,

_You are absolutely right about the dichotomy between the flamboyant and the strict/subdued...This must be temperament as well as taste (perhaps temperament is behind taste preferences)..."Flamboyant" will differ from "subdued" as to where the line between classical/traditional and affected/anachronistic/archaic should be drawn...The "flamboyant" will just do it, while the "subdued" will agonise._


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
H- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Kiton jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Olive & Brown Po'W Southwick Miles 3/2 Side-vented Sack 
Charcoal Barbour Lambswool Crewneck
Blue & Red Tattersall Jantzen Flap Pocket PP OC3BD
Burgundy Solid TieRack 3" Tie
Chestnut AE Belt
Khaki Bills M2 6 Wale Cords
Green & Brown Diamonds BB Socks
Brown AE Holbrook Blucher in Chromexcel


----------



## Untilted

Starched llb pink ocbd
5duck belt
bill's m2
baracuta


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Wow. That is a great outfit. Incredible tying together of the accessories. I would not personally think of or wear such light shoes, but I think it works well.

Is the suit Ralph Lauren? I like the shoulders and I cannot see darts. May I ask what line, if it is Ralph?


----------



## Patrick06790

Are those white or yellow socks?

(Flamboyants vs. Subdueds, indeed.)


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> *Old Huntington sack. My single favorite* *jacket.*


Yeah...Same in this corner. Huntington provided decent merchandise for us working stiffs; too bad it all had to end some 9 or 10 years ago. 

I've had a couple of ancient Huntingtons relined--Lord knows you see tham all the time in my postings.

Lovely tweed, Patrick.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Meeting Madness*

Looks like it may be warm enough for us to get *rain* this pm...

BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Brigade of Guards
LLB twills--dark tan, usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL Argyles--Navy,burgundy/hunter diamonds, old gold rakers
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington (ancient) 3/2 sack blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton--navy
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*Boring Errand Casual*

Including a trip to the outlets in Lee, Mass., where the BB and Polo outlets were filled with blecch. I did score some socks at J. Crew.


----------



## Brownshoe

Flamboyant frippery today...

Polo Congressman jacket and jeans
Press BD and hankie
BB tie and sweater
mystery socks
J Crew wingtips

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572079

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572080

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572081

(clickable)


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like the look. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
Z shirt
H neck tie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## Mujib

The suit is JPress (Presidential, I believe). The socks are a daring yellow, as are the braces.

Thanks for the feedback and advice, gentlemen.


----------



## Northeastern

BB Charcoal Suit, 2 button
BB Point Collar Oxford, Blue
J.Crew Tie (Red with bull dogs on it) 3" wide.
PRL Pocket square, navy with silver polka dots.
AE Garner Monkstraps, Black Calf


----------



## Topsider

Mujib said:


> The suit is JPress (Presidential, I believe). The socks are a daring yellow, as are the braces.


Very well done! If you're going to wear yellow braces, why not have socks to match?


----------



## wnh

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572081


This looks great. I love the bow, the square, and the subtle pattern on the jacket. The only thing I would change, personally, is the shirt. Though the lines are thin, the squares are the same scale as the gingham which I think looks a little off. Of course, not a horrible look in the least, considering how little of the shirt is actually showing.


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> Flamboyant frippery today...
> 
> Polo Congressman jacket and jeans
> Press BD and hankie
> BB tie and sweater
> mystery socks
> J Crew wingtips
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572079
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572080
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7572081
> 
> (clickable)


Ford from the Paper Chase!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino jacket
Brioni polo
Malo pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## stcolumba

BB white OCBD shirt
Breuer dark burnt orange and gold striped tie
Polo wool dark brown trousers, inverse pleats
Dark olive Pantherela socks
AE Shelton shoes
Dark brown Trafalgar belt

A warm day in Michigan, for winter, but rainy.

Barbour Beaufort


----------



## hbs midwest

*Warmish Now--But the White Stuff Is On the Way*

Warm & wet for the moment, but near-blizzard conditions with high winds, snow, & -40F wind chill are on the way...

BB OCBD--burgundy unistripe
BS emblematic--Queen's Law Society of Scotland (navy ground, white St Andrew Cross/gold Scales of Justice)
LLB twills--sage, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL heavy socks--navy
LLB MHS
JAB (ancient) Harris tweed 3/2--blue/grey herringbone
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl
winter kit at the ready

Stay warm & dry, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Ford from the Paper Chase!


About time for that series to be on DVD!


----------



## topbroker

hbs midwest said:


> Warm & wet for the moment, but near-blizzard conditions with high winds, snow, & -40F wind chill are on the way...
> 
> winter kit at the ready


Same here in NE Wisconsin. I'm leaving work early today to beat the storm.


----------



## Prepdad

Only Patrick has a wardrobe extensive enough to match his socks to his rugs. No doubt this will start a stampede to sock stores around the country.



Patrick06790 said:


> Including a trip to the outlets in Lee, Mass., where the BB and Polo outlets were filled with blecch. I did score some socks at J. Crew.


----------



## Prepstyle

"stay-at-home-working-on-a-paper-trad" 

Vineyard Vines khakis
Nautica undershirt
LL Bean Slippers

:icon_smile_big:

EDIT: OK, I had to go out

JCrew Blue University Stripe OCBD
PRL Navy Pima Cotton V-neck
VV Khakis
PRL Cream/Navy Ribbon Belt
JCrew Red Argyles
JM Shuler Bicycle Toes


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Busy Tuesday*

Polo blue OCBD made in USA
Navy Cordings wool challis necktie with green/yellow shotgun shell motif
J. Press taupe cavalry twills
Trafalgar burgundy strap with monogrammed brass buckle
J. Press 3B sack sportcoat in brown, wheat, navy, kelly and district plain
Kelly Polo PS with foxhead motif
Ancient Bass weejuns USA made bought new sometime during the summer of 1975 when I interned in the Ford Adminstration during college.
Battered Barbour Border


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
H neck tie
H- ps
BB red braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM coat
Banana Republic sweater
Zegna pant
Bernini belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Gucci scarf
NM gloves


----------



## Untilted

Charcoal 2 button sack suit
White OCBD
Burgundy repp tie
Oxblood Wingtips
AA 406

Power play.


----------



## Falstaff

Good gosh; the best accessorization I've seen in a while! Nice play. Whence the bow?


----------



## TradTeacher

Untilted said:


> Charcoal 2 button sack suit
> White OCBD
> Burgundy repp tie
> Oxblood Wingtips
> AA 406
> 
> Power play.


Sounds excellent, Tilt. Is that you're new suit?

Pics would be great.

TT:teacha:


----------



## hbs midwest

*Deep-Freeze by the Lake*

We missed the big snow, but it's really a chill out there...

LE BD--Dress Stuart mini-tartan
BS emblematic--Stuart Royal Arms on red ground
LLB twills--taupe, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
JAB 3/2 navy sack (1980s vintage)
PS--linen/cotton, yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Stay warm, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Frigid Winter Returns*

After a few days of moderate weather, its again frigid in SE Michigan. Wrapping up some office work and heading out to browse new cars. New V70 is current top choice, BMW 3 sportwagon and Saab 9.3 could be interesting alternatives

Yellow J. Press OCBD
Green, navy and yellow stripe tie from Van Boven - repp of unknown British Army regiment
H. Freeman MTM 3B sack sportcoat with breast patch and flapped patch side pockets in navy, green, yellow and touch of taupe plaid (Very trad pattern)
Ancient taupe cavalry twills from the Red Barn
Navy navy/green braces
Alden 986s
J. Press British short warmer


----------



## Mujib

Falstaff said:


> Good gosh; the best accessorization I've seen in a while! Nice play. Whence the bow?


The bow is a wool Polo.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RL OCBD
H bow tie
H- ps
BB navy braces


----------



## Patrick06790

Tradly product placement next to the Florsheim naval vessel.

Huntington sack. RIP Huntington.

J Crew tie. Knots up nicely. At your outlets now.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick, did the Crew outlet you went to have bows? Our retail store in Pentagon City was giving away ($7.75) USA-made bows, one in black repp silk and one in green wool tartan. I suppose I should have bought the stock and delivered them to Trads.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> Patrick, did the Crew outlet you went to have bows? Our retail store in Pentagon City was giving away ($7.75) USA-made bows, one in black repp silk and one in green wool tartan. I suppose I should have bought the stock and delivered them to Trads.
> 
> JB


No, they didn't. Besides maybe 15 different repp ties and some argyle socks the store in Lee, Mass. didn't have squat.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Tradly product placement next to the Florsheim naval vessel.
> 
> *Huntington sack. RIP Huntington.*
> 
> J Crew tie. Knots up nicely. At your outlets now.


So true, Patrick...I miss Huntington's merchandise--and their quirky catalogues.

Nice combination. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


> J Crew tie. Knots up nicely. At your outlets now.


Agreed. Excellent ties for the current price at the outlet.


----------



## Lance

J. Press ocbd, white
Polo sweatshirt, navy
Bill's khakis
BB penny loafers, brown
Beaufort, olive


----------



## Northeastern

PRL OCBD, White
BB V-Neck Merino Wool Sweater, Navy
BB Camel Hair Jacket, 2 Button
LE Pocket Square, Blue Gingham
BB Charcoal Flannels
AE Woodstock Loafers, Burgundy Calf
PRL Burgundy Belt

No tie, but I found myself wishing I wore one today towards the end of the day.


----------



## Untilted

TradTeacher said:


> Sounds excellent, Tilt. Is that you're new suit?
> 
> Pics would be great.
> 
> TT:teacha:


been busy as hell. will start posting again once i secure a solid summer offer. should be done in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## mcarthur

^ good luck


----------



## Untilted

Thank you Mac, I will try my hardest. Market's not good so I'll try not to be too picky.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP peacoat
Armani polo
AG jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## AldenPyle

Navy Southwick Douglas 3/2 Doeskin Blazer
Red University Stripe David's Shirts OCBD
Burgundy J.Press Japanese Demon Club Tie
Black Polo Belt
Khaki Bills M2 Sport Ute
Navy BB Argyles
Black AE Stanford 2 eyelet blucher chukka


----------



## oldschoolprep

*North American and EU Apparel Day*

Got into a brief discussion about my prospective new car needs and possible choices at a professional dinner last night that digressed into a lengthy but interesting discussion of USA trade policy. The conversation caused me to check garment labels while dressing this morning. Best guess is that the North American and EU content of my apparel is pretty consistent on any given day. For what its worth:

J. Press blue royal oxford button down USA made
J. Press rust silk necktie with trout motif made in Ireland
J. Press 3B Pressidential sack sportcoat in wheat, green, taupe and orange plaid tailored in Canada
Trafalgar burgundy belt with foxhead buckle made in USA
British Khaki gabardine trousers by Corbin made in USA
Alden shell cordovan saddle shoes made in USA
BB wool dress socks made in Italy
BB 6/3 DB camelhair polo coat made in USA
Navy cashmere scarf with maize fringe from The Andover Shop and made is the USA
Patchwork Irish walking hat made in Ireland


----------



## hbs midwest

Last day at the office--got downsized two days ago....

BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB Khaki twills--usual specs (no break, 1-5/8" cuffs)
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL wool golf socks--hunter
LLB mocs
Huntington ancient 3/2 flannel sack--hunter
PS--sillk sports motif print--navy, hunter, & red
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Starting to snow...how appropriate.

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!

hbs


----------



## topbroker

hbs midwest said:


> Last day at the office--got downsized two days ago....
> 
> BB OCBD--yellow
> BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
> LLB Khaki twills--usual specs (no break, 1-5/8" cuffs)
> Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
> PRL wool golf socks--hunter
> LLB mocs
> Huntington ancient 3/2 flannel sack--hunter
> PS--sillk sports motif print--navy, hunter, & red
> Schneider loden jagermantl
> Winter kit in briefcase
> 
> Starting to snow...how appropriate.
> 
> Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!
> 
> hbs


Fellow Wisconsonian, I am thoroughly bummed for you. I have been through this experience several times over the years and it never gets any easier. Please hang in there. 

Last time it happened to me, I went off all my web-boards for quite a number of months. In retrospect that wasn't a good idea; I should have stayed connected. Hope that you will.


----------



## Prepstyle

BB White Slim-Fit OCBD
PRL Camel Lambswool V-neck
Lucky Brand Jeans
JCrew Argyles
JM Shulers
JCrew Charcoal Carcoat
JCrew Navy/Charcoal Tweed Cap


----------



## wnh

LE white Hyde Park OCBD
BB light blue Shetland
BB medium gray flannels
BB burgundy calfskin belt
PRL light gray herringbone socks
Florsheim Imperial shell plain-toe bluchers
London Fog charcoal herringbone coat


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
HL sweater
JV pant
FC belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Amicale scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## AldenPyle

Camel J.Press Corduroy 3/2 Sack
Pale Blue Jantzen Flap Pocket OCBD
Burgundy Brooks University Tie
Brown & Olive J.Press Minihoundstooth Pants
Cordovan Trafalgar Belt
Tan BB Argyles
Cordovan AE Macneil Wingtips


----------



## Naval Gent

hbs midwest said:


> Last day at the office--got downsized two days ago....


Terribly sorry to hear that, hbs. Best wishes for a quick rebound.

Scott


----------



## hbs midwest

*Firday in the White Stuff*

(See yesterday's posting) Home with mrs hbs--breakfast, and snow removal:

LE turtleneck--navy
Ancient GB Packers Superbowl XXXI commemorative sweatshirt--hunter
Army-issue fatigue pants, 1985 vintage--woodland camo patern, legs tailored to 14.5", 1.5" turn-ups (the original legs were long--easier to tuck into field boots, the cuffs avoid a break at shoe-top in this current life)
Army-issue wool boot socks--dark green
LLB MHS
LLB Baxter State parka--hunter
Army-issue black leather gloves w/wool inserts
Navy-issue watch cap--black wool

TopBroker & Scott, thanks for your comments; please be advised that I do not PLAN to shut down...mrs hbs has been a real support in all this. Thanks again.

Enjoy the weekend, all! 

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni polo
DG pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
DE monkstraps
LP scarf


----------



## videocrew

Camel Hair sportcoat (brand unknown, but cheap)
PRL blue OCBD
501s
J. Crew socks
Weejuns


----------



## Pgolden

Sorry to hear about your job. Go get 'em, HBS. There is always a place in the world for a well-dressed man.


----------



## AldenPyle

Best of luck, hbs!


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Best of luck, hbs!


I like everything about this look. What material are the trousers? What was the shoe choice?


----------



## topbroker

It's snowing!...again. All the snow that didn't fall in NE Wisconsin the past five years I've lived here was saved up for this season, apparently. Today the snow is coming down just like it does in the great movie..._Groundhog Day_! Got to love a holiday and a movie inspired by a small mammal. Have a happy one, but wake up to a different song on your clock-radio tomorrow! 

Vintage blue-gray Harris tweed single-breasted two-button double-vent sportcoat by Hector Russell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland (earlier misread by me as "Hector Buzzell" because of the stylized font!)

Tommy Hilfiger blue-gray point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
US Polo Assn light denim jeans, slightly wide leg opening
Plain white cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel 
Brown jeans belt with silver buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Navy OTC socks
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes with tan uppers
Tan single-breasted wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew wool/cashmere navy scarf with kelly green stripes (new acquisition; I'm becoming quite a scarf queen!)
Scala dark tan fedora with tan band, feather, Scala pin


----------



## topbroker

Pgolden said:


> Sorry to hear about your job. Go get 'em, HBS. There is always a place in the world for a well-dressed man.


Not meaning to go way off-topic here, but I had an interesting thought. When it comes to work, I've either actively liked or at least not minded the duties of the vast majority of the various jobs I've had in my life. The content of the actual work has been OK.

But workplaces -- that's another story. Although some are more tolerable than others, of course, I can't think of a single workplace in my lifetime of which I would ultimately say, "That was a great place." Most were quite toxic, and toxic in ways that impeded the actual work that was supposed to get done. This has been true of profit, non-profit, large, small, city, suburban, Eastern, and Western institutions.

I wonder why we are so bad at making livable workplaces? This is actually a professional concern of mine these days, since I am now manager of organizational development at a company that has its...issues.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

This tread needs more pictures.
I'm as guilty as the rest of you.


----------



## AldenPyle

topbroker said:


> I like everything about this look. What material are the trousers? What was the shoe choice?


Thanks
Pants are Dark Olive Lambourne Cords
Shoes were a dark brown, plain toe, AE blucher in Chromexcel,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Kiton suit
Kiton tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci chelsea boots
Brioni scarf
Portoland gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

The crack snow and ice removal team never bothers to clear the area where the dryer vents are. A backed-up dryer vent seems to me to be a fine recipe for an electrical fire, so I try to keep the things open.

And in the spirit of recent threads,

Sweater by LL Beanini, made of the finest Mongolian Kanga-Yak hybrid fibers and woven by a one-eyed dwarf in Ulan Bator -

Shirt by Orvissimo, with cousin-of-pearl buttons and slightly awry pattern matching -

Chinos by Beanini in the timeless Banty Rooster cut, discontinued in 1964 -

Mocs by Beanini, on the Leon last


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
RLPL sweater
NSF cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## anglophile23

Saturday I went to see the relatively new choral work The Armed Man:A Mass for Peace. If you have a chance to see it then please do. I cannot recommend it highly enough. The choir that put it on first performed it last year and it was so popular they brought it back. On to important matters:

RL tan check SC
BB tattersal shirt
red BB club tie with jockey helmets on it
RL paisley PS from AlanC
Thurston sleave garters
generic brown belt
brown cords
tan socks
oxblood weejuns


----------



## AldenPyle

I think Patrick should sue Band of Outsiders. They stole his look


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Today is burgundy bass weejuns, tan argyle socks, tan trousers, burgundy belt, blue and white striped BB OCBD, burgundy/gold/navy striped Polo tie, vintage tweed blazer with leather patches on elbows passed down from my dad, blue Polo duffle coat.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> I think Patrick should sue Band of Outsiders. They stole his look


What's on his head? Or behind it?


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> What's on his head? Or behind it?


Fur hat


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Today is burgundy bass weejuns, tan argyle socks, tan trousers, burgundy belt, blue and white striped BB OCBD, burgundy/gold/navy striped Polo tie, vintage tweed blazer with leather patches on elbows passed down from my dad, blue Polo duffle coat.


Welcome to my good trad buddy from MIchigan whom I encouraged to join. May your posts be many!


----------



## randomdude

To a family gathering on Saturday:

J. Crew khaki cords
BB white OCBD
Bean navy sweater vest
Press herringbone tweed jacket
J. Crew argyles
Sebago cordovan penny loafers

A comment from my adorable little cousin that had me beaming: "You look very....American!"


----------



## Patrick06790

*Tangent*

Jacket is a Dunn and Co Harris with side panels rather than the dart (as we know and dislike it); deep side vents; much more shoulder padding than I am used to. Rare appearance of jeans - Kirkland, the Costco house brand.

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614309

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614308

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614310

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614311


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday*

Went back to HQ this morning for another meeting with Catbert's minions in HR, then conference with top labor attorney...
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (Kenya red/navy guard stripes,edged in emerald)
LLB twills--taupe, usual specs
Bass leather belt/brass buckle
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/deep red/hunter/tan
LLB mocs, cleaned & polished
Huntington 3/2 flannel sack--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, navy
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briecase

Thanks, pgolden & AP, for your encouragement...TopBroker has brought up an interesting point to ponder; good, thoughtful.

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Today is burgundy bass weejuns, tan argyle socks, tan trousers, burgundy belt, blue and white striped BB OCBD, burgundy/gold/navy striped Polo tie, vintage tweed blazer with leather patches on elbows passed down from my dad, blue Polo duffle coat.


Welcome aboard! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Brioni shirt
Burberry jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Navy LLB cotton crewneck sweater
White LLB OCBD
Hillhouse Ltd Gray Flannels
Plain ol' Navy Socks
AE Stockbridges (chili)


----------



## Pelican

Polo OCBD, green checks over white background
Connecticut Capitol emblematic tie
"bicycle" leatherman belt
dark blue mountain khakis
J Press tweed sack
black santoni split toe laceups
seiko pepsi bezel diver on nato strap
blue and navy schoolboy scarf, vintage


----------



## Georgia

Light Grey cashmere v-neck sweater
BB pinstripe OCBD
Charcoal wool/cashmere trousers
No-name black/grey/burgundy argyles
J&M Owens - cordovan w/ black saddle
Vintage gold Omega Seamaster on navy/red/sky blue central strap


----------



## Doctor Damage

Sitting here in the office, waiting for lunch, I just spotted a white Dodge delivery van go by with the Ontario licence plate "J PRESS".

No relation, I'm sure.

DocD


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick--

The jeans work.

Gooble Gobble, gooble gobble, one of us, one of us...


----------



## zignatius

*portland trad*

Not much of a post, but dedicated to Patrick nonetheless (and HistoryDoc, Brownshoe, Untilted, JTrad, PGolden, Paperclip, VW, St. Louis guy, Joe Trad, salt lake guy, Navy Officer, save the armory, et al ... I know I'm forgetting the many faithful).

This ordinary inaugural what-wearing post comes to you only because I finally have a half-decent photo of me in my favorite jacket. Three-button is J. Press, once worn by my dad when the fam lived in S.F. decades ago. Shirt is Brooks Brothers, which I bought at least 15 years ago when i actually dressed up for work. Sweatshirt is "old thing." Trousers: "wear like iron" Lambourne olive widewales. Shoes: dark brown rustic oxford from Bean. Neckwear? This is Portland.

Photo credit: coworker, shot yesterday before the real talent showed.


----------



## Patrick06790

zignatius said:


> Not much of a post, but dedicated to Patrick nonetheless (and HistoryDoc, Brownshoe, Untilted, JTrad, PGolden, Paperclip, VW, St. Louis guy, Joe Trad, salt lake guy, Navy Officer, save the armory, et al ... I know I'm forgetting the many faithful).
> 
> This ordinary inaugural what-wearing post comes to you only because I finally have a half-decent photo of me in my favorite jacket. Three-button is J. Press, once worn by my dad when the fam lived in S.F. decades ago. Shirt is Brooks Brothers, which I bought at least 15 years ago when i actually dressed up for work. Sweatshirt is "old thing." Trousers: "wear like iron" Lambourne olive widewales. Shoes: dark brown rustic oxford from Bean. Neckwear? This is Portland.


OK, now that you've broken the ice, let's see that suit you got from me way back when.


----------



## Duck

Patrick06790 said:


> Jacket is a Dunn and Co Harris with side panels rather than the dart (as we know and dislike it); deep side vents; much more shoulder padding than I am used to. Rare appearance of jeans - Kirkland, the Costco house brand.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614309
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614308
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614310
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614311


Patrick,

I really like the look, a lot.

It is a beautiful day in Richmond, 65 degrees. No clients in the office so we are all a little more casual. Clifton Chenier can be heard throughout the office for a little zydeco Fat Tuesday fun. Drinks on the patio after work.

LE cashmere sweater
Lacoste BCBD
Nantucket Reds
Smather and Branson bow belt
Gucci bit loafers 
No socks
B2 sack blazer


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

zignatius said:


> Not much of a post, but dedicated to Patrick nonetheless (and HistoryDoc, Brownshoe, Untilted, JTrad, PGolden, Paperclip, VW, St. Louis guy, Joe Trad, salt lake guy, Navy Officer, save the armory, et al ... I know I'm forgetting the many faithful).
> 
> This ordinary inaugural what-wearing post comes to you only because I finally have a half-decent photo of me in my favorite jacket. Three-button is J. Press, once worn by my dad when the fam lived in S.F. decades ago. Shirt is Brooks Brothers, which I bought at least 15 years ago when i actually dressed up for work. Sweatshirt is "old thing." Trousers: "wear like iron" Lambourne olive widewales. Shoes: dark brown rustic oxford from Bean. Neckwear? This is Portland.
> 
> Photo credit: coworker, shot yesterday before the real talent showed.


Looks like its a trend of wearing our dad's tweed jackets. I'll post a pic in mine from the other day when I figure out how to post a pic. I do like your jacket better than mine though.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Jacket is a Dunn and Co Harris with side panels rather than the dart (as we know and dislike it); deep side vents; much more shoulder padding than I am used to. Rare appearance of jeans - Kirkland, the Costco house brand.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614309
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614308
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614310
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614311


Patrick...

Great day-off Traditional ensemble--mrs hbs refers to the Levi's/tweed combo as "Norman North Shore..." Looking really good! :thumbs-up:

Always glad to see another pair of LLB MHS variants in evidence!

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday: Waiting for the White Stuff to Hit (in Abundance)*

Weather Service is predicting 6"-12" snowfall overnight into Wednesday...Enthusiasm marginal. :icon_pale:

Took son to school this am, ran errands...

BB BD--Madras LS (khaki/wine/navy) Thomas Pink sleeve bands
501s--wearing them on a weekday, and didn't have to make a $5 charity contribution to buy the privilege
Military web belt--navy
Army issue solid brass buckle
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB MHS
JAB ancient 3/2 navy blazer
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Stay warm & dry!!! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

zegnatius, FABULOUS LOOK!


----------



## Bull

Falstaff said:


> Good gosh; the best accessorization I've seen in a while! Nice play. Whence the bow?


I don't dress trad, but this is an extremely fine example of pattern coordination and color palate matching. Almost makes me want a buttondown shirt. Nice job.


----------



## Bull

KentW said:


> Is it just me, or isn't that bow tied a little too long in front? I think it'd look better if the ends of the front and back portion were even, and the whole affair didn't extend much beyond the tips of your collar.


Boy, do I agree on that. Every bow I see on this gentleman is tied like this. I guess he likes it that way but I was taught by Dad not to let the ends of the bow extend beyond the width of my collar...(and certainly not beyond the width of my neck) because to do so makes a man look "giftwrapped."

'Nough said.


----------



## Bull

topbroker said:


> Are the tie and the pocket square the exact match they look to be? Another taboo shattered!


The thing about ties and squares that match exactly is that it makes the eye travel back and forth across the man's chest...not up the V of exposed shirtfront to the focal point -- which is supposed to be the man's face.
But then again, do what you like.


----------



## A.Squire

zignatius said:


> Not much of a post


Ziggy-

It brought a smile to *my face* to run across your post. It's been too long friend.

Always nice to _see_ an old voice. Your jacket is tops. Were you wearing indigo jeans?


----------



## A.Squire

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7614309

I like this; very 1980's--classsic.


----------



## Topsider

A.Squire said:


> I like this; very 1980's--classsic.


Ditto. "Very 1980's" is a supreme compliment in my book.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5440gy6.jpg

This was my outfit from yesterday, and my first attempt at posting a pic


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5440gy6.jpg
> 
> This was my outfit from yesterday, and my first attempt at posting a pic


Looking good, LoneSuit!


----------



## AldenPyle

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5440gy6.jpg
> 
> This was my outfit from yesterday, and my first attempt at posting a pic


Flawless.


----------



## Brownshoe

Nice, LSD

Smashing jacket, Zignatius

Ivy? Trad? ]CooCoo pants?

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7624078

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7624083


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> https://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5440gy6.jpg
> 
> This was my outfit from yesterday, and my first attempt at posting a pic


Quite well done!:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
JS sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I was inspired by Ziggy's pic yesterday so I broke out the other tweed jacket that I got from my dad. Today's outfit is:

Black A-E Newports
dark charcoal gray trousers
Blue PRL OCBD
Blue striped tie from the Andover Shop
Blue BB sweater vest
gray/ black tweed jacket
Blue duffle coat for outdoors

https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graytweed1hg8.jpg


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I was inspired by Ziggy's pic yesterday so I broke out the other tweed jacket that I got from my dad. Today's outfit is:
> 
> Black A-E Newports
> dark charcoal gray trousers
> Blue PRL OCBD
> Blue striped tie from the Andover Shop
> Blue BB sweater vest
> gray/ black tweed jacket
> Blue duffle coat for outdoors
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graytweed1hg8.jpg


Another great outfit! (If you click on the picture, you can see all the detail.)


----------



## zignatius

A.Squire said:


> Ziggy-
> 
> It brought a smile to *my face* to run across your post. It's been too long friend.
> 
> Always nice to _see_ an old voice. Your jacket is tops. Were you wearing indigo jeans?


Thanks all! I appreciate.

Now that I've actually looked at the photo a little closer, maybe a lot of you are being too kind. My wife has been telling me for years: "I know you like that jacket, hun', but don't you think it's a little big?" Sigh. Whatever. I always wear a sweater with it (or, in Monday's case, a sweatshirt) and I like how it _feels_.

After seeing LoneSuit (bravo) and recalling The Squire's displays of Virginian eloquence, this is where I thank you all for letting my frumpy ways get a free February pass.

Squire: Although 501s get regular rotation, my trousers in this particular shot were Lambourne widewales. Olive. I'm not even sure they matched. Shrug.


----------



## topbroker

I'm doing a college career fair today, trying to convince students that my company offers the internships of choice. I wanted to look crisp but not overwhelming. Therefore...

Brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat (Palm Beach brand, bought at Zegers Clothiers in De Pere, Wisconsin, a store that I like)
Taupe gabardine cuffed trousers
Enro blue point-collar shirt, barrel cuffs
Brown and cream patterned tie (a trade from LoneSuit for a suede vest that didn't fit me)
Gold safety pin collar pin
Brown pocket square, puff fold (subtle against jacket)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
Vintage burgundy striped garters (because these socks are a bit slippy)
Brown AE Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Navy scarf with burgundy stripes
Vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with band in same material, feather, blue jewel pin


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> I think Patrick should sue Band of Outsiders. They stole his look


I stole it back. They can sue _me_.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Great Men and Their Driveways pt. 1*

I think the electric stove motif is played out.

I'd like to wear Florsheim gunboats today but it's too wet. Those leather heels are killers.


----------



## Morrissey

Patrick06790 said:


> I stole it back. They can sue _me_.


Best post ever!


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> I think the electric stove motif is played out.
> 
> I'd like to wear Florsheim gunboats today but it's too wet. Those leather heels are killers.


This is great!

BTW, Those look like the LE Cotton/Wool Blend Tartans that I've been wearing this winter.


----------



## AldenPyle

This my attempt at the #1 Stodgy


----------



## Brownshoe

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7629916


----------



## wnh

Patrick06790 said:


>


Is that a gray/white uni stripe? It looks nice, whatever it is.


----------



## Markus

*Verrry good. This young one is coming along quite nicely...*



Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7629916


Yes. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7629916


very J.Press.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> Is that a gray/white uni stripe? It looks nice, whatever it is.


Blue/white. LL Bean.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> This my attempt at the #1 Stodgy


Very convincing. Remember to resist all original thought.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JV ankle boots


----------



## stcolumba

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I was inspired by Ziggy's pic yesterday so I broke out the other tweed jacket that I got from my dad. Today's outfit is:
> 
> Black A-E Newports
> dark charcoal gray trousers
> Blue PRL OCBD
> Blue striped tie from the Andover Shop
> Blue BB sweater vest
> gray/ black tweed jacket
> Blue duffle coat for outdoors
> 
> https://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=graytweed1hg8.jpg


Great color combination/matching. Great pose!


----------



## TradTeacher

Navyish BB Shetland from this year's offerings
Yellow Slim Fit BB OCBD
Hanauer Bow--Burg./Baby Blue/Yellow Stripe
BB Brown Strap/BD Jeffries ET Buckle
J. Crew Slim Chinos--British Khaki
Pantherella Argyles
Bass Brown Scotch Grain Pennys

TT:teacha:


----------



## stcolumba

For removing 14 inches of snow from the driveway and walkway:
Brooks winter running pants (Brooks running apparel, not Brooks Bros )
Brooks black wicking shirt
University of Michigan jersey
LL Bean Storm parka, navy
Smart wool socks
LL Bean boots

Giving a lecture/clinic later today...
BB Golden Fleece Charcoal SB suit with light rose chalk stripe
BB straight collar white shirt
BB dark burgundy tie 
Black Trafalgar belt
Black Pantherella socks
AE Black Clifton shoes
Dark Blue Polo pocket square

Schneiders dark blue duffle coat


----------



## hbs midwest

*Same on This Side of the (Big) Lake*



stcolumba said:


> For removing 14 inches of snow from the driveway and walkway:
> Brooks winter running pants (Brooks running apparel, not Brooks Bros )
> Brooks black wicking shirt
> University of Michigan jersey
> *LL Bean Storm parka, navy*
> Smart wool socks
> *LL Bean boots*
> 
> We got 12-18" in SE Wisconsin yesterday into the evening; took nearly four hours (with mrs hbs and son pitching in) to clear the driveway, front walk, porch and walkway...
> Wore the usual snow-removal gear:
> Ancient LE turtleneck--started out life as navy
> North Park College sweatshirt (daughter's Alma Mater)
> Army-issue BDU camo pants
> Army wool boot socks
> LLB MHS
> LLB BaxterState parka--hunter
> Navy-issue black wool watchcap
> Army-issue black leather gloves, Green wool inserts
> 
> Today for errand-running:
> BB tattersall BD--navy on white
> 501s
> Military web belt/brass buckle
> Wool boot socks
> LLB MHS--dried oout overnight
> Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
> Schneider loden jagermantl
> Winter kit at the ready
> 
> Stay warm & dry,all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I was inspired by the Tenessee Trad thread to have a little Michigan Trad. Here is today's selection

https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5513ts2.jpg

Bass Penny Loafers
Gray Flannel pants
White RLP Broadcloth Buttondown
Blue and yellow striped tie from J.Crew
Navy 3 button blazer from J.Crew

Blue Duffle coat


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Prada sweater
RR jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
PS boots


----------



## Brownshoe

Glamorous night--star-studded (sorta) gala at the Waldorf Astoria

vintage BB tuxedo--one button, peak lapel, center vent, flat front trousers. Wore a substantial white herringbone dress shirt with spread collar and french cuffs. White silk knots as links, to match my white silk suspenders. Generic black sox and mediocre black cap toe oxfords. Thrifted polo coat (this combo is known as "The Charlie Black").

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637485

https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637487


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> Glamorous night--star-studded (sorta) gala at the Waldorf Astoria
> 
> vintage BB tuxedo--one button, peak lapel, center vent, flat front trousers. Wore a substantial white herringbone dress shirt with spread collar and french cuffs. White silk knots as links, to match my white silk suspenders. Generic black sox and mediocre black cap toe oxfords. Thrifted polo coat (this combo is known as "The Charlie Black").
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637485
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637487


Whoever Charlie Black is, he should be calling his look "the Brownshoe". Great work.


----------



## AlanC

^Lookin' good, Brownshoe! I see you sourced your polo coat the same way I did. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ nice.
Do you worry constantly about failure and the vanishing UHB class when you wear it?


----------



## stcolumba

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I was inspired by the Tenessee Trad thread to have a little Michigan Trad. Here is today's selection
> 
> https://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5513ts2.jpg
> 
> Bass Penny Loafers
> Gray Flannel pants
> White RLP Broadcloth Buttondown
> Blue and yellow striped tie from J.Crew
> Navy 3 button blazer from J.Crew
> 
> Blue Duffle coat


A wonderful Meeeshigan tie! :icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

BB white slim fit OCBD
"Van Boven" blue and old gold wide striped tie
Polo dark taupe twill trousers, inverse pleats
Moorgrass Spirit of Shetland crew sweater
AE Shelton shoes

Blue Schneider's duffel coat


----------



## Harris

Brownshoe said:


> Glamorous night--star-studded (sorta) gala at the Waldorf Astoria
> 
> vintage BB tuxedo--one button, peak lapel, center vent, flat front trousers. Wore a substantial white herringbone dress shirt with spread collar and french cuffs. White silk knots as links, to match my white silk suspenders. Generic black sox and mediocre black cap toe oxfords. Thrifted polo coat (this combo is known as "The Charlie Black").
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637485
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637487


Great combo, Brownshoe.


----------



## longwing

Brownshoe said:


> this combo is known as "The Charlie Black"


a look even rojo could love. well, maybe.


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuit, a week on the forum and already acknowledged as a master. Good going! 

Good to have arrived at Friday -- it's been a long week at the office. 

I'm mixing materials and textures today...

Black/white houndstooth silk/wool SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" black cotton cuffed chinos, slightly wide leg openings
Polo "Blake" casual light gray brushed cotton button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (new purchase)
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Claiborne shiny black leather dress belt with large rectangular silver buckle, bar across the rectangle with cut-outs above and below (the belt buckle is a focal point of the outfit today)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical striping
Bostonian black kiltie tassel moccasins, high shine ("rhymes" with the belt well)
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Dark green plaid lambswool scarf
Vintage Dobbs grey tweed fedora (new purchase)

A word on the shoes. They're not the "highest end" shoes in my closet, and they are corrected grain leather. But they look spiffy as heck, and they're mucho comfortable. I get emotionally attached to all my shoes and other clothing items, "high" and "low." If it's in my closet, I'm fond of it and find a use for it. Every piece has a different resonance.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thank you, my friends. 

The crowd was full of well-heeled society types who had paid obscene amounts for tables. My extremely informal survey of the menswear on display:

90% wore notch collar dinner jackets

50% in bows, 50% in long ties

20% in cummerbunds

100% in non-formal black shoes--no patent leather or opera pumps, lots of square-toed slip-ons.

Best dressed: Charlie Rose, in his standard big-lapelled double breasted cut. Not as tall as I imagined.


----------



## AlanC

Brownshoe said:


> 20% in cummerbunds


I assume the other 80% were not in waistcoats.


----------



## Brownshoe

AlanC said:


> I assume the other 80% were not in waistcoats.


co-rrect


----------



## Clotheswatcher

Brownshoe said:


> Best dressed: Charlie Rose, in his standard big-lapelled double breasted cut. Not as tall as I imagined.


That makes sense, as the suits he wears on his show are given to him by Ralph Lauren's Purple Label, so he was probably wearing one of those.

Clothing aside, I think he has one of the best shows, if not the best show on television.


----------



## rouge et noir

Brownshoe said:


> Glamorous night--star-studded (sorta) gala at the Waldorf Astoria
> 
> vintage BB tuxedo--one button, peak lapel, center vent, flat front trousers. Wore a substantial white herringbone dress shirt with spread collar and french cuffs. White silk knots as links, to match my white silk suspenders. Generic black sox and mediocre black cap toe oxfords. Thrifted polo coat (this combo is known as "The Charlie Black").
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7637487


Is this what Fourierism looks like? Quite well done.


----------



## TMMKC

Brownshoe said:


> https://www.putfile.com/pic.php?img=7629916


I like the shirt, Brownshoe. Make?

The black tie rig was very nice too.


----------



## TMMKC

Pink LE OCBD
Navy B2 Shetland wool sweater vest
Tan LE five-pocket cords
Brown B2 belt
Navy/brown/olive B2 argyles
Brown Alden Cape Cod bit loafers


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe, that black tie look is fabulous. one of your best!


----------



## wnh

Lands' End Viyella (80/20 cotton/wool) button-down
Brooks Brothers butter-ish yellow shetland
Surrey navy wool knit tie
Levis 501s
J. Crew belt
Polo socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## Untilted

SUPERB!!!!!!


----------



## A.Squire

*I'll quote the whole thing like Mac*



wnh said:


> Lands' End Viyella (80/20 cotton/wool) button-down
> Brooks Brothers butter-ish yellow shetland
> Surrey navy wool knit tie
> Levis 501s
> J. Crew belt
> Polo socks
> Bass Chapmons


Even I like that.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday at Last*

Great combinations, BrShoe, LoneSuit, & wnh!!!

Drove the family down into northern Illinois today; son's godmother is out from Hamilton, ON with her two young sons, visiting her parents in McHenry County...the young one and I went on down to Elgin to windowshop an arms & armour establishment.

BB OCBD--blue unistripe
LE Shetland crewneck (ancient, from somwhere in the British Isles)--garnet heather
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
Army issue boot socks
LLB MHS
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in car

I'm gonna have to watch my closet--son and I are now the same shoe size.  He has taken to borrowing my 1980s vintage German Army field boots, spitshined toes & heel counters, with Vibram soles.

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

Stay warm & dry.

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Dunhill sweater
DS jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, guys.

whn--I'm going to steal that look.

TMMKC--shirt is from Press


----------



## Prepstyle

BB 1818 Madison Suit - Charcoal 2B
PRL White Regent Fit Dress Shirt
HF "hickey" narrow tie Navy w/Red Bar stripe
Coach Black Dress Belt
AE Black Park Avenues


----------



## topbroker

Prepstyle said:


> BB 1818 Madison Suit - Charcoal 2B
> PRL White Regent Fit Dress Shirt
> HF "hickey" narrow tie Navy w/Red Bar stripe
> Coach Black Dress Belt
> AE Black Park Avenues


Sounds nicely classic. Special event this Saturday?


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Prepstyle said:


> BB 1818 Madison Suit - Charcoal 2B
> PRL White Regent Fit Dress Shirt
> HF "hickey" narrow tie Navy w/Red Bar stripe
> Coach Black Dress Belt
> AE Black Park Avenues


Wow, that sounds great! Wish you had a pic of you wearing it to post so we could all see (and be jealous too)


----------



## wnh

Tilt, Squire, and hbs -- thanks for the kind words.

Brownshoe, I don't know how much 'stealing' of that look you can do, since it included a knit tie. Seems like any look with a knit tie is rightfully yours.

Today is much less inspiring, and not even close to being worth a picture:

old frayed Polo blue OCBD -- thrifted, so I can't even claim ownership to the frays
Levis 559s (relaxed straight)
Dooney & Bourke red wool surcingle belt
no socks
Bass Chapmons
Springfield Cardinals hat -- because I need a haircut, and I didn't feel like fixing it today


----------



## Untilted

it's been a long time since i posted pictures. been real busy, still real busy. just letting you know that i'm still alive:

old MTM Press herringbone tweedie, a real N_TS_IL garmet
ecru brooks oxford
wool bow, Rugby line
bill's rust 11 wale cordies
gunboats

can't wait for the summer..............


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Oxxford suit
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton tie
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada ankle-boots
Etro scarf
NM gloves


----------



## anglophile23

Today:
light green silk/wool sportcoat from Ebay
white OCBD
LE chinos
generic brown belt
Thurston sleave garters
cheap argyles for J.Blair
Dexter Longwings

Symphony(free tickets given by a friend, ya baby:icon_smile_bigat night:
the above plus
BB #1 stripe red bow
AE Lexingtons


----------



## Untilted

trad sighting of the day (yesterday):

an interviewer, in tortoise shell frames, BB black fleece blue OCBD (contrasting collar and sleeves), and possibly BB black fleece flannels. very sharp.


----------



## wnh

Everything is sort of crooked because I'm holding the camera in my left hand, which pulls everything that direction.

BB blue OCBD
BB cable-knit cardigan w/ leather buttons -- tag says "Made in British crown colony Hong Kong," which dates it sometime from 1842-1997, though I have no idea exactly how old
Pendleton blackwatch (thick) wool tie
BB blazer
BB flannels
BB burgundy calfskin belt
Polo socks
Florsheim Imperial wingtips
Timex Easy Reader on Central navy/red stripe band


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> BB cable-knit cardigan w/ leather buttons -- tag says "Made in British crown colony Hong Kong," which dates it sometime from 1842-1997, though I have no idea exactly how old


Stick with 1842.

Classic look.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Monolith appeared in my kitchen today. I am throwing a clothes brush in the air hoping it will turn into a space ship.

https://www.putfile.com/pic/7651077


----------



## Patrick06790

The Lizard People are really jacking around with the weather today. When I sprang from my bed at the crack of 9:23 a.m., it was snowing like a mamma-tamma, but not terribly cold.

That mess blew through after dumping a couple of inches of wet stuff, most of which promptly melted.

What hasn't melted is in the process of freezing, as the temp has plummeted.

I am prepared.

Lots of LL Bean, with a little J. Press and Hanna's hats.

https://www.putfile.com/pic/7651080

https://www.putfile.com/pic/7651079

https://www.putfile.com/pic/7651078
[/URL]


----------



## topbroker

Today's outfit is exceptionally understated for me , and quite trad:

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer with brass buttons
Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue cotton pocket square, points up
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo wire-frame eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses) 
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black captoes
Tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Lambswool scarf with horizontal stripes in different shades of blue
1970s vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin
Fresh haircut


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> The Monolith appeared in my kitchen today. I am throwing a clothes brush in the air hoping it will turn into a space ship.
> 
> https://www.putfile.com/pic/7651077


nice shirt. source?


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> it's been a long time since i posted pictures. been real busy, still real busy. just letting you know that i'm still alive:
> 
> old MTM Press herringbone tweedie, a real N_TS_IL garmet
> ecru brooks oxford
> wool bow, Rugby line
> bill's rust 11 wale cordies
> gunboats
> 
> can't wait for the summer..............


A great look. To add to my wishlist: wool bow, ecru OCBD, rust cords. Thanks a lot.


----------



## stcolumba

Southwick gray tweed with faint blue and velvet stripe
white BB OCBD
bow tie, BB maroon, gold, blue stripe
charcoal BB wool trousers


----------



## Patrick06790

Untilted said:


> nice shirt. source?


LL Bean via thrift. In the Olden Times, before knuckledragging giants roamed the Earth, a "Large" sports shirt had sleeves that ended at a reasonable point.


----------



## jim applebaum

*What am I wearing?*

Sunday is both a quiet, sleep-in day at our residential boarding school and, by early afternoon, the beginning of the new academic week. A cold, blustery Feb day in rural Pennsylvania so the attire is:

A large Colours argyle crewneck sweater
Levis boot cut jeans 
Clarks chukka boots ( this pair is navy) 
and for the outside: 
Navy blue duffle coat with rope closures
Grey tweed newsboy cap from Hanna.

Also wearing a large face Zodiac chronograph wristwatch and a dash of 
Fahrenheit (Dior) cologne.

Tomorrow is another costume.


----------



## clemsontiger

I posted this on the other forum but thought some of you may enjoy it.

JAB velvet dinner jacket
White french cuff (Britton's in Columbia, SC)
R Hanauer Purple Bow
Dark Gray (light blue window pane) Greg Peters slacks
Silver Fleur de lis links


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford blazer
RLPL sweater
Barbera pant
Trafalgar braces
Armani socks
MN bluchers


----------



## vwguy

Burgundy LL Bean shetland
Light blue BB OCBD
JCP Retro Chinos

Brian


----------



## stcolumba

Wind chill of minus 19 this morning. Brrrrrr

white BB OCBD

blue lambswool crew sweater (I purchased this many years ago when I visited France while in college.) The label fell off a long time ago. (I don't know who made it...I did not pay attention to labels back then!) This sweater has a heavy, thick weave...more so than most lambswool sweaters. It has passed all the tests of time. 

dark wine red tie

charcoal Samuelssohn wool trousers, inverse pleat

AE black shoes
Pantherela black socks

navy Schneider's duffel coat


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Blue Mercer OCBD
Majer flannels
"Made in Scotland" wool blackwatch tie
AE chili Stockbridge


----------



## Untilted

Southwick tan garb. sack suit
gunboats
white tab collar shirt, brooks
J.press made-in-China repp tie


----------



## topbroker

Untilted said:


> Southwick tan garb. sack suit
> gunboats
> white tab collar shirt, brooks
> J.press made-in-China repp tie


Very snazzy! Love the tie and the tab collar.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> LL Bean via thrift. In the Olden Times, before knuckledragging giants roamed the Earth, a "Large" sports shirt had sleeves that ended at a reasonable point.


Were you not also wearing the "low quarter" version of LLbeans "Old Maine Hunting shoes?" How do you like the low quarters? I love the boot version and find myself strangely tempted to give the low quarters another shot (like Crocs that make sense!)...could this be the "lizard people" messing with my mind or is it a genuine sartorial epiphany(!)?


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> Were you not also wearing the "low quarter" version of LLbeans "Old Maine Hunting shoes?" How do you like the low quarters? I love the boot version and find myself strangely tempted to give the low quarters another shot (like Crocs that make sense!)...could this be the "lizard people" messing with my mind or is it a genuine sartorial epiphany(!)?


I picked them up in a trade with another forum member. I have always been against them, but now that I have a pair I find them extremely handy.

"I fail to see the 'Croc' comparison," he said archly, looking down his patrician schnozz.


----------



## TradTeacher

Outstanding, Tilt!

TT:teacha:


----------



## Topsider

topbroker said:


> Very snazzy! Love the tie and the tab collar.


I love that shirt. Are those available in non-non-iron?


----------



## Untilted

Thanks everyone. It's all about the tie.

mine is a traditional fit Made-in-USA non-non-iron. I got it from ebay though. I have another traditional fit tab collar shirt from ebay. But it's malaysian-made. I have not seen tab collar dress shirts in BB stores. So you have to try ebay OR the BB select program.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

topbroker said:


> Very snazzy! Love the tie and the tab collar.


Love that tie untilted!!! (is it possible to have tie envy??)

Today was a really cold day in Michigan. I think it was 2 degrees when I left for work this morning. That meant an extra layer

Brown A-E Margates
Tan trousers
White RLP OCBD
RLP tie in earth tones
Brown suede BB vest
RLC jacket
Blue duffle coat for outdoors

https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5155rj3.jpg


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Love that tie untilted!!! (is it possible to have tie envy??)
> 
> Today was a really cold day in Michigan. I think it was 2 degrees when I left for work this morning. That meant an extra layer
> 
> Brown A-E Margates
> Tan trousers
> White RLP OCBD
> RLP tie in earth tones
> Brown suede BB vest
> RLC jacket
> Blue duffle coat for outdoors
> 
> https://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5155rj3.jpg


I think I know that vest... 

Great outfit as always, LoneSuit.


----------



## enecks

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> is it possible to have tie envy??


Almost daily.


----------



## tripreed

Patrick06790 said:


> LL Bean via thrift. In the Olden Times, before knuckledragging giants roamed the Earth, a "Large" sports shirt had sleeves that ended at a reasonable point.


I know what you mean. Being a 44 chest, I would say that I certainly fit in the "Large" shirt category. However, I picked up a Bean trail model jacket and a chamois shirt at the Tysons Corner store last week, both size Large. However, I am in the process of returning both as they are simply way to big in about every dimension.


----------



## tripreed

eagle2250 said:


> Were you not also wearing the "low quarter" version of LLbeans "Old Maine Hunting shoes?" How do you like the low quarters? I love the boot version and find myself strangely tempted to give the low quarters another shot (like Crocs that make sense!)...could this be the "lizard people" messing with my mind or is it a genuine sartorial epiphany(!)?


If you're referring to the rubber mocs, I would say that they can't be beat. I'm not sure how many posts I have made singing the praises of those shoes, but I'm sure it must be getting up into the reaches of "Way too many." Sorry, folks.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday with Son Home from School*

Did phone work from the comfort of the bungalow--No fashion statement today...The young one has a school-mandated long weekend without homework. 

PRL red twill BD
501s
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks (see other thread)
LLB mocs
Threw on LLB Baxter State parka and Army gloves to run to the Post Office.

Have a great (warmer) week, all! :icon_smile:

PS: Looking good--really good, LoneSuit and Untilted!

hbs


----------



## Untilted

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Love that tie untilted!!! (is it possible to have tie envy??)


here you go:
https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_striped_detail.php?ix=6


----------



## farrago

Untilted said:


> Southwick tan garb. sack suit
> gunboats
> white tab collar shirt, brooks
> J.press made-in-China repp tie


Tilt, wonderful stuff!


----------



## Reddington

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Is it possible to have tie envy??


Yes, as well as a tie addiction (of which I happily suffer). :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Canali sweater
Nudie jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Mercer Blue OCBD
Press Khaki Twills
Green whale print tie 
AE chili Stockbridge


----------



## Pelican

https://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aaactr5.jpg

BR Jacket
Thomas Pink PS
Vintage emblematic tie with each of the symbols of the yacht clubs competing in the 1980 America's Cup race. Bought by my Dad at the Naragansett in Newport, RI--- probably near the time I was born.
RL shirt
Mountain Khakis
Santoni Laceups (not pictured).


----------



## Sir Royston

Going out for a very Casual Dinner tonight
So
Blue Houndstooth Shirt by Pink
Sky Blue Cravat
Bespoke Navy Moleskins. Lovely styling with Fishtail rear by Bookster ( highly recommended)
Blue Thurston Boxcloths
Black brogues
navy Blazer (vintage Crombie)
Sky Blue Pocket Sq
Navy socks and Sock Suspenders


----------



## Prepstyle

*Out to Dinner last night*

BB Blue Slim-Fit OCBD
PRL Navy/Yellow Guard Stripe Tie
BB Navy Shetland Vest
Orvis Brown Herringbone Sack
Lucky Jeans
JCrew Argyles
CH Tan Adrien Penny


----------



## Prepstyle

*Saturday's Suit*



LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Wow, that sounds great! Wish you had a pic of you wearing it to post so we could all see (and be jealous too)


https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00011ja7.jpg


----------



## wnh

Lack of work plus ice storm equals being off work for the week. For whatever reason, I appear to be channeling the spirit of Christmas today. It's warm, for what it's worth.

Lands' End Viyella 'lumberjack' plaid shirt
Brooks Brothers shetland
Levi's 501s
tan wool surcingle belt
Polo tan socks -- apparently Ralph expects me to hike my pants up far enough for others to see the pony
no shoes


----------



## Duck

Uncle

Where have you been?


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Prepstyle said:


> BB Blue Slim-Fit OCBD
> PRL Navy/Yellow Guard Stripe Tie
> BB Navy Shetland Vest
> Orvis Brown Herringbone Sack
> Lucky Jeans
> JCrew Argyles
> CH Tan Adrien Penny


Sounds great! Was the tie worn loosened or was it snug up to the button as it is with a suit?


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> I picked them up in a trade with another forum member. I have always been against them, but now that I have a pair I find them extremely handy.
> 
> "I fail to see the 'Croc' comparison," he said archly, looking down his patrician schnozz.


LOL....no criticism of the LLBean shoes intended. I simply find the idea of a rubber footed shoe with holes punched through the sides of the toebox, such as the croc design, to be a fatally flawed design. A rubber foot is intended to keep ones feet dry and comfy...crocs won't do that but the LLBean moc design will!



tripreed said:


> If you're referring to the rubber mocs, I would say that they can't be beat. I'm not sure how many posts I have made singing the praises of those shoes, but I'm sure it must be getting up into the reaches of "Way too many." Sorry, folks.


Trip: Once again your young age is betrayed by your sartorial wisdom and I find myself, convinced by your logisc to go out and spend (more) money on very sensible and useful footgear. Thanks...I think!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Tuesday's Outfit*

Not sure if this one is trad, aside from the navy blue suit, but here it is:

Navy Blue Nautica Suit
RLP French Blue Striped Tie
Orange DKNY Tie
Black Bass lace ups

Blue wool overcoat for a snowy day

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5553av4.jpg

https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5556zy8.jpg


----------



## JordanW

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Not sure if this one is trad, aside from the navy blue suit, but here it is:
> 
> Navy Blue Nautica Suit
> RLP French Blue Striped Tie
> Orange DKNY Tie
> Black Bass lace ups
> 
> Blue wool overcoat for a snowy day
> 
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5553av4.jpg
> 
> https://img509.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img5556zy8.jpg


Looking good LSuitin, however, it may have been more appropriately posted in the Fashion Forum.


----------



## svb

Thanks for the tie, Alan! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted

^^very sharp!!


----------



## Reddington

svb said:


>


Welcome svb and well done.

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Looks a bit like Chris Collinsworth, NFL talking head.

P.S. That's a good thing.


----------



## AlanC

^Great job, svb!



Duck said:


> Uncle
> 
> Where have you been?


I have wondered the same.


----------



## Untilted

yea. we miss you, mac.


----------



## Prepstyle

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Sounds great! Was the tie worn loosened or was it snug up to the button as it is with a suit?


not loose


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
RLPL shirt
Brioni pocket-square
Oxxford pant
Gucci scarf
NM belt
Brioni socks
testoni loafers
NM gloves


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Gucci overcoat
> RLPL shirt
> Brioni pocket-square
> Oxxford pant
> Gucci scarf
> NM belt
> Brioni socks
> testoni loafers
> NM gloves


How does one say 'impeccable' in Italian?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Northeastern

PRL Pinstripe Suit
BB Point Collar Oxford, Blue
BB Bow Tie
BB Burgundy Pocket Square
CH Black Belt
AE Garner Monkstraps, Black Calf


----------



## TradTeacher

This BB Sack
Med. Gray Shetland
BB Slim Fit OCBD--White
PRL Rugby FF Wide Wale Cords--Rust
BB Brown Strap/BD Jeffries ET Buckle
Random Argyles--Brown/Gray/Navy/Burg.
AE NST--Dark Brown

TT:teacha:


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

LLB White OCBD
Grey Flannels
Lilly Daché striped tie
AE Stockbridge chilis


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night it snowed, which changed to sleet, and then, by early this a.m., to a downpour. I followed it all as I am hacking and coughing, activities which interfere with sleeping.

On the minus side of the ledger today:

- Usual grim trip to the doctor for the usual antibiotics.
- Taking a spill on the wonderful watery ice the crack snow removal team has not done anything about and getting even wetter.
- Missing a day of work.

On the plus side:

- There were a bunch of no-shows at the doctor's office so I was in and out in 20 minutes tops, including pleasantries.
- The doc gave me a bunch of Allegra-D samples, so there was one less thing to buy.
- I assisted an elderly lady in wallowing her way back to her car in the icy swamp that is Main Street, Salisbury, Conn.
- A pretty girl smiled at me as I did above.
- Missing a day of work, while onerous in some ways, allows me to catch up on my bad cinema viewing.

And I got to wear my new Mercer tattersall, albeit under a sweater.


----------



## wolfhound986

BB red stripe OCBD
tan widewale corduroys, cuffed
BB burgundy wool argyles w/tan & brown diamonds
Alden 986 burgundy shell LHS

Topped with a brown tweed sportcoat for when it gets chilly later.
Nothing like foggy, then sunny, then cloudy weather to make it hard to get dressed!


----------



## gtguyzach

From this past Friday at the zoo...

J Crew cotton plaid shirt
LE down vest
BB khakis
Royden pointer belt
LL Bean Bluchers

No socks! It was a nice 65 degrees approaching 70 in the afternoon.


----------



## TradTeacher

Nice, Zach. An 80s-ish look.

BTW, are those Persol shades you're wearing? If not, what are they?

TT:teacha:


----------



## hbs midwest

svb said:


> Thanks for the tie, Alan! :icon_smile_big:


svb...

Welcome to the neighbourhood!

Looking good in your photo. :thumbs-up:Hard to go wrong with tattersall and conservative striped neckwear.

Enjoy the Forum.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday on the Road*

Last meeting this morning with Catbert's minions in HR...now I can get the rest of the severance package...took son to school, ran afterschool errands with him, we two are now chilling out this evening while mrs hbs does literacy tutoring...

BB OCBD--blue unistripe
BS repp--ruby/marigold Kennedy stripes
JP surcingle--wine
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
PRL Argyles--navy, wine/green diamonds, old gold rakers
LLB mocs
JAB ancient 3/2 navy flannel blazer
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Stay warm & dry, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

gtguyzach said:


> No socks! It was a nice 65 degrees approaching 70 in the afternoon.


We in Wisconsin can only dream.


----------



## hbs midwest

gtguyzach said:


> *No socks! It was a nice 65 degrees approaching 70 in the afternoon.*


We in Wisconsin can only dream...TopBroker

I can go sockless this time of year--but only indoors!!!

Enjoy your Southern winter, Zach.

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Mr. Earth Tones today (with a couple of mildly trad elements, so I'm cross-posting from the Fashion Forum).

J. Peterman light brown patterned SB 3B single-vent sportcoat with dark green windowpanes

Dark brown flannel cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with my CEO today, which means going tieless, as long-time readers know)
Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
Dark brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Medium brown dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos. A. Bank tan argyle OTC socks (I'm going for the splash of contrast at foot level a lot these days, inspired by Dana Andrews in _Laura_ and other gents in Forties films)
AE Winhall captoe lace-ups

Tan SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy lambswool/cashmere scarf with kelly green stripes
Vintage (60s-70s?) Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I like that hat.

The magic of the Z-Pack worked on me and after a nap, a bath and a shave I felt ready to put on something, if only to take a photo because at long last I found a way to use this herringbone belt I picked up from AlanC.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Kiton OCBD
Gucci fisherman's sweater
Rust colored Brioni wide-wale cords
Croc Maine hunting shoes (fur lined)


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Kiton OCBD
> Gucci fisherman's sweater
> Rust colored Brioni wide-wale cords
> Croc Maine hunting shoes (fur lined)


Money


----------



## randomdude

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Kiton OCBD
> Gucci fisherman's sweater
> Rust colored Brioni wide-wale cords
> Croc Maine hunting shoes (fur lined)


Hilarious!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
SR pocket-square
NM sweater
Oxxford pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> SR pocket-square
> NM sweater
> Oxxford pant
> NM belt
> Pantherella socks
> DE bluchers


Elegante!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

To be completely honest, KB I'd like to see you post some pictures.
I've clicked your blog link a couple times, but it's hard to see how an outfit works when it's on hangers.

It may not really be my style, and probably isn't trad (even loosely defined) but I imagine it looks nice.


----------



## Tom Rath

Chipp blue herringbone tweed sack sportcoat
BB white oxford cloth tab collar shirt
Gray flannels, flat front, 2 inch cuffs
BB unlined penny loafers, color 8 shell
vintage repp tie, red/blue
military canvas belt with silver colored buckle (got it at the army/navy for 2 bucks)


----------



## Untilted

great coat, phil.


----------



## hbs midwest

Phil said:


> Chipp blue herringbone tweed sack sportcoat
> BB white oxford cloth tab collar shirt
> Gray flannels, flat front, 2 inch cuffs
> BB unlined penny loafers, color 8 shell
> vintage repp tie, red/blue
> *military canvas belt with silver colored buckle (got it at the army/navy for 2 bucks)*


Phil...

I got my military belts in return for 21+ years of service...No regrets, but I do like the $2.00 approach, as well.

You attire is impeccable, as is your custom.:thumbs-up:You have managed to elevate the wearing of the British tab collar to an art form.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...Are We Having Fun Yet?*

Took son to school, made several employment-related office calls...
BB OCBD--yellow (ancient and venerable, unlined collar)
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
BB surcingle--navy
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Army boot socks--dark green
LLB MHS (more snow & slush out there than I want to deal with in more conventional footgear, and these appearances are not interviews)
Huntington old faithful 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready--1"-3" predicted by late evening...

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## TradTeacher

Press Sack Cord Jacket--Med. Brown
BB Slim Fit OCBD--Pink
Bean Lambswool Sweater Vest--Maroon
J. Crew Slim Fit Chinos--British Khaki
Brown Strap/ET Buckle
Random Burgundy Socks
Brown Pennys

TT:teacha:


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

hbs midwest said:


> Took son to school, made several employment-related office calls...
> BB OCBD--yellow (ancient and venerable, unlined collar)
> BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
> BB surcingle--navy
> LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
> Army boot socks--dark green
> LLB MHS (more snow & slush out there than I want to deal with in more conventional footgear, and these appearances are not interviews)
> Huntington old faithful 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
> PS--linen/cotton, yellow
> Schneider loden jagermantl
> Winter kit at the ready--1"-3" predicted by late evening...
> 
> Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Fantastic as always!!!


----------



## Naval Gent

*Shades of Gray*










BB Jacket
LE (I think) Trousers
Cheap BB no-iron outlet shirt
Ben Silver Club Tie
Alden Calf Loafers

Scott


----------



## Topsider

Naval Gent said:


> BB Jacket
> LE (I think) Trousers
> Cheap BB no-iron outlet shirt
> Ben Silver Club Tie
> * Alden Calf Loafers*


Nicely done. Glad to see I'm not the only one who's not adverse to the occasional black footwear.

You're forgiven for the non-iron shirt. But only this once.


----------



## Topsider

Phil said:


> Chipp blue herringbone tweed sack sportcoat


That really is spectacular, whatever the cost. :thumbs-up:

Now, where the heck do I get a decent tab-collar shirt?


----------



## AldenPyle

Naval Gent said:


> BB Jacket
> LE (I think) Trousers
> Cheap BB no-iron outlet shirt
> Ben Silver Club Tie
> Alden Calf Loafers
> 
> Scott


 ^Trad perfection and very stylish.

Cream BB Shetland
Blue&Yellow Tattersall on White Jantzen Flap Ppcket BCBD
Dark Olive Lambourne Flat Front Cords
Chestnut AE Belt
Blue& Grey Pantherella Argyles
Chili AE Benton Captoe Brogue Blucher


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*On Valentine's Day*

Blue Chalkstripe suit
BB White spread collar shirt
Pink and Navy regimental stripe tie from J.Crew
Black captoes


----------



## Hard2Fit

Good stuff.
Looks very 'British' to me though.


----------



## xcubbies

Hard2Fit said:


> Good stuff.
> Looks very 'British' to me though.


 ^ Plus 1


----------



## wolfhound986

^^

Naval Gent, that whole combination is perfect, the stripe shirt/red tie really complements the various shades of gray. And the Alden black calf loafer is a fine alternative to the burgundy. 

LoneSuitinDTW, very sharp. I like the chalk stripe suit paired with the regimental stripe tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Accosted by Valentine's Day frippery*


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
Brion polo
Brioni cords
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Blue Chalkstripe suit
> BB White spread collar shirt
> Pink and Navy regimental stripe tie from J.Crew
> Black captoes


Great shot, LoneSuit!

Finding a decent chalkstripe suit is a difficult task these days. Pinstripes abound, but the boldness of the chalkstripe seems to have made it a rare retail species.


----------



## gtguyzach

TradTeacher said:


> Nice, Zach. An 80s-ish look.
> 
> BTW, are those Persol shades you're wearing? If not, what are they?
> 
> TT:teacha:


Thanks for the compliment. They are actually Ray-Ban Wayfarers, the originals in a tortoise frame.

Thanks HBS, I plan to enjoy it while it lasts. For all I know it might be in the low 40's next week.


----------



## hbs midwest

topbroker said:


> Mr. Earth Tones today (with a couple of mildly trad elements, so I'm cross-posting from the Fashion Forum).
> 
> J. Peterman light brown patterned SB 3B single-vent sportcoat with dark green windowpanes
> 
> Dark brown flannel cuffed trousers
> Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with my CEO today, which means going tieless, as long-time readers know)
> Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
> Dark brown silk pocket square, puff fold
> Medium brown dress belt
> Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Burberry cologne
> Jos. A. Bank tan argyle OTC socks (I'm going for the splash of contrast at foot level a lot these days, inspired by Dana Andrews in _Laura_ and other gents in Forties films)
> AE Winhall captoe lace-ups
> 
> Tan SB topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> J. Crew navy lambswool/cashmere scarf with kelly green stripes
> Vintage (60s-70s?) Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin


Nice English country-house combination!

Love the hacking-jacket look. :thumbs-up:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Blue Chalkstripe suit
> BB White spread collar shirt
> Pink and Navy regimental stripe tie from J.Crew
> Black captoes


Looking good, LoneSuit...Tell me: Are you now operating out of The City (of London)?

Classic Brit Trad...You now need a bowler and brolly to complete the ensemble!

Enjoy the weekend. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*A Quite Frigid Friday by the Lake*



Naval Gent said:


> BB Jacket
> LE (I think) Trousers
> Cheap BB no-iron outlet shirt
> Ben Silver Club Tie
> Alden Calf Loafers
> 
> Scott


Looking good, Scott & Patrick! Classic combinations.:thumbs-up:

Working from home--phone contacts. Will later give the local Brooks an opportunity for customer service.

BB OCBD--pink
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL boot socks--deep red
LLB MHS
Huntington ancient 3/2 jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--silk print, fox-hunting scene (tan/hunter/dark red)
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit ready for the next storm 

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Naval Gent

*All the wrong stuff...*










Pleats, darts, spread collar shirt...

BB Jacket (very soft -more Italian than English) Too small, really, but I can't bear to part with it.
Corbin Trousers (dark green) from a defunct (and lamented) outlet
Tyrwhitt 80/20 Tattersall
BB Ancient Madder Tie
Shell Cordovan PTB (the BB version)

Off to celebrate the 16th birthday of the elder Young Gentleman.

Scott


----------



## Reddington

Naval Gent said:


> All the wrong stuff...


But, still looking sharp.

Cheers.


----------



## anglophile23

Naval Gent said:


> Pleats, darts, spread collar shirt...
> 
> BB Jacket (very soft -more Italian than English) Too small, really, but I can't bear to part with it.
> Corbin Trousers (dark green) from a defunct (and lamented) outlet
> Tyrwhitt 80/20 Tattersall
> BB Ancient Madder Tie
> Shell Cordovan PTB (the BB version)
> 
> Off to celebrate the 16th birthday of the elder Young Gentleman.
> 
> Scott


I think it all looks great.


----------



## Preu Pummel

anglophile23 said:


> I think it all looks great.


Agreed.


----------



## topbroker

Naval Gent said:


> Pleats, darts, spread collar shirt...
> 
> BB Jacket (very soft -more Italian than English) Too small, really, but I can't bear to part with it.
> Corbin Trousers (dark green) from a defunct (and lamented) outlet
> Tyrwhitt 80/20 Tattersall
> BB Ancient Madder Tie
> Shell Cordovan PTB (the BB version)
> 
> Off to celebrate the 16th birthday of the elder Young Gentleman.
> 
> Scott


"All the wrong stuff," indeed! That's about as right as I can imagine.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Before and After Science*

I mean work. We had a heat wave, with the noonday temps cresting the 40 degree mark. A fine opportunity to catch a bit of sun while swilling coffee and indulging in a cigar.

Later, in the cousin suit to the Joe Tradly. Ecru shirt. Talbott tie from the old Georgetown Univ. Shop. Footjoy blems. Waltham automatic - waiting for the strap to break so I can wear it with striped bands. Upwardly mobile pocket square.


----------



## anglophile23

Jeremy Brett IS Holmes to me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM sweater
Borrelli pant
Brioni pocket-square
KS belt
NM socks
DE ankle-boots


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Naval Gent

Patrick06790 said:


> Later, in the cousin suit to the Joe Tradly.


P-

Great suit. Watch this space for my version. Want to see if it qualifies as a JT.

But I couldn't help noticing the guitar. A Gibson Hollow Body? Classic sunburst finish, regardless. Way cool. (Wish I was a picker instead of a listener)

Scott


----------



## Untilted

*signing-offer celebration*

Bill's M2 chamois
vintage herringbone sack
rugby diamond point bow
llbean pink ocbd
weejuns


----------



## randomdude

Congrats Tilt!

PS - does Bean make a pink OCBD? I don't see one on their website. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Andy Roo

Yes indeed, congratulations!

And very nice jacket. I do wish I could find a tweed just like that one, with narrow lapels and in a dark green. All the tweed sacks I ever find are light brown or light gray. It's infuriating.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
NM belt
JB socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Untilted

randomdude said:


> Congrats Tilt!
> 
> PS - does Bean make a pink OCBD? I don't see one on their website. Where did you get yours?


thanks randomdude and andy roo. Bean does make pink OCBDs. it's the pima oxford in S, M, L sizing. i got it via the website last summer. Maybe it will be available again this summer. im trying to get a brooks pink OCBD to replace the bean one though.


----------



## stcolumba

For church this morning:
BB Golden Fleece Gray 2 button SB suit with dark rose chalkstripe
blue silk pocket square 
BB straight collar white shirt
BB burgundy tie with gold/blue pattern
blue Trafalgar braces
Pantherella black pinstripe socks
black AE Mora double strap monks
Tingley overshoes
olive Normandy and Monroe rain coat

This afternoon..
Spirit of Scotland Shetland crewneck (moorgrass)
BB OCBD
Bill's Khaki
calf brown trafalgar belt
smart wool socks
dark brown Mephisto shoes
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## AldenPyle

*Late Night at Office*


----------



## topbroker

Blizzard in progress...Even the huge Fox River Mall here in Appleton shut down for the day -- commerce has ground to a halt! I did manage to have my usual Sunday morning coffee at Atlanta Bread Company and my "naked burrito" lunch at Qdoba (yum), but most stores are closed.

Vintage Brooks Bros. SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
Marshall Field's Field Gear black cuffed chinos with slightly wide leg opening
Jos. A. Bank white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Lord & Taylor dark green sweater-vest
Ashear multi-color pocket square, puff fold, black mainly visible
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black boot socks
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan wool/cashmere SB topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid wool scarf
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) speckled brown tweed newsboy cap


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers herringbone sack (super soft, there's got to be some cashmere somewhere)
Robert Talbott shirt
Land's End wool tie
vintage linen pocket square
Beltmaster belt with vintage engine turned sterling buckle
wool socks
old BB Peals by E. Green
vintage Adam fedora (my grandfather's hat)


----------



## JordanW

Patrick06790 said:


>


Maybe I have been living under a rock, but I have never seen this fold. Puff with a twist? Nicely done.


----------



## Patrick06790

JordanW said:


> Maybe I have been living under a rock, but I have never seen this fold. Puff with a twist? Nicely done.


The Hasty Shove


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> Brooks Brothers herringbone sack (super soft, there's got to be some cashmere somewhere)
> Robert Talbott shirt
> Land's End wool tie
> vintage linen pocket square
> Beltmaster belt with vintage engine turned sterling buckle
> wool socks
> old BB Peals by E. Green
> vintage Adam fedora (my grandfather's hat)


Nice work, your grey eminency. I will vote for you!


----------



## AldenPyle

*and back early in the morning.*


----------



## Connemara

I'm working on a critical campaign here in New York. Today, I had the opportunity to attend the final debate between the candidates. Met some influential and (more importantly) nice people.

Paul Stuart (Southwick) flannel sack blazer
Brooks Bros. Slim Fit university stripe OCBD, blue
Vintage Robert Talbott tie, made in England (3")
Paul Stuart flannel trousers, wool/cashmere
AE Chester wingtips in dark brown
J. Press red/blue wool surcingle belt
Brown herringbone socks
Random yellow/blue pocket square


----------



## Naval Gent

*My JT*

For church, my version of the Joe Tradly, which was a Christmas gift sourced from O'Connell's. The fabric is flannely with a bit of nap, so the Glen Plaid pattern is very subtle.


















Also:
Gitman OCBD
J. Press Tie
Belt with sterling buckle, 20 year anniversary gift from Naval Wife
Black Alden cap toes

Scott


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> Nice work, your grey eminency. I will vote for you!


Thanks! I don't know if I'll get that far, but if so vote early and often.


----------



## AldenPyle

Bonus 1st Sunny Day of Year Pics


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM sweater
Kiton jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## Topsider

kitonbrioni said:


> Zegna jacket
> NM sweater
> Kiton jeans
> * Trafalgar belt <---*
> Zegna socks
> Lucchese boots


+1 for the belt. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## stcolumba

BB Country Club 2 button Navy Blazer
Dark blue linen pocket square
BB ecru button down shirt
Breuer blue/gold/purple paisley tie
BB Country Club taupe trousers
Trafalgar brown belt
Pantherella navy pinstripe socks
AE calf brown Park Avenue shoes

Tingley overshoes
Schneider navy duffel coat


----------



## hbs midwest

Off to celebrate the 16th birthday of the elder Young Gentleman.

Scott[/quote]

Birthday Congratulations to the (elder) Young Gentleman.

Many years! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Please pass along my birthday wishes to the best dressed young gentleman I know of. 

Happy Birthday!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday--and Still Winter*

Iced in yesterday (see TopBroker's post), not able to get off the driveway until late afternoon; candles burning in the family icon corner; spent the day in snow removal gear:
LLB River Driver shirt--dark red
1980s-vintage Army-issue BDU camouflage pants--tailored legs/cuffed
LLB MHS
LLB Baxter State parka

Today working from home, anticipating contact from outplacement counselors:

BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Brigade of Guards
LLB twills--usual specs, sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB MHS--freshly re-waxed
Should I leave the premises:
JAB 3/2 sack--navy
PS--linen/cotton, wine
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Have a good week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs
PS


----------



## Naval Gent

hbs midwest said:


> Birthday Congratulations to the (elder) Young Gentleman.
> 
> Many years! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs





LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Please pass along my birthday wishes to the best dressed young gentleman I know of.
> 
> Happy Birthday!


Thanks, fellows. Luckily the apple hasn't fallen far from the tree with both my boys. The Senior Young Gentleman was recently mentioned in a school paper article for "his signature collared shirts and loafers". We must celebrate small victories.

BTW - Some excellent suits in the last couple of days. Well done to all.

Still no word from Mac?

Scott


----------



## Untilted

custom 2 button charcoal sack suit, narrow lapels
blue university stripe oxford
skinny wool/silk repp tie
weejuns


----------



## AlanC

Naval Gent said:


> Still no word from Mac?


Not a word. Perhaps he found warmer climes for a little vacation.


----------



## crazyquik

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Brooks 3 piece sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
J.Crew tie
AE saddle shoes


----------



## AldenPyle

cq & tilt -- Could not be better.

EAV - Welcome aboard. Great suit. Makes me wish I was tall enough for DB.


----------



## tripreed

crazyquik said:


> https://imageshack.us


Great looking suit.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Monday Brown*

AE Manchester loafers
Brown socks
Burgundy belt
Tan pants
White OCB Shirt
Burgundy and tan diamond pattern tie
Light tan sweater vest
Brown wool blazer


----------



## Prepstyle

*trad?*

Italian Navy Blazer
JCrew Green and Blue mini-tatersall
BB Non-iron Hudson Khaki
Bostonian Burgandy Plain-toe blucher
Bass Burgundy Dress Belt


----------



## Halifax

CrazyQuick that is an utterly outstanding tie you have there.

Great job on the combinations to all of you guys.


----------



## Cowtown

Halifax said:


> CrazyQuick that is an utterly outstanding tie you have there.
> 
> +1 here. I need to pick up one.


----------



## randomdude

Cowtown said:


> Halifax said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyQuick that is an utterly outstanding tie you have there.
> 
> +1 here. I need to pick up one.
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the same tie recently off Ebay!
Click to expand...


----------



## Reddington

Cowtown said:


> Halifax said:
> 
> 
> 
> CrazyQuick that is an utterly outstanding tie you have there.
> 
> +1 here. I need to pick up one.
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to check a J. Crew outlet. That's where I found that very same tie for only $6!
> 
> It's a very sharp looking tie.
> 
> Cheers.
Click to expand...


----------



## jjohnson12

Naval Gent said:


> For church, my version of the Joe Tradly, which was a Christmas gift sourced from O'Connell's. The fabric is flannely with a bit of nap, so the Glen Plaid pattern is very subtle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also:
> Gitman OCBD
> J. Press Tie
> Belt with sterling buckle, 20 year anniversary gift from Naval Wife
> Black Alden cap toes
> 
> Scott


Great look. Southern Trad at it's best.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots


----------



## Sir Royston

*Not wishing to be an Alarmist or anything...but,*

has anyone else noticed that a lot of people on this forum appear to have a comedy head, or a rubbed out face.. or.. even worse, no head at all. 
Every day out in town I do not come across anyone looking like this..

As much as there are some wonderful suits being shown.. surely if you saw any of these faceless or headless Gentleman around it would be slightly scary..

Is this Doctor Who?

is it just me??

Unnerved of Herefordshire


----------



## anglophile23

Sir Royston said:


> has anyone else noticed that a lot of people on this forum appear to have a comedy head, or a rubbed out face.. or.. even worse, no head at all.
> Every day out in town I do not come across anyone looking like this..
> 
> As much as there are some wonderful suits being shown.. surely if you saw any of these faceless or headless Gentleman around it would be slightly scary..
> 
> Is this Doctor Who?
> 
> is it just me??
> 
> Unnerved of Herefordshire


What you are seeing are the results of genetic testing. In attempting to study the well dressed gene somethings have gone a little wrong.


----------



## Sir Royston

anglophile23 said:


> What you are seeing are the results of genetic testing. In attempting to study the well dressed gene somethings have gone a little wrong.


Indeed it has.. 
usually when wandering through town if I observe a well attired Gentleman I'm quite impressed.. I think I should run away upon these poor lab rats!!

Oh, hang on, I must try and remove my tongue from my cheek


----------



## wnh

Sir Royston said:


> has anyone else noticed that a lot of people on this forum appear to have a comedy head, or a rubbed out face.. or.. even worse, no head at all.
> Every day out in town I do not come across anyone looking like this..
> 
> As much as there are some wonderful suits being shown.. surely if you saw any of these faceless or headless Gentleman around it would be slightly scary..
> 
> Is this Doctor Who?
> 
> is it just me??
> 
> Unnerved of Herefordshire


We're all just really ugly, to be honest. But thanks for making a point of it.

Today:
Lands' End 'Mountain Green' Hyde Park OCBD
Brooks Brothers brown cable-knit cardigan
Bills M2
J. Crew embroidered duck belt
Bass green w/ tan and orange argyle socks
Sears Wonderlite longwings


----------



## Prepstyle

PRL Camel Shetland V-neck
JCrew Vintage OCBD - blue university stripe
BB Navy cords
PRL Green and Cream striped belt
CH tan 'adrien' pennies


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday in the Still-frozen Upper Midwest*

10F out there at 2:40 pm....

BB OCBD--burgundy unistripe
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter/cardinal red)
LLB twills--dark tan, usual specs
Bass leather belt--cordo/oxblood, solid brass buckle
PRL generic socks--hunter
LLB MHS (love the Thinsulate!)
JAB old faithful 3/2--navy
Schneider loden jagermantl
Army-issue winter loves/wool liners
Pendleton wool scarf--Prince Carles Edward Stuart tartan

Stay warm, all! :icon_pale:

hbs


----------



## Duck

Chilly in Virginia

B2 Sack blue blazer
RL OCBD blue white pattern
Khaki J Crew Cashmere Cable Knit
Hitl flannels
BS wool OTC
Alden #8 Captoe Shell


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Been awhile since I posted here.

LL Bean Ranger Mocs
Brown RL trousers
Press Blue OCBD w/ flap
Arg&Suth Repp tie from Bert Pulitzer
BB Tan Cord Sack 3/2
Orvis Watch w/ yellow & burgundy striped band
AA 406 Crystal

Barbour Beaufort


----------



## manton

About as close as I get to trad.

Gray flannel suit, soft tab collar no stays, wool tie, madder square:


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Tuesday Trad*

black AE Newports
Gray pants
Blue braces
French Blue OCBD shirt
Green & Blue Striped tie
Navy Jacket


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> black AE Newports
> Gray pants
> Blue braces
> French Blue OCBD shirt
> Green & Blue Striped tie
> Navy Jacket


Great look, LoneSuit. And you take the *best *photographs!


----------



## Desk Jockey

Been a while for me too (that and I'm so achingly close to 500)

Joe Banks Polo coat
Press grey/black herringbone tweed w/linen
BB blue must-iron point collar, pinned
Press A&S tie
J Crew grey cardigan
Press grey flannels (Good God how I love free pants)
Bass Weejuns


----------



## AldenPyle

Manton - Great colors and textures
LSinDW - Tie & BD looks great


----------



## Laxplayer

Sir Royston said:


> has anyone else noticed that a lot of people on this forum appear to have a comedy head, or a rubbed out face.. or.. even worse, no head at all.
> Every day out in town I do not come across anyone looking like this..
> 
> As much as there are some wonderful suits being shown.. surely if you saw any of these faceless or headless Gentleman around it would be slightly scary..
> 
> Is this Doctor Who?
> 
> is it just me??
> 
> Unnerved of Herefordshire


The ones with the rubbed out head often appear on COPS.


----------



## anglophile23

Today:
BB forward point tattersal
tan cords
brown leather belt
PRL navy socks
Sperry Topsiders

Tonight for the Academy of Ancient Music:
navy blazer
above shirt
wool paisley tie from AlanC
brown glen check PS from AlanC
Thurston sleave garters
same belt as above
same socks as above
AE Lexingtons
grey flannels


----------



## anglophile23

Very, very nice.



manton said:


> About as close as I get to trad.
> 
> Gray flannel suit, soft tab collar no stays, wool tie, madder square:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
CH socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Old BB sack from Thrift Exchange
BB tattersall, point collar
Paisley tie from T.E.
LE overstocks cotton sweater vest
LL Bean sale wool twills
Footjoy blems
Timesx Easy reader from eBay; strap from Central
Hober square

Examining weird Clark's slipper thing I bought on total impulse


----------



## stcolumba

Tip of the hat to Lone Suit's post on 2/19. The braces make it!

Today...another frigid day in Michigan

Southwick gray Harris tweed with thin,widely spaced purple and blue stripes
gold pocket square with light blue dots
J Press yellow Shetland crewneck
BB white with blue stripes OCBD
an old "Van Boven" maize and blue stripe tie
Samuelssohn dark charcoal trousers
black Trafalgar belt
Pantherella dark navy pinstripe socks
AE black Clifton shoes
Tingley overshoes

Schneider navy duffel coat


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

LLB White OCBD
Grey Pringle Crewneck Sweater
J Press Khaki Twills
AE Stockbridge chilis


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Thanks. I love wearing the braces and you don't see them around these parts very often. Your outfit sounds excellent as well!


----------



## EAV

Sorry - no elevator pic - was too crowded. I'm wearing blue wool herringbone sb overcoat by Tagliatore - very nice.


----------



## hbs midwest

topbroker said:


> Great look, LoneSuit. And you take the *best *photographs!


Amen, amen, amen!

Nicely done!

Stay warm.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday among the Icecicles*

Still frozen out there; Round 1 of outplacement counselling this pm...

Great combinations, Patrick & AP!

BB pinpoint BD-blue
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills--sage
BB surcingle--navy
Army-issue boot socks--hunter
LLB MHS (this is *not* an interview--and winter footgear is the norm this time of year up here)
Huntington ancient and venerable 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton--yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready.

Stay warm & dry, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

The third dry & sunny day in a row here in the PacNorWest. That doesn't happen often in the winter. 

PRL yellow OCBD
BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
EB flat-front khakis
JP surcingle belt
JC argyle socks
J&M saddle bucks
Nordstrom pocket square

Cheers.


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's a terrible pic from yesterday:


----------



## Prepstyle

LE Pink OCBD
Hunter green GAP corduroy blazer that I dug up from my high school days (its 3/2 but darted)
PRL Burgundy tie
Lucky Jeans
PRL Green striped grosgrain belt
JCrew Argyles
JCrew McAllister Boot

https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00001es8.jpg
https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00002yd9.jpg


----------



## Duck

Another chilly day

B2 sack blazer
B2 broadcloth orange pattern
LL Bean Grey Flannels
BS argyles OTC
RL Shell loafers


----------



## randomdude

Prepstyle said:


> LE Pink OCBD
> Hunter green GAP corduroy blazer that I dug up from my high school days (its 3/2 but darted)
> PRL Burgundy tie
> Lucky Jeans
> PRL Green striped grosgrain belt
> JCrew Argyles
> JCrew McAllister Boot
> 
> https://img252.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00001es8.jpg
> https://img177.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00002yd9.jpg


Like that ribbon belt.


----------



## Northeastern

GH Double Breasted Blazer
PRL Blue Windowpane Check OCBD
LLB Chinos
BB Maroon Tie, with blue dots
LE Pocket square
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE Woodstock loafers, burgundy calf
Jcrew? Argyles


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Examining weird Clark's slipper thing I bought on total impuls...


What are those things? Can you do a photo?

DocD


----------



## AldenPyle

DocHolliday said:


> Here's a terrible pic from yesterday:


Great look


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


>


AP...

Totally smashing--great combo.

Enjoy Thursday. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*I feel the need... The need for Tweed!!*

Yet another frigid day in Michigan, so yet another tweed jacket.

Black Bass Penny Lofers
Blue J.Crew pants
White Marshall Fields dress shirt
Blue striped BB tie
blueish-gray tweed jacket from Jos.A.Banks


----------



## stcolumba

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Yet another frigid day in Michigan, so yet another tweed jacket.
> 
> Black Bass Penny Lofers
> Blue J.Crew pants
> White Marshall Fields dress shirt
> Blue striped BB tie
> blueish-gray tweed jacket from Jos.A.Banks


That tie makes a sharp statement! Well done.


----------



## Untilted

jpress tweed+spirit of shetland+oxford+flannels+wingtips


----------



## Desk Jockey

Every time I see you or Brian in that coat I die a little because I didn't buy it. Pretty thing indeed.

Barbour Beaufort
BB blue OCBD
BB navy Shetland
Bill's M2s in khaki, cuffed & wonderfully rumpled
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## M. Charles

^Tilt, that looks great. Love the jacket. Have you ordered any more sweaters from that company? Plan to?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton sweater
Kiton pant
Cartier belt
CK socks
Ferragamo penny-loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

It was a particularly brutal day in the caring professions, though I didn't know that at 3:30 p.m. when Ralphus Jr. snapped this.

_Here Patrick is affecting a pose of studied nonchalance. The attempt is a complete failure, suggesting not a casual grace but rather the attitude of a man with gas who hopes nobody will notice.

_


----------



## Patrick06790

*Ode to the Weird Clark's Slipper Things*



Doctor Damage said:


> What are those things? Can you do a photo?
> 
> DocD


----------



## AlanC

^Can you get those in a full brogue?


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^Can you get those in a full brogue?


Boy I hope so. I don't feel nearly silly enough yet.

They are comfy, though, and frankly they look much better with a bathrobe.


----------



## Tom Rath

Tilt - looking great, love the sweater/jacket combo

Chipp shetland black/white herringbone sack. Im quickly becoming a convert to shetland wool over harris tweed/other for my coats. 
Brooks white oxford cloth buttondown
black/white knit tie
black cashmere cardigan
gray flannels
brown alligator belt 
Alden color 8 longwings


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Ode to the Weird Clark's Slipper Things


They look very nice and comfy. Nothing is better than comfy slippers for in the house.

DocD


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Yet another frigid day in Michigan, so yet another tweed jacket.
> 
> Black Bass Penny Lofers
> Blue J.Crew pants
> White Marshall Fields dress shirt
> Blue striped BB tie
> blueish-gray tweed jacket from Jos.A.Banks


Nice work, LoneSuit--hard to wrong with BB#1 stripe.

Enjoy Thursday.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

M. Charles said:


> ^Tilt, that looks great. Love the jacket. Have you ordered any more sweaters from that company? Plan to?


+1...add my vote. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...and Still Frozen*

Took son to school; now off to career seminar...oh delight.

BB pinpoint BD--blue windowpane tattersall on white
BS regt--11th Hussars, wine/marigold*
BB surcingle--navy
LLB twills--taupe, usual specs
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs--re-waxed
Huntington ancient 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, wine*
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

* will switch to PStuart red foulard bow and complementary PS for Orthodox Churchwomen's Sisterhood Scholarship Dinner tonight with mrs hbs.

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Taking a walk on the Trad side today:

Vintage Brooks Bros. SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat (has become a real favorite of mine)
Jos. A. Bank cuffed black corduroys, medium wale, slightly narrow leg cut (sharp!)
Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with Casual CEO twice today, Lord help me)
White cotton pocket square with brown and light blue cross-hatching, points up
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black braided leather belt with brass buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Jos. A. Bank black/blue OTC argyle socks
Florsheim burgundy/black saddle lace-ups
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned wool scarf
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange tweed fedora with matching band, orangey feather (new purchase; really adding to the hat collection lately)


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

a great trad showing!


----------



## Desk Jockey

In the Trad armor today:

Banks Polo coat
Press grey flannel sack, w/ linen
BB blue must-iron point collar (glad I bought a couple when I could as they're gone again)
PRL wine/white/navy in a No 2 stripe repp
Florsheim long wings


----------



## DocHolliday

This is from yesterday. Boy, my camera hates winter sun:










The tie's actually a deep metallic gold knit. The shirt is old-school Brooks, part of a vintage lot I bought.


----------



## mpcsb

DocHolliday said:


> This is from yesterday. Boy, my camera hates winter sun:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The tie's actually a deep metallic gold knit. The shirt is old-school Brooks, part of a vintage lot I bought.


Perhaps it's the ticket pocket and the umbrella combination that makes me think of dapper John Stead. Very nice.


----------



## hbs midwest

topbroker said:


> Taking a walk on the Trad side today:
> 
> *Vintage Brooks Bros. SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat (has become a real favorite of mine)*
> Jos. A. Bank cuffed black corduroys, medium wale, slightly narrow leg cut (sharp!)
> Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (meeting with Casual CEO twice today, Lord help me)
> White cotton pocket square with brown and light blue cross-hatching, points up
> Vintage trout fly in left lapel
> Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
> Black braided leather belt with brass buckle
> Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Burberry cologne
> Jos. A. Bank black/blue OTC argyle socks
> Florsheim burgundy/black saddle lace-ups
> Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> Geoffrey Beene red patterned wool scarf
> Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange tweed fedora with matching band, orangey feather (new purchase; really adding to the hat collection lately)


Sounds good.

Enjoy Thursday. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

M. Charles said:


> ^Tilt, that looks great. Love the jacket. Have you ordered any more sweaters from that company? Plan to?


well, winter's almost over. plus i have no $. will get at least 2 for next fall/winter.


----------



## AldenPyle

HBS - You are too kind. I think I might see if my tailor can shorten my jacket. I like the sound of your getup today and the other great outfits. Be nice to see something from Macarthur or Poling.


----------



## Patrick06790

12:46 a.m. Good thing I'm taking next week off. Graarrrrrrh. Old Eljo's two-button sack, LL Bean flannels, thousand-yard stare courtesy of the caring professions.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
Mason's pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Enough with all these ties. Its casual Friday!
BB Ecru OCBD, LE Drifter, M2 Leather Chamois, Pantherella Argyles, Russell Moccasin








Jantzen Twill OCBD, Lambourne Moleskin, AE Belt, SmartWool Argyle, AE Benton


----------



## stcolumba

Just a day of meetings and shoveling more snow....

Green Barbour lambswool crew
BB button down, french blue
British tan Bill's Khakis
braided Trafalgar belt
olive Pantherella socks
Mephisto dark brown Abel shoes

Schneider navy duffel coat


----------



## EAV

Yesterday


----------



## EAV

Today


----------



## jph712

White BB OCBD, freshly laudered straight from dryer.
Chaps Khakis, straight legged, _used_ to be non-iron, but no longer.
Braided leather belt from LE, British Tan
LE Oxfords, British Tan
Navy Ralph Lauren Wind Breaker


----------



## manton

Sorta trad: BD shirt, cashmere striped tie, madder square, alpaca sweater vest, shell boots:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I am going to DC today, so for the snowy trip down.

Orvis tattersall
BB Powder Blue shetland
Old Navy khakis
LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
Barbour Beaufort

Now hopefully by 9pm, I'll be at the Daquiri Bar at the Army Navy Club.

BB Sack Blazer
Press Blue OCBD
Tan dress trous.
Repp tie, tbd
Alden Bit Loafers
AA 406


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> HBS - You are too kind. *I think I might see if my* *tailor can shorten my jacket.* I like the sound of your getup today and the other great outfits. *Be nice to see something from Macarthur or Poling*.


AP...You are most welcome; I'm not sure I'd shorten the jacket--not much, anyway.
More outplacement seminars today--I treat it like going to work, and dress accordingly; glad you like the results:
BB Madras BD--khaki/wine /navy
BS regt--Brigade of Guards (ok, I know--a bit repetitive, but even mrs hbs says the colors work with the Madras)
JP surcingle--wine
LLB khakis--usual specs
PRL Fair Isle wool socks
Gokey/Orvis mocs, recently re-waxed
JAB ancient 3/2 sack--navy
PS--linen/cotton, navy
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit at the ready

Amen on the absence of both Mac and HLP--Two very unique gentlemen whose distinctive contributions are sorely missed in this corner!

Enjoy the weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> 12:46 a.m. Good thing I'm taking next week off. Graarrrrrrh. Old Eljo's two-button sack, LL Bean flannels, thousand-yard stare courtesy of the caring professions.


Patrick...
Great combination--are you having fun yet???

Enjoy the week off. :icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## wnh

hbs midwest said:


> BB Madras BD--khaki/wine /navy


Madras? In February? I don't get it.


----------



## hbs midwest

wnh said:


> Madras? In February? I don't get it.


It's a heavier fabric in deep shades with long sleeves, and I treat it like an over-the-top tattersall; besides, when winter goes on forever as it has this season, it provides a morale respite.

Nobody has ever accused me of strict adherance to the canons of seasonal appropriateness...

A great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

What a glorious day off--just in time to break up the ice on the driveway. Huzzah!

Barbour
School sweatshirt, maroon w/ gold lettering
Press chinos w/ salt in the cuffs
LLB ranger mocs

Might have to finally pay off a few barkeeps later, if so add:
BB pink OCBD
LLB green cabled sweater or BB green shetland


----------



## topbroker

Thanks for the kind words, guys!

Manton -- wow. Patrick, enjoy your respite from the caring professions. 

I actually taught a half-day seminar with Casual CEO today, and had lunch with him as well. So:

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer (my workhorse, soon to be supplemented by more SB navy blazers -- watch this space! )
Light grey wool cuffed trousers (not super-light grey, more of a medium light grey)
Brooks Bros. maroon and white candy-striped button-down, crisp white tee underneath
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint, shirt breast pocket (no fountain pens, gel or ink rollers in a shirt pocket -- I learned that the hard way!)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers (the box in the photo says "Dobbs," but it's not)


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Some winter trad*

Brown Bass laceups
Brown Claiborne Pants
White Kenneth Cole Point collar shirt
Tan stripe BB tie
Brown BB V-neck sweater
Tan Camelhair jacket (an ebay special)

Tan long wool coat
Burberry scarf


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
Dunhill sweater
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

Today to see Rigoberta Menchu speak:

BB yellow check OCBD
Chocolate cords
brown leather belt
argyle socks
Chester Barrie longwings

Tonight to see a theatre version of Pride and Predjudice:
the above plus
PRL tan check sportcoat
PRL ps from AlanC
Robert Talbott bow tie 
Thurston sleave garters
Weejuns


----------



## Patrick06790

Just received this camel hair BB jacket from Our Man in New Haven, M. Charles. Press shirt, no name wool tie, Hober square


----------



## topbroker

Patrick06790 said:


> Just received this camel hair BB jacket from Our Man in New Haven, M. Charles. Press shirt, no name wool tie, Hober square


Tan camelhair rules here the past couple of days! -- me, Patrick, LoneSuit.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday, a day off. Well, a day to tackle the "honey do" list.

BB blue tattersall button down
an ancient "Van Boven" orange Shetland crew neck
LLB jeans
LLB braided brown belt
thick Smart Wool socks
Montrail Flow shoes

Barbour Beaufort coat
Barbour plaid scarf


----------



## AldenPyle

topbroker said:


> Thanks for the kind words, guys!
> 
> Manton -- wow. Patrick, enjoy your respite from the caring professions.
> 
> I actually taught a half-day seminar with Casual CEO today, and had lunch with him as well. So:
> 
> Navy SB 3B ventless blazer (my workhorse, soon to be supplemented by more SB navy blazers -- watch this space! )
> Light grey wool cuffed trousers (not super-light grey, more of a medium light grey)
> Brooks Bros. maroon and white candy-striped button-down, crisp white tee underneath
> Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
> Vintage trout fly in left lapel
> Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint, shirt breast pocket (no fountain pens, gel or ink rollers in a shirt pocket -- I learned that the hard way!)
> Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Armani Mania cologne
> Light grey ribbed OTC socks
> Bally sleek black penny loafers
> Nautica black DB wool topcoat
> Black leather gloves
> Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
> Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers (the box in the photo says "Dobbs," but it's not)


Sounds great, tb! Is there a good men's store in Appleton?


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Sounds great, tb! Is there a good men's store in Appleton?


This is an interesting question. I keep in close contact with all the local clothiers, but their ranks are thinning.

Appleton is challenged. We have the only Joseph A. Bank in NE Wisconsin, but no independents. Bill Paul, a nice independent still located a few miles south in Neenah, closed their clearance store in downtown Appleton recently.

Green Bay is also challenged. The Haberdasher is closing (in the middle of its final sale), C.A. Gross has already closed. Both were in downtown Green Bay. Jason Louis is a nice small independent run by a couple of vigorous young guys, in the main retail area along Oneida Street near Lambeau Field. It has a following.

Zegers Clothiers in De Pere, just south of Green Bay, is another pleasant independent. The Gentleman's Quarter is in downtown Shawano, a half-hour west of Green Bay and Appleton.

There is a good hat store, Wilding's Walkabout, in downtown Oshkosh 20 minutes south of Appleton.

I think the situation of the independents in NE Wisconsin is not very secure. I visit all of them and try to spend something whenever I'm in their neighborhoods.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Though at work, I'm dressed for vacation

BB sack blazer
Press blue flap OCBD
PRL bottle green w/ red & cream flower foulard
Press navy surcingle belt
BB white flannels
Bass Weejuns


----------



## topbroker

A typical Saturday of morning coffee at the Atlanta Bread Company near the Fox River Mall; various errands including an oil change for the car; and my usual trip to the excellent Appleton Public Library to stock up on books, DVDs, and CDs (in addition to the all the ones I buy, or rent elsewhere [Netflix]). I always have the allowed maximum of 75 items out!

Brown/gold houndstooth SB 3B ventless 50% wool/50% mohair sportcoat (no make indicated, but it's a quality piece I bought a number of years ago at a clearance center)
Levis 529 light denim "low rise straight leg" jeans, slightly wide leg openings (doesn't really look "straight leg," but whatever)
Brooks Bros. red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Red patterned silk pocket square, points up
Brown leather dress belt with vertical score lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
Bostonian medium brown captoes
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Broner tan plaid 70% wool/30% rayon newsboy cap


----------



## videocrew

This evening:

BB Dinner jacket: _sack_, peak satin lapels (Pants are pleated, I claim my southern trad exemption)
BB Tennis collar pleated formal shirt
PRL Black Watch cummerbund
BB Satin bow tie
Trafalgar satin braces
JAB Onyx links and studs
Rented shoes  (but they aren't too bad, and for $10...)


----------



## stcolumba

Topbroker, "dressed to the nines" as always! Even on a Saturday. :icon_smile:

I was in Appleton once, many years ago. What a charming city. A great place to live, I'm sure.


----------



## topbroker

stcolumba said:


> Topbroker, "dressed to the nines" as always! Even on a Saturday. :icon_smile:
> 
> I was in Appleton once, many years ago. What a charming city. A great place to live, I'm sure.


Posting to the menswear fora has undoubtedly made me "up my game" on weekends... 

Appleton is a very nice example of small city living, I agree. Oh, occasionally I pine for the bigger cities I spent my youth in, San Francisco and Chicago. (I spent time in Boston, too, for graduate school, but I have mixed feelings about Boston -- it's not the friendliest place.) More bookstores, more clothing stores, better cinemas, world class opera and symphony, world class art museums, professional live theater -- that stuff is nice. But bigger cities have become difficult to afford if you're not making the (truly) big bucks. The cost of living, and of housing in particular, is so reasonable here in Northeast Wisconsin! And I figure, I have more of an impact on culture and community affairs here than I would be able to in a Chicago (where the ability to have an impact is much more strongly related to wealth and power and family connections). So there are trade-offs, but life here is indeed pleasant.


----------



## Patrick06790

Phew. That was the week that sank a thousand ships. I seem to have shrunk. The Monolith mocks me. I am thankful for these jackets I bought off M. Charles. Off to NoVa Monday. Pack, clean apartment and sleeeeeeep tomorrow.


----------



## M. Charles

^Look great on you, Patrick. Can't wait to see what you pair with that camel hair BB sack...


----------



## M. Charles

M. Charles said:


> ^Look great on you, Patrick. Can't wait to see what you pair with that camel hair BB sack...


Strike that.. I just scrolled up and saw your pics. Very nice! I'm jealous... wish the damn thing had fit me!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Robert Talbot sterling silver cufflinks
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> I stole it back. They can sue _me_.


I was inspired by this look today


----------



## topbroker

Another weekend day of errand-running. Today's sartorial theme is "items purchased for around $10.00 (or less)." Among the tools you use to construct a wardrobe, the wallet comes in second; the eyes come in first. 

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Dark tan wide-wale corduroys, slightly wide leg openings (unearthed at Burlington Coat Factory for around $10.00. Not simply wide-wale -- very textured cords. Nice pants)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down (purchased during close-out of Marshall Field's brand for around $10.00)
Cotton Emporium beige cotton sweater-vest with black and red striping toward bottom (purchased at a clearance center eons ago for around $10.00. A dependable source of compliments ever since)
Light blue cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank tan paisley OTC socks (purchased on clearance for less than $5.00)
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy scarf with kelly green stripes (Ebay purchase for around $5.00)
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange wool fedora with matching band, orangey feather (Ebay purchase for around $5.00)


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


>


Flirt.


----------



## wnh

hbs midwest said:


> Nobody has ever accused me of strict adherance to the canons of seasonal appropriateness...


Apparently! Though of course, if you're wearing madras in February, they may have just though you were too far gone. And I think you wording it that way is a bit of an understatement. Wearing seersucker the week after Labor Day would be failing to strictly adhere to the "canons of seasonal appropriateness." Wearing madras in February -- I don't know what you'd call that!

But hey, if it works.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Isaia pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
NM loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour navy crewneck lambswool sweater, argyle pattern: purple/pink 
White BB OCBD
Polo cavalry twill dark gray beltless trousers, side adjusters, inverse pleats :icon_smile:
Gray Pantherella houndstooth pattern sock
AE black monks

Tingley overshoes (It is supposed to snow AGAIN this afternoon. )
Schneider Navy duffel coat


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Very sharp!!!


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

LE White OCBD
Talbott paisely patterned tie w / red, navy, green
Majer light grey flannels
AE chili stockbridge


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Again*

Took son down to Zion, IL Saturday for arms & armor shopping; lunch at Tenuta's Deli in Kenosha on way home...
LLB turtleneck--deep red
501s
Army-issue web belt--black, brass slide buckle
PRL cashmere-blend socks--deep red, near-perfect match to t-neck
LLB MHS
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--navy/red/hunter sports-motif silk print
Warm enough to skip the overcoat!

Sunday--twills & turtleneck under black podrosnik (cassock) and gold-colored brocade stichar (dalmatic) for Church; switched to old faithful JAB 3/2 Harris tweed for outdoors...again, warm enough to skip the jagermantl.

Today--laid up with BGA (Bug Going Around):
Seminary sweatshirt--navy, with Latin motto in goldenrod yellow Gothic script: *Nolite Illegitimos Conterere Vos*
LE white tennis shorts
Pendleton "Viyella" blend robe--Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan
LLB moosehide/fleece-lined slippers

Have a great week, all!

Excellent combinations, all you camel jacket wearers--Patrick, TopBroker, LoneSuit!

Another storm on the way tonight--2"-6" predicted in Milwaukee County...

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

wnh said:


> Apparently! Though of course, if you're wearing madras in February, they may have just thought you were too far gone. And I think you wording it that way is a bit of an understatement. Wearing seersucker the week after Labor Day would be failing to strictly adhere to the "canons of seasonal appropriateness." Wearing madras in February -- I don't know what you'd call that!
> 
> *But hey, if it works*.


...And amazingly, it does...mrs hbs accuses me of a fondness for busy combinations, and this passed her eagle-eye inspection. The secret is that the pattern is in relatively deep shades, and only collar, cuffs, and a bit of the front show with the navy jacket in place. 
It's also sort of a reverse of the old Christmas, winter-themed tie in July game illustrated in Alan Flusser's _Clothes and the Man,_ in which he pictured a Madras jacket teamed up with a club tie sporting embroidered skiers(!!??) 
I repeat: a respite from what seems like eternal winter up here.

Enjoy your (most likely) warmer temps.:icon_smile:

hbs

Enjoy


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Phew. That was the week that sank a thousand ships. I seem to have shrunk. The Monolith mocks me. I am thankful for these jackets I bought off M. Charles. Off to NoVa Monday. Pack, clean apartment and sleeeeeeep tomorrow.


Patrick...

Lovely tweed; origin?

Have a better-than-last-week. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## wnh

hbs midwest said:


> It's also sort of a reverse of the old Christmas, winter-themed tie in July game illustrated in Alan Flusser's _Clothes and the Man,_ in which he pictured a Madras jacket teamed up with a club tie sporting embroidered skiers(!!??)


I recently thrifted a navy ground Santa emblemeatic tie that I plan to use to emulate that look. I don't own a madras jacket (yet), but even with blazer and khakis the tie ought to bring about a little fun. What makes the Flusser combination even more fun is that the tie isn't just skiers, but Santa skiing.



> I repeat: a respite from what seems like eternal winter up here.


Certainly understandable. I like to splash on some lime cologne (Royall Lyme, to be exact) every now and then during the colder months for that very purpose.

Today:

BB blue slim-fit OCBD
BB charcoal flannels
BB burgundy calfskin belt
PRL OTC wool-blend socks w/ checkered pattern
Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
Timex Easy Reader on Central navy w/ red stripe band


----------



## cdcro

british kahki wool/cashmere pants, blue BB OCBD, weejuns and a navy blue tie with red and powder blue dots


----------



## Patrick06790

hbs midwest said:


> Patrick...
> 
> Lovely tweed; origin?
> 
> Have a better-than-last-week. :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Press, via M. Charles


----------



## Reddington

Press sack navy 3/2 blazer
PRL blue OCBD
Crew red/blue/white rep tie
BB grey flannels
Crew argyles
Bass Weejuns


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## enecks

Very nice, AP.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist overcoat
RLPL sweater
DS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## cdcro

BB dark grey Glen Plaid 2 button suit
BB "daddy blue" OCBD
Stafford Red patterned fat boy xl tie
Lucchese ostrich cowboy boots (yeah you heard me)
i look like a texas lawyer( which i'm not)


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Blue Mercer OCBD
Green shetland sweater (courtesy of M. Charles)
Press khaki twills
AE chili stockbridges


----------



## hbs midwest

enecks said:


> Very nice, AP.


+1.

Enjoy Tuesday...:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday: Back in Harness*

Got just enough of the white stuff overnight to mandate family snow removal this morning...

BB OCBD--blue unistripe
BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/Kenya red/corn yellow guard stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
JAB ancient Harris tweed 3/2 sack--blue/grey herringbone
PS--yellow/dark red/navy equestrian print wool challis
PRL boot socks--grey heather ragg
LLB MHS
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Back to the outplacement seminars today.

Enjoy Tuesday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

cdcro said:


> BB dark grey Glen Plaid 2 button suit
> BB "daddy blue" OCBD
> Stafford Red patterned fat boy xl tie
> Lucchese ostrich cowboy boots (yeah you heard me)
> i look like a texas lawyer( which i'm not)


Love it! Ever since I first spent time in Dallas twenty years ago, I've enjoyed the dress cowboy boots with business suit look.

What color ostrich, by the way?


----------



## cdcro

topbroker said:


> Love it! Ever since I first spent time in Dallas twenty years ago, I've enjoyed the dress cowboy boots with business suit look.
> 
> What color ostrich, by the way?


almost cognac


----------



## cdcro

i wore them once with khakies and a white ocbd and my wife told me I looked like a deputy sheriff


----------



## Duck

Has anyone heard from Uncle Mac?


----------



## paper clip

Duck said:


> Has anyone heard from Uncle Mac?


I was just wondering the same thing....


----------



## hbs midwest

Duck said:


> Has anyone heard from Uncle Mac?


Yeah....

The footwear thread is awfully slow (and not nearly as entertaining) without his input.

hbs


----------



## enecks

Perhaps he gave up posting for Lent.


----------



## TMMKC

Flusser wool/chamere brown herringbone odd jacket
B2 tattersal BD
LE cashmere v-neck
LE brown five-pocket cords
Alden Cape Cod bit loafers
Duncan the Wonder Pup


----------



## TMMKC

Duck said:


> Has anyone heard from Uncle Mac?


Off on his annual horse shoot to gather the hides for more cordovan?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP polo
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Brioni scarf
NM gloves


----------



## AldenPyle

Enecks - Thanks. I think a different color tie might have brought the outfit together more. Down to business today.


----------



## AldenPyle

TMMKC - Great sweater!


----------



## TMMKC

AldenPyle said:


> TMMKC - Great sweater!


Thanks...it's one of my favorites.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday by the Lake*

Sunny and cold--back to outplacement workshop...

BB pinpoint BD--navy/wine tattersall on white
BS regt-Black Watch modern (navy/hunter/wine)
LLB twills-usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington ancient 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Over the hump--Enjoy the rest-of-the-week!!!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> Enecks - Thanks. I think a different color tie might have brought the outfit together more. Down to business today.


Cool Filson.


----------



## TMMKC

AlanC said:


> Cool Filson.


Agree. I have that same bag, but in Otter green. Sadly, my computer doesn't fit in it.


----------



## DocHolliday

Unusual piece of US-made vintage today ...










Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with navy piping on the pockets. I'll eventually get the buttons replaced, but will have to find something suitable.


----------



## Prepstyle

*Casual day on campus*

JCrew univesity stripe OCBD
JCrew "stone" essential chinos
PRL Green ribbon belt
LLBean Burgundy shetland vest
JCrew Argyles
JCrew McAllister Boot


----------



## Northeastern

*The Pink, The Green, and the others...*









GH Blazer
PRL Pink Uni Stripe OCBD
Nautica Tie
PRL Pocket square
PRL Burgundy Belt
JAB pinstripe slacks, grey with a blue stripe, flat front and cuffed
Random AE Loafers, Burgundy from eBay. They're some kind of sample that was never produced.


----------



## topbroker

At another college fair today, recruiting interns.

Although I've mentioned Casual CEO often enough, I don't think I've mentioned my direct boss, the company attorney. He's in his early 30s but dresses like he was 12. Casual CEO at least wears expensive grey trousers and sweaters; it's boring, but not classless. The 12 Year Old is about fifteen rungs down the business casual ladder from that. Docker knockoffs (not even the real thing!); shapeless v-neck sweaters with undistinguished white teeshirts underneath; styleless rubber-soled shoes you could find at Target. 
I was thinking about this because at the college fair yesterday, I was in a suit, the IT director was in a smart trouser, sportcoat, and starched button-down combination, the female recruiter was in a professional skirt and blouse outfit -- and the 12 Year Old conspicuously wrecked our overall impression by being worse-dressed than the worse-dressed student at the fair. I was embarrassed. But things are touchy enough with the 12 Year Old (he's a crappy manager), so I can't say anything about this...

Medium grey SB 3B ventless suit
Brooks Bros. bold navy/white striped point collar shirt (new purchase, first wearing)
Armani pale yellow tie with light blue curved-lines pattern
Pale yellow patterned cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage round tie bar with white cameo Roman chariot design on blue background (new purchase, first wearing)
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (right wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Medium grey ribbed OTC socks
AE black Cody kiltie tassel mocs with woven leather insets
Nautica black DB topcoat
Black leather gloves
Horizontal-striped lambswool scarf in different shades of blue
Vintage Champ black velour short-brim fedora with distinctive grey patterned band, large fan-shaped feather (my "Tyrolean" hat)


----------



## gtguyzach

DocHolliday said:


> Unusual piece of US-made vintage today ...
> 
> Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with navy piping on the pockets. I'll eventually get the buttons replaced, but will have to find something suitable.


Wow, I love that coat and it's especially sharp with the navy/white dotted tie. I'm guessing it was a thrift purchase?


----------



## Doctor Damage

TMMKC said:


> ...Alden Cape Cod bit loafers
> Duncan the Wonder Pup


Keep his claws away from that soft leather!

DocD


----------



## DocHolliday

gtguyzach said:


> Wow, I love that coat and it's especially sharp with the navy/white dotted tie. I'm guessing it was a thrift purchase?


Thanks, gtguyzach. It was probably somebody's thrift purchase, but I bought it on eBay. Didn't command much of a premium -- I was the only bidder and it went for less than $20. I was very pleased when it arrived and I discovered it was full canvas and in terrific condition. The only flaws I have found so far are some wear on the buttons, which I'll replace anyway.


----------



## AlanC

BB OCBD
Hanauer tie
Coxmoore cashmere cardigan (vintage '80s)
Bills
Alden shell NST
wool rug from Agra, India


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC - Thx. More of a Swaine, Adney man yourself, correct? Or do you have all the briefcase bases covered. TMMKC - Somehow, it should have occurred to them that the Filson customer would carry a 19" desktop replacement around like other (lesser) men carry Fujitsu Lifebooks.

My pocket square is on a one-day sitdown action protesting MacArthurs absence.


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> AlanC - Thx. More of a Swaine, Adney man yourself, correct? Or do you have all the briefcase bases covered.


I'm an SAB man by desire, if not reality. I have four cases, which is about four more than I need, I guess. My Atlas belting leather wrap around I bought new two years ago, a vintage (probably 1960s) Brooks Bros. made in England topframe (although not marked as a Peal) from ebay, a newish (10-15 years old) Brooks Bros. Peal underarm envelope and a Smythson zip around underarm in pigskin that I don't carry very often, but really like. Along the lines of the Filson, I want one of these for travel.



> My pocket square is on a one-day sitdown action protesting MacArthurs absence.


Yeah, he's starting to worry me a little.


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> AlanC - Thx. More of a Swaine, Adney man yourself, correct? Or do you have all the briefcase bases covered. TMMKC - Somehow, it should have occurred to them that the Filson customer would carry a 19" desktop replacement around like other (lesser) men carry Fujitsu Lifebooks.
> 
> My pocket square is on a one-day sitdown action protesting MacArthurs absence.


fabulous tweed. has to be a southwick.


----------



## enecks

AlanC said:


> Yeah, he's starting to worry me a little.


Ditto.


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> fabulous tweed. has to be a southwick.


Nice of you to say. Actually it is Orvis Highland Tweed (Redwood Loft). The material is kind of spongy compared to Southwick. I've read a lot of posts that Orvis sacks are cut too stout, but I don't feel that way.


----------



## enecks

I'm definitely digging the "open quarters" on it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
Malo sweater
Valentini cords
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
NM scarf
NM gloves


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday: Sunny & Cold*

On to the outplacement seminar...

BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter, cardinal red)
LLB twills--usual specs, taupe
BB surcingle--hunter
Army-issue wool socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
JAB ancient & venerable 3/2 sack--navy
PS--fox-hunting scene print silk
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Again...welcome back, HL...Looking forward to the replacement of your missing camera!:icon_smile_big:

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## cdcro

Lands end OCBD "daddy blue"
Bills m2 plain front khakis
Marcoliani argyles
Allen edmonds strand wing-tips


----------



## Naval Gent

*Re: Macarthur*



AlanC said:


> Yeah, he's starting to worry me a little.





enecks said:


> Ditto.


Per his membership data, he last visited at 0247 this morning. Maybe his typing fingers are out of whack.

This place is not the same without your input, Mac!

Scott


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## jml90

AldenPyle said:


> Enecks - Thanks. I think a different color tie might have brought the outfit together more. Down to business today.


I like that coat. What is it?


----------



## AldenPyle

jml90 said:


> I like that coat. What is it?


Thanks. LL Bean Ultralight Rain Coat. Now on Sale


----------



## Reddington

https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


Nice! Vintage?


----------



## Reddington

KentW said:


> Nice! Vintage?


Thanks. Yes, I think it is. It's a manual that I found on eBay for < $20.


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> Thanks. Yes, I think it is. It's a manual that I found on eBay for < $20.


Excellent.

Here's mine, also from eBay (I think I paid closer to $40). It's from 1955, currently worn on a grosgrain strap.


----------



## Reddington

KentW said:


> Excellent.
> 
> Here's mine, also from eBay (I think I paid closer to $40). It's from 1955, currently worn on a grosgrain strap.


Very nice! You gotta love vintage Timex watches because they just _keep on tickin'_. :icon_smile:

Cheers.


----------



## Untilted

press shagg dog
press tattersall
press tweed sack
M2


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
NM pocket-square
RLP shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gravati loafers


----------



## TradTeacher

Love the color of that Shaggy Dog, Tilt. Is that from this year, or is it older?

TT:teacha:


----------



## Untilted

older. im sure spirit of shetland has that color.

man you woke up early!!

i'm pulling an all nighter.


----------



## egadfly

^ Nice look, Tilt. Add a yellow tie, and you've got the Fred Neff:










In the film, IIRC, his sweater was a beautiful grass-green, similar to yours. (The screenshot makes it look teal.) Looked terrific with the brown tweed he threw over it.

EGF


----------



## Harris

Reddington said:


> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php
> https://imageshack.us/?x=my6&myref=https://my.imageshack.us/v_images.php


Great looking duck emblematic, Reddington. Where'd you find that?


----------



## Harris

Untilted said:


> press shagg dog
> press tattersall
> press tweed sack
> M2


I like that shade of green. A lot.


----------



## TradTeacher

Untilted said:


> older. im sure spirit of shetland has that color.
> 
> man you woke up early!!
> 
> i'm pulling an all nighter.


Thank, Tilt. I will check with them. I'm looking to order two shetlands from them anyway.

Oh, and I'm always up early. I run in the pre-daylight hours...plus, I teach Middle School, so I try and get there by 7 or so. Checking the sight in the early morning hours is just part of the routine...

TT:teacha:


----------



## paper clip

Got my camera working again (my computer still doesn't recognize it, but I got a card reader). I'm sure all of you are breathing a sigh of relief.:icon_smile_wink:

LLB non-iron green/blue tattersall OCBD. Stiff as a board. Hopefully the "treatment" will wear off before the shirt gives me a paper cut.
LLB made in china  lambswool v-neck. Meh quality.
Both of the above were christmas presents. Would not buy either again.










Bills M2 - trimmer on me than my favortie M1s, but not as comfortable. I like having lots of ROOM!
BB shell belt










Hilfiger argyles
Alden shell Longwings










Good day, all!


----------



## paper clip

More that had been stuck on my camera:

BB slim pink OCBD
Bean Norwegian (thanks Brownshoe!)










BB shell belt (what a great belt! this leather is fantastic as a belt!)
ebayed Bills moleskins from Eljo's (tilt shoutout!)










LE cotton socks - I need some thicker argyles for these bals. Any suggestions?
Leathersoul Alden shell tu-tone saddles


----------



## JDJ

AldenPyle said:


>


What kind of shirt is that Alden? Diggin' the rumpled collar roll.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: After Snow Clearance*

Got 3 or 4 more inches of the white stuff overnight; I really don't think this is global warming...
Now off to the career management folks.
(The city plowed us in--another round of snowlowing/shoveling; I left home in snowclearing mode, rather than the previously posted clothing)
LLB turtleneck--mountain red
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool socks--dark red
LLB MHS
Huntington 3/2 jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton--navy
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit (scarf, gloves) in briefcase

Have a great weekend, all--Stay warm & dry!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AlanC

Glad the camera is back, PC. The shoes look great (both pairs). I'll have to disagree with you on the M2s. I much prefer them to M1s, which I felt were the orphaned trousers of some khaki zoot suit.

I'd love to see the shell belt.


----------



## zignatius

Made my morning...

Paperclip's longwings!! There's nothing finer. (And I, too, am a fan of the M1.)

Untilted's tattersall, Shetland and tweed texture, pattern and color combo is perfectly unfussy and comfortable and smart and awesome.

Reddington's oxford flannel wool trousers ... and argyles: beauteous!! 

have a great weekend, everyone.


----------



## paper clip

AlanC said:


> Glad the camera is back, PC. The shoes look great (both pairs). I'll have to disagree with you on the M2s. I much prefer them to M1s, which I felt were the orphaned trousers of some khaki zoot suit.
> 
> I'd love to see the shell belt.


"zoot suit" - real funny:icon_smile_wink:

Belt photo - note very careful cropping to avoid hint of scandal:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AldenPyle

1. A murderer's row of great sweaters by Tilt, Clip, and Reddington. You guys are great writers, but I learn most from your pics! Very striking sweater Tilt. Clip, you are right about the shell belt and the M1's. Shell has more give than calf. A shell belt in the right size will hold up your pants before a big meal and be comfortable after. 
2. JDJ - Thanks. Having an unlined collar is a minor neurosis of mine. The shirt is by Jantzen which gets a lot of attention on StyleForum.


----------



## Untilted

paper clip said:


> More that had been stuck on my camera:
> 
> BB slim pink OCBD
> Bean Norwegian (thanks Brownshoe!)


HOT DAMN!


----------



## hbs midwest

paper clip said:


> More that had been stuck on my camera:
> 
> BB slim pink OCBD
> Bean Norwegian (thanks Brownshoe!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB shell belt (what a great belt! this leather is fantastic as a belt!)
> ebayed Bills moleskins from Eljo's (tilt shoutout!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE cotton socks - I need some thicker argyles for these bals. Any suggestions?
> Leathersoul Alden shell tu-tone saddles


Ah...shades of Lisa Birnbach and OPH!

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## topbroker

Sunny and low 30s here in Wisconsin today, so of course I saw guys wearing flip-flops.  It's practically summer!

Me, I still had a topcoat on:

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer (the "workhorse")
Oshkosh B'Gosh dark denim jeans, narrow cut with slightly wider leg openings (somewhat frayed bottoms because, hey, I've owned these for a while)
Brooks Bros. pink spread collar shirt with light blue windowpanes, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue cotton pocket square, twist fold
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Waterman red-marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast povket
Black jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo wire-frame glasses (in place of usual contact lenses)
Gold Toe navy ribbed OTC socks
Dan Post black calfskin pointy-toe cowboy boots (new acquisition)
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Navy wool scarf with burgundy striping
Black leather flat cap
New haircut (by Roger of El Franz, *the* barber in Green Bay)

I have mixed feelings about jeans. On the one hand, I like them just fine: they're a versatile, indigenous American classic, I think they look good on me, and as a result I've got eight pairs in my closet and am not immune to buying more (in fact, I need a pair of black Wrangler bootcuts). On the other hand, I think jeans are way too ubiquitous, the sartorial default position for a huge number of Americans, and I feel a little contributing to that ubiquity even on weekends. The odd thing of it is, a lot of people aren't especially flattered by jeans; they are far from a "universal solvent."


----------



## Reddington

Harris said:


> Great looking duck emblematic, Reddington. Where'd you find that?


Thank you Harris. Found it on e-Bay.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM cufflinks
MD belt
CK socks
JB balmorals


----------



## stcolumba

This morinng, at church

BB white shirt, straight point collar
BB red regimental stripe gold/blue
Hickey Freeman gray herringbone stripe suit
Pantherella gray houndstooth sock
black AE shoes


This afternoon..
Hickey Freeman Tuxedo
HF black bow tie and cummerbund
BB formal shirt with detachable collar
Trafalgar black braces
white linen pocket square
BB black socs
black pat. leather shoes


----------



## manton

More pseudo trad:

Blue gray Harris tweed natural shoulder jacket (but darted!), red university stripe OCBD (not BB or Press!), olive (or maybe forest) cords (pleated, yikes!), sea foam silk knit tie (made in Italy), paisly silk square:







EG Dover in Almond country calf:


----------



## topbroker

^ I like the outfit very much, especially the choice of belt.


----------



## Lawson

Where did you find that gorgeous tie, Manton?


----------



## manton

Venanzi, NYC.


----------



## Harris

manton said:


> More pseudo trad:
> 
> Blue gray Harris tweed natural shoulder jacket (but darted!), red university stripe OCBD (not BB or Press!), olive (or maybe forest) cords (pleated, yikes!), sea foam silk knit tie (made in Italy), paisly silk square:
> 
> EG Dover in Almond country calf:


I like the look of that collar length, manton. Sure it's not 4"? Brings to mind what C. Boyden Gray's shirt collars would've looked like had they been buttoned.


----------



## manton

Nope. I measured, it was 3 3/4" before the first washing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Incotex pant
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## wnh

*What a difference a day makes*

It was upwards of 70 degrees yesterday.

To church:
Brooks Brothers white pinpoint OCBD
Brooks Brothers navy blazer (promptly removed)
Polo beige/blue/red cotton plaid bow
Bills chamois, khaki
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Polo tan socks
Weejuns

Lounging around in the afternoon:
Polo white polo
Calvin Klein khaki shorts
no socks
L.L. Bean Casco Bay boat mocs

Then comes a cold front, with the possibility of 12-24" inches of snow this evening. Today:
Lands' End Hyde Park white OCBD
Brooks Brother navy lambswool cable-knit sweater
Corbin 'maize' widewale cords
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
J. Crew red/navy/gray arygle socks
Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
London Fog black/gray herringbone coat


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Weekend--And Then Monday Again*

Spent Saturday in default mode:
LLB turtleneck-navy
501s
LLB MHS
Schneider loden jagermantl

Sunday morning--under black podrosnik/cassock, gold-yellow brocade stichar/dalmatic, & dark red brocade (same pattern as gold) orar/stole:
LLB turtleneck--burgundy
LLB twills--usual specs, dark tan
Bass oxblood/cordo leather belt
PRL Argylls--navy/burgundy/green, old gold rakers
LLB mocs, waxed/buffed
After Church--Huntington ancient 3/2 flannel-hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Changed into 501s & LLB MHS for Auto Show with son in the pm.

Snowing (yet again) today; back to the job market...
BB OCBD--university stripe-burgundy
BS regt--Royal Marines
LLB twills--usual specs, sage
BB surcingle--navy
Army-issue wool boot socks--hunter
LLB MHS
JAB ancient 3/2 sack--navy
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl
Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan scarf
Army-issue black leather gloves, dark green wool liners

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## Patrick06790

^Ahh. He returns.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Optimo Hat buckskin


Welcome back...:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## enecks

At long last, welcome back!


----------



## Cowtown

O'Connell's navy blue suit
LE white forward point shirt
A&S tie 
BB Oxford Balmorals dark brown


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

hbs & enecks
Thank you


----------



## Brownshoe

Hi Mac.


----------



## Naval Gent

Brownie,

Excellent job. Whenceforth the jacket? It does seem as if we need to pass the hat to buy you a proper pair of trousers:icon_smile_wink:.

Scott


----------



## TMMKC

Naval Gent said:


> Brownie,
> 
> Excellent job. Whenceforth the jacket? It does seem as if we need to pass the hat to buy you a proper pair of trousers:icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> Scott


I second that. Well done.


----------



## wnh

^ Nice top to bottom. The look reminds me of something, but I can't quite but my finger on it...


----------



## zignatius

quintessential brownshoe. it's the look (aplomb, yes) of someone who leaves the office around three for the pub around the corner. amber or porter or stout, depending on the weather. luv it.


----------



## hbs midwest

Naval Gent said:


> Brownie,
> 
> Excellent job. Whenceforth the jacket? It does seem as if we need to pass the hat to buy you a proper pair of trousers:icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> Scott


But they *are *a proper pair of trousers...:icon_smile_big:

What's there not to like--great ensemble, BrShoe.

hbs


----------



## DocHolliday

A tip of the hat to a recent entry from Will's fine blog:

https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2008/02/patterns-of-spring.html


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday in the Borrowed Office*

Took son to school; then on to ResumeCrafters...

BB OCBD--white
BS regt--9th Lancers (kenya red/gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton--wine
Schneider loden jagermantl
Winter kit in briefcase

Off to the orthodontist with the young man this pm...

Have a great Tuesday, all!

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Awesome as always hbs! Brownie, I love the outfit. Did you wear it to work? Out with friends?


----------



## AlanC

DocHolliday said:


> A tip of the hat to a recent entry from Will's fine blog:
> 
> https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2008/02/patterns-of-spring.html
> 
> https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b298/jadeb_/waywinver.jpg


Excellent! What can you tell us about the coat?

I shall pull out my topcoat tonight!


----------



## DocHolliday

AlanC said:


> Excellent! What can you tell us about the coat?
> 
> I shall pull out my topcoat tonight!


Thanks, Alan. It's an Invertere reversible. Handy on gray days when it might or might not rain, like today.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks you, my friends, you are all too kind.

Jacket, shirt and vest all from Brooks Brothers.

I did wear that to work, and I have been known to disappear from the office for mysterious errands in the afternoon...


----------



## mcarthur

^Thank you for the welcome.
You should consider cords or wool trousers with your attire. Do not forget the pocket square


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

*Sorry no picture.*

Blue/black mini-tattersal BD (Press)
Button-fly M2s, khaki
Brown croc belt w/engraved buckle
Tassel loafers, cigar (Alden)

Hello from San Francisco,

HL


----------



## AldenPyle

*Another Day, Another Sack*

Brownshoe - Indeed you are the maestro of the yellow sweater. 
Doc - Great tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat Rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navt cords
SF- ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
LB pant
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo tobacco brown


----------



## hbs midwest

*A Dry (So Far) Wednesday*

Scrambling all over two counties getting things in order for son's Spring Break escape...Then on to ResumeCrafters:
BB pinpoint BD--blue tattersall on white
BS regt--7th City of London (navy/wine wide bar stripes)
LLB khakis--plain front, 1-5/8" cuffs, no break ("usual specs")
JPress surcingle--burgundy
PRL generic socks--dark khaki (just once, for those who match trouser & hosiery)
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Ancient Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--linen/cotton, navy
Schneider loden jagermantl

A great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Brownshoe

Minimalist trad...


----------



## Duck

No kidding, not even a painting or print on the wall.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Looks great, Brownie. Love the flannel blazer. I'm searching for one. What's yours?

HL


----------



## mcarthur

BB-
Nice looking attire. Consider a pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday by the Lake*

Took son to school; then flurry of appointments...
BB OCBD--pink 
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (Kenya red/navy/leaf green)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass oxblood/cordo leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Not really trad, but I have a bit of a submerged nautical theme going on today...

Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit (striping in light blue and subtle red)
Paul Fredrick light blue plaid shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs
Burgundy tie in abstract dolphin pattern 
Vintage brass-toned tieclip with mother-of-pearl sailboat, straight across tie
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Burgundy silk braces
Vintage large circular gold-toned "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks
Large sillver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain clipped to trouser waist
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Nautica black DB topcoat
Navy lambswool scarf with burgundy striping
Stetson blue-gray wool fedora with matching band, metal decoration



One of these days I'm going to have to combine Paul Fredrick, Jos. A. Bank, Florsheim, and perhaps a Men's Wearhouse suit in the same outfit, to agitate Phil, who seems to suffer from label sensitivity (see: Paul Fredrick thread).


----------



## hbs midwest

topbroker said:


> Not really trad, but I have a bit of a submerged nautical theme going on today...
> 
> Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit (striping in light blue and subtle red)
> Paul Fredrick light blue plaid shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs
> Burgundy tie in abstract *dolphin* pattern
> Vintage brass-toned tieclip with mother-of-pearl *sailboat*, straight across tie
> Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
> Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
> Burgundy silk braces
> Vintage large circular gold-toned *"Salt Water Fly Rodders of America"* cufflinks
> Large sillver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain clipped to trouser waist
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Armani Mania cologne
> Navy ribbed OTC socks
> AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
> Nautica black DB topcoat
> Navy lambswool scarf with burgundy striping
> Stetson blue-gray wool fedora with matching band, metal decoration
> 
> One of these days I'm going to have to combine Paul Fredrick, Jos. A. Bank, Florsheim, and perhaps a Men's Wearhouse suit in the same outfit, to agitate Phil, who seems to suffer from label sensitivity (see: Paul Fredrick thread).


"Submerged Nautical Theme" seems to be surfacing...
Nice coordination.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood fedora


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck 
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sports jacket
> BJ turtleneck
> RL lambs wool sweater
> BB wool trousers
> H- ps


The PS and sweater look great together Uncle. Good to see you. How have you been?


----------



## Ron_A

^ Very nice, Mac. Your presence was missed.


----------



## AldenPyle

Macarthur- The camel & red combo looks great. I will have to remember that (though I think for me, the camel will be hiding for the next 9 months). 
HBS & TB sounds great.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## topbroker

^ Very nice, AP!


----------



## mcarthur

Duck, Ron A & AP
Thank you
I am feeling very well


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


>


AP...Great professiorial Trad ensemble!

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

O'Connell's blue mini tattersal BD
B2 green shetland
501s
RL brown suede belt, stirrup buckle
green/lavendar hooped cashmere sox
Ferragamo choc. brown suede chukkas


----------



## AlanC

^HLP&S, unless you get yourself another camera to post your combos again you may have to be banned from this thread entirely for teasing us.


----------



## anglophile23

^
I was just think the same thing. His combos are too good to not post pictures.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni sweater
Mason's cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## PeterW

AldenPyle said:


>


AldenPyle, very nice as always.

But I recommend picking a pocket square fold in the morning, and committing to it. No changing during the day. Don't be afraid to commit!

I love the lone peak in the first two photos.


----------



## bjorn240

AP - lovely semi-open quarters on that jacket. Looks great.


----------



## TMMKC

AldenPyle said:


>


Great shirt! What's the make?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thanks, Alan and anglophile.

I actually have a back-up camera; I just need to get some batteries and track down a USB cord. I'll try to get that done this weekend.

Cheers, all,

HL


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys, blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

Took son to school; then a morning of classes....
LLB BD--blue chambray
BS bow--Old Downside (navy/wine/marigold)
LLB khakis, usual specs
JP surcingle--wine
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Ancient Huntington flannel 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton--navy
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, Alan and anglophile.
> 
> I actually have a back-up camera; I just need to get some batteries and track down a USB cord. I'll try to get that done this weekend.
> 
> Cheers, all,
> 
> HL


Please do!:icon_smile:

Have a great weekend.

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM pocket-square
Malo sweater
DG pant
NM gloves
BJ belt
CK socks
JL slip-ons


----------



## AldenPyle

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thanks, Alan and anglophile.
> 
> I actually have a back-up camera; I just need to get some batteries and track down a USB cord. I'll try to get that done this weekend.
> 
> Cheers, all,
> 
> HL


That's good. If this thread is only Macarthur and Wisconsin guys, it will be in danger of being renamed Mac & Cheeseheads.

Bjorn, TMMKC, HBS and PW, thanks for the compliments. The jacket is Southwick via Cable Car Clothiers via TheTweedman, for my money the best trad value on Ebay (unless you are a 40R, in which case, don't buy them). The shirt is Jantzen Tailor https://www.jantzentailor.com, a MTM shirt company in HK.
[ Quick Jantzen Review from Trad Perspective. Good points: Cheap {US$40 for a decently made MTM shirt in good fabrics can't be beat}. Fits me better than any RTW. Customizable: you can get your collar unlined, with a decent roll, with 3.5" or 4" collar points (or really any 1/4" interval). Enormous selection of Broadcloth, Twill, Royal Oxford fabrics. In shop service is fast! Two day turnaround and will fix mistakes cheerfully. 
Bad Points: Mail order delivery service is awful, random waiting times between 1 month, 9 months or never. They do make mistakes. Occasional shirt comes out with lined collars, etc. Worst of all, the selection of regular Oxford cloth is small and is also very light weight, much lighter than BB. ]


----------



## video2

PeterW said:


> AldenPyle, very nice as always.
> 
> But I recommend picking a pocket square fold in the morning, and committing to it. No changing during the day. Don't be afraid to commit!
> 
> I love the lone peak in the first two photos.


From my piont trausers are too short. But ir just my opoinion. Great look.:icon_smile:


----------



## Grundie

Got tickets to see Ireland beat Wales at Croke Park this afternoon. Rather than go with the traditional attire of an Ireland rugby shirt, I'm going a bit more traditional.

Beige Barbour moleskin shirt 
Green herringbone Donegal tweed three-piece Magee suit
Green wool tie
Brown Demon hiking boots - not trad, but they feel so good.
Green tweed flat cap.
Two hip flasks filled with Whiskey

My finace on the other hand is wearing shamrock shaped glasses, one of those cheesy big velvet leprechaun hats and a fake ginger beard.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF navy cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Experimenting with shades of tan today; also multiple plaids and windowpanes.

J. Peterman dark tan windowpane SB 3B single-vent sportcoat



Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed cotton trousers, fullish leg opening
Polo tan button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, puff fold
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Johnston & Murphy Italian-style spectator loafers in interesting combo of dark brown leather and natural woven leather



Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid scarf
Broner tan plaid 70% wool/30% rayon newsboy cap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Kiton suit
LP scarf
Kiton tie
Brioni shirt
Cartier belt
Buffalo nickel cufflinks
NM gloves
Pantherella socks
Kiton bluchers


----------



## nerdykarim

Making my WAYW debut...








Brooksease sack, Aquascutum pocket square
Hyde Park OCBD, LLB Shetlend Vest, Chipp tie
Lambourne moleskins


----------



## tripreed

nerdykarim said:


> Making my WAYW debut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooksease sack, Aquascutum pocket square
> Hyde Park OCBD, LLB Shetlend Vest, Chipp tie
> Lambourne moleskins


Looking good. I think that the jacket length is great.


----------



## Untilted

nerdykarim said:


> Making my WAYW debut...
> 
> Brooksease sack, Aquascutum pocket square
> Hyde Park OCBD, LLB Shetlend Vest, Chipp tie
> Lambourne moleskins


SUPER!


----------



## Northeastern

PRL Short Sleeved Rugby, red with white collar
PRL Navy Cotton Sweater
PRL Cord Jacket (3/2 roll)
BB Chinos, Khaki
LLB Heavy Duty Handsewn Boatshoes, sans socks

The cord jacket is more outerwear than a sportcoat as its pretty thick. I figure as we head out today I'll probably just wear the sweater and polo combo.


----------



## Tiff_Bradley

nerdykarim said:


> Making my WAYW debut...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooksease sack, Aquascutum pocket square
> Hyde Park OCBD, LLB Shetlend Vest, Chipp tie
> Lambourne moleskins


a great look.......maybe a little Thom Browne influence with the jacket?


----------



## nerdykarim

tripreed said:


> Looking good. I think that the jacket length is great.





Untilted said:


> SUPER!


^^Thanks



Tiff_Bradley said:


> a great look.......maybe a little Thom Browne influence with the jacket?


As much as I don't want to admit his influence, I do prefer jackets a little shorter. I'm a hair under 5'8" and I think regular length jackets look too long for me.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton tweed suit from the late lamented Richard's of Mountain Brook
BB OCBD
tie from the Varsity Shop
Robert Talbott pocket square
BR socks
AE MacNeils in #8










The Man in the Brown Suit + royal blue and white J Press scarf = Go Big Blue! :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## wnh

I should have taken a picture, 'cause it was a good one, but I've already changed since church.

Brooks Brothers navy blazer, 3/2 sack
Lands' End 'dark pink' Hyde Park OCBD
J. Crew repp tie, navy w/ double green stripe
Brooks Brothers medium gray flannels, pleated and cuffed
Brooks Brothers black calfskin belt
Ralph Lauren Purple Label navy/gray checkered OTC wool blend socks
Allen Edmonds Byron (punch cap bals), black calfskin
Ralph Lauren Purple Label white linen square w/ black edging

Now:
LE pink OCBD (same)
Polo chinos
J. Crew embroidered ducks belt


----------



## topbroker

A pleasant sunny Sunday here in Wisconsin -- a smidge warmer than it has been, but still topcoat weather.

Navy SB 3B single-vent blazer
Taupe cuffed wool trousers
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tropical palm-leaf pattern pocket square in white, light blue, and red, points up (to urge the seasons forward)
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt with brass buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band, "sprung forward" (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
Burgundy genuine snakeskin tassel loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
J. Crew scarf in horizontal orange and green stripes
Black/white speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## topbroker

AlanC said:


> BR socks


Nice socks! BR = ? (Not recognizing the abbreviation.)


----------



## AlanC

topbroker said:


> Nice socks! BR = ? (Not recognizing the abbreviation.)


Stealth code. :icon_smile_wink:

(Banana Republic on clearance)


----------



## topbroker

AlanC said:


> Stealth code. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> (Banana Republic on clearance)


Of course, I should have thought of that. They don't make OTCs, unfortunately for me.


----------



## AlanC

These aren't quite OTC, but are very close. They come about 2/3s of the way up, which is just fine for me. They're the highest BR socks I've seen.


----------



## PeterW

AlanC said:


> Norman Hilton tweed suit from the late lamented Richard's of Mountain Brook
> 
> That is a glorious suit of clothes!


----------



## AldenPyle

Great looks all around. NK - I hope the first of many, good luck in Law School. AlanC - What could be more trad than a regimental, club tie?


----------



## Patrick06790

Making my humble dinner of brown rice and steamed vegetables. Bill's M1 cords, LL Bean sweater, old Brooks sport shirt that is the only "Large" shirt I've ever owned that didn't have sleeves down to New Zealand. Trask loafers that have worked out very well - a good winter loafer, if that makes sense. And the nifty watch I scored from the Thrift Exchange that confounds me with its multilingual days of the week.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Making my humble dinner of brown rice and steamed vegetables. Bill's M1 cords, LL Bean sweater, old Brooks sport shirt that is the only "Large" shirt I've ever owned that didn't have sleeves down to New Zealand. Trask loafers that have worked out very well - a good winter loafer, if that makes sense. And the nifty watch I scored from the Thrift Exchange that confounds me with its multilingual days of the week.


What is the strap, looks great?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada sweater
Brioni pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
NM penny loafers


----------



## hbs midwest

AlanC said:


> Norman Hilton tweed suit from the late lamented Richard's of Mountain Brook
> BB OCBD
> tie from the Varsity Shop
> Robert Talbott pocket square
> BR socks
> AE MacNeils in #8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Man in the Brown Suit + royal blue and white J Press scarf = Go Big Blue! :aportnoy:


CLASSIC!!!:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Patrick's dinner sounds appealing. I make those kinds of meals for myself, too. Bachelor living, simple and just what I like. 

"Premiering" three items today, all pictured below. Good way to greet a Monday, with new clothes!

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
French blue French cuff point collar shirt
Tommy Hilfiger patterned tie in dominant tones of burgundy and royal blue
Slender gold tie chain
Burgundy silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage Swank novelty "Hole in One" cufflinks



Medium brown leather belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Brown ribbed OTC socks
Bally brown captoe ankle boots



Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Geoffrey Beene red patterned wool scarf
Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers (distinctive hat, smart-looking with this coat)


----------



## Naval Gent

topbroker said:


> "Premiering" three items today, all pictured below. Good way to greet a Monday, with new clothes!
> 
> Slender gold toe chain


Thank you for not including a picture of this.

Scott


----------



## topbroker

Naval Gent said:


> Thank you for not including a picture of this.


Although I will post my outfits in this thread occasionally, I'm admittedly more Rat Pack than Trad. 

...as those cufflinks above should also make clear. I couldn't resist them, and I don't even golf!


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> What is the strap, looks great?


Strap is from Central Watch.


----------



## Northeastern

*More Anglo Than Trad Today*









Gieves and Hawkes Blazer - 2 Button, Darted, 2 vents
Gieves and Hawkes Tie - Purple and Navy Striped
PRL Purple Check Shirt - spread collar affair
RLPL Pocket Square - black with some green
PRL Wool Slacks, tan
PRL Belt, Brown
BB Penny Loafers, Dark Brown (not Aldens, made in italy)
PRL Argyle Socks


----------



## Naval Gent

Naval Gent said:


> Thank you for not including a picture of this.
> 
> Scott





topbroker said:


> Although I will post my outfits in this thread occasionally, I'm admittedly more Rat Pack than Trad.
> 
> ...as those cufflinks above should also make clear. I couldn't resist them, and I don't even golf!


Top - I was kidding. You wrote "Slender gold toe chain". You did mean "tie", right?

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## topbroker

Naval Gent said:


> Top - I was kidding. You wrote "Slender gold toe chain". You did mean "tie", right?
> 
> Scott


Duh...now I get it. I made the correction above.

Even I am not *that* far out.


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

*Weekend into Monday*

Saturday--errands and visiting old colleague in cancer ward at Columbia Hospital:
LLB turtleneck--navy
501s
A belt of some sort
Army-issue wool boot socks--black
LLB MHS
JAB ancient 3/2 Harris tweed--blue/grey herringbone
PS--wool challis yellow with dark red/navy equestrian motif print

Sunday--Morning is all about the _ecclesiastical_ tailoring:
Podrosnik/cassock--Slavic cut, black wool
Stichar/dalmatic--gold/off-white brocade
Orar/stole--dark red, same brocade pattern
Lent began for us somewhere in the middle of Vespers; the bright-colored gear was traded for purple/black brocade with silver galloon edging
Under all that went
LLB turtleneck--dark red
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass leather belt--cordo/oxblood 
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
(Before & after Church) Huntington 3/2 sack jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--silk print, fox-hunting motif (tan, hunter, rust, dark red)
Later into 501s, mocs, and Schneider loden for gadding-about

Today--family errands, then on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--university stripe, blue
RT mini-pine foulard, butter-yellow ground
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle-hunter
No-name wool socks--navy heather
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
JAB ancient 3/2 jacket--navy
PS--linen/cotton--yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> *Making my humble dinner of brown rice and steamed vegetables. *
> Sounds like some of our signature dinners--brown rice or whole grain pasta with sauteed veggies...yum!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

I am spending the time while waiting to hear about a potential gig that would get me out of the front line of the caring professions wandering around the house looking stupid. I pick something up here, move it over there. Start tidying one area, forget about it, make a cup of tea.

Almost everything I've got on came from the thrift thread except the sweater (Bean sale), shoes (eBay), socks (STP) and watch strap (Central).

That's not "almost everything," is it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM polo
RR jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## paper clip

Northeastern said:


>


Get thee to the Fashion Forum !!!!:icon_smile_wink: Looks good, though!

Today:

BB slim fit burg. univ stripe
BB A&S bow
LL Bean charcoal lambswool vest (yarn spun in GB :icon_smile_big:; vest knitted in china ). Bought it and a navy one because it is impossible to get a "tall" wool vest any other way (except custom, of course). Has a much deeper "v" neck than any other v-neck I own. Will be good for tie-showing.










Bills twills, chocolate (despite my Lenten pledge!), pleated
BB shell belt










LE merino charcoal sport socks - nice and cushiony - got these (2 pr. for $9) at Sears. They list on the website at $26!. I needed a thicker sock to fill our my bals, and these do the trick nicely and don't look too bad.

Alden shell saddles (I know, I know, you're all (except Leathersoul, of course) sick of seeing them:icon_smile_wink.










Good day, all!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Excellent paper_clip! I did something similar except I wore a regular tie. Pics to be posted later


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday: When Will Spring Arrive?*

BB BD--navy/burgundy tattersall on white
BS repp--Middlesex Wasps FC (navy/burgundy guard stripe, old gold embroidered wasps)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL Argylls--navy/burgundy/hunter, old gold rakers
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a great Tuesday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

PC-
nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Brownshoe

Prepped out...


----------



## mcarthur

nice attire


----------



## Brownshoe

Hot Dog! I did it!

Thanks, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

Brownshoe said:


> Hot Dog! I did it!
> 
> Thanks, Mac.


You earned it!


----------



## AlanC

Brownshoe said:


>


Hey! I saw that tie in a thrift store just yesterday.


----------



## Untilted

It's a Rugby RL tie in their 2007 fall/winter line.

I got one too. Good taste, BrShoe. One thing that bothers me is that there is not back loop.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
NM socks
MF slip-ons


----------



## TradTeacher

Brownshoe said:


>


Are those the Bass Logan's? If so, thoughts on them? The toe area looks a bit different than traditional Weejuns.

TT:teacha:


----------



## Tucker

Casual day at work.

Bills M2, khaki, cuffed
BB OCBD, blue uni
Press surcingle, navy
BB argyles, navy/tan
Alden 986
AA 406, tortoise (contacts bothering me)
Hamilton Wesley, ca. 1950, on a plain Press navy/burgundy strap


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Prepped out...


Quite well-done, BrShoe!:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday and Sunny (For the Moment)*

On to my friends at outplacement:
BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Royal Irish Fusiliers (navy/hunter/red)
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--navy
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
JAB 3/2 sack--navy, ancient and venerable
PS--linen/cotton, red
Schneider loden jagermantl (how much longer will I need it?)

A great middle-of-the-week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Thank you, kind friends.

Those shoes are actually...Cole Haan. Don't hit me. I think they look pretty good.

Good eye, Tilt.


----------



## paper clip

Great outfit, Brownshoe.

Standard day-to-day wear. Nothing thrilling but comfortable, sturdy stuff:

Scotland made lambswool argyle from soon to be defunct store: Mark, Fore & Strike
BB slim OCBD










LE Navy surcingle (DomRep made) - about half of my LE surcingles are USA, half are DR....
Bills M1










Gold toe black "fluffy" socks
Bean dress rustics (rainy this AM) - these shoes have really worked well this fall/winter. Perfect for rainy days. Leather has stayed nice (I have cleaned with Lexol cleaner wipes and applied Lexol conditioner 2 x.)










Good day, all.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


> Thank you, kind friends.
> 
> Those shoes are actually...Cole Haan. Don't hit me. I think they look pretty good.
> 
> Good eye, Tilt.


They look very similar to the Logan, of which I finally got a pair that fit.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

*Consistently great!*

Nicely done again today Brownie and paper_clip! :icon_smile:


----------



## Untilted

paper clip: marvelous sweater.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Paper Clip gets bonus points for the playmobile set in the backround.

More trad? Lego or Playmobile?


----------



## globetrotter

brownshoe, where is that tie from?


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> They look very similar to the Logan, of which I finally got a pair that fit.


Patrick: What was so difficult about the fit? I've read they run long. I've also read that they are fully lined and not fully lined. Please enlighten.


----------



## Northeastern

Crappy photo, sorry

JAB Suit, Tan
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
J.Crew Knit Tie, navy and white silk
PRL Pocket Square
AE McAllister Wingtips, burgundy calf
J.Crew argyles


----------



## Patrick06790

I like that tie, Northeastern.

Home sick today, on a raw afternoon with snow squalls. Aaagh. Having a healthy cigar break, just the thing when you're out of it.


----------



## DocHolliday

Hope you get to feeling better, Patrick. And that's a striking knit, Northeastern.


----------



## Patrick06790

Pgolden said:


> Patrick: What was so difficult about the fit? I've read they run long. I've also read that they are fully lined and not fully lined. Please enlighten.


After considerable trial and error I finally found a beat-up pair of Weejuns in 8.5D that fit. The sole was falling off so I sent them to NuShoe for surgery.

Stupidly, I figured the Logans would be the same deal. Wrong. Too short in 8.5D, which is why they languish in the Thrift thread.

Here's a look at the insides of the (size 9) Logan:


----------



## Brownshoe

Looking good, men.

Those Logans are purty.

Globetrotter, Tilt called it: the tie is from RL Rugby.

Please ignore frazzled hair, deathly pallor, disconsolate expression...


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat-rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB gray wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Northeastern

Thanks for the compliments on the tie. It's in J.Crew stores and catalogs now, and the silk feels nice. I would maybe wait for it to be on sale (I had a gift card to blow on it) as it's not quite worth the full $50. 

They have a neat looking light green one that I'm pondering as well.


----------



## paper clip

Excellent knit ties, gents. I'm not quite there yet. I have such a horrible memory of knits in brown and navy as everyday wear to catholic grade school.......perhaps next fall....

Patrick, those beeswax desert boots look pretty awesome.


----------



## Lawson

Brownshoe said:


> Looking good, men.
> 
> Those Logans are purty.
> 
> Globetrotter, Tilt called it: the tie is from RL Rugby.
> 
> Please ignore frazzled hair, deathly pallor, disconsolate expression...


The pink shirt brings out the color in your face quite nicely, though the jacket's earth tones dampen the efect. People say pale pink makes my face look rosier, which I contend is not a bad thing and is probably the reason experts recommend pale pink for folks with our features.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
KS belt
NM socks
BJ boots


----------



## paper clip

BB 3/2 tweed sack from Alan C.
Blue JAB paisley pocket square
BB white slim OCBD
navy Bean lambswool vest (the other one I got this week)
LE owl tie (handmade in china!)










BB shell belt
Bills M1 mushroom










Gold toe argyles (many kinds are made in US - check the packaging)
Alden shell longwings










Good day, all!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ That's a really nice look, paperclip.


----------



## hbs midwest

paper clip said:


> BB 3/2 tweed sack from Alan C.
> Blue JAB paisley pocket square
> BB white slim OCBD
> navy Bean lambswool vest (the other one I got this week)
> LE owl tie (handmade in china!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB shell belt
> Bills M1 mushroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold toe argyles (many kinds are made in US - check the packaging)
> Alden shell longwings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good day, all!


Classic academic ensemble--all that's missing is the briar pipe.
Looks great. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...Sunny for the Moment*

Took son to school, then on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--blue
BS repp--St Marylebone CC (navy/cardinal red/gold narrow stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--navy
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
JAB Harris tweed 3/2 sack (1980 vintage)--blue/grey herringbone
PS--wool challis--yellow, navy/dark red equestrian motif print
Army-issue raincoat

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

pc-
nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF brown cords
H- ps


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Lawson. I think the lighting is a little off in that photo, I look positively tubercular.

PaperClip--Perfection.


----------



## Topsider

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, Lawson. I think the lighting is a little off in that photo, I look positively *tubercular*.


Well, TB is a pretty trad disease, just like syphilis. 

To be _really_ trad, call it "consumption."


----------



## zignatius

Brownshoe: wan complexion be damned! Your brown glen plaid and combo is beauty.

Paperclip: you inspire! I see the tweeds, vests, deep cuffs and want to get near an ivied lecture hall. Keep posting!

Great posts all!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

PC's become on of my new favorites.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Barneys sweater
Zegna chinos
FC belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## PeterW

mcarthur;BJ turtleneck [/QUOTE said:


> Who make the turtleneck. I'm looking for a good one, and you seem to wear them often.


----------



## enecks

I believe BJ = Bobby Jones


----------



## Northeastern

PRL Suit, Charcoal Pinstripe, Flat Front Pants
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue
J.Crew Knit Tie, Navy Silk
LE Pocket Square
AE Garner Monkstraps
PRL Argyles

I was told earlier today by someone that I was "killing the game." When I find out what we were playing I'll be sure and let you gents know.


----------



## JDJ

Northeastern said:


> I was told earlier today by someone that I was "killing the game." When I find out what we were playing I'll be sure and let you gents know.


I've heard someone on the street say "You're killin' 'em, Pops!", although not to me unfortunately. Great looking ensemble by the way.


----------



## mcarthur

PeterW said:


> Who make the turtleneck. I'm looking for a good one, and you seem to wear them often.


Bobby Jones


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
RL navy cords
H- ps


----------



## paper clip

Thanks, gents for all the kind words. 

My now standard attire is pretty basic, but I like the fact that in any outfit, I can swap almost any tie, shirt, and color khakis with the basic pieces of sweater/vest, tweed or blazer and shells and come out okay. Sure makes it easy to get dressed in the AM or other low brainpower conditions!

I've gotten much inspiration from the photos on this thread. The pics are a real help in seeing what stuff looks like on folks, real-world. I encourage you all to post photos. It's a real help to everyone!

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## nerdykarim

Making the most of my F/W stuff before spring:








Cable Car tweed sack, Gieves and Hawkes pocket square
Brooks Brothers OCBD, Pal Zileri wool tie
Lambourne cords


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni polo
Kiton jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## longwing

B'shoe, 

Fed-Ex brought me that shirt yesterday. The red one too.

Looks good.

Smile for the camera.


----------



## Reddington

Brownshoe said:


>


Brownshoe -

As always...great look. Where is the shirt from?

Cheers.


----------



## Rossini

^ +1 I like this.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
Tricots ST Raphael merino wool
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Tom Rath

Out to a wedding tonite. My traditional wedding attire. Ironically enough, also my traditional funeral attire.

Charcoal gray cavalry twill RL suit
white tab collar shirt, BB
J Press black grenadine


----------



## topbroker

A touch warmer, a touch brighter, as Wisconsin inches toward spring. Second day in a row without outerwear! (Not that I dislike outerwear, but after a long winter it's nice not to need it. )

Golden brown houndstooth SB 2B ventless wool/mohair sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed chinos, slightly wide leg opening
Light blue button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White/light blue patterned cotton pocket square, points up
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Tan ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan tan suede/white suede spectator penny loafers (I've been waiting for a spring-like day to wear these!)
Scala dark tan fedora with marching band, feather, "Scala" pin


----------



## AlanC

A candid photo of me today examining a mysterious hat discovered in a box in a basement storage room:



J.Crew patch tweed flat cap
Rainfair Glen plaid raincoat, vintage
Alan Paine cashmere v-neck sweater
BB blue university stripe OCBD
RL Polo khakis, plain front
Bean Boots


----------



## mcarthur

^Is it raining in the basement?


----------



## AlanC

Leaky roof. And floor. :biggrin2:

This was day two of trying to find a new house; the picture was taken during a house tour after coming in from a snowy morning. I can report mission accomplished.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers


----------



## Patrick06790

We're in that never-never land between seasons. Winter blazer, BB camelhair. BB pinpoint so I wouldn't overheat. - cheap on the sale section of the web site. I really like these. AE dark brown suede Hancocks. Wool tie. Kent Wang square.


----------



## wolfhound986

^^
Patrick, very nice combo. I like it!


----------



## anglophile23

For Kronos Quartet

green no name cord sportcoat
BB yellow check OCBD
red bow tie with blue squares
brown leather belt
Thurston sleave garters
LE chinos
tan Goldtoe socks
AE Macneils in burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Leaky roof. And floor. :biggrin2:
> 
> This was day two of trying to find a new house; the picture was taken during a house tour after coming in from a snowy morning. I can report mission accomplished.


Congratulations!


----------



## wnh

AlanC said:


> Leaky roof. And floor. :biggrin2:
> 
> This was day two of trying to find a new house; the picture was taken during a house tour after coming in from a snowy morning. I can report mission accomplished.


So you're snooping in someone else's house? I guess that's one way to find out if it's right for you.


----------



## A.Squire

*Pack Leader*


----------



## wnh

^ Always difficult to follow anything from _him_.

Brooks Brothers navy 3/2 sack blazer
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
tagless bow, though it looks like BB to me
Polo sweater vest
Brooks Brothers khaki cotton twills
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Polo brown cotton socks
Florsheim Royal Imperial shell plain toe bluchers
Ralph Lauren Purple Label linen square w/ black edging


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nicely done, both of youse.

What's this season's gymnastic move, Squire? I think it's time to move on from the cartwheel.


----------



## mcarthur

wnh-
you do yourself very proud!


----------



## A.Squire

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nicely done, both of youse.
> 
> What's this season's gymnastic move, Squire? I think it's time to move on from the cartwheel.


Thanks and nice of you to remember. I regret to inform you that my cartwheeling days are probably over. I'm certain I tore my rotator whilst performing 'the worm' at a Christmas party.

* I had to give up sweaters even.


----------



## mcarthur

^nephew-
Looking well


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
SF tie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## DocHolliday

Sunday afternoon casual:


----------



## topbroker

A tad colder today; back to the topcoat.

...although, with the temperature at 28, I saw one young guy outside the mall in shorts, teeshirt, and flip-flops. Mind over matter -- create your own reality by what you wear! 

Jos. A. Bank brick red SB 3B single-vent wool blazer
Nautica light gray cuffed wool trousers
Brook Bros. navy/white striped point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square, ponts up
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical stripes
Cole-Haan black bit loafers
Nautica black DB wool topcoat
Black leather gloves
Susan Horton red/black patterned rayon chenille scarf
Black/white tweed newsboy cap


----------



## Prepstyle

BB Slim-fit OCBD Blue
BB Navy Lambswool Vest
JCrew Essential Chino - Stone
JCrew argyles
JCrew McAllister Boots
Nantucket Belt


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## M. Charles

BB Forest Green Merino Wool Sweater
Viyella Dress Stewart BD
J. Crew Camel cords
Winterized Sebago Boat Shoes


----------



## A.Squire

AP, I don't think you're getting full credit for your ensembles. I think you need a prop. Please consider holding a trophy or such for your next photo op.

Just a suggestion,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Vestimenta pant
TB belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## mafoofan

Hmm, trad via Naples? I'm curious what you all think.


----------



## manuduenas

Looks great!!! I like the jacket, but I also noticed the shoes rightaway, what make are they??

manuduenas


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Nicely done


----------



## vwguy

A thrifted green Tommy 3/2 blazer, Happy St. Pat's day!

Brian


----------



## mafoofan

manuduenas said:


> Looks great!!! I like the jacket, but I also noticed the shoes rightaway, what make are they??
> 
> manuduenas


They are John Lobb Prestige 2003's in Gold Museum calf.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

mafoofan said:


> Hmm, trad via Naples? I'm curious what you all think.


At ease. That is a great outfit of course. I like the natural shoulders and button stance of the neopolitan jackets. You need a little less waist suppression for the trad look, but I don't think you were really going for trad. Bespoke?


----------



## TMMKC

AldenPyle said:


>


Great shirt! What's the make?


----------



## mafoofan

Tom Buchanan said:


> At ease. That is a great outfit of course. I like the natural shoulders and button stance of the neopolitan jackets. You need a little less waist suppression for the trad look, but I don't think you were really going for trad. Bespoke?


Well, there are certain things that I like with are 'trad', but no, I'm not aiming to strictly comply with the regime . Yes it is mostly bespoke: jacket by Rubinacci, shirt by Anna Matuozzo, and tie by Marinella. The shoes are RTW.


----------



## Patrick06790

^Nicely done, mafoofan.

A slight nod to the day.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Northeastern

*St. Patrick's Day Standard*

Aran Islands Sweater
PRL Green Polo
PRL Jeans
J.Crew Penny Loafers
PRL Argyle Socks


----------



## Tom Rath

mafoofan- really well done. Is it a one button coat? I like the somewhat high button stance, and clearly the coat fits you absolutely perfectly.


----------



## mafoofan

Phil said:


> mafoofan- really well done. Is it a one button coat? I like the somewhat high button stance, and clearly the coat fits you absolutely perfectly.


It is indeed one-button. Interestingly, it took me a few moments to get used to how _low_ the button stance is compared to my Oxxford jackets.


----------



## Untilted

^ the button stance is low compared to my vintage sacks.

it just look high in the picture.


----------



## Tom Rath

Yea, the more that I look at the pic, you are right, the button stance isnt as high as I thought. Looks great though.


----------



## topbroker

I have Irish on both sides of my family, so today is a day that I enjoy (although I avoid the idiots at the bars).

Vintage Pendleton green/navy/black plaid SB 2B single-vent wool sportcoat (new addition)

Jos. A. Bank black cuffed corduroys
White-on-white point collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (I looked among my ties for one that worked with the jacket, didn't quite find one, so exercised the business casual option)
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Green carnation, right lapel (my first bouttoniere of the year, but assuredly not the last )
Gold shamrock cufflinks (yes, I go all out)
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Grey Flannel cologne
Cream patterned OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black wingtips
Burberry olive DB trenchcoat with tan wool collar (purchased near-new on Ebay for an outrageously low bid -- one of the best auctions ever)
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) brown speckled tweed newsboy cap
Nike green/black umbrella (bought this 15+ years ago when it got a superlative rating from the _Wall Street Journal_; still working great for me)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna silk polo
Kiton jeans
MD belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots


----------



## Tucker

kitonbrioni said:


> Armani sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Zegna silk polo
> Kiton jeans
> MD belt
> Zegna socks
> Lucchese boots


Can you post a picture? I'm not familiar with any of these items or how they relate to Trad.


----------



## BobGuam

Tucker, Kitonbrioni has a blog it is always listed on any of his posting. He has lots of pictures. But I have never seen him wear them......


----------



## wnh

Tucker said:


> Can you post a picture? I'm not familiar with any of these items or how they relate to Trad.


I think it's best if he doesn't... The word "troll" comes to mind.


----------



## wessex

wnh said:


> I think it's best if he doesn't... The word "troll" comes to mind.


I'm glad someone finally brought this up. The stuff on his site is awful! Does kitonbrioni post anything else on this forum except shameless promotions of his blog?


----------



## Laxplayer

wessex said:


> I'm glad someone finally brought this up. The stuff on his sight is awful! Does kitonbrioni post anything else on this forum except shameless promotions of his blog?


You mean you _don't _like those boots? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## hbs midwest

*Foggy Tuesday*

Spent the weekend in 501s/twills, turtlecks, and (Saturday pm/Sunday am) black cassock & dark red brocade vestments...
See St Patrick's Day thread for yesterday.
Today--back to employment issues:
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
BS emblematic--hunter ground/old gold harps
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--silk fox-hunting scene print
Schneider loden jagermantl

A great Tuesday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Laxplayer said:


> You mean you _don't _like those boots? :icon_smile_big:


Those boots would look great with a tweed suit.


----------



## paper clip

wessex said:


> I'm glad someone finally brought this up. The stuff on his site is awful! Does kitonbrioni post anything else on this forum except shameless promotions of his blog?


Gents,

FWIW - I've seen his posts elsewhere, and he does not come off as a troll.

You can always add a user to your "ignore" list. That's what I did here.

Click on "User CP" (menu bar (white text on blue background) just below the folder list above) and look on the left side for "Buddy/Ignore Lists". Click it and add the party's name to your list. Presto! Problem (mostly) solved.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## wnh

*Too early for spring gingham?*

It poured all day today, and has been overcast and gloomy since yesterday. A perfect time for a little spring optimism.

Lands' End blue gingham button-down (with third button in back)
Brooks Brothers navy cable-knit lambswool sweater
Bill's Khakis chamois cloth chinos
Leatherman Ltd. pink grosgrain D-ring belt -- w/ interfacing that makes it actually stay in place
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
Weejuns, oxblood
Brooks Brothers oiled cotton blackwatch plaid jacket over it all


----------



## wnh

paper clip said:


> Gents,
> 
> FWIW - I've seen his posts elsewhere, and he does not come off as a troll.


I think the fact that he's posting his decidedly un-trad outfits here, without any other form of interaction, suggests that he's trolling, even if he's not an outright troll.



> You can always add a user to your "ignore" list. That's what I did here.
> 
> Click on "User CP" (menu bar (white text on blue background) just below the folder list above) and look on the left side for "Buddy/Ignore Lists". Click it and add the party's name to your list. Presto! Problem (mostly) solved.


I did the same thing. Just kind of annoying, really.


----------



## topbroker

wnh said:


> I think the fact that he's posting his decidedly un-trad outfits here, without any other form of interaction, suggests that he's trolling, even if he's not an outright troll.


He actually wrote a post somewhere (maybe it was at Style Forum) -- the effect was startling, like Harpo Marx suddenly speaking.


----------



## Reddington

B2 University sack blazer
B2 University tie
B2 Universtiy stripe - burgundy OCBD 
EB cords
LLB belt
J&M saddle bucks
JC argyles
Timex watch with Central Watch strap
....and one missing pocket square. I did have one.....honest. A white linen w/ TV fold. However, for some reason I took it out when I got home and then took the pictures. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## A.Squire

Constructive crit. to follow.

I only second guess the cords and uni stripe together, and the fact that your shoes look uncomfortable.

Otherwise looks just like something I'd wear.---> I like it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Barneys sweater
BC pant
NM belt
CH socks
Grenson balmorals


----------



## Patrick06790

New (old) jacket from thrift thread. I like it.

Press shirt, Hober grenadine tie, no-name square, no-name olive flannels, Footjoy specials. Lots of static on the wrist.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> New (old) jacket from thrift thread. I like it.
> 
> Press shirt, Hober grenadine tie, no-name square, no-name olive flannels, Footjoy specials. Lots of static on the wrist.


 Looks great. Is this what Press calls a Candy Stripe, as opposed to a University stripe?


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Looks great. Is this what Press calls a Candy Stripe, as opposed to a University stripe?


 Butcher stripe, I think. Candy stripe is a little less so.


----------



## Tom Rath

paper clip said:


> Gents,
> 
> FWIW - I've seen his posts elsewhere, and he does not come off as a troll.
> 
> You can always add a user to your "ignore" list. That's what I did here.
> 
> Click on "User CP" (menu bar (white text on blue background) just below the folder list above) and look on the left side for "Buddy/Ignore Lists". Click it and add the party's name to your list. Presto! Problem (mostly) solved.


I had no idea this ignore function existed. If I had only known sooner I could have saved myself from reading any and all of Cruiser's posts over the past months.


----------



## nerdykarim

That Hober grenadine looks great. My first order with them is going to be one in navy (though I couldn't tell you when that first order will be).

k


----------



## Tom Rath

Dark gray donegal tweed sack sportcoat
blue BB OCBD
vintage repp tie
Spirit of Shetland pink sweater
light gray flannel trousers
Alden whiskey NST bluchers
red cotton bandana


----------



## paper clip

wnh - great pic. would like to see the rest of the outfit - esp. the coat.



topbroker said:


> He actually wrote a post somewhere (maybe it was at Style Forum) -- the effect was startling, like Harpo Marx suddenly speaking.


Ha! I felt the exact same way!

10 out of 10 from top to bottom. This is the exact kind of thing I love to sport. Casual, yet dressed up. Is this the blue blazer from the clearance thread?

Squire, I like the stripe shirt with the cords. In my mind, I do not seem them as vert. strip on top of vert. stripe. Perhaps its the texture?



Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick - you are the undoubted master of pattern mixing. All of your combos look natural.

These pants look very nice.


----------



## paper clip

The last day of winter - and it's not letting go. Snow showers and cold rain all day.

15 yr old Abercrombie "Indian Lake" wool sweater. Not a true shetland - made in china and regular (non saddle) shoulders. But it is the oldest item of clothing I own. Has gotten very shaggy which I like.
Pink BB slim OCBD










LE olive surcingle
LE cords - 4 or 5 yrs old. I will be searching for some new cords for next fall.










Gold toe black "fluffy" socks (good for boot-filling).
Bean field boots










Good day, all!


----------



## kwilkinson

First time poster here guys. Love reading the Trad forum and learning more about it.

Today, relatively simple. 
Just a white BB Button down shirt (does button down refer to collar style here?) 
Pair of Land's End Chinos
Green/Gray/Red striped socks from Banana Republic
Brown slip-on Johnston & Murphy's 

Not a bad day for me, but this kind of thing is really dressy for my office, which makes me sad.


----------



## paper clip

Phil - looks great. How do you get a whole shaggy sweater under a sport coat? Do you buy 1 (more more) size up from your usual, or do you get your regular size and get it let out by a tailor? Do you only wear that coat with a full sweater under it? I find if I have a coat more than 1 size over my usual, the shoulders really hang off and do not look right.....


Sounds like a good start, k. Welcome to the forum. Benefit of "trad" = you can dress casually and still look nice. Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Tom Rath

Squeezing a heavy sweater under my sportcoat can be problematic, until I started wearing this brand of sweater. The Spirit of Shetland sweaters are fairly thin, but still incredibly warm. To me they are the perfect weight, and they arent so bulky that I cant get one under a sportcoat. I have a dislike for baggy coats, sweaters and shirts. I have my sweaters fitted close to my body so there usually isnt alot of material to get all bunched up. 

Generally speaking, I have my coats fitted in such a way that they are perfectly sized with only a dress shirt underneath. Depending on the material of the coat and any other tailoring variances, I can wear sweaters underneath if need be. I get my coats made with no shoulder padding and the lightest possible canvassing. I think this might help as well, but I cant put my finger on why.


----------



## longwing

Phil, There is a gray donegal jacket in the current Andover Shop catalog. I've been thinking about it for next fall. I'm kind overstocked on herringbone. I assume you have their catalog; what do you think of the fabric? Is it similar to yours? What do you think of the donegal compared to a gray herringbone tweed? Kind of dumb questions, but any opinions you wish to share would be helpful.


----------



## topbroker

I'm going to be a college career fair at the University of Wisconsin - Oshkosh this afternoon, recruiting interns and entry-level hires. It's hitting the 40s in Wisconsin today -- which really does feel warm after a long winter -- so I'm foregoing the topcoat, but not the hat. That's when people really start to notice your hats, when you wear them with suits but without overcoats, as businessmen in the Forties and Fifties did.

You'll also note that I'm a boutonniere guy from spring through fall. This stems (pardon the pun) from my long-ago viewing of a 1989 movie called _Worth Winning_, in which Mark Harmon plays a TV weatherman who is irrresistible to the ladies, and no wonder -- he's a natty suit, tie, and braces guy, and on top of that, he sports a flower in his lapel every day. This made a deep impression on the young businessman that I was, and I've enjoyed adding a flower to my outfits ever since.

Has anyone read this book on the subject? I'm ordering it from Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0789303884/

Navy pinstripe SB 2B venless suit (two shades of stripe)
Marshall Field's light blue shirt with barrel cuffs, white point collar
Tommy Hilfiger navy tie with gold pattern
Vintage scissors tie clip

Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Coach tan belt with silver buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
AE Pembrooke tan split-toe tassel mocs with braid trim

Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Tom Rath

Yes, Im familiar with the Andover donegal, I like it. Arent they asking something like $895 for it? If so, you may want to explore saving up a couple more bucks and getting one from Winston. 

The Andover donegal is somewhat similar. Mine is a mix of grays, mostly dark, with some little flecks of color in it. Im certain mine is significantly heavier than the Andover version. Its a 17 ounce with a very hard finish. My camera is atrocious, which is why you cant see it very well. I have always been a herringbone junky and have several. It took me years, well into my late 20s, before I started to pay any mind to donegal. Ive come to appreciate the subtlety of the pattern and am finding increasingly more uses for it. I like either the traditional black/white with flecks of color, the brown/tan with flecks of color and this dark gray version. There are others but these 3 always catch my eye. I wear this particular coat with either jeans or gray flannels. 90% of my wardrobe is gray, so I can mix and match just about anything I own. I find I can wear more and different shirtings with donegal, whereas I focus on solid shirts with my herringbones. Tie options seem to be more plentiful with donegal as well, because they often appear solid from a distance. 

The gray herringbone tweed is the bedrock of all winter sport coats though. I wouldnt advise getting anything else until you have one, or perhaps 2 gray herringbones. I started with a black/white and then moved onto black/charcoal before I acquired any others. The size of the herringbone pattern is essential as well. They are the most useful coats in my wardrobe. Since I will never own a blue blazer, my herringbones serve the same function as that coat does for others.


----------



## longwing

Phil, Thanks for the response. Very helpful. Interesting what you say about the gray herringbone. My goto tweed has been the Andover chestnut brown tweed. I have not owned a gray tweed since my college days. I had thought that the gray donegal might be a suitable substitute, but I see you disagree. I'll give that some thought. The lighter weight of the Andover donegal is actually preferable considering where I live. My tweed season is only about 4 months long, and that's stretching it.

Out of curiosity: What do you consider your summertime blazer substitute?

Thanks again.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Phil, I agree about the importance of the gray herringbone tweed in the winter. I wear mine once a week. Out of curiosity, I only wear mine with charcoal flannels. What else do you paired yours with?



Phil said:


> Since I will never own a blue blazer, my herringbones serve the same function as that coat does for others.


Why won't you ever own a blue blazer?

JB


----------



## Reddington

A.Squire said:


> Constructive crit. to follow.
> 
> [snip]........and the fact that your shoes look uncomfortable.


_Nah.....thems be my commfy shoes. :icon_smile:_



A.Squire said:


> Otherwise looks just like something I'd wear.---> I like it.


Thank you Squire. High praise, indeed.

Cheers!


----------



## Reddington

paper clip said:


> 10 out of 10 from top to bottom. This is the exact kind of thing I love to sport. Casual, yet dressed up. Is this the blue blazer from the clearance thread?
> 
> Squire, I like the stripe shirt with the cords. In my mind, I do not seem them as vert. strip on top of vert. stripe. Perhaps its the texture?


Thanks Clip, I appreciate the feedback. The blazer is the heavy wool Brooks University blazer from the B2 sale in December.


----------



## Reddington

paper clip said:


>


Another perfect ensemble. Looking forward to breaking out some P & G myself. 

Cheers.


----------



## Tom Rath

Depending on the scale of the herringbone, I wear mine with cords, moleskins, all manner of gray flannels, jeans, and khakis. The larger or bolder the herringbone, the more casual the coat is (thats my opinion only though).

I have never liked blue blazers. There are so many more interesting and stylish alternatives to a blue blazer that I dont see any reason to own one. I love simplicity, but for some reason, the blue blazer is so mundane, so boring, and has become such a default sportcoat for so many occassions that its lost any cache to me. I cant think of an occassion where I would chose it over a different coat. This is solely my opinion ofcourse, and im sure not a popular one, but so be it. The blue blazer is the geranimal of coats. 

In the winter I would chose a tweed coat in a near infinite number of patterns over a blue blazer, and in the summer I would chose a linen coat of several patterns over a blue blazer.


----------



## Tom Rath

LongWing said:


> Phil, Thanks for the response. Very helpful. Interesting what you say about the gray herringbone. My goto tweed has been the Andover chestnut brown tweed. I have not owned a gray tweed since my college days. I had thought that the gray donegal might be a suitable substitute, but I see you disagree. I'll give that some thought. The lighter weight of the Andover donegal is actually preferable considering where I live. My tweed season is only about 4 months long, and that's stretching it.
> 
> Out of curiosity: What do you consider your summertime blazer substitute?
> 
> Thanks again.


Take my comments with a grain of salt. Im a bit of an individualist when it comes to these matters. What works for me probably doesnt work for everyone. Gray is my color of choice for just about everything. Shades of gray. Works well with my complexion and increasingly salt and pepper hair. Also gives my wardrobe a consistency that relaxes me.

Summertime I generally dont wear sportcoats at all. I have summer suits, and a couple of linen herringbone sportcoats. One is a brown/tan and the other is a navy blue/lighter blue. Both are 100% linen. Summers for me are all about fresco and linen.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Stone PRL Phillips chinos
J. Press Lacrosse Tab belt
blue PRL OCBD
sahara AO Sperrys
my white face Seiko5 with a blue&white strap from central

...and a BRIGHT green Patagonia jacket because it just won't stop raining out here.


----------



## mcarthur

kwilkinson-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
RL cords
H- ps


----------



## wessex

kwilkinson said:


> Just a white BB Button down shirt (does button down refer to collar style here?)


With this crowd, "button down" typically refers to button down collars. I suppose to the general public, you could use the term to differentiate from tee or sportshirts.

I can relate to the over-casual workplace, but wear what makes you feel good. Welcome to the Forum!!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## hbs midwest

kwilkinson said:


> First time poster here guys. Love reading the Trad forum and learning more about it.
> 
> Welcome to the neighbourhood, Wilkinson...:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday and Sunny--for the Moment*

Took mrs hbs to the St Joseph Society Luncheon (St Joseph's Table); GREAT Sicilian Lenten cuisine!
BB pinpoint BD--blue
BB bow--BB #1 mini-stripe, deep red ground
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
Bass cordo-color leather belt
No-name wool socks--hunter
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--cordo-color calf
Huntington vintage 3/2 flannel blazer
PS--linen/cotton--yellow

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!

...and a happy nameday to all you Josephs out there.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Northeastern

As my new BB Blazer is at the tailor, I'll stick with this one








GH Blazer
PRL "Regent" french cuff shirt
BB Pin Stripe slacks, charcoal
BB Tie
BB Pocket Square
AE Woodstock loafers, burgundy calf
PRL belt


----------



## B R A N D X®

Hello all.....I am choosing this thread for my first/introductory post because after waiting several days for my account to be approved I was anxious to let Brownshoe & Patrick06790 in particular know how much I appreciate their posts......with photo's.

You gents both have great style and I am learning a lot from your wardrobe choices.

Thanks!


----------



## Reddington

B R A N D X® said:


> Hello all.....I am choosing this thread for my first/introductory post because after waiting several days for my account to be approved I was anxious to let Brownshoe & Patrick06790 in particular know how much I appreciate their posts......with photo's.
> 
> You gents both have great style and I am learning a lot from your wardrobe choices.
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome to the Trad forum. You will certainly learn a lot from the folks here. I have.

Cheers.


----------



## Brownshoe

Hey, thanks Brand X, that's very nice of you. I only wish I had a photographer as deft as Patrick's misshapen assistant, Ralphus.

Raining like a muthascratcher in the big city:

A tribute to Matt Damon in The Good Shepherd, I belatedly realize










Underneath is a Douglas 3/2 sack mid gray suit, Press OCBD, BB tie from the Boy's department (my dirty little secret--they're half the price of the men's ties, come in the classic patterns, and are the perfect width. A little short, but a tie clip keeps everything in order), wool charcoal OTC socks and vintage black Florsheim pennies


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


>


This one is a particular favorite. 
TMMKC - Thanks, Jantzen. Clip- That is the perfect green for matching w/ pink. Brownshoe - Great look. I have been tempted by the Brooks boys ties also. For me, the University ties are too long!


----------



## AldenPyle

*First day of Spring break*
















David's Flap Pocket Burgundy Uni-Stripe OCBD, Riviera Cavalry Twill, Trafalgar Belt, AE Holbrooks (in Chromexcel!)


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


>


Great look.

Something to point out: the tie width and lape width should be similar, in my opinion. I tend to wear skinny ties with skinny lapeled coats and 3.5'' inch ties with a suit like the one in the pictures. Congruent.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
NM sweater
Etro pocket-square
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Chris H

^Yawn.............


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Thank you


----------



## vwguy

BB Peach polo
LE Vintage khakis
Bean rustic penny loafers

Brian


----------



## hbs midwest

B R A N D X® said:


> Hello all.....I am choosing this thread for my first/introductory post because after waiting several days for my account to be approved I was anxious to let Brownshoe & Patrick06790 in particular know how much I appreciate their posts......with photo's.
> 
> You gents both have great style and I am learning a lot from your wardrobe choices.
> 
> Thanks!


Most definitely, welcome to the neighbourhood; you are so right--BrShoe and Patrick, as well as many others of your new colleagues, provide both education and inspiration--and a touch of entertainment! 

Enjoy!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Hey, thanks Brand X, that's very nice of you. I only wish I had a photographer as deft as Patrick's misshapen assistant, Ralphus.
> 
> Raining like a muthascratcher in the big city:
> 
> A tribute to Matt Damon in The Good Shepherd, I belatedly realize
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Underneath is a Douglas 3/2 sack mid gray suit, Press OCBD, BB tie from the Boy's department (my dirty little secret--they're half the price of the men's ties, come in the classic patterns, and are the perfect width. A little short, but a tie clip keeps everything in order), wool charcoal OTC socks and vintage black Florsheim pennies


BrShoe...

Nicely done; I sorta concur with Tilt re: tie width (I really settle in at 3.25"), but the overall effect is *CLASSIC. *

Enjoy spring--when it finally arrives.:icon_pale:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, fellas--Tilt is right, the lapels are too wide for that tie, but I just can't resist the skinny little thing.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday*

Back to ResumeCrafters:
BB pinpoint BD--blue stripe
RT foulard pine pattern-dark red/blue/hunter, butter yellow ground
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle-hunter
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
JAB (ancient) 3/2 sack--navy
PS--yellow wool challis print

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## paper clip

Brownshoe -
Awesome. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Northeastern

Searching through the library, trying to push through the final few weeks of business school...

BB Camel Hair Sack, Navy and Charcoal
BB Merino V-Neck Sweater
LE OCBD, Yellow
J.Crew Knit Tie
PRL Chinos
BB Penny loafers










I probably should have worn a different tie, but at least I'm making an effort here. I could be in sweat pants and ugg boots like everyone else here today.


----------



## Duck

The tie could use some work. Try loosening it up a little and then tighten again. Knit ties are difficult to tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RL lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## DocHolliday

Very windy today!


----------



## Reddington

DocHolliday said:


> Very windy today!


Dilbert tie? :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## Northeastern

Duck said:


> The tie could use some work. Try loosening it up a little and then tighten again. Knit ties are difficult to tie.


Yeah after that photo I decided to redo the whole thing.


----------



## paper clip

NE, I'm just impressed your wearing a tie while studying anyway. Good on ya!


----------



## Topsider

DocHolliday said:


>


Well done!


----------



## JordanW

DocHolliday said:


> Very windy today!


DocH, great look. I am always impressed with your posts in this thread.


----------



## tripreed

Northeastern said:


>


You know, I actually think that the tie looks pretty good that way. Sort of a casual look without having the tie loosened. And, as paper clip suggested, it is pretty impressive in the first place that you are wearing a tie while at the library.


----------



## wnh

Started off cool this morning, then up to 68 by the time I got home. The sweater is my attempt to celebrate the arrival of spring, although it is far greener than any of the local vegetation currently.

Hathaway cotton/poly blend poplin button-down
Brooks Brothers Pima cotton sweater
Polo khakis -- not sure of the model name, but flat front and uncuffed
J. Crew emblematic belt (best $3.50 I ever spent on a brand new item, quite possibly)
J. Crew argyles
Bass Weejuns (Leavitt, I think)
Timex Easy-Reader on Central #1 (navy w/ double white stripe) strap









The drive home was a warm one, so I've since changed into:
Lands' End pale yellow polo, w/ pocket
Arrow (Kohl's brand) navy/light blue/khaki plaid shorts
L.L. Bean Casco Bay boat mocs -- chased my daughter around the yard in 'em, keeping them on to break them in


----------



## wnh

Northeastern said:


>


I, too, think that the tie looks pretty good. I particularly like seeing the little bit that goes from the knot to under the collar. Really, the only thing I would change about it is for it to sit a little higher on your collar, so the top of your shirt doesn't show above the knot.

Besides, no valid complaints can be made when you're dressed like that for the library.


----------



## Brownshoe

Look at all you stylish sons-o'-guns. Love that green sweater.


----------



## AlanC

^_Love_ that herringbone!


----------



## DocHolliday

Brownshoe said:


>


This looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
NM polo
Mason's cords
NM belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


>


Amazing jacket, amazing shoulder.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Brownshoe,
the lapels of your jackets continually catch my eye. Do you get these made to measure? If they are vintage jackets they are all in superb condition.


----------



## The Louche

*Yea...*

Brownshoe - where did you get this herringbone jacket? I want one rather badly - maybe not as trad as yours likely is, but in the same vein with more structure and side vents. Andy ideas?


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, guys.

That jacket is a PRL Congressman Classic, my favorite jacket model in the world. No shoulder padding, narrow lapels, 3/2 roll. This one is silk/cotton/linen, drapes beautifully, and can be worn in warmer weather. 

If I had time to rescue one item of clothing in a fire or something, this would probably be it. Love it.


----------



## longwing

Is the PRL Congressman Classic darted?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Springtime in Virginia*

After an overwhelming schedule over the past several weeks, time for a long weekend in Charlottesville after a conference in DC that ends today. Highlight will be dinner the Inn at Little Washington this evening and a leisurely stroll around Monticello tomorrow if weather cooperates. Nice to wear city attire for a change and to enjoy a nice Spring drive in VA countryside. Too bad Foxfield races are not until April.

BB MTM Golden Fleece DB 6/2 Grey Chalkstrip suit with center vent
BB MTM Club collar shirt - Blue Pinpoint with white collar and French cuffs with gold collar pin and J. Press red/navy silk cuff knots
Robert Talbott BOC red paisley necktie 
BB black alligator strap with monogrammed gold slide buckle
Absolutely battered Burberry DB trench circa 1980 (vestige of time at UVA, work with USDoS and heavy duty global travel)
Alden black shell 845ws


----------



## Brownshoe

LongWing said:


> Is the PRL Congressman Classic darted?


It is, but with minimal waist suppression. It doesn't bother me--particularly not with this coat, because they're pretty much invisible in the herringbone pattern.

Louche--I would check out the various Polo lines. I also have a jacket with similar lines but side-vented and more structured, from Hickey freeman's "Hickey" label.

BOO--they're a mixture of new and vintage. I love a narrow lapel. I've been lucky thrifting and ebaying vintage stuff in good condition.


----------



## Northeastern

Another library day...so I figured I'd keep the tie streak going

BB Bow tie
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
PRL Grey Lambswool Sweater
PRL Jeans
J.Crew Argyles
LLB Handsewn Boatshoes

Tonight should be fun, I have a formal event to attend (I think its for charity, I don't ask I just do what Mrs. Northeastern says).

Peak Lapel Dinner Jacket, 1 Button: A vintage piece from Keezer's
Flat Front Tux Pants
Wing Collar Pleated Shirt, French Cuffs
BB Black Bow Tie
PRL Cumberbund (on sale for $30 on polo.com)
No Name Patent Leather Shoes, no opera pumps for me
PRL White Linen Pocket Square

I'll post a picture of this one later, though I imagine you've all seen what black tie looks like.

Have a great Easter.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Brownshoe said:


> It is, but with minimal waist suppression. It doesn't bother me--particularly not with this coat, because they're pretty much invisible in the herringbone pattern.
> 
> Louche--I would check out the various Polo lines. I also have a jacket with similar lines but side-vented and more structured, from Hickey freeman's "Hickey" label.
> 
> BOO--they're a mixture of new and vintage. I love a narrow lapel. I've been lucky thrifting and ebaying vintage stuff in good condition.


Brownie, you do an amazing job thrifting and finding vintage stuff. Do you wear it as your everyday outfit to work or is it more of a hobby that you just enjoy at home? Some of your outfits this week were quite impressive from the vintage/thrifting point of view, but I could see where you'd get a few weird looks and maybe some questions about why you were dressed like you just stepped out of a Fine Menswear catalog from the 50s. Too much vintage for one outfit can come off costume-like, no?


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Look at all you stylish sons-o'-guns. Love that green sweater.


BrShoe....

Nicely done Retro-Trad with the herringbone & narrower tie!

Have a great Easter weekend.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: Springtime and Snow Go Together*

Lots of the the white stuff falling from the sky; took mrs hbs to the doc this morning. Absolutely no fashion statement today:
PRL pique golfer--maize yellow
LE (ancient and venerable) Shetland crewneck--garnet heather
501s
BB surcingle--black
PRL ragg socks--grey heather
LLB MHS
LLB Baxter State parka--hunter
Scarf--handmade from Pendleton Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan yardage by my "little sister" Judi
Army-issue winter gloves--black cowhide/hunter wool liners
Will add the Navy-issue black wool watchcap for snow removal duty.

A blessed and happy Easter to those of you observing it this weekend!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Northeastern-
nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep-
What is the 845 shoe?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Untilted

oldschoolprep said:


> After an overwhelming schedule over the past several weeks, time for a long weekend in Charlottesville after a conference in DC that ends today. Highlight will be dinner the Inn at Little Washington this evening and a leisurely stroll around Monticello tomorrow if weather cooperates. Nice to wear city attire for a change and to enjoy a nice Spring drive in VA countryside. Too bad Foxfield races are not until April.
> 
> BB MTM Golden Fleece DB 6/2 Grey Chalkstrip suit with center vent
> BB MTM Club collar shirt - Blue Pinpoint with white collar and French cuffs with gold collar pin and J. Press red/navy silk cuff knots
> Robert Talbott BOC red paisley necktie
> BB black alligator strap with monogrammed gold slide buckle
> Absolutely battered Burberry DB trench circa 1980 (vestige of time at UVA, work with USDoS and heavy duty global travel)
> Alden black shell 845ws


the weather is nice here, huh?


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> That jacket is a PRL Congressman Classic, my favorite jacket model in the world. No shoulder padding, narrow lapels, 3/2 roll. This one is silk/cotton/linen, drapes beautifully, and can be worn in warmer weather.
> 
> If I had time to rescue one item of clothing in a fire or something, this would probably be it. Love it.


i need this one badly. i have no spring/summer sportcoat. where to procure one?


----------



## Reddington

Untilted said:


> i need this one badly. i have no spring/summer sportcoat. where to procure one?


+1. Based on Brownshoe's rave reviews, you can add me to the growing crowd wanting a PRL Congressman Classic. So, where does one fine one of these beauties?

Cheers.


----------



## Northeastern

Reddington said:


> +1. Based on Brownshoe's rave reviews, you can add me to the growing crowd wanting a PRL Congressman Classic. So, where does one fine one of these beauties?
> 
> Cheers.


Polo.com had many Congressman models last year, but right now they only have a $730 linen jacket with that cut. I was in an outlet this past weekend and they had a lot of last year's styles (not they kind cut for outlet shopping but actual PRL items) so it might be worth a trip to your local outlet mall.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Heading to a crab boil later this evening with friends and family. Lots of good food, good conversation and wonderful weather. Spring has sprung!!

white basket weave Polo
Nantucket reds-flat front
Nautical themed emblematic belt
Sperry Topsider A/O's
Timex easy reader on navy/red grosgrain


----------



## Northeastern

*Evening...*









Sorry for the lousy photo, but I'm on my way out the door and didn't want to forget.


----------



## JayJay

Looks great. Have fun.


----------



## mcarthur

^looking good. Have a good time


----------



## wessex

Northeastern said:


>


I am probably not worthy to judge, but the sleeves seem a hair long. Evening wear just isn't the same if everyone can't admire your fly cuff-links. In any case, love those lapels. I can't imagine you won't have fun at a this formal affair :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
RLPL sweater
Kiton jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Indigo LE Denim Jacket
Navy LE Drifter Cotton Crewneck Sweater
Green LE Hyde Park OCBD
Honey Brown Lambourne Moleskins (To be frank, UK pants could use a longer rise)
Burgundy Press Surcingle
Lime Green LE Crew Socks
Chromexcel AE Holbrook Plain Toe Bluchers


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## Untilted

tassel loafers
yellow socks
faded light blue jeans
CEGO lavender shirt, french front, untucked.

A clubby look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
Cartier belt
NM socks
JL balmorals


----------



## Tom Rath

vintage black/white shetland herringbone sack
white BB OCBD
RL black tie with red devils
gray flannels
Alden color 8 longwings

Dragged to church against my will. The sideways looks I got for the devil tie made it alright though.


----------



## Clotheswatcher

Phil said:


> vintage black/white shetland herringbone sack
> white BB OCBD
> RL black tie with red devils
> gray flannels
> Alden color 8 longwings
> 
> Dragged to church against my will. The sideways looks I got for the devil tie made it alright though.


LOL... brilliant! Who knew you could be subversive with a tie.


----------



## topbroker

Phil said:


> Dragged to church against my will. The sideways looks I got for the devil tie made it alright though.


I like the cheekiness!

No church for me today, just morning coffee at Starbuck's, one of the few establishments open in my neighborhood.

Vintage Brooks Bros. tan camelhair SB 3B single-vent sportcoat
Jos. A. Bank blackwatch plaid cuffed wool trousers
Nicole Miller spread collar shirt, white ground with light blue cross-hatching, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White/light blue patterned cotton pocket square, points up
Vintage trout fly in left lapel
Black woven leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainbless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Polo wireframe eyeglasses
Black ribbed OTC socks
AE Cody black kiltie tassel mocs with woven vamps


----------



## mcarthur

Phil-
Good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
H- bow tie
H- ps
BB braces


----------



## wnh

Happy Easter, all.

Brooks Brothers tan poplin suit -- I actually thrifted the jacket and the pants separately -- in two different states, even -- but they go together fine.
Hathaway pinpoint OCBD, white w/ thin blue stripe
Polo cotton plaid bow
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Polo solid tan socks (should have gone for something a little more exciting)
Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
RLPL linen square w/ black edging


----------



## B R A N D X®

I broke out my special occasion fedora today to wear with my BB Sack over Merino V Neck, Bill's M1's and Alden Cigar Shell Straight Tip Bluchers.

You just won't find a finer fedora than those made by Charlie and his wife Dalia of Sterling Beaver Custom Hats and as always when I wear this hat, I was tickled with the many compliments it received......especially from the older crowd who still remember when a gentleman wasn't properly dressed without a hat! ;-):


----------



## wnh

^ Hat porn? Looks nice, whatever you call it.


----------



## B R A N D X®

wnh said:


> ^ Hat porn? Looks nice, whatever you call it.


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:

Now *this* is "Hat Porn"!

Sterling Beaver Custom, Optimo Park Avenue, Vintage Silhouette's Trackside:


----------



## Untilted

wnh, you look great!! so does the rest of your family.


----------



## AlanC

^Nice hat trick, Brand X®. Welcome to Ask Andy.

Here was mine for today, my Vintage Silhouettes 'Faulkner', optimo crown felt:


----------



## hbs midwest

wnh said:


> Happy Easter, all.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tan poplin suit -- I actually thrifted the jacket and the pants separately -- in two different states, even -- but they go together fine.
> Hathaway pinpoint OCBD, white w/ thin blue stripe
> Polo cotton plaid bow
> Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
> Polo solid tan socks (should have gone for something a little more exciting)
> Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
> RLPL linen square w/ black edging


Happy Easter, wnh...Lovely family group.

BB poplin--well-done! :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*For Some, It's Easter*

Second Sunday in Lent for us, snow predicted (again):
BB pinpoint BD--blue stripe
BS Regt--Royal Marines
LLB Khakis, usual specs
Bass leather belt--cordo/oxblood
No name wool socks--navy
LLB MHS
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer
PS--silk sports motif print, navy/hunter/red
Jacket and tie came off for Church--on went the black cassock and dark red subdeacon dalmatic/stole
mrs hbs and the young one are both laid up with what has to be the Mother of All Respiratory Infections--I alone remain upright and functioning...

Happy Easter, all who are celebrating! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Nice hat trick, Brand X®. Welcome to Ask Andy.
> 
> Here was mine for today, my Vintage Silhouettes 'Faulkner', optimo crown felt:


BrandX-
Welcome to the forum. 
AlanC-
Good looking fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM sweater
Oxxford pant
MD buckle
NM socks
testoni penny-loafers


----------



## anglophile23

6:45 AM Mass outside in the cold-What was I thinking?

navy blazer
Gitman Bros OCBD
BS yellow patterned long tie from AlanC
Thurston sleave garters
grey flannels
RL navy socks
AE Macneils in shell cordovan
simple white cotton ps
brown leather belt

Brunch at University Club
same blazer, shirts,socks,garters as above plus
madras batwing bow tie*
LE chinos-I wanted to wear seersucker but it was too cold
navy surcingle belt with a red stripe
LE cotton ps with a blue check pattern
AE Rigefield spectators-brown wingtip bals with linen in places

*Last Easter was the first time I wore a bow tie outside tieing practice, so today is a milestone for me.


----------



## anglophile23

WNH^ great suit/shirt/tie combo


----------



## AldenPyle

anglophile23 said:


> WNH^ great suit/shirt/tie combo


Agree 100%. Great look.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

wnh said:


> Happy Easter, all.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tan poplin suit -- I actually thrifted the jacket and the pants separately -- in two different states, even -- but they go together fine.
> Hathaway pinpoint OCBD, white w/ thin blue stripe
> Polo cotton plaid bow
> Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
> Polo solid tan socks (should have gone for something a little more exciting)
> Florsheim Imperial burgundy wingtips
> RLPL linen square w/ black edging


Perfection!


----------



## kwilkinson

WNH-- Great look! Not to mention you seem quite the happy family on Easter!


----------



## mcarthur

anglophile-
congratulations on the bow tie


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

Networking lunch at the local Arabic eatery:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS repp--Middlesex Wasps FC (navy/wine guard stripes, old gold woven wasp motif)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs--freshly waxed
Huntington 3/2 blazer-hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy
Schneider loden jagermantl (still needed)

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

My new avatar is the great lawman Eliot Ness, a hero of mine. I've been watching the first season of _The Untouchables_ on DVD with great pleasure.

Interestingly, Ness, although he never had a total Eliot Spitzer-like meltdown, did not get through life without troubles -- marital discord with several wives, alcoholism (ironic in the light of his role during Prohibition), drunk driving. Even this "untouchable" is not unassailable (but then I don't know who is).

I'm dressed in his style today (although without Robert Stack's signature vest).

Medium grey SB 3B ventless suit
Light blue shirt with white and red striping, white spread collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
Jos. A. Bank white tie with rep stripes in light blue and royal blue
Heavy silver tie chain
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Lemon-colored carnation, left lapel
Vintage round silver snap cufflinks with mother-of-pearl insets
Blue marble capped Waterman ballpoint pen with silver accents, shirt breast pocket
Large silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, silver chain attached to waistband
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank dark grey argyle OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage 1980s Churchill dark grey fedora with dark grey band. "Churchill" pin


----------



## S. Kelly

Tan Sperrys, Nantucket (or barn) red Polo chino shorts (distressed and faded), faded blue Sperry T-shirt, VV anchor and waves belt and a long sleeve LE rugged mesh polo in navy blue. Topped off with a Polo US Open baseball cap. I feel like Summer at the beach!


----------



## Northeastern

*Feeling like spring, but still chilly out*









GH Double Breasted Blazer
PRL Cotton Sweater
BB Bow tie
PRL Linen Pocket Square
PRL Chinos, Stone
BB Penny Loafers
PRL Argyles
J.Crew OCBD


----------



## Patrick06790

Day off. Finishing _The Quiet American_.


----------



## Northeastern

Patrick06790 said:


> Day off. Finishing _The Quiet American_.


Looks nice and cozy...I'm jealous.


----------



## topbroker

Outstanding sartorial effort, Northeastern.

Outstanding literary taste, Patrick.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Day off. Finishing _The Quiet American_.


The best part is at the end when the hero socks the unreliable Limey narrator in the jaw (and, brother, does he stay plastered), sails back to Boston with Phuong and starts a shoe company that introduces the traditional Vietnamese tassel loafer.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> The best part is at the end when the hero socks the unreliable Limey narrator in the jaw (and, brother, does he stay plastered), sails back to Boston with Phuong and starts a shoe company that introduces the traditional Vietnamese tassel loafer.


So that's where the Red Sox pith helmet comes from.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Shoes off the couch and your fedora should not rest on its crown


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick06790 said:


> Day off. Finishing _The Quiet American_.


Looks like you are only halfway done.


----------



## wnh

Thanks for the kind comments, all. It's nice to get dressed up, even if church is the only occasion that I can really do so.

So today, back to business casual. I usually try to spice it up a little, typically with a fun belt or socks, but it's pretty staid today. Not really picture worthy.

Lands' End Hyde Park OCBD, pink -- the collar does this funny thing that I'll have to photograph sometime, where the left side makes a nice little S-curve on the roll, while the right side just kind of bows out. In the mirror, it looks more or less like this: S ) Anyway...
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
Florsheim Royal Imperial shell cordovan plain toe bluchers
Brooks Brothers blackwatch plaid oiled cotton jacket over it all


----------



## Patrick06790

playdohh22 said:


> Looks like you are only halfway done.


Have to factor in napping time.

Quite right, Mac, get that hat back on its thingy (I bought a stack of them from Noggin Tops).


----------



## mcarthur

^the hat holders are a good investment because they serve a very useful purpose


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
NM sweater
Kiton jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
DP boots


----------



## anglophile23

mcarthur said:


> anglophile-
> congratulations on the bow tie


Thank you

Congratulations on all the nice cordovan shoes that make me drool on my keyboard.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Spring Break - Biz Cas*


----------



## paper clip

Northeastern said:


>


Friendly comment (because I care :icon_smile_wink: perhaps a bit too much here with a DB blazer, bow AND a bright green striped sweater....in my mind, harkening back to the moderation thread, one or two of these is sufficient...


----------



## Northeastern

paper clip said:


> Friendly comment (because I care :icon_smile_wink: perhaps a bit too much here with a DB blazer, bow AND a bright green striped sweater....in my mind, harkening back to the moderation thread, one or two of these is sufficient...


It did seem like a bit much, I think I'll have to tone it down in the future.


----------



## Northeastern

*A little bit simpler than yesterday...*









PRL Uni Stripe OCBD
BB "University" Tie
BB Paisley Pocket Square, green with gold, maroon, and navy details
BB Lambswool Sportcoat (3 Button, undarted, natural shoulders, but no 3/2 roll)
PRL Navy Slacks
AE Loafers, Burgundy Calf
PRL Burgundy Belt
Argyle Socks (navy with grey and burgundy).


----------



## wnh

Northeastern said:


> It did seem like a bit much, I think I'll have to tone it down in the future.


I thought the combination of bow + bright striped sweater + DB blazer was fine, I just would have chosen a different bow. Didn't seem to go with the sweater at all. But that's just me.


----------



## paper clip

Northeastern said:


>


NOW you're talking! This is much more elegant to my hyper-conservative eye. Nice!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

paper clip said:


> Friendly comment (because I care :icon_smile_wink: perhaps a bit too much here with a DB blazer, bow AND a bright green striped sweater....in my mind, harkening back to the moderation thread, one or two of these is sufficient...


I love the whole outfit. But no one ever accused me of being moderate.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

Northeastern said:


> PRL Uni Stripe OCBD
> BB "University" Tie
> BB Paisley Pocket Square, green with gold, maroon, and navy details
> BB Lambswool Sportcoat (3 Button, undarted, natural shoulders, but no 3/2 roll)
> PRL Navy Slacks
> AE Loafers, Burgundy Calf
> PRL Burgundy Belt
> Argyle Socks (navy with grey and burgundy).


Classic, totally classic!:thumbs-up:

Well-done.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday: Spring for a Day*

Running errands and taking our 15-year-old world traveller to the doc:
Huntington twill BD--navy/hunter/khaki/cream guncheck
BB red flannel waistcoat
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
JAB 3/2 sack--navy
PS--fox-hunt print silk
Schneider loden jagermantl (really didn't need it for a change)

Enjoy Tuesday!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

Northeastern said:


> PRL Uni Stripe OCBD
> BB "University" Tie
> BB Paisley Pocket Square, green with gold, maroon, and navy details
> BB Lambswool Sportcoat (3 Button, undarted, natural shoulders, but no 3/2 roll)
> PRL Navy Slacks
> AE Loafers, Burgundy Calf
> PRL Burgundy Belt
> Argyle Socks (navy with grey and burgundy).


Very very very nice! I love the BB "University" Ties. Wish I could find more.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Dunhill sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## Northeastern

JAB Suit, Navy Plaid 2 button
PRL "Regent" Shirt, Spread Collar
Nautica Tie
LE Pocket Square
JAB Braces
AE Garner Monkstraps, Black Calf
Some sort of sock


----------



## bd79cc

Patrick06790 said:


> Day off. Finishing _The Quiet American_.


I used to own a couch _exactly_ like that one when I lived in CT. Sold it to a buddy of mine in Waterbury back in '82.


----------



## Patrick06790

bd79cc said:


> I used to own a couch _exactly_ like that one when I lived in CT. Sold it to a buddy of mine in Waterbury back in '82.


I got it from the Swap Shop at the Salisbury/Sharon dump, so who knows?

(This emporium sounds far worse than it is. It's astonishing what people chuck out around here.)


----------



## paper clip

NE, you've been on a tear lately! Well done!

Today: sort of spring-like 50s with rain showers

Kirkland (Costco) pinpoint buttondown. Malaysian made. Really, not a bad shirt for $20. I've had this one for about 5 yrs, and I can't seem to get rid of it. It is a nice yellow with light and navy blue tattersall-like check. Buttons are garish white plarstic, though. I've thought about pulling a bunch of buttins off a LE shirt and having them sewn on, but the shirt does not quite seem worth the effort.
Bean charcoal lambswool vest










LE khaki with navy stripe surcingle
Bills M2










J&M made in Italy "Passport collection" shoes. I was hoping to replace this shoe with the Alden whiskey shell norwegian front, but looks like I'll have to wait until 2010 when they come in.
random socks










Good day, all!


----------



## Northeastern

pc, I really like that vest, it looks great.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RPL lambswool sweater
BB MTM trousers
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday: Sunny, in the 50s for the Moment*

Enjoy while we can--more white stuff predicted overnight...
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--11th Hussars (wine/marigold)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
JPress surcingle--burgundy
PRL generic socks--burgundy
LLB mocs
Huntington ancient 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

A great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

B2 blue/white stripe OCBD
Ferrell Reed tie
Talbot PS (I think...the tag came off long ago)
Freeman navy flannel 3/2 blazer
Bills plain front khakis (1 3/4-inch cuff)
B2 socks
Alden Cape Cod bits that are in need of a shine (Funny. I seem to be wearing these a lot when I post. I swear do own plenty of other shoes, fellas!)
B2 watch (not shown)
Crookhorn leather web belt (not shown)

*I haven't worn a tie to a lunch meeting in some time. It must have worked because I picked up a good-sized project from a client today!


----------



## paper clip

Outstanding combination, TMMKC! 

Those bits are really nice. I've never liked bit loafers, but those are really classy, without being overboard.


----------



## TMMKC

paper clip said:


> Outstanding combination, TMMKC!
> 
> Those bits are really nice. I've never liked bit loafers, but those are really classy, without being overboard.


Thanks a lot.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC-
Looking like a business professional goes along way in obtaining new consulting assignments.


----------



## Brownshoe

Suit up!

Southwick navy 3/2 sack suit, BB ocbd and tie, uninspiring Florsheims, antique Timex


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Malo sweater
Valentini cords
Zegna belt
Armani socks
AE balmorals


----------



## AldenPyle

A lot of great stuff^, I am especially struck by Northwestern's 3 button sack and TMMKC's bit loafers.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Brownshoe, I love the watchband and pink combo (looks to be argyll & sutherland?). It's not from Central Watch, is it?


----------



## Untilted

im concluded that the best tie to go with a pink OCBD is argyll and sutherland rep.


----------



## Brownshoe

Ron_A said:


> ^ Brownshoe, I love the watchband and pink combo (looks to be argyll & sutherland?). It's not from Central Watch, is it?


Thanks, Ron.

The band is one of those skinny Brooks jobs, which fits my watch perfectly.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

*very serious job interview pose..*










Navy Southwick for Hillhouse Ltd 3/2 sack
nameless white point collar shirt
Lily Dache striped tie
brownish reddish belt
AE Strockbridge Chilis (maybe not the best for a suit but have to do for now)
Timex Easy Reader


----------



## topbroker

I've been watching the BBC series _Monarch of the Glen_, so I am feeling a wee bit Scottish...

I realize I've been listing my boutonnieres as being in the left lapel, when I've actually been wearing them in the right lapel, so as not to have them on the same side as the pocket square. Chalk up the confusion to right/left dyslexia (which I do suffer from a bit).  Since there are no buttonholes on the right side of my jackets, I use a pin to fasten the flower.

I got that book _The Boutonniere_ in the mail yesterday. Looks very nice. Great photos with ideas I want to try.

Vintage blue-grey two-button double-vented Harris tweed sportcoat from Hector Russell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
AE brown suede Delray split-toe lace-ups


----------



## Northeastern

*Simple*









J.Press Charcoal Sack Suit
BB Point Collar Oxford
J.Crew Knit Tie
LE Gingham Pocket Square
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE Woodstock Tassel Loafers
J.Crew Argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## farrago

Untilted said:


> im concluded that the best tie to go with a pink OCBD is argyll and sutherland rep.


For your consideration.

Over the years I have accumulated ties that would go well with a pink OCBD. The shirt could be worn with a charcoal or navy suit, a tan gabardine or poplin, or a charcoal and,perhaps, brown herringbone coat.

There's more to life than the Argyll and Sutherland tie.....


----------



## Larsd4

AldenPyle said:


> A lot of great stuff^, I am especially struck by Northwestern's 3 button sack and TMMKC's bit loafers.


AldenPyle, that is the best looking outfit I've seen in months. I wish I could pick colors like that. Nicely done.


----------



## hbs midwest

TMMKC said:


> B2 blue/white stripe OCBD
> Ferrell Reed tie
> Talbot PS (I think...the tag came off long ago)
> Freeman navy flannel 3/2 blazer
> Bills plain front khakis (1 3/4-inch cuff)
> B2 socks
> Alden Cape Cod bits that are in need of a shine (Funny. I seem to be wearing these a lot when I post. I swear do own plenty of other shoes, fellas!)
> B2 watch (not shown)
> Crookhorn leather web belt (not shown)
> 
> *I haven't worn a tie to a lunch meeting in some time. It must have worked because I picked up a good-sized project from a client today!


Looking very good, TMMKC--*very good!:thumbs-up:*

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday and Flurries*

Tried on the University Blazer at Bayshore BB--Miss Megan and the tailor have a go at it tomorrow.
On to Resume Crafters:
BB tattersall BD--navy/burgundy on white
BS regt--7th City of London--navy/wine block stripe
LLB khakis, usual specs
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington ancient 3/2 flannel
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl (need it today)

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Larsd4 said:


> AldenPyle, that is the best looking outfit I've seen in months. I wish I could pick colors like that. Nicely done.


AP...

Very well-put-together; totally in character.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> TMMKC-
> Looking like a business professional goes along way in obtaining new consulting assignments.


Amen to that. My industry has gotten so casual, that I relish in the few opportunities (mostly the odd client lunch, and professional association, chamber of commerce and charity non-profit meetings) I have anymore to wear a tie. I most often just don a blazer or odd jacket.


----------



## TMMKC

Brownshoe said:


> Suit up!
> 
> Southwick navy 3/2 sack suit, BB ocbd and tie, uninspiring Florsheims, antique Timex


I love that tie, Brownshoe!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## AldenPyle

LarsD4 - Thanks, I was hoping the red square would bring out the red in the tattersall, but it may have washed it out; HBS-THX, IamwhatIamwhatIam. 
Casual Friday








Note to Self: Have helper start ironing khakis.


----------



## Northeastern

*Casual Friday*

At home, writing a paper.

PRL Long sleeve polo, red
BB Chinos, Olive
Suede Slippers, no socks

Don't get too jealous gents, I have class at 8am tomorrow, so really my weekend is Friday and Sunday this week.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday Thaw by the Lake*

Got under .5" snow last night; it's already gone.:icon_smile:
BB OCBD--blue
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington ancient & venerable 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--silk sport motif print--nav/green/red
Schneider loden jagermantl (barely need it)

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Duck

73 in Virginia and it is a casual Friday.

Green trousers
Alden tassel loafers
Leatherman blue crab belt
white polo
no socks
wayfarers


----------



## mcarthur

northeastern-
good luck on the paper. Is this your thesis?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camelhair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## Topsider

Typical workweek attire, with a nod towards Spring:

Pink BB OCBD
JAB tie, light blue w/small pink & white foulard pattern
Bill's poplin khakis
Sebago Cayman II's in cordo
Khaki OTC cotton socks from LE
Burgundy calfskin belt from LE
Omega ref. 4800.31.01 on a brown alligator strap


----------



## Patrick06790

An old friend of mine who went back into the weeds for a few years is now back with the living, to the tune of two years' clean time, so a group of us are meeting for dinner and the usual church basement routine.

Just got this side vent 3-2.5 Brooks jacket from our own mack1121whatever. It has waist suppression via side panels (?) rather then the jarring dart, a bit more shoulder than I generally go for, and I like it a lot.


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> Just got this side vent 3-2.5 Brooks jacket


Sharp. I gotta ask, though...what's a "3-2.5" jacket?  Is there a third button somewhere?


----------



## Patrick06790

KentW said:


> Sharp. I gotta ask, though...what's a "3-2.5" jacket?  Is there a third button somewhere?


Yeah, but it's not completely rolled the way a sack jacket is.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
Levi's 501
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots


----------



## Northeastern

*The Joy of Saturday Class*

BB Uni Stripe OCBD
PRL Navy Cotton Sweater
PRL Chinos
LLB Boat Shoes


----------



## mcarthur

^In the future you might have to work weekends to get the project on your leaders desk on Monday morning


----------



## Topsider

Saturday attire, running errands (it's in the 40's outside today):

Yellow chamois shirt from LLB
Old Philip khakis from PRL
Brown leather belt w/brass roller buckle
Brown suede Topsiders w/o socks
Rolex Submariner ref. 14060M


----------



## Tom Rath

RL Norfolk jacket, heavy donegal tweed mostly black/white/tan with specs of color. Sometimes I wear it with the self-belt, sometimes not. Today im not

Black shetland sweater

Ecru OCBD

Old Levis 501s

Alden plain toe blucher, color 8 shell


----------



## Northeastern

mcarthur said:


> ^In the future you might have to work weekends to get the project on your leaders desk on Monday morning


Don't I know it. Fortunately I have the attire for such an occasion. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Patrick06790

A new frontier in the rehab racket: tonight a squirrely little kid asked me if I was a priest. Must have been the Episcopal crest on the tie (thanks Duck).

(Click)

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?3bb25ab9a5.jpg
https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?253ef18f5c.jpg


----------



## DocHolliday

Patrick06790 said:


> Just got this side vent 3-2.5 Brooks jacket from our own mack1121whatever. It has waist suppression via side panels (?) rather then the jarring dart, a bit more shoulder than I generally go for, and I like it a lot.


I like it too, Patrick. Very handsome.


----------



## enecks

Tom Rath, have you met Phil?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni pocket-square
JS suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
NM socks
testoni tassel loafers


----------



## neyus

DocHolliday said:


> Unusual piece of US-made vintage today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coat has flecks of white and various shades of blue, with navy piping on the pockets. I'll eventually get the buttons replaced, but will have to find something suitable.


A very nice coat, I especially like the piping and roll in the shoulders.


----------



## TradTeacher

Tom Rath--I really like that black Shetland. Is it from Spirit of Shetland?

TT:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250

Tom Rath said:


> RL Norfolk jacket, heavy donegal tweed mostly black/white/tan with specs of color. Sometimes I wear it with the self-belt, sometimes not. Today im not


That is one splendid looking jacket Tom. Thanks for allowing us that peek into your world!


----------



## Tom Rath

TradTeacher said:


> Tom Rath--I really like that black Shetland. Is it from Spirit of Shetland?
> 
> TT:teacha:


Yes, its from Spirit of Shetland. Cant imagine a reason Id get a shetland from somewhere else anymore. Perfect fit, about 300 colors to pick from, and less than $100.00.


----------



## spinlps

Tom Rath said:


> RL Norfolk jacket, heavy donegal tweed mostly black/white/tan with specs of color. Sometimes I wear it with the self-belt, sometimes not. Today im not
> 
> Black shetland sweater
> 
> Ecru OCBD
> 
> Old Levis 501s
> 
> Alden plain toe blucher, color 8 shell


I swear this is Phil... (that's a compliment). Nice work.


----------



## Tom Rath

Yup, its Phil. Got tired of the username so I thought Id switch it up.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Beefeater

Just back from Church:
Seersucker Suit, J. Crew
Dirty Bucs, Bass
Orange & Navy Repp Tie, Roundtree & York
White RL OCBD


----------



## topbroker

A very typical Sunday morning/early afternoon for me (I am a creature of routine):

Picked up Snackwells at local MotoMart
Coffee (Seattle Roast) for an hour at Atlanta Bread Company (reading Trollope's _Can You Forgive Her?_)
Lunch at Qdoba ("Naked Burrito" -- simply rice, chicken, mixed beans -- no cheese, sauce, etc.) (switch book to Fitzgerald's _Tender Is the Night_)
Visit to my pals at Appleton's Joseph A. Bank store (picked up two pairs of clearance OTC socks today) 
Visit to my tanning place to improve my coloration

Here's the outfit for that agenda:

Pendleton dark green blackwatch plaid SB 2B single-vent sportcoat
Pal Zileri black gabardine dress trousers, plain bottoms
Jos. A. Bank white button-down shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Black diamond-patterned OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers


----------



## nerdykarim




----------



## Hard2Fit

Looks good.


----------



## Brownshoe

Topbroker, don't ever change.

A rare outing for the bow tie. Maybe that's for the best? Cameo appearance by the storied BB University blazer.

I'm trying out a new pair of frames--60s NOS in a semi-transluscent smoked gray finish. I think they're pretty sharp.

Winthorpe!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
pocket-square
RLP sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Nice blazers, karim and shoe.


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> Nice blazers, karim and shoe.


Well-done, AP; Classic--yet again.

Enjoy Monday. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Moody Monday Madness*

Spent the weekend (when not in Church) in 501s and turtlenecks;
Twills and OCBD under the ecclesiastical Byzantine Lenten gear Saturday evening/Sunday morning...
Today, a moody, introspective (rainy) Monday at ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD, unversity stripe--burgundy
BS regt--Royal Marines (navy, dark red/leaf green/gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
Army-issue boot socks--hunter
LLB MHS
JAB ancient 3/2 sack--navy
PS--silk print, navy/green/red
Army-issue trenchcoat

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

One of Green Bay's last reputable men's clothiers, The Haberdasher, has been holding a "going out of business" sale (now in its "final week," but who knows?). Last week I picked up two sportcoats, two pair of dress trousers, and one pair of Pantherella socks for a mere $200.00 (I used my bargaining skills). First fruit of that purchase on display today, top item:

Bill Kaiserman rough-textured SB 3B ventless brown sportcoat with tan and black windowpanes, 85% baby alpaca/10% silk/5% nylon ($60.00!!)
Jos. A. Bank British tan cuffed trousers (borrowed from full suit)
Enro light blue point collar shirt
Cape Cod brown/cream patterned tie
Gold collar safety pin
Vintage brass tie slide with mother-of-pearl sailboat
Brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Brown leather dress belt with silver buckle, vertical score lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Sand-colored patterned OTC socks
Brown suede snaffle-bit loafers
Scala dark brown fedora with matching leather band, "Scala" pin
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar, at the ready (supposed to rain)
LL Bean 5-eyelet duck boots, brown uppers, also at the ready
Nike green/black umbrella, ditto


----------



## Northeastern

*Sweater Day*

PRL Red Cotton Crewneck Sweater
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue
J.Crew chinos, khaki
J.Crew belt, brown
LLB Boatshoes, Heavy Duty Handsewns
No socks (probably a mistake as it's cold today but will be warm tomorrow)

Hanging out on campus, trying to get some papers finished.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## tripreed

We could really use a picture from Mujib...it's been a while.


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> HSM sports coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambswool sweater
> HF cords
> H- ps


My favorite outfit out of the ones you've posted. The camel sport coat brings out the orange color really well. I need a lambswool sweater like that at some point.


----------



## zignatius

Brownshoe said:


> Topbroker, don't ever change.
> 
> A rare outing for the bow tie. Maybe that's for the best? Cameo appearance by the storied BB University blazer.
> 
> I'm trying out a new pair of frames--60s NOS in a semi-transluscent smoked gray finish. I think they're pretty sharp.
> 
> Winthorpe!


I like the frames, yes.

Far more Professor Jennings than Louis Winthorpe.

I like it all. Inspired colors. Bonus points for matching medallions w/ socks! Woot woot.


----------



## Patrick06790

On a whim (and inspired by Brownshoe) I bought a pair of regular Levis today.
Dug out the Quoddys, too.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

untilted-
Thank you


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


>


untucked??!!!! 

This is from last weekend:

press vintage tweed, ll bean shirt, bb bow, levi's, tassels, anglo american frames


----------



## AldenPyle

Tilt - If it is good enough for Al Jardine, it is good enough for me. This may be the last day for me to wear the Pendleton till next November. 








Great look, btw. Seems like Ford, from the Paper Chase.


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Great look, btw. Seems like Ford, from the Paper Chase.


When, when, are they going to put the complete _Paper Chase _out on DVD?


----------



## Brownshoe

AldenPyle said:


>


I really like this and my first reaction was "cool northern California 60s Americana vibe;" a very nice take on an aesthetic I like a lot. I'd also like to see the same clothes with tan/buff suede chukkas and maybe with Chuck Taylors?

Patrick--Looks great. I love camp mocs with jeans--I think they're one of those perfect pairings, like weejuns and chinos.

Untilted: Is this "neoprep?" I'm a fan.


----------



## AlanC

Jeans, untucked shirts--what's happening?!


----------



## Brownshoe

Also:

Thanks, Zignatius. Do you mean the design professor?

And Mac, as always you look smashing in your elegant attire. I always enjoy the clean, luxurious lines of your pieces, and your sophisticated and playful use of color.


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Untilted: Is this "neoprep?" I'm a fan.


Haha. It is intended to be TNSIL.

I saw this guy that defines Neoprep *very well* this past weekend:

GTH boatshoes: not sure if they are sperry, but each piece of the shoe is made of leather in a different color. (muted blue, muted green, muted red, etc) I like them.

medium blue chinos, uncuffed

Tasteful tattersall shirt, untucked

fuzzy fleece


----------



## kitonbrioni

CK jacket
RLPL sweater
DS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## TradTeacher

Untilted said:


> GTH boatshoes: not sure if they are sperry, but each piece of the shoe is made of leather in a different color. (muted blue, muted green, muted red, etc) I like them.


Tilt, did they look something like this?

TT:teacha:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sorority Formal this past Saturday...
lets say things went from semi-composed to a little out of hand with the night ending with Michael Jackson's Billy Jean. It's amazing how distended the stomach gets after a night of drinks and 5 or so plates of fruit...
https://img210.imageshack.us/my.php?image=thumbsuptradks1.jpghttps://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mjkylejasonon5.jpg


----------



## Tucker

Kiton overcoat
Brioni sport coat
NM pocket square
DG pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Martegani loafers

I must admit that I look rather swell today.


----------



## zignatius

Brownshoe said:


> Also:
> 
> Thanks, Zignatius. Do you mean the design professor?


Not the graphics pioneer (Thomas Jennings?), but nice coincidence. I was thinking Donald Sutherland in Animal House only because it was the first professor that came to mind. (Thanks for thinking my posts get lots and lots of thought. They don't.) More important: your ensem yesterday was all academia and excellent.

Patrick: Your 501s and vneck cashmere/lambswool is pretty much my default uniform. Dig out the Chucks and be my New England doppelganger. Yes, I flatter myself.

Tilt: incredible jacket. I like the combo!

AdamsSuther: Great look, heart the bows, but we need a rule for fraternity-basement photos. That is, assurance that we're not seeing a sausage fest. Whenever possible, show some of the attending Talent.

AldenPyle: Melikes. It's GTH shirt tails.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday at ResumeCrafters*

Wet and moody out there:
BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Bde of Guards
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, navy
Army-issue trenchcoat

Enjoy Tuesday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AdamsSutherland

zignatius said:


> AdamsSuther: Great look, heart the bows, but we need a rule for fraternity-basement photos. That is, assurance that we're not seeing a sausage fest. Whenever possible, show some of the attending Talent.


I'll have you know that the formal was at a country club... granted not one I'd ever plan on belonging too. Regardless, I'll make sure I get some better photos next time...


----------



## mcarthur

BS-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## wnh

^ Peek-a-boo.


Today:
Lands' End pinpoint button down, white w/ navy and pink check
Brooks Brothers light blue shetland
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
Weejuns


----------



## Untilted

TradTeacher said:


> Tilt, did they look something like this?
> 
> TT:teacha:


Yea looks like them. but these are mocs, the ones i saw are real boat shoes. I dig them a lot!


----------



## Naval Gent

Untilted said:


> Yea looks like them. but these are mocs, the ones i saw are real boat shoes. I dig them a lot!


 Just curious - what's the difference in TT's example and "real boat shoes"?

Scott


----------



## Untilted

Naval Gent said:


> Just curious - what's the difference in TT's example and "real boat shoes"?
> 
> Scott


this are boat shoes:

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...275&cp=1760781&ab=crosssell_2_2996276_2996275


----------



## Duck

The only difference I see is the laces. I have been sailing a long time and they both look like deck shoes to me. That being said, I am not wearing Polo Deck shoes while sailing.


----------



## Prepstyle

Banana Republic bold striped shirt
Bootcut denim
JM's
North Face Jacket


----------



## mcarthur

wnh said:


> ^ Peek-a-boo.
> 
> Today:
> Lands' End pinpoint button down, white w/ navy and pink check
> Brooks Brothers light blue shetland
> Brooks Brothers khaki twills
> Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
> Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
> Weejuns


be careful, that cat is a maneater


----------



## Naval Gent

Untilted said:


> this are boat shoes:
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...275&cp=1760781&ab=crosssell_2_2996276_2996275


 Ah, I see. Boat shoes have lacing like Bluchers. The others are like Camp Mocs.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Brownshoe

My favorite Brooks shirt and favorite Brooks jacket


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
JS sweater
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers


----------



## topbroker

(Not in the least trad today, but posting here to share the other comments.)

Starting to feel more spring-like in Wisconsin! 

Going this evening to the "Welcome Home" dinner for the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers Class A minor league baseball team, a Seattle Mariners affiliate here in Appleton. I'm a "team owner," as the team has a public ownership model (like the Green Bay Packers). A share goes for $50.00. The atmosphere at Fox Cities Stadium is very pleasant and I go to games frequently during the summer. When I go to night games straight from work, I go in my business attire (Marty Mathis will approve). I enjoy being the only one in the stadium dressed that way. On weekends I might be a little more casual.

As a team owner I know everyone in the front office, the radio announcer, the board of directors, and so on. That's something nice about small-city America, the "where everyone knows your name" effect. One can position oneself so much closer to institutions. If I were still in Chicago, I assure you that no one in the Cubs organization would care who I was. Nor would I be likely to be on a first-name basis with area mayors and other politicians, CEOs, museum directors, symphony conductors, and so on. Big cities have many attractions, but they are truly more impersonal; the machinery of things is at a greater distance unless one has considerable money, power, or family connections to begin with. Here in Wisconsin, to be involved at a high level, you just show up.

Black/white houndstooth silk/wool SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Pal Zileri black gabardine trousers, plain bottoms
White-on-white point collar French cuff shirt
Black/white slant-striped tie
Silver tie bar, angled down
Black silk pocket square, points up
White pom flower, right lapel
Checkerboard cufflinks
Black leather dress belt, silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Jos. A. Bank black OTC socks with multi-colored vertical stripes
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe lace-ups in black calf and black deerskin (pretty jazzy!)
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin
Nautica black DB topcoat (for extra warmth morning and evening only)


----------



## Sir Royston

*One of My favourite Suits*

Good Day All

Just thought i would share some images of todays attire
Vintage 3 piece bespoke brown tweed suit (dated 1963)
Shirt from Stanley Ley, London.. with (generic) stiff Day Collar
Maroon and Yellow Striped Braces
Link armbands
Hilditch and key fine socks with Thurston Suspenders
Vintage Hilditch Striped Tie
Vintage Tie Pin and oval Gold cufflinks
Vintage (1920) spectacles
My Grandfathers Double Albert Watch chain

What else.. hmm.. underwear.. yes!
RBH


----------



## hbs midwest

Employment-related correspondence--Are we having fun yet?
BB OCBD--white
BS repp--Old Downside (navy, wine/marigold stripes)
LLB khakis, usual specs
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL generic socks--navy
Cole-Haan full-strap loafers (1987 vintage--made in Maine)--burgundy calf
JAB 3/2 sack--navy
PS--white linen

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## wnh

topbroker said:


> Going this evening to the "Welcome Home" dinner for the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers Class A minor league baseball team, a Seattle Mariners affiliate here in Appleton.


Minor League Baseball is a beautiful thing. We've got a double-A team here (Springfield Cardinals), but I must say that the atmosphere, while fun and all, is a step down from the smaller organizations. Granted, they're only in their third year, so they've yet to settle in to have the (assumed) atmosphere of, say, the Durham Bulls, though I'm sure that organization has changed a lot with the move from A to AAA. No more Bull Durham, I'm assuming.

Anyway.

Lands' End pinpoint button down, white w/ thin blue stripes
Brooks Brothers kelly green cotton sweater
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle
J. Crew argyles, green w/ navy and light gray diamonds
Weejuns


----------



## BarristerJohn

Coolidge24 said:


> To my civil procedure class this evening


Ah yes, a 1L...


----------



## mcarthur

^ Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## hbs midwest

BarristerJohn said:


> Ah yes, a 1L...


Welcome to the neighbourhood, Counsellor!

hbs :icon_smile:


----------



## Northeastern

*Sockless and it feels so cold...*









GH Blazer
Robert Talbott White Point Collar French Cuff Shirt (new addition)
JAB Cufflinks (Silver Knots)
JAB Flat Front Houndstooth Slacks
Calvin Klein Tie (my homage to the trad king, kitonbrioni)
AE Burgundy Penny Loafers
BB Pocket Square

It's a serviceable outfit, but it's a bit too windy to be without socks today. I blame Brownshoe for putting the idea in my head with his recent post.


----------



## Northeastern

A shot of the pants, one shoe, and my incredible ivory legs...


----------



## mcarthur

^If you were on my staff and you came into my office sockless, I would offer you a pair of socks.


----------



## B R A N D X®

mcarthur said:


> ^If you were on my staff and you came into my office sockless, I would offer you a pair of socks.


But, at least, you most likely don't have to deal with guys showing up in flip-flops like I do at my shop!!!


----------



## enecks

Be careful, mcarthur. If you start offering up those OTC BS argyles as "punishment," you might see a glut of socklessness around the office .


----------



## Northeastern

mcarthur said:


> ^If you were on my staff and you came into my office sockless, I would offer you a pair of socks.


I would never go sockless to the office, but campus is different. That said, I think I'll stand outside my house for 3-5 minutes each morning before departing from now on, just to be sure.


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


>


I think I like this one the best. The yellow and tan really work well together.

B-Shoe: Thanks. Suede boots, yes, Chuck Taylors, no. Converse sneakers must be on my list of irrational dislikes. BTW, I like the black knit tie with that get up. I envy the knot, especially. What's the make. I like the Brooks knit ties, but somehow the knot always comes out looking like a huge ball of yarn.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Thank you
Nice attire! What happen to your pocket square?


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> AP-
> Thank you
> Nice attire! What happen to your pocket square?


I'm going for just a peek.


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

AldenPyle said:


>


That's great! Press?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
JS sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons


----------



## AldenPyle

aboutsomeoneelse said:


> That's great! Press?


Thanks. Yes, I am trying to attract spring by wearing a Linen Silk Blend. Spring is playing hard to get.


----------



## topbroker

Love the collar safety pin!


----------



## paper clip

Tilt, NIIIIIIICE!

Trying to get springy around here.

LE cotton/cashmere navy v-neck
LE pinpoint lt. blue univ stripe BD










LE navy surcingle 
Bills M2 with diaper










First time this year for the Nordstrom saddle bucks!
LE gray cotton socks










Good day all!


----------



## Tucker

paper clip said:


> Bills M2 with diaper


Is that a new feature? I get the newsletter, but I don't recall anything about this.


----------



## AldenPyle

paper clip said:


> Good day all!


I swear, I learn something new everytime I log on this thread. The white laces with these shoes look great. I wouldn't have thought of that in a million Sundays.


----------



## TMMKC

Untilted: Fantastic tie!

Paper Clip: Love those shoes!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday*

BB pinpoint BD--blue tattersall on white
BS regt--Royal Irish Fusiliers (navy/hunter/red)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--silk print, navy/green/red

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## paper clip

Tucker said:


> Is that a new feature? I get the newsletter, but I don't recall anything about this.


It's my term for what pleats do for me. I believe I stole it from Patrick.:icon_smile_wink:



AldenPyle said:


> I swear, I learn something new everytime I log on this thread. The white laces with these shoes look great. I wouldn't have thought of that in a million Sundays.


Laces are actually light tan. They matched the shoes when new, but the bucks have gotten dirtier....increasing the contrast.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Very nice!! I'm wearing a similar suit today. Now, if I could just figure out a way to sneak into your closet and borrow that tie. The tie is the best part!


----------



## topbroker

^ LoneSuit, we've been missing your excellent outfits!


----------



## Patrick06790

paper clip said:


> It's my term for what pleats do for me. I believe I stole it from Patrick.:icon_smile_wink:


Not me. I can't remember who coined that one. It's pretty good, though.


----------



## J Jarvis

*A Trad "What are you Wearing?"*

Gosh, you guys are putting this old English Prof. to shame, and making me think I'm too old for this kind of fun. Anyway, here goes (still boring):

Darker blue Merona Jeans
Black Polo tee
Ruff Hewn Ochre-colored cotton army style shirt
Black wool blazer
Black plain leather belt with silver buckle
Black cowboy boots

I know what you're all thinking--that's OK. I'm still enjoying this "banter."


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## Untilted

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Very nice!! I'm wearing a similar suit today. Now, if I could just figure out a way to sneak into your closet and borrow that tie. The tie is the best part!


Thanks, all. The tie is from Ben Silver. They carry beautiful regimental ties.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> Not me. I can't remember who coined that one. It's pretty good, though.


huh, I coulda sworn it was you, and it sounds clever like something you'd coin, but my research provided the following post from whence I must have stolen the metaphor...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=457000&postcount=11

Props to "Big Toe 67"!


----------



## Laxplayer

Great looking shoes, paperclip. I have a pair of Nordstrom dirty bucks.


----------



## Prepstyle

Navy Blazer
JCrew Blue/Green Check Shirt - Straight Collar
JCrew Lime Green w/ Navy Bar Stripe Tie
JCrew Stone Essential Chinos
Sperry A/O Boat shoes
no socks
VV blue "waves and anchors" belt


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sahara AO Sperry Tops
J.Crew tan cords
Custom Leather Man Ltd. navy surcingle
Navy PRL rugby
light french grey TNF softshell jacket


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Mason's pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambswool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sports coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambswool sweater
> HF cords
> H- ps


Well done, sir. I like your PS a lot.


----------



## topbroker

This morning at a gas station a fellow saw me in my full outfit including hat and sunglasses and asked: "FBI agent?" Which kind of made my day (especially considering my Eliot Ness avatar). 

Burberry DB ventless navy blazer with gold buttons
Light gray cuffed wool trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton spread-collar French cuff shirt
Jos. A. Bank zig-zag patterned tie in gold and brown
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Lemon-colored carnation, right lapel
Trafalgar dark gold patterned braces
Vintage cufflinks, intricately etched squares on plain gold circle background



Silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, silver chain attached to trouser waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Jos. A. Bank charcoal patterned OTC socks
AE Delray brown suede split-toe lacups
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers
Oakley sunglasses
Lawman attitude, apparently


----------



## J Jarvis

*Trad "What are you wearing*

McArthur,

I want both outfits--the one you wore yesterday and the one you're wearing today. You're the man--all class. Even the hat suits you.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday--Business Casual, After a Fashion*

Wow--TopBroker, you've got the style corner this time!
In marked contrast:
BB OCBD--pink, open collar
LLB twills, usual specs--loden green
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/hunter/dark red/tan
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--silk fox-hunt print

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> Well done, sir. I like your PS a lot.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

J Jarvis said:


> McArthur,
> 
> I want both outfits--the one you wore yesterday and the one you're wearing today. You're the man--all class. Even the hat suits you.


Thank you. My attire is very ease to duplicate. Go to Chicago and walk up and down the miracle mile and you will find all the components of my attire.


----------



## mcarthur

TB-
I like the sound of your attire


----------



## 3button Max

*threads*

red university stripe B2-
long tie w/ coffee motifs-strangely homemade thrifted-I think
grey flannels
Harris tweed blue (regretably a 2 button)
brown saddle shoes

pretty dull compared to broker et. al.


----------



## topbroker

Thanks for the kind words, gents!


----------



## mcarthur

^Congratulations on 3,000 postings


----------



## wnh

It's spring, but it hasn't felt like it the past few days. Especially not in my cold office, where even if it's 65 outside I've got to have a sweater on.

Polo madras
Brooks Brothers shetland
Bills M2
Leatherman Ltd. grosgrain belt
J. Crew socks
Weejuns








In need of a shave. And I love this shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Barneys sweater
Oxxford pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
MN loafers


----------



## tripreed

wnh,

Good use of the pink grosgrain belt. I have one, and sometimes find it difficult to wear; I think that wearing it with the madras shirt was a good choice.


----------



## AldenPyle

https://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w254/AldenPyle/******.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Marco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> https://i178.photobucket.com/albums/w254/AldenPyle/******.jpg


Love this. Simplicity.


----------



## topbroker

Northeast Wisconsin's best weather so far in 2008 -- sunny, 60s, light breeze, lovely. Ran all my Saturday errands, now listening to my minor league Wisconsin Timber Rattlers on the road (Quad Cities) on the Internet while I type this. Chris Mehring, the Rattlers radio announcer, is a great guy, friend of mine, and writes the best baseball blog that I've seen: check it out if you're a fan.

https://rattler-radio.blogspot.com/

Palm Beach dark brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Taupe cuffed wool trousers
Jos. A. Bank dark brown merino wool long-sleeved polo, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Brown silk pocket square, points up
Medium brown leather dress belt with gold buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Vintage Dobbs cognac felt fedora, matching band with buckle, feather (first wearing!)


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice fedora


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
Brioni pocket-square
NM tie
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps


----------



## anglophile23

today:
no-name brown tweed jackets for ebay
BB forward point OC
Thurston sleave garters
PLR silk ps 
LE chinos
argyles
generic brown leather belt
cheap Dexter saddles

tonight for La Cenerentola
the above
AE shell Macniel longwings
BB #1 mini stripe bowtie


----------



## Patrick06790

I should have Ralphus snap these before, not after. Way off the Trad reservation today with pleats and darted side-vented blazer. Overdressing for work came in very handy today; I had to take a med-seeking resident to two different hospitals and was met with a welcome degree of cooperation from the staff people at both venues.

And I had the dubious pleasure, in the course of a thoroughly futile and exasperating evening, of this exchange:

Nurse: Are you the director at Space Camp?
Self: Hell, no. I'm a sportswriter.

Watch is an old Waltham auto. Shoes are Faconnable/AEs that appeared on eBay a while back and got snapped up right quick.

BB outlet shirt; no-name eBay blazer; Berle flannels; Hober square; thrifted tie; grey/blue SmartWool argyles (not shown).


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Corbin cords
H- ps


----------



## Patrick06790

*Back on track*

Bleary.

Wretched woman who "manages" the building came by to nag me about the truck, which is unregistered because the City of Torrington refuses to believe I no longer live there and persists in dunning me for taxes. Should have kept on last night's stuff for the sake of moral authority.

Why any of this concerns the WW beats me, but she is a professional nag and, I suppose, must always be on the lookout for opportunities to practice her craft.

I know opinions vary quite a bit on windbreakers. This is a McGregor Drizzler. I got two - navy and tan - from Restoration Hardware some time back at an absurdly low price, something like $20 shipped.


----------



## Topsider

I like the Drizzler. Buying both colors was a wise move. As for the truck, is it old enough to register it as an antique vehicle yet?

What are the shoes, by the way? Apologies if they were identified in an earlier post.

Edit: Whoops, there it is. Never mind.


----------



## Patrick06790

KentW said:


> I like the Drizzler. Buying both colors was a wise move. As for the truck, is it old enough to register it as an antique vehicle yet?


1983 - I think it's now an antique for DMV pruposes.


----------



## nerdykarim

More of the same from me:








Brooksease sack, Aquascutum gingham PS
LE Hyde Park, Charvet silk knit
Lambourne moleskins


----------



## topbroker

Another lovely day in Northeast Wisconsin, although that does mean an early start to the familiar sartorial sins of summer. I was reminded, for example, as if I needed the reminder, that 55-year-olds do not look good in flip-flops, especially away from the beach.  

All I can do is lead by example:

Bill Kaiserman rough-textured SB 3B ventless brown sportcoat with tan and black windowpanes, 85% baby alpaca/10% silk/5% nylon
JAB British tan cuffed wool trousers (borrowed from suit; they go with this sportcoat well)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Burgundy leather dress belt with silver buckle (I meant to grab the medium brown belt, but what the heck)
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
Bass medium brown tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Vintage 1980s Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn Kent model for Harrison's Ltd suit
Plain Clothes private label shirt
Ben Silver tie
RLP pocket square
Trafalgar braces
Carolina Artisans socks
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


----------



## DocHolliday

Great looking knit, Nerdy. Alan, your tie is sharp too. Is it a knit or a grenadine? I'm guessing the latter, but it's hard to tell on my monitor.


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, grenadine.


----------



## Untilted

Nerdykarim, great outfit!


----------



## TMMKC

Patrick06790 said:


> Shoes are Faconnable/AEs that appeared on eBay a while back and got snapped up right quick.


Patrick, outstanding shoes!


----------



## wnh

Warm and lazy Sunday.

Lands' End polo, navy
Sonoma seersucker shorts (I know, I know)
J. Crew emblematic belt, navy w/ ducks
no socks
L.L. Bean Casco Bay boat mocs


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> ^Yes, grenadine.


Looks great. I love that shade--it's similar to the knit tie from Manton's WAYWT pics on SF.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton jacket
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
NM belt
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Great look, AlanC, you are the master of color and pattern. What exactly would you call that particular lapel: 3/2, 3 button or what. 
Good as usual NK. 
Patrick - Are those British Khaki M1's?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Untilted

3 rolled to 2.5.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Patrick - Are those British Khaki M1's?


Flannel-lined from Lands End. Fishing pants, essentially. It was chilly.


----------



## vwguy

A little backstory, I got a call over the weekend to be an extra in the Johnny Depp movie about John Dillinger that's partially being filmed in town! I go in today for wardrobe & a haircut and they asked me to wear:
a white undershirt
long jongs (huh?)
dark pants (dark olive chinos)
brown or black shoes (black AE MacNeils)
I think it's weird they're asking me to dress a certain way so they can put me in their clothes later on, but who am I to complain 

Patrick, I get to play a reporter!

Brian


----------



## paper clip

vwguy said:


> A little backstory, I got a call over the weekend to be an extra in the Johnny Depp movie about John Dillinger that's partially being filmed in town! I go in today for wardrobe & a haircut and they asked me to wear:
> a white undershirt
> long jongs (huh?)
> dark pants (dark olive chinos)
> brown or black shoes (black AE MacNeils)
> I think it's weird they're asking me to dress a certain way so they can put me in their clothes later on, but who am I to complain
> 
> Patrick, I get to play a reporter!
> 
> Brian


VERY interesting. This merits its own thread. Remeber to keep it 'tradly' and clothing minded first, so it doesn't disappear to the interchange! :icon_smile_wink:

Perhaps they're only going to dress you in a coat and shirt and tie because you will only be "scene" from the waist up - the pants and shoes are unremarkable-sounding enough so that they wouldn't be noticed if they happen to appear in a long or crowd shot...

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## vwguy

paper clip said:


> VERY interesting. This merits its own thread. Remeber to keep it 'tradly' and clothing minded first, so it doesn't disappear to the interchange! :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Perhaps they're only going to dress you in a coat and shirt and tie because you will only be "scene" from the waist up - the pants and shoes are unremarkable-sounding enough so that they wouldn't be noticed if they happen to appear in a long or crowd shot...
> 
> Good luck, and enjoy!


I'm leaving in a few minutes, I'll report back on the clothes later 

Brian


----------



## Northeastern

BB Merino Wool Sweater, Navy
PRL Pink Uni Stripe OCBD
BB Chinos
BB Camel Hair Sportcoat, Chocolate Brown Windowpane Pattern
BB Pocket Square, paisley
J.Crew Driving mocs
some sort of argyle sock

No tie right now, just putting together another group project that America's business schools seem so fond of.


----------



## topbroker

I am deliberately de-formalizing the double-breasted suit I'm wearing today by pairing it with a button-down shirt and Euro-loafers. Contrarian me! I'm going to the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers opening game after work tonight, in suit and tie of course, although I'll replace my fedora with a Timber Rattlers cap. 

Navy mini-check double-breasted ventless suit
Polo white button-down
Purple patterned tie
Buzzing fly tie tack (not sure of the vintage, but people love this piece; a real conversation starter!)
Purple patterned silk pocket square, points up
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Baseball lapel pin, left lapel
Purple patterned braces with gold and light blue mini-squares
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
JAB navy patterned OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Wisconsin Timber Rattlers cap for later
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar (slight chance of rain, but I also might need this for warmth at the ball park tonight)


----------



## TMMKC

Blue/Brown/Green B2 tattersall BD
B2 navy Shetland wool sweater vest
Gap 1969 dark wash jeans
Navy/Green/Brown B2 Argyle socks
Brown AE Thayers
Chocolate brown no-name corduroy 2B jacket
Brown B2 belt
B2 watch with Blue/Navy ribbon band

Though the calendar says April, daytime temps are still not reliably in the 60s, so the spring/summer clothes will stay in storage another week or so.


----------



## video2

:icon_smile:Just perfect SUPER


----------



## hbs midwest

vwguy said:


> A little backstory, I got a call over the weekend to be an extra in the Johnny Depp movie about John Dillinger that's partially being filmed in town! I go in today for wardrobe & a haircut and they asked me to wear:
> a white undershirt
> long jongs (huh?)
> dark pants (dark olive chinos)
> brown or black shoes (black AE MacNeils)
> I think it's weird they're asking me to dress a certain way so they can put me in their clothes later on, but who am I to complain
> 
> Patrick, I get to play a reporter!
> 
> Brian


Verrrry interesting, Brian....

I was doing grad reading (Medieval History) at UC-Berkeley during the summer of 1967; answered a poster calling for extras for _The Graduate_...was was turned down due to Cole-Haan shoes and "business-community" hair...Have fun in your cinema experience!

Tell us all (well, almost all) about it! :icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Again*

Both the young one and mrs hbs are still on the low side of recouperation from their respective viruses--Spent Saturday running errands in
PRL golf shirt--navy
BB patch Madras (2005 red/navy/green/gold pallette) shorts
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Only family member in church yesterday:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Royal Irish Fusiliers (navy/hunter/red)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
No-name wool OTC--navy
Cole-Haan full-strap loafers--burgundy calf (1980s vintage, still made in Maine)
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--line/cotton, red
Jacket & tie came off--black cassock, dark red brocade dalmatic & stole went on for church...

Afterwards picked up April acquisition BB University Blazer on way home.

Ran Sunday errands in same OCBD, BB Fair Isle pullover vest, BB khaki shorts & mocs.

Back to the job market today:
BB OCBD--blue
BS repp--ruby w/narrow marigold stripes
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
JPress surcingle--wine
BB Argylls--burgundy/navy/marigold, pale blue rakers
LLB mocs
BB University Blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, wine

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## Sir Royston

Northeastern said:


> A shot of the pants, one shoe, and my incredible ivory legs...


Have I stumbled into Miami Vice by accident? I thought this was the TRAD Forum!! (grin)


----------



## Northeastern

Sir Royston said:


> Have I stumbled into Miami Vice by accident? I thought this was the TRAD Forum!! (grin)


It doesn't become Miami Vice until i break out my Armani linen suit in a light fuschia with a black silk shirt. I usually wear that outfit when I hop into a speedboat with my friend Tubbs, as we chase criminals whilst listening to synthesizer music.

Good Times.


----------



## topbroker

^ I think of socklessness as pretty trad -- or preppy, anyway.


----------



## Northeastern

Today's ensemble...figured it was worth a photo


----------



## topbroker

Northeastern said:


> Today's ensemble...figured it was worth a photo


You're hired!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Untilted

AP, that coat length is perfect for you.

great sport coat.


----------



## Northeastern

*Opening Day*

Opening Day at Fenway, I've never had tickets for an interesting Red Sox game, usually I get seats for some game against Texas in Mid July when nothing of note is happening in baseball.

J.Crew OCBD, White
PRL Cotton Crewneck Sweater, Navy
PRL Jeans
LLB Boatshoes
PRL Argyle Socks
Red Sox cap

I'll probably wear some sort of non-trad fleece jacket. Sorry gents, can't seem the get the courage up to wear a Press sack to the ballpark.


----------



## topbroker

Northeastern said:


> Sorry gents, can't seem the get the courage up to wear a Press sack to the ballpark.


Try to eventually! I go to all weekday Wisconsin Timber Rattler games in business formal wear, and get lots of positive comments. I'm "the guy with the tie"! I do wear a Timber rattlers cap, of course.


----------



## Sartre

Northeastern said:


> Opening Day at Fenway, I've never had tickets for an interesting Red Sox game, usually I get seats for some game against Texas in Mid July when nothing of note is happening in baseball.
> 
> J.Crew OCBD, White
> PRL Cotton Crewneck Sweater, Navy
> PRL Jeans
> LLB Boatshoes
> PRL Argyle Socks
> Red Sox cap
> 
> I'll probably wear some sort of non-trad fleece jacket. Sorry gents, can't seem the get the courage up to wear a Press sack to the ballpark.


Sounds like the perfect outfit for an old, loose-fitting tweed sport coat!

Tjs


----------



## Northeastern

Sartre said:


> Sounds like the perfect outfit for an old, loose-fitting tweed sport coat!
> 
> Tjs


If you had a beer belly like mine, you'd know that very few of your tweed jackets fit loose.


----------



## eagle2250

Today we finalize our tax returns (no need to hurry, if you have to give even more back!), so I'm wearing my casual (pretend to be) accountant attire...

BB OCBD, white
Levi 501 Originals
Col Littleton Cinch Buckle belt, dark walnut calf (I think)
Alden Longwings, in #8 shell and 
BB argyle socks...

Now where did I put that green eyeshade(!)??


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

topbroker said:


> Try to eventually! I go to all weekday Wisconsin Timber Rattler games in business formal wear, and get lots of positive comments. I'm "the guy with the tie"! I do wear a Timber rattlers cap, of course.


"The guy with the tie" Very nice  You are sooo my hero Topbroker!!


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> "The guy with the tie" Very nice  You are sooo my hero Topbroker!!


Thank you kindly, LoneSuit!

You haven't shared any of your great outfits in a while...


----------



## topbroker

I'm working from home today because I was suddenly hit by a bug last night at the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers game. I toyed with the notion that it might have had something to do with the two burgers I ate at the game, but those babies were very well-done (as I like them) so I don't think it can have been that. And stomach involvement has been fairly mild. The main symptom was a sudden case of the chills, followed by restless fitful sleep and a 100 degree temperature this morning. 

So I'm taking it easy today, catching up on my work email and other light remote tasks, eating bland rice and ginger ale. Nonetheless, I did get dressed, because I had to leave the apartment briefly to get my morning coffee and Snackwells. I also might go to a meeting of a local professional aliance later this afternoon, if I'm feeling up to it. 

As always, my cat Claire is visibly delighted to have me home for the day.

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
JAB grey herringbone cuffed cotton trousers (new purchase, first wearing; the trousers have a medium heaviness and are very nice for business casual purposes)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down
Green/grey geometric-patterned tie
Green silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black leather dress belt, silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
JAB charcoal grey patterned OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Polo wireframe eyeglasses (couldn't be bothered putting in my contacts today)

Overall, the outfit is jauntier than I feel!


----------



## Haystack

https://imageshack.us

LE Orginal Fit (low and slim) Jean Style cotton pants
Dillards cotton vest
BB shirt
Armani wool/silk tie
LE Suede wingtips


----------



## topbroker

^ Very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
nice attire


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## babycatcher

*1st post*

Dear all:

As a first post, I just wanted to confess that I have been lurking in the forums for a little over a year now. In short order, I found myself drawn to the Trad forum and its many sages.

Having reached a point in life where I can begin to explore those things that are truly the highest quality, I would have been lost without so many of you, too numerous to thank, as my guides.

I have discovered so many wonderful things based upon your recommendations: Bills (if you haven't already, please consider trying the driving twills!), Alden shoes in shell cordovan, the joy of a custom-fitted OCBD, etc. What I quickly learned is that many of your favorites are not only exceptionally well-made, but also supremely comfortable. As a result, getting spiffed-up for work each morning is not a chore, but a pleasure.

This site is indeed life changing. It is also wonderful to know that there are still so many people that pay attention to detail. I hope that I may contribute to the forum in the future.

Today:

Bespoke sack blazer
MTM OCBD
BB Repp in red & whie
Bills 8.5 oz twills, British Khaki (cuffs, of course)
Pantherella argyles
A 986 color #8

Don't ask what it would have been a year ago.


----------



## B R A N D X®

babycatcher said:


> Dear all:
> 
> As a first post, I just wanted to confess that I have been lurking in the forums for a little over a year now. In short order, I found myself drawn to the Trad forum and its many sages.
> 
> Having reached a point in life where I can begin to explore those things that are truly the highest quality, I would have been lost without so many of you, too numerous to thank, as my guides.
> 
> I have discovered so many wonderful things based upon your recommendations: Bills (if you haven't already, please consider trying the driving twills!), Alden shoes in shell cordovan, the joy of a custom-fitted OCBD, etc. What I quickly learned is that many of your favorites are not only exceptionally well-made, but also supremely comfortable. As a result, getting spiffed-up for work each morning is not a chore, but a pleasure.
> 
> This site is indeed life changing. It is also wonderful to know that there are still so many people that pay attention to detail. I hope that I may contribute to the forum in the future.
> .


Well said!


----------



## playdohh22

^ Welcome ! :icon_smile:

Do I look like a clown ? With the many different colors and patterns, that I'm sure I didn't coordinate nicely.


----------



## mcarthur

babycatcher-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## AldenPyle

mac - thanks, I like today's sweater. Pink but subtle.
Tilt- Nice of you to say. Strangely, the jacket is also a short (40S) from BB. Maybe the waist suppression on this makes a difference. Maybe wearing a short jacket combined with the boxiness of Press shoulders combined with no waist suppression makes the one you didn't like look kind of like a square rather than a triangle or a rectangle.


----------



## Untilted

yea, maybe that;s why. i think the BB fits you much better.


----------



## A.Squire

playdohh22 said:


> ^ Welcome ! :icon_smile:
> 
> Do I look like a clown ? With the many different colors and patterns, that I'm sure I didn't coordinate nicely.


doughie, please, no more pictures. Ever. Or least 'till you've read the 'istorical threads o' trad.

Seriously, your look is off. Way off.

*I can't even edit to be nice. Sorry. It's all wrong, even for me and there's no need to look me up. I'm oftener wrong than right.


----------



## A.Squire

babycatcher said:


> Dear all:
> 
> As a first post, I just wanted to confess that I have been lurking ...


Friend, that's an awful stage name you've chosen to pair with the words *confess* and *lurking*. r u a n o b / g y n d o c ?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM silk pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Grenson monkstraps


----------



## A.Squire

^ with fresh eyes this am, it's not _that _bad. Sorry.


----------



## Northeastern

JAB Suit
BB original polo collar OCBD, Blue
RL Rugby Bow Tie
PRL Pocket Square
J.Crew Argyles
PRL Burgundy Belt
AE McAllister Wingtips in Burgundy Calf


----------



## playdohh22

A.Squire said:


> doughie, please, no more pictures. Ever. Or least 'till you've read the 'istorical threads o' trad.
> 
> Seriously, your look is off. Way off.
> 
> *I can't even edit to be nice. Sorry. It's all wrong, even for me and there's no need to look me up. I'm oftener wrong than right.


:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## topbroker

playdohh22 said:


> :icon_headagainstwal


^ Don't let it concern you. There can quite a bit of male rough-housing on the boards -- particularly at Style Forum, which has a notably higher Amjack quotient than AAAC. (Fedora Lounge, with as many women as men, is appreciably gentler than either of those.) Be confident and healthy of ego!


----------



## Northeastern

topbroker said:


> ^ Don't let it concern you. There can quite a bit of male rough-housing on the boards -- particularly at Style Forum, which has a notably higher Amjack quotient than AAAC. (Fedora Lounge, with as many women as men, is appreciably gentler than either of those.) Be confident and healthy of ego!


Keep posting your photos, getting criticized can really help you in the long run. I'm a much better shopper after a year on this board than before, mostly due to the negative replies.


----------



## topbroker

So I would have stayed home today, and I might not even have gotten dressed up today, because my temperature is actually running a degree higher than yesterday. But yesterday afternoon I got a call from a veep who said the CEO had requested me to help with training sessions at 6:00 AM (for 3rd shift manufacturing) and 1:00 PM today. What can one say? I have a moody CEO who once went ballistic on me for missing a meeting in the middle of a blizzard. I don't want to risk his wrath if I can help it. So I pulled myself out of bed at an ungodly hour and somehow made the 45 minute drive to arrive by 6:00. The only consolation is, I'll be out of here promptly at 2:00, since I'll be at low ebb by then (actually, I am already) and will have put in eight hours by that point anyway.

That's my sob story, and I'm sticking to it!

Vintage BB SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
JAB cuffed black corduroys
BB red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Wide black leather belt with silver buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
JAB black/navy argyle OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Nautica black DB wool topcoat (It got wintry again)
Black leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
Black/white speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## Brownshoe

playdohh22 said:


> ^ Welcome ! :icon_smile:
> 
> Do I look like a clown ? With the many different colors and patterns, that I'm sure I didn't coordinate nicely.


Hmmm...not really "trad" or "Ivy," but if I saw you out on the street I would think "that guy has style."

Cool look. If you're interested in pursuing a more traditional Ivy League style, hang around here for a while. You'll be buttoned-down, flat-fronted, sacked, cuffed, and repped in no time.

I really dig the red shoes, btw.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

What the heck is an Amjack?


----------



## Northeastern

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> What the heck is an Amjack?


American Jackass or something like that. Basically its a term for those people who think that today's Abercrombie & Fitch is "classic or preppy."


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Northeastern said:


> American Jackass or something like that. Basically its a term for those people who think that today's Abercrombie & Fitch is "classic or preppy."


Thanks for the clarification. I keep seeing that here and on the style forum. I always thought those people were referred to as Aberzombies.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Navy blue 3 button suit
French blue microcheck shirt
Pink and White striped tie (I'm not sure which number BB assigns to this stripe)
Burgundy lace ups and belt

Stone colored rain coat


----------



## playdohh22

topbroker said:


> ^ Don't let it concern you. There can quite a bit of male rough-housing on the boards -- particularly at Style Forum, which has a notably higher Amjack quotient than AAAC. (Fedora Lounge, with as many women as men, is appreciably gentler than either of those.) Be confident and healthy of ego!


That is the reason why I have never posted a WAYWT on SF.



Northeastern said:


> Keep posting your photos, getting criticized can really help you in the long run. I'm a much better shopper after a year on this board than before, mostly due to the negative replies.


Thanks, will do. And appreciate your kind words.



Brownshoe said:


> Hmmm...not really "trad" or "Ivy," but if I saw you out on the street I would think "that guy has style."
> 
> Cool look. If you're interested in pursuing a more traditional Ivy League style, hang around here for a while. You'll be buttoned-down, flat-fronted, sacked, cuffed, and repped in no time.
> 
> I really dig the red shoes, btw.


Yes, thats what I'm going for, a trad look. But I'm not quite there yet. I am still stocking up on some staples and have much to learn to learn from all of you. :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> What the heck is an Amjack?


If you Google "Tucker Max" you will learn more than you really wanted to know.


----------



## babycatcher

A.Squire said:


> Friend, that's an awful stage name you've chosen to pair with the words *confess* and *lurking*. r u a n o b / g y n d o c ?


A. Squire--I am--but just high risk/complicated pregnancies. For those that know me---I am told I have a dark side outside of work.


----------



## playdohh22




----------



## Duck

A better look play. Cuff your pants next time and you should get a smaller belt, looks a little big.

Nice Job


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I agree with Duck. A much better effort. I like your tie.


----------



## hbs midwest

BabyCatcher...

Welcome to the neighbourhood...:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday and Overcast by the Lake*

Out yesterday with a mini-version of the bug that hit mrs hbs and the young one; lounged around in tennis shorts, navy seminary sweatshirt, and ancient LLB moosehide slippers. Trust me, no style statement there.

After taking the young gentleman to school (and a subsequent bodywork-generating encounter with a truck on Capitol Drive) back at the outplacement folks:
BB Madras BD (LS)--khaki/wine/navy/yellow
Thomas Pink sleeve bands
BS regt--left in dresser
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB University Blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, navy
Army-issue trenchcoat

A good middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Duck said:


> A better look play. Cuff your pants next time and you should get a smaller belt, looks a little big.
> 
> Nice Job


+1 more.

Progress, not perfection--but you're on your way.

Love the foxed/brogued captoe shoes--source?:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## longwing

playdohh22 said:


>


PD,

Your looking way trad now. You look like you may be wearing someone else's belt though.

I kind of liked the prior outfit too.

lw


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps


----------



## wnh

playdohh22 said:


> ^ Welcome ! :icon_smile:
> 
> Do I look like a clown ? With the many different colors and patterns, that I'm sure I didn't coordinate nicely.


My critique, for what it's worth, and only to be helpful:

What is the pattern on the shirt? Looks like uni-stripe, but maybe I'm wrong. If so, seems funny in a non-button-down. If not, nevermind.

It's a little late (or really early, depending on how you look at it) for a wool plaid tie. And I think a wool plaid tie is too casual for a straight-collar shirt -- button-downs only, I would think.

Cardigan looks bid -- it's bunching up at your wrist, and seems kind of baggy on the whole. Of course, that could just be because of your stance.

Try cuffing the jeans.

The red shoes are fun, but maybe not best with a tie.

All in all, not horrible, but there's work to be done. Not that you have to do a lot of work to necessarily be 'trad' (unless that's what you want), just some kinks to work out to be well dressed in general.


----------



## playdohh22

Duck said:


> A better look play. Cuff your pants next time and you should get a smaller belt, looks a little big.
> 
> Nice Job


I always thought cuff pants came cuffed.  And yes the belt is I think two sizes bigger then my usual. I had to button it to the last hole.



hbs midwest said:


> +1 more.
> 
> Progress, not perfection--but you're on your way.
> 
> Love the foxed/brogued captoe shoes--source?:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


They are the same AE "Sanfords" that I posted in the what footwear are you wearing thread.



wnh said:


> My critique, for what it's worth, and only to be helpful:
> 
> What is the pattern on the shirt? Looks like uni-stripe, but maybe I'm wrong. If so, seems funny in a non-button-down. If not, nevermind.
> 
> It's a little late (or really early, depending on how you look at it) for a wool plaid tie. And I think a wool plaid tie is too casual for a straight-collar shirt -- button-downs only, I would think.
> 
> Cardigan looks bid -- it's bunching up at your wrist, and seems kind of baggy on the whole. Of course, that could just be because of your stance.
> 
> Try cuffing the jeans.
> 
> The red shoes are fun, but maybe not best with a tie.
> 
> All in all, not horrible, but there's work to be done. Not that you have to do a lot of work to necessarily be 'trad' (unless that's what you want), just some kinks to work out to be well dressed in general.


Thanks a lot for the critique, it will take it to good use in the future. I mean, I don't really mind a critique, but just not too harsh please.  Oh yeah about the cardigan, my mom bought it for me on sale, that should explain all the extra space.


----------



## Untilted

play, you look like a different person!


----------



## wnh

For a trip to the library tonight:

Hathaway white w/ blue stripe pinpoint button-down
Bass Pro Shops (of all places) shetland, saddle shoulders
Polo khakis
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
no socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## svb

Never far from the bar!!

LE OCBD
VV tie
Club Room (Macys) blazer
Murray's reds

Comments/criticism welcome (other than the fact that my shirt's sleeves are noticeably too short -- I know that one already. )


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM pocket-square
Carroll sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Frye boots


----------



## cdcro

Daddy blue LE OCBD
British kahki wool trousers
Burgundy Trafalgar Braces
Paisly Talbott Tie (thanks patrick!)
Burgandy AE McNeil
BB 3/2 Navy Blazer


----------



## Tom Buchanan

svb said:


> Never far from the bar!!
> 
> LE OCBD
> VV tie
> Club Room (Macys) blazer
> Murray's reds
> 
> Comments/criticism welcome (other than the fact that my shirt's sleeves are noticeably too short -- I know that one already. )


Comments -- you look very good. You would look even better with a natural shoulder sack jacket.

Criticism -- I do not see any bourbon on that bar.


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> For a trip to the library tonight:
> 
> Hathaway white w/ blue stripe pinpoint button-down
> Bass Pro Shops (of all places) shetland, saddle shoulders
> Polo khakis
> Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
> no socks
> Bass Chapmons


impressive shirt and impressive sweater.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

svb said:


> Never far from the bar!!
> 
> LE OCBD
> VV tie
> Club Room (Macys) blazer
> Murray's reds
> 
> Comments/criticism welcome (other than the fact that my shirt's sleeves are noticeably too short -- I know that one already. )


Looks great! Love the tie  What was the shoe selection?


----------



## Northeastern

It feels like summer outside...so of course I spend the day inside

Rugby Bleeding Madras L/S Shirt
PRL Chinos
PRL Rope Belt
LLB Boat Shoes









Yes the tag does say that this shirt will bleed, they're on sale at Rugby for 20% off. It fits a bit tighter than usual, but that's probably because everything at that store is slim fit.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday--Wet out there*

Moody, introspective, and rainy in SE WI:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--2nd City of London (navy/burgundy guard stripes, gold/silver mini-stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs, freshly waterproofed
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer
PS, wool challis--burgundy/equestrian motif print
Army-issue trenchcoat

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

svb said:


> Never far from the bar!!
> 
> LE OCBD
> VV tie
> Club Room (Macys) blazer
> Murray's reds
> 
> Comments/criticism welcome (other than the fact that my shirt's sleeves are noticeably too short -- I know that one already. )


Cool! Picayune suggestions: 1) Very thin lapel on the jacket. Nice Vines, but narrower tie might be worth a try. 2) Color me beautiful-wise, try white OCBD 's as sport shirts or with very light jackets. A softer shirt-jacket contrast might be better.


----------



## topbroker

Health update: Still running a temperature. Came to work anyway. But I should be at home in bed hugging a teddy bear.

Navy SB 3B ventless suit
BB navy/white striped spread collar shirt
BB navy patterned tie
Vintage scissors tie slide
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Medium brown leather belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Medium brown split-toe lace-ups
Nautica black DB wool topcoat (still cold in Wisconsin)
Black leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin

These medium brown shoes with the navy suit have always drawn favorable reactions: I was once told flat-out, "That's very attractive." The shoes are no-names, but they do indeed look nice.


----------



## wnh

svb said:


> Comments/criticism welcome (other than the fact that my shirt's sleeves are noticeably too short -- I know that one already. )


Well, since you asked...

I like the TV fold for the pocket square. That's how I wear mine. Nice and subtle, not pretentious, and adds just a little bit of visual interest. That kind of rhymed.

Are the pants actually pinks, or have they faded that much?

I might not pair the VV tie with the reds. They seem to call for a more subtle, serious tie, like a simple repp stripe.

I don't like the tie, but I just don't like those kind of ties in general. Up close they generally look just sort of silly and childish. From a distance, they look boring at best and just plain bad at worst. But that's just my opinion.

And of course the shirt sleeves, but you knew that already. Looks funny with your watch strap showing. Either buy a new shirt(s), or tighten up the strap so it stays under your jacket sleeve.

Overall, looks fine. Preppy without going overboard.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> impressive shirt and impressive sweater.


Impressive shirt? How so? I like it, but I'd never thought of it as being "impressive". I do love the sweater. It's a size larger than I normally wear, so I picked it up with the intention of selling it on the Thrift Exchange, but when I tried it on it fit wondefully and I loved the color.


----------



## hbs midwest

wnh said:


> Well, since you asked...
> 
> I like the TV fold for the pocket square. That's how I wear mine. Nice and subtle, not pretentious, and adds just a little bit of visual interest. That kind of rhymed.
> 
> Are the pants actually pinks, or have they faded that much?
> 
> *I might not pair the VV tie with the reds. They seem to call for a more subtle, serious tie, like a simple repp stripe.*
> 
> I don't like the tie, but I just don't like those kind of ties in general. Up close they generally look just sort of silly and childish. From a distance, they look boring at best and just plain bad at worst. But that's just my opinion.
> 
> And of course the shirt sleeves, but you knew that already. Looks funny with your watch strap showing. Either buy a new shirt(s), or tighten up the strap so it stays under your jacket sleeve.
> 
> Overall, looks fine. Preppy without going overboard.


Amen on the tie...try a regimental/repp with something approximating the rose/pinkish color on the trousers as part of the pallette. I know there's something out there meeting the description.

Overall, a nice, understated approach to Trad/Prep social event mode; let's see more!:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

NE-
You have the right tools in your pocket a cross pencil.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
ST Raphael wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## vnwwd

Looking past the horrible mess of the room...

School Polo Shirt
JAB Seersucker Pants
Older VV Belt
J. Crew Argyles
Dirty Bucks


----------



## Untilted

An English take on things:

Charcoal worsted 2 button suit, dual vented.
White spread collar shirt with french cuffs, silk knots
English regimental tie
Black AE captoe oxfords


----------



## mcarthur

A wonderful outfit for your summer internship. Consider a pocket square


----------



## wnh

^ What's the lapel pin?


----------



## DocHolliday

Tilt, that looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
CH loafers


----------



## Desk Jockey

You're really getting quite a bit of mileage out of that Borderer's tie. Wish you'd stop as I'm trying desperately not to spend any more money.

You buy one pair of tassels and suddenly everybody and their mother thinks you've got a problem. With the the shopping, not the scotch 'natch.

Edit: oh, right I remember what this thread is for...

Press taupe gabardine sack
" blue point collar pinpoint
" City of London Regt tie (1.5" red/ navy stripe)
" navy surcingle belt
AE Graysons in merlot

As seen from above there's a reason why it's at once awesome and unhealthy to drop a couple k on stuff (or as I like to call it: "reinvesting").


----------



## svb

Wow! Thanks for all the input, gents.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Comments -- you look very good. You would look even better with a natural shoulder sack jacket.
> 
> Criticism -- I do not see any bourbon on that bar.


 Thanks! OK, so the problem here is this -- I wear, at the largest, a 36R jacket. This is usually because it is the smallest I can find. When I can get my hands on a 34R or 35R, that's even better. While I like very tailored English suits for more formal dressing, for a navy blazer (a decidedly more casual look), I would love to have a 3/2 sack. However, I'm at a total loss as to where I could find one that would fit (and that wouldn't break the bank). Any suggestions would be appreciated.

As for the lack of bourbon, I'm a gin man myself, but you make an excellent point. I should probably have some whether I drink it myself or not.



LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Looks great! Love the tie  What was the shoe selection?


 Dark Brown Allen Edmonds Burtons. 
Tan socks.



AldenPyle said:


> Cool! Picayune suggestions: 1) Very thin lapel on the jacket. Nice Vines, but narrower tie might be worth a try. 2) Color me beautiful-wise, try white OCBD 's as sport shirts or with very light jackets. A softer shirt-jacket contrast might be better.


 I think the appearance of the lapel may be somewhat due to the angle at which I'm standing. I'd say it's about average if you look at it from straight on. Maybe a touch on the thin side but I have thinner. Still, I've got some thinner ties too & I'll throw those in from time to time.



wnh said:


> Are the pants actually pinks, or have they faded that much?
> 
> I might not pair the VV tie with the reds. They seem to call for a more subtle, serious tie, like a simple repp stripe.
> 
> I don't like the tie, but I just don't like those kind of ties in general. Up close they generally look just sort of silly and childish. From a distance, they look boring at best and just plain bad at worst. But that's just my opinion.


The pants are Nantucket Reds, from Murrays, and are brand new. I think there was just a lot of light coming in and they may be a little overexposed.

I agree that VV ties look silly and childish. But that's precisely why I DO like them! I just have to be careful about not wearing them when I need to be serious.


----------



## svb

Untilted said:


> An English take on things:
> 
> Charcoal worsted 2 button suit, dual vented.
> White spread collar shirt with french cuffs, silk knots
> English regimental tie
> Black AE captoe oxfords


Yes, this is excellent. I love every part of this ensemble.


----------



## svb

Didn't have a chance to snap a shot actually wearing any of this, but here was today's:










Some trad, but not entirely.

H&M Linen/Silk suit
H&C Pink dress shirt
J. Crew tie
Allen Edmonds Burtons


----------



## Patrick06790

BB blazer, Ralph bd in the coveted peach color, LE tie and excessively baggy, rumpled chinos, LE shoes, band from Central, Hober square. I'd have done something about the chinos but I was running late. Bleep it.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> BB blazer, Ralph bd in the coveted peach color, LE tie and excessively baggy, rumpled chinos, LE shoes, band from Central, Hober square. I'd have done something about the chinos but I was running late. Bleep it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Thats a great look. (Your tie looks like it cant decide if it is English or American).


----------



## topbroker

What a week...glad it's about over. I suppose I'm on the mend, since my temp is down to 99.2, but I'm very weak and worn out. I've had no appetite all week (lost about 6 pounds), and no energy for reading or watching movies (which can be the saving distractions of a milder illness). When I haven't been lumbering at work, I've been zonko.

Today's outfit is business casual comfort food. (BTW, I know that most of my outfits are not really trad, although they may incorporate a trad element or two. I used to post an outfit either in the Fashion Forum or the Trad Forum; lately I've been routinely posting in both. Hope that doesn't offend anyone.)

JAB SB 2B single-vent bold blue plaid sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" cuffed tan chinos, slightly wide leg opening
Tommy Hilfiger blue-gray point collar shirt, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square, points up
Black braided leather belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
JAB navy patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan navy/light green saddles
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage David Hanna (Donegal Town, Ireland) brown speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
SF- ps


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> HF cords
> SF- ps


Pretty sweater. Is it still cold in your neck of the woods Uncle?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

Common-cold/sinus infection symptoms today; off to the quack after conference at family attorney's office this morning--definitely downtime-casual comfort:
LLB turtleneck--deep (mountain) red
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool socks--deep red
LLB MHS
Ancient Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--silk, fox-hunting scene print
Army-issue trenchcoat

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## nerdykarim

Beautiful weather in Atlanta today. I'm not sure if I'm technically allowed to wear linen (never really paid attention to "rules"), but I had to break it out today.








Brooksease sack, Roda cotton pocket square
BB OCBD, BB University A&S repp
RLPL linen pants


----------



## wnh

^ Classic. Is your collar unbuttoned, or is the gap really that wide?

Boring today, but I don't have much of a chance to spice anything up. The collar looks kind of funny under the sweater -- not sure if it's the collar or the sweater that's making it do that. Boat shoes with socks -- funny? It was colder and windy here today, and I didn't really want to go sockless. Looks okay to me, but I'm open to suggestions.

Lands' End Hyde Park OCBD
Brooks Brothers cotton sweater
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
Polo socks
L.L. Bean Casco Bay boat mocs


----------



## playdohh22

Everybody is looking nice. :icon_smile:

I got a blazer today and would like a critique, please. I know that the sleeves are too short. But how is the overall/rest of the fit ? Should I let out the sleeves and keep it ?









https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/WAYWT/Picture959.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/WAYWT/Picture958.jpg
https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/WAYWT/Picture952edit.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Pretty sweater. Is it still cold in your neck of the woods Uncle?


Thank you! It is starting to warm up . The advantage of the turtleneck and sweater to me is that it is the second consecutive year without a touch of pneumonia.


----------



## mcarthur

HBS-
You have a wonderful weekend


----------



## Naval Gent

playdohh22 said:


> Everybody is looking nice. :icon_smile:
> 
> I got a blazer today and would like a critique, please. I know that the sleeves are too short. But how is the overall/rest of the fit ? Should I let out the sleeves and keep it ?


Regrettably, the length is also too short. Try to find one with a hem right at the middle of your thumb when your arm is hanging relaxed at your side.

If that's a regular, you need the same size in a "long".

I'd bring the hem of those trousers up a bit, too.

Keep at it - you'll get there.

Scott

Edit - Look at Nerdykarim a few doors up. Right on the money, in my estimation. (But shorter than the norm these days)


----------



## wnh

playdohh22 said:


> Everybody is looking nice. :icon_smile:
> 
> I got a blazer today and would like a critique, please. I know that the sleeves are too short. But how is the overall/rest of the fit ? Should I let out the sleeves and keep it ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/WAYWT/Picture959.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/WAYWT/Picture958.jpg
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x294/playdohh22/WAYWT/Picture952edit.jpg


+1 to what Naval Gent said. Longer jacket, shorter pants. Is that a two button or three button jacket? The button stance looks kind of low, but maybe not if it's a two button. Did you buy it new? If so, I'd strongly suggest working with a different salesperson if the one you worked with actually let you walk out of the store with that jacket in hand.

As for this picture:



>


A few things:

That tie and shirt should not go together. I think I said this in my last critique, but that tie would really be best with a button-down collar, preferably a solid colored shirt, or at most a university-stripe. And again, it's kind of late in the year to be wearing a wool plaid tie.

The tie knot is way off. Way, way too big. Practice is the key to getting your tie knots just right.

Even if you were able to pull off the wool plaid tie, it should never be paired with light blue pants. That's a strictly winter tie worn with strictly summer pants, and it doesn't look good together at all.

The sleeves are way too short, which you know, but if you happen to keep the jacket (which you shouldn't, since it's just too short overall), make sure there's enough fabric in the sleeves to let them out as much as you need to. If you happened to buy it second hand, it may have already been altered and may not have enough fabric to make the sleeves long enough to fit you. This is just a general rule, though, since that particular jacket is too short. But if you buy any second-hand jackets in the future with the intention of letting the sleeves out a bit, just make sure there's enough to let out.

I'd highly recommend picking up a copy of Alan Flusser's Clothes and the Man. You can get it used on Amazon for dirt cheap here. Lots of good and timeless information, and a great set of pictures in the back that will really help guide your outfit selection. Heck, check your local library even, if you don't want to buy it.


----------



## playdohh22

Naval Gent said:


> Regrettably, the length is also too short. Try to find one with a hem right at the middle of your thumb when your arm is hanging relaxed at your side.
> 
> If that's a regular, you need the same size in a "long".
> 
> I'd bring the hem of those trousers up a bit, too.
> 
> Keep at it - you'll get there.
> 
> Scott
> 
> Edit - Look at Nerdykarim a few doors up. Right on the money, in my estimation. (But shorter than the norm these days)





wnh said:


> +1 to what Naval Gent said. Longer jacket, shorter pants. Is that a two button or three button jacket? The button stance looks kind of low, but maybe not if it's a two button. Did you buy it new? If so, I'd strongly suggest working with a different salesperson if the one you worked with actually let you walk out of the store with that jacket in hand.
> 
> As for this picture:
> 
> A few things:
> 
> That tie and shirt should not go together. I think I said this in my last critique, but that tie would really be best with a button-down collar, preferably a solid colored shirt, or at most a university-stripe. And again, it's kind of late in the year to be wearing a wool plaid tie.
> 
> The tie knot is way off. Way, way too big. Practice is the key to getting your tie knots just right.
> 
> Even if you were able to pull off the wool plaid tie, it should never be paired with light blue pants. That's a strictly winter tie worn with strictly summer pants, and it doesn't look good together at all.
> 
> The sleeves are way too short, which you know, but if you happen to keep the jacket (which you shouldn't, since it's just too short overall), make sure there's enough fabric in the sleeves to let them out as much as you need to. If you happened to buy it second hand, it may have already been altered and may not have enough fabric to make the sleeves long enough to fit you. This is just a general rule, though, since that particular jacket is too short. But if you buy any second-hand jackets in the future with the intention of letting the sleeves out a bit, just make sure there's enough to let out.
> 
> I'd highly recommend picking up a copy of Alan Flusser's Clothes and the Man. You can get it used on Amazon for dirt cheap here. Lots of good and timeless information, and a great set of pictures in the back that will really help guide your outfit selection. Heck, check your local library even, if you don't want to buy it.


wnh, I will pick up a copy of the book you suggested and throughly read through it. As for the jacket. No I did not buy the jacket new. I do not have the money for that, I purchased it for a fraction of the cost. I tried pairing a stripe tie with the first outfit I had on, and it looked pretty nice. Anyway, thank you both very much for the critique, I appreciate it.

Stan :icon_smile:


----------



## nerdykarim

wnh said:


> ^ Classic. Is your collar unbuttoned, or is the gap really that wide?


 The 15.5's need to be washed--they're in a pile in the closet. I had to reach for a 15 this evening.



Naval Gent said:


> Edit - Look at Nerdykarim a few doors up. Right on the money, in my estimation. (But shorter than the norm these days)


 Thanks


----------



## nerdykarim

*Playdohh22*, I'll offer my .02 as well.

I think the jacket length is fine. As you can tell by my WAYWT photos, I prefer a slightly shorter jacket length than many other forum members. WRT the jacket, though, I agree with *wnh* that the button stance is a little on the low side. This, combined with the relatively wide width on the lapel, dates the jacket a little bit. When purchasing used jackets (which I fully endorse), the first thing I look at is the width on the lapel. All that said, although I would prefer to see you in a slimmer lapel (to compliment your slimmer frame), if you keep that blazer, I would look for ties that compliment the width of the lapel (and try and find some that aren't so skinny). edit: the size of the knot in your picture might be throwing me off a bit.

I have only within the last year really been interested in the "trad" style. In my opinion, if you're interested in the "trad" look, start with a pair of khakis (for the purist: plain front, 1 3/4 cuff), a pair of gray flannel wool pants (for the purist: plain front, 1 3/4 cuff), a blazer (for the purist: 3/2 sack with patch pockets), and a few solid blue or white oxford cloth button-downs and classic stripey repp ties (such as the Argyle and Sutherland stripe or the Brooks Brothers #1 stripe in burgundy or yellow). After that (and I'm not quite at this point myself), you can add yellow shirts, light blue pants, etc. etc. I like the simplicity of "trad." Which is why most of my WAYWT pictures all look the same.


----------



## Patrick06790

Full armor tonight.

https://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?2b2f2d3ee1.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?317463c5a6.jpghttps://img2.freeimagehosting.net/image.php?1c78934f4f.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots


----------



## Northeastern

*Off to the BB Corp. Shopping Sale*

It's windy, so I threw on a heavy sportcoat in lieu of outerwear








BB Camel Hair Sack
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
BB Pocket Square
BB Chinos, Olive Flat Front
AE Loafers
PRL Belt


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Feeling a little better today, but the weather continues to be gloomy in Wisconsin. My pals in the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers front office are freaking out because they have had five consecutive rain/snow-outs including today (a record). Rattlers announcer/blogger Chris Mehring has adddressed this by introducing two animal spokesmen, Carl the Rain-Hating Camel and Brick the Bad Weather-Hating Bactrian, who curse the weather and debate the meaning of rock lyrics. Funny stuff:

https://rattler-radio.blogspot.com/

I decided to dress up a little more than usual on a Saturday, no special reason other than I'm not quite feeling half-dead. 

Corneliani black tweed SB 1B ventless sportcoat (indistinguishable from brand new, a ridiculous steal on Ebay)
Dark grey cuffed wool trousers
Jos. Abboud ecru spread collar French cuff shirt
Black/silver geometric patterned tie
Viintage cufflinks, etched squares on circular gold background
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black silk braces
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
AE Cody black kiltie tassels with woven leather vamps
Nautica black DB wool topcoat (it's snowing!)
Black leather gloves
Pendleton dark green/black plaid wool scarf
Black/white speckled tweed newsboy cap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

this afternoon for induction to Phi Alpha Theta-history honors society
no name gree cord jacket
BB pink OCBD
thurston sleave garters
LE chinos
PRL navy socks
AE #8 shell Macneils
generic brown leather belt

tonight for Berlioz Requiem

same as above except
grey herringbone *tweed* jacket
BB *Madras *bowtie
Phi Alpha Theta pin

madras and tween may be a strange combination but it was cold and after Easter so I figure it is ok. I worked in a strange multiseason way.


----------



## Quay

anglophile23 said:


> madras and tween may be a strange combination but it was cold and after Easter so I figure it is ok. I worked in a strange multiseason way.


Congratulations on your induction!

And the combination seems quite fine to me, madras and tweed. If the weather refuses to cooperate in a timely and seasonal manner then there is no reason your wardrobe has to play by the rules either. A bit of heavy jacket to keep out the cool and a bright tie to hurry the warmer weather. Sounds splendid!

For me today as I was housekeeping/cleaning/houseworking:

--Very old chambray BD shirt, washed and hung dry but not ironed. 
-- About as old chinos, ancient made-in-the-US LLB, cuffs, flat front.
--Navy cotton surcingle belt with dark brown leather tabs
--Topsiders, classic brown with white sole.

And when I went out to pickup a tie on sale I put on my XL Ray Ban Wayfarers in black. (It was in the 80's here today, no need for outerwear.)

--A.Q.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
BB MTM wool trousers
H- ps


----------



## topbroker

Sunshine in Wisconsin! The Timber Rattlers are playing a double-header!

My outfit is a variation on yesterday's:

Corneliani SB 1B ventless black tweed sportcoat
Pal Zileri black gabardine plain-bottom trousers
Polo tan button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Black woven leather belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Black patterned OTC socks
J&M black monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

*Preppy Weekend*


----------



## AldenPyle

*Just another Tradly Monday*


----------



## mcarthur

^ I like the look


----------



## anglophile23

brown herringbone jacket
tan cords
brown leather belt
BB blue OCBD
BB red mini #1 stripe bow tie
PRL PS
thurston sleave garters
argyles
AE Lexingtons in brown chili


----------



## deanayer

ALdenPyle that is off the chart trad - you are only missing a slide rule. Wow, its like you teleported out of 1962 Academia. Perfect.


----------



## A.Squire

deanayer said:


> ALdenPyle that is off the chart trad - you are only missing a slide rule. Wow, its like you teleported out of 1962 Academia. Perfect.


Yeah, lookin' good, Slim. Is that a laser pen? (nice prop). <smiles>


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## Northeastern

*Putting the New Pieces to Work*









BB Charcoal Suit
BB Glen Plaid Shirt (New this weekend)
BB "Stain Resistant" Tie (New this weekend, picked out by Mrs. NE)
PRL Pocket Square
AE Garner Monkstraps, Black Calf (Freshly shined I might add)

I'm not sure if I like the feel of the stain resistant tie, but it has an interesting pattern to it and a texture that gives it a unique look from a distance. Anyway, she likes it and sometimes that's what counts.


----------



## topbroker

^ Very stylish.


----------



## Northeastern

^There are many things going on with that outfit...many things.


----------



## video2

Northeastern said:


> ^There are many things going on with that outfit...many things.


^overcrowd?

here later today:


----------



## Northeastern

video2 said:


> ^overcrowd?
> 
> here later today:


It's not my cup of tea, or can of beer for that matter, but I'll tell you what I'd like to see.
1. A Pocket Square
2. Try a lighter shirt, I personally don't care for the shirt and tie almost matching look. I think a blue shirt would do wonders for that outfit
3. Just my personal opinion...I don't care for vests, save for sweater vests. Your vest fits well and I'm sure compliments you, but I don't care for them.

Yeah it's not trad, but I like the jacket and you certainly know how to put your outfits together, but I think with some slight changes you could look much better.


----------



## video2

Northeastern said:


> It's not my cup of tea, or can of beer for that matter, but I'll tell you what I'd like to see.
> 1. A Pocket Square
> 2. Try a lighter shirt, I personally don't care for the shirt and tie almost matching look. I think a blue shirt would do wonders for that outfit
> 3. Just my personal opinion...I don't care for vests, save for sweater vests. Your vest fits well and I'm sure compliments you, but I don't care for them.
> 
> Yeah it's not trad, but I like the jacket and you certainly know how to put your outfits together, but I think with some slight changes you could look much better.


Thank you :icon_smile:


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> ^ I like the look


Count me in--I'm with you, Mac. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Again*

Spent the weekend popping pharmceutical preparations--slipped out briefly Saturday for my former boss Ann's memorial service:
BB OCBD--white
BS repp--ruby, marigold "Kennedy" stripes (a favorite of hers)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--burgundy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy
Schneider loden jagermantl--April 12, and it was trying (successfully) to snow...(Ann would have been upset if I had sported gobs of black for the occasion; she liked colorful Trad.)

Missed Liturgy yesterday, along with mrs hbs and the young one...not a style statement day:
LE tennis shorts--white
Nashotah House Seminary sweatshirt--navy, Latin motto in golden yellow Gothic script
LLB moosehide slippers...
Lots of liquids
One episode of _The Sopranos_

Here's wishing you all a good week--and stay well, if possible!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Tucker

Murray's reds
BB madras
Top-Siders


----------



## svb

^ outstanding.


----------



## topbroker

Northeastern said:


> It's not my cup of tea, or can of beer for that matter, but I'll tell you what I'd like to see.
> 1. A Pocket Square
> 2. Try a lighter shirt, I personally don't care for the shirt and tie almost matching look. I think a blue shirt would do wonders for that outfit
> 3. Just my personal opinion...I don't care for vests, save for sweater vests. Your vest fits well and I'm sure compliments you, but I don't care for them.
> 
> Yeah it's not trad, but I like the jacket and you certainly know how to put your outfits together, but I think with some slight changes you could look much better.


I have to demur from this view. I *love *the vest, and I *love* the monochromatic effect (I play with those myself).

You will never get unanimity on the menswear boards, not even in a tightly defined sub-forum such as AAAC Trad.


----------



## topbroker

Pretty much 100% back from illness today, as I predicted! The weekend did me good, but was of course too short.

Sage SB 3B ventless suit
Jos. Abboud multi-colored striped spread collar French-cuff shirt (green predominant)
XMI bright flame-red patterned tie
Slender gold tie chain
Red/gold patterned silk pocket square, points up
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Vintage Hickok gold wrap cufflinks (pretty "Rat Pack"!)
BB navy/red striped braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
JAB navy patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan burgundy pinch-buckle loafers
Vintage Champ light brown short-brim fedora with wide black band, feather
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## Patrick06790

I am playing around with the idea of going fishing. Regular trout season starts this Saturday but there are year-round areas, one just a mile away or so. But it's cold and windy and almost certainly a waste of time.

This railroad spike fell out of my fishing bag and, had I not been wearing these fine Filson boots (courtesy of Trad Teacher), would have done some damage to my foot.


----------



## playdohh22

Tucker said:


> Murray's reds
> BB madras
> Top-Siders


Nice view.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF- cords
H- ps


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick: Those Filsons are indeed nice footgear, superbly suited to their design purpose. As a matter of interest, have you ever set out to complete/create a comprehensive count/inventory of your shoes?

PS: Today I'm wearing; 
a PRL Stewart plaid button down sportshirt,
Levi 501 Originals,
Gold-toe socks, black crew,
and RM William Craftsmen boots, in chestnut calf.

Topped it all off with a mink colored Stetson Temple Hat!


----------



## hbs midwest

*More Monday...*

Picked up the young one from school--nothing out of the ordinary for a day off:
PRL pique golfer--dark burgundy
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB mocs--sockless
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--wool challis, burgundy/hunter print
Now back to recouperation rig, ie, tennis shorts & moosehide slippers.

A good evening, all. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
NM sweater
DG pant
MD belt
NM socks
testoni monkstraps


----------



## AldenPyle

Guys, I appreciate the kind words. 

Tucker - That looks nicer than my recollection of downtown Atlanta. I guess thats what they mean be urban renewal. Anyway, that madras wins. I would like to have a sportcoat of exactly that pattern.

I am following HBS & Eagle today. No teaching or recruiting today so I am doing 80's prep. 
Ecru BB Shirt
1966 501 Repros
Brown AE Belt
Navy&Red Bass Argyles
Caramel AE Wilberts


----------



## babycatcher

Today:

Sears polyester blazer
Arrow no-iron shirt
bolo tie
pleather belt
white tube socks
Payless black bluchers in imitation calf


After all, it is April 15th, and Uncle Sam did not leave much for a wardrobe.:crazy:


----------



## TMMKC

babycatcher said:


> Sears polyester blazer:crazy:


Towncraft? Wow! You're living large, my friend!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Northeastern

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> Sears polyester blazer
> Arrow no-iron shirt
> bolo tie
> pleather belt
> white tube socks
> Payless black bluchers in imitation calf
> 
> After all, it is April 15th, and Uncle Sam did not leave much for a wardrobe.:crazy:


Sounds like quite the ensemble...i'd ask you to post a picture but I'm afraid that the flash on your camera might cause all that non-natural fabric to turn you into a human conflagration.

As for me, I'm boring today
PRL Pima Cotton Sweater, Green
J.Crew OCBD, White
PRL Chinos
LLB Boatshoes


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday and (Sorta) Sunny*

Took the young one to school--now scanning State of Wisconsin postings and consuming antibiotics/lots of liquids:
LLB chambray BD--blue
501s
Army-issue web belt, brass solid-front buckle
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan sack (outside the house)
PS, linen/cotton--navy

A good Tuesday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

babycatcher said:


> Today:
> 
> Sears polyester blazer
> Arrow no-iron shirt
> bolo tie
> pleather belt
> white tube socks
> Payless black bluchers in imitation calf
> 
> After all, it is April 15th, and Uncle Sam did not leave much for a wardrobe.:crazy:


Reminds me of an old Rita Rudner joke:

Rita is in a clothing store and holds up a particularly hideous dress.

Salesperson: "That looks much better on."

Rita: "On what? On fire?"


----------



## topbroker

Expected to hit the sixties today! Oh boy!

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
Paul Fredrick gold-with-white-stripes shirt with white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
Cape Cod brown/cream patterned tie
Gold collar bar with cubical ends
Vintage brass tie slide with mother-of-pearl sailboat
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Vintage brown equestrian linen pocket square (horses's head), triangle fold (delicate)
Vintage carved wooden cufflinks



Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Brown ribbed OTC socks
AE Belmont spectator split-toe lace-ups, mahogany brown/white



Vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin



Brylcreem to control unruly hair (a little dab'll do ya)
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## video2

Later in the park


----------



## babycatcher

^^^^topbroker:

Towncraft is actually out of reach thanks to the IRS---it is the JC Penney house brand and too rich for my blood:
https://www.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.aspx?DeptID=53047&CatID=53047&Grptyp=SIZ&ItemId=13d0223&siteID=210054841

This is more what I had in mind:

https://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_045T0018000P

70% wool no less, but at $39.99--I would hate to see what the sheep look like---probably rejects from a failed cloning experiment.


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> HSM sports coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> HF cords
> H- ps
> A long wing blucher


Mac, you style is like beer, an acquired taste.

I dig.


----------



## Duck

Uncle is more like a wonderful scotch. Looking good today uncle.



Untilted said:


> Mac, you style is like beer, an acquired taste.
> 
> I dig.


----------



## B R A N D X®

topbroker said:


> Expected to hit the sixties today! Oh boy!
> 
> Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
> Paul Fredrick gold-with-white-stripes shirt with white eyelet collar, white French cuffs
> Cape Cod brown/cream patterned tie
> Gold collar bar with cubical ends
> Vintage brass tie slide with mother-of-pearl sailboat
> Red mini-carnation, right lapel
> Vintage brown equestrian linen pocket square (horses's head), triangle fold (delicate)
> Vintage carved wooden cufflinks
> 
> Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
> Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Burberry cologne
> Brown ribbed OTC socks
> AE Belmont spectator split-toe lace-ups, mahogany brown/white
> 
> Vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin
> 
> Brylcreem to control unruly hair (a little dab'll do ya)
> Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


Now that's a rig I'd love to see a picture of you actually wearing........sounds phenomenal.......need pic's!!


----------



## topbroker

B R A N D X® said:


> Now that's a rig I'd love to see a picture of you actually wearing........sounds phenomenal.......need pic's!!


Thank you kindly! My photographically challenged nature is legend by now...I really don't mean to *frustrate *people, but I'm not likely to change.


----------



## playdohh22

Duck said:


> Uncle is more like a wonderful scotch. Looking good today uncle.


Why does everyone call mcarthur, uncle ? Mind filling me in ?


----------



## wnh

playdohh22 said:


> Why does everyone call mcarthur, uncle ? Mind filling me in ?


Ever heard of Adam? He had a brother.

Sacrilege? Bah.

Today:
Brooks Brothers long-sleeve madras shirt
Brooks Brothers navy cable-knit lambswool sweater
Bills M2 chamois cloth, khaki
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Polo kelly green cable-knit socks
Weejuns, burgundy


----------



## paper clip

playdohh22 said:


> Why does everyone call mcarthur, uncle ? Mind filling me in ?


because he is so avuncular.


----------



## Topsider

(Double-checking to make sure this is really the Trad Forum...)

Some of y'all are kinda late for April Fool's Day.


----------



## jjohnson12

I'm glad someone said something. :icon_cheers:


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Uncle is more like a wonderful scotch. Looking good today uncle.


Thank you! Like a 50 year bottle of Balvenie


----------



## mcarthur

paper clip said:


> because he is so avuncular.


You are extraordinary sharp


----------



## AldenPyle

I havent worn this jacket before, and I am still working out what to wear it with. I think this would work better with either the blue tie with grey pants or a more earth toned tie with these tan wool pants and brown suede shoes.


----------



## Brownshoe

blurgh


----------



## Ron_A

video2 said:


> Later in the park


Dude, is that a leather Member's Only?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BC sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots


----------



## video2

Ron_A said:


> Dude, is that a leather Member's Only?


No, dear sir


----------



## Andy Roo

J. Press tweed sack (from M. Charles)
BB OCBD
LE School Uniform Chinos
Cabela's British Military Belt
Wigwam cream wool athletic socks
Cole Haan Made in USA khaki/navy saddles
Barbour watch on navy/yellow Central band


----------



## Thornhill

Brownshoe said:


> blurgh


Nicely done, particularly the vest. I always enjoy your posts. Jeans on this day, or no?


----------



## Topsider

Re: Kitonbrioni, babycatcher, video2...maybe we should start a new thread entitled, "What Not To Wear."


----------



## Northeastern

JAB Suit, Navy Plaid
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD (non-iron, but I had to buy it, I love the blue windowpane check)
BB Tie
RLPL Pocket Square
Cross Pencil (for Uncle)
AE McAllister Wingtip Bals, Burgundy Calf
PRL Burgundy Belt


----------



## topbroker

Andy Roo said:


> J. Press tweed sack (from M. Charles)
> BB OCBD
> LE School Uniform Chinos
> Cabela's British Military Belt
> Wigwam cream wool athletic socks
> Cole Haan Made in USA khaki/navy saddles
> Barbour watch on navy/yellow Central band


Love the shoes. I wore my similar Cole-Haans the other day.


----------



## Northeastern

AldenPyle said:


> I havent worn this jacket before, and I am still working out what to wear it with. I think this would work better with either the blue tie with grey pants or a more earth toned tie with these tan wool pants and brown suede shoes.


I'd give it a go with the grey pants, I bet it would look real nice. With today's pants I think it looks a little bland, some contrast would be helpful.


----------



## wnh

KentW said:


> Re: Kitonbrioni, babycatcher, video2...maybe we should start a new thread entitled, "What Not To Wear."


We could always submit their names to the TV show.

Problem is, I doubt they'd take seriously any request that started with, "There's this guy on this internet forum I frequent..."


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Thornhill. I think I was in jeans, more out of habit than anything.

Andy Roo--that is a terrific look. Love it. The Squire wants your shoes, and so do I.


----------



## AlanC

Just a general suggestion to those who may not feel like particular posts/posters fit in the Trad threads. Very often it's simply a learning process for the (often new) poster as well. My advise would be to ignore what you don't like. If reaction is what the person is after then ignoring him will take away what he wants. There is also an 'Ignore' feature that you may apply to any member so you will not be subjected to his posts.

Those who have me on Ignore will not be able to read this message.


----------



## NattyReview

Brownshoe said:


> blurgh


Where's the herringbone vest from?


----------



## topbroker

As the temperature approaches 70 here in Northeast Wisconsin, a guy's fancy turns to his summer threads...

Nautica blue/white SB 2B single-vent seersucker jacket (borrowed from suit)
Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
Light blue striped shirt with white spread collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
Pierre Balmain solid royal blue tie
Vintage abstract tie clip in royal blue



Royal blue patterned silk pocket square
Cole-Haan royal blue/white striped braces
Oval royal blue cufflinks
Fosssil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Navy patterned OTC socks
J&M Brennan white nubuc wingtips



Vintage BB straw boater with red/black band



Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses

My outfit has so many royal blue accents today, I should be styled "HRH"!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday, 16 April*

Took the young one to school; off to the Wisconsin Department of Workforce Development for a mandatory workshop (still on antibiotics):
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS club tie--Stuart Royal Arms on red ground (bet Naval Gent catches the significance for this date)
LLB twills--usual specs, taupe
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt, brass buckle
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington ancient 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AdamsSutherland

It's Spring on this college campus...

Monogrammed (I know) white PRL polo
khaki PRL flat front shorts
J. Press burgundy and red ribbon belt/watch band
Sahara AO Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Untilted

Long time no see, folks!

Got a meeting this evening.

made in italy polo 2 button houndstooth sport coat, side vents
bb tab collar ocbd, white
jpress repp tie, this season
bills chamois trousers, uncuffed
weejuns


----------



## Untilted

close up:


this jacket, though darted, feels more ivy than jpress to me. why?

natural shoulder:


joining tom rath's team.


----------



## gtguyzach

Andy Roo said:


> J. Press tweed sack (from M. Charles)
> BB OCBD
> LE School Uniform Chinos
> Cabela's British Military Belt
> Wigwam cream wool athletic socks
> Cole Haan Made in USA khaki/navy saddles
> Barbour watch on navy/yellow Central band


Very sharp, Andy. That's more or less how I try to dress on a regular basis. Too bad the tweed season is so short in this part of the country.

Also, will LE cuff the uniform chinos for you or did you do that on your own?


----------



## topbroker

AdamsSutherland said:


> Monogrammed (I know) white PRL polo


Cool! I'm having all my shirts monogrammed (gradually). Of course, I am known for my bond trader-ish tendencies.


----------



## topbroker

I tell you, people really responded favorably to the classic summery elements in my outfit today: the seersucker jacket, the straw boater, the white buck wingtips, the bright blues. I was fielding compliments all day, both at work and out in public; it was very pleasant (yes, I have an ego ). A young girl in my apartment complex just smiled and said, "You look very handsome!" That's a kick for a 49-year-old to hear.


----------



## Quay

topbroker said:


> I tell you, people really responded favorably to the classic summery elements in my outfit today: the seersucker jacket, the straw boater, the white buck wingtips, the bright blues. I was fielding compliments all day, both at work and out in public; it was very pleasant (yes, I have an ego ). A young girl in my apartment complex just smiled and said, "You look very handsome!" That's a kick for a 49-year-old to hear.


Based on your outfit today I'd tell you the same thing although perhaps for different reasons. Well done! :icon_smile:

How are those J&M shoes? They look nicely made. Comfortable?

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## topbroker

Quay said:


> Based on your outfit today I'd tell you the same thing although perhaps for different reasons. Well done! :icon_smile:
> 
> How are those J&M shoes? They look nicely made. Comfortable?
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


Thank you so much! Yes, I like the J&M Brennans very much. I think I paid about $125, just slightly off retail if at all, but it was worth it. They look good and feel good.


----------



## Quay

topbroker said:


> Thank you so much! Yes, I like the J&M Brennans very much. I think I paid about $125, just slightly off retail if at all, but it was worth it. They look good and feel good.


You are most welcome. Something about Royal Blue that really turns my eye towards it. Perhaps I have fleur-de-lis in my background? Quite possibly. :icon_smile:

And now thanks to you I have a pair of J&M Brennans bucks in taupe on their way to me. With a coupon I found I've paid about $100.00 total for them. Seems like a very good value for the money and just in time for summer.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Brownshoe said:


> blurgh


Yes, but still pretty awesome.



Untilted said:


> close up:


Custom shirt or some sort of ancient find?

While I avoided the Pope-closures today, I'm sure the Metro will be a mess because of the mass tomorrow. What joy.

BB red/white OCBD
Press chinos
Press navy ribbon belt
LL Bean Blucher mocs


----------



## Untilted

DeskJockey, the shirt is an ancient BB. I have another one in blue too. Both come from ebay. Gotta love the tab collars. I took out the collar stays because I like the (current) look better.

How do you like JPress chinos?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Truth be told, I like them better than Bill's. It's a rougher, heavier fabric... feels more substantial. Might not be a good thing to wear in another couple of months but I suppose that's the reason for poplins.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
BB wool trousers
H- ps
A VIP bluchers


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
NM socks
DE balmorals


----------



## Daniele

More or less, this (the pic was taken few days ago, sorry if it's a bit blurry)
Tweed vintage 3/2 sack, BB MTM safety pinned club collar w/French cuffs, vintage cufflinks, narrow knitted tie, bespoke worsted flannel trousers, cordovan shell Alden tassel loafers.
A fresh crew cut.

https://imageshack.us


----------



## Northeastern

*Nothing to see here*

PRL Polo, Navy
PRL Chinos
PRL Rope belt
LLB Boat shoes

When you've got no place to go, you don't need a sport coat.


----------



## abc123

Daniele said:


> More or less, this (the pic was taken few days ago, sorry if it's a bit blurry)
> Tweed vintage 3/2 sack, BB MTM safety pinned club collar w/French cuffs, vintage cufflinks, narrow knitted tie, bespoke worsted flannel trousers, cordovan shell Alden tassel loafers.
> A fresh crew cut.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


This is fantastic - basically what I try to emulate, though never quite as well.

What color is the tie?


----------



## Tom Rath

Daniele said:


> More or less, this (the pic was taken few days ago, sorry if it's a bit blurry)
> Tweed vintage 3/2 sack, BB MTM safety pinned club collar w/French cuffs, vintage cufflinks, narrow knitted tie, bespoke worsted flannel trousers, cordovan shell Alden tassel loafers.
> A fresh crew cut.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


Its a shame this picture is blurry. It might well be the best outfit ever posted on here.


----------



## topbroker

Northeastern said:


> When you've got no place to go, you don't need a sport coat.


My cat Claire holds me to high sartorial standards even if I'm working from home!


----------



## Northeastern

topbroker said:


> My cat Claire holds me to high sartorial standards even if I'm working from home!


In honor of your cat, I shall dress better tomorrow.


----------



## Daniele

Cheers Abc123 an Tom!

Tie is chocolate brown.

As for the blurry pic, I'll try to take a better one soon..

Have a nice day,

D.


----------



## Brownshoe

Daniele is the master.

Thanks, DJ. Thornhill, that vest is from J Crew.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday and Spring--Finally*

Took young one to school; on to lunch/seminar at ResumeCrafters:
BB pinpoint BD--blue
BS regt--Royal Army Medical (navy/dark red/corn yellow)
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass leather belt
No-name cashmere socks (1980 vintage--found 'em in the bottom of the drawer)--navy heather
Cole-Haan full-strap loafers--burgundy calf, made in Maine 20+ years ago
Huntington 3/2 seersucker sack--grey/white
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Northeastern said:


> In honor of your cat, I shall dress better tomorrow.


:icon_smile: She does love those sportcoats and suit jackets.


----------



## Andy Roo

gtguyzach said:


> Very sharp, Andy. That's more or less how I try to dress on a regular basis. Too bad the tweed season is so short in this part of the country.
> 
> Also, will LE cuff the uniform chinos for you or did you do that on your own?


Thanks, Zach (and Brownshoe and topbroker).

LE will cuff the uniform chinos for you...but I don't think they sell 100% cotton school uniform chinos any longer.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Tom Rath said:


> Its a shame this picture is blurry. It might well be the best outfit ever posted on here.


Hear, hear. Masterful, Daniele.


----------



## topbroker

The arrival of spring continues to gladden hearts hereabouts.

Geoffrey Beene olive minicheck SB 2B ventless three-piece suit
Charles Tyrwhitt pink-with-light-blue-windowpane spread collar French cuff shirt
Tommy Hilfiger navy/gold patterned tie
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Navy braces
Vintage glass cufflinks in black and white cloud pattern
Large silver pocket watch, left vest pocket, with silver chain clipped to vest, next to top button
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Olive/maroon interwoven OTC socks
AE Pembroke tan split-toe tassel mocs
Vintage Dobbs grey tweed fedora with marching band, buckle
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses

I was told I look like one of the Blues Brothers today. Yesterday, in the seersucker jacket, I was told I looked like a Southern plantation owner; earlier in the month, like an FBI agent. I ring different bells on different days.


----------



## mcarthur

HL-
Good to see your post. How is San Francisco?


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Thank you, mac. San Francisco has been great. A much more casual place, of course, than NYC, which means that the jackets and ties don't get as much air as they used to, but I'm acclimatizing nicely to the more laid back vibe. 

Hoping you're well,

HL


----------



## trolperft

Sulka sportcoat
Thrifted tie(unknown maker)
Uniqlo oxford shirt
Uniqlo wool pants
Florsheim kenmoor


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP cords
H- ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## Lawson

trolperft said:


> Sulka sportcoat
> Thrifted tie(unknown maker)
> Uniqlo oxford shirt
> Uniqlo wool pants
> Florsheim kenmoor


Well done. Love the sport coat. I own a similar DKNY tie from a discount store.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
LB pant
Trafalgar braces
NM socks
testoni tassel loafers


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

trol- I rather like the collar roll.


Is uniqulo kind of a neo-preppy trad store (ala J.Crew?)?

Never been to one, but have a great pair of khakis from there.


----------



## trolperft

Thanks, Lawson and Thom.

Uniqlo is not really a trad store. It's rather like GAP.
But as for its oxford shirts, they are trad and well made.
You can see Uniqlo's stuff here.
https://www.uniqlo.co.uk/
USA shop
https://www.uniqlo.com/us/stores/ny_soho_store.html


----------



## AldenPyle

trolperft said:


> Sulka sportcoat
> Thrifted tie(unknown maker)
> Uniqlo oxford shirt
> Uniqlo wool pants
> Florsheim kenmoor


Great coat and tie combo. I was wondering about the Uniqlo wool pants. They seem like a good deal. How do you find the fit and construction of these.

Uniqlo styles itself about mid-way between streetwear and preppy. Probably the big advantage of Uniqlo is they have a slimmer fit than U.S. alternatives like the GAP. They have some neat Uni-stripe OCBD's this spring in pink, green, and orange. Sadly only SML sizing.


----------



## AldenPyle

Navy CPO shirt, Cream Uniqlo Polo, Olive M1s, Russell boat shoes.


----------



## Untilted

LL Bean university stripe seersuckers long sleeve sportshirt
bills chamois m2 trousers
tassels


----------



## trolperft

AldenPyle said:


> Great coat and tie combo. I was wondering about the Uniqlo wool pants. They seem like a good deal. How do you find the fit and construction of these.
> 
> Uniqlo styles itself about mid-way between streetwear and preppy. Probably the big advantage of Uniqlo is they have a slimmer fit than U.S. alternatives like the GAP. They have some neat Uni-stripe OCBD's this spring in pink, green, and orange. Sadly only SML sizing.


Thank you! AldenPyle.

My thought on Uniqlo wool pants.

Pros 
construction---very well made for the price.

Cons
fabric---very thin(particularly, summer wool pants). Mine is fall/winter pants, so it's acceptable.

their inseam length(33.5inch/max)---too short to cuff.


----------



## Sartre

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sports coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> RLP cords
> H- ps
> A long wing blucher


That sweater color together with the camel's hair jacket is striking.

Tom


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

Morning at ResumeCrafters; this evening at Milwaukee Shakespeare production of _Cymbeline:_
BB BD--wine/black tattersall on white
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--white linen

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Today is my tribute to the businessmen of Dallas -- or at least the ones of the 1980s, when I often saw outfits of this kind. Probably Mark from Plano can tell me I'm living in the past, but I kind of know that. 

Navy pinstripe SB 2B single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
White-on-white spread collar French cuff shirt
Tommy Hilfiger maroon/light blue/gold patterned te with horizontal banding
Vintage roadrunner tie clip (wish I had a pic, he's adorable, and Western!)
Maroon silk pocket square, point up
Vintage large round gold "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (another nod to the West)
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Vintage cream garters (since these socks are getting a little slouchy)
Lucchese 3000 light brown dress cowboy boots
Tan straw cowboy hat with multi-colored band, feather (very nice hat, had it for years)

It's a pretty manly look, if I do say so myself.


----------



## hbs midwest

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Thank you, mac. San Francisco has been great. A much more casual place, of course, than NYC, which means that the jackets and ties don't get as much air as they used to, but I'm acclimatizing nicely to the more laid back vibe.
> 
> Hoping you're well,
> 
> HL


HL...

Good to see you back on the block.

I first got into the Levi's/sportcoat-blazer thing forty years ago in the Bay Area.

A great weekend!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Northeastern

PRL Pink Uni Stripe OCBD
PRL Navy Bow Tie
PRL Jeans (it is friday after all)
LLB Boat shoes
Thrifted chino sportcoat (no idea maker or anything else) natural shoulder.
LE Pocket Square


----------



## Beefeater

Casual Friday:
J. Crew Chinos
Faded pink polo knit
Madras belt
Topsiders, no socks. 

Someone told me today that that the seventies called & wanted it's belt back. . . sigh. I wasn't even going to take the bait.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Malo polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals


----------



## Quay

topbroker said:


> Today is my tribute to the businessmen of Dallas -- or at least the ones of the 1980s, when I often saw outfits of this kind. Probably Mark from Plano can tell me I'm living in the past, but I kind of know that.
> 
> Navy pinstripe SB 2B single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
> White-on-white spread collar French cuff shirt
> Tommy Hilfiger maroon/light blue/gold patterned te with horizontal banding
> Vintage roadrunner tie clip (wish I had a pic, he's adorable, and Western!)
> Maroon silk pocket square, point up
> Vintage large round gold "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (another nod to the West)
> Medium brown leather dress belt
> Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Armani Mania cologne
> Navy ribbed OTC socks
> Vintage cream garters (since these socks are getting a little slouchy)
> Lucchese 3000 light brown dress cowboy boots
> Tan straw cowboy hat with multi-colored band, feather (very nice hat, had it for years)
> 
> It's a pretty manly look, if I do say so myself.


I lived in Dallas in the 80's and if you added a pair of Vuarnets you'd have the look spot on! The old crew at Culwell & Son would be proud. The only addition that would have made this 100% time-line perfect is wearing the original Armani instead of Armani Mania. The former was the 80's Dallas scent for the gentleman while the latter didn't come out until around 2002.

Oh, and perhaps a lapel pin that says "Bill Clements for Governor." (The pin in lieu of wearing a "Bill Clements Plaid" jacket which was always sure to blind anyone looking at in direct sunlight.)

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## topbroker

Quay said:


> I lived in Dallas in the 80's and if you added a pair of Vuarnets you'd have the look spot on! The old crew at Culwell & Son would be proud. The only addition that would have made this 100% time-line perfect is wearing the original Armani instead of Armani Mania. The former was the 80's Dallas scent for the gentleman while the latter didn't come out until around 2002.
> 
> Oh, and perhaps a lapel pin that says "Bill Clements for Governor." (The pin in lieu of wearing a "Bill Clements Plaid" jacket which was always sure to blind anyone looking at in direct sunlight.)
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


This makes me feel good! I'll try to score a vintage pair of Vuarnets.


----------



## Brownshoe

First time out for the poplin this year


----------



## mcarthur

^looks good on you. Nice picture of your son. Consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Fantastic as usual, Brownie. Shirt and tie source?


----------



## Untilted

great combo, bshoe.


----------



## randomdude

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Fantastic as usual, Brownie. Shirt and tie source?


+1

What are the other elements of your outfit Brownshoe? Shoes, etc.?


----------



## topbroker

A simple look for a spring Saturday. No hat today.

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Nautica light grey wool cuffed trousers
BB maroon/white candy-striped button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square with grey cross-hatching, points up
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Light grey paisley OTC socks
Burgundy striped garters
Brown suede snaffle-bit loafers


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, men!

Suit is the BB Brookscool poplin thing. Extremely lightweight and comfortable. I'm thinking about having the pants narrowed, as they're fuller than I like. Is that more trouble than it's worth?

I'm about 6 feet tall, but went with a 44 Short as opposed to Regular, because I liked the proportions better when I tried it on. The salesman thought I was nuts.

Shirt is BB, tie from Press, dirty bucs from Polo.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I have three of those - tan, olive and navy. I like them a lot.


----------



## DocHolliday

Catching up on the thread:



Untilted said:


> natural shoulder:
> 
> joining tom rath's team.


Looks great on you, Tilt. Very nice for the summer.



Daniele said:


> More or less, this (the pic was taken few days ago, sorry if it's a bit blurry)
> Tweed vintage 3/2 sack, BB MTM safety pinned club collar w/French cuffs, vintage cufflinks, narrow knitted tie, bespoke worsted flannel trousers, cordovan shell Alden tassel loafers.
> A fresh crew cut.
> 
> https://imageshack.us


From what I can tell, very sharp. Nice to see the fitted retro style. Very Mad Men.


----------



## Patrick06790

Today I strayed from the Trad with a Paul Stuart suit that is extremely comfortable, darted, and has forward pleats. If it had twin vents it would be perfect.

AE Niles down below.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni tie
SR pocket-square
Armani shirt
silver cufflinks
MD belt
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers


----------



## topbroker

Patrick06790 said:


> Today I strayed from the Trad with a Paul Stuart suit that is extremely comfortable, darted, and has forward pleats. If it had twin vents it would be perfect.


Mighty sharp, Patrick!


----------



## randomdude

Wow Patrick, with those sunglasses on you do really look just like that guy from Dr. Strangelove.


----------



## topbroker

Lovely day here in Wisconsin, although for some reason the Middle American-ness of Middle America has got me down today. Of course that could partly be because I live in Appleton, Wisconsin, which is practically an epicenter of that Middle American quality. It's a nice, affordable city in the nice, affordable Northeast Wisconsin region, but there are times I feel out of whack with my surroundings -- single in the land of the coupled, childless in the land of the prolific (really, four kids around here is nothing), intellectual in the land of...well, the non-intellectual, gay in the land of the straight, summer-lover in the land of long winters, etc., etc. (Of course, I'm largely out of whack with my _era_, too, and I know that.)

All that said, I've lived all over America, and I don't know of a _better_ place to live in America: the bigger cities have certainly priced themselves out of my market. I rather think my next move is going to take me away from the United States, permanently, to spend the second half of my life elsewhere. Puerto Vallarta, perhaps? (a city I just love). I turn 50 in August and I'm thinking about such things.

On to the outfit...

Aquascutum navy SB 2B double-vent blazer (recent Ebay purchase; lovely jacket)
Asher gray windowpane cuffed wool trousers (also a new acquisition, from the closing store The Haberdasher in Green Bay)
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Vintage Japanese silk pocket square in white, blue, and gold, marked "1933," points up (very delicate piece)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Black genuine crocodile tassel loafers
Vintage Churchill dark grey fedora with black band, "Churchill" pin


----------



## Quay

^ You'll be the best-dressed man in Puerto Vallarta!

And quite timely, too, as what you're "wearing" also included a mood I'm inclined to share. I don't wish to leave the US yet but spending half the year or so outside of it might be quite nice. Perhaps I'll be an American in Paris? Who knows. But folks with August birthdays rule and roar. :icon_smile_big:

Cordially,
A.Q., leonine.


----------



## topbroker

Quay said:


> ^ You'll be the best-dressed man in Puerto Vallarta!
> 
> And quite timely, too, as what you're "wearing" also included a mood I'm inclined to share. I don't wish to leave the US yet but spending half the year or so outside of it might be quite nice. Perhaps I'll be an American in Paris? Who knows. But folks with August birthdays rule and roar. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q., leonine.


As an old American Studies major, I go through very bleak periods in my thinking about this country. I'm not, alas, that well-traveled internationally, but Puerto Vallarta is a city I've been back to more than once, and each time I have found it remarkably _comfortable_. That counts for quite a lot. It's also completely charming, and has a very sizable English-language community, both snowbirds and year-rounders, including many Canadians, Britons, and other Commonwealthers as well as Americans. I can think of far worse places to be.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Cheapskate Special*

The Phillies have apparently solved The Riddle of the Mike Pelfrey here in the first. What do I care? I've got my McGeorge sweater, nice and light, perfect for this spring evening (courtesy of forum member M. Charles); thrifted Ralph shirt with no pocket, which makes up for the stupid horse; watch from forum member JohnMS and strap from Central; Bean chinos (on sale); J Crew socks (sale); Sebago classics (marked way down on Overstocks.com).


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino Como II


----------



## jfkemd

Patrick06790 said:


> The Phillies have apparently solved The Riddle of the Mike Pelfrey here in the first. What do I care? I've got my McGeorge sweater, nice and light, perfect for this spring evening (courtesy of forum member M. Charles); thrifted Ralph shirt with no pocket, which makes up for the stupid horse; watch from forum member JohnMS and strap from Central; Bean chinos (on sale); J Crew socks (sale); Sebago classics (marked way down on Overstocks.com).


 nice watch.
are the chinos non-iron?


----------



## Patrick06790

jfkemd said:


> nice watch.
> are the chinos non-iron?


Nope, standard Double Ls.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
AC polo
Brion pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, men!
> 
> I'm about 6 feet tall, but went with a 44 Short as opposed to Regular, because I liked the proportions better when I tried it on. The salesman thought I was nuts.


That looks great. A figure-length shot would be interesting here. 
Also, great tie-jacket combo tilt.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## babycatcher

MTM white OCBD
VV tie
Alden #8 Belt
Bills driving twills in british khaki
Pantherella argyles
Alden LHS #8


----------



## anglophile23

AldenPyle said:


>


Nice casual combo.


----------



## Northeastern

*Heading to the Marathon*

BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Pink
BB Merino Wool Sweater
PRL Chinos
J.Crew Penny Loafers

Nothing fancy, after all I'm standing outside all day with a drink and a hot dog as I watch actual athletes push their bodies to the limit.


----------



## Northeastern

Now that I think about it, I'm wearing almost the same outfit Patrick had on yesterday...fashion by osmosis perhaps?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Today is supposed to reach the 70's.

For morning classes:
PRL Phillip Chinos in Khaki
D-ring belt of "natural" canvas with a navy blue ribbon- high school name printed in white all around
Sahara AO Sperry's
silver with white face Seiko 5 on a Navy and burgundy central watchband
PRL Pink and White University stripe
J. Crew boxers with sailboats on them

I'll probably switch to the equivalent shorts for lunch and the afternoon.


----------



## Sartre

*First Post*

Last gasp of the season for the tweeds...

Charcoal J Press herringbone jacket
B2 tie and OCBD shirt
Charcoal gabardines
Burgundy B2 shell tassels



















Tjs


----------



## topbroker

Not trad today, but thank you for your time.

Bernard Allen ecru tic weave SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers (new purchase from the closing Green Bay store The Haberdasher; $800 suit for $99 )
French blue point collar French cuff shirt
BB black tie with cream and burgundy rope pattern
Vintage scissors tie slide
Black sik pocket square, points up
White daisy, right lapel
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpioint pen, shirt breast pocket
Vintage circular concave copper cufflinks, abstract enamel design in white and gold, very large (1 1/4" diameter)
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Burberry cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle toe lace-ups
Scala dark brown fedora with matching band, "Scala" pin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> First time out for the poplin this year


BrShoe...
Classic, timeless; need I say more?
Pulled off with your customary style.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Tucker

BB GF hopsack 3/2 blazer
BB uni stripe OCBD, burgundy
Chinos of some sort
BB argyles, wine/navy/yellow
BB shell belt
Alden 986

That's ein Maß of HB dunkel at the Hofbräuhaus in Munich, for those interested.


----------



## topbroker

^ Great shot!


----------



## hbs midwest

*And Then It Was Monday--Again*

Weekend temps in the high 60s into 70s; spent downtime in BB khaki shorts and PRL golfers...

Sunday morn under black cassock and dark red brocade dalmatic/stole:
BB OCBD--white
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL Argylls--navy/hunter/burgundy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf

Today, catching up on work-related correspondence from home; this afternoon, on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter/deep red track stripes)
LLB twills--dark tan, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Socks--in dresser drawer
Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Fishing chic.

(Or, more accurately, Sitting and Thinking About Fishing Chic)










Apres-fish


----------



## longwing

I like that apres-fish look. Great shirt.


----------



## Quay

More like après avoir pêché. But a comfortable, relaxed look all the same. Catch anything?

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Patrick06790

I managed to avoir a couple of smallish, discouraged-looking peches, but truth be told I didn't try very hard. It was just nice to be out after this brutish, slothful winter.


----------



## Quay

Patrick06790 said:


> I managed to avoir a couple of smallish, discouraged-looking peches, but truth be told I didn't try very hard. It was just nice to be out after this brutish, slothful winter.


Well said. :icon_smile: I follow the Jack O'Neil fishing method. For those not familiar, he's a character on a SciFi show "Stargate SG-1." He has a pond in back of his house and fishes there all the time. Only catch is there is no catch -- the pond is not stocked. He just likes to sit out in the sun, the quiet and have some well-deserved down time. So when I go fishing, I wear a nice plaid shirt, old chinos or jeans, a pair of very worn LLB boots and enjoy the peaceful pleasures of catching nothing.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## Patrick06790

Quay said:


> Well said. :icon_smile: I follow the Jack O'Neil fishing method. For those not familiar, he's a character on a SciFi show "Stargate SG-1." He has a pond in back of his house and fishes there all the time. Only catch is there is no catch -- the pond is not stocked. He just likes to sit out in the sun, the quiet and have some well-deserved down time. So when I go fishing, I wear a nice plaid shirt, old chinos or jeans, a pair of very worn LLB boots and enjoy the peaceful pleasures of catching nothing.
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


I was following the Mike O'Neil Method; Mike is the resident trout guru of Phoenicia, N.Y. and his email of last week stated he spent one nice afternoon just sitting, watching and listening. Never got his line wet.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF cords
H- ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## AldenPyle

Anglo - Thanks. Today is Khaki week. Yesterday, authentic buttonfly M1's today is Chamois M2's. Tomorrow, sport utes, I think...

Sartre- Thats about perfect!
Patrick - Looks great. What is the madras?


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> A
> Patrick - Looks great. What is the madras?


J. Press via eBay. I've had some luck with J. Press/eBay lately.


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, HBS.

Patrick, good to see a fellow devotee of the "American Graffiti" summer look. Looks cool on you.

Brown study:


----------



## telsport

*mundanity not insanity*

Mundanity instead of insanity.
Dr Scholl's back-saving sneaks (black) THE ONLY thing to wear on feet which walk below a bad back...
Expanding waist khakis noncuff
Izod golf-polo ivy green
to and from office...a very light Harris Tweed sport coat Shed quickly when in familiar confines.
Beret for sass.Just gotta do it .
Telsport


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## Daniele

Nice outfits Brownshoe! only the choice of that shady guy's picture on your pc screen seems arguable... ;-)))

A casual combo (not today's stuff, the pic was taken last week or so; it's a tipical outfit for weekend scooter rideabouts).

https://imageshack.us

Mad Man Dan


----------



## mcarthur

telsport-
Welcome to the forum


----------



## hbs midwest

telsport said:


> Mundanity instead of insanity.
> Dr Scholl's back-saving sneaks (black) THE ONLY thing to wear on feet which walk below a bad back...
> Expanding waist khakis noncuff
> Izod golf-polo ivy green
> to and from office...a very light Harris Tweed sport coat Shed quickly when in familiar confines.
> Beret for sass.Just gotta do it .
> Telsport


Welcome to the neighbourhood, Telsport.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday: Mild & Overcast*

Catching up on employment-related correspondence, both at home and at the consultants' office (showers predicted):
BB OCBD--yellow
BS repp--Old Downside (navy/ruby/marigold)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 seersucker jacket--grey/white
PS--linen/cotton, wine
PRL umbrella (aftershave purchase prize)

Tonight will shed tie & jacket --add black cassock & black/purple brocade dalmatic & stole for Holy Week services

Have a great Tuesday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Airing some new items for the first time at work. 

Aquascutum navy SB 2B double-vent blazer
Asher gray windowpane cuffed wool trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton point collar French cuff shirt
Purple/blue patterned tie
White cotton pocket square, monogrammed, rectangular fold with lettering visible 
Pink carnation, right lapel
Vintage egg-shaped stone cufflinks with striations in different shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
Claiborne black leather dress belt, slightly wide with bold "cut-out" silver buckle 
Large silver pocket watch, left trouser pocket, with silver chain attached to trouser waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe lace-ups in black leather and black deerskin
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Patrick06790

Pre-work


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP BD sports shirt
RLP khakis
h- ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## Patrick06790

Spring. The Snow Shovel Ceremony. The J. Press silk tie, purchased in Washington for just such a day. Spring.


----------



## Quay

^  That is a fabulous tie and an even more fabulous ceremony. Here's to the arrival of spring and the banishing of the implements of winter!

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Very nice attire. Remember in eight months you will need your shovel


----------



## Brownshoe

*Love Letters in the Sand*


----------



## AldenPyle

Nice fit, shoe. Is that a 44S?


----------



## AldenPyle

Khaki week continues - Yesterday, M2 Chamois w/ Gingham
















Today, M2 Sport Utes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons


----------



## TradTeacher

Brownshoe, care to reveal the source of those chinos? Are those Incotex? They look nice and slim.


----------



## Daniele

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=508&i=shortmacbwtb6.jpg

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=508&i=hpim0383eu2.jpg


----------



## anglophile23

For St.George's Day

BB tattersall forward point collar
LE cuffed chinos
BB made in England argyles
AE Lexingtons in chilli

How come Brooks can afford to have clothes made in England but not USA-made shirts?


----------



## AldenPyle

anglophile23 said:


> For St.George's Day
> 
> How come Brooks can afford to have clothes made in England but not USA-made shirts?


Probably socks are not very labor intensive.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Daniele said:


> https://imageshack.us
> https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=508&i=hpim0383eu2.jpg


Daniele,

Great look in the second picture. Could you tell us your secret for the slim fit trad look? Is this Italian bespoke? I know you have written that you shop at BB, but this does not look like BB's cut. Also, I like the high collar shirt.


----------



## Daniele

Cheers Tom,
actually the navy sportscoat is an Italian 60s number, with natural shoulder, slim lapels, raised hems, slight darting and a bit of waist suppression. It has been re-tailored to improve the fitting, but it's still quite 'soft' in line.
Charcoal trousers are Italian bespoke, so is the high tab-club collar shirt (one of my favourites!)
Shoes are suede slip-ons.
Ivy with a Continental touch (or vice-versa...)


----------



## mcarthur

BS-
Nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H- ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## topbroker

^ Nice look!


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Spring. The Snow Shovel Ceremony. The J. Press silk tie, purchased in Washington for just such a day. Spring.


Nicely done, Patrick...We'll need it again in about seven months up here in Wisconsin.

Enjoy the warmer seasons--and the fishing.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

Took young one to school, did laundry exchange at Mother's residence, now on to the consultant:

BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
BS Regt--Royal Marines (navy, deep red/leaf green/gold stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
Military web belt, brass buckle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--white linen

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

I'm off to the Michael Buble concert at the Resch Center in Green Bay tonight, so the goal for the outfit today is -- Maximum Slick!

JAB SB 2B ventless light gray/blue plaid suit, plain bottom trousers
Paul Fredrick black point collar French cuff shirt with silver monogram on left cuff
Slant-striped tie in black/silver/maroon
Silver tie bar, slanted down
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Silver and black wrap cufflinks
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Stainless steel grooved ring (left ring finger)
JAB black striped OTC socks
Bally sleek black wholecut lace-ups
Oakley sunglasses
Fresh haircut (no hat today, showing off the cut)
A good tan


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Blue and yellow striped Polo shirt
stone colored flat front chinos
burgundy Bass penny loafers

A bit of a departure from the usual work clothes, but its been warming up nicely in Michigan this week


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Blue and yellow striped Polo shirt
> stone colored flat front chinos
> burgundy Bass penny loafers
> 
> A bit of a departure from the usual work clothes, but its been warming up nicely in Michigan this week


Grab it while you can--sounds good to me.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Alden--the jacket is a 43R from Press.

TT--the chinos are Gap's "Straight/Clean" fit. I love the fit and cut, and the tissue-weight ones have been on sale--I've picked up 4 pairs at $12 each and plan to wear the the heck out of them this summer.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Change of Seasons*

Yellow Loro Piana Super 130s Southwick MTM sack sport coat with patch breast and patch flapped side pockets.
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Red Robert Talbott emblematic tie with Oakmont Country Club motif
Grey summer wool trousers - cuffed with no break
Alden burgundy calfskin low vamp loafers
2000 US Open (Pebble Beach) belt (from Leatherman Ltd. I believe)


----------



## Untilted

looks great. McQueen!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
MM sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Daniele

Untilted said:


> looks great. McQueen!


INDEED! Very cool...

G-9 is one of my fave casual jacket..


----------



## AldenPyle

Shoe - The R does not seem that long on you. I am surprised that you can get away with an S in a poplin. 
Nice work Mr. Moose.

Khaki week continues into some unseasonably cool weather. Today, LE Willis&Geiger(a weak imitation no doubt, but still a fave).


----------



## video2

Armani VS Burberry


----------



## Northeastern

*Ah that new clothes feeling*

BB Regent Sportcoat, Linen/Cotton/Silk Blend, Tan Windowpane
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, Blue and White Check (I know two checks but I think it looks good)
PRL Prospect chinos, Navy (it's pretty warm today)
AE MacNeil Pebble Grain Longwings, Brown (actually it's closer to a tan)
CH Belt

I'm off to BB to buy a new bow tie and pocket square with a birthday gift card I just received. Once I piece the whole thing together I'll post a photo, but I have to say I'm very excited about today's outfit.


----------



## Lance

AldenPyle said:


> Shoe - The R does not seem that long on you. I am surprised that you can get away with an S in a poplin.
> Nice work Mr. Moose.
> 
> Khaki week continues into some unseasonably cool weather. Today, LE Willis&Geiger(a weak imitation no doubt, but still a fave).


Very cool. Jacket?

Thanks
Lance


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday by the Lake*

Took the young one to school; on to ResumeCrafters, then Church tonight--Holy Thursday/Good Friday:
BB pinpoint BD--blue tattersall on white
BS regt--11th Hussars (wine/marigold guard stripes)
LLB khakis--usual specs
JPress surcingle--wine
BB Argylls--burgundy/marigold/navy
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Will delete jacket and tie tonight and throw on the subdeacon black cassock/black-purple brocade dalmatic & stole ensemble for Holy Week observance.

Enjoy the pentultimate workday!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Northeastern

The Update...









Bow and Pocket Square both from BB. As usual the alterations on the jacket went without a hitch.

Enjoy the day all.


----------



## topbroker

I went to the Michael Buble concert last night at the Resch Center in Green Bay. After seeing Buble live, there is certainly no doubting his star quality! He and his impressive 13-member big band put on a terrific show given the limitations of the arena format. But those limitations are considerable, and I wish I could someday hear Buble in a more intimate setting, although fat chance of that. Once an arena artist, it becomes very difficult (for economic reasons alone) to ever revert to smaller venues, except as a lark. (Springsteen has been known to "sneak" into small clubs to play sets for no doubt stunned patrons -- Toad's Place in New Haven being one such club.)

Buble has good audience rapport, and a line of banter that recalls Chris Isaak's (from whom he no doubt learned much when he was opening for him). 

On his last encore, Buble went mike-less and sang unamplified to an arenaful of 8,000 people -- a coup de theatre, needless to say, and darned effective.

Today's outfit:

JAB Signature olive plaid SB 2B single-vent suit, plain bottom trousers
Grey shirt with white point collar, white French cuffs, royal blue monogram on left cuff
Black/blue-grey patterned tie
Gold trumpet tie bar, angled down
Macclesfield navy pocket square with water nymph pattern, points up
Pink carnation, right lapel
Vintage lion cufflinks
Blue silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Groved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Olive patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage Stetson olive fedora with black band, feather


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Fantastic outfit! (as always) 

I wondered what he'd be like in concert. Sounds like a great show.


----------



## mcarthur

NE-
Happy birthday!


----------



## mcarthur

hbs-
Wishing you and your entire family a Happy Easter


----------



## mcarthur

tb-
nice sounding attire


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm sick again, dammit. The same tick thing, we think. Certainly the same godawful antibiotic regimen. What the bush. This is what I started to wear to work.


----------



## Quay

Northeastern: as I said elsewhere, that is a truly marvelous and dandy outfit!

Patrick:Very sorry to hear you are sick. Your expression conveys a world of annoyance with this! A very smart outfit as always though. Is that a vintage Timex or a newer one? Very handsome with just the 12 and 6.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick06790 said:


>


I like the tie a lot and the shoe. :icon_smile:


----------



## LD111134

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm sick again, dammit. The same tick thing, we think. Certainly the same godawful antibiotic regimen. What the bush. This is what I started to wear to work.


Patrick,

Hope you're feeling better. I respect a man who pulls-out the seersucker at the first sign of spring, convention be damned!


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Smashing*

Great jacket.

I finally visited the J. Press store today. And tried on a tan seersucker jacket that was so gorgeous I couldn't imagine wearing it anywhere in real life.

Instead I bought a charcoal suit, which I fell in love with. Now I'm broke.

What's that Timex? Vintage?


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Timex EZ Reader, decidedly non-vintage but great for the man with failing eyesight. 

It also lights up.


----------



## Brownshoe

*Sprung*

Polo oxford cloth jacket, BB pinpoint BD, Press navy knit tie, cheap Gap chinos, vintage Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
If you have lyme disease again, I would suggest that you see specialist at Yale-new haven to get a second opinion. As you know, if not treated properly can lead to serious consequences.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Viyella BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H- ps
A NST boots


----------



## AldenPyle

Lance - Thanks Filson Cover cloth Bomber (my confession to the authenticity police notes I don't know a Norden from a ball turret). 
N'eastern - That is a great jacket. 
Macarthur - I wouldn't think a navy blazer and sweater would work, but it seems to in your pic. Maybe the solid blue front plays against the shiny buttons of the blazer.
Shoe and Patrick are looking great for spring, but the tropical cold wave here allows me one more tribute to the great Midwest to close Khaki week. Bills M1 Oxford Canvas, Jantzen OCBD, Winona Knits crewneck and Russell loafers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
KS belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers


----------



## anglophile23

For Brentano String Quartet

no-name light green sportcoat from ebay
thurston sleave garters
Enro white OCBD
hannaur madras bow tie
LE cotton ps with a blue check pattern
PRL tan socks
AE Ridgefield spectators


----------



## video2

Sunny day Gucci and Etro makes me feel better :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Thank you
I like you attire


----------



## paper clip

Great spring week - rare for April here - 60s and even 70s and sun all week.

I did the big closet/attic seasonal switch over on Monday. Busted out some short sleeve madras and gingham shirts this week. I wear them with Bills and a surcingle or ribbon belt and the Quoddy boats or canoe mocs (which saw sockless action this week).

Today is a bit cooler, so the long sleeve OCBD with rolled sleeves is satisfactory.

BB burg. univ stripe. slim.










LE ribbon belt (first time this year)
Bills M2, with no break - a bit short, some might say - my tribute to Alden Pyle:icon_smile_wink:
Filson Automatic with leather strap










986
Gold Toe random tan socks with mini argyles on the sides










(I know, Mac, "brush the shoes more"):icon_smile_wink:

Good day all!


----------



## a4audi08

i love this thread. thanks to all of the regulars.


----------



## wnh

video2 said:


> Sunny day Gucci and Etro makes me feel better :icon_smile_big:


One can make a case for many people who post pictures that aren't quite trad, saying that they're learning, on their way, making do with what they have, etc. But are you serious?

My problem with it isn't even that it isn't trad, but that it's just plain ugly.


----------



## Naval Gent

video2 said:


> Sunny day Gucci and Etro makes me feel better :icon_smile_big:


No doubt, you are a wild and crazy guy.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

paper clip said:


> Great spring week - rare for April here - 60s and even 70s and sun all week.
> 
> I did the big closet/attic seasonal switch over on Monday. Busted out some short sleeve madras and gingham shirts this week. I wear them with Bills and a surcingle or ribbon belt and the Quoddy boats or canoe mocs (which saw sockless action this week).
> 
> Today is a bit cooler, so the long sleeve OCBD with rolled sleeves is satisfactory.
> 
> BB burg. univ stripe. slim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE ribbon belt (first time this year)
> Bills M2, with no break - a bit short, some might say - my tribute to Alden Pyle:icon_smile_wink:
> Filson Automatic with leather strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 986
> Gold Toe random tan socks with mini argyles on the sides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I know, Mac, "brush the shoes more"):icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Good day all!


Right on point!


----------



## hbs midwest

Northeastern said:


> The Update...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow and Pocket Square both from BB. As usual the alterations on the jacket went without a hitch.
> 
> Enjoy the day all.


Looking good--*very good*--NE.

Happy birthday.

Many years.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

Good Friday for those of us on the Byzantine/Orthodox schedule--took son to school, running errands this morning:
PRL golfer--deep red
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/deep red/hunter/khaki
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington Black Watch tartan 3/2 sack 
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Will change into OCBD and dressier trousers to wear under subdeacon black cassock/black-purple brocade dalmatic & stole for services later today.

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs

Happy Easter to any out there for whom it may concern.:icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Royston

wnh said:


> One can make a case for many people who post pictures that aren't quite trad, saying that they're learning, on their way, making do with what they have, etc. But are you serious?
> 
> My problem with it isn't even that it isn't trad, but that it's just plain ugly.


I always find it quite astonishing what people pass off on this topic as TRAD.. 
Never ceases to amaze me that the definition of "Trad" means two completely different things depending on which side of the Atlantic you happen to be on

Here in England we are the perceived as living in a time long since past, whereas in America dressing like an extra in Miami Vice constitutes traditional..

Love it

RBH
(ridiculously overly trad. and Fogey)


----------



## randomdude

Video2, are you from New Jersey? You've got the look down!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H- ps
BB braces
A tassel slip on


----------



## paper clip

mcarthur said:


>


Excellent, Uncle. You have really been "kicking it up a notch" recently. Love that tie and shirt combo. I also really liked the blue blazer/blue sweater one as well.


----------



## Untilted

This is from a week ago:

LL bean cheap seersuckers sport shirt in red university stripe:



This is today, came back from wine tasting:

CCC lavender popover short sleeved OCBD (beginning to like this shirt)
Marblehead green canvas sailor shorts, navy surcingle belt
RL tassels

Westcoast trad?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

UT- Popover looks great!

PC- I wore that same outfit yesterday (belt and BB burgundy, uni-stripe ocbd) except with weejuns and different branded khakis.


----------



## Sartre

mcarthur said:


>


Just studied this photo more carefully -- better computer monitor today -- are those monogrammed blazer buttons?

Monogrammed blazer buttons are one of those half-dozen items which confer upon their owner immediate and unqualified trad status. (It would be interesting to consider what the other handful are; true Nantucket Reds? shell cordovan tassel loafers?....)

Tom


----------



## mcarthur

PC-
Thank you


----------



## topbroker

A long, long work week comes to an end...

JAB SB 2B single vent grey-dominant glen plaid sportcoat
Nautica light grey cuffed wool trousers
JAB white button-down
Black/dark green patterned tie
Ashear multi-colored silk pocket square, puff fold
Vermeil American flag lapel pin (in case an ABC newscaster should question me)
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean gumshoes, tan uppers 
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage stetson olive fedora with black band, feather

I brought a pair of black loafers intending to change shoes at work, but I never did; I kept the gumshoes on and stayed New England-y all day.


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre said:


> Just studied this photo more carefully -- better computer monitor today -- are those monogrammed blazer buttons?
> 
> Monogrammed blazer buttons are one of those half-dozen items which confer upon their owner immediate and unqualified trad status. (It would be interesting to consider what the other handful are; true Nantucket Reds? shell cordovan tassel loafers?....)
> 
> Tom


You are absolutely correct that the blazer buttons are monogrammed.


----------



## Brownshoe

That's the 44 Short jacket. I'm sure many will find it too short, but I like the fit--I think it has a weird charm to it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
NM socks
Martegani loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe said:


> That's the 44 Short jacket. I'm sure many will find it too short, but I like the fit--I think it has a weird charm to it.


I think it works! Maybe because the sack has such a long chest, a shorter sack gives the torso the right balance. Then again, maybe that makes no sense at all. But it still works.


----------



## AldenPyle

Khaki week goes into a special extended play 6th day with the appearance of the sun and the Bills M2 poplin. Somehow, I think I like the Bills poplin almost more than the twill. That is, there seem to be reasonable substitutes for the twill.


----------



## video2

Sarar. Super 120


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Swift belt*

AldenPyle -- What is that belt you're rocking? It's great.


----------



## longwing

Brownshoe, That does it. I'm going to go try on some short jackets. My life would be a lot easier if I wore short jackets.

AP, Bill's poplin is the greatest. And I've got a brand new pair.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Brownshoe said:


> https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh58/arthurwestsmith/100B4222.jpg
> 
> That's the 44 Short jacket. I'm sure many will find it too short, but I like the fit--I think it has a weird charm to it.


You probably weren't aiming for this, but you look exactly like Matt Damon in _The Good Shepherd_ movie. That's a compliment, I think.

DD


----------



## Untilted

i dont know, browshoe, i think 44 S is the right size for you. i can't picture you in 44 R.


----------



## Untilted

Doctor Damage said:


> You probably weren't aiming for this, but you look exactly like Matt Damon in _The Good Shepherd_ movie. That's a compliment, I think.
> 
> DD


SPOT on.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I'm an ostensible 42R, but the shorter jackets I have I prefer. I have no caboose and a 29.5" inseam, so when I read "a jacket should cover the rear end" I think "OK, and what about the remaining square mile of fabric?"

On the other hand, I have grabbed 42S jackets in thrifts thinking they were the answer, only to realize, a little late, that I had purchased a sort of tunic, with lapels and pockets. Thrift shop mirrors, if they exist at all, are terrible.


----------



## Brownshoe

Ha!

I've heard the Damon comparison before, which I do take as a compliment.

Thanks, it's nice to hear I'm not completely deluded. The salesman seemed to be in physical pain when I insisted I liked the fit.


----------



## AlmostSmart

video2 said:


> Sarar. Super 120


Great look video. I particularly like the mix 'n match look of the shirt and tie. Solid blue with the patterned shirt looks really good.

The trousers are also well matched with the shirt. Overall, very impressive.


----------



## video2

^ for lunch in restaurant and promenade:icon_smile:

By the way, I'm still looking for an orange tie


----------



## tripreed

Brownshoe said:


> That's the 44 Short jacket. I'm sure many will find it too short, but I like the fit--I think it has a weird charm to it.


You know, that does look too short. You should probably just box up that jacket, along with any other 44S suits and jackets you have, and mail them to me :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think the picture, and the camera in hand pose make it a bit tough to tell.

The length doesn't seem too short, but I'd prefer a bit longer sleeve.

Again, this could just be the pose.


----------



## video2

Brownshoe said:


> That's the 44 Short jacket. I'm sure many will find it too short, but I like the fit--I think it has a weird charm to it.


Man, where did you get this jacket?


----------



## topbroker

The Northeast Wisconsin weather reverted to semi-wintry in the past 24 hours, with temperatures in the 30s and high winds up to 60 mph -- there was even a tornado warning last night. Out comes the overcoat...

Claire my Birman cat is exceptionally cuddlesome today. She loves the extra time with me on weekends.

Vintage BB SB 3B single-vent tan camelhair sportcoat
Corbin brown houndstooth cuffed wool trousers (first wearing)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Brown ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean gumshoes, tan uppers
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
Pendleton dark green plaid scarf
1970s vintage Botany 500 tan tweed fedora with matching band, feather, blue jewel pin


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sports shirt
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP khakis
H- ps
BB tassel slip-on


----------



## Untilted

foxfield today. you can never out-GTH others in this event. im going old-school style.

old bb madras
marblegreen shorts
press ribbon belt
tassels


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Looks great, Tilt. Like the shirt especially.

Cheers,

HL


----------



## hbs midwest

*Pascha (Easter) Vigil*

Ran errands with the young one this afternoon in BB khaki shorts, hunter green PRL golfer, navy Nashotah House Seminary sweatshirt, and mocs...trust me, tonight will be somewhat of an upgrade:

BB OCBD--white
LLB wool plainfront trousers--charcoal
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
JAB wool OTC dress socks--navy/pheasant motif
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgunday calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--yellow/wine geometric silk print

I will be in podrosnik (cassock) for the entire service and the Paschal basket blessing/feast afterward; hence, no tie. Subdeacon vestments will be white brocade dalmatic and stole worn over the cassock during services. Service starts at 11:30pm--party will break up about 3:00am. We sleep in tomorrow.

Hope you all are having a great weekend!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## tntele

*Baseball tournament this weekend...*

... as every weekend. Since my son plays competitive baseball, we have no life. Here is what I wore:

Team Jersey
Team Hat
Bills M1 shorts
Spotbilt coaches shoes

We lost the tournament  but at least I have a free Sunday!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## Tom Rath

A chilly Sunday morning in CT:

J Press unconstructed blue cotton sack coat
University stripe OCBD
J Crew knit tie
Levi 501s
olive green military web belt
Alden color 8 plain toe bluchers


----------



## longwing

Tom, That jacket seems to be riding high on your neck. I know you're particular about these things, so I wonder if that's intentional. Maybe it's the angle of the photo. Just asking.


----------



## Tom Rath

Good catch longwing. It fits well, considering its just an off the rack unconstructed cotton coat. I have found though that coats like this often ride up or down or wherever, more so that fully constructed coats. I like how this one fits, but yes, it did ride up a bit for the photo. I doubt its worth getting it tailored, considering the cost and what I will use it for. 

I got this coat last week at Press. I work a few blocks from the NYC location and stop in if I have some time to kill before my evening train. I was surprised to see this coat. 3 button, no darts, center vent. 2 buttons on the sleeve, spaced nicely, already cut open. Only sized s,m,l, but miraculously an L fit my monkey like arms perfectly. 

As for the tie, I think J crew ties are the best value out there. Nice and skinny, made in USA or Italy.


----------



## Patrick06790

It _is_ kinda chilly today. Errands. Old Lands End 2B sack jacket from forum member tonylumpkin. Dug out a pair of the late great JC Penney retros. Sebagos. No pocket square a la Longwing.


----------



## longwing

^ And a library to make wasp101 proud.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Tom Rath said:


> J Press unconstructed blue cotton sack coat


Ohh, glad to see someone here got this.

looking forward to more pictures.


----------



## topbroker

Back to spring-like conditions in Wisconsin today. Temperature hovering around 50, so a Harris tweed jacket provides exactly the right level of warmth.

Vintage blue-gray Harris tweed SB 2B double-vent sportcoat by Hector Russell Kiltmaker Group of Inverness, Scotland
Dark grey cuffed wool trousers
Marshall Field navy/white candy-stripe button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black woven leather belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB dark grey patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan saddles in navy/light green
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, feathers


----------



## Connemara

Went to a "formal" for an organization here at the school. I apologize for the terrible pictures, I was slightly disheveled and slightly drunk.

Brooks Bros. "Brookscool" cotton sporcoat, gray birdseye with blue and red windowpanes
Pringle gray cotton trousers
Brooks Bros. very light blue Golden Fleece shirt, spread collar/french cuffs
Mother of pearl double sided cufflinks
Polo gray socks
Vintage Talbott 3" tie, navy w/red and white stripe
Barneys pocket square, light blue with red florals
Mezlan stitch cap boots, tan
J. Press surcingle belt, navy w/red stripe


----------



## playdohh22

I never knew conne posts here.

Patrick - looks nice


----------



## Naval Gent

^^You're looking good, Connie, but I think the most intriguing part of that photo was cropped out. Just enough to pique one's interest...

Scott


----------



## Naval Gent

*Before Church*

Yeah, yeah, you've seen a guy in a seersucker suit before. Big whoop. But how about those azaleas?

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

NG-
Good looking attire. Do you wear belt or braces? I like your azalea and rhododendron bushes.


----------



## topbroker

Connemara said:


> Went to a "formal" for an organization here at the school. I apologize for the terrible pictures, I was slightly disheveled and slightly drunk.


[Snarky riposte edited in order to demonstrate my self-control]


----------



## Connemara

topbroker said:


> [Snarky riposte edited in order to demonstrate my self-control]


Awww, I missed it


----------



## B R A N D X®

Patrick06790 said:


> It _is_ kinda chilly today. Errands. Old Lands End 2B sack jacket from forum member tonylumpkin. Dug out a pair of the late great JC Penney retros. Sebagos. No pocket square a la Longwing.


Effortless style.......a great look on you Patrick.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Naval Gent said:


> Yeah, yeah, you've seen a guy in a seersucker suit before. Big whoop. But how about those azaleas?
> 
> Scott


Ah Spring!.......wonderful on so many levels!


----------



## Beresford

Naval Gent said:


> Yeah, yeah, you've seen a guy in a seersucker suit before. Big whoop. But how about those azaleas?
> 
> Scott


In addition to the flowers, I also love the flag! (Can see just a portion, but enough to know what it is.)


----------



## mcarthur

^ John Paul Jones-"Don't Tread Upon Me"


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## Naval Gent

mcarthur said:


> NG-
> Good looking attire. Do you wear belt or braces? I like your azalea and rhododendron bushes.





B R A N D X® said:


> Ah Spring!.......wonderful on so many levels!





Beresford said:


> In addition to the flowers, I also love the flag! (Can see just a portion, but enough to know what it is.)


Thanks, y'all. I'm pretty much a belt man, Mac. That particular flag was adopted by the Navy after 911 as the official jack. (The flag flown up forward in port) I like it for several reasons.

Scott


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni sweater
Mason's pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots


----------



## video2

*cashmere, **silk and wash-leather for day off*


----------



## Beresford

Naval Gent said:


> That particular flag was adopted by the Navy after 911 as the official jack. (The flag flown up forward in port) I like it for several reasons.
> 
> Scott


Another view:


----------



## tsweetland

*It's been a long time......*

I have been in Los Angeles for the last month for work, a very non-trad place, by the way, and haven't had time for posting or even looking at the forum. Like"trad" itself, coming back to the forum is comfortable, familiar, and exactly the same as when I left it.

Casual at the office today (thought I was flying to CA again!):

LE OCBD, white
Levi's 501s
Bean blucher mocs, sockless
Barbour Beaufort Jacket
Panerai Luminor Marina watch


----------



## Sartre

J Press wool plaid jacket
Brooks OCBD
Hanauer bow
Brooks gabardines
Gucci loafers


----------



## B R A N D X®

^^Sweet!!!


----------



## topbroker

Sartre, Simone would approve. Smashing look.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Bit of a cheat today; this was Saturday night to Sunday morning:




...as the evening wore off, this:




The solution for having to go outside to smoke was this:




And finally, back to work today:


----------



## hbs midwest

*Easter Monday by the Lake*

Have excused myself from almost every businesslike activity today, except for to-and-from-school runs with the young one and a fitness consultation at one of the local gyms:

PRL pique golfer--dark burgundy
LLB khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB mocs
JAB ancient Harris tweed 3/2

factor in tennis shorts, t-shirt, etc for the (ahem) consultation/workout...

Looking good, Patrick, Sartre, & Moose!

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## Untilted

Sartre said:


>


HOT DAMN!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys, blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF khakis
H- ps
A plain toe boot


----------



## BobGuam

Hey Naval Gent, Looks pretty snappy to me, and the azaleas must mean its spring time on the mainland!


----------



## topbroker

It was snowing in Appleton when I woke up this morning, and on the drive into work, too. That settles it; I'm moving to Mexico. 

Although actually, any move at this time is dicey. It is a very strange time in the world; I think we are going to look back at 2008 and say, "That is the year that a lot of things changed." Gas prices, Peak Oil, climate change, credit crises, total off-the-playbook moves at the Fed, global food riots, housing in turmoil, airlines in turmoil, etc., etc. -- it's all happening really fast, and who knows where it's headed? Hard not to feel uneasy about this...

Bernard Allen ecru tic weave SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
Joseph Abboud blue stripes on white ground spread collar French cuff shirt
Navy/royal blue/gold patterned "power" tie
Slender gold tie chain
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Egg-shaped stone cufflinks with striations in different shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Vannucci taupe patterned OTC socks
J&M spectator captoe lace-ups in dark brown and light woven brown leather
Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
Brown leather gloves
J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Full Battle Dress*

BB Golden Fleece grey chalkstripe 3B sack suit with vest
BB MTM white club collar shirt on French blue body with white French cuffs, no pocket with monogram on left waist
Crisply starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast pocket
J Press red and navy cuff knots
Talbott Brigade of Guards rep tie
Trafalger black calfskin strap with monogrammed gold slide buckle
Allen Edmonds black Chelsea tassel loafer with kilte


----------



## Helvetia

Beresford said:


> Another view:


Noticed on PBS - "Carrier" last night that the USS Nimitz was flying this flag as it entered Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Sartre

topbroker said:


> Sartre, Simone would approve. Smashing look.





B R A N D X® said:


> ^^Sweet!!!





Untilted said:


> HOT DAMN!


Many thanks.

Tom


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

oldschoolprep said:


> BB Golden Fleece grey chalkstripe 3B sack suit with vest
> BB MTM white club collar shirt on French blue body with white French cuffs, no pocket with monogram on left waist
> Crisply starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast pocket
> J Press red and navy cuff knots
> Talbott Brigade of Guards rep tie
> Trafalger black calfskin strap with monogrammed gold slide buckle
> Allen Edmonds black Chelsea tassel loafer with kilte


VERY Nice!!!!!

I'm not nearly as spiffy as that today

Navy blue 3 button suit
Blue and white striped point collar shirt
Burgundy and blue diamond patterned tie
Oxblood colored split toe oxfords
Oxblood colored belt


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> BB Golden Fleece grey chalkstripe 3B sack suit with vest
> BB MTM white club collar shirt on French blue body with white French cuffs, no pocket with monogram on left waist
> Crisply starched Irish linen handkerchief in breast pocket
> J Press red and navy cuff knots
> Talbott Brigade of Guards rep tie
> Trafalger black calfskin strap with monogrammed gold slide buckle
> Allen Edmonds black Chelsea tassel loafer with kilte


You are very prepared for your meeting. Good luck!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

topbroker said:


> It was snowing in Appleton when I woke up this morning, and on the drive into work, too. That settles it; I'm moving to Mexico.
> 
> Although actually, any move at this time is dicey. It is a very strange time in the world; I think we are going to look back at 2008 and say, "That is the year that a lot of things changed." Gas prices, Peak Oil, climate change, credit crises, total off-the-playbook moves at the Fed, global food riots, housing in turmoil, airlines in turmoil, etc., etc. -- it's all happening really fast, and who knows where it's headed? Hard not to feel uneasy about this...
> 
> Bernard Allen ecru tic weave SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
> Joseph Abboud blue stripes on white ground spread collar French cuff shirt
> Navy/royal blue/gold patterned "power" tie
> Slender gold tie chain
> Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
> Egg-shaped stone cufflinks with striations in different shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
> Brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
> Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Gold college ring (right ring finger)
> Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
> Armani Mania cologne
> Vannucci taupe patterned OTC socks
> J&M spectator captoe lace-ups in dark brown and light woven brown leather
> Stanley Blacker tan SB wool/cashmere topcoat
> Brown leather gloves
> J. Crew navy wool scarf with kelly green stripes
> Vintage Dobbs grey twill fedora with suede panels, two feathers


More snow?? Yikes.

At least you get to enjoy your winter wardrobe a little longer.

A smashing outfit today


----------



## browning806

PRL Green Univ. Stripe OCBD
LE Navy Chino Shorts
LE Grosgrain (Navy, White, Green)
Sperry AO's in Tan Longhorn


----------



## topbroker

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> More snow?? Yikes.
> 
> At least you get to enjoy your winter wardrobe a little longer.
> 
> A smashing outfit today


Thanks, my Michigan buddy! The snow melted off by mid-morning, fortunately. Still loving the Mexico idea, though.


----------



## Patrick06790

Cold 'n' wet.


----------



## browning806

^ I like the new angles Patrick. Your composition is always as good as your outfit.


----------



## Patrick06790

browning806 said:


> ^ I like the new angles Patrick. Your composition is always as good as your outfit.


Thank my deranged assistant, Ralphus II. Almost lost him to a nursery school last week.


----------



## Topsider

Sartre said:


>


Very impressive. Understated, yet slightly daring. Best of all, everything fits spectacularly. Well done!


----------



## JordanW

Sartre said:


> J Press wool plaid jacket
> Brooks OCBD
> Hanauer bow
> Brooks gabardines
> Gucci loafers


 You should post more often, my friend. May I ask the pattern on the Hanauer bow?


----------



## Sartre

JordanW said:


> You should post more often, my friend. May I ask the pattern on the Hanauer bow?


Thanks so much. My work is business casual so when I do have the opportunity to don a tie (church, for example, or social functions) I like to take a snap and will continue to do so. Though I may have shot my wad with this one; it's by far the most interesting jacket I own.

The tie has little sort of English crests.

Tom


----------



## B R A N D X®

Sartre said:


> Thanks so much. My work is business casual so when I do have the opportunity to don a tie (church, for example, or social functions) I like to take a snap and will continue to do so. Though I may have shot my wad with this one; it's by far the most interesting jacket I own.
> 
> The tie has little sort of English crests.
> 
> Tom


Yeah....I'd say you'll have a tough time topping that one!!


----------



## Brownshoe

Sartre said:


> Thanks so much. My work is business casual so when I do have the opportunity to don a tie (church, for example, or social functions) I like to take a snap and will continue to do so. Though I may have shot my wad with this one; it's by far the most interesting jacket I own.
> 
> The tie has little sort of English crests.
> 
> Tom


I used to have that jacket. I miss it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Trafalgar braces
Brioni polo
Isaia pant
Armani socks
Gucci loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF khakis
H- ps
A full strap slip-on


----------



## topbroker

I'm momentarily discombobulated here because I just lost an Ebay auction that I really wanted to win -- an authentic Donegal tweed suit with both jacket and trousers in correct sizing for me. I had set my automatic bid as high as I wanted to go (I adjusted it upward yesterday), but someone else went higher still. Oh, well. Can't win them all, but a nice _All Creatures Great and Small_-type tweed suit is still on my "holy grail" list.

BTW, I now use a checklist to make sure I capture all the elements of my outfits in these postings. I was always forgetting something like cufflinks and having to go back and edit. Yes, I'm anal. 

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit 
BB red mini-check button-down
Geoffrey Beene red/green patterned tie
Slender gold tie bar, angled down
Red silk patterned pocket square, points up
Large pink carnation, right lapel
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
AE Belmont spectator split-toe lace-ups, dark brown and white

Vintage Dobbs Golden Coach "cloud" (grayish tan) fedora with black band, feather (new find; love the color!)

Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## Untilted

elegant.


----------



## topbroker

I like the trousers a lot. What is their provenance?


----------



## randomdude

topbroker said:


> I like the trousers a lot. What is their provenance?


I like the coat. Where is it from?


----------



## hbs midwest

*...And then it was Tuesday...*

School run with the young man, my car to the shop for seasonal tire switch, fitness assessment, then on to ResumeCrafters:
BB pinpoint BD--navy/wine tattersall on white
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (navy/wine/leaf green)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
AE Paxton penny loafers--burgundy calf
JAB vintage 3/2 sack--navy
PS--linen/cotton, navy (same shade as blue in tie)

Enjoy, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## DocHolliday

Not super Trad today, but with some Trad elements. I almost didn't post, but what the hey. The tie's a knit.


----------



## Sartre

^ Is that a Polo sport coat? Silk/linen? I seem to remember seeing it last summer.


----------



## DocHolliday

Sartre said:


> ^ Is that a Polo sport coat? Silk/linen? I seem to remember seeing it last summer.


Very good eye! Yes, it's Polo, but all linen.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I like this. Mix it up a little. The rigidly formulaic gets old, even if you like the formula.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Fantastic! Love the coat and the pants


----------



## video2

Silk and silk


----------



## Duck

Huh? Video, I think you might be posting in the wrong forum.


----------



## video2

^Even traditional style has many faces.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

topbroker said:


> I like the trousers a lot. What is their provenance?


The trousers are Lands' End overstocks. I should have bought a couple of pairs extra. The coat is Brooks Brothers.

Thanks everyone for commenting (and thanks also to those polite enough not to  )


----------



## Duck

video2 said:


> ^Even traditional style has many faces.


I think the face you posted is wearing a mask.


----------



## randomdude

Duck said:


> I think the face you posted is wearing a mask.


Burn!


----------



## enecks

There must be something lost in translation here...


----------



## Bespoken For

I think Video must be meaning to post in the regular forum, or else his definition of American Trad is extremely different than the rest of us


----------



## Quay

Duck said:


> Huh? Video, I think you might be posting in the wrong forum.


Indeed it seems so to me as well. Traditional is a word that can describe many things but Trad is by comparison a neologism that is fairly well defined. The outfit noted as "silk and silk" may be traditional someplace or other but it isn't Trad.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Topsider

Quay said:


> The outfit noted as "silk and silk" may be traditional someplace or other but it isn't Trad.


I just assumed it was a typo, e.g., "slik and slik."

Either that, or "sick and sick."

I know we're not supposed to feed the trolls, but dammit...they just look so gosh darn _hungry_!


----------



## Quay

KentW said:


> I just assumed it was a typo, e.g., "slik and slik."
> 
> Either that, or "sick and sick."
> 
> I know we're not supposed to feed the trolls, but dammit...they just look so gosh darn _hungry_!


I hadn't suspected typos! Zooks. Could this then be a picture of the standard traditional dress at a firm called Silk, Slik, Silt & Sick? I imagine that 4S or ForEss would be some sort of marketing firm and/or a legal entity representing the counterfeit disco clothing trade.

Cordially,
A.Q., not associated or affiliated with 4S.


----------



## mcarthur

Gentleman-
Please retire to the library for cigars and balvenie


----------



## Quay

mcarthur said:


> Gentleman-
> Please retire to the library for cigars and balvenie


Anyone that smokes in a library is no friend of books. However, a good smoking lounge or parlor off the dining area will be acceptable. But even more so would be to retire to one's own apartments where one could change out of the dinner jacket into a suitable smoking jacket, perhaps the only remaining reason or excuse to actually smoke.

Cordially,
A.Q., non-smoker but quite friendly to smoking attire.


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Gentleman-
> Please retire to the library for cigars and balvenie


Your right Uncle. We are better than this, we are gentleman. I started and I am ending it. Video, doesn't work for me, but if it works for you, by all means wear it. Thank you for sharing, a lot of us do not.


----------



## paper clip

To avoid the near occasion of snarkiness, utilize the Ignore list in the User CP. To access this soothing feature, click your private messages, and choose Buddy/Ignore Lists from the bottom of the left menu choices. Type in your nemesis' name and, bingo - problem solved!


----------



## enecks

A most effective strategy, PC.


----------



## jjohnson12

A thorough reading of the American/Trad & Hall of Fame Stickys would be helpful to all new posters. I know I've learned a lot in the last year that I've been reading the forum and I appreciate all the valuable information I've received. There's a lot of wise advise here.


----------



## video2

Today realy more traditional vintage look:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Smedley sweater
Barbera pant
Zegna braces
NM socks
DE bluchers


----------



## AldenPyle

Video2, 

Although the colors, fabrics, and silhouettes of your outfit don't usually strike my fancy, your clothes fit well and probably we could learn something from your particular take on trad. Today,'s outfit was very good. 

However, it would be more polite if you would make your pictures a bit smaller.


----------



## video2

Thank you. I'll try to do my picyures smaller. Sorry


AldenPyle said:


> Video2,
> 
> Although the colors, fabrics, and silhouettes of your outfit don't usually strike my fancy, your clothes fit well and probably we could learn something from your particular take on trad. Today,'s outfit was very good.
> 
> However, it would be more polite if you would make your pictures a bit smaller.


----------



## wnh

AldenPyle said:


> Video2,
> 
> Although the colors, fabrics, and silhouettes of your outfit don't usually strike my fancy, your clothes fit well and probably we could learn something from your particular take on trad. Today,'s outfit was very good.


However, it's really not a take on trad. It appears to be a take on "traditional", but traditional _what_ is still up in the air.

Boring today, hard not to do in my workplace:

Brooks Brothers white pinpoint button-down
Bills chamois, khaki
J. Crew navy belt with embroidered ducks
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
Burgundy Weejuns


----------



## paper clip

A return to chilly spring in MA. Glad I saved a few lighter sweaters to get me through days like these.

BB pink gingham broadcloth buttondown
LE navy cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater










Bills M1 - oyster?
LE navy surcingle
Wenger watch on Bond strap










BB PTBs (I ebayed these a year or so ago. I sent the numbers to Alden. They advised that these were originally #8 - but you can see they are very brown now. Alden also advised that they were made in either 2002 or 1992 - something about one of the numbers ending in a '2'. With this color fade from #8 to brown, I'd have to guess 1992.)
Tommy Hilfiger thin argyles










Good day, all!


----------



## Moose Maclennan

^
Looking good. I'm a fan of v-necks myself.

By funny coincidence:


'Bond film' connotations aside, that's a strap that goes well with a lot of stuff.


----------



## Senator LooGAR

In what is fast becoming my go to attire:
JM Brown Saddle Oxfords
Brown and light Brown Argyle Socks
Bill's Chamois Chinos in Khaki
Scott Barber Light Blue Gingham BCBD
Blue and Pink JAB Repp Tie
Orvis Chrono watch with Navy/Maroon Smart Turnout Grosgrain Watchband
MTM 2 Button Navy Blazer


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

HSM MTM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H- ps
A long wing


----------



## hbs midwest

*Cool Wednesday*

Took son to school, laundry run to Mom's residence, on to ResumeCrafters and Job Fair in Brookfield:

BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington vintage 3/2 blazer
PS--white linen

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Navy Chalk Stripe Day*

Cooler than normal wether drove attire decision this morning. Golf this afternoon.

BB Golden Fleece 3B Navy chalkstripe suit with vest
BB MTM White Club Collar OC with real safety pin
Crisply starched Irish linen handerchief in breast suit pocket
Talbott red,grey,navy and white stripe repp tie
Trafalgar black calfskin strap with BB monogrammed sterling engine turned buckle
Allen Edmonds black calfskin Grayson tassel loafers circa 1988 free from first time AE refurbishment (good workmanship equivalent to many previous Alden jobs)
BB double breasted all cotton lighter weight trench coat - USA made of UK fabrc but can't remember date of purchase. Nice looking durable garment that neither BB or peers make/market anymore


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Moose and PC-
what is a "Bond" strap?

Whatever it it, it looks nice.


cheap sneakers (raining hard)
501s
Yellow PCBD (my new favorite shirt- thanks Alan!)
rarely worn black v-neck sweater
London fog Raincoat

A laundry day for me, I'm also washing my wools so clothing choice was based on availability. It's not trad, but I liked the look.


----------



## mcarthur

osp-
Nice sounding attire. Have fun on the golf course


----------



## topbroker

A beautiful day in the neighborhood, as Mister Rogers used to say.

Nautica pearl gray pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers (I love this very light shade of grey)

French blue spread collar French cuff shirt, yellow monogram on left cuff
Paul Fredrick gold/maroon/light blue slant-stripe tie (eye-popper)
Gold silk pocket square, points up
Square gold cufflinks with black bars
Burgundy silk braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Vannucci black patterned OTC socks
AE Grayson black tassel mocs
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## enecks

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Moose and PC-
> what is a "Bond" strap?


The "Bond" strap is basically a black-grey striped NATO G10 strap. It's called the Bond strap because it was featured on Bond's Submariner in _Goldfinger_.


----------



## Brownshoe

*In the recording studio this afternoon: chilly*


----------



## Brownshoe

Alden--from Jonathan Richman to Wallace Stevens, your signature lines make me smile. That's one of my very favorite poems.

Video2--I like the navy suit/pink shirt/green dot tie combination very much.

Moose--I admire your ruggedly masculine way of wearing the look. Very strong.

PC--Wotta shirt!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
JB polo
Brioni pant
MD belt
CH socks
Gravati bluchers


----------



## Tom Rath

Mid gray fresco sack suit - if I was forced to wear one color suit everyday, it would be this color
BB OCBD
blue/red silk knit, RL
Alden color 8 plain toe bluchers
brown alligator belt with silver engine turned buckle
vintage Hamilton watch


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire. Consider a pocket square


----------



## Senator LooGAR

So, we're fans of the knit tie with a suit? I always suspected you only wore those with chinos and a blazer?

Brown shoe - I like those glasses. Who is the maker?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps
BB plain toe blucher


----------



## Tom Rath

Senator LooGAR said:


> So, we're fans of the knit tie with a suit? I always suspected you only wore those with chinos and a blazer?
> 
> Brown shoe - I like those glasses. Who is the maker?


Ive always worn knit ties with suits. The only time I might avoid doing so is if I were wearing a very smooth fabric suit. This particular one is a fairly rough weave fresco, which I find compliments the nubbiness of the tie. Knit ties also casualize a suit, which I have always been a proponent of.


----------



## Senator LooGAR

Tom Rath said:


> Ive always worn knit ties with suits. The only time I might avoid doing so is if I were wearing a very smooth fabric suit. This particular one is a fairly rough weave fresco, which I find compliments the nubbiness of the tie. Knit ties also casualize a suit, which I have always been a proponent of.


I wasn't knocking it, more of a "Oh, we can do that?"


----------



## Tom Rath

No worries, I didnt think you were. Just because ive always done it doesnt mean its standard practice though. Im sure you would find many who dont approve.


----------



## topbroker

A somewhat daring mix of elements today. I can't recall pairing a patterned sportcoat with differently patterned trousers before. Living on the edge!

Corneliani black tweed SB one-button ventless sportcoat
JAB blackwatch plaid cuffed trousers (not too loud)
White-on-white spread collar French cuff shirt
Modernist patterned tie in black and taupe (with touch of maroon)
Black silk pocket square, points up
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Cameo cufflinks, white Roman centurion on black background with gold border
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
JAB black OTC socks with subtle woven diamond pattern
Cole-Haan black snaffle-bit loafers
1980s vintage Churchill grey fedora with black band, "Churchill" pin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday: Is It Finally Spring Up Here?*

Son to school, odd errands, on to ResumeCrafters:

BB OCBD--blue
BS regt--Duke of Wellington's (Kenya red/silver-white)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
JAB ancient 3/2 sack--navy
PS--white linen

Enjoy the pentultimate workday!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Asterix

LE Khaki chinos
Pink LE OCBD shirt
Navy Blue LE Safari inspired Jacket
Bass Tan Argyle Socks
Alden #8 LHS


----------



## Patrick06790

I accompanied one of our residents to the southern Maine coast to help him with a meeting between us, the soon-to-be ex-wife and The Therapist.

Pretty scaly, but we got through it.

I trotted out the Joe Tradly suit - full armor seemed appropriate. My guy was in a JAB suit he bought a few years ago and it is now about two sizes too big. He looked awful.

We tooled around today before coming back. Here I am telling him to shut the $%#! up and follow instructions (but in the nicest possible way).

Southern Maine - Kittery, York - is lovely territory but suffers from proximity to Boston. Lots of what looked to me like hasty and shoddy development.

Tons of outlet stores and a place called the Kittery Trading Post which has enough guns for a Third World revolution and a decent supply of Leatherman belts at $20 a pop. I got a rainbow trout one.


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking attire


----------



## Joe Beamish

*(Sniff!) I love you, man!*

Patrick. You rock.


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## Untilted

is that a Regular sportcoat, BShoe? I like you better in a "Short".

PS nice shades.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Haircut*

Brownshoe -- the haircut is bumpin', yo


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
Armani pant
Cartier belt
NM socks
TR loafers


----------



## AldenPyle

Brownshoe - Nice look, you must get carded a lot (btw, I would have guessed you were more of a New York school kind of guy. Here's one for you, Wallace Stevens is Trad, Kenneth Koch is Ivy).
P-Clip - The pink gingham is great. Looks to go well with the vest.
Mac - The peach and yellow are a good combo. 
Patrick for Mayor! of Wherever!


----------



## AldenPyle

*Color Pattern Week.*

This week I was trying to work on getting the colors and patterns right. A little Intermediate Trad 201. 








I was surprised that this one worked as well as it did. The pants are very beige, and the shirt lavender. In my minds eye, fruity colors like pink and purple don't go with brown. But I find that in reality, tI like them together a lot. Also, the Press sack with almost no waist suppression is a good match for the looser fit of the Pendletons and the unsleekness of the plain toe, chromoexcel AEs


----------



## AldenPyle

Here I followed Flusser's advice to combine the big Po'Wales check of this Southwick Miles with the smaller (also Po'W) check of the BCBD. Somehow, I think a double vented jacket requires fairly slim fit pants.


----------



## AldenPyle

Crash! Not enough contrast between the pants (tan cavalry twill) and the (GF LWS houndstooth) jacket or the jacket and the (red unistripe ocbd) shirt or the shirt and the tie (brown Press squirrel emblematic).


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Looking very nice


----------



## AldenPyle

In my minds eye, green and khaki should go together. In reality, I like this taupe better with this jacket. O-Cha o kudosai!


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Greenery*

^ Lovely. The early verdure of spring.

I wonder if the absence of tie bar is deliberate, because you find it at odds with the overall lightness and freshness of your look today.


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Crash! Not enough contrast between the pants (tan cavalry twill) and the (GF LWS houndstooth) jacket or the jacket and the (red unistripe ocbd) shirt or the shirt and the tie (brown Press squirrel emblematic).


I actually like this combination quite a bit -- although the jacket's sleeves strike me as a little short (nothing heinous).


----------



## nerdykarim

AldenPyle said:


> In my minds eye, green and khaki should go together. In reality, I like this taupe better with this jacket. O-Cha o kudosai!


I like the way you're playing with the overall silhouette as well as the colors and patterns--my favorite is actually the one you thought "crashed."

Is that green tea in the green picture? I think you should submit it to the Kent Wang green contest.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Patrick: The Professional Look is *outstanding!*
Alden: All combinations right on the money.
BrShoe: It will grow back, won't it?

Mrs hbs had coffee appointment out by young one's school--she took him today, and I'm working from home, at least for most of the morning:

BB OCBD--pink
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/hunter/deep red/dark tan
LLB mocs
When I leave the house:
Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan jacket
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

A great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Thanks. I wish you'd get a camera. I am really interested in seeing your old Huntington stuff.


----------



## Untilted

AldenPyle said:


> Crash! Not enough contrast between the pants (tan cavalry twill) and the (GF LWS houndstooth) jacket or the jacket and the (red unistripe ocbd) shirt or the shirt and the tie (brown Press squirrel emblematic).


looks great. that sack fits right.


----------



## AldenPyle

nerdykarim said:


> I like the way you're playing with the overall silhouette as well as the colors and patterns--my favorite is actually the one you thought "crashed."
> 
> Is that green tea in the green picture? I think you should submit it to the Kent Wang green contest.


Just did. But Holiday has already won.


----------



## Brownshoe

AldenPyle said:


> Here I followed Flusser's advice to combine the big Po'Wales check of this Southwick Miles with the smaller (also Po'W) check of the BCBD. Somehow, I think a double vented jacket requires fairly slim fit pants.


This is great.

Thanks guys. The haircut was a surprise--I usually just say "shorter." She took me seriously.

Yep, that's a Regular jacket. I think I have a short torso compared to my legs--maybe that's why the Short jackets work, despite my height. Weird.


----------



## AldenPyle

My version of the Safari Collection for (red) Labor Day


----------



## topbroker

Stormy and wet today.

Pendleton dark green plaid SB 2B single-vent sportcoat
JAB black cuffed corduroys
Tommy Hilfiger blue-grey point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath (partly because it's Friday, partly because I couldn't find a tie that worked, but the open neck looks good with this outfit)
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Black braided leather belt with brass buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
JAB black/blue argyle OTC socks
(For the indoors) Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
(For the outdoors) Italian make (I forgot whom) winter boots in black with tan "spats" (I did a double-take the first time I saw someone else wearing these, thinking they were spats); about 8' high; zipper closure; trendy but interesting
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Champ black velour short-brim fedora with distinctive grey patterned band, large fan-shaped feather (my "Tyrolean" hat)
Nike green/black golf umbrella


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> My version of the Safari Collection for (red) Labor Day


The background of the photo reminds me of the movies _Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing _and _The World of Suzie Wong_, both starring William Holden and both shot on location in Hong Kong. Holden's wardrobe in the former film (including a number of "business casual" open-neck shirt with sportcoat outfits) is delightful and an inspiration to me.


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Thanks. I wish you'd get a camera. I am really interested in seeing your old Huntington stuff.


Concur heartily. 
You can try to deduct it as a "job seeking expense" :icon_smile_wink: 
[kidding - not actual tax advice]

AP - I really like the green ensemble. The "crash" one is too brown all over for my taste. I like a little color to offset the neutrals.

Brownshoe - that just recently happened to me when I had to get my haircut by "Sis" because "Dick" was in Florida. I'll never make that misatake again. Not only did she basically shave all my hair off, leaving only a fringe on top, she nicked up my head and ears a coupla times as well. Only when the blood was running down my neck from an ear laceration did she say: "Oh, did I get you? Is that why you've been scrooching all aorund in the chair?"


----------



## baloogafish

AldenPyle said:


> In my minds eye, green and khaki should go together. In reality, I like this taupe better with this jacket. O-Cha o kudosai!


I like the look! Even your drinks match your outfit!


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Forgot to ask*

Hi tops? Or low?








[/quote]


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm lovin' Moose's stuff.

It's sorta TOPHish without affectation.

I need to get some (non-hooded) sweatshirts.
Very reminiscent of my childhood.
It was very popular among all the prep school kids I knew. Usually one from your dad's alma matter, or a hand-me-down from your older brother's school.


----------



## Sartre

AldenPyle said:


>


AP,

I note that in this and many other of your photographs your shirt collar rolls beautifully. Are you partial to one particular brand?

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## Brownshoe

JB-

low


----------



## hbs midwest

Sartre said:


> AP,
> 
> I note that in this and many other of your photographs your shirt collar rolls beautifully. Are you partial to one particular brand?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


You, my friend, are about to hear Alden's tale of the wonders of shirtmaking--edifying and entertaining!:icon_smile_big:

hbs

PS: AP, don't let me down!


----------



## Joe Beamish

*chuckie t's*

I think I'm going to pick up a pair soon. Thanks for the inspiration!



Brownshoe said:


> JB-
> 
> low


----------



## Halifax

*Giving it a shot*

Wore this to work today. I work as a Sales Associate at a clothing store during school and the summer.

Sorry about picture quality, and hopefully the outfits will improve as my posts do.

https://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0167hd6.jpg
https://img128.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0166kh1.jpg


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Jantzen*

I want to take the Jantzen plunge myself. But I'm lovin' the BB slim fits I just received, so it can wait.



hbs midwest said:


> You, my friend, are about to hear Alden's tale of the wonders of shirtmaking--edifying and entertaining!:icon_smile_big:
> 
> hbs
> 
> PS: AP, don't let me down!


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## tripreed

Halifax said:


> https://img236.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0167hd6.jpg


Good looking shirt and tie combo.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Thanks. I wish you'd get a camera. I am really interested in seeing your old Huntington stuff.


Patrick & PaperClip...

The young one has the camera--he came back from Spring Break with several hundred shots of Greece which he has yet to upload...he is the designated techie for the family.

Sooner or later we'll get it right.

Enjoy the weekend, gentlemen.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## playdohh22

Vintage or modern baracuta ?


----------



## jjohnson12

Brownshoe - You're looking very Michael Caine.


----------



## AldenPyle

Sartre said:


> AP,
> 
> I note that in this and many other of your photographs your shirt collar rolls beautifully. Are you partial to one particular brand?
> 
> Thanks,
> Tom


Thanks. HK is the place for value for money, MTM shirts. This shirt comes from David's Shirts in HK. I asked for an unlined collar with 3.5" points and a 3rd button (and flap pocket, of course). They immediately got that I was looking for an old-school preppy kind of shirt, and I thought they really delivered on the roll. They promised that the sleeves would shrink in the wash, but have not yet. I may have the helper put one in the drier.

I usually get Jantzen which is less consistent in terms of collar roll (among other things), but that is almost part of the charm. I guess if you want your collar just so, you probably would get a stiffer collar in the first place. A big advantage of MTM is they will do the sleeves to half-inch tolerances and the neck measurement to the quarter inch. Amazing, really for US$40. Jantzen has a very weak selection of oxford cloth, though. especially in the more rugged fabrics, so I still grab the BB or the LE often. You can't beat BB for pink.


----------



## AldenPyle

hbs midwest said:


> Patrick & PaperClip...
> 
> The young one has the camera--he came back from Spring Break with several hundred shots of Greece which he has yet to upload...he is the designated techie for the family.
> 
> Sooner or later we'll get it right.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, gentlemen.:thumbs-up:
> 
> hbs


I agree with Patrick and Clip, but I sympathize. I can barely figure out how to turn on the news on the TV w/o asking a 6-year old to explain it to me.


----------



## AldenPyle

JBeamish - I was wearing the tie clip lower down today. My new trick is to tie the tie with the narrow end much longer than the wide, tuck it into the pants, and clip the whole thing down. That way, I can tie a small 4-i-h knot and still have the front of the tie hitting my belt. 

-Broker: Actually, I haven't seen Splendoured and only a short part of Suzie. Love Bill Holden though. David Larrabie is the Ur-Trad. 

Thanks for other compliments and suggestions.


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> -Broker: Actually, I haven't seen Splendoured and only a short part of Suzie. Love Bill Holden though. David Larrabie is the Ur-Trad.


Here's a bit on the two films that I posted at the Fedora Lounge:

_The World of Suzie Wong_, Richard Quine, 1960 -- William Holden sure had a thing for East Asia. Six films he made between 1954 and 1962 are set there. This is the second one (after _Love Is a Many-Splendored Thing_, 1955) in which he plays an American in Hong Kong involved in a bi-racial romance. The two films make a fascinating comparison. Both were shot largely on location, in widescreen, and look great; but between 1955 and 1960 films got racier (the love interest is a high-toned Eurasian doctor in 1955, an illiterate Chinese prostitute in 1960), and Holden aged quite a bit (37 to 42, but the hard-drinking and smoking male lifestyle of those days put the years on one visibly). Both movies are definitely worth a look, although I marginally prefer _Many-Splendored Thing_ because Holden is so dashing in it, with a great wardrobe to boot.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
HF khakis
H-ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Trafalgar belt
NM socks
DE bluchers
PS cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

Some tradly elements, bd shirt and knit tie (from a presumably defunct store in Richmond, Nathan's?) but darted/twin-vented jacket and pleated trousers.

And monks.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

playdohh22 said:


> Vintage or modern baracuta ?


It's an older one (no labelling on the outside).


----------



## oldschoolprep

*VA Gold Cup*

Off to the Virginia Gold Cup this morning.

BB Golden Fleed 3B sack blazer with patch pockets on BS undergraduate school buttons
BB blue OCBD with red block letter monogram
Robert Talbott red necktie with jockey helmet motiff
BS yellow trousers cuffed with slightly floodware level break
Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers (LL Bean mocs, battered Barbour Border and Augusta National bucket gold hat as backup just in case)
RL yellow PS with polo game motiff (circa 1985)
Rayban Wayfarers with red Sea Island Croakies


----------



## hbs midwest

*Saturday by the Lake*

Off to the Art Institute of Chicago to see the Hopper Exhibit (mrs hbs), Arms & Armour (the young one), and Ancient/Medieval/Renaissance (yours truly); will visit old friend in hospital in McHenry, IL on way home:
Pique golf shirt--navy, w/gold-yellow Brookfield Academy crest 
501s
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey mocs
Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan sack jacket
(do I dare a PS?)
PRL aftershave giveaway umbrella

Have a great weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


>


very, very nice. nice and hip.


----------



## topbroker

Uncommonly casual today. A drizzly spring day in Wisconsin.

Vintage BB tan camelhair SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Levi's 529 light denim jeans, wide leg openings
Blue plaid casual button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square with light blue design, points up
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Wide black belt with stainless steel buckle
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Joe Boxer black quarter-socks
Black and tan Camper casual lace-ups


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bshoe-
What's that jacket?
it looks like the darted j.crew chino coat thingy.


----------



## Untilted

BIZ CAS (from a few days ago):

made in italy polo houndstooth linen sportcoat
blue ocbd
argyle and sutherland tie
ccc tan wool trousers, surcingle belt
alden 663



close up



these will be the last set of pictures taken in the green room........


----------



## B R A N D X®

Wishing all of you a Happy Derby Day from my family to yours.........one of us is a Gap Model.....can you guess which?:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

oldschoolprep said:


> Off to the Virginia Gold Cup this morning.
> 
> BB Golden Fleed 3B sack blazer with patch pockets on BS undergraduate school buttons
> BB blue OCBD with red block letter monogram
> Robert Talbott red necktie with jockey helmet motiff
> BS yellow trousers cuffed with slightly floodware level break
> Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers (LL Bean mocs, battered Barbour Border and Augusta National bucket gold hat as backup just in case)
> RL yellow PS with polo game motiff (circa 1985)
> Rayban Wayfarers with red Sea Island Croakies


This outfit sounds splendid.


----------



## wnh

I must admit, my first impression was "not the least bit trad, nor classic American," but the necklace changed my mind. Then I saw the fuschia shirt, and I was smitten.

Today, out and about couch shopping and running errands:
Lands' End pink Hyde Park OCBD
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
Dooney & Bourke navy wool surcingle belt
J. Crew navy w/ red hoop stripe socks
Bass dirty bucs
Brooks Brothers blackwatch plaid oiled cotton jacket over it all


----------



## playdohh22

B R A N D X® said:


> Wishing all of you a Happy Derby Day from my family to yours.........one of us is a Gap Model.....can you guess which?:icon_smile_big:


Is that your daughter ? She is cute. And nice blazer. :icon_smile:


----------



## B R A N D X®

^Yep.....that's my youngest and the apple of my eye.:icon_smile:

Thank you........


----------



## Quay

That is a good photo, a great blazer and a very cute "apple" with you. :icon_smile: Y'all must be having good weather: those mint julep cups don't seem to be sweating very much.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## cdcro

went to Mayfest today

Bills Reds
Topsiders
Navy blue polo
Leatherman Ltd d ring belt navy blue with lighthouses
Timex easyreader on blue/white strap

my tradly wife wore a patch madras skirt, navy blue t shirt and white keds, with pearls and her id bracelet from childhood


----------



## randomdude

BrandX, is that a Southern Proper mint julep bowtie? Outstanding!


----------



## B R A N D X®

randomdude said:


> BrandX, is that a Southern Proper mint julep bowtie? Outstanding!


Yes sir it is. I've been looking forward to wearing it all week!:icon_smile: Thank you for noticing!!

P.S. That's also a Maker's Mark Mint Julep in my monogramed mint julep cup being cradled by my left hand!

Being from Louisville I actually own such a thing! LOL..... It was a high school graduation present from my grand-mother.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps
BB 986


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Truzzi shirt
NM tie
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
ADP cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

*Hey, everybody, lookit my cute outfit!!!*

Golly, I had just finished eating my usual breakfast of broken bottles and used motor oil when I remembered I had to do something for the Kentucky Derby so I found this tie that I got from some sissy thrift shop and golly I sure hope it's manly enough and if David Sedaris can get rich writing this kind of breathless crap then surely there's room for me and maybe it will be about some guy who sits around in his underwear in a dark studio apartment trolling internet message boards with his mattress on the floor and his computer up on a plank between two milk crates surrounded by empty cartons of Tandoori chicken and...


----------



## Beresford

B R A N D X® said:


> Wishing all of you a Happy Derby Day from my family to yours.........one of us is a Gap Model.....can you guess which?:icon_smile_big:


Excellent!


----------



## babycatcher

Patrick06790 said:


> Golly, I had just finished eating my usual breakfast of broken bottles and used motor oil when I remembered I had to do something for the Kentucky Derby so I found this tie that I got from some sissy thrift shop and golly I sure hope it's manly enough and if David Sedaris can get rich writing this kind of breathless crap then surely there's room for me and maybe it will be about some guy who sits around in his underwear in a dark studio apartment trolling internet message boards with his mattress on the floor and his computer up on a plank between two milk crates surrounded by empty cartons of Tandoori chicken and...


Patrick, you have a true gift for satire. It is especially good peppered with a little acerbic New England wit....

However, you forgot to mention the exposed brick wall with the Che Guevara poster taped to it. Unless, of course, you assumed the guy would not know enough to live in a pre-war building....which is understandable.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Patrick,........You kill me!:icon_smile_big:

I *need* that tie so let me know when you're ready to let it go.....


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick06790 said:


>


Everything looks very nice Pat. But I especially like the jacket. Who's the jacket by ? :icon_smile:


----------



## gnatty8

Couldn't help but notice those are button fly. You should leave the top one open so everybody knows you have functioning button holes on your button fly trousers..


----------



## video2

gnatty8 said:


> Couldn't help but notice those are button fly. You should leave the top one open so everybody knows you have functioning button holes on your button fly trousers..


I'll do as you say


----------



## Patrick06790

playdohh22 said:


> Everything looks very nice Pat. But I especially like the jacket. Who's the jacket by ? :icon_smile:


I lucked into that jacket and another that's slightly lighter in color at the thrift shop in Sharon, Conn. They're both 3/8 (or whatever fraction) lined Corbin sacks bearing the label of The Connecticut Yankee, a long-gone men's shop in Salisbury. A perfect weight for spring in New England, and essentially indestructible.

As a kid spending summers here it seemed that there was always some occasion that demanded a sport coat we didn't have and the CY always provided. No idea what happened to those after they were handed down to my younger brother, but on a recent trip to visit the folks I found a sack blazer from the same shop that I believe I bought one summer during college. And boy, was I skinny then.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP lambs wool sweater
RLP khakis
H-ps
A plain toe blucher


----------



## Northeastern

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sports coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP lambs wool sweater
> RLP khakis
> H-ps
> A plain toe blucher


That's a great looking pocket square


----------



## topbroker

A very pleasant, sunny spring Sunday.

Hart, Schaffner & Marx tan patterned 100% silk SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (new find)
Ballin Classic taupe wool cuffed trousers
Enro light blue point collar shirt (new red monogram above pocket), open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Macclesfield navy silk pocket square with water nymph pattern (recent find)
Black genuine crocodile dress belt with gold buckle
Vintage (1930s) Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (newly restored, first wearing after repairs) (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB black patterned OTC socks
Bally sleek black penny loafers
Vintage Dobbs cloud-colored (grayish tan) fedora with black band, feather (recent find)


----------



## B R A N D X®

Quay said:


> That is a good photo, a great blazer and a very cute "apple" with you. :icon_smile: Y'all must be having good weather: those mint julep cups don't seem to be sweating very much.
> 
> Cordially,
> A.Q.


Thanks A.Q. I missed your response in my first pass through. Sorry about that!

The weather was mighty fine indeed......of course only one of the cups actually contained a Mint Julep!:icon_smile_wink: My daughter was collecting flowers in hers.

That's my new BB blazer which I just acquired during their 25% off sale in April. First time wearing it.......


----------



## Desk Jockey

Good God but isn't it a stunning day by the banks of the Potomac. My UHB derived nostalgia is working overtime. 

Should have gone to the game today but that's what you get when you're out till the painfully wee hours of the morning.

BB blue point collar full cut non-non-iron that I might could have worn earlier in the week, untucked with rolled sleeves
LE khaki shorts
Quoddy canoe mocs
Pitcher of sweet tea with a twist


----------



## Untilted

point collar shirt and shorts............interesting.


----------



## Desk Jockey

And ecologically friendly what with being from the top of the pile.


----------



## mcarthur

Northeastern said:


> That's a great looking pocket square


Thank you


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## Untilted

bshoe, your photos have become increasingly artsy these days. tell us about da blazer.

im on my way to acquire a new blazer. debating between _da brooks_, *da new soft shouldered press*, or da all cotton band of outsiders, or maybe da rugby RL?


----------



## mcarthur

^ help the senior circuit with your text message- what does "da" mean?


----------



## browning806

^ It's how you say 'The' if you are from Chicago


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
REI sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne


----------



## Untilted

Yea, it's a _gangsta_ way of saying "the".


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you for the translation. Purchase the best quality blazer.It will pay dividends for a long time


----------



## Tucker

BB OCBD
RLP tie, 2-3/4"
BB 3/2 sack blazer
Bills Khakis, M2 twills
AE Randolph, burgundy shell

(feeling like a teenaged girl...and liking it)


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire. Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker-
How do the Randolph compare to 986?


----------



## Tucker

mcarthur said:


> Tucker-
> How do the Randolph compare to 986?


A well-made shoe, in the style of the Alden 684 full strap loafer. Like most AEs, it fits me tight in the toes and loose at the heel.


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker said:


> A well-made shoe, in the style of the Alden 684 full strap loafer. Like most AEs, it fits me tight in the toes and loose at the heel.


Thank you for the input


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H- ps
A wing tip boot


----------



## Untilted

Tucker said:


> RLP tie, 2-3/4"
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> Bills Khakis, M2 twills
> AE Randolph, burgundy shell
> 
> (feeling like a teenaged girl...and liking it)


Nice tie, Tucker.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Blazers*

I'm thinking of a blazer also. I've recently tried on 3/2 sacks from BB and Press, but both were shouldery. Not sure what you mean by the "new soft shouldered press", but the one I tried was too padded for my taste.

And I go back and forth on the bright buttons. They scream "preppy", and I don't always want that.



Untilted said:


> bshoe, your photos have become increasingly artsy these days. tell us about da blazer.
> 
> im on my way to acquire a new blazer. debating between _da brooks_, *da new soft shouldered press*, or da all cotton band of outsiders, or maybe da rugby RL?


----------



## Untilted

Joe Beamish, it's sad to see that the BB blazer is shouldery....
Anyhow, according to several J.Press salesmen, the NEW press blazers for spring/summer 08 are manufactured by different makers and they actually have soft shoulders. I need to check them out to see if it's true. 

if that fails, i'd consider a band of outsiders blazer (made by martin greenfield) from a style forum member, rugby RL, Polo RL, or possibly Chipp.


----------



## topbroker

Business Formal Over-the-Top Monday. 

Nautica dark grey SB 3B ventless suit
Burberry bold navy/white check shirt with self French cuffs, white spread collar
BB yellow gold tie with small white dots
Gold patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Cloud-pattern cufflinks with gold edges
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Vintage 1930s Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
AE Grayson dark brown tassel mocs
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, feathers
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## babycatcher

Tucker said:


> BB OCBD
> RLP tie, 2-3/4"
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> Bills Khakis, M2 twills
> AE Randolph, burgundy shell
> 
> (feeling like a teenaged girl...and liking it)


Love the wing back chair Tucker. Is it tufted? Is it an heirloom? Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## topbroker

Tucker, you are utterly classic today. Moose, your pattern combination is really fun. Love both the photos.


----------



## Untilted

*A twist*

custom charcoal "mad man" suit
bb university stripe ocbd, pinned
vintage skinny embroidered tennis tie


----------



## Georgia

Feeling a bit casual today...

LE teal/white U-stripe OCBD 
Bill's tan M2s
Tan w/ caramel and brown argyles
Bass Weejuns (USA made)
Col. Littleton initial-engraved buckle on an Orvis strap
Orvis field watch on navy w/ red & gold striped strap


----------



## Georgia

Patrick06790 said:


> ...so I found this tie that I got from some sissy thrift shop


I know where you got that tie...


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Oh yez*

^ That is one hip tie. Love it


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday: Civic Duty*

Posting this morning from Milwaukee Court House--in Jury Assembly area:
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
no PS today

Name got called---you're all looking good today, gents!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> Joe Beamish, it's sad to see that the BB blazer is shouldery....
> Anyhow, according to several J.Press salesmen, the NEW press blazers for spring/summer 08 are manufactured by different makers and they actually have soft shoulders. I need to check them out to see if it's true.
> 
> if that fails, i'd consider a band of outsiders blazer (made by martin greenfield) from a style forum member, rugby RL, Polo RL, or possibly Chipp.


Martin Greenfield has an excellent reputation


----------



## mcarthur

TB and LD-
Looking good


----------



## Patrick06790

Georgia said:


> I know where you got that tie...


Shh. I was trying to keep you out of it.


----------



## playdohh22

Tucker said:


> BB OCBD
> RLP tie, 2-3/4"
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> Bills Khakis, M2 twills
> AE Randolph, burgundy shell
> 
> (feeling like a teenaged girl...and liking it)


Looking nice. And I second what mcarthur said. :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## video2

YSL vintage tie, Corneliani:icon_smile:


----------



## marka

video2 said:


> YSL vintage tie, Corneliani:icon_smile:


Great tie!


----------



## marka

Haven't posted over here yet - I'm not sure if my style is "Trad" or not. Perhaps you gentleman will let me know. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

^ nicely done


----------



## gnatty8

^^ Weird, you have a twin brother that wears bow ties also?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A cigar tassel slip-on


----------



## Northeastern

GH Blazer
Robert Talbott Gingham Shirt (courtesy of forum member JohnMS)
BB Bow Tie
PRL Pocket Square
PRL Prospect Chinos, Stone
J.Crew Argyles
CH Belt
AE MacNeil Pebble Grain Long Wings, Light Brown


----------



## Daniele

During the weekend (daytime), more or less...
G-9, Levi's LVC cord sta-prest "Bravos", striped socks, Bass pennies.

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=399&i=vintagebaracutaag7.jpg


----------



## Moose Maclennan

marka said:


> Haven't posted over here yet - I'm not sure if my style is "Trad" or not. Perhaps you gentleman will let me know. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> ...


^
Very smart, and you're sure as heck that rare beast; a bloke who looks good in a bow tie.


----------



## PorterSq

Northeastern,

I love it. To my eye, that bow/shirt/blazer combo is perfect.

Edit - not to mention the pocketsquare!!! Fantastic, Northeastern!


----------



## Northeastern

PorterSq said:


> Northeastern,
> 
> I love it. To my eye, that bow/shirt/blazer combo is perfect.


Thanks.


----------



## Untilted

Daniele said:


> During the weekend (daytime), more or less...
> G-9, Levi's LVC cord sta-prest "Bravos", striped socks, Bass pennies.


i must get myself a tan G-9. Those cords look great too.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday: Back to Basics*

Clerk of Courts needed me Monday only; today, cut grass, workout, head for ResumeCrafters:

BB pinpoint BD--Blue
BS regt--Royal Marines(navy,deep red/gold/leaf green)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB (ancient) tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington grey/white seersucker 3/2 sack
PS--linen/cotton--navy

Enjoy the day, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Senator LooGAR

Brown Ecco Cap Toes
Navy/Grey/Light Blue Argyles
Navy 3/2 poplin Suit (googling a place to buy this suit led me to this forum)
Brown MD Belt with monogrammed silver buckle
Bill's Khaki's light Blue Gingham Button Down
JAB Pink and Navy Pencil Strip Repp Tie.

Even the wife remarked I looked good today -- she usually rolls her ayes at these proclivities.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Senator, that sounds very smart. How are you enjoying your navy poplin suit? And here is question: The sales guy at J. Press tried to sell me an olive poplin suit (the khaki doesn't go with my skin so well, and they didn't have navy) -- and he said I could also wear the jacket alone, without the pants. But I really question that. Would you wear your navy jacket with other pants? Thanks, JB


----------



## topbroker

I'm repeating some elements from what I wore on Sunday -- new combo that I'm wearing to work for the first time.

Hart, Schaffner & Marx tan patterned 100% silk SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (new find)
Ballin Classic taupe wool cuffed trousers
Enro light blue point collar shirt (new red monogram above pocket)
Tommy Hilfiger navy/gold patterned tie
Gold "safety pin" collar pin
Macclesfield navy silk pocket square with water nymph pattern, puff fold (recent find)
Navy braces
Vintage (1930s) Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (newly restored) (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Taupe ribbed OTC socks
Brown suede snaffle-bit loafers
Vintage Dobbs cognac felt fedora, matching band with buckle, feather 
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## topbroker

Joe Beamish said:


> Senator, that sounds very smart. How are you enjoying your navy poplin suit? And here is question: The sales guy at J. Press tried to sell me an olive poplin suit (the khaki doesn't go with my skin so well, and they didn't have navy) -- and he said I could also wear the jacket alone, without the pants. But I really question that. Would you wear your navy jacket with other pants? Thanks, JB


There are a number of suit jackets I own that I feel comfortable separating out as sportcoats, as well as suit pants that I feel comfortable wearing as separates. Solid poplin jackets and pants definitely have this versatility for me, so I agree with the Press salesman.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ That's good news! Both you and the J. Press guy know more than I do. And I would very much like to wear my suit pants without the jacket coming along every time -- they're great.

Sigh, on ebay I just purchased a BB grey Golden Fleece 3/2 sack "blazer" at a good price (30 bucks). But I really got cold feet when I realized -- it's probably an orphaned suit jacket. However, the seller believes the jacket is a "blazer" (his term) because it has only 2 sleeve buttons, and the fabric contains white in the weave -- it's not just solid grey.

What do you think? Is it wearable? Or will I look like a goober?


----------



## hbs midwest

topbroker said:


> There are a number of suit jackets I own that I feel comfortable separating out as sportcoats, as well as suit pants that I feel comfortable wearing as separates. Solid poplin jackets and pants definitely have this versatility for me, so I agree with the Press salesman.


Add my vote to the "Yes" column--I've been doing that for years.

hbs


----------



## Untilted

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ That's good news! Both you and the J. Press guy know more than I do. And I would very much like to wear my suit pants without the jacket coming along every time -- they're great.
> 
> Sigh, on ebay I just purchased a BB grey Golden Fleece 3/2 sack "blazer" at a good price (30 bucks). But I really got cold feet when I realized -- it's probably an orphaned suit jacket. However, the seller believes the jacket is a "blazer" (his term) because it has only 2 sleeve buttons, and the fabric contains white in the weave -- it's not just solid grey.
> 
> What do you think? Is it wearable? Or will I look like a goober?


sell it back to someone else on ebay. or donate it to thrift store.

if it's grey, it can't be a BB blazer.


----------



## wnh

Joe Beamish said:


> Sigh, on ebay I just purchased a BB grey Golden Fleece 3/2 sack "blazer" at a good price (30 bucks). But I really got cold feet when I realized -- it's probably an orphaned suit jacket. However, the seller believes the jacket is a "blazer" (his term) because it has only 2 sleeve buttons, and the fabric contains white in the weave -- it's not just solid grey.
> 
> What do you think? Is it wearable? Or will I look like a goober?


For the record, two sleeve buttons is an indicator that the BB jacket is a sack, not that it's a blazer or sport coat. I've got three BB suit jackets with two sleeve buttons on them. (As an aside, the BrooksEase suit I bought last summer came with four buttons, without even an option. I don't know if that's particular to the tailor/store, or if they're just not doing the two button thing anymore.)

I'm at work, where my computer doesn't show most pictures that have been posted, so I can't tell whether or not you've attached one of the jacket -- with that in mind, you might be able to pull it off as a sport coat, maybe with jeans. White in the weave -- is it a nailhead pattern?

Today, about as boring but easy as can be:

Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Brooks Brothers khaki twills
J. Crew emblematic belt, navy with ducks
J. Crew argyles, kelly green with navy and gray checks
Bass dirty bucks


----------



## Joe Beamish

Righto. But can it be a "sport coat"?

More to the point -- can I wear it? Anyone? Hmmm. I wonder if I should post a picture. Not sure how. Hmmm. Dangit



Untilted said:


> sell it back to someone else on ebay. or donate it to thrift store.
> 
> if it's grey, it can't be a BB blazer.


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Beamish said:


> Righto. But can it be a "sport coat"?
> 
> More to the point -- can I wear it? Anyone? Hmmm. I wonder if I should post a picture. Not sure how. Hmmm. Dangit


Need photo. What color are the buttons?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Hi Patrick. I posted a photo of the jacket (and a link to a detail of the jacket) on the "quick answers" thread, fearing I was hijacking this thread.

Would love your advice!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Huh, I have a couple darted BB blazers w/ only the two sleeve buttons, though one is from the boys dept.


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Beamish said:


> Hi Patrick. I posted a photo of the jacket (and a link to a detail of the jacket) on the "quick answers" thread, fearing I was hijacking this thread.
> 
> Would love your advice!


Got it


----------



## mcarthur

Northeastern-
Good looking attire


----------



## Senator LooGAR

JoeBeamish - I am absolutely loving this navy poplin job. It can go up or down in terms of style and dress.

Saturday I wore it with a University Stripe (Burgundy) MTM shirt that takes cuffs, but isn't fold over french cuffed (not sure what you call that, but I have 8 or so of them) a PLR Burgundy Club Tie, and basically what I have on today.

I think for Saturday's wedding this week, I will wear it with a white shirt that takes cuffs and a green/navy pencil repp tie.

In the past, I am sure I would have immediately pressed it into service as a sport coat, and I will definitely do so with jeans, but I have a HSM MTM Blazer that fits much better with chinos.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Those sound like perfectly smashing, absolutely correct ways to wear a navy poplin suit. I can foresee such a suit in my future -- next spring, likely. I've had my eye on those navy poplin jobs for awhile now.



Senator LooGAR said:


> JoeBeamish - I am absolutely loving this navy poplin job. It can go up or down in terms of style and dress.
> 
> Saturday I wore it with a University Stripe (Burgundy) MTM shirt that takes cuffs, but isn't fold over french cuffed (not sure what you call that, but I have 8 or so of them) a PLR Burgundy Club Tie, and basically what I have on today.
> 
> I think for Saturday's wedding this week, I will wear it with a white shirt that takes cuffs and a green/navy pencil repp tie.
> 
> In the past, I am sure I would have immediately pressed it into service as a sport coat, and I will definitely do so with jeans, but I have a HSM MTM Blazer that fits much better with chinos.


----------



## topbroker

Joe Beamish said:


> Righto. But can it be a "sport coat"?
> 
> More to the point -- can I wear it? Anyone? Hmmm. I wonder if I should post a picture. Not sure how. Hmmm. Dangit


IMO, you could make certain solid orphaned suit jackets into "blazers" by switching out the buttons to metal -- sets of blazer buttons are easily purchased (including some very nice or situationally specific ones, such as college logo buttons).


----------



## Joe Beamish

Topbroker -- I hope you're right. When the jacket arrives, I'll have a better feel for what I could "get away with". I did post several pics of the jacket on the "quick answers" thread if you care to see it.

Thank you

JB


----------



## Senator LooGAR

I waffled between the navy and the tan/khaki. If I had the means right now, I would go back and get the khaki as well. 

The versatility is what I love -- I could go throw on a pink polo style shirt and I would look great, or I can wear cuffs and cap toes and look great.

This actually fits and looks better (IMO) than my 3 MTM HSM suits.

I am very (6'8") tall, and my tailor had them add an entire inch to an XL coat's length for all of these. I knew the second I saw them that I didn't like them, but they were a signing bonus for a company I was working with, and the boss took me in there, and he agreed with the tailor. 

I need to see about getting them shortened a half inch. The jackets also lack a certain bulk that my other suit coats had (all were JAB, one was signature gold). Not sure if anyone else has noticed this?

Any advice on the shortening? I can't post pics right now, but maybe over the weekend.


----------



## marka

For some reason, several other people at the office we're wearing green today. Odd...

BTW, can someone explain why we're supposed to keep the bottom button of a vest undone. To me it just looks sloppy - especially on a cardigan. Until I get a good reason, I'm going to keep it buttoned :icon_smile:

Hope you all are well today... Mark


----------



## babycatcher

marka said:


> For some reason, several other people at the office we're wearing green today. Odd...
> 
> BTW, can someone explain why we're supposed to keep the bottom button of a vest undone. To me it just looks sloppy - especially on a cardigan. Until I get a good reason, I'm going to keep it buttoned :icon_smile:
> 
> Hope you all are well today... Mark


Legend has it that as King Edward VII grew heavier with age, he had trouble fastening the bottom button of his waistcoat. Since the British Royals have long been trendsetters, the style has been emulated to this day.

Both the bottom button of a vest or waistcoat, as well as the bottom button of a single breasted coat or blazer, should remain unfastened.


----------



## Tom Rath

Navy blue 14 ounce fresco sack suit
Brooks OCBD
vintage tie with snakes, navy blue
Alden for BB plain toe bluchers, color 8
Alligator belt


----------



## Untilted

^^ beautiful suit. from chipp? what lapel width is that? Just the right width, IMO.


----------



## Brownshoe

Nice, Phil.

Er, Tom.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati monk-straps
Creed cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Great look, MarkA. Very Paper Chase. Everyone else is at the top of their game as well. BS - What is the jacket?








(Southwick Douglas, Jantzen OCBD {White though I should have gone ECRU}, BB Unitie, LE FancyCords)


----------



## video2

Brown in town:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


> Nice, Phil.
> 
> Er, Tom.


please tell me that is the 2 button darted madras coat offered by BB this season. looks fantastic in the photo. im trying to get one too.

Phil, AP, Bshoe, you guys have been posting great photos lately. i really need to step it up a notch.


----------



## Tom Rath

Untilted said:


> ^^ beautiful suit. from chipp? what lapel width is that? Just the right width, IMO.


Yes, Chipp. Lapel width is 2 7/8", as is the tie.

Love that coat Brownshoe.


----------



## Tom Rath

More of the same today:

Charcoal gray 14 ounce fresco sack
BB pinpoint oxford BD
Vintage Press tie from the 50s, hunter green with elephants
Alligator belt
Alden color 8 shell plain toe bluchers


----------



## Untilted

damn, your day begins early.


----------



## Tom Rath

Untilted said:


> damn, your day begins early.


415 am. On the 532 out of New Canaan to Grand Central.


----------



## Tucker

BB linen sportcoat
BB gabardines, British tan
Mercer OCBD
Press tie
BB shell belt
Alden for BB tassels, #8 shell


----------



## hbs midwest

The Man in the Grey Flannel Suit returns--great ensembles, Tom!:thumbs-up:

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A ravello long wing blucher


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Tom Rath said:


> More of the same today:
> 
> Charcoal gray 14 ounce fresco sack
> BB pinpoint oxford BD
> Vintage Press tie from the 50s, hunter green with elephants
> Alligator belt
> Alden color 8 shell plain toe bluchers


What is a "fresco" sack? Your sacks are some of the most beautiful on the site. Awesome stuff, especially the vintage ties.


----------



## Tom Rath

Others may have a more accurate description, but fresco is a type of very open weave wool that breathes incredibly well. its nearly see through, but is almost mythically adverse to wrinkles. It feels, and wears, like chain mail. When new, the creases are almost sharp to the touch. Over time though, as the material wears in, it becomes like a second skin. In the heavier weights, such as the 14 ounce Im wearing, its nearly impossible to wrinkle. Ive been on 12 hour flights with a fresco suit on and walk out the other side fresh as a daisy. Now, I love linen, and wrinkles. But there is also something to be said for a suit that wears like iron. Its my go-to summertime fabric because it breathes so well. To me it wears cooler than even linen. So to me its the best of both worlds - heavy weight cloth that wears like a lighter cloth. Great for summer and travel. Two companies make the material, one calling it Crispaire. Color selection isnt great, but I stick to shades of gray anyhow. Hope that helps.

As with all the suits I have made up - lightest possible canvas in the chest and no padding, or wadding in the shoulders.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Lordy. I'm sold!


----------



## video2

^Very nice jacket. It's fantastic, but you jeans and feet......


----------



## topbroker

A fellow suit-wearer at my company (one of the few) really likes today's suit:

Tommy Hilfiger navy pinstripe SB 2B single-vent suit (two shades of stripe)
Jos. Abboud ecru point-collar French cuff shirt
Navy/maroon/gold patterned tie
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Egg-shaped glass cufflinks, turquoise and flecked gold, with gold edge
Dark blue silk braces
Vintage Hamilton gold-face wristwatch with black crocodile band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Pantherella black/cream patterned OTC socks
Florsheim Imperial black wingtips
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Steson olive fedora with black band, feather


----------



## Tom Rath

Tilt- love that tie, Press?


----------



## topbroker

Tucker said:


> BB linen sportcoat
> BB gabardines, British tan
> Mercer OCBD
> Press tie
> BB shell belt
> Alden for BB tassels, #8 shell


I like both the outfit and the photographic presentation. Well-done.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Tom Rath said:


> Others may have a more accurate description, but fresco is a type of very open weave wool that breathes incredibly well. its nearly see through, but is almost mythically adverse to wrinkles. It feels, and wears, like chain mail. When new, the creases are almost sharp to the touch. Over time though, as the material wears in, it becomes like a second skin. In the heavier weights, such as the 14 ounce Im wearing, its nearly impossible to wrinkle. Ive been on 12 hour flights with a fresco suit on and walk out the other side fresh as a daisy. Now, I love linen, and wrinkles. But there is also something to be said for a suit that wears like iron. Its my go-to summertime fabric because it breathes so well. To me it wears cooler than even linen. So to me its the best of both worlds - heavy weight cloth that wears like a lighter cloth. Great for summer and travel. Two companies make the material, one calling it Crispaire. Color selection isnt great, but I stick to shades of gray anyhow. Hope that helps.
> 
> As with all the suits I have made up - lightest possible canvas in the chest and no padding, or wadding in the shoulders.


Ah, a custom made. Beautiful lapels and button stance.


----------



## Untilted

Tom Rath said:


> Tilt- love that tie, Press?


thanks, phil. it's actually a vintage Club Room tie, 3 inches wide. You inspired me to wear emblematic ties more. im not a gigantic fan of navy emblematics (always been a fan for hunter green + burgundy backgrounds tho), but this tie just works so well with a flashy jacket.

i want to get the following emblematics on the sale:

These two should be fitting for my job this summer:


----------



## mcarthur

^ great ties for your summer job
Phil, Tucker & TB-
looking very good


----------



## Northeastern

Awards dinner this evening

PRL Suit
BB Point Collar Shirt
BB Rep Tie (in NU colors of course)
LE Pocket Square
Alumni Pin

AE Garner Monkstraps in Black Calf


----------



## mcarthur

^very nicely done


----------



## paper clip

OUTSTANDING, NE. Enjoy your evening.


----------



## marka

Another cardigan today... not sure what color you'd call this (some shade of purple?)


----------



## Halifax

Casual day around the apartment. Off of work and needed to get some cleaning done around the place. Green gingham shirt from Land's End and some generic Britches Khaki pants from Tip Top Tailors (I work there, so that
is my excuse).

https://img292.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ginghamkhakishx7.jpg


----------



## browning806

PRL White OCBD
LLB Navy/Tan Surcingle
LE Navy Plaid Shorts
Sperry AO's


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, that is the Brooks madras jacket from this season.

Safari style:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
MK cologne


----------



## Sartre

Press houndstooth jacket
BB pinpoint OCBD
Hanauer tie
BB olive gabardines
C&J whiskey shell loafers

Sorry about the blur...


----------



## Harris

Sartre said:


> Press houndstooth jacket
> BB pinpoint OCBD
> Hanauer tie
> BB olive gabardines
> C&J whiskey shell loafers
> 
> Sorry about the blur...


Good looking sportcoat.


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking attire


----------



## smujd

Northeastern said:


>


"What is that? A PLEDGE PIN! On your uniform?"

Sorry, couldn't resist...


----------



## Untilted

it's for the Green contest on style forum:


----------



## AldenPyle

Tilt - That Patch Madras Tie is Great. More patch madras should look like that.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A burgundy shell wing tip boot


----------



## hbs midwest

Totally smashing, Tilt!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday by the Lake*

Made good my sizing at BB yesterday--replacing the oversized University blazer with a lighter-weight worsted 3/2 sack...Errands today, then on to the consultant:
fresh haircut/beardtrim (mrs hbs approves)
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Brigade of Guards
LLB Khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood belt
No-name navy heather socks
Cole-Haan full-strap loafers--burgundy calf (20 years old, made in Maine)
JAB 3/2 sack--navy 
PS--cotton/linen--wine

A great middle-of-the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## paper clip

tilt - that red tartan jacket looks a bit heavy/wintry for spring in VA, no? I like your green outfit - that coat fits you well. I'm sure the SF "Wangers" appreciated the fact that you painted your room green just for the contest!:icon_smile_wink:

Sartre - top notch jacket. Beautiful lapel roll.


----------



## topbroker

I'm going tieless at the office less and less often, but today was a designated "casual" day because of an associate bowling outing tonight, so I dressed down just a smidge. I'm not going bowling, though; horrible bowler.

I mixed patterns a little today.

Aquascutum SB 2B double-vent navy blazer with flat gold buttons
Corbin brown houndstooth cuffed wool trousers
Burberry point collar barrel cuff shirt, white ground, red and gray stripes, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square with grey pattern, points up
Coach tan belt with silver buckle
Silver and black pocket watch, left trouser pocket, silver chain clipped to trouser waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
J&M spectator lace-ups, dark tan calf and woven leather
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange wool fedora with matching band, feather
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## Untilted

paper clip said:


> tilt - that red tartan jacket looks a bit heavy/wintry for spring in VA, no? I like your green outfit - that coat fits you well. I'm sure the SF "Wangers" appreciated the fact that you painted your room green just for the contest!:icon_smile_wink:


thanks, pc. the coat definitely fits my body's shape "better" than sacks, but it's semi constricting here and there. it's all a trade-off.


----------



## marka

Sartre said:


> Press houndstooth jacket
> BB pinpoint OCBD
> Hanauer tie
> BB olive gabardines
> C&J whiskey shell loafers
> 
> Sorry about the blur...


Beautiful jacket - and perfectly matched with the bow tie!! Very nicely done.


----------



## marka

Mostly Brooks Brothers again today...


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice work. Do you always wear a bow tie?


----------



## wnh

marka said:


> Mostly Brooks Brothers again today...


Are you certain your hair isn't Photoshopped? It's so... perfect.

Para mi, hoy:

Gant blue OCBD
BB khaki twills
BB burgundy calfskin belt
Polo light tan cotton socks
Florsheim plain toe bluchers, burgundy shell

I've since changed into an old yellow LE polo and Calvin Klein khaki shorts (from Marshalls, and surprisingly decent).


----------



## marka

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice work. Do you always wear a bow tie?


Thanks... I do usually wear a bow tie most days, ever since a friend bought me one a few years back and I got to like the look. I still own quite a few neckties, but they don't seem to get much wear these days. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Brownshoe

*Impressionist Trad*


----------



## marka

wnh said:


> Are you certain your hair isn't Photoshopped? It's so... perfect.


Thanks for the compliment... probably too much time in the bathroom each morning... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

Brownshoe said:


>


_"Excitingly underexposed..."

-- _Andre Bazin, "Le Trad C'est Trop Fort!" (1958)


----------



## topbroker

wnh said:


> Are you certain your hair isn't Photoshopped? It's so... perfect.


Now that someone finally mentions it...look really, really carefully at these visuals.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Sartre said:


> Press houndstooth jacket
> BB pinpoint OCBD
> Hanauer tie
> BB olive gabardines
> C&J whiskey shell loafers
> 
> Sorry about the blur...


Another dashing ensemble. Basically your attire is The Blueprint for the look I aspire to for my dressier days.

I see you really like the Hanauer bow's. Any particular reason?


----------



## wannaB1L

mostly white polo w/ few blue stripes

non-pleated khakis

ribbon belt

gray argyle socks

topsiders/ sperry


----------



## PorterSq

marka said:


> Thanks for the compliment... probably too much time in the bathroom each morning... :icon_smile_wink:


Marka,

I hope you won't think me presumptuous, but I think you'd look great with a shorter haircut, or even putting your hair in a ponytail.


----------



## marka

PorterSq said:


> Marka,
> 
> I hope you won't think me presumptuous, but I think you'd look great with a shorter haircut, or even putting your hair in a ponytail.


No problem... The longer hair is relatively new. Here's a couple photo's from about a year ago when my hair was shorter. Don't care too much for ponytails on men, though. Take care, Mark


----------



## PorterSq

Marka,

I like the haircut of a year ago. Of course, I'm not sure you want to listen to me: I feel like all men should have their hair cut like Johnny U. 

Perhaps a trade-on of the blowdryer for a plastic comb and a stick of butch wax?


----------



## playdohh22

The new haircut looks nice and so does your attire ! :icon_smile:


----------



## marka

PorterSq said:


> Marka,
> 
> I like the haircut of a year ago. Of course, I'm not sure you want to listen to me: I feel like all men should have their hair cut like Johnny U.
> 
> Perhaps a trade-on of the blowdryer for a plastic comb and a stick of butch wax?


Hmmm... I'll have to think about that one a bit :icon_smile_wink: Who's Johnny U, BTW?


----------



## PorterSq

Johnny Unitas. An all-time great NFL QB. As Abe Simpson once remarked, he "had a haircut you could set your watch by." Do a google image search for him and I think you'll have to agree...


----------



## marka

So you think a flat-top is in order? Somehow, I don't see that happening anytime soon :icon_smile_wink: I'm a little dubious of taking haircut advice from Abe Simpson, too. Thanks for the suggestion though - I seemed to have started quite the hair debate. Sorry to disappoint all, but I don't see a haircut in the near future. Feel free to keep speaking up, though - they certainly do here at home and work. Keep well.


----------



## Brownshoe

No one loves a good hoax as much as I do.

Except for my wife. And some of her friends.


----------



## Beefeater

Brownshoe said:


> No one loves a good hoax as much as I do.
> 
> Except for my wife. And some of her friends.


Right there with you BS.


----------



## Connemara

marka said:


> Another cardigan today... not sure what color you'd call this (some shade of purple?)


Serious question: Is your hair photoshopped on?


----------



## video2

marka said:


> No problem... The longer hair is relatively new. Here's a couple photo's from about a year ago when my hair was shorter. Don't care too much for ponytails on men, though. Take care, Mark


Here your hairs looks veery good. Use this style more often:icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Barbera pant
Trafalgar braces
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

As long as you are photoshopping, maybe you could take your jackets in a bit.


----------



## Danny

Beefeater said:


> Right there with you BS.


I'm not sure this even counts as a hoax, but it is some slightly amusing, if weird, quick and dirty photoshop work.


----------



## Tom Rath

Pearl Gray 9 ounce fresco sack
BB white OC tab collar shirt
Vintage unlined striped tie
Alden color 8 shell plain toe bluchers 
Alligator belt


----------



## Sartre

B R A N D X® said:


> I see you really like the Hanauer bow's. Any particular reason?


Thank you. I like that Hanauer offers a straight bow, which I prefer; harder to find than the butterfly. Also a large selection, always in stock, rapid delivery.

tjs


----------



## Northeastern

GH Blazer
BB Gingham Shirt
BB "Stain Resistant" Tie (I haven't tried to spill anything on it yet but we'll see)
BB Pocket Square
PRL Chinos
PRL Belt
BB Penny Loafers, Brown (these are from their "casual" footwear collection a few years ago, so they aren't Alden, but they're still nice)


----------



## Markus

*Brownie. Been a while since I cruised this thread. You look great.*



Brownshoe said:


> Nice, Phil.
> 
> Er, Tom.


You are about the age of my sons, so I have some sense of what is typical for that age group. I think you look very cool. Nice frames and haircut. The whole look works well for you.


----------



## Brownshoe

Well thank you, Markus, that's very nice of you to say.

Now if only I could get my wife to tidy up her side of the room...


----------



## wnh

AldenPyle said:


> As long as you are photoshopping, maybe you could take your jackets in a bit.


And take the bottom button out of those cardigans.

Marka, if you're taking requests, I'd like to see a goofy head on the next set of pictures. I mean, gawrsh, the hair would be about the same.


----------



## hbs midwest

Tom Rath said:


> Pearl Gray 9 ounce fresco sack
> BB white OC tab collar shirt
> Vintage unlined striped tie
> Alden color 8 shell plain toe bluchers
> Alligator belt


Looking quite good, Tom:
Well-planned,
Well-executed.

Enjoy the weekend. :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

Beautiful suit and watch, Tom.

Finally got a Baracuta-type jacket. Boy, is it green.










Would look better with jeans and sans tie, just snapped this to get an idea of the fit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Tom Rath said:


> Pearl Gray 9 ounce fresco sack
> BB white OC tab collar shirt
> Vintage unlined striped tie
> Alden color 8 shell plain toe bluchers
> Alligator belt


Tom Rath does understatement better than any of the regulars (if that's not overstating it).


----------



## hbs midwest

*Weekend almost upon us...*

Errands, ResumeCrafters, pick up son at school, etc...
LLB chambray BD--deep red
LLB khakis--usual specs
military web belt, solid brass slide buckle
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## paper clip

Tom Rath rules.

NE, you look good as well.

Brownshoe, that is a pet peeve of mine, too. While I use the "pile" method for files in my office, my wife utilizes it for her clothing in our room. Variety is the spice of life, or something like that... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Patrick06790

Antibiotic making me very loopy. Grab what comes to hand for unavoidable errands on cold and wet day. Odd smell in apartment; opened windows and sprayed Febreze. Now it smells like the office of an unsuccessful dentist who can't afford heat.


----------



## mcarthur

Phil-
Very nice attire


----------



## mcarthur

paper clip said:


> Tom Rath rules.
> 
> NE, you look good as well.
> 
> Brownshoe, that is a pet peeve of mine, too. While I use the "pile" method for files in my office, my wife utilizes it for her clothing in our room. Variety is the spice of life, or something like that... :icon_smile_wink:


Gentleman-
The problem is easy to resolve- separate bedrooms


----------



## topbroker

A couple of people at work today have said, "Wow! Pretty fancy!" That made me feel good because it takes a bit for anyone to notice effort beyond my usual dress-up mode. 

Black pinstripe double-breasted ventless suit
Savile Row spread collar French cuff shirt in unique design, white ground with red barrel pattern
Black/gold patterned tie
Slender gold tie bar, straight across
Red patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Black and silver square cufflinks
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Bold black patterned OTC socks
Burgundy snakeskin tassel loafers
Black wide-brim fedora with black band, feather, pearl hatpin


----------



## anglophile23

Patrick06790 said:


> Antibiotic making me very loopy. Grab what comes to hand for unavoidable errands on cold and wet day. Odd smell in apartment; opened windows and sprayed Febreze. Now it smells like the office of an unsuccessful dentist who can't afford heat.


If that is what you wear when you have to just " grab what comes to hand", It is not suprising that I look forward to your posts when you are well.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## Naval Gent

Northeastern said:


>


NE-

That pocket square pulls the shirt/tie combo right back from the brink. Well done!

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A burgundy shell wing tip


----------



## Northeastern

Naval Gent said:


> NE-
> 
> That pocket square pulls the shirt/tie combo right back from the brink. Well done!
> 
> Scott


I wasn't aware I was so close to the edge. Thanks though, I was unsure of the square when I bought it, but it has come into its own recently.


----------



## JayJay

Patrick06790 said:


> Antibiotic making me very loopy. Grab what comes to hand for unavoidable errands on cold and wet day. Odd smell in apartment; opened windows and sprayed Febreze. Now it smells like the office of an unsuccessful dentist who can't afford heat.


Patrick, this looks great. Nice colors and everything fits perfectly. Sharp!


----------



## hbs midwest

Naval Gent said:


> NE-
> 
> That pocket square pulls the shirt/tie combo right back from the brink. Well done!
> 
> Scott


How true.

Color creativity strikes again.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Naval Gent

Northeastern said:


> I wasn't aware I was so close to the edge. Thanks though, I was unsure of the square when I bought it, but it has come into its own recently.


Didn't mean to offend; bright pink and green can be strong medicine. The square pulls it together.

Scott


----------



## Doctor Damage

I was in Toronto earlier this week and spent a few hours walking around shoe shopping and visiting some old friends. I am happy to report the cheesy super-casual trend is mostly over, except in the "creative" industry areas of town, and my old stomping grounds in the banking district were full of pinstripes and expensive tan dress shoes. Easy on the eyes, even is a sack in Canada really does mean a thing to put potatoes in. Only two blazers were spotted: one old guy wearing a double breasted with gold buttons (and white turtleneck sweater!) and one young guy who was probably an American businessman visiting. I did see on old-school banker on the train, which was fun. He had on a classic two-button banker's suit with white shirt (french cuffs) and white pocket square. His suit was the usual worn by the older generation of bankers: Toronto used to be full of tailors so highly-skilled they could make bespoke suits look just like off-the-rack suits. Not as easy as it sounds.

I did see one "trad" looking fellow in khakis, penny loafers, and Barbour jacket and I almost did a double-take since he looked just like VWGuy!

But I'm pretty sure it wasn't him. <smile>

DD


----------



## Northeastern

Naval Gent said:


> Didn't mean to offend; bright pink and green can be strong medicine. The square pulls it together.
> 
> Scott


No offense taken, glad you like the square.


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> Tom Rath does understatement better than any of the regulars (if that's not overstating it).


The god of trad minimalism.

despite the fact that im trying to replicate the minimalistic look, my heart is just too dandy.


----------



## wessex

*I heart Tom Rath ('s suits)*

Okay, so based on pics and objective description, there is no doubt that we'd all love to have a "fresco" MTM suit/jacket similar to TR's.

A few questions for Tom (hope this isn't too personal):

1) I can deduce that your amazing suits are purchased from Chipp's in Midtown. Can something be produced for a commoner for say <= $1,400...I honestly feel that for those of us that only need one real suit it may be worth a visit.

2) Who do I ask for/what model produces this beautiful sack? (assuming I can set foot into the tailor's)?

While I am rank-n-file white-collar NYC scum, name the place and I will meet for complementary drinks in Grand Central. While I am fortunate to catch the 7:33 or 8:27 from Millburn (NJ) to Penn Station, I would gladly accept your early hours in exchange for your beautiful suits.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Oxxford shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
AOS cologne


----------



## mipcar

*An Aussie try Trad.*

Being an Aussie I've never really "got" the whole trad look.
Anyway here is a pic that I've put up in another section of Andy's forums. I thought it might qualify as trad(ish).










Mychael


----------



## Tom Rath

wessex said:


> Okay, so based on pics and objective description, there is no doubt that we'd all love to have a "fresco" MTM suit/jacket similar to TR's.
> 
> A few questions for Tom (hope this isn't too personal):
> 
> 1) I can deduce that your amazing suits are purchased from Chipp's in Midtown. Can something be produced for a commoner for say <= $1,400...I honestly feel that for those of us that only need one real suit it may be worth a visit.
> 
> 2) Who do I ask for/what model produces this beautiful sack? (assuming I can set foot into the tailor's)?
> 
> While I am rank-n-file white-collar NYC scum, name the place and I will meet for complementary drinks in Grand Central. While I am fortunate to catch the 7:33 or 8:27 from Millburn (NJ) to Penn Station, I would gladly accept your early hours in exchange for your beautiful suits.


First, thanks for the nice words guys.

1) Yes, the majority of my suits are from Chipp in NYC. Paul Winston is a great guy with a million interesting stories. Suits run about $1400 and up. However, for that you get your own pattern, which is cut on the premises. That pattern is then sent to the company that puts them together. Additionally, they make their own canvas, and can specialize it in terms of thickness or thinness. Price includes all handcut and handsewn buttonholes as well.

2) I dont think there is a model to ask for. I went in with my favorite vintage BB sack the first time I met Paul and said I wanted my suits to look just like it. I ask for no padding in the shoulders and the lightest possible canvas. I then make sure I get the buttonstance and lapel width I prefer and thats about it.

Would be glad to have a few drinks with you. PJ Clarkes is my local, pick and time and place and Im there. Shoot me a PM about it. My only warning is I drink alot and I drink quickly, and youre buying.


----------



## Tom Rath

Untilted said:


> The god of trad minimalism.
> 
> despite the fact that im trying to replicate the minimalistic look, my heart is just too dandy.


The important thing is that your attire reflects your personality right? 4 posters whose clothes I admire are yours, brownshoes, Patricks and Macs. Each of you has a unique take on clothes that I admire greatly. Its authentic to each of you. The way I dress is authentic to me, and a reflection of my personality. Im not gregarious, or particularly friendly for that matter. Im quiet, suspicious and a loner. Im an observer by nature, and I like to blend in. I work in NYC among people who show their wealth on their wrists, in the clothes they wear, and in the cars they drive. Im not comfortable being like that, never have been. Its not because I come from old money, because I dont.

Ive always liked this quote:

"No matter how good you are don't ever let them see you coming. That's the gaffe my friend. You gotta keep yourself small. Innocuous. Be the little guy...Underestimated from day one. You'd never think I was a master of the universe, now would ya?"

Now, Im no master of the universe, not yet anyway. But I like the thought behind it, even if it came from the Devil...


----------



## Patrick06790

mipcar said:


> Being an Aussie I've never really "got" the whole trad look.
> Anyway here is a pic that I've put up in another section of Andy's forums. I thought it might qualify as trad(ish).
> 
> Mychael


I'd say you fit right in. The spelling of your name is the Aussie giveaway, not your gear.


----------



## Quay

Tom Rath said:


> Ive always liked this quote:
> 
> "No matter how good you are don't ever let them see you coming. That's the gaffe my friend. You gotta keep yourself small. Innocuous. Be the little guy...Underestimated from day one. You'd never think I was a master of the universe, now would ya?"
> 
> Now, Im no master of the universe, not yet anyway. But I like the thought behind it, even if it came from the Devil...


From the character John Milton played by Al Pacino in _The Devil's Advocate_
if I recall. Great movie, great character and great quote.

Cordially,
A.Q. who at nearly 6'4" has a hard time seeming innocuous but Trad does help.


----------



## video2

mipcar said:


> Being an Aussie I've never really "got" the whole trad look.
> Anyway here is a pic that I've put up in another section of Andy's forums. I thought it might qualify as trad(ish).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mychael


Real vintage! Nice:icon_smile:


----------



## outrigger

mipcar said:


> Being an Aussie I've never really "got" the whole trad look.
> Anyway here is a pic that I've put up in another section of Andy's forums. I thought it might qualify as trad(ish).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mychael


Great look, especially like the jacket.


----------



## topbroker

Slightly casual for Saturday errand-running.

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Oshkosh B'Gosh dark denim jeans with wide leg openings
Polo "Blake" casual light gray brushed cotton button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Grey-green cotton pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black leather jeans belt
Swiss Army watch with black band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left finger)
Black ribbed OTC socks
Dan Post black calf pointy-toe cowboy boots


----------



## spinlps

Tom Rath said:


>


Nice ensemble but love the watch... man after my own ticker.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Saturday--Finally Spring*

Errand-running this morning; Daughter and son-in-law up from Chicagoland this afternoon..no style statement:
PRL pique golfer--red
BB poplin shorts--Navy
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Have a great rest-of-the-weekend, all! 

hbs


----------



## mipcar

*Aussie in Trad.*

Thanks for the feedeback guys. Much appreciated.
Given Australia's weather the window of oppurtunity for heavier jackets is very small.
I have several Harris Tweed jackets like that, all around the 70's era. Some 2 button, some 3.

Mychael


----------



## sperrytopsider

This hair is clearly photoshopped on. The top part is real but around the ears it's real obvious that is is fake. And look how digitized it looks around the bow tie. Pretty nice 'shop job though. The question is - why?

Can we agree that it is NOT "trad" to be so obsessed with your appearance that you photoshop your hair and then post pictures on the internet? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Late night at Maclennan Castle...


----------



## randomdude

sperrytopsider said:


> This hair is clearly photoshopped on. The top part is real but around the ears it's real obvious that is is fake. And look how digitized it looks around the bow tie. Pretty nice 'shop job though. The question is - why?
> 
> Can we agree that it is NOT "trad" to be so obsessed with your appearance that you photoshop your hair and then post pictures on the internet? :icon_smile_big:


I disagree. I think it is utterly brilliant and hilarious to photoshop your hair _for no particular reason_ and then act put-off when people say you should cut it short. This is really deep, Andy Kaufman-esque humor. Brilliant.


----------



## B R A N D X®

^ You have a point! 

I also think it was an excellent test that exemplifies how kind folks tend to be round here when it comes to such things. It took several photo posts before anyone mentioned the hair and even now no one has spoken up brazenly and said that it looks ridiculous. Oh....well....until now anyway.


And if on the off chance the hair isn't photoshopped, my sincere apologies to Marka and as my dad used to say..."for cryin' out loud kid.....get a haircut!"


----------



## topbroker

^ I knew the pictures were Photoshopped from the get-go (I think the heads are repetitive, too, not just the hair) and I PM'd one fellow AAACer to that effect. But I didn't want to be the one to start a ruckus (having been in that position many a time before in web-groups!).


----------



## B R A N D X®

topbroker said:


> ^ I knew the pictures were Photoshopped from the get-go (I think the heads are repetitive, too, not just the hair) and I PM'd one fellow AAACer to that effect. But I didn't want to be the one to start a ruckus (having been in that position many a time before in web-groups!).


:icon_smile_big:As a fashion photographer who knows Photoshop inside and out I should have picked up on it earlier, but there are other things, such as jpeg artifacts, that can give a 'shopped look to an un-shopp'ed photo so I felt it best to bite my tongue and play it safe.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Well, it's got the headlines of this thread*

We're all agog, all agog I say!


----------



## mcarthur

Tom Rath said:


> The important thing is that your attire reflects your personality right? 4 posters whose clothes I admire are yours, brownshoes, Patricks and Macs. Each of you has a unique take on clothes that I admire greatly. Its authentic to each of you. The way I dress is authentic to me, and a reflection of my personality. Im not gregarious, or particularly friendly for that matter. Im quiet, suspicious and a loner. Im an observer by nature, and I like to blend in. I work in NYC among people who show their wealth on their wrists, in the clothes they wear, and in the cars they drive. Im not comfortable being like that, never have been. Its not because I come from old money, because I dont.
> 
> Ive always liked this quote:
> 
> "No matter how good you are don't ever let them see you coming. That's the gaffe my friend. You gotta keep yourself small. Innocuous. Be the little guy...Underestimated from day one. You'd never think I was a master of the universe, now would ya?"
> 
> Now, Im no master of the universe, not yet anyway. But I like the thought behind it, even if it came from the Devil...


Thank you-my nephew you are classic


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A LHS


----------



## Patrick06790

B R A N D X® said:


> ^ You have a point!
> 
> I also think it was an excellent test that exemplifies how kind folks tend to be round here when it comes to such things. It took several photo posts before anyone mentioned the hair and even now no one has spoken up brazenly and said that it looks ridiculous. Oh....well....until now anyway.
> 
> And if on the off chance the hair isn't photoshopped, my sincere apologies to Marka and as my dad used to say..."for cryin' out loud kid.....get a haircut!"


Tell you the truth, I thought his expression looked weirdly identical from photo to photo.

Does this mean we have lost Marka? If it is a gag, it's an extraordinarily well-planned one. Somebody that dedicated should stick around.


----------



## B R A N D X®

Patrick06790 said:


> Tell you the truth, I thought his expression looked weirdly identical from photo to photo.
> 
> Does this mean we have lost Marka? If it is a gag, it's an extraordinarily well-planned one. Somebody that dedicated should stick around.


I would hope the gag was merely an inventive way of introducing himself to the forum and that we have not actually lost marka's contributions; afterall, the wardrobe was very good!:icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
AB tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Guerlain cologne


----------



## marka

All right, gentleman&#8230; since it appears to be the issue of great controversy, here's the general mea culpa. Yes, the hair is paint-shopped (ah - hah!, you say)&#8230; to a certain extent. Until about three years ago, I had longer hair (about shoulder-length) and I am currently growing it out again, having grown unhappy with the shorter look. Currently, it is about an inch or two shorter than you would see in most of the photos. The digital manipulation was merely an attempt to present a more familiar self-image. Plus, it is rather fun and a grand waste of time.

To the gentleman who worried about my self-obsession in doing such a thing, one might wonder if there were a little projecting here. After all, isn't there something inherently narcissistic about obsessing over one's day-to-day fashion choices in the manner perpetuated here. Not that that's ever stopped me of course; it's probably how I came upon this forum amid my random searches.

As for the speculation that this may have been a grand hoax of "Kaufman-esque" whimsy, I wish I could claim it so. But like my wardrobe, I am far too conservative for anything so inventive. (Kudos to the gentleman who credited me, albeit unearned, with such a clever ruse.) In retrospect, however, this has all been extremely and surprisingly illuminating. I mean, after all, you are all here to discuss clothes, right? Or at least such was my impression when I first stumbled upon your little virtual watercooler a few weeks back. Who would have thought that the subject of one's hair could become such a bone of contention on a forum where the majority of its members hide in comfortable anonymity, posting vague descriptions of their daily attire and equally anonymous photos with the head cropped or blocked out? One is reminded of the apple-faced gentleman in the bowler hat, no?

For those who commented that the expression is "weirdly identical", there's not much I can do about that. It's the only face I've got and it looks this way most days. A quick survey of the few other brave individuals here who post their mugs will, I think, prove that we all tend to take similar-looking still photos. It's just the nature of the human beast.

I'd like to add that a review of my posts will show that I've been careful not to lie in answering the various hair questions that have come my way. In response, I've only said that "I see no haircuts in the near future", which is quite true.

Well, enough of my evening diatribe (is it 1am already?). To those who have been kind (even while offering their advice), thank you and my best wishes. To those who have not, enough said. I've removed most of the photos from the source server so that they shan't offend. I'm not sure if I will post again.

In closing, I'll add that I still await a good reason for unfastening the bottom button of a cardigan. I've heard the Edward VII legend many a time; but the mere fact that a corpulent king couldn't contain his girth does not justify looking unkempt over a century later. When are we going to admit that the emperor is wearing no clothes?


----------



## topbroker

^ If you think this forum is rough -- which, by the way, it's not! -- by all means avoid Style Forum; they'll eat you alive over there. 

There is no point getting upset over the fact that people noticed the obvious; especially since, as has been pointed out, they took *forever *to say anything about it.


----------



## Patrick06790

No harm done. Kinda funny, really. And I still like the idea that you charge around in a bow tie.

Stick around.


----------



## B R A N D X®

^ Yikes! Marka......I now regret my comment a few posts up about the hair looking "ridiculous" and I apologize. When I made that remark I was thinking that the hairstyle was entirely photoshopped and that your posts had been some kind of a gag. 

Having said that, the cat is certainly out of the bag as to my feelings about the longer hair and the cork can't exactly be put back in to the bottle so let me just say that, while I am a very new member around here, I do hope you stick around.

Your attire choice and writing style are both excellent and you are an asset to the community.

I'm painfully reminded of the person who asks the overweight woman "when's the baby due?"

Alright, so now let's see a photo of you without the photoshopped hair!:icon_smile:

Thanks for posting to set the record straight, for putting an end the speculation and again.....I hope you accept my apology if I offended you.


----------



## Tom Rath

Mother's day brunch, lots of mimosas hopefully:

Press navy blue cotton coat
BB mini gingham linen BD shirt
vintage striped skinny knit
Old khakis
blue military web belt
Alden color 8 longwings


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Very just-the-thing! And the jacket is delicious. Well done.

(I'm about to embark on a Mother's Day brunch wearing a thrifted dark madras that I really dig, but with sleeves 9 miles too long from the tailor. Oh well.)


----------



## randomdude

Stay Marka stay! 

Your point about this forum favoring a neat, fairly conservative appearance (except when wearing pink seersucker and the like) is well taken. That's why I like it!


----------



## topbroker

An entirely typical Sunday: coffee, reading, catching up on email and RSS, working on my new blog (link below), listening to the Wisconsin Timber Rattlers game over the Internet (I'm going to the stadium tomorrow night). Tonight I'll watch the second half of the Kevin Costner version of _The Untouchables _(reasonably entertaining, but the Robert Stack TV series is much better).

J. Peterman dark tan windowpane SB 3B single-vent sportcoat
Brown wool cuffed trousers
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue cotton pocket square, points up
Dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Brown ribbed OTC socks
AE Saxon dark brown bicycle-toe lace-ups
Brown corduroy newsboy cap


----------



## Cruiser

marka said:


> All right, gentleman&#8230; since it appears to be the issue of great controversy, here's the general mea culpa. Yes, the hair is paint-shopped (ah - hah!, you say)&#8230; to a certain extent. Until about three years ago, I had longer hair (about shoulder-length) and I am currently growing it out again, having grown unhappy with the shorter look.


Speaking as someone who sported a similar look 35 or so years ago I didn't give a second thought to the hair. OK, since I'm bald on top now maybe I gave it a second thought, but only wishing I had it again. I was looking at what you were wearing. :icon_smile_big:

https://img160.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kenpe7.jpg

Cruiser


----------



## mcarthur

Phil-
I like your attire


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn 3/2 suit
Guy Rover shirt
Anderson & Sheppard tie (by H&B)
Dunhill pocket square
E.T. Wright by Sanders double-monks
Schoble fedora -- deadstock 1940s


----------



## B R A N D X®

Ahhhh another fedora man. Excellent look you have going there!

We had an unexpected drop in temp today so I pulled out my favorite fedora for what may be its last hurrah until fall. Timing was perfect since my wife loves the way I look in a fedora and we were stepping out for Mother's day.

Sterling Beaver Custom in Hickory Wonder 100% Beaver felt...Charlie Swindall is one of the last men alive today that still makes fedoras of this quality:



















And check out that *rake*


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
H-ps
Bills khakis
BB LHS


----------



## mcarthur

BrandX & AlanC-
Nice looking fedoras


----------



## Desk Jockey

Oddly wet and chilled in DC; perfect for aimless shopping. 

"Shopping?" you say. "On Mother's Day?" I figure that without me, there'd not be a day for her so why not share in the glow.

Press summer weight single breasted raincoat
J Crew navy cabled lambswool sweater
LE cream red/black tattersall PPBD
Bills M2s in British khaki
Quoddy brown canoe mocs, sockless in deference to the calendar


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
JS cologne


----------



## Sartre

AlanC said:


>


Alan -- your shirt is great. I like both the length and spread of the collar.

Tom


----------



## video2

Lagerfeld for today


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness--Again*

Sunday: mrs hbs drove to our mission parish 35 minutes from home, while the young one and I nursed upper-respiratory issues...I ended up throwing on street clothes and went around the corner to the local Greek congregation:
PRL golfer--pink
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass leather belt
PRL socks--hunter 
LLB mocs
Huntington Black Watch 3/2 sack
PS--linen/cotton, navy

changed into
BB khaki poplin shorts
BB shetland crewneck--dark blue heather
Removed socks
for the rest of the day...

Today--young one to school, visit Mom at her assisted-living home, work from home, on to ResumeCrafters:
BB BD--wine/black tattersall on white
BS regt--9th lancers (Kenya red/gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL navy socks
Gokey/Orvis mocs
JAB 3/2 navy sack
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## paper clip

Alan C. Well done - a confident, quiet outfit that just exudes class.


----------



## hbs midwest

paper clip said:


> Alan C. Well done - a confident, quiet outfit that just exudes class.


+1 :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Asterix

AlanC said:


>


Very tasteful look AlanC.


----------



## Cruiser

AlanC said:


> Samuelsohn 3/2 suit
> Guy Rover shirt
> Anderson & Sheppard tie (by H&B)
> Dunhill pocket square
> E.T. Wright by Sanders double-monks
> Schoble fedora -- deadstock 1940s


That is a really nice shirt/tie combination.
Cruiser


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A cigar indy boots


----------



## topbroker

I'm taking Monday through Wednesday off from work this week -- the first vacation time I've had since starting the job last November 12. Not doing anything special, just puttering. 

Vintage BB SB 3B ventless tan camelhair sportcoat
JAB blackwatch plaid wool cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Black silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle, tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB black striped OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Wisconsin Timber Rattlers pinstriped baseball cap (at game tonight)


----------



## Brownshoe

RL Rugby tweed jacket--I love this thing. 3 patch pockets, narrow lapels with a great roll, and padless shoulders.

BB pinpoint BD
Press burgundy knit tie
J Crew jeans
(out of frame) Bean duck shoes--it's rainy


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Great jacket, great pocket. 

Brownshoe, where do you find your frames?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Press rain coat & full size umbrella
Press grey flannel suit, with linen the pocket and in the second week of May
BB blue OCBD
Christy's tie, Royal Army Veterinary Corps (navy/gold/red in #2 stripe)
AE Grensons in burgundy


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
Prada belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne


----------



## tsweetland

The Spring Uniform:

LE pink OCBD
Bill's M2's
No Socks
Weejuns
RL brown belt
Timex on Central #1
Lacoste windbreaker


----------



## Tucker

Presstige 3/2 sack, grey sharkskin
BB forward point pinpoint, white
PRL tie, 2-3/4" (blue, dk. pink, silver stripes)
BB calfskin belt, black
AE Park Avenue, black


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, Joe. I go to Sol Moscot, here in NY:

https://www.moscot.com/

Today--

Utterly perfect vintage sack I thrifted for $7.


----------



## enecks

$7 well spent!


----------



## Senator LooGAR

tsweetland said:


> The Spring Uniform:
> 
> LE pink OCBD
> Bill's M2's
> No Socks
> Weejuns
> RL brown belt
> Timex on Central #1
> Lacoste windbreaker


Replace LE with JAB (white monogram on pocket)
M2's with Button Fly M1s
No socks with Blue Argyles
Weejuns with Ecco Driving Mocs
Timex with Luminox
and take out the windbreaker 
and we're almost twins today.

Also -- I will wear this pair of pants every day this week, and not a soul will notice. They are perfect.


----------



## Thornhill

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, Joe. I go to Sol Moscot, here in NY:
> 
> https://www.moscot.com/
> 
> Today--
> 
> Utterly perfect vintage sack I thrifted for $7.


Great look, Brownshoe. I love the simplicity. How heavy is that jacket?


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, Joe. I go to Sol Moscot, here in NY:
> 
> https://www.moscot.com/
> 
> Today--
> 
> Utterly perfect vintage sack I thrifted for $7.


Great enesemble, BrShoe...are you sure this is 2008, not 1960?

Quite authentic.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Took young one to school, mrs hbs' car to the shop, on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter green/dark red stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass leather belt--cordo/oxblood
PRL golf socks--hunter
Alden/JAB calf tassel loafers--burgundy
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--silk print foxhunting scene

Enjoy the day, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker said:


> Presstige 3/2 sack, grey sharkskin
> BB forward point pinpoint, white
> PRL tie, 2-3/4" (blue, dk. pink, silver stripes)
> BB calfskin belt, black
> AE Park Avenue, black


You actually wear lace shoes (two winks)


----------



## topbroker

Enjoying another day of my mini-vacation. Staying close to home, because gas is climbing by the day here -- our new high is $3.75 (I know a lot of the country has us beat). I may need to re-think my 80 mile daily back and forth commute and request to work one day a week from home. 

Palm Beach dark brown houndstooth SB 3B ventless sportcoat
Marshall Field's "Field Gear" tan cuffed chinos, slightly wide leg opening
BB red mini-check button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Royal blue patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Royal blue silk braces
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Cole-Haan suede spectator loafers in tan and white (no socks)
Broner tan plaid 70% wool/30% rayon newsboy cap


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
Robert Talcott-ps
A cigar V-Tip blucher


----------



## Joe Beamish

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, Joe. I go to Sol Moscot, here in NY:
> 
> https://www.moscot.com/


Whoa. I'm so there, dude!

(thanks)


----------



## Brownshoe

^My pleasure.

Thanks, fellas. The jacket is actually very light for a tweed, and only 3/8 lined.


----------



## Tom Rath

Brownshoe, one of your best efforts.

Here's my getup today, gorgeous day in NYC:


----------



## Quay

^ Mr. Rath, all your stripes run in all the right directions. :icon_smile:

Brownshoe, that really is a splendid find for 7$. I'm starting to really fall back in love with herringbone tweed. Who says there is no more opportunity in the world -- one must simply look!

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## mcarthur

AP
nicely done


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Dunlop Green Flash tennies (white leather/burgundy trim)
Beige/navy/grey Burlington argyles
old C&A khakis
striped elastic snake belt
navy BD (also C&A...)
Brooks 2B tweed sack jacket


----------



## Senator LooGAR

Senator LooGAR said:


> Also -- I will wear this pair of pants every day this week, and not a soul will notice. They are perfect.


3rd day in a row -- I actually put on a suit this morning, but my meeting got cancelled. So I put on my daily Bill's button flies, ecco driving mocs and a Bill's light blue gingham button down.


----------



## topbroker

The last day of my mini-vacation, alas; but of course it will be weekend again in a couple of days, and I'm taking another five-day weekend over Memorial Day (May 24-28). The weather has been lovely these past days.

Corneliani black tweed SB 1B ventless sportcoat
Pal Zileri black wool trousers, plain bottoms
Polo tan button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tan cotton pocket square, points up
Black genuine crocodile dress belt
Swiss Army Watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Black patterned OTC socks
Mezlan spectator bicycle-toe lace-ups in black calf and black deerskin


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat oxblood


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday by the Lake*

Stress-Management workshop this morning; phone work and correspondence for the balance of the day:
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (navy/Kenya red guard stripes, edged in leaf green)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB Surcingle--navy
PRL socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan sack jacket
PS--linen/cotton--navy

Enjoy the middle of the week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Tom & AP--Looking good, gentlemen, *quite *good.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
VV-ps
A whiskey long wing blucher


----------



## Joe Beamish

AldenPyle said:


>


Everybody is looking good.

AldenPyle, is that your Southwick Douglas? Did you get the jacket shortened? Very sharp. For some reason, you have a way of wearing a classic blazer that doesn't look....Tucker Carlsony. (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Prada pant
TB belt
NM socks
DE monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## babycatcher

^ Too bad the Easter Bunny only brings me chocolate. I have a weakness for lavender.


----------



## fruityoaty

babycatcher said:


> ^ Too bad the Easter Bunny only brings me chocolate. I have a weakness for lavender.


It's the Willy Wonka vibe.


----------



## JohnnyVegas

The more I see Moose post, the more I want to copy him.


----------



## Harris

AldenPyle said:


>


The necktie, AldenPyle--a Robert Talbott? Highgate School?


----------



## video2

babycatcher said:


> ^ Too bad the Easter Bunny only brings me chocolate. I have a weakness for lavender.


You should change your Easter bunny for good:devil:


----------



## Brownshoe

Cropped out head because of extra-goofy expression.

Press linen-blend suit.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday by the Lake*

*Quite well-done, BrShoe!*

Son to school, on to consultant and points beyond:
BB OCBD--yellow
BS repp--Old Downside (navy, ruby Kennedy stripes edged in marigold)
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass leather belt
PRL socks--navy
Cole-Haan full-strap loafers (made in Maine, 1980s vintage)--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--linen/cotton,wine

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Asterix

RL OCBD (Plaid)
LE Garbadine (Gray)
Cole Haan Penny Loafers (Burgundy)
RL Leather belt (Burgundy)
LE Safari inspired Jacket (Green)
Mont Blanc Chronograph Automatic


----------



## paper clip

Nothing too exciting....nice spring day here...

BB pink slim fit OCBD










Bills M1, oyster
LE ribbon (really nice ribbon belt, tho it keeps slipping a little bit through out the day. Perhaps some rubber on the ring or a bit of knurling might help, though that might probably abrade the ribbon too much...)










Forgot my watch this AM (GRRR) I now have on an old black plain Swatch from 1993 or so that I keep in my desk drawer for just such an occasion.










Gold Toe tan semi-argyles
Alden Cape Cod kiltie tassels










Good day all!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Pensive*

Making vague efforts at opening up the summer camp. Not very summery at the moment.

Graaah.


----------



## Naval Gent

^Your outhouse or the fortified tower's next door? It's a nice'un, regardless. Much classier than this:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=758418&postcount=19

Scott


----------



## video2

_Absolutely not appropriate.--AlanC_


----------



## eagle2250

^. Indeed, if he were a candy a**, given the color...it would have to be marshmallow!


----------



## topbroker

Premiering a new suit today, an Ebay NWT find that with just a little tailoring fits like a dream.

Hugo Boss grey herringbone SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
Robert Talbott shirt, white with grey and red stripes, white spread collar, self French cuffs
Navy/red/gold patterned tie
Vintage brass tie bar with mother-of-pearl sailboat, worn straight across
Navy silk pocket square with white polka dots, puff fold
Vintage oblong black glass cufflinks, gold and turquoise-flecked, gold scalloped edges
Black genuine crocodile dress belt with gold buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey patterned OTC socks
Black genuine crocodile tassel loafers
Vintage Stetson blue-grey fedora with black band, dark grey and white feathers
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## AldenPyle

Bshoe, great looks. Patrick, you really know how to wear a casual hat. {Also, you should check out A. Powell's _Dance to the Music of Time_, more fun than Greene, more contemplative than Wodehouse.} PClip - I'm wearing Brooks Pink and Khakis myself today, looks better on you.

Harris - I'm officially impressed. The Talbott tie has great silk, better than BB I think. OTOH, It may be a bit too chunky to get a decently proportioned knot JBeamish - Thanks, though I think Tucker Carlson dresses pretty well. That is a Brooks hopsack sack probably Martin Greenfield. Though, coincidentally, I wore a Douglas that I had shortened by 1"


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe said:


>


J.Press junkie. 



AldenPyle said:


>


Absolutely marvelous in every way. Tell me more about the jacket, please.


----------



## B R A N D X®

^What he said! You make it look effortless Mr. "Pyle".....


----------



## Joe Beamish

AldenPyle said:


> JBeamish - Thanks, though I think Tucker Carlson dresses pretty well.


I've met the guy -- I interviewed him 2 yrs ago for some consultant research I did for MSNBC. He is 1) Very considerate and friendly, and 2) Very considerate and friendly. His coworkers all said so too.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## anglophile23

in the uniform today

BB pink OCBD
LE chinos
brown leather belt
BB argyle socks
AE Lexingtons in chilli-recieved compiments on these


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Tod's loafers
Kiton cologne


----------



## fruityoaty

^ This is not trad, right?


----------



## DocHolliday

Brownshoe said:


> Utterly perfect vintage sack I thrifted for $7.


I agree with that assessment. Looks great.



Moose Maclennan said:


> Dunlop Green Flash tennies (white leather/burgundy trim)
> Beige/navy/grey Burlington argyles
> old C&A khakis
> striped elastic snake belt
> navy BD (also C&A...)
> Brooks 2B tweed sack jacket


I like the sporty vibe.


----------



## video2

fruityoaty said:


> ^ This is not trad, right?


This is Italian interpretation of thad:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Sir Royston

fruityoaty said:


> ^ This is not trad, right?


Hmm.. I brought this up a few weeks ago.. What we see on the TRAD forum rarely ever passes for Trad at all!!

bring on the Tweed suits, Chalkstripe suits Bowlers etc!!!

I do believe I saw someone without a tie too.. tut tut

RBH


----------



## video2

Sir Royston said:


> Hmm.. I brought this up a few weeks ago.. What we see on the TRAD forum rarely ever passes for Trad at all!!
> 
> bring on the Tweed suits, Chalkstripe suits Bowlers etc!!!
> 
> I do believe I saw someone without a tie too.. tut tut
> 
> RBH


The probleme is that I wear Tweed jacket, very good Tweed jacket:icon_smile:


----------



## Tucker

BB OCBD, blue uni
Press surcingle, navy stretch
Bills M2, uncuffed
BB argyles, navy & tan
Weejuns


----------



## Sartre

Sir Royston said:


> bring on the Tweed suits, Chalkstripe suits Bowlers etc!!!
> 
> I do believe I saw someone without a tie too.. tut tut
> 
> RBH


I believe it is the ubiquity of "business casual" (here in the States, anyway) that prevents many of us from going as "all out" as perhaps we'd like to be.

TJS


----------



## wnh

video2 said:


> This is Italian interpretation of thad:icon_smile_wink:


Which doesn't exist, really. That is, assuming you meant "trad" and not "thad." Or is that the problem? Are you dressing in the "thad" style and mistakenly posting about it in the trad forum?

A suggestion: Go back and read the entire American/Trad thread. The entire thing. Don't post any more pictures or ask about trad/vintage/retro until you're done. It'll do you a world of good, and it'll mean fewer eyesores for the rest of us for at least a short period.


----------



## Senator LooGAR

Brown Ecco Loafers
Navy/Gray/Yellow Argyles
Bill's Flat Front M1 Light Blue Chino
White JAB OCBD
Seersucker Jacket
Luminox watch

The ladies in the office were a little non-plussed. Just how I like it.


----------



## Sir Royston

Sartre said:


> I believe it is the ubiquity of "business casual" (here in the States, anyway) that prevents many of us from going as "all out" as perhaps we'd like to be.
> 
> TJS


.."business casual" Yes, an Oxymoron if ever there was one!!

Its Friday.. Huzzah!


----------



## hbs midwest

Sir Royston said:


> Hmm.. I brought this up a few weeks ago.. What we see on the TRAD forum rarely ever passes for Trad at all!!
> 
> bring on the Tweed suits, Chalkstripe suits Bowlers etc!!!
> 
> I do believe I saw someone without a tie too.. tut tut
> 
> RBH


A significant part of the issue lies with the fact that American Traditional covers the spectrum from Wall Street suits, academic tweeds, and repp silk neckwear to golf shirts, Madras, seersucker, and beyond; it is not an exclusively dress-for-business phenomenon...Of course, you are going to see someone without a tie--especially on a late spring weekend here in the States....

Speaking of weekends--enjoy!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Pre-Weekend by the Lake*

Son to school, on to ResumeCrafters, then Bayshore Brooks (blazer has arrived!):
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Black Watch (new pattern:wine/navy/hunter)
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/hunter/wine/khaki
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Have a great weekend, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

wnh said:


> Which doesn't exist, really. That is, assuming you meant "trad" and not "thad." Or is that the problem? Are you dressing in the "thad" style and mistakenly posting about it in the trad forum?
> 
> A suggestion: Go back and read the entire American/Trad thread. The entire thing. Don't post any more pictures or ask about trad/vintage/retro until you're done. It'll do you a world of good, and it'll mean fewer eyesores for the rest of us for at least a short period.


+1..........


----------



## wnh

wnh said:


> Which doesn't exist, really. That is, assuming you meant "trad" and not "thad." Or is that the problem? Are you dressing in the "thad" style and mistakenly posting about it in the trad forum?
> 
> A suggestion: Go back and read the entire American/Trad thread. The entire thing. Don't post any more pictures or ask about trad/vintage/retro until you're done. It'll do you a world of good, and it'll mean fewer eyesores for the rest of us for at least a short period.


Let me add that I'm not saying this to be mean or to belittle you, but to suggest that you educate yourself on what the trad forum is primarily about, since your "interpretation" of trad isn't so much an interpretation as it is using the word in a completely different manner. You simply seem to be very misinformed. You can have whatever style you want -- I don't mean to imply that this forum is for trad purists only -- it just seems to me that you might as well call it what it is. I can't exactly don a natural shoulder sack suit with big ol' cuffs and double-soled longwings and say it's Italian. Same goes with what you're calling "trad".

As for my "eyesores" comment, please realize that that's not an attack on you. I just find many of your combinations to be hideous. The same would be true, I'm sure, if I thumbed through the fashion forum WAYW thread. By all means wear what you want, just do yourself a favor and know what you're talking about.

Aaaanyway, today I'm wearing:

Polo blue OCBD, nice and frayed
Polo british tan khakis, some kind of crisp lightweight cotton
J. Crew navy belt w/ embroidered ducks
cheap (and slightly hideous) argyles from Target from the $1.00 spot (at 75% off)
Bass Chapmon pennies


----------



## topbroker

Second new suit of the week! This poplin was purchased on sale at JAB for the quite ridiculous price of $99.00. 

The outfit today is an hommage to a newspaper ad for The Hound men's clothier in San Francisco, circa 1985: a guy in a tan poplin suit worn with black and white spectators. I had just moved to San Francisco from the east coast. I had always liked clothing, but I looked at that ad and thought, "Now *that's* how I want to look." The rest is history... 
JAB tan poplin SB 2B single-vent suit
Nicole Miller spread collar shirt, white ground with light blue cross-hatching
Tommy Hilfiger navy/green/gold diamond pattern tie (creating a diamonds on squares effect with the shirt)
Navy silk patterned pocket square, puff fold
Vintage round silver tie clip with with blue and silver design
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Black patterned OTC socks
AE Broadstreet black and white spectator wingtips
Oakley sunglasses
Vintage Champ grey straw fedora with black striped band (pristine, never worn)

The hat arrived yesterday and although clearly marked my size, 7' 1/4", is just a smidge too snug if I try to wear it straight across. So, experimenting, I tilted it back a bit and was then very pleased with the fit and the effect. I look a bit like a 1930s newspaper guy.


----------



## Sartre

wnh said:


> As for my "eyesores" comment, please realize that that's not an attack on you. I just find many of your combinations to be hideous.


I can't understand how that could be misconstrued as an attack! :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
Bills khakis
H-ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## Naval Gent

wnh said:


> Let me add that I'm not saying this to be mean or to belittle you, but to suggest that you educate yourself on what the trad forum is primarily about, since your "interpretation" of trad isn't so much an interpretation as it is using the word in a completely different manner. You simply seem to be very misinformed. You can have whatever style you want -- I don't mean to imply that this forum is for trad purists only -- it just seems to me that you might as well call it what it is. I can't exactly don a natural shoulder sack suit with big ol' cuffs and double-soled longwings and say it's Italian. Same goes with what you're calling "trad".
> 
> As for my "eyesores" comment, please realize that that's not an attack on you. I just find many of your combinations to be hideous. The same would be true, I'm sure, if I thumbed through the fashion forum WAYW thread. By all means wear what you want, just do yourself a favor and know what you're talking about.


Thank you for your candor, WNH. I'm afraid Mr. Video2 "doesn't know what he doesn't know".

Scott


----------



## wnh

Sartre said:


> I can't understand how that could be misconstrued as an attack! :icon_smile:


Well, not an attack on video2, but on the clothes.


----------



## anglophile23

BB broadcloth forward point shirt with a blue check pattern-F&F purchase
BB spring argyles-also a F&F purchase
kilt hose garters to keep the above socks up-yes I own a kilt
no-name dark green silk/wool sportscoat from ebay
Thurston sleave garters
Dexter saddle shoes-second day in a row for compliments on my shoes
JB surcingle belt-navy with red stripe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys vest
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ boots
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

J.B. & Tilt - Thanks, the jacket is a Silk Wool Southwick Douglas that some lady was selling on the Bay NWT w/ a reserve of $20. I threw a lowball bid and was surprised to win it for $20. I had a tailor take 1" off the bottom. It would look better if it had been originally made 1" smaller, but as a wise man once said, such is life at 5'9". I wore it last week with Red-Brown cords which didn't look so hot, too much contrast I guess.

You have to admit, v2's clothes fit very well. The colors, I don't care so much for.

Macarthur - Do you match the feather in the hat brim to the square?

Jantzen Tattersall, M2 Chamois, Russell Moccasin on the way to work to catch up.


----------



## ds23pallas

My first post on this thread. Long weekend (Monday is Victoria Day up here) and it is 33 C. Later in the week will be between 5 and 10 C. Decided to break out the Bills reds, Lacoste polo, Vineyard Vines belt and 1963 Heuer Carrera that was my father's before I commandeered it.


----------



## topbroker

It's getting positively summery here in Northeast Wisconsin -- sunny, temperatures in the 70s, birds twittering.

Corbin multi-color (brown/tan/red) houndstooth SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (new purchase, first wearing)
Tan gabardine cuffed trousers
BB yellow point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Yellow cotton pocket square, points up
Black braided leather belt 
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
JAB tan argyle OTC socks
Bass black tassel loafers with woven leather vamps
Scala dark tan fedora with matching band, feather, "Scala" pin


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-pr
BB LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
NM tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## topbroker

Unusually casual today.

Eddie Bauer light denim straight-leg jeans (no belt)
HiBall Lounge Collection two-tone (tan/cream) retro-style bowling shirt, untucked, no undershirt (recent purchase, first wearing) 
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Classic brown Sperry Top-Siders (no socks)
Covington dark brown windbreaker (temps more 50s than 70s today)


----------



## JayJay

topbroker said:


> Unusually casual today.
> 
> Eddie Bauer light denim straight-leg jeans (no belt)
> HiBall Lounge Collection two-tone (tan/cream) retro-style bowling shirt, untucked, no undershirt (recent purchase, first wearing)
> Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Gold college ring (right ring finger)
> Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
> Classic brown Sperry Top-Siders (no socks)
> Covington dark brown windbreaker (temps more 50s than 70s today)


Your attire for today sounds very casual indeed - perfect for a day of relaxation.


----------



## topbroker

JayJay said:


> Your attire for today sounds very casual indeed - perfect for a day of relaxation.


Usually I wear a sportcoat on weekend days, even with jeans, but I wanted to try the bowling shirt (one of two that I bought recently) and in my eyes that wouldn't quite work with that sort of jacket. Plus I had an urge for the topsiders/no socks look, so it all seemed to fit together.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS jacket
Borrelli shirt
BJ belt
Brioni pant
JB socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## video2

Trad, more or less


----------



## Joe Tradly

Less, I'd say.

Video, you are good at what you do, that's for sure.

JB


----------



## video2

Joe Tradly said:


> Less, I'd say.
> 
> Video, you are good at what you do, that's for sure.
> 
> JB


Thank you:icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

Today I look like a corporate raider catching a flight at O'Hare (especially with the shades); or perhaps like college basketball coach Tony Bennett, he of the jacket and no tie (but I'm definitely grayer up top).

Navy SB 3B ventless suit
BB pink spread collar shirt with blue cross-hatching, royal blue monogram above pocket, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square with polka dots, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Navy braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Navy OTC socks with diamond pattern
AE Pembroke tan split-toe tassel mocs
Oakley sunglasses
New haircut, short and sharp, hence no hat today


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

Weekend spent in various degrees of casual, from tattersal/501s to PRL golfer/khakis under Church tailoring (black cassock/white brocade dalmatic & stole) to BB khaki shorts/BB Shetland sweater (turned cool Sunday afternoon)...

The BB 3/2 navy blazer with 3 patch pockets came in; minimal tailoring adjustments will add it to the Dress for Employment wardrobe.

Today: car to body shop; on to consultant's office:

BB LS Madras BD--khaki, navy, wine
Thomas Pink sleeve bands
BS bow--Brigade of Guards
LLB khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs--waxed and buffed
JAB (ancient) 3/2 sack--navy
PS--linen/cotton--wine

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

Nice color matching by macarthur and video2.








(Fists of Fury)


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you


----------



## video2

^Yes, thank you:icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL slip-ons
Gucci cologne


----------



## Senator LooGAR

Blue JAB OCBD
Yellow Bills M1 (SAILCLOTH!)
Ecco Driving Mocs
No socks!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Charcoal worsted 3/2 suit arrived yesterday from JPress; on to the tailor for minimal finetuning. Employment Expo at Miller Park (Brewer Stadium) today:
BB OCBD--white
BS Regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB tropical worsted trousers--plain front, cuffs--charcoal
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL socks--navy
LLB weekend brogues (1981 vintage) stained cordovan with spitshine toes and heel counters
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter (can hardly wait for the new BB navy model to get out of the tailor's)
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

Enjoy the late spring, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Going for a very summery look today. (For various reasons, this will be a somewhat tieless week for me at work, although I do plan to wear a tie tomorrow and Thursday.)

Ibiza robin's egg blue cotton/cashmere SB 3B double-vented blazer (new puchase at a ridiculous price; first wearing)
Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton spread collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
White mini-carnation, right lapel
Large round gold cufflinks with leaf pattern
Claiborne wide black dress belt with cut-out stainless steel buckle
Silver pocket watch, left trousers pocket, silver chain clipped to waistband
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Vannucci navy patterned OTC socks
J&M Brennan white nubuck wingtips
White panama straw hat with black band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Reddington

Back to cool wet weather here in the PacNorWest.

BB - Green Pima Cotton Sweater
LLB - Pink OCBD
Leatherman - Nautical Flag belt
EB - Khakis


----------



## Brownshoe

mysterioso lighting:










very nice 3/2 Southwick sack courtesy of Alan C, perfect for this in-between cold spring weather










Rugby RL pincord jeans and Peal brown Chelsea boots wet from the rain


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Great roll 'shoe
LE Drifter, LE Crew, AE Chili


----------



## gnatty8

topbroker said:


> Going for a very summery look today. (For various reasons, this will be a somewhat tieless week for me at work, although I do plan to wear a tie tomorrow and Thursday.)
> 
> Ibiza robin's egg blue cotton/cashmere SB 3B double-vented blazer (new puchase at a ridiculous price; first wearing)
> Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
> Bullock & Jones white Sea Island cotton spread collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
> White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
> White mini-carnation, right lapel
> Large round gold cufflinks with leaf pattern
> Claiborne wide black dress belt with cut-out stainless steel buckle
> Silver pocket watch, left trousers pocket, silver chain clipped to waistband
> Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
> Gold college ring (right ring finger)
> Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
> Grey Flannel cologne
> Vannucci navy patterned OTC socks
> J&M Brennan white nubuck wingtips
> White panama straw hat with black band
> Oakley sunglasses


Sounds very nice..


----------



## topbroker

gnatty8 said:


> Sounds very nice..


Thank you!! People seemed to like it. The robin's egg blue color of the jacket has definite eye appeal.


----------



## video2

Joop coton jacket


----------



## Reddington

JP 3/2 sack, navy
PRL Blue OCBD
LLB Olive chinos
JP navy / red surcingle 
JC argyles
Bass bluchers


----------



## topbroker

Back to full business formal today. I'm meeting with some of our incoming interns: I want to show them how proper dressing is done. 

Nautica pearl grey pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit
Jos. Abboud spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with light/dark blue stripes
Gold and navy rep-striped tie
Slender gold tie bar, slanted down
Gold silk pocket square, puff fold
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Vintage large round gold "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (I think these are my new favorite links)
Trafalgar gold "confetti" pattern braces (new purchase, first wearing)
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Forgot cologne this morning, oh well
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan black snaffle-bit loafers
Vintage Champ grey straw fedora with black striped band
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Untilted

what's with all the tweeds and sweaters? i thought it's summer already.

brownshoe, i dig your jacket.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday by the Lake*

Morning workshop:

BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Royal Marines (Navy, with deep red/gold/leaf green stripes)
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass Leather belt
PRL socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Working from home this afternoon:
Same shirt, delete tie
BB khaki poplin shorts
BB surcingle--hunter
Sockless mocs

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Sartre

Working from home today.

Pink Brooks OCBD
Olive Orvis moleskin trousers (it's chilly in the NE today)
Smathers & Branson belt
Alden NSTs in cigar shell


----------



## wolfhound986

^
Looks good, Sartre. Also working at home today:

BB blue university stripe OCBD
Bills, khaki M2 cuffed
generic burgundy calf belt
khaki/navy argyles
Alden 986 LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre-
I like your needlepoint belt and your cigar NST.


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> what's with all the tweeds and sweaters? i thought it's summer already.


Yeah, its weird. Almost Memorial Day weekend and its cool enough for moleskin and waxed cotton. In the tropics. If this is global warming, count me in.


----------



## Joe Beamish

O emperer of ice cream, your typical pix of cuffed, breakless pant legs have sustained me through such hard times of which I cannot tell, of testing tailors, of returning pants again and again in hopes of finding them sufficiently shortened but always seeing them still lacking. I held to the straight and narrow and in the end -- I prevailed!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shirt
LP pant
enameled quarters cufflinks
TB belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
RL cologne


----------



## video2

Trady today :icon_smile_big:
YSL jacket, RL shirts, Joop tie, Cerutti pants:


----------



## Halifax

video2,

Really enjoying the tie today, just leaps out at me. Also, do you use that ring to keep the ill-dressed in check with a serious back hand? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sartre

Burberrys jacket
BB OCBD
Hanauer bow
Brooks wool worsteds
Alden tassels in walnut calf


----------



## AldenPyle

Sartre said:


> Burberrys jacket
> BB OCBD
> Hanauer bow
> Brooks wool worsteds
> Alden tassels in walnut calf


Another home-run!


----------



## video2

Halifax said:


> video2,
> 
> Really enjoying the tie today, just leaps out at me. Also, do you use that ring to keep the ill-dressed in check with a serious back hand? :icon_smile_big:


Thanx :icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sartre

AldenPyle said:


> Another home-run!


Thank you. That's a great compliment coming from you. I greatly admire your style.

Tjs


----------



## paper clip

Joe Beamish said:


> O emperer of ice cream, your typical pix of cuffed, breakless pant legs have sustained me through such hard times of which I cannot tell, of testing tailors, of returning pants again and again in hopes of finding them sufficiently shortened but always seeing them still lacking. I held to the straight and narrow and in the end -- I prevailed!


Ha! Same thing for me today. Got two pair back from cleaners. One pair, which I was going to hem rather than cuff I had pinned, so those came out perfect. The other pair I had had cuffed, but the tailoress left them way too long. I asked the cleaner to shorten them by 1", and she somehow shortened them 1.75 inches (I think she confused the cuff dimension with the shortening dimension). She agreed to fix them at no further cost.

I will definitely stick with self-pinning all my trou to be hemmed from now on.

Tilt - May 22 is NOT the summer in New England - it's the date I can finally put my snow shovel in the shed for good!

Satre - 2 for 2. Super classy. I love the tan tassels.


----------



## Brownshoe

Looking good, men.




























Banana Republic shirt/jacket thing
Gant glen plaid BD with nice collar roll
Rugby pincord jeans
LL Bean desert boots


----------



## Reddington

JP - Navy 3/2 sack
PRL - Yellow OCBD
JC - green/blue PS
BB - Cordovan burgundy belt
Nord - Grey wool trousers
JC - Argyle socks
AE - Park Ave (brown)


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Sartre said:


> Burberrys jacket
> BB OCBD
> Hanauer bow
> Brooks wool worsteds
> Alden tassels in walnut calf


Perfection!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

I've been operating from the rather damp and chilly summer camp, swooping down in the early afternoons for showers and changes of clothes before going to work.

Taken in the dead of night, after getting off work at midnight. The work garb, and the chilling out garb later.

Hint: Do not mess with the wood stove even a little bit while still in work garb.



















And here's a decidedly non-Trad suit I picked up from Our Man in Brooklyn, mack. Twin vents and working buttons. I couldn't resist. Needs a nip and/or tuck from the tailor, if I can find one up to the job. New links from Kent Wang.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Love that #1 stripe, Patrick.

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> Love that #1 stripe, Patrick.
> 
> JB


I got it from a friend who got it from a retired State Dept. guy who said he wore it to a reception for Haile Selassie 30-plus years ago. Probably hooey but makes a nice story.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Patrick06790 said:


> I got it from a friend who got it from a retired State Dept. guy who said he wore it to a reception for Haile Selassie 30-plus years ago. Probably hooey but makes a nice story.


It's Brooks? Or an imitator?

JB


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Tradly said:


> It's Brooks? Or an imitator?
> 
> JB


BB it is. I think I might have David Hober try to recreate it.


----------



## topbroker

Frenetic day here at work...One of the interns said "You always look so nice!", which made me beam. 

Charcoal grey SB 3B ventless suit
French blue spread collar French cuff shirt
JAB white tie with light blue and dark blue slant stripes (really "pops" against the shirt)
Silver tie bar, angled down
White cotton pocket square, rectangular fold
Cole-Haan white/royal blue vertical-striped braces
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark grey patterned OTC socks
AE Grayson black tassel mocs
Vintage Dobbs Golden Coach "cloud" (grayish tan) fedora with black band, feather
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## topbroker

BTW, I am as wowed by Sartre's outfit today as everyone else is. And -- what I seldom say even when I like others' outfits -- point for point, I would wear it. There would be nothing I would feel the urge to change.


----------



## Sartre

topbroker said:


> BTW, I am as wowed by Sartre's outfit today as everyone else is. And -- what I seldom say even when I like others' outfits -- point for point, I would wear it. There would be nothing I would feel the urge to change.


Thank you for the kindness. What you can't see in the photo is that the jacket is one of two Burberrys I have that are...(pause for drum roll)...DARTED. 

TJS


----------



## JohnnyVegas

Sometimes fantastic jackets are darted. I'd wear that jacket either way, it's exactly the kind I'm looking for.


----------



## topbroker

Sartre said:


> Thank you for the kindness. What you can't see in the photo is that the jacket is one of two Burberrys I have that are...(pause for drum roll)...DARTED.
> 
> TJS


No problem from my perspective! But of course, I'm not a true trad -- more like a permanent resident alien in this particular forum.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday....*

TopBroker...an alien, maybe--but a most tasteful (and welcome) alien!

Sartre...the guys are right--a *WOW!* combination.

Today--Alumni Requiem and Commencement at old seminary alma mater:
BB OCBD--white, collar buttoned/no tie
LLB Charcoal tropical worsteds
JPress surcingle--burgundy
charcoal OTC wool dress socks
Alden/JAB tassel loafers
MTM Slavic-cut cassock (podrosnik)--black tropical wool

late afternoon--working from home:
same shirt--open collar
BB patch Madras shorts
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB mocs

Enjoy Thursday evening/Friday morning, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre- 
Nicely done


----------



## wolfhound986

Sartre said:


> Burberrys jacket
> BB OCBD
> Hanauer bow
> Brooks wool worsteds
> Alden tassels in walnut calf


^^
Chiming in late, adding accolades. Perfect combination, wouldn't change a thing. Like the sportcoat/bow tie/shirt color coordination, and the pocket square and Alden tassels in walnut brown are really complementary.


----------



## Brownshoe

^ Even the socks are good.


----------



## wolfhound986

^
Brownshoe, great sportcoat/socks combo. Swanspotting! Very nice.


----------



## A.Squire

video2 said:


> Joop coton jacket


WUT GANG R U IN?????? OMG WTF LOL








[/quote]
Nice belt/shirt combo. I wonder though, might n lighter coloured khakis and rolled sleeves be more fittin'. 3.5 outta 5 starrs, never-the-less.








[/quote]

U LOKIN FOR A RUMBL3
?!!?!!!??










[/quote]
U LOK LIEK A BIG3R MAN THAN ME!1!11 WTF LOL NIEC SOK!!1!1 WTF LOL


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Barba shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
MJ cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

'Shoe - You been watching "The Sand Pebbles," Looks good either way? BTW, Swan club tie is really cool. 
Patrick, what is the sweater?

For me, from Moleskin to Linen in one day, such is spring.


----------



## PorterSq

Patrick06790 said:


> I nominate this picture posted by Patrick as the all-time coolest shot ever posted on this forum. Not only are the duds fantastic, but the whole lighting/mood of the shot is just unreal. More, more!


----------



## playdohh22

PorterSq said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate this picture posted by Patrick as the all-time coolest shot ever posted on this forum. Not only are the threads fantastic, but the whole lighting/mood of the shot is just unreal. More, more!
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> 
> Pretty looking trad room you have there, pat.
Click to expand...


----------



## Senator LooGAR

*Not uber trad today*

Blue/white/light blue ribbon flip flops (Vineyard Vines)
Light Wash PRL Jeans
BB Patch Madras Shirt
Luminox Watch
Maui Jim prescription sunglasses

Ready for the day to end - so I dressed like it was already over.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

Took young one to school, hit suburban parish thriftshop, on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (navy/dark red guard stripes, edged in leaf green)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL golf socks--hunter
LLB (1981 vintage) weekend brogues--stained cordovan, spitshined toes & heel counters
Huntington 3/2 blazer
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Have a great Memorial weekend, all!:icon_smile:

Great art shot, Patrick!

hbs


----------



## paper clip

Patrick06790 said:


> I got it from a friend who got it from a retired State Dept. guy who said he wore it to a reception for Haile Selassie 30-plus years ago. Probably hooey but makes a nice story.


Haile Selassie? How sassy! That is a great color combo on the tie.

Nice suit and accoutrements.


----------



## Patrick06790

PorterSq said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I nominate this picture posted by Patrick as the all-time coolest shot ever posted on this forum. Not only are the duds fantastic, but the whole lighting/mood of the shot is just unreal. More, more!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. That's what kerosene lamps do for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Untilted

Bshoe, im sure we'll run into each other in 99 University Place quite a lot this summer.


----------



## paper clip

*Fantastic spring day*

Looking forward to clear sunny weather all holiday weekend.

A couple of causal meetings today so I 'smartened up' my usual Friday attire:

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE cotton blue gingham PS
BB slim pink OCBD
BB olde skool 3" royal blue with silver stripe makers tie










LE USA khaki/navy stripe surcingle
Bills M1 oyster










Tommy Hilfiger thin argyles
Alden Cape Cod kiltie tassels










Enjoy the holiday. Thank God for the sacrifices made by our Troops!


----------



## Patrick06790

I cannot find the words adequate to express my utter lack of interest in going to work today.

Feh.


----------



## Untilted

PC, i like your blazar.
Patrick, nice boots.

CCC poplin blazar, horn buttons
Incotex olive chino lino (love the construction of these pants)
J.Press tattersall shirt
Ancient brooks tie
School belt
Loafers



gotta love the little detail on the incotex:


----------



## topbroker

Headed into an extended five-day holiday weekend, looking forward to reading, movie-watching, puttering on my blog.

Hart, Schaffner & Marx tan patterned 100% silk SB 2B single-vent sportcoat 
Ballin taupe wool cuffed trousers
JAB dark brown merino wool long-sleeve polo, top button open, crisp white tee underneath
Dark brown silk pocket square, puff fold
Medium brown leather dress belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Taupe patterned OTC socks
J&M spectator penny loafers in light and dark brown
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## deanayer

ok first attempt at this - this is an outfit for the coming spring/summer that screams "newport", it features my new seersucker jacket, white suede bucks, a white obdc with a Chanel tie that is covered in tiny ships wheels, I dont know how good this will work - first image post










here is a closer one










I had to stand on a damned chair, I dont have a full length mirror anywho...
This outfit just needs a straw hat to gatsby it up a bit more.


----------



## mipcar

deanayer said:


> ok first attempt at this - this is an outfit for the coming spring/summer that screams "newport", it features my new seersucker jacket, white suede bucks, a white obdc with a Chanel tie that is covered in tiny ships wheels, I dont know how good this will work - first image post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a closer one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stand on a damned chair, I dont have a full length mirror anywho...
> This outfit just needs a straw hat to gatsby it up a bit more.


I like the tie, the jacket is not to my personal taste but they work ok together. I wonder how a pair of light brown shoes might have worked instead of white.

Mychael


----------



## mipcar

*Another Aussie "Trad" day.*

Okay here is my attempt for today. Went out for a bit of shopping and lunch with the g/f.
Jacket is Fletcher Jones Harris Tweed. Trousers cotton cords in dark olive.


















I perhaps should have gone for a darker solid belt (as opposed to woven) to better match the shoes.

Mychael


----------



## wessex

^ agree with the belt comment and maybe shorten up the trousers a bit. Otherwise, I think it's great! You certainly have a very individualized, rugged look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni raincoat
Kiton shirt
large cent cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Burberry cologne


----------



## Ron_A

deanayer said:


> ok first attempt at this - this is an outfit for the coming spring/summer that screams "newport", it features my new seersucker jacket, white suede bucks, a white obdc with a Chanel tie that is covered in tiny ships wheels, I dont know how good this will work - first image post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is a closer one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to stand on a damned chair, I dont have a full length mirror anywho...
> This outfit just needs a straw hat to gatsby it up a bit more.


Looks good. Stick with the seersucker and white bucks!


----------



## eagle2250

Today we are wearing:

a pale blue BB polo
khaki BB chinos
OTC BB argyle socks and...
Matisse Tassel loafers, made for Herring by Cheaney, in chestnut calf (and out for their shakedown walk, on this warm, sunny Spring afternoon!


----------



## topbroker

Ron_A said:


> Looks good. Stick with the seersucker and white bucks!


+100

White bucks are the stuff!


----------



## topbroker

A lovely Saturday to kick off Memorial Day weekend.

Brooksgate blue madras SB 2B single-vent sportcoat (love the looks I get when I wear this!)
Heather blue wool cuffed trousers
Bullock & Jones Sea Island cotton white spread collar French cuff shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Blue cotton pocket square, points up
Gold "Hole in One" golf cufflinks
Burgundy leather dress belt with pewter-colored buckle
No watch today
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Heather blue ribbed OTC socks
Mezlan burgundy kiltie tassel loafers (new purchase, first wearing, pretty sharp!)
Eyeglasses with Polo frames (in place of usual contact lenses)


----------



## Reddington

B2 White OBCB
JC Shorts 'Reds'
Leatherman - D-Ring whale belt
Top-Siders


----------



## Sartre

BB university stripe OCBD
Murrays Nantucket Reds
Press lobster belt
BB LHS in burgundy shell


----------



## PittDoc

Untilted said:


> CCC poplin blazar, horn buttons
> Incotex olive chino lino (love the construction of these pants)
> J.Press tattersall shirt
> Ancient brooks tie
> School belt
> Loafers


U, 
+1 on the Incotex - just got my first pair of chino lino in white; pricey but amazing pants

great belt BTW


----------



## Untilted

This picture makes me *very* happy:



Sartre said:


>


but not the reverse pleats.  I prefer forward pleats or even better, flat front.


----------



## Untilted

PittDoc said:


> U,
> +1 on the Incotex - just got my first pair of chino lino in white; pricey but amazing pants
> 
> great belt BTW


Thanks Doc. I'm going to try to accumulate more pairs of those great trousers. I got mine from styleforum's B&S board.

Belt came from Eljo's warehouse.


----------



## mcarthur

untilted and PD-
How do the Incotex ( not familiar with that merchandise) compare to bill's khakis?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni wool suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni tie
Lorenzini shirts
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps
Darphin cologne


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> untilted and PD-
> How do the Incotex ( not familiar with that merchandise) compare to bill's khakis?


very different animals...

Incotex non-dress trousers are much hslimmer and have lower rise than Bill's M2. I can post some pictures for comparison's sake next week.


----------



## Brownshoe

Those are nice, Tilt. I have a pair of Incotex gray flannel pants that are very trim cut--they're by far my favorite dress pants.

College reunion road trip!


----------



## Sartre

J Press madras shirt
Leatherman ribbon belt
Bills khakis
LLB camp mocs


----------



## video2

HB ORANGE total look today


----------



## Untilted

Re Sartre: those forward pleats look much nicer.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sunday*

This morning:
PRL pique golfer--pink
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass leather belt
Generic woolly golf socks--navy heather
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
All the above worn under:
MTM Slavic-cut black tropical wool cassock (podrosnik)
MTM Byzantine-style Dalmatic (stihar) and stole (orar) in white brocade

Rest of day:
Keep the golfer
BB poplin shorts--navy
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Enjoy the Memorial weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Yesterday:

Bleeding Madras shirt (one of O'Connell's honeys)
Slim chinos in stone
Jack Purcells
Khaki G9 from the OLD Abergrabbie and Snatch

Today:

Linen BD in a Madras plaid
Nantucket red shorts
986s


----------



## topbroker

Cool and cloudy today, with rain threatening (but none fallen yet).

Navy SB 3B ventless blazer
Dark tan wide-wale corduroys, slightly wide leg openings
Nicole Miller spread collar shirt, white ground with light blue cross-hatching, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue silk pocket square, puff fold
Vintage trout fly, left lapel
Dark brown jeans belt with stainless steel buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
LL Bean 3-eyelet gumshoes, tan uppers


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Today:
> 
> Linen BD in a Madras plaid
> Nantucket red shorts
> 986s


is it this shirt?

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...2498319&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


----------



## A.Squire

Sartre said:


> J Press madras shirt
> Leatherman ribbon belt
> Bills khakis
> LLB camp mocs


Nice address, no doubt an A-Class player.

thank you for the photo.


----------



## AlanC

Norman Hilton suit
Guy Rover shirt
Nicky linen tie
Roda square
Liberty braces
Polo by C&J captoes (old--'80s?)

Montecristi


----------



## Prepdad

Sartre said:


> BB university stripe OCBD
> Murrays Nantucket Reds
> Press lobster belt
> BB LHS in burgundy shell


Sartre,
I think you and I might be double first cousins. Quite possible in the south...

Each and every time you post a photo, I think - that's it.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sartre

Untilted said:


> Re Sartre: those forward pleats look much nicer.


Thank you. Pleats are my great heresy.

TJS


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
very nice straw hat


----------



## Thomas

video2 said:


> HB ORANGE total look today


Tradly!


----------



## Untilted

god, video2. you've seen enough photos that exemplify the ivy league style on this thread, and you _know_ that your outfit is in a completely different direction. why do you still bother posting your outfits daily on this thread? Are you one of the anti-trad guys trying to piss us off? I hope not.

the above photo would work way better in the style forum streetwear sub-forum's WAYWT thread.


----------



## playdohh22

Thomas said:


> Tradly!


You got that right.

AlanC - Looks nice :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
RLPL shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Magnanni loafers
Armani cologne


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Untilted said:


> is it this shirt?
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...2498319&view=all&ab=viewall&parentPage=family


Yes, that's the one, Tilt.


----------



## video2

Kenzo suit:


----------



## Daniele

To keep it in balance..;-)

Pic taken some days ago, before the official seersucker season's opening (todays only relevant difference is a clubcollar RL lilac shirt instead of the white bespoke buttondown-French cuffed number.

Seersucker bumfreezer box jacket, woolen fresco hipsters, knitted tie and Bass pennies (made in Salvador, bought in S. Francisco, sole/heel stripped and remade in quality leather by an artesan clobber in Milan)

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/g.php?h=183&i=hpim0431ua8.jpg


----------



## video2

Later today:


----------



## Tom Rath

Daniele- amazing, as usual.

Memorial Day parade today. After we are going to a friends house for a princess bike parade. My 5 year old daughter and I are going to reek havoc in her radio flyer Deathmobile.


----------



## mcarthur

^have a wonderful day


----------



## longwing

Tom, I stole you picture. Couldn't resist.

lw


----------



## mcarthur

LongWing said:


> Tom, I stole you picture. Couldn't resist.
> 
> lw


I hope you will pay the royalties on your use of his picture


----------



## longwing

mcarthur said:


> I hope you will pay the royalties on your use of his picture


As long as they are calculated as a percentage of revenue, I'm fine with that.


----------



## Tom Rath

LW- feel free to use the pic. Hopefully I get some action shots later today. It has cardboard flames shooting out the back. 

Mac- guess where those hat boxes are from?


----------



## mcarthur

Tom Rath said:


> LW- feel free to use the pic. Hopefully I get some action shots later today. It has cardboard flames shooting out the back.
> 
> Mac- guess where those hat boxes are from?


I missed it. Please post your new merchandise from Chicago


----------



## topbroker

A sparkling, sunny, and altogether delectable Memorial Day. When days like this come, I sometimes feel that it's our version of Summer 1914 -- the last "normal" times we shall know. If gas prices are above $6.00 a year from now, then the American Way of Life we have known, and which the elder George Bush once famously said is "non-negotiable," will be quite over (see under: James Howard Kunstler). But I wax philosophical...

I thought of going with a bow tie and straw boater today, but as I wasn't going to any "events," thought I would tone it down just a notch. Save the full statements for when you'll be seen. 

Nautica blue-white SB 2B single-vent seersucker suit
JAB white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Navy silk pocket square, combined puff fold / points up
Cole-Haan royal blue/white vertical-striped braces
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Navy diamond-pattern OTC socks
J&M Brennan white nubuck wingtips


----------



## mipcar

*Looks similar, but different.*

A variation on the other days wear.
Today a light grey Harris Tweed matched with black Levi's, black casual shoes, light purple shirt with orange stripe and a sort of mauve stripe.

Mychael


----------



## Harris

Brownshoe said:


> Cropped out head because of extra-goofy expression.
> 
> Press linen-blend suit.


I'm not sure how I missed this, Brownshoe. Good looking suit.

Is this suit sold nested? I noticed a navy linen blend jacket on the Press website, but no matching trousers.


----------



## Naval Gent

Absolutely great. You dressed as a pirate, I assume. Did you take 10,000 marbles?

Scott
"They're looting the Food King!"



Tom Rath said:


> Daniele- amazing, as usual.
> 
> Memorial Day parade today. After we are going to a friends house for a princess bike parade. My 5 year old daughter and I are going to reek havoc in her radio flyer Deathmobile.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Burberry shirts
DS jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne


----------



## tsweetland

LE OCBD, pink
J. Crew essential chinos
Topsiders
RL belt, brown
J. Press unconstructed cotton sportcoat, navy
Timex on Central # 1 band


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Rainy NY morning, 

BB OCBD Red/White Univ Stripe
Navy tropical wool trousers
Engine Turned Slide buckle w/ MocCroc Belt
Bostian Crown Windsor weejuns (becoming my go to work/rain shoes)
AA 406 Crystal
BB Khaki Car Coat
Dege Queens Royal Lancers umbrella
Red/White/Blue Central Watch strap w/ Orvis watch


----------



## mcarthur

^ tingley overshoes would provide more options


----------



## PorterSq

Harris said:


> I'm not sure how I missed this, Brownshoe. Good looking suit.
> 
> Is this suit sold nested? I noticed a navy linen blend jacket on the Press website, but no matching trousers.


Harris,

I love your shirt/tie/blazer combo. I'd never have the cajones to even try to pull it off because there's a lot going on (colors/patterns) and I'd be afraid I'd screw it up and look terrible. I think 50% of the reason I love going trad is because it's nearly impossible to mess up khakis with a blue OCBD with blue socks and brown leather shoes. Anyway, your combo is inspirational to me.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

Son to school, mrs hbs to tutoring assignment, on to meeting:
BB OCBD-blue university stripe
BS repp--ruby/marigold Kennedy stripes
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Have a great week, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

B2 – White OCBD
B2 – Olive chinos
JC – Khaki unconstructed sports jacket
LLB – Khaki surcingle belt
JC – Argyles
Bass – brown bucks


----------



## EastVillageTrad

mcarthur said:


> ^ tingley overshoes would provide more options


These loafers are in such bad shape - overshoes wouldn't help...but for my Aldens, yes indeed!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

tsweetland said:


> J. Press unconstructed cotton sportcoat, navy


Is that the one from the back of this season's catalog?
What do you think?

Other than that, sounds a lot like my outfit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Phoenicia, N.Y., Sunday.

Arrive 10:30 a.m. Fiddle with lawnmower for a while, get it going. Eddie Bauer chinos, now demoted to fish pants, tucked into boots against attacks by ticks. Collapse in shade with cool drinks, cigar and stack of library books. Fishing later. "Iowa Smith and the Temple of Trout."


----------



## mcarthur

^good way to spend the holiday


----------



## topbroker

Extending Memorial Day weekend by a couple of PTO (Paid Time Off) days to make another five-day weekend, such as I had a couple of weeks ago. Can't get enough of these!

I've put in a lot of time on the blog this weekend.

JAB brick red SB 3B single-vent blazer
Levis 529 light denim jeans, wide leg openings
Blue plaid casual button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
White cotton pocket square, points up
Vermeil American flag lapel pin, left lapel
Brown jeans belt
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Tan suede cowboy boots with gold heel and toe guards


----------



## gnatty8

^^^ Patrick, what's the cigar of choice?


----------



## Naval Gent

Patrick06790 said:


>


I love the hat. I really need a hat like that. Perfect color, perfect proportions. Whence comes it?

Scott


----------



## Patrick06790

gnatty8 said:


> ^^^ Patrick, what's the cigar of choice?


Cheapies from JR Cigars. House brand, forget what it's supposed to be like. I know very little about cigars.


----------



## Patrick06790

Naval Gent said:


> I love the hat. I really need a hat like that. Perfect color, perfect proportions. Whence comes it?
> 
> Scott


It's a fur felt official Indiana Jones hat from the Village Hat Shop. It comes with a disturbing little Indiana Jones pin in the ribbon that is easily removed.

It's this hat's fourth fishing season and it is holding up well.


----------



## Patrick06790

Getting Ralphus to take these late at night is never a good idea. Corbin seersucker sack, Hober square, Bass Logans.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Lorenzini shirt
HF pant
TB belt
CH socks
testoni loafers
Tommy cologne


----------



## Naval Gent

Patrick06790 said:


> It's a fur felt official Indiana Jones hat from the Village Hat Shop. It comes with a disturbing little Indiana Jones pin in the ribbon that is easily removed.
> 
> It's this hat's fourth fishing season and it is holding up well.


Thanks, Patrick. In your photo it looks sort of dark olive, like a military campaign hat. On the link you so kindly provided it is definitely brown. I've already got a brown Akubra that works quite well. I'll keep my eye out an olive one for outdoorsy pursuits.

Scott


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Getting Ralphus to take these late at night is never a good idea. Corbin seersucker sack, Hober square, Bass Logans.


Patrick...

Summer perfect!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Pelican

who is Ralphus?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday by the Lake*

(Yeah, yesterday really *was* Tuesday)

Working from home this morning, then afternoon at my little office space at the consultants':
BB blue-on-white tattersall BD
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers (1990 vintage)--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton, butter yellow

A good middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Tucker

Mercer OCBD, pink
Bills M2, khaki, no cuff
J. Crew argyles, pink, green, yellow
Weejuns


----------



## tsweetland

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Is that the one from the back of this season's catalog?
> What do you think?
> 
> Other than that, sounds a lot like my outfit.


That's the one. It's a great jacket. Perfect shape, lightweight, working sleeve buttons. I would say order a size up. I'm normally a 38/39 and I had to get a 40. Fits like a glove.


----------



## Untilted

mmm. interesting. it's actually available in 36 too.

how's the length? short? regular?


----------



## DocHolliday

Patrick, I always enjoy your pics. I'm glad you post them.

Here's mine for today. I initially thought I'd go with a more summery vibe, with lighter trou and maybe white bucks, but the weather didn't really cooperate and I decided the idea was too garden party. So, instead:



















The tie's a silk knit.


----------



## topbroker

I'm still off today. I went for a summery vibe:

Vintage Hickey-Freeman SB 2B single-vent white/cream/blue/yellow checked sportcoat (new purchase, first wearing)
Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
BB yellow point collar shirt, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Medium brown leather dress belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
Tommy Hilfiger brown leather/tan suede saddles
Cream panama with black band


----------



## Reddington

Brooks yellow OCBD
Brooks khakis
Brooks 3/2 sack
J Press red/navy surcingle
J. Crew argyles
Weejuns


----------



## Untilted

That jacket fits you SO well, DocHolliday.


----------



## ds23pallas

*Old and New*

Much of my clothing has been handed down from my father, I would say one third to one half of what I usually wear once belonged to him. Here I am wearing his dark red knit tie and green herringbone undarted suit (circa late 1970's) and Heuer Carrera watch (from 1964). Newer items are the blue BB OCBD and Alden Plain Toe in Cigar shell. I like to mix new items with those passed down from my father. One of the reasons I posted this poor quality shot is to ask the question: does an undarted suit = sack suit? I have been told both yes and no. The shoulders are not heavily padded but there is some waist suppression, and the pants are flat fronted and cuffed.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ I dunno. But I like the looks of that suit, from what I can see. That is really good looking clothing.


----------



## Patrick06790

Rousted Ralphus from his crawl space again. He is one irritated little person right now.

BB sack, LL Bean wool twills, AE Cliftons. I think the socks are from J. Crew. Paul Stuart tie from thrift, Mercer ocbd. It was cold today. Frost warning tonight.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Trafalgar braces
Barbera pant
CH socks
Barneys balmorals
Hermes cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

Looking good, ds23pallas & Patrick!

Took son to school, mrs hbs to tutoring work, on to consultants:
BB OCBD--blue
BS regt--Royal Irish Fusiliers (navy/hunter/red)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB weekend brogues (1981 vintage)--stained cordovan, spitshined toes and heel counters
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, red

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mpcsb

Patrick06790 said:


> Rousted Ralphus from his crawl space again. He is one irritated little person right now.
> 
> BB sack, LL Bean wool twills, AE Cliftons. I think the socks are from J. Crew. Paul Stuart tie from thrift, Mercer ocbd. It was cold today. Frost warning tonight.


Patrick, you're always well turned out.


----------



## topbroker

Back to work for a blissfully short two day week. Today is one of my color theme days -- various shades of red.

Dark grey pinstripe SB 3B ventless suit
Charles Tyrwhitt *deep red* with blue windowpane spread collar French cuff shirt (new purchase, first wearing)
*Burgundy *patterned tie (abstract dolphin design)
*Bright red* patterned silk pocket square, points up
Vermeil *American flag* pin, left lapel
Television-screen shaped cufflinks in *cherry red*, black, and silver
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark grey non-ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage Churchill dark grey fedora with black band, "Churchill" pin
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Reddington

JP Navy sack 3/2 (with the wonderful patch/flap pockets and Blackwatch lining)
B2 Tattersall BD
PRL Green club / emblematic tie
B2 Brown leather belt
LLB Grey wool trousers
AE Park Ave.
PRL Pocket Sq


----------



## B R A N D X®

mpcsb said:


> Patrick, you're always well turned out.


And looking a bit like The Incredible Shrinking Man.:icon_smile:

Sudden weight loss or flattering camera angle?

Not that you normally look heavy, but you do seem thinner all of a sudden.


----------



## Patrick06790

B R A N D X® said:


> And looking a bit like The Incredible Shrinking Man.:icon_smile:
> 
> Sudden weight loss or flattering camera angle?
> 
> Not that you normally look heavy, but you do seem thinner all of a sudden.


Doc read me the riot act, advised me to lose ten to fifteen pounds, get my cholesterol down, and knock off the cigars.

Six pounds down. Hooray for brown rice.


----------



## mcarthur

^ go for you. keep it up we need you


----------



## AldenPyle

ds23pallas said:


> Much of my clothing has been handed down from my father, I would say one third to one half of what I usually wear once belonged to him. Here I am wearing his dark red knit tie and green herringbone undarted suit (circa late 1970's) and Heuer Carrera watch (from 1964). Newer items are the blue BB OCBD and Alden Plain Toe in Cigar shell. I like to mix new items with those passed down from my father. One of the reasons I posted this poor quality shot is to ask the question: does an undarted suit = sack suit? I have been told both yes and no. The shoulders are not heavily padded but there is some waist suppression, and the pants are flat fronted and cuffed.


I like the cut of this suit a lot. The taper of the pants seems a good match for the jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Kiton shirt
Zegna chinos
KS belt
Armani socks
testoni slip-ons
Cartier cologne


----------



## Northeastern

Casual Friday

GH Blazer
BB Original Polo Collar OCBD, White
J.Crew Seersucker pants
BB Tie, Lime Green
BB Pocket Square, Green and Pink
PRL Rope Belt
BB Penny Loafers, Brown


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday*

Son to school, on to consultant's turf...biz caz today, sorta:

BB OCBD--pink
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/hunter/deep red/khaki
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan sack
PS--silk fox hunt print

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## wnh

I generally don't like posting here, because there are only so many ways you can convey that you're wearing an OCBD and khakis, which is more or less all I wear in my little bizcaz environment. Plus, I find it kind of silly to post what I'm wearing without a picture, since pictures say so much more (and are much more useful) than just words. Still, it's Friday, and why not:

Lands' End navy polo, banded sleeves
Polo khakis, flat-front and uncuffed
no-name thrifted grosgrain belt, lavender-ish with four white stripes
J. Crew navy w/ burgundy stripes socks
Weejuns, made in the good ol' Republica Dominica
Timex Easy Reader on navy/white grosgrain strap (Central #1)

Going to see Indiana Jones with the wife tonight, and I'll probably trade the khakis for seersucker shorts, lose the socks, and trade the Weejuns for L.L. Bean Casco Bay boat mocs.


----------



## topbroker

A variation of the outfit I wore on Wednesday during my mini-vacation, but this time for work. I run the internship program at my company and today was a big orientation day for the 18 interns, including a fun luncheon with upper management.

Vintage Hickey-Freeman SB 2B single-vent white/cream/blue/yellow checked sportcoat (new purchase, first wearing)
Winter white gabardine cuffed trousers
Polo white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Cream cotton pocket square, points up
Medium brown leather dress belt
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Cream patterned OTC socks
Cole-Haan brown and white spectator wingtips
Cream panama with black band


----------



## TMMKC

PRL blue gingham BD
Navy HSM 3B, side-vent blazer
Charcoal HSM worsted pants
CH black bit loafers
BB belt
Faconnable linen PS


----------



## topbroker

^ Great look! I have those same loafers, very fond of them.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat milan straw


----------



## Sartre

TMMKC said:


>


Very, very sharp outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
Robert Talcott-ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Sartre said:


> Very, very sharp outfit.


I agree.
Those CH loafers look great.
Perhaps an alternative for those of us looking for nice black bit loafers, but who don't want to pay a premium for a "G" on the insole.


----------



## stcolumba

BB gray pinstripe, 3 button
BB white OCBD
BB wine red with gold stripe bow tie
Trafalgar braces (blue)
Polo pocket square (dark blue with light blue dots)
Dark blue Pantherella socks
AE Mora double monk strap shoes


----------



## mcarthur

^ sounds very nice


----------



## wnh

A week overdue, but who's counting?

The Mrs. and I went out to dinner last Friday evening in celebration of our third wedding anniversary. It was a nice, rare chance to dress up.

Brooks Brothers BrooksEase charcoal sack suit
Brooks Brothers white pinpoint point collar shirt
Ralph Lauren Purple Label linen pocket square
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie
Brooks Brothers black calfskin belt, silver buckle
Ralph Lauren Purple Label socks
Allen Edmonds Byrons


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
NM shirt
NM belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## TMMKC

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I agree.
> Those CH loafers look great.
> Perhaps an alternative for those of us looking for nice black bit loafers, but who don't want to pay a premium for a "G" on the insole.


Thanks. Oddly enough, I was close to buying another pair of Guccis but discovered these on the JAB site (thanks to a heads-up from Doc Damage). I have never liked the way Guccis fit me. The CH models (and Aldens) are much more comfortable...and a heckuva lot cheaper too!


----------



## Tucker

BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
Press madras trousers
BB OCBD, white
J Crew bucks

A picture is posted on the blog...


----------



## topbroker

Tucker said:


> BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
> Press madras trousers
> BB OCBD, white
> J Crew bucks
> 
> A picture is posted on the blog...


Simply terrific.


----------



## topbroker

I had a great response to my outfit at work yesterday -- had lots of positive comments on both the cream checked sportcoat and the brown and white spectators. So the effort does not go wasted. 

Aquascutum SB 2B double-vent navy blazer with flat gold buttons 
Blue/white seersucker cuffed trousers (borrowed from suit)
Marshall Field's light blue button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Light blue silk pocket square, points up
Royal blue braces
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
Cole-Haan navy/light green saddles 

"Wherever you go, look like Joe CEO"


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H- ps
A tassel slip on


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino panama straw


----------



## mcarthur

wnh said:


> A week overdue, but who's counting?
> 
> The Mrs. and I went out to dinner last Friday evening in celebration of our third wedding anniversary. It was a nice, rare chance to dress up.
> 
> Brooks Brothers BrooksEase charcoal sack suit
> Brooks Brothers white pinpoint point collar shirt
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label linen pocket square
> Atkinson's Irish poplin tie
> Brooks Brothers black calfskin belt, silver buckle
> Ralph Lauren Purple Label socks
> Allen Edmonds Byrons


Happy anniversary


----------



## Patrick06790

A WTH offering, jazzing up the Press poplin sack with a Mercer shirt, Rugby tie (I think I got this from AlanC), RL square, EZ Reader on a Central strap and AE Chesters.

All the Deadhead types liked the colors, maaaan.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Kiton cologne


----------



## topbroker

^^ Very cool, Patrick!


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick, nice color coordination.


----------



## Sartre

Olive Press jacket
Yellow BB pinpoint OCBD
Hanauer bow
Brown Trafalgar crocodile belt
Brown Gucci loafers


----------



## Topsider

Nice day out.

Short-sleeved blue/white striped seersucker shirt from PRL
Khaki shorts with embroidered red lobsters from J. Crew
Navy surcingle belt w/sailboats from Leatherman
Old tan A/O Topsiders
Timex "Ingersoll" on navy/red striped grosgrain band


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre-
very nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Scala panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
BB LHS


----------



## Untilted

Sartre, fantastic bow. like your shoes too.

Patrick, fantastic shirt. and you sure can make a rugby tie work!


----------



## topbroker

Enjoying my new poplin suit today...

JAB tan poplin SB 2B single-vent suit
Gary Player black nailhead-pattern short-sleeved golf shirt, buttoned up to neck
Black silk pocket square, points up
Black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
CH spectator penny loafers in tan and white suede, no socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
MF bluchers
JV cologne


----------



## Untilted

mujib, you look like a rugby rl salesman. 

(this is a compliment)


----------



## eagle2250

^ Indeed Mujib, that is one fantastic job of pattern matching!


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> Sartre-
> very nice looking attire


I second that...especially the bow tie and the shoes.


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Happy anniversary


+1

Buon anniversario.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*More Monday*

Spent the weekend in PRL golfers and BB poplin shorts; changed into LLB khakis for Church duties under cassock and subdeacon vestments...

Great ensembles, wnh, Sartre, & Patrick!:thumbs-up:

Today--took son to school (Latin final exam); on to consultants:
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Duke of Wellington's (Kenya red, silver-white bar stripes)
LLB khakis
JPress surcingle--burgundy
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington (1988 vintage) 3/2 sack--grey/white seersucker
PS--white linen

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Bought olive socks on clearance at JAB yesterday, so built today's outfit from the ankles up.

Olive SB 3B ventless suit
Jos. Abboud spread collar French cuff shirt, white ground with light blue stripes framed in dark blue
Green/grey geometric tie
White cotton pocket square with silver monogram, rectangular fold
White mini-carnation, right lapel
Large vintage circular concave cufflinks, abstract enamel design in white and gold on copper (recent purchase)
Black genuine lizard belt with gold buckle and tip
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Forgot cologne today
Aforementioned JAB olive patterned OTC socks (first wearing)
AE black Mora double-monkstraps (new purchase, first wearing)
Vintage olive Stetson fedora with black band, feather
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## zignatius

*distinct, unique*

mujib: huge style. I like very much. Thanks for posting. A refreshing reminder of why personality matters for trads and why some of us view the crisp, neat, safe, uninspired photoshoots inside trad-sanctioned catalogs for what they are.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
RT- ps
A wing tip


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
RLPL shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
MM loafers
RS cologne


----------



## paper clip

Moose - looks great. You have a great knack for traditional dress with a twist. I appreciate your pics.


----------



## topbroker

^ Something tells me that Moose does well with the ladies...


----------



## Tucker

Murray's reds
Topsiders
BB madras shirt
Press surcingle

The AC has been out in my building, so I dressed appropriately.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

topbroker said:


> ^ Something tells me that Moose does well with the ladies...


_... [dies laughing]..._


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Took son to school for Geometry and Physics finals; on to consultants...will later take mrs hbs out for her birthday lunch:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (deep red/navy guard stripes, edged in leaf green)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the day,all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

A rainy one in Wisconsin today. Hopefully will clear so I can go to the Timber Rattlers game tonight.

Brown nailhead SB 3B ventless suit
Light blue shirt with narrow red stripes, white spread collar, white French cuffs with navy monogram
Tommy Hilfiger navy and gold geometric patterned tie
Slender gold tie chain
Navy polka-dotted silk pocket square, puff fold
Egg-shaped cufflinks with stones in striated shades of blue, scalloped silver edges
Brighton dark brown leather dress belt with vertical groove lines
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Dark brown ribbed OTC socks
Bally dark brown lace-up ankle boots
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar 
Vintage Pendleton brown/rust/orange tweed fedora with matching band, orangey feather


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker said:


> Murray's reds
> Topsiders
> BB madras shirt
> Press surcingle
> 
> The AC has been out in my building, so I dressed appropriately.


I like your strategy


----------



## mcarthur

hbs-
wishing mrs hbs a very happy birthday. do not forget the flowers


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A NST boot


----------



## Naval Gent

Haven't posted a pic in a while. Summer business casual.

BB Linen Jacket
J Crew cotton twill trousers from the outlet store
Polo OCBD (yellow)
986s

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking attire


----------



## wnh

I only offer my criticism because you posted these pictures, which is in my opinion an open invitation, but I just can't get over how ridiculous this combination looks. Others have complimented you, and they're welcome to their own opinions, but to me there is just _way_ too much going on here. It looks like you took the most unique item you own from each category (shirt, vest, jacket, bow, square) and threw them all together. Not a good plan.

The point of something like a patch madras vest is that it should be _the_ thing people notice about your outfit. Doesn't work when you've got a pink u-stripe shirt, seersucker jacket, patterned bow, and bright pink POW check pocket square, because they all demand attention. Wear a solid shirt with a seersucker jacket, or at the very least not a striped one. A solid shirt and a solid (navy) bow would have made this a lot nicer.

I just can't imagine how anyone could take you seriously looking like that. Maybe you don't want to be taken seriously, in which case you're doing great. I don't say any of this to be mean or degrading, of course -- and take it with a grain of salt, as always -- just throwing in my $0.02.


----------



## wnh

Naval Gent said:


> Haven't posted a pic in a while. Summer business casual.
> 
> BB Linen Jacket
> J Crew cotton twill trousers from the outlet store
> Polo OCBD (yellow)
> 986s
> 
> Scott


I love the subdued color palette of this. Looks nice and cool.


----------



## Reddington

Naval Gent said:


> Haven't posted a pic in a while. Summer business casual.
> 
> BB Linen Jacket
> J Crew cotton twill trousers from the outlet store
> Polo OCBD (yellow)
> 986s
> 
> Scott


Scott -

Very nice jacket, is it this one? If so, how do you like it? I'm considering purchasing it during the next B2 sale.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne


----------



## Mujib

wnh said:


> I only offer my criticism because you posted these pictures, which is in my opinion an open invitation, but I just can't get over how ridiculous this combination looks. Others have complimented you, and they're welcome to their own opinions, but to me there is just _way_ too much going on here. It looks like you took the most unique item you own from each category (shirt, vest, jacket, bow, square) and threw them all together. Not a good plan.
> 
> The point of something like a patch madras vest is that it should be _the_ thing people notice about your outfit. Doesn't work when you've got a pink u-stripe shirt, seersucker jacket, patterned bow, and bright pink POW check pocket square, because they all demand attention. Wear a solid shirt with a seersucker jacket, or at the very least not a striped one. A solid shirt and a solid (navy) bow would have made this a lot nicer.
> 
> I just can't imagine how anyone could take you seriously looking like that. Maybe you don't want to be taken seriously, in which case you're doing great. I don't say any of this to be mean or degrading, of course -- and take it with a grain of salt, as always -- just throwing in my $0.02.


Thank you for all the advice.

I'll keep a cent and return one to you:

These are not the most unique items I own (the madras vest might be, if it is more so than a thick tweed one). I don't agree that a seersucker jacket, u-stripe shirt, and check ps are items that would be described as "unique" or items that "demand attention"/are "the thing." Why a patch madras vest even? The bow - yes. I don't like solid ties nor solid ps's.

As for being taken seriously, ... ah, you wouldn't believe the story about what happened that day even _if_ I told you.

Again, thank you, and I hope nothing I've said (or will wear in the future) offends you.


----------



## Mujib

wnh said:


> I just can't imagine how anyone could take you seriously looking like that.


So the pen and biography of Yeats doesn't work? ...kidding.

After another look, I agree. What the heck was I thinking?! A white shirt and white linen ps would have done me well, don't you think?


----------



## bandofoutsiders

wnh said:


> I only offer my criticism because you posted these pictures, which is in my opinion an open invitation, but I just can't get over how ridiculous this combination looks. Others have complimented you, and they're welcome to their own opinions, but to me there is just _way_ too much going on here. It looks like you took the most unique item you own from each category (shirt, vest, jacket, bow, square) and threw them all together. Not a good plan.
> 
> The point of something like a patch madras vest is that it should be _the_ thing people notice about your outfit. Doesn't work when you've got a pink u-stripe shirt, seersucker jacket, patterned bow, and bright pink POW check pocket square, because they all demand attention. Wear a solid shirt with a seersucker jacket, or at the very least not a striped one. A solid shirt and a solid (navy) bow would have made this a lot nicer.
> 
> I just can't imagine how anyone could take you seriously looking like that. Maybe you don't want to be taken seriously, in which case you're doing great. I don't say any of this to be mean or degrading, of course -- and take it with a grain of salt, as always -- just throwing in my $0.02.


Definite dandy. I like it. I'm not sure what it means to be "taken seriously," but I do get the impression that Mujib has serious fun with his clothes. Re. the striped-shirt-with-seersucker argument: There is a photo of Max Ernst doing it beautifully. I wouldn't want my lawyer to show up in court dressed like this, but that doesn't mean we all need to dress for court everyday in order to be taken seriously.


----------



## topbroker

wnh said:


> The point of something like a patch madras vest is that it should be _the_ thing people notice about your outfit. Doesn't work when you've got a pink u-stripe shirt, seersucker jacket, patterned bow, and bright pink POW check pocket square, because they all demand attention.


This is a very reasonable point. I love over-the-top as much as anyone, but it possible to have too many points of visual focus that all cancel each other out. Everyone will have a different notion of where to draw the line, and I'm farther out than most, but the outfit wnh criticizes is well past even my threshold of "overly busy."


----------



## Naval Gent

Reddington said:


> Scott -
> 
> Very nice jacket, is it this one? If so, how do you like it? I'm considering purchasing it during the next B2 sale.
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks. Yep, that's it. I like it just fine. A definite summer pattern, but much more versitile than a typical madras. (Which makes for great party or leisure clothes, but too loud for my stodgy workplace)

I think Tucker posted the same jacket in blue on his blog a couple of weeks ago

Scott


----------



## TMMKC

Naval Gent said:


> Thanks. Yep, that's it. I like it just fine. A definite summer pattern, but much more versitile than a typical madras. (Which makes for great party or leisure clothes, but too loud for my stodgy workplace)
> 
> I think Tucker posted the same jacket in blue on his blog a couple of weeks ago
> 
> Scott


^+1...I am going to pile on another compliment for the jacket, Scott. It's very nice. I am looking for something very similar. Well done, sir.


----------



## paper clip

Mac - GREAT looking BJ shirt. I very much like the pattern and color.

Scott - nice outfit - I like your subdued look.

Mujib - I commend your fortitude in going all-out on the outfit, and for sharing a photo of it with us, but I do think the sum of the parts does discredit to each individual item. You have the right idea in thinking of a simple white shirt and linen PS.


----------



## wnh

Mujib said:


> Thank you for all the advice.
> 
> I'll keep a cent and return one to you:
> 
> These are not the most unique items I own (the madras vest might be, if it is more so than a thick tweed one). I don't agree that a seersucker jacket, u-stripe shirt, and check ps are items that would be described as "unique" or items that "demand attention"/are "the thing." Why a patch madras vest even? The bow - yes. I don't like solid ties nor solid ps's.
> 
> As for being taken seriously, ... ah, you wouldn't believe the story about what happened that day even _if_ I told you.
> 
> Again, thank you, and I hope nothing I've said (or will wear in the future) offends you.


I don't doubt that the shirt and jacket aren't the most unique items in their respective categories in your closet, but a pink u-stripe shirt and a seersucker jacket would be quite unique in many circles, at least in many (if not all) circles that I've been in. They certainly aren't the conservative white shirt and navy blazer -- that's what I was getting at.

Of course, your outfit doesn't offend me in the least. But we're all here to talk about clothes, so that's what we're doing. By all means wear what you want; I'm just giving my opinion.

As for not being taken seriously, I was reading the first chapter in G. Bruce Boyer's _Elegance_ last night, where he gives the example of the man who dresses as though he can't risk breaking the "rules" (charcoal suit, white shirt, navy foulard tie, black lace-ups) and the man who dresses as though it's all a joke (all bold items), mainly because he's intimated by clothing in some way. The outfit above just struck me as too far on the "all a joke" side. I don't know that you need to be taken seriously, but I would just be wary of looking like the clown who acts like he doesn't care by wearing whatever he wants.



> A white shirt and white linen ps would have done me well, don't you think?


Would take it from over-the-top to fun, in my opinion.


----------



## topbroker

I did make it to the Timber Rattlers baseball game last night. Overcast again today.

Sage SB 3B ventless suit
Marshall Field's navy/white candy-striped button-down
BB yellowish gold tie with faint small subtle white dots 
Yellow patterned cotton pocket square, puff fold
White mini-carnation (right lapel)
Black genuine crocodile belt with gold buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Dark tan patterned OTC socks
AE Mora black double monkstraps
Polo silver wire-frame eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses; going to eye doctor today)
Nike black/green golf umbrella (in case)


----------



## Pelican

wnh said:


> I only offer my criticism because you posted these pictures, which is in my opinion an open invitation, but I just can't get over how ridiculous this combination looks. Others have complimented you, and they're welcome to their own opinions, but to me there is just _way_ too much going on here. It looks like you took the most unique item you own from each category (shirt, vest, jacket, bow, square) and threw them all together. Not a good plan.
> 
> The point of something like a patch madras vest is that it should be _the_ thing people notice about your outfit. Doesn't work when you've got a pink u-stripe shirt, seersucker jacket, patterned bow, and bright pink POW check pocket square, because they all demand attention. Wear a solid shirt with a seersucker jacket, or at the very least not a striped one. A solid shirt and a solid (navy) bow would have made this a lot nicer.
> 
> I just can't imagine how anyone could take you seriously looking like that. Maybe you don't want to be taken seriously, in which case you're doing great. I don't say any of this to be mean or degrading, of course -- and take it with a grain of salt, as always -- just throwing in my $0.02.


I have to agree. I hate getting into this type of reasoning...because a real trad probably wouldn't talk about what it is to be "trad"..nonetheless...

The point is you are way overdoing it and I am sure you know it. All those items are fairly loud, and one or two of them with several other subdued itmes would look good, but instead it looks like you are just picking the loudest stuff out of your closet and wearing it together. Instead of adding a couple items that have panache and color, it looks like a mishmash of stuff if for no other reason than it literally clashes.

As the Trad has said on www.thetrad.blogspot.com I think an element of this style is a certain amount of restraint, otherwise you are just a parody. I would probably wear every single thing you have on except the vest (only because I dislike vests), but I would do so with some other more conservative stuff.

I speak for myself hear, but even in Newport, RI I sometimes wear reds or the embroidered castaway pants, but generally I balance them out with a simple white or blue linen shirt and a blue blazer-- not a patch madras multicolored shirt and a seersucker blazer.

Style is a tough thing to explain or better yet to explain why you're right and I guess there's a good reason for that since after all it is subjective. You have a lot of nice stuff there, but my own advice is to mix and match that stuff, otherwise you look like a clown who's trying too hard to emulate something he's not.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

A day at the consultants:

BB pinpoint COBD--blue
BS regt--9th Lancers (Kenya red/gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL socks--burgundy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
JAB (1980 vintage) 3/2 sack--navy
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS to Naval Gent: Nice mix, Scott--quite well-done.


----------



## Mujib

bandofoutsiders said:


> I wouldn't want my lawyer to show up in court dressed like this, but that doesn't mean we all need to dress for court everyday in order to be taken seriously.


No court; just some errands (it was the weekend).

No court, no clown; but strolls about the town, 
where pink buds bloom and bow, the bluebird sings,
and where the shir, shakar flows white and brown.
And so "Praise be to God for dappled things."


----------



## Untilted

Naval Gent said:


>


Scott. while i like your jacket-shirt combination a lot, are you wearing your trousers at your true waist?

because it appears that.....uh.....you are wearing them on your hips. or maybe it's the illusion caused by the high button stance of your jacket. Your waist line should be between the middle button and the bottom button if everything fits properly.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Mujib, your outfits are a little garish for my personal tastes, but if you can pull it off, more power to you.


----------



## mcarthur

PC-
Thank you

NG-
Enjoy wearing your LHS


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## Naval Gent

Untilted said:


> Scott. while i like your jacket-shirt combination a lot, are you wearing your trousers at your true waist?
> 
> because it appears that.....uh.....you are wearing them on your hips. or maybe it's the illusion caused by the high button stance of your jacket. Your waist line should be between the middle button and the bottom button if everything fits properly.


I think the leaning stance is throwing things off. Note that my right shoulder is a bit higher than the left. I noted that it looked a little funny, too. I'll stand up straighter next time.

And now that you mention it, those J Crew britches may be a little low-waisted. Thanks for pointing that out.

Scott


----------



## Reddington

B2 – Blue / Grey check 3/2 sack
LE – Yellow sweater vest
B2 – Blue OCBD
LE – Khakis
LLB – Surcingle belt
B2 – Argyles
J&M – Saddle bucks


----------



## The Louche

Naval Gent said:


> I think the leaning stance is throwing things off. Note that my right shoulder is a bit higher than the left. I noted that it looked a little funny, too. I'll stand up straighter next time.
> 
> And now that you mention it, those J Crew britches may be a little low-waisted. Thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Scott


What's the matter with wearing them at your hips anyhow? Wearing your trousers at your true waist makes you look 80.


----------



## Untilted

some people look good when they wear trousers at their hips. it works when worn with a T-shirt or hoodie. however, it doesnt work so well with a sack jacket...

never liked that jcrew "pants on your hips, sandals on your feet, shirt front-tucked" look.

if you are gonna dress traditionally, do it properly.


----------



## ds23pallas

Here is one of my favourite sports coats. Made in Italy, I picked it up in Montreal. Although it has darts, everything else about it I like, especially the shoulders. The fabric (brown herringbone pattern) is lovely. Worn with grey Coppley trousers, blue and white gingham shirt, pale yellow socks, Alden Flex-Welt bit loafers in brown calf, and a vintage handed down Omega Geneve Automatic.


----------



## wnh

The Louche said:


> What's the matter with wearing them at your hips anyhow? Wearing your trousers at your true waist makes you look 80.


Or like an adult. I, for one, try to not look like an emo kid, hence pants on the waist.

What's the deal with wearing dress shirts tucked in, anyway? Makes you look like you just left the nursing home. No?


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Here is one of my favourite sports coats. Made in Italy, I picked it up in Montreal. Although it has darts, everything else about it I like, especially the shoulders. The fabric (brown herringbone pattern) is lovely. Worn with grey Coppley trousers, blue and white gingham shirt, pale yellow socks, Alden Flex-Welt bit loafers in brown calf, and a vintage handed down Omega Geneve Automatic.


a nice table of shoes


----------



## ds23pallas

^ Thanks Mac. I had my old LHS and my new Longwings both in # 8 side by side contemplating the difference in colour. The LHS are lighter than my Cigar Plain Toes, and the Longwings are almost black.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> ^ Thanks Mac. I had my old LHS and my new Longwings both in # 8 side by side contemplating the difference in colour. The LHS are lighter than my Cigar Plain Toes, and the Longwings are almost black.


When you have the opportunity post picture


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
CH socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## xcubbies

Untilted said:


> some people look good when they wear trousers at their hips. it works when worn with a T-shirt or hoodie. however, it doesnt work so well with a sack jacket...
> 
> never liked that jcrew "pants on your hips, sandals on your feet, shirt front-tucked" look.
> 
> if you are gonna dress traditionally, do it properly.


Pipsqueak.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Yellow all over...!!*

Dear All

For no reason whatsoever I ended up going rather.. yellow today!!
Lewin lemon herringbone Shirt
Pakeman Catto and Carter tweed Trousers
Vintage Thurston Braces
Pantherella yellow socks with sock suspenders that almost match my braces
generic silver armbands
Vintage Tootal Cravat
loakes suede brogues
and of course, my Senna Tag.. my only nod to modernity!!

RBH


----------



## mcarthur

^ nicely done


----------



## playdohh22

mcarthur said:


> a nice table of shoes


+1



ds23pallas said:


> ^ Thanks Mac. I had my old LHS and my new Longwings both in # 8 side by side contemplating the difference in colour. The LHS are lighter than my Cigar Plain Toes, and the Longwings are almost black.


Yes, definitely post pictures when you have the time to. They sound... :icon_hailthee:


----------



## topbroker

Moose is the Casual King.

What's the provenance of the Hawaiian shirt?


----------



## Moose Maclennan

topbroker said:


> Moose is the Casual King.
> 
> What's the provenance of the Hawaiian shirt?


Thank you, topbroker.

That Hilo Hattie shirt came to me on my Baltic shore via Colorado (probably not a place you get to wear those shirts a lot, come to think of it).


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday (Rainy) by the Lake*

Errand-running with the young one, then on to my "office" at the consultants:
BB BD--navy/burgundy tattersall on white
BS regt--Royal Marines (navy, dark red/gold leaf green stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
PRL socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print
Army-issue raincoat

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## topbroker

Wild and wet here today.

Hugo Boss grey herringbone SB 3B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers 
Enro light blue point collar shirt, barrel cuffs, red monogram above breast pocket
Gold/black geometric pattern tie
Gold safety pin collar pin
Black silk pocket square, four points up
Waterman red marble gold-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black silk braces
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Black ribbed OTC socks
J&M black monkstraps (not as nice as my AE Moras, but the part-rubber soles make them better for this weather)
Burberry olive trenchcoat with tan wool collar
Vintage Stetson blue-gray tweed wool fedora with matching band, metal clasp decoration


----------



## topbroker

Moose Maclennan said:


> That Hilo Hattie shirt came to me on my Baltic shore via Colorado (probably not a place you get to wear those shirts a lot, come to think of it).


Baltic shore?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Hat montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## AldenPyle

*Monotone*

Light Grey Jantzen OCBD
Charcoal Poplin M1s
Mid grey crew socks
Black AE Tassels
Dark Demeanor
Foggy Brain
Ashen Pallor 
Steely Determination to cut back drinking on school nights in future.


----------



## ds23pallas

*Old # 8 vs. New # 8 vs. Cigar*



mcarthur said:


> When you have the opportunity post picture


Here you are, Mac. Left to right: Cigar Plain Toe, old LHS in # 8, new Longwings in # 8. In some lighting, the LHS look almost reddish in spots.


----------



## mcarthur

^ Thank you! a very nice collection


----------



## Patrick06790

*Forsaking the Trad*

BB suit with darts, pleats, twin vents in a pleasant fabric that is cool in the sticky weather we are starting to experience. BB shirt with Kent Wang links and an old Waltham automatic watch. KW pocket square, BB socks and Footjoys. Thrifted tie.

Nothing Trad about any of it, except maybe the shoes or the watch, but what the hell.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
AC pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati balmorals 
Creed cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
nice looking attire. sort of trad because you are at least wearing a suit and tie. The rumor at the water cooler is that Patrick has a job interview. If so, good luck


----------



## larsrindsig

Patrick06790 said:


>


The echoing of those rhombi is very nicely done. Top marks, Patrick.


----------



## Patrick06790

larsrindsig said:


> The echoing of those rhombi is very nicely done. Top marks, Patrick.


I thank you, but...

The which of the what?


----------



## larsrindsig

Patrick06790 said:


> I thank you, but...
> 
> The which of the what?


Those medallions on the tie are rhombe (ie diamond) shaped, as are the, er, rhombes on your socks. So, echo, as in repeat ... no?


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Ahh. Could be a song there: "They call me The Rhomberer..."

By the Rhombe Zombies.

Hoo-boy, it's early in the morning for me.


----------



## Sartre

Patrick06790 said:


> Nothing Trad about any of it, except maybe the shoes or the watch, but what the hell.


...only in the incredibly narrow way in which we define Trad! The outfit is certainly classic, and, if not "trad," then certainly "traditional." I would wear it any day of the week (if I had the panache).

TJS


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Narrow indeed. I bow to no man in the breadth of my narrowness.

(!?)


----------



## Sartre

^ You're just an ol' broad...


----------



## Desk Jockey

Patrick- you're quickly winning me over to buying a set of those links. Now if only I'd not been pickpocketed yesterday.

BB blue OCBD
LE cotton/linen single patter madras shorts
986s, #8, sockless

Now if only I could find a flask I'd be brim full of steely determination for the lines at the MVA for a new license. Hmm... maybe that's one of the few spots in town where I shouldn't be drinking.


----------



## Patrick06790

I can't say enough about the Kent Wang stuff. Y'all check it out, hear?


----------



## topbroker

Seemed like a long time getting to Friday this week.

Gianni Manzoni SB 3B ventless cream mini-check sportcoat with green windowpane, slant breast pocket (first wearing, I think) 
JAB light blue Oxford cloth cuffed summer trousers (new purchase, first wearing)
JAB white button-down, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
Tropical palm-leaf pattern silk pocket square in blue, white, and red, points up
Yellow mini-carnation, right lapel
Waterman blue marble silver-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black woven leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Black patterned OTC socks
Hugo Boss black longwing split-toe lace-up (new purchase, first wearing)
Cream panama with black band 
Oakley sunglasses


----------



## Asterix

White Polo top, seersucker pants and white sneakers.


----------



## mcarthur

TB-
sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
RT-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> TB-
> sounds very nice


Thanks so much!


----------



## wnh

A few days behind, again. My only consistent Internet access is at work, where filters block all image hosting sites, so I'm only able to upload pictures on occasion. This one is actually from a couple of days ago.

Gant madras -- three buttons on the collar, button-through flap on the pocket, nice and light for the summer heat
Polo British tan khakis
Dooney & Bourke wool surcingle belt, navy
no socks
Bass Leavitt




I wore something quite similar today:
BB long-sleeve madras
Polo khakis, tan
same belt
no socks
Bass Chapmons


----------



## A.Squire

Very Richard Dryfuss American Graffiti, that shirt; I like it and wish I had one. Where'd you score it?

*are you wearing your wedding band 'round your neck?


----------



## wnh

A.Squire said:


> Very Richard Dryfuss American Graffiti, that shirt; I like it and wish I had one. Where'd you score it?


Looks even more so with a pair of 501s. Like darn near everything else in my closet, I picked it up thrifting. I'm not even sure what Gant does anymore, if anything. But I did an eBay search a few days back and found a similar shirt, with the rest of the pickings being very slim. Might be worth a shot, if you're not averse to that kind of thing.



> *are you wearing your wedding band 'round your neck?


My wife's, not a wedding ring. There was some movie trilogy about a ring that came out a few years back that people have made reference to before. Quite funny, really.


----------



## Untilted

That gant shirt is superb, wnh. and that belt too...

i saw some nice gant skinny rep ties in some department store once. 750 each. converts to about $100.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Gucci shirt
Brioni pocket-square
Gucci pant
MD belt
CH sock
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

*Forsaking the Trad part two*

Here we go again with the double vents and stuff. At least this has flat front pants.

I don't know what's come over me.

In the first pic I am assuming the always-popular "Blast Off" pose common to self-timed photography.


----------



## randomdude

^ Excellent tie Patrick.


----------



## topbroker

^ Love the square too.


----------



## topbroker

Summer has truly arrived in Wisconsin -- it's a hot, sweaty, overcast day, with distant (approaching?) thunder and lightning, and a generally charged atmosphere. I like days like this as long as I'm not caught in the storm without an umbrella.

I'm repeating a couple of items from yesterday because I enjoyed them. The outfit overall is pretty Holdfastian.

Gianni Manzoni SB 3B ventless cream mini-check sportcoat with green windowpane, slant breast pocket 
Levis 537 "rusted denim" boot-cut jeans 
Tommy Hilfiger blue-grey point collar shirt
BB fire engine red/royal blue geometric patterned tie
Tropical palm-leaf pattern silk pocket square in blue, white, and red, points up
Waterman blue marble silver-capped ballpoint pen, shirt breast pocket
Black jeans belt with stainless steel buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Heather blue ribbed OTC socks
CH black split-toe lace-ups

My new Hugo Boss black split-toes, worn yesterday, are the replacement for these Cole-Haans, and are of higher quality. But the Cole-Haans still have some life in them, and are perfectly acceptable for weekend wear until the soles go. The bright corrected grain leather actually looks kind of sharp with the jeans.


----------



## topbroker

Here are the Hugo Boss split-toes, by the way. I felt very studly with these on.


----------



## Untilted

*Do yourself a favor and click on this link, you'll be impressed.*


----------



## Sartre

^ I don't like the flannel trousers with the summer blazer, but overall, yes, it is impressive. The jacket especially. Reminds me of one I had in college, pictured below. I'd model it for you personally if it weren't 3-4 sizes too small at this point in my career...


----------



## mcarthur

Sartre said:


> ^ I don't like the flannel trousers with the summer blazer, but overall, yes, it is impressive. The jacket especially. Reminds me of one I had in college, pictured below. I'd model it for you personally if it weren't 3-4 sizes too small at this point in my career...


That is a good incentive


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino panama


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
RLP khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip-on


----------



## Patrick06790

Back on a Trad track, more or less, with a linen BB blazer, pleated Bill's poplins in the mega-baggy M1 cut, BB shirt and tie, Kent Wang square, argyles from Joy of Socks and Lands End bucks that were on overstock a few years back for something like 15 bucks a pair. I bought three pairs. Watch strap from Central.

I am trying to be menacing with the wooden spatula. It was an exceptionally long day, with a memorial service for a kid who overdosed on heroin to start (wore a dark suit for that), a squabble with the morons who allegedly manage my building, and then just one damn thing after another.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM crocodile belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals
PS cologne


----------



## TradTeacher

Untilted said:


> *Do yourself a favor and click on this link, you'll be impressed.*


Good stuff, Tilt. Thanks. I'd like to try one of those Black Fleece OCBDs.


----------



## topbroker

Patrick, you are rockin' the house lately.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
very nicely done


----------



## playdohh22

mcarthur said:


> Patrick-
> very nicely done


+1

mcarthur - very nice S&B belt.

EDIT -



Untilted said:


> *Do yourself a favor and click on this link, you'll be impressed.*


Sure am impressed.


----------



## Tucker

BB oxford cloth sport coat
Press OCBD, pink
PRL tie, "vintage stripe" I think, 2-7/8"
Bills Twills, khaki
BB shell belt
BB shell tassels
PRL socks, pink


----------



## topbroker

^ Tucker, the South shall rise again! That looks great.


----------



## randomdude

^^ Boy do I regret not pulling the trigger on that BB OC jacket.


----------



## AlanC

BB suit, shirt, tie, pocket square (just worked out that way)
Trafalgar braces
Boss socks
C&J for Tom James black semibrogues


----------



## Harris

Tucker said:


> BB oxford cloth sport coat
> Press OCBD, pink
> PRL tie, "vintage stripe" I think, 2-7/8"
> Bills Twills, khaki
> BB shell belt
> BB shell tassels
> PRL socks, pink


Good lookin' combo, Tucker.

If it's the same necktie I picked up a few years ago, it's a winner. Unlined. Navy with white-and-maroon. Mine's three inches at the widest point.

Doesn't Squire own that same sportcoat? Veddy nice.

Harris,
edit: not to be confused w/ the ostensibly chummy "H."


----------



## Harris

AlanC said:


> BB suit, shirt, tie, pocket square (just worked out that way)
> Trafalgar braces
> Boss socks
> C&J for Tom James black semibrogues


Nice shade of grey there, Alan. "Cambridge" or "Oxford" grey, eh?


----------



## topbroker

On my Sunday morning rounds today, which took in Atlantic Bread Company, Qdoba, the Fox River Mall including Jos. A. Bank, and Barnes & Noble, I noticed (and counted) that despite dismally wet and initially cool weather, flip-flops outnumbered other male footwear (including other styles of sandal) by about three to one on guys of all ages. Time for a Memo to the Male American Nation: Fellas, this has gotten completely out of hand. Your toes just aren't that appealing. And for those of you over 40, this is outright undignified; save it for the beach (and then avoid the beach: very few males over 40 look good there). 

I own a couple of pairs of sandals myself, although I don't get much use out of them unless I'm in Mexico: a pair of black leather slides from Lord & Taylor, and a pair of brown closed toe "dress" sandals from Kenneth Cole. I hold onto these in case of a need arising; they both look fairly decent for footwear of this kind.

But the sudden ubiquity of cheap flip-flops in every possible situation -- spare me.

Because of the weather, I did dress down today in a vaguely preppy/trad way.

Marshall Field's "Field Gear" cuffed cotton chinos
JAB brown merino wool long-sleeve polo, open neck, crisp white tee underneath
JAB white button-down, open neck, work as a overshirt
Brown jeans belt with stainless steel buckle
Lorus watch with tan band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Burberry cologne
Tan ribbed OTC socks
LL Bean 6-eyelet duck boots, tan uppers
Covington dark brown windbreaker
Maroon "Yale" baseball cap
Polo silver wire-frame eyeglasses (in place of usual contact lenses)

I ditched the button-down and windbreaker later, when it got warmer.

UPDATE: It just got warmer and warmer, so I redid the outfit still further. Substituted a black short-sleeve polo for the long-sleeve brown polo; switched my belt and watch to match the black; took off the Bean boots and socks and substituted spectator penny loafers in black and brown, no socks.


----------



## Acct2000

Very sharp, Alan!!


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker-
I like your attire. Consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
very nice attire. What panama hat did you wear?


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> very nice attire. What panama hat did you wear?


Thank you. My Art Fawcett blocked Montecristi:


----------



## mcarthur

Scala panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

RLP khakis
RLP polo
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Thank you. My Art Fawcett blocked Montecristi:


very nice. enjoy wearing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
RLP socks
DE balmorals
VW cologne


----------



## Moose Maclennan

*Aloha again...*


----------



## paper clip

Wow. Lots of great stuff from Patrick.

Alan - very classy suit.

Mac - nice belts.

and last, but not least, the Moose is loose! Looking cool as a cucumber there.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

AlanC, that looks pretty much like The Perfect Gray Suit. Wonderful.


----------



## TMMKC

Moose Maclennan said:


> AlanC, that looks pretty much like The Perfect Gray Suit. Wonderful.


I agree...it's a beautiful suit.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
Berle khakis
H-ps
A plain toe boot


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday after the Weekend*

Last Friday pm--Academic Awards Ceremony at the young one's high school, followed by end-of-school party (for him):
Son wore
BB OCBD--pink
BB bow--hunter/navy guard stripe
LE khakis
Army-issue web belt
Navy generic socks
Cole-Haan (borrowed from Dad) 1980s vintage burgundy calf full-strap penny loafers--he just may inherit these fulltime.
LE navy blazer
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print (more stuff from Dad)

Parents tended toward bizcaz:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL navy socks
Alden/JAB (1990 vintage) tassel loafers--burgundy calf
BB 3/2 navy blazer (see acquisitions for May/June)
PS--silk fox-hunt scene print

Spent most of the weekend in BB shorts & PRL golfers, attempting to stay inside and dry, when not nursing a massive sinus attack...

Today--took son to Junior Classical League certamen practice, on to the consultants:
BB OCBD--white
BS repp--Old Downside (navy, ruby bar stripes edged in marigold)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL navy socks
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
BB 3/2 navy blazer
PS--yellow silk, navy/wine geometric print

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Looking good, AlanC, Patrick, Tucker, & Uncle Mac!

PSII: The young one, ever the military history buff, says that the Trad Italian jacket is called the *Sack of Rome*...no comment.


----------



## Sartre

Tucker said:


> BB oxford cloth sport coat
> Press OCBD, pink
> PRL tie, "vintage stripe" I think, 2-7/8"
> Bills Twills, khaki
> BB shell belt
> BB shell tassels
> PRL socks, pink


Extraordinary outfit, one of the very sharpest I've seen and very crisp and cool-looking for the summer months. The contrast between the jacket and the khakis makes it for me.

TJS


----------



## Untilted

first day of work!

charcoal suit, white point collar shirt, linen/silk repp tie, black belt, black oxfords. 

i was very happy when HR told me that i could wear business casual for the rest of the week. it's simply too hot in manhattan.


----------



## Reddington

*What global warming?*

Cold, wet, and windy (i.e. just another June day in Seattle.) No global warming here my friends. 

While the rest of the nation is trying to stay cool in oppressive heat, I'm still in my tweeds and flannels. Going for a _Bertie Wooster_ today.

Brown Harris Tweed sport coat
PRL Dark reddish foulard PS
B2 White Tattersall OCBD
B2 Gold / Navy repp tie
PRL Olive Sweater Vest
LLB Flat front grey wool pants
PRL brown leather belt
B2 Argyles
Bass Bucks (brown and waterproof)
Timex Vintage, w/ Central Watch strap


----------



## topbroker

I had lunch today with the State Assemblyman who represents my company's district. For some reason, I really like politicians -- or at least Northeast Wisconsin politicians. I have friends on both sides of the aisle. I'm a Democratic-leaning independent who frequently votes Republican; I'm probably in essence a Rockefeller Republican who missed my era. I tend to get along well with libertarians as well. 

Nautica pearl gray pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit, plain bottom trousers
Charles Tyrwhitt light, subtle pink with light blue windowpane spread collar French cuff shirt
Robert Talbott tie in abstract "modern art" design, rust, silver, and black
Thick silver tie chain
Ashear multi-color pocket square, points up
White mini-carnation, right lapel
Square grooved silver cufflinks
Claiborne wide black dress belt with cut-out silver buckle
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Calvin Klein Truth cologne
Light grey ribbed OTC socks
Hugo Boss black split-toe lace-ups
Vintage Champ grey straw fedora with black striped band


----------



## topbroker

Untilted said:


> i was very happy when HR told me that i could wear business casual for the rest of the week. it's simply too hot in manhattan.


My son, it is never too hot for business formal.  Just wear the right fabrics and colors! And study movies set in tropical climates in the 1890-1960 time-frame -- you'll get *tons* of ideas.


----------



## AldenPyle

paper clip said:


> Wow. Lots of great stuff from Patrick.
> 
> Alan - very classy suit.
> 
> Mac - nice belts.
> 
> and last, but not least, the Moose is loose! Looking cool as a cucumber there.


Exactly what I was going to say!

Great work, by Tucker as well. I was wondering about the OC jacket. Do you have it pressed every time you wear it? Can you iron a cotton jacket?


----------



## AldenPyle

*South by Midwest*









LE Linen Camp shirt, M2 Dixie Wales LE surcingle, AE Dirty bucks


----------



## Untilted

AP, you may want to slim the shirt out a little bit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
BR socks
Sperry Top-Sider
Creed cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Untilted said:


> AP, you may want to slim the shirt out a little bit.


Are you kidding, I'm Sonny Crockett!


----------



## williamson

Reddington said:


> Cold, wet, and windy (i.e. just another June day in Seattle.)
> While the rest of the nation is trying to stay cool in oppressive heat, I'm still in my tweeds and flannels.


Be thankful for small mercies! The temperatures your fellow-Americans mention are frightening. Much of the UK is experiencing temperatures in the middle 20sC, now in the first week of June - the upper limit of my comfort - what it will be like in six weeks' time, I dread to think.
To forum-writers (including myself) on both sides of the Atlantic it is easier to be smart at lower temperatures and so we prefer lower temperatures. I'd be only too happy to dress as you describe in your post year round.


----------



## Tucker

AldenPyle said:


> I was wondering about the OC jacket. Do you have it pressed every time you wear it? Can you iron a cotton jacket?


It really doesn't wrinkle that much, and certainly not near as much as my linen sport coats. I've used a steamer with some success.

Today I'm wearing a Brooks slim-fit polo, Vineyard Vines belt, Brooks Clark chinos and Alden 984 loafers. Photo on the blog.


----------



## stfu

This hits the mark, to me.


----------



## topbroker

Continuing the political theme from yesterday, the Mayor of Green Bay is coming to my company today to do a Lunch & Learn with my intern cohort.

Navy pinstripe SB 2B ventless suit (striping in light blue and subtle red)
Paul Fredrick blue/yellow plaid reverse button-down shirt
Marshall Field's red knit tie, square bottom (new find, first wearing)
Buzzing fly tie tack (gets lots of comments!)
Red patterned silk pocket square, puff fold
Red mini-carnation, right lapel
Cole-Haan burgundy genuine lizard belt with brass buckle
Fossil watch with gold/silver band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Armani Mania cologne
Navy OTC socks with light blue cross-hatch pattern
Burgundy snakeskin tassel loafers
Vintage Dobbs navy fedora with black band
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses (calling Tom Cruise!)


----------



## topbroker

Tucker said:


> Today I'm wearing a Brooks slim-fit polo, Vineyard Vines belt, Brooks Clark chinos and Alden 984 loafers. Photo on the blog.


The slim-fit polo looks good on you, Tucker!

A few years ago I could have pulled that off, but no longer. I used to be *really* thin (175 lbs. on a 6'2" frame) until I beefed up to 210 lbs. through weight-lifting. I'm still in that weight range (205-215 lbs.), but man, the metabolism changes in your late forties! I had always heard that, and had seen my skinny father and uncle gain weight considerably in their fifties, but still...I hadn't expected so pronounced an effect. What I used to struggle to put on, I now struggle to keep off. The weight does settle around one's middle. I eat no differently, probably less actually, and I have never had a high-calorie or high-fat diet, but the body makes its changes anyway. I can reduce the caloric intake quite low for days on end, continue to work out, and lose maybe a pound.

Enjoy your thirties and early forties while you can, gentlemen! In my case (and many cases), the changes between, say, 43 and 49 are striking. Not that I look bad, but I do look like a guy my age. 

Happily, well-tailored suits still flatter the middle-aged executive with an age-appropriate paunch.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Hmm. Where did you hit the wall? 45? 48?

I'm coming up on it in the next few years. Should I commit suicide now?


----------



## mcarthur

TB-
Your attire sounds very nice

Tucker-
Keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mpcsb

Dude, tuck that shirt tail in - LOL


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
H- ps
A tassel slip on


----------



## topbroker

Joe Beamish said:


> Hmm. Where did you hit the wall? 45? 48?
> 
> I'm coming up on it in the next few years. Should I commit suicide now?


Your Mileage May Vary, of course, but I really started to notice the changes in the age 47 time-frame. It can puzzle one, at first, because you're not aware of doing anything differently. Same inputs, way different outputs. Like, why don't these pants fit anymore?  My body as a mechanism *feels* different. Slower.

I keep my food intake to 1 1/2 small meals a day, no snacks or dessert, a couple of beers -- less than five years ago. Hasn't made a darn bit of difference. The 1/2 meal is usually soup, or rice and vegetables; the full meal is usually a helping of lean protein and a serving of starch.

My health indicators are all great -- good blood pressure, low bad cholesterol, high good cholesterol, low triglycerides, etc. So no problems there, fortunately.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday by the Lake*

Mrs hbs did her tutoring at Literacy Services, the young one had nowhere to go, and I was slow getting out the door to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
RT foulard print--butter yellow ground with red/hunter/blue mini-pines
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--navy 
LLB mocs
BB 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, yellow

Enjoy, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DG pant
TB belt
Arman socks
JL bluchers
AS cologne


----------



## topbroker

Today's quite summery outfit:

Nautica blue/white seersucker SB 2B single vent suit
French blue spread collar French cuff shirt with yellow cuff monogram
JAB white tie with light blue and navy slant stripes
Silver tie bar, angled down
Light blue silk pocket square, points up
Vintage square abstract art design cufflinks, white background
Braided black leather dress belt with silver buckle and tip
Swiss Army watch with black face, band (right wrist)
Polished stainless steel link bracelet (left wrist)
Gold college ring (right ring finger)
Grooved stainless steel ring (left ring finger)
Grey Flannel cologne
Navy ribbed OTC socks
J. Crew white suede bucks (new purchase, first wearing, awesome shoes!)
Vintage BB straw boater
Vintage Ray-Ban Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## Tucker

Alden 984
Bills M2, cement
Press (Leatherman) surcingle, navy
BB patch madras shirt, ss


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

Errand-running, then research at consultants:
BB OCBD--blue
BS repp--ruby/marigold bar ("Kennedy") stripes
LLB khakis, usual specs
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL generic socks--burgundy
AE Paxton penny loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

A great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

TB-
+! for your boater


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP khakis
H- ps
BB PTB


----------



## topbroker

mcarthur said:


> TB-
> +! for your boater


Thanks! Mine is less white, more an untreated straw color, and the band is black and red.


----------



## Reddington

Uniform of the day&#8230;..

JP Navy 3/2 sack
JP Blue (flap pocket) OCBD
B2 Khakis
No Name white linen PS (TV fold)
JP Navy / Yellow surcingle
B2 Argyles
Bass Weejuns


----------



## wessex

mcarthur said:


>


I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but the glass mini-tile in your "photo studio" is gorgeous! Did you do the ceiling also? That must've cost at least 4-5 pairs of shells (not that you need any more :icon_smile_big.

I own a similar Burberrys' blazer and meant to do a (hopefully flattering) mock self-photo last Saturday. Unfortunately it was a very warm and intoxicated evening, so when I thought of it, I was already in my skivies.

Much love - nephew #8.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
RLP shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Riga socks
Prada bluchers
Armani cologne


----------



## mcarthur

wessex said:


> I don't know if it's been mentioned before, but the glass mini-tile in your "photo studio" is gorgeous! Did you do the ceiling also? That must've cost at least 4-5 pairs of shells (not that you need any more :icon_smile_big.
> 
> I own a similar Burberrys' blazer and meant to do a (hopefully flattering) mock self-photo last Saturday. Unfortunately it was a very warm and intoxicated evening, so when I thought of it, I was already in my skivies.
> 
> Much love - nephew #8.


My wife will appreciate your comments about her decorating style. The Italian glass tiles go fron floor to ceiling and the ceiling is covered with the same tiles. Your uncle advise-never get intoxicated because it could be the worst mistake of your life


----------



## topbroker

The time has come to move on, and this is my last post at Ask Andy. I want to thank all the guys in the Trad Forum; you've been great. I'll continue to post at my blog, and will look in on what goes on here; but I won't post anymore (as I have also stopped posting at Style Forum, Fedora Lounge, and Club Cad; and I never much got started at Film Noir Buff or London Lounge).

Web forums are, for me, what looks like a good idea, hiding a very bad idea. The impulse to reach out to others to share your interests is, naturally, strong for many of us. And the Internet appears to provide a miraculous way of doing that across all boundaries of geography and other limitations. So far, so great.

But there are catches. Forums are for the expression of opinions, of course, but those who share interests are hardly likely to share the same opinions. So there will be disputes. Email is famously lacking in the cues that sustain us through conversations-over-a-beer with friends whose opinions differ from our own; email often brings out the worst in people. When you add to that the anonymity of hiding behind handles and often-to-some-extent-created personas, the risks grow greater.

Certainly I am susceptible to those difficulties, and forums do not always bring out my best. I'd say that many men, in particular, fare poorly in that regard, because of a competitive and combative streak (which I share); and of their nature most forums that interest me will be male-dominated. They will also frequently descend to p***ing contests.

So almost always at some point in time, a given forum stops being fun for me. A spirited debate, sometimes one I've started, can get nastier and nastier, until I wonder, how did we get here? (knowing full well that I own my part of the mess).

On every menswear board I've been on, I've wound up being insulted in ways that I just don't need to expose myself to. I'm said to buy inferior brands (thus raising the implication that my paycheck is not in the six figures [true], and I'm hence inadequate as a man and have no standing to speak). I'm said to have no taste. I am constantly pressured to post pictures when I don't feel like doing so and have said that more than once; this is a *constant*.

So it gets old. And I can tell when I'm not having fun anymore. It's time. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## Quay

I for one am sorry to see you go. I shall miss you very much, sir. I also wish you well and the very best in your life and loves.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Joe Beamish

topbroker -- I quit bothering with my only other forum -- my alma mater's sports website -- for the same reason. But Andy's seems so much more well-mannered than all that. So I'm sorry to see you go, because you seem like one of the "good guys" along with most people who post here.

I'll probably drift away, too -- once I get my basic wardrobe taken care of (by this fall). But it won't be due to snarkiness; I see so little.

Best wishes
Joe


----------



## TMMKC

So long, Topbroker. I'll miss reading your posts. All my best.


----------



## Tom Rath

topbroker said:


> The time has come to move on, and this is my last post at Ask Andy. I want to thank all the guys in the Trad Forum; you've been great. I'll continue to post at my blog, and will look in on what goes on here; but I won't post anymore (as I have also stopped posting at Style Forum, Fedora Lounge, and Club Cad; and I never much got started at Film Noir Buff or London Lounge).
> 
> Web forums are, for me, what looks like a good idea, hiding a very bad idea. The impulse to reach out to others to share your interests is, naturally, strong for many of us. And the Internet appears to provide a miraculous way of doing that across all boundaries of geography and other limitations. So far, so great.
> 
> But there are catches. Forums are for the expression of opinions, of course, but those who share interests are hardly likely to share the same opinions. So there will be disputes. Email is famously lacking in the cues that sustain us through conversations-over-a-beer with friends whose opinions differ from our own; email often brings out the worst in people. When you add to that the anonymity of hiding behind handles and often-to-some-extent-created personas, the risks grow greater.
> 
> Certainly I am susceptible to those difficulties, and forums do not always bring out my best. I'd say that many men, in particular, fare poorly in that regard, because of a competitive and combative streak (which I share); and of their nature most forums that interest me will be male-dominated. They will also frequently descend to p***ing contests.
> 
> So almost always at some point in time, a given forum stops being fun for me. A spirited debate, sometimes one I've started, can get nastier and nastier, until I wonder, how did we get here? (knowing full well that I own my part of the mess).
> 
> On every menswear board I've been on, I've wound up being insulted in ways that I just don't need to expose myself to. I'm said to buy inferior brands (thus raising the implication that my paycheck is not in the six figures [true], and I'm hence inadequate as a man and have no standing to speak). I'm said to have no taste. I am constantly pressured to post pictures when I don't feel like doing so and have said that more than once; this is a *constant*.
> 
> So it gets old. And I can tell when I'm not having fun anymore. It's time. Thanks, everyone.


You have got to toughen up...


----------



## mcarthur

TB-
I leave you with the immortal words of my six year old granddaughter-sticks and stones will break my body but names will not harm me
All the best,


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A wing tip boot


----------



## tntele

Tom Rath said:


> You have got to toughen up...


You certainly are the most opinionated poster on this board and this is why you are my favorite poster. Everything is black or white, no gray for you...


----------



## wnh

topbroker said:


> I am constantly pressured to post pictures when I don't feel like doing so and have said that more than once; this is a *constant*.


I'm sure you have good reasons for leaving, but this one just seems silly. This is a clothing forum, after all. It's _all_ about aesthetics. I, for one, find posts, at least in the WAYW thread, to be great with pictures and more or less useless without (note: I have posted multiple times without pictures, so this isn't an attack on anybody). So we're here to talk about clothes, and someone reads what you (or anybody, for that matter) is wearing, and would like to actually see what it looks like. What's so wrong with that? Seems to me that that's part of the participation on this board. That's not to say a person can't participate unless he or she owns and utilizes a digital camera, but is that really worth getting upset about?

People like what you're wearing and would like to see pictures -- be flattered, not annoyed. I wouldn't join an art forum and discuss this great piece I just bought by just explaining what it looks like. A picture is worth, well...

Anyway, all the best.


----------



## Sartre

^ Topbroker -- I agree with WNH's comments above with respect to the posting of pictures. 

However, this does not address the burden of your concerns, which relate to what you perceive to be an all-too-frequent rudeness, abusiveness, and hair-trigger disputatiousness that I too have observed. In my case, it doesn't bother me, or should I say I don't see it as all-too-frequent, but I have only been a member for a short time.

Please re-think your decision. You're a real gentleman and a forum of this sort could use that sort of role modeling.

TJS


----------



## randomdude

_You have got to toughen up...
_ 
Yup.


----------



## Untilted

ultra spread collar white shirt, french cuffs
silk knots
olive incotex trousers
bean mocs


----------



## playdohh22

TB - I don't know what has caused you to dislike some of the people on this forum (maybe not dislike, something less tense than that). But from some of the post just read, I think I have some sort of a clue. You have been a great asset to the forum, as far as I know. But if you choose to leave, let that be. Albeit that this is your choice, I wish you all the best. And I really hope you would come back and make a post sometime. 

Stan


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
JV pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Tod's balmorals
Hermès cologne


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> ultra spread collar white shirt, french cuffs
> silk knots
> olive incotex trousers
> bean mocs


Bean mocs?

Timex on navy strap
Press 3 patch pocket blazer
BB blue/white OCBD
Press Argyll & Sutherland tie
Bills M2s in British khaki
J Crew argyles (dark khaki w/ blue, grey & red)
Alden 986


----------



## wolfhound986

topbroker, as others have said, you are an asset to the forum, I have enjoyed reading your posts and your attention to detail.

No digital camera here either. Hope you reconsider and post again sometime.


----------



## Naval Gent

To me, without a visual you're just another kitonbrioni. But, hey, it's a free country. Some folks may read your post and take the time to mentally picture your ensemble. I admit I'm too lazy.

Scott


----------



## Tucker

Not too trad today.

BB polo, kelly
LE ribbon belt, navy and white
BB chinos, navy, no cuff
Alden for BB shell loafers, black


----------



## eagle2250

topbroker said:


> The time has come to move on, and this is my last post at Ask Andy. I want to thank all the guys in the Trad Forum; you've been great. I'll continue to post at my blog, and will look in on what goes on here; but I won't post anymore (as I have also stopped posting at Style Forum, Fedora Lounge, and Club Cad; and I never much got started at Film Noir Buff or London Lounge).
> 
> Web forums are, for me, what looks like a good idea, hiding a very bad idea...


Topbroker: I am sorry to read your decision regarding future participation in AAAC. While I am in substantial agreement with your assessment of the nature of internet forums, I initially found and continue to believe AAAC is quite different than the other cyber-playgrounds out there...more informative and much more civil! However, just as we each have our own reasons for becoming and remaining involved, at some point, we may each be confronted with a very personal perception of need to move on and so it will be. Were I to debate with you, the option of your remaining active in these fora, it would be for very selfish reasons...I enjoy your posts and have learned much from you and would like to continue doing that. Perhaps we are best served if I simply say... you will be missed and take care, my friend!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## The Louche

Tucker said:


> Not too trad today.
> 
> BB polo, kelly
> LE ribbon belt, navy and white
> BB chinos, navy, no cuff
> Alden for BB shell loafers, black


That's pretty trad, my friend. Maybe not dressy, but definitely tradly...


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## videocrew

McArthur, I used to think you owned only one blazer, but in the last few weeks I have noticed that there are at least a few in your closet. Very cool that you like the Burberry so much and just have them in slightly different styles. Of course, with all the real estate the shells take up, I don't see how you could have room for much else.


----------



## LD111134

*FWIW, this is part of the main WAYWT thread that precipitated TB's departure*

The exchange is over at the main WAWT thread in the Fashion Forum


----------



## Untilted

Naval Gent said:


> To me, without a visual you're just another kitonbrioni. But, hey, it's a free country. Some folks may read your post and take the time to mentally picture your ensemble. I admit I'm too lazy.
> 
> Scott


pictures tell you two things: color/patterns, and fit. it's impossible to mentally picture how someone's clothes fit.


----------



## videocrew

Untilted said:


> it's impossible to mentally picture how someone's clothes fit.


Unless the fit is "skin-tight", but then the relevant question becomes "how much skin?"


----------



## hbs midwest

*Say it ain't so!*

TB...

I for one am quite sorry to see you (and your detail-oriented posts) depart the forum...Please reconsider--or, at least, drop in on us occasionally.

Will miss you and your input to the mix.

Wishing you the very best...

hbs


----------



## Halifax

*It's a good day for Football*

Today was a good day to enjoy some of the action of Euro 2008, and I am sure glad I did. Was able to catch the Netherlands win over the French side this afternoon at a friend's place. May not be the most tradly of outfits, but thought I'd share anyways.

Jacket: Thrift Store Find w/Celtic Football Club Crest sewn on
Shirt: Short Sleeve white with tan stripe
Pants: Plain Brown
Shoes: Allen Edmonds as sent by a loving forum member.

https://img148.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0230dn3.jpg
https://img179.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0231rp6.jpg
https://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0233oa9.jpg
https://img402.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0234ss3.jpg


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday*

actually doing BizCaz today:

BB Madras LS BD--khaki/navy/wine/golden yellow
Thomas Pink sleeve bands
LLB Khakis, ususal specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--dark khaki
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

I'm in shock that Tim Russert died... he was a nice guy who loved what he did. Come to think of it, my Dad passed died around this time last year.

J Crew navy polo
LE khaki shorts
Topsiders


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> Bean mocs?


should i be wearing EGs or Church's?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Naw, just noticing you "got a pair." Hee hee.

My newest pair just recently reached that perfectly broken-in stage. Glorious thing that is.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Aerosoles penny loafers
Guerlain cologne


----------



## Naval Gent

Naval Wife and the Oldster took me out to a casual resturant for an early celebration of Father's Day:










Lacoste polo
RL cotton Black Watch "golf pants", hideously pleated
Sterling plate buckle (monogramed, gift from Naval Wife) and black strap
Black Alden loafers, no socks

Scott


----------



## Sartre

^ Changed out of the Maine hunting shoes, eh? :icon_smile:


----------



## Naval Gent

Sartre said:


> ^ Changed out of the Maine hunting shoes, eh? :icon_smile:


You got it. Worked up an appetite. (and a thirst!)

Scott


----------



## wnh

^ For what it's worth, those are perhaps the best looking pair of pleated cotton pants I've ever seen.


----------



## Untilted

Naval Gent said:


> RL cotton Black Watch "golf pants", hideously pleatedScott


hideous? wth are you thinking? those pleats look great! you gotta love polo forward pleats. single forward pleats would be even better!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MB tie
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## Cowtown

Naval Gent said:


> Naval Wife and the Oldster took me out to a casual resturant for an early celebration of Father's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste polo
> RL cotton Black Watch "golf pants", hideously pleated
> Sterling plate buckle (monogramed, gift from Naval Wife) and black strap
> Black Alden loafers, no socks
> 
> Scott


Love the black watch pants. I agree with Tilt that forward pleats are much better than reverse. One of the things to like about RL.


----------



## Naval Gent

wnh said:


> ^ For what it's worth, those are perhaps the best looking pair of pleated cotton pants I've ever seen.





Untilted said:


> hideous? wth are you thinking? those pleats look great! you gotta love polo forward pleats. single forward pleats would be even better!





Cowtown said:


> Love the black watch pants. I agree with Tilt that forward pleats are much better than reverse. One of the things to like about RL.


Thanks, y'all. The hideous remark was tongue in cheek. Pleats really don't bother me at all. I just couldn't resist an opportunity to smart off a bit for the benefit of those who take this stuff so seriously.

Scott


----------



## AldenPyle

My favorite of the recent Macarthurs. 


mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> RLP BD sport shirt
> RLP khakis
> H-ps
> A wing tip boot


Bold look, Navalguy. I like the tartan.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
CH socks
Gucci balmorals
JS cologne


----------



## playdohh22




----------



## TradTeacher

^Looks pretty good. Sleeves on the shirt seem a tick too long. Jacket looks like it fits well, though.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> https://i26.tinypic.com/29lcjfl.jpg
> 
> Optimo montecristi superfino


Is that new, Mac?


----------



## playdohh22

TradTeacher said:


> ^Looks pretty good. Sleeves on the shirt seem a tick too long. Jacket looks like it fits well, though.


Thank you. Yes, the jacket fits pretty well. The shirt itself is overall too large - not just the sleeves. I purchased a lot of them off a forum member, hoping they would fit. They are BB OCBDs, would it be worth it to alternate the shirts ?



AlanC said:


> Is that new, Mac?


I believe so. Well at least to this thread it is - as far as I know. The one mcarthur usually sports is SB.


----------



## qwerty

playdohh22 said:


>


Playdohh -- Great stuff! I love the loafers. Dare I guess that they are the modified Alden LHS made for the Japanese market?


----------



## wnh

To church yesterday morning, sort of. I ditched the jacket and rolled up my sleeves as soon as I got there.

Brooks Brothers blazer -- yeah, the left sleeve needs some work
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Gant madras tie
Ralph Lauren Purple Label linen square
Brooks Brothers khakis
Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
Polo cotton socks
Bass Leavitt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni polo
HB pant
NM belt
NM socks
Tod's loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## mipcar

I like the colour match of the jacket over the pants. Pity the photo is a bit grainy, hard to tell the texture or actual colour of the shoes.

Mychael


----------



## Moose Maclennan

mipcar said:


> I like the colour match of the jacket over the pants. Pity the photo is a bit grainy, hard to tell the texture or actual colour of the shoes.
> 
> Mychael


Sorry about the pic Mychael. I may not always be 'trad' but my 10 year old digital camera probably is!
Those are just Clarks desert boots in sand-coloured suede.


----------



## TradTeacher

Moose,
Pray tell the maker of your chinos? They look fairly slim to my eye, and I'm always on the lookout for slim chinos.


----------



## TradTeacher

playdohh22 said:


> Thank you. Yes, the jacket fits pretty well. The shirt itself is overall too large - not just the sleeves. I purchased a lot of them off a forum member, hoping they would fit. They are BB OCBDs, would it be worth it to alternate the shirts ?


I think you mean "alter", not "alternate". I couldn't say for certain as I've never had a shirt altered. I'm sure altering it would work, but I know it can get costly ($15-40/shirt). My only OCBDs are from Brooks, and I buy a 15.5/34 knowing that they'll shrink a tad upon multiple washings (particularly in the sleeve). I personally don't machine dry them (I, like many here, hang dry and iron while damp), but I wonder if that might shrink yours up a bit.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

TradTeacher said:


> Moose,
> Pray tell the maker of your chinos? They look fairly slim to my eye, and I'm always on the lookout for slim chinos.


[cough, cough] H&M...
I was on the lookout for slimmer fitting chinos myself a few days ago when I found these , and picked up a pair in light grey too. They are labeled as 'regular' fit despite the narrow cut in the leg.
The material is very lightweight (difficult to iron!) and they have a button-fly.

For the GTH fans among you, they had these in bright red and lime green too, as well as black and navy.


----------



## TradTeacher

Moose Maclennan said:


> [cough, cough] H&M...
> I was on the lookout for slimmer fitting chinos myself a few days ago when I found these , and picked up a pair in light grey too. They are labeled as 'regular' fit despite the narrow cut in the leg.
> The material is very lightweight (difficult to iron!) and they have a button-fly.


Damn, that sounds like just what I"m looking for--slim cut, button fly and lightweight. Too bad I'm nowhere near an H&M store. May have to check eBay for those. Thanks.


----------



## paper clip

TB - best wishes.

Mac - that Optimo montecristi superfino looks great.

NG - love those pants. I had a pair that I wore for my post-wedding "going-away" outfit. Good memories.

Moose - looks great (tweed jacket, repp tie, khakis, desert boots), as usual. I think I will be going for some Desert Boots this fall. Great casual looking shoe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton cotton shirt
LP pant
Brioni belt
JB socks
Gravati chelsea boots
ADP cologne


----------



## playdohh22

qwerty said:


> Playdohh -- Great stuff! I love the loafers. Dare I guess that they are the modified Alden LHS made for the Japanese market?


Thank you :icon_smile: I wish they were. They are just some loakes.

Finally school is over ! Out for a haircut then to run some errands. -


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Windport penny loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## Moose Maclennan

*bedraggled...*


----------



## Cowtown

Bill's khaki poplin shorts
BB Blue OCBD
Press Navy surcingle belt
Minnetonka mocs


----------



## ds23pallas

Seersucker two button sack, yellow BB OCBD, woman's scarf for a pocket square, Rolex Datejust, Bills M2 and Alden wingtips.


----------



## wnh

What size shoe do you wear? You appear to have huge feet, unless it's just the angle. I like the tie -- where's it from?


----------



## Reddington

ds23pallas said:


> Seersucker two button sack <snip>


Very nice. Where did you find your 2B sack?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Richards sweater
AM pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
MK cologne


----------



## Moose Maclennan

wnh said:


> What size shoe do you wear? You appear to have huge feet, unless it's just the angle. I like the tie -- where's it from?


LOL re. the foot comment: EURO 42.5 or UK 8 1/2, sometimes half a size bigger. I think my feet may be growing with age! So, normal size feet - but I am only 5'5" 'tall'.
The tie is a Robert Talbot - I more or less have to pick up used ties on the 'bay as any new ties I have bought have been far too long.


----------



## ds23pallas

Reddington said:


> Very nice. Where did you find your 2B sack?


Thanks Reddington. I got it last year at a local shop that had a handful of seersucker suits made to their specifications. The pants are flat fronted. All I know is that it came from Montreal.


----------



## PittDoc

I don't post here often but I'm wearing my new poplin suit...

Haspel poplin 2 btn suit (slight dart, soft shoulder), in Oyster
BB non-non iron, blue mini-stripe, pinpoint BD
BB rep tie, yellow w/ white & blue stripes
BD Jefferies croc belt in cognac
Tiffany engine-turned silver buckle
Pantherella BTC tan cotton socks
Alden Captoe Bals, Ravello shell cordovan
Oliver Peoples tortoise shell specs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Zegna reversible pant
NM belt
CH socks
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

Many of these combinations would fare well in the Kent Wang Summertime Trad contest, which hasn't been exactly overwhelmed with entries.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Etro pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

Everything was routine until about 11:10 p.m., when the large crackhead had a meltdown because he left his cigarettes somewhere. Yesterday he left his wallet somewhere. It's a conspiracy.

I weary of this. I can only be "mother-effed" so many times. Luckily I had seersucker to sustain me through this tedious, yet dangerous episode.

This is post-work. Note exasperated expression and mega-baggy pants. What the hell.


----------



## eagle2250

^ Patrick, given that your pics were taken at the end of your shift, you're looking pretty spiffy. As for the crackhead, who had the meltdown, keep him beyond arms length with a Taser and your clothes will get less wrinkled! However, take heart...our communities are better off, for the work that you do.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Is that new, Mac?


received in May 2006


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle said:


> My favorite of the recent Macarthurs.
> 
> Bold look, Navalguy. I like the tartan.


Thank you


----------



## Untilted

work uniform from last week - vintage bb rep tie, jpress flap pocketed oxford:


----------



## mcarthur

^looks very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

RLP khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
JW shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
VS loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday--Back on the Block*

Spent all last week at an iconograpy workshop/retreat--501s & PRL golfers, no style statements. Black podrosnik (cassock) over everything else for chapel.

Back into the employment game, on to the consultants:
BB tattersall BD--wine/black on white
BS regt--11th Hussars (wine/marigold guard stripes)
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
JAB (ancient) burgundy socks--pheasant motif
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--white linen

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A full strap slip-on


----------



## Reddington

Moose -

Is the blazer a Press? I'm a sucker for patch pockets.


----------



## Reddington

'Tilt -

Great classic outfit. Lookin' sharp.

Cheers.



Untilted said:


> work uniform from last week - vintage bb rep tie, jpress flap pocketed oxford:


----------



## Untilted

thanks reddington!


----------



## Reddington

Enjoying some nice summer weather here in the Pacific Northwest today. Wore some Brooks to welcome the sun.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
CH socks
JL slip-ons
Gucci cologne


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Reddington said:


> Moose -
> 
> Is the blazer a Press? I'm a sucker for patch pockets.


^
It's Brooks Brothers.


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington said:


> Enjoying some nice summer weather here in the Pacific Northwest today. Wore some Brooks to welcome the sun.
> 
> Cheers.


nicely done


----------



## Duck

Nothing that you could ever imagine. Southern college in a way.

B2 small red gingham shirt
Shotshell belt
Mountain Khakis 
Red Wing pecos
Costa Del Mars with a red croakie

Gillian Welch on the radio with a little Terry Allen to follow.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Nothing that you could ever imagine. Southern college in a way.
> 
> B2 small red gingham shirt
> Shotshell belt
> Mountain Khakis
> Red Wing pecos
> Costa Del Mars with a red croakie
> 
> Gillian Welch on the radio with a little Terry Allen to follow.


need picture to understand


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama nontecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A PTB


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

Went to barber, then consultants; working under the radar today:
PRL interlock golfer--navy
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs, sockless
Huntington (1988 vintage) 3/2 seersucker sack--grey/white
PS--linen/cotton, yellow
Job fairs tomorrow and Thursday--time to trot out the new acquistions...

Have a great Tuesday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> Enjoying some nice summer weather here in the Pacific Northwest today. Wore some Brooks to welcome the sun.
> 
> Cheers.


*CLASSIC!!!:thumbs-up:*

hbs


----------



## Senator LooGAR

Duck said:


> Nothing that you could ever imagine. Southern college in a way.
> 
> B2 small red gingham shirt
> Shotshell belt
> Mountain Khakis
> Red Wing pecos
> Costa Del Mars with a red croakie
> 
> Gillian Welch on the radio with a little Terry Allen to follow.


- at least 100 pts for the Croakies. Blech.


----------



## gnatty8

Boy, I sure hope Mac's fly isn't open in that top picture


:devil:


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Got married on Saturday, tried to go for as much of an Ivy look as I could get away with...more black than I usually wear but I had to make some concessions. I was happy with the results!



















a fresh haircut
vintage Hillhouse grey 3/2 roll sack suit
orange boutonnière
white linen pocket square
some black tie
some white point collar shirt
some black belt
some black socks
black Sanders wingtip gibson brogues
Timex Easy Reader
platinum wedding band

bride removed from pictures for her own good!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

White oxford shirt
tan dress pants
oxblood colored belt and penny loafers
green and navy striped bowtie (my first attempt at tying it myself)


----------



## Moose Maclennan

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Got married on Saturday, tried to go for as much of an Ivy look as I could get away with...more black than I usually wear but I had to make some concessions. I was happy with the results!...


Congratulations!

And looking good too.


----------



## mcarthur

ProvidenceFriar-
Congratulations & Best of Luck


----------



## Duck

Senator LooGAR said:


> - at least 100 pts for the Croakies. Blech.


Blah Blah Blah

I wasn't trying to impress you. This place is driving me nuts. I was simply posting this because it was something that I don't usually wear.

Oh, and croakies serve a purpose. My fishing glasses need them, my wayfarers don't.

Anyone else notice that a large group of people quit posting? I am taking a long break from this place, it isn't fun.


----------



## Duck

Congrats Providence Friar. I wish you both many happy years.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Congrats, Providence Friar...I like the fresh haircut.

Duck -- Sorry that you feel that way, I miss your contributions.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
H- ps
A chukka


----------



## Untilted

*this is for hardcore tnsil fans who love slim lapelled suits paired with skinny ties*

my work uniform:

charcoal suit, blue university stripe oxford, brooks univeristy No.1 stripe tie.

navy suit, white point collar shirt, rugby rl unlined rep tie.


----------



## vineyard bowtie

Untilted said:


> my work uniform:
> 
> charcoal suit, blue university stripe oxford, brooks univeristy No.1 stripe tie.
> 
> navy suit, white point collar shirt, rugby rl unlined rep tie.


curious as to how your "look" is received up here. i'm off lex and 52 and haven't seen much trad/ivy. kudos for making it work; some good looking outfits.


----------



## Untilted

i think my "look" is actually quite boring according to a lot of people. i work on a trading floor, so we have lots of people in striped suits, expensive english or italian made ties, and there are TONS of cufflinks. Those people look very stylish, but their style fits the AAAC fashion forum better. My brooks look is pretty safe and conservative in comparison. Simple and clean.


----------



## qwerty

Tilt - great looks, especially the second one. Are those both BB Fitzgerald suits?

One comment: it may be wise to avoid striped shirts of any kind in the early stages of your job. Striped OCBD is technically a casual shirt, and perhaps not right for a trading floor. Striped broadcloth shirts with spread or point collars are also not a great choice at early tenure, as it's usually the more senior folks who wear them (along with French cuffs, striped suits, suspenders, etc.).


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Untilted said:


> i think my "look" is actually quite boring according to a lot of people. i work on a trading floor, so we have lots of people in striped suits, expensive english or italian made ties, and there are TONS of cufflinks. Those people look very stylish, but their style fits the AAAC fashion forum better. My brooks look is pretty safe and conservative in comparison. Simple and clean.


It's understated, that's cool. And in that setting you probably look bad-assed. Lapel width is the first thing I notice about a suit.


----------



## Reddington

Untilted said:


> i think my "look" is actually quite boring according to a lot of people. i work on a trading floor, so we have lots of people in striped suits, expensive english or italian made ties, and there are TONS of cufflinks. Those people look very stylish, but their style fits the AAAC fashion forum better. My brooks look is pretty safe and conservative in comparison. Simple and clean.


&#8230;.and I wouldn't change a thing 'Tilt. What you're wearing is classic and will never look out of place or dated. 

Cheers.


----------



## vineyard bowtie

Untilted said:


> i think my "look" is actually quite boring according to a lot of people. i work on a trading floor, so we have lots of people in striped suits, expensive english or italian made ties, and there are TONS of cufflinks. Those people look very stylish, but their style fits the AAAC fashion forum better. My brooks look is pretty safe and conservative in comparison. Simple and clean.


well said. i used to trade securitized products so you can guess how that went. good luck on your endeavor.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
JS sweater
Theory pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

A slightly less hideous night at the ranch. This is a What The Hell look, I think, by virtue of the leaping trout, the hurriedly shoved pocket square, and the Norman Mailer hairdo, which must go at the earliest opportunity.

BB poplin suit, Press shirt, tie and square, BB socks and Footjoys.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice attire


----------



## Naval Gent

Untilted said:


> i think my "look" is actually quite boring according to a lot of people. i work on a trading floor, so we have lots of people in striped suits, expensive english or italian made ties, and there are TONS of cufflinks. Those people look very stylish, but their style fits the AAAC fashion forum better. My brooks look is pretty safe and conservative in comparison. Simple and clean.


Hmmmm. In that case I'd jazz it up with a white TV fold hankerchief in your pocket. A quarter inch showing would be plenty. You wouldn't want 'em to think you were trying to call attention to yourself.:icon_smile_wink:

I'd grade you a solid A as is.

Scott

PS: don't listen to querty.


----------



## jjohnson12

Duck said:


> I am taking a long break from this place, it isn't fun.


That's a shame, Duck. I always enjoy your comments.


----------



## Harris

Untilted said:


> i think my "look" is actually quite boring according to a lot of people. i work on a trading floor, so we have lots of people in striped suits, expensive english or italian made ties, and there are TONS of cufflinks. Those people look very stylish, but their style fits the AAAC fashion forum better. My brooks look is pretty safe and conservative in comparison. Simple and clean.


I know the feeling.


----------



## Harris

Patrick06790 said:


> A slightly less hideous night at the ranch. This is a What The Hell look, I think, by virtue of the leaping trout, the hurriedly shoved pocket square, and the Norman Mailer hairdo, which must go at the earliest opportunity.
> 
> BB poplin suit, Press shirt, tie and square, BB socks and Footjoys.


I like the suit-tie combo, Patrick. Is that Brooks' "Brookscool" poplin sack?


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> &#8230;.and I wouldn't change a thing 'Tilt. What you're wearing is classic and will never look out of place or dated.
> 
> *Cheers*.


Amen, amen, amen!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Harris said:


> I like the suit-tie combo, Patrick. Is that Brooks' "Brookscool" poplin sack?


Totally smashing, Patrick--well-done.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday by the Lake*

Job fair yesterday:
BB pinpoint OCBD--white
BS regt--Royal Army Medical (navy/deep red/corn yellow guard stripe)
JPress 3/2 charcoal tropical worsted suit--1-5/8" cuffs, no break
LLB (ancient and venerable) plain-toe bluchers--cordovan stain, spitshined toes and heel counters
Generic charcoal OTC socks
PS--white linen, conservative fold

Today, back at consultants:
BB pinpoint OCBD--blue
BS regt--Brigade of Guards
LLB twills--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
generic navy OTC
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
PS--yellow/navy/burgundy silk print

Have a great pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Harris said:


> I like the suit-tie combo, Patrick. Is that Brooks' "Brookscool" poplin sack?


Yes it is.

A cautionary tale:

When I got the summer stuff out of storage, I started running it all through the Monolith (aka Whirlpool steamer). I brought the olive jacket close for a sniff to determine how musty it was, and got a sunscreen smear - from my nose - on the shoulder.

And acting from sheer cheapness, I tried getting it out with the spot remover that comes with that Dryel stuff. Not only did it not work, but it left a ring around the smear.

Gack!

The cleaners got the smear out, no problem, but the ring remained. I was about ready to toss the whole shebang in the thrift shop pile when I read the fine print on the Dryel stuff, which gave directions on how to eliminate such a ring - turn the thing inside-out, spritz the backside of the affected area with distilled water, and iron very gently on the lowest possible heat. Repeat as necessary, which in this case was four times.

Ring gone, suit back in action.


----------



## playdohh22

Untilted and Patrick - looks super


----------



## Georgia

Pretty bland today:

Blue LE OCBD
J Crew Essential Chinos
Sperry Billfish sans socks
Leatherman "Crappie" belt in honor of they way my Bulldogs played last night in Omaha.


----------



## hbs midwest

ProvidenceFriar said:


> Got married on Saturday, tried to go for as much of an Ivy look as I could get away with...more black than I usually wear but I had to make some concessions. I was happy with the results!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a fresh haircut
> vintage Hillhouse grey 3/2 roll sack suit
> orange boutonnière
> white linen pocket square
> some black tie
> some white point collar shirt
> some black belt
> some black socks
> black Sanders wingtip gibson brogues
> Timex Easy Reader
> platinum wedding band
> 
> bride removed from pictures for her own good!


Wishing you and the Mrs many, many years.

hbs


----------



## DocHolliday

I'll add my best wishes, too. Hope you guys have many years of happiness.

Here's my attempt at putting a more youthful spin on seersucker:




























Couldn't get the colors to come out quite right. The tie is a bright, gaudy red. Trust me, it's bright.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H- ps
A wing tip boot


----------



## AlanC

Art Fawcett Montecristi
Haspel suit
Bullock & Jones shirt
Brooks Brothers tie, vintage raw silk 'hand woven in India'
Trafalgar madras braces
BB pocket square
BR socks
BB bucks


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Menichetti pant
Cartier belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

AlanC said:


> Art Fawcett Montecristi
> Haspel suit
> Bullock & Jones shirt
> Brooks Brothers tie, vintage raw silk 'hand woven in India'
> Trafalgar madras braces
> BB pocket square
> BR socks
> BB bucks


Alan... Totally classic!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


>


Well-done, Patrick...*very* well-done.

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday by the Lake*

Off to the consultants at ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--pink
LLB khakis, ususal specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
LLB mocs
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Berle khakis
H- ps
A indy boot


----------



## Joe Beamish

Dude. You're a bad man. :aportnoy:



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## AlanC

Empire State homburg (Tops 'Em All!), vintage 1930s I figure
Oxxford double-breasted dj
Zegna shirt
Krementz studs, vintage
Hanauer bowtie
Kent Wang silk tone on tone paisley pocket square
Hermes sterling knot cufflinks
vintage white braces (ca. 1930s)
Pantherella pindot silk hose
J&M patent pumps


----------



## cowboyjack

Thanks to this forum...

BB Blue Blazer $42 delivered.
BB White Pinpoint BD $14 delivered.
BB Maroon and Gold Rep tie, $17 delivered.
Vintage Irish Linen pocket square, $2 delivered.
My new British Khaki J Crew Essential Chinos, Slim, discounted, $53 out the door.
Handmade Brown calfskin cowboy boots, $375, my weakness.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Empire State homburg (Tops 'Em All!), vintage 1930s I figure
> Oxxford double-breasted dj
> Zegna shirt
> Krementz studs, vintage
> Hanauer bowtie
> Kent Wang silk tone on tone paisley pocket square
> Hermes sterling knot cufflinks
> vintage white braces (ca. 1930s)
> Pantherella pindot silk hose
> J&M patent pumps


Looking very good!


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick and Alan - very well put !


----------



## BobGuam

I am sure you look really snappy CowboyJack.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
FC belt
PS socks
RL cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

^ A lot of great looks up there. Holiday is as strking as always. This is the plaid Southwick Sack on STP. The lighting isn't great, but I think shows that the plaid is very visible even at a distance in bad light. 
I think I could afford to have this shortened a bit.


----------



## mipcar

*Tie & Tweed.*

Harris Tweed. What else?. Only type I have.
Knitted woolen 'sock' tie.
Dark Green cords.
Florshiem 'comfortech' shoes.










Mychael


----------



## Halifax

mipcar said:


> Harris Tweed. What else?. Only type I have.
> Knitted woolen 'sock' tie.
> Dark Green cords.
> Florshiem 'comfortech' shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mychael


Well done from head to toe, I might have to try and mimic this look once fall and winter come back around to my part of the world.


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday's seersucker exercise


----------



## randomdude

^ Love the spectators.


----------



## hbs midwest

randomdude said:


> ^ Love the spectators.


+1 :thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

Patrick: perfect ensemble.

polo houndstooth sport coat, linen
broadcloth spread collar shirt, silk knots.
jake spade seersucker cotton tie
incotex linen/cotton trousers
bean mocs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Saturday--So Goes the Weekend*

Took the young one out to school to catch a ride to Classical League meeting in Madison; running errands this afternoon...
PRL pique golfer--hunter
BB patch Madras shorts, 2005 colours (deep red/navy/hunter/gold on white)
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Will probably stay in something like this all weekend, adding khakis and socks to go under the cassock, etc for Church.

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

*Tennis Day*

Handed down tennis sweater with no label from the 70's, Tilley sailing shorts, Tretorns.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

hbs midwest said:


> BB patch Madras shorts, 2005 colours (deep red/navy/hunter/gold on white)


do they change the patch colours/pattern every year? if so that's really cool.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
T&A shirt
H-bow tie
H-ps
BB braces


----------



## mipcar

*Sunday Dress.*

Not to be confused with Church. I don't 'do' Church, heathen that I am . lol.
Post Sunday lunch.
Not as happy with the result as yesterdays kit, not sure if the trousers are too smooth to go with the Harris Tweed.
Shirt is from Henry Bucks of Melbourne.


















Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Atkinson tie
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
MJ cologne


----------



## AlanC

^Lookin' sharp, Mac. Mipcar, next time stop by church on the way. I'd hate to see all that effort go to waste!

Too much mid-day sun for a good picture...

Samuelsohn suit
BB linen-cotton shirt
Zegna tie
Roda square
Beltmaster belt with engine turned sterling buckle (vintage)
Pantherella OTC socks
Polo by C&J captoes


----------



## playdohh22

Alan - Looking sharp yourself.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
T&S shirt
H-neck tie
H-ps
BB braces


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC-
Thank you! Looking good! What straw did you wear?


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas said:


> Handed down tennis sweater with no label from the 70's, Tilley sailing shorts, Tretorns.


I love the sweater, and don't mean to step on any toes here but... why wear a sweater if you're wearing shorts?


----------



## randomdude

^ Yup. The sweater is great but the rest doesn't work.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> AlanC-
> Thank you! Looking good! What straw did you wear?


My new Fawcett Montecristi once again. It's a wonderful hat. My other Montecristi is probably feeling neglected.


----------



## browning806

Untilted said:


> Patrick: perfect ensemble.
> 
> polo houndstooth sport coat, linen
> broadcloth spread collar shirt, silk knots.
> jake spade seersucker cotton tie
> incotex linen/cotton trousers
> bean mocs


You really lucked out if you have hardwood floors in the dorms.


----------



## A.Squire

ds23pallas said:


> Handed down tennis sweater with no label from the 70's, Tilley sailing shorts, Tretorns.


'**** say what?"

Just kidding.
Just not me.

edit--*well that's not nearly so funny with all the "***'s"


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Colombo pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Gravati balmorals
TH cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A VTIP blucher


----------



## hbs midwest

*BB Madras, Patch and Otherwise*



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> do they change the patch colours/pattern every year? if so that's really cool.


Uh-huh...

The patch Madras pattern for this season is a tea-wash number--actually rather handsome. I'm contemplating a pair while the sale is on.

Check out the BB catalogue or website.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness--yet again*

Took the young one to Latin meeting at Marquette High School, errands, on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--hunter
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
Generic navy socks
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, red

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

ds23pallas said:


> Handed down tennis sweater with no label from the 70's, Tilley sailing shorts, Tretorns.


Just in time for Wimbledon. Nice sweater, but the shorts need to be a bit longer.

Cheers.


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> Nice sweater, but the shorts need to be a bit longer.


Ditto that. Nowadays, I prefer knee-length Bermudas. However, if you're going for a retro 70's-80's look, that's pretty much the way they were then. I have photographic evidence, but vanity prevents me from posting them here.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow, didn't know that.
Again, pretty cool.
Does BB (or anyone else for that matter) do this with other things, tartans etc etc?

ds23-I like it straight out off TOPH.



hbs midwest said:


> Uh-huh...
> 
> The patch Madras pattern for this season is a tea-wash number--actually rather handsome. I'm contemplating a pair while the sale is on.
> 
> Check out the BB catalogue or website.
> 
> hbs


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> HF MTM suit
> T&A shirt
> H-bow tie
> H-ps
> BB braces


Beautiful shirt and tie, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Carroll sweater
Ferre pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
MM balmorals
ADP cologne


----------



## mcarthur

^nicely done


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

Picking up AAA materials and hostess gifts for upcoming family jaunt through Missouri and Arkansas; on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Royal Irish Fusiliers (navy/hunter/red)
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic navy socks
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--Navy/red silk print

Wake tomorrow, funeral on Thursday, for son's godmother's father in Palatine, IL--followed by family reunion next week in the Ozarks...

If I miss checking in, please rest assured I don't have "issues" with any of you.

Enjoy your Independence Holiday weekend, all!

May your favourite beverage be cool & wet, the grill hot and brimming with good things!

hbs


----------



## Untilted

*bb junkie*

bb oxford, red candy stripe
bb vintage black label rep, black/red
navy retro suit


----------



## Jovan

No pictures of the whole suit?


----------



## Patrick06790

*As another stellar day in the caring professions...*

...draws to a close, Linus J. Scrimshaw collapses on his transfer station sofa and contemplates the infinite.










BB cotton jacket, LW shirt, Paul Stuart knit tie, LE linen trousers, J. Crew suede wingtips with faux-Dainite sole, J. Press socks, purple pocket square.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
PS cologne


----------



## xcubbies

Udeshi sox
Members Only blazer
Jordache Reds slacks
Bostonia loafers
Robert Hall pocket square
Anderson Little OCBD
Harley Davidson belt with skull and crossbones


----------



## Ron_A

xcubbies said:


> Udeshi sox
> *Members Only* blazer
> *Jordache* Reds slacks
> Bostonia loafers
> Robert Hall pocket square
> Anderson Little OCBD
> Harley Davidson belt with skull and crossbones


Are you for real? 

In all seriousness, I'm as fond of the vintage OPH look of the 80s as the next guy, but these are two brands that probably should stay in the closet, no? Can you post a pic?


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Untilted said:


> bb oxford, red candy stripe
> bb vintage black label rep, black/red
> navy retro suit


What is the make of the 'retro suit' ? it looks awesome, narrow lapels and a high roll, two of my favorite things.


----------



## Brownshoe

Yes, killer suit on Tilt, and Patrick's tie is niiiiice



















Sucker in the City


----------



## Naval Gent

^Brownie, looking sharp. Is that one of those Rugby jackets that Tilt raves about? Perfect shoulders and lapels. 

You're winning me over to that knit tie thing.

Patrick - Looking good. Very nice assemblage without looking contrived.

Scott


----------



## nolan50410

Patrick06790 said:


> ...draws to a close, Linus J. Scrimshaw collapses on his transfer station sofa and contemplates the infinite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB cotton jacket, LW shirt, Paul Stuart knit tie, LE linen trousers, J. Crew suede wingtips with faux-Dainite sole, J. Press socks, purple pocket square.


How do you like the Jcrew suede wingtips? I am thinking of getting some this fall. I like how they go with the linen quite well. Not sure sure I've seen that combo before.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A Long wing blucher


----------



## TradTeacher

Brownshoe and Tilt--Thank you for posting the real stuff. Great as always.

Scott, I believe that 'sucker on Brownshoe is indeed PRL Rugby. I really wish Rugby was available online. I never know what they actually have available and, to my eye, they have some really great stuff!


----------



## Patrick06790

nolan50410 said:


> How do you like the Jcrew suede wingtips? I am thinking of getting some this fall. I like how they go with the linen quite well. Not sure sure I've seen that combo before.


I picked them up cheap, either from a member here or eBay, can't recall. They are comfortable and work well in a more casual context.


----------



## Untilted

bandofoutsiders said:


> What is the make of the 'retro suit' ? it looks awesome, narrow lapels and a high roll, two of my favorite things.


custom made by some incompetent tailor for dirt cheap. the guy got the shape right, but construction is terrible though. i wouldnt call it the real thing, haha. when i get more $ in my wallet, i'll go to chipp for the real thing.


----------



## mipcar

*Yet more Tweed*

A new addition to the wardrobe. Harris Tweed, not new of course but only cost a fiver. Matched with knitted wool sock tie.

















Mychael


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers
Kiton cologne


----------



## xcubbies

Gus of Terra Haute sport jacket (came with two pair of slacks)
Parma pocket square
Robert Hall shirt
Hermes belt (very expensive)
Fabreqe shoes
Calvin Klein black nylon briefs
no socks
Ties Unlimited tie
English Leather cologne


----------



## young guy

old topsiders
new Brooks Brothers patch madras shorts
old white Brooks Brothers ocbd untucked
no socks no belt

this may be a cliche look but its fairly new for me


----------



## Naval Gent

xcubbies said:


> Gus of Terra Haute sport jacket (came with two pair of slacks)


I hope you also got the reversible vest.

Scott

I know, I know, don't feed the Trolls


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
SF-ps
A wing tip boot


----------



## Untilted

*more traditional and less hip suit*

starring: jpress tattersal
jpress emblematic


----------



## PorterSq

Man, Untilted, I love the combo of colors and patterns. Just awesome to my eye.


----------



## abc123

Untilted said:


> starring: jpress tattersal
> jpress emblematic


This looks great. What were the shoes?

I wore almost the exact same thing to a wedding last weekend, but with a solid knit tie.


----------



## Untilted

Thank you Porter. Abc123, shoes are weejuns.


----------



## playdohh22

Untilted - Looks nice. 

Are you intending to part with the jacket anytime soon ?


----------



## Reddington

Untilted said:


> starring: jpress tattersal
> jpress emblematic


Excellent. And the jacket.....Press? What's the color?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys hoodie
Brioni shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Untilted

Reddington said:


> Excellent. And the jacket.....Press? What's the color?


press? those soft shoulders clearly rules out the possibility. 

it's cable car clothiers, made by southwick. color is tan.


----------



## Asterix

Pink RL Polo top
Madras shorts
Orvis grosgrain strap watch
Sebargo Docksides


----------



## Jovan

I'm just wondering why no one has asked about the shirt yet! A very tasteful blue/red small check, great collar.


----------



## Desk Jockey

It's from Press

Anywho... heading out to a thing, watching the fireworks at Ft Reno Park later (mostly arsenic free!)

BB madras sports coat
BB white OCBD
Press khaki poplins
Press navy ribbon belt
Weejuns, sockless
Timex on navy/burgundy strap


----------



## svb

happy 4th of july!










Brooks Brothers shirt
Murrays Nantucket Reds
J. Crew belt

It's a hot day here in LA!


----------



## Jovan

Desk Jockey said:


> It's from Press


*facepalms*

I didn't read closely enough. Go me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
DG pant
MD belt
CH socks
MN loafers
Armani cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino panama


----------



## mcarthur

RLP khakis
Bills khakis
S&B needlepoint belt-sail boats


----------



## marmer

In honor of the Fourth of July:


























LE brushed cotton navy blazer
Daniel Cremieux striped "GTH-style" shirt
Perry Ellis silk twill tie
Madras pocket square
JCPenney Towncraft khaki twills
Bostonian cordovan loafers
Dillards cotton driving cap


----------



## marmer

*Pastels and long sleeves*

























Sorry, Reddington, your red & cream ensemble is gorgeous, but I can't bring myself to wear a tie with a madras shirt, no matter what you and the J. Press catalog show!

Tommy Hilfiger microfiber 3-button jacket
Polo long-sleeve madras, thrifted
JC Penney Towncraft khaki twills
Robin's egg blue silk pocket square, provenance lost to memory (it's at least 25 years old)
Sperry Topsiders (sorry, can't do the no socks thing)
Dillards linen driving cap


----------



## marmer

*OK, this is strange. Theatrical dress black, for backstage*

This is for when you need to wear solid black, but you also need to be dressed better than the techs in their black t-shirts and musicians in their long-sleeve black shirts (maybe, for example, when you are the manager of the facility :icon_smile This one's for SuitUP!
























(forgive the stray shoe lace)

Dillards HSM black blazer, thrifted
Murano cotton twill shirt
Bert Pulitzer raw silk tie
JC Penney Towncraft (I like 'em!) black twills
Florsheim Comfortech plain-toe oxfords
Black wool driving cap
Black silk pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Gucci shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

At the end of last summer JAB had seersucker flat-fronts, pre-arranged hemmed sizes, for some ridiculous price like $10 a pop. So I bought two - a blue and a grey. And they have remained in the "I gotta trot these out some day" pile until today. Paired with the LL Bean cotton blazer, which despite the darts is a pleasantly frumpy garment, a Ralph/Rugby unlined tie, square from Mr. Wang, LE pinpoint bd, and AE Hanovers.


































And my Fourth of July offering, a BrooksCool navy suit, red butcher stripe shirt, Sam Hober tie, thrifted square and Footjoys.

Selah.


----------



## mipcar

*Snug as a Bug in a Rug*

Keeping out the winter chill.

















Jumper =Robert Mackie of Scotland pure wool knit
Tie = Knitted woolen sock tie
Trousers = Hugo Boss
Coat = Heritage Raincoats. Made in N.Z from Sunnybank Thornproof Tweed. (England)
Shoes = Florsheims Comfortechs

Mychael


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB navy blazer w/ linen in the pocket
Press blue end-on-end BD
Press navy knit tie
Press khaki poplins which might or might not be yesterday's pants (for those playing the at home game it was a long night)
Leatherman navy/green stretch belt 
J Crew argyles navy w/ blue, yellow & green
Alden 986s

Are dive bars trad?


----------



## Jovan

mipcar: Is that a modern or vintage overcoat? It's fantastic with those button straps and style of collar/lapel.


----------



## mipcar

Jovan said:


> mipcar: Is that a modern or vintage overcoat? It's fantastic with those button straps and style of collar/lapel.


Not new, as to it's exact age I cannot say. Acquired it from an op-shop in excellent condition, all it needed was a dry clean.

Mychael


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Patrick's Blazer seems longer than normal--not that I'm criticizing.

As usual, his movie poster collection makes me jealous,


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Good eye, it is - but in a bizarre twist of fate I am losing height instead of weight, in fact expanding horizontally in direct proportion to my vertical decline. Soon I will look like a squashed quadropus.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I think it may be due to the dark shoes blending into the dark rug, thus shortening his legs.

Also, the camera may be higher than usual.

I'm jealous of the apparently vintage cutaway electric guitar.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Patrick's Blazer seems longer than normal--not that I'm criticizing.
> 
> As usual, his movie poster collection makes me jealous,


----------



## gnatty8

Trousers made me think trad forum was best place for this shot.

Fourth of July fireworks in Meredith, NH.


----------



## mcarthur

Scala panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF MTM suit
RLP OCBD
H-neck tie
H-ps
A PTB


----------



## Jovan

gnatty8 said:


> Trousers made me think trad forum was best place for this shot.
> 
> Fourth of July fireworks in Meredith, NH.


No better photos of the trousers?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
RLPL shirt
Borrelli pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
SF-ps
A straight tip boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
Cartier cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
a wing tip bal


----------



## Untilted

bb fitz, charcoal pinstripe
bb blue candy stripe ocbd
press beaufort knot hunter green emblematic 
burgundy weejuns and belt


----------



## mcarthur

^ very appropriately dressed


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Oxxford pants
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> bb fitz, charcoal pinstripe
> bb blue candy stripe ocbd
> press beaufort knot hunter green emblematic
> burgundy weejuns and belt


Well done indeed. I really should get a camera at some point or another.

Press 3 patch pocket blazer
BB blue OCBD (my favorite and at 8 years old still going strong)
BB black label burgundy foulard
Press chinos
AE burgundy Graysons

I'd kill for a diner open past 11p during the week in this town. And no, someplace that isn't nouveau and in Adams Morgan; just a good honest greasy spoon.


----------



## Jovan

Untilted: I just got that same shirt, coincidentally enough.


----------



## Northeastern

Been awhile gents, you're all looking well as usual. Tilt that Fitzgerald looks great on you. I tend to favor the Regent over the Madison or the Fitz but it's perfect on you.

Anyway...

BB Regent Sportcoat, wool/silk blend, tan windowpane
LE Pocket Sqare, light blue grid check (or whatever it's called)
BB OCBD, blue
PRL Prospect Chinos, navy
PRL Burgundy belt
AE Woodstock Loafers, burgundy
no socks (though I do have spares in my office in case I actually have to meet with anyone of consequence today thanks to advice from Uncle.)

I'll try to get back in the habit here.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Untilted said:


> bb fitz, charcoal pinstripe
> bb blue candy stripe ocbd
> press beaufort knot hunter green emblematic
> burgundy weejuns and belt


Fantastic as always!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A NST boot


----------



## Topsider

It's my day off.

Vintage light blue Sero "Supima" (cotton-rich blend) OCBD w/sleeves rolled up
Breton red Bermuda shorts
Navy Leatherman Ltd. belt w/sailboat motif
L.L. Bean camp mocs


----------



## paper clip

Tilt - that suit fits you well. Minor comments (because I care!): the heavier oxford cloth shirt looks a bit hot and your tie's emblem looks a bit autumnal to me. Perhaps a pinpoint for suit wear? BB has slim fit pinpoints, though they are non-iron, they work well for me when I suit up on hotter days like today....I hope your summer job is going well.

Mac - I love the gingham sport-shirt you posted above. I think gingham is my favorite summer shirt pattern.

NE good to hear from you!

Topsider - classic summer casual attire.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I agree on your Untilted comments. That suit fits nicely -- the whole look is excellent. But yes. It makes me anticipate autumn, when I can wear a LOT more stuff I like. 

Too hot and muggy these days.


----------



## Jovan

I hope this is trad enough...

-Brown with white tipping Original Penguin "Earl" polo
-Charcoal trousers
-Black wholecuts


----------



## Untilted

thanks for the compliments, guys.

PC, i agree. well, i wore a broadcloth shirt and a light blue repp tie today. maybe more summery?

with sterling silver belt and black AE oxfords. oh, i put on the collar pin for the pictures. i wouldn't dare to wear it to work...


----------



## playdohh22

^ Very nice, again.


----------



## mcarthur

PC-
Thank you


----------



## The Louche

Jovan said:


> I hope this is trad enough...
> 
> -Brown with white tipping Original Penguin "Earl" polo
> -Charcoal trousers
> -Black wholecuts


Can you mix black and brown like that?


----------



## video2

The Louche said:


> Can you mix black and brown like that?


Yes, it's a bad idea:teacha:


----------



## Harris

Brownshoe said:


> Yes, killer suit on Tilt, and Patrick's tie is niiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucker in the City


Nicely done, 'shoe.


----------



## Harris

Untilted said:


> bb oxford, red candy stripe
> bb vintage black label rep, black/red
> navy retro suit


I'm liking the shirt-tie combo.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Untilted said:


> thanks for the compliments, guys.
> 
> PC, i agree. well, i wore a broadcloth shirt and a light blue repp tie today. maybe more summery?
> 
> with sterling silver belt and black AE oxfords. oh, i put on the collar pin for the pictures. i wouldn't dare to wear it to work...


I'm wearing that same tie today! I'm wearing it with a blue and white candy striped oxford shirt, stone colored pants, burgundy penny loafers and belt.


----------



## Duck

A short day that was spent signing forms and being able to not meet with a single person before I leave for Philadelphia.

Murrays shorts
B2 shirt
Leatherman Tuna belt


----------



## Topsider

Untilted said:


> i put on the collar pin for the pictures. i wouldn't dare to wear it to work.


Normally, I'd agree...I'm not a big collar pin fan. However, that looks damn good. The otherwise conservative color choices help keep it from looking ostentatious.


----------



## mipcar

*Dinner for a workmates retirement.*

I was the only one 'dressed up' one other was wearing a tie with a cardigan.

Fletcher Jones Wool navy Blazer, 3 button , rolled into 2.
Shirt was by Arthur Garstang of Blackburn
Trousers were Fletcher Jones cotton casuals
Shoes were Windsor Smith Comfort Style.
Tie was a Brooks Brothers.


























Got stirred a lot by workmates in very casual dress but compliments as well to even things out.

Mychael


----------



## tripreed

mipcar,

Looks great, mate (sorry, had to use a little Australian vernacular). I like that blazer, it's really good looking. The patch pockets really make it. My only suggestion is to leave the bottom button undone. But otherwise, great job.


----------



## Jovan

The Louche said:


> Can you mix black and brown like that?





video2 said:


> Yes, it's a bad idea:teacha:


Constructive criticism would be appreciated.

I could have worn my brown brogues, but I felt that would have looked tackier.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
RLP BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A NST


----------



## mipcar

tripreed said:


> mipcar,
> 
> Looks great, mate (sorry, had to use a little Australian vernacular). I like that blazer, it's really good looking. The patch pockets really make it. My only suggestion is to leave the bottom button undone. But otherwise, great job.


Thanks, most of the night I did wear it with just the middle button done -up. This was mainly for the photo as it showed off the buttons better.

I wonder though if as the top button is rolled in the lapel and hidden if the correct rule would still be for just the centre button to be done-up.

Mychael


----------



## JordanW

mipcar said:


> I was the only one 'dressed up' one other was wearing a tie with a cardigan.
> 
> Fletcher Jones Wool navy Blazer, 3 button , rolled into 2.
> Shirt was by Arthur Garstang of Blackburn
> Trousers were Fletcher Jones cotton casuals
> Shoes were Windsor Smith Comfort Style.
> Tie was a Brooks Brothers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got stirred a lot by workmates in very casual dress but compliments as well to even things out.
> 
> Mychael


Great look Mipcar. Might I suggest taking the sleeves up just a bit as to show some cuff?


----------



## paper clip

Tilt - NOW you've got it on all points. 11 out of 10. I even think the collar pin looks good enough for the office. I am not usually a fan of such things, but yours does not look too 'dandy'.

Duck - great summer casual

Mipcar - excellent! I do agree with the bottom button advice and the sleeve shortening advice. Otherwise well done! Once again proving the A&S is a premier tie.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ All these ties are being worn very nicely. 

Brownshoe, that's a great look. Relaxed but sharp and stylish. Sharp. But relaxed.

Mipcar, I dig that blazer, tie, and shoes. I'm sorry to hear people are relentlessly casual in Australia, as they are here. I guess we've reached the bottom everywhere, and here we will stay.

Untilted, you're bringing it strong. I always love to see a candy stripe OCBD put to its best possible use. Yum!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A plain toe boot


----------



## Untilted

duck, i like the belt, the watch and the watch strap.


----------



## mipcar

*My mate in Trad.*

Mate of mine asked for a critique so here he is.









Harris Tweed Jacket.
Wool knit tie.
Cords
Shoes- Julius Marlow
Mychael


----------



## mipcar

*Evening out with Friends*

Here is my latest effort.

Linen jacket. (bit cool for winter)
Navy Trousers (look black in pic)
Windsor Smiths Shoes.










Mychael


----------



## B R A N D X®

Mychael,
Your posts make me look forward to fall here in The States!

Looking dapper as always! 

As for your friend, if I was trying *really* hard to find fault I'd say maybe just a tad less length to his trousers, but otherwise.....nicely played!!

Oh....and I need nearly *all* of my trousers hemmed a bit higher so I'm not really one to talk!:icon_smile:


----------



## Pentheos

Your mate: the shirt-tie-jacket combo is a little busy for my tastes. I'd have gone with a plain colored shirt - but my wife often accuses me of being a boring dresser. Pant length is fine.

You: you're a lean, good looking guy, who appears to be swimming in that (lovely) coat. I'd have a tailor take a few inches out around the chest and waist. Otherwise splendid.

When my wife returns from Europe with the digital camera, I'll post some photos of myself so all can give me a hand!


----------



## Pentheos

Oh yes, I nearly forgot: Mycheal, your tie's knot looks too narrow in that splayed-collar shirt. I'd have gone for a thicker knot.

It is thanks to this site that I now know to tie different knots depending on the shirt.


----------



## RyanPatrick

I think your jacket looks fine. Its a sack jacket, it isn't meant to fit snuggly around the chest or waist. Very sharp.


----------



## Pentheos

Of course it is a sack jacket. But there is a difference between a sack of diamonds and a sack of potatoes. A inch or two off the sides would accentuate Mychael's lean torso.


----------



## Untilted

Pentheos said:


> Of course it is a sack jacket. But there is a difference between a sack of diamonds and a sack of potatoes. A inch or two off the sides would accentuate Mychael's lean torso.


well said.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Dunlop tennis shoes
Grey crew socks
H&M khakis
Pendleton wool shirt
Trad dog


----------



## video2

mipcar said:


> Mate of mine asked for a critique so here he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed Jacket.
> Wool knit tie.
> Cords
> Shoes- Julius Marlow
> Mychael


Your friend looks fine, but I would wear white shirts here.


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino panama


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RLP polo
S&B needlepoint belt
BB LHS


----------



## Reddington

mipcar said:


> Mate of mine asked for a critique so here he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed Jacket.
> Wool knit tie.
> Cords
> Shoes- Julius Marlow
> Mychael


Excellent. Very Duke of Windsor.


----------



## wnh

mipcar said:


> Mate of mine asked for a critique so here he is.


Very nice combination of patterns, and the only thing I'd change is the knot in the tie. It looks like it's knotted rather poorly and is rolling in on itself at the top. I disagree with video2's white shirt suggestion, since white would look too stark with that jacket in my opinion. If he were to go with solid, ecru would be a much better choice.


----------



## svb

I like the check shirt.

Though I'd say this is a more English look (check + mixing of 3 patterns). Most Americans would probably skip the check shirt in favor of a solid, but I think the check works great and it just depends on what you're going for.


----------



## AlanC

VS Montecristi
BB GF suit
BB linen square
Saks label linen tie (uh oh--too much linen!)
H&K shirt
Hermes links
Trafalgar LE braces
Carolina Artisans (RIP) socks
AE Fifth Avenues, burgundy


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your attire


----------



## Jovan

Experimenting with a more casual, tieless look.


















































Let me know what you think.


----------



## AldenPyle

Some great looks all around. Have to say that Tilt is really taking things by storm.

Mipcar reminds me of my one trip to Oz. I had a really busy June, off one plane and on to the other all month. So when I had to pack, I just through some shorts and polos in a duffle. I figured, after all, the hotel was right on Coogi Beach. I was on the plane before I realized my mistake.


----------



## Mujib

Alan,

The tie is nice. Is it currently available from Saks?


----------



## mipcar

svb said:


> I like the check shirt.
> Though I'd say this is a more English look (check + mixing of 3 patterns).


He is a pom. Albeit lived in OZ for the last 50 something yrs.

Mychael


----------



## wnh

Jovan said:


> Experimenting with a more casual, tieless look. Let me know what you think.


I'm really not a fan of the suit and no tie look, but what you've got going there is about the best I've seen it pulled off. Not something I would ever do, but it could be a lot worse.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday madness--yet again*

Back into long pants after over a week in BB shorts and PRL golfers with sockless mocs (excepting Sunday morning Churchtime):
BB pinpoint BD--navy/burgundy tattersall on white
BS regt--11th Hussars (wine/marigold)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
JP surcingle--burgundy
PRL Argylls--navy/hunter/burgundy, old gold rakers
Cole-Haan full-strap loafers (1980s vintage/made in Maine)--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy
Left the new BB navy blazer hanging in the guestroom at our friends' home in Ozark, MO; hope FedEx is quick!

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## scn

AldenPyle said:


> Some great looks all around. Have to say that Tilt is really taking things by storm.
> 
> Mipcar reminds me of my one trip to Oz. I had a really busy June, off one plane and on to the other all month. So when I had to pack, I just through some shorts and polos in a duffle. I figured, after all, the hotel was right on Coogi Beach. I was on the plane before I realized my mistake.


I really like the no break and cuffs look. Your pants look slimer than the typical trad desires as seen on the post, but they also look like they fit, which sometimes you don't get with blousy-ness of fuller cuts. I'm fearful of bringing this back up, especially b/c of your thread on the suject, but this looks good to me.


----------



## Tucker

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB OCBD, yellow
J. Crew madras tie (navy, white, yellow, red)
Bills Khakis twills
Socks, navy (in a hurry and couldn't find a pair to match the trousers)
Allen-Edmonds Randolph, burgundy shell
Omega Seamaster on an Orvis ribbon strap (navy, yellow, red)


----------



## The Louche

^

Tucker,

THAT is how I picture trad. Well played; you should get a job on Capitol Hill.


----------



## mipcar

Tucker said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB OCBD, yellow
> J. Crew madras tie (navy, white, yellow, red)
> Bills Khakis twills
> Socks, navy (in a hurry and couldn't find a pair to match the trousers)
> Allen-Edmonds Randolph, burgundy shell
> Omega Seamaster on an Orvis ribbon strap (navy, yellow, red)


I like the look. On whim I bought a tie similar to yours but then never found a place for it. You've given me an idea, however mine is in red so might not work in the way you've used yours.

Mychael


----------



## wnh

Tucker said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB OCBD, yellow
> J. Crew madras tie (navy, white, yellow, red)
> Bills Khakis twills
> Socks, navy (in a hurry and couldn't find a pair to match the trousers)
> Allen-Edmonds Randolph, burgundy shell
> Omega Seamaster on an Orvis ribbon strap (navy, yellow, red)


This is fantastic. Classically understated, but not boring.


----------



## Untilted

tucker, good use of yellow shirt.

no more suit pictures from me this summer. from this week on--> chinos and button downs to work.


----------



## Lawson

AldenPyle said:


> Some great looks all around. Have to say that Tilt is really taking things by storm.
> 
> Mipcar reminds me of my one trip to Oz. I had a really busy June, off one plane and on to the other all month. So when I had to pack, I just through some shorts and polos in a duffle. I figured, after all, the hotel was right on Coogi Beach. I was on the plane before I realized my mistake.


Sexy jacket, AP. You would fit in at a UNC football game.


----------



## mcarthur

Tucker said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB OCBD, yellow
> J. Crew madras tie (navy, white, yellow, red)
> Bills Khakis twills
> Socks, navy (in a hurry and couldn't find a pair to match the trousers)
> Allen-Edmonds Randolph, burgundy shell
> Omega Seamaster on an Orvis ribbon strap (navy, yellow, red)


Very nicely done. Consider a pocket square


----------



## playdohh22

Tucker said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB OCBD, yellow
> J. Crew madras tie (navy, white, yellow, red)
> Bills Khakis twills
> Socks, navy (in a hurry and couldn't find a pair to match the trousers)
> Allen-Edmonds Randolph, burgundy shell
> Omega Seamaster on an Orvis ribbon strap (navy, yellow, red)


----------



## Ron_A

Untilted said:


> tucker, good use of yellow shirt.
> 
> no more suit pictures from me this summer. from this week on--> chinos and button downs to work.


Glad to hear it. Although several of your outfits were really sharp, I was beginning to get concerned that your summer employer may think that they're paying you too much.


----------



## Bradford

Trad in Arizona

Pink BB Performance Polo - Slim Fit
Gray/white Seersucker shorts by Jeff Rose (purchased from Georgia here on the forum)
Sperry A/O Topsiders - Sahara color
Nike Fit visor


----------



## mcarthur

Scala panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## Jovan

playdohh22 said:


>


... but our amps go to eleven.

wnh: Thank you.


----------



## paper clip

mipcar said:


> Mate of mine asked for a critique so here he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed Jacket.
> Wool knit tie.
> Cords
> Shoes- Julius Marlow
> Mychael


Great olde skool fall county look, IMO. I wouldn't change the shirt. It adds to the ensemble. Lots of nice fall textures and colors. Ready for a pint at the pub by the fire, I'd say.



mipcar said:


> Here is my latest effort.
> 
> Linen jacket. (bit cool for winter)
> Navy Trousers (look black in pic)
> Windsor Smiths Shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mychael


Mychael - you look good - more updated, but still classic. Blue/orange/tan work well together. I think your tie knot is wide enough - any more, and it looks too much, IMO. I would also agree that your jacket might benefit from a slimming at the sides.


----------



## young guy

well done Moose Man - very cool - like the popped collar on the coat


----------



## ds23pallas

Another suit handed down from my father, vintage late 70's. This one has shoulders that poke out a bit too much for my liking, but otherwise I like the lack of darts, and the flat front pants with cuffs. It is an odd shade of Aqua Velva blue, so I don't pull it out of the closet too often. Here I have it with a yellow OCBD, narrow knit tie and Church's in Real Cape Buck.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## Moose Maclennan

ds23pallas said:


> ...
> Another suit handed down from my father, vintage late 70's. This one has shoulders that poke out a bit too much for my liking, but otherwise I like the lack of darts, and the flat front pants with cuffs. It is an odd shade of Aqua Velva blue, so I don't pull it out of the closet too often. Here I have it with a yellow OCBD, narrow knit tie and Church's in Real Cape Buck.


Sharp. And I can't say I dislike the shoulders.


----------



## Jovan

I never thought I'd see a '70s suit I actually like. Very nice!


----------



## Doctor Damage

video2 said:


> mipcar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mate of mine asked for a critique so here he is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed Jacket.
> Wool knit tie.
> Cords
> Shoes- Julius Marlow
> 
> Mychael
> 
> 
> 
> Your friend looks fine, but I would wear white shirts here.
Click to expand...

Outside North America, tattersal(sp) shirts, both large and small check, are _de rigeur_ with the outfit pictured; only an American would select a solid white shirt!


----------



## The Louche

Moose,

I like the coat. Especially with the collar up. But is such a spread collar trad? I like spread collars myself, but if I'm going khakis and a blazer, a button-down is what I reach for...


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RL BD sport shirt
HF khakis
H-ps
A long wings blucher


----------



## TMMKC

^I really like your shirt, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

Thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Valentino shirt
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Zegna loafers
RLP cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Pallas - That is a great color and well matched with the yellow.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

The Louche said:


> ... is such a spread collar trad? I like spread collars myself, but if I'm going khakis and a blazer, a button-down is what I reach for...


Thanks TL!

That's what happens when Brits try to do trad 

In my defence the break was deliberate:

a) I started with the tie, and the wider, 3" silk knit ties always struck me as more 'English' - they make for a bigger knot too. With a BD I'd have gone for a much slimmer knit tie.

b) I felt like busting out the navy silk knots to complement the tie, so needed double cuffs

c) I do rely a bit too heavily on that particular shirt, the pale grey blocked stripe on white is a useful neutral base. That pattern in a BD would be very handy indeed.

***

dressed down today in tennis shoes, grey socks, yesterday's chinos and belt, navy polo shirt with white tipped collar under unbuttoned rust/black w. white and yellow overcheck Pendleton wool shirt under hip-length beige mac.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday with the Recruiters*

Recruiters from a "business casual environment" company at ResumeCrafters today; most of my male colleagues at least wore ties, anyway:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Duke of Wellington's (Kenya red w/silver-white bar stripes)
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs, waxed/buffed
Huntington ancient 3/2 blazer--left in cubicle (BizCaz, remember?)
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

hbs midwest said:


> Recruiters from a "business casual environment" company at ResumeCrafters today; most of my male colleagues at least wore ties, anyway:
> BB OCBD--blue university stripe
> BS regt--Duke of Wellington's (Kenya red w/silver-white bar stripes)
> LLB khakis--usual specs
> Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
> PRL generic socks--navy
> Gokey/Orvis mocs, waxed/buffed
> Huntington ancient 3/2 blazer--left in cubicle (BizCaz, remember?)
> PS--linen/cotton, navy
> 
> Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Awesome as always!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
HF BD sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## AlanC

Oxxford Perfect® blazer
BB button down
Polo tie
Drake's square
BB belt
Barry Bricken trousers
Nagrani socks
Alden shell NST


----------



## A.Squire

^I'll give it 3 out of 5 stars. Not my favorite, Alan...and I'm not sure why. Just okay.


*please note I have exceptionally high standards of trad. How did you rate it?

Curious,


----------



## AlanC

A.Squire said:


> ^I'll give it 3 out of 5 stars. Not my favorite, Alan...and I'm not sure why. Just okay.
> 
> *please note I have exceptionally high standards of trad. How did you rate it?


Oh, average, standard blazer wear. Your assessment probably isn't far off.


----------



## mcarthur

The trad style of AlanC attire is higher than both of my good friends valuation. AlanC you need to include your straw hat


----------



## Patrick06790

^^I'm with the Squire on this one. I think the tie would work better with a solid shirt. I don't know why I think this.

But I'd add a star for the socks, which are terrific.

Today I was hoping somebody would make a snotty remark about all the pink, but, alas, nobody did. Haspel jacket with darts that get lost in the pattern; a BB point collar because I didn't have any clean white buttondowns; thrifted Chaps tie; LE linen trousers; AE Randolphs; obnoxious socks; violent watch strap from Central; no-name thrifted pink silk square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Zegna shirt
BJ belt
Zegna chinos
Riga socks
JL penny loafers


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick - Looks good.


----------



## AldenPyle

Alan - I love the art deco elements to that outfit. 
Patrick - Perfect (give or take an inseam inch).


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A long wing blucher


----------



## A.Squire

^ Patrick, that jacket is $$$...well spent. 

Great colors in that jacket. 

Not crazy about the lapels, but "IIWII"/


----------



## Patrick06790

*The WTH Style Continues...*

Corbin seersucker sack, MacCluer ecru pinpoint bd, LE cotton bow, Bill's poplin M1P, Dressabout saddles, mystery square, EZ Reader with Central strap. Suede belt (unseen).

Before work:


































After work:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
RLP cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

I had Jantzen make a popover. Think I might get a couple more.


----------



## Jovan

That is great looking. Is it hard to remove? It seems rather fitted to be able to get your arms through.


----------



## mcarthur

patrick-
You are looking good


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick - Again, looking great!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Love the jacket. Very sharp


----------



## video2

^Thank you :icon_smile:


----------



## evanrose

ds23pallas said:


> Another suit handed down from my father, vintage late 70's. This one has shoulders that poke out a bit too much for my liking, but otherwise I like the lack of darts, and the flat front pants with cuffs. It is an odd shade of Aqua Velva blue, so I don't pull it out of the closet too often. Here I have it with a yellow OCBD, narrow knit tie and Church's in Real Cape Buck.


Does a quick reply reply in place or at the bottom of the thread? I suppose I'll find out.

What is the brand of your watch? Is it an antique? And is that a green alligator band?! Great look.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> ^^I'm with the Squire on this one. I think the tie would work better with a solid shirt. I don't know why I think this.
> 
> But I'd add a star for the socks, which are terrific.
> 
> Today I was hoping somebody would make a snotty remark about all the pink, but, alas, nobody did. Haspel jacket with darts that get lost in the pattern; a BB point collar because I didn't have any clean white buttondowns; thrifted Chaps tie; LE linen trousers; AE Randolphs; obnoxious socks; violent watch strap from Central; no-name thrifted pink silk square


Looking cool, Patrick....

hbs


----------



## paper clip

AP - (my 2 cents) popover is interesting, but it looks a little small - it fits like a shirt I would wear with a suit and not casually. I think that cut is casual and should fit a bit larger... Is it oxford cloth?


----------



## Duck

B2 country club trousers
Alden shell tassels
sack B2 blazer
tie shirt b2

fun pants for friday


----------



## JordanW

Duck said:


> B2 country club trousers
> Alden shell tassels
> sack B2 blazer
> tie shirt b2
> 
> fun pants for friday


Looking sharp Duck!

I noticed you VIC card. Man, I wish we still had Harris Teeter down here.


----------



## Duck

JordanW said:


> Looking sharp Duck!
> 
> I noticed you VIC card. Man, I wish we still had Harris Teeter down here.


For some reason this picture makes me look three times as big as I am. I wish we had a Harris Teeter here. I use that card at the beach house.


----------



## mcarthur

Nephew-
Nice looking attire!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A tassel slip on


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan - Thx. No problem gietting my arms through. Maybe a bit of twist to get it over my shoulders.

Clip - The effect I was going for was a cut like a slim fit polo but in a pinpoint oxford with a (3)bd collar. Like just a notch more put together than wearing a tennis shirt.


----------



## clemsontiger

Duck said:


> B2 country club trousers
> Alden shell tassels
> sack B2 blazer
> tie shirt b2
> 
> fun pants for friday


Beautiful flag; oh yeah the outfit is nice too.


----------



## Patrick06790

Sheesh.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Ferragamo belt
NM socks
testoni monkstraps
Lalique cologne


----------



## Untilted

AP, the popover is great.


----------



## ds23pallas

evanrose said:


> Does a quick reply reply in place or at the bottom of the thread? I suppose I'll find out.
> 
> What is the brand of your watch? Is it an antique? And is that a green alligator band?! Great look.


Evanrose,

Thank you. The watch is a 1963 Heuer Carrera manual (not an automatic). My father bought it new and a few years ago I had it cleaned and now it runs like new. I also added the green alligator band at the same time, just for something a bit different.

ds23pallas


----------



## mcarthur

Scala panama montecristi


----------



## farrago

*Bad Photo. What The H....*

Got to agree with Patrick. The Brookscool Poplin is quite fine.

The only drawback to the navy shade is that it shows every bit of cat hair, dust, etc.

Brookscool 3/2 sack
Mercer charcoal stripe OCBD
Brooks striped tie, ancient
Gingham pocket square










And an equally poor shot showing more of the suit to compare with Brownshoe's below.


----------



## Cowtown

Mercer Blue OCBD
LE khaki shorts
Minnetonka mocs
Navy and res surcingle belt


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
S&B needlepoint belt-flags
BB LHS


----------



## Brownshoe

*More BrooksCool for your perusal*

This is a recent model BrookksCool poplin sack suit in khaki. I'm about 6' tall but got a 43 Short because I liked the coat and sleeve length and trouser rise and the proportions in general better in that size--looks more retro to me.

I had the jacket taken in at the sides and all of the excess fabric removed from the trousers, which was considerable. Had the pants hemmed in the manner Phil described: with a double stitched seam (wrong terminology, probably) acting as a sort of faux cuff--in my case, about 1 3/4 inches high.

I like the result, I'm much more enthusiastic about it than I was about the full-cut, "proper" fitting size. That look is terrific on others, but my bland midwestern mien needs edgier support.

https://i37.tinypic.com/2sbtqo1.jpg

It would be cool to narrow the lapels...

red Press surcingle belt

https://i33.tinypic.com/10ojjvp.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DY cufflinks
NM tie
KS belt
Falke socks
JL bluchers
Zegna cologne


----------



## PittDoc

Brownshoe said:


> ...I liked the coat and sleeve length and trouser rise and the proportions in general better in that size--looks more retro to me.


Brownshoe - I think you accomplished your goal. Very modern and at the same time classic look. It's probably a result of my recent obsession with the AMC show "Mad Men" but I am truly envious of this look and fit. Well done.



Brownshoe said:


> I had the jacket taken in at the sides and all of the excess fabric removed from the trousers, which was considerable.


Did Brooks do the alterations? What's the $$ like?


----------



## cvac

+1 on the poplin suit, Brownshoe. Unfortunately, where I live having a good tailor do that kind of job right might have come close to the price of the suit on sale .


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Are the Brookscool suits that cotton/poly blend?

Looks nice (as always) BS, would love to hear more about the how (and how much) of taking the sides of the jacket in.


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt-sail boats
BB tassel slip on


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino panama


----------



## AlanC

Blistering hot today...

VS Montecristi
Norman Hilton Glen Plaid suit
H&K shirt
Brooks Brothers silk-cotton tie
Dunhill square
Facconable braces
Pantherella socks
ET Wright/Sanders double monks


----------



## mcarthur

^
I like the attire!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
JS sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
Chanel cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP shirt
BB braces
SF-neck tie
H-ps
A PTB


----------



## playdohh22

Alan - Very nice. I really like the Norman Hilton suit.


----------



## Topsider

Wore my new Rooster patch madras tie to work today. It brightened up my Monday. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

-Charcoal two button suit -- the label reads, "Tudor Collection; exclusive with Lewis & Thos. Saltz; Washington, D.C."
-BB blue candy stripe OCBD
-Vintage '50s Sulka tie
-Kent Wang pocket square
-Aniksdal silver tie clip
-Old Navy leather plaque belt
-Old Navy socks
-Allen Edmonds wholecuts


----------



## Topsider

^ Good job overall, but I can't help thinking that the finishing touch would be a classic, monogrammed engine-turned belt buckle. They don't even have to be your own initials. Vive la vintage!


----------



## Jovan

That's where I draw the line! Thanks though.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> That's where I draw the line! Thanks though.


I'm pretty sure monograms and argyle are on the same side o' the line, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Untilted

Topsider said:


> Wore my new Rooster patch madras tie to work today. It brightened up my Monday. :icon_smile:


I DIGG.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Jovan said:


> -Charcoal two button suit -- the label reads, "Tudor Collection; exclusive with Lewis & Thos. Saltz; Washington, D.C."
> -BB blue candy stripe OCBD
> -Vintage '50s Sulka tie
> -Kent Wang pocket square
> -Aniksdal silver tie clip
> -Old Navy leather plaque belt
> -Old Navy socks
> -Allen Edmonds wholecuts


Jovan,

I like the suit. In case you did not know it, Lewis & Thos. Saltz was an old DC store that went out of business about 20 years ago. It looks like it is in great shape.


----------



## Lawson

Jovan said:


> -Charcoal two button suit -- the label reads, "Tudor Collection; exclusive with Lewis & Thos. Saltz; Washington, D.C."
> -BB blue candy stripe OCBD
> -Vintage '50s Sulka tie
> -Kent Wang pocket square
> -Aniksdal silver tie clip
> -Old Navy leather plaque belt
> -Old Navy socks
> -Allen Edmonds wholecuts


The collar usually covers the side ponts of my knots. I assume that your top button is unbuttoned, your shirt's neck measurement is oversized, your tie knot is too small for the collar, or your tie knot has been nudged too far to your left. Otherwise, you look sharp.


----------



## Jovan

To all of what you said, no. It's a '50s tie, and thus very lightly lined. It produces a pretty small knot. I find it attractive to have a small knot in between long collar points, but it's not everyone's cup of tea. Thank you, though.


----------



## Jovan

Tom Buchanan said:


> Jovan,
> 
> I like the suit. In case you did not know it, Lewis & Thos. Saltz was an old DC store that went out of business about 20 years ago. It looks like it is in great shape.


Ah, thanks for the info. Marc Chevalier told me it was probably from the '80s or early '90s just judging by the details. Thankfully it doesn't look all that dated by a low gorge or anything. Pretty well made... fully canvassed. Armholes could stand to be higher, but I wasn't complaining at $6.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
BC sweater
Zegna chino
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
FM cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

Spent Friday/Sunday evenings with son volunteering at Festa Italiana--both of us in khaki shorts, PRL pique golfers, and "Sicilia" newsboy caps...

Following up this morning on phone call from corporate recruiter (Light at the end of the tunnel???):
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
BS regt--Royal Marines (navy-dark red/leaf green/gold stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
JAB ancient OTC socks--navy with pheasant motif
Cole-Haan (1980s vintage, Made in Maine) full strap loafers--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^I hope that at the end of the tunnel there will be good news for you


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
Burberry polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-whiskey LHS


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Sunday's look. Vintage madras 3/2 sack, 1960s. 2 inch silk knit tie. White pinpoint button down. Slim grey worsteds. Oxblood weejuns sans sox. 
https://www.imageshare.web.id/images/ejyekkm3frrubnqimr2.jpg
https://www.imageshare.web.id/images/dyd2pb148xjrdu9zj2mx.jpg
https://www.imageshare.web.id/images/7b6j1m2t7ubgm2cwqgcy.jpg

_Edit: Image tags removed due to ginormous size of the photos. --AlanC_


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Apologies for the huge photos. I was using a new image hosting site.


----------



## Jovan

I love that look. Nice job.


----------



## Topsider

^ That reminds me...I need to wear my black silk knit tie more often.


----------



## Untilted

bandofoutsiders, that is a superb look.


----------



## AldenPyle

HBS - Knock'em dead.


----------



## Patrick06790

^Nicely done, BOS.

I always get hotter on overcast days, don't know why. LE non-iron pinpoint (these have become my go-to shirts for sticky weather); thrifted tie; BB cotton jacket; Bean twills from STP mega-clearance; brand spanking new Weejuns.

I wish there were more unlined or minimally-lined cotton sports jackets out there.

Diet and exercise regimen seems to finally be paying some dividends. Pants are loose. Neck is receding. Now what to do about the wattles? I wonder if there is a wattle support group.

It was a long night.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
Chanel cologne


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Same thing today as in the photo, but with dark charcoal trousers.
1960s 3/2 sack, lighter-than-navy hopsack, hooked vent.
Short-point broadcloth tab collar shirt, white.
2 inch tie, light blue, burnt orange and navy.
Brown Full Brogues


----------



## The Louche

BOS,

I echo the comments of many; job well done on both recent sets of photos! You capture 60s trad SPOT ON. I think the glasses are the icing on the cake, also.

Louche


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A-whiskey chukkas


----------



## Untilted

BOS, _that_, sir, is TNSIL.

one of the best efforts i've seen.


----------



## Lawson

Untilted said:


> BOS, _that_, sir, is TNSIL.


with the exception of his five o'clock shadow. Stubble is not clothing, but it does take away from a Trad appearance.


----------



## wnh

Lawson said:


> with the exception of his five o'clock shadow. Stubble is not clothing, but it does take away from a Trad appearance.


All trads are clean-shaved? Tell us more, oh wise one.


----------



## AldenPyle

Bengal Stripe BC(3)BD Fun Shirt from Ships
Stone Poplin M2
Navy LE Surcingle
Russell Loafers


----------



## Brownshoe

Patrick, lean and mean suits you. Sharp!

Love it, BoO. I wore those frames in college, and you're making me want to get a new pair. So cool.

pretty trad today...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
DG pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Yeah, I guess the stubble and the train wreck of a flat aren't very trad. When I'm a fully bearded alcoholic author with a train wreck of a house, THEN, I'll be trad. 

Sorry again about the massive photos. I tried to resize but it didn't work. Not gonna use that image hosting site again.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Today's look. Still haven't shaved.
Vintage 3/2 suit from Richmond Brothers. Charcoal pinstripe.
Light Blue and white stripe club collar shirt from Hardy Aimes, Black white and red repp. Gold collar pin. 
Black Florsheim Imperials


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-ravello straight tip blucher


----------



## Jovan

BOS: Amazing. I didn't even know they made narrow lapelled 3/2 coats back then... thought it was just a smattering of Ivy League meets mod with Thom Browne's suits.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Jovan said:


> BOS: Amazing. I didn't even know they made narrow lapelled 3/2 coats back then... thought it was just a smattering of Ivy League meets mod with Thom Browne's suits.


The suit I'm wearing isn't that old, I'd say mid 1960s. There has always been a variety of lapel widths available. The myth is that everything was narrow in the 50s and 60s and got wide in the 70s and 80s, but old Brooks sacks from the 1950s still have a normal width lapel by today's standards. Plus the beautiful thing about sacks is, regardless of the era, they fit pretty much the same, so it's fairly easy to make a 70s sack look more 60s by narrowing the lapels and asking the tailor to welt (lap, stitched-edge, etc) the lapels and pocket flaps. Thom Browne took his look from the old Brooks and other Ivy suits, so it's not surprising that he copies the lapel roll. 3/2 suits aren't mod though, quite the opposite is true, a 'mod' suit in the standard sense of the word is a straight 3-button with darts.

Check out Roger Stirling's three piece dream:

Narrow lapels and a 3/2 sack. I would mug him for that suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Isaia pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Puig cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

Cool enough last night for the hopsack blazer. Bucks are the JC Penney cheapos, $15 on sale last summer. I bought two pairs.


----------



## wnh

^ How are the bucks? I bought two pairs of Dockers 'leather' dress shoes, at $50 each, a couple of years back -- and have long since gotten rid of them. Not even worth half that. I would think bucks would be more forgiving.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Love the bowtie Patrick!


----------



## Runfellow

mcarthur said:


> Optimo montecristi superfino


Mac, you always have the best hats around for sure, so I figured I'd ask you for some advice. Do you always pay full price for your Panamas or do you have a dealer that you know offers reasonable (under $400 or so) prices for the hats? I've been looking to get a decent short-brimmed Panama for a while now, but am unsure where to go to. I've been more than impressed by the Akubra fedora I got a couple years ago, but I'd also like to experience another brand.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> ^ How are the bucks? I bought two pairs of Dockers 'leather' dress shoes, at $50 each, a couple of years back -- and have long since gotten rid of them. Not even worth half that. I would think bucks would be more forgiving.


They don't have the traditional red sole, and I doubt they'll last forever, but I wore them tonight because it was raining and I was driving a group in the van. A good time for an essentially disposable shoe.

They are perfectly comfortable. At $50 or so, which is the current JCP web price, I'd think twice, but at last year's liquidation price it was a no-brainer.


----------



## Pelican

Patrick-- 

Looks good. I like the bow-tie, PS combo.


----------



## mcarthur

Runfellow said:


> Mac, you always have the best hats around for sure, so I figured I'd ask you for some advice. Do you always pay full price for your Panamas or do you have a dealer that you know offers reasonable (under $400 or so) prices for the hats? I've been looking to get a decent short-brimmed Panama for a while now, but am unsure where to go to. I've been more than impressed by the Akubra fedora I got a couple years ago, but I'd also like to experience another brand.


Thank you! My hats come from Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat Company located in Chicage. I would look at the fedora lounge website, nogginstops.com website, panamabob website and Art Fawcett


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A-cigar chukkas


----------



## Naval Gent

mcarthur said:


> Thank you! My hats come from Graham Thompson at Optimo Hat Company located in Chicage. I would look at the fedora lounge website, nogginstops.com website, panamabob website and Art Fawcett


Nobody asked me, but I have a Panama Bob hat, and am very happy with it. He has all grades, and you can get something quite nice for under $400. Beware if you have a long oval head shape, however. I had to get Art Fawcett reblock mine to better suit my narrow noggin.

Scott


----------



## mcarthur

^your input is always greatly appreciated


----------



## Untilted

looks good.

B-shoe: what blazer is that?


----------



## Brownshoe

I agree










Untilted, that's a thing I picked up at Urban Outfitters, if you can believe it.

https://www.urbanoutfitters.com/urb...te&navCount=28&navAction=poppushpush&color=41

I love it. It has NO padding or structure but is shaped nicely, has narrow lapels, sits right on the shoulders, drapes well, and weighs as much as a shirt. I'm wearing it all the time this summer--I've been looking for something like this forever. The sleeves were insanely long, had to get them shortened.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DG pant
BJ belt
Pantherella cotton socks
DE bluchers
Kenzo cologne


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

lime green Lacoste polo
Bills M2 flat front khaki shorts
Timex easy reader on grosgrain strap
Royden shot shell belt
LL Bean blucher mocs
topped off with a Titleist navy blue visor


----------



## ds23pallas

Brownshoe said:


> I agree
> 
> I love it. It has NO padding or structure but is shaped nicely, has narrow lapels, sits right on the shoulders, drapes well, and weighs as much as a shirt. I'm wearing it all the time this summer--I've been looking for something like this forever. The sleeves were insanely long, had to get them shortened.


I think the favourite of my recent Polo Rugby haul is this one - the Oxford cloth.


----------



## Untilted

^good jacket indeed.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RLP OCBD
H-ps
H-neck tie
BB braces
A-NST


----------



## Patrick06790

Stupid cleaners pressed both my poplin sacks wrong, but luckily the Whirlpool Monster Steamer remedied the situation. Wool might not have been so forgiving.

Weight loss is a little dramatic here. Five weeks ago I could barely fasten these trousers. Now I need to punch an extra hole in the belt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Prada shirt
Etro pant
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Pat-
You are looking good.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

RLP BD sport shirt
Berle khakis
S&B needlepoint belt-bow ties
A-LHS


----------



## AlanC

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
H&H tie
BB linen square
Trafalgar LE braces
Pantherella socks
Cheaney suede semibrogues


----------



## TMMKC

^Well done, Alan! I like your shoes a lot.


----------



## S.Otto

Alan nice club collar shirt.


----------



## Patrick06790

Lazy day off. Lady friend and I were going to go fishing but it rained buckets so we decided to hang out, make dinner, watch a movie. Steak, corn, big salad. But the DVD player is on the fritz, so we made do with Boston vs. New York and idle banter.

This is the one who resembles Mrs. Peel. Also the young Lauren Bacall. I think I have slipped into a parallel universe; reality should be reasserting itself soon.

LL Bean seersucker shirt, LLB shorts, Leatherman belt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

CK jacket
Brioni shirt
DG pant
Brioni belt
RLP socks
Ramano bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

In a largely successful effort to impress a girl I have cleaned my place up to the point where the dining table may now be used for the purpose. It usually hosts a wide variety of crap. No more.

I am meeting her later so I have attempted to do something slightly better than my usual day off stuff - old LL Bean seersucker shirt, Bean super lightweight trousers, Weejuns, belt I bought from AlanC, this is its first public showing.



















I've been in bachelor mode for quite a while now, and I forgot how weird dating can be. Perceptions get skewed.

Here, for instance, is how I see her:










But here, alas, is how I see myself:


----------



## Sartre

^ "I'll meet you tonight under the moon. Oh, I can see you now -- you and the moon. You wear a necktie so I'll know you."


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## Duck

Uncle,

Is that a new hat holder? I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-wing tip boot


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Stupid cleaners pressed both my poplin sacks wrong, but luckily the Whirlpool Monster Steamer remedied the situation. Wool might not have been so forgiving.
> 
> Weight loss is a little dramatic here. Five weeks ago I could barely fasten these trousers. Now I need to punch an extra hole in the belt.


Looking *very* good, Patrick!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness--yet again...*

Have been working from home; got another corporate HR call this morning...Thursday was the last time I did the full go-to-the-office kit:

BB OCBD--pink
Resilio 1980 vintage repp (3.125" wide)--burgundy/hunter guard stripe*
LLB khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL golf socks--hunter
Alden/JAB ancient tassel loafers--burgundy calf
BB 3/2 Madison navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Have been existing in PRL golfers, BB shorts, 501s, and LLB twills/khakis;
Look for a BD and tie tomorrow--going by ResumeCrafters.

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

*Inherited from our dear friend, sometime pastor, and elder brother figure, Father David Charles Lynch...Wish he was still here to wear it.


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick - Looks nice. Who is the suit by?


----------



## Patrick06790

^ J. Press, not sure of the vintage. I've lost enough weight I am tempted to have the trousers taken in, but a) poplin doesn't alter well, I am told and b) I am sure to get fat again.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Patrick, stick with the books and the messy dining room table. Women will only sap your will to live. Eventually.


----------



## Cowtown

Alan,

Nice club collar shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Barneys shirt
JV pant
Cartier belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
JV cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Running errands, seeing consultant at ResumeCrafters, otherwise staying out of trouble:
BB pinpoint BD--navy tattersall on white
BS repp--St Marylebone Cricket Touring (navy/cardinal red/gold narrow stripes)
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
AE Paxton penny loafers--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--white linen

The young one is in Oxford, Ohio for the week--National Junior Classical League convention at Miami University; mrs hbs has decided we will be young again, at least for a few days.

Enjoy! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Cowtown

Pressidential charcoal suit
Mercer blue banker stripe forward point
Press red elephant emblematic tie
Alden BB cordo tassels


----------



## wnh

- Hathaway shirt, white w/ blue pencil stripe pinpoint button-down
- American Living navy cotton jacket (yeah, _that_ one), because even though it's summer I have to dress for cold weather at work -- rather than balancing the effects of summer, the people who program the air conditioner are apparently more interested in negating it
- Bills M2, khaki chamois cloth
- Brooks Brothers burgundy calfskin belt
- J. Crew cotton argyles, hunger green with navy and tan diamonds
- low-vamp Bass Weejuns in burgundy


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
Burberry polo shirt
Bills khakis
H- ps
A-wing tip boots


----------



## B R A N D X®

Patrick06790 said:


> This is the one who resembles Mrs. Peel. Also the young Lauren Bacall. I think I have slipped into a parallel universe; reality should be reasserting itself soon.
> ]


My God Man.......Bacall in her 20's was the most stunning example of femme fatale to ever draw breath......not that she hasn't aged beautifully because she has.

Good luck with that!

"Too Have and Have Not".......Oh......My.....God!

I've known this since joining this forum but now my strong suspicions/assumptions have been confirmed.....You are The Man!:icon_smile:


----------



## a4audi08

havent been in this thread for a while now and i definitely see the difference HBS


----------



## ComboOrgan

Here is my first contribution to this thread.

I wore this to dinner last weekend. Unfortunately, my lady exercised her veto power over the bowtie before we got out the door :icon_scratch:










O'Connell's blazer
Talbott bowtie
Hickey shirt
LE ribbon belt
LE pants


----------



## Patrick06790

^ You gotta fight for your right to wear the bow tie. Maybe without the ribbon belt.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Nice work, ComboOrgan. Yes way.

Throw on some jeans? And suddenly the bow tie is marvelous, if it's not already.


----------



## stfu

*flip that photo!*

This is a suggestion that some might not have givent thought to:

:teacha:

For those who take photos using a camera and mirror, you might go through the quick task of "flipping" the digital photo before uploading, therebye placing your pocket square/wedding band/watch etc where you usually wear it. Just a thought! (I know some do this already, and I apologize if it has already been mentioned. I do appreciate all that take the time to post any photo.)


----------



## wnh

^ Or, you could download the photo and flip it yourself.


----------



## stfu

wnh said:


> ^ Or, you could download the photo and flip it yourself.


If your intention was to get me to stop "complaining" about such a minor thing, then OK, it will work and I won't mention it after this post. I regret I did in the first place now. But, for the record, it would make more sense for an OP to do the flipping once before posting, for various reasons. Again, it was just a thought.


----------



## wnh

stfu said:


> If your intention was to get me to stop "complaining" about such a minor thing, then OK, it will work and I won't mention it after this post. I regret I did in the first place now. But, for the record, it would make more sense for an OP to do the flipping once before posting, for various reasons. Again, it was just a thought.


Not at all. The reversed pictures don't bother me, as I can still understand what they would look like with, say, the pocket square on the other side, and since the majority of an outfit is symmetrical anyway. But if it bothers you enough that you want people to flip the pictures, you could do the same amount of work that you're calling them to do and achieve the same result. Just a thought.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A- long wing blucher


----------



## Duck

B2 pants, shirt
Jefferson clothing madras tie, skinny. Jefferson clothing sadly died out years ago.
AA 406
B2 sack blazer
Polo loafers


----------



## mcarthur

^ nephew-
nice attire! keep the pen out of the shirt pocket


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> ^ nephew-
> nice attire! keep the pen out of the shirt pocket


Your right Uncle. I also need to rethink the length of my sleeves, a little long.

Whenever my Uncle gives you advice, you better pay attention. He knows best. My wife agrees and says hello Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> Your right Uncle. I also need to rethink the length of my sleeves, a little long.
> 
> Whenever my Uncle gives you advice, you better pay attention. He knows best. My wife agrees and says hello Uncle.


Thank you! You give me much too much credit


----------



## The Louche

Duck,

I know that it is hotly debated, but I am sometimes in favor of a sleeve that is a smidge too long. Why? Because it is nearly impossible for all of your shirt sleeves to be the exact same length, and it is impossible for all your jacket sleeves to be the exact same length. By wearing a shirt sleeve just a touch long, you ensure that you will always show cuff. Maybe a bit too much in some instances (i.e. with some jackets), but thats better than not at all in other instances IMHO...

Thoughts?

Louche

P.S. Sleeve length keeps me up at night all the damn time...


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday/Thursday*

Yesterday on the road:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS repp--ruby w/marigold bar "Kennedy" stripes
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
JP surcingle--burgundy
PRL Argylls--navy/burgundy/olive, old gold rakers
Ancient Cole-Haan full-strap penny loafers--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Today, at ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter/cardinal)
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL golf socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs, waxed & buffed
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--silk fox-hunt motif print

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Interview Monday @ 9:00 am...


----------



## Patrick06790

The Louche said:


> Duck,
> 
> I know that it is hotly debated, but I am sometimes in favor of a sleeve that is a smidge too long. Why? Because it is nearly impossible for all of your shirt sleeves to be the exact same length, and it is impossible for all your jacket sleeves to be the exact same length. By wearing a shirt sleeve just a touch long, you ensure that you will always show cuff. Maybe a bit too much in some instances (i.e. with some jackets), but thats better than not at all in other instances IMHO...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Louche
> 
> P.S. Sleeve length keeps me up at night all the damn time...


That's my thinking, and the reason I have a set of sleeve garters.


----------



## Duck

The Louche said:


> Duck,
> 
> I know that it is hotly debated, but I am sometimes in favor of a sleeve that is a smidge too long. Why? Because it is nearly impossible for all of your shirt sleeves to be the exact same length, and it is impossible for all your jacket sleeves to be the exact same length. By wearing a shirt sleeve just a touch long, you ensure that you will always show cuff. Maybe a bit too much in some instances (i.e. with some jackets), but thats better than not at all in other instances IMHO...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Louche
> 
> P.S. Sleeve length keeps me up at night all the damn time...


It does usually work that way, but these particular sleeves are an inch too long (insert joke). I never really liked that particular B2 shirt, just fit poorly. Might become my grilling shirt.


----------



## Duck

hbs midwest said:


> Yesterday on the road:
> BB OCBD--blue university stripe
> BS repp--ruby w/marigold bar "Kennedy" stripes
> LLB twills, usual specs--sage
> JP surcingle--burgundy
> PRL Argylls--navy/burgundy/olive, old gold rakers
> Ancient Cole-Haan full-strap penny loafers--burgundy calf
> BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
> PS--linen/cotton, burgundy
> 
> Today, at ResumeCrafters:
> BB OCBD--yellow
> BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter/cardinal)
> LLB khakis, usual specs
> BB surcingle--hunter
> PRL golf socks--hunter
> Gokey/Orvis mocs, waxed & buffed
> Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
> PS--silk fox-hunt motif print
> 
> Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:
> 
> hbs
> 
> PS: Interview Monday @ 9:00 am...


Good luck with the interview. Keep us posted on it.


----------



## wnh

The Louche said:


> Duck,
> 
> I know that it is hotly debated, but I am sometimes in favor of a sleeve that is a smidge too long. Why? Because it is nearly impossible for all of your shirt sleeves to be the exact same length, and it is impossible for all your jacket sleeves to be the exact same length. By wearing a shirt sleeve just a touch long, you ensure that you will always show cuff. Maybe a bit too much in some instances (i.e. with some jackets), but thats better than not at all in other instances IMHO...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> Louche
> 
> P.S. Sleeve length keeps me up at night all the damn time...


I'm of the opposite opinion. I'd rather my sleeves be a little too short and not show cuff than have too much cuff showing. (Of course, this is all theoretical since I rarely wear a jacket, but still.) I think fewer people will notice a jacket sleeve that appears too long than will notice a jacket sleeve that appears too short. But if I were going to sleeve garter route like Patrick, I'd try to err on the side of my sleeves being too long.


----------



## Naval Gent

Duck said:


> It does usually work that way, but these particular sleeves are an inch too long (insert joke). I never really liked that particular B2 shirt, just fit poorly. Might become my grilling shirt.


Just move the buttons in a quarter inch. The shirt cuffs won't slide down on your hand quite as much.

Cheaper than a new shirt.

Scott

PS - I've actually done this while wearing the shirt (not entirely recommended)


----------



## The Louche

^

Duck,

You kill me. I think its hilarious/awsome that you risk even a marginal BB shirt to the whims of crackling grill meat. Good work. The next time I grill, I'll wear a shirt and bowtie in your honor.


----------



## Duck

The Louche said:


> ^
> 
> Duck,
> 
> You kill me. I think its hilarious/awsome that you risk even a marginal BB shirt to the whims of crackling grill meat. Good work. The next time I grill, I'll wear a shirt and bowtie in your honor.


I appreciate it! I also wear aprons, I care more about my trousers than my shirts.


----------



## mcarthur

HBS-
Good luck on Monday morning!


----------



## mcarthur

^ It is much more enjoyable to supervise the support staff that does the grilling


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
BB PTB


----------



## Cowtown

Olive poplin suit from O'Connells
Forward point white broadcloth from O'Connells
BB Makers burgundy rep tie (recently thrifted for $4)
BB Peal brown captoe oxfords
Timex Expedition with Centraal Watch #1 band


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> That's my thinking, and the reason I have a set of sleeve garters.


Why not just move the buttons? That'll keep the sleeves from going past your thumb. The sleeve garters can then just be used to keep excess fabric from getting in your way.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H- ps
A-Indy boot


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Why not just move the buttons? That'll keep the sleeves from going past your thumb. The sleeve garters can then just be used to keep excess fabric from getting in your way.


One of these days I will learn how to sew buttons, and embark on just such a project.


----------



## Jovan

I'm not _perfect_ at it yet, but no one will notice anyway. I've got somewhat small wrists (8" around) so the shirts that come with only one button on the cuff (like Brooks) will slide down to my thumb at rest. Pretty annoying.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Wednesday, July 30, 2008
Zegna jacket
Brioni polo
Levis 501
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
JV Converse All-Stars
Prada cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

Thursday, July 31, 2008
Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Theory pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati loafers
AOS cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

August 1, 2008
JC coat
LP shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Grenson ankle-boots
Guerlain cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

August 2, 2008
Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
RLP socks
DE monkstraps
Creed Cologne


----------



## Cowtown

Patch madras shorts
Red polo shirt
Minnetonka moccasins
Timex Expedition watch with red/white/navy stripe


----------



## Reddington

Have a nice weekend. :icon_smile:

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice argyles


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Jovan

kitonbrioni said:


> August 2, 2008
> Kiton sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Brioni shirt
> Prada pant
> NM belt
> RLP socks
> DE monkstraps
> Creed Cologne


Was the quadruple posting really necessary?


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt-sail boats
BB tassel slip on


----------



## wnh

Jovan said:


> Was the quadruple posting really necessary?


He was posting his outfits for the past four days. I, for one, benefited from knowing what brand of each item he was wearing during that period.


----------



## wnh

Patrick06790 said:


>


I can't put my finger on why, but I _really_ like this. Perhaps it's what seems to me a softness of color of each item so that the whole is wonderfully stylish and yet perfectly subtle. It says "Yeah, it's summer" as opposed to "HEY DID YOU KNOW IT WAS SUMMER LOOK AT ALL THESE COLORS AND I HOPE YOU GO TO HELL IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT I'M WEARING AND EVEN IF YOU DO!?!?!"

Anyway, what's the jacket made of? And where's the tie from?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Michael cologne


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


>


Excellent jacket. Where, may I ask, did you acquire it?


----------



## Halifax

Reddington said:


> Have a nice weekend. :icon_smile:
> 
> Cheers.


Definitely wore those socks during my shift last night. They were noticed by the only other employee in the store. The lesson here, excellent sock choice.


----------



## Patrick06790

wnh said:


> I can't put my finger on why, but I _really_ like this. Perhaps it's what seems to me a softness of color of each item so that the whole is wonderfully stylish and yet perfectly subtle. It says "Yeah, it's summer" as opposed to "HEY DID YOU KNOW IT WAS SUMMER LOOK AT ALL THESE COLORS AND I HOPE YOU GO TO HELL IF YOU DON'T LIKE WHAT I'M WEARING AND EVEN IF YOU DO!?!?!"
> 
> Anyway, what's the jacket made of? And where's the tie from?





Reddington said:


> Excellent jacket. Where, may I ask, did you acquire it?


BB jacket, 55 wool, 45 silk, eBay
Paul Stuart knit tie, thrifted
LL Bean chinos, label cut out from STP
New Weejuns, starting to show a little wear


----------



## mcarthur

Borsalino panama


----------



## mcarthur

Berle khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt-bow ties
BB LHS


----------



## Untilted

Patrick06790 said:


> BB jacket, 55 wool, 45 silk, eBay
> Paul Stuart knit tie, thrifted
> LL Bean chinos, label cut out from STP
> New Weejuns, starting to show a little wear


those lapels look huge...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Barneys shirt
BJ pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
JS cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Ongoing Madness of Monday*

Phone interview at 9:00 am (glad the recruiter can't see me!); on to ResumeCrafters:

LLB blue chambray BD
BS bow--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/deep red/corn yellow)
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, butter yellow
Fresh haircut/beardtrim, as of Friday

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-wing tip bal


----------



## Reddington

A rare warm and sunny day here today.


















Seersucker jacket with linen trousers.

Cheers.


----------



## TMMKC

^Beautiful tie, Reddington.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Patrick- looking sharp, consider a seltzer syphon.


----------



## Reddington

TMMKC said:


> ^Beautiful tie, Reddington.


Thank you very much.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY leather sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Zegna shirt
LP pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Tommy cologne


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

TMMKC said:


> ^Beautiful tie, Reddington.


+ 1 on that.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-cap toe boot


----------



## Reddington

Working from home today and enjoying the nice weather we're having, so blue OCBD, khaki shorts, and boat shoes.

Cheers.


----------



## marmer

Naval Gent said:


> Just move the buttons in a quarter inch. The shirt cuffs won't slide down on your hand quite as much.
> 
> Cheaper than a new shirt.
> 
> Scott
> 
> PS - I've actually done this while wearing the shirt (not entirely recommended)


I commend you and your double-jointed thumbs, sir. The only thing I've ever done like that is iron a jacket sleeve while wearing it. Yes, I am the reason why the iron manufacturers put that warning about not ironing clothes while wearing them.

I have also filed a chipped tooth using the metal file on my Leatherman tool. Figured I'd quit when it started to hurt. It got smooth first.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Magli jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
CH socks
JL balmorals
Cartier cologne


----------



## Calle

Silk/wool Hugo Boss Blazer (What's the pattern called?)
OCBD from Harvie and Hudson
Tie from Törnstens


----------



## Patrick06790

More from my new series "Great Men Perched On the Arm of the Perfectly Decent Couch Obtained From the Dump" -

BB jacket, cotton - from member mack112something, who often has good Tradly items, in excellent shape, for reasonable prices. Check him out in the Sales forum sometime; I've had nothing but good experiences.
Nordstrom pinpoint bd (eBay)
J. Crew tie (sale table - 10 bucks or so)
Bean Space Age poplins (paid retail, gack)
Old pair of Weejuns, resoled and doing fine


----------



## The Louche

Patrick,

I'm always impressed. Keep up the good work. What's your take on Nordstrom's shirts? I have a JWN herringbone right now that I like a lot. I'm not too sure how durable it will be, though. I had some regular label Nordstroms shirts a while back that melted rather quickly...


----------



## Patrick06790

The Louche said:


> Patrick,
> 
> I'm always impressed. Keep up the good work. What's your take on Nordstrom's shirts? I have a JWN herringbone right now that I like a lot. I'm not too sure how durable it will be, though. I had some regular label Nordstroms shirts a while back that melted rather quickly...


I only have a few, and they seem fine. I recently picked up two pinpoint bds - the white above and a blue - I suspect they are 10 years old or so. I suppose it's the "regular" label, just has the store's name.


----------



## stfu

TMMKC said:


> ^Beautiful tie, Reddington.


Late, but Agreed.


----------



## video2

Calle said:


> Silk/wool Hugo Boss Blazer (What's the pattern called?)
> OCBD from Harvie and Hudson
> Tie from Törnstens


Nice combination. Like this jacket :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD sport shirt
Lilly Pulitizer-ps
Bills khakis
A-NST blucher


----------



## Reddington

BB linen 3/2 sack 
vintage Omega



















Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790

Undarted, twin vent Brooks Brothers jacket. What the hell.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
OC shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Darphin cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick and Reddington-
Nice attire!


----------



## Calle

Sweet outfit Patrick! I think the pattern and color of the jacket looks awesome.



video2 said:


> Nice combination. Like this jacket :icon_smile:


Thanks


----------



## Sartre

Patrick06790 said:


> Undarted, twin vent Brooks Brothers jacket. What the hell.


Jacket is phenomenal. How old is it?

tjs


----------



## Calle

Sartre said:


> Jacket is phenomenal. How old is it?
> 
> tjs


The blog linked in his signatures reveals its' age .


----------



## Patrick06790

^I'm guessing 1970s.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-NST boots


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday*

Spent the last couple days working from home in PRL golfers and BB shorts--no great style statement; errands downtown today, then on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--burgundy university stripe
BS repp--St Marylebone Cricket Touring (cardinal/navy/gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL gneneric socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers (1989-90 vintage)--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

More than a little rumpled at the end of a long, hot day.


----------



## Reddington

BB pink OCBD
BB olive chinos
PRL tie
Orivs navy 3/2 sack 
KW pocket square
J&M saddle bucks


























Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
CC cologne


----------



## Joe Beamish

Man. People are bringing it strong lately. Looking good. Summer's full glory.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> New Weejuns, starting to show a little wear.


What's the colour like on those things? Is it a dark purple, or more reddish?


----------



## Patrick06790

Doctor Damage said:


> What's the colour like on those things? Is it a dark purple, or more reddish?


The latter


----------



## JayJay

Reddington said:


> BB pink OCBD
> BB olive chinos
> PRL tie
> Orivs navy 3/2 sack
> KW pocket square
> J&M saddle bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Terrific!!!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Doctor Damage said:


> What's the colour like on those things? Is it a dark purple, or more reddish?





Patrick06790 said:


> The latter.


Good, thank you.

The photos I've seen on the internet make them look purple. It must be a camera false colour trick, like how black suede often looks grey in digital photos posted here and elsewhere.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo milan straw


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Berle khakis
H-ps
A- VTIP blucher


----------



## Laxplayer

Patrick, that is one cool jacket. One of the best I have ever seen.


----------



## Reddington

Cool and sunny here today. Feeling less than inspired, hence the rather ordinary attire.

Have a nice weekend all.

Cheers.

BB sweater
JC chinos
no name polo shirt
Central Watch band
Timex watch
Jack Purcell's, white canvas


----------



## KeithR

I really like the watchband.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
LP shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Barneys ankle boot
Armani cologne


----------



## marmer

*Fat Bald Guy style, part three*

Yes, I know. I should show more shirt cuff. But time and budget require me to visit the tailor only rarely.
---------------
Inspired by Patrick's and Will's recent efforts, a little harder edged warm weather look:



















Ralph Lauren tropical weight black/white houndstooth jacket, ventless
John Clarendon tropical weight charcoal wool slacks
LE OCBD, cream
Murano vintage-print tie
Dillards cream silk pocket square
Rice University twenty-year service pin (I only wear it when working a concert)
Panama hat
Florsheim Comfortech black plain-toe oxfords

GTH colors and medium blue. I love medium blue as a navy blazer alternative in hot weather.



















Ralph Lauren tropical weight medium blue jacket, ventless
JC Penney Towncraft cotton khakis
LE OCBD, cream
Mount Royal striped tie (a hand-me-down from my boss)
Dillards steel blue pocket square
Khaki cotton driving cap
Florsheim Comfortech cordovan loafers

Roll up your sleeves and get to work! Narrow ties are back!










Same shirt, pants, and shoes.
Handmade cotton madras tie, made for me by my wife in 1990!
Light blue cotton driving cap

I love my Haspel, really I do, so here it is again, this time with a spectacular Lands End paisley tie and again with the saddle shoes and Panama hat:



















Finally, an outfit inspired by the colors of the seashore:



















Roundtree and Yorke tan cotton twill jacket
Roundtree and Yorke cotton khakis
LE OCBD, blue
Dior bow tie, orange and burgundy paisley
Joske's madras pocket square
Florsheim Comfortech cordovan loafers
Summer Club jippa-jappa style straw hat


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo montecristi superfino


----------



## mcarthur

Berle khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt-sail boats
BB LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Calle

_

Hugo Boss Silk/Wool jacket
Navy French Bengal shirt from H&H
Linnen slacks from Sunwill
Brown Yard Boots from RM Williams

Beer drinking outfit
_


----------



## video2

^Great look, but I'd like light (grey may be) shoes here. jacket is super:icon_smile:


----------



## mjo_1

Typical warm summer day in Oklahoma.

Brooks navy sack blazer
Bills Khakis blue and off white seersucker trousers
White LE OCBD
Press madras bow 
J&M tan bucks

Wish I had a digital camera....I love this look.


----------



## Untilted

marmer, most of your jackets are way too long. Are these "regular"s? if so, you should go with "short"s next time. The seersucker trouser break is a bit too much too IMO.

Just trying to add some value...


----------



## msphotog

I was thinking Marmer's jackets were longs, and they needed to be regular. I like the overall look a lot, but the jackets could be shorter.

Just trying to help!:icon_smile:

Mark S.


----------



## mcarthur

Bills khakis
RLP polo shirt
S&B needlepoint belt-flags
BB tassel slip on


----------



## mcarthur

Scala panama montecristi


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne


----------



## JohnnyVegas

I love marmer's outfits. Fantastic stuff. Even if the clothes are not tailored perfectly (mine aren't).


----------



## marmer

msphotog said:


> I was thinking Marmer's jackets were longs, and they needed to be regular. I like the overall look a lot, but the jackets could be shorter.
> 
> Just trying to help!:icon_smile:
> 
> Mark S.


Tilt and MS, you're right! I've always liked them roomy, especially when I've had to carry a bunch of stuff on my belt. But in looking at the pictures, they're too long. Next time I buy a jacket I will try a "short." I always thought I should use a "regular" because I'm average height and heavy, but these are _clearly_ too long. And thanks to you both for your good-natured candor. Thanks, too, JohnnyVegas, for the kind words.
Lesson learned: only post close-ups! :icon_smile:

PS -- Tilt, I thought I could get by w/o braces for the seersucker picture, but my pants must have ridden down a little. With braces, they break perfectly, but you're right, in this picture it looks like I could be walking on them!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo
panama montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A- LHS


----------



## paper clip

Reddington said:


> BB pink OCBD
> BB olive chinos
> PRL tie
> Orivs navy 3/2 sack
> KW pocket square
> J&M saddle bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Reddington - Superb. Great look. More proof that pink is the greatest color OCBD.

Patrick - you're inspiring as usual. Great find on that BB vintage coat. I doubt many other could pull it off as well as you do.


----------



## Reddington

JC unconstructed khaki jacket
BB OCBD
BB bow
LE chinos
PRL pocket square
West Marine belt
JC argyles
LLB loafers


----------



## xcubbies

Kiton hat
Kiton shoes
Brioni sox
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
Hermes slacks
Bass World tie


----------



## wannaB1L

Blue, white, green and yellow madras pants.

Brown t-shirt

flip flops


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
MJ cologne


----------



## Calle

video2 said:


> ^Great look, but I'd like light (grey may be) shoes here. jacket is super:icon_smile:


Thanks!

Yeah, you're probably right about the shoes. A pair of clarks desert boots would look nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Andy Roo

*Stealing Thunder*










Cable Car Clothiers madras three-button sack
Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD
Lands' End black silk knit tie
Bills Khakis M1
Cabela's British Military Belt
Timex Easy Reader on navy/yellow grosgrain
Wigwam cream wool athletic socks
Bass Weejuns, burgundy


----------



## Pelican

Reddington said:


> JC unconstructed khaki jacket
> BB OCBD
> BB bow
> LE chinos
> PRL pocket square
> West Marine belt
> JC argyles
> LLB loafers


That's a nice jacket-- who makes it?


----------



## Reddington

Pelican said:


> That's a nice jacket-- who makes it?


Thanks. J. Crew.


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Truzzi shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
RLP socks
DE ankle boots
Boucheron cologne


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Andy Roo said:


> Cable Car Clothiers madras three-button sack
> Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD
> Lands' End black silk knit tie
> Bills Khakis M1
> Cabela's British Military Belt
> Timex Easy Reader on navy/yellow grosgrain
> Wigwam cream wool athletic socks
> Bass Weejuns, burgundy


Beautiful jacket. Great accessories. Well done.


----------



## The Louche

^ Andy Roo,

Great effect overall! I do question your inclusion of a black tie in this ensemble, however. Don't you think that, given the absence of black shoes and belt, a navy tie might be a better choice? Am I crazy for not wanting to break the "no brown with black rule?"


----------



## marmer

Andy Roo,

Great outfit! I love that jacket. I understand the black tie -- it's to try to calm things down a little.


----------



## paper clip

Haven't posted any photos in a while - this outfit is no real reason to do so compared with the nifty jackets we've been seeing, but I just felt like posting an "everyday" sort of get-up.

Basic casual day at the office - no clients or court.

LE polo (my usual hemmed sleeves, no pocket - though I have some with pocket)
LE surcingle - khaki with navy stripe
Wenger swiss army watch with Central navy strap (I've given up on my other colored bands as too "twee" for me and have been using this one exclusively this summer)



















Bills M1 poplins (with my favored micro-break)



















Byford argyle socks
Nordstrom saddle bucks

Have a good day all.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

paper clip said:


> ...
> Byford argyle socks
> Nordstrom saddle bucks...


Brilliant sock/shoe combo!


----------



## wnh

The Louche said:


> ^ Andy Roo,
> 
> Great effect overall! I do question your inclusion of a black tie in this ensemble, however. Don't you think that, given the absence of black shoes and belt, a navy tie might be a better choice? Am I crazy for not wanting to break the "no brown with black rule?"


I think the black tie is fine, especially since it's a knit tie and is therefore quite casual.

That is one of the more beautiful madras jackets I've seen. I'm navy, red, and yellow with envy.


----------



## videocrew

Got married this weekend:

Rehearsal dinner: 
BB Navy Sack Blazer
BB Uni Stripe OCBD
LE Premium Khakis
BB Argyll & Sutherland Bow
Weejuns
Timex Easy Reader on BB grosgrain strap

Ceremony
BB Single Button Peak Lapel DJ (Sack, but with a fair amount of waist suppression, so it looks sufficiently "elegant")
BB Turndown collar pleated front formal shirt
BB Bow tie and cummerbund, black satin
OTC black socks of some sort
J&M black captoes, shined to a ridiculous level
JAB onyx studs and links
Trafalgar braces, black satin with thin white stripes

My groomsmen were similarly decked out in peak lapel, cummerbund, and bow tie. MW Tux even managed to get their pants length right (for the most part). I'll post a picture of a trad wedding party when my photographer gets them to us.

My bride, however, looked so stunning that we could have been wearing burlap sacks and I doubt anyone would remember it.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

white bucs
no socks
tan pants
blue oxford
red and navy striped tie
navy blazer


----------



## Reddington

videocrew said:


> Got married this weekend


Congratulations!


----------



## Duck

The camera is at the house, sorry guys.

Pink gingham button down
B2 sack blazer
Bills chinos
A new pair of RL shell tassel loafers in a whiskey color. Bench made in England, wonderful shoes.


----------



## Reddington

paper clip said:


> Byford argyle socks
> Nordstrom saddle bucks
> 
> Have a good day all.


Great combo.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

paper clip said:


> Haven't posted any photos in a while - this outfit is no real reason to do so compared with the nifty jackets we've been seeing, but I just felt like posting an "everyday" sort of get-up.
> 
> Basic casual day at the office - no clients or court.
> 
> LE polo (my usual hemmed sleeves, no pocket - though I have some with pocket)
> LE surcingle - khaki with navy stripe
> Wenger swiss army watch with Central navy strap (I've given up on my other colored bands as too "twee" for me and have been using this one exclusively this summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M1 poplins (with my favored micro-break)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byford argyle socks
> Nordstrom saddle bucks
> 
> Have a good day all.


Fantastic, and I love the sock and shoe choice!


----------



## Pgolden

Congratulations and much happiness to you and your bride.



videocrew said:


> Got married this weekend:
> 
> Rehearsal dinner:
> BB Navy Sack Blazer
> BB Uni Stripe OCBD
> LE Premium Khakis
> BB Argyll & Sutherland Bow
> Weejuns
> Timex Easy Reader on BB grosgrain strap
> 
> Ceremony
> BB Single Button Peak Lapel DJ (Sack, but with a fair amount of waist suppression, so it looks sufficiently "elegant")
> BB Turndown collar pleated front formal shirt
> BB Bow tie and cummerbund, black satin
> OTC black socks of some sort
> J&M black captoes, shined to a ridiculous level
> JAB onyx studs and links
> Trafalgar braces, black satin with thin white stripes
> 
> My groomsmen were similarly decked out in peak lapel, cummerbund, and bow tie. MW Tux even managed to get their pants length right (for the most part). I'll post a picture of a trad wedding party when my photographer gets them to us.
> 
> My bride, however, looked so stunning that we could have been wearing burlap sacks and I doubt anyone would remember it.


----------



## hbs midwest

videocrew said:


> Got married this weekend:
> 
> Rehearsal dinner:
> BB Navy Sack Blazer
> BB Uni Stripe OCBD
> LE Premium Khakis
> BB Argyll & Sutherland Bow
> Weejuns
> Timex Easy Reader on BB grosgrain strap
> 
> Ceremony
> BB Single Button Peak Lapel DJ (Sack, but with a fair amount of waist suppression, so it looks sufficiently "elegant")
> BB Turndown collar pleated front formal shirt
> BB Bow tie and cummerbund, black satin
> OTC black socks of some sort
> J&M black captoes, shined to a ridiculous level
> JAB onyx studs and links
> Trafalgar braces, black satin with thin white stripes
> 
> My groomsmen were similarly decked out in peak lapel, cummerbund, and bow tie. MW Tux even managed to get their pants length right (for the most part). I'll post a picture of a trad wedding party when my photographer gets them to us.
> 
> My bride, however, looked so stunning that we could have been wearing burlap sacks and I doubt anyone would remember it.


Videocrew....

Congratulations!

Many years to you and your dear Lady. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Informal group meeting with Rockwell corporate recruiter at ResumeCrafters this morning:
BB tattersall BD black/wine on white
BS repp--ruby/marigold
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL Argylls--navy/wine/green. old gold rakers
LLB mocs, waxed & buffed
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, wine

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

paper clip said:


> Haven't posted any photos in a while - this outfit is no real reason to do so compared with the nifty jackets we've been seeing, but I just felt like posting an "everyday" sort of get-up.
> 
> Basic casual day at the office - no clients or court.
> 
> LE polo (my usual hemmed sleeves, no pocket - though I have some with pocket)
> LE surcingle - khaki with navy stripe
> Wenger swiss army watch with Central navy strap (I've given up on my other colored bands as too "twee" for me and have been using this one exclusively this summer)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M1 poplins (with my favored micro-break)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byford argyle socks
> Nordstrom saddle bucks
> 
> Have a good day all.


Looks great! Inspired me to wear saddles today. I should get laces like that for them.


----------



## Reddington

Press 3/2 sack navy blazer
BB OCBD
PRL bow
LLB twills
Nordstrom ps


















Cheers.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Whoa. Just so! And what a niiice blazer.


----------



## pvpatty

First post on 'what are you wearing':





Lacoste button down
Polo navy blue chinos
Faconnable suede belt
Charles Tyrwhitt socks
Tod's suede driving moccasin
Tag Heuer Carrera Calibre 5 watch


Will post close up of shoes and socks in footwear thread.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
BC pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Gucci ankle boots
MS cologne


----------



## paper clip

Classic look, Reddington. Well done, as usual.


----------



## playdohh22

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?u=27453Reddington- your attire in the last three posts, were very nicely put together.


----------



## Reddington

A very warm day here today, so dressed casually and enjoying an adult beverage.

Cheers!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
CK socks
testoni monkstraps
Kiton cologne


----------



## Jovan

Reddington said:


> A very warm day here today, so dressed casually and enjoying an adult beverage.
> 
> Cheers!


Funny, I'm wearing a traddish polo and drinking one myself. Cheers mate.


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> A very warm day here today, so dressed casually and enjoying an adult beverage.
> 
> Cheers!


Hmmm--Military-style web belt/buckle ensemble--nice....:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*On to the Weekend*

Veterans' Career Fair yesterday:
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (dark red/navy/corn yellow guard stripes)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic dress socks--navy
LLB (1981 vintage) plaintoe blucher brogues, stained cordovan, spitshined toes/heel counters
BB Madison 3/2 navy sack blazer
PS--white linen, discreetly folded
Given the targeted demographics, I came close to being overdressed for this event...

Kept the OCBD, changed to BB teawash Madras shorts/ancient LLB maroon sweater vest/sockless mocs for an evening of IrishFest at the Lakefront.

Working from home today:
PRL pique golfer--pink
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
No spectacular style statement.

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

hbs midwest said:


> Hmmm--Military-style web belt/buckle ensemble--nice....:icon_smile_big:
> 
> hbs


Courtersy of our good ol' Uncle Sam. :icon_smile:


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> Courtersy of our good ol' Uncle Sam. :icon_smile:


 Same source as mine...:icon_smile_big:

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
Brioni shirt
Earl jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Gravati boots
PS cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

*In the manner of Moose*

Getting a little brisk out - waxy desert boots make first appearance in a while. Keeping summer vibe going elsewhere.


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


> Getting a little brisk out - waxy desert boots make first appearance in a while. Keeping summer vibe going elsewhere.


As always.....superb.


----------



## Reddington

Have a nice weekend all


----------



## Doctor Damage

Yesterday I visited Toronto and enjoyed some good window shopping (for shoes). I spent 30 minutes reading through the Church’s catalogue in the Dack’s store on Yonge Street, but sadly their in-stock models don’t come in “walnut”, which is my favourite Church’s colour. I may order a pair in another colour but it makes more sense for me to buy Dack’s, which are made by Cheaney and are excellent. Norman at the Yonge Street store told me they will be getting their tassel loafer in brown this fall, so that’s definitely on my list. Before then, I will probably buy their double-sole longwing brogue which comes in a nice pebble-grain. Having a customer card that gives 15% off is a nice thing.

I took a gander through Harry Rosen and amongst all the flashy bling-bling shoes I notice a couple pairs of Prada penny loafers which caught my eye. The model numbers are 2415 and 2416 (for those of you near a Needless Markup) and they are so conservative, so classic, I almost had a go at them. In the sales, I definitely will buy them if my size is still available.

In the afternoon, I got drenched trying to make an appointment with a friend. If you think Bill’s khakis are heavy pants, then try them when they are soaked through from the knees down and the cuffs are filled with water! Thankfully, I had the foresight to wear my heavy Cheaney brogues and although they also got soaked through, they at least held together.

So aside from the rain I enjoyed my visit and will get up there again in a couple of weeks to visit my one friend (who was too busy to spend more than 45 minutes) and to buy those brogues. Condos are springing up like weeds in downtown Toronto, and although the housing market will soften, the city at least has the housing capacity now to be a great place to live. If I hadn’t been raised in the sticks, I would move there in a flash and enjoy all the benefits of being young and single. If any of our members are planning to visit Toronto, drop me a line and I can provide some general advice about what to see, and more importantly, what to avoid. Just don’t forget to visit O’Connell’s when passing through Buffalo!


----------



## AldenPyle

Reddngton - What is the blue jacket above?
Patrick - The new look is working for you.


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Reddngton - What is the blue jacket above?


J. Press Presstige.


----------



## AldenPyle

Reddington said:


> J. Press Presstige.


Looks great!


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Looks great!


Thanks very much. 

I just noticed that my trousers are a much brighter red in the picture that in reality. They're actually a nice muted Nantucket red.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
DG shirt
NM pocket-square
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
JL Balmorals
Creed cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sunday*

This morning, worn under black cassock, gold brocade subdeacon dalmatic/stole:
Interlock golfer--navy, son's school crest in golden yellow
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle
PRL generic socks--navy
GokeyOrvis mocs
Added Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan sack/hunter&red silk PS for outdoors.

Have traded khakis for BB Madras shorts & removed socks for IrishFest...

Hope all your weekends are progressing well.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

*CasuallWear*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
SR pocket-square
LP sweater
RLPL pant
TB belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
JS cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

Ralphus, acting on his Weegie instincts, caught me in a spectacularly bad mood the other night after work. This is about 1:30 a.m. and I was listening to some friends express their enthusiasm for one of the presidential candidates. These are people who can't read a map. Gack.


----------



## eagle2250

^ Patrick: Has anyone told you you look like a young Spencer Tracy...Katherine Hepburn would be all over you! Although, I think you have a better selection of clothes than Spencer!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness yet Again*

Working from home/odd errands:
PRL pique golfer--butter yellow
LLB twills, usual specs--navy
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 grey/white seersucker sack tossed on for errands--not really necessary, with the current outdoors heat...

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

from a couple of nights ago...

fitzy suit, black fleece shirt, and rugby tie


----------



## hbs midwest

Untilted said:


> from a couple of nights ago...
> 
> fitzy suit, black fleece shirt, and rugby tie


*WOW!*

Looking good.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

It was 35C here today (95F) so a good day to wear a madras jacket.


----------



## vwguy

I'm putting the melon pants to good use at a party this past weekend, had to get a pic w/ the only other guy wearing a coat:










Brian


----------



## Reddington

Cool, windy, and rainy today, in other words, a typical Seattle summer day. 

Cheers.


----------



## Desk Jockey

I have the same, unabashedly awesome, tie.

Press three patch pocket blazer
BB blue/white uni stripe OCBD
Press winged St George on maroon tie
Press grey tropical wool trou
J Crew argyles
Alden 986s


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
NM socks
JV ankle boots
VW cologne


----------



## Cowtown

Reddington - Very nice coat. Who is the maker?


----------



## Reddington

Cowtown said:


> Reddington - Very nice coat. Who is the maker?


Thank you very much. The jacket is J. Press.

Cheers.


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> I have the same, unabashedly awesome, tie.
> 
> Press three patch


now it's time to get the awesome shirt.


----------



## paper clip

AldenPyle said:


>


Great look, AP.


----------



## TylerK

98 degrees today so I brought out the shorts.

Pink BB OCBD
Khaki BB Shorts
Navy Surgincle belt
Tan pair of Sperrys


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Untilted said:


> from a couple of nights ago...
> 
> fitzy suit, black fleece shirt, and rugby tie


Gentlemen, they call this perfection


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

^Looks great, Tilt. I almost thought it was one of mine :icon_smile_wink:

The BF clubs are nice, though the collars are just a tad on the short side, I think.

Hope you're enjoying NYC.

HL


----------



## Simon Syngen Clancy

Nice jacket DS. I like the unstructured feel. Nice match with the chinos too.


----------



## Simon Syngen Clancy

Reddington said:


> Have a nice weekend all


Reddington

Love the pants. Fantastic!!


----------



## RyanPatrick

Untitled. I love the shirt. I can never find the club collar shirts when I go to the local BB.


----------



## Untilted

HL Poling and Sons said:


> ^Looks great, Tilt. I almost thought it was one of mine :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> The BF clubs are nice, though the collars are just a tad on the short side, I think.
> 
> Hope you're enjoying NYC.
> 
> HL


just copying your style. 

thanks everyone. the club collar is indeed very good looking when pinned. i wear this shirt casually just to get more use out of it. CEGO just made me a white pinpoint oxford shirt with the house style club collar, longer points for sure, we'll see how it turns out next week.

HL, my internship is over so i already left NYC. i did enjoy it immensely and got an offer to come back for full time next year.


----------



## enecks

Congrats on the offer, Untilted. Sweet shirt, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
LP shirt
Zanella pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## Vik

Hi,

First post on this thread.

Andover shop blue corduroy sack jacket
BBOCB in pale pink
New and Lingwood silk knit tie - blue with pink polka dots
Hackett flat front cavalry twill trousers
New and Lingwood chukka boots
beaten up rolex GMT master - needs new strap

Not totally trad but very comfortable! will figure out how to post photos soon!


----------



## Patrick06790

RL seersucker popover I forgot I had.


----------



## Harris

Patrick06790 said:


> RL seersucker popover I forgot I had.


What a great shirt.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

Meeting with recruiters this afternoon:
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland red
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic dress socks--navy
LLB (1981 vintage) weekend brogues--stained cordovan, spitshined toes and heelcounters
BB 3/2 Madison navy sack blazer
PS--white linen, discreetly folded
I was overdressed in comparison with most of my interviewers...no further comment.:icon_smile_big:

Enjoy the rest of the week.

hbs


----------



## msphotog

Patrick, Great shirt! I tried one on at my local Dillard's and it was just too small, "custom fit" maybe. The only difference was that it was black and white striped. Well, I wasn't sure I'd like the color anyway, but it was on sale for half price

Mark S.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Marc jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
Hermes cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

Old Huntington sack, a 100-1 thrift shop score. Among the racks of junk there it was, tipping me a quiet but unmistakable wink.

It's getting very cool for August, which is OK with me. I don't like sweaty weather and having my sinuses blasted, first by hot, muggy air, then by arctic, arid air conditioning.

I'm starting to get into black shoes much more. Looks meaner.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Old Huntington sack, a 100-1 thrift shop score. Among the racks of junk there it was, tipping me a quiet but unmistakable wink.
> 
> It's getting very cool for August, which is OK with me. I don't like sweaty weather and having my sinuses blasted, first by hot, muggy air, then by arctic, arid air conditioning.
> 
> I'm starting to get into black shoes much more. Looks meaner.


Patrick...

Great coat! Wish Huntington was still in business...

Enjoy the cool.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*And then there was Thursday...*

Most of the day with consultants and recruiters at ResumeCrafters--focus group this evening:
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter/cardinal red)
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL socks--hunter
Alden/JAB (1989-90 vintage) tassel loafers--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--foxhunting scene silk print

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Harris

Patrick06790 said:


> Old Huntington sack, a 100-1 thrift shop score. Among the racks of junk there it was, tipping me a quiet but unmistakable wink.
> 
> It's getting very cool for August, which is OK with me. I don't like sweaty weather and having my sinuses blasted, first by hot, muggy air, then by arctic, arid air conditioning.
> 
> I'm starting to get into black shoes much more. Looks meaner.


Good looking shirt-tie-jacket combo, Patrick. I like the tie a lot. (What's the color combo?). Just the right amount of space in between the five-bar stripes.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Tie is a darker-than-navy blue with subtle pink stripe. Trousers are LL Bean cotton with a faint herringbone pattern. Shoes are Footjoy blemishes.


----------



## Cowtown

Patrick06790 said:


> Old Huntington sack, a 100-1 thrift shop score. Among the racks of junk there it was, tipping me a quiet but unmistakable wink.
> 
> It's getting very cool for August, which is OK with me. I don't like sweaty weather and having my sinuses blasted, first by hot, muggy air, then by arctic, arid air conditioning.
> 
> I'm starting to get into black shoes much more. Looks meaner.


Very nice Patrick. I recently acquired a similar Huntington coat from the thrift thread and just picked it up from my tailor.


----------



## Untilted

patrick, the shoulders on that huntington jacket are phenomenal.

and i dig your pink uni stripe popover a lot too. looking very comfy.


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## AlanC

^Looks sharp.

Patrick, do you think you need help looking meaner?


----------



## AldenPyle

Reddington said:


> Cheers.


This is great, but the gold buttons really take it to the next level.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> ^Looks sharp.





AldenPyle said:


> This is great, but the gold buttons really take it to the next level.


Thank you both.



AlanC said:


> Patrick, do you think you need help looking meaner?


Perhaps a pair of black Wayfarers, worn at all times of course, would complete the transformation. :icon_smile_wink:

As usual Patrick, you're looking as sharp as ever.

Cheers!


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> ^Looks sharp.
> 
> Patrick, do you think you need help looking meaner?


Yes, my hair is too crazy and my face is too fat. I can look insane without breaking a sweat, but mean is eluding me.


----------



## Simon Syngen Clancy

Uniqlo Sky Blue Gingham Check OBDC
Uniqlo Cream Chinos (Cuffed)
Uniqlo Blue,White and Sky Blue Argle Socks
Burgundy Bass Weejuns

Much cooler day in Tokyo today after a 35 degree day with 90% humidty

Crazy thunderstorm last night with torrential rain. Got very wet walking back to the subway. My AE Wingtips were swimming. Drying them out today with newspaper inside. Hope it works. Anyone ever tried doing this?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
MN pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DY cufflinks
Ferragamo belt
Malo pant
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
ADP cologne


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Zegna sportscoat
> MN pocket-square
> Brioni shirt
> Malo pant
> Pantherella socks
> DE bluchers
> ADP cologne


^
Thanks for sharing, KB.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Correspondence, network meeting, ResumeCrafters:
PRL pique golfer (1992 vintage) forest green/Teddy Bear logo
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print, sports motif

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni pants
BJ belt
NM socks
testoni loafers
Burberry cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
MB tie
Brioni shirt
Tiffany belt
Brioni socks
Gucci shoes
Creed cologne


----------



## Zos

I had never viewed the Fashion Forum's "What are you wearing today" thread. Took a peak though --


I am glad to be back at home.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne


----------



## xcubbies

LP sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne 

^ 
KB, Tried to open your blogsite but can't. Wonder if my clothes porn filtre is set too high?


----------



## Prepdad

^ 
KB, Tried to open your blogsite but can't. Wonder if my clothes porn filtre is set too high?[/QUOTE]

Well, you're missing a real treat if you can't. It's hilarious. Especially the shoes and the tailoring.


----------



## SCsailor

I just checked out his blog. He really does wear all that stuff. Must cost a fortune.


----------



## Zos

^ Prepdad: " Well, you're missing a real treat if you can't. It's hilarious. Especially the shoes and the tailoring."

Why does he spend so much money on clothes that he only wears for his blog? Double Life as a 'pimp' -- maybe?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
NM pant
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
TR loafers
Hermes cologne


----------



## video2

Kiton+Brioni :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Joe Tradly

Between KitonBrioni ^^ and Kiton+Brioni ^, one wonders where we are anymore!

JB


----------



## Acct2000

Nice pictures from Patrick and from Reddington!!


----------



## stfu

forsbergacct2000 said:


> Nice pictures from Patrick and from Reddington!!


I agree, and in fact Patrick's consistency is kind of amazing. That guy brings his "A Game" to every match and makes it look easy.


----------



## Reddington

*No Kiton or Brioni here....*

...just good old style TNSIL Anglo American Trad. :icon_smile_big:


















Cheers.


----------



## The Louche

Reddington,

You are an impressive trad. You remind me of my grandfather's clothing sensibilities. That is a good thing. Well done and rock on.


----------



## Joe Tradly

Reddington said:


> ...just good old style TNSIL Anglo American Trad. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Are you looking for feedback?

If so:

Looks great. Beautiful jacket. I have that tie (LE, right?) and enjoy it.

I'd appreicate a bit more shirt cuff.

And the pocket square...throws it off for me. The color combination with the tie is just too...Christmas, or port/starbord lights.

If not:

Ignore the above.

JB


----------



## Topsider

Joe Tradly said:


> the pocket square...throws it off for me. The color combination with the tie is just too...Christmas, or port/starbord lights.


An orange square might work better, as it would pick up on the stripe in the jacket. It would probably be difficult to find the right shade of orange, however. Light blue is another (albeit more sedate) possibility.

Of course, there's always the white linen square...you can't go wrong with that.


----------



## Jovan

kitonbrioni said:


> Kiton sportscoat
> Brioni pocket-square
> NM pant
> Brioni shirt
> Trafalgar belt
> Armani socks
> TR loafers
> Hermes cologne


No offence, but I looked on your blog and don't see any aspect of that outfit that adheres to this forum's definition of trad.



Joe Tradly said:


> Between KitonBrioni ^^ and Kiton+Brioni ^, one wonders where we are anymore!
> 
> JB


Does he have a bot that automatically posts everything on all the forums and threads he participates in? That would certainly explain a lot.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

You have to ignore KB.
I honestly kinda pity the guy, he must spend a mint on that wardrobe.


----------



## Topsider

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You have to ignore KB.


Agreed. Fortunately, that's a forum feature.


----------



## ds23pallas

The cooler weather today allowed for the wearing of another handed down from dad jacket, this time a Daks blue blazer.


----------



## Zos

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You have to ignore KB.
> I honestly kinda pity the guy, he must spend a mint on that wardrobe.


well I'm not to sure about that. If he was buying all those clothes from department stores it would cost tons -- now, I'm sure anyone with that much money to spend on clothes knows if it doesn't fit right by at least looking at their associates/business clients ... work place (or perhaps the sales representative would say something). My conclusion is that he buys anything off ebay with high end luxury labels (you can find 3k suits for under 300 bucks). That or he has to be some kind of nightclub owner or the winner of a lottery. Either way, what really isn't appropriate; is that he just lists the labels of what he is wearing


----------



## Reddington

The Louche said:


> Reddington,
> 
> You are an impressive trad. You remind me of my grandfather's clothing sensibilities. That is a good thing. Well done and rock on.


Thank you Louche for your kind words. All the best.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

Joe Tradly said:


> Are you looking for feedback?


Absolutely. Constructive feedback is always desired and welcomed.



Joe Tradly said:


> Looks great. Beautiful jacket. I have that tie (LE, right?) and enjoy it.


Thanks for the compliment on the Brooks jacket. I was afraid that it may be too short, but it appears I was mistaken. Yes, it's a Lands End tie. Found it in the Overstock section for a great price. Being a dog lover, I certainly do enjoy it. 



Joe Tradly said:


> I'd appreicate a bit more shirt cuff.


Heh, I would too. I'm wearing one of my older shirts I purchased before I realized (i.e. pre-AAAT) I needed to start buying shirts a bit longer in the sleeves.



Joe Tradly said:


> And the pocket square...throws it off for me. The color combination with the tie is just too...Christmas, or port/starbord lights.


Think I prefer the naval reference than the Christmas one (at least in August). But, you may be right. I didn't pay enough attention to the colours this AM, but as they say, the devil's in the details. 



Joe Tradly said:


> If not: Ignore the above.


Sorry, too late. (LOL). Thanks for the feedback. 
Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

Topsider said:


> An orange square might work better, as it would pick up on the stripe in the jacket. It would probably be difficult to find the right shade of orange, however. Light blue is another (albeit more sedate) possibility.


Thanks Topsider for the feedback. I agree the red was a poor selection. However, I'm in luck as I bought several new silk pocket squares today and I picked up an orange one. I also have a light blue cotton one as well, so I might give it a go.



Topsider said:


> Of course, there's always the white linen square...you can't go wrong with that.


You got that right! White linen is the go to PS when in doubt.

Cheers!


----------



## Reddington

ds23pallas said:


> The cooler weather today allowed for the wearing of another handed down from dad jacket, this time a Daks blue blazer.


Perfection! A pocket square would make a nice addition, but what you're wearing is excellent. Great shoes too.

Cheers.


----------



## TMMKC

Reddington said:


> ...just good old style TNSIL Anglo American Trad. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Outstanding...well done!


----------



## pvpatty

Spring is almost here, another day at university.










Lacoste polo
Polo chinos
J Press belt
Pantherella socks
Tod's driving loafer
Tag Heuer watch


----------



## Zos

^ maybe its the hair or your posture or the setting -- doesn't seem right on you. sorry. your pants seem a little low on the waist.


----------



## AldenPyle

pvpatty said:


> Spring is almost here, another day at university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste polo
> Polo chinos
> J Press belt
> Pantherella socks
> Tod's driving loafer
> Tag Heuer watch


Looks great! Too much break for driving moccasins I think, but thats a matter of taste.


----------



## Laxplayer

Prepdad said:


> ^
> KB, Tried to open your blogsite but can't. Wonder if my clothes porn filtre is set too high?


Well, you're missing a real treat if you can't. It's hilarious. Especially the shoes and the tailoring.[/quote]

kb's favorite music: Steely Dan, Nelly Furtado, Jewel, Ice T and Robert Palmer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
ML shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne


----------



## ds23pallas

Reddington said:


> Perfection! A pocket square would make a nice addition, but what you're wearing is excellent. Great shoes too.
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you very much, Reddington. I thought of the pocket square, and normally I do wear one. However, this jacket has three patch pockets (no flaps on lower) and sometimes I don't think a square looks good stuffed in there, for some reason.

These Bills M1's are beginning to fray at the back of the cuffs and they are only six months old. All of my other Bills that I wear regularly have done the same - I don't know if I like that very much. They fraying part is OK, but after less than a year? My M2's are cuffed even a little bit shorter than these, so it's not like any of them are dragging on the ground. Three pair are my daily go-to choice so they each get worn a couple of times a week. I wash them at home, put them in the dryer for a few minutes, then hang to dry. No starch. Am I expecting too much?


----------



## Desk Jockey

Old Gitman pink OCBD (thanks Mark)
Leatherman blue crab belt
Bills M2s in British khaki, rumpled
Weejuns, sockless


----------



## Sartre

pvpatty said:


> Spring is almost here, another day at university.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lacoste polo
> Polo chinos
> J Press belt
> Pantherella socks
> Tod's driving loafer
> Tag Heuer watch


Looks great. This could be 1979 at Cornell.

TJS


----------



## paper clip

ds23pallas said:


> These Bills M1's are beginning to fray at the back of the cuffs and they are only six months old. All of my other Bills that I wear regularly have done the same - I don't know if I like that very much. They fraying part is OK, but after less than a year? My M2's are cuffed even a little bit shorter than these, so it's not like any of them are dragging on the ground. Three pair are my daily go-to choice so they each get worn a couple of times a week. I wash them at home, put them in the dryer for a few minutes, then hang to dry. No starch. Am I expecting too much?


That is odd. Eagle has posted the same. However, I have (too) frequently posted that I have never had a pair of Bills fray and some are 2 yrs old. I wear mine about 1 x weekly and wash and dry mine the same way. Weird.

Reddington - great ensemble, and not to pile on, but I agree that the tie or the square need to be changed due to color-itis. Perhaps a navy grounded emblematic as opposed to the green....certainly an orange (rust) square would help. I have a green emblematic from LE (owls) that I really like and look forward to busting out this fall.

Here's today for me - my "Massachusetts presidential nominee causal outfit" I believe John Kerry (ugh!) wore this type of thing a lot on the trail.

LE blue/light blue/red tattersall BD
BB 3/2 blazer
LE cotton square










Bills M1 (wicked light sort of cream color)
LE khaki with navy stripe surcingle










Gold Toe argyles
Alden for BB PTB (old, ebayed) #8 faded to brown....I know Mac - they need some brushing :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## a4audi08

ok, i finally got the guts. be nice.

shirt and jacket from woodhouse lynch
tie is a robert talbot handmade


----------



## stfu

paper clip said:


> LE blue/light blue/red tattersall BD
> BB 3/2 blazer
> LE cotton square, etc


Outstanding!


----------



## Reddington

paper clip said:


> Reddington - great ensemble, and not to pile on, but I agree that the tie or the square need to be changed due to color-itis. Perhaps a navy grounded emblematic as opposed to the green....certainly an orange (rust) square would help. I have a green emblematic from LE (owls) that I really like and look forward to busting out this fall.
> 
> Here's today for me - my "Massachusetts presidential nominee causal outfit" I believe John Kerry (ugh!) wore this type of thing a lot on the trail.
> 
> LE blue/light blue/red tattersall BD
> BB 3/2 blazer
> LE cotton square
> Bills M1 (wicked light sort of cream color)
> LE khaki with navy stripe surcingle
> Gold Toe argyles
> Alden for BB PTB (old, ebayed) #8 faded to brown....


Clip - 

As always, looking good my friend. Thanks much for the feedback. It's the constructive comments that makes this thread so helpful.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

Looks good to me, although a wider shot would be helpful. I like the jacket, shirt and tie (+1 for the dimple). Looking forward to more of your "Trad What are you Wearing" posts.

Cheers.



a4audi08 said:


> ok, i finally got the guts. be nice.
> 
> shirt and jacket from woodhouse lynch
> tie is a robert talbot handmade


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Brioni shirt
Malo pant
TB belt
NM socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Great as usual 'clip and Reddington. I like that tie, jacket combo audio. Back into a suit today myself.


----------



## Lawson

AldenPyle said:


> Great as usual 'clip and Reddington. I like that tie, jacket combo audio. Back into a suit today myself.


AP, your rejection of wrinkle-resistant clothes is Trad and highly admirable. But I would hate to do your ironing. Non-iron 100% cotton clothes are becoming much more attractive to me.


----------



## PorterSq

paper clip said:


> That is odd. Eagle has posted the same. However, I have (too) frequently posted that I have never had a pair of Bills fray and some are 2 yrs old. I wear mine about 1 x weekly and wash and dry mine the same way. Weird.
> 
> Reddington - great ensemble, and not to pile on, but I agree that the tie or the square need to be changed due to color-itis. Perhaps a navy grounded emblematic as opposed to the green....certainly an orange (rust) square would help. I have a green emblematic from LE (owls) that I really like and look forward to busting out this fall.
> 
> Here's today for me - my "Massachusetts presidential nominee causal outfit" I believe John Kerry (ugh!) wore this type of thing a lot on the trail.
> 
> LE blue/light blue/red tattersall BD
> BB 3/2 blazer
> LE cotton square


Great looking tattersal!


----------



## paper clip

Audi: nice looking coat. A wide shot would be nice to see it all. Tie looks good, too.

AP - great suit. Is the shirt green or blue?

Today - casual - thinking about end of summer made me get out my green pants.

LE royal oxford
LE vintage chinos
LE navy surcingle
Wenger swiss army quartz on central navy strap
Quoddy cinna-mocs




























Enjoy the day!


----------



## hbs midwest

:thumbs-up:


AldenPyle said:


> Great as usual 'clip and Reddington. I like that tie, jacket combo audio. Back into a suit today myself.


AldenP...

Looking good, as ever--the epitome of warm-weather Business Traditoinal.

Well-done, my friend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

a4audi08 said:


> ok, i finally got the guts. be nice.
> 
> shirt and jacket from woodhouse lynch
> tie is a robert talbot handmade


Audi...

Great combination--looking forward to your further fall season contributions.

Don't stop now.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Downtown errands/employment calls:
BB PPBD--navy/burgundy tattersall on white
Ferrell Reed--ancient madder claret red/hunter/navy/marigold
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/deep red/hunter/tan
LLB mocs
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--white linen

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Lots of nice selections going on! A4- love the combo and that tie is my favorite repp tie. Paper Clip and hbs- excellent as always.

For me:

black tassle loafers, medium charcoal gray pants, blue point collar shirt, navy and silver repp tie


----------



## the cubic rube

hbs midwest said:


> Audi...
> 
> Great combination--looking forward to your further fall season contributions.
> 
> Don't stop now.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


+1......you also have good taste in automobiles my friend....


----------



## a4audi08

feeling patriotic today - a very good friend of mine recently gained US citizenship and i promised her a celebratory lunch/dinner after the ceremony.










bb 3/2 khaki sack
huntington shirt
bb tie


----------



## Untilted

PaperClip, I like those pants and shoes.

A4: the tan suit looks good. a burgundy knit tie or a red grenandine tie may work better than a red silk tie.

regarding your earlier entry, i don't like it at all. Lapels are huge, especially compared to the tie width. and the shoulder fit is really, really off (maybe it's just the pictures).


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle, I like the no break a lot and how the wrinkling almost brings them up to highwaters.


----------



## marmer

the cubic rube said:


> +1......you also have good taste in automobiles my friend....


+1 to that. My baby is still doing great at nine years and 156,000 miles!










Yes, I know the title of the thread is not "What are you Driving!" :icon_smile:


----------



## Topsider

I should probably be posting this on the Fashion Forum... 

Polo blue/white striped broadcloth shirt with spread collar and French cuffs
Brooks #1 mini-striped tie in burgundy w/navy stripes
Polo charcoal summer-weight wool trousers with double forward pleats
Burgundy croc-pattern calfskin belt with engine-turned sterling silver buckle
Alden #8 LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Barneys pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons
RLP cologne


----------



## pvpatty

Handing an assignment in, then off to lunch with some friends.










Unidentified tweed jacket, circa 1980s, inherited from an uncle
Ralph Lauren button down
Ralph Lauren chinos
Jos A Bank bow tie
Jos A Bank paisley pocket square
Loake suede brogues
Pantherella socks
Papermate Kilometrico pen


----------



## paper clip

pvpatty - GREAT bow and shirt combo. One suggestion - perhaps you could pull your bow a bit tighter - the knot is almost as big as the bows.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Love the orange bowtie PV!


----------



## Bowling Greener

You look great!

But what are you doing wearing a tweed jacket this time of year?


----------



## Vik

a4audi08 said:


> ok, i finally got the guts. be nice.
> 
> shirt and jacket from woodhouse lynch
> tie is a robert talbot handmade


love the tie...isn't it the brigade of guards?


----------



## Bradford

Yesterday -

White BB Slim Fit Performance Polo
Madras Izod Shorts
Sperry Top Siders
Cheap aviator sunglasses

2 1/2 year old child and 4-month old dog :icon_smile:


----------



## The Louche

Topsider said:


> I should probably be posting this on the Fashion Forum...
> 
> Polo blue/white striped broadcloth shirt with spread collar and French cuffs
> Brooks #1 mini-striped tie in burgundy w/navy stripes
> Polo charcoal summer-weight wool trousers with double forward pleats
> Burgundy croc-pattern calfskin belt with engine-turned sterling silver buckle
> Alden #8 LHS


Topsider,

No jacket? With a tie and french cuffs? Do tell...

TL


----------



## Topsider

The Louche said:


> Topsider,
> 
> No jacket? With a tie and french cuffs? Do tell...


Sorry...worn with a white lab coat, at the office (100% cotton, FWIW).


----------



## Reddington

Summer made an unexpected, albeit welcomed, return today.


----------



## marmer

Reddington --

Great summer suit, and I really like the shirt-tie combo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers
MJ cologne


----------



## pvpatty

Bowling Greener said:


> You look great!
> 
> But what are you doing wearing a tweed jacket this time of year?


It's still Winter in Australia


----------



## Bradford

Actually got a little dressed up tonight, to go out to dinner with family and in-laws.

Austin Reed blue blazer
BB windowpane pinpoint button-down
Bill's M1 Khakis
AE Delrays in Chili
AE chili belt


----------



## Patrick06790

*Winding it down*

One week from today and I am a free man.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> One week from today and I am a free man.


Looks classic! Like you're the 7th Reservoir Dog, Mr. Madras.

Clip - Probably the most wearable GTH khakis I've seen. Perfect color.


----------



## Reddington

Have a nice long weekend all.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
PS socks
Kiton monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## Topsider

Going to a Labor Day cookout with the extended family, so I'm dressing appropriately for Summer's "last hurrah."

Reyn Spooner blue/white seersucker popover shirt
Khaki shorts w/embroidered red lobsters from J. Crew
Navy surcingle belt with sailboats from Leatherman, Ltd.
Old, salt-stained tan Sperry Topsiders


----------



## ds23pallas

You guys are making me jealous with your summer wear. This morning was barely above freezing here, so out with the madras and in with my CCC shetland, all in less than one week.


----------



## AlanC

*Summer, fare thee well*










Haspel seersucker suit
BB fc shirt
Nicky tie
BB silk ps
Liberty braces
BR socks
PRL by C&J shoes


----------



## jpeirpont

Reddington said:


> Have a nice long weekend all.
> 
> Cheers.


Nice belt. You should wear V-necks.


----------



## jpeirpont

Bradford said:


> Yesterday -
> 
> White BB Slim Fit Performance Polo
> Madras Izod Shorts
> Sperry Top Siders
> Cheap aviator sunglasses
> 
> 2 1/2 year old child and 4-month old dog :icon_smile:


Your shorts are blinding the boy.


----------



## qwerty

ds23pallas said:


> You guys are making me jealous with your summer wear. This morning was barely above freezing here, so out with the madras and in with my CCC shetland, all in less than one week.


I can't wait for that season!

Looking good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Menichetti pant
BJ belt
RLP socks
DE bluchers
Chanel cologne


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Haspel seersucker suit
> BB fc shirt
> Nicky tie
> BB silk ps
> Liberty braces
> BR socks
> PRL by C&J shoes


AlanC: Your outfit is an absolutely perfect "Last (sartorial) Hurrah" for the summer season but, your right trouser leg looks a bit shorter than the left(!)?  (Note: My apologies in advance to whomever it was who wrote "The Last Hurrah", a book about the old Boston political machine. My memory is not functioning well today. )


----------



## anglophile23

AlanC said:


> Haspel seersucker suit
> BB fc shirt
> Nicky tie
> BB silk ps
> Liberty braces
> BR socks
> PRL by C&J shoes


Great, but why no mention of your hat. I know you posted it on the Fedora Lounge.


----------



## Prepstyle

lobster shorts and (brown) boat shoes. Its the last day of summer! And yes, I put away the white boat shoes last night.


----------



## playdohh22

Prepstyle said:


> lobster shorts and (brown) boat shoes. Its the last day of summer! And yes, I put away the white boat shoes last night.


No kidding?

I wore the same thing. Well, almost...

Brooks pink OCBD 
Lands End grosgrain ribbon belt
Brooks crab shorts
Sperry brown boat shoes


----------



## Prepstyle

yep.

White/Navy stiped Lacoste polo
J Crew Lobster shorts
Brown Sperrys
(forgot a belt)

Today: First Day of Work - almost all BB and leaning toward boring till I feel the office out.
BB Charcoal Madison Suit
BB White Point Color Shirt
BB No. 1 Tie Burgundy
BB Socks
AE Park Aves in Black
Coach Belt


----------



## Topsider

Topsider said:


> Khaki shorts w/embroidered red lobsters from J. Crew





playdohh22 said:


> Brooks crab shorts





Prepstyle said:


> J Crew Lobster shorts


I love it! Crustaceans rock! :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Aerosoles penny loafers
Puig cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

*Worst Day of the Year*

I endeavor to find a bit of solace at the onset of tie and college football season.


----------



## Tucker

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB pinpoint button-down, white 
J. Press madras tie (light blue, red, white)
Oxford cloth trousers, light blue
Allen-Edmonds Randolph, burgundy shell


----------



## Patrick06790

^Nicely done.


----------



## msphotog

Frankly, Patrick, before I looked at who the poster is, I saw the photo and immediately thought it was you:icon_smile: After all, I'm a photographer, I just look at the photos! But then, I thought,"Patrick doesn't have a leather chair like that!"

Have a great day!

Mark S.

P.S. Today-

Bills M2P-khaki
Johnston and Murphy boat shoes
Polo light blue gingham broadcloth shirt
Brooks madras boxers
Pantherella socks


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Tucker-nice!
where are the oxford cloth trousers from?


----------



## Tucker

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Tucker-nice!
> where are the oxford cloth trousers from?


Could be from O'Connell's or from Land's End. I'd have to check the hamper.


----------



## jacflash

Old BB polo in a subdued medium green
Izod cotton twill shorts, navy
black leather BB belt
no socks or shoes at present
it's 80 degrees here and I'm working from home today


----------



## playdohh22

playdohh22 said:


> No kidding?
> 
> I wore the same thing. Well, almost...
> 
> Brooks pink OCBD
> Lands End grosgrain ribbon belt
> Brooks crab shorts
> Sperry brown boat shoes




























Topsider said:


> I love it! Crustaceans rock! :aportnoy:












:icon_smile:

Tucker- super! the stance and chair together, is a plus.


----------



## Bowling Greener

playdoh22,

You just wore almost everything I and some others specifically do not like about the Trad style. :icon_smile:


----------



## Topsider

Bowling Greener said:


> You just wore almost everything I and some others specifically do not like about the Trad style. :icon_smile:


Thank goodness Andy has a Fashion Forum for you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Trafalgar belt
LP pant
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers
Darphin cologne


----------



## gnatty8

Patrick06790 said:


> One week from today and I am a free man.


This is just perfect.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> One week from today and I am a free man.


I just have to ask...free from what?

PS: As others have observed, your day's rig looks good, as always!


----------



## Patrick06790

^As of Saturday I will no longer be employed at Space Camp.

The hours were killing me - 4 p.m. to midnight, Tuesday through Saturday, with no prospect of any change, although it had been promised to me for over a year.

Plus I have had enough of "giving back." At least in a professional capacity. After I get situated and calm down a bit, I will go back to helping the newcomers the old-fashioned way.


----------



## a4audi08

talbot handmade
woodhouse lynch bd


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

The young one returned to his studies full-time this morning; I got an offer regarding full-time gainful employment a couple of hours later...will most likely accept Friday...
BB OCBD--Burgundy university stripe
BS regt--Wiltshire Regiment (wine/navy/fawn)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB mocs--waxed & buffed
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--fawn/navy/wine geometric silk print, mid-80s vintage, from Roger Stevens, Milwaukee

Enjoy the Middle-of-the-Week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## nerdykarim

:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:
Congrats, *hbs midwest*!


----------



## Sartre

^ Seconded!


----------



## AldenPyle

Thats great HBS!


----------



## Pgolden

Good luck HBS!


----------



## Reddington

hbs midwest said:


> I got an offer regarding full-time gainful employment a couple of hours later...will most likely accept Friday...
> 
> hbs


Congratulations! :icon_smile:


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## A.Squire

^ what's with the bib?:icon_smile_big:

of course I'm kidding, you're the best thing going. Enjoy your posts.


----------



## Peak and Pine

a4audi08 said:


>


Boy that's a good looking collar. Is the shirt spanky-new or did you use a little starch or is the brand just made with that heftiness in the collar? ​


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry jacket
Brioni shirt
Penny cufflinks
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
JL penny loafers
ADP cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Great work Reddington. 'Dohh, I think a tennis sweater tied over your shoulders would finish that look.


----------



## TMMKC

AldenPyle said:


>


Love that shirt!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

cordovan colored penny loafers and belt
no socks
Stone colored chinos
blue oxford buttondown
green repp bowtie
navy blazer


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...A Moody, Introspective Day*

Thanks for the well-wishing, nerdykarim, sartre, AldenPyle, PGolden, & Reddington--much appreciated! We'll talk out the details tomorrow morning to see that this is really a "GO".

Looking *very* good, Reddington, AldenPyle, & Audi...

Took the young man to school; seminar this afternoon at ResumeCrafters, with family business sandwiched in the middle:
BB PPBD--navy tattersall on white
LE solid repp (1982 vintage)--dark red with woven pheasant motif
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL Fair Isle socks--navy/deep red/hunter/khaki
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Huntington ancient and venerable 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--fox-hunting motif silk print

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> cordovan colored penny loafers and belt
> no socks
> Stone colored chinos
> blue oxford buttondown
> green repp bowtie
> navy blazer


Sounds good--perhaps Academic Trad is securing a foothold in the Upper Great Lakes region???:icon_smile_big:

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*Three Days Behind the Mast...*

...or The Longest Week.

A rare on-the-job shot (we frown on cameras in the workplace)










And the details:

Trusty BB sack blazer (thrift)
BB shirt (sale)
LE chinos (sale)
NuShoed thrift Weejuns
BB outlet socks
Central strap on an eBayed Timex
Ben Silver tie via AlanC
Homemade square from familyman


----------



## a4audi08

Peak and Pine said:


> Boy that's a good looking collar. Is the shirt spanky-new or did you use a little starch or is the brand just made with that heftiness in the collar? ​


a little starch, but it's mostly the brand. the bd's from woodhouse (sad to say they are no longer in business) were some of the best as far as collars/roll.

Shirt: LL Bean
Tie: Land's End
Jacket: Corbin from Woodhouse Lynch


----------



## hbs midwest

a4audi08 said:


> a little starch, but it's mostly the brand. the bd's from woodhouse (sad to say they are no longer in business) were some of the best as far as collars/roll.
> 
> Shirt: LL Bean
> Tie: Land's End
> Jacket: Corbin from Woodhouse Lynch


WOW--Traditional Trad...quite well-done.:icon_smile:

Keep it up.

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

One of my favourite suits - wonderfully soft flannel feel, great lapel roll, and soft shoulders. Pant cuffs are buttoned rather than sewn in place. Paired with a pale pink Royal (the maker's name) oxford shirt and ancient wool tie. Down below are Alden Longwings in Whiskey shell.


----------



## AlanC

*Preppy Jones...*










Adventurebilt fedora
J Crew barn jacket
PRL buttondown
JCrew webbelt
PRL khakis
Alden 405s
Filson laptop bag


----------



## Reddington

a4audi08 said:


> Shirt: LL Bean
> Tie: Land's End
> Jacket: Corbin from Woodhouse Lynch


Great look. Well done.


----------



## closerlook

navy brooks polo
lucky brand jeans
prl navy/green paisley socks
rust full top wallabees

cheers


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> Adventurebilt fedora
> J Crew barn jacket
> PRL buttondown
> JCrew webbelt
> PRL khakis
> Alden 405s
> Filson laptop bag


I like the combo of the blue jacket playing against the earth tone of the overall look. Once again, AlanC is the king of color.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

*And once again...*

...I come in after the inscrutable kitonbrioni

The final week of Space Camp is dragging like a mamma-tamma. Ugh. Also hot, humid weather, intermittent air conditioning, and the pervasive smell of fuel oil from a repaired furnace line. 12 a.m. Sunday cannot come fast enough.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Told the recruiter this morning to forward my resume to the potential employer; meet with mrs hbs and financial advisor this afternoon:
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Dublin Fusiliers (navy/Kenya red/leaf green)
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: The young one went to school today sporting a pink BB OCBD, khakis, and a venerable (1986 vintage) butter yellow/wine silk print Kenneth Gordon tie...it *is* dress up day.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## closerlook

heather grey prl polo
dark wash CK slim leg jeans
tan argyles
black full top wallabees


----------



## a4audi08

shirt - eagle
tie - golfer club by woodhouse lynch/robert talbot 
jacket - BB sack


----------



## Cowtown

Very nice a4a


----------



## AldenPyle

Last poplin of summer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Brion shirt
Gucci pant
Cartier belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers
AOS cologne


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
DY cufflinks
TA tie
MD belt
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
RLP cologne


----------



## Harris

AldenPyle said:


> Last poplin of summer.


Highgate School again? Looks superb. You've proved again that it goes well with everything, including, it turns out, a tan poplin suit.* Nicely done.

*I think this design deserves its own thread.


----------



## Daveboxster

*striped ties*

https://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b29/highgrade1980/clothes6229.jpg

I wish I hadn't gotten rid of my striped ties. I'm really digging them. But, I just don't wear ties often these days.


----------



## Topsider

a4audi08 said:


> *shirt - eagle*


Is that a vintage, USA-made Eagle shirt, or one of the newer variety? The stitching and collar roll look pretty good, although I detect a bit of stiffness that could be either starch or fusing.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks Harris, somehow, I only see wide ties from Talbott. Maybe I am looking in the wrong places. Where's Mac anyway.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ 1. Great looking khakis. What are they? And did you have them "tapered" down the calf?

2. No pocket square: Conscious decision?

Thanks

JB


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks JB. They are M2 Cotton/Wool Blend tapered to 8" at the cuff. After I posted the picture, I noticed I forgot the square and my first thought was Macarthur is going to ding me on that. Thats why I mentioned his recent absense. Hopefully, he is in the Bahamas. 

Personally, I try to wear a square (if I remember). I think the long flat surface of the chest of a sack may especially benefit from an extra bit of contrast.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
IB shirt
BC pant
KS belt
JB socks
testoni bluchers
Kenzo cologne


----------



## a4audi08

Topsider said:


> Is that a vintage, USA-made Eagle shirt, or one of the newer variety? The stitching and collar roll look pretty good, although I detect a bit of stiffness that could be either starch or fusing.


newer variety. picked it up for pennies when the local Macy's closed down a year or so ago.










suit is a vintage (i really mean OLD OLD OLD) sack that my father purchased on his first trip to the US (late 60s). he told me he bought it at a dept store chain in NYC that is no longer in business (broad street i believe was the name). i found it when i was helping my mother clear out the basement and we were all surprised that it still existed, considering how many times they have moved during the years.

shirt: huntington bd
tie: arrow


----------



## AlanC

^I really like the self stripe on that suit. Great find!

(Just think how good it would look with a pocket square...)


----------



## Untilted

a4audi08 said:


> newer variety. picked it up for pennies when the local Macy's closed down a year or so ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> suit is a vintage (i really mean OLD OLD OLD) sack that my father purchased on his first trip to the US (late 60s). he told me he bought it at a dept store chain in NYC that is no longer in business (broad street i believe was the name). i found it when i was helping my mother clear out the basement and we were all surprised that it still existed, considering how many times they have moved during the years.
> 
> shirt: huntington bd
> tie: arrow


That suit is very impressive.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati ankle boots
Prada cologne


----------



## a4audi08

suit: bb 3/2
shirt: huntington
tie: huntington


----------



## AldenPyle

great suit, a4, must be vintage?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Errands downtown; no major style statement:
BB Madras BD--wine/navy/khaki (long sleeve)
Thomas Pink sleeve bands
BS regt--Brigade of Guards
LLB khakis, usual specs
JPress surcingle--wine
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs
BB Madison 3/2 navy sack blazer
PS--linen/cotton, wine

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RLPL pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps
Lalique cologne


----------



## a4audi08

looking great as usual alden - the suit above is another of my father's - probably 20 years old.










suit: hsm
shirt: rl spread collar
tie: robert talbot


----------



## kforton

Since you started posting, your clothing has been fantastic. I especially like all the huntington items. True trad thrift!



a4audi08 said:


> suit: bb 3/2
> shirt: huntington
> tie: huntington


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
FM cologne


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday*

Interview this morning at Rexnord Industries:
BB OCBD--white (hear the howls of anguish from GQ!)
BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/deep red/corn yellow)
JPress 3/2 charcoal worsted sack suit
Bass cordo/oxblood belt
PRL dress socks-midnight navy
LLB (1981 vintage) plaintoe Bluchers--stained cordovan, spitshined toes/heelcounters
PS--white linen, discreetly folded

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Barbera pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

*Two Faces of Casual*


----------



## pvpatty

I like the pink shirt, AldenPyle, mind revealing where it's from?


----------



## AldenPyle

Pink polo stripe popover is Jantzen. My tribute to the Beach Boys.


----------



## Jovan

You know, I wouldn't think in my wildest dreams that would work, but it does. Awesome work there. I would only take up the sleeves and hems a bit.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> You know, I wouldn't think in my wildest dreams that would work, but it does. Awesome work there. I would only take up the sleeves and hems a bit.


Thanks. You are the first person in the history of this site to think I wear my pants too long.


----------



## Jovan

I'm not certain what you are getting at...


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> I'm not certain what you are getting at...


Nothing. I like to wear my pants with zero break or less, for which I occasionally get some stick.


----------



## Jovan

You're not walking around with puddles of fabric at your heels like a lot of men on the streets, and narrow cuffs like that _demand_ no break. Not sure why anyone would give you crap for that.  Some people are never satisfied, I guess.

I'm actually amazed that there aren't more patrons of the trad section here that are into no break/highwater and tapered trousers.

I didn't mean to be overly anal about your hem length, sorry. They look like they're breaking a tad in back is all. Just trying to give some constructive criticism.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Jovan, this prompted my new thread about trouser lenght and turnups.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Crisis Management Style*

I am the pro from Dover these days, except I don't get paid for it any longer.

J. Crew sport coat I picked up at the thrift for five bucks. It has a side panel rather than a dart, less in the waist than my norm, minimal shoulder padding and a sort of half-hearted 3-2 roll that could be improved by judicious steaming. It's the sort of jacket I can wear in the rain or get cigar ash on without worrying too much.

Oily Sebagos, LE chinos, a Leatherman belt lurking under there. I have to shave today, meeting with the newspaper people.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: Vol. I*

Took the young man to school early; am still in shorts/sweatshirt.

Class pictures today--he wore:
BB pinpoint BD--white
BS bow--Old Downside (navy/ruby/marigold), borrowed from Dad
LE khakis
Military web belt, stripped/polished "windowframe" brass buckle
Generic OTC navy socks
Sperry Defender boat mocs
LE navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, wine (borrowed from yrs truly)

Vol. II may follow after my workout...

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

A chip off the old block for sure! You must be proud. Did he assemble that outfit or did he get some guidance from dad?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday: Vol. II*



LoneSuitinDTW said:


> A chip off the old block for sure! You must be proud. Did he assemble that outfit or did he get some guidance from dad?


Thanks, LoneSuit...the young one went rifling through Dad's bows and PSs; methinks he chose well.

Taking the family turtle to the vet--no major style statement today:
PRL pique golfer--deep (holiday) red
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey mocs, sockless
Huntington Black Watch tartan 3/2 sack, tossed in the back seat
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*And on the fourth day...*

...yr. humble narrator got a job, back at the newspaper, better beat, a little more money, starting Oct.1

Massive Ivy Attack for the occasion:

LL Bean Teflon chinos, I needed some skinnier trousers in a hurry and these fit the bill
Huntington sack
LE pink pinpoint bd, it's kinda muggy today
Thrifted tie
Meta-obnoxious argyles from Joy of Socks
AE Hancocks in brown suede
Ray-Ban Clubmasters, I always wanted a pair and finally said the hell with it.
Generic woven silk pocket square, almost like a repp tie weave

An attempt to mix up summer and fall elements.


----------



## gnatty8

^ Fantastic news Patrick, I think your utility as a newsman will be much greater than it was in your old job.


----------



## playdohh22

Navy Baracuta G9 Harrington
Blue Brooks OCBD
Lands End grosgrain ribbon belt
Brooks khakis
Brown Sperry boat shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RLP pant
BJ belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
VW cologne


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## stcolumba

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> cordovan colored penny loafers and belt
> no socks
> Stone colored chinos
> blue oxford buttondown
> green repp bowtie
> navy blazer


Bow tie! Thumbs up!


----------



## Ole Hickory

*Comical-*

If I am in my office, its a suit. However, it's Saturday & I am in the office today- "playing catch up", alone. Since I had an am tennis match that ran late; Stan Smith Adidas, white tennis socks, white Boast tennis shorts, & a *dry* navy RL Rugby T shirt.


----------



## closerlook

first and foremost:
patrick,
congrats on your new position!

second:
today while attending "an event" i wore a black and white micro-houndstooth PRL button down, charcoal and black herringbone "tweed" sweater vest from jcrew (it was cold at said event), generic black chinos I've had since who-knows-when, black leather wallabees, and i threw the whole thing off with these awesome/ridiculous multi-colored argyle socks from jcrew:
https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/Me...gory/accessories/socks/PRDOVR~98397/98397.jsp
you cant see from this picture, but the reverse side has a heather grey and a yellow diamond.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna tie
Ferragamo pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Buffalo nickle cufflinks
KS belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## a4audi08

hope all is well with everyone. i am traveling to the windy city this morning.










jacket: my trusty navy huntington 3/2 
shirt: crappy nautica BD from the tj maxx clearance rack
tie: vintage talbott best of class 
pants: lands end khakis
shoes: ae mcneil caramel


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> ...yr. humble narrator got a job, back at the newspaper, better beat, a little more money, starting Oct.1
> 
> Massive Ivy Attack for the occasion:...


Patrick: Congratulations on the new job...say, wasn't Clark Kent a newsman and a snappy dresser too(!)??


----------



## hbs midwest

*Congratulations are in Order*



Patrick06790 said:


> ...yr. humble narrator got a job, back at the newspaper, better beat, a little more money, starting Oct.1
> 
> Massive Ivy Attack for the occasion:
> 
> LL Bean Teflon chinos, I needed some skinnier trousers in a hurry and these fit the bill
> Huntington sack
> LE pink pinpoint bd, it's kinda muggy today
> Thrifted tie
> Meta-obnoxious argyles from Joy of Socks
> AE Hancocks in brown suede
> Ray-Ban Clubmasters, I always wanted a pair and finally said the hell with it.
> Generic woven silk pocket square, almost like a repp tie weave
> 
> An attempt to mix up summer and fall elements.


Good news, Patrick! Wishing you the very best in your return to full-time (sorta) journalism.:icon_smile:

PS Looking very good--as always.

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Thanks.

Another attempt at "smart casual." Vaguely okay, but without a tie I feel like a putz.


----------



## closerlook

patrick
are those clarks desert boots
from the pic (maybe just the angle) they look a bit rounder in the toe than I would think.

in any event, they are quite nice.


----------



## Patrick06790

^Yep, Clark's indeed.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
CK socks
Romano bluchers
Burberry cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

I am attempting to get out of the zombie sleeping pattern, as demonstrated by my appearance, fully if unimaginatively clad, at 6:30 a.m.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gravati chelsea boots
JV cologne


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Earl of Ormonde

A quick question, what's the deal with all these buttonned up blazers, jackets and tweeds? I'm assuming it's a very American thing or perhaps just one or two individuals.

You rarely see anyone in Europe with a (sports coat) blazer or hacking jacket buttonned up.

The only occurrence I can think of where one can see it regularly is when you see the First & Second World War veterans marching on Rememberance Sunday with their blazers buttonned up.

Suits, yes. But jackets, no. Not over here anyway. Unless things have drastically changed since I left London 12 years ago.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
Burberry polo
H-ps
RLP khakis
A cap toe boot


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood fedora


----------



## Patrick06790

*Mac Is Back!*

^ Good to see you, Mr. Mac.

I am experimenting with jeans. Again. I have lost enough weight that my gut doesn't hang over them, which was part of the problem.

And it is chilly enough to dig out a light tweed, courtesy of M.Charles and the thrift exchange, which for you new guys is a terrific resource.

This tweed, however, needs to be pressed, or steamed, now that I look at the photo.

The doleful expression is a function of the early hour, as I continue to get used to regular, as opposed to Zombie, time.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Good to see you, Mr. Mac.
> 
> I am experimenting with jeans. Again. I have lost enough weight that my gut doesn't hang over them, which was part of the problem.
> 
> And it is chilly enough to dig out a light tweed, courtesy of M.Charles and the thrift exchange, which for you new guys is a terrific resource.
> 
> This tweed, however, needs to be pressed, or steamed, now that I look at the photo.
> 
> The doleful expression is a function of the early hour, as I continue to get used to regular, as opposed to Zombie, time.


Congrats on the weight loss--as well as the job.

Looking good!

Enjoy!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

Meeting with consultant & recruiter:
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland, red
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--hunter
Alden/JAB (ancient and venerable) tassel loafers--Burgundy calf 
BB Madison 3/2 sack navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, butter yellow

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Cowtown

Patrick - Looking great as always.


----------



## stfu

Patrick06790 said:


>


*Great* as always. Details on the shoes, please?


----------



## AldenPyle

Mac is back! Looks great.


----------



## Patrick06790

stfu said:


> *Great* as always. Details on the shoes, please?


Dressabouts, a brand that seems to have disappeared


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick-
Thank you and keep up the good work!


----------



## Zos

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A quick question, what's the deal with all these buttonned up blazers, jackets and tweeds? I'm assuming it's a very American thing or perhaps just one or two individuals.
> 
> You rarely see anyone in Europe with a (sports coat) blazer or hacking jacket buttonned up.
> 
> The only occurrence I can think of where one can see it regularly is when you see the First & Second World War veterans marching on Rememberance Sunday with their blazers buttonned up.
> 
> Suits, yes. But jackets, no. Not over here anyway. Unless things have drastically changed since I left London 12 years ago.


There is no deal. It's more put together, polished, and elegant.


----------



## Naval Gent

Earl of Ormonde said:


> A quick question, what's the deal with all these buttonned up blazers, jackets and tweeds? I'm assuming it's a very American thing or perhaps just one or two individuals.
> 
> You rarely see anyone in Europe with a (sports coat) blazer or hacking jacket buttonned up.
> 
> The only occurrence I can think of where one can see it regularly is when you see the First & Second World War veterans marching on Rememberance Sunday with their blazers buttonned up.
> 
> Suits, yes. But jackets, no. Not over here anyway. Unless things have drastically changed since I left London 12 years ago.


It's a concerted effort to avoid being mistaken for the Mayor of London.










Scott


----------



## playdohh22

Mac, great to see you're back! 

Looking sharp.


----------



## redmanca

First post in the WAYW thread.

Out to dinner with the wife:

Brooks Makers sack blazer
Nordstrom Blue check OCBD
Land's End Khakis
Thrifted tweed tie (Burgundy John Weitz)
Gold JAB PS
Bass Weejuns

edit: here is the picture

https://redmanca.googlepages.com/hmandcoat.jpg

Let me know what you think,

Conor


----------



## Joe Beamish

Heck, I thought the rule for a navy blazer was: Button it when you stand up, and unbutton it when you sit down.

In the office I leave it unbuttoned. But on the street I tend to button it.

Same goes for a suit, only more so. I usually keep the jacket buttoned unless I'm sitting.



Zos said:


> There is no deal. It's more put together, polished, and elegant.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Patrick, that's a great combo: Pink shirt with a tweed jacket and jeans. I'll be stealing it soon.

(The jacket fits you very well.)


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Zos said:


> It's more put together, polished, and elegant.


hhhmmm...there we'll have to disagree then.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Naval Gent said:


> It's a concerted effort to avoid being mistaken for the Mayor of London.


Read my post again please regarding suits.

And although Boris looks scruffy in comparison to the other two chaps, he makes my point for me, albeit in a less than elegant manner, in that very few people over here button up jackets as a matter of course, even suit jackets.

Most chaps in govt & in the city don't button up jackets

That said, Boris always looks scruffy, no matter what he's wearing or how he buttons it. He just isn't an elegant wearer of clothes. 
And no one expects him to be and I seen nothing wrong with that. He's a politician not a fashion model.

James - remaining unbuttonned on most everyday occasions....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NC cufflinks
JS pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
TR monkstraps
Creed cologne


----------



## wolfhound986

Good to see mcarthur is posting again - and dressed well as always.



Joe Beamish said:


> Heck, I thought the rule for a navy blazer was: Button it when you stand up, and unbutton it when you sit down.
> 
> In the office I leave it unbuttoned. But on the street I tend to button it.
> 
> Same goes for a suit, only more so. I usually keep the jacket buttoned unless I'm sitting.


This is the rule I remember growing up, I'm still doing it.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

Looking good Patrick, nice watch by the way. 

And don't worry about the crumpled tweed, that's part of the look, part of the charm iwth tweed. It should look used and comfy.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
RLP khakis
A-LW blucher


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo buckskin fedora


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> Burberry blazer
> RLP polo
> H-ps
> RLP khakis
> A-LW blucher


Welcome back, Mac. We missed you. Funny...I was in a Hermes store a few days ago looking at pocket squares and thought of you!


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Burberry blazer
> RLP polo
> H-ps
> RLP khakis
> A-LW blucher


Welcome back, Mac!

Looking good, as always.

I have endeavoured to remember my pocket square in your absence.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

A brisk pre-autumn day here in Michigan this morning- but warming up nicely later in the day.

black and white heringbone tweed jacket (purchased from a forum member who must be exactly the same size I am)
white OCBD
black and white striped tie
medium gray pants
black penny loafers

Hope you all have a great day!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

Downtown networking--Milwaukee County Courthouse and points beyond:
BB OCBD--wine university stripe
BS regt--5th Enniskillin Dragoon Guards (hunter/cardinal red/gold)
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood belt
PRL golf socks--hunter
AE Paxton loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy sack blazer
PS--gold/wine geometric silk print

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!

hbs:icon_smile:


----------



## hbs midwest

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> A brisk pre-autumn day here in Michigan this morning- but warming up nicely later in the day.
> 
> black and white heringbone tweed jacket (purchased from a forum member who must be exactly the same size I am)
> white OCBD
> black and white striped tie
> medium gray pants
> black penny loafers
> 
> Hope you all have a great day!


Sounds like 1930s monochrome--understated elegance.

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

Press blue/white OCBD
Leatherman blue crab emblematic belt
Press khaki poplins
Quoddy canoe mocs
Glazed eyes from having to drive to BWI at 7 and a dire lack of caffine


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC & HBS
Thank you


----------



## TMMKC

The reds make their final appearance for the summer. Nordstrom OCBD, Crookhorn web belt, Minnetonka driving mocs.


----------



## stfu

Earl of Ormonde said:


> He's a politician not a fashion model.


Is this really the argument you'd like to lead with?


----------



## playdohh22

TMMKC - Who makes the nantuckets?


----------



## TMMKC

playdohh22 said:


> TMMKC - Who makes the nantuckets?


The pair I'm wearing I stumbled upon last year in Lands' End's online overstock section. Great fit, soft brushed fabric...all for just $15! I bet you could find a similar end-of-the-season deal there.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

*Not Quite the Curriculum*

Southwick Dorset, today.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-long wing blucher


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

burgundy penny loafers
tan pants
burgundy belt
blue and white stripe OCBD
burgundy repp bowtie
tan houndstooth jacket

Have a good day


----------



## Patrick06790

Tedious errands. LL Bean sweatshirt, Sebagos.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...*

More downtown contacts; on to ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--yellow
BS regt--Royal Marines
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Cole Haan (1980s vintage, Maine-made) full strap penny loafers--burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

hbs midwest said:


> More downtown contacts; on to ResumeCrafters:
> BB OCBD--yellow
> BS regt--Royal Marines
> LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
> BB surcingle--navy
> PRL generic socks--navy
> Cole Haan (1980s vintage, Maine-made) full strap penny loafers--burgundy calf
> Huntington 3/2 blazer--hunter
> PS--linen/cotton, navy
> 
> Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Excellent as always!


----------



## a4audi08

can't wait to get back to trad, but for now while in chicago it's

navy chalkstripe suit: HSM
shirt: tm lewin
tie: BB
shoes: ae sanford


----------



## mcarthur

^consider a pocket square


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

TMMKC said:


> The reds make their final appearance for the summer. Nordstrom OCBD, Crookhorn web belt, Minnetonka driving mocs.


sharp!

I think reds could easily be a fall trouser too if you paired them with the right shirt/jacket.


----------



## TMMKC

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> sharp!
> 
> I think reds could easily be a fall trouser too if you paired them with the right shirt/jacket.


Thank you


----------



## Joe Beamish

I'm gonna put this on my tombstone.



mcarthur said:


> ^consider a pocket square


----------



## a4audi08

mcarthur said:


> ^consider a pocket square


As soon as I get home, I'm going to look for a pocket square tutorial (I'm sure there is on here somewhere!)


----------



## tightcollarman

*Sharp suit!*



a4audi08 said:


> can't wait to get back to trad, but for now while in chicago it's
> 
> navy chalkstripe suit: HSM
> shirt: tm lewin
> tie: BB
> shoes: ae sanford


Sharp suit! Great tie, as is the white shirt/spread collar.


----------



## Reddington

BB Sack
LLB Khakis
RT PS
CW Band
Vintage Timex
LLB Belt


----------



## stfu

Reddington said:


> Vintage Timex


Love the watch, even with that little word under the *6*.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
GT socks
BJ boots
PS cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo Tobacco brown fedora


----------



## Grundie

Since the last time I posted, I've gone and got myself married. But right now, I'm wearing...

Red M&S cords
Plain white double-cuffed shirt
Sand coloured cotton sports jacket
Brown Clarks stright tow Oxford brogues

I think I may look a bit too loud today.


----------



## The Louche

^

Reddington - nice watch. Unfortunately I need to point out that your collar is gapping. This is constructive critcism only - your are consistently one ofthe best trads posting and I must bring this important detail to your attention.


----------



## hbs midwest

*FRiday...*

Took young one to school; ResumeCrafters and errands:
LE Dress Stuart mini-tartan BD
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle, hunter
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis moccasins
BB Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--navy/red/hunter sport motif solk print

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Grundie said:


> Since the last time I posted, I've gone and got myself married. But right now, I'm wearing...
> 
> Red M&S cords
> Plain white double-cuffed shirt
> Sand coloured cotton sports jacket
> Brown Clarks stright tow Oxford brogues
> 
> I think I may look a bit too loud today.


Congratulations!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-plain toe boot


----------



## wessex

Grundie said:


> Since the last time I posted, I've gone and got myself married.


Congratulations on your recent nuptuals! Hopefully, the new arrangement won't impact your clothing budget too much.


----------



## hbs midwest

Grundie said:


> Since the last time I posted, I've gone and got myself married.


Wishing you and your bride many years of love, health, and happiness.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

The Louche said:


> ^
> 
> Reddington - nice watch. Unfortunately I need to point out that your collar is gapping. This is constructive critcism only - your are consistently one ofthe best trads posting and I must bring this important detail to your attention.


Louche - 

Thanks for the honest feedback. It's much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## Pgolden

Grundie said:


> Since the last time I posted, I've gone and got myself married. But right now, I'm wearing...
> 
> Red M&S cords
> Plain white double-cuffed shirt
> Sand coloured cotton sports jacket
> Brown Clarks stright tow Oxford brogues
> 
> I think I may look a bit too loud today.


Congratulations! Many years of health and happiness!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia sportscoat
Gucci pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Great look, Mac. Consider an auto-timer.


----------



## TMMKC

^Well done. I particularly like your PS.


----------



## Pentheos

^Yes, very nice. I long for a suit like that.


----------



## Crane's

It'll be something like this today. Ariat boots, Nudie AJs in heavy dry, Carhartt button down work shirt, Filson Aviator and either my vintage Portis bowler or Stetson Dune.


----------



## AlanC

Grundie said:


> Since the last time I posted, I've gone and got myself married..


Yes, congratulations!

Some members will go to great lengths just to have someone around to take WAYW pictures for them. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Untilted

AP, those ultra-rumpled button down collars are really bugging me. A tab collar or a more structured button down collar would look much better in my opinion.


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Thank you!
Looking well. Going out to dinner Saturday night


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


>


AP - Great suit and tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-dark brown suede


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo tobacco brown fedora


----------



## Desk Jockey

Untilted said:


> AP, those ultra-rumpled button down collars are really bugging me. A tab collar or a more structured button down collar would look much better in my opinion.


So maybe he should buy some old tab collars? You know, welcome back to the age of jive.

AP- Suit & tie are Press, aren't they?


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks, guys. Keep up the good work. The suit and tie are JPress. I usually use a white cotton square, but I thought the pink could match the elephants in the tie.



Crane's said:


> It'll be something like this today. Ariat boots, Nudie AJs in heavy dry, Carhartt button down work shirt, Filson Aviator and either my vintage Portis bowler or Stetson Dune.


Looks great! If my favorite magazine Free & Easy were a country, you would be crowned king, https://www.east-r.co.jp/


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Hermes tie
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## anglophile23

navy blazer
BB #1 stripe tie
BB forward point collar with a blue check
white cotton PS
generic brown leather belt
grey flannels
tan herringbone OTC socks
AE Macneils in shell


----------



## Jovan

Untilted said:


> AP, those ultra-rumpled button down collars are really bugging me. A tab collar or a more structured button down collar would look much better in my opinion.


I have to agree. I know I go against the grain here, but at least some thin lining is preferable... Too unstructured and it just looks floppy. While others decry the recent BB button downs, I think they're just fine. At least they aren't fused like the point collars are now.


----------



## Pgolden

Kangol cap, no name light tweed; BB OCBD; belt from O'Connells; LLB chinos; AE Bentons. A word about the chinos. I was never a member of the no-iron club because the material was a little too space-age and noticeably not cotton. This current model is an improvement. I ordered them long and had my tailor add the 2-inch cuffs. They are also a little dressier without the jeans-like stitching on the side seam.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Pgolden said:


> Kangol cap, no name light tweed; BB OCBD; belt from O'Connells; LLB chinos; AE Bentons. A word about the chinos. I was never a member of the no-iron club because the material was a little too space-age and noticeably not cotton. This current model is an improvement. I ordered them long and had my tailor add the 2-inch cuffs. They are also a little dressier without the jeans-like stitching on the side seam.


Which model LL Bean chinos are those? I've long wondered about their chinos compared to LE.


----------



## Pgolden

Double L® Chinos, Natural Fit Hidden Comfort Plain Front. In Dark Khaki.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Vintage Press corduroy sack suit in came color. Vintage broadcloth tab-collar that is just starting to fray. Olive tie with red embroidered griffins. Brown topsiders with white soles. No socks.
Leavitt and Peirce tobacco. The person taking the photo demanded that I look "lost in thought" but I couldn't stop smirking.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
RLP khakis
BB tassel slip on


----------



## Desk Jockey

Well played.

And now I've to start wondering again if I could get away with a cord suit.


----------



## wnh

Untilted said:


> AP, those ultra-rumpled button down collars are really bugging me. A tab collar or a more structured button down collar would look much better in my opinion.


Tack on another "me too." To my eye, that particular collar looks less romantically rumpled and more like just a poorly made shirt collar. I think a lack of structure is fine, but this is pushing it; looks like there's too much collar, or the buttons are just in the wrong place, so that the fabric of the collar is folding over itself.


----------



## Jovan

I think I'm somewhat tradly enough to appease the gods here.  This is me before going to dinner with my mother.



















My new shirt from RL. What you can't see is there's a back button on the collar! A nice surprise for sure.


----------



## Reddington

Enjoying a damp Sunday afternoon. The BB OCBD is red unistripe. Colours didn't photograph well.










Cheers.


----------



## Orgetorix

Saturday's work wear:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Agnona shirt
RR jeans
FC belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## Danny

Orgetorix said:


> Saturday's work wear:


Working on Saturday?! Do you have electricity there in L-ville? My friends down there have been without power all week.

Danny


----------



## Tucker

Jos. Bank poplin suit, olive, darted, big shoulders
BB pinpoint botton-down, ecru
BB A&S tie
Florsheim tassels, burgundy shell


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice looking attire. consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-long wing blucher


----------



## hbs midwest

Tucker said:


> Jos. Bank poplin suit, olive, darted, big shoulders
> BB pinpoint botton-down, ecru
> BB A&S tie
> Florsheim tassels, burgundy shell


Well-done; looking good!:icon_smile:

Dare I say Classic?!?

Might suggest a hunter/red small-print silk PS...

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Madness Which is Monday...*

No major style statements over the weekend--PRL golf shirts with BB shorts; LLB khakis under cassock/vestments for church.

More of the same today:
PRL pique golfer--PRL red
LLB twills, usual specs--navy
BB surcingle--hunter
generic navy crew socks
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 sack jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Orgetorix

Danny said:


> Working on Saturday?! Do you have electricity there in L-ville? My friends down there have been without power all week.
> 
> Danny


I work at Brooks Brothers, so Saturday shifts are a normal way of life. And no, I didn't have power all week until about 3 PM this afternoon.


----------



## AldenPyle

*not enough light but..*


----------



## Untilted

Last friday:

BB fitzy, white shirt and press skull tie

Today:

BB fitzy, blue shirt, and tennis tie

newly acquired shoes, alden tassel, *dark cognac*, fits beautifully


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Sterling Silver cufflinks
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
RL cologne


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## AldenPyle

BTW, Tilt, it'd be cool to see a bit more of the silhouette of the Fitzgerald. It looks great. Somehow, I think it looks cooler with the blue shirt and green tie, though that might be the light.


----------



## AlanC

^Looking very good, AP. You've got a good thing going.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Unholy*

This is what I sort of fell into at 6:30 a.m.

At that ghastly hour who gives a...


----------



## mcarthur

AP & Tilt-
nice looking attire
Tilt-
consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Berle khakis
A-tassel slip on


----------



## Untilted

mcarthur said:


> AP & Tilt-
> nice looking attire
> Tilt-
> consider a pocket square


i lost my only white linen pocket square i bought from alanC after moving around so much...


----------



## Falstaff

*Trad student casual*

Y'all, after a long posting hiatus, I figure I'd get back in the game.
https://img54.imageshack.us/my.php?image=92108vd8.jpg
Bean boots
PRL khakis (the dadgum seamstress messed up the trousers, so no cuff, unfortunately, which defeats the purpose me buying them 3 inches too long . . . )
Barbour shirt
Bic pen

Sorry about the blue on the face.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
SR pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Flemings belt
Pantherella socks
Prada ankle boot
Armani cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Mac, I like that square in particular; Alan, thanks, you should show us what you are stylin these days.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Delightful knit tie right there! Wow


----------



## Danny

The green in the shirt keeps it from being a flat color combo. I think it works.



Patrick06790 said:


> This is what I sort of fell into at 6:30 a.m.
> 
> At that ghastly hour who gives a...


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> Optimo midnight blue


Mac: That is a strikingly handsome hat, indeed! If I may be so bold, could I ask the source of your hat stands? Mine are presently doomed to sit, flat, on a shelf in our entryway closet...sometimes to the detriment of the hat brim!


----------



## balder

eagle2250 said:


> Mac: That is a strikingly handsome hat, indeed! If I may be so bold, could I ask the source of your hat stands? Mine are presently doomed to sit, flat, on a shelf in our entryway closet...sometimes to the detriment of the hat brim!


I would love to know too?


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Mac: That is a strikingly handsome hat, indeed! If I may be so bold, could I ask the source of your hat stands? Mine are presently doomed to sit, flat, on a shelf in our entryway closet...sometimes to the detriment of the hat brim!


^thank you. go to noggintops.com


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo buckskin


----------



## The Louche

Tilt,

Good trad work. I like the tassels. Like the Fitzgerald suit as well - I notice you wear it very often. That's cool, I do the same thing sometimes, but you don't want it to get shiny elbows and all that. Unfortunately suits wear out in a few years.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Berle khakis
A-wing tip boots


----------



## ds23pallas

*From the Last Couple of Days...*

Lots of B's - BB OCBD shirt, Bean Shetland, Bills khakis, Barbour Lightweight Beaufort jacket, Bass Weejuns

BB OCBD shirt, Barbour lambswool sweater, Izod corduroys, Le Chameau quilted jacket, good ol' 986s


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Caporicci bluchers
Hermes cologne


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Vik

AldenPyle said:


>


like the jacket a lot - is it just the angle of the photo or does it look a little big?


----------



## AldenPyle

thanks, but I don't think so. The shoulder seams go over my shoulder points. Probably if I could choose, I would have a jacket maybe 1/4-1/2" shorter, but not worth trimming. I don't think I had as much taken in at the waist as I usually do, but overall, I'm happy with it.


----------



## Vik

AldenPyle said:


> thanks, but I don't think so. The shoulder seams go over my shoulder points. Probably if I could choose, I would have a jacket maybe 1/4-1/2" shorter, but not worth trimming. I don't think I had as much taken in at the waist as I usually do, but overall, I'm happy with it.


Cool...

May I ask where you bought it?


----------



## AldenPyle

I got it off the Bay. Last year, J.Press in New York dumped a lot of their old inventory at some Goodwill type shop in Manhattan and a few New Yorkers were selling tons of new Press jackets on the internet. I'm not sure I would wear a solid cream, nubby silk jacket often enough to buy it retail, but at the price, if I wear it a few times a year, I got my money's worth.

You may be right. It might be worth it to take the waist in on this jacket.


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> ^thank you. go to noggintops.com


Thanks for the info Mac. My Oct purchases will include three of those...what a bargain! Thanks again!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo rust


----------



## Reddington

Vik said:


> like the jacket a lot - is it just the angle of the photo or does it look a little big?


I don't think it looks big. Looks like a nice 3/2 sack to me. Nice find AP.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## tantive4

BB grey suit
BB blue OCBD
BB Repp tie
BB shell loafers


----------



## playdohh22

tantive4 - looks good. would love to see it on you.


----------



## tantive4

Thanks, I really appreciate that.

I'm in the mists of trying to drop some weight, as things have become to fit very "snug"! I guess it's that I'm still a little self conscious.

Hopefully soon.


----------



## playdohh22

Looking forward to it.

I forgot to say something though. I think the width of tie does not accommodate the lapel width, the tie is too narrow.


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB University blazer
Press blue/white OCBD
Press mid grey flannels
Rugby navy foulard tie (white and yellow flowers)
Alden 986s

I'm really quite liking my new phone.


----------



## AldenPyle

Desk Jockey said:


> BB University blazer
> Press blue/white OCBD
> Press mid grey flannels
> Rugby navy foulard tie (white and yellow flowers)
> Alden 986s
> 
> I'm really quite liking my new phone.


Perfect. The only thing I don't like about this is that it makes me regret not getting that blazer.


----------



## wessex

Desk Jockey said:


>


Abosultey perfect - cheers! My only commentary would be that the pocket square creates a bit of a bulge - I guess that's the price for patch pockets* (I'm not a hankie guy myself). I too regret not getting this one for the cool months.

* To be very nit-picky, I think that patch pockets respresent youthfulness (think prep school unform jacket) and a pocket square is not really appropriate. In what store was this photo taken?


----------



## Desk Jockey

wessex said:


> Abosultey perfect - cheers! My only commentary would be that the pocket square creates a bit of a bulge - I guess that's the price for patch pockets* (I'm not a hankie guy myself). I too regret not getting this one for the cool months.
> 
> * To be very nit-picky, I think that patch pockets respresent youthfulness (think prep school unform jacket) and a pocket square is not really appropriate. In what store was this photo taken?


Handkerchiefs are always a good idea; summer for dabbing the brow (a dear necessity in DC) and otherwise for cleaning the glasses.

Yeah there's a bulge but I've becomed conditioned to look at a jacket as being lessened without something in it.

The shop will by me go nameless.


----------



## jamgood

Desk Jockey said:


>


Decent starter closet, but could use a Chesterfield and a couple of club chairs. 
And a Grecian urn chock full of Le Nouveau Riche Tabac Courvoisier riff cut pipe tabakky on the mantle. 
Thanks for the break from all them books. Got a crick in my neck from leanin' sideways.
Marleybone Cricket Club buttons?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Gucci sweater
Zegna pant
Cale belt
CH socks
TB chelsea boots
Cartier cologne


----------



## Grundie

wessex said:


> Congratulations on your recent nuptuals! Hopefully, the new arrangement won't impact your clothing budget too much.


Fortunately not. In fact my wife adores the way I dress and buys me items of clothing shes knows I will love.


----------



## Grundie

Today I'm going for the rustic look.

Barbour tattersall shirt.
Thick blue wool crew neck jumper.
Hiking boots and thick green socks.
And to top it all off, a kilt in the County Derry tartan with seal skin sporran.

It feels liberating.


----------



## a4audi08

hey guys, hope all is well










shirt: bb
tie: my favorite golfer emblematic tie
jacket: 3/2 herringbone pattern sack from woodhouse lynch


----------



## Prepstyle

Navy Blazer
BB Blue Slim Fit OCBD
BB Plain Front Olive Gabs
HF narrow Bar stripe tie
my rainy day shoes: Burgundy Bostonian Plain-toes.


----------



## ds23pallas

AldenPyle said:


> Perfect. The only thing I don't like about this is that it makes me regret not getting that blazer.


AP - Why don't you order it now during the sale (if they have your size)? It's priced at $149.99 less 25% when you use the F&F code. I ordered a $500 jacket that came to $134 shipped!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Took the young man to school, now checking correspondence, on to consultants and network coffee:
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt Black Watch modern (navy/wine/hunter)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs, waxed/shined
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--fox-hunt motif silk print

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

ds23pallas said:


> AP - Why don't you order it now during the sale (if they have your size)? It's priced at $149.99 less 25% when you use the F&F code. I ordered a $500 jacket that came to $134 shipped!


It was not on the BB site when I placed my F&F order. Now it has re-appeared but not in my size. Actually, only in 46L which is probably about as far from my size as they made these jackets in. I have a Southwick CCC doeskin to fall back on, but it would be nice to have a backup.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A- LHS


----------



## cvac

dark gray pin dot stripe 3/2 sack suit from O'Connell's (made by H.Oritsky)
Press white royal oxford w/ tennis collar
Press navy grenadine tie
black Cheaney "Sloane" captoes
tan London Fog double breasted trench
Neos "Voyager" overshoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Malo pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Kiton cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
RLP khakis
BB LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
Zegna belt
Riga socks
JL slip-ons
Creed cologne


----------



## video2

Armani wool and silk jacket, Armani Tie, Armani, Armani silk velvet pants and Pal Zileri shirts


----------



## a4audi08

video2 said:


> Armani wool and silk jacket, Armani Tie, Armani, Armani silk velvet pants and Pal Zileri shirts


i like the look but prepare for incoming.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H- ps
RLP khakis
BB PTB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
MF loafer
MS cologne


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> I got it off the Bay. Last year, J.Press in New York dumped a lot of their old inventory at some Goodwill type shop in Manhattan and a few New Yorkers were selling tons of new Press jackets on the internet. I'm not sure I would wear a solid cream, nubby silk jacket often enough to buy it retail, but at the price, if I wear it a few times a year, I got my money's worth.
> 
> You may be right. It might be worth it to take the waist in on this jacket.


I had one of these and the rotten cleaners ruined it. Grrrarrrrr.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Madly Monday...*

Took son to school; on to downtown network connections:
BB PPBD--navy/burgundy tattersall on white
BS regt--Wiltshire (wine/navy/fawn)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, burgundy

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^Go Milwaukee!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo midnight blue


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
RLP khakis
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone

jacket: BB 2 btn
shirt: woodhouse lynch
tie: robert talbot handmade


----------



## ds23pallas

My workplace is usually very casual and today I wore what my g/f calls the "Preppy Outfit". BB U-Stripe, handed down knit tie and blazer, Bills khakis and Bean bluchers. Pretty much what I wore everyday at prep school in the 80's.


----------



## White Birch

Press Blazer
BB OCBD Red/White
Old BB Tie Large Teal/Burgundy/ Stripe with smaller Yellow/Navy Stripes
Light-Weight Khaki Wool Trousers
BB Burgundy Casual Penny Loafer
Navy Socks
Navy/Yellow watchband

Custom Hide Scholars Lap-Top Briefcase


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
TB belt
Armani socks
testoni bluchers
Prada cologne


----------



## kforton

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> jacket: BB 2 btn
> shirt: woodhouse lynch
> tie: robert talbot handmade


Again, just so put together. Great color coordination. Best new poster, for sure.


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## AldenPyle

A lot of good looks here, but I gotta know who made that jacket, Reddington.


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> A lot of good looks here, but I gotta know who made that jacket, Reddington.


Thanks AP. It's an Orvis wool / silk blend, 3/2 sack.

Cheers.


----------



## TMMKC

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> jacket: BB 2 btn
> shirt: woodhouse lynch
> tie: robert talbot handmade


Well done...consider a pocket square


----------



## Quay

AldenPyle said:


> Perfect. The only thing I don't like about this is that it makes me regret not getting that [BB University] blazer.


I recommend them to everyone. I have three and they have become my cooler to cold weather go-to blazer. It seems if you watch BB's sales you can get them at least twice a year for $199.00 or so, which is a great deal. I try to wear mine out but they seem impervious to most of my silliness.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Zegna shirt
BC pant
NM belt
Pantherella pant
JB bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## a4audi08

Reddington;823162
[IMG said:


> https://i295.photobucket.com/albums/mm147/CDH2000/IMG_2699.jpg?t=1222827904[/IMG]
> 
> Cheers.


wow. beautiful jacket.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Working at home; cleaning up & moving the icon studio to another corner of the attic/office/den area:
LLB turtleneck--mountain red (crimson)
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL golf socks--crimson
Gokey/Orvis mocs
(for errands later today) Huntington 3/2 jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Back in the newspaper saddle:

Huntington sack (eBay); Macluer off-white shirt; Paul Stuart knit tie (thrift); LE Year-Rounders (overstocks); Florsheim gunboats (thrift exchange)

Yeah, I *am* gonna interview you.


----------



## a4audi08

suit: huntington 3/2 sack
shirt: bb
tie: lands end
shoes: ae sanford


----------



## Reddington

a4audi08 said:


> suit: huntington 3/2 sack
> shirt: bb
> tie: lands end
> shoes: ae sanford


^ Very sharp. However, like others have said, consider a pocket square.

Cheers.


----------



## playdohh22

Hope everyone's day is well. 


















Sweater- BB shetland
Shirt- Beans stripe OCBD(I received this for free, courtesy of JordanW)
Pants- BR khakis
Shoes- Sperry top-siders
Watch- Timex/CW band
Belt- LE grosgrain ribbon


----------



## Daveboxster

*jacket*



Reddington said:


> Cheers.


Ugh... don't like the jacket. To bold for me. Do like the watch. I have a Longines very similar


----------



## Quay

Reddington said:


>


This is a splendid outfit to my eyes. The luster of the green on the tie naturally draws the eye while the jacket provides a frame, and the pocket square tops it all of nicely with a similar "degree" of luster as the tie. Conservative yet stylish, colorful yet restrained -- all good things. :icon_smile:

I may actually have to consider buying something else besides navy blazers. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hurling frootmig

Patrick06790 said:


> Back in the newspaper saddle:
> 
> Huntington sack (eBay); Macluer off-white shirt; Paul Stuart knit tie (thrift); LE Year-Rounders (overstocks); Florsheim gunboats (thrift exchange)
> 
> Yeah, I *am* gonna interview you.


Great look!


----------



## closerlook

love those shoes, patrick.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Back in the newspaper saddle:
> 
> Huntington sack (eBay); Macluer off-white shirt; Paul Stuart knit tie (thrift); LE Year-Rounders (overstocks); Florsheim gunboats (thrift exchange)
> 
> Yeah, I *am* gonna interview you.


Totally Looking Good!:icon_smile:

Wishing you the best back on the beat.

hbs


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice.


----------



## playdohh22

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice.


Ditto.

Who makes the jacket?


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Nice.





playdohh22 said:


> Ditto.
> Who makes the jacket?


Thanks. Blazer is J. Press.


----------



## AldenPyle

Audio and Reddington- You've pulled off the classics the way they were meant to be done. 
Patrick looks really tuff. What are the shades?


----------



## AldenPyle

*A very suity week.*


















































Sorry, I'll size these down next time.


----------



## Reddington

^ Wow.....AP! Comin' on with all guns blazing. Excellent, excellent, excellent, excellent, excellent.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Redd- Very nice, the full torso pictures are great.

AP-LOVE #1, looks like an old esky scan.


----------



## Miket61

Reddington said:


> Thanks. Blazer is J. Press.


When I saw that third buttonhole hiding behind the roll of the lapel, I knew immediately. I'm getting much better at this. :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
CC cologne


----------



## EastVillageTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> Valentino jacket
> Brioni shirt
> Kiton pant
> Nocona belt
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> CC cologne


How is the wide wide world of sports is this trad?

For me:

BB Brown tweed jacket 3/2
BB OCBD Blue Univ Stripe
Press Black Silk Knit Tie
BB Chino Belt
J Crew Chinos
Quoddy Canoe Mocs, no socks
Orvis Watch w/ Press red/blue band.
AA 406 Crystal


----------



## jbmcb

Orvis Harris Tweed jacket (gray/navy)
White OCBD shirt
Dark olive green khakis
Brown, suede, plain toe oxford shoes


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

jbmcb said:


> Orvis Harris Tweed jacket (gray/navy)
> White OCBD shirt
> Dark olive green khakis
> Brown, suede, plain toe oxford shoes


very nice!. There's been an autumn chill in the Michigan air. Yesterday was another tweed jacket, blue striped ocbd, blue striped tie, navy blue sweater vest, gray pants, black tassle loafers.

Today: brown lace ups, heather brown pants, white point collar shirt, tan striped tie, solid black blazer.

enjoy the tweedy weather!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo buckskin


----------



## a4audi08

jacket: corbin
shirt: eagle
tie: shetland tie by Liberty


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Patrick looks really tuff. What are the shades?


Ray-Ban Clubmasters.

Reservoir Trad:


----------



## mcarthur

^very nice attire


----------



## Desk Jockey

Ancient BB tan/green/burgundy check shetland sack
BB white OCBD
Ralph black knit tie
Press navy stretch belt 
LL Bean olive cords, flat & cuffed (for $20!)
Bass Weejuns

Tweed and Corduroy! Huzzah!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
DS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
MJ cologne


----------



## EastVillageTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> LP shirt
> DS jeans
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> MJ cologne


KitonBrioni - why do you keep posting in the trad section? Are you lost? 
Maybe you should pull over and ask for directions...

For me today:

BB OCBD Blue
BB Navy Long Sleeve Golden Fleece Polo
LE Chinos Flat Front & Cuffed
Engine Turned Buckle w/ MocCroc strap
LL Bean Ranger Mocs
Orvis Grey Socks
AA 406 Crystal
Orvis Watch w/ Red/Navy band
Barbour Beaufort
DU Khaki Cap


----------



## Mr. H

Ah, the first Friday of October and a crisp, clear morning to boot!

MTM lt. blue chambray BD
Lt. Brown thin wale cords
Brown mock-croc belt
Chocolate brown RLP socks
Dark chocolate nubuck lace-ups (Nordstrom house brand)
Seiko watch w/stainless bracelet


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo rust


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
A-wing tip boot


----------



## Patrick06790

Flat-out cold here today. Dug out the camelhair blazer and a pair of medium-weight greys.


----------



## WingtipTom

Patrick06790 said:


> Flat-out cold here today. Dug out the camelhair blazer and a pair of medium-weight greys.


Happy Haircut! I wish I had as much hair as you...LOL. When you have as little hair as I do, it's foolish to pay for a haircut, which I haven't done in almost 10 years.

By the way, I like that look. It's rare to see a navy camelhair, at least to me. And those shoes are very cool.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I aspire to Patrick's relentless adherence to perfect sleeve length on his jackets, always showing shirt cuff.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's what I wore yesterday when I was traveling from Amsterdam back to the US:

https://imageshack.us
https://g.imageshack.us/img412/14252106kq5.jpg/1/

This was taken in the Amsterdam airport.


----------



## Scrumhalf

^ Hockeyinsider, I like your ensemble a lot. What sports coat is that? And is that a black or navy pullover?


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Beamish said:


> I aspire to Patrick's relentless adherence to perfect sleeve length on his jackets, always showing shirt cuff.


Get a set of sleeve garters. Then you too can be a well-dressed shmuck like me.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Scrumhalf said:


> ^ Hockeyinsider, I like your ensemble a lot. What sports coat is that? And is that a black or navy pullover?


- Henry Jacobson 3/2 silk-wool jacket with side vents and working horn button cuffs. 
- TM Lewin blue cotton cutaway collar shirt.
- Palm Beach wool trousers with cuff from local men's store.
- Blue cashmere jumper from TJ Maxx.
- Florsheim loafers (https://www5.jcpenney.com/jcp/X6.as...e=&attrvalue=&CmCatId=53006|53017|53350|53360)


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne


----------



## a4audi08

suit: h.freeman and sons 3/2 sack
shirt: bb
tie: bb
pocket square: invisible


----------



## tantive4

a4audi08 said:


> pocket square: invisible


Very funny!!!


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo tobacco brown


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
BB LHS


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD in ecru, handed down shetland V-neck argyle sweater, new BB check sack jacket, Levis 505 jeans and Alden Long Wings in # 8.


----------



## Untilted

nice combo. 

pink shirt would have worked better though. and it's sad that bb sack has such a structured shoulder.


----------



## kforton

a4audi08 said:


> suit: h.freeman and sons 3/2 sack
> shirt: bb
> tie: bb
> pocket square: invisible


I would never buy that tie, but you make it look natural with that suit and shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Armani cotton socks
Kiton monkstraps
Burberry cologne


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas said:


> BB OCBD in ecru, handed down shetland V-neck argyle sweater, new BB check sack jacket, Levis 505 jeans and Alden Long Wings in # 8.


Great fall look! This is how to wear sport coats with jeans.

I don't think a pink shirt is a necessity, but a pale one or even pale lemon would definitely look great as well.

I do agree that the shoulders are a little overpadded for a sack. What happened to BB's sack suits, too? There are none to be found. I don't really seek them out, but I'm disappointed BB is showing so much of its classic style in a catalogue yet offering so little of it. Not fair to our "tradly" members here.


----------



## mcarthur

Adventurebilt


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-PTB


----------



## Reddington

Untilted said:


> it's sad that bb sack has such a structured shoulder.


Couldn't the shoulders be removed or at least shortened?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni polo
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne


----------



## ds23pallas

Reddington said:


> Couldn't the shoulders be removed or at least shortened?


I have tried removing the shouder pads in the past with a couple of "donor" jackets, both with middling results. Shortening the shoulders sounds like quite a task - is it? I quite like this jacket nonetheless, and at the end of the day was only $134 shipped.


----------



## Prepstyle

Gray BB herringbone sack suit (from Orgetorix)
White BB slim fit OCBD
Navy BB shetland vest
Burgundy RPL paisley foulard tie
AE Hale Merlot


----------



## stfu

I'll need to solve the blurry photo and the bad aspect angle before trying this again. Be gentle. Today:



LE OCBD
BB Camelhair Jacket (minor darts, so sue me)
PRL flat front corduroys
Beeswax finish Sahara boots.


----------



## wnh

stfu said:


> BB Camelhair Jacket (minor darts, so sue me)
> 
> 
> 
> We don't sue. We just excommunicate.
> 
> This is the spot where I'd come back with a positive comment, but the filters on the computer system at work don't let most pictures show up, so I have no idea what your get-up looks like. But I'll assume that it's acceptable.
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
A-LWB


----------



## PSA

*First try*

Please excuse a foreigner...


----------



## a4audi08

shirt: huntington bd
sweater: j crew lambswool
jacket: BB


----------



## Cowtown

Beautiful coat a4audi08


----------



## AldenPyle

ds23pallas said:


> I have tried removing the shouder pads in the past with a couple of "donor" jackets, both with middling results. Shortening the shoulders sounds like quite a task - is it? I quite like this jacket nonetheless, and at the end of the day was only $134 shipped.


I have this jacket and I like it as well. By volume, this jacket has no more padding than a Southwick Douglas or a BB Greenfield . However, where the edge of the Douglas shoulder slopes downward and extends past the shoulder by no more than .25", this one is fairly straight and extend by close to .5".

The good part is that the wool is softer than tweed jackets, the jacket has a smoother cut than your usual sack, and the houndstooth is a bit more sophisticated. Along with the shoulder, this gives the jacket more of an early 60's Rat Pack Sinatra kind of vibe than a Woody Allen college professor kind of thing. Which is a great look in its own right, even if its not some people's Trad ideal.

On the other hand, as constructive criticism, I kind of think this sophistication, along with the blue-grey color scheme makes it not the ideal jacket to pair with denim (unless white or extreme indigo). How about a navy turtleneck and white ducks for a casual look, maybe?


----------



## AldenPyle

BTW, thanks Reddington. The source makes the compliment all the more valued. Keep up the good work. TBSdays, also thanks. I'm going for more of a Gene Kelly look with the slim fit popovers and the tapered khakis and loafers than an Ur-trad loook. [Acknowledging of course that I'm not as built as Kelly]


----------



## clemsontiger

ds23pallas said:


> BB OCBD in ecru, handed down shetland V-neck argyle sweater, new BB check sack jacket, Levis 505 jeans and Alden Long Wings in # 8.


Is there a secret to getting your cuffs to stay cuffed? When ever I cuff my jeans then don't stay.


----------



## playdohh22

clemsontiger said:


> Is there a secret to getting your cuffs to stay cuffed? When ever I cuff my jeans then don't stay.


I think it depends upon the jeans. More heavier jeans and stiff; I think the better the cuffs will be in place.


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP BD
> H-ps
> RLP khakis
> A-LWB


Nice shirt, Mac. I love RLP BDs...the tartans are great.


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Theory pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## mipcar

*Last Tweed before summer.*

And being cool becomes a high priority.
Another Harris Tweed Jacket.
Shirt is a sage green and slacks Olive.

Shoes which cannot be seen are a dark brown to match the belt.


















Mychael


----------



## ds23pallas

AldenPyle said:


> On the other hand, as constructive criticism, I kind of think this sophistication, along with the blue-grey color scheme makes it not the ideal jacket to pair with denim (unless white or extreme indigo). How about a navy turtleneck and white ducks for a casual look, maybe?


Good ideas, AP. Most of my clothing is in the brown family as it compliments better my colouring. I was going to ask the question "What pants to wear with this jacket?" I don't think I would do white ducks personally, but I have grey flannels that I will wear. And I do need some new turtlenecks. As soon as the Canadian $$ rebounds a bit I will most likely order some from Bean.


----------



## ds23pallas

clemsontiger said:


> Is there a secret to getting your cuffs to stay cuffed? When ever I cuff my jeans then don't stay.


No, I just roll and go. They never even need a touch up. I think playdoh is right, the heavier denim of the 505 stays put.


----------



## jph712

LE Flat Front Khakis
RL Polo OCBD 
LL Bean Saddles (dark brown on medium brown)
Fossil University of Alabama Watch

Just another day at the office.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Alden H467 - black bit loafers
J Press black OTC socks
BB OCBD pinpoint white
BB University Repp tie - light blue
Old Black belt
Orvis watch w/ red/blue band
AA 406 Crystal
BB Navy Suit - 2 Button Darted, one of the FEW that I own, but this suit really has a good fit and look to it, it is from their old line of $398 suits, does anybody remember these?  They have a really nice natural shoulder.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo midnight blue fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
A-indy boot


----------



## a4audi08

shirt: jab traveler's
tie: BB
suit: southwick by woodhouse lynch 3/2 sack


----------



## kitonbrioni

Magli hoodie
Borrelli shirt
JS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
PS cologne


----------



## Sir Royston

*Trad??*

And I thought that "trad" here meant traditional??


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
Berle khakis
A-NST boot


----------



## a4audi08

suit: christian st john
shirt: huntington bd
tie: vintage abercrombie/fitch


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Spent the morning at the doctor's office; informal networking downtown this afternoon:
LE BD--Dress Stuart mini-tartan broadcloth
LE tie (1983 vintage)--dark red/pheasant emblematic
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs--waxed/buffed
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--fox-hunting motif silk print

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jovan

mcarthur: I love your RL button downs. I have a madras one myself. The collar is very lightly lined -- perfect softness. Do yours have a back button on the collar as well?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Yurman cufflinks
Prada pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Varvatos cologne


----------



## a4audi08

overcoat: kiton
suit: brioni
boxers: kiton
headband: brioni
steering wheel cover: armani

(j/k kitonbrioni  )
jacket: woodhouse lynch camelhair 
shirt: bb
tie: land's end


----------



## stfu

^ Great look.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

a4audi08 said:


> overcoat: kiton
> suit: brioni
> boxers: kiton
> headband: brioni
> steering wheel cover: armani
> 
> (j/k kitonbrioni  )
> jacket: woodhouse lynch camelhair
> shirt: bb
> tie: land's end


LOL!! Good one, seriously does KitonBrioni just post here for the hell of it, for spite, what?

Whatever. . .

Today for me;

BB OCBD Blue/White Univ Stripe
BB Whipcords brown
BB 3/2 Dark brown/grey herringbone sportcoat 
Bostonian weejuns
Barbour Watch w/ Royal Navy strap
AA 406 Crystal


----------



## wnh

EastVillageTrad said:


> LOL!! Good one, seriously does KitonBrioni just post here for the hell of it, for spite, what?


I'm hoping it's just ignorance, because I think it'd be a sad display of passive agression otherwise.


----------



## clemsontiger

ds23pallas said:


> No, I just roll and go. They never even need a touch up. I think playdoh is right, the heavier denim of the 505 stays put.


I decided to roll mine up yesterday - I hit them with an iron and it did the trick. My wife was horrified and begged me to straighten them out, but I refused.


----------



## The Louche

EastVillageTrad said:


> LOL!! Good one, seriously does KitonBrioni just post here for the hell of it, for spite, what?
> 
> Whatever. . .


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## playdohh22

kitonbrioni said:


> Justin boots


now that's what i call a nice looking pair of boots!


----------



## hockeyinsider

a4audi08 said:


> overcoat: kiton
> suit: brioni
> boxers: kiton
> headband: brioni
> steering wheel cover: armani
> 
> (j/k kitonbrioni  )
> jacket: woodhouse lynch camelhair
> shirt: bb
> tie: land's end


Those lapels seem wide. Are they?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## AldenPyle

Razzing KB is kind of like teasing the Guard in front of Buckingham Palace; he never cracks. Anyway, as he posts in StyleForum's Streetwear WAYWN thread, I don't think we should take it personally (just tell JordanW not to let him register for The Curriculum).


----------



## EastVillageTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> Brioni shirt
> Zegna pant
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> Burberry cologne


Here is everyone's favorite bumbling passive-agressive trendy Italian dresser's entry for today in the trad forum. I feel like groundhog day a little. . . The only Italian thing I've ever worn I think is when I spilled a red sauce or pasta on myself.

Et por moi;

BB White OCBD
BB Khakis
BB Red & Gray argyle socks
Bass Weejuns
Engine Turned Buckle and moc-croc belt.
BB Sack Navy Blazer
Barbour Watch w/ Royal Navy Strap
AA 406 Crystal


----------



## Reddington

EastVillageTrad said:


> Barbour Watch w/ Royal Navy Strap


EVT - Any pictures of this or a description of the RN strap?

Cheers.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Reddington said:


> EVT - Any pictures of this or a description of the RN strap?
> 
> Cheers.


https://www.smartturnout.co.uk/acatalog/Smart_Turnout_Royal_Navy_47.html


----------



## stfu

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> Brioni shirt
> Zegna pant
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> BJ boots
> Burberry cologne


Knock it off. At least I feel sheepish if posting that the BB Tweed I am wearing has darts and my OCBD is non iron.


----------



## a4audi08

hockeyinsider said:


> Those lapels seem wide. Are they?


Not really. My pics always look like that, I believe b/c I am usually taking the picture from very close and with the camera angled upwards.

today:

jacket: corbin, dark brown plaid pattern 
shirt: yellow/white striped BB BD
tie: polo
pants: tannish wool flannels 
shoes: ae mcneils in caramel


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo buckskin


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
Berle khakis
H-ps
A-straight tip boot


----------



## ds23pallas

I post this to illustrate the red cashmere sweater (Hong Kong made) I got from the Gap about six or so years ago. Deeply discounted, it has held up remarkably well. Also making a rare appearance, my AE Waldens.


----------



## Reddington

*Yesterday...*


----------



## Reddington

*...and Today*


----------



## playdohh22

Reddington- looking good! who makes the jacket?


----------



## Reddington

playdohh22 said:


> Reddington- looking good! who makes the jacket?


Thank you Sir. Orvis Harris Tweed.

Cheers my friend.


----------



## AldenPyle

Reddington - I like the curve ball of the club tie with the business suit.
Mac - I like the check of the sport shirt; somehow I think shirts are better with a lighter field such as that one has.

My own yesterday








Today


----------



## AldenPyle

And a day before yesterday bonus pic


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Yurman cufflinks
McQueen pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Michael cologne


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington & AP-
I like your attire

AP-
Thank you

Redddington-
What shoes were you wearing?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Gucci tie
KS belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
ADP cologne


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Reddington & AP-
> I like your attire
> 
> Redddington-
> What shoes were you wearing?


Thank you Sir. AE black Reddings with the suit and LLB rustic penny loafers with the tweed.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> And a day before yesterday bonus pic


AP -

Great jacket. Brooks, Press, or someone else?

Cheers.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Making the nature scene*

Had to work some today. Snuck out for a cigar.


----------



## Beresford

Reddington said:


>


Wow, is that the one with the dark blue/purple dial? If not, I had one identical to that but in that color.

That brings back so many memories. I used to wear that watch in my senior year in college (in the Seventies) when my prior Timex conked out. My girlfriend liked it so much I eventually gave it to her and she started wearing it. Unfortunately we later broke up. I miss that watch, and after 30 years I kind of still miss her as well (although I'm happily married).


----------



## efdll

*From the subtropics in the high 80s by the beach*

Yesterday:
RL white/blue cord Bermudas with belted back
BB short-sleeve madras shirt
BB navy/red surcingle belt
Harrys of London orange leather flip-flops

Last night to dinner:
Ermenegildo Zegna silk/cotton blue blazer -- two buttons with high stance, no darts, soft shoulders, double vents
Olive butcher stripe JPress button-down shirt
Bill's Khakis tropical twill khakis
Pantherella tan socks
AE brown penny loafers

Today:
Villebrequin bathing shorts, solid royal blue with white and navy sides
Zegna Sport turquoise stripe with navy piping polo
same flip-flops

After shower:
Z navy blue plain front Bermudas
BB button-down white long-sleeve sport shirt
same damn flip flops


----------



## Reddington

Beresford said:


> Wow, is that the one with the dark blue/purple dial? If not, I had one identical to that but in that color.
> 
> That brings back so many memories. I used to wear that watch in my senior year in college (in the Seventies) when my prior Timex conked out. My girlfriend liked it so much I eventually gave it to her and she started wearing it. Unfortunately we later broke up. I miss that watch, and after 30 years I kind of still miss her as well (although I'm happily married).


No, it's acutally a deep brown colour. Below is a better picture of the watch.

This brown Timex, which dates from the 70's, was my very first 'grown-up' watch. My first watch was a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, but this brown Timex was something special as it was the first watch I bought with my own money, saved up with weeks of allowance. Of course, I was 10 years old, but I loved this watch and wore it everyday. I think I looked _groovy_. 

Anyway, after about 30+ years of not being worn and forgotten about, it's been cleaned up, refurbished and running like a Timex again. 











Cheers.


----------



## Beresford

Reddington said:


> No, it's acutally a deep brown colour. Below is a better picture of the watch.
> 
> This brown Timex, which dates from the 70's, was my very first 'grown-up' watch. My first watch was a Timex Mickey Mouse watch, but this brown Timex was something special as it was the first watch I bought with my own money, saved up with weeks of allowance. Of course, I was 10 years old, but I loved this watch and wore it everyday. I think I looked _groovy_.
> 
> Anyway, after about 30+ years of not being worn and forgotten about, it's been cleaned up, refurbished and running like a Timex again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Great watch!! :icon_smile:


----------



## AldenPyle

Mac - Thanks. Reddington - Thanks, it is Brooks, probably from Martin Greenfield. Probably my favorite sports jacket. Fortunately or unfortunately, a bunch made it down to clearance last year.


----------



## thunderw21

mcarthur, you have some pretty cool hats.

Cheers!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
Ferragamo belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne


----------



## mcarthur

thunderw21 said:


> mcarthur, you have some pretty cool hats.
> 
> Cheers!


Thank you


----------



## Topsider

EastVillageTrad said:


> The only Italian thing I've ever worn I think is when I spilled a red sauce or pasta on myself.


LOL!

In my case, we'd have to include Chianti.


----------



## CrackedCrab

first post on this thread.
nothing fancy for a Monday, no jacket:

Mercer & Sons blue end on end/white stripe button down
Borrelli dark blue amoeba tie
Polo black belt w/ sterling silver spur buckle
Incotex charcoal slacks

on feet:
Polo dark navy socks
Alden for BB unlined black cordovan (pic on what footwear are you wearing)


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo rust fedora


----------



## playdohh22

a rule of thumb for me; never wear a tie without a jacket. i think it is a horrible look.

but the shirt looks very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-wing tip boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ramano bluchers
Boucheron cologne


----------



## Morrissey

kitonbrioni said:


> Malo jacket
> Kiton shirt
> Zegna pant
> NM belt
> Pantherella socks
> Ramano bluchers
> Boucheron cologne


No offense, but your pants are way to big.


----------



## AldenPyle

Excellent mix of Italy and New England Crab! I'll follow suit(less)








Smug








My plans for world domination have come to fruition


----------



## Grundie

Dark green Magee flanner trousers
White no-name shirt with double cuffs
Green knitted tie
Dark green Jos A Banks jacket
White silk pocket square
Brown plain Clarks shoes

Wax fedora and Driza-Bone trench cost, it's bucketing down here in Dublin!


----------



## stfu

Trying this again. Today:

OCBD
Flat front chinos
Vintage Harris Tweed. I have been trying to date this garment, and based on the ACWA label, it is between 1962 - 1976. Since there are no apparent care instructions, I am guessing pre 1971.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire. consider a pocket square

AP-
Looking good


----------



## stfu

mcarthur said:


> ^nice looking attire. consider a pocket square
> 
> AP-
> Looking good


I agree on the pocket square - I need to add some to my wardrobe. The breast pocket is sagging a bit due to age, and I think a square would mitigate that a bit.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo tobacco brown fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP BD
RLP khakis
VV-ps
A-wing tip


----------



## Reddington

*Yesterday (Columbus Day)...*


----------



## Reddington

*...and Today*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Armani cologne


----------



## EastVillageTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> Brioni pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> Zegna pant
> NM belt
> Armani socks
> Gucci loafers
> Armani cologne


I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## Prepdad

kitonbrioni said:


> Malo jacket
> Kiton shirt
> Zegna pant
> NM belt
> Pantherella socks
> Ramano bluchers
> Boucheron cologne


I have to say he's really outdone himself with today's shoe selection. Go see for yourself. Are all of you taking notes?


----------



## The Louche

CrackedCrab said:


> first post on this thread.
> nothing fancy for a Monday, no jacket:
> 
> Mercer & Sons blue end on end/white stripe button down
> Borrelli dark blue amoeba tie
> Polo black belt w/ sterling silver spur buckle
> Incotex charcoal slacks
> 
> on feet:
> Polo dark navy socks
> Alden for BB unlined black cordovan (pic on what footwear are you wearing)


CC,

Nice work but I must inquire: why couldn't you simply throw on a blazer? A jacket is the most important part of any ensemble and its absence is unfortunate.

TL


----------



## CrackedCrab

^TL I keep a jacket on a hanger in my office, and took the picture before running off to work...that morning.
But at my work I must confess to not wearing a jacket all the time, although I agree with you all -- better look with jacket.
I keep the jacket (or full suit) on more when I am dressing for fun/non work activities like going to dinner, symphony/parties, etc.. if that makes any sense. 
I will redeem myself, please say tuned!!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Family PC is dead/being replaced; working from the local library...no style statement today, with rain and no interviews:
LLB turtlenck--deep red
501s
Vintage Army web belt, solid brass window-frame buckle
PRL golf socks--deep red
LLB MHS--tan/brown
Huntington 3/2 Black Watch tartan sack jacket
PS--navy/hunter/red silk print
Ancient Army raincoat over all

Have a great middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## JohnHarvard

Boxers and a Polo, in front of the laptop switching between writing on this forum and writing my thesis


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-cap toe boot


----------



## DixieTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> Brioni pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> Zegna pant
> NM belt
> Armani socks
> Gucci loafers
> Armani cologne


What makes this so sad:
1) Spending obscene amounts of money on hideous clothing
2) Wearing the clothing so poorly.

What a waste.


----------



## Patrick06790

Whoa there, KB's a weirdo, but he's _our_ weirdo. Plus when I was posting in the middle of the night our offerings would invariably be adjacent, so I think of him as a sort of neighbor.

Anyhoo, today's entry is a mostly unlined Brooks tweed (from Trip); BB pinpoint and tie (thrift); Bill's M1s from Hansen's; Hober square; socks from Press that Desk Jockey sold me; AE Leeds; Seiko automatic (thanks JohnMS) and strap from Central.

Between judicious thrifting, eBaying, the AAAT thirft exchange thread and the occasional retail purchase you too can look like an wayward prep school teacher - for pennies on the dollar. That's probably a grand's worth of stuff at the full ticket, but I spent maybe $250, and a C-note of that was for the pants.


----------



## babycatcher

^Yes, KB is our neighbor who happens to be a little out there. The mental image I have of him is of a European living on the Upper East Side of Manhattan. His look would not stand out, may even be seen as elegant, and he would surrounded by many of similar taste if they could afford it. The rub is that he should invest, IMHO, on some tailoring--fit is very, very poor. I hope he does one day.


----------



## AldenPyle

babycatcher said:


> ^Yes, KB is our neighbor who happens to be a little out there. The mental image I have of him is of a European living on the Upper East Side of Manhattan. His look would not stand out, may even be seen as elegant, and he would surrounded by many of similar taste if they could afford it. The rub is that he should invest, IMHO, on some tailoring--fit is very, very poor. I hope he does one day.


I always imagined him as a night security guard at a Neiman Marcus, choosing an outfit from the racks each evening, taking them to the dressing room, and photographing them.

BTW, great looks by Reddington, St. Fu and Patrick. Reddington - What are those shoes sans socks. Looks great. Macarthur - That green square really pops!


----------



## babycatcher

^ Possible. But doubtful. My other gripe is condition--far too wrinkled to be on the Neiman's racks.:crazy:


----------



## mcarthur

AP-
Thank you


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> BTW, great looks by Reddington, St. Fu and Patrick. Reddington - What are those shoes sans socks. Looks great.


Thank you AP. The shoes are ancient Rockports. Nothing fancy, but they are comfortable and well broken-in.:icon_smile:

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


> Whoa there, KB's a weirdo, but he's _our_ weirdo. Plus when I was posting in the middle of the night our offerings would invariably be adjacent, so I think of him as a sort of neighbor.


LOL...You kill me. Looking great P.

Cheers.


----------



## Untilted

patrick, GREAT jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
JS cologne


----------



## Moose Maclennan

*Moose, as seen by a garden gnome...*


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## playdohh22

MM- good to see you post. looks good, but full shot next time of the front!

AP- looks nice. are those embroidered currency signs on your tie?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> Zegna shirt
> Borrelli pant
> MD belt
> Zegna socks
> DE bluchers
> JS cologne


OMG - we're wearing the same outfit today... how did that happen?


----------



## wnh

For those of you who are seriously annoyed by kitonbrioni's posts, do this. Click on "User CP," then "Edit Ignore List," then type "kitonbrioni" into the field and click "Okay." Now you won't be able to read what he types. At the very least, this makes it easier to read the thread, since you don't have to scroll past everything he posts to get to the stuff that you're actually interested in.

He's not likely to stop posting here, so rather than fill this thread up with complaints just do the above and ignore him.


----------



## Pentheos

AldenPyle said:


>


To paraphrase a post from some months ago, that tie is so money.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Love the tie!


----------



## stfu

I am not sure today's matching works. 

Also, that's last time I use a half windsor to show more tie pattern. I corrected that collar after taking the photo. Plus, although nice now, it will be too hot this afternoon for the camel hair.

LE OCBD
99 cent camel hair
Gray wool flat fronts (gap. cheap!)
BB tie with giraffes, wearing ties. Have had it ~15 years.
Random Argyles
BB Burton (A consolation purchase a few months ago, I'd really like some Lindens or similar split toes)


----------



## Bob_Brooks

wnh said:


> For those of you who are seriously annoyed by kitonbrioni's posts, do this. Click on "User CP," then "Edit Ignore List," then type "kitonbrioni" into the field and click "Okay." Now you won't be able to read what he types. At the very least, this makes it easier to read the thread, since you don't have to scroll past everything he posts to get to the stuff that you're actually interested in.
> 
> He's not likely to stop posting here, so rather than fill this thread up with complaints just do the above and ignore him.


So does anyone know why the keep allowing him to post that stuff in here? It seems that admin would be able to put a stop to it as it doesnt belong here.


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone.

suit: custom/mtm that i picked up during a trip to south korea 
shirt: trusty woodhouse lynch
tie: polo


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD
RLP khakis
H-ps
A-UTIP


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood fedora


----------



## stfu

^I like it all put together Mc.


----------



## mcarthur

stfu said:


> ^I like it all put together Mc.


Thank you


----------



## video2

DixieTrad said:


> What makes this so sad:
> 1) Spending obscene amounts of money on hideous clothing
> 2) Wearing the clothing so poorly.
> 
> What a waste.


I think that this is a part of his style :icon_smile_big:


----------



## efdll

*A pity*

A pity this, for the Neapolitan style of these brands comes close to what is here called trad: soft shoulders, 3/2 button stance, loose sleeves, nothing stiff or structured. And the shoes. Real Italian style, which tends to be conservative, is best worn with English shoes. Finally, tailoring, the greatest pity. All the money paid for Kiton and Brioni is wasted if the garments are not tailored to fit, to cut a _bella figura_. Still, these big names know they have a clientele that favors the gaudy, thus a Brioni tie can be a better made version of Brooks or it can be an offense to the eye. The market drives these aberrations and here we have a fine example, not that I want to cop an attitude of taste. Some folk can dress what in my youth was called "sharp" and look fabulous, i.e. the young Elvis. But not here. Money can't buy you style.


----------



## Patrick06790

*Red-navy stripe tie week continues*

Yes, the jacket's darted, and no, I don't care.


----------



## playdohh22

who cares? the jacket looks great!


----------



## JordanW

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ BD
> RLP khakis
> H-ps
> A-UTIP


VERY sharp, Mac. I would like to see more shots of this sort from you.


----------



## Reddington

JordanW said:


> VERY sharp, Mac. I would like to see shots of this sort from you.


Agreed. Nice to see the fedora in action and the entire ensemble. 

Nicely done Sir.

Cheers.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks guys. The tie is the Press FX emblematic. 
Is McLennan mooning us?

Good look, Mac. I am BizCaz today myself.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne


----------



## Ron_A

kitonbrioni said:


> DKNY sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Zegna shirt
> Kiton pant
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> DP boots
> *Creed cologne*


Love the Creed cologne.


----------



## paper clip

wnh said:


> For those of you who are seriously annoyed by kitonbrioni's posts, do this. Click on "User CP," then "Edit Ignore List," then type "kitonbrioni" into the field and click "Okay." Now you won't be able to read what he types. At the very least, this makes it easier to read the thread, since you don't have to scroll past everything he posts to get to the stuff that you're actually interested in.
> 
> He's not likely to stop posting here, so rather than fill this thread up with complaints just do the above and ignore him.


+1 - that's what I have done. Also, (as I have posted in this thread) I have read his posts on "the other side," and he seems perfectly regular. He must enjoy tweaking us a bit...


----------



## paper clip

Mac, it does not surprise me, but the hat looks great on. It seems the key to hats are that they must fit the wearer. Yours fits you perfectly. Nice to see one of yours in action.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

(Mac, the hat looks better on your head than on the stand...)

The family's new PC is up and running, and the young one (family _Rome:Total War, et al._ gamer) is not yet home from school:

Huntington twill BD--hunter/navy/tan guncheck on cream
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel sack blazer--hunter
PS--fox-hunt motif silk print

AP, Patrick, Reddington, and Audi, great ensembles--well-done!

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## J Simulcik

hbs midwest said:


> (Mac, the hat looks better on your head than on the stand...)
> 
> The family's new PC is up and running, and the young one (family _Rome:Total War, et al._ gamer) is not yet home from school:
> 
> Huntington twill BD--hunter/navy/tan guncheck on cream
> 501s
> BB surcingle--hunter
> PRL crew socks--navy
> LLB mocs
> Huntington 3/2 flannel sack blazer--hunter
> PS--fox-hunt motif silk print
> 
> AP, Patrick, Reddington, and Audi, great ensembles--well-done!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Good game, good clothes!


----------



## mcarthur

HBS, PC, Reddington, AP & JordonW
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo oxblood fedora
HF blazer
RLP BD
HF khakis
H-ps
A-cap toe boot


----------



## The Louche

playdohh22 said:


> who cares? the jacket looks great!


Patrick - looking good as always but your collar is gapping.

Louche


----------



## J Simulcik

The Louche said:


> Patrick - looking good as always but your collar is gapping.
> 
> Louche


Yes, but how much? Isn't that the purpose of this TRAD keychain?


----------



## Moose Maclennan

AldenPyle said:


> ...Is McLennan mooning us?...[/IMG]


Next week's pic, The White-Eared Elephant!


----------



## Reddington

javascript:void(0);

LLB Blackwatch BD
PRL white polo
LLB navy surcingle
EB light brown cords
CW strap, navy/yellow, vintage Timex


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Trilobite fossil cufflinks
Zegna belt
Brioni pant
NM socks
JL bluchers
Hermes cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## AldenPyle

HBS - Welcome back! 
Reddington - Looks good, tell me what EB means.; 
Moose - Don't tell me what iWhite Eared Elephant means.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

AldenPyle said:


> HBS - Welcome back!
> Reddington - Looks good, tell me what EB means...


Eddie Bauer?


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Reddington - Looks good, tell me what EB means.





Moose Maclennan said:


> Eddie Bauer?


Yes, Eddie Bauer. AP, good looking suit. What's for lunch? :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## hbs midwest

Glad to be (more or less) back on the block; errands with the young man* this afternoon:
PRL pique golfer--red
BB shorts--tea-wash patch Madras
BB surcingle--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Seminary crewneck sweatshirt, worn as sweater--navy w/gold-yellow Gothic-font Latin inscription (_Nolite Illegitimos Conterere Vos_)

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

*He wore for Homecoming Service Project:
BB OCBD--white
BB#3 bow--navy/gold (school colors)
LE school uniform khakis
Army web belt, sold brass buckle (Brassoed)
LE socks--navy
Alden/JAB (1989-90 vintage) tassel loafers--Burgundy calf, borrowed from Dad
LE school uniform blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, butter yellow

AP...nice balance of suit/tartan tie--I like!
Patrick--good-looking, good-fitting jacket--darts or no darts.


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo tobacco brown fedora
Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-PTB


----------



## clemsontiger

^Nice tile work.


----------



## TMMKC

Lookin' good, Mac.


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger & TMMKC-
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Zegna pocket-square
Gucci shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
CH socks
Gucci loafers
Darphin cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


> HBS - Welcome back!
> Reddington - Looks good, tell me what EB means.;
> Moose - Don't tell me what iWhite Eared Elephant means.


This image bears repeating on another page. Awesomely done as usual. I just got a whole lot of thrifted plaid ties that I'm itching to wear some time.

I don't think I'd go with the same "floppy" button downs as you do, but they're actually growing on me...


----------



## domenico

*BEAUTIFUL SHIRT*

:icon_smile:


a4audi08 said:


> talbot handmade
> woodhouse lynch bd


VERY BEAUTIFUL SHIRT! I LOVE THIS COUNTRY SHIRT WITH FANTASTIC TIE. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE TOTALLY WITH TROUSERS BECAUSE I GOT AS YOU BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT DRESS. 
BYE
DOME


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
HF khakis
Adventurebilt fedora
A-LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry jacket
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Jovan

domenico said:


> :icon_smile:
> VERY BEAUTIFUL SHIRT! I LOVE THIS COUNTRY SHIRT WITH FANTASTIC TIE. I WOULD LIKE TO SEE TOTALLY WITH TROUSERS BECAUSE I GOT AS YOU BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT DRESS.
> BYE
> DOME


I love your enthusiasm, but could you please not use all caps?


----------



## Tucker

No picture, sorry. Easy enough to picture in your mind...

BB shetland, navy
Press tattersall button-down, navy/black
BB chinos
Press surcingle, navy
Alden 984


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
HF khakis
H-ps
A-LWB
Optimo midnight blue fedora


----------



## JayJay

mcarthur said:


> Optimo tobacco brown fedora
> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP BD
> Bills khakis
> H-ps
> A-PTB


Mac, this is a great look with the db.


----------



## Jovan

Today at classes...

Brooks Brothers candy stripe OCBD
Express sweater
Gap jeans


----------



## Grundie

M&S Harris Tweed green jacket
Brown Meyer cords
Yellow Magee waistcoat
No-name tattersall shirt
Loake brogues
University tie (Ulster)


----------



## mcarthur

JJ-
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Prada pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne
GP watch


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

Took son to school; on to network contacts in Western Suburbs/Waukesha County:

BB BD--wine/black tattersall on white (tip of the hat to Audi)
BS regt--Wiltshire Regt (wine/navy/fawn)
LLB year-round worsted trousers--charcoal 
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL dress socks--navy
Alden/JAB (1989-1990 vintage) tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton--Burgundy

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

*Endless Summer II: Don't Fear the Coolmax*

Thanks Jovan, that is a sharp collegiate look. R-town, thanks, Turkey sandwich, hold the mayo.


----------



## domenico

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone
> 
> jacket: BB 2 btn
> shirt: woodhouse lynch
> tie: robert talbot handmade


BEAUTIFUL SHIRT, TIE AND JACKET. VERY ELEGANT! COMPLIMENTS. 
BYE DOME


----------



## The Louche

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP BD
> H-ps
> HF khakis
> Adventurebilt fedora
> A-LHS


Mac,

You always do well but I find this look to be quite slick. I dig the button-down and SB blazer...plus, of course, the LHS.

Louche


----------



## wnh

domenico said:


> BEAUTIFUL SHIRT, TIE AND JACKET. VERY ELEGANT! COMPLIMENTS.
> BYE DOME


Somebody has a fan...


----------



## mcarthur

Louche-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Optimo rust fedora
Burberrys' blazer
BJ BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-LWB


----------



## AldenPyle

Looks great! Brooks?


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Looks great! Brooks?


Thanks very much. No, it's an Orvis Harris Tweed. It's a hefty jacket, but I'm not sure if it looks too large.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Barneys sweater
Diesel jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Tommy cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

It's smashing.



Reddington said:


> Thanks very much. No, it's an Orvis Harris Tweed. It's a hefty jacket, but I'm not sure if it looks too large.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*I'll use a better camera next time*

BB shirt
unbranded wool knit tie
Land's End tweed
Levi 501's
Clark desert boots


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Mercer OCBD blue w/ Flap Pocket
Talbot Embl. tie w/ Gnomes carrying beer steins! <<CHECK OUT THE PIC>>
BB Brown Whip Cords
BB Argyles olive/khaki
Alden Brown Bit loafers
BB Grey Herringbone 3/2 sack 
AA 406 Amber
Orvis Watch w/ navy/blue strap
Barbour Beaufort
Khaki D.U. cap


----------



## Moose Maclennan

EastVillageTrad said:


> Mercer OCBD blue w/ Flap Pocket
> Talbot Embl. tie w/ Gnomes carrying beer steins! <<CHECK OUT THE PIC>>
> ...


Brilliant tie! Made my day, that did.


----------



## Dr.Watson

^That is the most amazing tie I have ever seen! I have to have one. 

Huzzah for Gnomes!


----------



## Topsider

First time I've seen the Mercer flap pocket OCBD...I thought it was J. Press initially. How's the collar on that one...fused, or no?

:icon_smile_big: for the tie, also.


----------



## Reddington

Joe Beamish said:


> It's smashing.


Thanks Joe.


----------



## Reddington

Joe Beamish said:


> BB shirt
> unbranded wool knit tie
> Land's End tweed
> Levi 501's
> Clark desert boots


A perfect autumn outfit. You should post pictures more often.

Cheers.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Topsider said:


> First time I've seen the Mercer flap pocket OCBD...I thought it was J. Press initially. How's the collar on that one...fused, or no?
> 
> :icon_smile_big: for the tie, also.


Nope - not fused. Great shirts.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Great ensembles today, gentlemen!

Working from home--keeping up contacts--no breathtaking style statement today:

LLB turtleneck--mountain red (a favorite-I have two)
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool tennis socks--deep red
Gokey/Orvis mocs--waxed

For errands later:
Huntington 3/2 jacket--Black Watch tartan
PS--navy/hunter/red sports motif silk print

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: SOMEDAY I will retrieve the new digital camera from the young one (he took it to Greece this past spring, came back with 800+ pictures; has turned into the family photo artist), and will actully post pictures! Promise.


----------



## playdohh22

Topsider said:


> First time I've seen the Mercer flap pocket OCBD...I thought it was J. Press initially.
> 
> :icon_smile_big: for the tie, also.


+1 on the tie. and great looking shirt, i thought it was from press at first.



hbs midwest said:


> PS: SOMEDAY I will retrieve the new digital camera from the young one (he took it to Greece this past spring, came back with 800+ pictures; has turned into the family photo artist), and will actully post pictures! Promise.


looking forward to it. :icon_smile:


----------



## old_style

Nice look Beamish! Wish I could pull that off.

Casual for me today:

Bills M2
Blue/white U stripe OCBD LE
cordovan (color) leather belt Target
Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-plain toe boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Isaia pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Miket61

I really need to get out the old Roliflex and take some pictures...

Today I wore:

Black pants (yes, I know. Shut up.) - Santorini for Nordstrom.
Black and grey tattersall button-down - Bergdorf Goodman.
Black and grey patchwork cardigan with leather-wrapped buttons - Michael Kors. 

With the temperature ranging from the low 50s in the morning to the mid-70s in the early afternoon, a cardigan was definitely the way to go.

It's 2am, so I'm not wearing any of this anymore. Generally all my underwear comes from Brooks Brothers, except for my Pantherella socks. Although today I wore some Polo boxers that I bought in Chicago; always good to see Roger at the Michigan Avenue store (but I miss his former employer, Dunhill).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Isaia pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Great texture/pattern matching JoeB

This one didnt really work. Bottom is too fall; top too spring.


----------



## TMMKC

Joe Beamish said:


> BB shirt
> unbranded wool knit tie
> Land's End tweed
> Levi 501's
> Clark desert boots


Outstanding! Well done, Joe.


----------



## stfu

AldenPyle said:


> This one didnt really work. Bottom is too fall; top too spring.


I like that Jacket AP, but you are correct, it looks like it may be tough to pair pants with.


----------



## AlanC

mcarthur said:


> https://i36.tinypic.com/b55tug.jpg
> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP BD
> H-ps
> RLP khakis
> Optimo buckskin fedora
> A-plain toe boot


Looking sharp, Mac!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BB Brown fine-hbt sack suit
BB blue OCCC (that's a oxford cloth club collar) select shirt
BB blue/white polka dot tie
Alden 684s
Engine Turned Buckle w/ moc croc strap
Orvis watch w/ red/navy strap
AA 406 Amber

Barbour Beaufort


----------



## Moose Maclennan

TMMKC said:


> Outstanding! Well done, Joe.


+1 for understated cool, Joe Beamish (I was too overwhelmed by the beer-stein-carrying gnomes to comment yesterday...)


----------



## stfu

Yesterday:
BB red Uni Stripe OCBD
PRL Stripe tie
BB Tweed with red windowpane
grey flat front pants
Sebago Classics

I am not sure the (blue in the) tie works with the jacket (which is gapping because I moved my arm behind my back). Oh well.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thanks TMMKC, and MM! Now if I can just figure out this other camera. Couldn't get it right this AM. Will try again tomorrow.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Looks great from what I can see.

And I always really like ties that contain some yellow/gold.



stfu said:


> I am not sure the (blue in the) tie works with the jacket (which is gapping because I moved my arm behind my back). Oh well.


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
I like the sports coat

Stfu,
Consider pocket square

AlanC-
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-LWB
Optimo tobacco brown


----------



## redmanca

*My attempt at WTH style*

Here are a few of what I wore to class/work to pick up check/bank today. Sorry for the links instead of direct pictures, can't figure out how to make them small enough yet.

https://redmanca.googlepages.com/nature011.jpg

Walking to the bench. I'll explain the WTH element next.

https://redmanca.googlepages.com/nature009.jpg

Giving my best impression of a Patrick scowl.

Ya I know I could use a haircut (or at least an attempt to comb it), but I'm 20, in college, and make pizzas for a living, so I clearly don't give a damn.

Details:

BB 3/2 sack maker's blazer: ebay, about $40
LE V-neck sweater: new, about $30
Thrifted BD: about $1.50
Target chinos: new, about $15
Barbara Blank purple check ps: new, $35
On the feet: Sperry Topsiders: $gift

By the way, trying to get a good picture with the self timer: much harder than I thought it would be!

Conor


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Great texture/pattern matching JoeB
> 
> This one didnt really work. Bottom is too fall; top too spring.


You are being too hard on yourself. I like the combination very much, and I would wear it. In my view it is hard to go wrong with light/dark as a starting point.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Yeah, the combo of blue/green is an AP staple; it's great and I've never pulled it off. (Need green pants.)

Blue and green together that way make me think of sky and earth.

I have a Press jacket (silk) that reminds me of AldenPyle's, although mine is a little too shouldery


----------



## playdohh22

topbroker said:


> You are being too hard on yourself. I like the combination very much, and I would wear it. In my view it is hard to go wrong with light/dark as a starting point.


welcome back? :icon_smile:


----------



## topbroker

playdohh22 said:


> welcome back? :icon_smile:


Thanks! Not sure how much I'll be around, but I liked AP's outfit and thought it would be silly not to say so just because of stuff that happened months ago that I can't even remember anymore.


----------



## babycatcher

A warm welcome back topbroker---I hope you stay.


----------



## topbroker

babycatcher said:


> A warm welcome back topbroker---I hope you stay.


Thank you kindly!

Cool story from today (not particularly trad, but kind of classic). I was in a rakish mood, so the outfit reflected that: bold blue plaid sportcoat, tan poplin trousers, blue-grey point-collar shirt, eye-poppin' maroon-dominant patterned tie, maroon pocket square, burgundy Cole-Haan pinch-buckle loafers, burgundy belt, tan socks, Oakley sunglasses, and, to top it off, a great vintage Stetson blue-grey tweed bucket hat, cocked just so.

I stopped at a service station convenience store to get a bag of pretzels, and the young guy behind the counter said: "You're one of those traveling salesguys, arencha?"

Absolutely made my day.  Some days I'm a banker, some days an FBI agent, some days a Blues Brother (all things I've been called, depending on the outfit). Today I was a traveling salesguy.


----------



## redmanca

redmanca said:


> ...long post without pictures...


Ok so I figured out how to resize the pictures. Here they are. Let me know what you all think:

Walking...

Attempt at Patrick scowl

Details again:

BB 3/2 sack maker's blazer: ebay, about $40
LE V-neck sweater: new, about $30
Thrifted BD: about $1.50
Target chinos: new, about $15
Barbara Blank purple glen check ps: new, $35
On the feet: Sperry Topsiders: $gift

Conor


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Great texture/pattern matching JoeB
> 
> This one didnt really work. Bottom is too fall; top too spring.


AP - I think it works quite well.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

topbroker,
Good to see your post


----------



## hbs midwest

Welcome back, Topbroker!!!:icon_smile:

Downtown contacts (and barber appointment) today:

BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--6th Bn, East Surrey (cardinal red/black/leaf green/henna orange)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--black
PRL socks--black
AE Paxton penny loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--white linen

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, Friday, & weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
Gucci sweater
NSF pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
RLP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## wolfhound986

topbroker said:


> Thank you kindly!
> 
> Cool story from today (not particularly trad, but kind of classic). I was in a rakish mood, so the outfit reflected that: bold blue plaid sportcoat, tan poplin trousers, blue-grey point-collar shirt, eye-poppin' maroon-dominant patterned tie, maroon pocket square, burgundy Cole-Haan pinch-buckle loafers, burgundy belt, tan socks, Oakley sunglasses, and, to top it off, a great vintage Stetson blue-grey tweed bucket hat, cocked just so.
> 
> I stopped at a service station convenience store to get a bag of pretzels, and the young guy behind the counter said: "You're one of those traveling salesguys, arencha?"
> 
> Absolutely made my day.  Some days I'm a banker, some days an FBI agent, some days a Blues Brother (all things I've been called, depending on the outfit). Today I was a traveling salesguy.


topbroker, good to see you post again. Sounds like a sharp outfit.


----------



## wolfhound986

I think that AldenPyle's above combo works, I agree that a blue shirt with olive trousers is a classic look. Pairing it with the light tan sportcoat looks like summer/fall to me.


----------



## topbroker

I'm still not a photo guy, but here are a couple of recent shots that may satisfy any curiosity as to what I look like:


----------



## videocrew

kitonbrioni said:


> Tiffany watch


Really? That just seems... silly.


----------



## eagle2250

babycatcher said:


> A warm welcome back topbroker---I hope you stay.


Me too...we missed you and your postings! Welcome back.


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks for the help with the outfit guys. Probably a burgundy tie would have worked better here. 

Great to see all of the new blood plus the return of topbroker! Welcome back. Im not sure you want to look like a bond trader these days. 

St.Fu, I for one like the tie (I would like it better if it was half an inch thinner but that is strictly subjective). Classic look, redmanca.


----------



## wnh

redmanca said:


> Ok so I figured out how to resize the pictures. Here they are. Let me know what you all think:
> 
> Walking...
> 
> Attempt at Patrick scowl
> 
> Details again:
> 
> BB 3/2 sack maker's blazer: ebay, about $40
> LE V-neck sweater: new, about $30
> Thrifted BD: about $1.50
> Target chinos: new, about $15
> Barbara Blank purple glen check ps: new, $35
> On the feet: Sperry Topsiders: $gift
> 
> Conor


What color/pattern is the shirt? It may just be due to the lighting/setting, but I think a shirt with more contrast to the sweater would be preferable--either stark white or maybe a darker plaid. Everything else looks simple enough. I like the high button stance on the blazer--any idea as to its vintage?


----------



## topbroker

AldenPyle said:


> Great to see all of the new blood plus the return of topbroker! Welcome back. Im not sure you want to look like a bond trader these days.


I still love the look. You always hear about evil twins; I'm like Jack Abramoff's or Gordon Gekko's *good *twin. I will save the contrast collar shirt from its ignoble representatives!


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Still need a tripod to use a proper camera*

My decent little point and shoot is aerodynamically molded, so needs a tripod or something. Till then: Cell phone.

BB flannel blazer (oh yes, I forgot my pocket square today!)
BB OCBD shirt
Bills M2's
Sneaks


----------



## EastVillageTrad

I'll do tomorrows in advance. Going up to West Point for the game and tailgating - prep'd for a rainy afternoon along the Hudson.


BB Windowpane BD shirt
BB Hunter Green longsleeve polo 
J Crew Flat Front khakis
LL Bean Gumshoes
AA 406 Crystal

Barbour Beaufort w/ an extra orange LLB wind/rain jacket in the game pocket
Khaki Tilley hat


----------



## domenico

*VERY GOOD*

VERY GOOD! AND BEAUTIFUL CHECK SHIRT:icon_smile:



Joe Beamish said:


> BB shirt
> unbranded wool knit tie
> Land's End tweed
> Levi 501's
> Clark desert boots


----------



## domenico

Northeastern said:


> JAB Suit, Navy Plaid
> BB Original Polo Collar OCBD (non-iron, but I had to buy it, I love the blue windowpane check)
> BB Tie
> RLPL Pocket Square
> Cross Pencil (for Uncle)
> AE McAllister Wingtip Bals, Burgundy Calf
> PRL Burgundy Belt


FANTASTIC SHIRT AND TIE


----------



## redmanca

AldenPyle said:


> Classic look, redmanca.


Thank you very much.



wnh said:


> What color/pattern is the shirt? It may just be due to the lighting/setting, but I think a shirt with more contrast to the sweater would be preferable--either stark white or maybe a darker plaid. Everything else looks simple enough. I like the high button stance on the blazer--any idea as to its vintage?


The shirt is a pink stripe. I definitely could have found a better shirt with the gray sweater, but I was running late and it was the only clean/ironed shirt, so I just grabbed it!

I have no idea about the jacket, but I very much like the button stance too. I could post some pictures of labels if anyone thinks they could figure it out.
Thanks for the comments.

Edit: Here is today's:

BB Cord sack jacket (bought from wnh and my new favorite jacket)
LE OCBD Burgundy tattersall 
Old Navy jeans
Barbara Blank pocket square (lots of red and blue, not sure how else to describe it)
Sperry topsiders

Conor


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-LWB


----------



## EastVillageTrad

No offense there redmanca - but maybe time for a trip to the barber! 

For me today:

BB OCBD Yellow "slim fit"
BB Blue/Gray Flannels forward pleats.
J Press Brown Tweed sack 
Bert Pulitzer A&S Repp
Alden 664 Brown bit loafers
BB Chino Belt
AA 406 Crystal
Orvis Watch w/ navy/red band

Barbour beaufort

Crummy camera phone photo:


----------



## redmanca

EastVillageTrad said:


> No offense there redmanca - but maybe time for a trip to the barber!


Don't worry, none taken, and I fully agree with you.

I get it every time I go into work anyways. 
Although, as one of my managers is quick (and right) to point out, only some of it is having long hair; a big part of the illusion is that I have a giant head.

You should have seen it at the beginning of this summer though!

Conor.


----------



## topbroker

EastVillageTrad said:


> For me today:
> 
> BB OCBD Yellow "slim fit"
> BB Blue/Gray Flannels forward pleats.
> J Press Brown Tweed sack
> Bert Pulitzer A&S Repp
> Alden 664 Brown bit loafers
> BB Chino Belt
> AA 406 Crystal
> Orvis Watch w/ navy/red band
> 
> Barbour beaufort
> 
> Crummy camera phone photo:


Great look. Would love to see those loafers.


----------



## wnh

redmanca said:


> I have no idea about the jacket, but I very much like the button stance too. I could post some pictures of labels if anyone thinks they could figure it out.


Go for it, and start a new thread. We ought to at least be able to give you a time range, and it'll certainly be informative to some.



> BB Cord sack jacket (bought from wnh and my new favorite jacket)


Looks good, and seems to fit well. It was just too wide in the shoulders for me, which was certainly disappointing, but I'm glad it works for you.


----------



## Reddington

Enjoyed a nice autumn day here today.










Cheers.


----------



## Jovan

domenico said:


> VERY GOOD! AND BEAUTIFUL CHECK SHIRT:icon_smile:


STOP USING ALL CAPITAL LETTERS IT IS VERY ANNOYING AS YOU CAN SEE THANK YOU


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
testoni loafers
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Untilted

EVT, where did u get those bb forward pleated flannels? this season? or old stock?


----------



## Miket61

I liked my casual-Friday outfit so much I wore the same darn thing again today...

Navy BB chinos
LLBean blue and green tattersall OCBD (with a VERY nice roll, I might add)
Green cotton cardigan
And of course my brown Alden All-Weather Walkers.

For those who really like to get into the details:

Cartier Pasha "C" watch, stainless steel
14K college ring

For those who really like TMI:

Brooks Brothers Country Club boxers, light blue
Brooks Brothers v-neck t-shirt
Ralph Lauren Polo cotton crew socks


----------



## AldenPyle

JoeB - I like the look. Thats the way BizCaz should be done.

Friday-Disneyland








Saturday - Back to Work


----------



## topbroker

AP is The Man! Loving the madras (refer to my own madras trousers photo on p. 404), loving the bow tie.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
MB pocket-square
Brioni shirt
British half sovereign cufflinks
Brioni tie
NM belt
LP socks
JL balmorals
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## topbroker

I just scored these outrageous trousers on Ebay:



Pure 1970s. Daks, 100% wool, flat front, tight to the hips, no belt loops, definitely look flared when you wear them. Golf trousers? That was the seller's surmise. Perfect shape; seem to have been hardly worn.

I wore them on Saturday for the first time with a medium blue shirt (open collar), Burberry double-breasted navy blazer, navy socks, and AE Pembrooke tan split-toe tassel mocs. Got lots of admiring comments; felt like a 70s mogul going to a weekend cocktail party on a deck overlooking a body of water.

(By the way, for those who don't know me yet: the Trad guys are very gracious about tolerating me here, given that I only incorporate the occasional Trad element in my dress -- I'm all over the map stylistically. But I've always liked this Trad "WAYW?" thread -- the "American/Trad" thread seems more contentious.)


----------



## Patrick06790

In a few minutes I am going to look at scarecrows. They take their scarecrows very seriously around here.

Jacket's a two-button sack from Eljo's via eBay. Perfect weight for a slightly damp but mild fall afternoon outside...regarding scarecrows.


----------



## topbroker

It is quite autumnal today, and the oufit reflects that. Polo brown cords with mallards and pheasants (bought yesterday for $28.00 at the Polo store at the outlet mall in Oshkosh); light denim button-down shirt (Old Navy); Pendleton brown houndstooth zipper jacket (picked up for $75.00 at Pendleton store at same outlet mall a few weeks ago); vintage brown Donegal tweed cap from T. Gillespie of Ireland (Ebay); dark brown socks (Jos. Bank); AE Pembrooke tan split-toe tassel mocs (Ebay); Lorus watch with tan band (new; Ebay). 

The whole get-up looks like New England money, yet cost under $300.00 all told.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
BB-LHS
Optimo tobacco brown fedora


----------



## DocHolliday

Inadvertent closeup:










Orvis thing:










When I took the watch in to get it serviced not long ago, the lady told me it was too nice to wear regularly and that I should save it for Sundays. So here it is.


----------



## anglophile23

for La Traviata

black homburg-Miller Hats
John H Daniel MTM 3 piece midnight blue dj-every classic detail in the book
CT Marcella front turndown collar shirt
MOP cufflinks-Kent Wang
Pantherella socks
Albert Thurston black formal braces
white linen ps-Kent Wang
black faille bow tie-Hanauer
BB patent leather opera pumps
white silk scarf-JAB


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Untilted said:


> EVT, where did u get those bb forward pleated flannels? this season? or old stock?


Old. Have had them for awhile.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## domenico

*Beautiful shirt*

:icon_smile:[Beautiful shirt. what is logo? I would like to buy.


















Inadvertent closeup:










Orvis thing:










When I took the watch in to get it serviced not long ago, the lady told me it was too nice to wear regularly and that I should save it for Sundays. So here it is.








[/quote]


----------



## topbroker

^ For that matter, what about the sweater? I have a real hard time finding sweaters that I like, but that one is very cool.


----------



## domenico

*What Shirt are you wearing?*

Dear Sir
could you please put this form?
My answer is Red Wincanton Shirt Brocklehursts.
Thank U
Domenico


----------



## Reddington

topbroker said:


> ^ For that matter, what about the sweater? I have a real hard time finding sweaters that I like, but that one is very cool.












I believe it's a Land's End sweater. I bought one last year and it looks identical to the one pictured.

Cheers.


----------



## domenico

*AND SO*










I believe it's a Land's End sweater. I bought one last year and it looks identical to the one pictured.

Cheers.

BEATIFUL LAND'END SHIRT. I WILL BUY.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

Thanks, guys. I'll check out Land's End. We have a Land's End Inlet store just down the road in Oshkosh, and I'll look online as well.


----------



## DocHolliday

Good eyes, guys. The sweater's from Land's End. Shirt's a Barbour.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
LP-ps
Bills khakis
A-tassel slip on
Optimo fedora


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Madness Which is Monday...*

Employment-related phonecalls this morning; son is out of school--errands this pm (no style statement):

LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
501s
JPress surcingle--Burgundy
PRL Argylls--navy/wine/hunter,old gold rakers
LLB mocs
Huntington 3/2 flannel sack blazer--hunter
PS--Reading glasses tucked into jacket breast pocket

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## videocrew

Today for class:
LE Barn Jacket - Dark tan
Vineyard Vines OCBD, blue and light blue tattersal
501's
Some kind of cheap Old Navy (?) brown belt
Clarks Desert Boots - Dark tan

Tomorrow attending a panel discussion featuring Sandra Day O'Connor at my school:
BB 1818 Sack blazer
BB Blue Uni Stripe OCBD
BB Argyll and Sutherland Bow
LL Bean premium chinos
Weejuns (freshly shined this evening as a study break)

Sadly, I'll probably be dressed in the minority since I'll be tucking in my shirt...


----------



## ds23pallas

Typical cold weather fare for me, including my one of my favourites - my Barbour Harris Tweed


----------



## Jovan

Tried to look good for Melissa's viewing tonight.

Vintage '50s navy flannel suit, vintage '60s tie (part of many I got recently), Dillard's shirt (the neck sizes run a bit big...), Kent Wang pocket square. Not pictured: Allen-Edmonds black wholecuts, Express dark blue argyle socks.

She knew about my love for things of the past, so I think she appreciated it. 










Though there was no open casket (because the wreck left her very damaged) it was still very emotional for me. I hadn't cried since first hearing the news, but the tears came back very well. Everyone was there, everyone supported each other. I unfortunately had not met her parents before tonight, but let them know I was there. It was very surreal seeing some pictures of her from parties I had been to. Justin has held up remarkably well. The same day he heard the news, he went and performed in his play anyways, which I went to. Many were telling him not to, but Dylan (Mel's friend and tutor that helped her about to graduate this December) rightly said that she'd want him to if he could. He has a lot of courage. Tomorrow morning is the funeral. I and others are going to wear light colours (in the absence of white pants or jacket) as per her wish for people at her funeral to wear white and not be sad. I'll see if I can help the second part!


----------



## Beefeater

Cord Jacket-finally cool enough in Texas. This one's a bit short for my liking. 
Izod check BD
PRL khakis
LLB Field Watch
Will try to aim for better pic in the future.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
LP sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
FW boots
AOS cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan - My condolences.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## topbroker

^ AP, is the jacket a solid, as it seems to be from the photo? I find that when I pair jacket and trousers in different solids or near-solids, I need more of a pronounced light/dark contrast to make it pleasing to my eye. Patterns are a different story.


----------



## old_style

Looking good AldenPyle. I picked up a couple of Ecru shirts recently and I'm really liking them. 

Mac: I continue to be jealous of your sport shirt collection. I think I'm going to have to get a green and white checked shirt now to wear with Blazers! (that is green isn't it?)


----------



## mcarthur

Jovan,
My condolences on the loss of your friend Melissa


----------



## a4audi08

the roll on your shirt is awesome. is it unbuttoned?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Rainy day here in Manhattan;

Mercer Flap Blue OCBD
Guards repp bowtie - maker unknown
AMAZING BB "University Shop" tweed jacket, this thing is about as TNSIL as you can get, it must be at least 40-50+ years old - but is NOS, and fits great, high button stance, narrow lapel, and the twill weave is a soft black/grey, what I would called cassimere or cassinet.
LE Khakis - flat front & cuffed
BB Chino Belt
LLBean Ranger Mocs
Orvis watch w/ red/navy/yellow band
AA 406 Crystal

Barbour Beaufort.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Requiescat in Pace*

Jovan...

My sympathy and condolences on the death of your friend Melissa.

May she rest in Peace.

Memory Eternal!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

E-mail/phone work; errands; pick up son from school:

BB navy tattersall-on-white pinpoint BD
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
Generic crew socks--navy heather
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--fox-hunt scene silk print (appropriately seasonal)

Enjoy the day.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Moose Maclennan

a4audi08 said:


> the roll on your shirt is awesome. is it unbuttoned?


My shirt says 'thank you' . 
The collar points are buttoned, but I rarely fasten the top button on a shirt.


----------



## Jack1425

*I'm sorry..*

Jovan,

My heartfelt condolences for your loss. Every tear you shed is a tribute to an obviously great person and friend.

Kindest Regards,

Jack


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jovan- sorry to hear about your friend. I hope the memories of laughter and the fun times you had give you some comfort.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM 
RL OCBD
H-ps
H-necktie
BB braces
A-cap toe
Optimo midnight blue


----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
SR pocket-square
Brion polo
DG pant
NM belt
RLP socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## eagle2250

Mac and Reddington: You are both sporting an absolutely stunning look for the day! You have inspired me to go back upstairs and change!


----------



## Pgolden

Reddington said:


> Cheers.


Very nice. Blazer? BB?


----------



## Cowtown

Reddington - Very nice.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Reddington...Nice blazer--BB Madison?

Out to my Seminary Alma Mater (Nashotah House) for the morning; old friend and near-classmate is to receive honorary Doctorate:
BB OCBD
LLB worsted trousers--charcoal
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL dress socks--midnight
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
MTM podrosnik (Slavic cassock)--black tropical worsted

Will switch cassock for BB Madison navy blazer away from the school.

Have a great middle-of-the-week!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BB Pink OCBD
Alynn Embl. w/Jack-O-Lanterns
BB Brown Whip Cords
Engine turned buckle w/ MocCroc strap
Alden Brown bit loafers
BB Flannel Navy blazer patch pockets (of course a 3/2 sack)
Orvis Watch / navy/red/yellow strap
AA 406 Crystal

Barbour Beaufort
J. Press brown tweed cap


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Continued apologies for crummy phone cam*

People are looking SHARP around here, even more so lately. I'm beginning to wonder if it's a wider trend, perhaps in response to the economy.

Wool knit tie (brandless, and a sad item next to the lads above me on this page)
BB sack flannel wool blazer
BB OCBD
Bills
Gunboats (I'm too lazy to put them on the proper thread)


----------



## Beefeater




----------



## Jack1425

Blue RL OCBD
Red BB Marino V-neck
501's
Topsiders

Will be switching out the 501's and topsiders for chino's, BB Khaki Argyle socks and AE Waldens when I take the good lady out for an early dinner. Jury is still out on which odd jacket will win out but thinking of grabbing BB Navy blazer..

Jack


----------



## Reddington

Beefeater said:


>


Great looking jacket. Is it an Orvis Harris Tweed? I recommend buttoning the second button and undoing the top one. 

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

Cowtown said:


> Reddington - Very nice.





hbs midwest said:


> Reddington...Nice blazer--BB Madison?


Thank you gents. Yes, it's a BB Madison 3/2 sack.

Cheers.


----------



## Beefeater

Reddington said:


> Great looking jacket. Is it an Orvis Harris Tweed? I recommend buttoning the second button and undoing the top one.
> 
> Cheers.


Actually, it's a J. Crew tweed jacket picked up at deep discount last season. The material itself is just ok, but it does have very natural shoulders. Correct call on the button-thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
A-wing tip boot
Optimo buckskin fedora


----------



## AlanC

vintage Royal Stetson Playboy refurbished by Optimo
Southwick sportcoat
BB OCBD
Boden knit tie
vintage linen pocket square
BB belt
Bills DixieWale cords
JCrew argyles
vintage NOS Nettleton longwings (B&H--their maiden voyage after decades of pristine protection)


----------



## AldenPyle

topbroker said:


> ^ AP, is the jacket a solid, as it seems to be from the photo? I find that when I pair jacket and trousers in different solids or near-solids, I need more of a pronounced light/dark contrast to make it pleasing to my eye. Patterns are a different story.


I take your point. I was inspired by this photo from Esquire 75 years of style.








Personally, I like the olive and grey, but your mileage may vary.



old_style said:


> Looking good AldenPyle. I picked up a couple of Ecru shirts recently and I'm really liking them.
> 
> (that is green isn't it?)


Thanks. I like the Ecru also, but actually that is a yellow BB OCBD. Hard to get great color on the cell phone cam.


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


>





mcarthur said:


>





Reddington said:


>


Today, I decided to join this murderer's row of blazers. Nice work guys.


----------



## Sartre

AldenPyle said:


>


Sorry to come in late on this but this is an absolutely stellar outfit. To my eyes, the olive and grey are unbeatable. The tailoring is impeccable. Congratulations.


----------



## topbroker

AP, that is a cool photo, so I can see your taking inspiration from it. No criticism intended! I may try this sometime, but perhaps with lighter gray trousers.


----------



## Jack1425

AldenPyle said:


> Today, I decided to join this murderer's row of blazers. Nice work guys.


Not able to resist a display of my outstanding grasp of the obvious gentlemen, very sharp indeed.

J-


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone
jacket: 3/2 by hsm
shirt: bb bd
vneck: j crew


----------



## Scrumhalf

Terrific color coordination! I love how the sweater (great color, BTW) picks up the lesser stripes on the jacket!


----------



## Jack1425

Catching up on some schoolwork today..

JCrew OCBD, yellow and blue on white.
JCrew Navy v-neck sweater
501's
Brown Sperry's (sockless) It's a touch cold I know but comfortable..

Aside from the shirt I'm thinking a little too much blue but it looks fine to me for lounging around the house. Thinking I'd wish to add some more color if I were to venture out into the world today..

J-


----------



## Jack1425

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone
> jacket: 3/2 by hsm
> shirt: bb bd
> vneck: j crew


Nicely done..


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## a4audi08

DocHolliday said:


>


wow. just wow.


----------



## Jack1425

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, that is kick-ass!! Love the trouser, can you ID them for me please?

J-


----------



## Patrick06790

Unilaterally declared Bow Tie Week continues....


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

DocHolliday said:


>


I think we've all just been schooled.

Anyone have a tan sweater I can borrow??


----------



## Tucker

Casual day...

Burberry waxed cotton jacket
BB camel hair sweater
BB OCBD, ecru
BB Clark chinos, British khaki - uncuffed, no break
Alden 984


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Doc, you rock!*

Wowee


----------



## Jack1425

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I think we've all just been schooled.
> 
> Anyone have a tan sweater I can borrow??


Jeff,

Laugh!! I thought the very same thing. Got a BB Marino V-neck in that color.. HHMMMMM I'm sad to have to go back into the monkey suit tomorrow.. Time to make the donuts as they say.

J-


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
RLP khakis
BB tassel slip on
Optimo rust fedora


----------



## mcarthur

Doc and Pat,
nice looking attire


----------



## Beefeater

*Slacker*










After work, catching up with the Mrs. on the back porch. Untucked PRL university stripe BD, very old GAP hoodie, J. Crew trousers, Topsiders. Not seen: Timex easy read with gold/blue grosgrain strap. Not really worth posting, but what the heck. . .


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks for the kind words, guys.



Jack1425 said:


> Love the trouser, can you ID them for me please?


They're from Brooks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

October 30, 2008
Kiton sportscoat
PS hair scarf
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Zegna pant
MD belt
PS socks
Gucci boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin shearling
Malo polo
Nudie jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Beefeater said:


> ...After work, catching up with the Mrs. on the back porch. Untucked PRL university stripe BD, very old GAP hoodie, J. Crew trousers, Topsiders. Not seen: Timex easy read with gold/blue grosgrain strap. Not really worth posting, but what the heck. . .


On the contrary. Don't always want to see folks dressed to kill - the casual choices are always interesting.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Looking good, Patrick (Bow Tie Week--gotta love it), Audi, Mac, Beefeater, Tucker, & Doc...

Banking, telephone work, pick up the young man from school, etc:

LE mini-tartan BD--Dress Stuart
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool golf socks--hunter
LLB MHS
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PRL reading glasses in jacket breast pocket

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Joe Beamish

BB OCBD
Press "Burlington Knot" tie
Land's End Harris Tweed which is consistently nudging out my navy blazer as the "go to" jacket these days
Levi's Austin greyish/brownish jeans not in pic
Clark's desert boots


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Doc,
Look great, please post more!

Mac,
The full length shots (esp. with the headwear) look spectacular, putting your ensembles in context make them that much better.


----------



## domenico

*WELL DONE*

FANTASTIC BOTTON DOWN SHIRT: It's class this:icon_cheers: My compliments!!! 







[/quote]


----------



## The Louche

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc - Absolutely righteous. Good show if I've seen it! What is that tweed? Love the briefcase and chukas as well...


----------



## topbroker

Halloween is not really my holiday, but I did go somewhat orange today. My multi-colored striped tie has orange in it, my pocket square is in an orange pattern, and my socks are bright orange OTCs from www.golfknickers.com (recommended for OTC solids and argyles and, of course, plus fours).

The rest of the outfit: JAB British tan suit, dark brown corduroy vest (very nice pick-up for $19.99 at Target of all places, 100% cotton corduroy), French blue spread collar French cuff shirt, "Salt Water Fly Rodders of America" cufflinks (pictured below), dark brown AE Graysons, and a light brown corduroy newsboy cap.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-LHS


----------



## Jack1425

*Off To Work..*

Out to work soon.. Gorgeous day in the Hudson Valley..

Hoping my outfit is still at least a little Trad...

Gap LS Rugby (Navy with wide Mustard Stripe)
501's
Fossil brown woven belt
Brown Topsiders (sockless)

I truly need to figure out image posting..


----------



## stfu

I snapped a photo since I was asking for some fit critiques over on the other side. Might as well post the portion that could pass for trad here:

HSM Suit (no sack, sad to say)
BB University Stripe OCBD
PRL tie 
KW Linen Square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Sartre and Jack - Thanks!, Topbroker: Well reasoned criticism is always welcome.



Joe Beamish said:


> BB OCBD
> Press "Burlington Knot" tie
> Land's End Harris Tweed which is consistently nudging out my navy blazer as the "go to" jacket these days
> Levi's Austin greyish/brownish jeans not in pic
> Clark's desert boots


Joe - This is great. I really like the tie.



Beefeater said:


> After work, catching up with the Mrs. on the back porch. Untucked PRL university stripe BD, very old GAP hoodie, J. Crew trousers, Topsiders. Not seen: Timex easy read with gold/blue grosgrain strap. Not really worth posting, but what the heck. . .


 Cool. Smart casual has always been a hallmark of the Trad forum and this is well done.


----------



## AldenPyle

In fact, ...


----------



## Jack1425

AP, In your last photo are your trousers wool or chino's? To be honest I never cared for the cuff but they look very nice with your footwear. Speaking of that, low quarters or boots?

Apologies if my questions seem dense but I am still learning the basics and to say everyone has been helpful here would be an understatement. 

Jack


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
HF-khakis
Optimo rust fedora
A-dark brown suede


----------



## a4audi08

yesterday.

huntington 3/2 poplin 
shirt: allen solly (got it dirt cheap at marshalls)
tie: banana republic


----------



## topbroker

The overall effect today is a trad/Wyoming dress-up hybrid: tan cords, Polo white button-down, b/w rep stripe tie, black Western silver-decorated belt, black leather lambskin blazer, Dan Post black pointy-toe cowboy boots.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jack1425 said:


> AP, In your last photo are your trousers wool or chino's? To be honest I never cared for the cuff but they look very nice with your footwear. Speaking of that, low quarters or boots?
> 
> Apologies if my questions seem dense but I am still learning the basics and to say everyone has been helpful here would be an understatement.
> 
> Jack


Thanks. They are a lightweight wool (by Corbin) tapered to a 16" hem with a 1.75" cuff. The shoes are AE Hancock's, a suede Norwegian toe blucher. In retrospect, I think I prefer calf or shell with the navy blazer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
BC sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Tom Rath

BB flannel tattersall shirt
Barbour quilted vest
RL angola/wool herringbone coat
Old khakis
olive green cotton military belt
Alden wingtip boots, color 8


----------



## Beefeater

*Off to Church*










I skipped the tie today because I have to acolyte at church, and it gets way too hot under the cassock and surplice. Plus, it's All Saints' Day which means we are using incense which will make it somewhat hotter or at least smokier. Have a great day!

J. Crew 2B Navy Blazer
BB navy check BD
Flat front gray trousers 
Black brogues
Ray Ban Wayfarers


----------



## Jack1425

Beefeater said:


> I skipped the tie today because I have to acolyte at church, and it gets way too hot under the cassock and surplice. Plus, it's All Saints' Day which means we are using incense which will make it somewhat hotter or at least smokier. Have a great day!
> 
> J. Crew 2B Navy Blazer
> BB navy check BD
> Flat front gray trousers
> Black brogues
> Ray Ban Wayfarers


Beef,

Enjoy the look sir and wear similar to work.. Sadly though, i've been branded "The Agent" or "The Detectives In Guys".. (smile) Cops sense of humor I guess and resistance is futile..

J-


----------



## topbroker

Jack1425 said:


> Enjoy the look sir and wear similar to work.. Sadly though, i've been branded "The Agent" or "The Detectives In Guys".. (smile) Cops sense of humor I guess and resistance is futile..


I love it when people take me for a detective or an FBI agent (note that my avatar is the great Eliot Ness). Of course, actual detectives don't dress like that much any more -- except in New York City, where they are still famous for it and uphold the tradition.

Bama Mike, a sometime poster here and a very sharp dresser, is a police detective in Mobile, Alabama.


----------



## Jack1425

topbroker said:


> I love it when people take me for a detective or an FBI agent (note that my avatar is the great Eliot Ness). Of course, actual detectives don't dress like that much any more -- except in New York City, where they are still famous for it and uphold the tradition.
> 
> Bama Mike, a sometime poster here and a very sharp dresser, is a police detective in Mobile, Alabama.


Broker,

Too funny indeed Sir.. On a brighter note, I've yet to be introduced as Lord Fauntleroy yet.. (smile) And they say we become "less" cynical as we get older..

J-


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> Thanks. They are a lightweight wool (by Corbin) tapered to a 16" hem with a 1.75" cuff. The shoes are AE Hancock's, a suede Norwegian toe blucher. In retrospect, I think I prefer calf or shell with the navy blazer.


I have those shoes. Very versatile.


----------



## wnh

Tom Rath said:


> BB flannel tattersall shirt
> Barbour quilted vest
> RL angola/wool herringbone coat
> Old khakis
> olive green cotton military belt
> Alden wingtip boots, color 8


And it's things like this that make me wish you'd post more often.

Are your shoulders really that sloped, or is it the jacket, or maybe just your stance? It's great, regardless. I love the pockets.


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone. church today for a christening then the obama rally.

jacket: burberry
shirt: bass weejuns oxford
tie: bb


----------



## topbroker

^ Nicely done! (And, how shall I put this, I approve of your day's activities.  )


----------



## Tom Rath

wnh said:


> And it's things like this that make me wish you'd post more often.
> 
> Are your shoulders really that sloped, or is it the jacket, or maybe just your stance? It's great, regardless. I love the pockets.


Yup, I have pretty sloped shoulders. I think this coat emphasizes it though, since its fashioned more like a sweater than a coat. Ive started wearing the liner vest to my barbour coat under my sportcoats, my wife keeps making fun of it, but thats half the fun.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Tom- Very nice, though the pic does make it look a little tight.
If I remember right Michael Caine wears a very similar sweater-y sportcoat throughout _Hannah and Her Sisters_.


----------



## hbs midwest

Beefeater said:


> I skipped the tie today because I have to acolyte at church, and it gets way too hot under the cassock and surplice. Plus, it's All Saints' Day which means we are using incense which will make it somewhat hotter or at least smokier. Have a great day!
> 
> J. Crew 2B Navy Blazer
> BB navy check BD
> Flat front gray trousers
> Black brogues
> Ray Ban Wayfarers


Aha--sounds like a page out of my previous life...Remember: the prayers of the faithful rise to heaven with the holy smoke.

In our present (Byzantine) church home, we get incense at virtually every service, Vespers & Matins as well as the Eucharistic Liturgy.

Hope your All Saints' Day Mass went well.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Beefeater

hbs midwest said:


> Aha--sounds like a page out of my previous life...Remember: the prayers of the faithful rise to heaven with the holy smoke.
> 
> In our present (Byzantine) church home, we get incense at virtually every service, Vespers & Matins as well as the Eucharistic Liturgy.
> 
> Hope your All Saints' Day Mass went well.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


It did indeed, with the profound exception of the passing of my neighbor's mother, which I found about after Mass. We already have a previously planned hiking trip to Arkansas this week that he refuses to cancel, so as to clear his mind. Nonetheless, this stuff isn't trad so to speak, so I'll cut it off there. One last note, it ain't easy being on the side of the Thurifer (the guy with the incense). . . you definitely smell of the holy smoke as it were. . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
RLPL sweater
Malo cords
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Beefeater said:


> It did indeed, with the profound exception of the passing of my neighbor's mother, which I found about after Mass. We already have a previously planned hiking trip to Arkansas this week that he refuses to cancel, so as to clear his mind. Nonetheless, this stuff isn't trad so to speak, so I'll cut it off there. One last note, *it ain't easy being on the side of the Thurifer (the guy with the incense). . . you definitely* *smell of the holy smoke as it were. . *.


My condolences and prayers for the departed.

mrs hbs thinks it's a benefit having a subdeacon husband--my beard, hair, and cassock smell of Gloria incense after any service...but then she's a remarkable lady.

As for trad--your altar-serving rig is straight out of Medieval England--rather traditonal in my book!

Enjoy the week!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness*

Meeting with consultant, errands (and more meetings); pick up son from school:

BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--5th Enniskillen Dragoon Guards (cardinal red/hunter/fawn)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL golf socks--hunter
AE Paxton loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--fox-hunt scene silk print

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

suit: hfreeman and sons 3/2 sack
shirt: eagle bd
tie: BB


----------



## topbroker

All business this Monday: navy pinstripe suit, Hugo Boss copper brown mini-check shirt, Tommy Hilfiger navy patterned tie, "scissors" tie bar, navy patterned square, medium brown belt, navy patterned socks, Mezlan Ribera medium brown bluchers, Dobbs navy fedora, Ray-Ban Wayfarers.

The Boss shirt is new and is a pip:



Here are the Mezlans:



And the scissors tie bar:


----------



## Moose Maclennan

topbroker said:


> ...
> And the scissors tie bar:


^
Liked that!


----------



## mjo_1

Southern collegiate for a day full of classes and studying.

Pink BB OCBD
PRL khakis
Shotshell belt
Red Wing 1155 boots
Patagonia vest
Costa del Mar sunglasses on a blue croakie


----------



## Jack1425

Posted on the wrong board lads, and as is fitting cannot seem to get my pics to work now. Can you say frustrated??


----------



## topbroker

^ Try Webshots for your photo hosting. I have found it very user-friendly for this purpose.


----------



## Jack1425

topbroker said:


> ^ Try Webshots for your photo hosting. I have found it very user-friendly for this purpose.


Web shots?? I'm feeling better and better.. (chuckle)


----------



## Jack1425

Well, I have tried to rectify my post to no avail.. I shall now take a ten count and fix myself a martini..

The technically challenged (apparently),

J-


----------



## themanfromlisbon

*First time around*




























Façonnable coat and shirt
Milano knitwear
Wesley trousers
Sebago socks and shoes


----------



## hbs midwest

a4audi08 said:


> suit: hfreeman and sons 3/2 sack
> shirt: eagle bd
> tie: BB


Looking good, Audi; quite well-done.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*Dark Suit Week*

Grrrr.


----------



## TMMKC

^Raymond Chandler can't hold a candle to you, Patrick.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## topbroker

^ Marvelous hat. Really goes well with the rest.


----------



## Patrick06790

Practicing the Pimp Roll. BB sack, LE non-iron point collar (these are my go-to suit shirts, in white and blue. Indestructible); Ben Silver tie; Sam Hober square; Footjoy blems; Timex EZ Reader to go with bifocals on a strap from John Helmer in Portland, Ore., where I am thinking of moving. (Portland, not John Helmer.)


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## Scrumhalf

Patrick06790 said:


> Practicing the Pimp Roll. BB sack, LE non-iron point collar (these are my go-to suit shirts, in white and blue. Indestructible); Ben Silver tie; Sam Hober square; Footjoy blems; Timex EZ Reader to go with bifocals on a strap from John Helmer in Portland, Ore., where I am thinking of moving. (Portland, not John Helmer.)


Exceptional ensemble, sir! And we Portlanders would certainly welcome you in our midst!!!!


----------



## Desk Jockey

I am so lazy...





Press HSM grey flannel suit
BB blue/white OCBD
Press green w/blue & red foulard tie
Timex on a Central strap
Alden 563 in #8


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Barneys sweater
Borrelli pant
MD belt
NM socks
testoni tassel loafers
Kiton cologne
GP watch


----------



## AldenPyle

*Did someone say dark suit week?*









Navy Southwick Douglas
David's Shirts Blue Unistripe Flap-pocket OC(3)BD
Brooks Uni Tie
Brooks Navy Argyles
Waterbury Great Seal of Republic gold tie clip
AE Bradley
(Somehow election day made me want to dress as a Senator).


----------



## Jack1425

*Running Errands*

Finally manged to figure the whole picture thing out.. So much for a first try.. (smile)


----------



## Beefeater

*Greatly Exaggerated*

Great looks guys. I thought from what I'd been reading (here & there) this forum was dead. . .glad to see (all of us) proving otherwise.


----------



## Cowtown

Some great pics. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Beefeater said:


> Great looks guys. I thought from what I'd been reading (here & there) this forum was dead. . .glad to see (all of us) proving otherwise.


Yes, I've noticed these comments along with some snarky asides on another board (I won't say which), but to the credit of the AAAC denizens, I have NEVER seen a negative comment here directed at another board.

I didn't have a trad pedigree nor did I consider myself trad but I find myself being increasingly drawn to the trad forum and its display of impeccable style and lack of ostentation.

To the regulars here: well done, gentlemen!


----------



## topbroker

Boards are proliferating so fast, it's like the schisms in a socialist party that's out of power, or like republics in the Caucasus that break away from other break-away republics. Let's see, we've got AAAC, Style Forum, Fedora Lounge, London Lounge, Film Noir Buff, Club Cad, Ivy Style, Porkpie Saloon, The Curriculum -- am I missing some? It is getting rather out of hand. Sure, there are some clear distinctions -- Fedora Lounge is clearly vintage-oriented as well as co-ed -- but there is a major amount of overlap as well. Stop the madness!


----------



## Patrick06790

Dark Suit Week continues...


----------



## wnh

Scrumhalf said:


> Yes, I've noticed these comments along with some snarky asides on another board (I won't say which), but to the credit of the AAAC denizens, I have NEVER seen a negative comment here directed at another board.


Maybe you missed some of the comments on this thread. But you're right--most people here leave the bashing to the other forums (ahem, for_a_).

Anyway, on topic, and only because it's so incredibly boring:

BB blue OCBD
BB khakis, flat-front, no cuff
BB burgundy leather belt
Polo orange ribbed socks
Bass Weejuns, burgundy
Timex Easy Reader on navy/red Central strap
"I Voted" sticker


----------



## The Louche

Election day quasi-trad (not very louche at all):

English American blazer (2B, SV, darted , silver-toned shank-less buttons)
White LE Tailored-fit OCBD
Brown Banana Republic belt, pewter colored buckle
British Tan J. Crew classic-fit FF chino
Brown Gucci bits (possibly the only louche item today)
Navy Joseph Abboud socks
Navy "Prince Consort for Smithsonian Institution" emblematic with elephants  vintage circa late '60s
White cotton PS

Go vote!


----------



## Scrumhalf

wnh said:


> Maybe you missed some of the comments on this thread. But you're right--most people here leave the bashing to the other forums (ahem, for_a_).


A troll, methinks..... I've not seen a regular stoop to those levels. Anyway, sorry for the digression, back to the most excellent visual treats!


----------



## Tucker

BB chinos, Clark, khaki
BB OCBD, burgundy uni stripe
Press surcingle, wine
Weejuns
BB argyles, burgundy/yellow/navy


----------



## hbs midwest

Son to school, on to polling place, network meeting, pick up son, cook dinner while mrs hbs teaches:

BB OCBD--blue
*BS regt--Vietnam Service/Vietnam Campaign ribbon stripes on black ground *(One "regimental" to which I am actually entitled)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--black
PRL dress socks--black
AE Cambridge wingtip bals--#8 shell Cordovan
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--linen/cotton, yellow

Enjoy the day!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

suit: huntington 3/2
shirt: bb bd
tie: rooster, wool/silk blend


----------



## Duck

I hope all of you are wearing "I Voted" stickers today.


----------



## wnh

Duck said:


> I hope all of you are wearing "I Voted" stickers today.


More importantly, I hope all of you who are wearing your "I Voted" stickers earned it by exercising not only your right to vote, but your duty to cast a well-researched vote. The right to vote is a beautiful thing, but only if employed properly.


----------



## a4audi08

Duck said:


> I hope all of you are wearing "I Voted" stickers today.


early voter here. waited all of 5 minutes a week and a half ago :icon_smile:


----------



## Topsider

Duck said:


> I hope all of you are wearing "I Voted" stickers today.


----------



## Danny

I didn't get a sticker, but...

I wore:

Press Harris Tweed Sack Sportcoat
LL Bean Blue/White University Stripe OCBD
LL Bean Dark Wash Blue Jeans
BB Gray Argyle Socks
Bass Weejuns
And my Belted Cow 'History of the American Flag' Belt


----------



## Duck




----------



## domenico

*FANTASTIC SHIRT*

FANTASTIC STRIPE SHIRT: CLASS ALWAYS:icon_smile:







[/quote]


----------



## clemsontiger

Topsider said:


>


Great shirt and tie combination sir.


----------



## Jack1425

*I Voted!!*

Waited in line to vote between others in sweat pants and sneakers, and to think "I" got the odd looks.. Feeling left out without a sticker!!:icon_smile:

Jack


----------



## hbs midwest

wnh said:


> More importantly, I hope all of you who are wearing your "I Voted" stickers earned it by exercising not only your right to vote, but your duty to cast a well-researched vote. The right to vote is a beautiful thing, but only if employed properly.


Amen, amen, amen.

hbs


----------



## Vik

very Spencer Tracy...



Patrick06790 said:


> Grrrr.


----------



## Miket61

Duck said:


> I hope all of you are wearing "I Voted" stickers today.


Ours has a picture of a peach with the phrase "I'm a Georgia Voter." I had it on my grey and black tattersall button-down from Bergdorf Goodman.

I didn't wear a jacket to vote, but I did see a few well-dressed men. And no flip-flops anywhere!


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Armani cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Duck said:


>


A lot of great looks. I like the above tie a lot.


----------



## eagle2250

Topsider, Duck: I'm so jealous...the best design the "Hoosier" State could come up with for an "I voted" sticker was a Navy circle with the flag in the center and "My Vote Counted" around the circumference. Not nearly as stylish as yours!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

They don't hand out "I Voted Stickers" in my Manhattan precinct. I think Tammany Hall just hands out loaves of bread to the Irish on the wharfs and stuffs the ballot box.


----------



## Duck

AldenPyle said:


> A lot of great looks. I like the abvoe tie a lot.


Thanks AP. It is a great Brooks tie that I picked up a few years ago.


----------



## Duck

eagle2250 said:


> Topsider, Duck: I'm so jealous...the best design the "Hoosier" State could come up with for an "I voted" sticker was a Navy circle with the flag in the center and "My Vote Counted" around the circumference. Not nearly as stylish as yours!


Eagle,

The Commonwealth really tried this year. They knew we were going to be a close race so they wanted the stickers to look well on the networks.

Maybe?


----------



## mcarthur

EastVillageTrad said:


> They don't hand out "I Voted Stickers" in my Manhattan precinct. I think Tammany Hall just hands out loaves of bread to the Irish on the wharfs and stuffs the ballot box.


My grandfather's bar provided drinks on the house as required by the boys from Tammany Hall


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF-khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thank God it's over--the election, that is....*

BB tattersall BD--navy/wine on white
BS 1989 Innauguration commemorative tie--navy/wine guard stripes, old gold woven seal
LLB khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs--waxed/buffed
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--white linen

Voted--got sticker--got free doughnuts & Starbuck's coffee--life is still good.

Have a good middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jack1425

*^I second that..*

Trying to enjoy a gorgeous fall afternoon..

BR 2 button (yes, It's darted) Charcoal
BBCC Button down brown/rust/white windowpane on beige
BB V-neck brown
501's
BB argyles
AE Walden's


----------



## Scrumhalf

Took the afternoon off to run some errands. Am feeling positively giddy and proud of my country today, so I threw on my US Eagles Rugby jersey. Wow, what a rush these past 24 hours have been!!!!


----------



## Jovan

Nice jersey!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I agree. Very nice jersey

black wingtip loafers
charcoal gray pants
blue and white striped OCBD
green and navy striped tie
navy blazer


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Jack,

Enjoying the pictures, love the camel sweater under the blazer, very sharp.



topbroker said:


> Boards are proliferating so fast, it's like the schisms in a socialist party that's out of power, or like republics in the Caucasus that break away from other break-away republics. Let's see, we've got AAAC, Style Forum, Fedora Lounge, London Lounge, Film Noir Buff, Club Cad, Ivy Style, Porkpie Saloon, The Curriculum -- am I missing some? It is getting rather out of hand. Sure, there are some clear distinctions -- Fedora Lounge is clearly vintage-oriented as well as co-ed -- but there is a major amount of overlap as well. Stop the madness!


Wow, are they all trad boards?
I knew of a couple of those, I'm halfway tempted to register/participate, but worry about the time involved.


----------



## topbroker

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Wow, are they all trad boards?
> I knew of a couple of those, I'm halfway tempted to register/participate, but worry about the time involved.


No traddishness at Style Forum except incidentally. Not sure about London Lounge.

Fedora Lounge and its break-aways, Club Cad and Porkpie Saloon, more vintage than trad, but potentially of some interest to trads.

Dedicated trad section at Film Noir Buff. The Curriculum and Ivy Style are trad.

On the whole, your time is best spent here.  Some of those boards are exceedingly *micro*.


----------



## Patrick06790

Dark Suit Week, Wednesday


----------



## topbroker

^ That top photo is very European art film. Marcello Mastroianni in Antonioni's _La Notte_, perhaps.


----------



## Patrick06790

topbroker said:


> ^ That top photo is very European art film. Marcello Mastroianni in Antonioni's _La Notte_, perhaps.


It's an _hommage_ to Klopstein's _Two Warts On a Fanny_, actually, but I thank you.

"Excitingly underexposed"

- Cahiers du Cinema


----------



## Jack1425

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Jack,
> 
> Enjoying the pictures, love the camel sweater under the blazer, very sharp.
> 
> Wow, are they all trad boards?
> I knew of a couple of those, I'm halfway tempted to register/participate, but worry about the time involved.


Thom,

Thanks so much, it means a great deal.. I am learning and experimenting and draw almost exclusively from this forum.. The acceptance and patience is worth ten such fora..

Jack


----------



## mjo_1

*First attempt at uploading a pic*

Hope this works!

With the family dog:










BB pinpoint BD shirt
BB burgundy/navy bow
BB 3/2 blazer
Harold Powell gray gabardines
Alden Perf. cap toes, black


----------



## mcarthur

^nicely done


----------



## Green3

Scrumhalf said:


> Took the afternoon off to run some errands. Am feeling positively giddy and proud of my country today, so I threw on my US Eagles Rugby jersey. Wow, what a rush these past 24 hours have been!!!!


I've always felt that jersey is best accessorized by about 4 Canadian boots on the back, in full ruck. 
:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

mjo 1: Elegant, simple, and effective. I would have gone with contrasting socks though, personally.


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks to all for the kind words. I always enjoy looking through this thread and I'm glad that I can now add pictures of my own! 

Maybe I'll invest in some argyles soon.

Michael


----------



## AldenPyle

mjo_1 said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> With the family dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pinpoint BD shirt
> BB burgundy/navy bow
> BB 3/2 blazer
> Harold Powell gray gabardines
> Alden Perf. cap toes, black


Really classic! I actually think argyles would detract from this look.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni sweater
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jovan

kitonbrioni said:


> Gucci jacket
> Brioni sweater
> Levi's 501
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> TL boots
> CC cologne
> GP watch


I'm no trad-snob, but a bit at a loss to why this is being posted here.


----------



## jeph

Jovan said:


> I'm no trad-snob, but a bit at a loss to why this is being posted here.


I think most of us are at a loss. I suspect he is doing some kind of weird trolling.

jeph


----------



## efdll

*Sans noblesse*

Trad-snob is an oxymoron since the esthetic proposed here is, or should be, the opposite of snobbery when done right, and by the look at pics posted in this thread, it is, indeed, right. So one should not scoff at Euro brands, some of which slid into the designer era through no fault of their own. I own a Brioni sports jacket, brown cashmere herringbone, soft shoulders, 3-buttons, that unless one is eagle-eyed about 3/2 and no-darts would pass for professorial, except that it's softer and fits better than sacks of recent vintage. As for 501's I'm wearing a pair right now and have been wearing the same kind (alas, old vintage was better in this case too) for 50 years. In theory, one could pass muster in these brand names. Well, some of them. Then I click on the photo.


----------



## wnh

***NEWSFLASH***

Kitonbrioni does not dress anywhere close to trad. Yes, he posts what he is wearing on the trad forum, but it's not trad. He has been doing this for a long time, with no other interaction on the forum. We are well aware of this, but we don't know why he does it. *So ignore him.*

How hard is it, people?


----------



## mcarthur

Gentlemen,
We all have our First Amendment right. If you do not like a person post you have the ability to block their post. Please exercise your rights
Have a good day


----------



## hbs midwest

mjo_1 said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> With the family dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pinpoint BD shirt
> BB burgundy/navy bow
> BB 3/2 blazer
> Harold Powell gray gabardines
> Alden Perf. cap toes, black


Classic--Quite well-done.

Welcome to the neighbourhood. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...*

Son to school, network meetings:

BB OCBD--Burgundy university stripe
BS regt--Royal Marines (Navy/Kenya red/emerald green/gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL socks--navy
Cole-Haan vintage (made in Maine) full strap loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, navy

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## stfu

Installment two of the series "I can't seem to bring myself to discard this piece of junk".

This old sweater is stretching and pilling everywhere.
LE OCBD
Flat front finewales
Beeswax finish sahara boots


----------



## Jack1425

Looks extremely comfortable, nice and has some character.. I think we all have our own versions lurking in the closet..

Be safe..

J-


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
A-wing tip boots


----------



## paper clip

St. FU - I have a similar sweater in dark green - an old Abercrombie & Fitch (post-african explorer, but pre-teen six pack abs) green wool sweater. It's pilly and stretched, but I still like and wear it (this week in fact).


----------



## stfu

paper clip said:


> St. FU - I have a similar sweater in dark green -


p c, looks great, and much less stretched out than my offering. Either my waist is expanding, the sweater is expanding, or more likely, both!


----------



## Jack1425

Mac/PC your sweaters look great!! Two of my favorite colors. And for goodness sake, I must pick up a pink OCBD..



JCrew BD (blue/yellow on white)
JCrew Cotton V-neck 
Chino's (flat front/no cuff) Comfy trousers


----------



## a4audi08

jacket: j crew 
shirt: scott barber
tie: BB


----------



## SCsailor

A4AUDI08 - great collar roll and suit/tie combination


----------



## mcarthur

SCsailor said:


> A4AUDI08 - great collar roll and suit/tie combination


I agree. Consider a pocket square


----------



## clemsontiger

SCsailor said:


> A4AUDI08 - great collar roll and suit/tie combination


Here here!


----------



## Reddington

Brooks Brothers w/ J. Crew tie.

Cheers.


----------



## AldenPyle

Reddington said:


> Brooks Brothers w/ J. Crew tie.
> 
> Cheers.


 Excellent. Love the color!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
RLPL sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
MS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## stcolumba

mjo_1 said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> With the family dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pinpoint BD shirt
> BB burgundy/navy bow
> BB 3/2 blazer
> Harold Powell gray gabardines
> Alden Perf. cap toes, black


This is outstanding! The bow tie knot is perfect in that it should not look "too" perfect.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jack1425 said:


> Mac/PC your sweaters look great!! Two of my favorite colors. And for goodness sake, I must pick up a pink OCBD..


Yes, you must. It's a union thing.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

mjo_1 said:


> Hope this works!
> 
> With the family dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pinpoint BD shirt
> BB burgundy/navy bow
> BB 3/2 blazer
> Harold Powell gray gabardines
> Alden Perf. cap toes, black


That is perfection. Were you going somewhere, or just dressing up for the photo?


----------



## Patrick06790

Final entry in Dark Suit Week


----------



## topbroker

^ Like the socks very much! I've been playing with the splash of color at ankle level myself. Land's End has OTC socks in some cool colors, including yellow and light blue, very reasonably priced. For wilder solid colors (orange, purple), www.GolfKnickers.com is the place. Sweet argyles there, too.


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks once again for all of the comments. I've just recently become interested in bows and now I can't get enough! 

This shot was taken just before heading off to church with my parents on a long weekend home from school. It takes a bit of confidence to pull this off, but I've always received plenty of compliments. It's also probably unusual to see someone my age dressed for church in a coat and tie, at least around here.

Michael


----------



## domenico

*GOOD AS ALWAYS*










FANTASTIC BLUE CHECK SHIRT! YEAH! :icon_smile: THE CLASS IS ONE AND YOU GOT IT
jacket: j crew 
shirt: scott barber
tie: BB[/quote]


----------



## Scrumhalf

Casual look for work today:




























Blue Pinstripe OCBD
Texas Jeans (made in USA)
LL Bean Swift River Jean Belt
Footjoy Tan Split-toe Blucher
OTC argyles


----------



## hbs midwest

*Te Weekend Approacheth...*

Catching up on seasonal auto maintenance (snow tire installation for those of you south of the Blizzard Belt), no impressions to make:

LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
501s
Army web belt, solid brass buckle
Army issue boot socks--olive green
LLB MHS--tan/brown, Sno-Sealed/waxed
Huntington 3/2 sack--Black Watch tartan
PS--reading glasses in pocket

Lots of great style this week, gentlemen--looking quite good!

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

hi everyone.

shirt: huntington uni stripe
tie: j crew
coat: woodhouse lynch


----------



## topbroker

We have had a gloriously warm and sunny autumn in Northeast Wisconsin, with spectacular foliage as well, but wintry weather is supposed to arrive for the first time tonight. To ward off the coming chill, I went all-out summery today: Corbin pink linen trousers, Perry Ellis black linen blazer, Bullock & Jones white French cuff shirt, JAB pink tie with sailboat pattern, vintage sailboat tie bar, pink pocket square "exploding" out of pocket Siegfried Farnon-style, black croc tassel loafers, black croc belt, black patterned socks, and a Scala fedora ("100% Paper") in interwoven black and white.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-LWB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Zegna socks
Martegani penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

a4audi08 said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> shirt: huntington uni stripe
> tie: j crew
> coat: woodhouse lynch


I'm not a big fan of button-down collar shirts with ties, however, you sir pull them off quite well. Where are your shirts typically bought? They seem have a higher stance that is firm and stiff, unlike most button-down collar shirts.


----------



## domenico

*THE BEST SHIRT IN SITE*

YEAH.IT IS THE BEST SHIRT FOR ALL THE TIMES:icon_smile:


----------



## domenico

*APOLOGISE. I MEAN THIS SHIRT IS THE BEST IN ALL SITE*

:icon_smile_big: THIS IS HAS GOT A WONDERFUL BOTTON DOWN COLLAR. IT IS THE BEST


a4audi08 said:


> talbot handmade
> woodhouse lynch bd


----------



## a4audi08

hockeyinsider said:


> I'm not a big fan of button-down collar shirts with ties, however, you sir pull them off quite well. Where are your shirts typically bought? They seem have a higher stance that is firm and stiff, unlike most button-down collar shirts.


most of my shirts are bb, huntington, and woodhouse lynch (no longer in business). other brands with great collars include eagle, allen solly (usually available at marshalls and tj maxx) and even the joseph a banks travelers collection. i like a bit of starch, and if necessary a quick press of the iron in the area surrounding the buttons.


----------



## R_Ingber

a4audi08 said:


> hi everyone.
> 
> shirt: huntington uni stripe
> tie: j crew
> coat: woodhouse lynch


This is a great look, what color pants did you wear with this???


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
BB tassel slip on


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Gucci shirt
NM belt
RLP tie
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals
Boucheron cologne
Concord watch


----------



## stcolumba

For church, this morning.

In honor of the University of Michigan's (surprise) victory over Minnesota and, thus, retaining possession of the Little Brown Jug (the only prize we are going to get this year):

BB Navy 3 button blazer with Univ of Mich buttons
BB button down white shirt
Van Boven maize and blue stripe bow tie
BB gray trousers
AE black Mora monks


----------



## mcarthur

^sounds very nice


----------



## topbroker

I am quite casual today. I picked up some too-long light denim Lee jeans at Fleet Farm yesterday, just so I could turn up the cuffs, and I'm wearing them that way today, with a Bill Blass heavy cotton blue plaid button-down, dark brown corduroy vest, bright blue argyle socks, and classic dark brown topsiders. Outerwear consists of a Pendleton brown houndstooth zipper jacket and a brown Donegal tweed Irish cap.


----------



## Patrick06790

Me casual, you Jane.

Doing some Sunday stuff in the newsroom in my latest Press tweed thrift shop score.


----------



## topbroker

It's interesting that for such a dress-up guy, I own quite a lot of jeans (although no "designer" jeans), and am always susceptible to buying more. I am partial to wide leg openings.

Lee Rider relaxed fit, light 
Lee relaxed fit, long leg for turn-up cuffs, light
Wrangler boot cut, very dark, stiff denim
Wrangler straight leg, black
Oshkosh B'Gosh wide leg, dark
Levi 527s, wide leg, dark
Levi 529s, wide leg, light
Levi Signature carpenter, light
Nautica carpenter, dark


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## MarkfromMD

Patrick, I think New England should have a flag with a picture of you on it haha 

Nice outfit btw 

-Mark


----------



## Jack1425

Guys, I wore this ensemble over the weekend, I managed to actually find this suit for free!!.. No structure to the shoulders (or anywhere else), no darts and somewhat "close" to my size. The hat was kindly included as well, not very trad though with some weight to the material. Having trouble finding a bow tie to match but my belt is spot on for my shoes.. :icon_smile_big:

J-


----------



## pvpatty

Ransack suit?


----------



## MarkfromMD

hahahaha :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## hbs midwest

Jack1425 said:


> Guys, I wore this ensemble over the weekend, I managed to actually find this suit for free!!.. No structure to the shoulders (or anywhere else), no darts and somewhat "close" to my size. The hat was kindly included as well, not very trad though with some weight to the material. Having trouble finding a bow tie to match but my belt is spot on for my shoes.. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> J-


Brings back fond memories...

Thank you for your service.:icon_smile:

Enjoy the week.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Madness Which is Monday...*

Took son to school; on to Downtown:

BB pinpoint BD--blue
BS regt--Wiltshire (wine/navy/fawn)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
Ancient JAB wool OTC socks--wine/tan phesant motif
AE Paxton loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, Burgundy
Schneider loden jagermantl over everything else

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Jack1425,
Thank you for your service!


----------



## mcarthur

HBS,
Have a good week. I hope your search will be successful


----------



## Jack1425

Hbs, your comments are very much appreciated and it is my honor to carry on the torch. Mac, yours are most certainly appreciated too, along with the implied reprieve for not working argyles into my weekend apparel. :icon_smile:

Have a great week all..

Jack


----------



## Halifax

Jack,

With Remembrance Day approaching here in Canada all I can say is thank you for the great service you provide to your country. You're doing such a great thing and even up here in the Great White North we salute you.

Also you are right, a bow would work quite nicely with that outfit.


----------



## Jack1425

Halifax said:


> Jack,
> 
> With Remembrance Day approaching here in Canada all I can say is thank you for the great service you provide to your country. You're doing such a great thing and even up here in the Great White North we salute you.
> 
> Also you are right, a bow would work quite nicely with that outfit.


Your too kind Sir, thank you as one of many on this forum who answer the call past and present. I had the honor two years ago of visiting Vimy Ridge in France and can say without shame I shed tears in salute of your countrymen, far braver than I would ever claim to be.

Jack

PS: On the bow tie, and here I thought my attempts at some sartorial humor wouldn't make the cut.. :icon_smile:


----------



## a4audi08

R_Ingber said:


> This is a great look, what color pants did you wear with this???


sorry for the late response - i wore a pair of charcoal flannels and black AE McNeils.

hope all is well,

today: 
jacket: burberry
shirt: ll bean
tie: the village trader (via the aaac thirft exchange thread)


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

*great look*

where does one buy a Huntington shirt? I have done a Google search and have come up empty....thanks


----------



## stfu

^^ Fantastic stuff Audi.


----------



## hbs midwest

*...A Trip down Memory Lane*



Ignatius J. Reilly said:


> where does one buy a Huntington shirt? I have done a Google search and have come up empty....thanks


Ahem...the proper question is WHEN did one buy a Huntington Shirt? I believe Audi can give the precise date of demise, but Huntington Clothiers & Shirtmakers of Columbus, OH closed down more-or-less ten years ago.

Requiescant in Pace.

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

huntington merged (or one purchased the other) with custom shop shirtmakers sometime in the late 1990s, and disappeared shortly thereafter around 2000 i believe. most of the huntington items i have comes from the raiding of my father's closet. i asked him and he said that the shirts were available through the custom shirtmakers store locations (i believe there was one in columbus ohio at city center mall), but that most of the shirts/jackets were purchased at godfrys/woodhouse lynch and other such places. i've also been lucky and found a few gems at a local thrift store as well. 

the shirts, esp the broadcloths, are practically indestructible. i own a few of their ties but they are nothing to brag about.


----------



## Desk Jockey

*Why do I always feel like Clark Griswold before posting pictures?*

From election day:

Ancient BB Brookstweed sack
BB OCBD
Press knit tie
Weejuns, flat strap
Not seen: Bean light brown cords

From the day after:

BB green cardigan
Press blue/white OCBD
Press donkey tie (I guess we did)
BB mid grey flannels
Weejuns, beef roll
Not seen: BB University blazer

From yesterday, forgive the blur:

Ancient, awesome, BB sack (thanks, JOA)
Press flap OCBD
BB cardigan
LE narrow tie
Press light grey flannels
Alden 986s


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Valentini cords
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Untilted

looking very good, Desk Jockey.

been rocking my levi's a lot recently.


----------



## AldenPyle

DeskJ - All are great. Last one is the showstopper.


----------



## eagle2250

Jack1425 said:


> Guys, I wore this ensemble over the weekend, I managed to actually find this suit for free!!.. No structure to the shoulders (or anywhere else), no darts and somewhat "close" to my size. The hat was kindly included as well, not very trad though with some weight to the material. Having trouble finding a bow tie to match but my belt is spot on for my shoes.. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> J-


Looks about as TRAD as one can get in my book. Happy Veterans Day!


----------



## a4audi08

i wish i could pull off the cardigan.


----------



## Jack1425

eagle2250 said:


> Looks about as TRAD as one can get in my book. Happy Veterans Day!


(Chuckle) You guys Rock!!! (Like DJ's BB Blazer!!) Very Nice...

Jack


----------



## Jack1425

Bumming around the house today, catching up on some schoolwork..



Comfy Ole Rugby
501's
Fossil belt (not quite sure of its tradliness)
Brown Topsiders


----------



## hbs midwest

*Veterans' Day*

Looking *very good*, DJ and AP!

Working from home--sorta:

LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
501s
Ancient Army-issue web belt, Brassoed solid brass windowframe buckle
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB MHS

Schneider loden jagermantl for trips outside

Enjoy the day, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Duck

Volunteer Traditions OCBD
Hanauer Wool bow
Bills
Graysons

Not pictured Brooks sack Navy Camelhair Blazer


----------



## a4audi08

very bold hbs, i like it.

happy veteran's day everyone.

suit: BB poplin
shirt: WL
tie: robert talbot handmade


----------



## mcarthur

a4audi, Duck, AP & DJ,
nice atttire

Duck,
I like your bow


----------



## Jack1425

audi, sharp as always & duck outstanding sir.. I used to think an ensemble like that was too outlandish but now the confidence it exudes is frankly, intoxicating.. (My wife rolls her eyes as I type this).. :icon_smile_big:

Gentlemen, It is a sickness I swear.. 

Jack


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Everybody looks great*

DJ -- Very very nice


----------



## domenico

*NICE AS ALWAYS*

Fantastic stripe button down shirt as always:icon_smile:







[/quote]


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Duck said:


> Volunteer Traditions OCBD
> Hanauer Wool bow
> Bills
> Graysons
> 
> Not pictured Brooks sack Navy Camelhair Blazer


Very Dashing!


----------



## Duck

Jack1425 said:


> audi, sharp as always & duck outstanding sir.. I used to think an ensemble like that was too outlandish but now the confidence it exudes is frankly, intoxicating.. (My wife rolls her eyes as I type this).. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Gentlemen, It is a sickness I swear..
> 
> Jack





mcarthur said:


> a4audi, Duck, AP & DJ,
> nice atttire
> 
> Duck,
> I like your bow


Thank you Jack and Uncle. I need to polish the shoes this evening and will most likely wear a cardigan with it all after work.


----------



## DocHolliday

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Jack1425

DocHolliday said:


>


[/quote]

Your killing me Doc, I swear your one of my Trad heroes.. I hope you do not mind that I copy your particular look.. It works for me..!

Jack


----------



## Ron_A

^ Duck and Doc -- Very nicely done, gentlemen.


----------



## Untilted

duck, everything looks great.

docH, tell me more about the jacket please.


----------



## mcarthur

DocH,
very nice attire


----------



## Desk Jockey

Why can't I find a poppy somewhere in the Washington area? It's big and there are veterans & British folk about... so why can't I find one?



Press flannel sack
BB OCBD
PRL knit tie
Alden 563s
Not pictured: Burberry trench


----------



## Jovan

Grey suit, white shirt, dark tie, and white pocket square?

A man after my own heart. Only wish I could see the whole thing!


----------



## mjo_1

Not taken today, but I'm wearing the the same thing.

Another pic with the dog:










Bean OCBD, burgundy university stripe
Press tie
BB 3/2 blazer
Harold's garbardine trousers
J&M cap toes, brown

Michael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Prada belt
NM socks
Armani riding boots
MJ cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks for the kind words, guys.



Untilted said:


> docH, tell me more about the jacket please.


It's a vintage sack I picked up here on the Trad forum -- the label calls it the Madisonaire!


----------



## domenico

*Today*

Leight Red Ige Shirt 
Jeans 501
Modi di campagna Tie
Black Geox
Blue Jacket

javascript:ShowPopUp('info_23.html',400,350);


----------



## a4audi08

Beautiful shirt Domenico

hello everyone,

jacket: harris tweed
shirt: ll bean
tie: rooster knit


----------



## Jack1425

domenico said:


> Leight Red Ige Shirt
> Jeans 501
> Modi di campagna Tie
> Black Geox
> Blue Jacket
> 
> https://javascript<b></b>:ShowPopUp('info_23.html',400,350);


I'm with Audi on this one as well.. Nice shirt D..


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Gitman U-stripe
Royden shot shell belt
Bills M3
B2 argyles
J&M Saddles


----------



## wnh

domenico said:


> Leight Red Ige Shirt
> Jeans 501
> Modi di campagna Tie
> Black Geox
> Blue Jacket
> 
> https://javascript[B][/B]:ShowPopUp('info_23.html',400,350);


Um, stock photo?


----------



## Sir Royston

domenico said:


> Leight Red Ige Shirt
> Jeans 501
> Modi di campagna Tie
> Black Geox
> Blue Jacket
> 
> javascript:ShowPopUp('info_23.html',400,350);


Nice picture from the brocklehurst catalogue


----------



## hbs midwest

mjo_1 said:


> Not taken today, but I'm wearing the the same thing.
> 
> Another pic with the dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean OCBD, burgundy university stripe
> Press tie
> BB 3/2 blazer
> *Harold's garbardine trousers*
> J&M cap toes, brown
> 
> Michael


Looking good, Michael.

Noting your trousers--So, Harold's is doing business in Norman?

It was a local institution when mrs hbs (OU-74) was an undergraduate.

Enjoy Wednesday.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Doc & Audi--love your jackets; wish I could clone 44S copies thereof.:icon_smile_big:

Duck--smashing wool challis bow...don't see many of those around.

Enjoy Wednesday, gentlemen!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Desk Jockey said:


> Why can't I find a poppy somewhere in the Washington area? It's big and there are veterans & British folk about... so why can't I find one?
> 
> Press flannel sack
> BB OCBD
> PRL knit tie
> Alden 563s
> Not pictured: Burberry trench


DJ...

There were a few poppies in evidence in Milwaukee yesterday.

Appropriate understatement.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hockeyinsider

Desk Jockey said:


> From yesterday, forgive the blur:
> 
> Ancient, awesome, BB sack (thanks, JOA)
> Press flap OCBD
> BB cardigan
> LE narrow tie
> Press light grey flannels
> Alden 986s


Are those shoe boxes in the background?


----------



## Miket61

hockeyinsider said:


> Are those shoe boxes in the background?


They're the ashes of everyone whose ever complained to him about how awful they look in a sack suit...


----------



## Jack1425

BB BD blue stripe
BB Lambswool V-Neck
BB Chino's
BB Argyles
My work horse AE Walden's

Not sure what jacket will win today when I take the Mrs.. out shopping and please... please tell me I didn't comment on a catalog photo boys...


----------



## CBtoNYC

DocHolliday said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Doc, this is tremendous once again. May I ask who made the jackets in both this and your last post?


----------



## Miket61

Jack1425 said:


> BB BD blue stripe
> BB Lambswool V-Neck
> BB Chino's
> BB Argyles
> My work horse AE Walden's
> 
> Not sure what jacket will win today when I take the Mrs.. out shopping and please... please tell me I didn't comment on a catalog photo boys...


Well, those towels are kinda matchy with your outfit... 

Very nice. I'm going in to work late so I'm sitting here getting ideas for how to dress. We're in that miserable period where it's twenty degrees colder when you go in to work and when you leave than when you go out for lunch.


----------



## Jack1425

Miket61 said:


> Well, those towels are kinda matchy with your outfit...
> 
> Very nice. I'm going in to work late so I'm sitting here getting ideas for how to dress. We're in that miserable period where it's twenty degrees colder when you go in to work and when you leave than when you go out for lunch.


Mike, Thank you sir and certainly feel your pain on the wintery transitions.

Never thought about that..:icon_smile_big: For future pics I will have to think about the towels in the background, akin to matching up a pocket square or tie.. Trad towels..? Hmmm.. Never ends it seems.. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT*

hello boy
LOVELY SHIRT! FANTASTIC CHECK! Oh YES!:icon_smile:

jacket: harris tweed
shirt: ll bean
tie: rooster knit








[/quote]


----------



## DocHolliday

CBtoNYC said:


> Doc, this is tremendous once again. May I ask who made the jackets in both this and your last post?


Thanks, CB. This one was a vintage sack -- the Madisonaire. The previous one was by Corneliani, assuming I'm thinking of the right coat.


----------



## domenico

*Find me*








[/quote]
You find me on facebook: domenico del coco
[email protected] I'm happy if send email. bye and compliments for fantastic majestic shirt! Oh YEAH!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Where did you get that shirt? How's the fit and all? I might like one for myself.


----------



## Duck

Trying out the contrast tab collar. Not entirely hooked yet.










The pumpkin is fake. The trousers are warm.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-cap toe


----------



## Scrumhalf

A little home cooking here, courtesy of Mom's handknit sweater vest.


----------



## CBtoNYC

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, CB. This one was a vintage sack -- the Madisonaire. The previous one was by Corneliani, assuming I'm thinking of the right coat.


For a sack, it looks a bit contoured in the mid-section -- did you have it taken in at the waist?


----------



## Duck

Close up of the collar


----------



## a4audi08

im always a fan of the tab collar, when i see it on someone else 

ed rendell (gov of PA) and fmr. gov spitzer were always wearing tabs.


----------



## boatshoe

*tab*

Duck, I love the tab.

I've been looking for a tab collar for some time now that has shorter collar points compared to what I've seen out there. The closest I've found to what I want is the one from Lands End.


----------



## DocHolliday

CBtoNYC said:


> For a sack, it looks a bit contoured in the mid-section -- did you have it taken in at the waist?


Yes, I did. I'm a small guy, and the full-on sack was a bit too full for me.


----------



## Patrick06790

The New England runway:


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Patrick: Very nice contrast between the jacket and pants. I love your choice of socks, and the splash of color even picking up the red from your tie. I do wish I could see those socks peeking through in the photo of your runway strut.


----------



## Topsider

Very nice, Patrick. Is that a wool tie?


----------



## boatshoe

Very nice. I think I need to get some Clubmasters.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday pm*

Well-done, Patrick--let's see more of the Fair Isle socks!:icon_smile_big:

Working at the local library today, then pick up the young one from school (and, oh, it's rainy-misty in the high 30s out there):
LLB chambray BD--Burgundy/rose
BB Fair Isle lambswool pullover vest--hunter/blue/wine/tan
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
Army-issue boot socks--olive green
LLB MHS
LLB Baxter State Parka (1991 vintage--made in USA)--hunter

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Ron_A

^ Duck, I like the tab collar. When I first started wearing a suit for work, I almost exclusively wore tab collar shirts. 

For some reason, the contrast collar (i.e., blue shirt with white collar) always brings to mind the 1980s Wall Street look. However, some people can pull it off. It doesn't look bad (and, in fact, looks pretty good, IMO) with that particular tie and charcoal pants.


----------



## Joe Beamish

domenico -- Great look! Very refreshing, upbeat, and handsome. What are the pants with that?


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: Where'd you get those beautiful Fair Isle socks? Nice choice of footwear too -- I have brown Dexter brogues styled just like that. I wear them all the time.


----------



## mjo_1

hbs:

Harold's is still doing business, but unfortunately not for long. I read yesterday in the OU paper that they're going out of business and will be closing all of their stores in 18 states. It's sad to see a Campus Corner icon disappear. I'll have to run over there and see if there are any good deals to be had before it's too late.

Michael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys jacket
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Jack, Mack and Scrum, Great sweaters. November is almost half gone and I'm not even in sweater season yet Damn that global warming.

















BB Blazer, David's OCBD, Tie Rack Tie, Ships Oxford Cloth Vest, Riviera Tropical Wool, AE Bradley


----------



## P Hudson

Duck,

I like the way you put that together. Here's a question: I have a very similar tie, but only wear it with a solid white shirt (thus rarely). Would you wear it with an all blue shirt, or do you think that the white in the collar makes it work better than it would otherwise?

I suppose I'm suggesting that the orange goes best next to white. You might reject that premise.


----------



## Scrumhalf

AldenPyle said:


> Jack, Mack and Scrum, Great sweaters. November is almost half gone and I'm not even in sweater season yet Damn that global warming.


Thank you Sir! My mom is a whiz with the knitting needles - I just got some more yarn on sale a couple of weeks ago and she is knitting me another vest. Her retired life is working out pretty well for me :icon_smile_big:.

And about the temperature, I hear you.... it is still in the 50s for the high temperature here. I have a new peacoat that I am dying to try on, but it is simply too warm for that.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick: Where'd you get those beautiful Fair Isle socks? Nice choice of footwear too -- I have brown Dexter brogues styled just like that. I wear them all the time.


I think they are Polo - got them in a Exchange deal quite a while ago.


----------



## Jack1425

AldenPyle said:


> Jack, Mack and Scrum, Great sweaters. November is almost half gone and I'm not even in sweater season yet Damn that global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blazer, David's OCBD, Tie Rack Tie, Ships Oxford Cloth Vest, Riviera Tropical Wool, AE Bradley


AP, Thank you.. The vest is a VERY nice touch and of course your collar roll.. Well done..

J-


----------



## domenico

*Fantastic*

Fantastic shirt. majestic







[/quote]


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP -- I'm becoming convinced that BB does NOT have the best collar roll.

I like your BB blazer -- but had assumed on first viewing that it was your Southwick Douglas. What's the matter with the Southwick? I will take it off your hands if it displeases you!


----------



## stfu

*OLD *Harris Tweed sack
LE OCBD
BB Makers Tie, a real hefty one
KW square
Random flat front chinos, I think the ones from Target?

I cringe saying this, but this jacket makes me look fat. :crazy:


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Brooksease grey pin sacksuit
BB White OCBD
BB Navy & Gold Repp
Bostonian Oxblood Captoe 
Moc Croc belt w/ Engine Buckle
Orvis Watch w/ red/navy band
AA 406 Amber

Barbour beaufort


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday...*

Took son to school; now engaged in online software training:
BB OCBD--pink
BS regt--Bucks Hussars (hunter/Kenya red)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL golf socks--hunter
LLB mocs
BB Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--fox-hunt scene silk print

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all! :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jack1425

*Errands today & some school work..*

BB Striped OCBD (yes, I have to work on the collar roll)
BB Red Cashmere V-Neck
Run O' the mill Chino's
BB Argyles
PTB's

JB I mirror your sentiments sir, what do say? Rock/paper/scissors?:icon_smile_big: I totally need a 3/2 sack blazer!!

st, the jacket looks very nice..


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Great outfit Jack!!


----------



## Jack1425

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Great outfit Jack!!


Thanks!! I did have my BB Navy blazer on initially, but did not like the way the jacket rode up every time I raised the camera to take the pic. :icon_smile:

Currently sitting next to the fire reading a school text listening to some music in the background. Question, is Bach Cello Suites 1 in G Trad..??

J-


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I think Bach is more trad neutral.  As for the blazer riding up for the pics, try using the timer on the camera and stand about 5-6 feet back from the camera- adjust as necessary.

You must be the best dressed person in your classes!


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone,

suit: BB 
shirt: paul frederick
tie: BB


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Thank you
When are you coming back to the States to enjoy a Pennsylvania winter? (two winks)


----------



## Scrumhalf

Jack, love the sweater.... from another sweater guy!


----------



## Joe Beamish

a4audi08 -- Very sharp and vibrant. Consider a dimple in the tie.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF khakis
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-NST


----------



## hbs midwest

Joe Beamish said:


> a4audi08 -- Very sharp and vibrant. Consider a dimple in the tie.


^+1:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jack1425

Honestly Scrum, although I've become less tolerant of the cold the older I get, breaking the sweaters out for the season does assuage the pain. (smile)


----------



## Duck

P Hudson said:


> Duck,
> 
> I like the way you put that together. Here's a question: I have a very similar tie, but only wear it with a solid white shirt (thus rarely). Would you wear it with an all blue shirt, or do you think that the white in the collar makes it work better than it would otherwise?
> 
> I suppose I'm suggesting that the orange goes best next to white. You might reject that premise.


I actually have a solid french blue shirt that I have worn with this tie and it works really well due to the blue in the tie. Try it, you might be surprised.


----------



## Duck

How long has it been since you had a Cheerwine?

About ten minutes for me.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Great sweater, very smart outfit. I look forward to stealing the overall look :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Duck

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Great sweater, very smart outfit. I look forward to stealing the overall look :icon_smile_big:


I love this jacket, an old Brooks sack. It is a really casual day around the office and I decided to wear the oldest, softest chinos I own. I am surprised they are not more wrinkled.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Do you cuff 'em? I'm thinking of un-cuffing my M2's. They're too short.


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


> Jack, Mack and Scrum, Great sweaters. November is almost half gone and I'm not even in sweater season yet Damn that global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blazer, David's OCBD, Tie Rack Tie, Ships Oxford Cloth Vest, Riviera Tropical Wool, AE Bradley


No offence to anyone else here, but I think you are the master of Ivy League style.

Do Riviera trousers come that tapered, or was that an alteration?


----------



## Duck

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Do you cuff 'em? I'm thinking of un-cuffing my M2's. They're too short.


Cuffed. I have all of my pants cuffed. I have these done at LE at a 29.75 " inseam.

If they are too short uncuff them. No point in having something in the closet that you don't wear, or you could sell them to me if they fit.


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Taking in sacks*



DocHolliday said:


> Yes, I did. I'm a small guy, and the full-on sack was a bit too full for me.


Ah. I had not realized sacks could be taken in. Then I found this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=87342

Me, I don't like the look of darts, but I do like a bit of waist suppression (and a natural shoulder), so this is good to know.


----------



## Scrumhalf

CBtoNYC said:


> Ah. I had not realized sacks could be taken in. Then I found this thread:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=87342
> 
> Me, I don't like the look of darts, but I do like a bit of waist suppression (and a natural shoulder), so this is good to know.


I was the one who started that thread. I had a fair amount of waist suppression done to 2 BB sportcoats I purchased during the recent 25% off sale. They are waiting to be picked up at the BB store - will pick them up over the weekend and we'll see how nice they look; they looked good when the tailor pinned it down when he took the measurements. At 5'6", 130 lbs and with a 39in chest and 29in waist, I am in Doc's camp as far as compatibility with unaltered sack suits is concerned.


----------



## Beefeater

*Cool am/Warm pm*










Cord Jacket for 47 degree commute in the am.
Rolled up sleeves, ditched jacket for 80 degree pm commute.
LLB messenger bag.
Timex easy read w/blue/green strap.
Flat front chinos


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


>


AP -

Excellent sir, excellent.


----------



## Reddington

Duck said:


> How long has it been since you had a Cheerwine?
> 
> About ten minutes for me.


Duck - 

You're killing this Southern boy stuck in the left corner of this country! I love Cheerwine. Folks out here have no idea what it is and unfortunately, you can't find it here. So drink a few for me my friend.

Cheers!


----------



## Reddington

Duck said:


>


Great outfit Duck. Is the sweater dark orange and where did you get it? Think I need to get one for my tweeds.

Cheers.


----------



## hbs midwest

*WOW!*



AldenPyle said:


> Jack, Mack and Scrum, Great sweaters. November is almost half gone and I'm not even in sweater season yet Damn that global warming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blazer, David's OCBD, Tie Rack Tie, Ships Oxford Cloth Vest, Riviera Tropical Wool, AE Bradley


AP...

You are definitely a Master of the Classics.:icon_smile:

Enjoy Friday and the weekend.

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks for the compliments. JB - The Southwick is doeskin, maybe December; Mac - Wisconsin, actually, and I hope soon, Jovan - The Riviera are 8.5" at the hem on a 32 I think, but I'm embarrassed to admit I had them tapered to 8. Next time I wont bother.



stfu said:


> *OLD *Harris Tweed sack
> LE OCBD
> BB Makers Tie, a real hefty one
> KW square
> Random flat front chinos, I think the ones from Target?
> 
> I cringe saying this, but this jacket makes me look fat. :crazy:


Looks great. Like the color.


----------



## Desk Jockey

BB University blazer
BB OCBD
Rugby tie (those are white flowers with yellow dots, by the by)
J Crew vest
Press chinos, displaying less and less of a break with every passing day
J Crew argyles
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni polo
Prada pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## P Hudson

Desk Jockey said:


> "Press chinos, displaying less and less of a break with every passing day
> J Crew argyles"
> 
> Love the look. By the way, are you growing that fast, or what?


----------



## AldenPyle

DJ - Great look


----------



## EGGO

Jack1425 said:


> Guys, I wore this ensemble over the weekend, I managed to actually find this suit for free!!.. No structure to the shoulders (or anywhere else), no darts and somewhat "close" to my size. The hat was kindly included as well, not very trad though with some weight to the material. Having trouble finding a bow tie to match but my belt is spot on for my shoes.. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> J-


*looks at the trees and ground around you* Ft. Dix?


----------



## pvpatty

AldenPyle said:


> DJ - Great look


Magnificent - is that a cord suit or just cord jacket with cord trousers (or are they not corded trousers at all?)?

Also, wonderful look Desk Jockey.


----------



## Jack1425

EGGO said:


> *looks at the trees and ground around you* Ft. Dix?


Scary but yes, Ft. Dix..:icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

DJ and AP,
nicely done


----------



## Jack1425

Desk Jockey said:


> BB University blazer
> BB OCBD
> Rugby tie (those are white flowers with yellow dots, by the by)
> J Crew vest
> Press chinos, displaying less and less of a break with every passing day
> J Crew argyles
> Weejuns


DJ,

Very nicely done and love the vest. So much so that I think I must have one.. Can you point me in the right direction? You mention it is a J Crew..


----------



## hbs midwest

Desk Jockey said:


> BB University blazer
> BB OCBD
> Rugby tie (those are white flowers with yellow dots, by the by)
> J Crew vest
> Press chinos, displaying less and less of a break with every passing day
> J Crew argyles
> Weejuns


Great combination, DJ--makes me cry that I went after the University Blazer after my size had disappeared from the corporate inventory...

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> DJ - Great look


AP...

Nice followup to yeaterday.

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Happy Friday*

BB shirt
harris tweed by Wallachs (2 button)
Polo knit, tie bar not visible, nor pocket square
501's
J&M pennies


----------



## hbs midwest

*The weekend is almost upon us...*

Son to school, friend's daughter to airport, on to consultant's office:

LLB turtleneck--deep red
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL golf socks--deep red
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
Huntington 3/2 sack blazer--hunter flannel
PS--fox-hunt silk print again

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jack1425

Back to work today and lounging till then..

BB OCBD (Better roll today I think)
BB Marino V-Neck
501's
Argyles
And at last a pair of Cordo Long Wings!!! Florshiem Imperials.. (Thanks Logan!)

Have a safe weekend all, Jack


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone, hope all is well.

suit: h.freeman 3/2
shirt: godfry's
v-neck: lacoste
tie: BB


----------



## Reddington

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> suit: h.freeman 3/2
> shirt: godfry's
> v-neck: lacoste
> tie: BB


Excellent and a nice collar roll. What sort of trousers did you wear?


----------



## clemsontiger

Reddington said:


> Excellent and a nice collar roll. What sort of trousers did you wear?


I'm betting none


----------



## Scrumhalf

My mom just finished another sweater vest for me.. ..... the 1st picture captures the correct color, more of an Air Force or Yale blue.... closeup of the cable pattern in the 2nd picture but the color is off on that one.

Also had an opportunity to wear my Sterlingwear peacoat for the 1st time this season, with temperatures dipping into the 30s in the morning.

Thorogood boots as well..

Sorry about the fuzziness in pictures 1 and 3.... too much coffee in the morning perhaps.


----------



## a4audi08

Reddington said:


> Excellent and a nice collar roll. What sort of trousers did you wear?


it is a 2 pc suit.


----------



## Jack1425

Scrumhalf said:


> My mom just finished another sweater vest for me.. ..... the 1st picture captures the correct color, more of an Air Force or Yale blue.... closeup of the cable pattern in the 2nd picture but the color is off on that one.
> 
> Also had an opportunity to wear my Sterlingwear peacoat for the 1st time this season, with temperatures dipping into the 30s in the morning.
> 
> Thorogood boots as well..
> 
> Sorry about the fuzziness in pictures 1 and 3.... too much coffee in the morning perhaps.


Scrum, very nice indeed and compliments to your good mother!! The peacoat is absolutely righteous


----------



## Duck

Reddington said:


> Great outfit Duck. Is the sweater dark orange and where did you get it? Think I need to get one for my tweeds.
> 
> Cheers.


It is a darker orange. It is an Orvis sweater I purchased last year, saddle shoulders. It is really warm.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Jack1425 said:


> Scrum, very nice indeed and compliments to your good mother!! The peacoat is absolutely righteous


Thank you, Sir! I love cold weather - any excuse to wear a sweater!

And yes, I am very pleased with the peacoat. It is a Sterlingwear Authentic that I purchased a few months ago and had the waist brought in - it fits very well now.


----------



## Duck

*Sail Away*

Continuing with my Autumn inspiration.










This little beauty usually resides on my desk. She is a keeper










A close up of the Hanauer tie.










I found this shoe valet in the attic of my office a week ago. It comes in handy for the at work Mac treatment.










These are not my Sailing Shoes


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Duck, excellent color/contrast with the jacket/trouseres. What pants are those, anyway?


----------



## Duck

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Duck, excellent color/contrast with the jacket/trouseres. What pants are those, anyway?


They are a dark chocolate cashmere trouser from an Irish company, the name eludes me.


----------



## mcarthur

^ +1, I have a shoe valet in the office


----------



## domenico

*FANTASTIC STRIPE*

FANTASTIC STRIPE SHIRT AS ALWAYS







[/quote]


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
RLP khakis
Optimo midnight blue fedora
A-wing tip boot


----------



## domenico

*GREAT*

I'm with Audi on this one as well.. Nice shirt D

Great. Go the facebook (domenico del coco) and find my favourite shirt of brocklehurtsts of bakewell.
bye
dome:icon_smile:


----------



## wnh

Okay, a4audi08, time to stop logging on as "domenico" to compliment yourself. It was funny the first few times, but now it's getting old.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

excellent bowtie!  Well done as always Duck!


----------



## The Louche

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> suit: h.freeman 3/2
> shirt: godfry's
> v-neck: lacoste
> tie: BB
> 
> Is that tie a 346? I have the same tie - can't ever figure out how to wear it...


----------



## a4audi08

wnh said:


> Okay, a4audi08, time to stop logging on as "domenico" to compliment yourself. It was funny the first few times, but now it's getting old.


lmao! i couldnt speak like domenico even if i tried


----------



## clemsontiger

Duck,

Is that the Orvis tweed?


----------



## a4audi08

The Louche said:


> a4audi08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> suit: h.freeman 3/2
> shirt: godfry's
> v-neck: lacoste
> tie: BB
> 
> Is that tie a 346? I have the same tie - can't ever figure out how to wear it...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is. I think the key is wearing a navy jacket or even vneck to anchor the tie into the ensemble. it is a relatively loud tie on its own.
Click to expand...


----------



## jhcam8

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone, hope all is well.
> 
> suit: h.freeman 3/2
> shirt: godfry's
> v-neck: lacoste
> tie: BB


Looking good, a4!


----------



## Joe Tradly

Desk Jockey said:


> BB University blazer
> BB OCBD
> Rugby tie (those are white flowers with yellow dots, by the by)
> J Crew vest
> Press chinos, displaying less and less of a break with every passing day
> J Crew argyles
> Weejuns


You failed to cite J Press carpet, chairs and mirror.

JB


----------



## stfu

Joe Tradly said:


> You failed to cite J Press carpet, chairs and mirror.
> 
> JB


Looked like the Oval Office to me.


----------



## Reddington

Desk Jockey said:


> BB University blazer
> BB OCBD
> Rugby tie (those are white flowers with yellow dots, by the by)
> J Crew vest
> Press chinos, displaying less and less of a break with every passing day
> J Crew argyles
> Weejuns


Well done old boy. A perfect ensemble. Also, thanks for showing the JC vest with a navy blazer. I've been wondering if I could get away with pairing the two and I see now it works quite well. Nice job. 

Cheers.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Joe Tradly said:


> You failed to cite J Press carpet, chairs and mirror.
> 
> JB


Jeez, I just can't quit running into you.

I hear there's a copy of your favorite things tacked to the bulletin board in the office, too

Ancient BB featherweight tweed
Press OCBD
Rugby tie
Press light grey flannels
Alden 986s


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
Bloomingdales belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Jovan

Desk Jockey: You are another master of Ivy League style. How do you do it?


----------



## domenico

*beautiful lacoste*

Beautiful lacoste, but it best with check shirt.:icon_smile:







[/quote]


----------



## Joe Beamish

DJ -- nice. There's something in your approach that seems natural, everyday, relaxed -- and yet sharp. That's what I'm going for myself, though I'm a newbie.


----------



## Beefeater

*Cooling off in Texas*



















RL OCBD
J. Crew Argyle Sweater and Tweed Jacket
Brogues & Jeans


----------



## Jack1425

Beefeater said:


> RL OCBD
> J. Crew Argyle Sweater and Tweed Jacket
> Brogues & Jeans


Love the look, very nice indeed and you look comfortable to boot! Should be in Dallas in January with the wife visiting friends after the holidays. I'll have to get a "Trad" weather report from you.. :icon_smile_big:

J


----------



## Jack1425

Lazy today..

JCrew OCBD
501's
Topsiders

Amazing I know, but no sweater today..


----------



## Reddington

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
Burberry tattersall bd
Robert Talbott PS
Orvis plaid wool trousers
J Crew argyles
Central Watch strap
Timex 
Florsheim Kenmore long wings


----------



## Jack1425

^ Red.. Very nice and the Jacket/trousers are lovely. I enjoyed the simplicity of your watch so much I set off immediately for Amazon. My wife purchased me a gorgeous Concorde for our anniversary last August. I have been wearing it to work recently and suffering mini stokes each time I knock my wrist on something.. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Reddington

Thank you Jack. The Timex Easy Reader is your best bet for a new watch, while eBay is a good source for vintage Timex's.

Cheers.



Jack1425 said:


> ^ Red.. Very nice and the Jacket/trousers are lovely. I enjoyed the simplicity of your watch so much I set off immediately for Amazon. My wife purchased me a gorgeous Concorde for our anniversary last August. I have been wearing it to work recently and suffering mini stokes each time I knock my wrist on something.. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## P Hudson

Great look Red, and I second the comment about Ebay. I have found great Timexes (plural of Timex? Timi?) there. My favorite set me back $1.79 plus postage. I also have a Sekonda that cost next to nothing and is as elegantly simple as a timex. Question: can you tell me more about that Central Strap? The closest they have on their website is #12. I wear a 1, 3 or 5 every day, and wouldn't mind adding the one you have in your most recent pic, but can't find anything like it.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
H-ps
RLP khakis
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-dark brown suede


----------



## Reddington

P Hudson said:


> Great look Red.


Thank you.


P Hudson said:


> Question: can you tell me more about that Central Strap? The closest they have on their website is #12. I wear a 1, 3 or 5 every day, and wouldn't mind adding the one you have in your most recent pic, but can't find anything like it.


Yes, it is the #18 (Navy/Red/Khaki/Tan). 
​


P Hudson said:


> I wear a 1, 3 or 5 every day.



Straps 1, 3, & 5 are great looking watchstraps and they're in heavy rotation for me as well.​
Cheers.​


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
Charvet tie
Brioni pocket square
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni belt
Brion socks
JL bluchers
Michael cologne
Concord watch


----------



## EGGO

Jack1425 said:


> Scary but yes, Ft. Dix..:icon_smile_big:


Hahaha! Of all the places I've been to, I only know of one place that could grow pine trees on sand.

I'm a military brat. I used to live in McGuire right around there and worked as a laborer for my summer jobs for fun/experience. I still consider that "superbase" to be my roots...if I can navigate around that army base.

It was fun there as a kid growing up in the 90's, but I heard it's absolutely boring for the newly enlisted.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Reddington said:


>


Red, what Timex model are you wearing? It looks thin and simple, something I am looking for.


----------



## Nicky Newkid

Joe Tradly said:


> Trev,
> 
> You failed to cite J Press carpet, chairs and mirror.
> 
> JB


Is your BB blazer darted? Looks great.


----------



## Jack1425

Scrumhalf said:


> Red, what Timex model are you wearing? It looks thin and simple, something I am looking for.


Scrum, I'm pretty sure that's a Timex Easy Reader. I picked one up yesterday off of Amazon for 22.00. Perfect for some straps I have coming from Smart Turnout across the pond.

J


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP OCBD
H-necktie
H-ps
BB navy braces
Optimo midnight blue fedora
A-cap toe


----------



## Beefeater

*Back from Church*










Harris Tweed 2b
Daniel Cremieux "Tailored Fit" BD, brown check
Press Tie, brown Grenadine
J. Crew Cords
Missing pocket square. . .


----------



## Reddington

Scrumhalf said:


> Red, what Timex model are you wearing? It looks thin and simple, something I am looking for.


I'm not sure, it maybe an Easy Reader. I picked it up off eBay a few years ago for a few dollars. It has a very simple face , Indiglo feature, and is made in the Philippines. I figure it's a late '80's - 90's model.

Look for one on eBay. A simple looking Timex will show up. Good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Jovan said:


> Desk Jockey: You are another master of Ivy League style. How do you do it?


I imagine he buys a fair amount of cool Ivy clothing and wears it with regularity. I know that sounds snarky but I don't mean it as such. That's the beauty of Ivy style; once you have a moderately sized ivy wardrobe getting dressed in the morning is as easy as it is pleasurable.


----------



## Untilted

desk jockey, very nice to see some rugby gear sported in press.


----------



## Jovan

Indeed. I'm going to consider their ties now -- I really like the way they're thinly lined like the vintage ones I love.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling
GB scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RLP OCBD
> H-necktie
> H-ps
> BB navy braces
> Optimo midnight blue fedora
> A-cap toe


Mac: Distinguished and yet festive...a perfect balance! You are looking quite dapper.


----------



## stfu

Newly Ebay-ed H.Freeman blazer
Un-ironed (and should iron - Good grief look at that collar!) LE OCBD. 
PRL tie
Tan LE Chinos
Sebago Classics (hidden)





I may need the re-thrift the blazer, it is a tad tight, but my real concern is the sleeves. I need another inch almost, and they may not have it. (This is my shortest sleeve shirt otherwise I would have been showing more than "a little cuff".)


----------



## Reddington

Looking sharp and classic. Sleeves look a tad too short though.

Cheers.



stfu said:


> Newly Ebay-ed H.Freeman blazer
> Un-ironed (and should iron - Good grief look at that collar!) LE OCBD.
> PRL tie
> Tan LE Chinos
> Sebago Classics (hidden)
> 
> I may need the re-thrift the blazer, it is a tad tight, but my real concern is the sleeves. I need another inch almost, and they may not have it. (This is my shortest sleeve shirt otherwise I would have been showing more than "a little cuff".)


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Mac: Distinguished and yet festive...a perfect balance! You are looking quite dapper.


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

stfu said:


> Newly Ebay-ed H.Freeman blazer
> Un-ironed (and should iron - Good grief look at that collar!) LE OCBD.
> PRL tie
> Tan LE Chinos
> Sebago Classics (hidden)
> 
> I may need the re-thrift the blazer, it is a tad tight, but my real concern is the sleeves. I need another inch almost, and they may not have it. (This is my shortest sleeve shirt otherwise I would have been showing more than "a little cuff".)


Unfortunately, I agree with you that the sleeves are too short. Consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-wing tip


----------



## a4audi08

hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend, and have a nice day

suit: christian st john
shirt: allen solly (the bd's are an absolute STEAL if you have a Marshall's or TJ Maxx nearby)
tie: BB


----------



## Duck

clemsontiger said:


> Duck,
> 
> Is that the Orvis tweed?


CT,

It is an old JAB tweed. Super warm.


----------



## Reddington

Well done Audi.



a4audi08 said:


> hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend, and have a nice day
> 
> suit: christian st john
> shirt: allen solly (the bd's are an absolute STEAL if you have a Marshall's or TJ Maxx nearby)
> tie: BB


----------



## Reddington

Great colours Mac.



mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> Bills khakis
> Optimo tobacco brown fedora
> A-wing tip


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

a4audi08 said:


> hope everyone had an enjoyable weekend, and have a nice day
> 
> suit: christian st john
> shirt: allen solly (the bd's are an absolute STEAL if you have a Marshall's or TJ Maxx nearby)
> tie: BB


I see what the inspiration for tomorrow's outfit is going to be!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Madness of Monday*

Great ensembles over the weekend and today, everybody!:icon_smile:

Nobody to impress today--working from home:

LLB turtleneck--hunter
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Army-issue web belt, polished brass buckle
Army-issue wool boot socks--olive green
LLB MHS
LLB (1991 vintage, USA-made) Baxter State parka--hunter

Have a good week!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Beefeater

*Boring Mondays*










J. Crew Tweed & BD.
Unknown Cords
Bass Chapmons


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Etro scarf
Malo polo
Burberry pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Cartier cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Macarthur, I really liked the pinstripe and orange tie combo.

















Bit fuzzy: Press PoW suit & club tie, White Davids OCBD, AE Hinsdale Chestnut Wingtip


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Perfection*

AP -- Your attire reminds me of a Coco Chanel quote, which goes something to the effect of: When you dress dress very well, people will notice YOU, not the clothes. When you enter room, they'll say, "He looks fabulous!" instead of the clothes looking fabulous. I think you've done something like that here.


----------



## topbroker

Joe Beamish said:


> AP -- Your attire reminds me of a Coco Chanel quote, which goes something to the effect of: When you dress dress very well, people will notice YOU, not the clothes. When you enter room, they'll say, "He looks fabulous!" instead of the clothes looking fabulous. I think you've done something like that here.


I'm happy either way -- notice me, notice the clothes -- whatever. But I'm a bit of a show-off in a lot of ways, admittedly. 

This is a particularly good AP outfit, I quite agree.


----------



## hbs midwest

Beefeater said:


> J. Crew Tweed & BD.
> Unknown Cords
> Bass Chapmons


Perfect off-duty kit...I like it:icon_smile_big:.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> Macarthur, I really liked the pinstripe and orange tie combo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit fuzzy: Press PoW suit & club tie, White Davids OCBD, AE Hinsdale Chestnut Wingtip


TNSIL Timeless: approaching perfection.

Looking great, AP!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday*

Business calls this morning:

BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland Red
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
LLB (1981 vintage) Weekend Brogues, stained cordovan, toes and heelcounters spitshined
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, butter yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl

Snow showers last night--just enough to get out the salt trucks...

Enjoy the day!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone,

coat: bb
shirt: lands end
v-neck: gh bass
tie: etienne aigner wool/acrylic blend


----------



## Reddington

a4audi08 said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> coat: bb
> shirt: lands end
> v-neck: gh bass
> tie: etienne aigner wool/acrylic blend


^ very nice Audi.


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Thank you
You are looking well


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-UTIP


----------



## boatshoe

First timer in this thread. Be gentle.



























Barely visible Weejuns
Brooks chinos
White OCBD
Cashmere sweater
Brooks GF 3/2
Brooks tie

I've had that tie since high school so I thought I'd include a detail shot of it. Note: I am not really a giant. I am 6'3 and just have VERY low ceilings.

Edit: I'm considering a pocket square.


----------



## deandbn

a4audi08 said:


>


Mr Audi you have many very good looking outfits that you have shown on these pages. Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## Reddington

boatshoe said:


> First timer in this thread. Be gentle.


Well done!


----------



## boatshoe

I don't know. My friends say my mustache is a little much.


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle, wonderfully put together as usual.

a4audi08: The collar looks a bit small for your neck! I really like the sweater.

boatshoe: No need to be gentle, as you look great. This may sound like heresy, but maybe you could take in the blazer a bit at the sides? It looks a bit large compared to the tapered chinos you're wearing. ("Clark" fit?)


----------



## boatshoe

Jovan said:


> boatshoe: No need to be gentle, as you look great. This may sound like heresy, but maybe you could take in the blazer a bit at the sides? It looks a bit large compared to the tapered chinos you're wearing. ("Clark" fit?)


What you are seeing is not an optical illusion. Though the blazer is on the larger side, it is entirely necessary as my love handles would not have it any other way. My body type does not cooperate well when buying jackets. I have a similar problem with my feet, which cannot decide whether they are truly wide! I've been meaning to have a discussion with them about it.


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough.


----------



## stfu

Jovan said:


> boatshoe: No need to be gentle, as you look great. This may sound like heresy, but maybe you could take in the blazer a bit at the sides? It looks a bit large compared to the tapered chinos you're wearing. ("Clark" fit?)


Actually, I'd say the issue is that the skirt is a little long. Looks great anyway - not worth worrying about!


----------



## boatshoe

stfu said:


> Actually, I'd say the issue is that the skirt is a little long. Looks great anyway - not worth worrying about!


You have a good eye. This is in fact my winter blazer that I wear with sweaters. So it is a size larger than I normally wear.


----------



## Topsider

boatshoe said:


> First timer in this thread. Be gentle.


Nice chair...Eames?


----------



## boatshoe

Topsider said:


> Nice chair...Eames?


In design only. It's one of the many, many repros. But I lived in it when I was in graduate school.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna polo
Brioni pant
KS belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Tommy cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks guys. Boatshoe, looks great. Casual for me








If you look carefully, you can see Beamish inspired cream socks (Uniqlo argyles, in this case).


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo rust fedora
A-NST boot


----------



## TMMKC

Topsider said:


> Nice chair...Eames?


Yes, it is...and I see he has some Wassily chairs as well. Nice attire...love the furniture.

Off thread...we have one Wassily chair. I'd love to have an Eames lounge chair but She Who Must Be Obeyed says it doesn't fit in our current decorating scheme.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Would you look at those crazy lapels?*

Mac -- You're making me want a double breasted blazer: What an item! But I probably can't quite pull it off.

AP -- I officially give up on trying to emulate you in khakis. My tailor talked me out of tapering my M2's with a "they are what they are" argument. But I'm headed into Press to try some stuff. Please be careful with your backpack on dressier days.

This jacket is crazy, an Yves Saint Laurent with e-norm-ous lapels. But I love the material, a brown wool with a lovely black/white pinstripe running through it.

My tie is a silk Press that I'm wearing for the first time: It too is wide, to go with these nutty non-trad lapels.

Pants are charcoal wool trousers from Club Monaco. Un-trad, perhaps, but they ARE flat front and cuffed. I like the fit.

Shoes are J&M wingtips that I bought new this spring.

And yes, here are the argyles even though I'm still creamy and dreamy about my 625's.


----------



## PorterSq

boatshoe said:


> First timer in this thread. Be gentle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barely visible Weejuns
> Brooks chinos
> White OCBD
> Cashmere sweater
> Brooks GF 3/2
> Brooks tie
> 
> I've had that tie since high school so I thought I'd include a detail shot of it. Note: I am not really a giant. I am 6'3 and just have VERY low ceilings.
> 
> Edit: I'm considering a pocket square.


You look great. I particularly like the tie - classy, yet playful. Nice looking crib, by the way.


----------



## Reddington

Joe Beamish said:


> This jacket is crazy, an Yves Saint Laurent with e-norm-ous lapels. But I love the material, a brown wool with a lovely black/white pinstripe running through it.
> 
> My tie is a silk Press that I'm wearing for the first time: It too is wide, to go with these nutty non-trad lapels.
> 
> Pants are charcoal wool trousers from Club Monaco. Un-trad, perhaps, but they ARE flat front and cuffed. I like the fit.
> 
> Shoes are J&M wingtips that I bought new this spring.
> 
> And yes, here are the argyles even though I'm still creamy and dreamy about my 625's.


JB -

Looks good and I like the choice of argyles.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Boatshoe- Well Done!

Today's Outfit:

Black split toe oxfords
medium gray wool pants
white OCBD
burgundy repp tie
burgundy sweater vest (purchased from another AAAC member)
navy blazer

navy duffle coat for outdoors.


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT*

FANTASTIC SHIRT. I LOVE THIS CHECK PURPLE AND BLUE. BEAUTIFUL VERY BEAUTIFUL:icon_smile_big::icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

JB,
Thank you
If you can wear argyles, you definitely can wear a double breasted blazer


----------



## Patrick06790

I really need a crew cut to make this complete, but my face is too fat:


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone, hope all is well
suit: vintage 3/2 from a name i had never heard of before
shirt: huntington bd
vneck: puritan
tie: bb


----------



## Joe Beamish

For a second there I almost thought Patrick was sporting a "Goldwater" button. I really need to get more sleep.


----------



## P Hudson

I'm often envious, like many here, of what Patrick is wearing. But that Goldwater button! I want one of those. I doubt it would ever leave a drawer, but what a great item.


----------



## hbs midwest

P Hudson said:


> I'm often envious, like many here, of what Patrick is wearing. *But that Goldwater button! I want one of those.* I doubt it would ever leave a drawer, but what a great item.


Yes, Patrick is a role model for many of us...

About the Goldwater button: mrs hbs had one of the Goldwater Elephant-with-horn-rim-glasses pins from the '64 campaign; doesn't know where it went; the young one wants it.:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## Desk Jockey

Here's an omnibus package, as it were.
Last Saturday:

Ancient BB sack
Press flap OCBD
Press knit tie
Press chinos
Weejuns or blucher mocs (I can't remember)

Monday:

One of Grandpa's Brooks numbers. Old guys at the Conn. Ave shop said it's easily 30-years-old... which would make sense given lapels that wide.
BB non non-iron shirt (took a saleswoman two weeks to track it down)
Press tie
BB cardigan
Press mid-grey flannels
Alden 563s

Tuesday:


BB university blazer (my go-to, too often, in the winter months)
BB OCBD
BB shetland
Press tie
BB trousers
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

Desk Jockey: Awesome as usual. Are Press ties usually that lightly lined? The tie knots are the size I like on my vintage ones.


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> M


I need a tie like that! How are the Club Monaco pants?

Hey, I got some Filson shelter cloth khakis that had a surpsingly good taper. (The ones I'm wearing above with the Baracuta are Press).


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Patrick06790

hbs midwest said:


> Yes, Patrick is a role model for many of us...
> 
> About the Goldwater button: mrs hbs had one of the Goldwater Elephant-with-horn-rim-glasses pins from the '64 campaign; doesn't know where it went; the young one wants it.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> hbs


A man who lives in the one of the towns I cover found some Goldwater stuff in a box in his attic and brought us two buttons and three bumper stickers. I managed to finagle a button; am working on the sticker.


----------



## Danny

Press OCBD Blue
BB Argyle & Sutherland Striped Sweater
Press Harris Tweed 3/2 Sack [I love this coat]
LL Bean Jeans

On my way up to NYC this morning...debating taking the Barbour Bedale or the Gloverall.


----------



## mcarthur

DJ,
I like your attire. Keep it up


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo tobacco brown
A-indy boot


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

*Nice*



Desk Jockey said:


> Here's an omnibus package, as it were.
> Last Saturday:
> 
> Ancient BB sack
> Press flap OCBD
> Press knit tie
> Press chinos
> Weejuns or blucher mocs (I can't remember)
> 
> Monday:
> 
> One of Grandpa's Brooks numbers. Old guys at the Conn. Ave shop said it's easily 30-years-old... which would make sense given lapels that wide.
> BB non non-iron shirt (took a saleswoman two weeks to track it down)
> Press tie
> BB cardigan
> Press mid-grey flannels
> Alden 563s
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> BB university blazer (my go-to, too often, in the winter months)
> BB OCBD
> BB shetland
> Press tie
> BB trousers
> Weejuns


Desk Jockey, I like your styule - you always look great.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Creamy socks, d'ya hear? Wigwam 625's. WIGWAMS!

BB shirt and tie, LE jacket, Club Monaco wools that I happen to really like.

SAS pennies and them great socks.


----------



## Duck

Whoa There! It looks like someone inflated my shirt










Who cares, check out this great Robert Talbott tie.










Closer, closer














Patchwork Quilt


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday*

DJ, AP, Mac, Joe, & Duck...All looking good.

Interesting A&S patchwork on the tie, Duck; first time I've seen it that close-up...Think I like it.

Watch out DJ--I may develop tweed envy.

Trying to flurry today:
BB tattersall BD--navy/wine on white
BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/Kenya red/corn yellow)
LLB twills, usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL dress socks-navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Untilted

long time no see folks.

mtm southwick woodbridge blazer
blue university stripe oxford
press currency tie
polo grey flannels, forward pleated
alden tassels
A. R. Trapp handmade frames







the other day:

ancient press flannel suit
press tattersall button down
press S&B tie


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Great stuff. Love the blazer. And the frames. And the tie. And the flannels!


----------



## nerdykarim

Both looks are awesome, Untilted. Really, really great. It's been a while...have you graduated yet or are you still in school?

I noticed you aren't wearing pocket squares. Do you think they're too flashy for your work environment (or your age?)


----------



## Reddington

Untilted said:


> long time no see folks.
> 
> mtm southwick woodbridge blazer
> blue university stripe oxford
> press currency tie
> polo grey flannels, forward pleated
> alden tassels
> A. R. Trapp handmade frames
> 
> the other day:
> 
> ancient press flannel suit
> press tattersall button down
> press S&B tie


Welcome back 'Tilt. Looking quite dapper young man.

Cheers.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Welcome back, Tilt*

Good to have you back on the block...

Always welcome your contributions!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## boatshoe

BB duffle coat
random OCBD
RL blazer
BB slim tie
BB chinos
Weejuns
Hamilton Boulton 17 jewel
Groucho mustache, eyebrows, glasses


----------



## Reddington

boatshoe said:


> BB duffle coat
> random OCBD
> RL blazer
> BB slim tie
> BB chinos
> Weejuns
> Hamilton Boulton 17 jewel
> Groucho mustache, eyebrows, glasses


Boatshoe -

Great posts and I especially like the horn-rimmed glasses. Very trad. :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Southwick Press sack
BB shirt
Ancient BB tie (black label & everything)
J&M captoes... the nicer ones... Crown something or other.
Unseen: Banks Polo coat, white pashmina scarf (an old memento)

Yeah so I near only wear white linen, but if it isn't broke and all that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Malo sweater
Colombo pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Burberry cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Still need to pick up a little tripod; til then....*

BB OCBD
BB Shetland pullover
Old 346 sack blazer
Silly but warm and comfy and tapered club monaco pinstripe pants that normally I wouldn't wear but I bought them a very long time ago and what the hell
J&M pennies


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF khakis
Borsalino Como II fedora
A-cap toe boot


----------



## hbs midwest

boatshoe said:


> BB duffle coat
> random OCBD
> RL blazer
> BB slim tie
> BB chinos
> Weejuns
> Hamilton Boulton 17 jewel
> Groucho mustache, eyebrows, glasses


Great winterish kit--especially the mustache, a look from my Old Neighborhood.:icon_smile_big:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## Untilted

nerdykarim said:


> Both looks are awesome, Untilted. Really, really great. It's been a while...have you graduated yet or are you still in school?
> 
> I noticed you aren't wearing pocket squares. Do you think they're too flashy for your work environment (or your age?)


no still in school. i dont really own many pocket squares, and im too lazy to acquire them. once a while i'll wear it to dandy stuff up.

thanks everyone.


----------



## Untilted

oh, desk jockey, that brooks tie is really pretty. i need to start acquiring some foulard ties.


----------



## hbs midwest

Desk Jockey said:


> Southwick Press sack
> BB shirt
> Ancient BB tie (black label & everything)
> J&M captoes... the nicer ones... Crown something or other.
> Unseen: Banks Polo coat, white pashmina scarf (an old memento)
> 
> Yeah so I near only wear white linen, but if it isn't broke and all that.


DJ...

Looking really good--classic, timeless; could have stepped out of the 50s, early 60s, 80s, etc.

Great ensemble.:thumbs-up:

Wishing you the best in your studies--have a great weekend.

hbs


----------



## Jack1425

*Lazy day around the house then drinks late afternoon.*

Another first gentlemen and I hope I'm improving on the "Trad" meter.:icon_smile_big:

My very first 3/2 Tweed jacket (Patrick your the man!) *Mac I know, no p/s*
BB shirt
BB Chino's
Press Surcingle
Timex
Smart Turnout band: Royal Welsh Fusiliers (Used "old" spelling on purpose)

Not shown: BB Argyles & AE Waldens


----------



## Reddington

Jack1425 said:


> My very first 3/2 Tweed jacket (Patrick your the man!) *Mac I know, no p/s*
> BB shirt
> BB Chino's
> Press Surcingle
> Timex
> Smart Turnout band: Royal Welsh Fusiliers (Used "old" spelling on purpose)
> 
> Not shown: BB Argyles & AE Waldens


Very nice look all-around. Great jacket too. If I were to change one thing, it would be the shirt. A button down collar, IMO, would look better. 
Cheers.


----------



## Jack1425

Reddington said:


> Very nice look all-around. Great jacket too. If I were to change one thing, it would be the shirt. A button down collar, IMO, would look better.
> Cheers.


Thanks Red, and I agree.. Had already made the change to a BB white OCBD, I was trying to inject some color with the blue stripes and it was the best I could do (went shirt crazy initially before I knew what I was doing). However, it was nagging at me from the start:icon_smile_big:


----------



## hbs midwest

Jack1425 said:


> Another first gentlemen and I hope I'm improving on the "Trad" meter.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> My very first 3/2 Tweed jacket (Patrick your the man!) *Mac I know, no p/s*
> BB shirt
> BB Chino's
> Press Surcingle
> Timex
> Smart Turnout band: Royal Welsh Fusiliers (Used "old" spelling on purpose)
> 
> Not shown: BB Argyles & AE Waldens


*Ni-i-i-ice!*

hbs


----------



## a4audi08

Desk Jockey said:


> .


perfect

hope all is well,

suit: woodhouse lynch/majer
shirt: huntington
tie: boston trader


----------



## jhcam8

Jack1425 said:


> Another first gentlemen and I hope I'm improving on the "Trad" meter.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> My very first 3/2 Tweed jacket (Patrick your the man!) *Mac I know, no p/s*
> BB shirt
> BB Chino's
> Press Surcingle
> Timex
> Smart Turnout band: Royal Welsh Fusiliers (Used "old" spelling on purpose)
> 
> Not shown: BB Argyles & AE Waldens


Looking good, Jack - great coat!


----------



## jhcam8

a4audi08 said:


> perfect
> 
> hope all is well,
> 
> suit: woodhouse lynch/majer
> shirt: huntington
> tie: boston trader


Perfect, yourself a4.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Gucci scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Tse sweater
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
testoni slip-ons
Guerlain cologne
GP watch


----------



## charphar

Cold, lazy Saturday in north Georgia, out to get a haircut...


Old Lands End yellow OCBD
Brooks Brothers navy polo
Levis 501s
Adidas Stan Smith tennis shoes
No-name nondescript grey hooded sweatshirt


----------



## hbs midwest

*And then the weekend...*

About to get on the road to northern Illinois (daughter & son-in-law):

LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
BB Shetland crewneck--dark blue heather
501s
BB surcingle--navy
PRL ragg boot socks
LLB MHS
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Looking good, Jack & Audi!


----------



## mcarthur

HBS,
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP BD
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-PTB


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday on the New England runway - RL jacket/vest combo, not darted per se, more of a side panel, but a nice easy shoulder. Bought the jacket/vest from Andy a few years back. LL Bean flannels and silk long johns, it's cold. AE Leeds, Hober tie and square, Press ecru pinpoint, Press scarf.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton cashmere overcoat
BR scarf
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM tie
NM pocket-square
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Tucker

Brooks Brothers


----------



## video2

^I like it very much. Well done


----------



## hbs midwest

*Dies Dominicalis...*

Off to Church thi morning--while serving:
LLB turtleneck--navy
LLB khakis, ususal specks
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
Generic wool crew socks--navy heather
AE Paxton loafers--Burgundy calf
MTM Byzantine/Slavic cassock--black
Byzantine subdeacon dalmatic & stole--dark red brocate, old gold galloon edging (Advent started Nov 15 for us)

501s, Shetland crewneck, and MHSs for this afternoon's coffee/errands.

Enjoy what's left of the weekend!

PS: Quite well-done, Patrick.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Beefeater

*Back From Church*










BB houndstooth, tie and OCBD.

Off to Mexico tomorrow for a week's vacation with the wife. Nothing trad going on there . . .


----------



## boatshoe

*Casual Sunday evening at home*

Dressed down for football-watching:



















White OCBD
Cream BB chinos
Navy Blue cotton sweater
Bass moccasins
Groucho brows, stache, glasses


----------



## hbs midwest

Beefeater said:


> BB houndstooth, tie and OCBD.
> 
> Off to Mexico tomorrow for a week's vacation with the wife. Nothing trad going on there . . .


VERY nice autumnal ensemble.:icon_smile:

Safe travels--enjoy.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
Optimo rust fedora
BB LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
LP pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Meech

Bonds T-shirt
Cashmere turtleneck
Levi blue denims


----------



## pvpatty




----------



## eagle2250

Pvpatty: you have nailed it. Very nice!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-cap toe boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
LP scarf
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
Brioni pant
Tiffany belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Scoundrel

Is Brioni trad??



kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> LP scarf
> NM pocket-square
> NM gloves
> Mastermind sweater
> Brioni pant
> Tiffany belt
> Zegna socks
> DE bluchers
> Varvatos cologne
> Cartier watch


----------



## AldenPyle

PvP - Great look. Like the socks.


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> PvP - Great look. Like the socks.


AP...

Looks like autumn has finally befallen Hong Kong--great seasonal attire!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-LWB


----------



## mjo_1

I watched Risky Business last night and was inspired. I had forgotten all the great 80's ensembles in that movie...lots of sweaters, OCBDs, etc.

LE OCBD, white
Levis 501s
Sperry originals, brown with white sole

I just need a pair of wayfarers...

Michael


----------



## Ron_A

mjo_1 said:


> I watched Risky Business last night and was inspired. I had forgotten all the great 80's ensembles in that movie...lots of sweaters, OCBDs, etc.
> 
> LE OCBD, white
> Levis 501s
> Sperry originals, brown with white sole
> 
> I just need a pair of wayfarers...
> 
> Michael


Excellent. Because I grew up in the Chicago suburbs at about the same time that Risky Business came out, that movie will always be a classic in my eyes. IIRC, there is some interesting early-80s preppy fashion on display (some of it dated, probably, from our 2008 vantage point).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Patrick06790

*Crabby in the country*

Funny thing is I was having a good day.


----------



## Reddington

Patrick06790 said:


> Funny thing is I was having a good day.


Great picture of the squire out walking his land. Hope your day gets better.

Cheers.


----------



## Sartre

AldenPyle said:


> PvP - Great look. Like the socks.


Absolutely the best looking silhouette posting on this forum. As always, AP, well done.


----------



## Larsd4

Sartre said:


> Absolutely the best looking silhouette posting on this forum. As always, AP, well done.


AP is the best dressed guy on the board, IMO. What a great effort. At least I can still compete for best dressed guy in the Western Hemisphere. Nice job, Alden.


----------



## Untilted

press glenplaid tweed + salmon shetland + white oxford


----------



## EastVillageTrad

eagle2250 said:


> Pvpatty: you have nailed it. Very nice!


PVPatty -

Not so fast... Where are your trouser cuffs? & your jacket seems a little off to me...
Poor roll (if it is a sack?) and it is too short on you?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A day early, just for fun.

Tomorrow. . .










J Press Brown Tweed Sack
Brooks Brothers Whipcord Twills Brown/Gray
BB Windowpane Shirt
Alynn Turkey tie
Alden Bit Loafers brown
AA 406 Amber &c. &c. &c.

Happy Thanksgiving to all!


----------



## Topsider

EastVillageTrad said:


> A day early, just for fun.


Since practically nobody works on Thanksgiving day, when else would you wear it? 

I'd love to see a photo of that tweed sack.



> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


And to you and yours! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## welldressedfellow

Scoundrel said:


> Is Brioni trad??


I was thining that myself...........:icon_scratch:.I really must say nothing of this ensemble sounds Trad.


----------



## wnh

Scoundrel said:


> Is Brioni trad??


No, but kitonbrioni is.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thanksgiving Greetings*

Spent the day in 501s, LLB T-neck, and moccasins; absolutely no fashion statement involved...will undoubtedly continue the casual approach tomorrow as the young man and I grill turkey breast and Sicilian salsicce for the family Thanksgiving dinner.

We three wish you all a blessed, safe, and happy Thanksgiving holiday.:icon_smile:

All of us have so much for which we can be grateful...Deo gratias.

Take care, friends.

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Borrelli shirt
KS belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Burberry cologne
Concord watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks guys. I owe the forum a lot. 
I hope you guys are having a more trad Thanksgiving than I am.


----------



## Jovan

I'm thankful AldenPyle and Desk Jockey have given me so much inspiration for my wardrobe. Money is tight right now, but I know what I'm going for when everything's back in order.


----------



## pvpatty

EastVillageTrad said:


> PVPatty -
> 
> Not so fast... Where are your trouser cuffs? & your jacket seems a little off to me...
> Poor roll (if it is a sack?) and it is too short on you?


I was waiting for someone to catch me out :icon_smile:

Trousers aren't cuffed and, shock horror, even have single pleats!

The jacket is just a straight 3 button, and not a sack - Polo blue label navy blazer, 'Bleeker' cut, which I would prefer to be a little longer.

In my defence I am an Australian in Australia and am trying to make do with the best at hand.


----------



## News&Laws

*I like the idea of this.*

BB British Tan Milano Chinos
J. Press Navy cloth belt
BB Dark Green Shetland Crewneck
J.Crew Pink Candy stripe OCBD
RL Blu/Yellow stipe Bowtie
J.Press ribbon band Timex easy reader
J. Crew Multi Argyle socks
Rayban Clubmasters
Burrberry London
Arnold Palmer House shoes


----------



## Ron_A

*Happy Thanksgiving*

Happy Thanksgiving, All.

BB Navy Shetland Sweater
RL Blue University Stripe OCBD
LE Plain-front Chinos, Cuffed
Alden LHS
Timex on BB Argyll & Sutherland Strap
Barbour Beaufort (for outdoor post-dinner cigar)


----------



## Beefeater

*Thanksgiving in Mexico*

I've spent all week in bathing trunks, eating tacos, and drinking beer. Fat and bloated, I am returning home on Saturday. Sorry, no pics but they wouldn't be any good anyway given my spotty connection. Happy Thanksgiving All! Going on a diet when I return. . .


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLPL sweater
AC pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Beefeater said:


> I've spent all week in bathing trunks, eating tacos, and drinking beer. Fat and bloated, I am returning home on Saturday. Sorry, no pics but they wouldn't be any good anyway given my spotty connection. Happy Thanksgiving All! Going on a diet when I return. . .


Its too bad the song isn't right about everything...you know, "What happens down in Mexico, stays in Mexico."


----------



## Tucker

News&Laws, 

Welcome to the forum. How do you like the cut of the Milano chinos?


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT*



EastVillageTrad said:


> A day early, just for fun.
> 
> Tomorrow. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Press Brown Tweed Sack
> Brooks Brothers Whipcord Twills Brown/Gray
> BB Windowpane Shirt
> Alynn Turkey tie
> Alden Bit Loafers brown
> AA 406 Amber &c. &c. &c.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to all!


 I GOT IT BUT CALLED MODI DI CAMPAGNA SHIRT. IT IS DITTO AS YOUR SHIRT. FANTASTIC I LOVE CHECK SHIRT:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Beefeater

rgrossicone said:


> Its too bad the song isn't right about everything...you know, "What happens down in Mexico, stays in Mexico."


+1. Leaving it all behind. . .


----------



## hbs midwest

News&Laws said:


> BB British Tan Milano Chinos
> J. Press Navy cloth belt
> *BB Dark Green Shetland Crewneck*
> *J.Crew Pink Candy stripe OCBD*
> RL Blu/Yellow stipe Bowtie
> J.Press ribbon band Timex easy reader
> J. Crew Multi Argyle socks
> Rayban Clubmasters
> Burrberry London
> Arnold Palmer House shoes


Welcome to the neighborhood, News&Laws; always glad to see someone else who favors the hunter green/pink combination!:icon_smile:

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Black Friday*

Hit a couple of furniture sales with mrs hbs; decided to save up for what we really wanted:

LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
Schneider loden jagermantl

Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving--Enjoy the weekend!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BB scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
RLPL pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
RL cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Recouperating--mrs hbs is teaching one of her literacy/dyslexia students, and the rest of us are staying out of the way...
PRL pique golfer--hunter
LLB river driver wool shirt--dark red
501s
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool golf socks--dark red
LLB MHS

Will throw on the Schneider loden jagermantl if we leave the house...

Enjoy what's left of the weekend!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-cap toe boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
BR gloves
Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni tie
Brioni belt
DK socks
Grenson balmorals
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## jhcam8

I'm not 100% trad myself at all times, but is this trad?


----------



## Topsider

jhcam8 said:


> I'm not 100% trad myself at all times, but is this trad?


More like trad-gic.

The "ignore" feature here is great. If people didn't quote the guy, I'd never have to know what he was wearing.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Berle khakis
Optimo tobacco brown
A- dark brown suede


----------



## Patrick06790

Man and (fake) dog, Thanksgiving morning, Lexington, Mass.


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> Man and (fake) dog, Thanksgiving morning, Lexington, Mass.


The dog is clearly fake. The man, OTOH, looks almost lifelike.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
LP sweater
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo rust fedora
A-wing tip


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> Bills khakis
> Optimo rust fedora
> A-wing tip


Mac, very nice! Love the green sweater..


----------



## mcarthur

^thank you


----------



## mjo_1

Before church last Sunday:










BB OCBD
BB A&S bow
BB sack blazer
Harold's tan gabardines
J&M Cap toes

Michael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel-coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
BR sweater
Vestimenta pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
AOS cologne
GP watch


----------



## AldenPyle

*A bit contrived with the umbrella here, but why not.*


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


>


AP, Awesomely Classic...Very well-done.

Enjoy the season.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday...*

Nursing weekend stitches on head, courtesy of dumb household accident, updating LinkedIn profile, employment data, and waiting for the next snowfall (not much overtly Trad here):
PRL pique golfer--deep purple
Champion heavy crewneck sweatshirt--black, with purple/teal embroidered bodyshop logo on back & left front
Army issue (1984 vintage) camouflage field trousers, tailored legs, hand-turned cuffs
PRL boot socks
LLB MHSs
LLB Baxter State parka--hunter (vintage, made in USA)
Navy-issue wool watch cap (covers the bandage)--black

Have a good week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AlanC

JCrew patch tweed cap
John Partridge jacket
Scots Glen lambswool scarf (via STP)










PRL sweatshirt
Levis 514s
BR socks
BR desert boots


----------



## Patrick06790

Alan, are you on the penury and brown rice diet too?

Behold the Republican Nose Ring!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-LWB


----------



## JMC

BB A&S Bow
No name OCBD
Thrifted Blazer
PRL Chinos
Weejuns
Freedom


----------



## AlanC

Patrick06790 said:


> Alan, are you on the penury and brown rice diet too?


I'm on the I can't afford to buy a new wardrobe diet.


----------



## Mannix

JMC said:


> BB A&S Bow
> No name OCBD
> Thrifted Blazer
> PRL Chinos
> Weejuns
> Freedom


I'm a Wisconsin voter.


----------



## Joe Beamish

You guys are seriously making me want to pick up a bowtie or two.


----------



## Arnold Gingrich fan

Peaches can vote in Georgia?

.


----------



## boatshoe

Barbour Border
Brooksease 3/2 blazer
BB OCBD Yellow
BB University Red tie w/ NBlue stripes
BB chinos
boat shoes
still considering a pocket square


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow, the 514s look really good on you Alan.

I had a pair, but felt they were too skinny. Plus I thought the lower low rise would be hard to tuck into.
I going to bring them out again.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mjo_1 said:


> Before church last Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB A&S bow
> BB sack blazer
> Harold's tan gabardines
> J&M Cap toes
> 
> Michael


You are nailing it with this photo and the previous one. Nicely done.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

boatshoe said:


> Barbour Border
> Brooksease 3/2 blazer
> BB OCBD Yellow
> BB University Red tie w/ NBlue stripes
> BB chinos
> boat shoes
> still considering a pocket square


Looking good! Go for the square...you will never be the same!:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mjo_1

CrescentCityConnection said:


> You are nailing it with this photo and the previous one. Nicely done.


Thanks so much. I wish the pic would have come out larger, but I guess I goofed something up.

Michael


----------



## AlanC

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Wow, the 514s look really good on you Alan.
> 
> I had a pair, but felt they were too skinny. Plus I thought the lower low rise would be hard to tuck into.
> I going to bring them out again.


Thanks. The low rise is taking some getting used to. If this jeans experiment goes well I _may_ venture into som Rescues or Average Joes. We'll see.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


> Thanks. The low rise is taking some getting used to. If this jeans experiment goes well I _may_ venture into som Rescues or Average Joes. We'll see.


I would endorse such a move. I bought a pair of New Standards a couple months ago and I'm surprised at how much i enjoy wearing them. I really like the raw denim thing.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ I agree, to a point.

I'm still too self conscious in some of the slimmer 'skinny' cuts, and the lower rise bugs me (can;t really tuck in, shortens the leg etc).
Probably the biggest problem is what to wear with them, any shirt/sportcoat/sweater I have isn;t nearly as fitted, so anything more than a t-shirt looks unbalanced.

I'd advise ignoring any advice to "size down" too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
CK socks
Gucci loafers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

I was thinking the same thing -- good jeans. Do the 514's fit differently from the 501's? And are they "pre-shrunk"?

(Bewildering array of varieties....)



AlanC said:


> Thanks. The low rise is taking some getting used to. If this jeans experiment goes well I _may_ venture into som Rescues or Average Joes. We'll see.


----------



## Tucker

Gitman Bros. OCBD, pink
BB A&S-patterned wool sweater
Burberry waxed cotton jacket
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## AlanC

Following my own advice I copied these posts to a thread on denim. Please move future discussion of the topic there as I think it warrants its own thread.



Joe Beamish said:


> I was thinking the same thing -- good jeans. Do the 514's fit differently from the 501's? And are they "pre-shrunk"?
> 
> (Bewildering array of varieties....)


Yes, the 514s are skinnier and a lower rise. They aren't 'shrink-to-fit', either, so the size you buy ought to be the size they stay at. These are 'rigids', are stiffer out of the box and a darker color. They're a standard cheap Levi's recommendation over at the SF Streetwear forum, a low end alternative/entry to the pricey denim. I bought mine from Tilley's via Amazon, but I've seen 514 cuts at Kohl's. One of the keys of modern look denim is you want dark, dark denim. No pre-fades or stonewashing, etc.

Negatives for me, I tend to have a bigger butt and thighs relative to my waist, so a slight bit more room would be well, as well as a slightly higher rise. I think APC Rescues or Nudie Regular Joes would probably address those issues, but in the ~$150 range.

They're doing a jeans 101 thread at Style Forum in the Men's Clothing area. Take a look there. We might ought to move this discussion to a thread here.


----------



## Tucker

AlanC said:


> Yes, the 514s are skinnier and a lower rise.


Revelation 9:21-22

21 "And lo, he opened the eighth seal and the mouths of angels did drop and a great cry arose from the saints as AlanC was envisioned shroud in cloths of dark, dark denim in a cut low on his loins and tight on his arse."

22 "The eagle again cried "Woe! Woe! Woe to the inhabitants of the earth!, For the end of Trad has surely arrived!"


----------



## Topsider

Tucker said:


> Revelation 9:21-22
> 
> 21 "And lo, he opened the eighth seal and the mouths of angels did drop and a great cry arose from the saints as AlanC was envisioned shroud in cloths of dark, dark denim in a cut low on his loins and tight on his arse."
> 
> 22 "The eagle again cried "Woe! Woe! Woe to the inhabitants of the earth!, For the end of Trad has surely arrived!"


:icon_smile_big: Indeed...I had the same thoughts upon seeing AlanC in "skinny jeans!" It's gotta be a sign of the apocalypse.

Either that, or his wife picked 'em out.


----------



## Scrumhalf

Tucker said:


> Revelation 9:21-22
> 
> 21 "And lo, he opened the eighth seal and the mouths of angels did drop and a great cry arose from the saints as AlanC was envisioned shroud in cloths of dark, dark denim in a cut low on his loins and tight on his arse."
> 
> 22 "The eagle again cried "Woe! Woe! Woe to the inhabitants of the earth!, For the end of Trad has surely arrived!"


I almost choked on my coffee when reading this. Hilarious! :biggrin2:


----------



## AlanC

:biggrin2:

If Trip can wear jeans I can, too!


----------



## hbs midwest

AlanC said:


> :biggrin2:
> 
> If Trip can wear jeans I can, too!


Yeah...I started wearing them pre-kindergarten, haven't ever stopped...:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## stfu

Wearing the cotton sack I got on ebay last month. Love this jacket, and in my climate I can wear it year round I think. Should have added a pocket square. Jacket looks more wrinkled in the photo than in person.

BB Red University Stripe
BB Olive Cotton Sack
Navy Flat Front cotton chinos
Navy/Olive/Cream Argyle Socks (not shown)
Sebago Classics (not shown)


----------



## hbs midwest

stfu said:


> Wearing the cotton sack I got on ebay last month. Love this jacket, and in my climate I can wear it year round I think. Should have added a pocket square. Jacket looks more wrinkled in the photo than in person.
> 
> BB Red University Stripe
> BB Olive Cotton Sack
> Navy Flat Front cotton chinos
> Navy/Olive/Cream Argyle Socks (not shown)
> Sebago Classics (not shown)


*Nice!*

With more of the white stuff on the weather radar up here, I envy you!

hbs


----------



## heimskringla

It's cold and I had an early morning meeting...

ON Hunter green sweater
ON OCBD (dark/quasi-French blue)
Plain front charcoal grey trousers
Tasseled loafers

Quasi-trad, I know, but I am working on it.


----------



## JMC

Nautica OCBD
Nautica Tie
Thrifted Blazer
RLP Chinos
Weejuns​


----------



## mcarthur

^welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP OCBD
H-ps
Bills khakis
S&B bow tie belt
Optimo midnight blue fedora
A-NST


----------



## hbs midwest

Mac--Looking *good!* 
JMC--Welcome to the neighborhood.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

*Bring back Huntington Clothiers*

Spotted one of their ties today - felt like an irish poplin. Alas, somebody spilled split pea soup on it ca. 1978.

Huntington sack suit with pleated trousers; BB shirt; funky Lucite-encased salmon fly cuff links (I have a tie clip too); AE "Saddle" - that's the model name; Hober square, my particular favorite; RL wool paisley tie; the ubiquitous LE cotton sweater vest.


----------



## Thomas Hart

McArthur (may I call you Mac?), I'm sure this has been addressed, but what cut of Bill's do you normally wear?


----------



## ds23pallas

OCBD, Harris Tweed, grey flannels, (argyle socks, shell cordovans and ancient Gloverall duffle not shown). Does it get any better for cold weather?


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Mac--Looking *good!*
> JMC--Welcome to the neighborhood.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Thomas Hart said:


> McArthur (may I call you Mac?), I'm sure this has been addressed, but what cut of Bill's do you normally wear?


^of course, you can call me Mac. Bills khakis M2


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> OCBD, Harris Tweed, grey flannels, (argyle socks, shell cordovans and ancient Gloverall duffle not shown). Does it get any better for cold weather?


Good attire for cold weather. Consider a pocket square for extra warm


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Comfort cords
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Darphin cologne
Omega watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Looks great Alan. To think I had a thread on repro denim ejected from the Trad forum last year.


----------



## eagle2250

^AldenPyle: That is one of your best looks! Of course, it could be that I am just in love with your jacket eek. Outstanding!


----------



## JMC

Nautica Uni stripe button down
No name ebayed bow
Thrifted blazer
RLP Chinos
Weejuns


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> Looks great Alan. To think I had a thread on repro denim ejected from the Trad forum last year.


AP...

Classic ensemble!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-LWB


----------



## Joe Beamish

Yeah AP, that's a great look. Your tie really "ties" together those colors. Speaking of which, is your shirt ecru, yellow, or what? I like it.


----------



## rl1856

BB "Full Monty" today.

Old Charcoal Sack- Pre Brooksease
Pink BB BD
Grosgrain Braces- Navy with dark green stripe
Navy/White Bar Stripe #3 tie
AE Walden Slip Ons

Great for the office, now taking a break before a Xmass party.

Best,

Ross


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sports coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> Ballin cords
> Optimo tobacco brown fedora
> A-LWB


Nicely-coordinated attire, Mac...very attractive deviation from your usual navy blue jacket.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you! The navy blazer is my uniform


----------



## srivats

Mac, that jacket is fantastic. I love this ensemble


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shearling
NM scarf
Zegna sweater
NM gloves
Zegna pant
Ferragamo belt
NM socks
CH loafers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, that jacket is fantastic. I love this ensemble


Thank you


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Took young to school, shopping for Sa' Nicolo (St Nick--tonight), trip to consultant:
BB OCBD--Burgundy university stripe
BS regt--Royal Marines (navy/dark red/green/gold-yellow)
LLB twills, ususal specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL socks--navy
LLB mocs, well-waxed
BB Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Spot the Trad:


----------



## mcarthur

^what was the topic of the panel discussion?


----------



## Bob_Brooks

Patrick06790 said:


> Spot the Trad:


The guy in the leather jacket?


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> ^what was the topic of the panel discussion?


The duckbills on the feet of the gent seated at far left.

No, it was teenage drug abuse. People are in a lather about the rise in heroin use, even up here in the sticks. I am working on a long involved story and got shanghaied into this panel thing.


----------



## Bowling Greener

Bob_Brooks said:


> The guy in the leather jacket?


Are you serious? I thought it HAD to be the man with the soft drink sitting directly to his left.


----------



## Helvetia

Or the dude with the doo-rag in the front row?


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
Ballin cords
H-ps
Optimo rust fedora
A-LWB


----------



## rl1856

Casual Friday, but I still had to see a client

BB 3r2 navy sack
BB blue OCBD
BS Rep Tie- Dark Green base with thin triple stripes of blue, red, gold
Cabelas Khakis- 1 3/4" cuffs, highly starched
Burgandy Moc Croc Belt
Engraved Siver Buckle
Navy wool BB socks
AE Walden (oxblood)
Press Nato grosgrain watchband

Best,

Ross


----------



## Jack1425

hbs midwest said:


> Nicely-coordinated attire, Mac...very attractive deviation from your usual navy blue jacket.
> 
> hbs


Indeed, an excellent ensemble Mac. Makes me want to put my ebayed BB (346) & darted Camel Hair out to pasture.. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jack1425

*Family get together..*

BB Button Down
BB Ancient Madder Tie
JCrew Tweed Vest
BB Olive Gabs
BB Argyles
Peale PTB's

*When family arrived I threw on a BB Camel Hair 2 button (darted)


----------



## Kingsfield

[
"All right, here's the deal. Man is a rope, tied between beast and overman--a rope over an abyss. A dangerous across, a dangerous on-the-way, a dangerous looking-back, a dangerous shuddering and stopping. What is great in man is that he is a bridge and not an end: what can be loved in man is that he is an overture and a going under. I love those who do not know how to live, for they are those who cross over."


----------



## mcarthur

Jack,
Thank you

Good looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
NM belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Ramano balmorals
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

HSM sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF khakis
Optimo rust fedora
A-PTB


----------



## mjo_1

Wish I could be with my friends at the Big 12 Championship tonight, but I'm stuck in the library all weekend.

No pic today, but:

PRL OCBD, pink
Bean shetland sweater, navy heather
501s
Sperry originals, brown/white sole

Saw a class mate earlier and he asked why I was 'all dressed up'

Kids these days....lol


Michael


----------



## Andy S.

I'm right there with you, mjo. Plain gray sweatshirt, Bills, and Bean sheepskin moccasins for this weekend's study marathon.


----------



## Reddington

Last week.....


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington




----------



## Andy S.

Wow, awesome showings! Love them all


----------



## mjo_1

Reddington - those are all great! Who is the maker of that tweed jacket (the first one)? I need to invest in one of those.


----------



## Reddington

Andy S. said:


> Wow, awesome showings! Love them all


Thank you very much.


----------



## Reddington

mjo_1 said:


> Reddington - those are all great! Who is the maker of that tweed jacket (the first one)? I need to invest in one of those.


Thank you mjo. Both jackets are Orivs Harris Tweed.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
Good looking attire. I like your B&H and argyles


----------



## Danny

Reddington,

Can you tell us who made the patch blazer above?

Thanks...nicely done!

Danny


----------



## hbs midwest

*Re: Reddington*

Well-done--all of 'em!:thumbs-up:

Keep up the good work.

Enjoy the weekend.

hbs


----------



## lrd110

mjo, Andy - are you in law school as well?

BB blue OCBD
Orange Shaggy Dog
J Mac brown cords
Bean boots (for the first snowfall of the year)

And my thinking cap for exams.


----------



## Andy S.

^ Negative, still an undergrad. Shooting for finance/econ.


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Red,
> Good looking attire. I like your B&H and argyles





hbs midwest said:


> Well-done--all of 'em!:thumbs-up:
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> Enjoy the weekend.
> 
> hbs


Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Reddington

Danny said:


> Reddington,
> 
> Can you tell us who made the patch blazer above?
> 
> Thanks...nicely done!
> 
> Danny


Thank you Danny. The patch blazer is the J. Press jacket with black watch lining that was available a few years ago. 

Cheers.


----------



## mjo_1

lrd110 said:


> mjo, Andy - are you in law school as well?


I'm still in undergrad, but if everything goes as planned I'll be in law school next year. I'm in the middle of the application process right now...What a pain!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni scarf
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## heimskringla

Michael:

One of my student workers asked me why I was "all dressed up" because I had my sleeves buttoned; I'm known for rolling them during the summer months.


----------



## Topsider

Reddington said:


> The patch blazer is the J. Press jacket with black watch lining that was available a few years ago.


Thought I recognized that one.


----------



## anglophile23

mjo_1 said:


> Wish I could be with my friends at the Big 12 Championship tonight, but I'm stuck in the library all weekend.
> 
> No pic today, but:
> 
> PRL OCBD, pink
> Bean shetland sweater, navy heather
> 501s
> Sperry originals, brown/white sole
> 
> Saw a class mate earlier and he asked why I was 'all dressed up'
> 
> Kids these days....lol
> 
> This weekend was polo shirts, khaki pants and a combination of Sperry Topsiders and socked feet.
> 
> Finals week is so much fun isn't it.


----------



## Jack1425

*Studying early then errands with bride..*

Harris Tweed
BB Button-down
BB Chino's British Tan
Press surcingle
BB Argyles
AE Waldens


----------



## Danny

Reddington said:


> Thank you Danny. The patch blazer is the J. Press jacket with black watch lining that was available a few years ago.
> 
> Cheers.


I thought it looked familiar! 

I have that blazer as well. Haven't been bold enough to put anything in the breast pocket, but it looks alright, as long as you put the pocket square in there neatly.

Danny


----------



## wnh

^ Quite a show, Redd! Here's my humble addition, from Thursday.

Brooks Brothers oiled cotton Blackwatch jacket
Gant blue OCBD
Brooks Brothers salmon-ish pink cotton sweater
Levis 501's
Dooney & Bourke green wool surcingle


----------



## Reddington

Jack1425 said:


> Harris Tweed
> BB Button-down
> BB Chino's British Tan
> Press surcingle
> BB Argyles
> AE Waldens


Great looking jacket. Also like the watch strap. Smart Turnaround?


----------



## Reddington

Topsider said:


> Thought I recognized that one.





Danny said:


> I thought it looked familiar!
> 
> I have that blazer as well. Haven't been bold enough to put anything in the breast pocket, but it looks alright, as long as you put the pocket square in there neatly.
> 
> Danny


Yep, it's a classic alright. That and my BB University blazer seem to get a lot of outings. Must be the pockets. :icon_smile:

For the upper patch, a silk puff fold seems too bulky, but a nice linen square with a flat fold does the job admirably.


----------



## Reddington

wnh said:


> ^ Quite a show, Redd! Here's my humble addition, from Thursday.
> 
> Brooks Brothers oiled cotton Blackwatch jacket
> Gant blue OCBD
> Brooks Brothers salmon-ish pink cotton sweater
> Levis 501's
> Dooney & Bourke green wool surcingle


Thank you. Like the coat. Is it vintage Brooks?


----------



## Jack1425

Reddington said:


> Great looking jacket. Also like the watch strap. Smart Turnaround?


Thank you Red!! You are correct on the watchstrap.. Purchased not long ago for $25 during a "free shipping to the US" special. Hope to pick up some more soon..


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
Bills khakis
H-ps
Optimo oxbloos fedora
A dark brown suede


----------



## mcarthur

Jack,
Good looking attire. The sport jackets cries for a ps


----------



## clemsontiger

Off to Church this morning.


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> Jack,
> Good looking attire. The sport jackets cries for a ps


Thanks Mac, and new you would say that about the ps..:icon_smile_big:

I corrected the issue before heading out to auto zone. My wife mentioned that her steering was making funny sounds and asked me to check.. To my horror the reservoir was bone dry!!!! My cross to bear..


----------



## wnh

clemsontiger said:


> Off to Church this morning.


Is the pocket square a re-purposed shirt? If so, how did you do it (or have it done)? If not, well, nevermind.


----------



## clemsontiger

^ It's not, although I did at one time have a shirt that matched it exactly. I gave it away because the sleeves were about 2-3 inches too long. 

Anyway, I would think that making an old shirt into a pocket square would be quite easy. Simply cut out a 11-13 inch square and roll the edges or have someone roll the edges.


----------



## Untilted

last nite:

shawl collar dj
turned down collar formal shirt
diamond point black bow
cummerbund
wool blackwatch trousers
AE black oxfords...


----------



## Reddington

Untilted said:


> last nite:
> 
> shawl collar dj
> turned down collar formal shirt
> diamond point black bow
> cummerbund
> wool blackwatch trousers
> AE black oxfords...


........pictures? Sounds nice.


----------



## Topsider

Untilted said:


> last nite:
> 
> shawl collar dj
> turned down collar formal shirt
> *diamond point black bow*
> cummerbund
> wool blackwatch trousers
> AE black oxfords...


Where did you get your bow tie? I've been looking for one of those (and I haven't even been to see "Quantum of Solace" yet).


----------



## clemsontiger

Topsider said:


> Where did you get your bow tie? I've been looking for one of those (and I haven't even been to see "Quantum of Solace" yet).


Check out hanauer's formal bows, you can order any of them with a 2 3/8 diamond end.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Jack,
> Good looking attire. The sport jackets cries for a ps


yes it does. I should have shoved one in the pocket for ya.

More fun with jeans. Also the winter 08-09 debut of the shapeless classic Big Blue jacket. Giants lost today so it didn't work in that sense but what do I care, I'm a Jets fan


----------



## PorterSq

Patrick06790 said:


> yes it does. I should have shoved one in the pocket for ya.
> 
> More fun with jeans. Also the winter 08-09 debut of the shapeless classic Big Blue jacket. Giants lost today so it didn't work in that sense but what do I care, I'm a Jets fan


Looking good, Patrick. Are those Bean gumshoes? After my post yesterday about how to spend $100 at LL Bean, I've been trying to decide what height of height Bean Boots to buy and whichever ones you have look excellent. Also - I hope that's not a Yale scarf. As a Penn Quaker, seeing a person wearing Yale blue makes me feel queasy.


----------



## Patrick06790

PorterSq said:


> Looking good, Patrick. Are those Bean gumshoes? After my post yesterday about how to spend $100 at LL Bean, I've been trying to decide what height of height Bean Boots to buy and whichever ones you have look excellent. Also - I hope that's not a Yale scarf. As a Penn Quaker, seeing a person wearing Yale blue makes me feel queasy.


Bean, si. Yale, no.

At least I don't think of it as such. Hell, I can barely spell "Yale."


----------



## PorterSq

Patrick06790 said:


> Bean, si. Yale, no.
> 
> At least I don't think of it as such. Hell, I can barely spell "Yale."


Hmmm...if anyone sees you in that and accuses you of being a Yalie, just show them that you are capable of using a fork and knife when you eat and they'll know their accusation was false.

How tall are your Bean boots? If you don't mind, what do you think I should go with - 6", 8", or the lower ones? I anticipate walking on slushy roads with them, occasional (or rare) shovelling, maybe going to a late season Pats game, etc.


----------



## Patrick06790

PorterSq said:


> Hmmm...if anyone sees you in that and accuses you of being a Yalie, just show them that you are capable of using a fork and knife when you eat and they'll know their accusation was false.
> 
> How tall are your Bean boots? If you don't mind, what do you think I should go with - 6", 8", or the lower ones? I anticipate walking on slushy roads with them, occasional (or rare) shovelling, maybe going to a late season Pats game, etc.


My uncle went to Yale, but he's dead.

The slip-ons are useless in any real snowfall, but fine for the plowed aftermath.

Which will be the name of my next band - "The Plowed Aftermath," tonight at Johnny D's, $4 cover and no vegetables allowed.


----------



## Topsider

PorterSq said:


> How tall are your Bean boots? If you don't mind, what do you think I should go with - 6", 8", or the lower ones? I anticipate walking on slushy roads with them, occasional (or rare) shovelling, maybe going to a late season Pats game, etc.


If you're only going to buy one pair of Bean boots, I recommend the 10" ones, either the Maine Hunting Shoe (my personal favorite) or the Bean Boot version.

If you can afford to get the gumshoes as well, you'll find them a versatile addition to your wet-weather wardrobe. As Patrick said, however, they're not much good if the snow/muck is more than ankle deep.


----------



## Desk Jockey

Topsider said:


> Where did you get your bow tie? I've been looking for one of those (and I haven't even been to see "Quantum of Solace" yet).


Brooks, right 'tilt?


----------



## AlanC

^Nice scarf, Patrick. I have what I think is the same one. 

Now that I am in the land of snow and ice, I'm considering adding some Thinsulate Bean Boots. I picked up the slip-on gumshoes last year, and love 'em, but know they won't handle deeper snow or keep my chilly feet warm.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Schneiders overcoat
BR scarf
Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Tse sweater
Brioni pant
Flemings belt
Arman socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Untilted

Desk Jockey said:


> Brooks, right 'tilt?


Brooks indeed.

just a demonstration.


----------



## dandypauper

*raindeer tie*

Reddington
I think I have the same tie as you, the hunter green one with the raindeer on it. JCrew? People always make comments related to Christmas when I wear it, which bothers me, as I'm not into "seasonal" stuff. Don't raindeer deserve to be on ties at other times of year?
Matt


----------



## wnh

PorterSq said:


> How tall are your Bean boots? If you don't mind, what do you think I should go with - 6", 8", or the lower ones? I anticipate walking on slushy roads with them, occasional (or rare) shovelling, maybe going to a late season Pats game, etc.


There's some advice here as to the various heights offered.


----------



## mcarthur

HMS sport jacket
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo rust fedora
A-plain toe boot


----------



## wnh

Reddington said:


> Thank you. Like the coat. Is it vintage Brooks?


I'm not sure how old it is. I picked it up off eBay early last fall, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Reddington

dandypauper said:


> Reddington
> I think I have the same tie as you, the hunter green one with the raindeer on it. JCrew? People always make comments related to Christmas when I wear it, which bothers me, as I'm not into "seasonal" stuff. Don't raindeer deserve to be on ties at other times of year?
> Matt


Yes, it is J. Crew and I agree reindeer deserve to be on ties all year long.

Cheers.


----------



## JMC

Repp tie from Target
RLP OCBD
Thrifted Blazer
RPL Chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Reddington

JMC said:


> Repp tie from Target
> RLP OCBD
> Thrifted Blazer
> RPL Chinos
> Weejuns


Well done!


----------



## JMC

Reddington said:


> Well done!


Thank you.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
NM belt
Olathe boots
Zegna socks
Burberry cologne
GP watch


----------



## stfu

Going through the last of some old clothing items. Today, a Duck Head tie from college. I realize now my own college clothes are "Vintage". 


LE OCBD
Duck Head Made in Amerrrrica silk tie
BB Plaid Camelhair (oh, the darts are very discreet)
LE Plain Front Tan Chino (hidden)
Florsheim Cognac Leather belt (hidden)
Tans socks, brown clocks
Florsheim Imperial Cognac moc toe bluchers - the new lame made in India kind (hidden)


----------



## mcarthur

HMS sport coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF- cords
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-tassel slip on


----------



## Reddington

^ Very nice Mac. What colour is the jacket?

Merry Christmas.


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington said:


> ^ Very nice Mac. What colour is the jacket?
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Thank you! Camel hair


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Thank you! Camel hair


Well that's a relief. On my monitor at work, it looked like _salmon_. Now I see it on my home monitor and I see its real colour. Looks good.

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Levi 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
LM boots
JS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Lots of snow removal around here--MHSs, Army fatigue pants, sweatshirt, gloves, parka, and Navy watch cap...

Otherwise, Sunday pm pre-Christmas party at mrs hbs' Literacy Services manager's home:
LLB turtleneck--mountain red
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood belt
PRL Fair Isle wool socks--navy/deep red/hunter/khaki
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--fox-hunt motif silk print--hunter/tan/rust/deep red
Schneider loden jagermantl

...and job fair Monday:
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Royal Marines
JPress 3/2 worsted suit--charcoal
LLB dress belt--mohagany
JAB (ancient) navy OTC socks--navy/pheasant motif
AE Cambridge Bals--Burgundy shell
PS--white linen
The inevitable Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
Adventurebilt fedora
A-LHS


----------



## Beefeater

*Cold Day in Dallas*










RL Sweater and Plaid BD
J.Crew Tweed
Moss Cords, LLB Field Watch (not shown)


----------



## AlanC

CoxMoore cashmere cardigan
BB OCBD
Gant Viyella tie
Mobley & Sons cords (private label for Birmingham store)
Polo socks
AE shell MacNeils


----------



## stfu

^
^^
^^^

Nice stuff today. I am emulating beefeater today, only my tweed is honey color, and the sweater is light blue.


----------



## domenico

*Wonderful Shirt*



Beefeater said:


> RL Sweater and Plaid BD
> J.Crew Tweed
> Moss Cords, LLB Field Watch (not shown)


FANTASTIC SHIRT:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reddington

Alan and Beefeater -

You both look warm and comfy. Very _trad_. Looks great gentlemen.


----------



## video2

Zegna tie :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-chukka boot


----------



## Joe Beamish

Mac, you bring out the best in a navy blazer. :icon_smile:


----------



## a4audi08

hello everyone - hope all is well

tie: godfrys
shirt: bb original polo shirt
jacket: ANCIENT harris tweed 3/2


----------



## mcarthur

JB,
Thank you


----------



## bluemagic

This is my "workwear". This morning I was too rushed as I left home, I didn't have time to put on anything nice to the company party. So this is what I wore to work and the office party, which I just came back from. It's pretty much what I wear every day to work.

Jacket: Gant
Shirt: Vineyard Vines sized down one
Belt: Polo as usual
Pants: J. Crew essential chino classic fit
shoes (unseen): bass weejuns
watch is same timex + j crew as usual

for my previous looks consult film noir buff talk ivy or styleforum


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
Optimo tobacco brown
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## Mannix




----------



## vwguy

I don't post too often, but here is a double shot, the first is from a Christmas party last week and the second is from this past Thursday.









Brooks 3/2 sack
LE Hyde Park
LE moleskin pants
Bean Rustic loafers









Bean Shetland
LE OCBD
LE washed khakis
Bean Bluchers

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

Brain and Mannix,
nice looking attire


----------



## Mannix

mcarthur said:


> Brain and Mannix,
> nice looking attire


Thank you mcarthur! Nice to get your approval, because it seems that you are one of the trad aficionados on this forum.


----------



## Beefeater

*Yesterday's attire*










RL BD
J. Crew Fair Isle & Tweed


----------



## Mannix

I love anything fair isle, and it goes very well with your herringbone.


----------



## Patrick06790

Wasn't there a thread about ear muffs a while back? These LL Bean things are unobtrusive.

Brrr. Silk long johns and a Press muffler also help.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Mannix said:


>


Very nice! A great combo which I might be copying in the near future. Thanks for the inspiration


----------



## wnh

From Thursday (or maybe Wednesday):

Vintage (1962) tweed, "University Styled" for Jack Henry in KC
Brooks Brothers navy lambswool cabled sweater
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Brooks Brothers medium gray flannels, pleated and cuffed
Brooks Brothers burgundy leather belt
Brooks Brothers pink cotton socks
cheap-o Weejuns


----------



## wnh

From Friday:

Lands' End tattersall
J. Crew lambswool sweater
Corbin "Country Wale" cords, sort of a hazelnut color
Dooney & Bourke hunter green wool surcingle belt
Polo hunter green socks
Florsheim shell cordovan plain-toe bluchers


----------



## Scoundrel

*Maybe next time I'll be in a tuxedo!*


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
Optimo tobacco brown
A- LHS


----------



## bluemagic




----------



## domenico

*VERY BEAUTIFUL STYLE*



wnh said:


> From Friday:
> 
> Lands' End tattersall
> J. Crew lambswool sweater
> Corbin "Country Wale" cords, sort of a hazelnut color
> Dooney & Bourke hunter green wool surcingle belt
> Polo hunter green socks
> Florsheim shell cordovan plain-toe bluchers
> 
> LOVELY TATTERSALL SHIRT:icon_smile:


----------



## Reddington

*Last week.........*


























Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Reddington

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Reddington

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Reddington

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Reddington

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking wardrobe. Keep it going
Merry Christmas


----------



## Patrick06790

You could ski in this heavy tweed Brooks Bros. suit


----------



## Scoundrel

Paul Stuart DB tuxedo
Brooks Brothers onyx cuff link and stud set
Cream pocket square (made in Ireland)
Gieves & Hawkes bow tie
Church's opera pumps


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Very Litchfield


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
Ballin cords
H-ps
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-NST


----------



## AlanC

For an evening Christmas get together:

9 degrees outside currently
LodenFrey duffel
JPress scarf (it's under there!)









Stockings hung by the chimney with care, Christmas DVDs tossed to the floor without care

Aran sweater
Borrelli trousers
Eddie Bauer wool socks
Grenson chukkas


----------



## anglophile23

Scoundrel said:


> Paul Stuart DB tuxedo
> Brooks Brothers onyx cuff link and stud set
> Cream pocket square (made in Ireland)
> Gieves & Hawkes bow tie
> Church's opera pumps


Where did you wear all this formalwear finery?


----------



## balder

Patrick06790 said:


> You could ski in this heavy tweed Brooks Bros. suit


I do hope you are not about to walk into that branch Sir!


----------



## lefthand

Reddington said:


> Merry Christmas all.


Nice shoes!! Would you mind sharing the name of the manufacturer?

Thanks,

Lance


----------



## Reddington

lefthand said:


> Nice shoes!! Would you mind sharing the name of the manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lance


Thank you Lance. They're .

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
Optimo midnight blue fedora
A-PTB


----------



## JMC

Vintage BB Bow
RLP Uni Stripe OCBD
Thrifted Blazer
RLP Chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Reddington

JMC said:


> Vintage BB Bow
> RLP Uni Stripe OCBD
> Thrifted Blazer
> RLP Chinos
> Weejuns


Picture is rather small, but from what I can see, it looks classic. Nice job.


----------



## JMC

*Sorry, still working out the kinks*


----------



## Scoundrel

Hey Anglo! I was at the orchestra, attending a performance of Beethoven. Admittedly, I'm not big on classical music (I'm more of a jazz man), but I'll jump on any opportunity to wear my tux! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Reddington

Unusually cold and dry here today. Out comes the heavy Harris Tweed jacket.....


























Merry Christmas all.


----------



## AldenPyle

vwguy said:


> I don't post too often, but here is a double shot, the first is from a Christmas party last week and the second is from this past Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 3/2 sack
> LE Hyde Park
> LE moleskin pants
> Bean Rustic loafers


There are a ton of great looks here, better than ever really, but this looked especially festive. Nice work!


----------



## AldenPyle

I've been more free&easy than trad recently.


----------



## AldenPyle

But today is trad day


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> But today is trad day


Sharp, very sharp AP. Well done.


----------



## srivats

AldenPyle said:


>


Very nice Khakis ... What make?


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks, guys. Those are "Lambourne" moleskins, from STP.


----------



## Jovan

I love you and your highwaters, AldenPyle. (No sarcasm!) Did those Lambourne trousers come that tapered, or was that an alteration by you?


----------



## Beefeater

*Cardigan Days*










OCBD is pink but a bit washed out by the light. Navy cardigan.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> I love you and your highwaters, AldenPyle. (No sarcasm!) Did those Lambourne trousers come that tapered, or was that an alteration by you?


I did no purposeful alterations. However, the pants shrunk a lot in the wash though they claim to be machine washable.


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo rust fedora
A-LHS


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


> I did no purposeful alterations. However, the pants shrunk a lot in the wash though they claim to be machine washable.


Ah, that would explain it. STP says they have 17" cuffs, yet those read more like 16" to me in your picture. Should I size up, in that case? I have a bit of a prominent seat.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> Ah, that would explain it. STP says they have 17" cuffs, yet those read more like 16" to me in your picture. Should I size up, in that case? I have a bit of a prominent seat.


I think they have a relatively low rise.


----------



## Patrick06790

Dug into the odd vest collection today; snowy and yecch out, why not?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday...*

Internet has been down the past several days--back up after a visit by the ATT geek squad...
Informal pre-Christmas gathering this morning at ResumeCrafters; wore a very casual version of what is becoming this year's party togs:
LLB turtleneck--deep red
Lee Riders--slightly tailored, dark denim
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB MHSs
PRL wool golf socks--deep red
BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--fox-hunt motif silk print
Schneider loden jagermantl

More snow coming tomorrow night into Friday--please cancel my enthusiasm.

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## rgrossicone

*First Post Here*

Hope this is "Trad" enough!


----------



## jhcam8

BB Camel hair


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo rust fedora
A-NST


----------



## Beefeater

rgrossicone said:


> Hope this is "Trad" enough!


Nice Red Wings!


----------



## AldenPyle

hbs midwest said:


> Internet has been down the past several days--back up after a visit by the ATT geek squad...
> Informal pre-Christmas gathering this morning at ResumeCrafters; wore a very casual version of what is becoming this year's party togs:
> LLB turtleneck--deep red
> Lee Riders--slightly tailored, dark denim
> BB surcingle--hunter
> LLB MHSs
> PRL wool golf socks--deep red
> BB Madison 3/2 navy blazer
> PS--fox-hunt motif silk print
> Schneider loden jagermantl
> 
> More snow coming tomorrow night into Friday--please cancel my enthusiasm.
> 
> Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Welcome back, sounds stylish.


----------



## AldenPyle

Couldn't get a good light today, but probably for the best as I think I was overpatterned. Anyway,

Brown Herringbone CCC Southwick Douglas w/ Orange stripes
Gold Uni-stripe David's Shirts Flap-pocket OC3BD
Brown Press Squirrel Emblematic 3.5"
Olive/Brown Houndstooth Press Hertling
Brown Uniqlo Crew Socks
Burgandy Shell AE Slater Longwings


----------



## Mannix

jhcam8 said:


> BB Camel hair


Very nice, I really like this! I can't get enough cardigans...I'm building an extensive collection. Who is the tie by?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-full strap


----------



## The Louche

*E-A*










This blazer is from English American Clothiers which I have been talking about for months now.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

jhcam8 said:


> BB Camel hair


Very nice. Love the tie and sweater combo!


----------



## Duck

The Louche said:


> This blazer is from English American Clothiers which I have been talking about for months now.


I like it. Sharp


----------



## The Louche

I value your opinion Duck. Thanks! I take your approval in high regard...


----------



## fishertw

Press 3/2 doeskin blazer
BB blue/black tattersall
Ben Silver Christmas santa tie
burgundy alligator strap w/gold buckle
BB gray flannel trousers
Blue Black argyles
#8 LHS


----------



## Duck

The sleeves look long in this picture for some reason. They aren't


----------



## Duck

Some close ups for truer color


----------



## Topsider

Duck said:


> Some close ups for truer color


What jacket is that, Duck? Orvis?


----------



## Patrick06790

Antihistamine hangover, no sleep, spent the morning interviewing a woman opening a colonic hydrotherapy place and then sixth graders doing ancient Egyptian things


----------



## Reddington

^^ Duck - 

Great look. Well done. 

^^^ Louche - Looking good as well. First 'picture' post?

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Duck

Topsider said:


> What jacket is that, Duck? Orvis?


Threadneedle Street for Boyds ins St. Louis


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> spent the morning interviewing a woman opening a *colonic hydrotherapy* place


I think I would've worn my Barbour to that, just in case. Yuck... :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Louche

Good looks all around today fellas.

Reddington - yes, first picture post. I'll try for more in the future but I have no camera so...


Happy Holidays


----------



## Mannix

Patrick06790 said:


> Antihistamine hangover, no sleep, spent the morning interviewing a woman opening a colonic hydrotherapy place and then sixth graders doing ancient Egyptian things


Great get up, and hilarious caption to go along with it. I laughed my a$$ off when I read it. :aportnoy:


----------



## mjo_1

No picture again this time, but at least it's the last night of having to study for finals! They should probably start charging me rent at the library. Or at least put a personalized plaque above my seat.

PRL OCBD, Pink
PRL khakis
Bean boots
Smartwool socks
Patagonia fleece 


Michael


----------



## bluemagic

I just had eye surgery yesterday, so my right eye is bloody behind the sunglasses. I'm also at home now.

Glasses: Ray-Ban
Jacket: Windbreaker (1980's)
Shirt: Old Navy
Belt: Polo
Jeans: RRL Straight Fit
Socks: Target
Boots: Big Thunder (1980's)


----------



## Beefeater

Louche, 

Hook em' Horns!


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> No picture again this time, but at least it's the last night of having to study for finals! They should probably start charging me rent at the library. Or at least put a personalized plaque above my seat.
> 
> PRL OCBD, Pink
> PRL khakis
> Bean boots
> Smartwool socks
> Patagonia fleece
> 
> Michael


Good luck on your finals


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Antihistamine hangover, no sleep, spent the morning interviewing a woman opening a colonic hydrotherapy place and then sixth graders doing ancient Egyptian things





Topsider said:


> I think I would've worn my Barbour to that, just in case. Yuck... :icon_smile_wink:


Given the first of your morning assignments, I think I might have skipped the antihistamines. I do like your tweed!


----------



## fishertw

*today*

Ben Silver 3/2 brown/gray Harris Tweed
Blue Mercer ocbd
red/burgundy Ben Silver wool challis tie
Bills M2 British Khaki
burgundy/navy argyles
Alden tan tassles
peanut alligator strap w gold buckle


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> Given the first of your morning assignments, I think I might have skipped the antihistamines. I do like your tweed!


Naah, I was still logy from taking them the night before. Morning before, really.

The colon lady showed me her apartment upstairs. Very nice. No strange apparatus visible. The Power of the Tweed protected me from harm.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-chukkas


----------



## hbs midwest

eagle2250 said:


> Given the first of your morning assignments, I think I might have skipped the antihistamines. I do like your tweed!


^+1:icon_smile:

White stuff coming down 2"/hr; snow clearing gear in order:
LLB Baxter State parka (ancient--made in USA)--hunter
PRL pique golfer--black
Champion heavy crewneck sweatshirt--black, discreet Prestige Auto Works logo in purple/teal
Army issue battle dress trousers--1980s woodland camouflage
Army issue boot socks--black
LLB MHSs
Navy issue black wool watch cap
Army issue black leather gloves/wool inserts
Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan scarf (Pendleton yardage)

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Doctor Damage

I visited Toronto yesterday to have lunch with some former co-workers. I missed by return train by 2 minutes, which turned out to be a blessing because I went for a walk to kill some time and discovered three things:

1. Wooden hoarding in the shopping concourse below the RBC towers reading: "Brooks Brothers, coming Fall 2009". The banking/insurance crowd will finally have an alternative to Harry Rosen.

2. AE shell cordovan is better looking than Alden/BB shell 8 cordovan. I saw the AE Randolph in cordo. Marvelous looking shoe. The leather soles used on the cordo models are better than on the calfskin models.

3. AE Melrose now comes in brown suede. This is another marvelous looking shoe. As always with AE, photos on the internet and in catalogues do their shoes an injustice.


----------



## Patrick06790

It's supposed to be snowing.

Press jacket, LL Bean shirt and sweater vest, LE heavy chinos, Filson boots, plaid wool tie from who knows where, no tag.

Oh, and Famous Pocket Square Experiment from familyman.


----------



## Sir Royston

*Christmas Shopping*

Out today for a spot of Christmas shopping
Gurteen tweed jacket
Lewin heavy weave Shirt
Bookster Cords
Vintage Thurston Braces
Lewin Tie
Underneath..
High Cross long Underwear and Thurston sock suspenders with Birdseye yellow wool socks

RBH


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire


----------



## Ron_A

For my firm party later today:

White Pinpoint OCBD
LE Charcoal Dress Pants, Flat Front
BB Argyll & Sutherland Tie
Navy Blazer
Linen Square (in "J. Press" fold)
Alden LHS
Timex on Maroon Band (from Central Watch)

Happy Holidays, All!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Friday's Bow in the Snow (Cross Post)*

My first attempt at a bow tie, how'd I do?










Polo Cashmere Plaid Blazer
Polo Regent Fit Dress Shirt
JCrew Cashmere VNeck
Nudie Jeans
Red Wing Boots
and the vintage 1940's T&A Overcoat. even in todays nastiness, this kept me warm and dry, along withmytrusty Man City scarf.


----------



## Reddington

rgrossicone said:


> My first attempt at a bow tie, how'd I do?


Excellent. I think the tie, shirt, sweater, and jacket are outstanding and look very smart.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## rgrossicone

Reddington said:


> Excellent. I think the tie, shirt, sweater, and jacket are outstanding and look very smart.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Thanks Red! Merry Christmas to you also!


----------



## Patrick06790

Wandering around town taking snow pix. These are insulated LL Bean boots with a monster tread and a mini-gaiter at the top. Really good for this kind of stuff. (Discontinued, alas.) Plus Big Blue, an LL Bean sweater, Press scarf, Viyella shirt and horse blanket pants from, I believe, our friends in the Swedish military. Thermals beneath all.


----------



## hbs midwest

Southeast Wisconsin is bracing for yet another snowstorm tonight...in the meantime, errands with the young man (no major style statement involved).
LE turtleneck--navy
LeeRiders
Army issue web belt--black w/brass picture-frame buckle
Army issue boot socks--hunter
LLB MHSs
LLB Baxter State parka--hunter
Army winter gloves tucked into parka pockets
Mystery make (ancient) cashmere scarf--Burgundy

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Got Shell?

That tie and jacket combo is absolutely smashing! All my bows are striped or paisley, I'd love one in that tartan.


----------



## bluemagic

Which glasses look better on me? Both pairs here are too narrow, but I'm curious as to whether thicker frames look better on me.


----------



## jpeirpont

Sir Royston said:


> Out today for a spot of Christmas shopping
> Gurteen tweed jacket
> Lewin heavy weave Shirt
> Bookster Cords
> Vintage Thurston Braces
> Lewin Tie
> Underneath..
> High Cross long Underwear and Thurston sock suspenders with Birdseye yellow wool socks
> 
> RBH


Excellent! Especially the cords.


----------



## pt10023

bluemagic said:


> Which glasses look better on me? Both pairs here are too narrow, but I'm curious as to whether thicker frames look better on me.


I prefer the glasses in the bottom picture.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*Brilliant or ridiculous?*

Laundry and weather issues led to this pairing of more patterns than I'd usually sport together. Not sure if it works or not. Overcoat complicates the matter further.















PRL tie, LE shirt, thrifted jacket and vintage London Fog Maincoat from eBay.
And I second the darker frames for bluemagic- more contrast and a sturdier look.


----------



## mysharona

*My attempt at Trad*

Here is an attempt at Trad. Let me know what you think! Wool v-neck by Peter Scott of Scotland. Non-iron button down shirt by BB. 
Silk tie by Docker's. Dovorian knot by me! Trousers by Claiborne. 
Tweed blazer by Milton's Clothing Cupboard, currently Bruce Julian. 
Silk PS by Barbara Black, for Belk's.
Shoes are Kingswood Longwings, by Allen Edmonds. 
Socks from Daniel Cremieux for Dillard's. 
Fossil "Arkitekt" chrono with moc-croc strap, inexpensive, by nice looking!


----------



## Reddington

chatsworth osborne jr. said:


> Laundry and weather issues led to this pairing of more patterns than I'd usually sport together. Not sure if it works or not. Overcoat complicates the matter further.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL tie, LE shirt, thrifted jacket and vintage London Fog Maincoat from eBay.
> And I second the darker frames for bluemagic- more contrast and a sturdier look.


I like it! Very English country gent.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## AlanC

Inside pics today, it's 10 degrees (~-12 C) with subzero windchill outside!



















Hickey-Freeman suit, vintage 1960s--It's an amazing thing, no darts, hacking pockets, side-vents, narrow lapels with high gorge, quarter lined, flat-front trousers.
Guy Rover shirt
PoloRL reindeer tie (Made in Italy--who does the Polo Italy ties?)
Ballantyne cashmere vest (did I mention it was cold?)
Roda cashmere pocket square
Trafalgar braces (braces + vest = lavatory conundrum)
Pantherella OTC socks
Cheaney suede semibrogues


----------



## mcarthur

^Looking very good
Ballantyne and Pringle made the best cashmere sweaters. In the 1950's and 1960's their cashmere sweaters were either four ply or two ply. They would definitely keep your warm.


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> Inside pics today, it's 10 degrees (~-12 C) with subzero windchill outside!


Supurb!



AlanC said:


> PoloRL reindeer tie (Made in Italy--who does the Polo Italy ties?)


I don't know, but they make lovely knots.

Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Cowtown

Beautiful suit Alan.


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks for the kind words.



mcarthur said:


> ^Looking very good
> Ballantyne and Pringle made the best cashmere sweaters. In the 1950's and 1960's their cashmere sweaters were either four ply or two ply. They would definitely keep your warm.


This is an older Ballantyne sweater, not sure how old, but it's tagged as made for Lord & Taylor. It's very nice, and extraordinarily versatile.


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> Inside pics today, it's 10 degrees (~-12 C) with subzero windchill outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey-Freeman suit, vintage 1960s--It's an amazing thing, no darts, hacking pockets, side-vents, narrow lapels with high gorge, quarter lined, flat-front trousers.
> Guy Rover shirt
> PoloRL reindeer tie (Made in Italy--who does the Polo Italy ties?)
> Ballantyne cashmere vest (did I mention it was cold?)
> Roda cashmere pocket square
> Trafalgar braces (braces + vest = lavatory conundrum)
> Pantherella OTC socks
> Cheaney suede semibrogues


Beautiful suit and fit. As usual with AlanC, this could be used as an instructional guide on pattern matching and color. My only question mark would be with how well the shirt and the jacket would go together if climate compelled you to remove the vest. Its perfect as is, but the vest does really seem key to tying everything together.


----------



## hbs midwest

AlanC said:


> Inside pics today, it's 10 degrees (~-12 C) with subzero windchill outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey-Freeman suit, vintage 1960s--It's an amazing thing, no darts, hacking pockets, side-vents, narrow lapels with high gorge, quarter lined, flat-front trousers.
> Guy Rover shirt
> PoloRL reindeer tie (Made in Italy--who does the Polo Italy ties?)
> Ballantyne cashmere vest (did I mention it was cold?)
> Roda cashmere pocket square
> Trafalgar braces (braces + vest = lavatory conundrum)
> Pantherella OTC socks
> Cheaney suede semibrogues


Amazing...the suit is a trip down memory lane.

Nicely done.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> I like it! Very English country gent.
> 
> Merry Christmas.


Amen to that.:icon_smile:

Merry Christmas/Buon Natale!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-wing tip boots


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr.

*more red cords*

A couple things from literally half a lifetime ago:








yellow PRL OCBD
sweater I suspect came from JC Penney circa 1990 (tagged Savile Row/Traditions)
red 8-wale cords from early-90's LL Bean


----------



## clemsontiger

It can't get any more basic:
BB OCBD 
LE khakis
AE Bradleys


----------



## bluemagic

Sweater: Hickey
Shirt: Vineyard Vines
Jeans: RRL Straight Fit
Shoes: Deer Stags (90s?)

I'm starting to think my RRL Slims look better than these straight fits, at least in the fits without a sack sportcoat.


----------



## Wyvern1138

Navy blazer (J. Press)
Camel sweater vest (BB)
Blue striped OCBD (BB)
Red BB#1 striped tie
Grey flannel pants (BB)
Brown chukkas (Clark's)
Olive covert coat (Crombie)


----------



## hbs midwest

Wyvern1138 said:


> Navy blazer (J. Press)
> Camel sweater vest (BB)
> Blue striped OCBD (BB)
> Red BB#1 striped tie
> Grey flannel pants (BB)
> Brown chukkas (Clark's)
> Olive covert coat (Crombie)


Ni-i-i-ice!

Well-done.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Tuesday and Snowy*

Spent the day clearing away the white stuff (just in time for the next storm) and securing beef, turkey, and sausage for the Christmas feast:
PRL pique golfer, 1992 vintage, Teddy bear logo--pine green
LLB river driver shirt--deep red
LeeRiders--tailored, dark denim
PRL wool socks--deep red
LLB MHSs 
LLB Baxter State parka--hunter
Army-issue winter gloves/wool inserts
Navy-issue watch cap--black wool

With more snow on the radar for tomorrow, don't look for any stunning style statements for awhile.

If we are able to get to church in West Bend tomorrow evening, vestment color will shift from dark red/maroon (Advent) to white (Christmas-Epiphany).

Wishing all a blessed, safe, and joyous Christmas holiday.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Spent the day clearing away the white stuff (just in time for the next storm) and securing beef, turkey, and sausage for the Christmas feast:
> PRL pique golfer, 1992 vintage, Teddy bear logo--pine green
> LLB river driver shirt--deep red
> LeeRiders--tailored, dark denim
> PRL wool socks--deep red
> LLB MHSs
> LLB Baxter State parka--hunter
> Army-issue winter gloves/wool inserts
> Navy-issue watch cap--black wool
> 
> With more snow on the radar for tomorrow, don't look for any stunning style statements for awhile.
> 
> If we are able to get to church in West Bend tomorrow evening, vestment color will shift from dark red/maroon (Advent) to white (Christmas-Epiphany).
> 
> Wishing all a blessed, safe, and joyous Christmas holiday.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Thank you for all your good wishes. Merry Christmas. I have upmost confidence that you will make midnight mass


----------



## TMMKC

Traveling and seeing family today, so no camera...but here
s the outfit for today (and into early evening church services)....

B2 Hudson camel flat front cords
Flusser wool/cashmere tan sportscoat
Press red gingham OCBD
Ben Silver dark green/navy St. Andrew's Golf Club striptie
Talbot dark red/dark green PS
B2 brown argyle socks
Alden Cape Cod brown calf bit loafers

I might throw on a sweater too. It's supposed to get down to 12F tonight!

Merry Christmas, all.


----------



## AlanC

TMMKC said:


> It's supposed to get down to 12F tonight!


That's a veritable heat wave here lately!


----------



## Wyvern1138

hbs midwest said:


> Ni-i-i-ice!
> 
> Well-done.
> 
> hbs


Well, thank you.

I'll try to post pics again today, provided my photographer makes herself available for the shoot. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Vik

Red suit

Red hat

Reindeer skin gloves and driving boots

white beard...

gifts for you all.....Happy Christmas!


----------



## Reddington

Vik said:


> Red suit
> 
> Red hat
> 
> Reindeer skin gloves and driving boots
> 
> white beard...
> 
> gifts for you all.....Happy Christmas!


And a Happy Christmas to you as well Father Christmas.

May I ask what colour boots you are wearing? Black in town and brown for the country? :icon_smile_wink:

Cheers!


----------



## Topsider

Put Santa in tweed and khakis, and you have..."Trad-ta Claus?" 

(Ed: Not sure 'bout those fur boots...I think some Maine Hunting Shoes would've been a better choice. Plus, the coat's too long, and I don't think the pants are cuffed...they do appear to be flat-front, however.)


----------



## Wyvern1138

Brown and cream herringbone hacking jacket (Ben Silver)
Blue OCBD (BB)
Navy 43rd Wessex Division tie (Ben Silver)
Grey flannels (Hickey Freeman)
Olive and waxed canvas duck boots (J. Crew, changed to brown Alden plaintoe Bluchers at the office)
Barbour Border jacket


----------



## Wyvern1138

*For Midnight Mass*

Grey herringbone tweed sportcoat (Andover Shop)
Stuart-esque red tartan tie (RL via ebay)
Brown cords (Lambourne via STP)
The same OCBD and boots I was wearing earlier.
Taupe British warm overcoat (David Wood via ebay, not shown)


----------



## News&Laws

*Merry Christmas Everyone*

BB Blue OCBD
BB Grey Cashmere Cabled Crewneck Sweater
BB Pheasant Embroidered Chinos
EB Marled Navy socks
Red plaid silk bowtie (not sure of the brand)
J.Crew Ribbon belt
BB Blue/Yellow stripe band, Timex Watch
Ray-Ban Club Master Presciption Glasses
Clark Desert Boots


----------



## mcarthur

^ welcome to the forum


----------



## pt10023

*For Church Today*










Wore this to church today . . .

J Press Cashmere 3/2 Sack

The rest from Brooks Bros:
- OCBD
- Tossed pinecone tie
- Grey flannel trousers
- Burgundy calf tassel loafers


----------



## Mannix

pt10023 said:


> Wore this to church today . . .
> 
> J Press Cashmere 3/2 Sack
> 
> The rest from Brooks Bros:
> - OCBD
> - Tossed pinecone tie
> - Grey flannel trousers
> - Burgundy calf tassel loafers


Nice outfit...but nicer cart of booze in the background. Drink much??


----------



## pt10023

Mannix said:


> Nice outfit...but nicer cart of booze in the background. Drink much??


Ha ha - well, let's see . . . had a glass of scotch when I got back from church, a glass of wine with lunch (leg of lamb that my sister made), and a glass of brandy after lunch . . . is that a lot?

To be fair, that's all my brother-in-law & sister's booze - had gone to their place after church.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Christmas Evening....*

Nice Church ensembles, gentlemen!
Welcome to the neighbourhood, News&Laws.

This morning:
LLB turtleneck--teal (remember that 1980s color?)
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL socks--navy
LLB MHSs
worn under:
MTM Byzantine/Slavic cassock--black wool
MTM Byzantine subdeacon's Dalmatic and stole--white brocade, silver trim

Have since switched trousers to BB tea-washed patch Madras shorts for dinner, gift-giving, and winding down...it's 17F outside, but nobody's leaving the house tonight.

A good Christmas holiday/weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Mannix

pt10023 said:


> Ha ha - well, let's see . . . had a glass of scotch when I got back from church, a glass of wine with lunch (leg of lamb that my sister made), and a glass of brandy after lunch . . . is that a lot?
> 
> To be fair, that's all my brother-in-law & sister's booze - had gone to their place after church.


Only an observation...lol Just so you don't start right when you get up I think you're fine.


----------



## mjo_1

*Speaking of Church wear...*

My dad and I before our Christmas Eve service yesterday evening.










I'm thinking I should invest in something more Christmas-like for next year, but oh well.

Brooks 3/2 blazer
Brooks pinpoint OCBD, white
Brooks repp tie
Harold's wool slacks
J&M Cap toes

My dad tried out his first bow, a red one with holly. From Beau Ties of Vermont (I think that's it)

Merry Christmas

Michael


----------



## Jovan

You two look great! (Though your dad should really invest in better shoes IMO...)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Until you mentioned that your dad liked bows, I thought that was you. So you're the round one on the left and dad's the long one on the right? Hmmmm, okay. Merry Christmas. You both look good. Dull, but good.​


----------



## mjo_1

Jovan said:


> You two look great! (Though your dad should really invest in better shoes IMO...)


Thanks! It was pretty nasty outside, so he wore a pair of beaters. Speaking of shoes, I'm this close to ordering a pair of those Bass Gilmans that everyone's been talking about...

Michael


----------



## eagle2250

^Follow your instincts young Michael. We, who are afflicted with this sickness called "shoes", need a first hand report on the Bass Gilman's!  Also, your Dad and you looked great, on your way to Christmas eve services.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

mjo_1 said:


> My dad and I before our Christmas Eve service yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I should invest in something more Christmas-like for next year, but oh well.
> 
> Brooks 3/2 blazer
> Brooks pinpoint OCBD, white
> Brooks repp tie
> Harold's wool slacks
> J&M Cap toes
> 
> My dad tried out his first bow, a red one with holly. From Beau Ties of Vermont (I think that's it)
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Michael


I think you both looked great, and no doubt were the best dressed guys there.

Merry Christmas to all!!

Jeff


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> Until you mentioned that your dad liked bows, I thought that was you. So you're the round one on the left and dad's the long one on the right? Hmmmm, okay. Merry Christmas. You both look good. Dull, but good.​


... is that really necessary? At least give him some constructive criticism.


----------



## randomdude

Jovan said:


> ... is that really necessary? At least give him some constructive criticism.


^Yeah, Peak and Pine is pretty much the rudest commenter I've seen in the time I've been posting here.


----------



## Beefeater

randomdude said:


> ^Yeah, Peak and Pine is pretty much the rudest commenter I've seen in the time I've been posting here.


He's trolling. He was called out by Alan C. on another post.


----------



## hbs midwest

mjo_1 said:


> My dad and I before our Christmas Eve service yesterday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I should invest in something more Christmas-like for next year, but oh well.
> 
> Brooks 3/2 blazer
> Brooks pinpoint OCBD, white
> Brooks repp tie
> Harold's wool slacks
> J&M Cap toes
> 
> My dad tried out his first bow, a red one with holly. From Beau Ties of Vermont (I think that's it)
> 
> Merry Christmas
> 
> Michael


Nicely done--both of you. Your dad's first bow try turned out far better than my first attempt some 24 years ago...congratulations, and a blessed and happy Christmas season to you and your family.:icon_smile:

Buon Natale!

hbs


----------



## Reddington

mjo_1 said:


> My dad and I before our Christmas Eve service yesterday evening.


Michael -

I think you and your father look outstanding. Well done.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> ... is that really necessary? At least give him some constructive criticism.





randomdude said:


> ^Yeah, Peak and Pine is pretty much the rudest commenter I've seen in the time I've been posting here.





Beefeater said:


> He's trolling. He was called out by Alan C. on another post.


Whoa, a pile on!

_Cruiser_, I need your help here (since you're the most piled on poster ever). 
A few tips, pleeeze. They've called me a_ troll._ (What exactly is that anyway? Is that like when you call Sean Hannity and disagree with him and he calls you _unAmerican_?)

I would like to think that I offer an invaluable service to the forum by being the only member who actually lives in a tree house. And while my words may seen cutting to some, my cats and I think they're frothy and funfilled. And Alan C. is one of my closest friends. Or rather could be, if he'd loosen up.
​


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Whoa, a pile on!
> 
> _Cruiser_, I need your help here (since you're the most piled on poster ever).
> A few tips, pleeeze. They've called me a_ troll._ (What exactly is that anyway? Is that like when you call Sean Hannity and disagree with him and he calls you _unAmerican_?)
> 
> I would like to think that I offer an invaluable service to the forum by being the only member who actually lives in a tree house. And while my words may seen cutting to some, my cats and I think they're frothy and funfilled. And Alan C. is one of my closest friends. Or rather could be, if he'd loosen up.
> ​


Peak and Pine: Your sole purpose in the present post appears to be to create dissent. You should follow your own advice and add something constructive!


----------



## Pgolden

Peak and Pine said:


> Whoa, a pile on!
> 
> _Cruiser_, I need your help here (since you're the most piled on poster ever).
> A few tips, pleeeze. They've called me a_ troll._ (What exactly is that anyway? Is that like when you call Sean Hannity and disagree with him and he calls you _unAmerican_?)
> 
> I would like to think that I offer an invaluable service to the forum by being the only member who actually lives in a tree house. And while my words may seen cutting to some, my cats and I think they're frothy and funfilled. And Alan C. is one of my closest friends. Or rather could be, if he'd loosen up.
> ​


Your perception of the "invaluable service" you offer appears to be a personal quirk. Perhaps you could contain the nastiness until after such a lovely season has passed.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Pgolden said:


> Your perception of the "invaluable service" you offer appears to be a personal quirk. *Perhaps you could contain the nastiness until after such a lovely season has passed.*


Okay. 
But can I reemerge, Phoenix-like, after the holidays?​


----------



## clemsontiger

Oyster roast a couple of nights ago at my parents' place.


----------



## clemsontiger

Christmas Eve service.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sabbath Day of R&R...*

Raining outside--temp is @ 50F--snow is melting--sump pump is working--Deo gratias...
Slept in, mrs hbs made ovenfried potatoes and bicuits for brunch, and I may finally get errands run before nightfall:

PRL pique golfer--pink
LE vintage (made in England--1987) Shetland crewneck--garnet heather
Lee Riders
Army issue black web belt, solid brass picture-frame buckle
PRL wool boot socks--dark red
LLB MHSs
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

...oh, and a happy, healthy, and prosperous New Year.

Felice Capo d'Anno!


----------



## hbs midwest

clemsontiger said:


> Oyster roast a couple of nights ago at my parents' place.


Gotta love the shoes!:icon_smile_big:

Enjoy.

hbs


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> I would like to think that I offer an invaluable service to the forum by being the only member who actually lives in a tree house. *And while my words may seen cutting to some, my cats and I think they're frothy and funfilled.* And Alan C. is one of my closest friends. Or rather could be, if he'd loosen up.


Perhaps I missed all the s, s, and :icon_smile_big:s in your posts. Oh right, because there are none! Seriously, just cut back on the insulting stuff unless you make it clear you're joking. I used to do that for a while and some people still have a pretty negative opinion of me. Lack of tone = open to any interpretation.


----------



## mjo_1

Thank you all for the kind words.

I find it funny that P&P claims to know so much about what is dull, not dull, etc, yet he posts no picture of himself modeling his non-drab interpretation of trad. Yes, P&P, I'm the one on the left. As an ex wrestler, I can assure you that I'm anything but "round." Please, do post a picture of yourself so that we may evaluate your every quality.


----------



## Reddington

*Some recent photos*


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington




----------



## mjo_1

Reddington - Great attire in every pic. I especially love that last one....makes me want to invest in some tweeds.

Michael


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington

mjo_1 said:


> Reddington - Great attire in every pic. I especially love that last one....makes me want to invest in some tweeds.
> 
> Michael


Thank you Michael. Buying a quality tweed jacket is a wise investment as it can last you a lifetime (with proper care and provided you don't dramatically change sizes over the years.) :icon_smile:

 quite often has tweed jackets on sale. 

Happy New Year.


----------



## boatshoe

Reddington said:


>


I wish I could find a blazer with a patch breast pocket. For some reason the most I can find in my size is patch side pockets, but no patch breast pocket. Looks great.


----------



## pt10023

mjo_1 said:


> Reddington - Great attire in every pic. I especially love that last one....makes me want to invest in some tweeds.
> 
> Michael


Me, too - those tweeds are beautiful.


----------



## Reddington

boatshoe said:


> I wish I could find a blazer with a patch breast pocket. For some reason the most I can find in my size is patch side pockets, but no patch breast pocket. Looks great.


Not sure what size you wear, but a quick search of eBay turned up three blazers with patch pockets.

Also, be sure to keep an eye on eBay for the BB University blazer (which is what I was wearing). I recently bought a second BB Uni blazer (NWT) from one of the NC Brooks sellers.

Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

pt10023 said:


> Me, too - those tweeds are beautiful.


Thank you very much.


----------



## boatshoe

Reddington said:


> Not sure what size you wear, but a quick search of eBay turned up three blazers with patch pockets.
> 
> Also, be sure to keep an eye on eBay for the BB University blazer (which is what I was wearing). I recently bought a second BB Uni blazer (NWT) from one of the NC Brooks sellers.
> 
> Cheers.


I have seen the third one before, which is in my size. It had been listed for much more money before, which is why I didn't pull the trigger. I've gotten two patch jackets from ebay before, both Brooks, both with just with side patches. Maybe I'll give this one a go, or hope it is relisted for even less, as that seems to be the trend.


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> Christmas Eve service.


Good looking attire. I like your fedora and argyles


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
You are looking very well. Thank you for posting


----------



## Beefeater

Reddington,

Greatness on the last posts. . . .


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Red,
> You are looking very well. Thank you for posting





Beefeater said:


> Reddington,
> 
> Greatness on the last posts. . . .


Thank you gentlemen for your very kind words.

Cheers.


----------



## Danny

I recently bought a second BB Uni blazer (NWT) from one of the NC Brooks sellers.
Cheers.[/QUOTE said:


> Reddington, how do you go about tracking down a University Blazer? These have been out of their standard stock since last year. Do you just ask at your local store? Any chance you have an item number for that one?
> 
> Danny


----------



## domenico

*WHOA!*



Reddington said:


> Fantastic JACKET and Shirt. Well Tie (checked) with a tattersall shirt isn't good. Good Pants. It's not bad, but i see you well in one color tie. :icon_smile:
> One ask: Why people put photos without face? If I got a camera i would like to put me with my face and everyone can see me.
> Happy Xmas and Majestic New Year
> bye
> Dome


----------



## jhcam8

Christmas at home


----------



## Mannix

jhcam8 said:


> Christmas at home


Nice ensemble, I especially like the tie. Who is the maker?


----------



## pt10023

Mid-sixties here today, so no sweater . . .










BB OCBD
BB Surcingle belt
BB Chinos










BB Argyles
BB Dirty bucks


----------



## jhcam8

Mannix said:


> Nice ensemble, I especially like the tie. Who is the maker?


Thank you. R. Talbot Estate - pretty old, not quite vintage.


----------



## jhcam8

pt10023 said:


> Mid-sixties here today, so no sweater . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB Surcingle belt
> BB Chinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Argyles
> BB Dirty bucks


Pretty darn Trad, pt - looking good!


----------



## clemsontiger

mcarthur said:


> Good looking attire. I like your fedora and argyles


Thank you sir, that means a lot coming from you.


----------



## Reddington

Danny said:


> Reddington, how do you go about tracking down a University Blazer? These have been out of their standard stock since last year. Do you just ask at your local store? Any chance you have an item number for that one?
> Danny


Danny - 

The item number for the Brooks Brothers University blazer is 269M. I bought my first one from the B2 website (about a year ago) and recently, my second one from eBay seller joshuab910. He's one of the North Carolina sellers who regularly has NWT Brooks items from the B2 clearance center in Garland, NC. 

Cheers.


----------



## Trip English

*First post*

My first post here and a bit of a test balloon. Not my tradliest, but I've got to work out a good "picture in the mirror" configuration or get my wife to indulge me in photographing me in my frock. Probably sticking with the mirror for a while.










J.Crew Cashmere Turtleneck
BB Pink Oxford Button Down
RL Rugby Khakis
Vintage New Balance Sneakers
Boston Terrier










Vintage Timex
J.Press Band


----------



## Beefeater

*Christmas Eve Mass Attire*


----------



## Beefeater

*Before Church Today*


----------



## clemsontiger

Beefeater said:


>


You're bow tie isn't perfect.:icon_smile:


----------



## Buster Brown

*Cross post*









Camel hair jacket from Macy's
Cotton shirt from Lands' End
Silk pocket square
Wool slacks (vintage) from Pendleton
AE Wendells


----------



## RyanPatrick

Trip English said:


> My first post here and a bit of a test balloon. Not my tradliest, but I've got to work out a good "picture in the mirror" configuration or get my wife to indulge me in photographing me in my frock. Probably sticking with the mirror for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew Cashmere Turtleneck
> BB Pink Oxford Button Down
> RL Rugby Khakis
> Vintage New Balance Sneakers
> Boston Terrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Timex
> J.Press Band


Like the glasses and the watch/band. Not sure how I feel about the popped collar under the turtleneck though. 
I do have the same/very similar pair of New Balances. Not really trad, but they are fun to wear and I think they look good paired with khakis for a casual outfit.


----------



## randomdude

RyanPatrick said:


> Like the glasses and the watch/band. Not sure how I feel about the popped collar under the turtleneck though.
> I do have the same/very similar pair of New Balances. Not really trad, but they are fun to wear and I think they look good paired with khakis for a casual outfit.


I'm going to have to go ahead and sort of disagree with you there. The sneakers are a bit much. Everything else looks great though.


----------



## RyanPatrick

randomdude said:


> I'm going to have to go ahead and sort of disagree with you there. The sneakers are a bit much. Everything else looks great though.


I can understand how they aren't to everyone's taste (and as I mentioned, they certainly aren't trad) but personally I like them.

Your "I'm going to have to go ahead and sort of disagree with you there" comment made me laugh. Was that a reference to Bill Lumberg in Office Space?


----------



## JordanW

Trip English said:


> My first post here and a bit of a test balloon. Not my tradliest, but I've got to work out a good "picture in the mirror" configuration or get my wife to indulge me in photographing me in my frock. Probably sticking with the mirror for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew Cashmere Turtleneck
> BB Pink Oxford Button Down
> RL Rugby Khakis
> Vintage New Balance Sneakers
> Boston Terrier
> Vintage Timex
> J.Press Band


TE,

Looking good.

I would say this look is more of a J. Crew look than trad. Nothing at all wrong with that, though.

A more traditional approach would be to substitute the turtleneck for a crewneck shetland, flip the collar down, add some cuffs to the pants, swap out the blue NB's with an old pair of 991's and a nice clean shave.

To each his own.

Thanks for the submission and welcome to AAAT.


----------



## trolperft

Anderson&co shetland sweater 
Uniqlo pink oxford shirt
Incotex dark brown moleskin trousers
Unknown argyle socks
J&M SKI-MOC


----------



## Trip English

Dark Grey Herringbone Jacket
BB OCBD
J.Crew Tie
BB Clark Chinos
Sperry Topsiders
Vintage Timex


----------



## randomdude

RyanPatrick said:


> I can understand how they aren't to everyone's taste (and as I mentioned, they certainly aren't trad) but personally I like them.
> 
> Your "I'm going to have to go ahead and sort of disagree with you there" comment made me laugh. Was that a reference to Bill Lumberg in Office Space?


Of course it was!


----------



## pt10023

All from Brooks Bros, except the shoes, which are from Alden:


















OCBD
Lambswool Sweater
Chinos
Leather Belt
Argyles
984s


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> My first post here and a bit of a test balloon. Not my tradliest, but I've got to work out a good "picture in the mirror" configuration or get my wife to indulge me in photographing me in my frock. Probably sticking with the mirror for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Crew Cashmere Turtleneck
> BB Pink Oxford Button Down
> RL Rugby Khakis
> Vintage New Balance Sneakers
> Boston Terrier
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Timex
> J.Press Band


Welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Beefeater,
I like your preservice and postservice attire

PT,
+1 for 984 LHS and argyles


----------



## pt10023

jhcam8 said:


> Pretty darn Trad, pt - looking good!


Thank you!


----------



## pt10023

mcarthur said:


> PT,
> +1 for 984 LHS and argyles


Thanks - I started wearing argyles a lot more after I began visiting this forum. You were one of my main inspirations for doing so.


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## hbs midwest

clemsontiger said:


> You're bow tie isn't perfect.:icon_smile:


*Of course not*--according to Dorothy L. Sayers' aristocratic detective Lord Peter Wimsey, one always leaves an imperfection in the bow to show that it was done by hand.

Nicely done, Beefeater!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## clemsontiger

hbs midwest said:


> *Of course not*--according to Dorothy L. Sayers' aristocratic detective Lord Peter Wimsey, one always leaves an imperfection in the bow to show that it was done by hand.
> 
> Nicely done, Beefeater!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


I was hoping my smiley face would convey a since of sarcasm. Can we get a sarcastic face?


----------



## Scoundrel

*Velvet vest, gray odd pants...*


----------



## Beefeater

clemsontiger said:


> You're bow tie isn't perfect.:icon_smile:


Just like the guy that wears it . . .


----------



## Beefeater

mcarthur said:


> Beefeater,
> I like your preservice and postservice attire
> 
> Thanks, Mac. It was a husky night, in-laws and all. The tie clip and PS saved me from almost certain disaster.


----------



## AndrewRogers

Trip English said:


> Dark Grey Herringbone Jacket
> BB OCBD
> J.Crew Tie
> BB Clark Chinos
> Sperry Topsiders
> Vintage Timex


Okay, this is perhaps the best roll I've seen on a recent BB OCBD. Did you go MTM and tweak it a bit or is it just plain RTW? Whatever it is, please do tell. It is amazing.


----------



## domenico

*PERFECT*



jhcam8 said:


> Christmas at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT SHIRT AND TIE. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jack1425

*Holiday madness has passed.. Merry Christmas all!!*

Christmas Day at Mom & Dad's.. Alas, my navy blazer is still at the tailors..

BR Jacket
JCrew tweet vest
PRL button down
BB Chino's
BB tie
Press surcingle
BB argyles
AE Waldens
Kent Wang PS

Just errands today and a more casual take on my first ensemble..

Harris Tweed
BB silk square
PRL button down
**All else the same as my first pic..


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jack1425 said:


> Christmas Day at Mom & Dad's.. Alas, my navy blazer is still at the tailors..
> 
> BR Jacket
> JCrew tweet vest
> PRL button down
> BB Chino's
> BB tie
> Press surcingle
> BB argyles
> AE Waldens
> Kent Wang PS
> 
> Just errands today and a more casual take on my first ensemble..
> 
> Harris Tweed
> BB silk square
> PRL button down
> **All else the same as my first pic..


I have that same vest on today!!  Nicely done on both outfits!


----------



## Mannix

Great outfits Jack, terrific pairings.


----------



## Reddington

Jack1425 - 

Well done! Looks great.


----------



## Reddington

Trip English said:


> Dark Grey Herringbone Jacket
> BB OCBD
> J.Crew Tie
> BB Clark Chinos
> Sperry Topsiders
> Vintage Timex


Very nice! I prefer this look much more than your previous post.


----------



## Grundie

Curently wearing a bespoke three-piece grey Donegal tweed suit I had made four years ago. After having it made I went from working in a physical job to a sit-down programming job. As a result I put on a lot of weight and haven't been able to wear the sit for the last two years. But after a lot of effort I've been able to wear it again and it feels great.

Yes, I manged to lose weight at Christmas!

The suit is being worn with no-name brown Oxfords which have rubber soles (it's icy here). A brown wool tie, fawn moleskin shirt and brown trilby


----------



## mcarthur

Reddington said:


> Jack1425 -
> 
> Well done! Looks great.


I second


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> I second


Gentlemen all, I thank you for your kind comments!!

Jack


----------



## Jack1425

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I have that same vest on today!!  Nicely done on both outfits!


It is an awesome vest is it not? :icon_smile_big: I believe I first saw the vest in a post by Doc. I nearly went into sartorial convulsions, then ordered it when I recovered..:icon_smile_big:

Happy Christmas and a great New Year!!

Jack


----------



## Jack1425

Reddington said:


> Very nice! I prefer this look much more than your previous post.


I agree, very nice indeed!! Oh how I long for the spring/summer and my topsiders.. Sockless of course..


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jack1425 said:


> It is an awesome vest is it not? :icon_smile_big: I believe I first saw the vest in a post by Doc. I nearly went into sartorial convulsions, then ordered it when I recovered..:icon_smile_big:
> 
> Happy Christmas and a great New Year!!
> 
> Jack


Its awesome and very versatile. I even got mine from one of the guys on here who was selling it. I got the jacket that matches it too!!


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Dark Grey Herringbone Jacket
> BB OCBD
> J.Crew Tie
> BB Clark Chinos
> Sperry Topsiders
> Vintage Timex


I like this outfit otherwise, but the Top-Siders are a little informal to be worn with a tie, no? I think loafers or brogues would have been more appropriate.


----------



## hbs midwest

Jack1425 said:


> Christmas Day at Mom & Dad's.. Alas, my navy blazer is still at the tailors..
> 
> BR Jacket
> JCrew tweet vest
> PRL button down
> BB Chino's
> BB tie
> Press surcingle
> BB argyles
> AE Waldens
> Kent Wang PS
> 
> Just errands today and a more casual take on my first ensemble..
> 
> Harris Tweed
> BB silk square
> PRL button down
> **All else the same as my first pic..


Quite well-done, Jack.:icon_smile:

Happy New Year/Buon Capo d'Anno

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Jovan said:


> I like this outfit otherwise, but the Top-Siders are a little informal to be worn with a tie, no? *I think loafers or brogues would have been more appropriate.*


Possibly, but not necessarily. I have no problem teaming up mocs and neckwear, as long as it isn't in a suit context. Nice job, Trip.:icon_smile:

Happy New Year/Buon Capo d'Anno.

hbs


----------



## Jovan

Generally the rule I go by is, "No jeans, no leather soles, then no tie."


----------



## boatshoe

hbs midwest said:


> Possibly, but not necessarily. I have no problem teaming up mocs and neckwear, as long as it isn't in a suit context. Nice job, Trip.:icon_smile:
> 
> Happy New Year/Buon Capo d'Anno.
> 
> hbs


Correct. Wasn't the term "California tuxedo" coined to describe that exact look?


----------



## Trip English

I thought this look would go over a bit better than the brightly colored sneakers!

I considered the tie dressing up the boat shoes rather than the boat shoes dressing down the tie! I wear them with blazers & khakis all the time, though I'd be likely to wear penny loafers with the same outfit as well. Sort of a hold over from school I suppose, even 15 years later. 

I love the term California Tuxedo! Better than the Canadian Tuxedo (double denim!)


----------



## cycliste1

*Mocs*

Your Mocs are awesome.

Mind sharing the make and model?

Thanks.

Jonathan



jhcam8 said:


> Christmas at home


----------



## pt10023

Blue uni-stripe OCBD
Grey lambswool sweater
Jeans
Wool argyles
- All of the above from Brooks Bros

Alden 984s


----------



## SlowE30

*Christmas card picture*

https://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc0379large2uo5.jpg
I'm embarrassed that my jacket sleeves are a bit long, and my darn pant leg got caught up on my shoe.
Edit: before lunacy erupts, yes, it was a joke. I wouldn't really smoke a pipe.


----------



## stcolumba

White BB oxford button down
Polo cavalry twill trousers
Salmon Spirit of Shetland crewneck shetland
AE Mora monks (black)
BB 3 button blue blazer


----------



## clemsontiger

The wife and I held a small black-tie optional party last night. We're both in grad school, so I didn't expect anyone to actually come in black-tie, but the option was fun.

JAB velvet dinner jacket
Pocket square is dupioni silk from wife's wedding dress


----------



## clemsontiger

^I flipped the middle picture on photobucket but it won't flip it on here, any ideas?


----------



## boatshoe

clemsontiger said:


> ^I flipped the middle picture on photobucket but it won't flip it on here, any ideas?


Photobucket is a bit odd. Sometimes it does the same thing to me. What I do is I'll make whatever change I want to the picture, in your case, flipping it. Then I'll do the option to make a duplicate of the original. And then, if the moons align properly, I link the duplicate picture and it actually reflects the edit I made to it. Good luck.


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> The wife and I held a small black-tie optional party last night. We're both in grad school, so I didn't expect anyone to actually come in black-tie, but the option was fun.
> 
> JAB velvet dinner jacket
> Pocket square is dupioni silk from wife's wedding dress


looking good


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## Miket61

clemsontiger said:


> ^I flipped the middle picture on photobucket but it won't flip it on here, any ideas?


Don't worry, I'm sure some forum members will want to look at that one lying down anyway...

I went out for NYE with three other friends and we all went formal. Usually we're the only ones in the restaurant like that, but I noticed that this year there were a few more.


----------



## Jovan

clemsontiger said:


>


Where did you get those wonderful cufflinks? Are you of French or Quebecois ancestry as well?


----------



## Reddington

clemsontiger said:


> The wife and I held a small black-tie optional party last night. We're both in grad school, so I didn't expect anyone to actually come in black-tie, but the option was fun.
> 
> JAB velvet dinner jacket
> Pocket square is dupioni silk from wife's wedding dress


Blake - 

Looking outstanding. Hope you and the Mrs. had a nice evening.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Jovan

At the suggestion of Reddington in the other thread...


----------



## srivats

clemsontiger said:


>


Those cufflinks look fantastic ... where did you get them?


----------



## clemsontiger

Jovan said:


> Where did you get those wonderful cufflinks? Are you of French or Quebecois ancestry as well?


There's a great barber shop in New Orleans that carries a similar set of cufflinks. So living here is what inspired me to pick them up. But their pair was too expensive, so I actually purchased these off of ebay.


----------



## Jack1425

clemsontiger said:


> The wife and I held a small black-tie optional party last night. We're both in grad school, so I didn't expect anyone to actually come in black-tie, but the option was fun.
> 
> JAB velvet dinner jacket
> Pocket square is dupioni silk from wife's wedding dress


Blake, very nice and I hope all went well. Did you manage to have some guests arrive in black tie as well? Great idea!!

Jack


----------



## clemsontiger

Jack1425 said:


> Blake, very nice and I hope all went well. Did you manage to have some guests arrive in black tie as well? Great idea!!
> 
> Jack


One gentlemen showed up in the same black velvet JAB dinner jacket(I showed it to him when it was at it's lowest price and he bit). I donned him with a black bow tie with white dots. Everyone else showed up in suit and tie, so it made for a nice evening.


----------



## Jack1425

clemsontiger said:


> One gentlemen showed up in the same black velvet JAB dinner jacket(I showed it to him when it was at it's lowest price and he bit). I donned him with a black bow tie with white dots. Everyone else showed up in suit and tie, so it made for a nice evening.


Excellent Sir!! Again, well done.. (I'm going to mention it to the wife and at the very least plant the seed..) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## domenico

*LOVELY SHIRT*

:icon_smile_big:


mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RL OCBD
> VV- ps


GOOD CHOICE!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Prepdad

I, too, love the cufflinks. Can you tell me the name of the shop where they're for sale in NOLA? BTW, I've never seen a white pique vest worn with a dinner jacket. Interesting. Around here they're worn only with a tail coat. I have seen black silk vests with dinner jackets but that's rather old-fashioned in our city. Interesting how things are different from place to place. And I'm only 2 hrs from NOLA.


----------



## clemsontiger

LE chinos
Shirt from Britton's (Columbia SC)
Highland Creek (Sperry knockoffs)


----------



## clemsontiger

Prepdad said:


> I, too, love the cufflinks. Can you tell me the name of the shop where they're for sale in NOLA? BTW, I've never seen a white pique vest worn with a dinner jacket. Interesting. Around here they're worn only with a tail coat. I have seen black silk vests with dinner jackets but that's rather old-fashioned in our city. Interesting how things are different from place to place. And I'm only 2 hrs from NOLA.


You can find them at Aiden Gill, a traditional barbershop on Magazine. They also have a great selection of other accessories, including bow ties, fihs, a few squares and other oddities. If you stop in, grab you a bite to eat at Juan's flying burrito next door.

The white pique waistcoat is often associated with white tie, but in the earlier part of the century they were often worn with black tie. And I wouldn't judge the black tie culture of NOLA on my attire. I'm certainly not a local, and my black tie training has come predominantly from online sources.


----------



## epfunk

rgrossicone said:


> Hope this is "Trad" enough!


i really dig the redwings...! not normally my style but i may have to give something like that a go.


----------



## PorterSq

Jovan said:


> At the suggestion of Reddington in the other thread...


Jovan, I like the look. Out of curiosity, are the two bands on the arm a shout-out to the letterman sweater look? I earned my high school letter well after the day of actual sweaters being issued, but for some reason I have it in my head that in the olden days, the first letter got you the actual letter, then subsequent letters got you a band around the arm. Forgive me if this is a nonsequitor, but is that right?


----------



## Jovan

I have no idea. I got the cardigan because I liked it and that's it.


----------



## PorterSq

Fair enough. I dig it too (I like the whole outfit).


----------



## Jovan

Thank you!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Th Vintage Letter Sweater*



PorterSq said:


> Jovan, I like the look. Out of curiosity, are the two bands on the arm a shout-out to the letterman sweater look? I earned my high school letter well after the day of actual sweaters being issued, but for some reason I have it in my head that in the olden days, the first letter got you the actual letter, then subsequent letters got you a band around the arm. Forgive me if this is a nonsequitor, but is that right?


That was how it worked in the SF Bay Area in the late 50s-early 60s.:icon_smile:

Other times, other places--I can't say.

hbs


----------



## Reddington

Jovan said:


> At the suggestion of Reddington in the other thread...


Well done my friend.


----------



## RyanPatrick

Jovan said:


> Where did you get those wonderful cufflinks? Are you of French or Quebecois ancestry as well?


I like the cuff links as well. I'm of Irish ancestry and don't live in NOLA so I don't think I could pull those off. Maybe I could get a pair of beer pint cuff links???


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday the Second...*

Daughter and son-in-law up from Northern Illinois for lunch, Scrabble, and belated Christmas get-together (remember last week's snow?):
PRL pique golfer--dark Burgundy
Lee Riders
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL crew socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Have a great weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## bluemagic

One thing I'm looking forward to about this vacation ending is having my wardrobe again, instead of wearing the same four items over and over again, as I've done the past few weeks.










Jacket: Gant
Shirt: J. Crew
Belt: Polo
Jeans: RRL Straight Fit (I just washed it on cold, with Woolite, then tumble-dried. It seems to have shrunk, and there is some noticeable indigo loss.)
Socks: Kirkland
Shoes: Deer Stags

I almost bought some Red Wings today at a Red Wing retail store, but balked because I realized I could use some work-suitable shoes first. It's all about triage.


----------



## mjo_1

Sorry for the low quality pics, but I was by myself and in a hurry.

Met a friend for dinner tonight:










Attempted close up:










Brooks 3/2 Navy Blazer
PRL blue university stripe OCBD
LE khakis
Press ribbon belt, navy with green stripe
Press Bow
Weejuns

Michael


----------



## pt10023

mjo_1 said:


> Sorry for the low quality pics, but I was by myself and in a hurry.
> 
> Met a friend for dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 3/2 Navy Blazer
> PRL blue university stripe OCBD
> LE khakis
> Press ribbon belt, navy with green stripe
> Press Bow
> Weejuns
> 
> Michael


You look great!


----------



## Jovan

RyanPatrick said:


> I like the cuff links as well. I'm of Irish ancestry and don't live in NOLA so I don't think I could pull those off. Maybe I could get a pair of beer pint cuff links???


Shamrock ones could be tastefully done.


----------



## Cowtown

Michael - Very nice.


----------



## clemsontiger

Michael, nicely done.


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks everyone!

Michael


----------



## mcarthur

^Michael,
Look good to me!


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sports jacket
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF-cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-PTB


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> HMS camel hair sports jacket
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> HF-cords
> Optimo tobacco brown fedora
> A-PTB


Sharp as always, Mac!


----------



## Reddington

jhcam8 said:


> Sharp as always, Mac!


I concur. Looking good Uncle.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

Red and JH8
Thank you


----------



## srivats

Mac, the sweater looks great with the jacket and hat ... love the outfit.


----------



## Calle

- me and my miss at musical
Blue Hugo Boss Blazer
Bengal striped shirt from H&H (maybe not the ultimate choice considering the dotted bow tie)
PLRL Khakis
The shirt looks too big in the neck, but it's because of my pose.

- a Swedish autumn day.
A tweed jacket from the Swedish brand SIR
A blue OCDB from H&H
A random pair of khakis
A cheap cashmere scarf


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Mac, the sweater looks great with the jacket and hat ... love the outfit.


Thank you


----------



## PorterSq

mjo_1 said:


> Sorry for the low quality pics, but I was by myself and in a hurry.
> 
> Met a friend for dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 3/2 Navy Blazer
> PRL blue university stripe OCBD
> LE khakis
> Press ribbon belt, navy with green stripe
> Press Bow
> Weejuns
> 
> Michael


Fantastic. As an aside, the PRL uni striped shirts, even in pictures, look thick, soft and comfortable.


----------



## mcarthur

BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
Ballin cords
Optimo buckskin fedora
A- wing tip boots


----------



## clemsontiger

Calle,

The bow and shirt look just fine.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

mjo:
_REALLY _nice


----------



## EJS

Michael, Nice look with the bow tie. I think I'm going to get a couple once my wallet recovers from Christmas...


----------



## ds23pallas

A cold weekend's wear, along with man's best friend. Seventeenth century ancestor looks on.


----------



## clemsontiger

ds23pallas said:


> A cold weekend's wear, along with man's best friend. Seventeenth century ancestor looks on.


The ancestral painting is awesome.


----------



## Jovan

Calle: Great preppy looks there. The significant other in that picture shows that one CAN wear bow ties and attract women. 

Well done.


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks once again for the compliments! The bow is fresh from the Press sale and that was its first wearing - I thought it ended up working well with that shirt.ds23pallas - I love the look, especially the sweater. Is it an LL Bean?


Michael


----------



## hbs midwest

Jovan said:


> Calle: Great preppy looks there. The significant other in that picture shows that one CAN wear bow ties and attract women.
> 
> Well done.


^+1:icon_smile:--mrs hbs agrees...AND the Churchill dot/unistripe combo does work--quite well.

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

clemsontiger said:


> The ancestral painting is awesome.


Thank you clemsontiger. The portrait always scared me as a little kid - the eyes seem to follow you around the room. The gallery with about a dozen ancestors through the ages really freaked me out!



mjo_1 said:


> ds23pallas - I love the look, especially the sweater. Is it an LL Bean? Michael


Thanks Michael. You are correct, vintage LL Bean from the 80's, made in Norway. Wears like iron.


----------



## Thewaxmania

mjo_1 said:


> Sorry for the low quality pics, but I was by myself and in a hurry.
> 
> Met a friend for dinner tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempted close up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 3/2 Navy Blazer
> PRL blue university stripe OCBD
> LE khakis
> Press ribbon belt, navy with green stripe
> Press Bow
> Weejuns
> 
> Michael


You can never go wrong with an ensemble like this. I like this very much. Love the bow-tie!


----------



## Joe Beamish

mjo_1 -- Marvelous look, well done.


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo rust fedora
A-LWB


----------



## jhcam8

Black Fleece shirt and longwings, BB camelhair sweater


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

jhcam8 said:


> Black Fleece shirt and longwings, BB camelhair sweater


Very nice. Love the tie!


----------



## srivats

don't have a cell phone with a camera, but here is what I am wearing today:

BB red stripe must-iron OCDB
Old navy flat front khaki with flannel lining (you gotta try these)
Gap red argyle socks
russet brown dress belt
Buzz Rickson WW2 dress shoes (see post in footwear thread for pic)

I love this red striped BB shirt ... has that look of subdued elegance. Got many compliments!


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Madness which is Monday....*

Employment-related phone work; meeting at ResumeCrafters:
BB OCBD--Burgundy university stripe
BS regt--5th Enniskillen Dragoon Guards (hunter/Kenya red/corn gold)
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL golf socks--hunter
LLB mocs, waxed and buffed
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton, yellow
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo buckskin fedora
A-Indy boots


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> HF cords
> Optimo buckskin fedora
> A-Indy boots


Very sharp. Love the trousers.


----------



## jhcam8

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Very nice. Love the tie!


Thanks - vintage Robert Talbot from the Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island.

Another Black Fleece shirt, BB cashmere cardigan, RL tie


----------



## srivats

Lands' End tailored fit white OCBD
Dockers olive pleat front pants
Gap argyle socks
Alden shell PTB #8
RL tennis sweater


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> HF cords
> Optimo buckskin fedora
> A-Indy boots


Love the pant + blazer combo ... you dress very sharp everyday!


----------



## Jovan

srivats said:


> don't have a cell phone with a camera, but here is what I am wearing today:
> 
> *BB red stripe must-iron OCDB*
> Old navy flat front khaki with flannel lining (you gotta try these)
> Gap red argyle socks
> russet brown dress belt
> Buzz Rickson WW2 dress shoes (see post in footwear thread for pic)
> 
> I love this red striped BB shirt ... has that look of subdued elegance. Got many compliments!


Oxford Cotton Double Breasted? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## jhcam8

domenico said:


> jhcam8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christmas at home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PERFECT SHIRT AND TIE. :icon_smile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cycliste1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mocs are awesome.
> 
> Mind sharing the make and model?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Jonathan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you both - sorry I haven't been paying attention lately.
> Shoes are J&M fleece lined driving shoes which I use for slippers. Still on sale here
Click to expand...


----------



## Calle

clemsontiger said:


> Calle,
> 
> The bow and shirt look just fine.


Thanks 



Jovan said:


> Calle: Great preppy looks there. The significant other in that picture shows that one CAN wear bow ties and attract women.
> 
> Well done.


Thank you! Haha, it surprised me as well :icon_smile_big:.



hbs midwest said:


> ^+1:icon_smile:--mrs hbs agrees...AND the Churchill dot/unistripe combo does work--quite well.
> 
> hbs


Thank you!


----------



## mcarthur

Srivats and Red,
Thank you!


----------



## wnh

jhcam8 said:


> Another Black Fleece shirt, BB cashmere cardigan, RL tie


I like the top half and the bottom half, but not together. There seems to be a disconnect between the two. Seeing the cardigan and tie, I'd more expect the lower half to consist of a pair of natty gray flannels and mildly beat-up pennies or tassels. Or, seeing the bottom half, I'd expect a partially frayed OCBD with a slightly frumpy shetland or cotton sweater on top. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## jhcam8

wnh said:


> I like the top half and the bottom half, but not together. There seems to be a disconnect between the two. Seeing the cardigan and tie, I'd more expect the lower half to consist of a pair of natty gray flannels and mildly beat-up pennies or tassels. Or, seeing the bottom half, I'd expect a partially frayed OCBD with a slightly frumpy shetland or cotton sweater on top. But hey, that's just me.


I cannot argue, WNH. You are, of course, entirely correct and I appreciate your guidance. ( :teacha: ) As I was just lounging about the house I didn't bother to change pants and shoes when trying out the new shirt and sweater - thanks!


----------



## stfu

Wore the H. Freeman sack that I picked up on the bay a few weeks ago. Sorry for the dark first picture - flash chose not to go off, although it could have used it.



white LE OCBD
navy H. Freeman sack blazer
white and blue check pocket square ($0.83 hankerchief)
burgundy belt (from parts unknown)
Grey wool flat front slacks (old Gap)
argyles
Sebago Classics 

Need to adjust my sleeve cuff buttons. This shirt needs one more trip in the wash before I tighten the cuffs.


----------



## clemsontiger




----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo walnut fedora
A-PTB


----------



## stfu

Blake, we went for the similar look today (down to the pocket square), only your square blows my version away, and you win in a landslide with the bow tie. Well done.


----------



## RipRoar

*Of course.*

The bowtie is a natural-born difference maker. As is its wearer. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

BB Shetland cardigan (debut appearance)
BB OCBD
BB bowtie (vintage)
BB belt (I sense a theme)
Mobley & Sons label cords (Birmingham men's shop)
BR socks
Footjoy gator saddles


----------



## Reddington

AlanC said:


> BB Shetland cardigan (debut appearance)
> BB OCBD
> BB bowtie (vintage)
> BB belt (I sense a theme)
> Mobley & Sons label cords (Birmingham men's shop)
> BR socks
> Footjoy gator saddles


Well done Mr. C. Love the cardigan.


----------



## clemsontiger

stfu said:


> Blake, we went for the similar look today (down to the pocket square), only your square blows my version away, and you win in a landslide with the bow tie. Well done.


The pocket square isn't anything fancy. I usually can remember ever sartorial purchase I've ever made but this one is slipping my mind. I'm pretty sure it's an Hanauer. The bow tie is a recent Christmas gift from my mom.

But I covet that great blazer of yours, mine unfortunately is a darted one.


----------



## randomdude

^ Gator saddles?

Alan, I like everything except for the shoes.


----------



## clemsontiger

RipRoar said:


> The bowtie is a natural-born difference maker. As is its wearer. :icon_smile_big:


Thank you for the kind words. You're not far from Randy Hanauer's workshop, have you ever visited? I want to contact him the next time I'm home to see if I can get a tour.


----------



## JMC

LLB Uni Stripe OCBD in Hunter Green
Target Tie
Thrifted Blazer
PRL Chinos
Personalized Leatherman LTD Belt (Christmas gift from the folks)
Orvis watch on Orvis Strap
Weejuns


----------



## jhcam8

*Argyling*


----------



## Duck

A great camel hair blazer over cashmere and B2 shirt.

The shoes look a lot dirtier in the picture than they are. They get my Uncle's treatment all the time. Must be the flash, oh well. They are an old pair of RL beater loafers.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

jhcam8 said:


>


The purple looks great!


----------



## mjo_1

*I'll keep the bow theme going....*

Met with a professor for lunch today.










Close up. This is one of my favorite bows. It's a vintage Brooks that I ebayed a while back...it's interesting because the gold and navy are reversed compared to the ones they sell now.










Brooks OCBD
Brooks #1 bow
Brooks 3/2 blazer
LE khakis, in a more british khaki
Same Press belt as the other day
Orvis watch
Weejuns

Patch madras bedspread...hope this is ok before Memorial Day! 
BOOMER SOONER!

Michael


----------



## Reddington

Duck, JMC, Mjo1, Jhcam8 – 

A blast of trad excellence. Well done gentlemen.


----------



## clemsontiger

Michael,

I really like the bow, knowing that the design is slightly different really distinguishes it.


----------



## domenico

*WONDERFUL SHIRT & TIE*



jhcam8 said:


> WONDERFUL SHIRT & TIE. COMPLIMENTS. GOOD CHOICE.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jhcam8

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> The purple looks great!





domenico said:


> jhcam8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WONDERFUL SHIRT & TIE. COMPLIMENTS. GOOD CHOICE.:icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Gents - I'm not sure if the purple is tradly enough, though. What are your thoughts?
Click to expand...


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Borsalino como fedora
A-NST


----------



## Jovan

jhcam8 said:


> Thanks, Gents - I'm not sure if the purple is tradly enough, though. What are your thoughts?


Does it matter? Don't worry too much about what is "trad" or not. Many people here including the best regarded "trad" dressers mix looks. So did Cary Grant -- 3/2 sacks with pleated trousers and point collar shirts!

That said, your look is great. Very country/sporty with the knit tie and earth tones.


----------



## Beefeater

Reddington said:


> Duck, JMC, Mjo1, Jhcam8 -
> 
> A blast of trad excellence. Well done gentlemen.


I'll second that!


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> Duck, JMC, Mjo1, Jhcam8 -
> 
> A blast of trad excellence. Well done gentlemen.


Amen--add my vote; Likewise, Mac, looking good as always.:icon_smile:

PS to Mike: mrs hbs (OU, '74) shares your sorrow after last night's football fiasco.

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Sir Royston

Been out shopping for a new Field Coat.. No luck yet though
Todays attire
Lewin Herringbone weave shirt Lemon with vintage cufflinks
Hilditch and Key Tie (very old)
Magee Tweed Jacket
Bookster Burgundy Moleskins
Generic Braces
Cordings Heel & Tow Wool socks with Thurston Sock suspenders
Vintage Link Armbands
Underneath.. Coldmaster white Union Suit/combinations
Loake Suede Brogues
RBH


----------



## bandofoutsiders

I stopped in for a coffee and this lovely girl came up to me and asked to take my photo for her style blog. Photo credit goes to Susie G at clickclash.blogspot.com










Suit is a vintage H. Freeman Naturalaire sack, high rolled. Brownish Olive heavy wool with an orange and green subtle windowpane. Shirt is an old Sero pinpoint BD. Vintage Brooks bow (one of my rare bowtie days)


----------



## swb120

Brooks Bros. 1818 Madison sack blazer
BB blue pinpoint button down
Vineyard Vines tie, red with American flags
Burgundy Trafalgar belt
BB gray flannel flat front pants
BB gray merino wool over-the-calf socks
BB/Alden #8 LHS loafers


----------



## clemsontiger

What a juxtaposition, you have some interesting company on the site.


----------



## jhcam8

bandofoutsiders said:


> I stopped in for a coffee and this lovely girl came up to me and asked to take my photo for her style blog. Photo credit goes to Susie G at clickclash.blogspot.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit is a vintage H. Freeman Naturalaire sack, high rolled. Brownish Olive heavy wool with an orange and green subtle windowpane. Shirt is an old Sero pinpoint BD. Vintage Brooks bow (one of my rare bowtie days)


Where's the pic?


----------



## Zingari

Sir Royston said:


> Been out shopping for a new Field Coat.. No luck yet though


Can I suggest John Norris of Penrith for the Field coat. He has some very good offers - just picked up a new one myself by Musto (half price) although I will make a few personalised adjustments. https://www.johnnorris.co.uk/

I was tempted towards Barbour but the quality of their tweed coats is not that good for the price.

Farlows of Pall Mall also have a sale on and do a good tweed coat.


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo oxb;ood fedora
A-LWB


----------



## boatshoe

*From yesterday*










BB Camel Hair sack
BB white ocbd
J Press navy knit tie
grey wool pants (hand-me-downs)
Weejuns
cat at lower right from North Shore Animal League


----------



## bandofoutsiders

jhcam8 said:


> Where's the pic?


----------



## Thewaxmania

Boatshoe, nice outfit. The cat's not bad either!


----------



## Reddington

Mac, Boatshoe, Band - 

Looking good gentlemen.


----------



## ctt

clemsontiger said:


> What a juxtaposition, you have some interesting company on the site.


I'll say, he definitely stands out from the rest.


----------



## ctt

Morrissey said:


> I found an older picture of bandofoutsiders, back then when he was a rapper:
> Sorry, but i could not resist. This guy is actually "kool savas", a rather shabby but famous german ganster-rapper. Perfect lookalikes.
> 
> Bandofoutsiders, i hope you do not mind this.


Perhaps this answers the question of "why no heads in pictures?"


----------



## jhcam8

Reddington said:


> Duck, JMC, Mjo1, Jhcam8 -
> 
> A blast of trad excellence. Well done gentlemen.





Beefeater said:


> I'll second that!





hbs midwest said:


> Amen--add my vote; Likewise, Mac, looking good as always. hbs


Thanks to you gentlemen, also.



Jovan said:


> Does it matter? Don't worry too much about what is "trad" or not. Many people here including the best regarded "trad" dressers mix looks. So did Cary Grant -- 3/2 sacks with pleated trousers and point collar shirts!
> 
> That said, your look is great. Very country/sporty with the knit tie and earth tones.


Thanks, J -- I'm not worried, believe me...I was just trying to recall the AA Trad ground rules as I don't remember much purple from the heydays -- esp. after seeing _mjo_o's_ and _JMC's_ ultra prep looks.


----------



## Morrissey

ctt said:


> Perhaps this answers the question of "why no heads in pictures?"


Sorry, i meant no harm. I've asked the moderators to remove the post, since i can't.

Best Regards,
F.


----------



## jhcam8

Black Fleece OCBD, R. Talbot silk/wool tie, BB baby camel hair sweater and wool slacks, cashmere socks, 
Alden shell shoes and belt so as not to startle anyone with an unexpected or discordant note.


----------



## ctt

Morrissey said:


> Sorry, i meant no harm. I've asked the moderators to remove the post, since i can't.
> 
> Best Regards,
> F.


I wouldn't have found it offensive and was only kidding. =)


----------



## bandofoutsiders

I myself am not offended either.


----------



## jhcam8

boatshoe said:


> BB Camel Hair sack
> BB white ocbd
> J Press navy knit tie
> grey wool pants (hand-me-downs)
> Weejuns
> cat at lower right from North Shore Animal League


Looking good, Boatshoe - your kitty goes with your outfit very nicely. I've donated to the NSAL in the past - glad to see they're still in business. (I like your rug as well - quite trad!)


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks for the compliments, everyone. 

jhcam8 - beautiful shoes! 


Michael


----------



## srivats

^jhcam8, nice outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

HBS & Red,
Thank you

SirR, Band, Boat,
Nice attire
Boat-consider a pocket square and coverings for your windows

jhcam8,
Enjoy wearing your O/S whiskey NST


----------



## boatshoe

mcarthur said:


> HBS & Red,
> Thank you
> 
> SirR, Band, Boat,
> Nice attire
> Boat-consider a pocket square and coverings for your windows
> 
> jhcam8,
> Enjoy wearing your O/S whiskey NST


Mac, I'm considering some white pocket squares. I can't cover the windows, unfortunately. Not my apartment, and it's a brownstone with windows on only the east and west sides of the house. It needs all the light it can get!


----------



## clemsontiger

jhcam8 said:


> Black Fleece OCBD, R. Talbot silk/wool tie, BB baby camel hair sweater and wool slacks, cashmere socks,
> Alden shell shoes and belt so as not to startle anyone with an unexpected or discordant note.


Nice ensemble sir.


----------



## clemsontiger

Heading to a going away gathering for some friends this afternoon:
Beater blazer
Red pocket square ( a handkerchief my wife found at my granparents')
LE chinos
Martin Dingman slip-ons
Cheap ebay argyls


----------



## mcarthur

boatshoe said:


> Mac, I'm considering some white pocket squares. I can't cover the windows, unfortunately. Not my apartment, and it's a brownstone with windows on only the east and west sides of the house. It needs all the light it can get!


Like my first apartment in Manhattan, I look out of my windows and three feet away were the walls of the next building


----------



## domenico

*GOOD CHOICE*

:icon_smile_big:


jhcam8 said:


> Black Fleece OCBD, R. Talbot silk/wool tie, BB baby camel hair sweater and wool slacks, cashmere socks,
> Alden shell shoes and belt so as not to startle anyone with an unexpected or discordant note.


WONDERFUL SHIRT AND TIE.PERFECT DRESS. COMPLIMENTS FOR SIMPLICITY AND CLASS. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jovan

domenico, no offence, but is there a reason you always use all capital letters when complimenting someone? It's a tad annoying, like shouting on the internet.


----------



## domenico

*Soory*



Jovan said:


> domenico, no offence, but is there a reason you always use all capital letters when complimenting someone? It's a tad annoying, like shouting on the internet.


oh, I'm sorry. 
I use all capital letters beacuse i don't know the capitol letters when they must used. I know there a regolament but i don't know when they must used. and so it is for me simple used all capitals. I'm truly sorrow that i put a mess. Give me a pradon. 
Thanks
Dome


----------



## pt10023

*For a Snowy Saturday*










BB OCBD and cable-knit sweater
LE Flannel-lined chinos
LL Bean Katahdin Iron Works boots (waterproof version).

The boots and chinos arrived just in time for today's snow storm.

Not pictured - LL Bean boot belt & J Press argyles


----------



## srivats

^ very nice. The sweater is awesome.


----------



## dandypauper

A snowy, but nice night out. Supposed to see Takka Takka at BAM Cafe, but the line... fuhgeddaboutit. Settled for boring boozing at Frank's in Fort Greene instead, but at least I looked good doing it. If I can figure out how to take better pictures I'll start doing this sort of thing more often.









brown cheapie wool fedora
JPress herringbone sack purchased from AAAT Thrift Exchange
JCrew pinpoint
JCrew tie with reindeer

unseen: jeans (I know, but there's only so much I can get away with)
argyles
crappy snow-going shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

Nicely done jhcam, and dandypauper, who I truly envisioned as looking like his avatar.

Lots of Bean today, leavened with some Press. I am in search of good snow pix to fill up my town pages, as it was a slower than usual news week.

Greetings from snowy New England.


----------



## jhcam8

mjo_1
srivats
mcarthur
clemsontiger
domenico
Patrick06790

Thanks very much, gentlemen - my compliments on your looks in return.


----------



## dandypauper

Patrick06790 said:


> dandypauper, who I truly envisioned as looking like his avatar.


Ha! I suppose that's the upside to not cropping out your face. Thanks for the compliment. Your dress today seems perfect for a "lazy Sunday" CT-style.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Brooklyn Trad*

Prospect Park BI Tee shirt
JCrew Skinny vintage jeans
LLBean mocs
Brooklyn University Hat and Scarf (BI)
Abercrombie & Fitch Vintage Parka (so warm)

BI=Brooklyn Industries


----------



## clemsontiger

dandypauper said:


>


What a disappointment, I as well thought you were a pale, thin man who reflected his avatar. Nice ensemble.


----------



## clemsontiger

Heading to Church

Beater Blazer
Hanauer Bow 
Altea PS
RL Waistcoat
Gray flannels from Grainger Owings (Columbia, SC)


----------



## Reddington

clemsontiger said:


> Heading to Church
> 
> Beater Blazer
> Hanauer Bow
> Altea PS
> RL Waistcoat
> Gray flannels from Grainger Owings (Columbia, SC)


Gentlemen -

I give you exhibit A of 'what is trad'.

Blake -

Excellent and very well done.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Domenico - No need to apologize. I enjoy your commentary.

Dandypauper - I'm disappointed to learn you're not Orville Redenbacher (sp?)


----------



## dandypauper

Reddington said:


> Gentlemen -
> 
> I give you exhibit A of 'what is trad'.
> 
> Blake -
> 
> Excellent and very well done.


I, too, applaud your excellence, but I have to ask, is that a 2-button darted blazer? Not that I would complain, I'm just surprised by someone I thought was a purist. Sorry, all, to disappoint. I'm not even from Valparaiso.

PS: Blake, I _believe_ we are in the same business (or perhaps you're still in school...)


----------



## randomdude

Patrick06790 said:


> Nicely done jhcam, and dandypauper, who I truly envisioned as looking like his avatar.


Ha! Extremely accurate Patrick!

The problem, dandypauper, was that series of posts about how you were nervous to have a picnic with a girl or something like that. Be confident! You're a handsome guy!


----------



## clemsontiger

dandypauper said:


> I, too, applaud your excellence, but I have to ask, is that a 2-button darted blazer? Not that I would complain, I'm just surprised by someone I thought was a purist. Sorry, all, to disappoint. I'm not even from Valparaiso.
> 
> PS: Blake, I _believe_ we are in the same business (or perhaps you're still in school...)


Yes it is a 2-button darted blazer. My mother bought me that about 5 or 6 years ago. I'm not a purist for several reasons. Money is the main reason, and then there are certain concessions I'm willing to make. I won't ever buy another darted jacket ever again. And most of the concessions I do make is simply because I don't have the money to replace articles, but I am doing it slowly.

I'm not sure if we're in the same business or not. I'm in seminary here in New Orleans (it's Southern Baptist), although I'm not going into the ministry, not now anyway. I really want to go into policy advising in the political world.


----------



## dandypauper

clemsontiger said:


> I'm not sure if we're in the same business or not. I'm in seminary here in New Orleans (it's Southern Baptist), although I'm not going into the ministry, not now anyway. I really want to go into policy advising in the political world.





randomdude said:


> The problem, dandypauper, was that series of posts about how you were nervous to have a picnic with a girl or something like that. Be confident! You're a handsome guy!


Gents,
I'm a rabbi, not a popcorn man... I'm supposed to be modest. Seriously, though, who's not a little nervous on a date? You have a good memory; that was a while ago. Thanks for the compliment, I'll try to be a little more confident. Blake, in my career and in my dress, I too am far from a total purist, not only for utilitarian reasons. 
Today:
green heathered wool (like Shetland, I like to think) sweater. Is this a saddle shoulder? 
Blue Uni stripe. 
Unseen: blue chinos, hi-tops, blue argyles, Timex, black knit yarmulke. How do I make these pictures better? Patrick, any suggestions?

A good week to all.
Matt


----------



## Patrick06790

dandypauper said:


> How do I make these pictures better? Patrick, any suggestions?


First you need a malevolent dwarf manservant. Get him strung out on whatever drug is handy and keep him securely locked up. Teach him to use the camera; reward him with doses of the drug for doing well. Pure operant conditioning.

If for some odd reason you find this approach morally unsound, get yourself a tripod. GorillaPods are extremely handy, can be used anywhere, and are inexpensive.

Learn how to use the manual exposure features on your camera; play around with bracketing exposures. Learn how to use the macro focus and fill-in flash. Even the most basic point and shoot model has a lot of these features, although it's often difficult to puzzle it out from the manual, which is translated from the Korean into English by an Italian expat in Malaysia.

Shoot in natural light whenever possible. Flash photography is ghastly; self-timed flash photography is unspeakably bad.


----------



## stfu

H. Freeman Sack Blazer
LE Blue OCBD
KW Square
BB #5 in Maroon and Gold
Olive-grey slacks 
olive/maroon/orange argyles
Sebago Classics

I like the look of maroon and gold ties with blazers.
I like the look of olive-grey pants with blazers.
Not so sure about the together-ness.




(EDIT: this post brought to you by ... unspeakably bad self-timed flash photography)


----------



## young guy

^ stfu - very nice - those socks are way cool


----------



## Joe Beamish

Mmkay. You just solved my non-picture taking difficulties in a single comprehensive post. I see the light. My camera is all curved and molded and aerodynamic and basically useless for taking pictures of oneself without some kind of assisting apparatus. But now I realize: Get a malevolent little manservant. Ebay here I come....



Patrick06790 said:


> First you need a malevolent dwarf manservant. Get him strung out on whatever drug is handy and keep him securely locked up. Teach him to use the camera; reward him with doses of the drug for doing well. Pure operant conditioning.
> 
> If for some odd reason you find this approach morally unsound, get yourself a tripod. GorillaPods are extremely handy, can be used anywhere, and are inexpensive.
> 
> Learn how to use the manual exposure features on your camera; play around with bracketing exposures. Learn how to use the macro focus and fill-in flash. Even the most basic point and shoot model has a lot of these features, although it's often difficult to puzzle it out from the manual, which is translated from the Korean into English by an Italian expat in Malaysia.
> 
> Shoot in natural light whenever possible. Flash photography is ghastly; self-timed flash photography is unspeakably bad.


----------



## Joe Beamish

stfu - Looking sharp!


----------



## Patrick06790

*Harvard Coop sack*

This grey flannel is actually from the Harvard Coop. By the lapels I am guessing late 50s- early 60s. Slightly higher roll than most of my jackets; hook vent.

The pants are a little short so I can be fashionable in a high-water (or low-rise) way.


----------



## jhcam8

Joe Beamish said:


> stfu - Looking sharp!


^ +1...

Patrick - tradly as always and the pants length looks good.


----------



## clemsontiger

Patrick,

I think the pants are fine. Several of my khakis and cords have ended up at that length due to shrinking. At first I was a little self-conscious but then I considered it's tradly appeal.


----------



## Georgia

Pseudo casual day in the office:

Cream/Navy herringbone jacket
Blue PRL OCBD
Grey PRL sweater vest
J Crew essential chinos
Col. Littleton Engraved buckle on an Orvis strap
J Crew argyles (the old kind - 'old' in a good way...)
986s that are in dire need of a polishing.


----------



## bandofoutsiders

Patrick06790 said:


> This grey flannel is actually from the Harvard Coop. By the lapels I am guessing late 50s- early 60s. Slightly higher roll than most of my jackets; hook vent.
> 
> The pants are a little short so I can be fashionable in a high-water (or low-rise) way.


Patrick, 
That suit looks incredible! On of your best looks. Period. Is it a 40R? If so I'd glady trade you a sister for it.


----------



## clemsontiger

Tweed indeed:


----------



## mjo_1

Church yesterday:










Detail:










I can't decide if I like this look or not. What do you think? Maybe a thinner sweater or something would help.

Brooks 3/2 blazer
Brooks A&S bow
ancient shetland
LE burgundy uni stripe OCBD
LE khakis
Weejuns

Michael


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

mjo_1 said:


> Church yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide if I like this look or not. What do you think? Maybe a thinner sweater or something would help.
> 
> Brooks 3/2 blazer
> Brooks A&S bow
> ancient shetland
> LE burgundy uni stripe OCBD
> LE khakis
> Weejuns
> 
> Michael


Love the tie, but not with the sweater. Do you wear bowties to school?


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly

I think you look perfectly fine. Wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## mcarthur

Michael,
I like the look but I would wear a V neck sweater

Patrick,
Looking very good


----------



## clemsontiger

mjo_1 said:


> Church yesterday:
> 
> I can't decide if I like this look or not. What do you think? Maybe a thinner sweater or something would help.
> 
> Michael


As Jerry Seinfeld would ask "Are we doing this?" in reference to the standing ovation that is in order. Excellent work and yes the sweater looks great. I think another option would be a deeper gorge (I assume that terminology is correct in reference to a sweater). A deeper gorge would really highlight the bow.


----------



## clemsontiger

^I failed to read Mac's previous message, a v-neck was the direction I was heading.


----------



## Jovan

Personally, I think it looks fine the way it is. With a four in hand tie, I'd be more inclined to go for a v-neck.


----------



## Quay

Patrick06790 said:


> This grey flannel is actually from the Harvard Coop. By the lapels I am guessing late 50s- early 60s. Slightly higher roll than most of my jackets; hook vent.
> 
> The pants are a little short so I can be fashionable in a high-water (or low-rise) way.


A beautiful suit and very well tailored on you. And the pants are excellent -- why people want to wear "broken" pants all the time is a mystery to me although I suspect it started in the Great Depression among large families with some boys terrified of looking like they were wearing hand-me-downs.


----------



## hbs midwest

Looking good, gentlemen--all of you!

Bracing for another overnight snowfall--no extraordinary style statement around here:
LLB turtleneck--barn red
Lee Riders
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL wool socks--dark red
LLB MHS
Schneider loden jagermantl
Army winter gloves with wool inserts in car

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mjo_1

There are lots of great looks being posted this week! Good work.

Thanks everyone for the comments and tips. As always, I'll just keep messing with various mixtures of things to see what works.



LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Do you wear bowties to school?


No, not to school. For school I usually do some variety of jeans/khakis, OCBD or polo, sperrys/new balance/red wings and a shetland or fleece if it's cold. Most anytime I wear something that's worthy of posting in this thread, it's for church, a nice dinner out, or something similar. I do wish I had more occasions to really dress up though.

Michael


----------



## hbs midwest

Quay said:


> A beautiful suit and very well tailored on you. And the pants are excellent -- why people want to wear "broken" pants all the time is a mystery to me although I suspect it started in the Great Depression among large families with some boys terrified of looking like they were wearing hand-me-downs.


Yeah, Patrick-- that one's a keeper--as is.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## wnh

dandypauper said:


> green heathered wool (like Shetland, I like to think) sweater. Is this a saddle shoulder?


Nope, raglan. The seams on a saddle shoulder run parallel to the ground.


----------



## dandypauper

wnh said:


> The seams on a saddle shoulder run parallel to the ground.


WNH
Thanks for the help with terminology. One of the assets of a forum like this.
Matt


----------



## wnh

dandypauper said:


> WNH
> Thanks for the help with terminology. One of the assets of a forum like this.
> Matt


I had the same question a little while ago, and someone provided pictures which I found to be very helpful. I prefer raglan shoulders (or is it raglan sleeves?), because they make my shoulders look less square-ish and more like real shoulders. I don't think my shoulders are really that square, but they certainly look it when I'm wearing a sweater with saddle shoulders.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

*trad bog-shot...*


----------



## Patrick06790

hbs midwest said:


> Yeah, Patrick-- that one's a keeper--as is.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Yes, I think you're right. I got lucky on this one.

Here are a couple of additional views:


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Patrick - that suit is perfect. Exhibit "A" for a Trad suit. And from "the Coop" no less. Congratulations.


----------



## AldenPyle

hbs midwest said:


> Schneider loden jagermantl
> hbs


Everytime I read this I think how much I'd like one of those.



Patrick06790 said:


> Yes, I think you're right. I got lucky on this one.
> 
> Here are a couple of additional views:


Perfect.


----------



## hbs midwest

Tom Buchanan said:


> Patrick - that suit is perfect. Exhibit "A" for a Trad suit. And from "the Coop" no less. Congratulations.


^+2:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## stfu

Not sure it works. The colors sound horrible together, but somehow seems ok.

It was sunny today, and warm, so I brought out the cotton sack jacket again. Here I am heading to check the dreaded self timer:

​
BB sack, a pale sage color
Yellow LE OCBD
Maroon BB giraffes tie
Navy flat front chinos
burgundy calf belt
AE Burtons (hidden)
Navy Argyles (hidden)


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
Optimo rust fedora
A-UTIP


----------



## Jovan

Moose, Patrick, you guys are my inspiration.


----------



## mjo_1

Wow. Perfection. I like the pants...What are they? Good work!

Michael


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
Optimo tobacco brown
A-LWB


----------



## Simon Syngen Clancy

BB Raincoat
RL Polo Navy Cableknit
Uniqlo Pink OCBD
Uniqlo Chinos
BB Pumpkin Wool Socks
Alden Brown Suedes

A very cold but sunny day in Tokyo


----------



## Jovan

Simon, you have to upload your pictures to a photo hosting website first. Please see one of the stickied threads at the top that covers how to do this.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
Optimo oxblood fedora
A-NST


----------



## smujd

mjo_1 said:


> Wow. Perfection. I like the pants...What are they? Good work!
> 
> Michael


Probably Rugby. I have similar Rugby chinos.


----------



## jhcam8

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick - you remind me of a movie star from the 40's - 50's who I can't quite name - often played a newspaper man and Federal Agent...looking good!


----------



## jhcam8

jhcam8 said:


> Patrick - you remind me of a movie star from the 40's - 50's who I can't quite name - often played a newspaper man and Federal Agent...looking good!


^Stewart Whitman?
(Unable to edit - this happens here from time-to-time.)


----------



## jhcam8




----------



## Connemara

Today's outfits.

1. -Southwick for Paul Stuart flannel sack blazer
-Brooks Bros. slim fit blue OCBD
-J. Crew repp tie
-Brooks Bros. linen pocket square
-Lands End tan moleskins
-Calvin Klein long johns
-LL Bean 8" Bean Boots
-Polo RL tan socks
-Drake's scarf










2. -Brooks Bros. wool sweater
-Everything else is the same


----------



## Reddington

Connemara said:


> Today's outfits.
> 
> 1. -Southwick for Paul Stuart flannel sack blazer
> -Brooks Bros. slim fit blue OCBD
> -J. Crew repp tie
> -Brooks Bros. linen pocket square
> -Lands End tan moleskins
> -Calvin Klein long johns
> -LL Bean 8" Bean Boots
> -Polo RL tan socks
> -Drake's scarf


It doesn't get any better than that. Well done!


----------



## dandypauper

even if i am not able to take Patrick's appreciated and surely effective advice (and have today resorted to photos in my office restroom,) at least i believe i have streamlined the photo-taking and uploading process via iphone and flickr.

Today:



















1. Seemingly-ancient eBayed BB sack (is this a "gun club check" as the seller described it?) and the terrible sit is only due to photography gesture. i think it actually fits perfectly as-is.
2. JCrew outlet emblematic tie--dogs (I'm as bad with breeds as I am with sleeves, plaids, etc. some help here, please.)
3. white OCBD by Uniqlo*
4. gorgeous, but a touch on the baggy side uncuffed flat-front flannel trousers by Hiltl

unseen: my first ever watchstrap
donegal flecks on brown houndstooth 3/4 length overcoat
brown suede AE byrons (not enough of a geek yet for "what footwear?" but give me some time... and cash)
tan, blue and brown tweed driving cap
machine-made charcoal high-gauge knit kippa/yarmulke

Matt

*I hope to post a review of this surprising shirt soon


----------



## Moose Maclennan

smujd said:


> Probably Rugby. I have similar Rugby chinos.


^
indeed


----------



## balder

jhcam8 said:


> Patrick - you remind me of a movie star from the 40's - 50's who I can't quite name - often played a newspaper man and Federal Agent...looking good!


Spencer Tracy to the life!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 on the Spencer Tracy look alike!


----------



## jhcam8

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1 on the Spencer Tracy look alike!


^ That's it!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

An extremely frigid day in Michigan. Today's outfit: burgundy penny loafers, tan argyle socks, tan pants, burgundy belt, cream colored oxford, burgundy sweater vest, brown tweed jacket. Tan overcoat, scarf and brown leather gloves.

Hope you all have a good friday and stay warm!


----------



## stfu

dandypauper said:


> 1. Seemingly-ancient eBayed BB sack (is this a "gun club check" as the seller described it?) and the terrible sit is only due to photography gesture. i think it actually fits perfectly as-is.


I think I saw this one on the bay. I wondered if it would show up oin this thread.


----------



## AlanC

dandypauper said:


> Today:
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3316/3201103464_36b0282762.jpg?v=0
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3351/3201102974_8c2089fb10.jpg?v=0
> 
> 1. Seemingly-ancient eBayed BB sack (is this a "gun club check" as the seller described it?) and the terrible sit is only due to photography gesture. i think it actually fits perfectly as-is.
> 2. JCrew outlet emblematic tie--dogs (I'm as bad with breeds as I am with sleeves, plaids, etc. some help here, please.)
> 3. white OCBD by Uniqlo*
> 4. gorgeous, but a touch on the baggy side uncuffed flat-front flannel trousers by Hiltl
> 
> unseen: my first ever watchstrap
> donegal flecks on brown houndstooth 3/4 length overcoat
> brown suede AE byrons (not enough of a geek yet for "what footwear?" but give me some time... and cash)
> tan, blue and brown tweed driving cap
> machine-made charcoal high-gauge knit kippa/yarmulke
> 
> Matt
> 
> *I hope to post a review of this surprising shirt soon


Very nice! I love that sportcoat. I'm interested in your Uniqlo review. Their stuff has a lot of fans amongst the Streetwear set.

You _must_ stick a pocket square in that chest pocket!!


----------



## Reddington

dandypauper said:


> Today:


Great overall look. Well done. I really like the jacket and the tie is nice as well. I have that very same tie.

Cheers.


----------



## clemsontiger

dandypauper said:


> even if i am not able to take Patrick's appreciated and surely effective advice (and have today resorted to photos in my office restroom,) at least i believe i have streamlined the photo-taking and uploading process via iphone and flickr.
> 
> Today:


Matt, Nicely done.


----------



## Patrick06790

Talking reporter stuff to the eighth grade today. The kid taking the photo was giggling (see approaching pencil)

Elderly Brooks tweed sack suit.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
Optimo midnight blue
A-LHS


----------



## dandypauper

Alan, Reddington & Blake,

Thanks for the compliments. Alan, point taken.

Matt


----------



## Ron_A

-13 degree (air temperature) when I left my house this morning. 

BB White OCBD
BB Argyll & Sutherland Tie
BB Navy Crewneck Lambswool Sweater
LE Charcoal Dress Pants (Flat Front)
Navy Blazer
BS Argyle Socks
Paul Stuart Shell Penny Loafers (*with Tingley overshoes and my feet still froze)


----------



## jhcam8

Black Fleece OCBD, BB tie/sweater















Trying a Trad Zegna tie


----------



## hbs midwest

*It's Cold Outside....*

In the minus teens overnight--before the windchill gets factored in.

Mom (age 99) died yesterday morning; have spent the past 36 hours either on the phone, with the family priest, attorney, and/or funeral director.  
No smashing style statement today:
LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
BB Fair Isle lambswool vest--hunter/wine/tan/dark blue mix
Lee Riders
BB surcingle--navy
Army issue wool boot socks--hunter
LLB MHSs
LLB Baxter State Parka--hunter
Winter kit stuffed in parka pockets

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs

PS: Looking good, gentlemen! Matt--I covet that gun-check jacket; truly spectacular...

Patrick: definitely the latter-day Spencer Tracy (who, I believe, grew up in the Story Hill neighborhood of Milwaukee).


----------



## Reddington

hbs midwest said:


> Mom (age 99) died yesterday morning


hbs,

Sorry to hear of your loss. May she rest in peace.

God bless.


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> -13 degree (air temperature) when I left my house this morning.
> 
> BB White OCBD
> BB Argyll & Sutherland Tie
> BB Navy Crewneck Lambswool Sweater
> LE Charcoal Dress Pants (Flat Front)
> Navy Blazer
> BS Argyle Socks
> *Paul Stuart Shell Penny Loafers (*with Tingley overshoes and my feet still* *froze)*


Time to carry the loafers into the office, whilst wearing insulated boots _en commute..._

Have a great weekend, Ron!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

HBS,
My sincereness condolences on the passing of your mother


----------



## Scoundrel

Brooks Brothers bow tie, odd cashmere vest by Gucci (unfortunately, the camera phone doesn't pick up the pattern), pocket square made in Ireland and RLPL pants.







As far as the sports coat, I'm thinking about getting the arms fitted. It was given to me at a (Church related) festival two years ago. The size was larger than I normally wear. I've tapered the sides, and the shoulders fit ok, but the more I think about it, the more the widths of the arms bug me.


----------



## eagle2250

hbs: So sorry to hear of your loss...may your Mom rest in peace and may you and yours find some degree of peace and understanding, as you work through this most difficult period. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
..............Chuck


----------



## rgrossicone

Patrick06790 said:


> Talking reporter stuff to the eighth grade today. The kid taking the photo was giggling (see approaching pencil)
> 
> Elderly Brooks tweed sack suit.


God Bless you...most who don't deal with 8th graders on a daily basis (8th grade teachers like me, and their parents) would wish them on their worst enemy). Looking good as usual.


----------



## rgrossicone

hbs-condolences on your loss...may she rest in peace.


----------



## hbs midwest

*le weekend*

Many, many thanks from mrs hbs, the young one, and me for your expressions of sympathy and support--God bless you all.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## dandypauper

HBS

Sincerest condolences on your loss. May you be comforted by family and friends, even those who have never met you in person.

Thanks for your compliment on the jacket, even if that means I may have to make sure I don't leave you alone with it if I ever meet you :icon_smile:.

Matt


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington




----------



## Jack1425

Reddington said:


>


Red, nicely done sir as usual. My first 3/2 Blazer is on the way and I cannot wait. I absolutely love the classic lines..


----------



## Senator LooGAR

This is the day before Christmas Eve - going for something festive. I realize I will probably get skewered for the monogrammed cuffs, and darted jacket and too big shirt neck, but selah.

A brief rundown:
MTM windowpane shirt
random tie
brown belt with engraved buckle
pocket square from Andrew's Ties in Philly
Bill's Khakis
Random argyle socks
Hickey wingtips from Ebay
Grandad's watch and cufflinks


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
I like your attire. Keep it up


----------



## hbs midwest

*Re: Reddington*



mcarthur said:


> Red,
> I like your attire. Keep it up


^+1:icon_smile:...Amen to that!

A second from mrs hbs!

hbs


----------



## Reddington

Jack1425 said:


> Reddington, nicely done sir as usual. My first 3/2 Blazer is on the way and I cannot wait. I absolutely love the classic lines..





mcarthur said:


> Reddington,
> I like your attire. Keep it up





hbs midwest said:


> ^+1:icon_smile:...Amen to that!
> 
> A second from mrs hbs!
> 
> hbs


Gentlemen (and Mrs. hbs):

Thank you very much for your complements.


----------



## stfu

H. Freeman & Suns sack blazer
KW Linen Square
LE OCBD
BB Makers tie
Target Brand Flat front chinos
Sebago Classics Burgundy (hidden)


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
Optimo walnut fedora
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## jhcam8

Everyone's looking nice and trady and natty -well done, Gents!

Here's a few shots of a RL Bleeker tie - it's unlined and, as has been noted here, shorter than many current ties.
It has an authentic look about it I think.


----------



## Jovan

Nice tie! I very much like my Rugby one which is constructed the same way. "Trad" if there ever was.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-wing tip


----------



## dandypauper

*a gentleman and a patriot*

Bought this tie from forum member (well, the Fashion Forum anyway) Carl Goldberg of CEGO quite a while ago and couldn't really find a way to wear it. Feeling patriotic today, so I think it works.

























JPress brown herringbone sack
Uniqlo white OCBD
CEGO tie. Very patriotic, I think. (Is this considered a repp? It's just like one, but the repps, or whatever those textured stripes are called, are much thicker.)
Hiltl brown flannel pants
crappy shoes
https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3495/3212735167_d1568fd30c.jpg?v=0


----------



## srivats

jhcam8, very nice outfit. Love the tie!


----------



## Jovan

dandypauper: I now know how to wear an orange and blue striped tie without looking like a try-hard Gator fan here. Thanks!




























Not pictured: Pea coat with Obama pin in top buttonhole.


----------



## Jovan

Forgot to mention Top-Siders in brown.


----------



## dandypauper

Jovan said:


> dandypauper: I now know how to wear an orange and blue striped tie without looking like a try-hard Gator fan here. Thanks!


Jovan

It's actually red and blue, but a real red, not maroon at all. I, like you I suppose, am feeling particularly patriotic today. I will wear the same attire to an inauguration party tonight after work (in an hour or so, that is.)

I'm surpised I didn't get any flak for lack of pocket square. I deserved it.

Looking good, everyone.

Matt


----------



## Kingsfield

Inauguration Day Prep
================
Southwick navy suit
BB white Anisley collar dress shirt
Vineyard Vines red flags and stars tie
Alden 9071 black shell-cord cap toe bals and matching belt
BB white pocket square


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

-Press Shaggy Dog sweater
-Brooks tattersall sport shirt 
-J Crew jeans
-Clark's desert boots
-Goldwater '64 button


----------



## jhcam8

dandypauper said:


> Bought this tie from forum member (well, the Fashion Forum anyway) Carl Goldberg of CEGO quite a while ago and couldn't really find a way to wear it. Feeling patriotic today, so I think it works.


*Looking good, DP - great day to wear a patriotic tie.*



Jovan said:


> Not pictured: Pea coat with Obama pin in top buttonhole.


*Very nice sweater, shirt and tie, Jovan!*



mcarthur said:


>


*Smooth as always, Mac.*

*It's a distinct pleasure to be associated with such a distinguished group - thank you gentlemen and Andy!*


----------



## mcarthur

^Jim,
Thank you


----------



## Vita Su Misura

At a function last week. An early Spring warmth that I welcome.










And the shoes of course...apologies for the bad iPhone photo!


----------



## randomdude

Hit a couple of inauguration parties tonight:

Orvis (blue donkeys, natch) - yes I know they're for summer but hey, what better time to wear them?
BB white OCBD
BB #1 stripe, burgundy
Press gray herringbone tweed
burgundy Sebago Cayman II penny loafers

Yes we did!


----------



## mjo_1

Please excuse the mirror....I need to do some cleaning.










BB 3/2 blazer
LE OCBD, yellow
J. Crew tie
LE khakis
Press belt
AE waldens

Michael


----------



## stfu

It was a gray morning so I wore my big, heavy, vintage Harris Tweed sack.



Honey/Wheat colored Harris Tweed
LE OCBD
Kent Wang Linen Square(unintentionally rakish)
PRL stripe tie
PRL Stone chinos(hidden)
Sebago loafers(hidden)


----------



## PorterSq

35-Foxtrot said:


> -Press Shaggy Dog sweater
> -Brooks tattersall sport shirt
> -J Crew jeans
> -Clark's desert boots
> -Goldwater '64 button


Sounds good. Actually, it sounds like you're Patrick's long lost brother. Do you guys know each other?


----------



## mjo_1

Looking good everyone.

VSM - Great ensemble!
stfu - Love the jacket! Wish I could find one like that.


Good day,

Michael


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Very dapper VSM and MJO  Well done!


----------



## Jovan

Thank you, jhcam8.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
Optimo midnight blue fedora
A-PTB


----------



## mcarthur

HF blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
SF-pc
HF cords
Optimo rust fedora
A- chukkas


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Malo sweater
Brioni cords
NM belt
NM socks
Ferragamo ankle boots


----------



## Sir Royston

Yesterdays attire ( As I forgot to post it yesterday!!)
Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
Added to
Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
Bookster cords,
Lewin Wool tie,
Churchs oxblood brogues..
RBH


----------



## xcubbies

mcarthur said:


> HF blazer
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> SF-pc
> HF cords
> Optimo rust fedora
> A- chukkas


The towel doesn't go with the rest of your outfit.


----------



## jhcam8

Sir Royston said:


>


Sir R - (I meant to post here) - Very Brit-Trad and very nice!


----------



## Thomas Hart

Sir Royston said:


> Yesterdays attire ( As I forgot to post it yesterday!!)
> Today, decided to sport my new Bladen Tweed Jacket and Chrysalis field coat
> Just picked them up this week from the local Gunsmiths and love them!
> Added to
> Cordings Tattersall Shirt,
> Bookster cords,
> Lewin Wool tie,
> Churchs oxblood brogues..
> RBH


Well done! Anglo-Trad is my favorite style of clothing, and you pull it off perfectly. I, myself have trouble pulling it off and not seeming just plain old British.


----------



## Thomas Hart

*First Post*

My outfit is only semi-Trad today. And I feel rather timid going after Sir Roy. Sorry about the blurry pics my camera is rather low cheap.

BB Advantage Chinos (sadly, no cuff, as they were out of longer pants that would be capable of having them)
BB broadcloth button down
Saks cashmere sweatshirt-y crewneck


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
SF-pc
Ballin cords
Optimo buckskin fedora
A- chukkas


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Thomas Hart said:


> My outfit is only semi-Trad today. And I feel rather timid going after Sir Roy. Sorry about the blurry pics my camera is rather low cheap.
> 
> BB Advantage Chinos (sadly, no cuff, as they were out of longer pants that would be capable of having them)
> BB broadcloth button down
> Saks cashmere sweatshirt-y crewneck...


That is one cool look TH. Brilliant sweater too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni sweater
NM belt
Germano cords
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafer


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM polo
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Brioni belt
Barneys monkstraps
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Thomas Hart

Moose Maclennan said:


> That is one cool look TH. Brilliant sweater too.


Why thank you, Moose.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Tse sweater
Kleinberg belt
DG pant
Pantherella socks
Grenson balmorals
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## anglophile23

A good weekend for clothes for me

Saturday night at the Opera
MTM midnight blue dj
Marcella turn down collar shirt
vintage studs and cufflinks
Kent Wang ps
Albert Thurston braces
panterella socks
BB opera pumps

Sunday lunching with my father at the University Club

Christy's trilby
grey herringbone jacket
tan cords
blue Gitman bros shirt
BB red #1 stripe tie
tan sweatervest
RL sock with pheasants on
AE Lexingtons in chilli


----------



## Sir Royston

Thank you everyone
With the kind words that I have received I shall have to post here more often!!
RBH


----------



## Calvin500

My late grandfather's cufflinks (RIP, SFL). Today I am a cufflink virgin no more.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

Calvin500 said:


> My late grandfather's cufflinks (RIP, SFL). Today I am a cufflink virgin no more.


I've worn a pair of my grandfather's regularly for the last 25 years. One of the nicest memories you can have.


----------



## Calvin500

Moose Maclennan said:


> I've worn a pair of my grandfather's regularly for the last 25 years. One of the nicest memories you can have.


It really is great. I threw on a tiebar of his too, and a paisley pocket square that could easily have been his. I'm really turning into my gramps.


----------



## ConservativeFellow

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> Tse sweater
> Kleinberg belt
> DG pant
> Pantherella socks
> Grenson balmorals
> Creed cologne
> Piaget watch


:icon_pale:


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
Optimo walnut fedora
A-LWB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Malo sweater
NM belt
Kiton pant
NM socks
Timberland boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ron_A

Navy Suit
White Pinpoint BD
BB #1 Stripe Tie
Alden Tassel Loafers


----------



## ConservativeFellow

:thumbs-up:


----------



## cycliste1

*Swell*

Nice classic combo Ron. Isn't there something so reassuring about knowing that a look will never go out of style? Tomorrow or the next day I am going to rock my new burgundy BB#1 bowtie with a blue button down.

Jon



Ron_A said:


> Navy Suit
> White Pinpoint BD
> BB #1 Stripe Tie
> Alden Tassel Loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Ron,
Looking good. Consider a pocket square


----------



## Ron_A

Thanks, Jon and Mac.

Mac - I only occasionally wear a pocket square during the week, but I wear one 100% of the time at weddings and other social functions.

Today:










Blue OCBD
BB #1 Stripe Burgundy Tie 
Navy Chalk Stripe Suite (JAB - not a 3/2 sack - sorry)

Nothing too exciting, but illustrative of my typical "uniform" during the work week.


----------



## dandypauper

A very casual day in the office, so I decided to have some fun with it.




























Gray shawl collar sweater (H&M)
Red uni-stripe OCBD (JCrew)
Navy/blue repp stripe with crests from some club I was never invited to (JCrew)
Levis 501 Raw Selvedge Shrink-to-fit
My favorite sneakers, kind of a combination of Chuck Taylor Hi-tops and Alden 405s; ok, some would say they just look like Campers, which they do but which they aren't.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
Optimo tobacco brown fedora
A-tassels


----------



## PorterSq

dandypauper said:


> A very casual day in the office, so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray shawl collar sweater (H&M)
> Red uni-stripe OCBD (JCrew)
> Navy/blue repp stripe with crests from some club I was never invited to (JCrew)
> Levis 501 Raw Selvedge Shrink-to-fit
> My favorite sneakers, kind of a combination of Chuck Taylor Hi-tops and Alden 405s; ok, some would say they just look like Campers, which they do but which they aren't.


You've piqued my interest. What kind of sneakers are they? Also, I like the floor - those tiles have a neat art deco appearance.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
LP scarf
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci ankle boots
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## dandypauper

PorterSq said:


> You've piqued my interest. What kind of sneakers are they? Also, I like the floor - those tiles have a neat art deco appearance.


Thanks. The floor comment is funny since it is probably original Art Deco tiling. I inherited my office from its previous occupant with what I assume is the original decor: dark red heavily textured wallpaper, wall-to-wall carpeting, very heavy furniture and a desk chair that is virtually useless if you want to type on the computer and maintain a decent posture (I'm sitting in it right now, and my neck is killing me.) Anyway, I purchased the shoes at Zara in Israel a few years ago. I don't know if they carried them at Zara here, since I was living there at the time. I will try to post more pictures later, but they're basically brown leather hi-tops with some layering and stitching on the side that makes them interesting, but not over-decorated. I wore through the heels pretty quickly and had them replaced and also tore the laces. I couldn't find the same lace, but found a flat lace that is darker brown, which works for now, but I'd like the matching, lighter lace like the one that came on them. Thanks for the interest; I'll try to post some more pics later.
Matt


----------



## Jovan

dandypauper, I really like that sweater. Simple enough to not look dated in a few years.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
RLP cords
Optimo midnight blue fedora
A-LHS


----------



## Ron_A

White OCBD
RLP Club Tie
Navy Suit 
Linen Square
Alden for BB Black Tassel Loafers


----------



## ardbeg1977

*First Timer*

Hi, this is my first time posting in the What are you wearing section. Comments appreciated.

A very snowy cold day in NE Ohio:
BB tattersall BD shirt
BB #1 striped tie
Banana Rep. V-neck
BB trousers

Camera-phone in the work restroom--not great photography

Shoes-unseen-Eccos (not terribly trady, but with the weather and no bean boots...)


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

ardbeg1977 said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting in the What are you wearing section. Comments appreciated.
> 
> A very snowy cold day in NE Ohio:
> BB tattersall BD shirt
> BB #1 striped tie
> Banana Rep. V-neck
> BB trousers
> 
> Camera-phone in the work restroom--not great photography
> 
> Shoes-unseen-Eccos (not terribly trady, but with the weather and no bean boots...)


Looks good. Love the tie!


----------



## mcarthur

Ron,
Nice looking attire


----------



## Pentheos

ardbeg1977 said:


> Hi, this is my first time posting in the What are you wearing section. Comments appreciated.
> 
> A very snowy cold day in NE Ohio:
> BB tattersall BD shirt
> BB #1 striped tie
> Banana Rep. V-neck
> BB trousers
> 
> Camera-phone in the work restroom--not great photography
> 
> Shoes-unseen-Eccos (not terribly trady, but with the weather and no bean boots...)


Button your shirt.


----------



## jhcam8

Pentheos said:


> Button your shirt.


Can't - collar's too tight.


----------



## ardbeg1977

Pentheos said:


> Button your shirt.


See now, this makes me wonder. I was sporting that "I'm snappy, but I don't need to impress you with my shirt buttoned" look. 
The prep school rather than Ivy League feel. While I would never leave my shirt unbuttoned with a coat on, I was thinking with the sweater it was okay. Yes? No? Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## jhcam8

Moose - I don't know if you're looking for comments - but, _disheveled_ comes to mind. (And, it's the middle of winter!)


----------



## Ron_A

ardbeg1977 said:


> See now, this makes me wonder. I was sporting that "I'm snappy, but I don't need to impress you with my shirt buttoned" look.
> The prep school rather than Ivy League feel. While I would never leave my shirt unbuttoned with a coat on, I was thinking with the sweater it was okay. Yes? No? Thoughts? Thanks.


FWIW, I usually button my top button, but don't think it's a big deal to leave it unbuttoned unless you're in court or an important meeting, etc. With the casual look (under a sweater,etc.) it looks fine.


----------



## randomdude

Ron_A said:


> White OCBD
> RLP Club Tie
> Navy Suit
> Linen Square
> Alden for BB Black Tassel Loafers


Nice tie! Wasn't a forum member (Reddington?) selling this tie a while back? I took a long look at it before I passed.


----------



## randomdude

Nice jacket Moose! Where is it from?


----------



## Ron_A

randomdude said:


> Nice tie! Wasn't a forum member (Reddington?) selling this tie a while back? I took a long look at it before I passed.


Thanks randomdude (and thanks Mac for your comment, as well). I believe that Reddington was selling this tie a while back, although I purchased mine at a RL Polo outlet store. I am a bit leery of wearing ties with "faux" crests, but I like this one.


----------



## Reddington

randomdude said:


> Nice tie! Wasn't a forum member (Reddington?) selling this tie a while back?


Yes, and it's still available. :icon_smile_wink: (https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=89946).

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
BJ belt
CK socks
Ferragamo balmorals
Creed Portugal
Tiffany watch


----------



## Moose Maclennan

randomdude said:


> Nice jacket Moose! Where is it from?


Thanks! That's J. Press.


----------



## PorterSq

ardbeg1977 said:


> The prep school rather than Ivy League feel.


What's this mean? In my days in the Ivy league, I didn't yell "go back to Exeter" when I saw someone with an unbuttoned top button. Should I have?

As an aside, I love your shirt/tie/sweater combo. I noticed, but didn't see anything wrong, with the unbuttoned top button.


----------



## clemsontiger

dandypauper said:


> A very casual day in the office, so I decided to have some fun with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray shawl collar sweater (H&M)


Matt,

I really like the shawl collar on this sweater.


----------



## ardbeg1977

PorterSq said:


> What's this mean? In my days in the Ivy league, I didn't yell "go back to Exeter" when I saw someone with an unbuttoned top button. Should I have?
> 
> * No, but I love the picture. That cracked me up. What I meant was that when I was 15 and had to wear a tie it always wound up open-necked and slightly askew. When I got to college and grew up more I realized that ties were special and not nooses and could actually be pulled all the way up. *
> 
> As an aside, I love your shirt/tie/sweater combo. I noticed, but didn't see anything wrong, with the unbuttoned top button.


* I appreciate that. Thanks.*


----------



## Ron_A

Sorry if these posts are getting redundant -- I guess I like to wear a lot of BD shirts and repp ties.

White Pinpoint OCBD
BS Regimental Tie
Navy Pinstripe Suit


----------



## dandypauper

Jovan and Blake,
Thanks for the compliments on the sweater. Saw it at H&M and thought the same things you guys did!

Today:




























BB Blazer: Sack, 2 patch pockets.
Hiltl flannel pants, a slightly grayish brown.
Uniqlo OCBD, white
JCrew repp stripe tie, green with blue
Central watch strap (blue-white) on a Timex
My favorite socks, through which I ripped a major hole while putting them on this morning! They'll barely stay up now, I fear.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Dandypauper, I really like the BB blazer -- looking sharp today.


----------



## clemsontiger

Matt,

Great look again today. Throw in a pocket square some time.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BG sweater
LP scarf
NM gloves
KS belt
Zegna pant
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Thomas Hart

Is that the current olive poplin they have on sale? I didn't like the look on their website but, this looks excellent.

I just checked the site and it's not available in my size, oh well.


----------



## AldenPyle

Great looks fellas. Keep'em fllying.


----------



## Beefeater

ardbeg1977 said:


> See now, this makes me wonder. I was sporting that "I'm snappy, but I don't need to impress you with my shirt buttoned" look.
> The prep school rather than Ivy League feel. While I would never leave my shirt unbuttoned with a coat on, I was thinking with the sweater it was okay. Yes? No? Thoughts? Thanks.


That's exactly what I thought you were going for with the sweater, and I think it's fine. I like the relaxed component that Moose brings to the table as well, especially having the stones to go sans belt. Kind of like, it's 5 o'clock and time for the pub. It's a good reminder for me not to take it so seriously.


----------



## Reddington




----------



## TMMKC

^Nice, Reddington. Gotta love the "Kansas Highway" square fold on the PS!


----------



## ardbeg1977

Beefeater said:


> That's exactly what I thought you were going for with the sweater, and I think it's fine. I like the relaxed component that Moose brings to the table as well, especially having the stones to go sans belt. Kind of like, it's 5 o'clock and time for the pub. It's a good reminder for me not to take it so seriously.


Thanks for the input Beefeater.

On a separate note I was trying to decide what to wear today and realized that some of my BB "makers" ties have gold writing on the tag and a few have silver. Is there a difference in the ties? Are they from different lines? All say "Woven in England Made in USA"?

Thanks.


----------



## Ron_A

Nice looks, gentlemen.












White Pinpoint BD (collar roll looks a little weird in pic)
Navy Blazer
BB Argyll & Sutherland Tie
LE Charcoal Flat Front Trousers
JC Argyles
Paul Stuart Shell Cordovan Loafers


----------



## Reddington

TMMKC said:


> ^Nice, Reddington. Gotta love the "Kansas Highway" square fold on the PS!


Thank you sir.


----------



## ardbeg1977

Ron_A said:


> Nice looks, gentlemen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White Pinpoint BD (collar roll looks a little weird in pic)
> Navy Blazer
> BB Argyll & Sutherland Tie
> LE Charcoal Flat Front Trousers
> JC Argyles
> Paul Stuart Shell Cordovan Loafers


Ron--Love the tie--very smart.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Portoland gloves
Zegna sweater
NM belt
Brioni cords
Zegna socks
Barneys balmorals
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

[/quote]

This is fantastic. Would you please give some details regarding make, color, etc. of the jacket and trousers.


----------



## AldenPyle

This is fantastic. Would you please give some details regarding make, color, etc. of the jacket and trousers.[/quote]
Thanks.
Gray J.Press Donegal Mist Tweed from HartMarx
Jantzen OCBD
RL Polo unlined wool tie
Tan BB Cavalry Twills (tapered to 16")
AE Holbrooks - These feature heavily in the rotation this winter, they are plain toe, rubber sole bluchers in Chromexcel (i.e. boat shoe leather). Rugged as all get out wo dressing down a sportcoat.


----------



## dshell

AldenPyle said:


> Great looks fellas. Keep'em fllying.


Superb! I'll admit it: lately I've been thinking about straying from the trad staples, considering something with darts for waist suppression, etc. But you capture the whole aesthetic, with its effortlessness and its timeless american cool right there. Thank you AP, you've reminded me what its all about.

I recently read Manton's book. In it he makes it seem as if the silhouette (and suppliers like Press) belong nowhere else but in a museum. As if people who subscribe to this look are longing for some past age, or playing at some eccentric dress-up. Well, I submit your post as a counter-example. Lately I've been spending a greater proportion of my time browsing the fashion forum and other fora dedicated to a more up-to-date look. But I have the feeling that that if you showed up somewhere dressed as in the picture, paradoxically, it would be you who would date the dress style of those subscribers to fashion rather than the other way around. It is a remarkable thing.

Is that thermodynamics on the white board?


----------



## P Hudson

AldenPyle,

Thanks for the details. I'm glad I asked about colour because I would have never picked your jacket to be grey.

As stupid as this may sound to you guys up there, I'm wishing for some cool weather so I could wear my BB or Southwick sacks. I've got more and better jackets for cool weather than warm, and your posts have really inspired me.

Thanks also for the comments on the shoes. I'm a big fan of AE, esp those that offer something outside the norm, so found it very interesting.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
LP polo
MD belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Kiton suit
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
Kleinberg belt
CK socks
Ferragamo bluchers
VW cologne
Concord watch


----------



## AldenPyle

dshell said:


> Superb!
> 
> Is that thermodynamics on the white board?


Thanks. I don't think that is thermodynamics, but I admit that I dont really know what thermodynamics is (beyond being a branch of physics).









Press B&W Herringbone (by Southwick)
Yellow David's Shirts OCBD
Press Pink Elephants Club Tie
Press Covert Twill (kind of grey/green) 
Black AE Bradley Split Toe


----------



## Ron_A

Yesterday (casual Super Bowl Sunday):
LE Royal Stewart Tartan Plaid BD
BB Lambswool Crewneck Sweater
LE Custom Jeans
LLB Rubber Mocs


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> Yesterday (casual Super Bowl Sunday):
> LE Royal Stewart Tartan Plaid BD
> BB Lambswool Crewneck Sweater
> LE Custom Jeans
> LLB Rubber Mocs


Nice...

Perfect Upper-Midwest Winter Weekend Casual.

Hope your team won.:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's how I roll when I feel horrible:

Press jacket, BB ocbd, LLB sweater vest, LLB lined chinos, Ralph's Famous Fair Isle Sox, scarf, gloves from Press. No name pocket square I suspect began life as a napkin. Strap on Timex from Central. Bean dress rustic loafers.


----------



## cycliste1

Well played Patrick.


----------



## ProvidenceFriar

Attended a wedding on Saturday. Tried to pour myself some water after downing scotch all night. Better luck next time.

Southwick 3/2 sack
Robert Talbott tie
White linen PS
Black Sanders wingtips


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino leather hoodie
LP scarf
NM gloves
BR sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
JL loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## closerlook

Patrick,
That outfit made my day.
Very well done.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Patrick: As observed by "closerlook", I to am taken with your outfit...that is one incredible jacket you are sporting! However, I must ask, is that a "holly leaf" pattern that I note on your socks? 

PS: Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's how I roll when I feel horrible:
> 
> Press jacket, BB ocbd, LLB sweater vest, LLB lined chinos, Ralph's Famous Fair Isle Sox, scarf, gloves from Press. No name pocket square I suspect began life as a napkin. Strap on Timex from Central. Bean dress rustic loafers.


Well-done, Patrick...another classic from NW CT.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Patrick: As observed by "closerlook", I to am taken with your outfit...that is one incredible jacket you are sporting! However, I must ask, is that a "holly leaf" pattern that I note on your socks?
> 
> PS: Hope you are feeling better!


Festive holiday barbed wire. We're very faux-rustic here.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP sweater
NM scarf
NM gloves
Fleming belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Ron_A

White Pinpoint Point Collar Shirt
LE Tie (Red w/ Navy Dots)
Navy Suit


----------



## Reddington

Some recent photos...........


----------



## Ron_A

^ Some great looks, Reddington. I like the LLB Norwegian sweater with the down vest -- makes me wish my LLB sweater fit me.


----------



## dshell

I think this works particularly well:



Reddington said:


> Some recent photos...........


In your trousers, do you have one pleat forward and the other reversed?


----------



## clemsontiger

Orvis Tweed Jacket
RL Waistcoat
Eitenne Aignere Tie (From my father's collection)
AE Park Avenue's from Patrick


----------



## mcarthur

Red CT and Ron,
Nice looking attire


----------



## P Hudson

This is my first attempt at uploading some pictures. It was harder to get the photo than I expected. Maybe next time they will be better, or at least bigger.

J Press 3-2 sack (hopsack?)
BB ppcbd
Briar Tie, somewhat frayed, English made
RL tissue chino (its hot here), self-turnup 
Timex on Central #5.
AE Hanover, brown










Please don't ask me to try a pocket square. We're between terms, when it is rare for people to even wear shoes. I was way over the top as it was. I save squares for when people are in work mode. Apart from that, fire away.


----------



## P Hudson

...trying again to get the right picture sizing.





By the way, the BB pinpoint is a red university stripe. It is much more vivid than a ocbd, but still looks pink from a distance.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

PRL Blue uni stripe OCBD
PRL Saddle Leather belt (match the mocs)
PRL Khaki Chinos Flat front not cuffed
Heavy wool socks
Bean Boot Mocs
Timex on Central navy, yellow, red

Patagonia Snap-T


----------



## Ron_A

P Hudson said:


> ...trying again to get the right picture sizing.
> 
> By the way, the BB pinpoint is a red university stripe. It is much more vivid than a ocbd, but still looks pink from a distance.


P Hudson - This is a good look. I like to wear a U stripe OCBD with a repp tie. Considering that people there rarely even wear shoes "between terms" (not sure exactly what that means), you certainly must stand out as one of the best-dressed chaps around.


----------



## Ron_A

AdamsSutherland said:


> PRL Blue uni stripe OCBD
> PRL Saddle Leather belt (match the mocs)
> PRL Khaki Chinos Flat front not cuffed
> Heavy wool socks
> Bean Boot Mocs
> Timex on Central navy, yellow, red
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T


If you're wearing a navy Patagonia Snap-T, then it sounds like you're wearing (more or less) my typical weekend outfit.


----------



## Moose Maclennan

P Hudson said:


> ...
> Please don't ask me to try a pocket square. We're between terms, when it is rare for people to even wear shoes. I was way over the top as it was. I save squares for when people are in work mode. Apart from that, fire away.


I prefer the cleaner look without the pocket square. Looking good!


----------



## video2

clemsontiger said:


> Orvis Tweed Jacket
> RL Waistcoat
> Eitenne Aignere Tie (From my father's collection)
> AE Park Avenue's from Patrick


Wow, like Godfather


----------



## The Louche

clemsontiger said:


> Orvis Tweed Jacket
> RL Waistcoat
> Eitenne Aignere Tie (From my father's collection)
> AE Park Avenue's from Patrick


Nice. But those don't look like any Park Aves I've ever seen. Maybe 5th Aves or Byrons?


----------



## clemsontiger

The Louche said:


> Nice. But those don't look like any Park Aves I've ever seen. Maybe 5th Aves or Byrons?


Yeah they're Fifth, I made a mistake.


----------



## Ron_A

The Louche said:


> Nice. But those don't look like any Park Aves I've ever seen. Maybe 5th Aves or Byrons?


Blake, they might be 5th Aves(?) Here is a picture of my AE 5th Aves that I recently bought from AlanC (sorry for the poor picture quality).


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the encouraging words. My institution works on a 2 semester, 4 term system. So we're just coming out of our "summer vacation". My colleagues are often wearing flip flops, shorts, and t shirts at this time of year, even during orientation lectures and the like. I was itching to wear the Press sack, so I went with it. Next week I'll give my first lectures of the year, so I'll feel less conspicuous when I wear what I like: I might even, weather permitting, break out a tweed as a salute to the endurance of my cold weather trad friends.


----------



## Patrick06790

So today I tried pairing this Harvard Coop suit with a spread collar and narrow tie...

This would work better if I was three inches taller and the same weight. But I'm not, so what the hell.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Zegna pants
RLPL belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Nice blazers, RonA and PHudson!


----------



## P Hudson

Huge pictures from a more casual day. Any advice on the best resolution would be appreciated.

Madras shirt, made in whatever they are calling Madras nowdays, PRL.

Old Khakis by Polo Jean Company.

AE Sheldons, I think. Possibly my first AEs from Ebay, and still a favourite. Probably the only saddles in Australia.

Old Timex on Central Strap.


----------



## Scoundrel

Brooks Brothers


----------



## AldenPyle

Brown Southwick Douglas Tweed
Blue Jantzen OC3BD
Green Brooks University Tie
Black Watch Pendleton Wool Slacks
Suede AE Hancock


----------



## deandbn

kitonbrioni said:


> Valentino leather hoodie
> LP scarf
> NM gloves
> BR sweater
> TB belt
> Kiton pant
> Pantherella socks
> JL loafers
> ADP cologne
> Piaget watch


Would look a lot better if the trouser length were adjusted by a tailor.


----------



## Reddington

Ron_A said:


> ^ Some great looks, Reddington. I like the LLB Norwegian sweater with the down vest -- makes me wish my LLB sweater fit me.





mcarthur said:


> Red CT and Ron,
> Nice looking attire





dshell said:


> I think this works particularly well:
> In your trousers, do you have one pleat forward and the other reversed?


Thank you gentlemen. 
dshell, no. It's just a the result of un-pressed wool trousers and hands in the pockets. 
Cheers.


----------



## Reddington

Ron_A said:


>





Patrick06790 said:


>





clemsontiger said:


>





Patrick06790 said:


>





AldenPyle said:


>


Now that's what I call _Trad_. Nice work gents.


----------



## DocHolliday

Here's today. The winter sun bleached the pics -- the sweater's slightly lighter than a navy -- and all the details and texture are lost. Ah well.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

^ Doc Holliday, well done. I especially love the square. Care to share its provenance?


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks, Pleasant. The square is cotton, and I'm thinking in its former life it might have been a lady's hankerchief. It's easily the most versatile square I own.


----------



## Cowtown

Great look Doc.


----------



## Reddington

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc, Outstanding. Very well done.

Can you tell us about the jacket?

Cheers.


----------



## clemsontiger

^I agree with Reddington, nice look Doc.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

clemsontiger said:


> ^I agree with Reddington, nice look Doc.


+1 I think it looks great too!


----------



## heimskringla

Pink OCBD
LE plain front cuffed khakis
Green/navy stripe American Living from JCP tie
LE navy cotton V-neck


----------



## playdohh22

AldenPyle said:


> Brown Southwick Douglas Tweed
> Blue Jantzen OC3BD
> Green Brooks University Tie
> Black Watch Pendleton Wool Slacks
> Suede AE Hancock


AP- well done. the jacket looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna polo
DeVecchi belt
Oxxford pant
Armani socks
DE bluchers
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Untilted

docHolliday = one of the best dressers on forum.


----------



## Tonyp

playdohh22 said:


> AP- well done. the jacket looks great.


nice coat and slacks. I noticed that the tongue of your shoe is flipped underpartially. does that feel odd? also, it looks like you have a PS but it is inside the pocket of your jacket too far down.


----------



## Beefeater

*Sunny & 70 in Dallas*

But cool enough this morning for a tweed:

















Orvis Highland Tweed 3/2. 
J. Crew pink Uni Stripe
J. Crew chinos
LLB Rustic loafers
Timex w/BB strap.

Ditched the coat by noon, too warm!


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks guys.








Brooks Sack
Brooks #1 Stripe University Tie
Lavender Jantzen OC3BD
Corbin Grey Worsted 
AE Slater Long Wings


----------



## DocHolliday

Reddington said:


> Doc, Outstanding. Very well done.
> 
> Can you tell us about the jacket?
> 
> Cheers.


It's a vintage sack I picked up in the Trad exchange. The tag calls it "The Madisonaire," which I find very charming.

Thanks for the kind words, guys.


----------



## Ron_A

Doc - I'm late to the party, but your ensemble certainly is worthy of all the accolades.

AP - I like the blackwatch trousers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jack1425

Have not posted in a while, awaiting what is supposed to be a rather nice weekend in the Hudson Valley..!

Harris Tweed
JCrew sweater
LLB Uni-stripe Oxford (surprisingly nice for the price)
BB Flannels
BB Argyles
BB ps
AE Waldens
Simple Timex w/ Smart Turnout Band (RWF)


----------



## Ron_A

Blue OCBD
LE Tie
Navy Blazer
LE Charcoal Dress Trousers
Alden Tassels (563)
Timex on BB Grossgrain Strap (Argyll & Sutherland Colors)

Have a great weekend, all!


----------



## Jack1425

Okay, changing my mind as the bride changed our venue.. 

Switched out the tweed for this BB sack & the Walden's for Cordo Longwings..:icon_smile_big:

Note: Mac, I will not leave without a p/s..


----------



## Jack1425

Ron_A said:


> Blue OCBD
> LE Tie
> Navy Blazer
> LE Charcoal Dress Trousers
> Alden Tassels (563)
> Timex on BB Grossgrain Strap (Argyll & Sutherland Colors)
> 
> Have a great weekend, all!


Ron, very nice sir...


----------



## Ron_A

Jack1425 said:


> Ron, very nice sir...


Thanks, Jack. Looking good yourself (like the BB sack).


----------



## Reddington

BB 3/2 sack
BB burgundy uni-stripe OCBD
PRL trousers
PRL socks
AE Reddings (chili)


----------



## srivats

AldenPyle, amazing sack ... I love your posts. You really got the trad look pat down!

May I ask to what length you usually cuff your pants to? I do 1.5 or 1.75 inches and I think yours are a bit more than that. They look fantastic.


----------



## mcarthur

Jack, Ron and Red
Good looking attire


----------



## Beefeater

Nice socks, Reddington. Shoes ain't bad either.


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Jack, Ron and Red
> Good looking attire





Beefeater said:


> Nice socks, Reddington. Shoes ain't bad either.


Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## kitonbrioni

February 7, 2009
Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

February 8, 2009
Brioni coat
Kiton suit
Gucci scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
IB tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
RLPL ankle boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ron_A

mcarthur said:


> Jack, Ron and Red
> Good looking attire


Thanks, Mac.


----------



## clemsontiger

J Press glen-plaid 3/2 sack
Gitman OCBD
BB bow
Kent Wang PS (a little hint of spring weather here in NOLA)
BB Argyles
Old (read vintage) pair of Burgendy 933 Aldens from the Bay


----------



## Calvin500

^^ Nice, Clemson. Very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

CT,
Nice looking attire. Consider a mac procedure on your shoes


----------



## AldenPyle

srivats said:


> AldenPyle, amazing sack ... I love your posts. You really got the trad look pat down!
> 
> May I ask to what length you usually cuff your pants to? I do 1.5 or 1.75 inches and I think yours are a bit more than that. They look fantastic.


Thanks. 1.75 but I am short.

Excellent outfit, Clemson.


----------



## jhcam8

AldenPyle said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Sack
> Brooks #1 Stripe University Tie
> Lavender Jantzen OC3BD
> Corbin Grey Worsted
> AE Slater Long Wings


Sharp outfit, AP - what's on the end of your tie bar?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Ramano balmorals
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## hbs midwest

*Mom's Funeral: Saturday, February 7, 2009*

Spent most of the trip to California in Lee Riders and PRL golfers--until the service:
BB OCBD--white, starched
BS School Tie--Nashotah House Seminary (wine, navy, deep gold)
JPress charcoal worsted 3/2 suit, 1.625" cuffs, no break
Bass Cordovan shade leather belt
Charcoal wool dress socks
AE shell Cordovan #8 Cambridge wingtip brogues
PS--white linen, starched

Our sixten-year-old son was a pallbearer:
BB PPBD--white
BB Regt--Brigade of Guards
LE school uniform khakis
Army dress belt, polished brass buckle
LE school uniform blazer--navy
BB Argylls--Burgundy/navy/gold; light blue rakers
JAB/Alden tassel loafers (mine, 1990 vintage)--Cordovan color calf
PS--white linen, starched

Made it back to Wauwatosa yesterday--all three of us survived the trip...sorta.

Enjoy the week, all!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

...BTW, great ensembles in my absence, gentlemen--keep it up!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

hbs midwest said:


> ...BTW, great ensembles in my absence, gentlemen--keep it up!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Condolences, hbs.


----------



## Ron_A

^ My condolences on your loss, HBS.


----------



## Joe Beamish

BB corduroy sack
BB shirt
Unbranded wool knit tie
(not pictured) Calvin Klein medium grey wool pants
(not pictured) SAS pennies
(not pictured) J Crew grey argyles (with blue and red matching shirt/tie)


----------



## hbs midwest

Thanks for your expressions of sympathy, gentlemen; Mom was 99 and had been battling Alzheimer's for over 20 years. It's been a long good-bye.

hbs


----------



## CMDC

Time for my maiden post. I've been lurking for a while, learning quite a bit so thanks all for the inspiration. Anyhow, today:

Press 3/2 sack tweed
Blue ocbd
Church's tie
Vintage Omega Seamaster w/Press strap


----------



## Jack1425

Hbs.. I too wish to add my sympathies with the rest. I am Sir, most very sorry for your loss..

Jack



hbs midwest said:


> Thanks for your expressions of sympathy, gentlemen; Mom was 99 and had been battling Alzheimer's for over 20 years. It's been a long good-bye.
> 
> hbs


----------



## Jack1425

CMDC said:


> Time for my maiden post. I've been lurking for a while, learning quite a bit so thanks all for the inspiration. Anyhow, today:
> 
> Press 3/2 sack tweed
> Blue ocbd
> Church's tie
> Vintage Omega Seamaster w/Press strap


CM,

Welcome aboard and well done.. Like the press strap.. And watch of course :icon_smile:


----------



## jph712

Sort of my standard 'uniform' for working at a Metal Service Center.

Blue OCBD, fresh from dryer.
Lands End khakis 
Royden Shotshell Belt
LL Bean dark brown on medium brown saddles, freshly resoled. these shoes must be 10+ years old.
Plus, my Swiss Army with a new Hadley-Roma Brown oil-tan strap.


----------



## hbs midwest

CMDC said:


> Time for my maiden post. I've been lurking for a while, learning quite a bit so thanks all for the inspiration. Anyhow, today:
> 
> Press 3/2 sack tweed
> Blue ocbd
> Church's tie
> Vintage Omega Seamaster w/Press strap


Wow!

Nice maiden post--great coordination of red/orange/green/brownish tones.

Approve.

Welcome to the neighbourhood!

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni polo
KS belt
Valentini cords
Armani socks
CH loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## clemsontiger

Welcome CMDC. 

Well done.


----------



## P Hudson

Quiet day wearing: 
vintage (60s?) J Press Navy 3/2 sack, soft as pajamas
BB blue/white Reverse Bengal stripe OCBD
Brighton belt
LE brassy brown khakis
AE Sheldons
Timex on Central #5


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> BB corduroy sack
> BB shirt
> Unbranded wool knit tie
> (not pictured) Calvin Klein medium grey wool pants
> (not pictured) SAS pennies
> (not pictured) J Crew grey argyles (with blue and red matching shirt/tie)


Great look but you forgot to identify the specs! I've realized that age has at last caught up with my once-vaunted 20/20s, so its something I've been thinking about.



CMDC said:


>


Great look.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC,
Welcome to the forum. Consider a pocket square


----------



## PorterSq

CMDC,

Fantastic!


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP, thank you. Those specs are from a shop called Judith Optical in the city; they are similar to Anglo American 406's -- I just liked these a bit better. I need 'em for distance AND now for reading, too. 

I used to have great vision back in the day; I was always the first guy in the car to read the signs approaching. Not anymore.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks for the kind words so far everyone. I agree on needing a pocket square yesterday. My roster of squares is a bit small so nothing I had seemed to fit. In that vein, does anyone know of any good on-line sources? What I tend to come across at Filene's and other places tends to be hit and miss. Rectified today though. A bit of a hodgepodge:

Press university stripe ocbd thrifted
Vintage Chadwick tie also thrifted
Burgundy merino sweater vest
Camel hair jacket, darted








https://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/cbmurray1972/IMG_6500.jpg


----------



## clemsontiger

CMDC,

Hanauer - bowties.com
Kent Wang - pocketsquared.com


----------



## longwing

I like that Joe Beamish look.


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC said:


> Thanks for the kind words so far everyone. I agree on needing a pocket square yesterday. My roster of squares is a bit small so nothing I had seemed to fit. In that vein, does anyone know of any good on-line sources?


This will sound idiotic, but in thrift shops I often find cotton things that somebody thinks are napkins.

And they might be, but they can work pretty well as pocket squares, and at two bits per I can afford to experiment.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Brioni polo
NM belt
JS pant
Brioni socks
Pirelli loafers
AS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## P Hudson

BB Herringbone brown Tweed, 3/2 sack, patch pockets
Eagle Shirt, OCBD blue bengal stripe
Khaki coloured khakis, self turn-up
Sekonda watch (blue face) on a Central #1
Old, frayed 3" Haband tie: blue and red main stripes with khaki stripe boundaries
AE brown/brown saddles

Last week was almost 100 degrees; today is about 70. It may not be seasonal, but I reached for the tweed anyway. This jacket looks downright old-fashioned--maybe because of the button stance/lapel roll.


----------



## P Hudson

Some visuals to go with the above description.



I don't own one, and could never wear one in Australia, but this jacket almost made me want to sport a bow tie.


----------



## P Hudson

Patrick06790 said:


> This will sound idiotic, but in thrift shops I often find cotton things that somebody thinks are napkins.
> 
> And they might be, but they can work pretty well as pocket squares, and at two bits per I can afford to experiment.


This will sound even more idiotic, but I have some rather unattractive wide ties. I have found that you can cut them just right so that they can go in your top pocket. Pretty desperate, I know, but it has widened my options considerably.


----------



## bluemagic

Coat: Rugby
Jacket: Adam Kimmel (thanks, keykoo)
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Eliot Gant
Trousers: Rugby
Shoes: Bass


----------



## CMDC

Lots of blue today.
BB 3/2 Sack Navy blazer
J Press Blue check pattern shirt
Blue paisley pocket square


----------



## PorterSq

CMDC,

I would go sans pocket square. I say this with no disrespect intended to Mac or some of the other elder statesmen around here, but...I'm not sure a pocket square is trad. As a matter of fact, I think it's not trad. It might look sharp, but if the "TNSIL" look is what you seek, I think you're going off course with a pocket square.


----------



## P Hudson

PorterSq said:


> CMDC,
> 
> I would go sans pocket square. I say this with no disrespect intended to Mac or some of the other elder statesmen around here, but...I'm not sure a pocket square is trad. As a matter of fact, I think it's not trad. It might look sharp, but if the "TNSIL" look is what you seek, I think you're going off course with a pocket square.


I think you're right. If you go here, which for me is just about the final arbiter, you'll see few squares, and the ones you see are generally reserved for more formal attire. E.g. RFK on p.2 wears one with a single (linked) cuff, which is dressier than a French cuff, but goes without in most photos. Most group shots show none, even though that is arguably a more formal occasion.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=47669


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni polo
Bernini belt
Kiton pant
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

I think a pocket square is a definite "trad" option. Perusal of the venerable thread (American Trad Men Photos) shows many a TV fold (and other stylings) -- but certainly not always. And when it shows up, it's usually a plain white hanky. But not always.

Look at the thread. There's JFK with a pocket square. There's RFK with nothing. And so forth.

For me it's a mood thing whether I wear one. Some days it seems right, other days it doesn't.



PorterSq said:


> CMDC,
> 
> I would go sans pocket square. I say this with no disrespect intended to Mac or some of the other elder statesmen around here, but...I'm not sure a pocket square is trad. As a matter of fact, I think it's not trad. It might look sharp, but if the "TNSIL" look is what you seek, I think you're going off course with a pocket square.


----------



## mjo_1

Hudson: That's a great look...Probably one of my favorites on here! Thanks for the inspiration. I'd love to come across a jacket like that.

Keep it up gentlemen!



Michael


----------



## clemsontiger

Heading off to class:



















Transportation:


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Hey! I have the same briefcase -- Hartmann. It rocks.

In other news, I get tired of being the only dude on this board without a cool watch....

Blazer looks great.


----------



## clemsontiger

Joe,

The briefcase just came in the mail today. It's not Hartmann, but Bond Street Ltd. It's an old one I found on the bay for $12 (including shipping). 

The watch is an old Timex I picked up off of the bay as well, nothing special. The grosgrain band is the key.

Here are a few:


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the kind words, Michael. One or two people actually called me professor when I wore it, which is only said tongue-in-cheek here. I felt like they "got it".


----------



## P Hudson

CMDC said:


> Lots of blue today.
> BB 3/2 Sack Navy blazer
> J Press Blue check pattern shirt
> Blue paisley pocket square


CMDC,

I am in awe of what you do with colour. This one, and esp. the previous one, are fantastic without being over the top. Nice eye.

By the way, are those blazer buttons gold? silver? bone???


----------



## cravat

grey cotton twill sports jacket

white/blue windowpane OCBD

bronze M&S cords

(unpicured navy/periwinkle/sky argyle socks)


----------



## P Hudson

Cool and rainy today.

Barakuta
BB uni stripe
Orvis khaki green
Timex on Central #5
AE Sheldons



I don't think it looked as sloppy as this picture suggests.


----------



## Zhivago79

A couple pics from the brief cold streak here in San Francisco. I apologize for the poor photos; it's tough to take pics of yourself, indoors, with bad lighting!



Scottish tweed 3-button jacket, Brooks OCBD, O'Connells Ancient Madder tie, and Henry Poole green silk pocket square.



The rest of the outfit (lots of layers). J. Press wool duffel, BB cashmere scarf in orange/blue plaid, a wool driving cap in brown POW check, Jos A. Bank brown corduroy trousers, and Alden LHS loafers in burgundy shell cordovan.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Zhivago79 said:


> A couple pics from the brief cold streak here in San Francisco. I apologize for the poor photos; it's tough to take pics of yourself, indoors, with bad lighting!
> 
> Scottish tweed 3-button jacket, Brooks OCBD, O'Connells Ancient Madder tie, and Henry Poole green silk pocket square.
> 
> The rest of the outfit (lots of layers). J. Press wool duffel, BB cashmere scarf in orange/blue plaid, a wool driving cap in brown POW check, Jos A. Bank brown corduroy trousers, and Alden LHS loafers in burgundy shell cordovan.


Excellent. Very well done!


----------



## Jack1425

+1 Nicely done Z.. Excellent


----------



## hbs midwest

Jack1425 said:


> +1 Nicely done Z.. Excellent


+2 Add my vote to the approval ratings! Well-done!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## CMDC

PHudson

They're gold buttons. Got the BB 3/2 sack on ebay for $20 so a pretty good find I think. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Ron_A

Looking good, gentlemen.

CT - You look like a young Tom Cruise in those wayfarers. 



















BB Tattersall Shirt
LE Solid Burgundy Tie
Navy Charcoal Stripe Suit
AE 5th Avenues

(I guess today's look is not really too trad, but felt like posting.)


----------



## bluemagic

Thanks for the comments, everyone!










Jacket: Nick Hilton
Tie: brand unknown
Shirt: J. Crew
Belt: Polo
Trousers: J. Crew
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## P Hudson

BlueMagic,

I like your Nick Hilton jacket, and the way you wear it. Have you tried it with a repp tie?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
NM belt
Germano cords
Zegna socks
testoni slip-ons
MJ cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Ron_A

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket
> Brioni polo
> NM belt
> Germano cords
> Zegna socks
> testoni slip-ons
> *MJ cologne*
> Tiffany watch


Nice. Long live His Airness #23!


----------



## AldenPyle

bluemagic said:


>


Some great looks but these especially struck me. Phudson, I think the tie makes that look. Not an obvious match, but looks outstanding.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## cravat

Cold day out there in Finland today.

Blue, navy, gold Hawes and Curtis Tattersall shirt
Periwinkle BB merino polo
Gold unmarked Italian tie with navy pinpoints
Beige Houndstooth unmarked camel hair sports jacket
Chocolate brown BB corduroys


----------



## bluemagic

Coat: Barney's CO-OP (pre-internet clothing forums, sized up 1)
Shirt: J. Crew
Belt: Polo
Trousers: Uniqlo
Socks: Uniqlo
Shoes: Bass

I've decided to try to post something every day, even if just wearing whatever.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
NM belt
DE bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

Just thumbing my nose at Esquire:

BB herringbone jacket, 2 button. I believe this colour was called tawny black.

Blue OCBD

Blue linen trousers

Sekonda watch on a Central #1

AE saddles



I wore this to church and a fellow North American came up and told me he used to have a 3 piece herringbone suit. I'm not sure if he was saying that he liked my jacket or that it looked old fashioned. He proceeded to admire BBs old wool fabric, which is as soft and light as can be.


----------



## clemsontiger

Nice work P.


----------



## cravat

Church outfit

White OCBD
Yellow tie
Pink Merino sweater
Navy Sports Jacket
Grey Herringbone wool pants


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Good looking attire


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> AP,
> Good looking attire


^+1

As always!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Sunday morning--no stunning style statements:
LLB turtleneck--hunter
LLB Khakis--usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
generic wool socks--hunter
LLB moccasins--waxed & buffed
MTM Byzantine/Slavic cassock--black tropical wool
MTM Byzantine subdeacon's Dalmatic and stole--white Bemberg brocade/silver cross trim

Still subfreezing up here; wore LLB Baxter State parka in the car for the 28-mile drive to Church.

Mrs hbs wore new garnet earrings (from son's godmother's studio)--gift from yesterday.

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Beefeater

*V-Day Attire*










Orvis 3/2 Tweed
Viyella Check Shirt
Hunter Green Knit Tie
Cords & Wingtips


----------



## Reddington

*Some recent pictures*


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Reddington

Cheers.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni suit
NM scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
CK tie
NM belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
Creed Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## bluemagic

Jacket: RRL
Sweater: Hickey
Shirt: J. Crew
Jeans: RRL Straight Fit
Shoes: Bass


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


>


Nice work on all three posts, Red; especially like the brown tweed, above...:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
Good looking attire


----------



## cravat

Back to the books after the long weekend.

Grey Herringbone sports jacket
Ivory pinpoint cutaway shirt
Maroon tie with pink white and blue polka dots
Beige brushed twill slacks
Dark brown brogues


----------



## hbs midwest

Beefeater said:


> Orvis 3/2 Tweed
> Viyella Check Shirt
> Hunter Green Knit Tie
> Cords & Wingtips


Ni-i-i-i-ice.

I (and mrs hbs) most highly approve.:icon_smile:

Have a great week down there in Dallas.

hbs


----------



## Reddington

hbs midwest said:


> Nice work on all three posts, Red; especially like the brown tweed, above...hbs





mcarthur said:


> Red, Good looking attire


Thank you gentlemen and a happy President's Day to you.


----------



## CMDC

J Press 3/2 tweed blazer
JAB University stripe ocbc
Rooster tie
Charcoal flannel pants
And, because I'm teaching today, the big guns--Florsheim black pebble grain longwings


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Had to give a baccalaureate speech for public speaking class today....*

sorry about the poor quality, I have a tiny room in the fraternity and my blackberry is mediocre.

Brown Herringbone 3b darted (need to get a tweed sack)
Navy Merino wool V neck
Blue BB OCBD
Navy Mercersburg Academy Emblematic Tie
Timex on #1
UNC colored surcingle from Julian's in Chapel Hill
Bills Chamois M2 cuffed
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
Brioni sweater
Kleinberg belt
Brioni cords
CK socks
Aerosoles penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

AdamsSutherland said:


> sorry about the poor quality, I have a tiny room in the fraternity and my blackberry is mediocre.
> 
> Brown Herringbone 3b darted (need to get a tweed sack)
> Navy Merino wool V neck
> Blue BB OCBD
> Navy Mercersburg Academy Emblematic Tie
> Timex on #1
> UNC colored surcingle from Julian's in Chapel Hill
> Bills Chamois M2 cuffed
> Weejuns


I bet you were the best dressed guy in the class. Well done


----------



## Cowtown

CMDC - Very well done.


----------



## Beefeater

hbs midwest said:


> Ni-i-i-i-ice.
> 
> I (and mrs hbs) most highly approve.:icon_smile:
> 
> Have a great week down there in Dallas.
> 
> hbs


Thanks, HBS. Regards to you and yours!


----------



## JordanW

CMDC said:


> J Press 3/2 tweed blazer
> JAB University stripe ocbc
> Rooster tie
> Charcoal flannel pants
> And, because I'm teaching today, the big guns--Florsheim black pebble grain longwings


Now _this_ is how it's done.

Thank you, CMDC.


----------



## bluemagic

Overcoat: Rugby
Cardigan: Modified Polo (patch decal removed)
Tie: J. Crew
Shirt: J. Crew
Trousers: Rugby


----------



## clemsontiger

^Nice restaurant bathroom photo 

I do like the cardigan.


----------



## P Hudson

Barbour with snap-on hood, bought together in 1990 at the Barbour Shop in Cambridge, just off King's Parade iirc.

Southwick 3/2 bought from the exchange: comments on fit welcome (the sleeves are equal; something in my stance makes one look longer than the other).
Eagle ? blue ocbd
Haband tie
flat front twill trousers, no cuff
AE Stockbridge, cordovan colour


----------



## cravat

Yellow Charles Tyrwhitt cutaway collar shirt, double cuffs (though the fluorescent lights in my office make it look positively cream)--blue silk knots in the same shade as the tie

Blue Italian unmarked tie, bought from the open markets in Firenze

Dark Grey unmarked brushed cotton twill sports jacket

Deep Bronze Marks and Spencer Tailoring Luxury Cords

my go-to winter shoe- the Winter brogues.


----------



## ardbeg1977

Reddington said:


> Cheers.


I like it Rd, where is the scarf from?


----------



## jhcam8

JordanW said:


> Now _this_ is how it's done.
> 
> Thank you, CMDC.


^ +1 - beautiful!


----------



## TDI GUY

CMDC said:


> J Press 3/2 tweed blazer
> JAB University stripe ocbc
> Rooster tie
> Charcoal flannel pants
> And, because I'm teaching today, the big guns--Florsheim black pebble grain longwings


Is that the Donegal Plaid blazer that Press currently has on sale?

https://www.jpressonline.com/sale_sportcoats_detail.php?ix=8

I'm also impressed by the collar on the JAB OCBD. Is that a recent offering?


----------



## ardbeg1977

TDI GUY said:


> Is that the Donegal Plaid blazer that Press currently has on sale?
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/sale_sportcoats_detail.php?ix=8
> 
> I'm also impressed by the collar on the JAB OCBD. Is that a recent offering?


+1 Also love the gun boats.


----------



## CMDC

Its not the Donegal tweed they currently have on sale although I like that quite a bit--that one has a much more pronounced green in the pattern. I got it back in November on deep discount--70% off. The salesman said it was a model from a few years back. When I was in the DC store the other day they still had a few. One thing I like about Press is that they seem to keep a pretty good stock of jackets in store 70% off. Always something to tempt me. The OCBD from JAB was got on clearance around Xmas time. Its pretty sturdy.


----------



## CMDC

Here's today:
White Lands End OCBD
Hilfiger narrow repp tie
J Crew sweater vest
Grey "Adams Row" jacket--Don't know much about it but found it @ Filene's when I was looking for just this type of thing.
J Crew jeans
Black Weejuns


----------



## jhcam8

A little twitchy on a couple shots.


----------



## Jovan

Nice! Is that shirt a J. Press?


----------



## CBtoNYC

^JHCam, well done, excellent use of tweed. Are the trou blue cords?


----------



## P Hudson

Grey RL 3-2 darted
Old Bean striped ocbd, pink with light blue
Polo chinos: colour is more accurate in 2nd photo.
AE saddles: worn quite a lot lately. My most comfortable shoes.
Pantharella socks


----------



## cravat

Brown cord jacket
pink gingham shirt
navy tie
navy links
beige cord pants


----------



## JayJay

Jhcam8, looks great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
TB belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
Timberland boots
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jhcam8

Jovan said:


> Nice! Is that shirt a J. Press?





CBtoNYC said:


> ^JHCam, well done, excellent use of tweed. Are the trou blue cords?





JayJay said:


> Jhcam8, looks great.


Thanks, fellows - emulating hbs & cmdc.

The shirt is a BB Black Fleece OCBD and the pants are navy cords.


----------



## Reddington

ardbeg1977 said:


> I like it Rd, where is the scarf from?


Thank you. It's a J. Crew 'University Stripe' scarf.


----------



## Reddington




----------



## mcarthur

Red,
Good looking attire


----------



## P Hudson

Things are warming up here again.

J Press 3-2 sack, 
linen shirt: PRL
Timex on Central #1


The bottom half:
favorite old khakis
Pantharella socks
dirty bucks


Accompanied by my youngest in his pyjama/boxers.


----------



## Sir Royston

Normal sort of day here at the Grindstone
Bookster Burgundy Moleskins with Fishtail rear and button fly
Thurston Barathea Braces
Vintage link armbands
Lewin Luxury weave shirt
Lewin Tie
Loake Suede brogues
Hilditch and Key Socks and Thurston sock suspenders
Esquire Tweed Hacking Jacket
Pakeman Catto Carter Tweed cap
RBH


----------



## Joe Beamish

P Hudson -- Simply excellent. Can't wait for spring so I can steal that look.


----------



## dandypauper

*morbid/strange*

Had to do 3 funerals yesterday. Well, 2 funerals, 3 bodies. These are from the restroom at one of the cemeteries:



















BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in flannel charcoal with white stripes.
Uniqlo OCBD (still owe a review on this)
JCrew outlet tie
Timex on Central strap, don't know the number--Yale blue/white

Unseen:
BB raincoat (very necessary yesterday)
generous layer of mud covering legs of aforementioned suit
crappy, but comfortable black shoes
tweed cap over yarmulke

One of these days, I hope to get some funeral boots, perhaps in black shell, with a dressy upper and commando soles. Jewish funerals require not only walking with the coffin, but getting all up in the dirt and stuff. In NYC, where the cemeteries are very crowded, this makes for dirty and rugged setting no matter the season.

Having a better day today.
Matt


----------



## clemsontiger

Matt, 

Nicely done. 

I always hesitate wearing a ribbon watch band with a suit (I'm certainly not saying that you should feel the same way). So I have two cheap vintage Timex automatics. One is a ribbon barrier and the other a brown lizard band.


----------



## jhcam8

Red and Sir Roy:

Looking sharp gentlemen.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada coat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Zegna sweater
Nudie jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Mannix

Sir Roy I really like your entire ensemble, especially the shoes.


----------



## ksinc

dandypauper said:


> Had to do 3 funerals yesterday. Well, 2 funerals, 3 bodies. These are from the restroom at one of the cemeteries:
> 
> BB Golden Fleece 3/2 sack suit in flannel charcoal with white stripes.
> Uniqlo OCBD (still owe a review on this)
> JCrew outlet tie
> Timex on Central strap, don't know the number--Yale blue/white
> 
> Unseen:
> BB raincoat (very necessary yesterday)
> generous layer of mud covering legs of aforementioned suit
> crappy, but comfortable black shoes
> tweed cap over yarmulke
> 
> One of these days, I hope to get some funeral boots, perhaps in black shell, with a dressy upper and commando soles. Jewish funerals require not only walking with the coffin, but getting all up in the dirt and stuff. In NYC, where the cemeteries are very crowded, this makes for dirty and rugged setting no matter the season.
> 
> Having a better day today.
> Matt


This is just curiosity (I like the tie), but it is it somehow improper protocol for you to wear a black grenadine?


----------



## jhcam8

The right sleeve kept catching as I was setting the camera so it looks short.


----------



## dandypauper

Blake,
Thanks for the compliment. I, too, feel weird with a ribbon strap on my watch with a suit. I have a nicer whitefaced watch with a black faux gator strap, but the battery died and I just haven't felt compelled to change it yet. I should, though, at least for this type of ensemble.



ksinc said:


> This is just curiosity (I like the tie), but it is it somehow improper protocol for you to wear a black grenadine?


Not sure I know what you're talking about, but the only solid black tie I own is a knit, square-end one. If by protocol you're referring to professional or religious/cultural standards, there's certainly nothing wrong with it, but I have a feeling that Jewish funerals are a little more casual than non-Jewish funerals. This is based on the movies, as I do not recall having ever been to a non-Jewish funeral. They can be quite gritty and there is the sense that there is work to be done. Not exactly the ethos of formality. As the Rabbi, of course, I have to dress not only appropriately, but in a way that everyone would recognize as appropriate even those who are not familiar with Jewish practices. I always wear a very dark suit and a relatively understated (even if red, at least subtle in terms of pattern) tie and black shoes, though I almost never wear black shoes in "real life." A lot of people never got the memo and I'd rather them concentrate on something other than my shoes.

Jhcam,
I'm not usually a fan of DBs, but I must say I like it!


----------



## Untilted

Jhcam, looking good.

is that another black fleece ocbd?


----------



## clemsontiger

Jhcam,

Your first pose looks like the old 12 inch GI Joes.


----------



## AlanC

dandypauper said:


> Had to do 3 funerals yesterday. Well, 2 funerals, 3 bodies.


That's pretty rough. I've never done multiple funerals in the same day. That would be draining.

It sounds like you have a sound justification for shell boots. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Red,
> 
> Good looking attire





jhcam8 said:


> Red and Sir Roy:
> 
> Looking sharp gentlemen.


Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Reddington

Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
J. Crew tweed vest
Viyella tattersall
Polo Ralph Lauren tie
Eddie Bauer cords
Polo Ralph Lauren pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Red,
I like the attire. Keep it up


----------



## P Hudson

A day for Orvis. This one is a lightweight silk/wool jacket.

White ocbd.
Repp tied, made in England.
Tan khakis
AE Hanovers
Timex on Central #5 (dangerously close to matching the tie).


----------



## Jovan

Red: Great outfit. If there were one thing I'd do differently it would be the cords. The colour is very similar to the tweed waistcoat. Maybe something like lovat green or olive?

How's the fit on the J. Crew waistcoat? They seem to be the only thing that may fit me correctly there nowadays.


----------



## jhcam8

dandypauper said:


> Jhcam,
> I'm not usually a fan of DBs, but I must say I like it!


Thank you - a Trad should; it's the old J. Press sack. I'm not sure if any other mfg. made a DB sack.



Untilted said:


> Jhcam, looking good.
> is that another black fleece ocbd?


Thank you - it is.



clemsontiger said:


> Jhcam,
> Your first pose looks like the old 12 inch GI Joes.


That can't be good.


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> Red,
> I like the attire. Keep it up


As do I - great work, Red.


----------



## Untilted

my criticism:

good effort, everything fits nicely, but: too much going on.

you have the tattersall shirts paired with a tie that has stripes AND emblems. on top of that you have two shades of herringbone.

my recommendation:

substitute that tie for a silk or wool knit tie, maroon or navy. Tattersall shirts look great with knit ties.

i personally dont like it when the vests and the sportcoats have the same pattern. substitute the tweed coat with a blue flannel blazer. so you have blue blazer, tweed vest, tattersall shirt and knit tie.

or you can do (a bit dandy), herringbone tweed jacket, simple houndstooth vest, white or blue OCBD, and knit tie.

jacket is a bit fuller at the waist than i'd prefer.

Less is more. i love it when ONE item on one's outfit STANDS OUT. like gray flannel suit, white ocbd, with a stunningly beautiful regimental tie. or stunning jacket (some kind of glenplaid, or madras or tartan), solid ocbd, solid knit tie, and solid pants. you get my point.

take it with a grain of salt.



Reddington said:


> Orvis Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
> J. Crew tweed vest
> Viyella tattersall
> Polo Ralph Lauren tie
> Eddie Bauer cords
> Polo Ralph Lauren pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

Saturday working-around-the-house clothes:

Old RL shirt
old british tan khakis
Sekonda on Central #1
AE saddles
(in short not that different from the post just before mine).


----------



## jhcam8

I found this thrift tie for $1.05 - essentially unworn, but certainly vintage early '80's. Back in the day of high Prep, 
I sold rags for a while at Marty's, just off the U of Mich. campus. The label on the Talbot is from a store run by Marty's son at the Mich State campus. Tradly memories.


----------



## P Hudson

jhcam,

Nice. I like each element separately and each element when combined.


----------



## ErikinWest

Reddington said:


>


Ridiculously well played sir! It's the hunter green tie with the brown that makes it wonderful! I can't tell from the photo, but a nice rustic look like this, I would go for a linen handkerchief (maybe it is, I can't tell).

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## mcarthur

Jim,
Good looking attire


----------



## M. Charles

Agreed on all scores.



Untilted said:


> my criticism:
> 
> good effort, everything fits nicely, but: too much going on.
> 
> you have the tattersall shirts paired with a tie that has stripes AND emblems. on top of that you have two shades of herringbone.
> 
> my recommendation:
> 
> substitute that tie for a silk or wool knit tie, maroon or navy. Tattersall shirts look great with knit ties.
> 
> i personally dont like it when the vests and the sportcoats have the same pattern. substitute the tweed coat with a blue flannel blazer. so you have blue blazer, tweed vest, tattersall shirt and knit tie.
> 
> or you can do (a bit dandy), herringbone tweed jacket, simple houndstooth vest, white or blue OCBD, and knit tie.
> 
> jacket is a bit fuller at the waist than i'd prefer.
> 
> Less is more. i love it when ONE item on one's outfit STANDS OUT. like gray flannel suit, white ocbd, with a stunningly beautiful regimental tie. or stunning jacket (some kind of glenplaid, or madras or tartan), solid ocbd, solid knit tie, and solid pants. you get my point.
> 
> take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## Patrick06790

Deansgate suit I forgot I had. Working today, got to keep the vibe going. We are, after all, professionals.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Hi there, new member. Been lurking for a while, and have decided to go public. I call my style Can-Trad:









BB Sack, charcoal brown
Pink OCDB
Lands' End tie









BB BrooksTweed 2B darted, grey herringbone
Izod OCDB, bengal stripe
Geoffrey Beene paisley tie

All thrifted. I apologize for the crummy picture quality.


----------



## Ron_A

Nice looks, everyone. Welcome aboard, Peter S.



















LE Pink U-Stripe OCBD (don't care for the non-iron finish)
BB Shetland Sweater
LE jeans
Barbour Bedale
LLB rubber mocs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
MD belt
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
Armani socks
JL Chelsea boots
Bulgari cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## wnh

PeterSawatzky said:


> I apologize for the crummy picture quality.


It's okay. You more than make up for it with your cheerful demeanor.


----------



## Untilted

patrick, you really look good in sacks.

ron, bedale is sweet, huh?


----------



## PeterSawatzky

wnh said:


> It's okay. You more than make up for it with your cheerful demeanor.


Sorry, I thought smiling wasn't allowed in this thread. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

Smiling is allowed, but the majority of us taking pictures feel a little odd grinning to ourselves.


----------



## PeterSawatzky




----------



## wnh

PeterSawatzky said:


> Sorry, I thought smiling wasn't allowed in this thread. :icon_smile:


Smiling is allowed, you're just not supposed to show your face while doing it.

Good looks, by the way.


----------



## wnh

Reddington said:


>


Allow me to add a counterpoint to the constructive criticism already offered. The jacket and vest, though the same pattern, are different enough in color to work together. Much closer and it might look as though you had merely worn the wrong pieces together, but this is obviously not the case. Though patterned, the jacket and vest, to my eye, both work as solids, so despite their texture they still work with the shirt and tie. Regarding the shirt and tie combination, I'm not sure how but it works. I agree with untilted that a solid knit would look great with the shirt, but what you've got still gets the job done. The silk pocket square was the right choice, I think, as a linen one would look too 'dry' with everything else.

Overall, it's certainly not minimalist, but it works, and you make it look great.


----------



## clemsontiger

wnh said:


> The silk pocket square was the right choice, I think, as a linen one would look too 'dry' with everything else.


Sir you are a word-smith.


----------



## Beefeater

*Be True to Your School*










Vintage looking track jacket from my alma mater. RL OCBD underneath. J Crew chinos and Sperry Topsiders (unseen). Very casual today, shopping for dinner items for tomorrow night's Oscar party, my wife and her friends' self described "Super Bowl" for women . . . I am banished to the back patio. . .


----------



## Jovan

wnh has a good point. There may be a place for a silk pocket square in my wardrobe after all.


----------



## gtguyzach

Patrick06790 said:


>


Clubmasters? Very nice, keep up the good work Patrick.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Half sovereign cufflinks
Burberry tie
Brioni pocket-square
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Tommy cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Trad Day 1*

X-posted from Fashion forum.

Trad look for Day 1 of my week-long conference - had to present a paper today.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Hook 'em! Great old jacket -- I have a couple comparable KU jackets from way back when.

Looking grumpy due to tangling with camera which needs a tripod. Instead I was leaning it against a book.

BB jacket, BB OCBD, Polo green knit, Levi's cords and (not pictured) Clark's desert boots


----------



## Ron_A

^ Joe, looks good. I like the solid knit tie with the BB coat. +1 for the cheerful demeanor.


----------



## clemsontiger

Church Sunday:









Yeah it's darted, purchased before I cared, although I still like the suit.


----------



## clemsontiger

Off to a birthday party and shopping in Oxford, MS:
Grainger Owings Jacket
RL vest
Hanauer Bow
Altea PS
Florsheim B&H
BB Argyles
Cheap scarf from Tuesday Morning


----------



## CMDC

Fruits of recent thrift store visits:

Harris Tweed blazer
Yellow OCBD
Harry Amies tie

Pics of a major haul at Lands End inlet this past weekend to come.


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 2*

No papers to present today... just schmoozing and listening to others talk.

BB B/W Herringbone coat
J Press Navy/gold tie
Blue OCBD


----------



## Reds & Tops

Great look, very simple and I like it a lot.


----------



## dshell

clemsontiger said:


>


Are they this lightly colored in person, or is the flash playing tricks? I think they look great in this photo.


----------



## TDI GUY

dshell said:


> Are they this lightly colored in person, or is the flash playing tricks? I think they look great in this photo.


+1. You'll have to enlighten me on what "B&H" refers to.....


----------



## anglophile23

Big and heavy -its a good thing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling coat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
BG hoodie
DG pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Got Shell?

I never thought I'd see "prada" and "bluchers" right next to each other. Are Patek's trad?


----------



## Mannix

clemsontiger said:


> Off to a birthday party and shopping in Oxford, MS:
> Grainger Owings Jacket
> RL vest
> Hanauer Bow
> Altea PS
> Florsheim B&H
> BB Argyles
> Cheap scarf from Tuesday Morning


I like it all, very nice!


----------



## Mannix

Joe Beamish said:


> Hook 'em! Great old jacket -- I have a couple comparable KU jackets from way back when.
> 
> Looking grumpy due to tangling with camera which needs a tripod. Instead I was leaning it against a book.
> 
> BB jacket, BB OCBD, Polo green knit, Levi's cords and (not pictured) Clark's desert boots


Fantastic everything! I'm a huge fan of knit ties, I'm slowly building my collection to have one in every color like in the big box of Crayola crayons.


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Florsheims*

^^ Florsheims look great, CT, what's the provenance? new or vintage?


----------



## TDI GUY

anglophile23 said:


> Big and heavy -its a good thing


Ahhh.

And here I thought that, with gunboats, that went without saying :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## clemsontiger

dshell said:


> Are they this lightly colored in person, or is the flash playing tricks? I think they look great in this photo.


They are quite a bit darker. I should have ventured outside into the natural light. Next time I wear them I'll do that and give you a comparison photo.


----------



## clemsontiger

Mannix said:


> I like it all, very nice!


Thank you sir.


----------



## clemsontiger

CBtoNYC said:


> ^^ Florsheims look great, CT, what's the provenance? new or vintage?


I'm pretty sure they're vintage. I bought them off the thrift store exchange last summer and I have enjoyed them immensely. Anyone care to enlighten me on determing the age?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you...I'm a hopeless addict. There's something about them.



Mannix said:


> Fantastic everything! I'm a huge fan of knit ties, I'm slowly building my collection to have one in every color like in the big box of Crayola crayons.


----------



## CMDC

Grey Adams Row sport coat
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
Rooster tie
Pocket square--made it myself--something I'm experimenting with
Florsheim saddle shoes


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 3*

_X-posted from Men's Fashion_

Chairing a session today. Is a triple point fold PS over the top for an science conference? 

BB Brown Donegal 3/2 coat
Ecru OCBD
J Press foulard tie
AE Dryden
OTC Argyles


----------



## Drew Bernard

Brooks Brothers cotton car coat
Brooks Brothers navy blazer (2-button)
Tie and shirt from Jos. A. Bank
Brooks Brothers gabardine trousers, charcoal, cuffed
Allen-Edmonds Hanover penny loafers


----------



## dandypauper

Scrumhalf,
Love your jacket, even if it looks more gray than brown on my monitor. I'm sure I'd like it just as much in brown!

My attire was no doubt inspired by the knit-tie-addiction conversation above:




























Green Harris Tweed 3/2 sack. (This was purchased from TDI Guy by someone whom it didn't fit; he sold it to me at cost. Great group we've got here...)

Blue BB OCBD

Brown Flannel trous

generic burgundy wool knit tie

AE Byrons in brown suede

I know, I know: I need a PS. I'll start a thread about this, but all the white handkerchiefs I purchased for this purpose (from Syms--cheap, all cotton, rolled ends) seem too big. When I TV fold them, I have to fold them over and over again, such that they look like man-boobs in my chest pocket. On a tight-ish coat like this one, it's just too much. Any suggestions?

-Matt


----------



## Pentheos

dandypauper said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> -Matt


Scissors.


----------



## Scrumhalf

dandypauper said:


> Scrumhalf,
> Love your jacket, even if it looks more gray than brown on my monitor. I'm sure I'd like it just as much in brown!


It's my lousy phone camera. Indoor color reproduction is abysmal. It is a very classic brown donegal coat - I like it a lot!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna coat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLPL shirt
Nocona belt
JS jeans
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Boucheron cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Beefeater

dandypauper said:


> Any suggestions?
> 
> -Matt


Hot Iron?


----------



## CMDC

Trying out a new jacket today, recently ebayed. The main colors in the pattern are olive and black--the photo is a bit washed out.

Brooksgate 3/2 tweed sport coat
Blue ocbd
Red emblematic tie w/ducks
Red silk pattern pocket square
Olive chinos
BB argyle socks
Burgundy Florsheim loafers


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 4*

A trad look today.

Southwick navy blazer
Chinos
Blue OCBD
Footjoy split-toe bluchers (not pictured)


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Scrumhalf said:


> A trad look today.
> 
> Southwick navy blazer
> Chinos
> Blue OCBD
> Footjoy split-toe bluchers (not pictured)


Very sharp! Trad perfect!


----------



## jhcam8

dandypauper said:


> When I TV fold them, I have to fold them over and over again, such that they look like man-boobs in my chest pocket. On a tight-ish coat like this one, it's just too much. Any suggestions?
> -Matt


A nice, tradly look. I've found some linen ps that are smaller than the normal cotton and would work well in this application. I suppose you could cut down one of your cotton squares and if you aren't a sewer, get some iron-on edging.



CMDC said:


>


Also, very trad.

Both of you guys are looking sharp.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Networking on Wednesday*

Job fair in Brookfield, WI:

JPress 3/2 sack suit--charcoal worsted
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Royal Army Medical (navy/Kenya red/corn yellow Guard stripes)
Bass cordovan-colored leather belt
generic wool dress socks--navy
AE Cambridge shell Cordovan wingtip bals--Burgundy
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl over it all

Have a great middle -of-the-week!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Some year the young one will teach me the fine points of digital camera use...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
MD belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Scrumhalf

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Very sharp! Trad perfect!


Thank you! I had the blazer re-cut at my tailor to fit me better (10" drop plays havoc with OTR clothes ) and it now fits marvelously, if I do say so myself.


----------



## clemsontiger

Traveling yesterday:










Dupioni silk ps made from the same material as my wife's wedding dress


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Looking good. You've got a nice touch with pocket squares, too.

Great dimple on the tie -- but I wonder what knot that is. Windsor? Might be fighting a bit with the collar.


----------



## epicuresquire

CMDC said:


> Trying out a new jacket today, recently ebayed. The main colors in the pattern are olive and black--the photo is a bit washed out.
> 
> Brooksgate 3/2 tweed sport coat
> Blue ocbd
> Red emblematic tie w/ducks
> Red silk pattern pocket square
> Olive chinos
> BB argyle socks
> Burgundy Florsheim loafers


I like very much, save the tie bar.


----------



## DocHolliday

As usual, not super Trad, but Trad influenced. I'd have gone with a buttondown if the tie weren't so bulky.




























Stock image of the ballast:


----------



## Scrumhalf

Superb, Doc! Love the coat!


----------



## clemsontiger

Well done Doc.


----------



## CMDC

Picked up the new Press jacket yesterday, after alteration, so we're breaking it in today.

Press houndstooth jacket
BB pinpoint blue ocbd
PRL tie
Olive Lands End trousers
Burgundy loafers


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 5*

Chairing a session today.

BB b/w herringbone coat
AE Dryden
OTC argyles


----------



## TDI GUY

Scrumhalf:

Thanks for the pictures.

You should do a post on the topic of packing/dressing for a conference. I often find it a challenge to balance the two extremes of, on the one hand, wearing one suit for a week, and on the other, bringing three suitcases worth of clothing. It seems you are achieving consistent variety.


----------



## Scrumhalf

TDI GUY said:


> Scrumhalf:
> 
> Thanks for the pictures.
> 
> You should do a post on the topic of packing/dressing for a conference. I often find it a challenge to balance the two extremes of, on the one hand, wearing one suit for a week, and on the other, bringing three suitcases worth of clothing. It seems you are achieving consistent variety.


I intend to do precisely that. I have learned so much from AAAC and SF over the last year or so, just patiently observing, cutting/pasting pictures into a ppt file that I maintain, and taking notes, and I have tried to apply these things into my 1st big trip since started giving my dressing the seriousness it derserves.

I promise to put together my experiences and post this weekend after I get back home tomorrow.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Brioni polo
Isaia cords
Trafalgar braces
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Great ensembles over the past several days, gentlemen.

Currently nursing the virus/cough which followed me back from Mom's funeral in California--lots of hot tea and prescription stuff:
LE tennis shorts--white
Seminary sweatshirt--navy w/gold-yellow Gothic script Latin inscription
Pendleton robe--Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan 
LLB moosehide slippers

A good evening, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Doc--watch out if your PS goes missing--it's exquisite.


----------



## Reddington




----------



## AldenPyle

Reddington said:


>


Looks great. Like Nelson Rockefeller.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Yeah, Reddington. That's nuts. That's a fastball over the plate. Beautiful.


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


>


Masterful understatement...Ni-i-i-i-i-ice!:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*...And then there was Friday.*

Off to Probate Court today--No major issues foreseen.
BB OCBD--blue university stripe
BS school tie--Nashotah House Seminary (wine/navy/marigold)
LLB charcoal worsted trousers, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
JAB (ancient) wool OTC socks--navy/pheasant motif
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--yellow/wine/navy geometric print
Schneider loden jagermantl over everything else--20F out there.

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Ron_A

Nice looks guys -- especially Reddington.

Today:

LE Blue OCBD
Navy Blazer
BB Argyll & Sutherland Tie
LE Charcoal Dress Pants
Paul Stuart Shell Cordovan Loafers

Happy Friday, All!


----------



## CMDC

A little bit of color today on a spring like day in DC.

BB navy 3/2 blazer
Green PRL ocbd
Pocket square--made myself
Crew jeans
Polo socks--green w/lobsters
Black weejuns


----------



## Drew Bernard

Typical day at work, minus the blazer

Brooks Brothers chinos
old Gant shirt
Nautica tie
A-E pennies


----------



## Scrumhalf

*Conference Day 6*

Final day, attend best student paper award and catch flight out of town in the afternoon.

BB Brown Donegal coat (yes, it is brown, just looks gray thanks to my phonecam)
Blue OCBD
Footjoy bluchers (not pictured, RIP)


----------



## Joe Beamish

Drew, nice. I always like blue and green together that way.

Scrumhalf, looking good, but have you considered a four-in-hand knot? To my eye the knot you're using could use more room between the collars. Maybe a spread collar shirt would do the trick.

Nonetheless, that is a beautiful suit. I'm envious!


----------



## Scrumhalf

Joe Beamish said:


> Drew, nice. I always like blue and green together that way.
> 
> Scrumhalf, looking good, but have you considered a four-in-hand knot? To my eye the knot you're using could use more room between the collars. Maybe a spread collar shirt would do the trick.
> 
> Nonetheless, that is a beautiful suit. I'm envious!


You know, I've never been able to make a FIH work. A half windsor is the best I've been able to do. I am a short fellow, only 5'6" and Mother Nature has endowed me with relatively long legs, so I have a really short torso. FIH knots use so little tie length that the narrow blade invariably sticks out about 4 inches longer than the wide blade. Maybe I need to get my ties shortened.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Yeah, I have to tie them dead-on or they're too long for me, too. 

Some people in tying a FIH go around twice instead of once in order to use up fabric, but again you might end up in the same boat....


----------



## boatshoe

Drew Bernard said:


> Typical day at work, minus the blazer
> 
> Brooks Brothers chinos
> old Gant shirt
> Nautica tie
> A-E pennies


Don't worry, at least I get it.










Good luck with Angela.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ I'm obviously clueless. No idea who that is. Sorry.

Joke's on me!


----------



## boatshoe

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ I'm obviously clueless. No idea who that is. Sorry.
> 
> Joke's on me!


No worries. I majored in Troll Hunting with a concentration in impersonating characters from The Office.


----------



## Drew Bernard

boatshoe said:


> No worries. I majored in Troll Hunting with a concentration in impersonating characters from The Office.


boatshoe, you just Schruted it. Big time.

Nard Dog out.


----------



## boatshoe

Drew Bernard said:


> boatshoe, you just Schruted it. Big time.
> 
> Nard Dog out.


:aportnoy:


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Drew Bernard said:


> Typical day at work, minus the blazer
> 
> Brooks Brothers chinos
> old Gant shirt
> Nautica tie
> A-E pennies


How did I not catch this? Well played.


----------



## bluemagic

Cardigan: Uniqlo
Tie: Polo
Shirt: Gant
Trousers: Incotex for Zegna
Shoes: Florsheim

The light blue stripes on the shirt are not visible from the photo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Timberland boots
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## clemsontiger

Even a darted blazer and pleated pants can be made to look traditional:


----------



## hbs midwest

Looking good gentlemen, looking good!

Enjoy the weekend.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Looks great. Like Nelson Rockefeller.





Joe Beamish said:


> Yeah, Reddington. That's nuts. That's a fastball over the plate. Beautiful.





hbs midwest said:


> Masterful understatement...Ni-i-i-i-i-ice! hbs





Ron_A said:


> Nice looks guys -- especially Reddington.


Gentlemen,
Thank you very much for your compliments. Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## cycliste1

Blake that multi-striped shirt looks really well on you! I couldn't pull it off myself but the look is spot on for you. And the black faced Timex with navy grosgain band is awesome. Black and navy really look great together.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## hbs midwest

hbs midwest said:


> Still nursing the virus/cough which followed me back from Mom's funeral in California--*lots of hot tea and prescription stuff:*
> LE tennis shorts--white
> Seminary sweatshirt--navy w/gold-yellow Gothic script Latin inscription
> Pendleton robe--Prince Charles Edward Stuart tartan
> LLB moosehide slippers
> 
> Situation hasn't changed--hope to make it to Liturgy tomorrow morning--Lent begins for us in the middle of the Forgiveness Vespers after coffee hour.
> 
> Have a good weekend, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
RLPL sweater
Trafalgar belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
Grenson balmorals
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## clemsontiger

cycliste1 said:


> Blake that multi-striped shirt looks really well on you!


Thanks


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LPSS cap
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
Oxxford suit
DK tie
Borrelli shirt
$5 gold piece cufflinks
Cartier belt
Armani socks
TBNY chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Made it up and off to Church:
LLB turtleneck--Burgundy
LLB twills, usual specs--dark tan
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL Argylls--navy/green/Burgundy,old gold rakers
Alden/JAB tassel loafers (1990 vintage)--Burgundy calf
LLB Baxter State parka (1991 vintage)--hunter, removed when inside
MTM Byzantine/Slavic cassock (podrosnik)--black 
MTM Byzantine subdeacon Dalmatic and stole--gold/ivory brocade, gold/dark red galloon banding.
Changed vestment color to purple/black brocade, silver galloon banding halfway through Vespers--beginning of Lent.

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## clemsontiger

Off to church:

Orvis Tweed
Hanauer Bow
Grandma's old hankie
BB/Alden cordovan tassels (thanks Uncle)
BB argyles


----------



## Reddington

Looks great Blake.



clemsontiger said:


> Off to church:
> 
> Orvis Tweed
> Hanauer Bow
> Grandma's old hankie
> BB/Alden cordovan tassels (thanks Uncle)
> BB argyles


----------



## P Hudson

Probably my favourite suit: BB Brooksgate, not a popular one for a lot of BB fans. I am in my late 40s, 6 foot, and wear a 38 inch jacket. The Brooksgate is the right cut for me.

I love the navy flannel. 3-2.5 darted jacket, cuffed flat front trousers.

RLP pink ocbd.
Timex on Central #5.
White square.


----------



## dandypauper

Red, Blake, P:
Great looks, fellas.

Was at the spectacular David Byrne concert the other night. Here is my attire and my thoughts.

Trad = Same as it ever was
Not Trad = I've changed my hairstyle so many times now, I don't know what I look like.
Very Trad = Radio City Music Hall










JPress brown herringbone 3/2 sack
BB OCBD in blue
JCrew knit tie burg/navy
Unseen: BB moleskin trousers, brown

Our seats were on the third mezzanine; this shot on way out










But still a great view and great sound from there (plus we were in front row of the section, right up on the edge of the balcony, about 20 rows closer than this pic.)










I go to a fair amount of shows by comparison to ordinary people but have seen few as great as this was. Amazing especially considering he's 56. (Apologies to the 50-something crowd.)


----------



## dandypauper

Yall are probably getting sick of the funeral-trad pics, but I end up doing a lot of funerals and, frankly, can (almost should) dress pretty casually on those weekdays when I don't do funerals. Anyway, from Friday:



















Corbin 3/2 sack suit, charcoal. (trousers a little big in both directions.)
BB OCBD, white
Zara (!) tie, didn't measure but around 3.25" and baby blue w/ white Churchill dots
Park Aves, black, now destroyed. (Wearing nice shoes to any funeral seems like a bad idea, but especially a Jewish funeral in the winter. Someday I'm going to get myself some black shell boots for funerals. I scratched the finish right off these PA's on a tombstone on Friday. My favorite is when the people who have never been to a Jewish funeral before, or worse, the ones who have, show up in fur coats! You're gonna be shoveling dirt, lady. Really, you wanna wear that?)

Hoping for occasions on which to dress more celebratory,
Matt


----------



## AndrewRogers

dandypauper said:


> Red, Blake, P:
> Great looks, fellas.
> 
> Was at the spectacular David Byrne concert the other night. Here is my attire and my thoughts.
> 
> Trad = Same as it ever was
> Not Trad = I've changed my hairstyle so many times now, I don't know what I look like.
> Very Trad = Radio City Music Hall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress brown herringbone 3/2 sack
> BB OCBD in blue
> JCrew knit tie burg/navy
> Unseen: BB moleskin trousers, brown
> 
> Our seats were on the third mezzanine; this shot on way out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still a great view and great sound from there (plus we were in front row of the section, right up on the edge of the balcony, about 20 rows closer than this pic.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I go to a fair amount of shows by comparison to ordinary people but have seen few as great as this was. Amazing especially considering he's 56. (Apologies to the 50-something crowd.)


Nice sack, though we're not getting its sacky goodness in that picture


----------



## P Hudson

Dandy,

i second that last post: let's see more of the sack please. I'm envious of your jacket, your tie, and your night at RCMH.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLP turtleneck
Prada belt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
Grenson boots
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday Madness...*

The picture posts have been great!

No style statement around here--Jeans, Polo, moccasins.

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

P Hudson said:


> Dandy,
> 
> i second that last post: let's see more of the sack please. I'm envious of your jacket, your tie, and your night at RCMH.


^+3...I am undoubtedly guilty of violating the Tenth Commandment on this score.:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

dandypauper said:


> Red, Blake, P:
> 
> Was at the spectacular David Byrne concert the other night. Here is my attire and my thoughts.


Really jealous (of your cool sack as well), I got snowed out of a Byrne concert earlier.

Enjoy your posts.


----------



## Joe Beamish

bb flannel sack blazer, bb OCBD, Press silk knit tie, monstrously casual Levi's cords, and (unpictured) Johnston & Murphy wingtips.

Apologies for egregious backlight


----------



## Mannix

Very nice Joe, I like the choice of cords...and of course the knit tie.


----------



## srivats

Joe, awesome photo - very trad looking.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
RLP hoodie
Trafalgar belt
Valentini cords
Zegna socks
Ferragamo boots
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## TDI GUY

Joe Beamish said:


> bb flannel sack blazer, bb OCBD, Press silk knit tie, monstrously casual Levi's cords, and (unpictured) Johnston & Murphy wingtips.
> 
> Apologies for egregious backlight


What is the width on the Press silk knit? I believe I've seen that they run 3", which seems wide to me, but it obviously looks good on you.......


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> bb flannel sack blazer, bb OCBD, Press silk knit tie, monstrously casual Levi's cords, and (unpictured) Johnston & Murphy wingtips.
> 
> Apologies for egregious backlight


Fantastic!


----------



## Reddington

AldenPyle said:


> Fantastic!


+1. Looks great JB.


----------



## Reddington

Brooks and AE


----------



## hbs midwest

Well-done, JB and Red.:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: Nice shot of your AE McNeils, Red...I have the Cambridge in shell, but there is something about the longwing mystique......


----------



## cycliste1

*Well Played*

JB,

I second all of the above. The cords look terrific with the blazer! I am going to try to pull this look off on Friday.

Jonathan


----------



## Reddington

hbs midwest said:


> Well-done, JB and Red.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs
> 
> PS: Nice shot of your AE McNeils, Red...I have the Cambridge in shell, but there is something about the longwing mystique......


 
Thank you sir. I have a weakness for long wings. I find the AE Mac's are incredibly comfortable and I always enjoy wearing them.


----------



## Joe Beamish

For the thumbs up, thank you Mannix, TDI Guy, srivats, AP, hbsmidwest, cycliste1, Reddington.

A belated appreciation for clemsontiger's church duds: Delicious, perfect.

TDIGuy -- You're spot-on, the burgundy Press knit tie is widthy (if you will) at a good 3", perhaps a bit more, and this has inhibited me from choosing it many a morning. Really, I had purchased it with a particular jacket in mind from the early 70's which has extremely wide lapels. But today I really wanted that color, and to my own surprise ended up enjoying the look of the bigger knot and overall significance of the tie. Typically I go for the narrow ones.


----------



## Jovan

Funny, that. I thought 3" was "normal" for a knit tie.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ It might be the "new normal", I'm not sure. All of my other knits are narrower, for what that's worth. But I'm old enough to recall very bulky knit ties in the early 80's that made huge knots -- I think I like those, too, and will probably pick some up.


----------



## Mannix

I have vintage knit ties and contemporary knit ties, all are way under three inches. I never saw a three inch width knit tie before...except now on JB.


----------



## TDI GUY

Thanks for the info on the knit tie. I like the look of knits but can't pull off the "skinny" ties. LE, I believe, has silk knits that are roughly 2 3/4". I am hoping to try them soon. Hopefully they will have enough width that they are not skinny but not so much that they become overly "widthy."


----------



## hbs midwest

Mannix said:


> I have vintage knit ties and contemporary knit ties, all are way under three inches. I never saw a three inch width knit tie before...except now on JB.


I worked in men's clothing for a year after I got out of the Army in 1971-72; at that time (the height of the "Peacock Revolution"), woven ties were approaching 4.5"-4.75" across the apron, and knits were in the 3" window.

hbs


----------



## Joe Beamish

You wouldn't want your tie to seem like a bib. (Although maybe it would come in handy while eating lobster.) Or to seem like a giant dinosaur's tongue flopping out of your mouth and over your abdomen.

I just go with lapel width as a rough guide. And also the season. Somehow a wide knit in the freezing months seems right. And a 1.5" skinny little cotton knit works just fine with summery duds. 

As always, there are no absolutes: It depends.


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed Jacket
Orvis tattersall
Navy blue Claybrooke knit tie


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
RLP cords
BB LHS


----------



## hbs midwest

Well-done ensembles, CMDC and Mac.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Well-done ensembles, CMDC and Mac.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
RLP sweater
Malo cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## bluemagic

I finally fixed the white balance on my camera. A very un-Carol Jackson-Winter-friendly combination today:










Jacket: Ralph Lauren Green label wool jacket
Shirt: Uniqlo
Trousers: J. Crew
Shoes: Bass


----------



## Mannix




----------



## Reddington

^ Great sweater Mannix.


----------



## Mannix

Reddington said:


> ^ Great sweater Mannix.


Thanks, it's one of my favorite vests.


----------



## Reddington




----------



## mcarthur

Red,
nicely done!


----------



## clemsontiger

Red,

I really like the watch band, is that a central band?


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


>


Ni-i-i-i-ice, Red...

You do seem to have a way with tweed.:icon_smile:

Good work.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> ^ Great sweater Mannix.


^+1...One of the nicest Fair Isles I've seen recently.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Mannix

hbs midwest said:


> ^+1...One of the nicest Fair Isles I've seen recently.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


I really like the fair isles by Polo Ralph Lauren, I haven't found another fair isle that can truely compare with PRL's. It was made even better by being on clearance at Bloomingdales.


----------



## Reddington

mcarthur said:


> Reddington,
> nicely done!





hbs midwest said:


> Ni-i-i-i-ice, Reddington...
> You do seem to have a way with tweed.
> Good work.
> hbs





clemsontiger said:


> Reddington,
> I really like the watch band, is that a central band?


Thank you gents. Tweed works well in the wet, damp, chilly climate of the Pacific Northwest.

Blake, yes it's the #18 from Central Watch.

Cheers.


----------



## CMDC

Charcoal BB 3/2 jacket, darker than picture shows (orphaned suit coat)
Lands End white ocbd
Polo Ralph Lauren tie
Gap khakis
Florsheim saddle shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
RLPL polo
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mjo_1

No pic this time around, but I wore a pretty standard and easy to imagine ensemble for graduation photos today.

BB OCBD, Blue
BB #1 tie, Burgundy
BB navy sack blazer
LE khakis
AE Waldens



Michael


----------



## hbs midwest

mjo_1 said:


> No pic this time around, but I wore a pretty standard and easy to imagine ensemble for graduation photos today.
> 
> BB OCBD, Blue
> BB #1 tie, Burgundy
> BB navy sack blazer
> LE khakis
> AE Waldens
> 
> Michael


Congratulations on your upcoming graduation!:icon_smile:

Your described ensemble is classic.

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed Jacket
> Orvis tattersall
> Navy blue Claybrooke knit tie





Mannix said:


>


Both well done, combos with paterned shirts.


----------



## AldenPyle

CCC Southwick Herringbone
David's Shirts OCBD (w/ 3rd button and flap pocket)
Brooks Solid Uni Tie 
Press Houndstooth Pants (from Hertling) tapered to 8,5" hems

AE Slater Longwings wTrafalgar Cordovan Belt
holding Parker Jotter


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> Both well done, combos with paterned shirts.


^+1...I am a pushover for tattersall/gingham/check shirts with ties.

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

AldenPyle said:


> CCC Southwick Herringbone
> David's Shirts OCBD (w/ 3rd button and flap pocket)
> Brooks Solid Uni Tie
> Press Houndstooth Pants (from Hertling) tapered to 8,5" hems
> 
> AE Slater Longwings wTrafalgar Cordovan Belt
> holding Parker Jotter


AP...you are doing admirably well at maintaining your classic standard.:thumbs-up:

hbs


----------



## Mannix

AldenPyle said:


> Both well done, combos with paterned shirts.


Thank you, I like experimenting with lots of patterns...must be my love for PRL coming out.


----------



## Bradford

Today -

Reyn Spooner pullover buttondown
Bill's M1 Khakis
Sperry Topsiders





And my 5-year-old, John  

Brooks Brothers shirt, khaki shorts and Nike's for picture day at school...


----------



## fishertw

*Today*

Ben Silver 3/2 herringbone gray/brown Harris Tweed jacket.
BB tattersall bd
LE burgnudy knit tie
alligator strap belt
Pendelton tan wool trousers
tan/navy/burgundy argyles
one Alden LHS (other foot in a cast) 
(non trad aircraft aluminum crutches)
Cheers, Tom


----------



## TDI GUY

fishertw said:


> Ben Silver 3/2 herringbone gray/brown Harris Tweed jacket.
> BB tattersall bd
> LE burgnudy knit tie
> alligator strap belt
> Pendelton tan wool trousers
> tan/navy/burgundy argyles
> one Alden LHS (other foot in a cast)
> (*non trad aircraft aluminum crutches*)
> Cheers, Tom


What exactly would trad crutches look like? Would they have to be wood? Perhaps handed down from one's father?


----------



## mcarthur

fishertw said:


> Ben Silver 3/2 herringbone gray/brown Harris Tweed jacket.
> BB tattersall bd
> LE burgnudy knit tie
> alligator strap belt
> Pendelton tan wool trousers
> tan/navy/burgundy argyles
> one Alden LHS (other foot in a cast)
> (non trad aircraft aluminum crutches)
> Cheers, Tom


Wishing you a quick and successful recovery


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos sportscoat
RLPL hoodie
BJ belt
Levis 501
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Wishing you a quick and successful recovery


^+1... painless, too, if possible!

hbs


----------



## mjo_1

hbs midwest said:


> Congratulations on your upcoming graduation!:icon_smile:
> 
> Your described ensemble is classic.
> 
> hbs


Thanks! Then it's on to 3 more years of school....At least that means more Oklahoma football!

Michael


----------



## mcarthur

^Are you going to law school?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Hermes pocket-square
Brioni polo
MD belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
testoni slip-ons
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Reddington

B2 OCBD
LLB Sweater
B2 Hudson Cords (Not as bright as pictured. They're actually a honey colour, but the flash gives them more of a lemon hue)
1974 Timex with Central Watch strap


----------



## mjo_1

mcarthur said:


> ^Are you going to law school?


That's the plan. I'm hoping for a new suit from my parents for graduation to get started on the right foot in the fall :icon_smile:

Michael


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> That's the plan. I'm hoping for a new suit from my parents for graduation to get started on the right foot in the fall :icon_smile:
> 
> Michael


Best of luck!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Valentino tie
Kiton shirt
Large penny cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
BB- PTB


----------



## CMDC

The jacket is not strictly trad--Its Italian!!-David Cenci--but I like it. Its darted but otherwise is ok--single vent, not heavily padded, etc. The pattern is not really visible on the picture but is a plaid of blue, green, and cream. Nice for a day in the high 60s.
Blue LLBean ocbd
Hilfiger repp tie
Blue wool Polo trousers
Black gunboats


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Prada sweater
Zegna belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
DP boots
JV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks! Then it's on to 3 more years of school....At least that means more Oklahoma football!
> 
> Michael


mrs hbs (OU alumna) would approve...

Wishing you the best in your studies, future counsellor!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Reddington

Cold and snowy here in the Pacific Northwest.

BB Yellow OCBD
JP Dark Green Shaggy Dog
EB Corduroys
BB Coat
LLB Bean Boots


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

Good look, Reddington; I'm wearing the same green Shetland today.


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> Cold and snowy here in the Pacific Northwest.
> 
> BB Yellow OCBD
> JP Dark Green Shaggy Dog
> EB Corduroys
> BB Coat
> LLB Bean Boots


well-done, Red--especially the Shetland.

hbs


----------



## Jovan

I'll have to look into one of those shetlands. They'd be great for next winter. (Yes, it does get into the 30s in Florida.)


----------



## srivats

Jovan said:


> I'll have to look into one of those shetlands. They'd be great for next winter. (Yes, it does get into the 30s in Florida.)


Jovan, I will be in gainesville for the summer, back to my alma mater  will you be around too?


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack Navy blazer
JAB university stripe ocbd
Lands' End tie
Red silk pocket square
Lands' End khakis--Recently picked up @ Inlet. I'm really liking these. They're a golden khaki. Very nice, especially for $7.
Florsheim Saddles


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
A-Indy boot


----------



## Mannix

Sorry the picture is blurry.


----------



## srivats

^ Mannix, looks very nice. I love the sweater + jacket combo - the colors work well together.


----------



## Mannix

srivats said:


> ^ Mannix, looks very nice. I love the sweater + jacket combo - the colors work well together.


Thank you! It's one of my favorite sport coats.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
Brioni sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
PS boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cowtown

Mannix - Beautiful coat. Who is the maker?


----------



## hbs midwest

Mannix said:


> Sorry the picture is blurry.


Great combo--lovely guncheck.

Enjoy Wednesday.

hbs


----------



## Patrick06790

Deansgate suit, Brooksgate tie, working on School Board Clerk Swipes $110G While Auditors Snooze-Gate.

Have to do something about fat neck-gate.


----------



## srivats

Patrick, looking great in that suit + tie. Well done!


----------



## wingman

Patrick06790 said:


> Deansgate suit, Brooksgate tie, working on School Board Clerk Swipes $110G While Auditors Snooze-Gate.
> 
> Have to do something about fat neck-gate.


I think the suit & tie look great...gate.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Thumbs up!


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
A-cap toe boot


----------



## Mannix

Very nice Patrick, I like it all.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
Brioni belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm seeking public office solely to funnel massive amounts of public funds through my offshore Stile company creating "Gategate".


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Deansgate suit, Brooksgate tie, working on School Board Clerk Swipes $110G While Auditors Snooze-Gate.
> 
> Have to do something about fat neck-gate.


Great ensemble, Patrick!

Truly classic.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 houndstooth jacket
Blue ocbd
No brand Scottish Lancers regimental tie
Olive Lands End wool trousers
Burgundy Florsheim loafers


----------



## TDI GUY

I like the Press houndstooth. A recent offering?


----------



## CMDC

Yes. Got it during their recent sale--70% off in-store. I like that its not a heavy tweed (although I love the heavy tweeds) so that I can get more year round wear out of it.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
A-PTB


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS peacoat
Brioni sweater
JV pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

bb jacket, shirt, lord's silk knit, press flannels medium grey (unpictured), loafers and grey/red argyles (unpictured)

Still need a tripod. Never will get around to it


----------



## TDI GUY

Joe Beamish said:


> bb jacket, shirt, lord's silk knit, press flannels medium grey (unpictured), loafers and grey/red argyles (unpictured)
> 
> Still need a tripod. Never will get around to it


This is fantastic. I think your color/fabric choices nail the season (winter turning into spring) perfectly.


----------



## hbs midwest

Nice gunchecks, Joe B & CMDC...

Enjoy the weekend, gentlemen.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
A-LWB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
BC sweater
Menichetti cords
BJ belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Joe Beamish: I mean this in the best way -- you look like you stepped off the set of a '60s spy show.


----------



## Wrenkin

Jantzen white OCBD
Gap charcoal merino v-neck
J.Press blackwatch trousers
AE Garner black single monks
Barbour brown "Vintage Beaufort"


----------



## TMMKC

Joe Beamish said:


> bb jacket, shirt, lord's silk knit, press flannels medium grey (unpictured), loafers and grey/red argyles (unpictured)
> 
> Still need a tripod. Never will get around to it


Very nice. What kind of eyeglass frames are you wearing?


----------



## eagle2250

^^ Indeed, Joe does wear the Japanese Tortoise to good effect! Now as to brand...?


----------



## Patrick06790

Segueing into spring.

So stone-colored Wal Mart jeans, J. Crew's blue argyles for spring, LL Bean's rustics for the muddy aspect of spring, and Cabelas shirt and Press jacket for the wintery side of the equation.

And my all-time favorite pocket square, a hand-stitched experiment from the great familyman, who was seriously bored a few years ago and created these with plain old white hankies and some colored thread.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Trafalgar belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Timberland boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Jovan said:


> Joe Beamish: I mean this in the best way -- you look like you stepped off the set of a '60s spy show.


So he does...in the very best way.

hbs


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Segueing into spring.
> 
> So stone-colored Wal Mart jeans, J. Crew's blue argyles for spring, LL Bean's rustics for the muddy aspect of spring, and Cabelas shirt and Press jacket for the wintery side of the equation.
> 
> And my all-time favorite pocket square, a hand-stitched experiment from the great familyman, who was seriously bored a few years ago and created these with plain old white hankies and some colored thread....


...and once again, you have achieved a great look. Patrick, you are indeed a classic! BTW, is familyman still around? What's he up to these days? Sure do miss his posts.


----------



## Untilted

bb sack dj
bb shirt
bb diamond point bow
ae bal
cummerbund


----------



## Patrick06790

Segue into spring, continued, with the first wearing of a lighter weight blazer and leather-soled loafers!


----------



## mcarthur

Untilted said:


> bb sack dj
> bb shirt
> bb diamond point bow
> ae bal
> cummerbund


thumbs up
Consider a pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
JS suit
Charvet tie
Kiton shirt
Globe cufflinks
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Untilted: I agree with mcarthur. I also think you should consider onyx studs, even if the shirt doesn't have a detachable collar (which is rare now, especially with turn down). That and a sliver of crisp white linen in the breast pocket would really make an impact.

A sack dinner jacket? Sounds like a rarity now, is it vintage?


----------



## clemsontiger

Ode to the coming Spring:


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick and Blake: Great Spring previews!
Tilt: the starched white linen square would be the icing on an already elegant cake.

Enjoy the week, gentlemen.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*This is the Day the Lord Hath Made...*

Warmer and sunny today--Missed Church; spent the morning at the walk-in clinic, spent the afternoon recouperating from same--absolutely no style statemnt:
BB tea-wash patch Madras shorts, 2008 vintage
Ancient and venarable navy t-shirt--Small San Francisco logo on left chest
Gokey/Orvis moccasins
Inhaler at the ready

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

^take good care of yourself


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
A- NST


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP Horsey jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Prada belt
RR jeans
Armani socks
Timberland boots
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## srivats

Had a baggier-is-better epiphany today with this combo:
LE green uni. stripe (BD collar) shirt in traditional fit
navy blue tie with medium-sized polka dots 
Dockers olive pleated all-cotton trousers
Alden cigar shell NST

No pics unfortunately, but I'd love to hear comments on the shirt+tie combo


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Jovan said:


> Untilted: I agree with mcarthur. I also think you should consider onyx studs


I, for one, prefer the un-studded look. Well done.


----------



## clemsontiger

srivats said:


> Had a baggier-is-better epiphany today with this combo:
> LE green uni. stripe (BD collar) shirt in traditional fit
> navy blue tie with medium-sized polka dots
> 
> No pics unfortunately, but I'd love to hear comments on the shirt+tie combo


Sounds busy, but I would have to see it. If the navy background of the tie was the dominating feature, then it could possibly work.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

green and navy striped bowtie
white pinpoint oxford
dark charcoal pants
black belt and split toe oxfords
navy blazer

Happy St. Paddy's guys!


----------



## CMDC

In the spirit of St. Patrick's Day:
BB 3/2 Sack Navy blazer
Lands End ocbd
BB green repp tie
Shamrock surcingle belt
Lands End khakis


----------



## hbs midwest

*The Feast of the Apostle to the Irish...*

Errands this morning; time with the young one this evening--today is his nameday...
BB OCBD--pink
BS emblematic--Hunter/gold-yellow harps
LLB khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
Ancient wool socks, Navy/hunter shamrocks
AE Paxton loafers--Burgundy calf
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--white linen

Enjoy the day, all (in moderation, of course)!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> green and navy striped bowtie
> white pinpoint oxford
> dark charcoal pants
> black belt and split toe oxfords
> navy blazer
> 
> Happy St. Paddy's guys!


sounds very nice


----------



## Mannix




----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
A-UTIP


----------



## Reds & Tops

My first post in this thread, nothing too special:

White BB OCBD
Green RLP Cords
RLP Regimental Stripe socks
Ancient A&F Brown leather belt
Alden for BB wingtips, brown
Hamilton watch

Has anyone tried the newish lightweight BB OCBDs? I'm tempted by them as it gets a little warm in the subways over the summer.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Uncle - Looking sharp as usual, but no green for St. Patrick's Day?

CMDC - Looking good. I like the belt!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
NM rugby polo
Nocona belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Reddington

Happy St. Patrick's Day all!


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Very nicely done, Reddington


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Very nicely done, Reddington


I second


----------



## hbs midwest

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Very nicely done, Reddington


+3...

hbs

Also, a nice study in understatement, CMDC!

Happy St Patrick's night, all!:icon_smile:


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> bb jacket, shirt, lord's silk knit, press flannels medium grey (unpictured), loafers and grey/red argyles (unpictured)
> 
> Still need a tripod. Never will get around to it


This is great. 


Jovan said:


> Joe Beamish: I mean this in the best way -- you look like you stepped off the set of a '60s spy show.


Well put! It does look like Peter Graves


----------



## CMDC

Here is the first wearing of the Old Navy undarted pincord jacket
White ocbd
Ebayed repp tie--"Made Expressly for New York Rugby Football Club"
Dark grey wool trousers


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H- ps
HF cords
A-LWB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
NM sweater
Zegna pant
Fleming belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## JayJay

Untilted said:


> bb sack dj
> bb shirt
> bb diamond point bow
> ae bal
> cummerbund


This looks terrific.


----------



## Reddington

It's still tweed weather here........


----------



## mcarthur

^thumbs up!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Gitman blue U stripe ocbd
Rolex Daytona..not trad at all but I love it. 
gator strap with engine turned buckle (with initials)
Bills M3 khakis, plain front and no cuff
sockless!!
Alden Cape Cod beefroll penny loafers


----------



## trolperft

It's like early summer in Tokyo today.


----------



## CMDC

Heavy on the blue and the grey today.

BB 3/2 Tweed jacket
JAB university stripe ocbd
Repp tie, no brand (ebayed)
RL navy trousers
BB argyle socks
Florsheim longwings


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
VV-ps
Ballin cords
A-NST


----------



## clemsontiger

CMDC & Uncle,

Nicely done.


----------



## Jazzer

CMDC said:


> Here is the first wearing of the Old Navy undarted pincord jacket
> White ocbd
> Ebayed repp tie--"Made Expressly for New York Rugby Football Club"
> Dark grey wool trousers


I like the sport coat and tie. How much did you pay for the coat?

I occasionally tie a tie that long but then I tuck it into my pants! Is that uncouth?

-Will


----------



## CMDC

^
This is the $40 Old Navy model now in stores. I like it quite a bit, given the price.

The tie is long. It came as part of an ebay lot and is tagged as XL. I had to give it a few different attempts to make it somewhat workable, given that I'm about 5'10" but it could lose another inch or so, I agree.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM sweater
BJ belt
Zegna pant
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Blake,
Thank you


----------



## Reds & Tops

I guess I need to start breaking out the camera...

First day of spring, and it's snowing here in Manhattan. Supposed to be 56 and sunny tomorrow. Wish I could explain that!

RLP OCBD
J Crew Chinos
Ancient A&F belt
Bean Boots
Hickey Oilcloth toggle coat (may not the traddest coat out there, but quite nice if I may say so!)


----------



## jph712

J Crew Light Blue and White Gingham Shirt
Lands End Khakis
Sperrys
Royden Shotshell Belt
Swiss Army on a Brown Oiled Leather Strap


----------



## JohnMS

I don't think I've ever posted on this thread...in any case a "safe" day. I apologize for the lousy cell-phone camera (and for the angle that makes the tie seem to be five-inches wide....


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

JohnMS said:


> I don't think I've ever posted on this thread...in any case a "safe" day. I apologize for the lousy cell-phone camera (and for the angle that makes the tie seem to be five-inches wide....


very nice. I love that tie!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
A-LHS


----------



## Reds & Tops

JohnMS said:


> I don't think I've ever posted on this thread...in any case a "safe" day. I apologize for the lousy cell-phone camera (and for the angle that makes the tie seem to be five-inches wide....


Very BB of you. Looking sharp.


----------



## clemsontiger

Nice roll John.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Today's look inspired by CMDC's 3/19 entry:

I never wear this tie (or repp ties very often) which is silly -- I like 'em

Land's End jacket
BB shirt
BB tie
Levi's (unpictured)
Clark desert boots (unpictured)


----------



## CMDC

^Very nice. I haven't pulled the trigger on the jacket & tie w/ Clark's desert boots, although I do have a pair. Maybe I'll recipocate the inspiration.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
Kleinberg belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Cartier cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> It's still tweed weather here........


Niiiiice.:icon_smile_big:

Have a great weekend, Red.

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

From the last couple of days:


----------



## P Hudson

Reddington said:


> It's still tweed weather here........


Each time you show a watch strap, you should be required to identify it by brand and number. I don't know if it's just that they look better on screen, but I am always in awe of the way you display them. I'm wearing a central #5 at the moment, but it is nowhere near as vibrant as yours.


----------



## ErikinWest

Alright my first post in the Trad. Hopefully this is considered 'tradly' enough!

https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0195adh.jpg

Yes collar is a bit loose. I bought the shirt over two years ago, and I've lost a bit of weight since then.

https://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0196doe.jpg

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0197n.jpg

https://img24.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0198blv.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
NM rugby shirt
KS belt
Brioni cords
Brioni socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## JayJay

ErikinWest said:


> Alright my first post in the Trad. Hopefully this is considered 'tradly' enough!
> 
> https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0195adh.jpg


Looks good, although I'm not a fan of the socks.


----------



## clemsontiger

ErikinWest said:


> Alright my first post in the Trad. Hopefully this is considered 'tradly' enough!k


I think you have too many patterns working together. I second Jay2 on the socks.


----------



## ErikinWest

ahah! but I love eccentric socks!

Erik


----------



## anglophile23

^love the socks
not do much the shoes, but to each his own


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Armani socks
Kiton monkstraps
MK cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF cords
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## Ron_A

White OCBD
Navy Suit
RL Polo Tie
Alden Black Shell PTB


----------



## mcarthur

^ good looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Zegna sweater
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Goldtoe socks
BJ boots
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-wing tip


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> White OCBD
> Navy Suit
> RL Polo Tie
> Alden Black Shell PTB


Classic Business Trad.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni polo
NM belt
Oxxford pant
Brioni socks
JL chelsea boots
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## clemsontiger




----------



## mcarthur

^ Good looking attire


----------



## clemsontiger

Thank you uncle. The tie is one of my father's from the 1980's; it's a Robert Talbot "best of class." I was playing with it in class today and noticed the original price tag, of $40, was still tucked in it. If the tie were purchased in 1986 here is what $40 would possibly be valued today:

* $78.58 * using the  Consumer Price Index 
* $68.71 * using the  GDP deflator 
using value of consumer bundle 
* $79.15 * using the  unskilled wage 
* $101.05 * using the  nominal GDP per capita 
* $127.85 * using the  relative share of GDP


----------



## Bradford

Today was white/blue windowpane BB OCBD slim-fit shirt, Bill's M2 flat front khakis, blue/gray argyle socks, shell cordovan Barrie longwings.

Sorry, no pic - camera is in the diaper bag in my wife's SUV.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

B2 lavendar ocbd
S&B belt
B2 chinos
B2 carmel argyle socks
J&M saddles


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
SF-ps
HF cords
A-PTB


----------



## Pentheos

BB blue blazer
BB white OCBD
BB blue-white repp tie
BB silk-cotton light blue v-neck
BB british khaki khakis
white linen PS
J&M Oxfords (blech, I know, just trying to wear them down and replace them with something better)


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 Navy sack blazer
Blue ocbd
BB repp tie
Lands End Khakis
LLBean moccs, thrifted new


----------



## Reds & Tops

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 Navy sack blazer
> Blue ocbd
> BB repp tie
> Lands End Khakis
> LLBean moccs, thrifted new


This is simply fantastic. I especially like the tie bar.


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-chukkas


----------



## hbs midwest

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 Navy sack blazer
> Blue ocbd
> BB repp tie
> Lands End Khakis
> LLBean moccs, thrifted new


Niiice!

It appears that you and I play off the same musical score--at least today.

Well-assembled.

hbs


----------



## SlowE30

clemsontiger said:


>


I'll forgive you for attending Clempson in exchange for more info about the watch. That's excellent - simple, and elegant. I need to get a watch other than my cell phone - it's difficult to take a pulse without a second hand!


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday, as a chauffeur of sorts:
-vintage "Kaufman's" navy flannel two button suit
-BB blue university stripe OCBD
-RLP black silk knitted tie
-black leather plaque belt
-black/red/grey argyle socks
-AE black Fairfax shoes

Sorry, no pictures. I was exhausted from hours of driving by the time I got home.


----------



## clemsontiger

SlowE30 said:


> I'll forgive you for attending Clempson in exchange for more info about the watch. That's excellent - simple, and elegant. I need to get a watch other than my cell phone - it's difficult to take a pulse without a second hand!


Thank you for forgiving me oh Great Alaskan. I picked up that auto Seiko off of Ebay for about $12 with shipping. I put in the search "seiko automatic" and then chose the time of manufacturing (I think 1970-1990).

Oh...I just noticed you pronounced it properly without the dreaded yankee "z".


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 Houndstooth
LLBean blue ocbd
RL tie
Lands End olive wool trousers
Burgundy florsheim loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
JS sweater
BJ belt
DSquared jeans
NM socks
Grenson balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## PorterSq

clemsontiger said:


> Thank you for forgiving me oh Great Alaskan. I picked up that auto Seiko off of Ebay for about $12 with shipping. I put in the search "seiko automatic" and then chose the time of manufacturing (I think 1970-1990).
> 
> Oh...I just noticed you pronounced it properly without the dreaded yankee "z".


Is it any wonder why we northerners don't trust you folks? That's a Timex, not a Seiko...right?!

Beautiful watch - simple, elegant, nice. I'd love one too...


----------



## hbs midwest

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 Houndstooth
> LLBean blue ocbd
> RL tie
> Lands End olive wool trousers
> Burgundy florsheim loafers


Nicely done.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Errand running, conversation with old Manpower colleagues...
LLB chambray BD--Burgundy/rose (starched & pressed)
BS bow--Old Downside (navy/ruby/marigold)
LLB khakis--usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
PRL generic navy socks
LLB moccasins
BB Madison 1818 3/2 blazer --navy
PS--linen/cotton, wine

Enjoy Thursday evening/Friday/weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## clemsontiger

PorterSq said:


> Is it any wonder why we northerners don't trust you folks? That's a Timex, not a Seiko...right?!
> 
> Beautiful watch - simple, elegant, nice. I'd love one too...


Thanks for pointing this out. I'm not really sure what I was thinking, I did order a Seiko auto off of ebay once, but that was 2 years ago.


----------



## redmanca

clemsontiger said:


> Oh...I just noticed you pronounced it properly without the dreaded yankee "z".


I am guilty of this sin, as I am not just a yankee, but what my father (who attended Clemson and was called this by natives) informed me is a damn yankee. Something to do with being from South Florida.

Conor


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-chukkas


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Looking very sharp!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Looking very sharp!


Thank you


----------



## eagle2250

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc: You have nailed it but, were it me, I would button the shirt collar points! Great look though.


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks, Eagle. In this case, I left 'em undone so the points would reach the lapel.


----------



## CMDC

JPress sport shirt
Lands End chinos
LLBean mocs
Gold Toe argyles


----------



## david809

Doc, those pants look fantastic (as does the rest of the ensemble). I am looking for a pair exactly like those, details?


----------



## Jack1425

BB Golden Fleece Sack (Kent Wang p/s not pictured)
LLB Uni-Stripe OCBD
Bills M2
Press Surcingle
BB Argyles
AE Waldens
Timex w/ Smart Turnout Band..


----------



## clemsontiger

Doc,

Great look. The jacket has a little more shape than like, but I'm also portly.

Jack,

Classic.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Looks great Jack!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
Timberland boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

DocHolliday said:


> Thanks, Eagle. In this case, I left 'em undone so the points would reach the lapel.


You need a button down collar like this. I'd like to get one custom made.


----------



## fifeldor

DocHolliday said:


> ...


Very impressive!!


----------



## mcarthur

Jack,
Good looking attire
Good to see your post


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS jacket
Barneys sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DM boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## bluemagic

Shirt: Gant
Watch: Timex w/J. Crew strap
Belt: Polo
Trousers: J. Crew
Shoes: Ralph Lauren


----------



## hbs midwest

Looking *very* good, Doc & Jack.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Jack1425

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
TA tie
Cartier belt
Armani socks
JL balmorals
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

HMS came hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Corbin cords
A-LWB


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 tweed sack
JAB university strip ocbd
Boston Trader black repp tie
Hilfiger charcoal flannel trousers
AE Berwick


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
PS boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

CMDC: Great outfit. You have me sold on that longwing-loafer style which I previously didn't care for. Only thing I'd like to see is a full length shot and cuffs on the trousers.


----------



## hbs midwest

Jovan said:


> CMDC: Great outfit. You have me sold on that longwing-loafer style which I previously didn't care for. Only thing I'd like to see is a full length shot and cuffs on the trousers.


Amen on all counts.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Amen on all counts.
> 
> hbs


How about a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
SF-pc
Corbin cords
A-tassel


----------



## JohnMS

Nothing very creative...went enough years wearing Italian "stuff" that it's good to get back to the basics.


----------



## Untilted

*Black tie again*

with amstel light.


----------



## stfu

My own black tie from a couple weeks ago.

My apologies for:
-the cut off at my shins (I was wearing very well shined AE Park Avenues and perhaps you can tell there is no break on the trousers).
- The crooked bow (It is the best I can do, at least I am consistent)
- general fuzziness (I think I was a bit fuzzy too)


----------



## CMDC

BB khaki 3/2 sack blazer
Lands End white ocbd
Bert Pulitzer Argyle & Sutherland tie
Lands End olive wool trousers
Florsheim burgundy weejuns

I'd appreciate pairing recommendations for the jacket. I know denim is an option but I want to get some wear out of it w/other pants. I think the olive works pretty well. Its pretty hard to see in the picture but the contrast is good. I also think a khaki seersucker pant will also work.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
JV sweater
Trafalgar belt
Mason's pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Darphin cologne
Patek watch


----------



## stfu

CMDC said:


> BB khaki 3/2 sack blazer
> Lands End white ocbd
> Bert Pulitzer Argyle & Sutherland tie
> Lands End olive wool trousers
> Florsheim burgundy weejuns
> 
> I'd appreciate pairing recommendations for the jacket. I know denim is an option but I want to get some wear out of it w/other pants. I think the olive works pretty well. Its pretty hard to see in the picture but the contrast is good. I also think a khaki seersucker pant will also work.


Looks good. I had a recent post with a similar colored jacket, and also wondered about pant choices. Olive was suggested to me, and I think it works. I don't see why Navy would not work also, but many don't seem to liek that look.

To me, any "like colored" pant, even of a different material does not "feel" right. I am far from the expert.


----------



## Jovan

Nice black tie, guys. Are they sack cut dinner jackets?


----------



## JayJay

stfu said:


> My own black tie from a couple weeks ago.
> 
> My apologies for:
> -the cut off at my shins (I was wearing very well shined AE Park Avenues and perhaps you can tell there is no break on the trousers).
> - The crooked bow (It is the best I can do, at least I am consistent)
> - general fuzziness (I think I was a bit fuzzy too)


This jacket looks really great.


----------



## stfu

JayJay said:


> This jacket looks really great.


Thanks. Now, after that compliment, and somewhat sheepishly ......

It is from JAB and was $119  . I have had no alterations done, and it fits 'almost' perfectly. To answer Jovan, no, it is not a sack, but I think the cut is fairly straightly draped with almost nothing taken in or darted. Add to that the fact that it is a single button, and it looks very 'clean'. I chose to buy the dinner jacket at JAB partially so I could get matching trousers, ($69) because I wanted flat front pants and they were harder to find than one might expect.

I was wearing a vintage stud set with matching vintage 'double sided' cuff links. Those set me back $8. I also got a similar real MOP set at the same time which I will wear the next ocassion.


----------



## Untilted

Jovan said:


> Nice black tie, guys. Are they sack cut dinner jackets?


yep......


----------



## Vik

stfu said:


> Looks good. I had a recent post with a similar colored jacket, and also wondered about pant choices. Olive was suggested to me, and I think it works. I don't see why Navy would not work also, but many don't seem to liek that look.
> 
> To me, any "like colored" pant, even of a different material does not "feel" right. I am far from the expert.


I like the jacket - a lot. I actually think grey trousers would look nice - with something suede on the feet...


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-LHS


----------



## Jovan

Untilted said:


> yep......


Do tell. I'm interested in who made it.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Spring is here*

To celebrate the 60+ temps
White BB OCBD
Seafoam green flat front shorts PRL
Rugby Engine Turned Buckle with brown strap
Timex on Smart Turnout Dartmouth colors
Sperry AO Brown with white soles and brown laces (NOS- can't seem to find any record of this model anywhere)


----------



## Untilted

Jovan said:


> Do tell. I'm interested in who made it.


no label


----------



## Reds & Tops

AdamsSutherland said:


> To celebrate the 60+ temps
> White BB OCBD
> Seafoam green flat front shorts PRL
> Rugby Engine Turned Buckle with brown strap
> Timex on Smart Turnout Dartmouth colors
> Sperry AO Brown with white soles and brown laces (NOS- can't seem to find any record of this model anywhere)


I wish the weather was the same here in NYC...overcast and rain's all that's on our horizon.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
BC pant
Bernini belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati loafers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Patrick06790

I've decided to abandon it all and wear baggy jeans, sneakers and hooded sweatshirts for the rest of my life.

Yo.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> I've decided to abandon it all and wear baggy jeans, sneakers and hooded sweatshirts for the rest of my life.
> 
> Yo.


Yeah, right...sure.

I have looked at the calendar.:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## Joe Beamish

My BB sack navy blazers look WAY better dyed black. Who knew? I also changed the buttons. No more of that metal stuff. I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## the420skipper

stfu said:


> My own black tie from a couple weeks ago.
> 
> My apologies for:
> -the cut off at my shins (I was wearing very well shined AE Park Avenues and perhaps you can tell there is no break on the trousers).
> - The crooked bow (It is the best I can do, at least I am consistent)
> - general fuzziness (I think I was a bit fuzzy too)


The bow tie looks great to me. You don't want to look too stodgy.


----------



## Jovan

Joe Beamish said:


> My BB sack navy blazers look WAY better dyed black. Who knew? I also changed the buttons. No more of that metal stuff. I'll post pics tomorrow.


April Fool's...? Please? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-Indy boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
AC polo
KS belt
Prada pants
Zegna socks
JL loafers
Armani cologne
Patek watch


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 Grey blazer (identical in type to the khaki one of a few days ago)
Orvis twill shirt
Gap khakis


----------



## Untilted

southwick mtm sack
bb ocbd
ben silver rep tie
rl rugby olive chinos
bean camp mocs
bb belt with sterling silver buckle.


----------



## mcarthur

^ looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-LWB


----------



## hbs midwest

Mac & Tilt...

Looking *very* good, gentlemen.

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## Reds & Tops

Nasty weather in Manhattan today - 

J. Crew Newport Slicker, yellow
RLP OCBD purple uni stripe
RLP denim
Sperry top siders
Ancient A&F belt
Drew University crested umbrella


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Brioni sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Justin boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sports coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-cap toe boot


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Beautiful weather and a nice day at the track*

Showing some support for my brothers riding at the track today.
Standard Fraternity gear:

Navy PRL Polo
J. Crew faded red shorts
timex on a white and carolina blue band from Julian's in Chapel Hill
J Press Navy and Maroon ribbon belt (not visible since shirt was untucked)
Sahara AO Sperry's that need to be retired
Maui Jim's on Southern Proper croakies


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni sweater
NM belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Gucci pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni tie
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed Vetiver
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

The choir director wanted us to wear a dark blue blazer. Sorry for the dark pictures.

Blazer = JAB Travelers Collection
Trousers = Daniel Cremieux
Tie = Ermenegildo Zegna
Shirt = Geoffrey Beene
P.S. = Dilliards, silk
Shoes = Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-LWB


----------



## mcarthur

dch2,
Nice looking attire


----------



## Reds & Tops

Another rainy Manhattan day...

Hickey Blackwatch oilcloth coat
RLP OCBD, blue
J. Press belt
RLP chinos, stone (terrible color choice for today)
Sperry's.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
JV Converse All Stars
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

mcarthur said:


> dch2,
> Nice looking attire


Thanks mcarthur


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-cap toe boot


----------



## Reds & Tops

RLP Gingham shirt
RLP Chinos
Press belt
Sperry Chukkas


----------



## hbs midwest

Career fair at the Airport Ramada this morning:
BB OCBD--white, starched
BS Regt--2d City of London (wine/navy, narrow gold/silver-white stripes)
J Press 3/2 worsted sack suit--charcoal
Bass Cordo/oxblood leather belt
Generic wool dress socks--navy
AE Cambridge shell Cordovan wingtip Bals--Burgundy
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagermantl--low 30s out there.

Have a good week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

Boy, how do I follow something like that? Ah, here goes..




























BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack (just purchased last week from Thom Browne's Schooldays!)
LE tattersall shirt
BB Makers tie
Random hankie PS
J.Crew yellow & blue argyle socks
J&M wingtips

Apologies for the pic quality.


----------



## hbs midwest

^^Nicely done, gentlemen!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Career fair at the Airport Ramada this morning:
> BB OCBD--white, starched
> BS Regt--2d City of London (wine/navy, narrow gold/silver-white stripes)
> J Press 3/2 worsted sack suit--charcoal
> Bass Cordo/oxblood leather belt
> Generic wool dress socks--navy
> AE Cambridge shell Cordovan wingtip Bals--Burgundy
> PS--white linen
> Schneider loden jagermantl--low 30s out there.
> 
> Have a good week, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


good luck!


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> ^^Nicely done, gentlemen!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


I second the comments of HBS


----------



## WingtipTom

hbs midwest said:


> Career fair at the Airport Ramada this morning:
> BB OCBD--white, starched
> BS Regt--2d City of London (wine/navy, narrow gold/silver-white stripes)
> J Press 3/2 worsted sack suit--charcoal
> Bass Cordo/oxblood leather belt
> Generic wool dress socks--navy
> AE Cambridge shell Cordovan wingtip Bals--Burgundy
> PS--white linen
> Schneider loden jagermantl--low 30s out there.
> 
> Have a good week, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Am I the only one who thinks hbs needs to get a digital camera? LOL


aboutsomeoneelse said:


> Boy, how do I follow something like that? Ah, here goes..
> 
> BB Brooksease 3/2 Sack (just purchased last week from Thom Browne's Schooldays!)
> LE tattersall shirt
> BB Makers tie
> Random hankie PS
> J.Crew yellow & blue argyle socks
> J&M wingtips
> 
> Apologies for the pic quality.


Looks great!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Isaia cords
Trafalgar braces
Zegna socks
BJ boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## tsherry

*Doc: perfection!*

Homerun!!!


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> good luck!


Thanks for the well-wishing, Mac!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

WingtipTom said:


> Am I the only one who thinks hbs needs to get a digital camera? LOL...


The family has a digital camera (a rather nice one, at that); at the moment, our 16-year-old is the only member of the family with any competence with it...Someday, really, I promise--we'll have illustrated postings.

Have a good evening, gentlemen.

hbs


----------



## Reds & Tops

BB button down
Press Belt
RLP Chinos
RLP regimental socks
Black fleece nubuck & cordovan saddles


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-PTB


----------



## TMMKC

I like the yellow sweater, Mac. 

I wish I could wear yellow and orange...neither color looks good on me (at least according to my wife/stylist!).


----------



## CMDC

Crosslisted w/ the what to wear a khaki jacket with discussion:

BB 3/2 khaki blazer
RL green ocbd
JCrew jeans
Hilfiger argyles
LLBean mocs


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sport coat
> RLP sport shirt
> RLP sweater
> H-pc
> Ballin cords
> A-PTB


Good style, Mac.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
NM belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

Thanks for the kind words, friends.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> I like the yellow sweater, Mac.
> 
> I wish I could wear yellow and orange...neither color looks good on me (at least according to my wife/stylist!).


Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Good style, Mac.:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Thank you


----------



## Reds & Tops

Finally some good weather!

RLP OCBD, peach
Preseton Made in New England belt, blue with "ACK" lettering
RLP Chinos, navy
Sperry's, sock less
BB Chino windbreaker (more like windletter, but nice none the less)


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sport coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-NST


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> HMS camel hair sport coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-pc
> Ballin cords
> A-NST


Fantastic sweater Mac, it has great coloring.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Black penny loafers
gray pants
Navy braces
blue and white striped shirt
green/navy/yellow/red striped tie (I can't recall the name of the regiment is represents)
Navy blazer


----------



## Patrick06790

Spring!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Patrick06790 said:


> Spring!


Excellent bowtie Patrick! :icon_smile:


----------



## Jazzer

Great look, Patrick. Where is your blazer from?


----------



## stfu

*new tie day*

Press Linen(blend?) Sack
Blue Check Pocket Square
French Blue LE OCBD
new $9 JCrew tie (The contrast is better in person than in the photo)
Dark British tan Khakis (the target 'disposables')
Dark tan argyles
Sebago Classics


----------



## mcarthur

REDS & TOPS,
Thank you

Patrick & stfu,
gooding good

Patrick,
Read WSJ-page D4-bow ties


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Gucci sweater
Trafalgar belt
Brioni pant
PS socks
JL slip-ons
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## smujd

Jazzer said:


> Great look, Patrick. Where is your blazer from?


The famous BB University Blazer, I suspect.


----------



## TDI GUY

smujd said:


> The famous BB University Blazer, I suspect.


Looks very similar, particularly with the chest patch pocket, but I'm guessing not. Those buttons don't appear brassed as they are on the famous - nay, _infamous_ - BB University Blazer.

My guess? Vintage BB Makers.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jazzer said:


> Great look, Patrick. Where is your blazer from?


Vintage "346" Brooks (_*not*_ the new outlet stuff).

I have two. For some odd reason the one I'm wearing has three sleeve buttons (instead of the usual two, spaced apart).


----------



## Calvin500

*Basics*










Some basics for the Maundy Thursday service...



















... and for Tuesday's funeral and visitation.


----------



## Clovis

Patrick06790 said:


> Spring!


It all works very well together.


----------



## Patrick06790

I had to go home and change into something springier that would show up in black and white, to help illustrate this idiotic article I scratched out for our spring supplement.

And here we are, something shot by an actual pro.


----------



## hbs midwest

All looking good, gentlemen.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-LHS


----------



## Jovan

Calvin: My condolences on your loss. You look great and would make them proud. 

Patrick: Wonderful shot. Is that a madras bow tie? I'd love to see what it looks like in colour.


----------



## dchandler2

*Todays Outfit*

Sport Coat = JAB Herringbone Signature Collection
Trousers = Turnbury with reverse pleats. I love my pleats
Shirt = Brooks Brothers OCBD
Tie = Daniel Cremieux
Shoes = Allen Edmonds Randolph Shell Cordovan. These have become my go to shoes.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick: Wonderful shot. Is that a madras bow tie? I'd love to see what it looks like in colour.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks! That's a beautiful pattern.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Thanks! That's a beautiful pattern.


It's a Lands End from a few years back. They'd show up on the overstocks page with some regularity. I guess they got tired of selling them at half off or not at all.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JB jacket
Zegna polo
Prada belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jazzer

Patrick06790 said:


> Vintage "346" Brooks (_*not*_ the new outlet stuff).
> 
> I have two. For some odd reason the one I'm wearing has three sleeve buttons (instead of the usual two, spaced apart).


Cool. Great looking coat.


----------



## hbs midwest

Calvin500 said:


> ... and for *Tuesday's funeral and visitation*.


Prayers and sympathy for your loss.

Memory Eternal!

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> Vintage "346" Brooks (_*not*_ the new outlet stuff).
> 
> I have two. For some odd reason the one I'm wearing has three sleeve buttons (instead of the usual two, spaced apart).


Niiice!

Definitely worth duplicating.

Have a great Easter weekend.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Byzantine/Orthodox Good Friday is next week; errands and computer tutorials at the local Manpower office today:
PRL pique golfer--medium red
Lee Rider jeans--dark indigo, tailored legs
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB mocs, sockless
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--silk foxhunt print

A blessed and happy Easter to all our friends in the Western traditon!:icon_smile:

hbs, mrs hbs, & son


----------



## Calvin500

hbs,

Kind of you, but I was in the minister rather than the grieving family roll.


----------



## Beresford

Calvin500 said:


> hbs,
> 
> Kind of you, but I was in the minister rather than the grieving family roll.


Welcome! Given your avatar and handle, I suspect we have some things in common (I'm a serving Presbyterian elder), although we dress quite casually at my church.


----------



## Beresford

Patrick06790 said:


> It's a Lands End from a few years back. They'd show up on the overstocks page with some regularity. I guess they got tired of selling them at half off or not at all.


Lands End used to make nice bowties. Got a bunch, including a couple in cotton madras, although not in your pattern. Yours is quite nice.


----------



## Calvin500

Beresford,

"Handle"? Thanks for the welcome. I didn't know how to tuck my shirt in until I became a Presbyterian. And I didn't know how to rock a bow tie or a pocket square until I became a _southern_ Presbyterian. There's a chance I'll be leading a church plant in the near future, the casualness of which seems from present discussions to be a foregone conclusion. My "what are you wearing today"s may change substantially at that point.


----------



## hbs midwest

Calvin500 said:


> hbs,
> 
> Kind of you, but I was in the minister rather than the grieving family roll.


Oops!

As you can probably deduce from my avatar, I don't normally see clergy in suits, spread collars, and ties while performing their duties...My prayers and condolences for the departed and the grieving family.

Have a blessed and joyous Easter! :icon_smile:*

hbs

*Ours is next Sunday...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
BJ belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mjo_1

It's been a while since I've posted with school and everything else, but this weekend I've finally had some time on my hands. Here's a bit of an Easter preview (had to make sure the seersucker trousers still fit!)










And another:










Brooks 3/2 navy blazer
LE OCBD
Brooks #1 bow
Bills seersucker trousers
Press ribbon belt
JAB Bucks (not shown)

Hope you all have a wonderful Easter!

Michael


----------



## Jack1425

Excellent Michael!! Happy Easter to all as I stop by for some ideas before heading off to Mass then Mom & Dads.. 

Be Safe, Jack

I must stop procrastinating and acquire some bow ties!! :icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790

I was an Episcopalean today. Went off afterwards for the Methodists' Easter Egg Hunt but they bailed, too cold I guess. Thought they were made of sterner stuff.

Just got a big pile of stuff back from the alterations lady. Press suit which I thought was deep navy but on closer inspection is charcoal (which I like better); LE shirt; Hober tie from when they were called Mulberrywood; Kent Wang pink seersucker pocket square; Footjoys that could have used a quick swipe with the brush on the way out; and I sawed the ugly strap off the solar-powered watch with a mini-Ginsu knife and found, to my delight, that there is enough space to accomodate the Brooks straps with grommets.


----------



## Calvin500

My first ever 3/2 sack. Southwick. Found at Goodwill Wednesday for $10. Wife hemmed last night. Pretty excited to add this to my wardrobe!


























Just for the fun of it: my boys. My wife made the little guy's outfit and the elder son's tie. Ran out of time, or she'd have made me a pocket square to match!









New Bill's shorts sent from Redmanca! (Shirt will need ironed or dried before I leave for the afternoon games with friends.)









Belt: $0.25









Until I can get some topsiders, my One Stars will have to do. 









A very happy Easter to all who celebrate it.


----------



## CMDC

Thought I'd break out the newly acquired JAB 3/2 tartan blazer.
White ocbd
Green Hilfiger tie
LE khakis
Florsheim saddle shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Armani tie
Zegna belt
RLP socks
JL boots
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500

hbs midwest said:


> Oops!
> 
> As you can probably deduce from my avatar, I don't normally see clergy in suits, spread collars, and ties while performing their duties...My prayers and condolences for the departed and the grieving family.
> 
> Have a blessed and joyous Easter! :icon_smile:*
> 
> hbs
> 
> *Ours is next Sunday...


hbs,

Many thanks. Growing up I was Episcopalian and then Lutheran, so I'm familiar with clerical garb. The only time I get to look all clerical is during the services; we wear Geneva gowns. You mentioned spread collars. I recently preached a sermon with my collar sticking obnoxiously out over the robe, which I discovered to my horror when peeking at the DVD recording. The clerical collar would never have led me into that sort of humiliation. But then again, I suppose a button-down would have kept me out of that trouble, too.

Have a blessed Holy Week.


----------



## Jovan

More like What Were You Wearing Yesterday here...










The picture does NOT do us justice. Her friend forgot to hold the focus down first.

-vintage '50s suit
-vintage '60s tie
-Land's End OCBD
-Kent Wang pocket square
-thrifted silver tie clip
unseen:
-black leather plaque belt
-red/grey/black argyle socks
-black AE Fairfax shoes


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-PTB


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur, I mean this as a compliment, but you're like my own "Wilson" from Home Improvement. I've never seen your face, but I've learned tremendously from seeing your posts around AAAT.

Another rainy day here in Indiana-
PRL Flat front khakis (color)
PRL lime green polo (collar left under the sweater, I think its a crime when people pull the collar points over their sweater collars)
TH Navy cotton (heavy) crewneck sweater 
wool socks
Bean Boot mocs
J Press lacrosse surcingle
Timex on Dartmouth Smart Turnout band

obnoxiously green Patagonia rain coat
-I'm not worried about all of the green because the jacket will come off the second I'm out of the rain and none of the greens are the same.


----------



## hockeyinsider

CMDC said:


> Thought I'd break out the newly acquired JAB 3/2 tartan blazer.
> White ocbd
> Green Hilfiger tie
> LE khakis
> Florsheim saddle shoes


I didn't know JAB made 3/2 jackets.


----------



## CMDC

I'm not sure they do any longer. This was a recent ebay find and while its in pristine condition I think its quite old. Its got the label that I don't think they use any more. Does anyone know their history in terms of transformation into a mass retailer?? I've seen, while thrifting, quite a few older JAB 2 button sacks so I know they made them at one point.


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's shirt is a Chipp, and it's one of my absolute favorites. It is hard to describe the softness, and it's tattering and fraying nicely.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sport coat--thanks to Steve Smith
BB egg shell ocbd
Barney's NY tie
Charcoal wool trousers
AE Berwick


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC and Doc,
Nice looking attire

CMDC,
consider a pocket square

Doc,
I assume for the picture you do not button down


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> mcarthur, I mean this as a compliment, but you're like my own "Wilson" from Home Improvement. I've never seen your face, but I've learned tremendously from seeing your posts around AAAT.
> 
> Another rainy day here in Indiana-
> PRL Flat front khakis (color)
> PRL lime green polo (collar left under the sweater, I think its a crime when people pull the collar points over their sweater collars)
> TH Navy cotton (heavy) crewneck sweater
> wool socks
> Bean Boot mocs
> J Press lacrosse surcingle
> Timex on Dartmouth Smart Turnout band
> 
> obnoxiously green Patagonia rain coat
> -I'm not worried about all of the green because the jacket will come off the second I'm out of the rain and none of the greens are the same.


Thank you
You have a long commute from MD to IN, do you take a helicopter? (two winks)


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here's what I wore to church on Easter Sunday:

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1801k.jpg


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider: While I like your outfit (the American flag pin is a bit much for Easter though) PLEASE RESIZE THAT IMAGE to something manageable for most of us. My monitor's resolution is 1280*1024 and it takes up *two times the screen width*!!!


----------



## hockeyinsider

Jovan said:


> hockeyinsider: While I like your outfit (the American flag pin is a bit much for Easter though) PLEASE RESIZE THAT IMAGE to something manageable for most of us. My monitor's resolution is 1280*1024 and it takes up *two times the screen width*!!!


Apologizes: https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dscn1801k.jpg


----------



## Jovan

Is there no way to replace the original image with the resized one where you uploaded it?


----------



## PeterSawatzky

It's nice to see the whole outfit at once, as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
Malo polo
NM belt
NM pant
NM socks
Grenson balmorals
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> Thank you
> You have a long commute from MD to IN, do you take a helicopter? (two winks)


Actually I have a private jet. All the seats are upholstered with ravello cordovan and trimmed with blackwatch fabric. haha.

I jest.


----------



## Calvin500

PeterSawatzky said:


> It's nice to see the whole outfit at once, as well.


LOL.

I was thinking: man, that's the best-dressed park ranger I've ever seen.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Actually I have a private jet. All the seats are upholstered with ravello cordovan and trimmed with blackwatch fabric. haha.
> 
> I jest.


Work hard and your wish my become reality


----------



## mcarthur

Hockeyinsider,
I like your attire. Your American flag pin is very appropriate for Easter Sunday as well as the other 364 days of the year.


----------



## Jovan

PeterSawatzky said:


> It's nice to see the whole outfit at once, as well.


Indeed. Thanks, hockeyinsider.


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> CMDC and Doc,
> Nice looking attire
> 
> CMDC,
> consider a pocket square
> 
> Doc,
> I assume for the picture you do not button down


^+1 on all points.
Quite well-done, gentlemen!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-wing tip bal


----------



## Calvin500

Brooks shirt
Brooks 346 tie
Joe Bank sport coat, square and chinos
AE Paxton loafers

I'm a rookie at pattern-mixing. Wife says it works. Any evaluations are welcomed.


----------



## ksinc

Calvin500 said:


> I'm a rookie at pattern-mixing. Wife says it works. Any evaluations are welcomed.


Smokin'! :aportnoy:


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin, looking good!

simple day for me:

RLP Navy B
BB Pinpoint button down, blue
BB Cordovan Belt
RLP Chinos, green
Black Fleece Saddle shoes


----------



## Calvin500

ksinc, Reds,

Thank you. With that confidence boost, I think I'll walk downtown for a cup of coffee!


----------



## DocHolliday

Dig your tie, Calvin! I'm a sucker for dots.

Here's day two in the week o' classic buttondowns. Today, the gold standard: old-school Brooks. And I even buttoned the collar for you guys.


----------



## Calvin500

DocHolliday said:


> Dig your tie, Calvin! I'm a sucker for dots.
> 
> Here's day two in the week o' classic buttondowns. Today, the gold standard: old-school Brooks. And I even buttoned the collar for you guys.


Thanks, Doc. I really like the 3 tones of blue.

I like your knit. My blue version of the square-end knit was going to go on today until I decided to do the pattern-mixing experiment.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin and Doc,
thumbs up


----------



## dshell

DocHolliday said:


>


On the left trouser leg, is that lipstick? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Who would kiss someone's leg? (While still fully clothed, anyway.)


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 tweed sport coat
LLBean blue ocbd
Church's tie
Charcoal flannel trousers
Florsheim black gunboats


----------



## dshell

Jovan said:


> Who would kiss someone's leg? (While still fully clothed, anyway.)


I'd assumed it was a consequence of someone bowing down before him in view of his sartorial splendor.


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

Here I go again, following Doc ..










And a bit closer:










HF charcoal nailhead 2B, darted
Kent Wang linen PS
Lands' End $4.99 tartan tie
Lands' End broadcloth shirt
Cheap Bostonian captoes in cordovan/oxblood/burgundy

Be kind!


----------



## Calvin500

aboutsomeoneelse said:


> Lands' End $4.99 tartan tie


I like. Thanks for reminding me that it's time for my springy tartan ties!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP polo
BJ belt
Malo cords
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

I realize this pic is from a month ago, but I really like it. Is that shirt ecru, or is it just the light? Makes me want one.



ds23pallas said:


> From the last couple of days:


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-cap toe boot


----------



## ds23pallas

Joe Beamish said:


> I realize this pic is from a month ago, but I really like it. Is that shirt ecru, or is it just the light? Makes me want one.


Hi Joe,

Yes it is - BB ecru. Strangely enough, I was wearing that same jacket and shirt yesterday, with grey flannels (no tie though).

ds23pallas


----------



## Calvin500

And that's not a purse in my hand. Or, it _is_ a purse, but a purse that is now serving as a camera bag b/c my wife lost the real one. Crap. That means I'm holding a purse.

Cheers,
Calvin


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> HSM camel hair sport coat
> BJ turtleneck
> RLP sweater
> H-pc
> HF cords
> A-cap toe boot


Mac,

I'm curious, and hope you don't mind my asking: you have just about every Alden shoe imaginable, and a plentiful array of argyles. I imagine you have lots of squares, shirts, cords, etc. What makes you stick so closely to a handful of stand-by blazers? I think I've seen your camel hair and 1B and DB versions of the blue blazer, but that's it. Also, you used to rock the neck tie and button-down, but not recently. What's prompted your change in approach? Do you keep with the turtle neck and sweater under the jacket all throughout spring and summer?

You've got a good look going. I'm just curious. Being a newbie to caring at all how I dress, I'm interested in what prompts people's evolution in style.

By the way, I think most of your pocket squares are made right in my back yard.

Cheers,
Calvin


----------



## stfu

^ Calvin, great stuff recently! (Minus that purse  )


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's old-school buttondown is brought to you by Sero. The collar's taller on this one than on most of my vintage buttondowns, and the points are longer. I'd kinda forgotten how much I like it.

The streaks in the full pic are cold, fat drops of rain. Apparently it's the dead of winter here again. So much for spring.




























And the markedly contrasting stock photo of the ballast:


----------



## aboutsomeoneelse

That's a great jacket, Doc. I love its shape. Who's it by?


----------



## Reds & Tops

That is a fantastic tie, Doc. Well done sir!


----------



## CMDC

Picture is a bit washed out-colors are darker

Newly thrifted navy herringbone Harris Tweed 2 button jacket
JAB university stripe ocbd
Silk knit tie by Barbara Blank
Thrifted pocket square
Navy wool trousers
AE Berwick--black


----------



## mcarthur

Doc and Calvin,
Good looking attire

Doc,
Your umbrella indicates it is a day for tingley's


----------



## DocHolliday

aboutsomeoneelse said:


> That's a great jacket, Doc. I love its shape. Who's it by?


It's a vintage "Madisonaire" sack. The bottom of the tag says "The Bon Marche." Pretty nifty.

Thanks for the kind words, guys. And I definitely could have used some Tingley's today, mcarthur!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni sweater
MD belt
DG pant
Armani socks
testoni loafers
JV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500

*Thanks*

Mac and stfu---thank you.

Doc, CMDC, ds---dang. Ya'll are running a clinic here. I'm taking careful notes.


----------



## Untilted

docholliday = great outift!


----------



## hbs midwest

*Thursday: April 16*

...the 263rd anniversary of the Battle of Culloden; to remember and honor the Jacobite Highland Scots and Franco-Irish troops who fell that fateful day:
LE Broadcloth BD--Dress Royal Stuart mini-tartan
BS emblematic tie--red, British Royal Arms: 17th century, Stuart period
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL generic socks--navy
JAB/Alden tassel loafers--burgundy calf
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--white linen

Will change into white shirt for wear under cassock at church (Maundy Thursday/Good Friday) tonight.

Hope those of you in the Western tradition are having a great Easter season!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Gentlemen...
Some really great ensembles over the past week or so--Especially the tweed jackets! 

Keep it up.

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

HBS,
Have a good Holy week


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-PTB


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> HBS,
> Have a good Holy week


Thanks, Mac...we are.

hbs


----------



## Calvin500

*Sermon-writing Garb*































Holed up in the study cranking out a sermon for Sunday. I keep a blazer and a tie in my office just in case I have to run to the hospital or someone comes by to see me. Keep an electric razor in the desk for the same reason. On must-write-a-sermon days I often let the face lie fallow.

Presently, I'm trying to resist multiple invitations to lunch. Though on the nicest day of spring thusfar, it's going to be hard to resist.


----------



## egerland

Dark gray wool/silk 3 btn sports coat
Blue/tan/white tattersall OCBD
Khakis
Gray country socks
Almost vintage Polo moccasin style oxfords
White/black tweed cap
Submariner with green dial


----------



## stfu

*no sack, perhaps an interception*

I had to wear a suit today. I have no sack suits, and wanted to trad it up (or down) a little bit.

I like this track stripe suit quite a bit, it fits well, it is well made, has nice details like the pick stitching and working buttons, and it looks sharp generally. But wow, check out those shoulders! I could play line-backer for the local University football team.

So I paired it with an OCBD and that new, relatively skinny, stripe tie.

JAB Sig Gold Navy Track Stripe suit
LE French Blue OCBD (Should have worn white)
Linen Pocket Square
J Crew "Rugby Tie"
Navy/Royal/Grey Argyles
Black AE Park Avenue


----------



## CMDC

This is my new favorite suit. 
Recently thrifted chocolate brown flannel Princeton University Store 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint blue ocbd
Bert Pulitzer Argyle and Sutherland tie
Thrifted silk pocket square
Florsheim saddles



















Last trad WAYW for a while as my wife and I are off to Banff for a week. Thought I'd go out with a bang.


----------



## stfu

CMDC said:


>


Looks good. The A & S is perhaps my favorite tie pattern/color.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> This is my new favorite suit.
> Recently thrifted chocolate brown flannel Princeton University Store 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint blue ocbd
> Bert Pulitzer Argyle and Sutherland tie
> Thrifted silk pocket square
> Florsheim saddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last trad WAYW for a while as my wife and I are off to Banff for a week. Thought I'd go out with a bang.


Nice looking attire
Have a wonderful vacation. If you are not staying at the Lodge it is worth the effort to visit


----------



## mcarthur

Stfu,
Nice looking attire


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's one of those impossible days where it's sunny out, bright even, yet it remains cold. Looks like spring, feels like winter. So I stuck to winter stuff, but with a more casual vibe and with some brighter colors added in.

Today's old-school buttondown is from Brooks.


----------



## ds23pallas

CMDC said:


> Last trad WAYW for a while as my wife and I are off to Banff for a week. Thought I'd go out with a bang.





mcarthur said:


> Nice looking attire
> Have a wonderful vacation. If you are not staying at the Lodge it is worth the effort to visit


Mac is right, of course. A visit to the Banff Springs Hotel and the Chateau Lake Louise are a must. I live an hour away and the forecast for the upcoming week is looking good. Have a wonderful visit.

ds23pallas


----------



## CMDC

Those are definately in our plans and I'm glad the weather is looking good.
Any good thrift stores in the area????:icon_smile_big:
Just kidding.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Prada turtleneck
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## trolperft




----------



## Calvin500

*Dapper Linebacker*
































Having St. Fu's used-to-be-a-middle-linebacker syndrome with this JAB sport coat, though otherwise the feel and construction are impressive (Siggy line).

Brooks shirt is one of my favorite recent aquisitions. New watch band. I've jumped on this bandwagon too.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## ds23pallas

CMDC said:


> Those are definately in our plans and I'm glad the weather is looking good.
> Any good thrift stores in the area????:icon_smile_big:
> Just kidding.


Ha ha - no. I sometimes poke around a few (where I live) but I don't buy anything for myself. I did find a pair of nearly new AE Randolphs in shell cordovan for 6,99$ and sold them to a fellow forum member. Up here, we do better for outer wear (trenchcoats by Burberry and Acquascutum) and loads of Harris Tweeds.

While in Banff, I recommend a dinner .

ds23pallas


----------



## stfu

Patrick06790 said:


>


Step away from the Dwarf!


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Calvin500

^ Dang, Doc. Schooled again! Looks great.


----------



## mcarthur

Trol, Cal, Pat & Doc,
Gentlemen -Nice looking attire
Remember your pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
HF cords
A-LWB


----------



## Calvin500

Thanks for the reminder. I'm among those who love to rock the PS, but who don't feel the necessity to wear it every day.


mcarthur said:


> Trol, Cal, Pat & Doc,
> Gentlemen -Nice looking attire
> Remember your pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP sweater
Kleinberg belt
Brioni cords
Armani socks
CH loafers
Bulgari cologne
Patek watch


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Time for some casual/cuteness. Me, my brother and Blackie the dog.










Woodsman field coat
J. Crew mini bengal stripe shirt
Old Navy t-shirt
Levi's 505
Chucks

Typical suburban warrior look for me.


----------



## randomdude

^ Nice jacket. Who makes it?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
JB polo
Trafalgar belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
PS boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## PeterSawatzky

randomdude said:


> ^ Nice jacket. Who makes it?


The label says "Woodsman ATA", whoever that is. You can get field coats from Bean, Orvis, etc.


----------



## bluemagic

Coat: J. Crew
Polo: Hickey Style
Trousers: Hickey Style
Shoes: Bass


----------



## closerlook

everyone looks great!

patrick, looking sharp!
doc, great tie!
bluemagic, all around magic!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
NM tie
Brioni shirt
Prada belt
Armani socks
DE monkstraps
Boucheron cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> This is my new favorite suit.
> Recently thrifted chocolate brown flannel Princeton University Store 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint blue ocbd
> Bert Pulitzer Argyle and Sutherland tie
> Thrifted silk pocket square
> Florsheim saddles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last trad WAYW for a while as my wife and I are off to Banff for a week. Thought I'd go out with a bang.


Nice. Consider a slimmer tie for those narrower lapels, though.



DocHolliday said:


> Today's one of those impossible days where it's sunny out, bright even, yet it remains cold. Looks like spring, feels like winter. So I stuck to winter stuff, but with a more casual vibe and with some brighter colors added in.
> 
> Today's old-school buttondown is from Brooks.


I like the shirt. How long are those points?


----------



## Calvin500

*Sunday AM and PM*
































Not particularly trad-purist here (darts, pleats). Nunn Bush shoes I found in my parents' basement that I must have got for Easter when I was 14. Is the tie-and-watchband combo too "matchy-matchy"?
































Buddy gave me the Orvis watch at church tonight. Just said he found it in a drawer and hadn't missed it, thought I'd like it, etc. Good man. (Another elder gave me a 3 pack of Moleskine cahiers. First gent also gave me Nantucket reds, patch madras pants, and two sport coats. See Apr Aquis for those.)

You gents are all looking good.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

J Press Blue Flap Pocket OCBD
PRL Flat Front Khaki Chinos
Custom Leatherman Ltd navy surcingle with fraternity name embroidered
Maroon BB Argyle Socks
Alden Cape Cod brown bit loafers
Timex on Central band to be determined


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-pc
Ballin cords
A-NST


----------



## bluemagic

Coat: J. Crew
Shirt: Gant
Belt: Polo
Trousers: Incotex for Zegna
Shoes: AE Park Avenue

Ugh, I wish I could wear ties to work, but it's really an impossibility when non one does, even the managing partner.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm quitting smoking. It's dreary out. I'm quitting smoking. I'm wearing the "Joe Tradly." I'm quitting smoking. Stay out of my way. I just got back from taking a picture of a lamb. I got poop on my wingtips. I am not sure what kind of poop. There were also goats and cows in attendance. Almost certain not cow poop. I'm quitting smoking.


----------



## Jovan

Good for you! My roommate is quitting as well. He's gone a month now without picking up a single smoke. Half of the reason he's doing it is because women don't find it attractive.

A sack three piece is quite a rarity. Nice.


----------



## hbs midwest

Jovan said:


> Good for you!
> 
> A sack three piece is quite a rarity. Nice.


^+1:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Pat,
Looking good
Another reason for tingley's
$10 a pack for cigarettes after the increase in excise tax. In one month you saved enough to buy shell shoe or in three months MTM BB sack suit
Good luck in your quest


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Pat,
> Looking good
> Another reason for tingley's
> $10 a pack for cigarettes after the increase in excise tax. In one month you saved enough to buy shell shoe or in three months MTM BB sack suit
> Good luck in your quest


I'm a cigar man, but I get your drift.


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> Pat,
> Looking good
> Another reason for tingley's
> $10 a pack for cigarettes after the increase in excise tax. In one month you saved enough to buy shell shoe or in three months MTM BB sack suit
> Good luck in your quest


I'm quitting as well.. Think today is the day actually (as sweat beads writing that).. Dreaming of my MTM BB sack suit.. (I know I can.. I know I can) :icon_smile_big:

Patrick.. Lovely suit.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Go cold turkey, Patrick. None of this cutting down business. 

The best way to beat nicotine is a hard sharp slap.


----------



## smujd

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm a cigar man, but I get your drift.


It's a sad day when a man gives up cigars. How does one survive left with only Scotch?


----------



## Mannix

bluemagic said:


> Coat: J. Crew
> Shirt: Gant
> Belt: Polo
> Trousers: Incotex for Zegna
> Shoes: AE Park Avenue
> 
> Ugh, I wish I could wear ties to work, but it's really an impossibility when non one does, even the managing partner.


I like the simpliticy. +1 on the Incotex pants, I love mine immensely.


----------



## Reds & Tops

J Crew Slicker, yellow
RLP Gingham shirt, blue
J Crew Classic fit chinos
BB Belt
Drew University Umbrella
Sperry's for the walk in the rain, BB Saddles for work


----------



## Mannix

Reds & Tops said:


> J Crew Slicker, yellow
> RLP Gingham shirt, blue
> J Crew Classic fit chinos
> BB Belt
> Drew University Umbrella
> Sperry's for the walk in the rain, BB Saddles for work


I wore my Sperry Topsiders today too. I'm imagining your look, and liking it. Post pics...though :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
BG polo
KS belt
Brioni pant
NM socks
DE bluchers
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Patrick06790

smujd said:


> It's a sad day when a man gives up cigars. How does one survive left with only Scotch?


Gave that and its cousins up a few years ago. I've still got herbal tea and a vicious clothing jones.


----------



## hbs midwest

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm a cigar man, but I get your drift.


Precisely. I quit cigars (after handing them out to everyone else) when our son was born in November, 1992...

hbs


----------



## babycatcher

I quit 1 year, 13 days, 1 hour, and 29 minutes ago.


Sole remaining vice is clothes/shoes, and that took a serious uptick 1 year, 13 days, 1 hour and 30 minutes ago.

Oh well, and least this one won't kill me.


----------



## Patrick06790

This is turning into one long-ass day.

i think the undone necktie looks lousy but I like the undone bow. Here I am telling my co-workers something really stupid.

By the way, I am quitting smoking and boy is it making me crabby.


----------



## mcarthur

^ you are working late tonight


----------



## Ron_A

^ Patrick, I wish you luck. I've given up nicotine in its various forms, except for the (very) occasional cigar. Quitting cold turkey is the only way to do it.


----------



## Reds & Tops

I'd say it feels English outside, but it's far too warm for that...

BB lightweight OCBD
BB brown leather belt
J Crew chinos, brown
Sperry chukkas
Hickey Blackwatch oilcloth coat


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> ^ Patrick, I wish you luck. I've given up nicotine in its various forms, *except for the (very) occasional cigar.* Quitting cold turkey is the only way to do it.


^+1...Haven't snook a cigar since a trip to Chicago 13 years ago...:icon_smile_wink:

Wishing you success in this venture!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberry blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
A-UTIP


----------



## hbs midwest

*Bright Tuesday*

Back into something resembling normal routine...

Holy Week (12-18 April) was spent primarily in khakis or twills with turtlecks, under the ever-present black podrosknik (Byzantin/Slavic cassock); for all the services where I served, the brocade subdeacon Dalmatic and stole went over everything else:
Dark red, old gold galloon trim--Palm Sunday, Holy Saturday;
Black/dark purple, silver galloon trim--Monday through Holy (Good) Friday;
White, pearl/silver trim and crosses--Easter Night (Pascha)--will stay in this for the rest of the Easter season....

Did wear for the Paschal Vigil Saturday night:
BB OCBD--white
BS 1989 Innauguration tie--came off the moment I stepped inside church
LLB plain front dress trousers--charcoal worsted
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic dress socks
AE Paxton loafers--burgundy calf
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 blazer--navy
PS--yellow/wine/navy geometric silk print

Errands today;
BB OCBD--Burgundy university stripe
BS regt--Brigade of Guards
LLB khakis, usual specs
BB surcingle--navy
Army-issue boot socks
LLB MHS--trying to *snow* out there!
Huntington 3/2 flannel blazer--hunter
PS--Foxhunt motif silk print
Schneider loden jagermantl

Enjoy the rest of the week, all!

hbs

PS: The young one assures me that he'll take pictures...


----------



## Brownshoe

Pretty trad today...



















Just hangin' with mah boo, Aquaman


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> Pretty trad today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hangin' with mah boo, Aquaman


Welcome back, BrShoe!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Joe Beamish

That looks a lot like my Press charcoal suit. 

What shoes are those? Maybe I'd wear the suit if I had captoes


----------



## spudnik99

BB White Boardcloth BD
BK M2 Khaki
Quoddy Black Venetians with Beef Roll
LLB Loden D-Ring Belt


----------



## mcarthur

Brownshoe,
Looking good


----------



## Patrick06790

I think Brownshoe is the best-dressed on any of the boards.


----------



## Piscator

Patrick06790 said:


> I think Brownshoe is the best-dressed on any of the boards.


Amen...


----------



## Helvetia

Awesome! Brownshoe lives!


----------



## Brownshoe

Aw, you guys are too nice.

JB, The suit is actually a vintage Brooks in an incredibly soft cloth, and the color is a mixture of blue and black, which weirdly looks sort of charcoal in some light. The shoes are Allen Edmonds Park Avenues, my most serious, grown-up footwear.


----------



## clemsontiger

Brownshoe, 

I'm glad to see you back this way. Those who need/want to learn the basics need only to look at your photos.


----------



## clemsontiger

Blue Blazer
Tan/Green/Lt Brown Seersuckers (Corbin)
Green socks
Pebble Grain AE Strand
Ferrel Reed A&S bow (from the 80s)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Richards sweater
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain Vetiver
Patek watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Clemson, great looking seersuckers. Wish it was a bit warmer here...


----------



## mcarthur

Blake,
Looking good


----------



## Cowtown

clemsontiger said:


> Brownshoe,
> 
> I'm glad to see you back this way. Those who need/want to learn the basics need only to look at your photos.


Agree 100%


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Blake,
> Looking good


^+1:icon_smile:
Amen.

hbs


----------



## dshell

Brownshoe said:


> Pretty trad today...


A treat to see you again Brownshoe. How do you always make it look so effortless?


----------



## hbs midwest

dshell said:


> A treat to see you again Brownshoe. How do you always make it look so effortless?


Coolness is, as coolness does...:icon_smile_big:

hbs


----------



## spudnik99

BB OCBD Peach
BK Mushroom Chinos
Quoddy Grizzly mocs with camp sole


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP short shirt
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-LWB


----------



## Reds & Tops

Warmer by the day:

Hickey blackwatch oilcloth jacket
J Crew Gingham BD, light blue
RLP Tissue chinos, light green
Black Fleece Saddles, suede & cordovan


----------



## hbs midwest

*Wednesday*

Finally quit raining:
BB PPBD--navy/wine tattersall on white
BS team tie--St Marylebone CC Touring (midnight/gold/Kenya red)
LLB twills-usual specs--taupe
BB surcingle--navy
PRL navy crew socks
LLB mocs
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
PS--yellow/wine/navy geometric silk print
No overcoat or raincoat!

Enjoy the middle-of-the-week, all!

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
RLPL bluchers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500

Worked from home today. Lunch at the local Irish pub. Then taught tonight tieless for the first time in a long time.

J. Crew chinos
Bass linen shirt
BB sweater-ish thingy
Cole Haan loafers


----------



## closerlook

brown shoe is back!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-NST


----------



## Reds & Tops

One day closer to 80 degree temps...

RLP quilted vest
BB lightweight OCBD, white (the golden fleece logo is blue & red, I dig this)
J Crew corded cotton pant
RLP socks
Black Fleece saddles, nubuck & cordovan


----------



## spudnik99

BB OCBD Stone
BK M2's Mushroom
LLB Camp Mocs Cactus


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Burberrys' blazer
> RLP sport shirt
> RLP sweater
> H-ps
> Bills khakis
> A-NST


Lookin' good Mac--Love the hunter/navy interplay.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Duck

Have you ever had to replicate these? Not cheap friends, not cheap. Had to make new knives for it.










A little close up

Peter Blair makes a darn good gingham. Brooks makes a damn good sack blazer.

Shoes? Right, sorry.










Alden for Brooks

Enjoy your Afternoon Gentleman!


----------



## mcarthur

HBS,
Thank you

Duck,
Looking very nice


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> Duck,
> Looking very nice


Thanks Uncle, hope the shine is sufficient. I need to buff a little harder in my opinion.

Hope all is well.


----------



## dshell

hbs midwest said:


> Coolness is, as coolness does...:icon_smile_big:


Quite! :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Patrick06790

Letting the tie do all the talking today. Sam Hober, J. Press.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Finally, some nice spring weather in Michigan!

penny loafers
flat front khakis
white polo shirt
red and navy grosgrain belt
navy blazer

Have a great friday!


----------



## mcarthur

^sounds very nice

Pat,
Looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-ps
Ballin cords
A-LHS


----------



## Calvin500

Patrick---that looks really great. Cool tie. Like the gingerbread on the house, too.

Duck, Mac---yep. Sharp.
































Looking for a 3/2 sack blazer to replace this as my standby. (44R) It's hard to hate this JAB though, since a kind and generous elder bought it for me (along with a grey suit, 2 OCBD's, and 2 ties!) when he caught me visiting homebound church members during my seminary internship in a scuzzy, delapidated, ill-fitting blazer.

Bought another band at another great locally-owned clothier (Ballew & Scott in Greenville, SC). R. Hanauer makes them in my back yard---Fort Mill, SC.


----------



## tempusfugit

Casual today...
LE Washed Chinos light stone
J Crew blue gingham check shirt
leather/canvas belt
Clarks desert boots
Seiko SKX007 with James Bond NATO strap


----------



## Ron_A

In honor of the "security guard" thread (and yes -- for better or worse -- I am bulky enough to look like I might actually be a security guard....Luckily no one in my building has asked me for assistance):



















Navy Blazer
White OCBD
BB #1 Stripe Repp Tie
LE Charcoal Trousers
BB Cashmere Argyles
Paul Stuart Shell Cordovan Loafers


----------



## clemsontiger

Patrick06790 said:


> Letting the tie do all the talking today. Sam Hober, J. Press.


Patrick,

Reminds me of Molly Shannon's character on Seinfeld, the one who didn't swing her arms.


----------



## Patrick06790

clemsontiger said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Reminds me of Molly Shannon's character on Seinfeld, the one who didn't swing her arms.


I don't know how I did that.


----------



## bluemagic

Suit: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Lands' End
Tie: Lands' End
Watch: Timex w/J. Crew Strap
Belt: Polo
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys balmorals
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500

Blue,

Dang. Looks great. My 3-year-old boy says "What's _his_ name?" [I tell him.] "Blue Magic has a funny face!"


----------



## P Hudson

I went away for just over a week, and returned to find this! Did somebody tell all of you to raise the standard, or has the good weather drawn out your creative side? Fantastic and inspirational stuff.

Patrick, I love that chameleon suit--every color works great.

Calvin500: I was intending to ask you about the watch bands. Thanks for the info. Are you doing anything special for the 500th bday? I'll be attending a few conferences.


----------



## Calvin500

P Hudson said:


> Calvin500: I was intending to ask you about the watch bands. Thanks for the info. Are you doing anything special for the 500th bday? I'll be attending a few conferences.


Banner of Truth Ministers' Conf in Grantham, PA last week of May: Calvin-themed. Also _trying_ to read through the _Institutes_ this year.

Also, folks on the forum seem to like Central Watch, where you can get 5 for $30. The RH bands were $10 and $8 at the two places I got them in SC.


----------



## mcarthur

Ron and Calvin,
Looking good


----------



## P Hudson

I wear Central straps, esp. numbers 1 and 5. But I like the ones you've worn the last couple of posts. That isn't a bad price, either.

My seminary, like many in the US I suppose, will be doing a conference on Calvin. I've been working on Genesis the last several years and have found his commentary very useful. Institutes always repay the effort.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Finally Friday...*

Spent the morning at the bank and SS Admin (Medicare A&B)...traumatic.

BB OCBD--pink
LLB khakis, usual specs--dark tan
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL fair Isle socks
LLB mocs, waxed & buffed
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 b;azer-navy
PS--Old Faithful foxhunt silk print

Warm afternoon/evening:
Ancient PRL jersy-knit polo--navy
BB tea-wash patch Madras shorts
BB surcingle, as above
same LLB mocs, sockless

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

PS: some really great ensembles, gentlemen; looking *GOOD!*


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Kiton shirt
Trafalgar belt
BC pant
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## CMDC

For the past week of vacation in the Canadian rockies:

Patagonia fleece
LLBean hiking pants
Vasque boots

I come back to hot weather--no more tweed perhaps


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Spent the morning at the bank and SS Admin (Medicare A&B)...traumatic.
> 
> BB OCBD--pink
> LLB khakis, usual specs--dark tan
> BB surcingle--hunter
> PRL fair Isle socks
> LLB mocs, waxed & buffed
> BB 1818 Madison 3/2 b;azer-navy
> PS--Old Faithful foxhunt silk print
> 
> Warm afternoon/evening:
> Ancient PRL jersy-knit polo--navy
> BB tea-wash patch Madras shorts
> BB surcingle, as above
> same LLB mocs, sockless
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs
> 
> PS: some really great ensembles, gentlemen; looking *GOOD!*


Welcome to the club


----------



## clemsontiger

Calvin500 said:


> Tell me about that ps.


----------



## Calvin500

clemsontiger said:


> Tell me about that ps.


My wife found it at an antique store in my hometown of Akron, OH over Christmas vacation. The pic is the first time I've worn it because I can't figure out what tie it might not look silly with---and I've got lots of ties. I don't know why it took me so long to remember that it can easily be worn in a tieless ensemble.

The PS is very soft, and has a fun texture. It's silk. My wife will be very happy that you noticed it. Unless you hate it---I guess you never exactly weighed in on it!


----------



## clemsontiger

I like it. I wouldn't have called you out publicly if I didn't like it.


----------



## CBtoNYC

*Variations on Standard Repps*

Patrick and Bluemagic's ties, on p. 486, are both cool variations on the standard Repp. Nice one, guys.

Bluemagic, that suit's not a sack, is it? In any event, looks good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Earl Jean
GT socks
Lucchese boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ErikinWest

Just came back from a weddinggg.....

https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0347s.jpg


https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0349ooa.jpg


Erik


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

A little _too much_ going on there; the bow tie is already a statement, so I'd ditch the vest and try to keep the pattern mixing a bit more subdued.

Is the shirt Vineyard Vines? I have one just like it.


----------



## ErikinWest

35-Foxtrot said:


> Is the shirt Vineyard Vines? I have one just like it.


Brooks Brothers, but it doesn't surprise me that both companies use the same pattern 

Erik


----------



## Patrick06790

ErikinWest said:


> Just came back from a weddinggg.....
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0349ooa.jpg
> 
> 
> Erik


This is a hell of a good try.

Where it gets too busy is in the scale of the competing elements.

Specifically, the bow tie's pattern is too similar in size to the checks on the shirt.

Sub in a tie with fairly bold stripes here and you're fine.


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Welcome to the club


Thanks for the welcome, Mac...Tricare for Life picks up the loose ends.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## Calvin500

Patrick06790 said:


> This is a hell of a good try.
> 
> Where it gets too busy is in the scale of the competing elements.
> 
> Specifically, the bow tie's pattern is too similar in size to the checks on the shirt.
> 
> Sub in a tie with fairly bold stripes here and you're fine.


I agree (of course!) with Patrick. As far as color is concerned, Erikin, it is killer. Maybe sub a solid pink button-down (or white, or blue). I like the vest a lot, and it goes nicely with the bow.

Speaking of bows...

















I think it's going to be a bow tie week for me, too.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Love the bowtie calvin. Where did you get it?


----------



## Calvin500

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Love the bowtie calvin. Where did you get it?


Thanks, Lone. My wife bought it some 4 years ago for me, I'm not sure where. It's not the highest quality bow, but it does look sharp, I think. When I get it off later, I'll see if it has a brand name on the tag.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Summer heat in April, brilliant. A J.Crew kind of day, I guess...

J Crew pink multistripe button down
J Crew Belt, anchor buckle
J Crew classic fit chinos, blue
Sperry originals


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin,
Looking sharp!


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> Calvin,
> Looking sharp!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Colombo pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo bluchers
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Brownshoe

^Kitonbrioni, nice attire.
Consider a pocket square.

Spring!

Vintage BB poplin


----------



## clemsontiger

Nicely done.


----------



## clemsontiger

ErikinWest said:


> https://img25.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0349ooa.jpg
> 
> Erik


3 points:

1. Nice attempt
2. Always listen to Patrick
3. You may want to size the bow tie down a little, it looks rather large for your face.


----------



## stfu

Brownshoe said:


>


Brownshoe, Nice!

I wore the UN-trad version of this today! (Navy suit was not a sack, and my BB maroon and gold tie was of the 3.5"+ wide variety.


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


> ^Kitonbrioni, nice attire.
> Consider a pocket square.
> 
> Spring!
> 
> Vintage BB poplin


BrShoe...

Now that you're back, keep it up--Looking good!

hbs


----------



## Calvin500

Brownshoe said:


> ^Kitonbrioni, nice attire.
> Consider a pocket square.


:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur

brownshoe,
Looking good
Are you at Fifth Avenue and 59th Street?


----------



## ErikinWest

Thanks for the advice guys. Yes, I retrospect I should have chosen a less busy/patterned bow tie. Will make use of this for my next attempt.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ turtleneck
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-wing tip bal


----------



## Jovan

Brownshoe said:


> ^Kitonbrioni, nice attire.
> Consider a pocket square.
> 
> Spring!
> 
> Vintage BB poplin


You could take that advice yourself!  However, I have a feeling your clothing fits a lot better...

Seriously though, I love your outfits. You achieve perfectly what I set out to do using the mantra of "less is more."


----------



## C. Sharp

Ferrell Reed ties during that period were very nice IMHO.



clemsontiger said:


> Blue Blazer
> Tan/Green/Lt Brown Seersuckers (Corbin)
> Green socks
> Pebble Grain AE Strand
> Ferrel Reed A&S bow (from the 80s)


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks for the kind words, fellows.

Mac, you're bang on the money...outside the Plaza Hotel, doing a little "bird watching"


----------



## Joe Beamish

Dear Blackshoe -- Instead of standing on a corner, you're sitting on a circle watching all the birds go by.

I have a similar vintage BB navy cotton suit (not sure if it's "poplin") ready to break out of hibernation. But I'm not sure what shoes to wear with it.

Would brown shoes work with a blue suit? (Is there some rule about this?) Could burgundy pennies work? Wing tips? Gosh.

I actually don't own any black shoes. 

Thanks!

Joe


----------



## TMMKC

Brownshoe said:


> Thanks for the kind words, fellows.
> 
> Mac, you're bang on the money...outside the Plaza Hotel, doing a little "bird watching"


I've actually sat on that exact spot a couple of times. Good for people-watching. I understand it's pretty hot there today...you might be wading later to cool off!:icon_smile_big:

Did you get some new eyeglass frames, Brownshoe?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Prada pant
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Joe Beamish said:


> Would brown shoes work with a blue suit? (Is there some rule about this?) Could burgundy pennies work? Wing tips? Gosh.
> 
> I actually don't own any black shoes.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Joe


1. Yes--depends on the shade of brown.
2. Some would say there is a rule; up to you whether you take it seriously or not.
3. Yes, yes.

I routinely wore burgundy/#8 loafers (penny or tassel) with my late, lamented JAB navy poplin sack summer suit...nary a hint of black.

Enjoy the season.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## ds23pallas

Busy day:


----------



## mcarthur

^LOOKING GOOD


----------



## Joe Beamish

Brownshoe, I hate to keep bothering you, but if I'm not mistaken, there are no cuffs in your pants.

I find this cheering. Tonight I brought out my navy cotton suit for possible wearing tomorrow and noticed that I'd over-shortened the pants in my failed phase last fall to mimic the effects of the incomparable AldenPyle. 

Yes, this means I can have the cuffs taken out, and cheerfully wear the pants at a more fitting length for my own body. Yay! It's only a cotton suit after all.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-ps
HF khakis
A-PTB


----------



## Calvin500

*Bow Tie Week, pt 2*


----------



## ds23pallas

mcarthur said:


> ^LOOKING GOOD


Thank you very much, Mac. That means a lot to me, coming from you.

ds23pallas


----------



## TMMKC

Calvin500 said:


>


I love that bow tie! Well done.


----------



## Calvin500

TMMKC said:


> I love that bow tie! Well done.


Thank you, TMMKC. JAB let me exchange a poorly-made, silly Christmas bow tie my parents got me (probably on mega-clearance) for this one.


----------



## clemsontiger

TMMKC said:


> I love that bow tie! Well done.


I agree.


----------



## Patrick06790

Got my O'Connell's box yesterday, with shirt and chinos.


----------



## TDI GUY

Patrick,
Are those O'Connell's house brand chinos? If so, would you mind giving us your .02?


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Love your tie Patrick!! Well done, as always.


----------



## Patrick06790

TDI GUY said:


> Patrick,
> Are those O'Connell's house brand chinos? If so, would you mind giving us your .02?


I'm a member of the other forum so the advice price went up to five bucks.

I like them. They are closer to an M2 in fit but the rise is a little longer.

There is not a great deal of fabric in the back, a boon to the man with no fanny.










The bottom of the leg is wide at a hair under 10 inches x 2. I can't wear these with loafers, the shoes would disappear. (By comparison, the old Double Ls were about 8 3/4 inches x 2.)

Fabric is solid. They come with suspender buttons. Alterable waist. Hemmed and cuffed to spec for free, takes about a week.

A good deal.


----------



## TDI GUY

Thanks, Patrick. Still a good value, even at $5 :icon_smile:


----------



## deandbn

Calvin500 said:


>


I also think your bowtie's look really sharp.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Calvin500

deandbn said:


> I also think your bowtie's look really sharp.:icon_smile_wink:


Many thanks.

I was reading _Eats, Shoots and Leaves_ last night on the problematic apostrophe. I noticed you edited once for spelling. One more edit will have that sentence in perfect form: omit apostrophe in "bowtie's".  Then Lynn Truss would be proud.

Goofily,

Calvin


----------



## mcarthur

Pat and Calvin,
Looking good

Pat,
Thank you for your review

Calvin,
Consider wearing braces


----------



## Reds & Tops

BB lux double stripe shirt
BB belt
RLP gabs
RLP regimental socks
Black Fleece nubuck and cordo saddles


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> Pat and Calvin,
> Looking good
> 
> Pat,
> Thank you for your review
> 
> Calvin,
> Consider wearing braces


Mac,

Thank you. Braces would have been good with this. I need to button-ify lots of my trousers. Have a pair of clip-ons (as well as two real pair), but kind of feel funny about them (the former).


----------



## Brownshoe

JB, I prefer cuffs but don't insist on them--particularly with cotton pants. These have no length left to make any. Can't abide pleats under any circumstance, though.

I'm wearing black penny loafers in the pic, but usually I'd go with burgundy in this situation.

I did get a new pair of specs, just for a change. Still wear the old ones, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Malo pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Langdell Hall

*Greetings*

Greetings, Gentlemen,

Sorry for interrupting the "what are you wearing" thread. I don't know where else to post this. I first heard about Andy's Trad Forum this past weekend, and I've already learned a great deal from seeing your pics and reading your comments. My office went "business casual" about five years ago, with the result that I've let my wardrobe deteriorate alarmingly. This forum has truly inspired me to go shopping and dress it up.

Thank you, and keep up the good work!


----------



## Calvin500

*Bow Tie Week, pt 3*
































From the Gentleman's Closet in Columbia, SC. New, but GC is mostly a second-hand store. Didn't think I was a paisley kind of guy until I saw this.

Vintage JAB blazer, BB shirt, both thrifted.

And back to no socks after one day. Just too hot here.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin, looking dapper as usual. 

Atlantis Weather Gear Vest, red
Black Fleece button down, red tattersall
J Crew Classic fit chinos, brown
BB Belt
Black Fleece saddles

The vest is perfect for today's 55 degree weather.


----------



## clemsontiger

Calvin500 said:


> From the Gentleman's Closet in Columbia, SC. New, but GC is mostly a second-hand store. Didn't think I was a paisley kind of guy until I saw this.


Dean's a hoot, although a little fowl mouthed. He will go out of his way to make you happy and to make a sale.


----------



## CMDC

Thankfully its a little cool in DC so I'm able to wear this jacket for the first time.
Recently thrifted brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack "Young Executive Exclusively for Wilson's" jacket.
LLBean blue ocbd
No brand repp tie
Gap khakis
Bass Dawson


----------



## Ron_A

clemsontiger said:


> Dean's a hoot, although a little *fowl mouthed*. He will go out of his way to make you happy and to make a sale.


Does he eat a lot of poultry? :icon_smile_wink: (Sorry, couldn't resist.)

Nice looks lately, gentlemen. Calvin, those are some bow ties.



















Navy Suit
Blue OCBD
BB Tie
Silver Engine-turned buckle with strap
AE Astors


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin, CMDC and Ron,
Nice looking attire
Thank you for posting


----------



## ErikinWest

[img=https://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss182/Calvin500ARS/003-1.jpg]

Nice! I like the way the bow tie goes with the shirt's colour!

Ok here is my round two of trying tradliness 

https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0353h.jpg

https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0354s.jpg

https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0355f.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## TMMKC

Calvin500 said:


> From the Gentleman's Closet in Columbia, SC. New, but GC is mostly a second-hand store. Didn't think I was a paisley kind of guy until I saw this.
> 
> Vintage JAB blazer, BB shirt, both thrifted.
> 
> And back to no socks after one day. Just too hot here.


Another great bow tie!!! Yer killin' me, Smalls. :icon_smile:


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

ErikinWest said:


> [img=https://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss182/Calvin500ARS/003-1.jpg]
> 
> Nice! I like the way the bow tie goes with the shirt's colour!
> 
> Ok here is my round two of trying tradliness
> 
> https://img2.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0353h.jpg
> 
> https://img527.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0354s.jpg
> 
> https://img15.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0355f.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Erik-

I like the outfit and I love that bow tie, just not together. Ties of any kind should not be worn with a polo shirt. Aside from that, you nailed it


----------



## Calvin500

Thanks, all, for your kind words about my bows. Sadly, bow tie week is going to have to be cut short as I've come down with a bug and am home sick. The thought occurred to me to see if my PJs passed tradly muster, but I don't think we know each other well enough yet.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've never seen anybody wear a bow tie with a polo shirt before. You have broken new ground.

David Mercer offers buttondown collars but he likes to see guys wear his straight collars without stays.

I dug out a couple of spring/summer Mercers and wore one today with this Beau Ties rough silk number.

And no stays in the collar. I think it lends a raffish, slightly decadent air to the whole thing.

Or I could just look like a yo-yo.

Selah.


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

Patrick, I really like the bowtie. I am also liking the AAAC on your computer screen.


----------



## Mark Ligett

Patrick:

I love that bow tie with that shirt. But then, you always look great in your posts!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Earlier this week I visited a number of properties in southwestern Ontario and noticed this great sign in London, Ontario:


----------



## Calvin500

Patrick06790 said:


> I dug out a couple of spring/summer Mercers and wore one today with this Beau Ties rough silk number.
> 
> Selah.


Nice bow and Hebrew liturgical indicator.

That's a really interestingly patterned shirt.


----------



## Patrick06790

Exit hurriedly, pursued by zombie


----------



## Piscator

^ Patrick, you are an inspiration 

Is Ralphus safe?


----------



## eagle2250

+1. LOL but, I've got to ask...Patrick, what were you doing in a grave yard? Hopefully it wasn't to conduct an interview!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
NM belt
Zegna reversible pant
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Pentheos

kitonbrioni said:


> RLPL sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Zegna shirt
> NM belt
> Zegna reversible pant
> Zegna socks
> JL bluchers
> Burberry cologne
> Patek watch


Surprisingly close to trad.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Piscator said:


> ^ Patrick, you are an inspiration
> 
> Is Ralphus safe?


Are you kidding? Ralphus is dead, eaten by the zombie. Patrick threw him to the creature to buy time. How do you think he got away?


----------



## Calvin500

*Matchy-Matchy*

















Saw in the archives that Patrick pulled off at least one pretty darn tight tie/band match. Not that I can pull off everything Patrick is able to. Wife has the camera in Phoenix, so these crummy Photo Booth pictures will have to suffice.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> Exit hurriedly, pursued by zombie


You're a shoe-in for the reporter in the next "Dead Rising" game.



Pentheos said:


> Surprisingly close to trad.


And surprisingly no puddling of trousers.



Calvin500 said:


> Saw in the archives that Patrick pulled off at least one pretty darn tight tie/band match. Not that I can pull off everything Patrick is able to. Wife has the camera in Phoenix, so these crummy Photo Booth pictures will have to suffice.


Nice outfit. I think the pocket square would look better as a single point fold.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Dies Dominicalis...*

This morning, under the usual subdeacon cassock/Dalmatic/stole rig:
PRL pique golfer--hunter
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL golf socks--hunter
LLB mocs (brand new, Heavy-duty handsewn boatshoe)--canyon brown in process of getting stained with Kiwi Cordovan and waterproofed with Sno-Seal
Wore BB 1818 Madison 3/2 navy blazer outside 
PS--navy/hunter/red silk sports-motif print

This afternoon--almost summery:
same Polo
BB teawash patch Madras shorts (2008 pattern)
BB surcingle--hunter
same mocs--sockless; quite comfy.

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Beresford

Patrick06790 said:


> Exit hurriedly, pursued by zombie


Are zombies trad?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Burberry shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Gucci cologne
Patek 18k gold watch


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> Nice outfit. I think the pocket square would look better as a single point fold.


Thank you. And perhaps you're right.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
SS cufflinks
TB belt
Kiton pant
CH socks
Timberland boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Brownshoe

Tweed suit, in May.


----------



## PorterSq

Calvin500 said:


> Nice bow and Hebrew liturgical indicator.


Out of curiosity, what's a Hebrew liturgical indicator, Calvin?


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Zegna pant
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
JV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500

PorterSq said:


> Out of curiosity, what's a Hebrew liturgical indicator, Calvin?


I don't know of another use of "Selah" (in Patrick's post) besides in the Psalms, and the best scholars can guess is that the word has something to do with who sings and when. Or something related to worship. Here's the wiki.

Perhaps Patrick had another referent in mind, but I don't know of another.

Brownshoe---nice.


----------



## PorterSq

Selah. Interesting, Calvin (and Patrick). You really do learn something here every day.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## Reds & Tops

RLP navy gingham shirt
BB Belt
RLP Nantucket reds
Weejuns
J Crew Newport Rain slicker, yellow


----------



## Calvin500

Mac---looks good.


----------



## Patrick06790

I use "selah" as a rhetorical flourish. Like the "two bits" after "shave and a haircut."


PorterSq said:


> Selah. Interesting, Calvin (and Patrick). You really do learn something here every day.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> Mac---looks good.


thank you!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Lightweight BB OCBD, lavender
RLP belt strap, sterling buckle
RLP chinos, blue
Sperry Originals

For some time now I've been dressing more casually than I'd like. I attribute that to the fact that I sleep in my own bed maybe 1-2 nights a week. Between the traveling for work, weekend trips, etc, I've become a bit lazy. I guess it comes down to me not wanting to carry/pack more than a coat, pant, and shirt with me. 

Come September my living situation will change drastically, and I anticipate going back to my preferred "suit & tie" lifestyle once again.

I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
LE white ocbd
LE tie
LE khakis
Bass mocs


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP sport shirt
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-Indy boot


----------



## Ron_A

Looking good, gentlemen.

Mac, good to see you've been able to put away your corduroys for the season.


















Navy suit, White OCBD, Alden Shell Tassels, and my favorite new tie (purchased from AudiA4 on the exchange thread). :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
TB belt
Zegna pant
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
> LE white ocbd
> LE tie
> LE khakis
> Bass mocs


CMDC---I really like what this pocket square does in this ensemble.

In Ohio at my parents' house---after driving all night from South Carolina.










Figured another $20 (half off) for this sterling silver Vespa tie bar from Vespa Charlotte was not much after paying for $400 in repairs. This is one of those things that my wife really wished _she_ had found and given me as a gift. And it's one of those things I in no wise had to justify purchasing.










Picked this Chaps RL sportcoat up at the Akron Goodwill this afternoon, and threw it on for effect. Not bad for darted and a bit structured, methinks. Vintage Joe Bank tie, BB non-iron, Joe Bank traveler chinos, BB glasses. Bought the BB frames a year ago before I actually knew what BB was. Hard to believe.

And to round out the ensemble, here's the scooter itself:


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Looking good, gentlemen.
> 
> Mac, good to see you've been able to put away your corduroys for the season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy suit, White OCBD, Alden Shell Tassels, and my favorite new tie (purchased from AudiA4 on the exchange thread). :icon_smile_big:


Cords have gone to the dry cleaners. Ron-nice looking attire!


----------



## mjo_1

Not from today, but thought I'd share. This was from a sorority date party last weekend:










3/2 darted charcoal suit from Harolds
LE pinpoint shirt
Brooks bow
Aging AE McAllisters

The shoes are ones I normally wear to date parties so that nicer ones don't get messed up. If anyone has any ideas on how to get gum off of the leather I'd love to hear them 

Michael


----------



## Piscator

Calvin500 said:


> And to round out the ensemble, here's the scooter itself:


Love the Vespa...

Makes me think I'm not so freaky for wanting to post pics of my bicycle if I ever start posting to WAWT.


----------



## ErikinWest

@mjo_1https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?u=26957 I love that bow tie! It might be because I think I bought that exact one from brooks about a month ago 

Err sorry for the knot not fully covering the collar  Forgot to adjust before image! gah those pants are bright! Not used to being so provocative (with pants anyways).

https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0379y.jpg

https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0381i.jpg

https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0382r.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## balder

Calvin500 said:


> CMDC---I really like what this pocket square does in this ensemble.
> 
> In Ohio at my parents' house---after driving all night from South Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured another $20 (half off) for this sterling silver Vespa tie bar from Vespa Charlotte was not much after paying for $400 in repairs. This is one of those things that my wife really wished _she_ had found and given me as a gift. And it's one of those things I in no wise had to justify purchasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked this Chaps RL sportcoat up at the Akron Goodwill this afternoon, and threw it on for effect. Not bad for darted and a bit structured, methinks. Vintage Joe Bank tie, BB non-iron, Joe Bank traveler chinos, BB glasses. Bought the BB frames a year ago before I actually knew what BB was. Hard to believe.
> 
> And to round out the ensemble, here's the scooter itself:


You drove from South Carolina to Ohio on a Vespa!!!!!!


----------



## dshell

balder said:


> You drove from South Carolina to Ohio on a Vespa!!!!!!


More than that, he looks entirely chilled in his photo despite driving through the night. One cool character...


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-chukkas


----------



## hockeyinsider

ErikinWest said:


> @mjo_1https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/member.php?u=26957 I love that bow tie! It might be because I think I bought that exact one from brooks about a month ago
> 
> Err sorry for the knot not fully covering the collar  Forgot to adjust before image! gah those pants are bright! Not used to being so provocative (with pants anyways).
> 
> https://img10.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0379y.jpg
> 
> https://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0381i.jpg
> 
> https://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0382r.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


I like the outfit, though the tie with the polo shirt is a bit much. I have never seen that done before, but it looks alright.


----------



## Calvin500

Dshell and balder,

It's on my list of things to do, but the rain Wed night would have made for a pretty lousy experience. It was lousy enough driving from Charlotte to Rock Hill in the on-again off-again rain.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna belt
Zegna pant
Pantherella socks
CH loafers
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## david809

Patrick06790 said:


>


I don't generally post on this thread, but this ensemble is excellent.


----------



## mcarthur

Pat,
I like your attire


----------



## ErikinWest

@Patrick - I didn't think a red and blue tie could go with a pink shirt until now 

Grr yes bow tie is slightly askew... 

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0390p.jpg

https://img140.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0394u.jpg

https://img16.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0397wik.jpg

The flash is why my cuffs appear to be glowing 

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0395l.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Thanks Erik. And your bow tie looks fine. A perfectly tied bow means either a) it's a clip-on or pre-tied model, very high on the cheese scale or b) the wearer buys his underwear pre-bunched (to save time).


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


>


LOL! Patrick, you consistently dress better than anyone I know...even when it's just for the morning run to the outhouse!  You are looking great, as always.


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
HF khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB tassel slip on


----------



## Reds & Tops

Erik - well done. Looks as though you're getting the hang of things

Patrick - brilliant as always. Best of luck in winning BDRM, I vote for you daily.

Mac - I saw the tassells on the footwear thread before seeing the whole look. Loving the belt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Kleinberg belt
Zanella pant
Pantherella socks
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Erik - well done. Looks as though you're getting the hang of things
> 
> Patrick - brilliant as always. Best of luck in winning BDRM, I vote for you daily.
> 
> Mac - I saw the tassells on the footwear thread before seeing the whole look. Loving the belt.


Thank you


----------



## Trotter H.

Michael,
Try rubbing ice on the gum.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick, does that toilet tissue match your shirt?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
BJ sport shirt
LP-pc
Bills khakis
BB LHS


----------



## mjo_1

Trotter, 

Thanks for the tip - I'll give it a shot. It's really stuck on there!


Michael


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
NM pocket-square
Chanel tie
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
RLP sweater
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-LWB


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=ghggj.jpg

TM Lewin shirt

Nautica tie

Local men's shop two-button blazer (no label)

Flannel Indochino slacks

Penny loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick, does that toilet tissue match your shirt?


Yep. What a faux pas.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Borrelli pant
Brioni socks
DE loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## EastVillageTrad

kitonbrioni said:


> DG sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Brioni shirt
> MD belt
> Borrelli pant
> Brioni socks
> DE loafers
> CC cologne
> Patek watch


You're annoying.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> Yep. What a faux pas.


I was just wondering. I found it amusing is all. 



EastVillageTrad said:


> You're annoying.


He's not hurting anybody and no longer gives the same advice of, "Try on a Kiton or Brioni suit at a store. Buy on eBay." to every single new suit buyer who starts a thread. Picking on him now is like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

EastVillageTrad said:


> You're annoying.


I dont even notice him anymore. I have checked his blog out a time or two and for his style it is quite nice.


----------



## boatshoe

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I have checked his blog out a time or two and for his style it is quite nice.


He certainly spends a good deal of money on his clothes. But the fit looks like something out of My Blue Heaven.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Hockeyinsider, that's a nice green tie, and your (Windsor? Pratt?) knot is appropriate for a spread collar -- but you might consider putting a dimple in it.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

boatshoe said:


> He certainly spends a good deal of money on his clothes. But the fit looks like something out of My Blue Heaven.


It is different but interesting. Definitely not my style but hey, if it makes him happy then that's all that counts for him. I am sure he probably thinks our clothes are quite dated and archaic!


----------



## hbs midwest

ErikinWest said:


> @Patrick - I didn't think a red and blue tie could go with a pink shirt until now
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


But, of course, it can!!!:icon_smile:

Nice work!

hbs


----------



## Cowtown

EastVillageTrad said:


> You're annoying.


Several months ago I realized I could put certain people on ignore so that I don't have to read their posts and kitonbrioni was the first on the list.


----------



## mcarthur

HSM camel hair sport coat
RLP sport shirt
H-ps
HF khakis
A-straight tip boot


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rath of Brownshoe

Note point collar minus stays. Collar is starting to curl.


----------



## The Louche

Doctor Damage said:


> Earlier this week I visited a number of properties in southwestern Ontario and noticed this great sign in London, Ontario:


Only problem is its not trad to finance things like furniture!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
PS bluchers
Boucheron perfume
Piaget watch


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Forgive the loose knot:

Me and my mom








BB GF suit, Izod shirt, J.Crew tie; AE PAs not pictured.


----------



## randomdude

boatshoe said:


> He certainly spends a good deal of money on his clothes. But the fit looks like something out of My Blue Heaven.


That is a hilarious reference. I've never heard anyone make it before but it's totally true. I love that movie.

"Because you could melt all this stuff."


----------



## Brownshoe

Strange Encounter



















Jacket more Ivy than Trad, I guess: side vents, no shoulder padding 'tall, 3 open patch pockets, lapped seams, 3 button high roll. Some mysterious European brand I can't remember.

Spring Suede!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Jovan said:


> He's not hurting anybody and no longer gives the same advice of, "Try on a Kiton or Brioni suit at a store. *add 2" to each measurement* Buy on eBay." to every single new suit buyer who starts a thread.


fixed it for you.
just teasing KB

did I just see Ronnie Dobbs in a trad wearing thread? well played.


----------



## closerlook

hey brownshoe,
Looking sharp.
what kind of brownshoes are those?
I'm thinking I need some suede wings in my life.

CL


----------



## mcarthur

BS,
looking good. consider a pocket square. I like your artwork


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-straight tip boot


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> The Rath of Brownshoe
> 
> Note point collar minus stays. Collar is starting to curl.


I like soft point collars but think it needs the stays, in this case. Is it lined at all?



PeterSawatzky said:


> Forgive the loose knot:
> 
> Me and my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB GF suit, Izod shirt, J.Crew tie; AE PAs not pictured.


You and Patrick show that sacks do not exclusively need a button down collar. Well played.


----------



## The Louche

PeterSawatzky said:


> Forgive the loose knot:
> 
> Me and my mom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB GF suit, Izod shirt, J.Crew tie; AE PAs not pictured.


Peter,

Nice, but - in the infamous words of Mac - "consider a PS."

Louche


----------



## Jovan

I second that motion!


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Thanks. I definitely need to beef up my pocket square collection.


----------



## ErikinWest

Ahah ok this is a very 'strong' look . The last time I wore this bow tie, it was recommended that I use less strong patterns to accommodate it. So I tried my best (socks should have probably been solid colour to deal with pants). Forget to take a close up look at bow tie. But it's the same one I wore a few pages back.

additionally, I was golfing this day, hence the socks 

https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0403t.jpg

https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0404dwk.jpg

https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0405w.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

Princeton University Store 3/2 brown wool sack
LLBean blue ocbd
Boston Trader repp tie
Florsheim saddles










Today's suit is a bit of a mystery. I thrifted it about two months ago and it needed some mending. It is completely unlabeled although the inside right lining has the remnants of a 1 1/2 by 1 1/2 inch square label. While I thought maybe Press, there isn't the label inside the pocket that Press jackets have that allow you to put your name, etc. Its not BB because there isn't a collar hook w/BB label. Anyhow, its charcoal pinstripe wool 3/2 sack.

BB pinpoint blue ocbd
Unlabeled paisley tie
Thrifted pocket square
Black Florsheim gunboats


















https://i705.photobucket.com/albums/ww54/cbmurray1972/IMG_6727.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
SS cufflinks
DG pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

ErikinWest said:


> Ahah ok this is a very 'strong' look . The last time I wore this bow tie, it was recommended that I use less strong patterns to accommodate it. So I tried my best (socks should have probably been solid colour to deal with pants). Forget to take a close up look at bow tie. But it's the same one I wore a few pages back.
> 
> additionally, I was golfing this day, hence the socks
> 
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0403t.jpg


Unfortunately, as the outfit stands, it looks costumey and affected. Ditch the bow, vest, and socks and you're golden.

You're on the right track, though. :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP BD
SF-necktie
H-ps
A-LWB


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> I like soft point collars but think it needs the stays, in this case. Is it lined at all?
> 
> You and Patrick show that sacks do not exclusively need a button down collar. Well played.


I don't think it's lined.

The curly look is something I've seen in old films a lot and just got an urge to try. Raffishly disheveled, or just plain goofy? You decide.

David Mercer told me likes seeing his clientele in straight collars, no stays.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RLP BD
> SF-necktie
> H-ps
> A-LWB


Uncle thats a sharp look!


----------



## Patrick06790

This lightweight Brooks jacket made its debut today. It's a little snug at the moment, as I have expanded a bit. By summer's end it will be flapping loosely in the breeze.

Right.

Great huge baggy Bill's M1 pleated trousers and a Mercer ocbd. If you're gonna go baggy might as well go full out.

I've got pink elephants on my tie, great clunkers on my feet (it's gonna rain) and if a couple of things break right an entire two days off to go fishing.

A note on color. I started out with brown shoes but the whole blue/white/pink thing seems to demand black. Why is this?


----------



## closerlook

Patrick06790 said:


> This lightweight Brooks jacket made its debut today. It's a little snug at the moment, as I have expanded a bit. By summer's end it will be flapping loosely in the breeze.
> 
> Right.
> 
> Great huge baggy Bill's M1 pleated trousers and a Mercer ocbd. If you're gonna go baggy might as well go full out.
> 
> I've got pink elephants on my tie, great clunkers on my feet (it's gonna rain) and if a couple of things break right an entire two days off to go fishing.
> 
> A note on color. I started out with brown shoes but the whole blue/white/pink thing seems to demand black. Why is this?


Hey patrick
I think that black shoes kind of grounds the whole outfit, as there are so many colors going on.
A good choice IMHO.
Brown would be good too, but it would kind of add to overall the color scheme. black ends it and says "okay, this is it."
Or, I'm Nuts!


----------



## stfu

Patrick06790 said:


> A note on color. I started out with brown shoes but the whole blue/white/pink thing seems to demand black. Why is this?


Love the jacket.

I think brown would have worked, but what do I know? I like the look of brown with blue and especially pink.


----------



## stfu

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Uncle thats a sharp look!


+1 ! :icon_smile:


----------



## Patrick06790

stfu said:


> Love the jacket.
> 
> I think brown would have worked, but what do I know? I like the look of brown with blue and especially pink.


My original choice were the same shoes in what AE calls chili.


----------



## Duck

ErikinWest said:


> Ahah ok this is a very 'strong' look . The last time I wore this bow tie, it was recommended that I use less strong patterns to accommodate it. So I tried my best (socks should have probably been solid colour to deal with pants). Forget to take a close up look at bow tie. But it's the same one I wore a few pages back.
> 
> additionally, I was golfing this day, hence the socks
> 
> https://img91.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0403t.jpg
> 
> https://img23.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0404dwk.jpg
> 
> https://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0405w.jpg
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Erik,

It's not working. You have the right clothing but it doesn't all have to be worn at the same time. Ties and short sleeved shirts should never be worn together.

Edit: This might have come across as a little harsh, but it all looks like a costume.

Joe Tradly had a rule about this kind of thing where you wear one GTH item and keep everything else simple. I don't remember it exactly, but it is a rule that I live by.


----------



## ErikinWest

Duck said:


> Edit: This might have come across as a little harsh, but it all looks like a costume.
> 
> Joe Tradly had a rule about this kind of thing where you wear one GTH item and keep everything else simple. I don't remember it exactly, but it is a rule that I live by.


It's not harsh at all ! I knew it was a 'strong' look like I said at the beginning. It was meant to be a little pretentious  But yes, in retrospect I could have easily toned it down.... but I'd thought it would be fun to wear for one day.

Erik

edit: Oh I know ties and short sleeves "shouldn't" be worn together, but I think rules can be bended slightly.


----------



## Jovan

I think it would have looked okay without the bow tie.


----------



## mcarthur

CCC and stfu,
Thank you


----------



## Duck

ErikinWest said:


> It's not harsh at all ! I knew it was a 'strong' look like I said at the beginning. It was meant to be a little pretentious  But yes, in retrospect I could have easily toned it down.... but I'd thought it would be fun to wear for one day.
> 
> Erik
> 
> edit: Oh I know ties and short sleeves "shouldn't" be worn together, but I think rules can be bended slightly.


If you had a plain button down with the tie, plain socks and ditched the vest it would be a great outfit.

I don't think that rule can be bent.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 khaki jacket
Blue ocbd
Repp tie by (gulp) Hugo Boss
Banana Republic glenplaid pants
Bass Dawsons


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
testoni bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ron_A

Uncle - looking very sharp in your business attire. Must be a big board meeting somewhere. 

Erik - no offense, but I agree that the polo shirt and bow tie are not a good combination. The entire outfit looks a bit costumish (perhaps that's what you're going for). If you're serious about dressing well, then you should consider toning it down. If you're experimenting with garish, costumish combinations then...well....carry on, I guess.

Patrick - Love the pink elephants!


----------



## The Louche

stfu said:


> Love the jacket.
> 
> I think brown would have worked, but what do I know? I like the look of brown with blue and especially pink.


Patrick,

I love the top half of the outfit! I must say, however, that I am disapointed in the bottom half. The trousers are just way to baggy and the monks look clunky and out of place with chinos.

I say this, of course, because you are so well dressed most of the time. Please don't take it as criticism, rather take it as good natured ribbing.

Regards


----------



## Reds & Tops

Duck said:


> If you had a plain button down with the tie, plain socks and ditched the vest it would be a great outfit.
> 
> I don't think that rule can be bent.


My favorite outfit is a short sleeve button down with braces and a bow tie. I also like to grow out a mustache for the occasion. :icon_smile_wink:

Duck, I'm with you.


----------



## closerlook

ErikinWest said:


> It's not harsh at all ! I knew it was a 'strong' look like I said at the beginning. It was meant to be a little pretentious  But yes, in retrospect I could have easily toned it down.... but I'd thought it would be fun to wear for one day.
> 
> Erik
> 
> edit: Oh I know ties and short sleeves "shouldn't" be worn together, but I think rules can be bended slightly.


short sleeve shirts and ties, sure.
but with a polo shirt might be pushing it


----------



## mcarthur

Ron,
Thank you


----------



## PeterSawatzky

What can I say, I'm a quick study:


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
VV-ps
Bills khakis


----------



## The Louche

PeterSawatzky said:


> What can I say, I'm a quick study:


Good work. Where did you get that tie? I think I have the same one...


----------



## Patrick06790

Coming back from the post office with that familiar box under the arm. Feeling highly subversive today in tan boots with grey suit. I'm also wearing a pink and black watch strap but in the interests of good taste am skipping it here. Also skipped are collar stays. A serious what the hell moment, captured by a co-worker. This is what I actually look like.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

The Louche said:


> Good work. Where did you get that tie? I think I have the same one...


It's a "Brooks Basics". I got it from my favourite thrift store.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
JAB university strip ocbc
LE green relaxed khakis
LLBean mocs


----------



## tempusfugit

Bills khakis
LE aqua polo
RLPL saddle belt
BB saddle bucks


----------



## ErikinWest

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
> JAB university strip ocbc
> LE green relaxed khakis
> LLBean mocs


Those pants rock with the blazer  Pocket square seals the deal too.

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC said:


>


What's that square?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Lorenzini shirt
TB belt
RLPL pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## CMDC

Patrick06790 said:


> What's that square?


Made it myself. When my wife is at the fabric store, I look for stuff that might make interesting squares. Total investment of about $3.


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC said:


> Made it myself. When my wife is at the fabric store, I look for stuff that might make interesting squares. Total investment of about $3.


Looks great.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Patrick,
I'm really liking the no-stays look.
Gotten a bit sick of point collars lately, and all but phased them out of the 'drobe.
I'm going to copy it.


----------



## Jovan

Soft, non-fused collars look better than the stiff equivalents offered at every price point.


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

PeterSawatzky said:


> What can I say, I'm a quick study:


I like the clear frames.


----------



## ErikinWest

Does this count as trad? Maybe? It is a Brooks Brothers tie :icon_smile:

https://img188.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0419.jpg

https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0422.jpg

https://img199.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0423.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## Jovan

Nice cardigan -- I like the kind that have the last two buttons on the bottom rib like that.


----------



## Calvin500

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
> JAB university strip ocbc
> LE green relaxed khakis
> LLBean mocs


This might be one of the coolest outfits I've seen on here. I think that square was one that caught my attention the last time it appeared on here. I've been telling my wife that we need to make some squares ourselves. I'm going to have to go to the fabric store with her next time.

CMDC, thanks for showing me how it's done. The whole thing, that is.


----------



## produtron

*First post... only reason to wear a tie on Saturday.*

Had to show off the vintage Towncraft tie my GF found for me yesterday...
also wearing: 
BB poplin suit
BB OCBD
old beater Stafford black captoes my dad gave me years ago- it's my day off after all...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Mackintosh
Zegna shirt
BJ belt
Diesel jeans
NM socks
DMs
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

produtron said:


> Had to show off the vintage Towncraft tie my GF found for me yesterday...
> also wearing:
> BB poplin suit
> BB OCBD
> old beater Stafford black captoes my dad gave me years ago- it's my day off after all...


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
Bills khakis


----------



## eagle2250

^^Just a tad more casual...That is a nice look on you, Mac! Enjoy your Sunday.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Just a tad more casual...That is a nice look on you, Mac! Enjoy your Sunday.


Thank you!
Have a good day


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
Bills khakis
A-wing tip bal


----------



## Beefeater

*Off to Church*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench coat
Brioni shirt
BJ belt
DG pant
Armani socks
DMs
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Beefeater,
Nice looking attire


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Went to the Potomac Hunt Steeplechase Races today*

Grey tweed 2b darted
JPress Blue Patch pocket OCBD
Brooks Red #1 bow
Bills Chamois M1, cuffed
Red Argyles
Bean boot mocs
Timex on Press Strap, Navy/Burgundy
RL Croc-embossed belt

I saw a handful of sacks, lots of bean boots, and even more Barbours.
There was one serious looking fellow wearing tassels barefoot- in the mud. I thought it a poor decision on his part.


----------



## mcarthur

HF-sport coat
RLP sport shirt
H-ps
HF-khakis
A-LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Zegna shirt
BJ belt
BC pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Tommy cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## CMDC

Glenplaid jacket 2 button darted (green and blue pattern) by Davide Cenci
LE white ocbd
JAB repp
Wool charcoal trousers
AE Berwick


----------



## stfu

CMDC said:


>


CMDC is firing on all cylinders (even with the darts.)


----------



## Calvin500

Sorry for the cruddy Photo Booth images. My wife submerged our camera (no joke) jumping into a fountain in the middle of a shopping mall to save a 3-year-old who fell in.

The socks are pale yellow. The trousers are salmon. I kept going back and forth all day about whether the yellow socks took things overboard. They coordinated nicely with the tie, so I went for it. Too many cooks spoiling the broth here?

Looks like I need to buff out some scuffs on the toe of my loafers.


----------



## mcarthur

^I hope your wife was able to save the child. Your wife should be congratulated on this good deed


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> ^I hope your wife was able to save the child. Your wife should be congratulated on this good deed


I'm sorry for the ambiguity. Yes, she saved the child. The camera was infinitely less valuable. I will congratulate her again for her very good deed.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Well done, Calvin500 :icon_smile:


----------



## Duck

mcarthur said:


> HF-sport coat
> RLP sport shirt
> H-ps
> HF-khakis
> A-LHS


I like this a lot Uncle.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks for the compliments on the past few outfits. Much appreciated.

BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
JPress sport shirt
Gap stone colored khakis
Gap nylon belt
LE boat shoes


----------



## stfu

Vintage BB Cotton Sack in Olive 
LE OCBD (that collar has seen better days)
PRL Stripe tie
LE Cuffed Chinos in Stone
Alden 663s in burgundy calf


Heading to the camera to see why the auto timer is not blinking ...


----------



## ErikinWest

CMDC said:


>


Masterful again! I really like the shoes.

Erik


----------



## Calvin500

ErikinWest said:


> Masterful again! I really like the shoes.
> 
> Erik


Agreed. Tell us about them.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks.

I got the shoes at a Lands End inlet near where my parents live--I'd say sometime mid-winter. Probably paid about $15. I'm not sure what the name of the style is as they weren't boxed but in a clearance bin. They seem to be nubuck rather than what you'd typically find in a deck shoe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist coat
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Duck said:


> I like this a lot Uncle.


Nephew,
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC and STFU,
nice looking attire

STFU,
Consider a pocket square


----------



## Calvin500

Here's yesterday and today (once again via the poor quality Photo Booth ap on my MacBook):
































Sorry for the enormous pictures. I'll slim them down henceforth.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack khaki jacket
JPress university stripe ocbc
Thrifted no brand tie w/ lion like critters
Lands End olive trousers
Florsheim weejuns


----------



## ErikinWest

Here's my Cary Grant plaid!

https://img34.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0433b.jpg

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0434f.jpg

https://img41.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0437.jpg

https://img38.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0439f.jpg

https://img190.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0432o.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## ds23pallas

Green herringbone sack from my dad's closet. I think it's from the 60's, my dad doesn't recall when he first got it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
Germano cords
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hbs midwest

A number of well-crafted ensembles, gentlemen!

Veterans' career fair this morning:
BB OCBD--white, starched (but mine almost always are)
BS regt--Royal Army Medical (dark red/navy/corn yellow guard stripes)
J.Press 3/2 sack suit--charcoal worsted
Cordo/oxblood leather belt
generic dress socks--navy
AE Cambridge Cordovan wingtip bals
PS--starched white linen
Smile
Sincere handshake
Curriculum Vitae
References--printout from my LinkedIn Profile

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Brownshoe

This season's first appearance of the "Guy Woodhouse"--chambray jacket, white bd, dark striped knit tie, chinos. Maybe my favorite warm weather ensemble.


----------



## Jovan

Great Ivy looks, everyone.

ds23pallas and Brownshoe, I love your '60s-reminiscent takes on the style.


----------



## Joe Beamish

That's a great herringbone sack indeed. 

Brownshoe, your approach seems edgy, stylish and retro enough, I'm guessing, to completely do away with "wow, you're all dressed up" comments. Am I right?


----------



## CMDC

Old Navy 2 button undarted pincord jacket
LE white ocbd
Robert Talbott repp tie
Grey wool trousers
Florsheim pebble grain gunboats


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice tie, I've got one just like it.

Too hot in here for my blazer.










Footjoy RIP


----------



## kitonbrioni

JV sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kleinberg belt
LP pant
Pantherella socks
JV sneakers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

Debut of the BB thrifted bee tie. Silly, but I like it. So did my 3-year-old.


----------



## ds23pallas

A conservative look with a 25 year-old BB Blazer, BB shirt, dad's old tie and Coppley trousers. Weejuns down below.


----------



## ErikinWest

@ds23pallas : How did you keep that blazer so crisp after 25 years!

Ahh green pants!!

[https://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0440q.jpg

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0442p.jpg

Me looking at something....

https://img268.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0441r.jpg

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## AlabamaGentleman

Navy BB Blazer
White BB OCBD
Bill's Nantucket Red Slacks w/pleats
Light Blue Southern Proper Cotton Bolls Bowtie 
J&M White Bucks
No socks

My version of casual Friday at the office....


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, guys--

JB, I think that after ten years, my colleagues are just accustomed to the way I dress.

Great vintage stuff, ds23pallas


----------



## smujd

Good stuff ErikinWest.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-LWB


----------



## ds23pallas

ErikinWest said:


> @ds23pallas : How did you keep that blazer so crisp after 25 years! Erik


Good question - I'm not too sure! I was lucky enough to inherit a sizable wardrobe from my father from the days when he used to be the size I have settled at. I guess rotation is key. I certainly don't treat anything as "precious" and I tend to wear, then mend, until I can wear no more. This jacket is from my prep school days.



Brownshoe said:


> Great vintage stuff, ds23pallas


Thanks very much, Brownshoe.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Not so much them -- your colleagues -- I mean in general, like when you meet people for the first time outside your job. I think your style is so conscious (not "self-conscious", I mean aware -- and I'm not saying "ironic", because that's not it) that your are LESS likely to hear "Hey, dude why the big dress up?" than many or most "trads".

Just a guess



Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, guys--
> 
> JB, I think that after ten years, my colleagues are just accustomed to the way I dress.
> 
> Great vintage stuff, ds23pallas


----------



## Calvin500

After viewing Guiseppe's post with my wife looking over my shoulder, she commented: "you dress just like him." So today I threw out all reservations and just plain copied.

And only now I've noticed that ErikinWest is rocking the greens too.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Tradcasual*

White BB OCBD
Slightly floodwater level Nantucket Reds (from Murrays of course)
Smathers & Branson "Harbor Springs, MI" needlepoint belt from Claymore Shop
BB Golden Fleece blazer with undergraduate school buttons
BB cordovan loafers sans socks
2000 US Open (Pebble Beach) bucket hat


----------



## ErikinWest

Calvin500 said:


> And only now I've noticed that ErikinWest is rocking the greens too.


Ahah there's so few green cotton pants in this world, that a few us can wear them simultaneously without fear!

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## CMDC

LE Gingham shirt
Gap khakis
Bass mocs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Zegna pant
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Brownshoe

Joe, I never thought about it, but I guess you're right...'though I'm sure living in NYC has a lot to do with it. The crowds are thick with far odder fish than I.

When I visit family in Kansas, I get remarks for wearing a shirt with buttons and a collar tucked into a pair of pants.

hot hot hot


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your casual friday attire


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> ^I like your casual friday attire


Amen!

Great 60s Joe College look.:icon_smile:

Enjoy the Memorial Weekend.

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
Bills khakis
S&B needlepoint belt
BB white bucks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
SR tie
Onyx/mother of pearl cufflinks
KS belt
Armani socks
Cartier cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

First appearance of Bills reds this year:


----------



## Jovan

Since when do Bill's make those?


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
RLP bermuda shorts
S&B needlepoint belts
Quoddy canoe moccasin


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> First appearance of Bills reds this year:


What happen to the snow on the ground


----------



## ds23pallas

Jovan said:


> Since when do Bill's make those?


Not sure Jovan. I got these at The Hound in San Francisco in 2008. They have many special edition Bills there.



mcarthur said:


> What happen to the snow on the ground


Ha! Well, it did snow here a wee amount less than a week ago. We went from 24C last Sunday to a high of 1C the next day. It has been a long, cold winter this year so I am glad to get out the summer gear.


----------



## balder

Calvin500 said:


> After viewing Guiseppe's post with my wife looking over my shoulder, she commented: "you dress just like him." So today I threw out all reservations and just plain copied.
> 
> And only now I've noticed that ErikinWest is rocking the greens too.


Had a pair just that colour,took them on holiday to Prague-thought they were a cool colour.Wife had other ideas,through them in bin and dragged me to M&S(yes there is a M&S in Prague!) to get other trousers!


----------



## Jazzer

ds23pallas said:


> First appearance of Bills reds this year:


Great car!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion jacket
LP shirt
NM belt
Malo pant
Pantherella socks
Mezlan loafers
Bulgari cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

J Press 3/2 navy blazer
Nordstrom OCBD
Bert Pulitzer tie I bought in the 1980s
khakis
Timex on Central #5


AE Steeple


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP short shirt
RT-ps
Bills khakis
A-PTB


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas said:


> Not sure Jovan. I got these at The Hound in San Francisco in 2008. They have many special edition Bills there.
> 
> Ha! Well, it did snow here a wee amount less than a week ago. We went from 24C last Sunday to a high of 1C the next day. It has been a long, cold winter this year so I am glad to get out the summer gear.


I just found they're available as the year-round "Vintage Twills." Thanks anyway.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
TB belt
Zegna pant
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Press Navy Sack 3/2 (again)
BB uni stripe
J Crew tie
Stone khakis
Timex on Central 5
AE Sheldon Saddles


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-LHS


----------



## Patrick06790

Dressing for spring spring with a head full of winter.


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
DG shirt
JB pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## bluemagic

Shirt: Gant
Trousers: hickey
Shoes: Bass


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
nice looking attire


----------



## P Hudson

A more casual, wintery day in Sydney.

Barrakuda
Madras shirt
Blue v neck
Orvis olive khakis
AE saddles


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: What is the tie fabric? The way it knots and drapes reminds me of the wool (Irish poplin?) ties worn with WWII dress uniforms.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick: What is the tie fabric? The way it knots and drapes reminds me of the wool (Irish poplin?) ties worn with WWII dress uniforms.


It's either wool or a wool/cotton blend. No tag, found it thrifting. Light lining, light all around.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I visit MY family in Kansas, too!

Just came back from Norton the week before last for some pre-Memorial Day family reunion festivities. Nothing but compliments on my O'Connell's pincord suit.

(Although the weather was a bit cooler than I'd expected)



Brownshoe said:


> Joe, I never thought about it, but I guess you're right...'though I'm sure living in NYC has a lot to do with it. The crowds are thick with far odder fish than I.
> 
> When I visit family in Kansas, I get remarks for wearing a shirt with buttons and a collar tucked into a pair of pants.
> 
> hot hot hot


----------



## Patrick06790

Just between you and me the jacket's darted.










These old J & Ms have a banged-up quality the current Weejun will never attain.


----------



## CMDC

Starting to get hot and steamy in DC...

J Crew polo
Gap khakis
Ribbon belt
Lands End boat shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP sport shirt
VV-ps
Bills khakis
A-wing tip boot


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Barneys shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
CH socks
TBNY chelsea boots
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

Warm enough today for the seersucker.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Nice. Seersucker doesn't always work as an odd jacket, but you're making it happen!


----------



## Ron_A

CMDC - How do you like the Bass blucher mocassins that you're wearing in your post from a few days ago? How is the fit?


----------



## CMDC

^To be honest I'm not terribly wild about them. I got them brand new at a thrift for, I think $10, so they were an easy purchase. For some reason they won't break in. They're pretty plasticky, which contributes to this. After wearing them all day I get some pain above one of my big toes where the leather hasn't softened. I've probably worn them about a dozen times. I'll still wear them and I like that they're really versatile but I'm glad I didn't spend much on them. They do fit true to size though.


----------



## Ron_A

^ CMDC, thanks for your (quick) response. I was looking at these as an alternative to LLB's blucher mocs -- perhaps I'll hold off.

Also, I wanted to add that I'm disappointed (though not surprised) to hear that the quality of these has slipped. In the early 1990s, Bass was the brand that nearly everyone I knew, as well as myself, wore in this type of shoe.


----------



## Mannix

I rarely post in the trad forum, but this seems tradly.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-wing tip boot


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Press Sack Blazer
Press Red and Navy Bowtie
BB White with Small Blue Windowpanes OCBD
Timex on Navy Press band
PRL Flat Front Chinos
PRL Belt
Weejuns


----------



## Jovan

Mannix, I like everything else (I have the same Top-Siders) and don't take this personally but...

PLEASE do not drape a sweater on your shoulders like that! It makes it look like those RL ads that depict stereotypical preppy men playing tennis and schmoozing about at a country club full of upper-class twits.


----------



## Mannix

Jovan said:


> Mannix, I like everything else (I have the same Top-Siders) and don't take this personally but...
> 
> PLEASE do not drape a sweater on your shoulders like that! It makes it look like those RL ads that depict stereotypical preppy men playing tennis and schmoozing about at a country club full of upper-class twits.


LOL That's what I was going for...game, set, match. Next time should I at least have a tennis raquet in the background? :icon_smile_big: Thank you all the same though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DeVecchi belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
JV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Kiton shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ron_A

Saturday Casual -

Navy LE Polo 
VV Nantucket Red Shorts
J. Press (Leatherman) Lacrosse Belt
Quoddy Canoe Mocs


----------



## Beefeater

*Off to a Wedding Reception!*










Brooks Poplin Sack 
J. Press Tie
J&M Suede Wing Tips
Brooks Shirt
Unknown Tie Bar
Cotton PS


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Saturday Casual -
> 
> Navy LE Polo
> VV Nantucket Red Shorts
> J. Press (Leatherman) Lacrosse Belt
> Quoddy Canoe Mocs


I assume Quoddy's sans socks


----------



## Beefeater

*Seersucking*


----------



## closerlook

beefeater,
what color pants do you have with that ssr sport coat?


----------



## Beefeater

BB "stone" chinos. Also not seen are white J&M bucs. And I added a tie clip after the pic. Finishing touches as it were.


----------



## Jovan

Not sucking... quite good. Only thing I'd do is go for a tasteful broadcloth instead of pinpoint or oxford.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton shirt
NM pocket-square
Armani tie
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JL Balmorals
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Great pics, Beefeater.








Olive Press (by Southwick) Silk Matte Sack Jacket
Blue Davids Shirts Flap Pocket OC3BD
Red Press Penguin Club Tie
Chestnut AE Belt
Mid-Grey Riviera Tropical Wools
Brooks Argyles
Chili AE Bentons


----------



## Jovan

Another win here, AP. I always dig your tapered trousers and understated colour choices.


----------



## Ron_A

mcarthur said:


> I assume Quoddy's sans socks


Yes, Uncle. No socks with shorts unless I am wearing my New Balance 991s.

Beefeater - Nice seersucker and madras tie combo.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack jacket
LE ocbd
Bert Pulitzer tie
JCrew khaki and white pincord pants
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## JordanW

Weekend photos:

Gant India Madras with third collar button
Patty stand-ups
Sperry AO






Ben Silver OCBD
Coach Calf belt
Sperry AO



Brooks sack
Hyde Park
King's Dragoon Guards tie
AA 312's
Dexter saddle bucks


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: What kind of socks are those?

Jordan: I really like the blazer outfit, and the Hyde Park shirt has a better collar roll than expected. Is that a J. Press lapel pin?


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick: What kind of socks are those?
> 
> Jordan: I really like the blazer outfit, and the Hyde Park shirt has a better collar roll than expected. Is that a J. Press lapel pin?


J. Crew outlet specials peeking out there. Catch 'em at the right moment and they're about six bucks a pair.


----------



## Patrick06790

Sucking-A!

Seriously, very nice.



Beefeater said:


>


----------



## ErikinWest

Yes yes, I know most people don't like the shoes, but I like them so it's ok : p

https://img6.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0452eta.jpg

https://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0453e.jpg

https://img192.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0447.jpg

Cheers,
Erik!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Bernini belt
Barneys pant
CK socks
testoni penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ron_A

kitonbrioni said:


> Armani sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> Bernini belt
> Barneys pant
> CK socks
> testoni *penny loafers*
> Hermes cologne
> Piaget watch


You're finally coming around....I knew the trad forum would wear off on you.


----------



## Mannix

Beefeater said:


>


This is fantastic! Great tie choice as well...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
RL cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## Brownshoe

Summer Ivy










khakis and Weejuns down below


----------



## Beefeater

Calvin, very cool tie and shorts. 

Arthur--is that Buddy Holly peeking over your monitor? 

Thanks everyone else for the kind words above. I try.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bow tie week continues


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Great looking.

Patrick, if you haven't tried it, maybe you should do "poplin suit week", the challenge (and pleasure) deriving from this animal's great versatility from one day to the next: different ties, shirts, squares.

I'd do it myself, but I'm way less accomplished and -- I don't own a khaki poplin suit.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RLP shirt
H-necktie
H-PS
BB braces
A-cap toe


----------



## Jovan

I do believe this is the first time I've ever seen you in a suit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni belt
Gucci pant
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## clemsontiger

Jovan said:


> I do believe this is the first time I've ever seen you in a suit!


Good observation


----------



## Calvin500

When I find myself too lazy to shave, I usually feel like tieless is the appropriate sartorially lazy complement. For some reason I really liked the simplicity of my outfit today. Oxford, blazer, chinos and dirty bucks all thrifted. I guess that means only my underwear isn't!


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## Calvin500

*Home-made seersucker bow*

Check out the seersucker bow tie my awesome wife just made me!


----------



## Jovan

Nice vintage coat Brownshoe.


----------



## eagle2250

Calvin500 said:


> Check out the seersucker bow tie my awesome wife just made me!


Outstanding...and who would have guessed such a nice return could be realized from the sacrifice of just one of our rib bones(!)?


----------



## Calvin500

eagle2250 said:


> Outstanding...and who would have guessed such a nice return could be realized from the sacrifice of just one of our rib bones(!)?


Agreed! Imagine the return if we'd have given up 2 or 3! Seersucker _suit_ !?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL! Very well played, Sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Patrick06790

Calvin500 said:


> Check out the seersucker bow tie my awesome wife just made me!


I want one.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP short shirt
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-cap toe


----------



## Calvin500

Patrick06790 said:


> I want one.


My wife said she is going to make me another one since she's honed her technique a bit, and she suggested she might make several and offer them for sale. Put your order in!


----------



## Pentheos

Calvin500 said:


> My wife said she is going to make me another one since she's honed her technique a bit, and she suggested she might make several and offer them for sale. Put your order in!


I'll take one as well.

There is a link somewhere on AAAC about hand-making bowties. Search for it.

I remember some pretty breathtaking pictures of ones that adjusted through buttons. In the end, those might be easier to construct than the hook-mechanism on most of the store-bought ones.


----------



## Calvin500

That's a pink BB spread collar there--hard to tell the color in the photo. Wish it were a BD, but thrifters can't be choosers.










Also, a BB tie. Acquired for $1, but with the tag still on it: $69.50. (Another one was acquired on the same trip, same story.) These ties strike me as being enormous in width. Once I got it on, it didn't look bad to me, but it's striking how much wider they are than the vintage ties I've been picking up at the thrift. This BB tie is a good 1/8 in (a guess) wider than the new JAB ties I have.

But I'm not complaining. I got to wear pink and paisley, sockless with pennies to work and not feel the slightest bit awkward about it.

**By the way, my wife is going to make me another seersucker bow tie now that she's got her technique down. She's considering making several to offer for sale. Let me know if any of you are interested.


----------



## Calvin500

Pentheos said:


> I'll take one as well.
> 
> There is a link somewhere on AAAC about hand-making bowties. Search for it.
> 
> I remember some pretty breathtaking pictures of ones that adjusted through buttons. In the end, those might be easier to construct than the hook-mechanism on most of the store-bought ones.


Thanks for the pointer. I'll let her know, and I'll get searching.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Timberland boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## CMDC

BB darted jacket (darts blend in to the pattern nicely though)
Blue ocbd
Polo tie ($2 thrift)
LE khakis
Bass Dawson


----------



## AdamsSutherland

J Press Sack Blazer
Blue Press Pinpoint OCBD
Wool Sutherland clan tartan tie
J. Press by Leatherman Ltd. Lacrosse surcingle
PRL Flat front khakis
Brooks navy argyles
Weejuns
Timex on Household Division/UPenn strap from Press


----------



## mcarthur

^your attire sounds nice


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-cap toe


----------



## Jack1425

Patrick06790 said:


> I want one.


ABSOLUTELY!! I'll take one as well!! A very well done to the lady.. (counting ribs before talking to mrs. jack) :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Agnona shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Gravati loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

Jack1425 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!! I'll take one as well!! A very well done to the lady.. (counting ribs before talking to mrs. jack) :icon_smile_big:


Jack,

Glad to add you to the list.

Eagle---with all that enthusiasm, I was thinking I'd have your order by now! ;-)

I'll DM everyone instructions for payment soon.


----------



## Patrick06790

Hat day, one of those warm but overcast days when I get more sunburned than in direct sunlight.

Reporting galore, taking a break to download photos and unwind before next event.



















Pocket square by CMDC. I yanked it up a bit for the pic.










The jury's still out, but I think these old J and M Aristocrafts are my favorite loafers.

I do tend to stick out a bit at these things...


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
Bills khakis


----------



## Ron_A

^ Hillarious, Patrick. Perhaps you can convert that fellow on the far right to trad.


----------



## Calvin500

Patrick06790 said:


> Pocket square by CMDC. I yanked it up a bit for the pic.


Wow. CMDC and I need to go into business together. Perhaps we could give R Hanauer a run for their money?

I've got my pick of home-made seersucker bows to wear to the wedding now. It's at 6:00pm in SC. Which one, and what do I wear with it?
































Check the Thrift Exg thread for info on getting hold of your own bows.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Pink. What the...heck.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
DE boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mjo_1

A couple from this week:










Brooks 3/2 blazer
LE OCBD
Press tie
LE premium chinos (my first time to wear these - they're hefty!)
AE Waldens










Brooks 1818 Madison, navy pinstripe
LE pinpoint BD
Press tie
AE strand

Best,

Michael


----------



## clemsontiger

Patrick,

Really bold and I like it. I especially like the pinpoint on the stripe.


----------



## clemsontiger

Michael,

Nice and classic.


----------



## Calvin500

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Pink. What the...heck.


Had you not ordered a pink one, I'd have interpreted that as a negative comment.


----------



## Patrick06790

Calvin500 said:


> Had you not ordered a pink one, I'd have interpreted that as a negative comment.


Just trying not to cuss.


----------



## Calvin500

Went with the charcoal JAB suit (my first suit) and a fwd pt BB pinpoint in blue, black AE Daltons, white linen square (trying to keep things tame) and a church lapel pin (to 'represent') for the wedding. Managed to sell a couple more bow ties in the process. 























Wore the trousers again this morning. I've got a pile of thrifted grey flannels that need hemmed. (My wife can hopefully still be persuaded to do that after she finishes the bow ties). And, what's probably the last hurrah for my darted JAB blue blazer, which has served me quite well (in tandem with the identical one that the elder who bought me the grey suit also bought me) since being thrifted for $5 last fall---I've scored three 3/2 sack blazers in the past week, out of nowhere! A Corbin paid forward by a forum member, and a Cable Car and Brooksease found at a thrift in the town where my wife sojourned to buy all that seersucker fabric.

That's a JAB signature pinpoint BD with a Brooks Basics tie, both thrifted on the cheap. Johnston Murphey split toes thrifted cheap. Come to think of it, the argyles are thrifted too. Is that gross? (My undies, otherwise, were bought new!).
























And then good outfit for practicing sabbatarianism. Scored these Bills yellow seersucker shorts Friday at the thrift.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> ^your attire sounds nice


Thank you. I appreciate the compliment.

I returned to my boarding school for graduation this past saturday. It will likely be the last time I venture back until my five year reunion. Odd to see the students who were freshman when I was a senior graduate. I forgot to bring a camera. Oh well. 
Anyway:

Press summer-weight Sack
BB White with small navy windowpane OCBD
Press Navy Churchill dot Bow
Surcingle with carolina blue, white, carolina blue ribbon from Julian's on Franklin St. in Chapel Hill (easily my favorite belt and I'll be damned if someday I don't own one)
PRL flat front Reds
Alden Brown Cape Cod Bits, sockless
Timex on a navy strap from Press


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
HF-khakis


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the compliment.
> 
> I returned to my boarding school for graduation this past saturday. It will likely be the last time I venture back until my five year reunion. Odd to see the students who were freshman when I was a senior graduate. I forgot to bring a camera. Oh well.
> Anyway:
> 
> Press summer-weight Sack
> BB White with small navy windowpane OCBD
> Press Navy Churchill dot Bow
> Surcingle with carolina blue, white, carolina blue ribbon from Julian's on Franklin St. in Chapel Hill (easily my favorite belt and I'll be damned if someday I don't own one)
> PRL flat front Reds
> Alden Brown Cape Cod Bits, sockless
> Timex on a navy strap from Press


Congratulations on your graduation!
What college are you going to attend?
Wait until you have your 50th reunion


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
TA tie
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
NM socks
Gucci tassel loafers
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


> Congratulations on your graduation!
> What college are you going to attend?
> Wait until you have your 50th reunion


Mac,
I graduated from high school in 2006. I figured it was a little confusing... I meant that the Class of 2009 were freshman when I was a senior at Mercersburg. So, with them graduating, I no longer know any students at my high school. That is why I decided to go back and visit for graduation.

That and it gives me a great opportunity to dress however I please.


----------



## Beefeater

*On and On. . .*

Before Mass this morning.










The tie is a brown knit square bottom job that doesn't come across as particularly so in the photo. In second place (not pictured) is a J. Press brownish grenadine that was a bit too light but could still work.

The BrooksCool poplin is a lifesaver in Texas where it is fast approaching summer and was 95 degrees just today. I just need to find one in navy.

Regards,

B.E.


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> RLP polo
> HF-khakis


Mac,

This looks really sharp. I've got to get a needlepoint belt.

And I think I need to lose 10 lbs so that I look better in the chinos/polo combo. 
























I finally got these reds hemmed and, after deciding at the last minute to head to Columbia for evening church, threw them on with this Corbin 3/2 sack (first public appearance in a sack blazer!) and, of course, a wife-made seersucker bow. (She had me turn the blue side forward en route to tone things down.)


----------



## ErikinWest

Calvin500 said:


>


Yes! I love the blazer with the red pants (are those Nantucket reds?). The next one photo I post I'll try to do the same thing!

One of my new ebay jackets! I was really impressed by the cost/quality/fit for something that was ultra-cheap *aka on my student budget*!

https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img0459z.jpg/

https://img189.imageshack.us/i/img0460cgp.jpg/

https://img5.imageshack.us/i/img0462d.jpg/

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## mcarthur

Erik & Calvin,
nice looking attire

Calvin,
Thank you
I agree with your wife


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP sport shirt
Bills khakis
H-pc
A-PTB


----------



## TMMKC

From Friday night (fundraiser for the zoo...we're now the proud adoptive parents of a hippo and an organgatan).

JAB dinner jacket
B2 shirt
Nordstrom linen PS
Talbott tie
B2 dress slacks (from black dinner suit)
Cole Haan bit loafers


----------



## Calvin500

ErikinWest said:


> Yes! I love the blazer with the red pants (are those Nantucket reds?).
> 
> One of my new ebay jackets! I was really impressed by the cost/quality/fit for something that was ultra-cheap *aka on my student budget*!
> 
> https://img132.imageshack.us/i/img0459z.jpg/
> 
> Cheers,
> Erik


Erik,

Thank you. I suppose they're "Nantucket reds" but I'm sure someone else has a more official definition (and can probably disqualify them). My wife's convinced I had her hem them too short, and, like most things, I think she's probably right.

Your jacket's sleeve length is really good. It's rare that I find a second-hand jacket with short enough sleeve length. To me it looks like the jacket could have been an orphaned suit jacket. Others could tell for sure. It still looks sharp to me.

Finally, get ready for a speech about the glories of the Four-in-hand knot! Hold your ground! 

Oh--and I just realized that you look a lot like the great Puritan John Owen in my avatar. Get you one of those caps and a big white collar, and you can start waxing theological.


----------



## Calvin500

TMMKC said:


> we're now the proud adoptive parents of a hippo and an organgatan).


And all you had to do was put on a tux! I wonder what I could come home with...

Looks great.


----------



## stfu

Calvin500 said:


> Erik,
> ....... To me it looks like the jacket could have been an orphaned suit jacket. Others could tell for sure. It still looks sharp to me.
> ......


I am the *last* person to comment expertly on this, but ... to me the jacket is probably not an orphan, although the fabric looks like suiting material. It seems to have patch pockets and quite the contrasting (surprising really) buttons compared to fabric.

Either way, it looks sharp!


----------



## CMDC

Gonna be close to 90 today in DC so I left the jacket at home.

LLBean blue ocbd
BB repp tie (thanks Patrick)
Seersucker trousers (I found these a year or two back--they're by Savane).
Florsheim weejuns


----------



## Patrick06790

*Eyes Wide Shut, aka Mr. Sneezy*

The situation was dire. I arrived at the mountain camp, only to find my cousin Charlie (for whom it always third down and long) had taken the lawnmower with him back to West Hartford.

He also did not come Memorial Day, because the note he left was dated May 2.

Which would explain why the grass was so tall. And thick. And filled with pollen and dust and mites and ticks and...

I had to think fast. I tooled around the various camps. Nobody was around, and everybody was security-minded.

Except Colin. A twig secured the hasp to the tool shed, and there was a Sears Craftsman, ready to go.

Seeking to avoid the erlichiosis tick, which got me two years ago in this same field and kept me on the shelf for six solid weeks, I donned hat, ancient LL Bean shirt from my father (has stains that resist all known solvents), beat-up Carhardt chinos, SmartWool socks pulled up and pants tucked into them, and Filson commie-stompers.

I avoided the ticks but got rather burned up in the five freaking hours it took to slog through this mess.

And my eyes were almost swollen shut by the time I knocked off.


----------



## Calvin500

stfu said:


> It seems to have patch pockets
> 
> Either way, it looks sharp!


Of course...patch pockets. Good eye.

Patrick---holy smokes!


----------



## Reds & Tops

J. Crew Burgundy Gingham Shirt, point collar
BB Brown leather belt
BB Navy windowpane gabs
J Crew Argyles
Peal & Co Perf Captoes, chestnut
Hamilton Chrono watch

I'll be breaking out a recent thrift find on Wednesday - a beautiful charcoal Southwick suit - darted, 2 button with flat front cuffed pants. Fits pretty much off the hanger.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Armani shirt
Trafalgar belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## TMMKC

Patrick06790 said:


> The situation was dire. I arrived at the mountain camp, only to find my cousin Charlie (for whom it always third down and long) had taken the lawnmower with him back to West Hartford.
> 
> He also did not come Memorial Day, because the note he left was dated May 2.
> 
> Which would explain why the grass was so tall. And thick. And filled with pollen and dust and mites and ticks and...
> 
> I had to think fast. I tooled around the various camps. Nobody was around, and everybody was security-minded.
> 
> Except Colin. A twig secured the hasp to the tool shed, and there was a Sears Craftsman, ready to go.
> 
> Seeking to avoid the erlichiosis tick, which got me two years ago in this same field and kept me on the shelf for six solid weeks, I donned hat, ancient LL Bean shirt from my father (has stains that resist all known solvents), beat-up Carhardt chinos, SmartWool socks pulled up and pants tucked into them, and Filson commie-stompers.
> 
> I avoided the ticks but got rather burned up in the five freaking hours it took to slog through this mess.
> 
> And my eyes were almost swollen shut by the time I knocked off.


Even after hard labor, you still manage to look great...but good lord, man! Pop a couple Benadryl or Claritin before you do that again. :icon_smile_big: We need to keep you around and healthy, Patrick.


----------



## Reds & Tops

BB lux shirt, blue multistripe
BB poplin pants, navy with green embroidered whales
BB Belt
Sperry Originals
Yellow Rain Slicker

Nasty day, so I decided to break out some GTH pants


----------



## Calvin500

At Synod in Flat Rock, NC. About to head to a presbytery meeting.



















Salmon Dockers chinos; BB shirt; JAB blazer; new Sperry Topsiders (justified mostly b/c of all the bow ties we've sold!)


----------



## mcarthur

^I hope you are not going to be sweeped out of office (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-cap toe boot


----------



## msphotog

Patrick06790 said:


> The situation was dire. I arrived at the mountain camp, only to find my cousin Charlie (for whom it always third down and long) had taken the lawnmower with him back to West Hartford.
> 
> He also did not come Memorial Day, because the note he left was dated May 2.
> 
> Which would explain why the grass was so tall. And thick. And filled with pollen and dust and mites and ticks and...
> 
> I had to think fast. I tooled around the various camps. Nobody was around, and everybody was security-minded.
> 
> Except Colin. A twig secured the hasp to the tool shed, and there was a Sears Craftsman, ready to go.
> 
> Seeking to avoid the erlichiosis tick, which got me two years ago in this same field and kept me on the shelf for six solid weeks, I donned hat, ancient LL Bean shirt from my father (has stains that resist all known solvents), beat-up Carhardt chinos, SmartWool socks pulled up and pants tucked into them, and Filson commie-stompers.
> 
> I avoided the ticks but got rather burned up in the five freaking hours it took to slog through this mess.
> 
> And my eyes were almost swollen shut by the time I knocked off.
> 
> Patrick- My first thought when I saw the mower was, " Where is the self-powered Toro?" Then I read the post...Maybe a John Deer riding model would have been faster!:icon_smile:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Patrick (AKA "Squints"): I would have loaned you my John Deere, model 265 garden tractor...darned things got a 58" mowing deck...shortens the job but, boy does it stir up the pollen!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ We have an 20 year old JD tractor but it keeps throwing belts and since my brother died nobody really knows how to keep it running.

I'm glad I got the grass when I did as it rained hard last night and today, and then we are slated for some sun and heat. Had I waited another week it would have been unmanageable.

Even so I'll do it again Thursday or Friday to avoid the need to rustle up a hay baler.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
CF belt
Brioni socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-LWB


----------



## Reds & Tops

Big job interview today, wish me luck. 

Southwick 2B Charcoal suit, flat front cuffed pants
RLP Micro check shirt, navy
RLP Repp tie, navy with yellow stripe
BB Chestnut belt
Peal Chestnut perf captoes

Drew University Umbrella, green & white


----------



## NewLawyer

BB - Light grey tropical wool trousers
LE - Light blue OCBD
Ecco - black cap toe
Skagen - black leather strap/silver face


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Big job interview today, wish me luck.
> 
> Southwick 2B Charcoal suit, flat front cuffed pants
> RLP Micro check shirt, navy
> RLP Repp tie, navy with yellow stripe
> BB Chestnut belt
> Peal Chestnut perf captoes
> 
> Drew University Umbrella, green & white


Good luck!


----------



## CMDC

American Living shirt (I must say I like this brand--finally popped into a JCP the other day and was impressed. Also got some poplin shorts in red)

LE Khakis
Bass mocs


----------



## NewLawyer

Patrick06790 said:


> SmartWool socks pulled up and pants tucked into them, and Filson commie-stompers.


Just wondering what those Filsons are really called. They look like this minimalist shoe at Orvis only better:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DY cufflinks
NM belt
LP pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Maybe a sighting of a fellow user?*

I was in Georgetown this evening on my day off from work with a friend.
A little on the casual side-
Press Blue Pinpoint OCBD
Yellow J.Crew shorts
Timex on White and Carolina blue from Julians
Custom Navy Surcingle from Leatherman with Fraternity name embroidered
The most run down pair of Sperry AO's you've ever seen- sahara

I saw a fellow on the corner of M and Wisconsin in:
Blue OCBD
Gold watch with a Press strap: blue, red, blue, red, blue with thin yellow stripes between
Press Oars Surcingle
Khakis

Perhaps someone from here? No matter, its nice to spot details like that.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-NST


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

NewLawyer said:


> Just wondering what those Filsons are really called. They look like this minimalist shoe at Orvis only better:


Wow, I kinda like those!


----------



## Patrick06790

I don't think I like these pants.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
Ferragamo belt
Armani socks
RLPL ankle boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## NewLawyer

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Wow, I kinda like those!


I think they will be a birthday present to self....


----------



## ErikinWest

Casual summer look!

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/img0485i.jpg/

https://img55.imageshack.us/i/img0486h.jpg/

Cheers,
Erik


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
HF-khakis
Needlepoint belt
A-VTIP


----------



## stfu

White LE OCBD 
My new favorite tie - can't stop wearing it (J Crew outlet!)
Ebayed OLD 346 Glen Plaid Sack Jacket with blue windowpane (discussed and following posts, likely an orphan)
White Blue check pocket Square
Charcoal trousers (Gap!)
Blue & Grey Gold Toe Argyle
Alden Tassels


----------



## Patrick06790

New England runway, summer version. Press poplin, Mercer shirt, Ralph/Rugby tie, banged-up AE Chesters. Pocket square by CMDC.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: I like the shape of the Mercer collar, but those points need some serious pressing!


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Jovan said:


> Patrick: I like the shape of the Mercer collar, but those points need some serious pressing!


I think that's part of its charm. A stiff collar wouldn't look as good in this situation. I can't say for sure, but I'd bet he's not headed into the boardroom.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick: I like the shape of the Mercer collar, but those points need some serious pressing!


Naaah, they'd just get wrinkled again.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Patrick looking smoove with that poplin suit


----------



## charphar

Very casual, almost-summer, errand-running, hanging-with-the-lovely-and-gracious-Mrs.-Charphar Saturday...
Khaki shorts
Sky blue no-name polo
Adidas Stan Smith tennis shoes...very 70s-ish!

UPDATE: Throw on the Ray-Ban aviators and the decidedly-untradly-but-cool "Old Guys Rule" ball cap for outside!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Casual Fridays at the office where I intern, have been bowtie fridays for the past 4 weeks. 
Press Summerweight Sack Blazer
Press White Flap Pocket OCBD
Press Sky Blue and Navy Regimental Bow
Rugby Engine Turned Buckle and Belt
Flat Front Chinos
BB Navy Argyles
Alden Brown Cape Cod Bits


----------



## clemsontiger

Flying today currently in the Phil airport since I missed my connection.

Peter Millar navy linen shorts
Green polo with palmetto and crescent moon (m Dumas)
Miller Hats Tampa straw


----------



## Calvin500

clemsontiger said:


> Green polo with palmetto and crescent moon (m Dumas)


Always good to represent when you're up yonder.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Truzzi shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm frustrated.

I never had any delusions about being unique, or original in my trad style of dress.
but damn it I don;t want to be trendy.

Everywhere I go I see trendy-trads, topsiders etc.
Even Target is selling Madras ties, and (kinda cool) duffle bags (I collect duffel bags bearing logos of failed banks).

I gave up, today's outfit.
bean blutchers
speckled gray socks, mid-calf.
olive brown double pleaded shorts
gray sweatshirt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
BC pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Grenson boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Another hot Monday morning in NW.

Press Summerweight Sack Blazer
Press Blue Flap Pocket OCBD
Old Brooks Repp from my uncle- Navy with small white-bordered silver stripes 
PRL mock-croc belt
PRL flat front khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits
Timex on central #10


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo
H-ps
HF-khakis
A-LWB


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac,

Is that a Smathers & Branson belt?


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> 
> Is that a Smathers & Branson belt?


Good eyes-S&B-flags


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Barba shirt
BJ pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm frustrated.
> 
> I never had any delusions about being unique, or original in my trad style of dress.
> but damn it I don;t want to be trendy.
> 
> Everywhere I go I see trendy-trads, topsiders etc.
> Even Target is selling Madras ties, and (kinda cool) duffle bags (I collect duffel bags bearing logos of failed banks).
> 
> I gave up, today's outfit.
> bean blutchers
> speckled gray socks, mid-calf.
> olive brown double pleaded shorts
> gray sweatshirt


But let me ask, how is it any better compromising and "giving up" on your usual look because something happens to be popular? If anyone gives you grief for dressing "trendy," just tell them you've been doing it long before that style was popular. If you're one of the "trads" who likes their OCBDs fraying at the collar or khakis almost disintegrating, it will especially show you've been in the game far longer than these young whippersnappers. 

Anyone with half an eye can see I've had my Top-Siders months before they set foot (no pun intended) in the local Journeys store. I'm not too worried about perceptions where that's concerned.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Jovan,
A sensible and reasoned answer to a (in retrospect) silly, albeit slightly tongue in cheek post.
thanks


----------



## ds23pallas

Jovan said:


> But If you're one of the "trads" who likes their OCBDs fraying at the collar or khakis almost disintegrating, it will especially show you've been in the game far longer than these young whippersnappers. quote]
> 
> This reminded me of a comment a friend made to me this weekend. He asked if everything was "okay", as my outfit for the day showed "considerable wear"
> 
> My first pair of Bills (about 9 years old, cuffs so tattered that I had my tailor cut them off and do hem instead), old Gap OCBD frayed at the collar and cuff, and my ready-to-be-resoled Alden LHS. Each item is at the most comfortable point of their respective lifespan.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Old friends, perfected! Great picture ds23pallas. Thanks for sharing your experience with us...priceless!


----------



## Piscator

This is inspiring in a strange sort of way...love it


----------



## stfu

Blue LE OCBD
Navy/White J Crew Tie
KW Linen Square
H. Freeman Sack Blazer (must ... get ... summer weight .... blazer)
Brown Belt
LE Traditional Fit, FF Cuffed Cream chinos
Sebago Classics


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-NST


----------



## AdamsSutherland

stfu said:


> H. Freeman Sack Blazer (must ... get ... summer weight .... blazer)


It's a great investment. I wore mine back from Press after the alterations were finished and the difference between my regular wool blazer and the summerweight was incredible.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Working at home--nothing spectacular.
PRL pique golfer (1995 vintage)--yellow
LLB poplin shorts--navy
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB mocs

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Calvin500

I thoroughly enjoyed wearing this today ...































Corbin 3/2 sack blazer; JAB yellow OCBD, chinos and bow; gap argyles; Dexter bucks.

... but boy was it nice to get home and change into this:
















PRL and Sperry.

And yesterday I modeled my wife's yellow SS bowtie, which I think happened to look pretty fantastic with this pale blue/white stripe BB Irish linen button-down.


----------



## hockeyinsider

kitonbrioni said:


> DG jacket
> Kiton shirt
> Kiton pant
> BJ belt
> Zegna socks
> DE boots
> Creed cologne
> Piaget watch


Bloody heck. You aren't even trad - stop posting.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> Bloody heck. You aren't even trad - stop posting.


He sinks his teeth in wherever he can post his clothing for the day, be it here or Style Forum. "Trad" has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Rooney Tunes

Fantastic. Love the yellow shirt and bow tie.



Calvin500 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed wearing this today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 sack blazer; JAB yellow OCBD, chinos and bow; gap argyles; Dexter bucks.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP polo
HF-khakis
H-ps
A-LHS


----------



## Calvin500

Rooney--thank you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## hbs midwest

Calvin500 said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed wearing this today ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 sack blazer; JAB yellow OCBD, chinos and bow; gap argyles; Dexter bucks.
> 
> ... but boy was it nice to get home and change into this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL and Sperry.
> 
> And yesterday I modeled my wife's yellow SS bowtie, which I think happened to look pretty fantastic with this pale blue/white stripe BB Irish linen button-down.


Looking good, Reverend Sir!

Enjoy your summer.

hbs


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 khaki jacket
LE olive wool trousers
LE white ocbd
Thrifted green paisley tie from "Harsborough Traditionals" (no clue about this company)
Dexter longwings


----------



## Calvin500

*The latest, greatest home-made bow*

Thank you, hbs.
























The latest home-made bow tie. I think it's my favorite. Made last night, worn today.

The seersucker sweat shop taskmaster says she's only got enough fabric for 8 of these, and it probably can't be had again. So if you want one, DM me.


----------



## mcarthur

^looking good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Oxxford shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Martegani loafers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Srynerson

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Oxxford shirt
> Brioni pant
> NM belt
> Pantherella socks
> Martegani loafers
> CC cologne
> Piaget watch


Brioni makes Trad-style sportcoats?


----------



## Desk Jockey

hockeyinsider said:


> Bloody heck. You aren't even trad - stop posting.





Srynerson said:


> Brioni makes Trad-style sportcoats?


Good God.

He doesn't care, isn't trad and Bob's your uncle.

Just ignore him or put him on your ignore list.


----------



## Calvin500

I feel like a new man. Didn't realize there was an ignore list. I could get really Narcissistic here and ignore everyone who dresses better than me! I'd be king of the trad forum!



Desk Jockey said:


> Good God.
> 
> He doesn't care, isn't trad and Bob's your uncle.
> 
> Just ignore him or put him on your ignore list.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo
HF-khakis
H-ps
A-LHS


----------



## CMDC

Southwick 3/2 grey sack
JAB blue uni stripe ocbd
J Crew tie
Black gunboats


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Romano balmorals
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

I think I may just keep this on tonight for the rock n' roll show I'm going to.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Caught in the rain with no umbrella today. Joy.*

Press Summerweight Sack Blazer
Press Blue Flap Pocket OCBD
My boarding school's Navy Emblematic Tie 
PRL flat front khakis
PRL brown leather belt
BB Tan argyles
Weejuns

and I forgot my watch and was lost all day without it.


----------



## bluemagic

Jacket: RRL (thrift)
Tie: Steve Scheiner (thrift)
Shirt: Ralph Lauren
Watch: Timex w/J. Crew strap
Belt: J. Crew
Trousers: J. Crew
Shoes: Bass


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Bow tie Friday*

Press Blazer
Press White Flap Pocket OCBD
Press Sky blue and navy regimental bow
Leatherman Ltd custom navy surcingle
PRL flat front khakis
BB navy argyles
Alden brown Cape Cod Bits

Maybe someday I'll start taking pictures...


----------



## Danny

LL Bean Day...

Bean Grey Polo
Bean Dark Wash Jeans
Bean Canvas Sneakers
Randolph Aviators
Press Red/Navy Surcingle Belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

*Tennis Friday*
























My wife says I ought to regularly play tennis and/or enthusiastically follow pro tennis if I am going to wear such a tie. I think it's sufficient to have played a round or two and hold the sport in reasonably high regard.

We also just got word from Canon that the camera that was submerged in the mall fountain when my wife rescued our fallen-in niece cannot in fact be fixed. We may have to make do with the pathetically low-fi built-in cam for a while longer :-(


----------



## charphar

Officiating at an outdoor wedding at 5:30..._muy caliente!_

Underneath my "official black marryin' robe"...


White Oxford cloth buttondown
Gold and Navy Brooks Brothers BB#4 Repp tie
Grey tropical weight slacks
Grey socks
Black Weejuns
For the reception, subtract the robe, add the navy blazer.


----------



## Jovan

With all due respect, I don't think a button-down collar is appropriate for a wedding. Something like a soft Mercer point collar would still be "trad" enough and look better.


----------



## stfu

Jovan said:


> With all due respect, I don't think a button-down collar is appropriate for a wedding. Something like a soft Mercer point collar would still be "trad" enough and look better.


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> With all due respect, I don't think a button-down collar is appropriate for a wedding. Something like a soft Mercer point collar would still be "trad" enough and look better.


I don't ever want to be somewhere, other than a basketball court or a swimming pool, where a button-down collar isn't appropriate. The only other place that comes to mind where you can't wear one would be the Federal Pen.


----------



## Calvin500

First, are we not agreed that a BD collar _is_ inherently less formal than a forward-point?

P Hudson: do you never want to be somewhere in black- or white-tie formal?

Jovan: I'm not sure I'd go so far as you. The wedding started at 5:30. If he weren't the minister, he could have worn Nantucket reds and one of my wife's handmade seersucker bow ties, not to mention the BD. I think in the end I'm with the man of the cloth on this one. Especially if he feels the occasion makes it appropriate to be blazered rather than suited, he's probably safe with the BD collar. Giving our minister-friend "all due respect" probably means giving him the benefit of the doubt in this matter as well. Just my two cents.

Lastly, if in doubt about collar type, throw on the one John Owen is sporting in my avatar. The wig is probably requisite as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Calvin500 said:


> First, are we not agreed that a BD collar _is_ inherently less formal than a forward-point?
> 
> P Hudson: do you never want to be somewhere in black- or white-tie formal?


Yes (though a BB ocbd is more "formal" than a lumberjack shirt with a forward point) and I don't think so (and wouldn't a black or white tie event suggest a winged collar anyway?).


----------



## Jovan

That was out of line for me to suggest that. Sorry.


----------



## Calvin500

P Hudson said:


> Yes (though a BB ocbd is more "formal" than a lumberjack shirt with a forward point) and I don't think so (and wouldn't a black or white tie event suggest a winged collar anyway?).


P Hudson: I'm not certain I'm tracking with you.


----------



## charphar

Calvin500 said:


> Jovan: I'm not sure I'd go so far as you. The wedding started at 5:30. If he weren't the minister, he could have worn Nantucket reds and one of my wife's handmade seersucker bow ties, not to mention the BD. I think in the end I'm with the man of the cloth on this one. Especially if he feels the occasion makes it appropriate to be blazered rather than suited, he's probably safe with the BD collar. Giving our minister-friend "all due respect" probably means giving him the benefit of the doubt in this matter as well. Just my two cents.


Thanks for all the interest and comments, gentlemen! Let's just say that if I had, in fact, worn Nantucket reds and the seersucker bow tie, I would have still been among the "overdressed" at this affair! In fact, let's just say that...and leave it at that, shall we? 

All that aside, it was the absolute hottest I've ever been at a wedding! Throw in the ambiance of the adjacent Little League baseball fields and the decidedly "non-traditional" wedding components...it was certainly a day worthy of at least a mention in the upcoming book of wedding and funeral stories!


----------



## Calle

A picture from the recent winter.

OCDB from H&H
Chocolate brown wide wale cords from Barutti
Cotton/wool cardigan from Filippa K
A neat knitted tie that I nicked from my dad.


----------



## Scoundrel

Lived it up downtown last night:











I'm doing a bit of mixing and matching here. The dinner jacket is a standard BB shawl collar dinner jacket. The pants are high waisted, double striped, and came with a Finnish tailcoat I thrifted a couple years ago. They feel a little heavier than the dinner jacket, but oh well. The pique vest is an old one, said to date back to the 40s, by long gone clothiers Everall Brothers New York. Purchased through eBay. It is held together by vintage Krementz MOP studs, part of a set, also purchased through eBay. You just can't find this stuff anywhere folks! A Gieves and Hawkes thistle bow tie, and silk hose with opera pumps (not pictured). Boy, what a night!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## stfu

Scoundrel said:


> .... held together by vintage Krementz MOP studs, part of a set, also purchased through eBay.


It all looks great, Scoundrel.

I have the same MOP set from Krementz, also through ebay.


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-LHS


----------



## stfu

My match-ness reminds me of the recent thread on being mistaken for a security guard...

I like it anyway.

BB Red University Stripe OCBD
R Talbott Tie in Navy and Scarlet
H. Freeman Sack Blazer
Grey wool flat front trousers
Navy and Gray argyle socks
Alden Calf Tassels (burgundy belt belt)


----------



## Calvin500

I like it too, StFu.


----------



## mcarthur

stfu,
nice attire. consider ps


----------



## Ron_A

STFU, nice attire. Definitely not "security guard." I really like that tie.

Mac, looking sharp as always. what is the emblem on your needlepoint belt?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Brioni shirt
RT cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
BC pant
Armani socks
CH loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> STFU, nice attire. Definitely not "security guard." I really like that tie.
> 
> Mac, looking sharp as always. what is the emblem on your needlepoint belt?


Thank you! turtles-needlepoint belt from tucker blair


----------



## P Hudson

Calvin500 said:


>


I really like this outfit Calvin, esp. the tie and the color of the trousers. I don't think I could ever get away with Nantucket reds, but that blue just might be within my range.

Also, prodigious collar roll! Very nice.


----------



## TMMKC

^Looking good, gents.

Mac, what's the design on the needlepoint belt?


----------



## Cardinals5

stfu said:


> My match-ness reminds me of the recent thread on being mistaken for a security guard...
> 
> I like it anyway.
> 
> BB Red University Stripe OCBD
> R Talbott Tie in Navy and Scarlet
> H. Freeman Sack Blazer
> Grey wool flat front trousers
> Navy and Gray argyle socks
> Alden Calf Tassels (burgundy belt belt)


If that's how security guards dress, then sign me up.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> ^Looking good, gents.
> 
> Mac, what's the design on the needlepoint belt?


turtles-a needlepoint belt from tucker blair


----------



## Calvin500

P Hudson said:


> I really like this outfit Calvin, esp. the tie and the color of the trousers. I don't think I could ever get away with Nantucket reds, but that blue just might be within my range.
> 
> Also, prodigious collar roll! Very nice.


P Hudson,

You're too kind. I'll pass the compliments on to the local thrift shops.

Cheers,
C


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP BD
H-necktie
H-ps
BB braces
BB tassels


----------



## mcarthur

BB burgundy shell tassels
Wool socks OTC


----------



## Jovan

charphar said:


> Thanks for all the interest and comments, gentlemen! Let's just say that if I had, in fact, worn Nantucket reds and the seersucker bow tie, I would have still been among the "overdressed" at this affair! In fact, let's just say that...and leave it at that, shall we?
> 
> All that aside, it was the absolute hottest I've ever been at a wedding! Throw in the ambiance of the adjacent Little League baseball fields and the decidedly "non-traditional" wedding components...it was certainly a day worthy of at least a mention in the upcoming book of wedding and funeral stories!


My apologies for being out of line.



Calle said:


> A picture from the recent winter.
> 
> OCDB from H&H
> Chocolate brown wide wale cords from Barutti
> Cotton/wool cardigan from Filippa K
> A neat knitted tie that I nicked from my dad.


Nice tie! The whole outfit looks cozy.



Scoundrel said:


> Lived it up downtown last night:
> 
> I'm doing a bit of mixing and matching here. The dinner jacket is a standard BB shawl collar dinner jacket. The pants are high waisted, double striped, and came with a Finnish tailcoat I thrifted a couple years ago. They feel a little heavier than the dinner jacket, but oh well. The pique vest is an old one, said to date back to the 40s, by long gone clothiers Everall Brothers New York. Purchased through eBay. It is held together by vintage Krementz MOP studs, part of a set, also purchased through eBay. You just can't find this stuff anywhere folks! A Gieves and Hawkes thistle bow tie, and silk hose with opera pumps (not pictured). Boy, what a night!


I like the elements of the outfit, but am not sure if I like them all together. The roll collar seems more relaxed and deserving of a turndown collar and cummerbund rather than a strict white marcella tie and waistcoat. Just my two cents of course.



Calvin500 said:


>


Great outfit. I think my only nitpick is that the tie may be a bit narrow for those lapels. I've been guilty of that in the past, however!



stfu said:


> My match-ness reminds me of the recent thread on being mistaken for a security guard...
> 
> I like it anyway.
> 
> BB Red University Stripe OCBD
> R Talbott Tie in Navy and Scarlet
> H. Freeman Sack Blazer
> Grey wool flat front trousers
> Navy and Gray argyle socks
> Alden Calf Tassels (burgundy belt belt)


Nicely done and far from security guard-ish. I might have gone for long wings instead. Just curious, why does your BB shirt appear to have little or no tie space?



mcarthur said:


> stfu,
> nice attire. consider ps


Seconded! A sliver or point of white linen would really tie it all together.


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> Great outfit. I think my only nitpick is that the tie may be a bit narrow for those lapels. I've been guilty of that in the past, however!


Thanks, Jovan. You're right about the lapel/tie widths. I didn't notice until you pointed it out. That tie is VERY narrow. I might just give it to my 3-year-old, as it would suit his body type better than mine!

Haven't seen any of your own ensembles lately.

Cheers,
C


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin500 said:


>


That's a beautiful tie you've got there!


----------



## stfu

Jovan said:


> Just curious, why does your BB shirt appear to have little or no tie space?.


Good question, and I have not noticed it before on this shirt, but I have a couple guesses.

A) It is non iron fabric crazy , and a little stiff, so the roll, as well as collar shape itself is not as nice as it could be.
B) It is perhaps _slightly _too large, and I've cinched the tie. I have a narrow neck when judged in priportion to my torso and waist.
C) An effect of posing too hard?



Jovan said:


> Seconded! A sliver or point of white linen would really tie it all together.


I could not agree more. My white linen square would have been perfect.


----------



## stfu

Sorry for the flash wash out. 

Also, and before Mac calls me out () I added a yelow linen square when I left the house. It was a great addition.

Yellow LE OCBD
JAB Tie (courtesy wnh)
BB Multi check. (Not a sack, but I love this jacket)
British Tan Khakis
Burgundy Calf belt
British Tan and Cream Argyles (hidden)
Too Shiny Sebago Loafers (hidden)


----------



## mcarthur

^nice attire


----------



## Calvin500

stfu said:


> Sorry for the flash wash out.
> 
> BB Multi check. (Not a sack, but I love this jacket)


I have an almost identical JAB sport coat. It's been one of my favorites in the past.

Your photo quality---flash wash out or not---is 94585839 X better than my cruddy MacBook cam. I think we're finally going to replace our submerged camera; perhaps my wife did today?


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## mcarthur

^keep up the good work


----------



## Beefeater

*Beat the Heat*










Way too hot here in Dallas with temps over 100 and the misery index ever increasing. Basic stuff here with seersucker shorts and the knit polo.


----------



## bluemagic

Jacket: Polo
Shirt: J. Crew
Belt: Polo
Trousers: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## P Hudson

Calvin,

Words fail me. That jacket. All I can say is that I want one. That may be the most beautiful jacket I've ever seen. Maybe I have an affinity with the stylings of a Trad Transplant Preacher, but I have really come to admire your style.

Bluemagic,

Nice outfit. I'd like it if you could narrow in on yourself a bit more: it is hard to see the details with the wide angle.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bluemagic,
I have (and love) that same jacket, perhaps my favorite, works equally well with more preppy wedding clothes, and LL Bean stuff.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

P Hudson said:


> Calvin,
> 
> Words fail me. That jacket. All I can say is that I want one. That may be the most beautiful jacket I've ever seen. Maybe I have an affinity with the stylings of a Trad Transplant Preacher, but I have really come to admire your style.


You're really making my head swell, P Hudson! I got that jacket at a thrift store in Carlisle, PA. It's really, really old! Nice and light, and the colors will be good for the Indian Summer in SC. Sack, and probably supposed to be 3/2, but got pressed funny.

Cheers,
Calvin


----------



## AldenPyle

Blue - The specs suit you. Great outfit too.
As we approach the All-Star break, St. Fu is having an MVP season.


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
nice looking attire!


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
A-LHS


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## DocHolliday

A little more waisted than the Trad Forum likes, but it's not often I break out the white bucks and repp stripe.




























Stock photo of hat and sunglasses:










Today's sunglasses actually have black frames, but they're the same model, so you get the gist.


----------



## Cardinals5

Doc, 

Great outfit, especially the coat and shoes. Details on the shoes?


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500 said:


> Thanks, Jovan. You're right about the lapel/tie widths. I didn't notice until you pointed it out. That tie is VERY narrow. I might just give it to my 3-year-old, as it would suit his body type better than mine!
> 
> Haven't seen any of your own ensembles lately.
> 
> Cheers,
> C


Nothing worthy of posting, really.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Very sharp, doc. Love that coat.


----------



## Calvin500

Doc, Blue, Brownshoe, AP, Mac -- yep.


----------



## stfu

Casual:

"Seersucker" multi stripe short sleeve shirt (olive, navy, light blue)
Olive BB cotton sack
LE Khakis
BB Tan & navy webbed D ring belt
Bass tan bucks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni shirt
JS pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

You just can't stay in your 9-to-5 clothes in SC in the summer.

And if you're me, and you're up past midnight, chances are you'll end up modeling the latest of your wife's handmade bow ties. She got around to sweeping the seersucker scraps off the floor, and the rest is history.


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP shirt
SF-necktie
H-ps
BB braces
A-wing tip bal


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin500 said:


> You just can't stay in your 9-to-5 clothes in SC in the summer.
> 
> And if you're me, and you're up past midnight, chances are you'll end up modeling the latest of your wife's handmade bow ties. She got around to sweeping the seersucker scraps off the floor, and the rest is history.


You are a lucky man, Calvin. I like the cut of those patchworks; are they RLP?


----------



## smujd

Calvin500 said:


> And if you're me, and you're up past midnight, chances are you'll end up modeling the latest of your wife's handmade bow ties. She got around to sweeping the seersucker scraps off the floor, and the rest is history.


Wow! :thumbs-up: She's a keeper.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

That bow looks fantastic. I want one.
Any chance she'd be willing to make another with leftover scraps?

Press summer weight sack blazer
BB small blue windowpane OCBD
BB Navy with thin silver stripes Repp
Press Navy/Burgundy Belt
Timex on matching band (I know, I know- My plain navy band was hiding this morning)
Bills Chamois M2 cuffed
Navy dress socks
Alden for BB #8 LHS


----------



## Calvin500

smujd -- you can say that again.

Reds -- I actually _don't_ like the cut on these (yes) PRL patchwork madras trousers. I had to do all kinds of calisthenics with them on in order to get my biggish legs to fit into them. They were passed down from a friend. But I've got them to where I can wear them now, which I'm happy about.

AS -- thank you. I'm thinking my wife would probably make you one if you made her a decent offer. They take a bit more time and work than the others do. DM me and I'll see what we can do for you. (That goes for anyone else that might be interested.)

It's nice to have a decent camera again!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
KS belt
Kiton pant
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## deandbn

kitonbrioni said:


> Prada sportscoat
> NM pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> KS belt
> Kiton pant
> Armani socks
> JL bluchers
> Gucci cologne
> Piaget watch


I was just having a look at your outfit.

The Prada jacket is too big. Its too wide on the shoulders, the sleeves are too long, and the jacket itself is too long.

The Kiton trousers, are just all wobbly down the sides, i dont know, maybe they came thru an old washing machine wringer backwards.

On the positive side however, the cologne is wondeful.

:crazy:


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-straight tip blucher


----------



## DocHolliday

Calvin500 said:


>


She should try selling these to some Trad shops! I've really enjoyed seeing her work, and have been tempted to order even though I'm not a bow guy.

Speaking of ties, today's was my grandfather's, so I'm guessing it has a few years on it. Still has a bit of its original tag. No keeper, so it does as it wants. I like it, though I couldn't tell you what color it is.




























File pic:










Sunglasses are same model, black frames.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Bow tie Fridays*

Mac,
I think that's my favorite S&B Belt.

Press sack
Press white flap pocket ocbd
BB Blue Seersucker plaid Bow
Timex on Julians (or O'Connel's I suppose) White with Carolina blue
PRL Mock-Croc Belt
PRL Flat front khakis
Weejuns- sockless


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> I think that's my favorite S&B Belt.
> 
> Press sack
> Press white flap pocket ocbd
> BB Blue Seersucker plaid Bow
> Timex on Julians (or O'Connel's I suppose) White with Carolina blue
> PRL Mock-Croc Belt
> PRL Flat front khakis
> Weejuns- sockless


AS--please, please snap a picture of your BB SS plaid Bow.



Doc said:


> She should try selling these to some Trad shops! I've really enjoyed seeing her work, and have been tempted to order even though I'm not a bow guy.


:devil: You know you want to. Just give in to the temptation. Just do it! :devil:

We've talked with one or two shops. Even though it's still June, men's shops are gearing up for fall and are not stocking up on summer clothes at this point. We'll have to approach some shops in February or so about carrying some of these. A long winter with few orders might afford us a chance to stockpile the bows and float them to trad shops for summer '10.

Thanks for the encouragement. If you have a local trad shop--you or anyone else for that matter--perhaps you'd point them toward our work?


----------



## Reddington

DocHolliday said:


>


Doc,

Great look. However, you should consider buttoning your collars or wear a different style of collar.

Overall, looking good and a great tie!

Cheers.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ That Doc look is rocking. Bringing it strong


----------



## Calvin500

Reddington said:


> Doc,
> Great look. However, you should consider buttoning your collars or wear a different style of collar.


Redd,

Doc has been known to leave the BDs U-B'd. He's either concerned that the collar points reach the lapels (the official reason, as I recall), or it's his personal stylistic nuance, or both.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
































My wife made this PS today, which would have looked sweet with this morning's get-up. 









Afternoon.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Calvin500 said:


> AS--please, please snap a picture of your BB SS plaid Bow.


I'll wear it again to Church on Sunday and I promise to take a picture.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
MD belt
Incotex pant
Brioni socks
JV sneakers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Rooney Tunes

Doc, could you possibly share the details of the jacket and pants. The outfit is wonderful.



DocHolliday said:


> Speaking of ties, today's was my grandfather's, so I'm guessing it has a few years on it. Still has a bit of its original tag. No keeper, so it does as it wants. I like it, though I couldn't tell you what color it is.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
MD belt
McQueen pant
Pantherella socks
Gucci boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Same outfit to Church today as last friday- only I was wearing my LHS sockless.

SS Bowtie just for Calvin500


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Doc, it's a red tie.


----------



## mjo_1

Church today:










LE OCBC
Press madras tie
BB Blazer
LE Premium chinos
Press navy surcingle 
tan bucks

I wanted to see how this new bow looked:










Everything's the same but with the Press bow.

Michael


----------



## AldenPyle

Is there a plural group form for blazers. A flock of birds, a school of fish, a murder of crows... a fleet of blazers? an armada of blazers? a country club of blazers? Anyway, nice work, very sharp.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Brioni shirt
RLP tie
NM pocket-square
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> Same outfit to Church today as last friday- only I was wearing my LHS sockless.
> 
> SS Bowtie just for Calvin500


Thanks, AS. Looks sharp. I wonder how it compares to my wife's SS bows.


----------



## Calvin500

I actually wore three different outfits today: morning church (above), graveside service in the mid-afternoon (not officiating: chinos, yellow OCBD, blazer and vintage BB repp tie), and an installation service in the evening (same but w/o socks and sub a from-the-thrift pink paisley necktie converted this afternoon into a bow tie by my wife.

That tie my boy is wearing is a Robert Talbott for kids from the thrift, and the DB blazer was bought cheap, too.


----------



## Beefeater

*Sunday Evening*










Before Evening Prayer.

AP & Calvin, inspirational as always. Good looks, men.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I need to venture into the pocket square realm...

Calvin,
We'll see shortly, won't we?


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> I need to venture into the pocket square realm...
> 
> Calvin,
> We'll see shortly, won't we?


We can get you squared away (bad pun). What kind of square would you like?


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-wing tip


----------



## Reds & Tops

The quality of posts here lately is very, very high. Good work gentlemen!


----------



## Patrick06790

Casual summer means LE madras shirt, these annoying non-iron Bean shorts, LE boat shoey things and a big ol' propane tank.










It also means a delightful cotton BB sack jacket and going to work from a place with no utilities (except propane).










And since it's been raining and chilly it means firing up the wood stove, but keeping the windows open, and plowing through a big stack of mysteries from the library.










And when you're out on the lake and something like this blows up from the west, get out.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

"Is there a plural group form for blazers. A flock of birds, a school of fish, a murder of crows... a fleet of blazers? an armada of blazers? a country club of blazers?"

I believer the plural form of blazer is blazers.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Great pictures! Thank you for sharing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Nocona belt
RR jeans
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Armani cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

May I ask what socks you are wearing Calvin (in the 1st picture)?


----------



## Calvin500

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> May I ask what socks you are wearing Calvin (in the 1st picture)?


Pale yellow.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin,
Good to see that you wear a helmut when riding your bike


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> "Is there a plural group form for blazers. A flock of birds, a school of fish, a murder of crows... a fleet of blazers? an armada of blazers? a country club of blazers?"
> 
> I believer the plural form of blazer is blazers.


Plural* group* form.

Today:
Press Blazer
BB White OCBD
High School emblematic (navy)
PRL belt
Bills M2 Chamois, cuffed
BB mismatched forest green argyles
Alden for BB LHS
Timex on Central #1


----------



## RyanPatrick

Calvin500 said:


>


I like that bow a lot. Lookin' good.


----------



## anglophile23

:icon_smile_big:


Calvin500 said:


>


Mototrad:icon_smile_big:


----------



## jamgood

Calvin500

If no one else has mentioned, Randy Hannauer is only a few miles away in Fort Mill. www.bowties.com

Perhaps you could sub-contract.

If not, there's a fellow in Rock Hill who reps for a men's store in Columbia. Perhaps a tie-in there. Lost his card and can't remember the name but he may be listed in the yellow pages under men's clothing. He shouldn't be difficult to find.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
H-ps
Bills khakis
A-PTB


----------



## Calvin500

Ryan--thank you. It's one of my favorites. 

Uncle--My wife wouldn't have it any other way. Neither would I, really. 

Anglo--Indeed. I'm representing the best of my two ethnicities: Anglo-Am attire; Italian transportation.


----------



## nonnobis1

Vineyard Vines polo (pink, of course)
Polo patchwork bermudas
Bean camp mocs (reaaalllly OLD ones)


----------



## Calvin500

nonnobis1 said:


> Vineyard Vines polo (pink, of course)
> Polo patchwork bermudas
> Bean camp mocs (reaaalllly OLD ones)


You should snap a picture and post it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
testoni penny loafers
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## DocHolliday

Today's mostly cloudy and a bit cool, with showers expected, so I toned down the summer colors. Also, I just bought this buttondown and wanted to wear it. I even did up the collar buttons for you guys.




























Stock photo of the ballast:










Sunglasses today are the same style, but with black frames.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
TB belt
Prada pant
Zegna socks
DE bluchers
Tommy cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

Nice, Doc ^^


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RLP BD
SF-necktie
H-ps
BB braces
A-LWB


----------



## clemsontiger

^ A little riske Uncle, but I do like the braces.


----------



## anglophile23

Wonderfully put together.



DocHolliday said:


> Today's mostly cloudy and a bit cool, with showers expected, so I toned down the summer colors. Also, I just bought this buttondown and wanted to wear it. I even did up the collar buttons for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock photo of the ballast:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses today are the same style, but with black frames.


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> ^ A little riske Uncle, but I do like the braces.


thank you! Why do you feel "little riske"?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

No bow tie this Friday since the office will be closed, so I'm just making up for it by wearing one today.

Is going to work with pillow marks on your face Trad? haha

Press Blazer
BB White OCBD
BB Forest Green Mini #1
Leatherman Ltd Custom embroidered navy surcingle
Bills M2 Chamois, Cuffed
Pantharella tan socks with 3 whales on each side
Alden for BB #8 LHS
Timex on Smart Turnout Dartmouth strap (Ideally I'd have a heftier watch for this strap)


----------



## Reds & Tops

DocHolliday said:


> Today's mostly cloudy and a bit cool, with showers expected, so I toned down the summer colors. Also, I just bought this buttondown and wanted to wear it. I even did up the collar buttons for you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunglasses today are the same style, but with black frames.


Great look, Doc. That jacket is fantastic!



Calvin500 said:


> Nice, Doc ^^


Calvin, you are setting a great example for us all! You are consistently putting a lot of great stuff out there. Thank you for sharing.



mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> RLP BD
> SF-necktie
> H-ps
> BB braces
> A-LWB


Looking handsome as always, Mac.

Basic day for me, given that no one is in the office and we are closing at 3:

Press red candy stripe BD
RLP brown belt
J Crew Classic fit chinos
Sperry A/Os


----------



## clemsontiger

mcarthur said:


> thank you! Why do you feel "little riske"?


Just alluding to the Victorian idea that showing one's braces was the same as showing one's underwear.


----------



## Calvin500

*WAYWT?--Bust-a-move edition*

































Timer on camera yielded some interesting photos. Who says you can't boogie with a navy blazer on?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Lorenzini shirt
BJ belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
LM boots
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## stfu

Calvin500 said:


> Bust a move edition


Masterful. Well, not the moves so much ....


----------



## mcarthur

R&T
Thank you


----------



## mcarthur

clemsontiger said:


> Just alluding to the Victorian idea that showing one's braces was the same as showing one's underwear.


Nephew,
40 plus years ago the senior partner told me the same thing because I didnot wear my suit coat in the office and it exposed my vest and shirt sleeves


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Milan straw
A-LWB


----------



## Pappa

https://i918.photobucket.com/albums/ad25/Rev-Pappa/Combs1.jpg?t=1246578142
BB Polo thrifted from AAAC Informal Thrift Store Exchange
Eddie Bauer Olive Khakis 
Tucker Blair needlepoint belt(Crabs and Beer)
Alden Tassel Loafers #8
Panama Fedora - Panamas.biz


----------



## Ron_A

^ Uncle, looking sharp. I like the DB blazer and straw hat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
BJ belt
Borrelli pant
Zegna socks
BJ boot
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> ^ Uncle, looking sharp. I like the DB blazer and straw hat.


Nephew,
Thank you
Have a wonderful July 4th holiday


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Earl Jean
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> ^ Uncle, looking sharp. I like the DB blazer and straw hat.


^+1...Add my vote.

Definitely *on!*

A great Independence Day, Mac!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

Have spent most of the week in casual mode--today as follows:

PRL jersey-knit golfer--navy
BB patch Madras shorts-teawash
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis boatmocs (1993 vintage)

Hope you are all enjoying the 233rd anniversary of our country's independence.:icon_smile:

A good weekend, all!

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> ^+1...Add my vote.
> 
> Definitely *on!*
> 
> A great Independence Day, Mac!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Thank you
All the best to you and the family


----------



## clemsontiger

mcarthur said:


> Nephew,
> 40 plus years ago the senior partner told me the same thing because I didnot wear my suit coat in the office and it exposed my vest and shirt sleeves


My how times have changed.


----------



## eagle2250

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni jacket...
> 
> Nocona boots
> ...
> ...


+1 Yes!


----------



## snakeroot

*It was like we spent June in Seattle . . .*

Blue skies at last!

J Crew white bucs
BB navy/skyblue/pink cotton argyles
Uniqlo "Made in Japan" raw denim jeans
J Press surcingle
J Press short sleeve blue and white seersucker buttondown

Regards,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Gucci tie
Brioni shirt
Fleming belt
JL bluchers
JV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I took a picture this morning before work and it did not come out as well as I thought it did.

Southwick Sack Blazer- the shoulders (or lack thereof) are phenomenal
Press Blue Pinpoint OCBD
Julian's Off-White and True Blue Repp
Bills M2
PRL Mock Croc Belt
Timex on Julian's White and Carolina Blue
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
MD belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills Khakis
H-ps
A-chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Optimo superfino montecristi
A-LHS


----------



## Vik

first time posting with a picture....wedding in Newport


----------



## Vik

Newport again...later in the evening - great wedding!!!


----------



## Vik

Vik said:


> Newport again...later in the evening - great wedding!!!


and i will figure how to post a better photo!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
NM belt
LP pant
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Finally posting photos again*


----------



## Pelican

Vik said:


> Newport again...later in the evening - great wedding!!!


That is an amazing jacket:aportnoy:


----------



## Brownshoe

nice, Joe--somehow, I believe I have an identical jacket!

V is for Vintage


----------



## Pappa

Joe---

That looks like a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA!

Good taste in clothes and beer!!!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Um, really? It's just root beer, man. Yeah. 

(thank you.) :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

Once again, Joe Beamish and Brownshoe look straight out of _Dragnet_ or _Get Smart_. (And once again, I mean this as a huge compliment.)


----------



## Calvin500

Pappa said:


> Joe---
> 
> That looks like a Dogfish Head 60 Minute IPA!
> 
> Good taste in clothes and beer!!!


Dang. Good eye. Glad to have another IPA to put on the list to try.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Calvin500 said:


> Dang. Good eye. Glad to have another IPA to put on the list to try.


I'm a big fan of the 60 as well.


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## kevinbelt

Pretty nice collar roll, Joe.

-k


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


>


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Optimo superfino montecristi
A-chukkas


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire


Thank you, sir. Your square, especially, looks nice, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

Changed my last name to von Trapp for the summer:


----------



## Joe Beamish

Patrick, you look like a man at a crossroads in life, wondering how to stop the guy who's cuckolding you from completing a hostile takeover of the company that's been in your family for generations.

(inside joke)


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Beamish said:


> Patrick, you look like a man at a crossroads in life, wondering how to stop the guy who's cuckolding you from completing a hostile takeover of the company that's been in your family for generations.
> 
> (inside joke)


I'll win, eventually. Us von Trapps are tough.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Changed my last name to von Trapp for the summer:





Patrick06790 said:


> I'll win, eventually. Us von Trapps are tough.


LOL, as always...good show but Patrick, while your characterization of von Trap may (arguably) be spot-on, the Alps in the background are not quite what I would hope for!


----------



## Nerev

I'm normally in a suit and tie, or a sport jacket sans tie. But, I wanted to try something a bit more "trad" today.


I'm pretty terrible at self pictures.

Churchill pokadot bowtie
Navy blue blazer
Light blue with navy blue cornered pocket square
Blue and white stripe with white colar shirt
Gab trousers
Alden tassel loafer, no socks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
LP pant
Zegna socks
Tod's Driving Mocs
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Nerev,
nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM suit
RLP BD
SF-necktie
H-ps
BB braces
Optimo superfino montecristi
A-cap toe boots


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Nerev, 

I see your bed is not made. What would your mother think?

Nonetheless, sharp outfit.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM suit
> RLP BD
> SF-necktie
> H-ps
> BB braces
> Optimo superfino montecristi
> A-cap toe boots


Uncle - looking very sharp today. I like the yellow and red quite a bit.



Nerev said:


> I'm normally in a suit and tie, or a sport jacket sans tie. But, I wanted to try something a bit more "trad" today.
> 
> I'm pretty terrible at self pictures.
> 
> Churchill pokadot bowtie
> Navy blue blazer
> Light blue with navy blue cornered pocket square
> Blue and white stripe with white colar shirt
> Gab trousers
> Alden tassel loafer, no socks


Nice looking duds, Nerev.


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday's thrift find, a BB cotton jacket that needs no fiddling.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Brown tassle loafers, tan pants, french blue oxford, navy and green striped bowtie, navy blazer

Have a great day gentlemen!


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


>


Great. Pants really work with the jacket.


----------



## Pelican

Patrick06790 said:


> Yesterday's thrift find, a BB cotton jacket that needs no fiddling.


Sweet jacket! You wear it well.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Thank you for saying so, AP. Because I was agonizing over the pants. This was basically an interview getup (not a corporate interview, but a meeting for coffee with a potential freelance source) and I was going back and forth whether to wear regular M2 khakis or these olive poplin M2's, which pick up some of the jacket's color.

It was a war between contrast and match, and the latter "won".


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops,
Thank you


----------



## Drew Bernard

BB Hudson chinos, taupe
BB sportcoat, linen
BB OCBD, slim-fit, blue
Nautica tie


----------



## PorterSq

Drew Bernard said:


> BB Hudson chinos, taupe
> BB sportcoat, linen
> BB OCBD, slim-fit, blue
> Nautica tie


I once knew a fellow at Cornell who dressed JUST like that. Go Big Red!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
SR pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM belt
Borrelli pant
Brioni socks
Ferragamo loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## boatshoe

PorterSq said:


> I once knew a fellow at Cornell who dressed JUST like that. Go Big Red!


You knew Nard-dog too?!


----------



## Pappa

*Rotary Day*


----------



## Pappa

*Off to Rotary Meeting*









BB Mini-Houndtooth SS
Timex with Central Band
Murray's Nantucket Reds
Cleibourn belt
A Cordovan Monks
Panama Hat Panama.Biz
Waterman Pen(grin)


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## eagle2250

Pappa said:


> BB Mini-Houndtooth SS
> Timex with Central Band
> Murray's Nantucket Reds
> Cleibourn belt
> A Cordovan Monks
> Panama Hat Panama.Biz
> Waterman Pen(grin)


...and you wear it all so well (I think it is the grin that makes the outfit!). Thanks for sharing and welcome to these fora!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*Bow tie Fridays is cancelled today due to boss' request.*

One of the partner's at the law firm (jokingly) pleaded that I wear a polo to work, just once.

PRL White with Royal blue monogram
Julian's Carolina Blue and White surcingle
PRL Khakis
NOS AO Sperry's- Brown with yellow stitching and brown laces, not those obnoxious orange creatures nowadays.
Timex on Central

Calvin-
Is that the O'Connells reversible band you're wearing?


----------



## hbs midwest

AdamsSutherland said:


> One of the partner's at the law firm (jokingly) pleaded that I wear a polo to work, just once.
> 
> PRL White with Royal blue monogram
> Julian's Carolina Blue and White surcingle
> PRL Khakis
> NOS AO Sperry's- Brown with yellow stitching and brown laces, not those obnoxious orange creatures nowadays.
> Timex on Central
> 
> Calvin-
> Is that the O'Connells reversible band you're wearing?


Score 1 for the Wardrobe Police...

Enjoy the weekend!

hbs


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Today I would have been worn my new Patchwork Seersucker Bow from Mrs. Calvin500.

I'll save it for Church. It really is a fantastic piece of neckwear. Photos, I promise.

HBS, thanks and likewise.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Optimo panama montecristi
A-LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Brioni shirt
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
TL boots
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## msphotog

Pappa said:


> BB Mini-Houndtooth SS
> Timex with Central Band
> Murray's Nantucket Reds
> Cleibourn belt
> A Cordovan Monks
> Panama Hat Panama.Biz
> Waterman Pen(grin)


Well, finally, another Rotarian AAACer! I was a GSE team member in 1990 and we traveled to southern Paraguay and northern Argentina. I was very impressed with Iguasu Falls and the Itaipu Dam. I'm also a Paul Harris Fellow. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> Calvin-
> Is that the O'Connells reversible band you're wearing?


Sorry, AS--just saw your question. I am pretty sure it's by R Hanauer. Got it from The Men's Shop in York, SC. It is indeed reversible.

-Calvin (who's now 500!)


----------



## mcarthur

RLP polo
Berle khakis
Optimo Panama montecristi
Quoddy canoe moccasin


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLPL shirt
BJ belt
RR jeans
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Thank you for saying so, AP. Because I was agonizing over the pants. This was basically an interview getup (not a corporate interview, but a meeting for coffee with a potential freelance source) and I was going back and forth whether to wear regular M2 khakis or these olive poplin M2's, which pick up some of the jacket's color.
> 
> It was a war between contrast and match, and the latter "won".


I thought you gave away all the M2's. Proportion wise, they fit that jacket pretty well too.


----------



## Beefeater

*Ho-hum*










Yawn. Seems everyone is doing madras. Even me. . .


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img34.imageshack.us/i/calvin5bow.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img34/calvin5bow.jpg/1/
The picture is a little washed out, but I didn't have time to play with the camera today.

Southwick sack that needs some work on the sleeves. The shoulders are fantastic though (or the lack thereof rather)

Press Pinpoint
Calvin500 Seersucker Bow
Bills
Weejuns
Timex on Central #1


----------



## Texan

Mannix said:


> I rarely post in the trad forum, but this seems tradly.


Nice fuggin flat top, Chet.


----------



## mcarthur

A.S.,
Nice looking attire. Consider a pocket square


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac,

I've been meaning to start buying/wearing them. One of these days...


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img34.imageshack.us/i/calvin5bow.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img34/calvin5bow.jpg/1/
> 
> Southwick sack that needs some work on the sleeves. The shoulders are fantastic though (or the lack thereof rather)
> 
> Press Pinpoint
> Calvin500 Seersucker Bow
> Bills
> Weejuns
> Timex on Central #1


AS--

1. It looks like you're showing about the right amount of cuff, there.

2. Did you get any comments at church on the bow tie?

3. We're working on some hand-rolled, white linen pocket squares, some plain, and some with blue edges. That might be a good place to start.

Looks good!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin500 said:


> AS--
> 
> 1. It looks like you're showing about the right amount of cuff, there.
> 
> 2. Did you get any comments at church on the bow tie?
> 
> 3. We're working on some hand-rolled, white linen pocket squares, some plain, and some with blue edges. That might be a good place to start.
> 
> Looks good!


Calvin - count me in for one of those plain white with blue edge squares. I had an RLP one that vanished mysteriously one evening post cab ride, and would love to replace it.


----------



## Pappa

*Ready for Church*










Panama - Panama.biz
SSS - J. Banks Stays Cool (I do not button jackets except outerwear.)
Broadcloth shirt - B. Silver
Bow - N-M
Pocket Sq. - N-M
Belt - Claiborne
Tassel Slip-ons - A
My boy - Java


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> Calvin - count me in for one of those plain white with blue edge squares. I had an RLP one that vanished mysteriously one evening post cab ride, and would love to replace it.


Reds--We'll get one going for you.

Pappa ^^ Dang. Sharp. I bet you were the sharpest dressed churchman in El Dorado this morning. Presbyterian?


----------



## Pappa

Calvin----

SSS are not uncommon at St. Mary's Episcopal Church here in the south!!

Panamas are not seen often!


----------



## mcarthur

Pappa,
good looking attire


----------



## Calvin500

Pappa said:


> Calvin----
> 
> SSS are not uncommon at St. Mary's Episcopal Church here in the south!!
> 
> Panamas are not seen often!


Panama is your hat? Also, what made you a non-buttoner, out of curiosity? I'm trying to think if I can picture where St. M's is, but am drawing a blank. We'll be coming to El Dorado next week. I'll have to find your beer place.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Well, taking a note from a VERY old post in the Trad V. Preppy thread- when wearing a jacket with shorter sleeves, wear a shirt with shorter sleeves so everything is in proportion. 

I've found that living at home has assisted the shrinking of several of my ocbd's. It's rather unfortunate.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
TA tie
Gucci shirt
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## video2

Pappa said:


> Panama - Panama.biz
> SSS - J. Banks Stays Cool (I do not button jackets except outerwear.)
> Broadcloth shirt - B. Silver
> Bow - N-M
> Pocket Sq. - N-M
> Belt - Claiborne
> Tassel Slip-ons - A
> My boy - Java


Very good!!!! Outstanding look. I'm just thinking about your shoes. My choise would be light grey color here, but black is working with your fedora and belt.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Milan straw
A-LHS


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 navy blazer
LE pink ocbd
LE repp tie, green w/pink
LE khakis
LLBean mocs


----------



## smujd

msphotog said:


> Well, finally, another Rotarian AAACer! I was a GSE team member in 1990 and we traveled to southern Paraguay and northern Argentina. I was very impressed with Iguasu Falls and the Itaipu Dam. I'm also a Paul Harris Fellow. Welcome to the forum!


There are more than a few around here. I am secretary (just re-upped, for the '09-'10 year for some reason) of a pretty tradly club in Dallas. Quite a few OCBD, poplin and seersucker suits, etc.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC,
nice looking attire. Consider a pocket square


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos sportscoat
Gucci pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM belt
JB socks
DE bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

First day of the new job, and only half a day at that!

RLP Gingham Check, Maroon
BB Brown Calf Belt
BB Navy Windowpane gabs
J Crew Red Argyles
Black Fleece Saddle Shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

Mondays are always long, but this one was longer


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Perhaps it is just me, but I don't think I'm fond of argyle socks and madras ties paired together.


----------



## randomdude

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Perhaps it is just me, but I don't think I'm fond of argyle socks and madras ties paired together.


Disagree! You look great Patrick.


----------



## Jovan

He may think that the colourful argyle, which resembles the madras plaid cut on the bias, is pushing it over the edge. I'd probably wear colourful striped socks instead.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Patrick,

That's a great looking tie.


----------



## Calvin500

I think I like it. But then again, I'm prone to think that if Patrick wears it, it's automatically the way to go. 

I'd have probably gone sockless, though. Does anyone else go sockless to work when wearing a jacket/tie?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Calvin500 said:


> I think I like it. But then again, I'm prone to think that if Patrick wears it, it's automatically the way to go.
> 
> I'd have probably gone sockless, though. Does anyone else go sockless to work when wearing a jacket/tie?


Guilty as charged on the occassional bowtie Friday.


----------



## kevinbelt

Trying to impress a girl. 



J. Crew navy hopsack blazer
LE white PP OCBD
BB #1 bow
LE striped d-ring belt
J. Crew khakis
J. Crew argyles
Slippers in the picture; wingtips when I actually go out (both Bass).

-k


----------



## Calvin500

^^ Nice, Kevin. Best wishes impressing the lass. When an Ohioan rocks the bow tie, they'll certainly be noticed. You might consider throwing in a simple white linen pocket square.


----------



## eagle2250

Calvin500 said:


> ...I'd have probably gone sockless, though. Does anyone else go sockless to work when wearing a jacket/tie?


If I may paraphrase Winston Churchill, "Never go sock-less to work, never go sock-less to work, never go sock-less to work...just don't do that!"


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> ^^ Nice, Kevin. Best wishes impressing the lass. When an Ohioan rocks the bow tie, they'll certainly be noticed. You might consider throwing in a simple white linen pocket square.


I second Calvin thoughts. Consider Mrs. Calvin pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> If I may paraphrase Winston Churchill, "Never go sock-less to work, never go sock-less to work, never go sock-less to work...just don't do that!"


In my younger years, I would have sent my associate home. Know I toss a pair of socks at him.


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Superfino montecristi 
A-LWB


----------



## Patrick06790

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Perhaps it is just me, but I don't think I'm fond of argyle socks and madras ties paired together.


I'm a reporter. I can get away with anything.


----------



## seth3407

mcarthur said:


> In my younger years, I would have sent my associate home. Know I toss a pair of socks at him.


I've never gone sockless while wearing a tie. However during the August recess last year I went the entire month sans socks. It was glorious.


----------



## Duck

seth3407 said:


> I've never gone sockless while wearing a tie. However during the August recess last year I went the entire month sans socks. It was glorious.


----------



## stfu

Oh great, my meager attempt at a bow tie comes right after one of the experts posts a few pictures. I am still not comfortable wearing a bow with anything other than a Dinner Jacket, but these handmade seersuckers are wonderful even if I can't tie them properly.



LE Blue Traditional fit OCBD
H. Freeman Navy Sack
Hand Sewn Yellow and Blue Bow Tie courtesy of Calvin500 and his wonderful wife
Yellow Linen Square
Burgundy calf belt
LE Traditional fit cuffed chinos
Wonderfully cheap Royal Blue with Sea foam blue on navy blue argyles
Shiny Sebagos


----------



## stfu

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Perhaps it is just me, but I don't think I'm fond of argyle socks and madras ties paired together.


Wow, I think it looks perfect, actually. Thos are a pretty big argyle pattern, I think it looks good.


----------



## Duck

stfu said:


> Oh great, my meager attempt at a bow tie comes right after one of the experts posts a few pictures. I am still not comfortable wearing a bow with anything other than a Dinner Jacket, but these handmade seersuckers are wonderful even if I can't tie them properly.
> 
> LE Blue Traditional fit OCBD
> H. Freeman Navy Sack
> Hand Sewn Yellow and Blue Bow Tie courtesy of Calvin500 and his wonderful wife
> Yellow Linen Square
> Burgundy calf belt
> LE Traditional fit cuffed chinos
> Wonderfully cheap Royal Blue with Sea foam blue on navy blue argyles
> Shiny Sebagos


I think it looks pretty good. You might try bringing the neck size just a touch.


----------



## devils143

Duck, sharp as usual. 

Btw, I've secured a place on Monument. Can't wait to move in.


----------



## stfu

Duck said:


> I think it looks pretty good. You might try bringing the neck size just a touch.


Thanks. I moved it out while fiddling with it and tieing and re-tieing. I left it on after that last attempt, but will move it in a bit for the future.


----------



## randomdude

Looking good Duck!


----------



## Duck

devils143 said:


> Duck, sharp as usual.
> 
> Btw, I've secured a place on Monument. Can't wait to move in.


Sounds good. Shoot me a pm sometime.


----------



## mcarthur

Stfu & Duck,
Nice looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Kleinberg belt
RR jeans
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500 said:


> I think I like it. But then again, I'm prone to think that if Patrick wears it, it's automatically the way to go.
> 
> I'd have probably gone sockless, though. Does anyone else go sockless to work when wearing a jacket/tie?


I've never gone sockless wearing jacket and tie, but I might do so if I'm wearing penny loafers. I'm considering getting some no-show "loafer socks."



Calvin500 said:


> ^^ Nice, Kevin. Best wishes impressing the lass. When an Ohioan rocks the bow tie, they'll certainly be noticed. You might consider throwing in a simple white linen pocket square.


I agree. Pocket squares are great if you have to "impress" a woman, since they lend a polished look to almost any jacket. Straight or one-point fold only though, please!



mcarthur said:


> I second Calvin thoughts. Consider Mrs. Calvin pocket square


Great, now I have to decide between two brands of great home-made pocket squares...

That's okay though, I look forward to stimulating the economy a bit between made-in-USA Kent Wang and Calvin500 pocket squares. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Calvin500

*Of socklessness, bow ties, and workplace propriety*

stfu,

My wife's bow tie looks good on you. Thanks for trotting it out for all to see. I think the comfortability-in-a-bow-tie thing comes with time and repetition. I think, after donning one occasionally for some two years, I'm just now feeling 'normal' with one on. Try having a "bow tie week." Again, nothing like just doing it to make it feel more natural. And if you don't have 5 bow ties, we might consider sponsoring a "bow tie week" of yours if you wear one of our bows every day for a week and post the pictures. Maybe even let you keep one tie :icon_smile_wink:.

On the sockless thing: I've been sockless in loafers about 60% of the time at work over the summer---with jacket and tie. Other days I lose the argyles at about 2pm if it's in the 90s. Maybe that's bad form. Maybe I'll just keep a pair of socks in my desk drawer in case I need to make a pastoral visit or I get an especially important visitor.

Also, my Sunday dress is MUCH more conservative. Always a white shirt and dark suit or grey trousers/blazer and, of course, no bow tie. They'd look pretty silly with a Geneva gown. And distracting.

Mac, 
You'd have sent your associate home. Would you have been sent home 15 or 20 years ago for coming into work in a polo (i.e., w/o a tie)? I am just curious. (Consider this a follow-up on Clemson Tiger's and your discussion about showing braces and shirtsleeves.)


----------



## Calvin500

mcarthur said:


> In my younger years, I would have sent my associate home. Know I toss a pair of socks at him.


Mac,

If I came in shoeless, would you toss a pair of Aldens at me? :idea:


----------



## Pappa

*Rotary Monday*










A bit more casual in our southern hot and humid weather.

BB - SS Broadcloth
Central watch band on a Timex
Levi's 501 
Tucker Blair belt (Crabs and Beer)
A Tassel Slip-ons #8
Panama Hat - Panama.Biz (my summer topper with everything!)
PS: I did button the collar before the meeting!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Duck,

Always nice to see those walls, and yourself, around these parts.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> stfu,
> 
> My wife's bow tie looks good on you. Thanks for trotting it out for all to see. I think the comfortability-in-a-bow-tie thing comes with time and repetition. I think, after donning one occasionally for some two years, I'm just now feeling 'normal' with one on. Try having a "bow tie week." Again, nothing like just doing it to make it feel more natural. And if you don't have 5 bow ties, we might consider sponsoring a "bow tie week" of yours if you wear one of our bows every day for a week and post the pictures. Maybe even let you keep one tie :icon_smile_wink:.
> 
> On the sockless thing: I've been sockless in loafers about 60% of the time at work over the summer---with jacket and tie. Other days I lose the argyles at about 2pm if it's in the 90s. Maybe that's bad form. Maybe I'll just keep a pair of socks in my desk drawer in case I need to make a pastoral visit or I get an especially important visitor.
> 
> Also, my Sunday dress is MUCH more conservative. Always a white shirt and dark suit or grey trousers/blazer and, of course, no bow tie. They'd look pretty silly with a Geneva gown. And distracting.
> 
> Mac,
> You'd have sent your associate home. Would you have been sent home 15 or 20 years ago for coming into work in a polo (i.e., w/o a tie)? I am just curious. (Consider this a follow-up on Clemson Tiger's and your discussion about showing braces and shirtsleeves.)


Only three piece suits worn 15 to 20 years ago. Times have changed. Blame it on the west coast dress attire.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin500 said:


> Mac,
> 
> If I came in shoeless, would you toss a pair of Aldens at me? :idea:


I believe you will find that answer if you check the scripture


----------



## mcarthur

HF sport coat
RLP polo
HF-khakis
H-ps
Milan straw
A-Indy boot


----------



## Calvin500

That's a fun jacket, Mac. Hat sure looks good with it, too.


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin,
Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
Ferragamo pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
NM belt
Borrelli pant
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
HF-khakis
H-pc
Montecristi superfino
A-Indy boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL chelsea boot
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

A little backlog here. Kind of a blue blazered week.













































My wife made this linen pocket square last night while we watched _Billy Elliot_.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin - how many Navy Blazers do you have/rotate? I ask because it seems to be even more of a staple in your wardrobe. 

You do a good job of keeping it interesting by spicing up the pants/shirt/tie. I like it.


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> Calvin - how many Navy Blazers do you have/rotate? I ask because it seems to be even more of a staple in your wardrobe.
> 
> You do a good job of keeping it interesting by spicing up the pants/shirt/tie. I like it.


Until I recently acquired a Corbin and a Brooksease 3/2 sack blazer (on the cheap), I more frequently wore my darted odd jackets along with my darted blue blazers. Those odd jackets have almost gone out of rotation altogether now that I've got the 3/2 sack blazers.

So basically: 2.

Thanks for the compliment. I do what I can with what Goodwill gives me .


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin,
Nice looking attire


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin500 said:


> Until I recently acquired a Corbin and a Brooksease 3/2 sack blazer (on the cheap), I more frequently wore my darted odd jackets along with my darted blue blazers. Those odd jackets have almost gone out of rotation altogether now that I've got the 3/2 sack blazers.
> 
> So basically: 2.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. I do what I can with what Goodwill gives me .


I like the lap seams. I'll have to find a Navy B with them...hopefully the VNA sale come fall has something suitable.


----------



## Got Shell?

Calvin, looking pretty darn good. I really like the paisley tie.


----------



## Calvin500

Mac and GS--

Thanks.

GS--that paisley is a favorite of mine. I probably overwear it, but I don't have all that many bow ties, really. I was pretty stoked to have found that BB OCBD with the coordinating colored stripes. Seems like it was _made_ for that bow tie.

Cheers,
Calvin


----------



## mcarthur

HF sports coat
RLP polo
HF-khakis
H-ps
Montecristi superfino
A-tassels


----------



## Patrick06790

From a story about two guys who make boomerangs:


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> HF sport coat
> RLP polo
> HF-khakis
> H-ps
> Milan straw
> A-Indy boot


Great jacket!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion warm-up jacket
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> From a story about two guys who make boomerangs:


Are you in Litchfield?


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle said:


> Great jacket!


Thank you


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> Are you in Litchfield?


The Hotchkiss lacrosse field in Lakeville.


----------



## Reds & Tops

It's sunny & hot in the city, and to top it off starting next week I'll be wearing a jacket and tie every day. I'm excited, but definitely will be getting my "casual" on this weekend. 

RLP lightweight OCBD, blue
Rugby chino shorts, light pink
J Press D Ring belt
Sperry A/Os
Wayfarers, tortoise

And to top it off, my beautiful girlfriend on my arm!

Have a great weekend, gentlemen!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
BG shirt
NM belt
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Reddington




----------



## Calvin500

Reddington,

Very nice. Saddles especially look sharp. I like how you've got basics all around (blue blazer, OCBD, and khakis--as standard as it comes), but personality coming through with the saddles, madras tie, and argyles. And watchband. 

Get ready for Mac to ask you to consider a pocket square :icon_smile_wink: 

Very nice.

-C


----------



## Reddington

Calvin500 said:


> Reddington,
> 
> Very nice. Saddles especially look sharp. I like how you've got basics all around (blue blazer, OCBD, and khakis--as standard as it comes), but personality coming through with the saddles, madras tie, and argyles. And watchband. Very nice.


Thanks very much Andy.



Calvin500 said:


> Get ready for Mac to ask you to consider a pocket square :icon_smile_wink:


Uncle knows I wear a pocket square from time to time. :icon_smile:


----------



## altan321

*Sunday in the Park*

At the park with family. BB Trad Seersucker shirt from AAAC thrift exchange and saved from Calvin's wife's ministrations. My first seersucker item! (I'm wearing these tucked in, but heck, I had just been swimming.)

Timex $25 watch on multicolored grosgrain strap (from local jeweler $7)
Nontrad swimtrunks

Not in pic. Chaco sandals.

Love sandals btw but I don't think they are trad. I may need to start a thread on this.


----------



## gman-17

Pretty trad.


----------



## mjo_1

^ I really like those reds. Who makes them? How about the shoes? Looking good.

Michael


----------



## gman-17

mjo_1 said:


> ^ I really like those reds. Who makes them? How about the shoes? Looking good.
> 
> Michael


Bill's khakis and Allen Edmonds Verona.


----------



## Calvin500

g-man,

Looking good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
KS belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
JV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

altan321 said:


> Love sandals btw but I don't think they are trad. I may need to start a thread on this.


No need. If you do a search, you'll find several threads on the subject, including an epic one that I wrote on Rainbow sandals.

How confused I was, once.


----------



## altan321

*Summer morning*

J. Press Jacket
BB button down
J.Crew Madras tie
Bill's khakis
Orange cat
Shoes: Cole Haan Doherty oxfords/tan


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire. consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
HF-khahis
H-ps
Montecristi superfino
A-LWB


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Perhaps the poster already considered a pocket square, and chose not to wear one on that particular day. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Reds & Tops

I lost my digital camera in Jamaica a few weeks ago; hopefully this photo will suffice:

https://img39.imageshack.us/i/photo15qxb.jpg/

Southwick suit
BB Lux shirt
RLP Tie
BB Belt
BB socks
Black Fleece Saddles


----------



## Duck

Orvis shirt 
B2 Sack
Bills 
RL Benchmade Loafers


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img00122l.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img140/img00122l.jpg/1/

Southwick Blazer
BB Pinpoint Shirt
PRL bow
PRL Khakis and belt
Alden Brown Cape Cod Bits
Timex on Navy and Yellow Central

(taken while parked in my driveway)


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS suit
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DY cufflinks
NM tie
Cartier belt
NM socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## seth3407

Alright my second picture posting. Sorry for the low quality of my macbook camera. The pants are LE Nantucket Reds, Blue and White Microcheck gingham shirt from stafford, blue and white RL repp tie, RL Blazer, and Weejuns.


----------



## kevinbelt

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img00122l.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img140/img00122l.jpg/1/
> 
> Southwick Blazer
> BB Pinpoint Shirt
> PRL bow
> PRL Khakis and belt
> Alden Brown Cape Cod Bits
> Timex on Navy and Yellow Central
> 
> (taken while parked in my driveway)


Are you wearing a baseball cap? I wear one quite frequently, and everyone laughs at the tie/cap combination. I kind of like it.



Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Perhaps the poster already considered a pocket square, and chose not to wear one on that particular day.
> 
> Just a thought.


This happens to me quite frequently. I just don't feel right wearing a pocket square with a blazer or a sportcoat, but I don't wear suits that often. I end up square-less most of the time.

-k


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Kevin,

Croakies, my friend. The only time in which I'd ever be seen with a tie and baseball cap is at a tailgate or Preakness (RIP). That's rare, however, as Big Ten schools don't exactly dress that way for games (or tailgates).


----------



## Reds & Tops

seth3407 said:


> Alright my second picture posting. Sorry for the low quality of my macbook camera. The pants are LE Nantucket Reds, Blue and White Microcheck gingham shirt from stafford, blue and white RL repp tie, RL Blazer, and Weejuns.


Good use of the macbook camera, you're much more advanced than me. Hopefully one more day or so and the quality of my pictures will improve.

Nice looking attire.


----------



## mcarthur

Gentlemen,
Good looking attire! Keep up the work


----------



## kevinbelt

AdamsSutherland said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Croakies, my friend. The only time in which I'd ever be seen with a tie and baseball cap is at a tailgate or Preakness (RIP). That's rare, however, as Big Ten schools don't exactly dress that way for games (or tailgates).


I thought I had found a kindred spirit. Alas.

As for Big Ten schools and tailgating, I'm well aware. I wore a school stripe tie to our Homecoming game a few years ago. Reactions were quizzical.

-k


----------



## Pentheos

seth3407 said:


> Blue and White Microcheck gingham shirt from stafford


Rock your frugality.

I'm beginning more and more to think that a cornerstone of "trad" is wearing cheap but quality clothing.

Hence I've really been enjoying a pile of American Living clothes I picked up from J. C. Penneys.

And obviously thrifting plays a role here too.


----------



## TweedyDon

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img140.imageshack.us/i/img00122l.jpg/
> 
> Southwick Blazer
> BB Pinpoint Shirt
> PRL bow
> PRL Khakis and belt
> Alden Brown Cape Cod Bits
> Timex on Navy and Yellow Central
> 
> (taken while parked in my driveway)


Lovely shirt, AS! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## TweedyDon

altan321 said:


> J. Press Jacket
> BB button down
> J.Crew Madras tie
> Bill's khakis
> Orange cat
> Shoes: Cole Haan Doherty oxfords/tan


Nice shirt, altan321! :icon_smile_wink:

A pocket square is needed, though....


----------



## AdamsSutherland

kevinbelt said:


> I thought I had found a kindred spirit. Alas.
> 
> As for Big Ten schools and tailgating, I'm well aware. I wore a school stripe tie to our Homecoming game a few years ago. Reactions were quizzical.
> 
> -k


I'm trying to age as rapidly as possible. The hat and tie don't help me accomplish this. I am wont to wear hats with t-shirts and polos though. Although this is more often than not the result of my not having showered and some terrible bed head.

I get VERY odd looks when I wear reds to our tailgates, even though our colors include "crimson." These midwestern youth just don't get it. Although who am I to visually impose with my "pink" or "salmon" pants?

Tweedy,

It is the first yellow shirt I've ever owned and already one of my favorites. Thanks!

My question is- who is E. Allen??? haha


----------



## seth3407

Pentheos said:


> Rock your frugality.
> 
> I'm beginning more and more to think that a cornerstone of "trad" is wearing cheap but quality clothing.
> 
> Hence I've really been enjoying a pile of American Living clothes I picked up from J. C. Penneys.
> 
> And obviously thrifting plays a role here too.


I bought 3 of Stafford shirts at a JC Penny sale a while ago. The two OCBD had the elbows rip out in a matter of months. But this one has lasted for several years.



kevinbelt said:


> I thought I had found a kindred spirit. Alas.
> 
> As for Big Ten schools and tailgating, I'm well aware. I wore a school stripe tie to our Homecoming game a few years ago. Reactions were quizzical.
> 
> -k


I often wore my scarlet and grey rep tie to games and tailgates, though generally under my sweater vest, in honor of the Senator Coach. Can I get the follow up to my O-H ?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

seth3407 said:


> I bought 3 of Stafford shirts at a JC Penny sale a while ago. The two OCBD had the elbows rip out in a matter of months. But this one has lasted for several years.
> 
> I often wore my scarlet and grey rep tie to games and tailgates, though generally under my sweater vest, in honor of the Senator Coach. Can I get the follow up to my O-H ?


No problem, sir.

I-*U*!


----------



## Pappa

*Rotary Meeting Yesterday*










BB Gingham SS
Timex with Central strap
Brown belt(forgot who)
Eddie Bauer Khakis
A #8 Monk Straps
Trusty Panama


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP BD
SF-necktie
H-ps
Panama montecristi
A-wing tip boots


----------



## altan321

Hickey Freeman Herringbone (?) Jacket 
(Not sure if this is herringbone or something else. It has a great tan horizontal underprint (?) running through it.)
BB BD White with Green Stripes
Faconnable tie with horse print (bought back in 1990)
Saltaire khakis (very soft!
Antica Cuoieria Penny Loafers


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks, Uncle!

Today:

RLP Navy B
RLP OCBD, purple uni stripe
RLP tie
RLP charcoal gabs
BB cotton socks
USA made Weejuns


----------



## kevinbelt

seth3407 said:


> I bought 3 of Stafford shirts at a JC Penny sale a while ago. The two OCBD had the elbows rip out in a matter of months. But this one has lasted for several years.
> 
> I often wore my scarlet and grey rep tie to games and tailgates, though generally under my sweater vest, in honor of the Senator Coach. Can I get the follow up to my O-H ?


I-O!

I actually just ordered a new s&g repp about ten minutes ago. My old one is about ten years old and in pretty rough condition, and JAB is having a 50% off sale, so I pulled the trigger.

IU? Didn't they used to be good at basketball when an OSU alum was coaching? Good natured kidding, of course. I'm hoping to make the trip to Bloomington for this year's football game. I'll keep you in mind, AS, as we drop 50 on you. 

-k


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
$5 gold coin cufflinks
TB belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

R & T,
nice looking attire


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img269.imageshack.us/i/dsc02557nyi.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img269/dsc02557nyi.jpg/1/
Last Thursday

Southwick Sack
Press OCBD
Press Bow
Timex on Central #1
Bills Flat and Cuffed

https://img195.imageshack.us/i/img00123.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img195/img00123.jpg/1/

Terrible Picture from the Dept. of Commerce bathroom

J.Press Sack
Press OCBD
Julian's Tie
Leatherman Navy custom surcingle
Timex on plain navy from Press
PRL khakis
BB #8 LHS


----------



## BobGuam

Pappa said:


> Looking mighty snappy there!


----------



## mcarthur

BS & AS,
Nice looking attire. Consider a pocket square


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
Burberry polo
HF-khakis
H-pc
Panama montecristi
A-PTB


----------



## Reds & Tops

Brownshoe said:


>


Great hat...I could have used one yesterday as well!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Southwick Brown & Tan Glenplaid with purple deco
Lavender BB OCBD
RLP Cashmere knit tie
BB Brown belt
RLP tan gabs
Peal & Co captoes

https://img404.imageshack.us/i/photo28x.jpg/


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac,

Yesterday, more so than usual, I wish I had a pocket square. Soon enough.

Reds,

BB makes a lavender OCBD?


----------



## mcarthur

^good looking attire


----------



## DocHolliday

I'm digging all the Panamas, gents.




























(Have to look closely to see the pattern in the trou.)

And a stock pic of the ballast, though the frames today are black:


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> ^good looking attire


Thanks, Uncle



AdamsSutherland said:


> Mac,
> 
> Yesterday, more so than usual, I wish I had a pocket square. Soon enough.
> 
> Reds,
> 
> BB makes a lavender OCBD?


They do - in the lightweight "sport shirt" variety" It appears they're out of the lavender at this point though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM belt
BC pant
Armani socks
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Doc,
I like your panama straw


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Yes way


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Brownshoe, 

Another classic ensemble. I like it.


----------



## Reddington

Brooks suit, shirt, tie, strap.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Reddington said:


> Brooks suit, shirt, tie, strap.


Absolute perfection!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

I decided to get in the spirit of all the bowtie wearing today

burgundy penny loafers and belt 
stone colored chinos
pink ocbd
green with tiny blue and yellow dots bowtie
navy blazer

Have a great day!


----------



## mcarthur

RED & BS,
good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Burberrys' blazer
RLP polo
Bills khakis
H-ps
Panama montecristi
A-medallion tip


----------



## Reds & Tops

Today:

RLP Seersucker Sportcoat
Press OCBD, yellow
Press tie
RLP Chinos, navy
BB Brown Belt
Weejuns
BB cotton argyles

https://img248.imageshack.us/i/photo29.jpg/

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/photo30f.jpg/


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks, Mac - you as well. Good posts lately, gentlemen.


----------



## Jovan

I dig all the summer cotton here lately.



Brownshoe said:


>


Great example of how to wear a stone coloured poplin suit. The tie is wonderful!



Reddington said:


>


Another great cotton suit. Nicely done.



Reds & Tops said:


> Today:
> 
> RLP Seersucker Sportcoat
> Press OCBD, yellow
> Press tie
> RLP Chinos, navy
> BB Brown Belt
> Weejuns
> BB cotton argyles
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/photo30f.jpg/


I like everything else, but feel the tie pushes it a bit far with pastel colours. Maybe a darker silk knit?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

To all above, looking good. Keep it up!

Reds,

I like the pink, yellow, and seersucker. After some thought, I'm wondering if the pink PS and tie might be a little too 'matchy'. I was thinking navy might be a good option as it would compliment the seersucker, yellow, and pink? I'm not a PS guy, yet, but it was just a thought. 

Anyway, I like the jacket with the 3 patch pockets.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Jovan said:


> I dig all the summer cotton here lately.
> 
> Great example of how to wear a stone coloured poplin suit. The tie is wonderful!
> 
> Another great cotton suit. Nicely done.
> 
> I like everything else, but feel the tie pushes it a bit far with pastel colours. Maybe a darker silk knit?


I considered a navy knit but figured what the heck. It's overcast and will likely rain in Manhattan today - so I decided if summer can't be bright I'll do its job insted.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AdamsSutherland said:


> To all above, looking good. Keep it up!
> 
> Reds,
> 
> I like the pink, yellow, and seersucker. After some thought, I'm wondering if the pink PS and tie might be a little too 'matchy'. I was thinking navy might be a good option as it would compliment the seersucker, yellow, and pink? I'm not a PS guy, yet, but it was just a thought.
> 
> Anyway, I like the jacket with the 3 patch pockets.


Thanks AS. The camera on my macbook doesn't do it justice, it's a pink and white glenplaid PS. It might be a bit much, but I was trying to be a little bright and crazy today.

Navy would definitely work - would pick up the blue in my tie.


----------



## Reddington

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Absolute perfection!





mcarthur said:


> RED & BS, good looking attire





Jovan said:


> I dig all the summer cotton here lately. Another great cotton suit. Nicely done.


Thank you very much gentlemen.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Zegna belt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Today:

RLP Navy B
RLP Tatersal shirt
BB khakis
BB Belt
BB cotton argyles (notice a theme here?)
Black Fleece saddle shoes

https://img204.imageshack.us/i/photo36y.jpg/

https://img154.imageshack.us/i/photo34n.jpg/


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> Today:
> 
> RLP Navy B
> RLP Tatersal shirt
> BB khakis
> BB Belt
> BB cotton argyles (notice a theme here?)
> Black Fleece saddle shoes
> 
> https://img204.imageshack.us/i/photo36y.jpg/


I like the color of the khakis. Unless they're not really powder blue.


----------



## bluemagic

Jacket: Rugby
Shirt: Club Monaco
Tie: J. Crew


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

^ Don't like it.


----------



## RyanPatrick

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> ^ Don't like it.


Wow, that was constructive....


----------



## Jovan

Then offer constructive criticism.

Love the sport coat and tie, but wish the shirt collar were longer (the tie seems to overwhelm it) and we could see what trousers and shoes you're wearing.  Is it unlined?


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin500 said:


> I like the color of the khakis. Unless they're not really powder blue.


Thanks Calvin - they are powder blue. Spicing up the Navy B.

On a sidenote, I scored a hopsack BB Navy B, 3/2 roll sack on Ebay. That will get broken out next week for sure.


----------



## Reds & Tops

bluemagic said:


> Jacket: Rugby
> Shirt: Club Monaco
> Tie: J. Crew


Very sharp jacket...though I agree with Jovan. Try a different shirt, and I think it's just about perfect.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jackets
Lorenzini shirts
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## TMMKC

PRL light blue gingham BD
TH cotton/lined 3B jacket
PRL Phillip khakis
Nordstrom brown web belt (not shown)
B2 watch with navy/yellow band (not shown)
*Alden brown suede Cape Cod bit loafers

*Mac, if you're reading this, this is how I wear my suede bits during the summer...with no socks, of course!


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

RyanPatrick said:


> Wow, that was constructive....


Well, is that a pink shirt and green tie? If it is, I refer back to my comment that I don't like it (as it is paired with a gingham rugby jacket and those glasses.) We call it overtrad here, I believe.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

An unstructured jacket is a lot harder to wear than you'd think.
I prefer to think of them more as casual jackets than as sportcoats.


----------



## Jovan

The point is that you simply said "I don't like it" without offering any constructive criticism on how to make it better. Since you're new, I'll just say that's how it goes here and on other clothing forums. Otherwise it seems like you're just saying "I don't like it" because you can.


----------



## kevinbelt

I don't think it looks overtrad. It's the old two solids/one pattern rule. It actually looks rather sharp to me.

-k


----------



## Reddington

TMMKC said:


> PRL light blue gingham BD
> TH cotton/lined 3B jacket
> PRL Phillip khakis
> Nordstrom brown web belt (not shown)
> B2 watch with navy/yellow band (not shown)
> *Alden brown suede Cape Cod bit loafers
> 
> *Mac, if you're reading this, this is how I wear my suede bits during the summer...with no socks, of course!


Very nice TMMKC. A great summer outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> PRL light blue gingham BD
> TH cotton/lined 3B jacket
> PRL Phillip khakis
> Nordstrom brown web belt (not shown)
> B2 watch with navy/yellow band (not shown)
> *Alden brown suede Cape Cod bit loafers
> 
> *Mac, if you're reading this, this is how I wear my suede bits during the summer...with no socks, of course!


I like it even with the suede bits sans socks


----------



## Jovan

kevinbelt said:


> I don't think it looks overtrad. It's the old two solids/one pattern rule. It actually looks rather sharp to me.
> 
> -k


Seconded that it looks sharp and most emphatically NOT overtrad, but would argue that you can wear two patterns if you go about it tastefully.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

William,

If you've spent some time following this forum, you are probably aware of some member's trademarks (i.e. Mac's Alden's and argyles). Bluemagic, like Brownshoe, not only shows his face in his pictures, but also wears thick rimmed glasses. So "those glasses" are actually *his* glasses- not some hipster costume piece.

Additionally, I find it erroneous that you decided to make a point on where the jacket was from, as if the maker added to the "overtrad" you describe. If that wasn't your intention, then there was still no need to mention the maker as BM is only wearing one jacket in the picture anyway. I'm sure most people will be able to figure out what you're talking about. There is a tremendous amount to be learned on this site, responses such as yours detract from this experience. Remember that sharing a critical opinion without an explanation is meaningless.

Jovan, as usual, does a good job of explaining standard, if not 'proper', forum procedure, but I felt the need to make known additional points.

We're a relatively small group here, let's keep things supportive and instructive.

Respectfully,
AS


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


>


CLASSIC!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

Some really great postings this week; I especially enjoy Brownshoe's take on BB summer business traditional, but the rest of you are doing equally fine!

Festival at the Coptic Orthodox parish in the South suburbs tonight:
BB OCBD--pink
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--hunter
Gokey/Orvis moccasins
PRL crew socks--navy
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 sack blazer--navy
sports-motif silk print PS--navy/hunter/red

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs

*Not exactly within the parameters of this forum:* Our 16-year-old has put together a replica Roman officer's _tunica_ and cloak (MTM) in dark red for wear at the National Junior Classical League conference in Davis, CA next week; he also managed to scare up a pair of _caligae_--the military hobnailed sandal-boots worn by the first-century legions...I can offer no further comment.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

AdamsSutherland said:


> William,
> 
> If you've spent some time following this forum, you are probably aware of some member's trademarks (i.e. Mac's Alden's and argyles). Bluemagic, like Brownshoe, not only shows his face in his pictures, but also wears thick rimmed glasses. So "those glasses" are actually *his* glasses- not some hipster costume piece.
> 
> Additionally, I find it erroneous that you decided to make a point on where the jacket was from, as if the maker added to the "overtrad" you describe. If that wasn't your intention, then there was still no need to mention the maker as BM is only wearing one jacket in the picture anyway. I'm sure most people will be able to figure out what you're talking about. There is a tremendous amount to be learned on this site, responses such as yours detract from this experience. Remember that sharing a critical opinion without an explanation is meaningless.
> 
> Jovan, as usual, does a good job of explaining standard, if not 'proper', forum procedure, but I felt the need to make known additional points.
> 
> We're a relatively small group here, let's keep things supportive and instructive.
> 
> Respectfully,
> AS


I explained why I don't like it fairly well. Although if it's a white shirt, I don't think it would be too bad.

Good day Mr. Indiana U


----------



## Calvin500

bluemagic said:


> Jacket: Rugby
> Shirt: Club Monaco
> Tie: J. Crew


Others have suggested that the tie and knot is too big for the collar. Technically, I think that's true. But I kind of like the disproportionality. I don't think it'd work on someone bigger like myself. It's sharp, all of it.


----------



## Jovan

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> I explained why I don't like it fairly well. Although if it's a white shirt, I don't think it would be too bad.
> 
> Good day Mr. Indiana U


Then suggest that to begin with! That's all we're trying to say.

i.e.: "Not a bad outfit, but I think the pink shirt propels it into being over-trad. Maybe try white instead?"


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

It looks like a SML shirt not designed to be worn with a tie to me, i.e. the tie seems to barely fit under the very narrow, and the collar looks a bit big.

I like the jacket, but think the outfit would look better with an open shirt, as I said earlier unstructured sportcoats can look off when worn with ties.


----------



## snakeroot

JCrew white bucs
BB sage, navy and white argyle socks
Uniqlo Made in Japan jeans
JPress navy/red surcingle belt
JPress blue/white seersucker buttondown shortsleeve shirt

Regards,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
RLP socks
testoni slip-ons
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kevinbelt

A couple of weeks ago, you might remember that I said I was trying to impress a girl. It apparently worked, and today is our first real date. (I'm not counting the "let's get coffee" that turned into "let's go to the Waffle House at 4am/let's break into a supermarket/let's play Frisbee in the rain for a couple hours" thing that we did on Friday night and Saturday morning as a real date, although it certainly was memorable.)




LE blue PP OCBD
Old Navy olive chino shorts
(LE blue striped D-ring belt behind untucked shirt)
Bass canvas sneakers
OSU ball cap

Beside me is my most recent acquisition, a Miniature Schnauzer emblematic from Chipp2 in honor of my late friend Buddy, which you might see Monday if I have time before work.

-k


----------



## Jovan

kevinbelt, that's wonderful! My kind of time.  I hope the date goes well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
RL cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kevinbelt

Thanks, Jovan. I'd tell you how the date went, but you wouldn't believe me if I did. The fact that I just got home 45 minutes ago should tell you something. Suffice it to say, I met one heck of an interesting young lady. 

No pictures, too tired. Use your imagination:
LE PP OCBD
Chipp2 Schnauzer tie, navy
LE striped belt
J. Crew khakis and gray/navy/green argyles
Jacket and shoes TBD

-k


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Haha, nice Kevin.

Press 3/2 Summer-weight Blazer
Press White Flap Pocket OCBD
Press Sky Blue and Navy Bow
Leatherman Ltd Custom Navy Surcingle
Bills Chamois M2 
PRL Tan Argyles
PRL by C&J suede pennies
Timex on a Household Division from Central... forgot to switch it this morning to navy... oops.


----------



## Jovan

Glad it went well, Kevin. Good luck!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img216.imageshack.us/i/waywt.jpg/
From Last Thursday

https://img508.imageshack.us/i/waywt2.jpg/

From today.


----------



## mjo_1

^Looking sharp. I like that watch...what model is it? I have most of the trad necessities covered except for a proper watch. 


Michael


----------



## KCKclassic

*casual days*

let's see here

Light Blue OCBD picked up for $7 @ the gap

J. Crew Patchwork Madras Shorts

Sperry Topsiders

Great-Grandfather's Omega Seamaster


----------



## AdamsSutherland

mjo_1 said:


> ^Looking sharp. I like that watch...what model is it? I have most of the trad necessities covered except for a proper watch.
> 
> Michael


Thanks. It's a Timex easy-reader from Target. Pretty standard around these parts... although if you want to get a Seamaster and trade, I'll gladly oblige.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Mr. Indiana, I don't really like matching watch-straps to neckwear. Was it an accident?


----------



## Pappa

*Tripple Trad*










Forum Members Meet

Calvin500 and his Deacon (little bow tie) and Pappa
South Carolina visits Arkansas


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The trad trio is looking good!



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Mr. Indiana, I don't really like matching watch-straps to neckwear. Was it an accident?


Once more, you project your opinion without commentary or explanation. I'm not quite sure what you're trying to tell me other than that I've caused some minor visual offense. Had you recommended a different option, it'd certainly be something to consider next time I choose to wear that tie.

Frankly, it is of no concern to me what YOU like or don't like. Reviewing your posts, I'm making a genuine effort to find any constructive (minus the building a bar thread) and positive remarks. My exhausting research indicates that you seem to like Brooks OCBD's but I can't find anything else that you've expressed genuine satisfaction with. I'm a bit surprised to find such fastidiousness on this side of the fora. 

And "an accident?" Absoutely not. I would have been sure to choose a strap that didn't match quite as well had I been wearing a long tie; however, in consideration of my personal taste, my lack of a 'better' choice among my collection (excluding plain navy), and the fact that my watchband is mostly obscured by my shirt sleeve, I just didn't care enough to put an excessive amount of thought into coordinating but not matching the colored accessories culled from my wardrobe that day.

Between that band and the one shown, I thought the offending one was a little less matchy. Next time I wear that bow, I'll be sure to wear the navy-red-navy band from Central and those dilapidated Sperry's that need retiring... I'll even take a picture of myself holding a little note card saying "I <3 WilliamMMLeftfoot." :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

kevinbelt said:


> A couple of weeks ago, you might remember that I said I was trying to impress a girl. It apparently worked, and today is our first real date. (I'm not counting the "let's get coffee" that turned into "let's go to the Waffle House at 4am/let's break into a supermarket/let's play Frisbee in the rain for a couple hours" thing that we did on Friday night and Saturday morning as a real date, although it certainly was memorable.)
> 
> LE blue PP OCBD
> Old Navy olive chino shorts
> (LE blue striped D-ring belt behind untucked shirt)
> Bass canvas sneakers
> OSU ball cap
> 
> Beside me is my most recent acquisition, a Miniature Schnauzer emblematic from Chipp2 in honor of my late friend Buddy, which you might see Monday if I have time before work.
> 
> -k


Nice shoes kevitbelt !

I'm tongue-tied by your command of the English language Adam! They must be really working you students hard up at Bloomington! Unfortunately, I was one of the 3 out of every 10 people who weren't accepted . The card would be lovely though, would you put it in your breast-pocket?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Hermes Hiris cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## TMMKC

Pappa said:


> Forum Members Meet
> 
> Calvin500 and his Deacon (little bow tie) and Pappa
> South Carolina visits Arkansas


Outstanding! Pappa, your Reds have the perfect patina.


----------



## stfu

Pappa said:


> Forum Members Meet
> 
> Calvin500 and his Deacon (little bow tie) and Pappa
> South Carolina visits Arkansas


^ Fantastic


----------



## mcarthur

Pappa said:


> Forum Members Meet
> 
> Calvin500 and his Deacon (little bow tie) and Pappa
> South Carolina visits Arkansas


Thank you for sharing this picture


----------



## mcarthur

AS,
Nice looking attire


----------



## Reds & Tops

Pappa said:


> Forum Members Meet
> 
> Calvin500 and his Deacon (little bow tie) and Pappa
> South Carolina visits Arkansas


Sharp^! Thanks for sharing, great picture


----------



## Calvin500

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img216.imageshack.us/i/waywt.jpg/
> From Last Thursday


Nice. I have that watch from Target, too.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Mac & Calvin,

Thanks!


----------



## kevinbelt

Calvin500 said:


> Nice. I have that watch from Target, too.


I want that watch from Target, but the last time I was there they didn't have it. I'm disappointed; it's a nice watch.

-k


----------



## TDI GUY

Timex EZ Readers are relatively ubiquitous. Amazon should carry them, as well as any department store that sells Timex.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I should add that it can be on either a leather or metal band... Like TDI guy said, they aren't hard to find.


----------



## Reds & Tops

*A lot of patterns today...*

https://img166.imageshack.us/i/photo37c.jpg/

https://img213.imageshack.us/i/photo38w.jpg/

RLP Charcoal stripe suit
RLP shirt
RLP tie
BB Belt
BB argyles
Black Fleece saddles


----------



## TDI GUY

^More info on the suit, please. The roll and shoulders are superb.


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
Looking good


----------



## Reds & Tops

TDI GUY said:


> ^More info on the suit, please. The roll and shoulders are superb.


TDI - thank you very much! This is as basic as it gets, in RLP terms. Polo calls this their BSR (basic stock replenishment) model. It's made by Corneliani, and I purchased it while working their in college. I believe they call it the Polo II model. It also comes in plain gray, navy, & navy stripe. They usually make a few seasonal variations as well.



mcarthur said:


> R&T,
> Looking good


Thank you, Uncle!


----------



## dks202

*AE*

Today is Allen Edmonds Byron day. Chili. pics later.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Last day at the office.

Press Sack Blazer
BB White with Light Blue windowpane OCBD
Ellie's Patchwork Seersucker Bow
PRL Mock Croc belt
PRL Khaki Flat Front
Alden for BB LHS
Timex on Central #1

I'll upload a picture later.


----------



## altan321

Hickey Freeman Wool Cashmere Jacket (This came off as soon as I went outside this afternoon:icon_smile <Eagle2250 pointed out my button gaffe--ack!>
Blue BB OBCD Shirt
Kilgour, French& Stanbury Tie Green with Navy/Grey
J.Crew Broken in Classic Fit Chinos
Cole Haan Doherty oxfords/tan

_Comments welcomed on fit_. 

This is a 42s with the sleeves lengthened. Most tailors and salespeople tell me that I am a 42R (long upper body and short lower). Actually, the only exception is Brooks for a Madison fit suit that said a short would be better.

 All pants except jeans are always too baggy and have to be slimmed down. These chinos could be shortened a touch, but I think the fit is ok, but I welcome a reality check. Think the classic fit is the J.Crew slim fit.

I'm not sure if it's how I'm holding my arms or if the jacket sleeves are still too short, but I'm showing a lot of sleeve. Shirt size is usually a 15.5 34/35, not slimfit.

Oh yeah. I NEED a pocket square.


----------



## devils143

Quality stuff, AS. Enjoy your last summer break! Being worked to near fatality after college isn't too fun.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thanks Devils.

I mean that both sincerely and facetiously. :icon_smile_wink:

Yes, reality continues to rear its ugly head over the horizon line and into an ever rising sky...


----------



## eagle2250

altan321 said:


> Hickey Freeman Wool Cashmere Jacket (This came off as soon as I went outside this afternoon:icon_smile
> Blue BB OBCD Shirt
> Kilgour, French& Stanbury Tie Green with Navy/Grey
> J.Crew Broken in Classic Fit Chinos
> Cole Haan Doherty oxfords/tan
> 
> _Comments welcomed on fit_.
> 
> This is a 42s with the sleeves lengthened. Most tailors and salespeople tell me that I am a 42R (long upper body and short lower). Actually, the only exception is Brooks for a Madison fit suit that said a short would be better.
> 
> All pants except jeans are always too baggy and have to be slimmed down. These chinos could be shortened a touch, but I think the fit is ok, but I welcome a reality check. Think the classic fit is the J.Crew slim fit.
> 
> I'm not sure if it's how I'm holding my arms or if the jacket sleeves are still too short, but I'm showing a lot of sleeve. Shirt size is usually a 15.5 34/35, not slimfit.
> 
> Oh yeah. I NEED a pocket square.


While I think your combination of colors and patterns works well, the gorge on your jacket seems overly exaggerated. Try buttoning the first button and leave the second , unbuttoned! Also, as you noted, you might want to rethink wearing a wool/cashmere jacket in the waning days of July. A good look though...thanks for sharing it.


----------



## altan321

eagle2250 said:


> While I think your combination of colors and patterns works well, the gorge on your jacket seems overly exaggerated. Try buttoning the first button and leave the second , unbuttoned! Also, as you noted, you might want to rethink wearing a wool/cashmere jacket in the waning days of July. A good look though...thanks for sharing it.


A very kind reply. It must have been VERY early before coffee for me to have buttoned it that way. Here's a pic I took previously with it buttoned the right way. Didn't like the background and redid it and must have had a brain lapse in between.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

[/QUOTE]

Something looks off - like you have really short legs. Does anyone else notice this?


----------



## Pentheos

Something looks off - like you have really short legs. Does anyone else notice this?[/quote]

He might have short legs. Or we could talk about his clothes:

I think your pants are about 2-3 inches too long. The cuff break is broken.

The jacket length is fine, but it appears to be one to two sizes too large. Have you recently lost a lot of weight?


----------



## Pentheos

kitonbrioni said:


> Rowdy hoodie
> Borrelli shirt
> Brioni pant
> Brioni belt
> Zegna socks
> Gucci cologne
> Piaget watch


Leather hoodies _slay_ me.


----------



## altan321

Pentheos said:


> Something looks off - like you have really short legs. Does anyone else notice this?


_*Jacket open so legs show. I've been told that my upper body is long and the lower is short. *_*
*
Or we could talk about his clothes:

I think your pants are about 2-3 inches too long. The cuff break is broken.
* I was hoping I could get away. Guess not*
The jacket length is fine, but it appears to be one to two sizes too large. Have you recently lost a lot of weight?[/QUOTE]
_*I've lost about 70 lbs since last November BUT this jacket was bought two weeks ago! I can't have lost more than 5 lbs since then.

I have a tendency to buy things that are still too big. My stomach is still bigger than I'd like. The shoulders are all me, not the jacket. Back for alterations.*_


----------



## mcarthur

Altan,
congratulations on your achievement


----------



## Pentheos

altan321 said:


> _*Jacket open so legs show. I've been told that my upper body is long and the lower is short. *_
> Or we could talk about his clothes:
> 
> I think your pants are about 2-3 inches too long. The cuff break is broken.
> * I was hoping I could get away. Guess not*
> The jacket length is fine, but it appears to be one to two sizes too large. Have you recently lost a lot of weight?


_*I've lost about 70 lbs since last November BUT this jacket was bought two weeks ago! I can't have lost more than 5 lbs since then.

I have a tendency to buy things that are still too big. My stomach is still bigger than I'd like. The shoulders are all me, not the jacket. Back for alterations.*_[/quote]

Congratulations on the weight loss.

I'd say you could go one size down on the jacket, perhaps two. I think you could even profit from a little waist suppression. Show off your achievement!


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Or maybe pick your pants up. I notice your pants reach just your first button. Generally, they should fall in the middle of the two.


----------



## inq89

altan321 said:


> _*I've lost about 70 lbs since last November BUT this jacket was bought two weeks ago! I can't have lost more than 5 lbs since then.
> 
> I have a tendency to buy things that are still too big. My stomach is still bigger than I'd like. The shoulders are all me, not the jacket. Back for alterations.*_


I think it's your shoulders that give away the plus size of the jacket. The pads seem to go past your natural shoulder ends.


----------



## altan321

inquirer89 said:


> I think it's your shoulders that give away the plus size of the jacket. The pads seem to go past your natural shoulder ends.


All this feedback is VERY helpful. Not to belabor the point, but it's obvious to me the jacket is just too dang big. I tried pulling the pants up as far as one of the posters suggested, but that's not uncomfortable in several ways.

I've been hesitant to get many alterations done because I'm still losing a bit, I've been hoping by August to be at a goal weight and get everything I'm keeping taken in but it looks like the losing process may can on a bit longer, so I may wind up doing this piecemeal and not picking up too many new things until I'm confident I'm at a stable weight/size.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

https://img194.imageshack.us/i/54691970.jpg/https://g.imageshack.us/img194/54691970.jpg/1/


----------



## Pentheos

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Or maybe pick your pants up. I notice your pants reach just your first button. Generally, they should fall in the middle of the two.


Because pulling his pants up will make his jacket look smaller?


----------



## Pentheos

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/54691970.jpg/


I never noticed this before, but the scrap-seersucker bows from Ellie have the stripes all set at deliberately odd angles. Such attention to detail!


----------



## randomdude

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/54691970.jpg/


Hmmm, love the bowtie obviously but I don't like it with this strongly-patterned shirt. I think it would be better with a white or blue OCBD so that the bowtie is the center of attention.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Pentheos said:


> Because pulling his pants up will make his jacket look smaller?


No, did I say that? Consider Intro to Logic.


----------



## Pentheos

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> No, did I say that? Consider Intro to Logic.


You really got me! Zing!

Welcome to my ignore list.


----------



## Jovan

altan321 said:


> All this feedback is VERY helpful. Not to belabor the point, but it's obvious to me the jacket is just too dang big. I tried pulling the pants up as far as one of the posters suggested, but that's *not uncomfortable* in several ways.


Did you just mean uncomfortable? You don't need a super high rise for your height, but an inch higher would be fine. In my experience though, high rise is more comfortable since they hang from a softer part of your body and aren't digging into your hips.

I think if the jacket body were a little shorter, it would help balance out things a bit. Of course, you'd probably have to go the custom route to do that. Shortening jacket bodies can be tricky since it can throw off the buttoning height. I also agree with the other posters that some waist suppression would help a good deal.

Do consider getting those trousers hemmed shorter.


----------



## Calvin500

randomdude said:


> Hmmm, love the bowtie obviously but I don't like it with this strongly-patterned shirt. I think it would be better with a white or blue OCBD so that the bowtie is the center of attention.


When I've worn the patch seersucker bow myself I've paired it with a solid oxford. This particular tie is bizarre because it's clearly got the GTH thing going on, but at the same time---because the seersucker is a rather pale fabric---it doesn't _scream_. One would never think it possible to hear the words "Oh, I _just now_ noticed that you have a multi-color, patchwork seersucker bow tie on. Wow!" - but the reality is that it is possible, oddly enough, with this tie.

AS--what are folks at work and around town saying about the tie? Thanks for wearing and posting pics! Your bow pairs indisputably well with the leather interior of your car!


----------



## altan321

Typo-- I had wanted to write _uncomfortable_. I've been used to wearing pants at the hips. Those pants are actually up higher than I used to wear them. Since I wore things low, I avoided pants with a higher rise. Guess I've got to rethink that now. Thanks!



Jovan said:


> Did you just mean uncomfortable?
> 
> You don't need a super high rise for your height, but an inch higher would be fine. In my experience though, high rise is more comfortable since they hang from a softer part of your body and aren't digging into your hips.
> 
> I think if the jacket body were a little shorter, it would help balance out things a bit. Of course, you'd probably have to go the custom route to do that. Shortening jacket bodies can be tricky since it can throw off the buttoning height. I also agree with the other posters that some waist suppression would help a good deal.
> 
> Do consider getting those trousers hemmed shorter.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Calvin500 said:


> When I've worn the patch seersucker bow myself I've paired it with a solid oxford. This particular tie is bizarre because it's clearly got the GTH thing going on, but at the same time---because the seersucker is a rather pale fabric---it doesn't _scream_. One would never think it possible to hear the words "Oh, I _just now_ noticed that you have a multi-color, patchwork seersucker bow tie on. Wow!" - but the reality is that it is possible, oddly enough, with this tie.
> 
> AS--what are folks at work and around town saying about the tie? Thanks for wearing and posting pics! Your bow pairs indisputably well with the leather interior of your car!





randomdude said:


> Hmmm, love the bowtie obviously but I don't like it with this strongly-patterned shirt. I think it would be better with a white or blue OCBD so that the bowtie is the center of attention.


I agree that the bow is better with solid ocbd's and my first two wearings were with white and blue shirts. However, I didn't really think too much about the pairing yesterday, I just kind of grabbed both and put them in my gym bag. I've kept a navy emblematic in my car in case I ever decide I'm uncomfortable with a pairing, but it seemed fine, albeit bold, yesterday. Another thing I think I've succeeded in doing all summer is learning to wear a bow nonchalantly. While I like that they are different, I simply prefer wearing them because I don't have to worry about wearing some tiny 4iH because I'm a tall guy without tall ties... That and they don't flap all over the place running to and from Commerce.

Those at the small office where I interned are accustomed to see me donning a bow, but I still received one "I love that tie, man." I also received a number of smiles as I went about my day, including an unexpected farewell from the two young ladies who work the front desk at my gym (I normally rush out of the door as I'm running late without a goodbye.)


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img509.imageshack.us/i/photo40p.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/photo41b.jpg/

RLP suit
Vineyard Vines OCBD, pink uni stripe
RLP emblematic tie
BB Belt
BB socks
RLP tassels


----------



## smujd

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img194.imageshack.us/i/54691970.jpg/


Wow! :aportnoy:


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img509.imageshack.us/i/photo40p.jpg/
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/photo41b.jpg/
> 
> RLP suit
> Vineyard Vines OCBD, pink uni stripe
> RLP emblematic tie
> BB Belt
> BB socks
> RLP tassels


nice looking attire
consider hanging your pictures


----------



## stfu

mcarthur said:


> consider hanging your pictures


I laughed.


----------



## Ron_A

Back from vacation, back in "uniform."


















Navy Suit
BB Shirt
LE Tie
BB Brown Belt Strap w/ RL Engine-turned Buckle
Alden Shell Tassel Loafers


----------



## Calvin500

stfu said:


> I laughed.


Me too.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire
> consider hanging your pictures


Thanks, Mac.

For what it's worth - the girl who sat at my desk prior to me left that picture here. I just need to get rid of it!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Yesterday--father/daughter day in Chicago (Lunch at Berghoff, Art Institute, stroll up Michigan Avenue):
BB OCBD--pink
LLB twills, usual specs--sage
BB surcingle--navy
PRL crew socks--navy
LLB mocs
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 nvay blazer, hunter/red silk print PS--left in car due to heat/humidity.

The Michigan Avenue walk included a pit stop at the BB location at 713; Monica Fair, the store manager, and I had a chance to catch up on mutual friends. A gracious lady--definitely worth taking the time and effort to make her acquaintance.

Today--working at home:
PRL pique golfer--burgundy
LLB Khaki poplin shorts
Army-issue black web belt, brass buckle
Gokey/Orvis mocs

Enjoy the rest of the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Ron_A

^ HBS, I'm glad that you had a nice visit to Chicago.


----------



## Calvin500

Okay, I've gotten lazy with the uploads and posts. Here's the last week-and-a-half or so:























































And my first time wearing a SS suit today. Obviously not entirely thrilled with this JAB, but happy about the price. Eventually I'll go for a more traditional cut and shoulders.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Good stuff. Especially the very nice use of blazer with stone (or white?) khakis and bucks.


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> ^ HBS, I'm glad that you had a nice visit to Chicago.


Definitely so! While I miss the expansive dining space of yesteryear's Berghoff, my daughter and I had a lovely meal (the kitchen was able to cook around her food allergies), and the Art Institute--what's there not to like?

I attended the Roosevelt University Lawyers Assistant Course about 28 years ago, and stayed over Mon-Fri; I acquired my love of the Windy City back then.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thanks, Smujd!

Ron and Calvin, nice outfits.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin - great selection of trad wear. Looking very sharp.


----------



## Calvin500

AS, Joe, Reds---thank you.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img106.imageshack.us/i/photo43.jpg/

https://img75.imageshack.us/i/photo42.jpg/

RLP Navy B
J Crew Broadcloth, red stripe
RLP Tie, sailboat print
RLP Tropical wool pant
BB Belt
Cotton Argyles
Weejuns


----------



## stfu

Calvin500 said:


> Okay, I've gotten lazy with the uploads and posts. Here's the last week-and-a-half or so:


I like the rainbow shirt, but the top hat is a little over the top for you.


----------



## Calvin500

stfu said:


> I like the rainbow shirt, but the top hat is a little over the top for you.


I generally stretch the bounds of trad when assuming my other life as a confectioner.


----------



## randomdude

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img106.imageshack.us/i/photo43.jpg/
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/i/photo42.jpg/
> 
> RLP Navy B
> J Crew Broadcloth, red stripe
> RLP Tie, sailboat print
> RLP Tropical wool pant
> BB Belt
> Cotton Argyles
> Weejuns


Don't like the tie. Somewhere on this message board in the past someone said that emblematics should only be small and repeat on the tie regularly like this. I agree!


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
PDC jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Timberland boots
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## CMDC

Nothing terribly exciting going on here...too hot for a jacket. Normally I'd pair this w/ a BB khaki sack I have.

BB pinpoint ocbd
BB tie
JCrew seersucker pants
AE MacNeils


----------



## Reds & Tops

randomdude said:


> Don't like the tie. Somewhere on this message board in the past someone said that emblematics should only be small and repeat on the tie regularly like this. I agree!


To each his own, a wise man once said.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img106.imageshack.us/i/photo43.jpg/
> 
> https://img75.imageshack.us/i/photo42.jpg/
> 
> RLP Navy B
> J Crew Broadcloth, red stripe
> RLP Tie, sailboat print
> RLP Tropical wool pant
> BB Belt
> Cotton Argyles
> Weejuns


Everything fits and looks well done. The tie . . . is in poor taste.


----------



## Andy Roo

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> The tie . . . is in poor taste.


It certainly is. I like it a _lot._


----------



## Joe Beamish

The tie -- I'm not sure about it being in "poor taste" -- but a superior effect might be gotten by pairing it with an off-white linen jacket or similar, admittedly in a much different setting. With an OCBD.

Good marks for boldness, though


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Back from vacation, back in "uniform."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Suit
> BB Shirt
> LE Tie
> BB Brown Belt Strap w/ RL Engine-turned Buckle
> Alden Shell Tassel Loafers


Welcome back from vacation! nice looking attire and I like your tassels


----------



## kevinbelt

TDI GUY said:


> Timex EZ Readers are relatively ubiquitous. Amazon should carry them, as well as any department store that sells Timex.


Sorry for the delayed reaction here; been busy. That was my impression, too, which is why I was so surprised my Target didn't have it. The day after you posted this, though, I went to the Target by where I work and they had a whole slew. But now I'm waiting for my paycheck.

Also, for the sake of posterity, I should note that I tucked my shirt in after taking the photo on Sunday.

-k


----------



## Ron_A

^ Thanks, Uncle and AS.


----------



## Ron_A

I kind of like R&T's sailboat tie...I don't know that I'd wear it, but I certainly wouldn't go so far as to say it's in bad taste.


----------



## Calvin500

Yesterday. Huge lapels and longish sleeves on this jacket. Oh well.
























Today.


----------



## Pappa

*Good Stuff*

Calvin500---

Good looking stuff!!

We have had relief from the humid Arkansas swelter, good rains!

Rev. Pappa
Pappa's Beer Church
LA(Lower Arkansas)


----------



## Reds & Tops

Ron_A said:


> I kind of like R&T's sailboat tie...I don't know that I'd wear it, but I certainly wouldn't go so far as to say it's in bad taste.


Thank you, Ron. I'm a fan.


----------



## mysharona

Jacket by Southwick
OCBD by David Taylor
Vintage silk tie by Christian Dior
T&Co. tiebar
CK belt
Claiborne trousers
Merona socks
CK suede wingtips
Rolex Yacht Master


----------



## KCKclassic

Sharp look there, mysharona.....and nice Tom Waits quote as well!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Varvatos pant
NM belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mysharona

KCKclassic said:


> Sharp look there, mysharona.....and nice Tom Waits quote as well!


Tom's the man!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I like that Southwick.

Nice to see you on this side, MySharona.

Andy,

Looking good in the Blazer and Reds!


----------



## mysharona

AdamsSutherland said:


> I like that Southwick.
> 
> Nice to see you on this side, MySharona.


Thank you sir!


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Well-done Calvin. Only suggestion would be to shorten the faded green pants slightly.


----------



## Calvin500

mysharona - very nicely put together.

AS and Pappa--thank you.



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Well-done Calvin. Only suggestion would be to shorten the faded green pants slightly.


Thank you. You're certainly right about the greens. Mrs. Calvin hemmed them for me at one point, but I mustn't have been standing up straight or wearing them at the waist correctly when she measured. They're actually just too darn big overall. I pulled them out since I'm at a post-vacation high ebb in my weight fluctuation.

By the way, Ellie's got some new striped bow ties up on her webpage: elliesbowties.com


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Armani pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Beefeater

mysharona & calvin: good looks gentlemen. I have a pair of greens as well and enjoy them in the summer (though the wife has other thoughts).


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
Great shirt!

Myshrona, I have a identical pair of suede wingtips from BB (bought on the cheap from ebay).


----------



## TDI GUY

Brownshoe-
The clothes are nice and all, but its the aluminum folding chair that really completes the look. Nicely done.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

I'm of the opinion that short pants are silly if one is over twenty one (or after college, whichever comes first).


----------



## Desk Jockey

Andy Roo said:


> It certainly is. I like it a _lot._


I guess you could even say it's extremely vulgar, couldn't you?

Fun tie, Reds.


----------



## Pale Male

*Reds & Tops looks SMASHING!*

Only the Mullahs think "Trad" means "mummified" & "constipated" -- but see how difficult it is to have a Personal Sense of Style these days. Let's sing a song of diversity as we worship conformity.

Can you tell that I miss DocHolliday?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tessabit tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Kiton monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

BS,
New York Post headline-Gentleman on a queens roof top


----------



## hbs midwest

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> I'm of the opinion that short pants are silly if one is over twenty one (or after college, whichever comes first).


...And I trust that is your personal opinion.:icon_smile_big:

Have a great week!

hbs


----------



## Beefeater

Brownshoe said:


>


Awesome.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Brownshoe,

Rooftops can't be beat and I like the Gant madras s/s. I found a handful while thrifting this past week but decided I look a bit silly in them. Still a bit too young, I think.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Desk Jockey said:


> I guess you could even say it's extremely vulgar, couldn't you?
> 
> Fun tie, Reds.





Pale Male said:


> Only the Mullahs think "Trad" means "mummified" & "constipated" -- but see how difficult it is to have a Personal Sense of Style these days. Let's sing a song of diversity as we worship conformity.
> 
> Can you tell that I miss DocHolliday?


Thank you both, gentlemen. Fight the mullahs.


----------



## Calvin500

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> I'm of the opinion that short pants are silly if one is over twenty one (or after college, whichever comes first).


How many people actually graduate college before turning 21?


----------



## Brownshoe

TDI GUY said:


> Brownshoe-
> The clothes are nice and all, but its the aluminum folding chair that really completes the look. Nicely done.


First class all the way, Baby.

Thanks all--and Mr. Foot, I agree with you, but who am I to deny the world such gorgeous gams?


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img512.imageshack.us/i/photo45w.jpg/

https://img197.imageshack.us/i/photo46r.jpg/

RLP Suit
RLP Tattersal shirt
RLP Tie, emblematic sharks
Peal & Co shoes


----------



## Andy Roo

Desk Jockey said:


> I guess you could even say it's extremely vulgar, couldn't you?
> 
> Fun tie, Reds.


The tie is no more ridiculous than life itself.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Calvin500 said:


> How many people actually graduate college before turning 21?


Well, between what years would you like to look at?

It can't _actually_ be that rare. I graduated 2 months before my 21st birthday in fact. I'm sure the numbers are over a million.


----------



## Calvin500

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Well, between what years would you like to look at?
> 
> It can't _actually_ be that rare. I graduated 2 months before my 21st birthday in fact. I'm sure the numbers are over a million.


It was my way of suggesting that your "whichever comes first" calculus made an otherwise silly prohibition sillier still.

I move we amend your legislation to read that those over 21 or college grads (whichever comes first) may not wear shorts _unless they refer to them as "short pants"._


----------



## rabidawg

I second the motion.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

As long as we're being pretentiously stuffy, I prefer "truncated trousers."


----------



## Brownshoe

"Pantlets?"


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

See I take the other route and refer to pants as "long shorts".


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> See I take the other route and refer to pants as "long shorts".


I'm with you, Thom. More "ironic"


----------



## TMMKC

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img512.imageshack.us/i/photo45w.jpg/
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/photo46r.jpg/
> 
> RLP Suit
> RLP Tattersal shirt
> RLP Tie, emblematic sharks
> Peal & Co shoes


Well done, R&T...very well done.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Looking good Reds. I like the suit.


----------



## Reds & Tops

TMMKC said:


> Well done, R&T...very well done.





AdamsSutherland said:


> Looking good Reds. I like the suit.


Thank you gentlemen.

TM - that is a wonderful quote. Been some time since I've heard/seen that.

AS, I wish I purchased more of these suits. They've gone from $895 to $1295 in a matter of 4 years. Amazing...~45% increase.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM shirt
Earl jean
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Bulgari cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## altan321

*How's the fit?*

Hope this is better than last week's khakis that were too long and jacket that was too big. Trying to learn, so comments appreciated.

Blazer: Racquet Club for Mac Hugh, the Unversity Shop, Ridgewood, NJ (Wimbledon Collection;_ Approved by the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club _reads the label Wimbledon buttons on blazer)
Shirt: BB BD
Tie: Charvet (everybody loved this one today)
John Varvatos belt
Lands End Khakis that have had the legs taken in and shortened. Looks like I should have ironed/pressed these, too.
Generic Socks
Anitca Cuoieria penny loafers


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

There seems something off. It is 100x better than the general public though. Maybe he would do better with pleats and cuffs?


----------



## Reds & Tops

altan321 said:


> Hope this is better than last week's khakis that were too long and jacket that was too big. Trying to learn, so comments appreciated.
> 
> Blazer: Racquet Club for Mac Hugh, the Unversity Shop, Ridgewood, NJ (Wimbledon Collection;_ Approved by the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club _reads the label Wimbledon buttons on blazer)
> Shirt: BB BD
> Tie: Charvet (everybody loved this one today)
> John Varvatos belt
> Lands End Khakis that have had the legs taken in and shortened. Looks like I should have ironed/pressed these, too.
> Generic Socks
> Anitca Cuoieria penny loafers


Altan - good foundation here. I think you need to go a size down in your jacket. If my guess is right, go from the 46 reg to a 44 reg. The edge of the jacket appears to be hanging over your shoulder a bit, and the overall length seems a tab long.

You're not a big guy, I'd definitely recommend going to your local purveyor of fine(ish) menswear and trying a size down. It's worth a shot.

I also agree re: cuffs.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## altan321

Thanks for the advice. Think I found a great local tailor who comes back from vacation next week : )

Actually, the jacket is unmarked, but I am pretty sure it is a 42S.



Reds & Tops said:


> Altan - good foundation here. I think you need to go a size down in your jacket. If my guess is right, go from the 46 reg to a 44 reg. The edge of the jacket appears to be hanging over your shoulder a bit, and the overall length seems a tab long.
> 
> You're not a big guy, I'd definitely recommend going to your local purveyor of fine(ish) menswear and trying a size down. It's worth a shot.
> 
> I also agree re: cuffs.
> 
> Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Cowtown

R&T,

Great looking combo.


----------



## Reds & Tops

altan321 said:


> Thanks for the advice. Think I found a great local tailor who comes back from vacation next week : )
> 
> Actually, the jacket is unmarked, but I am pretty sure it is a 42S.


My size-by-eyeballing skills have seriously declined over the years...

Whose make is that jacket?


----------



## Zon Jr.

I don't know if cuffs are necessary. Good strong creases would provide vertical interest that might make your legs look more in proportion.


----------



## Calvin500

I don't know what provoked me to throw these awkward saddles on. I thrifted them dirt cheap in the fall, and never felt comfortable with how they looked with, well...anything. And here it is the dead of summer and I'm wearing them? They're Bass--so the quality is decent. But what on earth do they go with?

Oh well; I was holed up in the office the entire day.

Also threw this bow on for Ellie's biz. I think this might be one of my favorite of the madras to date. There's only 3 available; 2 if I stake a claim for one myself.


----------



## altan321

Reds & Tops said:


> My size-by-eyeballing skills have seriously declined over the years...
> 
> Whose make is that jacket?


The label says Racquet Club. According to another poster on AAAC, they used to supply jackets to Dillard's department stores and the small independent men's shops that seem to have disappeared. This was thrifted and the tag inside says July 1992


----------



## TweedyDon

altan321 said:


> Hope this is better than last week's khakis that were too long and jacket that was too big. Trying to learn, so comments appreciated.
> 
> Blazer: Racquet Club for Mac Hugh, the Unversity Shop, Ridgewood, NJ (Wimbledon Collection;_ Approved by the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club _reads the label Wimbledon buttons on blazer)
> Shirt: BB BD
> Tie: Charvet (everybody loved this one today)
> John Varvatos belt
> Lands End Khakis that have had the legs taken in and shortened. Looks like I should have ironed/pressed these, too.
> Generic Socks
> Anitca Cuoieria penny loafers


That's a great tie! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## redmanca

Andy, I really love that. The socks and the shoes are great. I think you should wear the shoes much more often. Very jealous. 

Conor


----------



## Calvin500

redmanca said:


> Andy, I really love that. The socks and the shoes are great. I think you should wear the shoes much more often. Very jealous.
> 
> Conor


Well, Ellie thinks they're cool, too. If everyone else casts their vote against me/them, I'll send them up the road to you and you can wear them to your heart's content!

I like the idea of them; just not convinced I like _them_ yet. But can be convinced.

Thanks, Conor.


----------



## Pentheos

altan321 said:


> Hope this is better than last week's khakis that were too long and jacket that was too big. Trying to learn, so comments appreciated.
> 
> Blazer: Racquet Club for Mac Hugh, the Unversity Shop, Ridgewood, NJ (Wimbledon Collection;_ Approved by the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club _reads the label Wimbledon buttons on blazer)
> Shirt: BB BD
> Tie: Charvet (everybody loved this one today)
> John Varvatos belt
> Lands End Khakis that have had the legs taken in and shortened. Looks like I should have ironed/pressed these, too.
> Generic Socks
> Anitca Cuoieria penny loafers


Looking better. Some things to consider:

Pocket square.
Smaller & shorter jacket. The sleeves are good; the body seems too long.
Pants could be a hair shorter. Half inch?
An iron.
The four-in-hand could be a bit looser.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Cowtown said:


> R&T,
> 
> Great looking combo.


Thanks, Cowtown.



Calvin500 said:


> I don't know what provoked me to throw these awkward saddles on. I thrifted them dirt cheap in the fall, and never felt comfortable with how they looked with, well...anything. And here it is the dead of summer and I'm wearing them? They're Bass--so the quality is decent. But what on earth do they go with?
> 
> Oh well; I was holed up in the office the entire day.


That money clip is amazing...a friend wears a a horsebit one styled in the same way. I love it.

Calvin, your character makes this outfit. Well done.


----------



## smujd

Calvin500 said:


> I don't know what provoked me to throw these awkward saddles on. I thrifted them dirt cheap in the fall, and never felt comfortable with how they looked with, well...anything. And here it is the dead of summer and I'm wearing them? They're Bass--so the quality is decent. But what on earth do they go with?
> 
> Oh well; I was holed up in the office the entire day.
> 
> Also threw this bow on for Ellie's biz. I think this might be one of my favorite of the madras to date. There's only 3 available; 2 if I stake a claim for one myself.


Excellent shoes.

Love the bow tie, but it just doesn't work with that shirt (too busy, maybe?).


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img20.imageshack.us/i/photo50z.jpg/

https://img35.imageshack.us/i/photo48j.jpg/

RLP suit
RLP micro gingham shirt
RLP tie
BB Belt
BB socks
Polo tassel loafers

Thanks all, for the kind words lately.


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> That money clip is amazing...a friend wears a a horsebit one styled in the same way. I love it.
> 
> Calvin, your character makes this outfit. Well done.


Reds,

It's actually a tie bar. I bought it at the Vespa dealership in Charlotte, figuring that after spending tons on repairing my Vespa, another $20 (half price!) on a pewter Vespa tie bar was nothing.

My character, eh?! You're giving me a big head. Some very sharp ensembles yourself, lately. I like today's tie.

Smujd,

The shirt was just the one I happened to have on. But it doesn't seem too busy to me. The patterns are of a different scale, and the shirt basically looks blue from more than 2 feet away, where the tie is white-based.

Of course I could be bringing in the minority report here. Thanks for the compliments, and feedback, though.

Cheers,
C


----------



## stfu

altan321 said:


> Trying to learn, so comments appreciated.


You've received some great feedback. Definitely size down in the coat. You look roughly the same size as me, although shorter. Try a 41?

Now, I'll try not to go too far off topic. I lost significant weight at one point, which causes two issues: 
One, you wear your clothes larger than you should out of 'habit'. I think you are addressing this just fine, keep going.
Two, depending on how (and how quickly) you have lost said weight, your body shape changes dramtically. For example, proportionally more of the weight may be gone from your neck, face, arms and legs than the torso. This adds complexity to getting the fit of clothing dialed in. Plus, though you may 'look' quite thin, you may still ahve a difficult to accomodate shape.

Lastly, two comments on photography, a topic on which I am the farthest thing from an expert. Try shooting from a lower angle. We might be getting a distorted torso view. Also, resist the urge to stiffen up. Since we are commenting on natural fit of clothing, look natural.

I base those photographic observations in particular on AP and Patrick and Andy's typical great camera shots, not any particular apptitude on my own part.

Hope some of the above was helpful.

P.S. consider a pocket square.


----------



## longwing

altan321 said:


> Hope this is better than last week's khakis that were too long and jacket that was too big. Trying to learn, so comments appreciated.
> 
> Blazer: Racquet Club for Mac Hugh, the Unversity Shop, Ridgewood, NJ (Wimbledon Collection;_ Approved by the All England Lawn Tennis and Croquet Club _reads the label Wimbledon buttons on blazer)
> Shirt: BB BD
> Tie: Charvet (everybody loved this one today)
> John Varvatos belt
> Lands End Khakis that have had the legs taken in and shortened. Looks like I should have ironed/pressed these, too.
> Generic Socks
> Anitca Cuoieria penny loafers


I'm a believer that a blazer needs creased pants. There are more casual jackets that are better suited to chinos. With the addition of a crease you would look very sharp indeed.


----------



## Calvin500

LongWing said:


> I'm a believer that a blazer needs creased pants. There are more casual jackets that are better suited to chinos. With the addition of a crease you would look very sharp indeed.


That's a pretty good rule of thumb. I break it somewhat often. Perhaps I shouldn't. I can certainly use the slimming and talling effect of the crease.


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500: I love all your looks, even the one that is supposedly "busy." Somehow you make it work. 

Keeping cool up in Canada over the weekend. I forgot to pack a v-neck, unfortunately, so please don't ding me on that!



RLP madras shirt
J. Crew regular fit chinos, tapered and highwatered
Surplus web belt
Unseen: Florsheim (pre-1985) unlined burgundy penny loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Prada shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
NM pant
Brioni socks
MD belt
JL slip-ons
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## stfu

*St. FU two ways*

before work:

after work:


----------



## Joe Beamish

stfu -- Very nice.

Simple is what I like best. Simple, elegant, and sharp.


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> Calvin500: I love all your looks, even the one that is supposedly "busy." Somehow you make it work.


Jovan,

Well, thank you very much. You're looking sharp yourself above.


----------



## Naval Gent

stfu said:


> before work:
> 
> after work:


Nice classic look, stfu. I like creased khakis when wearing a coat and tie, though.

I notice lots of younger guys here eschew creases. Why is that?

Scott


----------



## stfu

Naval Gent said:


> Nice classic look, stfu. I like creased khakis when wearing a coat and tie, though.
> 
> I notice lots of younger guys here eschew creases. Why is that?
> 
> Scott


Thanks for the feedback Scott. My explanation:

I know many here are not going to want to hear this, but I eschew creases unless they are pressed (or 'faux woven'  ) in for me.

Since I launder my own cotton goods, well, they rarely get creased. I should be better about this.


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500 said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Well, thank you very much. You're looking sharp yourself above.


You are welcome, and thanks!


----------



## Jovan

Naval Gent said:


> Nice classic look, stfu. I like creased khakis when wearing a coat and tie, though.
> 
> I notice lots of younger guys here eschew creases. Why is that?
> 
> Scott





stfu said:


> Thanks for the feedback Scott. My explanation:
> 
> I know many here are not going to want to hear this, but I eschew creases unless they are pressed (or 'faux woven'  ) in for me.
> 
> Since I launder my own cotton goods, well, they rarely get creased. I should be better about this.


I believe most of the "trads" here -- young and old alike -- tend toward broken in, un-ironed, plain front chinos with turn-ups. The argument is that they look casual and relaxed.


----------



## Naval Gent

Jovan said:


> I believe most of the "trads" here -- young and old alike -- tend toward broken in, un-ironed, plain front chinos with turn-ups. The argument is that they look casual and relaxed.


I guess that's my point. Casual and relaxed is fine for lounging around in a polo, or a button-down and sweater. Coat and tie requires something a bit sharper, at least among my reference group.

Carry on,

Scott


----------



## TDI GUY

Naval Gent said:


> I guess that's my point. Casual and relaxed is fine for lounging around in a polo, or a button-down and sweater. Coat and tie requires something a bit sharper, at least among my reference group.
> 
> Carry on,
> 
> Scott


I tend to agree, which is why I don't wear Bills with coat and tie (and why I spent a long time trying to find dressier khakis). Many around here pull the look off, but I certainly can't.

I should add that I think STFU looks great, and the before/after pics are priceless, capturing an experience I know all too well.


----------



## TDI GUY

Jovan said:


> Calvin500: I love all your looks, even the one that is supposedly "busy." Somehow you make it work.
> 
> Keeping cool up in Canada over the weekend. I forgot to pack a v-neck, unfortunately, so please don't ding me on that!
> 
> RLP madras shirt
> J. Crew regular fit chinos, tapered and highwatered
> Surplus web belt
> Unseen: Florsheim (pre-1985) unlined burgundy penny loafers


This is great.


----------



## Jack1425

Agreed! Jovan, great look I love it although I don't think I can pull it off well myself.. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Naval Gent said:


> I guess that's my point. Casual and relaxed is fine for lounging around in a polo, or a button-down and sweater. Coat and tie requires something a bit sharper, at least among my reference group.
> 
> Carry on,
> 
> Scott


Good point. I'm not sure how I feel about this, personally. I wonder if uncreased, yet ironed chinos would look better.



TDI GUY said:


> I tend to agree, which is why I don't wear Bills with coat and tie (and why I spent a long time trying to find dressier khakis). Many around here pull the look off, but I certainly can't.
> 
> I should add that I think STFU looks great, and the before/after pics are priceless, capturing an experience I know all too well.


I think he looks great as well, but I'm not quite sure why. Perhaps the minimal/no break makes them appear cleaner and thus more fit for blazer wearage? (Don't poke fun at my made-up phrases!)

In any case, I certainly hope battle lines aren't drawn over this like that one thread we all know of. To paraphrase all 37 pages: "I have a different opinion." "Your opinion is wrong." "But nobody else cares." "This forum sucks now because of you!" :icon_smile_big:



TDI GUY said:


> This is great.


Thanks! I wish I had pictures that showed the high-watered chinos so I could get some criticism on those. They aren't quite ankle high; closer to what Mannix was recently wearing than "Take Ivy." Still experimenting...


----------



## Naval Gent

Jovan said:


> In any case, I certainly hope battle lines aren't drawn over this like that one thread we all know of. To paraphrase all 37 pages: "I have a different opinion." "Your opinion is wrong." "But nobody else cares." "This forum sucks now because of you!" :icon_smile_big:...


Agreed. Who am I to tell anybody what to do? The genesis of my question was to see if there was some popular culture influence I wasn't aware of (...and I'm not aware of most of them). In my college days the pendulum was at the other end of the swing. Extreme starching was de rigueur. Donning khakis was something like sheathing yourself in cardboard. That seems a little silly now, but I'll never cancel my membership in the fore and aft creasing society.

Scott


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img16.imageshack.us/i/photo52p.jpg/

https://img25.imageshack.us/i/photo51n.jpg/

Southwick suit
RLP shirt
RLP tie
J Press belt
RLP socks
Peal & Co captoes


----------



## Jovan

I may have missed the mark a bit today. :icon_pale:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Jovan said:


> I may have missed the mark a bit today. :icon_pale:


Don't like^


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Reds and Tops - Well done.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin500 said:


>


very sharp collection of looks, Calvin



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Don't like^


William - it would be appreciated if you would provide at least a nugget or two as to why you "don't like". This forum is designed to teach. Some of your comments do little but incite.


----------



## Reds & Tops

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Reds and Tops - Well done.


Thank you, William. Fairly important meetings today, so I went for simple and dressy.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Well, Reds & Tops, let's examine the psychology of why people post pictures here. I reckon you do it because you are vain and want people to tell you you look good . Jovan knows enough about clothes to realize why someone wouldn't like that outfit ... tuck in shirt, pick up pants, change black polo. If he had worn a white shirt ocbd it would have looked very very good. He's got a great haircut though.


----------



## Reds & Tops

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Well, Reds & Tops, let's examine the psychology of why people post pictures here. I reckon you do it because you are vain and want people to tell you you look good . Jovan knows enough about clothes to realize why someone wouldn't like that outfit ... tuck in shirt, pick up pants, change black polo. If he had worn a white shirt ocbd it would have looked very very good. He's got a great haircut though.


I wasn't aware of there being a psychology to posting pictures here. As I said before, this a learning forum. We all want to look our best, and this forum helps many of us achieve that.

It might be my monitor, but Jovan's shirt is green. I for one prefer that shirts be un-tucked with shorts.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I'm with R&T, in my mind polo shirts are athletic wear, on par with tee shirts, and should be worn untucked.
Just my opinion and I'm sure many of you disagree for good reasons, but a tucked in polo reminds me the uniform at some strip mall store, or of men who invest the least possible amount of effort in dressing up and wear a tucked in polo and stain resistant dockers to restaurants and events that call for something more.

More importantly, what's Jovan doing with a tin of "Murray's"? Tile repair? I could never get the stuff pliable enough to put in my hair and what little I could get in took weeks to wash out.


----------



## Calvin500

How do you show off your silly belts if you don't tuck in your polo shirts? That was the primary motivation for me today.


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> I may have missed the mark a bit today. :icon_pale:


Jovan,

I like. Just one suggestion: your camera is a little bit too big for your body. Consider a slim-line camera.

Cheers.


----------



## mcarthur

RT,
Nice looking attire
I like your placement of your tie clip


----------



## Cowtown

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/photo52p.jpg/
> 
> https://img25.imageshack.us/i/photo51n.jpg/
> 
> Southwick suit
> RLP shirt
> RLP tie
> J Press belt
> RLP socks
> Peal & Co captoes


Great effort R&T. Which model of Southwick?


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

"I wasn't aware of there being a psychology to posting pictures here."

There is a psychological involvement with everything that involves the human being.


----------



## stfu

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> "I wasn't aware of there being a psychology to posting pictures here."
> 
> There is a psychological involvement with everything that involves the human being.


... which sometimes makes me question why you spend so much time here.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> RT,
> Nice looking attire
> I like your placement of your tie clip


Uncle, thank you. Another prime example of the knowledge provided by this forum.



Cowtown said:


> Great effort R&T. Which model of Southwick?


Thanks Cowtown. I'm not sure...it's a suit that I thrifted, and the tags are next to gone. It's from Allen Collins in West Hartford.



stfu said:


> ... which sometimes makes me question why you spend so much time here.


+1, though one could say that applies to all of us!!


----------



## domenico

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img512.imageshack.us/i/photo45w.jpg/
> 
> https://img197.imageshack.us/i/photo46r.jpg/
> 
> RLP Suit
> RLP Tattersal shirt
> RLP Tie, emblematic sharks
> Peal & Co shoes


Fine shirt.:icon_smile:


----------



## preppypauper

*Perfection!*

:icon_hailthee:


Reds & Tops said:


> https://img16.imageshack.us/i/photo52p.jpg/
> 
> Southwick suit
> RLP shirt
> RLP tie
> J Press belt
> RLP socks
> Peal & Co captoes


Everyone talks about the versatility of a navy suit, but you can't beat a good ol' charcoal grey suit. Appropriate whenever a suit is called for. Very professional. In my humble opinion, I would say with that tie (dusty rose in the photo?), it's a little dressier and formal than with a repp tie.


----------



## preppypauper

*Good to go*



Jovan said:


> I may have missed the mark a bit today. :icon_pale:


You look great - classic east coast preppy, or am I missing some minutia of trad detail? You look like you ready for drinks at a country club, or yachting (if you switch out the penny loafers for Topsiders I suppose).


----------



## Duck

I like the shorts and the weejuns Jovan, but I feel that a white polo would have been a better choice. 

Great seeing your pictures lately!


----------



## Jovan

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Don't like^


Have you forgotten the last time so quickly? Personal opinion means nothing without backing it up with _why_.



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Well, Reds & Tops, let's examine the psychology of why people post pictures here. I reckon you do it because you are vain and want people to tell you you look good . *Jovan knows enough about clothes to realize why someone wouldn't like that outfit ... tuck in shirt, pick up pants, change black polo. If he had worn a white shirt ocbd it would have looked very very good.* He's got a great haircut though.


Thank you. Was that very hard?

The shorts are as high on the waist as they can be.

People are always learning for their entire life. I won't learn without _constructive criticism_, as discussed last time you made such a short comment.



Reds & Tops said:


> I wasn't aware of there being a psychology to posting pictures here. As I said before, this a learning forum. We all want to look our best, and this forum helps many of us achieve that.
> 
> It might be my monitor, but Jovan's shirt is green. I for one prefer that shirts be un-tucked with shorts.


Exactly.

The camera doesn't pick it up well, but it's more of a weird cross between hunter green and navy blue.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I'm with R&T, in my mind polo shirts are athletic wear, on par with tee shirts, and should be worn untucked.
> Just my opinion and I'm sure many of you disagree for good reasons, but a tucked in polo reminds me the uniform at some strip mall store, or of men who invest the least possible amount of effort in dressing up and wear a tucked in polo and stain resistant dockers to restaurants and events that call for something more.
> 
> More importantly, what's Jovan doing with a tin of "Murray's"? Tile repair? I could never get the stuff pliable enough to put in my hair and what little I could get in took weeks to wash out.


Yeah, I never considered tucking it in for one moment. However, the original point of the side vents was to tuck them in to one's white flannels back when Lacoste invented them.

The secret is rubbing it between your palms as fast as possible. It's tricky at first, but a comb or brush gets it through after a bit.



Calvin500 said:


> Jovan,
> 
> I like. Just one suggestion: your camera is a little bit too big for your body. Consider a slim-line camera.
> 
> Cheers.


I may have to regardless of your suggestion. It's old (2001) and the battery is starting to fail.  I'll see if Sony will exchange it for a modern equivalent.



preppypauper said:


> You look great - classic east coast preppy, or am I missing some minutia of trad detail? You look like you ready for drinks at a country club, or yachting (if you switch out the penny loafers for Topsiders I suppose).


Thanks. I went for penny loafers instead because it edges on the typical college student look as is. As I said, I may have missed the mark a bit.



Duck said:


> I like the shorts and the weejuns Jovan, but I feel that a white polo would have been a better choice.
> 
> Great seeing your pictures lately!


Thanks, I'll consider getting one. It would certainly be useful in this heat.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Welcome to the forum, PreppyPauper.


----------



## preppypauper

*Thanks*



AdamsSutherland said:


> Welcome to the forum, PreppyPauper.


I better post a pic in my summer duds soon and let the newbie critical hazing begin...;>


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Well most of us are pretty nice about things... even if the outfit is awful.

This is a place for learning; and while some of my management textbooks mentioned hazing as a highly effective method for building camaraderie and respect, you'll do just fine by being well-mannered/spoken. :teacha:


----------



## Ron_A

Navy Suit
BB Shirt
LE Tie
Timex on BB "Argyll & Sutherland" Band
Alden Shell Tassels (#8 Burgundy)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


> How do you show off your silly belts if you don't tuck in your polo shirts? That was the primary motivation for me today.


Perfect retort, looking forward to participating men!!


----------



## Calvin500

WouldaShoulda said:


> Perfect retort, looking forward to participating men!!


Welcome, WS. I'm glad you appreciated my silly-as-my-belt retort

Jovan,

I hope you realize I was just being a dork about the camera.


----------



## Jovan

I do, but the sad reality is that I'll probably have to replace it.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Whoa! Did I just see an OCBD on the trad forum? It's been awhile (a few pages, anyway). Thanks for bringing it back, RonA. :icon_smile:

This also reminds me that I wish I had a yellow repp tie....


----------



## Calvin500

Keen observation. I've got a cream BB OCBD on presently, FWIW.



Joe Beamish said:


> Whoa! Did I just see an OCBD on the trad forum? It's been awhile (a few pages, anyway). Thanks for bringing it back, RonA. :icon_smile:
> 
> This also reminds me that I wish I had a yellow repp tie....


----------



## Ron_A

^ Thanks, Joe B. FWIW, it's not a "real" university stripe OCBD...It's a BB non-iron (gasp) bengal stripe button-down (I believe it's broadcloth). I'm normally not a fan of a non-iron finish, but this shirt is very light and comfortable (and is turning into a summer favorite). Don't worry - I have plenty of heavy, "normal" OCBDs still in the rotation.


----------



## Reds & Tops

domenico said:


> Fine shirt.:icon_smile:


Thank you - a good find.



preppypauper said:


> :icon_hailthee:
> 
> Everyone talks about the versatility of a navy suit, but you can't beat a good ol' charcoal grey suit. Appropriate whenever a suit is called for. Very professional. In my humble opinion, I would say with that tie (dusty rose in the photo?), it's a little dressier and formal than with a repp tie.


I love gray. It can be bland, but a fine shirt and tie really does bring it up a notch.

The tie is a very small herringbone pattern, and is a rusty orange color. I love it.



AdamsSutherland said:


> Welcome to the forum, PreppyPauper.


^+1


----------



## Joe Beamish

Ha! I'm definitely no purist. That collar roll is smokin'



Ron_A said:


> ^ Thanks, Joe B. FWIW, it's not a "real" university stripe OCBD...It's a BB non-iron (gasp) bengal stripe button-down (I believe it's broadcloth). I'm normally not a fan of a non-iron finish, but this shirt is very light and comfortable (and is turning into a summer favorite). Don't worry - I have plenty of heavy, "normal" OCBDs still in the rotation.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Joe Beamish said:


> Ha! I'm definitely no purist. That collar roll is smokin'


Yes, it's an excellent example of the liberty-bell shaped roll. Nicely done, or I guess I should say worn.


----------



## mcarthur

Ron,
nice looking attire. Very appropriate for a hot humid day in Chicago


----------



## Zon Jr.

What a bunch of crybabies! A guys says he doesn't like something, and a group of you jump on him for not giving a detailed critique. But if someone says "I like" or "Really nice", which is of course the only thing you wusses want to hear, then I seem to be missing the pleas for detailed explanation, and the demands for stylistic justification.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Zon Jr. said:


> What a bunch of crybabies! A guys says he doesn't like something, and a group of you jump on him for not giving a detailed critique. But if someone says "I like" or "Really nice", which is of course the only thing you wusses want to hear, then I seem to be missing the pleas for detailed explanation, and the demands for stylistic justification.


Indeed. I suppose that's why the term "constructive positive re-enforcement" is so popular and right up there with "constructive criticism!!" Bravo!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni belt
Brioni pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

stfu said:


> ... which sometimes makes me question why you spend so much time here.


Oh, don't be silly. A simple calculation would show you have 444 more posts than I.  Ron I like the yellow tie with the university stripe.


----------



## Ron_A

Thank you AS, Uncle and William.


----------



## redmanca

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Oh, don't be silly. A simple calculation would show you have 444 more posts than I.


He also has been here for roughly 9 times as long as you have. You are on track to pass him in posts when you get to where he is.

Silly

Conor


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Zon Jr. said:


> What a bunch of crybabies! A guys says he doesn't like something, and a group of you jump on him for not giving a detailed critique. But if someone says "I like" or "Really nice", which is of course the only thing you wusses want to hear, then I seem to be missing the pleas for detailed explanation, and the demands for stylistic justification.


"I like" or "Really nice" generally imply that something was done properly. It is redundant to explain why something is done well, if that's the case.

Might I ask you though, What are you wearing? Not having anything to say about what you are wearing, or what anyone else on here is wearing, makes it difficult to comprehend why you are posting here. Oh, but I'm sure it really tickles your stones to censure a bunch of strangers on the message forum. I cower like an abject poltroon under the harsh honesty and criticism of your posts!


edit: WouldaShoulda- there's no pride in Foppery.

To avoid hypocrisy-

Southern Proper polo Red
PRL flat front khaki shorts
Julian's Carolina Blue & White surcingle
Timex on Central #1
My destroyed Sperry AO's -Sahara


----------



## Jovan

Joe Beamish said:


> Ha! I'm definitely no purist. That collar roll is smokin'


For a fused collar, it's not too bad. Unfortunately, 99% of fused button downs do not look good at all. Wish you could drop into a Penney's or Sears, grab an unlined ALL-cotton OCBD, and be on your way like you used to.

Of course, I'm being nostalgic for a period I didn't even live through, so maybe I shouldn't talk. 



AdamsSutherland said:


> Yes, it's an excellent example of the liberty-bell shaped roll. Nicely done, or I guess I should say worn.


Indeed.



Zon Jr. said:


> What a bunch of crybabies! A guys says he doesn't like something, and a group of you jump on him for not giving a detailed critique. But if someone says "I like" or "Really nice", which is of course the only thing you wusses want to hear, then I seem to be missing the pleas for detailed explanation, and the demands for stylistic justification.


You're comparing apples to oranges here. Think about it.

The very reason people post to these threads on clothing forums is so they can get constructive criticism on how to look better or, at the least, inspire other people.



AdamsSutherland said:


> "I like" or "Really nice" generally imply that something was done properly. It is redundant to explain why something is done well, if that's the case.
> 
> Might I ask you though, What are you wearing? Not having anything to say about what you are wearing, or what anyone else on here is wearing, makes it difficult to comprehend why you are posting here. Oh, but I'm sure it really tickles your stones to censure a bunch of strangers on the message forum. I cower like an abject poltroon under the harsh honesty and criticism of your posts!
> 
> 
> edit: WouldaShoulda- there's no pride in Foppery.
> 
> To avoid hypocrisy-
> 
> Southern Proper polo Red
> PRL flat front khaki shorts
> Julian's Carolina Blue & White surcingle
> Timex on Central #1
> My destroyed Sperry AO's -Sahara


There's an internet tough guy born every minute. But yeah, what you said is essentially why "I like it" and "I don't like it" are two completely different things and thus come with different baggage.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> edit: WouldaShoulda- there's no pride in Foppery.


Haha!!

You can't tell that to a cinematic fop though!!

Some of my favorites are Leslie Howard's Scarlet Pimpernel.

Alberto Beddini in Top Hat.

Or Tony Randall's Felix Unger!!


----------



## Calvin500

The fuller picture got lost somewhere in upload land. Probably my 1.5-year-old deemed it unworthy of the internet.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Andy,

It seems like you're getting lots of use out of that seersucker suit, already. You wear it well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Seersucker as seperates...

I'm intrigued. 

Together they may be a little overpowering. 

But seperate??

Nice!!


----------



## TradTeacher

Jovan said:


> RLP madras shirt
> J. Crew regular fit chinos, tapered and highwatered
> Surplus web belt
> Unseen: Florsheim (pre-1985) unlined burgundy penny loafers


Love this. Is that a recent shirt?


----------



## Ron_A

Jovan said:


> . . . There's an internet tough guy born every minute . . .


Well said.

Calvin - I like that tie with the seersucker. Nice bucks.


----------



## Calvin500

AS, WS, RonA--Thanks for the comments. I'll try to post the picture that got lost in the mix later, esp. for WS.

C


----------



## stfu

Calvin500 said:


> The fuller picture got lost somewhere in upload land. Probably my 1.5-year-old deemed it unworthy of the internet.


I like this tie with Seersucker. Is the Square one of Ellie's? I need to order some to go with the bow. Looking forward to the contrasting border (if it makes it out of R & D).


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin,
I like your attire


----------



## Jovan

TradTeacher said:


> Love this. Is that a recent shirt?


Thanks. I actually got the shirt last fall, but didn't have a REAL reason to wear it until this summer.


----------



## Calvin500

STFU and Mac,

Thanks.

The tie is part of a box of 25 from Columbia's Britton's that an elder at First Pres Columbia sent to us from his stash once he heard Ellie was converting neckties to bows. Of course, I'm cycling through them before they get sliced and diced.

STFU,
Contrasting border squares are peeking their heads out of R&D. And yes, the white PS is Ellie's.

(In tangentially-related news, Ellie just got a shipment of patch mad from Just Madras (.com) which she's going to make into bows for them to shop to retailers at an upcoming set of trunk shows. That's pretty cool.)

I found the missing pic that gives you a better idea of the separated SS suit coat with the chinos.

Cheers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


> I found the missing pic that gives you a better idea of the separated SS suit coat with the chinos.


I see navy, reds and yellows as well.

Is that Rice Crispies or Captain Crunch??


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Truzzi shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## stfu

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is that Rice Crispies or Captain Crunch??


I am guessing GoLean.


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500: I'm not usually a fan of stripes mixed with solids, but somehow seersucker is the exception to the rule. Nicely done.

WouldaShoulda: But really, isn't the only _true_ trad cereal Corn Flakes? :icon_smile_big:

stfu: Kashi makes my favourite cereal and is almost always on sale when I go to get more. A great value.


----------



## preppypauper

*But is it Trad?*

Okay, first photo posting - go easy on me. I won't bore with you the head to toe outfit label role call; instead I'll pose a question. Is it Trad?


----------



## randomdude

^ Arrgh, now there's a preppypauper and a dandypauper. Confusing!

Calvin, looking forward to the contrast-border pocket squares.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Preppypauper,

There seems to be some debate, which I'll stay out of, on whether or not shorts are "trad." To skirt the issue, if you read old posts you'll find that things _can_ be trad, but it's the individual that truly determines "tradliness."

I personally think it's just easier to say you're donning a preppy look. Wouldn't mind seeing a bit more color (via shirt), as it is summer.

+1 for sockless pennys and flat front shorts.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

preppypauper said:


> Okay, first photo posting - go easy on me. I won't bore with you the head to toe outfit label role call; instead I'll pose a question. Is it Trad?


You, sir, are too old for shorts and short sleeves. Honestly, cringe inducing. Unless you are at the beach, which I don't think . . . even then though I'd roll my sleeves up and wear linen, tropical wool, or seersucker trousers.


----------



## Jovan

You are mistaken, sir. No one is too old to be comfortable in the summer heat.


----------



## 32rollandrock

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> You, sir, are too old for shorts and short sleeves. Honestly, cringe inducing. Unless you are at the beach, which I don't think . . . even then though I'd roll my sleeves up and wear linen, tropical wool, or seersucker trousers.


Maybe it's my age, being north of 40, but here goes:

You're an utter moron. Leave this forum, foul rot.

As to the gentleman who, unlike many of us (including me), had the tenacity to post a picture and ask opinions, well, you're not there yet, especially in the shirt department (at least, that's what I think). I don't personally have a problem with the shoes. The shorts are somewhere in between. Keep trying. It's not difficult, and you're closer than many.


----------



## 3holic

Preppypauper,

Just as there is an idiot in every village, there is always a hater in every forum. Just ignore those who are needlessly harsh and listen to those who really have something to contribute.

I personally think you look fine in the white shorts and sockless penny loafers. I couldn't quite tell the color of your belt though, does it match the color of your shoes?


----------



## eagle2250

Preppypauper, you are looking quite snappy! As others have observed, consider the comments of the destructively focused respondents with a grain of salt. Personally, I don't feel I can pull off shorts (I think I am about your age) but, they look good on you. Thanks for sharing and welcome to these fora!


----------



## snakeroot

*Trad Beyond All Reason*



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> A]t the beach . . . I'd . . . wear linen, tropical wool, or seersucker trousers.


Even back in the day they wore those snazzy red and white horizontally striped bathing costumes.

Although I do agree the trousers give you someplace to keep the tin of mustache wax.

Regards,


----------



## Brownshoe

Brooks Brothers pink OCBD


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

I provide an invaluable service to this forums; setting the standards of good taste and civility in frank terms. Oh, and another thing preppypauper, please do hide your undershirt. Please do not call me names either (32rollsack), and I will not sugar coat my critiques. Good day.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Calvin, 
I really like the last ensemble, the khakis take the seersucker down a notch (not that the full effect is a bad thing).


----------



## Joe Beamish

Shoe, your posts always cheer me up.


----------



## TDI GUY

Joe Beamish said:


> Shoe, your posts always cheer me up.


+1

Did you go sans jacket today?


----------



## Jovan

preppypauper said:


> Okay, first photo posting - go easy on me. I won't bore with you the head to toe outfit label role call; instead I'll pose a question. Is it Trad?


Anyways, if we can move on to REAL critique...

I think I'd go for something like a candy-stripe short sleeve OCBD instead. The shirt pattern is a little busy, IMO, and I think stripes would be better at adding interest, "trad" or not



Brownshoe said:


> Brooks Brothers pink OCBD


Not as shockingly pink as they appear on the website. Is this how they look after a few washes? I like the green tie with a pink shirt, no matter what certain people may say.



WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> I provide an invaluable service to this forums; setting the standards of good taste and civility in frank terms. Oh, and another thing preppypauper, please do hide your undershirt. Please do not call me names either (32rollsack), and I will not sugar coat my critiques. Good day.


Get over yourself. Contribute something useful. Show us pictures of how you -- the self-proclaimed paragon of good taste and civility -- dress.

Those are my suggestions to _you_ in frank and non-sugar coated terms. I'm sure you can take as much as you dish out.


----------



## KCKclassic

just to echo some others....

Calvin, I really like the seersucker jacket and chino look. As much as I love seersucker, I'm not convinced that I could pull off the whole suit, but that combo tones it down. Summery, relaxed and classy as well, all bonuses to me.

two thumbs up!


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks, guys. That shirt has been washed, and it's still very pink. I like it, pretty nice collar.

NYC has been a swamp lately, and my uniform has been BD with sleeves rolled up, clipped tie, chinos, and Weejuns. Just kind of liking the RFK vibe. 

Mr. Foot, I apologize in advance.

Yours in short pants, 

B. Shoe


----------



## Brownshoe

Jovan said:


> I like the green tie with a pink shirt, no matter what certain people may say.


Some days I just feel compelled to unleash a persona I think of as "Preppy *****," a phrase from Vice magazine that cracked me up.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I'm wearing exactly the same stuff -- J. Crew classic fit chinos, BB OCBD, loafers -- usually sans tie and jacket. Although I do think I should keep the ties happening....



Brownshoe said:


> Thanks, guys. That shirt has been washed, and
> it's still very pink. I like it, pretty nice collar.
> 
> NYC has been a swamp lately, and my uniform has been BD with sleeves rolled up, clipped tie, chinos, and Weejuns. Just kind of liking the RFK vibe.
> 
> Mr. Foot, I apologize in advance.
> 
> Yours in short pants,
> 
> B. Shoe


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Large US Penny cufflinks
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> I provide an invaluable service to this forums; setting the standards of good taste and civility in frank terms. Oh, and another thing preppypauper, please do hide your undershirt. Please do not call me names either (32rollsack), and I will not sugar coat my critiques. Good day.


Who is this joker?


----------



## AldenPyle

preppypauper said:


> Okay, first photo posting - go easy on me. I won't bore with you the head to toe outfit label role call; instead I'll pose a question. Is it Trad?


Shirt and shorts are fine. Personally, I think shorts and penny loafers are hard to pull off*, perhaps because of the gender neutral quality of pennies. I would definitely wear boat shoes or some other sort of moc.

*Exception is when shorts and pennies are combined with ball cap and/or sunglasses, unshaven, and slept in shirt from previous evening. (i.e. you should look like you put on pennies to go buy a paper and a 7-UP because your head hurts to much to bend over and tie laces).


----------



## AldenPyle

I've always thought this resolved the shorts issue:
The Woodbridge Country Club, one of Paul Press's frequent haunts, is also the setting of a favorite story. CNBC was blaring from Mr. Press's television when I arrived at his door, and President Bush went on speaking earnestly into the camera even after we had muted the set so that Mr. Press could fulfill his promise: "I'll tell you a story about Prescott Bush." It seems that in the 1950s, when the recently formed Woodbridge Country Club was looking to establish a dress code, club president Morris Bailey naturally turned to resident haberdashery expert Paul Press for guidance. Press and Bailey disagreed when it came to the acceptability of shorts-Mr. Press was in favor of allowing them, but the more conservative Bailey felt they were only permissible as swimwear. The issue was still undecided when Senator Prescott Bush-"The grandfather of this fella," Mr. Press clarifies, meaning President George W.-showed up at the Club for lunch. Mr. Press paints the picture for me, warming up to the punch line: "I said, 'Where's the Senator?' 'He's downstairs getting dressed.' Pretty soon, in comes a six-foot three or four, tall-looking guy with walk shorts on: Senator Bush." Bush's entrance settled the debate: "They wore shorts after that."


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Oh please, Bush is no one to look up to. Have you seen Prince Charles in shorts? How about the Duke of Windsor? what about Prince Michael of Kent? Prince Phillip?


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> Calvin500: I'm not usually a fan of stripes mixed with solids, but somehow seersucker is the exception to the rule. Nicely done.


Thanks. By stripes/solids you're referring to jacket/trousers?



WouldaShoulda said:


> I see navy, reds and yellows as well.
> 
> Is that Rice Crispies or Captain Crunch??


- Rice Krispies.

All,
Thanks for the nice encouraging words.


----------



## babycatcher

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Oh please, Bush is no one to look up to. Have you seen Prince Charles in shorts? How about the Duke of Windsor? what about Prince Michael of Kent? Prince Phillip?


I would love to hear about you Mr. Foot, about your background, like and dislikes, worldview,etc.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Have you seen Prince Charles in shorts? How about the Duke of Windsor? what about Prince Michael of Kent? Prince Phillip?


Prince Charles: Irrelevant.
Duke of Windsor: Irrelevant.
PMK: Irrelevant.
Prince Phillip: Irrelevant.

This is a forum to discuss American traditional dressing. In case you missed that small point.

Now, take your preening, pretentious f*ckery elsewhere. No one buys it.


----------



## Trip English

*Back in the game*

Hopefully I'll be posting some pics regularly now. Also need a tripod or a wife that doesn't roll her eyes when I ask her to photograph me! Sorry for the blur, but the Sony doesn't cooperate with low light.



















Suit: BB Fitzgerald (w/ surgeon's cuffs)
Shirt: BB OCBD must iron
Tie: RLPL (purple w/ white dots)
Tie Bar: RL
Pocket Square: RL
Specs: Moscot "Glenn"
Shoes: Sperry in GTH Green


----------



## Reds & Tops

Brownshoe said:


> Brooks Brothers pink OCBD


damn sharp


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Hopefully I'll be posting some pics regularly now. Also need a tripod or a wife that doesn't roll her eyes when I ask her to photograph me! Sorry for the blur, but the Sony doesn't cooperate with low light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: BB Fitzgerald (w/ surgeon's cuffs)
> Shirt: BB OCBD must iron
> Tie: RLPL (purple w/ white dots)
> Tie Bar: RL
> Pocket Square: RL
> Specs: Moscot "Glenn"
> Shoes: Sperry in GTH Green


And a triumphant return it is.

My only nitpick is the Top-Siders don't seem to go with the rest of the outfit. I would pick some loafers instead, personally. They would go well with the summer-y, casual nature of the suit.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> And a triumphant return it is.
> 
> My only nitpick is the Top-Siders don't seem to go with the rest of the outfit. I would pick some loafers instead, personally. They would go well with the summer-y, casual nature of the suit.


It's drizzling here in Greenwich, otherwise it would have been the RL Darltons. I did choose green to play off the tie, though!


----------



## snakeroot

*He's a Trad Mother . . . (Hush Yo Mouth)*



HL Poling and Sons said:


> Duke of Windsor: Irrelevant. . . . This is a forum to discuss American traditional dressing.


You do Mr. MMLeftfoot a disservice. The (then) PoW was more than willing to don what must be conceded to be the most traditional of American garb:










A lovely, natural shoulder and the uniformity of the pattern down the chest manifests the absence of darts.

Mr. MMLeftfoot, go thou and do likewise.

Regards,


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sunday...*

Church this morning...worn under black Byzantine cassock:
PRL pique polo shirt--butter yellow
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass leather dress belt--cordo/oxblood
PRL crew socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--linen/cotton,butter yellow

Now lounging in LLB navy poplin shorts and sockless Gokey mocs...

Enjoy the week, all!

hbs


----------



## WindsorNot

Long-time listener, first-time caller. Above photos are what I like to refer to as 
"modified trad." You see, the amount of heat and the relaxed atmosphere in my Texas town dictate a generally more casual look. Dress in colder months trends towards a truer form. However, I don't make apologies and I do appreciate criticism. (Sorry about the photo sizing, will be fixed next time.)


----------



## Reds & Tops

WindsorNot said:


> Long-time listener, first-time caller. Above photos are what I like to refer to as
> "modified trad." You see, the amount of heat and the relaxed atmosphere in my Texas town dictate a generally more casual look. Dress in colder months trends towards a truer form. However, I don't make apologies and I do appreciate criticism. (Sorry about the photo sizing, will be fixed next time.)


Southern proper, perhaps?

Welcome to the forum, and good first post.


----------



## Reddington

WindsorNot, 

Welcome to the forum and great inaugural post.


----------



## randomdude

Looking good WindsorNot, good name too.

Where is your watchband from? Looks great!


----------



## Calvin500

WindsorNot,

Welcome. A head of cattle and a fleet of sailboats: Texan GTH!


----------



## mcarthur

windsornot,
Welcome to the forum
I like your S&B belt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
RT cufflinks
Fleming belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Reddington said:


> WindsorNot,
> 
> Welcome to the forum and great inaugural post.


^+1:icon_smile:...Welcome aboard.

Amen--Nicely done!

hbs


----------



## WindsorNot

randomdude said:


> Looking good WindsorNot, good name too.
> 
> Where is your watchband from? Looks great!


Thanks for the kind welcomes, gentlemen. Watchband is from Central (5 for $30!). As for the S&B belt...not 5 for $30, but they can infrequently be found on eBay. It makes it easier when the local cobbler can shorten/lengthen belts for $8.95 - size is but a roadbump. I look forward to joining in on the fun, all.


----------



## TDI GUY

Trip English said:


> Hopefully I'll be posting some pics regularly now. Also need a tripod or a wife that doesn't roll her eyes when I ask her to photograph me! Sorry for the blur, but the Sony doesn't cooperate with low light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: BB Fitzgerald (w/ surgeon's cuffs)
> Shirt: BB OCBD must iron
> Tie: RLPL (purple w/ white dots)
> Tie Bar: RL
> Pocket Square: RL
> Specs: Moscot "Glenn"
> Shoes: Sperry in GTH Green


Its expensive, but the Quoddy Boat Penny Loafer could serve as a nice alternative to the Topsider in this outfit. Or you could get a pair of overshoes for your Darltons.


----------



## Joe Beamish

uniqlo polo
j. crew chinos
j&m ski mocs
kamaka pineapple uke


----------



## Calvin500

Joe Beamish said:


> uniqlo polo
> j. crew chinos
> j&m ski mocs
> kamaka pineapple uke


That's awesome.


----------



## TDI GUY

Joe Beamish said:


> uniqlo polo
> j. crew chinos
> j&m ski mocs
> kamaka pineapple uke


What Calvin500 said.

You really nailed it with those khakis.

And are those current J&M Ski Mocs or vintage USA made?

You should pic up the J.Press "Genuine Coconut" hat to go with your uke.


----------



## KCKclassic

:aportnoy: +1 on the uke!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thanks Calvin, TDI, and KC

Ukes are instantaneous happy-makers...at least for me

TDI Guy: Unfortunately these J&M are not of "Made in USA" vintage. They're made in Mexico. I do like 'em, though, and they fit just so. Now if I only could figure out my hat size....


----------



## Zon Jr.

WindsorNot said:


> Long-time listener, first-time caller. Above photos are what I like to refer to as
> "modified trad." You see, the amount of heat and the relaxed atmosphere in my Texas town dictate a generally more casual look. Dress in colder months trends towards a truer form. However, I don't make apologies and I do appreciate criticism. (Sorry about the photo sizing, will be fixed next time.)


Fantastic get-up, appropriate to temperature and elevation. Superbly done, sir!


----------



## Jovan

That is the first positive thing I've ever seen you post.


----------



## mjo_1

^ Agreed and welcome to the forum! Even though I'm an OU student, I must say it looks great and is quite similar to what I wear to class/out and about. Is that a Sierra Nevada? If so, it's a solid choice.

Joe, your khakis look great. I have the same pair and they are some of my favorites despite them being uncuffed, as I bought them before discovering this forum. Did you just buy yours a few inches too long and take them to a tailor? I'd like to get another pair and cuff them.


Best,

Michael


----------



## WindsorNot

mjo_1 said:


> ^ Agreed and welcome to the forum! Even though I'm an OU student, I must say it looks great and is quite similar to what I wear to class/out and about. Is that a Sierra Nevada? If so, it's a solid choice.


It certainly is a SN. A most tasty SN. As for OU, I can't say I like the place, but I'd think trad dress would transcend college rivalries.

I can usually be found wearing GTH pants during the day and a nice Bill's Champois at night during the summer, but on this particular day, I felt short pants were appropriate as the ultimate destination was an alumni fundraiser at the local minor league ballpark.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brion shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
NM penny loafers
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Michael -- thanks -- My J Crew chinos are a shade longish, and I just flip 'em up (they're not officially cuffed, so please don't say anything). 

Speaking of UT and OU, I'm ready for college football to begin. The summer is a lonely long time waiting.


----------



## Beefeater

*Hook 'em*

WindsorNot, from one Longhorn to another, welcome to the Forum. Alas, some of us had to move away from Austin! Great looking belt also.


----------



## ffo

Brownshoe said:


> Brooks Brothers pink OCBD


Inspired by Brownshoe's post, my first:

The trousers, which I really love, were my grandfather's Hickey Freeman, kept in storage for twenty years by my slightly larger father, and worn here unaltered. The tie was also Papaw's.

Detail on the tie:


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

ffo said:


> Inspired by Brownshoe's post, my first:
> 
> The trousers, which I really love, were my grandfather's Hickey Freeman, kept in storage for twenty years by my slightly larger father, and worn here unaltered. The tie was also Papaw's.
> 
> Detail on the tie:


Very nice! Love the jacket and the tie


----------



## Joe Beamish

ffo -- Very nice all around! Great mix of tones and colors; it all really coheres.


----------



## WindsorNot

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Very nice! Love the jacket and the tie


Agreed. I think that's a nice, tasteful example of that particular type of pattern.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
RLPL shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cowtown

FFO - Great first post. Who is the maker of your coat?


----------



## Reds & Tops

ffo said:


> Inspired by Brownshoe's post, my first:
> 
> The trousers, which I really love, were my grandfather's Hickey Freeman, kept in storage for twenty years by my slightly larger father, and worn here unaltered. The tie was also Papaw's.
> 
> Detail on the tie:


Fantastic collar roll, and welcome to the forum!!


----------



## southernstunna

WindsorNot said:


> It certainly is a SN. A most tasty SN. As for OU, I can't say I like the place, but I'd think trad dress would transcend college rivalries.
> 
> I can usually be found wearing GTH pants during the day and a nice Bill's Champois at night during the summer, but on this particular day, I felt short pants were appropriate as the ultimate destination was an alumni fundraiser at the local minor league ballpark.


haha Express game, huh? I live in Round Rock when I'm not away at school.


----------



## ffo

Thanks all for the compliments. I'll endeavor to do better next time. Cowtown, BB main line, '07 I believe. The shirt is also BB.


----------



## hbs midwest

Joe Beamish said:


> ffo -- Very nice all around! Great mix of tones and colors; it all really coheres.


^+1--Add my vote.

Welcome to the neighbourhood. :icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Boucheron cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## WouldaShoulda

I see the seersucker suit trousers have appeared seperately and are terrific!!


----------



## mcarthur

Calvin,
Looking good


----------



## ksinc

Calvin, That's a great picture of you two!


----------



## Calvin500

WS, Mac, ksinc,

Thank you very much.


----------



## hbs midwest

Painting the back fence today; in light of a recent thread, I am attired in "activity-appropriate" mode:
Prestige Auto Works t-shirt--ancient, grey heather
LLB sport shorts (also ancient, white cotton
Hewlett-Packard giveaway baseball cap--faded blue denim
LLB mocs--ancient, sole stitching finally going the way of all flesh

Enjoy the pentultimate weekday!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP shirt
Brioni pant
TB belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

It's been a very long week, with a four day training seminar in the rear view mirror. That means but one thing - a relaxed dress Friday in the office. Given the summer hours, it's eerily quiet here. Probably a good thing.

https://img291.imageshack.us/i/photo56d.jpg/

The above picture is slightly pointless given there's no tie or jacket to show detail of - but what the heck.

https://img24.imageshack.us/i/photo54vtw.jpg/

Apologies for the image quality, I do need to invest in a new camera.

RLP Gingham
ACK belt
RLP chinos
Black Fleece saddles
BB cotton argyles


----------



## Reds & Tops

I received my first two Ellie bow ties this past Monday, and had the pleasure of sporting the patch madras tie on Wednesday. I am very, very happy with the quality of each. For $23, they cannot be beat. I will definitely not be purchasing at BB or Press given the quality of her offerings!

I wasn't able to get a photo the day I wore the patch madras, but I will break the other out next week and be sure to post a photo.

Andy, Ellie - thank you!


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> I received my first two Ellie bow ties this past Monday, and had the pleasure of sporting the patch madras tie on Wednesday. I am very, very happy with the quality of each. For $23, they cannot be beat. I will definitely not be purchasing at BB or Press given the quality of her offerings!
> 
> I wasn't able to get a photo the day I wore the patch madras, but I will break the other out next week and be sure to post a photo.
> 
> Andy, Ellie - thank you!


R&T-- Very kind words. Ellie will be delighted when I pass them along to her. Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Calvin500

Thursday:































Today:


----------



## NickBlaine

nice. greetings from charleston.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Etro pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

NickBlaine said:


> nice. greetings from charleston.


Nick,

Welcome to the forum. Good to have another Carolinian here. I love your city.


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500: Is that a Rugby tie?


----------



## hbs midwest

NickBlaine said:


> nice. greetings from charleston.


Welcome to this mildly eccentric neighbourhood--enjoy!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## TMMKC

Lacoste polo
Nordstrom web belt
Vineyard Vines shorts
Timex Indiglo watch
Minnetonka driving mocs


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> Calvin500: Is that a Rugby tie?


Jovan,

No, not Rugby. I think it's a vintage Robert Talbott.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, it looks just like an unlined Rugby tie I have.


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> Ah, it looks just like an unlined Rugby tie I have.


It was thrifted, and I'm taking great pains to make sure it doesn't get mixed up with the dozens of neckties that are going to be butchered and remade into bow ties. The thing is perhaps my favorite tie at the moment. Of course, it WOULD make a good bow tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

Taking a nicotine and seltzer break from all the wholesomeness around me this afternoon


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Taking a nicotine and seltzer break from all the wholesomeness around me this afternoon


awesome


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Zegna pocket-square
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
JL slip-ons
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## capngrouch

*Bon-Appetit*

I cooked the chicken on the cover of the Bon-Appetit today. FYI, if you use a cast iron skillet instead of brick, make sure you wrap the skillet in release foil.

BTW, like the mocs, do they have the rubber nub sole or smooth leather?



TMMKC said:


> Lacoste polo


----------



## Beefeater

*Just Wondering . . .*

What the heck is release foil?


----------



## TMMKC

capngrouch said:


> I cooked the chicken on the cover of the Bon-Appetit today. FYI, if you use a cast iron skillet instead of brick, make sure you wrap the skillet in release foil.
> 
> BTW, like the mocs, do they have the rubber nub sole or smooth leather?


Thanks. The mocs have rubber soles...not quite what I'd call "nubs," but rather a series of well-placed small rubber rectangles. I'll snap a shot sometime and post.

Thanks for the advice. That's a GREAT issue of Bon Appetit, BTW. I don't think I've ever used release foil...this is a good excuse to try it. Beefeater, release foil is basically non-stick foil.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

*First Try...*

This is a typical ensemble...

I'm still getting a hang of the remote control!!

Just by hanging out here a few weeks and by taking this photo I see what had previously not been seen.

Perhaps the sleeve in my jacket is too long.

My pants have sagged off my ass and appear puckered and messy.

RL Jacket tie and shirt 
BB Chinos and argyles
Sperry Mako shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

TMMKC said:


> Minnetonka driving mocs


Those things are great!!

I may get my next pair in buffalo.


----------



## Jovan

I can't see your photo, WouldaShoulda. Is it linked properly?


----------



## hbs midwest

*Sunday...*

Polo shirt with son's school crest--navy/golden yellow
LLB khakis--usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL generic socks--navy
Alden/JAB tassel loafers--Burgundy calf
Wore this under black Byzantine cassock/blue brocade Dalmatic & stole for Church...too hot outside to put on a jacket.

This afternoon;
Kept the polo
BB tea-wash Madras shorts
BB surcingle--hunter
LLB mocs

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Armani tie
MD belt
Gucci shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
Zegna socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> I can't see your photo, WouldaShoulda. Is it linked properly?


It's coming through for me, It's a hyperlink to my photo album.


----------



## Calvin500

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's coming through for me, It's a hyperlink to my photo album.


No link or photo for me, either.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


> No link or photo for me, either.


Hmmm.

I just made the album "public" so let's see if that opens it up...


----------



## KCKclassic

pic seems fine now, woulda shoulda

First day back in school for me in about 8 years.

Going pretty casual, PRL navy blue polo, J. Crew classic fit chinos, Sperry Bluepoint Penny Loafers in burgundy (got them cheap, and they are a decent shoe to me at least), patchwork madras flat cap, great grandfather's omega seamaster.

Thus far I have yet to see another student in a collared shirt even....


----------



## Reds & Tops

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is a typical ensemble...
> 
> I'm still getting a hang of the remote control!!
> 
> Just by hanging out here a few weeks and by taking this photo I see what had previously not been seen.
> 
> Perhaps the sleeve in my jacket is too long.
> 
> My pants have sagged off my ass and appear puckered and messy.
> 
> RL Jacket tie and shirt
> BB Chinos and argyles
> Sperry Mako shoes


Nice swords.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

It seems to be working now, WouldaShoulda.

Is that a gingham shirt you are wearing?

Overall, I think it's a good outfit. I do think that your footwear choice, although comfortable, could be a little more "serious." Penny or tassel loafers would really round out the ensemble better.

I do like that rug though...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Reds & Tops said:


> Nice swords.


Haha!!

You never know when a duel could break out!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> Is that a gingham shirt you are wearing?
> 
> Overall, I think it's a good outfit. I do think that your footwear choice, although comfortable, could be a little more "serious." Penny or tassel loafers would really round out the ensemble better.
> 
> I do like that rug though...


1. Yes.

2. I own a boat and work in the marine industry so the shoes could be going a bit "overboard."

3. It came with the house, along with the swords!!


----------



## THORVALD

*NICE overall LOOK*

I like the fabric on the chair next to you! Room has a kind of Spanish feel to it? Thorvald


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ron_A

TMMKC, are your Minnetonka driving mocs these?



If so, have you found that they run narrow?

Thanks.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WouldaShoulda said:


> 2. I own a boat and work in the marine industry so the shoes could be going a bit "overboard."


Haha. Fair enough.

Now about that crest... is that RLYC?

+1 if it isn't.


----------



## TMMKC

Ron_A said:


> TMMKC, are your Minnetonka driving mocs these?
> 
> If so, have you found that they run narrow?
> 
> Thanks.


Possibly...a little...come to think of it. Without socks, the mocs are a near-perfect fit (little slippage). I almost never wear socks with driving mocs, but when I have, I recall the thinner socks were a tad more comfortable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> Now about that crest... is that RLYC?


NO!! It is our own. I had a bullion made with our vessel's name, hailing port and burgee on it.



THORVALD said:


> I like the fabric on the chair next to you!
> 
> Room has a kind of Spanish feel to it? Thorvald


1. I have a remnant, shall I make a vest or jacket lining for you?? :icon_smile_wink:

2. It's an unusual Spanish Colonial. (Unusual for the mid-Atlantic) You should see the outside. The neigbors call it the Alamo!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WouldaShoulda said:


> NO!! It is our own. I had a bullion made with our vessel's name, hailing port and burgee on it.
> 
> 1. I have a remnant, shall I make a vest or jacket lining for you?? :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> 2. It's an unusual Spanish Colonial. (Unusual for the mid-Atlantic) You should see the outside. The neigbors call it the Alamo!!


Glad to hear about the crest...

Regarding number 2... someone recently finished building a Spanish behemoth on River Rd. out here... I hope it wasn't you. :icon_smile_wink:

I'm heading out to the Eastern Shore today. Standard prep wear:

PRL Polo-Navy
PRL Shorts- Seafoam Green
Leatherman Ltd. Custom embroidered surcingle- Navy with Blue stitching

Shoes are a toss up between Sperry's and Vans Authentics (A canvas shoe like the CVO, but closer to Keds)

Maybe I'll just bring both.

Timex on #1


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
KS belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

Monday:

















Tuesday:
























And of course I had to model a couple of new bow ties for Ellie:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's a good thing you can pull off the bow tie look Calvin!!

Which came first, your interest spawning your wife's vocation, or her vocation spawning your interest?? 



I wish August were over.

90s+ and chance of thunderstorms every day this week.

I replaced my yellow PVC slicker with this number from BB.

The tie I got while honeymooning in Charleston, SC ten years ago.

The button down is department store. (Lord and Taylor)

Web belt from North Sails.

Pants BB

Shoes Bass. 

While I managed to pull my pants up this time, the tie is looking a little wide, yes??


----------



## Calvin500

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's a good thing you can pull off the bow tie look Calvin!!
> 
> Which came first, your interest spawning your wife's vocation, or her vocation spawning your interest??


WS--thank you. I had the interest first, although I didn't have the funds to buy many bow ties. (Had/have plenty of neckties b/c they can be had for dirt cheap at thrift stores.) Now, of course, she just makes the bows I wear.

Looking very sharp there. Man, those bucks pop with the reds.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's a good thing you can pull off the bow tie look Calvin!!
> 
> Which came first, your interest spawning your wife's vocation, or her vocation spawning your interest??


Looks good. North Sails belt, Red pants, black (?) & gold tie... you can't get more Maryland trad than that. Consider adding a Pikesville Rye cocktail


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tom Buchanan said:


> Consider adding a Pikesville Rye cocktail


Ha!!

I prefer Black Eye Susans, scrapple for breakfast and rockfish for dinner!!

I've lived in DelMarVa all my life, my wife's family has lived in this house for 75+ years.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

J Press Pinpoint OCBD Blue
J.Crew Tissue Chino shorts Yellow
Leatherman Ltd. surcingle Navy

shoes TBD

Timex on Navy grosgrain.


----------



## randomdude

Calvin500 said:


> Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course I had to model a couple of new bow ties for Ellie:


Calvin, are those the J. Crew Reed Leather Wingtips? I'm wearing those shoes myself today, big fan. Also - did you see that J. Crew finally is offering burgundy wingtips? I'm a huge Crew fan but they are only just now discovering that shoes can be colors other than black and brown.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

RandomDude,

Didn't J.Crew offer a pair of tan wingtips a little while back?

Calvin500,

I really like that red bowtie.
Looking good as usual.


----------



## stfu

Goodness those trousers are red.

I like them.

(Most here might say that tie is too wide. I like it.)


----------



## Calvin500

randomdude said:


> Calvin, are those the J. Crew Reed Leather Wingtips? I'm wearing those shoes myself today, big fan. Also - did you see that J. Crew finally is offering burgundy wingtips? I'm a huge Crew fan but they are only just now discovering that shoes can be colors other than black and brown.


RD--these are Florsheim longwings. Thanks for the note on the Crew shoes.

AS--thank you very much.


----------



## randomdude

^ No kidding! That is too funny. I literally held my shoe up to that picture and they are a 100% match.


----------



## Galt

In Atlanta Airport... headed to Rome on Vacation. Travelling clothes...

JAB: blue & white fine line stripe pinpoint button down collar
JCrew: Khaki regular fit flat front chino's
Leatherman Ltd. surcingle Navy
Gold Toe: Over the Calf black socks
Bass: Gilman Weejun
Orvis: Super Slim watch with black CW band.

Looking forward to breaking out my new 3/2 Press Seersucker coat in Rome.


----------



## Calvin500

randomdude said:


> ^ No kidding! That is too funny. I literally held my shoe up to that picture and they are a 100% match.


RD--You can kind of tell in the picture of my shoes that they're longwings rather than wingtips. It's a great color for a shoe, as I'm sure you agree.


----------



## ds23pallas

O'Connell's gingham shirt and handed-down knit tie along with a summer suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
Gucci pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

DS23pallas,

I like your choice of tie. I think it does a good job of subduing the gingham.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Looks great, ds23pallas

Consider a dimple


----------



## Jovan

In his defence, a dimple is pretty hard to do with narrow knit ties. I don't even bother. With narrow ties in general, it's harder to do for lack of adequate fabric to achieve it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
RLP pocket-square
Brion shirt
Brion pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

Jovan said:


> In his defence, a dimple is pretty hard to do with narrow knit ties. I don't even bother. With narrow ties in general, it's harder to do for lack of adequate fabric to achieve it.


You're right that it's harder. But I think it's worth the bother. It's not that hard. My policy is try, and if at first you don't succeed, _don't_ try again.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ I just enforce the dimple with my index finger as I'm bringing the knot together, starting early in the few seconds of the tightening process. If it doesn't happen, I redo it all from the beginning rather than try to endimple (dimplify?) a finished knot. 

Speaking of which, what method do you guys use to get the length right? I drape the tie around my neck at the beginning of the process and use my right arm (held straight down along my side, in the manner of standing at attention) as a ruler for the long end of the tie, which should reach to the extreme joint of my middle finger. That's for a four-in-hand knot. Most other knots (which actually I don't use anymore) require more length because they use up more fabric in the knot. This method has become a barely conscious act, and works every time unless I start fooling around with things like revised dimples.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

My casual Friday guilty pleasure...



RL Camp shirt
LL Bean draw string canvas
Sperry toggles


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Kiton shirt
RLPL pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hbs midwest

*Friday...*

This morning at the broker's office, then errand-running:
PRL pique polo--hunter
LLB khakis, usual specs
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
PRL crew socks--hunter
Gokey/Orvis mocs
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 nvay blazer
PS--navy/hunter/red golf-motif silk print

Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> This morning at the broker's office, then errand-running:
> PRL pique polo--hunter
> LLB khakis, usual specs
> Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
> PRL crew socks--hunter
> Gokey/Orvis mocs
> BB 1818 Madison 3/2 nvay blazer
> PS--navy/hunter/red golf-motif silk print
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


have a wonderful weekend. have you completed your painting job?


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> have a wonderful weekend. have you completed your painting job?


Thanks, Mac--a great weekend to you and yours, as well...Painting will resume upon cessation of current wet weather and drying out of the wood fence...

Enjoy!

hbs


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

hbs midwest said:


> This morning at the broker's office, then errand-running:
> PRL pique polo--hunter
> LLB khakis, usual specs
> Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
> PRL crew socks--hunter
> Gokey/Orvis mocs
> BB 1818 Madison 3/2 nvay blazer
> PS--navy/hunter/red golf-motif silk print
> 
> Enjoy the weekend, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Nicely done!!


----------



## Bermuda

yesterday at my wedding rehersal dinner:
pink with blue stripes short sleeve PRL oxford button up
Tommy hilfiger khakis
Sperry topsiders
braided leather belt


----------



## Calvin500

Bermuda said:


> yesterday at my wedding rehersal dinner:
> pink with blue stripes short sleeve PRL oxford button up
> Tommy hilfiger khakis
> Sperry topsiders
> braided leather belt


If by _my_ you mean *YOUR*, then congrats.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Etro pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Prada Prada
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
RLP tie
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys monkstraps
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Is there a National Canadian "Break out your shorts week??" 

That's a look I'm accustomed to, but I can't personally get used to wearing my penny loafers sockless.

Sperrys alright but not my loafers.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is there a National Canadian "Break out your shorts week??"


Shortly before the snow flies


----------



## mjo_1

First day of law school:

PRL pink uni stripe OCBD
LE premium chinos
Press navy surcingle 
tan bucks
Orvis field watch



Michael


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP sportscoat
Lorenzini shirt
SR pocket-square
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## fat paul

kitonbrioni, I just spent one of the most enjoyable half hours looking at your blog. Your sense of style floors me. Thank you from the bottom on my heart.
Humbly. fat paul


----------



## hbs midwest

mjo_1 said:


> First day of law school:
> 
> PRL pink uni stripe OCBD
> LE premium chinos
> Press navy surcingle
> tan bucks
> Orvis field watch
> 
> Michael


Counsellor-to-Be:

Wishing you the very best in your professional studies (My father went through OU Law back in the early30s).

Have a great year!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Zon Jr.

fat paul said:


> kitonbrioni, I just spent one of the most enjoyable half hours looking at your blog. Your sense of style floors me. Thank you from the bottom on my heart.
> Humbly. fat paul


Hear hear, sir! I think it's about time this man was fully appreciated for the taste and style he brings to the fora! He is obviously a man of wealth and substance but he doesn't rub it in our feces like so many others, mostly in other fora, thank god. Thank you Fat Paul for taking the time to show your humble appreciation, which I and hundreds of other members certainly share, sir!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Zon Jr. said:


> Hear hear, sir! I think it's about time this man was fully appreciated for the taste and style he brings to the fora! He is obviously a man of wealth and substance but he doesn't rub it in our feces like so many others, mostly in other fora, thank god. Thank you Fat Paul for taking the time to show your humble appreciation, which I and hundreds of other members certainly share, sir!


A wee OTT today eh??

I'd say I mostly agree but the exotic shoes were a little flashy for my taste and the pool ball tie should really go!!

The rest was quite pleasing.


----------



## Patrick06790

For several weeks I've been staying at the summer camp, where is there is no power and minimal running water. If I want to shave I have to heat up the kettle first. Bathing is done in the lake, and I keep a minimal supply of clothes on hand.

But my cousins (and their four small children) came up for a few days so I am back in my apartment, where the clothes are.

And today I just swung for the fence.

Thrifted vintage BB seersucker, LE point collar, Rugby tie, AE Broadstreets, Christy's straw hat


----------



## TDI GUY

Zon Jr. said:


> Hear hear, sir! I think it's about time this man was fully appreciated for the taste and style he brings to the fora! He is obviously a man of wealth and substance *but he doesn't rub it in our feces* like so many others, mostly in other fora, thank god. Thank you Fat Paul for taking the time to show your humble appreciation, which I and hundreds of other members certainly share, sir!


Thank God for that!


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> For several weeks I've been staying at the summer camp, where is there is no power and minimal running water. If I want to shave I have to heat up the kettle first. Bathing is done in the lake, and I keep a minimal supply of clothes on hand.
> 
> But my cousins (and their four small children) came up for a few days so I am back in my apartment, where the clothes are.
> 
> And today I just swung for the fence.
> 
> Thrifted vintage BB seersucker, LE point collar, Rugby tie, AE Broadstreets, Christy's straw hat


Good looking attire


----------



## Patrick06790

Zon Jr. said:


> He is obviously a man of wealth and substance but he doesn't rub it in our feces like so many others, mostly in other fora, thank god.


I hate it when that rubbing thing happens.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Thrifted vintage BB seersucker, LE point collar, Rugby tie, AE Broadstreets, Christy's straw hat


Are those flip up clip-on sunglasses?? And if so where did you get them??

The shoes are killer. I'm affraid I'd have nowhere to wear them.


----------



## Patrick06790

WouldaShoulda said:


> Are those flip up clip-on sunglasses?? And if so where did you get them??


Yes they are. I got them at my local fly shop. I think this is it:

Not my first choice for work - I usually wear contacts - but Tuesday is editing/proofing day and I need my bifocals.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Yes they are. I got them at my local fly shop. I think this is it:
> 
> Not my first choice for work - I usually wear contacts - but Tuesday is editing/proofing day and I need my bifocals.


Thanks,

The bi-focal thing is new to me and I didn't want to spring for a second pair quite yet for sunglasses.


----------



## Patrick06790

WouldaShoulda said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The bi-focal thing is new to me and I didn't want to spring for a second pair quite yet for sunglasses.


They are very good for fishing and driving, and don't look as goofy as you might think.


----------



## Jovan

fat paul said:


> kitonbrioni, I just spent one of the most enjoyable half hours looking at your blog. Your sense of style floors me. Thank you from the bottom on my heart.
> Humbly. fat paul


If not for the footwear, way-too-big coats, and puddling trousers... maybe I'd agree.  He never seems to pay attention to constructive criticism so it's a wasted effort anyways.



Zon Jr. said:


> Hear hear, sir! I think it's about time this man was fully appreciated for the taste and style he brings to the fora! He is obviously a man of wealth and substance but he doesn't rub it in our feces like so many others, mostly in other fora, thank god. Thank you Fat Paul for taking the time to show your humble appreciation, which I and hundreds of other members certainly share, sir!


But wealth and good style don't always go together. Most of the best dressers here have a pretty average job.

I have to ask, are you a troll? Every one of your posts until recently have been quite negative. Why the sudden change?


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Kiton shirt
Fishing Fly cufflinks
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WindsorNot

Happy hour on another hot central TX day. Keepin' it casual.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Jovan said:


> If not for the footwear, way-too-big coats, and puddling trousers... maybe I'd agree.  He never seems to pay attention to constructive criticism so it's a wasted effort anyways.
> 
> But wealth and good style don't always go together. Most of the best dressers here have a pretty average job.
> 
> I have to ask, are you a troll? Every one of your posts until recently have been quite negative. Why the sudden change?


Zon Jr. Is being sarcastic "Jovan"


----------



## Beefeater

*Outta Here*



Patrick06790 said:


> For several weeks I've been staying at the summer camp, where is there is no power and minimal running water. If I want to shave I have to heat up the kettle first. Bathing is done in the lake, and I keep a minimal supply of clothes on hand.
> 
> But my cousins (and their four small children) came up for a few days so I am back in my apartment, where the clothes are.
> 
> And today I just swung for the fence.


Home run, sir. Well-played.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Jovan

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Zon Jr. Is being sarcastic "Jovan"


Why are you putting my name in quotes?


----------



## Helvetia

Patrick06790 said:


>


As a political button collector I appreciate your choice for the day.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I recall that election year...sort of: Chappaquiddick, anyone?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Joe Beamish said:


> I recall that election year...


My Hippie friends were wearing Anderson buttons that year.

It was the first election I was eligible to vote in.


----------



## randomdude

Patrick06790 said:


>


Very nice Patrick. We need to see your Goldwater button more often!


----------



## Zon Jr.

Joe Beamish said:


> I recall that election year...sort of: Chappaquiddick, anyone?


 1969. Button says 1980.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Yes indeed, Zon Jr. Very sagacious of you! But I'm referring to the 1980 election year (my first remembered presidential election cycle) in which that dreadful event was brought up ad nauseam.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
RLP pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RR jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Zon Jr.

Joe Beamish said:


> Yes indeed, Zon Jr. Very sagacious of you! But I'm referring to the 1980 election year (my first remembered presidential election cycle) in which that dreadful event was brought up ad nauseam.


Yes, we all know about it. So maybe, on the day of the guy's death, it might not need to be brought up so gratuitously.


----------



## Joe Beamish

My initial post was before I knew he died. I actually thought Patrick's button was gratuitous (in a welcome Patrickesque way). Had I known, I wouldn't have posted that. Not that I'm exactly teeming with regret, either.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Fair enough.


----------



## Patrick06790

I've got to find my Wendell Willkie button


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Just visited your vicious blog: Yes, Bob Grant was amazingly nasty. Misanthropic talk radio at its most hateful. 

Caller: "How are you doing, Bob?"

Bob: "The same as I was two minutes ago. Why do people keep asking me that on the air? God, you people are stupid. Scum!"

One misstep and you were toast with Bob, who was quick to take offense. Reminds me of this board sometimes.

Erm....Great look. Is that a blazer? Or a suit? It's hard to argue with your tie/pocket square combination.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ah, pictures of WIAW again, nice!!

BTW~Tony Kornheiser used to do the anti-"how are you doing" thing to.

I'm not a big fan, but I do just say "fine, thank you" and move the conversation along. 

Some people get real bent out of shape. They don't care about how you are doing, they just want to tell you how they are doing!! :crazy:


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Just visited your vicious blog: Yes, Bob Grant was amazingly nasty. Misanthropic talk radio at its most hateful.
> 
> Caller: "How are you doing, Bob?"
> 
> Bob: "The same as I was two minutes ago. Why do people keep asking me that on the air? God, you people are stupid. Scum!"
> 
> One misstep and you were toast with Bob, who was quick to take offense. Reminds me of this board sometimes.
> 
> Erm....Great look. Is that a blazer? Or a suit? It's hard to argue with your tie/pocket square combination.


Only time I ever heard Grant completely flummoxed was when a caller asked him if it was true he'd been following the Grateful Dead.

BB hopsack blazer, LE "paintbrush" shirt (these are really very nice), J Crew outlet tie, and a Wang. Chinos and loafers below.


----------



## stfu

Patrick06790 said:


> BB hopsack blazer, LE "paintbrush" shirt (these are really very nice), J Crew outlet tie, and a Wang. Chinos and loafers below.


Interesting, the paintbrush shirt seems to have more 'collar' than the typical LE button down.

Nice.

I have a few J Crew outlet ties.

(Under rated for the price.)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
PS socks
testoni bluchers
Bulgari cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## ds23pallas

Probably the last outing for my 2-button seersucker sack this summer.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## ds23pallas

mcarthur said:


> ^nice looking attire


Thanks, Mac. It seems I receive compliments mostly from younger women in the service industry that I may come across in the course of the day. Usually it's "Nice suit!" even though I normally wear khakis with this jacket. I don't bother to correct them, merely adding "I bet you say that to every guy that comes in here wearing seersucker and a belt with spouting whales on it."


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ds23pallas said:


> Thanks, Mac. It seems I receive compliments mostly from younger women in the service industry that I may come across in the course of the day. Usually it's "Nice suit!" even though I normally wear khakis with this jacket. I don't bother to correct them, merely adding "I bet you say that to every guy that comes in here wearing seersucker and a belt with spouting whales on it."


Haha, I get that a lot too.

Sometimes I'm not sure they mean...

"Nice suit" :icon_cheers:

Or "Nice suit" 

Today, I'm giving you a "Nice suit" :icon_cheers: !!


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Kiton shirt
Barbera pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Varvatos All-Stars
Burberry cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Jovan

I'd rather get, "You look nice." Which I do sometimes. :icon_smile_big:

To me, it's better to be complimented on how the whole ensemble makes you look than one item that sticks out in particular. It's why I usually avoid brightly coloured ties.


----------



## Brownshoe

takin' Ivy


----------



## Calvin500

ds23pallas said:


> Thanks, Mac. It seems I receive compliments mostly from younger women in the service industry that I may come across in the course of the day. Usually it's "Nice suit!" even though I normally wear khakis with this jacket. I don't bother to correct them, merely adding "I bet you say that to every guy that comes in here wearing seersucker and a belt with spouting whales on it."


DS--Looks real good.

I usually get "Hey, I saw you the other day---what day was that?---riding your Vespa out on this or that road. You were wearing a suit." It does no good to think back to the last time I actually wore a _suit_.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Vestamenta pant
NM belt
NM socks
Varvatos Chukka
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## ds23pallas

My favourite hot weather shirt, a mesh long-tailed Lacoste. My dad bought several in Menton, France in 1977. One white one was brought back in a small size as a gift for me as I was a young lad at the time. I wore the heck out of it on the tennis court until it was stolen at my school. Several years ago I raided dad's closet and found a stash that fit me now in brown, yellow, green and this blue. Does Lacoste even make this mesh style any more? And why do all the new ones have no tail?


----------



## Zon Jr.

ds23pallas said:


> And why do all the new ones have no tail?


Because no one plays tennis anymore. But if they did,

They wouldn't wear Lacoste. But if they did,

The wouldn't tuck it in.

Nice shirt.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brownshoe-
Nice! Where's the windbreaker from?


----------



## eagle2250

ds23pallas said:


> My favourite hot weather shirt, a mesh long-tailed Lacoste. My dad bought several in Menton, France in 1977. One white one was brought back in a small size as a gift for me as I was a young lad at the time. I wore the heck out of it on the tennis court until it was stolen at my school. Several years ago I raided dad's closet and found a stash that fit me now in brown, yellow, green and this blue. Does Lacoste even make this mesh style any more? And why do all the new ones have no tail?


While you wear the shirt well ds23pallas (read as...looks great!), as a former fan of the brand, I feel your pain. Lacoste took a very nice shirt design and made it...not so good!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni shirt
$5 gold coin cufflinks
NM tie
Brioni pocket-square
Cartier belt
BB balmorals
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ds23pallas said:


> ...why do all the new ones have no tail?


I was wondering that same thing...


----------



## CMDC

Finally able to break out this jacket:

Pritchard's of Washington 3/2 blue check cotton sack jacket. A great thrift find.
LE white ocbd
Barbara Blank silk knit tie
LE khakis
LLBean mocs


----------



## Jovan

Re-posting because I'm wearing essentially the same outfit, albeit with a haircut and brown Top-Siders instead of burgundy pennys.


----------



## Brownshoe

^ Awesome, CMDC

That anorak is from J Crew, thrifted for I think for $1.50. I bought it inspired by a Take Ivy pic. It's too big, wondering if I can cut it down somehow.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

*Fall Preview*

RL Corduroy Jacket
Lord &Taylor Shirt
Burberry Tie
BB Khaki Pants
AE Hanover Shoes

I took your advice, ditched the boat shoes and got some AE loafers.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Summer is Over*


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Bshoe, thanks I've been scouring thrifts for the perfect anorak and parka in my quest to dress like George Costanza.


It would be kinda fun to do a couple separate theme WAYWN threads, like a Take Ivy or TOPH inspired outfit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC~Killer jacket

Jovan~Any tips for tiling??  

Alden~Neat satchel.


----------



## Jovan

Tiling was finished long ago by someone not me.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Tiling was finished long ago by someone not me.


Hire sombody to do the tiling??

I will follow that tip as well!! :idea:


----------



## Jovan

Nope, someone else in the house I was in when the picture was taken.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Funny, when you last posted that picture I asked if you were using the Murray's to tile, _without_ noticing that there were tiles missing in the background.

Still amazed you use the stuff, I'm considering Brylcream myself.


----------



## Jovan

It's really good. FAR better than gel. Brylcreem is easier to wash out and gives a little more shine, but doesn't hold as much (so keep a pocket comb handy). A lot of people recommend Layrite, but considering Murray's is $2 at Sally Beauty Supply, I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## Beefeater

*Mirror Ball*



Patrick06790 said:


>


Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the traddest of them all . . .


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jovan said:


> It's really good. FAR better than gel. Brylcreem is easier to wash out and gives a little more shine, but doesn't hold as much (so keep a pocket comb handy). A lot of people recommend Layrite, but considering Murray's is $2 at Sally Beauty Supply, I'm sticking with it for now.


I've used Murrays and it will hold your hair in a hurricane. Its a good choice. (Plus, I think its made here in Detroit!)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

LL Bean Silverbelly by Stetson.
Shirt L & T
Tie BB 
Belt North Sails
Watch Modern Hamilton
Kakhis BB
White Bucs Bass (Vintage made in USA!!)

I usually only break out the hat for going to the track or outdoor parties. 
I never noticed just how shiney perma-press shirts are. 

That's why I hang out here. To learn something.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Joe Beamish

I used Brylcreem in my early 20s for awhile. And then a few months ago, I looked for it again and couldn't find it anywhere, and decided not to bother ordering it online. So I still use nothing, which is okay since I'm wearing my hair somewhat long.

BTW, whatever you're doing now looks really good on you.



Jovan said:


> It's really good. FAR better than gel. Brylcreem is easier to wash out and gives a little more shine, but doesn't hold as much (so keep a pocket comb handy). A lot of people recommend Layrite, but considering Murray's is $2 at Sally Beauty Supply, I'm sticking with it for now.


----------



## stfu

WouldaShoulda said:


> LL Bean Silverbelly by Stetson.
> Shirt L & T
> Tie BB
> Belt North Sails
> Watch Modern Hamilton
> Kakhis BB
> White Bucs Bass (Vintage made in USA!!)
> 
> I usually only break out the hat for going to the track or outdoor parties.
> I never noticed just how shiney perma-press shirts are.
> 
> That's why I hang out here. To learn something.
> 
> Any thoughts??


I think it all looks fantastic, and also I think that I don't own enough yellow ties.


----------



## Jovan

Joe Beamish said:


> I used Brylcreem in my early 20s for awhile. And then a few months ago, I looked for it again and couldn't find it anywhere, and decided not to bother ordering it online. So I still use nothing, which is okay since I'm wearing my hair somewhat long.
> 
> BTW, whatever you're doing now looks really good on you.


Thanks. I used to find Brylcreem in Wal-Mart, but I don't shop there anymore.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

stfu said:


> I think it all looks fantastic, and also I think that I don't own enough yellow ties.


Thanks!!

I think I own one too many.

It's blue polka dot I've had for years and can't give up.

I'll post it and let the jury decide!!

I used to put product in my hair but now it's kept so short it doesn't matter!!


----------



## Cary Grant

About as "trad" as I'd ever get.  From yesterday (already posted in the other WAYW)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
ML shirt
Prada pant
MD belt
Prada bluchers
Armani socks
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## TMMKC

Great pocket square, Cary Grant. What's the make?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## balder

Jovan said:


> Thanks. I used to find Brylcreem in Wal-Mart, but I don't shop there anymore.


Oh, for the days when I needed Brylcreem-or anything else!


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle said:


>


nice looking attire. Your PS slipped into your pocket


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

White bucs (since the season is almost over)
Tan pants
Blue oxford shirt
Red and navy striped ribbon belt
Navy blazer
Red and Navy striped bowtie


----------



## CMDC

LE Reds
BB 3/2 navy blazer
LE blue ocbd
Boston Trader repp tie
LLBean mocs


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> LE Reds
> BB 3/2 navy blazer
> LE blue ocbd
> Boston Trader repp tie
> LLBean mocs


I like it!!

I avoided red in the tie for fear of a possible clash with red pants but I see it can be done successfully.


----------



## Jovan

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire. Your PS slipped into your pocket


Or he didn't wear one. ic12337:


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire. Your PS slipped into your pocket


Thanks.


Jovan said:


> Or he didn't wear one. ic12337:


No, he's right. That one was giving me trouble all day.


----------



## Joe Beamish

That's dreamy, AP. I bet your students swoon. Dangerous territory I'm sure


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Pantherella socks
testoni bluchers
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Patrick06790

Joe Beamish said:


> I used Brylcreem in my early 20s for awhile. And then a few months ago, I looked for it again and couldn't find it anywhere, and decided not to bother ordering it online. So I still use nothing, which is okay since I'm wearing my hair somewhat long.


Last year I went to a really horrible Halloween party trying for some sort of George Raft thing with a DB, fedora and slicked-down hair. I tried Brylcreem. Utter disaster, but it wasn't the product's fault. I am unfamiliar with the ways of dippity-do in general. I don't even own a comb.


----------



## Joe Beamish

a) A little DAB'll do ya (not a BIG GRAB)
b) You're one of the lucky ones: Full head of wavy hair requiring no attention



Patrick06790 said:


> Last year I went to a really horrible Halloween party trying for some sort of George Raft thing with a DB, fedora and slicked-down hair. I tried Brylcreem. Utter disaster, but it wasn't the product's fault. I am unfamiliar with the ways of dippity-do in general. I don't even own a comb.


----------



## Cary Grant

TMMKC said:


> Great pocket square, Cary Grant. What's the make?


Sorry for the delayed response, TMMKC, it's Seaward & Stearn, linen.


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

CMDC-

Those "Reds" look shockingly new. Also, matching them to your tie isn't - to put it nicely - the best thing you could have done. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Chuck Schick

Black Framed Vuarnet Sunglasses
White OCBD with North Sails logo on left breast
Rolex Submariner
J. Crew flat front pants in green
Dark brown vintage belt, maker unkownn
Sperry topsiders


----------



## Jovan

Joe Beamish said:


> a) A little DAB'll do ya (not a BIG GRAB)
> b) You're one of the lucky ones: Full head of wavy hair requiring no attention


A "dab" can be anywhere from dime-sized to a quarter depending on how thick or unmanageable your hair is.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
MJ cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## vwguy

JAB Madras jacket
LE pink OCBD
LE khakis
Leatherman belt
Weejuns

I'm becoming a gentleman farmer...










Brian


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> That's dreamy, AP. I bet your students swoon. Dangerous territory I'm sure


Thanks. My students do generally get a glassy look in their eyes when I lecture, but I doubt swoon is the right word.


----------



## AldenPyle

vwguy said:


> JAB Madras jacket
> LE pink OCBD
> LE khakis
> Leatherman belt
> Weejuns
> 
> I'm becoming a gentleman farmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


That's great.


----------



## BobGuam

This reminds of a TV program called Green Acres.



vwguy said:


> JAB Madras jacket
> LE pink OCBD
> LE khakis
> Leatherman belt
> Weejuns
> 
> I'm becoming a gentleman farmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## hbs midwest

vwguy said:


> JAB Madras jacket
> LE pink OCBD
> LE khakis
> Leatherman belt
> Weejuns
> 
> I'm becoming a gentleman farmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Niiiice...

Gearing up for Labor Day, Brian?

Enjoy the weekend & holiday.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## Calvin500

CMDC said:


> LE Reds
> BB 3/2 navy blazer
> LE blue ocbd
> Boston Trader repp tie
> LLBean mocs


I think I may trot out the same sort of ensemble one last time tonight. I'm going to miss this sort of thing, though I'm looking forward to the wardrobe switcheroo.

Looks really nice, CMDC.


----------



## Calvin500

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> CMDC-
> 
> Those "Reds" look shockingly new. Also, matching them to your tie isn't - to put it nicely - the best thing you could have done. :icon_smile_wink:


I respectfully disagree. The red stripes in the tie are small; they don't dominate. I think the tie actually tones down the whole look, being predominately navy with a few red stripes.


----------



## mcarthur

vwguy said:


> JAB Madras jacket
> LE pink OCBD
> LE khakis
> Leatherman belt
> Weejuns
> 
> I'm becoming a gentleman farmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


great picture! thank you for sharing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
MB pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
Tommy cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## randomdude

Calvin500 said:


> I respectfully disagree. The red stripes in the tie are small; they don't dominate. I think the tie actually tones down the whole look, being predominately navy with a few red stripes.


Agree. This is why I like red pants better than Nantucket reds, I think the contrast with really red pants and a navy blazer is awesome. Polo outlet had some great ones earlier this summer for $15 (in "bright orangey red" color, great name)


----------



## eagle2250

vwguy said:


> JAB Madras jacket
> LE pink OCBD
> LE khakis
> Leatherman belt
> Weejuns
> 
> I'm becoming a gentleman farmer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Brian: The clothes look great but, whys a guy from Wisconsin, sitting on an old Farmall tractor, rather than a John Deere eek? Isn't that something like a Badger fan rooting for the Fighting Illini(!)?


----------



## snakeroot

*Farewell My Lovelies*

Sunday go to meeting:

White bucs (JCrew)
Sky blue/yellow/sage cotton argyles
Cream cotton herringbone weave pants, cuffed 1.5" (Hickey Freeman)
Sky blue linen/cotton buttondown (BB Country Club)
Yellow/light blue bowties (BB)
Blue/white seersucker jacket (Lauren)
White linen PS, TV fold (eBay)

I'll miss 'em ... (sniff)

Regards,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
TA tie
Fleming belt
PS socks
Brioni balmorals
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WindsorNot

Finally getting a reprieve from the central Texas heat down here. BB bow, LE OCBD, and Southwick for Cable.


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Finally getting a reprieve from the central Texas heat down here. BB bow, LE OCBD, and Southwick for Cable.


nice looking attire


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire


Thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Brioni shirt
Taverniti So jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## randomdude

^ Wow AP, incredible. Where's the jacket from?


----------



## AldenPyle

randomdude said:


> ^ Wow AP, incredible. Where's the jacket from?


Thanks. 
PressxHartmarx Jacket


----------



## Andy Roo

_^ That _is the most beautiful madras jacket I have ever seen. Very well played, AP, very well indeed.


----------



## Cowtown

Kudos as well AP.

Windsor Not - Nice job. It is good to get a reprieve from the heat.


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Good looking attire


----------



## WindsorNot

Cowtown said:


> Windsor Not - Nice job. It is good to get a reprieve from the heat.


Indeed. Time to break out the shetlands!!! Err...not quite. :icon_smile:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AP,

I like your choice of tie. While I usually associate knit ties with fall/winter (not to say they can't be worn at other times, I just think of sweaters when I see them), I think that the solid knit tie compliments and composes the colors of the madras while also standing alone as a point of interest due to the textural dissonance with the rest of the fabrics.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
TB belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## hbs midwest

AP and Windsor...

Well-played! Niiiiiice.:icon_smile:

Enjoy the week, gentlemen.

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

Thanks all.



Andy Roo said:


> _^ That _is the most beautiful madras jacket I have ever seen. Very well played, AP, very well indeed.


 I like it because it does have all my favorite colors from the Crayola 8 pack, but at a distance does not look brightly colored.



AdamsSutherland said:


> AP,
> 
> I like your choice of tie. While I usually associate knit ties with fall/winter (not to say they can't be worn at other times, I just think of sweaters when I see them), I think that the solid knit tie compliments and composes the colors of the madras while also standing alone as a point of interest due to the textural dissonance with the rest of the fabrics.


Interesting point about the seasonality of the knit tie. The forest green tie knit does seem to work with a lot of different jackets including earth tones.


----------



## AldenPyle

Shirt by Hemrajani. Fit and fabric is great, but they definitely need some schooling on the collar button placement.


----------



## Brownshoe

Getting into Autumn




























Loving the cool night air up on the roof


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP -- Great madras/knit/khakis look. (What are those khakis? I'm guessing tapered M2s.) 

I don't know why people don't wear knit ties WAY more often. They kick butt year round in cotton (summer), silk (anytime), and wool (fall & winter).

Brownshoe -- Yes way on the rugby shirt!


----------



## Jovan

AP: Great looks as always. It still looks like a better shirt than many.

BS: Your shoe is untied.  Are those Quoddy bluchers?


----------



## Brownshoe

Nope those are the Beanie Babies, love 'em.

Jovan, thanks for the PM-sorry I didn't see it earlier, haven't actually logged in for a while.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I never thought I'd want a madras jacket or an antique tractor but now...


----------



## CMDC

Power suit today.

Thrifted charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack--No label so this is a mystery but it fit perfectly
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
Press navy/burgundy repp
Florsheim gunboats


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Oxxford wool pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
JL chelsea boots
Armani cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> Power suit today.
> 
> Thrifted charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack--No label so this is a mystery but it fit perfectly
> BB blue pinpoint ocbd
> Press navy/burgundy repp
> Florsheim gunboats


good looking attire


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> AP -- Great madras/knit/khakis look. (What are those khakis? I'm guessing tapered M2s.)


Thanks. The pants are these 
by Hertling, i think. Appropriately tapered, of course.

CMDC - Excellent suit.


----------



## CMDC

^Best $10 suit I've ever bought.


----------



## AldenPyle

Hober School Tie for big victory this weekend.


----------



## Grundie

Dark green moleskin trousers.
Tattersall shirt
Bobby Jones merino fairisle vest (a bargain from Sierra Trading Post)
Brown knot wool tie
Loake Royal brogues.
Timex easy reader watch.
Green Barbour Border jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Keep up the good work


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP, I'm sorry to comment on your every post, but this looks great. Sport coat really fits nicely -- everything does. I think you've mastered fit all around.


----------



## Patrick06790

Observed in the line of duty: Ralph Lauren's take on "Talk Like a Pirate Day."


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna sock
Nocona boots
Kiton cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Brownshoe

^Patrick: Nice looking attire. Consider a shoulder parrot.


----------



## anglophile23

Is that an Art Fawcett tricorn?Nice.



Patrick06790 said:


> Observed in the line of duty: Ralph Lauren's take on "Talk Like a Pirate Day."


----------



## Joe Beamish

Shirt by BB
Darted two-button jacket by LE
Cord jeans by Levi
Boots by Red Wing
Cheesy smile by me


----------



## redmanca

Why'd ya shave Joe?

Looks great anyways.

Conor


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Quite nice, but why are you showing us a picture? :icon_smile_wink:

By the way, are you of mexican descent?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Time on my hands today, I guess. But I agree that my usual attire (such as today's) is unremarkable (which is the way I like it) and not particularly post-worthy. This is my first day wearing the Red Wings in quite some time....


----------



## Jovan

Joe and AP are always great inspiration. Thanks again for the posts.

If you wore a tie with that outfit, the effect might be like this.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Mexican? I wish. 

Jovan: Thank you; normally in the office I'd be wearing a knit tie with this


----------



## Joe Beamish

Your facial hair was way cooler than mine. Plus, a lady friend persuaded me to give clean-face a try....



redmanca said:


> Why'd ya shave Joe?
> 
> Looks great anyways.
> 
> Conor


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gman-17

AldenPyle said:


> Shirt by Hemrajani. Fit and fabric is great, but they definitely need some schooling on the collar button placement.


AP,

I have never had Joe make button downs for me but was thinking about it, tell me your thoughts re: collar button placement--lack of roll?


----------



## Grundie

Today was dress down Friday at work soooo....

Custom made kilt in Co. Derry tartan.
Custom Argyll jacket made from grey Donegal herringbone tweed, with matching waistcoat and cap.
Custom made (by a cobbler I know in Ayr) ghillie brogues with large plates to make such a wonderful tapping sound - with matching fabric flashes.
Dark green knit tie.
Seal fur sporran.
Four hip flasks contain various malts.

I am a software engineer for a well known search engine, every day is dress down day in reality. I look so out of place and I am proud of that fact.

I just don't do dress down Friday.


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Shirt by BB
> Darted two-button jacket by LE
> Cord jeans by Levi
> Boots by Red Wing
> Cheesy smile by me


I like the look.


----------



## Joe Beamish

mcarthur, 

Thank you

Joe


----------



## closerlook

what ever happened to mac's wayw posts?


----------



## redmanca

Joe Beamish said:


> Your facial hair was way cooler than mine. Plus, a lady friend persuaded me to give clean-face a try....


Nah, if I could grow a beard, I would be all over it.

Your second reason makes perfect sense.

Conor


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
FW boots
Boucheron Cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Conor,

The real reason I nuked the beard is that I find a beard rather difficult to marry to the tradly look. You yourself do it well because it's so stylized. It works. But in the venerable thread of American Trad Men photos, there aren't many whole beards to be seen at all.


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> AP, I'm sorry to comment on your every post, but this looks great. Sport coat really fits nicely -- everything does. I think you've mastered fit all around.


Nice of you to say. Never get the color quite right though. Still, after last night, no one dare question the power of the Hober school tie.



Joe Beamish said:


> Shirt by BB
> Darted two-button jacket by LE
> Cord jeans by Levi
> Boots by Red Wing
> Cheesy smile by me


Great look. Makes me wish it were fall here. What kind of Redwings do you wear?


----------



## AldenPyle

gman-17 said:


> AP,
> 
> I have never had Joe make button downs for me but was thinking about it, tell me your thoughts re: collar button placement--lack of roll?


I think they have very nice pinpoint and oxford cloth in a great variety of colors. I thought they did a good job of measuring me and I was happy with the fit. MUCH better than Jantzen on both counts for not really much more $ for the made in Japan fabrics.
Plus, they are really gentlemanly people; a real pleasure to work with.

The collar I was not as happy about. I was very clear about no lining, but they still put extra fabric in the collar. It wasn't fused; in fact it wasn't really interlining at all, so much as just an extra layer of pinpoint. So it didn't really make the collar any stiffer. And pinpoint is thinner than true oxford, so unlined pinpoint is may be too floppy for some tastes. So I thought I might as well take them and give them a try. And its not so bad.

And I think the buttons are a bit to low to get a perfect roll, by my preference.

I think its clear though that Mr. Hemrajani doesn't really "get" the collar roll concept. When I emphasized that I had wanted unlined collars, he was really puzzled why anyone would want that and, in fact, followed me into the elevator lobby trying to extract a satisfactory answer from me. Not in any way unpleasant about it, but just genuinely perplexed. Still, I was so happy otherwise, I will definitely go back.


----------



## AldenPyle

*Autumn, SEAsia-style*


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP -- Wow, great shirt

The Red Wings model is the "Gentleman Traveler". Usually I only wear them with jeans, but I'm going to experiment with them this fall and winter. I think they're likely to be too bulbous to wear with khakis (M1s?), but I'm going to try, along with other pants.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
RLP tie
Gucci shirt
NM pocket-square
Cartier belt
PS socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Beresford

Ahh, a Reyn Spooner "panel" aloha shirt. The goose is our indigenous "nene," and the fish is known as a "humuhumunukunukuapuaa."



AldenPyle said:


>


----------



## redmanca

Joe Beamish said:


> Conor,
> 
> The real reason I nuked the beard is that I find a beard rather difficult to marry to the tradly look. You yourself do it well because it's so stylized. It works. But in the venerable thread of American Trad Men photos, there aren't many whole beards to be seen at all.


I guess I see what you're saying, though sometimes I think you are the only one who thinks so. But still, if I could grow a beard, I would always have one. As it is I think I'll always have some sort of facial hair.

I also like those GT's. I have some boots that have a similar toe, and they look OK with khakis.

Conor


----------



## Joe Beamish

Post your favorite bearded "trads" one of these days! By the way, I'm already having shaving regrets....


----------



## redmanca

^ This guy (completely seriously).

But like you said, there aren't many. I like looking at pre-trad pictures (turn of the century type) and all the stylish, well-dressed men who had great mustaches and beards.

And I figured about the shaving regret.

Conor


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> AP -- Wow, great shirt
> 
> The Red Wings model is the "Gentleman Traveler". Usually I only wear them with jeans, but I'm going to experiment with them this fall and winter. I think they're likely to be too bulbous to wear with khakis (M1s?), but I'm going to try, along with other pants.


Interesting. Looks like a little bit more rugged than the Indy boot (whose leather soles always disturbed me).



Beresford said:


> Ahh, a Reyn Spooner "panel" aloha shirt. The goose is our indigenous "nene," and the fish is known as a "humuhumunukunukuapuaa."


Indeed. Note Stars n' Stripes interspersed w/ state flag to commemorate 50th anniversary of statehood.


----------



## Jovan

redmanca said:


> ^ This guy (completely seriously).
> 
> But like you said, there aren't many. I like looking at pre-trad pictures (turn of the century type) and all the stylish, well-dressed men who had great mustaches and beards.
> 
> And I figured about the shaving regret.
> 
> Conor


I love that outfit. I wore a similar '60s coat for a play I was in just recently. It rolled to the top button but was a sack.


----------



## Bermuda

*Today's outfit*

Brooks Brothers supima cotton non iron shirt (BB Manhattan store)
George tie (Wal Mart!)
Stafford washable wool trousers (JC Penney)
Bostonian penny loafers (Macy's)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## AldenPyle

*Typhoon Trad*









Practical usage of cuffs with no break.


----------



## TDI GUY

AldenPyle said:


> Practical usage of cuffs with no break.


Whoa! The downed planters make me think it might be time to run for cover!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLPL shirt
Prada pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Varvatos chukkas
Burberry cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## gman-17

AldenPyle said:


> I think they have very nice pinpoint and oxford cloth in a great variety of colors. I thought they did a good job of measuring me and I was happy with the fit. MUCH better than Jantzen on both counts for not really much more $ for the made in Japan fabrics.
> Plus, they are really gentlemanly people; a real pleasure to work with.
> 
> The collar I was not as happy about. I was very clear about no lining, but they still put extra fabric in the collar. It wasn't fused; in fact it wasn't really interlining at all, so much as just an extra layer of pinpoint. So it didn't really make the collar any stiffer. And pinpoint is thinner than true oxford, so unlined pinpoint is may be too floppy for some tastes. So I thought I might as well take them and give them a try. And its not so bad.
> 
> And I think the buttons are a bit to low to get a perfect roll, by my preference.
> 
> I think its clear though that Mr. Hemrajani doesn't really "get" the collar roll concept. When I emphasized that I had wanted unlined collars, he was really puzzled why anyone would want that and, in fact, followed me into the elevator lobby trying to extract a satisfactory answer from me. Not in any way unpleasant about it, but just genuinely perplexed. Still, I was so happy otherwise, I will definitely go back.


AP thanks for the answer. Now I am going through some pre-order consternation. In May I ordered 5 shirts which I could not be more happy with. No BD has ever fit me this nicely. I would like to order some from Joe but I would want the color precisely as you have pointed out. Hmmm. What to do? What to do?


----------



## Calvin500

*About time.*























































































Whew. Sorry for sandbagging.


----------



## Sir Cingle

My God, Calvin--do you ever look bad? From the numerous photos you've just shared, I must say that the answer appears to be "No."


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora








Optimo buckskin


----------



## Trip English

At the Norwalk Oyster Festival this past weekend.


----------



## Trip English

Relaxing in NYC









Out on the balcony


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

Nix the glasses please, you would look so much better.


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## Square Knot

*Details please of your Typhoon jacket? maker,color retailer etc.*



AldenPyle said:


> Practical usage of cuffs with no break.


Gore-tex material? Ventile? Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## AldenPyle

gman-17 said:


> AP thanks for the answer. Now I am going through some pre-order consternation. In May I ordered 5 shirts which I could not be more happy with. No BD has ever fit me this nicely. I would like to order some from Joe but I would want the color precisely as you have pointed out. Hmmm. What to do? What to do?


Have you ever gotten chambray? I was thinking that might look cool in a dress shirt.



Trip English said:


> At the Norwalk Oyster Festival this past weekend.


This is terrific. Contrast with other dudes in background is striking w/o you being over-dressed.



Square Knot said:


> Gore-tex material? Ventile? Inquiring minds want to know


 Gore-tex, I think. LL Bean Stowaway.


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500: Great looks, as always. I might try out one of my bowties in public soon.

Trip English: That's how to dress for hot weather right there.

William: What would you have the man do? He needs vision correction, thus he needs glasses.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Relaxing in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on the balcony


I like the glasses, but lose the sneakers!!


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like the glasses, but lose the sneakers!!


You mean the topsiders?

Never.


----------



## Trip English

I should have mentioned that I'm wearing one of Ellie's bow ties in this pic!

Anyone who hasn't taken the plunge is missing out. I think I'll be picking out something for fall soon.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> You mean the topsiders?
> 
> Never.


Pardon me!!

My computer screen made them look like light blue sneakers w/white laces and sole.

I should have known better!! ic12337:


----------



## Calvin500

Trip--Real sharp looks. And (as if this were a public referendum) I vote in favor of the glasses.


----------



## Danny

At the beach....

LL Bean OCBD
Nobby Shop Reds
Press Red/Navy Surcingle belt
Quoddy boat shoes [nickel grommets]

or for when I'll head down to the ocean:

BB grey polo
PRL Hawaiian print swim trunks
Khaki bucket hat
Randolph aviators
Aqua Sphere swim mask


----------



## david809

Calvin500 said:


> I vote in favor of the glasses.


Same. The glasses look great.


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora








Optimo buckskin


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Trip English said:


> Relaxing in NYC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on the balcony


Great outfits. Nicely done!


----------



## Bermuda

*Picture Day*

School Pictures Tomorrow: 
Polo Yarmouth shirt
Wool tie purchased at Taylor's in Bermuda
Nautica houndstooth trousers


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni shirt
Vestimenta pant
MD belt
PS socks
Prada penny loafers
JS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Calvin500

Trip English said:


> I should have mentioned that I'm wearing one of Ellie's bow ties in this pic!
> 
> Anyone who hasn't taken the plunge is missing out. I think I'll be picking out something for fall soon.


Trip,

Just noticed your comment. Thanks for the digs. Ellie is very happy that you like it. She just put a bunch more up on her store, so you just may find the fall one you're looking for.

-C


----------



## Joe Beamish

Bermuda -- Great knit tie!


----------



## TMMKC

Love the eyeglasses, Trip. I have a pair similar to those myself! Are the frames B&L Clubmasters?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## eagle2250

^^
AP, you are looking great, as always! Could you tell us a bit about your tie bar? Is that an oak leaf on the bar?


----------



## AldenPyle

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> AP, you are looking great, as always! Could you tell us a bit about your tie bar? Is that an oak leaf on the bar?


No. Just an Eagle!


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

Today's fedora








Optimo tobacco brown


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## AlanC

^Teasing us with a flash of Burberry plaid.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Brownshoe said:


>


EXCELLENT!! I think this might be one of your best outfits ever! I'm totally envious of the raincoat!


----------



## Brownshoe

Thanks very much!

That is a vintage Burberry raincoat and I do love it.


----------



## TDI GUY

Brownshoe-
I am wearing virtually the same outfit today, just with a few minor differences (suit is a charcoal grey southwick douglas; loafers have tassels; pants have cuffs; raincoat is vintage made in USA london fog; umbrella is a compact orange number with a wooden duck head for a handle, purchased at the Peabody in Memphis).

Its affirming to know I'm in such good sartorial company.


----------



## stfu

Still able to wear summer patterns and fabrics here:

'Collector's edition untagged'  seersucker bowtie form the Cordial Churchman
KW (I think) square (and thanks Tweedy Don)
LE OCBD 
H. Freeman Blazer
burgundy belt
Old Chinos (soon to weekend duty)
Alden Burgundy calf tassels


----------



## mcarthur

BS & ST,
Good looking attire


----------



## DocHolliday

Brownshoe, you are looking sharp indeed.

Here's today, damp and dreary:


----------



## mcarthur

Doc,
Looking sharp!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Zegna pant
NM belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Calvin500

stfu said:


> Still able to wear summer patterns and fabrics here:
> 
> 'Collector's edition untagged'  seersucker bowtie form the Cordial Churchman


When "Collector's edition untagged" Cordial Churchman bow ties become collectors' items, perhaps I'll be able to quit my job and do the PhD program I've been hoping to do.

Looking good, STFU


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Presentation for classes today, I figure I'd take advantage of the opportunity.

Nothing special so I figure I'd skip the picture:
Southwick sack blazer
BB White with blue windowpanes OCBD
Timex on Central #10
Leatherman Ltd. Surcingle-Navy
LL Bean chinos- cuffed and almost no break
Cole Haan yellow socks
BB LHS #8


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Brownshoe said:


>


Now I must get black loafers AND a herringbone jacket to add to my basics straight away!!


----------



## Bermuda

*Brooks combo*

Brooks Brothers slim fit non iron gingham shirt (supima cotton)
Brooks Brothers silk/cotton tie (feels like oxford cloth)
Stafford 100% supima cotton pants (look at the shine)


----------



## AldenPyle

DocHolliday said:


> Brownshoe, you are looking sharp indeed.
> 
> Here's today, damp and dreary:


One thing I particularly like about this is the relatively low contrast between the color of the pants and the base color of the sportscoat. Trad jackets often have robust patterns like this one, and the pattern alone is sufficiently different that keeping the colors harmonious makes sense. At least to me.


----------



## neyus

This is the best thing I have seen all year. The trousers and shoe combination brilliant.


----------



## Ron_A

^ DocHolliday, you knocked it out of the park.


----------



## stfu

I post my WAYWT sandwiched between a brilliant DH and Brownshoe. Just my luck. Great looks gentlemen!


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks, all. Here's today's, a quirky bit of old-school Americana.




























Yep, it's a 4 button coat. What keeps it from being a 3 roll 2-ish with a low lapel buttonhole? All four buttonholes function, with matching buttons beneath the lapel. These turned up now and then back in the days of proto-Trad -- Vox has an ad for a similar style Brooks offered in '42 -- but they're a pretty rare beast.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Bermuda said:


> Brooks Brothers slim fit non iron gingham shirt (supima cotton)
> Brooks Brothers silk/cotton tie (feels like oxford cloth)
> Stafford 100% supima cotton pants (look at the shine)


At the risk of getting my ass kicked by the mods, I'm going to have to point out that title of this thread is "What are you Wearing", not what are you planning on wearing, or what clothes do you own, or look how nice this tie goes with this shirt. Plenty of places to post those things. I think the idea of this post is to show what clothes look like being worn by normal (in most cases) human beings. Posts like this are even less interesting, if that's possible, than Kitonbrioni's inventory list. You can go to KB's site and see him wearing them. Even the most dreadful showings here are at least thought-provoking in some way. Pictures of regular clothes on hangars don't have much appeal.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

DH-

That jacket is great.


----------



## redmanca

Tough to follow so close to Doc.




























Rainy today.

Harbour Master raincoat
Sons and Harwell
BB point collar shirt
Ike Behar bib
J Crew socks
Florshiem longwings

Conor


----------



## Bermuda

Of course someone from Nyack wouldn't like my post. Maybe I've spent too much time at the Palisades mall......anyways I would take a photo of myself actually wearing the clothes, but haven't figured out how to set that up with my camera...or remove my face from being photographed like some others...these are the outfits that I wear though....so....I'm actually wearing the outfit right now....that was a pretty bold comment for someone with only 67 posts...and are you some sort of expert or something? I don't think you speak for everyone on the site like you appear to, as someone made a nice reply to one of my previous posts. Thanks, Joe Beamish by the way


----------



## Zon Jr.

Bermuda said:


> Of course someone from Nyack wouldn't like my post. Maybe I've spent too much time at the Palisades mall......anyways I would take a photo of myself actually wearing the clothes, but haven't figured out how to set that up with my camera...or remove my face from being photographed like some others...these are the outfits that I wear though....so....I'm actually wearing the outfit right now....that was a pretty bold comment for someone with only 67 posts...and are you some sort of expert or something? I don't think you speak for everyone on the site like you appear to, as someone made a nice reply to one of my previous posts. Thanks, Joe Beamish by the way


It was nothing personal, sorry if you took offense.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
BC pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo driving mocs
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## hbs midwest

Ron_A said:


> ^ DocHolliday, you knocked it out of the park.


Amen to that!

hbs


----------



## Bermuda

No hard feelings Zon....I just bought this digital camera and am trying to figure it out


----------



## Trip English

Bermuda said:


> No hard feelings Zon....I just bought this digital camera and am trying to figure it out


Bermuda,

Hopefully you'll interpret Zon's comment as encouragement. I would have similar feedback since I come here to see how to wear clothes in interesting ways. Oftentimes the very best details only reveal themselves when the clothes are being worn and we're all eager to see new input in this regard.

I look forward to seeing the result once you've figured out the new camera!


----------



## ds23pallas

The conservative (mid 80's BB hopsack sack and Bills)


And something with a bit more zest


----------



## Calvin500

ds--That's a great hopsack blazer.

In the zesty one above, I'm wondering if the patterns on the shirt and jacket being very close in scale might make the ensemble feel a bit busy.

Finally, I wish I had that pocket square.

Kind regards,
C


----------



## ds23pallas

Calvin500 said:


> ds--That's a great hopsack blazer.
> 
> In the zesty one above, I'm wondering if the patterns on the shirt and jacket being very close in scale might make the ensemble feel a bit busy.
> 
> Finally, I wish I had that pocket square.
> 
> Kind regards,
> C


Calvin - Thank you. The BB blazer is a favourite.

And you may be right about the busy result, but what the hell, it was a warm sunny day and I was in a good mood so why not make others dizzy.

The pocket square is the only piece I have with any paisley on it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Timberland boots
PS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

"And you may be right about the busy result, but what the hell, it was a warm sunny day and I was in a good mood so why not make others dizzy."

. . . . . :icon_pale:


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## longwing

I say, old sport, you're looking rather British.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
MD belt
Zegna socks
Mezlan loafers
Gucci cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## AlanC

Adam hat, ca. 1950s, owned by my grandfather and refurbished by Art Fawcett
BB GF suit
BB OCBD
BB vintage tie
Trafalgar braces
Boss socks
Alden tassels


----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


> Adam hat, ca. 1950s, owned by my grandfather and refurbished by Art Fawcett
> BB GF suit
> BB OCBD
> BB vintage tie
> Trafalgar braces
> Boss socks
> Alden tassels


Still the Sultan!


----------



## Jovan

Hopefully there's enough "trad" elements in here.

Thursday night me and my other half went out to a nice Mediterranean restaurant for my birthday. The place has excellent, award-winning organic and locally grown/raised cuisine. It surprisingly wasn't too hard on the pocketbook either.



-Vintage suit (navy, but the photo makes it look black)
-BB OCBD (white)
-Vintage Arrow tie
-Kent Wang linen pocket square (white)
-Unseen, AE Park Ave (black)

Later this weekend we went to the Florida Museum of Natural History to play with the prehistoric creatures. Here you see my most casual side -- baseball tee, Lee jeans, and pennies.

The mighty mammoth and mastodon!





When we weren't busy posing in front of our new pets, we nearly got eaten by sharks...





Couldn't find a bowl big enough for this guy, so sadly we didn't get to keep him.



Ariel's worried about this escaped '50s B-movie monster.



Crawling around in the cave exhibit, where you're supposed to find some fossils. I'm such a nerd...





Dig Dug would go on strike if he had to go through this stuff.



Hope everyone had a great weekend as well.

-Jovan


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> Adam hat, ca. 1950s, owned by my grandfather and refurbished by Art Fawcett
> BB GF suit
> BB OCBD
> BB vintage tie
> Trafalgar braces
> Boss socks
> Alden tassels


AlanC, you are the man...perfection!


----------



## longwing

Beautiful suit, Alan.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Hopefully there's enough "trad" elements in here.
> 
> Thursday night me and my other half went out to a nice Mediterranean restaurant for my birthday. The place has excellent, award-winning organic and locally grown/raised cuisine. It surprisingly wasn't too hard on the pocketbook either.
> 
> -Vintage suit (navy, but the photo makes it look black)
> -BB OCBD (white)
> -Vintage Arrow tie
> -Kent Wang linen pocket square (white)
> -Unseen, AE Park Ave (black)
> 
> -Jovan


You have taken our advice abouit co-eds that comment on your hair I see!!

Well done!!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Megalodon chompers I see. Just had the same sort of day with my daughter last week at the Natural History Museum. No pix.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Well done, AlanC.


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> You have taken our advice abouit co-eds that comment on your hair I see!!
> 
> Well done!!


Thanks, but I've been with her since early this year. 



Joe Beamish said:


> Megalodon chompers I see. Just had the same sort of day with my daughter last week at the Natural History Museum. No pix.


Were you also the only one looking at microscope slides of larvae and stopping to read things? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Yes, and engaging the resident Fossil Expert in a 30 minute discussion about the distinguishing marks of distinctively different pelvis types in dinosaurs. Even worse, this was my second trip to the same museum in a two week period -- both times with the kid.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Macintosh
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Aerosols penny loafers
Prada cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Calvin500

From the last several days.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday...*

Funeral this morning for deacon friend's mother--I was in the congregation: 
BB OCBD--white
BS club tie--Middlesex Wasps FC Guard stripe
JPress 3/2 sack suit--charcoal worsted
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
Generic navy wool dress socks
LLB bluchers--1981 vintage, stained/spitshined Burgundy
PS--white linen

2 job interviews tomorrow--both extremely long shots, but life is full of little surprises.

Enjoy the week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> Hopefully there's enough "trad" elements in here.
> 
> Thursday night me and my other half went out to a nice Mediterranean
> 
> -Vintage suit (navy, but the photo makes it look black)
> -BB OCBD (white)
> -Vintage Arrow tie
> -Kent Wang linen pocket square (white)
> -Unseen, AE Park Ave (black)
> 
> -Jovan


Classic and inspirational


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, AP, you are too kind. It means much coming from one of the best-dressed on this forum.


----------



## Zon Jr.

AldenPyle said:


>


Ars gratia artis.


----------



## Brownshoe

Calvin500 said:


> From the last several days.


Love that green tie, CC.


----------



## Calvin500

Brownshoe said:


> Love that green tie, CC.


Brownie,

Thanks. It was part of a stash of 30 ties that an elder at my old church in Columbia, SC, a retired lawyer, sent Ellie for her to use to convert to bow ties. (Most of them are from Britton's.) There was no way I was letting her chop that one up.


----------



## Jovan

Calvin500: I always like your "southern gentleman" look. I don't know if I could pull it off as well.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jovan said:


> Calvin500: I always like your "southern gentleman" look. I don't know if I could pull it off as well.


+1


----------



## Calvin500

Thank you, Jovan, Lone.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
MB pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo chukka
RL cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WilliamMMLeftfoot

LEFTFOOT, YOU REALLY NEED TO NOT TROLL THE MODERATORS.


----------



## Jovan

Given your generally useless/snarky/passive-aggressive posts and the content of your signature, it's obvious you're trolling. Clean up your act or get out.


----------



## Reds & Tops

WilliamMMLeftfoot said:


> Jovan, kind sir, you're lovely girlfriend doesn't seem to be connected to the trad species in any particular way. Is she a descendent of KitonBrioni?


Just because the words "kind sir" are used does not make such a comment acceptable.

This is insulting to everyone here and should be removed immediately.


----------



## Calvin500

^^ At minimum the faulty apostrophical usage should be censored.


----------



## Pentheos

Early on I discovered that WilliamMMWrongfoot is best taken with a healthy dose of the ignore list.


----------



## Jovan

Lucky for you. Us moderators can't really put people on ignore!

(Well, we _can_, but it's not a good idea.)


----------



## randomdude

^ I'm kind of enjoying the sheer gall of his comments. Got to admire someone, I think, who's so far over the line.


----------



## Jovan

Trolling is nothing to be admired.


----------



## 32rollandrock

randomdude said:


> ^ I'm kind of enjoying the sheer gall of his comments. Got to admire someone, I think, who's so far over the line.


Actually, I don't enjoy it at all. I hear enough churlish people snarl and act rudely every day. It happens from time to time here, but this seems a relatively civilized corner of the Web, and fools like these are, well, a drag. Not his first offense. I say vote him off the island, if that's possible.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Pentheos

32rollandrock said:


> Actually, I don't enjoy it at all. I hear enough churlish people snarl and act rudely every day. It happens from time to time here, but this seems a relatively civilized corner of the Web, and fools like these are, well, a drag. Not his first offense. I say vote him off the island, if that's possible.


On a related note, it seems that everyone's favorite ass - i.e., Chase Hamilton, from Highland Park TX - is back, this time posing as someone named Saxon von Churlishburg (or something like that, whatever).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Brioni penny loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Mapleton

Is this the "dress like a college professor" thread?


----------



## rabidawg

Mapleton said:


> Is this the "dress like a college professor" thread?


No, it's the "dress like a college professor" forum.


----------



## rabidawg

32rollandrock said:


> I say vote him off the island, if that's possible.


Ibid.


----------



## Calvin500

rabidawg said:


> No, it's the "dress like a college professor" forum.


I think that's a much better descriptor than "trad".


----------



## rabidawg

Calvin500 said:


> I think that's a much better descriptor than "trad".


It's a bit long on the tongue, though . . . .


----------



## Calvin500

rabidawg said:


> It's a bit long on the tongue, though . . . .


Not when compared to the subtitles of 17th-Century non-fiction.
























What is it that they say? One for shows; one for blows?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Calvin500

*Well, then...*
























My wife finally gave in to my demands and made me an ascot. What think ye?


----------



## Pentheos

Calvin500 said:


> My wife finally gave in to my demands and made me an ascot. What think ye?


I think we have a winner! Slap a "Cordial Churchman" tag on it and add it to the inventory.

I like the fact that it is two-sided for more than one reason. It gives you two ascots for the price of one, but I also like the look of different fabrics peeking out. At least one of the bow ties I got from Ellie is also two-sided, and really adds to its charm.


----------



## Jovan

Mapleton said:


> Is this the "dress like a college professor" thread?


Have you seen the way college professors actually dress now? 



Calvin500 said:


> What is it that they say? One for shows; one for blows?


Exactly what I do, though the cheap cotton goes in one of the lower jacket pockets.

Well turned out as always... when are you not?



AldenPyle said:


>


I always admire the way you put colours together.



Calvin500 said:


> My wife finally gave in to my demands and made me an ascot. What think ye?


I approve, though I'm not sure if I'd wear one myself. However, if you need any product testers... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


> My wife finally gave in to my demands and made me an ascot. What think ye?


I would keep the second button buttoned just like you normally would without the ascot.

I'd like mine in navy/white dot on one side and maroon/white dot on the other!!


----------



## Calvin500

WouldaShoulda said:


> I would keep the second button buttoned just like you normally would without the ascot.
> 
> I'd like mine in navy/white dot on one side and maroon/white dot on the other!!


The buttoning scheme you suggest is news to me. I thought one unbuttoned the second button for the ascot.

Just send a necktie in each pattern and we'll whip an ascot up for you!

EDIT: Well, WS--your pointer on the buttons seems to be right on.


----------



## stfu

*Once a week shot*

... and the shadows are troublesome.

LE OCBD
Press Jacket
JAB wide guard tie
KW Square
BB wool trousers
Grey and oxford blue argyles (hidden)
Alden Burgundy Tassels (hidden)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## AldenPyle

stfu said:


> ... and the shadows are troublesome.
> 
> LE OCBD
> Press Jacket
> JAB wide guard tie
> KW Square
> BB wool trousers
> Grey and oxford blue argyles (hidden)
> Alden Burgundy Tassels (hidden)


I will try to steal the color scheme on this one. Is the tie a bit wide?


----------



## P Hudson

Mapleton said:


> Is this the "dress like a college professor" thread?


I'm a college professor. Let me assure you that not many dress like this (in fact I'm the only one I know of that does). The stereotypical look of a not-very-self-aware professor of the 1950s or '60s has given way to the not-very-self-aware look of the 2000s with some horrific results.


----------



## stfu

AldenPyle said:


> I will try to steal the color scheme on this one.


An honor.



AldenPyle said:


> Is the tie a bit wide?


Yes, most here would say the tie is too wide (3.5).


----------



## AldenPyle

stfu said:


> An honor.
> 
> Yes, most here would say the tie is too wide (3.5).


True. On the other hand, the tie in my last pic is the same width. I would definitely keep that tie. Or you could send it to me.


----------



## Jovan

I thought "trad" encompassed ties of that width. I don't think J. Press offers anything _but_ that...


----------



## stfu

Jovan said:


> I thought "trad" encompassed ties of that width. I don't think J. Press offers anything _but_ that...


I agree with you, but, I know many that really do try to stick to around 2 7/8".


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

MacCluer Harvest Twill shirt
Royden shotshell belt
Berle khakis
J&M Ski Mocs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
DG shirt
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Gucci tie
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Hat- polo
shirt- Polo by Ralph Lauren
Shoreline Engravers engine turned buckle with alligator strap
St Johns Bay Retro chino
J&M Ski Mocs


----------



## bluemagic

Foxfields.


----------



## Jovan

Great outfit. What footwear did you choose?


----------



## AlanC

Jovan said:


> I thought "trad" encompassed ties of that width. I don't think J. Press offers anything _but_ that...


I have a vintage Press tie that's at least 4" wide. I'm thinking of having it made into a bow tie.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
Britches of Washington DC tie
LE trousers
AE Grayson, thrifted on Sat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Columbo pant
KS belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Michael cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Galt

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Hat- polo
> shirt- Polo by Ralph Lauren
> Shoreline Engravers engine turned buckle with alligator strap
> St Johns Bay Retro chino
> J&M Ski Mocs


What are the dimensions of that buckle? Is it sterling? Is it for a 1" strap?
I like it. I have the Brooks buckle that is made for a 1" belt, and it is a bit too small.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I do this a lot, rain coat no jacket.

RL for Lord & Taylor coat
BB Tie 
Lord & Taylor shirt
LL sweater vest
BB Chino
BB/Peal plain monk strap


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Galt said:


> What are the dimensions of that buckle? Is it sterling? Is it for a 1" strap?
> I like it. I have the Brooks buckle that is made for a 1" belt, and it is a bit too small.


Here is all the information you need. I highly recommend them, fantastic product and wonderful service!

https://www.shorelineengravers.com/products_other.cfm?cat_id=5&product_id=126


----------



## AldenPyle

Trial run. I think this needs to be taken in at the sides a bit. 







​


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> Britches of Washington DC tie


Britches and Raleigh's was it??

Those were the days!!

I am happy to see paisley has made a come-back!!


----------



## Calvin500

AlanC said:


> I have a vintage Press tie that's at least 4" wide. I'm thinking of having it made into a bow tie.


I hope you'll choose The Cordial Churchman.


----------



## Joe Beamish




----------



## Jovan

That's how to wear a green sport coat right there.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
testoni tassel loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Pentheos

*Summer in Atlanta*

















My first appearance on AAAC after over a year of posts!

(From a month ago)

LL Bean polo
American Living patch madras shorts, shortened to a reasonable inseam
JPress belt
Sperrys


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


>


Thats a great color combination. Khakis dont always work with a jacket but this looks good. Is it the relatively short length of the jacket or the casual color? Im not sure. What is the jacket made of, if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Jovan, AP -- thanks

AP -- The patterned shirt in this case helps me to put together a jacket and pants combination that isn't very far apart tonally. And you're right this jacket is shortish, which I've finally learned works best for me. It's a Press silk/linen combination -- I believe.


----------



## Calvin500

Joe Beamish said:


> The patterned shirt in this case helps me to put together a jacket and pants combination that isn't very far apart tonally.


This helps a lot. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pentheos said:


> My first appearance on AAAC after over a year of posts!
> 
> (From a month ago)
> 
> LL Bean polo
> American Living patch madras shorts, shortened to a reasonable inseam
> JPress belt
> Sperrys


Polo tucker, eh??

Let's get ready for fall!!


----------



## redmanca

Joe, looks great as usual. Very cool shirt and I think you're right about that helping pull it together. 

Conor


----------



## stfu

Joe Beamish said:


>


JB, it looks nice. Consider pulling up your pocket square  .


----------



## CMDC

Finally cool enough to start pulling out some heavier stuff:

JPress houndstooth
BB ecru pinpoint ocbd
Charles Thevenou (??) repp--thanks TweedyDon
LE olive wool trousers
Dexter burgundy longwings--Great thrift find this past weekend--$7


----------



## DocHolliday

My photography skills are terrible, and I'm colorblind, so the color may be off. The coat, I'm told, is a burgundy/wine.




























These boots are breaking in great:


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

A very chilly (rare for this time of year) morning! Decided to pull out a little heavier jacket. I had this one MTM last year. The details are hidden, but it features side vents, biswing back and elbow patches! Shirt and pants are both B2 and Alden bit loafers.


----------



## Patrick06790

Recently thrifted Brooks Makers suit. J Press ocbd with pocket. No-name tie. Made in China hanky. Beat-up AE McAllisters. Citizen Eco-Drive watch on a Central strap.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Conor, stfu -- thank you. 
Conor -- I'm re-growing el beardo again. I guess....
stfu -- :devil:
Doc -- I want to be color blind too, if it means putting together stuff as well as you
Patrick -- What a collar roll! Also great cut and length on the suit pants


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Sunday evening..forgot to post this one!
Polo denim shirt
Royden shotshell
J Crew Khakis
Timberland boats (these are ancient..bought them my freshman yr in college..1989!)
Boston Red Sox cap!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
NM pocket-square
NM belt
Brioni pant
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Calvin500

Joe Beamish said:


> Conor, stfu -- thank you.
> Conor -- I'm re-growing el beardo again. I guess....
> 
> Doc -- I want to be color blind too, if it means putting together stuff as well as you


Me too, on both accounts.


----------



## AlanC

DocHolliday said:


>


Great tie, Doc.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> Recently thrifted Brooks Makers suit. J Press ocbd with pocket. No-name tie. Made in China hanky. Beat-up AE McAllisters. Citizen Eco-Drive watch on a Central strap.


Could not be better. 


Joe Beamish said:


> Doc -- I want to be color blind too, if it means putting together stuff as well as you


Irritatingly, the two best guys at using color on all of these websites, DocH and AlanC, both claim to be color blind.


----------



## AldenPyle

Time to bring out the dirty bucks!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

AldenPyle said:


> Time to bring out the dirty bucks!


Great look AP! Love the bucks!


----------



## Reds & Tops

It's been a while since I've posted, but I finally have some downtime to take advantage of. There's been some amazing posts whilst I've been away - great to see AP, ALan & Joe B regular posts. Jovan, congrats on the moderator position. Well appointed and deserved.

Today:

https://img3.imageshack.us/i/photo62g.jpg/

 
RLP Suit, gray pin
RLP Shirt, micro gingham blue
Robert Talbot bow, A&S regimental 
BB Belt, chestnut
RLP socks
Peal & Co perf captoes, chestnut


----------



## Patrick06790

What's the shirt?



AldenPyle said:


> Time to bring out the dirty bucks!


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


> What's the shirt?


 Jantzen broadcloth in blue, purple and yellow Po'W check.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Sunday evening..forgot to post this one!
> Polo denim shirt
> Royden shotshell
> J Crew Khakis
> Timberland boats (these are ancient..bought them my freshman yr in college..1989!)
> Boston Red Sox cap!


I'm a fan of rugged casual but denim shirts I can not get used to no matter how nice they are!!


----------



## Brownshoe

Doc kills it
Love JB's green jacket and that checked shirt
Nice looks all

seasonally inappropriate, climatalogically justified:


----------



## Jovan

Knit tie, tartan sport coat, flannel trousers? Seems plenty appropriate for the fall to me!


----------



## CMDC

^Awesome Brownshoe. My meager riposte:

JPress herringbone (courtesy of jfkemd)
Blue ocbd
BB Country Club cable knit sweater
BB repp tie
Target Merino khakis ( I actually like these quite a bit)
Weejuns


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trying to looks very conservative today for court.
Collar looks horrible (low and loose), I think (/hope) it's me leaning forward and stretching out neck.


Not enough bat. life for flash, had to go to roof for shoe shot.


----------



## Jovan

Although I know it's too late, if I were appearing in court I wouldn't try to "trad" it up at all -- just a white point collar and grey suit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Not enough bat. life for flash, had to go to roof for shoe shot.


Are you sure it wasn't for an "Old Style??" 

Even though I have been known to wear a raincoat without a jacket, I'm not a fan of a parka with one.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


>


I've not been able to find such a long herringbone as of late, which I prefer, they seem to have shortened the bone up recently!!


----------



## pdstahl

*Harris Tweed*

I am enjoying the fall weather in NY today. I broke out my vintage Black & White tweed herringbone jacket.


__
https://flic.kr/p/3972805746


----------



## AdamsSutherland

pdstahl said:


> I am enjoying the fall weather in NY today. I broke out my vintage Black & White tweed herringbone jacket.
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/3972805746


So you post a picture of the label, but not the jacket?
That's a bit of a tease, no?


----------



## redmanca

Joe Beamish said:


> Conor, stfu -- thank you.
> Conor -- I'm re-growing el beardo again. I guess....


I noticed. Looks good.

Also, when you put stfu after me it looked like you were telling me to stfu.

Not that you would ever say such a thing.

Conor


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AP,

That Jantzen shirt is great and the flap pocket adds a nice touch.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

WouldaShoulda said:


> Are you sure it wasn't for an "Old Style??"
> 
> Even though I have been known to wear a raincoat without a jacket, I'm not a fan of a parka with one.


I stopped drinking Old Style after their recent price hike, $3.25 for 16oz can!!

The parka/raincoat is an old Woolrich windbreaker I keep in my truck in case I'm caught unprepared for the rain.
I was caught unprepared this morning, threw it on, and kinda liked how it looked (hence taking the picture), but I have weird tastes.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Ha!*

Conor, definitely not! That's one of the things I like about things around here. The only "stfu" you'll see is simply another well attired gent!


----------



## ds23pallas

From the last couple of days. Harris tweed with BB cords:


All from Brooks Brothers:


----------



## AldenPyle

AdamsSutherland said:


> AP,
> 
> That Jantzen shirt is great and the flap pocket adds a nice touch.


THX



ds23pallas said:


> From the last couple of days. Harris tweed with BB cords:


Great! T-neck makes coat pattern pop!


----------



## Joe Beamish

ds23pallas -- Great stuff. Both pair of pants are rich, lovely autumn colors. What brand are they?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I stopped drinking Old Style after their recent price hike, $3.25 for 16oz can!!


Going "upscale" on us, eh??

Must be the new Old Style!!


----------



## ds23pallas

AldenPyle said:


> Great! T-neck makes coat pattern pop!


Thanks AP, I hadn't really noticed until you mentioned it!



Joe Beamish said:


> ds23pallas -- Great stuff. Both pair of pants are rich, lovely autumn colors. What brand are they?


Thanks Joe. Both pairs are Brooks Brothers, Clarke fit.


----------



## stfu

ds23pallas said:


> From the last couple of days. Harris tweed with BB cords:
> 
> All from Brooks Brothers:


I love both of those jackets, but especially the second. Good stuff.


----------



## a4audi08

CMDC said:


> Finally cool enough to start pulling out some heavier stuff:
> 
> JPress houndstooth
> BB ecru pinpoint ocbd
> Charles Thevenou (??) repp--thanks TweedyDon
> LE olive wool trousers
> Dexter burgundy longwings--Great thrift find this past weekend--$7


looks great


----------



## a4audi08

DocHolliday said:


> My photography skills are terrible, and I'm colorblind, so the color may be off. The coat, I'm told, is a burgundy/wine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These boots are breaking in great:


Shoe porn!!

looking amazing as usual doc


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## CMDC

BB 2 button darted jacket
LL Bean blue ocbd
BB emblematic tie
Gap khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Oxxford pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Guerlain cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## ds23pallas

Going casual after work on Friday. Indy boots down below. Last weekend it was 27C (close to 80F) and tonight we could have up to 20cm (about 8 or so inches) of snow.


----------



## eagle2250

DocHolliday said:


>


DocH: Once again, you have nailed it...perfection!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani sportscoat
NM pocket square
Kiton shirt
NC cufflinks
MB pant
CF belt
PS socks
Prada penny loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
MD belt
Zegna socks
JL bluchers
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed houndstooth jacket (courtesy of TradTeacher)
BB ecru ocbd
PRL repp tie
Olive wool trousers
Dexter burgundy Longwings


----------



## a4audi08

jeez. that jacket is beautiful doc.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Borrelli shirt
Prada pant
Bloomingdales belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed houndstooth jacket (courtesy of TradTeacher)
> BB ecru ocbd
> PRL repp tie
> Olive wool trousers
> Dexter burgundy Longwings


Like Big Herringbone, one doesn't see Big Houndstooth very much any more either.

I like Big Tooth unless one goes crazy and all Halston on me!!


----------



## mysharona

Cross post from WAYWT thread:
Sport coat by Milton's Clothing Cupboard
Shirt by Forsyth of Canada
Tie by Countess Mara
PS from Belk's
CK Belt
Loro Piana Trousers
Old Navy Socks
Ralph Lauren longwings
Ebel chronograph


----------



## TradTeacher

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed houndstooth jacket (courtesy of TradTeacher)
> BB ecru ocbd
> PRL repp tie
> Olive wool trousers
> Dexter burgundy Longwings


Jacket looks great. Glad it worked out so well for you.


----------



## Reds & Tops

RLP Navy Blazer
J Crew burgundy gingham
RLP Gabardines 
Peal & Co captoes

https://img143.imageshack.us/i/photo64d.jpg/

https://img30.imageshack.us/i/photo60x.jpg/


----------



## AldenPyle

*Must Be Blazer day*


----------



## Reds & Tops

Southwick Suit
RLP Tatersall
Chipp Tie, courtesy of Thom Browns Schooldays
RLP Tassels

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/photo65.jpg/

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/photo66p.jpg/


----------



## CMDC

"Young Executive for Wilsons" Brown herringbone 3/2 tweed jacket--No idea on the brand--was a thrift find
LLBean green gingham shirt
Rooster knit tie
LE khakis
Bass Dawson


----------



## Calvin500

CMDC,

Great stuff as usual. Especially like the gingham/knit/tweed combo. Dang.

Reds,

Nice. Especially the tie. Doesn't strike me as very NYC--and perhaps that's the beauty of it.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench-coat
Zegna shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB pink ocbd
LE repp
LE khakis
Florsheim pennies (with Scooter)


----------



## hbs midwest

AP, Reds, & CMDC...

Great ensembles--I'm always a pushover for BB pink with green.

Keep up the good work, gentlemen!

Yardwork/last of the fencepainting today--activity-appropriate garb:

white, paint-stained LE rugby shorts
Grey Prestige Auto Works gimme T-shirt
LLB mocs--falling apart, paint-stained

Enjoy the rest of the week!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## chiamdream

CMDC said:


>


Great all around.


----------



## TMMKC

R&T and CMCD...very well done.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada sportscoat
Kiton shirt
Varvatos pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Kiton cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks for the kind words, gents.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Southwick sportscoat
BB OCBD
RLP Cashmere knit
J Crew khakis
RLP Tassel loafers

Looking back, I wish I had worn darker trousers. 





and a new pose, trying to show off the pattern and textures


----------



## Joe Beamish

Totally!



chiamdream said:


> Great all around.


----------



## Jovan

Still kinda hot here...










LE OCBD
Gap shorts
(unseen) Brown Top-Siders
Inspiration


----------



## AldenPyle

Summer here too


----------



## Jovan

As usual, I'm totally outclassed by you. I really need a poplin suit for next summer.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> As usual, I'm totally outclassed by you. I really need a poplin suit for next summer.


Not at all. Madras shorts and OCBD is just the thing. I will change into something very like that myself within minutes. Maybe, OC shorts instead.


----------



## Jovan

Right on, AP. But I meant that, in general, you are one of the masters of Ivy League style.


----------



## pdstahl

A brisk mornign in NYC brought on the following:

RL White shirt w/ Blue check
BB Navy w/ White polka dot tie
Charcoal sweater
JCrew Brown Khaki
w/ Brown Suede desert boots


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

^I'd love to see a picture of this. I'm trying to decide what kind of suede chukkas to get, and the most economical solution would be desert boots. I want to wear them with a coat and tie, however.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Brownshoe

recent:


----------



## fruityoaty

mysharona said:


>


Awesome tie.


----------



## Duck

Brownshoe said:


> recent:


Top notch Brownshoe. I swear next time I am in NYC I am going to buy you a drink for all the inspiration.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

*First time I felt my outfit was worthy of this thread...*

I'm a 21 year old (community) college student. Your comments are appreciated. I'm unfortunately unable to post a picture at this time.

Shirt: Brooks Brothers Makers pink pinpoint buttondown (belonged to my late father)

Sweater: Lands' End light grey Shetland (also my dad's)

Jeans: Levi's 505

Belt: Black leather braided belt by Merona from Target

Shoes: New Balance 992 (I know to be truly Trad I should be wearing penny loafers, Sperrys, or moccasins of some kind, but I have "problem" feet that severely overpronate and are narrow. I have never been able to wear loafers or moccasins and probably never will be . Likewise dress shoes are also a difficulty, even though I have custom orthotics. Please forgive me for rambling, but I just wanted to counter any arguments over my footwear before they might arrise.)


----------



## Reds & Tops

Damn sharp Brownshoe. 

Welcome to the forum, Bruce

Today:
BB Cord Sportscoat
RLP OCBD, lavender
Levis 501s
Sperry Chukkas


----------



## BrendanOC

First post here but dressing very trad today . . . .

RLP Navy Bengal Stripe Pinpoint
VV Custom "Sail Magazine" tie in yellow
Brown BB Alligator Belt
JAB Khakis (cuffed just a bit short)
Ferragamo loafers (still sockless)
JAB blazer w/ starched white pocket square

Trad enough? This is my idea of casual Friday since I am normally pretty buttoned up during the week.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Brownshoe said:


> recent:


This photo reminds of Mad Men, especially the tie.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

mysharona said:


>


Adding a bit of Sprezzatura with the tie blades? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Bruce Wayne said:


> Adding a bit of Sprezzatura with the tie blades? :icon_smile_wink:


Sprezzatura is something to be exuded, not added, no?


----------



## DCLawyer68

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm a 21 year old (community) college student. Your comments are appreciated. I'm unfortunately unable to post a picture at this time.
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers Makers pink pinpoint buttondown (belonged to my late father)
> 
> Sweater: Lands' End light grey Shetland (also my dad's)
> 
> Jeans: Levi's 505
> 
> Belt: Black leather braided belt by Merona from Target
> 
> Shoes: New Balance 992 (I know to be truly Trad I should be wearing penny loafers, Sperrys, or moccasins of some kind, but I have "problem" feet that severely overpronate and are narrow. I have never been able to wear loafers or moccasins and probably never will be . Likewise dress shoes are also a difficulty, even though I have custom orthotics. Please forgive me for rambling, but I just wanted to counter any arguments over my footwear before they might arrise.)


Certainly having inherited (sorry to hear) many of those items makes you even MORE tradly.


----------



## chiamdream

Nothing too ambitious today, but it's slow at work.










Shirt: J. Crew; sweater: Polo; chinos: J. Crew "essential slim" chinos (sadly discontinued); socks: Woolrich; shoes: Eastland.


----------



## AlanC

Brownshoe has to stand twice to cast a shadow these days. Give that boy a chicken fried steak!


----------



## Jovan

Brownshoe said:


>


You make it look so easy. How I envy that...



Duck said:


> Top notch Brownshoe. I swear next time I am in NYC I am going to buy you a drink for all the inspiration.


Make sure it's a martini!



BrendanOC said:


> First post here but dressing very trad today . . . .
> 
> RLP Navy Bengal Stripe Pinpoint
> VV Custom "Sail Magazine" tie in yellow
> Brown BB Alligator Belt
> JAB Khakis (cuffed just a bit short)
> Ferragamo loafers (still sockless)
> JAB blazer w/ starched white pocket square
> 
> Trad enough? This is my idea of casual Friday since I am normally pretty buttoned up during the week.


It would be nice if you had a picture, but if the pinpoint has a button down collar it's certainly within the realm of "trad" here. There's a lot of posters who incorporate a few elements of it while wearing a normal darted jacket or point collar.



Bruce Wayne said:


> This photo reminds of Mad Men, especially the tie.


He could easily be a new character on it and provide his own costumes.



DCLawyer68 said:


> Certainly having inherited (sorry to hear) many of those items makes you even MORE tradly.


I wish I could inherit some clothing items, but my real father's whereabouts are unknown and my stepfather doesn't really dress to a "trad" aesthetic -- to say the least!



AlanC said:


> Brownshoe has to stand twice to cast a shadow these days. Give that boy a chicken fried steak!


Surprised you've never said that about me! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Barneys pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## AlanC




----------



## P Hudson

Bruce Wayne said:


> Shoes: New Balance 992 (I know to be truly Trad I should be wearing penny loafers, Sperrys, or moccasins of some kind, but I have "problem" feet that severely overpronate and are narrow. I have never been able to wear loafers or moccasins and probably never will be . Likewise dress shoes are also a difficulty, even though I have custom orthotics. Please forgive me for rambling, but I just wanted to counter any arguments over my footwear before they might arrise.)


Welcome to the forum. I have similar problems and find that I can put my orthotics in several styles by Allen Edmonds, including a trad pair of saddle shoes that I wear a lot. Also, Rockports on occasion are made without a glued-in pad, so you can wear them with your orthotics.


----------



## TMMKC

Brownshoe -- Outstanding! I have that same J. Press gingham shirt and love it. What's the make of the brown cord jacket?

AlanC --- Love the watch!


----------



## TDI GUY

Brownshoe said:


> recent:


I really like the cut of the trousers. Additional info would be appreciated.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Onyx/mother-of-pearl cufflinks
DG pant
Zegna belt
RLP socks
Ferragamo bluchers
MJ cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Ferragamo tie
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Reds & Tops said:


> Sperry Chukkas


Got a pic??

I wasn't aware they made these for some time.


----------



## Reds & Tops

WouldaShoulda said:


> Got a pic??
> 
> I wasn't aware they made these for some time.


This is a good shot of them, basically. I'll try to get a shot of mine tonight.

I like them a lot. The toe is a little squarish, but they are more comfortable for extended walking than the A/Os.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thanks, there are LOTS of things on their site I haven't seen in stores!!


----------



## Patrick06790

Fall Festival this weekend. On the job, hence the camera strap.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Murray Hill Collection for B. Altman & Co Gray herringbone suit
Press button down
RLP tie
RLP ps 
BB belt
Peal & Co plain toes


----------



## mcarthur

B.Altman a wonderful department store on Fifth Avenue which I guess has been out of business for 25 years


----------



## CMDC

We're finally getting some tweed weather here. I've been waiting to pull this jacket out for a while. In reality the tweed is a kind of aquamarine/brown mix. It doesn't come through on the picture well.

Corbin 3/2 sack tweed
BB ecru ocbd
Pine Valley Golf Club repp tie (thanks TweedyDon)
LE Khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## ds23pallas

Cold up here this Thanksgiving long weekend! BB University blazer, OCBD, handed down Shetland and tartan tie:


-16C this morning, cold enough for a 20+ year old LLB Norwegian sweater


----------



## rabidawg

WouldaShoulda said:


> Thanks, there are LOTS of things on their site I haven't seen in stores!!


Good price on a similar chukka here:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
NM socks
Gucci boots
AOS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Cowtown

Very well done Reds & Tops.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Cold up here this Thanksgiving long weekend! BB University blazer, OCBD, handed down Shetland and tartan tie:
> 
> -16C this morning, cold enough for a 20+ year old LLB Norwegian sweater


looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

AldenPyle said:


>


I like your attire!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Cowtown said:


> Very well done Reds & Tops.


Thank you

AP - that jacket is fantastic.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 khaki jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE repp
LE olive trousers
AE Grayson


----------



## Reds & Tops

This picture tells me one thing - I need to clean up my office. 

Nameless blue flannel pin suit
Press OCBD, yellow
RLP wool tie
RLP PS
BB belt
Peal & Co captoes


----------



## Brownshoe

Looking good, troops.

Thanks all--Duck, I'd love to get together any time you're up here.

That's a BB olive tweed jacket and Uniqlo flannel gray trousers, for those who were wondering.


----------



## Zingari

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 khaki jacket


Remarkably similar to the Kings Royal Hussars regimental tie......


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Zingari said:


> Remarkably similar to the Kings Royal Hussars regimental tie......


Or the Washington Redskins!!


----------



## CMDC

Definately not intended as an homage to the Skins. Even though I'm in DC, they're dreck. I'm a Packers fan.


----------



## hbs midwest

Zingari said:


> Remarkably similar to the Kings Royal Hussars regimental tie......


...or Gryffindor house colours in the first two HP films.

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Trilobite Fossil cufflinks
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
VW cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## boatshoe

Barbour Beaufort Spectator
LLB chamois
BB corduroy
Clarks


----------



## AldenPyle

*Nice worke with the ties.*

I really like the colors of these ties against shirt jacket combinations.



CMDC said:


>


Patterned Shirts
On the other hand, I wasn't so keen on this one. Maybe the scale of the stripes of the shirt is too close to the scale of the stripes on the tie. 
When the pattern is different though, matching different patterns of the same scale seems to work. This is really nice pattern color matching by Patrick. Nice roll too.



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brownshoe said:


> That's a BB olive tweed jacket and Uniqlo flannel gray trousers, for those who were wondering.


Wow!
I have a pair of uniqulo khakis, that were only $30 and are _very_ well made.

I'm looking forward to trying out their flannels.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## CMDC

J Press tweed
LLBean ocbd
Church's tie
LE charcoal flannel pants
Florsheim longwings


----------



## Brownshoe

boatshoe said:


> Barbour Beaufort Spectator
> LLB chamois
> BB corduroy
> Clarks


I love this.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AP - thanks for the feedback.That combo was definitely on the bold side of things. I guess a little more Polo than Trad. 

Today:

Stafford Gun Check tweed
RLP OCBD
RLP Wool tie
RLP PS
BB Cords 
Black Fleece Saddles





^Taking a cue from CMDC in the pose department


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY sportscoat
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
DG pant
Fleming belt
JB socks
Varvatos Chukka
Burberry cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Calvin500

I've gotten into the lazy habit, it seems, of sandbagging on my photos and dumping them all at once on here in big batches. Sorry if that's annoying. 

































































This bow is one of my favorites from the modeling session I was roped into last evening. You can see a whole slew of new (and many Ivy-ish) bows on Ellie's store (see signature).


----------



## mcarthur

^ thank you for posting. I enjoy your posts. Keep them coming


----------



## AlanC




----------



## AldenPyle

AlanC said:


>


This is a great look. Could this be done with a crewneck, cardigan or a v-neck, or just with the Henley?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## AlanC

^Cool tie.



AldenPyle said:


> This is a great look. Could this be done with a crewneck, cardigan or a v-neck, or just with the Henley?


Thanks. I do similar things with cardigans and v-necks, not usually with a crewneck (although some do). I thrifted that sweater the other day and was trying to figure out something to do with it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great look here - something tells me I wouldn't want to meet you in a dark alley! :icon_smile: Like the beard too - great minds think alike - started mine on a whim seven years ago and have had it ever since.


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> ...


I never would have thought of pairing a bow tie with a sweater of that design but, that is a really fantastic look...very striking (to my eye) and even better than a jacket for showcasing the bow. AlanC, you are an inspiration!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


>


The single button undone on the shirt works nicely. Two would be one too many and say "Look, I'm wearing an ascot!!"


----------



## mcarthur

Alan and AP,
Looking very sharp


----------



## redmanca

Great looks C500. The beard is coming along great.

Love that last bow too. I've started really liking point and straight bows more than the standard butterfly shape. I'll have to save up some tips and send them your way for a few bows. 

Conor


----------



## Reds & Tops

Calvin - liking the beard a lot. Very becoming on you. 

AP that's a great suit. Southwick? I saw something with similar fabric at the BB Warehouse sale in Sept.


----------



## Calvin500

Reds, Redmanca, Mac, WS, Card,

Thank you very much. 

Reds--Hey, look! It's your face! That's a very mature hairstyle you've got going. I could learn a bit from you on that front.

Redmanca--I'm really liking diamond-point these days. When the weather gets colder, I'm looking fwd to diamond-point with sweater vests under jackets.

Alan--very cool.


----------



## Jovan

I've always preferred the slimmer pointed and straight end bow ties. I might try wearing one of them when my madras sport coat comes in -- after all, it's still summer in Florida.


----------



## pwalsh33

*Barbour in NYC*

Just thought I'dlet you guys know that Saks in NYC is having its 25% off friends and family sale and they have a nice collection of Barbour coats- heading there to pick up a Beaufort right now.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks Calvin. I decided to break my trend of facelessness. The haircut ages me up a little, good for my industry I think.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Brioni shirt
Germano cords
NM belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
Gucci cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## voxsartoria

Up of the Chuck Prelude:








Invertère (the Idiot Savants of English Outerwear) alpaca shag duffel coat...warm as a melton duffel, light as a cardigan, absurdly decadent
BB Black Fleece OCBD (from earlier today)
Varsity handknit boatneck sweater
Domenico Vacca corduroy trousers (from earlier today)
RL Purple Label alligator strap with sterling Tiffany slide buckle (from earlier today)
Doré-Doré socks (from earlier today)
Ralph Lauren (by Crockett & Jones) Darlton pennies in brown cordovan
Tiffany Etoile band in platinum (from earlier today)
Seiko Spirit on grosgrain band (from earlier today)

Out of work early to meet some old school friends at the setup for the Rowing and Sailing Expo at the Up of the Chuck, and then off to drinks with them (as to be expected.) My friends are in town to cheer their daughter who is rowing this weekend...I can't believe so much time has flown by

- B


----------



## boatshoe

Those Darltons look amazing. Not too sure about the coat. It's one of those things I'd have to see worn in person to see if it can really be carried off.

Nice shells. I used to live in Cambridge but never watched the race, unfortunately.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow, really nice voxsartoria!

Fantastic coat, fantastic everything.

Post more!


Alan, really cool. I wore something similar to a holiday party last year, white OCBD, black bow, camel shawl neck sweater and jeans (I wanted to wear blackwatch pants, but don't own any).


----------



## Reds & Tops

voxsartoria that is a great series of shots, thanks for sharing. I'm definitely going to look into that coat, it's superb. 

RE: the Darlton loafers, to me it's just another example of how Polo truly nails certain things. These are a prime example of hitting it straight and true. 

Now if only they weren't $795. When I worked there in college they went for $595.


----------



## BrendanOC

These days, I only seem to be able to post in this thread on Fridays given this is the only day I usually don't wear a suit to the office. And for some reason, I wouldn't necessarily consider my suits to be "trad". That said (and again sorry for no pictures)

TRL bengal stripe cutaway with french cuffs
T&A red woven tie
Thomas Pink cufflinks (best deal in town - only $35!)
JAB khakis
JAB blue blazer
Nordstrom belt (brown)
Ferragamo captoes

And since it is pissing down rain and 40 degrees here in Baltimore, I topped everything off with my ancient Barbour Beaufort for the second day in a row

Have a great weekend everyone!

BMO'C


----------



## jjohnson12

Rainy day in NYC.

LL Bean Norwegian Sweater (early 90's version)
Lands End OCBD
J Crew pants
Vintage Bean Gumshoes


----------



## Reds & Tops

jjohnson12 said:


> Rainy day in NYC.
> 
> LL Bean Norwegian Sweater (early 90's version)
> Lands End OCBD
> J Crew pants
> Vintage Bean Gumshoes


Nice looking attire. Straight out of a Bean ad!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Hickey blackwatch waxcloth toggle coat
RLP cable cashmere sweater
RLP sport shirt
J Crew chinos
Bean blucher mocs


https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo85v.jpg

https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo83.jpg


----------



## CMDC

JPress herringbone tweed
JPress uni stripe ocbd
Gap merino sweater vest
LLBean Camden jeans


----------



## Ron_A

Happy Friday!

BB Wool/Cashmere 3/2 Sack Blazer
BB Non-iron Bengal Stripe BD
Vintage BB Makers Repp tie
LE charcoal dress pants
Made in USA Weejuns


----------



## Ron_A

Reds & Tops said:


> *Hickey blackwatch waxcloth toggle coat*
> RLP cable cashmere sweater
> RLP sport shirt
> J Crew chinos
> Bean blucher mocs


Looks good - I really like that waxed-cotton toggle coat.


----------



## Pentheos

All your guys' lovely fall-winter wear makes me wish I still lived in a colder climate. Curse sunshine, blue skies, and 70 degrees!


----------



## Dave

Reds & Tops said:


> Hickey blackwatch waxcloth toggle coat
> RLP cable cashmere sweater
> RLP sport shirt
> J Crew chinos
> Bean blucher mocs
> 
> 
> https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo85v.jpg
> 
> https://img243.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo83.jpg


Dude, where's the rest of your outfit?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino coat
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
MS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

No picture today but:

RLP Cashmere cable, olive
RLP sport shirt, orange glen plaid
Levis 501s
Bean boots


----------



## Patrick06790

last Saturday, from Mt. Riga, Salisbury, Conn. My family's place is the one with the two chimneys in the middle.


----------



## stfu

Patrick06790 said:


> from Mt. Riga, Salisbury, Conn.


Wow. One of the more remarkable WAYWT photos in recent memory.


----------



## Jack1425

The end of another season in the Adirondaks... Closing up the house for the winter..


----------



## Mikejohnmarks

Outfit worn to class as an undergraduate. I am often asked "why are you so dressed up?" Is this trad?

Shirt is white with green stripes, and pants are blue cords. Taken in poor lighting with a cell phone! Sorry!


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Mikejohnmarks said:


> I am often asked "why are you so dressed up?" Is this trad?


Yes.

Welcome and nice attire, btw.


----------



## Dr. NS

Welcome! and nice shoes... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Malo cords
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Darphin cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## mcarthur

^ welcome to the forum


----------



## Bermuda

*Veritas tie*

LL Bean wrinkle resistant oxford just purchased from the only outlet in NY State!
Harvard "Veritas" tie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Gucci scarf
Kiton suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Bruce Wayne

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni overcoat
> Gucci scarf
> Kiton suit
> Ferragamo pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> Zegna tie
> Brioni belt
> Brioni socks
> Gucci tassel loafers
> ADP cologne
> Rolex watch


kitonbrioni, I don't mean to offend you, but I'm curious as to why you post in the trad area of the forum rather than the fashion area . Your outfits don't seem to be very tradly at all. Again, I mean no disrespect to you, sir. I'm just curious.


----------



## Danny

Bruce Wayne said:


> kitonbrioni, I don't mean to offend you, but I'm curious as to why you post in the trad area of the forum rather than the fashion area . Your outfits don't seem to be very tradly at all. Again, i mean no disrespect to you sir. I'm just curious.


Don't worry about it he's been doing it for years. No one knows why.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Danny said:


> Don't worry about it he's been doing it for years. No one knows why.


I saw that he posts in the fashion forum, not just the trad forum. I just wanted to note that I knew that.


----------



## P Hudson

It has been suggested that he dresses mannequins at a high end boutique, slipping into the clothes that he is supposed to display. I don't know that this is true, but it is a rumor around here.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Feeling chilled and slightly casual on this Monday morning.

PRL Suit
Press Shirt
Press Vest
PRL Tassels

https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo87n.jpg

https://img207.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo89f.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
nicely done


----------



## Jovan

Bruce Wayne said:


> kitonbrioni, I don't mean to offend you, but I'm curious as to why you post in the trad area of the forum rather than the fashion area . Your outfits don't seem to be very tradly at all. Again, I mean no disrespect to you, sir. I'm just curious.





Danny said:


> Don't worry about it he's been doing it for years. No one knows why.





Bruce Wayne said:


> I saw that he posts in the fashion forum, not just the trad forum. I just wanted to note that I knew that.





P Hudson said:


> It has been suggested that he dresses mannequins at a high end boutique, slipping into the clothes that he is supposed to display. I don't know that this is true, but it is a rumor around here.


What we know of kitonbrioni:
1. Doesn't respond to PMs, comments on his blog, or posts directed at him.
2. His large jackets and overly long trousers have never improved in the years he's been at AAAC or Style Forum.
3. Is not "trad" but posts in this thread anyway.
4. Has a lot of footwear in various exotic skins.

Trad? No. An enigma? Yes.


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> R&T,
> nicely done


Thanks Uncle.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> What we know of kitonbrioni:
> 1. Doesn't respond to PMs, comments on his blog, or posts directed at him.
> 2. His large jackets and overly long trousers have never improved in the years he's been at AAAC or Style Forum.
> 3. Is not "trad" but posts in this thread anyway.
> 4. Has a lot of footwear in various exotic skins.
> 
> Trad? No. An enigma? Yes.


5. Is in charge of the shopping carts at Pathmark.


----------



## Jovan

I can't tell if you're serious or not there.


----------



## smujd

Patrick06790 said:


> 5. Is in charge of the shopping carts at Pathmark.


Brutal, but very funny. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Dave

Jovan said:


> What we know of kitonbrioni:
> 1. Doesn't respond to PMs, comments on his blog, or posts directed at him.


Not true, at least for me! He answered a PM I sent him once.


----------



## randomdude

R&T, great job. Is that Fair Isle vest? It looks great. I'm going to buy it once the sale starts.


----------



## Reds & Tops

randomdude said:


> R&T, great job. Is that Fair Isle vest? It looks great. I'm going to buy it once the sale starts.


Thank you, it is. Give the NYC store a call, it rang up on sale when I got it a few weeks ago.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
JL cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## stfu

smujd said:


> Brutal, but very funny. :icon_smile_big:


Still a favorite thread of mine.


----------



## Bermuda

Thank you, I've been thinking the same thing about kitonbrioni....such Italian fashion


----------



## Pentheos

I have been restraining my usually acerbic tongue in relation to KB because I fear he's "connected".


----------



## Sir Cingle

R & T:

Oh, that is the Press fair isle vest? It looks fantastic. And on sale? Wow. For some reason, it isn't in stock at the New Haven Press. I'll have to ask if they can get it for me, though. It's really great.


----------



## boatshoe

Jovan said:


> What we know of kitonbrioni:
> 1. Doesn't respond to PMs, comments on his blog, or posts directed at him.
> 2. His large jackets and overly long trousers have never improved in the years he's been at AAAC or Style Forum.
> 3. Is not "trad" but posts in this thread anyway.
> 4. Has a lot of footwear in various exotic skins.
> 
> Trad? No. An enigma? Yes.


I check his blog every few weeks out of curiosity. I have recently noticed that he seems to have has newer pants hemmed to a more proper length. But some of the older attire still gets mixed in, and those pants still have about 8 breaks.

I don't mean to insult anyone of eastern European heritage, but I've often wondered if he is first generation eastern European, because the incredibly long break is very common in those parts. But that is just a guess. He remains a mystery.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Pentheos

boatshoe said:


> I check his blog every few weeks out of curiosity. I have recently noticed that he seems to have has newer pants hemmed to a more proper length. But some of the older attire still gets mixed in, and those pants still have about 8 breaks.
> 
> I don't mean to insult anyone of eastern European heritage, but I've often wondered if he is first generation eastern European, because the incredibly long break is very common in those parts. But that is just a guess. He remains a mystery.


He has also been very partial to a 14K Rolex lately which he wears every day. It looks pretty beat up.

I think that if I ever saw that he was wearing, say, a Timex on a Central Watch strap, I'd never be the same.


----------



## Danny

Wow that blog is amaaaaaazing. He takes pictures of everything! How does he have time for anything else? I am astounded.

Danny


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AldenPyle said:


>


Now that I have a herringbone, I think I need to add a windowpane... I saw a nice one made for Nordstroms the other day.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Sir Cingle said:


> R & T:
> 
> Oh, that is the Press fair isle vest? It looks fantastic. And on sale? Wow. For some reason, it isn't in stock at the New Haven Press. I'll have to ask if they can get it for me, though. It's really great.


Thanks much. Give David at the NYC store a call. They had a few when I was there.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks for the tip, R & T!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Southwick for Allen Collins suit
Press shirt, red gingham
RLPL tie
Peal captoes 
BB Belt
RLPL PS

https://img260.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo88.jpg

https://img197.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo90kq.jpg


----------



## Patrick06790

I grow weary of our look. I'm switching to Don Cherry Style.


----------



## CMDC

Better Don Cherry. Better look.


----------



## stfu

Patrick06790 said:


>


That is a little embarrasing for me. I am wearing the same jacket today.


----------



## nick.mccann

Is this Trad?


----------



## Joe Beamish

All it needs is a ketchup stain. I wish I were there



Patrick06790 said:


> I grow weary of our look. I'm switching to Don Cherry Style.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Danny said:


> Wow that blog is amaaaaaazing. He takes pictures of everything! How does he have time for anything else? I am astounded.
> 
> Danny


There are guys on other forums who post all that KB does, plus everything they are eating and drinking that day.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
Zegna shirt
Valentini cords
MD belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Patrick06790 said:


> I grow weary of our look. I'm switching to Don Cherry Style.


Don is the only person I've ever seen wearing a _triple_-breasted suit.

I once read that Americans prefer subtle shirts and elaborate ties, while the the British tend to wear plain ties and loud shirts.
Maybe Canadians like solid ties and shirts while their jackets do all the expression.

with of course there's a blog :https://doncherryjacketwatch.wordpress.com/


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Nick, 

I would highly recommend using the search function.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
PS socks
Brioni loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Beresford

*Don Cherry? Don King is where it's at!*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

How about a staple...



Navy Suit
White shirt
Stripe Tie

This is an outfit I got almost 5 years ago.

OTR from L&T

If I knew then what I know now, I'd change it up but I think it still serves me well. 

BB shirt and Peal shoes are recent additions.


----------



## Gromson

Pentheos said:


> I have been restraining my usually acerbic tongue in relation to KB because I fear he's "connected".


He's gotta be sending a message with that watch. He wears the same one every day so he could use the same photo. Instead, every day there's a close up of the time. Someone is gonna get wacked if it ever shows 12:00!


----------



## Reds & Tops

PRL Suit
Press OCBD
Cordial Churchman Bowtie
RLP PS
Florsheim wingtips
RLP gator belt

https://img19.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo93l.jpg

https://img194.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo91o.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

R&T & Would,
good looking attire


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Yes, and a great bow tie. I want one of those narrow ones guys like John Glenn used to wear.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

R&T, some great outfits lately, really impressed.



Gromson said:


> He's gotta be sending a message with that watch. He wears the same one every day so he could use the same photo. Instead, every day there's a close up of the time. Someone is gonna get wacked if it ever shows 12:00!


I think that's it!
it's like season 5 of _The Wire_, this whole "posting on clothing forums" thing is just to make his secret re-up code seem innocent.


----------



## CM Wolff

Patrick06790 said:


>


Poor collar roll.


----------



## AldenPyle

Great work, R&T


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> R&T, some great outfits lately, really impressed.
> 
> I think that's it!
> it's like season 5 of _The Wire_, this whole "posting on clothing forums" thing is just to make his secret re-up code seem innocent.


Are you Mr. Prezbo? In retrospect, he would fit in here.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> R&T & Would,
> good looking attire


I like R&T's stuff too.

I fear I may be going too far in my quest to dress like almost 50 but then again, I've always done that, even when I was almost 30!!


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
You are an excellent role model. Keep it up


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP, your crinkly shirt looks like silk in the photo. What fabric is it? Great color.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Pleasant McIvor said:


> Are you Mr. Prezbo? In retrospect, he would fit in here.


I have to believe Lester Freamon is a member here, though he probably sticks mostly in the fashion forum.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Brioni shirt
RT cufflinks
Isaia pant
Zegna braces
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
DV cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks everyone for the kind words. There have been a lot of very well dressed men posting pictures of late.

Today:
PRL Suit
BB Shirt
PRL tie
PRL PS
Florsheim Longwings, Shell #8

The waistband of this suit fits fantastically, I just need to have the legs tapered a bit.

https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo94q.jpg

https://img97.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo95.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^I like your attire. Keep it up


----------



## Cruiser

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Yes, and a great bow tie. I want one of those narrow ones guys like John Glenn used to wear.


You mean a narrow one like I was wearing some 55 years ago? :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Trip English

Patrick06790 said:


> I grow weary of our look. I'm switching to Don Cherry Style.


I was scrolling down quickly and thought that Kitonbrioni finally posted a pic!


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> AP,
> You are an excellent role model. Keep it up


 Thanks. Non-teaching days, though, I might be the least formal dresser on the forum. 
Case in Point:
Purple Hemrajani 3 button flap pocket OCBD
Press x Berle Khakis
LE Surcingle
Russell Boat Shoes



Joe Beamish said:


> AP, your crinkly shirt looks like silk in the photo. What fabric is it? Great color.


Pinpoint, from Hemrajani. Kind of has a sheen to it though, huh. I saw Bob Culp wearing a green ocbd on I, Spy and wanted one since.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> You mean a narrow one like I was wearing some 55 years ago? :icon_smile_big:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cruiser


Not quite narrow enough!!

c1965


----------



## Reds & Tops

PRL Navy Blazer
J Crew tartan shirt
PRL PS
J Crew khakis
Black Fleece Saddles

https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo96b.jpg

https://img259.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo98y.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> ^I like your attire. Keep it up


Thanks for the compliments, Uncle


----------



## Bradford

Feeling very Tradly today...

Pink BB OCBD
Bill's M1 khakis
BB 3/2 roll blue blazer
Argyle socks
AE Grayson tassel loafers (merlot burnished calf)


----------



## mcarthur

Bradford said:


> Feeling very Tradly today...
> 
> Pink BB OCBD
> Bill's M1 khakis
> BB 3/2 roll blue blazer
> Argyle socks
> AE Grayson tassel loafers (merlot burnished calf)


sounds very nice. post picture when you have the opportunity


----------



## AlanC

JCrew patch tweed flat cap
Partridge jacket
BB shirt
JCrew sweater
BB belt
RRL jeans
BR socks
Alden chukkas


----------



## kitonbrioni

Rowdy hoodie
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Borrelli pant
MD belt
RLP socks
Ferragamo chukka
Hermes cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## rabidawg

Why is it that, even when a user is on your "ignore" list, you still get emails when they post to threads to which you are subscribed?

I feel like that did not used to occur. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Bradford

mcarthur said:


> sounds very nice. post picture when you have the opportunity


Thanks, I don't have a camera right now though.


----------



## stcolumba

Football Saturday in Ann Arbor! (Michigan v Penn State)

First, to a luncheon, and then to the game in the Big House.

Old "Van Boven" blue three button blazer with U. of Mich. buttons
Brooks Bros OCBD white shirt
Spirit of Shetland sweater - Admiral Blue
Polo cavalry twill trousers
Smart wool black socks
AE Mora black
Old blue Gloverall duffle coat
Maize 'n Blue scarf


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done on the outfit, stcolumbia. I too hope to be watching 'The Game' but, alas, it will only be thru the TV (and only if I finish raking leaves in time!). I suspect we will be rooting for different outcomes...Go JoePa!  Enjoy the game!


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done on the outfit, stcolumbia. I too hope to be watching 'The Game' but, alas, it will only be thru the TV (and only if I finish raking leaves in time!). I suspect we will be rooting for different outcomes...Go JoePa!  Enjoy the game!


Thanks for the kind words. Although, with the threat of some rain, I'm going to take my Bean parka.

This should be an exciting game...right to the finish. Looking forward to seeing the once again vibrant JoePa on the sideline!


----------



## Jovan

rabidawg said:


> Why is it that, even when a user is on your "ignore" list, you still get emails when they post to threads to which you are subscribed?
> 
> I feel like that did not used to occur. Am I doing something wrong?


It's always been this way.


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Taverniti Jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done on the outfit, stcolumbia. I too hope to be watching 'The Game' but, alas, it will only be thru the TV (and only if I finish raking leaves in time!). I suspect we will be rooting for different outcomes...Go JoePa!  Enjoy the game!


Congrats to you and all the Nittany Lion fans. What a miserable day for a Wolverine!


----------



## mcarthur

BB MTM
RLP BD
Ferragamo necktie
BB braces


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Sterling silver cufflinks
Armani tie
Cartier belt
PS cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## CMDC

Today's outfit is an homage to the Princeton University Store:

Princeton U. Store 3/2 brown flannel sack suit
BB ecru ocbd
Princeton U. Store emblematic--dogs and ducks (thanks TweedyDon)
Dexter longwings


----------



## WouldaShoulda

There sure was some nice demin about this weekend.

WWGWS 

(What Would George Will Say)


----------



## Joe Beamish




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Paul Stuart Suit
RLP Tatersall shirt
RLPL emblematic tie, sharks
RLP PS
Peal Cap Toes

https://img11.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo97lq.jpg

https://img524.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo99w.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

Uncle, looking very sharp



mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RLP BD
> Ferragamo necktie
> BB braces


The tie makes this. Looks great CMDC.



CMDC said:


> Today's outfit is an homage to the Princeton University Store:
> 
> Princeton U. Store 3/2 brown flannel sack suit
> BB ecru ocbd
> Princeton U. Store emblematic--dogs and ducks (thanks TweedyDon)
> Dexter longwings


Casual perfection. Good colorway.



Joe Beamish said:


>


----------



## mcarthur

R & T,
Thank you
Good looking attire


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RLP BD
> Ferragamo necktie
> BB braces


Looks great. I should give suspenders a try sometime. Is that a pocket watch?



Joe Beamish said:


>


Looks great JP. What are the shoes?


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you AP, those are Clark's desert boots, the low cut kind to accommodate the overflowing slop of casualness that I am here. This jacket makes me want to acquire a pair of non-khaki chinos to go with it.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Great use of a sport shirt, very sharp all around.



Reds & Tops said:


> https://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo96b.jpg


----------



## stfu

Every Spring, I resolve to get rid of this mis-shapen sweater. 

Every Fall, I find it among my cold weather clothes.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Mis-shapen? Huh. I really like the sweater. Perhaps I'm mis-shapen myself.


----------



## DCLawyer68

stcolumba said:


> Football Saturday in Ann Arbor! (Michigan v Penn State)
> 
> First, to a luncheon, and then to the game in the Big House.
> 
> Old "Van Boven" blue three button blazer with U. of Mich. buttons
> Brooks Bros OCBD white shirt
> Spirit of Shetland sweater - Admiral Blue
> Polo cavalry twill trousers
> Smart wool black socks
> AE Mora black
> Old blue Gloverall duffle coat
> Maize 'n Blue scarf


Oh, man - I'd love to get back to Van Boven. I had a MTM Southwick from there that I outgrew.

Do they still sell a navy tie with the Univ crest on it? I think that's my one remaining VB's article.


----------



## CMDC

Orvis 3/2 sack tweed. This is an odd jacket with the buttoned pockets, but it was a thrift find.
Orvis tattersall
Rooster knit tie
Gap khakis
Bass Baltic boot


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


>


You need those today!!

I'm looking for something similar.


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
Thank you
It is a pocket watch
Braces would go well with today's good looking attire


----------



## stcolumba

DCLawyer68 said:


> Oh, man - I'd love to get back to Van Boven. I had a MTM Southwick from there that I outgrew.
> 
> Do they still sell a navy tie with the Univ crest on it? I think that's my one remaining VB's article.


Regretfully, I've not seen that tie in the store for many a year. I have both the neck tie and the bow tie with the University of Michigan seal. I'm sure that they receive requests for these ties all the time. "Artes Scientia Veritas"


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LPSS cap
Lorenzini shirt
Levis 501
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Timberland boots
Tommy cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Hankies are in the dryer with the sheets. Otherwise this is the kind of casual sloppy wear I go for on rainy days. The shoes are quoddy boats; I would part with many an item before these. But surely they make my Levi jean cords (boot cut, and usually worn with boots) look way too long for them. Notice my attempt at a Brownshoe like pose, one of the gods.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Regretfully, I've not seen that tie in the store for many a year. I have both the neck tie and the bow tie with the University of Michigan seal. I'm sure that they receive requests for these ties all the time. "Artes Scientia Veritas"


My wife has a U of M necktie and ball cap that I've been forced to wear each year, after Michigan has beaten Penn State on the field of honor, be it the "Big House" or Beaver Stadium. I consider myself indeed fortunate that Rich Rodriquez has not continued the tradition carried on by Lloyd Carr, of beating Penn State annually, and I have not had to wear the tie or ball cap two years running!


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> My wife has a U of M necktie and ball cap that I've been forced to wear each year, after Michigan has beaten Penn State on the field of honor, be it the "Big House" or Beaver Stadium. I consider myself indeed fortunate that Rich Rodriquez has not continued the tradition carried on by Lloyd Carr, of beating Penn State annually, and I have not had to wear the tie or ball cap two years running!


You are a good sport!


----------



## PeterSawatzky

BB GF suit
BB pinpoint shirt
J.Crew BB#1 tie
Not pictured: black AE PAs


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire


----------



## nick.mccann

Brooks Brothers french cuff shirt
Ralph Lauren dark wash jeans
Florshiem dress shoes

I need to get the jeans hemmed and my dress shirt sleeves taken in.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Peter, I like the glasses especially. Very sharp. 

Nick, I would recommend pairing your French cuff shirts with dress attire. Turn ups and denim don't match, in my opinion. 

JB, looking very sharp. I have just such a sports coat, and it's in great need of some taking in. Hopefully I can make it to the tailor soon. 

No picture today, but I wore:

RLP Navy Blazer
RLP OCBD, blue
RLP repp
RLP PS
RLP gray flannels
RLPL Alligator belt
Florsheim Wingtips, black


----------



## AdamsSutherland

From a formal this past weekend. Unfortunately I am without a camera and had to rely on mediocre photos posted on a certain social networking site.

BB Brooksease Sack
BB #1 Bow
J Press Flap Pocket OCBD
White Pocket Square
Tiffany's Buckle on a burgundy strap
BB Wool pants (bought in Garland an inch too short to cuff)
Pantharella Socks
Alden 663
Timex on Central #16

https://img261.imageshack.us/i/formalb.jpg/
https://img442.imageshack.us/i/formal3.jpg/


----------



## stfu

I hope Andy (Calvin500) comes along soon with another photo dump. It has been weeks it seems. You OK Calvin500?


----------



## CMDC

Southwick 3/2 sack camelhair jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB tie
Charcoal flannel trousers
AE Grayson


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle: As always, wonderful.

Joe Beamish: You look very NON-sloppy compared to me today. I like the hairstyle. Wish I could get mine to do that.


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Southwick 3/2 sack camelhair jacket
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB tie
> Charcoal flannel trousers
> AE Grayson


There is something of perfection when gray trousers are worn with a camel hair coat. This is very, very nice. I like the shoes, too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Excellent!!

Today must be Grey Tweed Day!!


----------



## stcolumba

A long practice session on the organ bench in the company of Mister Bach!


Wearing my favorite Spirit of Shetland sweater. (Color: Moorgrass)
I like the high ribbed collar.




Nice stitching, even on the cuffs of the sleeves.

Below: the high heeled organ pedal shoes (made by a tap dancing company)


----------



## Reds & Tops

RLP tweed sports coat
J Crew shirt
Paul Stuart knit tie
RLP PS
Rugby cords
Black Fleece Saddles

https://img410.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo101d.jpg

https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo102.jpg


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford sportscoat
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
JL chelsea boots
ADP cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## unmodern

Rainy in New Haven today.

https://yfrog.com/ebtradwearing1001j
https://yfrog.com/7dtradwearing1002j
https://yfrog.com/4ctradwearing1003j

Gap check OCBD (a really solid fabric, I swear---and it fits)
Yalie tie
Bean Ragwool sweater, charcoal/heathered
Levi 501's rinsed
6" Bean boots (not pictured : J Crew thick-ish black argyles)


----------



## AldenPyle

CMDC said:


>





Joe Beamish said:


>





WouldaShoulda said:


> Excellent!!
> 
> Today must be Grey Tweed Day!!





Reds & Tops said:


> RLP tweed sports coat
> J Crew shirt
> Paul Stuart knit tie
> RLP PS
> Rugby cords
> Black Fleece Saddles
> 
> https://img294.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo102.jpg


Murderer's Row of Tweed. Look great.

CMDC - That is one giant patch pocket!


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

^looking sharp!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AldenPyle said:


> Murderer's Row of Tweed. Look great.
> 
> CMDC - That is one giant patch pocket!


Thanks,

I was thinking about mixing in brilliant red cord pants for the holidays.

Go?? Or no-go??

I like that pocket too!!

The green elephant tie must be for the A's, not the, well, you know!!


----------



## redmanca

^ Give it a shot. ^

Conor


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack houndstooth tweed
LLBean blue ocbd
LLBean olive chinos
Charles Theoneau repp
Bass Warren


----------



## WouldaShoulda

redmanca said:


> ^ Give it a shot. ^
> 
> Conor


Nice!!

And timely!!


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


>


Is that one of the vintage BB shirts you got?


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack houndstooth tweed
> LLBean blue ocbd
> LLBean olive chinos
> Charles Theoneau repp
> Bass Warren


looking good! keep it up


----------



## stfu

Go ahead, drag me in to Trad Court. Camelhair is darted two button with pretty big lapels.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

"Trad Court" :icon_smile_big:

I see nothing wrong with a mere variation to the theme!!


----------



## randomdude

AP, I always liked that Press tie with the pink elephants. Looks great!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Barneys shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## DocHolliday

Today: plain. Felt like dressing like an old man.




























Tie's from Cable Car.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Dressing lok an old man eek? We all can only hope to look so good. DocH, that outfit is a Homerun! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks AP. Fantastic tie today on your part, great outfit.


----------



## Tonyp

Everybody looks good above. Doc, how old is an old man to dress that way. I love the combo. I dress that way every day. brown plaid with charcoal gray and Antique chestnut shoes is classic attire. Very English! Only thing missing is a nice 2 inch cuff.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Nameless blue pin suit
J Crew gingham
RLP tie, emblematic airplanes
RLP PS
BB Belt
Peal Captoes

https://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo100t.jpg

https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo104hk.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

STFU, Doc & R&T,
good looking attire-thank you for posting


----------



## DocHolliday

Tonyp said:


> Everybody looks good above. Doc, how old is an old man to dress that way.


Old enough to have the restraint that often eludes me.


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


> ^looking sharp!


 I appreciate the kind wordks



WouldaShoulda said:


> Thanks,
> 
> The green elephant tie must be for the A's, not the, well, you know!!


Is a Pink elephant tie, a Drunkards club tie or a party affiliation? Let'em wonder I say, only tell'em if they buy you a drink.



Jovan said:


> Is that one of the vintage BB shirts you got?


 No. Modern. Lined collar or no, BB still brings the pink,



Reds & Tops said:


> Nameless blue pin suit
> J Crew gingham
> RLP tie, emblematic airplanes
> RLP PS
> BB Belt
> Peal Captoes
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo104hk.jpg


I would definitely go for an airplane club tie.



stfu said:


> Go ahead, drag me in to Trad Court. Camelhair is darted two button with pretty big lapels.


Darted or no, the camelhair has a good fit at the shoulders!



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack houndstooth tweed
> LLBean blue ocbd
> LLBean olive chinos
> Charles Theoneau repp
> Bass Warren


I like the muted tone of the sack and the trousers.

Today I am 1966 Repros, sky blue jantzen candy stripe OCBD, burgundy surcingle and AE saddles.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DocHolliday said:


> Today: plain. Felt like dressing like an old man.


Old, no.

Mature, yes.

As it is with variations on a theme, this appears to be the modern, logical progression from Trad to a more current sensibility without being, well, too fussy or Euro about a wardrobe.

Very nice!!


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> STFU, Doc & R&T,
> good looking attire-thank you for posting


Thank you Mac.

STFU & Doc - very sharp indeed.


----------



## hbs midwest

Off to the doc--and it's raining:
LE ancient (1987) Shetland crewneck--garnet heather
LLB khakis, usual specs
LLB MHS
Schneider jagermantl

The young one is wearing Roman officer's tunic, cloak, & sandals (caligae) tomorrow night--his chapter of the Junior Classical League ar donning togas and other period gear to trick-or-treat for UNICEF.:icon_smile_wink:

Enjoy the weekend, all!

hbs

PS: for those of you on the Western Kalendar, Happy All Saints' Day this Sunday.


----------



## stfu

Terrible photo, doesn't do the jacket justice .


----------



## mcarthur

STFU,
I like the attire. I would wear my sports coat sleeves longer


----------



## stfu

mcarthur said:


> STFU,
> I like the attire. I would wear my sports coat sleeves longer


Thanks Mac.

This one is an R, and I normally wear an L. Never did get the sleeves let out, so I wear it with my more shrunken OCBDs. :icon_smile:

EDIT: Also, my Lurch pose there is not helping matters. They don't look quite so short in real life, I promise!


----------



## Patrick06790

I seriously considered taking a picture inside the portable can.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
FB cufflinks
Menichetti cords
NM belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick,
Looking good


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> I seriously considered taking a picture inside the portable can.


I hate it when the outhouse is broken!!

Nice!!


----------



## toadinthehole

*My new boots (nearly wearing them!)*

I'm not wearing them yet, but will be from the day they arrive to the end of spring!
For those of us who still like to dress well but may also have an outdoor life (visiting the races, steeplechases etc) It can be tough to remain both smart and practical. I have always struggled (mentally) with wearing a good pair of leather soled dress boots in a muddy field but I think I have just found the answer!
I have looked at the tall Dubarry boots before which have become almost a uniform in our area now, and they don't quite work for me. But they have just brought out a very nicely shaped gentlemen's leather ankle boot (The Wicklow) which is suitable for outdoor use (Goretex lined, weatherproof leather etc) and rubber soles. https://www.dubarry.us/product/271
I purchased the rougher brown walnut boots in this link but they make a mahogany and an all black. This could be my new favourite thing gentlemen!


----------



## Joe Beamish

As always. But I'm not sure his jacket sleeves are any longer than stfu's in the picture you mentioned earlier.



mcarthur said:


> Patrick,
> Looking good


----------



## vwguy

For JT, the chinos are a darker green & look better in person.

LE OCBD & chinos
Weejuns
Thrifted camel hair










Brian


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

toadinthehole said:


> https://www.dubarry.us/product/271


They look very much like Blundstones.


----------



## AlanC

^We need you to return to posting your ensembles, HLP&S. They are certainly missed.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Boucheron cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Calvin500

AlanC,

That looks really, really cool.


----------



## AlanC

Calvin500 said:


> AlanC,
> 
> That looks really, really cool.


Thanks! It was met with complete silence at SF. :biggrin2:


----------



## vwguy

EB straw hat
LE OCBD
Old Navy Kahkis










Brian


----------



## closerlook

ALANC
I love this sweater/sportcoat concoction!
Where oh where can I get one?

looking sharp!



AlanC said:


>


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
Very sharp from head to toe. Would like to see that attire with your Indy fedora


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Yes a b/w herringbone can go with khakis*

Or at least I think so (in re thread about dubious versatility of herringbone jackets).

Very narrow BB tie (thrifted last week in Austin, TX)


















J&M shoes and Wigwam 625 socks


----------



## redmanca

closerlook said:


> ALANC
> I love this sweater/sportcoat concoction!
> Where oh where can I get one?
> 
> looking sharp!


Pretty sure it's an Engineered Garments Bedford. Hard to find.

Joe, absolutely agree about the gray/tan debate. I wear my gray tweeds with khakis all the time. Your get up looks great.

Conor


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

BB Madras sack
Polo Madras shirt
Gant Madras tie
Corbin Madras pants
No-Name Madras tie
Homemade Madras pocket square
J.Crew Madras bucket hat


----------



## mcarthur

Joe,
nice looking attire


----------



## AlanC

closerlook said:


> ALANC
> I love this sweater/sportcoat concoction!
> Where oh where can I get one?
> 
> looking sharp!





redmanca said:


> Pretty sure it's an Engineered Garments Bedford. Hard to find.


Yes, it's an EG knit Bedford from last year's F/W collection. I'm not sure if they're doing knit Bedfords this year (they always have Bedfords of some sort), but check with Drinkwater's Clothing.



mcarthur said:


> Alan,
> Very sharp from head to toe. Would like to see that attire with your Indy fedora


I've done something similar in the past, but will try it again soon.



redmanca said:


> Joe, absolutely agree about the gray/tan debate. I wear my gray tweeds with khakis all the time. Your get up looks great.


A hearty 'amen' to redmanca on this, JB. Gray tweeds + khakis = classic look.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Gucci pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
RLP socks
Kiton bluchers
Prada cologne
Rolex watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Very sharp Joe. One of these days I'm going to walk past you in the city and do a double take. 

TBS, pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you mcarthur, redmanca, alanc, reds & tops (Sir: this actually happened last year with brownshoe...i heard my screen name, turned around and there he was...very strange but fun experience)


----------



## Reds & Tops

RLP Suit
RLP Shirt
RLP Tie
BB Braces
Florsheim Imperials, #8 cordovan

https://img156.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo105.jpg

https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo107i.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
very nice looking attire


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thanks Mac.


----------



## WindsorNot

Football season continues...


----------



## Jovan

Slightly chilly today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Seraphin shearling
LP shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Great look, Jovan. What chinos are those? I want that color.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^That sweater is fantastic, Jovan.


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


>





Jovan said:


>


Fit, proportion, color all perfect guys. More info, Jiovan.



Reds & Tops said:


> RLP Suit
> 
> https://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo107i.jpg


 This is a really refined look. I admire it.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

AP,
I like the look


----------



## AlanC

*Jovan*, sharp sweater.

*AldenPyle*, nice tweed.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sir Cingle said:


> ^That sweater is fantastic, Jovan.


I wish to put my Band letter on it!!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jovan said:


> Slightly chilly today.


I like your style, Jovan. Head to toe, its a great outfit


----------



## JDC

Jovan, yes, definitely a +1 in my book. Do you not smile much?


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP, I love that tie and the whole look. Tediously I must ask: What pants are those? And they look tapered. Did they come that way?


----------



## TRH

R&T: That's an impeccable combination imo.


----------



## Jovan

Joe Beamish said:


> Great look, Jovan. What chinos are those? I want that color.


Thrifted J. Crew chinos, certainly from before they became trendy. The rise is a rather un-modern 13", but they're comfortable as hell. The leg has been tapered, but I want to take in the thighs a bit more. I don't know what the colour is, but it seems close to the "dill" offering here: https://www.jcrew.com/AST/Browse/MensBrowse/Men_Shop_By_Category/pants/chino/PRDOVR~21606/21606.jsp



AldenPyle said:


> Fit, proportion, color all perfect guys. More info, Jovan.


You are too kind. I still feel insignificant next to the masters. 

Shirt is a Land's End (I believe) pinpoint BD. Cardigan is in a cotton sweatshirt fabric by Banana Republic. Pennies are pre-1985 Florsheim. The belt was a Liz Claiborne impulse buy from TJ Maxx.



Sir Cingle said:


> ^That sweater is fantastic, Jovan.





AlanC said:


> *Jovan*, sharp sweater.





LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I like your style, Jovan. Head to toe, its a great outfit


Thanks, everyone. 



FrankDC said:


> Jovan, yes, definitely a +1 in my book. Do you not smile much?


I was more concerned with moving into position before the timer ran out!


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed blue herringbone jacket
LLBean white ocbd
Barbara Blank knit tie
LLBean jeans
LLBean rustic loafers


----------



## Joe Beamish

CMDC -- Very well done indeed. I usually prefer darker jeans, but this totally works, and it's yet another illustration of how a well chosen necktie can effectively "tie" everything together. Jacket fit and overall length is perfect.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Gents, thanks much for the compliments.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
MB pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
RLPL chukka
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'm here to check your ID, please!!


----------



## AldenPyle

Joe Beamish said:


> AP, I love that tie and the whole look. Tediously I must ask: What pants are those? And they look tapered. Did they come that way?


Thx. Pants are the standard BB Made in Canada gabs, tapered to an 8" cuff. Brooks dress pants seem like great value.

I like this tie. What is it?


----------



## Pentheos

AldenPyle said:


> Thx. Pants are the standard BB Made in Canada gabs, tapered to an 8" cuff. Brooks dress pants seem like great value


When I first read this, I thought you meant that the pants were tapered with an eight inch cuff, not tapered to eight inches with a cuff. That was quite a mental image.


----------



## stfu

AldenPyle said:


> I like this tie. What is it?


Thank you. It is an old Robert Talbot made for a men's shop. It is from the thrift exchange a while back, but I cannot recall who, WNH maybe.


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP -- Those BB gabs DO appear to be a great value; they're now 2 for $199 online.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Charcoal Shaggy Dog
Rugby Belt with Engine-Turned Slide buckle
Jeans (...I know)
Sperry AO's or Brown Weejuns, tbd.
Timex on Central #6


----------



## TMMKC

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed blue herringbone jacket
> LLBean white ocbd
> Barbara Blank knit tie
> LLBean jeans
> LLBean rustic loafers


Great look, CMDC! How's the fit on the loafers? I've been thinking about picking up a pair.


----------



## CMDC

^They may run a tad small. I bought them in my normal size and while they aren't short enough to return, they are a bit small lengthwise. Overall I like them but yesterday was the first time I wore them. I think the leather is a bit nicer than the Bass Warrren, which I also have and is pretty much identical in terms of design.


----------



## CMDC

BB 2 button darted jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB emblematic
Gap khakis
Florsheim pennies


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML peacoat
LP shirt
Dsquared jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Varvatos cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

On the drab-ish side today:

Murray Hill Collection for B. Altman gray herringbone suit
RLP OCBD, blue
BB Makers tie
RLPL PS
Florsheim Imperial LWs, black pebble

https://img193.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo103i.jpg

https://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo106d.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 2 button darted jacket
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB emblematic
> Gap khakis
> Florsheim pennies


nice looking attire. I like your PS


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

AP,
thumbs up!


----------



## Doctor Damage

Just missed seeing Prince Charle's motorcade roll by on the QEW. I heard the OPP motorcycles rumbling along but didn't think to look up until too late.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Turist coat
Brioni shirt
Brioni cords
NM belt
Brioni socks
Ramano balmorals
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## cecil47

BB polo - coffee-ish heather
Cabela's FF huntsman chinos - dark khaki which is kinda olive, really
Mani tweed houndstooth - dark olive & black
LLB embossed trout belt
boring borwn socks
AE Paxton pennies - light brown
No camera available, sorry


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo111.jpg

https://img692.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo112t.jpg

RLP Suit
Press shirt
RLP tie
RLP PS
BB Belt
Peal & Co captoes


----------



## Reds & Tops

AP, you're killing it!


----------



## AldenPyle

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo111.jpg
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo112t.jpg
> 
> RLP Suit
> Press shirt
> RLP tie
> RLP PS
> BB Belt
> Peal & Co captoes


Great collar roll. I revise my criticism of Press OCBD!


----------



## mcarthur

R&T,
Looking good. Keep it up


----------



## Got Shell?

I don't usually post in this thread, just peruse from time to time, but WOW, Reds! That getup deserves to be worn twice in one week! Superb!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Got Shell? said:


> I don't usually post in this thread, just peruse from time to time, but WOW, Reds! That getup deserves to be worn twice in one week! Superb!





mcarthur said:


> R&T,
> Looking good. Keep it up





AldenPyle said:


> Great collar roll. I revise my criticism of Press OCBD!


Gentlemen, thank you for the kind words.

AP - the Press shirt is a broadcloth, and yes I'm a big fan of the roll. I have a few of their OCBDs, all fairly recent, and the roll is great on them as well.


----------



## Desk Jockey

AldenPyle said:


> I like this tie. What is it?


University of London


----------



## Cowtown

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo111.jpg
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo112t.jpg
> 
> RLP Suit
> Press shirt
> RLP tie
> RLP PS
> BB Belt
> Peal & Co captoes


R&T - Which model of RLP suit. I like the lapel roll. I may also need to revisit my thoughts on Press shirts. I assume they still have a lined collar.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Pretty sure it's a Polo II, though I could be wrong. The Press shirt does have a lined collar, but it doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Sir Cingle

R&T, that shirt looks great. Snazzy as always!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thank you, SC.

https://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo110y.jpg

https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo113f.jpg

Pretty much alone in the office today. I should have worn a tie...

BB cord sports coat
BB merino v neck, navy
Press sport shirt
Selvege denim
RLP socks
RLP Belt
Florsheim Imperials LWs, #8


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Borrelli shirt
theory cords
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati loafers
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## a4audi08

looking good everyone.


----------



## GeeHeeman

How's it going? First reply, here we go!
GHM:teacha:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton shirt
Prada belt
Ferragamo tie
Zegna socks
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
OC shirt
TA tie
KS belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## nick.mccann

kitonbrioni said:


> Kiton suit
> NM pocket-square
> OC shirt
> TA tie
> KS belt
> Pantherella socks
> testoni monkstraps
> AOS cologne
> Patek watch


We wore the exact same thing. Isn't that crazy?


----------



## Calvin500

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo110y.jpg


Makes me excited for when my no-jeans-for-a-year challenge is up (Feb 14). Very cool casual look.


----------



## hbs midwest

Reds & Tops said:


> Thank you, SC.
> 
> https://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo110y.jpg
> 
> https://img338.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo113f.jpg
> 
> Pretty much alone in the office today. I should have worn a tie...
> 
> BB cord sports coat
> BB merino v neck, navy
> Press sport shirt
> Selvege denim
> RLP socks
> RLP Belt
> Florsheim Imperials LWs, #8


Nice down-time ensemble!:icon_smile:

Have a great week, all!

hbs


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB blue ocbd
JPress tie
LE khakis
Florsheim pennies


----------



## Reds & Tops

HBS, Calvin - thank you.

CMDC, looking very sharp.

https://img39.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo116z.jpg

https://img689.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo118f.jpg

Southwick for Allen Collins suit
Press shirt, white with pink windopane
Press shirt, pattern self descriptive
RLPL PS

Edit: it really looks like I need to have my sleeves tapered in the bottom picture, no? It's just that they're a tab bunched up.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
KL jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
Lucchese boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## mcarthur

R&T & AP,
Thumbs up
Thank you for posting


----------



## Sir Cingle

R&T and AP: Looking good! Fantastic! R&T: I must have that Press tie. It looks great.


----------



## Joe Beamish

AP, that's really great


----------



## JDC

Regarding AP's last post, it's something I've always wondered about: when a top buttonhole appears on the outside of a lapel, is that part of the design?


----------



## johnpark11

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo111.jpg
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo112t.jpg
> 
> RLP Suit
> Press shirt
> RLP tie
> RLP PS
> BB Belt
> Peal & Co captoes


I've really like your style! Keep it up!


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth jacket
BB ecru ocbd
LE tie
LLBean olive chinos
Bass Warren


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Kiton shirt
JS jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> R&T & AP,
> Thumbs up
> Thank you for posting


Thanks Uncle



Sir Cingle said:


> R&T and AP: Looking good! Fantastic! R&T: I must have that Press tie. It looks great.


They have one or two left at the Madison Ave store. Give John a ring.



Joe Beamish said:


> AP, that's really great


+1



johnpark11 said:


> I've really like your style! Keep it up!


Thank you


----------



## stcolumba

An early morning practice session..."on the bench". Good grief, it was 26 degrees outside...a good day to wear the Spirit of Shetland sweater. I learned about these fantastic sweaters...as I have about so many other things...from reading this Forum! The color, knit, and shape of these sweaters is unsurpassed. This sweater is "Moorgrass". I like the ribbing on the collar and the cuffs. Other deets, LL Bean jeans, BB blue OCBD, and "Tic Tac Toe" organ shoes for the pedals!


----------



## FlashForFreedom

kitonbrioni said:


> MS hoodie
> Kiton shirt
> JS jeans
> BJ belt
> Armani socks
> CH loafers
> VW cologne
> Patek watch


What is an "MS hoodie?"


----------



## Ron_A

FlashForFreedom said:


> What is an "MS hoodie?"


I think there should be a "don't ask, don't tell" policy with regard to KB's posts.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Away from the office today so a bit short on photos:

https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo120.jpg

RLP suit, charcoal pin
Press red gingham shirt
RLP tie, navy paisley 
BB braces
Peal captoes, chestnut


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC

Kiton cashmere sportcoat
BB OCBD
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, vintage
cashmere pocket square
Alden belt
Incotex chinos
BR socks
Alden shell NST


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
looking very sharp


----------



## TRH

AlanC, that is a superb combination, very nicely done.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
AlanC, you do wear it all so well and the positive difference is in the details...collar roll pronounced but, slightly askance; tie dimple, a tad off center; a bit more cuff showing on the left sleeve, than on the right; just a slight break in the trouser crease...intentional effortlessness. Sir you are the picture of TRAD in my eyes! :thumbs-up:


----------



## AlanC

^Ha ha--thanks. The cuffs are both right normally. Apparently my right cuff got hung up in the coat sleeve. I guess it's Italo-Trad. It is a 3/2 roll and the chinos are plain front.


----------



## JDC

Alan, it's a great coat and it looks great on you, but the previous comments about sizing are correct. You're an inch or two shy of looking like David Byrne. The shoulder seams need alteration.


----------



## JayJay

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img684.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo111.jpg
> 
> https://img692.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo112t.jpg


I like this, a lot. Looks great.


----------



## WindsorNot

AlanC:

A Remembrance Poppy, what a splendid gesture!

R&T, you're an inspiration. Well done.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thank you Windsor.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo121t.jpg

https://img214.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo119u.jpg

RLP cable cashmere, purple
Press bow
Brooks shirt
RLP braces (they're white so impossible to see in these pics)
RLP black and white herringbone pant

Edit: unseen is the Hickey black watch oilcloth toggle coat


----------



## Jovan

R&T: Great outfit. I like the single forward pleats.



FrankDC said:


> Regarding AP's last post, it's something I've always wondered about: when a top buttonhole appears on the outside of a lapel, is that part of the design?


Surely you've been here long enough to know about sack coats! It is intentional, like the decorative bottom button on some waistcoats. (One of which I'm wearing right now.)



Ron_A said:


> I think there should be a "don't ask, don't tell" policy with regard to KB's posts.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## JDC

Jovan said:


> Surely you've been here long enough to know about sack coats! It is intentional, like the decorative bottom button on some waistcoats. (One of which I'm wearing right now.)
> 
> :icon_smile_big:


Thanks Jovan. I honestly didn't know that was a design element of a sack coat.

As for KB, that's something else I've been wondering about. Are we supposed to just imagine what he's wearing? It reads more like a daily advertisement for a set of manufacturers than anything else.


----------



## stcolumba

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo121t.jpg


I love the sweater and the bow tie. Great trousers, too.


----------



## Jovan

FrankDC said:


> Thanks Jovan. I honestly didn't know that was a design element of a sack coat.
> 
> As for KB, that's something else I've been wondering about. Are we supposed to just imagine what he's wearing? It reads more like a daily advertisement for a set of manufacturers than anything else.


There are some exceptions to the three-roll-two sack. There are (mostly vintage) sack coats with true two or three button fastening. There are some old ads and magazine spreads that even show a four-_almost_-roll-three configuration that can be buttoned to the top or not with the soft rolling lapels.

KB assumes that people will look at the blog in his signature, which shows all the clothes for each day. I think many of his fits could be improved, but he's never been receptive to constructive criticism about that or other things that obviously need work.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Jovan said:


> There are some exceptions to the three-roll-two sack. There are (mostly vintage) sack coats with true two or three button fastening. There are some old ads and magazine spreads that even show a four-_almost_-roll-three configuration that can be buttoned to the top or not with the soft rolling lapels.
> 
> KB assumes that people will look at the blog in his signature, which shows all the clothes for each day. I think many of his fits could be improved, but he's never been receptive to constructive criticism about that or other things that obviously need work.


and by receptive you mean responsive in any way shape or form


----------



## Jovan

That and he's never implemented any of it, yes.


----------



## AlanC

Reds & Tops said:


> and by receptive you mean responsive in any way shape or form


KB used to interact on the forum some, but hasn't in years, really ever since he started the blog.

I don't think he's interested in anyone else's thoughts on his ensemble choices. He marches to his own drummer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
Kiton shirt
DY Cufflinks
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

*A Dash of Polo*

Merona button down shirt
RL Whimsical Deer tie
Haggar wool houndstooth blazer
RL wool khaki pants
Bostonian dark burgundy cordovan penny loafers

I finally asked my wife to take my photos so expect more!

oh....and new LL Bean rug


----------



## Reds & Tops

Bermuda - the pieces all look good, but I would recommend paying a visit to the tailor. That jacket and and shirt need the sleeves shortened quite a bit. It also appears that the jacket might be a tad large in the shoulders.


----------



## Grundie

Loake Chester shoes
M&S navy moleskine torusers
No name tattersal shirt that I really like.
Sky blue cashmere v-neck jumper.
Sky blue Magee Donegal tqweed jacket.
Navy Susquehana trilby


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> oh....and new LL Bean rug


I think that would make a nice duffle/toggle coat!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img208.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo122g.jpg

https://img269.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo124f.jpg

Paul Stuart gun check tweed
BB sweater
J Crew Shirt
RLP Tie
J Crew Chinos
Press ribbon belt


----------



## WouldaShoulda

R&T,

Are you worried about the contrast of the sweater and trousers w/o the jacket??

(The jacket is A+!!)


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thank you sir.

I'm not concerned:

https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo123.jpg


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ah, there is a little more contrast than I originally thought.

Also on my moniter, the first pic looks like brown pants and the second, olive.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
NM socks
Lucchese boot
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## P Hudson

Are my eyes going bad, or are people claiming that they are wearing houndstooth when there is not a tooth in sight?


----------



## stcolumba

Reds & Tops said:


> Thank you sir.
> 
> I'm not concerned:
> 
> https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo123.jpg


Nice sweater.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Love the rug Bermuda! 


Moderators, 
Can we get some sort of "R&T looks awesome" button/smiley?
He's so good, so consistently, I feel there might be a noticeable time savings.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

went to Marshall's to do some Christmas shopping....then ate dinner at Olive Garden



RL Oxford
David Hunter tweed jacket
Bermuda belt
Tommy Hilfiger khakis
Sperry Top Siders

oh...and picked up this RL wool tie at Marshall's!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Love the rug Bermuda!
> 
> Moderators,
> Can we get some sort of "R&T looks awesome" button/smiley?
> He's so good, so consistently, I feel there might be a noticeable time savings.


TBS, you are too kind. Thank you.


----------



## Beefeater

*Ho hum*



















Press sack
BB Shirt
LLB Town & Field Trousers
J&M Bluchers


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Regent flannel suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
RL pocket square (I think...I removed the tags long ago)
BB Peal (Sargent) suede shoes


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## Patrick06790

Beefeater said:


> Press sack
> BB Shirt
> *LLB Town & Field Trousers*
> J&M Bluchers


How do you like the pants?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Zegna pocket-square
Truzzi shirt
Gucci tie
NM belt
CK socks
testoni bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## pvpatty

Magnificent.



Orgetorix said:


> BB Regent flannel suit
> BB shirt
> American Living tie
> RL pocket square (I think...I removed the tags long ago)
> BB Peal (Sargent) suede shoes


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> BB Regent flannel suit
> BB shirt
> American Living tie
> RL pocket square (I think...I removed the tags long ago)
> BB Peal (Sargent) suede shoes


I like everything about this outfit - the suede shoes, the trouser cuffs, the crease in your trouers, the peaked lapels, and the subtle pocket square. What can I criticize - you need to rake your yard! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## produtron

From a few weeks back- a special event at SFPL.
BB suit and shirt; J. Press club tie; Guild JF-30.


----------



## fat paul

Produtron, cool axe. I have the fourth d-30/g-37 that Guild made. That guitar is heavy as hell, sounds great with a pick but not so great fingerpicked. What kinda gig were you playing?
cheers, fat paul


----------



## Beefeater

Patrick06790 said:


> How do you like the pants?


The rise is a bit short for my taste. They are quite slim cut through the thigh as well and, as a runner, this was a close fit, but it still worked. The fabric and texture is quite nice and they have a decent (not great) weight and drape. I had mine cuffed by my local tailor, which was more $$, but I didn't know what to expect from LLB and I don't like surprises on that sort of thing (they offer free cuffs).

I ordered two pair, one in each color and I must say they did a nice job on the "softness" of each hue, both being quite versatile and pleasing to the eye.

Bottom Line: at the price point it is about right, but I also agree with some of the criticisms from Mr. Street at another forum. I don't think they hit a home run, but rather a solid stand-up double, which is also a good thing.


----------



## produtron

fat paul said:


> Produtron, cool axe. I have the fourth d-30/g-37 that Guild made. That guitar is heavy as hell, sounds great with a pick but not so great fingerpicked. What kinda gig were you playing?
> cheers, fat paul


Paul- this guitar was new from the Fender plant about 5 years ago, but supposedly they took apart an original and matched it piece for piece. You're right about the fingerpicking thing-- I use it for rhythm playing mostly. The gig was an event put on by ALA to raise consciousness around censorship and book banning-- high point was probably Richie Unterberger playing the single of White Light White Heat by the Velvet Underground at ear splitting volume through speakers pointed at city hall.

Sorry so off-topic-- I just thought it was a good looking suit in an unusual setting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> BB Regent flannel suit
> BB shirt
> American Living tie
> RL pocket square (I think...I removed the tags long ago)
> BB Peal (Sargent) suede shoes


I'm not digging the shoes with that suit.

Seperately though, Aces!!


----------



## AlanC

^What's wrong with it?


----------



## Jovan

He probably feels the light brown suede is a little casual.


----------



## Scrumhalf

To me, the formality of a DB suit clashes with the more informal vibe suede shoes present...


----------



## Jovan

I actually agree, but dark brown or burgundy calfskin would look pretty good.


----------



## Orgetorix

If it was good enough for the Duke of Windsor, it's good enough for me.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Scrumhalf said:


> To me, the formality of a DB suit clashes with the more informal vibe suede shoes present...


Thanks, I should have elaborated.


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> If it was good enough for the Duke of Windsor, it's good enough for me.


Maybe if they were darker. As they are, they seem to stand out from everything else.


----------



## TMMKC

Orgetorix said:


> BB Regent flannel suit
> BB shirt
> American Living tie
> RL pocket square (I think...I removed the tags long ago)
> BB Peal (Sargent) suede shoes


Looking good, Orgetorix! I don't see anything wrong with wearing the suede shoes with that suit. I love the cuffs too...1 3/4 inches?


----------



## AlanC

I might quibble over the break--I'd prefer less*--but I think the shoes are fine. I'd love to own that suit.


*I say that after wearing trousers yesterday with more break than those. I'm taking mine to have them altered soon.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix,
For your interest, today's WSJ has an article about Louisville's butchertown neighborhood (page A3)


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth jacket
BB blue ocbd
Emblematic w/ducks
LE olive trousers
Dexter burgundy gunboats


----------



## Orgetorix

TMMKC said:


> Looking good, Orgetorix! I don't see anything wrong with wearing the suede shoes with that suit. I love the cuffs too...1 3/4 inches?


Thanks. They're 2" cuffs.



AlanC said:


> I might quibble over the break--I'd prefer less


Me too. The tailor at the local BB is constitutionally incapable of hemming trousers at the proper length. I asked for no break, if you can believe it, and this is what I got. I just haven't bothered to take them back yet to be redone.



mcarthur said:


> Orgetorix,
> For your interest, today's WSJ has an article about Louisville's butchertown neighborhood (page A3)


Thanks, Mac! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

CMDC said:


> JPress houndstooth jacket
> BB blue ocbd
> Emblematic w/ducks
> LE olive trousers
> Dexter burgundy gunboats


I dig this jacket.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img21.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo125av.jpg

https://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo127m.jpg

RLP Suit
RLP navy gingham shirt
Rooster tie
RLP PS
BB Belt
Florsheim LWs, #8


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire. good way to start the week


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thank you, Uncle.


----------



## Jack1425

Not the greatest quality pics, bumming around the house attempting to shorten the "honey-do" list.. Put on a few pounds lately and have felt a bit self conscious, but here goes.. :icon_smile:

BB Shetland, Hunter green
BB brown windowpane? button down
BB Brushed Twills
BB Argyles
LLB bucks


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jack1425 said:


> Put on a few pounds lately...


You have not even begun!!

Nice!!


----------



## Jack1425

WouldaShoulda said:


> You have not even begun!!
> 
> Nice!!


I thank you sir.. I think?


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo126a.jpg

https://img4.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo128e.jpg

RLP tweed sportscoat
Press fair isle vest
RLP tie
RLP OCBD
BB navy cords


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img137.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo126a.jpg
> 
> Press fair isle vest


The dreaded crew neck vest!!

I like it.

Do you ever remove the jacket with it on??


----------



## mcarthur

Jack,
It does not show! Nice to have you back

R&T,
You are on a roll! Keep it up


----------



## CMDC

Harvard Co-op Harris Tweed sack (courtesy of EastVillageTrad). Loving this jacket.
BB uni stripe ocbd
LE foulard tie
LE khakis
Florsheim pennies



















Close up of the tweed. Fantastic array of colors


----------



## Reds & Tops

WouldaShoulda said:


> The dreaded crew neck vest!!
> 
> I like it.
> 
> Do you ever remove the jacket with it on??


I'm sitting here right now sans jacket. It gets a little too hot for constant wear around here.



mcarthur said:


> Jack,
> It does not show! Nice to have you back
> 
> R&T,
> You are on a roll! Keep it up


Thanks Uncle



CMDC said:


> Harvard Co-op Harris Tweed sack (courtesy of EastVillageTrad). Loving this jacket.
> BB uni stripe ocbd
> LE foulard tie
> LE khakis
> Florsheim pennies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tweed. Fantastic array of colors


Looking very sharp


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## Reds & Tops

DocHolliday said:


>


Absolutely smashing, Doc. Do you have any details on that jacket?


----------



## JDC

Reds & Tops said:


> Absolutely smashing, Doc. Do you have any details on that jacket?


And sweater please. The neck ribbing looks like John Ashford, but the quality seems 10+ steps above that label.


----------



## Bermuda

looks like a Donegal tweed??? excellent


----------



## DocHolliday

Thanks, guys. The coat's an odd duck -- it's a faux donegal, made out of cashmere, by Caruso. The sweater's from Brooks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
Kiton shirt
Levi 501
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo chukka
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

wow kiton with the Levi 501.....I guess that could be considered trad


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Harvard Co-op Harris Tweed sack (courtesy of EastVillageTrad). Loving this jacket.
> BB uni stripe ocbd
> LE foulard tie
> LE khakis
> Florsheim pennies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the tweed. Fantastic array of colors


This is a beautiful tweed!


----------



## Calvin500

I wish I was Doc. Post every two weeks just to remind everyone that you're the standard.


----------



## Corcovado

J. Press wool tie
OCBD


----------



## Jovan

Where are the rest of your clothes? I certainly hope that's not ALL you are wearing!


----------



## CMDC

Brooks on top, Bean below:

BB 3/2 sack tweed
BB white ocbd
BB repp
Gap merino sweater vest
LLBean jeans
LLBean rustic loafers


----------



## Corcovado

Jovan said:


> Where are the rest of your clothes? I certainly hope that's not ALL you are wearing!


What, you don't have Nude-From-The-Waist-Down Wednesdays at your office?

Since you asked, I'm also wearing Bills Bullard Field Pants and a favorite pair of Clarks walking shoes, plus socks, belt and ... [checks to be sure] ...underwear.


----------



## Bermuda

interesting name Corcovado....I have been to that statue in Rio de Janeiro Brasil. Is that what your name is referencing?


----------



## Corcovado

Bermuda said:


> interesting name Corcovado....I have been to that statue in Rio de Janeiro Brasil. Is that what your name is referencing?


Only by way of the song by Stan Getz/Astrud Gilberto, perhaps my favorite recording. Alas, I've never been to Brazil yet.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni t-shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC

Bad lighting, ah well...




























Norman Hilton sportcoat
Alan Paine cashmere vest
BB OCBD
vintage tie (ca. 1930s)
Marinella pocket square
Alden belt
HSM cords
BR socks
Grenson chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
good looking attire


----------



## young guy

CMDC said:


> Brooks on top, Bean below:
> 
> BB 3/2 sack tweed
> BB white ocbd
> BB repp
> Gap merino sweater vest
> LLBean jeans
> LLBean rustic loafers


man you are always dressed way cool ! ! !


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Bad lighting, ah well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Norman Hilton sportcoat


Beautiful coat Alan! I especially like the roll - nice and easy. I'm not surprised that it's Norman Hilton - whenever I see a vintage Norman Hilton item it's usually great. I see that Nick Hilton carries on the Norman Hilton line (something like "Hilton, 1893"), but I haven't seen any in person. Any experience or thoughts on the newer Hilton items?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 on the Tweed Jacket...it is absolutely perfect! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

Since I was asking about Hilton, I checked eBay to see what was there and came across this unusual number - a 4 roll 2-3 with darts (at least give me a patch chest pocket!)


----------



## Corcovado

LE shirt
BB tie
Rather-Shamefully-In-Need-of-a-Pressing (my own in-house line) wool slacks
Pantherella socks
Alden LWB

Taking one's own picture in the mirror seems to be an art unto itself that I have yet to master.


----------



## AlanC

*Norman Hilton*



Cardinals5 said:


> Beautiful coat Alan! I especially like the roll - nice and easy. I'm not surprised that it's Norman Hilton - whenever I see a vintage Norman Hilton item it's usually great. I see that Nick Hilton carries on the Norman Hilton line (something like "Hilton, 1893"), but I haven't seen any in person. Any experience or thoughts on the newer Hilton items?


Thanks! It's one of my favorite sportcoats. I thrifted it a few years back, and it's originally from the late lamented Richard's of Mountain Brook, which must have been an amazing Trad shop in Birmingham. I would guess this of '60s, maybe 70s, vintage. It's difficult to tell because Hilton stuff is so classically tailored and cut.

There are (or were) recent items made under the Norman Hilton label. Ben Silver carried (carries?) the line. They were/are quite expensive. Hilton in its original incarnation was on the higher plane of American menswear, and Hilton himself was the original backer of Ralph Lauren. The very early Polo suits and sportcoats were made by Hilton. (Edit: Just found by Nick Hilton.)

If you have some Hilton, treasure it.


----------



## TDI GUY

AlanC said:


> Bad lighting, ah well...


_That_ is a natural-shouldered garment. The roundedness of the shoulders, in particular, is one of the most difficult attributes to find in today's suits and sport coats.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Costco cardigan
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Alan, great look! What's the emblem on your tie?


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


> Alan, great look! What's the emblem on your tie?


Thanks, and good question. It's some sort of decorative wreath. I thrifted this a couple of weeks back. A lot of vintage ties leave me cold, but I quite liked this one, and it's in perfect shape. 1930s, I guess?


----------



## closerlook

amazing coat!



TDI GUY said:


> _That_ is a natural-shouldered garment. The roundedness of the shoulders, in particular, is one of the most difficult attributes to find in today's suits and sport coats.


----------



## JDC

If I have my Roman history right, it's a laurel victory wreath. Very cool.


----------



## chiamdream

Don't worry, I wiped off the sink afterward.



Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack blazer (from CDMC via the thrift exchange; thanks, I'm absolutely loving this) 
J. Crew outlet tattersall 
J. Crew chinos
Bass Gilmans


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo131v.jpg

Southwick suit
Press OCBD
RObert Talbot bow
RLP PS
J Crew Belt
RLP PTBs

Just finished up an office move, so I'm adjusting to the new light here. Apologies if it seems a bit off...


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## Reds & Tops

Thank you, Uncle.


----------



## Ron_A

^Nice bow, R&T. I'm wearing an A&S long tie with a gray suit today.

Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## CMDC

Glad it worked out. Looks great.


----------



## Trip English

chiamdream said:


> Don't worry, I wiped off the sink afterward.
> 
> Brooks Bros. 3/2 sack blazer (from CDMC via the thrift exchange; thanks, I'm absolutely loving this)
> J. Crew outlet tattersall
> J. Crew chinos
> Bass Gilmans


Good look. Modern take on the style.


----------



## Sir Cingle

R&T: That's a really nice bow. Personally, I like a smaller bow like that.


----------



## ptrck2184

Chiamdream - - that is some impressive flexibility!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni sportscoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Cartier cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

Ron_A said:


> ^Nice bow, R&T. I'm wearing an A&S long tie with a gray suit today.
> 
> Have a nice weekend everyone!


Thanks Ron. I have an A&S long tie but don't love the material. It's more of a twill and completely unlined, so doesn't tie a great knot.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Sir Cingle said:


> R&T: That's a really nice bow. Personally, I like a smaller bow like that.


Thanks SC. I assume you prefer a diamond bow?


----------



## redmanca

Chiamdream: great look, what are the frames? They look really good.

Conor


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yep: I like a diamond bow!


----------



## Jack1425

Excellent day.. Sunny and crisp!

BB OCBD
BB shetland argyle vest
Bill's M2's
BB argyle socks
Freshly returned and very nicely re-crafted shell longwings.. (B. Nelson)
Concord watch
Gloverall Duffle

I'm wondering if an ivy style cap would either finish the look (besides being actually useful in the cold) or perhaps seem too affected.. Things that make you go Hmmmm..


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM tie
SR pocket-square
Gucci shirt
MD belt
PS socks
Mezlan loafers
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


>


nice combo, sir.


----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


>


Excellent color scheme!


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> nice combo, sir.


thank you


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks for the nice words, everyone - I got more than the usual "what's the occasion?" at my seminar that day.



redmanca said:


> Chiamdream: great look, what are the frames? They look really good.
> 
> Conor


Thanks! They're . My girlfriend wasn't sold on them at first but they grew on her - I really needed something with adjustable nosepads.


----------



## Corcovado

LE shirt
BB tie
LLB sweater vest
Bills M2
Clarks Wallabees


----------



## Jack1425

AldenPyle said:


> Excellent color scheme!


Well done as usual!


----------



## Jack1425

Corcovado said:


> LE shirt
> BB tie
> LLB sweater vest
> Bills M2
> Clarks Wallabees


Corcovado.. Excellent pairing sir! I particularly enjoy your shirt, tie and sweater vest combo. However, in my opinion your ensemble screams for a pair of shell longwings and argyles.. :icon_smile_big: Having said that, your Clarks look extremely comfortable..


----------



## Corcovado

Muchas gracias! I do love Clarks for their comfort. My arches are such that I can't really wear my fanciest leather-soled shoes five days a week. I try to indulge in them at least once a week though, even if I must "suffer for my art." :icon_smile:


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Corcovado said:


> Muchas gracias! I do love Clarks for their comfort. My arches are such that I can't really wear my fanciest leather-soled shoes five days a week. I try to indulge in them at least once a week though, even if I must "suffer for my art." :icon_smile:


Are your arches high or do you pronate (flat feet)?


----------



## Corcovado

Bruce Wayne said:


> Are your arches high or do you pronate (flat feet)?


I guess they're high. Shoes that have a very flat insole, such as my old Dr. Marten boots, Converse Chuck Taylor sneakers, etc, make my arches ache. A shoe with a hard heel can make my heel ache too if I am walking a lot. I really can't even walk around the house barefoot for long without starting to hurt. I was never this way up to about age 30. When I was about 22, for example, I hiked all over Europe in pair of old chukka boots that had no arch support at all, and it didn't bother me one bit. Around age 30 I experienced a bout of plantar fasciitis and ever since then I have had needier feet.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## JDC

Corcovado said:


> I guess they're high. Shoes that have a very flat insole, such as my old Dr. Marten boots, Converse Chuck Taylor sneakers, etc, make my arches ache. A shoe with a hard heel can make my heel ache too if I am walking a lot. I really can't even walk around the house barefoot for long without starting to hurt. I was never this way up to about age 30. When I was about 22, for example, I hiked all over Europe in pair of old chukka boots that had no arch support at all, and it didn't bother me one bit. Around age 30 I experienced a bout of plantar fasciitis and ever since then I have had needier feet.


I've also had bouts with plantar fasciitis, and it responded well to stretching exercises. If you haven't already tried this, when you wake up in the morning and before getting out of bed, spend 5-10 minutes stretching out your achilles tendons and spreading your toes apart as far as you can.

Another thing that helped a lot was a specific massage technique: one of my therapists would make a fist and grind it, very hard, into the arches of my feet. After just a few seconds it was like someone unlocked the relaxation center of my entire body, just amazing, and the plantar fasciitis pain was completely eliminated for most of the day.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img163.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo130.jpg

https://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo132d.jpg

Paul Stuart Suit
BB Broadcloth
Doobey & Bourke Braces
RLP Tie
RLP PS


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


>


Looking very sharp Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Looking very sharp Uncle.


thank you
I like your style-keep it up


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## eagle2250

^^
AldenPyle: You nailed it twice, in a single post. Great looks, though my preference is for the one on your left!


----------



## Corcovado

LLB university stripe shirt
Tommy Hilfiger tie
Southwick coat
JAB cords
dirty bucks


----------



## Reds & Tops

AP - both shots are fantastic. Well done sir.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Under threat of rain today in Manhattan:

https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo133.jpghttps://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo135d.jpg

https://img130.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo136r.jpg

Hickey Blackwatch oilcloth toggle coat
RLP navy blazer
BB OCBD
RLP tie
BB Belt
RLP flannels


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Reds & Tops said:


> Hickey Blackwatch oilcloth toggle coat


That is a nice coat!!


----------



## mcarthur

AP & R&T,
nice looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS peacoat
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Patrick06790

Anyone for industrial espionage?


----------



## Reds & Tops

WouldaShoulda said:


> That is a nice coat!!





mcarthur said:


> AP & R&T,
> nice looking attire


Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Anyone for industrial espionage?


I like the look. A penny for your thoughts!


----------



## Jovan

Patrick, I dig the brown cords with cuffs. Great stuff there.

AP, as usual, can do almost no wrong.

A bit cold and rainy today...


----------



## JDC

+1 Jovan. One more for the permanent folder.


----------



## Jack1425

flickr is irritating.. Keeps listing my pics as currently unavailable.. Try #2..


BB OCBD
BB shetland argyle vest
Bill's M2's
BB argyle socks
Freshly returned and very nicely re-crafted shell longwings.. (B. Nelson)
Concord watch
Gloverall Duffle


----------



## Acct2000

Really sharp, Patrick!!!

Jovan, that's a nice casual outfit, too.


----------



## Jack1425

+2 for Jovan.. Your one of the guys here that always makes it look easy.. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

Thanks fellas. I think dark tapered corduroy or moleskin trousers would have worked better, but sadly don't have any yet.


----------



## JDC

Jovan said:


> Thanks fellas. I think dark tapered corduroy or moleskin trousers would have worked better, but sadly don't have any yet.


As another post mentioned, somehow you make a very difficult color combo (primary+neutral) seem effortless. I bet the same outfit except with a black on white (or white on black) plaid shirt would be awesome.


----------



## Jovan

You are too kind. All I did was think, "Hmm, this might look nice together." I wish I had better shoes, the ones I'm wearing are pretty unremarkable but the best choice for today.

Bean boots or bluchers would be the more trad choice. I ought to get some.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick, I dig the brown cords with cuffs. Great stuff there.


Those are LE's wide wale "tailored" fit. "Tailored" in LE-speak means "less huge."

For the Man With No Butt they are about perfect. My Orvis cords are enormous aft, to the point of absurdity.


----------



## Jovan

I might have to size up in that case. I have a bit of "junk in the trunk" and onseam pockets always open up on me. Thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
Burberry shirt
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AldenPyle

Some excellent looks, guys.








I got this J.Press olive nailhead from a NY Ebayer who seems to have a line on the thrift store where Press consigns its deadstock. This was NWT but the label did not mention the D.C. store, so it is probably pretty old. Clearly produced by HartMarx but much less shoulder-y than recent days JPxHartmarx.


----------



## Jack1425

AldenPyle said:


> Some excellent looks, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got this J.Press olive nailhead from a NY Ebayer who seems to have a line on the thrift store where Press consigns its deadstock. This was NWT but the label did not mention the D.C. store, so it is probably pretty old. Clearly produced by HartMarx but much less shoulder-y than recent days JPxHartmarx.


AP.. Very Nice indeed!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni pocket-square
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton three-piece suit
NM pocket-square
Ferragamo tie
Lorenzini shirt
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
Gucci tassel loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Galt

Thanksgiving Attire:

BB OCBD: Blue
Bean Shetland Crewneck: Charcoal
BB flat front corduroys: khaki 
Gold Toe OTC: Black
Weejuns (well weathered): burgundy
Trafalgar belt: Burgundy
Ovris Superslim Watch w/ black nylon band


----------



## AlanC

PoloRL shawl cardigan
BB OCBD
Alden belt
HSM cords
BR socks
Alden flex-welt chukkas


----------



## TMMKC

Thanksgiving dinner attire. An Anglo-Trad thing going on today....



















Ted Baker sport coat
Tailorbyrd shirt
B2 sweater
B2 Hudson cords
Talbott PS
Alden suede Cape Cod bit loafers


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC,
nice looking attire


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Thanksgiving Dress*

H. Freeman MTM Black,Cream,Dark Grey & Beige 3 button sack sport coat
Dark grey Brooks Brothers flannel trousers with 1.5" cuffs
J. Press white OCBD with pocket flap
Trafalgar burgundy belt with foxhead buckle - from the Red Barn 
Black Robert Talbott necktie with Canada Geese motiff
Dark brown callfskin Alden Flex-Welt horsebit loafers


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> H. Freeman MTM Black,Cream,Dark Grey & Beige 3 button sack sport coat
> Dark grey Brooks Brothers flannel trousers with 1.5" cuffs
> J. Press white OCBD with pocket flap
> Trafalgar burgundy belt with foxhead buckle - from the Red Barn
> Black Robert Talbott necktie with Canada Geese motiff
> Dark brown callfskin Alden Flex-Welt horsebit loafers


your attire sounds very nice. you should consider a ps


----------



## Corcovado

*the day after*

ecru OCBD (Macy's Club Room)
no tie
rust wool sweater vest (LLB)
light brown cords (LLB) with a much-needed 'comfort waist' 
brown belt (Coach)
brown argyle socks 
brown chukka boots (Clarks)


----------



## Jack1425

Wedding Today... (not my own.. Happily Married! :icon_smile_big

BB Cashmere Blazer
BB Yellow/Blue trimmed Square
LLB Uni striped OCBD
BB Tie
Bills M2
BB Argyles 
AE Park Aves

Was debating going with a pair of charcoal gaberdines but could not refuse the comfort wearing Bills for the day. It should not be an overly formal wedding (contradiction I know) but being a day wedding/reception I figure I'd chance it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti shearling
NM gloves
BR scarf
Brioni turtle-neck
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> TMMKC,
> nice looking attire


Thank you, Mac.


----------



## Trip English

Another attempt at getting back on the wagon and contribute some pics. I'm going to use a Tumblr blog to keep the pics for reference which seems a lot easier than Flickr. Sorry for the blur, but the wife refuses to allow a tripod to become a permanent fixture in the bedroom. She's probably worried that it will be misinterpreted, which I suppose would be true. If a guest wandered in to use the bathroom and saw it, they probably wouldn't think, "oh, I guess he must photograph his ensembles to post to a mens fashion forum." Occams razor!



















https://myduds.tumblr.com/


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
MB sweater
Prada pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## P Hudson

Trip English,

I'm no fan of jeans, but I love that jacket.


----------



## srivats

I usually don't photos of what I am wearing ... however, here are a couple of photos from today evening when I went out. It is BLOODY hard getting a decent picture. Don't know how you guys do it!

It is much, much easier to take photos of shoes.


----------



## Corcovado

srivats said:


> I usually don't photos of what I am wearing ... however, here are a couple of photos from today evening when I went out. It is BLOODY hard getting a decent picture. Don't know how you guys do it!
> 
> It is much, much easier to take photos of shoes.


That is a cool tie.


----------



## hockeyinsider

srivats said:


> I usually don't photos of what I am wearing ... however, here are a couple of photos from today evening when I went out. It is BLOODY hard getting a decent picture. Don't know how you guys do it!
> 
> It is much, much easier to take photos of shoes.


Nice outfit. That's one of the nicer jackets and ties that I have seen before.


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual Sunday loafing around the house. Sorry for the crappy bathroom pics, but I could never convince my wife to take photos for an on-line forum.









LLB shawl collared sweater
Rush Wilson (Greenville trad clothier) wide-wale chocolate brown cords
No name gray chamois shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Gucci scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
MD belt
NM socks
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## srivats

Corcovado said:


> That is a cool tie.





hockeyinsider said:


> Nice outfit. That's one of the nicer jackets and ties that I have seen before.


Thanks gentlemen!

The tie is from Howard Yount. Jacket is tweed, made by Polo RL.


----------



## Corcovado

Club Room shirt
Ben Silver tie
gray flannel slacks
black socks
burgundy loafers


----------



## Cardinals5

Sorry for the bad pics - I'll get better at this








BB ecru ocbd
Elkridge 3-button tweed sack, patch pockets
Norman Thompson beaver emblematic
HSM Gold Trumpeter flannels
Florsheim monks
No pocket square - don't often wear them


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry for the bad pics - I'll get better at this
> 
> Elkridge 3-button tweed sack, patch pockets


Nice jacket.

What accounts for the stripes??

Herringbone??


----------



## mcarthur

mtm suit
rlp bd
h-ps
h-neck tie
bb braces


----------



## Cardinals5

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice jacket.
> 
> What accounts for the stripes??
> 
> Herringbone??


Thanks, the tweed is in a twill weave pattern (green, beige, light brown, and dark brown) and the stripes are concentrations of the light brown. Sorry I'm not at home to take a pic of the cloth.


----------



## Trip English

P Hudson said:


> Trip English,
> 
> I'm no fan of jeans, but I love that jacket.


Finding this jacket has been a transformative event in my wardrobe. I haven't bought a single structured blazer since.

As you can tell by the jeans, my work-wear generally requires that I wear something that I can crawl into a crawl-space with as well as attend a cocktail party. Jacket & jeans w/ rugged materials has become my standard.


----------



## Trip English

*A Re-Post*



Trip English said:


> Another attempt at getting back on the wagon and contribute some pics. I'm going to use a Tumblr blog to keep the pics for reference which seems a lot easier than Flickr. Sorry for the blur, but the wife refuses to allow a tripod to become a permanent fixture in the bedroom. She's probably worried that it will be misinterpreted, which I suppose would be true. If a guest wandered in to use the bathroom and saw it, they probably wouldn't think, "oh, I guess he must photograph his ensembles to post to a mens fashion forum." Occams razor!





















I thought I'd start a Tumblr blog as an easier way to upload and store pictures (there's a simple app for Macs), but apparently something happens that kills the links. So it's back to the elegantly named Photo Bucket.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip - sharp sport coat and love the patch pockets with the casual look. Who's the maker?


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> Trip - sharp sport coat and love the patch pockets with the casual look. Who's the maker?


Ralph Lauren. It's unstructured and soft as pajamas.


----------



## Trip English

Out and about in foul weather. Today's activities ranged from trudging around a job site in the Hamptons to tracking down a cookie press.










*Blazer* J.Crew Herringbone
*Shirt* Thrifted, no tag
*Pants* RL Rugby Cords
*Boots* L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Boots
*Coat* (Not Pictured) Barbour Beaufort w/ hood


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mjo_1

Event at the law school:

















Brooks 1818 Madison suit, navy stripe
LE PP OCBD
Press bow
Alden for brooks black calf perf toe

Best,
Michael


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> mtm suit
> rlp bd
> h-ps
> h-neck tie
> bb braces


Very sharp, Uncle.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Trip, nice posts lately.

MJO consider a pocket square.

Terrible lighting:

https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo134o.jpg
https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo138.jpg

J Crew rain slicker
Southwick Suit
BB OCBD
Press bow
RLPL PS
BB Braces
Florsheim black pebble B/H

You can't quite see it, but the square is a pink glen plaid and the bow is a navy Churchill dot. ​


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Very sharp, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> Trip, nice posts lately.
> 
> MJO consider a pocket square.
> 
> Terrible lighting:
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo134o.jpg
> https://img690.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo138.jpg
> 
> J Crew rain slicker
> Southwick Suit
> BB OCBD
> Press bow
> RLPL PS
> BB Braces
> Florsheim black pebble B/H
> 
> You can't quite see it, but the square is a pink glen plaid and the bow is a navy Churchill dot. ​


nephew,
my compliments


----------



## Trip English

Reds & Tops said:


> Trip, nice posts lately.
> 
> https://img32.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo134o.jpg​


Thanks R&T. Love this pic. Very cinematic.


----------



## boatshoe

Reds & Tops said:


> Terrible lighting:
> ​


Very nice. Reminds me of Tom Townsend from _Metropolitan._


----------



## gman-17

boatshoe said:


> Very nice. Reminds me of Tom Townsend from _Metropolitan._


Yes he does and that is a great movie. Barcelona is also a very Trad movie as well.


----------



## AldenPyle

R & T and Trip are setting high standards for formal and informal wear.


----------



## stcolumba

mjo_1 said:


> Event at the law school:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 1818 Madison suit, navy stripe
> LE PP OCBD
> Press bow
> Alden for brooks black calf perf toe
> 
> Best,
> Michael


Excellent!!! The bow tie adds the perfect touch.


----------



## Reds & Tops

boatshoe said:


> Very nice. Reminds me of Tom Townsend from _Metropolitan._





gman-17 said:


> Yes he does and that is a great movie. Barcelona is also a very Trad movie as well.


Thank you both.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AldenPyle said:


> R & T and Trip are setting high standards for formal and informal wear.


Thank you AP - this is great. The martini square is a perfect touch of whimsy. Great looking coat as well.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Out and about in foul weather. Today's activities ranged from trudging around a job site in the Hamptons to tracking down a cookie press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blazer* J.Crew Herringbone
> *Shirt* Thrifted, no tag
> *Pants* RL Rugby Cords
> *Boots* L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Boots
> *Coat* (Not Pictured) Barbour Beaufort w/ hood


Outstanding! You have nailed the classic look of the rugged adventurists of yesteryear...and you would fit right in, right here in NW Indiana! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Corcovado

LLB shirt
BB tie
Bills M2
Alden calfskin captoe bal oxford


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual day - running errands

Pendleton reversible jacket (navy side is wool, khaki side is cotton)
Lord Jeff shetland sweater
BB ocbd
LLB flannel-lined chinos
Sebago campsides


----------



## CMDC

Brown herringbone 3/2 sack tweed by "Young Executive for Wilson's"
A & F green uni stripe ocbd
Rooster knit tie
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Consistently good stuff from CMDC


----------



## hbs midwest

Trip English said:


> Out and about in foul weather. Today's activities ranged from trudging around a job site in the Hamptons to tracking down a cookie press.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Blazer* J.Crew Herringbone
> *Shirt* Thrifted, no tag
> *Pants* RL Rugby Cords
> *Boots* L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Boots
> *Coat* (Not Pictured) Barbour Beaufort w/ hood


Niiiice!

Love the country squire touch with the Bean MHSs.:icon_smile:

Have a great rest of the week.

hbs


----------



## Dingo McPhee

CMDC said:


>


The tie bar and pocket square don't work for me. I guess it's similar shapes with nothing else to catch the eye. I love pocket squares, but I wonder if perhaps this outfit is too casual for a white TV fold (which seems dressy). And I don't know about a tiebar with a knit tie either - same idea, dressy & casual.

Just my two cents from a guy who's never been brave enough to post a photo. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hbs midwest

Great assortment of ensembles, gentlemen!

Striking proof that Traditional is not dull and monochrome, but rather encompasses a variety (dare I say diversity?) of sartorial expressions, from R & T's classic suit/Churchill bow formality, to Trip English's country adventurer cords tucked into Maine Hunting Shoes, with our own McArthur and Alden Pyle holding forth with their own take on American Heritage attire...well done!

Yesterday--Job interview at Milwaukee Public Museum:
JPress 3/2 worsted suit--navy
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland Red
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
No-name navy dress socks
LLB plaintoe Bluchers (1981 vintage--spitshined with Kiwi cordovan)
PS--white linen

Today: LLB navy poplin shorts/PRL Burgundy pique golfer/LLB mocs, and a stack of correspondence...

Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
Kiton shirt
MB pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Tommy cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

A bit warm yesterday...


----------



## closerlook

jovan 
nice coat


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice jacket Jovan! Cotton? Looks perfect for Florida.


----------



## mcarthur

HBS,
I hope the job interview leds to a job offer. We are pulling for you


----------



## mjo_1

stcolumba said:


> Excellent!!! The bow tie adds the perfect touch.


Thanks! That bow is one of my new favorites.

Best,
Michael


----------



## Reds & Tops

CMDC said:


> Brown herringbone 3/2 sack tweed by "Young Executive for Wilson's"
> A & F green uni stripe ocbd
> Rooster knit tie
> LE khakis
> Florsheim saddles


You have a great sports coat collection. Well done.


----------



## Reds & Tops

hbs midwest said:


> Great assortment of ensembles, gentlemen!
> 
> Striking proof that Traditional is not dull and monochrome, but rather encompasses a variety (dare I say diversity?) of sartorial expressions, from R & T's classic suit/Churchill bow formality, to Trip English's country adventurer cords tucked into Maine Hunting Shoes, with our own McArthur and Alden Pyle holding forth with their own take on American Heritage attire...well done!
> 
> Yesterday--Job interview at Milwaukee Public Museum:
> JPress 3/2 worsted suit--navy
> BB OCBD--white
> BS regt--Argyll & Sutherland Red
> Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
> No-name navy dress socks
> LLB plaintoe Bluchers (1981 vintage--spitshined with Kiwi cordovan)
> PS--white linen
> 
> Today: LLB navy poplin shorts/PRL Burgundy pique golfer/LLB mocs, and a stack of correspondence...
> 
> Have a great week, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


Best of luck HBS.


----------



## hbs midwest

Thanks for the well-wishings, gentlemen! I hand-delivered a thank-you letter this morning to the young HR lady who interviewed me...we'll see.

Thanks, again.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## closerlook

good luck with the position HBS


----------



## P Hudson

J Press Navy 3/2 sack.
BB university stripe red pinpoint button down
Best of Britain tie, like a red Brooks #1
RLP tan khakis
AE saddles
Sekonda watch on Central #1.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cold and blustery today (at least for South Carolina)

Trad Security Guard look
BB 3/2 flannel sack blazer with three patch pockets
BB striped bow tie (Thanks Patrick!)
Majer for Barneys gray flannels (those look a hair short)
BB white ocbd
SMS (tailored in London) yellow wool odd vest
Florsheim imperial PTB shells
BB charcoal OTC
Coach belt
Burberry trench


----------



## Corcovado

LLB no-iron OCBD
Barbara Blank tie
LLB sweater vest
Southwick coat
JAB cords
J&M saddles


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> J Press Navy 3/2 sack.
> BB university stripe red pinpoint button down
> Best of Britain tie, like a red Brooks #1
> RLP tan khakis
> AE saddles
> Sekonda watch on Central #1.


sounds very nice. post picture


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Cold and blustery today (at least for South Carolina)
> 
> Trad Security Guard look
> BB 3/2 flannel sack blazer with three patch pockets
> BB striped bow tie (Thanks Patrick!)
> Majer for Barneys gray flannels (those look a hair short)
> BB white ocbd
> SMS (tailored in London) yellow wool odd vest
> Florsheim imperial PTB shells
> BB charcoal OTC
> Coach belt
> Burberry trench


good looking attire. I agree with your comment about your trousers and you should consider a ps. nice shine on your b&h shells


----------



## mcarthur

Corcovado said:


> LLB no-iron OCBD
> Barbara Blank tie
> LLB sweater vest
> Southwick coat
> JAB cords
> J&M saddles


i like your attire. consider a ps


----------



## Jovan

closerlook said:


> jovan
> nice coat


Thanks. 



Cardinals5 said:


> Nice jacket Jovan! Cotton? Looks perfect for Florida.


Yep, madras. Quite soft, airy, and half-lined. A little out of season to wear right now though...

That shirt is the BB Makers PPBD one you sent me. Great collar roll compared to the modern ones:












mcarthur said:


> i like your attire. consider a ps


How do you know there's not a pocket square hidden outside camera view in those two closeups, hmm?


----------



## Corcovado

Thanks Mac. Alas no pocket square. I don't own a single one (yet). I may have to get some style and class lessons from Michael Caine a la _Dirty Rotten Scoundrels_ before I can pull one off. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


>


You take me back: this could have been my yearbook picture. (Except maybe for the cannibis designs on the shower curtain)
​


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> That shirt is the BB Makers PPBD one you sent me. Great collar roll compared to the modern ones


Yeah, the vintage Made in USA BB collars are quite superior to their current offerings, but I'm still in search of one with a completely unlined collar. If I ever thrift one I'll put up a pic. Does anyone know when BB started lining their colors?


----------



## Jovan

Corcovado said:


> Thanks Mac. Alas no pocket square. I don't own a single one (yet). I may have to get some style and class lessons from Michael Caine a la _Dirty Rotten Scoundrels_ before I can pull one off. :icon_smile_big:


Anyone who isn't self conscious can pull it off.



Peak and Pine said:


> You take me back: this could have been my yearbook picture. (Except maybe for the cannibis designs on the shower curtain)
> ​


I find it hard to believe that you didn't have eh... cannabis designs on something or another during the '60s and '70s.


----------



## Redsrover

Plain front dress khakis (British Khaki)
White pinpoint button-down Lands End
BB green/blue repp tie
Alligator strap with sterling slide buckle with inits engraved
worn cordovan Alden 986 pennies
Grey/Blue Harris Tweed sport coat
Omega Speedmaster Professional
Black Polo RL cotton dress socks (dressed at 6am, should have grabbed the charcoal socks)

Cheers!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> I find it hard to believe that you didn't have eh... cannabis designs on something or another during the '60s and '70s.


Perhaps you've seen the movie _American Graffiti_, the tag line of which was _Where Were You In '_62? I was a senior in High School in '62, same as in the film. And there ain't no pot in that movie, lad.

Drugs aside, that Madras works well on you. Now to be truly authentic, turn your back to the camera and show us the little button on the center-rear of the collar of that shirt.​


----------



## Patrick06790

Cardinals5 said:


> Cold and blustery today (at least for South Carolina)
> 
> Trad Security Guard look
> BB 3/2 flannel sack blazer with three patch pockets
> BB striped bow tie (Thanks Patrick!)
> Majer for Barneys gray flannels (those look a hair short)
> BB white ocbd
> SMS (tailored in London) yellow wool odd vest
> Florsheim imperial PTB shells
> BB charcoal OTC
> Coach belt
> Burberry trench


The tie makes it all click. If I was there I would feel very secure.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Brioni shirt
Burberry jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boot
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> The tie makes it all click. If I was there I would feel very secure.


That's because I keep my brass knuckles in the vest pocket. The bow lulls them and then I whack'em upside the temple Mickey Spillane style (or Spenser style since you're in New England). Spenser had to be the toughest guy I've ever read about who wears tassel loafers.


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img27.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo137t.jpg
https://img189.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo139e.jpg


----------



## mcarthur

^^
good looking attire


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> Perhaps you've seen the movie _American Graffiti_, the tag line of which was _Where Were You In '_62? I was a senior in High School in '62, same as in the film. And there ain't no pot in that movie, lad.
> 
> Drugs aside, that Madras works well on you. Now to be truly authentic, turn your back to the camera and show us the little button on the center-rear of the collar of that shirt.​


One of my favourite movies ever.

No back collar button. I think Brooks Brothers stopped doing it decades ago.


----------



## AldenPyle

Jovan said:


> A bit warm yesterday...


This is a great jacket. Perfect for the modern environment.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## Corcovado

Polo shirt
BB tie
Hamilton H3
Bills M2
Viccel socks (thanks Andy)
J&M made in Italy split toe blucher


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> ^^
> good looking attire


Thank you, Uncle.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AldenPyle said:


>


That's a great tie AP, brings it all together.



Corcovado said:


> Polo shirt
> BB tie
> Hamilton H3
> Bills M2
> Viccel socks (thanks Andy)
> J&M made in Italy split toe blucher


Good looking attire C. Consider a FIH.


----------



## Corcovado

*Four in hand*

Thanks R&T. I used to know different knots but I have fallen into the habit of always tying the same one, and I'm no longer even sure what its name is. (Windsor? Half Windsor?) I'll have to reacquaint myself with the FIH.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Corcovado said:


>


This is why I love Fall!!


----------



## CMDC

Princeton University Store 3/2 sack suit
BB blue ocbd
Bert Pulitzer Argyle and Sutherland
Dexter longwings


----------



## Cardinals5

Harris Tweed sport coat
no name ocbd with flap pocket
Rooster cotton lisle tie
Charleston Khakis wide-wale cords
Florsheim LWBs
pocket square today (for Uncle Mac)


----------



## Patrick06790

Three on the tree and twin vents on the sack.


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


> This is a great jacket. Perfect for the modern environment.


Thank you. 



Corcovado said:


> Thanks R&T. I used to know different knots but I have fallen into the habit of always tying the same one, and I'm no longer even sure what its name is. (Windsor? Half Windsor?) I'll have to reacquaint myself with the FIH.


A four in hand definitely looks better with a button down collar.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Corcovado said:


> Thanks R&T. I used to know different knots but I have fallen into the habit of always tying the same one, and I'm no longer even sure what its name is. (Windsor? Half Windsor?) I'll have to reacquaint myself with the FIH.


Looks like you've got a Half Windsor. The FIH is easier to tie - check out Brooks Bros how to videos.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP peacoat
Borrelli shirt
Brioni cords
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Brownshoe

Looking good, fellows.


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice jacket, Brownshoe
































BB Shetland wool 2B jacket
no name linen ps
BB forward point shirt
Chipp2 Beagle emblematic (great quality)
Bills M1
LLB belt
Target argyles
Florsheim LWB
London Fog navy blue, short, fly-front trench (not pictured)


----------



## mcarthur

BS & CC,
Nice looking attire
BS-your glasses are not a good ps


----------



## Jovan

Perhaps he did not want a pocket square today.


----------



## kemalony

Corcovado said:


> Polo shirt
> BB tie
> Hamilton H3
> Bills M2
> Viccel socks (thanks Andy)
> J&M made in Italy split toe blucher


nice pic. thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## mcarthur

^^ nice looking bow ties. do not forget the ps


----------



## Calvin500

Thanks, Mac. I never *forget* the ps.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
BS sweater
Zegna pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

*The Nutcracker*

A night downtown to see the Nutcracker....great music

Polo shirt
Harris Tweed blazer
Stafford pants
Bostonian cordovan penny loafers

plus my new trad rug:


----------



## stcolumba

Calvin500 said:


>


What a nice post! Everything looks great!


----------



## Cardinals5

Great pics, Calvin

























Christmas shopping this afternoon.

Rough Hewn casual shirt
Puritan Sea Rover wool sweater
Barbour Bedale
no name, vintage thin-wale cords
bb argyles
Bass pebble-grained PTBs


----------



## Calvin500

Thanks, Card, St.C


----------



## Pentheos

Consider having your sleeves shortened by 1.5 inches and wearing a pocket square.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni reversible overcoat
NM sweater
BR scarf
NM gloves
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boot
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Monday feels like a blue and green day.

blue and green flannel houndstooth 3/2 sack
Resilio tie
BB ocbd
plain linen square
green flannel trousers
Hanover shoes
Coach belt
Navy-issued Peacoat (not pictured)


----------



## Corcovado

*Blue Monday*









LE shirt
some old tie
LLB vest
M2 Bullard Field Pant
Viccel socks
Clarks


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Monday feels like a blue and green day.
> 
> blue and green flannel houndstooth 3/2 sack
> Resilio tie
> BB ocbd
> plain linen square
> green flannel trousers
> Hanover shoes
> Coach belt
> Navy-issued Peacoat (not pictured)


nice looking attire.
i would wear my sleeve on my jacket a little bit longer


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire.
> i would wear my sleeve on my jacket a little bit longer


Thanks Uncle. I think the sleeves are my usual length, but I'll double-check when I get home - could be 1/4"-1/2" off (that's what you get for living in an area bereft of decent tailors).


----------



## Jovan

Jacket sleeves look fine to me. The shirt sleeves look rather long, however. Can be remedied by tightening the cuff a little.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BB scarf
NM gloves
NM rugby
Varvatos pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## domenico

*wonderful*



Corcovado said:


> very class sport shirt and beautful tie. fine, very fine.


----------



## Calvin500

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks Uncle. I think the sleeves are my usual length, but I'll double-check when I get home - could be 1/4"-1/2" off (that's what you get for living in an area bereft of decent tailors).


No good tailors in Greenville? Somewhat surprising.


----------



## Brownshoe

yellow cashmere socks...why not?


----------



## Cardinals5

Calvin500 said:


> No good tailors in Greenville? Somewhat surprising.


I guess I should say that I tried two "tailors" and found them to be excellent alterationists. Both came highly recommended - where the better men's clothiers, Rush Wilson and Ballew & Scott, send their customers. The first person performed what I believed was a rather complicated job - removing the collar, bringing in the shoulders along the center back seam, taking in the sides, and shortening one sleeve - for about $120, but now the pattern on the back of the jacket doesn't line up well. It may have been something he couldn't help (and I don't normally see the back when I'm wearing the coat ), but I expected a little more attention to detail and he didn't mention the potential problem or the result after the fact. On the plus side, he did actually have a cutting table in his shop, measured taking up my sleeves in accordance with my thumbs rather than just guessing (always a good sign) and generally comported himself well. I'll probably use him again for simpler alterations. The second person was just a glorified alterationist. I took in a coat just to have the sleeves shortened - always a good experiment with a new person - and the sleeves came back the correct length, but he had the buttons misaligned and only put back two out of the three that were originally on the sleeves. I guess his opinion was that all sport coats should only have two buttons on the sleeve. In any case, I resewed the buttons myself to get them aligned correctly and put the third one back on. So, for basic alterations, I'd say Greenville is fine, but anything complicated I would probably head to Charlotte or Atlanta.


----------



## mcarthur

BS,
looking very good!


----------



## Beefeater




----------



## AldenPyle

Beefeater said:


>


I love that tie. In fact, all of a sudden I realize I need a tie just like that.



Cardinals5 said:


>


I like this. I would taper the pants to the cuff a bit, but that is me.


----------



## Beefeater

Thanks, AP. Allow me to indulge you. . .

https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_solid_detail.php?ix=12


----------



## Cardinals5

AldenPyle said:


> I like this. I would taper the pants to the cuff a bit, but that is me.


Thanks AP, since I started posting on WAYWT I've noticed that my most glaring inconsistency is the hemline of my trousers and the tapering of my lower leg (there are plenty of other inconsistencies as well). Since the vast majority of my trousers are "vintage" (i.e. old) they have much less of a lower leg taper than newer slacks. Committing alterations money to tapering trousers that cost $4 is something I'm hesistant to do, but I'll definitely consider it.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Corcovado

JAB shirt
thrift tie, says Sutter & Grant on tag
gray flannel slacks
Coach belt
Pantherella argyles
Alden black LWB


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks AP, since I started posting on WAYWT I've noticed that my most glaring inconsistency is the hemline of my trousers and the tapering of my lower leg (there are plenty of other inconsistencies as well). Since the vast majority of my trousers are "vintage" (i.e. old) they have much less of a lower leg taper than newer slacks. Committing alterations money to tapering trousers that cost $4 is something I'm hesistant to do, but I'll definitely consider it.


Don't taper, but let them out a little so they cover the shoe. I assume that's roughly a 20" opening.


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> Don't taper, but let them out a little so they cover the shoe. I assume that's roughly a 20" opening.


Yep, 20" exactly - I'll try letting them out, which I can do myself, and see how they look.































Arthur Adler tie (great quality, wish they were still around)
Sero shirt (good collar role, but still not as good as old BB)
Press 3/2 sack
PRL Andrew (flat front) Chinos
cotton otc argyles
Florsheim LWB shells
Oleg Cassini (crappy) short gray raincoat


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Nice Tie.*









JAB shirt
thrift tie, says Sutter & Grant on tag
gray flannel slacks
Coach belt
Pantherella argyles
Alden black LWB[/quote]

I like that tie !!


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth sack
BB blue ocbd
No brand Scottish Lancers regimental
LLBean olive chinos
Bass Warren


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great jacket, CMDC!


----------



## WindsorNot

Feeling shy in this one and poor pic, but: BB A&S regimental, white ocbd, BB 3/2 w/ patch pocket!, bespoke vest, white cotton PS, grey flannels, and tassel loafers rounded out with scarlet red socks underneath.


----------



## Corcovado

Thanks *domenico *and *DownByTheRiverSide*.

*WindsorNot*, I'd love to see a better pic of your vest. Looks sharp.


----------



## WindsorNot

Corcovado said:


> *WindsorNot*, I'd love to see a better pic of your vest. Looks sharp.












Thanks, I love it. It wasn't made for me, but it sure feels like it was :icon_smile:.


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, 20" exactly - I'll try letting them out, which I can do myself, and see how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur Adler tie (great quality, wish they were still around)
> Sero shirt (good collar role, but still not as good as old BB)
> Press 3/2 sack
> PRL Andrew (flat front) Chinos
> cotton otc argyles
> Florsheim LWB shells
> Oleg Cassini (crappy) short gray raincoat


20" was a pretty standard opening circa the '30s and '40s IIRC. The break in your trousers above is exactly what you should aim for. Pretty much perfect.

I love those shoes and socks, though I would have gone for a red repp stripe tie instead. Great outfit overall though!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
NM gloves
BR scarf
NM rugby
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Timberland boots
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*That is Nice.*

I really like this look.


----------



## AldenPyle

That is pretty awesome.


----------



## AldenPyle

Beefeater said:


> Thanks, AP. Allow me to indulge you. . .
> 
> https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_solid_detail.php?ix=12


Thanks. I just got an order of khakis from Press. Maybe if they still have that one next spring...


----------



## stcolumba

Calvin500 said:


>


Looking good!
"God's frozen chosen." :icon_smile::icon_smile::icon_smile:
Maybe the Detroit Lions ought to give you a call. They need all the help that they can get!


----------



## Cardinals5

Beautiful outfit Jamgood - a true country squire. I particularly like the pattern play and your banded-collared shirt. I've never seen a banded collar shirt that I liked until today - I'm assuming it's bespoke, but is there a tradition of banded collar shirts with the buttons purposefully off-center? Other details that stand out are the pick stitching on your gloves and your watch fob.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I hope no one was injured when the tweed factory exploded?? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## C. Sharp

Are you having a little fun?:icon_smile: I would swear I saw this as an RL photo some place.


----------



## Cardinals5

Since starting to post on WAYWT I've noticed problems with the length of my trouser hems. When younger I had a tendency to wear pants too long and then when I started to dress better I think I overcompensated by shifting to almost no break. Last night I rehemed these flannels and I think the new length is just about right - I want a break, but not an overly severe one. Before starting to rehem all my trousers, what does everyone think of the new break? These are 18" openings.

Original length v. New length


----------



## TRH

That trouser break looks spot on, at least for my tastes. Nice looking trench, btw.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Out with the non-break,

In with the new!!


----------



## AlanC

C. Sharp said:


> Are you having a little fun?:icon_smile: I would swear I saw this as an RL photo some place.


I don't know this photo of Jamgood--who has a penchant for pulling our leg--is legit or not, but I have no doubt he has the wardrobe to pull it off (all from RL, too, I'm sure).

I _love_ that polo coat.


----------



## 35-Foxtrot

Some recent outfits:
Brooks Brothers flannel blazer, 3/2 sack, MOP buttons.
Vineyard Vines OCBD, pink gingham.
Brooks Brothers tie.
Incotex Trousers.
Coach Surcingle belt, navy.
Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenue, walnut.


Brooks Brothers camelhair sportcoat, 3/2 sack.
Brooks Brothers shirt, Ainsley collar, FC, red knots.
Maus and Hoffman knit tie.
Brooks Brothers trousers, charcoal.
Coach belt, black. 
J Press scotch-grain cap toes, black.


J Press Seersucker sportcoat, 3/2 sack, olive/white.
Ralph Lauren OCBD, lime green.
No-name madras bow tie.
J Crew Chinos.
Vineyard Vines belt, "19th Hole".
Yuketen White Bucks.
Persol Sunglasses, Vineyard Vines Croakies.


----------



## TradMichael

C. Sharp said:


> Are you having a little fun?:icon_smile: I would swear I saw this as an RL photo some place.


I think it was at a steampunk convention on a poster announcing the new "steamtrad" movement.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Since starting to post on WAYWT I've noticed problems with the length of my trouser hems. When younger I had a tendency to wear pants too long and then when I started to dress better I think I overcompensated by shifting to almost no break. Last night I rehemed these flannels and I think the new length is just about right - I want a break, but not an overly severe one. Before starting to rehem all my trousers, what does everyone think of the new break? These are 18" openings.
> 
> Original length v. New length


nice bow tie and good length on the trousers


----------



## C. Sharp

I agree. 


Alan said:


> I don't know this photo of Jam good--who has a penchant for pulling our leg--is legit or not, but I have no doubt he has the wardrobe to pull it off (all from REL, too, I'm sure).
> 
> I _love_ that polo coat.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB forward point shirt
Linett Ltd 3/2 sack suit
Cantini for Nordstrom tie
Bass otc argyles
AE Lloyd


----------



## AlanC

LodenFrey duffle
Polo knit gloves
Brioni tweed
BB vest
BB OCBD
Polo tie
Polo wool pocket square
Alden belt
Polo gabs
Grenson chukkas


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
NM rugby
JS pant
DeVecchi belt
PS socks
Brioni monk-straps
Creed Tabarome
Patek watch


----------



## Manhattan66

nice very nicely done


----------



## hockeyinsider

That is one of the best looks I have ever seen. My mouth has been drooling all day.


----------



## Bermuda

In my opinion, that is some catalog picture. Also I think it is too much tweed


----------



## HistoryDoc

AlanC said:


> LodenFrey duffle
> Polo knit gloves
> Brioni tweed
> BB vest
> BB OCBD
> Polo tie
> Polo wool pocket square
> Alden belt
> Polo gabs
> Grenson chukkas


Very nice.
HD


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> LodenFrey duffle
> Polo knit gloves
> Brioni tweed
> BB vest
> BB OCBD
> Polo tie
> Polo wool pocket square
> Alden belt
> Polo gabs
> Grenson chukkas


looking very good


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


> LodenFrey duffle
> Polo knit gloves
> Brioni tweed
> BB vest
> BB OCBD
> Polo tie
> Polo wool pocket square
> Alden belt
> Polo gabs
> Grenson chukkas


It is good to see a master reassert them-self...Sir, you are an inspiration and all that layering just might keep you warm, in spite of that blast of winter that roared through our beloved Midwest last night! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

Feeling jaunty today

Hunter Haig windowpane 2B sport coat
Eskay wool tie (Made in New Zealand)
BB cords (need to drop the hems )
BB shirt
otc argyles
John War NST


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


>


Hysterical, Alan!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Cardinals! Looking stylish!


----------



## CMDC

Southwick for Arthur Adler grey 3/2 sack suit
White BB ocbd
BB tie
Gunboats


----------



## AlanC

eagle2250 said:


> It is good to see a master reassert them-self...Sir, you are an inspiration and all that layering just might keep you warm, in spite of that blast of winter that roared through our beloved Midwest last night! :thumbs-up:


Unseen--to everyone's great relief--are the wool-silk Zimmerli long johns underneath it all!


----------



## C. Sharp

Bit of a homage to the Jamgood post:icon_smile_wink:



AlanC said:


> LodenFrey duffle
> Polo knit gloves
> Brioni tweed
> BB vest
> BB OCBD
> Polo tie
> Polo wool pocket square
> Alden belt
> Polo gabs
> Grenson chukkas


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinal and CMDC,
nice looking attire


----------



## Bermuda

I would be boiling in all of your items Alan C. The most I will wear is a tweed or wool blazer when it is 30 degrees out. No overcoat, or gloves!


----------



## johnpark11

Cardinals5 said:


> Feeling jaunty today
> 
> Hunter Haig windowpane 2B sport coat
> Eskay wool tie (Made in New Zealand)
> BB cords (need to drop the hems )
> BB shirt
> otc argyles
> John War NST


LOVE the tie!


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Cardinals! Looking stylish!


Thanks Sir Cingle - I should probably try such looks a bit more often in the fall and winter - it's my summer wardrobe that usually has more verve.



mcarthur said:


> Cardinal and CMDC,
> nice looking attire


Thanks Uncle Mac



johnpark11 said:


> LOVE the tie!


Thanks, it was a thrift store find and I love the faded look of the wool, which also has an interesting rough texture.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Really like the vibrancy of that tie - the colors really pop.


----------



## AldenPyle




----------



## AlanC

Bermuda said:


> I would be boiling in all of your items Alan C. The most I will wear is a tweed or wool blazer when it is 30 degrees out. No overcoat, or gloves!


What do you wear when the wind chill is below zero?


----------



## 32rollandrock

AlanC said:


> What do you wear when the wind chill is below zero?


I start out with capilene by Patagonia, or, if I'm feeling naughty, silk bottoms and perhaps Norwegian cotton fishnet under capilene on top. SmartWool socks with Doc Martens brown wingtips (no one cares in this weather), thick wool herringbone trousers by BB, BB OCBD, then BB cardigan sweater, then wool-cashmere blend blazer. That's for when I'm indoors. When I venture outside, I add a Press topcoat, a wool scarf, cashmere lined leather gloves and my new favorite, a sheared Canadian beaver hat by Orvis.

Sweat nary a drop.


----------



## JDC

TradMichael, nice! Can you give some details on the scarf and gloves?


----------



## Corcovado

16 degrees this morning

















TH shirt from TJ Maxx
BB tie
LLB sweater 
Coach belt
Bills BFP M2
Polo socks
old scuffed up pair of J&M split toe bluchers blurry focus is your friend


----------



## Cardinals5

Trying to let the bottom half talk today so mostly monochromatic up top

BB flannel 3/2 sack with patch pockets (sleeves intentional long for cold weather wear)
BB ocbd
Chipp shark emblematic
linen ps
houndstooth trousers
AE Brantley
BB charcoal otc
Pendleton casual car coat

This is my last posting in WAYWT for about three weeks while I'm out of town, but I'll be back in early January.


----------



## jph712

Not nearly as well healed as some today but,

LE Blue and White University Stripe Shirt
JCrew Essential Khakis 
Timberland 3 Eye Oxfords
Topped off with the Fleece liner out of my Storm Chaser -its cold in the office today.


----------



## TradMichael

FrankDC said:


> TradMichael, nice! Can you give some details on the scarf and gloves?


Scarf was an old estate find, no label, and the gloves are Broner ragg wool mittens / half finger gloves. And it's hard to see in the pic but I was also flying my new O'Connells red flannel-lined trousers. It was freezing last night!


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Brantley


Oh, sure, tease us with those Brantleys.


----------



## TradMichael

plaid towncraft sport shirt
campus mohpaca cardigan


----------



## AlanC

^Sharp. I plan on getting one of those alpaca cardigans soon. I found one at thrift one time that fit me perfectly. Then I found the moth hole.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Hanro t-shirt
Taverniti Jeans
Trafalger belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

TradMichael said:


> plaid towncraft sport shirt
> campus mohpaca cardigan


That's it? You must be very cold!


----------



## rgrossicone

*Cross post*

I'll spare the trads my Italian pics (fresh rabbits) from the FF...thanks to Beefeater for giving me the push to post here...hope you guys like my "urban-Trad".

Joining the ranks of the Peacoated today...still fighting off this damn bug...went for a 7.5 miler to sweat some out...










































Sun setting on an eventful day


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
NM rugby
RR jeans
Zegna socks
Nocona belt
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

Attended church today....didn't want to overdo it too much with a tie....

BB Non Iron cotton shirt
Orvis herringbone
RL wool trousers
Bostonian cordovan penny loafers


----------



## hockeyinsider

Here is what I wore to the Sunday service at church earlier today. The lighting isn't the greatest, so I apologize. The suit is from Bookster, the shirt is from TM Lewin, the the necktie is from Polo Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are Bostonian from Macy's.

The sleeve on the jacket has a flair that I need corrected by a tailor -- I think the opening is too wide and needs to be tapered. I also need to do a little excerise, as I've gained a couple of pounds since the suit was tailored.

https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0205bn.jpg/

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0210bq.jpg/

Thoughts?


----------



## mcarthur

hockeyinsider said:


> Here is what I wore to the Sunday service at church earlier today. The lighting isn't the greatest, so I apologize. The suit is from Bookster, the shirt is from TM Lewin, the the necktie is from Polo Ralph Lauren, and the shoes are Bostonian from Macy's.
> 
> The sleeve on the jacket has a flair that I need corrected by a tailor -- I think the opening is too wide and needs to be tapered. I also need to do a little excerise, as I've gained a couple of pounds since the suit was tailored.
> 
> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0205bn.jpg/
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0210bq.jpg/
> 
> Thoughts?


consider tingley overshoes, pocket square and different pair of shoes


----------



## hockeyinsider

mcarthur said:


> consider tingley overshoes, pocket square and different pair of shoes


What's wrong with the shoes?


----------



## george16george

I think, the outfit is perfect but there is something with the shoes. Perhaps try other shoes...


----------



## Patrick06790

Dual exhaust on that suit? I like it, except the loafers. That suit needs gunboats.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

An English country suit like that (which is very nice, btw) demands a nice brogue or semi-brogue:


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Dual exhaust on that suit? I like it, except the loafers. That suit needs gunboats.


I second


----------



## hockeyinsider

PeterSawatzky said:


> An English country suit like that (which is very nice, btw) demands a nice brogue or semi-brogue:


I have two pairs, but I have had them in the closest for the last year. I have worn loafers exclusively, including in meetings with heads of state, as they are heaps more comfortable.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Patrick06790 said:


> Dual exhaust on that suit? I like it, except the loafers. That suit needs gunboats.


Dual exhaust? Gunboats?


----------



## gman-17

hockeyinsider said:


> Dual exhaust? Gunboats?


Gunboats.


----------



## Corcovado

rgrossicone said:


> I'll spare the trads my Italian pics (fresh rabbits) from the FF...thanks to Beefeater for giving me the push to post here...hope you guys like my "urban-Trad".
> 
> Joining the ranks of the Peacoated today...still fighting off this damn bug...went for a 7.5 miler to sweat some out...


Are those shell chukka boots? They look great.


----------



## closerlook

I believe Patrick is referring to the venting on the coat.


----------



## eagle2250

hockeyinsider said:


> I have two pairs, but I have had them in the closest for the last year. I have worn loafers exclusively, including in meetings with heads of state, as they are heaps more comfortable.


While I too love loafers and find them both comfortable and convenient, a serious meeting/serious business affairs and even heavy tweed suits call(s) for serious/solidly built shoes...like "Gunboats!" I agree with Mac and Patrick, you should change out the shoes. Save your loafers for...well, loafing!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hockeyinsider said:


> https://img31.imageshack.us/i/img0205bn.jpg/
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0210bq.jpg/
> 
> Thoughts?


Great suit!!

I think an OCBD, moleskin vest and a boot would be a +


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> Attended church today....didn't want to overdo it too much with a tie....


Tie, Pal, tie!!


----------



## williamson

WouldaShoulda said:


> Tie, Pal, tie!!


Hear, hear!
Wearing a tie is never "overdoing it too much".


----------



## CMDC

Earlier this summer there was some discussion here of Old Navy's 2 button, undarted pincord jacket. I bought one and found it to be pretty good, for the $20 I paid for it. While doing some xmas shopping on Saturday, I found that they are back at it. They had on clearance both a gray and brown herringbone, plus a couple colors of corduroy jackets, all 2 button, undarted, single vent. I picked up the gray herringbone for $25. I won't claim that its the greatest jacket in the world but its pretty nice and for the price might make a good tooling around jacket. They come in S-XL sizes. So, here it is:

Old Navy herringbone 2 button undarted jacket
BB unistripe ocbd
JCrew repp
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## johnpark11

CMDC said:


> Earlier this summer there was some discussion here of Old Navy's 2 button, undarted pincord jacket. I bought one and found it to be pretty good, for the $20 I paid for it. While doing some xmas shopping on Saturday, I found that they are back at it. They had on clearance both a gray and brown herringbone, plus a couple colors of corduroy jackets, all 2 button, undarted, single vent. I picked up the gray herringbone for $25. I won't claim that its the greatest jacket in the world but its pretty nice and for the price might make a good tooling around jacket. They come in S-XL sizes. So, here it is:
> 
> Old Navy herringbone 2 button undarted jacket
> BB unistripe ocbd
> JCrew repp
> LE khakis
> Florsheim saddles


It looks like a $400 coat in the pics. I've seen it and almost bought a few times. I only own tee shirts and shorts from ON, but always find them to have great quality! Gap too...


----------



## hockeyinsider

CMDC said:


> Earlier this summer there was some discussion here of Old Navy's 2 button, undarted pincord jacket. I bought one and found it to be pretty good, for the $20 I paid for it. While doing some xmas shopping on Saturday, I found that they are back at it. They had on clearance both a gray and brown herringbone, plus a couple colors of corduroy jackets, all 2 button, undarted, single vent. I picked up the gray herringbone for $25. I won't claim that its the greatest jacket in the world but its pretty nice and for the price might make a good tooling around jacket. They come in S-XL sizes. So, here it is:
> 
> Old Navy herringbone 2 button undarted jacket
> BB unistripe ocbd
> JCrew repp
> LE khakis
> Florsheim saddles


Is it 100% wool? Do you have any full-size photos?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
MS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## vwguy

My friends have been bugging me for a new Christmas pic, finally got around to putting something together.

Something olde, something new.










Brian


----------



## CMDC

^In about a week, I'm going to be about 15 miles from you with a similar pair of pants. Lets hope we're not in the same place at the same time with them. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## vwguy

Where are exactly are you going to be again? Next time I wear my blackwatch pants will be Christmass Mass so you'll be safe wearing yours in the area 

Brian


----------



## zignatius

As always, looks great! Great to see you again, VW ... what's funny (but no surprise) is that your tradliness is maintaining its same high standard today as it was in 2008 and 2007 ... that's kind of the point, isn't it?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

vwguy said:


> My friends have been bugging me for a new Christmas pic, finally got around to putting something together.
> 
> Something olde, something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Nice, though I'd prefer a tie, maybe a bow tie!!

The tree is awesome.

C-7 lights with color are the only option. Glass ornaments, prefereably purchased at the harware store, are a must.

Get a choo-choo around it and you will have acheived Christmas tree perfection!!


----------



## CMDC

vwguy said:


> Where are exactly are you going to be again? Next time I wear my blackwatch pants will be Christmass Mass so you'll be safe wearing yours in the area
> 
> Brian


I'll be in Fond du Lac for the week. My guess is that we'll have the only two pairs of blackwatch pants in a 100 mile radius.


----------



## LD111134

rgrossicone said:


> I'll spare the trads my Italian pics (fresh rabbits) from the FF...thanks to Beefeater for giving me the push to post here...hope you guys like my "urban-Trad".
> 
> Joining the ranks of the Peacoated today...still fighting off this damn bug...went for a 7.5 miler to sweat some out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun setting on an eventful day


Rob,

Great stuff. Please provide the 411 on the shoes and denim (raw? selvedge?).

Lou


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Brioni sweater
7 jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

my wife doesn't want me to wear a tie alot of the times we go out....so I don't


----------



## vwguy

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice, though I'd prefer a tie, maybe a bow tie!!
> 
> The tree is awesome.
> 
> C-7 lights with color are the only option. Glass ornaments, prefereably purchased at the harware store, are a must.
> 
> Get a choo-choo around it and you will have acheived Christmas tree perfection!!


Thanks! The lights are newish, but ye olde glass ornaments are hand me downs from my parents when they were married back in 1964. They don't make 'em (clothes or ornaments) like the used to, that's for sure ;-)

Brian


----------



## balder

Bermuda said:


> my wife doesn't want me to wear a tie alot of the times we go out....so I don't


 Why?For what reason?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

burgundy ptb
argyles otc


----------



## Sir Royston

Not today.. Sunday.. but been too busy to post!1
Went to a Christmas Farmers market..
Bookster Cords, Lewin Shirt, Pakeman Waistcoat and tweed cap, Magee Jacket
Loake "English Eccentrics" Boots, Thurston boxcloth Braces and sock suspenders. New and Lingwood socks. Tie, Rodd and Gunn (NZ)
Eton armbands, vintage double Albert watch chain etc etc..

Regards
RBH


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Smashing waistcoat and interesting looking boots - I'll have to look at them more closely on the Loake website.


----------



## Sir Royston

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Smashing waistcoat and interesting looking boots - I'll have to look at them more closely on the Loake website.


Thank you
I think they have discontinued them now.. I think they were a little too eccentric!! (Of course, that's why I love them!)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Smashing waistcoat and interesting looking boots - I'll have to look at them more closely on the Loake website.


BB cataloged a tattersol waistcoat this year but I have yet to see the offering either in store or on-line.


----------



## CMDC

Corbin 3/2 tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
BB repp
Gap khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Cardinals5

WouldaShoulda said:


> BB cataloged a tattersol waistcoat this year but I have yet to see the offering either in store or on-line.


I tortured myself over this past Labor Day weekend when I was in Charleston by peaking in the windows of Ben Silver - they had a great window display of gorgeous waistcoats (plaids, tattersalls, etc.). Luckily they were closed for the weekend. I'll find a tattersall vest eventually even if I have to turn to eBay England.


----------



## Patrick06790

Cardinals5 said:


> I tortured myself over this past Labor Day weekend when I was in Charleston by peaking in the windows of Ben Silver - they had a great window display of gorgeous waistcoats (plaids, tattersalls, etc.). Luckily they were closed for the weekend. I'll find a tattersall vest eventually even if I have to turn to eBay England.


I have a tattersall vest from Alexander James. The website has changed (and prices have gone up). It's a little more complicated than it was before. I would still suggest dropping them a line. I love mine.


----------



## TradMichael

AlanC said:


> ^Sharp. I plan on getting one of those alpaca cardigans soon. I found one at thrift one time that fit me perfectly. Then I found the moth hole.


Story of my life...


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Isaia pant
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

^nice looking attire


----------



## AlanC




----------



## boatshoe

Alan, watch out! I hear some Yale alums are now writing _very _strongly worded letters to Andy!


----------



## stcolumba

mcarthur said:


> ^nice looking attire


Thanks!

And know that I enjoyed those bright blue Argyle socks in your post of 12/16!


----------



## mcarthur

stcolumba said:


> Thanks!
> 
> And know that I enjoyed those bright blue Argyle socks in your post of 12/16!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Alan,
I like your attire


----------



## hockeyinsider

AlanC said:


>


You look like a well-dressed newsboy from the 1930s.


----------



## WindsorNot

Gentlemen,

I humbly request your opinion on my attire today. For a company holiday country club lunch coming up today, I am currently wearing a white with green/purple tattersall OCBD, blackwatch tartan trousers, and black tassel loafers/black pattern socks with black belt. Would the addition of a navy blazer (with PS of course) clash with black leathers or would this complete the package? Your wisdom is always appreciated.

-Wind


P.S. - Nice look, Alan. The tie really completes the ensemble.


----------



## hockeyinsider

AlanC said:


>


You look like a well-dressed newsboy from the 1930s.


----------



## Cardinals5

Blazer completes the package, especially since you're not wearing a tie. PS should probably be simple white linen/cotton since you already have two strong patterns.



WindsorNot said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I humbly request your opinion on my attire today. For a company holiday country club lunch coming up today, I am currently wearing a white with green/purple tattersall OCBD, blackwatch tartan trousers, and black tassel loafers/black pattern socks with black belt. Would the addition of a navy blazer (with PS of course) clash with black leathers or would this complete the package? Your wisdom is always appreciated.
> 
> -Wind
> 
> P.S. - Nice look, Alan. The tie really completes the ensemble.


----------



## Trip English

AlanC said:


>


Alan!!! I'm monstrously jealous of that sweater jacket! What!? Where!? WHO!? I must have one!!! (If you say it was a thrift find I might put myself on an ice float)


----------



## hockeyinsider

WindsorNot said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I humbly request your opinion on my attire today. For a company holiday country club lunch coming up today, I am currently wearing a white with green/purple tattersall OCBD, blackwatch tartan trousers, and black tassel loafers/black pattern socks with black belt. Would the addition of a navy blazer (with PS of course) clash with black leathers or would this complete the package? Your wisdom is always appreciated.
> 
> -Wind
> 
> P.S. - Nice look, Alan. The tie really completes the ensemble.


I'd love to see a photo.


----------



## Patrick06790

Old Brooks tweed suit. You could ski in this thing.


----------



## Max875

Trip,

I believe Alan is wearing Engineered Garments' Bedford Jacket.

Best,

Max875


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> I humbly request your opinion on my attire today. For a company holiday country club lunch coming up today, I am currently wearing a white with green/purple tattersall OCBD, blackwatch tartan trousers, and black tassel loafers/black pattern socks with black belt. Would the addition of a navy blazer (with PS of course) clash with black leathers or would this complete the package? Your wisdom is always appreciated.
> 
> -Wind
> 
> P.S. - Nice look, Alan. The tie really completes the ensemble.


it sounds good to me. have a good time. post picture


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Old Brooks tweed suit. You could ski in this thing.


The first time I saw a full herringbone tweed suit I thought it was goofy.

Now the more I see them, the more I like them!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


>


Denim shirts I still have no love for no matter how smashing the rest of the outfit is!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## WindsorNot

Cardinals5 said:


> Blazer completes the package.


Of course, what was I thinking! (Woke up too early today)


----------



## AlanC

Trip English said:


> Alan!!! I'm monstrously jealous of that sweater jacket! What!? Where!? WHO!? I must have one!!! (If you say it was a thrift find I might put myself on an ice float)





Max875 said:


> Trip,
> 
> I believe Alan is wearing Engineered Garments' Bedford Jacket.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Max875


Yes, that is correct. Mine is from F/W '08, but the '09 versions ought to be going on sale shortly. Alas, they're not cheap, but sales make them more palatable.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Denim shirts I still have no love for no matter how smashing the rest of the outfit is!!


It probably won't matter to you, but it's actually a chambray shirt. I don't own any denim shirts.


----------



## Ron_A

Alan, did you lose your razor? (Just kidding -- it's actually not a bad look.)


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Of course, what was I thinking! (Woke up too early today)


thank you for posting. the jacket sleeves should be longer and your blazer seems to be tight


----------



## cecil47

@AlanC
I think I have the same muffler (not from Yale, rather Pomona).


----------



## Pentheos

Seen:
Vintage Harris Tweed from Tweedy Don
Blue / white unistripe
Timex on BB band

Unseen:
LE khakis
vintage gunboats


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


> It probably won't matter to you, but it's actually a chambray shirt. I don't own any denim shirts.


I appreciate any education I pick up along the way!


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


>


Bulletproof!!! That's a sweet look Patrick. The tie looks to be an emblematic - details?


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> thank you for posting. the jacket sleeves should be longer and your blazer seems to be tight


I appreciate the feedback. It does look too tight in the photo. I think it may be due to shifting for the camera, but I will certainly form a committee to investigate :icon_smile_wink:. As for the sleeves, I thought they looked near perfect. Suggestions?


----------



## Jovan

mcarthur said:


> thank you for posting. *the jacket sleeves should be longer* and your blazer seems to be tight


They look just fine. Which picture are _you_ looking at?


----------



## closerlook

rgrossicone said:


> I'll spare the trads my Italian pics (fresh rabbits) from the FF...thanks to Beefeater for giving me the push to post here...hope you guys like my "urban-Trad".
> 
> Joining the ranks of the Peacoated today...still fighting off this damn bug...went for a 7.5 miler to sweat some out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun setting on an eventful day


great sweater vest!
prl?


----------



## Patrick06790

This Huntington camelhair blazer from Tweedy Don is just the thing, especially because it has black blazer buttons, same shape and ersatz crest or whatever. I really get sick of those gold button deals.


----------



## CMDC

^That blazer was tempting me but it would have been a bit big. Glad it went to a good home.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
BC sweater
Victorinox jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo chukkas
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

*First bow tie*

My first effort...wearing it this evening with a Press charcoal suit and brown j&m wingtips.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Looking very sharp, Patrick. 

And nice bow, Joe! That was your *first* try? Not bad at all.


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> My first effort...wearing it this evening with a Press charcoal suit and brown j&m wingtips.


a good job! Have a good time tonight


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Patrick06790 said:


> This Huntington camelhair blazer from Tweedy Don is just the thing, especially because it has black blazer buttons, same shape and ersatz crest or whatever. I really get sick of those gold button deals.


Great look. I love camelhairs.


----------



## Patrick06790

Had to cover something last night. Economy dictates that Town Hall is kept fairly chilly on a Friday night, so TweedyDon's camelhair made another appearance.

Shoes are rebranded Florsheims, made in India, with the JC Penney "Stafford" label. I think they were about $50 on sale a few years back - an impulse buy as I wandered through a little JCP in Torrington, Conn. - and for whatever reason they have worked out really well.

By the way, I have a Brooks camelhair blazer that's tagged 42R but is too long for me if anybody's interested. Sack, the whole deal.


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Had to cover something last night. Economy dictates that Town Hall is kept fairly chilly on a Friday night, so TweedyDon's camelhair made another appearance.
> 
> Shoes are rebranded Florsheims, made in India, with the JC Penney "Stafford" label. I think they were about $50 on sale a few years back - an impulse buy as I wandered through a little JCP in Torrington, Conn. - and for whatever reason they have worked out really well.
> 
> By the way, I have a Brooks camelhair blazer that's tagged 42R but is too long for me if anybody's interested. Sack, the whole deal.


looking good.


----------



## gman-17

Pretty trad, I think.


----------



## Bermuda

I used to have to haul wood as a kid. Oil furnace for me nowadays!


----------



## Cardinals5

gman-17 said:


> Pretty trad, I think.


Great Aran sweater Gman - I just thrifted one of those for my wife and she loves it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
WSBJ jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## gman-17

Joe Beamish said:


> My first effort...wearing it this evening with a Press charcoal suit and brown j&m wingtips.


Not bad Joe. A lilttle to the right--no political statement intended. I might pull it a wee bit tighter, but that's just me.


----------



## cecil47

Casual Holiday party at our house for my employees. Trying to get them in the spirit!


The pants are not really that short, they're pulled up to show off the Xmas socks - really.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

I'm hesitant to do this, but here goes:


----------



## WindsorNot

Southwick, BB Rep, hand rolled PS, BB spread collar, Seiko on central (cool pilot watch from the misses).

As an aside, I have a few BB luxury and golden fleece shirts and many BB traditional and/or slim fit OCBDs. I can't understand for the life of me what the pros of the luxury/golden fleece shirts are. The cheaper OCBDs seem better made and feel nicer (natural shell/mother of pearl buttons being the only exception - I love these). Am I missing something?


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> ^ nice looking attire


Thank you


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton suit
Armani tie
Brioni shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni balmorals
Armani socks
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dchandler2

*Off to church then some shopping*


----------



## Cruiser

Since I'm not really trad (darted jackets) I posted this in the other forum earlier today; however, after thinking about it, I am wearing an OCBD with a bow tie so I thought I would x-post it over here just for the heck of it. It's been quite a while since I tied a bow tie and I wondered if I could still do it. :icon_smile_big:










Cruiser


----------



## Tucker

Brooks Brothers, etc.


----------



## smujd

dchandler2 said:


>


Nice. Must be the best dressed man in College Station!


----------



## mcarthur

cruiser,
bow tie looks good

tucher,
good looking attire


----------



## Joe Beamish

*I see what you're thinking*








Tucker said:


> Brooks Brothers, etc.


----------



## Sir Royston

Good Day One and All

very cold here, but dressed appropriately..
Chrysalis Fled Coat,Pakeman tweed cap, Hackett Plus Fours,
Bespoke Boots, Cordings Tattersall Shirt, Thurston boxcloth Mustard Braces, Lewin Tie.. and of course thick wool underwear!!!!
















RBH


----------



## dchandler2

smujd said:


> Nice. Must be the best dressed man in College Station!


One of a small minority here in Aggieland. If I am lucky it might catch on :icon_smile:.


----------



## rgrossicone

Cross post:

Car is snowed in, so a walk to the train to work today...








































*Specifics
Orvis Tweed Sack
Red Silk Square
Hickey Plaid Shirt
BB Saxxon Wool Tie
JCrew Wool Cardigan
JCrew Flannel Lined Jeans
Red Wing for JCrew Boots
Turnbull & Asser Overcoat
MCFC Scarf
BB Newsie Cap​*


----------



## WindsorNot

dchandler2 said:


> One of a small minority here in Aggieland. If I am lucky it might catch on :icon_smile:.


No doubt it would catch on with the corp if framed as "tradition." Although, for a population that is generally known for wearing painted overalls, it might be a tough sell.


----------



## dchandler2

WindsorNot said:


> No doubt it would catch on with the corp if framed as "tradition." Although, for a population that is generally known for wearing painted overalls, it might be a tough sell.


^^
How true. Painted overalls, baseball caps, and cowboy boots.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
Zegna pocket-square
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brionil sweater
Brioni cords
PS socks
JL slip-ons
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## crohnsappleadams

Joe Beamish said:


>


Ahhh, the classics.


----------



## cecil47

Sorry about the photo quality. Actual colors are a little more muted.
JAB camel hair
LE shetland cardigan vest
LE shirt.
Hidden:
Olive grey linen trousers
Wingtips


----------



## longwing

Merry Christmas to all trads everywhere.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very stylish, Longwing. And to think: I wore that same Shaggy Dog sweater yesterday.


----------



## mcarthur

LongWing said:


> Merry Christmas to all trads everywhere.


merry christmas to you


----------



## Jovan

cecil47 said:


> Sorry about the photo quality. Actual colors are a little more muted.
> JAB camel hair
> LE shetland cardigan vest
> LE shirt.
> Hidden:
> Olive grey linen trousers
> Wingtips


I'm afraid I can't see your photo. Your link is all wrong, you need to link from a website such as Photobucket or ImageShack.


----------



## cecil47

@Jovan -- Odd, it shows up for me, both at home and at work, in the original, and in your post. I changed the AAAC album from private to public, maybe that will help? It's a pretty poor photo, maybe it's better you can't see it!


----------



## Jovan

Ah, now I see it. That probably was the problem.


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

*As I Was Lumbering Down the Street, Down the Street, Down the Street...*


----------



## P Hudson

rgrossicone,

I love that sweater and tie. I like the red cords, but not with the sweater and tie (not criticizing, just observing). The boots are fantastic. 

I'd love to sit in on your discussion of focus questions 1 and 4. Good stuff all around.


----------



## Patrick06790

I realized yesterday that if I was going to do something festive for work I'd better get it in gear:


----------



## mcarthur

^ nice looking attire. i like your shells. enjoy the party


----------



## Reds & Tops

Looking sharp, Patrick. That's a great vest. 

I broke out a Blackwatch plaid vest for our company party. I probably wear it once or twice a year.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> ^ nice looking attire. i like your shells. enjoy the party


Those are Church's. I found them smiling up at me from the rack at the Torrington, Conn. Goodwill about six years ago. That was before Goodwill decided they were no longer a thrift store but a purveyor of vintage clothing, with concomitant (and drastic) price increases.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Valentini pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Patek watch


----------



## NickBlaine

*bravo.*

bravo. sublime really. and practical. billy reid but authentic. Thank you sir very much indeed.



rgrossicone said:


> Cross post:
> 
> Car is snowed in, so a walk to the train to work today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Specifics*
> *Orvis Tweed Sack*
> *Red Silk Square*
> *Hickey Plaid Shirt*
> *BB Saxxon Wool Tie*
> *JCrew Wool Cardigan*
> *JCrew Flannel Lined Jeans*
> *Red Wing for JCrew Boots*
> *Turnbull & Asser Overcoat*
> *MCFC Scarf*
> 
> *BB Newsie Cap*​


----------



## NickBlaine

*nice.*

overall excellent ensemble. sans the llbean field coat...not that i dont like IT, i do very much, but bulks up and washes out the overall look, imha. im not a huge fan of any of the individual pieces, except knit tie, but they work very well as a whole. you got a very good eye for color and line and texture.:aportnoy:



rgrossicone said:


>


----------



## NickBlaine

*fountain of youth?*

Are you getting younger AlanC?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Theory jacket
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Coleman

LongWing said:


> Merry Christmas to all trads everywhere.


If only Santa dressed so well . . . :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

Christmas Eve party at the club and then a short walk to the fish markets in DC.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
PS scarf
NM gloves
Prada sweater
Borrelli pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Michael cologne
Patek watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Christmas Attire*

Christmas Eve Dinner

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Prince of Wales Sport Coat, White BB OCBD, BB dark grey flannels, Talbott Highgate School rep tie, BB Cordovan LHS, Vintage Trafalgar foxhead belt buckle with burgundy calfskin strap, BB polo coat and brown BB calfskin gloves, Brown and tan plaid from MIllars in the Connemara.

Christmas Brunch

White BB OCBD, Yellow BB Crewneck Shetland, BB Flannel 3B sack blazer with patch pockets - side and breast, BB Royal Stewart trousers, J. Press Navy surcingle belt, BB circa 1992 cordovan tasel loafers, BB circa 1990 navy toggle coat, yellow BB cashmere scarf.

Off to See The Young Victoria at the Michigan Theater Christmas Night

Same attire as Brunch but with Bills Model 1 khakis substituting for the the Royal Stewarts


----------



## Calvin500

Nice, trip. Beard is looking good, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm not wearing anything interesting but here's my grandfather (center) and a couple of great-uncles sometime in the 1920s:


----------



## mcarthur

Pat,
That is a outstanding family heirloom


----------



## hbs midwest

*Feast of the Nativity*

Nothing terribly exciting today:
BB OCBD--blue
LLB dark tan twills--usual specs
LLB heavy moccasins
All under MTM black Byzantine/Slavic wool cassock and 
MTM gold/cream daVinci brocade subdeacon's Dalmatic and stole...

Changed into LLB navy poplin shorts, added BB Fair Isle lambswool vest for the remainder of the day.

Best wishes and prayers for a blessed, safe, and joyous Nativitytide (all 12 days!) to all of you!

Enjoy the the Season.:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## hbs midwest

mcarthur said:


> Pat,
> That is a outstanding family heirloom


Amen to that!:icon_smile_wink:

hbs


----------



## vwguy

We got a terrible rain/ice/slush storm on Christmas Eve so we went to Mass on Christmas Day instead.

LE tie, OCBD & khakis
JP Duffle
Bean mocs


----------



## hbs midwest

vwguy said:


> We got a terrible rain/ice/slush storm on Christmas Eve so we went to Mass on Christmas Day instead.
> 
> LE tie, OCBD & khakis
> JP Duffle
> Bean mocs


Glad to see the LLB footgear in evidence...Hope your Christmas season is good, weather notwithstanding...Hasn't it been *fun* this year?!

Take care--enjoy!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
FB belt
Zegna socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## cecil47

At the prep school holiday alumni party last eve.

BB navy 3/2 sack
BB OCBD
Tiebar bowtie in the school colors (go blue griffins!)
LE shetland vest
Unseen:
Cabela's chinos
Viccel maroon OTC
Sperry Rubber soled wingtips for the snow.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> At the prep school holiday alumni party last eve.
> 
> BB navy 3/2 sack
> BB OCBD
> Tiebar bowtie in the school colors (go blue griffins!)
> LE shetland vest
> Unseen:
> Cabela's chinos
> Viccel maroon OTC
> Sperry Rubber soled wingtips for the snow.


looking good for your 30th reunion


----------



## dchandler2

Happy holidays to all!


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> looking good for your 30th reunion


Thank you Uncle. The 30th reunion was actually this summer. Got so excited about it I'm now on the alum assoc board of directors! This was an all-classes holiday party.

As an aside, my college colors are also navy & white, so the striped ties, scarves, etc. work for both. Now that was planning!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti shearling
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
MB pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## Cardinals5

Lookin' good Calvin! Your wife's bows and ascots are great. You look completely comfortable with the ascot - I need to try one sometime soon (maybe when I place an order with The Cordial Churchman later in January :icon_smile_wink.


----------



## P Hudson

Dchandler2,

I really like those shoes. I usually consider broguing on the toes excessive, but that works IMO.


----------



## Trip English

My goodness Calvin! Ellie must be selling a lot of bow ties. You're becoming an aristocrat!


----------



## Calvin500

Cards -- thank you. I was thinking today that I've almost reached zero-self-consciousness with the ascot. But then I realized that I was self-conscious enough to be thinking about my relative lack of self-consciousness. I'm enjoying them. There really are plenty of occasions where they make sense for me. 

Trip -- she is, but I'm not! Everything's still pretty much thrifted.


----------



## dchandler2

P Hudson said:


> Dchandler2,
> 
> I really like those shoes. I usually consider broguing on the toes excessive, but that works IMO.


Thanks P Hudson,

One of my Christmas presents purchased from Pediwear.


----------



## Trip English

Alright, Calvin. I'll let it slide. But if I see a thrifted monocle I'll show no mercy!

Bad picture of me today, but I liked the combo:








RL cashmere cable knit sweater
RL dress shirt
BB bow tie 
J.Crew Legacy Blazer
(not pictured)
RL Rugby Slim Chinos
RL croc belt w/ monogrammed buckle
RL socks w/ ducks on them
Sperry AOs in dark brown


----------



## Cowtown

Well done Trip. 

That sweater is one of my favorites. Sadly, a moth decided he liked it as well and added a small hole. I am hopeful my tailor can repair.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel-coat
GB scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sky blue Shaggy Dog
BB white with small blue check OCBD
PRL khakis
Leatherman Ltd. Christmas wreath surcingle
BB red argyles
BB unlined shell penny loafers
Timex on a reverse household division strap from Press


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
NSF jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Wrenkin

White LE Hyde Park OCBD
Charcoal merino v-neck
Vintage camel SC, flap and patch pockets
J.Press blackwatch trousers
AE garner black single monks.

HSM charcoal birdseye tweed overcoat
Chester Jefferies cape gloves.


----------



## Reds & Tops

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sky blue Shaggy Dog
> BB white with small blue check OCBD
> PRL khakis
> Leatherman Ltd. Christmas wreath surcingle
> BB red argyles
> BB unlined shell penny loafers
> Timex on a reverse household division strap from Press


AS, you need to break out the camera.


----------



## Henry346

Heading to my friend's birthday party... 

BB chocolate Corduroys 
BB red gingham OCBD
PRL Navy/blackish blue shetland with angora rabbit fur
VV custom citigroup lime green bow tie (haha)
Red and navy RL argyle socks
AE Parklands

No watch but I have a Blackberry bold:teacha:


----------



## hillcityjosh

Bargain shopping time!

Eddie Bauer jeans, bought Saturday at Outlet store for $14.99.
SmartWool socks, bought at factory store for about $3.00.
LLB gumshoes, thrifted just last night for $2.50!
Viyella shirt, thrifted last month for $3.69 at Goodwill! :icon_smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel-coat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Burberry cologne


----------



## rgrossicone

Well, this decade started with a 22 year old kid whose only sartorial questions were whether or not to wear sneakers or flip flops with my Abercrombie jeans. Now I'm an old man who only wears flip flops on the beach. I have less hair on my head, and more on my face. Now I'm not the kid, I have kids. I'm out of my parents house and have my own. I wonder what the next decade will bring?

A fairly trad New Year's Eve, with my all-American beagle...watching Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes films DVRed on AMC, chinese takeaway, and the Rangers vs Canes. I know its not the bling that some of you are used to, but I did enjoy a pretty nice single malt tonight, and considering what my measly income gets me in my closets, a $75 bottle of Scotch is a big deal...

Awoke to this:









Wore this:









































Happy New Year Everybody!









*Specifics:
Coat Paul Stuart
Sweater JCrew Cashmere Blend
JPress OCBD
JCrew Jeans
PRL Ski Socks
LLBean Blucher Mocs​*


----------



## CMDC

Nice Scotch. Great dog.


----------



## mcarthur

Happy New Year


----------



## mcarthur

whiskey lhs
argyles otc


----------



## cecil47

rgrossicone said:


> I wonder what the next decade will bring?
> 
> A fairly trad New Year's Eve, with my all-American beagle...watching Basil Rathbone Sherlock Holmes films DVRed on AMC, chinese takeaway, and the Rangers vs Canes. I know its not the bling that some of you are used to, but I did enjoy a pretty nice single malt tonight, and considering what my measly income gets me in my closets, a $75 bottle of Scotch is a big deal...


The next 10 years will bring great things, I think. Your NYE sounds great (and a $75 bottle of scotch is a HUGE deal to me, even as much as I enjoy it).

Happy new year everyone!

Sorry for the poor photo, didn't get any glamour shots last eve!

Shawl lapel dinner jacket
Black silk bow
Black silk cummerbund
10 fold shirt with silver studs
unseen:
Flat front trousers
Suede pumps


----------



## vwguy

My friend Eric, his son Colin and I w/ our homage to the Mean Street Posse from WWF fame 










Brian


----------



## JayJay

rgrossicone said:


>


I like this look a lot, and the Paul Stuart coat is terrific. Nice dog.


----------



## boatshoe

Went down to the beach at noon to watch the "polar bears" back home on LI.










That flying object is a wreath the bears threw in the water.










No full body picture today.

LL Bean boots
BB corduroys
LL Bean medium blue chamois
BB duffel coat
absurd pink pom pom hat


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
NM pocket-square
NM scarf
NM gloves
RLP hoodie
Menichetti cords
NM belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks JJ, Polar Bears are nuts, my NYD was more sedate.

New Year's Day at gramma and papa's...


















*Specifics
JCrew Cap
Vintage Tweed Sportcoat
BR Cotton Sweater
A&F Flannel Shirt
Bills M3 Khakis
Alden for JCrew Whiskey Longwings
MCFC Scarf (Mancini-like)​*


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Reds & Tops said:


> AS, you need to break out the camera.


I've been living out of that sky blue shaggy dog... and jeans... this winter break. 
I'll work on getting photos up. It has been a while since I've posted any...

I might as well add:
(from last night)
BB Ecru must-iron OCBD
JP sky blue Shaggy Dog
Leatherman Ltd for JP Lacrosse surcingle
RLP khakis
Timex on Central #1
Pantharella navy cotton socks with golf clubs
BB unlined shell penny


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


>


One button undone is definately the way to go!!

Two is just too much!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

vwguy said:


> My friend Eric, his son Colin and I w/ our homage to the Mean Street Posse from WWF fame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Very Cute!!

But you there, on the left, tuck in that shirt!!


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img63.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo140l.jpg
https://img705.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo141r.jpg


----------



## Reds & Tops

boatshoe said:


> Went down to the beach at noon to watch the "polar bears" back home on LI.
> 
> That flying object is a wreath the bears threw in the water.
> 
> No full body picture today.
> 
> LL Bean boots
> BB corduroys
> LL Bean medium blue chamois
> BB duffel coat
> absurd pink pom pom hat


We need to see the hat, to determine its true level of absurdity.


----------



## rgrossicone

Feeling kinda tweedy in this Arctic chill:










































Forgive the hair...:blush:

*Specifics
Overcoat Vintage Tweed
3 Piece Suit Vintage Tweed
Wool Tie from B&S
Square RT
OCBD BBBF
Boots Trickers
Scarf MCFC
No Name Hat (gotsa do what you gotsa do to keep warm)
High Temp 29F...I know nothing for you Canucks, but we're used to milder temps here in Gotham...we'll see whose tougher though tomorrow night...I predict USA 6 Canada 4...as for the big boys in the Olympics...that one's all yours :violin:​*


----------



## KCKclassic

nice tweeds Rob.......i have a pair of trousers almost identical to the suit. But 29 degrees? Get over it. Here in KC it isn't forcast to top 25 for the next week. All of 11 degrees today. At these temperatures, I don't really care what I look like, only that I avoid frostbite!


----------



## stewartu

rgrossicone said:


> Feeling kinda tweedy in this Arctic chill:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that suit Ranger. I was looking back through old WAYW threads recently and I would like to compliment you on your sartorial evolution. Great style, nicely done. I hope the new year brings you great things.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Stewart


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks guys^^:icon_study::icon_study:

As for today...more English Trad than anything else:

Freezing again...just cold enough to watch the US beat Canada at the World Juniors :devil:

Loving the suit...glad no one bit when I posted it for sale...will take it off the B&S Market asap.










































*Specifics
Turnbull and Asser Tweed Suit
Bespoke Shirt and Tie Ercoles
RT Square
Alden for JCrew Whiskey Longwings
Vintage Lord and Taylor Overcoat
Drakes of London Scarf
Bailey Hat​*


----------



## rgrossicone

KCKclassic said:


> nice tweeds Rob.......i have a pair of trousers almost identical to the suit. But 29 degrees? Get over it. Here in KC it isn't forcast to top 25 for the next week. All of 11 degrees today. At these temperatures, I don't really care what I look like, only that I avoid frostbite!


I heard...i don't envy the mid-west for its weather...thats for sure...too darn hot in the summer, too darn cold come l'hiver.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## AdamsSutherland

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle,

I like your bow/PS.

Hermes?


----------



## Beefeater

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks guys^^:icon_study::icon_study:
> 
> As for today...more English Trad than anything else:
> 
> Freezing again...just cold enough to watch the US beat Canada at the World Juniors :devil:
> 
> Loving the suit...glad no one bit when I posted it for sale...will take it off the B&S Market asap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splendid looks, RG, and great looking tweeds as well by the way. Keep fighting the good fight.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Esteban


----------



## Bermuda

I'm a teacher as well...but would never wear a suit that loud in school! I commend you on your sartorial bravery! It would definitely be non stop suit comments if I wore that


----------



## Jovan

Trim that beard, ya filthy hippie! 

I must admit the fabric isn't my cup of tea and neither are paisley neckties in general (I know, I know!) but you carry it off as best as anyone can.


----------



## mjo_1

From a wedding last Saturday. I was jokingly referred to as 'Senator' on more than one occasion...Must be somewhat of a good sign lol.









Brooks 1818 Madison navy stripe suit
Brooks pinpoint BD shirt
J Crew repp tie
Allen Edmonds Strand, Dark brown

Best,

Michael


----------



## rgrossicone

Beefeater said:


> Splendid looks, RG, and great looking tweeds as well by the way. Keep fighting the good fight.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Esteban


Cheers E



Bermuda said:


> I'm a teacher as well...but would never wear a suit that loud in school! I commend you on your sartorial bravery! It would definitely be non stop suit comments if I wore that


If you think the suits loud, you should watch one of my classes! I'm the nutty professor..costumes, accents, standing on the tables, singing and sometimes dancing. Its almost expected now.



Jovan said:


> Trim that beard, ya filthy hippie!
> 
> I must admit the fabric isn't my cup of tea and neither are paisley neckties in general (I know, I know!) but you carry it off as best as anyone can.


Thanks J! Beard is here until we get a new contract..may end up looking like a local rabbi...but I've said it, so now I gotta do it!


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> I like your bow/PS.
> 
> Hermes?


thank you
ps and bow tie are hermes


----------



## K Street

mjo_1 said:


> I was jokingly referred to as 'Senator' on more than one occasion...Must be somewhat of a good sign lol.


You get used to it. :icon_smile:


----------



## griz

mcarthur, I like how the color of the bow tie softens the severity of the suit. Maybe it's just me, but I would shorten the tie a bit. It comes out a bit wide for my taste.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mjo_1 said:


> From a wedding last Saturday. I was jokingly referred to as 'Senator' on more than one occasion...Must be somewhat of a good sign lol.


HA!!

Around DC I only got confused for a Drug rep or a stinking lawyer!! 

Move camara to the right please. :icon_smile:


----------



## chiamdream

rgrossicone: truly impressive.


----------



## CMDC

Club Room from Macy's Argyle wool sweater
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
JCrew cords
Bass mocs


----------



## Jovan

mjo_1 said:


> From a wedding last Saturday. I was jokingly referred to as 'Senator' on more than one occasion...Must be somewhat of a good sign lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 1818 Madison navy stripe suit
> Brooks pinpoint BD shirt
> J Crew repp tie
> Allen Edmonds Strand, Dark brown
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


You look great and carry off the Brooks Brothers well. A white pocket square would have made it even better.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Mom said: Always turn your pocket square toward the lens


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks everyone for the kind words. That suit is my first very nice one, and it has certainly spoiled me! Now I'm looking for summer interships to provide both an excuse and financial means for another (in addition to experience, of course, but new clothes sweeten the deal). I'll admit that I own a grand total of zero pocket squares...I need to get on that!

Best,

Michael


----------



## Coleman

Get thyself to kentwang.com! Amazing hand-rolled PSs at great prices. I bought one with some gifted X-Mas monies, and it is superb (and he's a friend of the forum).


----------



## Jovan

Seconded. This is the one you want to start with: https://www.kentwang.com/white.html

I wear it almost every time I have on a suit.


----------



## Patrick06790

I have many Wang items, he's got great stuff at reasonable prices.

None are on display here, though


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I like the fly tie and fair isle socks!!


----------



## dandypauper

rgrossicone said:


> Beard is here until we get a new contract..may end up looking like a local rabbi...


I _am_ a local rabbi and have managed to keep the beard pretty short. I am afraid if I trim it any closer, I may end up looking like a local public school teacher...










2-btn sack jacket (my favorite) by "Arnold Palmer Executive Collection"
white OCBD: JCrew outlet
knit tie: JCrew
gray wool fedora: zara. believe it.

(unseen) Levi's selvedge 501s, becoming too short; brown leather boot/hightop kinda things.

This, of course, was after removing the gray overcoat, leather gloves and multi-colored scarf.


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


>


Sharp looking tweed, Patrick - and love the fly fishing emblematic!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne


----------



## PeterSawatzky

dandypauper said:


>












Bogie...


----------



## Cardinals5

PRL shirt (no horsey or chest pocket)
Hickey Freeman for Zachary brown flannel herringbone suit
Pendleton wool tie
LE belt
no name chocolate brown longwings
Rodex of London car coat


----------



## mcarthur

MTM suit
RLP BD
H-necktie and PS
BB braces


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack charcoal flannel jacket
JPress pinpoint shirt
JCrew silk knit tie
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## dandypauper

CMDC

Nice tie! Is that the same one I'm wearing above? Yours appears in the photo to be a brighter, lighter red; mine is kind of burgundy but perhaps they're the same and the lighting is what accounts for the apparent difference. Looking good!

MC


----------



## dandypauper

PeterSawatzky said:


> Bogie...


Wow! If ever there was an undeservedly complimentary comparison...

Here's lookin at you, kid
MC


----------



## CMDC

I'm sure it is the same tie. Just got mine a few weeks ago when they finally discounted it.


----------



## Jovan

dandypauper said:


> I _am_ a local rabbi and have managed to keep the beard pretty short. I am afraid if I trim it any closer, I may end up looking like a local public school teacher...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2-btn sack jacket (my favorite) by "Arnold Palmer Executive Collection"
> white OCBD: JCrew outlet
> knit tie: JCrew
> gray wool fedora: zara. believe it.
> 
> (unseen) Levi's selvedge 501s, becoming too short; brown leather boot/hightop kinda things.
> 
> This, of course, was after removing the gray overcoat, leather gloves and multi-colored scarf.


You know, I like that picture and everything sounded great... right up to the jeans! I suppose that's where we differ. I would have gone for flannels and longwings.

Otherwise, you have a great '60s vibe going on with the short button down, narrow knit tie, and fedora.



Cardinals5 said:


> PRL shirt (no horsey or chest pocket)
> Hickey Freeman for Zachary brown flannel herringbone suit
> Pendleton wool tie
> LE belt
> no name chocolate brown longwings
> Rodex of London car coat


Well put together, but again the trousers look rather wide at the bottom.


----------



## BrooklynFlaneur

I don't think this is Bogie. Looks like the equally cool Jean-Paul Belmondo.



PeterSawatzky said:


> Bogie...


----------



## Danny

BrooklynFlaneur said:


> I don't think this is Bogie. Looks like the equally cool Jean-Paul Belmondo.


Yep, from Breathless I believe. Although to be fair he [his character Michel] is trying to look like a tough American movie star here.


----------



## BrooklynFlaneur

I believe you're correct. I haven't seen the movie in quite some time, but I remember reading somewhere that Belmondo aped Bogart's mannerisms for the role.

Considering the mix-up, I think it's safe to say he succeeded brilliantly!



Danny said:


> Yep, from Breathless I believe. Although to be fair he [his character Michel] is trying to look like a tough American movie star here.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Indeed, Belmondo's character idolized Bogart. "Bogie..." was a quote from Breathless.


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> Well put together, but again the trousers look rather wide at the bottom.


Thanks Jovan.

I think it's just the nature of many of the kinds of trousers I purchase (vintage) that all have openings of around 20" and I'm pretty satisfied with the look. I know that many "trad" suits have a slight taper to the ankle, and I like that look on others, but just can't bring myself to have all my trousers tapered. I'll just claim the 20" trouser opening as my signature style


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ No leg opening is too big for gunboats. You're good.

I tend to match my shoes to the size of the leg opening. Pennies don't go with Bills M1s, and gunboats don't go with my tapered M2's or J. Crew chinos.


----------



## rgrossicone

Jacket may look short, but its a regular...just the angle of the photo.

*Specifics
OC T&A
SC PRL
PS KW
Tie Drakes of London
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Trousers HF
Shoes Alden #8 Cordo Chukka​*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Brioni penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual today





BB tattersall shirt
Alan Paine sweater vest
BB brown/black herringbone 3/2 sack
linen ps
Corbin for Rush Wilson "Spicebox Corduroy" trousers with side adjusters
BB argyles
Alden All-Weather-Walkers


----------



## Corcovado

dark olive/forest tweed sportcoat
burgundy oxford stripe OCBD
A&S tie
Bills M2 khakis
Clarks walking shoes


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Casual today
> 
> BB tattersall shirt
> Alan Paine sweater vest
> BB brown/black herringbone 3/2 sack
> linen ps
> Corbin for Rush Wilson "Spicebox Corduroy" trousers with side adjusters
> BB argyles
> Alden All-Weather-Walkers


looking good


----------



## Bruce Wayne

I'm a 21 year old college student who dresses somewhat tradly IMO.
Please tell me what you think.

Monday:
Light gray LE Shetland (handed down from Dad)
Brown, gray, and burgundy plaid PRL flannel shirt (handed down from Dad)
Levi's 505's

Yesterday:
Dark green Nautica sueded cotton crew neck sweatshirt
Blue PRL OCBD
Levi's 505's

Today:
Green, navy, red, and white plaid Gant Viyella shirt (handed down from Dad)
Grey Target Mossimo thermal crew neck
Levi's 505's


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
Varvatos cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## cecil47

Sorry for the horrible pic:
B2 3/2 navy sack
JAB ecru OCBD ($10 at one of the sales)
LE tie
LE bandana print silk PS
unseen:
Cabela's Huntsman chinos
LE socks
Florsheim saddles


----------



## dandypauper

Jovan said:


> I would have gone for flannels and longwings.


Thanks, Jovan. I had actually been wearing gray flannels and #8 royal imperials for most of the day, but decided to put on jeans for the couple of bar parties I was going to. Perhaps my neighbors can tell you about Freddy's...



BrooklynFlaneur said:


> I don't think this is Bogie. Looks like the equally cool Jean-Paul Belmondo.


Neighbor, I'll take it!


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> looking good


Thanks, Uncle Mac


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bruce Wayne said:


> I'm a 21 year old college student who dresses somewhat tradly IMO.
> Please tell me what you think.


Sounds good, just don't know if it looks good!!


----------



## Cardinals5

H.A. & E. Smith (made in England) bow
vintage Hathaway pinpoint ocbd
BB flannel 3/2 sack (sleeves a bit long on purpose)
Berle dress chinos
Coach belt
J&M Aristocrafts
tried this odd vest, but it turned out too short for these trousers.


----------



## Coleman

^That vest really makes the outfit pop. Too bad it was too short.

Even without the vest, you are a very well dressed fella, as usual.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> H.A. & E. Smith (made in England) bow
> vintage Hathaway pinpoint ocbd
> BB flannel 3/2 sack (sleeves a bit long on purpose)
> Berle dress chinos
> Coach belt
> J&M Aristocrafts
> tried this odd vest, but it turned out too short for these trousers.


you are on a roll. keep it up


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^That vest really makes the outfit pop. Too bad it was too short.
> 
> Even without the vest, you are a very well dressed fella, as usual.





mcarthur said:


> you are on a roll. keep it up


Thanks fellas!

The relationship between vest length and the rise of trousers seems to be something I haven't quite figured out perfectly yet and have to try each vest with different trou. No doubt wearing braces more often would help, but then this particular pair of berles would be too short.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Sport Coat BB Camel Hair 3x2
Shirt Bespoke Ercoles
Tie JPress
Square RT
Trousers Bespoke Ercoles
Shoes Hanover #8 LWB​*


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP shirt
Valentini cords
DeVecchi belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, rgrossicone! I wish I could find up with interesting ties to wear with similar jackets. I always seem to wear a solid knit tie with my houndstooth. It's nice, but a little variety wouldn't hurt me. All in all, that's a nice outfit.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thanks Sir C! I found myself with the same dilemma and through making a great many mistakes I've found a handful of non-solids that i can wear with the houndstooth and checks.


----------



## cecil47

Calvin Klein 3/2 sportcoat
B2 OCBD
Tiebar paisley bow
Tiebar PS
Unseen:
Cabela's Huntsman chinos (these are a favorite, on sale for $16)
LE socks
Florsheim Outdoorsman kilties


----------



## mcarthur

^^good looking attire


----------



## AlanC

Partridge quilted vest
Byford lambswool cardigan
Guy Rover shirt
Brooks Brothers Makers tie (vintage, block letter label)
PRL belt
PRL gabs
Nagrani socks
EG Banbury


----------



## eagle2250

^^
AlanC: You have nailed it with this one...a great look! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

Working at home today

LE gray/white uni stripe obcd
Macy's cardigan
LE chamois-lined chinos
Target otc cotton argyles
Sebago campsides


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Working at home today
> 
> LE gray/white uni stripe obcd
> Macy's cardigan
> LE chamois-lined chinos
> Target otc cotton argyles
> Sebago campsides


An amazing look at a reasonable budget!!


----------



## CMDC

JPress shaggy dog
Green unistripe ocbd
LE khakis
Bass mocs


----------



## Coleman

I feel I finally accomplished a complimentary outfit around the yellow OCBD, so I thought I'd post it here for others---like me---who find it the hardest OCBD to pair (sorry, no pics):

light brown and gray 3/2.5 Harris Tweed sack
yellow BB OCBD
green (dark olive) wool knit tie
mid-gray LE Year Rounder trousers
navy with yellow, light blue, and green J. Crew argyles
brown pebble-grain longwings
Timex Camper on a green (dark olive) grosgrain


----------



## Brownshoe

rgrossicone is my favorite these days...all great looks, terrific


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> ^^good looking attire


Thank you Uncle.

@Cardinal5, that cardigan is great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani coat
PS scarf
NM gloves
NM cardigan
Brioni shirt
RR jeans
FB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
Accents d'arômes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Not sure if there was enough contrast between the jacket and trousers. Button on the collar broke off as well...one of those daysic12337:


----------



## hbs midwest

Been living in sweaters, jeans/twills, and knit shirts--nothing terribly exciting...

PRL mesh polo--white
LE shetland crewneck (1987 vintage; made in the UK)--garnet heather
LLB khakis
PRL golf socks--navy
Gokey/Orvis mocs
Schneider loden jagermantl

Semi-retirement isn't so bad, after all...

Enjoy tomorrow and the weekend, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## cecil47

Another horrible photo!
LLB insulated 3/2 tweed jacket ( I really like this for colder weather, and I think the lapels roll much nicer than the newer ones)
JAB blue university stripe OCBD (not that you can tell!)
LE plaid tie
unseen:
Chinos
Chukkas


----------



## Cardinals5

BB ecru pinpoint OCBD
Polar Bear emblematic
Trafalgar braces
Southwick 2B darted sport coat
BB charcoal flannels
BB charcoal otc
Florsheim LWBs - corrected grain, made in India


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Cardinal,

Nice work pairing that tie to the tweed. 

Everyone's been showing good looks recently. Keep it up!


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


>


looking good. how was dinner?


----------



## mcarthur

Card,
I like your attire


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


> looking good. how was dinner?


I was actually waiting for Chinese takeout from next door. I can't afford The Boathouse.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> I was actually waiting for Chinese takeout from next door. I can't afford The Boathouse.


Shrimp and scallops in garlic sauce??

My favorite!!


----------



## Jazzer

rgrossicone said:


>


:teacha:I always notice your posts, *rgrossicone, *and I think this is the best one so far. I like the collar, tie (and tie knot), looser fit of the jacket, and trouser fit and cuffs. Nice!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
Dsquared jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## Patrick06790

Here I am practicing my Bold Statesman look.

Press suit, LE shirt, Ben Silver tie, AEs.


----------



## Cardinals5

LLB light blue uni stripe ocbd
Gilbert & Lodge lambswool sweater vest
PRL olive chinos
Grenson suede wingtips (trying bals with a casual look today)
Four Climes (Baracuta) G9


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Here I am practicing my Bold Statesman look.
> 
> Press suit, LE shirt, Ben Silver tie, AEs.


I like your attire


----------



## dshell

Patrick06790 said:


> Here I am practicing my Bold Statesman look.
> 
> Press suit, LE shirt, Ben Silver tie, AEs.


Could be straight out of The Curriculum. Nice threads.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
BC sweater
Theory pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Omega watch


----------



## cecil47

Played hookie from work yesterday for duck & goose hunting yesterday

Can't see what I'm wearing? I guess that's the point!

Clown feet.


----------



## mcarthur

^^ did you bring home any dinner?


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> ^^ did you bring home any dinner?


Lots of traveling ducks and snow geese waaay up high, but few looking to set down. Lots of sandhill cranes in low, but they're out of season. VERY slow day made instantly better when one small group of Canada geese came in low to check out the decoys. We took 3 (1 each). The annual limit here on dark geese is 2, so I'm halfway there.


----------



## rgrossicone

Jazzer said:


> :teacha:I always notice your posts, *rgrossicone, *and I think this is the best one so far. I like the collar, tie (and tie knot), looser fit of the jacket, and trouser fit and cuffs. Nice!


Thanks Jazzer! I'm prob not as much pure trad as a lot of the posters, but I like to think I add a bit of a Bk/urban twist to it.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Allegri jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Armani cologne
GP watch


----------



## TMMKC

Looking good, rgrossicone and Patrick!


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday Outfit and a few from last week*


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## hbs midwest

Have been in the polo/turtleneck/Shetland mode as of late--nothing exciting.
However, the 17-year-old pulled this off for a pre-school breakfast club meeting last Friday (Jan 15):
BB OCBD--blue university stripe 
BB bow--gold "Kennedy" stripes on navy
BB lambswool rib-knit V-neck pullover vest--charcoal (1980s vintage)
LE khakis--pleated, minimum break
Generic navy crew socks
LLB heavy-duty boat mocs (he loves 'em)
LE school uniform blazer--navy
PS--linen/cotton, butter yellow (borrowed from Dad)
Sterlingwear Authentic peacoat--black (a crowd-pleaser)
Black coachman's cap
Walking stick
The club is sponsored by one of his school's English teachers; dedicated to the appreciation of the works of P.G. Wodehouse (Jeeves & Wooster)...:icon_smile_big:

Have a great week, all!

hbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Ever jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
RLPL pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

hbs,
have a good week!


----------



## RileyDee

*First WAYWT*










RLBL OCBD Pink
BR Navy Cashmere V neck
Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
J Crew + Vintage Buckle
Gap Slimfit Chino
Vintage Saddles
Ghurka No. 5 Bag
American Optics


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


>


Sharp look, Uncle - love the hat.


----------



## Cardinals5

RileyDee said:


> RLBL OCBD Pink
> BR Navy Cashmere V neck
> Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
> J Crew + Vintage Buckle
> Gap Slimfit Chino
> Vintage Saddles
> Ghurka No. 5 Bag
> American Optics


Welcome, RD - a very nice outfit and love the Gkhurka bag. The only thing I might change is the length of your trousers, which appear a bit too long.


----------



## mcarthur

RileyDee said:


> RLBL OCBD Pink
> BR Navy Cashmere V neck
> Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
> J Crew + Vintage Buckle
> Gap Slimfit Chino
> Vintage Saddles
> Ghurka No. 5 Bag
> American Optics


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Sharp look, Uncle - love the hat.


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

-- No tie day --

Austin Reed green herringbone with wide lapels (fabric by Ballantyne)
Sero pinpoint ocbd
Country Road shetland sweater vest
Bills M1
Coach belt
no-name argyles
John Ward NST


----------



## DocHolliday




----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth jacket
BB ocbd
No brand knit tie
LE wool trousers
Dexter longwings


----------



## kitonbrioni

RR jacket
BR scarf
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed Tweed
Concord watch


----------



## KCKclassic

DocHolliday said:


>


This is just fantastic. I'm in love with the vest in particular. Kudos on this Doc, but you always deserve them


----------



## Cardinals5

BB ocbd
Brookstweed 2B
Royal Knight rep
Arthur Winer green flannels
Coach belt
Hanover LB Sheppard shell LWBs


----------



## Coleman

Great turn-outs the last couple days, gents! Doc, Cardinals, Uncle Mac, CMDC, all looking great.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
With today's attire, you have achieved a classic look Cardinals5!


----------



## RileyDee

Vintage Cord Jacket
Lands End Sweater
J Crew Plaid Shirt
Guess Watch
Gap Selvedge
L.L. Bean Mocs
Gokey Bag
Ray Ban

Thanks for the warm welcome and the constructive comments.


----------



## chiamdream

Seminar today...

















Jacket: Banana Republic
Shirt: J.Crew
Tie: J.Press for Yale Urology Club
Chinos: J.Crew
Shoes: Vintage Brooks Bros. longwings


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> With today's attire, you have achieved a classic look Cardinals5!


i agree


----------



## CMDC

Polo University Club dark green blazer
BB ocbd
Robert Talbot Argyle and Sutherland
LE khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Great turn-outs the last couple days, gents! Doc, Cardinals, Uncle Mac, CMDC, all looking great.


Thanks Coleman



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> With today's attire, you have achieved a classic look Cardinals5!


An honor to receive your compliment



mcarthur said:


> i agree


Yours too



CMDC said:


> Polo University Club dark green blazer
> BB ocbd
> Robert Talbot Argyle and Sutherland
> LE khakis
> Weejuns


Very sharp CMDC - I considered the BB version of that tie today, but went in another direction - it's a classic.


----------



## bluemagic




----------



## WouldaShoulda

chiamdream said:


> Tie: J.Press for Yale Urology Club
> 
> Shoes: Vintage Brooks Bros. longwings


1) That's quite a conversation starter!!

2) Bring them back!!


----------



## Jovan

chiamdream said:


> Seminar today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Banana Republic
> Shirt: J.Crew
> Tie: J.Press for Yale Urology Club
> Chinos: J.Crew
> Shoes: Vintage Brooks Bros. longwings


:aportnoy:


----------



## C. Sharp

I saw one of those ties on e-bay. Made me smile, thought it was funny. I guess it is what Paul Winston calls 'the inner sixth grader' in me. I am sure the club promotes good health and does meaningful work. :icon_smile:



WouldaShoulda said:


> 1) That's quite a conversation starter!!
> 
> 2) Bring them back!!


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks, guys - the tie was an eBay score, I had to have it, despite no connection to speak of to either Yale or urology.


----------



## Cardinals5

RileyDee said:


>


Great, relaxed look RD - especially like the yellowish (I assume) cord jacket playing off the shirt and the laces of the shoes.


----------



## chiamdream

Bluemagic - are those LL Bean bluchers? From what I can tell, they look great. Good fit on the jeans, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Brioni polo
Prada pant
Kleinberg belt
JB socks
Ferragamo boots
AOS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## RileyDee

Cardinals5 said:


> Great, relaxed look RD - especially like the yellowish (I assume) cord jacket playing off the shirt and the laces of the shoes.


Cardinals5: Thank you and your shell LWB's are awesome!

DocHolliday: superlative combination

Chaimdream: Great textures


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Welcome back BlueMagic. Haven't seen you around here in a while. 

Hope all is well.


----------



## AlanC

RileyDee said:


> J Crew + Vintage Buckle
> 
> Ghurka No. 5 Bag


_Very_ nice on the buckle and bag.


----------



## WindsorNot

A few last hurrahs before the weather approaches surface-of-the-sun hot in Texas.


----------



## hbs midwest

CMDC said:


> Polo University Club dark green blazer
> BB ocbd
> Robert Talbot Argyle and Sutherland
> LE khakis
> Weejuns


Doesn't get much more classic than this! Nice ensembles, gentlemen.

Career fair today:
JPress 3/2 suit--navy worsted
BB OCBD--white
BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/Kenya red/corn gold)
Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
generic navy socks
AE Cambridge wingtip bals--shell Cordovan (1990s vintage)
PS--white linen
Schneider loden jagemantl over everything

Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Doesn't get much more classic than this! Nice ensembles, gentlemen.
> 
> Career fair today:
> JPress 3/2 suit--navy worsted
> BB OCBD--white
> BS regt--Royal Army Medical Corps (navy/Kenya red/corn gold)
> Bass cordo/oxblood leather belt
> generic navy socks
> AE Cambridge wingtip bals--shell Cordovan (1990s vintage)
> PS--white linen
> Schneider loden jagemantl over everything
> 
> Enjoy the pentultimate workday, all!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


good luck!


----------



## CMDC

Old Navy undarted 2 button herringbone jacket
BB unistripe ocbd
LE repp
JCrew khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Patrick06790

*Solid*


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
LP sweater
JV pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## RileyDee

Vintage Pendleton S button Sportcoat
Merona Wool V neck
Old Navy Tattersal
Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
BR Jeans
E.T. Wright Chukkas
Property of&#8230; Bag
$5 Truckstop tortoise shell Rayban knockoffs

*AlanC:* Thank you. I must admit that I sought out the belt after I saw your version on a SF post.


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick 3/2 (slim) sack stripe suit
BB forward point shirt
Rooster lambswool tie
Coach belt
Florsheim wingtips (my oldest shoes, 17-18 years old)
Burberrys' tan trench (unpictured)


----------



## chiamdream

Just trying to get my post count up...

















Blazer: Brooks 3/2 sack
Shirt: J.Crew
Tie: My father's MIT tie from The Coop in Cambridge
Flannels: LL Bean
Shoes: Bostonian captoes


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinal, I really like your tie bar.

I'm looking for something very similar (just a plain silver clip), and the option I've found so far is this Tiffany one for $75. Not too bad of a deal all things considered (it's less than the J.Crew one!), but it still seems like there must be a market for a < $50 silver tie bar (everything I find at the department stores is overadorned and decidedly not trad).


----------



## Dr.Watson

^ Chiamdream, check some antique stores. The ones near me have mounds of men's tie bars, collar pins, etc, generally for no more than $1 or $2, and often in excellent condition. Oddly, I have yet to find a plain silver bar like one your looking for, but you may have better luck.


Edit: Its probably not that odd, considering that silver tarnishes. . .  oh well, you still might get lucky.


----------



## CMDC

Southwick 3/2 sack suit
JPress blue check pinpoint ocbd
JPress foulard tie
Gunboats


----------



## Wrenkin

chiamdream said:


> Cardinal, I really like your tie bar.
> 
> I'm looking for something very similar (just a plain silver clip), and the option I've found so far is this Tiffany one for $75. Not too bad of a deal all things considered (it's less than the J.Crew one!), but it still seems like there must be a market for a < $50 silver tie bar (everything I find at the department stores is overadorned and decidedly not trad).


You want this one:


----------



## chiamdream

^ much obliged!


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Cardinal, I really like your tie bar.
> 
> I'm looking for something very similar (just a plain silver clip), and the option I've found so far is this Tiffany one for $75. Not too bad of a deal all things considered (it's less than the J.Crew one!), but it still seems like there must be a market for a < $50 silver tie bar (everything I find at the department stores is overadorned and decidedly not trad).


I wear this same bar every time I wear a tie - it's a plain fake silver one I purchased at - wait for it - Steinmart for $6.00. Oddly enough, Steinmart carries very cheap accessories - simple tie bars, tie clips, cufflinks, pocket squares - all for under $20.00 that look decent enough for what they are.


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Blazer: Brooks 3/2 sack


Throw a white linen pocket square into that breast patch pocket to show the pocket off :aportnoy: I love a 3 patch pocket blazer.


----------



## Jack1425

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick.. Classic and awesome.. I am seriously loving the combo.. Consider the look copied!! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## AlanC

RD, you're kickin' it with the casual looks, and on a budget, too. I love your bag collection.



RileyDee said:


> https://i659.photobucket.com/albums/uu317/ebayrileydee/WAYWT012110aaacCollage.jpg
> 
> Vintage Pendleton S button Sportcoat
> Merona Wool V neck
> Old Navy Tattersal
> Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
> BR Jeans
> E.T. Wright Chukkas
> Property of&#8230; Bag
> $5 Truckstop tortoise shell Rayban knockoffs
> 
> *AlanC:* Thank you. I must admit that I sought out the belt after I saw your version on a SF post.


No wonder I liked it! :biggrin2:


----------



## Saltydog

3/2 Brroks Brothers Navy Sack Blazer
Pink Brooks Brothers to be ironed pinpoint BD.
Regimental tie from Huntinton
British Tan Chinos fom Tommy Hilfiger
Bass Weegan Penny Loafers (Burgandy)*

*Wore on TV to do editorial commentary...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Borrelli pant
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
NM monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

chiamdream said:


> Just trying to get my post count up...


How do you do it? You manage to look so... _cool_ while wearing a coat and tie, something I can't manage.

Great suit and shoes, but those trouser legs need to be let down at least half an inch.


----------



## cecil47

Snowy blustery day. Work in the AM and then off to "eat club" tonight. Rhone valley theme for the grub. Yum.

LLB insulated tweed sportcoat
LE vest
BG univ stripe shirt w/ fancy placket
Cabela's chinos
TO Dey Chukkas


----------



## chiamdream

Jovan said:


> How do you do it? You manage to look so... _cool_ while wearing a coat and tie, something I can't manage.


High praise! It helps that I'm in no way required to dress this way for work, so I only bother when the spirit moves me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Lucchese boots
DV cologne
GP watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> Great suit and shoes, but those trouser legs need to be let down at least half an inch.


Thanks, Jovan - I've been trying to be more conscious of my inseam lengths since I first started posting here, but I've come to the realization - just today after your comment - that I think part of the problem is the angle of my camera.

Here's the exact same trousers from ground level.

https://img36.imageshack.us/i/gykjghjk005.jpg/

From a lower table (contrast adjusted to make it easier to see)

General opinions?


----------



## Reds & Tops

I'm with you on the length Cardinals - that's how I prefer my break for dress trousers. You get a little flash of the sock with each step. 

On casual pants I don't mind a little more break.


----------



## Trip English

chiamdream said:


> Just trying to get my post count up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Brooks 3/2 sack
> Shirt: J.Crew
> Tie: My father's MIT tie from The Coop in Cambridge
> Flannels: LL Bean
> Shoes: Bostonian captoes


Might I ask if that's the current BB sack or a vintage model?


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Jovan - I've been trying to be more conscious of my inseam lengths since I first started posting here, but I've come to the realization - just today after your comment - that I think part of the problem is the angle of my camera.
> 
> Here's the exact same trousers from ground level.
> 
> https://img36.imageshack.us/i/gykjghjk005.jpg/
> 
> From a lower table (contrast adjusted to make it easier to see)
> 
> General opinions?


I would go for a little more break on the suit trousers


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual Sunday

Cox Moore (Made in England) charcoal lambswool cardigan
BB cotton flannel casual bd
Corbin for Rush Wilson chocolate wide-wale cords
Walk-Over All-Weather-Walkers (crepe sole)


----------



## RileyDee

*Yesterday off to the university library*

Jacket :BB 3/2 Herringbone 
Sweater : Express Pima Cotton 
Shirt: Lands' End Plaid
Watch: Timex + Grossgrain
Pants: J Crew Chino 
Socks: HUE red socks
Shoes: Hanover L.B.Sheppard Signatures Shell LW
Shades: Rayban
Sounds: Sonny Rollins-Worktime!

*ChiamDream:* Very Sharp


----------



## AdamsSutherland

RileyDee- Looks like you've got this whole thing down pretty well. Nice.

Last night- 
Yellow Shaggy dog with a blue plaid shirt underneath.
Tiffany buckle on burgundy strap.
Timex on Central #10
dark jeans
PRL plaid socks
BB unlined #8

It rained heavily last night and the uppers of my shells are fine.


----------



## chiamdream

Trip English said:


> Might I ask if that's the current BB sack or a vintage model?


Definitely vintage (picked up from our own thrift exchange thread). I don't believe that BB currently offers a three-patch-pocket blazer besides the Black Fleece flannel one.


----------



## Coleman

WAYW has really been kicked up a notch the last week. Everyone's looking great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni suit
Gucci scarf
Portolano gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Varvatos tie
NM pocket-square
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo chukka
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Brunch at Conor O'Neils*

A rather yucky late January day in A2. However a nice brunch and thorough read of the Sunday NYT and Economist with my wife at Conor O'Neils prior to a long walk with the Black Lab at the Arboretum.

Advice to Roger Goodell - "The NFL be Damned"

My attire:

White J.Press OCDB
Pink J&D McGregor Shetland crewneck from ELJO's circa 1991 
Bills M1s with 1.75" cuffs at floodwater level.
Burgundy cortina Trafalgar belt with foxhead buckle (buckle circa 1977)
LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe moccasins 
BB 3b Hopsack Navy sack blazer with patch pockets from Boylston St. store circa 1990 or thereabouts.
Ragged Barbour Border 
Light blue marled Irish walking hat circa 1979 from Whillock Bros. of Rochester, NY
Tan Italian made BB leather gloves.
Maize and Blue houndstooth scarf from Van Boven

Wife's attire:

Black turtleneck
Irish Fishermans sweater
Black and Red kilt
Black Tights
Navy Barbour Bedale
Oatmeal Irish walking hat circa 1977 trip to the Sod
Bean Boots
Red BB gloves

Lab's attire:

traditional Black furry suit
Orange collar with ID and license 
Orange Lead


----------



## Pentheos

oldschoolprep said:


> A rather yucky late January day in A2. However a nice brunch and thorough read of the Sunday NYT and Economist with my wife at Conor O'Neils prior to a long walk with the Black Lab at the Arboretum.
> 
> Advice to Roger Goodell - "The NFL be Damned"
> 
> My attire:
> 
> White J.Press OCDB
> Pink J&D McGregor Shetland crewneck from ELJO's circa 1991
> Bills M1s with 1.75" cuffs at floodwater level.
> Burgundy cortina Trafalgar belt with foxhead buckle (buckle circa 1977)
> LL Bean Maine Hunting Shoe moccasins
> BB 3b Hopsack Navy sack blazer with patch pockets from Boylston St. store circa 1990 or thereabouts.
> Ragged Barbour Border
> Light blue marled Irish walking hat circa 1979 from Whillock Bros. of Rochester, NY
> Tan Italian made BB leather gloves.
> Maize and Blue houndstooth scarf from Van Boven
> 
> Wife's attire:
> 
> Black turtleneck
> Irish Fishermans sweater
> Black and Red kilt
> Black Tights
> Navy Barbour Bedale
> Oatmeal Irish walking hat circa 1977 trip to the Sod
> Bean Boots
> Red BB gloves
> 
> Lab's attire:
> 
> traditional Black furry suit
> Orange collar with ID and license
> Orange Lead


I find your listing of your clothing's pedigrees a bit strange...

But how is UM? I have some graduate degrees from there, including a PhD. Ann Arbor is a great place.


----------



## AldenPyle

The WAYW is particularly great these days. In addition to the usual suspects, I am especially impressed by the young guys putting together business and business casual outfits. Very inspirational, Chaim, R&T, CMDC, 'Pauper, Card5!


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks for including me in your generous compliment, AP.




Hathaway pinpoint bd (right sleeve in pic was obviously pulled down too far before pic)
BB brown herringbone 3/2 sack
English-made yellow doeskin odd vest
Andover wool tie
Berle for H. Baskin brown flannels
J&M Aristocraft suede captoes


----------



## mcarthur

c-5,
i like the look!


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


> The WAYW is particularly great these days. In addition to the usual suspects, I am especially impressed by the young guys putting together business and business casual outfits. Very inspirational, Chaim, R&T, CMDC, 'Pauper, Card5!


I agree, but we all miss seeing your outfits!


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals, that jacket, tie, and waistcoat combo is great; they complement each other well.

I agree, AP, WAYW is in need of some of your posts.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> c-5,
> i like the look!





Coleman said:


> Cardinals, that jacket, tie, and waistcoat combo is great; they complement each other well.
> 
> I agree, AP, WAYW is in need of some of your posts.


Thanks, Uncle and Coleman. Let me join Jovan and Coleman in encouraging you, AP, to get a new camera/internet connection so you can post your outfits. Speaking of great outfits, where's Calvin500? I miss his bows


----------



## Trip English

An unusual mix of elements:
Club Monaco Sweater-Jacket
H&M Plaid Shirt
RL Rugby Chinos
Vintage Timex
AO Topsiders

(needed: some sort of tripod)


----------



## Cardinals5

Maybe a bit unusual, Trip, but you've put it together with aplomb! I'd especially like to see a full pic of that sweater-jacket - seems like just the right thing for casual dinners, etc.


----------



## Coleman

^That sweater jacket is very cool. +1 for seeing a full pic.

As a point of solidarity, I've had an itch all winter to wear my Topsiders despite it seeming silly with snow on the ground. This weekend I broke them out, wore them both Saturday and Sunday (with a Harris Tweed sack even), and have no regrets.


----------



## Trip English

*your wish is my command...*










It's a pretty unique piece. It's cut like a cardigan, made of sweat-shirt fabric, and has a 3/2 roll! Perfect for casual days like today.


----------



## CMDC

^Like the outfit; love the dog


----------



## Trip English

CMDC said:


> ^Like the outfit; love the dog


Yeah, he's alright in pictures. In person he's a maniac. A sweet maniac, though.


----------



## CMDC

I know all about that. One of mine's the same.


----------



## kitonbrioni

MNY shearling
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
TL boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## RileyDee

AdamsSutherland said:


> RileyDee- Looks like you've got this whole thing down pretty well. Nice. quote]
> 
> Thank you sir, been lurking for quite a while and have had a lot of good examples to learn from on this board.
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinals5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for including me in your generous compliment, AP.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this combo!
> 
> 
> 
> Trip English said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Outfit looks great and so does the eames shell chair, aalto-ish stool, decoro leather, gothic bookcase mix. Very eclectic/ collected looking interior, Kudos.
> 
> And the dog in the standing pic. is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: No name G9 Knockoff
> Shirt: Gant Hugger OCBD
> Watch: Timex + Grossgrain
> Pants: Old Navy Nantucket-ish Reds?
> Socks: None
> Shoes: Harold Powell Dirty Bucks
> Bag: Mulholland Brothers
> Shades: Rayban Knockoffs
> Sounds: Johnny Hodges and his orchestra- Castle Rock
Click to expand...


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice use of the red trou, RD - I also like your inclusion of some great jazz albums (used to be a small-time collector of jazz LPs myself)


----------



## Jack1425

Coleman said:


> ^That sweater jacket is very cool. +1 for seeing a full pic.
> 
> As a point of solidarity, I've had an itch all winter to wear my Topsiders despite it seeming silly with snow on the ground. This weekend I broke them out, wore them both Saturday and Sunday (with a Harris Tweed sack even), and have no regrets.


And yet another for team topsider.. Amazingly it was 60 degrees in the Hudson Valley yesterday. Caveat, raining in torrents at times. Sperry's sock-less with levi 501's and a BB Rugby..

Trip.. Well done indeed, looks super comfortable too.. Your sweater jacket is the cats pajamas! Love it..


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

Harvard Coop sack Harris Tweed
BB unistripe ocbd
Clipper Craft foulard tie
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles



















LLBean Norwegian sweater
JPress unistripe ocbd
JCrew khakis
Bass mocs


----------



## RileyDee

Sunny yet brisk out.

Sweater : Dalmine Marino Wool Cable Knit Zip Up
Shirt: Brooks Brothers BD
Watch: Guess
Pants: Old Navy Moleskin 
Socks: Woolrich
Bag: Unlabeled
Shoes: Clarks Beeswax DB
Shades: Rayban Knock Offs
Sounds: Lou Rawls & LesMcCann- Stormy Monday

You fellas have a good one.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

CMDC, interesting Norwegian. Can we get a close-up?


----------



## CMDC

Same design and pattern as the more common navy and white version, only charcoal and red. Not sure when these were made. I thrifted it on Sat for the fat price of $5.


----------



## Pentheos

AdamsSutherland said:


> CMDC, interesting Norwegian. Can we get a close-up?


You see the gray/red ones from time to time on Ebay and the thrift exchange. In fact, someone had one for sale last week in my size. I guess I should go and see who that was.


----------



## Pentheos

CMDC said:


> Same design and pattern as the more common navy and white version, only charcoal and red. Not sure when these were made. I thrifted it on Sat for the fat price of $5.


This. Nice.


----------



## Jack1425

Sort of a "Trip" inspired look today.. Topsiders in honor of Coleman.. :icon_smile:

BB Flannel button down
BB Cotton V
run of the mill chinos
Sperry's (sockless)


----------



## Cardinals5

Looks like it's casual day for quite a few of us - I'm puttering around the office.

BB tattersall
Pringle cashmere
LLB chaomis-lined chinos
Clarks desert boots (great minds thinking alike today, RD)


----------



## PeterSawatzky

From a party a while ago...


----------



## dchandler2

*Sunday's Outfit*








Sorry for the dark pictures. The suit is dark blue.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> It's a pretty unique piece. It's cut like a cardigan, made of sweat-shirt fabric, and has a 3/2 roll! Perfect for casual days like today.


It rather reminds me of Miles Davis's (nearly seamless and unstructured) jackets. Very cool


----------



## Coleman

Alright, here goes, my first WAYW post with pics. I'm not experienced at photographing myself, and the lighting in my apt. is terrible. Needless to say, they are what they are.

I also wore Clarks DBs today, gents! There must be something in the air. First the Sperrys, now DBs, what's next?


----------



## anonymouz

Great sweater-jacket Trip English. I was going to get one myself but unfortunately the sleeves were way too long on me.


----------



## cecil47

Mani tweed in a not very trad cut
JAB windowpane OCBD
No-name tie
Washed silk khakis
Natural OTC
A Cape Cod pennies


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Alright, here goes, my first WAYW post with pics. I'm not experienced at photographing myself, and the lighting in my apt. is terrible. Needless to say, they are what they are.


Welcome to the big time, Coleman :icon_smile_big: I like that 3/2 sack tweed and, obviously, the desert boots - great patina


----------



## mualphapiper

I'm not particularly Trad today, still working with the old college wardrobe, bought before I was really into the traditional stuff. Dark red point collar and box-toe black dress shoes.

I am wearing grey flannels and a nice Hilfiger solid blue tie for just a bit of traditional. 

I'm still working up the courage to go to work in a coat. I'm teaching (sub), and In most places even the principal of the school (if male) ends up in a polo. As it is, I'm usually the only person in the building wearing a tie.


----------



## Cardinals5

https://img641.imageshack.us/i/kjldsflasjdf011.jpg/

LE ocbd
Chipp rabbit and carrots emblematic
BB braces (Thanks, Uncle Mac!!!)
LE darted sport coat (something wrong with the cut of this jacket and I need to get rid of it, but I like the pattern too much)
Corbin navy flannels (pleated )
Florsheim imperial LWBs


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Welcome to the big time, Coleman :icon_smile_big: I like that 3/2 sack tweed and, obviously, the desert boots - great patina


Thanks, Cardinals! The tweed is Harris, and it's beautiful up close (tan, gray, blue, red). My DBs are the beeswax variant like RD's; they patinate very quickly.

I love those Chipp emblematics, and I'm glad to see they've been getting more play lately in WAYW. Your rig works very well together today.


----------



## RileyDee

Cardinals5- Colors are great and the tie is really too good.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Cardinal,

Good look. Regarding the jacket, I know what you mean. I think it's a nice cloth and I like the lapels and gorge. However, I think the shoulders are a little too structured for the lack of waist suppression in the coat. Is it by any chance just a hair too big?


----------



## Cardinals5

AdamsSutherland said:


> Cardinal,
> 
> Good luck. Regarding the jacket, I know what you mean. I think it's a nice cloth and I like the lapels and gorge. However, I think the shoulders are a little too structured for the lack of waist suppression in the coat. Is it by any chance just a hair too big?


It might be a hair too big, but the measurements are not noticibly different from other jackets I have. The shoulders are definitely a problem - not only too structured - but also seem to want to pull the collar off my neck. It's as if the front-to-back balance is way off and the jacket wants to slide down my back even when I'm standing erect, which then also pulls the sleeves up my arms.

I think I've just decided - off to the thrift store it goes. Now if I could just get that Press 3/2 tweed sack TweedyDon sold me back from the tailors I'd feel less concerned...(update) just called my tailor and the Press tweed sack is finished - I'll wear it tomorrow.


----------



## TradMichael

*a WALE of a day*

o'connell's corduroy sack sportcoat
levi's cords (made in usa)
brooks brothers makers whale print tie
brooks brothers sport shirt
sebago loafers
kent wang white linen pocket square

normally that ps gets tucked in much more but today i'm in a rush, which means i also neglected a belt...


----------



## Coleman

My first in a series of Thank You posts (the real reason I wanted to start posting a few pics here). Thank you, tonylumpkin, for selling me these made in the U.S. Cole Haan pennies.



My shirt's pink, but it's not easy to tell from the pic. Also, cats keep sneaking into my shots.


----------



## Coleman

TradMichael

I'm digging the cord on cord combo (you went with a good color combo). I've said in the past that I didn't like such an idea, but I think you've pulled it off.

Also, the tie is very cool.


----------



## chiamdream

Coleman, great outfits - I like the fit on both jackets.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman, great looking 3/2 patch pocket sack :aportnoy: I also like how red in the argyles plays off your tie.


----------



## RileyDee

Jacket: Stanley Blacker Harris Tweed
Sweater: LL Bean Cashmere V neck
Shirt: RLBL Red Striped OCBD
Watch: Timex + Vintage Grossgrain
Pants: RLBL Corduroys 
Socks: Hue
Shoes: Nettleton Longwings
Sounds: The Modern Jazz Quartet - At Music Inn Guest Artist: Sonny Rollins
Indulgence: Sotheby's Sale 7000 The Duke and Duchess of Windsor September 11-19, 1997 + Basil Hayden's Bourban

DChandler2: Like those shoes.
Coleman: +1 on the Clarks DB patina.
TradMichael: Great title for your post today.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Hardwick Harris Tweed Coat (Thanks Tweedy Don!)
BB OCBD
BB Trousers
Nautica tie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
JL balmorals
Guerlain Cologne
GP watch


----------



## Jazzer

mualphapiper said:


> I'm not particularly Trad today, still working with the old college wardrobe, bought before I was really into the traditional stuff. Dark red point collar and box-toe black dress shoes.
> 
> I am wearing grey flannels and a nice Hilfiger solid blue tie for just a bit of traditional.
> 
> I'm still working up the courage to go to work in a coat. I'm teaching (sub), and In most places even the principal of the school (if male) ends up in a polo. As it is, I'm usually the only person in the building wearing a tie.


Why not skip the tie and wear the jacket?


----------



## cecil47

BB 3/2 sack
JAB ecru OCBD
LE tie
Cabela's chinos
Sperry wingtips


----------



## sdjordan

TradMichael said:


> o'connell's corduroy sack sportcoat
> levi's cords (made in usa)
> brooks brothers makers whale print tie
> brooks brothers sport shirt
> sebago loafers
> kent wang white linen pocket square
> 
> normally that ps gets tucked in much more but today i'm in a rush, which means i also neglected a belt...


I love the tie!


----------



## sdjordan

Coleman said:


> Alright, here goes, my first WAYW post with pics. I'm not experienced at photographing myself, and the lighting in my apt. is terrible. Needless to say, they are what they are.
> 
> I also wore Clarks DBs today, gents! There must be something in the air. First the Sperrys, now DBs, what's next?


I love the knit tie, three cheers.


----------



## Coleman

chiamdream said:


> Coleman, great outfits - I like the fit on both jackets.


Thanks, chiamdream!



Cardinals5 said:


> Coleman, great looking 3/2 patch pocket sack :aportnoy: I also like how red in the argyles plays off your tie.


I do love the patch pocket. Thanks, Cardinals!



RileyDee said:


> Coleman: +1 on the Clarks DB patina.


Thanks, RileyDee. Those beeswax Clarks are the bees knees. I'm diggin' your libations; come on, Friday!



sdjordan said:


> I love the knit tie, three cheers.


I've got plenty more from where that one came. Some might say I wear too many knits. Thanks, sdjordan.


----------



## Benson

That is a delightful tie, Tradmichael. A good deal of fiction on the shelves, too!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In the past I have avoided mixing cord jacket/pants but now I'm flexable. It's not clear if the pants are grey or beige though.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket--thanks TDI Guy
BB blue ocbd
BB repp tie
Wool sweater vest
LE khakis
Bass warren


----------



## Jovan

Jazzer said:


> Why not skip the tie and wear the jacket?


Seconded. I find that dark shirts don't look too great with ties to begin with. As a more casual item with a sport coat, not so bad.


----------



## Joe Beamish

:aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:

Those pennies and socks ROCK



cecil47 said:


> Mani tweed in a not very trad cut
> JAB windowpane OCBD
> No-name tie
> Washed silk khakis
> Natural OTC
> A Cape Cod pennies


----------



## Jack1425

harvey_birdman said:


> Hardwick Harris Tweed Coat (Thanks Tweedy Don!)
> BB OCBD
> BB Trousers
> Nautica tie


Well done.. Lovin' the tweed..


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual day - I need a pattern in this outfit 

Benetton pink sweater
LE green ocbds
LE navy chinos
No-name black unlined pennies


----------



## cecil47

Joe Beamish said:


> :aportnoy::aportnoy::aportnoy:
> 
> Those pennies and socks ROCK


Thanks much, the shoes were an ebay find (1st wearing & I really dig 'em), and the socks are viccel.


----------



## TDI GUY

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack jacket--thanks TDI Guy
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp tie
> Wool sweater vest
> LE khakis
> Bass warren


Looks great. Hope you enjoy wearing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
JL loafers
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Spitting rain and snow this AM,
LLB tweed 3/2 sack
LE cashmere
BB OCBD
Hilfiger tie (thanks Steve!)
Chinos
TO Dey chukkas


----------



## stcolumba

BB sweater, trousers, and shirt


----------



## Cardinals5

Hathaway button-down pocket pinpoint bd
Talbott tie
Unknown black/white herringbone with blue intersewn thread tweed 3/2 sack suit for Rush Wilson (thrifted and just back from the tailors)
Coach belt
AE MacNeils
BB charcoal otc
Opps, forgot my white linen ps - added before leaving home
Burberry trench (unpictured)


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals

That tweed suit is boss. Very cool.


----------



## Coleman

CMDC said:


>


CMDC

I really like the interplay between your jacket, sweater vest, and trousers here.


----------



## TradMichael

Coleman said:


> I'm digging the cord on cord combo (you went with a good color combo). I've said in the past that I didn't like such an idea, but I think you've pulled it off.


Thanks---in the past I wasn't sure of the idea myself, not knowing any of the conventions concerning cord on cord, but it felt right. I've been trending toward cord a lot recently ... and after my first visit to O'Connells this past autumn, with literal piles of great cord pants on display, it's practically up there with tweed for me now.

Great debuts, and those Cole Haans are perfect!

RileyDee: appreciating the vinyl!


----------



## TradMichael

WouldaShoulda said:


> In the past I have avoided mixing cord jacket/pants but now I'm flexable. It's not clear if the pants are grey or beige though.


Actually neither---they're brown (and, alas, fading). The jacket is olive.



Benson said:


> That is a delightful tie, Tradmichael. A good deal of fiction on the shelves, too!


Never, it seems, quite enough ... or the time to enjoy it!


----------



## Patrick06790

*The Moynihan*

Channeling the late senator


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Cardinals
> 
> That tweed suit is boss. Very cool.


Thanks Coleman, I'm loving it - very comfortable. I just need to sew some buttons for braces into the trousers (forgot to ask my tailor) and I'll be ready to roll.


----------



## CMDC

Patrick,

That vest is amazing. What's the story on it?


----------



## sdjordan

Patrick06790 said:


>


Love the tie!


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC said:


> Patrick,
> 
> That vest is amazing. What's the story on it?


Orvis, grabbed it from the tent sale part of the website several years ago for about $25.

I have actually worn it fishing.

Orvis is a good source for odd vests, which tend to get marked down - a lot.


----------



## Jazzer

Patrick06790 said:


>


Very cool as always, Patrick. What kind of boots are those?


----------



## RileyDee

*CMDC:* Loving the colors/ textures.
*Patrick: *Fantastic as usual 
*Harvey_ Birdman:*Nice tweed indeed.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jazzer said:


> Very cool as always, Patrick. What kind of boots are those?


Filson. Picked them up on the Exchange, as I did with the blazer.


----------



## bluemagic




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## RileyDee

*Snow Day!!!*
Sweater: Tricots St. Raphael Shawl Collar
Shirt: LL Bean Flannel
Watch: None I am snowed in today
Pants: Vintage Levis
Socks: Woolrich
Shoes: LL Bean House Shoes
Sounds: Marvin Gaye - M.P.G.
Indulgence: Guinness and unadulterated free time with my girlfriend.


----------



## Cardinals5

Obviously NOT my outfit today. It's a JAB bright green 3/2 sack I found at a thrift yesterday and was taking pics for the Thrift Exchange thread. I just thought I'd post it here since it's such a rare beast. The white outfit was used just to provide an accurate representation of the green.


----------



## cecil47

Casual Friday.







LLB cardigan
LE OCBD
LE madras D ring belt
Chinos
Argyles
Florsheim Outdoorsman kilties


----------



## Trip English

Included are small tributes to RileyDee (music selection) & Patrick (vest)...

















































13º outside in Greenwich!

Shirt: RL Blue Label
Sport Coat: RL Rugby
Vest: Barbour
Belt: RL Blue Label
Jeans: Levis 511
Shoes: Magnani
Watch: Timex


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Obviously NOT my outfit today. It's a JAB bright green 3/2 sack I found at a thrift yesterday and was taking pics for the Thrift Exchange thread. I just thought I'd post it here since it's such a rare beast. The white outfit was used just to provide an accurate representation of the green.


in greenville do you need three locks on the door?


----------



## Coleman

bluemagic said:


>


^I really like this, bluemagic. The trousers and shoes are especially cool and go together very well.

RD, I dig that shawl cardigan. The hefty collar and unique button configuration make it :aportnoy:!


----------



## Coleman

Trip

Beautiful tweed, just beautiful.


----------



## Coleman

cecil

Is that Bean cardigan a true Norwegian as the pattern would suggest? Very cool, either way.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> in greenville do you need three locks on the door?


The locks are to protect my closet :icon_smile_wink: Actually, one is a door handle and the other two are locks. It's a rented place until I purchase a home here and sell my house in Washington.

LE gingham shirt
Lord Jeff charcoal shetland vest
Mystery maker for Brockmans olive cord jacket 2B darted (Brockmans is one of the three trad shops still operating here)
NWT Duckhead chinos (thrifted and washed yesterday - hoping they would shrink some in the dryer, but it's obvious they need to be rehemmed)
Mystery maker brown longwings
Not pictured: Navy Gloverall duffle


----------



## cecil47

Coleman said:


> cecil
> 
> Is that Bean cardigan a true Norwegian as the pattern would suggest? Very cool, either way.


Thank you, and yes, it is an LLB made in Norway.


----------



## Winthrope Smythe

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RLP BD
> SF-necktie
> H-ps
> A-LWB


The braces look smashing with this suit


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
Cartier cufflinks
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Burberry cologne
Concord watch


----------



## mcarthur

Winthrope Smythe said:


> The braces look smashing with this suit


welcome to the forum. thank you


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Coleman said:


> ^I really like this, bluemagic. The trousers and shoes are especially cool and go together very well.


agreed, well done, looks very casual, not at all overdone, or thought out.

It can be hard, especially for younger guys, to wear a jacket casually without looking stuffy or overdressed, blue looks comfortable in that get-up.


----------



## Cardinals5

With all the talk of Levis 501s lately I thought I'd break mine out.

Corbin for Cannon's gold corduroy 2B jacket
LLB flannel shirt
Levis 501 stf
Alden All-Weather-Walkers
Gloverall duffle coat


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
Armani socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## griz

Coleman said:


> ^I really like this, bluemagic. The trousers and shoes are especially cool and go together very well.


I liked it, too. In fact I copied the look yesterday. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## dukekook

dchandler2 said:


>


Great socks, DC


----------



## AlanC

Ugh, camera setting was screwed up on this. Ah well.




























Hickey Freeman suit, vintage (2 button sack with hacking pockets and side vents)
BB OCBD (watch caught the cuff on the left side)
Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage tie, 2.5"
Trafalgar LE braces
Venanzi wool-silk pocket square
Edward Green for Neiman Marcus semi-brogues


----------



## RileyDee

Jacket: Old Navy Quilted
Sweater: LL Bean
Shirt: Daniel Cremieux
Watch: Guess
Jeans: A.P.C.
Socks: Woolrich
Shoes: LL Bean 
Hat: No Name Herringbone /Windowpane
Glasses + Gloves: No name thrifters

*Trip English:* Outstanding across the board. Colors, textures, pieces, the whole thing.
*Coleman:* Thank you sir.
*Cardinals5:* Liking that Gloverall.
*Alan C:* Those EG's are great.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I like your belt a lot trip.


----------



## AldenPyle

Perfect. You look like you are straight out of an early 1960's ad for the slim natural shoulder look.



AlanC said:


> Ugh, camera setting was screwed up on this. Ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hickey Freeman suit, vintage (2 button sack with hacking pockets and side vents)
> BB OCBD (watch caught the cuff on the left side)
> Richard's of Mountain Brook vintage tie, 2.5"
> Trafalgar LE braces
> Venanzi wool-silk pocket square
> Edward Green for Neiman Marcus semi-brogues


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AlanC,

Great fit on that suit. I like the look.

RileyDee,

I like that shawl collar sweater. I've been meaning to get one, but am apprehensive because my head looks small in comparison with the rest of my body and I feel the sweater would exacerbate that. Also nice APC's. Are those the rescues?


----------



## P Hudson

dchandler2 said:


>


Those shoes jump right off my computer screen every time I see them. They are fantasticly vivid. I love what you do with color, in this case the way the blue is mixed through the ensemble without looking excessively matched. Very nice.


----------



## srivats

mcarthur said:


> BB MTM
> RLP BD
> SF-necktie
> H-ps
> A-LWB


Uncle, you look terrific. The red PS is terrific.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great look, Alan. I especially like the narrow sleeves - perfect!





J Press Harris Tweed 3/2 sack (Thanks, TweedyDon!)
LE ecru ocbd
Talbott for Norm Thompson emblematic (backstroking beavers)
Bills M1
Coach belt
Florsheim LWBs
Gloverall duffle (not pictured)


----------



## mcarthur

srivats said:


> Uncle, you look terrific. The red PS is terrific.


thank you


----------



## AlanC

AldenPyle said:


> Perfect. You look like you are straight out of an early 1960's ad for the slim natural shoulder look.


I can't imagine higher praise, especially from the 1960s ad expert--thanks!


----------



## CMDC

3/2 sack brown herringbone jacket
BB ecru ocbd
BB tie
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## Jovan

AldenPyle said:


> Perfect. You look like you are straight out of an early 1960's ad for the slim natural shoulder look.


Agreed! My only lament is that there is no lapel hole, as with a lot of '60s suits. It would make it look more finished.

CMDC: Could you post pictures with your coats fastened?


----------



## dwebber18

Due to being really cold and icy snow on the ground I've got on:
Blue/white tattersal OCBD
Navy Levi's 501 STF
Redwing 8" lacers(w/o the fringe)


----------



## Coleman

Jovan said:


> CMDC: Could you post pictures with your coats fastened?


I've always taken---maybe incorrectly so---CMDC's unfastenedness to be his own brand of _sprezzatura_. I can dig it. He'd be in my top ten best dressed Tradly gents any day of the week.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
KL jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Saturday night-

2 Button herringbone HT from Tweedy with a white pocket square that was stolen by a friend at the bar.
Navy Merino V Neck
Blue Flap Pocket OCBD- JP
Lacrosse Surcingle- JP
blue/grey jeans
Brown argyles-BB
BB unlined #8
Timex on Central #16

My friends took pictures but haven't sent them yet.

I received an equal proportion of old man/professor comments to compliments.
Such is life.


----------



## mjo_1

AdamsSutherland said:


> I received an equal proportion of old man/professor comments to compliments.
> Such is life.


Haha. That's how you know you're doing it right. Sounds like a nice ensemble. I suppose people aren't used to seeing people our age dressed properly.

What kind of jeans? I'm in the market for a pair.

Best,

Michael


----------



## Cardinals5

AdamsSutherland said:


> I received an equal proportion of old man/professor comments to compliments.
> Such is life.


Obviously, I haven't seen the pics yet, but sounds like a fairly dashing look - not something I'd associate with professors, who on average tend to look much worse than the outfit you're describing (trust me, I know :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> 3/2 sack brown herringbone jacket
> BB ecru ocbd
> BB tie
> LE khakis
> Bass Warren


Sharp look, CMDC - and I like your new avatar (I think it's new) since I've always been a fan of Max Roach.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks. Figured I'd finally come up w/one. Huge Max Roach fan.


----------



## TMMKC

Typical winter workday apparel for me...

B2 1818 Madison brown cord 3/2 jacket
PRL gingham shirt
JAB merino vest
Gap Jeans
Smartwool socks
Well-worn Ecco boots


----------



## P Hudson

I haven't posted WAYWT pics for a while, but here are a couple. I am on sabbatical so I converted the apartment underneath my house into a writer's studio and bought a new Mac computer. From now on, the pictures will be taken by the Mac.

The first one is yesterday at Tea Time.

RLP button down
J Crew shorts, at least 15 years old
unseen: sperry topsiders, suede



This one is today. 
RLP Madras (made in Madras)
BR socks
Old burgundy Wingtips



Comfortable warm weather wear, completely foreign to these shores--where it would make so much sense.


----------



## mualphapiper

A casual evening:
Harris Tweed by Redwood and Ross (anyone know the company? defunct?)
EB checked shirt
Jeans 
Calf oxfords


----------



## cecil47

JAB camel hair jacket
Forgot the PS!
JAB windowpane OCBD
No-name paisley tie
Olive silk trousers
Florsheim Saddles


----------



## chacend

First WAYWT:

















J Press Grey Flannel Sack
J Press Pink OCBD
Orvis Navy Yellow Lab Tie
Brown Calf AE MacNeil
BB Argyles OTC
Anglo-American Optical 259
Very Trad (and very lazy) dog Clayton


----------



## PersianMonarchs

*Redwood & Ross*



mualphapiper said:


> A casual evening:
> Harris Tweed by Redwood and Ross (anyone know the company? defunct?)
> 
> Redwood & Ross used to be a midwest college town retailer (I think). I can't remember where the mother ship was located, but I recall that they had a store in Madison and, I think, Ann Arbor. Or maybe Bloomington.
> 
> Their stuff was typical for the 50s-60s. "Trad" from today's perspective. Not especially high quality by contemporary standards. I think trousers may have been their "specialty" (rather like shirts were, and may still be, Jos A Banks' best quality products). Perhaps the Redwood & Ross quality of that era would be comparable to the Lands End quality of today -- OK, but not great, but with occasional offerings that are very good indeed.


----------



## Redwood & Ross

Grew up in East Lansing, Michigan, and later attended university in Ann Arbor. R&R were staples in both towns and felt like a local alternative to Brooks Brothers-although, as you say, they were scattered throughout the Midwest.

Their prices always felt slightly higher than necessary, but as a student everything seemed to cost more than it should. Also, with the "grunge-look" at its apex R&R was one of the few places I could find what I was looking for and the staff never treated me like the dopey college kid that I was. 

Thanks for bringing up a few memories and inspiring me to make my first post. Great looking jacket by the way.


----------



## RileyDee

*CMDC:* Very nice. Dig the avatar as well.
*Cardinals5:*+1 on Max Roach
*Chacend:* Welcome and I like your tie.










*Just returned from an Accounting Club meeting at my university.*

Jacket: Oxxford
Shirt: Old Navy
Tie: M. Pendleton
Watch: Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
Belt: J Crew + Vintage
Pants: Gap (Altered from my original WAYWT post)
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft
Bag: Unlabeled Vintage
Sounds: Max Roach + Clifford Brown- Daahoud


----------



## Cardinals5

Lots of good looks tonight, fellas, keep'em coming!


P Hudson, nice casual summer wear.

Chacend, welcome and hope to see you post here more often.

RD, great Aristocrafts and perfect length on the trou.


----------



## Cowtown

PersianMonarchs said:


> mualphapiper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A casual evening:
> Harris Tweed by Redwood and Ross (anyone know the company? defunct?)
> 
> Redwood & Ross used to be a midwest college town retailer (I think). I can't remember where the mother ship was located, but I recall that they had a store in Madison and, I think, Ann Arbor. Or maybe Bloomington.
> 
> Their stuff was typical for the 50s-60s. "Trad" from today's perspective. Not especially high quality by contemporary standards. I think trousers may have been their "specialty" (rather like shirts were, and may still be, Jos A Banks' best quality products). Perhaps the Redwood & Ross quality of that era would be comparable to the Lands End quality of today -- OK, but not great, but with occasional offerings that are very good indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> They had one in Champaign as well. I remember picking up some items on sale from them and, if I recall, the ties were of good quality. They may have been Polo. This was late 80s.
Click to expand...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

chacend said:


> First WAYWT:


The newly opened AE box is a nice touch!!


----------



## Benson

Indeed.



Cardinals5 said:


> not something I'd associate with professors, who on average tend to look much worse than the outfit you're describing (trust me, I know :icon_smile_wink


----------



## Cardinals5

Cold and raining this morning and I have errands to run so a bumming around outfit.

SeaRover green shetland
BB ecru
J Crew pumpkin colored(?) chinos
LLB 10" Maine Hunting Shoes
Paul Stuart jacket


----------



## Jazzer

Cardinals5 said:


> J Crew pumpkin colored(?) chinos


:teacha: Those look like "Reds" to me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Jazzer said:


> :teacha: Those look like "Reds" to me.


They're close to reds, but a little more orangish. I have a different pair of faded reds (not Murrays) and like both well enough for casual wear.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## dchandler2

dukekook said:


> Great socks, DC





P Hudson said:


> Those shoes jump right off my computer screen every time I see them. They are fantasticly vivid. I love what you do with color, in this case the way the blue is mixed through the ensemble without looking excessively matched. Very nice.


dukekook,
Thanks for the comment. I used to be a plain brown, black, and blue sock kind of guy, however since visiting this forum and on suggestions from my lady friend I have decided to step out of my comfort zone.

P Houston,
Thanks also. The shoes are Loake Tweed which were purchased through Pediwear.


----------



## P Hudson

warm and rainy today.

J Crew chinos
RLP light as madras plaid shirt
AE saddles
Timex on a central strap


----------



## Joe Beamish

This is a good look. Are those pants green? What brand are they? While I personally wouldn't go for such a tapered leg, I really like the color and the overall look you've put together.



bluemagic said:


>


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
gentryportofino polo
Nudie jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
Kiton cologne
Omega watch


----------



## cecil47

Everything is black & white today.
Southwick 3/2 sack
LE OCBD
Armani tie
LE mini houndstooth check trousers
Arglyles
AE park Aves


----------



## Cardinals5

Something a little risque today (don't fret - I grabbed the wrong shirt this morning and changed after seeing how much was sticking out of the jacket ic12337

BB bow
Gant ocbd (changed to LE ocbd)
Hilton 3/2 sack blazer with white shell buttons
Asher tweed trou
LE belt
BB navy otc
AE Stockbridge
Rodex for Tripler car coat (not pictured)


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth sack
BB blue ocbd
PRL tie
Charcoal flannels
AE Grayson


----------



## TradMichael

*tweeeed*


----------



## Patrick06790

*See yer tweed and raise you cords, wool tie*


----------



## boatshoe

Nice HTJ®.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
Malo pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC - nice toothsome Press (and we see you buttoned today)

TradMichael and Patrick - great tweeds!


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks. Always happy to accomodate a request.


----------



## rgrossicone

*Italian Trad*










































Mind the cadaver behind me.


----------



## P Hudson

Still warm and rainy. Oh well.



Eagle Shirtmakers, Pinpoint Oxford (so says the label)
Old shorts, redder than the pic shows
LE boat shoes
Timex on Central


No, I'm not holding a bar of soap. That is my Mac mouse.


----------



## cecil47

CK 3/2 tweed
LE university stripe BD
Tie Bar bow
No-name PS
Silk khaki trousers
Alden Cape Cod pennies


----------



## mcarthur

rgrossicone said:


> Mind the cadaver behind me.


I just read my granddaughter the knuffle bunny which you daughter would like her father to read to her


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

RileyDee said:


> *CMDC:* Very nice. Dig the avatar as well.
> *Cardinals5:*+1 on Max Roach
> *Chacend:* Welcome and I like your tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Just returned from an Accounting Club meeting at my university.*
> 
> Jacket: Oxxford
> Shirt: Old Navy
> Tie: M. Pendleton
> Watch: Vintage Timex + Grossgrain
> Belt: J Crew + Vintage
> Pants: Gap (Altered from my original WAYWT post)
> Shoes: Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft
> Bag: Unlabeled Vintage
> Sounds: Max Roach + Clifford Brown- Daahoud


I love the shoe/sock/trouser i this.

It's one of those thing that I would be hesitant t try, assuming it would look off, but you pull off really well here, kudos.


----------



## rgrossicone

mcarthur said:


> I just read my granddaughter the knuffle bunny which you daughter would like her father to read to her


Tonight's bed time story it will be! Although, she is amassing a very large vocabulary (but no knuffle bunny) that includes yes, no, uh-oh, up, down, brush, lulu, reilly, mommy, daddy, this, that, baby, dog, elmo, abby, murray, and my very favorite, "i love you". Thanks Uncle Mac!


----------



## Cardinals5

BB ocbd
Aran sweater
Mystery-maker black/white herringbone tweed trou
Coach belt
BB otc
Vintage Bostonian wingtips (should have worn bluchers)


----------



## CMDC

JPress green shaggy dog
JAB blue unistripe ocbd
LE khakis
Bass mocs


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
RLP scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Prada jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Grenson balmorals
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## P Hudson

RLP Madras, made in India
LE Shorts (6 inch inseam)
Unlined Florsheim beef-roll pennies, unknown vintage
Timex on Central


----------



## ds23pallas

Barbour Harris Tweed I picked up in London ten years ago. The rest various vintages, handed down from my father. The way I am holding the camera must be messing with the lapel roll.


----------



## cecil47

Woke up to snow this morning!
BB corduroy 3/2 sack
Eddie Bauer vest
JAB windowpane OCBD
LE tie
Cabelas chinos
Argyles
Sperry rubber-soled wingtips


----------



## mjo_1

*In an OPH mood today...*










Bad attempt at a head-to-toe shot. Cold and rainy today. Maiden voyage of my brand new condition 1980s Norwegian, by far my best ebay score to date with a $10.99 BIN. Gets lots of looks on campus.

PRL OCBD, pink
Vintage Bean Norwegian
Lands End 'premium chinos'
Bean boots

Unseen: 
Press ribbon belt
Patagonia raincoat
Smartwool socks

Best,

Michael


----------



## RileyDee

Cardinals5 said:


> *Cardinals5:* ^ Outstanding fit and I now know how to wear my J Crew Pumpkins as well.
> *P Hudson:* I am taking notes for when it warms up in the northern hemisphere.
> *CMDC:* Very nice. I like the rep tie with the hounds tooth.
> *Thom Brown's School Days:* Thank you Sir.
> *MJO 1*: Nice sweater and Boomer&#8230;


----------



## jalyon

Cardinals5 said:


> Hilton 3/2 sack blazer with white shell buttons


Absolutely love love this blazer. Is it recent or vintage?
Any chance someone has a 38R they're looking to move? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

jalyon said:


> Absolutely love love this blazer. Is it recent or vintage?
> Any chance someone has a 38R they're looking to move? :icon_smile_big:


Hi Jalyon,

Thanks for the compliment. To be honest, it's recent vintage. In other words, it's from something like the late 1980s-1990s though I can't be more precise because I thrifted it (no tailoring necessary). It's a "Hilton 1893" 3/2 sack, which either means late Norman Hilton or early Nick Hilton. I assume late Norman Hilton because it was made in the US to better standards than the current Nick Hilton offerings, but I'm not positive. As for the white shell buttons, I put those on myself because I have too many other blazers with gold buttons.

As for a 38R, I come across 3/2 sack blazers often enough, which means about once or twice a month and post them on the thrift exchange thread.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mjo_1 said:


> Maiden voyage of my brand new condition 1980s....


That's just how we did it in 1983!!


----------



## Cardinals5

HF flannel herringbone 2B suit
BB forward point
Hardy Amies tie
J&M corrected grain captoes
Tingleys overshoes (not pictured)
Burberrys' trench


----------



## jalyon

Cardinals5 said:


> As for the white shell buttons, I put those on myself because I have too many other blazers with gold buttons.


Thanks for the info. The fit and the buttons are my favorite part, so I'm glad to know you added them yourself.


----------



## Coleman

P Hudson

I'm really diggin' your casual Trad.

mjo

You really did just step right out of the OPH yesterday. I love it!

Cardinals

I've just finished the Lisa Nowak autobiography, and I'm on my way to Greenville with latex gloves, a black wig, a BB pistol and ammunition, pepper spray, a hooded tan trench coat, a 2-pound drilling hammer, black gloves, rubber tubing, plastic garbage bags, about US$585 in cash, a computer, an 8-inch (20 cm) Gerber folding knife, and diapers in pursuit of that Hilton. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## JDC

Cardinals: fantastic outfit. Neck to toe, everything works.


----------



## Joe Beamish

FrankDC said:


> Cardinals: fantastic outfit. Neck to toe, everything works.


Are the jacket sleeves too short? Or are the shirt sleeves too long?

I wrestle with these issues myself, never quite being sure....


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Cardinals
> 
> I've just finished the Lisa Nowak autobiography, and I'm on my way to Greensville with latex gloves, a black wig, a BB pistol and ammunition, pepper spray, a hooded tan trench coat, a 2-pound drilling hammer, black gloves, rubber tubing, plastic garbage bags, about US$585 in cash, a computer, an 8-inch (20 cm) Gerber folding knife, and diapers in pursuit of that Hilton. :icon_smile_big:


From my cold, dead hands, my friend, from my cold, dead hands.



FrankDC said:


> Cardinals: fantastic outfit. Neck to toe, everything works.


Many thanks for the compliment



Joe Beamish said:


> Are the jacket sleeves too short? Or are the shirt sleeves too long?
> 
> I wrestle with these issues myself, never quite being sure....


If either is "wrong" I'm in real trouble since almost all my shirts are the same length (33") and the major of my jackets, except those purposefully left long (corduroy, flannel), are with .25" of each other. In other words, this is about the length of both shirt/jacket sleeve that I'm comfortable with.

I understand there may be a more "correct" relationship between shirt sleeve, jacket sleeve, hinge of wrist, distance from tip of thumb to jacket cuff, but this is the one I chose and I'm stickin' to it  (Or unless I strike gold and can afford to have everything retailored :icon_smile_wink

In the end, as with other photos of me and my outfits, I chalk up all the weirdness to angle distortions, awkward poses, etc., which helps me sleep better at night


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
LP jeans
BJ belt
PS socks
AE balmorals
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Casual Friday
Orvis shawl collar sweater (thanks Cardinals5!)
LE pinpoint BD
LE Madras D-ring ribbon belt
Chinos
Argyles
AE Paxtons


----------



## cecil47

LLB Cardigan
Chambray BD
Chinos
Sperry Billfish


----------



## Cardinals5

cecil47 said:


> Orvis shawl collar sweater (thanks Cardinals5!)


Looks great, Cecil47 - glad the fit worked out.

Casual for me today, too.

BB sweater
BB ocbd
Levis 514
Eastland Seneca chukkas


----------



## Exquisite Decay

Today is the 60th anniversary of the parish hall at my church. We will be having a tea. (tea, scones with clotted cream, cucumber sandwiches sans crust, some dead things in aspic, etc.)

I will be wearing
J. Press navy blazer, with white pocket square
BB pink OCBD
J. Press madras bow tie
Khakis
Dirty Bucks


----------



## Trip English

From a few days ago...
































Same jacket as last post with a few twists.

Sport Coat: RL Rugby
Shirt: RL Rugby
Bow Tie: RL Blue Label
Chinos: RL Rugby
Shoes: Alden Indy


----------



## Trip English

And today...













































Same bow tie as last post (not on purpose, but there seems to be one overlapping article from post to post).

Suit: RL Rugby
Shirt: RL Blue Label
Sweater: RL Blue Label
Bow Tie: RL Blue Label
Belt: RL Purple Label
Shoes: AE Bel Air
Cuff Links: Inherited from Grandfather-in-law jade buddhas


----------



## sdjordan

Trip English said:


> And today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same bow tie as last post (not on purpose, but there seems to be one overlapping article from post to post).
> 
> Suit: RL Rugby
> Shirt: RL Blue Label
> Sweater: RL Blue Label
> Bow Tie: RL Blue Label
> Belt: RL Purple Label
> Shoes: AE Bel Air
> Cuff Links: Inherited from Grandfather-in-law jade buddhas


Really digging the style. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLP cardigan
Hanro undershirt
Versace jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DP boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Michigan Midwinter Sunday*

Nice cold but increasingly clear midwinter Michigan Sunday.

Time to catch up on some important reading, complete an article about which I have been displaying some uncommon avoidance behavior and watch The Remains of The Day prior to today's Circus in Miami.

White BB OCBD
Fisherman's sweater puchased in Eire in 1997.
USA made RL Polo jeans circa 1992
Hoofpick belt from Eljos
Sperry Kudus purchased new in 1986. Well worn and much loved.
Barbour Liddesdale
Ancient New Era wool fitted baseball cap from my undergraduate days.
J.Press Schoolboy scarf in undergraduate school's colors of the same vintage.
Navy and yellow cableknit McGregor bootsocks - the last of a horde I purchased from the Red Barn of Pittsford, NY end of season sale in the early 1980's.


----------



## closerlook

Trip English said:


> From a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same jacket as last post with a few twists.
> 
> Sport Coat: RL Rugby
> Shirt: RL Rugby
> Bow Tie: RL Blue Label
> Chinos: RL Rugby
> Shoes: Alden Indy


Tripp
Is this sport coat recent? As in, still available? I don't see it on the website, but the store might if its from this season.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Tripp: Really amazing stuff. The bow ties are fantastic.


----------



## Trip English

closerlook said:


> Trip
> Is this sport coat recent? As in, still available? I don't see it on the website, but the store might if its from this season.


They are still in stores. I saw a few of them in the Greenwich Avenue store yesterday and several in the Manhattan store a few days before that. I'm sure there are few everywhere. It was marked down from (I think) $399 or so to about $200 when I got it.


----------



## dchandler2

Cold here in Texas so I had to pull out the Aquascutum. Off to church then home to watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## P Hudson

*Sunday and Monday*

I wore this to church:

BB brown/black herringbone sack
Eagle shirt
BB tie
RLP tissue chinos
Nautica socks
AE Stockbridge
Timex on Central

This is my Super Bowl Monday wear:

LE jacket
RLP long sleeve madras
J Crew Reds
AE Saddles
Seconda on Grey and navy Central


----------



## RileyDee

*Trip:* Good stuff across the board.
*P Hudson:* Like the jacket/tie/PS combo


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
Gates gloves
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Zegna tie
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Kiton bluchers
Boucheron cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## boatshoe

This is terrific, but the jacket is incredible. Fits you well.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB shetland Brookstweed
LE pinpoint ocbd (light brown)
Rooster cotton lisle
Berle for Baskin
Mystery maker dark brown longwings
Rodex of London car coat


----------



## Patrick06790

Scenes from the World's Longest Funeral, the 2010 New England Press Association gathering in Boston

Park Plaza, Boston, Friday










Saturday










At the naughty store


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Casual Trad Monday*

Catching up on some calls, completing a long overdue report and roughing out the structure of a research/consulting project today.

BB all cotton blue OCBD
Alan Paine "Sunshine" cableknit crewneck 
O'Connell's taupe cavalry twills
Trafalgar foxhead buckle on burgundy cortina strap
BB navy, burgundy green and black district check 3 B camelhair sack sport coat
Paul Stuart navy cable knit boot socks with burgundy toes/heels
Bean Maine Hunting Shoes
Barbour Border
David Hanna Oatmeal Donegal Irish Walking Hat
BB tan leather gloves.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
RLPL cardigan
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Darphin cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## RileyDee

*Cardinals5:* I would have been afraid of the two plaids but you look excellent.

*Patrick: *As always simple, classic, and great.










Jacket: Nowell's Woven in the British Isles
Sweater: J Crew
Shirt: Land's End OCBD
Watch: Swiss Army
Pants: Canali Flannel
Shoes: Alden Brouged Captoe (next time I am wearing brown shoes with this jacket)
Bag: Federal Aviation Administration Issued
Sounds: Don Shirley- S/T


----------



## P Hudson

Very thin, older BB bd shirt
Old Navy thrifted khakis
AE saddles
Sekonda on Central


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> Scenes from the World's Longest Funeral, the 2010 New England Press Association gathering in Boston
> 
> Park Plaza, Boston, Friday
> 
> Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the naughty store


Loving these looks, Patrick. I especially like the hat - details?

BB sweater
LE bd
LE cords
Florsheim shells
Paul Stuart coat


----------



## Patrick06790

^ The hat:


----------



## stcolumba

RileyDee said:


>


Liking this! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

All work and no play...


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Awaiting the Blizzard*

Gitman yellow pinpoint BD
Alan Paine sheltland cable crewneck in Tomato Red 
Charcoal wide wale corduroys
Smathers and Branson Fox and Hounds belt
Red heavy cableknit boots socks from Paul Stuart
BB 3 button tweed sack in navy, gunmetal grey, red and orange large scale glen plaid
Green Herringbone with Red and Orange Box Plaid Barbour Tweed Field Coat
Bean Mocs
Hanna patchwork Irish walking hat
Yellow BB cashmere scarf


----------



## Cardinals5

RileyDee said:


> *Cardinals5:* I would have been afraid of the two plaids but you look excellent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Nowell's Woven in the British Isles
> Sweater: J Crew
> Shirt: Land's End OCBD
> Watch: Swiss Army
> Pants: Canali Flannel
> Shoes: Alden Brouged Captoe (next time I am wearing brown shoes with this jacket)
> Bag: Federal Aviation Administration Issued
> Sounds: Don Shirley- S/T


Thanks for the compliment about the plaids - always a risk and sometimes it works and sometimes it don't :icon_smile_wink:

I like your jacket today, but don't know anything about Nowell's - is it of recent manufacture and what are their usual offerings?



Patrick06790 said:


> ^ The hat:


Thanks Patrick, I'm saved the url and put the hat on my list


----------



## Coleman

^Cardinals

I really like this car coat. The whole rig looks great, but that coat just seals it.



Patrick06790 said:


> At the naughty store


^Patrick

This cracks me the hell up. Also, you're looking great, per usual.


----------



## P Hudson

RLP pinpoint BD
Nautica shorts
Timex on Central

Not seen: 

LE boat shoes
BB burgundy crested boxers--I think that their boxers are one of their best values. They are often heavily discounted and seem well made.



I bought these shorts in the US. They were on clearance for $29. I recently saw the same shorts here in Australia on clearance for $99. That is typical of the price difference once you leave the States.


----------



## rgrossicone

The calm before the storm...hope its Trad enough...










































Snow day tomorrow, school is already cancelled...eggs for breakfast!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Missoni jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Earl jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
Timberline boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## cecil47

Orvis khaki twill jacket
Britches Fiar Isle cardigan vest (thx Cardinals5!)
JAB OCBD
LE knit tie
Indigo Palms olive chinos
AE Paxtons


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

some serious beardage lately in the wayn.


----------



## RileyDee

*stcolumba:* Thank you. Also, that bow tie you are wearing is great.
*Cardinals5:* I had never heard of them either but I thrifted the jacket and liked the green and grey combo.
*rgrossicone:* Seems like you have one less pattern on today than usual and I really like it, almost like the others can stand out on their own maybe? You look very smart.
*cecil47:* That hunting jacket, faire isle, and knit tie combo is working.











Jacket: American Trend
Sweater: Gap
Shirt: Land's End Plaid OCBD
Watch: Kenneth Cole
Pants: J Crew
Shoes: E.T. Wright Chukkas
Bag: Mullholland Brothers
Sounds: Howlin' Wolf- Evil


----------



## Cardinals5

cecil47 said:


> Britches Fiar Isle cardigan vest (thx Cardinals5!)


My pleasure, it suits you well and goes great with that khaki jacket


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Snow Trek*

BB 3 button sack brown camelhair herringbone beige and brown stripe
J.Press brown heather cableknit crewneck sweater
BB blue OCBD
Brown J. Press wide wale cords 
LL Bean 10" Maine Hunting Shoes
Sawyer of California shearling
Oatmeal David Hanna Irish Walking Hat
BB tan leather gloves 
Red BB cashmere scarf


----------



## Cardinals5

BB forward point
Smith and Logsdon (Louisville, KY) emblematic
Linett Ltd., 3/2 sack suit for The English Shop (Princeton)
Coach belt
J&M Aristocrafts
Press charcoal herringbone overcoat


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice, classic.


----------



## Patrick06790

Adopting an Anglo-Ivy hybrid for interviewing the owner of a ritzy retreat for addicts:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Tommy cologne
Concord watch


----------



## cecil47

@RileyDee & Cardinals5 - Thank you.

Today:





BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE pinpoint BD
LE tie
Silk khakis
Argyles
AE Leeds


----------



## AlanC

BB sportcoat
BB shirt
Langrock Princeton tie
Alden belt
Zegna cashco cords
AE shell MacNeils


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> Adopting an Anglo-Ivy hybrid for interviewing the owner of a ritzy retreat for addicts:


Good look, Patrick - and I think I speak for everyone when I say I love your snide comments about your job :icon_smile_big:



cecil47 said:


> Silk khakis


Nice, solid look Cecil47 - I don't think I've ever seen silk chinos. What're they like?



AlanC said:


> BB sportcoat
> BB shirt
> Langrock Princeton tie
> Alden belt
> Zegna cashco cords
> AE shell MacNeils


Great look, AlanC - glad to see one of the Langrocks getting worn - they were probably hanging in someone's closet unused for decades.


----------



## RileyDee

*AlanC:* +1 on the tie.










Sweater: Fields
Shirt: Threadbare RL Plaid
Watch: Swiss Army
Belt: Vintage 
Pants: Banana Republic Jeans
Shoes: Ted Baker X Trickers
Bag: Swiss Army (Is a ruck sack trad?)
Sunglasses: RayBan Knock Offs
Sounds: Colman Hawkins and Frank Hunter-The Hawk & The Hunter


----------



## CMDC

2 days worth. On the road so iphone camera--a little harder to navigate--will have to do.

H Freeman 3/2 sack suit
BB white ocbd
BB foulard tie
Florsheim longwings



















Harvard Coop Harris Tweed sack
BB unistripe ocbd
LE foulard
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> BB forward point
> Smith and Logsdon (Louisville, KY) emblematic
> Linett Ltd., 3/2 sack suit for The English Shop (Princeton)
> Coach belt
> J&M Aristocrafts
> Press charcoal herringbone overcoat


nephew,
looking good


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Scenes from the World's Longest Funeral, the 2010 New England Press Association gathering in Boston
> 
> At the naughty store


It's a shame both objectivity and skepticism were put to rest. But they say it always goes in threes!!

I like the way you managed to dress up and down and the expression is priceless!!


----------



## rgrossicone

Back to work this morning...after digging the auto voiture out of the snow.


























Yesterday's Action:

















































To me the snow just SCREAMS trad!


----------



## boatshoe

rgrossicone said:


> Back to work this morning...after digging the auto voiture out of the snow.


Finally, Red Wings used for manual labor!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
DG pant
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Business and Pleasure




Business
BB pinpoint bd
LE silk knit
Tom James MTM (not a blazer)
Majer powder gray flannels
BB otc
AE Lloyd

Pleasure
Hanauer bow
Mystery maker LHS
Pringle cashmere cardigan


----------



## cecil47

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice, solid look Cecil47 - I don't think I've ever seen silk chinos. What're they like?


Thank you. They're not really chinos, more of a silk twill fabric from the very non-trad Tommy Bahama (horrors!). They are pleated, but I can get over that, and they're quite comfy in the summer. Winter here seems pretty much like summer back east right now! Another pair of 'em today, in olive...

Discount day!
JAB camel hair - very on sale
JAB windowpane OCBD - very on sale
BB tie - thrift exchange (thx tonylumpkin)
TB olive silk trou - ebay
BB argyles - very on sale and still not worth it
Florsheim Imperial LWB - ebay


----------



## RileyDee

*Cardinals5:* That business look IS the business.
*rgrossicone:* Digging that tie sweater combo.










Jacket: Gap Waxed Cotton Field Coat
Sweater: Vintage JC Penny's
Shirt: Lands End OCBD
Watch: Swiss Army
Pants: Gap Slim Fit
Socks: Woolrich
Shoes: Cole Haan Saddle


----------



## Coleman

You know I love the knits :aportnoy:!


----------



## dshell

RileyDee: makes me wish the snow would go away so I could break out my suede saddles.


----------



## mcarthur

Riley, C-47 and C-5,
nice looking attire

C-47 and C-5,
consider a ps


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks Coleman - the LE silk knits are quite nice.

Uncle, my business was rather serious so I thought I'd skip the pocket square (probably doesn't make sense, but I thought I'd play it on the safe side).

Causal Friday Trad Style




LE yellow pinpoint bd
BB bow
Elkridge patch pocket 3/2 tweed sack
Corbin "Spicebox" cords
Alden All-Weather-Walkers
Burberrys' trench


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Research and Writing Day*

BB pink OCBD
J. Press Charcoal grey widewale cords from the GHWB period
BB medium grey shetland cableknit crewneck sweater from same era
BB grey POW plaid with red stripe camelhair sportcoat 
Black Trafalgar calfskin strap with BB monogramed slide buckle
Navy cableknit bootsocks from Eljos from GHWB era
AA Tortiose Shell 406's to enable meaningful reading for today
Barbour Border 
Been Maine Hunting Shoe mocs from GHWB era
Brown and Beige plaid Irish Walking Har from Millars of Clifden Connemara


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel coat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RU hoodie
BS jeans
PS socks
Nocona belt
DE bluchers
Burberry cologne
GP watch


----------



## RileyDee

*mcarthur:* Thank you Sir.
*Cardinals5:* The bowtie size seems a bit off to my eyes, but I really like the shirt and coat color combination and the shoes and cords together look very rich.










Jacket: Suede G9 Knockoff
Sweater: Robert Bruce 
Shirt: Vintage Sero
Watch: Swiss Army
Pants: Gap Slim Fit Cords
Socks: Woolrich
Shoes: Clarks DB Beeswax (Saddle Soaped Last night)

Not Shown:
Bag: Orvis 
Glasses: RayBan Caravan
Sounds: Cal Tjader- Solar Heat


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean Norwegian sweater for a cold Saturday morning.
​


----------



## stcolumba

RileyDee said:


>


Liking the plaid shirt/sweater combination. Really liking the jacket!


----------



## Trip English

*RileyDee:* Continued Excellence in WAYWT.
*AlanC:* Superb fit top to bottom on the last page.
*Rgrossicone:* I like the added photojournalism and I applaud the beard.

*Today:* I'm having a sort of "New Favorite Blazer-itis" I've worn plenty of other blazers, but it seems that on days when I really dress up this one keeps making an appearance!


















































*Coat:* Barbour Beaufort
*Sport Coat:* RL Rugby
*Shirt:* BB Slim Fit OCBD, Must Iron
*Tie:* BB
*Tie Bar:* RL
*Belt:* RLPL
*Pants:* RL Blue Label
*Socks:* RL (Navy blue w/ ducks)
*Shoes:* Magnanni
*Watch:* Timex
*Contents of Game Pocket:* Parmalat Milk


----------



## hookem12387

Why can I not find the existence of Gap slim fit khakis that everyone seems to wear?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Personally I think slim fit pants have been taken a bit far. Anyway, J. Crew makes some good options if you can't find the Gap ones.


----------



## hookem12387

Joe Beamish said:


> Personally I think slim fit pants have been taken a bit far. Anyway, J. Crew makes some good options if you can't find the Gap ones.


To me it just means "not baggy" more than the skin tight version that has taken over the indie scene. It's just difficult to find pants that don't hang off of me (being 31x34), and when I do they're generally slim fit


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> *Shoes:* Magnanni


Italian shoes  say it ain't so :icon_smile_wink: I'm really enjoying the unity of your looks Trip - everything's working together nicely.


----------



## Trip English

If it's any consolation, AE made a nearly identical model for a time. And Sid Mashburn sells a pair that's very popular.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sky Blue Shaggy Dog
PRL Flat front khakis
Leatherman Ltd. Hearts on natural canvas surcingle
Timex on Navy JP band
BB Argyles
PRL Marlowe WTB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
ES jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
JS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Yesterday and today...poor pic from yesterday as my wife wasn't the photographer, and I had about 2 minutes before I had 35 maniacal 14 year olds bum rush the room I was in. I know the RLBL jacket isn't very trad, but the shirt and tie are:icon_smile_big:.










And today, off to do errands...Faiccos is closing for a week and a half so I needed to buy blizzard rations of hot, sweet, and broc rabe.










AND my Red Wings actually did some manual labor as well today...a buddy and I helped push the Cable Guys van out of the icy remnants of the last snowfall.


----------



## rgrossicone

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> some serious beardage lately in the wayn.


I've been growing mine since 10/31. I've vowed to keep it and not trim it until the Teacher's Union and City agree on a contract. We've been without one since 10/31...this could be Old Testament epic by the time we re-up with the mayor. It even has (my beard) its own facebook page...become a fan! And no, I did not create it...a buddy of mine did as a laugh, now it has almost 300 fans.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Rossicones-Beard/298229534401?ref=ts



RileyDee said:


> *rgrossicone:* Seems like you have one less pattern on today than usual and I really like it, almost like the others can stand out on their own maybe? You look very smart.


At least I look it...


boatshoe said:


> Finally, Red Wings used for manual labor!


:aportnoy:



RileyDee said:


> *rgrossicone:* Digging that tie sweater combo.


Cheers!



Trip English said:


> *Rgrossicone:* I like the added photojournalism and I applaud the beard.


Thanks Trip...awesome cords BTW


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> If it's any consolation, AE made a nearly identical model for a time. And Sid Mashburn sells a pair that's very popular.


Absolutely no offense intended, Trip - I was just horsing around because we don't see too many Italian shoes around these parts. I remember the AE version of the double monk though its official name escapes me at the moment.


----------



## Kurt N

^ The Mora, you mean?


----------



## P Hudson

The top picture is overexposed: the square has light blue in it.





Church this morning. Another day with 90 per cent humidity and temps in the high 70s. 

J Press navy 3/2 sack with bone buttons, unpadded.
linen short sleeve BD
RLP Philip pants
braided belt
pantharella light blue socks
burgundy wingtips


----------



## oldschoolprep

Nice day to finsih some professional work tasks and catch up on some long overdue reading.

BB 3B sack navy flannel blazer with patch breast pocket with monogrammed gold filled buttons from Ben Silver
Lacoste white polo
BB White OCBD 
Paul Stuart cableknit natural alpaca cablekit crewneck
BB burgundy cordovan low vamp loafers
Ancient BB GF flannels - my floodwater version with 1.3/4" cuffs
Yellow cableknit cashmere socks from Ben Sliver
Smathers and Branson Labrador Retriever belt
Ancient BB navy duffle made by Gloverall


----------



## Topsider

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> some serious beardage lately in the wayn.


I'm waiting for the tattoos to start showing up.


----------



## Cardinals5

Kurt N said:


> ^ The Mora, you mean?


Thanks, it was the Mora I was trying to remember.



Topsider said:


> I'm waiting for the tattoos to start showing up.


I do have a beard, but no tattoos. How about a trad trad look :icon_smile_wink:

Brooks ocbd
LLB sweater
Bills 15th anniversary edition
BB argyles
AE Waldens


----------



## mualphapiper

rgrossicone said:


> Yesterday and today...poor pic from yesterday as my wife wasn't the photographer, and I had about 2 minutes before I had 35 maniacal 14 year olds bum rush the room I was in. I know the RLBL jacket isn't very trad, but the shirt and tie are:icon_smile_big:.


Mr. rgrossicone, you must be a teacher. I love the fact that you dress this way in the classroom. I teach as well, and around here, you can hardly find a teacher in something other than a sports-team related polo, rumpled "no-iron" khaki's and some rockport-ish brown shoes, let alone as nattily decked out as this. I really like your more Anglo version of Trad. Nice work!


----------



## P Hudson

LS madras
British tan khakis
RL belt
sekonda on navy/gray central


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
RLP hoodie
Earl jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Trying to get as much wear as possible out of this tweed suit before the winter ends in the South.

https://img220.imageshack.us/i/987009.jpg/

Mystery-maker gray/black herringbone tweed 3/2 sack suit
Mystery British maker yellow doeskin vest
BB braces
LE wool tie
Gitman Bros tab collar shirt
Bass argyles
Florsheim cg longwings
Press charcoal herringbone overcoat (not pictured)


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Busy Week*

BB White OCBD
J. Press burgundy Shaggy Dog crewneck
BB 3 button sack black and white herringbone sport coat
BB dark grey flannels
Alden black calfskin penny loafers nicely shined. bought new in 1990.
BB 3x3 doublebreasted camelhair polo coat


----------



## Coleman

I know I've said it before, but that suit is very cool. ^This is a very nice combo IMO; the vest really brings it all together.


----------



## mjo_1

And up close....









Press blazer
LE OCBD
Press bow
Harold Powell Gabs
AE McAllister

Best,

Michael


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Looking good mjo - like the Press blazer and the bow.



Coleman said:


> I know I've said it before, but that suit is very cool. ^This is a very nice combo IMO; the vest really brings it all together.


Thanks, Coleman - the vest does add a nice pop. Now that I've sewn braces buttons into some of my trousers I feel I can wear a vest more comfortably without worrying about my belt line dropping below the vest. More buttons sewing to go, but I'm getting there.

We're looking forward to your reappearance on the thread :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Etro scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Zegna pant
Bernini belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
MJ cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

Tea time.



BB OCBD, sleeves just a bit too long.
Pendleton vest (it's guaranteed to be!)
khakis
wingtips
Timex on Central

Cardinals5. I LOVE that suit. I'm not a fan of the tab collar, but the way you've put that outfit together is very nice.

Mjo-1: that's a fine ensemble.


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks everyone! 

Hudson, how old is your Press blazer that you wore the other day? I really like mine, but yours seems to have much softer shoulders.


----------



## RileyDee

*stcolumba:* Thank you sir.
*Trip English:* Thank you. Outstanding outfit and those cords are unbelievable.
*rgrossicone:* Love that classroom pic I may befriend your beard yet.
*Cardinals5:* Just fantastic and that vest is brilliant. 
*P Hudson:* ^Looks good.










Jacket: Hunting Horn
Sweater: Express 
Shirt: J Crew
Watch: Guess
Pants: Gap 
Socks: Woolrich
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft
Sounds: Ella Fitzgerald- Ella a Nice

Not Shown:
Bag: Orvis 
Glasses: RayBan Caravan


----------



## P Hudson

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Hudson, how old is your Press blazer that you wore the other day? I really like mine, but yours seems to have much softer shoulders.


I'm sorry to say that I know nothing about the jacket. I got it some time ago on Ebay. I don't know when it was made, or even what it is made of. You are right about the shoulders: it has the softest shoulders imaginable. It is virtually unpadded except for a rather thin chest piece. It feels like it has some linen in it, or maybe it is just soft wool. Unfortunately, it is a little threadbare. Bits of white are starting to show through where the end of the sleeve is wearing away.

Here is a photo from last year that shows the shoulders. Unfortunately, the photo is either way too big or too small. I went with too small.


----------



## eagle2250

P Hudson said:


> Tea time.
> 
> BB OCBD, sleeves just a bit too long.
> Pendleton vest (it's guaranteed to be!)
> khakis
> wingtips
> Timex on Central
> 
> Cardinals5. I LOVE that suit. I'm not a fan of the tab collar, but the way you've put that outfit together is very nice.
> 
> Mjo-1: that's a fine ensemble.


Outstanding! The perfect attire for relaxing, with a cup of tea, at home...or elsewhere. Is that Faire Isle cardigan vest still offered by Pendleton? It is smashing. :thumbs-up:


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth.

Huntington 3/2 sack charcoal flannel jacket
JAB unistripe ocbd
JCrew repp
LE khakis
Thrifted ps
Bass Warren



















Polo University Club green flannel blazer
LLBean white ocbd
Tartan wool tie--thanks crs
LE khakis
Thrifted ps
Weejuns


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Flurries and Sunshine*

BB blue OCBD
Alan Paine "Cornstalk" cableknit creweck shetland
J. Press 3 button olive herringbone with blue windowpane sack sportcoat
Andover Shop taupe widewale cuffed corduroys
Navy with kelly heel and toe McGregor cableknit boot socks from O'Connells - from the days of the Reagan Administration
Scarpa leather Alphine hikers - ditto above
Black and Tan check Irish walking hat ditto above
BB yellow cashmere scarf
Tan BB leather gloves


----------



## P Hudson

eagle2250 said:


> Outstanding! The perfect attire for relaxing, with a cup of tea, at home...or elsewhere. Is that Faire Isle cardigan vest still offered by Pendleton? It is smashing. :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the kind words, Eagle. I'm really enjoying working from my "dungeon". 4 full months to go. As for the vest, I bought it on Ebay, so can't answer your question. I like it a lot, and it has plenty of life left. But I think it is fairly old (1980s or 90s?) and suspect that it is a woman's vest--the buttons are sewn on the right rather than the left side.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Handsomely done - I like this a lot.

Brown is the color of the day - all aboard the train to Dullsville 

Woolrich chamois cloth shirt
Delmonico 3 patch 2B tweed
PRL Philip
Sebago campsides


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
Oxxford pant
Trafalgar braces
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

LE twill highlander shirt.
I like the pattern and the fit. Can hardly wait to pair it with navy or tan jackets.
I dislike the two button-hole cuffs, the non-iron fabric and the fused collar and cuffs.

Polo military cut khakis
AE Saddles
Timex on central


----------



## Cardinals5

BB charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack
BB tattersall
Mystery-maker red flannel vest
Keys and Lockwood paisley
Trafalgar silk braces
BB charcoal flannels
BB otc
Florsheim shell PTBs
Rodex of London car coat


----------



## Schorsch

First post. Working at home today, a little chilly in here this morning.


----------



## Topsider

mjo_1 said:


>


Nice to see a bow tie here for a change.

Is that a cell phone in your pocket, or are you just glad to see me? :devil:


----------



## Jack1425

Cardinals5 said:


> BB charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack
> BB tattersall
> Mystery-maker red flannel vest
> Keys and Lockwood paisley
> Trafalgar silk braces
> BB charcoal flannels
> BB otc
> Florsheim shell PTBs
> Rodex of London car coat


Looking great!! Love the shirt and coat especially. Well done..


----------



## Topsider

Cardinals5 said:


> I do have a beard, but no tattoos. How about a trad trad look :icon_smile_wink:


We could be twins. 'Cept for your beard (and my tattoos). :devil:


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5, I really like the way you've combined the shirt and tie with that jacket. Well done.

Schorsch, welcome to the forum. Details on the sweater please. It looks great. I can't quite get a sense of the whole, including the brown tie, from the zoomed in shot, but I'm sure it's good. You've got loads of texture at work there!


Schorsch said:


>


----------



## Schorsch

P Hudson said:


> Schorsch, welcome to the forum. Details on the sweater please. It looks great. I can't quite get a sense of the whole, including the brown tie, from the zoomed in shot, but I'm sure it's good. You've got loads of texture at work there!


The sweater is a shawl cardigan from Jcrew a year or so ago. A word of caution: this particular sweater was just on the good side of too big. I ordered it in large, which is my usual size, and it was quite loose.

The tie's actually a matte, gold-ish brown. Glad you like it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna duffel-coat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Olathe boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Jack1425 said:


> Looking great!! Love the shirt and coat especially. Well done..


Thanks you, kind Sir



Topsider said:


> We could be twins. 'Cept for your beard (and my tattoos). :devil:


An honor



P Hudson said:


> Cardinals5, I really like the way you've combined the shirt and tie with that jacket. Well done.


Thank you, as well.

Welcome to the forum, Schorsch - we always welcome great looking shawl-collars and silk knits :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## P Hudson

Lots of LE today
LE lambswool, natural shoulder jacket, cut quite full
LE blue university stripe
LE square
LE cinnamon-brown colored khakis
Timex on Central
Below the cutoff: dirty bucks


----------



## RileyDee

Cardinals5 said:


> Brown is the color of the day - all aboard the train to Dullsville


Nothing dull about this flecked 3 patch pocket number.
This is pretty steller as well.

Really nice pattern mixing.


----------



## Cardinals5

RileyDee said:


> Nothing dull about this flecked 3 patch pocket number.
> 
> This is pretty steller as well.


Thanks, RD - I need to work on my photo skills to make them as good as yours, but it may be a while (I'm waiting for my old digital camera to crap out). I also have the Filson 257 on order - it won't rival your great bag collection, but at least it's a start.


----------



## eagle2250

Schorsch said:


> First post. Working at home today, a little chilly in here this morning.


A wonderful combination but, I've got to say, yours must be one of a very few, heavy shawl collar cardigans in Tuscon, AZ(?)!  You are looking good! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Schorsch

eagle2250 said:


> A wonderful combination but, I've got to say, yours must be one of a very few, heavy shawl collar cardigans in Tuscon, AZ(?)!  You are looking good! :thumbs-up:


Yes, yes it is. I'm a transplant, and my northern Ohio genes won't allow me to stop wearing sweaters until late March at the earliest. It gets chilly here in the mornings (40's), which means I'm shedding layers by noon (70's). I also have the honor of the being the only one wearing tweed and shetland. My colleagues wear shorts and t-shirts. I'll be moving to a more civilized part of the country soon.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket
BB blue ocbd
JPress foulard tie
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Brownshoe

a couple of recent casual looks


----------



## Patrick06790

Heavy Tweed Suit - an elderly Brooks I scooped up on eBay a few years ago for some absurdly low sum, like $25.

Press shirt, Andover Shop wool tie, AE McLains with Topys for snow.





































Is a wooden spoon Trad?


----------



## Jack1425

Started my day with some errands to run. 





Then stepped outside where the wind proceeded to cut into me without mercy, so...



And lastly, to a late lunch with the (by now) very amused bride..



It is indeed a sickness I am well aware of. 

BB Shetland V-neck
LLB Uni-striped BD
Bills M2
BB Argylls
Florsheim Shell LW recently re-crafted by B. Nelson
Timex with Smart turnout strap

My neurotic parade of coats..

Harris Tweed
Gloverall Duffel
BB overcoat courtesy of TweedyDon!! Love it..


----------



## P Hudson

Jack1425 said:


> Started my day with some errands to run.
> 
> Then stepped outside where the wind proceeded to cut into me without mercy, so...
> 
> And lastly, to a late lunch with the (by now) very amused bride..
> 
> It is indeed a sickness I am well aware of.
> 
> My neurotic parade of coats..
> 
> Harris Tweed
> Gloverall Duffel
> BB overcoat courtesy of TweedyDon!! Love it..


Sickness? I'd take note if you changed your shirt or sweater every time you did something different, but wearing the appropriate jacket/coat for a given activity strikes me as eminently sensible and healthy. I've gotta say that I like all three.


----------



## Danny

Patrick06790 said:


> Is a wooden spoon Trad?


I know wood is trad and so are spoons...but a wooden spoon? That might be too forward thinking.


----------



## Jack1425

P Hudson said:


> Sickness? I'd take note if you changed your shirt or sweater every time you did something different, but wearing the appropriate jacket/coat for a given activity strikes me as eminently sensible and healthy. I've gotta say that I like all three.


I thank you sir! Truth be told, I truly wished to wear the tweed but as I had stated, the weather was simple too brisk. Having said that, the more I look at the combination the more unsure I am that the incarnation appeals to me... Matching up certain articles has never been truly easy for me so I have thankfully drawn much inspiration from this forum. Some times it works for me, other times not so much. It is fun though.. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Brownshoe said:


> a couple of recent casual looks


Please give info on both the jeans and the cords (brand, model, etc.)


----------



## stcolumba

mjo_1 said:


> And up close....


GREAT TIE!


----------



## P Hudson

BB non-sack 2 button herringbone, good shoulders and nice roll, lots of pilling on back
BB red university stripe PP BD
BB makers tie
Timex on central

Below the belt: RLP tissue chinos and AE saddles


----------



## P Hudson

Brownshoe said:


> [/IMG]


You look like an extra for the next Jason Bourne film.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BB scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
TR jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Reds & Tops

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack jacket
> BB blue ocbd
> JPress foulard tie
> LE khakis
> Florsheim saddles


Great coorination CMDC. What about the PS, though?


----------



## Reds & Tops

Patrick06790 said:


> Heavy Tweed Suit - an elderly Brooks I scooped up on eBay a few years ago for some absurdly low sum, like $25.
> 
> Press shirt, Andover Shop wool tie, AE McLains with Topys for snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is a wooden spoon Trad?


Great as usual Patrick. That second shot is great...wonderful quality. I have the same Press shirt and love it.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Patrick is Trad to the very core of his being. Indeed, such has been repeatedly proven to be an immutable fact! However, cooking, while attired in a full Tweed suit and a secured tie, could potentially be viewed as...well, anal?  LOL!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Is a wooden spoon Trad?


When I misbehaved, and retribution required immediate summery, my Sainted Grandmother would beat me with the wooden spoon after I fetched it for her!! I had to wash it afterwards.

If the punishment were delayed, I'd get the flyswatter. That I had to wash BEFORE she hit me with it, and think about what was about to happen!! :crazy:

Don't get me started with the belt or willow switch!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


>


Great look Patrick - heavy tweed suit, splash of Press, dash of pocket square - trad stew :icon_smile_wink:



Jack1425 said:


> Harris Tweed


Great looking tweed sack!

It's the end of odd waistcoat week

Press Harris tweed sack
Vintage Hathaway ecru bd
Mystery-maker black/brown herringbone waistcoat
Rooster wool tie "Ruffler Collection"
Mystery-maker brown cords
Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## Patrick06790

New tie from The Cordial Churchman (plug plug)

Ellie does great work and the prices are better than reasonable.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Excellent



P Hudson said:


> BB non-sack 2 button herringbone, good shoulders and nice roll, lots of pilling on back
> BB red university stripe PP BD
> BB makers tie
> Timex on central
> 
> Below the belt: RLP tissue chinos and AE saddles


----------



## chiamdream

Jack1425, that's a beautiful Harris Tweed and it fits you perfectly.

My better half spent the better three-fourths of last evening making me another tie (her idea, I swear!), so wearing it today was a given.










BB 3/2 sack (This is my *other* one, the one that I discovered was a blend after I'd already invested in alterations. I've made my peace with it...actually, everything else about it is great.) 
Fly from Orvis
J.Crew OCBD
Homemade flannel tie
J.Crew chinos
Bass Gilmans (no vis)


----------



## Jack1425

Thanks!! Excellent tie...!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

chiamdream said:


> Fly from Orvis


A lapel fly??

I may have to take up fishing!!


----------



## CMDC

Brown herringbone 3/2 sack tweed jacket
BB ecru ocbd
Rooster knit tie
Farrell and Brown merino vest 
LE khakis
Bass warren


----------



## TDI GUY

chiamdream said:


> Jack1425, that's a beautiful Harris Tweed and it fits you perfectly.
> 
> My better half spent the better three-fourths of last evening making me another tie (her idea, I swear!), so wearing it today was a given.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB 3/2 sack (This is my *other* one, the one that I discovered was a blend after I'd already invested in alterations. I've made my peace with it...*actually, everything else about it is great*.)
> Fly from Orvis
> J.Crew OCBD
> Homemade flannel tie
> J.Crew chinos
> Bass Gilmans (no vis)


Everything else about it _is _great: nice high roll, patch pockets, natural shoulders, reasonable lapel width, two-button cuff detail.....it might even have a hook vent. Anyways, I wouldn't lose too much sleep over the blended fabric.


----------



## chiamdream

+ really nice Golden Fleece buttons. I think it's canvassed, too. 

Thanks for the nice words, everyone!


----------



## Topsider

Another "bow tie Friday."

LE bow, BB pinpoint OCBD, J. Press reversible trench.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
Isaia cords
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL boots
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> New tie from The Cordial Churchman (plug plug)
> 
> Ellie does great work and the prices are better than reasonable.


Great looking bow from the Cordial Churchman! I literally just received two bows from Ellie today and can't want to wear them next week. I concur, her prices are unbeatable - I don't think I'll be purchasing bows from anyone else. I've been looking for some great older ties I can send her to have them made into some bows as well.


----------



## Coleman

CMDC said:


>


This color palette is . . . well, the best word I can come up with is unexpected. It made me pause, and I like it all the more for it.


----------



## Coleman

Everyone's looking great the last couple days, IMO.


----------



## P Hudson

BB Navy Pima Polo: I almost never wear this. It is a very full cut with annoying long sleeves, and the navy is too dark for my tastes, but the fabric is very nice and has no logo.
Seersucker shorts
Sperry suede topsiders
Timex on Central


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> Another "bow tie Friday."
> 
> LE bow, BB pinpoint OCBD, J. Press reversible trench.


This is tops! I almost recently pulled the trigger on the Press reversible trench, but can't really justify yet another coat while living in a warm climate.


----------



## cecil47

BB 3/2 sack blazer
JAB tie from the thrift exchange
LE pinpoint BD
Khakis
BB argyles
Vintage Hanover LWBs


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## P Hudson

Brownshoe, that is a great jacket. Far too many of its kind, including the only one I've got (a RLP 3/2 darted), shout "look at me". Yours just looks classy.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Brownshoe,

Massive, um, props on the Tintin poster, I have a similar one just took it down and started making a new frame for it.


----------



## Brownshoe

thanks!

most casual today


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
Brioni cords
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Hot today. Church-wear included a wide soft blue stripe seersucker shirtweight jacket, 3 button, darted, no shoulder pad at all (from J Peterman: possibly the only seersucker jacket in Sydney). Forgot to button the sleeves for the pic.
LE ocbd
slate blue knit wool tie, made in USA
navy chinos, RLP
otc yellow and blue argyles, not as pale as in bottom picture
AE Randolphs. In my opinion, the finest penny made.
Timex on central


----------



## Cardinals5

Great look with the seersucker, P Hudson - no one in Australia wears seersucker? I've never been, but I'm guess it gets a bit warm there about this time of year.


I'm loafin' and loungin' until later this afternoon - maybe I'll do something important like a take a nap. Naps seem like a respectable "trad" activity.




BB's version of viyella shirt
Alan Paine sweater vest
Bills 15th anniversary edition
Clarks desert boots
McGregor Drizzler - no rain in the forecast, but a nice light jacket


----------



## Coleman

Cards

I can't say if Sunday naps are Tradly, but I will say they are divine! Good luck to you, sir, in napping.

P Hudson

Seeing all your summer gear during my winter makes my desire for Spring to break even greater. I'm wearing a polo to work the first Friday of Spring whether snow is on the ground or not (considering my locale it probably will be). 

That seersucker jacket is very cool. Keep on showing Australia how it's done! :aportnoy:


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals,
"Great look with the seersucker, P Hudson - no one in Australia wears seersucker? I've never been, but I'm guess it gets a bit warm there about this time of year."

Thanks. It was in the 90s. Our weather is pretty moderate, usually in the high 70s or 80s in summer, with a few really hot days each year, and usually 60s and lots of sun in winter.

Australia is sartorially dead. In a land where linen, madras and seersucker make sense, you'll see virtually none of it. The businessman's uniform is the worst: it still tends to be a black shiny suit, made of wool with some polyester thrown in except at the highest echelons. I was perusing the Wikipedia entry on Sydney and discovered a claim to fashion capital of Australia (Melbourne has always worn that crown), so I added the words, "noted esp. for the ubiquity of cargo shorts and T-shirts". That is what all but the elderly wear to church, and would be fine at any party, restaurant, lecturing at a university, or at the opera. Within a few hours my words were removed from the article, I suppose because I didn't provide documentation.

Coleman,

"Seeing all your summer gear during my winter makes my desire for Spring to break even greater."

I have the corresponding feeling whenever I look at this thread. I want to wear Harris Tweed with gray wool trousers when it is hot here, and madras when it is cold.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni wool suit
Ferragamo pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton tie
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## P Hudson

Very hot (90s). Seems like a good day for a terrible linen suit--italian linen, odd shoulders, double vents, 3 button.

long sleeve madras

chili loafers

I'll add a white pocket square before I leave the house


----------



## AldenPyle

P Hudson said:


> Hot today. Church-wear included a wide soft blue stripe seersucker shirtweight jacket, 3 button, darted, no shoulder pad at all (from J Peterman: possibly the only seersucker jacket in Sydney). Forgot to button the sleeves for the pic.
> LE ocbd
> slate blue knit wool tie, made in USA
> navy chinos, RLP
> otc yellow and blue argyles, not as pale as in bottom picture
> AE Randolphs. In my opinion, the finest penny made.
> Timex on central


This is really cool. I wouldn't have thought of seersucker and navy chinos, but it looks good.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cordial Churchman wool bow
BB pinpoint bd
Trafalgar braces
Majer 3/2 camel hair sack (Thanks, TheWGP)
Mystery-maker tweed trousers
AE Thor chukkas (early 1980s)
London Fog navy fly-front rain coat


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> Cardinal,
> 
> The jacket is spot-on and I always love to see Ellie's handywork on the WAYWT thread.
> 
> T


----------



## Coleman

Thanks jfkemd for this Southwick 3/2 sack blazer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5, those AE chukkas are superb.

Alden, thanks for the kind words.

Nice work, Coleman. I like the combo a lot, though I couldn't pull off the tie. No way anybody would confuse your navy and gray outfit for a security guard.

J Press Navy Sack
PRL ss
LE square
PRL tissue chinos
timex on central
burgundy wingtips, with rubber sole.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Cardinals5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cardinal,
> 
> The jacket is spot-on and I always love to see Ellie's handywork on the WAYWT thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Trip - the jacket was a recent trade off the exchange and didn't need any tailoring (spot on measurements by TheWGP).
> 
> I purchased two of Ellie's wool ties and plan on getting some of her madras/seersucker ties for the summer.
> 
> Great looking Southwick, C - the natural shoulders and shoulder fit looks superb. I take it that that's the Press grenadine you picked up on eBay - also looks great (I'll have to find myself a grenadine one of these days.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Coleman

P Hudson said:


> Nice work, Coleman. I like the combo a lot, though I couldn't pull off the tie. No way anybody would confuse your navy and gray outfit for a security guard.


Thank you. I always consider this security guard thing when donning one of my blazers. For me, starting with a pink OCBD always kicks the notion to the curb. You're rocking the blazer too though, and with your great shirt and PS picks, there's no way you'd be mistaken for an SG either, even if you had worn gray trousers.

I should think a gent who can pull off madras and seersucker like you could easily pull off a green tie at some point :icon_smile_wink:.



Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking Southwick, C - the natural shoulders and shoulder fit looks superb. I take it that that's the Press grenadine you picked up on eBay - also looks great (I'll have to find myself a grenadine one of these days.)


Thanks! The tie is the very same. I've been meaning to invest in grenadine ties for a long while now, and this one did not disappoint. I'd love to order some from Hober.


----------



## CMDC

H Freeman 3/2 sack tweed jacket
BB ecru ocbd
Princeton University Store emblematic--dogs and ducks
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## P Hudson

CMDC said:


> H Freeman 3/2 sack tweed jacket


Of the small mountain of items I admire from the WAYWT pics, this jacket sits near the pinnacle. I love the depth of pattern, and the roll. I also consistently admire your eye for combining elements.


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick sack, great jacket but a bit too big for me, hence wide looking shoulders and slightly nipped lines.
BB OCBD
Knit tie
Brighton belt
Timex on Central
Polo wool, navy
Pantharella
Dirty Bucks

This image from Ivy Style (Princeton 1938) is sort of what I'm aiming for. Can't wait till tweed weather arrives.


----------



## CMDC

P Hudson said:


> Of the small mountain of items I admire from the WAYWT pics, this jacket sits near the pinnacle. I love the depth of pattern, and the roll. I also consistently admire your eye for combining elements.


Thanks so much. This jacket was recently ebayed. Along with a few H Freeman sack suits I thrifted a few weeks back, I've really come to admire their cut and fit. The roll on these jackets has been amazing. I haven't found many of their suits or jackets in all my time thrifting but I'm definately gonna keep an eye out for more.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great looking jacket, Coleman. Do you mind telling us the maker? I just sold an identical jacket on the thrift exchange, but the only label was a local clothier.



CMDC said:


> H Freeman 3/2 sack tweed jacket
> Princeton University Store emblematic--dogs and ducks


An H Freeman sack and an emblematic tie - a little slice of trad heaven.



P Hudson said:


> Southwick sack
> 
> This image from Ivy Style (Princeton 1938) is sort of what I'm aiming for. Can't wait till tweed weather arrives.


Nice looking Southwick, P Hudson - I had a gingham summer jacket like that, but an unfortunately bar-b-que incident ruined it  Love the pic from 1938 as well - is he wearing white bucks without shoe laces? That's what I call nonchalance. :teacha:


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking jacket, Coleman. Do you mind telling us the maker? I just sold an identical jacket on the thrift exchange, but the only label was a local clothier.


Not at all, this one's a Southwick. Unfortunately, that's not very helpful in identifying the mystery jacket.

I think it might have been MTM as it has an unusual lining for the color of the jacket, kind of a grayish pale purple with red piping. The jacket itself is so soft that I'm pretty sure there's some cashmere in there also.


----------



## Jovan

I suppose this is more like "what I was wearing the other night," but I digress... (apologies for the goofy smile below)


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Lookin' good, Jovan

Thanks Coleman for pointing out I forgot to post here today - I must have failed to hit the submit button.

Feelin' red today :devil:


----------



## Trip English

Jovan - the very picture of tradliness!

From this past week:


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals: Thank you.

Trip: I'm afraid not, as the blazer is 2B darted, but thanks!


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Cardinals: Thank you.
> 
> Trip: I'm afraid not, as the blazer is 2B darted, but thanks!


I couldn't tell from the top pic. No wonder you're crossing your arms! Looks good anyways!


----------



## chiamdream

Wow - really nice jacket. Tie is just perfect. Well done!

Trip, really like the whole outfit.


----------



## Chuck Schick

BB White OCBD
Jack Victor Blue Blazer
Purple Charles Tyrwhitt Tie
Cole Haan black leather belt
Banana Republic Gray flat front slacks
Polo Ralph Lauren Boxers
BB socks
Alden monks in black
Rolex Submariner


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Feelin' red today :devil:


I must have been feelin' blue.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks Coleman for pointing out I forgot to post here today - I must have failed to hit the submit button.


I actually figured you might be taking a break from WAYW, but I was not having it :icon_smile_big:. I really like how well you complemented everything today.



Trip English said:


>


I really like this, especially the jacket. I love the patch pocket.



chiamdream said:


> Wow - really nice jacket. Tie is just perfect. Well done!


Thanks! :icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Jovan - the very picture of tradliness!
> 
> From this past week:


Nice look overall but isn't this the collar version of belt and suspenders??


----------



## Cavendish

P Hudson said:


> Of the small mountain of items I admire from the WAYWT pics, this jacket sits near the pinnacle. I love the depth of pattern, and the roll. I also consistently admire your eye for combining elements.


*LOVE* the roll of the lapel!


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice look overall but isn't this the collar version of belt and suspenders??


Seconded.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I must have been feelin' blue.


Blue's looking good! If I'm red, and your blue, whose wearing a white 3/2 sack today?

The 346 blazer goes great with the vintage Florsheims - they look like an ankle-height chukka, which is a good thing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Armani cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Blue's looking good! If I'm red, and your blue, whose wearing a white 3/2 sack today?


He's out there, maybe down your way or traveling/residing somewhere in the Southern Hemisphere, an admirable fellow who just doesn't "care to understand that internet thing" but understands the Mint Julep just about better than anyone.



Cardinals5 said:


> The 346 blazer goes great with the vintage Florsheims - they look like an ankle-height chukka, which is a good thing.


They do, don't they! I'd noticed the unusual lacing configuration but hadn't connected the two.


----------



## P Hudson

Aiming for soft and comfortable today:

pajama soft blue striped OCBD
BB Country Club sea isle cotton vest in navy: bought on clearance last Sept. I expect it to last a lifetime.
Breton Red shorts
green/navy belt
timex on central
LE boat shoes


----------



## chacend

P Hudson,

You're killing us. The whole opposite hemisphere opposite seasons thing and having to look at you in summer clothes just makes it feel all the colder.


----------



## P Hudson

chacend said:


> P Hudson,
> 
> You're killing us. The whole opposite hemisphere opposite seasons thing and having to look at you in summer clothes just makes it feel all the colder.


I know! I've got a wardrobe full of tweed jackets, and a stack of sweaters that I can't wear as I look at all your contributions. I guess the grass is always greener, because this winter I'll surely be wishing I was in your shoes.


----------



## Coleman

Very nice, P Hudson! Can't wait to wear my reds shorts. I like the combo of the belt and watch strap also.


----------



## Jack1425

Coleman said:


> Very nice, P Hudson! Can't wait to wear my reds shorts. I like the combo of the belt and watch strap also.


PH... Very nice indeed but agree that you are indeed killing us over here!!! Have you no mercy sir? :icon_smile_big:

The current view.. Oh joy! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## williamson

P Hudson said:


> ...this winter I'll surely be wishing I was in your shoes.


Come June, many of us in the Northern Hemisphere will be wishing we were in your shoes; I'd hate to have to go through the sort of summer most have on the western side of the Atlantic and would be delighted never to have to experience a temperature of over 25C!
Britain has had a real winter at long last, and the low temperatures have been accompanied by noticeably brighter and drier days, by and large. Thermal comfort is far easier to manage in low than in high temperatures, and in my view winter clothes are both smarter and more psychologically satisfying to wear.


----------



## CMDC

J Press 3/2 sack tweed
BB blue ocbd
Rooster repp
Charcoal flannels
Longwings


----------



## Coleman

Thanks once again jfkemd, this time for this Roos Atkins sack.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I really dig those bold tweeds.

To hell with the old lady, I'm getting some!!


----------



## P Hudson

CMDC, you have a flair for the dramatic. That is a great looking combination. 
Coleman, I'm with CouldaShoulda on the bold tweeds.
You two are really setting a great tone with those jackets.

Williamson, I agree. Dressing for cool weather is a lot more interesting than for warm: textures and materials don't exactly come alive if restricted to a single thin layer. Right now I'm coveting an Harris Tweed overcoat or the sort of coat Monty wore, but I recently bought an overcoat that may never get worn, so I can't justify a second. Even my Barbour rarely sees the light of day.

I spent a couple winters in the Peak district. Not much beats a snowy day ended with a trip to Bakewell for a pot of tea and a Bakewell pudding by a roaring fire in a centuries old establishment.

On the other hand, a hot day can be great on days off of work, esp. when, as in Sydney, we can choose from about 30 local beaches.


----------



## Topsider

Whoa...! Nice shoes. What are those?


----------



## BrendanOC

Comfortable at home with the boys after a long day in the office.....

Yellow VV Chilmark cords
White LE polo
Black cotton RLP crewneck sweater
LLB slippers

And an ice cold beer . . . .


----------



## Coleman

Topsider said:


> Whoa...! Nice shoes. What are those?


They're made in Maine Cole Haans. From what I've read around the forum previously, I believe they were made in the Ansewn(?) workshop now owned by Alden. They are definitely my nicest pair of shoes (thanks to tonylumpkin).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Orvis 2 button darted jacket, not bad but certainly not a sack
chambray shirt
timex on central
polo khakis
Florsheim old pennys


----------



## Luftvier

First foray into the trad forum - opinions?

New acquisition - 50s sack jacket - canvassed. The snow continues. Went to the local barber today for a cut and got good conversation gratis.


----------



## P Hudson

Luftvier,

I like the jacket--very much in keeping with the bold patterns around here. Are you wearing suede bals on a snowy day? Like the glasses too.


----------



## Pentheos

BB navy blazer
BB pink OCBD
LE green silk knit tie
PS from Tweedydon...that kinda matches
(unseen) heavy khakis (Berle?) and Florsheim shell cordovan LWB


----------



## Luftvier

P Hudson said:


> Luftvier,
> 
> I like the jacket--very much in keeping with the bold patterns around here. Are you wearing suede bals on a snowy day? Like the glasses too.


Thanks. I was wearing Florsheim gunboats earlier today while at work. Changed afterwards into this. Staying indoors only.

Shoes are AE Standish monks.


----------



## P Hudson

Luftvier, your avatar is frightening. I'm pretty sure it isn't trad.


----------



## dukekook

Coleman said:


> Thanks once again jfkemd, this time for this Roos Atkins sack.


I love that tweed.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Coleman

Thanks, gents, for the compliments. 

PH, that Orvis has a nice bold pattern itself, despite not being a tweed.

Luftvier, you're looking good (and Tradly). The only quibble that might be made is over your collar (being a spread), but one can always bring his own variations to the style, within reason (and in this case you pulled it all together very well). 

Pentheos, that PS is great, and so is the tie. In fact, I like all of it (the navy blazer + pink OCBD is my favorite jacket and shirt combo). 

Uncle Mac, with a fresh dusting of snow on the ground out my window, I'll just say I'm jealous .


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, great looks all around lately.

Coleman: You have great hair. Keep whatever barber you currently use.


----------



## Coleman

Jovan said:


> Coleman: You have great hair. Keep whatever barber you currently use.


LOL, Thanks, Jovan! And believe me, I plan to.


----------



## Coleman

Happy Friday, Trad Forumites, and have a good weekend all.

Come quittin' time tonight, I've got a date with a Manhattan (err, or two).

Thanks TweedyDon for this sack blazer from The English Shop Princeton.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Uncle, I hope you are planning to wear your Tevas and not shell cordovan longwings with that outfit.  Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman, old boy, you're on a roll!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Seconded. Very strong postings recently, Coleman.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Diesel jeans
Zegna belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> ^ Uncle, I hope you are planning to wear your Tevas and not shell cordovan longwings with that outfit.  Enjoy your vacation.


nephew,
thank you
i have no shells


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## AldenPyle

mcarthur said:


>


Cool. What are the shoes?


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Coleman, old boy, you're on a roll!





AdamsSutherland said:


> Seconded. Very strong postings recently, Coleman.


Thanks, guys. I really appreciate it.

I'm about spent on my modest rotation of work wear. You all have seen all of my work shoes and trousers. I've got a few more jackets. This coming week will have to be the last for me in daily posts.


----------



## Trip English

Suit: Ralph
Shirt: Ralph
Tie: Ralph
Tie Clip: Ralph
Belt: Ralph
Shoes: Alden Indys (it's a snow day!)


----------



## Coleman

^I love that suit, Trip, and the tie is perfect with it.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> ^I love that suit, Trip, and the tie is perfect with it.


Thanks! It's by far my favorite suit and gets worn 3-4 times more than its fellows. The tie was a steal from Filines Basement in Manhattan where they were discounted to $15 each. So PSA if you're in the Union Square area.


----------



## chiamdream

Trip English said:


> The tie was a steal from Filines Basement in Manhattan where they were discounted to $15 each.


What a score! Looks great.


----------



## rgrossicone

A wise (and exquisitely dressed) man once told me I should watch my kids faces when posting the pics online...even my girl agrees and obliged!


----------



## Trip English

^ rgrossicone, I really like the gloves & scarf. Hard to look good outdoors with weather like this, but you're pulling it off.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Outstanding suit, Trip.

I need one like that. What's the material?


----------



## Trip English

Mississippi Mud said:


> Outstanding suit, Trip.
> 
> I need one like that. What's the material?


Flannel, my friend. Flannel. See my dear friend Ralph and he'll set you up with one.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English: It's not completely trad with the shirt collar, but a great outfit nonetheless. Is that one of RL's 2 7/8" ties?


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Trip English: It's not completely trad with the shirt collar, but a great outfit nonetheless. Is that one of RL's 2 7/8" ties?












Why yes, Jovan, it seems to be.

(I knew I wouldn't get away with the collar!)


----------



## Jovan

It's okay, I wear darted 2B a lot and I _think_ nobody minds.

I have one of those ties and love it.


----------



## Trip English

lol.

I'd like to think there are die-hards just giving a disgusted shudder at the spread of my collar or the darts on your suit!

I do like the tie a lot. I saw the BB vintage thread and, if I could stomach paying more than $30 for a tie, I think I might grab a few. I'll probably just hope that the Mad Men fad dies down and I can secret a few out of a dumpster behind the Madison Avenue store. 

I can dream at least.


----------



## Cardinals5

I leave town for a couple of days and you guys reel off a whole series of great looks! Keep it up, fellas!!!

I'll be rejoining the fun on Monday


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni polo
Kiton pant
Cale belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## chacend

kitonbrioni said:


> Zegna jacket
> BR scarf
> Portolano gloves
> Brioni polo
> Kiton pant
> Cale belt
> Pantherella socks
> Ferragamo penny loafers
> ADP cologne
> Tiffany watch


kitonbrioni,

I have to ask, why do you bother to post here? Except for about 1% of your last 500 posts all have been split between here and the Fashion Forum WAYWT thread. While I'm sure much of what you wear fits with that thread, I have yet to see anything remotely Trad.


----------



## crohnsappleadams

chacend said:


> kitonbrioni,
> 
> I have to ask, why do you bother to post here? Except for about 1% of your last 500 posts all have been split between here and the Fashion Forum WAYWT thread. While I'm sure much of what you wear fits with that thread, I have yet to see anything remotely Trad.


I'm pretty sure he's just soliciting hits on his blogspot for the purpose of getting a little kickback money from adsense.


----------



## Acacian

chacend said:


> kitonbrioni,
> 
> I have to ask, why do you bother to post here? Except for about 1% of your last 500 posts all have been split between here and the Fashion Forum WAYWT thread. While I'm sure much of what you wear fits with that thread, I have yet to see anything remotely Trad.


Solution:
"This message is hidden because *kitonbrioni* is on your ignore list."


----------



## P Hudson

I got this 3 button, soft-shouldered jacket last year from J Peterman. I have no idea why. It is a sort of faded black or odd gray linen with a box pleat in back and a faux half belt. It stayed on the hangar until today when I wore it to church. It took about 30 minutes and a few changes to find something I was willing to pair it with (I think it might go well with jeans, but I don't wear them). After church, I gave it to a "starving student" type who likes my trad clothes, but doesn't really understand them. He was thrilled to get it, and I'm thrilled to rid my wardrobe of something that I don't wear.

The shirt is a red uni stripe BB
Polo tie: >20 year old gift from my father.
I wore it with stone khakis and sockless boat shoes.
Timex on Central.

So was I foolish to buy it or to give it away?


----------



## mcarthur

AP,
sperry top sider


----------



## stcolumba

Coleman said:


> Happy Friday, Trad Forumites, and have a good weekend all.
> 
> Come quittin' time tonight, I've got a date with a Manhattan (err, or two).
> 
> Thanks TweedyDon for this sack blazer from The English Shop Princeton.


A nice, fresh combination of colors. Very nice.


----------



## stcolumba

mcarthur said:


>


What a great picture!


----------



## Pentheos

P Hudson said:


> I got this 3 button, soft-shouldered jacket last year from J Peterman. I have no idea why. It is a sort of faded black or odd gray linen with a box pleat in back and a faux half belt. It stayed on the hangar until today when I wore it to church. It took about 30 minutes and a few changes to find something I was willing to pair it with (I think it might go well with jeans, but I don't wear them). After church, I gave it to a "starving student" type who likes my trad clothes, but doesn't really understand them. He was thrilled to get it, and I'm thrilled to rid my wardrobe of something that I don't wear.
> 
> The shirt is a red uni stripe BB
> Polo tie: >20 year old gift from my father.
> I wore it with stone khakis and sockless boat shoes.
> Timex on Central.
> 
> So was I foolish to buy it or to give it away?


I like the jacket but I'd never wear it, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Jack1425

Jovan said:


> It's okay, I wear darted 2B a lot and I _think_ nobody minds.
> 
> I have one of those ties and love it.


Jovan, I'm there with you but feel I've flirted with going to Trad Hell this month. I spied BB's Poplin suits on clearance for $99 and pulled the trigger!! one in Khaki and another in Olive.. Darts and all, I just couldn't ressist! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Patrick06790

P Hudson said:


> I got this 3 button, soft-shouldered jacket last year from J Peterman. I have no idea why. It is a sort of faded black or odd gray linen with a box pleat in back and a faux half belt. It stayed on the hangar until today when I wore it to church. It took about 30 minutes and a few changes to find something I was willing to pair it with (I think it might go well with jeans, but I don't wear them). After church, I gave it to a "starving student" type who likes my trad clothes, but doesn't really understand them. He was thrilled to get it, and I'm thrilled to rid my wardrobe of something that I don't wear.
> 
> So was I foolish to buy it or to give it away?


Everybody has something in the closet that seemed like a good idea at the time. And there is nothing silly about handing it off to someone who will use it.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> I leave town for a couple of days and you guys reel off a whole series of great looks! Keep it up, fellas!!!
> 
> I'll be rejoining the fun on Monday


Welcome back, Cards!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
NM pocket-square
Gucci scarf
Kiton three-piece suit
Brioni pocket-square
NM gloves
Brioni tie
Zegna shirt
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Barneys balmorals
VW cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

As seen in March acquisitions, Press Blazer, LE uni stripe shirt, LE square,
Timex on Central, LL chinos, Bean heavy duty blucher moc. A very comfortable outfit for a rainy day.


----------



## Pentheos

I wore this rig to my niece's b-day party last night in San Francisco:










shirt close-up










BB patch shirt (tagged $99, paid $21 two weeks back at a local outlet's sale)
BB blazer
white linen PS
Bills M2
BB argyles
Sebago loafers


----------



## P Hudson

Pentheos,

If I saw that shirt in a shop, I'd think I could never wear it. But seeing the way you've "civilised" it with that jacket, it is not bad at all. Nicely done.


----------



## P Hudson

It got cold so fast that I made a cup of tea, put the jacket away and threw on this old J Crew Norwegian, courtesy of the Trad exchange.


----------



## mcarthur

stcolumba said:


> What a great picture!


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> I wore this rig to my niece's b-day party last night in San Francisco:


Great look, Pentheos - and fabulous way to tone down the patch madras, but still look fun for the birthday party.

Palm Beach Harris Tweed
Hathaway ocbd with flap pocket
James River Traders foulard
LE moleskin trousers
LE belt
Bostonian Crown Windsors on their maiden voyage


----------



## Coleman

^Lookin' great, Cards. I really like both your jacket and tie today (and, of course, they complement each other perfectly). The new shoes look very nice also.


----------



## Jovan

P. Hudson: Nice find. Why is it that you always look surprised to see the camera?


----------



## Trip English

It's time for a trad version of "Spot The Spezzatura!" Sort of like Hidden Pictures in Highlights. Can yooooooooou find the Spezzatura?





































Shirt: BB Must Iron OCBD
Tie: No Label Thrift Find
Jacket: RL
Jeans: Levis
Belt: J.Crew
Shoes: Alden Indy
Jacket: Barbour Liddesdale 
Shades: Ray Ban


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> It's time for a trad version of "Spot The Spezzatura!" Sort of like Hidden Pictures in Highlights. Can yooooooooou find the Spezzatura?


Spot the Spezz??

Too funny.

Good outfit.

I like the high and tight hair too!!


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth
BB blue ocbd
BB tie
LE olive wool trousers
Dexter burgundy gunboats


----------



## Jovan

Trip English: Unbuttoned collar? I would button it. There are many things I used to advocate and now don't know why I did -- the un-anchored BD collar being one.


----------



## Coleman

Congrats on all of your recent acquisitions, PH. That J. Press coat looks great.


----------



## Coleman

TripEnglish said:


>


Lookin' Tradly and tough, Trip, like you might be a member of a Trad violence gang. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> It's time for a trad version of "Spot The Spezzatura!" Sort of like Hidden Pictures in Highlights. Can yooooooooou find the Spezzatura?


Hey PG, I mean Trip :icon_smile_wink: Is in the tie dimple on the right? Is the quilted jacket shorter than the sportcoat? Monks unbuckled? Fly down? Braces on backwards? All in good fun... By the way, I'm liking the outfit - country comes to the city.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great, solid look as usual C. I think you have the trad look down better than most of us, especially the consistency of your outfits. The rest of us - I'm probably the worst offender - get caught up in all the variety and boldness of some of our jackets/trou/ties that probably doesn't represent anything like what people wore in the "trad era," if there was such a thing. Keep it up - especially those 2" cuffs.


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman: Great look; are those Florsheims, about 25 yrs old?


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> Coleman: Great look; are those Florsheims, about 25 yrs old?


They are Florsheims and, according to this thread - https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=94704&highlight=florsheim+dating, are from either '77 or '87. Do you recognize them?


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Great, solid look as usual C. I think you have the trad look down better than most of us, especially the consistency of your outfits. The rest of us - I'm probably the worst offender - get caught up in all the variety and boldness of some of our jackets/trou/ties that probably doesn't represent anything like what people wore in the "trad era," if there was such a thing. Keep it up - especially those 2" cuffs.


Thanks, Cards.

It seems like some fault fellows for such adherance. For me, it really comes down to simplicity and ease. All of my jackets, shirts, trousers, shoes, etc. are on a sort of rotation (each category has its own rotation that really probably only makes sense to me). My mind can't handle complex equations of combinations and all the possibilites in the morning, so it's nice to know to a certain extent what I'll be wearing without even thinking.

I'd never go to the extent of advising someone to follow my example. It's just what works for me. In fact, I like the variety of your wardrobe. Unlike you, I won't be able to keep up daily posts (as I previously mentioned), or you all will certainly get bored with me (some may already be there :icon_smile.


----------



## kitonbrioni

JS overcoat
Borsalino scarf
Gates gloves
NM polo
Earl jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman, I've got 'em, Florsheim Imperials, bought in maybe 1980. Love the pebble-grain look they have, and the amazing flexibility, for something so solidly made. Mine, alas, are worn through in the inner lining, so I don't wear them as often as I used to.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> P. Hudson: Nice find. Why is it that you always look surprised to see the camera?


Must be my sensitive eyes! :icon_smile:

BB navy 3/2 all patch pockets
new LE OCBD tattersal
Pocket square: oblong piece of material torn from one of the kids old ties
timex on central
LE chinos
dirty bucks

A bit overdressed for taking wife to matinee at local cinema (in mall)


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> Coleman, I've got 'em, Florsheim Imperials, bought in maybe 1980. Love the pebble-grain look they have, and the amazing flexibility, for something so solidly made. Mine, alas, are worn through in the inner lining, so I don't wear them as often as I used to.


My suspicion was that mine were more likely from '87, and I feel that is essentially confirmed by your shoes.

Mine aren't Imperials (they are labled simply "The Florsheim Shoe") and have a full rubber heel (a change that I think came not too long before production went overseas). My guess is that mine were a reproduction of sorts of your model. They're still very nice, but I'm sure yours are nicer.


----------



## The Rambler

They look the same to me, or I never would've recognized them. If I recall correctly, which I'm told I rarely do, mine came with, I believe its called a MacAfee (combination) heel, or maybe, it's coming back to me, a leather heel with a built-in, triangular tap :biggrin2: though that was several cats-paws ago.


----------



## mualphapiper

*Work Day*
















*(L)* MY favorite HT, CRL cotton sweater, Gap Khakis, Bostonian CTB *(R)* On the outside, London Fog Trench, recent aquisition


----------



## Cardinals5

An "it's snowing in the South" look - went for the highwater jeans with the bean boots today.




Vintage Gitman Bros shirt
Racquet Club Manx tweed
Levis 501stf
Bean Boots
Wool surcingle belt
Navy-issue peacoat


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
BB blue unistripe ocbd
BB tie
JCrew khakis
JPress surcingle belt
Bass Warren


----------



## Coleman

CMDC said:


>


Coat, tie, and PS perfection!


----------



## Coleman

Cards

You've pulled off a great casual look today. I find casual much harder to do well.


----------



## Coleman

Thanks Acacian for this Southwick 2B sack (it's always a nice break from the 3/2).


----------



## Coleman

mualphapiper said:


>


That tweed looks great, mualphapiper. The whole rig looks great also.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Trip English: Unbuttoned collar? I would button it. There are many things I used to advocate and now don't know why I did -- the un-anchored BD collar being one.


Jovan, rest assured that the collar was quickly buttoned back down! It's the one thing that, despite the ennui, makes me grind my teeth.

So I guess you win the "Spot the Spezz" competition, though no one seemed to notice that my pants were on backwards.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Masterpiece sweater
Zegna jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Timberland boots
RL cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> So I guess you win the "Spot the Spezz" competition, though no one seemed to notice that my pants were on backwards.


I noticed, but was too polite to say anything :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## P Hudson

Dressed for comfort on a pleasant, sunny day. Forgot to wear a watch, which would have been a Timex on central.


----------



## AlanC

Churchill Open Road clone
Navy issue G-1 jacket
Burberry flannel shirt
PRL khakis
Alden Indys
Filson 257


----------



## Trip English

^ IT BELONGS IN A MUSEUM!!!


Looking good as usual!


----------



## Topsider

I like the look, but then...I loved the Indiana Jones movies, too.


----------



## Trip English

Finally got a gorilla-pod so I shouldn't have to be so creative with where I can balance my point and shoot.





































The usual Ralph Lauren stuff w/ Levis & AE Bel Airs


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Après-sliding, in a cook shack at Fundy Nat'l Park.

PRL OCBD / cords
Chuck Taylors not pictured.
Non-trad acoustic guitar.


----------



## Trip English

PeterSawatzky said:


> Non-trad acoustic guitar.


Does it have darts?


----------



## PeterSawatzky

Trip English said:


> Does it have darts?


No, but it is bright red. This is what I'd call a trad guitar:


----------



## Coleman

I love the reds! I need some reds trousers; all I've got are shorts. The belt goes great with them.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


>


I always love seein' that tweed, Trip. The tie is great also.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Someone had some time on their hands...


----------



## P Hudson

TradMichael,

possibly post of the year (though it's too early to predict in March). Well done.


----------



## mualphapiper

Coleman - Thanks for the comments

AlanC - I love that look, has a great "County Sherrif, c. 1957" air about it

Trad Michael - Epic WIN


----------



## Trip English

Trad Michael, can we assume "Not Pictured: Prada Loafers"?

Fantastic setup!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> So I guess you win the "Spot the Spezz" competition, though no one seemed to notice that my pants were on backwards.


In that case, we should re-work the contest title to "Spot the Spaz!!"


----------



## Cardinals5

BB bow, braces, and shirt
Mystery-maker tweed sack suit
AE MacNeils
Press coat


----------



## Cowtown

Cardinals5 said:


> BB bow, braces, and shirt
> Mystery-maker tweed sack suit
> AE MacNeils
> Press coat


Very well done.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Jovan, rest assured that the collar was quickly buttoned back down! It's the one thing that, despite the ennui, makes me grind my teeth.
> 
> So I guess you win the "Spot the Spezz" competition, though no one seemed to notice that my pants were on backwards.


Yay! I don't win too many things...

I like your most recent outfit, though I would go for cords instead of jeans.


----------



## CMDC

2 button herringbone sack jacket
BB red unistripe ocbd
Washington U St. Louis tie--my wife's alma mater
LE khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Coleman

This one's a twofer: Thanks Cardinals5 for both this Andover blazer (or sport coat for those whose definition doesn't allow non-metal buttons) and BB tie.

The jacket got pressed into a 3B by my alterations/dry cleaning place (I usually request they not press my jackets, but I slipped up and forgot), so it's still working out its roll. Also, as I've discussed with Cards, I intend to replace the buttons with brown horn (I've got the jacket; I've got the buttons, but I get lazy when something's perfectly wearable as is).


----------



## Coleman

TradMichael

I've been laughing about your post all day. Thank you.


----------



## TradMichael

Coleman said:


> TradMichael
> 
> I've been laughing about your post all day. Thank you.


Glad to oblige ... I love you guys about as much as I hate what's happened to _Esquire_.



Trip English said:


> Trad Michael, can we assume "Not Pictured: Prada Loafers"?


About as likely as you'll find the Talking Heads on my iPod! (Which I assume is some kind of trendy Walkman device? For wearing in hipster coffee shops?!)


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> This one's a twofer: Thanks Cardinals5 for both this Andover blazer (or sport coat for those whose definition doesn't allow non-metal buttons) and BB tie.
> 
> The jacket got pressed into a 3B by my alterations/dry cleaning place (I usually request they not press my jackets, but I slipped up and forgot), so it's still working out its roll. Also, as I've discussed with Cards, I intend to replace the buttons with brown horn (I've got the jacket; I've got the buttons, but I get lazy when something's perfectly wearable as is).


Good looking fit, C. Your alterations/dry cleaner deserves one of these ic12337: To be honest, at least from the picture, the lapel roll looks good.


----------



## Coleman

I've applied what I call the 3/2 reeducation program to the jacket. It involves laying the jacket on the floor, buttoning the middle button, setting the lapels as I think they should be, setting books on them (fiction seems to work best, Modernist is optimal), and leaving it overnight (or several nights).


----------



## Trip English

TradMichael said:


> About as likely as you'll find the Talking Heads on my iPod! (Which I assume is some kind of trendy Walkman device? For wearing in hipster coffee shops?!)


LOL! I guess Chet Baker on the turntable was just too farfetched!


----------



## Luftvier

50s Stanley Blacker sack jacket redux, now with better pics. 
Issues:
1) I know that one flap is tucked in. 
2) I know my collar is sitting improperly in these pics. I forgot to use sizing this morning while ironing. This oxford is old and cheap and doesn't keep a nice collar without sizing.


----------



## Schorsch

'''''


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A+ parody!!

And you're right, Talking Heads should be played at home on a turntable!!


----------



## rgrossicone

Humpday, testing meetings; Spanish-American War, Imperialism::Operation Enduring Freedom/Iraq


































See you tomorrow boys.


----------



## Schorsch

'''''


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Trip English said:


> Finally got a gorilla-pod so I shouldn't have to be so creative with where I can balance my point and shoot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The usual Ralph Lauren stuff w/ Levis & AE Bel Airs


What Levi's are those?


----------



## Trip English

Levi's 511. Better, IMHO, than the 501s. Slim, but not skinny, and I have a pretty meaty leg.


----------



## Cardinals5

Luftvier said:


> 50s Stanley Blacker sack jacket redux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Lookin' good, Lufty - it's always amazing to people when they hear that Stanley Blacker used to make better than average stuff. Your sack is a terrific example.

As for the one flap in - just call yourself the Jeffrey Leonard of trad :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

rgrossicone said:


>


I know there have been some doubters about the beard, Rob, but you're starting to look downright (19th century) presidential. Love the shape of the toe on those wingtips :aportnoy: Do you mind mentioning the maker?


----------



## Topsider

Cardinals5 said:


> I know there have been some doubters about the beard, Rob, but you're starting to look downright...presidential.


Indeed.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> I know there have been some doubters about the beard, Rob, but you're starting to look downright (19th century) presidential. Love the shape of the toe on those wingtips :aportnoy: Do you mind mentioning the maker?


Cardinal, you, my friend, have an excellent future as an amateur pogonologist.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
NM scarf
NM gloves
Pringle sweater
Lucky jeans
NM belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Boucheron Cologne
GP watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Cardinals5 said:


> I know there have been some doubters about the beard, Rob, but you're starting to look downright (19th century) presidential. Love the shape of the toe on those wingtips :aportnoy: Do you mind mentioning the maker?





Topsider said:


> Indeed.


You guys need to check out the beard's facebook page...my buddy set it up, and updates it daily with a "Beard of the Day"...search "Rossicone's Beard".

The shoes are courtesy of our friend Srivats...C&J for Ralph Lauren with Danite soles.


----------



## P Hudson

Good day for fair isle.

Press tweed, last few hours before it goes under the surgeon's knife (to lengthen the sleeves).
Pendleton button vest
LE ocbd, striped
Bean chinos
Timex on Central
AE Hanover


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Rob,

I like the scotch grains. Are those considered Darltons/Marlowes or do they go by a different name?


----------



## P Hudson

Luftvier said:


> 50s Stanley Blacker sack jacket redux, now with better pics.


Love that pattern. Is that a hint of purple at the edge of the pocket? When do we get to see it with a light blue ocbd and a pair of khakis?


----------



## Luftvier

P Hudson said:


> Love that pattern. Is that a hint of purple at the edge of the pocket? When do we get to see it with a light blue ocbd and a pair of khakis?


No purple, just the glare of sunlight on the lens.

I own neither a light blue ocbd nor khakis, so probably never


----------



## ds23pallas

Made in Canada Nautica Harris Tweed with the best shoulder of any jacket I have, including vintage BB, J Press or my father's 60's era sacks that I've inherited. BB OCBD in ecru, handed down knit tie and Polo Prospect chinos. Cut off from the picture are Alfred Sargent bluchers in mid brown pebble grain and Wigwam socks.


----------



## chacend

kitonbrioni said:


> Valentino hoodie
> NM scarf
> NM gloves
> Pringle sweater
> Lucky jeans
> NM belt
> Zegna socks
> Lucchese boots
> Boucheron Cologne
> GP watch


Oh look, still nothing Trad! A few more irrelevant posts and you win a prize.:devil:


----------



## TradMichael

chacend said:


> Oh look, still nothing Trad! A few more irrelevant posts and you win a prize.:devil:


Must not have read the thread title closely. This is A Trad "What are you Wearing" not A Trad "*Why* are you Wearing" this ...

*Luftvier*: nice jacket / photos ...

*Trip English*: did you recently get a haircut? The buzzed sides with the spectacles is so 1960! (A+)


----------



## Trip English

I tracked down a movie quote that describes my feelings on Kitonbrioni's posts:

"Finally the door opened. It was a shock to see him shuffling into the room like an aging prizefighter. Limping, beaten. But it was later when the great man squinted into the bitter glow of twilight and muttered simply, "It means nothing, all of it nothing," that the true shock came. It was then that the boy understood that his hero's true injuries lay hidden in a darker place: his heart. His heart once capable of inspiring others so completely, could no longer inspire so much as itself. It beat now only out of habit, it beat now only because it could."

And yes, Trad Michael, I got what I call a "High & Loose." It rocks.


----------



## rgrossicone

AdamsSutherland said:


> Rob,
> 
> I like the scotch grains. Are those considered Darltons/Marlowes or do they go by a different name?


Calling Srivats...? I really don't know. Will check it out though.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> BB bow, braces, and shirt
> Mystery-maker tweed sack suit
> AE MacNeils
> Press coat


good looking attire


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday. Wet and nasty = warm and frumpy.

2B sack jacket from Eljo's, M2's and the Alden Foul Weather/Addict Pursuit Shoe. Took a break from the striped watchband.


































Today. Slightly sunny, not raining or snowing. Thrifted BB camelhair sack/bum-freezer, wool tie that began its career at the Andover Shop, and Press flannels from the Exchange. AE Leeds below.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Harbinger of Spring*

Another nice late winter day in Ann Arbor.

Gitman blue pinpoint OCBD
Robert Talbott orange crewneck sweater
BB 2b shetland sportcoat - olive, green, orange, yellow and wheat plaid
BB heavy gabardine trousers - olivey taupe shade
Alden burgundy calfskin LHS
BB tan leather gloves
Undergraduate alma mater baseball hat - 100% wool fitted model - 28 years old!​


----------



## CMDC

Harvard Coop Harris Tweed sack
BB blue unistripe ocbd
PRL paisley tie
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Jack1425

Comfy/Casual today and I can't help feeling a bit, Spring-y... :icon_smile_big:

Jcrew buttondown
BB Chinos
DB Circingle/Navy-Red
Timex/Smart Turnout Band
Sperry's (sockless)


----------



## Schorsch

Many apologies for the repeated posting. Firefox was reloading the page repeatedly, and I just noticed that it reposted each time.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
CP jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## P Hudson

As seen in the March acquisitions thread, My BB Golden Fleece charcoal sack just back from the tailor.
BB unistripe OCBD
BB Makers Tie
LE Churchill square (just noticed that the stripes clash with the tie)
BB argyles
AE Richmond (longwings, long ago dropped by AE)
Timex on Central


----------



## Coleman

Second rig for the day, headed to the airport to pick up my wife:


----------



## Trip English

Excellent Coleman!

I'd like to see more casual getups on here.


----------



## Cardinals5

Absolutely agree, great look C. That 3/2 cord sack is fantastic. I've been awfully tempted by that one on the thrift exchange and yours doesn't make it any easier.


----------



## Cardinals5

Something a little different for me today. Usually I wear wide-legged trousers, but thought I'd give the tapered ones a try - coupled it with a wide-lapeled sc to play with proportions.

Austin Reed sc with fabric by Ballantyne
Ancient Brooks makers tie
Sero pinpoint bd
Made in USA PRL chinos
AE Brantley bal boots


----------



## Coleman

^The trousers look great, Cards. I see all of these great examples of tapered trousers and sometimes wonder if I should be wearing mine that way also.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Excellent Coleman!





Cardinals5 said:


> Absolutely agree, great look C. That 3/2 cord sack is fantastic. I've been awfully tempted by that one on the thrift exchange and yours doesn't make it any easier.


Thanks, gents!


----------



## ds23pallas

Coleman said:


> Second rig for the day, headed to the airport to pick up my wife:


Coleman,

I really like your jacket. Is it something that is currently available?


----------



## Coleman

It's not. That one's a BB (I'm not sure from when). I eBayed it a while back (kind of a disappointment really, as it's got some damage---some pen marks; someone cleary washed and dryed it as the leather buttons have stained or burnt the corduroy where they pushed up against it in the wash/dry cycles).

O'Connell's looks to have a couple really nice options - https://shop.oconnellsclothing.com/search.php?q=corduroy+sportcoat.

Mine does have patch & flap waist pockets though, which :aportnoy:.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^The trousers look great, Cards. I see all of these great examples of tapered trousers and sometimes wonder if I should be wearing mine that way also.


They're vintage made in USA PRL trousers that came this tapered. The taper is probably a bit too extreme for my general tastes, but a nice change of pace.

Like you, especially because I often wear trousers with 20" leg openings, I have been considering taking some to my tailor to have slimmed down. Maybe we should have a thread since I know little about the feasibility of slimming trousers though I expect it should be fairly easy. What's a good average? AP and Joe B always seem to have nicely tapered trousers that don't go to extremes. What to chime in gentlemen with the width of your trouser openings?


----------



## Coleman

I might be too ready for the weekend.


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. Weather here has been creeping upward and I'm oh so close to pulling out the Baracuta that I haven't been able to wear yet.


----------



## Coleman

Thanks!

In truth, I shouldn't have dug mine out. 

It has been so beautiful and Spring-like outside I vowed early in the week to wear it and a polo to work come Friday. Well, mid-day yesterday a snow storm came in, and it lasted through the night and into this morning. I abandoned the polo part of the plan but still wanted to wear my Baracuta (I just had to wear my duffle over it to get to work :icon_smile_big.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Friday afternoon*


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinal: those tapered slacks look great--you've got the real look there, man, take it from one who was there the first time around. If you, or anyone (Coleman?) are interested in that look, Sierra Trading Post has nice trimmer cut Bill's M3 khakis for about half price.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP reversible jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Lucky jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Hermes cologne
Omega watch


----------



## raincoat

Those trousers do look great. Did you have them tailored? What is the opening measurement? I had some RL Chinos tapered to a 16" opening in December and wasn't happy with the result. Was wanting something more like yours.


----------



## The Rambler

It isn't, IMHO, the diameter of the bottom as much as the trimness through the seat and thighs: if anything (forgive) Cardinal's pants are too tapered at the bottom; but if you reach around below your butt, and can grab more than a handful of pants, and if, when you sit, youve got a pretty big bubble in front (again, this is just me) your pants don't fit. Over the past 10 years I've gotten to dislike that, a lot. We all know what it's about: Americans are a bunch of fat slobs, so that's what you design to accomodate them (us): the "natural cut." To my eye the elegantly easy look of a sack-cut jacket is undercut by what I can only call fatboy pants.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks for all the compliments, gents. The trousers were picked up at a thrift store a couple of days ago and were not tailored. They're made in the USA PRL so they must be 15-20 years old (a guess).

The leg opening is an extremely narrow 15"! I think I'd prefer something closer to 16", but these do look pretty decent with the boots and, after work, produce the complete look when I put on penny loafers.

I think I'll check with my tailor and ask how much he charges for slimming down pants. I have lots of flannels that could lose a couple of inches as well as some summer trousers.


----------



## raincoat

Yeah, with the khakis I had tailored, it wasn't the 16" opening that bothered me but the overall fit. It was too dramatic of a taper. There was a lot of fabric at my knee, and above. I think the solution is either to stumble upon a great pair at a thrift store (like you did), or buy a slimmer fitting trouser before having it tapered. I'm not confident enough in my tailor for her to change the entire leg. Here's a good thread by AldenPyle on the subject:

tapering bills


----------



## The Rambler

width of knee is a better measure than cuff. in my experience, tailors want a lot to peg pants. seriously, the bill's m3 is a good cut.


----------



## P Hudson

Saturday clothes include BB OCBD
Chinos
Timex on Central
LLB Bluchers


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> width of knee is a better measure than cuff. in my experience, tailors want a lot to peg pants. seriously, the bill's m3 is a good cut.


TR, I always read that the rise on the M3s is too short. Do you find that it is alright? Do they come to anywhere near your bellybutton, or are they low on your hips?


----------



## The Rambler

They fit me comfortably in the crotch with the waist just below the bb.


----------



## Coleman

Thanks, Rambler. I think I may give them a try. I don't need my trousers to go all the way to my true waist (my true waist is a good few inches above my BB, so I've never actually had trousers that reach it), but I hate the feeling of trousers sitting on my hips.


----------



## Coleman

Joe Beamish said:


>


I love that blazer, Joe. Vintage 346? If so, I've got the very, or nearly, same, and it's my favorite of my navy blazers.


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman:right over the hipbone, on me. 

Beamish: that look goes well with a turntable!


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> Cardinal: those tapered slacks look great--you've got the real look there, man, take it from one who was there the first time around. If you, or anyone (Coleman?) are interested in that look, Sierra Trading Post has nice trimmer cut Bill's M3 khakis for about half price.





The Rambler said:


> It isn't, IMHO, the diameter of the bottom as much as the trimness through the seat and thighs: if anything (forgive) Cardinal's pants are too tapered at the bottom; but if you reach around below your butt, and can grab more than a handful of pants, and if, when you sit, youve got a pretty big bubble in front (again, this is just me) your pants don't fit. Over the past 10 years I've gotten to dislike that, a lot. We all know what it's about: Americans are a bunch of fat slobs, so that's what you design to accomodate them (us): the "natural cut." To my eye the elegantly easy look of a sack-cut jacket is undercut by what I can only call fatboy pants.


The Bills M1 (a fairly full cut) is based on WWII originals. I wouldn't call the GIs who originally wore them fat slobs -- it was merely a different style and time.

Everyone has different fit preferences. There seems to be a 50/50 split between tapered and full cut fans on the Trad Forum. I like both for different reasons.



The Rambler said:


> width of knee is a better measure than cuff. in my experience, tailors want a lot to peg pants. seriously, the bill's m3 is a good cut.


If I remember correctly, the M3 doesn't carry many fans here because the rise is low, the taper very slight, and of course the slanted pockets. I would prefer they made something closer to what's seen in "Take Ivy" but that's just me.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I love M1s. I wish I'd built my khakis wardrobe out of those instead of M2s, which I'd discovered first. M1s just seem to hang on me just right. Of course everyone's different. For trimmer even more casual khakis I like J. Crew classic fits.

Rambler and Coleman, thanks. Coleman: Right on the nose, that's a vintage 346. Yesterday I posted a link on the ebay thread to yet another one (40R).


----------



## Coleman

^Haha, the sick thing is I've been considering that blazer (even though I've already got the same and five other 3/2 sack navy blazers).


----------



## The Rambler

well, sure, people can wear the cut they like, and look nice. I'm sorry, but you'll have to prove to me that the Bill's M1 is the true WW2 cut: GI khakis look a lot trimmer in the old pictures: remember they needed to conserve fabric as well as everything else: thus no pleats. Of course I'm not calling our GIs fat slobs, a bit prickly, no? Im just saying that most modern slacks are cut baggy in the butt and thigh: it's the prevailing style, and has been for years, whether there's any connection to the modern American body, I can't really say. As for the on-seam pocket, whatever you like, it's a non-issue to me. I find the rise on the M3 to be mid, neither high nor low, and the limited taper I like, so long as it isn't made necessary by extra width down to the knee.


----------



## C. Sharp

I found a connection in a pair of original World War II khakis I found at an Army surplus store while I was in college. They were remarkably comfortable, deep pocketed, and put together to withstand just about anything. Today's khakis paled in comparison. "We could put a man on the moon, but couldn't make khakis like we did 50 years ago," I thought. Someone had to save this small but symbolic piece of Americana.



The Rambler said:


> well, sure, people can wear the cut they like, and look nice. I'm sorry, but you'll have to prove to me that the Bill's M1 is the true WW2 cut: GI khakis look a lot trimmer in the old pictures: remember they needed to conserve fabric as well as everything else: thus no pleats. Of course I'm not calling our GIs fat slobs, a bit prickly, no? Im just saying that most modern slacks are cut baggy in the butt and thigh: it's the prevailing style, and has been for years, whether there's any connection to the modern American body, I can't really say. As for the on-seam pocket, whatever you like, it's a non-issue to me. I find the rise on the M3 to be mid, neither high nor low, and the limited taper I like, so long as it isn't made necessary by extra width down to the knee.


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual Saturday (pics lightened to see the pattern on the shirt)
https://img25.imageshack.us/i/dinnercoat024.jpg/ 
Pendleton blackwatch
Levis 514
Bean mocs


----------



## Trip English

Casual Saturday at the shop.

RL sweater/blazer
BB OCBD
J.Crew Tie
RL Chinos
J&M Beefroll Pennies


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM scarf
Gates gloves
Kiton shirt
Levi's
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
BJ boots
CC cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Trip, that is a virtual tutorial on how to wear black pennys. I might have to dust mine off one of these days.

What I wore to church today:
J Press navy sack
RLP madras
Timex on Central
Cambridge gray worsted trousers
BB argyles
wingtips


----------



## Bermuda

That Pendleton blackwatch is solid Cardinal. What a fine, underrated, and quality company. I have a Pendleton shirt in a blue herringbone


----------



## Cardinals5

Bermuda said:


> That Pendleton blackwatch is solid Cardinal. What a fine, underrated, and quality company. I have a Pendleton shirt in a blue herringbone


Thanks, Bermuda. I've always liked Pendleton stuff - they strike me as a very unassuming company that still produces (or did so fairly recently) quality shirts in the USA.


----------



## AldenPyle

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Bermuda. I've always liked Pendleton stuff - they strike me as a very unassuming company that still produces (or did so fairly recently) quality shirts in the USA.


Pendleton still makes the material in Oregon, but the shirts are assembled in Mexico and China and have been for a few years. Still a lot of NWT Made in USA pendleton's on Ebay usually for < $50. In fact, I am right now wearing a Made in USA wool buttondown I got at a Pendleton factory outlet store in Wisconsin, almost 3 years ago. One of the last two in the store in size M.


----------



## Cardinals5

More casual - my shorter arms and sport shirts really don't go together


----------



## cecil47

Cards, please name those shoes!


----------



## Cardinals5

Suede longwings by Brassboot. The quality is iffy (made in Italy), but they're good for loafing around.

On another note, we've been missing your posts in this thread :icon_smile:


----------



## Cruiser

Cardinals5 said:


> my shorter arms and sport shirts really don't go together


I wish I had that problem. Believe me when I tell you that it is a lot easier to shorten shirt sleeves than to lengthen them. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
Brioni tie
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
DV Cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ That, Sir, is true. Since I've never had to inquire, are there companies that make sport shirts with longer arms for people with 36/37 sleeve lengths?


----------



## Trip English

Cards, is that an F.M. Allen belt?


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Cards, is that an F.M. Allen belt?


Hey Trip - I picked it up off eBay for $5, but there's no maker name on it. We had a bit of discussion on the belt this morning on the "Pity the Beltless thread." C. Sharp said it was a "Pelican Hook Belt" and the two companies that currently offer such a belt are Narragansett Leathers (https://www.narragansettleathers.com/beltuniq.html) or Edgar Leather (https://www.edgarleather.com/proddetail.php?prod=belt-050). The stitching looks more like Edgar Leather, but the hook is more like the Narragansett offering.

Close up of the belt
https://img203.imageshack.us/i/belt003.jpg/


----------



## Trip English

Pretty sweet. I think I may have to pick on up, especially at that price. RL would charge $395 for something like that!


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Pretty sweet. I think I may have to pick on up, especially at that price. RL would charge $395 for something like that!


Their other belts also look pretty good for the price. The "Rifle sling belt" looks intriguing.


----------



## C. Sharp

You got a great deal on that belt.

Just a few thoughts the FM Allen retails for $110.00

Thought you might like to see this on the sling belt https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2009/02/friday-belt.html

Narragansett leathers do seem to have good prices.

Also here is the thread on the above article https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=91263



Cardinals5 said:


> Their other belts also look pretty good for the price. The "Rifle sling belt" looks intriguing.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ That, Sir, is true. Since I've never had to inquire, are there companies that make sport shirts with longer arms for people with 36/37 sleeve lengths?


There aren't enough... I've given up on purchasing sport shirts.


----------



## AldenPyle

The Rambler said:


> well, sure, people can wear the cut they like, and look nice. I'm sorry, but you'll have to prove to me that the Bill's M1 is the true WW2 cut: GI khakis look a lot trimmer in the old pictures: remember they needed to conserve fabric as well as everything else: thus no pleats. Of course I'm not calling our GIs fat slobs, a bit prickly, no? Im just saying that most modern slacks are cut baggy in the butt and thigh: it's the prevailing style, and has been for years, whether there's any connection to the modern American body, I can't really say. As for the on-seam pocket, whatever you like, it's a non-issue to me. I find the rise on the M3 to be mid, neither high nor low, and the limited taper I like, so long as it isn't made necessary by extra width down to the knee.


There is a great thread by DoctorDamage with lots of WWII era pics here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=54802&highlight=uniform


----------



## Cardinals5

LE chambray shirt with three collar buttons
Mystery-maker green cord 2B jacket
Berle dress chinos
Trafalgar pebble-grain belt
AE Thor chukkas


----------



## ds23pallas

Trip English said:


> RL Chinos


Trip,

I really like this overall look. Question: How did you manage to wear out the _top_ of your cuffs? As they are RL, I am thinking maybe they were pre-washed, in a big way.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

ds23pallas said:


> Trip,
> 
> I really like this overall look. Question: How did you manage to wear out the _top_ of your cuffs? As they are RL, I am thinking maybe they were pre-washed, in a big way.


I'm guessing he just flipped the cuffs on these.


----------



## Schorsch

I'll just add a data point on Bill's Khakis fit. I'm a pretty trim guy, but the M3s fit me too snugly in the rear and thighs. I've been told by a female acquaintance from Mexico that I have a "latin butt." If you're similarly endowed, the M3s are a bit too trim.


----------



## Coleman

^LOL. If I had a female acquaintance from Mexico she might ask if I have a butt.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Harold's vintage 3-button collar herringbone OCBD
Authentic English Regimental three thread tie
Brooks Brothers blazer
LL Bean double L chinos
Navy navy-issue strap belt (https://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af256/georgehparker/7257b469.jpg)
T. Harris navy houndstooth socks (cheapo--I need decent new socks)
Slate nubuck Kandahar Monacos


----------



## Schorsch

Coleman said:


> ^LOL. If I had a female acquaintance from Mexico she might ask if I have a butt.


And I promise, this will be the last time I mention my posterior on this forum.


----------



## The Rambler

AP:thanks for the link, great pics, enjoyable thread.


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas said:


> Trip,
> 
> I really like this overall look. Question: How did you manage to wear out the _top_ of your cuffs? As they are RL, I am thinking maybe they were pre-washed, in a big way.


It's actually a turned up cuff. They were a heavy wash originally, but have frayed nicely over time.


----------



## dchandler2

Little cool out today so I got the chance to wear my navy blue fedora. The suit is navy blue also. Sorry for the dark pictures.


----------



## The Rambler

Love the shoes--what make?


----------



## dchandler2

The Rambler said:


> Love the shoes--what make?


Allen Edmond Wingtip McAllister


----------



## Coleman

GentlemanGeorge said:


>


I love that blazer, GG.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Prada sweater
TF cords
NM belt
Armani socks
JL penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Dreary wet morning.
LLB insulated 3/2 tweed
LE pinpoint BD
LE tartan tie
Cabela's chinos
TO Dey chukkas


----------



## chiamdream

No thanks to Tweedy and AlanC, I've bought more tweed jackets in the past week than anyone has reason to this close to spring. 



A.J. Cooper Harris Tweed 3/2 sack (really a nice jacket) 
J.Crew pink university stripe OCBD
Jeans (N&F Weird Guys - def. not trad) 
Alden Indys


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack charcoal flannel blazer
BB white ocbd
Cape Cod Neckwear tie
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Malo polo
MB pant
MD belt
RLP socks
Prada loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Trip English

Chiamdream, very trad pen. Everybody's looking good!





































A sunny day in Greenwich and almost 60º outside. Can't wait to head off to Little Captain!

RL Herringbone sport coat
LE Slim Fit OCBD
BB Bow Tie
BB Clark Chinos
J&M Pennies


----------



## P Hudson

LE patterned ocbd
Orvis chinos in olive drab
black belt and chukkas
Sekonda on Central
I'll put on a tan G9 when I go to the tailor to retrieve my J Press tweed jacket.


----------



## Cardinals5

Everyone IS looking good - especially like the colors of the jacket, Trip

Heavens to Mergatroid, I forgot to post my outfit today ic12337:

https://img408.imageshack.us/i/007yx.jpg/

Warm weather outfit today
Stein's hopsack 3/2 sack (mid-blue, lighter than navy)
BB shirt - looks better in person than in the full pics
LLB chinos - the new 1912 model
Bass dirty bucks
Coach navy surcingle
Jeffrey Banks wool tie (nearly the last wool tie of the year for me)


----------



## chiamdream

Trip, I gotta start finding these RL sack blazers you have. Loafers look great as well. 

Cardinal - love the tie.


----------



## Trip English

chiamdream said:


> Trip, I gotta start finding these RL sack blazers you have. Loafers look great as well.
> 
> Cardinal - love the tie.


I have a terrible confession to make: the RL jackets are not sacks! They're 3/2 rolled and completely natural shoulders, but there are, indeed, darts on them all.

I don't currently own a single sack coat, but have recently purchased a few on eBay that should be arriving soon. We'll see what happens...


----------



## Cowtown

Trip - That jacket is fantastic. I have two of the RL jackets and they are among my favorites. The shoulders are the best on any jackets I own.


----------



## cecil47

BB blue 3/2 sack
LE pink OCBD
Tie from the thrift exchange with (small) pointers on it
Kent Wang PS, thrift exchange
PRL grey flannels with back adjuster
Hanover shell LWBs


----------



## Coleman

I'm especially diggin' all your khakis lately, gents. So much so, I'm considering benching my worsteds.


----------



## AldenPyle

A late cold snap had me scurrying for the tweed and flannel.


----------



## Cardinals5

AldenPyle said:


> A late cold snap had me scurrying for the tweed and flannel.


Great look, AP - tough to pull off that vest, but you do it with aplomb - works particularly well with the herringbone and red pinstripe jacket.


----------



## Trip English

RL Sport Coat
BB OCBD
RL Tie
Coach Belt
BB Clark Chinos
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Coleman

AldenPyle said:


> A late cold snap had me scurrying for the tweed and flannel.


As always, a master of the craft. Great look, AP.


----------



## Coleman

Those shoes are beauts, cecil!


----------



## CMDC

Baracuta in English khaki
JPress shaggy dog
BB blue unistripe ocbd
LLBean jeans
Bass camp mocs


----------



## Coleman

Be with us today for "Let the Chipp Fall Where it May"



or "A Penny Darkened is a Penny Relearned."



And now here's something we hope you'll really like:


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Cardinals5 said:


> LLB chinos - the new 1912 model


Which fit are your chinos, Standard or Natural?


----------



## Cardinals5

Bruce Wayne said:


> Which fit are your chinos, Standard or Natural?


Those are the natural fit as I was trying to compare them to Bills and Bills have the relaxed cut through the hips and thighs. After washing them a couple of times and wearing them for a whole day, I'm more impressed with the 1912 model than my initial impression. The cloth still doesn't seem as thick as Bills, but they're softer and do look slightly reminiscent of Bills when worn. As 100% must-iron cotton chinos for $30, I think they're a good deal.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Be with us today for "Let the Chipp Fall Where it May"
> 
> or "A Penny Darkened is a Penny Relearned."


Great look, C. The newly acquired Chipp tie look great with your "uniform". The collar roll on that BB looks great as well. Congrats as well on your first full body shot - it's tougher to look good and natural in a full body shot than people think.


----------



## Coleman

Thanks, Cards.

You ain't kiddin' about the difficulty of the full body shot. In addition to trying to look natural, I don't have a tripod and had never tried to take a full body shot in earnest. The unfortunate side effect from my crouched fidgeting and fumbling with the camera is that my trousers fell a bit, giving me a fuller break, but I was not about to make any further attempts (after ten or so, this being the first that caught everything minus my head).


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Thanks, Cards.
> 
> You ain't kiddin' about the difficulty of the full body shot. In addition to trying to look natural, I don't have a tripod and had never tried to take a full body shot in earnest. The unfortunate side effect from my crouched fidgeting and fumbling with the camera is that my trousers fell a bit, giving me a fuller break, but I was not about to make any further attempts (after ten or so, this being the first that caught everything minus my head).


Yep, I take 5-6 every day (camera resting on my stereo and set with a timer) and then still have to crop the picture on my computer to remove my head and most of the background. Mainly what I notice is how each photograph looks completely different depending on whether I'm standing with weight on both feet, on one foot, whether my arms are hanging straight and natural, and then I'll look at the pics and notice my tie was crooked because of all the horsing around with the camera. ic12337:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Everyone is looking very snazzy these days. May I just add one extra complement? AP: I'm a sucker for a vest like that. (Is it from the Andover Shop?) It looks fantastic!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni polo
AG jeans
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Trip English

So excited about receiving by eBay sourced navy blazers today I changed horses in mid-stream.



















Vintage BB 346 Navy Sack 
Thrifted no-label tie


----------



## rgrossicone

Channeling my inner trad...clothing all JPress, shoes by Hanover, shades by Ray Ban


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> So excited about receiving by eBay sourced navy blazers today I changed horses in mid-stream.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage BB 346 Navy Sack


Congrats on your first sack! Once you go sack, you never go back :icon_smile_big: Amazing fit as well considering the variations in measurements on eBay - no alterations necessary.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, your outfits are always some of my favorites. Perfect version of a relaxed trad look


----------



## Patrick06790

At The Hotchkiss School this morning. I tried to look rumpled to stand out from the Nobel laureates and similar riff-raff.


----------



## Schorsch

Trip English said:


> Vintage BB 346 Navy Sack
> Thrifted no-label tie


That is, to put a fine point on it, a fantastic sack. The fit is incredible. Did you get the same size as you might wear in a darted, RL SC, for instance? I find that the meaning of "42R" has changed over time, and for some thrifted/ebay coats I size down.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Congrats on your first sack! Once you go sack, you never go back :icon_smile_big: Amazing fit as well considering the variations in measurements on eBay - no alterations necessary.


Congrats indeed, Trip. It looks great!


----------



## P Hudson

Winter Harbor sweater, bought in iirc 1981. Made in USA
BB ocbd
khakis
LL Bean HD Blucher


----------



## Trip English

Schorsch said:


> That is, to put a fine point on it, a fantastic sack. The fit is incredible. Did you get the same size as you might wear in a darted, RL SC, for instance? I find that the meaning of "42R" has changed over time, and for some thrifted/ebay coats I size down.


I really appreciate all the compliments. I'm really happy with it and I actually have the same blazer (bought the same night on eBay) but in a sort of flannel-ish type of material. That one needs gold buttons put on, but it should be in rotation as soon as I find a nice set.

@Schorsch, Having never bought a sack before I went with my standard measurements. All the measurements are the same as they are on my favorite RL blazers except the length, which is about 1.5 inches longer.

While the two I got are both 40R, that's almost coincidence. I've looked only at sizing and trusted that the measurements would be accurate. I've looked at blazers from 38-41 and many have what I'd consider the back, chest, & waist measurements of a 40R blazer. It's usually the sleeves that are the deal breakers.

I'm also interested to see the side panels as opposed to single seams. It seems that I'm able to get the wonderful silhouette because of the panels and how they allow for waist suppression. Both the BB blazers have it, but the two J.Press sport coats I have don't (these will show up on the exchange whenever I get the time!). I might be able to get the same result with just a seam, but we'll have to see.

One thing's for certain, I'm definately a convert to the sack cut.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

rgrossicone said:


> Channeling my inner trad...clothing all JPress, shoes by Hanover, shades by Ray Ban


Great-looking DB!


----------



## boatshoe

rgrossicone said:


>


Starting to look like Tevia!


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> I'm also interested to see the side panels as opposed to single seams. It seems that I'm able to get the wonderful silhouette because of the panels and how they allow for waist suppression. Both the BB blazers have it, but the two J.Press sport coats I have don't (these will show up on the exchange whenever I get the time!). I might be able to get the same result with just a seam, but we'll have to see.
> 
> One thing's for certain, I'm definately a convert to the sack cut.


I have noticed the same about Brooks compared to Press. I much prefer the Brooks cut.


----------



## cecil47

Coleman said:


> Those shoes are beauts, cecil!


Thanks Coleman, and a bargain to boot!


----------



## maximar

Coleman said:


> Be with us today for "Let the Chipp Fall Where it May"
> 
> or "A Penny Darkened is a Penny Relearned."
> 
> And now here's something we hope you'll really like:


I absolutely love the loafers. Aldens?


----------



## mualphapiper

P Hudson said:


> Winter Harbor sweater, bought in iirc 1981. Made in USA
> BB ocbd
> khakis
> LL Bean HD Blucher


Could we call that an Argyle and Sutherland sweater?
Nice look

Argyle and Sutherland Tie: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=571558&Parent_Id=1036&default_color=Green


----------



## Coleman

maximar said:


> I absolutely love the loafers. Aldens?


They're made in Maine Cole Haans. I believe, from what I've read aroun' these parts, that they were made in the Ansewn workshop now owned by Alden.


----------



## Coleman

mualphapiper said:


> Could we call that an Argyle and Sutherland sweater?
> Nice look
> 
> Argyle and Sutherland Tie: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa..._Id=571558&Parent_Id=1036&default_color=Green


LOL, I thought the same thing, mualphapiper.

Great colors, great sweater, PH.


----------



## Trip English

*Day 2 of Blue Blazer Bliss*




























BB 346 Sack Blazer
BB Clark Chinos
RL Shirt
RL Tie
J.Crew Duck Socks
J&M Pennies


----------



## CMDC

Brown herringbone 3/2 sack jacket
LLBean gingham shirt
Rooster knit tie
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## The Rambler

Love the lighter, is it Oxford gray flannels with a BB. Jacket length excellent, imho, many posted on this thread look a little short to me--or is that the length (mid thumb) a sack should be?


----------



## Coleman

^There are different ways of assessing jacket length, TR. For some, the thumb rule works best, others go by the notion that a jacket should just cover one's rear, some say the line of the jacket should be at exactly the halfway point of one's body, etc. As you and I have discussed previously, I have g'rilla arms, so I can't use the thumb rule. I'd have to buy Ls instead of Rs, and then the chest of the jacket is too low on me. I go by the cover one's rear rule.


----------



## Coleman

Sorry, gents, had to show off the other Chipp . Also, this might be the Harris's last outing.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Coleman said:


> ^There are different ways of assessing jacket length, TR. For some, the thumb rule works best, others go by the notion that a jacket should just cover one's rear, some say the line of the jacket should be at exactly the halfway point of one's body, etc. As you and I have discussed previously, I have g'rilla arms, so I can't use the thumb rule. I'd have to buy Ls instead of Rs, and then the chest of the jacket is too low on me. I go by the cover one's rear rule.


Coleman, I did a three hour search of the archives on this matter recently because my wife was determined to buy me some new jackets for my birthday (I'll post these in the Aquisitions thread this weekend)--one is a surprise, one is my choice. I wanted to get the length right though, and I discovered that I can't go by the thumb rule either.

Instead of gorilla thumbs, I have a protruding posterior, and though my wife assures me is better than the alternative, I have to buy longer jackets to cover its irresistable power.

Ah, the curse of having an ass.


----------



## The Rambler

Interesting. Coleman: is that beautiful tweed weave called bird's eye?


----------



## Coleman

^That I don't know. Hopefully someone else can respond.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Good looking, Rooster.



Coleman said:


> Sorry, gents, had to show off the other Chipp . Also, this might be the Harris's last outing.


And, great looking Chipp, as well.

https://img709.imageshack.us/i/654002.jpg/

Bullock & Jones shirt
Andhurst duck emblematic (it's actually green)
PRL cotton vest
Brookstweed 2B
Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson cords
Coach belt
Alden All-Weather-Walkers


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Jacket length excellent, imho, many posted on this thread look a little short to me--or is that the length (mid thumb) a sack should be?





Coleman said:


> ^There are different ways of assessing jacket length, TR. For some, the thumb rule works best, others go by the notion that a jacket should just cover one's rear, some say the line of the jacket should be at exactly the halfway point of one's body, etc. As you and I have discussed previously, I have g'rilla arms, so I can't use the thumb rule. I'd have to buy Ls instead of Rs, and then the chest of the jacket is too low on me. I go by the cover one's rear rule.


Coleman and I have the opposite problem - my arms are relatively short for my upper body so my jackets always look a hair short. For me it's a combination of covering my rear and 1/2 my body length, which produces a "correct" length of 30.5, which is fairly typical for regular jackets. If you look at all of my pictures, you'll see that the mid-thumb rule/cupping-the-bottom-of-the-jacket-rule could never apply to me because of my short arms. If I tried a long jacket so as to ensure constant rear-end coverage, the jacket would look ridiculously long given my arms.

Trip and Patrick seem to represent almost perfect proportion in that their jackets end at their mid-thumbs while still covering their rears.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Ah, the curse of having an ass.


A problem the ladies like :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Coleman

I knew I'd forgotten another one of the most common jacket length rules (the hand cupping method). Yeah, all my jackets fail that one by quite a margin.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Coleman said:


> I knew I'd forgotten another one of the most common jacket length rules (the hand cupping method). Yeah, all my jackets fail that one by quite a margin.


That's the one my father taught me, and since I've had children and am now responsible for dressing them, I've begun to question his sartorial advice on a few of the finer points. He was quite a chesterfield in his own right, as was his father, so luckily I inherited much of their wisdom.

In this case, it didn't work for me.


----------



## The Rambler

Cupped han and end of thumb come out the same, I think: but "cover your ass," those are words to live by :icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Allegri jacket
Brioni polo
KL jeans
Ariat belt
Zegna socks
FW boots
AOS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Coleman

I love that emblematic, Cards.

The AWWs are always great too.


----------



## cecil47

Yesterday - blustery & cool





Orvis jacket
JAB windowpane OCBD
No name tie
Olive chinos
Sperry rubber sole wingtips

Today - snow!





Mani Olive tweed
Another JAB windowpane OCBD (they were on sale!)
LE knit tie
Chinos
TO Dey Chukkas (again)


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ You've been getting some great collar rolls, Cecil47.


----------



## P Hudson

mualphapiper said:


> Could we call that an Argyle and Sutherland sweater?
> Nice look


I was thinking the same. Of course, when I got it more than 25 years ago, I had no idea what A and S was, but I sure have gotten good value out of it.

Today:
BB navy sack with a bit of shoulder
LE shirt and square
LE lambswool trousers, very soft
old pennys


----------



## cecil47

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ You've been getting some great collar rolls, Cecil47.


Thanks Cards, it's purely by mistake!


----------



## AldenPyle

Trip English said:


>


Great mix of the casual and the dressy. I would be tempted to go loafers, but you seem very confident in the boats.



Patrick06790 said:


> At The Hotchkiss School this morning. I tried to look rumpled to stand out from the Nobel laureates and similar riff-raff.


Recently hired to teach Latin?

Like the A&S sweater better than an A&S tie.



CMDC said:


>


I want this shirt.

Nothing better than a yellow shirt for spring.



Cardinals5 said:


> https://img709.imageshack.us/i/654002.jpg/


Double pocket shirt goes great with outdoorsy emblematic.

This looks like a great outfit. I wonder if the tie is too geometric for the rest of the look, but it looks great.

Sophisticated!


----------



## AldenPyle

I've been posting in this thread for a long time, but recently it has been better than ever.


----------



## Cardinals5

AldenPyle said:


> I've been posting in this thread for a long time, but recently it has been better than ever.


That's a great compliment from a trad master to the Young (on the forum) Turks. You and Patrick are the two who've held this thread together for a long time. I once compiled a collection of great outfits from this thread for something like a history and evolution of the trad look on the forum (never materialized), but you, Patrick, and AlanC have had the longest runs of consistently great looks (A. Squire was pretty darn good for a long time too).


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5 said:


> That's a great compliment from a trad master to the Young (on the forum) Turks. You and Patrick are the two who've held this thread together for a long time. I once compiled a collection of great outfits from this thread for something like a history and evolution of the trad look on the forum (never materialized), but you, Patrick, and AlanC have had the longest runs of consistently great looks (A. Squire was pretty darn good for a long time too).


Well-said. I suspect a good number of us looked to those same people for guidance.


----------



## Coleman

^Very high praise coming from AP indeed. This young turk appreciates it even if he isn't an intended target .


----------



## Joe Beamish

I disagree with AP -- not through any lack of inspiration among current posters, but there's no (or very little) Brownshoe anymore and virtually no Moose. Take a tour through old posts; people looked pretty great then too. (And AP himself posted more regularly!)


----------



## Coleman

Brownshoe's always been one of my favorites, Calvin500 too. I can't say that I agree for certain with AP, only that I appreciate his compliment.

There are a lot of greats that no longer post unfortunately. It makes me all the more appreciative of those that still do (AP, Patrick, Alan, CMDC, you, Mr. Beamish, Cards---yeah, IMO you've made it to the greats list , et al).

I can see why folks quit posting here though. It is quite a chore and even a bit of a psychological hurdle IMO. I still feel weird doing it and don't know that I'd ever get over that.


----------



## Coleman

I should add that you were all pros to me when I joined last year (and for the few months before that when I lurked). 

I've read negative comments before in other threads toward posters to WAYW, about how vain, self-absorbed, and insane they must be. I don't think this is true in most cases, and I would actually argue that most posters to WAYW are bravely sacrificing a bit of their psychological comfort bubbles to help others understand the Trad aesthetic (I get a bit of anxiety every time that I post here). Our WAYW is vitally important to our specific aesthetic IMO, because for as much as we can write about it, a newbie can't gain all the knowledge without actually seeing it (this thread helped me immeasurably in undertsanding the things I was reading about around the forum).


----------



## The Rambler

That's for sure, Coleman. As a newbie, I like the pictures best.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Well said, Coleman. I love this thread -- and this is my favorite forum anywhere, the only one I always return to. It's great from top to bottom. My own getups are so repetitive I don't post them anymore; the others here are far more elaborate. 

I totally think it always comes down to pictures around here. You have to see it, otherwise you're kinda just saying it. (Is my jacket too long? Well, let's see....)


----------



## room5

*thank you coleman*

Love this blog because I can enjoy how men with taste are dressing and learn. I can see how some things work and others don't without the costly mistakes I have made in the past. If I wasn't such a computer nerd I'd add some photos but two attempts and I have given up. Macs can be a *****! Please don't look at blog exposure as 'strange', it's a service. Believe me it's a lot better than any magazines out there now. Thanks again.


----------



## Patrick06790

AldenPyle said:


> I've been posting in this thread for a long time, but recently it has been better than ever.


I agree. Some of the (relative) newbies have been sporting some excellent looks.

I'm not going to name them because I will inevitably leave someone out.


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


> I disagree with AP -- not through any lack of inspiration among current posters, but there's no (or very little) Brownshoe anymore and virtually no Moose. Take a tour through old posts; people looked pretty great then too. (And AP himself posted more regularly!)


Absolutely agree - I love lots of the old outfits posted by some of the greats and wish they'd return in force.



Coleman said:


> AP, Patrick, Alan, CMDC, you, Mr. Beamish, Cards---yeah, IMO you've made it to the greats list , et al.


This is definitely not a list to which I belong - I still have some seriously bad outfits (see today's posting below), but am continuing to learn and experiment within the trad aesthetic.



Coleman said:


> I should add that you were all pros to me when I joined last year (and for the few months before that when I lurked).
> 
> I've read negative comments before in other threads toward posters to WAYW, about how vain, self-absorbed, and insane they must be. I don't think this is true in most cases, and I would actually argue that most posters to WAYW are bravely sacrificing a bit of their psychological comfort bubbles to help others understand the Trad aesthetic (I get a bit of anxiety every time that I post here). Our WAYW is vitally important to our specific aesthetic IMO, because for as much as we can write about it, a newbie can't gain all the knowledge without actually seeing it (this thread helped me immeasurably in undertsanding the things I was reading about around the forum).


Agree with Coleman on several counts - Brownshoe and Calvin500 were two of the posters I looked at most when I first joined the forum last spring/summer and wished they'd post more regularly, but I also understand the need to withdraw sometimes.

Posting outfits here is a bit psychological strange, but everyone on this particular forum is supportive and speaks more with silence than criticism, which I like and understand better than nitpicking. For example, I felt my outfit yesterday was fairly bad - the overall look was alright, but the fit was pretty terrible and the trousers too baggy. That's my new goal over the next year - work on slimming down some of my trousers with my tailor, which I think will improve my overall look immensely.

Anyway, here's today's outfit, which is why we're here. Not entirely pleased with this one either, but was trying a new stance today and attempting to wear some thicker glen plaid trousers (okay, but they didn't work as well as I'd hoped).

https://img695.imageshack.us/i/sadrg002.jpg/
https://img692.imageshack.us/i/alksdjf006.jpg/

Gitman Bros. (made in usa) ocbd
Country Road wool sweater vest
BB charcoal herringbone 3/2 sack
PRL glen plaid trousers
Florsheim shell ptbs


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
RLPL sweater
CK jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
CH loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## chiamdream

Where are you guys getting your argyles? They look to have a nice, thick knit -I've just got some thin cheap-o ones.


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Where are you guys getting your argyles? They look to have a nice, thick knit -I've just got some thin cheap-o ones.


Target. I'm a cheapy.


----------



## Coleman

Mine're all J. Crew retail or outlet.


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinals5 said:


> Target. I'm a cheapy.


Gotta keep my eyes open - those look much nicer than the Merona specials I'm wearing today.

Nothing says "trad" like $3 socks with $500 shoes!


----------



## cecil47

AldenPyle said:


> This looks like a great outfit. I wonder if the tie is too geometric for the rest of the look, but it looks great.


Thank you, and I agree, I wasn't happy with the tie.

Casual Friday today:

BB Harrington
LE pinpoint BD
Chinos
Florsheim Outdoorsman kilties


----------



## Reds & Tops

*It's been a while*

And it appears my left sleeve is a touch short.

https://img94.imageshack.us/i/photo142pt.jpg/
https://img692.imageshack.us/i/photo143t.jpg/


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Welcome back, R&T! Looking natty as ever. Nice collar roll.


----------



## Cardinals5

Yes, welcome back R&T, you've been missed. Solid outfit as usual (we'll let that left sleeve pass :icon_smile_wink.


----------



## cecil47

Casual Friday





BB Harrington
LE pinpoint BD
Chinos
Florsheim Outdoorsman kilties
Trying to usher in spring with no socks


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Yes, welcome back R&T, you've been missed. Solid outfit as usual (we'll let that left sleeve pass :icon_smile_wink.


+1! You have been missed. Looking great per usual.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> This is definitely not a list to which I belong - I still have some seriously bad outfits (see today's posting below), but am continuing to learn and experiment within the trad aesthetic.


I won't argue with you---because it would be a rather absurd argument---but the thing I like aboutcha Cards is that you experiment. You are certainly more open to variety and to personally exploring every aspect of the style than many of us around here (myself more than included).


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I won't argue with you---because it would be a rather absurd argument---but the thing I like aboutcha Cards is that you experiment. You are certainly more open to variety and to personally exploring every aspect of the style than many of us around here (myself more than included).


Thanks, C.

I'll just...


----------



## mcarthur

Reds & Tops said:


> And it appears my left sleeve is a touch short.
> 
> https://img94.imageshack.us/i/photo142pt.jpg/
> https://img692.imageshack.us/i/photo143t.jpg/


good looking attire


----------



## Trip English

I appreciate all the kind words and appreciate everyone who participates on the WAYWT thread. I agree with Coleman that photographing yourself can be an odd endeavor, but I think it's worthwhile. I could sit in an NYC park all day and not see as many examples of Sartorial Excellence® as a day on the thread.

It helps especially for someone like me who's transitioning not just into certain colors, patterns, etc. but adopting a whole new way of wearing clothes and needs all the examples/instruction I can get to figure out my own wardrobe. 

Repp ties, topsiders, and blue blazers are one thing. They're co-opted by every corner of fashion, but I never would have adopted straight leg trousers & sack jackets had I not seen them pulled off with such style on here!


----------



## stcolumba

Tie: Pierrepont Hicks


----------



## Jack1425

Trip English said:


> I appreciate all the kind words and appreciate everyone who participates on the WAYWT thread. I agree with Coleman that photographing yourself can be an odd endeavor, but I think it's worthwhile. I could sit in an NYC park all day and not see as many examples of Sartorial Excellence® as a day on the thread.
> 
> It helps especially for someone like me who's transitioning not just into certain colors, patterns, etc. but adopting a whole new way of wearing clothes and needs all the examples/instruction I can get to figure out my own wardrobe.
> 
> Repp ties, topsiders, and blue blazers are one thing. They're co-opted by every corner of fashion, but I never would have adopted straight leg trousers & sack jackets had I not seen them pulled off with such style on here!


True indeed Trip and a sentiment similar to my own and others here I am sure. My only wish is that I had more opportunity to experiment on a daily basis but alas, work provides a specific attire and accoutrement I must wear. :icon_smile:

I do not possess a gifted eye for arranging ensembles when I do get a chance to "get my trad on" as they say. If not for the kind posters here I would be a lost soul indeed.. Thank you all, and well done!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Welcome back, R&T! Looking natty as ever. Nice collar roll.





Cardinals5 said:


> Yes, welcome back R&T, you've been missed. Solid outfit as usual (we'll let that left sleeve pass :icon_smile_wink.





Coleman said:


> +1! You have been missed. Looking great per usual.





mcarthur said:


> good looking attire


Thanks for the warm welcome back, gents.


----------



## Trip English

*400th post*

Another small milestone has been reached.

A little late, but welcome back R&T! I need another RL fan on here.

Today:


----------



## Jovan

Great tie, Trip. Vintage?


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Great tie, Trip. Vintage?


J.Crew!


----------



## Jovan

Envious!


----------



## vwguy

Charles River anorak
LE striped OCBD
LE khakis
Bass loafers










Brian


----------



## Carisbrooke

Coleman said:


> Sorry, gents, had to show off the other Chipp . Also, this might be the Harris's last outing.





The Rambler said:


> Interesting. Coleman: is that beautiful tweed weave called bird's eye?


"Barleycorn" tweed perhaps?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Levi's 501
TB belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ins
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## chinotshirt

Hey everyone this is my first post. I'm tom, 21 from nj please no jokes. :icon_smile: I wouldn't consider myself fully trad but i really admire the style and pull a lot from it when making my own outfits. Not sure how you guys feel about jeans with a tie, or bow tie. Well anyway here is what i wore today.

























yellow fisherman raincoat ( Huge storm here in nj)
jcrew blue cardigan
Pink polo rl ocbd
jcrew jeans
sperrys
vintage equestrian belt
vintage bowtie
my watch from the USAF on a jcrew strap
name bracelet


----------



## AlanC




----------



## P Hudson

BB herringbone sack
BB ocbd
RLP emblematic
khakis
AE saddles


----------



## Jovan

chinotshirt: A great first post! I would have gone for slim chinos or cords instead, personally. However, that's just my view and it goes against a few here who often wear jeans with a tie. That RLP shirt has the perfect shade of pink. How about Bean boots for the rain? (I'm thinking of getting some -- be great for camping.)

AlanC: Not sure if it's "trad" but it is way cool, like I said in the other thread. 

P Hudson: Very nicely done. Does the collar stand off your neck like that or is it just that shot?


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> P Hudson: Very nicely done. Does the collar stand off your neck like that or is it just that shot?


Unfortunately, one of the idiosyncracies of the jacket is that if I get careless the collar does stand up a bit--usually not as much as in the picture. It is so old that I am afraid to have any work done back there. If I stand or sit straight it tends to stay put.


----------



## Winthrope Smythe

stcolumba said:


> Tie: Pierrepont Hicks


Lovely tie!


----------



## Winthrope Smythe

Coleman said:


> Be with us today for "Let the Chipp Fall Where it May"
> 
> or "A Penny Darkened is a Penny Relearned."
> 
> And now here's something we hope you'll really like:


Brilliant cuffs on your pants. Nice pressing too! Who's your cleaner?


----------



## Cardinals5

A little Sam Spade for us? The diamond point bow was an excellent choice.



AlanC said:


>


----------



## Trip English

Chinoshirt: Excellent! There isn't as much guff for jeans as you might think. I wear them 4 days of the week if not more with outfits just like yours. I agree with Jovan about the duck boots, but I must confess that in Greenwich we shared the same monsoon and I was out chopping a tree out of the driveway in topsiders with 2 pairs of duck boots warm in the closet! There's just something about them that's oddly appropriate for everything!

AlanC: This has to be one of my all time favorite posts! 

P Hudson: Excellent tweed!


----------



## The Rambler

chinot: as a fellow bowtie wearer, welcome! yours is tied with the proper panache. 

alanc: great photo, love the maltese falcon: the outfit seems to cry out for a cigarette, that supremely stylistic accessory of the period


----------



## Cardinals5

https://img62.imageshack.us/i/asdfadf005.jpg/
PRL pink uni stripe
PRL olive chinos
Trafalgar belt
Florsheim monks
Four Climes jacket


----------



## AlanC

Surely I can get Trad points for the Hanauer bow tie and Brooks Brothers shirt, plus (unpictured) USA made Johnston & Murphy patent pumps.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Surely I can get Trad points for the Hanauer bow tie and Brooks Brothers shirt, plus (unpictured) USA made Johnston & Murphy patent pumps.


Alan, you have so many trad points stored away I think you can wear whatever you want :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Alan, love the carnation!
Can't figure out why more men don't wear them, esp with formalwear.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

AlanC said:


>





Cardinals5 said:


> A little Sam Spade for us? The diamond point bow was an excellent choice.


Though if you wear a grosgrain tie, your lapels are supposed to match...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM scarf
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Cartier belt
Pantherella socks
CC cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

RLP totally unpadded 3/2, darted. The naturalest of natural shoulders.
Eagle OCBD
Timex on Central
RL Philip pant (one of my all-time favorite chinos)
AE Fulton PTB

RLP top and bottom, but not a logo in sight.

cup of tea, white with 1/2 t of sugar: the trad way to drink it is of course in a tea cup.



I can't think of a better way to photograph shoes with a computer's built-in camera. Any advice?


----------



## AlanC

EastVillageTrad said:


> Though if you were a grosgrain tie, your lapels are supposed to match...


They should and do:


----------



## TMMKC

Well done, Alan! A little sleuthing or a special occasion?


----------



## AlanC

^Murder mystery party for my birthday, although the Falcon had nothing to do with that. I just thought it would be a fun picture.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Murder mystery party for my birthday, although the Falcon had nothing to do with that. I just thought it would be a fun picture.


happy birthday


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1...Happy Birthday! AlanC, you are a sartorial inspiration to us all!


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Overestimated the rain today*

https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo145a.jpg
https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo144.jpg


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


> ^Murder mystery party for my birthday, although the Falcon had nothing to do with that. I just thought it would be a fun picture.


The stuff dreams are made of, nice!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo145a.jpg


Fantastic look, R&T!

BB Brookstweed
BB ecru pinpoint bd
Custom Shop raw silk tie
Trafalgar braces
Arthur Winer burgundy flannels
Bostonian Crown Windsors


----------



## EastVillageTrad

AlanC said:


> They should and do:


Good good, couldn't see the detail in the first photo.


----------



## Coleman

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo145a.jpg
> https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo144.jpg


I dig your raincoat, R&T, and your bow looks great.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Fantastic look, R&T!
> 
> BB Brookstweed
> BB ecru pinpoint bd
> Custom Shop raw silk tie
> Trafalgar braces
> Arthur Winer burgundy flannels
> Bostonian Crown Windsors


I love your flannels and tie today, Cards.


----------



## TMMKC

AlanC said:


> ^Murder mystery party for my birthday, although the Falcon had nothing to do with that. I just thought it would be a fun picture.


Happy birthday, Alan. All my best!


----------



## Reds & Tops

Coleman, Cards - thanks. 

Coat is J. Crew and Bow is J Press.


----------



## chiamdream

R&T, i've had my eye on that coat for a bit. Looks great!

Cardinal, every time I see those shoes I think they have to be Alden All-Weather Walkers.

Happy birthday, Alan! Apropos for the occasion, I'm inaugurating a BB tweed that Alan was kind enough to post on the Exchange last week. My first attempt at lengthening sleeves...I'm not going to post close-ups, but it worked well enough for my purposes.

First presentation of my graduate school career this evening, so must look sharp.


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Cardinal, every time I see those shoes I think they have to be Alden All-Weather Walkers.


Love the shells and especially the socks!

I actually have the above Bostonians (leather sole) and the Alden All-Weather-Walkers (plantation crepe). They look quite similar, but wear differently.


----------



## Trip English

Cards: those flannels are excellent!

R&T: that rain-coat is fantastic!

Chiamdream: I like the whole ensemble!

I may have electricity back later this week and can start participating.


----------



## Patrick06790

Deploying the chambray yesterday in a vain attempt to urge spring along


----------



## Mississippi Mud

chiamdream said:


> First presentation of my graduate school career this evening, so must look sharp.


Good luck. The first one is always the most difficult, but you'll be an old pro before you know it. If your dress is any indication, you are well prepared, or as my father always said, you're looking sharp as a tack and three times as long.


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinals5 said:


> Love the shells and especially the socks!





Trip English said:


> Chiamdream: I like the whole ensemble!


Thanks kindly. The socks were a rare Nordstrom Rack find.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Good luck. The first one is always the most difficult, but you'll be an old pro before you know it. If your dress is any indication, you are well prepared, or as my father always said, you're looking sharp as a tack and three times as long.


I appreciate it. I'm just proposing research topics so it ought to be pretty quick and painless.


----------



## chinotshirt

Jovan said:


> chinotshirt: A great first post! I would have gone for slim chinos or cords instead, personally. However, that's just my view and it goes against a few here who often wear jeans with a tie. That RLP shirt has the perfect shade of pink. How about Bean boots for the rain? (I'm thinking of getting some -- be great for camping.)





Trip English said:


> Chinoshirt: Excellent! There isn't as much guff for jeans as you might think. I wear them 4 days of the week if not more with outfits just like yours. I agree with Jovan about the duck boots, but I must confess that in Greenwich we shared the same monsoon and I was out chopping a tree out of the driveway in topsiders with 2 pairs of duck boots warm in the closet! There's just something about them that's oddly appropriate for everything!





The Rambler said:


> chinot: as a fellow bowtie wearer, welcome! yours is tied with the proper panache.


Hey thanks everyone for your praise. Feeling welcome like this make a first time poster really want to come back. 
As for bean boots i love them. I just don't have a pair. This winter i bought the red wing irish setters because i was in love with the color and the overall feel of the boot. Can't beat a 50s hunting boot right? As for sperrys well the second its not winter anymore i try to wear them a lot to try to make myself think its warmer then it is.
Thanks again everyone


----------



## Coleman

chiamdream

You look great! The jacket looks like it fits perfectly. Good luck.


----------



## Schorsch

chiamdream said:


> First presentation of my graduate school career this evening, so must look sharp.


Super sharp. If you don't mind my asking, what sort of grad program are you in, and approximately where?

I'm in a bioscience field, in the southwest, and after transitioning from tshirts and cargo shorts to something more classic and grown-up, I get no end of guff from my grad friends. They're in similarly expensive Patagonia and Keen get-ups, but wearing tweed and oxford cloth makes me stand way the heck out.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img139.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo145a.jpg
> https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo144.jpg


Wow, that outfit looks great, and the rain coat is fantastic  
Very well done!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Omega watch


----------



## stcolumba

Reds & Tops said:


> https://img688.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo144.jpg


Nice combo of color and patterns. The bow tie is great!


----------



## Reds & Tops

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Wow, that outfit looks great, and the rain coat is fantastic
> Very well done!





stcolumba said:


> Nice combo of color and patterns. The bow tie is great!


Thanks for the kind words gents


----------



## P Hudson

Gant shawl collar sweater. I bought this in I think 1983. It shows its age, but mostly in a good way.

Recently acquired BB university stripe (blue) non-iron OCBD. The feel of this is pretty good, unlike earlier BB non-irons (which I considered unwearable). Also, even without a tie, the collar rolls very well.

RLP chinos

AE saddles with blue orthotics (my first pair of AEs, bought years ago on Ebay for $9.95. One of my best purchases).


----------



## chiamdream

Schorsch said:


> Super sharp. If you don't mind my asking, what sort of grad program are you in, and approximately where?
> 
> I'm in a bioscience field, in the southwest, and after transitioning from tshirts and cargo shorts to something more classic and grown-up, I get no end of guff from my grad friends. They're in similarly expensive Patagonia and Keen get-ups, but wearing tweed and oxford cloth makes me stand way the heck out.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm an urban planning student at the University of Illinois-Chicago, and I work in the economics dept. at the University of Chicago. My B.A. is from UW-Madison, so this "ivy style" is total pretense.

edit: P Hudson, that sweater...well, I can't find the "bow down" emicolon, but that's beautiful.


----------



## randomdude

Reds & Tops said:


> Coleman, Cards - thanks.
> 
> Coat is J. Crew and Bow is J Press.


R&T, I take it that the coat is the Sutherland trench? It looks great.


----------



## hbs midwest

*Monday madness...*

Took 17-year-old son to O'Hare to catch Spring Break Flight to London (staying with mrs hbs' aunt in Twickenham)...

He was in LE Khakis, LLB heavy-duty mocs, and Sterlingwear Authenic Peacoat...

Meanwhile, Dad:
BB OCBD--pink
LLB twills--dark tan
BB surcingle--hunter
PRL crew socks--hunter
Gokey mocs
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 navy blazer
PS--foxhunt motif silk print
Schneider loden jagermantl--loden green

Enjoy the week, all!

hbs


----------



## AldenPyle

hbs midwest said:


> Took 17-year-old son to O'Hare to catch Spring Break Flight to London (staying with mrs hbs' aunt in Twickenham)...
> 
> He was in LE Khakis, LLB heavy-duty mocs, and Sterlingwear Authenic Peacoat...
> 
> Meanwhile, Dad:
> BB OCBD--pink
> LLB twills--dark tan
> BB surcingle--hunter
> PRL crew socks--hunter
> Gokey mocs
> BB 1818 Madison 3/2 navy blazer
> PS--foxhunt motif silk print
> Schneider loden jagermantl--loden green
> 
> Enjoy the week, all!
> 
> hbs


Sounds great!


----------



## Schorsch

chiamdream said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I'm an urban planning student at the University of Illinois-Chicago, and I work in the economics dept. at the University of Chicago. My B.A. is from UW-Madison, so this "ivy style" is total pretense.


Ivy-style, schmivy style. American traditional style neither knows, nor requires credentials. Gents at our Big Ten schools wore this stuff, too.


----------



## Reds & Tops

randomdude said:


> R&T, I take it that the coat is the Sutherland trench? It looks great.


It's called the Newport Slicker. Was one of their "special editions", though I'm sure it's the exact same pattern as the Sutherland Trench.


----------



## TMMKC

Love the green v-neck sweater, R&T. What's the make?


----------



## Coleman

Nothin' you gents haven't seen from me before .


----------



## Trip English

^ Perhaps not, but well played all the same.


----------



## Cardinals5

Yep, we never mind consistency when it's great, Coleman. Keep it up!


Trying to incorporate a vintage Eddie Bauer (made in USA) safari coat into my casual wardrobe. I picked it up virtually NOS because the previous owner, like myself, couldn't figure out how to wear the darn thing without feeling like Burt Reynolds in some bad B movie from the early 1980s. I figured wearing it open with the belt tied in the back was the coat's best chance.


•


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
NM sweater
Levi's 501
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hookem12387

First post in here. Thought I'd start to try to make myself accountable for what I wear over spring break. Since I'm stuck inside studying all week, I have no other reason to not wear a tshirt and sweat pants!

Edit: Sorry for the originally huge picture

Jcrew cotton button down (nice and soft for studying)
Gap Ribbon belt
Gap chinos
Blue Sperry's

Old beater Tag watch


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> ^ Perhaps not, but well played all the same.





Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, we never mind consistency when it's great, Coleman. Keep it up!


Thanks, fellows!

I think you pulled it off well (don't know that I'd be bold enough to try). It doesn't look like costume, so kudos!


----------



## Coleman

hookem

Lookin' good, IMO. The only thing I'd change with such a casual look (and with such unique footwear) is that I'd not match the belt to the shoes (although my belt rarely matches my shoes even when I'm wearing a tie, so maybe I'm just a nut). Get a red & green striped ribbon belt goin' with those shoes, and it'd be spot on.


----------



## P Hudson

navy cardigan
RLP ocbd
old J Crew khaki shorts
Timex on Central
Suede Topsiders (oxymoronic?)


----------



## cecil47

Spring is back!





BB 3/2 sack
BB bow
LE pinpoint BD
Khakis
Argyles
Florsheim LWBs


----------



## hookem12387

Coleman said:


> hookem
> 
> Lookin' good, IMO. The only thing I'd change with such a casual look (and with such unique footwear) is that I'd not match the belt to the shoes (although my belt rarely matches my shoes even when I'm wearing a tie, so maybe I'm just a nut). Get a red & green striped ribbon belt goin' with those shoes, and it'd be spot on.


Good advice. I really just need to find more ribbon belts at GAP prices! Thanks


----------



## Coleman

Leather Man Ltd.'s pretty tough to beat on prices, and they are U.S. made (and made to order). They may not beat Gap on price but have got to be pretty dang close . They are the source of all my surcingles, but they also have ribbon, web, and needlepoint belts - https://elizab.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EB&Category_Code=lm-belts.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, Coleman


----------



## chinotshirt

great fit. i love these desert boots. i have them and have to sometimes stop myself from wearing them everyday.


----------



## mualphapiper

3pc. suit with plus fours - Orvis
BB OCBD
Bowtie from the Cordial Churchman
Ben Silver Socks
Alden Monk straps, shell


----------



## eagle2250

Coleman said:


> Nothin' you gents haven't seen from me before .


A great look, as always but...? Is it just me, or can anyone else hear that beautiful Tweed Jacket screaming out for a pair of #8 shell long wings(!)?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Trying to incorporate a vintage Eddie Bauer (made in USA) safari coat into my casual wardrobe. I picked it up virtually NOS because the previous owner, like myself, couldn't figure out how to wear the darn thing without feeling like Burt Reynolds in some bad B movie from the early 1980s. I figured wearing it open with the belt tied in the back was the coat's best chance.
> 
> •


I've considered the same thing. Problem is, as nice as this is, it isn't better than corduroy or a cotton duck sportcoat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mualphapiper said:


> 3pc. suit with plus fours - Orvis
> BB OCBD
> Bowtie from the Cordial Churchman
> Ben Silver Socks
> Alden Monk straps, shell


"They're always after me Lucky Charms!!"


----------



## Cardinals5

WouldaShoulda said:


> I've considered the same thing. Problem is, as nice as this is, it isn't better than corduroy or a cotton duck sportcoat.


After wearing for the day, I agree and am going to throw it up on eBay - it's just too one dimensional and awkward when so many other things work better.

BB bow
BB ocbd
H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer (only two patch pockets )
BB light flannels
BB charcoal otc
AE Lloyd


----------



## Coleman

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, Coleman


You are most welcome.



eagle2250 said:


> A great look, as always but...? Is it just me, or can anyone else hear that beautiful Tweed Jacket screaming out for a pair of #8 shell long wings(!)?


LOL, if you'd like to send a young man the coin to buy a pair, I can give you the address of one that would be very appreciative  (and you wouldn't have to hear the haunting songs of beautiful tweeds any longer).


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> After wearing for the day, I agree and am going to throw it up on eBay - it's just too one dimensional and awkward when so many other things work better.
> 
> BB bow
> BB ocbd
> H. Oritsky 3/2 sack blazer (only two patch pockets )
> BB light flannels
> BB charcoal otc
> AE Lloyd


good looking attire


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> good looking attire


Thank you, Uncle. I just wish I could get my shirt sleeves to stay straight relative to my jacket sleeves - at least it's not too conspicuous in everyday life.


----------



## Patrick06790

St. Patrick's Day is strictly amateur hour as far as this Mick's concerned, but I tried to get into the spirit a little bit:


----------



## Trip English

A little green for St. Patrick's day and the final days of the woodsman beard.


----------



## Büchner

Trip, your posts are always among my favorite ones in the WAYW thread.
You should post them on your blog as well, and I will become a regular. :icon_smile:


----------



## chinotshirt

my camera is acting up today so no fit for me. But my phone caught this great one of my dog when i woke up.








He is wearing a Scottish fur coat. Maybe a thrift find. Probably Pringle from there Jack Russel line they did a couple years back. RL regency sheets. RL down comforter. My dog lounges in style.


----------



## Reds & Tops

*Somewhat in the spirit.*

https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo148v.jpg
https://img249.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo147o.jpg


----------



## Trip English

Büchner said:


> Trip, your posts are always among my favorite ones in the WAYW thread.
> You should post them on your blog as well, and I will become a regular. :icon_smile:


Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thank you, Uncle. I just wish I could get my shirt sleeves to stay straight relative to my jacket sleeves - at least it's not too conspicuous in everyday life.


without knowing your environment, you would rank in the 10 best dressers greenville


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> A little green for St. Patrick's day and the final days of the woodsman beard.


did your power come back


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> without knowing your environment, you would rank in the 10 best dressers greenville


Thanks! A funny story today - I walked into class and two of my students annouced that they enjoyed watching me from the classroom window as I approached the building because I was the most "dapper" professor they had ever seen. They probably won't ever remember what I taught them, but my outfits will stick in their memories.


----------



## CMDC

Happy St. Patrick's Day

RL green flannel blazer
LE white ocbd
BB repp tie
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## Trip English

mcarthur said:


> did your power come back


I wish! The power in my shop never went out and I was able to find a hot shower this morning. That combined with the weather has lifted my spirits enough to post! We're supposed to get power back late tonight, but considering the devastation around here I have my doubts.


----------



## dchandler2

Time to break out the straw hat. I should get a lot of wear from this one here in this Texas heat and sun.


----------



## sdjordan

chiamdream said:


>


I love this. Bravo!!!


----------



## Coleman

Patrick06790 said:


>





Trip English said:


>





Reds & Tops said:


> https://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo148v.jpg





CMDC said:


>


Did I die and go to Trad heaven? Seriously gents, an amazing day for WAYW :aportnoy:.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
HL sweater
Diesel jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Orvis gingham jacket
LE tie
LE OCBD
LE bandana PS
Khakis
AE Paxton pennies


----------



## Trip English

^ Really like the tie!


----------



## Taken Aback

Coleman said:


> Leather Man Ltd.'s pretty tough to beat on prices, and they are U.S. made (and made to order). They may not beat Gap on price but have got to be pretty dang close . They are the source of all my surcingles, but they also have ribbon, web, and needlepoint belts - https://elizab.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=EB&Category_Code=lm-belts.


They're great, but at risk of sounding like a broken record, Preston Ribbon offers a comparable product at a lower price. Although, I continue to buy from both due to varying selection of motifs.

https://prestonribbons.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=18
https://prestonribbons.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=17

They can be found for sale through .


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> St. Patrick's Day is strictly amateur hour as far as this Mick's concerned, but I tried to get into the spirit a little bit:


Patrick: Looking great as always and you really do have that Spencer Tracy look, down pat! Top O' the morning to ya!


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img217.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo149w.jpg
https://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo150y.jpg


----------



## Trip English

^ Very interesting bow-tie.


----------



## mcarthur

r&t,
good looking attire


----------



## Trip English

First morning with power back on. Celebrated with a long hot shower and a shave.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
BB blue ocbd
BB tie
JCrew khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> r&t,
> good looking attire


Thanks, Uncle.


----------



## Reds & Tops

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
> BB blue ocbd
> BB tie
> JCrew khakis
> Bass Warren


Good looking attire. I like the pocket square.



Trip English said:


> First morning with power back on. Celebrated with a long hot shower and a shave.


Very good looking jacket.


----------



## Coleman

What I had intended to wear for Patty's Day.


----------



## Wisco

Coleman said:


> What I had intended to wear for Patty's Day.


Bravo on the look and I love the sock angle! I'm getting pretty bored of the "pull up your pants while seated and shoot a pic of your feet" perspective.

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## Trip English

Nice longwings Coleman. Are they AE?


----------



## Ron_A

Great posts lately, Gentlemen. Trip, I'm glad you shaved your beard -- does that mean you'll have to change your avatar?  Actually, I thought your beard looked okay, you just needed to trim it up a bit (and shave your neck). Why the drastic change?


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Nice longwings Coleman. Are they AE?


I wish!

They were made in India, so I think they may be from the shop that makes the current Florsheims.

I bought them about 1 1/2 years ago from a retailer so vile I won't speak its name for fear of Jove striking me dead with a bolt (I hear he's quite fond of sack suits these days and walks about---in human form---with a swagger).


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> I wish!
> 
> They were made in India, so I think they may be from the shop that makes the current Florsheims.
> 
> I bought them about 1 1/2 years ago from a retailer so vile I won't speak its name for fear of Jove striking me dead with a bolt (I hear he's quite fond of sack suits these days and walks about---in human form---with a swagger).


Well with all the current yackity-schmakity about how far Florsheim has fallen, how have they held up? The current Florsheim Kenmoors can be had for a song and I might pick a pair up while I wait for my money tree to blossom for a few pairs of shells.


----------



## Trip English

Ron_A said:


> Great posts lately, Gentlemen. Trip, I'm glad you shaved your beard -- does that mean you'll have to change your avatar?  Actually, I thought your beard looked okay, you just needed to trim it up a bit (and shave your neck). Why the drastic change?


Excellent point! It's back to the Mad Men website.

As for the beard, it was just time for a change. My wife loves a huge bushy woodsman beard (which makes her a stunning minority from what I've heard) and thought that when I shave the neck and kept it trimmed I looked ridiculous. Go figure.

Long story short it was time for a change. It may very well return with the autumn.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Well with all the current yackity-schmakity about how far Florsheim has fallen, how have they held up? The current Florsheim Kenmoors can be had for a song and I might pick a pair up while I wait for my money tree to blossom for a few pairs of shells.


They've actually held up very well. The black ones I have and that have shown up in previous posts are the same shoe.

These brown ones received almost daily use when I first purchased them (as I had a hard time coordinating the blacks). They are pretty creased because I didn't use (or know the virtues of) shoe trees at the time. Aside from the creases (and even they are minor compared to many shoes I see) the uppers are in great shape.

The soles aren't welted like the current Kenmoors, so I'm guessing the factory went with one of the lower line soles. Even so, the soles have worn like iron. They have full rubber heels that I would have had to replace by now if not for the use of rubber taps.


----------



## Trip English

Good to know. Though I have a pair of Alden's in sight in #8, I'd probably still get a pair of pebble-grained brown or something and I've seen these for half the price of the AE MacNeils.


----------



## Coleman

You prompted me to do something I've intended to do for some time. I just checked the Florsheim website and the medallion on my shoes is identical to the medallion on the Kenmoor longwings. I think that essentially settles it.

EDIT: Actually it's not quite identical---I checked again---so maybe these shoes are just a mystery.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> First morning with power back on. Celebrated with a long hot shower and a shave.


pleased that your power has been restored


----------



## Trip English

mcarthur said:


> pleased that your power has been restored


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## Patrick06790

Pocket square by CMDC


----------



## AlanC

Trip English said:


> First morning with power back on. Celebrated with a long hot shower and a shave.


Which led to subsequent celebrations on the part of others. :icon_smile_wink:



Büchner said:


> Trip, your posts are always among my favorite ones in the WAYW thread.


He is Brownshoe Redivivus.


----------



## chiamdream

This whole page looks great. R&T, I love that suit. Patrick, I love the truck. Coleman, great shoes. Trip: congrats on letting the beard go...I don't know if I have the courage to go back.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great looks today, gentlemen. First Rob, now Trip - it's a shaving epidemic! Chiamdream, Cecil47, and I will have to be the holdouts.

I'm wearing a pair of the Indian-made Florsheims you guys have been discussing today. They do have a leather sole that wears quite well and the corrected grain, at least on my pair, fairly soft given its limitations. I would not hestitate, Trip, to get a pair of the pebble-grained ones for around $100, which I see on eBay fairly often.


A "bit" of color today to welcome spring


----------



## Trip English

AlanC said:


> He is Brownshoe Redivivus.


I can't think of a higher compliment! Thanks awfully!


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looks today, gentlemen. First Rob, now Trip - it's a shaving epidemic! Chiamdream, Cecil47, and I will have to be the holdouts.
> 
> I'm wearing a pair of the Indian-made Florsheims you guys have been discussing today. They do have a leather sole that wears quite well and the corrected grain, at least on my pair, fairly soft given its limitations. I would not hestitate, Trip, to get a pair of the pebble-grained ones for around $100, which I see on eBay fairly often.
> 
> A "bit" of color today to welcome spring]


Cards, that blazer's top notch. I really like the button choice on it. Also digging the red slacks.


----------



## Trip English

chiamdream said:


> Trip: congrats on letting the beard go...I don't know if I have the courage to go back.


I've always been torn between the rugged look of an unkempt beard with the satisfaction of a good shaving ritual. I think growing the beard seasonally is probably the way forward for me. I do love breaking out the safety razor and the mug soap.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
JS cologne
GP watch


----------



## Trip English

kitonbrioni said:


> DG peacoat
> Brioni polo
> Brioni pant
> NM belt
> Brioni socks
> Gucci loafers
> JS cologne
> GP watch


Sometimes I wonder if the real kitonbrioni died years ago and some computer program is throwing these posts together with a sort of random-lux-item-generator software!


----------



## Jovan

Trip: No, he's very much alive. Click the link in his signature.


----------



## P Hudson

Autumn is here:
BB cable knit vest over Madras
Timex on Central (navy and tan)
RLP military cut khakis
PTB's by J Crew, made in Romania; sort of a dark cherry.


----------



## Coleman

A perfect Spring rig!


----------



## cecil47

Trip English said:


> ^ Really like the tie!


Thanks much.

Cards5, I've had the beard since I quit racing bicycles in 1999-ish, and can't shave it now. It covers one of my three chins.

Orvis linen sack
JAB OCBD
No-name tie
Khakis
Florsheim Saddles


----------



## Cardinals5

cecil47 said:


> Thanks much.
> 
> Cards5, I've had the beard since I quit racing bicycles in 1999-ish, and can't shave it now. It covers one of my three chins.
> 
> Orvis linen sack


That Orvis looks good - I need more linen in my life. It must be starting to warm up in New Mexico.

I've had my beard (including a period with lambchops) since the late 1990s as well and can't imagine myself ever being without it for an extended period. Every once in a great while I shave it off, but just can't get used to my pasty face :crazy:


----------



## Joe Beamish

Versatile herringbone jacket. During the 70 degree afternoon I took it off to lounge in the sun, but as the evening cooled there it was. Goes with khakis, jeans, or quite nicely with darker grey pants.


----------



## Winthrope Smythe

Joe Beamish said:


> Versatile herringbone jacket. During the 70 degree afternoon I took it off to lounge in the sun, but as the evening cooled there it was. Goes with khakis, jeans, or quite nicely with darker grey pants.


This is a nice look. Spring meets winter. Go sockless.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB shirt
BB braces 
Southwick 3/2 sack suit (brown with blue and orange stripes)
James River Traders foulard
Hanover Imperials


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
looking good. no break in trousers. jacket sleeves could be a little longer


----------



## chiamdream

Not much to show off today, but I've been meaning to share this shirt: it's a Robert Talbott gingham that I bought in my pre-trad days at...wait for it...Marshall's...on clearance...for $10. I had no idea what I had until I got it home and realized what a nice shirt it was, although I still didn't know from Robert Talbott. I've since had the body and sleeves slimmed down - it's one of my favorite shirts.


----------



## Coleman

Great rig today, Cards. Love the suit, love the braces, love the shoes (not a week after saying I don't like the look of balmorals, you have to pull out those babies and make me eat my hat---that's an expression, right? ic12337.


----------



## Coleman

A bit too rumpled today (must have folded the khakis lazily). Even so, don't suggest a press; the iron and I don't associate.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ That's a great jacket


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> A bit too rumpled today (must have folded the khakis lazily). Even so, don't suggest a press; the iron and I don't associate.


"Eat my hat" is an expression as is "I don't cotton" to an iron :icon_smile_wink: Great sportcoat.


----------



## cecil47

Cardinals5 said:


> "Eat my hat" is an expression as is "I don't cotton" to an iron :icon_smile_wink: Great sportcoat.


I'm really hard pressed to find any humor in this conversation. ;o)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni polo
AM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Varvatos cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Topsider

cecil47 said:


> I'm really hard pressed to find any humor in this conversation. ;o)


No need to get all steamed about it.


----------



## jjohnson12

^Joe Beamish,

Great pants! Who made them?


----------



## svb

chiamdream said:


> Not much to show off today, but I've been meaning to share this shirt: it's a Robert Talbott gingham that I bought in my pre-trad days at...wait for it...Marshall's...on clearance...for $10. I had no idea what I had until I got it home and realized what a nice shirt it was, although I still didn't know from Robert Talbott. I've since had the body and sleeves slimmed down - it's one of my favorite shirts.


Nicely done!


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> A bit too rumpled today (must have folded the khakis lazily). Even so, don't suggest a press; the iron and I don't associate.


Coleman, this is one of my favorite sport coats of yours so far and it brings up a question I've had. It appears we like the same fit, but when I get the fit I like head on in the mirror, often times the rear vent doesn't fall closed the way it should. This jacket looks like a small enough fit that you may have that issue.

Basically I can't decide whether to care or not! The only issue is I don't like the look of an open vent on others. Any thoughts on this? Anyone?


----------



## cecil47

Spring is here, for today at least! We're supposed to get snow tonight, tho...

LE SS green university stripe BD
Khakis
A Cape Cod pennies


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Yep, Spring came to the Southeast this weekend as well. 76 and sunny today - I'm off to Atlanta with the wife for some strolling around. Hmm..wonder if I'll bump into any trad shops :devil:


Troy Shirtmakers for Chipp shirt
PRL chinos
Trafalgar belt
AE Hanovers


----------



## mcarthur

^have a good time in atlanta


----------



## Trip English

From yesterday:










From today:


----------



## Coleman

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ That's a great jacket


Thanks.



Cardinals5 said:


> "Eat my hat" is an expression as is "I don't cotton" to an iron :icon_smile_wink: Great sportcoat.


:icon_smile_big:, and I don't! (cotton to an iron that is---had to look that expression up). Thanks.



Trip English said:


> Coleman, this is one of my favorite sport coats of yours so far and it brings up a question I've had. It appears we like the same fit, but when I get the fit I like head on in the mirror, often times the rear vent doesn't fall closed the way it should. This jacket looks like a small enough fit that you may have that issue.
> 
> Basically I can't decide whether to care or not! The only issue is I don't like the look of an open vent on others. Any thoughts on this? Anyone?


The vent on that one opens a bit when buttoned but not too bad. I do have one or two jackets that do open a bit more than I'd like, but it doesn't bother me much.

I wear a few fits (anything from a 42" chest to 44"). I think at the end of the day I do prefer my sackier jackets, but it is nice to wear the more fitted ones for variety.

I like this casual rig. The Troy shirt looks great.



Trip English said:


>


Both rigs look great! Trip, I think you might be king of the boat shoe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DK tie
DY cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS raincoat
Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Prada shirt
AS tie
Sherrill belt
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## P Hudson

This jacket is part of my long term quest for a basic corduroy jacket. It isn't bad, but I don't like the shoulders. They have a fairly natural shape, but use a rather restrictive pad to achieve it. I'm not sure why you'd include so much construction to appear unconstructed.
RLP shirt
tan khakis
Timex on Central
AE Hanover sans socks


----------



## AlanC

Vintage Silhouettes fedora
Hickey Freeman Flight Coat
J Press scarf
Hickey Freeman suit
BBBF shirt
Langrock tie
Venanzi pocket square
Trafalgar LE braces
Alden chukkas


----------



## Sir Cingle

*My first WAYWT post!*

Okay, I just happened upon this photo of an outfit I wore months ago, and I figured I'd offer my first installment of WAYWT. It's a terrible picture, and my goofy stance makes it very difficult to determine whether my clothing actually fits. But I thought that I'd try to overcome my hesitance about WAYWT by posting this:

J. Press 3/2 jacket
J. Press fleur-de-lis tie
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Lands End trousers
(Foreground) Raggedy Brooks Brothers pea coat


----------



## Wildblue

I love that tie!


----------



## P Hudson

Sir Cingle,

Thanks for posting. I love that jacket.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
AlanC: You are the sartorial master...a great look, as always but, where did ya get all that snow? Please, do not send it in this direction!


----------



## Cardinals5

Welcome, Sir Cingle - looking good! That Press jacket is great. Hope to see you posting more often in this neck of the woods.

Last waistcoat of the season and it's a doozy from TradMichael off the exchange

BB 3/2 herringbone sack
Viyella vest
Hathaway pinpoint bd
Hanauer bow
Trafalgar braces - tan
Berle brown flannels
Florsheim imperials


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> AlanC: You are the sartorial master...a great look, as always but, where did ya get all that snow? Please, do not send it in this direction!


i second your comments about my nephew dressing style. he got a snow machine for the pictures


----------



## mcarthur

c-5,
good looking attire. now you need a fedora for the fall and straw for spring and summer


----------



## Coleman

WAYW perfection (but I especially love the suit and the tie).

Very nice, Sir Cingle! The coat looks great (despite your stance it looks like it fits perfectly), and that tie is great.

Do post more often to WAYW (I don't know that one ever gets over the weirdness; I try to do it without thinking about it).

I always dig your waistcoats, Cards, and you've been rockin' those bows lately :aportnoy:.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cards, Coleman, and PHudson: Thank you so much for the complements! I can't hold a candle to your outfits, but I do my best!

Wildblue: The Press fleur-de-lis tie is avaliable from the Press Web site, if you are interested in it:

https://jpressonline.com/neckwear_emblematic_detail.php?ix=45

I dig it too!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

J Press navy sack
Gitman ocbd
Timex on Central
below the fold: RLP khakis
black chukkas

Comments on square are most welcome. Does it work? There is a short story to go with it.


----------



## jamz

BB must iron light cotton shirt
J Crew flat front khakis
my $10 AE Park Aves.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Trip English said:


> From yesterday:


Just curious, is that a slide buckle? If so, why does the belt strap have holes?


----------



## Coleman

^I might be mistaken, but I think the better engine-turned buckles have a nub (is that what it's called? I'm sure there's some industry term) to secure the buckle to a hole in the belt. I have two J. Crew slide, engine-turned buckle belts that I never wear anymore, because they always slip to a more loose position.


----------



## cecil47

BB olive poplin jacket
JAB ecru OCBD
BB fox on bikes tie
Silk trousers
Argyles
AE Leeds


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## Trip English

Bruce Wayne said:


> Just curious, is that a slide buckle? If so, why does the belt strap have holes?


Ah! How observant...

It's because I bought the buckle and the belt separately. I have 8 different belts I use and the first two I bought had holes because there weren't no-hole options at that point.

And yes, some have nubs, but not this one.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

PHudson,

I'm noticing the distinct absence of Press' boxy shoulders on that blazer, in fact I would have guessed it was a Brooks sack; is it an older model?


----------



## smujd

Coleman said:


> ^I might be mistaken, but I think the better engine-turned buckles have a nub (is that what it's called? I'm sure there's some industry term) to secure the buckle to a hole in the belt.


None of my Tiffany, BB, or Ralph Lauren engine turned slide buckles have nubs, but maybe the "better" ones do. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Coleman

smujd said:


> None of my Tiffany, BB, or Ralph Lauren engine turned slide buckles have nubs, but maybe the "better" ones do. :icon_smile_wink:


Well, I said, "I might be mistaken . . ." :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## jamz

Just starting out, but.....










L.L. Bean OCBD (Hey, I'm from Maine)
J. Crew tie
J. Crew FF Classic fit khakis, no cuffs, extra wrinkles (second day of use)
Smartwool sox
thrifty AE Park Aves
Traser watch ... not exactly trad, but for me and watches, function > form.


----------



## CMDC

In some past WAYW posts I've highlighted some recent jacket offerings from Old Navy. 2 button, undarted, lightly padded shoulders. They've got a new offering that I picked up the other day. For $20 on sale not bad. Not the greatest construction obviously but I think I'll get some wear out of it especially as the weather warms. The shoulders are really natural. They have it in khaki as well as the grey shown here. If you're looking for an unconstructed, more casual jacket, not a bad bet. They're sized S,M,L,XL. I'm a 39/40R and take a small. They're sized on the long end through the sleeves it seems but more trim through the body.

Also shown:

JAB blue unistripe ocbd
Rooster paisley tie
JCrew khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## P Hudson

AdamsSutherland said:


> PHudson,
> 
> I'm noticing the distinct absence of Press' boxy shoulders on that blazer, in fact I would have guessed it was a Brooks sack; is it an older model?


It is old: my guess is that it is from the early 1980s, but I don't really know. It is about as natural as a chest and shoulders can get, with just a very thin layer of padding to hold its shape.


----------



## Joe Beamish

CMDC -- That's a nice little jacket. Better than my cotton navy blazer from RLP, which simply lacks shape.

Anyhow, here's me wearing all trad stuff except the deeply untrad YSL jacket which I love anyway -- largely because of the fit, but also the threads.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RR jacket
LP polo
LP pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## The Rambler

DChandler: how does it look if you tilt your hat forward and a little to the side?


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick 3/2 sack, love the pattern and the shoulders
Blue LE bd
Timex on Central


----------



## cecil47

Coaxing springtime out of it's lair:
BB poplin suit
LE pinpoint BD
BB University tie from the thrift exchange
AE specs, I can't remember the model


----------



## chacend

dchandler2 said:


>


DC, good look. Is that a Paul Stuart suit? It's cut and the short pleats and I'm guessing adjustable side tabs look just like one I have in my closet. Very nice.


----------



## Coleman

jamz said:


>


A good first post, jamz. And don't be ashamed for wearing Bean gear (if that's the sense you were trying to convey). Many a Trad forumite sports Bean.

My only suggestion, and maybe it's just a prejudice of my own, would be to always wear a coat with a tie. To my eye ties never look right without a coat (that's not to say the same about the opposite scenario, coats can of course be fine without a tie).



CMDC said:


>


It looks like a very nice Summer coat indeed. Your post on the last one did indeed send me to my local Old Navy (or rather sent me searching when my wife wanted to stop in there) to no avail.

Those shoulders are very nice indeed, PH. Looking sharp!


----------



## P Hudson

Coleman said:


> A good first post, jamz. And don't be ashamed for wearing Bean gear (if that's the sense you were trying to convey). Many a Trad forumite sports Bean.
> 
> My only suggestion, and maybe it's just a prejudice of my own, would be to always wear a coat with a tie. To my eye ties never look right without a coat (that's not to say the same about the opposite scenario, coats can of course be fine without a tie).
> 
> Those shoulders are very nice indeed, PH. Looking sharp!


Thanks for the kind words.

Jamz, I agree with Coleman about the Beans. On the other hand and with great respect for his opinion, I'm ready to reconsider the rule about tie with jacket. If you're in an environment where nobody wears either (as I am) then you are already raising the bar a great deal by putting on a tie. If adding a tie is as high as your comfort level will take you at this point, then stay with it. It is better, imo, to add a tie with no jacket than to wear neither.


----------



## Jovan

jamz: I agree with Coleman there. It looks unfinished for some reason. No offence, but the inner coat pocket would also be a better way to store your phone. Otherwise, you have a great colour scheme going on. A navy blazer with brass buttons would really complete it!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

PHudson,

I know have 2 cases of shoulder-envy.

Jamz,

Welcome.


----------



## williamson

Coleman said:


> My only suggestion, and maybe it's just a prejudice of my own, would be to always wear a coat with a tie. To my eye ties never look right without a coat (that's not to say the same about the opposite scenario, coats can of course be fine without a tie).


I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree, and shall continue to say, as often as necessary, that I think the opposite is true.


----------



## Cardinals5

Linett Ltd for The English Shop at Princeton 3/2 sack suit
BB uni stripe ocbd
Smith & Logsdon (Louisville) horse head emblematic
Coach belt
BB otc
Hanover LB Sheppard shell ptbs (hopefully no one will faint when they seem me wearing bluchers with a suit :icon_smile_wink


----------



## jamz

Thanks for the comments guys. I do like Bean stuff, this is the first new, non outlet shirt I've bought... in perhaps forever.

Sadly my jacket selection is limited to two, a dark navy blazer with a hole in the back (moths, I think) and a decent but a bit small J Crew houndstooth thing, which is truthfully looking a little worse for wear these days.

Thrifting away will bring the jacket selection up to par hopefully.

I think my new job will see me mostly in suits, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------



## Coleman

A very solid rig today (dare I say perfect?). The suit, tie, shirt, and shoes work perfectly together.

I won't fault you for bluchers with a suit, because that's what I'd do  (being an anti-balmoral man). Plus, how could anyone fault such beautiful bluchers?



jamz said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I do like Bean stuff, this is the first new, non outlet shirt I've bought... in perhaps forever.
> 
> Sadly my jacket selection is limited to two, a dark navy blazer with a hole in the back (moths, I think) and a decent but a bit small J Crew houndstooth thing, which is truthfully looking a little worse for wear these days.
> 
> Thrifting away will bring the jacket selection up to par hopefully.
> 
> I think my new job will see me mostly in suits, but I'm not 100% sure.


Good luck on the new job, jamz, and to a lesser extent on finding good jackets (you may already know this, but the Trad Thrift Exchange is a great way to find good jackets).


----------



## Coleman

williamson said:


> I'm sorry, but I strongly disagree, and shall continue to say, as often as necessary, that I think the opposite is true.


By all means, disagree away  (and don't be sorry for it). I ain't an expert.


----------



## YoungClayB

I normally post on the WAYWT thread in the fashion forum, so I am not certain whether this is considered trad or not...anyways, its what I am wearing today

...another beautiful day here in Charlotte. Breaking out the pink shirt!!! :icon_smile_big: 




Here's a close up of the tie...some great greens and blues in there that you cant see from a distance


----------



## Joe Beamish

Cardinals5 -- Great way to wear a suit. And you really seem to have mastered fit in all your items. Bravo!


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> A very solid rig today (dare I say perfect?). The suit, tie, shirt, and shoes work perfectly together.


Thanks, C. Not perfect, but trad :icon_smile_wink:



Joe Beamish said:


> Cardinals5 -- Great way to wear a suit. And you really seem to have mastered fit in all your items. Bravo!


Thanks, Joe. My fits are getting better, but I still have a ways to go - thankfully you guys are pretty understanding :icon_smile_big:. One by one my jackets/trousers are getting to the tailors, but I have to space them out for economic reasons. My hope is that my this time next year I'll have everything just the way I want it - mostly need to shorten sleeves another 1/2 inch or so. My winter jackets/suits are pretty good, but now that we're approaching summer I have to start thinking about those jackets


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, C. Not perfect, but trad :icon_smile_wink:


You're telling me there's a difference? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman: nice one :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Very nice YoungClay!



YoungClayB said:


> I normally post on the WAYWT thread in the fashion forum, so I am not certain whether this is considered trad or not...anyways, its what I am wearing today
> 
> ...another beautiful day here in Charlotte. Breaking out the pink shirt!!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Here's a close up of the tie...some great greens and blues in there that you cant see from a distance


----------



## The Rambler

*First try: what I'm wearing to the office today*


----------



## Patrick06790

Movement masquerading as activity...


----------



## The Rambler

*2d try*

dammit, too small...


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> dammit, too small...


Very nice first post to WAYW, TR. I love the sweater and the chukkas.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*M1s*


----------



## CMDC

LLBean 2 button sack jacket
Martin and Osa shirt
LLBean denim
Bass camp mocs


----------



## The Rambler

The chukkas are 25 y.o. Pe







als--here's a better picture:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Linett Ltd for The English Shop at Princeton 3/2 sack suit
> BB uni stripe ocbd
> Smith & Logsdon (Louisville) horse head emblematic
> Coach belt
> BB otc
> Hanover LB Sheppard shell ptbs (hopefully no one will faint when they seem me wearing bluchers with a suit :icon_smile_wink


you are in good company because i wear ptb with a suit


----------



## mcarthur

^^ gentlemen,
good looking posts

welcome to clay


----------



## chacend

J Press Grey Herringbone Sport Coat
BB OCBD
Polo Tie
J Press Olive(Brown) Pants
Thurston Braces (gold)
BB Argyles (Crap)
Alden Ravello LWB (Maiden Voyage:icon_smile_big


----------



## chiamdream

GREAT tie. Out of context I wouldn't know how that would work, but it looks perfect here.


----------



## M. Charles

chacend said:


> J Press Grey Herringbone Sport Coat
> BB OCBD
> Polo Tie
> J Press Olive(Brown) Pants
> Thurston Braces (gold)
> BB Argyles (Crap)
> Alden Ravello LWB (Maiden Voyage:icon_smile_big


Gorgeous shoes. Nice kit in general.


----------



## The Rambler

*Heading out to a lecture at Swathmore*


----------



## The Rambler

*continued (sorry, I'll fgure this out eventually)*


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> Movement masquerading as activity...


Great look and wry sense of humor as usual, Patrick.
Lordy, I'm being blinded by a white ocbd on Coleman  Looks great with that new, vintage Chipp tie, C! Careful though, my wife just claimed yesterday that she's only going to wear blue shirts after being inspired by your pinks.



Joe Beamish said:


>


Great fit on the chinos, Joe. They look too slim for Bills, but have a nice, long rise. Maker?



CMDC said:


> LLBean 2 button sack jacket
> Martin and Osa shirt
> LLBean denim
> Bass camp mocs


Nice, casual look, CMDC. The square and the shirt work together well.



chacend said:


> J Press Grey Herringbone Sport Coat


Great look, Chacend - I like the emblematic and the "big daddy" cuffs :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
NM sweater
TR jeans
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
DE bluchers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you, Cardinals5. Indeed those are Bills M1s.


----------



## Beaky Thwaite

YoungClayB said:


> I normally post on the WAYWT thread in the fashion forum, so I am not certain whether this is considered trad or not...anyways, its what I am wearing today
> 
> ...another beautiful day here in Charlotte. Breaking out the pink shirt!!! :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Here's a close up of the tie...some great greens and blues in there that you cant see from a distance


That's a really sweet tie. Where did you get it, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## a4audi08

ahh the memories....great job guys


----------



## Reds & Tops

https://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo151o.jpg


----------



## The Rambler

Reds: two stripes and a check--and it works beautifully! (Must be the Brit in me).


----------



## Coleman

chiamdream said:


> GREAT tie. Out of context I wouldn't know how that would work, but it looks perfect here.


Thanks, I appreciate it. Patterned ties are pretty new to my wardrobe (you all finally convinced me), so it's good to know I pulled one off.



Cardinals5 said:


> Lordy, I'm being blinded by a white ocbd on Coleman  Looks great with that new, vintage Chipp tie, C! Careful though, my wife just claimed yesterday that she's only going to wear blue shirts after being inspired by your pinks.


Haha, I'm getting soft on my own eccentricity!

The fleet of pinks isn't large enough (yet, maybe someday) for a 2 week rotation.

I must say, despite not knowing your wife, that I fully endorse her plan. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## YoungClayB

Beaky Thwaite said:


> That's a really sweet tie. Where did you get it, if you don't mind my asking?


Thanks Beaky. its one of my favorites. Its a Brooks Brothers Ancient Madder. I actually got it off of eBay...there was a lot of 3 BB madder ties that I won for $0.99...after shipping it was a whopping $6.04 for all 3.

You can see the others that "came with it" in my post in the "March Aquisitions" thread...https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1075703&postcount=121


----------



## Coleman

Joe Beamish said:


>


This is just classic, Joe, especially the cut of your trousers.


----------



## P Hudson

YoungClayB,

That's a great March! Nice haul. Don't forget to post a pic of the PTBs when they arrive.


----------



## randomdude

Patrick06790 said:


> Movement masquerading as activity...


Patrick, excellent tie. Where is it from?


----------



## chiamdream

Please disregard the too-serious look - out the door for a very somber religio-economic conference.


----------



## The Rambler

Chaim: very dignified

Coleman: a very nice tweed pattern, and I like the welt seams. Excellent fit.

Chacend: I love a green silk tie with gray herringbone. Shoes look great!


----------



## Patrick06790

randomdude said:


> Patrick, excellent tie. Where is it from?


It's a thrift shop special, from a presumably defunct men's shop. I'll look at it tonight and get the details.


----------



## philidor

Jacket with Nantucket Reds:


----------



## The Rambler

*Suburban business meeting*


----------



## Joe Beamish




----------



## The Rambler

Hey Joe, does the resoved mind really have no cares? I must try it some day. That tie seems to go beautifully with that coat, though the picture is kind of fuzzy.


----------



## chacend

Pardon the wrinkles (end of day)
BB Sack Blazer (sleeves too long)
BB OCBD
JPress Khakis (haven't seen other pics of these on here, 12" rise)
JPress Tie (Irish Provinces Emblematic)
BB LHS
Argyles OTC


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni sweater
PDC jeans
Pantherella socks
MB cologne
Timberland alligator/lizard boots
Tiffany watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thanks, Rambler. No, the resolved mind does not have no cares. :0) Just fewer of the unnecessary ones that rankle so. I edited my post to show the tie/coat/shirt combo. The tie is a newish Press, the coat is some unbranded sack that's made in the USA, and the shirt is a trad fit OCBD from BB.


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> Coleman: a very nice tweed pattern, and I like the welt seams. Excellent fit.


Thanks, TR!

As to the rest of yous (well, and TR too), you all look great today (and really every day lately)! So much so that having to try to come up with individual compliments would give me anxiety. Good day!


----------



## Beaky Thwaite

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Beaky. its one of my favorites. Its a Brooks Brothers Ancient Madder. I actually got it off of eBay...there was a lot of 3 BB madder ties that I won for $0.99...after shipping it was a whopping $6.04 for all 3.
> 
> You can see the others that "came with it" in my post in the "March Aquisitions" thread...https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showpost.php?p=1075703&postcount=121


Very nice! I'll have to hunt for another one(or one like it).


----------



## dchandler2

The Rambler said:


> DChandler: how does it look if you tilt your hat forward and a little to the side?


Looking at the picture I think that it might have looked a little better.



chacend said:


> DC, good look. Is that a Paul Stuart suit? It's cut and the short pleats and I'm guessing adjustable side tabs look just like one I have in my closet. Very nice.


Yes it is chacend. Good eye.


----------



## mualphapiper

philidor said:


> Jacket with Nantucket Reds:


I really like this look, but that tie knot seems super large (see: Medvedev). Add an oxford button down and a four-in-hand, and this look would kill.


----------



## Winthrope Smythe

Trip, I like your top-siders. They are not the classics? They have gum soles. Nice patina developing.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sad day...last tweed of the season




Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack (just back from the tailors in time for one wear before storage)
LE ocbd
Resilio tie
Coach belt
LE dress chinos
Florsheim imperials


----------



## Coleman

It's doubly sad that you won't be able to wear that beauty in particular for many months. It looks great!

I keep thinking I'm done with tweed, but it's irrational for me to do so. Out of the last 5 years here 3 of those saw one day of snow fall in the first week of June!


----------



## Patrick06790

randomdude said:


> Patrick, excellent tie. Where is it from?


The tie, from Sharon, Conn.'s Bargain Barn - and Arthur M. Rosenberg


----------



## The Rambler

Cards: top to bottom, perfect!


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> It's doubly sad that you won't be able to wear that beauty in particular for many months. It looks great!
> 
> I keep thinking I'm done with tweed, but it's irrational for me to do so. Out of the last 5 years here 3 of those saw one day of snow fall in the first week of June!


Thanks, C. I wish I had a couple more weeks of tweed season, but the mid-70s are descending upon Greenville next week and probably aren't going away. I'm already preparing for the big closet transition over Easter weekend. On the positive side, I can see all the summer items I thrifted over the winter again - I probably forgot quite a few so they'll be like new acquisitions :idea:



The Rambler said:


> Cards: top to bottom, perfect!


Thank you, Kind Sir.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, C. I wish I had a couple more weeks of tweed season, but the mid-70s are descending upon Greenville next week and probably aren't going away. I'm already preparing for the big closet transition over Easter weekend. On the positive side, I can see all the summer items I thrifted over the winter again - I probably forgot quite a few so they'll be like new acquisitions :idea:


We've been enjoying the upper 50s, but today we are fated to drop to the 30s after noon .

LOL, I hope your warm-season-wear re-acquisitioning is as delightful as a Christmas morn for a young tyke.


----------



## The Rambler

*For the office: a chilly day*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton sweater
HM jeans
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
DV Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Coleman

Day 1 of my new and hip Bills M3 lifestyle (they turned out fine for those following my posts, although I still have my suspicions).


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Those look quite good, C. - with 1.75 or 2" cuffs as well (relieved they didn't cut them too short). What "suspicions" are you still harbouring about the alterations job?


----------



## Cardinals5

Good looking madras, Cecil47 :icon_smile:


----------



## cecil47

Thanks!


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman: imho, that's just right--the higher crotch gives you a nice long-legged look .


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Those look quite good, C. - with 1.75 or 2" cuffs as well (relieved they didn't cut them too short).


1 3/4" cuffs are history :icon_smile_big:. 2" is all that cuts it now.



The Rambler said:


> Coleman: imho, that's just right--the higher crotch gives you a nice long-legged look .


Thanks .


----------



## Coleman

TheRambler said:


>


By the way, I dig the 'stache. I am resolved to grow a similar one at or near the age of 50.


----------



## Trip English

Great looks all!

I haven't had a chance to log on in days. Meetings and such.

*Chacend:* Great proportions! A lot of guys with your build don't know what to do with themselves, but you're playing it perfectly.

*Reds & Tops:* Great looks overall. I like the trad elements with the RL details (darts, spread collar, etc)

*Coleman:* Flawless as always. BTW, what make are your shirts? That collar roll is always right on the mark. The Bill's look great, too. But what are the lingering doubts?

*Philidor:* Welcome and thanks for posting. The more contributions the better. I'd recommend keeping that top button on your blazer undone even if it isn't a sack cut. I'd also look into some Sperry AOs and take another crack at the tie knot.

*Cards:* I love the sport coat from today!

*The Rambler:* Glad to see you've started posting on WAYWT. Great looks!

*KitonBrioni:* A stunning list as usual!

*Joe Beamish:* I really like the pants.

I look forward to getting back on the boards.

T


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> *Chacend:* Great proportions! A lot of guys with your build don't know what to do with themselves, but you're playing it perfectly.


Thanks Trip, I'm assuming you mean the leg/torso proportion with the higher rise pant. My wife is still trying to get used to them after years of below the gut but even she had to admit that they gave the illusion of more height (and I'll take all I can get).


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> *Coleman:* Flawless as always. BTW, what make are your shirts? That collar roll is always right on the mark.


They're BB Slim Fits. I love 'em. That pic is a little deceptive. I had just re-tucked (I had already been relaxing after the workday, alone---my wife's off being professional at a trade expo---with a martini in my hand), and as such, it was a bit less blousy in spots and proportionally more so in others (like my left side) than it would be after even a half hour of wear. I have a bit of a large neck for my frame (16.5"), so my shirts end up with a slightly larger body than most men's.



Trip English said:


> The Bill's look great, too. But what are the lingering doubts?


I explained in a PM to Cards. I think my tailor did in fact screw up and cut off too much of my Bills. He then had to reattach a portion for the cuffs. He did such a masterful job however that I don't think I'm going to huff.



Trip English said:


> I look forward to getting back on the boards.


I look forward to your return!


----------



## Trip English

chacend said:


> Thanks Trip, I'm assuming you mean the leg/torso proportion with the higher rise pant. My wife is still trying to get used to them after years of below the gut but even she had to admit that they gave the illusion of more height (and I'll take all I can get).


I'm talkin' about the whole kit 'n kaboodle, buddy! The high rise combined with the sleeve & cuffs being the correct length work with your build. Anyone who's trying to add the illusion of length has to look very closely at where their pants hit their shoes and where their shirt & jacket cuffs fall on their wrists. Your recent outfits show that you're paying attention there and it's paying dividends.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> They're BB Slim Fits. I love 'em. That pic is a little deceptive. I had just re-tucked (I had already been relaxing after the workday, alone---my wife's off being professional at a trade expo---with a martini in my hand), and as such, it was a bit less blousy in spots and proportionally more so in others (like my left side) than it would be after even a half hour of wear. I have a bit of a large neck for my frame (16.5"), so my shirts end up with a slightly larger body than most men's.
> 
> I explained in a PM to Cards. I think my tailor did in fact screw up and cut off too much of my Bills. He then had to reattach a portion for the cuffs. He did such a masterful job however that I don't think I'm going to huff.
> 
> I look forward to your return!


That's an outrageous piece of information. I wear BB slim-fits almost exclusively for OCBDs and my collar is not rolling that way. It must be my neck!

As for the Bill's, you're a better man than I. I'm sure he did an admirable job fixing things, but my OCD would make it difficult for me to live with that sort of thing. Holes and wear, for some reason, I can live with (and even enjoy), but odd flights of tailoring are like a floor full of skittles to a vampire.


----------



## WindsorNot

philidor said:


> Jacket with Nantucket Reds


Thanks for the reminder; tis the season!


----------



## Coleman

Second rig for the day (or I guess it's technically a new day). Going into work to test a late night code move.

We got a dusting of snow, so I know it's cold out there (thus the flannel shirt and lambswool sweater).

Tomorrow (again, today technically) it's supposed to be nice and back into the upper 50s. There's a joke about living in Utah (one of those "you know you're an A if B" jokes). You know you're a Utahn if the handle to your car door has ever burned your hand and been frozen stuck in the same day (or some such wording). 



Also, not only did a cat sneak into this pic, but he decided to moon us.


----------



## philidor

mualphapiper said:


> I really like this look, but that tie knot seems super large (see: Medvedev). Add an oxford button down and a four-in-hand, and this look would kill.


Thanks, I was honestly looking into a Prince Albert knot but might have forgot some steps, been awhile since I first learned. I thought the knot seemed a bit large as well.

Sometimes when I go out I never really think about the knot. It's already an Oxford button down but I was thinking of getting more from L.L Bean  I have enough in white (white shirts are very conservative and matches anything) so I'm thinking about some different colors. Maybe light blue? The shoes are Sperry 3 eyed billfish, I've heard good things about the shoe and how practical they are.


----------



## philidor

I hope I have made some improvements regarding my tie since now I'm more conscious as how to tie it. I hope no one in real life noticed the over-sized knot! I personally didn't think the oversized knot looked right, I've even left the top button unbuttoned, I just hope that it's one of those things that never goes out of style.


----------



## Trip English

philidor said:


> I hope I have made some improvements regarding my tie since now I'm more conscious as how to tie it. I hope no one in real life noticed the over-sized knot! I personally didn't think the oversized knot looked right, I've even left the top button unbuttoned, I just hope that it's one of those things that never goes out of style.


Buttoning only the center button is definately a pro move.

Let me also gently suggest that you keep your tie in place on your collar (the knot, while well sized) has drooped out of position.

I'll also channel Jovan and suggest a pocket square (grab some white ones at Brooks Brothers to start with). I don't notice a missing ps with tweeds so much, but dark wools scream for them. They help to break up the color field.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip: thanks for the welcome: it was a matter of figuring out how to post pictures (still working on that).


----------



## Coleman

A day of firsts for the warm season: madras and boat shoes.





Ankles could definitely (and embarrassingly) use some sun!


----------



## The Rambler

The aquamarine, or whatever, in the madras makes the shirt so vibrant!


----------



## Jack1425

Off to Saratoga with the wife for a day trip that I am sure will turn into an overnight.. 



BB Seersucker button down (pleasingly wrinkled)
BB Hudson Chinos
Jpress Circingle
Sperry's (sockless)
Timex on a smart turnout (RAF) band


----------



## Trip English

Coleman,

That's the best shot, lighting-wise, on the Bill's M3s yet and I think they look great. I agree that after seeing those, 2" is the new standard!

Let me ask how the creases are after washing, etc. and how the fabric feels? I keep BB Clarks & Milanos on hand for more formal pairing and RL Rugby & J.Crew Classic Fits for casual, but those look like they might be a good middle ground.


----------



## Jack1425

Trip English said:


> Coleman,
> 
> T I keep BB Clarks & Milanos on hand for more formal pairing and RL Rugby & J.Crew Classic Fits for casual, but those look like they might be a good middle ground.


I enjoy the narrower taper and trim fit of the BB Clarks, but the lower rise never quite feels right for me. Am alone in this I wonder?


----------



## roman totale XVII

> I enjoy the narrower taper and trim fit of the BB Clarks, but the lower rise never quite feels right for me. Am alone in this I wonder?


No, you're not alone in this. Otherwise perfectly good pants, but this lets them down badly.

I recently switched to J Press chinos which are proving to be very good indeed, but you do have to be comfortable dealing with quite a high rise.


----------



## Jack1425

roman totale XVII said:


> No, you're not alone in this. Otherwise perfectly good pants, but this lets them down badly.
> 
> I recently switched to J Press chinos which are proving to be very good indeed, but you do have to be comfortable dealing with quite a high rise.


My issue is more with the "feel" of the lower rise than with the actual pant itself. With proper fit they look great, especially with loafers for me. Having said that, I cannot stop the feeling of constantly having to pull up my pants. :icon_smile_big: I have no such issues with the Hudson's or Bills, but as I stated I enjoy the look of a more tapered chino with loafers. I appreciate the input..


----------



## hookem12387

Coleman, you may have me eventually cuffing my chino's, yet (I'm aware it's a cardinal sin that I currently don't). 2" looks perfect.


----------



## philidor

hookem12387 said:


> Coleman, you may have me eventually cuffing my chino's, yet (I'm aware it's a cardinal sin that I currently don't). 2" looks perfect.


I cuff out of necessity since I bought some Ralph Lauren chinos at Macy's that are a size 34/34 (I couldn't help myself since they were $40.00 and normally go for $90.00) and 34 length is too long  so I shouldn't have them tailored


----------



## hookem12387

The other issue, for me personally, is to cuff 2" I must find 31x36 pants! I thought 31x34 was difficult


----------



## Jovan

Coleman: Great warm weather outfit! Where's the shirt from?

hookem: Nah, not a sin. Even Ivy League students didn't cuff theirs in the '60s, for the most part.


----------



## The Rambler

While on the subject of Coleman's pants, let me point out that they're more than 50% off at Sierra Trading Co at present, including a 
superb poplin version for summer.


----------



## Trip English

Aside from returning after a busy hiatus (business at the mother ship), I thought I'd start putting up pics of days when my outfit isn't as Trad as others.

The reason I started following the WAYWT thread was to see examples of all types. How pants break, how patterns match, fit, proportion, color, etc. So theoretically the more material available, good or bad, trad or not, the better for those viewing to use as guides.

So today I'm found with some of the usual suspects, but also a few Italian details I don't normally show. For one, I have a weakness for Borrelli shirts and this is just about my favorite. The tie is RLPL, the pocket square is also RL and the green Sperrys make it playful the way a rasberry driving moc would. All very Italian details, but with tweeds & jeans.

Grouse if you must. Also pardon the messy showroom. I'm still trying to figure out a place with good lighting for a full body shot. I'm a little to shy to be seen rigging up a camera to photograph myself in the park!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada peacoat
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
KB belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cowtown

Jack1425 said:


> My issue is more with the "feel" of the lower rise than with the actual pant itself. With proper fit they look great, especially with loafers for me. Having said that, I cannot stop the feeling of constantly having to pull up my pants. :icon_smile_big: I have no such issues with the Hudson's or Bills, but as I stated I enjoy the look of a more tapered chino with loafers. I appreciate the input..


I tried a pair of the J. Crew Classic Fit. I am very happy with them, but I have the same issue with feeling as if I need to pull up the pants. I am very pleased with the fit of some wool trousers from J. Press. Nice and trim with a proper rise. I may need to try the J. Press chino.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English: highly commended, pure Boho Trad, a genuine branch of Trad, too little represented on this enjoyable thread. Also commended, your excellent photography, especially the close-ups.


----------



## P Hudson

Sunday, warm weather: 
linen suit for church with ss madras, 
Timex on Central
Brighton belt
pantharella socks, light blue (but not as light as the picture).
dirty bucks


----------



## R0ME0

philidor said:


> Jacket with Nantucket Reds:


I like the look. :icon_smile:

The blazer, the shirt, the nantucket reds, the boating shoes, but the tie. Don't get me wrong it's a nice tie but another tie could have been more suitable.


----------



## R0ME0

Trip English said:


> Aside from returning after a busy hiatus (business at the mother ship), I thought I'd start putting up pics of days when my outfit isn't as Trad as others.
> 
> The reason I started following the WAYWT thread was to see examples of all types. How pants break, how patterns match, fit, proportion, color, etc. So theoretically the more material available, good or bad, trad or not, the better for those viewing to use as guides.
> 
> So today I'm found with some of the usual suspects, but also a few Italian details I don't normally show. For one, I have a weakness for Borrelli shirts and this is just about my favorite. The tie is RLPL, the pocket square is also RL and the green Sperrys make it playful the way a rasberry driving moc would. All very Italian details, but with tweeds & jeans.
> 
> Grouse if you must. Also pardon the messy showroom. I'm still trying to figure out a place with good lighting for a full body shot. I'm a little to shy to be seen rigging up a camera to photograph myself in the park!


That's a very nice ensemble and you pull it off quite well.


----------



## R0ME0

Coleman said:


> A day of firsts for the warm season: madras and boat shoes.
> 
> Ankles could definitely (and embarrassingly) use some sun!


When I think of trad this kind of ensemble comes to mind. It's a very conservative and neat look. Good job!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Philidor,

Go back through this thread.

Also, make sure your tie is tightened.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great fit, C. Trim, yet relaxed. As for a spring-summer transition outfit, it's just about perfection. It's pretty durned high up on the ol' Trad-O-Meter.


----------



## erbs

Trip-

Do you have details on the tweed?


----------



## Joe Beamish




----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Coleman,
> 
> That's the best shot, lighting-wise, on the Bill's M3s yet and I think they look great. I agree that after seeing those, 2" is the new standard!
> 
> Let me ask how the creases are after washing, etc. and how the fabric feels? I keep BB Clarks & Milanos on hand for more formal pairing and RL Rugby & J.Crew Classic Fits for casual, but those look like they might be a good middle ground.


Thanks! These are the Vintage Twill, which is a bit lighter in weight than the Original Twill and has been washed for softness. They have a very nice hand and are still heftier than J. Crew chinos (and definitely heftier than LE's).

I'll get back to you on how they look after some home washing. I had these dry cleaned when I got them altered, and they pressed the crease. I'll probably be wearing them crease-less in the future.



hookem12387 said:


> Coleman, you may have me eventually cuffing my chino's, yet (I'm aware it's a cardinal sin that I currently don't). 2" looks perfect.


Cuff 'em! :icon_smile_big:



Jovan said:


> Coleman: Great warm weather outfit! Where's the shirt from?


Thanks! The shirt's one of the current authentic Indian Madras shirts from Lands' End.



The Rambler said:


> While on the subject of Coleman's pants, let me point out that they're more than 50% off at Sierra Trading Co at present, including a
> superb poplin version for summer.


That's how I got mine (and for any one interested make sure to Google for Sierra Trading Post coupon codes; I ended up getting mine for $40 a pop after an additional percentage off).



R0ME0 said:


> When I think of trad this kind of ensemble comes to mind. It's a very conservative and neat look. Good job!


Thank you.



Cardinals5 said:


> Great fit, C. Trim, yet relaxed. As for a spring-summer transition outfit, it's just about perfection. It's pretty durned high up on the ol' Trad-O-Meter.


Thanks, Cards.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


>


Very nice rig, Trip. That tweed is so beautiful. I admire it every time you wear it. I love the boats; that's a great color.



Joe Beamish said:


>


Superb, Mr. Beamish. Are your trousers navy are gray? They look like they may be navy, and if so, I commend you on making them work (and very well). I have a couple pairs of navy khakis (I know, I should probably say navy chinos, but, to my ear, khakis just sounds better), and I always feel like I've failed miserably when wearing them.

I dig the glasses too. My frames (that I only really wear when driving) are the same style.


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage JAB suit
Gitman Bros. shirt
JCP American Living tie
AE boots


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Coleman, great outfits as always.
You've just sold me on the M3s, I was worried about the rise being too low, but have been convinced.

A deal at $40 a pair, esp when you consider BBs prices, and the fact that J.Crew's (good fit, poor quality) non-broken-in khakis are over $60 and never go on sale.


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


>


Professorial :teacha:



Orgetorix said:


> Vintage JAB suit
> Gitman Bros. shirt
> JCP American Living tie
> AE boots


Great look, Orgetorix. The JAB suit looks great. Are those the Brantleys and did you dye them? Love the Gitman shirt as well - probably because I'm wearing one today too :icon_smile_wink:

Pringle cashmere cardigan
Gitman Bros ocbd
LE belt
Levis 514
Bostonian unlined lhs


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you, Coleman. Those are grey trousers. I do own a pair of navy pants from LE which I have never worn, not even once. They go marvelously with absolutely nothing in my wardrobe. But I will try to make them work this spring with one or or two of my lighter tone jackets. I will try them on with said jacket, then find a better idea and hang them up again.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Great look, Orgetorix. The JAB suit looks great. Are those the Brantleys and did you dye them? Love the Gitman shirt as well - probably because I'm wearing one today too :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks. They are Brantleys, and I did dye them. See this thread for more info: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103412


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks. They are Brantleys, and I did dye them. See this thread for more info: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=103412


I have a pair of the Brantleys as well, but probably wouldn't have the guts to dye them. Your dye job turned out great.


----------



## philidor

R0ME0 said:


> I like the look. :icon_smile:
> 
> The blazer, the shirt, the nantucket reds, the boating shoes, but the tie. Don't get me wrong it's a nice tie but another tie could have been more suitable.


I like the tie since it has that certain je ne sais quoi that alludes to the sea with its colors. I also noticed the big knot, I'm more circumspect about that now


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> I have a pair of the Brantleys as well, but probably wouldn't have the guts to dye them. Your dye job turned out great.


Well, I knew I wasn't getting much use out of them in the old color, so I decided to go for it. It really wasn't all that hard, just took time. You could probably do it easily!


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Gorgeous suit, Alan. The EGs aren't too shabby either :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Coleman

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Coleman, great outfits as always.
> You've just sold me on the M3s, I was worried about the rise being too low, but have been convinced.
> 
> A deal at $40 a pair, esp when you consider BBs prices, and the fact that J.Crew's (good fit, poor quality) non-broken-in khakis are over $60 and never go on sale.


They do have a fairly short rise, so if a anything approaching a short rise is uncomfortable to you, I'd say don't get them (although maybe sizing up an inch or two in the waist might help).

They aren't as short as many jeans out there, but I'd still put them at shorter than a medium rise.


----------



## Coleman

AlanC said:


>


Alan, you're always just too damn perfect (not in the bad way but in the way that makes one jealous ).


----------



## cecil47

^^Agreed. And I think I have shoe envy.


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM jacket
Brioni sweater
JS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Trip English




----------



## Cardinals5

The tweed gods have shined - one more this year



BB shetland Brookstweed 3/2 sack
Hanauer wool charcoal pinstripe bow
Hathaway pinpoint bd
BB light flannels
Marcoliani pinstripe otc
AE pebble-grained MacNeils


----------



## Reds & Tops

A little fun at the Press sample sale this weekend led to this Hippos emblematic tie, as well as the white OCBD.

https://img708.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo152q.jpg
https://img52.imageshack.us/my.php?image=photo153v.jpg


----------



## Sir Cingle

^R&T: That's a great emblematic! Is the sample sale only a New York thing? I'm sad if I've missed it.


----------



## Jack1425

AlanC said:


>


Outstanding Alan!!!! Certainly one for my sartorial archive of ideas...


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


>


Solid casual rig, Trip.

Congrats on another day o' tweed! Looks great. Love the bow and the wings too.

Very solid, R&T. I dig those hippos (only the llamas win out in the J. Press roster in my mind).


----------



## Jack1425

Coleman, love the pairing! Are you wearing an odd jacket? cotton? The contrast is very nice..


----------



## The Rambler

Trip: nice patina (or whatever) on the Barbour.

Cards: Nice bowtie--I agree that bowtie and wingtips is a wonderful combination. Have you ever tried a straight-cut bowtie, not too fat? (For that true Archibald Cox look, with tweeds). 

Coleman: Super spring colors.

Reds: very dignified, green tie goes so well with that gray.

Alan C: Interesting stitching on the hems of that fabulous covert cloth Chesterfield.


----------



## Coleman

Jack1425 said:


> Coleman, love the pairing! Are you wearing an odd jacket? cotton? The contrast is very nice..


It's definitely an orphan (from a BB poplin suit), but I'm cool with that. Thank you.



The Rambler said:


> Coleman: Super spring colors.


Thanks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni coat
Brioni polo
Cavalli jeans
TB belt
PS socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


----------



## P Hudson

Light cord jacket (after the last time I wore it I split the seam of the left shoulder lining and pulled out the pad. It was easy. Then I did the right shoulder. Then I realised that because the jacket has a skeleton lining, all I needed to do was reach up inside the lining rather than cut it. Oh well. I like the result very much. The shoulders look more wrinkled in the pic than they really are).

OCBD, uni stripe: that big blotch near the button is a result of the camera, not the shirt, which I bought some time ago for 20 cents at our college clothes exchange.

Timex on Central

English Breakfast tea with milk and sugar

Below the fold: RLP navy chinos and AE Fultons

Before I came to this site, I wore navy trousers a lot--in wool or cotton. I know they are frowned upon by many, but I think they contrast perfectly with red and or tan, so I continue to wear them with said colors, and also on occasion with light gray or light blue tweed. While the trad canon expects gray flannel with the tweeds, I like the blue for a change. Furthermore, I have enough pictures from the 50s to argue both that it was legitimately Ivy League and that it can look terrific.


----------



## Joe Beamish

dchandler2: That is a happy, clean look. What jacket is that? 

It's a footsore topic, but I do sometimes wish to trade out the brass buttons for self buttons on at least one navy blazer, particularly for business settings with a worsted blazer.

But in this context (a luxe look with bright pants) I do happen to prefer the brass buttons. Still this is just a great look....


----------



## Coleman

P Hudson said:


> Before I came to this site, I wore navy trousers a lot--in wool or cotton. I know they are frowned upon by many, but I think they contrast perfectly with red and or tan, so I continue to wear them with said colors, and also on occasion with light gray or light blue tweed. While the trad canon expects gray flannel with the tweeds, I like the blue for a change. Furthermore, I have enough pictures from the 50s to argue both that it was legitimately Ivy League and that it can look terrific.


^I ain't agin 'em, I just can't pull 'em off! :icon_smile_big: Never quite figured those dern navy trousers out.

Very nice look, PH.


----------



## P Hudson

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


dchandler, I was going to tell you how much I liked the tie you wore with your Paul Stuart suit a couple days ago. I never did, but I'll tell you today that the one you are wearing with the blue and white is superb. In fact, I like each piece you're wearing in these pics.

Is that a typical look at your church? The laid back elegance is superb.


----------



## ds23pallas

I don't wear a suit too often but today I did. J Press grey flannel, pink BB shirt, handed down from dad tie and pocket square. Alden tassels in # 8 shell.


----------



## cecil47

BB camelhair 3/2 sack
BB OCBD
JAB tie
Khakis
Florsheim LWBs


----------



## The Rambler

Great looks, men. ds 23, theclassic suit, aren't you lucky Dad was your size (mine was 3'' taller); cecil, gray camel, awesome! suave with your whiskers.


----------



## AlanC

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church Sunday and then to lunch with a friend.


Love the socks in combination with the tie. :aportnoy:


----------



## Coleman

Perfect (and perfectly Trad, especially since an item is inherited).


----------



## Coleman

Joe Beamish said:


> It's a footsore topic, but I do sometimes wish to trade out the brass buttons for self buttons on at least one navy blazer, particularly for business settings with a worsted blazer.


I sport a navy coat with non-metal buttons (although they are brown, not self).


----------



## Joe Beamish

Coleman, that's a great look. Is that a hopsack (I like your careful language, "coat" and not "blazer")? With all those patch pockets and lapped seams, there's NO way to confuse yours with a suit jacket. 

I may copy your button choice for one of my blazers, turning it into a navy sport coat.

And the natural shoulders. They don't make 'em that way anymore!


----------



## Coleman

You caught me (I was playing a game of sartorially politically correct ).

It is hopsack, Andover's the brand (a now defunct outfit out of Greenville, SC---at least, I think it's defunct). Cards sold it to me on the Exchange (and it did have self buttons at the time, although I don't know if they were the originals).


----------



## Joe Beamish

Do you enjoy having a jacket without brass buttons? I mean otherwise it's a classic sack blazer. I"m considering it.


----------



## Coleman

I prefer the brass buttons, but I do like this one for variety.

Cards has MOP on his beautiful Norman Hilton, which is also a cool look.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I prefer the brass buttons, but I do like this one for variety.
> 
> Cards has MOP on his beautiful Norman Hilton, which is also a cool look.


Mine are actually white shell rather that true MOP - I'm not sure if you can get MOP buttons large enough for a navy jacket. I'm also about to sew some light horn buttons on my solid mid-blue sport coat just for some variety. Also considering some white shell buttons for a green tropical worsted suit jacket that I always have difficulty wearing with their trousers because a forest green suit is tough to pull off in the summer. Whatever the case, the white buttons on the Hilton always succeed in receiving compliments. You should go for it, Joe.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Where should I look for white shell buttons (or similar)?


----------



## AlanC

^Good question. I'm thinking of sourcing some for a DB sportcoat that was probably once a suit coat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
SR pocket-square
RLPL cardigan
Brioni cords
MD belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Vetiver Cologne
Omega watch


----------



## cecil47

Springtime!





Jacket by Cambridge Club of Charleston SC (nice white buttons which, if you would see if I was a halfway decent photographer) 
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Tie from the thrift exchange
Khakis
Alden Cape Cod pennies


----------



## Outlet_cherry_picker

cecil47 said:


> Springtime!
> 
> Jacket by Cambridge Club of Charleston SC (nice white buttons which, if you would see if I was a halfway decent photographer)
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Tie from the thrift exchange
> Khakis
> Alden Cape Cod pennies


I like your socks, I use to wear ones in the same color when I go to the bullfights, see why
https://www.dinastiacespedes.com/TORERO01.jpg


----------



## Trip English

Cecil47! Is that an alligator tie!? If so it may rival my wooly mammoth tie (also from the exchange) and coolest emblematic tie ever.

Ever.


----------



## cecil47

Outlet_cherry_picker said:


> I like your socks, I use to wear ones in the same color when I go to the bullfights, see why
> https://www.dinastiacespedes.com/TORERO01.jpg


See, now that's the look I'm going for!


----------



## Trip English

What is this, the Fashion Forum!? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## cecil47

Trip English said:


> Cecil47! Is that an alligator tie!? If so it may rival my wooly mammoth tie (also from the exchange) and coolest emblematic tie ever.
> 
> Ever.


No, my horrible photgraphy has transformed the yellow lab's head retrieving a pheasant into an alligator. Time to get a camera that's not integral to the Blackberry, apparently ;o).


----------



## Trip English

cecil47 said:


> No, my horrible photgraphy has transformed the yellow lab's head retrieving a pheasant into an alligator. Time to get a camera that's not integral to the Blackberry, apparently ;o).


I looked again and still see an alligator head with its mouth open! I'll just pretend.

(yellow lab & pheasant is perfectly respectable mind you, I just have a thing for unique emblematics. My favorites are wooly mammoths and army men)


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ Where should I look for white shell buttons (or similar)?





AlanC said:


> ^Good question. I'm thinking of sourcing some for a DB sportcoat that was probably once a suit coat.


I don't remember the exact on-line store where I purchased my shell buttons, but they look something like this except even whiter.

javascript:popImage('GILA-ITALY-TRC6882')
https://www.ejoyce.com/pmain?cmd=e_view&num=16597&acode=000100090017

Here's another

Mine are more like this - only two holes


----------



## Cardinals5

New (to me) BB navy herringbone 3/2 sack suit
Vintage Hathaway french cuff shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB braces (courtesy of Uncle Mac)
BB navy otc
vintage Florsheim captoes


----------



## Reds & Tops

Sir Cingle said:


> ^R&T: That's a great emblematic! Is the sample sale only a New York thing? I'm sad if I've missed it.


Thanks. It was - ran from Thurs to Sat of last week. There were a ton of great tweeds is a fairly large size run.

I picked up a tan seersucker suit as well.


----------



## Coleman

cecil47 said:


> Springtime!
> 
> Jacket by Cambridge Club of Charleston SC (nice white buttons which, if you would see if I was a halfway decent photographer)
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Tie from the thrift exchange
> Khakis
> Alden Cape Cod pennies


LOL, I can see what Trip is seeing, but to me it looks more like an open-mouthed Velociraptor!

Very nice rig, cecil.


----------



## philidor

cecil47 said:


> Springtime!
> 
> Jacket by Cambridge Club of Charleston SC (nice white buttons which, if you would see if I was a halfway decent photographer)
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Tie from the thrift exchange
> Khakis
> Alden Cape Cod pennies


I love references to the Cape! Anyways, great tie  Look into the cotton madras ties and various striped ties (burgandy and navy should be good for starters. Aqua, green, and pink are great for the season).

Is the Cambridge Club a reference to Cambridge University?


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> New (to me) BB navy herringbone 3/2 sack suit
> Vintage Hathaway french cuff shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> BB braces (courtesy of Uncle Mac)
> BB navy otc
> vintage Florsheim captoes


nephew,
good looking attire


----------



## chacend

J Press Flannel
BB Forward Point
J Press A&S Tie
Alden Ravello LWB


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Cecil47! Is that an alligator tie!? If so it may rival my wooly mammoth tie (also from the exchange) and coolest emblematic tie ever.
> 
> Ever.


Once Trip said it, I can really see how he interpreted it as an alligator facing downwards.



mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking attire


Thank you, Uncle



chacend said:


>


Hello Mr. Trad Perfection! I've said it before, and I'll say it again, that is a sharp suit.


----------



## eagle2250

Cardinals5 said:


> Robert Talbott tie
> ...


Cardinals5: That tie is nothing short of....absolutely wonderful! :thumbs-up:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLPL polo
2men jeans
KB belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed Sauvage
GP watch


----------



## mjo_1

Quick shot before the first round of moot court today.

Don't know what's going on with the crotchal region but hope it didn't look like that it the court room!









Brooks Madison suit, navy stripe
BB straight collar shirt
Press tie
AE strand

Best,

Michael


----------



## cecil47

Thanks Coleman.
Philidor, I don't know the story behind the Cambridge Club label, the jacket was a thrifty. Probably some long-defunct men's store or maker.

Today, still spring...Tomorrow, who knows.




BB poplin coat
JAB OCBD
No-name tie
Olive trou
Bass bucks


----------



## WindsorNot

Cecil: Can you comment as to the sturdiness and quality of the Bass Bucks?


----------



## mcarthur

mjo-1 and c-end,
good looking attire
consider ps


----------



## R0ME0

That's very trad!


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual day
LLB light blue uni stripe ocbd
Filson tin cloth chinos (channeling Trip with the self-rolled cuffs)
Leatherman belt
Quoddy camp mocs
Baracuta G4


----------



## Brownshoe

Brownshoe looking beat:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice as always, Brownshoe and Cards. 

My, my, Cards: those are some mega cuffs!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Brownshoe looking smoove as always. This is a natural shoulder touchdown, a no-break chino slam dunk, a mix of patterns-n-textures hole in one, a hair day that wins the America Cup, and a coherent color combo knockout.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> My, my, Cards: those are some mega cuffs!


Yeah, I figured if I was rolling them myself there was no point in fooling around. The large cuffs are also my new favorite place for carrying my wallet. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Coleman

R0ME0 said:


> That's very trad!


Thanks, ROMEO.

First day for the G4? I'm envious of it and your Quoddys. Very nice casual rig, Cards, and I love the homemade cuffs.



Brownshoe said:


> Brownshoe looking beat:


As always :icon_hailthee:.


----------



## The Rambler

*Spring at last!*


----------



## Cardinals5

Brownshoe said:


> Brownshoe looking beat:


Being trad is tough work :icon_smile_wink: Great looking jacket.

Classic as always, C. Can't wait to see which emblematics you chose (I'm really hoping the llamas were one of the three)



The Rambler said:


>


Nice color on that jacket and great looking knot in the bow.


----------



## cecil47

WindsorNot said:


> Cecil: Can you comment as to the sturdiness and quality of the Bass Bucks?


I've had them a couple years now and they're holding up fine, but I've only worn them a few dozen times. They seem pretty good for a cheap shoe (I think I paid under $50), They're no Aldens but they do fine. I'll probably buy a white pair this year.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
RLPL t-shirt
Prada pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny-loafers
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

Hey, Cards5, merci for the compliment on my bow tie tie, i've been working on it for a long time (without trying, of course: I always tell people to tie it just like they tie their shoe, and with the same level of attention). And may I return the compliment: you do it well. It grieves me to say that I'm seeing as many nice bowties on the fashion forum as I am on the trad, but it pleases me no end to see how well you wear it!


----------



## Jovan

Sorry, I know it's not particularly trad, but I recently broke two of my fingers and didn't really feel like messing with shirt cuffs or anything. I do think these new jeans look pretty sweet though.


----------



## HistoryDoc

Brownshoe said:


> Brownshoe looking beat:


Brownshoe,
Haven't seen you around in a while. Good to see you. Good look, as always.
HD


----------



## 32rollandrock

Confession: I wore seersucker today, the full suit O'Connell's deal (blue) with Press blue-and-green foulard bow tie, BB club collar white shirt, navy braces, navy silk pocket square and AE MacNeil black-and-white spectators (sky blue socks, natch). With temps in the 80s, I couldn't resist. I did not go completely overboard: The BB straw boater remained in the closet.

I did not take any pictures, it being so far from Memorial Day--I am deeply ashamed. Tomorrow, I plan on madras, it being casual Friday. I feel naughty.

Welcome spring. It is about time.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I broke out the seersucker shorts today.

Jovan, the rise on those would put even the most androgynous hipster to shame.

Brownshoe,

I like that you buttoned the top button. My great grandfather, an Ivy League professor during the 50's, also did.


----------



## Peak and Pine

AdamsSutherland said:


> Jovan, the rise on those would put even the most androgynous hipster to shame.


The First of April was still alive when The Jovster posted those.
​


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Hey, Cards5, merci for the compliment on my bow tie tie, i've been working on it for a long time (without trying, of course: I always tell people to tie it just like they tie their shoe, and with the same level of attention). And may I return the compliment: you do it well. It grieves me to say that I'm seeing as many nice bowties on the fashion forum as I am on the trad, but it pleases me no end to see how well you wear it!


Thank you, Sir! I think bows are making a mini comeback with the on-line clothing fora, but in the long run it'll be the trads who stick with the look.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Classic as always, C. Can't wait to see which emblematics you chose (I'm really hoping the llamas were one of the three)


I only actually ordered one icon_peaceplease, but you all convinced me that there are three that I _need_ icon_smile_big. Sorry, I was ambiguous there. But I doubt it will be long before I acquire the other two .


----------



## smujd

mjo_1 said:


> Quick shot before the first round of moot court today.


How'd you do? I always enjoyed moot court and mock trial.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> I only actually ordered one icon_peaceplease, but you all convinced me that there are three that I _need_ icon_smile_big. Sorry, I was ambiguous there. But I doubt it will be long before I acquire the other two .


Consider the emblematics a fine reward for reaching 1,000 posts. Congratulations, Super Member!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Cardinals5 said:


> Consider the emblematics a fine reward for reaching 1,000 posts. Congratulations, Super Member!


I'm going to stop posting at 999.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Consider the emblematics a fine reward for reaching 1,000 posts. Congratulations, Super Member!


You're right, I _should _have just ordered all three. I obviously need them in my new role as a super member .

Thanks, Cards.



AdamsSutherland said:


> I'm going to stop posting at 999.


But then you won't receive your brightly colored Shetland cape!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Coleman said:


> You're right, I _should _have just ordered all three. I obviously need them in my new role as a super member .
> 
> Thanks, Cards.
> 
> But then you won't receive your brightly colored Shetland cape!


Tweed would be a much more suitable fabric for a cape than shetland. I suppose I'll have to settle for yellow and green shaggy dogs, regardless.

Just a thought- Cards may have the all time record for fastest Super Member. Not that post count is something that was ever important to me beyond the first 100.


----------



## Brownshoe

thank you for the kind words, fellows

It strikes me that this is a very "late 80s midwest preppy high school" combo--I wore variations on this idea throughout those halcyon days...


----------



## Trip English

*Another busy week...*

I've been checking in periodically but things are rush-rush-rush here at work. Everyone's looking great and I'm excited to see Brownshoe returning to the fray!

Take care gents!

T


----------



## Cowtown

Coleman said:


> You're right, I _should _have just ordered all three. I obviously need them in my new role as a super member .
> 
> Thanks, Cards.
> 
> But then you won't receive your brightly colored Shetland cape!


Congratulations Coleman. I have enjoyed your contributions to the board.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Bamford polo
Earl Jean
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
DE bluchers
Bulgari cologne
GP watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Good, old-fashioned casual Saturday


----------



## Joe Beamish

*Fri nite*


----------



## The Rambler

Nice Joe, love the jacket-shirt-crewneck combo--with matching socks!


----------



## AlanC

Great to see you posting Brownshoe.

Why is that top button buttoned?



Brownshoe said:


> Brownshoe looking beat:


----------



## Trip English

After a bit of a hiring spree I'm back in action. It's been great to see the attire and the return of past trad champion, Brownshoe.

Here's one from this past week:









And from today (same blazer different jeans. I have almost 30 pairs of the same jeans in different colors and washes):


----------



## Reds & Tops

LL Bean Signature India Madras.


----------



## Jovan

AlanC said:


> Great to see you posting Brownshoe.
> 
> Why is that top button buttoned?


Probably a high roll three button sack.


----------



## Coleman

Cowtown said:


> Congratulations Coleman. I have enjoyed your contributions to the board.


Thanks, Cowtown.


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


>


You are wearing your new blazer well, sir!


----------



## Trip English

It's true. The new blue blazer has exerted unexpected influence over the other blazers. These are exciting times!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Card-
Cool belt. That's called a pelican hook, right?

Trip,

I see you found your razor... Looking good.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice details, Trip. your jaunty bowtie brings it all together.


----------



## R0ME0

Trip English said:


> After a bit of a hiring spree I'm back in action. It's been great to see the attire and the return of past trad champion, Brownshoe.
> 
> Here's one from this past week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And from today (same blazer different jeans. I have almost 30 pairs of the same jeans in different colors and washes):


Damn! That's very nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
Prada belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Michael cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Zingari

Trip -What style/make are the jeans you wear as I am looking for a similar fit?


----------



## P Hudson

Easter Morning: festive early Autumn outfit.
RLP madras 3/2, always looks washed out in pix.
LE pink ocbd
Gant tie, bought during first Reagan administration.
LE Churchill square
RLP navy worsted trousers
dirty bucks
Pantharella socks (1 inch stripes all the way around, all different colors: the better ones don't show in the pic).
Timex on Central: green, yellow and navy from outside to center.


----------



## Trip English

P.Hudson, I really like that blazer! I'm starting to collect similar styles for the warm season.


----------



## Trip English

R0ME0 said:


> Damn! That's very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Trip English

Zingari said:


> Trip -What style/make are the jeans you wear as I am looking for a similar fit?


Levis 511

The one. The only.


----------



## chiamdream

Brownshoe said:


>


Very sharp. What khakis?

Trip, the blazer's perfect, nicely done. Especially like the outfit with the red gingham.


----------



## ds23pallas

This old Argyle shetland is from my father and probably dates from the 70's.


----------



## R0ME0

Reds & Tops said:


> LL Bean Signature India Madras.


Nice shirt.


----------



## Coleman

Let the scuffing of the white bucks begin!


----------



## Trip English

Coleman's outfit today: Epic Win. :aportnoy:


----------



## hockeyinsider

From today . . . And yes, that's a suit jacket being worn as an ad-hoc blazer.

https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0445mo.jpg/

https://img691.imageshack.us/i/closeupuz.jpg/

The shirt is from TM Lewin -- it's a slim-fit oxford cloth shirt, the tie is from J. Crew -- it's handmade in Italy, the jacket is an orphaned suit jacket from TM Lewin that is my go-to jacket and really beat the heck out of, and the trousers were an off-brand from a local men's store. I need to have the trousers tapered a bit.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

hockeyinsider said:


> From today . . . And yes, that's a suit jacket being odd as an ad-hoc blazer.
> 
> https://img98.imageshack.us/i/img0445mo.jpg/
> 
> https://img691.imageshack.us/i/closeupuz.jpg/


Sleeves look a tad long but it could just be the zombie-ish arm positioning.

Coleman.

You win.


----------



## Trip English

hockeyinsider said:


> From today . . . And yes, that's a suit jacket being odd as an ad-hoc blazer.


Here's the score as I see it:

Missing Pocket Square: -1
Apparent Double-Windsor: -1
Westinghouse Pin: +2
Orphaned Suit Jacket: -2
Hearty Pants Cuff: +1

Good news is that with new knot and a dinner napkin you could be in positive territory!


----------



## Trip English

Coleman, is that the green blazer for the exchange?


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman: the white bucks take that outfit to a whole new level. Brilliant!


----------



## mcarthur

Coleman said:


> Let the scuffing of the white bucks begin!


i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Here's the score as I see it:
> 
> Missing Pocket Square: -1
> Apparent Double-Windsor: -1
> Westinghouse Pin: +2
> Orphaned Suit Jacket: -2
> Hearty Pants Cuff: +1
> 
> Good news is that with new knot and a dinner napkin you could be in positive territory!


you need to give points for the tassel slip on


----------



## hockeyinsider

Trip English said:


> Here's the score as I see it:
> 
> Missing Pocket Square: -1
> Apparent Double-Windsor: -1
> Westinghouse Pin: +2
> Orphaned Suit Jacket: -2
> Hearty Pants Cuff: +1
> 
> Good news is that with new knot and a dinner napkin you could be in positive territory!


I don't wear pocket squares to church, as I find it's a bit over the top for a conservative church. I generally avoid a suit as well because a blazer or sportcoat is generally seen as overdressed as too many churches these days. (Sadly . . . )


----------



## The Rambler

I quite agree, so I say, wear the suit!


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


>


Great combo, Joe. I'm already missing sweaters. We're headed towards 90 degrees early in the week.



Trip English said:


> Here's one from this past week:


Great shoulders on that blazer and love the gingham.

Gorgeous jacket, P.



Coleman said:


> Let the scuffing of the white bucks begin!


The Great Whites are Out! Lookin' good, C. Mine'll be out later this week looking for their own first scuffs.


----------



## Trip English

mcarthur said:


> you need to give points for the tassel slip on


Completely missed those! +1 for Uncle Mac's eagle eye!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
MC tie
NM belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Coleman

Thanks for the very fine compliments, gents. I apologize for the horrid picture quality (and the great quantity of cat hair!). I hadn't even showered yet but didn't want you fellows to miss out on this one. While my wife showered I threw everything on, snapped the shots, and posted them hastily (forgetting to roller for cat hair). By the time she was out my rig was all hung or folded and back in its place .

Trip

It is the very same Hilton. It didn't work out for M. Charles, and he was kind enough to pass it along to me.

Well, we are finished with one side of the family, off to see the other.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Coleman said:


> Thanks for the very fine compliments, gents. I apologize for the horrid picture quality (and the great quantity of cat hair!). I hadn't even showered yet but didn't want you fellows to miss out on this one. While my wife showered I threw everything on, snapped the shots, and posted them hastily (forgetting to roller for cat hair). By the time she was out my rig was all hung or folded and back in its place .
> 
> Trip
> 
> It is the very same Hilton. It didn't work out for M. Charles, and he was kind enough to pass it along to me.
> 
> Well, we are finished with one side of the family, off to see the other.


What would have done if you had gotten caught?!


----------



## dchandler2

*Easter Sunday Outfit*



Joe Beamish said:


> dchandler2: That is a happy, clean look. What jacket is that?
> 
> It's a footsore topic, but I do sometimes wish to trade out the brass buttons for self buttons on at least one navy blazer, particularly for business settings with a worsted blazer.
> 
> But in this context (a luxe look with bright pants) I do happen to prefer the brass buttons. Still this is just a great look....


Thanks Joe Beamish. The jacket is JOS.A.Banks Traveler's Collection which I purchased a couple of years ago during one of their buy one get two free sales. I have thought about changing the buttons to brass but decided to leave well enought alone and get one with brass buttons at a later time since this one was not that expensive.



P Hudson said:


> dchandler, I was going to tell you how much I liked the tie you wore with your Paul Stuart suit a couple days ago. I never did, but I'll tell you today that the one you are wearing with the blue and white is superb. In fact, I like each piece you're wearing in these pics.
> 
> Is that a typical look at your church? The laid back elegance is superb.


Thanks P Houston. As for the typical look at my church in College Station, Texas I kind of set the standard.



AlanC said:


> Love the socks in combination with the tie. :aportnoy:


Thanks AlanC

As for what I wore to Easter Service today. Still rocking the Pinzano Straw Porkpie:


----------



## AlanC




----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
I love the hat! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC: impressive match of tie and trousers ... you look ready to step into your coach and four!


----------



## hockeyinsider

Sir, I wish I could wear this to my church. I'm afraid that I would be subjected to laughs, but it's a wonderful outfit.

I think I would have worn a lighter buff waistcoat.



AlanC said:


>


----------



## mcarthur

dchandler,
looking very nice


----------



## mcarthur

alan,
I hope your sermon when over as well as you look


----------



## dchandler2

^^ Thanks Mcarthur


----------



## MDCEMII

Reds & Tops said:


> LL Bean Signature India Madras.


Hey, this shirt looks great -- I've been eyeing it all week, but the reviews on the LL Bean site have me a bit worried. Would you be able to say a few words about the sizing and overall fit? Would be very much appreciated.


----------



## TMMKC

Well done, Alan. My church-going offering below. Happy Easter, all.


----------



## mcarthur

^^nicely done. you need a little work on the bow


----------



## eagle2250

AlanC said:


>


Only one way to describe this...Striking! +1.


----------



## TMMKC

mcarthur said:


> ^^nicely done. you need a little work on the bow


Thanks, Mac. Funny...I didn't realize the bow was all eschew until I downloaded the shot. Oddly enough, that's one reason I love to wear bow ties...they're never exactly "perfect."


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Blasted!!



I should have tied it up or lost the t-shirt.

Oh well, live and learn!!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Rambler, Cardinals, thanks!

Alan, looking superb. That's not an orphan because of the weave, is that right? (Still trying to digest the evidently all-vital differentiation between suit jackets and sport coats -- not always easy.)


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. It is a suit coat, but pulled into service for this stroller (dare I use the word?!). In the Esquire graphic I pictured look in the lower left hand corner at the fellow in the bowler. The point made about him and the other fellow is that they have assembled this from items already in their wardrobes.


----------



## The Rambler

TMMKC: beautiful bow, very nice, careless tie-job:

A careless shoestring, in whose tie
I see a wild civility:
Do more bewitch me than when art
Is too precise in every part.

Herrick, "Delight in Disorder"


----------



## CMDC

Because its cherry blossom season in DC:

BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
BB pink ocbd
LE tie
LE khakis
Bass Warren


----------



## YoungClayB

AlanC said:


>


Alan, Simply stunning...hang onto this picture. Its a classic; the photograph looks professionally done. I can easily see someone down the line in your family hanging a sephia version of this on a wall with a plaque that says great great great grandfather AlanC...by that time, I'm sure they'll assume that everyone dressed that way on Easter Sunday in 2010...if they only knew 

On a side note, I'd like to make a few statements about "fashion" on Easter Sunday...I've observed some very very bad ensembles on Easter Sundays...its almost like Easter is an excuse for people who could otherwise give 2 cents about the way that they look to all the sudden get all gussied up and sometimes overly so. There should be some sort of rule that says "if you've never worn, a bowtie, you shouldnt wear one for the first time on Easter Sunday"...Maybe I am offbase here, but seeing so many first timers on Easter Sunday with clip on bowties just proliferates the campiness and novelty of the bow tie in general. Because a few weeks later when someone sees a passer by wearing an emsemble with a proper bow tie, the uninformed passer by thinks that the proper and the impropper are equal...just kind of thinking out loud here.


----------



## The Rambler

Young Clay: I find it totally charming, touching even. Sure beats the usual. We can't all be AlanC.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Alan, you and Paul Newman (whose picture I posted last week, featuring him looking smashing in an apparently orphaned suit jacket) have convinced me:

Orphans are just fine as sport coats (or, if you like, waistcoats) -- sometimes, if not often. And not just for poplins and the like.


----------



## AlanC

^Joe, I would only say it depends on the situation and the particular jacket. For example, I would say a big "no" to anything with pinstripes, for example.

YoungClay, thanks much for the very kind words. Be careful about saying "professional" photographer. My wife might start expecting payment! 

Rambler, perhaps I should use this in my sig. :biggrin2:



The Rambler said:


> We can't all be AlanC.


Somehow I suspect there's not a long line of people wanting to be...

Or maybe this one:



Joe Beamish said:


> Alan, you and Paul Newman...have convinced me


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC: no, not a long line: few would dare.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Truzzi shirt
Theory pant
Kleinberg belt
JB socks
JL penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

BB blue 3/2 sack blazer
JAB OCBD
LE tie
forgot the ps
Navy seersucker trou
AE Hampstead


----------



## The Rambler

where did this term "orphan" come from?--never heard it. Isn't "widow" or "widower" more appropriate?


----------



## DownByTheRiverSide

*Hehe ....*

That certainly would be more nearly correct. But then, when did language ever make perfect sense anyway.



The Rambler said:


> where did this term "orphan" come from?--never heard it. Isn't "widow" or "widower" more appropriate?


----------



## Joe Beamish

"Orphan" does give a more bereft feeling I think. And a sense of injustice.

That said, I want to stop using the term. Very often there's absolutely no problem wearing a suit jacket with odd pants. Took me a long time to figure this out.


----------



## simonfoy

AlanC said:


> ^Joe, I would only say it depends on the situation and the particular jacket. For example, I would say a big "no" to anything with pinstripes, for example.
> 
> YoungClay, thanks much for the very kind words. Be careful about saying "professional" photographer. My wife might start expecting payment!


What? You don't pay your wife for taking such excellent photo's. Good grief, she needs a better union. lol. Tell her I know a good lawyer if she needs one


----------



## WouldaShoulda

cecil47 said:


> AE Hampstead


Like those shoes!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice combo, I always like a blazer with seersucker trou. What's the temp out in the desert southwest? We're headed towards 91 and humid today and thankfully I completed the closet transition over the long weekend.


----------



## Coleman

WouldaShoulda said:


> Blasted!!
> 
> I should have tied it up or lost the t-shirt.
> 
> Oh well, live and learn!!


Or just switch to v-neck undershirts. That's what I use, because I too do not like the look of a visible undershirt. I even wear a v-neck when wearing a tie in the off chance I'll be losing my tie at some point.



cecil47 said:


> BB blue 3/2 sack blazer
> JAB OCBD
> LE tie
> forgot the ps
> Navy seersucker trou
> AE Hampstead





Cardinals5 said:


> Nice combo, I always like a blazer with seersucker trou. What's the temp out in the desert southwest? We're headed towards 91 and humid today and thankfully I completed the closet transition over the long weekend.


A very nice combo indeed, cecil! As a fellow Westerner, I'm jealous of your weather (you being so geographically close and all). We turned the clock back to January last night with 4" of snow!

Oh well, the Harris gets to make another outing at least.


----------



## Coleman

AdamsSutherland said:


> What would have done if you had gotten caught?!


It certainly would have been a bad day to get caught. It would have been fresh on her mind, and she had the ear of both sides of the family.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Coleman said:


> Or just switch to v-neck undershirts.


I think I may.

My aversion for them was developed when my Father or Grandfather wore them around without an overshirt. :crazy:

It wasn't the v-neck that was tacky, it was what they were doing to it!!

Thank you, Doctor, I believe we have reached a breakthrough!!


----------



## Coleman

I haven't lost a patient yet to undershirt related psychosis. I also prescribe gray undershirts for those hurled into madness by undershirt sleeves visible through their button-front shirts.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^Wait just a minute!!

Don't push me. 

I could relapse!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

ever jacket
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Darphin cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

*After a hot day in the city*


----------



## philidor

YoungClayB said:


> Maybe I am offbase here, but seeing so many first timers on Easter Sunday with clip on bowties just proliferates the campiness and novelty of the bow tie in general.


Aren't they afraid of being judged as somebody that is immature? Everyone says that clip-ons are for babies and lazy people.


----------



## Caesars0331

Last Saturday...going down to Eastern Market (Detroit).


----------



## cecil47

Thanks WS, Cards5, & Coleman. I was probably the ONLY person wearing seersucker in Albuquerque yesterday. Quite possibly the only one in a bowtie today!

Temps here in the 70s-80s the last few days, but cooler & windy today. Probably getting the edge of Coleman's snowstorm.

Today:





BB olive poplin jacket
BB bow
JAB ecru OCBD
khakis
LE Argyles
Hanover shell LWBs


----------



## mcarthur

i like your attire


----------



## eagle2250

Caesars0331 said:


> Last Saturday...going down to Eastern Market (Detroit).


Been there, done that but, alas, I cannot say that I was dressed nearly as well while doing it! Sir, you are very nicely turned out. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

Gitman Bros pinpoint
LE tie
Mystery-maker for Bells Traditional tropical wool 3/2 sack
BR trou
Coach belt
AE Ridgefield


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Caesars0331

eagle2250 said:


> Been there, done that but, alas, I cannot say that I was dressed nearly as well while doing it! Sir, you are very nicely turned out. :thumbs-up:


Thanks a lot! Being new, the posting of the first pic is quite daunting!


----------



## Coleman

Cards, is that coat the one you wanted to orphan from your linen suit? In any case, it looks great (easily the rival of an orphaned poplin, maybe better).



Patrick06790 said:


>


Perfection!


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


Thank you, uncle.
Cards5 & Patrick, this is why I love summer!


----------



## Pentheos

Caesars0331 said:


> Last Saturday...going down to Eastern Market (Detroit).


Your jacket really hides the bullet-proof vest well.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Cards, is that coat the one you wanted to orphan from your linen suit? In any case, it looks great (easily the rival of an orphaned poplin, maybe better).


Sort of, this one is just a straight orphan in tropical wool that works for me as a sport coat - I'm still considering whether to add darker buttons to suggest "sport coat" a little more, but don't have three larger dark horn in my collection right now (wish it had patch pockets, but what can you do).

The other one I was considering is actually a dark green tropical wool suit that I think is a little too "green" as a suit and I was thinking of using that suit jacket as a sport coat as well (probably going to add off white horn buttons to that one)


----------



## Cardinals5

cecil47 said:


> Thank you, uncle.
> Cards5 & Patrick, this is why I love summer!


Me too. A little warm lecturing in a sport coat, but my students loved the spectators and cotton tie today.


----------



## The Rambler

How about "unimpeachably trad?" [oops, wrong thread].


----------



## jalyon

*First Time!!*

I let the junior class play "Choose Your Own Adventure" with what I should wear today for spring pictures. They picked this (with a little guidance from me).
























-LLB ocbd
-bow tie and PS from Belk sale rack
-PRL belt
-Chaps chinos
-Gold Toe socks
-Sperry A/O (camp sole is the right term, I think?)
-?? blazer. I say blazer b/c of the metal buttons, but won't be offended if I am corrected. Thrifted it last week, and know absolutely nothing about it. I like it, but don't even know if it's in season. For Budd's of Alabama.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
BC polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Palmer_Woodrow

Saturday...


----------



## Trip English

Lookin' like a million damned dollars!


----------



## Trip English

jalyon said:


>


Great first effort! Welcome to the big show.


----------



## The Rambler

PW: now, that's a sack! Great tweed. Super color.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## The Rambler

Jaylon, welcome, and keep posting :icon_smile:. You'll fit right in. AlanC, that outfit gets a lot of bang for the buck(s)!


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick: you're an inspiration to us older guys. Yesterday's Madras outfit was perfect! Made me so envious, I may have to buy one. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rambler said:


> Patrick: you're an inspiration to us older guys. Yesterday's Madras outfit was perfect! Made me so envious, I may have to buy one. Where'd you get it?


That one came from the Tweedy Don Collection - a veritable museum of Ivy clothing housed in a vast, endless, secret subterranean warehouse somewhere underneath the Princeton campus. The password is Bill Bradley's points per game average for his Tiger career.


----------



## Joe Beamish




----------



## The Rambler

JB: love the shoe/sock combo: Trad with a capital T.


----------



## Calvin500

I started demanding compensation of one bow tie for every modeling session. Not bad considering I'm not a very in-high-demand model.


----------



## The Rambler

Calvin: very nice looking bowties on the website: does your wife make straight-cut (or, whatever you call 'em) bowties?


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Calvin: very nice looking bowties on the website: does your wife make straight-cut (or, whatever you call 'em) bowties?


Calvin will answer himself, but allow me to recommend bowties from the Cordial Churchman. I ordered two of the wool ones, one butterfly and one diamond point, during the winter and had them within a week and the quality is outstanding, especially for $26.00 a piece. Patrick and a number of others also wear Cordial Churchman bows.


----------



## The Rambler

*New tie, forum-related trade; wool gab summer suit*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani coat
Borrelli shirt
Levi's 501
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
CC cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## randomdude

Cardinals5 said:


> Calvin will answer himself, but allow me to recommend bowties from the Cordial Churchman. I ordered two of the wool ones, one butterfly and one diamond point, during the winter and had them within a week and the quality is outstanding, especially for $26.00 a piece. Patrick and a number of others also wear Cordial Churchman bows.


I just ordered three for the warmer weather, and have several others from TCC. They are excellent bows and the price is unbeatable.


----------



## Calvin500

The Rambler said:


> Calvin: very nice looking bowties on the website: does your wife make straight-cut (or, whatever you call 'em) bowties?


Rambler,

Yeah, she makes 'em however you'd like them. The only real exception is when she's converted a necktie or when she's run out a certain fabric and only has already-made bows.

Card and Random---thanks much for the kind words. My wife has about the coolest business I could imagine.

Cheers,

Andy


----------



## cecil47

BB poplin jacket
JAB OCBD
LE tie
Olive trou
Argyles
Bass bucks


----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you, Rambler. You look smashing in your summer suit.


----------



## Calvin500

This is why I've been sneezing so violently for the last week.


----------



## AlanC

Ah, pollen in S. Carolina. I remember coming out of my apartment in Columbia and my car being completely covered in pollen to the point that you couldn't identify its actual color.


----------



## jalyon

*Rainy Thursday*









Marmot Precip Jacket
PRL Green/White Uni stripe ocbd
Zara super light sweater
ON khakis
Lacrosse "duck boots"


----------



## AlanC

^Jalyon, you live in Harpersville? I lived in Wilsonville for over four years.


----------



## Cardinals5

Yep, pollen season in SC - everything's covered in green - including the soles of my shoes 




BB shirt, braces , otc
Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
Ben Silver bow (courtesy of trade with The Rambler, Thanks!)
AE PAs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, pollen season in SC - everything's covered in green - including the soles of my shoes
> 
> BB shirt, braces , otc
> Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
> Ben Silver bow (courtesy of trade with The Rambler, Thanks!)
> AE PAs


looking very good


----------



## The Rambler

Crisp, Cards: you look like a Philadelphia Lawyer.


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> looking very good


Thanks, Uncle.



The Rambler said:


> Crisp, Cards: you look like a Philadelphia Lawyer.


Thanks, Rambler - I'll take the lawyer comment as a compliment :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

It was intended as one!


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> It was intended as one!


The bow also has a Southern lawyer thing working in its favor - the gentlemanly father-figure type of lawyer who sits on the bench outside the court house and dispenses wisdom while sipping Coke from a glass bottle - preferably with a straw.


----------



## The Rambler

What, no more Nehi down there?


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Uncle.
> 
> Thanks, Rambler - I'll take the lawyer comment as a compliment :icon_smile_big:


i do not believe that philadelphia lawyers dress as well


----------



## Joe Beamish

It's a shade nippy out there, so I threw on a cotton polo jacket. Errands....


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> i do not believe that philadelphia lawyers dress as well


Probably true, but some do little else.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Joe Beamish said:


> It's a shade nippy out there, so I threw on a cotton polo jacket. Errands....


Substituting the Chucks for boots, this is what I look like almost every day I teach during the late spring. I might consider high-tops now, though.


----------



## The Rambler

*New buttons on old blazer*


----------



## Joe Beamish

I like those khakis, Rambler. What are they?


----------



## Caesars0331

In honor of the Detroit Tigers home opener:

Haspel Seersucker jacket
White linen ps
LE blue ocbd
thrifted brown leather belt
Bills Khakis
J&M White bucs (sockless)
Old english D emblematic tie!


----------



## The Rambler

JB: Bill's M3--half off now at Sierra Trading Post


----------



## Joe Beamish

I've got one pair of M3s (I prefer M1s and tapered M2s) and they don't look tapered on me as they do on you, nor that roomy in the thigh. Just another example of how the same clothes can fit different people differently.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


>


Great choice on the buttons! Could you share your sourcing information? Thanks in advance. Again, a great look for an old friend (Not calling anyone old rather, I'm referring to the jacket!)!


----------



## jalyon

*Casual Friday on a shoestring...*









thrifted PRL seafoam green polo
ebayed no-name buttery soft leather bag
WalMart knockoff aviators
ebayed manual wind Timex with J Crew band


----------



## Caesars0331

jalyon said:


> ebayed manual wind Timex with J Crew band


ditto!!!!


----------



## jalyon

Caesars0331 said:


> ditto!!!!


That is a clearer pic of the exact face. You finish it off much better though. Nice bucks!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, eagle. They are Holland and Sherry, whose blazer button page is well worth googling. These are #408.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
H&M jeans
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada cologne
GP watch


----------



## Caesars0331

jalyon said:


> That is a clearer pic of the exact face. You finish it off much better though. Nice bucks!


Thanks, jalyon!!! One of the best things about us living in the south is the early buck season!!


----------



## cecil47

BB plaid Harrington
Orvis ginghan SS BD
LE Madras ribbon belt
Khakis
Alden Cape Cod pennies


----------



## chinotshirt

camera has been broke so i haven't posted a picture in a while. This is from a month ago when i was in the Adirondack mountains for a weekend with my girlfriend. Yes i was trying to kiss the moose head.

Jcrew plaid button down
Harris Tweed herringbone vest (vintage)
The hillside chambray tie
levis 501
Redwing irish setter boots

This on the other hand was from a few days ago. The water was about 35 degrees but it was like 80 out.
RLP Pink oxford
RLP madras shorts
Sperrys in hand
my usaf watch on jcrew strap


----------



## 64MGB

Lurker for two years....but this one deserves my first post: the khaki's, penny loafers and socks are pure trad perfection!


----------



## R0ME0

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, pollen season in SC - everything's covered in green - including the soles of my shoes
> 
> BB shirt, braces , otc
> Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
> Ben Silver bow (courtesy of trade with The Rambler, Thanks!)
> AE PAs


That's very nice.


----------



## R0ME0

I see a lot of ribbon watch bands, are they appropriate for Spring and Summer only? I wear mine all year round.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

R0ME0 said:


> I see a lot of ribbon watch bands, are they appropriate for Spring and Summer only? I wear mine all year round.


Year round use is recommended.

Jalyon,

It's a NATO band, tuck in that end.

Chinotshirt,

Statute in Full: 
MAINE LAWS - 1821

___________

Chapter V.

An Act against Sodomy and Bestiality.

Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in Legislature assembled, That if any man shall commit the crime against nature ... with a beast, every such offender, being duly convicted thereof in the Supreme Judicial Court, shall be punished by solitary imprisonment, for such term, not exceeding one year, and by confinement afterwards to hard labor for such term, not exceeding ten years, as the Justices of the said Court, before whom the conviction may be shall sentence and order.

...
Just so you know...


----------



## mcarthur

64mgb,
welcome to the forum


----------



## chinotshirt

AdamsSutherland said:


> Year round use is recommended.
> 
> Jalyon,
> 
> It's a NATO band, tuck in that end.
> 
> Chinotshirt,
> 
> Statute in Full:
> MAINE LAWS - 1821
> 
> ___________
> 
> Chapter V.
> 
> An Act against Sodomy and Bestiality.
> 
> Be it enacted by the Senate and House of Representatives in Legislature assembled, That if any man shall commit the crime against nature ... with a beast, every such offender, being duly convicted thereof in the Supreme Judicial Court, shall be punished by solitary imprisonment, for such term, not exceeding one year, and by confinement afterwards to hard labor for such term, not exceeding ten years, as the Justices of the said Court, before whom the conviction may be shall sentence and order.
> 
> ...
> Just so you know...


You aren't going to turn me in are you?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I don't your name so you'll be fine.


----------



## Jovan

chinotshirt: Great beach outfit. Pretty much what I wear, though I don't own any pink OCBDs yet.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Borrelli shirt
Heritage jeans
BJ belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo chukka
Kiton cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Luftvier

Not entirely trad - jacket is darted - but I figured Madras would be allowed anyway.



And catching up:


----------



## Cardinals5

Luftvier said:


> Not entirely trad - jacket is darted - but I figured Madras would be allowed anyway.


Great look - everything works for me, including the blossoms in the background, to make a image evocative of springtime in the city.


----------



## Calvin500

Luftvier said:


> Not entirely trad - jacket is darted - but I figured Madras would be allowed anyway.
> 
> And catching up:


Wow. Awesome.


----------



## Caesars0331

Killer jacket, Luftvier!!


----------



## Trip English

Getting back in the swing of things.


----------



## Luftvier

Cardinals5 said:


> Great look - everything works for me, including the blossoms in the background, to make a image evocative of springtime in the city.





Calvin500 said:


> Wow. Awesome.





Caesars0331 said:


> Killer jacket, Luftvier!!


Thanks guys! These are two of the looks I've submitted for Esquire's BDRM contest.


----------



## Trip English

Luftvier said:


> Thanks guys! These are two of the looks I've submitted for Esquire's BDRM contest.


BDRM contest, eh? You're looking dapper to be sure, but I'm not sure you've really got a chance. You see, there's this guy they call KitonBrioni...

:icon_smile:


----------



## Bermuda

\
A night at the symphony:

Harvard "Veritas" tie
LL Bean red wrinkle resistant oxford
Stafford hopsack blazer
Nautica wool flannel glen plaid trousers
Bostonian cordovan penny loafers


----------



## R0ME0

Luftvier said:


> Not entirely trad - jacket is darted - but I figured Madras would be allowed anyway.
> 
> And catching up:


That's very stylish. You sir look like a J.Crew model.


----------



## Pentheos

Bermuda said:


> A night at the symphony:
> 
> Harvard "Veritas" tie
> LL Bean red wrinkle resistant oxford
> Stafford hopsack blazer
> Nautica wool flannel glen plaid trousers
> Bostonian cordovan penny loafers


I think you mean a nightmare at the symphony. UNBUTTON the bottom button on your jacket.


----------



## Bermuda

sorry but I was better dressed than 80% of the guys there


----------



## Coleman

Trip English said:


> Getting back in the swing of things.


This is great, Trip. Kudos.


----------



## Trip English

It's one of the most Correct outfits in a while.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

trip-
are the two latest jackets madras?


----------



## Trip English

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> trip-
> are the two latest jackets madras?


Today's in madras. Yesterday's is just really thin cotton.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I like the look, more subdued, kudos.


----------



## UgaVII's Trad

Trip English said:


> Today's in madras. Yesterday's is just really thin cotton.


who's the maker of today's jacket?


----------



## Trip English

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I like the look, more subdued, kudos.


Thanks. I have a really loud pair of GTH madras pants, but those are broken out in tandem with the lamp-shade hat.


----------



## Trip English

UgaVII's Trad said:


> who's the maker of today's jacket?


Uncle Ralph.


----------



## Caesars0331

*Masters Sunday*

Pretty simple:

Straw from Henry the Hatter
LE Blue OCBD
Belt grabbed from the exchange
Haspel Seersucker pants
White Bucks
Timex on a JCrew band


----------



## mjo_1

^ I like it!

From another moot court round:










Brooks 1818 suit
LE PP shirt
Press tie
AE for LE Macneils

From today...Wish i had taken a pic:

Brooks OCBD, white
Press Madras bow
Press blazer
Press ribbon belt
Khakis
Dirty bucks

Best,

Michael


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Lufty, Trip, Caesars, and Mjo,

All nice looks.

Bermuda,

Bottom button. Come on, buddy, surely you know better than that by now. :teacha:
Pants are a taddd long, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
Cartier belt
Armani socks
Brioni balmorals
Gucci cologne
Concord watch


----------



## jalyon

Trip English said:


>


Really glad I saw this picture. It made me remember I has seen a belt buckle like that before, so I dug around in some boxes and found my grandad's silver engine-turned buckle. It has just been sitting around, but after a quick scan of some past threads I'll def start looking for a strap for it now. And to think I almost told my mom to get rid of it!


----------



## Trip English

jalyon said:


> Really glad I saw this picture. It made me remember I has seen a belt buckle like that before, so I dug around in some boxes and found my grandad's silver engine-turned buckle. It has just been sitting around, but after a quick scan of some past threads I'll def start looking for a strap for it now. And to think I almost told my mom to get rid of it!


I get most of mine from Beltmaster. Their prices are very low. Just stay away from anything burgundy. Just like shoes it has a plasticy sheen to it. The other leathers are just fine.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*On a loosely related note...*

https://img176.imageshack.us/i/loserengineturnedbuckle.jpg/

If monograms aren't your style...


----------



## Trip English

AdamsSutherland said:


> If monograms aren't your style...


Sweet.


----------



## Wildblue

I really like that hat!!!




Straw from Henry the Hatter


----------



## Caesars0331

Wildblue said:


> I really like that hat!!!


Thanks!

If you, or anyone on the forum for that matter, ever make it into Detroit or southeast michigan, Henry the Hatter on Broadway is a must see!!


----------



## Cardinals5

While taking pics this morning of my outfit I dropped and broke my camera  So no WAYW pictures of me until I can get a new one - time for an upgrade anyway.


Southwick 3/2 brownish with orange and blue pinstripe sack suit
light blue with white pindots tie
BB ecru pinpoint bd
Coach burgundy belt
Hanover burgundy shell lwbs
black socks with brown and light blue little squares


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> While taking pics this morning of my outfit I dropped and broke my camera  So no WAYW pictures of me until I can get a new one - time for an upgrade anyway.
> 
> Southwick 3/2 brownish with orange and blue pinstripe sack suit
> light blue with white pindots tie
> BB ecru pinpoint bd
> Coach burgundy belt
> Hanover burgundy shell lwbs
> black socks with brown and light blue little squares


nephew,
bathroom are bad places for cell phones and cameras. sorry to hear about your misfortune


----------



## YoungClayB

My tradliest offering to date. I had quite a battle with this tie trying to get a FIH to look right, but the material of the tie was really throwing me off...finally settled on a pratt :/

I should also point out that this is the first time I have worn my thirfted blazer...also first time for a non-white ps



Ok...I went back to battle with the tie and ended up with this...its about an inch or two below my belt buckle, but its the best I could do.


----------



## G Charles Blue

*Do the opposite . . .*

^

I've had a few ties like that, never look just right . . . then one day I decided to tie the tie "mirrored" . . . so if you keep the tail on the left, move it so that it is on the right or vice-versa . . . voila, it worked!

May or may not work for you.


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> While taking pics this morning of my outfit I dropped and broke my camera  So no WAYW pictures of me until I can get a new one - time for an upgrade anyway.


Crumbs!


----------



## Trip English

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/loserengineturnedbuckle.jpg/
> 
> If monograms aren't your style...


Adam, what type of pants are those?


----------



## The Rambler

AS: love it :icon_smile_big:: now that's what I call dressing GTH!


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> While taking pics this morning of my outfit I dropped and broke my camera  So no WAYW pictures of me until I can get a new one - time for an upgrade anyway.


This is no good, no good at all.

Good luck in the search for a new camera.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I have no idea. That isn't me. However, this picture really has inspired a future purchase.


----------



## Coleman

^I'd consider it a waste of a good buckle. Why insult yourself? It seems a bit angsty. 

I'd be more behind actually putting on the buckle Go to Hell or G.T.H. or some such thing.


----------



## YoungClayB

Coleman said:


> ^I'd consider it a waste if a good buckle. Why insult yourself? It seems a bit angsty.
> 
> I'd be more behind actually putting on the buckle Go to Hell or G.T.H. or some such thing.


I cant be positive, but I am pretty sure that the buckle is a reference to a song that was release by the artist Beck circa 1993


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> ^I'd consider it a waste if a good buckle. Why insult yourself? It seems a bit angsty.
> 
> I'd be more behind actually putting on the buckle Go to Hell or G.T.H. or some such thing.


I'm thinking of doing one engraved with "BROKE"

(-;


----------



## The Rambler

Way to go, Cards. Until you get a new camera, we're going to be forced to compare your outfits to kitonbrioni's :devil:


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman: thats a BB bd? Beautiful roll on the lapels.


----------



## CMDC

Corbin 3/2 houndstooth sack (courtesy of crs on the exchange)
BB blue ocbd
Rooster repp
LE khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> Coleman: thats a BB bd? Beautiful roll on the lapels.


It is, but I wouldn't say the collar roll is very representative today. I don't force my collar rolls, and they do have off days every now and again. Also, the pink is a bit washed out in those pics (since I know you are looking into these things).


----------



## The Rambler

I was referring to the roll on the blazer lapels.


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC: beautiful tweed, perfect tie for it.


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> I was referring to the roll on the blazer lapels.


Oh, I knew that (and thank you for the compliment).

I mention the collar roll and the pink of the BB OCBD only because I know you are in the market for pink OCBDs, and you had expressed concern over those details.


----------



## The Rambler

Yes, thanks, I got one and like it!


----------



## Dragoon

My new ebayed Brooks Brothers jacket. I actually only wore it long enough to take the picture, it's a little rumpled from shipping.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Coleman: Looking good, sir. (As are the others on the thread!) Coleman, you are truly the king of the cuffs. Those are some heavy-duty cuffs!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Yeah, Coleman, looking good. Is that a solid burgundy surcingle belt from Leatherman? I'm guessing based on recent threads. Also, what buttons do you have on that blazer? Finally, I have a small army of those same socks -- very durable from J. Crew!


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> bathroom are bad places for cell phones and cameras. sorry to hear about your misfortune





Coleman said:


> This is no good, no good at all.
> Good luck in the search for a new camera.


Thanks for your condolences, gents. Just call me Butterfingers :icon_smile_wink: At least it's an opportunity to upgrade so my future pics should be better.



The Rambler said:


> Way to go, Cards. Until you get a new camera, we're going to be forced to compare your outfits to kitonbrioni's :devil:


I'll lose that battle :crazy: Actually, in the early history of this thread most posters just described their outfits without posting any pics. I think Patrick, A. Squire, and Brownshoe were some of the first consistent posters of pics, but my memory could be faulty.


----------



## Cardinals5

Have to agree - great roll on the lapels and love the patch pockets :aportnoy:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Trip English said:


> I'm thinking of doing one engraved with "BROKE"
> 
> (-;


The inspiration wasn't from the words "loser", but rather the concept of having something sarcastic and risible, in the right context, engraved in a space normally reserved for initials.

Trip,

You get it.


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> Yes, thanks, I got one and like it!


Nice, congrats!



Sir Cingle said:


> Coleman: Looking good, sir. (As are the others on the thread!) Coleman, you are truly the king of the cuffs. Those are some heavy-duty cuffs!





Joe Beamish said:


> Yeah, Coleman, looking good. Is that a solid burgundy surcingle belt from Leatherman? I'm guessing based on recent threads. Also, what buttons do you have on that blazer? Finally, I have a small army of those same socks -- very durable from J. Crew!





Cardinals5 said:


> Have to agree - great roll on the lapels and love the patch pockets :aportnoy:


Thanks, fellows.

The belt is Leatherman. The buttons are brown horn (I think), stolen from another jacket. The socks are indeed J. Crew.

In regard to the lapel roll, this coat and one or two others I have were pressed into true threes by my dry cleaner. I'm starting to think this might be desirable as the roll that comes along naturally from only buttoning the middle button looks much more soft and natural compared to a coat pressed to the middle button.



AdamsSutherland said:


> The inspiration wasn't from the words "loser", but rather the concept of having something sarcastic and risible, in the right context, engraved in a space normally reserved for initials.
> 
> Trip,
> 
> You get it.


I got it, I just prefer to say GTH to others, not myself (no matter how sarcastic).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni slip-ons
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## jamz

BB 2 button gray sack, newer cheaper style outlet 346
J Crew shirt
Tumi tie
AE Park Aves (dark brown)
White pocket square, for the first time


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip English said:


> I'm thinking of doing one engraved with "BROKE"
> 
> (-;


brilliant, pissed off I didn't think of it.


----------



## Trip English

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> brilliant, pissed off I didn't think of it.


My inspiration actually came from a Mercedes I see here in Greenwich which, if you've never visited, has more Ferraris per capita than Monaco. It's a pretty new E class and has vanity plates that read "Poor Us."


----------



## Bermuda

Yes I do agree that the pants are too long....however I buttoned both buttons because I was cold


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman, lapel roll is an interesting subject, possibly deserving of it's own thread. I wish I understood the mysteries of pressing lapels (I'm sure some here do, and there's probably 50 threads on it, but I'm weak on research). When I got one of my old 3/2s back from the cleaners with the lapel rolling to the bottom button I'd take it to my genius repair tailor Tony, who would dissappear into the back, and come back with it perfect, and it would stay that way. Then, a year later, when it came back from the cleaners' with the same problem, the cleaner would say "that's the way it comes off the machine" . Now I tell them to try to roll it an inch or so above the middle (or top) button, it comes out better. (Also changed cleaners).


----------



## Coleman

^If there is anyone who I suspect would willingly experiment with pressing different lapel rolls, it would be Cards (he's a bit of a mad scientist when it comes to Trad it seems :icon_smile_big.

The only mention I've read here of 3/2s being pressed in any other way than a hard press to the middle button is those complaining their coats were pressed to a hard 3 (a complaint I too have made). Some folks have gone as far as suggesting the coat is ruined at that point (which of course is silly; they can be re-pressed). But like I said, over time, the 3/2 hard pressed to a 3 develops into a more beautiful 3/2 IMO (I'm finding that it only takes a month or two of bi-weekly wear).


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Coleman is right, I've pressed different rolls into different coats before. Some were experiments while most were to fix a coat incorrectly pressed. A combination of steam, specially made "clamps" (usually trouser clamps), a hair dryer, and some kind of cylindrical object (usually a cardboard paper towel cut and then taped to a smaller circumference) can produce a very nice lapel roll with a little practice.

The padding in the lapel and, I'm not sure of the proper name, angle at which the chest canvas is cut will usually influence how much a lapel can be rolled in different ways. At least to my eye - and apparently others - the most beautiful roll is when the lapel is rolled so that the vestigal button hole is roughly perpendicular to the chest rather than flat (see pic).

BB #1 in 1963


----------



## The Rambler

Trad clothes get better with time; fashion items get worse. How's that for an aphorism?


----------



## The Rambler

Cards: so pretty much to halfway between top and middle, I agree. I hope you'll post a video of your lapel-pressing laboratory:icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> At least to my eye - and apparently others - the most beautiful roll is when the lapel is rolled so that the vestigal button hole is roughly perpendicular to the chest rather than flat.


It's not just you. The look of the 3rd button rolling gently open as opposed to laying flat (like a 2 button), is a highly sought after look both in and out of the Trad canon. Most notably in Italian tailoring. I used to have a few Borrelli jackets and they all had 3 buttons rolled to 2. The shoulders were also very soft. I think this is why I've had such an easy transition to trad. The fit is a little more generous, but the contours are very similar to Neapolitan tailoring.


----------



## Trip English

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/loserengineturnedbuckle.jpg/


Well I did it. I couldn't resist. I just ordered an engine turned buckle that says BROKE. I'll post when it comes!


----------



## The Rambler

Trip, I think its the same roll for 2 or 3/2 button. Face it, sir, that 3d button is an unfunctional totem, at best an attenuation of the top button on a proper, conservative 3 button, meant to emphasize the cutting edge, "relaxed" style of natural shoulder jackets. I await your reply :icon_smile_big:.And a photo of your belt buckle.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Trip, I think its the same roll for 2 or 3/2 button. Face it, sir, that 3d button is an unfunctional totem, at best an attenuation of the top button on a proper, conservative 3 button, meant to emphasize the cutting edge, "relaxed" style of natural shoulder jackets. I await your reply :icon_smile_big:.And a photo of your belt buckle.


Not so dear Rambler. Not so. While the top button might not be buttoned, there is a distinct difference in shape between a 3/2 roll and a lapel that rolls directly to 2 and does not pass go. The latter does _not_ collect $200. If the 3/2 roll was executed without actually adding the 3rd button it would look as though a mistake had been made (just like the 3/2 roll looks like a mistake when it's pressed over too flatly).

I think I have about a week's wait on the buckle, but I promise it will be displayed proudly.


----------



## The Rambler

Well, I quite disagree, but enjoy the peccadillos on this forum:icon_headagainstwal anyway!


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Well, I quite disagree, but enjoy the peccadillos on this forum:icon_headagainstwal anyway!


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Trip English said:


> :icon_smile_big:


I was waiting for someone to post a xkcd comic.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Speaking as one who's in it mainly for laughs, this forum is the best!


----------



## cecil47

Awesome BB seersucker 3/2 sack from the thrift exchange
LE Hyde Park OCBD
BB bow
Khakis
AE pennies


----------



## Trip English

It's true. The level of enjoyment and camaraderie is really high here. I participate in a forum for work and it's absolutely hellishly aggressive. 

We're cool as cucumbers here.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Coleman is right, I've pressed different rolls into different coats before. Some were experiments while most were to fix a coat incorrectly pressed. A combination of steam, specially made "clamps" (usually trouser clamps), a hair dryer, and some kind of cylindrical object (usually a cardboard paper towel cut and then taped to a smaller circumference) can produce a very nice lapel roll with a little practice.
> 
> The padding in the lapel and, I'm not sure of the proper name, angle at which the chest canvas is cut will usually influence how much a lapel can be rolled in different ways. At least to my eye - and apparently others - the most beautiful roll is when the lapel is rolled so that the vestigal button hole is roughly perpendicular to the chest rather than flat (see pic).
> 
> BB #1 in 1963


I propose a Cards's Pressing Corner as a supplement to the sewing corner. :icon_smile_big:

LOL, I really had no idea you'd actually done this, but I knew it'd be up your alley. In fact, I was hoping if you hadn't such discussion would prompt you to. You are in fact too cool for school. We can't even think of experiments you haven't done.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> I propose a Cards's Pressing Corner as a supplement to the sewing corner. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> LOL, I really had no idea you'd actually done this, but I knew it'd be up your alley. In fact, I was hoping if you hadn't such discussion would prompt you to. You are in fact too cool for school. We can't even think of experiments you haven't done.


You also have to admire the MacGyveresque way he does it!


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> You also have to admire the MacGyveresque way he does it!


With blow torch, head of lettuce, pair of tongs, and a piece of sheet metal I can turn

This

Into this


----------



## The Rambler

Ahh --a two button guy if there ever was one!


----------



## Trip English

Soften the shoulders a little
Add a bow tie and some specs
a 3/2 roll 
a pocket square
and a relevant topic...


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Trip,

I'm genuinely excited for your purchase. Well done.


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker for Jack Runnion (local clothier) 3/2 darted burgundy sport coat with white buttons
BB light blue pinpoint bd
green ducks emblematic
LE dress chinos
burgundy Coach belt
burgundy AE Walden pennies


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Soften the shoulders a little
> Add a bow tie and some specs
> a 3/2 roll
> a pocket square
> and a relevant topic...


Joe Beamish has a Persian Doppleganger!!


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> With blow torch, head of lettuce, pair of tongs, and a piece of sheet metal I can turn
> 
> This
> 
> Into this


How soon can you be on the plane? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Coleman

Superb, cecil!


----------



## Coleman

*Sorry, eagle, pennies with tweed again.*


----------



## TradMichael

YoungClayB said:


> I cant be positive, but I am pretty sure that the buckle is a reference to a song that was release by the artist Beck circa 1993


I thought it was a nostalgic reference to Sub Pop circa 1991.


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding combo, Coleman: the argyles pull it together amazingly well, and make a potentally dull combination interesting.


----------



## Pentheos

Trip English said:


> Soften the shoulders a little
> Add a bow tie and some specs
> a 3/2 roll
> a pocket square
> and a relevant topic...


Nice job! This is even more skillfully done than that Iranian rocket photoshop from last year.


----------



## jalyon

*Just a touch of GTH Tuesday*

















JAB pinpoint shirt
Target rooster emblematic tie
TH pants with homemade cuffs
not black belt (brown, misrepresented by the shadows)
suede bucks


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Good job! I especially like the tie.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
7 jeans
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
JV cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Luftvier

Return of the iGent bathroom shot:


----------



## The Rambler

Sir, I salute you! Jeeves does, too.


----------



## jalyon

Nice luftvier!

I often see off-kilter tie bars on the forum. Is that by design (if so, why) or is that just the bar migrating on its own through normal movement during the day?


----------



## Luftvier

jalyon said:


> Nice luftvier!
> 
> I often see off-kilter tie bars on the forum. Is that by design (if so, why) or is that just the bar migrating on its own through normal movement during the day?


Yes, intentional. Like all things jaunty, it should be worn at an angle.


----------



## The Rambler

Jaylon: things like that don't just happen.


----------



## P Hudson

*Too much flash!*

J Press 3/2 (?) tweed, slightly darker than in photo
BB blue uni stripe ocbd
old thrifted tie
British tan chinos
BB argyles
AE Hanover
Timex on Central

Cuff on trousers is just over 1.25 inches, which I prefer because it is never too short or too long--whatever prevailing fashion dictates. The long cuff looks, imo, great but as trends change can look absurd. I'm in this for the long haul.


----------



## Cowtown

Well done Luftvier.


----------



## The Rambler

PH: coat sleeves need a press where let down (sorry, I hope this forum isn't turning me into a b**ch): otherwise, an excellent casual outfit. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## cecil47

Thanks Coleman!





BB poplin suit
JAB OCBD
LE tie
Florsheim Imperial shell PTBs


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Luftvier said:


> Return of the iGent bathroom shot:


I like the high collar stance of the shirt. Can I ask what brand shirt this is? Thanks.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Jalyon,

Tuck that thing in.


----------



## jalyon

AdamsSutherland said:


> Jalyon,
> 
> Tuck that thing in.


*Showing my whippersnapperishness*
Why?


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> PH: coat sleeves need a press where let down (sorry, I hope this forum isn't turning me into a b**ch): otherwise, an excellent casual outfit. :icon_smile_big:


Thanks for the comment. I think the excessive lighting amplifies what is a barely visible line, but I'll look into it anyway. I've worn the jacket a couple times and never noticed it, even though it is incredibly obvious in the pic.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> :icon_smile_big:





ZachGranstrom said:


> I was waiting for someone to post a xkcd comic.:icon_smile_big:


The fact that there are fellow XKCD nerds here makes this forum all the more cool. 



Trip English said:


> Soften the shoulders a little
> Add a bow tie and some specs
> a 3/2 roll
> a pocket square
> and a relevant topic...


I love it! I wonder if someone could photoshop actual "trad" items onto him and make it look convincing.



jalyon said:


> *Showing my whippersnapperishness*
> Why?


I think he's referring to all the belt slack coming out one side. More importantly, why are you not wearing a coat with a tie? :teacha:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## sgnt13




----------



## mcarthur

sgnt13 said:


>


welcome to the forum


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna socks
BJ belt
DP boots
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## sgnt13

thanks for the warm welcome...i've been meaning to post for a little while, so i will make up for it now...
from a few months ago:








palm sunday:








easter day:


----------



## The Rambler

sgnt: Welcome to a Philly guy! Nice pix, snappy bow tie, looks great. Coats maybe a bit short, you could wear something 1-1 1/2" longer. Try a long, see if you like it.


----------



## Horse1200s

*First Post*

Go easy on me! This in my first post, although I've been lurking for a while, but I hope this is trad enough for you guys!

Thrifted Vintage Lands End Jacket
Thrifted Vintage Tie with flying ducks
White Paul Frederick OCBD
Olive Chinos

Thanks guys! P.S. I hope the pictures work!


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome, Horse: nice. You can put a proper cuff on your slacks, and not need to shorten them any more than that.


----------



## Horse1200s

Yeah, I saw they were a little long. They didn't seem like they hung that long in real life, but I guess pictures don't lie.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I am referring solely to that extraneous piece of fabric protruding like a mutant limb from your NATO watchband.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Horse1200s said:


> They didn't seem like they hung that long in real life, but I guess pictures don't lie.


One of the most valuable tools on this forum!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Vintage Haspel 3/2 sack pincord suit (natural shoulders)
BB white pinpoint bd
Henry Grethel "Viceroy Madras" tie
light tan Coach belt
Vintage Hanover white bucks


----------



## CMDC

One of my best recent thrift finds:

Huntington 3/2 sack poplin navy suit
BB pinpoint forward collar shirt
JPress tie
AE Grayson


----------



## jalyon

AdamsSutherland said:


> I am referring solely to that extraneous piece of fabric protruding like a mutant limb from your NATO watchband.


I knew, that's twice you've called me on it. To be motivated to change I need to be educated as to _why _it's incorrect. Either you don't think it looks good (it's just *off*) or there is a reason behind it (don't wear that repp tie b/c you didn't attend the school represented by the stripes etc).

I wouldn't tell one of my basketball players to stop shooting free throws a certain way without explaining to them why their current technique is less than ideal and then teaching them the proper way I want it done. If I make a mistake, tell me, it won't hurt my feelings :icon_smile:. Just tell me why it's wrong and how to fix it. I'm here to learn like everyone else.


----------



## Max875

Jalyon,

If you are interested, I have included a link for NATO watch strap "how to" instructions below:



Best regards,

Max875


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> One of my best recent thrift finds:
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack poplin navy suit
> BB pinpoint forward collar shirt
> JPress tie
> AE Grayson


good looking attire


----------



## AdamsSutherland

I meant to take a picture yesterday but I just didn't get the chance:
Press White OCBD w/ flap pocket
VV Seersucker shorts
Rugby belt w/ engine turned buckle
Timex on green and white "Dartmouth" NATO band from Press/Smartturnout
Brown AOs


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC: love the patch pockets; it has a hooked center vent?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
GP watch


----------



## Trip English

I got the buckle. I'm still in the process of moving so it's been too busy to keep up with my meta-photojournalism, but it came out great and I'll post a pic tomorrow!


----------



## Pentheos

Dinner in a swanky, members-only club in SF:

J Press tan cavalry twill suit [from forum member]
J Press burgundy braces [from forum member]
BB white pinpoint BD
BB #1 (yellow and blue on burgundy)
BB argyles (burdundy and gray on blue)
AE shell cordovan Bradleys [from forum member]

(sorry, no pics)


----------



## cecil47

Thursday:




BB 3/2 sack
LE pinpoint BD
Hilfiger tie
Khakis
Florsheim Imperial LWBs

Yesterday:






LE shirt
Ribbon belt from Preppy Princess
Khakis
Florsheim Outdoorsmans


----------



## Cardinals5

Some required smoozing today.

Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
PRL spread collar shirt (no horsey or chest pocket)
BB maroon tie with sky blue dots
Mystery-maker Made in England maroon and navy braces
BB charcoal otc
Alden shell full strap loafers


----------



## Schorsch

BB 346 Madras (orange bits not coming through)
thrifted belt
Bill's M2 (needs tailored, but M3s don't work for me)
LLBean Camp Mocs

Sprezz points: asymmetric sleeve roll, no ironing, dusty mocs


----------



## Pentheos

Schorsch said:


> Sprezz points: asymmetric sleeve roll, no ironing, dusty mocs


Please, no.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## R0ME0

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img176.imageshack.us/i/loserengineturnedbuckle.jpg/
> 
> If monograms aren't your style...


Nice!


----------



## R0ME0

Well done. i like it.


----------



## Schorsch

Pentheos said:


> Please, no.


 I'm afraid so, yes. All points obtained naturally, only evident to me after taking the pictures. Don't you have a swanky, members-only club to go to?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni slip-ons
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Trip English

Here it is:










A little wear and tear on it and I'll be in business!


----------



## The Rambler

Trip: awesome!

mmmm: great colors, beautiful hat!


----------



## Calvin500

Dang, Coleman. Great look there.

Awesome, Trip.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle Mac,

I see you upgraded your phone. The new camera in it will make your shell collection look even better, I'm sure.

Jalyon,

A gift. I assure you I spent no more than 3 minutes on this.

https://img19.imageshack.us/i/natosteps.jpg/

Here's some details from last Tuesday's outfit.
https://img64.imageshack.us/i/tuesdayz.jpg/


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

*Clearing the blockage*

Still in the process of moving, but a few pics for the archives...


----------



## Untilted

Brownshoe: marvelous look.

Trip english: great belt buckle! and that blazer looks quite sharp on you.


----------



## Untilted

Coleman, that navy blazer is lovely. can you reveal where it is from?

same with the tweed herringbone jacket.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM tie
Gucci pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed Cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Schorsch said:


> BB 346 Madras (orange bits not coming through)
> thrifted belt
> Bill's M2 (needs tailored, but M3s don't work for me)
> LLBean Camp Mocs
> 
> Sprezz points: asymmetric sleeve roll, no ironing, dusty mocs


I like this.

Untilted: Welcome back?

Trip: buckle looks great!

Coleman: You always have great watches, but this last one is particularly cool, details?


----------



## Galt

Trip, who makes that belt buckle?


----------



## Trip English

Galt said:


> Trip, who makes that belt buckle?


I had it custom made. Your local silversmith can probably replicate it with the initials or short word of your choice


----------



## Coleman

Thanks for the compliments, all.

Untilted

The blazer's from a (now defunct?) brand out of Greenville, SC called Andover. The tweed's a Southwick.

TBS

That watch is the most affordable and easily attainable watch I own (which isn't to say anything bad about it; it's also the one I wear the most). https://www.amazon.com/Timex-Expedi...r_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=watches&qid=1271642579&sr=8-2


----------



## Coleman

Schorsch said:


>





Trip English said:


>


Very nice, fellows.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Pentheos

Schorsch said:


> I'm afraid so, yes. All points obtained naturally, only evident to me after taking the pictures. Don't you have a swanky, members-only club to go to?


Nice try.


----------



## Trip English

Uncle Mac, that's a great shirt/jacket combo.


----------



## R0ME0

Trip English said:


> Still in the process of moving, but a few pics for the archives...


Very nice! I really like the belt buckle.


----------



## Caesars0331

Trying something new: Light sport coats.

Not sure how/if I like this look....Feedback?

Jacket fits much better than it looks here, however.



BB coat from forum
Khaki/light tan striped OCBD
LE Navy chinos
Sebago classics


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Uncle Mac, that's a great shirt/jacket combo.


thank you and i will pass your compiment to my valet


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Caesars0331 said:


> Trying something new: Light sport coats.
> 
> Not sure how/if I like this look....Feedback?
> 
> Jacket fits much better than it looks here, however.
> 
> BB coat from forum
> Khaki/light tan striped OCBD
> LE Navy chinos
> Sebago classics


Light jackets can be challenging.

I'd probably go with a blue shirt or tattersal on the white.


----------



## Trip English

Caesars0331 said:


> Trying something new: Light sport coats.
> 
> Not sure how/if I like this look....Feedback?
> 
> Jacket fits much better than it looks here, however.
> 
> BB coat from forum
> Khaki/light tan striped OCBD
> LE Navy chinos
> Sebago classics


I agree with WouldaShoulda. I'd go darker on the shirt to balance the pants or lighter on the pants to balance the shirt. The fit also doesn't look that bad in the pic.


----------



## Caesars0331

Thanks guys.

Next time this jacket works into the rotation, I will definitely give those suggestions a run. 

(I better quality photo will follow next time, as well)

C


----------



## Got Shell?

Trip English said:


> Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little wear and tear on it and I'll be in business!


Trip FTW!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Got Shell? said:


> Trip FTW!


HAHAHA. You said FTW. :icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
7 jeans
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman: natty!


----------



## Cardinals5

The bucks are lookin' good, C. I see a few scuffs :icon_smile: I've only had one chance to wear mine so far.


----------



## P Hudson

*home all day*

De-shouldered cord jacket
BB steely blue ocbd (2nd pic more accurate)
Sekonda on Central
Crew Reds
Sperry suede


----------



## The Rambler

ph: super - how do the slacks go down in Sydney?


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> ph: super - how do the slacks go down in Sydney?


Don't know. I'm afraid to wear them out of the house.

Seriously, I've worn them a few times but am extremely self-conscious. I live in the trendiest, artiest and gayest part of Sydney, so I figure if men can wear dresses and other way-out gear, I can get away with the reds every now and then. It sure doesn't fit the "uniform" of my community though.


----------



## Coleman

^If you approach most people with honesty, confidence, and respect, they will generally treat you well despite your clothing.

My wife and I attended a birthday party for one of her coworkers just last weekend where most of the attendees were gay men. We all treated each other like human beings and all had fun and enjoyed the company. I was referred to once as the-guy-that-knows-how-to-dress (I think due to my being the only person in khakis, not jeans) and received many compliments on my G9 (a jacket often labeled an old man jacket by fashionable folk).


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> Coleman: natty!


Thanks, TR.



Cardinals5 said:


> The bucks are lookin' good, C. I see a few scuffs :icon_smile: I've only had one chance to wear mine so far.


They are getting quite scuffed. They scuff in a way I didn't expect (a lot of light brown scuffs, I was expecting ugly dark and black scuffs). I wish the photo was more representative. You need to break those bad boys out, Cards. This is my fourth or fifth outing.


----------



## P Hudson

Coleman said:


> ^If you approach most people with honesty, confidence, and respect, they will generally treat you well despite your clothing.


I don't intend to approach anybody. I just want to walk down the street without people shouting things at me.


----------



## jalyon

*From Saturday*









RL super-lightweight pinpoint
BR modern fit pants
Ebayed embroidered surcingle belt from Bermuda (pics of the design at a later date)
_Cornus florida_


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A very successful pink shirt application!!


----------



## Coleman

P Hudson said:


> I don't intend to approach anybody. I just want to walk down the street without people shouting things at me.


Well I certainly didn't mean literally and physically approaching people. I meant the figurative approach one takes toward people through one's attitude.



WouldaShoulda said:


> A very successful pink shirt application!!


Thanks!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Patrick06790

Pocket square by CMDC


----------



## andcounting

P Hudson said:


> I don't intend to approach anybody. I just want to walk down the street without people shouting things at me.


The substance of the yells are the funniest part.


----------



## andcounting

jalyon said:


> RL super-lightweight pinpoint
> BR modern fit pants
> Ebayed embroidered surcingle belt from Bermuda (pics of the design at a later date)
> _Cornus florida_


A fellow horticulturists? _Cornus floreeda_ (as they say outside of Florida) has some nice duds.


----------



## The Rambler

*Semiretired Majer wool gab suit*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
RL cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Coleman

I even found today's rig boring. Also, I'm not wearing the same pair of socks as yesterday, just a duplicate pair.


----------



## Coleman

Patrick06790 said:


>


Very nice, Patrick. I love the textures and colors.



The Rambler said:


>


This is great, TR. I dig the patch pockets and your bow especially.


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


>


Sporting my personal favorite S&B belt (other than the UTexas pattern during football season, of course).


----------



## Cardinals5

The classics are never boring, C.



The Rambler said:


>


Salute to the Majer!



mcarthur said:


>


Very nice windowpane jacket, Uncle and glad to see you're posting outfits again.

I finally purchased a new camera so I should be back in action tomorrow.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> The classics are never boring, C.
> 
> Salute to the Majer!
> 
> Very nice windowpane jacket, Uncle and glad to see you're posting outfits again.
> 
> I finally purchased a new camera so I should be back in action tomorrow.


thank you! congratulations on the new camera


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Sporting my personal favorite S&B belt (other than the UTexas pattern during football season, of course).


nephew,
you have good taste


----------



## HistoryDoc

Patrick06790 said:


> Pocket square by CMDC


That is a great weave on that blazer.


----------



## The Rambler

what HD said; and I love the patch breast pocket /ps.


----------



## Cardinals5

First day with the new camera and, not surprisingly, crappy pictures. I'll improve :icon_smile_wink:

Press 3/2 sack blazer
vintage BB ocbd (from 32r'n'r)
Rivetz wool challis
Berle dress chinos
Trafalgar pebble-grained belt
Bostonian Crown Windsor ptbs


----------



## Coleman

^That's a great rig with which to come back to WAYW as a pictured poster, Cards.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


>


Great!!!

This makes me reconsider putting my monogrammed gold buttons on my new (well, from the exchange) blazer.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> ^That's a great rig with which to come back to WAYW as a pictured poster, Cards.


Ehh, I think it's pretty boring. I'm always at a quandry in the spring and fall over what to wear - too hot for tweeds and too cool for linen/seersucker. Trousers are especially a problem for me since I don't have too many pairs of gabs and try not to wear Bills too often for work.


----------



## Coleman

LOL, maybe that's why I like it then, looks like something my boring ol' mind would put together :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Cardinals5

It's definitely the "trad uniform", but you know me - I like to push the envelope a bit more :icon_smile_wink:. In either case, school is out soon and then I'll be "casual" for much of the summer.


----------



## The Rambler

Cards: particular compliments on the tie bar, the socks, and particularly those Bostonians! How about that company for one of your little histories? I have only one pair and love 'em: and they're such a good value (or were once).


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur: outstanding soft-looking fedora! (or whatever you call that style).


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Great!!!
> 
> This makes me reconsider putting my monogrammed gold buttons on my new (well, from the exchange) blazer.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> mcarthur: outstanding soft-looking fedora! (or whatever you call that style).


thank you! it is fedora and soon it is time to change to straw


----------



## The Rambler

*Cavalry twill blue blazer*


----------



## Cardinals5

Is that the dark green Hilton? It almost comes of as black in the picture on my monitor and I was just about to admit that you make a black sport coat look great.



The Rambler said:


>


Good stuff as usual, Rambler. Do you mind revealing the maker of that handsome jacket? I was sitting next to a colleague today who was wearing a 3/2 sack blazer with surgeon's cuffs and I was awfully tempted to ask where he purchased it. It looks like you have almost the same jacket, but you've changed the buttons.


----------



## The Rambler

Why, thanks, Cards, I don't mind in the least, it's a favorite; but it was made by my brilliant local tailor, John Capelli: one of the few benefits of living in Megalopolis, instead of the lovely place where you live , is an abundance of old world tailors who will make you a garment from scratch for no more than a best quality otr stuff. For less, in fact. The buttons, and maybe the fabric, are Holland and Sherry, whose blazer button page is well worth the google.


----------



## The Rambler

Really fabulous jacket!


----------



## Trip English

Coleman & Cards: I can only refer to what you have going on as "the sweet spot." I feel like posters like me can have streaks and good days, but I bet you could post daily in perpetuity and hit the mark over & over & over. Great work.

Also, and Coleman I know that you've remarked on this specifically, even when you feel that you're starting to repeat _keep going_. Even if there's nothing specific in the material, I find myself being impressed and inspired as much by the consistency as by any individual detail.

Uncle Mac: I'm really glad to see you posting on a regular basis and I especially enjoy the color combinations and the hats. Being subtle with color is a big issue for me. I'm either all bland or GTH. You inspire me to step up my game in this department.

I'd really like to invest in a hat, but I feel like it's a major sartorial commitment. I.e. you don't just have a hat that you wear sometimes. You're a hat guy or you're not. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my gut. All I know is that I probably try on more hats in store than any other single item of clothing!

(full disclosure, I'm knee-deep in the 3rd G&T so factor that in...)


----------



## The Rambler

Trip: in this day and age (last 50 years when I think of it, since JFK) if you wear a hat some of the time, you're considered a hat guy. You, of all people, should try it - and post pictures, of course.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Trip English said:


> ]


https://img121.imageshack.us/i/250x250harrycrane.jpg/

You're much slimmer but this photo reminded me of Crane.

Then I had to find Crane in a hat and bow, but I did.


----------



## Caesars0331

I am not nearly as sharply dressed as most of you guys, but I do enjoy wearing a hat.

I have a straw for the spring/summer and a few wools for the winter.

Admittedly, it took a few wearings to get comfortable, but now I really enjoy it. Not even to speak of the functionality.....

Interestingly, my hat is what typically receives more compliments than anything else, from both men and women, alike. 

Lastly, buying a hat, to me, is like picking out new eye glasses. It takes awhile, and only *that one* will suffice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Lorenzini shirt
PDC cords
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
DV cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


> Is that the dark green Hilton? It almost comes of as black in the picture on my monitor and I was just about to admit that you make a black sport coat look great.


It is. A coworker also complimented me on my "black jacket", so I'm thinking the shirt and tie must be bringing out the black in it.



The Rambler said:


> Really fabulous jacket!


Thanks.



Trip English said:


> I can only refer to what you have going on as "the sweet spot." I feel like posters like me can have streaks and good days, but I bet you could post daily in perpetuity and hit the mark over & over & over. Great work.
> 
> Also, and Coleman I know that you've remarked on this specifically, even when you feel that you're starting to repeat _keep going_. Even if there's nothing specific in the material, I find myself being impressed and inspired as much by the consistency as by any individual detail.
> 
> (full disclosure, I'm knee-deep in the 3rd G&T so factor that in...)


Thanks, Trip.

If anything, I can show that one need not have an extensive wardrobe to dress well (a lament that causes some to feel they should give up before they begin).

(Oh, lordy, I wish I were on my third G&T.)


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Coleman & Cards: I can only refer to what you have going on as "the sweet spot." I feel like posters like me can have streaks and good days, but I bet you could post daily in perpetuity and hit the mark over & over & over. Great work.
> 
> Also, and Coleman I know that you've remarked on this specifically, even when you feel that you're starting to repeat _keep going_. Even if there's nothing specific in the material, I find myself being impressed and inspired as much by the consistency as by any individual detail.
> 
> Uncle Mac: I'm really glad to see you posting on a regular basis and I especially enjoy the color combinations and the hats. Being subtle with color is a big issue for me. I'm either all bland or GTH. You inspire me to step up my game in this department.
> 
> I'd really like to invest in a hat, but I feel like it's a major sartorial commitment. I.e. you don't just have a hat that you wear sometimes. You're a hat guy or you're not. Maybe I'm wrong, but that's my gut. All I know is that I probably try on more hats in store than any other single item of clothing!
> 
> (full disclosure, I'm knee-deep in the 3rd G&T so factor that in...)


nephew,
thank you
if you wear a bow tie on greenwich avenue you could definitely be comfortable wearing a fedora. to be totally transparent, i could be the age of your grandfather. walking from grand central to tiffany's, three finger brown would not utilize all his fingers to count the number of federas he would see on his walk.
the best hat maker in this country is graham thompson at optimo hat co in chicago


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur--I've heard that before, must try. I'm partial to Worth and Worth in nyc, but those hats are imported.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> mcarthur--I've heard that before, must try. I'm partial to Worth and Worth in nyc, but those hats are imported.


if you are considering borsalino, you would only buy the hats made in italy and not the hats made in us. substantial different in quality


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## P Hudson

*Waning days of summer*

It is still warm enough to wear clothes like this, but not for much longer. In a few weeks I'll be reaching for the flannels and sweaters, even during the day.

RLP, untucked--very daring for me
Nautica shorts
LE boaters--slightly browner than in the pic
Timex on Central


----------



## Coleman

AlanC said:


>


Very often the tie-less and coat-less posts seem to get over-shadowed in WAYW. Not this one. This is great, Alan.



Brownshoe said:


>


Classic with a capital C!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/250x250harrycrane.jpg/
> 
> You're much slimmer but this photo reminded me of Crane.
> 
> Then I had to find Crane in a hat and bow, but I did.


AS: great post


----------



## chiamdream

Navy blazers are being done right in this thread. Nice duds, everyone.

Pretty casual today - the weather did that Chicago thing where it dipped back into the 30s all of a sudden. Trying to get comfortable with these navy chinos, which are not only an unusual color for me but also a fuller cut than I usually wear. The missus said it all worked together, so I'm running with it:


----------



## Jovan

Is that the "JFK" sweater you got a couple months ago? It looks nice and beefy.


AdamsSutherland said:


> https://img121.imageshack.us/i/250x250harrycrane.jpg/
> 
> You're much slimmer but this photo reminded me of Crane.
> 
> Then I had to find Crane in a hat and bow, but I did.


Totally! But he has the sense to wear _long_ sleeved shirts and not let his wife dress him. (And, hopefully, not cheat on her.)


----------



## The Rambler

chaim: that shetland could be the tradliest sweater I've ever seen. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Ron_A

AlanC, great casual look. What kind of khakis are those?


----------



## Joe Beamish

This kind of picture reminds me of why I like clothes. Sometimes I forget.

What BB tie is that? Vintage or current? Please just give it to me.



Brownshoe said:


>


----------



## Coleman

*an attempt at preserving my Spring-like optimism in spite of a snow storm*


----------



## Coleman

chiamdream said:


>


This is a very nice casual rig, chiamdream. The sweater, socks, and blucher mocs make great companions.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Everyone's looking very natty. Nicely done, gentlemen. 

Chiam: Who makes that sweater?


----------



## chiamdream

The Rambler said:


> chaim: that shetland could be the tradliest sweater I've ever seen. :icon_smile_big:





Coleman said:


> This is a very nice casual rig, chiamdream. The sweater, socks, and blucher mocs make great companions.


Thanks kindly. I just discovered a seam that's already splitting on these pants (on the second wear), so back to Ralph Lauren they go.



Sir Cingle said:


> Chiam: Who makes that sweater?


The sweater is actually just the basic cotton crewneck from LL Bean - in light of The Rambler's comment, I can see how it looks like wool in that picture. I have only good things to say about it - well worth the $30 or so.


----------



## chiamdream

You always do a great job matching shirts to ties. Well done.


----------



## AlanC

Ron_A said:


> AlanC, great casual look. What kind of khakis are those?


Thanks. They're Brooks Brothers.


----------



## The Rambler

oops :icon_pale: looked like a thick mellow shetland to me: anyway, looks geat.


----------



## Caesars0331

Getting home from a day in Knoxville.





BB sack blazer
BB OCBD
BB Pink Gingham PS
LE Khakis
Bucks
HH Straw


----------



## Brownshoe

So many great looks lately. Recent pages make an iron-clad case for the blue blazer.

Thanks, Joe--that tie is actually from J Crew from last year--they had some nice, narrow numbers in classic patterns. Seems to compare well in quality to the usual suspects.


----------



## AlanC

^Looking sharp. Good job with the hat.



Coleman said:


> Very often the tie-less and coat-less posts seem to get over-shadowed in WAYW. Not this one. This is great, Alan.


One more comment on that ensemble. The shirt, khakis and bucs are all thrifted, so maybe $15 total in those. The socks are PRL from Marshall's ($5?) and the belt is J Crew clearance ($5?). We're looking at under $30 for everything I'm wearing there, probably under $25.


----------



## The Rambler

Brownshoe: new here, I was at first a little underwhelmed by your recent pics, but now I'll go with 'beautifully understated.'


----------



## Cardinals5

Lots of casual for me today


In the morning
Gitman Bros. shirt
Bills 
AE loafers


In the afternoon
Gant shirt
BB 3/2 sack poplin
J Crew chinos
Alden full strap


----------



## Caesars0331

AlanC said:


> ^Looking sharp. Good job with the hat.


Thanks a lot, Alan.



> One more comment on that ensemble. The shirt, khakis and bucs are all thrifted, so maybe $15 total in those. The socks are PRL from Marshall's ($5?) and the belt is J Crew clearance ($5?). We're looking at under $30 for everything I'm wearing there, probably under $25.


Great scores!



Cardinals5 said:


> In the afternoon
> Gant shirt
> BB 3/2 sack poplin
> J Crew chinos
> Alden full strap


Nice look, Cardinal! Based on your pic, I now have inspiration for another shirt, similar to yours, to try out with my light tan sport coat. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Brownshoe said:


> So many great looks lately. Recent pages make an iron-clad case for the blue blazer.
> 
> Thanks, Joe--that tie is actually from J Crew from last year--they had some nice, narrow numbers in classic patterns. Seems to compare well in quality to the usual suspects.


I take it you're not mailing it to me. Fine.

Recent pages do not make a case for the blue blazer; they argue for suits. But that's just my mood talking. Insert smily face


----------



## Coleman

chiamdream said:


> You always do a great job matching shirts to ties. Well done.


Thank you.

Very nice look, Caesars. I'm not a hat guy, but I'm always a bit envious of you hat guys.



AlanC said:


> One more comment on that ensemble. The shirt, khakis and bucs are all thrifted, so maybe $15 total in those. The socks are PRL from Marshall's ($5?) and the belt is J Crew clearance ($5?). We're looking at under $30 for everything I'm wearing there, probably under $25.


That is quite the ensemble for 25 bones.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

Caesars pulls off the hat marvelously and blazer fits perfectly


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Getting home from a day in Knoxville.
> 
> BB sack blazer
> BB OCBD
> BB Pink Gingham PS
> LE Khakis
> Bucks
> HH Straw


looking good from head to feet


----------



## Brownshoe

Sorry, Joe gonna hang on to that one.

Thank you, Rambler..."underwhelmed" is a perfectly appropriate response!


----------



## Orgetorix

Love these loafers. What are they, Coleman?


----------



## Caesars0331

Coleman said:


> Very nice look, Caesars. I'm not a hat guy, but I'm always a bit envious of you hat guys.


Thanks Coleman!



mcarthur said:


> looking good from head to feet


Uncle, if I may call you uncle, thank you very much!!



Joe Beamish said:


> Caesars pulls off the hat marvelously and blazer fits perfectly


Thanks Joe! The blazer was a great purchase from the trad exchange.


----------



## hbs midwest

Brownshoe said:


>


Totally classic--brings back fond memories of early-80s work in downtown Milwaukee law firms...Bravissimo!

Enjoy the upcoming weekend!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## mcarthur

hbs midwest said:


> Totally classic--brings back fond memories of early-80s work in downtown Milwaukee law firms...Bravissimo!
> 
> Enjoy the upcoming weekend!:icon_smile:
> 
> hbs


nephew,
have a good weekend


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick 2B tan/ecru 3 patch pocket seersucker
BB pinpoint bd
vintage BB makers tie
BB linen trousers
tan wool surcingle
Hanover white bucks


----------



## Caesars0331

Cardinal, great look today. Love the jacket and bucks!!

One of my favorite benefits of living in the south: Seersucker and white bucks from easter on out!


----------



## Coleman

This is perfect, Cards!


----------



## Caesars0331

Im not sure about this jacket..thrifted for $.99, so worth a shot. Its wool and made in the USA, no other tags.
Same khakis from yesterday.
LE OCBD
Pride of England tie (the emblems are hunting dogs)
Sebago Loafers
(Decided to throw in a white linen PS, after all)


----------



## R0ME0

Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 2B tan/ecru 3 patch pocket seersucker
> BB pinpoint bd
> vintage BB makers tie
> BB linen trousers
> tan wool surcingle
> Hanover white bucks


Very nice, well done.


----------



## R0ME0

Now, that's trad! I like the blue blazer, pink shirt, and olive tie. Looks very nice.


----------



## R0ME0

The Rambler said:


>


I like that! Cool cambo!


----------



## The Rambler

Great looks, as usual, men. Cards, that seersucker is beautifully rumpled!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 2B tan/ecru 3 patch pocket seersucker
> BB pinpoint bd
> vintage BB makers tie
> BB linen trousers
> tan wool surcingle
> Hanover white bucks


i like the look


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## chiamdream

I like it. As much as I like blue OCBDs, I kind of choke when it comes to matching a tie and jacket to them. Your post and Coleman's last post have made me realize I need some green ties.

Very nice jackets, Cardinal and Uncle Mac.

I may have overdone it with the silver today - please let me know, I can take it.
























I must confess to having strayed from the Method somewhat - no matter how much I brushed, I wasn't having any luck restoring the luster to my two-month old LHS, so I broke out the wax. I did, of course, keep in mind the sage advice to use a light hand with the stuff, and I'm happy with the result.

Finally got around to ordering a proper strap for my eBayed Tiffany buckle - due to ordering troubles with beltmaster.com and belts.com, I went with the $64 cordovan calf strap from Trafalgar. Time will tell, but I was very impressed upon receiving it - a close enough match to #8 for me and very nicely polished.

As is the buckle, after a little elbow grease:


----------



## The Rambler

A polished look!


----------



## Cardinals5

Caesars0331 said:


> Cardinal, great look today. Love the jacket and bucks!!
> 
> One of my favorite benefits of living in the south: Seersucker and white bucks from easter on out!


Thank you, you're absolutely right about the seersucker and bucks :icon_smile_wink:



Coleman said:


> This is perfect, Cards!





R0ME0 said:


> Very nice, well done.


Thanks fellas.



The Rambler said:


> Great looks, as usual, men. Cards, that seersucker is beautifully rumpled!


Wait until the end of the day :icon_smile_big: I'll be a happily rumpled mess with the linen pants and the seersucker jacket, but it's Friday and hot 



mcarthur said:


> i like the look


Thank you, Uncle. I like your windowpane as well - very sharp.



chiamdream said:


> Very nice jackets, Cardinal


Thank you. Your outfit is great today as well and I can't fathom how you feel hesitant at all about the matching (the tie really pops) or whether you're wearing too much silver. I love the fish hook tie bar and the buckle.


----------



## Coleman

Orgetorix said:


> Love these loafers. What are they, Coleman?


Unfortunately they are a relic. Vintage made in the U.S. Cole Haans, they are most definitely my finest shoes (although, I should note, it's a very short list with no Aldens or AEs to be found).



R0ME0 said:


> Now, that's trad! I like the blue blazer, pink shirt, and olive tie. Looks very nice.


Thanks, ROMEO.


----------



## Coleman

chiamdream said:


>


To my eye, both of these rigs are perfect in their own way.

Cards, chiam, Caesars, you all make me look like a slob today (I know, I know, you can't make me look any other way than I actually do).


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Im not sure about this jacket..thrifted for $.99, so worth a shot. Its wool and made in the USA, no other tags.
> Same khakis from yesterday.
> LE OCBD
> Pride of England tie (the emblems are hunting dogs)
> Sebago Loafers
> (Decided to throw in a white linen PS, after all)


what happen to the straw?


----------



## mcarthur

c-dream and card,
thank you


----------



## Galt

Coleman, who makes your loafers? Are they C&J Harvard's?


----------



## Coleman

Today's are just beater Bass Gilmans.


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> what happen to the straw?


:icon_smile_big:

Uncle, I figured since I was only going to be outside today for a few minutes that I should just leave it at home.

This weekend is another story, however, since my wife and I usually sit outside the bulk of the day. Plus the outdoor coffee shops on Sunday...

BTW, great hat and jacket today!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Borrelli shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Varvatos pant
DeVecchi belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle, you planted the bug...

G&Ts to welcome the weekend.

Cheers all.


----------



## The Rambler

Cheers!(with v&t) Nice brim.


----------



## Coleman

Cheers from the future, gents (I'm thinking a rye and soda highball but haven't decided for sure yet).


----------



## absy

Hello guys,
my name is Richard (no, not the legendary wasp 101!), I'm new over here and my mother tongue is not english so I'd be pleased if you forgive my language mistakes...I'm 22, and actually a "rookie" in my style. I'd like to show you two outfits I was wearing this week, around a pink shirt with french cuffs and flat front khaki pants,and have your advices, opinions etc...to improve, because I have a lot of respect and admirations for all of you (I kept reading AAAC since several weeks now). So, open fire ;-)
Pictures are bad quality, took with my phone, for the first try here^^. 
On the left: vintage navy wool blazer 2 buttons, V-neck red merinos vest, regimental tie blue red and pink, pink shirt w/ french cuffs,red silk handkerchief, flat front khakis, small "cubic" gold cufflinks 
On the right: vintage blue-grey with maroon lines houndstooth sportcoat, v-neck cachmere middle-grey sweater,pink shirt w/ french cuffs, burgundy-purple tie, white linen handkerchief, flat front khakis, big silver flat-square cufflinks.
So?


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome - first post on this thread takes guts, balls, what's the French word? I think both outfits are superb, but particularly the one on the right: presuming you're not just here for _kudos_, which are well-deserved, I prefer the nice loose four in hand tie knot on the left.


----------



## Caesars0331

The Rambler said:


> Cheers!(with v&t) Nice brim.


Thanks!



Coleman said:


> Cheers from the future, gents (I'm thinking a rye and soda highball but haven't decided for sure yet).


Both drinks^ are good choices.

Best,

C


----------



## absy

well, thank you first,^^


> first post on this thread takes guts, balls, what's the French word?


then let's translate by "courage" or "audace", much better for sensible ears around.

About tie knots, I always have a hard time choosing with some "sprezzatura-four in hand-slightly aside" and something bigger, more formal ( I used to wear patent leather oxford, or other overdressed details in casual attires a pair of years ago, so sometimes this habit comes back )


----------



## Wildblue

What a great hat!


----------



## Wildblue

And here as well... the hat suits you very well, worn well with confidence.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 2B tan/ecru 3 patch pocket seersucker
> BB pinpoint bd
> vintage BB makers tie
> BB linen trousers
> tan wool surcingle
> Hanover white bucks


The best you've ever posted.
I _really_ like this one.
fit is fantastic
I'm always overly anxious about being too monchromatic, but you throw caution to the wind, go all beige and end up looking great.


----------



## Jovan

absy: Welcome to the forum! I am originally from Quebec myself.


----------



## absy

jovan: that's nice! How long have you been there? do you miss this place?

Guys, I bought a cricket sweater in a thrift store, want to pull it off tomorow with a black distressed lightweight coton 3 steel-buttons sportcoat with no padding, white chino trousers and black leather driving mocs sockless but I don't know if a black shirt or a white one is better
-white seems trad, remind me euro 80's tennis player, but I have seen black worn on a promotional picture of the soap "gossip girl" (that's kind of ridiculous I know) and said to myself "that's an interesting color match with the collar lines, and maybe more dynamic looking"-, so what do you think about?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Pentheos

absy said:


> Guys, I bought a cricket sweater in a thrift store, want to pull it off tomorow with a black distressed lightweight coton 3 steel-buttons sportcoat with no padding, white chino trousers and black leather driving mocs sockless...


I think I recall seeing _exactly_ this outfit in Take Ivy.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> The best you've ever posted.
> I _really_ like this one.
> fit is fantastic
> I'm always overly anxious about being too monchromatic, but you throw caution to the wind, go all beige and end up looking great.


Thanks, TBS - that's heady praise. Everything will be a letdown from here :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy

A rainy weekend here in WI:

North Face Venture parka
LE striped polo
LE khakis
Bean mocs










Brian


----------



## absy

Pentheos said:


> I think I recall seeing _exactly_ this outfit in Take Ivy.


That give me confidence in my flair ^^. I'd like to find somedays an examplar of this famous book, must be something like an inspiration bible! (no offense to christians here)
Can I request a picture in PM, if you can and are ok to share of course?


----------



## C. Sharp

You can preorder Take Ivy https://www.amazon.com/Take-Ivy-Shosuke-Ishizu/dp/1576875504

quote=absy;1092308]That give me confidence in my flair ^^. I'd like to find somedays an examplar of this famous book, must be something like an inspiration bible! (no offense to christians here)[/quote]


----------



## Cowtown

Cardinals5 said:


> Southwick 2B tan/ecru 3 patch pocket seersucker
> BB pinpoint bd
> vintage BB makers tie
> BB linen trousers
> tan wool surcingle
> Hanover white bucks


Fantastic effort. I picked up a tan seersucker suit from Press and was looking for ideas to wear the jacket separately and you have provided some great ideas.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Macintosh
Brioni shirt
HM jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos bluchers
VW cologne
GP watch


----------



## The Rambler

absy said:


> jovan: that's nice! How long have you been there? do you miss this place?
> 
> Guys, I bought a cricket sweater in a thrift store, want to pull it off tomorow with a black distressed lightweight coton 3 steel-buttons sportcoat with no padding, white chino trousers and black leather driving mocs sockless but I don't know if a black shirt or a white one is better
> -white seems trad, remind me euro 80's tennis player, but I have seen black worn on a promotional picture of the soap "gossip girl" (that's kind of ridiculous I know) and said to myself "that's an interesting color match with the collar lines, and maybe more dynamic looking"-, so what do you think about?


Go for it--and post pictures.


----------



## randomdude

Great tie - source?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. And the fish hook Tie Bar is also quite wonderful!


----------



## P Hudson

Saturday: bon voyage party for daughter who's going to the US for 6 months.
Red uni stripe ocbd
RLP summer chinos
Pantharella socks
penny loafers
tattoo of pirate skull on forearm: not trad, gone by Sunday



Sunday:
Southwick sack
Eagle ocbd
Timex on Central
RLP navy chinos
AE Stockbridge (socks are more orange than they appear: imo a good match for the shoes).


----------



## Caesars0331

^^ Great jacket!


----------



## Caesars0331

Since the weather was nice (~75*) today, I figured I'd do something that felt a little "southern". My wife, son and myself went to brunch and walked down to the coffee shop afterward. All said, it was a great Sunday.



HH straw (time to change the band...)
El cheapo Chambray jacket
BB white OCBD
LE khakis
AE Bel Air
BB PS
Bow tie from Kohls or Belk or someplace like that.


----------



## The Rambler

like the outfit, C, but the bow does look a little belkish.


----------



## mcarthur

nice looking attire from head to feet


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Pentheos

You must not have gotten the memo, but smoking is bad for you—deadly, in fact. If you have a wife and son, those are two great reasons to quit. Besides, if you check out early, who is going to wear those awesome shoes?


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Cardinals5

Caesars0331 said:


> Since the weather was nice (~75*) today, I figured I'd do something that felt a little "southern". My wife, son and myself went to brunch and walked down to the coffee shop afterward. All said, it was a great Sunday.
> 
> HH straw (time to change the band...)
> El cheapo Chambray jacket
> BB white OCBD
> LE khakis
> AE Bel Air
> BB PS
> Bow tie from Kohls or Belk or someplace like that.


Great look on a Southern Sunday!

Southwick 2B darted
vintage BB ocbd
LE silk knit (nod to Coleman)
J Crew cotton trousers
AE Thor


----------



## absy

Caesars0331 said:


> Since the weather was nice (~75*) today, I figured I'd do something that felt a little "southern". My wife, son and myself went to brunch and walked down to the coffee shop afterward. All said, it was a great Sunday.
> 
> HH straw (time to change the band...)
> El cheapo Chambray jacket
> BB white OCBD
> LE khakis
> AE Bel Air
> BB PS
> Bow tie from Kohls or Belk or someplace like that.


very nice, everything's right in place ^^


----------



## Coleman

AlanC said:


>


Great look, Alan. Love the club collar.

I do love those knits. The vintage BB looks great with it.


----------



## mcarthur

Nephews
good looking attire


----------



## Caesars0331

Thanks for the comments, gents.

Uncle, looking sharp. By now I am aware of your legendary shoe collection, but could you speak briefly on your great collection of hats, as well?

Alan, awesome look. Love the hat!!

Card, great jacket, tie and shoes. A triumph!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

All great looks: hey, where's the emoticons?


----------



## Caesars0331

Thrifty Monday




Today it seems everything is thrifted or bought cheap.

BB sack blazer from the exchange
BB white OCBD
Pride of England tie
Unmarked grey trousers that fit great
AE Sanfords that I ebayed for $12

Hope your week starts off well....


----------



## chiamdream

randomdude said:


> Great tie - source?


Thanks! It's an old B. Altman that I picked up off the thrift exchange. The tie bar was eBayed; it doesn't have any markings other than "STERLING."

AlanC, got to be one of my favorite looks of yours. Everything works, especially the club collar.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Caesars0331 said:


> Unmarked grey trousers that fit great


I like your look but the pants are just a tad too long.


----------



## Caesars0331

Thanks. Yeah, it looks that way in that pic. I think what happened is that they fell down from my waist....I am moving from a 36 to a now 35/34 and it seems I am always adjusting my trousers back into position. I think there may be enough material to cuff these, as well.


----------



## The Rambler

*Rain day; Mac-style photo to show hat*


----------



## Caesars0331

^^ Nice!!

Great hat. Care to share the brand?


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, C. The hat is from Worth and Worth (who are worth a google), and is called either Madison or Madison Ave. Made for them by Cervo, an Italian co., or appellation This is my second one--first wore out in less than 10 years because of my abusive habit of doffing it by pinching the crown.


----------



## kitonbrioni

April 25, 2010
Brioni suit
Lorenzini shirt
Ferragamo tie
NM pocket-square
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni balmorals
CC cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

April 26, 2010
Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Burberry jeans
Trafalgar belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


i like it


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents.
> 
> Uncle, looking sharp. By now I am aware of your legendary shoe collection, but could you speak briefly on your great collection of hats, as well?
> 
> Alan, awesome look. Love the hat!!
> 
> Card, great jacket, tie and shoes. A triumph!


thank you. most of my hats were made by graham thompson of optimo hat co. imho, graham is the best hat maker. my nephew alan has a different opinion but i will let him make his own thoughts on this matter. graham works can be seen at his website optimo hat.com
to be totally transparent, i have no financial interest in optimo hat company


----------



## mcarthur

you are looking good


----------



## Got Shell?

mcarthur said:


> you are looking good


I concur. Pink and khaki = great combo.


----------



## Pentheos

It's rare for me to post pictures of my ugly mug, but here I am in Raybans, and LLB polo, and a Tilley Endurables hat (a brand which doesn't get much love on the forum, though some of their items should):


----------



## mcarthur

^^looking very relaxed


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Rambler said:


>


 The hat really does pull the whole look together well. I also like the ticket pocket on the jacket. Overall, good job.


----------



## P Hudson

Cricketeer Gray herringbone
LE OCBD blue uni stripe
Pendelton Fair Isle vest
Chinos
LL Bean Heavy Duty Blucher moc

Hands in pocket to pull back jacket. Otherwise jacket covers vest almost entirely.


----------



## eagle2250

Pentheos said:


> It's rare for me to post pictures of my ugly mug, but here I am in Raybans, and LLB polo, and a Tilley Endurables hat (a brand which doesn't get much love on the forum, though some of their items should):


From a fellow Tilley hat fan, you are looking good...great hat! Looks like an Lt 5 model?


----------



## The Rambler

Penthos: Love the Raybans, American design at its best. Outfit very appealing to me because of the contrast btween coolness (rays) and dorkiness (Tilley).


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Coleman

mcarthur said:


> you are looking good





Got Shell? said:


> I concur. Pink and khaki = great combo.


Thanks, gents.


----------



## Coleman

*A Coleman First: The University Stripe OCBD*


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Great, what are the loafers?

I have the same, well everything (Press tie?) except the loafers which I'm always looking for and rarely finding to my satisfaction.


----------



## Coleman

Those're Bass Gilmans. 

The tie's Daniel Cremieux, bought before I discovered the forum. It's a double-knit (at least an older gentleman at my work refers to them as such), much more substantial than Press's (J. Crew's, LE's) single-knits (at least the two I own), and one can't see through any of the knit (this isn't to say I prefer them, just to characterize them).


----------



## Joe Beamish

Good info on the tie, thanks. I'll have to inspect my Press tie when I get home, but it's the same color and width. It's a favorite even though I usually go for narrow knits. 

I'm sold on the Gilmans just based on your picture. (As long as they come in wides. -- EDIT: Which I see they do on Zappos)


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I like your style. Good Job!


----------



## The Rambler

I'll award an A+ for the shades, sans case, in the patch pocket.


----------



## Coleman

Joe Beamish said:


> Good info on the tie, thanks. I'll have to inspect my Press tie when I get home, but it's the same color and width. It's a favorite even though I usually go for narrow knits.
> 
> I'm sold on the Gilmans just based on your picture. (As long as they come in wides. -- EDIT: Which I see they do on Zappos)


My Press knits are very narrow (like 2") and were eBayed, so it's possible they've switched to wider and thicker knits. I'm interesed to hear what you find.

I love my Gilmans, so I hope you do too. I haven't noticed the extreme stretching others experience. Mine are very near the same size and shape with which they came out of the box (with once or twice weekly---usually twice---use since I got them last Fall/Winter). The only thing that is kind of off-putting is that the leather soles are not actually leather but are instead imitation. Once the edges come in contact with water (or maybe it was salt during the winter), the edge-dressing becomes all crusty. All-in-all, I think they are great for what they are.


----------



## Joe Beamish

https://www.jpressonline.com/neckwear_solid_detail.php?ix=2

It's around 3" wide, or very close (mine is not in front of me to measure)


----------



## Coleman

Yeah, those appear to be double-knits. That really does look identical to my tie. If it is from Italy (almost all the knits seem to be these days), I'd be willing to bet they are from the same distributor. 

I think my Press knits were made in England. Now I have to investigate.


----------



## Master-Classter

randomdude said:


>


 +1, that's a really nice tie clip! where's it from?



Caesars0331 said:


> Since the weather was nice (~75*) today, I figured I'd do something that felt a little "southern". My wife, son and myself went to brunch and walked down to the coffee shop afterward. All said, it was a great Sunday.


 *Caesars0331 *- anyone ever tell you you look like Ben Affleck?



AlanC said:


>


 While I'm all for only a little break, I find if the leg opening is rather large combined with no break my pants tend to swash around a lot, do you find that happens?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
NM shirt
theory pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## EJS

Caesars0331 said:


> Since the weather was nice (~75*) today, I figured I'd do something that felt a little "southern". My wife, son and myself went to brunch and walked down to the coffee shop afterward. All said, it was a great Sunday.
> 
> HH straw (time to change the band...)
> El cheapo Chambray jacket
> BB white OCBD
> LE khakis
> AE Bel Air
> BB PS
> Bow tie from Kohls or Belk or someplace like that.


I really like this look. I can't decide which I like best - the hat, the tie or the shoes. Makes me start thinking of how I can pull this type of a look off up here in Michigan.

I wish I was more of a hat person - or, rather, I wish I knew enough about hats to know what kind would suit me.


----------



## P Hudson

BB navy sack
BB PPBD red uni stripe
BB argyles
wingtips


----------



## Calvin500

*Finally getting around to uploading.*


----------



## Taken Aback

You dress better than I for bed. That, or you have discovered a new way to remove a non-iron finish.


----------



## mualphapiper

Calvin500 said:


>


I like the looks, and the user pic. Can I assume you are a Calvinist?


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


> thank you. most of my hats were made by graham thompson of optimo hat co. imho, graham is the best hat maker. my nephew alan has a different opinion but i will let him make his own thoughts on this matter. graham works can be seen at his website optimo hat.com
> to be totally transparent, i have no financial interest in optimo hat company


I need to pick up a summer hat.


----------



## Reds & Tops

Very nice Coleman


----------



## Reds & Tops

mcarthur said:


>


Looking sharp & comfortable, Uncle. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## TMMKC

Well done, Uncle. New phone?


----------



## PeterSawatzky

I will definitely be stealing this look come summertime.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> Well done, Uncle. New phone?


thank you. it is a new phone because i was taking pictures of my grandchildren at the water edge and a wave hit me and i dropped the phone into the pacific ocean. phone and salt water do not mix well


----------



## Calvin500

mualphapiper said:


> I like the looks, and the user pic. Can I assume you are a Calvinist?


Maulphapiper: Thanks for the compliment. Indeed, I am. Though that's not Calvin in the avatar.


----------



## Calvin500

PeterSawatzky said:


> I will definitely be stealing this look come summertime.


Peter--

Sorry you can't see the SS trousers better. The head-to-toe picture I took didn't exactly flatter me.


----------



## Caesars0331

Great looks, all!!^^^



Master-Classter said:


> *Caesars0331 *- anyone ever tell you you look like Ben Affleck?


lol, yes....but now my wife just shakes her head when I dress up on Sunday!!!



EJS said:


> I really like this look. I can't decide which I like best - the hat, the tie or the shoes. Makes me start thinking of how I can pull this type of a look off up here in Michigan.
> 
> I wish I was more of a hat person - or, rather, I wish I knew enough about hats to know what kind would suit me.


Thanks! I am from Michigan, originally. It would be much more difficult for me to feel comfortable doing it in Michigan, although I still do, and have recently....Re: hats...Go down to Henry the Hatter on Broadway and let them help you. Wearing hats is great once you get over that initial first few wearings...

Brisk morning in Tennessee:


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> thank you. most of my hats were made by graham thompson of optimo hat co. imho, graham is the best hat maker. my nephew alan has a different opinion but i will let him make his own thoughts on this matter. graham works can be seen at his website optimo hat.com
> to be totally transparent, i have no financial interest in optimo hat company


Thanks for the reply!! They sure do make some great looking hats. You wear your collection well, imo.

Perhaps I'll shoot you a pm when I decide to make my next hat purchase?...


----------



## Cardinals5

Everyone's been looking good lately - keep it up! Good to see Calvin500 posting some pics again.





Standard stuff today
BB 3/2 hopsack with 3 patch pockets
vintage (made in Costa Rica) LE pinpoint uni-stripe (very light interlining, but points too short. Decent roll without a tie, but none with one)
vintage BB tie
Bills M2 poplin
Trafalgar belt
AE Stockbridge


----------



## Joe Beamish

Do you guys actually wear those blazers, brass buttons and bright khakis to the office? I mean, they look really sharp. But is it business gear?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
Oxxford shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Ferragamo bluchers
Armani socks
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


> Do you guys actually wear those blazers, brass buttons and bright khakis to the office? I mean, they look really sharp. But is it business gear?


That might be directed at me  I'm lucky in that since I teach on a college campus I can wear whatever I want and there are no negative job-related repercusions. The students like that I "dress up" (their words) and I'm known as the "snappiest" dresser on campus (not sure that's a good thing, but what can you do?) I'm also somewhat "safe" in that a number of fellow faculty members still regularly wear a tie (three in my department) and many of the men still wear a jacket of some kind. The male student body, especially the frat guys, turn out in PRL, bow ties, blazers, chinos, and Sperrys on a regular occasion and many of the women wear dresses to class. Granted, my institution is fairly "traditional", but my attire really doesn't stand out too much - a blazer and chinos is about the most boring thing I could wear to class.


----------



## The Rambler

Calvin500 said:


> Maulphapiper: Thanks for the compliment. Indeed, I am. Though that's not Calvin in the avatar.


I think he's referring to the bed o' nails :icon_smile_big: who is it in the avatar?


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> That might be directed at me  I'm lucky in that since I teach on a college campus I can wear whatever I want and there are no negative job-related repercusions. The students like that I "dress up" (their words) and I'm known as the "snappiest" dresser on campus (not sure that's a good thing, but what can you do?) I'm also somewhat "safe" in that a number of fellow faculty members still regularly wear a tie (three in my department) and many of the men still wear a jacket of some kind. The male student body, especially the frat guys, turn out in PRL, bow ties, blazers, chinos, and Sperrys on a regular occasion and many of the women wear dresses to class. Granted, my institution is fairly "traditional", but my attire really doesn't stand out too much - a blazer and chinos is about the most boring thing I could wear to class.


I'm glad that you take your mission as an educator seriously. Years after your arcane courses have been forgotten by your students, the tradly pattern you always (including today, perfectly) adhere to will be affecting some of them :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Cardinals -- Great answer, thanks. No, that was directed at lots of us. Me, I work typically in a fully corporate world. I want to "get away" with as much tradly attire as possible, but it's not always easy. I'm wondering how other guys do it -- if they really are doing it in a comparable environment. I don't think they are, quite.


----------



## P Hudson

Old shawl cardigan (Gant, early 80s)
LE blue unistripe ocbd
British tan khakis


----------



## The Rambler

jb: if you can't get away with a blue blazer, you can't get away with much :icon_smile_big:!


----------



## Caesars0331

P Hudson said:


> Old shawl cardigan (Gant, early 80s)
> LE blue unistripe ocbd
> British tan khakis


Great sweater!!


----------



## Joe Beamish

The Rambler said:


> jb: if you can't get away with a blue blazer, you can't get away with much :icon_smile_big:!


I can get away with sport coats and sometimes a tie. The blazer too, as long as I avoid the sailor look (with bright, stone khakis) and the security guard look. I work in places where there's almost no middle point between a suit and a t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Wildblue

I think that outfit looks just fine on you, other than the small part of the tie showing to the side. But your pose there cracks me up! Awesome job. :icon_smile: :aportnoy: :aportnoy:

Have you considered rotating your PS, so it shows just one edge from the top?


----------



## Calvin500

The Rambler said:


> I think he's referring to the bed o' nails :icon_smile_big: who is it in the avatar?


Nicely played, Rambler!

Avatar is John Owen, Prince of the Puritans. Looks pretty snappy in his pictures, though I'm not too well versed in seventeenth-century menswear.


----------



## The Rambler

Joe Beamish said:


> I can get away with sport coats and sometimes a tie. The blazer too, as long as I avoid the sailor look (with bright, stone khakis) and the security guard look. I work in places where there's almost no middle point between a suit and a t-shirt and jeans.


you can do it !


----------



## Calvin500

Wildblue said:


> I think that outfit looks just fine on you, other than the small part of the tie showing to the side. But your pose there cracks me up! Awesome job. :icon_smile: :aportnoy: :aportnoy:
> 
> Have you considered rotating your PS, so it shows just one edge from the top?


Wildblue--thanks. I must confess that I was purposely going for a little bit of the Sid Mashburn effect there with the twisted tie. I kind of like showing two edges on the PS. It's a navy linen PS (Kent Wang), and so with a navy blazer my logic was that showing only one edge would basically make it look like a white PS; two edges was supposed to add intrigue (or something).


----------



## The Rambler

it works well, as it does with your bow knots!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Joe Beamish said:


> Cardinals -- Great answer, thanks. No, that was directed at lots of us. Me, I work typically in a fully corporate world. I want to "get away" with as much tradly attire as possible, but it's not always easy. I'm wondering how other guys do it -- if they really are doing it in a comparable environment. I don't think they are, quite.


Joe,
Do people in corporate type jobs in New York dress down that much?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Joe Beamish

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Joe,
> Do people in corporate type jobs in New York dress down that much?


Not on Wall Street. But I'm not there.

And it's not about dressing up or down. It's about the associations people have with certain looks that I"m not sure belong in a business atmosphere. And yet people here wear them constantly. I personally think they DO belong, but...I get lots of comments unless I'm careful. Brass buttons, stone khakis, ascots, bows, etc. -- have to be careful.

Just wondering if anyone else edits their approach in biz situations...I guess not.


----------



## The Rambler

Joe Beamish said:


> Not on Wall Street. But I'm not there.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else edits their approach in biz situations...I guess not.


I do, for sure, though self employed. Today, I'm in the office, but with no client or other meetings it's a shetland sweater, Bills, and Jack Purcells; tomorrow, with 2 meetigs in the city, it will be suit and tie.


----------



## Ron_A

Interesting discussion. I wear a suit and tie every day, but have taken to wearing a blazer and charcoal trousers or tan gabardines (or dress khakis) to work on Friday (even though we do not have "casual" Friday, per se). I always wear a pinpoint or OCBD shirt and tie (usually a repp stripe), and think that I look professional enough to meet with clients or to appear in court, if I had to. I occasionally hear comments from my co-workers, including from my direct supervisor (and colleague of about 10 years, with whom I am close). For some reason, these guys think it's funny when I wear tan pants and a navy blazer to work. My colleague has suggested that I look like I'm going to a "fraternity sing along" or something to that effect. I guess my point is that I understand where Joe B. is coming from. Sometimes, in a business environment, if you can't really dress "casual" (e.g., khakis and an OCBD or polo), it is easier just to wear a navy or charcoal suit.


----------



## Lamarque

It is an interesting discussion, and I'd guess the ability to wear such things really depends on how casual one's office is and how far from the eastern U.S. one lives. I wear khakis everyday to work with an odd coat, OCBD, and tie. Most days I see maybe one or two other ties in the office and no coats. I also live in the western U.S. where folks don't seem to hold to such stereotypes as strongly (I've never been the brunt of a yacht club reference or similar when wearing a brass buttoned blazer).


----------



## The Rambler

*Brisk day, nothin' happening at the office*


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


beautiful shirt/square with that bazer.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Rambler said:


>


 Nice casual look today. I especially like the hat. 



mcarthur said:


>


Pocket-square and shirt= Nice outfit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna shirt
DG pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## The Rambler

Calvin500 said:


> Nicely played, Rambler!
> 
> Avatar is John Owen, Prince of the Puritans. Looks pretty snappy in his pictures, though I'm not too well versed in seventeenth-century menswear.


Thanks for the link: I loved it! Favorite quote from poor st memory: "the couple had 11 children, 10 of whom died in infancy. 1 daughter survived into adulthood, married unhappily, and died of consumption." I'm married 37 yrs to a Congregationalist from RI, who hasn't been to C. church since her parents died, but will be eulogized there by me, if only I can outlast her, which she considers highly unlikely :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Lamarque

Brownshoe said:


>


This could be the primer on how to wear a sack suit.


----------



## Kila

I hear you, Joe. I can hear, 'Are you an intern?' coming from folks in my office. However, anything goes on Friday


----------



## P Hudson

*Looking for advice on this raincoat, please.*

As always, the pics are overexposed. The coat is stone, and the shirt has red, yellow, blues, brown, and green. No pink.

PRL raincoat
BB sea isle cotton cable vest
LE highlander shirt
PRL army green khakis
AE Fulton

A question: when it is cold and rainy I wear my old Barbour, but I got this for warmer rainy days. It is in perfect condition, and is not as white as the pic suggests. All my trad clothes are out of place here, but usually without connotations. This coat, however, has a specific connotation: labcoat. Any advice? I'm considering getting some tan dye, but would like to know if anyone would argue against that and why. Thanks in advance.


----------



## The Rambler

my advice: f**k 'em, looks good, does it keep you dry?


----------



## Joe Beamish

I wouldn't have thought of lab coat until you said it. 

I've decided (for me) that each thing is what it is. I'm not changing my blazer buttons, for example, to something more muted, because I want to leave the item to its own integrity. It wasn't meant to have horn buttons, it's a flipping sack blazer -- all three of them are, and I'll leave them that way (even though sometimes I want something more understated at the office, but still keep the navy color.)

I mean you could dye your raincoat but you'll lose its fresh, free, natural self and get something a bit weird instead. You could change the buttons to something darker, but it will end up looking goofy.

I think dyeing it would kill it altogether.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> beautiful shirt/square with that bazer.


thank you


----------



## P Hudson

Joe Beamish said:


> I wouldn't have thought of lab coat until you said it.
> 
> I've decided (for me) that each thing is what it is. I'm not changing my blazer buttons, for example, to something more muted, because I want to leave the item to its own integrity. It wasn't meant to have horn buttons, it's a flipping sack blazer -- all three of them are, and I'll leave them that way (even though sometimes I want something more understated at the office, but still keep the navy color.)
> 
> I mean you could dye your raincoat but you'll lose its fresh, free, natural self and get something a bit weird instead. You could change the buttons to something darker, but it will end up looking goofy.
> 
> I think dyeing it would kill it altogether.


Thanks Joe. Well said.


----------



## Calvin500

Lamarque said:


> I've never been the brunt of a yacht club reference or similar when wearing a brass buttoned blazer.


For some reason I laughed a lot at this line.


----------



## Lamarque

Calvin500 said:


> For some reason I laughed a lot at this line.


Ha! I'm glad. It's something I have worried about but luckily have never heard (I guess it's the first insult that comes to mind if I were to insult myself).


----------



## TMMKC

Calvin500 said:


>


Love the pose, but I kept thinking..."Where have I seen it before?" Then it came to me....


----------



## rrbrad

Ok, I am new here. Do we simply say what we are wearing?


----------



## TMMKC

Yup...and posting a pic is even better. The easiest way to post a pic is to upload it through Tiny Pic (https://tinypic.com/) then paste the URL into your message. FYI...make sure to use the version for message boards or your image will be massive.


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome: you may, some people do, but photos are much more interesting.


----------



## rrbrad

https://tinypic.com/r/1zdrztu/5

https://tinypic.com/r/2wnmz35/5

https://tinypic.com/r/ioj905/5

Nothing too exciting. Had time in between clients.


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks wash and wear


----------



## Joe Beamish

Dang I love those BB wash 'n wear suits.


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks wash and wear


Nicely done, especially the square.

Sorrento tropical wool 3/2 sack suit in dark green (I have a soft spot for green suits; second pic is closest to true color)
Kenneth Gordon pinpoint bd
Press tie
Coach belt
Alden black shell lhs


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks wash and wear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Wash and Wear!" the very phrase conjurs the whole brave new world of consumer convenience and value promised in my youth. I wonder if anyone actually washed and wore those outstanding suits?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Suits! Blue cotton suits! Green tropical wool suits (awesome)! :icon_cheers::icon_cheers::icon_cheers:


----------



## mcarthur

rrbrad said:


> https://tinypic.com/r/1zdrztu/5
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/2wnmz35/5
> 
> https://tinypic.com/r/ioj905/5
> 
> Nothing too exciting. Had time in between clients.


welcome to the forum


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> I wonder if anyone actually washed and wore those outstanding suits?


I wash and wear mine all the time, but I only have the orphaned jackets, which are great for the summer. I also wash-and-wear my seersucker sport coats.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> I wash and wear mine all the time, but I only have the orphaned jackets, which are great for the summer. I also wash-and-wear my seersucker sport coats.


I find that to be awesome: you iron them?


----------



## Caesars0331

A beautiful day at Dartmouth.






(Dartmouth Charter in the background)



HH Straw
Anderson-Little Sack tweed
BB OCBD
Pride of England tie (Dartmouth Green, although it looks navy in the images)
LE Khakis
Loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

ever jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
DE bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## rrbrad

Caesars0331 said:


> A beautiful day at Dartmouth.
> 
> (Dartmouth Charter in the background)
> 
> HH Straw
> Anderson-Little Sack tweed
> BB OCBD
> Pride of England tie (Dartmouth Green, although it looks navy in the images)
> LE Khakis
> Loafers


Hanover is beautiful this time of year. The wife attended Dartmouth and I lived in Norwich for a few years while at Vermont Law School.

Britches of Georgetown poplin shirt
Peter Blair Tie
Corbin Pants
Purple Label Socks
AA toe caps
1970's automatic Timex with nylon band (grandfather's)


----------



## rrbrad

Cardinals5 said:


> I wash and wear mine all the time, but I only have the orphaned jackets, which are great for the summer. I also wash-and-wear my seersucker sport coats.


I too wash mine, usually turns out perfectly.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> I find that to be awesome: you iron them?


Yes, usually just let them hang dry and then touch them up. With seersucker a hang dry is usually enough since ironing would flatten the puckering too much.


----------



## Lamarque

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks wash and wear


This is great, Patrick.



Cardinals5 said:


> Nicely done, especially the square.


This is great too. Black loafers get a bad rap. They look great with a sack suit, and yours look exceptionally good.


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars0331 said:


> A beautiful day at Dartmouth.
> 
> (Dartmouth Charter in the backgrou
> 
> HH Straw
> Anderson-Little Sack tweed
> BB OCBD
> Pride of England tie (Dartmouth Green, although it looks navy in the images)
> LE Khakis
> Loafers


Wish I had this pic when I was trying to explain to some English poster that khakis went well with a grey herringbone jacket, who didn't get it. A perfect Dartmout outfit!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> A beautiful day at Dartmouth.
> 
> (Dartmouth Charter in the background)
> 
> HH Straw
> Anderson-Little Sack tweed
> BB OCBD
> Pride of England tie (Dartmouth Green, although it looks navy in the images)
> LE Khakis
> Loafers


looking very sharp 
your hat should never be rested on its crown


----------



## mcarthur

off to starbucks for morning coffee


----------



## kitonbrioni

MS hoodie
Brioni shirt
Prada jeans
Ariat belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

PRL University Club tweed: yes it is a bit short, pilled and threadbare. Yes it is darted. But the shoulders are perfect, and I love the herringbone with stripes (plus a barely visible minty cross stripe--IOW a windowpane, but I prefer to focus on the stripe).

thrifted uni-stripe red ocbd
old tie
gray trousers
PRL otc socks
PRL black pennys: rarely worn (don't like black shoes) but I was inspired by a post from a couple days ago where they were worn with devastating effect.


----------



## Caesars0331

Rough weather, but finally back in Tennessee after multiple flight delays.....

Some really great looks over the last 2 pages!! Personally, I am really inspired by you guys.

Thanks for the compliments, as well.

mcarthur, thanks. You know, I am glad you mentioned that. Having no formal hat training, I have read that when one takes off a hat, from an etiquette standpoint, it should be carried so the interior of the hat remains hidden. Does the rationale for the proper way of setting a hat down follow that line of thinking, or is it based upon not wanting to potentially damage/cause wear on the hat's crown? Both maybe?


----------



## cecil47

*Derby day*

Seersucker x 2 (note the 2 button sleeve on the young trad)


----------



## mjo_1

Just enough time for a quick mirror pic before church.










Press bow
LE OCBD
Press Blazer
Tan gabs and AE MacNeil below

Best,

Michael


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^
Great bowtie.


----------



## TommyDawg

Well done on both of you!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Rough weather, but finally back in Tennessee after multiple flight delays.....
> 
> Some really great looks over the last 2 pages!! Personally, I am really inspired by you guys.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, as well.
> 
> mcarthur, thanks. You know, I am glad you mentioned that. Having no formal hat training, I have read that when one takes off a hat, from an etiquette standpoint, it should be carried so the interior of the hat remains hidden. Does the rationale for the proper way of setting a hat down follow that line of thinking, or is it based upon not wanting to potentially damage/cause wear on the hat's crown? Both maybe?


most important to hear that you made in back home. as i was watching the news this morning it showed the devastating flooding in tennessee
the crown should always be protected. you can always rest the hat on the brim side.


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Seersucker x 2 (note the 2 button sleeve on the young trad)


great picture. thank you for posting


----------



## mcarthur

i like yellow polos


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding, all: very well worn bows, beautiful is it grandchild? jaunty panama. PH, great tweed, threadbare is a virtue in a coat like that.


----------



## cecil47

Thanks all. His grandma and I have been seeing each other for much longer than he's been around. He's as cute as they come, and seems to like me, for some unkown reason.


----------



## Cardinals5

cecil47 said:


> Seersucker x 2 (note the 2 button sleeve on the young trad)


Very dapper and lovely picture


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
AB tie
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## P Hudson

Old quilted navy shirt/jacket: ideal for a cool morning
RL flannel
Timex on Central
Old Navy thrifted chinos
Bean mocs


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> most important to hear that you made in back home. as i was watching the news this morning it showed the devastating flooding in tennessee
> the crown should always be protected. you can always rest the hat on the brim side.


Thank you for the kind sentiment. Unbelievably, it is still pouring outside....

Good hat advice. I will certainly follow it from now on!!


----------



## Cajunking

It was suggested to me that I investigate this thread rather than the normal "What are you wearing today" thread, so here I am. I'll refrain from posting except when I have an outfit I find particularly interesting as I recycle the same few jackets quite often (especially now that the cord ones are much too hot). Please tell me to go away if I am straying too far from "trad" norms!

Note that at my university it's common practice for the men to don shorts with their coats and ties in the heat, so that is simply a consequence of my location.. 

And with that, this is what I wore on Friday.


----------



## The Rambler

elegant, as in Yale meets Bermuda. We're enjoying a great run of bowties on this forum. Stick around, and check out the trad shoe forum.


----------



## mjo_1

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^^
> Great bowtie.


Thanks! It's a new favorite, though a little more flimsy and thus more challenging to tie and keep in place than some others I've got.

Cajun king, welcome aboard. I think I'd like your school.

Best,

Michael


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## richard d.

Now Caesars 0331, This photo of you in the mirror shows a reflection of a man of means, a man of success, the look of "OLD MONEY" to say it best! Great hat, you carry it all very well. Richard d.



Caesars0331 said:


> A beautiful day at Dartmouth.
> 
> (Dartmouth Charter in the background)
> 
> HH Straw
> Anderson-Little Sack tweed
> BB OCBD
> Pride of England tie (Dartmouth Green, although it looks navy in the images)
> LE Khakis
> Loafers


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Caesars0331 said:


> Anderson-Little Sack tweed


Lets all demand a re-issue!!


----------



## Cajunking

Thank you for the welcome, Rambler and mjo!

My shoe collection is unfortunately rather limited, but I will certainly check out the daily shoe thread! Here is a quick picture I took during a cold spell last week:










Yall will have to pardon me being sartorially uncouth again today, though... shorts and tie are the order of the day. I will put on pants soon enough!


----------



## Caesars0331

richard d. said:


> Now Caesars 0331, This photo of you in the mirror shows a reflection of a man of means, a man of success, the look of "OLD MONEY" to say it best! Great hat, you carry it all very well. Richard d.


Hey Richard, thanks...i think

If that's the image that this picture conveys to others, I've sure got 'em all fooled.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Lets all demand a re-issue!!


Any idea on what era this jacket was made? Or when they, I assume, stopped production?

As for me, I am home watching my 9mo old all day (already dirty as of 9am!!!):

Peach LE OCBD
Beater Khakis
Boat shoes


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Cajunking said:


> Thank you for the welcome, Rambler and mjo!
> 
> My shoe collection is unfortunately rather limited, but I will certainly check out the daily shoe thread! Here is a quick picture I took during a cold spell last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall will have to pardon me being sartorially uncouth again today, though... shorts and tie are the order of the day. I will put on pants soon enough!


Great Looks.:aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP shearling
LP polo
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## P Hudson

*threadbare: reduced to casual and sports wear only.*

old BB cotton sweater with weird collar
BB ocbd with frayed collar
Timex on Central
khakis


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

P Hudson, Mac^^^ NICE! 

Since its sunny and warm out, and since I only have one straw hat...once again



My other BB 3/2 sack getting into the jacket rotation
Thrifted Made in the USA LE OCBD, which interestingly fits like a "slim" shirt
Talbott tie from the exchange
Khakis
Bucks sans socks

Far be it from me, the new guy, to rock the boat, but where are all of you guys that normally post!?!?!


----------



## Cajunking

Mcarthur, I can't completely tell, but I think I like that belt.. 

Caesars -- I like the tie and bucks -- specially with no socks.

I realize that I hadn't actually shown what my sunglasses from previous images looked like, so I included them in one of the below. Pants (rather than shorts) today!


----------



## The Rambler

"Well, between Scotch and nothin', I suppose I'd take Scotch ...." LOL, he famously "took" a lot of it. White shirt works very well with that outfit.


----------



## Cardinals5

Caesars0331 said:


> Far be it from me, the new guy, to rock the boat, but where are all of you guys that normally post!?!?!


I'm dressing casual for a few days while I grade finals - polo, shorts, and mocs - not really picture material. Coleman has been absent for a while - must be on vacation or something. I have a meeting tomorrow so I'll post then.



Cajunking said:


>


Nice Southern looks, gents - perfect spring/summer outfits.


----------



## Patrick06790

Old Huntington jacket, BB oxford, no-name tie, Chinese hanky, Brooks outlet twills, AE cordo Randolphs


----------



## Taken Aback

Cajunking said:


>


I like those oyster Sperry's. Brown boat shoes are not all there is.


----------



## The Rambler

*Going Fishing*


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Large Penny cufflinks
MB pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Tommy cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Inspired by a photo of Macleish in the Trad Men thread (hence the b/w), I thought I'd try this out. When I'm wearing it for real, I'll put on an emblematic tie.

LE lambswool jacket
Polo sweater (red)
red unistripe ocbd
khakis
Timex on central
burgundy wingtips



Any advice on the fit of the jacket? It never seems quite right to me. It seems to slide up and back, esp. pulling back at the rear of the collar. This second shot shows that there is a fair bit of extra girth (even with a sweater), though going by size and by the shoulders, the fit is not that far off. There just seems to be a bit of extra material in it somewhere. I don't want to talk to my tailor till I have some sense of what I'm talking about since (a) he's Italian and speaks little English, and (b) he tends to do things his way unless given very explicit instructions.


----------



## The Rambler

How do you say "raise the collar" in Italian? (Just a guess, hard to tell from those photos - fits pretty well as it is - palpable and mute, like a globed fruit).


----------



## chinotshirt

day of from work so i'm just relaxing with my new puppy.
prl pink oxford
jcrew madras shorts
sperrys
jpress ribbon belt
one boston terrier pup


----------



## Wildblue

Caesars0331 said:


> Since its sunny and warm out, and since I only have one straw hat...once again


Well, if one has to have just one hat, isn't it great how versatile a panama is? You're demonstrating that quite well.


----------



## R0ME0

Cajunking said:


> It was suggested to me that I investigate this thread rather than the normal "What are you wearing today" thread, so here I am. I'll refrain from posting except when I have an outfit I find particularly interesting as I recycle the same few jackets quite often (especially now that the cord ones are much too hot). Please tell me to go away if I am straying too far from "trad" norms!
> 
> Note that at my university it's common practice for the men to don shorts with their coats and ties in the heat, so that is simply a consequence of my location..
> 
> And with that, this is what I wore on Friday.


Very nice!


----------



## R0ME0

Cajunking said:


> Thank you for the welcome, Rambler and mjo!
> 
> My shoe collection is unfortunately rather limited, but I will certainly check out the daily shoe thread! Here is a quick picture I took during a cold spell last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yall will have to pardon me being sartorially uncouth again today, though... shorts and tie are the order of the day. I will put on pants soon enough!


Nice job.


----------



## Brownshoe




----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> LE lambswool jacket
> 
> Any advice on the fit of the jacket? It never seems quite right to me. It seems to slide up and back, esp. pulling back at the rear of the collar. This second shot shows that there is a fair bit of extra girth (even with a sweater), though going by size and by the shoulders, the fit is not that far off. There just seems to be a bit of extra material in it somewhere.


I must have had almost that exact same jacket, slightly different color combination, and the exact same fit issues. It always felt like it was falling off my back and pulling downward at the neck. I finally just decided to get rid of it because I have too many sport coats to begin with. I'm mainly commenting so you know that there really is something strange about the LE fit and that particular jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5 said:


> I must have had almost that exact same jacket, slightly different color combination, and the exact same fit issues. It always felt like it was falling off my back and pulling downward at the neck. I finally just decided to get rid of it because I have too many sport coats to begin with. I'm mainly commenting so you know that there really is something strange about the LE fit and that particular jacket.


Thanks for the input. I'm sorry to hear that because I really like the material. It is soft as cashmere, and the pattern looks much better than the pics show. I plan to keep it even if only as something to wear over a sweater.


----------



## P Hudson

Brownshoe said:


>


Thanks for posting. I generally appreciate your pics because you make it look effortless, and because your picture construction is always interesting.


----------



## ender01

Cajunking said:


> Mcarthur, I can't completely tell, but I think I like that belt..
> 
> Caesars -- I like the tie and bucks -- specially with no socks.
> 
> I realize that I hadn't actually shown what my sunglasses from previous images looked like, so I included them in one of the below. Pants (rather than shorts) today!


who still makes that sort of navy blazer? I have a RL blazer (actually, Lauren by RL) that I have been meaning to replace for a while, in part because it looks more formal/shiny than I would prefer for a more casual look with blazers. I wear a 46 XL.

this look is great, btw.


----------



## mcarthur

Brownshoe said:


>


nephew,
looking good!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

*Meeting in the City*


----------



## Caesars0331

Cards and Wildblue, thanks. 

Cajun, Patrick, Rambler, Hudson, Chino, Brownshoe and Uncle. Looking sharp and squared away, men.

Great hats ^^ as well, you guys!!


----------



## Caesars0331

This morning it _was _actually brisk out. Now its around 80* I'd say.

JPress sweater 
LLBean checked OCBD
Ribbon on canvas D-ring belt, green.
Khakis
Loafers
Coffee


----------



## Joe Beamish

Once again....

Look, every time 'Shoe posts a pic from now on, just assume I gave a thumb's up


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Give'm hell in the big city!

Norman Hilton raw silk 3/2 sack
LE pinpoint bd
Paul Stuart tie
Bills M2 linen
Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## Trip English

chinotshirt said:


> day of from work so i'm just relaxing with my new puppy.
> prl pink oxford
> jcrew madras shorts
> sperrys
> jpress ribbon belt
> one boston terrier pup


That's a fine animal you have there! The duds aren't bad either. As I'm sure you know, Bostons make excellent work beasts.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Cardinal5: Good job on the wonderful look today.

https://smileyjungle.com


----------



## The Rambler

Gotta love a Norman Hilton. That's a particularly nice one. Do you know the vintage?


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Gotta love a Norman Hilton. That's a particularly nice one. Do you know the vintage?


I do love Hiltons - waiting on the tailor to finish alterations to a Hilton charcoal flannel suit, which will then go immediately into storage for the next eight months . Unsure of the vintage as it was a thrift store find. I particularly like this one because it's almost completely unstructured and is raw silk, but its a little to outlandish for frequent everyday wear - it gets worn about as often as my BB madras.


----------



## P Hudson

BB tawny black herringbone jacket, nice shoulders
navy Robert Bruce sweater, American Collection, about 20 years old
LE Hyde park ocbd, tan
Timex on central
stone khakis


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


good looking attire from head to feet


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Cards and Wildblue, thanks.
> 
> Cajun, Patrick, Rambler, Hudson, Chino, Brownshoe and Uncle. Looking sharp and squared away, men.
> 
> Great hats ^^ as well, you guys!!


thank you


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


>


At the risk of offending some of our friends, that is one Trad library! Are they mostly OUP and CUP? Speciality?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
H&M jeans
BJ belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
Creed Cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, PH. As it happens, yes. Specialty= Ben Jonson, Elizabethan and Jacobean comedy.


----------



## chinotshirt

A somewhat family portrait with our new addition murphy fenway bark (he's a boston i'm a red sox fan, perfect match)

bb outlet ocbd
jcrew chinos
press ribbon belt
sperrys
g/f in pink searsucker dress that i love


----------



## Taken Aback

Matching tattoos?


----------



## chinotshirt

nope never a girls name and never a matching tattoo


----------



## Pink and Green

P Hudson said:


> LE lambswool jacket
> Polo sweater (red)
> red unistripe ocbd


I have a very similar jacket by PRL. I always considered that houndstooth a Fall jacket. Yet you wear it in Spring? Or are the temps a bit different in Oz now? I am not criticizing, I'm looking for justification in wearing it now.


----------



## P Hudson

Pink and Green said:


> I have a very similar jacket by PRL. I always considered that houndstooth a Fall jacket. Yet you wear it in Spring? Or are the temps a bit different in Oz now? I am not criticizing, I'm looking for justification in wearing it now.


Well, it is Autumn (southern hemisphere and all that), and the temps have been dropping with the short days. I wear my madras in January and envy you your tweeds. Now I get to wear tweeds as you guys enjoy the warmer weather.


----------



## Cavebear58

The Rambler said:


>


I find this thread really useful. This outfit is exactly how I would have turned out about 15yrs ago, then a lady friend had a go at me for wearing brown shoes and I stopped. I actually think they look really good with grey and dark blue suits, but she is adamant. The reason you hit the mark for me was that you said a "meeting in the City". That's always been her reason for saying I should wear black shoes - because "it's OK in the country to wear brown but not in the City".

I wonder?
Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cavebear58

Great training. How did you teach him to press the time release and get back into that pose so well?


----------



## Sir Royston

Cavebear58 said:


> I find this thread really useful. This outfit is exactly how I would have turned out about 15yrs ago, then a lady friend had a go at me for wearing brown shoes and I stopped. I actually think they look really good with grey and dark blue suits, but she is adamant. The reason you hit the mark for me was that you said a "meeting in the City". That's always been her reason for saying I should wear black shoes - because "it's OK in the country to wear brown but not in the City".
> 
> I wonder?
> Cheers, Graham.


Gentlemen
I personally cannot bring myself to wear Brown shoes with a dark suit or dark trousers. Its just not something I feel comfortable with.
I live in deepest Gloucestershire so tend to wear tweed suits a lot of the time. When venturing up to town (Cheltenham, Malvern etc) its quite acceptable to forego the "brown in town" rule as hese are country towns.. when in London in the week, its a city suit of course.. but on the weekend.. Im likley to wear more relaxed country weekend attire, moleskins, cords, tweed trousesr etc..

RBH


----------



## chinotshirt

Cavebear58 said:


> Great training. How did you teach him to press the time release and get back into that pose so well?


 i hit him in the head with a tiny frying pan


----------



## Caesars0331

Cards, man I love that jacket! Sharp!

85* out right now, so shorts make their first appearance of the season. I will hold off on the short sleeves and madras until 90*, at least.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Figured I might as well snap a quick one today- Finals week is brutal, though.
BB Pinpoint brownish uni stripe
Leatherman for Press Lacrosse Surcingle
J.Crew Shorts
Timex on Central #16
Brown AO's
https://img571.imageshack.us/i/img00269.jpg/


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Great casual look. Good job.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
MD belt
PS socks
JL bluchers
Darphin cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

This is a favorite Southwick sack (skeleton lined). I suspect it is quite old: note the high button stance. The bottom button is lined up roughly with the TOP of the pocket. I checked all my BB, Press and Southwick sacks. The bottom button in every other case is about 2 inches lower. Looking at the American Trad Men I noticed this low stance in several older shots. I need to get some really high wasted flannels to complement the jacket.

Also, LE chambray bd
BB cable knit vest
Timex on Central
khakis
Burgundy wingtips


----------



## Caesars0331

Great looks/jackets lately, P Hudson!


----------



## P Hudson

Caesars0331 said:


> Great looks/jackets lately, P Hudson!


Thank you, Caesars. I'm finding that I really like to wear only a few of my jackets. Maybe it is time to thin the herd, and not worry about repetition.


----------



## Cajunking

Thanks for the compliments, everyone! A few quick responses to posts:



The Rambler said:


>


Really like these shoes! And on Faulkner -- you'd never be able to tell from his writing... 

--



P Hudson said:


> t is soft as cashmere, and the pattern looks much better than the pics show.


The pattern looked quite good in the photos!

--



ender01 said:


> who still makes that sort of navy blazer?


It's actually a Perlis blazer (they're based in New Orleans). It looks like their website doesn't keep track of their stock (perlis.com), but if you call them I'm sure they'd be more than happy to help you out. I believe the blazers go for about $250-$300. I have had this one for a while, though, so it may have had a sheen now lost due to a few years of pretty regular wear (once a week during the year or so?).

I can try to take some better quality pictures of the material of the blazer, if you would like.

--



mcarthur said:


>


Great use of the pocket square, afaic!

--



The Rambler said:


>


I like the argyle! I have so few socks because until recently I never experienced much in terms of cold weather (and so I'm always impressed by socks...).

--



P Hudson said:


> g[/IMG]


I quite like these!

---
---

Last day of class, so might be the last post for a while... (maybe if I have a particularly stunning casual outfit I'll post it!)

Forgive the poor quality of these...


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## PeterSawatzky

^Is that a scuba flag belt? Looks sharp.


----------



## Caesars0331

PeterSawatzky said:


> ^Is that a scuba flag belt? Looks sharp.


Thanks Peter. Indeed it is. Procured from the exchange!!

Nothing much different for the day from me.

Blazer
White OCBD
Thrifted Brittany House Tie
Ribbon Belt
Khakis
Bucks

My wife and I took our son to his 9 month "well-baby" checkup. Clean bill of health. Now its time to have a G&T and get to work in the garden.
Its hovering at 90* outside, so off this goes and shorts and madras get the nod for this afternoons work.


----------



## Caesars0331

Congrats on wrapping up classes, cajun! Who made your BT, btw?

Uncle, your hat and shell collection always keep me saying "EXCELLENT"!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual dinner out

Jack Runnion 3/2 darted
LE pink pinpoint bd
Harold Powell linen trousers
AE Walden loafers


----------



## Cajunking

Caesars0331 said:


> Congrats on wrapping up classes, cajun! Who made your BT, btw?


Thank you! It's made by Vineyard Vines for Perlis in New Orleans.

meow!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Congrats on wrapping up classes, cajun! Who made your BT, btw?
> 
> Uncle, your hat and shell collection always keep me saying "EXCELLENT"!!


nephew,
thank you
i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Casual dinner out
> 
> Jack Runnion 3/2 darted
> LE pink pinpoint bd
> Harold Powell linen trousers
> AE Walden loafers


i hope you had a good dinner. nice attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> i like your attire


Thanks uncle!!



Cardinals5 said:


> Jack Runnion 3/2 darted
> LE pink pinpoint bd
> Harold Powell linen trousers
> AE Walden loafers


Cards, NICE. I am after a pair of similar trousers, currently.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Cardinals, you've dressed up to your name, and it looks really cool


----------



## Cardinals5

Cajunking said:


> meow!


Thanks, but I'm a dog guy (beagle) so "ruff ruff"



mcarthur said:


> i hope you had a good dinner. nice attire


Thank you, Uncle. I did enjoy the dinner.



Caesars0331 said:


> Cards, NICE. I am after a pair of similar trousers, currently.


Harold Powell is nothing particularly spectacular, but for linen I don't mind the cheaper stuff



Joe Beamish said:


> Cardinals, you've dressed up to your name, and it looks really cool


Thanks Joe - I wasn't sure about the pink and red/burgundy, but it seems to work well enough.


----------



## P Hudson

*Saturday clothes*

Baracuta
Argyle and Sutherland sweater


----------



## R0ME0

Caesars0331 said:


> Thanks Peter. Indeed it is. Procured from the exchange!!
> 
> Nothing much different for the day from me.
> 
> Blazer
> White OCBD
> Thrifted Brittany House Tie
> Ribbon Belt
> Khakis
> Bucks
> 
> My wife and I took our son to his 9 month "well-baby" checkup. Clean bill of health. Now its time to have a G&T and get to work in the garden.
> Its hovering at 90* outside, so off this goes and shorts and madras get the nod for this afternoons work.


Damn, that's very nice.


----------



## Trip English

Haven't been around too much recently, but great looks all! 

Cards, I'm especially partial to the types of madras jackets you've worn a few times. Nicely done!


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Cards, I'm especially partial to the types of madras jackets you've worn a few times. Nicely done!


Thanks Trip, we need you back and Coleman too - if I know him he's relaxing somewhere in his white bucks with a g&t.


----------



## The Rambler

Cavebear58 said:


> I find this thread really useful. This outfit is exactly how I would have turned out about 15yrs ago, then a lady friend had a go at me for wearing brown shoes and I stopped. I actually think they look really good with grey and dark blue suits, but she is adamant. The reason you hit the mark for me was that you said a "meeting in the City". That's always been her reason for saying I should wear black shoes - because "it's OK in the country to wear brown but not in the City".
> 
> I wonder?
> Cheers, Graham.


I think that's true in England, Cavebear: in fact I've even heard "Only a cad would wear a brown suit in the City," attributed to Churchill, I think. Not so much in the US, certainly not Philadelphia, where it's frequently done. Grey or Navy suits with brown shoes is a look favored by many on this forum. The incredibly popular book _Dress for Success _by one John T Malloy, a style manual, if not bible, for people who have no idea how to dress, but seek to climb the corporate ladder, asserts that brown shoes are never worn with dark suits. That's reason enough for me to do it, plus, like you, I think it looks good.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Casual dinner out
> 
> Jack Runnion 3/2 darted
> LE pink pinpoint bd
> Harold Powell linen trousers
> AE Walden loafers


Gorgeous sportcoat, perfectly complemented by shoes and slacks; for me, the pink shirt detracts.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle: that belt, and open collar brings a smile: sartorial wit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni warm-up jacket
Kiton shirt
Zanelli pant
NM belt
JB socks
JL chelsea boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Commencement ceremony tonight

Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
Gitman Bros. broadcloth french cuff shirt
Paul Stuart tie
BB braces
AE PAs


----------



## Caesars0331

ROMEO - Thanks a lot!

Cards, as usual - SHARP!!

I am hesitant to post this pic, as I am not sure if I'm happy with it. I have been trying to work navy chinos into the rotation, with little success. Please feel free to give me some feedback, likes/dislikes, as I would really like to improve this look. 

Anyway, I ran some errands, and my wife and I are grilling and drinking a pinot grigio tonight, so I figured what the hell.

Thanks guys.



Craig Scott (?? know anything about this) herringbone.
LLBean tattersall (kind of off-white/yellow with blue/grey checks)
Thrifted tie
LE navy chinos that have been in the closet for months, mostly.
Needlepoint belt
Regal longwings


----------



## Trip English

Ceasars, I think you're on the right track with the navy blue. I've been having the same issues incorporating them and I can't figure out why. On paper, navy pants can't be that much of a challenge, but so far I've been able to wear them (and be pleased with the outcome) with a khaki chino sport coat, a light grey prince of wales sport coat, and various light and dark browns (from when the weather was a little cooler). I think it has something to do with the trad color distribution being darker on top and lighter on the bottom (navy blazer & chinos) and having to flip this upside down. 

I also find, though, that just a white or pink OCBD works great, but I don't feel like something's completely incorporated if most of my sport coats are off limits to it.


----------



## boatshoe

I gave up on navy khakis.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I think the navy chinos look pretty good, Caesars. I'm with you and Trip, however, on the general difficulty of incorporating such pants into one's wardrobe. I wear them with light-colored jackets, and for some reason I'm never very happy with the result.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Uncle: that belt, and open collar brings a smile: sartorial wit!


thank you


----------



## Caesars0331

Trip English said:


> Ceasars, I think you're on the right track with the navy blue. I've been having the same issues incorporating them and I can't figure out why. On paper, navy pants can't be that much of a challenge, but so far I've been able to wear them (and be pleased with the outcome) with a khaki chino sport coat, a light grey prince of wales sport coat, and various light and dark browns (from when the weather was a little cooler). I think it has something to do with the trad color distribution being darker on top and lighter on the bottom (navy blazer & chinos) and having to flip this upside down.
> 
> I also find, though, that just a white or pink OCBD works great, but I don't feel like something's completely incorporated if most of my sport coats are off limits to it.


Great advice..thanks! I would agree with you about dark-up-top being switched around. Like you said, it shouldn't really be so problematic, but it is!! I look forward to trying it with the browns this fall, too.



boatshoe said:


> I gave up on navy khakis.


Looking back over some old posts, it seems many feel the same way. I am more optimistic and hope to get a regular, maybe weekly or 2x/mo., wearing of these pants. We'll see....



Sir Cingle said:


> I think the navy chinos look pretty good, Caesars. I'm with you and Trip, however, on the general difficulty of incorporating such pants into one's wardrobe. I wear them with light-colored jackets, and for some reason I'm never very happy with the result.


Sir C, thanks. I tried a while back to pair these with a light tan/goldish color blazer, and it just didnt feel right. I have an old, dark tan blazer that I may give a try sometime in the future...

Anyway, thanks all.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Commencement ceremony tonight
> 
> Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
> Gitman Bros. broadcloth french cuff shirt
> Paul Stuart tie
> BB braces
> AE PAs


good looking attire. i like your braces


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> ROMEO - Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cards, as usual - SHARP!!
> 
> I am hesitant to post this pic, as I am not sure if I'm happy with it. I have been trying to work navy chinos into the rotation, with little success. Please feel free to give me some feedback, likes/dislikes, as I would really like to improve this look.
> 
> Anyway, I ran some errands, and my wife and I are grilling and drinking a pinot grigio tonight, so I figured what the hell.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Craig Scott (?? know anything about this) herringbone.
> LLBean tattersall (kind of off-white/yellow with blue/grey checks)
> Thrifted tie
> LE navy chinos that have been in the closet for months, mostly.
> Needlepoint belt
> Regal longwings


i like your attire. what happen to your hat?


----------



## hookem12387

Caesars0331 said:


> ROMEO - Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cards, as usual - SHARP!!
> 
> I am hesitant to post this pic, as I am not sure if I'm happy with it. I have been trying to work navy chinos into the rotation, with little success. Please feel free to give me some feedback, likes/dislikes, as I would really like to improve this look.
> 
> Anyway, I ran some errands, and my wife and I are grilling and drinking a pinot grigio tonight, so I figured what the hell.
> 
> Thanks guys.
> 
> Craig Scott (?? know anything about this) herringbone.
> LLBean tattersall (kind of off-white/yellow with blue/grey checks)
> Thrifted tie
> LE navy chinos that have been in the closet for months, mostly.
> Needlepoint belt
> Regal longwings


I think it looks good. Is it not a bit warm for the jacket?


----------



## Caesars0331

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire. what happen to your hat?


Thank you!! Sadly, my hat never made its way out of the closet today. :icon_smile:



hookem12387 said:


> I think it looks good. Is it not a bit warm for the jacket?


Thanks hookem. Actually it was really hot yesterday and today the temp dropped nearly 30*. It was a comfortable 59* this evening.


----------



## Cardinals5

Caesars0331 said:


> ROMEO - Thanks a lot!
> 
> Cards, as usual - SHARP!!
> 
> Thanks, Caesars.
> 
> Craig Scott (?? know anything about this) herringbone.


The navy chinos look good with that outfit. I find navy flannels to be fairly versatile in the cooler months, but can't pull off the navy chinos. I assume it's because most of my summer odd jackets are lighter in color. If I reach for blue in the summer it's usually light blue.

Craig Scott was a decent maker- nothing spectacular, but solid and workmanlike. I think yours looks quite good.



mcarthur said:


> good looking attire. i like your braces


Thanks, Uncle. I received the braces from a good friend on the forum and have been appreciating them ever since


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful white shirt. White shirts are not frequently seen on this thread. I wonder why?


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful white shirt. White shirts are not frequently seen on this thread. I wonder why?


Thanks, Rambler. I actually wear white shirts more than any other, but I think it's true that most prefer light blue. For me there's nothing like a nice white shirt to highlight the rest of your outfit.


----------



## Caesars0331

Thanks, Cards! 

Good info on Craig Scott...I appreciate it.


----------



## mjo_1

Press bow, blazer, and pants
LE OCBD
Tan bucks

Best,

Michael


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> Press bow, blazer, and pants
> LE OCBD
> Tan bucks
> Best,
> 
> Michael


i like your attire but consider white bucks and ps


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

A couple days worth:
LE jacket over old sweater. Old Van Heusen OCBD
Khakis; Timex on Central



Sunday: Polo jacket; Eagle ocbd; Lindsay Clan tartan tie; Cambridge gray worsted trousers; wingtips



Monday: Very heavy Harris tweed (shoulders!); Polo blue gingham shirt; Fair Isle vest (vintage Woolrich); tan khakis; J Crew PTBs.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three piece suit
Hermes pocket-square
Armani shirt
Buffalo Nickel cufflinks
NM belt
Armani socks
Kiton bluchers
Kiton cologne
Concord watch


----------



## P Hudson

Mjo-1;

I like it, but strongly agree with mcarthur. You've got a large, uninterrupted expanse of blue that is crying out for variation. White, greens, light blue--lots of options would look great.


----------



## mjo_1

^ I agree....I've never gotten into pocket squares, but that's certainly something I need to look into. 

White bucks are also on the horizon once school is out and I have a paycheck again! 


Best,

Michael


----------



## Bernie Zack

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire but consider white bucks and ps


Agree, looks good, but white bucks and it would look smashing!


----------



## Trip English

From a while ago on a trip to CA:




























(That's the LE paintbrush shirt in the pic. I bought one of every color except orange and they're heavy in the rotation.)

From today:




























An unseasonably cold day here in CT. Broke out an emergency tweed.


----------



## Caesars0331

Great!!! You pull it off effortlessly! I really like the sweater/tweed combo. It was cold here the past two days and I broke out the tweed, as well!



Trip English said:


> An unseasonably cold day here in CT. Broke out an emergency tweed.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


>


I like the frames and the narrow lapels on the tweed (PRL?)



mcarthur said:


>


Nice attire. Casual shirt for me today too.

BB 3/2 sack wash-and-wear olive orphan (I like it as an odd jacket)
Gitman Bros casual shirt
Bills M2 poplin
Bison Designs ring-belt (homage to Trip's belt shots)
Punto OTC
vintage Florsheim monks


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Broke out the tweed in Metro DC today also!!


----------



## CMDC

Cardinals5: I often wear the inverse of that--I've got the jacket in khaki and pair it w/olive trousers.


----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle and Cards: Nice looks today!

Two great examples of how to pull off the blazer/jacket with a more casual shirt. *remembers this for future use*


----------



## The Rambler

*Brown gab; Boston cracked-shoe look*


----------



## hookem12387

Another study day.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
WSBJ cords
TB belt
Zegna socks
TL boots
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cavebear58

Not sure whether this is English trad or not? It was suddenly cold again, so I decided to pull on cords and a brown sports jacket...



In this picture, a brown sports jacket with feint check, Musto Tattersall check BD shirt, with RGB Paisley tie, underneath a dark blue Calloway slipover, tan/gold PS and tan/gold corduroys from Peter Christian.

I have been a bit sceptical about the idea of photographing what one is wearing. However, I'm beginning to see that it is very useful - the cords were lacking any style (seriously in need of a press) and I was late for a meeting, so I rushed upstairs and swapped them for a pair of black wool trousers and a black slipover.

Critique welcome.

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## The Rambler

Cavebear58 said:


> Not sure whether this is English trad or not? It was suddenly cold again, so I decided to pull on cords and a brown sports jacket...
> 
> In this picture, a brown sports jacket with feint check, Musto Tattersall check BD shirt, with RGB Paisley tie, underneath a dark blue Calloway slipover, tan/gold PS and tan/gold corduroys from Peter Christian.
> 
> I have been a bit sceptical about the idea of photographing what one is wearing. However, I'm beginning to see that it is very useful - the cords were lacking any style (seriously in need of a press) and I was late for a meeting, so I rushed upstairs and swapped them for a pair of black wool trousers and a black slipover.
> 
> Critique welcome.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


Cavebear: English trad sounds right to me: the only difference I see from classic American trad is the decidedly English shoulder on the jacket. I think that's an appealing look. My one suggestion is to see if you like it better with a four-in-hand. The windsor knot, if that's what it is, quite fills up the tight vee in your sweater.

And, thanks for overcoming your English reticence and posting a picture--don't worry, we won't tell. It's very valuable, because mirrors lie. At least, mine does to me. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> From a while ago on a trip to CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the frames, Trip. Where'd you get 'em?


----------



## P Hudson

Cavebear: I like that look. In fact, I'm sure I wouldn't have liked the black, so I'm glad you posted the pic that you did. I wonder if the affection for wrinkles is an American legacy of prep-school culture that Brits are happy to leave behind. I have my theories, but they are probably best kept private for now.



This sweater is one of my few Australian-sourced articles of clothing. It isn't all that special but is the right color for when I throw something gray or blue over it to go outside.
Very old BB ocbd
Khakis


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Love the frames, Trip. Where'd you get 'em?


Oliver Peoples. I got them in a shop on Wickenden in Providence, RI. Moscot makes something similar.


----------



## Trip English

Trying out the LE overstock field coat. I rate this one a BUY!


----------



## P Hudson

> Trying out the LE overstock field coat. I rate this one a BUY!


I like the coat.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cavebear58 said:


> I have been a bit sceptical about the idea of photographing what one is wearing. However, I'm beginning to see that it is very useful -


The camara does not lie!!

Nice look too.


----------



## Joe Beamish

My latest ebay find -- this unlined BB silk/blend jacket. Worn with charcoal dress pants. And pennies.


----------



## Caesars0331

Graham, P Hudson and Trip. Looking great, gents! (You too, Joe. Your post only appeared after I submitted mine!!)



I think this shows the fit of the jacket a little better.



BB 3/2 sack (Light wool, I guess you could say a Glen Plaid pattern...its cool and rainy today) 
BB OCBD
John Comfort of London for Capper & Capper Detroit (Inherited from my Grandfather)
AE Park Ave

Pic was somewhat washed out, my apologies.


----------



## The Rambler

Joe Beamish said:


> My latest ebay find -- this unlined BB silk/blend jacket. Worn with charcoal dress pants. And pennies.


 Great find! Excellent, understated outfit.


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars0331 said:


> Graham, P Hudson and Trip. Looking great, gents! (You too, Joe. Your post only appeared after I submitted mine!!)
> 
> I think this shows the fit of the jacket a little better.
> 
> BB 3/2 sack (Light wool, I guess you could say a Glen Plaid pattern...its cool and rainy today)
> BB OCBD
> John Comfort of London for Capper & Capper Detroit (Inherited from my Grandfather)
> AE Park Ave
> 
> Pic was somewhat washed out, my apologies.


Comfortably correct-looking. I like the white shirt/white hanky look.


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


> My latest ebay find -- this unlined BB silk/blend jacket. Worn with charcoal dress pants. And pennies.


Looks great, Joe.

Great example of a true sack cut. Very nicely done.


----------



## richard d.

Cardinals, 
I thought those were BB braces, they're really beautiful. What a great choice with the shirt and tie. Your tie is really sharp. Good looking photo my friend. Richard d.

>B


Cardinals5 said:


> Commencement ceremony tonight
> 
> Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
> Gitman Bros. broadcloth french cuff shirt
> Paul Stuart tie
> BB braces
> AE PAs


----------



## richard d.

P Hudson...Great sweater you have there, it would actually go with many outfits and colors. Richard d.



P Hudson said:


> Cavebear: I like that look. In fact, I'm sure I wouldn't have liked the black, so I'm glad you posted the pic that you did. I wonder if the affection for wrinkles is an American legacy of prep-school culture that Brits are happy to leave behind. I have my theories, but they are probably best kept private for now.
> 
> This sweater is one of my few Australian-sourced articles of clothing. It isn't all that special but is the right color for when I throw something gray or blue over it to go outside.
> Very old BB ocbd
> Khakis


----------



## Cardinals5

richard d. said:


> Cardinals,
> I thought those were BB braces, they're really beautiful. What a great choice with the shirt and tie. Your tie is really sharp. Good looking photo my friend. Richard d.
> >B


Yes, BB braces - thanks for the compliment

Cool weather today and casual

Mystery maker (no labels at all) feather weight tweed with very open quarters, but with all the fixin's - 3/2 sack, all lapped seams, 2 cuff buttons, 1/2 lined, hook vent 
BB uni-stripe with unlined collar
Bills M2 poplin
Alden AWW


----------



## Caesars0331

The Rambler said:


> Comfortably correct-looking. I like the white shirt/white hanky look.


 Thanks Rambler. White PS is my go to 90% of the time. I should have mentioned how much I liked your hat/suit combo above^^ Great looking cover!!


Cardinals5 said:


> Great example of a true sack cut. Very nicely done.


Thanks a lot Cards!!



Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery maker (no labels at all) feather weight tweed with very open quarters, but with all the fixin's - 3/2 sack, all lapped seams, 2 cuff buttons, 1/2 lined, hook vent
> BB uni-stripe with unlined collar
> Bills M2 poplin
> Alden AWW


Looking sharp! Your jacket is just what I am looking for. Something besides the greys and browns I currently have.


----------



## The Rambler

M2 poplins are my all time favorite summer slacks.


----------



## Brownshoe

Joe, I have that exact same jacket, and always wind up wearing it with a blue OCBD and maroon knit tie, as you have done.

Why? Because we are geniuses.


----------



## The Rambler

*Elderly gab suit w/detail; Sebagos*


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Nice gabardine suit, Rambler. Haven't seen a gab suit around these parts for a while.


----------



## P Hudson

I'm sure three images seems self-indulgent. I haven't been able to capture the colors or textures from a distance, so the following are intended to show first texture, then fit, then combination.

J Press 3 button sack: gray herringbone with blue stripe
bengal stripe OCBD by Eagle
wool tie, made in USA
Timex on Central
Waterman
Polo GI jeans
AE saddles


----------



## The Rambler

Nice, PH. Great tie.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Nice, PH. Great tie.


Thanks Rambler. I like your suit--great shot of the vent.


----------



## Cowtown

Joe Beamish said:


> My latest ebay find -- this unlined BB silk/blend jacket. Worn with charcoal dress pants. And pennies.


That is one great find.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Joe Beamish

Thank you Rambler, Cardinals, Brownshoe, Cowtown. That jacket feels great on, so when the weather warms up again I'm going to reaching for it a lot.

By the way, for a minute there I went on an anti-navy blazer kick, but I'm off it now. Mac's is looking handsome with that yummy olivey-green mix.


----------



## Got Shell?

Trip English said:


> From a while ago on a trip to CA:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That's the LE paintbrush shirt in the pic. I bought one of every color except orange and they're heavy in the rotation.)
> 
> From today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An unseasonably cold day here in CT. Broke out an emergency tweed.


Trip, you have done a nice job pulling off jeans with a navy blazer. I think it's tough to do without looking like a d-bag, but you have managed to make it look natural.


----------



## Got Shell?

P Hudson said:


> I'm sure three images seems self-indulgent. I haven't been able to capture the colors or textures from a distance, so the following are intended to show first texture, then fit, then combination.
> 
> J Press 3 button sack: gray herringbone with blue stripe
> bengal stripe OCBD by Eagle
> wool tie, made in USA
> Timex on Central
> Waterman
> Polo GI jeans
> AE saddles


Lots of WIN here. Like the belt.


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Thank you Rambler, Cardinals, Brownshoe, Cowtown. That jacket feels great on, so when the weather warms up again I'm going to reaching for it a lot.
> 
> By the way, for a minute there I went on an anti-navy blazer kick, but I'm off it now. Mac's is looking handsome with that yummy olivey-green mix.


thank you


----------



## P Hudson

Got Shell? said:


> Lots of WIN here. Like the belt.


Thanks. Tomorrow I might mix things up by changing the mug. I've been enjoying the pics the last couple days: Trips shirt, McArthur's artwork, Joe Beamish's jacket (I really want one of those), the Rambler's pennys...


----------



## Trip English

Got Shell? said:


> Trip, you have done a nice job pulling off jeans with a navy blazer. I think it's tough to do without looking like a d-bag, but you have managed to make it look natural.


I find that if you don't pay attention to fit, everything you wear makes you look like a bozo.


----------



## Cardinals5

>


Thought I'd start something new by posting exemplary outfits and/or humorous pics from past WAYW posts.

First up is an infrequent poster in the thread who was first known as Squadron A. Pic 1: well-fitted natural shoulder blazer, great silk rep, beautiful collar roll, and hypnotic glasses. Pic 2: obviously noteworthy for the way he carries his AA specs. Pic 3: demonstrating how to properly use a pocket square. This guy should post more often :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trip English

At some point I'll post a clear picture! It seems like everywhere I go is a low light environment!


----------



## JDDY

Trip English said:


> I find that if you don't pay attention to fit, everything you wear makes you look like a bozo.


I concur re: the jeans and blazer, if you want to do it that's how. The light blue gingham is such a great shirt, one of the best shirts under a navy blazer imo.


----------



## Caesars0331

Cards, well done!! Nice ties, btw. :aportnoy:

Mac and Trip. Sharp.

A very blue Corbin sack
LLBean check
Beater chinos
Loafers


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Wonderful colors, Mac. This thread has been enjoying a delightful run of blue blazers, bows, and hats lately :icon_smile:.


----------



## CMDC

BB jacket
BB blue ocbd
BB emblematic tie
LE khakis
Weejuns


----------



## alexaristoi

Hello to everyone! :icon_smile:
This is my first post ... just a casual day.


























navy vintage jacket
rl button down
lacoste jeans

Have a nice day


----------



## Joe Beamish

Trip English said:


> At some point I'll post a clear picture! It seems like everywhere I go is a low light environment!


I've discovered iphones make a very inferior Ralphus


----------



## The Rambler

alexaristoi said:


> Hello to everyone! :icon_smile:
> This is my first post ... just a casual day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> navy vintage jacket
> rl button down
> lacoste jeans
> 
> Have a nice day


Welcome: a very nice first post. Are you German?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Alexaristoi,

I recommend a belt.


----------



## alexaristoi

The Rambler, yes from Berlin.

AdamsSutherland, you're right I put on a brown leather belt.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Unexpected cold day example in which I use my toughest old blazer as a jacket over a rugged old flannel. With not-terribly-rugged Levis jeans and ugly but invincible boats.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
CH socks
JL slip-ons
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

*Off to fish the evening hatch: cool and showery*


----------



## P Hudson

*Mouse hunting attire*

This shirt is a favorite. It is Chaps from a while back. They were always inferior to Polo, but this one is very nice fabric and excellent fit. Maybe 15 years ago, even the inferior stuff was better than much of today's clothing.

Once the mouse was in the garbage can, I threw on my trusty old blanket shirt and settled in at the computer.


----------



## The Rambler

Do you practice catch-and-release?


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Do you practice catch-and-release?


I was going to ask you the same question.


----------



## The Rambler

but, of course. I know these local trout by name, in fact, they probably know me by name.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Joe Beamish said:


> Unexpected cold day example in which I use my toughest old blazer as a jacket over a rugged old flannel. With not-terribly-rugged Levis jeans and ugly but invincible boats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great shirt, assuming 2d photo represents the actual color. Nice shave:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Got Shell?

Cardinals5 said:


> Thought I'd start something new by posting exemplary outfits and/or humorous pics from past WAYW posts.
> 
> First up is an infrequent poster in the thread who was first known as Squadron A. Pic 1: well-fitted natural shoulder blazer, great silk rep, beautiful collar roll, and hypnotic glasses. Pic 2: obviously noteworthy for the way he carries his AA specs. Pic 3: demonstrating how to properly use a pocket square. This guy should post more often :icon_smile_wink:


That last pic was after he saw another "is _____ trad?" thread.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Wonderful colors, Mac. This thread has been enjoying a delightful run of blue blazers, bows, and hats lately :icon_smile:.


thank you. i am very color blind and i will pass your comments to my valet


----------



## mcarthur

alexaristoi said:


> Hello to everyone! :icon_smile:
> This is my first post ... just a casual day.
> 
> navy vintage jacket
> rl button down
> lacoste jeans
> Have a nice day


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

mcarthur said:


>


Finally we have an answer to the question about the trad toothbrush. Seriously though, that outfit is the epitome of stylish simplicity. Very nice.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> Do you practice catch-and-release?





P Hudson said:


> I was going to ask you the same question.


LOL. I've been doing that recently, with a family of raccoons that took up residence under our front porch...vicious little suckers! I'm sure glad I don't have to work a hook out of their lip, prior to releasing them.


----------



## R0ME0

Cardinals5 said:


> Commencement ceremony tonight
> 
> Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
> Gitman Bros. broadcloth french cuff shirt
> Paul Stuart tie
> BB braces
> AE PAs


Talk about good taste. I love the braces and necktie.


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> Finally we have an answer to the question about the trad toothbrush. Seriously though, that outfit is the epitome of stylish simplicity. Very nice.


thank you. you have good eyes


----------



## Cardinals5

More favorites from the past.

bandofoutsiders in a great 3/2 cord suit


Desk Jockey with some great pattern matching


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> More favorites from the past.
> 
> bandofoutsiders in a great 3/2 cord suit
> 
> I've got to have a cord suit just like that one! Any idea who might make/sell one today?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> I've got to have a cord suit just like that one! Any idea who might make/sell one today?


I can't recall anyone selling a 3/2 sack cord suit, but his was from Press.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## P Hudson

Another try with my LE jacket.
LE Hyde Park ocbd
Timex on Central
LE copper khakis: I like these a lot, but can't wear them with brown or tan shoes. That limits things a bit.
PRL socks (I had no idea what to match with this combo of pants and shoes, so I tried not to match)
J Crew dirty bucks


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Another try with my LE jacket.
> LE Hyde Park ocbd
> Timex on Central
> LE copper khakis: I like these a lot, but can't wear them with brown or tan shoes. That limits things a bit.
> PRL socks (I had no idea what to match with this combo of pants and shoes, so I tried not to match)
> J Crew dirty bucks


Works well for me: matching can get girly.


----------



## The Rambler

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I've been doing that recently, with a family of raccoons that took up residence under our front porch...vicious little suckers! I'm sure glad I don't have to work a hook out of their lip, prior to releasing them.


LOL: I hope you're releasing them far enough away, in fact, on the far bank of a major river. Mi esposa traped 18 flying suirrels this winter with a Hav-a heart. Later, found out you can sell em on ebay, dammit.


----------



## Joe Beamish

P Hudson, looks great. Why do I feel compelled to recommend, all the sudden, that you consider a pocket square? Normally I salute every man's right to leave it out of the mix. But somehow I think it would look great in that ensemble.


----------



## P Hudson

Joe Beamish said:


> P Hudson, looks great. Why do I feel compelled to recommend, all the sudden, that you consider a pocket square? Normally I salute every man's right to leave it out of the mix. But somehow I think it would look great in that ensemble.


I'm a big fan of the square, and thought about wearing one today. But I just can't help feeling that it is a bit much for someone working in his basement.


----------



## randomdude

The Rambler said:


> Cardinals5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> More favorites from the past.
> 
> bandofoutsiders in a great 3/2 cord suit
> 
> I've got to have a cord suit just like that one! Any idea who might make/sell one today?
> 
> 
> 
> Wes Anderson?
Click to expand...


----------



## Cardinals5

Forum regulars will recognize these old pics - one of my favorite long absent posters.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Forum regulars will recognize these old pics - one of my favorite long absent posters.
> 
> a good gentlemen who will be back in the future


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cowtown

mcarthur said:


> Cardinals5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum regulars will recognize these old pics - one of my favorite long absent posters.
> 
> a good gentlemen who will be back in the future
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly hope so. I miss the Squire.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rambler

my favorite detail - the yellow highlighter :icon_smile_big:


----------



## alexaristoi

The weather is really bad ... around 10°C + rain and this for weeks now! 


















oxford, rl navy sweater, khakis


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Taverniti jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Trip English

Is KitonBrioni trad?


----------



## Coleman

kitonbrioni is so Trad that the real question is:

Is Trad kitonbrioni?


----------



## Trip English

I've actually thought of creating a false identity called PressO'connells and just droning out lists of extreme trad finery and not responding to anyone ever.


----------



## The Rambler

Hey! some things are off-limits. But, if I ever have another kid, I'll name him/her Press O'Connell.


----------



## Coleman

To fully become the Trad kitonbrioni you'd actually have to buy the stuff, all a size or two too large, and create a horror show of blog showcasing your idiocy.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> Is KitonBrioni trad?


I wouldn't know. The ignore feature is wonderful.


----------



## Zon Jr.

Coleman said:


> To fully become the Trad kitonbrioni you'd actually have to buy the stuff, all a size or two too large, and create a horror show of blog showcasing your idiocy.


A bit mean spirited. You never have to look at his blog.


----------



## mcarthur

Zon Jr. said:


> A bit mean spirited. You never have to look at his blog.


 i do not view coleman remarks as mean spirited


----------



## Trip English

Zon Jr. said:


> A bit mean spirited. You never have to look at his blog.


That's like saying you don't have to look at a car wreck.

And besides, he's not commenting on an actual member of the forum. KitonBrioni's posts are the equivalent of an "Out of Office" auto-reply. He doesn't participate and likely uses the click-throughs to increase traffic to monetize his blog so he can afford more enormous Italian clothing.


----------



## P Hudson

Saturday in the Park:
golf shirt: Bobby Jones by Hickey Freeman
Sekonda on Central
Khakis, AE saddles


----------



## Pentheos

Trip English said:


> He doesn't participate...


KB has in the past. He didn't say much though.

As I've said before, I'm scared of him. I'm afraid that too much criticism would lead to two broken knees, no wadda mean?


----------



## Trip English

Pentheos said:


> KB has in the past. He didn't say much though.
> 
> As I've said before, I'm scared of him. I'm afraid that too much criticism would lead to two broken knees, no wadda mean?


He'd never get me. I'd hear all that fabric whipping like a mainsail.


----------



## Pink and Green

Ahh the trad forum. Where even the jibes are gentlemanly. 

Seriously though, I do find it tiresome to read a laundry list instead of a picture. I keep feeling like I forgot toothpaste at the market whenever I see his posts.


----------



## P Hudson

All this talk about KB! He is, after all, an honors member.

All you need to do is click on his name. One of the options when you go to his profile is an ignore button. If you don't like his posts, just click ignore. It worked for me.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> All this talk about KB! He is, after all, an honors member.
> 
> All you need to do is click on his name. One of the options when you go to his profile is an ignore button. If you don't like his posts, just click ignore. It worked for me.


Oh dear, the Final Solution. The Nuclear Option. I hope we aren't swinging from a feeling of being overrun by trolls and their dupes to a totalitarian police state where all undesirables are taken out and summarily dismissed. (sorry, PH, and you so moderate).somebody post a picture, please ....


----------



## Coleman

Zon Jr. said:


> A bit mean spirited. You never have to look at his blog.


You're right, on both counts, but he sure wants me to look at his blog (or why would he play this game?).


----------



## Cardinals5

Alright, Rambler, you asked for it. I've been casual all week and so here's today's casual outfit. I picked up a couple of suit jackets from the tailor this morning so I'll try them on and post pics later today.



Sero "The Purist" ecru ocbd
Filson tin cloth chinos
AE Stockbridge

This is a new (to me) made-in-italy suede jacket I picked up at a thrift earlier in the week. I was going to put it in the acquisitions thread, but we need some more pics here.


----------



## The Rambler

*Off to the Radnor Races on a perfect May day*








The coat is green (doesn't show up in the snap). Cards, thanks for your post.


----------



## Cajunking

The Rambler said:


> The coat is green (doesn't show up in the snap). Cards, thanks for your post.


Looks great! You should get a photo outside... I'd love to see the green jacket!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip English said:


> I've actually thought of creating a false identity called PressO'connells and just droning out lists of extreme trad finery and not responding to anyone ever.


TE,
I'm seriously disappointed in you for not following through with this.

Beats the "A Continuous Peen" blog.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLPL shirt
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Coleman

This rig (or rigs) is actually brilliant in its simplicity (something even in my repetitiveness I feel I've strayed from).


----------



## The Rambler

Cajunking said:


> Looks great! You should get a photo outside... I'd love to see the green jacket!


Merci, Cajun. No outside mirrors. Let us know if you like the M3s.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Alright, Rambler, you asked for it. I've been casual all week and so here's today's casual outfit. I picked up a couple of suit jackets from the tailor this morning so I'll try them on and post pics later today.
> 
> [
> Sero "The Purist" ecru ocbd
> 
> Nice. Is there still a Sero? Wore them in college, class of '69.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not sure if the reincarnated Sero is still hanging around. The original company, based in New Haven, crashed sometime in the late 1980s, but was then revived in the early 1990s (different tags, IRRC) and then moved production to China. The quality of the post-1990 Seros never really matched the older stuff. I have a couple older Seros and one of the new label, made in USA, pinpoints, but the fit is off. What I particularly like about the older Seros is the lower placement of the second button so that if worn without a tie the collar is more open.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

I'm really struggling to get a decent picture. This is a BB Makers sack. I think it originally rolled to the top, but someone tried unsuccessfully to convert it to a 3/2. See middle pic for the roll. Any ideas on how to fix the damage would be appreciated. I have been slowly nursing it back to health by pressing out the crease that was put into it. It is a brown POW, worn here with a blue Eagle OCBD.

I had a square in the pocket, but used it after church. I bit into a tomato and it squirted seeds onto the lapel.

The shoes are AE Thayers.


----------



## The Rambler

Probably the somebody who tried to convert it to a 3/2 was a presser at a drycleaners who wasn't paying attention. I'd take it to a good tailor and ask him to press it in to original shape. They can do amazing things. That's an excellent suit and fits you very well.


----------



## Joe Beamish

*last night's cocktail party*

press 3/2 sack (not that you can tell from the photo); bb shirt; and a Rooster cotton tie to bring a little levity to the ponderous, clunky suit selection. Worn with captoes.


----------



## hookem12387

Then on the greatest day of recent history, yesterday, my last day of 1L:


----------



## alexaristoi

hookem12387, looking good!


----------



## The Rambler

Joe Beamish said:


> press 3/2 sack (not that you can tell from the photo); bb shirt; and a Rooster cotton tie to bring a little levity to the ponderous, clunky suit selection. Worn with captoes.


That Rooster does what you wanted it to do very well, JB, particularly with the back of the tie at large like that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
CK tie
Tiffany belt
Zegna socks
Brioni balmorals
DV cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Navy BB 3/2 sack, brass buttons
RL button down, unlined collar
RL khakis


----------



## TheWGP

Tongue firmly in cheek... is this Trad? English Trad? 

Note the cuffed Bills and #8 BB unlined loafers peeking out underneath! :icon_smile_big: Hidden is a vintage must-iron white BB OCBD - which served better in the heat than the newer non-irons would have, IMO! Oh, and don't ask about the mermaids... long story!


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## Cardinals5

TheWGP said:


>


Congrats on your big day!


----------



## mat135

I am not saying there is anything wrong, it is just a bit too much shirt cuff for my taste.


----------



## mcarthur

TheWGP said:


> Tongue firmly in cheek... is this Trad? English Trad?
> 
> Note the cuffed Bills and #8 BB unlined loafers peeking out underneath! :icon_smile_big: Hidden is a vintage must-iron white BB OCBD - which served better in the heat than the newer non-irons would have, IMO! Oh, and don't ask about the mermaids... long story!


congratulations on your graduation from case western reserve school of law


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> press 3/2 sack (not that you can tell from the photo); bb shirt; and a Rooster cotton tie to bring a little levity to the ponderous, clunky suit selection. Worn with captoes.


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

dchandler2 said:


> https://i424.photobucket.com/albums/pp330/dchandler2/Summer%20Straw%20
> 
> very nicely done


----------



## P Hudson

mat135 said:


> I am not saying there is anything wrong, it is just a bit too much shirt cuff for my taste.


Thanks for the comment. The sleeves are plenty long on the jacket (but pulled up a bit to show the watch and cuff). The problem is more with the shirt. For some reason all of my blue OCBDs are too long.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

dchandler2 said:


>


Wow. Perfect.


----------



## mat135

Gorgeous jacket! Great find!


----------



## Joe Beamish

Rambler and Mcarthur, thank you. (hmm, title of a TV show? Mac and The Rambler)


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Rambler and Mcarthur, thank you. (hmm, title of a TV show? Mac and The Rambler)


we can share the royalties


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ds23pallas

A Hand-Me-Down day: Suit, shirt, tie, pocket square and watch all passed on to me by my father. The suit dates from 1981, the shirt, tie and square are from the 1970's. The watch is from 1963.


----------



## TheWGP

Cards, Mac, thank you - Mac, you may be colorblind but your eyes are very sharp! :aportnoy:


----------



## Coleman

Thanks to Patrick06790 for this The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 sack blazer.


----------



## Jovan

Page 666? Yikes! I wonder if the anti-Christ of Trad will arrive anytime soon.

Coleman: Great look. Are those black loafers?


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Page 666? Yikes! I wonder if the anti-Christ of Trad will arrive anytime soon.


I think the anti-christ of trad is actually a regular contributor to the WAYWT thread. He has a blog, you know.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> Coleman, the blazer is fantastic. I should send Patrick my specs!


I also appreciate this latter picture given this past week's hullabaloo.


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman said:


> Thanks to Patrick06790 for this The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 sack blazer.


Hilarious, and worth a thousand words.


----------



## mjo_1

Trip English said:


> I think the anti-christ of trad is actually a regular contributor to the WAYWT thread. He has a blog, you know.


Haha so true. Turns out the devil does actually wear quite a bit of Prada.

Best,

Michael


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The four horsemen of casual shoes, page 666 and now this blasphemy??

The end is nigh!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


> Thanks to Patrick06790 for this The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 sack blazer.


Not surprising, a triumphant and humorous return.


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> I think the anti-christ of trad is actually a regular contributor to the WAYWT thread. He has a blog, you know.


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JL penny loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Omega watch


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> This is a new (to me) made-in-italy suede jacket I picked up at a thrift earlier in the week. I was going to put it in the acquisitions thread, but we need some more pics here.


Nice looking jacket, a great find. The design is pretty much straight A-1 but with handwarmer pockets instead of the A-1's patch flap pockets.

I am a very big fan of the A-1 design. You can see what they look like here.


----------



## boatshoe

Coleman said:


> Thanks to Patrick06790 for this The Connecticut Yankee 3/2 sack blazer.


Nice shoulder. Good find by Patrick.


----------



## eagle2250

WouldaShoulda said:


> The four horsemen of casual shoes, page 666 and now this blasphemy??
> 
> The end is nigh!!


 LOL. Perhaps we are witnessing '"the end times" Trad? If such should prove to be the case, let us hope that Coleman's new blazer is crafted of Kevlar...now wouldn't that be added value? ROFALOL!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Coleman

Thanks for the compliments, all.

The pennies are just my brown Bass Gilmans (although I'm considering a pair in black of the same as they've easily become my favorite pennies despite being the lowest quality).


----------



## Jovan

Funny, they looked black in the picture. I suppose Bass are okay if you get them on the cheap. Given what's been said about their declining quality, I wouldn't pay full price.

Speaking of colour, are those grey or olive chinos? They look pretty good. Lord knows I need more variety in cotton trou.


----------



## Coleman

They're olive (or Dill as J. Crew is attempting to reinvent them, I suppose to remove the nerd stigma ).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Perhaps we are witnessing '"the end times" Trad? If such should prove to be the case, let us hope that Coleman's new blazer is crafted of Kevlar...now wouldn't that be added value? ROFALOL!


Thank goodness that ugliness is over and the sun hath shined again!!


----------



## Pink and Green

OK. Here's a painful first effort by your man, P&G. I threw in one "anonymous guy taking pictures of himself in the bathroom" pic which I find creepy/hilarious. I've also figured out why everyone is so somber - I can't bring myself to smile at a camera which is taking pictures of me, by me. Forgive the horrible photography, this is a first step into a larger world.




























That last pose I take for several hours a day, as my brain and the computer fight it out. Here's the breakdown:

Glasses: Mont Blanc
Watch: Timex with J. Crew NATO strap
Shirt: Land's End Paintbrush BD in blue
Undershirt: PRL Custom Fit Jersey Polo in White (Who do we beg to get him to make these again?)
Belt: LEBO Special
Pants: American Living in Sand
Shoes: Top-Sider AO in Brown
Socks: Ha, fooled you.


----------



## Patrick06790

boatshoe said:


> Nice shoulder. Good find by Patrick.


The Connecticut Yankee was run by a guy named Bob Darden. I find their own label ties rather frequently, sometimes made by Talbott, and sometimes bearing the same logo as The Andover Shop.

Even more confusing, sometimes the tie labels read "Bob Darden's Andover Shop." I emailed the actual Andover Shop to ask if there was a story here and received a rather brusque reply by mail: "No connection" scrawled on a print-out of my email.

https://coiledpleasures.blogspot.com/2009/07/summer-style-or-its-great-to-be-fat.html


----------



## alexaristoi

Pink and Green, I really like the fit and colors. Hope to see more fits :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Pink and Green

alexaristoi said:


> Pink and Green, I really like the fit and colors. Hope to see more fits :icon_smile_big:


Thanks for your support. I should mention, as I forgot earlier, I am using the Coleman method of ironing: don't.


----------



## Jovan

P&G: I wouldn't wear a polo under another shirt with a collar. To me, it seems a little "try-hard." Wear one or the other, I say. I'm totally with you on the bathroom pictures thing, which is why I haven't posted here in a long time. They're none too flattering. Generally, the best clothing pictures are taken outdoors in natural sunlight.


----------



## alexaristoi

Jovan said:


> I wouldn't wear a polo under another shirt with a collar.


Isn't that just preppy?


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> P&G: I wouldn't wear a polo under another shirt with a collar


What he said.


----------



## Pink and Green

This is an outgrowth of an earlier thread I posted - I wanted to try it out, see how it worked. My office has a direct AC vent above my head, so I wanted to see if I could layer to be more comfy during the day. Was only in the office for a couple hours, so so far jury's still out.


----------



## Jovan

Preppy or not, I'm not a fan. Just like whether or not it's Trad, I dislike BB "fun" shirts, embroidered trousers/shorts, and patch madras.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> P&G: I'm totally with you on the bathroom pictures thing, which is why I haven't posted here in a long . Generally, the best clothing pictures are taken outdoors in natural sunlight.


Very true, Jovan, but if my wife ever caught me taking pictures of myself I'd never live it down. At least I'm left alone in the bathroom, though I can't seem to avoid a furtive expression


----------



## Jovan

Funny, because my s/o wants to take pictures of me. I suppose my need would help hers.


----------



## The Rambler

indulge her.


----------



## Coleman

I can't see the pic yet, P&G, but I do think the polo/OCBD layering thing can be done well (even though it's not something I'd do). I'll comment again when I can see it.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack glenplaid suit
BB white ocbd
BB repp
Gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack glenplaid suit
> BB white ocbd
> BB repp
> Gunboats


Nice fit, nice tie with that suit, white shirt w 1/4" of white ps very dignified.


----------



## dchandler2

mcarthur said:


> very nicely done





PeterSawatzky said:


> Wow. Perfect.


Thanks guys


----------



## Coleman

Jovan said:


> I suppose Bass are okay if you get them on the cheap. Given what's been said about their declining quality, I wouldn't pay full price.


I did (and would again) pay full price for my Gilmans. I'd say that the Bass line has to be taken on a shoe by shoe basis. The Gilmans (seem to me to) have an okay cost/quality ratio for new shoes.

Getting something on sale is of course always better than not (and better shoes could be had used at a better price, but it takes work, sometimes ease is worth more than savings, and, I feel, beater pennies are more valuable/versatile in a wardrobe than nice ones---this is not to say I wouldn't love some Aldens).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna shirt
Kiton shirt
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Coleman

Pink and Green said:


>


I think you pulled it off, P&G (the polo/OCBD layering), and much more subtly than I expected from you.

Does it mark one as super preppy? Yes. Even a bit of an exaggeration? Maybe. But is it kind of cool and fun? I think so.



CMDC said:


>


Lookin' great, CMDC.


----------



## Pentheos

Pink and Green said:


>


Take this as a compliment: have you considered slim-fitting OCBDs?


----------



## Coleman

^I'd say P&G's OCBD is easily within the good fit spectrum. He could go a little trimmer, he could even go a little more loose.


----------



## Pink and Green

Pentheos said:


> Take this as a compliment: have you considered slim-fitting OCBDs?


This IS the slim fit from Land's End...LOL. Yes, always on the look out for more slim stuff. The problem is, I am V-shaped. Considered an ideal by fashion designers, yet never designed for as most aren't shaped this way. Broad shoulders, narrow waist. I have to go with what I can find.

I am taking suggestions always, however.

In recent news, my wife and I went on a date for our anniversary (eight years to the day). At coffee she finally said "Are you...wearing two collared shirts at the same time?" After some explanation, she said "Did the people on the forum tell you to do this?" After vehement denial, she accepted this reasoning about temperature change.

Then when driving home and I became hot, she told me I should take my own advice and shed the shirt. I was driving and could not, so this exercise may be repeated in the future at some later date.

It really only works when both shirts are light weight - a jersey Polo combined with the paintbrush shirt worked well.


----------



## P Hudson

Under-the-weather wear
Grandfather's old scarf (must be at least 50 years old)
Gant sweater--early 80s
Polo ppbd with hideous logo on chest
Timex on Central


----------



## mcarthur

^^has your season changed from summer to fall


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## eagle2250

Pink and Green said:


> OK. Here's a painful first effort by your man, P&G. I threw in one "anonymous guy taking pictures of himself in the bathroom" pic which I find creepy/hilarious. I've also figured out why everyone is so somber - I can't bring myself to smile at a camera which is taking pictures of me, by me. Forgive the horrible photography, this is a first step into a larger world.
> That last pose I take for several hours a day, as my brain and the computer fight it out. Here's the breakdown:
> 
> ...


P & G, you have conquered a peak that some of us have yet to scale. You are looking great, particularly in the final photo. Well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack khaki jacket
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
JPress tie (navy and burgundy stripe--not really visible)
LE olive trousers
AE Grayson


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Under-the-weather wear
> Grandfather's old scarf (must be at least 50 years old)
> Gant sweater--early 80s
> Polo ppbd with hideous logo on chest
> Timex on Central


wonderful - feel better!


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


exquisitely soft felt, no doubt a perfect counterpoint to deeply shined shoes (not visible). cool ps.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Coleman said:


> I think you pulled it off, P&G (the polo/OCBD layering), and much more subtly than I expected from you.
> 
> Does it mark one as super preppy? Yes. Even a bit of an exaggeration? Maybe. But is it kind of cool and fun? I think so.


I agree.

With the polo collar down, it's subtle and not OTT whatsoever.


----------



## Pink and Green

Thanks for the support everyone, eagle.

My wife did comment on it, but didn't find it ludicrous. Joke as you will about asking the forum if something is trad, but the real question is "Will you be seen in public alongside me if I wear this?" LOL...my poor long suffering wife.


----------



## The Rambler

Pink and Green said:


> Thanks for the support everyone, eagle.
> 
> My wife did comment on it, but didn't find it ludicrous. Joke as you will about asking the forum if something is trad, but the real question is "Will you be seen in public alongside me if I wear this?" LOL...my poor long suffering wife.


Look out, Ponca City! [private joke] Works for me, on you.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack khaki jacket
> BB blue pinpoint ocbd
> JPress tie (navy and burgundy stripe--not really visible)
> LE olive trousers
> AE Grayson


nice looking attire


----------



## The Rambler

*25 y.o. Sharkskin; fabric detail; 20+ y.o. Imperials*

Sharksin is durable, flexible, drapes like a Greek statue, holds a crease for years,doesn't have to look tacky, and is underappreciated anymore. Imperials feel like bedroom slippers. Exciting new socks from A Kabbaz: sort of businessman's GTH.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Rambler. I dig the socks too!


----------



## Taken Aback

Pink and Green said:


> After some explanation, she said "Did the people on the forum tell you to do this?"


I couldn't tell you how loudly I laughed. :biggrin:

You pull off that look very well! A testament to trad without breaking the bank. 
(Sears B&M has LE clearance discounts right now too!)


----------



## P Hudson

mcarthur said:


> ^^has your season changed from summer to fall


 Yes. We went from a late summer stretch of 75 degrees and sunny to rainy and highs in the 60s/lows in the 50s. Can't really complain I guess, but it feels different. Since houses are not centrally heated, the cold can get into your bones.

I've really enjoyed your last two pics: one day a navy jacket matched with complex patterns followed by navy jacket with much simpler patterns. Most instructive.


----------



## Pink and Green

That's an excellent look Rambler. Another item to add to my "to buy someday list"


----------



## Cavebear58

dchandler2 said:


>


Sir. That is pure class! Superbly presented. Thank you, quite inspiring. Best wishes, Graham.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Barba shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
JV cologne
GP watch


----------



## P Hudson

Coarse and heavy Harris Tweed
RL bd
navy cardigan
Timex on Central
High rise Polo khakis


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Sharksin is durable, flexible, drapes like a Greek statue, holds a crease for years,doesn't have to look tacky, and is underappreciated anymore. Imperials feel like bedroom slippers. Exciting new socks from A Kabbaz: sort of businessman's GTH.


i like your attire except for your gth socks


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> Yes. We went from a late summer stretch of 75 degrees and sunny to rainy and highs in the 60s/lows in the 50s. Can't really complain I guess, but it feels different. Since houses are not centrally heated, the cold can get into your bones.
> 
> I've really enjoyed your last two pics: one day a navy jacket matched with complex patterns followed by navy jacket with much simpler patterns. Most instructive.


thank you. i will pass your compliments to my valet


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cir, P&G, Thanks. Uncle, an elegant compliment: my valet would agree :icon_smile_big:


----------



## tsweetland

At my son's baptism







https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w93/tsweetland1/DSC01613-1.jpg


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit
BB pinpoint ocbd (white w/blue pinstripe)
JPress foulard tie
Gunboats


----------



## Caesars0331

BB Blazer
OCBD
Khakis
Bucks


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Good looking Hilton suit. Is that the new one?

Nicely done. I never tire of the BB 3 patch pocket blazer.


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars0331 said:


> BB Blazer
> OCBD
> Khakis
> Bucks


Is that handkerchief pink?


----------



## Caesars0331

lol, yes it is....pink gingham...


----------



## The Rambler

nice.


----------



## mcarthur

cmdc and caesars,
i like your attire


----------



## CMDC

Cardinals5 said:


> Good looking Hilton suit. Is that the new one?
> 
> Nicely done. I never tire of the BB 3 patch pocket blazer.


It is. Its got some faint coloring in the weave--some red, blue, and yellow--that doesn't show up in the picture. The tag dates it to 1987. I can see why Hilton is so loved. Its my first one and its gonna get a lot of wear. I must go make offerings to the thrift gods who brought this and the BB glenplaid from Tuesday to me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
NM polo
Malo cords
NM belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> I must go make offerings to the thrift gods who brought this and the BB glenplaid from Tuesday to me.


Ha, I actually do that - I can be a bit superstitious - I usually give something very good back to thrift stores (a flawless mid-gray Hickey Freeman suit a couple of weeks ago).


----------



## David J. Cooper

First attempt at this. Be gentle.

Grey Viyella Lambs Wool Crew Neck.
Pink Polo OCBD with white stripes.
Levi 501s with the bottoms turned up twice.
Rockport Boat shoes with brown soles, a lot like the old Timberlands.
Brooks Brothers Tradition Cologne.
Seiko Tank homage watch.
A pissy attitude.

When it rained I threw on the stone Drizzler.


----------



## P Hudson

Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket
BB sweater
RLP ppbd
Khakis
Timex on Central

My contribution to the 3/2 darted versus 2 button sack debate. I don't mind this because the shoulders are decent. Two out of three ain't bad, though I prefer a true sack.


----------



## P Hudson

David J. Cooper said:


> First attempt at this. Be gentle.
> 
> Grey Viyella Lambs Wool Crew Neck.
> Pink Polo OCBD with white stripes.
> Levi 501s with the bottoms turned up twice.
> Rockport Boat shoes with brown soles, a lot like the old Timberlands.
> Brooks Brothers Tradition Cologne.
> Seiko Tank homage watch.
> A pissy attitude.
> 
> When it rained I threw on the stone Drizzler.


Sounds good, but pictures are a must. Don't know how to evaluate the cologne from a distance. Anyway, welcome aboard. We're getting frustratingly thin when it comes to this thread.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

P Hudson: I dig the outfit! Very, very nice!


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Anyway, welcome aboard. We're getting frustratingly thin when it comes to this thread.


What he said.


----------



## Wildblue

CMDC said:


> JPress foulard tie


I am digging that tie!!!


----------



## TimHardy

mcarthur said:


>


Like the hat - I wish there were more empahsis on headwear today - maybe a thread? Tim


----------



## The Rambler

Tim, welcome: this is the thread, thanks mainly to Uncle Mac's efforts.


----------



## Cardinals5

My summer uniform
BB blue uni-stripe ocbd
Bills 
AE Walden pennies

Taking man's best friend for a walk (his name's Asta and that's his chair)
https://img37.imageshack.us/i/picture003fjk.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Coleman

That's where I am too, Cards. I've gone casual, and as such, you'd all hunt me down and kill me if I posted everyday just to stop me posting.

Everyday (unless something comes up to warrant otherwise):

oxford button-down
khakis
pennies


----------



## The Rambler

Asta ...a fan of Nick and Nora Charles ...I adore Myrna Loy above all women. You lads are excused for the summer, on the grounds that there is nothing more tradlier than taking the summer off, but do pop in a picture from time to time.


----------



## TimHardy

Rambler, thanks I will look in with interest as I collect hats - get ahead get a hat or something like that?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Truzzi shirt
Malo pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Mezlan loafers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Asta ...a fan of Nick and Nora Charles ...I adore Myrna Loy above all women.


Great job, Rambler - very few know the origin of Asta's name. I, too, share your admiration for Myrna Loy.


----------



## Paul Henning

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni blazer
> NM pocket-square
> Barba shirt
> Zegna pant
> BJ belt
> Pantherella socks
> JL bluchers
> JV cologne
> GP watch


This looks European and not Trad to me. Am I missing something? I hope I don't get into trouble for asking as it's a serious question.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Paul Henning said:


> This looks European and not Trad to me. Am I missing something? I hope I don't get into trouble for asking as it's a serious question.


Go to page 664-665. (that's when forum members here discuss KB posts)


----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle and Rambler: Thanks

Coleman and Cards: You will be missed 

Not that I can say much for myself today...

Navy Polo
Madras Shorts
web belt
boats....


----------



## P Hudson

*How to Kill a jacket*

This wasn't a great jacket to begin with, but it has nice fabric (50% lambswool, 50% wool, with a very silky lining). I pulled the padding out of the shoulders, which left a severely roped right shoulder with weird peaks and valleys on the back. I've tried to show some of it in the second photo.

I don't know what to do with it, except maybe save it for wearing around the house on cool days.

Gray herringbone tweed
blue/gray long sleeve polo
Timex on Central
Khakis
Loafers


----------



## The Rambler

Hopeless, man.


----------



## P Hudson

Coleman said:


> That's where I am too, Cards. I've gone casual, and as such, you'd all hunt me down and kill me if I posted everyday just to stop me posting.
> 
> Everyday (unless something comes up to warrant otherwise):
> 
> oxford button-down
> khakis
> pennies


Please don't stop posting altogether. Even if you put up pics of re-runs, it gives us something to look at. You never know when you might give somebody a new idea. Furthermore, this thread is pretty dull with only a few images per page.


----------



## The Rambler

TimHardy said:


> Rambler, thanks I will look in with interest as I collect hats - get ahead get a hat or something like that?


Post some photos, Tim, even though you're English. We promise not to tell. :biggrin:


----------



## Pink and Green

P Hudson- 

Well done on this layered look. Love it.


----------



## P Hudson

Pink and Green said:


> P Hudson-
> 
> Well done on this layered look. Love it.


Thank you. I'll forward your compliments to my valet:icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## Caesars0331

Hat
OCBD in a sort of aqua/turcoise color. First time its been worn...may be the last for some time...
Khakis
Loafers


----------



## Trip English

From a trip to the high-line park a few days ago:









Land's End paintbrush gingham
Land's End shorts
Topsiders

From today:













































Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald poplin suit
Land's End paintbrush gingham shirt
Brooks Brothers Bow Tie
Topsiders


----------



## Caesars0331

Trip,
Great suit/shirt/tie combo. I really like the s. cuffs.


----------



## P Hudson

What's that on your wrist? Looks like an interesting band.


----------



## Trip English

P Hudson said:


> What's that on your wrist? Looks like an interesting band.


Me?

It's a vintage timex on a croc strap.


----------



## Trip English

Caesars0331 said:


> Trip,
> Great suit/shirt/tie combo. I really like the s. cuffs.


Thanks a lot! I'm a sucker for the surgeons' cuffs.


----------



## Coleman

Lookin' great, Trip! I particularly like your super casual rig as it shows just how one can do super casual within the style.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
RLPL chukka
PS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## chacend

Coleman said:


> That's where I am too, Cards. I've gone casual, and as such, you'd all hunt me down and kill me if I posted everyday just to stop me posting.
> 
> Everyday (unless something comes up to warrant otherwise):
> 
> oxford button-down
> khakis
> pennies


Gone casual for the summer or just for a bit? That's the beauty of the Trad wardrobe, unless your required to wear a suit the difference between lounging at home and going to work is the simple addition of blazer and tie. You already have the rest on!


----------



## P Hudson

Sorry about the ambiguity: I was asking Caesars about the watch.

Not that I'm uninterested in yours, Trip: I really like your shirt with that suit.


----------



## Trip English

Ceasar, what kind of pennies are we dealing with there?


----------



## chacend

Trip,

How do you like those LE paintbrush shirts? I have had my eye on a few.


----------



## P Hudson

Nothing new here:

heavy Harris tweed
LE Hyde Park supima ocbd
RL Polo sweater
Dad's old college scarf
Khakis
AE saddles


----------



## Bernie Zack

Fantastic look!


----------



## Caesars0331

P Hudson, I like the tweed. The watch, like Trip's, is a Timex but on a JCrew band.

Trip, they are just Sebago Classics that I stripped down and built back up with brown cream.


----------



## Trip English

chacend said:


> Trip,
> 
> How do you like those LE paintbrush shirts? I have had my eye on a few.


Do it!

I bought one of each except for orange and they're just about all I wear.


----------



## vwguy

Drinking some ginger ale from the very Trad Turvis tumbler before I heard off to Pentecost Mass.










Brian


----------



## The Rambler

From today:













































Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald poplin suit
Land's End paintbrush gingham shirt
Brooks Brothers Bow Tie
Topsiders[/QUOTE]

Trip: super-fabulous outfit, from the beautifully tied bow to the sockless green topsiders, and all points between. But: can that suit really be poplin? Last photo suggests a different weave, a cotton twill of some kind? Also, many feel that cuff buttons should always be buttoned to avoid appearance of showing off.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Nothing new here:
> 
> heavy Harris tweed
> LE Hyde Park supima ocbd
> RL Polo sweater
> Dad's old college scarf
> Khakis
> AE saddles


 While enjoying your rig I found myself envying your antipodean seasons. Please keep those tweeds, sweaters and scarves coming while most of us sweat it out!


----------



## Caesars0331

vwguy, looking very sharp.

Me, very boring and very casual. Grilled some burgers and drank a beer...eh.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> While enjoying your rig I found myself envying your antipodean seasons. Please keep those tweeds, sweaters and scarves coming while most of us sweat it out!


Let me assure you that the sentiment is entirely reciprocated. Not only do I envy you the approach of summer, but all through Dec and Jan I wish for the chance to wear tweed while I'm in madras. A thread of desperate perversity runs through all that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Fleming belt
Armani socks
Gucci monkstraps
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

Something old, something new.

I bought this overcoat on Ebay last year but never wore it. In fact, I was the only bidder, so it was quite inexpensive. When it arrived, a pocket contained a sheet of paper suggesting that it was built to spec in Hong Kong for Nautica as a sample piece. It is very high quality in both materials and construction, but appears to be something of a hybrid: peak lapels, hook vent, etc. I like it except that it is navy with pinstripes and I think I may be more a camel hair person.





Today's elements. Old BB 3/2 sack of exquisite material. This is as close to a museum piece as I own. No hook vent!? Pendelton Fair Isle vest. Eagle ppbd. Stone Khakis.


The big picture, though badly exposed.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## P Hudson

Superb, Alan. Interesting socks peeking out.


----------



## Trip English

I agree. Superb says it all.


----------



## The Rambler

yes a+. reminds me of growing up in DC half a century ago. The shoes look English, the tie and ps are inspired, and where did you get that magnificent hat?


----------



## TimHardy

Rambler, I will look into it and hold you to your word.


----------



## the cubic rube

Sharp and dapper as always AlanC


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> very sharp from head to toe. are you wearing an art fawcett straw?


----------



## Caesars0331

PHudson - Great overcoat!

Alan, outstanding!! Seersucker and a hat might just be my favorite look, especially now that the temps are reaching 90*.








Two pics to show how light effects this jacket.

Rush Wilson 3/2, from a good friend on the forum.
Vintage (father's) Bert Pulitzer tie
Thrifted LE USA OCBD
Brown Leather Belt
Khakis
Bucks


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> The shoes look English, the tie and ps are inspired, and where did you get that magnificent hat?


Good call. The shoes are Grenson Masterpiece. And the hat...



mcarthur said:


> are you wearing an art fawcett straw?


Yes, sir!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Rush Wilson 3/2, from a good friend on the forum.
> Vintage (father's) Bert Pulitzer tie
> Thrifted LE USA OCBD
> Brown Leather Belt
> Khakis
> Bucks


looking good


----------



## WindsorNot

JPress 3/2 with BB OCBD and BB outlet tie (Made in USA of great quality!)

Well played, AlanC and The Rambler. I might get some colored boat shoes one of these days...


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> JPress 3/2 with BB OCBD and BB outlet tie (Made in USA of great quality!)
> 
> looking good. consider a ps


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB unistripe ocbd
Robert Talbott Argyle and Sutherland
LE khakis
JPress surcingle
Weejuns


----------



## dchandler2

Decided to wear orange. It was kind of windy and hot in the great state of Texas today.


----------



## The Rambler

A great look. Isn't it kind of windy and hot every day in the great state of Texas?


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> looking good. consider a ps


Considered, but it just wasn't in the cards that day .



dchandler2 said:


> Decided to wear orange. It was kind of windy and hot in the great state of Texas today.


Isn't wearing orange in college station frowned upon?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
BB balmorals
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Luckycharmboi2

The Rambler said:


> Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald poplin suit


I love that suit (although darted) and I have two of them. Thinking of wearing mine tomorrow. I think you sold me.


----------



## P Hudson

LE G4 style jacket over red unistripe ocbd and navy edged cricket jumper.
Timex on Central.
loose fitting khakis.


----------



## P Hudson

Caesars0331 said:


> Two pics to show how light effects this jacket.


Lots of great pics today: thanks everybody.

Caesars, I like this outfit very much--but you left us in the dark as to the true color of the jacket. Is this one more accurate?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

P Hudson - thanks! I would say the colors shown, at least on my monitor, are pretty accurate based upon sun/shade. 

U. Mac - thanks. Hats + Blazers = top notch. Thanks for posting in the hat thread, as well.

Hat
SS jacket 
White OCBD
Colorful madras tie
Khakis
Loafers


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars0331 said:


> P Hudson - thanks! I would say the colors shown, at least on my monitor, are pretty accurate based upon sun/shade.
> 
> Hat
> SS jacket
> White OCBD
> Colorful madras tie
> Khakis
> Loafers


A nice sense of ease, Caes. Seersucker pairs well with those light khakis. My only rule (for self only) on sportcoats: if it won't look ok with khakis, don't buy it!


----------



## hookem12387

I went up to the law school yesterday to get a bit of reading done, but it ended up being really nice outside so I did it on the lawn


----------



## Caesars0331

The Rambler said:


> A nice sense of ease, Caes. Seersucker pairs well with those light khakis. My only rule (for self only) on sportcoats: if it won't look ok with khakis, don't buy it!


Thanks Rambler....I mostly agree with you about the coats, too.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Very 60s looking photo, hookem, the flop hair, the overall gesture, the photo angle, the lounging, the grassy grass. Very cool


----------



## WindsorNot

hookem12387 said:


> I went up to the law school yesterday to get a bit of reading done, but it ended up being really nice outside so I did it on the lawn


I can't wait for EOT 2010


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Joe Beamish said:


> Very 60s looking photo, hookem, the flop hair, the overall gesture, the photo angle, the lounging, the grassy grass. Very cool


How about a new sign in the Trad forum...

No shirt,

No SHOES,

NO DICE!!


----------



## Trip English

Usually I wouldn't post such an uneventful ensemble, but there has been such interest in the LE paintbrush "must-iron" shirts that I thought I'd put up a better image of how it fits in the body. This is the slim fit variety. The shoes, by the way, are not shell.


----------



## dchandler2

The Rambler said:


> A great look. Isn't it kind of windy and hot every day in the great state of Texas?


How right you are :icon_smile:



WindsorNot said:


> Isn't wearing orange in college station frowned upon?


It is, however, I really don't care since I went to the University of North Texas :icon_cheers:.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Great shirt, Trip, great fit too


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> Usually I wouldn't post such an uneventful ensemble, but there has been such interest in the LE paintbrush "must-iron" shirts that I thought I'd put up a better image of how it fits in the body. This is the slim fit variety. The shoes, by the way, are not shell.
> 
> https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd59/tripenglish/DSC01185.
> 
> [IMG]https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd59/tripenglish/DSC01186.jpg


Trip,

What khakis are those?


----------



## hookem12387

WindsorNot said:


> I can't wait for EOT 2010


I had to go look up what EOT was, but it actually looks kind of cool. I do like riding and shooting... Ha!


----------



## Trip English

chacend said:


> Trip,
> 
> What khakis are those?


Those are the controversial Brooks Brothers "Clark" Advantage Chinos. Rumors of their roominess are greatly exaggerated. I find they're just full enough to maintain a nice crisp leg line. Any baggier or slimmer and the leg would tug or crumple.


----------



## Pink and Green

No pic, as my wife is discovering me taking pictures of myself in trad clothes LOL

Simplicity today:
Untucked blue PRL custom fit
medium blue button fly Lucky Jeans
Classic Brown A/O Top-Siders

Trad enough, but very relaxed. 90 degrees today, so most likely khakis or reds tomorrow.


----------



## Bradford

Got cold and rainy in Sacramento again today, so BB gray flannels and the heavy wool 3/2 blue blazer, blue OCBD, red/silver horizontal stripe tie and black Bass weejuns. 

Instead of the blazer, at my desk I am currently wearing the shawl collar, cable knit wool sweater with leather elbow patches that I keep in the drawer.

I wish the warm spring weather would stick around for a while longer.


----------



## P Hudson

Bradford, sounds like a good look.

I'm not going anywhere on a cold and rainy day: just threw the mac and hat on to walk down the back steps to the flat.




Orvis jacket over navy sweater and ocbd
Orvis green khakis
Timex on Central
black chukkas


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip, thank you very much for the paintbrush shirt fit pics, looks great! Are they comparable to a BB slim fit?

Either way, you motivated me to order a couple.


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> Those are the controversial Brooks Brothers "Clark" Advantage Chinos. Rumors of their roominess are greatly exaggerated. I find they're just full enough to maintain a nice crisp leg line. Any baggier or slimmer and the leg would tug or crumple.


Agree on the Clarks, I have to upsize to avoid circulation issues. As my grandfather would say "these pants are like a cheap hotel--no ballroom!"


----------



## Trip English

chacend said:


> As my grandfather would say "these pants are like a cheap hotel--no ballroom!"


Where has that quote been all my life!? Lol.


----------



## Trip English

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Trip, thank you very much for the paintbrush shirt fit pics, looks great! Are they comparable to a BB slim fit?
> 
> Either way, you motivated me to order a couple.


It's almost interchangeable. It's also a "true" slim fit shirt and not just an "athletic fit" where the arms are still baggy but the torso has been tapered. The armholes are nice and high, the sleeves are nice and trim, and the body is fitted without being snug. If you like the BB slim fit or the RL custom fit you should like them.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni windbreaker
Lorenzini shirt
2Men jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Gravati penny loafers
Guerlain cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Pentheos

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni windbreaker
> Lorenzini shirt
> 2Men jeans
> BJ belt
> Brioni socks
> Gravati penny loafers
> Guerlain cologne
> Tiffany watch


I sometimes check out KB's outfits. I've noticed that in the last few months, he has been sporting some "bespoke" watchbands, made of ostrich or gator, etc.

My question: how can a watchband be "bespoke"? MTM, perhaps. But "bespoke"? So he had multiple fittings of said rare skin? What would the process be?

The only way, in my mind, that one could have a "bespoke" watchband is if you killed the creature yourself. But the image of KB strangling an ostrich is ludicrous; that of KB stabbing a croc to death just to get some skin for a watchband is, well, terrifying.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
ROFALOL. Actually the ostrich might be a bit more difficult to handle than a Croc...those are some really bit, Bad-A** birds...particularly when they are in the mood for love!  But both make great pairs of western boots. :thumbs_up: Thanks for this AM's chuckle, Pentheos!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

^^ Great jacket & hat!


----------



## Caesars0331

The summer heat is here.


----------



## WindsorNot

hookem12387 said:


> I had to go look up what EOT was, but it actually looks kind of cool. I do like riding and shooting... Ha!


My mistake, you looked like one of the editors of the annual "Eyes of Texas" (2010) publication about the UT Football program.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

chacend said:


> Agree on the Clarks, I have to upsize to avoid circulation issues. As my grandfather would say "these pants are like a cheap hotel--no ballroom!"


I imagine that line in the voice of Foghorn Leghorn!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pink and Green said:


> No pic, as my wife is discovering me taking pictures of myself in trad clothes LOL


Too funny.

Ask her if she liked you better when you surfed the 'net for porno!!


----------



## 64MGB

Perfection personified.


----------



## 64MGB

64MGB said:


> Perfection personified.


....er....ah.....that was meant for Coleman, not KB!


----------



## Cowtown

Coleman,

Looks fantastic. Is the belt from LE? If so I have the same and pair with that shirt.


----------



## video2

You must know, KB can have anything he wants. Bespoke underwear? No problem too


----------



## WindsorNot

Cowtown said:


> Coleman,
> 
> Looks fantastic. Is the belt from LE? If so I have the same and pair with that shirt.


My crystal ball says the belt is from Leatherman . Standard fare in the WindsorNot Wardrobe.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Ferragamo bluchers
MS cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## P Hudson

Coleman, very nicely done. You've almost persuaded me to try the non-ironed must-iron shirt. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman. I'm digging the white socks with the pennies. Spectacular.


----------



## chacend

WouldaShoulda said:


> I imagine that line in the voice of Foghorn Leghorn!!


Foghorn was his favorite.


----------



## Coleman

Thanks, gents.

WindsorNot called it on the belt; it's a Leatherman.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Nice gently wrinkled shirt, Coleman. Careful with those pens in the pocket though!


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Nice gently wrinkled shirt, Coleman. Careful with those pens in the pocket though!


you are to young to remember the days of fountain pens and blue stains on the shirts-even Monte Blanc pens


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Coleman

It's a ballpoint (required for wrong-handed folk like me), so I'm not too worried.

But it is a bad habit of sorts (as I know it could explode at some point).


----------



## Joe Beamish

I've had a couple pen accidents with ballpoints -- Parkers and Caran d'ache. I use a fountain pen for sketching and keep that far away from my shirts.


----------



## Caesars0331

3/2 patch pocket blazer
Gingham seersucker shirt
Green ribbon belt
Linen trousers
USA made Bass bucks


----------



## The Rambler

Nice looks, all. The pen that did the most damage to my clothing was the original clear bic, which could leak out of either end, a horrible greasy ink-like ooze.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB blue uni-stripe
Bills M1
AE Walden pennies
Emmeo suede jacket (still cold in central Washington)


----------



## CMDC

A real hodgepodge today:

Old Navy 2 button undarted jacket
BB blue ocbd
No label repp
Claiborne glenplaid pants
Bass Warren


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
Trafalgar belt
CH socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

Cards, CMDC and Mac - Looking good...looking good...

I am starting my holiday weekend today...brunch then a bbq....and, as a result the forum's consternation surrounding trouser color I broke these out of the back of the closet....







BB 3/2 sack
OCBD
Belt
Pants from Capper&Capper
Loafers


----------



## The Rambler

*Pink and Green*

Which is much to be seen at the Devon Horse Show this week, as it has been for a lot longer than the OPH has been around.

Dammit, that J Press pink is so light it doesn't show!


----------



## mcarthur

cae and ram,
nice looking attire. where are the hats?
have a wonderful holiday weekend


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir, and you too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
MB pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
BC pant
Brioni socks
NM ankle-boots
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## P Hudson

ugly-logo RL rain jacket
cashmere blend v-neck over ocbd
Timex on Central
Bean khakis
Bean heavy duty blucher mocs


----------



## Trip English

Finally a new camera that doesn't make everything looks fuzzy, distorted, orange, dark, etc.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Trip! Who makes that jacket?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Trip! Who makes that jacket?


Mr. Lauren.

Uncle, terrific look. The well considered PS especially.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
RLPL shirt
Earl jeans
TB belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick sack
Eagle ocbd
Lindsay tartan tie (decided too late that I didn't like it with the jacket)
Timex on Central
Polo navy wool trousers
AE Richmond Longwings


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Mr. Lauren.
> 
> Uncle, terrific look. The well considered PS especially.


thank you


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Finally a new camera that doesn't make everything looks fuzzy, distorted, orange, dark, etc.


Great look, Trip - terrific madras jacket.


----------



## Enron

I've always wondered, what the hell does Trip do for a living? His apartment looks like it hopped right off the pages of Dwell magazine....


----------



## Trip English

Enron said:


> I've always wondered, what the hell does Trip do for a living? His apartment looks like it hopped right off the pages of Dwell magazine....


In this picture, I'm actually in my humble shop. I sell the stuff on the wall behind me.


----------



## Sir Cingle

P. Hudson: Very nice look. That's a really great sack.


----------



## vwguy

Hello madras, my old friend...

LE madras
LE shorts
Sperrys










Brian


----------



## Trip English

A trad in the wilderness! Great attire.


----------



## mcarthur

vwguy said:


> Hello madras, my old friend...
> 
> LE madras
> LE shorts
> Sperrys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


thank you for sharing. did you step into the water?


----------



## Caesars0331

Memorial Weekend Brunch









Hat
BB Washable 3/2 (3rd Mar Div pin) 
LE USA OCBD
Press Tie
Bel-Air
Timex on an EVT band.


----------



## Trip English

Spectacular!


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Memorial Weekend Brunch
> 
> Hat
> BB Washable 3/2 (3rd Mar Div pin)
> LE USA OCBD
> Press Tie
> Bel-Air
> Timex on an EVT band.


very sharp


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Beefeater




----------



## vwguy

Battling the world's largest Bluegill.

LE madras
Eddie Bauer shorts
Sperrys










Brian


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Kiton tie
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RR cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
Brioni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Concord watch


----------



## P Hudson

Great looks all around. I really would like to get a poplin suit.

BB sack blazer, 1 button on cuff
Polo (no logo) cashmere vest
red unistripe ocbd
Timex on Central
stone khakis
AE saddles


----------



## Caesars0331

Trip/Mac - Thanks! 

Uncle, what pullover are you wearing?

Beefeater/VW - Nice looks...cool shirt, vw.

Phudson - Nice. I love a sack blazer. I have never seen a 1 button cuff before.....


----------



## YoungTrad

Is anyone else not able to see Caesar's pics? I really enjoy his posts and hate it I am not able to look at them.


----------



## The Rambler

great holiday pics by all - much enjoyed :icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Trip/Mac - Thanks!
> 
> Uncle, what pullover are you wearing?
> 
> rlp


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Finally a new camera that doesn't make everything looks fuzzy, distorted, orange, dark, etc.


Great outfit. I have a madras sport coat a lot like that. Unfortunately, the girlfriend dislikes it. She feels the colours are too wild and that it makes me look "wide." I've disregarded this a couple of times since, though...



YoungTrad said:


> Is anyone else not able to see Caesar's pics? I really enjoy his posts and hate it I am not able to look at them.


 I cannot see them either.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

YoungTrad said:


> Is anyone else not able to see Caesar's pics? I really enjoy his posts and hate it I am not able to look at them.


I used to be able to, not anymore.


----------



## P Hudson

I can see Caesar's pics. If you can't, I'm sorry to say that you're missing a great outfit.


----------



## Caesars0331

Jovan said:


> I cannot see them either.


Hmm, this is the 3rd time this has happened...I am hosting them here, at AAAC....I dont know what the deal is....

Anyway, these are the links....AK, or another mod, any input?


----------



## mcarthur

^^caesars,
i am able to see your sharp gooding attire


----------



## MDCEMII

vwguy said:


> Battling the world's largest Bluegill.
> 
> LE madras
> Eddie Bauer shorts
> Sperrys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Very nice. I had that same shirt but then had to return it because I'm frustratingly between sizes in the LE madras. Enjoy -- looks like you already are.


----------



## P Hudson

vwguy said:


> Battling the world's largest Bluegill.
> 
> LE madras
> Eddie Bauer shorts
> Sperrys
> 
> Brian


That pic makes me homesick. I love June in Wisconsin--almost as much as July in Wisconsin.


----------



## hookem12387

Caesars0331 said:


> Hmm, this is the 3rd time this has happened...I am hosting them here, at AAAC....I dont know what the deal is....
> 
> Anyway, these are the links....AK, or another mod, any input?


I can't even see those, but I trust it looks good!


----------



## dchandler2

Linen and lavender!


----------



## AlanC




----------



## P Hudson

Nautica 3 button gun club--no vent!
LE blue unistripe ocbd
Pride of England tie
BB country club vest
Timex on Central
Polo khakis: I gave my tailor an inseam number rather than have him pin the bottom. They are still a bit long, but I'm not about to pay again to have them shortened half an inch.
AE Fulton: great bad weather shoe


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP reversible jacket
Zimmerli t-shirt
LP jeans
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## vwguy

Surprise, surprise, more madras.

LE madras
LE shorts
Birks










Brian


----------



## The Rambler

nice flags!


----------



## chacend

MDCEMII said:


> Very nice. I had that same shirt but then had to return it because I'm frustratingly between sizes in the LE madras. Enjoy -- looks like you already are.


As am I, the large is massive and the medium is snug. The large madras of the new llbean signature is perfect.


----------



## MDCEMII

chacend said:


> As am I, the large is massive and the medium is snug. The large madras of the new llbean signature is perfect.


Good to know. I've been considering pulling the trigger on one of those for a while now, but have been a bit worried about the sizing. Perhaps I'll give it a go. I've actually been really pleased with J. Crew's "Secret Wash" line of madras.


----------



## vwguy

The Rambler said:


> nice flags!


Thanks, I bought some patch madras at Hobby Lobby and had my GF turn it into a flag 

Brian


----------



## mcarthur

vwguy said:


> Thanks, I bought some patch madras at Hobby Lobby and had my GF turn it into a flag
> 
> Brian


very creative. i start of a new business


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

Sharp looking dress, everyone!! Good looks.^^

All day outside...hot and humid these past few days.

Redwood & Ross Gant shirtmakers
Light khaki shorts
unmarked belt
loafers



A more accurate picture of the shirt color


----------



## WindsorNot

vwguy said:


> Surprise, surprise, more madras.


Too funny...madras flag. Good looks everyone. Beefeater, is that a vtg BB poplin?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
LP shirt
Etro pocket-square
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Color is somewhere between the two pics. 1st is slightly overexposed, 2nd under.
Press jacket
Seldom worn 346 BB pinpoint buttondown. Blue with tan and white stripes. Nothing is right about this shirt.
US made tie
Timex on Central
Wool trousers
wingtips


----------



## Beefeater

WindsorNot said:


> Beefeater, is that a vtg BB poplin?


No, it's just the BrooksCool that they still sell on the website. I did have some alterations performed at the tailor, however, and do enjoy the fit.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Patrick06790

Wanna buy some ice cream?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Awesome. Patrick, you're almost psychedelic.


----------



## Coleman

Why, that's not the chap from whom I normally requisition my Choco Taco _per diem._

BAH! A C.A.D. conspiracy no doubt! I preferred the reptilian fellow; at least I knew I was dressed better than he.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Wanna buy some ice cream?


Nice!!

I think that kid over there snitched some on you, I'll get security!!


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I think that kid over there snitched some on you, I'll get security!!


good looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
Zegna pant
RLPL belt
Armani socks
Ramano bluchers
AOS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> good looking attire


Thanks, I just posted an oldie for effect...

Today I have close ups...

Clearance BB/Peal Snuff PTBs

Triple Crown Fever tie and clasp w/BB clearance jacket.

Contemporary Hamilton Automatic


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Patrick,

Who makes the seersucker jacket? And is that band one of Central's 16mm?

Caesars,

I haven't been able to see those pictures for a while, too. Is there any update on why some users can see them and other's can't?


----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle, P Hudson, Patrick, Woulda - Great stuff, guys.



> =AdamsSutherland;1108366
> Caesars,
> 
> I haven't been able to see those pictures for a while, too. Is there any update on why some users can see them and other's can't?


No word yet.....It seems that ever since I've started hosting pics on the forum, about 2-3 weeks ago, this has been an issue. I am not sure if anyone else is hosting pics here, but if so, I have no problem seeing them. (Firefox on a linux box)


----------



## Joe Beamish

I just want to say that I went an entire day (today) with my shirt mis-buttoned, quite accidentally of course. My mind was elsewhere. Nobody out in the world said a word. It was a white OCBD and the buttonholes were exactly one step misplaced all the way down the line. 

Do people even notice my lovely ogee shaped collar roll? Dang


----------



## The Rambler

people do notice, and some remember, forever: the game of life is played for keeps :drunken_smilie:


----------



## farrago

Caesars0331 said:


> Uncle, P Hudson, Patrick, Woulda - Great stuff, guys.
> 
> No word yet.....It seems that ever since I've started hosting pics on the forum, about 2-3 weeks ago, this has been an issue. I am not sure if anyone else is hosting pics here, but if so, I have no problem seeing them. (Firefox on a linux box)


Caesars,

The mystery continues. I am not able to see your fine outfits on either my Windoze (XP) or Linux (Ubuntu) box. I had thought that the issue on the Windows box may have been due to using a limited user account.
In both instances, I am using Firefox.


----------



## Cardinals5

Joe Beamish said:


> I just want to say that I went an entire day (today) with my shirt mis-buttoned, quite accidentally of course. My mind was elsewhere. Nobody out in the world said a word. It was a white OCBD and the buttonholes were exactly one step misplaced all the way down the line.


Sprezz!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Joe Beamish said:


> I just want to say that I went an entire day (today) with my shirt mis-buttoned, quite accidentally of course. My mind was elsewhere. Nobody out in the world said a word. It was a white OCBD and the buttonholes were exactly one step misplaced all the way down the line.
> 
> Do people even notice my lovely ogee shaped collar roll? Dang


I hate that!!

The other day I noticed my boxers were riding high in a particularly uncomfortable fashion.

Upon my next trip to the Gents, stepping gingerly, I discovered I had buttoned my shirt tail to the barn door!!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Patrick06790

AdamsSutherland said:


> Patrick,
> 
> Who makes the seersucker jacket? And is that band one of Central's 16mm?


The jacket is part of a Brooks Bros. wash and wear suit, and well-spotted on the watch band.


----------



## Caesars0331

Sharp look today, Uncle M.

BB Blazer
Navy/white gingham seersucker shirt
Brown leather belt
Light khakis
Bucks


----------



## Cardinals5

mcarthur said:


>


Great business look, Uncle.



Caesars0331 said:


> BB Blazer
> Navy/white gingham seersucker shirt
> Brown leather belt
> Light khakis
> Bucks


The Southern Gent - good stuff, Caesars. How's the heat in TN?


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars, Mac, PH, WS, Patrick: great looks, all.


----------



## Dragoon

Caesars; I have not been able to see your pictures lately but can now.
Great outfit and photo.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thanks Patrick.

Caesars, I can see your pictures now. Well done.


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Sharp look today, Uncle M.
> 
> thank you. i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Great business look, Uncle.
> 
> thank you


----------



## Caesars0331

Cardinals5 said:


> The Southern Gent - good stuff, Caesars. How's the heat in TN?


Cards, thanks man. The heat has been more July/August than anything. 90* and humid, at least through the holiday weekend and early week. Today was the first day it didnt rain.

Hottest summer I have ever spent was 13 weeks on an island just off of Beaufort, S.C.:devil: WOW...I dont see how you guys in the DEEP South maintain!

Uncle, Dragoon, Adams and Rambler: Thanks a lot!!

I think the problem is solved. I had my album set as "private". Should be good to go, now.


----------



## brownie

Caesars:

As much as I would like to see your pictures, I'm still unable to view them. Any hints? Your postings are excellent.


Caesars0331 said:


> Sharp look today, Uncle M.
> 
> BB Blazer
> Navy/white gingham seersucker shirt
> Brown leather belt
> Light khakis
> Bucks


----------



## Pentheos

Caesars0331 said:


> Sharp look today, Uncle M.
> 
> BB Blazer
> Navy/white gingham seersucker shirt
> Brown leather belt
> Light khakis
> Bucks


Perhaps it's me, but that jacket looks ginormous on you. Actually, there's some weird perspective in the entire photo.


----------



## P Hudson

*Trad in the wild*

BB Navy Sack


----------



## Caesars0331

PHudson, I like your pics!! Good stuff. The Trad Thinker.



Pentheos said:


> Perhaps it's me, but that jacket looks ginormous on you. Actually, there's some weird perspective in the entire photo.


Jacket fits me just fine, I'd say. Perhaps it looks weird to you because I'm not square to the camera.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle, great colors today. Great hat, as well!:aportnoy:

Lazy...just going to get coffee...



Unmarked shirt, except for a made in India tag
LLBean shorts
Loafers


----------



## Cardinals5

Cricketeer 3/2 fly-weight tweed sack
Gant obcd
Bills
Alden for BB


----------



## Caesars0331

Good to see you post, Cards. Nice jacket/shoes!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Uncle,

I like your pocket square. Festive colors. How's the weather in CT these days?

Caesars,

Nice shirt. Also, I commend you for posting an untucked look, I feel as if not many people post their casual wear. Details on the loafers?

Cards,

Nice jacket, I like the high button stance on the top button. Is the button hole cut unusually high/how tall are you? Props on the shell tassels as well. I can't wait till I get a pair but they're a bit low on the priority list right now.


----------



## Cardinals5

AdamsSutherland said:


> Cards,
> 
> Nice jacket, I like the high button stance on the top button. Is the button hole cut unusually high/how tall are you? Props on the shell tassels as well. I can't wait till I get a pair but they're a bit low on the priority list right now.


The button stance is very high - it's a true 1960s sack - I'm 5'11". I picked up the jacket in a thrift store here last week and it has all the fixin's: 3/2, lapped seams, fully canvassed, hook vent. Unfortunately, it's a little too short so I'll be selling it later this summer, but I needed a jacket in a pinch.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Caesars0331 said:


> Uncle, great colors today. Great hat, as well!:aportnoy:
> 
> Lazy...just going to get coffee...
> 
> Unmarked shirt, except for a made in India tag
> LLBean shorts
> Loafers


Nice!!

And not fussy.


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Uncle, great colors today. Great hat, as well!:aportnoy:
> 
> Lazy...just going to get coffee...
> 
> Unmarked shirt, except for a made in India tag
> LLBean shorts
> Loafers


thank you! where is your hat? (two winks)


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Uncle, great colors today. Great hat, as well!:aportnoy:
> 
> Lazy...just going to get coffee...
> 
> Unmarked shirt, except for a made in India tag
> LLBean shorts
> Loafers


thank you! where is your hat? (two winks). nice shine on loafers


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Uncle,
> 
> I like your pocket square. Festive colors. How's the weather in CT these days?
> 
> thank you. hot and humid.


----------



## The Rambler

Old BB madras from the exchange.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^^
Nice madras shirt, and nice hat. Good Job.https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Malo pant
NM belt
NM socks
Zegna bluchers
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler: I too dig the shirt and hat! Very nice.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Old BB madras from the exchange.


i like the look


----------



## The Rambler

Zach, Sir C, Uncle: merci!


----------



## Caesars0331

AdamsSutherland said:


> Caesars,
> 
> Nice shirt. Also, I commend you for posting an untucked look, I feel as if not many people post their casual wear. Details on the loafers?


Hey Adams, thanks and I agree with you.....Loafers are just Sebago Classics.



WouldaShoulda said:


> And not fussy.


Thanks Woulda



mcarthur said:


> thank you! where is your hat? (two winks). nice shine on loafers


Uncle, thanks. :cool2:


----------



## Caesars0331

Rambler - Nice summer rig!! The heat arrived early this year!!


----------



## Caesars0331

BB 3/2 Green Blazer
Blue and white striped OCBD
Linen pants
Bucks


----------



## Sir Cingle

Caesars: You really knocked it out of the park this time. Outstanding.


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> BB 3/2 Green Blazer
> Blue and white striped OCBD
> Linen pants
> Bucks


sharp looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler




----------



## ZachGranstrom

Caesar: Great look today. 

Mcarthur: That is a very nice hat.

Rambler: That shirt is so cool....:aportnoy:

Good job!


----------



## vwguy

Practicing for the Ladder Golf World Championship:

BB madras
Bean shorts
Sperrys










Brian


----------



## The Rambler

Caes, Mac, V-dub: ah, Summer!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
MB pocket-square
LP shirt
Kiton pant
FB belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Prada cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## mcarthur

ZachGranstrom said:


> Caesar: Great look today.
> 
> Mcarthur: That is a very nice hat.
> 
> Rambler: That shirt is so cool....:aportnoy:
> 
> Good job!


thank you


----------



## Caesars0331

Sir, Mac, Zach and Rambler: Thanks a lot!!

Great looks today everyone. Nice to see all the summer gear! Hats, shades, madras and some excellent prada cologne!!


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars0331 said:


> Sir, Mac, Zach and Rambler: Thanks a lot!!
> 
> Great looks today everyone. Nice to see all the summer gear! Hats, shades, madras and some excellent prada cologne!!


that's the way to do it, C!


----------



## The Rambler

thanks zach, an old favorite, bought it, well used, before you were born, i'd guess :icon_smile:


----------



## P Hudson

BB Navy sack
LE pink Original OCBD
RLP emblematic
Abboud square
Timex on Central
LE lambswool trousers
AE Thayer (is a monkstrap with a moc toe stupid?).

For some reason, the color got lost: the navy is bluer, the shirt is pinker, and my skin is somewhat darker.


----------



## The Rambler

ph: I've always liked the bb/glen plaid slacks combination, don't see it much anymore. I like the shoes, too.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> ph: I've always liked the bb/glen plaid slacks combination, don't see it much anymore. I like the shoes, too.


I agree that it is a nice, easy to wear look. But then I've always liked glen plaids.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## YoungClayB

Feeling a little trad-ly today so I figured I would hop over and say hello. Happy Monday!


----------



## The Rambler

extra nice.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Brooks Brothers, every gosh darn thing.

Not pictured: White bucks, no. 8 cordovan belt, tan/brown argyle socks.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Pentheos said:


> Perhaps it's me, but that jacket looks ginormous on you. Actually, there's some weird perspective in the entire photo.


Just want to say no, the jacket does not look large to me. When I saw this photo I thought how nice it looked. Then I saw this comment and had to respond. Jacket looks very good indeed.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Creed Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## sdjordan

Like the pants.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Feeling a little trad-ly today so I figured I would hop over and say hello. Happy Monday!
> 
> nice looking attire. i see you are enjoying your cigar


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

Joe Beamish said:


> Just want to say no, the jacket does not look large to me. When I saw this photo I thought how nice it looked. Then I saw this comment and had to respond. Jacket looks very good indeed.


Thanks a lot, Joe B.!!


----------



## P Hudson

I just returned from the tailor. He did a small repair on this suit jacket, a Brown BB Makers POW sack, and narrowed the RLP tie from c. 4 inches to c. 3.25. I threw it on for the pic: it isn't a jacket I'd wear without the suit trousers.


----------



## richard d.

Are those storks on the pants. Love your pants, they really look soft and comfortable. They fit very nicely too! Richard d.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> Feeling a little trad-ly today so I figured I would hop over and say hello.


These shoes are very nice, less "sleek" than your others!!


----------



## The Rambler

My Pet said:


> Brooks Brothers, every gosh darn thing.
> 
> Not pictured: White bucks, no. 8 cordovan belt, tan/brown argyle socks.


outstanding bathroom shot:biggrin2:


----------



## chiamdream

Lotsa great looks in this thread! Particularly enjoying Uncle Mac's and The Rambler's warm-weather gear.

I've been on vacation and am just now catching up with work and everything else, but I wanted to let people know that I kept it trad---even on the beach---with a Pendleton madras that I picked up at a discount store in Dexter, Maine.


----------



## Caesars0331

Good looking gear everyone!

Mac, great hats...._again!

_Clay and P.H., nice shoes. Chiam, I cant say the same for you. :icon_smile_wink:

Southwick suit. Lightweight herringbone. Very subtle darts, but natural shoulders. I like it.
LE USA OCBD
Andover Shop wide-tie !!
Old L.Wings


----------



## The Rambler

chiamdream said:


> Lotsa great looks in this thread! Particularly enjoying Uncle Mac's and The Rambler's warm-weather gear.
> 
> I've been on vacation and am just now catching up with work and everything else, but I wanted to let people know that I kept it trad---even on the beach---with a Pendleton madras that I picked up at a discount store in Dexter, Maine.


nice shirt, nice beach.


----------



## The Rambler

Caesars0331 said:


> Good looking gear everyone!
> 
> Mac, great hats...._again!
> 
> _Clay and P.H., nice shoes. Chiam, I cant say the same for you. :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Southwick suit. Lightweight herringbone. Very subtle darts, but natural shoulders. I like it.
> LE USA OCBD
> Andover Shop wide-tie !!
> Old L.Wings


I like it, too, a lot.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sharp! Love the suit.


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinals5 said:


> Sharp! Love the suit.


Agreed, looks sharp!


----------



## The Rambler

*Meeting in the City*


----------



## Caesars0331

Rambler, Cards, and Chaim: Thank you!

Rambler, nice look today! What are the emblems on the tie?


----------



## sdjordan

The Rambler said:


>


Love this suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Menichetti pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Michael cologne
Omega watch


----------



## P Hudson

Caesars,

That is a great suit, and the shoes are outstanding. Have you worn that suit with a colored shirt? I wonder how it would look with a blue or pink shirt.

Rambler, excellent outfit. See above question about shirt.*

It is really instructive to see similar schemes, one matched with brown leather, the other with black.

*I'm not criticizing the white shirts, just wondering how different combinations would look. I have a great grey sack suit, but don't have the coloring to pull off a white shirt with it.


----------



## Caesars0331

P Hudson said:


> Caesars,
> 
> That is a great suit, and the shoes are outstanding. Have you worn that suit with a colored shirt? I wonder how it would look with a blue or pink shirt.


Hi P.H. Thanks a lot! I think blue or pink would work just fine, blue/white stripes too. Truthfully, I had a white shirt clean and ironed this morning, so.....

I would think a more colorful neck tie than I usually wear would add some flair/life to a white shirt, as well....


----------



## mcarthur

chiamdream said:


> Lotsa great looks in this thread! Particularly enjoying Uncle Mac's and The Rambler's warm-weather gear.
> 
> I've been on vacation and am just now catching up with work and everything else, but I wanted to let people know that I kept it trad---even on the beach---with a Pendleton madras that I picked up at a discount store in Dexter, Maine.
> 
> thank you. did you step into the ocean?


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Good looking gear everyone!
> 
> Mac, great hats...._again!
> 
> thank you. i like your attire_


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cajunking

I just wanted to say that I have been checking in on this thread every couple days, but unfortunately I've had little occasion to post! Even though I've had no real good pictures to put up, hopefully these few will sate my desire to at least pretend to be participating in here...










the color is not so bright in actuality


----------



## The Rambler

sjordan, thanks; caes, it's some kind of salmon fly; ph, when my saddle shoes died, I felt too old to get another pair, but they look great on you!


----------



## chiamdream

mcarthur said:


> thank you. did you step into the ocean?


Just enough to say I did (knees or so). Freezing!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Ha, thanks! They're supposed to be flamingos, but they made them blue to reject the pink ground color.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Nice color on that jacket, Cajunking. 

I'm afraid bathroom shots are all I can manage for the time being, but one day I shall have a real mirror:



Jacket: Dillard's house brand. Probably a wool/silk blend, and actually a herringbone pattern.
PS: BB
Madras: BB
Seersucker pants: BB
Bowtie: Not sure, but emblem is of a schooner.
Not pictured: No. 8 cordovan PTBs and belt


----------



## The Rambler

My Pet: fantastic! Cajun: you need a summer job that requires sartorial effort:icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Caesars,
> 
> That is a great suit, and the shoes are outstanding. Have you worn that suit with a colored shirt? I wonder how it would look with a blue or pink shirt.
> 
> Rambler, excellent outfit. See above question about shirt.*
> 
> *I'm not criticizing the white shirts, just wondering how different combinations would look. I have a great grey sack suit, but don't have the coloring to pull off a white shirt with it.


Sure, I wear blue, and pink with a light gray suit, just about anything works. Partial to white, personally, PH, and I bet it would work for you if you got one of those pink far-reaches-of-the-empire sunburns the day before you wear it:biggrin2:


----------



## Caesars0331

MPAP, Cajun and Mac: Great summer clothing!! 

Nothing really new from me today..... Blazer, Lime OCBD, Scuba Belt, Kahkis and Tan Bucks....sorry for the poor image quality.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I must get me a green OCBD!!


----------



## WindsorNot

Caesar: Lots of good looks lately . I picked up a lime green PRL OCBD from a discount store for less than $20 a while back. It's changed my life!


----------



## Caesars0331

WouldaShoulda said:


> I must get me a green OCBD!!


Go for it!! Its a great summer color, imo.



WindsorNot said:


> Caesar: Lots of good looks lately . I picked up a lime green PRL OCBD from a discount store for less than $20 a while back. It's changed my life!


LOL Windsor!! Thanks a lot!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Globe cufflinks
LP jeans
Zegna belt
JB socks
ADP cologne
GP watch


----------



## J'sCrew

First post in WAYWT


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> sjordan, thanks; caes, it's some kind of salmon fly; ph, when my saddle shoes died, I felt too old to get another pair, but they look great on you!


as your elder you are never to old to buy a new pair of shoes


----------



## mcarthur

J'sCrew said:


> First post in WAYWT


welcome to the forum


----------



## EJS

Caesars0331 said:


> Southwick suit. Lightweight herringbone. Very subtle darts, but natural shoulders. I like it.
> LE USA OCBD
> Andover Shop wide-tie !!
> Old L.Wings


Caesars, as someone who wears a suit every day to work, you'd think I'd have been able to match the gray suit with the brown shoes. Every time I try, I'm never happy with it. Now I've figured out the problem - I don't have the "right" brown shoes.

Great look!


----------



## ZachGranstrom

J'sCrew said:


> First post in WAYWT


That is a very nice look. (I especially like the way you wore your reds)

Good Job! https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## Caesars0331

J'sCrew said:


> First post in WAYWT


Welcome. Good looking clothes, imo.



EJS said:


> Caesars, as someone who wears a suit every day to work, you'd think I'd have been able to match the gray suit with the brown shoes. Every time I try, I'm never happy with it. Now I've figured out the problem - I don't have the "right" brown shoes.
> 
> Great look!


Thanks EJS! Have you bought a new hat yet?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ZachGranstrom

Mcarthur: Great hat!!!:thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

ZachGranstrom said:


> Mcarthur: Great hat!!!:thumbs-up:


thank you


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Real nice stuff, everyone. Mac, I really like that bright pocket square. Nice reds, J's.

Sorry for the shakycam photo:










Jacket - Zegna
Madras - BB
Khakis - Roundtree and Yorke
PS - BB
Bowtie: Unknown
Belt - BB
Not shown: BB white bucks


----------



## DixieTrad

Why, Pantsuit, am I getting a strong "Revenge of the Nerds" vibe here? Surely this and your recent posts are jokes.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

DixieTrad said:


> Why, Pantsuit, am I getting a strong "Revenge of the Nerds" vibe here?


Are you?



> Surely this and your recent posts are jokes.


Perhaps satire but sadly very, very real.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DixieTrad said:


> Why, Pantsuit, am I getting a strong "Revenge of the Nerds" vibe here? Surely this and your recent posts are jokes.


Be nice!!

A little too fussy or trying too hard maybe but I wouldn't presume camp.

Even excusable for the -30s.

But not me!!


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks had some freak on when they dreamed up this two-button, twin-vented sack


----------



## WouldaShoulda

...and for Patrick maybe...


----------



## The Rambler

I like the look, a lot, today included. Somewhat like the sharp photos of himself and Sewanee people that Cajun supplied. There are (to b.s. for a moment), two poles of trad: one I'll call Young Republican, the other, Bohemian, and al steps between. Dixie (sorry, but you started with the stereotypes) represents the former, Pantsuit, more toward the latter. Trip is a good exemplar, as is Cajun. We had a thread on Yong Man's trad, that generated a lot of controversy, but not much in the way of style. Pantsuit and Cajun have it. :icon_smile:


----------



## Caesars0331

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks had some freak on when they dreamed up this two-button, twin-vented sack


Patrick, that jacket is WILD!!! I think its great.

Due to bad photography, a full head crop today.

Huntington blazer
LE OCBD
Unmarked whale tie
Khakis
White bucks


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks had some freak on when they dreamed up this two-button, twin-vented sack


Patrick's got it too. When did BB do a double-vented 2 button sack? It Works!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> I like the look, a lot, today included. Somewhat like the sharp photos of himself and Sewanee people that Cajun supplied. There are (to b.s. for a moment), two poles of trad: one I'll call Young Republican, the other, Bohemian, and al steps between. Dixie (sorry, but you started with the stereotypes) represents the former, Pantsuit, more toward the latter. Trip is a good exemplar, as is Cajun. We had a thread on Yong Man's trad, that generated a lot of controversy, but not much in the way of style. Pantsuit and Cajun have it. :icon_smile:


Those are good points.

My personal tastes, even when much younger, skew more toward young Caesar here.

Unfussy and casually elegent.


----------



## The Rambler

Me, too: and I'm glad everyone doesn't dress like us.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

Far be it from me to excert any peer pressure!!


----------



## Dragoon

Southwick jacket
LL Bean shirt
Tie-bar tie


----------



## Jovan

MPAP: While I won't be as scathing as DixieTrad, I feel those multi-checked shirts should be used as sport shirts only. The effect is all too much with everything else.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Dragoon: Nice Jacket.:aportnoy:


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> Southwick jacket
> LL Bean shirt
> Tie-bar tie


Beautful lighter-weight jacket, love the patch pockets; perfect tie for it. Hard to believe it's the sme guy last seen with a slimy 50 pound fish in his lap!


----------



## Trip English

I'm not finding too many days where I can wear anything of merit. In fact, a few days ago it was so hot that I took my watch off! Today it's mild, though, so here goes...




























Blazer: Brooks 346 Sack
Shirt: LE Paintbrush Gingham
Bow Tie: Brooks
Belt: Orvis
Khakis: Brooks Clark
Shoes: Cheap Weejuns


----------



## The Rambler

The beard is back! Looks great, nice outfit, too.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> The beard is back! Looks great, nice outfit, too.


Thanks! I think I have one of the very few wives out there that prefer their husband _with_ a beard.


----------



## Coleman

Superb, Trip!

Understated as hell, which is what's so cool about it. The shirt embodies the whole look, from a distance it could be a plain ol' white or blue one.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


> Superb, Trip!
> 
> Understated as hell, which is what's so cool about it. The shirt embodies the whole look, from a distance it could be a plain ol' white one.


Thanks awfully!


----------



## Trip English

My Pet said:


>


I see nothing but win in this photograph. In fact I think that Pantsuit is pioneering the "Withnail & I Trad" look.


----------



## Trip English

Patrick06790 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Trip English said:


> I'm not finding too many days where I can wear anything of merit. In fact, a few days ago it was so hot that I took my watch off! Today it's mild, though, so here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Brooks 346 Sack
> Shirt: LE Paintbrush Gingham
> Bow Tie: Brooks
> Belt: Orvis
> Khakis: Brooks Clark
> Shoes: Cheap Weejuns


Very nice outfit, today.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great looks today everyone!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

WouldaShoulda said:


> A little too fussy or trying too hard maybe but I wouldn't presume camp.


You might be under the mistaken impression that I'm taking this all very seriously, and reviewing my prior posts, perhaps I have my austere facial expression to blame. It takes me less than 6 minutes to get dressed and out the door in the morning and, honestly, I don't think about what I'm wearing for the rest of the day. And - yes - I like to have fun with what I'm wearing. When it's over 100 degrees week after week, you reach a point where it's easier to wear linen, seersucker, and madras than it is worsted wool and oxford cloth all of the time.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks had some freak on when they dreamed up this two-button, twin-vented sack


I love that jacket. Please tell me that's an entire suit.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Jovan said:


> MPAP: While I won't be as scathing as DixieTrad, I feel those multi-checked shirts should be used as sport shirts only. The effect is all too much with everything else.


Normally I would agree with you and dissuade anyone from wearing sportshirts as dress shirts because they are made of more general sizes (S, M, L, XL) and the neck and sleeves do not fit everybody as well as a dress shirt, and won't look as polished. However - regular line BB sportshirts are cut in my exact size (15.5 x 34), and the madras run slightly slimmer than other shirts. The fit on these is nearly perfect for me, otherwise I probably would've just bought more OCBDs.


----------



## Pentheos

My Pet said:


> Normally I would agree with you and dissuade anyone from wearing sportshirts as dress shirts because they are made of more general sizes (S, M, L, XL) and the neck and sleeves do not fit everybody as well as a dress shirt, and won't look as polished. However - regular line BB sportshirts are cut in my exact size (15.5 x 34), and the madras run slightly slimmer than other shirts. The fit on these is nearly perfect for me, otherwise I probably would've just bought more OCBDs.


I don't think Jovan was criticizing the size of the shirt but rather the fabric. I too think that your outfits are over the top and look slightly clownish (BTW, why don't you button the shirt sleeves? in at least two photos you haven't). But I hope you don't care what I think.


----------



## Jovan

That's exactly what I meant, yes.  I would have gone for a striped shirt instead, if anything.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Trip English said:


> I'm not finding too many days where I can wear anything of merit. In fact, a few days ago it was so hot that I took my watch off! Today it's mild, though, so here goes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Brooks 346 Sack
> Shirt: LE Paintbrush Gingham
> Bow Tie: Brooks
> Belt: Orvis
> Khakis: Brooks Clark
> Shoes: Cheap Weejuns


Trip - now that I'm posting here, I can tell you - I've long been jealous of your ability to pull off the skinny guy and full beard look. It doesn't look good on everyone, but yours always does. I admit, I had to Google that movie you mentioned, but thank you!


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Pentheos said:


> I too think that your outfits are over the top and look slightly clownish


Well, that's the idea. I follow Cirque du Soleil from an aesthetic standpoint, and, attitudinally, Stephen King's _It_.



> (BTW, why don't you button the shirt sleeves? in at least two photos you haven't). But I hope you don't care what I think.


Oh. I've been posting some of these at night after I get home from work instead of in the morning before I go to work. Depending on whether I'm inside or outside during the day, I roll my sleeves up or down somewhat often, that is, if I've dared to remove my jacket. You've undoubtedly also noticed the pocket flap got stuffed into the pocket on one of my last posts. Oh well. I'll just chalk this up to being trad, sprezzatura, or another version of cosmic reprieve.


----------



## Brownshoe

Don't let 'em get you down, Pantsuit, you've got miles of style


----------



## Trip English

My Pet said:


> Trip - now that I'm posting here, I can tell you - I've long been jealous of your ability to pull off the skinny guy and full beard look. It doesn't look good on everyone, but yours always does. I admit, I had to Google that movie you mentioned, but thank you!


Thanks. The beard doesn't get much love. It will probably get less as it gets longer. Less still once I braid it. Outright scorn once the guitar starts to swivel.

Now you must _watch_ the movie. It is fine fine cinema. You will walk away aching to quote the line: "WE WANT THE FINEST WINES KNOWN TO HUMANITY. WE WANT THEM HERE AND WE WANT THEM NOW."


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

I get to spend today in a big building with lots of air conditioning,










Tie: BB
OCBD: BB... the pic doesn't really show it, but it's pink.
Sack jacket: Andrisen & Morton
Pants: LE
Socks: American Living argyles
Shoes: Vintage Florsheim Kenmoor 
Washcloth: Fieldcrest










Oh, here are those bucks I keep wearing but never show:


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Brownshoe said:


> Don't let 'em get you down, Pantsuit, you've got miles of style


Thanks, Brownshoe. But if you only knew what road the miles were a part of...


----------



## Trip English

That's a mighty fine tweed you've got there.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Thanks, a thrift find no less. A lot of trads must come out here to die, because the thrifts are rife with repp ties, 3/2 sacks, and OCBDs.


----------



## Trip English

How I envy that thrift scenario. That's how it used to be in Maryland. Here in Greenwich it's sliiiiiiim pickins.


----------



## Pentheos

A warm day here in Berkeley:


----------



## Cardinals5

Pentheos said:


> A warm day here in Berkeley:


Madrasman Cometh


----------



## Trip English

I think we've moved past GTH to GFYS. I like it.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Nice. Pentheos. I love clothing that tells the world just what you think of it. You swear less when you wear it.


----------



## cecil47

Pentheos said:


> A warm day here in Berkeley:


I'd have gone all patch madras, including the jacket ;o)
I'm really hoping there's patch madras trou to complete the ensemble. And shoes, what shoes? The shades are over the top, though.


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> Beautful lighter-weight jacket, love the patch pockets; perfect tie for it. Hard to believe it's the sme guy last seen with a slimy 50 pound fish in his lap!





ZachGranstrom said:


> Dragoon: Nice Jacket.:aportnoy:


Thank you very much. I love this jacket, ever since I got it I have been looking on ebay for more Southwicks. 46 longs are scarce it seems.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirts
Malo pant
Bernini belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Pappa

OMG, that is just awful!!!!
Only in CA!!!

Brother, ya need to get off your meds!


----------



## P Hudson

Pentheos, words fail me. And apparently they fail Pappa as well. Thanks for the laugh. While I couldn't pull off the combination, I love the jacket.

My Pet, in re the outfit that stirred things up so much, my first reaction to that pic was admiration for the jacket. It really caught my eye. While I wouldn't wear that shirt with that tie, I think the shirt and jacket pairing is superb and (to be frank) pretty non-controversial.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ZachGranstrom

My pet, a Pantsuit: Great outfit. (I especially like the pocket-square)

Mcarthur: Great look, as always.

Pentheos: I actually like this look. (I know,.... I'm weird)

Good Job!https://planetsmilies.net


----------



## Beresford

Pentheos said:


> A warm day here in Berkeley:


Wow, I think I saw you down on Sproul Plaza!

First there was Orange Man, then Hate Man, then Polka Dot Man, and now,

Madras Man!

:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## P Hudson

I've got nothing interesting on today, so I thought I'd throw up a picture of my son in his school garb. I hope this isn't against the rules. He's looking particularly careless today. That jacket is so frayed that if he wasn't a year from graduation I might be tempted to replace it: his mother finds it embarrassing, but I like it.

Jacket and tie are green.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> How I envy that thrift scenario. That's how it used to be in Maryland. Here in Greenwich it's sliiiiiiim pickins.


No longer, I think you bought all the good stuff!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pentheos said:


> A warm day here in Berkeley:


I'll reserve judgement until I see the pants!!


----------



## The Rambler

Pentheos said:


> . I too think that your outfits are over the top and look slightly clownish
> 
> The inspiration for the Madras outfit?


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> The inspiration for the Madras outfit?


The Velvet Hammer of Madras was subtly making a point about pattern matching.


----------



## chiamdream

P Hudson said:


> I've got nothing interesting on today, so I thought I'd throw up a picture of my son in his school garb. I hope this isn't against the rules. He's looking particularly careless today. That jacket is so frayed that if he wasn't a year from graduation I might be tempted to replace it: his mother finds it embarrassing, but I like it.


Wow, what a great blazer. Very Number Six.


----------



## The Rambler

50% off Orvis madras pointed out by Ron A


----------



## Caesars0331

The Rambler said:


> 50% off Orvis madras pointed out by Ron A


Dad, is that you???


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> I've got nothing interesting on today, so I thought I'd throw up a picture of my son in his school garb. I hope this isn't against the rules. He's looking particularly careless today. That jacket is so frayed that if he wasn't a year from graduation I might be tempted to replace it: his mother finds it embarrassing, but I like it.


I'm with you, PH: I find the sight of well-worn, somewhat outgrown school blazers strangely touching. Reminds me of the description of the teenage midshipmen in the great Patrick O'Brian, who return home after an 18-month voyage with their uniform coats battered and 2 sizes too small.


----------



## Cardinals5

Caesars0331 said:


> Dad, is that you???


Perfect - a little Back to the Future vibe going on between you and The Rambler.


----------



## Ron_A

^ Like the madras, Rambler. I bought the same one.


----------



## The Rambler

Ron_A said:


> ^ Like the madras, Rambler. I bought the same one.


I liked it enough to buy the other one: like it, too.


----------



## Caesars0331

WouldaShoulda said:


> Those are good points.
> 
> My personal tastes, even when much younger, skew more toward young Caesar here.
> 
> Unfussy and casually elegent.


Thanks you, Woulda!



Dragoon said:


> Southwick jacket
> LL Bean shirt
> Tie-bar tie


Great jacket, I have one similar that I cant wait to wear later this year!!! Well done.


Trip English said:


>


Trip, I love the blazer/khakis look...my go-to. Awesome, man. Great bow tie, as well. Elton at MSG, no?

Uncle, great looks as usual!!


----------



## Caesars0331

Coleman, cool and easy!! Nice!


----------



## mcarthur

ZachGranstrom said:


> My pet, a Pantsuit: Great outfit. (I especially like the pocket-square)
> 
> Mcarthur: Great look, as always.
> 
> Pentheos: I actually like this look. (I know,.... I'm weird)
> 
> Good Job!https://planetsmilies.net


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

gentlemen,
looking very nice, thank you for posting and have a good weekend


----------



## Pentheos

Cardinals5 said:


> The Velvet Hammer of Madras was subtly making a point about pattern matching.


I wonder if I could change my AAAC handle to "The Velvet Hammer of Madras."


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Trying to stay warm at the 9 year old sons soccer match:

Cap by Schuman and Sullivan of New Haven
Harris Tweed Jacket
Navy cardigan
Black Watch scarf
LE chambray shirt
Timex on Central
Bean khakis
Bean Heavy Duty Blucher Mocs (perfect for today)


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

Sack jacket: Cricketeer
Pants: Stafford 
Club collar shirt, tie, socks, cordovan shoes and belt: BB









One of the more morbid ties BB has made.









Closeup of the tweed. Photos do not do the color any justice; it's a golden olive in real life.


----------



## My Pet. A Pantsuit

ZachGranstrom said:


> My pet, a Pantsuit: Great outfit. (I especially like the pocket-square)


Thanks Zach!


----------



## Bradford

P Hudson said:


> I've got nothing interesting on today, so I thought I'd throw up a picture of my son in his school garb. I hope this isn't against the rules. He's looking particularly careless today. That jacket is so frayed that if he wasn't a year from graduation I might be tempted to replace it: his mother finds it embarrassing, but I like it.
> 
> Jacket and tie are green.


They had jackets like this at the local BB outlet a few months back. Real Brooks label (not outlet) 3/2 roll, 100% wool, marked down to $99.


----------



## marmer

Back again, first time in a year. Trying to come up with something to do with these pants:

Lands End linen blazer
Daniel Cremieux linen shirt
Silk bow tie
Pants by Oliveo (makeyourownjeans.com) in Mumbai
Florsheim loafers


----------



## Dragoon

marmer, you look good from the waist up but those pants look like pjs to me. I freely admit I'm a rube so don't pay much attention to my 2 cents.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
DG pant
KS belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
DV Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Billyjo88

marmer said:


> Back again, first time in a year. Trying to come up with something to do with these pants:
> 
> Lands End linen blazer
> Daniel Cremieux linen shirt
> Silk bow tie
> Pants by Oliveo (makeyourownjeans.com) in Mumbai
> Florsheim loafers


I think we may need to keep looking for another use for those pants...but a valiant attempt for sure.


----------



## P Hudson

*Sunday morning church attire*

Press jacket
Eagle shirt
Fair Isle Vest
RLP worsted navy trousers
AE Longwings


----------



## Caesars0331

Nice jacket, PH!

(Yesterday)
Morning/afternoon:



Late afternoon outdoor wedding (90* and humid):





BB washable


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Yesterday's attire for a wedding reception


----------



## Jovan

Pentheos said:


> A warm day here in Berkeley:


I really hope you're joking. 



Dragoon said:


> marmer, you look good from the waist up but those pants look like pjs to me. I freely admit I'm a rube so don't pay much attention to my 2 cents.


No, I agree actually. Madras trousers are just a bit much to me. But then I'll wear madras sport coats, shirts, and shorts (though not all at once) so perhaps I'm a hypocrite.

I see what you're doing there...


----------



## Cajunking

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> View attachment 1217
> 
> 
> Yesterday's attire for a wedding reception


The tie looks great with the rest of the outfit!

Caesars, I really like the green sports coat.

Great outfits all around as far as I can tell! I do admit I'm not a huge fan of the plaid or windowpane shirts and pants unless they're relatively simple.


----------



## G Charles Blue

Marmer,

I think those trousers look great, they need a pair of white bucks and you'd be set with that rig! Cheers!


----------



## mcarthur

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> View attachment 1217
> 
> 
> Yesterday's attire for a wedding reception


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
MB pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Charvet tie
NM belt
Gravati bluchers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AlanC

My wife was gone, so the 7 year-old filled in on camera duty with questionable results...



















Samuelsohn suit
BB university stripe slim fit OCBD
Hanauer madras bow tie
Venanzi linen pocket square (white with blue trim)
vintage sterling engine turned buckle with faux 'gator strap
Alden full straps


----------



## P Hudson

BB Navy 3/2 sack
BB ocbd--nice roll today
sweater
wool trousers
AE Steeple suede


----------



## WouldaShoulda

marmer said:


> Trying to come up with something to do with these pants:


Pentheos has an outfit they may go well with!!


----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> BB Navy 3/2 sack
> BB ocbd--nice roll today
> sweater
> wool trousers
> AE Steeple suede


Nice outfit - I especially like the suede bals. I hadn't seen the Stepple model before - do they have something other than leather soles or just the contrast welt?


----------



## TMMKC

Marmer, fly that GTH flag and wear your trousers with pride.:icon_smile: On a side note, you could be my accountant's brother! Honestly, you look a lot like him.

Alan, superb as usual.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
Ferre pant
TB belt
Armani socks
NM penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> My wife was gone, so the 7 year-old filled in on camera duty with questionable results...
> 
> Agreed -The problem is, she's too short: that's an unflattering angle, that makes the lower half look too big :icon_smile_big: Outfit cries out for a straw hat, at least from that angle!


----------



## Caesars0331

Mac, Alan, and PH: Looking sharp!



Jovan said:


> I see what you're doing there...


Yeah, the look on my face in that pic was even goofier than normal, so....



Cajunking said:


> Caesars, I really like the green sports coat.


Thank you!


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice outfit - I especially like the suede bals. I hadn't seen the Stepple model before - do they have something other than leather soles or just the contrast welt?


Thanks for the kind words, friends.

As to the AE Steeple (a reference to horse racing?), I believe it is a discontinued model. I bought these on Ebay for about $30, described as like new. They had a horrific smell of tobacco smoke which eventually faded, but looked really good. I can't answer your actual question because I suspect the outer sole was replaced with rubber (so that even the heel was reattached to the new sole). I say this because it is unlike anything else I've ever seen from AE, and because it has no markings to indicate an AE sole. The welt is contrasting leather, and suggests to me that the original sole was also leather. I like the rebuilt shoe though they are not very comfortable when standing: they fit perfectly into my rotation. I don't wear them on days I'm lecturing, but they are good for church, restaurants, meetings, etc.


----------



## The Rambler

PH: They're fab - treat your lecture victims to them, if they behave!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Monday Monday*

Casual day in the office catching up on some important odds, ends and administrivia. Overcast A2 day. Would rather be sailing and loafing in Mackinac.

Lacoste Pink tennis shirt made in France and bought in Paris - now nicely worn and faded

Brooks Brothers tan gabardine trouses made in Canada

Brooks Brothers circa 1990 Golden Fleece 2B Sack Navy Blazer with enameled Hanging Sheep buttons.

Polo Kelly Green pocket square with foxhead motif

Smathers and Branson Black, Chocolate and Yellow Lab Belt - misplaced my American Flag version, Drat!

Alden Dark Brown FlexWelt Bit Loafers

Cartier tank watch with cognac alligator strap

AA 406 Blonde Tortoise Shell prescription sunglasses

Nicely battered 2000 US Open Championship (Pebble Beach) bucket hat just in case


----------



## P Hudson

Old School, I'd like to see that. No pics?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> My wife was gone, so the 7 year-old filled in on camera duty with questionable results...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> BB university stripe slim fit OCBD
> Hanauer madras bow tie
> Venanzi linen pocket square (white with blue trim)
> vintage sterling engine turned buckle with faux 'gator strap
> Alden full straps


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Uncle - your valet has a great color sense!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Uncle - your valet has a great color sense!


thank you! i will pass your comments to my valet


----------



## Patrick06790

Unusual color scheme on the BB tie. Sero bd from Gentleman George makes its debut.

And bit loafers for Doctor Damage


----------



## Caesars0331

Nice look Patrick. 

It's funny, I am wearing the same thing, almost (chambray 2btn and pink OCBD, khakis and beef rolls...no tie and a white linen PS)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very snazzy, Patrick. I dig the jacket and tie combo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

ever jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Gucci pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick:I feel inspired to find some Seros and Gants in a 16-4!


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for posting, Patrick. I always enjoy your pics.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Nothing new here:
Press sack
BB blue unistripe
Polo khakis
Timex on Central
AE Hanovers


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


>


Mac: I will just say wow. Both you and your valet are to be commended for today's splendid effort...a great look!


----------



## Caesars0331

PH and Mac: Looking sharp


----------



## Cardinals5

Lookin' good, Caesars


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very snazzy posts, fellows. Caesars, PHud, Mac: Looking very nice!


----------



## playdohh22

Pentheos said:


> A warm day here in Berkeley:


too much going on there.


----------



## Trip English

Ceasars, 

Loafers with no socks is truly in the pantheon of good things to do.


----------



## Trip English

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle, your valet has outdone himself with this color combination.


----------



## Trip English

P Hudson said:


> Nothing new here:
> Press sack
> BB blue unistripe
> Polo khakis
> Timex on Central
> AE Hanovers


Good looking ensemble. I'm missing your action shots!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Work Then Golf*

Off campus today working with a consulting client in the morning then golf at the Inverness Club in Toledo, Ohio, one of America's golf course treasures with a former business school classmate.

AM Attire

Gitman Sea Island blue OCBD
J.Z. Richards burgundy necktie with multiple fishing flies motif
BB USA made taupe garbardine trousers
BB Cognac alligator strap with monogrammed gold engine turned buckle
Alden #8 Full Strap Slip-Ons
BB MTM 2B sack sportcoat in Loro Piana Super 140 subtle smallguncheck plaid - wheat, black and olive
Polo burgundy pocket square with leopards motif

Golf Attire

Pale yello FA MacCluer Pima Cotton Polo
BB Navy Country Club Trousers
Smathers and Branson Fox & Hounds Belt
Navy and White FootJoy Saddles
Green Agusta National windshirt at the ready - just in case of some precipitation

PS - I must admit that the blonde women in the Zimmerli pop-up ad is quite a dish! An earnest "well-done" to the person(s) responsible for it.


----------



## Pentheos

playdohh22 said:


> too much going on there.


You think? What I didn't take a photo of was my patch madras eye patch. It tied the outfit together nicely.


----------



## Danny

Patrick06790 said:


> Unusual color scheme on the BB tie. Sero bd from Gentleman George makes its debut.


Look like a 'Team Sweden' Tie from 1982. Nice combo Patrick! Where is the jacket from?


----------



## Jovan

Patrick, that is a pretty awesome colour combination even if it is a bit pastel dominated. Is that a suit or sport coat? I really like that Sero shirt, even if the roll is less than some prefer. To me, it's perfect as is.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
MB pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Caesars0331

Cards, Sir: Thank you!!

Trip: I must agree!! 

oldschool: sounds great!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Mac: I will just say wow. Both you and your valet are to be commended for today's splendid effort...a great look!


thank you. i will pass your comments to my valet


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> PH and Mac: Looking sharp


thank you. looking very nice


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Very snazzy posts, fellows. Caesars, PHud, Mac: Looking very nice!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Uncle, your valet has outdone himself with this color combination.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Off campus today working with a consulting client in the morning then golf at the Inverness Club in Toledo, Ohio, one of America's golf course treasures with a former business school classmate.
> 
> AM Attire
> 
> Gitman Sea Island blue OCBD
> J.Z. Richards burgundy necktie with multiple fishing flies motif
> BB USA made taupe garbardine trousers
> BB Cognac alligator strap with monogrammed gold engine turned buckle
> Alden #8 Full Strap Slip-Ons
> BB MTM 2B sack sportcoat in Loro Piana Super 140 subtle smallguncheck plaid - wheat, black and olive
> Polo burgundy pocket square with leopards motif
> 
> Golf Attire
> 
> Pale yello FA MacCluer Pima Cotton Polo
> BB Navy Country Club Trousers
> Smathers and Branson Fox & Hounds Belt
> Navy and White FootJoy Saddles
> Green Agusta National windshirt at the ready - just in case of some precipitation
> 
> PS - I must admit that the blonde women in the Zimmerli pop-up ad is quite a dish! An earnest "well-done" to the person(s) responsible for it.


sounds very nice


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## richard d.

Hey Patrick...Great looking socks and tie...perfect match, love them. Richard d.



Patrick06790 said:


> Unusual color scheme on the BB tie. Sero bd from Gentleman George makes its debut.
> 
> And bit loafers for Doctor Damage


----------



## richard d.

Caesars...The choice of the green tie goes great with your blue shirt, love blue and green together. BEAUTIFUL JOB THERE!!! Richard D.

tb


Caesars0331 said:


> PH and Mac: Looking sharp


----------



## The Rambler

expecting a quiet day at the office


----------



## Caesars0331

Uncle, looking good! My favorite hat!!

Thanks a lot, richard!

Rambler, great jacket!! I like it.


----------



## Patrick06790

mcarthur said:


>


Mets fan, Mac?


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick, that is a pretty awesome colour combination even if it is a bit pastel dominated. Is that a suit or sport coat? I really like that Sero shirt, even if the roll is less than some prefer. To me, it's perfect as is.


That's a Brooks sport coat. The collar on the shirt's been dry cleaned - after I submit it to my patented "Rumply Iron" technique it'll roll like a mamma-tamma.

The Brooks tie was a thrift find. Occasionally I find the BB standard patterns in vastly different colors.


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> Mets fan, Mac?


good one - he will plead color blindness - is a self-identified Yankee fan.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rambler said:


> good one - he will plead color blindness - is a self-identified Yankee fan.


Never mind. These things can be lived down.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Truzzi shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
JL penny loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Uncle, looking good! My favorite hat!!
> 
> Thanks a lot, richard!
> 
> Rambler, great jacket!! I like it.


thank you. good taste. this hat has 1,500 weaves per square inch


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Mets fan, Mac?


yankee


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## oldschoolprep

*California Dreamin' Real Time*

Busy but exciting week. Flew into SFO for a professional meeting at The Farm Wednesday evening. productive meeting. Travelled down to Carmel last night to spend time with relatives. The sunset over the Pacifc was superior last evening.

A spritely 59F this am. Heading over to Pebble Beach today and tomorow to see some golf.

Morning meeting attirre:

BB Dartmouth green MTM 3 button sack blazer with patch pockets.
Polo Golf pink Egyptian fine cotton golf shirt.
Norman Hilton tan gabardine trousers.
Smathers and Branson Harbor Springs, MI belt
Alden 986 burgundy calfskin loafers
Yellow Polo pocket square with foxhead motif

Tourney attire

Same as above but carrying along a battered 2000 Pebble Beach bucket hat, flyweith navy Talbott crewneck and Wayfarers.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler




----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


nice looking attire. consider a ps. shower curtin would be a hit with grandchildren


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir. Believe it or not, there's a white "pocket square" in there, but it seemss to be hiding it's head in shame, contemplating the indignities it is made to suffer. As for the shower curtain, its predecessor, for the whole time my kids were growing up, was a slightly detailed map of the world: in the 8th grade my daughter, an indifferent student, placed highly in the national geography awareness week geography test, the only academic prize she ever won.


----------



## Pentheos

The Rambler said:


>


Someone shops at IKEA.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
Menichetti pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> As for the shower curtain, its predecessor, for the whole time my kids were growing up, was a slightly detailed map of the world: in the 8th grade my daughter, an indifferent student, placed highly in the national geography awareness week geography test, the only academic prize she ever won.


Wonderful story.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


>


superb in every detail, and a whole impression that's better than the sum of its parts, Alan! (maybe the lid should be p
osted in the hats thread - really a beaut, and Mac's getting lonley over there).


----------



## andy b.

AlanC said:


>


I've been reading this thread for a while now, but have yet to comment. I figure this is as good a time as any. 

I never wear a suit, and rarely wear a hat, but if ever there was an image that would make me change my mind, this would be one of the few examples. NICE!!!! And I like the lacing on the shoes.

Andy B.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
Brioni shirt
Etro pocket-square
RT cufflinks
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Ferragamo tassel loafers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


>


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

Mac, Alan, Rambler: Happy Father's Day. Looking sharp!


Back from brunch





(complete with new coffee stain....ehh)

Haspel 2bt darted seersucker
BB Khakis, OCBD and tie
Bucks


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Caesars, you're killing it!


----------



## expressingmyself

Excellent choice of tie, Caesars.


----------



## vwguy

We went up to Bayfield, WI for a long weekend, here are some pics:

Polo madras
LE shorts
Quoddys










LE madras
LE shorts
Sperrys










LE polo
LE shorts
Sperrys
J Crew sunglasses circa 1989










Saling later in the afternoon, switched over to Old Navy khakis & brought an anorak



















At the world (in)famous Tom's Burned Down Cafe on Madeline Island

Polo madras
Old Navy shorts
Quoddy's










Brian


----------



## randomdude

^ Excellent choice on the LE polo shirt Brian. I too saw it and thought it would be perfect with reds.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
CK tie
SR pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Cartier belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci tassel loafers
Tommy cologne
Piaget 18k gold watch


----------



## P Hudson

Enough with the summer in Wisconsin pics. You guys are killing me. My oldest son will be in GB for 4th of July, and then spend two weeks at a camp in Lake Geneva. My wife and I agreed that it is worth missing school for that (we met at that same camp in 1980). My daughter is already there for 6 months. That's killing me too.


BB Brooksgate navy flannel. 3/2 darted.
BB red unistripe
Timex on Central
AE Richmond (longwings): one of my all-time favorite shoes
No tie: I'm beginning to think that going tie-less works better with a patterned jacket


----------



## mcarthur

Caesars0331 said:


> Mac, Alan, Rambler: Happy Father's Day. Looking sharp!
> 
> Back from brunch
> 
> (complete with new coffee stain....ehh)
> 
> Haspel 2bt darted seersucker
> BB Khakis, OCBD and tie
> Bucks


thank you. looking very good


----------



## mcarthur

vwguy said:


> We went up to Bayfield, WI for a long weekend, here are some pics:
> 
> Polo madras
> LE shorts
> Quoddys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE madras
> LE shorts
> Sperrys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE polo
> LE shorts
> Sperrys
> J Crew sunglasses circa 1989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saling later in the afternoon, switched over to Old Navy khakis & brought an anorak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the world (in)famous Tom's Burned Down Cafe on Madeline Island
> 
> Polo madras
> Old Navy shorts
> Quoddy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


thank you for posting pictures of your wonderful weekend


----------



## mjo_1

Press jacket, flap pocket shirt, pants, belt, watch band.
Brooks bow
Bass Bucks

Best,

Michael


----------



## Jovan

Today, no pictures. But imagine if you will:
BB GF 3/2 sack blazer with patch pockets
White point collar barrel cuff shirt
Brown belt
RLP forward pleat chinos
Burgundy penny loafers


----------



## but_ch

Brian:

Great looks all around! I spent the day in a boat as well, but without camera. Leinenkugel's t-shirt, cargo shorts, Sperrys. Had I been sailing, I would have considered a collared shirt.


----------



## red sweatpants

Caesars, as previously stated: well done.


----------



## P Hudson

mjo_1 said:


> Press jacket, flap pocket shirt, pants, belt, watch band.
> Brooks bow
> Bass Bucks
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


Nice. I'll be doing a similar look this summer, only with shorter trousers and probably with a colored shirt. I like the seersucker with navy.


----------



## AlanC

Taking the family to see 'Toy Story 3' in IMAX 3D:


----------



## mcarthur

mjo_1 said:


> Press jacket, flap pocket shirt, pants, belt, watch band.
> Brooks bow
> Bass Bucks
> 
> Best,
> 
> Michael


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## dwebber18

In honor of the first day of summer, I've got on white OCBD, BB reds, and Quoddy canoe mocs. This is my first step into different colored pants. I've got some different ones, as in, bold stripes and things like that but not different colors.


----------



## kitonbrioni

nc hoodie
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

*Rainy days and Mondays...*

Barbour Gamefair, bought while studying in UK in early '90s (with detachable hood)
LE highlander ocbd, BB vest
Timex on Central
Tin of Fisherman's Friends kept in coat pocket
AE Fulton


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Barbour Gamefair, bought while studying in UK in early '90s (with detachable hood)
> LE highlander ocbd, BB vest
> Timex on Central
> Tin of Fisherman's Friends kept in coat pocket
> AE Fulton


Nice ; never heard of a Gamefair, looks great!


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Nice ; never heard of a Gamefair, looks great!


At the time, I thought it was the archetypical Barbour: mid-thigh length, 2 outer double-snap pockets, handwarmer pockets, gusset sleeves (is that the word for those snappable wrist things?), large inner pocket (for toting a pheasant or rabbit I guess--perfect for storing my flat-cap and scarf), rivets for snap in insulation and for hood. IIRC, it cost me 139 pounds in a shop just off King's Parade in Cambridge. It brings back some of the magic of that time and place every time I wear it.

A side note: I took it back to the shop when a seam went bad. After not hearing from them for a few weeks, I inquired about it. They said they must have lost it, so I should come in for a new one. By the time I went, they had found and repaired it (of course at no charge). Great service. Sort of like the recrafting at AE.


----------



## Jovan

dwebber18 said:


> In honor of the first day of summer, I've got on white OCBD, BB reds, and Quoddy canoe mocs. This is my first step into different colored pants. I've got some different ones, as in, bold stripes and things like that but not different colors.


 Funny, the trousers look rather orange in the photo. I'd suggest wearing a v-neck and buttoning up one more.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## hbs midwest

Hot & humid out there; have been surviving the past couple of months in LLB/BB shorts, PRL polos, and sockless mocs...if it works...

Stay cool & dry!

hbs


----------



## Cajunking

Love the summer looks, fellows! It's been incredibly hot.

Here is part of a snap someone took of me the other day; I know, I should have the jacket buttoned! Shame on me..


----------



## The Rambler

Cajunking said:


> Love the summer looks, fellows! It's been incredibly hot.
> 
> Here is part of a snap someone took of me the other day; I know, I should have the jacket buttoned! Shame on me..


Excellent, Cajun. To me, white shirt looks best with a seersucker suit. Nice bow, too.


----------



## Pappa

Cajunking----

In this casual world of no ties, the unbuttoned jacket is right at home with a tie. I wear my jackets. suit and otherwise unbuttoned alsway!! Just Me!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati ostrich bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Caesars0331

GentlemanGeorge said:


> !





expressingmyself said:


> .


George, express, Mac and Red: Thank you very much!


----------



## Dragoon

My wife rolled her eyes and snickered at my shirt and tie this morning. It looks ok to me. What do ya'll think?


----------



## Trip English

As far as color pairings go I don't see anything wrong with it. Was it an element of the fit that we can't see in the photograph?


----------



## maximar

I almost always pair a solid with a patterned. And there is a reason, the wife. :icon_smile_big:

Not all wives have style, but they know what does not go together.


----------



## Patrick06790

Mets Mets Mets. Also hot hot hot.

Celebrating the resurgent New York Mets, and the late lamented Footjoy loafer


----------



## Dragoon

The color of the shirt looks fairly accurate on my monitor but the tie is much greener than it looks here. It's a BB tie, hunter green is the closest I could guess. She does not believe in green and blue together.


----------



## rabidawg

Dragoon said:


> She does not believe in green and blue together.


:icon_scratch:

Never heard that before. I've got several ties with both blue and green in them, which I happily pair with blue blazers, shirts, etc. I'm sure there are also many great examples of blue and green mixing seamlessly in this thread.

To me, your shirt/tie combo looks great.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## oldschoolprep

*Midweek Blahs and Some Trivia You Really Need to Know*

Too much work...too little time. Arrived at office at 8:00 am intending to achieve great things today, but putzed off watching the World Cup v Algeria. We won 1-0 thanks to Mr. Donovan's fine goal.

With victory in hand, I then intended to buckle down after completing this post. However, Scilla and Charybdis over at the local Alister MacKenzie cow path are more than faintly calling my name.

By the way, did you that beside being one of the world's greatest golf course architects - Augusta National, Cypress Point, Ohio State University Scarlet Course and the Univesity of Michigan Golf Club - MacKenzie was also a licensed surgeon and key contributor to the development of camoflague during WWI? Well now you do. The U of M course was built first and opened in 1931. Not wanting to be outdone by its rival "Up North", an anonymous Ohio State alumnus two years later "gifted" the monies to construct the Scarlet Course to the University as a private WPA-like project. Scarlet opened in 1938.

*Today's Attire *

White Polo Egyptian cotton Polo Golf shirt (superfine)

O'Connell's Blue OC trousers with 1.75" cuffs (now at higher than floodwater stage)

Navy surcingle J.Press belt with brass buckle

Burgundy USA made 1975 Bass Weejun Penny loafers bought new at Altier Shoes in Brighton (Rochester), NY prior to junior year in college. (Only re-soled and re-heeled once - sparingly worn since 1980 and 1 of 2 of my remaining USA pairs.

1981 (or possibly 1982) BB Golden Fleece 3 button Navy sack blazer with all original "hanging fleece" buttons) plus a large spare sewn inside the breast pocket by Tailor at 346 Madison - a prized hand-me-down from my late Dad.

Time to clear the cobwebs and buckle down. Have a great day.


----------



## PeterSawatzky

RL shirt
Gap khakis
BB bucks (vintage)
Ray-Bans


----------



## The Rambler

*outdoor dinner in a heat wave*

a dressy crowd, but Im hoping to ditch the coat.
corbin slacks
bb madras from Tony Lumpkin
same lousy corrected grain beefrolls I've worn for almost 50 years (current favorite, Sebago)


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
LP shirt
LP pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> a dressy crowd, but Im hoping to ditch the coat.
> corbin slacks
> bb madras from Tony Lumpkin
> same lousy corrected grain beefrolls I've worn for almost 50 years (current favorite, Sebago)


nice looking attire. enjoy your dinner


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire. enjoy your dinner


Thanks, Unc. The jacket was ditched immediatly.


----------



## Caesars0331

Patrick, great jacket and pocket square!! Your Mets whipped my Tigers pretty bad last night....


----------



## Sir Royston

Caesars0331 said:


> Your Mets whipped my Tigers pretty bad last night....


Ouch.. that must have been painful??!! is there an ointment for that??


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Caesars0331

Good looks, ^^


Not very trad/ivy/whatever, but it's very hot out, and at least today dropped into the high 80s/ low 90s, so...



Trying to iron a nice roll


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
RLP pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Caesars0331 said:


> Good looks, ^^
> 
> Not very trad/ivy/whatever, but it's very hot out, and at least today dropped into the high 80s/ low 90s, so...


Looks good to me. I'd consider that jacket and shirt with a pair of stone khakis to be a fine example of Southern trad .


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

Caesars0331 said:


> Trying to iron a nice roll


The roll is looking really good, especially since you've added more dimension/volume.



mcarthur said:


>


My favorite of your needlepoint belts, Uncle. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Patrick06790

^ For best roll don't iron the collar at all.


----------



## The Rambler

What is the technique? Do you iron the lapels from the back? Do you use some kind of ironing cloth? Hot iron?


----------



## WindsorNot

The Rambler said:


> What is the technique? Do you iron the lapels from the back? Do you use some kind of ironing cloth? Hot iron?


I iron mine flat after getting the coat back pressed from the cleaners. Perfect roll. Nice looking summer attire all.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hookem12387

Rugby (bleeding) Madras Shirt
Gap Khakis
Old Tag watch


----------



## The Rambler

Nice, Hook, post a pic after a few washes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Gucci shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
RLP socks
Gravati loafers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

I don't really get the draw of bleeding madras. I understand that it's more "traditional" or whatever, but not why it's desirable to have dyes fade away with every wash.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> I don't really get the draw of bleeding madras. I understand that it's more "traditional" or whatever, but not why it's desirable to have dyes fade away with every wash.


I like the way the colors sort of subtly blend


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> I don't really get the draw of bleeding madras. I understand that it's more "traditional" or whatever, but not why it's desirable to have dyes fade away with every wash.


I looked at a thread on bleeding madras from a time when Oconnells was selling off a stash: much of the discussion was about how to keep them from fading! (soak in cold salt water, etc). Very amusing. Clearly the fade, or bleed mellows out the bright vegetable dyes, a look many like. But it fades with every wash, and before too long it bleeds to death, or the cotton falls apart. I presume that's why you almost never see old madras shirts on the exchange, ebay, etc: they have faded into oblivion.

What amazes me is that you rarely see a modern madras shirt with the permanent colors formulated to look pre-faded.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice, outstanding combination, and enjoyable to see in the endless-seeming heat wave were having.


----------



## chacend

Great jacket!


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> I looked at a thread on bleeding madras from a time when Oconnells was selling off a stash: much of the discussion was about how to keep them from fading! (soak in cold salt water, etc). Very amusing. Clearly the fade, or bleed mellows out the bright vegetable dyes, a look many like. But it fades with every wash, and before too long it bleeds to death, or the cotton falls apart. I presume that's why you almost never see old madras shirts on the exchange, ebay, etc: they have faded into oblivion.
> 
> What amazes me is that you rarely see a modern madras shirt with the permanent colors formulated to look pre-faded.


 Really? I thought that's what most of the modern colourfast ones were going for!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Large Penny cufflinks
Charvet tie
Brioni belt
Brion socks
Brioni balmorals
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

The above is a Fathers' Day present from Ellie.























Kind of cheesy, I know. But w/o a front pocket on the oxford, the pen had to go somewhere.


----------



## katon

Dragoon said:


> My wife rolled her eyes and snickered at my shirt and tie this morning. It looks ok to me. What do ya'll think?


Well, it is a little noisy... remove a few lines, and it'd be fine. Maybe something like a mini-BB#1 on a graph check shirt, as demonstrated by Brooks?


----------



## Pentheos

Looking good, Calvin, though I'd personally skip the Sid Mashburny unbuttoned button-down---then again, *I* don't have much in the way of style. That's a very interesting seersucker.


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack, blue unistripe, green apple.


----------



## Trip English

The outfit is a masterpiece of subtlety. That tweed is especially excellent mostly, I believe, due to its fantastic patch pockets. Well done.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice to get back to some inspiration after a week at the beach in T-shirt and raunchy sandals too!! 

Nice looks all!!


----------



## Cajunking

P Hudson -- nice PS!

Awful blurry pictures in low light as I rushed out the door, I'm afraid.

















yes.. yellow socks to match the tie. 8)


----------



## YoungClayB

Another hot one in the QC...I finally found a belt that matches my cigar shell pretty well...Its a Dockers belt from Kohl's for $19!  The cool part is that not only is the color really close to the cigar color, but the stitching also compliments the storm welt stitching quite well.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Three Rig Day*

Morning run -

Michigan Alumnus T Shirt from The AAUM
White Barbarian Rugby Shorts
Made is USA New Balance 993s
Chipp Athletic Supporter with Notre Dame ND logos (a Paul WInston classic)
Wigwam wool athletic socks

Attire for a couple of hours in the office-
Pink Chemise Lacoste made in France
Lightweight fine cotton khaki trousers made in USA from Kevins
USGA 2010 Open belt with Pebble Beach 2010 logo probably by YSL
Vintage burgundy Bass Weejuns
Ancient J. Press 3B Navy Sack Blazer with undergrad buttons from Ben Silver

Attire for Celebratory Dinner- 
Robert Talbott Brigade of Guairds Bowtie
White J. Press OCBD
Trafalgar Brigade of Guards Braces
H. Freeman Prince of Wales Plaid 3B Sack Suit
Alden for Andover Shop Black Low Vamp Loafers with Kiltie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
Kiton loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

JW shirt
Hanro t-shirt
Barneys pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Pappa

Calvin500 said:


> The above is a Fathers' Day present from Ellie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of cheesy, I know. But w/o a front pocket on the oxford, the pen had to go somewhere.


Looks Great!!! Good to see ya on here again!!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> And bit loafers for Doctor Damage


At long last the Dexters make an appearance - thanks!

Now, don't you have a hankering for more bit loafers?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Nice Summer Day in the Wolverine State*

70 degrees, sunny with a few large white puffy clouds and light breeze from the NW

Gitman blue pinpoint OCBD
Robert Talbott teal club tie with small golf players motif
BB Made in Canada tan garbardine trousers
Burgundy Trafalgar Cotrina Strap with vintage Trafalgar foxhead buckle
Brooks Brothers MTM Silk and Wool Glen Plaid 2B Sack Sport Coat - Tan, Bottle Green, Brown, Wheat, Teal and Burgundy with two cuff buttons per sleve
Ancient pebble grain brown Bass Weejun Penny Loafers.
Cartier Tank Watch with Maple Alligator Band and Deployment Buckle


----------



## Doctor Damage

P Hudson said:


> The Rambler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ; never heard of a Gamefair, looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> At the time, I thought it was the archetypical Barbour...
Click to expand...

It is the archetypical Barbour. You're lucky to have it.

The Beaufort is better known only because it was adopted by city slickers.


----------



## Uncle Bill

*I'm wearing today*

Burgundy RL Polo in burgundy, 
10 year old Docker K1 Chinos, 
dark brown belt from Banada Republic, 
Timberland boat shoes (forget which model) 
and a Zeno Army Dive watch.


----------



## The Rambler

Doctor Damage said:


> It is the archetypical Barbour. You're lucky to have it.
> 
> The Beaufort is better known only because it was adopted by city slickers.


I thought that was the Bedale, but know little of these things: mine's about the same age as PH's Gamefair (which means little), but agree with your sentiments about his model, and see the need for two. Funny comment about the Beaufort, which has the advantage of allowing you to carry a dead rabbit while protecting your downtown suit. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## P Hudson

Doctor Damage said:


> It is the archetypical Barbour. You're lucky to have it.


Luck had nothing to do with it. It was a matter of stubbornness in overcoming my own doubts about the wisdom of the purchase, and skepticism from my father, who (knowing our finances at the time) told me I was crazy to do it. I had to take that somewhat seriously because, though we were largely self-financed while studying in the UK, help here and there from my dad made a big difference. My long suffering and miserly wife had no objections. When I got it, I doubt that I had ever seen a Barbour outside the UK. They certainly weren't a fashion item anywhere I had lived. I suppose I was just the typical American in England--tending toward a country squire look--without realizing that it looks a bit ridiculous to the English.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos chukka
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## cecil47

Today:




BB wash & wear poplin 3/2 sack
LE Pinpoint BD
BB tie
Khakis
Argyles
Florsheim shell PTBs

Yesterday:





BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE HP OCBD
JAB tie
Seersuckers
Navy socks
Florsheim saddles

Tomorrow:
Have to go to Dallas. Something....cool...


----------



## Calvin500

Pappa said:


> Looks Great!!! Good to see ya on here again!!


Thanks. We (finally) drank the Chilean merlot you made and gave us the other night with some friends. Good stuff--thanks again. Looking forward to some more homebrew next time we're in El Dorado!

-Andy


----------



## Cardinals5

Good to see both of you again, Cecil47 and Calvin500 - you're both looking sharp.


----------



## Trip English

YoungClayB, take this as a compliment, but you sir are a candidate for slim-fit shirts! Generally when I look at your shots my reaction is usually positive on the clothes themselves but negative on the fit. Your shirt looks overlarge and your tie is very long. Combine that with a thin waist that sits low on your hips and full cut trousers and you look like you'r coming off a crash diet. So either start a spare-rib & beer diet (recommended) or hit the slim section at Brooks Brothers.

Also, cellphone belt holsters are, I believe, not trad.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
MD belt
CH socks
Gucci chelsea boots
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> YoungClayB, take this as a compliment, but you sir are a candidate for slim-fit shirts! Generally when I look at your shots my reaction is usually positive on the clothes themselves but negative on the fit. Your shirt looks overlarge and your tie is very long. Combine that with a thin waist that sits low on your hips and full cut trousers and you look like you'r coming off a crash diet. So either start a spare-rib & beer diet (recommended) or hit the slim section at Brooks Brothers.
> 
> Also, cellphone belt holsters are, I believe, not trad.


Thanks Trip...the shirt I wore today is actually one of the better fitting ones that I own...I was hoping not to get any "your shirt is too big" comments today...oh well. A few years back, I decided that I was going to try to bulk up and went on the "body for life" diet...basically eating 6 meals a day and throwing back protein shakes like water...at the end of the 12 week program, I hadnt gained a pound...at some point my metabolism is going to catch up to me I am afraid.

Oh, and I bought my blackberry holster in the "trad section" of Best Buy ...lol, I hardly ever wear that thing and always try to remember to take it off before my waywt pics...I'll do better next time


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Very nice looks all around, friends.

Just trying to keep warm during one of the coldest June/July stretches in a couple generations.


----------



## Pentheos

P Hudson said:


> Very nice looks all around, friends.
> 
> Just trying to keep warm during one of the coldest June/July stretches in a couple generations.


Harris Tweed is good for global warming! Looking good.


----------



## eagle2250

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Trip...the shirt I wore today is actually one of the better fitting ones that I own...I was hoping not to get any "your shirt is too big" comments today...oh well. A few years back, I decided that I was going to try to bulk up and went on the "body for life" diet...basically eating 6 meals a day and throwing back protein shakes like water...at the end of the 12 week program, I hadnt gained a pound...at some point my metabolism is going to catch up to me I am afraid.
> 
> Oh, and I bought my blackberry holster in the "trad section" of Best Buy ...lol, I hardly ever wear that thing and always try to remember to take it off before my waywt pics...I'll do better next time


YoungClayB: Just a thought but, until your "metabolism catches up to you" or you "discover BB's slim-fits", try using a military tuck to take up the excess slack in the waist area of your shirts. Properly done, you will look like you are wearing a form fitted shirt! 

PS: Your looking good but, do loose the cell phone holster!  LOL.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

eagle2250 said:


> YoungClayB: Just a thought but, until your "metabolism catches up to you" or you "discover BB's slim-fits", try using a military tuck to take up the excess slack in the waist area of your shirts. Properly done, you will look like you are wearing a form fitted shirt!
> 
> PS: Your looking good but, do loose the cell phone holster!  LOL.


What is a military tuck?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Simply a convenient way to take up excess shirt fabric in the lower part of your torso. As you are tucking your shirt tail into your trousers, grab the sides of your shirt at the side seams, forcing your thumbs forward into the fabric fold, holding the fabric between your thumbs and index fingers and pulling the excess fabric back and then securing your belt, to keep everything in place. Provides the wearer with a neat, trim appearance.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Looking the Role o Polling the Look*

Brief term in my office this morning then off to golf and a cocktail party on a friend's new Beneteau AU 54 - lucky but hardworking devil!!

Gitman blue pinpoint OCBD
Burgundy four-in-hand necktie with prep school seal motif
BB MTM cream,tan and black Shepherd's plaid sportcoat with surgeon's cuffs
BB dark grey trousers
Trafalgar burgundy Cortina strap with foxhead buckle
Burgundy Belgian loafers
Polo burgundy pocket square with polo players playing polo motiff


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> Very nice looks all around, friends.
> 
> Just trying to keep warm during one of the coldest June/July stretches in a couple generations.


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## oldschoolprep

Cocktail Party, Barbecue and Fireworks

BB blue and white OCBD with red monogram in center of breast pocket
White Ben Silver White Ducks
Belted Cow American Flag Belt from O'Connells
Vintage Sperry America's Cup boat shoes
Robert Talbott Brigade of Guards bowtie
BB Golden Fleece 3B sack Navy Blazer with undergraduate alma mater BS buttons and Chipp blazer badge
Italian Straw Boater with Brigade of Guards band from Van Boven
Tortoise Shell RayBan Updated Wayfarers with red The Cloister Croakies


----------



## YoungTrad

oldschool, your outfits sound great. I would love to see some pics, if you will.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

*4th of July*

Church attire on a cool 4th:

BB jacket
RLP lambswool sweater over red, white and blue RLP ocbd
Timex on Central, RW&B
Bean Khakis
AE Fultons
(barely visible stripe on pocket square is red).


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Some casual clothes for the holiday.









A casual dog.









And some serious meat.


----------



## AlanC

Alan with the Cs:


----------



## Wildblue

Clay, I love that tie! I have a pocket square from Nordstrom's that is very close. Who makes that tie?


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Alan with the Cs:


beautiful picture. thank you for sharing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## MrAmbrose

Oh dear, Alan. It appears you are outnumbered. :icon_smile_big:

Great pic; you must be very proud.



AlanC said:


> Alan with the Cs:


----------



## Dragoon

Nice picture.
The little girl in her mother's lap needs a shoeshine. : )


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
Nocona belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Alan and Mac. Mac: I dig the polo--very nice color.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Alan and Mac. Mac: I dig the polo--very nice color.


thank you


----------



## Cruiser

AlanC said:


> Alan with the Cs:


Very nice family picture. One girl (not counting the wife) was more than I could deal with. :icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## chiamdream

You guys have managed to keep things at your usual level despite the warm weather. I'm very impressed.

Spent the weekend in Wisconsin pitting cherries. The blue OCBD is a LE tailored fit that I washed/dried with a yellow Post-It in the pocket, relegated to smock duty.


----------



## The Rambler

Alan: beautiful family, seing that pic made me feel good.
Mac: as always
Chaim: neat photo, that hat belongs on the hats thread.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Alan: beautiful family, seing that pic made me feel good.
> Mac: as always
> Chaim: neat photo, that hat belongs on the hats thread.


thank you
i second chaim's straw


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks, gents - will take a proper photo of it later.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Brion penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Calvin500

Ellie was trying to get me to foreground the madras pocket square she just made. This wasn't precisely what she meant, but oh well.


----------



## The Rambler

Calvin, you need to give your doggie lessons in putting a little more sprez into his bow tying!


----------



## Jovan

He's surprisingly dexterous for a dog as it is, having gotten on a _pre-tied_ bow!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
JL slip-ons
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I remember when LL Bean sold ties!!



Citizen Railroad on J Press/Smart Turnout band...


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## R0ME0

WouldaShoulda said:


> I remember when LL Bean sold ties!!
> 
> Citizen Railroad on J Press/Smart Turnout band...


Very nice, great job.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Calvin500 said:


>


That dog is cracking me up!!


----------



## The Rambler

*Heat Wave Continues*

Lightweight wool gab
Press Royal Oxford
Cheaneys


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
DG pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Lightweight wool gab
> Press Royal Oxford
> Cheaneys


Nicely done, Rambler. That is one of my favourite hot weather suits. I'll have to try to find a bright red pair of socks. Lots of good looks lately.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Nicely done, Rambler. That is one of my favourite hot weather suits. I'll have to try to find a bright red pair of socks. Lots of good looks lately.


Thanks, PH; yes, I think you could find a use for bright red socks.


----------



## MrAmbrose

Looks great! Is she planning on selling them?



Calvin500 said:


> Ellie was trying to get me to foreground the madras pocket square she just made. This wasn't precisely what she meant, but oh well.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle Mac, I've decided I need that belt - do you mind sharing the source?


----------



## G&T

Lands' End short sleeved madras button-down
Timex Camper
Leather Man navy surcingle
J. Crew jeans
Clarks beeswax Desert Boots


----------



## C. Sharp

Rambler- If am not out of turn, I would say this is the belt 

If I am I can defer to the good Uncle.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, CS, I'm pretty sure that's it, since I recognize a few others the redoubtable Mac also wears. Fabulous, fabulous website.


----------



## The Rambler

*Just arrived*

from O'Connell's. NOS, vegetable dyed and slubby, zero shoulder padding, 3b center vent, etc. Other than sleeve length, guys, do you think it fits?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Zegna reversible pant
MD belt
PS socks
Gravati ankle boots
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> from O'Connell's. NOS, vegetable dyed and slubby, zero shoulder padding, 3b center vent, etc. Other than sleeve length, guys, do you think it fits?


Yes, I prefer the hem of the jacket a little short also.

There seems to be some nice waist suppression there. (provided it isn't tight)

The sleeves could be let down a tad as you said.

You will be a hit at Philly or Delaware Park!!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Woulda. Jacket hem is what I wondered about, tho' at present rate of shrinkage (of me, not the fabric) it will be too long by 2015.

And thanks to G&T for pointing this out!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler: That coat is fantastic! Other than the sleeves, it looks good to me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Nice looking jacket, Rambler - now just head to your nearest Mint Julep stand.


----------



## mcarthur

C. Sharp said:


> Rambler- If am not out of turn, I would say this is the belt
> 
> If I am I can defer to the good Uncle.


thank you for the post and you are absolutely correct. the best needlepoint belts, i have owned.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> from O'Connell's. NOS, vegetable dyed and slubby, zero shoulder padding, 3b center vent, etc. Other than sleeve length, guys, do you think it fits?


i would return the madras jacket because i have a bias against madras jackets. your good looking straw deserves a blazer


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> i would return the madras jacket because i have a bias against madras jackets. your good looking straw deserves a blazer


Ah, but I have a bias in their favor, uncle :icon_smile_big:. On the needlepoint belt subject, a perfect example of why I like this forum so much: 1) I learned about that wonderful tie-substitute belt from your photo, and 2) the source was immediately identified by C Sharp. I promise not to show it off when you're wearing yours, but, as a dedicated flats fisherman, I can't say the same about the grand slam belt!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Ah, but I have a bias in their favor, uncle :icon_smile_big:. On the needlepoint belt subject, a perfect example of why I like this forum so much: 1) I learned about that wonderful tie-substitute belt from your photo, and 2) the source was immediately identified by C Sharp. I promise not to show it off when you're wearing yours, but, as a dedicated flats fisherman, I can't say the same about the grand slam belt!


i would be pleased to see your wear s&b needlepoint belts. it would be nice for us to wear the same belt on the same day


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Cards, SirC, thanks. I can't remember enjoying an acquisition more:icon_pale:


----------



## garden and gun

*Madras Sportcoat*



The Rambler said:


> from O'Connell's. NOS, vegetable dyed and slubby, zero shoulder padding, 3b center vent, etc. Other than sleeve length, guys, do you think it fits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]
> Fits great......outstanding!!


----------



## G&T

It looks great, Rambler. That's a fine jacket.


----------



## Trip English

Rambler, let me join the chorus of praise for that jacket. Great colors. Great fit.


----------



## Trip English

I'm using even this slight break in the heat to throw on some decent clothes!

Not nearly the most trad, but showing the strong link between Italian & American clothing.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> I'm using even this slight break in the heat to throw on some decent clothes!
> 
> Not nearly the most trad, but showing the strong link between Italian & American clothing.


Elegant, Trip. Fabulous fabric (nice macro, too) and the patch breast pocket is outstanding. Lower pockets are patch and flap?


----------



## Trip English

Thanks awfully, Rambler. 

The lower pockets are patch, but no flap. Just open. It's a very casual suit with little structure, but excellent tailoring. Perfect for the summer and days like this where I may was well have run through a sprinkler by the time I've walked to work.


----------



## The Rambler

:icon_smile: Thank you, friends, for the compliments on my new madras; even She Who Must Be Obeyed didn't give me her usual "and _what _did you pay for _that_ ?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
LP shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## chiamdream

Rambler, the fit looks great. Congrats on a great score. I have to admit, when I first heard about those jackets, I kinda wondered whether bleeding madras would matter all that much on a sportcoat that wouldn't really get laundered. Regardless, it looks great. 

Super nice as always, Trip.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> I'm using even this slight break in the heat to throw on some decent clothes!
> 
> Not nearly the most trad, but showing the strong link between Italian & American clothing.


Sharp looking suit, Trip. I like the stripe with the casual suit. Just received my first pinstripe suit today (vintage BB 346) and am looking forward to trying out the pinstripe later this summer.


----------



## The Rambler

chiamdream said:


> Rambler, the fit looks great. Congrats on a great score. I have to admit, when I first heard about those jackets, I kinda wondered whether bleeding madras would matter all that much on a sportcoat that wouldn't really get laundered. Regardless, it looks great.


Thanks, Chaim. Not to go on obnoxiously about my new puchase, but for me it's not the bleed, it's the wonderful colors of the vegetable dyes (as in very old oriental rugs). Their instability is a questionable virtue (tho I like it in the shirts) which almost sunk the fabric in its early days, til the marketing geniuses came up with the "guaranteed to fade" slogan, which made lemonade out of a lemon :icon_smile_wink:. So unstable that sunlight alone fades them! I like to think of it as "evanescence," a more poetic word.


----------



## Pink and Green

*Trip* - I like the look, but monkstraps give me the heebie-jeebies. Too...fussy? Is that it? But don't listen to me, I don't own longwings either. More preppy than trad, I love casual shoes.

*Rambler*- A precious jewel from another time. Were I able to see O' Connells in person, I would leave with my wife looking for a divorce and American Express would send a hit man to look for me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
RLP tie
DeVecchi belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
DV Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Gant ocbd
BB worsted trousers
Alden burgundy shell tassels


----------



## Trip English

Cards, that's a great outfit! Rolled sleeves, thick cuffs, no break. You're battin' a thousand!


----------



## The Rambler

Nice trouser length - lightweight hard finish gray worsted trousers rank w khakis as must-haves for summer, for me.


----------



## C. Sharp

Catching up on things and wanted to say thanks to Uncle and Rambler for the kind words.

Rambler, I am sure you will enjoy your new belts. Very much like your new jacket. There is something special about old hand-loomed Madras.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Perfect Length and Cuff Width Complement You BB Cordovan Tassel Loafers*



Cardinals5 said:


> Gant ocbd
> BB worsted trousers
> Alden burgundy shell tassels


Nice job of acheiving the perfect length and cuff width on your trousers, Cardinal. Are they 1.75"? They complement you BB Cordovan tassel loafers nicely. OSP


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Cards, that's a great outfit! Rolled sleeves, thick cuffs, no break. You're battin' a thousand!


Thanks, Trip - one for one is still battin' a thousand? 



The Rambler said:


> Nice trouser length - lightweight hard finish gray worsted trousers rank w khakis as must-haves for summer, for me.


Much appreciated, Rambler. Like the gray worsteds for summer too.



oldschoolprep said:


> Nice job of acheiving the perfect length and cuff width on your trousers, Cardinal. Are they 1.75"? They complement you BB Cordovan tassel loafers nicely. OSP


Yes, 1.75" I've tried 2", but they're not suitable for my height.


----------



## dchandler2

at 9:30 in the morning. Lucky for me I only had to go from the apartment to the car, into church and then back to the car and home where I immediatley took it off and put on something more comfortable.


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Trip - one for one is still battin' a thousand?


Out of the many components of that outfit; the many opportunities to fail or succeed, you've carried the day.


----------



## The Rambler

The Gant shirt component did not pass unnoticed either, though it would be hard to pick out from the photo alone :icon_smile_big:. btw, I was at a party the other day, and one of the guys, who considers himself a sharp dresser, was wearing a modern Gant, an ordinary, overbright, overbuilt contemporary "madras:" I was able to tell it was a Gant because it said so, in big letters, on the locker loop :crazy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Zegna shirt
Vestimenta pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Mezlan loafers
Cartier cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## red sweatpants

[/QUOTE]

Nice looking suit! How do you like the monks? I purchased a pair recently and they've been great.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> The Gant shirt component did not pass unnoticed either, though it would be hard to pick out from the photo alone :icon_smile_big:. btw, I was at a party the other day, and one of the guys, who considers himself a sharp dresser, was wearing a modern Gant, an ordinary, overbright, overbuilt contemporary "madras:" I was able to tell it was a Gant because it said so, in big letters, on the locker loop :crazy:


 yikes. Letters on the loop? I'd prefer a pony


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> The Gant shirt component did not pass unnoticed either, though it would be hard to pick out from the photo alone :icon_smile_big:. btw, I was at a party the other day, and one of the guys, who considers himself a sharp dresser, was wearing a modern Gant, an ordinary, overbright, overbuilt contemporary "madras:" I was able to tell it was a Gant because it said so, in big letters, on the locker loop :crazy:





hookem12387 said:


> yikes. Letters on the loop? I'd prefer a pony


Yep, all the new Gant stuff as "GANT" stitched across the locker loop - pretty awful stuff. On the postive side, you can always cut the locker loop off and give it to your girl :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## 32rollandrock

Rambler,

Others have said it, and apologies for being late, but that jacket rocks the set. Best thing I've seen on WAYWT in a long, long while.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dchandler2 said:


> I immediatley took it off and put on something more comfortable.


That looks mighty comfortable right there!!


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Yep, all the new Gant stuff as "GANT" stitched across the locker loop - pretty awful stuff. On the postive side, you can always cut the locker loop off and give it to your girl :icon_smile_wink:


Back in my day, wicked girls would roam the halls and "collect" them.

32, P&G, thank you for the extravagent Compliments!


----------



## AlanC

Trip English said:


>


Love the watch!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## phippstx

My first post in the WAYWT thread, and I welcome any helpful suggestions. Wedding in up-state New York this past weekend, glad I went with the seersucker as it was quite warm and the church had no A/C.

https://img341.imageshack.us/i/photoamt.jpg/

The suit came from a local salvation army, tag says Charles Arndt Custom Apparel Birmingham. I honestly think it's my best fitting suit, and needed no alterations. Bow from the tiebar, braces from the same salvation army (what can I say, I'm a poor grad student). Wish I could say I had white bucks on, but have not acquired a pair yet. Went with some nice Gokey Blucher Mocs that I got from AlanC on the exchange.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Phipp: I dig the bow tie! Very nice. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB tattersall
BB navy suit pants
AE Waldens
Spreadeagle Beagle


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Meant to snap a quick pic but I changed as soon as I returned home today-
Blue J.Press Flap Pocket OCBD
Tiffany Sterling Buckle on Burgundy Strap
PRL Flat front Khakis
Alden for BB Unlined #8


----------



## The Rambler

Asta looks less than impressed.


----------



## Calvin500

MrAmbrose said:


> Looks great! Is she planning on selling them?


Thanks. She made up a half dozen or so Monday on our drive from PA to SC. An enjoyable and hopefully profitable way to pass the time.

They're up on her website now: here. 


Some good photos here and here.


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Asta looks less than impressed.


Exactly, he gave me one look and his eyes said "boring". He's pretty sharp.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sir Cingle said:


> Phipp: I dig the bow tie! Very nice. And welcome to the forum.


Did you check these out??










How cool are those!!


----------



## YoungClayB

paired today's suit with a button down collar AND bluchers ...happy hump day!


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

YoungClayB said:


> paired today's suit with a button down collar AND bluchers ...happy hump day!


Very nice! Love that tie!


----------



## hookem12387

Something about this just doesn't look right to me. The jacket's sleeve length, perhaps


----------



## The Rambler

looks good to me, what, you think the sleeves are too long?


----------



## Cardinals5

Probably just the angle of the photograph making the sleeves look too wide. Same for the chest, which looks like it's pulling away.


----------



## chinotshirt

hookem12387 said:


> Something about this just doesn't look right to me. The jacket's sleeve length, perhaps


(i am a tailor)
hey the sleeves are a little long. It might be the angle but i beleive you need the collar taken in at the center seem so that the chest stops pulling away from you


----------



## hookem12387

chinotshirt said:


> (i am a tailor)
> hey the sleeves are a little long. It might be the angle but i beleive you need the collar taken in at the center seem so that the chest stops pulling away from you


Thanks. I've been trying to figure out what it was. Hopefully I can get to that at some point. Thanks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Zegna pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## but_ch

Calvin500 said:


>


Calvin:

Nice kit! Especially the old Slingerland snare! BTW, thank you for not using a double kick pedal. I'm SOOOO sick of that. Even the jazz guys seem to have them. I refuse!


----------



## Calvin500

but_ch said:


> Calvin:
> 
> Nice kit! Especially the old Slingerland snare! BTW, thank you for not using a double kick pedal. I'm SOOOO sick of that. Even the jazz guys seem to have them. I refuse!


Thanks. Guy at my church collects vintage Yamaha and Singerland and flat out gave me this kit. Yeah, not into double-kick, either. If you can't get the job done with one foot, it wasn't meant to be. I'm not much of a drummer, though. Practicing lots.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Wrestling with My Editor*

Frustrating day wrestling with my editor to bring a forthcoming book to final draft. Unfortunately we clashed over some differences in economic and public policy philosophy. This politically correct world in which live is increasingly testing my patience. Could be that my attire set her on the defensive. Have never seen this babe in anything but black!

BB MTM 3B Kelly Green Blazer with patch breast pocket and flapped ptach side pockets.

Pink Fine Egytian cotton golf shirt from The Cloister (Sea Island, GA) Mens Shop.

Navy Polo Purple Label Linen Trousers - no break with 1.75" cuffs.

Burgundy Belgian Loafers

J. Press navy surcingle belt with Kelly green stripe.

Light Tortoise AA 406s holding my "blind as a bat lenses."

Navy Polo (?) Silk Pocket Square with Foxhead motiff

Battered Ghurka Expediter containing sunglasses, British Tan Coach portfolio, five pens, three squash balls, spare keys and a Kent comb - took prompt inventory this morning after flipping over getting out of my car.


----------



## The Rambler

OSP, sounds great, as always. Favor us with a photo. We need more to look at!


----------



## CMDC

BB madras
JPress belt w/dogs
LE khakis
Bass chocolate bucks


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
PS socks
Kiton monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## TMMKC

It's a steamy one today in Kansas City (hence the sweat on my lip)! Seersucker for an association meeting today.


----------



## The Rambler

TMMKC said:


> It's a steamy one today in Kansas City (hence the sweat on my lip)! Seersucker for an association meeting today.


impeccable despite the heat! outstanding knot.


----------



## Pentheos

TMMKC said:


>


Unless you like your pants too long, they're too long. Puddletime.


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> It's a steamy one today in Kansas City (hence the sweat on my lip)! Seersucker for an association meeting today.
> 
> nephew,
> nice looking attire


----------



## TMMKC

Pentheos said:


> Unless you like your pants too long, they're too long. Puddletime.


LOL! I thought the same thing! I own three pairs of seesucker trousers. The ones I am wearing actually are part of my seersucker suit. I have NEVER liked the break at all, but I keep forgetting to go to my tailor and get it fixed. My pair with the least amount of break are at the cleaners.


----------



## TMMKC

Rambler and Uncle: Thank you.


----------



## chiamdream

First-time bow-tiemer.


----------



## The Rambler

chiamdream said:


> First-time bow-tiemer.


Excellent outfit, and a nicely worn bow for a first timer. Patch breast pocket goes well with a bow.Tie still a little stiff. The length you've adjusted it to is certainly correct (beware too big), but I wonder how it would come out a notch smaller.

I think that look suits you, Chaim.


----------



## chiamdream

The Rambler said:


> Excellent outfit, and a nicely worn bow for a first timer. Patch breast pocket goes well with a bow.Tie still a little stiff. The length you've adjusted it to is certainly correct (beware too big), but I wonder how it would come out a notch smaller.
> 
> I think that look suits you, Chaim.


Thanks as always, Rambler, and I appreciate the feedback. I'm definitely still figuring out how to figure out lengths of these things. I tried again with the neck taken down two notches (which according to the label puts it around 14 1/2"?) Looks pretty much the same to me, but any feedback welcome.


----------



## mcarthur

^^i like your bow. it looks good to me


----------



## The Rambler

yeah, nice.


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks kindly, gentlemen.


----------



## Ron_A

Looks great, Chiamdream. I still have not worked up the cojones to wear a bow tie to the office. I work in the Loop and very rarely see bow ties (maybe once or twice a summer).


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Looks great, Chiamdream. I still have not worked up the cojones to wear a bow tie to the office. I work in the Loop and very rarely see bow ties (maybe once or twice a summer).


i agree with you. you will have to wait until your are the managing partner


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Armani pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

TMMKC said:


> It's a steamy one today in Kansas City (hence the sweat on my lip)! Seersucker for an association meeting today.


Absolutely great look! Reminds of a distinguished fellow that used to post quite often....ASquire! That is most definitely a compliment!


----------



## Taken Aback

TMMKC said:


>


I couldn't help but notice a resemblance.


----------



## TMMKC

Taken Aback said:


> I couldn't help but notice a resemblance.


Rock me, Amadeus! Gents, thanks so much for the compliments. Chaimdream, welcome to the club (you'll never go back).


----------



## cecil47

Earlier this week






BB 3/2 sack from the thrift exchange
LE pinpoint BD
BB bow
AE loafers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Earlier this week
> 
> BB 3/2 sack from the thrift exchange
> LE pinpoint BD
> BB bow
> AE loafers


looking very nice


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

cecil47 said:


> Earlier this week
> 
> BB 3/2 sack from the thrift exchange
> LE pinpoint BD
> BB bow
> AE loafers


Cecil that is sharp!! I especially like the pennies in your AE loafers!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni blazer
> NM pocket-square
> Zegna shirt
> Prada pant
> Kleinberg belt
> Pantherella socks
> Prada penny loafers
> Creed cologne
> Piaget watch


KB,

I know the critics hammer you for posting here because your style is so far removed from trad and thus it usually goes unappreciated. I must say that while it falls outside the realm of trad you do have an impeccable sense of style. I might be in the minority but I do enjoy your postings!


----------



## a pine tree

Taken Aback said:


> I couldn't help but notice a resemblance.


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big: Fantastic!


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> First-time bow-tiemer.


The bow and outfit look great. Wear the bow with confidence and people will love it. Bows are so comfortable I often forget I'm even wearing a tie.



cecil47 said:


> Earlier this week


Great look, Cecil47 - the seersucker looks good with the french blue shirt.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today I'm wearing:

Lime Green BB Golden Fleece Polo, 
10 year old Docker K1 chinos 
Timberland boat shoes 
and my 1966 Omega Seamaster Deville.


----------



## The Rambler

Super Cecil, and, with the 'stache you're sporting, it would be beautifully topped off with a boater!


----------



## chinotshirt

called into work for an hour on my day off.























Bb madras sports shirt and square
vintage jacket
jcrew ribbon belt
jcrew jeans
weejuns

I am still asleep


----------



## The Rambler

chinotshirt said:


> called into work for an hour on my day off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bb madras sports shirt and square
> vintage jacket
> jcrew ribbon belt
> jcrew jeans
> weejuns
> 
> I am still asleep


but looking good ... amazing what a madras ps can do for an outfit.


----------



## cecil47

Thanks everone for the nice comments. I don't think ABQ is ready for a boater though!

A couple more from our trip to Santa Fe for the opera:





The dinner jacket really is ivory, just looks bright white in this photo.


----------



## chinotshirt

The Rambler said:


> but looking good ... amazing what a madras ps can do for an outfit.


Praise means a lot coming from you Rambler


----------



## Jovan

cecil47: Nice looks. I would try to make the bow tie a little wider for your build, though. It looks a little disproportionately small.


----------



## cecil47

Jovan said:


> cecil47: Nice looks. I would try to make the bow tie a little wider for your build, though. It looks a little disproportionately small.


Thanks, I will try that next time.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Polo shirt
Bills shorts
Titleist Visor
Sperry A/O in brown
Rolex DJ on J Crew nylon strap


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
RLP tie
NM belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

Lands' End Legacy Chinos (Khaki)
White Lands' End Mesh Polo (untucked...just knocking around the house)
Sperry Makos...no socks


----------



## The Rambler

CrescentCityConnection said:


> Polo shirt
> Bills shorts
> Titleist Visor
> Sperry A/O in brown
> Rolex DJ on J Crew nylon strap


Shoudn't you be scraping those shutters rather than goofing around on the internet?:icon_smile_wink: a nice photo.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

LP reversible jacket
Kiton shirt
Isaia pant
NM belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

LOL!! The "shutters" are actually an old pickled white antique armoir!


----------



## Saltydog

Brooks Bros. Advantage Chinos. Clark model in Khaki.
BB blue uni. striped OCBD.
Alden for BB #8 LHS.


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore to church this pass Sunday. Had to forgo the tie and go with a more casual look.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bermuda

McArthur: Although I own several myself, do you ever wear anything other than a Polo shirt?


----------



## mcarthur

Bermuda said:


> McArthur: Although I own several myself, do you ever wear anything other than a Polo shirt?


i wear the clothes that my valet puts out for me


----------



## P Hudson

BB Makers 3/2 sack: brown POW
LE original ocbd, unistripe
Timex on central
(I had a square but needed to use it).


----------



## P Hudson

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church this pass Sunday. Had to forgo the tie and go with a more casual look.


Very nice outfit.


----------



## eagle2250

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church this pass Sunday. Had to forgo the tie and go with a more casual look.


Dchandler2: Very nicely done! Oddly, this past Sunday I too felt the urge to leave the tie out of the mix, as we attended Sunday services. But alas, old habits forced me to put one on before departing the house. Apparently, this old dog is incapable of learning new tricks!  In any event, it was a good look on you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent look, Dchand. I like your trim cut trousers.There was a recent thread that touched on the relationship of cuff bottom width to trouser length, and you adrmiibly illustrate that thinner cuff works best for no break and up


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cajunking

dchandler2 said:


> What I wore to church this pass Sunday. Had to forgo the tie and go with a more casual look.


Looks effortless!

Mcarthur, I've noticed that belt of yours and haven't commented on it -- I like that belt of yours quite a bit!


----------



## Cavebear58

dchandler2 - I wish I could pull this look off - I know my weight doesn't help, but you've just got style, Sir! Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Cavebear58

Hmmm... makes me realise that I need to try a white shirt just once in a while. That jacket fit looks really good and the tie/jacket combination really strikes with that white shirt. Very impressive. Thanks. Graham.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Kiton shirt
Gucci pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
JL loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Cajunking said:


> Looks effortless!
> 
> Mcarthur, I've noticed that belt of yours and haven't commented on it -- I like that belt of yours quite a bit!


thank you


----------



## PeterSawatzky

PRL shirt/pants

Weber grill

Fundy National Park


----------



## oldschoolprep

Beautiful day in A2. Second day of the world renowned Ann Arbor Summer Arts Fairs- four superior art fairs going on similtaneously in the Tree City. The largest juried art fair in North America. Definitely worth a visit. Runs through Saturday July 24th.

A few hours in the office editing this morning then off to golf in the afternoon and then to Art Fair with wife and friends this evening.

Paul Stuart Pink Polo with Man Sitting on the Fence Logo (does any one know its provenance?)
Bill's British Khaki Sport Utes, no break and cuffed at 1.75" of course
Smathers and Branson Labrador Retriever Belt in honour of Bo the Black Lab
Alden Brown Pebble Grain Low Vamp Kiltie Loafers
Kelly Green Loro Piana 3 button Sack Blazer with patch breast and flapped patch side pockets from Wittman Tailors - Kettering, Ohio


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Beautiful day in A2. Second day of the world renowned Ann Arbor Summer Arts Fairs- four superior art fairs going on similtaneously in the Tree City. The largest juried art fair in North America. Definitely worth a visit. Runs through Saturday July 24th.
> 
> A few hours in the office editing this morning then off to golf in the afternoon and then to Art Fair with wife and friends this evening.
> 
> Paul Stuart Pink Polo with Man Sitting on the Fence Logo (does any one know its provenance?)
> Bill's British Khaki Sport Utes, no break and cuffed at 1.75" of course
> Smathers and Branson Labrador Retriever Belt in honour of Bo the Black Lab
> Alden Brown Pebble Grain Low Vamp Kiltie Loafers
> Kelly Green Loro Piana 3 button Sack Blazer with patch breast and flapped patch side pockets from Wittman Tailors - Kettering, Ohio


your attire sounds very nice. please post picture


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## a4audi08

still the best thread. looking great!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Armani cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Dragoon

I thought I would try an Uncle Mac style photo to show off my hot pink J.C. Penney polo.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Dragoon said:


> I thought I would try an Uncle Mac style photo to show off my hot pink J.C. Penney polo.


Nice homage!!


----------



## Valkyrie

> I thought I would try an Uncle Mac style photo to show off my hot pink J.C. Penney polo.


Yeah, but where's the hat?


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> I thought I would try an Uncle Mac style photo to show off my hot pink J.C. Penney polo.


i like it. consider tucking in your polo


----------



## Bermuda

haha. Here is my tribute to McArthur. Polo shirt every day. 

Hilfiger khakis
Bermuda belt (it's a picture of the island and a crown)


----------



## Dragoon

mcarthur said:


> i like it. consider tucking in your polo


OK,


----------



## WindsorNot

Wedding a weekend or so ago.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mazel Tov!!


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> OK,


clothing looks good, nice shirt, but a self-photography tip: staring at your image in the camera makes you look crosseyed :biggrin2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Dragoon~Now I can see the rise on those trousers.

Looks good.

Maker JCP as well??


----------



## Dragoon

LL Bean Double L chinos. "Natural" fit. I think they are very good pants, especially for the $30 price tag.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Gucci shirt
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Zegna socks
Prada bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## red sweatpants

BB Slim Fit OCBD
Epaulet (Brooklyn, NY) Gabardine Walt Trouser
C&J Lowndes


----------



## Taken Aback

Bermuda said:


> Bermuda belt (it's a picture of the island and a crown)


I like!


----------



## topbroker

I've been away from AAC for a long while. I'm as allergic to posting photographs as I ever was, but I am enjoying many of yours. Cardinals5 and YoungClayB, lookin' good, guys!

I just started teaching ESL in Korea a couple of months ago, and 99% of my wardrobe needs to be shipped to me; I'm dressing out of the garment bag I brought with me on the plane (four suits, one blazer). I hope to have all my belongings sent soon; I miss my clothes and books!

My Birman cat came with me to Korea, and having her here makes my little apartment (provided by the school) a lot more homey.

I'm currently teaching at a private academy for adult learners, but plan to be a visiting professor in a Korean university by this time next year. I have two master's degrees (in English literature and education) and all my credentials are from prestigious institutions, so finding a good uni job should be fairly easy. I landed this private academy job in a mere 72 hours from the moment I started my overseas job search.

My personal style, such as it is, is winning me many friends in Korea. It helps that I am of a mature age (51) as well. I have been called "Mr. CEO" and "Chairman of the Board," and have been compared to George Clooney twice. So now I can die happy.

EDIT: Here is my professional portrait:


----------



## mcarthur

Bermuda said:


> haha. Here is my tribute to McArthur. Polo shirt every day.
> 
> Hilfiger khakis
> Bermuda belt (it's a picture of the island and a crown)
> 
> thank you! i like it


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> OK,


that looks a lot better


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Wedding a weekend or so ago.


i like your choice of your attire


----------



## mcarthur

topbroker said:


> I've been away from AAC for a long while. I'm as allergic to posting photographs as I ever was, but I am enjoying many of yours. Cardinals5 and YoungClayB, lookin' good, guys!
> 
> I just started teaching ESL in Korea a couple of months ago, and 99% of my wardrobe needs to be shipped to me; I'm dressing out of the garment bag I brought with me on the plane (four suits, one blazer). I hope to have all my belongings sent soon; I miss my clothes and books!
> 
> My Birman cat came with me to Korea, and having her here makes my little apartment (provided by the school) a lot more homey.
> 
> I'm currently teaching at a private academy for adult learners, but plan to be a visiting professor in a Korean university by this time next year. I have two master's degrees (in English literature and education) and all my credentials are from prestigious institutions, so finding a good uni job should be fairly easy. I landed this private academy job in a mere 72 hours from the moment I started my overseas job search.
> 
> My personal style, such as it is, is winning me many friends in Korea. It helps that I am of a mature age (51) as well. I have been called "Mr. CEO" and "Chairman of the Board," and have been compared to George Clooney twice. So now I can die happy.
> 
> EDIT: Here is my professional portrait:


good to see your will be posting again. good luck in your new endeavours


----------



## P Hudson

"that looks a lot better"

It is a totally different outfit! I'll never again wonder if I should tuck in a polo. The difference is astounding.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Borrelli pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Tod's driving mocs
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## inq89

Hey, was a member before but wanted to change my name. Here are some summer outfits I posted for another forum.

July 4th outfit, got a ton of compliments!


















-BB OCBD bought at Garland NC factory store, $12
-Lands End shorts, LandsEnd.com, $20
-NC embroidered belt, VolunteerTraditions.com, $29
-Cole Haan penny loafers, eBay, $50

What I wear to class. Business casual is required at my grad program (fortunately for me!)


















-Sears Roebuck vintage University Blue Stripe OCBD, made in USA, thrifted for $2
-Ducks Head chinos, thrifted for $8
-Lands End surcingle belt, LandsEnd.com, $25 
-Sperry Boat shoes, Shoebuy.com, $44
-Ray Ban aviators, found free on the beach lol

This is what I wore to a baptism and country club easter lunch.


























-Anderson-Little Blue Blazer, made in USA, thrifted for $5
-RL OCBD circa early 1980s, inherited from my father and naturally frayed
-Nordstroms vintage plaid tie, bought online via selling forum for $5
-RL chinos, RL outlet, $20
-J Crew Engine-Turned Plaque belt, made in England, gift
-Bucherer Swiss Watch with NATO strap, inherited from my father


----------



## gman-17

^^^^^ Real duckheads - Nice!


----------



## Beefeater

inq89, hitting a lot of good notes. Looks great!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Off to The Meadowbrook Hall Concours d' Elegance*

Out to see some very nice vintage automobiles at The Meadowbrook Hall Concours d' Elegance. one of the world's best. Looking forward to seeing the plethora of Auburn, Cords and two vintage Bugattis from the mid 1930s.

White Chemise Lacoste fabrique in France
Murrays Toggery Nantucket Reds
Navy Blue North Sails d-ring belt
Quoddy Cinnamon pebble grain camp mocs
US Open 2000 Pebble Beach Bucket Hat 
PGA 2008 Haas Jordan Umbrella just in case
Leica M-7 for some snaps


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
CK tie
Oxxford shirt
Cartier belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

ing89: Overall I like your style, but I wouldn't wear a frayed OCBD to such an important event. Maybe weekend casual, but there's a certain point where "broken-in" becomes "trashed."  Anyways, welcome to the forum!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MB pant
NM belt
PS socks
Prada ankle boots
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

*Meeting in the City*

Just figured out the macro, so a fabric/tailoring detail.
Lightweight wool suit
Press royal oxford
Old Bostonians


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
RLP shirt
theory pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Tod's driving mocs
RL cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Just figured out the macro, so a fabric/tailoring detail.
> Lightweight wool suit
> Press royal oxford
> Old Bostonians
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice looking attire


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Old Bostonians


Not being able to find decent replacements for my cap toes drove me to this site!!

Bostonian/Hanover/Florsheim used to have decent quality and selections at nearly any decent mall or main street in the East just a few years ago.

I dig your aesthetic.

Perhaps it's a Brandywine Valley thing!!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> Bostonian/Hanover/Florsheim used to have decent quality and selections at nearly any decent mall or main street in the East just a few years ago.
> 
> I dig your aesthetic.
> 
> Perhaps it's a Brandywine Valley thing!!


Thanks, Woulda: the first real mall I ever saw, the Wheaton Plaza in Wheaton, Md, seemed like a shoppers' mecca to a 13 year old in 1960. There was a big Hanover Shoes right next to the luxury barber shop ($1.25 for a haircut, but it was a "razor cut). The aroma of all that calfskin - and maybe a little horsehide - was wonderful beyond description to my innocent nose .Haven't set foot in a mall for years, well maybe once, and now I'm feeling a little mall nostalgia - good grief!.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Woulda: the first real mall I ever saw, the Wheaton Plaza in Wheaton, Md, seemed like a shoppers' mecca to a 13 year old in 1960. .


Wow!! A few years ago we lived in Kensington, MD. and Wheaton is almost a ghetto mall now. Even though It was recently remodled.... I drive to Montgomery Mall if I have to.

I almost cried the day they closed Tuffy Leemans Arcade and duckpin bowling center.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
LP pant
MD belt
Armani socks
TR monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Yesterday: Brooksgate navy flannel 3 button (darted)
red unistripe ocbd
no pix



Today:

Southwick sack from Sims
Unlined old BB Makers tie
LE original ocbd, blue unistripe (I should have bought more when when I got this one: this was great value when I bought it on sale)
Bean LL chinos
AE saddles
blue/gray argyles
Timex on Central


----------



## hookem12387

P Hudson said:


> Yesterday: Brooksgate navy flannel 3 button (darted)
> red unistripe ocbd
> no pix
> 
> Today:
> 
> Southwick sack from Sims
> Unlined old BB Makers tie
> LE original ocbd, blue unistripe (I should have bought more when when I got this one: this was great value when I bought it on sale)
> Bean LL chinos
> AE saddles
> blue/gray argyles
> Timex on Central


One of my favorite outfits on here in awhile. Great look...Could actually be a take from Take Ivy


----------



## topbroker

hookem12387 said:


> One of my favorite outfits on here in awhile. Great look...Could actually be a take from Take Ivy


I have to agree. As an Ivy guy myself (Yale '80), I salute P Hudson.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Today:
> 
> Unlined old BB Makers tie


max style points for that tie, PH. Unlined makes for a beautiful four-in-hand, and the slightly askew tail of the tie is true ivy-sprezz.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Ferragamo pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
DG pant
KS belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the kind words, friends.


The pic won't capture what I like about this jacket. It is a J Press sack, 3/2 patch pockets with the naturalest of shoulders. Largish bone buttons. The cloth is a navy hopsack that is slowly dying. I forgot how much I like it until I put it on today (a warm winter day around 70).

The vest is RLP, and the ocbd has a very gentle rainbow striped pattern on a white background. The square is mostly blue. Timex on Central. Nautica tan khakis. All badly overexposed.


----------



## hookem12387

Here are a couple. I apologize for the 3rd, horrible photo, but thought I'd post it anyway.


----------



## Jovan

Tie without a coat?!


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> Tie without a coat?!


It was just not on at the time! I swear! Haha, it had been on not 15 minutes before.


----------



## Pentheos

hookem12387 said:


>


I would like to buy you a sandwich.


----------



## Jovan

I am that thin and eat more than a sandwich. Try again.


----------



## P Hudson

hookem12387 said:


>


I like this one.


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> I am that thin and eat more than a sandwich. Try again.


You're 23. Just wait.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. LOL. As I eat my dry salad (AKA: chopped lettuce) at lunch today I will think of Jovan and hookem12387...and secretly, hate them!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> +1. LOL. As I eat my dry salad (AKA: chopped lettuce) at lunch today I will think of Jovan and hookem12387...and secretly, hate them!


consider using lemon wedges


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pentheos said:


> I would like to buy you a sandwich.


It took me 30 years of pastrami on rye to bulk up to my current fighting shape!!

It's a shame that "shape" happens to be that of a bowling pin.


----------



## hookem12387

Pentheos said:


> I would like to buy you a sandwich.


 I'll take it!


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> consider using lemon wedges


LOL. Uncle Mac, as always you are spot-on with your advice and indeed, I will squeeze the juice from a couple lemon wedges upon my salad this very day. However, as I reflect on those damn 30" waistlines being sported by Jovan and hookem, while eating my lettuce, I will still hate them!


----------



## The Rambler

Kicking off the weekend a little early. Are my slacks too short?


----------



## Cajunking

I think short slacks are "in"! I like your shoes.



The Rambler said:


> Kicking off the weekend a little early. Are my slacks too short?


----------



## dchandler2

P Hudson said:


> Very nice outfit.





eagle2250 said:


> Dchandler2: Very nicely done! Oddly, this past Sunday I too felt the urge to leave the tie out of the mix, as we attended Sunday services. But alas, old habits forced me to put one on before departing the house. Apparently, this old dog is incapable of learning new tricks!  In any event, it was a good look on you. :thumbs-up:





The Rambler said:


> Excellent look, Dchand. I like your trim cut trousers.There was a recent thread that touched on the relationship of cuff bottom width to trouser length, and you adrmiibly illustrate that thinner cuff works best for no break and up





Cajunking said:


> Looks effortless!





Cavebear58 said:


> dchandler2 - I wish I could pull this look off - I know my weight doesn't help, but you've just got style, Sir! Cheers, Graham.


Thanks Gentleman for the kind words. Had to revert back to the tie this pass Sunday. Just noticed that my trouser leg got caught on my shoe laces!


----------



## The Rambler

dchandler2 said:


> Thanks Gentleman for the kind words. Had to revert back to the tie this pass Sunday. Just noticed that my trouser leg got caught on my shoe laces!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Are my slacks too short?


No I say!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bermuda

dchandler: I don't see how your suit is trad in any way....nice though
and I would be boiling wearing that down in TX
don't worry I'll be posting photos soon from my weekend events and you can criticize


----------



## Dragoon

Rambler, I do prefer my pants with a slight break but those look just right for lounging by the pool on a hot summer afternoon. I just got home from work and it took about two seconds to lose the khakis and loafers and don the shorts and flip flops. ; )

dchandler, very smart looking suit.


----------



## Valkyrie

dchandler, very nice combination of suit, shirt, and tie. Very complementary colors. Plus the great detailing (links, tie bar, socks, p/s). The shoes look great too.


----------



## Sir Cingle

dchandler and Rambler: Looking very good. DC, I particularly esteem that hat. Ditto, Rambler!


----------



## chinotshirt

rambler i think they are the perfect length. they have almost a youthful gth about them that so much ivy/preppyness style has to it but still remaining your rather dignified self


----------



## Trip English

Rambler - I like the length. Seems just right to me.


----------



## charphar

A little grocery shopping and errand running with the lovely and gracious MrsCharphar this morning before it gets too blasted hot for anything else...
- LE royal blue/white striped polo
- No-name khaki shorts
- Leather Jack Purcells


----------



## Bermuda

Macy's Club Room white button down collar shirt (oh yes...short sleeve shirt with tie!)
Ralph Lauren Rugby seersucker tie
Geoffrey Beene light blue chinos
Sperry Top Siders


----------



## Bermuda

yellow Stafford Oxford
paisley ancient madder tie from Banbury Cross New York City
blue wool Nautica trousers
Bostonian cordovan penny loafers


Sorry it doesn't show up very well


----------



## Jovan

Please wear them without a tie or get long sleeves!


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Please wear them without a tie or get long sleeves!


Might I echo the right honorable gentleman's sentiments and add that you should invest in a belt for your trousers and return that purse strap to your wife.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci boots
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## YoungTrad

I don't like the idea of matching the tie with the trousers, looks like it's trying a little too hard. And the short sleeves reminds me of my 6th grade math teacher who always wore with with a clip on and a big "Ford" belt buckle. The rolled-up long sleeves look loads better than a short sleeve bd in my mind.


----------



## Jovan

Well, in another thread he said that he _was_ a teacher. However, I think long sleeves and a coat would command more authority in the classroom.


----------



## phyrpowr

Alternating among (1) Bill's (3) Polo and (1 {shipped maybe by mistake}) BB khakis, provided inexpensively by our own PinkGreenPolo, LLBean pima polo, BB LHSs

The bad news is these 42W pants fit too well


----------



## topbroker

phyrpowr said:


> Alternating among (1) Bill's (3) Polo and (1 {shipped maybe by mistake}) BB khakis, provided inexpensively by our own PinkGreenPolo, LLBean pima polo, BB LHSs
> 
> The bad news is these 42W pants fit too well


I remember when I went from 38 to 40 on my waist: I vowed to go no further even if I had to subsist on rice cakes with my beer (because I simply won't give up my beer). But I've held steady for three years now, and my size is proportionate (I'm a 46L suit OTR, and those come with 40 trousers). I think the gut was just a natural result of aging; I used to have the metabolism of a bumblebee, now it's more like the metabolism of a three-toed sloth. I would miss my lost youth is there was any point to doing so, but of course, there isn't.


----------



## red sweatpants

J Crew OCBD
Woolrich Woolen Mills Khakis
Sperrys


----------



## P Hudson

Bermuda, your top picture strikes me as a perfectly acceptable warm weather outfit. I'll disagree with anyone who says that short sleeves with a tie isn't trad. It strikes me as funny that we can have "rules" endorsing things that have no Trad precedent while forbidding things that do.


LE lambswool houndstooth, Hyde Park ocbd, LE Charter Collection tie
gray trousers with blue/gray argyles and burgundy beefroll pennies.

The tie stripes are red and white.


----------



## topbroker

P Hudson said:


> Bermuda, your top picture strikes me as a perfectly acceptable warm weather outfit. I'll disagree with anyone who says that short sleeves with a tie isn't trad. It strikes me as funny that we can have "rules" endorsing things that have no Trad precedent while forbidding things that do.


I think that to many eyes, a short-sleeved shirt with a tie looks dorky and clueless. Of course that could be a deliberate vibe. :icon_smile: But the negative reaction to the look, in the United States at least, is based on associations. The "middle school teacher" comment made earlier is right on the mark. Or check out the character "Milton" in the great movie _Office Space_.

At least during the summer, Korean men wear short-sleeved shirts with their suits. This is quite understandable in the light of the climate, but I cannot overcome a distaste for it.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


>


I notice you wear both pleated and plain front khakis, and both look equally good. What brand(s) of khakis or chinos do you prefer?


----------



## YoungTrad

P Hudson, beautiful outfit. Always well put together and one of the best dressed day in and day out on this forum imo. But to be completely honest, what do you think looks nice about a short sleeved shirt with a tie. I really like a short sleeve madras plaid shirt, especially from Brooks, but a white short sleeve oxford with a tie has no place to me. 

The only time I see someone with a tie and short sleeve BD is when they are made to dress things up a bit and have no sartorial sense or could care less about the way they looked. With a jacket/blazer/sportcoat, a short sleeve shirt doesnt seem so awful, just more comfortable. I understand it gets hot, Kentucky can get pretty humid and sweaty in the summertime, but I do just fine rolling up the sleeves on my long sleeved BD as to wearing a short sleeve.

But hey, if you like wearing it, everyone else can GTH.


----------



## Beefeater

hookem12387 said:


> Here are a couple. I apologize for the 3rd, horrible photo, but thought I'd post it anyway.


Have they remodeled the restrooms at UT Law? Look much nicer than back in the day. My wife graduated from there, but I only took a piss or two.


----------



## hookem12387

Beefeater said:


> Have they remodeled the restrooms at UT Law? Look much nicer than back in the day. My wife graduated from there, but I only took a piss or two.


Nope, nor have they redecorated (for the last 40yrs). Same 'ol ugly southwestern everything, haha. The pictures are from the courthouse in Houston.


----------



## Beefeater

Good to know some things (unfortunately) never change.


----------



## P Hudson

YoungTrad said:


> P Hudson, beautiful outfit. Always well put together and one of the best dressed day in and day out on this forum imo. But to be completely honest, what do you think looks nice about a short sleeved shirt with a tie. I really like a short sleeve madras plaid shirt, especially from Brooks, but a white short sleeve oxford with a tie has no place to me.


Thanks for the kind words. As for the combo in question, I never wear it, so it isn't a matter of what I think looks nice. I too prefer madras. My only thought is that it is (historically speaking) part of the tradition we claim as our own.



> The only time I see someone with a tie and short sleeve BD is when they are made to dress things up a bit and have no sartorial sense or could care less about the way they looked. With a jacket/blazer/sportcoat, a short sleeve shirt doesnt seem so awful, just more comfortable. I understand it gets hot, Kentucky can get pretty humid and sweaty in the summertime, but I do just fine rolling up the sleeves on my long sleeved BD as to wearing a short sleeve.
> 
> But hey, if you like wearing it, everyone else can GTH.


Again, I don't wear it--the only SS ocbd that I have is an unappealing LE shirt that has, iirc, never been worn. But I am not in principal against it. I hear you completely on the thing about "no sartorial sense or could care less about the way they looked". But I believe that is the standard characterization of a trad except for those couple years in 20 when trad becomes fashionable. Being fashionable is the last thing I want.

My guess is that Trad, being arguably of Ivy derivation, has always had a component of Geek-Chic. The ss ocbd would certainly fit right in, as would wearing a J Press pocket protector.

Another amusing aspect of the discussion. In Take Ivy you can see photos of guys wearing madras jackets and slouching socks with shorts. THAT is something I would never do (i.e. wear a sport jacket with shorts).


----------



## topbroker

Bermuda shorts outfits with blazer, tie, OTC socks, and highly polished slip-ons are the best! When I have my complete wardrobe here with me in Korea, I intend to go for it.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson;1129958socks with shorts. THAT is something I would never do (i.e. wear a sport jacket with shorts).[/QUOTE said:


> My guess is that Trad, being arguably of Ivy derivation, has always had a component of Geek-Chic. The ss ocbd would certainly fit right in, as would wearing a J Press pocket protector.
> 
> Another amusing aspect of the discussion. In Take Ivy you can see photos of guys wearing madras jackets and slouching


----------



## Bermuda

but guys....I AM a middle school teacher haha
it's too boiling to wear long sleeves and I think it's annoying to roll them up
also wearing a jacket while teaching is way too boiling
I only wear short sleeves in the summer though


----------



## The Rambler

oops, previous post miscarried, meant to quote PH's "geek chic" comment. I agree that there's a geek chic tradition in the ivy look, but ss bd and tie is neither geek nor chic. Admittedly, the meaning of "geek" has changed, from sideshow freak who bites the head off of chickens, as in

You hand in your ticket, and go watch the geek
Who immediately walks up to you, when he hears you speak,
And says "how does it feel to be such a freak?"
And you say "impossible" as he hands you a bone...

to something more like "expertise with electronics," it still has an "out there" connotation. I too feel an impulse to defend th ssbd w/tie look as sincere, unpretentious, respectful, and associated with such blameless professions as middle-school teacher, pharmacist, and draughtsman. But, not ivy, not chic, not geeky. Looks well on Bermuda.

PH, I agree with the comments that you are hitting the note with your tweed outfits lately, and envy your antipodean weather.


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> I too feel an impulse to defend th ssbd w/tie look as sincere, unpretentious, respectful, and associated with such blameless professions as middle-school teacher, pharmacist, and draughtsman.


Nicely put.


----------



## The Rambler

*A Sunday Drive*


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Excellent, Rambler, in every sense. I would recommend the full size versions as an alternative, however.


----------



## The Rambler

I wish I had the equipment: horse and buggy (regular size) is a familiar sight a little west of here, in Amish country. However, at a full 8 1/2 hands, Lily can pull me and any girls I manage to pick up (10 year olds find us irresistable:biggrin2 quite smartly.


----------



## Dragoon

I like the 1/2 size model, less likely to cause life threatening injury than the full size. I grew up with ponies and horses and periodically think I would like to have another but it isn't too hard to talk myself out of it.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## The Rambler

Impeccable, Alan. I've seen that hat once on the hats thread, and like it even more in an 'action' shot: beautiful design, and neither too floppy nor too stiff.


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> I like the 1/2 size model, less likely to cause life threatening injury than the full size. I grew up with ponies and horses and periodically think I would like to have another but it isn't too hard to talk myself out of it.


Same here, but it's impossible to talk my wife out of it :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bermuda

cool pic of you Rambler. And thanks for supporting the short sleeve OCBD's and ties. Some of the older guys in my school just wear polo shirts when it's hot out.... and some will never wear a tie no matter what the weather..... so I'm trying to be a bit more professional


----------



## but_ch

The Rambler said:


>


Are you a GIANT?!?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
ML shirt
TA tie
NM belt
RLP socks
Brioni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


the lord of the manor


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> As we say in the South, "Shoot low boys they're ridin' Shetland Ponies!":icon_smile:


----------



## P Hudson

Rambler, AlanC, Mcarthur--thanks for the great pictures. Most enjoyable.

Thanks also for the kind words about my tweedy pix.


J Press blue/gray herringbone sack
Polo ocbd
Pulitzer tie: I've had this for c. 25 years
Timex on Central
Blue RL Polo chinos**
BB argyles
AE saddles

**Watching video of Princeton, 1962 over at Ivy-Style.com, I was impressed by the preponderance of dark trousers. I went against my instincts and wore these navy chinos as an echo of the video. I won't be in a hurry to do it again.

Note too, in one of the last minutes of the video, a fellow is riding a bicycle across campus with a short sleeve shirt and tie!


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> Rambler, AlanC, Mcarthur--thanks for the great pictures. Most enjoyable.
> 
> Thanks also for the kind words about my tweedy pix.
> 
> J Press blue/gray herringbone sack
> Polo ocbd
> Pulitzer tie: I've had this for c. 25 years
> Timex on Central
> Blue RL Polo chinos**
> BB argyles
> AE saddles
> 
> **Watching video of Princeton, 1962 over at Ivy-Style.com, I was impressed by the preponderance of dark trousers. I went against my instincts and wore these navy chinos as an echo of the video. I won't be in a hurry to do it again.
> 
> Note too, in one of the last minutes of the video, a fellow is riding a bicycle across campus with a short sleeve shirt and tie!


nice looking attire. i like navy khakis. consider a pocket square


----------



## hookem12387

P Hudson said:


> Rambler, AlanC, Mcarthur--thanks for the great pictures. Most enjoyable.
> 
> Thanks also for the kind words about my tweedy pix.
> 
> J Press blue/gray herringbone sack
> Polo ocbd
> Pulitzer tie: I've had this for c. 25 years
> Timex on Central
> Blue RL Polo chinos**
> BB argyles
> AE saddles
> 
> **Watching video of Princeton, 1962 over at Ivy-Style.com, I was impressed by the preponderance of dark trousers. I went against my instincts and wore these navy chinos as an echo of the video. I won't be in a hurry to do it again.
> 
> Note too, in one of the last minutes of the video, a fellow is riding a bicycle across campus with a short sleeve shirt and tie!


You're on a roll with these looks. Great week!


----------



## P Hudson

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire. i like navy khakis. consider a pocket square


I did, and even thought of you as I did. But I decided against it. In such a casual environment, I'm comfortable with a tie or a square, but not both.



hookem12387 said:


> You're on a roll with these looks. Great week!


Thank you. I'm doing a series of 5 public lectures over the next two weeks, so I'll wear a suit almost every day. Looking forward to it.


----------



## topbroker

P Hudson said:


> Thank you. I'm doing a series of 5 public lectures over the next two weeks, so I'll wear a suit almost every day. Looking forward to it.


What are your lectures about? This sounds interesting.


----------



## P Hudson

topbroker said:


> What are your lectures about? This sounds interesting.


I'm examining an element of narrative in the Hebrew Bible. This isn't my area (and my knowledge of Hebrew is very thin), so I'm a bit nervous.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> but guys....I AM a middle school teacher haha
> it's too boiling to wear long sleeves and I think it's annoying to roll them up
> also wearing a jacket while teaching is way too boiling
> I only wear short sleeves in the summer though


Acceptable.

But there is still no excuse for that belt!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


>


"I have a great idea, let's all go to Brandywine tonight!!"


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> I'm examining an element of narrative in the Hebrew Bible. This isn't my area (and my knowledge of Hebrew is very thin), so I'm a bit nervous.


Break a leg!


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> "I have a great idea, let's all go to Brandywine tonight!!"
> 
> Love to, such a perfect day, but off to Maine wed morning, too much stuff to get done:icon_smile:.


----------



## CMDC

LLBean madras jacket
BB ecru ocbd
Navy blue knit tie
LLBean Double L olive chinos
Bass Bucks


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## dchandler2

The Rambler said:


> dchandler2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dignified! Love that hat with that suit.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Rambler
> 
> 
> 
> Bermuda said:
> 
> 
> 
> dchandler: I don't see how your suit is trad in any way....nice though
> 
> and I would be boiling wearing that down in TX
> don't worry I'll be posting photos soon from my weekend events and you can criticize
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry wrong thread.
> 
> Thank God for air conditioning! Lucky for me I only have to go from my apartment to my car and then from the car into church._ I wonder what men did when there was no air conditioning and they wore suits most of the time?_
> 
> 
> 
> Valkyrie said:
> 
> 
> 
> dchandler, very nice combination of suit, shirt, and tie. Very complementary colors. Plus the great detailing (links, tie bar, socks, p/s). The shoes look great too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Valkyrie
> 
> 
> 
> Sir Cingle said:
> 
> 
> 
> DC, I particularly esteem that hat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Sir Cingle. I hardly go any where without a hat. With my bald head and this Texas heat it could be bad for my health :icon_smile:.
> 
> _*Sorry guys if this is not Trad. I promise to do better. *_
> 
> Nothing special just your typical black suit. Had to sing in the men's choir at church and the choir director requested that we dress in black coat and white shirt  .
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
NM tassel loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## red sweatpants

hookem12387 said:


> You're on a roll with these looks. Great week!


Agreed. This looks good to me.


----------



## pseudonym

Working for my grandfather this summer, and we had to go into his University today to do some (read: _copious_) photocopying.
No pix, but the list is here:

LE Hyacinth must-iron OCBD
Thrifted pinkish madras bow tie
Thrifted harris tweed coat with suede elbow patches
Thrifted leather belt
J. Crew urban slim fit chinos
Topsiders


----------



## P Hudson

Morning casual wear on a very windy, cool day. LE jacket (navy) over gray/blue v-neck (cotton cashmere blend), striped ocbd, Bean Khakis, AE Fultons. Inspired by 1950s Princeton footage, where v neck sweaters were more common than I expected.

Tonight I'll be wearing a sack suit with a rep stripe tie. I'll try to post pix if it works out alright.


----------



## P Hudson

pseudonym said:


> Working for my grandfather this summer, and we had to go into his University today to do some (read: _copious_) photocopying.
> No pix, but the list is here:
> 
> LE Hyacinth must-iron OCBD
> Thrifted pinkish madras bow tie
> Thrifted harris tweed coat with suede elbow patches
> Thrifted leather belt
> J. Crew urban slim fit chinos
> Topsiders


Welcome aboard. Post a pic if/when you can. Sounds like a great outfit.


----------



## mcarthur

pseudonym said:


> Working for my grandfather this summer, and we had to go into his University today to do some (read: _copious_) photocopying.
> No pix, but the list is here:
> 
> LE Hyacinth must-iron OCBD
> Thrifted pinkish madras bow tie
> Thrifted harris tweed coat with suede elbow patches
> Thrifted leather belt
> J. Crew urban slim fit chinos
> Topsiders


welcome to the forum


----------



## Saltydog

BB Advantage Chinos (Thompson fit/British khaki)
LE Super Pinpoint blue striped shirt BD
Robert Talbott Argyll & Sutherland regimental tie
#8 Shell BB LHS
BB 1818 Madison 3/2 Navy blazer


----------



## chiamdream

Not a great photo, but I'm indebted to Cardinal for giving me a nice deal on this interesting blue oxford-cloth sport coat a couple of months back. I finally had an opportunity to wear it over the weekend at a great friend's wedding in New Mexico. 90% of the attendees were camping (I was lucky enough to score a place in the lone yurt), so dress was very much come-as-you-are.

The jacket was a huge hit. I got numerous compliments on it, and it became something of a conversation piece over the course of the evening, as the requisite attention-grabbing bore mad a big deal about trying to buy it from me for a hundred bucks. I accepted and he hid from me for the rest of the night. The tie was made by my fiancee.


----------



## P Hudson

Chiam,

Very nice. I'd wear that jacket!


----------



## Jovan

chiamdream: Serves him right for trying to act "cool" in front of everyone! Your picture makes me want to get a blue oxford or chambray sport coat even more. Not sure if the girlfriend will approve but she (wisely) did not comment on my patch madras shorts today.


----------



## Bernie Zack

CMDC said:


> LLBean madras jacket
> BB ecru ocbd
> Navy blue knit tie
> LLBean Double L olive chinos
> Bass Bucks


Love it! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


>


The jacket looks great, Chiamdream. Glad it worked out well and it received lots of positive attention. Now you just need to find the matching trousers :aportnoy: (IIRC, TB Schooldays has the full getup)


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> BB Advantage Chinos (Thompson fit/British khaki)
> LE Super Pinpoint blue striped shirt BD
> Robert Talbott Argyll & Sutherland regimental tie
> #8 Shell BB LHS
> BB 1818 Madison 3/2 Navy blazer


sounds very nice. when you have an opportunity post picture


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> sounds very nice. when you have an opportunity post picture


I know it is no doubt simple, I've just not mastered the art. I guess I need to study the instructions carefully. I tend to be a klutz in most things digital. But thank you Uncle for the kind words. I look forward to seeing another color in your rainbow of polo shirts each day. An outstanding collection! Do I remember you saying once that you were colorblind? That's a shame--you have some beautiful polos.


----------



## cecil47

chiamdream said:


> 90% of the attendees were camping (I was lucky enough to score a place in the lone yurt)...


The lone yurt? Sounds like Taos or maybe Abiquiu?


----------



## chiamdream

cecil47 said:


> The lone yurt? Sounds like Taos or maybe Abiquiu?


Not quite that exotic...the wedding was held at a turn-of-the-century horse ranch that functions as a hostel most of the time. The yurt was pretty luxurious as yurts go: real beds, an electrical outlet, even a fan.

Thanks for the nice comments, everyone.


----------



## Cardinals5

Not exactly a triumphant return, but I'm settled in my new place enough to being posting in this thread again.


Bills Khakis linen (my next pegging project)
BB peachy-pumpkin pinpoint bd
AE Hinsdale shells


----------



## The Rambler

very mellow - you like the Bill's linen? I've been tempted by them.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> very mellow - you like the Bill's linen? I've been tempted by them.


They're alright, but nothing to write home about. Actually, and keep this on the qt, I prefer pleated linen pants - something about the fabric says loose and pleated to me.


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Not exactly a triumphant return, but I'm settled in my new place enough to being posting in this thread again.
> 
> Bills Khakis linen (my next pegging project)
> BB peachy-pumpkin pinpoint bd
> AE Hinsdale shells


Great looking shells indeed. They look similar to the Alden LHS. Does AE still make that model? What method do you use to polish them?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Valentino shirt
LP pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Martegani penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Saltydog said:


> Great looking shells indeed. They look similar to the Alden LHS. Does AE still make that model? What method do you use to polish them?


AE stopped making the Hinsdale a while back - I did a brief comparison to the Alden lhs in the ode to lhs thread some time ago. As for polishing - the MacMethod, of course.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> I know it is no doubt simple, I've just not mastered the art. I guess I need to study the instructions carefully. I tend to be a klutz in most things digital. But thank you Uncle for the kind words. I look forward to seeing another color in your rainbow of polo shirts each day. An outstanding collection! Do I remember you saying once that you were colorblind? That's a shame--you have some beautiful polos.


thank you


----------



## Bermuda

mcarthur can you please wear another type of shirt other than a Polo one day? Just for me buddy


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5, great to see you posting again. I trust all is well.



Bermuda said:


> mcarthur can you please wear another type of shirt other than a Polo one day? Just for me buddy


This gives the impression that you haven't looked at all 704 pages of this thread. I would never join the conversation till I've seen its entire context. You can see many pictures that are in line with your request.

I wore this to my lecture last evening. It is an 80s era navy BB 346 sack. BB unistripe ocbd, rep tie.

Today's rig.

LE cardigan, LE highlander shirt, LE chinos, J Crew dirty bucks.


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> Cardinals5, great to see you posting again. I trust all is well.
> 
> This gives the impression that you haven't looked at all 704 pages of this thread. I would never join the conversation till I've seen its entire context. You can see many pictures that are in line with your request.
> 
> I wore this to my lecture last evening. It is an 80s era navy BB 346 sack. BB unistripe ocbd, rep tie.
> 
> good looking attire! how did the lecture go?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
DY cufflinks
theory pant
NM belt
RLP socks
testoni slip-ons
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> Cardinals5, great to see you posting again. I trust all is well.
> 
> I wore this to my lecture last evening. It is an 80s era navy BB 346 sack. BB unistripe ocbd, rep tie.


Thanks, P. All is well, but it's been a bit warm lately - I'm jealous of your sweater. Great looking outfit for your lecture.

No-name linen shirt
Majer windowpane linen trousers
Hanover white bucks


----------



## cecil47

Cards, dig the linen trou. Is that shirt covering up (gasp) pleats?


----------



## Cardinals5

Yes, sir, it is :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the kind words, friends. The lecture went well. Hopefully tonight I'll be even more settled into the task and enjoy it more.

Cardinals, I've developed a strong liking for linen. IMO if you go with the traditional loose fitting linen, it looks good and makes sense with pleats. I esp. like your Majer trousers with all that texture. I have a linen suit with a fairly trim jacket but looser trousers with a flat front. It strikes me as a bit of a mongrel.

This is my J Press tweed with a BB pink oxford courtesy of GentlemanGeorge at the Exchange. The tie is LEs U of Wales stripe. Twill trousers. New AE Titan boots. I can't find any info on these boots: I wonder if they were a sample. They don't appear on AEs site.

I'm not sold on this look. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Saltydog

This is my J Press tweed with a BB pink oxford courtesy of the Exchange. The tie is LEs U of Wales stripe. Twill trousers. New AE Titan boots. I can't find any info on these boots: I wonder if they were a sample. They don't appear on AEs site.

I'm not sold on this look. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

[/QUOTE]

It is a great look. I wouldn't change a thing. Well done.

Saltydog


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Bermuda

nice pink BB OCBD. I have one as well that draws mixed reviews


----------



## P Hudson

Nice outfit, Mcarthur. You've mastered the art of looking sharp without ever looking fussy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> appreciated.


Avoid a maroon or red tie with pink shirt.

Otherwise, I like it!! I wear a J Press Navy w/Pink Elephant emblematic tie with a similar rig of my own.


----------



## but_ch

Wore a polo today, so I thought I'd take a Mac style photo. Next time, I'll photoshop myself in his bathroom!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

but_ch said:


> Wore a polo today, so I thought I'd take a Mac style photo. Next time, I'll photoshop myself in his bathroom!


That tile of his is as awesome as his hats and shoes!!


----------



## Bermuda

I often wear a red or maroon tie with my pink OCBD


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
NC quarter cufflinks
Ferre pant
Pantherella socks
JL chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> Nice outfit, Mcarthur. You've mastered the art of looking sharp without ever looking fussy.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

but_ch said:


> Wore a polo today, so I thought I'd take a Mac style photo. Next time, I'll photoshop myself in his bathroom!


add a hat


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> That tile of his is as awesome as his hats and shoes!!


my wife's decorating is outstanding. the bathroom tiles are italian glass


----------



## but_ch

mcarthur said:


> add a hat


How about a helmet?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

This is one from a few weeks ago that I never got around to posting...
https://img227.imageshack.us/i/scotchkit.jpg/

BB OCBD
Rugby Belt
PRL Oxford Pants
Forgotten Watch
Alden Unlined Snuff Suede Tassels (not shown)

and one from Monday, by the Lincoln Memorial.
https://img338.imageshack.us/i/sjlincoln.jpg/
RL cotton/cashmere/silk sweater
PRL shorts
Leatherman Heart surcingle
Sperrys
Timex on Leatherman Band


----------



## closerlook

I'm very envious of your alden snuff suede tassels.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

closerlook said:


> I'm very envious of your alden snuff suede tassels.


I was lucky to have found them. If they hadn't been on sale, I never would have bought them.


----------



## chacend

WouldaShoulda said:


> Avoid a maroon or red tie with pink shirt.
> 
> Otherwise, I like it!! I wear a J Press Navy w/Pink Elephant emblematic tie with a similar rig of my own.


While agree with avoiding the red, a deep burgundy or maroon goes very well with pink and I think you could find a lot of evidence within this thread.


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks WouldaShoulda and Chacend. I think I would have disagreed with you, WS, in principle, but you've identified what I don't like about the outfit.



chacend said:


> While agree with avoiding the red, a deep burgundy or maroon goes very well with pink and I think you could find a lot of evidence within this thread.


I think this is what I was aiming for but was insensitive to the shades of red. Thanks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

chacend said:


> While agree with avoiding the red, a deep burgundy or maroon goes very well with pink and I think you could find a lot of evidence within this thread.


Oh sure, but like pattern blending, if it isn't handled expertly, it can lead to disaster!!


----------



## Saltydog

Striped LE Hyde Park OCBD
BB Clark Chinos in Dark Taupe
Rolex Oyster Perpetual DateJust
Clark's Desert boots "light brown"
BB 1818 3/2 Navy blazer (inside & only if necessary in this heat)


----------



## Dragoon

Another thread had me thinking of chambray shirts and since we are having a cold snap here in the deep south I decided to sport my LL Bean model today for casual friday. Plus Dbl L Khakis in light khaki color and a Lands End belt.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

I love a Georgian who considers low nineties a cold snap.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Casual wear prior to getting dressed for my second lecture. I hung up the jacket and put on this sweater, recently obtained from our friends at the exchange. It is an amazingly soft merino, by Brooks Bros.






I wore this for my second lecture. It is a gray Golden Fleece 3/2 sack, BB unistripe red pinpoint button down, Timex on central. Old tie grabbed by my son from the college clothes exchange(20 cents per item). He was four at the time and usually used it to tie his brother up.


----------



## Trip English

P.Hudson, you're on a roll recently. Great looking outfits.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I gave a lecture and reading as well tonight, but it's too damn humid in Mississippi for a blazer, especially on the back porch of an antebellum home where the function was held. It reminds me of the Lewis Nordon line about the little boy who asks his father, "Daddy, how can it be 100% humidity and not be raining?"

I wore:

Vintage Banana Republic chambray long sleeve, rolled up to elbows
Bills Khakis, dark brown
Austin Jeffers Trace Carrier belt, currently my favorite
Cole Haan chukkas, dark brown


----------



## Jovan

P. Hudson: Despite your cuff being pushed up by the watch (it happens, clothes move and so do we) you really make that shirt work with a suit.


----------



## Cardinals5

Just loafin' around
Sero "The Purist" ecru ocbd
BB shorts
Brassboot suede longwings


----------



## Trip English

Nice shoes Cards. That was what I was going for when I picked up those disappointing Bass shoes. How recent are they? Their website only seems to have a dozen or so pairs of shoes.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
KB cufflinks
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
JL penny loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

I wore this for my third lecture. BB Makers sack, BB Makers Tie, Eagle ocbd


----------



## Saltydog

Mississippi Mud said:


> I gave a lecture and reading as well tonight, but it's too damn humid in Mississippi for a blazer, especially on the back porch of an antebellum home where the function was held. It reminds me of the Lewis Nordon line about the little boy who asks his father, "Daddy, how can it be 100% humidity and not be raining?"
> 
> I wore:
> 
> Vintage Banana Republic chambray long sleeve, rolled up to elbows
> Bills Khakis, dark brown
> Austin Jeffers Trace Carrier belt, currently my favorite
> Cole Haan chukkas, dark brown


+3 on the temp and humidity from further South in Hattiesburg. It's been almost unbearable lately but you seem to be upholding the Ole Miss tradition of dressing traditional and dressing well. Coming from a Sou Miss Alum, I've always admired the Oxford style of dressing.


----------



## Saltydog

P Hudson said:


> I wore this for my third lecture. BB Makers sack, BB Makers Tie, Eagle ocbd


Hudson, if I may, is that Eagle shirt a non-iron pinpoint. If so, I have one just like it. If they are making a must iron, I'd be obliged to know.


----------



## P Hudson

Saltydog said:


> Hudson, if I may, is that Eagle shirt a non-iron pinpoint. If so, I have one just like it. If they are making a must iron, I'd be obliged to know.


Hi Salty. That shirt is, iirc, a must iron pinpoint of material that usually needs only a light ironing. I'm afraid that doesn't get to your real concern though, because I've had it for a long time. I don't know that they still make it. My understanding is that Eagle was at one time a respected maker of good shirts, but has changed to being more of a mass market seller. Others here will no doubt know more than I.


----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> Hi Salty. That shirt is, iirc, a must iron pinpoint of material that usually needs only a light ironing. I'm afraid that doesn't get to your real concern though, because I've had it for a long time. I don't know that they still make it. My understanding is that Eagle was at one time a respected maker of good shirts, but has changed to being more of a mass market seller. Others here will no doubt know more than I.


Yep, P. Hudson has it right. Eagle used to do some good shirts, but all their offerings for quite a while have been the non-iron variety.

















Leaning Tower of Trad - I wonder if I lean to the left all the time :icon_scratch:
BB candy stripe pinpoint bd
Bills poplins
Leatherman ltd - fishes
Alden full straps


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Saltydog said:


> +3 on the temp and humidity from further South in Hattiesburg. It's been almost unbearable lately but you seem to be upholding the Ole Miss tradition of dressing traditional and dressing well. Coming from a Sou Miss Alum, I've always admired the Oxford style of dressing.


Thanks for the compliment, Salty. It's gone from hot to damn hot, as it always does in the dog days. I'm ready for high's in the 70's, brown elixir in a red solo cup, and a little lazy Saturday SEC football.


----------



## Bermuda

I tried to loosen things up so I didn't appear so "dorky" with the short sleeve and tie. 

LL Bean shirt
Club Room tennis racket tie
Nautica wool trousers
David Spencer dirty bucks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton tie
Gucci shirt
Fleming belt
NM socks
JL bluchers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

Bermuda, please understand this is constructive criticism, but you'll never get anywhere in life with metal tips on your belt. It looks like it was made by . I'd also shy away from the dirty bucks with the darker wool slacks and go for a shorter hem next time you see your tailor. The tie is alright as near as I can figure.


----------



## Bermuda

sorry, but my favorite belt is a braided leather belt....
maybe I can find one without the metal tip at the end


----------



## P Hudson

MississippiMud,
Your lecture context sounds almost magical. Would you, weather permitting, have played to the richly evocative surroundings? I can't picture you apart from your avatar, but it sounds like a great event to wear seersucker and a bow tie.

Bermuda, I give you credit. Two things come to mind: the dirty bucks go well against a rich navy background, but you're mixing a casual, laid-back shoe with a pair of trousers that, because of their length, are incongruent with the shoes. That make sense? I think if you took those trousers up an inch or so and had them cuffed (or even just tried a self-cuff job if there is enough material) it would really alter the look. The second thought is this: you've got a lot of area covered with two solids, the way a photocopier repair man would. If you added something with texture, it would revolutionize the outfit. I think a pair of glen plaid trousers (cut to interact with the shoes a bit better) and/or stripes in the shirt would add the right amount of flair. The easiest way to shake it up is of course with the shirt.

Cards, great outfit.

I wore this, with a navy blazer, to church. BB Argyle and Sutherland in merino (thanks to a friend at the exchange), RLPolo ocbd, twill trousers, brown chukkas. Felt supremely comfortable on a coolish morning.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> sorry, but my favorite belt is a braided leather belt....
> maybe I can find one without the metal tip at the end


I like them for the endless adjustments but it is important to lose the metal on them.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Coach sells a braided belt (in any one of, I believe three or four hues). While the Coach belts being sold these days are of the "made in China" variety, they do not sport the dreaded metal tip! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

That's a snazzy belt man right there!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG blazer
MB pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
JL slip-ons
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> That's a snazzy belt man right there!!


thank you


----------



## Mississippi Mud

P Hudson said:


> MississippiMud,
> Your lecture context sounds almost magical. Would you, weather permitting, have played to the richly evocative surroundings? I can't picture you apart from your avatar, but it sounds like a great event to wear seersucker and a bow tie.


It was a wonderful setting: once a North Mississippi plantation, now it is an Audubon wildlife restoration demonstration site. Hundreds of hummingbirds were at the feeders and native perennials outside the window.

Because of the subject matter and audience (part of a nature writing/reading seminar for enthusiasts), a seersucker suit would not have been appropriate attire, though it would have certainly been fun for me. Something more woodsy was better suited, and I would have sported a pair of boots and a rough-and-tumble twill jacket were the weather cooler.

I'm a rather informal fella anyway.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle, the glasses and hat are on point. As well, that brown polo suits you better than other colors. I've noticed most of your posts this summer, and this one is my favorite.


----------



## mcarthur

Mississippi Mud said:


> Uncle, the glasses and hat are on point. As well, that brown polo suits you better than other colors. I've noticed most of your posts this summer, and this one is my favorite.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Bergdorf shirt
DG pant
DeVecchi belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
DV cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

PRL madras
Bills poplin
Alden Ultimate Indys


----------



## Saltydog

Weegans
BB Thompson chinos in Khaki
Rolex
White Hyde Park


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> PRL madras
> Bills poplin
> Alden Ultimate Indys


Great shirt, great pants, great boots. But the belt is somehow making the waistline of your pants look like a croker sack.


----------



## red sweatpants

Cardinals5 said:


> PRL madras
> Bills poplin
> Alden Ultimate Indys


The green in this shirt is excellent.


----------



## Bermuda

I have a pair of pants that does that too....the belt loops are too wide on the pants


----------



## Saltydog

Mississippi Mud said:


> Great shirt, great pants, great boots. But the belt is somehow making the waistline of your pants look like a croker sack.


I have to agree with Mississippi Mud. A great look thrown off by the business at the waist. I would suggest a wider belt perhaps. I have noticed that Bills _can_ have a somewhat "flimsy" waist...especially the poplins. That can cause roll over with the belt...or, it appears, having to pull up too much material to keep that from happening. You don't appear to have a "belly" so I wonder if the trousers may be a bit to large in the waist for you. I complained to Bills several years back about their waist bands and they replied that they were improving them going forward. Could be the vintage.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks for the compliments boys. As for the "crocker sack" waist (I like that) happens because the waist on this pair is slightly too large for me. This pair is just for knocking around and I'm constantly pulling them up and adjusting the waist so maybe it's time for them to be relegated to outdoor chores. Good eyes and thanks for the straight talk.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack jacket, Brooks Polo ocbd, Brooks Country Club vest. Timex on Central


----------



## WouldaShoulda

This is my belting contribution...



Leatherman Chesapeake Bay Lighthouses.


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> This is my belting contribution...
> 
> Leatherman Chesapeake Bay Lighthouses.


i like your belt


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> i like your belt


Thank you, one day I shall graduate to an embroidered model!!


----------



## Bermuda

Participating in a Masonic First Degree this evening

Stafford Yellow OCBD
Bermuda Argyle Sutherland tie
RL Polo seersucker blazer


----------



## Trip English

Who needs to look outside the classics when you have this? You could have put this combination of colors and materials together for the past 60 years or more and it looks just as striking today. Good work.


----------



## Andy Roo

P Hudson said:


> J Press sack jacket, Brooks Polo ocbd, Brooks Country Club vest. Timex on Central


P Hudson,

I like your tomato.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Consider a Zucchini.


----------



## mcarthur

Bermuda said:


> Participating in a Masonic First Degree this evening
> 
> Stafford Yellow OCBD
> Bermuda Argyle Sutherland tie
> RL Polo seersucker blazer


looking very nice


----------



## Bermuda

Thanks for the positive response Trip and Mcarthur


----------



## P Hudson

Andy Roo said:


> P Hudson,
> 
> I like your tomato.





Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Consider a Zucchini.


LOL!

I wore this for my last lecture. It is a Learbury 3 piece sack, courtesy of the exchange, with a blue ocbd and a Timex on Central strap. Oh, and the tie is from LE's Charter Collection.


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> LOL!
> 
> I wore this for my last lecture. It is a Learbury 3 piece sack, courtesy of the exchange, with a blue ocbd and a Timex on Central strap. Oh, and the tie is from LE's Charter Collection.


looking very nice! belt or braces?


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding suit, PH: a vest works so well with a 3/2. As I recall, you were planning to have some some alterations done, and it looks as though the tailoring came out well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Lookin' sharp! Even has the 2 button cuffs :thumbs-up:

















Sero "The Purist" 
BB 346 oxford cloth pants (with a damnably low rise - I think the last time out for these. I think I need a pair of the oxford cloth pants from PRL)
Target argyles
Alden burgundy shell tassels


----------



## Bermuda

nice pants. I'd like to get some Navy blue oxford pants from RL if they make them


----------



## cecil47

Lands' End has OC trou also. 25% off today, if they have your size.


----------



## Dragoon

These might be worth a try also. I asked before and they will indeed accept returns on custom hemmed pants.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson: You are probably the best dressed Australian man I've seen.


----------



## P Hudson

mcarthur said:


> looking very nice! belt or braces?


Always a belt for me. I was tempted to go without, since the vest covers the trouser front, but gave in to my insecurities and put on a belt. I like the idea of braces, but don't have any.



> As I recall, you were planning to have some some alterations done, and it looks as though the tailoring came out well.


I had the sleeve lengthened half an inch, and had the trousers taken from a 22 inch flair to a 18.5 slight taper. Made a huge difference.



> P Hudson: You are probably the best dressed Australian man I've seen.


I live in the land of cargo shorts and t-shirts, where "dressed up" is a shirt with buttons. I've seen the future of much of the US and I don't like it.

Of course, nobody here gets what I'm doing. This suit did, however, get a few comments.

P.s. I am not, and never will be, despite 15+ years here, an "Australian man". Absolutely no criticism is intended: just stating facts.


----------



## dj11r

Its Friday in Charleston... Polo Yellow OCBD, Levis (dark), carolina blue leatherman belt w/ dolphin (the fish, not flipper), navy argyle socks, and some white bucks. 

Contemplating what to do this weekend for an early 3rd anniversary (18th). Any Ideas???

Sorry, no pic as of now. maybe later.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

GOSH!! I like that suit!!

My contribution to the seersucker theme...

I am holding a cucumber but it is out of the picture frame!!


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I live in the land of cargo shorts and t-shirts, where "dressed up" is a shirt with buttons. I've seen the future of much of the US and I don't like it.
> 
> Of course, nobody here gets what I'm doing. This suit did, however, get a few comments.
> 
> P.s. I am not, and never will be, despite 15+ years here, an "Australian man". Absolutely no criticism is intended: just stating facts.


My mistake. Australian resident, then?


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Etro pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
CH loafers
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bermuda

wedding today at very trad looking Hamilton College
RL shirt
RL tie
Nautica trousers
Bostonian pennies

yes I still am wearing the metal tip belt, currently looking to purchase another....


----------



## Jovan

Wedding and no coat...?


----------



## Bermuda

too hot buddy....I just can't do it. No A/C in this church from the 1800s.....some older guys pathetically appeared in khaki pants with untucked short sleeve button ups (no tie)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

I went to church in this gray (birdseye) RL 3/2 jacket, BB A&S sweater, BB striped polo shirt, navy flannel trousers, J Press shoes.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WouldaShoulda,

Great belt. I think I need to add it to my collection. It's a shame I didn't see it at Laurance Clothing or anywhere else in Annapolis.

PHudson,

That 3 piece is great.


----------



## Jovan

Bermuda said:


> too hot buddy....I just can't do it. No A/C in this church from the 1800s.....some older guys pathetically appeared in khaki pants with untucked short sleeve button ups (no tie)


To me, a tie without a coat is like a shirt untucked -- you should go the extra mile.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Armani tie
NM belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## dandypauper

Gentlemen, it's been a while. I hope this is a satisfactory way to reacquaint. Wedding this afternoon/evening, turned out to be gloomier and wetter than generally calls for seersucker, but may have been last chance for the season to pull it out/off:

















Tan seersucker suit: 2B darted, nat. shoulder, FF, uncuffed
very flimsy BD, almost too flimsy to hold the tie, if that makes any sense, but at least I stayed cool in it.
blue cotton madras necktie from BB, but wider than BB (or madras) should be, IMO. <the price was right, though.>
socks roughly the blue shade of the Ask Andy interface, solid.
brown smooth-grain bluchers, as the bucks are having some trouble and rain.
white knit yarmulke, as is my practice at weddings.

Jews consider weddings a "good omen" for all those who attend and even those who are told the news, so I wish you all "Mazel Tov." May the event be propitious for the week: successful and well-dressed.


----------



## Beefeater

Welcome (or welcome back) to the world of manischewitz. Nice tie by the way.


----------



## dandypauper

Beefeater said:


> Welcome (or welcome back) to the world of manischewitz. Nice tie by the way.


Seriously. The bartender told me he does kosher weddings all the time and he's never seen a group go through over 40 bottles of wine. And that was a couple hours before it ended! I'm not a oenophile, but it was def better than Manischewitz. Two kegs of Yuengling were kind of fun, too. Sorry for the bathroom pics but only place with a long mirror. The alternate attempt was unsuccessful, but may somewhat accurately depict my dance style, in general, tonight specifically and after said libations all the more so:









Thanks for the re-welcome and the tie compliment.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> WouldaShoulda,
> 
> Great belt. I think I need to add it to my collection. It's a shame I didn't see it at Laurance Clothing or anywhere else in Annapolis.


Thanks!!

Try the Big West Marine store or Fawcetts (new location) nearby on Bay Ridge Rd.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Another one from a few weeks back...
https://img101.imageshack.us/i/yellowuni.jpg/

Yellow Uni Stripe BB PPBD
Leatherman Ltd Heart Surcingle
PRL Shorts
BB Unlineds
Timex on Central #16


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Menichetti pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

BB linen shirt
Bills poplin in "mushroom"
Target socks
AE Hinsdales


----------



## Wayfarer89

Bass Weejuns, Land's End shorts, and a PRL polo in red


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> BB linen shirt
> Bills poplin in "mushroom"
> Target socks
> AE Hinsdales


OMG! no cuffs? ( I actually have 4 or 5 pair of Bill's poplins, including that difficult color, and on 3 of em the tailor screwed up the cuff, and to rescue them had to go plain bottom: I love em, so easy to wash and wear) :biggrin2:.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> OMG! no cuffs?


It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Saltydog

BB Advantage Chinos Khaki Thompson model
LE Pima Polo in Cobalt Blue
AE Graysons in burgandy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Up top...



Down below...


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker for Bells Traditionals
BB tattersall
BB worsted trousers (pegged as highwaters)
Coach belt
Marcoliani otc
Alden for JAB calf tassels


----------



## Bermuda

WouldaShoulda: what is the emblem on your blazer?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> WouldaShoulda: what is the emblem on your blazer?


The Aeolus II is my sailboat...

It's a little over the top but I do own a boat and work in the marine industry!!

Not a bad conversation starter.

Thanks for noticing and not giving me too much grief over it!!


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> Up top...
> 
> Crisp, Woulda, shipshape. I'm just back from a wooden boat regatta in Blue Hill, ME, where I managed to drop my camera into Eggemoggin Reach from my cousin's Buzzards Bay 29  (no pics from me for a while).


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> BB worsted trousers (pegged as highwaters)
> 
> Looks great, Cards: self-tailored?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Looks great, Cards: self-tailored?


Yep. Probably a bit extreme, but fun for the occasionally wear.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Nice fit on the SC, too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Crisp, Woulda, shipshape. I'm just back from a wooden boat regatta in Blue Hill, ME, where I managed to drop my camera into Eggemoggin Reach from my cousin's Buzzards Bay 29  (no pics from me for a while).


Thanks,

Welcome back!!

Some of those wood boats are like sailing a fine piano!!


----------



## Cardinals5

BB olive poplin 3/2 sack
1950s BB ocbd - softest collar I've ever felt, but doesn't really have much of a roll with a tie. It's as if the collar buttons were placed too far down the shirt to produce an effective roll. The BB shirts from the 1960s seem much better in terms of roll.
patch madras tie
BB linen trousers
Coach belt
Target argyles
AE Sanford


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals, I need to get to target, those socks are great. Glad the shirts are working out


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> WouldaShoulda said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just back from a wooden boat regatta in Blue Hill, ME, where I managed to drop my camera into Eggemoggin Reach from my cousin's Buzzards Bay 29  (no pics from me for a while).
> 
> 
> 
> I dare say that's an admirably Trad way to lose one's camera. Shame nonetheless, but Trad.
Click to expand...


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> Cardinals, I need to get to target, those socks are great. Glad the shirts are working out


The shirts are a very good fit, thanks again. The otc Target argyles (shhhh...) are actually in the women's sock area. My wife was looking for socks and I saw a whole bunch of cotton otc argyles in bright colors so I bought a couple pair. As long as you choose the right colors I don't know how anyone could possibly tell the difference.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Fantastic, Cards. Nice tie. And those socks are cool. The women's department at Target? Who would have guessed.


----------



## The Rambler

Sir C: the man is always on duty. I think they're sensational, too.
Trip: very consoling, thank you, I feel better already.


----------



## roman totale XVII

> The otc Target argyles (shhhh...) are actually in the women's sock area. My wife was looking for socks and I saw a whole bunch of cotton otc argyles in bright colors so I bought a couple pair. As long as you choose the right colors I don't know how anyone could possibly tell the difference.


I've been doing this on and off for a few years now. Women's stores and clothing ranges are pretty much the only place to get colorful OTC argyles at a reasonable price. Sometimes they don't prove too durable, but at a few bucks a pair, who cares.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

This is a recently acquired Corbin sack suit in tan worsted. I wore it with an Eagle lt blue ocbd, lt blue square and lt blue socks--inspired by a pic of George Hamilton from a previous thread. I'm not sure it worked the way I'd hoped. AE Richmond longwings


----------



## Cardinals5

BB hopsack 3/2
LE silk knit
PRL popover
mystery-maker slacks
Hanover bucks


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> View attachment 1514
> View attachment 1515
> 
> This is a recently acquired Corbin sack suit in tan worsted. I wore it with an Eagle lt blue ocbd, lt blue square and lt blue socks--inspired by a pic of George Hamilton from a previous thread. I'm not sure it worked the way I'd hoped. AE Richmond longwings


You just need to be guffawing with a rum punch in your hand to make it work!!


----------



## Patrick06790

P Hudson said:


> View attachment 1514
> View attachment 1515
> 
> This is a recently acquired Corbin sack suit in tan worsted. I wore it with an Eagle lt blue ocbd, lt blue square and lt blue socks--inspired by a pic of George Hamilton from a previous thread. I'm not sure it worked the way I'd hoped. AE Richmond longwings


I am a big fan of the tan poplin suit - but I don't think I've worn mine more than twice this summer. I'm just too frazzled to bother these days.


----------



## The Rambler

PH: excellent shade of tan, light blue goes perfectly.
Cards: fabulous ensemble.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick 2B seersucker
Sero pinpoint
BB bow
BB linen pants
Punto otc
AE Brantleys


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Great Summer outfits this week Cards!!


----------



## chiamdream

Channelling Coleman on this non-casual Friday. Turns out the new iPhone's camera is awful under florescent light, but I had my point-and-shoot with me.










BB 3/2 sack
BB pink OCBD
"Private Club" knit tie
#8 LHS


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
Armani pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Kiton pant
Orciani belt
Pantherella socks
BB balmorals
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Channelling Coleman on this non-casual Friday. Turns out the new iPhone's camera is awful under florescent light, but I had my point-and-shoot with me.
> 
> BB 3/2 sack
> BB pink OCBD
> "Private Club" knit tie
> #8 LHS


The Big C. is a good one to channel - always had great looks. I just wish he'd come back and post once in a while. Also missing Reds & Tops, Caesars, Brownshoe, Calvin500, CMDC, AldenPyle, Patrick, and a number of the other fellas (sorry I can't remember everyone right now) - hopefully the cool fall weather will bring some of them back. Rambler gets a pass because he dropped his camera in the drink :icon_headagainstwal.


----------



## CMDC

Sorry for the lack of WAYWT but in the DC summers, I barely put a jacket on. I think I've worn a sport coat twice since mid May. I've been living in khaki shorts and madras for the past 3 months. Figured that'd get pretty repetitive and not terribly interesting. I'm looking forward for cooler weather as I've got some new things I'm waiting to debut.


----------



## cecil47

Sorry for the horrible BB (that's Blackberry, not THE BB) photos
BB poplin 3/2 sack
LE polo
LE 
LE OC trou
Leatherman Navy/nantucket red surcingle
Bass bucks


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> The Big C. is a good one to channel - always had great looks. I just wish he'd come back and post once in a while. Also missing Reds & Tops, Caesars, Brownshoe, Calvin500, CMDC, AldenPyle, Patrick, and a number of the other fellas (sorry I can't remember everyone right now) - hopefully the cool fall weather will bring some of them back. Rambler gets a pass because he dropped his camera in the drink :icon_headagainstwal.


My first summer with AAAC, so I don't know, but I'm hoping many of our friends are just taking the summer off, a tradly thing to do, for sure. Living their lives on the semester plan, like God intended.


----------



## Cardinals5

That's a great business casual look, Cecil47 - well, it's a notch above business casual, but you get my drift.


----------



## Cardinals5

Meetings on a Saturday - we're goin' to hell in a bucket.

Old school JAB blue/gray pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
Hathaway fc shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB navy otc
J&M Aristocrafts


----------



## chiamdream

^ Great suit - fits you perfectly.


----------



## Danny

Really nice looking suit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Borrelli shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo chukka
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Comparing Press, BB, Southwick, and old school JAB sacks' shoulders, I think JAB has the softest soft shoulder. There is really NOTHING in there.

Cards suit is a great example.


----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford suit
Brooks Brothers shirt, tie, and square
Target socks
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Are you happy with the shoulderline? (looks like there's some extra material).


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Cardinals5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you happy with the shoulderline? (looks like there's some extra material).
> 
> 
> 
> Not particularly happy - I only noticed it after looking at myself in the picture (I notice a lot of flaws that way). I've checked the shoulders since and I think they just need to be pressed properly (the fabric at the shoulder seam is puckering/rippling a bit). The problem is partially complicated, as AdamsSutherland noted above, by the near absence of any kind of shoulder padding in the suit. Anyway, I'll give it a press myself (can't trust the professionals) and see how it turns out.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> The Rambler said:
> 
> 
> 
> - I only noticed it after looking at myself in the picture
> 
> I know what you mean: my mirrors have been trained to lie to me. (I knew you wouldn't mind the comment, since you're nearly always perfect:icon_smile_wink.
Click to expand...


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


>


Very nice fit on the suit. I also grabbed those Target socks on the strong recommendations from this site and have been very pleased. I'll be going back for some more color combos and perhaps, on Cards' advice, slinking into the ladies' section for some as well.

(Cards did not actually advise slinking, just to be clear, that's simply how I usually move through women's clothing sections)


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> Oxxford suit
> 
> iiric, you thrifted that magnificently flexible looking suit, so I know you've got a few bucks left to get it nicely pressed :icon_smile:


----------



## gman-17

Orgetorix said:


> Oxxford suit
> Brooks Brothers shirt, tie, and square
> Target socks
> Alan McAfee shoes


Orgetorix I really like the suit and tie combo, I might have chosen a plain white linen pocket square. Just a style difference but I think it would make the tie pop. The rumpled look works for me.

G


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Armani pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Etro pant
Brioni belt
pp socks
Brioni monkstraps
Bulgari cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Some great outfits, guys. Nice to see a few more posters on this thread.

This is my old Press tweed, worn over a cardigan which is in turn over a BB striped ocbd. My first venture into the unironed-must-iron ocbd. I was a bit nervous at first, but quickly got over it.


----------



## Cardinals5

This is the "I have to work, but don't want to be here" look
Norman Hilton 3/2 
BB ocbd
Bermuda Shop bow
mystery-maker tropical wool trousers
Coach belt
Target striped socks
Florsheim shell ptbs


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cards: Fantastic jacket. Just fantastic.


----------



## The Rambler

For sure: can't beat a Norman Hilton madras!


----------



## Saltydog

PRL ocbd white with blue pinstripe
Brooks Bros. Advantage Chinos (Clark/British Tan)
Rolex
Alden for BB #8 LHS


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sir Cingle said:


> Cards: Fantastic jacket. Just fantastic.


And the bow a masterpiece!!


----------



## CMDC

Pritchard's of Washington 3/2 gingham sack jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
Polo emblematic
LE khakis
Bass bucks


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Awesome jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

Trying out new camera, have failed to capture the color of this jacket before, this is a little better, though overexposed. New digital gadgets, unlike new clothes, are a bore.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Fray shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## TMMKC

Lookin' good Rambler and CMDC.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Cards: Fantastic jacket. Just fantastic.





The Rambler said:


> For sure: can't beat a Norman Hilton madras!





WouldaShoulda said:


> And the bow a masterpiece!!


Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Love the jacket, too.



The Rambler said:


> Trying out new camera, have failed to capture the color of this jacket before, this is a little better, though overexposed. New digital gadgets, unlike new clothes, are a bore.


Glad to see you back. Understated elegance and a great looking bow, which picks up the color of your socks well.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, TMKC, Cards!


----------



## P Hudson

Press unpadded navy sack, Eagle ocbd, Woolrich vest, Bean khakis...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hibiscus and seersucker...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Leatherman Blue Crab belt...


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> Leatherman Blue Crab belt...


Love it.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Press unpadded navy sack, Eagle ocbd, Woolrich vest, Bean khakis...


Wonderful look, PH. Btw, if you find a source for a top-grade hand knit Fair Isle vest, such as might have been worn by Tristan in _All Creatures Great and Small, _please let me know.


----------



## YoungClayB

Pretty casual today.




Slacks: Turnbury
Shirt: Daniel Cremeiux
Shoes: Alden Cigar PTB
Belt: Dockers (Cheap but it matches the cigar shell! )


----------



## ASF

*BB Blue Club*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> Pritchard's of Washington 3/2 gingham sack jacket


So is it brown or blue??

Skip it.

I'll just take both!!


----------



## CMDC

All solids today.

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB pink ocbd
Green silk knit tie
Merino khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Jovan

ASF said:


>


 That's all? When you show us two great items like that, you have to show the rest!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ons
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> Wonderful look, PH. Btw, if you find a source for a top-grade hand knit Fair Isle vest, such as might have been worn by Tristan in _All Creatures Great and Small, _please let me know.


Have you checked out Inis Meain? https://www.inismeain.ie/en/knitting/index.html

Will Boelhke recommended them a while ago. https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2010/07/fall-fair-isle.html

Also Louise Irvine: https://www.shetland-handknits.co.uk/welcome.html

(also recommended by Will: https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/2007/01/sources-louise-irvine.html)


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Wonderful look, PH. Btw, if you find a source for a top-grade hand knit Fair Isle vest, such as might have been worn by Tristan in _All Creatures Great and Small, _please let me know.


I have no idea where to get one. Mine is about 20 years old, and isn't top-grade. I'd love to get another with a slightly different cut, but the only one I've really liked is Polo, and I won't pay that for something that doesn't look like it will hold up well.

If I remember correctly, lots of "background" people (esp. kids) wear them on Poirot, which lets you see them in context.


----------



## ASF

*BB blue club collar w/SW Douglas*



Jovan said:


> That's all? When you show us two great items like that, you have to show the rest!


Jovan-

















Not the greatest photos or photographer. I have three club collared shirts; BB pinpoint (shown above), Press White broadcloth collar on blue oxford cloth and BB Blue Univ strip. I really like the collars. They are different enough, but still safe.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. You look great.


----------



## red sweatpants

I don't have any club collared shirts of my own, but that may be all the motivation I need, ASF. Great look.


----------



## P Hudson

ASF said:


> Not the greatest photos or photographer. I have three club collared shirts; BB pinpoint (shown above), Press White broadcloth collar on blue oxford cloth and BB Blue Univ strip. I really like the collars. They are different enough, but still safe.
> 
> Thanks for looking.


Jovan was right: thanks for the more complete pic. I like it, and esp. like that tie. I don't really have anything like it.


----------



## P Hudson

Not much here: BB country club vest over red unistripe ocbd (can't get color to show). RL Polo cords.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Man in the Navy Worsted Suit (sorry for the crappy pics, I need more natural light)



BB 3/2 suit
BB forward point
old JAB A&S
BB braces
BB navy otc
AE PAs


----------



## eagle2250

^^
What crappy pics? They look to be clear to me...you are looking sharp and seem to have achieved an arguably perfect fit with that suit! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ASF

P Hudson said:


> Jovan was right: thanks for the more complete pic. I like it, and esp. like that tie. I don't really have anything like it.


I bought the tie at the Polo counter at Marshall Field's. The background is blue with a hint a purple. I'd be happy to march over to MF's/Macy's to see if they still have one. It cost about $50.

asf


----------



## Jovan

The suit looks a bit big to me, Cards. You might try trimming it down. Just my opinion though. It's refreshing to see people wearing sacks _without_ button downs for a change.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Org, just what I'm looking for. ASF, Cards: impeccable!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
CK cords
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Cartier cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## richard d.

Hey CMDC...Great looking jacket and looks great with color of pants...the choice of tie is a nice color. Richard d.


CMDC said:


> Pritchard's of Washington 3/2 gingham sack jacket
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Polo emblematic
> LE khakis
> Bass bucks


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today I'm wearing a Brooks Brother's Blue OCBD, Polo Ralph Lauren Chino Shorts, brown Sebego beefroll penny loafers (sockless), Omega Seamaster Deville and one midnight blue mkI Parker 51 with a gold filled cap.


----------



## ASF

*another club today*

Today it's a navy chalk striped Pressidential, Press club collar (white broad cloth on blue oxford) and very old BB tie. I don't love the Press shirt. It does not have slots for collar stays and the collars points seems more bulbous or rounded than my BB shirts with the same collar. I guess shirt is meant to be worn with a pin of sorts.

have a fine day,
a


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> The suit looks a bit big to me, Cards.


Nay. There's not a millimeter of air between the bottom flaps of that coat and Cards luxurious thighs. Shoulders look good too. And the shirt appears to be non-bellow. Overall, nice fit, nice look. However, I am scared silly by the pose and pray the monitor doesn't come alive and that Cards-robot-thing attack me.


----------



## Jovan

ASF: Don't despair. The collar looks fine to me. Personally, I think stays are unnecessary on club collars.


----------



## Cardinals5

Peak and Pine said:


> Nay. There's not a millimeter of air between the bottom flaps of that coat and Cards luxurious thighs. Shoulders look good too. And the shirt appears to be non-bellow. Overall, nice fit, nice look. However, I am scared silly by the pose and pray the monitor doesn't come alive and that Cards-robot-thing attack me.


Domo arigato. My thighs appreciate the attention - my wife hasn't complimented them in quite some time. The stance for the photograph is my best impression of Robby the Robot.


----------



## Cardinals5

Press blazer
LE pink pinpoint bd
Gant cotton tie
Berle chinos
Nettleton shell lhs


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding shirt/tie combination, fabulously sleek Nettletons, an underwhelming A+ overall.


----------



## Saltydog

+1...a great looking combination! Really liked the shade of pink on the LE shirt and the Nettletons were fabulous. Looks like I'm going to have to look for a pair of Berle's Khakis. I've heard so much about them and those really look good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Prada pant
Armani socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Souvenir day!!



Honeymoon, Charleston, SC 2000 (Dumas and Co.)



Annapolis Sailboat Show, 2005 (Leatherman for North Sails)


----------



## Dragoon

Green ("Sycamore") OCBD from LLB


----------



## Cardinals5

GB Tweeds for Jack Runnion 3/2 sack suit
Hathaway ecru pinpoint
JAB linen tie
Trafalgar belt
Target socks
Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## Brio1

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_oX2-m9dMQnk/S_v85jvMyzI/AAAAAAAAAlY/aAgK7FM0QuU/s1600/madhatter.JPG


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Waning Days of Summer*

In the office today getting ready for the commencement of Autumn Semester next week. Can't get over how fast the summer flew by. A couple of interesting consulting gigs resulting in enjoyable trips to France, California and New York - both Manhattan and Finger Lakes. Moderate progress on the book.

Light blue Chemise La Coste fabrique en France.
BB Made in the USA stone khakis from the last Millenium - cuffed of course
Polo Telford Boat Shoes
Smathers and Branson "Harbour Springs, MI" needlepoint belt - the Claymore Shop in Harbour Springs, MI
BB Dark Navy Sack Blazer with patch pockets pruchased at 346 Madison Avenue on 9/9/2001.
Anglo American 406 Sunglasses


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
RLPL chukka
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
CK cords
Fleming belt
Armani socks
BB balmorals
Creed Neroli Sauvage cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

WouldaShoulda said:


> Souvenir day!!
> 
> Honeymoon, Charleston, SC 2000 (Dumas and Co.)
> 
> Annapolis Sailboat Show, 2005 (Leatherman for North Sails)


Looking good! Shirt and blazer?


----------



## P Hudson

Corbin suit, Timex on Central, RLPolo ppbd, AE Richmonds.


----------



## Cardinals5

Loafing around Saturday


Sero ocbd
Bills poplins
Alden pebble grain


----------



## Taken Aback

WouldaShoulda said:


> Annapolis Sailboat Show, 2005 (Leatherman for North Sails)


Ah, finally I see that belt in action! I didn't know it was actually produced by Leatherman.


----------



## Trip English

Just a quickie. There was a day about a week ago where it dropped into the high 50s in the evening. I could have gotten away without the vest, but I was a little too eager for autumn. Now I'm back in shorts playing the waiting game...


----------



## The Rambler

nice frames - that style works well for you, Trip.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## MDCEMII

Hey Trip, your watch caught my eye in that photo, and I couldn't quite place it. I seem to recall you posting (on your blog? here?) earlier in the year about the Tissot Visodate. Did you ever pick it up? I saw it in person for the first time a couple days ago, and I probably would have picked one up if they'd had the color combo I like in stock. I'm interesting in the stainless case with silver dial and brown strap, but they only had the black/black/black model and the gold/silver/brown model. Oh well. It really is a beautiful watch. Would love to hear your impressions if you did ever get around to getting it.


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


>


Great look, Alan. I don't think I've seen you looking this "trad" recently.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
TA tie
Cartier belt
pp socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^
By the way, the right-hand column of KitonBrioni's blog is an interesting read.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Just a quickie. There was a day about a week ago where it dropped into the high 50s in the evening. I could have gotten away without the vest, but I was a little too eager for autumn. Now I'm back in shorts playing the waiting game...


 Trip, who is the maker on the vest? Looks great


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> nice frames - that style works well for you, Trip.


Thanks, Rambler. I've wanted a pair like this for a long time. No one seems to notice up in the NYC area beyond the occasional "nice glasses" but I'm visiting family in Maryland and have gotten a Waldo and a Harry Potter reference tossed my way.


----------



## Trip English

MDCEMII said:


> Hey Trip, your watch caught my eye in that photo, and I couldn't quite place it. I seem to recall you posting (on your blog? here?) earlier in the year about the Tissot Visodate. Did you ever pick it up? I saw it in person for the first time a couple days ago, and I probably would have picked one up if they'd had the color combo I like in stock. I'm interesting in the stainless case with silver dial and brown strap, but they only had the black/black/black model and the gold/silver/brown model. Oh well. It really is a beautiful watch. Would love to hear your impressions if you did ever get around to getting it.


MDCEMII, the watch I'm wearing in the picture is a Swiss Army Renegade.

As for the Visodate, no I have not gotten one, but did see one in person and liked it very much. At the moment I'm lusting after the Rolex Milgauss with the green face and have been dropping hints to Mrs. English that Santa had better be in good form this Christmas. We'll see if she can get the message through. I understand the man is very busy.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Trip, who is the maker on the vest? Looks great


Montgomery Ward. It's one of the few pieces of clothing that survived from when my dad was my size.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Montgomery Ward. It's one of the few pieces of clothing that survived from when my dad was my size.


 Wow, it's really fantastic. I'd love to track down something similar.


----------



## P Hudson

AlanC said:


>


Thanks for posting these. I've been struggling with my very similar Corbin sack--unsure of combinations. This provides a clear statement of how to wear it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Saltydog said:


> Looking good! Shirt and blazer?


Thank you.

The shirt is a Lord and Taylor house variety they stopped making about 5+ years ago. The jacket a RL for L&T I purchased about the same time. This one is Canadian made.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB glen plaid 3/2 sack suit (courtesy of Thom Browne's Schooldays)
BB bow
BB pinpoint bd
Marcoliani otc
Alden black calf tassels


----------



## ZachGranstrom

^^^
Nice suit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Taken Aback said:


> Ah, finally I see that belt in action! I didn't know it was actually produced by Leatherman.


They could have gone to another source before or since.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> BB glen plaid 3/2 sack suit (courtesy of Thom Browne's Schooldays)


That bold, wide GP is my favorite!!


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> [ BB glen plaid 3/2 sack suit (courtesy of Thom Browne's Schooldays)
> BB bow
> BB pinpoint bd
> Marcoliani otc
> Alden black calf tassels


Superb, and perfect in every detail, except maybe the 2" cuffs.


----------



## Saltydog

Great look Alan C! Could you catalogue the duds for us please?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip, Alan, and Cards: Looking good! Fantastic stuff, gentlemen.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Superb, and perfect in every detail, except maybe the 2" cuffs.


_Psssssst, Dude.....some of the guys around here really dig that look:cool2:_


----------



## Cardinals5

ZachGranstrom said:


> ^^^
> Nice suit.


Thanks, Zach.



WouldaShoulda said:


> That bold, wide GP is my favorite!!


I have a subtle glen plaid or two, but I'm really liking the boldness of this one.



The Rambler said:


> Superb, and perfect in every detail, except maybe the 2" cuffs.


Thanks, Rambler. I usually put 1.75" cuffs on all my stuff and agree that the 2 inchers are something, but I felt that (for me) a "flashy" suit like this demanded the 2" cuffs.



Sir Cingle said:


> Trip, Alan, and Cards: Looking good! Fantastic stuff, gentlemen.


Thanks, Sir Cingle.



Saltydog said:


> _Psssssst, Dude.....some of the guys around here really dig that look:cool2:_


I dig it on others all the time, but only on myself once in a while - more often on odd trousers for some reason.


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Great look, Alan. I don't think I've seen you looking this "trad" recently.


Thanks! It is well to flex one's Trad muscles from time to time.



Saltydog said:


> Great look Alan C! Could you catalogue the duds for us please?


Vintage Silhouettes Montecristi
BB suit (vintage)
BBBF OCBD
BB tie (vintage)
Ben Silver pocket square
vintage sterling engine turned buckle with Beltmaster faux croc strap (unseen in pic)
Seiko 5 automatic watch (unseen in pic)
Nagrani socks
Polo RL shell pennies


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> Thanks, Rambler. I've wanted a pair like this for a long time. No one seems to notice up in the NYC area beyond the occasional "nice glasses" but I'm visiting family in Maryland and have gotten a Waldo and a Harry Potter reference tossed my way.


Home is tough: I was thinking along the lines of Le Corbusier, Philip Johnson, T.S. Eliot


----------



## ComboOrgan

Trip English said:


> Thanks, Rambler. I've wanted a pair like this for a long time. No one seems to notice up in the NYC area beyond the occasional "nice glasses" but I'm visiting family in Maryland and have gotten a Waldo and a Harry Potter reference tossed my way.


I agree, they're excellent specs. Who makes the frames?


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> _Psssssst, Dude.....some of the guys around here really dig that look:cool2:_


So I've gathered: the much-missed Coleman was a master of the 2" cuff, it was a signature detail for him. Seemed wrong for that suit, though, and _tout le monde _knows that Cards is an inch and three quarters man.:cool2:


----------



## The Rambler

Lightweight wool gab 
Fabulously durable LE bd from late 80s
J Crew made in Canada tie from late 80s
Cheaney longwings


----------



## The Rambler

(sorry about dupe, dk what happened)


----------



## Wisco

After reading and watching for many months, I finally thought I ought to post my first "What are you wearing" post. I took this snapshot with my Macbook Pro camera and Photobooth software in comfortable confines of my corporate cubicle.










Lauren khaki poplin suit
Drake white linen pocket square
Thurston braces (can't see 'em)
Howard Young 3" wide silk knit tie, navy blue
Lands End Paintbrush purple gingham shirt
Warby Parker glasses










On my lower half, 
Viccel purple socks
Allen Edmonds Clifton tan shoes

If this works out, it might be an easy way to contribute to AACC!

Regards,

Wisco


----------



## ZachGranstrom

The Rambler: I like this look a lot. (I especially like the craziness of that tie)


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome to the fun thread, Wisco! Now that you know the way, don't be a stranger. Your purple/navy combination is terrific with that suit, and I like the "fold" of your ps.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> J Crew made in Canada tie from late 80s


The tie/sock combo pops!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Lauren khaki poplin suit


You've done it with the shirt/sock combo.

I like that too.


----------



## MDCEMII

Trip English said:


> MDCEMII, the watch I'm wearing in the picture is a Swiss Army Renegade.
> 
> As for the Visodate, no I have not gotten one, but did see one in person and liked it very much. At the moment I'm lusting after the Rolex Milgauss with the green face and have been dropping hints to Mrs. English that Santa had better be in good form this Christmas. We'll see if she can get the message through. I understand the man is very busy.


Interesting. I like the Milgauss quite a bit. On the train a few weeks ago, I sat next to a man wearing one, and I stared at it pretty much the entire time. For such an expensive watch, though, I feel like I'd want something slightly less bold. I've been lusting after the Speedmaster Professional for a couple years now, but I have such a wandering eye when it comes to watches that I continue to opt for less expensive, more specialized pieces instead (dress, casual, etc), just because I like to switch on and off. I'm sure I'd be happier having one that can do it all, though. Anyway, what was my point? You should totally get the Milgauss.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Lightweight wool gab
> Fabulously durable LE bd from late 80s
> J Crew made in Canada tie from late 80s
> Cheaney longwings


Sharp suit, Rambler - and good work not unbuttoning one of those working buttonholes. Those single-soled longwings always make me double take (in a good way).



Wisco said:


> After reading and watching for many months, I finally thought I ought to post my first "What are you wearing" post. I took this snapshot with my Macbook Pro camera and Photobooth software in comfortable confines of my corporate cubicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lauren khaki poplin suit
> Drake white linen pocket square
> Thurston braces (can't see 'em)
> Howard Young 3" wide silk knit tie, navy blue
> Lands End Paintbrush purple gingham shirt
> Warby Parker glasses
> 
> If this works out, it might be an easy way to contribute to AACC!
> 
> Regards,
> Wisco


Welcome, Wisco - a very nice debut. I'll join the others in complimenting your choice of shirt and tie with the tan suit (and admit my envy at your Thurston braces).


----------



## Jack1425

It seems like forever since posting last.. I swing by from time to time though and everyone looks very nice indeed! A much deserved day off today with a BBQ later.. Also, my first time ever wearing red!! I hope I managed to pull it off well enough... Having said that, I personally like it!!

BB Irish Linen BD
BB Shorts
BB Boat Shoes
Press surcingle
BB Navy jacket for later in the eve..
Concorde watch.. (Gorgeous watch but not my choice for this outfit. I didn't have an otherwise matching strap for my timex)


----------



## Wisco

Hello,

A couple of folks have comments on my as yet unseen braces. I currently own two sets of Thurston braces: A dark blue set of box cloth for winter and a light blue barathea cloth set for summer (see photo). They colors don't match all my outfits, but they stay hidden as I don't remove my coat at the office.

I do own a few "nylon webbed" Brooks Brothers, Lands End and others to round out the closet. The Thurston's are more comfortable than others because of the split elastic pieces at the back and the white "cat gut" attachments that are softer and more pliable than the cheap leather/pleather you find on the Brooks or other lower priced models.










I never wore braces with suits until my late 30's and haven't looked back.

Oh and pardon the garish lining of the suit... it was $100 on sale + discount + coupon at Sierra Trading Post. I'm not complaining about the price for a cotton suit. Finally, I should properly credit Howard Yount as the source of the knit tie. Great guy, nice stuff and fair prices for high quality.

Ciao,

Wisco


----------



## Bermuda

AlanC: I have that same burgundy/gold striped tie from Jos.A. Bank


----------



## TMMKC

Love the socks, Rambler.


----------



## The Rambler

Zach, Cards, Woulda, TMM, thanks. Socks are the new frontier for me: sitting in an office with my feet up on my desk is how I spend a lot of my time, and I've lately come to realize that I should be paying more attention them. (This is the kind of thing I woul only admit to my friends on the forum).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Rambler said:


>


Wow. I may have to rethink trad. As well as my previous distaste for arms akimbo. Very, very smooth, Old Sport.

PINK SHOELACES (1959)

"He wears tan shoes with pink shoelaces
A polka-dot vest, and man, oh man!
He wears tan shoes with pink shoelaces,
And a* big panama with a purple hat band*!"

You might want to try that purple hat band thing.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Wisco said:


> After reading and watching for many months, I finally thought I ought to post my first "What are you wearing" post. * If this works out, it might be an easy way to contribute to AACC!*


No worry, it worked out. Welcome. The look's really smooth. Do it again.

Disclaimer: I'm buttering everyone up extra greasy because I'm considering posting a few snaps of m'self and I need a strong reception. I just bought a Nikon D40 and a Zorro-type mask. What else do I need?


----------



## The Rambler

Peak and Pine said:


> Wow. I may have to rethink trad. As well as my previous distaste for arms akimbo. Very, very smooth, Old Sport.
> 
> PINK SHOELACES (1959)
> 
> "He wears tan shoes with pink shoelaces
> A polka-dot vest, and man, oh man!
> He wears tan shoes with pink shoelaces,
> And a* big panama with a purple hat band*!"
> 
> You might want to try that purple hat band thing.


Yes, I want one. As for "trad," I just know I'm not "fashion."


----------



## Cardinals5

Peak and Pine said:


> Disclaimer: I'm buttering everyone up extra greasy because I'm considering posting a few snaps of m'self and I need a strong reception. I just bought a Nikon D40 and a Zorro-type mask. What else do I need?


Not much required - you'll just need to master your own robotic pose. Have no fear of "harsh" comments - we're a very Brady family. I look forward to your pics. Oh, and just to beat Pentheos, quoting Uncle Mac, to the punch, "consider a pocket square"


----------



## The Rambler

yeah, do it, PP, a picture is worth a thousand words, and you're certain of a warm reception, and perfectly capable of defending yourself. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## hookem12387

A few looks piled up.

First, waning days of summer (break, not weather, we have the weather another 3 months). 
J Crew shorts
Vintage Lacoste polo from my late grandfather's closet. The material is great...the collar is large. 









Lunch with my parents at Perry's Steakhouse, home of this:

Old 346 BB blazer
J Press OCBD









First day of the new semester. Note the über trad REI backpack (from 6th grade)
Rugby reds
PRL OCBD
Weejun tassels 









J Crew chinos
J Press OCBD
Surcingle from the exchange
sperrys


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Home is tough: I was thinking along the lines of Le Corbusier, Philip Johnson, T.S. Eliot


I especially appreciate the compliment if you had Le Corbusier and Johnson in mind. I had them and I.M. Pei in mind when I first took a shine to the round frames.


----------



## Peak and Pine

hookem12387 said:


>


Good lord, you look like I did when I was in school and before they asked me to leave. Obviously then, you look smooth. A little like Benjamin Braddock. Coo coo cachoo. Good stuff, all.


----------



## Trip English

Wisco said:


>


I liked the first pics. I like this one even more. The lining suits the ensemble I think. Very Brit.


----------



## Trip English

ComboOrgan said:


> I agree, they're excellent specs. Who makes the frames?


----------



## Trip English

Peak and Pine said:


> Disclaimer: I'm buttering everyone up extra greasy because I'm considering posting a few snaps of m'self and I need a strong reception. I just bought a Nikon D40 and a Zorro-type mask. What else do I need?


Bring it on.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan

hookem12387 said:


> J Crew chinos
> J Press OCBD
> Surcingle from the exchange
> sperrys


I must admit that JCrew chinos have a far better fit for a young and fresh look than the more expensive brands.


----------



## closerlook

hookem12387 said:


> A few looks piled up.
> 
> First, waning days of summer (break, not weather, we have the weather another 3 months).
> J Crew shorts
> Vintage Lacoste polo from my late grandfather's closet. The material is great...the collar is large.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch with my parents at Perry's Steakhouse, home of this:
> 
> Old 346 BB blazer
> J Press OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day of the new semester. Note the über trad REI backpack (from 6th grade)
> Rugby reds
> PRL OCBD
> Weejun tassels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew chinos
> J Press OCBD
> Surcingle from the exchange
> sperrys


I have the same exact vintage lacoste in yellow.
it will hit the exchange soon.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Bring it on.


 And here I was thinking hell had frozen over. I should've known there was an angle to him being so nice! 

hookem12387: It's heartening to see other guys in college who aren't wearing saggy gym shorts, A-shirts, and thong sandals. Seriously though, you look great. Did you have the J. Press shirt taken in?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Yes, I want one. As for "trad," I just know I'm not "fashion."


I for one, see no harm in punching up Trad a notch, a bit here and there...

When do you know you've gone too far??


----------



## Cardinals5

Some great college looks, hookem







Bean light blue ocbd
LE ribbon belt
Bills M1 (pegged and highwatered)
Saks house brand green suede desert boots


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> And here I was thinking hell had frozen over. I should've known there was an angle to him being so nice!
> 
> hookem12387: It's heartening to see other guys in college who aren't wearing saggy gym shorts, A-shirts, and thong sandals. Seriously though, you look great. Did you have the J. Press shirt taken in?


 Thanks all. The J Press is exactly as it came. It's a 15.5 instead of 16, so buttoning it around the neck is a bit dicey, and it's older, which makes me think the fit used to be a bit closer to the body (I suppose before most people's bodies got larger).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Bills M1 (pegged and highwatered)


Good time to test the hi-waters with Earl coming!!


----------



## The Rambler

Looking good, hookem - this is your second year of Law School?

Nice job, Cards: would'na guessed those were M1s.


----------



## YoungClayB

Great looks Hookem!...my six year old son and I were in the mall about a year ago and he decided that he wanted a cap, so he picked out a longhorns cap because he thought it looked like a moose...to this day, that is his "moose hat". LOL

Today's attire: (just kicking around the house and possibly a few errands). I picked the pants up at Goodwill yesterday for $3...Brooks Bros Elliot Cotton Trousers (Cuffed)...Shirt is about 8 years old from GAP


----------



## The Rambler

Your PTBs go amazingly well with that casual outfit, Clay.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> Looking good, hookem - this is your second year of Law School?
> 
> Nice job, Cards: would'na guessed those were M1s.


 It is, yes. Busier than first, yet shockingly less stressful is my understanding.

Youngclayb, that's great! That must be why the school earns so much from merchandise, moose looks-a-likes, haha.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> I for one, see no harm in punching up Trad a notch, a bit here and there...
> 
> When do you know you've gone too far??


Leon Redbone?


----------



## chiamdream

Rocky Rococo ain't trad. 



Seriously, a very cool look, Rambler. Well done. I especially like the shoes. 

Wisco, I really dig the whole outfit - really sharp. Looking forward to further WAYWTs from you. I agree with Trip about the lining. 

As for round frames - I've gotta toss out James Heckman, the only person I've ever met in real life wearing the style. Don't think it'll work for me until I'm 60 at least.


----------



## Pentheos

I don't want to be too critical as you usually look pretty good, but a white t-shirt poking out of a polo is not a good look.


----------



## YoungClayB

Pentheos said:


> I don't want to be too critical as you usually look pretty good, but a white t-shirt poking out of a polo is not a good look.


No worries....I think that it is more of a personally choice than a rule. I am from the South...grew up in MS, and while some may disagree, I believe that a plain white cotton undershirt is a staple of Southern dress.


----------



## The Rambler

YoungClayB said:


> No worries....I think that it is more of a personally choice a rule. I am from the South...grew up in MS, and while some may disagree, I believe that a plain white cotton undershirt is a staple of Southern dress.


Now, that's an interesting observation to one always looking to define our disappearing regional differences: do others agree?


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

^ I disagree. There are many in these parts that wear such an undershirt with a polo (or an oxford), but there are also many that don't (and therefore look much better). Sweat is a fact of life down here, and even an undershirt can't stop it altogether.

I will wear undershirts with dress shirts, but never with open-collared shirts.


----------



## YoungClayB

Pleasant McIvor said:


> ^ I disagree. There are many in these parts that wear such an undershirt with a polo (or an oxford), but there are also many that don't (and therefore look much better). Sweat is a fact of life down here, and even an undershirt can't stop it altogether.
> 
> I will wear undershirts with dress shirts, but never with open-collared shirts.


We shall agree to disagree. I personally think that it looks rather "magnum PI'ish" to wear a polo without an undershirt - even worse when chest hair and/or nipples enter the equation.

I am certainly not saying that my way is right or that your way is wrong, but I have been wearing undershirts every day of my life and have no desire to change. I even wear undershirts with t-shirts - its just how I roll. LOL


----------



## Trip English

I have to register my distaste with the crew-neck white t-shirt. A v-neck would be more appropriate. It's a false choice to imply that it's either a tidy crew neck t-shirt or exposed nipples.

I'd also size down at least one size for that polo shirt and probably switch to a slim fit. The seam is coming at least 2" off your shoulder if not more. It looks like you've recently shed 30 pounds and haven't had a chance to go shopping.


----------



## YoungClayB

my spandex is at the cleaners


----------



## DixieTrad

The white tee (not a flimsy undershirt) is definitely a Southern thing - under polos, OCBDs w/o a tie, sportshirts. I wear an undershirt under a tee. Certainly looks better than chest hair.


----------



## Bermuda

undershirt underneath is too hot when it's 85 degrees out


----------



## Dragoon

YoungClayB said:


> No worries....I think that it is more of a personally choice than a rule. I am from the South...grew up in MS, and while some may disagree, I believe that a plain white cotton undershirt is a staple of Southern dress.





The Rambler said:


> Now, that's an interesting observation to one always looking to define our disappearing regional differences: do others agree?


The white crewneck t-shirt under any and all open collar shirt is the done thing here in this three red light town in Georgia. I was dismayed to find out from the ask andy forum that I, and many men I admire have been (and will continue to) commit such a faux pas.


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> The white crewneck t-shirt under any and all open collar shirt is the done thing here in this three red light town in Georgia. I was dismayed to find out from the ask andy forum that I, and many men I admire have been (and will continue to) commit such a faux pas.


not at all, not at all ... it's the look I remember from my youth, in Maryland. It's a very small but, er, intimate point.


----------



## EJS

YoungClayB said:


> No worries....I think that it is more of a personally choice than a rule. I am from the South...grew up in MS, and while some may disagree, I believe that a plain white cotton undershirt is a staple of Southern dress.


I have never lived in the South, but in the Midwest, I can confirm there are a lot of people here who wear a plain white cotton undershirt under polos, etc., including me. I'm a pretty hairy guy and I've attempted to go without an undershirt before with an open-collared shirt and really hated it. I didn't think it looked good on me and I was self conscious feeling like Sasquatch. Some may suggest shaving a portion of my chest hair, but I can't quite bring myself to do that either (too itchy). An undershirt just seems easier and, in my opinion, doesn't look bad. As Clay said, I think of it (right or wrong) as a personal choice rather than a "rule."

Some may disagree and that's fine, but I'm not of fan of me going "undershirt-less."


----------



## Jovan

One of my jobs required crew neck undershirts under an open neck shirt, even if you didn't have chest hair. I prefer the v-neck or just none at all usually, but a white crew neck is not the end of the world.


----------



## Trip English

I think we need to take a field trip to the human anatomy forum. If you leave one top button undone on your polo shirt there will not be enough chest showing to embarrass even the most devoted puritan.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> I think we need to take a field trip to the human anatomy forum. If you leave one top button undone on your polo shirt there will not be enough chest showing to embarrass even the most devoted puritan.


Though I don't wear undershirts, you clearly haven't seen my chest hair...yikes


----------



## ArtVandalay

hookem12387 said:


> J Crew chinos
> J Press OCBD
> Surcingle from the exchange
> sperrys


My old belt has found a new home!!!


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> My old belt has found a new home!!!


 Quite! I really like it, thanks again!


----------



## hookem12387

Pardon the wrinkles, it wasn't like that for most of the day. I can't bring myself to tuck a polo shirt into shorts...

Polo shirt (burnt orange pony...game week!)
J Crew Madras shorts
Weejun tassels (always feel very OPH with tassels and shorts)


----------



## Jovan

hookem: I can and I've done it. It just requires confidence.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> not at all, not at all ... it's the look I remember from my youth, in Maryland. It's a very small but, er, intimate point.


Maybe that's why I continued with the crew/T and open collar until my recent conversion to A-shirts.

That and the military influence...

I never thought of Maryland/Delaware as "South" however. I thought the South started South of DC.

When I did basic at Ft McClellan, AL., (1979) now THAT was South!!

(Also the first time I ate grits)


----------



## The Rambler

Border state: that's probably why I wear 2 button and 3, darted and sack, bd and plain collar, etc :icon_scratch:


----------



## Cardinals5

A couple of days ago Patrick suggested I try some different angles for pictures so I'll be experimenting for a while



Hilton blazer with white buttons
BB non-iron pinpoint bd (I need to look non-rumpled this afternoon)
Orvis mallard emblematic
Southwick seersucker 
Hanover white bucks (Asta's unimpressed)


----------



## Orgetorix

Honestly, Cards, the best thing you can do for your pics is to find a place with better/more natural light. That will make all the difference. Outdoors in the shade is best, but a room that gets a lot of sun is good too (think of jfkemd's Exchange photos).


----------



## The Rambler

I like: having perfected the art of dressing well, it's time for you move on to the photographic arts :biggrin2:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cards: nice kit, no matter the angles.


----------



## Wisco

A trad day again today. I tend to mix-it up from trad to classic, depending on my mood and the weather.











 Mercer straight collar ecru OC. Baggy is comfortable!
 JC Penny American Living matte silk foulard tie. Navy ground with burgundy/green/gold foulard pattern. $4.99 on clearance!
 PRL herringbone sport coat. Moss green with subtle blue, dark orange and mustard underplaid
 Navy/darkgreen/gold paisley silk pocket square
 My favorite "geek" glasses from Warby Parker
 Watch on left wrist is a 1969 145.012 cal.321 Omega Speedmaster on 1171 Omega bracelet.
 Below the waist (not pictured) is pretty pedestrian: Lands End khaki dress twills, Merona brand (Target) navy/gray/burgundy argyle socks and comfy burgundy Ecco cap-toe bluchers.... it's raining outside.

Wisco


----------



## Ron_A

Looks good, Wisco. Welcome to the forum. Which model Warby Parker glasses are those?


----------



## Wisco

Ron_A said:


> Looks good, Wisco. Welcome to the forum. Which model Warby Parker glasses are those?


In this photo, it's a Miles in amber. I also have a set of Finn in light tortoise. At roughly $100 each WITH lenses, the can't be beat.

Wisco


----------



## Ron_A

Wisco said:


> In this photo, it's a Miles in amber. I also have a set of Finn in light tortoise. At roughly $100 each WITH lenses, the can't be beat.
> 
> Wisco


Thanks, Wisco. I agree that the Warby Parker frames are a great deal. I think I like the Miles best (I thought that's what they were, but wasn't sure) -- I have them in amber as well.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Honestly, Cards, the best thing you can do for your pics is to find a place with better/more natural light. That will make all the difference. Outdoors in the shade is best, but a room that gets a lot of sun is good too (think of jfkemd's Exchange photos).


Yeah, I know outdoor photos would be better, but there's no where really suitable around my apartment. Over at my office might be suitable, but I'd get some strange looks. We'll see - maybe I can find the gumption for public photographs.



The Rambler said:


> I like: having perfected the art of dressing well, it's time for you move on to the photographic arts :biggrin2:


Boy, you guys are demanding :biggrin2:



Sir Cingle said:


> Cards: nice kit, no matter the angles.


Thanks, Sir Cingle.


----------



## chacend

Those look great, never heard of Warby Parker, but your post sent me looking. The miles is close to the Anglo American 259 that I wear. AAs prices aren't bad but optical shop lenses are a mother. $95 for a complete pair is a steal.


----------



## Ron_A

Chacend, I learned about Warby Parker from a post on another forum. The glasses indeed are a steal -- probably not quite as nice as Anglo American frames, but a bargain. My main glasses are BB frames, and I mostly wear the Warby glasses on the weekends when I want to mix it up a little.


----------



## Dragoon

Too matchy?








(I did not leave the house wearing these shoes, had on my nice old Caymans. )


----------



## The Rambler

I'm gonna say yes: it's the socks. Others will disagree :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Trilobite cufflinks
CK cords
MD belt
PS socks
Brioni monkstraps
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## The Rambler

a better picture of the trilobite cufflinks would be nice.


----------



## hobscrk777

hookem12387 said:


> (Awesome attire)


Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## pseudonym

The Rambler said:


> I'm gonna say yes: it's the socks. Others will disagree :icon_smile_big:.


 I'd say it's the shirt. Even a red unistripe would shake things up.

I'm not cleaned up enough for my first photo (since that seems to be the new cool thing around here) but I might post something Sunday...


----------



## Saltydog

On vacation on the Gulf Coast, but to go to dinner:

AE Walnut Strands
Tan based argyle socks from Clarks
BB Advantage Clark Khaki Chios
Cotton and leather striped belt by Bostonian
PRL interlock polo shirt

(Sorry, no picture and no blog:confused2


----------



## Cardinals5

Saltydog said:


> (...and no blog:confused2


:biggrin2:


----------



## hookem12387

hobscrk777 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration.


 Thank you. This place is great for the 'ol self esteem


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Rambler said:


> I'm gonna say yes: it's the socks. Others will disagree :icon_smile_big:.


This other won't. Nice shirt and knot tho.


----------



## P Hudson

I came home from work wearing this Polo mac.


Underneath it I discovered this J Press tweed, ocbd, LE rep tie, and Polo navy wool trousers.


At the end of my legs sat a pair of AE saddles.


----------



## YoungClayB

Shirt: Lands End
Pants: Gap
Undershirt: Hanes 
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: AE MacNeils


----------



## Wisco

Brooks Brothers day at the office. This suit is "fitted" or perhaps snug from too little exercise lately.




















 Brooks Cool taupe summer suit, Madison fit. Half lined jacket and nice light wool with a touch of lycra for stretch.
 Brooks non-iron Ainsley collar oxford. Yuk to non-iron sheen, but my wife thought it was a great gift... a few more washes to get rid of the chemical treatment.
 Brooks rep tie; burnt orange with mid-blue stripes
Howard Yount wool pocket square, Navy and orange dots. Jamison continues to amaze...:icon_smile:
 Below: Alden chocolate suede brogues and unknown supplier khaki with assorted brown dots socks
 Watch: 1940's Omega WWW on brown leather pilots strap

Wisco


----------



## The Rambler

Very sharp indeed. Can we see the watch, please?


----------



## P Hudson

YoungClayB,

I'm not sure how long I can resist the call of the AE MacNeil. Very nice.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
CH socks
Gucci loafers
Tommy cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## The Rambler

way better than yesterday.


----------



## Valkyrie

I wore the same thing as Dragoon today. Save the trouble of a picture. The tie was just a bit different, still red striped repp.

I bet there is more than me who could say the same thing.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Very sharp indeed. Can we see the watch, please?


Sure. Here is an older photo from my personal archives. It's the bottom watch on a cross-grain strap. Ignore the HUGE Planet Ocean in the same photo... my wife forced its sale last year:icon_pale:


----------



## The Rambler

That's two very beautiful Omegas (counting the one from yesterday). Are there more?


----------



## mjo_1

From Sunday - Jacket not pictured.










Vintage 60s BB OCBD
J crew khakis
Press bow and surcingle
AE for LE MacNeils

Best,

Michael


----------



## chiamdream

Dragoon said:


>


Great loafers - where from?


----------



## Dragoon

They are AE Everetts. I think it is a model that only lasted a year. They were selling for about $100 on Amazon. Might still be able to find a pair...


----------



## Pentheos

mjo_1 said:


> AE for LE MacNeils


I'm surprised anyone bought these. Did you get them for a decent price?


----------



## mjo_1

Pentheos said:


> I'm surprised anyone bought these. Did you get them for a decent price?


That was the main reason for purchasing. I received an email coupon for 30% off an item of my choice with free shipping, so they were a super good deal. I had been looking for brown longwings, and at the time the only way to get brown calf MacNeils was through LE. I see that AE's new lineup now includes the brown calf and are probably the same shoes I bought. Interestingly, mine have the leather/rubber combo heel typically found only on the cordovan models. I'm not sure if the newer ones have this or not.

Best,

Michael


----------



## P Hudson

Nothing interesting here. Lauren 3/2 darted, A&S sweater, LE chambray shirt, navy flannels.


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick charcoal 3/2 sack suit
BB ocbd
"Ruffler" by Rooster cotton tie
Coach belt
Alden shell monks


----------



## The Rambler

Cards: that cotton Rooster looks great with that suit, shell monks highly elegant.
PH: an orphan? (picture resolution too low to see pattern, if any, in the jacket.


----------



## CMDC

I've been waiting to break this jacket out, recently purchased at the last JPress 25 + 25% off sale.

JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid jacket--wool/silk/linen blend
BB blue ocbd
JCrew repp
Lands End light grey khakis
BB black penny loafers


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC: I have that same jacket, which I myself have yet to wear. I'm glad it looks great in your pictures!


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


>


Great looking chukkas, and a perfect style for you.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^ Agreed. And while if you had just_ mentioned_ the color combo of shirt and pant, it wouldn't have sounded too swift, to me, seeing it tho it looks very fine.


----------



## The Rambler

*Last day of this ...*

lightweight sharkskin
NJGA 100th anniversary tie, swapped for w/Cards on the exchange
Paul Stuart shirt from swb on the exchange
old (Church for?) BB city wingtips


----------



## The Rambler

*to be followed by a week of this ...*

in Montana.:biggrin2:
Hemp shirt from Duluth Trading Company


----------



## Dragoon

If I had given it any thought I would have figured you for a split cane man.


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> ^ Agreed. And while if you had just_ mentioned_ the color combo of shirt and pant, it wouldn't have sounded too swift, to me, seeing it tho it looks very fine.


 Yeah, yeah, that's great. Where are the pictures _you_ promised us, huh?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Darphin cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## The Rambler

Have managed to snap both of my sub 8ft graphites . If I bust that old Wes Jordan, inherited from my dad, I'll want to blow my brains out.


----------



## DixieTrad

Looking at some of these photos, I can only say three things - shoe trees, shoe polish and sole dressing.


----------



## The Rambler

DixieTrad said:


> Looking at some of these photos, I can only say three things - shoe trees, shoe polish and sole dressing.


If you are referring to my wingtips, sir, I can only say you are abundantly correct about the polish and sole dressing! They have, however, spent the last 25 years in shoe trees.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Yeah, yeah, that's great. Where are the pictures _you_ promised us, huh?


It's not easy to make a camera out of materials found in nature.* I too am looking forward to his contributions.

*Continuing to think of P&P as a half-crazed shut-in who has somehow tapped into the internet through sheer mountain-man will, channeling his thoughts directly from a clearing in the woods into this forum. At least that's how they do it in Finland.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> in Montana.:biggrin2:
> Hemp shirt from Duluth Trading Company


I'd say this pic embodies the popular t-shirt slogan: "Women want me. Fish fear me."

Well done.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> I'd say this pic embodies the popular t-shirt slogan: "Women want me. Fish fear me."
> 
> Well done.


Thank you Trip, though in reality they both ignore me.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> Yeah, yeah, that's great. Where are the pictures _you_ promised us, huh?





Trip English said:


> It's not easy to make a camera out of materials found in nature.* I too am looking forward to his contributions.
> 
> *Continuing to think of P&P as a half-crazed shut-in who has somehow tapped into the internet through sheer mountain-man will, channeling his thoughts directly from a clearing in the woods into this forum. At least that's how they do it in Finland.


Not sure I ever used the word _promise_, here or any place in my entire lifetime. _Considering_, I think it was. Still am, but thank you for your continued interest, I guess.

There's a chance, but only a chance, that the part that follows the asterisk in Trip's quote might, but just might, have some meat to it.


----------



## The Rambler

Peak and Pine said:


> Not sure I ever used the word _promise_, here or any place in my entire lifetime. _Considering_, I think it was. Still am, but thank you for your continued interest, I guess.
> 
> There's a chance, but only a chance, that the part that follows the asterisk in Trip's quote might, but just might, have some meat to it.


Shall we dwindle, peak and pine then?


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Rambler said:


> Shall we dwindle, peak and pine then?


Good lord, people actually read my signature? Alright then: when I am drained dry as hay and have slept neither night nor day, to posting I won't say nay. (Man, I loves the Shakespeare.)


----------



## The Rambler

Well, I do. Ive been thinking a little about someone else's, "The past is not really dead.In fact it's not really past," attributed to Faulkner (who I love). I'm thinking how much I prefer Joyce's "History is a nightmare from which I'm trying to awake" (Stephen Dedalus). My innocuous one is also from Shakespeare. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## P Hudson

Peak and Pine said:


> Good lord, people actually read my signature?


Yes, repeatedly. IMO, it's one of the best here or anywhere, though I like several on this forum.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid jacket--wool/silk/linen blend


Great looking jacket and perfect choice on the tie



Dragoon said:


>


Great casual look (and the chukkas :icon_cheers



The Rambler said:


>


Good



The Rambler said:


>


Much better - enjoy your week in Big Sky country.


----------



## Merle

CMDC said:


> I've been waiting to break this jacket out, recently purchased at the last JPress 25 + 25% off sale.
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid jacket--wool/silk/linen blend
> BB blue ocbd
> JCrew repp
> Lands End light grey khakis
> BB black penny loafers


really great vest, goes well with the pants and the beautiful loafers!


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Good lord, people actually read my signature? Alright then: when I am drained dry as hay and have slept neither night nor day, to posting I won't say nay. (Man, I loves the Shakespeare.)


Indeed we do...classic verse and yet haunting, as well. I'm feeling the goosebumps!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Merle said:


> really great vest, goes well with the pants and the beautiful loafers!


Er, I don't think he's wearing a vest, but by the time d'net reaches Belgium, maybe he is.


----------



## Saltydog

Dragoon said:


>


Wonderful polish job on the chukkas! New? Mac Method? Something else? Also, nice green ocdb. Hard to find color, what kind is it? Khakis? A super outfit--just wondering about the brands and where to find. I'm assuming those chukkas are ravello Aldens.


----------



## Saltydog

CMDC said:


> I've been waiting to break this jacket out, recently purchased at the last JPress 25 + 25% off sale.
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid jacket--wool/silk/linen blend
> BB blue ocbd
> JCrew repp
> Lands End light grey khakis
> BB black penny loafers


A great looking outfit overall. Good combination. Really like the glen plaid jacket with the blue BB ocbd and khakis. The loafers look fantastic and should give great pause to those who think black shoes and khaki can't work together! Are they Alden for BB LHS calfskins?


----------



## Trip English

For the first day in months I wasn't soaked with perspiration after walking 1/4 mile to work. To celebrate I snapped a few pics.

Blazer - BB 346 Vintage Sack
Shirt - BB Slim University Stripe
Bow Tie - Ralph Lauren
Khakis - Ralph Lauren
Shoes - Sperry Topsiders


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Great look, Trip. Wish I had the digs to pull that off. 

37R
31/30
15/32 slim
8.5D


----------



## K Street

CMDC said:


> I've been waiting to break this jacket out, recently purchased at the last JPress 25 + 25% off sale.
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid jacket--wool/silk/linen blend
> BB blue ocbd
> JCrew repp
> Lands End light grey khakis
> BB black penny loafers


We wore the same coat yesterday!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
CK cords
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
JL slip-ons
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## DixieTrad

The Rambler said:


> Well, I do. Ive been thinking a little about someone else's, "The past is not really dead.In fact it's not really past," attributed to Faulkner (who I love). I'm thinking how much I prefer Joyce's "History is a nightmare from which I'm trying to awake" (Stephen Dedalus). My innocuous one is also from Shakespeare. :drunken_smilie:


You may love Faulkner, but you, sir, are not a Mississippian. If you were, I reckon you would appreciate Mr. Faulkner's quote much more than the quote from that fellow, Joyce.


----------



## P Hudson

Here is an action shot as I try to button my jacket before the shutter opens. I'm not as fast as I once was. Southwick for Sims tweed, BB ocbd, old RL Polo emblematic (far deeper red than shown here), light gray wool trousers--a mm too short, BB argyles, nearly perfect J Press shoes off Ebay.


----------



## Dragoon

Going out to dinner attire from yesterday.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip, PH: great looks. A certain genteel shabbiness in the trousers adds depth of character. 

Dragoon: I might say the same about seeing your face in your photo (ie, depth of character, not genteel shabbiness :icon_smile_wink: nice casual outfit.


----------



## The Rambler

DixieTrad said:


> You may love Faulkner, but you, sir, are not a Mississippian. If you were, I reckon you would appreciate Mr. Faulkner's quote much more than the quote from that fellow, Joyce.


I fully appreciate both - two sides of the same coin. While not a Mississippian, I honor the place, where I had the best redfishing in my life :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Trip, PH: great looks. A certain genteel shabbiness in the trousers adds depth of character.


If you don't mind, I'm going to adopt Genteel Shabbiness as my new slogan.


----------



## hookem12387

Dragoon said:


> Going out to dinner attire from yesterday.


 I love the jacket, but is it a bit big in the shoulders? Or just the picture?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Much too rumpled, straight-from-the-wash vintage pinpoint BD for B. Altman. 
Corbin trousers doomed to high-water length. 
Coach wool surcingle. 
Bean blucher mocs.


----------



## Dragoon

George, I pictured you wearing a seersucker suit year around. : )


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


>


Welcome to the thread, GG. That's a nice casual outfit - the shirt reminds me of Coleman with the great collar roll and its rumpled state. The length on the trousers looks good to my eye, but then again I like the quakin' not breakin' school of trouser length. If you have a cheap tailor nearby you could always have the trousers slimmed, which makes their length much less noticable.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
MD belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

BB green/white candy stripe pinpoint bd
Bills M2
Pelican hook belt
AE Stockbridge


----------



## gordgekko

Wisco said:


> [*] My favorite "geek" glasses from Warby Parker


I really love those glasses. I'm due for another pair and will do some hunting to see if I can get them up here in northern Canada.


----------



## Dragoon

Saltydog said:


> Wonderful polish job on the chukkas! New? Mac Method? Something else? Also, nice green ocdb. Hard to find color, what kind is it? Khakis? A super outfit--just wondering about the brands and where to find. I'm assuming those chukkas are ravello Aldens.


Just saw this. The chukkas are brand new and had a lot of (I guess) bloom on them, I've just been brushing them until my arm hurts. The shirt is currently offered at LLBean. It is not the exact color green I want but is the closest I have found. The pants are also LLBean, "Natural" fit British Tan, or dark khaki, I forget what they call it. The belt is Bean also, I guess everything but my underwear and shoes came from them.

I'll put the picture back up here since I inadvertantly broke the link and can't edit the original post now.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Thanks, Cards. I was going to ask about having them slimmed. Would they need to be slimmed all the way through or just kind of tapered from the knee or something? And how much? I've never much cared for a break myself either, but--you can't really tell from the angle of the shot--these are at the ankle.


----------



## Cardinals5

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Thanks, Cards. I was going to ask about having them slimmed. Would they need to be slimmed all the way through or just kind of tapered from the knee or something? And how much? I've never much cared for a break myself either, but--you can't really tell from the angle of the shot--these are at the ankle.


Yes, you can just have them tapered from the knee. How much to taper them depends on the size of your feet. I wear a size 8.5 and like about 17" openings at the hem, which gives a slightly tapered look, but isn't so much that people generally notice. I have a few pair that are 16" openings and the tapering is obvious and gives a distinctive look to your trousers. It's an easy alteration for a tailor/alterations person and should be pretty cheap.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> I love the jacket, but is it a bit big in the shoulders? Or just the picture?


 Looks that way to me too, especially after seeing him without a coat.


----------



## Saltydog

Thanks, Dragoon. I've got a new pair of Whiskey LHS's that are showing a lot of "bloom" as well...guess I'd better get ready to really apply the elbow grease as well. Good to see the results though. I also have a lot of LL Bean stuff. I really like their OCBD's...though some knock them for being non-iron. They are nice and beefy and I would normally have a heavy starch in them anyway--so I don't understand those who say they are too stiff. Depends on how one likes to wear them I suppose. The green looks much better than it does on their website though...may have to order one of those.


----------



## richard d.

Hey Cardinals...Love those socks, and from the little bit I can see of your belt, it looks very interesting. What does the belt buckle look like, very nice! Richard d.

e


Cardinals5 said:


> BB green/white candy stripe pinpoint bd
> Bills M2
> Pelican hook belt
> AE Stockbridge


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks, Richard. Here's a close up of the belt


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ya gotta love that Pelican Hook belt. It is truly a unique design! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dchandler2

What I wore on Sunday to church. I was singing in the choir and the choir director had us wear her favorite colors (black and white) which are not mine. Got a little of the security guard thing going on.



















Loake Eton Dark Brown Suede Loafer for Sale:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...3-Loake-Eton-Dark-Brown-Suede-Loafer-US-7-1-2


----------



## Taken Aback

I think you need to rehost that image. Try https://www.imageshack.us


----------



## The Rambler

(thanks, TA: will try again later)


----------



## dchandler2

Which image are you talking about?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## vwguy

Here are the two BB madras shirts I got from tonylumpkin in action this weekend:



















Brian


----------



## The Rambler

looks great, vw: tl has an eye for the madras!


----------



## P Hudson

LL Bean cardigan (note the button and clasp at the top--nice detail that explains the really odd collar roll--I don't mean the unbuttoned one near the top: I mean the smaller one that is still higher), RL Polo button down, timex on Central. Polo khakis.

If things don't change soon, I'm going to have to move somewhere warm. This is the longest and coldest winter I've experienced in Oz.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Stockbridge


I had a pair of shoes similar to these way back...

They had no seam at the toe and were like lace up LHS.


----------



## Wisco

Basic day at the office. It's finally feeling like Autumn here in southern Wisconsin USA... 50F and dry winds gusting to 30-35mph.

Basic day day means basic workwear.... and I don't mean denim











Gray worsted wool SB suit. My first "grownup suit" (Jones NY from Men's Warehouse) from several years ago when I decided to ditch the business casual/tech guy look for the AACC shizzle:icon_smile_wink:.
Pink and white fine stripe MyTailor.com MTM shirt, classic spread collar
Purple ground Altea foulard tie with dark purple, white and pink blocks from Sierra Trading Post
White with light purple edge linen pocket square from Will at ASW
Excuse the boxes and debris in the background...










Bottom half


Dark gray socks with lighter gray dots pattern
AE burgundy dress bluchers with some nice brogue detailing on the toes. I don't recall the model, but a NOS eBay find about a year ago.
I keep the POS slip on, black, square-toe, rubber soled monstrosities I used to call shoes in the background as a reminder of how far I have come.:redface:

Have a good one gents,

Wisco


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> If you don't mind, I'm going to adopt Genteel Shabbiness as my new slogan.


Feel free, lad: it's the look I associate with my favorite social class, lower-upper-middle class:biggrin2:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Feel free, lad: it's the look I associate with my favorite social class, lower-upper-middle class:biggrin2:


Do you mean those of us who own our homes but have to work until we die just to pay the property taxes on it?? :crazy:


----------



## YoungClayB

Looking forward to a short week followed by paternity leave! Definitely expect some more casual outfits for the next 12 weeks.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> Do you mean those of us who own our homes but have to work until we die just to pay the property taxes on it?? :crazy:


just one of my little jokes - it's the opposite of upper-lower-middle class:biggrin2:


----------



## The Rambler

YoungClayB said:


> Looking forward to a short week followed by paternity leave! Definitely expect some more casual outfits for the next 12 weeks.
> 
> Congratulations, Clay!


----------



## chacend

YoungClayB said:


> Looking forward to a short week followed by paternity leave! Definitely expect some more casual outfits for the next 12 weeks.


Ah paternity, very Trad, and very expensive


----------



## Cardinals5

YoungClayB said:


> Looking forward to a short week followed by paternity leave! Definitely expect some more casual outfits for the next 12 weeks.


Congrats!


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker for Jack Runnion (local clothier in Greenville) - hidden button-down collar
Steins non-navy, but darker blue 3/2 sack
J Crew yellow pants
AE Hinsdales


----------



## The Rambler

[QUOTE=Cardinals5;1142841 

Nice camera angle! hard to like that shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Prada shirt
Ammonite cufflinks
JS jeans
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

It would be easier to like that 2 button collar if it rolled to 1.

(I actually dig the look all around and the pose is good, too)


----------



## P Hudson

Great looks here! Thanks: it's what keeps me coming to the forum.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks guys - I agree on the collar. It was a thrift store find from about a year ago and I think I've worn it twice since then. It's got great buttons and, oddly enough, two chest pockets, but the collar is strange.


----------



## P Hudson

Oakloom gray/blue POW--good shoulders, white with unironed must iron blue stripe BB original polo (from Exchange), Timex on Central, AE Titan pebble grain boot.

Don't think I'll wear a tie--just hanging around today. Belt is LE's Argyle and Sutherland, so I feel like I've got it covered.


----------



## Merle

P Hudson said:


> Oakloom gray/blue POW--good shoulders, white with unironed must iron blue stripe BB original polo (from Exchange), Timex on Central, AE Titan pebble grain boot.
> 
> Don't think I'll wear a tie--just hanging around today. Belt is LE's Argyle and Sutherland, so I feel like I've got it covered.


Really nice suit (really good matching belt) and cool watch!


----------



## Merle

Cardinals5;1142841 [/IMG said:


> [/IMG]


Like the way that color pants and blazer matches!


----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> Oakloom gray/blue POW--good shoulders, white with unironed must iron blue stripe BB original polo (from Exchange), Timex on Central, AE Titan pebble grain boot.
> 
> Don't think I'll wear a tie--just hanging around today. Belt is LE's Argyle and Sutherland, so I feel like I've got it covered.


Terrific looking suit, P. I don't wear a suit without a tie myself, but the casual chukkas and A&S belt really help pull this off.


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5 said:


> Terrific looking suit, P. I don't wear a suit without a tie myself, but the casual chukkas and A&S belt really help pull this off.


I feel compelled to make a supportive comment about your outfit after criticism of your collar. The jacket/trouser combination caught my eye immediately. I think it works.

As for not wearing a tie, I was a bit self-conscious as I walked down the street. I'm struggling to decide if I would have felt better or worse had I worn a tie. Reading in the park while wearing a suit already puts me in my own category in this land of sweatshirts and cargo shorts.


----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> I feel compelled to make a supportive comment about your outfit after criticism of your collar. The jacket/trouser combination caught my eye immediately. I think it works.


Thanks, I did like the color combo of my outfit, but I think the shirt has to go. Would have been much better with just a standard white ocbd.



> ...wearing a suit already puts me in my own category in this land of sweatshirts and cargo shorts.


It's a good category.


----------



## Cardinals5

It was take the camera to work day - just trying some different locales.




Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit
BB ocbd
Jacobs Roberts foulard
Trafalgar suspenders
BB charcoal otc
Hanover LB Sheppard shells


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful shoulder on that NH!


----------



## Ron_A

^ Cardinal, that is a great collar roll on your OCBD. I would've thought it was a Mercer shirt.


----------



## Jovan

BB still has the best roll and point length I've seen.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

Ditto on the great collar roll...but I did assume it to be a BB. On the other hand, I've not seen any Mercer's in the wild. I love Jacobs Roberts ties and that one is no exception with a nice 4-in-hand. Great looking outfit all around. I am a bit confused as to the color of the suit. On my screen the full suit looks navy. On the shot showing your shells it looks medium gray.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> beautiful shoulder on that NH!


Thanks, Rambler. I do love a Norman Hilton suit (I think my collection is up to 3 Hilton suits, 2 blazers, and 4 sport coats). I'd switch completely to Hilton if I could.



Ron_A said:


> ^ Cardinal, that is a great collar roll on your OCBD. I would've thought it was a Mercer shirt.





Jovan said:


> BB still has the best roll and point length I've seen.


Can't really take credit for BB's collar roll, but I do love it myself. Srivats, on the other forum, made the same comment about the roll looking like a Mercer. I don't have any Mercers, and haven't seen too many posted in this thread, except Patrick's, but I'd like to see some more.



Saltydog said:


> Ditto on the great collar roll...but I did assume it to be a BB. On the other hand, I've not seen any Mercer's in the wild. I love Jacobs Roberts ties and that one is no exception with a nice 4-in-hand. Great looking outfit all around. I am a bit confused as to the color of the suit. On my screen the full suit looks navy. On the shot showing your shells it looks medium gray.


Thanks, Salty. The color is probably closest to a charcoal gray, but just a shade lighter. The picture taken outside was in the shade and makes the suit look more navy than gray.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm apparently the king of posting multiple days all at once...I think I'm just a bit lazy. I've decided to start blurring my face to gain some level of anonymity on my new (and currently bad) blog.
Brooks OCBD (slim fit)
J Crew "British Khaki" chinos
Sperrys (blue)








LL Bean OCBD (seafoam green color), slightly tapered by the tailor
J Crew Chinos








Gant button down
J Crew chinos (gull grey)
I'm still a bit unsure about this color combination


----------



## P Hudson

LE jacket over LE chambray shirt. I prefer this jacket to my G9 because the shoulders suit me much better. Very old Old Navy khakis. Redwing Gentleman Traveller.


----------



## YoungClayB

hookem12387 said:


> J Crew "British Khaki" chinos


Looking good. How is the fit of the J Crew chinos compared to the m3? (btw, I scored some bark m3's off of STP for $50 yesterday. I am still agonizing over whether to cuff or hem them.)

Today's attire...for my last day in the office before I go out on paternity leave for....drum role please....12 WEEKS! yeah baby!


----------



## fiddler

Brooks OCBD
Atkinsons Irish poplin
Just a detail shot for now.


----------



## hookem12387

YoungClayB said:


> Looking good. How is the fit of the J Crew chinos compared to the m3? (btw, I scored some bark m3's off of STP for $50 yesterday. I am still agonizing over whether to cuff or hem them.)


 The british khaki and the gull grey pants are the 'urban slim fit' which I'm not super fond of. I got them on sale, so I'll give them a chance, but they're strangely tapered. The regular khaki ones are the J Crew Classic fit, which I prefer to the M3's...I'm not sure what the difference is exactly, I think it may be a slightly lower rise, but I'm not sure. These certainly don't ride low, but I seem to remember the Bills being a bit higher.


----------



## Patrick06790

Preparing nasty questions for our congressman, who is due any minute.

That would be Rep. Chris Murphy (D - CT 5).

He wears terrible shoes.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

fiddler said:


> Brooks OCBD
> Atkinsons Irish poplin
> Just a detail shot for now.


Better picture of the Irish Poplin than on their site. I will be ordering their Royal Signals in English stripe after seeing your tie here.

Very nice indeed.


----------



## Cardinals5

The "Trad" Mencken hard at work - give'm hell Patrick (you're lookin' good...as usual).



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## fiddler

I always thought those tinytooth jackets looked a little odd, but I must have been wrong. Patrick looks brilliant as always.



Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Better picture of the Irish Poplin than on their site. I will be ordering their Royal Signals in English stripe after seeing your tie here.
> 
> Very nice indeed.


Yes, they are brilliant ties. They have a very special sheen that works with the finest worsted as well as tweeds.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG blazer
Brioni pocket-square
TA shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Brioni pant
Tiffany belt
Armani socks
JL bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Old Gant sweater over RL Polo ppbd (blue and pink microcheck), Orvis khakis.


----------



## Jovan

fiddler said:


> Brooks OCBD
> Atkinsons Irish poplin
> Just a detail shot for now.


Looks good. Post a whole outfit next time.  Only thing I'd do is tie a smaller knot since it looks like it's overwhelming the collar a bit.



hookem12387 said:


> The british khaki and the gull grey pants are the 'urban slim fit' which I'm not super fond of. I got them on sale, so I'll give them a chance, but they're strangely tapered. The regular khaki ones are the J Crew Classic fit, which I prefer to the M3's...I'm not sure what the difference is exactly, I think it may be a slightly lower rise, but I'm not sure. These certainly don't ride low, but I seem to remember the Bills being a bit higher.


Regardless of any fit problems, you are doing pretty well. What I like is that you could add a sport coat to any of your outfits and it would "dress them up" without looking forced.



Patrick06790 said:


> Preparing nasty questions for our congressman, who is due any minute.
> 
> That would be Rep. Chris Murphy (D - CT 5).
> 
> He wears terrible shoes.


 Nice. Wish I could see the trousers and shoes you wore.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> Regardless of any fit problems, you are doing pretty well. What I like is that you could add a sport coat to any of your outfits and it would "dress them up" without looking forced.


Thanks. Wait till cooler weather!


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual Friday



Steins 3/2 non-navy sack (same coat as Tuesday)
early 1980s BB tattersall
Ben Silver bow (from a trade with The Rambler)
BB linen trou
Alden pebble-grain


----------



## Wisco

Basic work wear again today. Business meetings and I don't want to stand out because of my appearance, but an AACC man still has his standards!











 BB 346 Gray herringbone SB suit. Wool with a touch of lycra. EBay pick up for $60! Fit perfectly out of the box. No alterations.
 Mercer Bond St. Blue poplin shirt, soft straight collar
 Sam Hober brown and light blue striped grenadine tie
Howard Yount wool/silk pocket square, brown/orange/dark purple on navy ground with brown edge trim
 Omega Railmaster 39mm watch on Sirtoli Louisiana croc strap











 Alfred Sargent chestnut shoes, freshly polished with Meltonian cognac colored shoe cream
 Viccel navy ribbed cotton socks


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Nice. Wish I could see the trousers and shoes you wore.


Sorry, I was in a hurry and had to get the gatekeeper to snap that pic. Medium grey worsted flat fronts, plain grey socks, and pebble-grain AE longwings in light brown.

Rep. Chris Murphy (D - CT 5) wore what looked like a white BB non-iron bd, an inoffensive blue tie, Ralph outlet chinos and a pair of puke-colored Yoot Boots that would look dumb on a club kid, never mind a two-term congressman. No jacket, probably had a windbreaker in the car.


----------



## Dragoon

Patrick06790 said:


> Yoot Boots


A google search yielded Sorrel pacs. Never heard the term. Is that what they were?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni shirt
DG pant
MD belt
Armani socks
BB balmorals
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Corbin for Jack Runnion 3/2 darted jacket
BB pink gingham
BB oxford cloth pants
Alden shell monks


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean Signature shirt (Click pic to enlarge)


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM cufflinks
Zegna pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Martegani loafers
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Wore this to church: BB herringbone sack, BB unlined tie, LE uni-stripe ocbd. Not seen are brit. tan khakis and AE Hanovers.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great look, Ph. I think I have the exact same jacket - great minds think alike :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Gucci shirt
Valentino tie
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5 said:


> Great look, Ph. I think I have the exact same jacket - great minds think alike :icon_smile_wink:


Can you tell me anything about yours? I would love to know how old mine is. The wool is of surpassing quality.

On a cool Monday evening: old Cricketeer gray herringbone jacket (minus shoulder pads I ripped out a while back), BB ocbd, Polo belt, khakis


----------



## Cardinals5

P Hudson said:


> Can you tell me anything about yours? I would love to know how old mine is. The wool is of surpassing quality.


It'll be a while since it's packed away and won't come out for at least another month or more.

Linett Ltd for The English Shop 3/2 charcoal glen plaid
Brown and Church tie
Hathaway fc shirt
AE pebble-grain MacNeils


----------



## AldenPyle

A lot of excellent looks, gentlemen. Keep'em flying.


----------



## Wisco

Trad day today... the cool weather in Wisconsin just puts me in the mood for tweed and OCBD shirts:smile:











 PRL hounds tooth plaid jacket, brown and dark blue check on tan ground
 Hilfiger white OCBD... don't laugh, it was on deep discount and the garish stuff is hidden under the jacket
 Hickey Freeman striped tie, navy / tan stripe on burgundy ground
 Solid blue brushed silk pocket square
 Silver tie bar from Kohl's











 My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster watch, recently back from service/cleaning, black Hirsch leather pilot's strap
 Navy LE twill slacks, cuffed
 Merona tan argyle socks with burgundy and dark green accents
 Ecco burgundy bluchers... feet hurt from weekend activities; needed my sports orthotics this morning; I'll have to investigate the orthotic friendly AE models for "tired feet" and "on your feet all day" days.

Have good one gents!


----------



## dchandler2




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> [*] My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster watch, recently back from service/cleaning, black Hirsch leather pilot's strap


Until you have completed a photo-essay of all your watches, could you include a close up with your descriptions??

So far so good!!


----------



## CMDC

Close up shot today

BB 3/2 sack blazer
JPress blue ocbd
JPress Irish poplin tie
LE khakis
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Oxxford shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Varvatos pant
MD belt
PS socks
Brioni balmorals
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Brio1

Cardinals5 said:


> Corbin for Jack Runnion 3/2 darted jacket
> BB pink gingham
> BB oxford cloth pants
> Alden shell monks


This looks quite sharp.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Thanks, Brio1



Trying to dress up a pair of reds today...success?



Southwick 2B darted
BB red/black tattersall
no-name reds
Alden black shell lhs


----------



## Orgetorix

Success? I'd say so. You look good.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Success? I'd say so. You look good.


Thanks. I wore the black shoes today because of our thread the other day and wanted to see how they'd look with the reds.


----------



## Jack1425

Cardinals5 said:


> Corbin for Jack Runnion 3/2 darted jacket
> BB pink gingham
> BB oxford cloth pants
> Alden shell monks


Cards... Very nice indeed! I swear Alden's shell monks are keeping me up at night... Love em..


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks. I wore the black shoes today because of our thread the other day and wanted to see how they'd look with the reds.


Look good!!

The white bucs go away but the reds stay!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gravati balmorals
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bermuda

Cardinals: for me I couldn't pull off the tattersall and houndstooth patterns together....just too much...too much for me


----------



## hookem12387

Bermuda said:


> Cardinals: for me I couldn't pull off the tattersall and houndstooth patterns together....just too much...too much for me


 It's an advanced class in pattern matching. Well carried off, I might add. I'm not there as of now, either!


----------



## Cardinals5

Bermuda said:


> Cardinals: for me I couldn't pull off the tattersall and houndstooth patterns together....just too much...too much for me


It was probably not the "best" choice, but I was actually attempting to match the tattersall checks to the windowpane in the jacket since the houndstooth (houndsteeth?) look more solid from a few feet away. Anyway, I definitely see what you mean in the close up picture.


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> It's an advanced class in pattern matching. Well carried off, I might add. I'm not there as of now, either!


Nah, I'm very conservative when it comes to pattern matching - check out some of the stuff Rob or Holdfast are trying to do on the Fashion Forum. Two patterns is usually enough for me and three is really pushing it, but those guys go for four patterns.


----------



## Cardinals5

Tropical wool forest green 3/2 sack suit by Sorento
BB blue uni-stripe ocbd
chambray bow by The Cordial Churchman
Trafalgar silk suspenders
Florsheim captoes


----------



## Dragoon

Anderson-Little jacket
LLB pants and shirt
Tiebar tie

The shoulders are a little lumpy aren't they?


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5;1144712
Trying to dress up a pair of reds today...success?
[
no-name reds
Alden black shell lhs[/QUOTE said:


> IMG]https://img256.imageshack.us/img256/4858/werfwe006.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Southwick 2B darted
> BB red/black tattersall
> I think the shirt/jacket combination is excellent in a British kind of way, but the reds don't go with that look.


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> Anderson-Little jacket
> LLB pants and shirt
> Tiebar tie
> 
> The shoulders are a little lumpy aren't they?
> 
> Maybe a little big in the shoulders, which causes the lumps.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Maybe a little big in the shoulders, which causes the lumps.


Even bad hangers can be the culprit.


----------



## hookem12387

WouldaShoulda said:


> Even bad hangers can be the culprit.


Target has some pretty decent wooden hangers (well, they looked decent) for a relative bargain, 25 for $14, if anyone needs them


----------



## red sweatpants

Not overly trad or exceptional, but just a taste of my perfect weekend of leisure upstate. The driving range is always stop #2 after catching up with the folks.










Old Navy thermal
J Crew trousers
Sperrys


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Romano balmorals
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## The Rambler

red sweatpants said:


> Not overly trad or exceptional, but just a taste of my perfect weekend of leisure upstate. The driving range is always stop #2 after catching up with the folks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Navy thermal
> J Crew trousers
> Sperrys


Nice driving range attire, but I worry you're not holding your follow through long enough :icon_smile:.


----------



## red sweatpants

I fear you're exactly correct, Rambler. This may also be why it will be some time before I post a picture of me on the back 9.


----------



## MidWestTrad

hookem12387 said:


> Target has some pretty decent wooden hangers (well, they looked decent) for a relative bargain, 25 for $14, if anyone needs them


They're labeled as suit hangers I believe, but definitely not. They work very well as shirt hangers though.


----------



## Jovan

Dragoon: I had the same problem when I reviewed one of their blazers for Nouveau Vintage. The problem goes away after going on a proper coat hanger for a while. Chuck away the cheap plastic one that comes with it.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 3/2 hopsack 3 patch
BB #1
Gitman Bros pinpoint bd
BB gray worsted
Alden snuff suede lhs

For all you historically-minded forumites, I thrifted this BB black label #1 today along with a Chipp and two Press ties (all 1950s-60s vintage, 2 1/4" wide - pics of the others later)


----------



## The Rambler

I love an unlined tie. Nice shoes!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> BB 3/2 hopsack 3 patch
> BB #1
> Gitman Bros pinpoint bd
> BB gray worsted
> Alden snuff suede lhs


I try to reserve my praise on this board so it will be meaningful (like the A's in my classes), but of course as a board newcomer it still doesn't deserve much merit.

That said, excellent rig, Cards. I've never been a fan of loafers, but those look outstanding. The coat, tie, and shirt (nice roll for a Gitman) are all top notch.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Fall Preview...



Mississippi Mud said:


> That said, excellent rig, Cards. I've never been a fan of loafers, but those look outstanding.


...and you'd never see a security guard wearing them!!


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> I love an unlined tie. Nice shoes!


Thanks, Rambler. The shoes probably weren't the best choice for this particular outfit, but they needed some scuffs.



Mississippi Mud said:


> That said, excellent rig, Cards. I've never been a fan of loafers, but those look outstanding. The coat, tie, and shirt (nice roll for a Gitman) are all top notch.


Thanks, Mud - it's much appreciated. I'd rather have an A in a class, but a nice compliment is like scoring well on a pop quiz.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Cord jacket already? I'm jealous - it'll be a good two months before I get to wear corduroy. Who's the maker of the owl emblematic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and you'd never see a security guard wearing them!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go stand by a door somewhere and see if anyone notices the shoes (not so subtle reference to a certain thread on the Fashion Forum)
Click to expand...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Wednesday: BB navy sack, white ocbd, Lindsay tartan tie, Bean khakis





Friday: Madras in anticipation of the end of this exceptionally long and cool winter: by RL Polo, Orvis khakis. I'll need to add a sweater today.

This shirt has a nice yellow through it that gets washed out in the pic.


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> BB 3/2 hopsack 3 patch
> BB #1
> Gitman Bros pinpoint bd
> BB gray worsted
> Alden snuff suede lhs
> 
> For all you historically-minded forumites, I thrifted this BB black label #1 today along with a Chipp and two Press ties (all 1950s-60s vintage, 2 1/4" wide - pics of the others later)


Excellent.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Cord jacket already? I'm jealous - it'll be a good two months before I get to wear corduroy. Who's the maker of the owl emblematic?


There was a 55 degree morning here in DC recently and I went nutty!!

The tie is a contemporary Lands End.


----------



## Cardinals5

https://img186.imageshack.us/i/klhkhj002.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img822.imageshack.us/i/klhkhj006.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us
https://img838.imageshack.us/i/klhkhj004.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BB tan cotton 3/2
Sero tan uni-stripe ocbd
Robert Talbott eagle emblematic
I forget tan wool surcingle belt
Bills M2 mushroom
Florsheim gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Wednesday: BB navy sack, white ocbd, Lindsay tartan tie, Bean khakis
> 
> Friday: Madras in anticipation of the end of this exceptionally long and cool winter: by RL Polo, Orvis khakis. I'll need to add a sweater today.
> 
> This shirt has a nice yellow through it that gets washed out in the pic.


You're dreaming of spring, while the rest of us are dreaming autumn: a brief cool snap in the mid-atlantc brought out the corduroys and sweaters:icon_smile_big:


----------



## chiamdream

Wow. This looks fantastic. I can't believe I could pull off such a great look with items in my closet with the simple addition of a pair of suede LHS.


----------



## The Rambler

^ it's also the trim slacks and tie:icon_smile:


----------



## andcounting

Cardinals5 said:


> https://img186.imageshack.us/i/klhkhj002.jpg/


Look at that tie standing strong! Man I love this look. If I was crazy enough to file pics for inspiration, I would file this one.


----------



## jhcam8

Dragoon said:


> Anderson-Little jacket
> LLB pants and shirt
> Tiebar tie
> 
> The shoulders are a little lumpy aren't they?


I have a hard time getting an unlumpy pic in the mirror, myself. Nice outfit!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gravati bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Wow. This looks fantastic. I can't believe I could pull off such a great look with items in my closet with the simple addition of a pair of suede LHS.


And get a job as a security guard. The shoes were standard issue :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Cardinals5

andcounting said:


> Look at that tie standing strong! Man I love this look. If I was crazy enough to file pics for inspiration, I would file this one.


Thanks, andcounting. It's half the tie (a nice, thick Robert Talbott) and half the tie bar.


----------



## chiamdream

Cocktail party...it's really not shetland weather but I'm going for it anyway.


----------



## closerlook

chiamdream said:


> Cocktail party...it's really not shetland weather but I'm going for it anyway.


chaim, can we get a closeup of your glasses?


----------



## chiamdream

Sure...they're Oliver Peoples Riley frames.


----------



## Coleman




----------



## Coleman

This really is perfection, Cards.


----------



## Cardinals5

Coleman said:


>


Great to see you back in action, Big C. This thread needs some pep. Like the new avatar - beards are good.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Welcome back, Coleman. Nice casual outfit.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Cardinals5 said:


> Great to see you back in action, Big C. This thread needs some pep. Like the new avatar - beards are good.


But are they trad?  Zing! Welcome back, Coleman.


----------



## Trip English

Coleman said:


>


The Nightman Cometh.


----------



## chacend

Coleman said:


>


Welcome back Coleman!


----------



## The Rambler

Coleman said:


>


Coleman, you're back! and you've still got style!


----------



## chacend

chacend said:


> Welcome back Coleman!


Of course I won't believe he is totally back until I see a pink OCBD. Please Don't tell me the Geek Squad finally got to you. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*College Football Doubleheader Day*

An interesting day but saddening day. Attended the University of Michigan - Univeristy of Massachusetts game earlier today. Congratulate the Minutemen on a spirited game in which the Wolverines finally prevailed 42-37. Game was marred by the unfortunate death of the beloved UMASS band director George Parks who suffered a fatal heart attack enroute to Ann Arbor from Amherst, Mass. Condolences to his family and friends on the death of a great man who was instrumental in the funding and construction of new band building in Amherst.

Requiescat in Pace, George Parks!

Now off to East Lansing Michigan to see my undergraduate alma mater - Dulac (aka Notre Dame) take on Michigan State tonight at 8:00 pm. This is only the second time in my life I have seen two of my three alma maters play each other on the same day. Last time was on September 17, 1988 with ND prevailing over MSU at East Lansing by about three touchdowns and the Wolverines losing to Miami in a heart breaker by a single point 31-30. \

Today's apparel- UofM versus UMASS

White Chemise Laccote fabrique en France
Ben Silver narrow wale maze corduroys (now at floodwater level) w/cuffs
Smathers and Branson Michigan Wolverines belt
Polo brown Telfords
BB FGolden Fleece 3B sack navy blazer
New Era fitted navy with maze Block M "Bo Schembechler" model circa early 1990s.

This evening's apparel - ND versus MSU
Same as above with following changes:
Vineyard Vines ND belt
Alden dark brown flex-welt horsebit loafers
My late father's actual Notre Dame baseball team hat - a very battered Lou Gerhig style cap

Like Professor Parks, my dad passed away unexpectedly of myocardial infarction in the autumn of my first year of business school at Michigan. Both were only 57 I still miss him and always will. I am so grateful for the generosity of my parents in providing me with an excellent education from prep school to Notre Dame and Michigan and finally my advanced degree at The Ohio State University. In spite of all the turmoil in the world, family and friends are what matter most.

If the grammar and syntax are awry in this note, its my fault and not the iPad's

Go Irish!


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## red sweatpants

BB white OCBD
J Crew trousers
Gant cord 2 button
Hanover longwings


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
pp socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

BB charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
BB forward point
Paul Stuart tie
AE PAs


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> BB charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
> BB forward point
> Paul Stuart tie
> AE PAs


Ready for the office, Wall Street, Philadelphia, and lunch at The Union League. Perfect in every detail.


----------



## Coleman

Thanks for the welcomes back, all.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Homerun on this one!! 



Cardinals5 said:


> BB charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
> BB forward point
> Paul Stuart tie
> AE PAs


----------



## chiamdream

Cardinal, the fit on that suit is just fantastic (as all of your recent fits have been).

Wasn't planning on posting today, but in light of Cards' recent plea, what the hell. I finally found a double-breasted blazer with a fit I like...an old Presstige that I got from eBay. Need to get the sleeves lengthened about an inch.


----------



## The Rambler

I like the look. Tieless/db/chinos not often seen (by me), but it's a winner.


----------



## The Rambler

brisk this morning.


----------



## Jovan

chiamdream: Awesome find. Just curious, how do those around you receive it? There was an older gent at the restaurant I worked at a couple years ago who wore a double breasted blazer and tennis/button down shirt whenever he came in for his cappucino. Not everything was absolutely perfect, but he carried it off so nonchalantly that it worked. However, some would say it's because of his _age_ that it worked.


----------



## The Rambler

Mac sometimes goes for db/polo (+hat).


----------



## Cardinals5

chiamdream said:


> Cardinal, the fit on that suit is just fantastic (as all of your recent fits have been).
> 
> Wasn't planning on posting today, but in light of Cards' recent plea, what the hell. I finally found a double-breasted blazer with a fit I like...an old Presstige that I got from eBay. Need to get the sleeves lengthened about an inch.


Good stuff (and thanks for posting it) - the db works great casually with chinos and an open collar (the 6x2 seems just right)


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> brisk this morning.


There we go - a bow worn with a ticket pocket - now we're cookin' with oil.


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks for the kind words, Rambler, and I love the suit. Any story behind it? I see ticket pockets in the wild less often that I see double-breasted blazers...



Jovan said:


> chiamdream: Awesome find. Just curious, how do those around you receive it? There was an older gent at the restaurant I worked at a couple years ago who wore a double breasted blazer and tennis/button down shirt whenever he came in for his cappucino. Not everything was absolutely perfect, but he carried it off so nonchalantly that it worked. However, some would say it's because of his _age_ that it worked.


No one's said anything yet, and honestly, I'm not sure I've got the _sprezz_ to wear it through the quad this afternoon...I think I really need to get this sleeve issue fixed. I've still got a ways to go until I feel confident wearing this thing. I passed along my first eBay'ed Press blazer because it felt just a bit too big everywhere, even though the measurements were pretty close to what I tend to like in my single-breasted jackets. This one's bordering on tight, but I think it works - a DB blazer with six gold buttons has plenty of presence as it is...it hardly needs extra material.


----------



## The Rambler

chiamdream said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Rambler, and I love the suit. Any story behind it? I see ticket pockets in the wild less often that I see double-breasted blazers...
> 
> Well yes, there is: I picked out that delightful brown Italian gab, and my highly opinionated tailor (of sainted memory) said "We don't want you to look like you've been dipped in sh*t, let me add a few details," and it came out with ticket pocket and four buttons on the sleeve. It was the last custom suit I bought, but if I had it to do over I'd have more of them: perfect for a cellphone.


----------



## The Rambler

as for sprezz: I think it only works with perfectly fitting garments - let down the sleeves and that outfit will be very sprezzy.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> brisk this morning.


Perfect...and here(^^) stands a gentleman who has it all together! Thanks for sharing the ensemble and the history behind it's acquisition.


----------



## chiamdream

Agreed. Extremely cool suit.


----------



## Saltydog

[/QUOTE]

I think it is a great look! What are the shirt, chinos and loafers?


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks! Wish the picture was more detailed. Shirt is the red uni-stripe BB OCBD, chinos are J.Crew classic fit, and shoes are the Ralph Lauren Turin beefrolls that are equivalent to the Alden Cape Cods.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*An Almost All-American Autumn Morning*

Partially cloudly Autumn morning in A2

1. Gitman blue pinpoint button down dress shirt made in USA
2. BB celery lighterweight cavalry twill tousers made in USA
3. Burgundy JZ Richards necktie with fishing flies motif made in USA
4. BB 3 button sack wool distric plaid sportcoat - green, wheat, burgundy, goldand taupe plaid (purchased new at 346 Madison Ave. NYNY in 1990. made in USA
5. Trafalgar burgundy strap with fox head buckle made in USA
6. Alden Flexwelt bit loafers in dark brown Made in USA
7. Polo burgundy pocket square with polo ponies motif made in Italy
8. Cartier gold tank watch with light brown alligator stap & deployment buckle watch made in France watchband made in USA
9. Gitman blue OCBB boxers made in USA


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> BB charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
> BB forward point
> Paul Stuart tie
> AE PAs


This answers my question on the shoe thread. I _thought those were PAs._ Great looking outfit Cardinals. Textbook! Is the BB forward point a to be ironed pinpoint or broadcloth. I don't think they've offered a broadcloth in a forward point must iron in a long time. Just wondering?


----------



## Wisco

Working day and I was feeling great this Monday morning.










BB 1818 Madison Saxxon wool herringbone suit, charcoal. I really like the fabric and will wait till they are on sale before getting another suit, in navy
MTM Hemrajani (mytailor.com) bengal stripe OC. Standard spread collar
TM Lewin striped tie
Generic silver tie clasp
Howard Yount wool/silk pocket square, light blue on dark blue paisley with light blue border
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra dress watch on stainless steel bracelet, white dial with gold arrow hands and indicators










Nothing too inspiring on bottom.

Viccel cotton socks, burgundy
AE Presidio shoes, burgundy... I probably should of worn black, but my AE Park Avenues need a good polishing and I didn't think about it in advance


----------



## cecil47

In response to Cards' post and in honor of Coleman's return:
The home computer has been down, but here's today

BB wash and wear poplin 3/2 sack
JAB OCBD
Escher tie
Hamilton manual wind on Central
Khakis
AE woodstocks

Also a couple shoe shots for the last gasp of summer...
Bass bucs with navy seersucker



and Cape Cod pennies with BB whales. That's all I got.


----------



## The Rambler

First outfit is super, Cecil. That tie works so well, and I usually don't like that kind of tie.

Do you like the Cape Cod pennies? They seem a little loose in the coin area :icon_smile_big:, but the leather looks very good.


----------



## but_ch

Wisco said:


> Working day and I was feeling great this Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The expression on your face doesn't look like "I was feeling great!"
> 
> Clothing- wise, well done!


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Ready for the office, Wall Street, Philadelphia, and lunch at The Union League. Perfect in every detail.


How about slogging my way through piles of paperwork?



LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Homerun on this one!!


Thanks!



chiamdream said:


> Cardinal, the fit on that suit is just fantastic (as all of your recent fits have been).
> 
> Wasn't planning on posting today, but in light of Cards' recent plea, what the hell. I finally found a double-breasted blazer with a fit I like...an old Presstige that I got from eBay. Need to get the sleeves lengthened about an inch.


Thanks. It only took about a year, and two tailors, and a lot of fooling around to finally get the fit on all my suits/sport coats honed in (mostly). Now watch, I'll gain some weight this winter and it'll all go to hell.

You outfit produced quite a bit of good discussion today and I think probably encouraged a couple of members (including myself) to consider the db for a casual look.



Saltydog said:


> This answers my question on the shoe thread. I _thought those were PAs._ Great looking outfit Cardinals. Textbook! Is the BB forward point a to be ironed pinpoint or broadcloth. I don't think they've offered a broadcloth in a forward point must iron in a long time. Just wondering?


Thanks, Salty. The shirt is a must iron broadcloth - an old made in usa number.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Gravati bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

kitonbrioni said:


> Brioni blazer
> NM pocket-square
> Borrelli shirt
> NM pant
> Fleming belt
> Zegna socks
> Gravati bluchers
> Boucheron Cologne
> Piaget watch


Just curious, since this _is_ the Trad Forum and I guess I don't understand. Do you ever wear OCBD shirts by Brooks Brothers, Mercer, Gitman Bros., J Press, Lands' End, LL Bean, or O'Connell's? Alden or Allen Edmond Shoes? Weejans or boat shoes? Khakis by Bills, Berle, PRL, Brooks Brothers, Orvis, LE or LLB? Argyle socks from, say, Target? Regimental or club ties? Navy sack blazers? Well, you get the idea.

Really, I'm absolutely not trying to be snarky or confrontational. After all you are an honors member with 000's of posts since 2004 and comparatively I'm a newbie. You certainly dress well for the Fashion Forum...just wondering why the Trad WAYWT posts everyday--not that you owe me an explanation. I'm sure others relatively new to the Trad are also asking, "What's the deal?" Just had to ask.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB 3/2 sack, BB OCBD, new Aldens


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> Just curious, since this _is_ the Trad Forum and I guess I don't understand. Do you ever wear OCBD shirts by Brooks Brothers, Mercer, Gitman Bros., J Press, Lands' End, LL Bean, or O'Connell's? Alden or Allen Edmond Shoes? Weejans or boat shoes? Khakis by Bills, Berle, PRL, Brooks Brothers, Orvis, LE or LLB? Argyle socks from, say, Target? Regimental or club ties? Navy sack blazers? Well, you get the idea.
> 
> Really, I'm absolutely not trying to be snarky or confrontational. After all you are an honors member with 000's of posts since 2004 and comparatively I'm a newbie. You certainly dress well for the Fashion Forum...just wondering why the Trad WAYWT posts everyday--not that you owe me an explanation. I'm sure others relatively new to the Trad are also asking, "What's the deal?" Just had to ask.


KB is a mystery wrapped in a riddle.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> KB is a mystery wrapped in a riddle.


What was the movie where they kept asking, "Who _is_ that guy"?


----------



## pseudonym

Saltydog said:


> What was the movie where they kept asking, "Who _is_ that guy"?


Oh! Oh! I know what you're talking about, but I can't for the life of me remember... They're shooting at him? Or something?

_Edit: A-HA! Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid. I knew I'd seen it recently._


----------



## P Hudson

J Press (shaggy herringbone) jacket, BB red uni-stripe bd, crested tie (recent bday gift), navy trousers, _The Ivy Look_ in hand (an enjoyable little book).

I'll need to put this outfit away soon: Spring is expected by the weekend.


----------



## Pentheos

Saltydog said:


> Just curious, since this _is_ the Trad Forum and I guess I don't understand. Do you ever wear OCBD shirts by Brooks Brothers, Mercer, Gitman Bros., J Press, Lands' End, LL Bean, or O'Connell's? Alden or Allen Edmond Shoes? Weejans or boat shoes? Khakis by Bills, Berle, PRL, Brooks Brothers, Orvis, LE or LLB? Argyle socks from, say, Target? Regimental or club ties? Navy sack blazers? Well, you get the idea.
> 
> Really, I'm absolutely not trying to be snarky or confrontational. After all you are an honors member with 000's of posts since 2004 and comparatively I'm a newbie. You certainly dress well for the Fashion Forum...just wondering why the Trad WAYWT posts everyday--not that you owe me an explanation. I'm sure others relatively new to the Trad are also asking, "What's the deal?" Just had to ask.


Oh look, it's the monthly "Why does KB post here?" comment.

KB is a mystery. KB is a legend. KB has Jedi-like risen above communication.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, KB is the proverbial "enigma, wrapped up in a mystery!"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra dress watch on stainless steel bracelet, white dial with gold arrow hands and indicators


AAAhhhhhhh!!

My favorite modern watch!!

Those are some bold stripes and whales!!


----------



## Cardinals5

ds23pallas said:


> BB 3/2 sack, BB OCBD, new Aldens


Very sharp - love the jacket.


----------



## Taken Aback

Pentheos said:


> Oh look, it's the monthly "Why does KB post here?" comment.
> 
> KB is a mystery. KB is a legend. KB has Jedi-like risen above communication.


Or possibly, a computer which has become self-aware and of fashion as well. Let's be thankful it doesn't want to play a game.


----------



## Wisco

I decided to mix it up today with a smile and standing up.:biggrin:

The pics are a little fuzzy, but remember they are snapped in the comfort of my office cubicle under blazing fluorescent lights by the camera built into my MacBook Pro.











 Overstock.com natural shoulder blue blazer. Loro Piana wool meets no-name Chinese tailor. It's a great "work horse" piece that cost $100 +$20 for some minor alterations. It's a wee bit snug in the upper arm, but I can live with that. I'd still like a 3/2 Brooks blazer... maybe when they go on sale.
 MTM Hemrajani navy check shirt, traditional spread collar. The lighting washes out the check... sorry about that.
 Sam Hober new striped grenadine tie, navy with dark red stripe. I love Hober ties and have to resist buying one of everything they sell!
 No-name faux sterling silver tie bar
 White pocket square with dark red border, sort of folded and stuffed.
Lands End brown leather belt
 Omega Railmaster watch on tan Sirtoli alligator strap. I'm working on a "watch photo essay" of my collection for AACC. Will post plenty of pics.











 Gray JC Penny cuffed wool blend worsted trousers. These are another "value work horse" piece in my closet.
 Gray with dark gray argyle wool socks
 Alden dark chocolate suede tassel loafers... slightly scuffed ala Luca Rubinacci:icon_smile_wink:
As you can see, I like to mix up cheap with value pieces as I continue to upgrade my wardrobe.

Have a good day Gents!


----------



## The Rambler

If I see one more guy wearing Alden suede loafers, I might have to buy a pair! Wisco, is the jacket a little big in the shoulders?


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> If I see one more guy wearing Alden suede loafers, I might have to buy a pair! Wisco, is the jacket a little big in the shoulders?


Rambler,

I won't even get started with how much I have come to love suede shoes.

Anyway, the jacket is a little off in several small places: The shoulders are a bit too big, the arm holes a bit too low and the sleeve head is a bit small. The "canvas" across the shoulders... and I'm being generous to call it that.. is also a bit sloppy. Again, for a $100 it will do until the BB 3/2 sack comes my way this winter.

Thanks for the feedback! I'm still learning, so keep it coming. I'm only 1 year into rebuilding my wardrobe after several year in Dockers and polo shirt business "casu-hell".:biggrin2:

Wisco


----------



## cecil47

The Rambler said:


> First outfit is super, Cecil. That tie works so well, and I usually don't like that kind of tie.
> 
> Do you like the Cape Cod pennies? They seem a little loose in the coin area :icon_smile_big:, but the leather looks very good.


Thanks Rambler, I too like the tie with the geometric pattern of the shirt. The CCs are great and comfy. They have a Vibram rubber sole for the wet.


----------



## cecil47

WouldaShoulda said:


> Those are some bold stripes and whales!!


Yes they are! Rare and endangered species not often seen in the desert southwest.


----------



## but_ch

Here goes:


----------



## Trip English

But_ch, great Timex. I really like it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

but_ch said:


> Here goes:


"Electric" How neat is that??


----------



## The Rambler

*A meeting with the VCs*


----------



## The Rambler

Yeah, great Timex: "Takes a licking and keeps on ticking." Beautiful signs of use on the case.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Indian Head Penny cufflinks
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mjo_1

^Somewhere a fashionable man is running around without pants


----------



## ds23pallas

It was cold enough for the Barbour today. Looks like it is in need of some more repair...


----------



## andcounting

mjo_1 said:


> ^Somewhere a fashionable man is running around without pants


Wait, can we please start having more fun with the KB posts. This was hilarious.


----------



## Saltydog

mjo_1 said:


> ^Somewhere a fashionable man is running around without pants


You can trail him by the scent of his Hermes cologne. Who _is that Guy?_


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Very sharp, Rambler. I like the width between those stripes - and a purple tie was a great choice with the charcoal suit. I'll have to find a purple tie for myself.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm a big fan of this collar, though I'm not sure I got the best picture. It's marked Brooks Brothers Original Polo Shirt, and the collar seems unlined or VERY lightly lined. I'll probably have to put it on the exchange soon, since the neck isn't close to fitting, but I really like the shirt.


----------



## pseudonym

First WAYWT photo... I was going to post this last night, but it was far too late. Poor lighting, cell phone camera, mirror pic, but hey, I'm placating Cards, right?










Lands' End blue OCBD
LL Bean Lambswool sweater I thrifted the day before
Invisible Timex
Web D-ring belt - Goodwill
Levi's 501 STF
I'd kicked the shoes off by then, but they were white canvas sneakers, brand unknown.


----------



## hookem12387

Do you like the LL Bean sweater? I was thinking about getting a few (new) when the $40 shetlands hit the website. Trying to work out fit


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I can't remember if it was here, or one of the other WAYWN threads KB post in, but someone said something to the effect of "One day I expect that woman in his shots to disappear, and KB to have a fancy new pair of exotic shoes." 

I do enjoy the insanity of the Q&A section of his blog.


----------



## P Hudson

This superb J Press jacket is as comfortable, soft and unpadded as can be. I guess it must be a linen/poly blend. I wish I could find another for when this one dies. The shirt is a gingham RL Polo, the square is a BB courtesy of Pentheos on the Exchange, and the trousers are Polo's tissue chino. A day of supreme comfort.


----------



## Cardinals5

Little Security Guard contest over at SF today so I'm representin' the trads

















BB unlined collar ocbd
Hardy Amies rep stripe
BB 3/2 sack blazer - 3 patch, two buttons on cuff
BB gray worsted pants
Alden black shell lhs


----------



## Patrick06790

^ You win.

Last warm weather for a while is a good excuse to trot out the dancing girl tie


----------



## Patrick06790

INterviewing local crackpot.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 navy sack poplin suit
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
Black gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

All good, men. ds, to preserve the look, I recommend a self-tailoring job; psuedonym, if I had your body, I'd go for a little small, too; Cards, again, perfect; Patrick, wonderful tie, love the color; PH, surely that jacket has many years left in it - I got a few madras ps from Pentheos, too, one for each blue blazer.


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> I'm a big fan of this collar, though I'm not sure I got the best picture. It's marked Brooks Brothers Original Polo Shirt, and the collar seems unlined or VERY lightly lined. I'll probably have to put it on the exchange soon, since the neck isn't close to fitting, but I really like the shirt.


Looks like one of the unlined jobs - great collar roll. This is the kind of pic I was hoping for from those who wear "casual" more often - still a great contribution.



pseudonym said:


> First WAYWT photo... I was going to post this last night, but it was far too late. Poor lighting, cell phone camera, mirror pic, but hey, I'm placating Cards, right?


pseudonym - good casual look. And, thanks for placating me.


Patrick06790 said:


> ^ You win.
> 
> Last warm weather for a while is a good excuse to trot out the dancing girl tie


Thanks, Patrick. Is that one of the Chipp ties (I think I see a naked hula girl there). Love the pic with the local crackpot - hard hitting stuff, no doubt.


----------



## chiamdream

pseudonym said:


>


Very sharp. Great color on that sweater...it's a classic.


----------



## Jovan

Great looks, guys. Why is he a crackpot, Patrick?


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Great looks, guys. Why is he a crackpot, Patrick?


I say "crackpot" with great respect and affection. See peaceandpoetree.info


----------



## Patrick06790

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Patrick. Is that one of the Chipp ties (I think I see a naked hula girl there). Love the pic with the local crackpot - hard hitting stuff, no doubt.


She's wearing a lei and a grass skirt.


----------



## Cardinals5

Patrick06790 said:


> She's wearing a lei and a grass skirt.


I meant the one showing her naked bum.


----------



## Coleman

Cardinals5 said:


>


You are really doing the blazer and gray trouser look justice lately!


----------



## Coleman




----------



## The Rambler

impeccable. plain bottom m3s?


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> She's wearing a lei and a grass skirt.


An ancient, local lady, who was the real-life model for the Hepburn part in _The Philadelphia Story, _liked to wear a t-shirt that said "I got lei'd in Hawaii."


----------



## Patrick06790

Cardinals5 said:


> I meant the one showing her naked bum.


Well spotted, Cardinal Fang !


----------



## chacend

Patrick06790 said:


> Well spotted, Cardinal Fang !


Is she the only one?


----------



## Cardinals5

chacend said:


> Is she the only one?


Yes, Chipp (I think by then Paul Winston had taken over the tie department) made a whole series of emblematics where one of the figures was different from the others. A Santa Claus emblematic that went for $150 on eBay last winter showed all santas with bags of presents over their shoulders, but one was bent over mooning the viewers.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Yes, Chipp (I think by then Paul Winston had taken over the tie department) made a whole series of emblematics where one of the figures was different from the others. A Santa Claus emblematic that went for $150 on eBay last winter showed all santas with bags of presents over their shoulders, but one was bent over mooning the viewers.


When I went to Winston Tailors last year, I bought a number of NOS emblematics from Paul Winston. I told him how much his mooning Santa went for, and he was really surprised. You can buy that tie from him for far less!


----------



## The Rambler

the things one learns on this forum....you should publish a sumptuously illustrated book, Cards.


----------



## anteaks

Sir Cingle said:


> When I went to Winston Tailors last year, I bought a number of NOS emblematics from Paul Winston. I told him how much his mooning Santa went for, and he was really surprised. You can buy that tie from him for far less!


I'm partial to the "screw ewe" tie myself.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
Kleinberg belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Coleman

The Rambler said:


> impeccable. plain bottom m3s?


Thanks, TR.

They're not M3s. J. Crew Essential Chinos - Classic Fit

They're kind of the opposite of M3s in the slim chino category. More tapered in the leg but more room up top. They've also got on-seam pockets.


----------



## Sir Cingle

anteaks said:


> I'm partial to the "screw ewe" tie myself.


Anteaks: That is a fantastic tie. I didn't see any in stock when I went to see Paul Winston. Had I seen it, I would have bought it in a heartbeat.


----------



## 3button Max

old check check shirt from LL bean , khakis from Lands end -before any non iron!
vintage Bass bluchers -US made..


----------



## ds23pallas

I had the opportunity to meet and have a chat with Mr. Claudio del Vecchio today. He proved to be a pleasant, soft-spoken gentleman happy to spend some time with a long-time Brooks customer. He seemed pleased with my rig:





BB blue uni-stripe
handed down from dad Eaton tie and pocket square
BB blazer acquired in 1985 upon my release from boarding school
Polo Prospect chinos
BB shell loafers


----------



## Jovan

Coleman: I hope your avatar doesn't indicate you've been sporting permanent five o'clock shadow and you've gotten a crew cut!

ds23pallas: I think we own the same blazer.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

A fall blend. 

I'm searching for a larger tattersall.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ds23pallas said:


> BB blazer acquired in 1985 upon my release from boarding school


I like the patch pocket blazer you and Cards have modeled recently.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> A fall blend.
> 
> I'm searching for a larger tattersall.


outstanding colors, Woulda, now all you need is some actual fallish weather. Who makes that jacket with the breast flap, RL?


----------



## Wisco

Feeling a bit "nailed" today as the week is dragging to a conclusion, so out comes the nailhead suit. I cut the top of my head off in the photo, oops.











 BB 1818 Madison SB gray / white nail head suit
 Pink Mercer OC straight collar
 PRL random shield pattern on navy ground tie
 Green silk pocket square with a purple/burgundy/dark green tattersal pattern and lilac edging.... kind of daring for me. What say you?
 No-name silver tie bar
 Omega Railmaster watch on tan Sirtoli alligator strap











 Trouser with full break.... maybe not so hip, but I'm just fine with it.
AE #8 color shell cordovan MacNeil gunboats
 Gray cotton argyle socks with navy and green plaid


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> outstanding colors, Woulda, now all you need is some actual fallish weather. Who makes that jacket with the breast flap, RL?


Thanks.

It's from BB I got from clearence last Winter.

It was sold as an outergarment in s/m/l/xl/xxl sizes only. Seems like the XL is a 46L so it worked out.

I actually wore that Tuesday with morning temps in the 50s!!

I can't wait!!


----------



## Trip English

I like the look Wisco. I was just thinking this morning how, for all the eccentricities I've adopted into my wardrobe, I can't seem to manage a colored ps*. I always end up with a white TV fold.

_*I've considered it, certainly. _


----------



## hsc89

This is my first attempt to post in this thread and please forgive the absence of a pic, but I thought I would start trying to participate in the hope that I might: 1) get some of the great feedback and suggestions I often see from those members who I know have a much, much better sense of color/pattern matching than I, and 2) keep track of what I have been wearing as I have a tendency to end up with the same combinations more than a couple times a week!

Today I'm just catching up on paperwork in the office and don't anticipate having to meet with clients so not much imagination this morning. I do have a couple of ties and an odd sport coat handy just in case, however.

BB OCBD - white
Bill's poplin M2's - olive
Leather Man surcingle - red/blue
Alan Payne Bucks (or is it Bucs?) - "dirty" (same ones sold by O'Connells but purchased locally)
cheap navy socks
Rolex Explorer I
Art-Craft rimways


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> I like the look Wisco. I was just thinking this morning how, for all the eccentricities I've adopted into my wardrobe, I can't seem to manage a colored ps*. I always end up with a white TV fold.
> 
> _*I've considered it, certainly. _


Trip,

Thanks for the feedback. I've always followed your posts and pics and have a great deal of admiration for your trad style.

One thing you might consider is starting out with white pocket squares with a colored boarder. I have a few in navy, dark green, burgundy, lilac and peach that can be worn with a large range of suits and a white ground shirt. It's an easy to way to add a wee bit of visual interest to a quiet outfit without shouting "look at me" if you went all silk paisley in your pocket.

Wisco


----------



## Trip English

Wisco, that's an excellent idea. I'm not sure I'll ever go for something too aggressive, but I like that idea a lot.


----------



## chiamdream

Wisco said:


> Trip,
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I've always followed your posts and pics and have a great deal of admiration for your trad style.
> 
> One thing you might consider is starting out with white pocket squares with a colored boarder. I have a few in navy, dark green, burgundy, lilac and peach that can be worn with a large range of suits and a white ground shirt. It's an easy to way to add a wee bit of visual interest to a quiet outfit without shouting "look at me" if you went all silk paisley in your pocket.
> 
> Wisco


FYI, the Nordstrom Rack near me has a nice set of Nordstrom linen hankies with different colored borders at a very reasonable price - three for $9 or so.


----------



## C. Sharp

Story here https://www.chipp2.com/blog/?tag=funny-neck-ties



Cardinals5 said:


> Yes, Chipp (I think by then Paul Winston had taken over the tie department) made a whole series of emblematics where one of the figures was different from the others. A Santa Claus emblematic that went for $150 on eBay last winter showed all santas with bags of presents over their shoulders, but one was bent over mooning the viewers.


They will do mail order if anyone is interested call Paul +1 (212) 687-0850 p.


Sir Cingle said:


> When I went to Winston Tailors last year, I bought a number of NOS emblematics from Paul Winston. I told him how much his mooning Santa went for, and he was really surprised. You can buy that tie from him for far less!


Ebay seller still has theses



Patrick06790 said:


> Well spotted, Cardinal Fang !


I have never seen this design, nice. Thank You



anteaks said:


> I'm partial to the "screw ewe" tie myself.


----------



## Trip English

chiamdream said:


> FYI, the Nordstrom Rack near me has a nice set of Nordstrom linen hankies with different colored borders at a very reasonable price - three for $9 or so.


Thanks for the FYI. I'll check it out.


----------



## Trip English

Another hot day. Hopefully one of the last for a while.

Closeup of the specs: SEE Eyewear
Shirt: Lands End 
Bow Tie: Brooks Brothers
Blazer: O'Connell's
Pants: J.Crew
Pennies: Johnston & Murphy Ski Moc




























And from a few days ago dressed for a day in the workshop...


----------



## PeterW

Trip English said:


> Another hot day. Hopefully one of the last for a while.
> 
> Closeup of the specs: SEE Eyewear
> Shirt: Lands End
> Bow Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Pants: J.Crew
> Pennies: Johnston & Murphy Ski Moc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 on the turn ups, which I am beginning to prefer to cuffs on casual pants.


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding from top to bottom, trip, and the whole greater than the sum of the parts.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks Rambler. 

And Peter, I think that turn-ups on casual pants is almost more appropriate if the pants were bought for casual purposes. Nothings better than a frayed cuff from some old "dress" khakis, though.


----------



## Sir Cingle

In my second installment for WAYWT, I present this lousy picture:



J. Press unconstructed jacket
J. Press candy-stripe pinpoint button-down
J. Press airplane emblematic
Perry Ellis watch with grosgrain strap
Lands' End khakis (not shown)
Allen Edmonds cap toes (not shown)


----------



## The Rambler

Looking good, Sir C, further posts encouraged. Nice shoulder on the jacket. I've wondered what "unconstructed" means? No shoulder pads? No canvas?


----------



## hobscrk777

Cardinals5 said:


> Little Security Guard contest over at SF today so I'm representin' the trads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB unlined collar ocbd
> Hardy Amies rep stripe
> BB 3/2 sack blazer - 3 patch, two buttons on cuff
> BB gray worsted pants
> Alden black shell lhs


This got my vote in the StyleForum WAYWT Wednesday contest. Something about this is absolutely phenomenal.

Edit: I like the picture you posted with sockless suede loafers better, though. Care to share the maker of the suede loafers?


----------



## P Hudson

Very old BB brown sack, BB blue unistripe ocbd, knit tie, khakis.



Fraying old Polo University Club jacket: summer weight tweed with fantastic shoulders but too much waist suppression. BB square from Pentheos at the exchange, BB blue striped ocbd (narrow blue and white stripes: I forget what they are called--much narrower than unistripe). Love this shirt, also from the Exchange; very soft cotton. Navy linen trousers by RL Polo; dirty bucks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
NM pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
RLPL chukka
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Rambler. I hope to be able to add a few photos to WAYWT, though I do so with trepidation. I think by "unconstructed" they really mean minimally constructed: very little padding and interfacing. In the case of the Press number I'm wearing, it has a very small amount of shoulder padding. But it still looks very natural, which I like. The jacket has two buttons with darts, but it also has three non-flap patch pockets.


----------



## The Rambler

looks great - fear not the dart


----------



## ds23pallas

Yellow BB OCBD
Lightweight tweed by "Truxton"
Polo Prospect chinos
Bass dirty bucks


----------



## Cardinals5

hobscrk777 said:


> This got my vote in the StyleForum WAYWT Wednesday contest. Something about this is absolutely phenomenal.
> 
> Edit: I like the picture you posted with sockless suede loafers better, though. Care to share the maker of the suede loafers?


Thanks for the vote, but it looks like I'll probably lose out to mjHession who physically resembles an actual security guard. Too bad, I was going to make the contest (the winner chooses the next contest) a double dip: bow tie and black shoes. Anyway, the snuff suede loafers were Aldens.


----------



## Jovan

BB GF "Makers" navy sack blazer
LE blue PPBD
LE light khaki "Legacy Chino" in Tailored Fit
navy d-ring belt
Florsheim (vintage) burgundy pennies -- These got compliments from my manager today, who was wearing... shall we say... lesser footwear. :icon_smile_big:
Wigwam 625 sock


----------



## Cardinals5

Sorry for the cruddy full-length pic - I was a bit rushed today
Steins 3/2 sack
Briar cotton tie
Troy Shirtmakers Guild pinpoint
Coach belt
PRL trousers
AE Brantleys


----------



## Dragoon

LLB Chambray shirt
Double L chinos 
J.Crew argyles
Ravello chukkas


----------



## Sir Cingle

Dig that tie, Cards. Very nice.


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> LLB Chambray shirt
> Double L chinos
> J.Crew argyles
> Ravello chukkas


Those ravello chukkas are beyond praise, Dragoon. I'm also a big fan of the Bean's chambray: I've got 3 of them, the plain-collar metal button version, under $30, which I wear for everything from fishing to under an old tweed jacket.


----------



## chiamdream

Cards - another home run. Jacket, shirt, and tie work perfectly together.


----------



## Wisco

One of the big trends in Wisconsin, and perhaps in your neck of the woods as well, is to eat local. My family "subscribes" to a family farm share (a CSA or community supported agriculture farm) and enjoys the bounty of local fruits and vegetables all summer long.

Today I managed to put on a "wear local" ensemble on a very casual Friday at work. By local I mean "local clothing": From Lands End, home base about 30 miles west of Madison in Dodgeville, WI and from Context, a Madison WI hipster clothing/selvedge jeans shop.... not my usual cup of tea, but the boots caught my eye.











 Lands End BD chambray shirt. Washed and worn enough to achieve the softness only chambray can achieve
 Modern cal. 1861 Omega Speedmaster watch on GasGas Bones nylon NASA strap
2 day black and gray stubble on my chin:tongue2:











 Lands End Canvas vintage khakis
 Alden for Context Roy Boot. Burgundy Horween Cromexcel leather, Barrie last, Plantation crepe sole with leather toe tip.


----------



## The Rambler

Wonderful outfit, top to bottom. Far removed from dockers and golf shirt office casual. I belong to a CSA: it's been great this year for people who like kale and okra:biggrin2:.

One observation: those trim cut pants look very well on you, while your dress pants always look a little voluminous to me. You might consider having your dress pants tapered.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Wonderful outfit, top to bottom. Far removed from dockers and golf shirt office casual. I belong to a CSA: it's been great this year for people who like kale and okra:biggrin2:.
> 
> One observation: those trim cut pants look very well on you, while your dress pants always look a little voluminous to me. You might consider having your dress pants tapered.


Thanks Rambler.... we too are loving the Kale right now. I have always been afraid of more closely cut trouser as I am pretty big guy with a large butt and upper/mid thighs from years of football, then soccer and more recently bicycling. I favor pleated pants to account for this, but your point is well-taken. As I gain confidence in my eye, I'll look to slightly taper. It's a journey....

Wisco


----------



## The Rambler

Yeah, I'm talkin from the knee down.


----------



## hsc89

Really trying hard not to work today 

Lacoste - white
Bill's M2 poplin shorts - khaki
Leather Man d-ring - chocolate lab print on khaki
BB cordo penny loafers - #8
Moscot "Lemtosh"
Rolex Sub (no date) on "Real Bond" NATO


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> I belong to a CSA: it's been great this year for people who like kale and okra:biggrin2:.


OUCH!!

We just stop by the farm wagon on the way to the boat for corn and tomatoes.

Before CSA's and Organic, there was just the Amish.

Guess I've always just been lucky enough to live close buy and not give it a second thought.

This is one nice combo!! vvvv


----------



## Dragoon

Wisco said:


> One of the big trends in Wisconsin, and perhaps in your neck of the woods as well, is to eat local. My family "subscribes" to a family farm share (a CSA or community supported agriculture farm) and enjoys the bounty of local fruits and vegetables all summer long.


I greatly enjoy my vegetable garden. I will have to get my wife to photograph me in my gardening attire (I can already hear the collective AAAC gasp) in front of the garden.


----------



## Coleman

Everybody looks great the past couple days. Keep it up, fellas!


----------



## Trip English

Coleman, I like how your avatar is slowly regenerating from butch to debonair.


----------



## Coleman

I've come in from the cold.

The beard could go.

A clean-cut heretic . . . some days.


----------



## Trip English

Nothing of interest today. Just keeping up the habit. I had thought about adding a blazer, but the humidity nearly made me rethink shirt sleeves.










Shirt: Lands End
Bow Tie: Ralph Lauren
Pants: BB Clark - British Khaki
Shoes: Sperry Topsider (not shown)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brion blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLPL pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gravati chukka
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

kitonbrioni said:


> Brion blazer
> NM pocket-square
> Kiton shirt
> RLPL pant
> NM belt
> Pantherella socks
> Gravati chukka
> Burberry cologne
> Piaget watch


If anyone has watched the TV series "Lost," KitonBrioni's WAYWT posts remind me of the distress signal that Rousseau had been broadcasting from the island. I imagine after civilization crumbles there will be some investigation where they find these posts still popping up from out of the ether and with great drama exclaim, "He's been wearing Kiton shirts for... SIXTEEN YEARS"


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> If anyone has watched the TV series "Lost," KitonBrioni's WAYWT posts remind me of the distress signal that Rousseau had been broadcasting from the island. I imagine after civilization crumbles there will be some investigation where they find these posts still popping up from out of the ether and with great drama exclaim, "He's been wearing Kiton shirts for... SIXTEEN YEARS"


It's secret code to the visitors among us from the planet Kiton. They are called the Brions. He's sending a message for them to start using the Trad Forum to reveal themselves to one another. They recognize each other by the fact they always dress in black...all black. They wear sunglasses that give them x-ray vision and carry weapons disguised as walking canes. They all bear a striking resemblance to a Bond villian. Once they start posting, they will take over, first the Trad Forum...then...the world! WAIT...IT MAY BE TOO LATE!!!! ARRRRHHHHH!


----------



## upr_crust

Not to be overly rude, but, as interesting as Kitonbrioni's blog posts are (note that I did not say "to my tastes", I said "interesting"), his style of attire is hardly something that would interest the readers of this particular thread (certainly not as an example to emulate). As much as I understand "carpet bombing", I do believe that there is such a thing as "niche marketing" as well . . .


----------



## brozek

Wisco said:


> One of the big trends in Wisconsin, and perhaps in your neck of the woods as well, is to eat local. My family "subscribes" to a family farm share (a CSA or community supported agriculture farm) and enjoys the bounty of local fruits and vegetables all summer long.
> 
> Today I managed to put on a "wear local" ensemble on a very casual Friday at work. By local I mean "local clothing": From Lands End, home base about 30 miles west of Madison in Dodgeville, WI and from Context, a Madison WI hipster clothing/selvedge jeans shop.... not my usual cup of tea, but the boots caught my eye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End BD chambray shirt. Washed and worn enough to achieve the softness only chambray can achieve
> Modern cal. 1861 Omega Speedmaster watch on GasGas Bones nylon NASA strap
> 2 day black and gray stubble on my chin:tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Canvas vintage khakis
> Alden for Context Roy Boot. Burgundy Horween Cromexcel leather, Barrie last, Plantation crepe sole with leather toe tip.


Love, love the boots - and love Context. I went to grad school at Madison and was one of their first customers - believe it or not, but I "walked" in the first couple shows they held at the Majestic Theater. I haven't bought as much since I moved away, but I try to keep in touch with Ryan and Sam by e-mail.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> If anyone has watched the TV series "Lost," KitonBrioni's WAYWT posts remind me of the distress signal that Rousseau had been broadcasting from the island. I imagine after civilization crumbles there will be some investigation where they find these posts still popping up from out of the ether and with great drama exclaim, "He's been wearing Kiton shirts for... SIXTEEN YEARS"


Heavy sigh! Alas, there is no such interesting mystery here...almost wish that there was. Kitonbrioni utilizes the same posting style on several clothing forums...with the same signature element, a link to his blog. If you wanna see the outfit, you have to link to his blogeek. As boring as it seems he is merely soliciting viewership for his blog(?)!


----------



## Orgetorix

Disappointment is clicking on the WAYW thread and realizing KitonBrioni has been the only new person to post.


----------



## hookem12387

Orgetorix said:


> Disappointment is clicking on the WAYW thread and realizing KitonBrioni has been the only new person to post.


I've done it so many times. So many, many...


----------



## The Rambler

Summer returns with a vengeance. With my college roomate from 45 years ago.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Looking very sharp, Rambler. As always, I dig the hat. The madras shirt is nice too.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Sir C. The madras is an old BB I got from Tony Lumpkin on the exchange.


----------



## Saltydog

Saltydog said:


> It's secret code to the visitors among us from the planet Kiton. They are called the Brions. He's sending a message for them to start using the Trad Forum to reveal themselves to one another. They recognize each other by the fact they always dress in black...all black. They wear sunglasses that give them x-ray vision and carry weapons disguised as walking canes. They all bear a striking resemblance to a Bond villian. Once they start posting, they will take over, first the Trad Forum...then...the world! WAIT...IT MAY BE TOO LATE!!!! ARRRRHHHHH!


Look...I'm not crazy! There was a guy on this forum that looked and was was dressed _just like that_ last night when I wrote this. I must be on to something, because then he disappeared! He's now over on the Fashion Forum where they don't know!:crazy:


----------



## hookem12387

Saltydog said:


> Look...I'm not crazy! There was a guy on this forum that looked and was was dressed _just like that_ last night when I wrote this. I must be on to something, because then he disappeared! He's now over on the Fashion Forum where they don't know!:crazy:


you're not crazy. i saw it too


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
Kiton shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Michael cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

^ THERE HE IS AGAIN!

Maybe we can leave a thick shiny necktie over a deadfall and trap him.


----------



## Wisco

No pic today, rather a KB-style post :biggrin:

Air Force Blue Swobo Merino Wool "Sunday Bobby" wool polo shirt
Duluth Trading Firehose cloth pants, tan
Orvis dark brown suede belt
Johnston and Murphy dark brown suede chukka boots, crepe sole
Tommy Hilfiger outlet mall tan cotton sock
Omega 145.022 Speedmaster watch
Mennen Speedstick 24/7 deodorant
Coast bar soap


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> No pic today, rather a KB-style post :biggrin:
> 
> Air Force Blue Swobo Merino Wool "Sunday Bobby" wool polo shirt
> Duluth Trading Firehose cloth pants, tan
> Orvis dark brown suede belt
> Johnston and Murphy dark brown suede chukka boots, crepe sole
> Tommy Hilfiger outlet mall tan cotton sock
> Omega 145.022 Speedmaster watch
> Mennen Speedstick 24/7 deodorant
> Coast bar soap


:icon_smile_big:I love it Wisco! Soap and deodorant...hilarious! But--no cologne or shaving lotion. How about...Old Spice! Shaved with Gillette Blue Blades.


----------



## chiamdream

Wisco said:


> Mennen Speedstick 24/7 deodorant
> Coast bar soap


Pretty darn Trad.


----------



## jfkemd

here is a meager contribution to keep this thread going, not that it needs any help...

505 Levi's
Eddie Bauer Argyle socks
Quoddy mocassins
Vintage Omega Seamaster with a J.Press strap


----------



## Wisco

jfkemd said:


> here is a meager contribution to keep this thread going, not that it needs any help...


Beautiful watch and crossgrain strap!


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> :icon_smile_big:I love it Wisco! Soap and deodorant...hilarious! But--no cologne or shaving lotion. How about...Old Spice! Shaved with Gillette Blue Blades.


Going scruff today so no shave. If I had, I would have added:

Proraso shaving cream
Edwin Jagger best badger brush
Hot water
Merkur Model 38 HD safety razor
Feather blade
Proraso aftershave lotion

Cologne might be Creed Aventus, Creed Green Irish Tweed, Aqua de Parma Colonia.... depending on my mood


----------



## Trip English

jfkemd said:


> here is a meager contribution to keep this thread going, not that it needs any help...
> 
> Vintage Omega Seamaster with a J.Press strap


I've been pining for a vintage Seamaster for some time. Nice to see one crop up here. Good contribution overall.


----------



## Trip English

Before you ask... Yes. Those are someone's legs under the stall. Such are the hazards of photographing oneself in the men's room to post on the internet for other men to see. I haven't been able to use my store as an Olan Mills since I hired another guy. Don't want him asking too many questions. Maybe I'll set up a little tableaux in my house.




























Blazer: O'Connell's 
Shirt: Land's End Paintbrush
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Belt: Ralph Lauren
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: Ralph Lauren


----------



## Saltydog

Blazer: O'Connell's 
Shirt: Land's End Paintbrush
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Belt: Ralph Lauren
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: Ralph Lauren[/QUOTE]

Great outfit Trip. I noticed (one your last post I believe) that you were wearing BB Advantage Clarks. I love their fit and they are my go-to khakis. You also seem to wear the J. Crew Classic Fit quite often. I've never tried them. How do they compare to the Clarks in terms of fit (I know the Clarks are non-iron...but I like them). I would like to try the Classic Fit, but wonder about the rise. I got quite a few years--and pounds--on you and the lower rise pants just don't work for me...not that I need Bills M1s either. I don't like chinos that are too baggy in the seat or legs--thus the Clarks. So I would like your opinion to help me decide if I should order the Classics.


----------



## Dragoon

We went to a play at a nearby university (my alma mater) and a nice Thai dinner. Both were excellent.

Southwick jacket, llbean shirt and pants. Alden #8 longwings not pictured. A little to much cuff showing. I'm struggling with sleeve lengths lately.


----------



## Trip English

I like the jacket, Dragoon. It looks like the shirt sleeves are a little long, but the jacket sleeves seem just right. Also like the PS for a little color.


----------



## P Hudson

Press sack, BB square, Australian ocbd multistripe. Bean khakis and AE saddles.


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> Great outfit Trip. I noticed (one your last post I believe) that you were wearing BB Advantage Clarks. I love their fit and they are my go-to khakis. You also seem to wear the J. Crew Classic Fit quite often. I've never tried them. How do they compare to the Clarks in terms of fit (I know the Clarks are non-iron...but I like them). I would like to try the Classic Fit, but wonder about the rise. I got quite a few years--and pounds--on you and the lower rise pants just don't work for me...not that I need Bills M1s either. I don't like chinos that are too baggy in the seat or legs--thus the Clarks. So I would like your opinion to help me decide if I should order the Classics.


Thanks. I think I'd skip the J.Crew. There was a time when I really liked them, but I think both me and the pants have changed. The fabric seems considerably thinner and stiffer (and dryer if that makes any sense at all), and I've been moving toward a fuller cut. I'm stalking some M2s on eBay so the the J.Crews' days are numbered.

The Clarks seem to be my go-to cut as well. They're the perfect slim/full leg, the perfect rise, and even the non-iron element doesn't bother me. I think I'm more sensitive to it in shirts.

Tomorrow I'll be heading into the metropolis for a Gentleman's Constitutional (the name I've given to the sort of "Trad Crawl" that starts at the Barbour store & J.Crew on 79th and Madison and winds down past F.M. Allen, the Rhinelander Mansion, J.Press, Brooks Brothers, and winds up at Gray's Papaya by way of the Hell's Kitchen Flea Market) and I'll be investigating the Clark fit in seasonal colors which, I believe, do not have the non-iron spice rub on them. I'll report my findings.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, I'll miss the in-store photos. It always looked like quite the shop (home a/v? Furniture? Those were my 2 guesses)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Scrolling through the last few pages/days, some really great entries...

Card's security guard look, Trip's workwear thing (do we have another trad woodworker here?), Wisco's localvore look, and evidently jfkemd's amazing digicam skills are not limited to the thrift thread (those quoddy's look great).

Dumb question, but do you guys use tripods?


For what it's worth, I think J.Crew's classic fit is a great cut, it's just that the construction disappoints, the fabric feels flimsy and they don't age all that well (and khaki's are a garment that should get better with age.


----------



## Trip English

I'm alone some days and I'll set up the camera then. Your AV guess is correct. It's a Bang & Olufsen.


----------



## Trip English

The shots from my store are on a gorilla pod thing. Patrick suggested it a while back and it's perfect. It weighs nothing and can grab onto things.

(And yes, some of my spare time is devoted to ruining perfectly good wood)


----------



## Wisco

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Scrolling through the last few pages/days, some really great entries...
> 
> Card's security guard look, Trip's workwear thing (do we have another trad woodworker here?), Wisco's localvore look, and evidently jfkemd's amazing digicam skills are not limited to the thrift thread (those quoddy's look great).
> 
> Dumb question, but do you guys use tripods?


Mr. Browne,

Thanks for the kind words. All of my pics are from the webcam/iPhotoBooth on my MacBook Pro and are taken in my beige office cubicle. 

Given the photographic skills of some around here, I may have to consider using an actual camera or my phone. My new Droid 2 phone has a camera... perhaps I'll try the "mirror mirror on the wall" style shot?


----------



## hookem12387

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> For what it's worth, I think J.Crew's classic fit is a great cut, it's just that the construction disappoints, the fabric feels flimsy and they don't age all that well (and khaki's are a garment that should get better with age.


I agree. I buy them anyway because I love the cut, but if someone wants to make the classic cut in a decent material, they would instantly have a customer.

And since I haven't posted in awhile, here's a holdover webcam pictures of the first rugby of fall (though it's still 95 degrees, 95% humidity). Sorry it's both awful quality, and creepy. I have a few to post when I get back to Austin.

BB rugby shirt
J crew Classic fit chinos - khaki
Old weejun tassels 








- The good part of this photo: the coffee shop. It's my favorite. The coffee isn't amazing, but I study there better than anywhere and the folks that run it are fantastic.


----------



## svb

lifestyle shot



Ray Ban
LL Bean Signature
LL Bean
Lands End
Keds (no vis)


----------



## hookem12387

^Which is the signature item? If it's the blue crewneck sweatshirt then how do you like it?


----------



## svb

hookem12387 said:


> ^Which is the signature item? If it's the blue crewneck sweatshirt then how do you like it?


No, it's the madras shirt being worn underneath the LL Bean (mainline) grey shetland.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry raincoat
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
1943 steel penny cufflinks
Brioni belt
PS socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

A great day for a Sunday drive. Bills, Sperrys, BB and a Cable Car Clothiers Shetland sweater.


----------



## hookem12387

svb said:


> No, it's the madras shirt being worn underneath the LL Bean (mainline) grey shetland.


Wow, I batted .000 there. Good look, by the way.


----------



## svb

ds23pallas said:


> A great day for a Sunday drive. Bills, Sperrys, BB and a Cable Car Clothiers Shetland sweater.


I think your lifestyle shot just beat mine.

Great car!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

ds23: Fantastic. And fantastic car, of course.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great pics, guys, especially the lifestyle shots. Thanks for pepping up the thread.


----------



## The Rambler

svb: try to look a little more relaxed. ds: that guy is blocking the view. :biggrin2:
great looks guys.


----------



## ds23pallas

svb, Sir Cingle, Cardinals5 and Rambler - thank you for the compliments. Credit for the car goes to my father. He bought it new while he was in university - I still have the original paperwork from June 30, 1960. Several years later I came home as a newborn in it! Dad kept a lot over the years - so now I have a substantial portion of his 60's and 70's vintage wardrobe and the car of course!


----------



## jfkemd

nice!!



ds23pallas said:


> A great day for a Sunday drive. Bills, Sperrys, BB and a Cable Car Clothiers Shetland sweater.


----------



## Bartolo

Trip English said:


> Before you ask... Yes. Those are someone's legs under the stall. Such are the hazards of photographing oneself in the men's room to post on the internet for other men to see. I haven't been able to use my store as an Olan Mills since I hired another guy. Don't want him asking too many questions.


The only place to go when you hit rock bottom is up.


----------



## svb

The Rambler said:


> svb: try to look a little more relaxed. ds: that guy is blocking the view. :biggrin2:
> great looks guys.


I see what you did there. :biggrin:


----------



## Cardinals5

DARTS!
Oxxford airforce blue with pinstripe 2B suit
PRL shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB navy otc
J&M Aristocrafts
Burberry trench - the heat finally broke yesterday and it's been raining since.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Summer returns with a vengeance. With my college roomate from 45 years ago.


You look great.

If you really care for your friend, you will prepare an intervention for him!!


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> DARTS!
> Oxxford airforce blue with pinstripe 2B suit
> PRL shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> BB navy otc
> J&M Aristocrafts
> Burberry trench - the heat finally broke yesterday and it's been raining since.


Elegant. Fear not the dart: no more shaped looking than your sacks, anyway, and what's so bad about a little extra fine tailoring. The wonderful color shows up best in the shoe shot.


----------



## The Rambler

If you really care for your friend, you will prepare an intervention for him!! [/QUOTE]

Thanks, Woulda. I keep him around to make me look respectable. Poor fellow wore a suit to his work (lawyer) every day for 35 years, and managed to make it look more like a t shirt and cargo shorts than you could possibly believe.


----------



## Wisco

A Monday morning of no particular feeling up or down. I've decided to try a theme this week: Blue and brown.











 Dark gray herringbone BB SB suit
 Mercer Bond St. Blue poplin shirt, straight collar
 Robert Talbott "Best of Class Tie", brown with white spots.... the pic is bit crazy. Not sure what happened, but the tie has a bit of a sheen to it and it probably picked up the overhead fluorescent lights.
 Light blue with mid-blue/tan/green paisley and mid-blue border pocket square

The jacket shoulder is a wee bit small on me, but it'll do for now.











 Charcoal socks with tan, dark red and dark orange spots
 AE Strands, dark brown


----------



## hsc89

A _little_ more appropriate office attire for today than on Friday as I have an administrative hearing this afternoon:

BB no-iron bold (bengal?) stripe - blue (I'm behind on my ironing)
BB gabs - tan
BB calf tassels - burgundy
Torino calf belt - burgundy
cheap navy socks
Rolex GMT II
Art Craft rimways

BB 3/2 sack blazer - navy hopsack (about 20 years old and still looks pretty good)
Tie - haven't decided yet


----------



## Sir Cingle

Another day, another lousy picture:



J. Press 3/2 navy blazer
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
Eddie Jacobs emblematic
Leatherman navy surcingle (not visible)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
LL Bean mocs (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cingle said:


> Another day, another lousy picture:
> 
> J. Press 3/2 navy blazer
> Lands' End pinpoint button-down
> Eddie Jacobs emblematic
> Leatherman navy surcingle (not visible)
> Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
> LL Bean mocs (ditto)


Blucher mocs? With those, and your namesake belt,a nice, classic look.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thank you, Rambler. As anyone with eyes can see, my tie is not an emblematic! *Mea culpa*! I meant repp.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> A Monday morning of no particular feeling up or down. I've decided to try a theme this week: Blue and brown.
> 
> Man, those colors do not show up. How do you feel about brown shoes with a blue suit?


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Wisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Monday morning of no particular feeling up or down. I've decided to try a theme this week: Blue and brown.
> 
> Man, those colors do not show up. How do you feel about brown shoes with a blue suit?
> 
> 
> 
> Rambler,
> 
> I'll try to take a pic in better light to allow everyone to see the colors. To answer your question, I think dark brown calf or suede as well as "cordovan" go perfectly well with a navy blue suit. The only suit color that demands a black shoe is a black suit.
Click to expand...


----------



## Saltydog

Gitman Bros. Blue collar roll w/o tie (Business Casual)









Leather Man Mallard belt

This is my first post!!! Wearing LE Legacy Chinos and AE Strands. Sorry for the small size, still learning. Just click on picture for larger view. Footwear under WFAYW


----------



## Orgetorix

It's finally starting to feel like fall in the Bluegrass State.


















Thrifted military-style jacket
LE pinpoint BD
BB Clarks chinos
Target socks
Polo cognac shell shoes


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^^^^
Great look Orgetorix...every piece works together for an overall super impression. I love the British tan Clarks...my most worn trousers.

Is the LE shirt a Hyde Park?

Unbelieveable Shells. Where do you guys find Polo shoes...esp. shells?

Great find on the jacket.

I've _got _to get to Target for those socks!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani raincoat
Zegna shirt
HM jeans
TB belt
Brioni socks
Timberland boots
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Taken Aback

Saltydog said:


> View attachment 1708
> 
> 
> Leather Man Mallard belt


Is that nantucket red web? I have that backed on kelly green myself.


----------



## Saltydog

Taken Aback said:


> Is that nantucket red web? I have that backed on kelly green myself.


Actually it is navy (ribbon on leather)...but I would love to find one in both kelly green _and_ nantucket red.


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> ^^^^^^^
> Great look Orgetorix...every piece works together for an overall super impression. I love the British tan Clarks...my most worn trousers.
> 
> Is the LE shirt a Hyde Park?
> 
> Unbelieveable Shells. Where do you guys find Polo shoes...esp. shells?
> 
> Great find on the jacket.
> 
> I've _got _to get to Target for those socks!


Thanks. The shirt is not a Hyde Park; in fact, I realized I erred and it's not an OCBD at all. Just a regular pinpoint button down.

The shoes were an Ebay find. They were not marked as shell, so I took a gamble...which paid off. Sometimes my gambles do, sometimes they don't.


----------



## Taken Aback

Saltydog said:


> Actually it is navy (ribbon on leather)...but I would love to find one in both kelly green _and_ nantucket red.


Oh, I know the ribbon color. I meant the backing. I didn't recognize the leather at that resolution, and thought it cotton web in one of their variety of colors (You can get any of their ribbons on kelly green cotton web or nylon with D-rings or surcingle-style leather tabs like your leather one). I have an image in my photo gallery here of the mallard/kelly (d-rings) I ordered.

Your leather-backed one was a daily deal recently too with signal flags ($10 off). I just noticed there's some decent surcingles there today.


----------



## P Hudson

Tan cord jacket, Polo madras, Polo navy trousers, burgundy wings: feels like summer!


----------



## Wisco

Tried something new today with the "bathroom mirror shot" with my phone. Pardon the dopey look on my face.:redface:











 Dark brown and light blue plaid on tan ground jacket
 Blue chambray MTM shirt (MyTailor.com)
 Sam Hober dark brown grenadine tie
 Light blue pocket square with light tan and green spots
 R*lex ND Sub, Z-Series

Now camera phone shooting down at my feet in my cubicle











 Lands End gray Year Rounder worsted wool trousers
 Alfred Sargent mid-tan medallion cap toe shoes. Starting to work on burnishing the toes with a darker polish.
 Gray socks


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit
JPress blue ocbd
JPress foulard tie
Gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC: beautiful Hilton, great shoulder. Wisco: love that brown grenadine,I had one once, but it didn't survive my pipe-smoking days.


----------



## Saltydog

Taken Aback said:


> Oh, I know the ribbon color. I meant the backing. I didn't recognize the leather at that resolution, and thought it cotton web in one of their variety of colors (You can get any of their ribbons on kelly green cotton web or nylon with D-rings or surcingle-style leather tabs like your leather one). I have an image in my photo gallery here of the mallard/kelly (d-rings) I ordered.
> 
> Your leather-backed one was a daily deal recently too with signal flags ($10 off). I just noticed there's some decent surcingles there today.


Oh...OK. I was a bit confused about the question. Great looking belts btw. I would like to have a belt like mine with a green or red ribbon and the leather backing. This is the first cloth on leather belt I've had and I like the firmness of the leather compared to a cloth only belt.


----------



## Taken Aback

There are a few to choose from here:

They also have a rather nice embossed leather over web version. It's kind of a reverse of what you have:

_<-Special on the schooner design._


----------



## hsc89

In court today:

BB 3/2 sack suit - grey (old "Brooksease" separates)
BB tattersall bd - red/navy/black
BB repp stripe tie - burgundy/navy
AE belt - black
BB cordo tassels - black
one black sock
one navy sock


----------



## Cardinals5

hsc89 said:


> one black sock
> one navy sock


For good luck?


----------



## hsc89

Cardinals5 said:


> For good luck?


Truth be told . . . no Actually, it went okay today - maybe I need to mis-match more often!


----------



## YoungClayB

hey guys...Sorry that its been a while, but I have had my hands full with my 2 week old son. I picked up my red m3s from the alterations place yesterday and thought that I would give them a test drive around town today...so far so good.  They are lots of fun to wear; I hope they dont look rediculous. LOL

As you can see, I decided to just get them hemmed with a 1.5 inch fold...no cuffs. I am very happy with the length; hopefully they wont get too much shorter with laundering...I washed and dried them twice before getting them cut. 

I am VERY happy with the fit of the m3 vintage twills. They sit perfectly at my waist and are extremely comfortable. I REALLY want a pair of these in khaki, but I just dont think that I can cough up $145 for a pair of chinos...hopefully Sierra Trading Post will get some in eventually.


----------



## Pentheos

I didn't think M3s sat at the waist...they don't appear to on you...aren't they low-rise? LOL


----------



## YoungClayB

Pentheos said:


> I didn't think M3s sat at the waist...they don't appear to on you...aren't they low-rise? LOL


Touché. LOL. I guess I just mean that I like the way they fit. They are about an inche below my natural waist.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Swiss cufflinks
Brioni pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget gold watch


----------



## P Hudson

YoungClayB, looks good. I really like those shoes.

Up close: J Press (shaggy tweed), LE original unistripe, Polo Philip Pant, Sekonda on Central









The big picture:








Click on pix for larger version.


----------



## hookem12387

The day started cool and wonderful here, ended warm, scary and sad:








J Press OCBD (yellow)
Navy J Crew 5 pocket cords


----------



## red sweatpants

Scary indeed, Hookem. Glad you're well.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yes, a scary and sad day in Austin indeed, Hookem. But that's a very nice Press OCBD with pocket flap.


----------



## hookem12387

Thank you and thank you, to both of you. One thing I always hate about my pictures, my belt. Does anyone have a suggestion for a good casual belt?


----------



## Trip English

I like the as a casual option with outfits like the one pictured.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, Trip. Just what I was looking for!


----------



## Jovan

Today:
BB white PPBD
J. Crew "dill" coloured chinos
brown Top-Siders
insults from Halloween Mega Store owner


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Today:
> BB white PPBD
> J. Crew "dill" coloured chinos
> brown Top-Siders
> insults from Halloween Mega Store owner


PICS OR IT DIDN"T HA+PPENS.


----------



## Cardinals5

GB Tweeds olive gabardine 3/2 sack suit
BB ecru ppbd
BB tie
PRL leather suspenders
Alden shell monks


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful gab suit (never heard of GB tweeds), goes well with the monks. You are hitting it out of the park with your suits lately, Cards.


----------



## Wisco

A full on "baggier is better" trad day today with that amazing Mercer OCBD roll











 Blue Mercer OCBD
 LE red/navy/gold rep tie
 No-name SB blue blazer... a thrift find that might be an orphan jacket. I really should get the buttons swapped out.
 White cotton pocket square with burgundy edge











 Bills M1P khakis... a little slouchy around the shoe tops today; sorry about that.
 Alden shell cordo PTB, cigar colored
 Navy socks with red and tan spots










1963 Bulova Astronaut watch on original metal bracelet.... humming along with it's tuning fork.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice outfit!!

Thanks for including the watch without asking this time!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

As always, I apologize for the lousy photo:



J. Press yellow sweater vest
J. Press hippo emblematic tie (navy with yellow hippos)
J. Press navy/white gingham shirt
Timex watch on Smart Turnout strap
Leatherman navy/yellow surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
Rugby argyles (ditto)
Sperry tassel loafers


----------



## hsc89

Feel like I'm wearing a uniform of sorts today:

BB OCBD - blue
Bill's M2's - khaki
AE belt - chili
Alden cordo LHS - ravello
navy socks
Shuron Ronstrong
Rolex GMT II

Probably should have worn some gabs to dress it up a bit or maybe a patterned shirt for more interest. All that appears to be missing today is a company logo on my shirt and a cell/blackberry hanging from my belt.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Apparel of The Author*

Been sequestered in my office since 5:30 am this morning editing the current chapter of my forthcoming book. Tedious but gratifying work. Effective communication is a challenging task that one can never perfect.

Doing a bit of slumming today given the tasks at thank. Will spruce myself up in an hour or two for an important workshop on education reform this evening and late dinner at Cafe Felix with spouse and friends.

The Author's Attire

Barbarian 4" navy and gold collared rugby shirt 
Bill's M1 khaki khakis no break with 1.75" cuffs
J.Press navy and yellow surcingle belt
BB circa late Reagan Administration Golden Fleece 3 button patch pocketed doeskin blazer - a classic gem that is beginning to show it's experience
Cartier tank with dark brown alligator band and deployment buckle.
AA light tortoise frames with "blind as a bat" lenses
Battered pair of US made brown Bass Weejuns from my undergrad years
Ancient - mean from the 1981-1982 New Era navy turned to pale blue wool 5950 "Bo Schembechler" model sporting my employer's initial that has faded from maize to a faint yellow.

The Professor's Attire:
Ben Silver gray and yellow 3 button sack patch pocketed herringbone sportcoat
J. Press or BB white OCBD
Yellow paisley pocket square from Robert Talbott
Pale Yellow Wool Challis Four-in-Hand necktie with Fox Mask motif from a tony clothing store in Middleburg, VA
J.Press Dark Grey Flannels - no break with 1.75" cuffs
Same battered pair of brown Weejuns


----------



## Trip English

Staying the course...


----------



## Orgetorix

Is it your assistant's day off, or did you just decide you don't care what he thinks?


----------



## The Rambler

nice roll!


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> Is it your assistant's day off, or did you just decide you don't care what he thinks?


He's actually on a two week vacation so I'm planning some prodigious WAYWT reporting.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> nice roll!


Thanks. The shirt's actually the old cheap LE OCBDs that used to be available for $14.95 regularly. The rolls were hit or miss.


----------



## Trip English

Sir Cingle said:


> As always, I apologize for the lousy photo:
> 
> J. Press yellow sweater vest
> J. Press hippo emblematic tie (navy with yellow hippos)
> J. Press navy/white gingham shirt
> Timex watch on Smart Turnout strap
> Leatherman navy/yellow surcingle (not shown)
> Lands' End khakis (ditto)
> Rugby argyles (ditto)
> Sperry tassel loafers


Nice. Really really nice. There's a lot of "sweater vest" in the Trad Zeitgeist right now and I'm gettin' the itch.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
Gucci pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Prada penny loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## P Hudson

Great pix all around. This thread is returning to its former glory!

I wore this to a somewhat formal occasion last night. It passes for very dressy around here. BB navy sack suit, white RL Polo ppbd, AE captoes, old neat tie.









Wore this to work today: no lectures, cool temps.

Bean sweater, BB blue on white ocbd, Polo brown cords, Redwing Gentleman Traveller.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> Nice. Really really nice. There's a lot of "sweater vest" in the Trad Zeitgeist right now and I'm gettin' the itch.


Thanks, Trip! As always, you are wearing a nice ensemble yourself.


----------



## ds23pallas

Green blazer, BB blue uni stripe, fraying Bills and BB shell cordovan loafers


----------



## Sir Cingle

ds23: I dig the green sack! Fantastic. I've got to get my green sack out of the closet...


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas said:


> Green blazer, BB blue uni stripe, fraying Bills and BB shell cordovan loafers


M2s or M3s? I'm about to grab my first pair of Bill's and I'm getting an idea of fits since no stores seem to stock the M3.


----------



## red sweatpants

ds23pallas said:


> Green blazer, BB blue uni stripe, fraying Bills and BB shell cordovan loafers


This is excellent. I love the look of the green and am also curious about the Bill's.


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Green blazer, BB blue uni stripe, fraying Bills and BB shell cordovan loafers


That is one well put together set of duds. What is the green blazer and from where? It looks great. I really like that shade of green.


----------



## ds23pallas

Thanks, guys.



Sir Cingle said:


> ds23: I dig the green sack! Fantastic. I've got to get my green sack out of the closet...


I think the green blazer is a great alternative to blue



Trip English said:


> M2s or M3s? I'm about to grab my first pair of Bill's and I'm getting an idea of fits since no stores seem to stock the M3.





red sweatpants said:


> This is excellent. I love the look of the green and am also curious about the Bill's.


Trip and red - the Bills are the M2. I have several pair, and one pair of M1 (I prefer the M2, mostly because I find the leg opening a little much on the M1). I once tried on a pair of M3's when they were available up here. I preferred the M2 for rise and on seam pocket. The M3 was priced at CDN $145 which was also a turn off. I like the Polo Prospect as an alternative to the M3.



Saltydog said:


> That is one well put together set of duds. What is the green blazer and from where? It looks great. I really like that shade of green.


Thanks Saltydog. The jacket is a vintage Nottingham from 1969 (still has a tag indicating the date).


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> PICS OR IT DIDN"T HA+PPENS.


 I wish I _could_ show you what the self-righteous ingrate was wearing.

The music was really loud at the place. Everyone in the store was complaining and tried asking a sales associate to turn it down to no avail. Finally, I went over to the CD/radio deck and turned down the ear-shattering Lady Gaga. In comes this kid not much older than me (if at all) wearing an Ed Hardy t-shirt, flat cap, and fashionably pre-distressed jeans demanding if I was the one who turned down his radio. I replied, "Yes, sorry, it was just REALLY loud in here." He then launches in a long diatribe full of rhetorical questions like, "Did you invest half a million dollars into this place? Do you own this store?" and claims that he could turn it up until my ears bled if he wanted. He then asks me, "Do I go into YOUR place and touch YOUR stuff? Do I tell you that you shouldn't dress that way in a place like this, that your pants are too short?"

I simply turned tail and walked out of the store with my girlfriend. We weren't the only ones either.

With his attitude, a two-item try on restriction per visit per day, and inflated prices, he has a sure recipe for success. There used to be a much better place in that same location that sold costumes, makeup, magic supplies, had a far better selection and knowledgeable employees. I think he's banking on the location alone without having anything that made the other place good. (The only reason it closed down was because neither of the owner's daughters wanted to take over when he retired.)

Now, I'll grant you that I probably shouldn't have touched his radio. But given how defensive he was, I'm probably not the only one to complain about the volume or touch the dial on his cheap CD deck in the middle of the floor. The place has received some pretty nasty press around here too. My friend informed me that I could actually take legal action against the guy for various reasons. It's not worth it, especially since his place will probably self-destruct within a year.

Rant over.


----------



## MikeDT

P Hudson said:


> Wore this to work today: no lectures, cool temps.
> 
> Bean sweater, BB blue on white ocbd, Polo brown cords, Redwing Gentleman Traveller.


No lectures, but a question. The buttons are on the right hand (ladies) side of that cardi, or the photo is mirror image?


----------



## M. Morgan

9/29:
Press blue uni stripe OCBD with flap pocket;
Southwick 3/2 glen plaid tweed, thrifted from Dad's Closet;
Barbour Beaufort, recently and unevenly rewaxed (I need to take the hair dryer to it);
Brooks 346 chinos, flat front;
Press blue and yellow striped socks;
Wallabees.


----------



## TDI GUY

*M2 Fit*



Trip English said:


> M2s or M3s? I'm about to grab my first pair of Bill's and I'm getting an idea of fits since no stores seem to stock the M3.


Trip: If you are a fan of the BB Clark fit, you may find the Bills M2 a bit too "stovepipey" in the leg. As I recall there is little to no taper from the knee down. FWIW.

They look great on ds23pallas, though.


----------



## CMDC

ds23pallas said:


> Green blazer, BB blue uni stripe, fraying Bills and BB shell cordovan loafers


Really nice. A green sack is my white whale now. Thrifting I'll sometimes come across a really bright one, but never a sack. Two strikes. I've got a Polo Univesity Club 2B darted that's ok but merely a placeholder until something better comes along. I agree that its a really versatile color.


----------



## M. Morgan

Not much different from yesterday:

Blue Press uni stripe OCBD, flap pocket; 
Brooks 346 flat fronts;
Gray Southwick 3/2 sack tweed;
LL bean duck boots;
Barbour Beaufort to top it off. 

An almost-too-rural get-up for my day in the city in law school classrooms.


----------



## Trip English

TDI GUY said:


> Trip: If you are a fan of the BB Clark fit, you may find the Bills M2 a bit too "stovepipey" in the leg. As I recall there is little to no taper from the knee down. FWIW.
> 
> They look great on ds23pallas, though.


It's funny you should mention that. I feel like (and maybe it's my recent ascension to Super Member) the Clarks are a bit trim. I find, as I mature, that I require a little more room to be myself. I've even purged my closet of darted jackets and will begin a Tweedy Don-esque bazaar on the exchange at some point next week with slimmer items at even slimmer prices!


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas said:


> Green blazer, BB blue uni stripe, fraying Bills and BB shell cordovan loafers


I generally don't go back to the well like this, but this outfit really has it all. I was initially focused on my own curiosity about the Bill's, but that is not just any ordinary green sack. Most of the green sacks I've seen look like Master's blazers with gold buttons and a shade of green that I would find difficult to integrate into the lineup, but that sport coat seems to have a real depth in the coloring that sets off the simple elements of the outfit perfectly. And on top of all that I think the shot of the BB unlined LHS have pushed me over the edge. I was really trying to hold off on crazy spending, but dammit my country needs me.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I can't touch ds23's green blazer, but I was inspired by it:



Bottle green 3/2 Southwick for Arthur Adler sack with two patch pockets (thanks, Tweedy!)
J. Press NOS blue end-on-end button-down shirt with flap pocket 
Lands' End navy knit tie
J. Pess tie bar
Brooks Brothers khakis (not shown)
J. Crew argyles (ditto)
Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


----------



## Trip English

Not bad Sir Cingle. Not bad at all.

For today:
Sport Coat: Thrift Store Find "Hopkins Hall" (probably referring to Johns Hopkins as the label reads "Baltimore"
Shirt: BB Slim OCBD
Bow: BB
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: Sperry


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Trip. But I'm nowhere near your sartorial mastery today. Fantastic jacket and bow!


----------



## The Rambler

DS, TE, SirC, PH: excellent looks, all. TE, nicely tied, great color for that jacket; DS, fabulous mossy color, love the patch pockets; SirC, nice green, nice welt seams; PH, casual elegance.


----------



## CMDC

Sir Cingle said:


> I can't touch ds23's green blazer, but I was inspired by it:
> 
> Bottle green 3/2 Southwick for Arthur Adler sack with two patch pockets (thanks, Tweedy!)
> J. Press NOS blue end-on-end button-down shirt with flap pocket
> Lands' End navy knit tie
> J. Pess tie bar
> Brooks Brothers khakis (not shown)
> J. Crew argyles (ditto)
> Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


THAT is what I'm looking for. Very nice. Arthur Adler was a DC store--I've found a few of their things. If you'd ever like to help it return to its natural home, please let me know.:icon_smile:


----------



## hsc89

Another casual day - mostly running errands:

BB mini-check bd - light blue
Bill's M2 vintage twill - british khaki
Filson roller-buckle belt - brown
tan socks
Alden Indy's (stock 405's)
AA 406 - crystal
Rolex tt sub

The shirt is actually one of the few no-irons from Brooks I actually like to wear, probably because it has been washed so many times that the "finish" seems to have worn off and it is now incredibly soft but still presentable.


----------



## CMDC

Trip English said:


> Not bad Sir Cingle. Not bad at all.
> 
> For today:
> Sport Coat: Thrift Store Find "Hopkins Hall" (probably referring to Johns Hopkins as the label reads "Baltimore"
> Shirt: BB Slim OCBD
> Bow: BB
> Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
> Shoes: Sperry


I like the jacket a lot. I also like the jacket with the ustripe. I usually get really nervous matching "two fancies." This is really done well especially because my attempt would have been a blue ustripe, if not the safe solid ocbd pick. Matched with the tie, three fancies and no plain!!! Well played.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, CMDC. I've been admiring your outfits for some time, so that's one heck of a compliment! Yes, the Arthur Adler stuff is nice. It's too bad the place closed down. Apparently George W. Bush shopped there on occasion. I have a few Arthur Adler ties from Ebay, but only one jacket.

As always, thanks, Rambler!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

My first post to the thread? I can't remember.

RL Brown Herringbone Tweed, thrifted
Mercer Ecru OCBD
Levis
RL Brown Suede Chelseas, other board
Vintage Cole Haan belt, made in USA
Timex

One of my most comfortable rigs.


----------



## Trip English

Sounds very comfortable. Apparently too cozy to grab a camera, though!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip English said:


> Sounds very comfortable. Apparently too cozy to grab a camera, though!


It's a process. I'm just not there yet.


----------



## Trip English

Mississippi Mud said:


> It's a process. I'm just not there yet.


You're among friends. We'll wait.


----------



## Trip English

*Most Expensive Lunch Break Ever.*

When I said that ds23pallas had pushed me over the edge, I wasn't kidding.








My first pair of shells.








Looking out toward a brighter tomorrow.


----------



## The Rambler

As Uncle Mac says, when he sees something new he particularly likes, wear in good health.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Fantastic, Trip. Enjoy!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Regular Autumn Battle Dress*

Nice feeling to break out some Trad attire for my favorite season of the year! All attire today is USA made with the exception of socks (UK), eyewear (UK) and watch (Switzerland)

White BB OCBD with red block monogram on lower left breast at fifth button.

Robert Talbott four-in-hand necktie - black silk with Canada Geese motif.

Grey lighterweight cavalry twills (Corbin?) bought from O'Connell's ages ago
.
Burgundy strap with ancient Trfalgar fox mask buckle - my favorite!

Ancient but meticulously cared for burgundy US made Weejun pennies circa 1977

Black, wheat, grey and beige plaid Linnett 3 button sack lambswool sportcoat from Hunt Club Clothiers of Cincinnati, Ohio - one of my favorite jackets and favorable traditional mens stores.

Grey Byford socks

Rolex Oyster Perpetual Date with Presidential Bracelet

Yellow AA 406s for indoord. BL Wayfarers with The Cloister Croakies for outdoors.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> My first pair of shells.


Have you developed an uncontrollable urge to eat oats yet??

Has this begun to look good to you??


----------



## ds23pallas

Lightweight tweed sack, BB yellow OCBD, dad's old knit tie, Bean grey flannels, Alden LHS in Whiskey shell (sorry that shot is a bit blurry)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Mercury Dime cufflinks
AQ pant
Kleinberg belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jack1425

I have to agree with Trip, Ds23pallas(s) Green sack is certainly the business!! And today's offering is no slouch either.. Well done! Trip, congrats on the BB Shells!! The only thing keeping me from a sympathy buy tomorrow is the idea of having to choose between new shoes or my good lady.. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Today!

vintage "Gentry Penney's" dark green/red/yellow madras plaid 3B sack sport coat (Try saying that five times fast.)
LE white OCBD
RLP navy silk knit tie
LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chino (light khaki)
cream Gold Toe socks
Florshem burgundy pennies
Gordon's London Dry Gin, Martini & Rossi Extra Dry Vermouth, and three Spanish olives

Sorry, still no pictures. Use the power of imagination until I can get a proper camera.


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Lightweight tweed sack, BB yellow OCBD, dad's old knit tie, Bean grey flannels, Alden LHS in Whiskey shell (sorry that shot is a bit blurry)


Man, you are hitting it _out of the park_ with your posts. I think that yellow BB ocbd looks wonderful with the jacket. I wore the same shirt today. I don't think yellow gets enough respect or understanding...at least the Brooks Brothers particular shading. The tie pulls everything together perfectly. Keep up the good work.


----------



## cecil47

Back at work after a National industry conference and a gruelling vacation in Sonoma





BB poplin sack
LE Hyde Park OCBD
LE tie
Hamilton Vantage on Central
Khakis
Targyles ;o)
AE Codys

As an aside, gave a presentation at the conference, during which I got a text from a woman in the audience "Those are some good socks!" They were my navy & yellow Targyles.


----------



## Sir Cingle

ds23pallas said:


> Lightweight tweed sack, BB yellow OCBD, dad's old knit tie, Bean grey flannels, Alden LHS in Whiskey shell (sorry that shot is a bit blurry)


This is absolutely fantastic, DS. The tweed sack is just great. Do you have any idea who made it?


----------



## Saltydog

cecil47 said:


> Back at work after a National industry conference and a gruelling vacation in Sonoma
> 
> BB poplin sack
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> LE tie
> Hamilton Vantage on Central
> Khakis
> Targyles ;o)
> AE Codys
> 
> As an aside, gave a presentation at the conference, during which I got a text from a woman in the audience "Those are some good socks!" They were my navy & yellow Targyles.


Great combo! I have a LE tie that looks like that one. One of my favorites. Did you get it several years ago when they offered a collection of unusually good quality regimental stripes that were a tad wider than their standard 3 1/2"? If so, those were some of the best ties I've ever bought and quite a bargain. Just curious.


----------



## ds23pallas

Saltydog said:


> Man, you are hitting it _out of the park_ with your posts. I think that yellow BB ocbd looks wonderful with the jacket. I wore the same shirt today. I don't think yellow gets enough respect or understanding...at least the Brooks Brothers particular shading. The tie pulls everything together perfectly. Keep up the good work.


Saltydog, you are very kind to say. I too, like the BB yellow very much. Subtle, yet something different from the usual colours.



Sir Cingle said:


> This is absolutely fantastic, DS. The tweed sack is just great. Do you have any idea who made it?


Thank you very much, Sir Cingle. The tag reads: "Truxton Quality Clothes". There is no padding in the shoulder or chest area, at least that I can detect.


----------



## brownie

I echo Saltydog's sentiments of ds23pallas' postings! Seemingly, ds23pallas makes a home-run with any clothing coordination. Brownie


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While I echo the accolades accorded by others to ds23pallas's posting in general and his latest in particular, I would recommend removal of the glasses case or PDA from the right, inside pocket of the jacket. With the jacket buttoned, it is showing through, pretty noticeably! Otherwise, d23pallas, you are looking good.


----------



## Cardinals5

Looking great, everyone.

No time for full-length pics today. I present the sloppy bow look - Churchillesque.


----------



## Wisco

Another casual Friday at the office. It's a little cool out with our first frost of the season expected tonight










LE khaki cotton 3/2 blazer
RL tan and burgundy plaid BD
Gray layering t-shirt

Gray ground with navy/dark orange dots silk pocket square



















Trusty Omega Speedmaster watch

Jeans
Alden Ravello SC chukka boots.... damn I love the way these fit and look!
Tan cotton socks


----------



## The Rambler

now that's office casual :thumbs-up:


----------



## Trip English

cecil47 said:


> Back at work after a National industry conference and a gruelling vacation in Sonoma
> 
> BB poplin sack
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> LE tie
> Hamilton Vantage on Central
> Khakis
> Targyles ;o)
> AE Codys
> 
> As an aside, gave a presentation at the conference, during which I got a text from a woman in the audience "Those are some good socks!" They were my navy & yellow Targyles.


Classic look. Love the tie.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> now that's office casual :thumbs-up:


The CEO and CFO are out today, so this mouse is going pretty casual today. :tongue2:

However, the CEO usually leaves his Brioni suits at home most Fridays for jeans, an expensive italian sports shirt and Ferragamo bit loafers.... it's just how he rolls.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Wisco and Cecil: Very nice stuff, gentlemen. Looking sharp.


----------



## The Rambler

Chilly at last. 20 y.o. suit, 25 y.o. chukkas.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler: Yes, yes, yes! I dig it. The sweater is especially fantastic.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Kiton shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
RLP socks
Kiton loafers
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

Rambler, it seems you and I had the same idea for this long-awaited cool weather.




























Blazer: O'Connell's 
Shirt: BB Uni-Stripe
Bow: Ralph Lauren
Vest: BB
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip: I love everything but that Yankees cap. Another great sweater. And the fit of the O'Connell's is great.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip, I've always admired your style, but since acheiving super member status, you've taken it to another level, as befits the dignity of high office. I regret, though to find that you're one of those Greenwich Yankee fans.


----------



## Trip English

I plead not guilty! I don't even follow sports, but the hood of my coat doesn't extend far enough so I supplement it with a ball cap. I can't say the yankee's cap hurts around here, though.


----------



## The Rambler

Ah...well, then: beautiful sweater, snappy bow, elegant shoes, and nifty take on a classic blue blazer


----------



## ds23pallas

Dark grey flannel sack (unknown maker), BB OCBD in blue, Bills M2 in British Khaki, Bass dirty bucks


----------



## fiddler

ds23pallas said:


> Lightweight tweed sack, BB yellow OCBD, dad's old knit tie, Bean grey flannels, Alden LHS in Whiskey shell (sorry that shot is a bit blurry)


A great look! I really love that yellow shirt. 
Are those the LL. Bean Town and field pants? I was thinking of picking up a pair now that they are on sale.


----------



## ds23pallas

fiddler said:


> A great look! I really love that yellow shirt.
> Are those the LL. Bean Town and field pants? I was thinking of picking up a pair now that they are on sale.


Thanks, fiddler. You are correct, they are the LL Bean Town and Field pants. I have the olive colour as well.


----------



## cecil47

Thanks Trip, Sir Cingle & SaltyDog. The tie, I can't remember when it was purchased, on sale for sure, and it is a standard 3 1/2". It is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip,

I'm currently shopping for an umbrella similar to the one in your photo. Share your narrative on that item when time permits, good sir.


----------



## hookem12387

Posted because it's my first bought-new BB Supima OCBD:


----------



## Trip English

Mississippi Mud said:


> Trip,
> 
> I'm currently shopping for an umbrella similar to the one in your photo. Share your narrative on that item when time permits, good sir.


This makes me smile. I think I paid $6.99 for it at a grocery store. I've seen some I like here and there, but it just doesn't rain enough where I live to make it too big an issue.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip English said:


> This makes me smile. I think I paid $6.99 for it at a grocery store. I've seen some I like here and there, but it just doesn't rain enough where I live to make it too big an issue.


You're no Cards with his thrifted Press sweaters, but that's a fine looking umbrella for half the price of a haircut.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I lucked onto a nice old vintage Knirps umbrella in the classic black recently. Would love to post pics when the weather and propriety conspire to occasion it.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> No time for full-length pics today. I present the sloppy bow look - Churchillesque.


love it: looks like you were to busy thinking deeply about the Chinese post office to fuss with your tie: trad sprezz.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> Dark grey flannel sack (unknown maker
> 
> sackiest sack I've ever seen. :biggrin2:


----------



## Trip English

Hey Hookem, fix that link!

Today:



























Sport Coat: BB Herringbone Sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Bow: Ralph Lauren
Cords: Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Bel-Air


----------



## Trip English

Now we're cookin' Hookem. What fit are we looking at?


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Now we're cookin' Hookem. What fit are we looking at?


Slim fit. The extra slim gets a bit too slim on my chest, though I may have to give it another shot upsizing. I wish there was a bit less bunching in the back on the regular slim fit. This was the first wearing, though, and my understanding is to expect substantial shrinking.

The picture would sure look better if the rise on those pants was an additional inch. Hrm


----------



## Cowtown

Trip - That is a beautiful herringbone coat. I am assuming it is vintage.


----------



## Trip English

Cowtown said:


> Trip - That is a beautiful herringbone coat. I am assuming it is vintage.


But of course.


----------



## Trip English

The shrinkage depends on the method of laundering. These shirts are well over half my arsenal and those that I've washed on cold and hung to dry fit about the same as the day I got them. The ones washed on hot and hung to dry seem to have receded 1/4" in the collar and 1/4"-1/2" in the sleeve (can't really tell the effects on the body). One went in the dryer and was beyond all hope. I think the fit is fine that you have there.

I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the J.Press fit versus the BB slim. I always mean to try one on, but it's very difficult to try on and not buy at Press. They're old-fashioned salesmen who don't seem to take kindly to window shopping.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Hookem: Very nice. The grosgrain belt is great.

Trip: Out of the park. Fantastic combo, great jacket, and I dig the colorful cords.


----------



## ds23pallas

Today has warmed up nicely, so I traded in the Bills khaki pants for Bills madras shorts. BB OCBD in blue, Weejuns (apologies for the aerial piercing my right shoe - darned Danish stereo system). My dad's handed-down Omega watch on grosgrain strap. If you are getting the picture that I have a thing for BB shirts and a dislike for socks, you would be correct.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, ds. And that watch is out of this world.


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas, 

Bait: taken. 

That's a BeoSound 1. (possibly a BeoSound 3). Also, nice attire.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the J.Press fit versus the BB slim. I always mean to try one on, but it's very difficult to try on and not buy at Press. They're old-fashioned salesmen who don't seem to take kindly to window shopping.


 My Press shirts are 15.5, not 16, and I'm not sure when they were made, but they're actually a bit slimmer than these. That could partly be to the smaller overall size, and partly due to the vintage, I'm just not sure. I'd love to hear from someone with more current and certain knowledge


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> If you are getting the picture that I have a thing for BB shirts and a dislike for socks, you would be correct.
> 
> I've noticed, esp. the BB shirts, and am very much impressed. It's great when one finds the perfect shirt for them and just sticks with it exclusively with no compulsion to wear anything else. I've think I've tried them all--of significance--over the years and have settled on BB Supima OCBD's myself. I have others still in my wardrobe and wear them...but going forward I plan to stick with BB only. I haven't tried Mercer, but between the price and the process one seemingly has to go through...plus the inability to try one on beforehand...and the wait--I just can't see spending the time and money when I'm perfiectly satisfied with BB. Love Gitmans...but can't justify the price when I can get BB for basically $50 each on sale. Do you wear the traditional size? Seems I'm one of tbe few proponents on the forum sometimes.


----------



## hookem12387

Also,

Trip: outstanding jacket. It's really great with those pants
DS: Wow, amazing watch.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> The shrinkage depends on the method of laundering. These shirts are well over half my arsenal and those that I've washed on cold and hung to dry fit about the same as the day I got them. The ones washed on hot and hung to dry seem to have receded 1/4" in the collar and 1/4"-1/2" in the sleeve (can't really tell the effects on the body). One went in the dryer and was beyond all hope. I think the fit is fine that you have there.
> 
> I would be interested to hear your thoughts on the J.Press fit versus the BB slim. I always mean to try one on, but it's very difficult to try on and not buy at Press. They're old-fashioned salesmen who don't seem to take kindly to window shopping.


In my experience, Trip, the J. Press shirts are somewhere between the BB slim and traditional in terms of fit. They tend to be a bit boxy too. I have a few NOS Press shirts that are very big and billowy, but the new ones I have are all in between BB slim and traditional.

If you have a regular salesman at Press and buy a number of things there, the salesman will be happy to let you try things on. If not, they may be hesitant. People have said that Press shirts can change their fit, since they have different makers from year to year. But in the past few years (since I've been buying Press shirts), I've found them all very similar in regard to fit. And I very much like their collars.


----------



## Dragoon

Heading out to dinner and a play.
O'Connell's blazer
BB shirt
LLBean pants 
Alden calf PTB


----------



## ds23pallas

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, ds. And that watch is out of this world.


Thank you, Sir.



Trip English said:


> ds23pallas,
> 
> Bait: taken.
> 
> That's a BeoSound 1. (possibly a BeoSound 3). Also, nice attire.


Ha - I'm glad you caught that one, Trip! It's a BeoSound 1, one of the first sold up here. The one nod to modernity in my apartment.



Saltydog said:


> ds23pallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting the picture that I have a thing for BB shirts and a dislike for socks, you would be correct.
> 
> I've noticed, esp. the BB shirts, and am very much impressed. It's great when one finds the perfect shirt for them and just sticks with it exclusively with no compulsion to wear anything else. I've think I've tried them all--of significance--over the years and have settled on BB Supima OCBD's myself. I have others still in my wardrobe and wear them...but going forward I plan to stick with BB only. I haven't tried Mercer, but between the price and the process one seemingly has to go through...plus the inability to try one on beforehand...and the wait--I just can't see spending the time and money when I'm perfiectly satisfied with BB. Love Gitmans...but can't justify the price when I can get BB for basically $50 each on sale. Do you wear the traditional size? Seems I'm one of tbe few proponents on the forum sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts, exactly. Normally I wear the BB slim-fit regular finish. Some of them are quite frayed at the edges so at the recent F&F I picked up some more in the Traditional fit (as pictured above). I was afraid that they would be too voluminous, but I am happy with the fit. I am pleased that my local BB (the largest one in Canada) didn't have the slim-fit regular finish, as it prodded me to try the Traditional fit.
> 
> 
> 
> hookem12387 said:
> 
> 
> 
> DS: Wow, amazing watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hookem. Still keeps very good time, and it is something over 30 years old.
Click to expand...


----------



## Enron

ds23pallas said:


> Today has warmed up nicely, so I traded in the Bills khaki pants for Bills madras shorts. BB OCBD in blue, Weejuns (apologies for the aerial piercing my right shoe - darned Danish stereo system). My dad's handed-down Omega watch on grosgrain strap. If you are getting the picture that I have a thing for BB shirts and a dislike for socks, you would be correct.


I love that watch. I too have a passed-down Omega Geneve in my possession, but mine is the one with the integrated steel bracelet so no chance for a strap. That dial is world's nicer than my dads. I don't suppose you have a reference number for that Geneve, do you?


----------



## MidWestTrad

Trip - outstanding!


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Dark grey flannel sack (unknown maker), BB OCBD in blue, Bills M2 in British Khaki, Bass dirty bucks


ds...Do you have your M2s tapered? I really like (what seems to be) the more narrow opening. My M2s seem wider at the cuff. I've read here that many do have their Bills tapered by a tailor and have considered trying it. If yours are an example...I definately will. I'm very curious. Btw...if you do have them tapered...how much?


----------



## Saltydog

hookem12387 said:


> Posted because it's my first bought-new BB Supima OCBD:


Congratulations Hookem on your first new store-bought BB Supima OCBD! May it be the first in a long line as you fight for "justice....or big oil" in the years to come. (I love that line in your profile.) Be careful though--even though you are a young slender guy--if you get any tighter on the fit it will look like the shirts Richard Gere wore in "American Gigalo":icon_smile:. Understand...after enduring all the adoration of the slim and extra-slim fits...I am beginning a campaign in defense of the "true traditional" traditional fit. I wore it when at 6'1" and 155 lbs. in my younger days and wear it now that I am of a more "mature" stature. But...not to take away from your preference. It does indeed look great. As Uncle Mac would say..."Wear it in good health."


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, Saltydog. Appreciate it. The one thing you can't see in the pictures is that there is about 4-6" of fabric bunched at my back. The chest, however, is a near perfect fit.


----------



## ds23pallas

Enron said:


> I love that watch. I too have a passed-down Omega Geneve in my possession, but mine is the one with the integrated steel bracelet so no chance for a strap. That dial is world's nicer than my dads. I don't suppose you have a reference number for that Geneve, do you?


Sorry Enron, I don't. I don't know where that would be located - on the watch itself? There is nothing that I can see.



Saltydog said:


> ds...Do you have your M2s tapered? I really like (what seems to be) the more narrow opening. My M2s seem wider at the cuff. I've read here that many do have their Bills tapered by a tailor and have considered trying it. If yours are an example...I definately will. I'm very curious. Btw...if you do have them tapered...how much?


No they are not tapered, although they do look like it in the picture. I measured them, they are 22.5cm (just under 9"). All my M2's are quite old (going on 10 years) and were not a prewashed variety. I acquired some M1's a few years ago at the Hound in San Francisco that were pre-washed. The cuffs were full of holes in well under a year - disappointing. I prefer to go through the aging process on my own, thank you very much.


----------



## Saltydog

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, Saltydog. Appreciate it. The one thing you can't see in the pictures is that there is about 4-6" of fabric bunched at my back. The chest, however, is a near perfect fit.


Ah! Now that's the way to wear 'em. Taking the excess material to the back is a great trad look and it is what we all did before the slim fits came out. If you have enough material to do that...then you have the right cut. (I prefer it with the starched look--but that is purely a personal choice thing. Big with the Southern frat guys in my day.) To each his own.


----------



## Trip English

I'm thinking of joining the baggy side, Salty. In fact, I'm actively looking for a traditional fit BB OCBD at my local thrift stores. I'd try the "Regular Fit" but it just doesn't seem sustainable. Same with the "Extra Slim." It just doesn't seem like they'll be around long term.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^
Good for you Trip! I agree that the X-slim and reg. fits are, by definition...impossible for them to sustain. BB is a mass marketer and those are niche sizings. Sadly and scarily enough, the quality must iron ocbd in and of itself seems to be becoming more of a speciality item these days (though it always makes a comeback). I just can't see them continuing sub-categories of a product they don't even carry a full range of colors in in some of their stores.

I'm somewhat (no...actually I'm very) passionate about the traditional cut. It is the original BB cut and when I "rediscovered" the ocbd back in the late 70's after a time of wandering in the fashion wilderness of the 70's when they were basically extinct everywhere but Brooks Bros. and a few specialty shops in the big cities I really had something of an epiphany. Living in a small town (obviously prior to the internet and there were few mail order retailers of this type) I finally found some Gant poly-cotton blends in white and blue. For the first time since college I at least had button downs. Then along came PRL in the early-80's...full cut, all-cotton, beefy...but pricey for my budget. Then Gitman Bros. hit. I started saving up and sacrificing to buy these wonderful shirts reminiscent of my HS and college days. I found LE's Hyde Park and was able to round out the wardrobe without breaking the bank.

One day I was meeting with a client (an old money former Ole-Miss frat guy) who was wearing this ocbd that just blew me away. Neither of us (at the time) were either old or fat--in fact quite the opposite. It had such substance and presence and...volumn. I asked what kind it was and he said that it was a Brooks Brothers he had had for years. He said, "yeah, there's probably enough material here to make another one of the flimsier shirts with...but I've got room to move around in it." In the South we starched (I still do) them heavy and let them blouse in back--not in front when we were "flat bellies". An incomparable and unmistakable look for a quality shirt at the time.

I started doing better in my career and traveling some. I visited a BB store in New Orleans and picked up 3 of these iconic shirts and a catalogue. I've now worn them consistantly for nearly 30 years (along with the Hyde Park...but the BB pulled well ahead over time).

With the years and a bad back that hinders my daily 5-mile runs I'm no longer as slim and svelte as I once was...and now the traditional cut fills another need. It helps hide the excess poundage and inevitable middle-aged (and beyond) spread. 

I probably should have started another thread for this...but, as I said, when I hear so much talk about the glories of the "slim-fit" and "extra-slim fit" I harken back to my "unenlightened" days when I thought tighter was better. It's just not...and IMHO it just ain't real trad. With all due respect.

I don't like the word "baggy" since that is associated by many with "sloppy". I would prefer to say "Fuller is Finer". A traditional cut BB will never be confused with a European fashion shirt. That's another reason I like them. You have to wear them right...but you and other's will know you're wearing an important shirt and the real deal. No mistaking a BB full cut shirt and it makes for an impressive personal trademark. (You might even throw in a big of starch sometime and see if you like it...or not.)

So...sorry for hijacking the thread. But there it is. My declaration of allegiance to defend the traditional and originally cut Brooks Bros. OCBD. Apologies too, if I bored anyone to death with my personal testimonial for this true classic.


----------



## simonfoy

Saltydog said:


> Look...I'm not crazy! There was a guy on this forum that looked and was was dressed _just like that_ last night when I wrote this. I must be on to something, because then he disappeared! He's now over on the Fashion Forum where they don't know!:crazy:


No you're not crazy, I did post on this part of the forum and then suddenly realised I had posted on the Trad section instead of the fashion section. The attire was not trad based so I removed it.

And for your information I don't look anything like* Rosa Klebb* :icon_smile_wink: I'm not that good looking.


----------



## red sweatpants

A+ post, saltydog.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Brioni shirt
CK cords
Prada belt
PS socks
JL bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

To each their own. I like a trim, but not tight, fit.


----------



## P Hudson

I'm with Salty. The slim look is in fashion, and doesn't look bad (it was all the rage in 1962) but I believe it is a passing trend, not the heart of trad.


----------



## Trip English

Well put, Salty.


----------



## MDCEMII

We're getting a bit off-topic here with all the slim vs. trad fit talk, I know, but I figured I'd add my two cents: For me, Brooks Brothers slim fit has been a revelation -- not because I favor skintight clothing, or because I follow trends closely, or because I'm secretly European or something. Quite the contrary, actually. Unfortunately, I've made a habit of carrying a few extra pounds, and I find that slim fit shirts give me the room I need in the neck (17"), without adding extra fabric around my mid-section, where even the *slightest* bit of extra fabric can make for a very sloppy appearance. In the past, with traditional fit (from LE or BB), I've opted for 16.5 to keep the body fitting better, and I've paid for it by barely being able to button the collar -- not always a huge deal, since I wear them casually quite a bit, but by going to the 17" slim, I'm able to have the best of both worlds.


----------



## Trip English

Bull. You're a secret European. I thought that roadster was a little _too_ small and the coffee a little _too_ strong.


----------



## MrZipper

Saltydog said:


> ^^^^
> I probably should have started another thread for this...but, as I said, when I hear so much talk about the glories of the "slim-fit" and "extra-slim fit" I harken back to my "unenlightened" days when I thought tighter was better. It's just not...and IMHO it just ain't real trad. With all due respect.
> 
> I don't like the word "baggy" since that is associated by many with "sloppy". I would prefer to say "Fuller is Finer". A traditional cut BB will never be confused with a European fashion shirt. That's another reason I like them. You have to wear them right...but you and other's will know you're wearing an important shirt and the real deal.


As long as we're all talking about it, and since this is the WAYWT thread, would anybody be willing to post images of their backs, so the uninformed among us can appreciate the difference between 'fuller' and 'sloppy'? I've been on a quest to find a decent fitting shirt recently, and most of the ones I've tried have had enough material in the back to fit my wife as well. I would love to see what an acceptable amount of fabric in the back looks like!


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> To each their own. I like a trim, but not tight, fit.


Then that is what you should wear! Just needed to get a defense of the traditional fit off my chest since it gets seemingly so little love these days.



P Hudson said:


> I'm with Salty. The slim look is in fashion, and doesn't look bad (it was all the rage in 1962) but I believe it is a passing trend, not the heart of trad.


I was in Jr. High in '62 and had my Mom take my shirts up!


Trip English said:


> Well put, Salty.


Thanks Trip. I felt a bit bad about intruding on the thread...but later thought WATWT may be the best place after all since that's where the "hard core" trads go!



red sweatpants said:


> A+ post, saltydog.


Thank you sir that is very kind. I've been wanting to say all that for a long time of reading slim and X-slim worship. (I did edit a bit this morning to clear up a phrase or two.) Perhaps it will bring more Traditional fit devotees out of the woodwork. Not all Trad fit wearers wear the fuller cut because they are too fat to wear anything else.


----------



## Trip English

If I may add to Salty's point: there is absolutely no chance of looking sloppy _simply_ because of the generous cut of your clothing. It's not the fullness of the cut, but how it fits the wearer (i.e. heavy breaks in the pants, sleeves that reach the knuckle of your thumb, floppy collars, etc.). If you pay no attention to these details you'll look sloppy no matter what the overall fit is. Just look through a GQ magazine and you'll see people shoved into tiny pants with inseam-a-plenty bunching up at their ankles like sausage casing.

I might add that here in Greenwich (a humble town of Ferrari merchants for those who've never been), the de-facto uniform for the dashing hedge-fund manager is full cut chinos, bit loafers, a billowing light blue shirt, and either a Patagonia vest or a Barbour coat. They may scoundrels, but they don't look sloppy.


----------



## Dragoon

I just got a half dozen of the BB regular fit and they seem to be a reasonable compromise on a reasonable size man. I want a roomy fit but not a lot of extra fabric in the back to billow or try to tuck in.


----------



## Trip English

Today:




























Blazer: O'Connell's 
Sweater: JP Shaggy Dog
Shirt: BB OCBD
Bow: BB
Khakis: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: BB Unlined LHS


----------



## The Rambler

*Dressed for Church*

where I will pray for forgiveness for the sin of vanity :icon_pale:

much loved cavalry twill blazer, with detail shot to show fabric and lining;BB flannels and bd; old Florsheims.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Fantastic, gentlemen. 

Trip: the Shaggy dog really makes the look pop. Great use of color.

Rambler: I love that blazer.


----------



## redmanca

Norman Hilton suit
Gant shirt
Brooks sweater
LE tie
AE shoes

Conor


----------



## Trip English

Great look, Conor. Is the tie blue or purple?


----------



## redmanca

Trip English said:


> Great look, Conor. Is the tie blue or purple?


Thanks. The tie is a navy blue wool knit.

Conor


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Sir C.
Trip: I've never tried a bow with a crewneck, thanks for the idea. Looks great, wonderful colors.
Redmanca: elegant. If I see one more beautiful Norman Hilton on this forum, I may abandon my vow to never buy another suit.


----------



## pinkgreenpolo

love all the posts from you. I really like the bow tie and crewneck sweater. What brand are the eyeglass frames you have? I am looking for the same style for my next pair...

PGP


----------



## Trip English

I've gotten a lot of comments and messages about them. They're from in NYC. I understand they have some outlets elsewhere.


----------



## Andy Roo

Haven't seen the bow tie with crewneck look in a while. I've done it the exact same way several times, Trip, with a yellow Shetland and a navy blazer. I think it works very well.


----------



## ds23pallas

My father's handed-down Shetland V-neck argyle sweater, BB OCBD, old 501's (made in Canada!), father's handed-down 1963 Heuer Carrera, Bean blucher mocs.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm as jealous of that Carrera as anything I've seen on this forum to date. Really, really cool


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Versace tie
Large Cent cufflinks
NM belt
pp socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## erbs

Are these the Signature bluchers?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hookem12387 said:


> I'm as jealous of that Carrera as anything I've seen on this forum to date. Really, really cool


Did you miss the orange Firebird??


----------



## jfkemd

this week's contribution...
barbour beaufort
thrifted chinos
alden chukka boots
vintage seiko chronograph (late dad's), circa 1969 with a Cable Car Clothier Nato strap 
not seen--RL button down shirt


----------



## redmanca

Rambler: That is the same suit in a different size as one Cards posted in the exchange about a week ago. Awesome suit.

Conor


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> My father's handed-down Shetland V-neck argyle sweater, BB OCBD, old 501's (made in Canada!), father's handed-down 1963 Heuer Carrera, Bean blucher mocs.


The home run streak continues! Folks often talk about how the BB ocbd collar rolls with a tie...but without a tie the collar is just as impressive--and unique. 
You are fortunate indeed to have a father with such good taste!
Can't beat the 501's...those look just about at the perfect stage in their life.
I just took delivary on my first pair of Bean Blucher Mocs last week. Felt wonderful right out of the box.


----------



## Saltydog

jfkemd said:


> this week's contribution...
> barbour beaufort
> thrifted chinos
> alden chukka boots
> vintage seiko chronograph (late dad's), circa 1969 with a Cable Car Clothier Nato strap
> not seen--RL button down shirt


Great outfit. I could see tramping around in the wild wearing those duds. That watch is a treasure. (I'm sure in more ways than one to you.)


----------



## Henry346

Saltydog said:


> The home run streak continues! Folks often talk about how the BB ocbd collar rolls with a tie...but without a tie the collar is just as impressive--and unique.
> You are fortunate indeed to have a father with such good taste!
> Can't beat the 501's...those look just about at the perfect stage in their life.
> I just took delivary on my first pair of Bean Blucher Mocs last week. Felt wonderful right out of the box.


I agree with most of this but the jeans to me seem to be your typical grandpa jeans... light, shapeless, rather unattractive color.


----------



## sjk

hookem12387 said:


> I'm as jealous of that Carrera as anything I've seen on this forum to date. Really, really cool


Very much agreed.


----------



## Saltydog

Henry346 said:


> I agree with most of this but the jeans to me seem to be your typical grandpa jeans... light, shapeless, rather unattractive color.


You have much to learn grasshopper.


----------



## Enron

ds23pallas said:


> Sorry Enron, I don't. I don't know where that would be located - on the watch itself? There is nothing that I can see.


Oh, ok. No problem!

Reference numbers are on the inside of the caseback, but don't go opening that one up on my account! I'll just search through the Geneve photos in the Omega database.


----------



## Dragoon

Chilly here this morning.
BB shirt and sweater
Tiebar tie
J.Crew Bedford Cord pants
#8 longwings


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 houndstooth sack
JPress blue ocbd
PRL repp
LLBean Double L olive chinos
Alden AWW making their maiden voyage


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, CMDC. I dig the Alden AWWs. And the jacket is fantastic.


----------



## Sir Cingle

*500th post*

For my 500th post, I offer this (typically lousy) photo:

J. Press 3/2 brown tweed sack
J. Press olive candy-striped pinpoint button-down 
J. Press donkey emblematic tie
Bill's M2 in British khaki (not shown)
LL Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Only 500 more to get the free Ask Andy golf shirt and a pair of Dockers. I enjoy your posts and your J Press duds!


----------



## ds23pallas

hookem12387 said:


> I'm as jealous of that Carrera as anything I've seen on this forum to date. Really, really cool





sjk said:


> Very much agreed.


Thanks, you guys. A few years ago I had the watch cleaned and now it runs great! I had a new green strap put on as well. I left the patina of the face as it was - I thought it added to the character.


----------



## ds23pallas

erbs said:


> Are these the Signature bluchers?


You are correct. I have the regular line blucher as well and I find the Signature blucher to be much more comfortable (better heel cushioning, arch support, not to mention better quality leather).



Saltydog said:


> The home run streak continues! Folks often talk about how the BB ocbd collar rolls with a tie...but without a tie the collar is just as impressive--and unique.
> You are fortunate indeed to have a father with such good taste!
> Can't beat the 501's...those look just about at the perfect stage in their life.
> I just took delivary on my first pair of Bean Blucher Mocs last week. Felt wonderful right out of the box.


Thanks again, Saltydog. Yes, most of my sartorial influence came from my father. I could probably post for weeks, each day incorporating some different element that was passed down to me. A few years ago I found a stack of freshly drycleaned Arrow shirts (made in Canada) that dad picked up from the drycleaners in 1983 and never wore again!


----------



## The Rambler

Tweed weather, at last, 40s and raining.
Bean's Scotland shetland, M3s, detail of unusual horn buttons, Alden Cape Cod blucher mocs.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Rambler. And fantastic duds yourself. That's a great combo, and the Aldens look really nice--and really comfortable.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling bomber
LP shirt
MB pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Kiton monkstraps
JS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

Made in Canada Harris Tweed by Nautica (!). The darts stand out in the photo much more than in reality. The shoulders are by far the best of any newish jackets that I own. Also, BB OCBD in ecru, handed down from dad knit tie. Daily companion Filson briefcase also shown.


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas, your post quality has been outstanding. The WAYWT thread is being revived by the cool weather and hopefully more people will take the plunge. 

Could I take this time to also ask people to post any interesting companion pieces like briefcases, totes, umbrellas, etc that have some particular character? The shot of the Filson is one of the best things I've seen in a while and has given me an idea for a thread...


----------



## Luftvier

Raining today. Another BB sack. Rooster tie.


----------



## The Rambler

love the bathroom shot.


----------



## hookem12387

Luftvier, that's one of the better sack silhouettes I've seen on here.


----------



## Luftvier

The Rambler said:


> love the bathroom shot.


It's the obligatory iGent bathroom shot. See, e.g. _Styleforum WAYWRN thread._



hookem12387 said:


> Luftvier, that's one of the better sack silhouettes I've seen on here.


Thanks!

I really like it. I got the suit for $7 at a thrift and just had the pants slimmed a bit. It's a BB 346 from the 70s, as far as I can tell.

Not bad for a total investment less than $30.


----------



## Trip English

Luftvier, excellent. Like the specs.


----------



## Sir Cingle

DS: Great as always.

Luftvier: You have to love those socks!


----------



## Luftvier

Sir Cingle said:


> DS: Great as always.
> 
> Luftvier: You have to love those socks!


The cocktail glasses are my reminder that it's always happy hour somewhere.


----------



## The Rambler

hookem12387 said:


> Luftvier, that's one of the better sack silhouettes I've seen on here.


I agree that it's an excellent shape, and very suitable for Luftvier, but not really a "sack" sillhouette.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> I agree that it's an excellent shape, and very suitable for Luftvier, but not really a "sack" sillhouette.


Could be why I like it so much, I guess. I've never fully bought into the sack shape for suits. For odd jackets I still love it


----------



## Luftvier

The Rambler said:


> I agree that it's an excellent shape, and very suitable for Luftvier, but not really a "sack" sillhouette.





hookem12387 said:


> Could be why I like it so much, I guess. I've never fully bought into the sack shape for suits. For odd jackets I still love it


I'm confused, Rambler. It's a sack. Certainly doesn't look like a a barrel, but a sack nonetheless.

I have sacky sacks too, but this one looks a lot better than the RLBL bandwagon I was on for a while. :aportnoy:


----------



## 64MGB

ds23pallas said:


> My father's handed-down Shetland V-neck argyle sweater, BB OCBD, old 501's (made in Canada!), father's handed-down 1963 Heuer Carrera, Bean blucher mocs.


I hold Trip up as the epitome of trad perfection, but this look gives him some very stiff competition! Every element.....excellent!


----------



## erbs

ds23pallas, beautiful Filson bag. Is it a 256?

Trip, I would definitely support a bags / umbrellas / misc. accessories thread.


----------



## Cowtown

hookem12387 said:


> Luftvier, that's one of the better sack silhouettes I've seen on here.


I agree. Outstanding.


----------



## Andy Roo

64MGB said:


> I hold Trip up as the epitome of trad perfection, but this look gives him some very stiff competition! Every element.....excellent!


Ds23pallas' photos have always been among my favorites. All his things were either inherited from his father or they look like they were!


----------



## The Rambler

Luftvier said:


> I'm confused, Rambler. It's a sack. Certainly doesn't look like a a barrel, but a sack nonetheless.
> 
> I have sacky sacks too, but this one looks a lot better than the RLBL bandwagon I was on for a while. :aportnoy:


Oh, I just meant that it's shaped, very nicely so, not exaggerated: those Brooks suits don't have a dart in front, but they have a second seam on the side to fit them to the body. No criticism intended, at all.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> Oh, I just meant that it's shaped, very nicely so, not exaggerated: those Brooks suits don't have a dart in front, but they have a second seam on the side to fit them to the body. No criticism intended, at all.


Is this all Brooks sacks? I'm particularly fond of the shape, its the perfect blend of shape but not too suppressed, in my mind. I'd love to tuck that knowledge away for the future.


----------



## P Hudson

Tired old University Club by RLP jacket; bb pink ocbd courtesy of the Exchange. Blue summer weight "Khakis". J Crew argyles from the Exchange. AE saddles. 

I forgot to take the picture before I removed my knit tie--in a color very similar to the trousers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sir Cingle said:


> Luftvier: You have to love those socks!


I'm still digging the linoleum floor!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Well, I gotta agree with you there, WS: That's one nice linoleum floor. I'm not sure it matches the outfit, however.


----------



## Luftvier

hookem12387 said:


> Is this all Brooks sacks? I'm particularly fond of the shape, its the perfect blend of shape but not too suppressed, in my mind. I'd love to tuck that knowledge away for the future.


I have three Brooks sacks. Each has the side seam. This is the most shapeped of the three; the others are sacky.



WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm still digging the linoleum floor!!





Sir Cingle said:


> Well, I gotta agree with you there, WS: That's one nice linoleum floor. I'm not sure it matches the outfit, however.


Work kitchen floor. I guess linoleum is tradly. :laugh:


----------



## Orgetorix

Leonard Cox & Co. brown herringbone tweed
Blue BB BD (non-iron)
Rivetz of Boston wool challis tie
Olive BB cav twill trousers
Target argyles
Polo shells


----------



## The Rambler

Great looks, all: the cool weather has pepped this thread up!


----------



## hsc89

Forgot to post yesterday, so:

BB tattersall bd - red/blue/black
BB calvary twills - olive
AE belt - black
Gucci bit loafers - black

As we had absolutely beautiful weather with unseasonably low temps yesterday a.m., had thrown the Southwick 3/2 Harris brown "tic" I bought from O'Connell's last year in the car but it warmed-up a bit faster than I thought it would.

Today, back to the "uniform" of sorts:

BB bold stripe bd - red
Bill's M2 twills - khaki
Torino belt - burgundy
Alden cordo LHS - #8

Got the wife a new camera for our upcoming anniversary (Nikon D300s - a little pricey but its what she wanted and I think I got a decent deal) and I am trying to figure out how to set it up to take some pics to post; its ridiculously complicated but I hope to try to snap a few soon


----------



## ds23pallas

erbs said:


> ds23pallas, beautiful Filson bag. Is it a 256?


You are correct. I think it is about 11 or 12 years old. As you can see, it has been patched up in the past and needs it again! The leather is in good nick but I actually had a hardware component fail earlier this year but I was able to make do with a similar piece from another Filson bag that I have.



Andy Roo said:


> Ds23pallas' photos have always been among my favorites. All his things were either inherited from his father or they look like they were!


Ha! thanks Andy Roo. And there is plenty more where that came from.


----------



## oldschoolprep

BB 2B cashmere sport coat in cream, celery, light green and taupe Glen Urquhart plaid
BB tan cavalry twill trousers no break 1.75." cuffs
Robert Talbott Taupe wool challis necktie with Canada Geese motif
BB sterling monogrammed engine turned buckcle with cognac alligator strap
Alden British Tan pebble grained LHS loafers burnished to a darker hue.
Black RPL pocket square with fox mask motif


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 navy flannel sack blazer
BB blue ocbd
Britches of Georgetown paisley tie
Gap burgundy sweater vest
LE khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Trip English

Wow. I remember Britches of Georgetown. How times have changed.


----------



## CMDC

^Yeah, I remember it from when I first started coming out here in the early 90s. I seem to remember they had a store on Wisconsin Ave in Georgetown. I find a lot of their stuff when thrifting.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very sharp, CMDC. Very sharp.


----------



## Trip English

Yes they did. It was just a few blocks off M if I remember correctly. About where Ralph is now. Georgetown felt a lot more "Washington D.C." back then. Still a nice place, but could be any nice street in any nice town.


----------



## Trip English

"Back to Basics"

Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: BB Micro-check
Tie: (thrifted) Christopher Hayes
Pants: LE Legacy Straight Leg
Shoes: BB LHS
Mug: The New Yorker cartoon "How about never - is never good for you?"


----------



## The Rambler

Nice, Trip. I remember Britches in Georgetown from the 60s - bought a linen suit in maybe '68 - they were more high fashion than Brooks, Raleighs, Press, whoever was in town then, and breathtakingly expensive.


----------



## Wisco

Not particularly trad today, but I like the "trad group" within AACC the best and the colors and textures appealed to me as Fall sets in:











 Jack Victor houndstooth jacket, light blue ground with tan/black/blue overcheck
 MTM blue broadcloth shirt, unlined hidden button collar, buttons unbuttoned
 Brown wool tie, tiebar.com.... not bad for $15 new!
 Light blue ground with tan and green paisley print
A bit of stubble on my chin











 Taupe wool trousers
 Light brown socks with dark brown spots
 Alfred Sargent quarter-brogues

And for the watch guys....

Modern Omega Speedmaster on stainless steel bracelet


----------



## chiamdream

Trip - that O'Connell's blazer looks really nice. If I ever have to re-start the wardrobe from scratch, I think that'd be in the first few purchases.










Nothing too exciting today: LE OCBD, J.Crew sweater, LE Tailored Fit wool pants (can't decide if these are too short or not), Alden LHS.


----------



## The Rambler

How about not, esp. if you take your hands out of your pockets.


----------



## chiamdream

The Rambler said:


> How about not, esp. if you take your hands out of your pockets.


I just can't seem to take any of these pictures without my hands in my pockets. I can't help it.


----------



## Jovan

Chiam, they look fine to me. I like the look of just touching the shoe.


----------



## Trip English

I agree. The length is good, but I would like to see more jazz-hands in future WAYWT pictures.

And I am sort of rebuilding my wardrobe, eschewing most darted and slim-fit items*. This blazer is the corner-stone and the template for future fits.

_*There will be a post of reckoning on the exchange thread in the weeks to come. Anyone still digging the slim fit with a 40" chest and a 33" waist is going to crap rainbows._


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> How about not, esp. if you take your hands out of your pockets.


He appears to be flipping us the bird through that pocket!!

I would take umbrage!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Not particularly trad today, but I like the "trad group" within AACC the best and the colors and textures appealed to me as Fall sets in:


Perhaps not, but understated nonetheless. Thanks for the watch pic!!


----------



## chiamdream

Thanks, gents, for the reassurance. LE allows you to specify hem length to the quarter-inch - from many options come much second-guessing.



Trip English said:


> _*There will be a post of reckoning on the exchange thread in the weeks to come. Anyone still digging the slim fit with a 40" chest and a 33" waist is going to crap rainbows._


I'm looking forward to this cull.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Trip English

Rambler, 

That's a great ensemble. What kind of sweater is that?


----------



## P Hudson

Rambler, that is fantastic, esp. the way the oranges play off the bricks, painting, chair, sweater, jacket and the tree in the window.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip, it's a lambswool labelled "Barbour," don't know who actally made it. PH, as you are one of our most interesting photographers (bring back the Archibald Macleish pose), I thank you. And I actually _did _notice the colors, if only after the picture was taken, and decided not to crop it.


----------



## Benson

https://img825.imageshack.us/i/photoon20101005at16433.jpg/

McGreggor Twill 3/2 sack
BB Uni ocbd
Orvis light weight flannels
Fredrick teak wool repp
Linen ps
Coffee marco argyles
CT suede half boots


----------



## Sir Cingle

I concur. Rambler, that is a great ensemble. The jacket is wonderful.


----------



## Trip English

Classic, Benson. Classic.


----------



## The Rambler

Benson said:


> https://img825.imageshack.us/i/photoon20101005at16433.jpg/
> 
> McGreggor Twill 3/2 sack
> BB Uni ocbd
> Orvis light weight flannels
> Fredrick teak wool repp
> Linen ps
> Coffee marco argyles
> CT suede half boots


A+ on the Macgregor, who were probably still making the best persimmon woods the world has ever seen when that jacket was new.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> "Back to Basics"
> 
> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB Micro-check
> Tie: (thrifted) Christopher Hayes
> Pants: LE Legacy Straight Leg
> Shoes: BB LHS
> Mug: The New Yorker cartoon "How about never - is never good for you?"


Excellent execution on the basics.


----------



## hobscrk777

Cool enough for a sweater...









...but still warm enough to go sockless.


----------



## Trip English

That's a lot of white for after labor day.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack, BB OCBD in pink, tie and square from my dad. I'm running out of interesting items to post, most everything I have is a variation of the same theme! Down below, Bills M2 in British khaki, BB cordovan loafers, still no socks. Also pictured a personal quirk: I wear this belt practically every day, with every outfit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
Brioni shirt
Brioni cords
Trafalgar belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo bluchers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Cardinals5

This thread has pulled itself out of the summer doldrums and is now rolling nicely. Everyone's looking great.


----------



## hookem12387

Someone asked awhile back how much extra material in the back (on shirts) is too much so I took these pictures. Slim fit BB OCBD:

















Also, have my own question. The shirt folds where I've draw the indicator, what does this mean? I'm sure it suggests fit is off somehow, but in what way? Thanks









And finally, todays attire:








Martin and Osa cotton (fleeced, but can't tell) cardigan
BB Slim fit OCBD
J Crew Classic fit pants
Bass tassels


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, the fits look good to me. There's not too much bunched back there. I wouldn't worry about the folds. They're probably a result of your lean frame so you won't get a lot of sympathy around here!


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, Trip. I've actually come to sort of like the bunching, it creates a much better shape, overall, than something super slim like J Crew.


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas said:


> BB "Brookstweed" 3/2 sack, BB OCBD in pink, tie and square from my dad. I'm running out of interesting items to post, most everything I have is a variation of the same theme! Down below, Bills M2 in British khaki, BB cordovan loafers, still no socks. Also pictured a personal quirk: I wear this belt practically every day, with every outfit.


I don't think anyone minds variations on a theme. If we did we'd probably be at the next forum over.

The fact that you incorporate pieces of your father's wardrobe add a terrific dimension to the attire. Reminds me a bit of the Darjeeling Limited (one of my favorite movies of all time) where three brothers go to India just after their father's funeral each with items of his they've acquired over the years (sunglasses, custom luggage, a belt, a porsche) searching for their mother and a deeper connection to their family. At the beginning of the movies they're highly protective of the items, but by the end they drop the luggage and leave it on the ground as they catch a moving train.

I personally would have waited for the next train, but it works in the movie.


----------



## cecil47

Today:
Orvis ginham 3/2
BB OCBD
BB bow
Hamilton winder on Central
Khakis
Cape Cod pennies




Yesterday:
BB camelhair 3/2 sack
LE Hyde Park OCBD
BB tie
Hamilton Vantage on Central
Khakis
Sperry rubber soles for the rain that threatened but never came


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> "Back to Basics"
> 
> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB Micro-check
> Tie: (thrifted) Christopher Hayes
> Pants: LE Legacy Straight Leg
> Shoes: BB LHS
> Mug: The New Yorker cartoon "How about never - is never good for you?"


Trip--That shirt wouldn't be a _non-iron_ now would it!:confused2:


----------



## Trip English

Dammit.


----------



## Saltydog

I recognized it because...uhhhh...well. because...OK I GOT ONE JUST LIKE IT!!! The truth is out. We all sin.


----------



## Trip English

In my defense it was only $4.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Call it apostasy, but I actually don't mind non-iron stuff that much. I have a bit of a wrinkle phobia and am also lazy about ironing. (A bad combo, I admit.) I have both must-iron and non-iron shirts and pants, of course, but the non-iron stuff--though not as comfortable--doesn't trouble me.

So, Trip, I think that was $4 well spent.


----------



## P Hudson

Blue/gray Glen Plaid jacket by Oakloom of Baltimore, Eagle OCBD, Philip Pant. The color rendition is esp. poor today. Moreover, the pic shows the dangers of wearing shirt-sleeves that are just a bit too long and jacket-sleeves that are just a bit too short.


----------



## Cowtown

P. Hudson - I have a suit from Oakloom. Wish they were still in existence. Wonderfully made stuff.


----------



## MrZipper

hookem12387 said:


> Someone asked awhile back how much extra material in the back (on shirts) is too much so I took these pictures. Slim fit BB OCBD:


Thanks for posting that, Hookem. I'll use it as reference when I try on my first OCBDs, (Lands' End, tailored fit) arriving this afternoon!



hookem12387 said:


> Also, have my own question. The shirt folds where I've draw the indicator, what does this mean? I'm sure it suggests fit is off somehow, but in what way? Thanks


My own, albeit extremely limited, experience would suggest that the wrinkles are caused by the shoulders being too wide for you, since the seams are positioned more or less on your arms. I actually returned a bunch of LLB shirts for that exact reason. Seems to be a problem with being really tall and skinny (I'm 6'4", 175lbs). Of course, I defer to anybody with more experience in such matters.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB shirt
BB navy herringbone 3/2 sack suit
PRL wool herringbone
Trafalgar suspenders
Santoni monks
tan wool otc
Light tweed coat


----------



## The Rambler

Kudos on the lightweight tweed suit (if that's what it is), so rarely seen any more, what with our overheated homes and offices. I remember BB made a gray one, 3 piece, but the blue is nicer, to my eye.


----------



## Trip English

Very nice Cards. I don't know if it's your photographer or your tailor, but the lines of your silhouette have become much cleaner since you started posting. I know you've talked about slimming legs, etc. so I'm sure it's no accident. Plus, once you take the gold coin out of each pocket the leg tends to hang straighter.


----------



## hookem12387

I think you're right. Unfortunately I can't change size all that much or I'll not be able to button the collar or in the case of the extra-slim, fit my chest inside the shirt. Oh well, I'll just have to spend more gym time on shoulders!


MrZipper said:


> My own, albeit extremely limited, experience would suggest that the wrinkles are caused by the shoulders being too wide for you, since the seams are positioned more or less on your arms. I actually returned a bunch of LLB shirts for that exact reason. Seems to be a problem with being really tall and skinny (I'm 6'4", 175lbs). Of course, I defer to anybody with more experience in such matters.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Everyone's looking very nice. WAYWT is really in a groove. Here's another attempt to drive it into a ditch:



J. Press 3/2 navy blazer
J. Press poorly tied red and navy bow
J. Press pink end-on-end button-down
My first pocket square! (white silk)
Leatherman grosgrain belt (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
Brooks Brothers irritatingly tight pink argyle socks (ditto)
LL Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Kudos on the lightweight tweed suit (if that's what it is), so rarely seen any more, what with our overheated homes and offices. I remember BB made a gray one, 3 piece, but the blue is nicer, to my eye.


Yeah, I don't use heat in my house until it gets really cold, but classrooms are always overheated. The fabric is more like a heavyweight worsted in a herringbone weave. I can't pull out the real tweed suit until it gets closer to 50 for the high temps. As for the gray, I wore a Southwick gray herringbone suit on Monday, but didn't take pics. It's pretty much the exact same suit as the BB above.



Trip English said:


> Very nice Cards. I don't know if it's your photographer or your tailor, but the lines of your silhouette have become much cleaner since you started posting. I know you've talked about slimming legs, etc. so I'm sure it's no accident. Plus, once you take the gold coin out of each pocket the leg tends to hang straighter.


Thanks, Trip. It can't be the photographer since I just use a timer, but I have worked more with my tailor on getting my fits to always be the same (a maddening impossibility). The sad thing is before starting to post pics I thought my stuff fit pretty well, but those cameras are pretty exacting.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB sweater and cav twill pants
Polo uni-stripe shirt
Target argyles
BB for C&J pebble-grain bluchers


----------



## The Rambler

amazingly exacting: mirrors lie, or at least, seem way more subjective.


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix;1151586 .jpg[/IMG said:


> BB sweater and cav twill pants
> 
> Very sharp, as always, Org. Not to nitpik, but I would not call that cav twill, if I'm seeing it correctly), which has a pronounced double diagonal. I don't know all the terms, but maybe covert cloth?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Love the split-toes, Org. Very nice.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> Very sharp, as always, Org. Not to nitpik, but I would not call that cav twill, if I'm seeing it correctly), which has a pronounced double diagonal. I don't know all the terms, but maybe covert cloth?


Very likely you're right. They were, however, sold by BB as "cavalry twill."



Sir Cingle said:


> Love the split-toes, Org. Very nice.


Thanks!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great look, Patrick. That hat is wonderful.


----------



## Saltydog

Sir Cingle said:


> Call it apostasy, but I actually don't mind non-iron stuff that much. I have a bit of a wrinkle phobia and am also lazy about ironing. (A bad combo, I admit.) I have both must-iron and non-iron shirts and pants, of course, but the non-iron stuff--though not as comfortable--doesn't trouble me.
> 
> So, Trip, I think that was $4 well spent.


We joke about it (except for the real purists) but the truth is if you want any variety...and you like BB button downs...you just about have to go with a few non-irons. Plus, there is no denying the convenience if, like me you prefer a well pressed shirt.

The must iron ocbds remain the center-piece of my shirt wardrobe and I wear them most of the time. However, I do have them commercially starched since that's the way I like them. That pretty much does away with the comfort factor many talk about in the untreated vs. the non-iron shirts. I just have an affinity for the beefy substantial traditional oxford cloth look and color and when it is heavily starched...IMO...it exudes a presence that is impossible to match.

But yes, I think the better non-irons offer some beautiful shirtings and easily pay for themselves with the money and time saved on commercial laundering. Not to be redundant--I think there is room for both. (Heresy perhaps, but the LLB non iron heavy oxfords _might_ be my go-to shirt if they had a better button down collar roll. The short collar makes them fine for wear without a tie...but lousy with one.)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Saltydog said:


> We joke about it (except for the real purists) but the truth is if you want any variety...and you like BB button downs...you just about have to go with a few non-irons. Plus, there is no denying the convenience if, like me you prefer a well pressed shirt.
> 
> The must iron ocbds remain the center-piece of my shirt wardrobe and I wear them most of the time. However, I do have them commercially starched since that's the way I like them. That pretty much does away with the comfort factor many talk about in the untreated vs. the non-iron shirts. I just have an affinity for the beefy substantial traditional oxford cloth look and color and when it is heavily starched...IMO...it exudes a presence that is impossible to match.
> 
> But yes, I think the better non-irons offer some beautiful shirtings and easily pay for themselves with the money and time saved on commercial laundering. Not to be redundant--I think there is room for both. (Heresy perhaps, but the LLB non iron heavy oxfords _might_ be my go-to shirt if they had a better button down collar roll. The short collar makes them fine for wear without a tie...but lousy with one.)


I'm glad I'm in good company. Thanks, Salty.


----------



## hsc89

Needed to "suit-up" today:

BB 3/2 sack suit - navy (old "Brooksease" separates again)
BB ocbd - white
RLP (or is it PRL) tie - vintage (read: old) navy with burgundy/gold "woven" diamonds
Torino belt - burgundy
navy socks (I need to make myself buy some "fun" socks next time)
BB calf tassels - burgundy


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Autumn in Ann Arbor*

The title does not have the panache or ring of "Autumn in New York", but we have been have a nice spate of Autumn weather in A2 (pronounced A-Squared) for since last Friday.

Time to dust off, iron and shine up some nice classic Trad apparel made in the USA and EU for today - my long day with an evening seminar!

J.Press Yellow OCBD with patch breast pocket Made in USA
J. Pres Burgundy Woll Challis Necktie with Fox Mask Motif Made in Italy
BB 3B Sack Guncheck Sport Coat - Brown, Medium Blue, Black, Burgungy and Copper Made in USA - Looks like something off the cover of The Field
BB USA Plain Front Khaki Gabardine Trousers, No Break with 1.75" Cuffs
Alden Burgundy Calfskin Full Straps Made in USA
Trafalgar Burgundy Calfskin Strap with BB Monogrammed Golf Buckle - both Made in USA
Well Battered Oatmeal Hanna IrishWalking Hat Made In Ireland
AA406s in Havanna Tortioise Made in England - lenses Made in USA


----------



## Benson

Trip English said:


> Classic, Benson. Classic.


Thank you. I admire your posts.



The Rambler said:


> A+ on the Macgregor, who were probably still making the best persimmon woods the world has ever seen when that jacket was new.


 I am quite pleased with it, and I've Cards, from whom it was purchased, to thank.


----------



## Wisco

Basic workday, but BUSY. I finally have a chance to check AACC.











 Basic gray SB worsted suit that approaches a drape cut from OTR. My first try at an office bathroom mirror shot.
 Pink check shirt
 Solid blue tie with blue dots
 Dark blue ground with orange/pink/dark blue pattern and light blue border (Howard Yount)










A closer look at the ensemble... crappy lighting in here today.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Trip English

Very nice Patrick. I always enjoy your "in the wild" shots. I'd watch that lapel. Someone around here is taking names.

Today was a busy day, but I got a quick shot in. 









Sport Coat: old J.Crew Herringbone 
Shirt: BB OCBD Uni-Stripe
Tie: Nottingham
Pants: LE Canvas Chinos
Shoes: Sperry green suede w/ red brick sole


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, how do you like the LE Canvas chinos? I'm finding my J Crew chinos feel a little more like paper and a little less like fabric everytime I wash them. I fear a replacement needed soon


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


>


Great photo: other than the clapboards, looks like a picture of a guy who has trained multiple Irish Sweeps winners. Can't quite make out the lapel pin.


----------



## Luftvier

I didn't notice the gross juxtaposition between the narrow trou and gunboat PTBs until I got to the mirror shot. Ah well. Today was a nerdy day. This jacket used to be an NYR Original™

Need to lengthen the sleeves about 1/4 - 1/2".






































And some new madder as well (saturated a la Satorialist for your enjoyment):


----------



## The Rambler

If nerdy, brilliantly so.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Gucci shirt
Oxxford pant
Bernini belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rambler said:


> Great photo: other than the clapboards, looks like a picture of a guy who has trained multiple Irish Sweeps winners. Can't quite make out the lapel pin.


Vinyl siding. The pin is a white flag. I got it from the anarchist I interviewed a couple weeks ago. It also has significance for the recovering alcoholic. I've been re-reading Derrida, or trying, anyway, but I'd much rather read a Racing Form. This extended non-sequitur was sponsored by Southwick, Brooks Brothers, Kent Wang and Hanna Hats.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB tattersall, handed-down from dad pocket square and 70's era Daks jacket.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Trip, how do you like the LE Canvas chinos? I'm finding my J Crew chinos feel a little more like paper and a little less like fabric everytime I wash them. I fear a replacement needed soon


LE Canvas seems to be the one capsule collection that has some real value. Since J.Crew has basically morphed into a purveyor of curated goods from other makers and then basic items of their own, I'd have a difficult time buying anything with a J.Crew label on it since LE Canvas will almost invariably make a better product for half the price.

I started with some 5" inseam shorts this past summer and when the pockets on my J.Crew shorts (bought same time as LE) developed holes in them I fully realized the difference. LE continues to be the best overall value brand in traditional men's clothing. Give them a try next time you're in the market. I doubt you'll be disappointed.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Very nice Patrick. I always enjoy your "in the wild" shots. I'd watch that lapel. Someone around here is taking names.
> 
> Today was a busy day, but I got a quick shot in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: BB OCBD Uni-Stripe


Hello.....Trip. So you _say._ But after yesterday's shameful attempt at deception...how can we _really_ be sure. Especially since you so hamfistedly obscured any visual reference to the shirting. I guess next it will be a Kitonwhatshisname-esque list _claiming_ that you are wearing a Mercer. I'm beginning to wonder if those "shell" LHS jobs are actually calf!


----------



## Trip English

Salty, prepare to eat your words!

BAM!

BATHROOM SHOT!










You got me on the LHS, though. They're actually deep purple ostrich loafers by Sergio Georgini.


----------



## Saltydog

OK.....Trip. I'm munching heartily on my verbage. I bow to your tradliness...this time. (Though you could have slipped into a phone booth and changed--but I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.) Just know--the trad police never rest and are ever vigilant. It comes with the territory of Superdom.


----------



## cecil47

BB cord 3/2
JAB OCBD
BB tie
Hamilton on Central
Khakis
Argyles
Hanover shell B&H


----------



## AlanC




----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> LE Canvas seems to be the one capsule collection that has some real value. Since J.Crew has basically morphed into a purveyor of curated goods from other makers and then basic items of their own, I'd have a difficult time buying anything with a J.Crew label on it since LE Canvas will almost invariably make a better product for half the price.
> 
> I started with some 5" inseam shorts this past summer and when the pockets on my J.Crew shorts (bought same time as LE) developed holes in them I fully realized the difference. LE continues to be the best overall value brand in traditional men's clothing. Give them a try next time you're in the market. I doubt you'll be disappointed.


 Well, now I'll have to try them. Thanks


----------



## P Hudson

G9, LE original ocbd (white) RL Polo vest, Orvis olive drab khakis, AE saddles.


----------



## closerlook

Saltydog said:


> Hello.....Trip. So you _say._ But after yesterday's shameful attempt at deception...how can we _really_ be sure. Especially since you so hamfistedly obscured any visual reference to the shirting. I guess next it will be a Kitonwhatshisname-esque list _claiming_ that you are wearing a Mercer. I'm beginning to wonder if those "shell" LHS jobs are actually calf!


uh oh, fighting words. no one comes between a guy and his lhs!


----------



## Wisco

A bit more "Trip-esque" today if I may be so bold:










Bengal stripe shirt
J.Press striped tie
Hopsack blue blazer
White pocket square










Bills M1P stone color khakis
Alden scotch grain #8 calf skin dress boots. Breaking them in for the winter.

A closer look at the boots:


----------



## Jack1425

Can't quite place the weather today..

BB Vest
BB Must Iron OCBD
BB Hudson chino
Timex on BB strap.

Not seen: 
BB Argyles
AE Waldens


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> A bit more "Trip-esque" today if I may be so bold:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bengal stripe shirt
> J.Press striped tie
> Hopsack blue blazer
> White pocket square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills M1P stone color khakis
> Alden scotch grain #8 calf skin dress boots. Breaking them in for the winter.
> 
> A closer look at the boots:


You may indeed, sir, be so bold...and a fine trad outfit it is! That is a beautiful shirt. May I inquire as to the maker? OTR or MTM? Also, you describe the blazer as hopsack. I hear a lot of guys on the forum express a fondness for hopsack. In the picture, your's looks wonderful w/o any of the "burlap" texturing I recall from the old hopsack blazers of years past when they were readily available in a rainbow of colors. Of course many of them were poly/wool blends. I had a stable full back in the day until I "moved up" to 100% worsted in a smooth weave or even gaberdine. I'm beginning to think I'm missing out on something because what is offered today is no doubt a much superior grade of hopsack. Could you enlighten me please and perhaps make a recommendation of one I should check out? Thanks...you always look great Wisco.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*B-School Professor's Version of The Grey Flannel Suit*

Although I still don a suit for work every now and then, my wardrobe preferences has devolved to those that can be aptly described as Traditional Professor. This means a rig consisting of a three button sack sportcoat, OCBD or OC ponned club collar shirt, necktie - most often a four-in-hand and occasionally a bowa , pair of tailored dress trousers, penny or tassel loafers and a conservative BB, Alden or Trafalgar leather or J. Press or O'Connell's surcingle belt.

Today's attire is primary Fall Winter Spring mainstay ensemble - aptly dubbed the B-School Professor's Alternative to the Grey Flannel Suit!

BB 3B Hopsack Makers Blazer with patch pockets
Robert Talbott Brigade of Guards Four-in-Hand from O'Connells
BB Made to Measure Pocketless Pink OCBD in support of the Komen Fund activities undertaken by several UM sororities this week. Have lost too many colleagues, teachers friends, relatives and a pair of dear former college.grad school girlfriends to this pernicious killer.
Majer Dark Grey Lighterweight Cavalry Twill Trouses No Break 1.75" cuffs from The Red Barn Pittsford, NY
Black Brooks Brothers Alligator Strap with My Late Father's Engraved Engine Turned Buckle - after nearly 60 years his initially are faintly visible
Grey Byford socks
Black BB Cordovan Penny Loafers


----------



## The Rambler

*Too short?*

Found this Langrock tartan irresistable on the exchange last spring. Now I'm


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler: That Langrock is absolutely fantastic. Since your arms are a bit bent, it's tough to tell its length on you. But I'd say that it is only too short if it fits me instead.


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> You may indeed, sir, be so bold...and a fine trad outfit it is! That is a beautiful shirt. May I inquire as to the maker? OTR or MTM? Also, you describe the blazer as hopsack. I hear a lot of guys on the forum express a fondness for hopsack. In the picture, your's looks wonderful w/o any of the "burlap" texturing I recall from the old hopsack blazers of years past when they were readily available in a rainbow of colors. Of course many of them were poly/wool blends. I had a stable full back in the day until I "moved up" to 100% worsted in a smooth weave or even gaberdine. I'm beginning to think I'm missing out on something because what is offered today is no doubt a much superior grade of hopsack. Could you enlighten me please and perhaps make a recommendation of one I should check out? Thanks...you always look great Wisco.


Salty,

Thanks for your kind words.... I'm still a beginner learning at the feet of so many here at AACC. That's what I like about this place!

The jacket is a Sierra Trading post pick up that without coupon was about $120. The label inside is Arnold Brant. I have another "low prized blazer" made of a nubby wool that claims to be Loro Piana... I wonder if this is the same fabric? Anyway, It doesn't wrinkle easily and easily smooths out with a touch from the steamer. It's no sack with moderate shoulder sculpting and darts, but not excessively so.

The shirt is an OTR TM Lewin. I bought it through their website while on sale, though they appear to be the JAB of the UK with everything on "permanent sale". The shirt material has a nice sheen to it, takes an iron well and and is in between a loose Mercer cut and a slim fit BB OCBD. The collar is their Prince of Wales collar which has a decent spread without swallowing a four-in-hand knot like their Windsors.

Regards,

Wisco


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Found this Langrock tartan irresistable on the exchange last spring. Now I'm...


...a Tampa Bay Fan?? 

Love it!!


----------



## The Rambler

LOL post miscarried. I'm certainly a Joe Maddon fan.


----------



## Luftvier

Oxxford is trad, right?

1941 Oxford 3 piece (Pre "XX"). Word to your (grand)mother.

Trou and sleeves both a touch long.








This picture would be perfect if I hadn't just taken my bag off my shoulder, causing my suit to droop. :fu:








G.D. tucked pocket flap. :fu:

































For those of you who haven't heard, Independence Hall is getting a makeover:


----------



## The Rambler

Superb, right down to the authentic 40s pressed sleeve. Magnificent flannel.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni cotton shirt
NM pant
NM belt
PS socks
CH tassel loafers
Burberry cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

I debated posting this humdrum outfit, but it's a regular in the rotation. White BB OCBD, mid-80's BB 3/2 sack with patch pockets, frayed Bills M2 and BB cordovan loafers:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Superior Attire!*

Classic attire you have donned! You wear it well!

Suggest you consider wearing a smart repp regimental four-in-hand tie - red/navy/yellow with this suit along with a pair of smartly buffed black shoes. Also consider a conservative repp or paisley bow when you are feeling whimsical. If you want a rakish look, consider a pair of Alden/BB black cordovan low vamp loafers or a pair of black Algonquin tassel loafers if you can find a current source.



The Rambler said:


> Superb, right down to the authentic 40s pressed sleeve. Magnificent flannel.


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> I debated posting this humdrum outfit, but it's a regular in the rotation. White BB OCBD, mid-80's BB 3/2 sack with patch pockets, frayed Bills M2 and BB cordovan loafers:


Not humdrum at all. Your attire is the basis upon which this forum was founded and continues. Most of us trads are not into flashiness but timelessness. But you already know that. I have an outfit almost identical to this one and it's good to see I'm in good company.
As we discussed on another thread perhaps, we take pleasure in the patina of a pair of shell cordovan shoes, the roll of a buttondown collar, cuffs on flat front khakis and classic investment clothing we can wear year in and year out. If you did nothing but change the color of your BB OCBD every day most of us would find it fascinating. Thanks for your excellent contributions.


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Salty,
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.... I'm still a beginner learning at the feet of so many here at AACC. That's what I like about this place!
> 
> The jacket is a Sierra Trading post pick up that without coupon was about $120. The label inside is Arnold Brant. I have another "low prized blazer" made of a nubby wool that claims to be Loro Piana... I wonder if this is the same fabric? Anyway, It doesn't wrinkle easily and easily smooths out with a touch from the steamer. It's no sack with moderate shoulder sculpting and darts, but not excessively so.
> 
> The shirt is an OTR TM Lewin. I bought it through their website while on sale, though they appear to be the JAB of the UK with everything on "permanent sale". The shirt material has a nice sheen to it, takes an iron well and and is in between a loose Mercer cut and a slim fit BB OCBD. The collar is their Prince of Wales collar which has a decent spread without swallowing a four-in-hand knot like their Windsors.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Wisco


Wisco, thanks for sharing the information I requested. I think perhaps CT may be vying for Lewin's quest to become the UK version of JAB. As long as it brings the prices down...great! Again, it's a beautiful shirt. You've come far pilgrim!


----------



## Saltydog

AlanC said:


>


AlanC...that combo really works. The red uni-stripe with the grey herringone may not have been something that would have occured to me--but it looks great. Also, the yellow tie is not something I would probably have paired with the shirt--or shirt/coat combo--but, again, it really comes together well. The trousers are great and in the photo look very much like a pair of LE Legacy Chinos in Golden Khaki I have--but I suspect are something else. At any rate, I probably would have gone with a regular shade of khaki...and missed the boat because they look really sharp. Each piece builds on the whole. Nice job! Can't really comment on the shoes as I'm not a long wing man personally--but again, they work on you.


----------



## Cowtown

Luftvier - That suit appears to be in remarkable shape. Nothing better than a flannel suit.


----------



## cecil47

BB 3/2 sack
Rugby OCBD
BB tie
Hamilton on Central
Linen trou
AE Park Aves





New Huckleberry takes better photos, but staging still leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas said:


> I debated posting this humdrum outfit, but it's a regular in the rotation. White BB OCBD, mid-80's BB 3/2 sack with patch pockets, frayed Bills M2 and BB cordovan loafers:


ds23pallas, I really look forward to these posts. It's not just the great combos, but how elegantly you incorporate wear and tear into the ensemble. I think the willingness to continue wearing clothing that shows its age is as crucial to what we're on about as a natural shoulder.


----------



## Jovan

I have to disagree there. By the time the cuffs start fraying like that you should at least turn them in to make plain hems. I mean no disrespect to ds23pallas, but it's like wearing Top-Siders that have to be duct taped together to avoid falling apart -- it just looks sloppy and unkempt. I like everything else, though.


----------



## AlanC

Luftvier said:


> Oxxford is trad, right?
> 
> 1941 Oxford 3 piece (Pre "XX"). Word to your (grand)mother.


A magnificent suit--congratulations on owning it!



Saltydog said:


> AlanC...that combo really works. The red uni-stripe with the grey herringone may not have been something that would have occured to me--but it looks great. Also, the yellow tie is not something I would probably have paired with the shirt--or shirt/coat combo--but, again, it really comes together well. The trousers are great and in the photo look very much like a pair of LE Legacy Chinos in Golden Khaki I have--but I suspect are something else. At any rate, I probably would have gone with a regular shade of khaki...and missed the boat because they look really sharp. Each piece builds on the whole. Nice job! Can't really comment on the shoes as I'm not a long wing man personally--but again, they work on you.


Thanks for the kind words. The chinos are Bills Khakis, the sportcoat is Southwick. It didn't go over well at SF. :biggrin2:


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick sack, Gitman Bros striped ppbd, gray trousers, AE stockbridge.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> I have to disagree there. By the time the cuffs start fraying like that you should at least turn them in to make plain hems. I mean no disrespect to ds23pallas, but it's like wearing Top-Siders that have to be duct taped together to avoid falling apart -- it just looks sloppy and unkempt. I like everything else, though.


Sounds like "Fashion Forum" talk.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I admire these bold POWs!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Slouchy Friday
























Mystery-maker featherweight tweed sack
Chipp tie
LE yellow ocbd
BB gray worsteds
Target argyles
Alden black shell lhs


----------



## Repp Stripe

Khaki Canvas Bucket Hat
Navy G9
Navy Polo
Timex Camper
Khaki Chinos
Navy and Red Striped Surcingle
White Crew Socks
Gray Jack Purcells


----------



## Congresspark

*The humanities version*



oldschoolprep said:


> Although I still don a suit for work every now and then, my wardrobe preferences has devolved to those that can be aptly described as Traditional Professor. This means a rig consisting of a three button sack sportcoat, OCBD or OC ponned club collar shirt, necktie - most often a four-in-hand and occasionally a bowa , pair of tailored dress trousers, penny or tassel loafers and a conservative BB, Alden or Trafalgar leather or J. Press or O'Connell's surcingle belt.
> 
> Today's attire is primary Fall Winter Spring mainstay ensemble - aptly dubbed the B-School Professor's Alternative to the Grey Flannel Suit!
> 
> BB 3B Hopsack Makers Blazer with patch pockets
> Robert Talbott Brigade of Guards Four-in-Hand from O'Connells
> BB Made to Measure Pocketless Pink OCBD in support of the Komen Fund activities undertaken by several UM sororities this week. Have lost too many colleagues, teachers friends, relatives and a pair of dear former college.grad school girlfriends to this pernicious killer.
> Majer Dark Grey Lighterweight Cavalry Twill Trouses No Break 1.75" cuffs from The Red Barn Pittsford, NY
> Black Brooks Brothers Alligator Strap with My Late Father's Engraved Engine Turned Buckle - after nearly 60 years his initially are faintly visible
> Grey Byford socks
> Black BB Cordovan Penny Loafers


LE khakis, cuffed
BB Royal Stewart tartan twill BD
LLB burgundy V-neck sweater
Pitlochry Harris tweed jacket, olive & brown, courtesy Tweedy Don, Ltd. (and rapidly ascending to favorite jacket status)
BB argyles
LLB blucher mocs

(or substitute OCBD, LLB Shetland sweater vest, striped or emblematic ties to suit) (or shift to blue: Orvis blue Shetland tweed jacket)


----------



## hsc89

*Very Casual Friday!*

Working, but not trying too hard today 

BB bold stripe bd - red
Levis 505's - I sprung for the USA made BB version during the last f&f sale
Torino alligator belt - brown
BB cordo LHS - #8 (no socks, of course)
Rolex Seadweller

AlanC - I also think your combo yesterday was great! Is that a Talbott tie? The two I have in what look to be that same "design" - one in what I think is the same shade as yours and another in an "old gold" color - have been my favorites lately and I find that they seem to work well with lots of very different shirt/jacket combos. Do you as well?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Casual today, and thus a bit boring.



J. Press fair-isle sweater vest
Lands' End blue OCBD
Rugby olive khakis
no-name argyles (not shown)
Alden cordovan LHS (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

Super casual today. Our eldest son's high school has their homecoming football game tonight. He's not on the team, but he and his younger siblings are in the local community parade put on for the event. Our schools colors are orange and black (the Wildcats), so I put on the only orange shirt I own this morning

Tommy H (don't laugh everyone) sports shirt. Fugly italian double button collar, but look at that BD roll!










Jeans
Alden snuff suede chukkas
Slightly beat on Customhide.com leather bag. No association; Just a satisfied customer!










I scored a Normal Hilton 3/2 wool suit on eBay this week for the grand scheme of $35. Looking forward to wearing it next week!


----------



## ds23pallas

Trip English said:


> ds23pallas, I really look forward to these posts. It's not just the great combos, but how elegantly you incorporate wear and tear into the ensemble. I think the willingness to continue wearing clothing that shows its age is as crucial to what we're on about as a natural shoulder.





Jovan said:


> I have to disagree there. By the time the cuffs start fraying like that you should at least turn them in to make plain hems. I mean no disrespect to ds23pallas, but it's like wearing Top-Siders that have to be duct taped together to avoid falling apart -- it just looks sloppy and unkempt. I like everything else, though.


I find the two perspectives here interesting. My office environment is exceptionally casual most days, so I can "get away" with my experienced outfits. No one has ever noticed (or at least mentioned) peculiarities such as frayed hems. My first pair of Bills were terribly frayed so years ago I did what Jovan is suggesting and had the cuffs turned into plain hems. Then _they_ started to fray. Next holes appeared near the pockets. Finally the zipper's stitching gave way. You will be pleased to know that I at least had _that_ repaired.:icon_smile:

I have a couple of old jackets from my dad that developed holes in the elbows so I had leather patches sewn on. I also wear my shoes until holes appear in the soles before getting them repaired. It has never actually occurred to me to send them to a cobbler until such time. Here's an old photo of my first pair of Bills, an old pair of LHS and some random but comfy OCBD:


----------



## The Rambler

For those of us who might once in a while take a secret pleasure in a well-earned shabbiness, it's hard to know where to draw the line: especially since thinking about it takes the fun out of it. There are certain things that are acceptable, and some that are not. ( Please resole that excellent lhs, ds). We might like the things we wear to look well-worn, unless thrifting: then we want it to look new :biggrin2:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Day of Editing*

Slow but steady progress in completing the book. Locked in my office pounding away on my laptop! Nice lunch at The Red Hawk! An All-American attire day with the exception of the vintage Alan Paine Tennis Sweater made in England

BB White OCBD Made in USA
BB (by Alan Paine) White cotton cable knit tennis sweater - heirloom from my late father - Made in England
BB Tan Gabardine trousers - no break 1.75" cuffs Made in USA
Blue OCBD boxers - Made in USA
BB Gold Engine Turned Slide Buckle with Dark Brown Alligator Strap- Made in USA
BB (by Sperry) low vamp boat shoes with red soles - Made in USA
BB Golden Fleece (by Greenfield) Loro Piana Navy Blazer with patch pockets - undergraduate university enameld buttons replacing original GF enamel buttons.


----------



## hookem12387

^^ I'm not sure if it's the same engine turned buckle and belt, but Kiton posted an old Broos advert that featured just such a combination a few weeks back. I believe the ad was from the 60's, but could be wrong.


----------



## Luftvier

The Rambler said:


> For those of us who might once in a while take a secret pleasure in a well-earned shabbiness, it's hard to know where to draw the line: especially since thinking about it takes the fun out of it. There are certain things that are acceptable, and some that are not. ( Please resole that excellent lhs, ds). We might like the things we wear to look well-worn, unless thrifting: then we want it to look new :biggrin2:


I will wear shirts with frayed cuffs and collars, but not trou. Likewise, I won't wear worn-through shoes, mostly because I don't want to ruin my chances at a resole!


----------



## Trip English

I like worn collars & cuffs, top or bottom, but I won't wear anything with stains. Holes in shoes just hurt.


----------



## The Rambler

I draw the line at food stains on my tie (one reason I prefer bows), but countenance tobacco burns.


----------



## ds23pallas

Lovely autumn day. Barbour Liddesdale, lightweight green sack, O'Connell's gingham, Alden drop tassel loafers:


----------



## hookem12387

^^ Great! I really want a Liddesdale. My favorite barbour


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
NM pant
Tiffany belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
DV Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

Makes me pine for a Barbour in navy. All three of mine are in olive because, apparently, I have no imagination. Great look overall.


----------



## Trip English

STOP THE PRESSES! KITONBRIONI IS WEARING A PIAGET WATCH TODAY! FOR SERIOUSLY!? OMG. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


----------



## jhcam8

Cardinals5 said:


> Alden black shell lhs


Card - you always look nice but I'm wondering if you're getting a little mod with a shorter inseam?


----------



## Repp Stripe

That length was popular during the heyday of the Ivy look.

I like it, and Cardinals5 does it well.


----------



## jhcam8

Repp Stripe said:


> That length was popular during the heyday of the Ivy look.
> 
> I like it, and Cardinals5 does it well.


He does, indeed and I like it as well - that's how I wear mine. Just wondering if we were unwitting trend victims.


----------



## eagle2250

ds23pallas said:


> I find the two perspectives here interesting. My office environment is exceptionally casual most days, so I can "get away" with my experienced outfits. No one has ever noticed (or at least mentioned) peculiarities such as frayed hems. My first pair of Bills were terribly frayed so years ago I did what Jovan is suggesting and had the cuffs turned into plain hems. Then _they_ started to fray. Next holes appeared near the pockets. Finally the zipper's stitching gave way. You will be pleased to know that I at least had _that_ repaired.:icon_smile:
> 
> I have a couple of old jackets from my dad that developed holes in the elbows so I had leather patches sewn on. I also wear my shoes until holes appear in the soles before getting them repaired. It has never actually occurred to me to send them to a cobbler until such time. Here's an old photo of my first pair of Bills, an old pair of LHS and some random but comfy OCBD:


While I am simpatico with the sentiments expressed by Rambler and Luftvier in subsequent posts, ds23pallas' photo is a classic...perhaps even, picture of the year material! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Cardinals5

jhcam8 said:


> Card - you always look nice but I'm wondering if you're getting a little mod with a shorter inseam?





Repp Stripe said:


> That length was popular during the heyday of the Ivy look.
> 
> I like it, and Cardinals5 does it well.





jhcam8 said:


> He does, indeed and I like it as well - that's how I wear mine. Just wondering if we were unwitting trend victims.


If it's a "trend" somewhere, it's not where I live (not a lot of "mods" or "hipsters" in South Carolina). I like the look on some pants, but not others - just whim and fancy. On the other hand, I have plenty of odd trousers/suit pants with 18-19" openings.


----------



## The Rambler

Official timer at horse trials.
Orvis "Plantation" jacket


----------



## Sir Cingle

Digging the look, Rambler. Fair isles of the world, unite!


----------



## C. Sharp

Just about time it reaches Gray Garden level is the time ones family usually schedules an intervention?:icon_smile_wink:



The Rambler said:


> For those of us who might once in a while take a secret pleasure in a well-earned shabbiness, it's hard to know where to draw the line: especially since thinking about it takes the fun out of it. There are certain things that are acceptable, and some that are not. ( Please resole that excellent lhs, ds). We might like the things we wear to look well-worn, unless thrifting: then we want it to look new :biggrin2:


----------



## hobscrk777

This was yesterday.

Blue OCBD
Khaki chinos with the hem turned up for an impromptu cuff
Brown argyle socks
Tricker's wingtips


----------



## Trip English

Hobscrk777: Great classic look overall. I'd try a belt upgrade, that one reads as a little plasticy. Could just be the picture. Also, get that other button buttoned. This isn't a disco.

Rambler: You're setting the bar a little high for us! The whole scene is aces.


----------



## MikeDT

Trip English said:


> STOP THE PRESSES! KITONBRIONI IS WEARING A PIAGET WATCH TODAY! FOR SERIOUSLY!? OMG. KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK.


How unusual and out of character.  I suppose he's also wearing Kiton, Brioni, and Gucci today?


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> Official timer at horse trials.
> Orvis "Plantation" jacket


I have been looking at that jacket for several years now. It disappears from their website and I curse myself for not getting one; it reappears and I dither.


----------



## Trip English

Suit: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: BB OCBD
Bow: BB
Shoes: AE Bel-Air


----------



## Repp Stripe

Great look, Trip.

Very natural looking shoulders. The high three was often seen in the heyday too.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> Official timer at horse trials.
> Orvis "Plantation" jacket


Excellent rig. To my eye, you've provided your fair isle with the best supporting cast I've seen to date on the board.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Suit: Ralph Lauren
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Bow: BB
> Shoes: AE Bel-Air


As someone else noted, the "straight 3" button was very popular "back in the day". I was looking through some old yearbooks from the mid-late 60's and actually saw a lot more "to be buttoned" blazers and sport coats than 3/2. We hardly ever hear that mentioned on the boards, and frankly--at the time--precious few of us noticed, or even knew the difference. 
When the straight 3 buttons came back into style 10-15 years ago they were basically eschewed by trads. I _assume_ the 3/2 must have been around longer, or perhaps dominated the Ivy campuses...but I don't know. At any rate, good looking get up Trip.


----------



## ds23pallas

Not an exceptional look for brunch today, but this tennis sweater is of incredibly soft wool. According to my dad it dates from the 60's and remains in excellent condition. There is no name tag on it. The ubiquitous BB OCBD in blue unistripe resides beneath and brown Weejun Leavitts down below.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


>


Welcome back Uncle!!! We can all breathe a collective sigh...our role model for style _and _class has returned. It is a good day.


----------



## Trip English

=I have to say I appreciate just how much the PS approximates one of the sails on the needlepoint belt. Very nice to have you back, Uncle.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Everyone's favorite uncle returns! Just in time for felt fedora season: great lid!


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle Mac "is back in town" and looking absolutely great! Your daily sartorial inspiration and succinct bits of guidance have been missed. Welcome back my friend!


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Welcome back Uncle!!! We can all breathe a collective sigh...our role model for style _and _class has returned. It is a good day.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> =I have to say I appreciate just how much the PS approximates one of the sails on the needlepoint belt. Very nice to have you back, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Everyone's favorite uncle returns! Just in time for felt fedora season: great lid!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Uncle Mac "is back in town" and looking absolutely great! Your daily sartorial inspiration and succinct bits of guidance have been missed. Welcome back my friend!


thank you


----------



## P Hudson

First things first: welcome back Mac. Great to see you posting again.


Southwick sack, BB ocbd, knit tie, navy trousers, AE longwings (Richmonds).


----------



## Sir Cingle

P Hud: I really like the jacket. Very nice.

Welcome back, Mac. Fantastic hat and pocket square.


----------



## hobscrk777

Trip English said:


> Hobscrk777: Great classic look overall. I'd try a belt upgrade, that one reads as a little plasticy. Could just be the picture. Also, get that other button buttoned. This isn't a disco.


Duly noted! I've sort of been experimenting with un-buttoning the second button the last couple of weeks. I thought it may give off a slightly more relaxed vibe, but I think you're right - I may be giving off a disco vibe instead! As for the belt, it's probably due for an upgrade. I've just been placing a higher priority on other items in my wardrobe recently.


----------



## Trip English

hobscrk777 said:


> Duly noted! I've sort of been experimenting with un-buttoning the second button the last couple of weeks. I thought it may give off a slightly more relaxed vibe, but I think you're right - I may be giving off a disco vibe instead! As for the belt, it's probably due for an upgrade. I've just been placing a higher priority on other items in my wardrobe recently.


I understand. Accessories seem to be the last things attended to when getting a wardrobe in gear. I like the . It's pretty much exactly as dressy as khakis, and so can be dressed up or down as easily.


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> First things first: welcome back Mac. Great to see you posting again.
> 
> Southwick sack, BB ocbd, knit tie, navy trousers, AE longwings (Richmonds).


thank you
good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> P Hud: I really like the jacket. Very nice.
> 
> Welcome back, Mac. Fantastic hat and pocket square.


thank you


----------



## Trip English

A special setting for one of the most purely Trad outfits I've worn.










Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: BB OCBD 
Tie: Vintage BB
Pants: Bill's M2 w/ 1.25" cuff
Shoes: BB Unlined LHS
Not Shown: engine turned silver buckle on custom strap, vintage 60's timex


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Swiss half-franc cufflinks
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> A special setting for one of the most purely Trad outfits I've worn.


Absolutely smashing sir! Wonderful clothing and setting.


----------



## gman-17

Trip English said:


> A special setting for one of the most purely Trad outfits I've worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: Vintage BB
> Pants: Bill's M2 w/ 1.25" cuff
> Shoes: BB Unlined LHS
> Not Shown: engine turned silver buckle on custom strap, vintage 60's timex


Trip those cuffs are just 1.25"? They look a little bigger--but they do not look like the fireman's boots that most guys wear. I think it is a very good trad look.


----------



## Saltydog

gman-17 said:


> Trip those cuffs are just 1.25"? They look a little bigger--but they do not look like the fireman's boots that most guys wear. I think it is a very good trad look.


You have to watch Trip. Clearly those cuffs are at least 1.75". Maybe 2". Granted, they look great, but Trip is the master of misdirection and misinformation. I don't believe he does it intentionally. It seems to be some sort of disorder. I've caught him mis-speaking before. It's sad really. We just need to be understanding and bear with him.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Trip English

Well spotted gentlemen. I had just responded about a 1.25" belt and must have had that in my head! Those are, in fact, 1.75" cuffs. The "Official" cuff.


----------



## Trip English

A casual day of chores and paperwork.










Jacket: LE Overstock Field Coat
Sweatshirt: J.Crew Marled Fleece
Shirt: BB OCBD Red Uni-stripe
Pants: LE Canvas Chinos, Straight Fit
Shoes: Bean Duck Boots


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Great looking casual outfit, Trip - you're on a roll.

























BB ocbd
Hardy Amies rep
BB suspenders (from a friend)
BB glen plaid 3/2 sack suit
Florsheim Royal Imperial grain wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Great looking casual outfit, Trip - you're on a roll.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB ocbd
> Hardy Amies rep
> BB suspenders (from a friend)
> BB glen plaid 3/2 sack suit
> Florsheim Royal Imperial grain wingtips


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## jhcam8

gman-17 said:


> Trip those cuffs are just 1.25"? They look a little bigger--but they do not look like the fireman's boots that most guys wear. I think it is a very good trad look.


More like 2", I'd say.


----------



## MidWestTrad

Fantastic setting. Should appear in a catalog somewhere.



Trip English said:


> A special setting for one of the most purely Trad outfits I've worn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: Vintage BB
> Pants: Bill's M2 w/ 1.25" cuff
> Shoes: BB Unlined LHS
> Not Shown: engine turned silver buckle on custom strap, vintage 60's timex


----------



## The Rambler

Super, all. This thread has been lots of fun lately.


----------



## Wisco

Everyone is looking sharp. I'm not sure I'm up to the collective stanard, but here goes Monday morning at the office wearing a recent eBay score:










Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit, gray worsted... $35.41 + shipping on eBay! The mild wrinkles are there after a bit of steaming to try to bring back the 3/2 roll after the previous "press to the top" hatchet pressing job.
BB end-on-end blue broadcloth BD
RL tie, maroon with gold boxes and white checks
White PS with maroon border










Gray wool socks with pseudo-clocks pattern
AE #8 SC MacNeil gunboats after a good "Mac" shine


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, all. Folks are looking good. Here's another lousy photo:



J. Press gray unconstructed jacket
Sid Mashburn white shirt (thanks, Georgia!)
Chipp Persian cats emblematic
Timex on Smart Turnout strap
Leatherman ribbon belt (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
Allen Edmonds captoes (ditto; thanks, Tweedy!)


----------



## Cardinals5

Wisco said:


> The mild wrinkles are there after a bit of steaming to try to bring back the 3/2 roll after the previous "press to the top" hatchet pressing job.


Good looking suit, Wisco. You can eliminate those wrinkles in the lapel by carefully pressing it with a press cloth (to avoid shine) and then steaming the backside of the lapel starting from under the collar and working your way down. The great Hilton roll will then reemerge in its fully glory.


----------



## TDI GUY

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, all. Folks are looking good. Here's another lousy photo:
> 
> J. Press gray unconstructed jacket
> Sid Mashburn white shirt (thanks, Georgia!)
> Chipp Persian cats emblematic
> Timex on Smart Turnout strap
> Leatherman ribbon belt (not shown)
> Lands' End khakis (ditto)
> Allen Edmonds captoes (ditto; thanks, Tweedy!)


Is that the "slack jacket" currently on the Press website? If so, what are your thoughts?


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD in ecru, another handed-down-from-dad Shetland V-neck argyle, this one in green. It's Thanksgiving long weekend up here and in the spirit of the holiday I'm spending time with the main contributor to my wardrobe (and so much more). Snapped here on the sly for I can't fathom explaining this forum to him.


----------



## Sir Cingle

TDI GUY said:


> Is that the "slack jacket" currently on the Press website? If so, what are your thoughts?


Yes, it is the slack jacket, although you'll note that mine has white buttons, whereas the J. Press version on the Web site has a different color. I really like the jacket: it's very comfortable, and the patch pockets look great. I got mine for 40% off, and I think you'll be able to get one for more than 25% off. In fact, at the Press warehouse sale this summer, they were 70% off. So I would probably wait for a better deal. If you go to a brick and mortar Press store, they'll probably give you 40% off. It's definitely worth it.


----------



## hookem12387

ds23pallas said:


> BB OCBD in ecru, another handed-down-from-dad Shetland V-neck argyle, this one in green. It's Thanksgiving long weekend up here and in the spirit of the holiday I'm spending time with the main contributor to my wardrobe (and so much more). Snapped here on the sly for I can't fathom explaining this forum to him.


 Does your father need another, adopted, son? Decently educated, generally well behaved.


----------



## Jack1425

A round of MD apps with the good lady..

BR Jacket (Not very tradly but I love the fit)
LLB Blue Uni-stripe
BB Chinos
Argylls
A mistake (ebay) pair of Alden tassel loafers stretched out to fit comfortably, missing a tassel but that doesn't bother me so much...
Timex on BB strap


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Little New England Flair and Good Bye Columbus*

Participating in a professional workshop at another Big Ten University today. Beautiful but exceptionally warm autumn day on the edge of Appalachia! Time to depart soon to the Peoples' Republic of Ann Arbor

BB 2B darted Dartmouth Green Country Club Blazer with Deerfield Academy blazer buttons. Made in USA
BB blue and white university stripe OCBD Made in USA
Red Robert Talbott silk four-in-hand necktie with flying mallard motif Made in USA
Majer dark tan lightweight cavalry twill trousers 1.75" cuffs and no break Made in USA
BB Cordovan tassel loafers Made in USA
Red paisley PRL pocket with gamebird motif Made in USA
Dark brown BB alligator belt with brass tongue buckle Made in USA


----------



## The Rambler

*An Homage*








:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Luftvier

*Today:* I feel awful. Flu might be coming on. Left work early. Staying in bed. Gah.

Of course, made time for Serious Business. New buttons - lions' heads.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> :icon_smile_wink:


Nicely done.


----------



## kitonbrioni

nc jacket
RLPL shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hobscrk777

Luftvier said:


> *Today:* I feel awful. Flu might be coming on. Left work early. Staying in bed. Gah.
> 
> Of course, made time for Serious Business. New buttons - lions' heads.


Are those shoes shell? New? They looks like they have a really nice, strong burgundy hue to them (more so than others I've seen)!


----------



## Luftvier

They're shell PTBs from Barrie LTD Bootmaker.

From the SF Archives:


> Barrie was a New Haven institution for years and years. They also had a shop in West Hartford for a few years, which closed when the main store closed. They had a devoted clientele. A very no frills, quality product for a good price kind of place (the type of place you'd expect to find in New England).


I picked them up as NOS for a song last year on eBay. They're English and far sleeker than my Alden PTBs.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> :icon_smile_wink:


Good looking attire.


----------



## Cardinals5

Beautiful room - love that panelling.


----------



## cecil47

Feels like Fall, at least in the A.M.
BB Cord 3/2 darted
LE Hyde Park OCBD
LE tie
GMT master on NATO
Khakis
Targyles
Flosheim Imperial shells


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> :icon_smile_wink:


i like the look


----------



## Jovan

Keep the great outfits coming, everyone. I might even post my first picture in almost a year. (!)


----------



## Cardinals5

I haven't posted casual in a while so...
















1950s BB ocbd
Bills 15th anniversary edition
Target argyles
Ultimate Indys
Avirex A2


----------



## brozek

What the hey - I'll play. I used to post on the SF WAYWT thread just about every day, but it's been a couple years (and one toddler) since then.

-vintage Sero ocbd
-Lands' End chinos
-LGC custom belt
-LL Bean Signature blucher mocs


----------



## Trip English

Nice duds, Cards. I look forward to breaking out the Indys. Are those the M1 fit?

A rainy morning in Greenwich (though the sun appears to be coming out as I type), so an indoor action shot this morning. I'm trying to keep the action shots going while I have the extra time.










Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: Bill's M2
Shoes: RL Tassels


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Brozek, great contribution! Keep it up. The WAYWT thread continues to pick up steam.

I'm liking the LE chinos as my go-to casuals lately and, as you demonstrate, the turn-up is a great option for casual. I also really have to pull the trigger on some signature blucher mocs. Great shots all around.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Nice duds, Cards. I look forward to breaking out the Indys. Are those the M1 fit?


Yeah, M1s. I'm liking the action shots - keep it up.


----------



## Wisco

Great looks gentlemen! A fine Tuesday morning here in southern Wisconsin. Our "extended summer" continues with no snow or cold weather in the near term. I might even get to accompany our children for Halloween trick-or-treating in shorts if this weather continues for another few weeks!

A sequential set of photos for this WAYWT post: Early morning in my front yard











 Bills M1P worn at my natural waist with braces
 Alden Cigar SC PTB
 Target argyle socks (not visible)

In the car sitting still while stuck in traffic:











 Omega Seamaster Professional watch on "real Bond" Nato G10 strap. Damn, I just noticed the date is one day behind. This is what happens when you have multiple watches and don't keep the automatics on a watch winder.

Finally in my home-away-from-home beige cubical:











 BB traditional fit "needs to be ironed but I didn't" red/white striped OCBD
 PRL silk tie. Red shields on blue ground
 No-name sack blue blazer
 White pocket square


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Wisco. I particularly dig the tie. Well done.

WAYWT is nice and vibrant these days! Good looks all around.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Lovely Michigan Autumn Day*

Sunny- 60F Predominately blue skies with a few wispy clouds!

Southwick 3B Douglas Shetland Sportcoat - Taupe, Black , French Blue, Orange and Back District Check Sport Coat. Made in USA
J. Press blue OCBD with flapped breast pocket! Made in USA
Majer Britich Khaki gabardine trousers no break 1.75" cuff Made in USA
Alden antiqued British Tan pebble grain low vamp loafers Made in USA
Trafalgar foxhead mask belt buckle on burgundy Cortina strap. Made in USA
Red Robert Talbott necktie with Yellow Labrador Retriever and cat-tail motif! Made in USA


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## jhcam8

The Rambler said:


>


Looking professorial!


----------



## vwguy

Long weekend in Door County...









Bean chmois shirt
LE khakis
Bass loafers










LE orange & blue paintbrush short
Old Navy khakis
Leatherman belt
Sperrys



















North Face fleece (I know!)
BB pink gingham shirt
LE Khakis
Sperrys

Brian


----------



## The Rambler

jhcam8 said:


> Looking professorial!


Thank you, though I was going for fiduciary :biggrin2:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
MD belt
JB socks
Romano bluchers
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, Bills M1, Barbour lightweight Beaufort. Sebago loafers old enough to be USA made but recent enough to be overly shiney giving the boot to a Lotus Esprit.


----------



## cecil47

LE cardigan
LE Hyde Park OCBD
LE tie
Hamilton Vantage on Central
Khakis
AE pennies


----------



## Bermuda

Sorry but the NorthFace is sickening to my eyes! Synthetic (fake) materials!!!!


----------



## MidWestTrad

Sunny, fall day in Cleveland.

BB OBCD
BB Repp tie
BB Advantage chinos
BB Argyle socks....detecting a theme here?
.....and Nettleton loafers!
Topped off with a JAB blazer.

GW


----------



## TheWGP

Today was essentially summer's last hurrah here with temps in the 70's - low 80's, so I took full advantage:

BB irish linen buttondown
BB shorts
BB whiskey shell unlined LHS - sockless for what I intend to be the last time this season!

And no, my hand is not on my head - I was actually trying not to hit my head on a branch while not losing my footing... eeh!


----------



## erbs

Luftvier said:


> *Today:* I feel awful. Flu might be coming on. Left work early. Staying in bed. Gah.
> 
> Of course, made time for Serious Business. New buttons - lions' heads.


This is a great look. Who makes the tie?


----------



## Per

It's getting cold in Sweden so this is probably the last day I can run around doing errands without a coat. But there is no reason to be gloomy - it´s only six months to spring ​​Bowtie from J Crew ​OCBD from BB​Leather bag bought in India​Belt from J. Press ​Bill's Khakis, M2 british tan ​Tassels from Ralph Lauren Darlton​Sack blazer from O'Connells​ ---------------------------------------​Check out my blog. ​


----------



## Trip English

Well done, Per! Not bad for being so far from Yale!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yes, very nice, Per! And welcome to the forum.


----------



## mcarthur

Per said:


> It's getting cold in Sweden so this is probably the last day I can run around doing errands without a coat. But there is no reason to be gloomy - it´s only six months to spring
> 
> Bowtie from J Crew
> OCBD from BB
> Leather bag bought in India
> Belt from J. Press
> Bill's Khakis, M2 british tan
> Tassels from Ralph Lauren Darlton
> Sack blazer from O'Connells
> ---------------------------------------
> Check out my blog. ​


welcome to the forum
good looking attire


----------



## Cardinals5

BB tattersall
BB brown herringbone 3/2 sack
Mystery-maker fox head emblematic
Bills M1s
Alden pebble-grain lhs


----------



## Per

Thanks for the positive feedback!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker fox head emblematic


That the fox appears rodent-like doesn't detract from the coolness of that tie, in fact, it may enhance it!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

As usual, everyone is looking snazzy today.



Rugby herringbone 3/2 sack
J. Press knit tie
Rugby tattersall OCBD with lousy collar
J. Press tie bar
Lands' End belt (not shown)
J. Press trousers (ditto)
J. Crew argyles (ditto)
Allen Edmonds wingtips, hand-me-down from my father (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

All looking very well. Welcome Per, nice crisp outfit: picture size too big, though. Outstanding Aldens, Cards.


----------



## smujd

Per said:


> ​
> 
> ​


Well done. Great shoes.

Like the blog, but, distressingly, it is not in English. Beautiful family (at least, I assume that's your family).


----------



## Repp Stripe

White Broadcloth Buttondown with a Flap Pocket and Locker Loop
Black Shawl Collar Cardigan with Three Open Patch Pockets
Khakis
Burgundy Surcingle
Timex Camper
Gray Socks
Dark Brown Weejuns


----------



## Jack1425

Per said:


> It's getting cold in Sweden so this is probably the last day I can run around doing errands without a coat. But there is no reason to be gloomy - it´s only six months to spring
> 
> Bowtie from J Crew
> OCBD from BB
> Leather bag bought in India
> Belt from J. Press
> Bill's Khakis, M2 british tan
> Tassels from Ralph Lauren Darlton
> Sack blazer from O'Connells
> ---------------------------------------
> Check out my blog. ​


Per, well done indeed! I have to say all, I am really beginning to be won over by the larger cuff's.. 2inches?


----------



## Wisco

Not particularly trad today... Felt a little Rubinacci with my shirt collar (MTM Hemrajani chambray with hidden buttons) and I have a secret thing for Sam Hober grenadine ties.:icon_smile_wink:










(Not pictured)


 Dark blue trousers
 R. Martegani Lucca blucher shoes
My Dad's 1969 ref. 145.022 (cal.861) Omega Speedmaster


----------



## andcounting

Sir, you posted without a comment about your bad pic or bad outfit - I like it! I look forward your posts.



Sir Cingle said:


> As usual, everyone is looking snazzy today.
> 
> Rugby herringbone 3/2 sack
> J. Press knit tie
> Rugby tattersall OCBD with lousy collar
> J. Press tie bar
> Lands' End belt (not shown)
> J. Press trousers (ditto)
> J. Crew argyles (ditto)
> Allen Edmonds wingtips, hand-me-down from my father (ditto)


----------



## Jack1425

Enjoying the cooler weather...


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
BB blue ocbd
JCrew repp
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

andcounting said:


> Sir, you posted without a comment about your bad pic or bad outfit - I like it! I look forward your posts.


Andcounting: Thank you so much! By now, I figure that everyone knows the camera on my computer isn't very good!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*From Green to a Rich Autumn Hue In Seven Days*

Autumn has overtaken Ann Arbor. Last Wednesday, a colleague commented to me how green things were for the first week of October. He was most certainly correct. However, since then the lush greenery has given way to the rich red, yellow and orange hues of Autumn. Sunny and 65 degrees.

BB Blue OCBD
BB paisely mogadore necktie - primarily red with green, navy yellow, orange and a touch of gold
Majer Midweight taupe cavalry twills. No break. 1.75" cuffs
Alden burgundy calfskin full strap loafers
BB 3B Cashmer Sack Sportcoat - Grey, Black, Navy, Burgundy and Orange Glen Plaid.


----------



## Orgetorix

In the vein of Trip's "action shots," I present the following tooth-brushing shot:

















BB shirt, sweater, chinos, and socks
Keith Highlander Executive Imperial longwings


----------



## The Rambler

unusual Italian tweed (or whatever) from about 1990
BS tie, same vintage


----------



## Joe Beamish

These M1s mustn't go without being saluted here. Khakis at the waist look SO much better than the usual glop in my view, at least on lean and fit lads like ds23pallas....



ds23pallas said:


> BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, Bills M1, Barbour lightweight Beaufort. Sebago loafers old enough to be USA made but recent enough to be overly shiney giving the boot to a Lotus Esprit.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> unusual Italian tweed (or whatever) from about 1990
> BS tie, same vintage


Fantastic. Nice color combo. I've *got* to get my hands on a Ben Silver tie--without paying an arm and a leg for it.


----------



## hsc89

Absolutely beautiful day today - "Bueller . . .Bueller . . ."

Lacoste knit - purple
Bill's M2P poplin shorts - british khaki
Filson belt - brown (purely functional and hidden from view today)
Alden cordo LHS - ravello

The shells are probably a bit too much, given that I look more like I might be headed to the golf course instead of the office, but what the heck!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
PS bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Per

Jack1425 said:


> Per, well done indeed! I have to say all, I am really beginning to be won over by the larger cuff's.. 2inches?


Thanks! Larger cuff's are nice these once are 4 cm, so about 1.58 inches.


----------



## Per

Thanks Smujd! And yes, it's my extended family in the pics.

The blog has an translator from Google built in so if you want you can read the posts in english. (or at least read something that claims to be english


----------



## Jovan

Surprised no one's deducted trad points from you for the creased chinos.


----------



## ds23pallas

Joe Beamish said:


> These M1s mustn't go without being saluted here. Khakis at the waist look SO much better than the usual glop in my view, at least on lean and fit lads like ds23pallas....


Thanks, Joe. Kind of you to say. Today's rig is (surprise) another hand-me-down from dad. Probably my favourite suit, it's a two-button sack in olive herringbone, flat front pants with cuffs. I am contstantly amazed that dad's old wares fit me perfectly, no alterations required. Also shown, BB pinpoint button down in blue, handed-down knit tie and Alden cordovan tassel loafers. And check out that lining!


----------



## Luftvier

*Today*: Still not feeling 100%. But work beckons. Stanley Blacker sack. Moleskin trou shrunk an inch in the laundry. Considering leaving them for a true _Take Ivy_ look, but that might be a tad too silly.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Luftvier: That jacket is nothing short of superb. The colors are great. (And, unlike me, you offer such nice photos!)

WAYWT is looking great, fellows! Inspiration aplenty.


----------



## Trip English

Luftvier, 

I don't see any reason not to keep those trousers at the ready. The length is perfectly acceptable given the the contour of the leg.


----------



## Trip English

Wisco said:


>


Wisco, I've been meaning to comment on this. I read a short, but interesting article in Departures that went over a few minor points on the history of Brooks Brothers and what is unique about the shirts. One thing I'd never noticed is that the cuff button is set back toward the sleeve to facilitate the cuffs being turned back (rather than unbuttoned outright) when writing with pen & ink. The very same afternoon you post that picture with your cuff turned back. Synchronicity.


----------



## Trip English

Jacket: Barbour Liddesdale
Shirt: BB OCBD
Sweater Vest: BB Fair Isle (current offering)
Pants: LE Canvas Straight Fit 
Shoes: STS


----------



## Trip English

DS, old bean! Another classic look. Is that Barbour as orange as it appears? If so, from whence did it come?


----------



## The Rambler

Luft:exquisite check on that SB
DS: love to see a macro of that suit fabric
Trip: wonderful photos lately
:icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> Jacket: Barbour Liddesdale
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Sweater Vest: BB Fair Isle (current offering)
> Pants: LE Canvas Straight Fit
> Shoes: STS


Very nice, Trip. The Fair Isle looks great.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Luft:exquisite check on that SB
> DS: love to see a macro of that suit fabric
> Trip: wonderful photos lately
> :icon_smile:


Thanks, Rambler. The economy's been cooperating the past few months so I've done some hiring and now I get to have a little more time to devote to various hobbies. I've decided I'd try and post the pictures of the types of photos I like to see, where we get to see the clothing in some scenario. These, to me, are as valuable as the head-on shots where we can reference elements of fit.


----------



## ds23pallas

Trip English said:


> DS, old bean! Another classic look. Is that Barbour as orange as it appears? If so, from whence did it come?


Ha ha old bean - my dad calls me that. The Barbour is quite orange, but not obnoxiously so as the finish is not "glossy" at all. I bought it years ago when I was living in Sweden for a while. Specifically, I picked it up at the NK store in Stockholm.

Rambler - here's another shot of the suit fabric:


----------



## Trip English

Glad to hear that the jacket is orange. This will be a low priority quest for me now.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, you've reminded me how much I want a Liddesdale in either blue or olive. I ended up getting my peacoat on ebay for half the price I intended to spend, so I shall start scouring ebay for a liddesdale, as well! Hopefully they don't get driven up in price as much as the other models during the current barbour binge


----------



## Jovan

Sigh. I wish the temps would drop a lot faster here, then I'd have something more exciting to show than, "OCBD and khakis -- rinse and repeat, wardrobe for rest of week."


----------



## erbs

Nice fit, Trip.


----------



## Per

Pink shetland sweater from O'Connells
Bills Khakis, M2 khaki color (1,57 inch cuffs)
Tan bucks from O'Connells 
OCBD "new old stock" BB from O'Connells
Wool socks from LL. bean

----------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, ds: great looking country suit. I find I really enjoy closeups of fabric/details, where warranted, as well as "action" shots, where possible.


----------



## The Rambler

per: impeccable outfit; love the pink O'Connells shetland. They've got the best colors.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## hookem12387

Per, fantastic! I really want a few shetlands, along with that cooler weather Jovan is hoping for, as well. And I now have to get some of those socks. Great look to extend the dirty bucks into the fall.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Folks are looking good again today. I'm delighted, Per, that I own that same shetland. I've yet to wear it, but I'm obviously in for a treat. Here's what I've got on today:



J. Press 3/2 navy blazer
Sero Purist pink OCBD (NOS from O'Connell's)
J. Press repp tie
Leatherman red surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End stone khakis (ditto)
no-name argyle socks (ditto)
L.L. Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)


----------



## Orgetorix

Dratted furtive bathroom pictures with awful green lighting and junky cellphone camera.

















Blazer from Schupp & Snyder, a defunct Louisville men's store
BB charcoal gabs
JAB shirt (actually a mini check, though you can't tell from the photo)
Fife and Forfar Yeomanry bow from The Bow Tie Club
Target argyles
Alden 994 saddles


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Very Trad Thursday*

Striving to makke this an "All American" Apparel Week. Although its getting harder to find, Trad apparel made in the USA is the standard, though I have to admit the Canadians, English, Irish and French make some nice products as well.

Gitman Blue Royal Oxford Button Down - Hunt Club, Cinn, Ohio - Made in USA
Majer Olive Gabardine Trouses - 1.75" Cuffs - No Break - Made in USA
Robert Silk Twill Paisley Necktie - Primarily Navy Blue with Green, Gold and Burgundy - Made in USA
J. Press 3B Sack Plaid Sportcoat - Brown, Blue, Black, Red, Orange and Burgundy Made in USA
Alden Burgundy Calfskin Tassel Loafers - Whillock Brothers Rochester, NY Bought New in 1985-6. Made in USA.
Trafalgar burgundy calfskin strap with Plain Monogrammed Tiffany Gold Slide Buckle Made in USA


----------



## Trip English

Another splendid morning in Connecticut.



















Blazer: O'Connells (as is becoming usual)
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: BB Clark Fit wide-wale cords
Shoes: BB Unlined LHS
Dog: Molly


----------



## Repp Stripe

^I've decided I really like green pants with navy blazers.

Probably something wrong with me, but I've come to prefer olive chinos over khaki. Seems less "headed to the country club."

Good look, Trip.

Is the tie a Brooks #1?


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, I'm moving to Connecticut and becoming your protege. This string of shots is just awesome


----------



## Trip English

Thanks gents.

It's a #1 pattern, but doesn't appear to be a current color scheme. I got it off the exchange a couple weeks back.


----------



## andcounting

Jovan said:


> Sigh. I wish the temps would drop a lot faster here, then I'd have something more exciting to show than, "OCBD and khakis -- rinse and repeat, wardrobe for rest of week."


Sighing in similar situation. Check my location Jovan. At least St Augustine has a constant breeze. A blazer is comfy in the shade with the ocean breeze.


----------



## andcounting

Sir Cingle said:


> Luftvier: That jacket is nothing short of superb. The colors are great. _*(And, unlike me, you offer such nice photos!)*_


There you go again! I thought we were making progress.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
OC shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

My oldest hand-me-down, an early to mid-fifties alpaca cardigan from my dad. Shown with a BB OCBD in blue, dark green BB cords and BB cordovan loafers:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

oldschoolprep said:


> Striving to makke this an "All _American" Apparel _Week.


So we can look forward to low-cut v-neck, rompers, revealing leggings and semi-pornographic ads?


----------



## Per

Harris Tweed sack jacket 2/3 roll from BB
Bowtie from RL
OCBD from BB
Key fob from BB
Bill's Khakishttps://www.billskhakis.com/ M2 brittish tan
Suede chukkaboots from Alfred Sergant (Guildford)

---------------------------
Check out my blog


----------



## Per

Trip English, great look. I never thought green pants would work that well with a navy blazer. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, Bills M1, Barbour lightweight Beaufort. Sebago loafers old enough to be USA made but recent enough to be overly shiney giving the boot to a Lotus Esprit.


DS23,

This is one of the best outfits I've seen here ... the bills M1 fit is simply awesome. Thanks for posting photos -- I have enjoyed them immensely!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

It's official "Don't Mess with My Bucket Hat" Day:



J. Press tweed 3/2 jacket
Brooks Brothers white pinpoint button-down shirt
Eddie Jacobs beer mugs emblematic tie
MY J. PRESS BUCKET HAT!
Lands' End khakis (not shown)
no-name argyles (ditto)
Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

Casual Friday marks the end of a good week. Work is busy; Kids are enjoying our "extended summer" fall; and I scored 2 BB suits, a lightly used Filson Pullman bag and a set of 4 vintage Cable Car Clothiers Irish Poplin and wool ties off eBay.




















 Orvis hemp/cotton shirt
 BB Fair Isle sweater vest (arrived a week ago.... where is my 3/2 sack blazer, grrrr)
 LE Heritage Chinos
 Alden for Context Roy boots, Horween Chromexcel leather and crepe sole


----------



## Dragoon

BB OCBD
BB Merino sweater
LL Bean pants


----------



## chiamdream

Great stuff in this thread lately. Trip, the look with the green cords is inspired. Per: you're batting .1000 so far. Love that pink shetland.

As an antidote to the exotic-location lifestyle shots:

















BB tweed (from the exchange)
BB blue uni-stripe OCBD
Cape Cod mug emblematic (from the exchange)
J.Crew classic fit chinos
LHS


----------



## Repp Stripe

^That's a great look, chiamdream. 

Love that tweed.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^^Chiam: Although you can't tell it from my picture, we appear to be wearing different colors of essentially the same emblematic tie today. Great minds think alike, I suppose.

As always, folks are looking good.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Fantastic combo. I might have to re-think my opinion on emblematic ties 



chiamdream said:


> Great stuff in this thread lately. Trip, the look with the green cords is inspired. Per: you're batting .1000 so far. Love that pink shetland.
> 
> As an antidote to the exotic-location lifestyle shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB tweed (from the exchange)
> BB blue uni-stripe OCBD
> Cape Cod mug emblematic (from the exchange)
> J.Crew classic fit chinos
> LHS


----------



## chiamdream

Sir Cingle said:


> ^^Chiam: Although you can't tell it from my picture, we appear to be wearing different colors of essentially the same emblematic tie today. Great minds think alike, I suppose.


Hey, neat! I was reaching for a knit tie this morning and something convinced me to give this one its maiden voyage. There must have been a lot of this silk out there once upon a time.

LoneSuit and Repp Stripe, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## oldschoolprep

*Time Flies When You're Having Fun*

This week has blown by at nearly the speed of light! Did a good job of achieving my All Apparel Made in USA goal this week. Niice Autumn weather forecast for all weekend! Golf at Inverness Club in Toledo, Ohio at literally "the crack of dawn" and then back to A2 for the Iowa-Michigan game! Have a great weekend everyone!

J. Press Blue Royal Oxford Cloth Button Down with conventional breast pocket. Made in USA
BB Taupe Gabardine Trousers No Break with 1.75" Cuffs Made in USA.
Andover Shop 3B Sack Brown Cashmere Herringbone Sport Coat with Light Brown and Tan overplaid. Made in USA of EU manufactured fabric
Robert Talbott Burgundy Club tie with "Pheasant in Foxhorn" motif. Made in USA
BB Burgundy Cordovan Full Strap Penny Loafers Made in USA.
Trafalgar small horse hoof pick buckle on burgundy harness leather strap - Both Made in USA.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Excellent apparel choice, Sir Cingle. Hope all is well in Eliville!


----------



## AlanC

Going out with MrsC to see a movie later...



















Of note, my thrifted alligator belt with replacement buckle.


----------



## The Rambler

Great fall looks from everyone: SirC and Chaim: takes me back to when I was a young academic 35 years ago. AlanC, great find on that belt.


----------



## Sir Cingle

oldschoolprep said:


> Excellent apparel choice, Sir Cingle. Hope all is well in Eliville!


Thanks so much, OSP!

Thank you, Rambler! You were a professor, eh? You've certainly got the wardrobe for it. Nice emblematic. And those shoes are stellar.


----------



## redmanca

Green cords from PRL and AE wholecuts from TheWGP.

Conor


----------



## ds23pallas

Something new for me today - no hand-me-downs. BB University blazer, BB OCBD in blue, Bills khakis in olive, Aldens in brown analine pull up leather and rubber lug sole. The late afternoon sun wreaks havoc and washes me out pretty effetively:


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
DG shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
VW cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^
ds23pallas...There are a lot of great looks on this thread. But I really have to say, for my taste, you consistantly strike the perfect chord with every single post. Whether you dress up or down you really have a knack for defining the Trad look that is timeless and spot on. You have found certain quality items (BB ocbds and Bills Khakis) that work and you don't stray off course. The footwear is always interesting, the coats and ties just right and your Dad's hand-me-downs fit perfectly with your style. You can stick with this look for the rest of your life and always look great. Kudos for finding and sticking with what so many are still looking for and experimenting with...including, at times, myself. (P.S. _not to criticize anyone else for what they do) _but thanks for keeping the pics "mug-less" and keeping the focus on the clothing. Again, just my preference. Maybe I'm just jealous since I'm past my male modeling days. At any rate good show and lots of class pal.


----------



## Saltydog

Well I see while I was responding to the ds post directly above with a ^^^^, that insufferable kitonbrioni snunk in his daily self-serving non-trad post. ("Will someone rid me of this priest!") :aportnoy: --to borrow from Becket--


----------



## Cowtown

Saltydog said:


> Well I see while I was responding to the ds post directly above with a ^^^^, that insufferable kitonbrioni snunk in his daily self-serving non-trad post. ("Will someone rid me of this priest!") :aportnoy: --to borrow from Becket--


The "Ignore Poster" option is your friend.


----------



## Trip English

Standard rig for a chore-less day off and a headless shot for Salty:










Sweater: RL Cashmere Cable Knit
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: Bill's M2
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## The Rambler

^ I agree with Cowtown, Salty. The guy isn't breaking any rules, and your attacks are beginning to seem a little cruel. Just hit "ignore poster."


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Trip et al. For me, a casual day with a familiar sweater. Heading with my father for our first visit to the Shoe Mart in Norwalk.



O'Connell's pink shetland
Rugby blue university stripe OCBD
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
Brooks Brothers annoyingly tight argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)


----------



## hookem12387

SirCingle, I believe Trip has said before the Rugby OCBD collars are actually pretty decent, is that your opinion, as well? I ask because I'm not positive Trip said it!


----------



## The Rambler

Nice color, SirC (though it's true, what you say about your photos). Worth the price?


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Trip et al. For me, a casual day with a familiar sweater. Heading with my father for our first visit to the Shoe Mart in Norwalk.
> 
> O'Connell's pink shetland
> Rugby blue university stripe OCBD
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Lands' End khakis (ditto)
> Brooks Brothers annoyingly tight argyles (ditto)
> L.L. Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)


good luck
ask for ed zapatka or joe zapatka


----------



## ds23pallas

Thank you Saltydog for the appreciation. The weather became cold here, literally overnight from shorts weather to snow and now below zero (Celcius). Headed out to breakfast with an old Barbour International jacket, rag wool (is that what it is called?) sweater, LL Bean flannel lined jeans and a 1981 Heuer Monza:


----------



## mcarthur

good-bye to summer


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> SirCingle, I believe Trip has said before the Rugby OCBD collars are actually pretty decent, is that your opinion, as well? I ask because I'm not positive Trip said it!


Hookem,

I like the shirts overall as they are slim and soft (softness is likely the first factor I look for), but their collars are not suitable for buttoning and managing ties of any sort. They're quite short and have nothing in the way of a roll.

I should add, however, that I'm undergoing a great expanding and transitioning to fuller cuts as (having experimented with a few pieces) I find them to be superior in every aspect, from comfort through appearance. So I'll be placing some slim numbers on the exchange and if you're a medium I suggest you keep your eyes peeled.


----------



## Trip English

"Heading with my father for our first visit to the Shoe Mart in Norwalk."

I drove by around 12:30 and glanced over at the parking lot to see if I could spot a pink shetlands wandering about. No such luck, but perhaps a meetup of fellow nutmeggers might be in order at some New Haven hot spot.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks for the compliment, Rambler. One day I'll get a nicer camera. I am in love with the O'Connell's shetland. It is comfortable, fits well, and the color is simply superb. It is worth the price.

Hookem: As to the Rugby shirts, Trip is completely correct: The Rugby OCBDs are soft and slim. But the collars are terrible, especially with a tie. They are floppy and are only appropriate for casual wear.

Sorry I missed you, Trip. I just got back--with a couple of pairs of Aldens. I'll be taking pictures soon for the October acquisitions thread.

A meet-up for CT folks would be lots of fun, Trip. Count me in.


----------



## jhcam8

mcarthur said:


> good-bye to summer


Cool belt, Mac.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> ^ I agree with Cowtown, Salty. The guy isn't breaking any rules, and your attacks are beginning to seem a little cruel. Just hit "ignore poster."


Rambler, I respect your opinion enough to refrain from further comments on kitonbrioni. However, I think "cruel" is a bit strong. I seriously doubt that he ever even reads the rest of the thread. He posts on a number of forums as I understand it to publicize his blog. I don't recall seeing him contribute to the give and take of the forum and I feel that he is simply taking advantage of it to further his own purposes. I think that is a lack of respect.
I work in a business where people are constantly working the system to get free publicity to further their own endeavors and we have to police it. That's where I'm coming from. I would not want to be unkind to a sincere contributor.

But--I could be mistaken and, at any rate, there is no rule against what he is doing. If I am wrong, certainly I apologize. I also apologize if I have offended you or anyone else. I respect the forum and it's members and don't like to see anyone take advantage. But that is not my job or role. So kb, if you happen to read this...accept my regrets if I've been uncivil or unfair. Won't happen again.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> good-bye to summer


Leather Man belt?


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
Zegna shirt
Borrelli pant
Orciani belt
Zegna socks
JL chelsea boots
AOS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

jhcam8 said:


> Cool belt, Mac.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Leather Man belt?


smathers and bronson needlepoint belt-highly recommend


----------



## Trip English

Last day in the country for a while. A little business travel and then back to the grind.










Sport Coat: Press (currently for sale in The Private Collection!)
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: LE Canvas Straight Fit
Shoes: STS


----------



## ds23pallas

Barbour Harris Tweed jacket, LL Bean Signature tattersall shirt, ancient handed-down lightweight cardigan sweater in red with black and white trim. Navy blue cords and LL Bean Signature bluchers.


----------



## mcarthur

last hurrah


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
NM tie
Kiton shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
MD belt
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bermuda

Very casual Sunday....

Ralph Lauren American Living blue/white seersucker shirt underneath sweater
LL Bean sweater
Chaps jeans
Sperry Top siders
Iona College alumni hat
The Original trad Mountain Dew


----------



## Trip English

Love the throwback Dew!


----------



## jfkemd

lots of inspiration going on here.
thanks guys.
here is my contribution...

lands end twill button down shirt
LLbean shetland sweater
levi's corduroy pants
argyle socks from the Gap
lace ups from Clark's--Natureveldt
watch--vintage military HMT (Hindustan Machine Tools) on a strap from John Helmer in Portland, OR
spectacles are from Anne et Valentin


----------



## Charles Saturn

Someone understands depth of field. Some nice shots there. That's what this thread needs.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Jfkemd: As always, very nice shots. I dig the shirt and shetland combo. Very nice.

Mac: I think I've told you this before, but your belts are always superb.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Jfkemd: As always, very nice shots. I dig the shirt and shetland combo. Very nice.
> 
> Mac: I think I've told you this before, but your belts are always superb.


thank you


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Evidently my computer camera image quality somewhere between daguerreotype and Chilean mine-cam.

I'll have to try one of those gorillapods.


----------



## MDCEMII

Trip English said:


> Last day in the country for a while. A little business travel and then back to the grind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Press (currently for sale in The Private Collection!)
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Pants: LE Canvas Straight Fit
> Shoes: STS


Very nice look, Trip. I'm curious and the fit of the LE Canvas khakis. I tried on a pair this afternoon, in the Land's End section of my local Sears, and I was disappointed by what seemed like an extremely wide leg. Tough to tell from your photo, of course, but they don't look too roomy on you. Wondering if you had any alterations done, or if they're straight off the rack, which I imagine they are.


----------



## Trip English

They're straight off the rack. And yes, the leg is more generous than I'd have worn in the past, but I'm enjoying the fit of these and the Bill's M2s I've gotten recently. In many ways a wider cut is more flattering to a thinner frame than something slimmer.


----------



## 64MGB

Alan C....great look. what make jeans and shoes? Dynamite.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> They're straight off the rack. And yes, the leg is more generous than I'd have worn in the past, but I'm enjoying the fit of these and the Bill's M2s I've gotten recently. In many ways a wider cut is more flattering to a thinner frame than something slimmer.


How do you find the quality of the LE Canvas compared to Bills?


----------



## Cowtown

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Evidently my computer camera image quality somewhere between daguerreotype and Chilean mine-cam.
> 
> I'll have to try one of those gorillapods.


Classic look. FWIW, I think the pic looks OK.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's lineup:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack (thanks, Tweedy!)
Andover Shop green bengal-striped pinpoint button-down
J. Press emblematic owl tie
Rugby cords (not shown)
Alden 405s (ditto)


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing today: 

BB traditional fit purple graph check broadcloth button down dress shirt
BB Advantage Clark Chinos 
11 year old Johnson and Murphy Waxed leather bluchers. 
Omega Seamaster Deville circa 1966 
and packing a black Pelikan M600.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Today's lineup:
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack (thanks, Tweedy!)
> Andover Shop green bengal-striped pinpoint button-down
> J. Press emblematic owl tie
> Rugby cords (not shown)
> Alden 405s (ditto)


Great looking shirt. How're the Indys?


----------



## Wisco

A casual shot on a "I just didn't feel like wearing a tie" day at the office.










Mercer blue OCBD
"The English Shop" Princeton 3/2 button tan/brown/blue Harris Tweed Jacket
LE maroon with white spots silk pocket square
Navy twill slacks
Targyle socks
Burgundy shoes


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking shirt. How're the Indys?


Thanks, Cards. Although they're expensive, shirts from the Andover Shop are pretty great. Very nice collars.

I'm loving the Indys: really comfortable.

Wisco: Very nice look. The jacket looks fantastic, and I love the pocket square.


----------



## chiamdream

jfkemd said:


> lots of inspiration going on here.
> thanks guys.
> here is my contribution...
> 
> lands end twill button down shirt
> LLbean shetland sweater
> levi's corduroy pants
> argyle socks from the Gap
> lace ups from Clark's--Natureveldt
> watch--vintage military HMT (Hindustan Machine Tools) on a strap from John Helmer in Portland, OR
> spectacles are from Anne et Valentin


Brilliant stuff. Sweater + shirt combo is hard to beat. That patina on the Natureveldts is fantastic! I've got a similar HMT that I should remember to take a shot of.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Sir Cingle said:


> Today's lineup:
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack (thanks, Tweedy!)
> Andover Shop green bengal-striped pinpoint button-down
> J. Press emblematic owl tie
> Rugby cords (not shown)
> Alden 405s (ditto)


Interesting. That is the latest edition of my club's tie. I don't remember seeing any J. Press branding on it, though.


----------



## Per

Patchworked tweed vest from J. Crew
OCDB from BB
Khakis from RL
Tie from RL
L.L. Bean Duck Hunting Boots

---------------------------------------
Check out my blog.
https://manligheter.se/


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
SR pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Today's lineup:
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack (thanks, Tweedy!)
> Andover Shop green bengal-striped pinpoint button-down
> J. Press emblematic owl tie
> Rugby cords (not shown)
> Alden 405s (ditto)


nice looking attire. consider a pocket square


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Mac. A couple of weeks ago I bought my first pocket square (a white silk one). It would add a nice touch to the outfit. I'll have to be better about grabbing it before I leave the house in the morning!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## AlanC

Per said:


> https://manligheter.se/wp-content/uploads/2009/11/DSC025361-681x1024.jpg
> 
> Patchworked tweed vest from J. Crew


Sharp vest.


----------



## Trip English

Per,

I like the outfit very much, but the bean boots seem a little too studied. The newness and the location make them stand out as an affectation. I understand you're in Sweden so the whole thing is a bit of an affectation, but you know what I mean.


----------



## statboy

Just finished looking through the WAYWT thread over on the fashion forum.....wow! That is some entertaining stuff. The spread collars and cuff links (and big rings to match cuff links) are quite entertaining.


----------



## jfkemd

chiamdream said:


> Brilliant stuff. Sweater + shirt combo is hard to beat. That patina on the Natureveldts is fantastic! I've got a similar HMT that I should remember to take a shot of.


thanks


----------



## Benson

Can anyone speak to the heft or flimsiness of the LE PS Wisco is wearing above? 
Thanks in advance,
Benson


----------



## Wisco

Benson said:


> Can anyone speak to the heft or flimsiness of the LE PS Wisco is wearing above?
> Thanks in advance,
> Benson


Benson,

The LE PS I wore today is a pretty light silk. It has machined rolled edges and is only slightly larger than square... in other words it's not a high end PS. I bought it as a set of two, the other is navy/white dots, from the local LE outlet store maybe last year? .... I live about 30 miles from LE HQ in Dodgeville, WI so the local outlet has a lot of selection.


----------



## P Hudson

This runs from last Friday through to today.



RLP University light-weight tweed, LE blue uni-stripe, brown LE khakis, dirty bucks.


BB navy sack, BB blue ocbd, BB Makers tie, LE glen plaid trousers, AE chukkhas


----------



## P Hudson

Layers on a rainy day:



PRL rain coat over BB navy sack blazer over BB A&S merino sweater over Polo ocbd; khaki trousers, bb argyles and cordovan wings




And now, I'm off to clean my mirror. If I've posted too many pictures, don't hesitate to tell me.


----------



## ButtonedDown

I dunno...I think the boots look pretty good. The only way to make them look "not new" is to wear them, right?

I bought my Maine Hunting Shoes in 1984, and I dread having to break in (and make look not-new) another pair. That is, if the first ones ever wear out.

Great vest.

--bill



Trip English said:


> Per,
> 
> I like the outfit very much, but the bean boots seem a little too studied. The newness and the location make them stand out as an affectation. I understand you're in Sweden so the whole thing is a bit of an affectation, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Per

Trip English said:


> Per,
> 
> I like the outfit very much, but the bean boots seem a little too studied. The newness and the location make them stand out as an affectation. I understand you're in Sweden so the whole thing is a bit of an affectation, but you know what I mean.


Yes, I see your point. The Bean boots was a bit over the top  It would have been better with a pair of Hunters or something (I was on the way to "Gärdet" (a park in Stockholm) to play with my brothers dog so I needed a pair wellies). Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Trip English

A pair of wellies would have been a great alternative.


----------



## Sir Cingle

P Hudson said:


> Layers on a rainy day:
> 
> PRL rain coat over BB navy sack blazer over BB A&S merino sweater over Polo ocbd; khaki trousers, bb argyles and cordovan wings
> 
> And now, I'm off to clean my mirror. If I've posted too many pictures, don't hesitate to tell me.


PHud: I like the look. In the past, I've been a bit nervous about wearing a khaki-colored jacket if I've also got khaki-colored pants on. So I tend to avoid wearing khaki pants when I've got my khaki trench coat on. But maybe this is silly.


----------



## Wisco

I love fall in the upper Midwest.  Perfect for tweed.










4-pattern trad


 Classic black and gray Harris Tweed jacket
 Light blue uni stripe shirt
 GTH red-tie with stripes and shields with skull and cross-bones motif
 Light blue silk PS with green and blue paisley design











 LE dress twills
 Alden Cigar SC PTB
 A light frost on the lawn this morning...:icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler

Never thought about that one, Sir C. I'm sure I've done it many times. 

Nice look, PH: I hope you have a nice rain hat.


----------



## chiamdream

Taking a tip from jfkemd's great sweater/shirt pairing yesterday. I don't know what it is, but I have a hard time with green. I wouldn't have bought this sweater if it hadn't been $5 on clearance at the Freeport L.L. Bean outlet, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## hookem12387

Great fit on the sweater. I'm a little surprised LL Beans offerings are so slim fitting (pleasantly surprised).


chiamdream said:


> Taking a tip from jfkemd's great sweater/shirt pairing yesterday. I don't know what it is, but I have a hard time with green. I wouldn't have bought this sweater if it hadn't been $5 on clearance at the Freeport L.L. Bean outlet, but I'm glad I did.


----------



## Per

Wisco said:


> I love fall in the upper Midwest. Perfect for tweed.
> 
> 4-pattern trad
> 
> 
> Classic black and gray Harris Tweed jacket
> Light blue uni stripe shirt
> GTH red-tie with stripes and shields with skull and cross-bones motif
> Light blue silk PS with green and blue paisley design
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alden Cigar SC PTB


Great shoes!


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

JPress shaggy dog
JPress blue ocbd
LLBean double L khakis
Bass bucks










No name brown herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
BB ocbd in the much discussed, and controversial, ecru
Chipp emblematic w/beagles
LE khakis
Bass Dawson


----------



## Sir Cingle

I dig the shaggy dog, CMDC. Very nice.


----------



## andcounting

CMDC said:


> Two days worth:


Your jacket seems to be coming out of my computer...

And that is an unnaturally natural shoulder (from what I can see). Nice!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

*MyFavorite Autumn/Winter Rig*

Autumn is maturing rapidly in Southeastern Michigan. Trees are shedding their leaves at an increasing rate and this morning the temperature was downright cold thanks to a rather brisk wind. Time to gear when taking Bo the Black Lab for his morning constitutional.

Gitman White Royal Oxford Cloth Buttondown shirt Made in USA
J. Press Dark Grey Flannel Trousers 1.75" cuffs No break!
Robert Talbott Red, Navy and White Repp Tie Made in USA
Southwick 3B Sack Black and White Herringbone Sport Coat Made in USA
Alden Black Calfskin Tassel Loafers Made in USA
Trafalgar black calfskin strap with 14K monogrammed gold slide buckle Made in USA
Cartier Tank watch with black alligator strap and deployment buckle - Made in France Undergraduate Graduation Gift from parents .


----------



## ds23pallas

Green lightweight tweed sack, BB blue OCBD fraying at the edges, striped tie:


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Wisco said:


> GTH red-tie with stripes and shields with skull and cross-bones motif


Is that from thetiebar.com?


----------



## P Hudson

Sir Cingle said:


> PHud: I like the look. In the past, I've been a bit nervous about wearing a khaki-colored jacket if I've also got khaki-colored pants on. So I tend to avoid wearing khaki pants when I've got my khaki trench coat on. But maybe this is silly.


I know exactly what you mean. I'm self-conscious about that myself, but thought I could get away with this because the jacket is "stone" and the pants are a true khaki color.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Per

Couldn't decide whether or not to put on the bow tie, so it ended up in my pocket.


Cardigan, Rugby​

OCBD, BB ​

Bowtie, BB​

Bills Khakis, M2​

Boots, R M Williams

---------------------------
Check out my blog.​


----------



## P Hudson

Per, I like it. That is an especially striking cardigan. The bow in the pocket reminded me of the cuff-square of yesteryear.


Polo jacket, BB ocbd, A&S tie, LE brown khakis, argyles and Crew dirty bucks.


----------



## chiamdream

Very sharp, Per. I really like the twist you put on things. The crease in the khakis dresses things up nicely.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A J. Press Day*

Nippy (40F) but sunny morning in Ann Arbor. Probably should have donned my Border for the brief walk from the parking lot to my office!

J. Press blue OCBD with breast flap pocket - Made in USA
J. Press brown cavalry twill trousers - 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA
J. Press Pressitge 3B Lambswool Sack Sport Coat - Brown, Orange, Wheat and Green Plaid - Made in USA 
Alden Brown Calfskin Tassel Loafers - Made in USA
BB Dark Brown Alligator Belt - Made in USA
J. Press four-in-hand Bronze Silk Necktie with Trout Motif - Made in Ireland
Mid-Blue Donegal Irish Walking Hat from Hanna - Made in Ireland - a tribute to the late great U.S. Senator Daniel Patrick Moynihan on the recent publication of his papers edited by Steve Wiesman, formerly of the NYT. Started it at 9:30 pm last evening and finally retired for the night at 1:15 am. A very interesting book!


----------



## Sir Cingle

As always, folks are looking pretty good today. Here's my entry:



J. Press 2-button darted tweed (thanks, Tweedy!)
Lands' End OCBD (hand-me-down from my father)
J. Press donkey emblematic tie
Bill's M2 British khaki (not shown)
J. Crew argyles (ditto)
Alden LHS (ditto)


----------



## bandofoutsiders

1960s flannel sack suit, vintage J.Press tie, Polo shirt


----------



## The Rambler

band: great look, old Brooks flannel sacks are hard to beat for comfort, warmth, and looks, and so easy to accessorize.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Jovan

BoO: Cool outfit. One of your lapels appears more ready to roll to the top than the other, however.


----------



## AldenPyle

Patrick06790 said:


>


Nice tie. Hober?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AldenPyle said:


> Nice tie. Hober?


Lands End??


----------



## Patrick06790

lands End overstocks


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> lands End overstocks


Woo Hoo!!

I thought it looked familiar.

Nice U of Delaware colors!!


----------



## CMDC

I got the same tie on LE Overstocks recently.


----------



## Wisco

It's a busy week at the office and it ain't over yet. No terribly trad today.










BB gray plaid suit with blue overcheck
White RL OCBD
Talbott linen pocket square, colorful
Brown suede Alden shoes


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Patrick06790 said:


> lands End overstocks


 Just as I thought! I was actually contemplating pulling the trigger on that item at one point.


----------



## Wisco

Bruce Wayne said:


> Is that from thetiebar.com?


Yes.

I don't care for a lot of what they offer, but they have a few reasonable items including this and their solid wool ties... Can't be beat for $15 a pop.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Opifix jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Creed Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Wisco said:


> Yes.
> 
> I don't care for a lot of what they offer, but they have a few reasonable items including this and their solid wool ties... Can't be beat for $15 a pop.


 I'm just curious; why don't you care for a lot of what they offer? I personally have no experience with the company and/or their products, so I'm eager to hear any information you'd like to provide.


----------



## Sazerac

Terry & Juden Co. of New Orleans tweed 3/2
BB OCBD
Perlis / Reis of New Haven wool "Dress Black Watch" tartan tie
^ all of these thrifted
J. Crew Chinos
Gifford Wing tips


----------



## Trip English

^ Now THAT'S a first post!!!

Welcome aboard. I look forward to your participation.


----------



## Cardinals5

Agree, great first post, Sazerac. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## The Rambler

Yes, welcome. Nice outfit, nice fit.


----------



## ds23pallas

Just the basics today. BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, BB University blazer, handed-down repp tie and PS, Bills M1, Gap argyles and Alden PTB in cigar shell cordovan:


----------



## Trip English

You make this look too easy!


----------



## mcarthur

Sazerac said:


> Terry & Juden Co. of New Orleans tweed 3/2
> BB OCBD
> Perlis / Reis of New Haven wool "Dress Black Watch" tartan tie
> ^ all of these thrifted
> J. Crew Chinos
> Gifford Wing tips


welcome to the forum


----------



## hookem12387

^No pocket square suggestion? Good look, by the way, Sazerac. Love the tie


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Just the basics today. BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, BB University blazer, handed-down repp tie and PS, Bills M1, Gap argyles and Alden PTB in cigar shell cordovan:


I think Trip nailed what separates ds23 from the rest of us. It looks so natural. Have you always dressed in the traditional style? Obviously, from the hand-me-downs your Dad was a great dresser. Did he give you tips or did you just kind of pick it up by being exposed to the traditional style throughout life?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Welcome to the forum, Sazerac. I, too, dig the tie.

The same should be said to Patrick: very nice repp, sir.

Mac: That's a great shirt.


----------



## Luftvier

*Today*: A distinctly fall-like chill in the air. 3 piece flannel helps combat that (1976 3/2 sack from Brooks). I really can't understand the paisley haters out there.


----------



## Sazerac

Thank you for the warm welcome, gents. I've been following this thread with great interest for the past month or so.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Welcome to the forum, Sazerac. I, too, dig the tie.
> 
> The same should be said to Patrick: very nice repp, sir.
> 
> Mac: That's a great shirt.


thank you


----------



## Cowtown

Sir Cingle said:


> As always, folks are looking pretty good today. Here's my entry:
> 
> J. Press 2-button darted tweed (thanks, Tweedy!)
> Lands' End OCBD (hand-me-down from my father)
> J. Press donkey emblematic tie
> Bill's M2 British khaki (not shown)
> J. Crew argyles (ditto)
> Alden LHS (ditto)


I really like the Jacket and overall look. Nothing better than a tweed jacket, OCBD and club tie. Unfortunately for me since the airconditioner is still running it will still be a little while until I can don a similar look.


----------



## Saltydog

Sazerac said:


> Terry & Juden Co. of New Orleans tweed 3/2
> BB OCBD
> Perlis / Reis of New Haven wool "Dress Black Watch" tartan tie
> ^ all of these thrifted
> J. Crew Chinos
> Gifford Wing tips


Great outfit and great pics. Welcome!


----------



## P Hudson

Polo Madras jacket, LE must iron ocbd, Bean khakis, Florsheim burgundy pennys.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cowtown said:


> I really like the Jacket and overall look. Nothing better than a tweed jacket, OCBD and club tie.


Thanks, Cowtown!

PHud: Great jacket. It's around this time that we get jealous of your warm-weather clothes.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Not trad per se. More Marketing/Communications/ PR agency uniform. 

Shoes: Well polished black Longwing brogues made by Cheney for Dacks (alas now defunct), 
Pants: Dark Rinse Banana Republic Jeans, 
Shirt: A custom blue pink and white check shirt with semi spread (standard if you are British) collar, 
Later on at a Professional Development event add a 
Jacket: Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald Navy Blazer.


----------



## Orgetorix

The upshot of having worked at Brooks is that BB clothing makes up a much larger percentage of my wardrobe than it would otherwise. I didn't realize until I went to take these pics that I'd dressed head-to-toe in the Brethren's wares, save for the Target argyles.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Orgetorix. Fantastic sack.


----------



## Sir Cingle

At the office today, with an outfit inspired by Per:



Rugby green cardigan
Lands' End blue striped pinpoint button-down
Emblematic tie of my alma mater
Lands' End khakis (not shown)
Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)

When other people wear clothing from their schools, I tend to think it's cool. Thus I bought this tie. But, now that I'm wearing it, I feel at least a bit like a pathetic show-off. Huh. I guess I can't win.


----------



## ds23pallas

Saltydog said:


> I think Trip nailed what separates ds23 from the rest of us. It looks so natural. Have you always dressed in the traditional style? Obviously, from the hand-me-downs your Dad was a great dresser. Did he give you tips or did you just kind of pick it up by being exposed to the traditional style throughout life?


Thanks so much, Salty (and you too, Trip). My dad did give me several tidbits over the years: "The only loafers you should wear with suits are tassels. And only good ones"; "With business suits you shouldn't wear a button-down collar" (I don't follow this one - he outgrew the BD, I didn't); "Take off any hat you might be wearing when you are indoors"; and other general guidelines (if not really rules). I was usually the only kid around with khakis, collared shirts and leather shoes when I was home in Canada (I spent a lot of time in the Eastern US growing up). Dad never, ever wore blue jeans. Long retired, he now lives in khakis and boat shoes. Mostly though I think what I took away was from example. Nowadays, if we do go to a function of any description together, we are usually dressed very much the same.


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> The upshot of having worked at Brooks is that BB clothing makes up a much larger percentage of my wardrobe than it would otherwise. I didn't realize until I went to take these pics that I'd dressed head-to-toe in the Brethren's wares, save for the Target argyles.


Sharp, love the camel hair sack - just need some cooler weather to break mine out.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Oxford Year Redux*

Partially sunny crisp Autumn morning in Ann Arbor. Apropos its name, Ann Arbor is home to a very large and diverse mix of deciduous trees that make for a very colorful Fall. Last night, as I left my office for an offsite faculty event, I made my way through the U's Law Quandrangle and recognized that the color was past peak and that many trees were shedding a large volume of leaves thanks in part to a hefty nothern breeze.

The venue prompted me to recall fondly the year of graduate study I spent at Oxford. Hence the decision to pull together the rig I am wearing today. While it is very similar to my regular apparel, it deviates in one small way. Probably not a major variance to many who frequent this site, this specific accessory is as scarce as hens' teeth in this part of the country these days. Can never tell what type of comments you will receive when wearing one!

Perhaps I should post pics since I really like this rig!

Gitman white pinpoint oxford cloth button down dress shirt Made in USA
Maggiore dark grey dress flannels - 1.75" cuffs - no break - Hunt Club Clothiers of Cincinnati, Oh Made in Italy
Linett Ltd. 3B Shetland Sack Sport Coat - Dark Grey, Wheat and Taupe larger scale Glenplaide purchased new at Hunt Club Clothies in 1991.
Brooks Brothers Cordovan Tassel Loafers (could only afford battered Bass penny loafers as a grad student) Made in USA
Trafalgar foxhead and horn buckle on original burgundy strap bought new in 1991 same day as sport coat - Made in USA
Robert Talbott paisley bow tie - burgundy, taupe and dark grey


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Sharp, love the camel hair sack - just need some cooler weather to break mine out.


Thanks. While we're supposed to hit 74 today, it was a brisk 55 when I was waiting for the bus this morning, and the camelhair kept me nice and warm.


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix, that's a very clever camel hair sport coat. Great fit.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Sazerac said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome, gents. I've been following this thread with great interest for the past month or so.


Great stuff there Sazerac, Terry and Juden, what a classic, actually shopped there myself. Where do you thrift in New Orleans? (I am a few sizes larger than you so don't worry). The Junior League is awful. Love the tie as well.


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Just the basics today. BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, BB University blazer, handed-down repp tie and PS, Bills M1, Gap argyles and Alden PTB in cigar shell cordovan:


This outfit captures the essence of Trad. Bravo!

I aspire to dress as well as you someday, ds23pallas.


----------



## Trip English

Finally snagged a sport coat from the exchange in my size (I was considering putting on 20 pounds just so I could have a better selection!). Thanks 23rollandrock!










Sport Coat: Vintage BB
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: Alden Indys
PS: Yet to be considered


----------



## Ripley

That's a great coat, Mister English.


----------



## ds23pallas

srivats said:


> This outfit captures the essence of Trad. Bravo!
> 
> I aspire to dress as well as you someday, ds23pallas.


Thanks very much, srivats. You too can acquire what you see here - except for the hand-me-downs that is. :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

Oooh...Trip, I'm jealous. I had my eye on that sportcoat, but couldn't justify it.


----------



## Trip English

I don't seem to suffer from that ailment. Sometimes to my detriment.


----------



## chiamdream

Sir Cingle said:


> Rugby green cardigan
> Lands' End blue striped pinpoint button-down
> Emblematic tie of my alma mater
> Lands' End khakis (not shown)
> Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
> L.L. Bean bulcher mocs (ditto)
> 
> When other people wear clothing from their schools, I tend to think it's cool. Thus I bought this tie. But, now that I'm wearing it, I feel at least a bit like a pathetic show-off. Huh. I guess I can't win.


I really like the cardigan, and I'm sure your concern is unfounded. Just be grateful that your alma mater's logo isn't a "motion W."


----------



## Sir Cingle

chiamdream said:


> I really like the cardigan, and I'm sure your concern is unfounded. Just be grateful that your alma mater's logo isn't a "motion W."


Thanks, Chiam. The cardigan was a big hit with my students, actually. A "motion W"? Huh.

Trip: That jacket is too awesome for words.


----------



## chiamdream

Sir Cingle said:


> Thanks, Chiam. The cardigan was a big hit with my students, actually. A "motion W"? Huh.


I'm a UW-Madison alum. Behold:

Has to be one of the hardest university insignias to include in the trad wardrobe. We have an excellent , but it doesn't see much action these days.


----------



## Trip English

Yikes. It looks like the Wendy's W got loaded.


----------



## The Rambler

Wonderful Fall looks, plus PH's antipodean counterpoint. My version of office casual:


----------



## CMDC

chiamdream said:


> I'm a UW-Madison alum. Behold:
> 
> Has to be one of the hardest university insignias to include in the trad wardrobe. We have an excellent , but it doesn't see much action these days.


I'm a UW grad alum and I hate that logo too. I grew up in WI and I remember when they used a block W. Much classier. This one is hideous.


----------



## The Rambler

adding detail of pick stitching on patch pocket:


----------



## CMDC

My favorite tweed:

3/2 Harris Harvard Coop sack
BB unistripe ocbd
LE foulard
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> I'm a UW grad alum and I hate that logo too. I grew up in WI and I remember when they used a block W. Much classier. This one is hideous.


You'd never catch Nebraska doing that!!



The Rambler said:


> adding detail of pick stitching on patch pocket:


Those buttons are nice!!


----------



## Trip English

CMDC said:


> My favorite tweed:
> 
> 3/2 Harris Harvard Coop sack
> BB unistripe ocbd
> LE foulard
> LLBean double L khakis
> Alden AWW


I see very few foulard ties on this thread and I don't know why. Yours looks great. Maybe with the weather cooling off they'll come out of hiding.


----------



## hookem12387

CMDC said:


> I'm a UW grad alum and I hate that logo too. I grew up in WI and I remember when they used a block W. Much classier. This one is hideous.


 As awesome , recognizable and profitable as our logo is (I'm modest about it, really), try to work a longhorn into the trad attire.


----------



## The Rambler

hookem12387 said:


> As awesome , recognizable and profitable as our logo is (I'm modest about it, really), try to work a longhorn into the trad attire.


:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sazerac

Charles Saturn said:


> Great stuff there Sazerac, Terry and Juden, what a classic, actually shopped there myself. Where do you thrift in New Orleans? (I am a few sizes larger than you so don't worry). The Junior League is awful. Love the tie as well.


Thank you, sir! Ironically I found that jacket and tie at the Jr. League. I've had great luck recently both there and at the Salvation army family store. I found 8 vintage BB OCBD Makers, in my size, on Monday at the SA store.

Terry & Juden was a bit before my time but I always find such beautiful clothes manufactured for or by them.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Zegna bluchers
CC cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Sazerac

Terry & Juden Co. Southwick tweed 3/2 sack
J. Crew shirt & tie
J. Crew chinos
Gifford wing tips

One of the things I love most about these thrifted jackets and ties are the labels. Here's today's very cool T&Jco label:


I'd like to start a thread about the great lost menswear stores and lines of New Orleans.


----------



## Trip English

Another good look, Sazerac. I like your idea about lost menswear brands. Maybe a thread with posts on each region. You ought to take the lead on that one.


----------



## The Rambler

Sazerac;
I'd like to start a thread about the great lost menswear stores and lines of New Orleans.[/QUOTE said:


> By all means do, Sazerac.


----------



## Trip English

Today's actual rig:










Sport Coat: Vintage BB (brown herringbone)
Tie: Vintage BB #1
The rest is the same


----------



## ds23pallas

BB Tattersall, handed-down black knit tie, old and incredibly soft corduroy jacket of unknown provenance:


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Today's actual rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Vintage BB (brown herringbone)
> Tie: Vintage BB #1
> The rest is the same


Looking good Trip! One of your best yet.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Wonderful Fall looks, plus PH's antipodean counterpoint. My version of office casual:


There's that great looking sweater again!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## cecil47

Back from vacation in Charlotte & Asheville.





Rainy morning today:
Eddie Bauer Harrington
LE pinpoint BD
BB University tie
Hamilton on Central
Khakis
Alden Cape Cods


----------



## ButtonedDown

A perfect ensemble.

Awesome coat.

--bill



Trip English said:


> Finally snagged a sport coat from the exchange in my size (I was considering putting on 20 pounds just so I could have a better selection!). Thanks 23rollandrock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Vintage BB
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
> Shoes: Alden Indys
> PS: Yet to be considered


----------



## P Hudson

Great looks! Rambler, I like that sweater, and think I'll need to get a pair of those shoes. I've been eyeing something like that for a while. Here is my counterpunctiliar outfit for a painfully busy Friday:




J Press hopsack sack blazer, RLPolo ss madras, BB madras square, RLPolo seersucker (first appearance of the season), AE saddles. Any advice on the appropriate socks for this rig? I went with a light blue solid--not very creative.


----------



## jazzquintet

Per, you are on point man!!


----------



## shandy

Trip English said:


> Today's actual rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Vintage BB (brown herringbone)
> Tie: Vintage BB #1
> The rest is the same


An excellent look trip, just one question, are those lovely B&O speakers yours? I had occasion to hear some a few months back and was very impressed with the sound!


----------



## Cardinals5

LE green ocbd
Mystery-maker pheasant tie
Press tweed 3/2 sack
Bills Khakis
AE Malverns


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, folks. Cards: I like the combo; the tie is great. PHud: Nice madras shirt. (Boy, it's getting harder to say that without envy as it gets colder and colder.)


----------



## Wisco

Casual Friday and perhaps one of the last sunny warm days for awhile.










JC Penny American Living plaid BD broadcloth shirt










LE cords, tan, cuffed
Alden for Context Roy boots, chromexcel leather










My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster watch


----------



## chiamdream

Wisco said:


> My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster watch


Man...that is cool. Can't help wishing my ancestors had had more of a taste for steel sport watches.

Quick bathroom shot---finally cool enough to wear this Polo vest:


----------



## Ripley

Nice look, chiamdream.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> beautiful buttonhole.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack flannel blazer
Alan Paine shetland, recently thrifted
BB unistripe ocbd
LE khakis
Bass Dawson


----------



## statboy

Wisco said:


> Casual Friday and perhaps one of the last sunny warm days for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC Penny American Living plaid BD broadcloth shirt
> 
> Funny, I was just researching these JCP shirts yesterday. It looks great. How do you like the shirt? I remembered seeing those a few years back and looked online yesterday and they only offered non-iron finishes.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Wisco said:


> Casual Friday and perhaps one of the last sunny warm days for awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE cords, tan, cuffed
> 
> Wisco, dig the cords, cuffs make the fine wale, plain front or pleat?


----------



## Trip English

chiamdream;1156534[IMG said:


> https://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy272/ngrotte/e13e7798.jpg[/IMG]


Is that the current RL offering? Looks like the same color scheme. God combo.


----------



## chiamdream

Trip English said:


> Is that the current RL offering? Looks like the same color scheme. God combo.


Not sure...picked it up on eBay.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Either way, it's a beauty. A good green FI is still on my wish list.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Charles Saturn said:


> Wisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday and perhaps one of the last sunny warm days for awhile.
> 
> LE cords, tan, cuffed
> 
> Wisco, dig the cords, cuffs make the fine wale, plain front or pleat?
> 
> 
> 
> And is this rise decent or low??
Click to expand...


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> Charles Saturn said:
> 
> 
> 
> And is this rise decent or low??
> 
> 
> 
> These are more normal rise, maybe 10 inches front rise? As such I wear them with a belt. I much prefer their long rise, in say the Year Rounder dress wool pants which have a 12-13 inch front rise which I wear with braces.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wisco

Charles Saturn said:


> Wisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday and perhaps one of the last sunny warm days for awhile.
> 
> LE cords, tan, cuffed
> 
> Wisco, dig the cords, cuffs make the fine wale, plain front or pleat?
> 
> 
> 
> These are a few years old, fine wale and pleated.... remember my repeated statements that most plain-front trousers simply don't agree with my "NFL linebacker" butt and thighs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ripley

CMDC said:


>


Those Alan Paine Shetlands are great looking. I've always stuck to plain lambswool thinking all shetland was the very brushed Shaggy Dog style of which I'm not a fan.


----------



## rgrossicone

Don't know if keyed cars are considered trad, in Brooklyn they are:








































New Cigar LWB...I'm in love all over again.


----------



## Wisco

statboy said:


> Wisco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Casual Friday and perhaps one of the last sunny warm days for awhile.
> 
> JC Penny American Living plaid BD broadcloth shirt
> 
> Funny, I was just researching these JCP shirts yesterday. It looks great. How do you like the shirt? I remembered seeing those a few years back and looked online yesterday and they only offered non-iron finishes.
> 
> 
> 
> This shirt is a few years old. It's a lighter weight fabric, but definitely "must iron" cotton. I still occasionally check out Jacques Pennay to see what RL is doing for American Living, but the selection is reduced and quality isn't what it used to be.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rambler

A tweed suit day


----------



## Benson

Rambler, that is a lovely suit. Fits looks excellent, too.


----------



## P Hudson

rgrossicone said:


> Don't know if keyed cars are considered trad, in Brooklyn they are:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Cigar LWB...I'm in love all over again.


That is a great outfit. Details please: who made the sweater? what about the trousers? I love a bold pattern on trousers. I assume the shoes are Alden.

Wisco, great shirt. Rambler, love the tweed suit.


----------



## WindsorNot

Wisco said:


> My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster watch


LUCKY!


----------



## The Rambler

rgrossicone: urban jalopies are trad. Nice rig, top to bottom, beautiful lwbs.


----------



## rgrossicone

P Hudson said:


> That is a great outfit. Details please: who made the sweater? what about the trousers? I love a bold pattern on trousers. I assume the shoes are Alden.


Thanks PHud. The sweater is JCrew (got it strangely on sale and its a "new release"). OCBD a thrifted T&A with someone else's monogram (always wear it with a sweater) and the pants are bespoke. The cloth was generously offered on another Forum for the cost of shipping, it has a bit of poly/stretch in it (did the burn test) so it wouldn't have made a great jacket, and pants were an obvious choice. My next commission is REALLY bold! Yes, shoes are Aldens.

And is it sad that I'd rather a massive scratch on my car than on my shell shoes?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Kiton shirt
RR jeans
Prada belt
Varvatos All-Stars
Pantherella socks
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

The Rambler said:


> rgrossicone: urban jalopies are trad. Nice rig, top to bottom, beautiful lwbs.


LOL, I wish the payments were more jalopy-like! Thanks!


----------



## hookem12387

rgrossicone said:


> Thanks PHud. The sweater is JCrew (got it strangely on sale and its a "new release"). OCBD a thrifted T&A with someone else's monogram (always wear it with a sweater) and the pants are bespoke. The cloth was generously offered on another Forum for the cost of shipping, it has a bit of poly/stretch in it (did the burn test) so it wouldn't have made a great jacket, and pants were an obvious choice. My next commission is REALLY bold! Yes, shoes are Aldens.
> 
> And is it sad that I'd rather a massive scratch on my car than on my shell shoes?


Like the outfit. Your Wilde quote reminds me of my first law school reprimand, "A foolish consistency is the hobgoblin of little minds.- Emerson


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## maximar

ds23pallas said:


> Just the basics today. BB OCBD Traditional fit in blue, BB University blazer, handed-down repp tie and PS, Bills M1, Gap argyles and Alden PTB in cigar shell cordovan:


I dig the M1s. I usually get M3s. There goes my budget!


----------



## Per

Norwegian Sweater, L.L. Bean
khakis, Ralph Lauren

-----------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## hookem12387

Per, that is literally the first time I've EVER liked the norwegian sweater (sinful, I know). Very well worn


----------



## Trip English

Per, inspiring shots. Very well done.


----------



## Wisco

Per said:


> Norwegian Sweater, L.L. Bean
> khakis, Ralph Lauren


A Norwegian sweater... on a Swede!  Looking good Per and another beautiful background.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Bermuda

RL Oxford
RL American Living wool herringbone vest
Club Room Canvas web belt
Dockers blue "Softest Khakis"
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## cecil47

First cold day of the year yesterday





LLB barn coat
LE pinpoint BD
Khakis
LLB bluchers


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The Trad-Situation!!!!!!

I like that belt.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Alan: Lisa B must have dug your outfit. 

Not to be outdone, eh, Patrick? Very nice.


----------



## Trip English

No famous authors to pose with, but a comfy day nonetheless.










Sport Coat: J.Crew 
Sweater: BB vest
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: LE Canvas Straight Fit
Shoes: Sperry green suede Topsiders


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Scarlet and Grey.*

Journeyed down to old Columbus to see my third alma mater host a football game today. Received a great doctoral education at The Ohio State University but never a true Buckeye fan.

Not much of a match-up as Ohio State easily defeated Purdue 49 - 0. At one time, Columbus, Ohio was one of the nation's most reliable consumer productstest markets. If it has even a residual claim on that distinction today, then Trad apparel is destined for the boneyard of American history. A couple of well attired trad couples at an adjoining tailgate party and some Republican political candidates hustling votes were the only other people not clad in Nike, Addidas and Champion from head to toe A very dissheveled cast of alums and fans today. Though Ohio State President E. Gordon Gee who dropped by our gathering was nattily attired in a navy blazer, white OCBD, grey flannels an his trademark bowtie. A Democrat state legislature candidate working the crowd looked like he was dressed to wash his car!

BB White MTM OCBD sans breast pocket with red block monogram

BB Navy 2B Camelhail Sack Blazer with ancient Ben Siiver The Ohio State University Blazer buttons bought in their late Richmond VA store while teaching at UVA in early 1980s along with an a Chipp made The Ohio State University Official seal blazer patch sold to me by Paul WInston around the same time. All Made in USA.

Majer grey flannels - 1.75" cuffs with no break Made in USA.

Robert Talbott silk four-in-hand barstripe repp from Nordstrom Made in USA

Navy surcingle belt with burgundy stripe - J. Press Made in USA

Burgundy Alden calfskin tassel loafers bought at the late Whillock Brothers of Rochester NY aound 1985. Made in USA

Blue/grey donegal mix Hanna Irish Walking Hat. Made in Ireland

AA Havana Tortoise eyeglasses - could'nt wear contacts over the past couple of days because of taking a hard squash ball in the eye duringThursday evening match. Fortunately was wearing eye protection that prevented graver injury. A little black, blue and green.


----------



## rgrossicone

Trip English said:


> No famous authors to pose with, but a comfy day nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: J.Crew
> Sweater: BB vest
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Pants: LE Canvas Straight Fit
> Shoes: Sperry green suede Topsiders


Looks good, and if I were there, would SOUND good too. I know no one with a more beautiful singing voice. Power and control all rolled into one. My daughter loves the Sesame Street where he sings to Elmo...probably because she's used to his voice being around the apt and the car as much as she is!

Saturdays for me usually are a variation of my Friday theme...so here goes:









































Swapped out the cigar LWBs for "#8", the shepherds check pants for 501s, and the white OCBD for a stripe OCBD and BB Saxxony tie. Hat is also different, more newsboy.

Went to SEPA today to see a friend of my wife's who just had a baby...really wanted to make it to Pats or Genos, but by the time we left, we just wanted to go home. Peppino's steaks are just as good right here in Brooklyn, AND they deliver!


----------



## The Rambler

With all due respect, GR, anyone from Philly can name many places that are better than Pat's or Gino's. But NYC rules for pizza! Nice outfit.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
ML shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Prada bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## rgrossicone

The Rambler said:


> With all due respect, GR, anyone from Philly can name many places that are better than Pat's or Gino's. But NYC rules for pizza! Nice outfit.


I know Rambler...Alessandro's, Jim's are supposed to be better, but P and G hold a special place in my heart...my first real road trips my senior year of HS right after getting my license were there, and I did one each fall in college. Thanks...we wound up ordering a pie and cheesesteaks...better make sure I do a nice long run tomorrow!


----------



## The Rambler

rg - pardon the dislexia - they do have a sentimental appeal, somehow.


----------



## ds23pallas

Out to dinner with the GF tonight. BB blazer from '85, BB blue uni-stripe OCBD, Polo Prospect chinos, BB knit tie, Topsiders later traded for Bass dirty bucks:


----------



## Trip English

ds23pallas, you make me want to start a letter writing campaign to BB to bring back the university blazer.


----------



## erbs

The university blazer looks great.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice looks, all. I like the knit tie, ds.

Casual (and dull) rig for me today:



Baracuta G9
J. Press OCBD with flap pocket
Leatherman surcingle
Brooks Brothers khakis
Alden 405s


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Out to dinner with the GF tonight. BB blazer from '85, BB blue uni-stripe OCBD, Polo Prospect chinos, BB knit tie, Topsiders later traded for Bass dirty bucks:


dp...I don't remember Prospects coming with cuffs. I have a problem finding flat front khakis hemmed from the factory with cuffs. Since I wear a 32" length, getting them long enough to have enough material left is a problem. Where am I going wrong?


----------



## Jovan

Saltydog: Get the longest inseam you can and cuff them from that.


----------



## ds23pallas

Saltydog - Jovan is correct of course but I just flipped up the hem and it works well enough. Here's my usual cool weather weekend getup. Twenty-two year old LL Bean Norwegian sweater, my oldest pair of Bills (> 10 years) with cuffs that were too tatty even for me so I had them hemmed, five year old Indy Boots:


----------



## Trip English

WAYWT is undergoing the expected autumn renaissance! Good looks all around.

Today I've been able to get the new sport coat from 32rollandrock its due with a mad-menesque ensemble:



















Sport Coat: Vintage BB
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: RL Rugby
Tie Bar: RL
Pants: BB Clark Navy
Shoes: AE Bel Airs


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Sunday Lolling*

Nice partially cloudy Fall day in A2. Church then brunch with some colleagues and their wives. A few errands. Just finished Steve Wiseman's Daniel Patrick Moynihan: A Portrait in Letters of An American Visionary. Well-edited and meaningful work.

Ancient USA made Polo blue OCBD. The last of a half of dozen I bought years ago (mid 1980s) at Langdon's Polo Store in Columbus, Ohio.

J. Press burgundy foxhead four-in-hand necktie. Made in USA. Purchased a NYC store about ten years ago.

Dark green Polo gabardine dress trousers no break 1.75" cuffs Made in USA.

BB 2B Glenplaid Shetland Sport Coat - brown, green, beige with fine reddish orange box plaid.

Burgundy Alden Calfskin Full Strap Penny Loafers. Made in USA

Burgundy Trafalgar heavy calfskin belt with small horse pick buckle. Purchased new at either O'Connells or Red Barn Apparel in Rochester, NY in early 1980s. Made in USA

Red paisley Robert Talbott pocket square. Made in USA


----------



## hookem12387

I really considered that jacket, Trip. Now I regret not trying to beat you to it. It looks great.

As far as today, I'm just sitting around in a lands end canvas uni-stripe and some Levi 514's (while awaiting my 31-38 501 STF's, very excited they had the size!), while watching Colt McCoy beat the Saints (and studying Income Tax).


----------



## Trip English

Thanks. I feel like being a 40R has put me in right in the white hot center of competition for second hand trad garments. 42s & 44s seem to abound, but true 3/2 sacks in my size are scarce. Maybe everyone feels that way about their size and everything is really scarce.


----------



## Jovan

Unfortunately I'm just above that at 40L, which is surprisingly hard to find.

Great look, Trip.


----------



## Dragoon

We just got back from a four day weekend in the wonderful city of Savannah, Georgia. Had more than our usual opportunity to get dressed up but sadly no pictures. Wore a pink BB ocbd, red and blue rep tie with the O'Connell's blazer one night. Southwick check and blue ocbd one night. Both pretty nice restaurants and did not see anybody else, except employees, wearing either a jacket or tie. : (

Here is a nice action shot of me and a killer ray though. LLBean t Levis 550s, New Balance 993. : )


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> WAYWT is undergoing the expected autumn renaissance! Good looks all around.
> 
> Today I've been able to get the new sport coat from 32rollandrock its due with a mad-menesque ensemble:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Vintage BB
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: RL Rugby
> Tie Bar: RL
> Pants: BB Clark Navy
> Shoes: AE Bel Airs


That is a great looking ensemble, Trip.


----------



## Bartolo

oldschoolprep said:


> A very dissheveled cast of alums and fans today.


Clearly it's been many years since you've been back to THE Ohio State University for a game, or perhaps this was your first. Help me pick out the nattily-attired in this typical crowd photo:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
MB tie
NM belt
pp socks
Brioni balmorals
Varvatos cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Dragoon said:


>


Consider a fishing hat.

Love the action shot.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Irony of Collegiate Football at Least at this Venue*

Admittedly so! I took my Ph.D. in Business Adminstration from The Ohio State University in 1982 and have only been back for a couple of games with the University of Michigan in the late 1980s and a single game with Notre Dame in 1996.

As the image you posted suggests, the fans comprise a large sea of red in more ways than one! The Trad contingent was isolated to a couple of hundred alums who congregated near the stadium for their tailgate parties. One group gathered around a nicely restored navy blue 1938 Ford woodpaneled station wagon for their classic fete. Otherwise, the other 105,000+ fans were clad in a morass of scarlet OSU sweatshirts, football jerseys, baseball hats and face paint/tatoos and related gear to cheer on their beloved Buckeyes. Not exactly a collegiate crowd. But then again, college hasn't been collegiate in about twenty years at least among the schools of the ironically named Big Ten Conference.



Bartolo said:


> Clearly it's been many years since you've been back to THE Ohio State University for a game, or perhaps this was your first. Help me pick out the nattily-attired in this typical crowd photo:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Dragoon said:


> We just got back from a four day weekend in the wonderful city of Savannah, Georgia.
> 
> Here is a nice action shot of me and a killer ray though.


We honeymooned there and Charleston, SC would like to make it back.

We get Bull nosed rays (PITA) up here in the Bay but we don't get to fish much while sailing.

This weekend we sailed past Bloody Point Lighthouse and since I don't have a suitable fashion shot, I thought I'd chime in with an action photo!!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## The Rambler

Woulda: steady as she goes- great hat!
Dragoon: love the action photo - looks like a challenge to unhook.
Trip: fabulous jacket/tie, and nice roll on the shirt collar.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> Woulda: steady as she goes- great hat!
> Dragoon: love the action photo - looks like a challenge to unhook.
> Trip: fabulous jacket/tie, and nice roll on the shirt collar.


+1...and Dragoon, how do you cook one of those bad boys? Are they good eating? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice looks, folks. I dig that jacket, Trip. Nice use of color, Rambler.

Here's my entry:



Jos. A. Bank 3/2 sack (made in the good ole' USA)
Brooks Brothers yellow pinpoint button-down
Ben Silver repp tie
J. Press tie bar
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End stone khakis (ditto)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Alden PTBs (ditto)


----------



## Orgetorix

Schupp & Snyder blazer
BB BD and Clarks chinos
American Living tie
BB socks and Peal shoes


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Overcast Button Down Almost All American Day*

Overcast Autumn day with higher than average temperature with sunshine forecast for later in the afternoon.

White BB OCBD Made in USA

Mid Blue Robert Talbott four-in-hand silk necktie with flying mallard motif from Van Boven of Ann Arbor a few years ago. MDA in USA.

BB Tan Gabardine Dress Trousers - 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA.

BB (by Alden) Burgundy Cordovan Loafers purchased at Brooks Brothers Newberry Street Store Boston in late 1980's refurbished by Alden a couple of times. Will devolve to Lab walking shoes in near future! Made in USA and refurbished in USA

BB 2B Glenplaid Sport Coat in Green, Beige, Wheat, Tan and Mid Blue Houndstooth. Made in USA of UK fabric. Purchased at Cinicinnati store in early 1990s.

BB burgundy calfskin belt - Made in USA

Battered Olive Barbour Border - purchased new at Delamere and Hopkins, Hype Park (Cincinnati), Ohio in early 1990s. Made in England


----------



## Wisco

A well dressed man once told me that you should first learn to wear a single color. I have chosen gray and most of my suits and jackets are gray or coordinate with gray. A natural companion to gray is blue, so today I decided to mix it up with "a study in blue".











 Blue/black herringbone Harris Tweed jacket. Colors a bit skewed when photographed by MacBook camera.
 BB end-on-end blue BD
 TM Lewin Prince's Trust tie, blue with white crest
 Solid blue PS with blue embroidered paisley design











 Navy Blue worsted wool trousers
 Blue Viccel cotton socks
 AE Strands, dark brown and freshly shined


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> We honeymooned there and Charleston, SC would like to make it back.
> 
> We get Bull nosed rays (PITA) up here in the Bay but we don't get to fish much while sailing.
> 
> This weekend we sailed past Bloody Point Lighthouse and since I don't have a suitable fashion shot, I thought I'd chime in with an action photo!!
> 
> View attachment 1798


My turn: What that watch on a NATO strap on your wrist?


----------



## Cardinals5

Chipp 3/2 flannel stripe sack suit
Hathaway fc shirt
Paul Stuart tie
Alden for JAB black calf tassels

The suit is my first Chipp (from TheWGP) - it's a light flannel in navy with stripes. I take it it's from their cheaper Chippworth RTW line since, surprisingly, it's only half canvassed. The best part, at least from my perspective, is the fantastic lapel roll - it's narrower, but with lots of volume...quite distinctive relative to BB, Press, Southwick, etc.


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful flannel suit. Does Asta shed?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> My turn: What that watch on a NATO strap on your wrist?


HA!!

SKX-173 Seiko Diver stock.

No photos though.


----------



## Cowtown

oldschoolprep said:


> Overcast Autumn day with higher than average temperature with sunshine forecast for later in the afternoon.
> 
> White BB OCBD Made in USA
> 
> Mid Blue Robert Talbott four-in-hand silk necktie with flying mallard motif from Van Boven of Ann Arbor a few years ago. MDA in USA.
> 
> BB Tan Gabardine Dress Trousers - 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA.
> 
> BB (by Alden) Burgundy Cordovan Loafers purchased at Brooks Brothers Newberry Street Store Boston in late 1980's refurbished by Alden a couple of times. Will devolve to Lab walking shoes in near future! Made in USA and refurbished in USA
> 
> BB 2B Glenplaid Sport Coat in Green, Beige, Wheat, Tan and Mid Blue Houndstooth. Made in USA of UK fabric. Purchased at Cinicinnati store in early 1990s.
> 
> BB burgundy calfskin belt - Made in USA
> 
> Battered Olive Barbour Border - purchased new at Delamere and Hopkins, Hype Park (Cincinnati), Ohio in early 1990s. Made in England


How do you find the BB gabs? Do they wear warm? I plan to pick up another pair of trousers and am considering gabardine.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB's gabs are best, IMO, for spring-and-fall wear. They're a bit too heavy for the hottest days of summer, but they're also not quite warm enough for the dead of winter. For cold weather wear, I prefer cavalry/covert twills and moleskins.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful flannel suit. Does Asta shed?


Constantly. Before I had one I always assumed beagles didn't shed very much, but now I know...


----------



## Cowtown

Cards - You are right about the roll of the lapel on the Chipp. Looks great.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Beefier Brooks Brothers Gabs*

These gabs are the beefiest pair I have ever purchased (2005-6 at Troy, MI BB)! They are made in the USA and are very durable. I bought two pairs and wish I had hooked the third pair because I have not seen them since.



Cowtown said:


> How do you find the BB gabs? Do they wear warm? I plan to pick up another pair of trousers and am considering gabardine.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

AlanC said:


>


 Nice! Did you have to buy the book to get a picture with her? I unfortunately know of celebrity authors who do that. By the way, I've developed a recent crush on Lisa Birnbach, even though she's roughly the same age as my mom lol. Is that weird at all?


----------



## hsc89

Fairly casual for a Monday - 

BB ocbd - pink (the last of my unlined collar "batch" that is still presentable)
BB gabs - tan
Torino belt - burgundy
Alden cordo LHS - #8

I brought to work, but left hanging on back of door, that wool/silk/linen blend glen plaid 3/2 sack from the BB clearance section that someone posted about the other day. I had missed it before and since they still had my size when I clicked on the link I thought I would give it a try. It is a nice jacket, particularly at that price point, and in spite of the spring/summer fabric it is still a nice early fall color combo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
LP shirt
NM pocket-square
JS jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos chukka
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Ripley

Trip English said:


>


This is a great look, Trip, and a perfect use of navy chinos (an article that gets a bad rap for little reason in my opinion).


----------



## AlanC

Bruce Wayne said:


> Nice! Did you have to buy the book to get a picture with her? I unfortunately know of celebrity authors who do that. By the way, I've developed a recent crush on Lisa Birnbach, even though she's roughly the same age as my mom lol. Is that weird at all?


It was at a Sperry store. They had a deal where if you bought a certain amount in the store you got a "free" book. I already had a copy of the book, so I just waltzed in and had her sign it. I asked about a picture, and she hopped right up, found a spot and posed away. I grabbed a mini-muffin from the tray held by the girl at the door on the way out. It was all an example of the Prep frugality that you read about in _True Prep_.

She's very nice, very plain-spoken.

Edit: Looks like I've hit the big time:


----------



## Master-Classter

*Trip English* - I like the color combo there. I've got a brown sportscoat, blue OCBD and Green+blue tie so I'll try that one out sometime. Thanks.


----------



## Per

Agrre, great outfit Trip English.


----------



## Per

It's raining to day...

Coat, Rugby 

OCBC, BB
Pullover in cashmere, BB
Bowtie, Petrell Bowties 
L.L. Bean boots
Wool slacks


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## CMDC

Old Navy undarted sport coat
LE blue gingham
Navy blue knit tie
LLBean denim
LLBean rugged loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Windy Warm and Overcast Day - Election Chatter Intensifies*

An unusually windy warm and overcast day in A2 for this time of year. Strong storms forecast for this afternoon. Trees are shedding leaves with increasing velocity. A few naked ones serve as harbingers of a rapidly approaching Michigan Winter.

Time to start tinkering with and tuning up the downhills and cross-countries! Much claptrap chatter pre and post faculty meeting this morning about the forthcoming election among my colleagues. Have three friends running for office this year. A former classmate for the governorship of Michigan. A good friend for the U.S. Senate in a nearby state and a friend and fellow alum for Governor in an adjacent state. I hope three win.

Still obsessed with the Made in USA thing. Neverthless, a normal typical Autumn Rig:

J. Press Blue OCBD Made in the USA

Black Polo four-in-hand black silk necktie with hunting horn and horse and rider motif from Hunt Club Clothiers, Cincinnati, O. purchased some in the early 1990s with a Linett sportcoat I wore last week. Made in USA

Bills tan Sport Utility Trouses - 1.75" cuff with slight break - have never used that tailor again. Made in the USA

BB 2B Sack Cashmere MTM Glenplaid Sport Coat - Green, Wheat, Celery, Taupe and Yellow. Made in the USA

Monogrammed Trafalgar brass buckle on original burgundy strap. The late James Store of Granville, Ohio sometime in the late 1980s or early 1990s. Made in USA

Same BB by Alden burgundy cordovan loafers as yesterday. Buffed them robustly last evening. Forgot to tree and box them. Too convenient to not slip them on again this morning. Thought i would don them for work at least one more time prior to relegating them to Lab walking shoe rack. Made in USA

"Old School" model navy wool fitted baseball hat with my undergraduate school's initials in gold and my father's 35 plus year olf Haas Jordan manufactured Green and White Umbrella from Augusta National. Both made in the USA.

Newly resurrected fifteen year old British Tan Coach Computer Bag that was lingering in a hall closet for a decade. New laptop does not fit properly in my Ghurka bag. Can't believe how much the Coach cleaning balm spruced this old turtle up!


----------



## oldschoolprep

Nice attire, Rambler!


----------



## Jovan

Per: You know who you remind me of?










(I mean it in a good way, of course.)


----------



## Cardinals5

Too lazy for pics today

Norman Hilton 3/2 hopsack blazer
BB white ocbd
BB rep stripe
Bills M2
AE Hinsdale shell loafers


----------



## hookem12387

I need to expand to gingham. I always like the looks with it, yet own none.


CMDC said:


> Old Navy undarted sport coat
> LE blue gingham
> Navy blue knit tie
> LLBean denim
> LLBean rugged loafers


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> Per: You know who you remind me of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean it in a good way, of course.)


 I bet he also "loves it when a plan comes together." :tongue2:


----------



## The Rambler

*A meeting in the City*

Attempting to look reliable. 25 y.o. sharkskin, Angler's Club tie, elderly Bostonians.


----------



## Patrick06790

Warm today. Wool tie in a nod to the actual season, and spring everywhere else


----------



## Wisco

Board of Directors meeting today, so it's full-on "Suits and Boots" for me. The boss was in one of his perfectly fitted Italian numbers, so my role is to dress quietly and be the faithful supporter in the background. My one trad touch: Omega watch on cross-grain strap











 MTM Hemrajani wool pinstripe suit, medium gray with light gray/tan ropestripe
 MTM Hemrajani shirt, blue and black microcheck on white ground
 Solid blue silk tie, Sam Hober
 Gray ground with orange and navy motif PS











 AE Park Avenues, dark brown calf
 Navy blue socks with white dots


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Kiton shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Trip English

Blazer: O'Connell's 
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Some vintage something
Pants: LE Something or other
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD in blue uni-stripe, handed-down yellow Shetland V-neck, LL Bean flannels in green heather, nicely mellowed Alden longwings in #8:


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful sweater, ds, you couldn't call it patina, but there's something about an ancient sweater ....


----------



## Jovan

Trip: Wonderful. You have a great eye for colour. It's always nice to see BB#1 ripoffs in non-standard colours, too.

ds23: That's a pretty neat casual fall outfit. I'll have to take a look at L.L. Bean's offerings now. While I don't think that yellow sweater would look as good on me, you make it work.


----------



## erbs

ds23: are those Bean flannels still available?


----------



## Per

Jovan said:


> Per: You know who you remind me of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I mean it in a good way, of course.)


I take that as an compliment


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Are those grey khakis or my monitor??

I was thinking I need a pair in that color.

Very versitile and contrasts well with the pink.


----------



## Orgetorix

Lee Croft tweed jacket, which is an odd amalgam of trad and horsey Anglophilia--natural shoulders and two buttons on the cuff, but double vents, ticket pocket, and paddock button stance.
BB shirt and covert twill trousers
PRL tie
Targyles
Alan McAfee brogues


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

Linett Ltd for the Princeton Shop 3/2 sack suit
BB ocbd
BB lambswool tie
Mystery-maker suspenders
Martegani for Francos shell captoes


----------



## Wisco

A 40F cold and sunny day with the "news making winds" still howling across the Midwest. Outerwear meets sport coat day for sure











 Multicolor checked Harris Tweed jacket, leather buttons, no vent
 White RL OCBD
 Red/brown/gold silk pocket square with paisley motif











 Bills M1Ps, cuffed and blowing in the wind
 Alden scotch grain "Veldtschoen" leather short wing dress boots, double oak sole
 Teka warm wool socks from REI


----------



## The Rambler

Lots of great looks, guys. Uncle, so sveldt, wonderful to see those fine fedoras. Wisco, nice Harris, excellent ps "fold," and I really like the open collar white bd/Bill's look. Cards, you've really got that trim but not tight fit on your suits down cold. Org, yesterday's navy/purple highly successful.


----------



## Cowtown

I like the braces Cards. Makes me want to pull mine out of storage.


----------



## hookem12387

Cowtown said:


> I like the braces Cards. Makes me want to pull mine out of storage.


Are you as ready as I am for some cooler weather? I'm tired of khakis/OCBD by themselves each day, but that's largely what the weather demands.

Cards, great fit. It's pictures such as these that mske me like sacks


----------



## Ripley

Patrick06790 said:


>





Trip English said:


>


Great looks, fellas.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

hookem12387 said:


> Are you as ready as I am for some cooler weather? I'm tired of khakis/OCBD by themselves each day, but that's largely what the weather demands.


Me and you, hookem. Me and you. But Friday promises our lowest temp yet and I'm already planning on wearing some tweed.


----------



## ds23pallas

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful sweater, ds, you couldn't call it patina, but there's something about an ancient sweater ....


Thanks, Rambler. The sweater is from the mid-70's and is still in excellent condition. Dad took care of his stuff.



Jovan said:


> ds23: That's a pretty neat casual fall outfit. I'll have to take a look at L.L. Bean's offerings now. While I don't think that yellow sweater would look as good on me, you make it work.


I do like yellow once in a while. I also like LL Bean Classic fit pants. I just wish they had more options that were untreated.



erbs said:


> ds23: are those Bean flannels still available?


Yes they are - and they are on sale to boot!


----------



## erbs

I'm also excited for cooler weather, although I'm sure I'll be sick of it in a month or two.


----------



## Trip English

I tend to get weary of the depths of winter, but I love the transitional weather. Any time I can comfortably wear a sport coat and possibly a lightweight jacket I feel truly myself. When stripped to a t-shirt or wrapped in a parka I feel less so.

If I had to pick one, though, I'll always go with cold.


----------



## Jovan

Mississippi Mud said:


> Me and you, hookem. Me and you. But Friday promises our lowest temp yet and I'm already planning on wearing some tweed.


Lucky. The heaviest thing I can wear is a light hopsack blazer.



ds23pallas said:


> I do like yellow once in a while. I also like LL Bean Classic fit pants. I just wish they had more options that were untreated.
> 
> Yes they are - and they are on sale to boot!


 Awesome. What a great deal on flannel trousers. Thanks!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A New England State of Mind*

Weather in A2 today reminds me of that in and around Deerfield, MA during the four Autumns I spent there along time ago. Thought I would enhance the memories by sporting a rig almost completey sourced in New England (J.Press -Cambridge & New Haven) rig today and continuing my wearing Made in USA obsession:

J. Press white OCBD Made in USA
J. Press red four-in-hand silk necktie with Trout & Fly motif - Made in UK
J. Press tan cavalry twill trousers 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA
J. Press Pressidential 3B sack lambswool houndstooth sportcoat- burgundy, green, wheat, yellow, red and blue Made in USA
Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers Made in USA
Trafalgar brown Moda calfskin belt - Made in USA of Italian hide. Purchased at the Red Barn, Pittsford, NY many harvest moons ago.


----------



## Trip English

A very casual day. Doing some manual labor around the showroom.










Shirt: LE Paintbrush Gingham
Tie: Allyn of Stamford CT (defunct) Jack-o-Lantern emblematic
Jeans: Levis 511
Shoes: Alden Indys 
Watch & Knife: Swiss Army


----------



## The Rambler

Old BS tie, Bean's chambray shirt


----------



## erbs

ds23pallas said:


> Yes they are - and they are on sale to boot!


Thanks!


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Linett Ltd for the Princeton Shop 3/2 sack suit
> BB ocbd
> BB lambswool tie
> Mystery-maker suspenders
> Martegani for Francos shell captoes


Card, you have to have the most consistantly great collar rolls on the forum!


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> Card, you have to have the most consistantly great collar rolls on the forum!


The man knows shirts inside out.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni raincoat
Lorenzini shirt
theory pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Mezlan loafers
MS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> The man knows shirts inside out.


So Card...share your secret to a spectacular collar roll. I want mine to look like your all the time. As it is i only achieve it on occasion.


----------



## Luftvier

*Today*: Wet and rainy. I need to lengthen the leg in these trou and take in a waist an inch and a half.


----------



## Cardinals5

Cowtown said:


> I like the braces Cards. Makes me want to pull mine out of storage.


Break'em out - there's no time like the present.



hookem12387 said:


> Cards, great fit. It's pictures such as these that mske me like sacks


Thanks, hookem.



Saltydog said:


> Card, you have to have the most consistantly great collar rolls on the forum!





The Rambler said:


> The man knows shirts inside out.


You guys are making my collar wilt.



Saltydog said:


> So Card...share your secret to a spectacular collar roll. I want mine to look like your all the time. As it is i only achieve it on occasion.


The Cardinals5 Method of Collar Rolling - For the Cavernous Collar Roll (my favorite)

1. Only completely unlined or very light interlining in your collar. Vintage Brooks is best, but old Gitman, Troy, Sero, and Hathaway aren't too shabby. For modern shirts, Mercer has a great reputation, but I haven't tried their collars.

2. Collar must be "tight". The maximum allowable "looseness" is two fingers together. In my opinion, lots of guys wear collars too loose to maintain a good collar roll. The "tightness" is necessary to get some vertical push (in the tie space) that will help create the cascade appearance of the collar.

3. After tying your tie (pulling the knot horizontal as you tighten) the necessary vertical push will be there, but then you need to hook your fingers into the collar and pull outwards. The collar will immediately have a "cave-like" appearance, but soon the movement of your neck will put some downward pressure on the collar extending to the collar points, which creates the cavernous roll that I obviously love.

The collar will then look like this:


----------



## ds23pallas

Mine looks like a mimickry of Trip's kit from yesterday. BB University Blazer, BB OCBD in pink, handed-down repp tie, Bills M2 in British Khaki, my old Alden LHS:


----------



## Saltydog

Thanks Card. This might go down with the "Mac Method" of polishing shell as a "how to" instruction. I have noticed that the collar has to be relatively tight to have a chance. For some reason, I sometimes get one side to roll perfectly...but not the other. I think this will help me achieve the look. Thanks for the info.


----------



## P Hudson

BB tweed sack, shirt and tie. Nautica khakis.




Old Polo University jacket, BB ocbd, Orvis khakis in olive drab, LE A&S belt


----------



## Trip English

P Hudson, That's a great brown tweed. Whole ensemble is very well balanced.


----------



## Patrick06790

WouldaShoulda said:


> Are those grey khakis or my monitor??
> 
> I was thinking I need a pair in that color.
> 
> Very versitile and contrasts well with the pink.


Yes they are, I think Lands End calls it Gull Grey. Legacy chinos.


----------



## mjo_1

P Hudson said:


> BB tweed sack, shirt and tie.


Looks great. If they made a jacket like that today I'd buy it in a heartbeat.

Best,

Michael


----------



## Cowtown

P Hudson

I wore the same BB tie today. It has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Jovan

The more I see this recent slew of pink button downs, the more it causes me to think that my closet has an unfilled space. Besides breast cancer awareness, it really goes well with casual wear.

Luftvier: Great look. I enjoy seeing a point/spread with sacks every now and again. When is that sport coat from? I can't decide if it's pre- or post-1960s.



oldschoolprep said:


> Weather in A2 today reminds me of that in and around Deerfield, MA during the four Autumns I spent there along time ago. Thought I would enhance the memories by sporting a rig almost completey sourced in New England (J.Press -Cambridge & New Haven) rig today and continuing my wearing Made in USA obsession:
> 
> J. Press white OCBD Made in USA
> J. Press red four-in-hand silk necktie with Trout & Fly motif - Made in UK
> J. Press tan cavalry twill trousers 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA
> J. Press Pressidential 3B sack lambswool houndstooth sportcoat- burgundy, green, wheat, yellow, red and blue Made in USA
> Alden burgundy calfskin tassel loafers Made in USA
> Trafalgar brown Moda calfskin belt - Made in USA of Italian hide. Purchased at the Red Barn, Pittsford, NY many harvest moons ago.


I would ask you to post a picture of that great-sounding ensemble, butI haven't posted one in like a year now. I can't say anything.



Trip English said:


> A very casual day. Doing some manual labor around the showroom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: LE Paintbrush Gingham
> Tie: Allyn of Stamford CT (defunct) Jack-o-Lantern emblematic
> Jeans: Levis 511
> Shoes: Alden Indys
> Watch & Knife: Swiss Army


A cool look, but I would personally lose the tie with such a casual outfit. I like it on its own though. As usual, feel free to ignore me. 

But, Halloween ties... man! I should have thought of that ahead of time.


----------



## closerlook

Tripp,
I am intrigued. Are these brilliant interiors you often feature not your home but a showroom for a business? If so, what is the business?


----------



## Trip English

closerlook said:


> Tripp,
> I am intrigued. Are these brilliant interiors you often feature not your home but a showroom for a business? If so, what is the business?


Most are in the the listening room at my showroom. I own a modest Danish AV concern on Greenwich Avenue. There are occasionally shots from my home (large mirror shots with small dogs milling around) or my parents' home (stone walls with large dog milling around). I'd like to branch out, but I almost never have time for more exotic locals.


----------



## The Rambler

another sharkskin; old j crew tie


----------



## Sir Cingle

Well, I certainly can't compete with the natty looks on view these days--especially with this rather ho-hum entry. Still, in the spirit of keeping the thread humming along, I offer today's ensemble:



Rugby cardigan
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
Ben Silver regimental
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
no-name socks (ditto)
Alden 405s (one of the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned)


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
JPress pinpoint w/blue check pattern (not really visible)
Thrifted Burberry tie
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## The Rambler

I like it, SirC, and I certainly don't think of this ever-fun thread as a competition. More like stopping by the club for a drink after work with friends, and checking out what they're wearing.

CMDC, excellent. Reading this thread has revived my interest in my old AWWs, which I hadn't worn for a couple of years.


----------



## Orgetorix

Dressed warmly for a brisk fall day on the Ohio:

















Magee Donegal tweed jacket
BB shirt, merino sweater, covert twill trou, and Peal suede shoes
Blackwatch tie from the Bow Tie Club
Targyles


----------



## The Rambler

Great lines on that Donegal, Org. Nice kicks.


----------



## chiamdream

Orgetorix said:


> Dressed warmly for a brisk fall day on the Ohio:


Pretty much perfect. Great jacket.


----------



## Wisco

Cold morning up here don't ya know (Wisconsin speak for today's weather).



















Gloverall Duffel Coat, brown wool.... digging the horn closure thingies
LE BD
JC Penny American Living worsted wool trousers, wool blend
Dark Blue socks with light blue pattern
Alden for BB dark chocolate tassel loafers

Removed duffel coat and started work!


----------



## The Rambler

I always thought it was spelled "doncha know." Nice coat for a cold winter.


----------



## Wisco

:icon_smile_wink:


The Rambler said:


> I always thought it was spelled "doncha know." Nice coat for a cold winter.


I was trying to keep things more phonetic to allow non-Wisconsinites to understand.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Orgetorix

Nice duffle, Wisco. Did you size up or take your normal jacket size?


----------



## mcarthur

wisco,
i like your tassels


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Nice duffle, Wisco. Did you size up or take your normal jacket size?


Kind Sir,

I sized up as I was scared of too tight a shoulder and will be layering as winter sets in. I often fall in between a 46 and 48 in OTR sizing. The shoulder is now spot on, but the sleeves are too long. Given the "give-away STP" price, I can live with it


----------



## The Rambler

nice debutante slouch, ph :icon_smile_big: that picture has the elongated, insouciant look of an old print.


----------



## erbs

looks good!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
CK cords
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

What's a better, cool weather casual pairing than an OCBD, Shetland crewneck and khakis? Down below (but not shown) Wigwam cream wool socks and Bass dirty bucks:


----------



## MDCEMII

^^^
That's a very nice sweater. Well done.
Details on the watch?


----------



## ds23pallas

MDCEMII said:


> ^^^
> That's a very nice sweater. Well done.
> Details on the watch?


Thanks very much. Watch is a Rolex Datejust, Oyster bracelet. I bought it about 10 years ago. A reliable, durable unit.


----------



## MDCEMII

^^^
Oh, I should have known -- I thought I spotted a sub-dial. Regardless, it's a beauty, of course.


----------



## Saltydog

I wore Bill's khaki's today, M2 Plain front, cuffed, British Tan. Without.....creases...without starch...without being ironed. Hanged right out of the washer until dry. You people are corrupting me!
BB ocbd, Pink, Heavy starch (I still have some of my standards left)
Alden for BB lhs in #8 shell.
Oh, and not to be outdone...a Rolex, datejust, oyster perpetual.


----------



## Jovan

ds23: Are a you a member of the 625 club, too?  Change those khakis to corduroy or moleskin and then you're REALLY prepared for cold weather.

Saltydog: Well, I'd argue that unpressed khakis with a pressed, starched shirt is a little disjointed but I'd have to see it to comment further! Suffice to say, if you get a Mercer, I'd better not catch you murdering it with starch.


----------



## ds23pallas

:smile:


Jovan said:


> ds23: Are a you a member of the 625 club, too?  Change those khakis to corduroy or moleskin and then you're REALLY prepared for cold weather.


No idea what the 625 club is, so I would have to say no! As for cold weather, it has not dropped below zero here yet (Centigrade scale, that is) but it will get much, much colder. Out comes the heavy artillery - Norwegian sweater, flannel, lined khakis and so on. I suppose as a Floridian, you wouldn't relate.:smile:


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Orgetorix

I still don't understand why workplaces where business casual is the norm need an even-more-casual Friday, but whatever. I'll go with it. Next month we're moving to the HQ building, where it's suits and boots Monday through Thursday and jeans are rarely seen at all. I think I'm the only one in my office not griping about the move.

















Pink BB OCBD and blue sweater
Nautica jeans
Thrifted Dexter boots (amazingly comfortable).
Not pictured: Pea coat. It was cold this morning!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Last Friday in October - Rolling Sans Cravate and OldSchool Casual*

Rolling sans cravate today and OSP causal today due to 6:00 am squash match (I won). Post match attire -

White Chemise Lacoste - Made in France

Alan Paine white wool tennis sweater with traditional Brigade of Guards stripes (navy & burgundy) around neck, cuffs and waist - Made in England.

Bills M1 plain front khakis - 1.75" cuffs at floodwater length - Made in USA.

Leatherman burgundy and navy surcingle belt - Made in USA

Beater pair of Alden burgundy calfskin full strap penny loafers circa late 1980s freshly polished and buffed last evening Made in USA.

White 100% heavy wool Wigwan athletic socks - forgot the Byfords - too cold to go airhose! - Made in USA.

In homage to the late Daniel Patrick Moynihan and a very cold MI morning, a decrepit Oatmeal Donegal Irish walking hat (Hanna?) from the Bo the Black Lab Walking Apparel Section of the mudroom clothes rack. Product of Ireland

Ancient battered Linett 3B Sack patch pocketed Navy Flannel blazer with U of Michigan blazer buttons from Waterbury Button. Purchased new in 1989 or thereabouts, "loaned to son" his last year of prep school, worn by him at WFU for four years and fished out of a heap of clothing destined for the Salvation Army on one of my wife's neatnik days last weekend. Found $3.00 in left pocket!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

A bit of old school EVT;

BB Brown/Grey 3/2 Tweed jacket
BB Grey Flannels
Tiffany EngineTurned Buckle w/ moc croc strap
AA-406 in amber
LE Orange/White Gingham Shirt
Alynn Jack-O-Lantern Tie

Alden 986


----------



## The Rambler

^ Oustanding! Seasonal and seasonable.


----------



## CMDC

Finally have some proper tweed weather in DC. Keep the cold coming.

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Rooster repp
Gray flannels
LE suede wingtips


----------



## a4audi08

huntington 3/2
lands end bd
no name cotton tie
le khakis
rockport suedes


----------



## Trip English

EastVillageTrad said:


> Alynn Jack-O-Lantern Tie


I wore that same tie in my last WAYWT post! Nice!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Trip,

Yes they are fun ties. I like these conversational emblematics, problem is you only get to wear them once or twice a year.

FYI - Alynn is not defunct, they are still plugging along. https://www.alynn.com/

EVT

p.s. do you need me to mail a razor to Greenwich?


----------



## Wisco

What a week.... and now it's time to catch up on everything ELSE that has been piling up on my desk.











 LE gray chambray BD
 BB 346 lambswool v-neck, blue and gray argyle
 Dark Levis (not pictured)
 Florsheim (recent) dark brown suede chukka boots, crepe rubber sole (not pictured)
 Omega Seamaster Pro (2254.50) on NATO "real-bond strap"


----------



## Ripley

EastVillageTrad said:


> I like these conversational emblematics, problem is you only get to wear them once or twice a year.


Pink Elephants are good for any occasion, festive or not, flask of bourbon in tow.


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas said:


> :smile:
> 
> No idea what the 625 club is, so I would have to say no! As for cold weather, it has not dropped below zero here yet (Centigrade scale, that is) but it will get much, much colder. Out comes the heavy artillery - Norwegian sweater, flannel, lined khakis and so on. I suppose as a Floridian, you wouldn't relate.:smile:


 I assumed because you were wearing cream wool socks from Wigwam that they were the 625.


----------



## The Rambler

Hah! been a member of that club for 50 years


----------



## Dragoon

Orgetorix said:


> I still don't understand why workplaces where business casual is the norm need an even-more-casual Friday,


I remain convinced that the only reason we are required to wear ties here, Monday through Thursday, is that if we went casual the women would wear pajamas and house shoes to work. Not that some of them do much better now with the capris, psuedo sweat pants and "dress" flip flops.


----------



## ds23pallas

Jovan said:


> I assumed because you were wearing cream wool socks from Wigwam that they were the 625.


Oh haha now I get it - 7 years of university and I'm still slow sometimes. You are absolutely correct, Jovan. I have never seen them for sale in Canada, however. I have to visit the US or order them online to get my hands on (or rather, feet in) them. I am always amazed by the selection and price of clothing items in the US. Can't even get Bills locally anymore.


----------



## Saltydog

Saltydog: Well said:


> I suppose it could be looked upon as disjointed. I prefer to think of it as sort of a "mullet" outfit. Ready to relax on bottom...all business up top. As for starching the Mercer--I do realize that I would be defiling the spirit of the shirt with starch. Therefore, if I do get one, I will probably take the pledge to keep it starch free. I might have to keep it from the cleaners though...they assume I want everything starched heavy.


----------



## Trip English

EastVillageTrad said:


> Trip,
> 
> Yes they are fun ties. I like these conversational emblematics, problem is you only get to wear them once or twice a year.
> 
> FYI - Alynn is not defunct, they are still plugging along. https://www.alynn.com/
> 
> EVT
> 
> p.s. do you need me to mail a razor to Greenwich?


Yech. Alynn does not appear to be the same company it once was. Those ties are gruesome.

As for the razor, it's interesting that you mention it. I grew the beard because my vintage Gillette safety razor got bent. I recently replaced it so I feel that the beard's days are numbered. My wife loves it, though, so we'll see.


----------



## The Rambler

I once worked for a man who liked to say "Shave off your mustache and you'll increase your business by 25%. Shave off your beard and you'll increase it by 50%." Never tried it.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> My wife loves it, though, so we'll see.


That's a rare woman you've got. Every time I see a great beard I lament that I can't grow one, and my wife gives thanks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Prada cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> As for the razor, it's interesting that you mention it. I grew the beard because my vintage Gillette safety razor got bent. I recently replaced it so I feel that the beard's days are numbered. My wife loves it, though, so we'll see.


You'll probably get searched less at airports--ezpecially if you also abandon the fez.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> I once worked for a man who liked to say "Shave off your mustache and you'll increase your business by 25%. Shave off your beard and you'll increase it by 50%." Never tried it.


If you start shaving anything else, perhaps you'll find yourself in another type of business entirely.


----------



## The Rambler

lol ... the guy was an old whore.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Orgetorix said:


> That's a rare woman you've got. Every time I see a great beard I lament that I can't grow one, and my wife gives thanks.


Doubtless that's because she wishes your face to go unhidden! (That's my rationale for myself, anyway -- a grower of weak beards.)


----------



## Patrick06790

Super slouchy J. Press jacket. Has no shape at all.


----------



## Cowtown

Patrick - I like that jacket. Is the shirt a Mercer? Looks similar to a tattersall I have.


----------



## Patrick06790

Shirt is Press too.


----------



## The Rambler

The classic 3/1 roll :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Langrock jacket from Tweedy Don. 3/2, no padding, welt seams, half lined and canvassed.
Hiltl flannels from STP, compare favorably with any expensive flannels I've owned, >60 bucks.
Same crummy corrected grain pennies I've always had a pair of, my most-worn shoe.
Orvis tie, just noticed a sprezzy touch: back longer than front.


----------



## rgrossicone




----------



## ds23pallas

New LL Bean Irish Fisherman's sweater:


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Truzzi shirt
Forever jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kitonbrioni

BC vest
Truzzi shirt
Forever jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## hookem12387

rgrossicone said:


>


Who makes the sweater? Good look


----------



## Joe Beamish

Rambler that is a very good look!


----------



## The Rambler

thakns, JB


----------



## Charles Saturn

ds23pallas said:


> New LL Bean Irish Fisherman's sweater:


Great looking sweater. Like the soft gray. What is the wool like? Like iron, or does it have a softer hand?


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> New LL Bean Irish Fisherman's sweater:


Now when you wash up on an empty Irish shore, they'll know which village to send the remains to! Very nice, actually looks hand-knit. Is the wool coarse and rough?


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> Hah! been a member of that club for 50 years


Why the sad face? They are pretty good socks. I got mine from Freshpair.com with free shipping! I wear them for work, with loafers, or just about anything besides coat and tie.



ds23pallas said:


> Oh haha now I get it - 7 years of university and I'm still slow sometimes. You are absolutely correct, Jovan. I have never seen them for sale in Canada, however. I have to visit the US or order them online to get my hands on (or rather, feet in) them. I am always amazed by the selection and price of clothing items in the US. Can't even get Bills locally anymore.


 That's a shame. Years ago I threatened to move back to Canada. Maybe it's better I didn't? Not sure.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> Why the sad face? They are pretty good socks.
> 
> It's the 50 years, not the socks.


----------



## Patrick06790

Everything except the pants (JC Penney's retros, remember them?) is from the Exchange thread.


----------



## YoungClayB

Very excited about today's attire. This is my first Harris Tweed jacket. It arrived in the mail yesterday and no alterations were required! 

Happy Halloween! Be safe.





Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Tie: Brooks Brothers Makers (Ancient Madder)
Jackett: Cricketeer (Harris Tweed)
Pants: Bills Vintage Twills M3s (Bark)
Socks: Goldtoe Fluffies
Shoes: AE MacNeil (Tan Scotchgrain)


----------



## Patrick06790

^ That's a good solid look.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## simonfoy

YoungClayB said:


> Very excited about today's attire. This is my first Harris Tweed jacket. It arrived in the mail yesterday and no alterations were required!
> 
> Happy Halloween! Be safe.
> 
> Very smart indeed. There is nothing quite like Harris Tweed. I have a few HT jackets and they look as good today as they did when I bought them. I always use a good quality hanger for them as they keep a good shape that way. I was told it was very important with a soft tweed.
> 
> Love the look. Welcome to the HT club
> 
> Simon


----------



## Orgetorix

There may be nothing particularly trad about my outfit today, but still...
























BB suit, Brioni shirt, Drakes for Ben Silver tie, BB square, and AE Brantley boots.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Etro pocket-square
Brioni shirt
GB tie
NM belt
PS socks
Hermes cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Jovan

This is what both me and the s/o wore today. It may not be strictly trad, but these coats have the ultimate soft shoulder.


----------



## Beefeater

Anyway, back to basics.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BB OCBD blue, old one, elbow blown out, worn under
BB Red L/S Polo Shirt
Alynn GOP Elephant Tie w/Uncle Sam top hat
BB Brownish PoW Flannels
Old Bostonian Crown Windsor Pennies
Barbour Watch w/ Navy/Gold Ribbon band
Barbour beaufort with polar liner
Barbour Guncheck Tweed Cap


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> This is what both me and the s/o wore today. It may not be strictly trad, but these coats have the ultimate soft shoulder.


LOL. Noting the way your "significant other" is holding her left hand in the air, with the naked ring finger displayed, and holding a huge hypodermic or scalpel in her right hand partially concealed in the shadows, tells me you had better do something to properly dress that left hand ring finger, unless you want to become intimately involved with that B/A hypodermic/scalpel! Brouhaha, broughhaha, broughhaha!


----------



## jhcam8

YoungClayB said:


> Very excited about today's attire. This is my first Harris Tweed jacket. It arrived in the mail yesterday and no alterations were required!


Looking good, Clay!



Orgetorix said:


> There may be nothing particularly trad about my outfit today, but still...


But, still, pretty trad and sharp!



Jovan said:


> This is what both me and the s/o wore today. It may not be strictly trad, but these coats have the ultimate soft shoulder.


Very good - made me laugh.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## ds23pallas

Charles Saturn said:


> Great looking sweater. Like the soft gray. What is the wool like? Like iron, or does it have a softer hand?





The Rambler said:


> Now when you wash up on an empty Irish shore, they'll know which village to send the remains to! Very nice, actually looks hand-knit. Is the wool coarse and rough?


Thanks guys. I would say the wool is not iron-like by any means - I have had scratchier. In fact, I had the feeling from first wearing that I had owned it for years. Quite warm too. I think it is destined to become a favourite.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Fantastic looks, fellows. Here's a rather standard entry:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 brown herringbone
J. Press fleur de lis tie
J. Press tattersall button-down
Bill's M2 (unshown)
no-name argyles (ditto)
Allen Edmonds cap-toes (ditto)

On the desk: J. Press "Irving" muffler


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Orgetorix said:


> There may be nothing particularly trad about my outfit today, but still...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB suit, Brioni shirt, Drakes for Ben Silver tie, BB square, and AE Brantley boots.


What's not to like? :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

agree: impeccable.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Very, very British.

Does your lapel have a rose loop?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*End of The Season*

Chilly but sunny Autumn day in A2. Time to garage my 1975 2002 for the season at the end of the day. A pleasure to drive and a great tailgate vehicle!
American Trad attire and a fine German motorcar - A great combination!

Regular attire today.

White BB OCBD - Made in USA

Ben Silver Grey and Yellow 3B Sack Herringhone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with patch pockets - Tailored in USA

BB Plain Front Tan Cavalry Twill Trousers 1.75"cuffs - no break.

Polo Yellow Wool four-in-hand necktie with mounted fox hunters and hounds motif - Made in Italy

Brown Pebble Grain Cole Haan Kiltie Loafers. Can't remember place of purchase but from mid-1980s- Made in USA

Trafalgar cognac alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA

Andover Shop Navy Cashmere Scarf with Yellow Fringe - with Yellow Monogram - Made in USA


----------



## cecil47

oldschoolprep said:


> Chilly but sunny Autumn day in A2. Time to garage my 1975 2002 for the season at the end of the day. A pleasure to drive and a great tailgate vehicle!
> American Trad attire and a fine German motorcar - A great combination!
> 
> View attachment 1819


One of my favorites! GF in high school had a red 2002 tii. Man, I loved that car.


----------



## CMDC

BB tweed 3/2 sack
JPress blue ocbd
JAB repp
JCrew navy flannels
Brooks pennies (black)


----------



## Patrick06790

Spot the Trad


----------



## Orgetorix

EastVillageTrad said:


> Very, very British.
> 
> Does your lapel have a rose loop?


Sadly, no. I could add one, but I don't bother because a lapel flower is overkill in 99.9% of situations, and the buttonhole isn't really long enough for a flower anyway.


----------



## kevinbelt

I had some time this morning, and I particularly like what I'm wearing, so I thought today would be a good day to begin participating in this thread. 



J. Crew green lambswool sweater
Lands' End white OCBD
Gap khakis

Not seen but present: 
J. Crew gray/navy/green argyles
Clark's Desert Boot, beeswax

No jacket. I considered a blue blazer because I like the navy/green combination, but it was better in theory than in practice. 

-k


----------



## kevinbelt

Wow. If posting pictures becomes a habit, I should consider cleaning my apartment. 

-k


----------



## mcarthur

kevinbelt said:


> Wow. If posting pictures becomes a habit, I should consider cleaning my apartment.
> 
> -k


good idea!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Patrick06790

kevinbelt said:


> Wow. If posting pictures becomes a habit, I should consider cleaning my apartment.
> 
> -k


My brother!


----------



## The Rambler

BS wool tie, old Peal Chukkas


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean green university stripe oxford
Blue Stafford blazer
Dockers ivy cap



Same LL Bean green university stripe oxford
J Press thistle emblematic tie
RL Chaps wool Houndstooth blazer


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some great looks, gentlemen. Rambler: that's a great tie, sir.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Spot the Trad


Great Belushi's Ghost.

A Killer Bee!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
MB pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Levis 501
TB belt
NM socks
Lucchese boots
MJ cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ds23pallas

BB x 3, Bills M1, Alden Longwings.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Great tie and collar roll.


----------



## Trip English

^ That's a roll for the archives!

Great looks all! Great to see new blood and infrequent posters contributing. Been very busy, but I'll pop a few up in the coming days. 

A special occasion, Uncle?

And Kevin, I think there's a mystique in photographing yourself in a room like that and not saying a word about it! Let them wonder.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> ^ That's a roll for the archives!
> 
> Great looks all! Great to see new blood and infrequent posters contributing. Been very busy, but I'll pop a few up in the coming days.
> 
> A special occasion, Uncle?
> 
> And Kevin, I think there's a mystique in photographing yourself in a room like that and not saying a word about it! Let them wonder.


board of directors meeting


----------



## Saltydog

kevinbelt said:


> Wow. If posting pictures becomes a habit, I should consider cleaning my apartment.
> 
> -k


And maybe tucking in the shirt? Or is that a fashion statement?


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Nice gravitas for the board meeting, Uncle.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Nice gravitas for the board meeting, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## Jovan

Saltydog said:


> And maybe tucking in the shirt? Or is that a fashion statement?


 I agree. It looks far better to not have random shirting dangling around your crotch and behind.


----------



## kevinbelt

I don't disagree. In general, I leave my shirts untucked unless I'm wearing a jacket and/or tie. I don't mind the shirttails hanging out, but today this particular shirttail seemed uncooperative. One side of the front hung straight down, but the other kept getting bunched up and caught in things. We'll see what happens tomorrow. Stay tuned...

-k


----------



## Per

OCBD, BB
Tie, RL
Cardigan, RL
Corduroy, RL
Argyle socks, J. press
Darlton tassel loafers, RL

--------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual today

PRL pink uni-stripe ocbd
Alan Paine sweater vest
Corbin air force blue flannels
Trafalgar pebble-grain belt
Alden pebble-grain lhs
Suede jacket


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Ripley

I'm not normally a fan of bright pants, but this look is smoov, son!


----------



## kevinbelt

Today shall be a casual day. It would take a rather expansive definition of "trad" to include this sweater, but I've had it forever, and I love it. The yarn is seriously 1/8" thick. 



American Eagle gray sweater from college
American Living khakis
OSU ball cap
Ragg wool socks of undetermined origin - probably Eddie Bauer
New Balance 993 sneakers - positioned to suggest that they will shortly be on my feet.

Not seen but there:
Lands' End blue/white stripe web belt
Timex/Brooks Brothers A&S stripe watchband

-k


----------



## Orgetorix

I need a fall/winter blazer. It's getting too cold for the hopsack.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Does One Vote Make a Difference???*

Winterized and stowed the 2002tii away last evening until the Spring. Now rolling with the 1999 Cherokee SE, Bo the Black Lab's favorite, as my primary winter work ride with the Saab 93 as the regal ride. Sunny crisp Michigan mid-Autumn day.

J. Press 3B Sack Presstige Donegal Mist Glenplaid sportcoat - red, purple, yellow, light blue, yellow wheat - Woven in Ireland - Tailored in the USA

BB White OCBD with block monogram in center of breast pocket - Made in USA

Robert Talbot red silk four-in-hand necktie with pheasant cock motif - Woven in the UK made in the USA.

Major mid-grey woolen trousers 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA.

Black Brooks Brothers calfskin tassel loafers by Alden - nicely buffed last evening - Made in USA

Black Trafalgar alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA

BB Double Breasted Camelhair Polo Coat - was 22 F when I departed home at 6:15 am to vote - Made in USA

BB Dark Brown leather gloves - Made in Italy


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ripley said:


> I'm not normally a fan of bright pants, but this look is smoov, son!


Like Buddah!!


----------



## hookem12387

Pictures of the 2002? One of my all time favorite cars


oldschoolprep said:


> Winterized and stowed the 2002tii away last evening until the Spring. Now rolling with the 1999 Cherokee SE, Bo the Black Lab's favorite, as my primary winter work ride with the Saab 93 as the regal ride. Sunny crisp Michigan mid-Autumn day.
> 
> J. Press 3B Sack Presstige Donegal Mist Glenplaid sportcoat - red, purple, yellow, light blue, yellow wheat - Woven in Ireland - Tailored in the USA
> 
> BB White OCBD with block monogram in center of breast pocket - Made in USA
> 
> Robert Talbot red silk four-in-hand necktie with pheasant cock motif - Woven in the UK made in the USA.
> 
> Major mid-grey woolen trousers 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA.
> 
> Black Brooks Brothers calfskin tassel loafers by Alden - nicely buffed last evening - Made in USA
> 
> Black Trafalgar alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA
> 
> BB Double Breasted Camelhair Polo Coat - was 22 F when I departed home at 6:15 am to vote - Made in USA
> 
> BB Dark Brown leather gloves - Made in Italy


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Winterized and stowed the 2002tii away last evening until the Spring. Now rolling with the 1999 Cherokee SE, Bo the Black Lab's favorite, as my primary winter work ride with the Saab 93 as the regal ride. Sunny crisp Michigan mid-Autumn day.
> 
> J. Press 3B Sack Presstige Donegal Mist Glenplaid sportcoat - red, purple, yellow, light blue, yellow wheat - Woven in Ireland - Tailored in the USA
> 
> BB White OCBD with block monogram in center of breast pocket - Made in USA
> 
> Robert Talbot red silk four-in-hand necktie with pheasant cock motif - Woven in the UK made in the USA.
> 
> Major mid-grey woolen trousers 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA.
> 
> Black Brooks Brothers calfskin tassel loafers by Alden - nicely buffed last evening - Made in USA
> 
> Black Trafalgar alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA
> 
> BB Double Breasted Camelhair Polo Coat - was 22 F when I departed home at 6:15 am to vote - Made in USA
> 
> BB Dark Brown leather gloves - Made in Italy


in this mid term election every vote counts


----------



## mcarthur

Per said:


> OCBD, BB
> Tie, RL
> Cardigan, RL
> Corduroy, RL
> Argyle socks, J. press
> Darlton tassel loafers, RL
> 
> --------------------------
> Check out my blog.


nice tassels with argyles


----------



## CMDC

Corbin 3/2 sack jacket
BB ocbd in ecru
Banana Republic emlematic w/penguins
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Cowtown

oldschoolprep said:


> Winterized and stowed the 2002tii away last evening until the Spring. Now rolling with the 1999 Cherokee SE, Bo the Black Lab's favorite, as my primary winter work ride with the Saab 93 as the regal ride. Sunny crisp Michigan mid-Autumn day.
> 
> J. Press 3B Sack Presstige Donegal Mist Glenplaid sportcoat - red, purple, yellow, light blue, yellow wheat - Woven in Ireland - Tailored in the USA
> 
> BB White OCBD with block monogram in center of breast pocket - Made in USA
> 
> Robert Talbot red silk four-in-hand necktie with pheasant cock motif - Woven in the UK made in the USA.
> 
> Major mid-grey woolen trousers 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA.
> 
> Black Brooks Brothers calfskin tassel loafers by Alden - nicely buffed last evening - Made in USA
> 
> Black Trafalgar alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA
> 
> BB Double Breasted Camelhair Polo Coat - was 22 F when I departed home at 6:15 am to vote - Made in USA
> 
> BB Dark Brown leather gloves - Made in Italy


Your continued support of Made in USA apparel is commendable and is something I strive to do, but do not always succeed.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Another nice day on WAYWT. Here's my entry. It's a casual and pretty basic day for me:



J. Press Shaggy Dog cardigan
Rugby OCBD
Timex on Smart Turnout grosgrain strap
Andover Shop baseball surcingle (not shown)
RL khakis (ditto)
Rockport saddle shoes (ditto)


----------



## AlanC

Glad to see the jacket. My Goodwear A-1 jacket is getting a lot of use right now.



Cardinals5 said:


>


----------



## MDCEMII

Orgetorix said:


>


These are really great trousers. Would you be able to share the details?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Spot on Mac!*

You are right on the mark, Mac!



mcarthur said:


> in this mid term election every vote counts


----------



## oldschoolprep

Hookem - I posted a pic yesterday in my daily posting. How are things down in A-town? Its home to a great university with a wonderful football tradition.

Thanks for the note!



hookem12387 said:


> Pictures of the 2002? One of my all time favorite cars


----------



## YoungClayB

hey guys...I'm not so much wearing this today, but I do need some advice on the fit...does this jacket fit me perfectly? or is it too small....or is it just a matter of preference. None of my other jackets have sleeves this short. (Thrifted this Kuppenheimer Harris Tweed this morning)..also please pardon the wrinkled shirt.


----------



## Bermuda

Oregetorix: You definitely need to invest in some wool, camel hair, and tweed blazers then....pronto!


----------



## The Rambler

Heading to the polling place: here, an 18th C. Quaker Meetinghouse. Topcoat bought in the city of Cork, in 1987.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

kevinbelt said:


> Today shall be a casual day. It would take a rather expansive definition of "trad" to include this sweater, but I've had it forever, and I love it. The yarn is seriously 1/8" thick.
> 
> American Eagle gray sweater from college
> American Living khakis
> OSU ball cap
> Ragg wool socks of undetermined origin - probably Eddie Bauer
> New Balance 993 sneakers - positioned to suggest that they will shortly be on my feet.
> 
> Not seen but there:
> Lands' End blue/white stripe web belt
> Timex/Brooks Brothers A&S stripe watchband
> 
> -k


 Welcome aboard! I also wear NB 993s (IMO just under the 992 as the best sneakers I've ever had!). I have them in black; are yours navy?


----------



## Trip English

YoungClayB said:


> hey guys...I'm not so much wearing this today, but I do need some advice on the fit...does this jacket fit me perfectly? or is it too small....or is it just a matter of preference. None of my other jackets have sleeves this short. (Thrifted this Kuppenheimer Harris Tweed this morning)..also please pardon the wrinkled shirt.


It may or may not. The sleeves are not my concern. I prefer mine that short for a variety of reasons and it doesn't catch my eye. What my concern would be is whether the vent is tugged open at the back. If the vent is resting closed then it becomes a matter of preference (in which case I think it suits you more than most jackets I see you post), if the vent is opening a little bit, it probably wan't mean to be.


----------



## Trip English

kevinbelt said:


> Today shall be a casual day. It would take a rather expansive definition of "trad" to include this sweater, but I've had it forever, and I love it. The yarn is seriously 1/8" thick.
> 
> American Eagle gray sweater from college
> American Living khakis
> OSU ball cap
> Ragg wool socks of undetermined origin - probably Eddie Bauer
> New Balance 993 sneakers - positioned to suggest that they will shortly be on my feet.
> 
> Not seen but there:
> Lands' End blue/white stripe web belt
> Timex/Brooks Brothers A&S stripe watchband
> 
> -k


With the understanding that posting on this thread is an invitation for considered criticism, I'd offer the following advice:

1. It looks like you've just been robbed. Get whatever that room is in order. The way you keep your surroundings can affect your state of mind.

2. Lose the ball cap. Start to consider your hairstyle part of your ensemble rather than a bi-weekly grooming chore. Make it work for you.

3. Look into some collared shirts. The OCBD is one of the few unimpeachable garments at the core of our tradition and would dial up the outfit pictured a few much-needed notches.

4. Sneakers are for athletic pursuits just like aprons are for cooking. You should be ready to slip on some camp mocs, topsiders, beat-up penny loafers, PTBs, etc. if it's a casual day. I assume you will not be working out in that rig.

5. If you have to make excuses for a garment, donate it to someone in need. It's cold and a lot of people could use that sweater more than you.

And most of all, welcome again to The Thread. It's often mistaken for vanity, but many of us come here as the final step to honing our wardrobes and referencing real-world cut and fit. You can go years reading or participating on threads with very little progress, but a half a dozen posts here and you're off to the races. It's, IMO, the most useful thread on the forum.

To come here is to participate in that idea, so please take my suggestions with the implied happy emoticons.

T-Bone


----------



## The Rambler

^Good in the shoulder, looks shorter in the body than you usually wear, Clay, and maybe tighter through the hip, though that might be the angle of the photo.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti jacket
Truzzi shirt
CK cords
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kevinbelt

No worries, Trip. I've read enough of your posts to understand that you're not a mean-spirited guy. But allow me to respond. 

1. I'm cultivating the mystique you mentioned yesterday! It's on the list of things to do. My brother is coming to visit next weekend and the goal is to have the whole place, not just this room, in order. 

2. Ha! Good luck. I've had some iteration of this ball cap for almost fifteen years. I'm not getting rid of it any time soon. Until recently, I've had jobs that allowed hats at work, and so I didn't care about my hair much. Within the last three months or so (before I landed my current job, actually), I started paying more attention, and I do think it's much improved. I don't wear the cap at work or anything - it's mostly an around-the-house thing at this point. And I'm rambling...

3. My girlfriend would laugh hysterically at this advice. I wear an OCBD just about every day of my life. We've gotten in arguments because I go without a collared shirt so infrequently (she thinks I look good in t-shirts; I disagree). It will probably be weeks before you see another post from me without an OCBD.

4. I did a fair amount of walking today, actually. 

5. Not making excuses; I love the sweater. It just isn't exactly in line with the aesthetic of the forum. Kind of like when people wear darted jackets. Not, strictly speaking, trad, but still an appreciated part of my wardrobe. 

We'll see how it goes. There's a good chance I'm wearing a tie tomorrow, so you'll see something else. 

And to Bruce Wayne, my 993s are gray. New Balance makes the world's best sneakers, unquestionably.

-k


----------



## hookem12387

Thought I'd steal a couple of ideas:
1. Halloween. Almost-trad Harry Potter (can't see the Hogwarts rep tie):








2. Is this cardigan a bit too short? I like it, but I'm not sure (not worn with this, just threw it on for the picture):


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> Thought I'd steal a couple of ideas:
> 
> 2. Is this cardigan a bit too short? I like it, but I'm not sure (not worn with this, just threw it on for the picture):


Not too short - a lot of older sweaters are designed to just cover your waistband if you want your pants at the waist. Looks like someone's ready for a walk.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> It may or may not. The sleeves are not my concern. I prefer mine that short for a variety of reasons and it doesn't catch my eye. What my concern would be is whether the vent is tugged open at the back. If the vent is resting closed then it becomes a matter of preference (in which case I think it suits you more than most jackets I see you post), if the vent is opening a little bit, it probably wan't mean to be.


I took some self timer pictures from the rear and sides and the vent is flat and closed. So good news there.

I also posted this on the fashion forum and eagle very perceptively noticed that the position of the pockets is a tad low. Almost like this jacket was originally a "regular" and someone chopped it off to make it a "super short". What do you think? I am still trying to decide whether this bothers me or not.


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> Not too short - a lot of older sweaters are designed to just cover your waistband if you want your pants at the waist. Looks like someone's ready for a walk.


Good to hear, thanks. I really like it, especially for $15 on the bay. And yes, we went for a walk shortly after (in my new bean mocs, since it's been raining).


----------



## Trip English

YoungClayB said:


> I took some self timer pictures from the rear and sides and the vent is flat and closed. So good news there.
> 
> I also posted this on the fashion forum and eagle very perceptively noticed that the position of the pockets is a tad low. Almost like this jacket was originally a "regular" and someone chopped it off to make it a "super short". What do you think? I am still trying to decide whether this bothers me or not.


I see what they mean about the pockets, but even with this idea planted, it doesn't look at all irregular. It seems to me from thrifting that there was simply a period where the two button jacket seemed to place the buttons in a lower stance. I don't have a firm enough grasp of the recent history of clothes to accurately say when, but clearly the 80s had a bit of this going on.

All in all the shoulders seem fine (which, to me is always a deal-breaker), sleeve length looks good, and overall just gives a slim shapely (dare I say British) silhouette. I'd simply offer the additional advice that it be worn with a more tapered pair of pants. I often find that a jacket with a suppressed waist, even if well fitted to the wearer itself, can look odd when matched with too full a trouser leg.

Final verdict: wear in good health.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Thought I'd steal a couple of ideas:
> 1. Halloween. Almost-trad Harry Potter (can't see the Hogwarts rep tie):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Is this cardigan a bit too short? I like it, but I'm not sure (not worn with this, just threw it on for the picture):


Good costume. I fear that if I shave my beard I'll be met with an uptick in Harry Potter and Waldo jibes. It would make Halloween that much easier, though.

That cardigan is A-OK. A good length in general and looks thin enough to wear comfortably under a blazer. Is the shirt Rugby?


----------



## Luftvier

Jovan said:


> Luftvier: Great look. I enjoy seeing a point/spread with sacks every now and again. When is that sport coat from? I can't decide if it's pre- or post-1960s.


It's some vintage of BB sack suit in a grey sharkskin. No idea - maybe 60s, maybe 80s.

*Today*: Take Ivy x Nerd look. Trou too short. Lapels pressed poorly by my cleaner. Both remedied when I got home. Longer trou look better on me.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> I see what they mean about the pockets, but even with this idea planted, it doesn't look at all irregular. It seems to me from thrifting that there was simply a period where the two button jacket seemed to place the buttons in a lower stance. I don't have a firm enough grasp of the recent history of clothes to accurately say when, but clearly the 80s had a bit of this going on.
> 
> All in all the shoulders seem fine (which, to me is always a deal-breaker), sleeve length looks good, and overall just gives a slim shapely (dare I say British) silhouette. I'd simply offer the additional advice that it be worn with a more tapered pair of pants. I often find that a jacket with a suppressed waist, even if well fitted to the wearer itself, can look odd when matched with too full a trouser leg.
> 
> Final verdict: wear in good health.


Thanks Trip. Will definitely be wearing with my better fitting shirts and trim cut trousers. I also scored a pair of banana republic pants today that are awesome. I'll probably have them on for my next actual contribution to this thread.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Good costume. I fear that if I shave my beard I'll be met with an uptick in Harry Potter and Waldo jibes. It would make Halloween that much easier, though.
> 
> That cardigan is A-OK. A good length in general and looks thin enough to wear comfortably under a blazer. Is the shirt Rugby?


 Shirt is LL Bean, actually. I still haven't jumped in and bought a Rugby oxford. And yes, the cardigan is just warm enough for our frequent 50degree mornings that end at 80 degree afternoons, while still being plenty thin to wear under a jacket.


----------



## Saltydog

Luftvier said:


> It's some vintage of BB sack suit in a grey sharkskin. No idea - maybe 60s, maybe 80s.
> 
> *Today*: Take Ivy x Nerd look. Trou too short. Lapels pressed poorly by my cleaner. Both remedied when I got home. Longer trou look better on me.


I really think it is a good looking and well matched outfit _overall_ (great collar roll and four in hand btw). I like a black and white glen plaid with charcoal slacks. However, as you noted yourself, the trousers are much too short. Not just because you feel _you _look bad in trousers that are too short--those are (IMHO) short enough to be considered clownish. I would respectfully advise you to never wear them again unless you can have them lengthened at least a little. Just hate to see a good outfit detracted from by something that can probably/hopefully be corrected. I think you probably have some cuff to spare there. The red socks only call attention to the length problem as well. Some here like the high water look...perhaps I overstate.


----------



## Jovan

I do believe he said the problem was remedied when he got home.  Apart from the length though, I really like the cut of those trousers.


----------



## The Rambler

I think that's a great outfit Lufty, I'm partial to bright red socks, but I think they go particularly well with that tie and the beautiful saddles. Agree that the slacks are a little short, even for you, but the combination of very trim, tapered slacks with big shoes (not saying they don't fit, they fit well) calls attention to it. It's kind of your signature look, pegged pants with no break and gunboat-type shoes, and I really like it on you. Contributes to the daring touch of "nerdiness" you often mention, but that's nothing to fear. You've got style, man.


----------



## YoungClayB

heading out to meet my new boss for a casual lunch.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice looks, all. Here's my entry. You'll notice that I have considered a pocket square:



J. Press 3/2 tweed (now 50% off at New Haven Press!)
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
J. Press repp tie (gift from wonderful girlfriend)
Lands' End black belt (not shown)
Lands' End gray wool pants (ditto)
Joseph Abboud yellow socks (ditto)
Allen Edmonds black wingtips (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding, Sir C, excellent fit and pattern matching on your tweed, ps a +, your g.f. has fine taste in ties.


----------



## hookem12387

Really like that shirt. ¿De donde?


YoungClayB said:


> heading out to meet my new boss for a casual lunch.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## CMDC

Sir C, 

Love the jacket. I've been coveting that on the website for a while now. Not sure if I dare stop into the DC store to see what they've got on sale. Could be dangerous.


----------



## The Rambler

Clay: note the difference in jacket length between today and yesterday, about an inch. Todays looks better on you to me. re the placement of pockets, if you look at the recently posted NOS 60s tweed jackets at Oconnells websiite, you'll note that the pockets are placed lower, as they are on yesterday's jacket, which is fine, but, combined with the long 2 button lapel, bottom of jacket seems abbreviated.


----------



## kevinbelt

That jacket looks splendid, Clay. 

-k


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler and CMDC: Thanks so much! I've learned a lot from both of your wardrobes, and I'm delighted that my rig meets with your approval.

CMDC: If the DC Press is like the New Haven branch, there are still a number of 50% off winter jackets around. That's a good discount, but Press is indeed dangerous for a man and his wallet.

I dig the bow tie, Orgetorix.


----------



## Dragoon

LLB cardigan, thrifted for $3
BB (no-iron, yay!) OCBD
Tie bar tie


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 navy flannel blazer
JPress shaggy dog
BB unistripe ocbd
LLBean denim
LLBean rugged penny loafers


----------



## Cardinals5

Jacket looks great and the white ps is just the right finishing touch - I only wear the white tv fold since it's a bit more conservative as far as pocket squares go and it looks great with everything.



Orgetorix said:


>


Like that emblematic bow - what's on it? Looks like turkeys or something.

























LE yellow ocbd (with mediocre roll)
JAB wool challis rep
Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed
Corbin navy flannels
Target socks
AE MacNeil black pebble-grain


----------



## Ripley

Cardinals5 said:


>


Great Hilton!


----------



## kevinbelt

Lands' End burgundy university stripe OCBD
Chipp 2 tie with miniature schnauzers (R.I.P. Buddy)
Gap khakis

Jacket and shoes TBD. Probably a J. Crew blue blazer and either my Bass dirty bucks or wingtips. Not sure yet. I like the dirty bucks idea, but it's getting a bit late. 

-k


----------



## The Rambler

That's more like it, KB. It even looks like you've started picking up your room :biggrin2:. Why not take the photo after you've donned shoes and jacket?


----------



## Cowtown

Cards - Love the Hilton jacket.


----------



## Trip English

I can't even identify some of the items on your floor. It looks like a spindle of CDs was toppled. Possibly some pottery. The lamp appears to have a hat on. I'd say just brick that room up and start a new life somewhere else.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A New Beginning or the Same Old Same Old?*

A very old school trad day today.

BB Blue OCBD Made in USA

BB Dark Grey trousers - 1.75" cuffs - no break Made in USA

Burgundy wool four-in-hand necktie with a bevy of small Irish Setters apointin' in the field - the oldest necktie in my collection - from the late Whillock Brother's of Rochester, NY - purchased in 1977 or 78 while still in UG. Made in USA.

BB 3B Sack Camelhair Sportcoat (in Camel) - Made in USA

Alden Burgundy Calfskin Full Strap Tassel Loafers Made in USA

BB dark brown alligator belt with brass buckle - Made in USA


----------



## kevinbelt

It's kind of a leftover room. All the other rooms in our place have a function - dining room, bedroom, etc. This is just a space off the living room. It will someday be a work room (I refinish furniture as a hobby), but in the meantime, it's serving as storage space for the things that don't fit into the other rooms. If we had a basement or an attic, most of what's behind me would be there. Alas, this includes my closet, as my girlfriend's closet needs have filled the closets in our two bedrooms. Much of the mess is due to cats. We tried to keep things in an orderly manner, everything stacked or boxed, but they don't seem to care. 

The lamp is wearing a hat, a viking helmet. That's intentional.

-k


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Like that emblematic bow - what's on it? Looks like turkeys or something.


They're actually little BB logos of some sort. Which I normally wouldn't do, but these are small enough that it doesn't bother me.


----------



## The Rambler

Listening to an Irish bard read a few poems tonight. Jacket made in city of Cork in 1987, harp emblematic. Corny, I know.


----------



## CMDC

^I wish my house was big enough to have a storage room for empty beer bottles. Corona, I believe, at 8 o'clock.


----------



## Trip English

kevinbelt said:


> It's kind of a leftover room. All the other rooms in our place have a function - dining room, bedroom, etc. This is just a space off the living room. It will someday be a work room (I refinish furniture as a hobby), but in the meantime, it's serving as storage space for the things that don't fit into the other rooms. If we had a basement or an attic, most of what's behind me would be there. Alas, this includes my closet, as my girlfriend's closet needs have filled the closets in our two bedrooms. Much of the mess is due to cats. We tried to keep things in an orderly manner, everything stacked or boxed, but they don't seem to care.
> 
> The lamp is wearing a hat, a viking helmet. That's intentional.
> 
> -k


It looks like you placed things in that room using a t-shirt canon. For future reference, we would not be offended by seeing you in a dining room or living room.


----------



## andcounting

Trip English said:


> I can't even identify some of the items on your floor. It looks like a spindle of CDs was toppled. Possibly some pottery. The lamp appears to have a hat on. I'd say just brick that room up and start a new life somewhere else.


Is that a diaper on the corner table with the hatted lamp?


----------



## andcounting

The Rambler said:


> That's more like it, KB. It even looks like you've started picking up your room :biggrin2:. Why not take the photo after you've donned shoes and jacket?


I really hope this guy hangs around. Unlike the other KB that gets picked on, this guy is posting on the WAYWT and I think we can all say we're happy about it!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Listening to an Irish bard read a few poems tonight. Jacket made in city of Cork in 1987, harp emblematic. Corny, I know.


Looks good!!

Don't cry in your Guinness.

I miss-spent too much time myself doing so at the old O'Friels Pub in Wilmington, DE.

Those/we Irish can get plenty morose!!


----------



## Trip English

andcounting said:


> I really hope this guy hangs around. Unlike the other KB that gets picked on, this guy is posting on the WAYWT and I think we can all say we're happy about it!


Or he could start a series of "What's On My Floor Today" posts:

_
Beach Towels
Empty Violin Case
Snowman Carrot Nose
USB Cable
Blank DVDs
Vortex
Pop Secret 36-Pack
_


----------



## Charles Saturn

The Rambler said:


> Listening to an Irish bard read a few poems tonight. Jacket made in city of Cork in 1987, harp emblematic. Corny, I know.


As evdienced by Rambler's fine outift, a blue v neck sweater or vest, certainly makes a fine addition to any man's wardrobe. I particularly like this example, as it is not too dark. I am a little concerned with how closely the pants match the jacket though.  The miniature tattersall sport shirt also works well. Good showing.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG hoodie
Kiton shirt
theory pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci penny loafers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## Mannix

https://img64.imageshack.us/i/pics021.jpg/
https://img600.imageshack.us/i/pics009.jpg/

Nothing special...just dress'n for collie. :icon_study:


----------



## The Rambler

mmm. I noticed that about the pants myself,when I looked at the photo, Charles. Point taken.

Woulda, it's a fine line between tears of laughter and the other kind, especially on the Guinness, or in my case, +Bushmills.


----------



## The Rambler

andcounting said:


> I really hope this guy hangs around. Unlike the other KB that gets picked on, this guy is posting on the WAYWT and I think we can all say we're happy about it!


agreed


----------



## Saltydog

Charles Saturn said:


> As evdienced by Rambler's fine outift, a blue v neck sweater or vest, certainly makes a fine addition to any man's wardrobe. I particularly like this example, as it is not too dark. I am a little concerned with how closely the pants match the jacket though.  The miniature tattersall sport shirt also works well. Good showing.


Sport shirt? That's a dress shirt where I come from!


----------



## kevinbelt

Trip English said:


> Or he could start a series of "What's On My Floor Today" posts:
> 
> _
> Beach Towels
> Empty Violin Case
> Snowman Carrot Nose
> USB Cable
> Blank DVDs
> Vortex
> Pop Secret 36-Pack
> _


Ah, but what is the tradliest USB cable? 

-k


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks for the compliment, Cards. As others have noted, that Hilton jacket is fantastic.

My, my: WAYWT is really humming along. There are so many good looks on the thread recently, it's hard to resist writing constant notes of approval. Well done, all.

Rambler and EVT have offered some very nice emblematics of late.


----------



## Patrick06790

When I die I'll go to heaven because I've spent my time in Planning and Zoning hearings. er, Hell.


----------



## Trip English

kevinbelt said:


> Ah, but what is the tradliest USB cable?
> 
> -k


Probably 3.0 rolled to 2.0.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> heading out to meet my new boss for a casual lunch.


i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding, Sir C, excellent fit and pattern matching on your tweed, ps a +, your g.f. has fine taste in ties.


i second


----------



## Luftvier

*Today*: I don't think this will get much love here. Sorry for the awful face in the first pic; I was chewing gum. 
But continuing my Take Ivy look:


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> LE yellow ocbd (with mediocre roll)
> JAB wool challis rep
> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed
> Corbin navy flannels
> Target socks
> AE MacNeil black pebble-grain


sharp looking


----------



## kevinbelt

Trip English said:


> Probably 3.0 rolled to 2.0.


Excellent work.

-k


----------



## joe98

Saltydog said:


> Sport shirt? That's a dress shirt where I come from!


I believe sport shirts have button down collars as they were worn by sport (polo) players and didnt want the collars flapping around as they played.


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Jacket looks great and the white ps is just the right finishing touch - I only wear the white tv fold since it's a bit more conservative as far as pocket squares go and it looks great with everything.
> 
> Like that emblematic bow - what's on it? Looks like turkeys or something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE yellow ocbd (with mediocre roll)
> JAB wool challis rep
> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed
> Corbin navy flannels
> Target socks
> AE MacNeil black pebble-grain


That is a great outfit! Anyone who thinks that the right shade of yellow shirt can't really bring an outfit together needs to see this. Not a bad roll at all for an LE by the way.


----------



## Wisco

Relaxing in my hotel room after a long day on the road. Gotta love that Mercer roll...


----------



## Cardinals5

Ripley said:


> Great Hilton!





Cowtown said:


> Cards - Love the Hilton jacket.





Sir Cingle said:


> As others have noted, that Hilton jacket is fantastic.





mcarthur said:


> sharp looking





Saltydog said:


> That is a great outfit! Anyone who thinks that the right shade of yellow shirt can't really bring an outfit together needs to see this. Not a bad roll at all for an LE by the way.


Thanks everyone - I was just glad it finally turned cool enough to break out the real tweeds.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Great roll and tie - and I don't mind the jacket pants combo.



Patrick06790 said:


> When I die I'll go to heaven because I've spent my time in Planning and Zoning hearings. er, Hell.


A lot of governance takes place in Hell and someone's got to cover it. Classic as always, Patrick - are the Alden shell monks new to you?



Luftvier said:


> *Today*: I don't think this will get much love here. Sorry for the awful face in the first pic; I was chewing gum.
> But continuing my Take Ivy look:




I like it - looks like a bit of Anglo-inspired Ivy with the hacking pockets and slightly stronger shoulders.



Wisco said:


> Relaxing in my hotel room after a long day on the road. Gotta love that Mercer roll...


Great roll - perfect place to rest your head for a nap after a long day.​


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Beefeater

kevinbelt said:


> The lamp is wearing a hat, a viking helmet. That's intentional.


Perhaps the greatest quote on this board. Ever.


----------



## AlanC




----------



## ButtonedDown

Luftvier said:


> ​


 I especially like this jacket and really like the choice of tie with it as well. Sharp.

--bill


----------



## ButtonedDown

AlanC said:


>


This is a great look. Really like that sweater.

--bill


----------



## YoungClayB

hookem12387 said:


> Really like that shirt. ¿De donde?


 Thanks. It's a Daniel Cremieux


The Rambler said:


> Clay: note the difference in jacket length between today and yesterday, about an inch. Todays looks better on you to me. re the placement of pockets, if you look at the recently posted NOS 60s tweed jackets at Oconnells websiite, you'll note that the pockets are placed lower, as they are on yesterday's jacket, which is fine, but, combined with the long 2 button lapel, bottom of jacket seems abbreviated.


Yeah. Today's jacket is what I believe to be my ideal fit. I got it off of eBay for $26 and it required no alterations whatsoever. I wish all my jackets fit this well. I still do kind of like the shorter jacket from yesterday. I doubt it will ever be my go to jacket but it will be a good one to mix in with trim fitting shirt and pants every once in a while.



kevinbelt said:


> That jacket looks splendid, Clay.
> 
> -k


 Thanks man



mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


 Thanks Uncle!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Luftvier said:


> *Today*: I don't think this will get much love here. Sorry for the awful face in the first pic; I was chewing gum.
> But continuing my Take Ivy look:
> ​




I like it.

If I can make a somewhat critical comment, sometimes they look a little top heavy, i.e. the trousers look smaller compared to the well-fitting, but bigger sack.
Personally, I find this happening with many of my suits, esp. the sacks.
Not sure what the solution is, but you seem to pull it off better than I can.​


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's my kit for a rainy day in New England:



J. Press 3-button undarted corduroy jacket
J. Press pinpoint gingham button-down
Andover Shop emblematic
Rugby navy chinos (unshown)
J. Press yellow argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)
And I shouldn't forget my rain gear:
Brooks Brothers trench (unshown)
J. Press tweed hat (ditto)


----------



## chiamdream

Breaking out the LLB Signature Matinicus Rock cardigan for its maiden voyage today. I've gotta say - I've had my eye on this since the first previews of the fall/winter line hit this forum, and it's lived up to expectations. I'm very impressed with the quality of this one - right up there with my dad's old Pendleton sweaters. For $80 with the recent coupon, this is a steal.


----------



## Ripley

Patrick06790 said:


>


As always, classically cool, Patrick.


----------



## tlocke

Great look. That's the perfect shade of grey slacks with that jacket.


----------



## andcounting

Beefeater said:


> Perhaps the greatest quote on this board. Ever.


It began thus...


----------



## kevinbelt

By popular request, I took today's picture in the hallway. It's a smaller mirror, though, so you don't get to see my pants or shoes like you would in a full-length (which was the reason I was taking pictures in the messy room). 

I'm going on an owl prowl after work, so I'm adding some things to "the uniform" (OCBD and khakis) - hat, camp socks, fleece jacket, etc. 



Lands' End blue OCBD
J. Crew khakis (not pictured, obviously)
Timex/Brooks A&S watch
Camp socks
New Balance 993s
American Apparel winter hat with owl pin

No, don't worry, I'm not wearing the hat around. I just thought it would be fun to put it on for the picture. 

-k


----------



## WouldaShoulda

kevinbelt said:


> J. Crew khakis (not pictured, obviously)


Shirt not tucked again??


----------



## kevinbelt

It's not, but due to the angle you really wouldn't be able to see the pants even if it was. If you saw anything below the waist, it would be my belt only.

-k


----------



## The Rambler

I don't think that's Woulda's point, k.


----------



## The Rambler

Trying, unsuccessfully, to dream up an idea.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Rambler, is that a suit? Are you at the office? Why is that desk so shiny? What is going on? I like the tie. Nice collar roll also.


----------



## Benson

Rambler,

Your tie really "opens up" that pinstripe worsted. Nice pairing.

benson


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, benson: discovered deep in my closet this morning, quite forgotten :icon_cheers:


----------



## The Rambler

Charles Saturn said:


> Rambler, is that a suit? Are you at the office? Why is that desk so shiny? What is going on? I like the tie. Nice collar roll also.


Yes, it's a suit Charles. I'm in the "home office," and what's going on is I'm nursing a hangover and trying to figure out what I'm going to say at a meeting soon to begin :crazy:. The shininess of the desk nicely captures the harshness of the light to one in my delicate condition, and is also meant to symbolize the blankness of my mind.


----------



## Charles Saturn

The Rambler said:


> I'm in the "home office," and what's going on is I'm nursing a hangover and trying to figure out what I'm going to say at a meeting soon to begin


I banned all hangovers about a month ago. Best decision I ever made.


----------



## Ripley

Who hasn't sworn off hangovers? Mister Beam's a smooth talker, the bastard.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Trying, unsuccessfully, to dream up an idea.


Yeah, that's what I call sleeping on the job too!!


----------



## The Rambler

while I see how one might mistakenly think that, I am actually thinking deep thoughts :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

That's what us deep thought thinkers do!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

PS overcoat
Zegna pocket-square
Kiton shirt
NM pant
Fleming belt
Pantherella socks
JL balmorals
PS cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## ButtonedDown

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's my kit for a rainy day in New England:


Never would have thought to pair that shirt with that tie, but I like it a lot...and I would do it now.

--bill


----------



## hookem12387

Finally dug through and found the 2002 picture, brilliant! I love the teal instead of the red that most seem to be(though, I do love red, too).


oldschoolprep said:


> Chilly but sunny Autumn day in A2. Time to garage my 1975 2002 for the season at the end of the day. A pleasure to drive and a great tailgate vehicle!
> American Trad attire and a fine German motorcar - A great combination!
> 
> Regular attire today.
> 
> White BB OCBD - Made in USA
> 
> Ben Silver Grey and Yellow 3B Sack Herringhone Harris Tweed Sportcoat with patch pockets - Tailored in USA
> 
> BB Plain Front Tan Cavalry Twill Trousers 1.75"cuffs - no break.
> 
> Polo Yellow Wool four-in-hand necktie with mounted fox hunters and hounds motif - Made in Italy
> 
> Brown Pebble Grain Cole Haan Kiltie Loafers. Can't remember place of purchase but from mid-1980s- Made in USA
> 
> Trafalgar cognac alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA
> 
> Andover Shop Navy Cashmere Scarf with Yellow Fringe - with Yellow Monogram - Made in USA
> 
> View attachment 1819


----------



## Sir Cingle

ButtonedDown said:


> Never would have thought to pair that shirt with that tie, but I like it a lot...and I would do it now.
> 
> --bill


Thanks, Bill!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## AlanC

Of note: 
vintage Norman Hilton sportcoat from Richard's of Mountain Brook
vintage made in England tie from Richard's of Mountain Brook


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Of note:
> vintage Norman Hilton sportcoat from Richard's of Mountain Brook
> vintage made in England tie from Richard's of Mountain Brook


nice looking attire. i like your tassels


----------



## Dragoon

BB OCBD, un-ironed
LLBean vest


----------



## Cowtown

Alan - One of the best I have seen in a long while. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Cardinals5

Chilly in the Southland today - had to break out the big guns
Southwick for Rush Wilson herringbone tweed 3/2 sack suit
BB unlined ocbd
Pendleton tie
Trafalgar braces
Florsheim imperial black shell ptbs


----------



## Trip English

^ Aces as usual Cards. Terrific fit.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yes, very nice, Cards. I love the tie.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Cardinals5 said:


> Chilly in the Southland today - had to break out the big guns
> Southwick for Rush Wilson herringbone tweed 3/2 sack suit
> BB unlined ocbd
> Pendleton tie
> Trafalgar braces
> Florsheim imperial black shell ptbs


Wow, tweed suit, outstanding!


----------



## The Rambler

Mac: natty in camel, great colors (please pass my compliments on to your valet)
Alan, also natty, beatiful shoulder line on that Hilton, cool colors on the tie.
Dragoon: nice at ease outfit, there's something about a blue bb supima, ironed or not. Nice photo.
Cards: A+ for herringbone suit with patch pockets. The trou are lined?


----------



## chiamdream

What a suit, Cards! Great fit.

Bought a big lot of knit ties over the summer and starting to work my way through 'em.










J. Crew jacket
BB OCBD
"Private Club" tie
J. Crew chinos


----------



## Ripley

Great look, chiamdream! The cord jacket, oxford buttondown, and knit tie combo's a favorite of mine. Works great with jeans on the weekend too.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> ^ Aces as usual Cards. Terrific fit.





Sir Cingle said:


> Yes, very nice, Cards. I love the tie.





Charles Saturn said:


> Wow, tweed suit, outstanding!





The Rambler said:


> Mac: natty in camel, great colors (please pass my compliments on to your valet)
> Alan, also natty, beatiful shoulder line on that Hilton, cool colors on the tie.
> Dragoon: nice at ease outfit, there's something about a blue bb supima, ironed or not. Nice photo.
> Cards: A+ for herringbone suit with patch pockets. The trou are lined?


Thanks guys - it's one of my favorite suits. Rambler - there's no lining in the trousers...what do you think I am?


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rolling Belgique in An Eleven Year Old 4 Cyl. Cherokee with a 5 Speed Stick*

With today's rig and ride, my wife should have the MSP put out an ""bad style" APB!

Nippy but sunny Autumn morning in A2. Perfect football weather. Slowly transitioning to winter gear.

BB Navy 3B Sack Flannel Blazer with monogrammed 14k BS buttons I got as a groomsman in some rich friend's wedding! These must have been the "rage" gift in the early to mid 1980s - picked up seven pairs - BS and Waterbury - as the loot for being a member of a wedding party. Good news is that I believe all seven couples are still together. Made in USA

BB White MTM pocketless OCBD with red block monogram junction of mid-left breast and sixth button. The "low rider" of monograms. Made in USA

Red Robert Talbott necktie with flying geese motif from the Robert Talbott Shop in Carmel mid-1980s. Made in USA.

O'Connell's Dark Grey Cavalry Twills - 1.75" cuffs - no break. Rugged as iron. Made in USA.

Burgundy with black trim Belgium shoes. Fabrigue en Belgique. A decade old. Rarely worn. Longterm ROI.

Olive Barbour Border. Need to get lining retucked - look like an Ann Arbor bagman - Made in England

Dark Brown Brooks Brothers Leather Gloves - Made in Italy

Faded BTS Murrays Toggery Nantucket Red ACK Baseball Cap

B&L Aviator Sunglasses for sun protection on the way in. - Made in USA
Francois Pinton round amber tortoise frames for vision correction - Made in France.


----------



## kevinbelt

I'm starting to remember why I haven't contributed much to the WAYW thread. My wardrobe is rather boring. There are only so many ways you can combine an OCBD and khakis without being repetitive. As of today, you've seen all my shirts. (I own more than four shirts, obviously, but they're multiples.) All my pants are khaki, except for the light brown pair you saw the other day and an olive green pair I haven't taken a picture of yet. You've now seen two of the three sportcoats I wear regularly, and the third is a navy blazer (use your imagination). Sometimes I'll wear a sweater over the OCBD, sometimes I'll wear a tie, but for the most part, you're now familiar with my wardrobe. 

Feeling repetitive, I went back and looked at Cards's plea for more WAYW posts from a few months ago. He suggested detail shots, so that's what you're going to get. This shirt has my favorite collar roll. 



Lands' End blue/white university stripe OCBD
American Living khakis
J. Crew green corduroy sack jacket
Lands' End web belt
Polo orange/purple/green/yellow socks (these might be worth a picture later)
Clark's Desert Boot in beeswax

-k


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Kevinbelt...is that a LE original oxford or a Hyde Park? I don't think they've made the Hyde Park in a uni-stripe in years, so I'm guessing original...just wanted to be sure I hadn't missed anything. Never could understand why they killed the HP uni-stripe.


----------



## Saltydog

AlanC said:


> Of note:
> vintage Norman Hilton sportcoat from Richard's of Mountain Brook
> vintage made in England tie from Richard's of Mountain Brook


Out of the park AlanC!


----------



## kevinbelt

It's an original oxford. All of my LE shirts are originals. I like consistency, and the Hyde Park has been awfully inconsistent recently.

-k


----------



## MrZipper

Barely anything to write home about here, but I thought I would make a first contribution. The rest is even less exciting, so here's the detail shot (pardon the stray hair):


----------



## The Rambler

Hardy Alsport Cap
O'Connells shetland
Pennies and Wigwam 625s - inspired by recent thread


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Rambler. Great shetland.

Mr. Zipper: Welcome to the thread! Nice tie.


----------



## Jovan

Rambler: Great outfit, but how the frak are your 625s that white?! Even when I first got them they were more of a cream.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Jovan: actually, though pretty new, they're not that white in real life: haven't figured this photography thing out yet.


----------



## Jovan

That's what I figured (and was hoping).

I would have posted a picture of myself today, but my girlfriend looked at me weird when I asked her. The weather is FINALLY cooling down.

My brands are all over the place today, including some which I'm no longer enamoured of.

Mercer & Sons white OCBD
Banana Republic black cardigan with grey stripes on sleeve
J. Crew "dill" coloured chinos
Liz Claiborne brown leather belt
Wigwam 625 wool sock
Florsheim burgundy beefroll pennies


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome to the fun thread, Mr Z. Nice colors, elegant collar roll.


----------



## kevinbelt

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Rambler. Great shetland.
> 
> Mr. Zipper: Welcome to the thread! Nice tie.


My thoughts exactly, on both counts.

-k


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
NM gloves
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Martegani penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Chilly in the Southland today - had to break out the big guns
> Southwick for Rush Wilson herringbone tweed 3/2 sack suit
> BB unlined ocbd
> Pendleton tie
> Trafalgar braces
> Florsheim imperial black shell ptbs


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Mac: natty in camel, great colors (please pass my compliments on to your valet)
> Alan, also natty, beatiful shoulder line on that Hilton, cool colors on the tie.
> Dragoon: nice at ease outfit, there's something about a blue bb supima, ironed or not. Nice photo.
> Cards: A+ for herringbone suit with patch pockets. The trou are lined?


thank you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

MrZipper said:


> Barely anything to write home about here, but I thought I would make a first contribution. The rest is even less exciting, so here's the detail shot (pardon the stray hair):


Agree that is a good collar roll. Same question as for k, Lands' End? Original or Hyde Park?
Starch or no? Keep posting!


----------



## hookem12387

First time I've tried this (this being the Rugby and OCBD):

Thought it too much with the cord jacket:

And this morning was finally cold! 39 when I walked the dog, though it'll be 70 by midday


----------



## The Rambler

Ridiculed by my wife as "the suburban marlboro man look."
Alden Cape Cods


----------



## The Rambler

[ Thought it too much with the cord jacket:


like the jacket, like the rugby, but agree. How about a sweater instead?


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> [ Thought it too much with the cord jacket:
> 
> like the jacket, like the rugby, but agree. How about a sweater instead?


Ya, I think that would work. I'd been wanting to try the rugby over the ocbd that I've seen here a few times. I liked it, and actually really liked the weight (acts as a very light pull over) in terms of temperature. But that's certainly a look that can appear to affected easily, definitely a tread lightly.

Thanks for the compliment on the jacket. It's a tweedydon special; ive been aching for the cold weather to come so i can wear it!


----------



## The Rambler

Tweedy's got great stuff.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Excellent coat, Rambler. My father had one just like it. Some of my favorite family photographs show him on one of his several horses or on the bench of a surrey wearing that coat.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Mud. btw, looking at your avatar, did you see the superb recent movie _Howl_?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Mud. btw, looking at your avatar, did you see the superb recent movie _Howl_?


No yet. It's on the list, however. Saw him read back in the late 80's at Ole Miss. Not my time period, but I enjoy teaching his work when I can for the iconoclasm.


----------



## The Rambler

Mississippi Mud said:


> No yet. It's on the list, however. Saw him read back in the late 80's at Ole Miss. Not my time period, but I enjoy teaching his work when I can for the iconoclasm.


Not mine either, but I used to love putting some Ginsberg into the mix in my English 101 classes, if only to make the girls blush :biggrin2:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Hunt and Chaser*

Off at 5:00 am this morning to stalk pheasant with some old friends, classmates and progeny. Interesting mélange of Ivy educated snobs, All-American types re-living their boyhoods, a trio of highly skilled surgeons, including a newlywed couple, who were kitted up for a shoot at Balmoral and armed with some handsome custom-made Italian guns that probably cost as much as my house. Impressed by Bo the black Lab's flushing skills and proud of bagging two wild cocks on a total of four shots for the whole hunt.

Battered pair of tan canvas field pants with nylon field facings and fraying hems and pocket seams from a hunt and equestrian shop called Welles or something like that in Mendon, NY about 1987-88. Made in USA

Grey long sleeve Michigan Alumnus T-Shirt - Made in USA.

Red Stewart Viyella BD sport shirt - Made in England

Navy Barbour Crewneck Commando Sweater - Made in England.

Burgundy horse pick belt from Bob Mickler's Horse Tack Shop Lexington KY - Made in USA

Ragged Abercrombie and Fitch Upland Bird Field Jacket - Tan Canvas from late Father - Made in USA with State of Michigan 2010 Hunting License affixed to back.

Wigwan heavy wool long field socks - Made in USA

JL Powell Grant Chukka Boots by Alden - stolen at 50% off list during recent end of season sale. Made in USA.

Orvis Made in USA Field Shooting Gloves.

Bausch and Lomb USA made large Aviator Ray Ban Sunglasses - for sun protection and vision correction. 

Blaze orange corduroy USA made fitted baseball cap with navy "V" logo - from Eljo's circa 1990-1. This cover is so red it would even make George Clooney look like a cast member of "Deliverance".

Ruger Red Label 12 Gauge Over and Under with 26" barrel and pistol grip. 1992 model. Made in USA for first half of field time.

Ruger Red label 20 Gauge Over and Under also with 26" barrel and pistol grip. 1992 mate of the above. Lighter carry for second half of hunt. 

Thanks again to our "country bumpkin" friends Bill and Kate for graciously hosting this band of brigands, scofflaws and ne'er do wells again at their beautiful country house and farm. Suggest you check the silver chest and liquor cabinet at your earliest chance!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Haven't posted a Saturday pic in a while
Avirex A2
LE mint green ocbd (my wife likes green shirts for some reason)
McGeorge cashmere v-neck
Riviera moleskins
AE Hinsdales


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
MB pocket-square
Kiton suit
IB tie
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Cartier belt
RLP socks
Brioni balmorals
Darphin cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## vwguy

"L.L. Bean Norwegian pullover. The nearest thing to a Prep membership card."










Brian


----------



## Wisco

Also a "dog day Saturday" around here. New-ish LL Bean mocs, khakis and our Weimaraner-mix puppy










and a NOS Viyella shirt from O'Connells... warm and pretty wind-resistant on a cold sunny day.


----------



## MrZipper

Sir Cingle said:


> Mr. Zipper: Welcome to the thread! Nice tie.





The Rambler said:


> Welcome to the fun thread, Mr Z. Nice colors, elegant collar roll.





kevinbelt said:


> My thoughts exactly, on both counts.


Thank you all for the warm welcome!



Saltydog said:


> Agree that is a good collar roll. Same question as for k, Lands' End? Original or Hyde Park?
> Starch or no? Keep posting!


Yep, Lands' End. Not Hyde Park, so I guess that makes it Original. But it's also No Iron, so that might explain the starched look. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## cecil47

@ OSP - Ithaca 37 Featherlight 12 ga, early 1950s is my favorite for duck & upland. Red labels are much nicer, but the Ithaca is, well, featherlightand I don't sweat it if it plunges into the river. 

Wearing my duck belt in honor of the beginning of the season here. Almost no water in the Rio Grande due to very dry summer, so ducks are scarce and we're holding of a few weeks until irrigation season ends.



@Cards - "lint-green"??

@VWG - I can't even look at a wienerdog and not smile.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nice looks today, fellows. 

Wisco: I like the Viyella. 

Cecil: That's a killer belt.


----------



## cecil47

Sir Cingle said:


> Cecil: That's a killer belt.


Thanks, it's a Leatherman. It has wood ducks on it too, but they're hiding, as wood ducks often do.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

MrZipper said:


> Thank you all for the warm welcome!
> 
> Yep, Lands' End. Not Hyde Park, so I guess that makes it Original. But it's also No Iron, so that might explain the starched look. :icon_smile_big:


I'm one of the few around here that actually favor starch. In fact am passionate about it! Thought perhaps I had found a compatriot


----------



## Cardinals5

cecil47 said:


> @Cards - "lint-green"??


Opps, typing too fast on the way out the door. Let's make that "mint" green. Great duck belt.


----------



## kevinbelt

Fairly busy ("busy") weekend, not much time for pictures, and nothing interesting anyway.  Words will suffice. Yesterday I sat around watching football (Michigan-Illinois? Wow!), doing some housework, cooking, and then church trivia night. Today was Mass, brunch, and on to ice skating with the girlfriend.

Yesterday:
Lands' End white OCBD
Gap khakis
Gap olive cardigan
American Eagle blue/orange socks
Bass dirty bucks

Today:
Lands' End blue OCBD
Lands' End olive field pants (basically khakis with patch pockets)
American Eagle blue/orange socks (not the same ones as yesterday)
Clark's Desert Boot in beeswax

-k


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

^ Well done, top to bottom. What make the snappy fedora?


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks. The hat is a Ken Kobb of uncertain vintage. Probably '50s, but I'm not sure.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM tie
Lorenzini shirt
NM belt
Pantherella socks
JL bluchers
Creed cologne
Piaget watch


----------



## kevinbelt

Orgetorix said:


>


Am I correct in saying that's a contrast-collar university stripe shirt, or just shadowplay? If so, details?

And I really like the shirt cuff/jacket sleeve balance you've got going. Perfect.

-k


----------



## Orgetorix

kevinbelt said:


> Am I correct in saying that's a contrast-collar university stripe shirt, or just shadowplay? If so, details?
> 
> And I really like the shirt cuff/jacket sleeve balance you've got going. Perfect.
> 
> -k


No, it's just shadows. It's all one color--a pinkish lavendar, from PRL. The sleeves on the shirt are actually annoyingly short, and I've all but decided to get rid of it. I'm constantly having to tug the sleeves down.


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


>


Holy crap. It looks like you're ready for a sartorial cage match with AlanC! Sharp as a tack.

And don't lose faith with that RL shirt. The sleeve length is fine even if they seem to need a tug from time to time. Better to have them disappear than reveal an inch or two of themselves after gesticulating.


----------



## Trip English

From a few days ago, a snug blazer & jeans to humor the wife after the M2 debacle. The M2s have been safely restored to the closet and the cool "snug" clothing has gone back in the tub for someone a little bit slimmer than me. But for posterity:










And back in my comfortable attire:




























Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: BB OCBD
Bow Tie: BB (nice and floppy)
Pants: RL Flannels
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


>


Fedora = :thumbs-up:


----------



## Benson

Nice rig, Oreg. I'm sure you've thought of this, but if the sleeve length is in need of tugging, you might consider moving the cuff button over such that there is less space between the cuff and your wrist. 

Benson


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


>


good looking attire! welcome to the fedora club


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> From a few days ago, a snug blazer & jeans to humor the wife after the M2 debacle. The M2s have been safely restored to the closet and the cool "snug" clothing has gone back in the tub for someone a little bit slimmer than me. But for posterity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And back in my comfortable attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Bow Tie: BB (nice and floppy)
> Pants: RL Flannels
> Shoes: BB LHS


i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

off to starbucks


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A New Dawn*

The first Monday after the autumnal retreat to Eastern Standard Time always gives me the false sense of an early dawn. While in reality this is true. the cloaking of darkness at 5:20 pm is a stark reckoning indeed.

Simple Trad Rig

J. Press Blue OCBD - Made in USA

BB MTM 3B Camelhair Sportcoat with breast patch and side patch flapper pockets Camel - Made in USA

Majer Dark Grey Cavalry Twill Trousers - Made in USA

Trafalgar Moda calfskin belt - Italian hide - Made in USA

BB Burgundy Cordovan Low Vamp Loafers - Made in USA

Robert Talbott Mogadore Paisley Necktie - burgundy, tan with touches of gold & navy - Made in USA

Have a great week productively plying your knowledge, skills and pluck!


----------



## P Hudson

Out for an evening of jazz. My first ever hold-camera-at-arms-length shot. It didn't really work.

Jacket in thumbnail is undarted, center vent by Curlee for the Toggery. BB obcd, knit tie, gray trousers, BB argyles, Florsheim burgundy pennys.


----------



## Cardinals5

JAB bluish-gray pinstripe 3/2 sack suit (in honor of yesterday's JAB thread) - this one's only half canvas
Press Burlington Knot unlined tie
BB ocbd
AE Brantleys - finally decided to follow Orgetorix and dye mine this past weekend since the old brandy color was limiting these to summer wear
Rodex of London car coat


----------



## Luftvier

vwguy said:


> "L.L. Bean Norwegian pullover. The nearest thing to a Prep membership card."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


I also had mine on yesterday to beat the cold.

Those pants - need to pull them up. Right now they're so low and baggy that you look like an escaped prison inmate who mugged a AAAC Trad poster and stole the upper half of his outfit. And his dog.


----------



## YoungClayB

Luftvier said:


> I also had mine on yesterday to beat the cold.
> 
> Those pants - need to pull them up. Right now they're so low and baggy that you look like an escaped prison inmate who mugged a AAAC Trad poster and stole the upper half of his outfit. And his dog.


As someone who was once criticized for wearing "hammer pants" here on the WAYWT thread, this made me laugh out loud.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


>


Consider some uncashed racing wagers tucked into your hatband.

Everything works with it, the color, more narrow brim and wide band... perfect.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Out for an evening of jazz. My first ever hold-camera-at-arms-length shot. It didn't really work.
> 
> Jacket in thumbnail is undarted, center vent by Curlee for the Toggery. BB obcd, knit tie, gray trousers, BB argyles, Florsheim burgundy pennys.
> View attachment 1844


Now, that's a blazer.


----------



## The Rambler

Wonderful car coat; dye job came out well: takes guts.


----------



## Dragoon




----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice looks, all. Here's my contribution:



J. Press 3/2 tweed
Ben Silver regimental tie
Brooks Brothers tattersall shirt
Rugby chinos (not shown)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)


----------



## Cowtown

Sir Cingle - I like the colors in the tie. Do you mind sharing which regiment is represented by the tie? I will be in Charleston later this week and plan to stop by Ben Silver and may pick up a tie.


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Brantleys - finally decided to follow Orgetorix and dye mine this past weekend since the old brandy color was limiting these to summer wear


The Brantleys look great. They're definitely more versatile dyed dark. Did you use Fiebing's? How many applications?


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


>


Could use a thread on this or at least a before shot. They look terrific. Am I correct in my assumption that dying them from a different color gives the finish more personality as well?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cowtown said:


> Sir Cingle - I like the colors in the tie. Do you mind sharing which regiment is represented by the tie? I will be in Charleston later this week and plan to stop by Ben Silver and may pick up a tie.


Thanks, Cowtown. Here's a link to the tie from Ben Silver:

https://www.bensilver.com/fs_storefront.asp?root=1&show=13&display=1122&group=17


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> The Brantleys look great. They're definitely more versatile dyed dark. Did you use Fiebing's? How many applications?


Thanks - I was inspired by your earlier dye job and love these, but they just weren't getting any use in their previous color. I did use Fiebings and gave them about six coats - they initially had that copper color associated with dyed shoes, but after several applications of Meltonian and Lincolns they turned this color.



Trip English said:


> Could use a thread on this or at least a before shot. They look terrific. Am I correct in my assumption that dying them from a different color gives the finish more personality as well?


Orgetorix previously did a thread with before and after shots so I didn't take any. The end color depends on what color dye you use, how much you apply, and whether you then strip off some of the new dye to create color variation. I used the six coats and then a bit of acetone to lighten them and give more color variation and then about 3 coats of Meltonian creme and 3 of Lincoln wax polish.

Here's an old pic of the shoes


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> AE Brantleys - finally decided to follow Orgetorix and dye mine this past weekend since the old brandy color was limiting these to summer wear
> Rodex of London car coat


Show off!

(_Love_ 'em both.)

I want Brantleys.


----------



## Jovan

LE light blue pinpoint BD
Charcoal cotton v-neck sweater, which is not very good quality (I'll get lynched here if I name the brand)
LE Legacy Chino in light khaki
Wigwam 625 socks
classic brown Sperry Top-Siders


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> JAB bluish-gray pinstripe 3/2 sack suit (in honor of yesterday's JAB thread) - this one's only half canvas
> Press Burlington Knot unlined tie
> BB ocbd
> AE Brantleys - finally decided to follow Orgetorix and dye mine this past weekend since the old brandy color was limiting these to summer wear
> Rodex of London car coat


nice looking attire. i would wear an overcoat with this attire


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> Could use a thread on this or at least a before shot. They look terrific. Am I correct in my assumption that dying them from a different color gives the finish more personality as well?





Cardinals5 said:


> Orgetorix previously did a thread with before and after shots so I didn't take any. The end color depends on what color dye you use, how much you apply, and whether you then strip off some of the new dye to create color variation. I used the six coats and then a bit of acetone to lighten them and give more color variation and then about 3 coats of Meltonian creme and 3 of Lincoln wax polish.


Here's my old thread on dyeing my Brantleys: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...103412-First-attempt-at-shoe-antiquing-dyeing


----------



## The Rambler

Chilly in PA


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Wonderful car coat; dye job came out well: takes guts.


Thanks, Big R.



AlanC said:


> Show off!
> (_Love_ 'em both.)
> I want Brantleys.


Well, maybe that compensations for all your shoes, suits...that I covet.



mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire. i would wear an overcoat with this attire


Right as usual, Uncle. Actually just wore it for the car ride since it then warmed up to 70 today.



The Rambler said:


> Chilly in PA


Beautiful coat, Rambler. Mind naming the maker just for my curiosity?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yes, beautiful coat, Rambler. And great bow tie.


----------



## YoungClayB

Had a pretty lazy day today...really nice weather though (freezing this morning and warmed up to the low 70's by afternoon). 

My brother has been in town all week; I dropped him at the airport this afternoon. When I left the house, I wasnt wearing a jacket. On the way home, I stopped by the Goodwill and found this camelhair gem; this thing is MINT! Ive never seen vintage camelhair or vintage leather buttons in as good of shape. The sleeves are a little rumpled but I did wear it home from Goodwill - a dry cleaning should fix it right up.


----------



## Bermuda

those shoes are very un trad


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
Oxxford shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Cartier cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Dragoon

Bermuda said:


> those shoes are very un trad


They make up for their lack of trad with pure ugly. : )

(Said the man wearing his Ugg clogs whilst relaxing after a stressful day at work and cooking dinner.)

Oh! wearing flannel pajama bottoms and a long sleeve t shirt.


----------



## YoungClayB

Bermuda said:


> those shoes are very un trad


Yeah, well my Alden cigar shell PTB fell apart after 3 months of wear. These have been going strong for about 3 years now. They will have to suffice as my brown casual shoe until my custom ordered AE PTB arrive in Dec. They are going to be pretty cool. The Leeds customized/adapted to the 5 last in brown chromexcel with Toby mini lug sole. Until then, I am rocking the Sketchers! I will not apologize.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Cards and Sir C. Only too pleased to tell its story It was made by a madcap Irishman named Tony Boeg, who had a shop called The House Of Donegal in downtown Cork. He had worked on Savile Row for years, but moved to Cork, organized a number of local tailors and seamstresses, and set up a handsome shop, where he sold clothing of his own manufacture. I told him I was looking for a tweedy topcoat, and he led me to a wall of shelves packed with bolts of tweeds, flannels, and worsteds, and told me to pick one. He asked me what style of coat I'd like, took a few measurements, and said it would be about 6 weeks. I said I was heading home in a couple of weeks, and wouldn't be available for fittings, and he replied that no fittings were required for a coat of this design. About 8 weeks later, the coat arrived, just as it is today. Even with import duties, it cost less than a coat from Brooks Bros (this was '87). My first experience with custom clothes - the start of a long addiction. You are blessed with the wonderful Rush Wilson, but here in Philly there are a number of independent tailors who will make up a garment from scratch for less than something from a fancy downtown store.

Sorry to go on at such length, but I just googled The House of Donegal and found a NY Times article from 1987, in which Tony is quoted as saying "The essence of being well dressed is that you put on something in the morning and forget about it. The best dressed man I ever knew always had egg on his waistcoat, and looked great." :biggrin2:


----------



## Trip English

To paraphrase a line from Wodehouse, those shoes make one feel that perhaps nothing matters.


----------



## The Rambler

You're a funny guy, Trip.


----------



## AlanC

YoungClayB said:


> Yeah, well my Alden cigar shell PTB fell apart after 3 months of wear. These have been going strong for about 3 years now. They will have to suffice as my brown casual shoe until my custom ordered AE PTB arrive in Dec. They are going to be pretty cool. The Leeds customized/adapted to the 5 last in brown chromexcel with Toby mini lug sole. Until then, I am rocking the Sketchers! I will not apologize.


I believe this is known as the false choice fallacy.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Chilly in PA


good looking attire


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> To paraphrase a line from Wodehouse, those shoes make one feel that perhaps nothing matters.





AlanC said:


> I believe this is known as the false choice fallacy.


Hahaha...I knew that I would catch hell for posting these on here, but hey, it IS what I wore today...when I had my cigar PTB, these things didnt see the light of day. I cannot wait until my new PTB arrive so that I can put these things away again...hopefully for good. I plan to wear my CXLs even in downpours.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> good looking attire


Thank you.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

I think I'm hopeless. I got my pics to photobucket! Then I went to the "how to post a picture thread". Still can't get it done. Can anyone give me posting pictures for dummies in 3 or 4 easy (think 4-year old) steps?


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> I think I'm hopeless. I got my pics to photobucket! Then I went to the "how to post a picture thread". Still can't get it done. Can anyone give me posting pictures for dummies in 3 or 4 easy (think 4-year old) steps?


Go to photobucket, right click on the picture you want to post and select "properties". Highlight the URL address, right click again and select "copy". Go to this thread and reply. Click on the little picture icon above the text entry area. Right click and "paste" the URL that you copied. And I think I usually uncheck the checkbox (can't remember offhand what it says)


----------



## Jovan

It's easier than that. All you have to do is copy and paste the "Direct URL" provided under each picture. I kind of wish that "remote reference" checkbox didn't exist because it never works anyway. My pictures are always too big for it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip,
You're making me into a comfortable attire convert, really good looks.

Does the M2 come in flannel lined?


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


>


Do you have a pair of holsters under that jacket? Only a sartorial gangster can pull something like this. 
Keep it up!


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> I think I'm hopeless. I got my pics to photobucket! Then I went to the "how to post a picture thread". Still can't get it done. Can anyone give me posting pictures for dummies in 3 or 4 easy (think 4-year old) steps?


Or, speaking as one dummy to another, right click on the image in photobucket, and select "copy" from the drop down, then go to the "reply" youve opened on the forum, right click on the reply box you've opened, and select "paste" from the drop down that opened.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today, I'm wearing 

BB Clark Chinos 
Spread collar check dress shirt from TM Lewin and 
Blundstones 
Omega Seamaster Deville dress watch

later today 
switching into a navy blue pinstripe Coppley Suit (channeling Saville Row)
Black Longwing Bluchers 
brown and blue Ancient Madder medallion tie for a professional networking event


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

Huntington 3/2 charcoal sack jacket
JPress blue ocbd
BB repp
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW










Old Navy khaki undarted jacket
LLBean Signature red gingham
LLBean denim
Bass Dawson


----------



## hsc89

Had to appear in court this morning for a quick status conference so had to grab a jacket and tied as I headed out the door:

BB ocbd - blue
BB calvary twills - dark tan
BB calf belt - dark brown
Alden cordo tassels - cigar
Southwick 3/2 Harris Tweed - brown tic
VV tie - pink H-SC pattern (from college bookstore)

Had to ditch the jacket and tie when I left the courthouse, however, as it is still a bit too warm down here to wear Harris during the middle of the day. I am anxiously awaiting delivery of a MTM Southwick shetland herringbone (which will be, per my request, only half-lined) that should see a lot more use than my heavier tweeds as we are expecting a much milder, and more normal, South Louisiana fall/winter.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Savannah downtown dressed down:

Vintage shrunken Viyella untucked over a white crewneck, USA 501s, white cotton tube socks, Bean blucher mocs. FTW, as they say.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Busy Day Capped Off with Some Old Fashioned Loafing*

One of the best days we have experienced in A2 this year - mid 60's, no humidity and SoCal sunshine! The Winter Reckoning is no doubt lurking somewhere out West! Sneaking off early for the driving range!

Mercer Blue OCBD - my only current Mercer - Made in USA

BB green gabardine trousers - the "beefy" version - Made in USA

Trafalgar dark brown alligator belt with sterling silver buckle - Made in USA

BB 3B Shetland houndstooth sack sport coat with 3/4 lining - French blue, orange, taupe, burgundy, brown and wheat - Probably the oldest BB sportcoat in the stable. - Made in USA

Orange wool challis Robert Talbott necktie with blue foxhead motif - Made in USA

Alden BT pebble grain and cordovan saddle oxfords from the late Whillock Brothers of Rochester, NY in mid-1980s - original soles and heels. Rarely worn but often admired!!! Made in Massachusetts USA


----------



## Saltydog

First attempt at posting.
BB sack navy blazer


BB Ecru OCBD
Lands' End regimental



Bill's khakis
AE Strands

Obviously need to work with picture sizing issues and quality...but getting there.
No small victory--thanks for all who posted picture posting tips for a dummy!

Got sizing thing figure out on next page.


----------



## kitonbrioni

operations peacoat
Brioni shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
NM pant
MD belt
CH socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Saltydog

2nd try. I think I've got the sizing issue figured out.

BB Navy Sack 1818 Madison
BB OCBD Ecru
Lands' End regimental stripe
Bill's Khakis
AE Strands


----------



## The Rambler

Congratulations on resolving your technical difficulties. Beautiful collar roll, flexible looking (though lightly starched, no?). Can't beat a BB supima for collar roll, I think.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Congratulations indeed, Saltydog...and this coming from one who has yet to master the art of the act! Some day I'm going to have to get together with and buy lunch for one of you brighter fellows, in return for a hands-on lesson in how to post those pics. LOL. Alas, in regards to such efforts, my adult children have even given up on me! :crazy:


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Congratulations on resolving your technical difficulties. Beautiful collar roll, flexible looking (though lightly starched, no?). Can't beat a BB supima for collar roll, I think.


Thanks Rambler! I believe it was your instructions that helped me get from photobucket to here. Much obliged. New Supima ocbd...starched only once.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Congratulations indeed, Saltydog...and this coming from one who has yet to master the art of the act! Some day I'm going to have to get together with and buy lunch for one of you brighter fellows, in return for a hands-on lesson in how to post those pics. LOL. Alas, in regards to such efforts, my adult children have even given up on me! :crazy:


Thanks Eagle. I've had numerous people try to help me...including several of my employees. 
(Of course I had to explain exactly what ACCC and the Trad Forum is and why I wanted to put a picture of what I was wearing on it--I think word is spreading that the old man has finally gone off the deep end! And that was before I had my secretary close the door and take my picture! ) I finally 'got' the photobucket part by trial and error. I cried out for help after an inability to understand anything on the "how to post a picture" thread. Several were kind enough to respond on this thread and Rambler's post talked me through. I definately feel your pain!


----------



## Bermuda

I know how you guys get the great roll....it's because you wear the shirts tight around the neck....I can't get the roll like you because I need room to breath!!!


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
You are correct in that it needs to be somewhat snug to get that dramatic a roll. However, I don't feel uncomfortable. That's an individual thing though.


----------



## cecil47

BB sack
LE tie
Rugby OCBD
Hamilton on Central
Khakis
AE full straps


----------



## Cardinals5

Saltydog said:


>


Great looking roll, Salty - and glad you've overcome the photo barrier.


----------



## Trip English

Welcome to The Thread, Salty! A well executed roll & knot indeed.


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Great looking roll, Salty - and glad you've overcome the photo barrier.


Thanks for the compliment on the collar roll from the master! As for the posting...if I can just remember what I did....



Trip English said:


> Welcome to The Thread, Salty! A well executed roll & knot indeed.


Very kind of you Trip. Thanks.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

Very sharp, Salty, Cecil, and Mac. 

Mac: Another great hat.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Very sharp, Salty, Cecil, and Mac.
> 
> Mac: Another great hat.


thank you


----------



## Cowtown

Looks good Salty. You have inspired me to try to get a picture posted.


----------



## Beefeater

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Savannah downtown dressed down:
> 
> Vintage shrunken Viyella untucked over a white crewneck, USA 501s, white cotton tube socks, Bean blucher mocs. FTW, as they say.


Nice casual look. Reminds me of something I might wear at the local watering hole or on the back porch knocking back a cold one with friends.


----------



## hookem12387

Couple days. The sweater is a cotton rib from Martin and Osa in the first picture. In the 3rd the tie is Ben Silver. Shirts are BB. Jeans are 501 STF's

























Bonus: Trad dog sleeping with trad shoes


----------



## Pugin

I like those, ClayB. Alden did a model once:










I'd like to see these in a whiskey shell.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Slated to be another stunning Autumn day in SE MI. Striving to sneak 9 in before end of day. Make yours a great day!

Today's rig is an good example of how a sprightly colored necktie can draw out the contrast colors in a understated sport coat. Leave it to the French!

BB Lambswool 2B Shepherd's Check Sport Coat - Olive, Navy, Black, Burgundy and trace of Orange. - Made in USA.

Gitman Blue Pinpoint BD - Made in USA.

Breuer Paisley Necktie - Green, Orange, Red and Yellow - really draws out the key contrast colors of sport coat - Made in France.

Taupe Majer Cavalry Twill Trousers - 1.75" cuffs with no break. - Made in USA

Alden Burgundy Cordovan Low Vamp Loafers - Made in USA.

Trafalgar Burgundy calfskin belt - Made in USA.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Nice overall!!

I think the shoes are a tad over-brouged but should look better with another outfit.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pugin said:


> I like those, ClayB. Alden did a model once:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see these in a whiskey shell.


Or cream/green and red with the size embalzened on the heel??


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Claybrook tie
LE olive trousers
AE Grayson


----------



## Saltydog

Sir Cingle said:


> Very sharp, Salty, Cecil, and Mac.
> 
> Mac: Another great hat.





Cowtown said:


> Looks good Salty. You have inspired me to try to get a picture posted.


Much obliged.


----------



## Sir Cingle

It's green tweed sack day!



J. Press 3/2 green tweed sack!
Lands' End OCBD
J. Press repp tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End stone chinos (ditto)
Brooks Brothers annoyingly tight argyle socks (ditto)
Alden PTBs with a squeak in one shoe (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Good looking jacket - brand new?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thank you, Rambler. Actually, I got it last year, at 70% off. (Green isn't exactly the most popular or versatile color, hence the discount!)


----------



## CMDC

^I like that jacket too. I may have to venture across town to see what they've got on sale. I've been steeling myself against it but I'm getting weak.


----------



## hsc89

Was supposed to start trying a case today but counsel for co-defendant filed a last minute exception that necessitated a continuance - so all dressed up and no place to go!

Press suit - light gray sharkskin (the one that was on sale for so long)
Polo pinpoint bd - french blue
Torino belt - burgundy
BB calf tassels - burgundy
BB repp stripe - navy/burgundy

First time wearing the suit since purchasing it during one of the summer sales. It took a while for me to find time to get to the tailor and then, unfortunately, it needed more work than I normally have to have done with OTR. Along with the usual headache of accommodating my "stooped" shoulders in the ridiculously narrow arm scythe (sp?), turns out it was a stout (marked as a tall) as well! Thankfully, he was actually able to make it work and, in spite of having to tack on his fairly steep charges, I still paid less than Press' full retail.


----------



## Mannix

hookem12387 said:


>


Nice sweater. I miss Martin+Osa, as I would frequently purchase things from there.


----------



## hookem12387

Mannix said:


> Nice sweater. I miss Martin+Osa, as I would frequently purchase things from there.


 It was a good place for the odd sweater or accessory. Certainly decent for a mall store, and ALWAYS on sale.


----------



## The Rambler

Newly ebayed Drumohr cashmere, pointed out by the eagle-eyed Cardinals
My most comfortable Aldens: does anyone know the last for this model?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NM pant
MD belt
PS socks
JL loafers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice sweater, Rambler.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today I was wearing mostly BB 
Blue university stripe OCBD 
Clark Chinos 
Timberland boat shoes


----------



## Wisco

Another day, another hotel on this trip. Pardon the photo quality as phone + crappy lighting = poor photo










BB 346 stretch wool/lycra SB suit, gray
BB non-iron blue pinpoint oxford, Ainsley collar
BB pin dot tie, burgundy with light blue dots
Tan silk PS with burgundy/darkblue foulard pattern
Burgundy calfskin AE Presidio loafers


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> It's green tweed sack day!
> 
> J. Press 3/2 green tweed sack!
> Lands' End OCBD
> J. Press repp tie
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Lands' End stone chinos (ditto)
> Brooks Brothers annoyingly tight argyle socks (ditto)
> Alden PTBs with a squeak in one shoe (ditto)


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Newly ebayed Drumohr cashmere, pointed out by the eagle-eyed Cardinals
> My most comfortable Aldens: does anyone know the last for this model?


hampton last


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's today's outfit.



Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
J. Press tartan tie (I'm not sure it's best with this combo. It doesn't really "pop." But I like it somehow.)
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Rugby cords (ditto)
Rockport saddle shoes (ditto)


----------



## Mannix

hookem12387 said:


> It was a good place for the odd sweater or accessory. Certainly decent for a mall store, and ALWAYS on sale.


Werd. I never paid full price for anything there--didn't need to. Their pants and jeans were horrid for fit, but everything else was seemingly fine.


----------



## Trip English

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's today's outfit.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack
> Lands' End pinpoint button-down
> J. Press tartan tie (I'm not sure it's best with this combo. It doesn't really "pop." But I like it somehow.)
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Rugby cords (ditto)
> Rockport saddle shoes (ditto)


Looks good. I think the tie is very well suited. Popping is overrated in the colder months. Deep subtle patterns are the name of the game.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Great sweater Rambler, I always seem to reach for something heathered, and usually gray. The bright primary color looks sharp.


----------



## Orgetorix

VFW poppy
Magee Donegal jacket
BB shirt and covert twill trousers
American Living tie
Alden (for Culwell & Son) 994s


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Charles. Org, +1 for the poppy on Veterans Day.


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Vintage JAB Herringbone Cashmere (looks like Camel from a few paces) Pointed out on eBay by Cards
Bow Tie: RL Rugby
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: RL Navy Cords (jean fit)
Shoes: AE Bel-Airs


----------



## The Rambler

good looking old Joe Banks.


----------



## Trip English

Indeed. If JAB still sold things like this I might take them up on their 12 suits for $27.99 deal.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> Looks good. I think the tie is very well suited. Popping is overrated in the colder months. Deep subtle patterns are the name of the game.


Thank you, sir. And I love that jacket you've got on today. JAB? Fantastic.


----------



## Wisco

Finally back in the office after a few days traveling. Pretty casual as my wife is out of town and I had to muster the rug rats this morning... no time for a "sponge and press".










MT.com blue shirt
Charcoal gray lambswool v-neck
3-day stubble










HF Navy/gray plaid wool flannel trousers
ND Submariner










Black smooth calfskin Alden Algonquin split-toe shoes, from the Alden Foot Balance line. As an aside, these offer the best foot support I have ever had for my pronated, plantar fasciitis inflicted, low-arched feet... short of a running shoe with custom-fit orthotics.


----------



## The Rambler

welcome back, and thanks for the postcard from Dartmouth.


----------



## Per

Bowtie, Petrell
OCBD, BB
Harris tweed sack, BB
Bill Khakis M2
_Tassel loafers, Darlton RL_

_---------------------------------_
_Check out my blog._


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ That top photo especially is really trippy. A young Brian Jones meets Napoleon meets fingerpainting...thing. I like it.

(The color combination of the clothes is great, too!)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo loafers
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Indeed. If JAB still sold things like this I might take them up on their 12 suits for $27.99 deal.


remember there is no free lunch. if it sounds to good-run as fast as you can


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## red sweatpants

Really well done, Per. The Bills look perfect.


----------



## Cowtown

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's today's outfit.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack
> Lands' End pinpoint button-down
> J. Press tartan tie (I'm not sure it's best with this combo. It doesn't really "pop." But I like it somehow.)
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Rugby cords (ditto)
> Rockport saddle shoes (ditto)


I like this quite a bit. I think tie works well.


----------



## Cardinals5

Sorry about the quality of the full-length pic - just couldn't get a decent shot this morning

Norman Hilton flannel 3/2 sack blazer
Sero tan uni-stripe
Robert Talbott eagle emblematic
Trafalgar braces
Asher tweed pants
Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## oldschoolprep

*J. Press Garanimal Day*

As an addicted clotheshorse, I rarely purchase an entire ensemble anymore. Instead I freelance the purchase of single items that catch my eye. I also keep my apparel over the long run. Hence, the ancient provenance many of garments, accessories and shoes. If you buy the good stuff, changes are they will outlive you.

Today's rig is an exception to that rule. I espied it in the window of the merchant's DC store and was smitten. I call it my J. Press Garanimals rig - sport coat, shirt, necktie, trousers and belt - needed a new one since Black Lab Bo chewed its predecessor to bits as a puppy. Have a great weekend! Still banging away on the Made in USA schtick!

J. Press Blue OCBD - Made in the USA

J. Press Necktie - needed to hit the Pantone Chart for color - #153 Moderate Orange with a nifty Trout motif - Made in Ireland.

J. Press Presstige 3B Sack Shepherd's Check Sportcoat - Wheat, Taupe, Orange & Green. - Made in USA

J. Press Dark Brown Bridle Leather Belt - Made in USA

J. Press Taupe Gabardine Trousers - 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA

Alden Dark Brown Calfskin Tassel Loafers - bought when I worked in Senator Moynihan's DC office the summer before my last year at ND. Purchased them because I admired his pair at either the late Whillock Brothers or The Red Barn in hometown of Rochester, NY. Only re-crafted once.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cowtown said:


> I like this quite a bit. I think tie works well.


Thank you, Cowtown.

Cards: Nice tweed trousers, and a great emblematic tie!


----------



## andcounting

mcarthur said:


>





Cardinals5 said:


>


I've learned so much on this forum and this thread particularly, but sometimes they contradict. Here's an example. I remember a while back a discussion where the unanimous opinion SEEMED to be that braces are with suits only. I hated that opinion as I respected it, but really loved the comfort of braces all the time. But seeing 2 of the most respected WAYWT posters doing in, I realize something that I knew all along... I was right! Hold them pants high where they belong. Especially for guys like me with the pre-sage gut. I always think I'm right but don't think I'm always right.


----------



## The Rambler

Our leading lights are (almost) never dogmatic.


----------



## Trip English

From Napoli to Newport: A Trad sojourn.



















Suit: RL Made In Italy (unconstructed, 3/2 roll, darts, double vents, flap-less patch pockets)
Shirt: Luigi Borrelli
Tie: RL Rugby
Shoes: Magnanni


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Borrelli pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Kiton bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC

Sorry for the picture overload, but this was put together with the SF vintage/second-hand challenge in mind.
































































*Hat*--Vintage Adam, ca. 1950s--owned by my grandfather, restored by Art Fawcett ()
*Coat*--Vintage Rainfair--thrifted in Birmingham, Alabama

*Suit*--Vintage Hickey-Freeman, ca. 1960s--thrifted Kansas City, Missouri
*Shirt*--Guy Rover--thrifted Birmingham, Alabama
*Tie*--Vintage Langrock of Princeton--thrifted Tampa, Florida
*Braces*--Trafalgar Limited Edition--thrifted
*Pocket Square*--Viyella from Kent Wang made of a vintage Viyella robe I bought off ebay
*Watch*--Vintage Hamilton for L.L. Bean winding watch--thrifted in Memphis, Tennessee then refurbished
*Socks*--Venanzi argyles
*Shoes*--Vintage Edward Green for Neiman Marcus (ca. 1980s)--bought on SF B&S


----------



## The Rambler

Golfing togs. Sank a 3 iron (being kissed), my first eagle 2 since I cant remember when.
Note elegant golf shoes; preferred over Footjoys, because they force me to stay balanced.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice casual elegance, Trip.
Outstanding vintage outfit AlanC. A 2-button sack! I love the tie. Hard to believe the fabulous restoration job on that hat. I would have been tempted to keep the "before," but then I'm a lot less neat than you.


----------



## Trip English

Love the sneaks Rambler!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Trip - I was a Chucks wearer until I joined this forum, and took a suggestion from the much-missed Coleman to try Jack Purcells.


----------



## Trip English

Ah the much missed Coleman. He popped by for a stretch recently. Maybe he will again soon.


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry about the quality of the full-length pic - just couldn't get a decent shot this morning
> 
> Norman Hilton flannel 3/2 sack blazer
> Sero tan uni-stripe
> Robert Talbott eagle emblematic
> Trafalgar braces
> Asher tweed pants
> Grenson suede wingtips


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

andcounting said:


> I've learned so much on this forum and this thread particularly, but sometimes they contradict. Here's an example. I remember a while back a discussion where the unanimous opinion SEEMED to be that braces are with suits only. I hated that opinion as I respected it, but really loved the comfort of braces all the time. But seeing 2 of the most respected WAYWT posters doing in, I realize something that I knew all along... I was right! Hold them pants high where they belong. Especially for guys like me with the pre-sage gut. I always think I'm right but don't think I'm always right.


thank you
i agree with your conclusion


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> From Napoli to Newport: A Trad sojourn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: RL Made In Italy (unconstructed, 3/2 roll, darts, double vents, flap-less patch pockets)
> Shirt: Luigi Borrelli
> Tie: RL Rugby
> Shoes: Magnanni


nicely done
richard's should hire you


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Sorry about the quality of the full-length pic - just couldn't get a decent shot this morning
> 
> Norman Hilton flannel 3/2 sack blazer
> Sero tan uni-stripe
> Robert Talbott eagle emblematic
> Trafalgar braces
> Asher tweed pants
> Grenson suede wingtips


Good looking duds as usual Card and a very good collar roll. What vintage is the Sero?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great look Uncle Mac...it appears you are suited up for a Syracuse home game! Are we a fan, perchance?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great sweater, Mac.


----------



## Bermuda

speaking of Syracuse, I have 2nd row seats at the Carrier Dome in Dec. when my Iona Gaels come to town!

Brooks Brothers pique long sleeved polo shirt
Weatherproof wool/leather cap


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> From Napoli to Newport: A Trad sojourn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: RL Made In Italy (unconstructed, 3/2 roll, darts, double vents, flap-less patch pockets)
> Shirt: Luigi Borrelli
> Tie: RL Rugby
> Shoes: Magnanni


So Trip...Brooks Brother actually _did_ come and confiscate your ocbd's and you switched styles and brands as you said in another thread. And I thought you were kidding! Lol.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Saltydog said:


> So Trip...Brooks Brother actually _did_ come and confiscate your ocbd's and you switched styles and brands as you said in another thread. And I thought you were kidding! Lol.


He kept the shoes though. Looks like everyone picked a pair of those up.


----------



## Trip English

Salty: Borrelli remains my longest standing clothing fetish and the one that's snagged most of my disposable income. I've been on a trad streak this past year, but LB shirts still outnumber anything else in my closet.

Charles: I didn't realize the style was popular. Especially over on this board. Most of the monks I see are single strap, which I don't personally care for. Are you referring to the style or the brand?


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Salty: Borrelli remains my longest standing clothing fetish and the one that's snagged most of my disposable income. I've been on a trad streak this past year, but LB shirts still outnumber anything else in my closet.
> 
> Charles: I didn't realize the style was popular. Especially over on this board. Most of the monks I see are single strap, which I don't personally care for. Are you referring to the style or the brand?


Hmmmmmm...interesting.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Salty: Borrelli remains my longest standing clothing fetish and the one that's snagged most of my disposable income. I've been on a trad streak this past year, but LB shirts still outnumber anything else in my closet.


Trip--I understand the pull of the old life can be strong...even overwhelming at times. That is why you must remove the temptation. Put those Borrelli's on ebay and by ocbd's with the money. Donate them to a thift store (asking for trade credit _would_ be a bit tacky however). Just...get them out of your house. I love your posts and I'm concerned that if this trend takes root I'll have to go next door the the Fashion Forum, or (gasp) even the _Style Forum_ to keep up with you. Get a few more BB non-iron button downs to help you whenever you feel the insatiable desire to go rogue. You've been such a purist so far...this was just so...shocking. And--sobering (if it can happen to you--backsliding that is--it could happen to any of us! There should be 12 step meetings for this.


----------



## Trip English

That's funny. But for the past few months I've had more of a reputation for picking and choosing. I think that's the natural state of things.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
I dunno about that Trip. This could call for a poll. I sense denial here. First sign of a problem. (Guess I'd better stop kidding around though before I get my hand slapped for hijacking this venerable thread  )


----------



## Trip English

It would be a shame to have to move the whole WAYWT thread to the interchange just because of your shenanigans.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^

Not to worry, I'm sure the moderators have much more of a sense of humor than that.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip English said:


> That's funny. But for the past few months I've had more of a reputation for picking and choosing. I think that's the natural state of things.


Better idea. Just send my the whole rig. A clean break is better.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great look Uncle Mac...it appears you are suited up for a Syracuse home game! Are we a fan, perchance?


my allegiances are to wildcats and quakers


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Great sweater, Mac.


thank you


----------



## Trip English

mcarthur said:


> my allegiances are to wildcats and quakers


Taken out of context, that's a marvelous sentence!


----------



## ds23pallas

Taking my dad to our favourite hole-in-the-wall Chinese spot: BB corduroy sack (thanks to Andy Roo), LL Bean tattersall, J Press Shaggy Dog, Levi's 501's, Wigwam 625's, Sebago Classics.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Another day trapped indoors.










Suit: RL Flannel
Shirt: RL 
Tie: No name thrift
Shoes: AE Bel Air


----------



## oldschoolprep

Beautiful day in A2. In the mid-60s and sunny. 4 over at Inverness yesterday and 3 over at UM today. Cleaned up clubs and stashed away until Spring.

Course attire:

White Chemise LaCoste - Made in France

Ben Silver Yellow Cableknit Crewneck Cashmere Sweater - Made in UK.

Bill's Tan Sport Twill Trousers - 1.75" cuffs no break - Made in USA

Leatherman Navy and Yellow Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

Four Climes G-9 Barracuta - Navy with Maize monogram - Made in England.

Alden English Tan Pebble Grain and Cordovan Saddle Oxfords converted to soft spike gold shoes by College Shoe Repair of Ann Arbor, MI in 1998. Made in USA.

Polo Yellow, Navy, Grey and Red Argyle Socks - Made in England.

1992 Green Golf Hat from the Masters - Made in USA by American Needle

Rest of day attire:

Same as above but with BB 3B Sack Navy Doeskin Flannel Blazer - Breast patch pocket and side flapped pockets with Yellow Polo "Polo Ponies" Pocket. Blazer Made in USA. Pocket Square - Made in England.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Zegna shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
JL slip-ons
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> 
> Not to worry, I'm sure the moderators have much more of a sense of humor than that.


We do. 



Trip English said:


> Another day trapped indoors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: RL Flannel
> Shirt: RL
> Tie: No name thrift
> Shoes: AE Bel Air


 You look like you're gunning for a position at Sterling Cooper Draper Pryce. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Untilted

trip english: great looks. dig that rl suit, the only guys who can rival those natural shoulders are the italians (napoli). and you pull off those spread collar shirts quite well. very italian look, but lots of trad elements.

example of napoli shoulders:


----------



## Untilted

one more thing trip: if you want something fancier looking than OCBDs, try tab collar and club collar shirts. i think they'd work great with ur rl suits.


----------



## The Rambler

Funeral (yesterday). First I've been to in a while where virtually all the men were dark-suited.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB camelhair jacket
PRL flannels
Budd Picadilly bespoke shirt
BB knit tie
Targyles
Florsheim #8 PTBs


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Really well put together outfit. Quality timeless clothing that looks great.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Trip English said:


> Charles: I didn't realize the style was popular. Especially over on this board. Most of the monks I see are single strap, which I don't personally care for. Are you referring to the style or the brand?


I thought they were these. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...lor=BROWN&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Errands, Vehicle Washing and the Sunday NYT*

Up a 5:00 am and out the door promptly at 6:45 to plow through the Sunday NYT over coffee and bagels, have the vehicles washed and vacuumed and complete some errands. Catching up on some reading and fix and mend tasks this afternoon.

JW Powell White OCBD - Very nice cut, material and finish. Nice buy at 60% off list. Nice shop with highway robbery prices. Its dark buttons are a big miss. Need to have them replaced by tailor. - Made in USA

Light Blue Ben Sliver Cable Knit Cashmere Sweater - 50th Birthday gift from Mother. Made in Scotland.

Wigwam grey and white rag socks - Made in USA

Tan Charleston Khakis0 - 1.75" cuffs no break. Made in USA

Navy and Maize Leaather Man Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

Ancient Pair of BB made in USA Low Vamp boat shoes (OEM by Rancourt) in late 1980s or 1990. Red soles. Made in USA. Need to have a couple of grommets repaired or replaced.

Olive Barbour Beaufort - bought in Oxford UK in 1981 during fellowship there. Still in good shape though right sleeve is fraying a bit. in sore need of a rewaxing. Made in England

Schuman @ Sullivan navy wool fitted baseball hat with orange bill, top button and UVA "V" from ELJOs during my three years - my first job - as an Assistant Professor there. Have policy of only wearing gear from the prep school and universities from which I graduated and the three institutions which have employed me. A nice chappeau - Made in USA - Are they still even in business????


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> Funeral (yesterday). First I've been to in a while where virtually all the men were dark-suited.


I am sorry for your loss. You look nice.

Something a bit different for today. Each article was acquired from either eBay or Goodwill. Well, except for the socks; those came from Target.

It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:

Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
Socks: Target for ~$3


----------



## gman-17

Orgetorix said:


> BB camelhair jacket
> PRL flannels
> Budd Picadilly bespoke shirt
> BB knit tie
> Targyles
> Florsheim #8 PTBs


I really like your style!


----------



## MidWestTrad

YoungClayB said:


> It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:
> 
> Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
> Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
> Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
> Socks: Target for ~$3


That's some sharp value shopping! Good idea for a thread.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trench-coat
Colombo scarf
NM gloves
Brioni suit
RLP tie
Kiton shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
JL bluchers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Funeral (yesterday). First I've been to in a while where virtually all the men were dark-suited.


Nephew,
my condolences on your loss


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Something a bit different for today. Each article was acquired from either eBay or Goodwill. Well, except for the socks; those came from Target.
> 
> It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:
> 
> Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
> Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
> Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
> Socks: Target for ~$3


You are indeed an inspiration!!! Very well done.


----------



## pseudonym

No pictures, but I can do a KB style post

White American Apparel t-shirt
Navy St. John's Bay chamois shirt
Natural LL Bean crew neck lambswool sweater
Timex classic with leather strap
Lands' End slim fit chinos
Lands' End surcingle belt
Ragstock bright red socks (not very trad, I know...)
Bass Gilman Weejuns

I haven't had much opportunity to dress nicely lately, what with having a job that involves handling copious amounts of turmeric and beef fat... Most weekdays it's my goodwill beater BB OCBD over an undershirt with 501 STFs, nothing really remarkable. We'll see. Maybe I can put something together after work sometime soon...

Anyway, great stuff, all! I especially like the camelhair and flannels, Orgetorix!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks for the condolences, friends: an old business associate and friend died. At the wake (yes, he was an Irishman), a small group of female colleagues I hadn't seen in 20 years approached me and said "Don't you wear a bow tie anymore?" The game of life is played for keeps :icon_smile:.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice looks, fellows. Here's my entry:



J. Press 3/2 Donegal tweed jacket
Lands' End OCBD
J. Press repp tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End stone khakis (ditto)
Brooks Brothers lousy argyles (ditto)
Allen Edmonds cap toe bluchers (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

Everyone is really looking sharp! I love the clothing of fall, especially living in the upper Midwest where the seasons are strong. Pardon the cell phone crappy snaps...










RL tweed jacket. Brown and dark brown tweed, with dark green and orange underplaid
BB end-on-end BD, blue
Altea madder tie, burgundy ground with orange, green and blue paisley pattern
Howard Yount wool PS, dark blue with orange/cream/gray pattern and orange border

Close up










Below










BB cavalry twill trousers
Alden PTB, calfskin


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^cool tie. I dig AM ties!


----------



## Saltydog

Really, really sharp today Wisco!


----------



## Cardinals5

DARTS! Avert your eyes, you purists
Oxxford suit
BB tie
Hathaway fc shirt
BB red/blue suspenders
Florsheim Imperial shell tassels


----------



## AlanC

^ Now that's classic American. 

I'm a sucker for Oxxford.


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding suit, Cards, and a treat to see, but even though the quality of such a largely handmade suit is evident from the photos - the exquisite lapels, the handstitched buttonholes, the fabric, the sophisticated shoulderline - stills can't capture the essence of what you get for your money [and please don't tell me it cost you 5 bucks], the incredible softness of the highly constructed construction, the flexibility, the way it moves when you move ...


----------



## Bermuda

Thrifty but all new!
Stafford blue university stripe oxford: 12$
Target Merona tie: 10$
RL Chaps wool houndstooth blazer NWT from Ebay: 30$


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Budget Trad, excellent!!


----------



## palmettoking

I like the uni stripe/brown houndstooth combo. Too often I fall into the trap of constant solid OCBDs.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry raincoat
Brioni shirt
Earnest jeans
Prada belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
Creed Tweed
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

it just goes to show that dressing well does not cost much at all....alot of people just choose to look dirty or buy items like Tasmanian Devil t shirts instead
thanks for the comments I haven't received any in a while


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> DARTS! Avert your eyes, you purists
> Oxxford suit
> BB tie
> Hathaway fc shirt
> BB red/blue suspenders
> Florsheim Imperial shell tassels


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

^^
nice looking attire, keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

Bermuda said:


> Thrifty but all new!
> Stafford blue university stripe oxford: 12$


What's the scoop on Stafford ocbds? This shirt looks good and seems to have a reasonably long collar. I pride myself on being able to identify most of the better ocbds...but recently a colleague was wearing a shirt that I really mistook for a BB Supima ocbd. I asked and he said, "nope...J.C. Penny". I'm _thinking_ that is who carries Stafford. Are they non-iron? How's the fit? Heavyweight oxford? Very curious.


----------



## catside

YoungClayB said:


> It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:
> 
> Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
> Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
> Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
> Socks: Target for ~$3


I approve this message.


----------



## Bermuda

I have found that the Stafford brand in general provides great prices for nice quality.....the oxfords are not 100% cotton.....60% cotton 40% polyester but this means that they are practically non iron....the material also will not get frayed like a 100% cotton OCBD might over time


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Tuesday Trad Rig*

BB White OCBD - Made in USA

Grey Cavalry Twill Trousers - O'Connell's - Maker label disappeared a long time ago - probably Majer - Made in USA

Black Trafalgar calfskin belt - Made in USA

Ancient - late 1970s - pair of pristine black Bass penny loafers. Original soles - new heels in mid 1980s. Probably never worn more than fifty times. - Made in USA

Linett Ltd. Lambswool 2B Darted Prince of Wales Plaid Sportcoat - Black, Grey, Wheat and Beige from Hunt Club Clothiers of Cincinnati, Ohio 1990 or 1991. Made in USA.

Black silk JZ Richards necktie with Fishing Flies Motif - bought same time as sportcoat above. Made in USA.

Polo Black Pocket Square with Fox Head Motif. Made in England.


----------



## AldenPyle

oldschoolprep said:


> BB White OCBD - Made in USA
> 
> Grey Cavalry Twill Trousers - O'Connell's - Maker label disappeared a long time ago - probably Majer - Made in USA
> 
> Black Trafalgar calfskin belt - Made in USA
> 
> Ancient - late 1970s - pair of pristine black Bass penny loafers. Original soles - new heels in mid 1980s. Probably never worn more than fifty times. - Made in USA
> 
> Linett Ltd. Lambswool 2B Darted Prince of Wales Plaid Sportcoat - Black, Grey, Wheat and Beige from Hunt Club Clothiers of Cincinnati, Ohio 1990 or 1991. Made in USA.
> 
> Black silk JZ Richards necktie with Fishing Flies Motif - bought same time as sportcoat above. Made in USA.
> 
> Polo Black Pocket Square with Fox Head Motif. Made in England.


I gotta say I really enjoy reading your posts.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB shirt, khakis, and bow
J Crew merino sweater
Alfred Sargent for Land's End chelseas


----------



## YoungClayB

Getting ready to take my son to his 8 week checkup. Not looking forward to the shots. 


At the doctors office after a short walk in the rain. Chromexcel doin' it's thang!!!!


----------



## Cowtown

AldenPyle said:


> I gotta say I really enjoy reading your posts.


Agreed.


----------



## Wisco

Another day and another trip to the airport.... so casual traveling clothes today. I'll toss a blazer on over my shirt before I leave the office and prepare to chew my cud in "cattle class". Have I mentioned that business travel this month is getting old?










PRL broadcloth BD sport shirt, blue and white stripe
R*olex Sub homage watch from Olech&Weiss (West Coast Time) on red/black NATO strap


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

JPress 3/2 sack jacket
BB blue ocbd
JAB repp
JCrew navy flannels
Black gunboats










Today:

Polo Univesity Club forest green flannel blazer
JAB unistripe ocbd
Robert Talbott argyle and sutherland tie
Charcoal flannels
Burgundy Dexter gunboats


----------



## Sir Cingle

Looking great, gents. Here's today's rig, which is very simple:



Jos. A. Bank 3/2 navy blazer
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
J. Press Irish poplin tie
Trafalgar braided belt (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
J. Crew argyles (ditto)
Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


----------



## hookem12387

Cardinals5 said:


> Florsheim Imperial shell tassels


Cards, these tassels are fantastic. My shoe list is: shell LWBs, Shell PTBs and then do whatever I can to find these tassels, really, really awesome shoes!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Sharp! - great job toning down the jacket by wearing everything else in a solid color.


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> Cards, these tassels are fantastic. My shoe list is: shell LWBs, Shell PTBs and then do whatever I can to find these tassels, really, really awesome shoes!


Thanks, Hookem. Shell tassels will be the easiest to locate since they command lower prices on eBay. There always seem to be a couple unmarked pair (in various sizes) floating around on eBay. The AE Grayson or J&M's version of the shell tassel are the easiest to find.


----------



## tlocke

YoungClayB said:


> I am sorry for your loss. You look nice.
> 
> Something a bit different for today. Each article was acquired from either eBay or Goodwill. Well, except for the socks; those came from Target.
> 
> It's been a while since I acquired a few of these items so I'll give the prices to the best of my recollection. I've often thought about starting a thread to see outfits that others have pieced together on a shoestring budget. I think that would be interesting. Anyways, here are the specifics:
> 
> Shirt: Jos A. Bank Executive Collection - eBay for ~$3
> Tie: Vintage Robert Talbott ancient madder - eBay for $0.01
> Pants: Banana Republic - Goodwill for $3.79
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer - Goodwill for $4.99
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Concord in Burgandy Calf - eBay for ~$15
> Socks: Target for ~$3


Wow, I'm impressed and a bit intimidated. Especially love the tie and shirt together.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani raincoat
Kiton shirt
CK jeans
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo chukka
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## The Rambler

tlocke said:


> Wow, I'm impressed and a bit intimidated. Especially love the tie and shirt together.


Impressed, fine, but there's no need to be intimidated by a complete outfit that cost $29.79: get busy :icon_smile:!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Getting ready to take my son to his 8 week checkup. Not looking forward to the shots.
> 
> At the doctors office after a short walk in the rain. Chromexcel doin' it's thang!!!!


congratulations on your new family addition


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> The AE Grayson or J&M's version of the shell tassel are the easiest to find.


I've got a pair of J&M shell tassels (labeled for a men's shop) in 9B I'm getting ready to list on ebay.


----------



## Saltydog

Orgetorix said:


> BB shirt, khakis, and bow
> J Crew merino sweater
> Alfred Sargent for Land's End chelseas


That is a really great looking sweater. Are the khakis BB's Clark model?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Getting ready to take my son to his 8 week checkup. Not looking forward to the shots.
> 
> At the doctors office after a short walk in the rain. Chromexcel doin' it's thang!!!!


Congratulations and trust YoungClayB, Jr. checked out great! Those shoes are awesome--Alden? Sweater and Khakis look great as well. Could you provide their derivation as well?


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> That is a really great looking sweater. Are the khakis BB's Clark model?


Thanks. You're right--the khakis are Clarks.


----------



## ButtonedDown

The Rambler said:


>


I really like this jacket.

--bill


----------



## YoungClayB

MidWestTrad said:


> That's some sharp value shopping! Good idea for a thread.





Saltydog said:


> You are indeed an inspiration!!! Very well done.





catside said:


> I approve this message.


Thanks guys!



tlocke said:


> Wow, I'm impressed and a bit intimidated. Especially love the tie and shirt together.


Thanks tlocke, its always fun trying to match that tie because its so ugly by itself!...Rambler is right; I am flattered that you are impressed but there is absolutely no need to be intimidated. I only started posting in the WAYWT threads about 10 months ago. If you look back at my early postings, you see that the good folks here have given me a lot of advice that I've tried to incorporate into my wardrobe over time. I think that the key is to first have the courage to post here; second, have the humility to sometimes read unflattering views of your attire; and third, to have the patience to incorporate the good advice without completely breaking the bank. Some of the forum members may have unlimited funds but I most certainly do not. I think that the worst mistake that I have made (so far) in building my wardrobe since joining AAAC was going out and buying a whole bunch of stuff all at once without really knowing what my true size and personal preferences were. Take it slow and buy things one at a time that fit well and that are versatile. Avoid the temptation to "stock up" on mediocre quality items that dont fit perfectly just because they are "on sale"...I've fallen into this trap myself as I mentioned above.

Before I started caring about how I dressed, I wore my clothes MUCH too big. I've recently gotten rid of a lot of the articles that were way too big but a lot of the marginally big items are still in rotation (to be replaced eventually)...The important thing is to have fun and enjoy it.



mcarthur said:


> congratulations on your new family addition


Thanks Uncle! He is 9 weeks old today and weighed in at 12 lb 15 oz...a big boy!



Saltydog said:


> Congratulations and trust YoungClayB, Jr. checked out great! Those shoes are awesome--Alden? Sweater and Khakis look great as well. Could you provide their derivation as well?


Thanks SD..yep, everything checked out fine. The shoes are a special makeup from Allen Edmonds; 5 lasted Leeds in Brown Chromexcel with lug sole. I love this shoe; I cant wait to see how they age. Sweater is Daniel Cremieux Signature Collection cashmere. I actually have 5 of these things (blue, navy, brown, cream, and orange)...they are super comfy and can be picked up pretty cheap in the Spring when Dillards does their huge markdowns...I think they retail for around $200, but I got all of mine for around $60 each. I bought my first one (blue) about 5 years ago and its by far my favorite. The quality of the cashmere is nowhere near as good as it used to be - the newer ones are really fuzzy and pill a little. The trousers are Polo Preston Pants - fit is very similar to Bills M3s.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Subtly Ironic Politically Incorrect Rig*

Crisp sunny and clearing Michigan morning. I enjoy hunting upland birds. A family tradition that I believe to be a vital element of the American Experience. In my profession and work environment, blood sports of any type are castigated as barbaric. I say to each his own opinion. In response, I use images instead of words to express my perspective.

White BB OCBD with maroon monogram in center of breast pocket - Made in USA

JZ Richards tan silk necktie with handsome pheasant cock motif - Made in USA

BB tan cavalry twill trousers - the 1.5" cuff pair with no break. Made in USA

Trafalgar brown calfskin belt with fox head buckle - Made in USA

Grey and yellow heeringbone 3B sack sport coat from Ben Silve with patch breast pockes and flapped patch side pockets. A real steal at an end of season sale seven or eight years back. - Made in USA

Alden Goodyear welt dark brown bit loafers - good for one or two more wears before dropping them in the return bag for a re-crafting in Middleborough, MA. - Made in USA

Black Polo pocket square with foxhead motif - Made in USA

Red cotton baseball cap - an Adjustostrap model made in China - with a image of a handsome black Labrador retriever embroidered by a nice lady at the Cabella's store in Dundee, MI - a touch of ******* for the Ivory Tower.!


----------



## Jovan

People tend to have a more emotional response when you hunt fellow mammals, so at least you have avoided that.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'd go trap a bear just to cheese them off!!


----------



## Jovan

The way I see it is this: It's an ugly business, but I have no right to criticise it since I eat meat in almost every meal.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> The way I see it is this: It's an ugly business, but I have no right to criticise it since I eat meat in almost every meal.


That meat undergoes a miserable life, and unnatural indignities, and some of its hide, you wear with pride. The tiny number of gamebirds shot each year experience none of that.


----------



## Sir Cingle

As always, folks are looking good on the thread. Rambler, I especially dig that jacket. Fantastic.

I feel a bit under the weather today, so I decided to go with a more casual rig--a cardigan, rather than a jacket. Here's the line-up:



Rugby cardigan
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
Ben Silver repp
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Bill's Khakis M2s (ditto)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Alden squeaky PTBs (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

H Freeman tweed 3/2 sack
BB ecru ocbd
Church's tie
BB chocolate brown moleskin pants--thanks dandypauper
Alden AWW


----------



## The Rambler

very nice outfit: excellent H Freeman.


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks SD..yep, everything checked out fine. The shoes are a special makeup from Allen Edmonds; 5 lasted Leeds in Brown Chromexcel with lug sole. I love this shoe; I cant wait to see how they age. Sweater is Daniel Cremieux Signature Collection cashmere. I actually have 5 of these things (blue, navy, brown, cream, and orange)...they are super comfy and can be picked up pretty cheap in the Spring when Dillards does their huge markdowns...I think they retail for around $200, but I got all of mine for around $60 each. I bought my first one (blue) about 5 years ago and its by far my favorite. The quality of the cashmere is nowhere near as good as it used to be - the newer ones are really fuzzy and pill a little. The trousers are Polo Preston Pants - fit is very similar to Bills M3s.


Thanks for all the info YCB. I _just knew_ there was something different about those PTBs--other than the Chromexel and lug sole. They just looked sleeker than the regular Leeds "gunboats". Someone said on another thread where I inquired about a pair of "Sutter" AEs I saw on E-Bay with a 270 degree welt, that AE planned to come out with a PTB on the number 5 last next year. If yours is any indication of what they will look like, I can wait! BTW--and perhaps this is another thread or PM--how does one go about getting a special makeup with AE?


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


I agree with Rambler - great H. Freeman tweed.

Norman Hilton navy flannel 3/2 sack suit
BB white ocbd
Hardy Amies rep stripe
BB braces
AE PAs


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> how does one go about getting a special makeup with AE?


Just give them a call and get your checkbook ready. It's basically the cost of the shoe plus an upcharge of $125 which allows you to specify the upper leather, sole type, and insole type.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Thanks for the info.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
NM pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Bulgari cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AdamsSutherland




----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> I agree with Rambler - great H. Freeman tweed.
> 
> Norman Hilton navy flannel 3/2 sack suit
> BB white ocbd
> Hardy Amies rep stripe
> BB braces
> AE PAs


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

AdamsSutherland said:


>


AS, nice to see you back.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Thanks Trip and Rambler.
My stay this time is brief but I'll be back in a more regular fashion around Christmas.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Another day, another dollar. Here's my (less than scintillating) rig:



Harris tweed herringbone jacket (hand-me-down from my father)
Lands' End candy-striped pinpoint button-down
Rugby emblematic tie
Rugby olive chinos (not shown)
Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
Allen Edmonds black wing tips (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

although I'm no expert on the subject, SirC, I think the time has come for you to devote some time to the consideration of the fold of your ps :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Cingle

I agree, Rambler. Although I've spent some time attempting to fold the thing properly, currently my folding leaves a lot to be desired. This is especially the case because the square seems to move around a lot during the course of a day, and especially when I take off the jacket. My lame attempt at a "presidential fold" is crying for improvement.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 navy sack flannel blazer
JPress blue ocbd
JPress poplin tie
LLBean double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Rant with Content Redacted for the Tree Huggers Amongst Us  - or however that's supposed to work*

A Rat's Tail day in A2 - Cold, cloudy and overcast. Got a bunch of sass from my editor today. What does some dame with a AB in English from Mt. Holyoke really know about International Trade? No doubt more than me.

BB blue OCBD with navy block monogram in dead center of breast pocket - Made in USA.

Robert Talbott black challis necktie with #(_(!( [email protected]@<} motif - Need to use the Red Label with magnum loads to bring these monsters down. Made in Carmel Valley CA USA.

Taupe Orvis made in USA cavalry twills - Made in USA - The supposed California Highway Patrol models. Harley on Ponch!!!

Ben Silver by H.Freeman 2B Horseblanket Shetland Sportcoat - Light brown and beige Sheperd's check very similar to the one CMDC posted earlier in the week. made in USA.

Burgundy Harness Leather Belt with a monogrammed brass buckle off a Trafalgare Sam Browne belt I bought a gazillion years ago at Stackpole Moore and Tryon in Hartford, CT. Met the owners' brother, the author, screenwriter and actor Tom Tyron in the store that day. Polished it in a sprightly manner last evening with some nasty polish.

BB Pebble Grain English Tan Low Vamp Loafers (Alden) darkened with alot of brown Kiwi polish to Americanize them. Made in USA.

Doing the Moynihan thing today on account of the balmy weather - Brown and taupe plaid Irish walking hat from Millars of Clifden Connemara - Made in Ireland - the Connemara is stunning - more breathtaking than the PCH from Carmel to San Simeon. Probably stop in at Conor O'Neils for a pint or two this evening.


----------



## hsc89

Nice and cool this morning - hopefully it will last! Had to get a couple of new dates on some minor criminal/traffic matters so grabbed a tie to wear with an otherwise fairly casual set-up:

BB no-iron bold strip bd - red
BB gabs - tan
Torino alligator belt - brown (lots of reddish tone)
Alden cordo LHS - #8
Southwick 3/2 Harris - brown/olive tic from O'Connell's
BB "linked belts" motif tie - mostly navy (I bought it myself some 15 - 20 years ago - not sure why at this point)

Also wearing some new eyeglass frames today - Oliver Peoples "Riley" in whatever they call the clear "color" - that I picked up last week. By the way, does anyone ever buy/sell "nearly new" frames on the AAAC forum? Just curious as I have a couple of pairs I bought online recently that, after getting them filled and wearing a short time, just didn't work for me.


----------



## AlanC

oldschoolprep said:


> Ben Silver by H.Freeman 2B Horseblanket Shetland Sportcoat - Light brown and beige Sheperd's check very similar to the one CMDC posted earlier in the week. made in USA.


So it's H. Freeman that does the Ben Silver stuff? I had wondered, makes sense, and a great contract for H. Freeman to have. I've never come across any Ben Silver tailored clothing in the flesh.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## AlanC

Playing around with the photoeditor. I think it's more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling
Kiton shirt
Zegna pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
DV Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## cecil47

hsc89 said:


> Also wearing some new eyeglass frames today - Oliver Peoples "Riley" in whatever they call the clear "color" - that I picked up last week. By the way, does anyone ever buy/sell "nearly new" frames on the AAAC forum? Just curious as I have a couple of pairs I bought online recently that, after getting them filled and wearing a short time, just didn't work for me.


Put 'em out there, I'm always interested in cool specs.


----------



## The Rambler

oldschoolprep said:


> A BB blue OCBD with navy block monogram in dead center of breast pocket - Made in USA.
> 
> Brown and taupe plaid Irish walking hat from Millars of Clifden Connemara - Made in Ireland - the Connemara is stunning - more breathtaking than the PCH from Carmel to San Simeon. Probably stop in at Conor O'Neils for a pint or two this evening.


Lovely town, Clifden, excellent arts festival. Favorie spot in Conemara: Renvyle House, which boasts a homemade-looking 9-holer named Pebble Beach - who got a call from big PB's lawyers, and replied "We've called it that since the 1860s, when were you built?" Never heard another word.


----------



## cecil47

The Rambler said:


> That meat undergoes a miserable life, and unnatural indignities, and some of its hide, you wear with pride. The tiny number of gamebirds shot each year experience none of that.


I agree with Rambler. 
I believe you have a much greater appreciation for your food if you see where it comes from, and know the process it goes thru from living to table. Almost everything get used on my ducks, geese, or pheasant.


----------



## hookem12387

In my traditional style, a few days worth:

I think I may be a bowtie convert. I don't love the strange looks, particularly in Austin, but I love the way it looks
Brooks blazer ($25 from the exchange), Cable Car bowtie ($12 ebay), Brooks OCBD, J Crew chinos, Polo belt









Exchange Harris (with gold buttons, strangely), old Gant shirt, Levi 501 STFs


----------



## The Rambler

nice, Hookem, excellent tie on your bow.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> nice, Hookem, excellent tie on your bow.


 Thanks, I appreciate it. It's only the second time I've tied one in the last 20 years (I was quite the dapper 3yr old), and it took me a good 15 minutes! Ha


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, 

Nice looks. People will get used to the bow. It's easier to pull off with our style than with some others where it looks like they're following Esquire's strict instructions. 

I'm also adding bonus points for seeing Community on your television. I'm deducting them, however, for that "open toed shoe" there on the floor. For shame. FOR SHAME!!!


----------



## Trip English

AlanC said:


> Playing around with the photoeditor. I think it's more trouble than it's worth.


Alan,

Your posts are always enjoyable. The photography is crisp and the details are clearly visible. However, I'd like more info on the garments. Your style is fairly diverse and I'm constantly seeing items that interest me. If you could trouble yourself to note the breakdown I would appreciate it.


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> In my traditional style, a few days worth:
> 
> I think I may be a bowtie convert. I don't love the strange looks, particularly in Austin, but I love the way it looks
> Brooks blazer ($25 from the exchange), Cable Car bowtie ($12 ebay), Brooks OCBD, J Crew chinos, Polo belt


I like it - the bow looks great. You'll get the hang of it and pretty soon you'll be able to tie a bow much faster than a regular tie.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Alan,
> 
> Your posts are always enjoyable. The photography is crisp and the details are clearly visible. However, I'd like more info on the garments. Your style is fairly diverse and I'm constantly seeing items that interest me. If you could trouble yourself to note the breakdown I would appreciate it.


Let's play the id game - my guesses
Shoes: Alden shell jumper boots
Belt: Edgar Leather Hook Pick belt
Pants: Orvis wool cargo pants
Shirt: Some kind of Italian cambray
Sweater: RL? Loro Piana?
Jacket: I want to say Barbour, but looks like something else.
Hat: Bookster? Hanna?
Scarf: no idea


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


>


I really like the argyles, Rambler. Great colors.


----------



## AlanC

Cardinals5 said:


> Let's play the id game - my guesses


Not bad, Card. Answers on the left below.

Correct! Shoes: Alden shell jumper boots
*Tory Hook Pick belt *from SmartPak Equine Belt: Edgar Leather Hook Pick belt
Correct! Pants: Orvis wool cargo pants
*Engineered Garments chambray* (made in USA) Shirt: Some kind of Italian cambray
*Venanzi, made in Italy* Sweater: RL? Loro Piana?
*John Partridge, made in England, via STP* Jacket: I want to say Barbour, but looks like something else.
*J Crew* patch Hanly Irish tweed Hat: Bookster? Hanna?
*Kevin & Howland Donegal tweed* Scarf: no idea



Trip English said:


> Alan,
> 
> Your posts are always enjoyable. The photography is crisp and the details are clearly visible. However, I'd like more info on the garments. Your style is fairly diverse and I'm constantly seeing items that interest me. If you could trouble yourself to note the breakdown I would appreciate it.


And thanks!


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Alan,
> 
> Your posts are always enjoyable. The photography is crisp and the details are clearly visible. However, I'd like more info on the garments. Your style is fairly diverse and I'm constantly seeing items that interest me. If you could trouble yourself to note the breakdown I would appreciate it.


 I'm ready to do away with descriptions of what I'm wearing and just let the pictures speak for themselves. (Once I start posting pictures here again.) I don't think it should matter whether one is wearing Ralph Lauren or Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Trip English

The point is not to to simply record trivial details or subtly boast, but to give readers insight into different brands, cuts, colors, styles, etc. as they look to build or refine their wardrobe. As I've said before, the WAYWT thread has been the most crucial for me in refining my style since joining the forum. Not only have I been turned on to countless brands since arriving, I've been able to "put a face to a name" as it were and see what these articles look like in the field. While there's no right or wrong way to post, listing the exact garments when possible offers further insight into how the outfit was assembled and is invaluable instruction for newcomers and seasoned vets alike.

Think of how many times Bill's M2s or Press flap pocket shirts are discussed thread after thread year after year. It's all an inexact linguistic exercise until you see one of our posters sporting the garment in a good photo. Then you can finally say "Ah, so that's what they were talking about!" So knowing what the garments are is, for me, an important component.


----------



## gman-17

Trip English said:


> The point is not to to simply record trivial details or subtly boast, but to give readers insight into different brands, cuts, colors, styles, etc. as they look to build or refine their wardrobe. As I've said before, the WAYWT thread has been the most crucial for me in refining my style since joining the forum. Not only have I been turned on to countless brands since arriving, I've been able to "put a face to a name" as it were and see what these articles look like in the field. While there's no right or wrong way to post, listing the exact garments when possible offers further insight into how the outfit was assembled and is invaluable instruction for newcomers and seasoned vets alike.
> 
> Think of how many times Bill's M2s or Press flap pocket shirts are discussed thread after thread year after year. It's all an inexact linguistic exercise until you see one of our posters sporting the garment in a good photo. Then you can finally say "Ah, so that's what they were talking about!" So knowing what the garments are is, for me, an important component.


Nice post, Trip. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## mikejw

Jovan said:


> I'm ready to do away with descriptions of what I'm wearing and just let the pictures speak for themselves. (Once I start posting pictures here again.) I don't think it should matter whether one is wearing Ralph Lauren or Brooks Brothers.


I have found it helpful when past posters have described their attire because such descriptions can make searching the thread (which as a diligent newbie I have quite a few times) more fruitful. For example, want to know how to wear a yellow OCBD? If someone captioned their photo with the text "yellow OCBD", a thread search will find it. Not saying everyone should do it, only that it's helped me out.


----------



## MrZipper

First time today to wear a 'full trad' outfit, based on the very limited number of appropriate garments I own. Figure I'll just put myself out there, and we'll call it "Shades of Blue." Apologies for the bad photos, since it's almost impossible to see fit.

Crimson Shop 3/2 Navy Jacket [suit separate, I still haven't changed the buttons]
LE OCBD
BB 346 Tie
Tacky Tie Bar, from my grandmother many many years ago

LL Bean 'Dress Chinos' -- the inseam I needed was too long for them to cuff :frown:
OCBD Boxers (not pictured) :icon_scratch:
Targyles (discounted to $2!)
AE Benton, with a delightful scuff on the left toe from a cement staircase this morning :icon_headagainstwal

Bonus sprezzatura: I spent so much time this morning trying to get my tie right (and it still looked terrible, so no closeup), that I completely forgot to put on a belt. Suffice it to say, I kept the jacket buttoned all day. Go me.

-MrZipper


----------



## Jovan

MrZipper: There is nothing wrong with having a plain hem, but I suppose your legs are long enough that they would benefit from a 1.75" or 2" cuff. Wouldn't OCBD boxers simply be oxford cloth boxers? Unless they have some sort of... button down fly?



Trip English said:


> The point is not to to simply record trivial details or subtly boast, but to give readers insight into different brands, cuts, colors, styles, etc. as they look to build or refine their wardrobe. As I've said before, the WAYWT thread has been the most crucial for me in refining my style since joining the forum. Not only have I been turned on to countless brands since arriving, I've been able to "put a face to a name" as it were and see what these articles look like in the field. While there's no right or wrong way to post, listing the exact garments when possible offers further insight into how the outfit was assembled and is invaluable instruction for newcomers and seasoned vets alike.
> 
> Think of how many times Bill's M2s or Press flap pocket shirts are discussed thread after thread year after year. It's all an inexact linguistic exercise until you see one of our posters sporting the garment in a good photo. Then you can finally say "Ah, so that's what they were talking about!" So knowing what the garments are is, for me, an important component.





mikejw said:


> I have found it helpful when past posters have described their attire because such descriptions can make searching the thread (which as a diligent newbie I have quite a few times) more fruitful. For example, want to know how to wear a yellow OCBD? If someone captioned their photo with the text "yellow OCBD", a thread search will find it. Not saying everyone should do it, only that it's helped me out.


I suppose you guys are right. I do feel a bit vain sometimes when posting all my brands and such, though.


----------



## hookem12387

If it makes you feel better, the flip flops are merely house shoes (concrete floors require them) and dog walking shoes! Perhaps also used for a trip to the lake or beach


Trip English said:


> Hookem,
> 
> Nice looks. People will get used to the bow. It's easier to pull off with our style than with some others where it looks like they're following Esquire's strict instructions.
> 
> I'm also adding bonus points for seeing Community on your television. I'm deducting them, however, for that "open toed shoe" there on the floor. For shame. FOR SHAME!!!


----------



## Cardinals5

AlanC said:


> Not bad, Card. Answers on the left below.
> 
> Correct! Shoes: Alden shell jumper boots
> *Tory Hook Pick belt *from SmartPak Equine Belt: Edgar Leather Hook Pick belt
> Correct! Pants: Orvis wool cargo pants
> *Engineered Garments chambray* (made in USA) Shirt: Some kind of Italian cambray
> *Venanzi, made in Italy* Sweater: RL? Loro Piana?
> *John Partridge, made in England, via STP* Jacket: I want to say Barbour, but looks like something else.
> *J Crew* patch Hanly Irish tweed Hat: Bookster? Hanna?
> *Kevin & Howland Donegal tweed* Scarf: no idea


Well, two out of eight isn't exactly an exemplary score. The Patridge looks great as does the Venanzi (I wish I hadn't missed their great deals on gloves)


----------



## AlanC

^I was impressed by the accuracy of some of the guesses. That's my entry for the SF Streetwear challenge, btw.

The Venanzi gloves are very nice. Well, all the Venanzi stuff is very nice, a lot of it ridiculously nice. There have been some sweater acquisitions that I'll try to post a picture of soon.


----------



## Trip English

MrZipper said:


> First time today to wear a 'full trad' outfit, based on the very limited number of appropriate garments I own. Figure I'll just put myself out there, and we'll call it "Shades of Blue." Apologies for the bad photos, since it's almost impossible to see fit.
> 
> Crimson Shop 3/2 Navy Jacket [suit separate, I still haven't changed the buttons]
> LE OCBD
> BB 346 Tie
> Tacky Tie Bar, from my grandmother many many years ago
> 
> LL Bean 'Dress Chinos' -- the inseam I needed was too long for them to cuff :frown:
> OCBD Boxers (not pictured) :icon_scratch:
> Targyles (discounted to $2!)
> AE Benton, with a delightful scuff on the left toe from a cement staircase this morning :icon_headagainstwal
> 
> Bonus sprezzatura: I spent so much time this morning trying to get my tie right (and it still looked terrible, so no closeup), that I completely forgot to put on a belt. Suffice it to say, I kept the jacket buttoned all day. Go me.
> 
> -MrZipper


Thanks for posting. Your honeycomb face disguise is a unique offering in obfuscation.

1. Consider a PS.

2. The sleeves are a bit long. Some don't like anything showing with arms at their sides. I like .25" to show. You've got a healthy inch or more there*.

3. The tie could go and I wouldn't shed a tear. Those sorts of patterns don't do a thing for me and it seems like you can buy them by the armful at TJ Maxx and the like. Repp stripes, solids, club ties, paisleys, etc. are almost always more striking.

4. I also don't know if I'd spend too much time making a suit jacket into a blazer. Between the thrift store, the exchange, & the eBay there's bound to be something in your size.

Good first effort. Keep at it.

*That's what she said.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty self explanatory

LLBean Norwegian fisherman's sweater
BB unistripe ocbd
LLBean denim


----------



## hookem12387

^I love the red norwegian, certainly the only version I would ever consider wearing. Good look!

Taking the rugby shirt as a pullover to the next level (level up or level down, I've yet to decide). Brooks rugby and ocbd, super narrow j press tie









Edit: Holy giant picture. Yes, I'm aware I need to shave...well I am now.


----------



## Jack1425

Looks good on you Hook.. I've tried the combo several times myself with mixed feelings..


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Adventure in The Big City*

Just arrived at hotel for a weekend in Manhattan. Headed shortly to "21" for late lunch and then up Fifth Ave. to the Met to see the Jan Gossart exhibition with my art historian wife. This evening - a couple at McSorleys then down to Mott Street for Chinese with my nephew and his girlfriend who are MPA candidates at Princeton..

A sunny but nippy day.

BB MTM blue-end-on-end shirt with white club collar and cuffs. New red monogram slightly above belt line - Made in USA

BB Navy and burgundy repp neckite.- Made in USA

Dark grey BB Flannels - 1.75" cuffs - no break - Made in USA

BB MTM Golden Fleece 3B Flannel sack blazer with breast patch and flapped side pockets. Made in USA

BB burgundy cordovan low vamp loafers - Made in USA

BB dark brown alligator strap with BB sliver monogrammed engine turned buckle - Made in USA

Smartly starched white Irish linen handkerchief in breast blazer pocket - Made in Eire.

Ancient battered and been around the world fifty times 29 year old Burberry gabardine trench coat that looks like an artifact from the Meuse-Argonne dustups of 92 years ago. Nicely refurbished recently by Mr. Ching, Ann Arbor's best tailor. Still has Buddy Poppy in lapel from last Wednesday's memoriam. Yes I do use the liner as a robe when I travel. Made in England

Oatmeal and brown flecked Donegal Irish walking hat. - David Hanna & Sons - Made in Eire.

BB Dark brown leather gloves - Made in Italy.

Leisurely day tomorrow, lunch with friends and then off to see duLac v. USMA at Yankee Stadium tomorrow evening with the Darien branch of the clan. Then back to A2 early Sunday.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB Brookstweed 3/2 sack
Hathaway ecru pinpoint bd
Hanauer charcoal wool pinstripe bow
Hickey Freeman charcoal flannel trousers
Marcoliani wool pinstripe otc
Alden black shell lhs
Paul Stuart db car coat (not pictured)


----------



## wpking

BB must-iron OCBD White
Bill's regular weight khaki
AE Willamette Shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

GOSH!!

I love that check...


----------



## oldschoolprep

*handsome rig you are sporting there, Cardinal*

Very nice outfit. Reminds me of my apparel years back as an Asst. and Assoc. Professor before the USA began slouching its way to Slobovia. Still a very "In Look" among UVA faculty.

You have motivated me to sport one for dinner tonight with wife and relatives.

Have a great weekend!

Old School



Cardinals5 said:


> BB Brookstweed 3/2 sack
> Hathaway ecru pinpoint bd
> Hanauer charcoal wool pinstripe bow
> Hickey Freeman charcoal flannel trousers
> Marcoliani wool pinstripe otc
> Alden black shell lhs
> Paul Stuart db car coat (not pictured)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Borrelli shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> BB Brookstweed 3/2 sack


Cards, that's a fantastic tweed. Resplendent even.


----------



## The Rambler

^outstanding jacket, Cards, and I like the way the tie goes with the trou rather than the jacket; baggy flannels bring a few old jokes pleasantly to mind, but I prefer the trimmer look you've been sporting.


----------



## The Rambler

Hookem, as a (virtual) friend, I urge you to drop the rugby/necktie look.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> Hookem, as a (virtual) friend, I urge you to drop the rugby/necktie look.


Which is why I posted it. I just wasn't sure. Appreciate the comment, Rambler. One of my favorite things about this thread is the ability to use it as a sounding board, thus opinions are always VERY welcome!


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Vintage JAB
Sweater: BB Fair Isle Vest
Shirt: BB Uni-Strip OCBD
Tie: Thrifted no-name (pheasants on burgundy)
Pants: RL Cords
Shoes: AE Bel Air


----------



## The Rambler

^ Is that the one with the bare spot? Looks great from the front.


----------



## Trip English

Yes. It is the jacket in question. I don't think it's a big idea and here in New England there isn't a stigma attached to threadbare clothes. I'm just worried about it getting worse and actually developing into a hole.


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> I'm ready to do away with descriptions of what I'm wearing and just let the pictures speak for themselves. (Once I start posting pictures here again.) I don't think it should matter whether one is wearing Ralph Lauren or Brooks Brothers.





Trip English said:


> The point is not to to simply record trivial details or subtly boast, but to give readers insight into different brands, cuts, colors, styles, etc. as they look to build or refine their wardrobe. As I've said before, the WAYWT thread has been the most crucial for me in refining my style since joining the forum. Not only have I been turned on to countless brands since arriving, I've been able to "put a face to a name" as it were and see what these articles look like in the field. While there's no right or wrong way to post, listing the exact garments when possible offers further insight into how the outfit was assembled and is invaluable instruction for newcomers and seasoned vets alike.
> 
> Think of how many times Bill's M2s or Press flap pocket shirts are discussed thread after thread year after year. It's all an inexact linguistic exercise until you see one of our posters sporting the garment in a good photo. Then you can finally say "Ah, so that's what they were talking about!" So knowing what the garments are is, for me, an important component.


I have to agree with Trip on this. I'm always curious when I see a certain article of clothing that I like as to the brand...and I'm a relatively old hand at this. I still like to see how different Bills models fit on different people or a new model of PRL khakis for example. With shirts I always look at the collars and compare how different brands look in action...etc. Shoes really need a brand name and model attached. Often I ask posters who don't list the items and what they are to let us know. It's something I really enjoy...don't know how everyone feels though.


----------



## The Rambler

It's fine Trip, not sure I actually see it, in fact: you need a camera to match your fine merchandise. Anyway, unlikely to get worse unles you cntinue to do what the previous owner did, whatever that was :biggrin2:


----------



## tradfan207

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: Vintage JAB
> Sweater: BB Fair Isle Vest
> Shirt: BB Uni-Strip OCBD
> Tie: Thrifted no-name (pheasants on burgundy)
> Pants: RL Cords
> Shoes: AE Bel Air


Great rig! The jacket is a great color.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ButtonedDown

hookem12387 said:


> Which is why I posted it. I just wasn't sure. Appreciate the comment, Rambler. One of my favorite things about this thread is the ability to use it as a sounding board, thus opinions are always VERY welcome!


I'm not exactly disagreeing with Rambler, but...I don't mind this look. I actually kinda like it on you. However, my opinion is prolly influenced by being around my twenty-something employees who wear nothing but too-tight (ugh) and too small (ugh) T's, jeans and hoodies (ugh)...and skate shoes (ugh).* I kinda think I would like the OCBD/rugby better with a cotton knit tie.

*Disclaimer: my employees are great kids, I just cringe at their fashion choices. I'd pay bonus to see one of them wearing an OCBD, a rugby OR a tie.

--bill


----------



## Cardinals5

WouldaShoulda said:


> GOSH!!
> 
> I love that check...


Thank you.



oldschoolprep said:


> Very nice outfit. Reminds me of my apparel years back as an Asst. and Assoc. Professor before the USA began slouching its way to Slobovia. Still a very "In Look" among UVA faculty.
> 
> You have motivated me to sport one for dinner tonight with wife and relatives.
> 
> Have a great weekend!
> 
> Old School


I'm maintaining the tradition here among academics in the South.



Trip English said:


> Cards, that's a fantastic tweed. Resplendent even.


Thanks, Trip - that JAB you wore today looks great with the fair isle. Don't worry about the threadbare spots - no one will every really notice save your wife and it gives you "street cred" among the trads.



The Rambler said:


> ^outstanding jacket, Cards, and I like the way the tie goes with the trou rather than the jacket; baggy flannels bring a few old jokes pleasantly to mind, but I prefer the trimmer look you've been sporting.


Thanks Rambler. I still have a few of my older "baggy" flannels and such left, but just no time right now to slim them down - maybe next year.


----------



## Trip English

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Trip - that JAB you wore today looks great with the fair isle. Don't worry about the threadbare spots - no one will every really notice save your wife and it gives you "street cred" among the trads.


Thanks for the advice, but I think she's looking for a little _less_ street cred among the trads!


----------



## MrZipper

Thanks for your replies and advice!



Jovan said:


> MrZipper: There is nothing wrong with having a plain hem, but I suppose your legs are long enough that they would benefit from a 1.75" or 2" cuff. Wouldn't OCBD boxers simply be oxford cloth boxers? Unless they have some sort of... button down fly?


I've never really understood the whole rationale behind the hem for tall people -- I rather enjoy having long legs and don't like the idea of diminishing them for that reason alone. Unless one looks seriously unbalanced between top/bottom I suppose. But even then, many of those images from old style guides that Flusser et al constantly quote all seem to show men with very emphasized legs. But in these pants in particular, it was a moot point, since there literally isn't enough fabric to cuff them.

RE the OCBD boxers, I was just poking fun at the line from the 20s/College/TNSIL Minimalist thread from last week.



Trip English said:


> Thanks for posting. Your honeycomb face disguise is a unique offering in obfuscation.
> 
> 1. Consider a PS.
> 
> 2. The sleeves are a bit long. Some don't like anything showing with arms at their sides. I like .25" to show. You've got a healthy inch or more there*.
> 
> 3. The tie could go and I wouldn't shed a tear. Those sorts of patterns don't do a thing for me and it seems like you can buy them by the armful at TJ Maxx and the like. Repp stripes, solids, club ties, paisleys, etc. are almost always more striking.
> 
> 4. I also don't know if I'd spend too much time making a suit jacket into a blazer. Between the thrift store, the exchange, & the eBay there's bound to be something in your size.
> 
> Good first effort. Keep at it.
> 
> *That's what she said.


Thanks Trip.
1) I'd love to, but I haven't been able to find a white linen PS at any of the local department stores -- they're all cotton hankies. Any recommendations?
2) I think the actual problem is that the cuff is too wide, and is covering my hand. I'm thinking about adding a second button to the shirt to prevent it.
3) Aww, I rather like the tie for its simple pattern. The biggest problem with it is that it's so thin, it can't hold any decent shape.
4) This is probably why I haven't done anything. It's such a nice piece though (although you can't tell from the pics) -- nice flannel, great roll, etc. Nevertheless, I am certainly looking!

-MrZ


----------



## AlanC

MrZipper said:


> 1) I'd love to, but I haven't been able to find a white linen PS at any of the local department stores -- they're all cotton hankies. Any recommendations?


Kent Wang


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


> Kent Wang


I just found out that Kent Wang is based out of Austin...no store front, though. I was excited for about 35 seconds.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm maintaining the tradition here among academics in the South.


My male professors mainly wore some variation on this theme:

Why, I'll never know. I was never bold enough to ask.


----------



## Trip English

^ A desperate attempt to keep women away?


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> ^ A desperate attempt to keep women away?


 It's hard to resist southern coeds any other way.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip English said:


> ^ A desperate attempt to keep women away?


I was always surprised when one of them showed up in a _new_ pair. I had no idea that these were made past the mid-80s.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

I'm liking the sweater under jacket look, Uncle.


----------



## The Rambler

Mississippi Mud said:


> My male professors mainly wore some variation on this theme:
> 
> Why, I'll never know. I was never bold enough to ask.


My sister, a professor, wore those things for 20 years; so did my cousin, a tugboat captain.


----------



## vwguy

LE OCBD, sweater & khakis
Bean thinsulate 3/2 sack
Bass loafers

Brian


----------



## AlanC

^Nice gatehouse for your country home!


----------



## kitonbrioni

NSF peacoat
Burberry shirt
CK cords
Justin belt
Pantherella socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> I just found out that Kent Wang is based out of Austin...no store front, though. I was excited for about 35 seconds.


 Why? They have free shipping and make a good product.


----------



## Jovan

I forgot to say this yesterday, but Trip makes a camel hair sport coat look good. Until now I've only seen them on Brooks Brothers models and didn't really care for them.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> Why? They have free shipping and make a good product.


Oh, just because a decent men's store in Austin would be such an awesome change. It doesn't degrade the website in the least


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> I'm liking the sweater under jacket look, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## Dragoon

O'Connell's olive corduroy jacket
Pink BB OCBD
British Tan chinos
Ravello chukkas

No pictures so ya'll will just have to believe me when I say I looked great. : ) 

Seriously; this jacket is awesome. I would highly recommend it.

Saw a nice college production of The Crucible preceded by Thai food. A lovely evening.


----------



## eagle2250

Mississippi Mud said:


> My male professors mainly wore some variation on this theme:
> 
> Why, I'll never know. I was never bold enough to ask.


LOL. Perhaps it was but an overt act of social rebellion...allowing a public glimpse of those professors feet's clandestine forays into the forbidden realm of black latex and leather(!)? :devil:


----------



## vwguy

AlanC said:


> ^Nice gatehouse for your country home!


Oh that? It's just my little ol' huntin' shack 

Brian


----------



## Cruiser

Mississippi Mud said:


> My male professors mainly wore some variation on this theme:
> 
> Why, I'll never know. I was never bold enough to ask.


Many folks, and not just the young, like wearing sneakers with business casual style clothing, especially with things like tweed and corduroy jackets. There was also a trend to avoid the Jerry Seinfeld walking shoe look. As a result there was a resurgence in popularity in the traditional style sneaker made with leather instead of canvas.

I can tell you from experience that black casual shoes are more of a chore to find than brown and the black leather sneaker like this fills that void. While I realize that this shoe wouldn't be a popular choice in a clothing forum such as this, but out in the world it is much more readily accepted.

My personal choice is the Adidas Stan Smith model in black. I wear them with blue and black jeans, and don't hesitate to put on a gray tweed jacket when wearing them.

FWIW, when I was in college I had a secret desire to be a college professor because of the somewhat loose, carefree manner in which so many of them dressed. It seemed so far removed from the stuffy world of business. Lots of tweed, corduroy, jeans, and khakis. I loved it. Granted it was the late 60's, early 70's. I think of Robert Redford in the movie _Three Days of the Condor,_ in which Redford wasn't a professor, but an academic type of another sort.

I have no idea what kind of shoes this 59 year old Fulbright Scholor is wearing; however, I can easily visualize a pair of black leather sneakers. That's what I would likely be wearing dressed in similar attire.










Maybe I should have followed up on my secret desire and become a college professor. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Bartolo

Trip English said:


> Yes. It is the jacket in question. I don't think it's a big idea and here in New England there isn't a stigma attached to threadbare clothes.


I don't think that any of us from Maine, New Hampshire, Vermont or Massachusetts consider Greenwich, CT, "New England"


----------



## mcarthur

^^
its never to late


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I hate those tacky black sneakers as much as the next guy, but I give a pass to old men and restaurant workers.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Back in the Heartland*

Nice weekend in NYC. My wife and I spent a leisurely Saturday window shopping and browsing the nicer retail establishments in midtown. Some nice merchandise in many. However, well constructed Made in the USA Trad apparel has become quite rare. Then again we all know that. We had a nice late lunch Saturday with a colleague from Columbia and his wife at a nifty place called Cafe Fiorello near Lincoln Center prior to changing and departing for the football game.

Yankee Stadium is a nice venue for baseball but a borrible one for tootball. The game's outcome was encouraging. I respect the Cadets of West Point and those of the other service academies for their service to our country and willingness to put themselves in Harm's Way for the benefit of us. We should let them and other members of the military know our appreciation whenever we can.

Old School Sunday Travel Attire -

White Chemise LaCoste - Made in FranceWhite B OCBD with maroon block monogram in center of breast pocket - Made in USA

White Gitman OCBD - Made in USA

White BB wool tennis sweater with maroon and navy trim - Made in England.

Navy and yellow surcingle belt - The Leatherman - Made in USA

Navy Blue BB Blazer (same as Friday's) - Made in USA

Bills M2 pleated khakis with 1.75" cuffs - no break Made in USA.

Burgundy with black piping Belgium shoes Made in Belgium

Paul Stuart red, green, grey and yellow argyle socks - only personal purchase on this trip - Made in Italy.

Game attire:

Essentially same as above with the replacement of a Paul Stuart yellow cashmere crewneck for the tennis sweater and Alden flexwelt bit loafers for the Belgiums. Battered and faded New ERA fitted wool baseball hat (similar to but previous to 5950) with school initials. Carried Barbour Border but wife wore it.


----------



## Bartolo

Cruiser said:


> I can tell you from experience that black casual shoes are more of a chore to find than brown and the black leather sneaker like this fills that void. While I realize that this shoe wouldn't be a popular choice in a clothing forum such as this, but out in the world it is much more readily accepted.
> 
> My personal choice is the Adidas Stan Smith model in black. I wear them with blue and black jeans, and don't hesitate to put on a gray tweed jacket when wearing them.


I submit that you haven't tried very hard if you can't find black, casual shoes that are more appropriate than "trainers" or "sneakers." Ecco, for example, sells a wide variety of rubber-soled, leather uppers, shoes that fit this bill. Eccos frequently are what I wear for business or persona travel when dress will be casual, I need to pack very lightly, and I plan to be walking a LOT. I've trudged miles and miles around New York, Paris and Londonin a variety of black and brown Eccos.

https://www.eccousa.com/shoes/mens/dress/62/product-list.aspx#f=1|0_2|0_3|2_p|1_d|false

IMHO these are far far more suitable than sneakers.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
+1 for Eccos. I have a brown pair that looks similar to Alden's AWW. I'm sure they are not anywhere near the construction quality of the Aldens...but they are wonderfully comfortable. For a presentable looking blucher with a rubber sole at less than $100 one would be hard pressed to do better.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Armani shirt
RLP tie
Tateossian cufflinks
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni balmorals
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mississippi Mud said:


> My male professors mainly wore some variation on this theme:
> 
> Why, I'll never know. I was never bold enough to ask.


They wear a whistle around their necks as well hoping to be mistaken for the highest paid man on campus, The Coach!!


----------



## Cardinals5

BB ocbd
BB lambswool tie
BB 3/2 3-patch sack blazer
Coach tan wool surcingle belt
Corbin "natural shoulder" mini-houndstooth trousers
Alden shell monks


----------



## AldenPyle

vwguy said:


> LE OCBD, sweater & khakis
> Bean thinsulate 3/2 sack
> Bass loafers
> 
> Brian


Museum quality photo!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanksgiving ensemble:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone tweed jacket
Brooks Brothers bengal-striped pinpoint button-down
Chipp turkeys with hatchets emblematic
Lands' End khakis (not shown)
Rugby argyles (ditto)
Allen Edmonds cap toe bluchers (ditto)

A bit nicer fold for the pocket square, eh, Rambler? But only a bit...


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Thanksgiving ensemble:
> 
> Chipp turkeys with hatchets emblematic


Great tie - would love to see a close up when you get a chance.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Great tie - would love to see a close up when you get a chance.


Well, this is a strange shot, thanks to the vicissitudes of my lousy computer camera. But I think you get the idea from it:


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## oldschoolprep

*Solo Polo Rig*

Although I have long admired the aesthetics of Polo's tailored clothing, I have never been a significant customer preferring instead the authentic Trad designs by J. Press. BB, Andover Shop and H.Freeman. Nevertheless, I have one Polo rig that fits the mood of the late autumn/early winter seasons. Spending a half and hour or so on Saturday morning loitering within the newly refurbished Rhinelander Mansions probably caused me to dust it off for today.

Polo Pinpoint OCBD - Made in USA - a gazzilion yeas old - fraying cuff

Polo Olive Gabardine Trousers bought new in 1993 - Made in England

Polo MTM Two Button Sportcoat - Green, Burgundy, Taupe, Orange and Brown Plaid - Bought new in 1993 Made in USA

Polo Paisley Necktie - Rust/Orange/Dark Green/Olive/Tan and Navy - Made in England - Harmonizes perfectly with shirt, sportcoat and trousers.

Polo 1.5 inch woven bridle leather belt with sterling silver buckle.

Polo burgundy calfskin tassel loafers - purchased six months or so after coat and trouser - only current pair of Polo dress shoes. Made in USA by Rancourt I believe.

Dark brown Polo trilby hat- Made in England - Dank stormy day in A2.

Battered Barbour Border to ward off the elements - Made in England.

Garish Haas-Jordan Maize and Blue Giant Golf Umbrlella - Made in Toledo, Ohio USA before enactment of the PNTR with China bill. - Great umbrella that wrecks the classically Trad nature of this ensemble but keeps me dry!


----------



## CMDC

Harris 3/2 tweed Harvard Coop jacket
JAB blue unistripe ocbd
LE foulard tie
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Patrick06790 said:


>


Always a smart looking rig from you, Patrick. Even (maybe especially) in high-water sleeves.


----------



## hockeyinsider

https://img227.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Zegna shirt
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Kiton loafers
Guerlain Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## joe98

Patrick06790 said:


> QUOTE
> 
> Great look could have easily come from one of the American TRAD men photos in the other thread


----------



## Patrick06790

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Always a smart looking rig from you, Patrick. Even (maybe especially) in high-water sleeves.


Yeah, the sleeves on this jacket are a little short, but I've never bothered to do anything about it. I have lots of jackets; I can afford this indulgence.


----------



## hookem12387

hockeyinsider said:


> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I've been trying to chase down a reasonable blue liddesdale on ebay for ages now. Looks great!


----------



## mcarthur

gentlemen,
nice looking attire
keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

Patrick06790 said:


>


Great look outfit overall Patrick. I really think the uni-stripe ocbd sets it off. BB?


----------



## hockeyinsider

hookem12387 said:


> I've been trying to chase down a reasonable blue liddesdale on ebay for ages now. Looks great!


I bought this for $20 from J.C. Penney last year. It's from the American Living brand. Unfortunately, it's black and a size too big, but for $20 I'm not complaining. I missed out on the blue coat by a day.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wow, that looks great, not even considering the price.

Do they have the same coat this year?


----------



## hookem12387

hockeyinsider said:


> I bought this for $20 from J.C. Penney last year. It's from the American Living brand. Unfortunately, it's black and a size too big, but for $20 I'm not complaining. I missed out on the blue coat by a day.


O wow, totally tricked me. I wonder if its back this year


----------



## hockeyinsider

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Wow, that looks great, not even considering the price.
> 
> Do they have the same coat this year?


No, American Living has been downgraded. It's junk now.


----------



## Patrick06790

Saltydog said:


> Great look outfit overall Patrick. I really think the uni-stripe ocbd sets it off. BB?


Yes indeedy.


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


>


very sharp.


----------



## Cardinals5

hookem12387 said:


> O wow, totally tricked me. I wonder if its back this year





hockeyinsider said:


> No, American Living has been downgraded. It's junk now.


There are several brand new ones and a few others currently available on eBay for $50 or less shipped.


----------



## hockeyinsider

Cardinals5 said:


> There are several brand new ones and a few others currently available on eBay for $50 or less shipped.


$24.99:


----------



## Patrick06790

Deploying the tweeds I forgot about.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

Did you double up on the sole of those loafers??


----------



## Patrick06790

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^
> 
> Did you double up on the sole of those loafers??


No, those are USA Weejuns, not sure of vintage.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks!!! Are these jackets blue or black? Hard to tell


Cardinals5 said:


> There are several brand new ones and a few others currently available on eBay for $50 or less shipped.


----------



## Cowtown

Patrick06790 said:


> Deploying the tweeds I forgot about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a beautiful tweed.


----------



## Wisco

Finally my long month of traveling is over. It sure feels like winter here in Wisconsin, so back to normal life and normal comfortable dress










Bathroom shot

J.Press OCBD
J.Press silk knit tie
BB gray/blue underplaid jacket
Howard Yount wool pocket square
Wife's big old hairbrush










Detail










Gray American Living worsted wool trousers
Black Hanover Shoe Co cordovan Gun Boats
Targyles


----------



## Saltydog

Patrick06790 said:


> Deploying the tweeds I forgot about.


Sorry Patrick...but as usual I'm dying to know. LE pinpoint? What are the khakis? Socks? I believe you said the shoes are Made in USA Weejuns--sure can tell the difference. As always, you are very well turned out.


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Finally my long month of traveling is over. It sure feels like winter here in Wisconsin, so back to normal life and normal comfortable dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bathroom shot
> 
> J.Press OCBD
> J.Press silk knit tie
> BB gray/blue underplaid jacket
> Howard Yount wool pocket square
> Wife's big old hairbrush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray American Living worsted wool trousers
> Black Hanover Shoe Co cordovan Gun Boats
> Targyles


That jacket it absolutely outstanding. I love a great looking Glen Plaid/POW and that one is really stunning. I don't remember if I've seen you in a J Press ocbd before...but I probably just missed it. How does it compare to BB, Gitman, Mercer, LE in your opinion?


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> That jacket it absolutely outstanding. I love a great looking Glen Plaid/POW and that one is really stunning. I don't remember if I've seen you in a J Press ocbd before...but I probably just missed it. How does it compare to BB, Gitman, Mercer, LE in your opinion?


Thanks Salty! I too love this jacket, a eBay find for $45, as it's a BB camel hair jacket with a Glen Plaid pattern. Soft and warm for 25F this morning in Wisconsin.

I have dress OCBD from modern day BB, Mercer and now J.Press... just picked it up during their current sale for about $60 with the coupon code. I would say that the J.Press cloth is a wee-bit lighter weight than the modern "have to iron cotton" BB and a lot lighter weight than the Mercer OCBD. It's not much of a difference and certainly all 3 are heavier weight than more casual OCBD I own such as BB 346, Lands End standard shirts or RL.

The collar is where they differ the most. The Mercer is of course the "Cadillac" roll, almost to the point of caricature. The modern BB is ok, but the collar is just a bit short to give a nice roll on my neck. The J.Press is to me "just right" having a nice roll, but without the roll the centerpiece of your outfit.

To each his own.


----------



## Patrick06790

Saltydog said:


> Sorry Patrick...but as usual I'm dying to know. LE pinpoint? What are the khakis? Socks? I believe you said the shoes are Made in USA Weejuns--sure can tell the difference. As always, you are very well turned out.


Press shirt, JAB non-iron "tailored fit" chinos they were damn near giving away so I tried a couple pairs as an experiment. SmartWool socks as a concession to the calendar, though not the actual weather. Jacket's an old Richman Bros.


----------



## The Rambler

unusual Irish shaggy
Town View mocs


----------



## Trip English

A word of caution on those American Living quilted jackets. I bought the blue one and the snap ripped off the nylon when I unsnapped it (2nd or 3rd wearing). Had it fixed figuring I must have jerked it open or something. 2 or 3 wears later another ripped off ripping too much of the nylon to repair. I'd say they don't need any downgrading to achieve junk status.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Kiton shirt
comfort cords
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hockeyinsider

Trip English said:


> A word of caution on those American Living quilted jackets. I bought the blue one and the snap ripped off the nylon when I unsnapped it (2nd or 3rd wearing). Had it fixed figuring I must have jerked it open or something. 2 or 3 wears later another ripped off ripping too much of the nylon to repair. I'd say they don't need any downgrading to achieve junk status.


I've had mine for a year and no problems.


----------



## hookem12387

hockeyinsider said:


> $24.99:


Thanks. It looks like I'm picking up that navy one. Perfect!

Hrm, any word for a 3rd source to break the tie? I've been after a liddesdale and don't mind continuing to wait, though the American Living sizing fits me better from the measurements I've seen (darn long arms need a L in barbour, that may be big elsewhere)


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rolling Casual Old School Style*

Yesterday felt like April in A2! Periods of torrential rain interspersed with sunshine and a high of 64F. Today we regress into frigidity - overcast and downright cold through shortly afternoon. Sun shining brightly as treks west.

No student facing nor faculty conclaves = Casual Old School - one of the two or three times a year I do so. Rig does not depart too far from the norm. For me casual means standard rig less necktie

Mercer Blue OCBD - Made in USA

Tan Irish cableknit sweater - a standard hefty cableknit - not an Aryan Fisherman's model - Made in Ireland

Wide wale brown corduroys from the late Woodhouse Lynch of Columbus, Ohio in early 1990's - Made in USA.

Beige Herringbone 3B Sack MTM Sportcoat by H. Freeman. Patch breast pocket and patch flapped side pockets. 1998 or 1999 - Made in USA

Black Polo Pocket Square with in a leopard motif - Made in England. Christmas gift from someone some years ago.

Ancient - 1978 - Vibram soled Tassel Cole Haan Moccasins from O'Connells. Made in USA. I am amazed how durable these mocs are. Superior in quality and durability to today's CH stuff.

Burgundy harness leather belt with brass buckle and brass O ring doo-hickey as a keeper with engraved nameplate from Dennis Knight, a William and Mary educated and Williamsburg trained leather goods maker formerly of The Ohio Village in Col. O. Proudly hand made in the USA by Dennis - early to mid 1990s.

Can't wait to see The King's Speech starring Colin Firth on Friday. Did my senior thesis on the abdication of his dissolute brother. Have long been convinced Bertie was the better man.


----------



## MrZipper

Wisco said:


>


I just picked up this exact same jacket (blue windowpane and everything). Thanks for the great inspiration on how to wear it!


----------



## Wisco

MrZipper said:


> I just picked up this exact same jacket (blue windowpane and everything). Thanks for the great inspiration on how to wear it!


Gray jackets are quite under-appreciated. I wear this one and others with blue, tan, charcoal and black trousers and with with blue or white shirts. Lots of options for such a simple piece.


----------



## The Rambler

Splendid, Mac
Snappy tweed, Patrick, plus it illustrates the high quality that could be found at what was a pretty much modest, middle of the road chain clothier back in Richman Bros time.


----------



## The Rambler

nice shine on those Hanovers, Wisco - somebody really leaned into 'em.


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> very sharp.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Splendid, Mac
> Snappy tweed, Patrick, plus it illustrates the high quality that could be found at what was a pretty much modest, middle of the road chain clothier back in Richman Bros time.


thank you


----------



## Beefeater

Patrick06790 said:


>


As a cradle Episcopalian, I am now on a mission to find this tie. Nice rig.


----------



## Beefeater

Found it, though for likely more than Patrick paid!

https://churchties.com/


----------



## oldschoolprep

Very nice classic autumn apparel, Wisco.

Old School



MrZipper said:


> I just picked up this exact same jacket (blue windowpane and everything). Thanks for the great inspiration on how to wear it!


----------



## oldschoolprep

BB Lambswool 3b sack sportcoat - green, light blue beige and wheat houndstooth from early 1990s - Made in USA

BB White OCBD - Made in USA

Navy Robert Talbott Wool Challis Necktie with Pheasant Cock motif - Made in USA

BB Tan Cavalry Twill Trousers - the heavy duty Iron Pants model purchased with subject sportcoat - Made in USA

Light Bluse BB V-neck Cashmere Sweater - my only one - Made in Italy

BB Dark Alligator Strap with Gold Monogrammed Engine Turned Buckle - Made in USA

Alden Burgundy Calfskin Tassel Loafers - Made in USA.

Ancient BB Camelhair DB Polo Coat in case we trek off to Red Hawk for lunch today. A balmy 19F in A2 requires some hefty cover. - Made in USA - Bought at Boston store in mid-1980s.

Battered and Faded Navy New Era Fitted Wool Baseball Cap with Maize M - a pre-5950 model from my MBA days in late 1970s. Made in USA. After all its cold and the Wolverines travel down to Columbus (Buckeye speak for "Appalachia") for a football game on Saturday! 

Have a nice Thanksgiving. We have much for which to be thankful. Please remember our troops, especially those abroad, at least once this long weekend. I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## mcarthur

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Patrick06790

Beefeater said:


> Found it, though for likely more than Patrick paid!
> 
> https://churchties.com/


I would have given you mine, on account of my being so freaking saintly.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Alynn Turkey Tie
LE Orange Gingam


----------



## Joe Beamish

Avuncular fellow, I like the sweater under blazer -- excellent! 

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> nice shine on those Hanovers, Wisco - somebody really leaned into 'em.


I am a "Mac Man" when it comes to shell care, and proof that his method works!


----------



## AlanC

Beefeater said:


> Found it, though for likely more than Patrick paid!
> 
> https://churchties.com/


Thanks for the link!


----------



## The Rambler

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Avuncular fellow, I like the sweater under blazer -- excellent!
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving


thank you
happy Thanksgiving
do not go turkey hunting in Prospect Park


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Happy Thanksgiving!


we would like a full view of your nice looking attire


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> we would like a full view of your nice looking attire


same outfit, different day :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks. It looks like I'm picking up that navy one. Perfect!
> 
> Hrm, any word for a 3rd source to break the tie? I've been after a liddesdale and don't mind continuing to wait, though the American Living sizing fits me better from the measurements I've seen (darn long arms need a L in barbour, that may be big elsewhere)


Worth considering is the John Partridge quilted coat (but use Andy's sponsored link if you buy it). I've had one of these for a few years (recent WAYW pic of me wearing it last Thursday, I think), and love it. Caveat emptor, I see the current version is made in China. Mine is made in England, but the Partridge Chinese version likely still is superior to the American Living. The Barbour version is made in Eastern Europe last I knew (not England).

Keep your eye open for coupons/markdowns at STP to beat that price.


----------



## Andy Roo

Harris Tweed from exchange
LE Hyde Park OCBD
LE black silk knit
Amish belt
Barbour watch on Press band
Dickies 874
Wigwam 625
Alden 990


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


> Worth considering is the John Partridge quilted coat (but use Andy's sponsored link if you buy it). I've had one of these for a few years (recent WAYW pic of me wearing it last Thursday, I think), and love it. Caveat emptor, I see the current version is made in China. Mine is made in England, but the Partridge Chinese version likely still is superior to the American Living. The Barbour version is made in Eastern Europe last I knew (not England).
> 
> Keep your eye open for coupons/markdowns at STP to beat that price.


 I saw, and liked, the STP one today, but I'd really like Navy. I'm out on the American Living one, as well. It's just too big in the chest


----------



## Ron_A

AlanC said:


> Worth considering is the John Partridge quilted coat (but use Andy's sponsored link if you buy it). I've had one of these for a few years (recent WAYW pic of me wearing it last Thursday, I think), and love it. Caveat emptor, I see the current version is made in China. Mine is made in England, but the Partridge Chinese version likely still is superior to the American Living. The Barbour version is made in Eastern Europe last I knew (not England).
> 
> Keep your eye open for coupons/markdowns at STP to beat that price.


FYI, I have the Chinese version of the Partridge coat (purchased from STP at a steep discount), and like it a lot. In fact, I actually wear it more than my moleskin Barbour Liddesdale coat. These coats are very durable.


----------



## Saltydog

Andy Roo said:


> Harris Tweed from exchange
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> LE black silk knit
> Amish belt
> Barbour watch on Press band
> Dickies 874
> Wigwam 625
> Alden 990


Good looking outfit Roo! I like the roll on the Hyde Park!


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> same outfit, different day :icon_smile_wink:


Good outfit from head to toe Rambler! If those are Wigwams...I've got to try a pair. I love off-white socks with Khakis and loafers! Are the Wigwams thick or thin?


----------



## kitonbrioni

MK vest
Kiton shirt
CK cords
BJ belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> same outfit, different day :icon_smile_wink:


thank you


----------



## AlanC

Corneliani
Venanzi
Ben Silver
Brooks Bros. bow
Martin Dingman (unseen)
Polo RL
Alden


----------



## The Rambler

excellent tie, Alan. Salty, those are regular tan cotton/whatever Gold Toes. Wigwam 625s are fairly thick when new, and a creamier color.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Thanks Rambler. Gold Toes are plentiful around here and most of my shoes fit best with thinner socks. Don't see too many Wigwams in the deep South anyway. Most days would probably be a bit warm. Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Trad Thanksgiving Rig*

Cold Overcast Midwestern Day. Read NYT C to C at 5:45 am. Then lenghty Dog Walk. Platform Tennis Match at 11:30, a few errands and then Thansgiving Dinner with Wife. Hope plow through a 100-150 pages of Edmund Morris's new Colonel Roosevelt this evening, the third and final work in his TR Trilogy.

Today's Rig and Special Use Options:

Mercer OCBD - Made in USA

BB Yellow Cableknit Crewneck Sweater bought at 346 Madison Store eons ago - Made in England

BB Ancient Royal Stewart Trousers same vintage as above - Made in USA

Navy J. Press surcingle belt - Made in USA

BB 3B Sack Navy Flannel Blazer with Ben Silver Uof M gold filled buttons - Blazer Made in USA - Buttons in England - (Worn During Thanksgiving Dinner)

Alden Burgundy Calfskin Full Strap Loafers - Made in USA

Limmer Hiking Shoes for Bo Walking in Arboretum - Made in Germany

Paul Stuart Navy Cable Knit Boot Socks with Yellow Toes and Heels - Made in Italy

Stafford's Taupe Felt Field Hat with Blaze Orange Safety Band - Hat Made in England - Band Made in USA

Battered Barbour Border - Made in USA

Navy Cashmere Scarf with Maize Fringe - Made in USA by The Andover Shop - 50th Birthday gift from Mother.


----------



## sporto55

where is the best place to get info to tie a tie properly?


----------



## sporto55

You never know why they are wearing them. They may have a foot problem. I'm sure the cushion they provide could help a sore foot. Just a thought.


----------



## sporto55

What is the best material for a crew neck sweater? Wool or Cotton. Durability?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
MD belt
pp socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## rgrossicone

Forgive the X-post, but this is the one holiday I LOVE to Trad myself up for...just down-right as American as you can get, but alas, fate had different plans, so here's my story:

One of the roughest weeks in a while...out of work all week with influenza-a confirmed by my doctor yesterday after a day long trek to Sloan Kettering Tuesday while feeling just aweful! Yesterday I also said goodbye to two of my closest friends, Reilly and Lulu, as my little guy is allergic to the beagle and we didn't want to split them up.
















Very thankful they are going to a loving woman and a loving home!
So, the Mrs and kids are with my folks for the day and will be back later, but after visiting Sloan Kettering, I'm very thankful the flu and a heavy heart is the most I have to worry about. But I'm especially thankful for these:
















And of course in the spirit of the thread:


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP shearling bomber
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Armani socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

sporto55 said:


> where is the best place to get info to tie a tie properly?


tie a tie net


----------



## sporto55

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> tie a tie net


Thank youy very much. Very informstive site.


----------



## sporto55

Sir Cingle said:


> This is absolutely fantastic, DS. The tweed sack is just great. Do you have any idea who made it?


amazing the things our dad wore when we were young are now something to have. The sentimental value is a bonus.


----------



## sporto55

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I hate those tacky black sneakers as much as the next guy, but I give a pass to old men and restaurant workers.


You never know they may be wearing them for the orthotic advantage...who knows?


----------



## sporto55

vwguy said:


> LE OCBD, sweater & khakis
> Bean thinsulate 3/2 sack
> Bass loafers
> 
> Brian


Is there still a Land's End outlet in Oshkosh? i lived there over 15 years ago as an Air Force recruiter. i got a lot of deals, some of which I am still wearing. Their OCBDs and Shetlands were really nice.


----------



## sporto55

YoungClayB said:


> Getting ready to take my son to his 8 week checkup. Not looking forward to the shots.
> 
> At the doctors office after a short walk in the rain. Chromexcel doin' it's thang!!!!


Who makes the sweater?


----------



## sporto55

Bermuda said:


> it just goes to show that dressing well does not cost much at all....alot of people just choose to look dirty or buy items like Tasmanian Devil t shirts instead
> thanks for the comments I haven't received any in a while


You are so correct. Dressing righ is a mind set. Sometimes I have to remember it is not always how I feel. I need to do it anyway. It takes effort.


----------



## mcarthur

rgrossicone said:


> Forgive the X-post, but this is the one holiday I LOVE to Trad myself up for...just down-right as American as you can get, but alas, fate had different plans, so here's my story:
> 
> One of the roughest weeks in a while...out of work all week with influenza-a confirmed by my doctor yesterday after a day long trek to Sloan Kettering Tuesday while feeling just aweful! Yesterday I also said goodbye to two of my closest friends, Reilly and Lulu, as my little guy is allergic to the beagle and we didn't want to split them up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very thankful they are going to a loving woman and a loving home!
> So, the Mrs and kids are with my folks for the day and will be back later, but after visiting Sloan Kettering, I'm very thankful the flu and a heavy heart is the most I have to worry about. But I'm especially thankful for these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And of course in the spirit of the thread:


nephew,
i hope you get better. take care of yourself


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## oldschoolprep

*Trekking Warm*

Overcast Winter day in A2. Early AM (4:45 am) Bo walk, 200 pages of Colonel Roosevelt and polished four pairs of shoes by 11: 30 am. Finished with 5 mile long walk with Bo.

White Chemise Lacoste - Made in France

Kenneth Gordon White OCBD - Made in USA

Irish Fisherman's Knit Sweater - Made in Eire

Filson Heavy Duty Grey Wool Field Pants "Iron Pants" - 2:cuffs - no break - Made in USA.

Navy Barbour Bedale - Made in England

Navy Wigens Gore Tex Baseball Hat with Maize M - Van Boven A2- Very Cold Day Used Flaps - Made in Estonia

Scarpa Edwardo Moutain Boots - Made in Italy

Silk Lines with O'Connell's Navy and Yellow Boot Socks.

B&L Wafarers with prescription lenses - Made in Italy/USA

Den Silver Yellow knit scarf - Made in Italy


----------



## MikeDT

hockeyinsider said:


> No, American Living has been downgraded. It's junk now.


Maybe they should call it 'Chinese Living' instead? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Slouching to the Lowest Common Denominator*

Other than reading, Lab walking (or more appropriately - Lab walking me and swatting the platform tennis ball, its be a relaxing and rather plebian weekend.
A few errands this morning that include purchasing my wife a next Belted Cow belt courtesy of the AMEX Small Business Saturday deal. Then off to a game watch in which I disappointingly saw my graduate school alma mater #1 get shellaced 37-7 by graduate school alma mater #2. Late game pits my undergraduate school against Pure Evil. Good news is I don't have to change my attire with exception of my belt.

White Ferrell Reed OCBD - my one and only - Made in USA

BB Navy Blue Cableknit Shetland Crewneck circa 1988-9 - Made in England

Yellow Ben Silver Corduroys - 1.75" cuffs and no break - Made in USA

Vineyard Vines belts for collegiate alma mater and GS alma mater 1 - Made in USA

BB burgundy cordovan full strap loafers - freshly polished last evening - Made in USA

Navy BB Duffle Coat made by Gloverall - Mid to late 1980s - Made in England

Navy and yellow hounstooth chenille scarf - the seven foot model - from Van Boven - early in 1990s - Made in New York City per label


----------



## vwguy

sporto55 said:


> Is there still a Land's End outlet in Oshkosh? i lived there over 15 years ago as an Air Force recruiter. i got a lot of deals, some of which I am still wearing. Their OCBDs and Shetlands were really nice.


Oh yeah, as you can tell, I get a lot of clothes from them ;-)

Brian


----------



## vwguy

hockeyinsider said:


> https://img227.imageshack.us/i/whatimwearing.jpg/
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I've been looking for an inexpensive quilted coat for awhile and based on this pic, I got one off ebay. The snaps were a little troublesome, but I took a pliers & pressed them all back in to place which seems to have helped. I got XL which is my normal size, but this thing is pretty "generous", not a big deal though.

Brian


----------



## hockeyinsider

vwguy said:


> I've been looking for an inexpensive quilted coat for awhile and based on this pic, I got one off ebay. The snaps were a little troublesome, but I took a pliers & pressed them all back in to place which seems to have helped. I got XL which is my normal size, but this thing is pretty "generous", not a big deal though.
> 
> Brian


It sounds as if my photo inspired a couple of folks to buy the jacket off eBay. I never even considered searching on eBay and I found another one as well in the size and color that I wanted last year when I settled for black in a size large verses navy or green in a size medium. So if anyone is interested, I have the black size large coat seen in the photo for sale for $30 or best offer plus $7 for shipping. It's in excellent condition. Please send me a private message if interested.


----------



## sporto55

hockeyinsider said:


> It sounds as if my photo inspired a couple of folks to buy the jacket off eBay. I never even considered searching on eBay and I found another one as well in the size and color that I wanted last year when I settled for black in a size large verses navy or green in a size medium. So if anyone is interested, I have the black size large coat seen in the photo for sale for $30 or best offer plus $7 for shipping. It's in excellent condition. Please send me a private message if interested.


The weather just got cold here in Texas. I may even looking for a jacket like that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
NM gloves
NM scarf
LP polo
BC pant
BJ belt
PS socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Other than reading, Lab walking (or more appropriately - Lab walking me and swatting the platform tennis ball, its be a relaxing and rather plebian weekend.
> A few errands this morning that include purchasing my wife a next Belted Cow belt courtesy of the AMEX Small Business Saturday deal. Then off to a game watch in which I disappointingly saw my graduate school alma mater #1 get shellaced 37-7 by graduate school alma mater #2. Late game pits my undergraduate school against Pure Evil. Good news is I don't have to change my attire with exception of my belt.
> 
> White Ferrell Reed OCBD - my one and only - Made in USA
> 
> BB Navy Blue Cableknit Shetland Crewneck circa 1988-9 - Made in England
> 
> Yellow Ben Silver Corduroys - 1.75" cuffs and no break - Made in USA
> 
> Vineyard Vines belts for collegiate alma mater and GS alma mater 1 - Made in USA
> 
> BB burgundy cordovan full strap loafers - freshly polished last evening - Made in USA
> 
> Navy BB Duffle Coat made by Gloverall - Mid to late 1980s - Made in England
> 
> Navy and yellow hounstooth chenille scarf - the seven foot model - from Van Boven - early in 1990s - Made in New York City per label


my children live in morgantown in the same development that rick rodriquez live in before he departed to mi. the shellacing of mi by ohio st was very good news in wv


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## YoungClayB

Currently driving back to Charlotte from our Thanksgiving in Panama City, FL. Took this picture at a random Dale Earnhardt memorial inside of a McDonalds of all places.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^^^^
*Uncle*--Beautiful sweater! ( thought for a second the polo insignia was on the wrong side until I realized it was a mirror image)

*YCB--*Are those your custom Leeds? Great looking. Great looking hats (both of you). Question for both...what make are your khakis?


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> *YCB--*Are those your custom Leeds? Great looking. Great looking hats (both of you). Question for both...what make are your khakis?


Thanks SD. Yep, those are the custom Leeds. I've worn them every single day since I've received them and I absolutely LOVE the chromexcel leather
And the way it is breaking in. I'll be sending these back to AE on Monday though due to the arch stitching issue on the lining of the right shoe. I cannot wait to get the replacements in...it has been a lot of fun though driving this pair like a rental car.

The pants are Polo Preston pants. The shirt is also Polo - got it at Goodwill on Friday for $2.24. Score!


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^^^^
> *Uncle*--Beautiful sweater! ( thought for a second the polo insignia was on the wrong side until I realized it was a mirror image)
> 
> *YCB--*Are those your custom Leeds? Great looking. Great looking hats (both of you). Question for both...what make are your khakis?


thank you
bills m2


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

I've been pretty lazy with taking pics, but this is the tradliest I've dressed in a while.



















Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: BB OCBD Slim Fit
Bow Tie: BB
Pants: Bill's M2
Socks: J.Crew Argyle
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## rgrossicone

Feeling better and with tradition after a wicked illness, a shave and haircut were in order:
Before (yesterday):








After (today, after a nice 6.5 mile run to sweat out the rest of the H1N1):








A little Brooklyn Trad (streetwear and Tradwear mix)


----------



## Per

2/3 sack in Harris tweed from BB
Ecru shirt from BB
Repp tie from BB (vintage)


----------



## Trip English

*rgrossicone*: Glad you're feeling better! Great duffel coat. Details?

*Per*: Great pic. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## YoungClayB

Per, that is seriously one great picture. You look like a movie star!


----------



## rgrossicone

Trip English said:


> *rgrossicone*: Glad you're feeling better! Great duffel coat. Details?
> .


Thanks Trip. Its a Corduroy Gloverall...real nice and warm...a little roomy in the waist for my taste (just a pinch really) and I'm not sure if I want to throw that money into it. My wife LOVES it though, so I may have to!


----------



## Danny

Trip English said:


> *rgrossicone*: Glad you're feeling better! Great duffel coat. Details?
> 
> *Per*: Great pic. Don't be a stranger.


PLUS...the guy lives in Sweden for Pete's sake!! Can you imagine how much harder it is to get all this stuff over there? We have it easy. Maybe Per should be automatically promoted to Super Member.


----------



## YoungClayB

Danny said:


> PLUS...the guy lives in Sweden for Pete's sake!! Can you imagine how much harder it is to get all this stuff over there? We have it easy. Maybe Per should be automatically promoted to Super Member.


Didn't you hear!? Ikea now sales Brooks Bros...but you have to sew the pieces together when you get home.


----------



## The Rambler

Per said:


> 2/3 sack in Harris tweed from BB
> Ecru shirt from BB
> Repp tie from BB (vintage)


That's 3/2, lad. Great look, great looking soup!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
LP scarf
NM gloves
Oxxford suit
NM tie
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
BB balmorals
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## P Hudson

Great pic. What's in the bowl?


----------



## Per

P Hudson said:


> Great pic. What's in the bowl?


Goulash soup. It was really good!

Danny, the closest BB store is in London I think. But I have registered a mailbox in the US just to be able to buy stuff from O'connells, J Press, Alden etc. 

-----------------
Check out my blog


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Per said:


> Goulash soup. It was really good!
> 
> -----------------
> Check out my blog


Is that Rye bread with it as well?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Per

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Is that Rye bread with it as well?


Yes!

Here is the menu


----------



## Wisco

A cold and seasonal morning here in Wisconsin. Around freezing so not sure if this afternoon's precipitation will be rain or snow; Perfect for Tweed!:icon_smile:

Bathroom mirror shot











 The English Shop, Princeton sack Harris Tweed jacket; 3/2 roll and single J-Vent in the back; tan with dark brown and light blue fleck tweed. Nice eBay pick up
 Blue MyTailor.com poplin shirt, hidden buttons under collar, will button when I get to the office
 O'Connell's paisley tie, dark orange ground with blue, light orange and green paisleys
 Silk PS; light tan with red, orange and dark blue foulard design
 Close up










Not shown:


 Tan LE Dress Twills
 Alden PTB, medium-brown
 Tan socks


----------



## The Rambler

Nice fit on that nice jacket. Do you like the hidden collar buttons?


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Nice fit on that nice jacket. Do you like the hidden collar buttons?


Thanks for the kind words Rambler.

I like the hidden button collar as a slightly cleaner look than an OCBD. To me it's a nice change of pace occupying the space between an OCBD (casual or blazer) and a straight/spread collar (suits and boots).


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great looks, all. Wisco: I really like that jacket. Fantastic.

Here's my entry:



Andover Shop 2-button sack
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
J. Press airplane emblematic
Cheap Perry Ellis watch on grosgrain strap
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End stone khakis (ditto)
No-name argyles (ditto)
Bass Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

BB 2B jacket
BB blue ocbd
Latt's Country Squire (?) foulard tie
LLBean double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## The Rambler

Old JCrew made in Canada emblematic; the usual stuff.


----------



## Saltydog

Per said:


> Goulash soup. It was really good!
> 
> Danny, the closest BB store is in London I think. But I have registered a mailbox in the US just to be able to buy stuff from O'connells, J Press, Alden etc.
> 
> -----------------
> Check out my blog


Tried checking out your blog. Nice pictures, but someone jumbled the letters all up. Looks like some kind of "code".


----------



## Per

Saltydog said:


> Tried checking out your blog. Nice pictures, but someone jumbled the letters all up. Looks like some kind of "code".


Yeah, it's a secret code just for us Scandinavians  It gets even worse at the YouTube-channel, weird nosies and barbaric grunting. 

In all sincerity there is a Enligsh version through Google Translate:


----------



## Charles Saturn

Per said:


> Danny, the closest BB store is in London I think. But I have registered a mailbox in the US just to be able to buy stuff from O'connells, J Press, Alden etc.
> -----------------
> Check out my blog


Per that is so cool. Did you find out about O'Connell's and J.Press from AAAC or on your own. How does the US mailbox work, is it like a forwarding service? What do your contemporaries think of your style of dress? Do many recognize it as being TRAD, or American? Or do they scratch their heads. I must say, you are one cool dude. Love the style.


----------



## Cavebear58

YoungClayB said:


> Per, that is seriously one great picture...


Second that. I always find taking self-portraits a frightful experience. You've really got it cracked. Well done.

Graham.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thrifted this sweater because of its relatively deep v, which is good with ties. But it's too short, and makes me look like I have a big gut. So I think it's going to go.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gallotti overcoat
NM scarf
Portolano gloves
Banford polo
RR jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## preppypauper

*WAYWT*








Lands End Navy Blazer
Polo pinpoint oxford buttondown
BB Bow tie
Stache (for Movember, gone in 2 days)
Lands End grey flat front, cuffed flannels (not shown)


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Plain and Simple Well Intended Rant!*

Nice sunny day in A2 today. Appropriate palliative to yesterday's roiling experience of trying to purchase a Made in USA University of Michigan "M" New Era 5950 as a Christmas present for my favorite uncle, Michigan Law - Class of 1941 - who also served with distinction in the Big One as a Lt. Cmdr. in the regular Navy. No Asian made stuff for this gentleman. To my chagrin I was amazed to discover that all the New Era dealers in the Arbor are selling Fabrique in Chine 5950 chappeau instead of the Made in Upstate NY variety. None Dare Call It Treason. But I do!

Easily rectified by locating a Made in USA unit on the New Era website. Evidently the local rag mongers have been enticed by the allure of the China Price. List price of the USA piece was a dollar less than the local inventory. I gladly incurred Coase's higher transaction costs to get the real thing for my uncle and family hero. Should be here EOW.

As an act of contrition for yesterday's rage and the embarassing tokus whooping the Wolverines suffered at the Hands of the Scarlet Scourge on Saturday, I am rolling with a very simple rig:

White BB OCBD - Made in USA

BB Yellow and Navy Pencil Stripe Necktie - Made in USA

Leatherman Maize and Blue Surcingle Belt - exact match with necktie - Made in USA

Battered Timex Watch with yellow and blue ribbon band - both Made in USA.

J. Press Navy 3B Sack Blazer with Patch Breast Pocket and Flapped Patch Pockets - Victim of Too Many late 1970s and early 1980s Rugby Parties in Which I Was Song Master for "Lady of the Manor". Blazer Made in USA. Lyrics - Anonymous.

Alden Burgundy Full Strap Tassel Loafers - Provenance a Parisian store someplace in Ohio in late 1980s. Made in USA.

Yellow Deerskin Gloves from Delemere and Hopkins of Cinncinati - Made in USA

Cover - a USA Made Khaki Fitted Polo Sportsman Baseball Hat with Flying Duck Logo - Looks Like It Should Have Been a Premium for Buying 10 Tins of Copenhagen or Skoal Bandits Back in Late 80s/Early 90s.

Van Boven Yellow and Blue Chenille Houndstooth Scarf - Made in NYC, USA.


----------



## AlanC

Per said:


> Check out my blog


I love the picture of the fellow in the gray slipover (sweater vest). :icon_smile_wink:

Welcome Per. You've posted a lot of fantastic ensembles. I think everyone would love to hear about the development of your interest in American Tradwear.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Wisco, that jacket is sumptuous (although I think it wants a plain white pocket square in this case -- but that's just me)


----------



## sporto55

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted this sweater because of its relatively deep v, which is good with ties. But it's too short, and makes me look like I have a big gut. So I think it's going to go.


What size is it, who is it made by, how much?


----------



## sporto55

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Is that Rye bread with it as well?


Do you have to pay a lot of taxes buing stuff from the US?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## EastVillageTrad

In honor of Saint Andrew's Day.

I am wearing my Saint Andrew's Society of New York tie. The society tie for which you MUST be a MEMBER to wear the tie. Imagine that...

Otherwise, standard stuff.

Press Blue Flap OCBD
BB Brown Whipcords
Bostonian Crown Windsor Penny Loafers
Barbour Beaufort & Cap
AA 406 Amber


----------



## andcounting

Orgetorix said:


> Thrifted this sweater because of its relatively deep v, which is good with ties. But it's too short, and makes me look like I have a big gut. So I think it's going to go.


My gut makes my sweaters look big.


----------



## Wisco

Joe Beamish said:


> Wisco, that jacket is sumptuous (although I think it wants a plain white pocket square in this case -- but that's just me)


Thanks for the note Joe. I considered a plain white pocket square, but didn't like it with the shirt and tie combination which did not contain a white pattern. Will continue to experiment as I reduce the clutter in my wardrobe and stick to versatile things that fit well. I've finally realized that quality is truly the goal, not quantity.


----------



## The Rambler

preppypauper said:


> Welcome, pp! That's a very appealing, jaunty look.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

EastVillageTrad said:


> I am wearing my Saint Andrew's Society of New York tie. The society tie for which you MUST be a MEMBER to wear the tie. Imagine that...


Ha!!

Don't you mean "should be??"


----------



## MrZipper

Sir Cingle, the Andover shetland looks fantastic on you. I'm so glad it found a good home!



Wisco said:


>


Wisco, that jacket is simply beautiful. And one heck of an eBay find as well! Almost all of the Harris Tweeds that I come across are 2-button, darted, and non-branded.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, Mr. Zipper! It's a great jacket.


----------



## WindsorNot

It's too cold in Texas these days...


----------



## hookem12387

^It's 60 in Austin. I'd like it to get a bit colder, actually. Or at least stay here and stop warming up.


----------



## The Rambler

Expecting a quiet day at the office:
Alan Paine camelhair sweater
Irish topcoat
Press shirt
Wigwams and pennies


----------



## Wisco

Thanks Mr. Zipper. This jacket is one of my best eBay pick ups of the year. 

I purchased a few other Harris Tweeds this year and they are as you described. I may put them on the Exchange or Sales forum as I pare down the closet to things I really like wearing.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> ...as I pare down the closet to things I really like wearing.


commendable, but don't expect to ever get to the end of that one :biggrin2:


----------



## oldschoolprep

Nice looking attire, Sir Cingle. What type of aircraft adorns your necktie??


Sir Cingle said:


> Great looks, all. Wisco: I really like that jacket. Fantastic.
> 
> Here's my entry:
> 
> Andover Shop 2-button sack
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
> J. Press airplane emblematic
> Cheap Perry Ellis watch on grosgrain strap
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Lands' End stone khakis (ditto)
> No-name argyles (ditto)
> Bass Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## WindsorNot

oldschoolprep said:


> Nice looking attire, Sir Cingle. What type of aircraft adorns your necktie??


Please tell us it's a beech staggerwing!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
BV boots
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Trip English

Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: BB
Tie: BB
Belt: Leatherman LTD
Pants: LE
Socks: J.Crew
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## fiddler

Terrific look Trip, I love that belt.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, OSP! Unfortunately, I don't know exactly what sort of ye olde airplane is on the tie. (Perhaps, as discussion at another thread would have it, this means that I'm not supposed to wear the tie! But, in my defense, I've been on airplanes numerous times!)

Trip: Love the look. I've just got to get one of those duck belts from Leatherman. Every time I see someone wear one on the thread, I think it looks just great.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks Sir Cingle. Next on the list is rainbow trout. They are terrific belts!


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> Thanks Sir Cingle. Next on the list is rainbow trout. They are terrific belts!


I am tempted to pick up a Leatherman. They look to be of great quality.


----------



## Trip English

They're really terrific! The price is almost astonishing for what you get. You can choose from about 100 different designs, belt color, and buckle and it's about $35. You literally can not go wrong.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I agree with Trip on the general quality and good deal of Leatherman. I have a number of Leatherman belts, and they are all very good. Additionally, they tend to ship things fairly quickly. They'll tell you that a given order can take awhile to get to you, but they've always shipped things pretty fast. At some point I'm going to pick up that great duck belt.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: BB
> Belt: Leatherman LTD
> Pants: LE
> Socks: J.Crew
> Shoes: BB LHS


Trip, IMO, that is the most outstanding outfit I've seen you wear. If those are LE Legacy chinos in Golden Brown...I have a pair just like them and love them. Extremely soft and a great color. Really good collar roll and that is one of my favorite BB shirt/tie combos. The LHS shoes look to be breaking in nicely. Lookin' good my man!


----------



## Trip English

Thanks Salty. Yes, those are the legacy chinos. They are pretty much pajama pants they're so soft.


----------



## williamson

Wisco said:


>


Mr Zipper's comment on the jacket is spot-on, and the tie is beautiful; a wool tie is just right with a rough-surface jacket.


----------



## Per

AlanC said:


> I love the picture of the fellow in the gray slipover (sweater vest). :icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Welcome Per. You've posted a lot of fantastic ensembles. I think everyone would love to hear about the development of your interest in American Tradwear.


Thank you! 

My interest in trad-clothing started with bow ties. I always liked them but didn't have the guts to wear them until I finnshed college . I bought a couple of bowties from Bromleys in London and started to wear them at work. I got very positive feedback from colleagues and friends, but after a while I got tired of the british bows and wanted to find a new resource for my purchases. So I googled "high quality bow ties" or something similarly and ended up on a thread at AAAC Trad forum. I got hooked instantly. Looking through the pages of "American Trad men" I thought," this is the way I want to look!". 

The make a long story short I asked a friend who was an exchange student at Berkley too buy some OCBDs from BB and two bow ties from Lily Pulitzer . I can still remember opening the package and feeling the quality of BB oxford. For that moment on I was sure I wouldn't buy any more Swedish designer junk. To give you brief background, clothes in Sweden are rather expensive (just the sales tax is 25%) and there isn't a great deal of classic clothes available. So a lot of people (or at least those interested in classic clothes) buy stuff from the UK, which is a good deal since there is no customs between EU-countries. To buy thing from the US on the other hand is another story. You have to pay both customs and Swedish sales tax (in total we talking about 35-55%). 

Anyhow me and my girlfriend (she likes to buy clothes from J.Crew and RL) was determined to get accesses to the huge US market. So we went through the process of getting a post box at usamail1.com. The post box allow us to pay sales tax in the US and therefore get past a lot of the extra costs for getting things imported to Sweden.

It's been roughly three years since I got the post box going, some of my friends also use it and two of them actually got there one pos t box now. Even though they not aiming for the "trad style" they do buy clothes from BB, J. Press, L.L. Bean and Orivs. 
My girlfriend and I also started a blog about classic men fashion and trad clothing, which has been fairly successful. 

Without the AAAC Trad forum non of this would have happened! And I would still look like this guy 

A big thanks to all of you!


----------



## fiddler

Per said:


> Anyhow me and my girlfriend (she likes to buy clothes from J.Crew and RL) was determined to get accesses to the huge US market. So we went through the process of getting a post box at usamail1.com. The post box allow us to pay sales tax in the US and therefore get past a lot of the extra costs for getting things imported to Sweden.
> 
> It's been roughly three years since I got the post box going, some of my friends also use it and two of them actually got there one pos t box now. Even though they not aiming for the "trad style" they do buy clothes from BB, J. Press, L.L. Bean and Orivs.


You might want to try Jetcarrier, who seems to offer cheaper shipping.


----------



## mcarthur

Per said:


> Thank you!
> 
> My interest in trad-clothing started with bow ties. I always liked them but didn't have the guts to wear them until I finnshed college . I bought a couple of bowties from Bromleys in London and started to wear them at work. I got very positive feedback from colleagues and friends, but after a while I got tired of the british bows and wanted to find a new resource for my purchases. So I googled "high quality bow ties" or something similarly and ended up on a thread at AAAC Trad forum. I got hooked instantly. Looking through the pages of "American Trad men" I thought," this is the way I want to look!".
> 
> The make a long story short I asked a friend who was an exchange student at Berkley too buy some OCBDs from BB and two bow ties from Lily Pulitzer . I can still remember opening the package and feeling the quality of BB oxford. For that moment on I was sure I wouldn't buy any more Swedish designer junk. To give you brief background, clothes in Sweden are rather expensive (just the sales tax is 25%) and there isn't a great deal of classic clothes available. So a lot of people (or at least those interested in classic clothes) buy stuff from the UK, which is a good deal since there is no customs between EU-countries. To buy thing from the US on the other hand is another story. You have to pay both customs and Swedish sales tax (in total we talking about 35-55%).
> 
> Anyhow me and my girlfriend (she likes to buy clothes from J.Crew and RL) was determined to get accesses to the huge US market. So we went through the process of getting a post box at usamail1.com. The post box allow us to pay sales tax in the US and therefore get past a lot of the extra costs for getting things imported to Sweden.
> 
> It's been roughly three years since I got the post box going, some of my friends also use it and two of them actually got there one pos t box now. Even though they not aiming for the "trad style" they do buy clothes from BB, J. Press, L.L. Bean and Orivs.
> My girlfriend and I also started a blog about classic men fashion and trad clothing, which has been fairly successful.
> 
> Without the AAAC Trad forum non of this would have happened! And I would still look like this guy
> 
> A big thanks to all of you!


thank you for sharing


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
bills khakis
h-ps


----------



## Per

Coat, Corneliani (MTM). 
Gloves, BB
Scarf, Gieves and Hawkes 
Three piece suit in birdseye wave 3/2 roll (darted), Corneliani (MTM)
Ecru OCBD, BB
Skulle and Bones repp tie, J. Press 
Drink, Old Fashioned

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jim Backus, "What could possibly go wrong with an Old Fashioned??"


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Trip English said:


> Blazer: O'Connell's
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: BB
> Belt: Leatherman LTD
> Pants: LE
> Socks: J.Crew
> Shoes: BB LHS


Do you get alot of duck hunting in around Greenwich ?


----------



## The Rambler

It's a genre: my brother-in-law has been supporting himself very well by painting duck pictures for decades: he refers to it as "Art Ducko." :biggrin2:


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

sporto55 said:


> Do you have to pay a lot of taxes buing stuff from the US?


I don't get it; Per is in Sweden and I am in Scotland.
They grow rye in Europe and have done so for hundreds of years. They have made bread with it since before Columbus. 
Are you special or something?


----------



## Sir Cingle

A tad more casual today: a sweater in place of a jacket.



Brooks Brothers cardigan
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall shirt
J. Press repp tie
Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
J. Crew argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)

and, given the weather,...
J. Press navy bucket hat (not shown)


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Brio1

I am glad to see that I've inspired you enough to wear a Press Blue Flap OCBD. I hope that you were able to quit the cubicle for a walk in the woods over the holiday.


----------



## Trip English

EastVillageTrad said:


> Do you get alot of duck hunting in around Greenwich ?


Haven't been hunting in 3 years probably, and it was deer hunting last time I was out. Seems a lot of my hobbies were put on hold when I opened my business. Hell, I haven't had time to shave in months.


----------



## Trip English

Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> I don't get it; Per is in Sweden and I am in Scotland.
> They grow rye in Europe and have done so for hundreds of years. They have made bread with it since before Columbus.
> Are you special or something?


He was asking about the clothing. Try reading more carefully.


----------



## jhcam8

Not to pick on anyone, but many posters list everything they're wearing with the exception of underwear. I guess if one was wearing D&G, CK or something I could see why one would not wish to disclose this. Wouldn't some nice trad, oxford boxers be worthy of note here?


----------



## Charles Saturn

Per, looking good, what was the occasion?


----------



## Per

Charles Saturn said:


> Per, looking good, what was the occasion?


Thanks! My own birthday


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Trip English said:


> Haven't been hunting in 3 years probably, and it was deer hunting last time I was out. Seems a lot of my hobbies were put on hold when I opened my business. Hell, I haven't had time to shave in months.


Then you need a Deer belt!


----------



## Dragoon

Mercer shirt
BB tie
JAB sweater


----------



## The Rambler

nice roll on the Mercer!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Sunday: Blue J. Press Pin Point BD
Monday: Blue LL Bean Made in USA OCBD
Tuesday: Blue Lands End OCBD
Tomorrow- Sunday: more Blue OCBDs.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Trip English said:


> Thanks Salty. Yes, those are the legacy chinos. They are pretty much pajama pants they're so soft.


 How old is that pair? Are they the same as what LE is currently offering? Also, what fit are they?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

jhcam8 said:


> Not to pick on anyone, but many posters list everything they're wearing with the exception of underwear. I guess if one was wearing D&G, CK or something I could see why one would not wish to disclose this. Wouldn't some nice trad, oxford boxers be worthy of note here?


Well I would imagine that those of us without 20 pairs of Brethren boxers probably don't pay too much attention to the brand of the boxers we grab out of the top drawer. Additionally, I bet that every one of these outfits would look the same to an observer regardless of the manufacturer of the underwear one is wearing... assuming one is wearing any underwear at all.

Things not to discuss at the dinner table: Sex, Religion, Politics, _and_ Underwear.


----------



## Trip English

jhcam8 said:


> Not to pick on anyone, but many posters list everything they're wearing with the exception of underwear. I guess if one was wearing D&G, CK or something I could see why one would not wish to disclose this. Wouldn't some nice trad, oxford boxers be worthy of note here?


Huggies - Iron Man


----------



## Trip English

Bruce Wayne said:


> How old is that pair? Are they the same as what LE is currently offering? Also, what fit are they?


Traditional Fit, Plain Front, Legacy Chino, Golden Khaki


----------



## chiamdream

Per, really interesting stuff there - and you really do put together some great outfits. I have to imagine that the one positive side effect of the hassle of ordering clothes is that you really consider the stuff you do buy, and it shows.

By the way---although it probably won't happen unless they drop their prices by about 10k---I've been toying with the idea of funding a Swedish vacation by way of the Volvo Overseas delivery program. How close are you to Gothenburg?


----------



## The Rambler

AdamsSutherland said:


> Sunday: Blue J. Press Pin Point BD
> Monday: Blue LL Bean Made in USA OCBD
> Tuesday: Blue Lands End OCBD
> Tomorrow- Sunday: more Blue OCBDs.


I can relate to that, my default choice, maybe 3 days out of four: BB, Press, old LE, even older, frayed Troy Guild.


----------



## mjo_1

Press blazer and tie
BB OCBD

Old navy polka dot boxers, LE khakis, and AE longwings below.

Best,

Michael


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The Rambler said:


> I can relate to that, my default choice, maybe 3 days out of four: BB, Press, old LE, even older, frayed Troy Guild.


I'm doing it intentionally- Same type of shirt+ same Patagonia fleece vest and (I know...) same jeans for a week... if only to amuse myself. Don't fret though, socks (now that it's snowing) undershirts, and boxers are changed daily.

Mjo, I too enjoy my old navy boxers, though today I'm wearing blue Southern Tide boxers with blue marlin all over them.


----------



## Trip English

It's snowing in MD?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Naaa. It just stopped raining like horse pee on a rock though!!


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Trip English said:


> It's snowing in MD?


I have no idea. I'm still at school for another 2.5 weeks.


----------



## MrZipper

Trip English said:


> It's snowing in MD?


Not yet. Crazy rain this morning, and quite cold for the rest of the week though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada shearling overcoat
PS scarf
NM gloves
Bamford sweater
CK cords
Brioni belt
pp socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## ds23pallas

Three constant cold-weather companions. Glenappin Harris Tweed hat, Made in Scotland lambswool scarf, Barbour wool gloves:


----------



## Saltydog

jhcam8 said:


> Not to pick on anyone, but many posters list everything they're wearing with the exception of underwear. I guess if one was wearing D&G, CK or something I could see why one would not wish to disclose this. Wouldn't some nice trad, oxford boxers be worthy of note here?


NO! I don't give a damn if you wear boxers or briefs or where they came from...and I don't care to discuss yours or mine. Good grief. Go join the sock garter club or what ever if men's underwear is your interest. Sorry to sound cross, but gimme a break.


----------



## Trip English

I'll start listing the contents of my stomach if it helps. It's usually going to be an everything bagel, though.


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> NO! I don't give a damn if you wear boxers or briefs or where they came from...and I don't care to discuss yours or mine. Good grief. Go join the sock garter club or what ever if men's underwear is your interest. Sorry to sound cross, but gimme a break.


Perhaps the original poster is a TSA employee who also wants to know a bit more about "your junk"?

That might explain it.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Saltydog

I think you might be right Wisco. I appreciate traditional attire and enjoy discussing it. But when the guys on this forum start comparing underwear--I'm outta here.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> Three constant cold-weather companions. Glenappin Harris Tweed hat, Made in Scotland lambswool scarf, Barbour wool gloves:


I love a flat cap.


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
h-ps
hf khakis


----------



## The Rambler

Cavalry twill blazer
O'Connell's shetland
Paul Stuart shirt
Hiltl flannels


----------



## CMDC

Corbin 3/2 sack
JPress ocbd
Rooster repp
LLBean town and field flannels
Stafford longwings from the exchange--thanks tonylumpkin


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Trip English said:


> He was asking about the clothing. Try reading more carefully.


He directly replied to a question about rye bread.
Anything I buy from the USA I get a friend in Virginia Beach to source for me, she sends me it as a gift and I don't have to pay taxes on it. She wants something from Europe I do the same, I paypal funds to her or her to me as needed.


----------



## Wisco

A work day with meetings where I have to be the "big dog".... but with a bunch of R&D and technical people, so tempered. Mrs. Wisco and I are also going out to dinner with a few old friends right after work, so had to be appropriate for that as well. I came up with the following:











 Gray plaid BB suit with blue underplaid
 Pink BB pinpoint OC straight collar shirt
 Pink and Brown Kent Wang silk knit tie
 White PS with lilac border

Colors are kind of subtle for my crappy cell phone camera, but details anyway:










and tobacco suede Alden bals on my feet


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful tie, Wisco: I was admiring it a few days ago on the Kent Wang website, where I went to buy a navy grenadine.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, CMDC and Rambler.

Rambler: Love that shetland. Great color.

CMDC: Great looking long wings. And nice jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, SirC: O'C calls it "poppy."


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> beautiful tie, Wisco: I was admiring it a few days ago on the Kent Wang website, where I went to buy a navy grenadine.


Thanks.

Kent Wang does a good job with their knits, but their grenadines are a bit stiff lined in my opinion. I much prefer the Sam Hober grenadines. They are a little more expensive, have a little longer wait, but are a nicer tie in my opinion.


----------



## The Rambler

yes, great colors too, but their standard width is a little wide for me.


----------



## Cowtown

Wisco said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Kent Wang does a good job with their knits, but their grenadines are a bit stiff lined in my opinion. I much prefer the Sam Hober grenadines. They are a little more expensive, have a little longer wait, but are a nicer tie in my opinion.


I really like the Hober grenadines as well.


----------



## The Rambler

Do you know if they charge extra to get a tie in 3 1/4 rather than 3 3/4?


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Do you know if they charge extra to get a tie in 3 1/4 rather than 3 3/4?


No. You can order any tie width and length without a fee. Hober is truly bespoke as they keep "your pattern" for future orders. I know they do charge more for 4-fold or other more complicated assembly.

I am a very satisfied customer and would suggest you send them an e-mail with all your questions. David Hober is very responsive and a real gentlemen.


----------



## Dragoon

BB sweater, shirt and tie.
LLB pants


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Nice sweater.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Yes, nice sweater, Dragoon. Looks great.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

LE Hyde Park Blue OCBD
No Name Charcoal V-Neck Sweater
BB Brownish PoW Flannels
Alden H466
AA406 Crystal

School Muffler
Orvis Lambskin Shooting Gloves
Barbour Beaufort & Barbour Tweed Cap


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tweed+Check+Emblematic=Great Look!!


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


>


Great colors, Patrick. Who made that wonderful tie?


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> No. You can order any tie width and length without a fee. Hober is truly bespoke as they keep "your pattern" for future orders. I know they do charge more for 4-fold or other more complicated assembly.
> 
> I am a very satisfied customer and would suggest you send them an e-mail with all your questions. David Hober is very responsive and a real gentlemen.


Wisco, Cowtown, thanks: the Kent Wang arrived today, and it is indeed too stiff and thick, so I'm returning it and have ordered a couple of Sam Hober grenadines, in the 3 1/4 width I like instead.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rambler said:


> Great colors, Patrick. Who made that wonderful tie?


J Press, thrifted


----------



## Dragoon

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Nice sweater.





Sir Cingle said:


> ^Yes, nice sweater, Dragoon. Looks great.


Thanks, It didn't look as good as I thought it was going to after I got dressed this morning. I think it would be better with khaki pants and maybe a white shirt.


----------



## preppypauper

Jos.A.Bank Navy 2 button suit
Lands End blue-striped OCBD
BB Bow Tie
Brown Stafford Longwings
Burgundy suspenders (braces)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
Taverniti Jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Early December Bundle Up*

New month starts, the thermometer drops precipitously and snow appears from the West. Time to seize the cold weather gear and bundle up. Cold, harsh and overcast. This afternoon I had a chance to observe the hockey rink constructed in Michigan Stadium for next Saturday night's game between the Wolverines and Michigan Aggies. Need to find a way to secret in at night, strap on my ancient CCMs and a take a few spins around.

Pretty conventional OSP apparel -

Mercer White OCBD - Made in USA

Mid Grey J. Press Flannel Trousers - Made in USA - 1.75" cuffs - no break

Black Robert Talbott Silk Necktie with Fishing Flies motif - Made in USA

H. Freeman MTM 3B Sack Shetland Sport Coat - Cream, Light Grey and Light Blue Plaid - Patch Breast Pocket and Flapped Side Patch Pockets. Made in USA

Navy surcingle belt from J. Press - Made in USA

Barbour GreenHerringbone Tweed with Burgundy and Orange Overplaid T67 Jacket - Bought at Delamere and Hopkins - Cincinnati in late 1990s. Made in England.

BB Yellow Cashmere Scarf - minus some fringe that Angus the Cocker chewed off as a pup. Made in England.

The battered old pair of BB by Alden burgundy cordovan full strap loafers - Made in USA. Will be on life support soon. Still traces of Casey the Cocker's puppy chew marks on right tongue. RIP old pal - a good loyal beast!

Long time favorite ragged old orange corduroy fitted baseball cap with navy "V" from Eljos old store on Elliwood. Proudly Made in the USA.

Yellow Deerskin Gloves - Made in USA


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Cavalry twill blazer
> O'Connell's shetland
> Paul Stuart shirt
> Hiltl flannels


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> Corbin 3/2 sack
> JPress ocbd
> Rooster repp
> LLBean town and field flannels
> Stafford longwings from the exchange--thanks tonylumpkin


nice looking attire with gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> nice looking attire


Thank you,sir: helps keep the old bones warm.


----------



## The Rambler

oldschoolprep said:


> The battered old pair of BB by Alden burgundy cordovan full strap loafers - Made in USA. Will be on life support soon. Still traces of Casey the Cocker's puppy chew marks on right tongue. RIP old pal - a good loyal beast!


I have a similar pair, chewed by my best ***** ever, the lovely Scout, may she RIP, and treasured. And to think I wanted to clobber her at the time....


----------



## The Rambler

wow, censored.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> wow, censored.


You, Sir, are a potty mouth!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

preppypauper said:


> Jos.A.Bank Navy 2 button suit
> Lands End blue-striped OCBD
> BB Bow Tie
> Brown Stafford Longwings
> Burgundy suspenders (braces)


I appreciate the acheivement of the look on a budget as your name suggests.


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
h-ps
hf khakis


----------



## Wisco

Causal Friday of sorts on a 10F morning in Wisconsin. A local industry social this afternoon... and a snow storm rolling in, so it's country squire today. Warm with a bit of flair.











 Hacking Jacket (full canvassed, action back, buttoned bellows pockets for about $100 from STP)
 BB shetland vest (so nice on Dragoon that I had to wear mine)
 LE chambray BD shirt
 Silk paisley pocket square
 Caramel colored Orvis Ratcatcher moleskin trousers (not shown)
 Suede chukkas (not shown)
Fleece lined deerskin gloves (not shown)
Wigens wool baseball cap with ear flaps (not shown)


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## chiamdream

Great combination of textures there, Wisco. That looks like quite a nice jacket for a hundo.


----------



## CMDC

Outerwear shot today:

Navy Gloverall
JPress lambswool scarf
LLBean grey shetland
LLBean blue ocbd
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great scarf, CMDC. Very nice colors.


----------



## Dragoon

LLB sweater and BB shirt


----------



## AlanC

Vintage camel hair polo coat with all the bells and whistles, made for Rothman's New York
Brooks Brothers made in England fedora
Drake's scarf
Venanzi gloves
EG shoes


----------



## The Rambler

terrific scarf, especially with that polo!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Yes, Alan: Terrific scarf.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Benson

Alan,

Are those trousers covert cloth or what BS was calling Venetian twill a while back?


----------



## ds23pallas

^ Rambler,

You seem to enjoy wearing your Cape Cod blucher mocs. How do you find them in icy/snowy conditions? What is your overall impression of the shoe? Good for long-distance walking?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice look, Rambler. I'm a sucker for that Fair Isle vest.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> ^ Rambler,
> 
> You seem to enjoy wearing your Cape Cod blucher mocs. How do you find them in icy/snowy conditions? What is your overall impression of the shoe? Good for long-distance walking?


I do enjoy them ds: reasonably lightweight and flexible, but solid-feeling. My idea of long-distance walking is strolling two or three miles down trails with the dogs, and they're great for that, as well as general casual use. They're good in the rain (hasn't snowed since I got them). The gumlite soles are are wonderful, firm for their weight but not spongey, with just a very light tread; uppers a nice waxy full grain leather, that is decently water repellent, and quickly takes the shape of the foot. I like that they don't have a soft collar around the opening. They replaced a pair of Gokey Savauges, which lasted for a long time, and I like the Cape Cods better.


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler

I need to get one of those flat caps for my old bald head. My wife has stopped giggling when I don the Stetson Open Road so she may be ready for a new challenge. 

I started to bump the "what hat are you wearing" thread up the other day but on reviewing the picture, I was truly scary looking with three days beard and the deer blood.


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Very nice look, Rambler. I'm a sucker for that Fair Isle vest.


Thanks, Sir C, very kind. I suppose, like a garrulous old fool, I'm prone to repeating myself ....


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> The Rambler
> 
> I need to get one of those flat caps for my old bald head. My wife has stopped giggling when I don the Stetson Open Road so she may be ready for a new challenge.
> 
> I started to bump the "what hat are you wearing" thread up the other day but on reviewing the picture, I was truly scary looking with three days beard and the deer blood.


My wife, no flatterer, refers to them as "old man hats," but I say if the shoe fits, wear it. Besides, they make me feel like I'm channeling Tom Watson at the British Open, or mabe a wise and ancient Scots fisherman :biggrin2:


----------



## AlanC

Benson said:


> Alan,
> 
> Are those trousers covert cloth or what BS was calling Venetian twill a while back?


They're USA made Polo RL trousers marked as "Gabardine" on the tag. They seem similar to covert or cavalry twill, or what I think cavalry twill would be like.

They're an interesting pair of trousers (from my perspective) as they're one of the few garments from my pre-AAAC days still in my closet. I bought them on super-duper clearance at Marshall's in Lexington, Kentucky probably 12 years ago. They do have forward pleats, but I've found them quite useful for cooler weather.


----------



## The Rambler

Not to be pedantic, but that is covert cloth, or a slight variant, keeper's twill, most certainly not cavalry twill, which has a double diagonal. Very nice trou, whatever you call 'em.


----------



## The Rambler

This is cavalry twill:


----------



## maximar

*Glasses?*



AlanC said:


> Vintage camel hair polo coat with all the bells and whistles, made for Rothman's New York
> Brooks Brothers made in England fedora
> Drake's scarf
> Venanzi gloves
> EG shoes


I love those glasses. Are they Rileys? I have the mahogany. Maybe I should get it in black.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Vintage camel hair polo coat with all the bells and whistles, made for Rothman's New York
> Brooks Brothers made in England fedora
> Drake's scarf
> Venanzi gloves
> EG shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good looking attire from head to toe


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, all. As for the trousers, they are marked on the tag as "gabardine," but they certainly are similar to covert.



maximar said:


> I love those glasses. Are they Rileys? I have the mahogany. Maybe I should get it in black.


Lafont Concerto from their Reedition line


----------



## oldschoolprep

*A Chopping We Will Go!*

Rattletrapped it in the Cherokee to our summer camp last evening in preparation to harvest a Christmas tree. Noshed on a couple of Slim Jims and Lipton Ice Teas on trip up and listened to a couple of Hank Sr. cds to the chagrin of my lovely New York born and bred wife. Cold clear morning in God's Country. Off to do the deed soon, a long woods walk with Bo and wife then off for lunch at favorite dive in Traverse City and to purchase some cherry salsa made by local artisan and then long trek home to A2.

Michigan Alumnus T-Shirt - Navy blue - Made in USA

Viyella #9 Shirt - Made in England

Orvis California Highway Patrol Taupe Cavalry Twill Trousers "Iron Pants" - Made in USA - the ten year old weekend work pair from which Bo chewed off the rear pocket when he was a pup. Nicely repaired by Mr. Ching - A2s best tailor.

Cream Aryan Knit Irish Fisherman's Sweater - Made in the Connemara, Eire

Dennis Knight Harness Belt with Monogrammed Brass Buckle - Made in USA

Scarpa Edwardo Leather Alpine Hiking Boots - Made in Italy

Burgundy Scott Nichol Cable Knit Boot Socks - Made in England

Navy and Yellow J. Press School Boy Scarf from Stone Age Undergrad Years replete
with beer and Mad Dog 2020 stains as proof - Made in England

Grey and White Houndstooth Irish Walking Hat- Made in Eire. Same vintage as above.

Ancient Navy LL Bean Down Filled Vest from Same Era as above - Made in USA - keep it in a Barbour bag with spare gloves, Romney for President 2008 knit cap, LL Bean Mocs, flashlight, matche, compass and candles in backseat well of Jeep. Winter Insurance Policy.

Battered once nice pair of brown leather gloves with removable wool liner - Made in Canada. 

Circa 1966 Official Boy Scouts of America Axe to do the deed - Made in USA

BB Monogrammed Sterling Flask with nice dose of Woodford Reserve - just in case we get lost in the woods. Don't know provenance of flask - UK I believe - Do Know Provenance of Woodford Reserve - Nice quaint little distillery near Versailles, KY. Suggest a vist when you are in the area. One of the oldest in America!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## oldschoolprep

Very handsome classic Trad Rig, Alan. Does your wife pick you up at the train station in the 1940 Buick Estate Wagon with the Irish Setter in the back seat?? If not, she surely should!!


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: JAB vintage sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: RL Rugby 
Jeans: Levis 511
Shoes: AE


----------



## The Rambler

Didn't realize that camel was a herringbone weave: extra nice. Great tie!


----------



## AlanC

oldschoolprep said:


> Do Know Provenance of Woodford Reserve - Nice quaint little distillery near Versailles, KY. Suggest a vist when you are in the area. One of the oldest in America!


I actually used to live in downtown Versailles on the first floor of a 19th century house.



oldschoolprep said:


> Very handsome classic Trad Rig, Alan. Does your wife pick you up at the train station in the 1940 Buick Estate Wagon with the Irish Setter in the back seat?? If not, she surely should!!


Thanks! I'll have to have a word with her about that.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, I'm very jealous of you and everyone else that gets to cuff their jeans. Mine shrink too much after the first soak or wash, even with the longest length available in my waist.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Trip: As Rambler suggests, that tie is grrrrreat. I wish I owned it.


----------



## Saltydog

Sport Coat: JAB vintage sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: RL Rugby 
Jeans: Levis 511
Shoes: AE[/QUOTE]

I singled out the middle picture because, as you probably know, I am a sucker for a great collar roll combined with a great tie and four in hand knot. An excellent example of all three--way to go Trip. On the other hand, while I love my jeans and wear them from time to time with a sport jacket...I just can't get my head around wearing jeans and a tie (myself). But, to each his own! My rule on the rolled up jeans is that if you are old enough to have done it when it was popular before (like me) you're too old to pull it off now. You, however are not in that category...so enjoy the luxury of not having to try to find the perfect length of jeans that will shrink just enough and not too much. Rolling them up is a more practical approach. BTW your BB uni-stripe paired with the BB burgandy with gold stripe repp inspired me to wear the same rig yesterday!


----------



## Trip English

Thanks guys! 

Salty: the jeans are a compromise given my line of work. A few days out of the week I'm sitting in front of a giant monitor or talking to customers and can wear whatever I want, including a suit or two every week. Most days, however, I'm splitting my time between meeting with clients, architects, other designers, etc. while also kneeling down on job sites or crawling into crevices. Over the years I developed this "uniform" as it seems to be the best possible way to get through the day appropriately without Cher-like costume changes!


----------



## Cowtown

Seeing that tie reminds me I need to pick up a dark green emblematic


----------



## Joe Beamish

Jeans + tie is now quite the "indie" look, thanks in part to Warhol, and maybe because there's something sensible and smart about it. I see it everywhere in my hood -- what I call Indie Disneyland (Williamsburg, Brooklyn and nearby Greenpoint.) 

Jeans can be very smart with jackets as evidenced by Trip and the now sadly absent Brownshoe. I used to include the tie myself, but things are so casual in my line of work that I just can't seem to shoehorn it in anymore. It's best to avoid the sartorial mullet when I'm interviewing ordinary red state Americans in their homes, out there in the United States .

Then again there was a poster who recently PM'd me to respectfully assert his opinion that ANY jacket without a tie is always a mistake. 

So which is the more egregious misstep? Tie and jacket + jeans? Or NO tie + jacket and khakis? Dang. I'm guilty either way.


----------



## YoungClayB

Tour of homes this afternoon.


----------



## Trip English

Nice YCB!

That's a terrific jacket and I like the pairing with a dark shirt for casual outings. One of my favorites of yours all around.


----------



## Dragoon

Joe Beamish said:


> So which is the more egregious misstep? Tie and jacket + jeans? Or NO tie + jacket and khakis? Dang. I'm guilty either way.


Or even worse, my normal attire which is a shirt and tie with no jacket. Our office dress code requires the tie, it doesn't have to be pulled up and gravy stains are ok, it merely has to be hanging about the neck. The partners don't wear a jacket so I can't bring myself to either unless I'm going to a clients office by myself.

I dislike jeans with sportcoat and or tie.

To give an example of the extreme provincialism of my normal environs: we were working on an audit in a small town not too far away last summer and a citizen reported to the police a strange man walking around town wearing a tie. The Chief of Police was very amused when he reported it to me.


----------



## The Rambler

Well done, YCB!


----------



## Dragoon

YoungClayB said:


> Tour of homes this afternoon.
> 
> ]


I sure would like to have that stick of furniture. My grandmother had one very similar. Love the quarter sawn oak.


----------



## hookem12387

Wow, love, love that jacket YCB. Really good stuff


----------



## Trip English

YCB, let's have some details on the attire for those of us who are still learning.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Salty: the jeans are a compromise given my line of work. A few days out of the week I'm sitting in front of a giant monitor or talking to customers and can wear whatever I want, including a suit or two every week. Most days, however, I'm splitting my time between meeting with clients, architects, other designers, etc. while also kneeling down on job sites or crawling into crevices. Over the years I developed this "uniform" as it seems to be the best possible way to get through the day appropriately without Cher-like costume changes!


Given your rationale, I totally rescind any objection to the tie with jeans. One has to make allowances for the type of work you do. In the television business, my reporters who are often out in the heat of a humid South Mississippi summer trailing police officers on manhunts in swamps, 3AM drug busts, or looking for missing persons in fields, under bridges, or with troops at a local base on field manuvers, etc. often wear jeans, field pants, or even khaki shorts...then rush back to the station just in time to slip into a shirt, tie and jacket to sit at the news desk to chat on air with the anchor. Sports guys do it all the time. If only the viewing public could see below the waist!!! Heck I do it myself from time to time...especially khakis with suit coats and ties when I just wear chinos and ocbds to work. I always keep a couple of J Press suit coats hanging in my office and a couple of desk drawers full of ties. So....I'm _feeling _you man :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> Or even worse, my normal attire which is a shirt and tie with no jacket. Our office dress code requires the tie, it doesn't have to be pulled up and gravy stains are ok, it merely has to be hanging about the neck. The partners don't wear a jacket so I can't bring myself to either unless I'm going to a clients office by myself.
> 
> I dislike jeans with sportcoat and or tie.
> 
> To give an example of the extreme provincialism of my normal environs: we were working on an audit in a small town not too far away last summer and a citizen reported to the police a strange man walking around town wearing a tie. The Chief of Police was very amused when he reported it to me.


he assumed your were in charge of cleaning, pressing and alternations


----------



## Sir Cingle

YCB: As others have said, that is a *great* jacket! Give us the details!


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
berle khakis


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
uncle, thanks for the descriptions. I admire your clothing choices and find it helpful to know what brands and models of trousers, sweaters, shirts, blazers, etc. you wear as well. Much appreciated!


----------



## ds23pallas

Bills, Brooks OCBD, LL Bean Shetland, ancient handed-down Gloverall duffel:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
BJ belt
Nudie jeans
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Bills, Brooks OCBD, LL Bean Shetland, ancient handed-down Gloverall duffel:


looking good. i like your artwork


----------



## YoungClayB

Wow. Thanks guys!!! I sure wasnt expecting such a warm reception for this outfit. Here are the details:

Shirt: Polo from Goodwill
Pants: Bills M3 Vintage Twills (Bark) from STP
Jacket: Vintage Cricketeer Sack from Goodwill
Shoes: AE Leeds in Chromexcel

Way too many beers tonight...heading to bed now.


----------



## red sweatpants

A quiet Saturday at the office. Excuse the mediocre (& bathroom) pictures.


























BB OCBD
O'Connell's tie
vintage bean cardigan from fleabay
epaulet (Brooklyn, NY) gabardine trousers
chromexcel plaza last wingtip alden from leather soul
targyles

Still relatively new to this, but I enjoy this thread daily and thought it'd be nice to contribute.

Cheers!


----------



## Odin

ds23pallas said:


> Bills, Brooks OCBD, LL Bean Shetland, ancient handed-down Gloverall duffel:


Which cut of Bill's?


----------



## YoungClayB

Men's breakfast at church this morning followed by worship service. My last day of freedom before I return to work after 12 weeks of paternity leave; it's been nice but I am definitely ready to get back into the swing of things. 

Maiden voyage for this camel hair!





Here are the details:
Shirt: BB Herringbone
Tie: BB Makers AM
Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
Pants: Austin Reed OTR
Socks: Gold Toe Fluffies
Shoes: AE Concords


----------



## Wisco

YoungClayB said:


> Men's breakfast at church this morning followed by worship service. My last day of freedom before I return to work after 12 weeks of paternity leave; it's been nice but I am definitely ready to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Here are the details:
> Shirt: BB Herringbone
> Tie: BB Makers AM
> Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
> Pants: Austin Reed OTR
> Socks: Gold Toe Fluffies
> Shoes: AE Concords


Very nice... again! I especially like the plaid trou with the camel hair jacket.

Hope you enjoy the resumption of "adult conversation" as you get back to work. I know I wouldn't have traded anything for the time I took to stay home with our first little one.


----------



## Cruiser

Saltydog said:


> My rule on the rolled up jeans is that if you are old enough to have done it when it was popular before (like me) you're too old to pull it off now.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I got a laugh out of that. As a kid growing up in the 50's I remember just about everyone rolling up their jeans with big cuffs; however, I haven't done that since then.
> 
> While I have worn sport coats and blazers with jeans for several decades for casual wear, there was a brief period in the late 80's when I wore a tie with them. I haven't done that since then either.
> 
> As for getting jeans to the right length, I don't give that a second thought. I simply buy jeans that are 2-4 inches longer than I need and after washing/drying them a couple of times I have them hemmed to the exact length that I need. I then wash them again and you would never know that they didn't come from the factory in that length.
> 
> Cruiser


----------



## Saltydog

Cruiser said:


> I got a laugh out of that. As a kid growing up in the 50's I remember just about everyone rolling up their jeans with big cuffs; however, I haven't done that since then.
> 
> While I have worn sport coats and blazers with jeans for several decades for casual wear, there was a brief period in the late 80's when I wore a tie with them. I haven't done that since then either.
> 
> Cruiser


Cruiser, I believe you and I share a generational bond. (HS class of '67)


----------



## hookem12387

I never thought one of these old norwegians would fit so well. I also didn't really like them until recently, or love them until I got a hold of one!

I now want the other colorways, as well.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

re: Calvary Twill

is there a good book or website about fabrics and weaves?
after Rambler's post I realize what I thought was Calvary Twill was in not.


----------



## Jovan

red sweatpants said:


> A quiet Saturday at the office. Excuse the mediocre (& bathroom) pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> O'Connell's tie
> vintage bean cardigan from fleabay
> epaulet (Brooklyn, NY) gabardine trousers
> chromexcel plaza last wingtip alden from leather soul
> targyles
> 
> Still relatively new to this, but I enjoy this thread daily and thought it'd be nice to contribute.
> 
> Cheers!


Not bad! Try using a smaller tie knot.



hookem12387 said:


> I never thought one of these old norwegians would fit so well. I also didn't really like them until recently, or love them until I got a hold of one!
> 
> I now want the other colorways, as well.


 Despite my whole blog rant about this sweater, you make it look much better than the Bean model does. The sleeves do seem a tad short though, no? My only other concern is that if it's cold enough to wear such a thick sweater, isn't it cold enough to wear socks? 

Great hair, by the way.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> Not bad! Try using a smaller tie knot.
> 
> Despite my whole blog rant about this sweater, you make it look much better than the Bean model does. The sleeves do seem a tad short though, no? My only other concern is that if it's cold enough to wear such a thick sweater, isn't it cold enough to wear socks?
> 
> Great hair, by the way.


 Ya, we've talked about disdain for the norwegian. I never, ever liked it until VERY recently, and was still dubious but got a good deal so thought I'd give it a shot. It's 50 here, I wore the sweater because I finally sort of could, haha. The sleeves are a tad bit shorter than I'd prefer, but aren't as short as they appear in the picture (they pretty easy pull down/stick to my shirt cuff).

Also, thank you.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Men's breakfast at church this morning followed by worship service. My last day of freedom before I return to work after 12 weeks of paternity leave; it's been nice but I am definitely ready to get back into the swing of things.
> 
> Maiden voyage for this camel hair!
> 
> Here are the details:
> Shirt: BB Herringbone
> Tie: BB Makers AM
> Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
> Pants: Austin Reed OTR
> Socks: Gold Toe Fluffies
> Shoes: AE Concords


nice looking attire
i like my jacket sleeve slightly longer


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
m-2 khakis


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Pure and Simple*

Gitman beefy blue OCBD - Made in USA.

Alan Paine burgundy cable knit crew neck sweater from Neils Mens Shop - a Christmas gift many years ago. Perfect hue. Made in England.

Bills British Khaki Sport Utiilty Twills - 1.75"cuffs - no break Made in PA, USA.

Leatherman burgundy surcingle belt - Made in CT USA.

Ancient dark green LL Bean down vest - Made in USA.

Burgundy Shetland Cable Knit Boot Socks with Navy toes and heels from O'Connells or Red Barn Apparel of Pittsford, NY bought early 1980s and "refound" in a trove of stuff I discovered during trip home last year. Made in Italy.

LL Bean Mocs in dire need of a resoling - Made in Maine USA.

Navy Blue Wool Fitted Filson Baseball Cap - Made in USA.

Yellow Deerskin Gloves from Delemere @ Hopkins Cinn, Ohio Made in USA.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Kiton three-piece suit
Ferragamo pocket square
CK tie
Prada shirt
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Lobb balmorals
Creed Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
h-ps
berle khakis


----------



## ds23pallas

mcarthur said:


> looking good. i like your artwork


Thanks Mac. Kudos for the artwork go to my parents, grandparents and farther back still - all my artwork is inherited, with the exception of the print over the sofa. Some go back to the 19th century.



Odin said:


> Which cut of Bill's?


Odin, they are the M2 model.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*'Tis The Colors*

Although I enjoy holidays, I have never been a garish celebrator or aficionado of any holiday with the possible exception of Independence Day. Who doesn't enjoy wearing a sprightly red, white and blue kit on that special day? I like it so much, I re-reig myself in the same apparel a week and a half later to co-celebrate our French friends' special day - ideally in Paris.

Today's rig was unintended because I grabbed the wrong sport coat out the closet in the dark this morning. Intended to wear the Navy flannel Blazer. Believe me, I would never knowingly deliberately wear green and red even if I was invited to the Pope's Christmas Party. Much to my amazement, I have received several compliments on it from fellow faculty, staff and students. Usually they only make disparaging comments on my clothing on the two or three days a year I don a bowtie.

BB Blue OCBD with new red monogram with the bottom of the breast pocket should be - Made in USA

Hunt Club Clothiers' dark grey flannels - the only 2" cuff - no break pair I own these days - Made in Italy.

Dark Green BB Camelhair Sportcoat with foxhead buttons. Coat Made in USA. Buttons Made in England.

Dark red J. Press wool challis necktie with foxhead motif - Made in England.

Dark Red Talbott PS with Flying Canada Geese Motif.

BB dark brown alligator belt - Made in USA - the one a card carrying PETA student of mine once decried in class. 

BB Burgundy Cordovan Low Vamp Loafers - carried in backpack. Wore LL Winter Mocs as to and from garage to office kicks today - Both Made in USA.

Rolled with the BB Navy Duffle Coat and Yellow Cashmere Scarf. - Coat from England and Scarf from Scotland.

US Leather Gloves with Full Removable Wool Liners


----------



## The Rambler

Darn it, OSP, although I very much enjoy your descriptions, nicely pared down to a salient detail or two per item, and appreciate the cumulative effect, I've never seen a dark green BB camelhair sportcoat, much less with foxhead buttons, and would like to see a photo :crazy:


----------



## AlanC

A chill wind is a-blowin'

Alan Paine argyle shetland
BB slim fit OCBD
PRL chinos
hoof pick belt (unseen)
Alden Indys (old school with duck lining)



















Harris Tweed Thinsulate cap by Eddie Bauer (made in USA)
J Press scarf
Marmot gloves
1950s Navy issue peacoat


----------



## Wisco

White RL OCBD
 Navy BB 346 lambswool argyle v-neck
 Navy twill trousers

Not shown


 Burgundy Ecco bluchers
 American Living "Barbour Quilted" coat (you can see it over my shoulder)
 Wool Wigens baseball cap
 Fleece lined leather gloves


----------



## Patrick06790

Triumph of the Thrift Thread

Pea coat from Tweedy Don
Scarf from East Village
Boots from Trad Teacher (I think, they are Filsons)


----------



## Odin

You wear them well.

Odin, they are the M2 model.[/QUOTE]


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
DG pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Lobb slip-ons
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf khakis
h ps


----------



## Orgetorix

New office, new (more formal) dress code.
























Oxxford suit
JAB shirt
BB tie and square
Targyles
BB (C&J) monks


----------



## hookem12387

AlanC said:


>


I don't understand why I can't find a burnt orange and white school scarf anywhere


----------



## WindsorNot

hookem12387 said:


> I don't understand why I can't find a burnt orange and white school scarf anywhere


I'm sorry my friend, burnt orange scarfs are only for ladies apparently :icon_scratch::


----------



## Cardinals5

Last day of classes and last WAYW photos for a while
Mystery-maker charcoal flannel chalkstripe 3 piece 3/2 sack suit
PRL spread collar shirt
John Comfort tie
Trafalgar braces
AE PAs


----------



## hookem12387

WindsorNot said:


> I'm sorry my friend, burnt orange scarfs are only for ladies apparently :icon_scratch::


 And, as per the norm, the coops offerings are even ugly for the women!


----------



## palmettoking

Cardinals5 said:


> Last day of classes and last WAYW photos for a while
> Mystery-maker charcoal flannel chalkstripe 3 piece 3/2 sack suit
> PRL spread collar shirt
> John Comfort tie
> Trafalgar braces
> AE PAs


No overcoat Cards? It's certainly cold enough for one today. Daggum it's chilly.


----------



## Cardinals5

palmettoking said:


> No overcoat Cards? It's certainly cold enough for one today. Daggum it's chilly.


No pic of the overcoat, but it's a J. Press charcoal herringbone.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Excellent roll on the mystery-lapels: do you do that yourself?


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals: Those pictures seem worthy of posting in the "other" thread as well. You make the wide lapels work.

What classes do you teach?


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Wisco

Hard day of meetings with people a lot smarter than me... my brain hurts and I still didn't catch it all.











 Norman Hilton 3/2 roll gray worsted wool SB suit.
 BB OC Ainsley collar shirt
 BB foulard tie, dark orange with spots
 White cotton PS with dark blue border











 Navy socks with gray and light blue stripes
 AE #8 color shell MacNeil Longwings


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Excellent roll on the mystery-lapels: do you do that yourself?


Yes - just a travel steamer and some time rolling the lapels between my hands



Jovan said:


> Cardinals: Those pictures seem worthy of posting in the "other" thread as well. You make the wide lapels work.
> 
> What classes do you teach?


Do you mean the WAYW thread on the Fashion Forum? I've posted there before, and posted quite a bit on the SF WAYW thread, but prefer to stay on my home grounds here on the Trad WAYW thread. I teach Chinese history.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Hopefully Not A Day of Infamy*

Brisk December day - cold, snowy and windy. Final week of classes. Looking forward to some interesting MBA presos and Ph.D. student research findings.

BB Blue OCBD - Made in USA

Burgundy Wool Challis Necktie with discreet English Setter motif - Purchased as a first or second year MBA at the late Whillock Brothers in Rochester, NY, a great gentlemens' emporium with a full open bar in the basement every Saturday - day after Thanksgiving to New Year's eve. Former proprietor Tom O'Donaghue was one cheerful and fun loving guy.- Made in USA

J. Press Grey Flannels Flat Front - 1.75" - no break - Made in USA

Southwick Camelhair Sport Coat - Ultimate Trad Model - 3B Sack with patch breast pocket, flapped patch side pockeys, hooked vent and neatly top stitched. MTM by Southwick for Red Barn of Pittsford, NY December 1987. Miraculously still fits - barely Made in USA

Alden burgundy cordovan tassel loafers - Made in USA

Polo Handwoven Dark Brown Braided Leather Belt with Sterling Silver Bucket - same vintage as sport coat. - Made in England.

BB DB Camelhair Polo Coat from same era as coat and belt. Bought at Boston BB.

Brown BB Leather Gloves - Made in Italy


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> Hard day of meetings with people a lot smarter than me... my brain hurts and I still didn't catch it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least you looked well.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I will now do a photo-less post. I've always thought photo-less posts silly in this thread (who reads them?), but I positively despise my 4-year old digital point and shoot and miss camera. DESPISE IT. And I liked the above post (oldschoolprep), so....

-- blue unistripe OCBD BB, peeking out from:
-- a grey/green v-neck sweater from J. Crew. It looks more grey to me, but girlfriend sees green in it.
-- contemporary sack navy blazer from BB (I say "contemporary" but I notice no sack blazers on their website...wow)
-- brown jean cords from J. Crew. They look like Levis, but will last only a fraction as long, obviously
-- Aging but effective wigwam 625s
-- Bean Boot mocs, newly arrived and I like 'em tons.


----------



## Trip English

I'd prefer a whimsical hand-drawn expression of what you wore like a New Yorker cartoon.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler: Great look. I like the suit, and I dig the bow tie.

Wisco: What a great tie! Fantastic colors.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Trip English said:


> I'd prefer a whimsical hand-drawn expression of what you wore like a New Yorker cartoon.


Okay. Excellent thought. I'll do that next time!


----------



## Trip English

Ivy? Taken.




























Blazer: O'Connell's (I never thought I'd wear a blazer so often)
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: BB University
Pants: RL Rugby University Slim
Shoes: Eastland Bucks (awesome, btw)


----------



## The Rambler

JB, I hope you do - often the old ads posted by Katon and others are drawings, some cartoonish.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip,

I really like the entire kit! Can't go wrong with a navy sack blazer...I wear mine probably 3 days a week...or more. Great collar roll and 4-in-hand knot and classic tie. Couple of questions. I really like the khakis. Even though I prefer the traditional cut BB shirt...I like trimmer khakis. Only problem is that they often come with a low rise. That's not cool for a guy my age. Those Rugby University Slims do not look as though the rise is that low on you. I have the regular fit LE Legacy's (not sure what cut your's are) but how would you compare them--if that is what you wear? How about BB Clarks--I think I've seen you in those.

Finally...I've been wanting a pair of bucks lately. Seems everyone offers them. You said the Eastlands are awesome. Where do you find them and what do you like about them compared to any others you've tried? They look great.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Borrelli duffel
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Diesel jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hookem12387

Saltydog said:


> Trip,
> 
> I really like the entire kit! Can't go wrong with a navy sack blazer...I wear mine probably 3 days a week...or more. Great collar roll and 4-in-hand knot and classic tie. Couple of questions. I really like the khakis. Even though I prefer the traditional cut BB shirt...I like trimmer khakis. Only problem is that they often come with a low rise. That's not cool for a guy my age. Those Rugby University Slims do not look as though the rise is that low on you. I have the regular fit LE Legacy's (not sure what cut your's are) but how would you compare them--if that is what you wear? How about BB Clarks--I think I've seen you in those.
> 
> Finally...I've been wanting a pair of bucks lately. Seems everyone offers them. You said the Eastlands are awesome. Where do you find them and what do you like about them compared to any others you've tried? They look great.


Honestly, I'm a bit bamboozled by Trip's Rugby chino fit. I had a pair of reds from them that I had to sell, as they looked painted on and I couldn't wear them without feeling, well, icky. Perhaps it's just my waist:inseam that made them look as such, but it was NOT flattering IMO. Also, the rise left little room, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ I will do it. Looking forward to submitting a whimsical, NYer style drawing of myself wearing my next ensemble. This allows me to smooth out sartorial errors of commission and omission, replacing them with artistic ones.

Trip that is a trad fastball over the plate. Well done. My current favorite khakis (j. crew urban slims) fit like that model of RL's you're wearing, and which I'd like to try....

Incidentally I just came across the "Take Ivy" book at The Whitney gift shop. Very nice, though I'd rather buy it for less on Amazon. There's a table in the back of the book listing what every Ivy wardrobe should have in it....


----------



## The Rambler

[QUOTE=Joe Beamish;1170117 Trip that is a trad fastball over the plate. Well done.

:drunken_smilie: Trip knows how much I admire his style, so I will venture to say that a fastball over the plate is not necessarily the pitch you wanna throw: I think it's a little boring, coming from you, Trip :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Saltydog

hookem12387 said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit bamboozled by Trip's Rugby chino fit. I had a pair of reds from them that I had to sell, as they looked painted on and I couldn't wear them without feeling, well, icky. Perhaps it's just my waist:inseam that made them look as such, but it was NOT flattering IMO. Also, the rise left little room, if you know what I mean.


I'm unfamilar with them. Trip's look good in the pics...but I probably need to try a pair on for myself if that is your experience Hookem. _Nothing_ is more pathetic than a man over 60 in a pair of "painted on" low rise pants. What's the secret to your's Trip? As I look a bit closer it appears the opening may be a bit more narrow than I would normally go with. Looks fine on you however.


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> Trip,
> 
> I really like the entire kit! Can't go wrong with a navy sack blazer...I wear mine probably 3 days a week...or more. Great collar roll and 4-in-hand knot and classic tie. Couple of questions. I really like the khakis. Even though I prefer the traditional cut BB shirt...I like trimmer khakis. Only problem is that they often come with a low rise. That's not cool for a guy my age. Those Rugby University Slims do not look as though the rise is that low on you. I have the regular fit LE Legacy's (not sure what cut your's are) but how would you compare them--if that is what you wear? How about BB Clarks--I think I've seen you in those.
> 
> Finally...I've been wanting a pair of bucks lately. Seems everyone offers them. You said the Eastlands are awesome. Where do you find them and what do you like about them compared to any others you've tried? They look great.


Salty,

I've never grabbed a measuring tape to check, but the only pants on which I've ever detected a difference in rise are the Bill's. Otherwise everything sits about a half inch below my navel. Regular RL, RL Rugby, LE, LE Canvas, & J.Crew all sit the same on me as far as I can tell. The RL Rugby continue to be my favorite chino simply because I like the slim fit and they're very soft without feeling flimsy. They're definately not for everyone due to the cut and the fact that they're a little distressed, but for my modestly thin build they work well.

EDIT: The Bucks!

I've been looking for a pair of bucks for months and months and months. Like the camel hair blazer, I've seen far fewer dirty bucks around there than I thought I would so there's not a lot to go on. I was initially inspired by an old pair of Bass my cousin wears, but Bass continues to spiral toward "dress crocs" and they're starting to shape the shoes in strange ways. Eastland seemed to be the best most classic rendition of the dirty buck that I've found. I feel like they should essentially be cheap, like boat shoes or camp mocs, and take on a nice ragged look as they get used. The Eastlands were about $70 on Amazon, bear the perfect shape, and have so far worn in better than I could have hoped for. I'm thinking of stashing a few pairs away in my "Trad Vault" where I'll preserve the staples for when China decides to offer us only tarpaulin coveralls so we can be more easily deloused and I move higher up the mountain.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> New office, new (more formal) dress code.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford suit
> JAB shirt
> BB tie and square
> Targyles
> BB (C&J) monks


good luck in new job


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Honestly, I'm a bit bamboozled by Trip's Rugby chino fit. I had a pair of reds from them that I had to sell, as they looked painted on and I couldn't wear them without feeling, well, icky. Perhaps it's just my waist:inseam that made them look as such, but it was NOT flattering IMO. Also, the rise left little room, if you know what I mean.


Hookem,

I've found the Rugby chinos to be like buying Levis. There can be an astonishing variance for a mass-produced product. I wear a 33x32 in these, but a 34x32 in LE & BB (go figure considering Rugby is known for a shorter trimmer fit in everything). I've found that I have to try on every pair of pants as one might be so tight on my calf I can't wear socks and the next is perfectly comfortable. Generally with 2-3 pairs on the shelf you can find a pair that works. When you do get the right pair they fit like a J.Crew classic fit that's just a little more tapered toward the ankle (another Italian characteristic I really like).


----------



## Trip English

Joe Beamish said:


> ^ I will do it. Looking forward to submitting a whimsical, NYer style drawing of myself wearing my next ensemble. This allows me to smooth out sartorial errors of commission and omission, replacing them with artistic ones.
> 
> Trip that is a trad fastball over the plate. Well done. My current favorite khakis (j. crew urban slims) fit like that model of RL's you're wearing, and which I'd like to try....
> 
> Incidentally I just came across the "Take Ivy" book at The Whitney gift shop. Very nice, though I'd rather buy it for less on Amazon. There's a table in the back of the book listing what every Ivy wardrobe should have in it....


Joe,

I really look forward to the submission. I've often thought of two variations to add to the WAYWT thread. One would be illustrations, the other would be taking my pictures in the style of other posters with distinct photographic styles as homages of sorts. (The latter idea sprung from my desire to be Andy this past Halloween which was shouted down by Mrs. English. She didn't think anyone would understand that a man in a jacket and tie holding up a CD ROM was a costume!)


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> :drunken_smilie: Trip knows how much I admire his style, so I will venture to say that a fastball over the plate is not necessarily the pitch you wanna throw: I think it's a little boring, coming from you, Trip :drunken_smilie:


Thanks Rambler. Today was a no-nonsense day in the showroom so I pulled together the least nonsense my wardrobe would permit. Tomorrow will be a spicier meatball.


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> I'm unfamilar with them. Trip's look good in the pics...but I probably need to try a pair on for myself if that is your experience Hookem. _Nothing_ is more pathetic than a man over 60 in a pair of "painted on" low rise pants. What's the secret to your's Trip? As I look a bit closer it appears the opening may be a bit more narrow than I would normally go with. Looks fine on you however.


I'd probably shy away from them, Salty. Not because I don't think you could pull them off, but because the very trim ankle is more Naples than Cambridge and it's different than the traditionally accepted offerings like Bill's M3 which is more of a straight leg with modest tapering. The Rugby chinos fit like Incotex (which may not be a frame of reference for many here, but Brownshoe wore them). I like them slim around the ankle with a bit of sock or ankle showing depending on the season. Goes with a shorter jacket cut which I find most sack coats have.

I'd give the M3s a try if you're looking for some variety around the BB Clark (which I do have and do like, but only wear for certain business occasions where a pressed seam has some value)


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Thanks, Trip--very helpful info. Sorry for the incessent questions, but if you will indulge me...how would you compare the rise of the M3s and the Clark? The only think that has held me back from ordering a pair of M3s is the concern about a too short rise. I love the way the Clarks fit in the seat and legs...but find them just a tad lower in the rise than ideal for me (I like to wear my trousers at the belly button). Even a half inch to an inch or so longer than the Clarks would be great. Even the same would work...but no shorter.

Also...your thoughts on the Eastland Bucks (as compared to any others you may be familiar with) would be appreciated as well. I am--believe it or not--contemplating my first pair after all these years. There are tons on the market...many fairly inexpensive (Bass being a good example). I do need a bit of room in the forefoot and toe box area as my feet seem to have spread a bit over the years. I've always worn a 9D...but tend to need an E now to prevent getting blisters on my little toe. Go figure. 

Thanks for any advice you could share. Much obliged.


----------



## hookem12387

Interesting. Thanks, Trip. Next time I'm in Dallas I'll run by their store. Wish they had one in Austin or Houston


----------



## Saltydog

Rambler...I need your help again! You helped me get pics out of photobucket and onto this site with your posting for dummies advice when I asked for it a couple of months ago. I've still got it. Didn't post for a while and now I can't seem to find directions on how to get new photos on my site at photobucket.

Can you give me more _very simple step by step_ instructions on getting from document files or whatever onto photobucket? Please? This picture posting is maddening until one gets it down.


----------



## Per

Trip English said:


> Ivy? Taken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great knot!


----------



## mcarthur

bb suit
rlp bd
sf necktie
h ps
bb braces


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit and shirt
PRL tie
BB socks
Alan McAfee brogues


----------



## The Rambler

well done - BB flannel looks great.


----------



## Sir Cingle

As always, folks are looking good on the thread. Trip: It may bore other people, but I dig that classic "Take Ivy" look. Fantastic. Here's my latest effort:



English Shop 3/2 houndstooth sack (thanks, Tweedy!)
Lands' End navy knit tie
Brooks Brothers blue pinpoint button down
J. Press tie bar
Lands' End charcoal slacks (not shown)
no-name argyles (ditto)
Weejuns (ditto)

And, to make me warm in the winter cold, my new brown Gloverall duffel coat (not shown). This coat is simply fantastic--the warmest and best duffel coat I've ever owned.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

A frigid Mississippi December day at 40F considering I once wore shorts on Christmas.

Brown moleskin jacket: local mens store label, a great number with three button front and patch pockets
Harley of Scotland shetland sweater: a marl of green, tan, and rust
Brooks tattersall: tan, green, and brown small check
Austin Jeffers Trace Carrier Belt
Levis
Woolrich socks
RL Suede chelseas: propped up on desk next to a pile of toxic prose to grade


----------



## The Rambler

SirC: you are doing a fantastic job of building your wardrobe!


----------



## The Rambler

Mississippi Mud said:


> RL Suede chelseas: propped up on desk next to a pile of toxic prose to grade


I'd feel sorry for you, Mud, if I didn't suspect that you'll get about a month to recover from your labors.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> SirC: you are doing a fantastic job of building your wardrobe!


Thank you so much, Rambler! I've yet to wear the houndstooth with any other patterns. I'm not advanced enough for serious pattern matching. But I like the busy jacket with a simple tie and a simple shirt.


----------



## Patrick06790

Heavy Tweed Suit


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> I'd feel sorry for you, Mud, if I didn't suspect that you'll get about a month to recover from your labors.


Ah, but I will have to read decent prose the entire time as an antidote.


----------



## Trip English

THREE!!!





































Blazer: Vintage BB Brooksknit 3/2 sack 3 patch pocket blazer = Holy Grail
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Thrifted no-name
Collar Pin: J.Press
Vest: BB Fair Isle
Pants: RL Rugby (identical to yesterday's pair)
Shoes: AE


----------



## The Rambler

Great look, Trip.
Mighty impressive trou on that suit, Patrick. Lined?


----------



## Wisco

Another long day of meetings. I wonder how sometimes work seems to = meetings...










BB 346 Navy flannel blazer with blue and gray windowpane 
Blue Mytailor.com shirt
Sam Hober striped grenadine tie, navy base
White PS with navy border
LE medium gray all-arounder wool pants (not shown)
AE Strands, dark brown burnished calf (not shown)


----------



## Wisco

Patrick06790 said:


> Heavy Tweed Suit


I'm really envious.... I've always wanted a full tweed suit. Looks really good on you.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Wisco said:


> I'm really envious.... I've always wanted a full tweed suit. Looks really good on you.


Brothers in envy, Wisco. I may only have three days a year to wear it in Mississippi but that doesn't stop me.


----------



## hookem12387

Martin & Osa sweater, Ben Silver Tie, Brooks OCBD


----------



## Trip English

Like the green repp tie with the pink OCBD. Can't really make out the color of the stripes so I don't know whether to be proud or hurt or furious.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Like the green repp tie with the pink OCBD. Can't really make out the color of the stripes so I don't know whether to be proud or hurt or furious.


Thanks, Trip. Orange and gold, hope that doesn't trigger any PTSD. Edit: mirror cleaned, picture replaced, face saved.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Odin

Wisco - excellent Hober tie. What width and how many folds?


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> THREE!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: Vintage BB Brooksknit 3/2 sack 3 patch pocket blazer = Holy Grail
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Tie: Thrifted no-name
> Collar Pin: J.Press
> Vest: BB Fair Isle
> Pants: RL Rugby (identical to yesterday's pair)
> Shoes: AE


Collar pin with button down? Not sure if I've seen that before. A very nice outfit however.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rambler said:


> Great look, Trip.
> Mighty impressive trou on that suit, Patrick. Lined?


Lined to just above the knee. I wear them with long johns, which is why I say i could go skiing in that suit.


----------



## Wisco

Odin said:


> Wisco - excellent Hober tie. What width and how many folds?


Odin,

4-fold and 3.25 inches wide.


----------



## Odin

Wisco said:


> Odin,
> 
> 4-fold and 3.25 inches wide.


Thanks. I just placed an order that will be a Christmas present from my wife. She's happy, I'm happy.


----------



## Orgetorix

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
Florsheim PTBs (breaking my own rule about bluchers with suits, but this is sort of a Friday suit.)


----------



## andcounting

Trip, I was eager to hear your answer to this question. Did you see it?



Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Thanks, Trip--very helpful info. Sorry for the incessent questions, but if you will indulge me...how would you compare the rise of the M3s and the Clark? The only think that has held me back from ordering a pair of M3s is the concern about a too short rise. I love the way the Clarks fit in the seat and legs...but find them just a tad lower in the rise than ideal for me (I like to wear my trousers at the belly button). Even a half inch to an inch or so longer than the Clarks would be great. Even the same would work...but no shorter.
> 
> Also...your thoughts on the Eastland Bucks (as compared to any others you may be familiar with) would be appreciated as well. I am--believe it or not--contemplating my first pair after all these years. There are tons on the market...many fairly inexpensive (Bass being a good example). I do need a bit of room in the forefoot and toe box area as my feet seem to have spread a bit over the years. I've always worn a 9D...but tend to need an E now to prevent getting blisters on my little toe. Go figure.
> 
> Thanks for any advice you could share. Much obliged.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Really boring today--especially in comparison with Orgetorix's fancy rig. But here it is:



J. Press Shaggy Dog cardigan
Sid Mashburn white pinpoint shirt
Brooks Brothers repp tie
Rugby cords (not shown)
Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
and...
my new Alden shell cordovan #8 long wings (not shown)!!! After a few months, I've finally worn them outside the apartment! And they're fantastic.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Best Defence Against Michigan Winter Cold - J. Press Donegal Tweed Suit*

Walk of Bo this morning was akin to doing it in a freezer. 7degree temperature and volatile winds made it unbearable. Decided to kit up to make the best of what apprears to be a sunny but frigid day. Base apparel should to the trick!

J. Press Tan Donegal Three Piece Suit - Two Button Jacket with ticket pocket - Made in Ireland.

Gitman Blue Pinpoint OCBD - Made in USA

Robert Talbott Paisley Necktie - Rust, gold, blue yellow green and touch of beige purchased at Van Boven a few years back - Made in USA

Burgundy Trafalgar Calfskin belt with Foxhead Buckle. - Made in USA.

Alden British Tan Pebble Grain Calfskin Full Strap Loafers - From 1990 or 1991 - original soles and heals - rarely worn. Look great with this rig. - Made in USA

Scott Nichol Navy Cable Knit Mustard Boot Socks with Chartreuse toes and heels- color combo sounds funky but they nicely complement suit and shoes. - Made in England.

J. Press British Warmer - Made in Canada

BB 3x3 Double Breasted Polo Coat - same vintage as shoes - Made in USA

Oatmeal Wool Hanna Irish Walking Hat - Made in Ireland

BB Fine Calfskin Leather Gloves - Made in Italy - 50% sale deal last year.


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
No name repp
LLBean town and field charcoal flannels
Brown gunboats


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Looking sharp, CMDC! Great Press jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

The usual stuff, except for brand new Alden #8 lhs. Half size down is a perfect fit for me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLP scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
JS jeans
Brioni belt
DD socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## cecil47

a few from this week:






BB camelhair 3/2 sack
LE sweater
BB OCBD
Tiebar tie
Khakis
Targyles
AE Woodstocks





BB cord 3/2
JAB OCBD
Escher tie
Cape Cods


BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE pinpoint BD & tie


----------



## Cajunking

I know I haven't posted in ages, but I found the sudden small resurgence in collar bars kind of funny seeing as I wore one last weekend..!

Keep it up, gents.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> BB shirt
> American Living tie
> Florsheim PTBs (breaking my own rule about bluchers with suits, but this is sort of a Friday suit.)


looking good.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Really boring today--especially in comparison with Orgetorix's fancy rig. But here it is:
> 
> J. Press Shaggy Dog cardigan
> Sid Mashburn white pinpoint shirt
> Brooks Brothers repp tie
> Rugby cords (not shown)
> Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
> and...
> my new Alden shell cordovan #8 long wings (not shown)!!! After a few months, I've finally worn them outside the apartment! And they're fantastic.


once you have completed the break in process, your lwb's need to see the light of the day. shells are very hardy


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> The usual stuff, except for brand new Alden #8 lhs. Half size down is a perfect fit for me.


enjoy wearing


----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Excellent, Rambler


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys. JB, we need photos, or, even better, a sketch out of you!


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
rlp bd
bills khakis
h ps


----------



## tradfan207

cecil47 said:


> a few from this week:
> 
> BB camelhair 3/2 sack
> LE sweater
> BB OCBD
> Tiebar tie
> Khakis
> Targyles
> AE Woodstocks
> 
> BB cord 3/2
> JAB OCBD
> Escher tie
> Cape Cods
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> LE pinpoint BD & tie


Sick, sick collar rolls!


----------



## The Rambler

^ yeah, #1 is my favorite, but the JAB is right up there.


----------



## preppypauper

*WIWT*


















Land's End Navy Blazer
Kirkland (Yes, Costco Kirkland!) OCBD
BB Bow Tie
Chinos
Rockport Penny Loafers


----------



## Orgetorix

Boring casual today.

















BB pink OCBD and sweater
Nautica jeans
Alfred Sargent for Land's End suede chelseas


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix had a really good week. Nice job Sir.

Boring Friday for me as well










Fresh snow always keeps things looking pretty in the winter time

Orvis hemp/cotton denim shirt
BB Fair Isle vest
American Living (RL) coat










Context Roy boots (Alden), Horween chromexcel
Duluth Trading mid-weight firehose pants


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> Orgetorix had a really good week. Nice job Sir.


Thanks! Two things working in my favor this week. 1) Moved into a new office with a more formal dress code, allowing me to get the suits back into rotation. 2) Found a good spot in the new office that has enough light for good pictures and is private enough that I don't have to hide in the bathroom or endure odd looks from coworkers while taking photos of myself.


----------



## cecil47

@Preppypauper - Dig the specs, where are they from?


----------



## cecil47

Thanks to TF207 & Rambler. Rambler, I need a pair of shell LHS, but still too cheap to crowbar open the wallet for new, even at that price!


----------



## Dragoon

^ Wisco, love the Ugg tracks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

cecil47 said:


> Thanks to TF207 & Rambler. Rambler, I need a pair of shell LHS, but still too cheap to crowbar open the wallet for new, even at that price!


It's shiny weejuns for me too!! (for now)


----------



## Sir Cingle

mcarthur said:


> bb blazer
> rlp sweater
> rlp bd
> bills khakis
> h ps


Very nice, Mac! I dig the shirt and the hat.


----------



## The Rambler

^ Uncle Mac's felt fedoras, like his panamas, are in a class by themselves (though AlanC comes close).


----------



## CMDC

Thrifted LE Made in Scotland shetland
JAB unistripe ocbd
LLBean double L khakis
Bass Dawson


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> ^ Uncle Mac's felt fedoras, like his panamas, are in a class by themselves (though AlanC comes close).


Mac has me beat from Optimo to Aldens.


----------



## Wisco

Dragoon said:


> ^ Wisco, love the Ugg tracks.


The picture is from the sidewalk in front of our home... the Ugg tracks are from my daughter who walked the dog this morning


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> Thrifted LE Made in Scotland shetland
> JAB unistripe ocbd
> LLBean double L khakis
> Bass Dawson


Nice shetland, CMDC! A very nice thrift find.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks. Its got a small hole that I've got to darn, but for $5 I can handle that. On my recent thrifting I've found myself looking harder for sweaters than jackets. The tweed has been mighty slim pickings down here, which surprises me now that we've hit the colder weather.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> The usual stuff, except for brand new Alden #8 lhs. Half size down is a perfect fit for me.


I really like your new LHS...enjoy wearing. Brush them until it hurts!



mcarthur said:


> bb blazer
> rlp sweater
> rlp bd
> bills khakis
> h ps


Looking good Uncle! nice pocket square color!



Wisco said:


> Context Roy boots (Alden), Horween chromexcel
> Duluth Trading mid-weight firehose pants


Isn't Chromexcel the BEST...smooth creasing, hard wearing, little to no maintenance! Great looking boots!

My first week back at work after a nice long paternity leave:

Monday: Started out casually. I was expecting a slow first day back, but got called into an all day meeting at 8:15am and was the only fellow not wearing a tie, which I sort of regreted. I was comfortable though.

Tuesday: Boy am I glad that I snapped WAYWT pics of Tuesday's outfit. It had been some time since I had put on these high waisted HSM trousers and I had no idea how LONG they were. I will not wear these again until I can shorten them by about 2 inches.

Wednesday: I was pretty happy with how this one turned out. First time wearing the tie which was thrifted at the GW. I thought the outline of the dots worked well with the tan camel hair.

My new HT overcoat arrived today. I'm very excited about the warmth it will provide as I will be hiking around downtown Charlotte every day next week.


----------



## Trip English

YCB, a few nice outings there. Is the shirt in #1 yellow or ecru? I agree about the tie in #3. Very nice combo. Sport coat in #2 remains an object of my jealousy.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> YCB, a few nice outings there. Is the shirt in #1 yellow or ecru? I agree about the tie in #3. Very nice combo. Sport coat in #2 remains an object of my jealousy.


Thanks Trip. Shirt number 1 is ecru/beige. I only own one yellow shirt and it's in a pile getting ready to be dropped at the GW. Yellow shirts make me think of Dwight K. Schrute.


----------



## kitonbrioni

NM jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM polo
BJ belt
PS socks
BJ boots
MJ cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice, Mac! I dig the shirt and the hat.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^ Uncle Mac's felt fedoras, like his panamas, are in a class by themselves (though AlanC comes close).


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
bj sport shirt
hf khakis
h ps


----------



## sporto55

Nice Crew Neck. I like the colors and the distinctive high crew neck. Alan Paine crews are a dying breed.


----------



## sporto55

AlanC said:


> A chill wind is a-blowin'
> 
> Alan Paine argyle shetland
> BB slim fit OCBD
> PRL chinos
> hoof pick belt (unseen)
> Alden Indys (old school with duck lining)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed Thinsulate cap by Eddie Bauer (made in USA)
> J Press scarf
> Marmot gloves
> 1950s Navy issue peacoat


Nice Crew Neck. I like the contrasting colors in the Sweater ad thedistinctive high crew neck. Unfortunately Alan Paine Sweaters are a dying breed. They used to be sold almost at every men's store in america. Some one lost the vision. Quality Shetland Wool Crews are difficult to find


----------



## hookem12387

I have a question; living in a warmer climate may be the cause of my ignorance here, but what is the point of wearing a scarf under a coat's collar? It doesn't seem like it would add any warmth? Is it just for looks?


----------



## Jovan

Trust me, it helps.


----------



## jsteele

Jovan said:


> Trust me, it helps.


+1. Glad I don't have to worry too much anymore about such things - just recently moved to SWFL.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> I have a question; living in a warmer climate may be the cause of my ignorance here, but what is the point of wearing a scarf under a coat's collar? It doesn't seem like it would add any warmth? Is it just for looks?


I've never understood this. It doesn't do anything at all. It's like tucking a glove into a sleeve cuff. Entirely decorative and completely goofy looking if it's not a white scarf under the collar of a black top coat (which is an entirely decorative outfit).


----------



## ds23pallas

Out for lunch at the club with dad. BB University Blazer, BB blue uni-stripe OCBD, J Press Shaggy Dog, Bills M2 khakis, Wigwam socks and Alden Cape Cod Penney Loafers:


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I've never understood this. It doesn't do anything at all. It's like tucking a glove into a sleeve cuff. Entirely decorative and completely goofy looking if it's not a white scarf under the collar of a black top coat (which is an entirely decorative outfit).


A shirt collar and tie are not going to keep your neck warm nor protect it against cold wind. I know some guys just drape the scarf around their neck, but I wrap it around like God intended!


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Out for lunch at the club with dad. BB University Blazer, BB blue uni-stripe OCBD, J Press Shaggy Dog, Bills M2 khakis, Wigwam socks and Alden Cape Cod Penney Loafers:


i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
rlp bd
hf khakis
h ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
MJ scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Taverniti jeans
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Lucchese boots
Guerlain Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Trip English

A busy day at work. Almost didn't get time to snap a picture, but I really liked the outfit today. Tried a slightly different lighting and camera position, which I think worked a little better, but it also seems to have given me a hunchback. Oh well.














































Sport Coat: Vintage BB Brookstweed 3/2 Sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Vest: Barbour
Tie: Random Thrifted BB Knockoff
Pants: RL Rugby University Slim
Shoes: AE


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great sack, Trip. Very nice.


----------



## chiamdream

Trip, that BB jacket worked out great. Very nice.

Holiday party this evening:










Vintage Harris Tweed from the Exchange (flask of Johnnie Walker in the left pocket), PRL vest, J Crew OCBD, khakis, and tie. Will add Bean Boots before heading out into the muck.


----------



## AlanC

USN peacoat, ca 1950s
Venanzi sweater
BB moleskins
Alden chukkas


----------



## Trip English

Nice work. Especially the flask.


----------



## Trip English

Those specs really suit you, Alan. Hope you didn't terrorize any tiny settlers.


----------



## AlanC

^Thanks. That's a second pair of frames I got when I picked up the Lafonts. Those are from microshapes. The settlers ended up tying me to the ground.

Cool Barbour vest, btw.


----------



## cecil47

Walked the ditches for two and a half hours and not one duck. Not one.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> USN peacoat, ca 1950s
> Venanzi sweater
> BB moleskins
> Alden chukkas


beautiful picture


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> Walked the ditches for two and a half hours and not one duck. Not one.


no ducks but good exercise


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> no ducks but good exercise


Sure beats workin'


----------



## The Rambler

:drunken_smilie:Wonderful Saturday pix - thenks, guys!


----------



## Orgetorix

Quick snap on the way out the door to the wedding in which I was an usher this afternoon:


----------



## AlanC

^Sharp!


----------



## rbstc123

Wore this to a family Christmas party today. Not festive but functional as the party takes place in the country.

Barbour flat cap
Lt. Blue RLP OCBD
Navy Blue BB Country Club collared 3 button merino sweater
Houndstooth Khakis Gap (don't hate&#8230;Goodwill find. Great pattern!)
BB Peal & Co. Boots
Grandfather's brown, vintage Mighty Mac Corduroy jacket. Double vent. Extremely soft. Love this jacket for many reasons.
BB british tan gloves

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/dsc06240y.jpg/

https://img526.imageshack.us/i/dsc06244h.jpg/


----------



## video2

nice shoes


----------



## video2

AlanC said:


> USN peacoat, ca 1950s
> Venanzi sweater
> BB moleskins
> Alden chukkas


what can i say, you did a great job. well done


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Big Chill Rig*

Attended the "The Big Chill" collegiate hockey game yesterday between Michigan State and University of Michigan outdoors in Michigan Stadium. Never been an avid sports fan, but did skate hockey in prep school full tenure and two years of varsity at duLac. An interesting melange of people, attire and refreshment choices. Outdoor seats on row 75 at center ice among a great group of friends and strangers - Americans, Canadians, Chinese, Spartans & Wolverines et al. Michigan prevailed 5-0. Kudos to the Michigan Athletic Department for an event well done. This event should be institutionalized as annual affair.

Viyella Red Stuart button down sport shirt - Made in England.

Navy Irish Arayan Knit Sweater - Made in Ireland.

Scarpa Edwardo Alpine Hiking Boots - Made in Italy.

The Andover Shop Dark Grey Wide Wale Corduroys - 1.75 cuffs - no break - Made in USA.

Burgundy harness leather belt and horsepick buckle - Trafalgar via Eljos - Made in USA

Yellow Knit Scarf - Ben Silver - Made in Italy

Navy Barbour Bedale - Made in England

Navy with Yellow Rings Cricket Hat - Cable Car Clothiers - Made in England

BB dark brown leather gloves - Made in Italy

BB Sterling Silver Monogrammed Flask - Buffalo Trace Bourbon - mixed nicely with Uof Stadium bilge water coffee.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Quick snap on the way out the door to the wedding in which I was an usher this afternoon:


looking very good


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> Attended the "The Big Chill" collegiate hockey game yesterday between Michigan State and University of Michigan outdoors in Michigan Stadium. Never been an avid sports fan, but did skate hockey in prep school full tenure and two years of varsity at duLac. An interesting melange of people, attire and refreshment choices. Outdoor seats on row 75 at center ice among a great group of friends and strangers - Americans, Canadians, Chinese, Spartans & Wolverines et al. Michigan prevailed 5-0. Kudos to the Michigan Athletic Department for an event well done. This event should be institutionalized as annual affair.
> 
> Viyella Red Stuart button down sport shirt - Made in England.
> 
> Navy Irish Arayan Knit Sweater - Made in Ireland.
> 
> Scarpa Edwardo Alpine Hiking Boots - Made in Italy.
> 
> The Andover Shop Dark Grey Wide Wale Corduroys - 1.75 cuffs - no break - Made in USA.
> 
> Burgundy harness leather belt and horsepick buckle - Trafalgar via Eljos - Made in USA
> 
> Yellow Knit Scarf - Ben Silver - Made in Italy
> 
> Navy Barbour Bedale - Made in England
> 
> Navy with Yellow Rings Cricket Hat - Cable Car Clothiers - Made in England
> 
> BB dark brown leather gloves - Made in Italy
> 
> BB Sterling Silver Monogrammed Flask - Buffalo Trace Bourbon - mixed nicely with Uof Stadium bilge water coffee.


the world record for attendance at a hockey game and good news for a mi sports fans


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
NM pocket-square
LP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton suit
Zegna pocket-square
NM tie
Brioni shirt
Tiffany cufflinks
Cartier belt
Varvatos socks
Brioni balmorals
Patek watch


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> bb blazer
> rlp sweater
> rlp bd
> hf khakis
> h ps


Great looking rig, Uncle. Am I correct in recalling that your "bb" stands for Burberry? In like manner, the "hf" khakis would be Hickey Freeman? If I'm right, how do you rate those khakis with Bills and Berles (I don't remember if you said, in answer to a previous question) whether you wear the Charleston model by Berles or just the name brand Berles khakis).

Given your outstanding taste and the care you excercise both in selection and the expert way with which you maintain your headgear and footwear, I'm sure others--like me--are interested in the other choices in your wardrobe. You've been gracious in answering my queries in the past i.e.(You favor PRL long sleeve buttondowns in cooler weather, often paired with with PRL sweaters...and PRL polos in the summer.) Thanks for that insight.

Given all the discussions on this forum about what what shirts, khakis and blazers folks prefer and why...I hope I'm not being presumptious in asking your opinions on these items as well. Additionally, was there a time when you preferred (for example) Brooks Brothers ocbds or chinos? Just curious and apologies if I'm being intrusive.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Let It Snow, Let It Snow, Let It Snow*

The arctic comes to Ann Arbor. Three inches of snow so far, hight winds and limited visbility. Bo the Black Lab loves playing retrieve the tennis balls in these conditiions. Unfortunately his stammina is greater than mine. Red Sunday Times, ran a couple of errands and have made some progress plowing through Noah Feldman's Scorpions, the sage of FDR and the Supreme Court in mid-1930s.

BB blue and white university stripe OCBD - Made in USA

Beige Pringle Cashmere Crewneck Sweater - Made in England

Charcoal Wide Wale Corduroys from Godfrey's of Columbus, Ohio - Made in USA 1.75" cuffs - a bit of break

Grey Cableknit Shetland Boot Socks - from Eljos a gazillion years ago - Made in United Kingdom - either England or Scotland!

Ouoddy Camp Mocs - Made in USA

Olive Barbour Border - Made in England.

Red Polo Cashmere Scarf - Made in England

Orange Donegal Rag Mittens - Made in USA

Fox Fur Trooper Hat from a neat Trad sporting and outdoor goods shop in Traverse City about a decade ago - Made in USA


----------



## Dragoon

Looking like an all day pajama day for me. We have had intermittent snow flurries all day, lows forecast for the mid teens the next three nights. This weather and the short days literally make me want to cry. My lovely wife and the other dog went to visit her dad this weekend. We are both looking forward to their return at any minute.

I would not argue that the uggs aren't in fact ugly but they make great house shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Great Sunday afternoon attire, Dragoon but, I must badly (I fear) paraphrase a comment attributed to the late, great Winston Churchill; "and on the morrow, your four legged friend may not still be sitting there wondering why you have your feet jammed into his favorite chew toy but, your Uggs, Sir, will still be ugly!"


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Great Sunday afternoon attire, Dragoon but, I must badly (I fear) paraphrase a comment attributed to the late, great Winston Churchill; "and on the morrow, your four legged friend may not still be sitting there wondering why you have your feet jammed into his favorite chew toy but, your Uggs, Sir, will still be ugly!"


ugg's maybe ugly but they are my favorite house slipper


----------



## YoungClayB

Happy Sunday everyone. It's going to be a cold week. Brrrrrr!!!



Shirt: Jos A Bank
Tie: Daniel Cremieux
Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
Blazer: Stafford
Shoes: AE Hastings


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Great looking rig, Uncle. Am I correct in recalling that your "bb" stands for Burberry? In like manner, the "hf" khakis would be Hickey Freeman? If I'm right, how do you rate those khakis with Bills and Berles (I don't remember if you said, in answer to a previous question) whether you wear the Charleston model by Berles or just the name brand Berles khakis).
> 
> Given your outstanding taste and the care you excercise both in selection and the expert way with which you maintain your headgear and footwear, I'm sure others--like me--are interested in the other choices in your wardrobe. You've been gracious in answering my queries in the past i.e.(You favor PRL long sleeve buttondowns in cooler weather, often paired with with PRL sweaters...and PRL polos in the summer.) Thanks for that insight.
> 
> Given all the discussions on this forum about what what shirts, khakis and blazers folks prefer and why...I hope I'm not being presumptious in asking your opinions on these items as well. Additionally, was there a time when you preferred (for example) Brooks Brothers ocbds or chinos? Just curious and apologies if I'm being intrusive.


you are correct in your assumptions of what the symbols stand for.
in my youth i was the man from 346 from head to toe. in the 1960's 346 started its decline and by the 1980's my only clothes purchased from 346 was my suits
i am color blind and my wife's buys all my clothing. also, she layouts my daily clothing


----------



## Trip English

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. It's going to be a cold week. Brrrrrr!!!
> 
> Shirt: Jos A Bank
> Tie: Daniel Cremieux
> Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
> Blazer: Stafford
> Shoes: AE Hastings


BAM. Crisp as can be, YCB. You've been stepping up your game noticeably. Those lengths are approaching a surgical "Cards-like" perfection. Also very happy to see what I believe to be the first photograph of Bills M3s EVER TAKEN. ANYWHERE.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. It's going to be a cold week. Brrrrrr!!!
> 
> Shirt: Jos A Bank
> Tie: Daniel Cremieux
> Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
> Blazer: Stafford
> Shoes: AE Hastings


nice looking attire


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> you are correct in your assumptions of what the symbols stand for.
> in my youth i was the man from 346 from head to toe. in the 1960's 346 started its decline and by the 1980's my only clothes purchased from 346 was my suits
> i am color blind and my wife's buys all my clothing. also, she layouts my daily clothing


Most kind of you Uncle--thank you for your indulgence. If I may push my luck, in terms of fit...do you have a preference in Bills, Berles or PRL khakis?


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> BAM. Crisp as can be, YCB. You've been stepping up your game noticeably. Those lengths are approaching a surgical "Cards-like" perfection. Also very happy to see what I believe to be the first photograph of Bills M3s EVER TAKEN. ANYWHERE.


Thanks Trip. When I first started posting here about a year ago, I owned 2 suits and not even a single sport coat or blazer. ALL of my shirts were too big and I had two pairs of J&M Meltons in rotation. The first thing I did was buy 2 pairs of AEs to retire the tired J&Ms (black PAs and the Chili Hastings pictured above). Next, I went out and spent about $500 buying 4 sport coats that were too big and and tried to rely on a tailor to make them fit...a few of them are what I would call wearable but nowhere near where they need to be. And then it happened...I started buying lightly worn used shoes off of EBay and started frequenting the Goodwills. Almost ALL of the good fitting jackets that I have been wearing recently are from the GW; the exception is a HT that I got from eBay for $26. I guess what I have learned is that for the most part, modern day clothing manufacturers don't really make clothes that fit me well (none that I can afford anyways). All the new jackets in the dept stores measure about 2 sizes too big it seems. I have found that A vintage 38 short fits me really well. The 4 jackets that I bought new last year and had cut were all 38Rs and frankly they are just way too big in the shoulders...not to mention the football pads in the shoulders. Eeshh.

I really appreciate your comments and you should know that your critiques throughout the past year have really helped steer me in the right direction.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> BAM. Crisp as can be, YCB. You've been stepping up your game noticeably. Those lengths are approaching a surgical "Cards-like" perfection. Also very happy to see what I believe to be the first photograph of Bills M3s EVER TAKEN. ANYWHERE.


M3s don't get a lot of love here, but I've seen a lot of pictures of them on the forum. Prefer them myself. They look great on Young Clay.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Most kind of you Uncle--thank you for your indulgence. If I may push my luck, in terms of fit...do you have a preference in Bills, Berles or PRL khakis?


bills are m2 
rpl and berle i do not know


----------



## Trip English

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Trip. When I first started posting here about a year ago, I owned 2 suits and not even a single sport coat or blazer. ALL of my shirts were too big and I had two pairs of J&M Meltons in rotation. The first thing I did was buy 2 pairs of AEs to retire the tired J&Ms (black PAs and the Chili Hastings pictured above). Next, I went out and spent about $500 buying 4 sport coats that were too big and and tried to rely on a tailor to make them fit...a few of them are what I would call wearable but nowhere near where they need to be. And then it happened...I started buying lightly worn used shoes off of EBay and started frequenting the Goodwills. Almost ALL of the good fitting jackets that I have been wearing recently are from the GW; the exception is a HT that I got from eBay for $26. I guess what I have learned is that for the most part, modern day clothing manufacturers don't really make clothes that fit me well (none that I can afford anyways). All the new jackets in the dept stores measure about 2 sizes too big it seems. I have found that A vintage 38 short fits me really well. The 4 jackets that I bought new last year and had cut were all 38Rs and frankly they are just way too big in the shoulders...not to mention the football pads in the shoulders. Eeshh.
> 
> I really appreciate your comments and you should know that your critiques throughout the past year have really helped steer me in the right direction.


OTR stuff is generally pretty terrible these days at any price-point, especially if you have a particular style you adhere to. There are only a handful of items I can think of that I'm happy I purchased new. I was going to splurge on a few new Press sport coats the other day and after trying on a few pairs was disappointed at how built up the shoulders were versus vintage models. Decided it was ridiculous to pay over $900 on sale for two jackets when some scouring thrift stores, the exchange, and eBay would net me a better result.


----------



## Cowtown

mcarthur said:


> ugg's maybe ugly but they are my favorite house slipper


I agree on both counts. I just picked a pair to give to my brother as a Christmas gift.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


>


I like what you did there.



Orgetorix said:


> Quick snap on the way out the door to the wedding in which I was an usher this afternoon:


If I didn't know any better, I'd think you were the groom! That's just the thing for a wedding.



Trip English said:


> BAM. Crisp as can be, YCB. You've been stepping up your game noticeably. Those lengths are approaching a surgical "Cards-like" perfection. Also very happy to see what I believe to be the first photograph of Bills M3s EVER TAKEN. ANYWHERE.


I agree.


----------



## closerlook

mcarthur said:


> i am color blind and my wife's buys all my clothing. also, she layouts my daily clothing


I take it you are color deficient, rather than subject to b/w vision, given your shell varieties.

however, one supposes the different tones of shell, regardless of hues, would be apparent across the color8 --> whiskey spectrum, even in b/w.

p.s. you are looking admirably sharp as always.


----------



## closerlook

nice look, trip.


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> If I didn't know any better, I'd think you were the groom! That's just the thing for a wedding.


I think Orgetorix's wedding pictures are floating around here somewhere - IIRC, it was a dashing morning suit. Great fit on the navy 3-piece, Orgetorix


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> ugg's maybe ugly but they are my favorite house slipper


LOL. Uncle, please do not misunderstand me...indeed Uggs do present a ...unique(?) visual effect but, they do have their time and place and they are comfortable. Ironically, this very morning, with the tail end of a blizzard blowing through Hoosierville and the outdoor temps sitting right at 16 degrees, I am wearing my Ugg Ascots. You just have to love the shearling lining, on days like this!


----------



## hookem12387

My God, this weekend my school lost it's future head coach, my favorite posters like Uggs and I'm 29minutes away from a dreaded Federal Income Tax exam. This 72hrs needs to end


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> I take it you are color deficient, rather than subject to b/w vision, given your shell varieties.
> 
> however, one supposes the different tones of shell, regardless of hues, would be apparent across the color8 --> whiskey spectrum, even in b/w.
> 
> p.s. you are looking admirably sharp as always.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Uncle, please do not misunderstand me...indeed Uggs do present a ...unique(?) visual effect but, they do have their time and place and they are comfortable. Ironically, this very morning, with the tail end of a blizzard blowing through Hoosierville and the outdoor temps sitting right at 16 degrees, I am wearing my Ugg Ascots. You just have to love the shearling lining, on days like this!


get the grandchildren to shovel the snow!


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> My God, this weekend my school lost it's future head coach, my favorite posters like Uggs and I'm 29minutes away from a dreaded Federal Income Tax exam. This 72hrs needs to end


we are confident you will ace the exam


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
rlp bd
h ps
bills khakis


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Sunday everyone. It's going to be a cold week. Brrrrrr!!!


Great fit on the blazer and khakis, Clay!



Jovan said:


> If I didn't know any better, I'd think you were the groom! That's just the thing for a wedding.





Cardinals5 said:


> I think Orgetorix's wedding pictures are floating around here somewhere - IIRC, it was a dashing morning suit. Great fit on the navy 3-piece, Orgetorix


Thanks, guys. The suit was thrifted a few months ago and just came back from the tailor; this was its maiden voyage. The tie was actually from thetiebar.com--I needed a wedding tie, quick, and they had the best price. It's surprisingly OK quality for the price ($15!).

Here's today's cold-and-snowy-Monday attire:
























Oxxford suit
BB shirt and square
Rivetz of Boston wool tie
AE Brantleys


----------



## The Rambler

Your Oxx looks great: you must be pleased that that you've got a new, elevated dress code. Is that a Kent Wang ps?


----------



## Patrick06790

What You Could Be Wearing Today

Peter Beck's Village Store, Salisbury, Conn.


----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## YoungClayB

My first topcoat...ever. I assume that its acceptable to button these things all the way up for warmth right? I wanted to wear the blazer that I wore to church yesterday, but the top button feel off during church...doh. Need to get that put back on asap.







Topcoat: Harris Tweed by Richman Bros.
Blazer: New Castle & York
Shirt: Lands End
Tie: BB Makers
Pants: No Label (thifted)
Shoes: AE Hastings


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding coat, Clay. Looks new, though Richman Bros has been gone for a long time: Patrick showed a nifty Harris sportcoat a few weeks ago, with another really nice check. Of course that top button should be buttoned.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> Your Oxx looks great: you must be pleased that that you've got a new, elevated dress code. Is that a Kent Wang ps?


Thanks! The pocket square is from Brooks.


----------



## Sir Cingle

After you have seen some fantastic photos of some fantastic outfits, why not take a gander at a terrible photo of a rather basic (read: boring?) rig:



J. Press 3/2 blazer
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
Andover Shop repp tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Bill's Khakis M2s (ditto)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


----------



## AlanC

I thought it was your dressing room.



Patrick06790 said:


> What You Could Be Wearing Today
> 
> Peter Beck's Village Store, Salisbury, Conn.
> 
> https://i417.photobucket.com/albums/pp257/patricklakeville/salstrueprep.jpg





Orgetorix said:


> Oxxford suit


I've got a similar BB 3/2 that I need to take into the tailor. It's such a classic suit. You've been really hitting the bold colored neats lately.


----------



## The Rambler

Cajunking said:


> I know I haven't posted in ages, but I found the sudden small resurgence in collar bars kind of funny seeing as I wore one last weekend..!
> 
> Keep it up, gents.


Favor us more often with examples of that sweet Sewanee style, Cajun.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## eagle2250

^^
A great looking rig, as always but, Patrick, (LOL) don't try to tell us that those pics were taken in NW Connecticut...today? If such is the case, it's time for me to abandon Hoosierville and relocate to the sunny clime of your fair State!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ We're supposed to get some wet snow today but I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> I've got a similar BB 3/2 that I need to take into the tailor. It's such a classic suit. You've been really hitting the bold colored neats lately.


It is a great suit. It has a faint blue windowpane, so I've been wearing blues with it so far to try and draw the pattern out. I need to start diversifying a bit.

As for the neats, my tie selection of late has been either more instinctive or more mindless--I'm not sure which--and I've just been gravitating that way. They're easy to mix with other patterns and provide a nice pop of color.


----------



## Cruiser

Cruiser


----------



## hookem12387

mcarthur said:


> we are confident you will ace the exam


Thanks! I think the curve will end up being pretty tight. It was a difficult, but straightforward exam.

I'll be sure to post pics when I'm home, very casual today: Pink Brooks OCBD, blue crewneck sweatshirt (but well made and fitted from LE Canvas, really impressed) and J crew khakis.


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


> It is a great suit. It has a faint blue windowpane, so I've been wearing blues with it so far to try and draw the pattern out. I need to start diversifying a bit.
> 
> As for the neats, my tie selection of late has been either more instinctive or more mindless--I'm not sure which--and I've just been gravitating that way. They're easy to mix with other patterns and provide a nice pop of color.


I didn't catch the windowpane. Mine is just a herringbone weave. I have been moving toward more CBD ties of late, although not neats particularly. I have been including more of them, though.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


^^^

Those are enough "before" shots Cruiser.

Now show us what 4yrs of AAAC has taught you!!


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> I didn't catch the windowpane. Mine is just a herringbone weave. I have been moving toward more CBD ties of late, although not neats particularly. I have been including more of them, though.


Nobody else has caught the windowpane, either. It's so faint it might as well not be there, and I'm about to start wearing it that way.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
Colombo scarf
Portolano gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
CK cords
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Cruiser said:


> Cruiser


your ps fell into your pocket


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
rlp bd
bills khakis
h ps


----------



## Orgetorix

Poor photos today...apparently my coworkers are under the impression that my usual photo studio is a conference room or something.
























Vintage BB sack suit
BB shirt & tie
J&M Aristocraft punch caps


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BB Grey Flannel PoW Suit
BB White OCCC Shirt w/ French Cuffs
A Secret Society Tie
Alden 684
AA-406 Amber


----------



## Cruiser

mcarthur said:


> your ps fell into your pocket


No, it was still in the drawer at my house. I actually have a small collection of those things but for some reason I seldom seem to use them. I think that the last time I did was when I posted this in the other forum during breast cancer awareness month.










So see, I do try - - - sometimes. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Vintage BB sack suit


I'm not certain what to make of the pistripe sack except I like it!!


----------



## CMDC

BB brown herringbone tweed sack, recently thrifted
BB ecru ocbd
Church's tie
BB chocolate moleskin pants
Alden AWW


----------



## Jovan

Mac: While I understand you feel strongly about pocket squares, they aren't absolutely necessary to look polished or just plain good.


----------



## The Rambler

Old favorite tweed suit
Paul Stuart Shirt
BS tie
Alden lhs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
LP sweater
NM scarf
NM gloves
Zegna pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

^^Rambler: Great combo; great tie. Very, very nice, sir.


----------



## hookem12387

I think we need a "Trad Cribs" thread, because I really want to see Rambler's house, as well as Tweedy's victorian


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> I think we need a "Trad Cribs" thread, because I really want to see Rambler's house, as well as Tweedy's victorian


I can imagine the conspicuous displays of tradliness as someone walks the camera out to their driveway where they have a Volvo 240 wagon _AND_ a Saab 900.

We can call it "Tribs"


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> I can imagine the conspicuous displays of tradliness as someone walks the camera out to their driveway where they have a Volvo 240 wagon _AND_ a Saab 900.
> 
> We can call it "Tribs"


 If only I had unlimited funds and willing participants. I could travel all over the greater new england area, bothering muffy's and james's everywhere; all documented on fyeahtribs.tumblr, of course.


----------



## Cardinals5

EastVillageTrad said:


> BB Grey Flannel PoW Suit


Would love to see a pic of this suit sometime.


----------



## The Rambler

What's PoW?


----------



## The Rambler

never mind, I got it.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Very Trad Rig Sans Cravat*

Still very frigid in the Tree City. Cold but clear. Radiance of the sun has a perverse effect in distorting one's perception of the net temperature outside. End of term in sight.

Blue Gitman Pinpoint Button Down - Made in USA

Brown Alpaca Cableknit Sweater from The Andover Shop - Made in England

BB Heavy Olive Gabardine Trousers - the usual cuff length and no break - Made in USA

Burgundy Surcingle Belt - J. Press - Made in USA

H. Freeman Brown and Wheat Herringbone Sport Coat - MTM 3B Sack with Patch Breast Pocket and Flapped Patch Side Pockets - Made in USA

Olive Paul Stuart Cable Knit Shetland Boot Socks with Burgundy Heels and Toes - Made in Italy

Limmer Walking Shoes with Vibram Soles - Made in Germany.

Barbour Green Tweed Jacket with Burgundy and Orange Overplaids ( can't recall Model Number) akin to Border in Design and Fit - Made in England

Oatmeal Hara Irish Walking Hat - Made in Ireland

Brown Leather Gloves - Made in USA


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding coat, Clay. Looks new, though Richman Bros has been gone for a long time: Patrick showed a nifty Harris sportcoat a few weeks ago, with another really nice check. Of course that top button should be buttoned.


For all us deep South guys who almost never have a need for, and thus do not own, quality top coats--what top button? For those who are curious, if it really gets super cold and/or rainy we will drag out our 15 year old trench coat with or without the lining depending on the temp. One only needs to go about 300 miles North to get into more regular top coat wearing weather however.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Christmas Champagne Party tonight at the club downtown;

BB 3/2 Sack Patch Pocket Flannel Blazer
BB Grey Flannel Trousers
BB Blue OCBD worn down cuffs, blown out elbows w/ patches done at home
No Name Red Woolen Vest
BB Tartan point bowtie 
Alden 986
AA-406 Amber


----------



## Cruiser

Saltydog said:


> For all us deep South guys who almost never have a need for, and thus do not own, quality top coats--what top button? For those who are curious, if it really gets super cold and/or rainy we will drag out our 15 year old trench coat with or without the lining depending on the temp.


Although not quite as far South as you, your comment rings true with me as well. I went out and bought a long wool topcoat several years ago after standing out in single digit cold for a funeral while wearing an old black trench coat. In all of the years since not one of my friends or relatives has had the common courtesy to die and be buried in frigid cold weather; therefore, my long wool topcoat just takes up space in the closet.

Cruiser


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hookem12387 said:


> I think we need a "Trad Cribs" thread, because I really want to see Rambler's house, as well as Tweedy's victorian


Maybe if we show them ours, they'll show us theirs...









Neighbors call it "The Alamo!!"


----------



## Orgetorix

It was cold this morning.































J Press polo coat
Lyle & Scott blackwatch scarf
J Crew cap
Oxxford suit
JAB shirt
American Living Tie
Alan McAfee brogues


----------



## Sir Cingle

Baby, it's cold outside:



Aquascutum coat
Louis Boston scarf



J. Press 3/2 tweed sack
Andover Shop bengal-striped pinpoint button-down
J. Press emblematic owls tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Andover Shop flannel-lined khakis (ditto) (so nice and toasty!)
Ralph Lauren fair isle socks (ditto)
Alden PTBs (ditto)


----------



## Dragoon

Filson coat
BB shirt and tie
JAB sweater
LHS with marcoliani merino socks


----------



## Per

_Bowtie, BB_
_OCBD, J. Press_
_Cardigan, RL_
_Wool trousers, Oscar Jacobsen_

_------------------------------------_
Check out my blog.


----------



## andcounting

Has everyone noticed Trip on Per's blog? Trip is global!



Per said:


> _Bowtie, BB_
> _OCBD, J. Press_
> _Cardigan, RL_
> _Wool trousers, Oscar Jacobsen_
> 
> _------------------------------------_
> Check out my blog.


----------



## Trip English

If my Danish friends find out about this I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Sans Cravat Redux*

J. Press Royal Oxford OCBD - Made in USA

BB Grey Flannels - Made in USA

Yellow Shetland Crewneck from O'Connells - Made in Scotland

BB Black and White Herringbone Sport Coat - Made in USA

Burgundy Trafalgar Belt - Made in USA

Charcoal Scott Nichol Cableknit Wool Boot Socks - Made in England

Ralph Lauren Yellow Pocket Square with Polo Player Motif - Made in Italy

Limmer Vibram Boots - Made in Germany

Gloverall for BB Navy Duffle Coat - Made in England

Yellow Deerskin Gloves - Made in USA

Scarlet Scarf with Grey Fringe - from The Andover Shop 2001 Christmas Gift. Made in USA

Sans Chappeau - Duffle Coat Hood Sufficed.

Have a Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Rambler

^ That was one of your best efforts, Trip. I wonder what the caption says?


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> LHS with marcoliani merino socks


 Those looseleaf manuals on your floor look incredibly boring, but your shoes look great: well on their way to developing a Maclike glow.


----------



## chacend

Trip English said:


> If my Danish friends find out about this I'll never hear the end of it.


Would you like me to let them all know? As the only Trad I've been able to locate in Denmark I would be happy to let the locals know about our favorite Tradly B&O shop owner.


----------



## dorji

andcounting said:


> Has everyone noticed Trip on Per's blog? Trip is global!


Mr. Rogers on there too!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
LP scarf
Portolano gloves
BR sweater
NM pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Gucci monkstraps
Accents d'aromes Darphin cologne
Patek watch


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> Mr. Rogers on there too!


A trad icon! :biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5

chacend said:


> Would you like me to let them all know? As the only Trad I've been able to locate in Denmark I would be happy to let the locals know about our favorite Tradly B&O shop owner.


Good to see you stop in, Chacend.


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> Filson coat
> BB shirt and tie
> JAB sweater
> LHS with marcoliani merino socks


i like your lhs
is that snow outside?


----------



## mcarthur

chacend said:


> Would you like me to let them all know? As the only Trad I've been able to locate in Denmark I would be happy to let the locals know about our favorite Tradly B&O shop owner.


good to see your post


----------



## mcarthur

bb suit
rlp shirt
bb braces
h neck tie
h ps


----------



## Trip English

chacend said:


> Would you like me to let them all know? As the only Trad I've been able to locate in Denmark I would be happy to let the locals know about our favorite Tradly B&O shop owner.


Good to hear from you!

It's not the Trad blog so much as associating with a Swede! All my Danish friends poke fun at Swedes. Things like "Had we known they were going to build a bridge to our country we never would have sold them the steel!" (-:

But Per's OK in my book. Proud to be on his excellent blog.


----------



## YoungClayB

Another cold one in Charlotte.




Shirt: BB Non-iron (Traditional Fit)
Tie: Vintage BB Makers (Printed in England)
Pants: Bills M3s (Bark)
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Cricketeer
Shoes: AE 5 lasted Leeds in CXL
Socks: Target!!!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^YCB: Very smart tie and jacket combo. Nice.


----------



## Dragoon

mcarthur said:


> i like your lhs
> is that snow outside?


No, sir. just glare on the window. We have already had more than our usual quota of snow this year though.


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Another cold one in Charlotte.
> 
> Shirt: BB Non-iron (Traditional Fit)
> Tie: Vintage BB Makers (Printed in England)
> Pants: Bills M3s (Bark)
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Cricketeer
> Shoes: AE 5 lasted Leeds in CXL
> Socks: Target!!!!


YCB...good looking rig from top to bottom. I still can't get over how great those Leeds look.
They are worth whatever trouble you went through or the price you paid. I'm not sure I entirely understand exactly what CXL leather is (I'm sure I could search the archives and will get around to it) but it looks wonderful.


----------



## Trip English

Your streak continues, YCB. I especially like the tie.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

Last night Mr. & Mrs. EVT went downtown to the club for a champagne Christmas party.

Small pic but;

BB 3/2 Sack Patch Pocket Flannel Blazer
BB Grey Flannel Trousers
BB Blue OCBD worn down cuffs, blown out elbows w/ patches done at home
No Name Red Woolen Vest
BB Tartan point bowtie 
Alden 986
AA-406 Amber


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick coat
BB shirt
Mystery maker vest
Thrifted (BG&C) knit tie
Mark Shale flannels
J&M Aristocraft tassels


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
It's all good Orgetorix. Really like the J&M tassles. What's their vintage? I have a pair of AE Graysons that look almost just like them.


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> It's all good Orgetorix. Really like the J&M tassles. What's their vintage? I have a pair of AE Graysons that look almost just like them.


Thanks. Not sure how old the tassels are, probably '80s or '90s? They aren't super high quality or anything, but they do just fine for beaters.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

BB University Shop Charcoal Tweed/cassimere weave Coat
BB Brown Gaberdines
BB Red/White Candy Striped Pinpoint Buttondown
Charcoal V-Neck Sweater
AA-406 Crystal
Bass Camp Mocs for the commute, Dexter Penny Loafers at the office
Barbour Northumbria Coat
Schoolboy Muffler
Kevin & Howlin Tweed Patch Cap


----------



## hookem12387

A special, I'm-finally-done-with-half-of-lawschool WAYWT, featuring comfort:
Gap chambray, Gap Chinos (I'm not sure I'll be buying more Gap at all after the 'made in USA' meaning made in China fiasco). Lands End down vest (intend to buy this in blue, too, at least.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Amicale scarf
NM gloves
Malo polo
MB pant
TB belt
pp socks
Prada penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
bills khakis
h ps


----------



## gman-17

Orgetorix said:


> Southwick coat
> BB shirt
> Mystery maker vest
> Thrifted (BG&C) knit tie
> Mark Shale flannels
> J&M Aristocraft tassels


Orgetorix,

Very nice look. Wondering how much tailoring you needed for the jacket? Is it a short or regular?


----------



## Per

Trip English said:


> Good to hear from you!
> 
> It's not the Trad blog so much as associating with a Swede! All my Danish friends poke fun at Swedes. Things like "Had we known they were going to build a bridge to our country we never would have sold them the steel!" (-:


Those cocky Danish 



Trip English said:


> But Per's OK in my book. Proud to be on his excellent blog.


Thanks! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Per

Tie, J. Crew
OCBD, J. Press
Cardigan, Rugby

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Pentheos

You put together some mighty nice outfits, Per, but I am concerned about your wallpaper.


----------



## YoungClayB

Sir Cingle said:


> ^YCB: Very smart tie and jacket combo. Nice.


Thank you Sir



Saltydog said:


> YCB...good looking rig from top to bottom. I still can't get over how great those Leeds look.
> They are worth whatever trouble you went through or the price you paid. I'm not sure I entirely understand exactly what CXL leather is (I'm sure I could search the archives and will get around to it) but it looks wonderful.


Thanks SD. As I mentioned on the "footwear" thread, the replacement Leeds came in yesterday. It tough going from a nicely broken in pair back to the brand new stiffness :/....oh, and you can read all about Chromexcel here: https://horween.wordpress.com/2010/03/23/chromexcel®-2/



Trip English said:


> Your streak continues, YCB. I especially like the tie.


Thanks Trip...I'm afraid that I am running out of jackets though ...so you should start to see more repeats that what Ive been posting lately. I got the tie off of eBay for a few bucks and it ended up having some pretty bad stains on it. With some good advice of the AAAC faithful, I was able to clean it up nicely with some paper towels and rubbing alcohol. read about it here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ntage-Tie-Discoloration...would-you-wear-this



Orgetorix said:


> Southwick coat
> BB shirt
> Mystery maker vest
> Thrifted (BG&C) knit tie
> Mark Shale flannels
> J&M Aristocraft tassels


I really like your jacket...it fits perfectly. Well done!

I am working from home today so its pretty basic...Bills and a long sleeve knit polo....I wore this yesterday:


----------



## Per

Pentheos said:


> You put together some mighty nice outfits, Per, but I am concerned about your wallpaper.


I know it's way too kitschy (BB vintage), it can be quite nice when you see it from the right angel but overall I am not that happy with the result.


----------



## Orgetorix

gman-17 said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> Very nice look. Wondering how much tailoring you needed for the jacket? Is it a short or regular?


Thanks! The jacket just needed the waist taken in. I debated lengthening the sleeves slightly, but decided not to. Figured I could wear it with some of my shirts that are slightly shorter in the sleeves. There's no tagged size, but I assume it's a regular. I'm about 6'0" and sort of right in between most makers' regular and long. I prefer to err on the short side, so I go with regulars.



YoungClayB said:


> I really like your jacket...it fits perfectly. Well done!


 Thanks!

Today's effort is my entry for the Corduroy Challenge at The Other Forum.


----------



## The Rambler

that suit's a winner!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

On my way down to a liquid Christmas luncheon today at noon-tbd...

BB Custom Brown/Gray 3/2 Tweed Jacket
BB Brown Flannels
BB Red Univ Stripe OCBD
BB/CC Bowtie w/ Christmas Wreaths
Alden 986
AA 406 Amber


----------



## Mr. Snerd

Very nice suit, Orgetorix. The perfect color.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> that suit's a winner!





Mr. Snerd said:


> Very nice suit, Orgetorix. The perfect color.


Thanks, gents!


----------



## gman-17

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks! The jacket just needed the waist taken in. I debated lengthening the sleeves slightly, but decided not to. Figured I could wear it with some of my shirts that are slightly shorter in the sleeves. There's no tagged size, but I assume it's a regular. I'm about 6'0" and sort of right in between most makers' regular and long. I prefer to err on the short side, so I go with regulars.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Today's effort is my entry for the Corduroy Challenge at The Other Forum.


 Thanks. Now that I know you are close to 6' it makes sense. I like the jacket on the shorter side. I thought we were about the same size, but you have a few inches on me. Regulars are too long in the jacket for me and shorts are too short in the sleeve. I have to stick to at least MTM.


----------



## Orgetorix

gman-17 said:


> Thanks. Now that I know you are close to 6' it makes sense. I like the jacket on the shorter side. I thought we were about the same size, but you have a few inches on me. Regulars are too long in the jacket for me and shorts are too short in the sleeve. I have to stick to at least MTM.


Using the method of halving the distance from your collar seam to the floor, a jacket length of 31" is about perfect on me. But I'm not terribly picky, and I will sometimes go up to an inch in either direction from that (more often on the short side, as I said). In modern coats I'm almost always a regular, but I have a couple vintage sacks that are longs. Seems like BB, at least, used to cut their coats shorter.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I can't touch Orgetorix's corduroy goodness, but, even so, I figured I'd get a shot of my new Gloverall:



Brown Gloverall duffel
O'Connell's Shetland
Rugby university-striped OCBD
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Rugby cords (ditto)
Rugby argyles (ditto)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent look, SirC.

Org, it looks like one sleeve could be shortened or the other lengthened on that terrific suit (or maybe it's just the photo).


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> Excellent look, SirC.
> 
> Org, it looks like one sleeve could be shortened or the other lengthened on that terrific suit (or maybe it's just the photo).


I think it's the photo, but I'll look into it.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks so much, Rambler. To channel Trip, I would like to think that at least a small portion of the Ivy has been Taken.


----------



## Patrick06790

Trip English said:


> BAM. Crisp as can be, YCB. You've been stepping up your game noticeably. Those lengths are approaching a surgical "Cards-like" perfection. Also very happy to see what I believe to be the first photograph of Bills M3s EVER TAKEN. ANYWHERE.


I'm pretty sure I've posted a shot of me and my M3s. And I'm also pretty sure I am not going to a riff on that old Brooke Shields ad for Calvin Klein.


----------



## a pine tree

Per, I believe that I recognize you from Bean's norwegian photo review. 
Also, nice looking cardigan.


----------



## The Rambler

Christmas party


----------



## AlanC

JCrew hat
Partridge jacket
Drake's scarf
Pink shirt
Loro Piana sweater
Zegna cashco cords
PRL socks
Nettleton longwings


----------



## hookem12387

My apartment is finally clean and my desk cleared off!!


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> My apartment is finally clean and my desk cleared off!!


DUNGAREE TROUSERS!? COMFORTABLY RECLINING!? WHAT IS THIS?? THE FASHION FORUM!??


----------



## The Rambler

otoh, in light of recent discussion of shawl collared sweaters, there's a man who looks comfortable in one! (though that face swirl makes it look like he's dropped acid to celebrate the end of term).


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> DUNGAREE TROUSERS!? COMFORTABLY RECLINING!? WHAT IS THIS?? THE FASHION FORUM!??


501 STFs!! But yes, quite comfortable.

Rambler, I really do LOVE shawl collars. Particularly with OCBDs


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
GB scarf
NM gloves
LP shirt
NM pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
testoni bluchers
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bb blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
b khakis
h ps


----------



## cecil47

First real snow of the year







Bargain Friday!
Barbour Burghley from Tweedy
Alan Paine from TheWGP
LE PPBD on deep discount
Rolex Oyster winder on Central
$9 Cabela's Huntsman khakis
Chukkas from the 'Bay


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> bb blazer
> rlp sweater
> bj turtleneck
> b khakis
> h ps


Admittedly, I am a sucker for blue...a much preferred color of mine but, Uncle Mac, I've got to say, you hit it out of the park with the layering effect of today's rig. Great look!


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
+1...beautiful shades of blue, Uncle. (Compliments to "Aunt" Mac)


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Admittedly, I am a sucker for blue...a much preferred color of mine but, Uncle Mac, I've got to say, you hit it out of the park with the layering effect of today's rig. Great look!


thank you! i will pass your compliment to my valet


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> +1...beautiful shades of blue, Uncle. (Compliments to "Aunt" Mac)


thank you! i will do


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf khakis


----------



## ds23pallas

This morning:



This afternoon. A good illustration that a Beaufort is not quite long enough to cover a Harris Tweed jacket (at least on me):


----------



## mfs

Khakis and OCBD all day. Tux tonight for a fancy Holiday party downtown San Diego at the Manchester Hyatt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni shearling
NM scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
comfort cords
NM belt
PS socks
testoni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Dragoon

Dinner attire:
Southwick jacket
BB OCBD
J. Crew pants

My wife said the pants didn't "go" with the jacket. The jacket is a little too snug around the middle to suit me but still thought I looked ok. Constructive criticism welcome.


----------



## Orgetorix

I agree with your wife. Not enough contrast between the jacket and pants.


----------



## The Rambler

I'm gonna say you're both right, but still ok :biggrin2:


----------



## Beefeater

Southwick Blazer.


----------



## Wisco

Dragoon,

The colors kind of visually smush together. Maybe consider slightly darker trousers and a foulard or paisley tie to give some visual pop? 

As to the jacket fit, you're right that the jacket is a wee bit tight across the middle. Not atrocious, but noticeable to an AACC type. :biggrin:

The shoulders however look great.


----------



## Wisco

gman-17 said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> Very nice look. Wondering how much tailoring you needed for the jacket? Is it a short or regular?


Orgetorix,

Another question please. The crease in your trousers is always perfect; I love it. Do I take it that you have a steam press at home, or how do you do it?


----------



## Saltydog

Dragoon said:


> Dinner attire:
> Southwick jacket
> BB OCBD
> J. Crew pants
> 
> My wife said the pants didn't "go" with the jacket. The jacket is a little too snug around the middle to suit me but still thought I looked ok. Constructive criticism welcome.


Well, I guess I'll have to play the role of the "Yea" Sayer. Assuming those are khaki trousers--as opposed to a wool of some sort--I think we have to stretch the limits. Most of us on this forum wear khakis/chinos often with sport coats of some type--be it tweed, worsted, silk, cashmere, blends, etc. If the above outfit consisted of flannels or even gabardine--I would go with those who felt a little more contrast was needed. But, if we are going to wear khakis with sp. jackets then relax a bit. While there are a number of shades and variations of (mostly) earth tone cotton pants that can still get away with the designation "Khaki" (even Navy blue "Khakis" in my beloved Southland) one can only go so far. I say...throw out most of those rules and enjoy your khakis and coat. Throw on a Navy blazer and a repp tie and you are set for most anything!

I _am wondering about the lighting._ If that is a Supima, heavy original oxford pink buttondown (OCBD all the way) then the color is a bit light and I wonder if the entire outfit may be showing up a bit lighter than it is in the wild. On the other hand--if it is a pinpoint either in must iron or non-iron--BB goes with a lighter shade of pink. Could you resolve my conundrum sir and tell me the origins and pedigree of that shirt please

BTW I wonder how others feel about worrying about "matching", or more accurately. "contrasting" khakis and sport coats? Might make an interesting thread!


----------



## Joe Beamish

I think the above combo works perfectly. I wear a b/w herringbone (which reads grey) with khakis quite often and always feel good doing so.


----------



## The Rambler

me, too, JB, but _that _particular shade of khaki isn't that great with that jacket; but meanwhile I notice that Dragoon is quietly slipping in a pocket square, and I think it looks really good, particularly with that khakis/tweeds/open collar look so many of us like.


----------



## Dragoon

I appreciate the comments. Pants are the weakest link in my wardrobe, all I have are khaki, lighter and darker khaki and a olive. These are actually (I think) Bedford Cord. I'm afraid to buy expensive pants due to my weight loss, still want to drop about 15 more pounds and see if I can maintain it.

Salty, it is a nearly new made in U.S.A pima cotton, the flash just washed out the color on my chest. Otherwise the colors are about right.

Rambler, I snatched out the hankie before I left the house, I just wasn't feeling it. : )


----------



## The Rambler

Dragoon said:


> I Rambler, I snatched out the hankie before I left the house, I just wasn't feeling it. : )


maybe try stuffing it down a little further?


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> Another question please. The crease in your trousers is always perfect; I love it. Do I take it that you have a steam press at home, or how do you do it?


Thanks! I have Corby trouser press at home. It's not a steam press, it just presses the trousers flat and creases them with gentle heat.

Here's today's effort:

















Hello, nostrils.










BB jacket
Brioni shirt
Drakes tie
PRL flannels
Targyles
BB shoes


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> .....that particular shade of khaki isn't that great with that jacket......


I think it looks OK but just not great. This is exactly the sort of slight but noticeable discrepancy I brought up in the British Tan/Khaki thread. Could be better....thats why I'm here. Always learning.....

^^Nice flannels!


----------



## jfkemd

BB 3/2 sack tweed from AndyRoo
BB OCBD
LE silk knit tie
Filson Pullman chinos
vintage Seiko 6138


----------



## Mississippi Mud

jfkemd said:


> BB 3/2 sack tweed from AndyRoo
> BB OCBD
> LE silk knit tie
> Filson Pullman chinos
> vintage Seiko 6138


Classic rig but consider socks and shoes.


----------



## DrMac

I had really hoped to capture a picture of this getup for my initial post in the WAYWT thread, but alas, there was too much merry-making, so I'll describe my kit I wore to a department Christmas party recently:

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack in flyweight tweed purchased on the Exchange from Cardinal5 here (what a great jacket at a great price - thanks again)
White linen pocket square from Kent Wang
Blue PRL OCBD (I know, I know, but it was either that or a non-iron BB - I've got a Mercer coming for Christmas!)
BB Argyle & Sutherland (the red version - a gift from my wife's parents. It's a nice looking tie, but does anyone else think it's weird to wear a variation on such an iconic repp stripe?)
Polo Super 100s trousers in khaki
Targyles
My plan was to wear my vintage Florsheim Royal Imperial burgundy shell cordovan LWBs, but the weather was nasty so I wore my handed-down AE in brown/brown with the rubber sole.
Hamilton Viewmatic on Eastern.

Obviously the traditional A&S would have been more tradly. Additionally, the party was a little too-upscale for me to get away with chinos.


----------



## DrMac

jfkemd said:


> BB 3/2 sack tweed from AndyRoo
> BB OCBD
> LE silk knit tie
> Filson Pullman chinos
> vintage Seiko 6138


Nice all the way around! My daily wearer is a Seiko 6309 from Feb 1981.


----------



## jfkemd

Mississippi Mud said:


> Classic rig but consider socks and shoes.


forgot about those--had my sebago classics on.


----------



## Beefeater




----------



## Mississippi Mud

jfkemd said:


> forgot about those--had my sebago classics on.


Great look all the way to the ground.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Brioni scarf
Portolano gloves
Zegna pocket-square
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Gucci tie
Amethyst cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
Crookhorn socks
Brioni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## tsweetland

https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w93/tsweetland1/DSC02567-1.jpg

RL sweater vest, ocbd and khakis


----------



## Trip English

^consider a ps


----------



## mcarthur

burberry blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
h ps
bills


----------



## Patrick06790

Casual Sunday. I couldn't get into those pants two months ago.


----------



## Orgetorix

Poor, overexposed pictures today. My phone camera must be feeling under the weather like I am.
























JAB suit
BB shirt (it's actually pink)
Rivetz of Boston wool tie
BB socks & shoes
Not pictured: Trafalgar braces


----------



## tsweetland

Patrick06790 said:


> Casual Sunday. I couldn't get into those pants two months ago.


Are those the LL Bean Signature mocs?


----------



## Patrick06790

Yes indeedy.


----------



## The Rambler

^ congratulations on the weight loss: opens new worlds of former sartorial splendor, though there's always the issue of what to do about the trou that become too big.


----------



## Cowtown

Love the shoes Orgetorix. I have a similar pair.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
BR scarf
NM pocket-square
LP polo
Armani pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Casual Sunday. I couldn't get into those pants two months ago.


keep up the good work


----------



## Joe Beamish

Never looked better, Patrick


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> ^consider a ps


 "[McArthur]'s contaminated this boy, Jim."


----------



## MikeDT

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks! I have Corby trouser press at home. It's not a steam press, it just presses the trousers flat and creases them with gentle heat.
> 
> Here's today's effort:


I'm curious about the jacket. It looks like a 3 button jacket with the third button hole, but it appears the lapels are rolled for a 2 button style. Is that meant to be the style?



Orgetorix said:


>


Nice shoes BTW.

One, two,
Buckle my shoes;
Three, four,
Knock at the door;...


----------



## Trip English

MikeDT said:


> I'm curious about the jacket. It looks like a 3 button jacket with the third button hole, but it appears the lapels are rolled for a 2 button style. Is that meant to be the style?


No. Probably ironed wrong.


----------



## Orgetorix

MikeDT said:


> I'm curious about the jacket. It looks like a 3 button jacket with the third button hole, but it appears the lapels are rolled for a 2 button style. Is that meant to be the style?


Mike, the undarted sack jacket with that button arrangement is a classic American style. We refer to it as a 3-roll-2, or just 3/2 sack. Three buttons, but the top one is rolled over and not intended to be functional.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

You recent do's are all great Orgetorix, but the one quoted above really takes the cake.

I like the fit in particular, especially the shape of the chest. 
It almost looks neapolitan, like something from a waywn on styleforum.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Per said:


> I know it's way too kitschy (BB vintage), it can be quite nice when you see it from the right angel but overall I am not that happy with the result.


Per, something may have been lost in the translation, but did you mean to imply that that is _Brooks Brothers wallpaper_?

because if so I'm mighty impressed.
The pattern isn't my cup of tea, but the fact that you could hunt something like the down in Sweden is remarkable.


----------



## MikeDT

Orgetorix said:


> Mike, the undarted sack jacket with that button arrangement is a classic American style. We refer to it as a 3-roll-2, or just 3/2 sack. Three buttons, but the top one is rolled over and not intended to be functional.


Orgetorix thanks for the explanation. I do know what an undarted sack jacket is, but didn't know about this 3/2 button/lapel arrangement they have. I just thought they where straight forward 2 buttons with 2 button holes, and that was it.

One does not come across them too often around these parts, except with the occasional American tourist.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Rambler said:


> ^ congratulations on the weight loss: opens new worlds of former sartorial splendor, though there's always the issue of what to do about the trou that become too big.


You keep them. All it takes is a couple of weeks of slacking and a few visits from those bleepin' hippies Ben and Jerry to be right back at square one.

It's interesting, though. There are stages or plateaus to this. The first is getting from "HolycrapwhatthehellamIdoing" to the point where missing a day or cutting a session short is a real deprivation.

Then there is adding stuff to the routine, and shifting weight around rather than simply trying to burn it off. I don't worry about the actual weight - that continues to fluctuate, +/- 3-4 pounds. I go by how my clothes fit. In the last week I've added some additional light lifting on machines and 15 minutes extra cardio, and I feel it. Small changes performed regularly really add up after a while. It's like compound interest - you putz along at one level for what seems like forever, and then - POW!

The third trick for me is to time my gym visits for when the place is deserted. I can't stand being around the metal benders diligently working on their arms while their skinny little legs remain neglected. My theory is they do this so they can sit in bars wearing T-shirts or tank tops and hot babes will think they are mooks who spend all their time in the gym working on their arms - a species hot babes find irresistible - especially when encountered in bars. Which are hot. yeah.


----------



## mcarthur

burberry blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf khkais
h ps


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You recent do's are all great Orgetorix, but the one quoted above really takes the cake.
> 
> I like the fit in particular, especially the shape of the chest.
> It almost looks neapolitan, like something from a waywn on styleforum.


Thanks! It's honestly slightly on the snug side on me at the moment, which is why it doesn't fit very sacky. Luckily it's a heavy fabric, so I can get away with wearing it snug. If it were a tropical wool it'd be pulling and dimpling all over and I'd look like a stuffed sausage.



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Per, something may have been lost in the translation, but did you mean to imply that that is _Brooks Brothers wallpaper_?
> 
> because if so I'm mighty impressed.
> The pattern isn't my cup of tea, but the fact that you could hunt something like the down in Sweden is remarkable.


It's wallpaper that BB used to use for decorating their stores and windows. The Louisville store, which IIRC was opened in the late '80s or early '90s, had that wallpaper in places before it was remodeled a couple years ago.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks! It's honestly slightly on the snug side on me at the moment, which is why it doesn't fit very sacky. Luckily it's a heavy fabric, so I can get away with wearing it snug. If it were a tropical wool it'd be pulling and dimpling all over and I'd look like a stuffed sausage.


Interesting, it does look snug, but I can't see any pulling.
The quarters look really open too, which I like. Though that might also be a function of the fit I guess.



> It's wallpaper that BB used to use for decorating their stores and windows. The Louisville store, which IIRC was opened in the late '80s or early '90s, had that wallpaper in places before it was remodeled a couple years ago.


Wow, that's an impressive find for anyone, let alone someone thousands of miles from a BB store.


----------



## svb




----------



## closerlook

Patrick06790 said:


> Casual Sunday. I couldn't get into those pants two months ago.


nice look Patrick.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## The Rambler

They say the second half of winter will be warmer ...


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very good looks, fellows. I present to you the tie of an unrepentant fraud:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack
Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint button-down
J. Press for DYSURIA Duke University tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Rugby cords (ditto)
Alden 405s (ditto)


----------



## Per

Shaggy Dog, J. Press
OCBD, new old stock BB from O'connells

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## The Rambler

Per: great shaggy, outstanding photography, as per usual.

SirC: if you _must_, you should have an answer prepared for the inevitable questions; you might invent the name of some secret society.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^That's a good idea, Rambler. And you must admit: DYSURIA really gives one ample material for invention.


----------



## Trip English

Sweater/Thing: Club Monaco
Shirt: BB Uni-Stripe OCBD
Sweater Vest: BB Fair Isle
Pants: RL Rugby University Slim
Socks: J.Crew Grey Herringbone
Shoes: Green Suede Topsiders
Watch: Braun AW12


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Trip: Nice "sweater/thing." And nice haircut.


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> Very appropriate attire: note, lads, that a thick wool suit allows the exiled cigar smoker to step out without an overcoat.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
NM scarf
NM gloves
Bergdorf sweater
NM pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


>


Whatever that sweater/jacket/thing is (what is that fabric?), it goes well with your haircut :drunken_smilie:


----------



## rgrossicone

Just got this back from my tailor...


----------



## Trip English

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Trip: Nice "sweater/thing." And nice haircut.


Thanks



The Rambler said:


> Whatever that sweater/jacket/thing is (what is that fabric?), it goes well with your haircut :drunken_smilie:


I didn't realize my haircut would steal the show! The fabric is basically a gray heather sweatshirt. It's worn like a cardigan.


----------



## Benson

Trip English said:


>


Nice shoe and sock mixing. Wonderfully distinctive. I seem to recall something about one not getting too creative with one's feet, though. . .


----------



## hookem12387

Rgrossicone, great great look! Trip, I remember when they had that sweater thing, and it's fantastic. I wanted it, but it didn't fit me correctly. Reminds me largely of Miles Davis's old jackets.


----------



## catside

^^^Rest assured Sir C. Searched for you as a favor. No Duke trained urologists in the Greater NH area.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Rgrossicone, great great look! Trip, I remember when they had that sweater thing, and it's fantastic. I wanted it, but it didn't fit me correctly. Reminds me largely of Miles Davis's old jackets.


I'm glad I'm not the only one using Miles Davis' sweater-jackets as a compass point. I recall seeing several photos in a magazine about 10 years ago, long before my sartorial awakening, and thinking that just looked right. When I cross over to MTM all of my suit & sport coats will fit something like this.


----------



## AlanC

^Yes, the sweater-jacket is cool. It's similar to some of the things that Engineered Garments has done.


----------



## rgrossicone

hookem12387 said:


> Rgrossicone, great great look! .


Thanks hookem!


----------



## Sir Cingle

catside said:


> ^^^Rest assured Sir C. Searched for you as a favor. No Duke trained urologists in the Greater NH area.


Thank you, catside! I feel safer.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one using Miles Davis' sweater-jackets as a compass point. I recall seeing several photos in a magazine about 10 years ago, long before my sartorial awakening, and thinking that just looked right. When I cross over to MTM all of my suit & sport coats will fit something like this.


I have a sweater/jacket from Rugby that I bought a few years ago. I suppose it's somewhat similar; it's also a 3/2, if you will. I don't wear it very much, but it gets compliments when I do. Little did I know I was channeling Miles Davis--and I'm a big jazz fan.


----------



## mcarthur

burberry blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf khakis
h ps


----------



## maximar

rgrossicone said:


> Just got this back from my tailor...


Save this pic in black and white and post it on "American Trad Photos". I'm sure no one would think it's taken on 2010. This look deserves to be in the Trad hall of fame. :aportnoy:

Next time, bring the Thompson!


----------



## Wisco

Been a busy pre-Holiday week for me, with a move from the 2nd floor to the ground floor at work. We're expanding, so that's a good thing. My new work area has much different lighting and a window, so that should improve the MacBook camera photos

Today is essentially casual Friday as we are closed tomorrow and Friday.










Chunky Harris Tweed jacket with leather buttons, but no elbow patches. Warm enough with a scarf such that I didn't wear a jacket on this 28F morning. No PS as I was running a bit late this am due to "cranky child didn't want to go to school" issues.
Red pencil stripe OCBD
Stubble on the chin










Navy blue American Living Chinos
AE Larkin loafer, from their orthotic friendly collection. My custom orthotics slipped right in. Happy plantar fascia today.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

Ho-hum. My director declared business casual in effect through the end of the year.

















BB OCBD and Clark chinos
Express sweater
Alfred Sargent chelseas


----------



## CMDC

LE shetland cardigan vest
JAB unistripe
Chipp emblematic w/Beagles
LLBean double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, all. Love the tie, CMDC. 

Here's my rig today--a day of exam grading:



J. Press Shaggy Dog
Rugby blue university-striped OCBD
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Andover Shop flannel-lined khakis (ditto)
J. Crew argyles (ditto)
Alden PTBs (ditto)


----------



## Bermuda

Christmas colors:

LL Bean mini tartan shirt
Stafford Tweed blazer with elbow patches
Club Room web belt
Nautica wool olive trousers


----------



## Joe Beamish

Ha! Your facial expression says it all



Orgetorix said:


> Ho-hum. My director declared business casual in effect through the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD and Clark chinos
> Express sweater
> Alfred Sargent chelseas


----------



## The Rambler

catside said:


> ^^^Rest assured Sir C. Searched for you as a favor. No Duke trained urologists in the Greater NH area.


Kind, but immaterial: wear a clubby looking tie, and people will ask: not really an impolite question at, say a cocktail party (though sometimes cruelly intended).


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> Kind, but immaterial: wear a clubby looking tie, and people will ask: not really an impolite question at, say a cocktail party (though sometimes cruelly intended).


I see your point, Rambler, but I suppose I can always say that the "D" on the tie stands for Duke. It's a Duke tie. So far, no one's asked a thing.


----------



## The Rambler

It will happen when you least expect it, that's why I say prepare a risible answer. :biggrin2:


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
BR scarf
Bergdorf gloves
NM rugby
Brioni cords
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## catside

Sir Cingle said:


> I see your point, Rambler, but I suppose I can always say that the "D" on the tie stands for Duke. It's a Duke tie. So far, no one's asked a thing.


No one will mention any Ds, Hs, Bs, Cs, Ps etc in the Y land. Does not mean they do not notice, as you well know.


----------



## video2

rgrossicone said:


> Just got this back from my tailor...


You look great and interion is a soviet style. Here I just mised Lenin portrait on the wall  Such scool are everywere the same:


----------



## video2




----------



## Cardinals5

rgrossicone said:


> Just got this back from my tailor...


Great looking suit, Rob. Who's the maker? Doesn't look like an Ercoles commission so must be something vintage with those narrower lapels, swelled edges, etc. I'm guessing you had the buttons changed.


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf khakis
h ps


----------



## Trip English

*Orgetorix:* Nice casual Friday rig, despite its being compulsory.

*Sir C:* I picked up the same Shaggy Dog a few weeks ago. It's become my favorite sweater. Looks good.

*Rgrossicone:* Great look all around. I'm also a fan of the tamed beard, though I imagine the wilder version had its advantages at parent teacher conferences.

For today:




































Jacket: Barbour Beaufort, Olive w/ lining
Sport Coat: BB "Brooksknit" vintage 3/2 sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Thrifted BB knock-off
Belt: (not visible) Leatherman w/ ducks
Jeans: Levis 511
Shoes: Eastland dirty bucks
Watch: Timex on NATO strap
(In Background)
Briefcase: Filson 257
Scarf: J.Press


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Trip. You're looking very nice yourself. I dig that vintage sack. The Ivy has again been Taken.


----------



## Trip English

The Ivy never saw it coming.


----------



## YoungClayB

We had a few families over for dinner last night and this is what I wore. Over the top and tasteless - maybe. Fun and festive - definitely!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP overcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Bamford sweater
NM pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

Out to see THE FIGHTER starring Mark Wahlberg: 

Dockers wool Ivy cap
no name blue oxford
Chaps sweater
Orvis wool herringbone blazer
not pictured:
Chaps Jeans
Lands End tan suede chukkas


----------



## The Rambler

Last Christmas party for a coupla days...whew. Merry Christmas to All!


----------



## P Hudson

First post in a while. Casual wear as I rearrange my office furniture: LE khakis in copper-ish color, Bobby Jones by HF golf shirt, AEs on feet. Appropriate attire for a remarkably cool summer in Sydney.


----------



## Patrick06790

video2 said:


> You look great and interion is a soviet style. Here I just mised Lenin portrait on the wall  Such scool are everywere the same:


What are those squiggly things? And why are the kids wearing paper hats?


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
berle khakis
h ps


----------



## ds23pallas

My Christmas Eve attire looks strangely familiar lol:


----------



## Jovan

Glad you didn't go with the turtleneck this time. 

Happy Christmas to all and to all a Trad night!


----------



## Orgetorix

Christmas Eve attire:































Mystery maker jacket from a local Lexington men's shop
Gitman Bros shirt
Mystery maker vest
Rivetz of Boston tie
Mark Shale flannels
Targyles
Florsheim PTBs


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> My Christmas Eve attire looks strangely familiar lol:


good looking attire. i like your sports shirt and turtleneck combination


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton shearling
BB scarf
Portolano gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
TF cords
NM belt
Brioni cotton socks
BB balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC

Ho ho ho!


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


> Christmas Eve attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery maker jacket from a local Lexington men's shop
> Gitman Bros shirt
> Mystery maker vest
> Rivetz of Boston tie
> Mark Shale flannels
> Targyles
> Florsheim PTBs


Awesome!!! Seriously...very nice!


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> Awesome!!! Seriously...very nice!


Thanks!



AlanC said:


> Ho ho ho!


Great look, Alan! Is your daughter practicing her shepherd role in the Christmas pageant? That thing she's holding is way too big to be a cat, so it must be a sheep.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Ho ho ho!


that is perfect-thank you for sharing


----------



## jfkemd

preparing for Christmas Dinner

BB 3/2 sack bought from exchange a year or two ago
BB OCBD
thrifted vintage BB Makers tie
LE Legacy chinos
LE Surcingle
PS got pushed into the breast pocket
not shown--argyles from the Gap
old Sebago classics
vintage seiko chronograph


----------



## tradfan207

jfkemd said:


> preparing for Christmas Dinner
> 
> BB 3/2 sack bought from exchange a year or two ago
> BB OCBD
> thrifted vintage BB Makers tie
> LE Legacy chinos
> LE Surcingle
> PS got pushed into the breast pocket
> not shown--argyles from the Gap
> old Sebago classics
> vintage seiko chronograph


Classic Trad!


----------



## gman-17

ds23pallas said:


> My Christmas Eve attire looks strangely familiar lol:


I like the turtleneck and OCBD.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Christmas Eve Attire*

Off to a late afternoon showing of True Grit. Highly recommend it. Unvarnished adaption of Charles Portis's mid-1960's novel. Classic parable of Goodness versus Evil. Jeff Bridges performance is masterful. Theodore Roosevelt and Owen Wister would have loved it! Pleasant pheasant dinner with wife and mother. Silently toasted Reuben Cogburn with a couple of Woodford Reserves, neat of course.

White Mercer OCBD - Made in USA

Chipp II Red Silk Necktie with Black Labrador Retriever motif Made in USA

BB Lambswool Price of Wales Plaid Sport Coat - Made in USA

Medium Grey BB Flannel Trousers - Made in USA

Dark brown BB alligator strap with monogrammed gold buckle - Shreve Crump and Lowe. Made in USA

BB by Alden Burgundy Cordovan Tassel Loafers celebrating their 25th anniversary in my closet - Made in USA

BB DB Camelhair Polo Coat - the older 3x3 one - Made in USA.


----------



## YoungClayB

Merry Christmas everyone. Below is what I wore to church service yesterday evening. I was particularly excited about the service because my 3 month old played baby Jesus.


----------



## Wisco

YoungClayB said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Below is what I wore to church service yesterday evening. I was particularly excited about the service because my 3 month old played baby Jesus.


Wonderful look and I like the sepia-toned low light photo of your child! Enjoy the white Christmas you guys are about to get... we have one every year.


----------



## video2

Very nice


----------



## video2

Patrick06790 said:


> What are those squiggly things? And why are the kids wearing paper hats?


Those squiggly things are soviet heat systems for tyle 2 (houses were built from asbestos special bloks (very poison) in 1960ties) houses. They are trying to learn about it or something. In another words it's a school for soviet workers and this young soviet specialists are wearing special uniform. Very, very sad story


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Merry Christmas everyone. Below is what I wore to church service yesterday evening. I was particularly excited about the service because my 3 month old played baby Jesus.


i like your attire
thank you for sharing


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp bd
bj turtleneck
hf wool trousers
h ps
color 8 nst
bs argyles


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Christmas Day -Gift Exchange Food, Drink, Cinema and Platform Tennis Tourney*

Package exchange and Christmas brunch at parents' home then off to see the King's Speech. Highly recommend it. Great acting by entire cast, accurate costuming and an extremely historically accurate screen play - wrote Senior Honors Thesis on the Abdication of King Edward VIII. Late afternoon family mini platform tennis tournament. Also unintended unofficial tartan day - six of eleven family members wore plaid trousers or kilts - which is rather ironic because our heritage is about as Scottish as the Windsor (nee Saxe Coburg) family.

White BB OCBD Made in USA

Yellow Andover Shop Yellow Cableknit Crewneck Shetland Sweater - Made in Scotland

Bills Red Stewart Dress Trousers - no break cuffed 1.75" - Made in USA

BB Golden Fleece Navy 3B Sack Hopsack Blazer with duLac buttons from Ben Silver eons ago before the scourge of NCAA licensing - Made in USA

BB Burgundy Shell Full Strap Loafers - Made in USA

J. Press Navy Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

BB by Gloverall Navy Duffle Coat - Made in England


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage camelhair overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
NM rugby
RLPL pant
Nocona belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
MS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Jovan

Rather boring Christmas attire today.



















BB GF sack blazer
BB PPBD
Reddish brown leather belt
RLP khakis
Wigwam 625 socks
Florsheim burgundy penny loafers
Gift cards galore


----------



## Cajunking

@ds23pallas, I love the pants, and @mcaruthur, like that shirt!

@youngclayb, congrats on your son's budding acting career!

I know I haven't been posting but I figured I'd put up a couple of snaps from Christmas Eve. They're not very good since I took them for someone else, and unfortunately I neglected my shoes . . . just had burgundy loafers, not too exciting.


----------



## Sir Cingle

mcarthur said:


> hsm camel hair
> rlp bd
> bj turtleneck
> hf wool trousers
> h ps
> color 8 nst
> bs argyles


Nice shirt, Mac!


----------



## Jovan

Cajunking: I wore pretty much the same style blazer and burgundy pennies, but you make it look much better with everything else you chose! I would have worn a tie except that I was pushing it as it was. Everyone else wore jeans and sneakers. Overdressed is better than not being dressed at all, but only to a certain point.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> hsm camel hair
> rlp bd
> bj turtleneck
> hf wool trousers
> h ps
> color 8 nst
> bs argyles


Beautiful camel hair jacket, Uncle.
The shirt and ps really look good with it as well.


----------



## mcarthur

Jovan said:


> Rather boring Christmas attire today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB GF sack blazer
> BB PPBD
> Reddish brown leather belt
> RLP khakis
> Wigwam 625 socks
> Florsheim burgundy penny loafers
> Gift cards galore


trad is boring. i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Nice shirt, Mac!


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Beautiful camel hair jacket, Uncle.
> The shirt and ps really look good with it as well.


thank you


----------



## AlanC

Borsalino
Eldridge/Rothman's coat
Drake's scarf
BB suit
BB shirt
Charvet tie
PRL ps
Trafalgar LE braces
Florsheim shoes (first outing with new heels)


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> nephew,
> 
> looking very sharp


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Elgin scarf
NM gloves
Mastermind sweater
Kiton pant
Nocona belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Perennial Let Down - The Day After Christmas*

Decompression day. Errands, Read Sunday Times and Began Harmony by the Prince of Wales. Ravished too many gingerbread men cookies. More platform tennis with family and friends.

Woodhouse Lynch by Gitman White OCBD - Made in USA

Dusty Rose Cable Knit Crewneck Sweater from The Andover Shop - mid 1990s - Made in England

BB Tan Cavalry Twill Trousers "Iron Pants" - 1.75" cuffs - no break Made in USA

Burgundy Leatherman Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

Scott Nichol Cable Knit Merino Boot Socks - Blue Donegal with Grey toes and heels - Made in England

Limmer Hiking Shoes - Made in Germany

Navy Cashmere Scarf with Yellow Cashmere Fringe - The Andover Shop - Made in USA

Barbour Well-Worn and Much Loved Beaufort - Made in England

BB Brown Leather Gloves - Made in Italy

Eljos Orange Corduroy Fitted Baseball Cap with Navy V - Made in USA.


----------



## Cajunking

I'm not sure I'd agree with you, understated is often better and you've got quite the impressive roll! but I appreciate it.
I was only able to legitimize the tie because of a later church service!



Jovan said:


> Cajunking: I wore pretty much the same style blazer and burgundy pennies, but you make it look much better with everything else you chose! I would have worn a tie except that I was pushing it as it was. Everyone else wore jeans and sneakers. Overdressed is better than not being dressed at all, but only to a certain point.


@AlanC, I'd love to see a better view of your gloves!
@oldschoolprep, you should snap a few pics on occasion.


----------



## Orgetorix

Great look, Alan! That BB turned out very nicely. And I had forgotten I had that shirt until I saw your post--I'll have to pull it out of the back of the closet!


----------



## Jovan

mcarthur said:


> trad is boring. i like your attire


Thanks. I more meant boring for a Christmas day outfit.



AlanC said:


>


I really dig that suit. Vintage or modern?



Cajunking said:


> I'm not sure I'd agree with you, understated is often better and you've got quite the impressive roll! but I appreciate it.
> I was only able to legitimize the tie because of a later church service!


Thank you. Despite having slightly shorter points, the '80s BB collar is where it's at.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Nice Trouser Finish!*

Perfect finish on your trousers Alan - both in terms of length and cuff width.



Jovan said:


> Thanks. I more meant boring for a Christmas day outfit.
> 
> I really dig that suit. Vintage or modern?
> 
> Thank you. Despite having slightly shorter points, the '80s BB collar is where it's at.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice Borsalino, too.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Jovan said:


> Rather boring Christmas attire today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB GF sack blazer
> BB PPBD
> Reddish brown leather belt
> RLP khakis
> Wigwam 625 socks
> Florsheim burgundy penny loafers
> Gift cards galore


Classically perfect!


----------



## The Rambler

+1 for the unseen 625s and burgundy pennies with that rig.


----------



## Jovan

oldschoolprep said:


> Perfect finish on your trousers Alan - both in terms of length and cuff width.


I think you meant to quote his pictures, not my post. 



The Rambler said:


> +1 for the unseen 625s and burgundy pennies with that rig.


 Thank you! Go together like gravy and mashed potatoes, they do.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*My Apologies!*

My error! 
OSP



Jovan said:


> I think you meant to quote his pictures, not my post.
> 
> Thank you! Go together like gravy and mashed potatoes, they do.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*My Apologies!*

My oversight. Clicked before verifying. We can all now sleep soundly knowing in am not head of the JCS!



Jovan said:


> I think you meant to quote his pictures, not my post.
> 
> Thank you! Go together like gravy and mashed potatoes, they do.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Vintage vicuña overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
NM pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Lobb penny loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## AlanC

Cajunking said:


> @AlanC, I'd love to see a better view of your gloves!


----------



## oldschoolprep

*I'D Rather Be Skiing*

Writing review of Harmony by HRH, The Prince of Wales, Tony Juniper and Ian Skelly for an international affairs organization of which I am a member. Would rather be traipsing down the hills at Sun Valley or Alta. Nonesuch luck this year. A quick lunch at Blue Tractor with a couple of colleagues, then off to take Bo on a long walk in the Arboretum. Nice sunny, clear and cold day. Considering an outer apparel and hat change prior to doing so.

BB White OCBD - Made in USA

Polo Red Lambswool Crewneck Sweater - Made in Hong Kong when it was a Crown Colony.

BB Grey Flannel Trousers - 1.75" cuff with no break - Made in USA.

BB Black and White Herringbone Sportcoat - Made in USA

J. Press Red Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

Bb 3x3 DB Camelhair Polo Coat - Made in USA

Scott Nichol Grey Shetland Boot Socks with Beige Toes & Heels - Made in England


----------



## Dragoon

BB sweater
Mercer shirt


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> BB sweater
> Mercer shirt


nice looking sweater


----------



## Jovan

Dragoon: Mercer shirts are the best, aren't they? I wish they were slimmer, of course, but still.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

oldschoolprep said:


> Scott Nichol Grey Shetland Boot Socks with Beige Toes & Heels - Made in England


Oldschool, how do you like your Scott Nichols? I'm going to put in an order to O'Connells in a little while for some. How thick are they?


----------



## Orgetorix

More BizCas today...and all of it, I just now realized, is BB.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Dear Mr. Mud

I both alpaca and Shetland Scott-Nichol socks. Both models are properly sized and very well made. The Shetlands are slightly thicker and much warmer than the alpacas. However, they are fragile. A handful of wearings with Bean mocs - or at least my decrepit Maine Hunting Shoe mocs will damage them beyond repair. Both have contrasting heels and toes.

I have transitioned to the alpacas because of their durability and only wear the Shetlands with dress shoes, camp mocs, Scarpa Alpine boots or the Limmer shoes I wore today.

If you are interested in the alpacas, I would order them from The Andover Shop - the last time I checked their price was $30.00 a pair vs. $35.00 for the Boys from Buffalo.

Alternatively, I did purchase a pair of J.Press's navy Aran knit socks a few years back. They are heavier, warmer and more durable than either of the Scott-Nichol products. However, I am not certain if they are currently available.



Mississippi Mud said:


> Oldschool, how do you like your Scott Nichols? I'm going to put in an order to O'Connells in a little while for some. How thick are they?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
Elgin scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Armani pant
RLP socks
Gucci loafers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Mississippi Mud

oldschoolprep said:


> Dear Mr. Mud
> 
> I both alpaca and Shetland Scott-Nichol socks. Both models are properly sized and very well made. The Shetlands are slightly thicker and much warmer than the alpacas. However, they are fragile. A handful of wearings with Bean mocs - or at least my decrepit Maine Hunting Shoe mocs will damage them beyond repair. Both have contrasting heels and toes.
> 
> I have transitioned to the alpacas because of their durability and only wear the Shetlands with dress shoes, camp mocs, Scarpa Alpine boots or the Limmer shoes I wore today.
> 
> If you are interested in the alpacas, I would order them from The Andover Shop - the last time I checked their price was $30.00 a pair vs. $35.00 for the Boys from Buffalo.
> 
> Alternatively, I did purchase a pair of J.Press's navy Aran knit socks a few years back. They are heavier, warmer and more durable than either of the Scott-Nichol products. However, I am not certain if they are currently available.


Thanks very much for the comprehensive review, oldschoolprep. I fear I would've been very disappointed with the Scott Nichols. Checking J. Press, it seems as if they are still carrying the Arans and that's where I'll spend my sock money.


----------



## Sir Royston

Todays attire in a very cold and Chilly Gloucestershire
Christys Trilby
Bladen tweed Jacket
Cordings Merino knitted waistcoat
St George armbands
Cordings Tattersall shirt
Lewin retrievers tie
Bookster Cords (fishtail back)
Thurston green Boxcloths
Alex Swift wool socks with Thurston sock suspenders
Underneath.. Long Johns, braces tapes, long sleeve 3 button undershirt.. its cold!!!

oh.. and one Chocolate Lab called Bournville.. my constant campanion!!
RBH


----------



## The Rambler

^ beautiful colors, great photo.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Nice Rig and Handsome Lab*

Nice rig, Sir Royston and a very handsome Labrador indeed!

Old School Prep



Sir Royston said:


> Todays attire in a very cold and Chilly Gloucestershire
> Christys Trilby
> Bladen tweed Jacket
> Cordings Merino knitted waistcoat
> St George armbands
> Cordings Tattersall shirt
> Lewin retrievers tie
> Bookster Cords (fishtail back)
> Thurston green Boxcloths
> Alex Swift wool socks with Thurston sock suspenders
> Underneath.. Long Johns, braces tapes, long sleeve 3 button undershirt.. its cold!!!
> 
> oh.. and one Chocolate Lab called Bournville.. my constant campanion!!
> RBH


----------



## Sir Royston

Hello there
Thank you
for got to mention the new Grenson bleasdale Boots (an Xmas present!!)

Regards


----------



## Sir Royston

The Rambler said:


> ^ beautiful colors, great photo.


Thank you
Kind Regards


----------



## Patrick06790

Washington, D.C. after trip to Press and cigar store


----------



## Trip English

Patrick, I'm tempted to make that photo my life-goal.


----------



## The Rambler

New hat; new McGeorge sweater, pointed uot by Alan C: cashmere, never worn, $25 bin


----------



## suitandtieguy

Gray 3 piece 3 button pinstripe suit
Lavender Shirt Spread Collar with French Cuffs Gold Cufflinks
Since it is an non office day I added a white tie full windsor knot 
Pink display hanky
Gray Loafers


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rolling Like an Undergrad*

My rig today reminds of the gear I used to don as an undergrad during the waning days of the Nixon and Ford administrations save the substitution of a pair of Vasque Alpine boots for the Limmer shoes I have donned again today.

BB Blue OCBD - Made in USA

Orange Vicuna Cableknit Crewneck sweater from The Andover Shop - A 1979 or 1980 Christmas gift - Made in Scotland

BB 3B Sack Shetland Sportcoat in a Heathery Brown, Burgundy, French Blue and Wheat District Plaid. This Relic has a 7/8ths lining with patch flapped side pockets. Surprised it still fits. In fact quite nicely even with the sweater. -can't remember if I bought it or appropriated from my fathers closet and never returned it - Made in USA

Brown Wide Wale Corduroys from Whillock Brothers in Rochester, NY. Usual no break with 1.75" cuffs. Made in USA. This great habardashery closed its doors in the early 1990's. Requesicat in Pace.

Trafalgar belt with cast brass Foxhead buckle on original burgundy strap. Made in USA.

BB Orange Cashmere socks - Received them as a Stocking Stuffer for Christmas five or six years ago. Wore the two pairs of Yellow ones that came with this pair out years ago. Decided to wear them for the first today - Made in Italia.

Limmer Walking Shoes - Have gotten more wear out of them since December 12 than the first nine years I owned them. - Made in Germany.


----------



## Orgetorix

Great, hat, Rambler! Details?


----------



## CMDC

Patrick06790 said:


> Washington, D.C. after trip to Press and cigar store


The bag suggests--sweater???

How is Ralphus enjoying Washington?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Armani sweater
Brioni pant
Tiffany belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> Great, hat, Rambler! Details?


Thanks. It's from Worth and Worth, NYC, the "Venezia," made by Guerra, an Italian hatmaker that claims to have in business since 1855. Has a diamond crown, which I'll be fussing with til I get it how I want it.


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> Rather boring Christmas attire today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB GF sack blazer
> BB PPBD
> Reddish brown leather belt
> RLP khakis
> Wigwam 625 socks
> Florsheim burgundy penny loafers
> Gift cards galore


Where did you get your hands on a GF sack? I noticed the 2 buttons on the sleeves, btw. Even though I tend to be of the mindset that more brass is better--that is an iconic look. The buttons look highly polished and beautiful golden. The ones on the Golden Fleece 2-button model of today are--IMHO--an abomination...golden sheep on black enamel. I believe it is supposed to be their top of the line blazer spun from super 2000s or some such. I'll bet yours is better.


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> Thank you. Despite having slightly shorter points, the '80s BB collar is where it's at.


Jovan--I'm curious. I wore BB ocbds in the 1980s and have to admit that I was unaware that they featured shorter collars. Frankly, in those days, I didn't pay much attention to such things. Now you've aroused my curiosity. What was the difference in the point length of the collars then compared to today? When did they change? That is certainly a great roll whatever the length.


----------



## ds23pallas

Prepared to brave the elements. LLBean Maine Hunting Shoes, lined khakis and grey turtleneck, Brooks Brothers duffle coat and Hudson's Bay cardigan:


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Patrick, I'm tempted to make that photo my life-goal.


I just hope I'm not _sleeping_ on the bench and using the bag for luggage!


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Washington, D.C. after trip to Press and cigar store


you look to relax. the gentlemen on the right of your picture looks like uncle bernie. i am surprised that they allow cigar smoking on the streets of DC


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> New hat; new McGeorge sweater, pointed uot by Alan C: cashmere, never worn, $25 bin


good looking fedora. enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf khakis
h ps


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> New hat; new McGeorge sweater, pointed uot by Alan C: cashmere, never worn, $25 bin


Nice sweater. Makes me sorry I didn't buy it!


----------



## Cowtown

The Rambler said:


> New hat; new McGeorge sweater, pointed uot by Alan C: cashmere, never worn, $25 bin


I love that sweater. Nice purchase.


----------



## Jovan

Saltydog said:


> Where did you get your hands on a GF sack? I noticed the 2 buttons on the sleeves, btw. Even though I tend to be of the mindset that more brass is better--that is an iconic look. The buttons look highly polished and beautiful golden. The ones on the Golden Fleece 2-button model of today are--IMHO--an abomination...golden sheep on black enamel. I believe it is supposed to be their top of the line blazer spun from super 2000s or some such. I'll bet yours is better.


The blazer is courtesy of TweedyDon in the "Trad Thrift Store Exchange" thread. I'm warming up to spaced two button sleeves myself -- my madras sport coat has them too. I don't think BB makes hopsack blazers anymore, which is a shame. You're right though, the modern GF buttons are hideous. Less is more. Also, high super numbers are as pointless as neon lights underneath cars.



Saltydog said:


> Jovan--I'm curious. I wore BB ocbds in the 1980s and have to admit that I was unaware that they featured shorter collars. Frankly, in those days, I didn't pay much attention to such things. Now you've aroused my curiosity. What was the difference in the point length of the collars then compared to today? When did they change? That is certainly a great roll whatever the length.


 They changed ever so slightly. That same white PPBD features a 3 1/4" collar. The modern ones, save for the Clifford collar (not sure how long those are) are all 3 3/8". On other hand, there's a blue end-on-end with a 3" collar that has a rounded edge rather than squared off at the top button. Not sure why this is.


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> Nice sweater. Makes me sorry I didn't buy it!


Good: I've certainly envied your stuff enough! but, seriously, thanks again, esp. considering it's your size.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> good looking fedora. enjoy wearing


Thanks, Uncle Mac. You are an inspiration, as always. Is it time for another hat thread, maybe 'favorite cold weather hats,' to draw photos of a variety of styles?


----------



## Bermuda

Dockers ivy cap
generic blue oxford
Chaps sweater

still on winter break!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Zegna sweater
DG pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
testoni monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Uncle Mac. You are an inspiration, as always. Is it time for another hat thread, maybe 'favorite cold weather hats,' to draw photos of a variety of styles?


start it and i will contribute


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
rlp sweater
rlp turtleneck
rlp cords
h ps


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> The blazer is courtesy of TweedyDon in the "Trad Thrift Store Exchange" thread. I'm warming up to spaced two button sleeves myself -- my madras sport coat has them too. I don't think BB makes hopsack blazers anymore, which is a shame. You're right though, the modern GF buttons are hideous. Less is more. Also, high super numbers are as pointless as neon lights underneath cars.
> 
> They changed ever so slightly. That same white PPBD features a 3 1/4" collar. The modern ones, save for the Clifford collar (not sure how long those are) are all 3 3/8". On other hand, there's a blue end-on-end with a 3" collar that has a rounded edge rather than squared off at the top button. Not sure why this is.


I remember the first really high count suit I bought. I told the salesman it felt as comfortable as a pair of pajamas. I thought, at the price I paid, it would last a long time. I've had pajamas that lasted longer.

Interesting fact about the BB collar lengths. I didn't know the older BB had 3 1/4" collars.
That's the same as a Hyde Park...which I probably wore more back in the 80's. Now I like the longer BB collar better and wondered why I didn't then. This answers my quandry. Back then they were the same. The HP was lined, but I didn't mind (remember I like starch) and I actually liked the shade of blue in the HP--not to mention the price. 
Now I get the picture. Thanks.


----------



## EastVillageTrad

1/2 Day at the office.


LE Winter Weight Chinos
Plain Grey Sweatshirt
Wigwam 132 wool socks
Dexter Penny Loafers
AA406 Crystal


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
rlp cords
h ps
whiskey wt


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
MJ scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
NM pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
testoni penny loafers
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## tlocke

great look. Love the chocolate lab too.


----------



## inq89

College Trad!

Christmas semi formal party


-BB twill sports jacket
-LL Bean OCBD
-BB Clark green corduroy pants
-Wool Tie from thrift
-J Crew Belt
-Forgot to take picture of my shoes, wore Cole Haan Dirty Bucks

Christmas Night, midnight church mass


-Gap Pea Coat
-BB Clark blue corduroy pants
-Cole Haan loafers
-Gap scarf, made in Italy surprisingly

Same outfit as above, coat removed


-BB shawl cardigan
-Critter Tie, thrift

Same outfit


-The pants are royal blue color, looks clearer in this pic
-BB plaid belt

Friend's birthday dinner


-LL Bean Signature Line Harrington G9 Jacket 
-John Ashford fair isle sweater
-J Crew Gingham OCBD
-Levis STF 501
-Clarks Dark Brown Suede Desert Boots

Dinner with a friend, layered up for the snowy night


-Trench/military coat inherited from my grandfather
-RL sweater
-Abercrombie flannel (lol only thing left from my high school days)
-Levis 505
-LL Bean boots

Snow pic from last week.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry trenchcoat
NM scarf
Gates gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
Dsquared jeans
Nocona belt
Armani socks
Bottega boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bb suit
rlp bd
sf neck tie
h ps
bb braces


----------



## ChrisSweet

First WAYW post, taken during a country walk with the good lady over Christmas. Strange facial expression caused by trying to smoke and smile at the same time.










White OCBD
BB Plaid Bow 
Tan Cords
LE Pea Coat
Brown Leather Chukkas
Curved Briar by Doctor Plumb


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
NM scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
DH tie
Brioni shirt
Indian Head Penny cufflinks
MD belt
NM socks
Brioni monkstraps
VW cologne
Patek watch


----------



## hookem12387

^^Looks good, Chris. I'd consider taking some of that excess in pant length and using it for a healthy 1.75-2" cuff (if that's your thing) or simply hemming them. Pretty looking field!


----------



## Orgetorix

Magee donegal jacket
BB cardigan and trousers
Brioni shirt
Robert Talbott tie
Cole Haan shoes


----------



## Trip English

^Dig the rig. I generally enjoy your attire, but this one stands out.


----------



## dorji

First post to this thread. Not entirely trad, but some elements are there and this is where I am most comfortable. I hope you will have me....:icon_smile:
Please bear with me as I get the hang of this, as you all know the first post is harder than one would think!

A bit of the color...

Tie detail...

By benmn at 2011-01-02


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> ....


I like your contrast.


----------



## Trip English

I sympathize with not completely fitting the definition of Trad, but feeling more comfortable posting and participating on this board. That being said, it's only a matter of time before you catch The Fever. Next thing you know O'Connell's is on speed dial and you're applying the Mac Method to something. That's what happened to me at least.


----------



## Bermuda

haha O'Connell's on speed dial......."I need an Oxford immediately!"


----------



## Trip English

Text "NOS" to 1-888-44-ETHAN. Normal texting rates apply.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Text "NOS" to 1-888-44-ETHAN. Normal texting rates apply.


very helpful as usual


----------



## mcarthur

bb mto suit
rlp bd
h neck tie
h ps
bb graces


----------



## ds23pallas

LL Bean flannel shirt, my dad's old yellow Shetland sweater, Barbour Harris Tweed jacket I purchased in London about ten years ago:


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> .... catch The Fever. Next thing you know O'Connell's is on speed dial and you're applying the Mac Method to something...


Already there.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> ^Dig the rig. I generally enjoy your attire, but this one stands out.





dorji said:


> I like your contrast.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Cardinals5

dorji said:


> First post to this thread. Not entirely trad, but some elements are there and this is where I am most comfortable. I hope you will have me....:icon_smile:
> Please bear with me as I get the hang of this, as you all know the first post is harder than one would think!


Consider shoes. Welcome to the thread - good beginning. I think a white linen ps in a tv fold (the only kind of ps I wear) would look great with that outfit.


----------



## Dragoon

O'Connell's blazer
JAB sweater
BB shirt and tie


----------



## The Rambler

Good looks, fellows. Welcome to the fun thread, dorji: nice outfit.


----------



## Wisco

Back to work for the first working day of 2011. It's going to be a tough but hopefully rewarding year with a focus on "less is more".










Not the best pic, but hopefully good enough to get a sense today's rig. I need to find a better environment for taking WAYWT pics....

Light blue and white Uni stripe shirt
Tie Bar striped tie
Gray Southwick suit
Light blue PS
AE MacNeil, #8 shell (not shown)


----------



## dorji

Cardinals5 said:


> Consider shoes. Welcome to the thread - good beginning. I think a white linen ps in a tv fold (the only kind of ps I wear) would look great with that outfit.


Thank you Cardinals. I appreciate the PS advice too.

As far as shoes....I probably think about them more than I ought to:icon_smile:


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> ..Welcome to the fun thread, dorji...


Thank you Rambler.


----------



## dorji

Dragoon said:


> O'Connell's blazer


Is the blazer the "year-round" or "doeskin" version? Are you happy with it? I have been considering an OC's blazer....
I like your blues and grey.


----------



## CMDC

LE shetland
BB unistripe ocbd
LLBean double L khakis
LLBean mocs


----------



## Charles Saturn

Wisco said:


> Not the best pic, but hopefully good enough to get a sense today's rig. I need to find a better environment for taking WAYWT pics....


Wisco, It's the back lighting that is killing the shot.


----------



## Dragoon

dorji said:


> Is the blazer the "year-round" or "doeskin" version? Are you happy with it? I have been considering an OC's blazer....
> I like your blues and grey.


It is the year round model, complete with J.Press label in the pocket. I am extremely happy with it. I also have their store brand cordurory jacket and like it just as much.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Received the 3/2 Green-Blue Tartan jacket that MKC was offering in the Trad exchange last week and had it tailored for a perfect fit for a New Year's Eve party. All my pics have come out too dark, but it worked quite well and I received several compliments. 

Thanks to MKC and to everyone whose hands this coat passed through, it has now found a loving home.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG overcoat
Zegna pocket-square
NM gloves
Malo sweater
Armani pant
Fleming belt
Armani socks
Gucci penny loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## P Hudson

CMDC said:


> LE shetland
> BB unistripe ocbd
> LLBean double L khakis
> LLBean mocs


Excellent. When did a shetland crew get so hard to find?


----------



## CMDC

I've actually had pretty good luck thrifting them. I've gotten, I'd say, 4 or 5 since the fall.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit, shirt, and bow
Vintage cufflinks
J&M shoes


----------



## DrMac

Orgetorix said:


> BB suit, shirt, and bow
> Vintage cufflinks
> J&M shoes


Really, really like the cufflinks.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> h
> 
> BB suit, shirt, and bow
> Vintage cufflinks
> J&M shoes[/QUOTE]
> 
> i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords 
h ps


----------



## Orgetorix

DrMac said:


> Really, really like the cufflinks.





mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


Thank you.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


As do I.

O-What's the story behind that great BB DB flannel suit?
Something recent?
is the color as light as it appears in the picturess?


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> As do I.
> 
> O-What's the story behind that great BB DB flannel suit?
> Something recent?
> is the color as light as it appears in the picturess?


Thanks. It's a BB Regent suit from about three or four years ago. I got it on a great discount a couple years ago when BB was clearing them out. As for the color, I'd say the second picture is most accurate. It's a nice medium gray, which makes it pretty versatile.


----------



## Wisco

First of all Orgetorix continues to impress. The fit on the DB suit is great.

I have started to play with my camera and lighting in order to improve my WAYWT posts. Hope this is a bit better.










3/2 Tweed sack
Blue BB OCBD
Red ground wool challis tie, dark brown and brown pattern
Tattersal cotton PS, light blue ground with red/gray/dark blue lines
LE Dress Chinos



















Alden "Foot Balance" PTB
Target brown socks with light brown and blue stripes.. not Targyles, perhaps TarStripes?


----------



## Charles Saturn

The wooly tie tweed jacket combination is a thing of beauty.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty similar to yesterday:

Clansman Shetland
LLBean gingham
Levis 501
LLBean mocs


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> First of all Orgetorix continues to impress. The fit on the DB suit is great.
> 
> I have started to play with my camera and lighting in order to improve my WAYWT posts. Hope this is a bit better.


You're very kind. And your pictures are looking MUCH better! I'm actually surprised you're getting that kind of sharpness out of a phone camera. Is that one of the Droid models?

The outfit is great, too. Love the tie. Though I can't tell for sure without a full-length shot, my only concern is that your outfit might be a little too low-contrast. With such a light jacket, I'd suggest darker trousers and perhaps a darker pocket square. A mostly brown square would complement the brown medallions on your tie well.


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> You're very kind. And your pictures are looking MUCH better! I'm actually surprised you're getting that kind of sharpness out of a phone camera. Is that one of the Droid models?


My newish phone is a Motorola Droid 2.0 from Verizon. It's got a 5MP camera. The bog change is that I finally have started to play with camera settings. I used the "sharpness" setting to day for the first time as it is advertised to minimize blurring.... I think it works well.



> The outfit is great, too. Love the tie. Though I can't tell for sure without a full-length shot, my only concern is that your outfit might be a little too low-contrast. With such a light jacket, I'd suggest darker trousers and perhaps a darker pocket square. A mostly brown square would complement the brown medallions on your tie well.


Thanks for the feedback. I thought about wearing some dark chocolate twills I have, but they are in the wash right now :redface:.

I love this jacket and am still playing with how to integrate it with shirts and ties. I did consider a dark brown paisley silk PS, but put it aside as I thought it dominated the softness of the wool tie and tweed. I also have a wool PS with a brown base that might work.

Ah this dressing thing is truly continuous learning, eh?


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> My newish phone is a Motorola Droid 2.0 from Verizon. It's got a 5MP camera. The bog change is that I finally have started to play with camera settings. I used the "sharpness" setting to day for the first time as it is advertised to minimize blurring.... I think it works well.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. I thought about wearing some dark chocolate twills I have, but they are in the wash right now :redface:.
> 
> I love this jacket and am still playing with how to integrate it with shirts and ties. I did consider a dark brown paisley silk PS, but put it aside as I thought it dominated the softness of the wool tie and tweed. I also have a wool PS with a brown base that might work.
> 
> Ah this dressing thing is truly continuous learning, eh?


I'm considering a Droid X or Droid 2 when I'm up for a new phone in March. Good to know you can get such good results with it!

As for the jacket, I think you just need to be careful how you pair it with dark or bold-colored items. Since it's so light, and since you'll presumably be wearing lighter shirts with it as well, you either need to keep everything in a medium- to light-colored palette, or you need to balance out a bold-colored tie with dark trousers or at least a dark square. As it is, I think the orange tie all by itself just overwhelms the rest of the outfit.

Couple of tie suggestions: 1) Something blue, to bring out the blue flecks in the tweed; 2) medium to light-colored wool or cashmere ties that will complement the light jacket color but have a texture that's definitely winter-ish. I'm thinking along these lines:

(First one is Kent Wang; rest are Mountain & Sackett.)


----------



## Orgetorix

Trying to get better quality photos dialed in, lest I never catch up with Wisco's style!































Oxxford suit
BB shirt & square
American Living tie
Vintage Alan McAfee brogues


----------



## williamson

Wisco said:


> Red ground wool challis tie, dark brown and brown pattern


A lovely tie, Wisco! The anti-tie brigade miss so much.


----------



## The Rambler

New hat and sweater, plus a picture of my kids, home for the holidays.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Armani pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> New hat and sweater, plus a picture of my kids, home for the holidays.


Very nice on all fronts, sir.


----------



## Trip English

Great looks everyone! Hope to get back into the swing of things once I get some hiring done. Until then I'll be a spectator to this fine attire.


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazar
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding colors (fyi :icon_smile_wink.


----------



## Wisco

williamson said:


> A lovely tie, Wisco! The anti-tie brigade miss so much.


Thanks for your kind words. It so nice to be part of such a nice group of folks here on the Trad forum.

I am the only one in the small company who consistently wears a coat and tie to the office. Nobody notices anymore except the CEO who always calls me "the best dressed guy around"... of course he's no slouch as he's usually sporting an Italian designer suit, Ferragamo shoes but no tie unless we have "visitors".


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> New hat and sweater, plus a picture of my kids, home for the holidays.


Nice photos!!

I visited the swollen bouldered Brandywine of my Homeland over the Holiday and sometimes I do miss it so.

Visited Nemours also;

https://www.nemoursmansion.org/visit.html

Some people really knew how to live!!


----------



## The Rambler

Especially those Duponts: I'm a big fan of Winterthur, and go almost every year in Azalea time. They practically cornered the market in American antique furniture.


----------



## Wisco

My cell phone camera did great yesterday, but the color balance is highly dependent on the lighting... more so than my Lumix point and shoot. My torso shot today was pretty crappy, so I decided to leave it out.

Another attempt at subtle texture driven cold-weather dress:










Blue broadcloth shirt, hidden collar buttons, unbuttoned
Mountain & Sackett Wool tie, brown ground with blue spaced dots
White cotton PS with blue/gray border
BB flannel blazer. Blue with dark blue and gray windowpane










Alden for BB suede tassel loafers
BB striped socks
Gray American Living flannel trousers


----------



## CMDC

BB tweed 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
PRL tie
LLBean town and field flannels
Gunboats


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> Another attempt at subtle texture driven cold-weather dress..


 I like this, especially the tie + ps.


----------



## ChrisSweet

hookem12387 said:


> ^^Looks good, Chris. I'd consider taking some of that excess in pant length and using it for a healthy 1.75-2" cuff (if that's your thing) or simply hemming them. Pretty looking field!


Thanks Hookem. I think the fact that my feet are buried in snow makes my trousers look even longer than they are! I've been thinking about cuffing them but can't decide whether I like them on cords.


----------



## The Rambler

Sam Hober grenadine
BB supima
Old sharkskin suit


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Sam Hober grenadine
> BB supima
> Old sharkskin suit


Wonderful Hober Grenadine color. I really like the contrast between smooth texture of shiny shark skin and rough texture of "nubby" Grenadine.

I've said it before, but I could live with a core set of solid Hober Grenadine's and feel stylish everyday. Texture is just too underrated.....


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Wisco: going to Hober for grenadines was your suggestion, and I couldn't be more pleased with them.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Texture is just too underrated.....


In clothes and food both!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Local-store-label blazer
BB shirt
PRL flannels
PRL tie
Florsheim PTBs


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> New hat and sweater, plus a picture of my kids, home for the holidays.


good looking family


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> My cell phone camera did great yesterday, but the color balance is highly dependent on the lighting... more so than my Lumix point and shoot. My torso shot today was pretty crappy, so I decided to leave it out.
> 
> Another attempt at subtle texture driven cold-weather dress:
> 
> i like your suede tassels


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB tweed 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> PRL tie
> LLBean town and field flannels
> Gunboats


nice looking attire


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Borsalino scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## ds23pallas

BB Regular Fit OCBD, BB tie, old green sack (that sounds attractive), Polo Prospect chinos, BB socks, Alden longwings in Whiskey shell:


----------



## Trip English

I recall that old green sack. It is one of my favorite old sport coats I've seen on this thread. Found something like it at a thrift store in New Haven but it looked like a drifter had passed away in it.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Orgetorix said:


> Local-store-label blazer
> BB shirt
> PRL flannels
> PRL tie
> Florsheim PTBs


Great tie, Orgetorix.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> BB Regular Fit OCBD, BB tie, old green sack (that sounds attractive), Polo Prospect chinos, BB socks, Alden longwings in Whiskey shell:


outstanding combination, ds: I particularly like the gaping breast pocket on the jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> BB Regular Fit OCBD, BB tie, old green sack (that sounds attractive), Polo Prospect chinos, BB socks, Alden longwings in Whiskey shell:


nice looking attire


----------



## ds23pallas

Thank you Trip, Rambler and Mcarthur for your comments. Today, a display of BB old and new. And for Mac, B&H with argyles:


----------



## YoungClayB

ds23pallas, what color shell is that. I like the color very much. If you say 30 year old #8, I am going to cry. lol

Today's attire...heading uptown in a few min for a lunch meeting. (I decided to change my tie knot after the first pic was taken)




Shirt: Slim Fit BB (Non-Iron Oxford Cloth) - first time wearing...got off ebay and it arrived yesterday.
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger
Blazer: Stafford
Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills (Khaki)
Shoes: AE MacNeils (Tan Scotchgrain)


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
JPress blue ocbd
LE repp
LLB double l khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Wisco

Still cold here so a focus on tweed jackets until I get my favorite gray flannel suit back from my local tailor. I'm also going to get a SD card reader for my older MacBook Pro and then try using my much better Lumix camera. Maybe next week.

I really hate public bathroom shots. Kind of gives me the creeps shooting pictures in this type of location, but I thought I would give it a try. Not great in my opinion....










RL dark brown plaid tweed jacket. Dark orange and green under plaid
J.Press OCBD
Madder tie
Tan checked cotton PS
Bills M1P Khakis worn at natural waist with Braces

Texture shot:










Footwear:










Alden Scotch Grain Short Wing gunboat boots, #8 color calf leather
Wool socks


----------



## Wisco

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> JPress blue ocbd
> LE repp
> LLB double l khakis
> Weejuns


Classic CMDC... classic. You might consider a simple white cotton/linen PS with this rig, but that's a small thing for many.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sir Cingle said:


> Great tie, Orgetorix.


Thanks!



ds23pallas said:


> Thank you Trip, Rambler and Mcarthur for your comments. Today, a display of BB old and new. And for Mac, B&H with argyles:


Great shoes! Love the color.



YoungClayB said:


> ds23pallas, what color shell is that. I like the color very much. If you say 30 year old #8, I am going to cry. lol
> 
> Today's attire...heading uptown in a few min for a lunch meeting. (I decided to change my tie knot after the first pic was taken)


I was going to suggest you try a four in hand knot...and then I reread your post. :biggrin: Nice shoes; you might consider lengthening the jacket sleeves a quarter inch or so.



Wisco said:


> Still cold here so a focus on tweed jackets until I get my favorite gray flannel suit back from my local tailor. I'm also going to get a SD card reader for my older MacBook Pro and then try using my much better Lumix camera. Maybe next week.
> 
> I really hate public bathroom shots. Kind of gives me the creeps shooting pictures in this type of location, but I thought I would give it a try. Not great in my opinion....


Great combination of colors and textures, Wisco. I agree--not the greatest photos. I thought your shots from the last couple days were pretty nice. Love the boots!


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


> Nice shoes; you might consider lengthening the jacket sleeves a quarter inch or so.


Thanks...got them on the ebay for $27 ....I've been thinking about getting the sleeves lengthened...they are indeed just a tad short.


----------



## The Rambler

Amusing that on this forum, Org suggests that Clay switch from a windsor to a four-in-hand, and on the other, a gentleman suggests that Clay switch from a four to a windsor. I guess that's why there's 2 forums :biggrin2:.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> Amusing that on this forum, Org suggests that Clay switch from a windsor to a four-in-hand, and on the other, a gentleman suggests that Clay switch from a four to a windsor. I guess that's why there's 2 forums :biggrin2:.


haha...yeah, I thought that was pretty funny too. My first inclination was a FIH, but today's tie is not of stellar quality so the FIH looked kind of skimpy. So, I think that for this tie in particular, the pratt worked better. I used to hate FIHs but over the past year or so have developed quite an appreciation for them...especially when coupled with high quality woven silk ties.


----------



## Wisco

YoungClayB said:


> haha...yeah, I thought that was pretty funny too. My first inclination was a FIH, but today's tie is not of stellar quality so the FIH looked kind of skimpy. So, I think that for this tie in particular, the pratt worked better. I used to hate FIHs but over the past year or so have developed quite an appreciation for them...especially when coupled with high quality woven silk ties.


Just to be a stick in the mud, you can also consider a double FIH; Just do another wrap of the knot before going behind and over. This works if:

1) You're got a long enough tie compared to your neck
2) You've got a thinner tie

it results in a long knot elegant knot with more heft than a single FIH, but without the "wide-load" of the Windsor. The following blog entry has a pretty set of info:

https://sartoriallyinclined.blogspot.com/2010/01/neapolitian-flair-double-four-in-hand.html


----------



## JDC

The Rambler said:


> Amusing that on this forum, Org suggests that Clay switch from a windsor to a four-in-hand, and on the other, a gentleman suggests that Clay switch from a four to a windsor. I guess that's why there's 2 forums :biggrin2:.


Well to pick knits I didn't suggest a specific knot, I said it should be larger and more squarish. You can easily achieve that with any type of knot.


----------



## The Rambler

True.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> M1s and braces is a very good look for you, Wisco.


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Vintage BB Sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie:Christopher Hayes
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: Eastland Dirty Bucks

I included a shot of the back since I'm on the fence about this jacket. I've mentioned on several occasions my irritation at vents that open and this one is right on the edge. Any thoughts on this would be appreciated.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ I'd keep it and wear it.

My photos are getting better. The full shot is still a bit noisy, but this may be the best I can do with my poor little camera and my poor little photography skills.































Samuelsohn suit
Gitman Bros. shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB monks


----------



## Trip English

^Good look. A contrast collar is a cunning opponent.

Photos are tough. I've finally settled on putting the camera on a gorilla pod on top of a coffee machine in the room that has the most control of lighting and the least wife. I'm hiring an administrative assistant and am tempted to list photography as a requirement.

Thanks for the advice on the jacket. It's too good to let go and all vintage BB jackets seem to do this (I've tried sizing up to a 42 to see if maybe they were just cut slim, but they just _all_ seem to do it!). I guess I'll just suck it up. Between this and multiple shirt collar sizes I'm really being forced to grow as a person.


----------



## kitonbrioni

operations overcoat
NM scarf
Saks gloves
Malo sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Kiton loafers
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Trip English

^ Tell me more about this BJ belt.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> ^ Tell me more about this BJ belt.


Yes...please elaborate. If they make them in my size, I want one for each day of the week. LOL

The jacket looks awesome...I wouldnt let the vent bother you in the least.

Orgetorix...that jacket seems a tad tight through the midsection...seems to be pulling at the button a little.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> Thanks for the advice on the jacket. It's too good to let go and all vintage BB jackets seem to do this (I've tried sizing up to a 42 to see if maybe they were just cut slim, but they just _all_ seem to do it!). I guess I'll just suck it up. Between this and multiple shirt collar sizes I'm really being forced to grow as a person.


You might go for a '50s short-vent look and have the top inch or two of the vent sewn closed. That might mitigate it somewhat.



YoungClayB said:


> Orgetorix...that jacket seems a tad tight through the midsection...seems to be pulling at the button a little.


It is. There is too much of me in the midsection at the moment.


----------



## Trip English

That is excellent advice and may well spare another jacket from exile as well.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip,

I didn't notice the vent pulling when I first looked at the photo. However, I did wonder just how many servings of hell I'd have to endure if she caught me taking a picture of myself featuring the southern exposure.


----------



## Cardinals5

Wisco said:


>


Love the suede tassels



Orgetorix said:


>


Perfect dimple



CMDC said:


>


Yep, classic



Wisco said:


>


I like madder ties



Trip English said:


>


Wear it - no one else will ever notice.


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Wear it - no one else will ever notice.


I agree with Card, Trip. I can understand your being a bit annoyed with it...but no biggie. No one is going to think about it but you. Enjoy the coat

Uncle...that hat it smashing!!!!!


----------



## The Rambler

Trip, among friends, I frankly gotta disagree, I think that a split vent is unacceptable. If you pinch it in a proper position, does it feel too tight around the hips?


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Uncle...that hat it smashing!!!!!


thank you


----------



## Jovan

kitonbrioni said:


> operations overcoat
> NM scarf
> Saks gloves
> Malo sweater
> Kiton pant
> BJ belt
> Brioni socks
> Kiton loafers
> Prada cologne
> Patek watch





Trip English said:


> ^ Tell me more about this BJ belt.





YoungClayB said:


> Yes...please elaborate. If they make them in my size, I want one for each day of the week. LOL
> 
> The jacket looks awesome...I wouldnt let the vent bother you in the least.
> 
> Orgetorix...that jacket seems a tad tight through the midsection...seems to be pulling at the button a little.


Best laugh I've had on this forum in a while. Thanks, guys. :icon_smile_big:

But I agree, the vent opening isn't bad enough to toss that coat away. Keep it.



Orgetorix said:


> ^ I'd keep it and wear it.
> 
> My photos are getting better. The full shot is still a bit noisy, but this may be the best I can do with my poor little camera and my poor little photography skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn suit
> Gitman Bros. shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> BB monks


You're one of the few people who knows how to wear a contrast collar shirt without looking like a Wall Street schmuck. Not my style, but you make it work.

However, like YCB, I also notice a bit of pulling around the midsection.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Trip, among friends, I frankly gotta disagree, I think that a split vent is unacceptable. If you pinch it in a proper position, does it feel too tight around the hips?


The jacket has been destroyed!

This is one of those things I have practically no tolerance for. I've tried to lighten up about it, and wanted to convince myself that I was being too strict, but I've got to let it go. Someone with less of a rump will enjoy it with no reservations.

The fit of old BB seem to be cut much trimmer than modern offerings (which is in keeping with a lot of vintage items, I've found), and this especially applies to the backs. They just shoot straight down, which is fine when it's more generously cut, but not forgiving enough on the slimmer fits.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> The jacket has been destroyed!
> 
> This is one of those things I have practically no tolerance for. I've tried to lighten up about it, and wanted to convince myself that I was being too strict, but I've got to let it go. Someone with less of a rump will enjoy it with no reservations.
> 
> The fit of old BB seem to be cut much trimmer than modern offerings (which is in keeping with a lot of vintage items, I've found), and this especially applies to the backs. They just shoot straight down, which is fine when it's more generously cut, but not forgiving enough on the slimmer fits.


Trip, what size is it? If the shoulders are between 17 and 18 and the sleeves are between 23 and 24 and the length is 28-30, I'll wear it all day long. I have the Noassatol disease.


----------



## Orgetorix

It's also possible that the vintage BB jackets were cut for men with a more stooped posture than you have, Trip. A front-to-back balance problem where the back is too long and the fronts too short will also cause a center vent to splay open.


----------



## Trip English

This could be. I happen to know, however, that I'm a little more generous in the seat than most men with my build. I remember being measured for my school uniform when I went to high-school (switched from navy blue to khaki) and the seamstress remarking "oh my." It's been a sore subject ever since and lead me to a life of primarily double-vented jackets until embracing the sack cut.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I think what TE is trying to say, without actually saying it is...

"Does this jacket make my ass look fat??"


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> This could be. I happen to know, however, that I'm a little more generous in the seat than most men with my build. I remember being measured for my school uniform when I went to high-school (switched from navy blue to khaki) and the seamstress remarking "oh my." It's been a sore subject ever since and lead me to a life of primarily double-vented jackets until embracing the sack cut.


I know _exactly_ how you feel. Mine is genetic--I take after my grandfather, whose nickname as an Army pilot in WWII was "Cheeks."


----------



## The Rambler

The art of tailoring is to hide these little conformational issues. Trip does _not _have a fat butt, but, perhaps, what the ladies might think of as a sensuously rounded one. A good tailor might well be able to fix the problem, or you might conclude that that cut just isn't right for you. At any rate, it's just a sportcoat, indeed a nice one, and if it can't be fixed, others will want it, and there are many fish in the sea :icon_smile:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Orgetorix said:


> I know _exactly_ how you feel. Mine is genetic--I take after my grandfather, whose nickname as an Army pilot in WWII was "Cheeks."


Since the narrative is bending confessional around here, I'll admit that, when overserved, my graduate school friends referred to my rump as "The Ass of Danger."

I can't believe I just typed that.


----------



## Trip English

I'd take Ass of Danger over Cheeks any day!


----------



## Patrick06790

Trying to work in the bow ties more often


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mississippi Mud said:


> ...when overserved, my graduate school friends referred to my rump as "The Ass of Danger."


Everyone gets that after pounding a pitcher or three of Genny Cream Ale!!


----------



## The Rambler

My go to for many years, til I switchd to Yeungling lager when I moved to PA. May pick up a case, thanks. I note the gent's rump is discreetly below the water line :biggrin2:


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> My go to for many years, til I switchd to Yeungling lager when I moved to PA. May pick up a case, thanks.


Yeungling is the only beer I drink anymore.

I'm typically the only one in my office that doesn't wear jeans on Friday. Opted to go with the flow today.

Orvis cord shirt
Patagonia vest
Levis 550
Indy boots


----------



## Wisco

Dragoon said:


> Yeungling is the only beer I drink anymore.
> 
> I'm typically the only one in my office that doesn't wear jeans on Friday. Opted to go with the flow today.
> 
> Orvis cord shirt
> Patagonia vest
> Levis 550
> Indy boots


Ah yes, but are still probably the only one to wear Indy boots. Very nice!


----------



## Wisco

Casual Friday and then some. Crappy pics, but you get the idea.










Fine stripe OCBD, red and white
Navy Blue Drumohr cashmere crewneck sweater... a basic piece in a luxury fabric. Damn this sweater is the softest thing ever. Top 10 eBay score.










Chocolate suede J &M boots with crepe sole
Stone Duluth Trading mid-weight Firehose pants
Tan socks

I bought a book on the Kindle to help me get the most out of the Panasonic Lumix LX-5 camera Santa brought me for Christmas. Better pics... hopefully starting next week.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> My go to for many years, til I switchd to Yeungling lager when I moved to PA. May pick up a case, thanks. I note the gent's rump is discreetly below the water line :biggrin2:


I think I can make out some stink bubbles eminating in the lower right corner however, as would be inevitibale!!

It was Yeungling or Rolling Rock mostly for us. Though stingy frat houses would often break out the Genny as it cost about $5 less per keg.

Speaking of keggers, The NFL Quarterback Factory (Joe Flacco/Rich Gannon Alums) known as the U of Del goes for the National Championship tonight at 7pm on ESPN2.

WE DON'T NEED NO STINKING BCS BOWLS!!

Go HENS!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Vintage JAB Sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Burberry
Pants: BB Clark Cords
Socks: Targyles
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## The Rambler

^^ wonderful color combination.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Trip, you are throwing some no hitters.


----------



## Orgetorix

Leonard Cox & Co. jacket
BB OCBD & bow tie
Nautica jeans
Alfred Sargent chelseas


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Tse sweater
RR jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Geeked up for game night...



Wax cotton clearance from BB.

The pockets are a little small but I actually like it better than some Chinese Barbours I've seen of late...

Go Hens!!


----------



## The Rambler

I'll be watching for sure - fortunately situated between Delaware and Villanova, I have hugely enjoyed following the FCS playoffs. Great college football. I can see that you're in your glory tonight, Woulda! Go Hens!


----------



## mcarthur

burberry blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
rlp cords
h ps


----------



## Cardinals5

Hi boys, just thought I'd make a brief appearance

Shirt sleeves too long for this jacket and need to pull my pants up, but whatever - it's Friday.
























McGregor green herringbone 3/2 sack
BB ocbd
Beau Ties Ltd navy Churchill dot
Mystery-maker brown cords
Alden shell tassels
Invertere buffercoat
Dents gloves


----------



## fsl1856

My first post here, simple, casual. I have a business casual work environment so I don't get to wear a jacket and tie too often. Have to work on this whole taking pics of myself thing, tried taking a few and these are the best out of the bunch.

https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img0084pq.jpg/

https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img0093fx.jpg/

https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img0080pm.jpg/
BB Yellow OCBD
Polo Navy Lambswool V-neck Sweater
BB khakis
BB LHS #8, just arrived yesterday and loving them.


----------



## Cardinals5

Hey Orgetorix, your mailbox is full


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Beau Ties Ltd navy Churchill dot
> 
> Awesome tie on your Churchill!


----------



## YoungClayB

fsl1856 said:


> My first post here, simple, casual. I have a business casual work environment so I don't get to wear a jacket and tie too often. Have to work on this whole taking pics of myself thing, tried taking a few and these are the best out of the bunch.
> 
> https://img816.imageshack.us/i/img0084pq.jpg/
> 
> https://img255.imageshack.us/i/img0093fx.jpg/
> 
> https://img706.imageshack.us/i/img0080pm.jpg/
> BB Yellow OCBD
> Polo Navy Lambswool V-neck Sweater
> BB khakis
> BB LHS #8, just arrived yesterday and loving them.


Dope shoes. You've gotta be the best dressed guy in Cary!


----------



## YoungClayB

Cardinals5 said:


> Hi boys, just thought I'd make a brief appearance
> 
> Shirt sleeves too long for this jacket and need to pull my pants up, but whatever - it's Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McGregor green herringbone 3/2 sack
> BB ocbd
> Beau Ties Ltd navy Churchill dot
> Mystery-maker brown cords
> Alden shell tassels
> Invertere buffercoat
> Dents gloves


I was showing some major cuff yesterday too. I like how you have your TV fold showing a little more than normal to balance out the super cuff.


----------



## WindsorNot

I dig the way that bow is tied, C5.

Tilley winter hat, which begs the question is it ok to wear a boater in the middle of winter if it's high 70s during the day?:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Cardinals5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beau Ties Ltd navy Churchill dot
> 
> Awesome tie on your Churchill!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Rambler!
Click to expand...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


>


Nice!!

I must take solice in my wardrobe and that of others since those frickin' chokin' chickins went down 19 to 20 last night.

Calamity!!


----------



## Trip English

Nice and simple. The wardrobe hasn't recovered from the purge in late fall (weeding out things that fit 80%ok, etc) and I haven't had the time to list a TweedyDonesque bonanza on the exchange. I'll have to do that as I have my eye on a few blazers at Press.

Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: BB
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Shoes: Eastland


----------



## fsl1856

YoungClayB said:


> Dope shoes. You've gotta be the best dressed guy in Cary!


Thanks, I wish.

Night out with friends...

LLB gray shetland wool sweater
LLB khakis
Jcrew argyles
Jcrew suede boots
Timex on BB strap


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
Prada belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Gucci cologne
Patek watch


----------



## oldschoolprep

A few errands, car washings, Bo walks, snack trolling and wine tasting at Whole Foods. UM AD Dave Brandon really mucked things up with his cruel and unnecessary "dismisal" of Rich Rodrigez. In my humble opinion, both Brandon and President Mary Sue Coleman should be summarily terminated for their roles in creating this senseless and vindictive imbroglio. NCAA College sports in the USA are more corrupt than the Daley Administration! That being stated, 

J. Press Pink OCBD - Made in USA

Navy Andean Alpaca Crew Neck Sweatshirt - Made in Peru

Bills M2 Khakis - Made in USA

Barbour Brown Waterfowling Smock - Made in England

Leatherman Maize and Blue Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

Scott Nichol Red Shetland Cableknit Socks with Yellow Heels and Toes - Made in England

Raichle Heavy Duty Leather Alpine Hiking Boots - The Granddaddy Them All. Bought new in 1977. Still in Excellent Shape. Made in Germany or Switzerland (can't remeber)

White Silk Scarf - Made in USA - same vintage as boots. Former necessary skiing accoutrement.

BB Brown Italian Calfskin Leather Gloves - Made in Italy

Navy Wool Fitted Baseball Cap with Filson Logo - Made in USA


----------



## oldschoolprep

A few errands, car washings, Bo walks, snack trolling and wine tasting at Whole Foods. UM AD Dave Brandon really mucked things up with his cruel and unnecessary "dismisal" of Rich Rodrigez. In my humble opinion, both Brandon and President Mary Sue Coleman should be summarily terminated for their roles in creating this senseless and vindictive imbroglio. NCAA College sports in the USA are more corrupt than the Daley Administration! 
J. Press Pink OCBD - Made in USA

Navy Andean Alpaca Crew Neck Sweatshirt - Made in Peru

Bills M2 Khakis - Made in USA

Barbour Brown Waterfowling Smock - Made in England

Leatherman Maize and Blue Surcingle Belt - Made in USA

Scott Nichol Red Shetland Cableknit Socks with Yellow Heels and Toes - Made in England

Raichle Heavy Duty Leather Alpine Hiking Boots - The Granddaddy Them All. Bought new in 1977. Still in Excellent Shape. Made in Germany or Switzerland (can't remeber)

White Silk Scarf - Made in USA - same vintage as boots. Former necessary skiing accoutrement.

BB Brown Italian Calfskin Leather Gloves - Made in Italy

Navy Wool Fitted Baseball Cap with Filson Logo - Made in USA


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> I dig the way that bow is tied, C5.
> 
> Tilley winter hat, which begs the question is it ok to wear a boater in the middle of winter if it's high 70s during the day?:


i have taken the posture that straw can be worn based on the weather conditions i.e. honolulu-all year, key west-10 months and chicago-3 months


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf khakis


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Good looking sweater/t-neck combo.


----------



## dorji

Still working on picture quality...


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Yes! Like it a lot.


----------



## Orgetorix

dorji said:


> Still working on picture quality...


Try putting the camera on something at roughly chest height. And if you have room, get farther back from it (20-30 feet) and zoom in. That will minimize distortion in the photos. And if you can take the pictures in natural light, it'll help the colors show up best.

Nice sportcoat!


----------



## Dragoon

Stetson
Carharrt coat
Levis
Kudu Indy boots
LLB field coat


----------



## Trip English

^Great look. Nice hound as well.


----------



## Trip English

dorji said:


> Still working on picture quality...


PQ isn't bad. Orgetorix is right about placing the camera at chest height.

I like the sport coat very much. You should provide details on the rig.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni scarf
NM gloves
Kiton shirt
Ferragamo tie
Cartier belt
Crookhorn socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

My photographer (Mrs. O) refused to go more than a step beyond the back door because of the cold, so we get to deal with strollers and grills and such cluttering up the background today.

Anyone know how to prevent patterns from moiring when you resize the picture?































Stanley Blacker jacket
Brioni shirt
PRL trousers
BB tie
PRL (C&J) shells


----------



## Trip English

^Way to step on KB's toes with that shirt choice! I like a little Italian thrown into the mix.

Today's rig: "The Job-Site Gentleman"














































Spent most of the afternoon at a job site so an elegant, yet rugged rig for today.

Sport Coat: J.Crew
Vest: Barbour
Shirt: BB OCBD
Bow: BB
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Boots: Alden Indy
(purple bandana as PS)


----------



## Saltydog

Dragoon said:


> Stetson
> Carharrt coat
> Levis
> Kudu Indy boots
> LLB field coat


Good solid rig, Dragoon. Both you and your friend.


----------



## jalyon

I haven't posted to WAYWT in a while, but have still been reading and looking and learning (recent props to O-x and Trip and a hearty welcome to fsl). Usually I keep it pretty basic and am confident my rigs "work" because they are tried and true. I wasn't as sure about today, but said what the heck. So what say you?








Fly or flop? Colors are pretty accurate here, except for the weird scary lighting on my face. Also note very cool, but very un-trad cycling cap.

PRL pink pinpoint bd
JCrew blue lambswool sweater
thrifted 3/2 sack made for Julius & Lewis in Memphis, TN
thrifted gray trousers


----------



## Wisco

jalyon said:


> I haven't posted to WAYWT in a while, but have still been reading and looking and learning (recent props to O-x and Trip and a hearty welcome to fsl). Usually I keep it pretty basic and am confident my rigs "work" because they are tried and true. I wasn't as sure about today, but said what the heck. So what say you?
> 
> Fly or flop?


Fly I say. Well done basics topped with the "John Major" glasses.

My only criticism is the Cofidis cycling hat? Now an old school Colnago, Cinelli or DeRosa.... that would be Trad (inside bicyclist joke).:biggrin2:


----------



## Trip English

Jalyon, I'd say you're spot on with that rig. I can't see the pattern, but the jacket looks great.


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> Good looking sweater/t-neck combo.


thank you


----------



## dorji

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Yes! Like it a lot.


Thank you. That is high praise coming from you, Cardinals. Your bow is superb!


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> Try........
> Nice sportcoat!


Thank you for the compliment and advice. I bet your tips will help eliminate my "giant man in tiny room effect"



> I like the sport coat very much. You should provide details on the rig.


Thank you. The coat is Harris Tweed made by a local men's shop. It is my favorite one and will make another appearance sometime soon. It is the only 42R I still have and has undergone major alterations......
In future WAYWT posts I will be happy to provide details, now that the "first few post jitters" are over.


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> Nice and simple...


Simple is good! I like the tie, and your sleeve length is perfect to me.


----------



## Per

J.press cashmere blazer
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Slik tie (thrifted)
L.L. Bean flannel lined khakis

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## CMDC

LE Charter Collection Harris Tweed
LLBean lambswool sweater
BB unistripe ocbd
LLBean double L khakis
LLBean rugged mocs


----------



## Wisco

Things are going to be different I said, and indeed they are. I brought my Panasonic Lumix LX-5 camera to work today and found a quiet area of the building we aren't using just yet. Pardon the mess, but the lighting seems reasonable. So here is my first attempt at WAYWT from this new setting. Any suggestions to clothing or photography?










BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB white "all cotton you gotta iron" OCBD
BB rep tie, thrifted
White cotton PS with green border
LE "long rise" All-Arounder wool trousers, Loden. Kind of in between a flannel and a worsted fabric. Pleated and worn at natural waist with braces
Allen Edmonds captoe shoes, chestnut (tan polished with mahogany), eBay pickup


----------



## Orgetorix

Big improvement on the photography, Wisco! Couple of suggestions: 1) Try the camera in a vertical orientation. It should allow you to frame your shot better. If you can't stand the camera on its side, a Gorillapod might help. 2) For the details shot, try holding the camera at about collarbone level. 

The outfit looks great, but you never needed help in that department. You might try buttoning your jacket for the photos.


----------



## AlanC

Sharp shirt, @Orgetorix.

Trip, I am a fan of this look, and continue to be jealous of that Barbour vest. It's a great piece.



Trip English said:


> Today's rig: "The Job-Site Gentleman"
> 
> https://i225.photobucket.com/albums/dd59/tripenglish/IMG_0855.jpg


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Big improvement on the photography, Wisco! Couple of suggestions: 1) Try the camera in a vertical orientation. It should allow you to frame your shot better. If you can't stand the camera on its side, a Gorillapod might help. 2) For the details shot, try holding the camera at about collarbone level.
> 
> The outfit looks great, but you never needed help in that department. You might try buttoning your jacket for the photos.


How does this look? Arms are a little snug given my ex-athlete body, but I'm channeling Trip English here with a slim BB sack fit:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler

^ fit not up to your usual standard, poor fit on the shoulder ends.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> ^ fit not up to your usual standard, poor fit on the shoulder ends.


Thanks Rambler. Agreed. This jacket is a bit snug in the shoulders, but that is because I have grown not the jacket. It may be a useful litmus test as I work myself back into fighting weight between now and July when I plan to participate in a 500 mile, week long bicycle tour.


----------



## Orgetorix

Those shots are better, W. Just zoom in a bit on the full-length shot and you'll be golden.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> LE "long rise" All-Arounder wool trousers, Loden. Kind of in between a flannel and a worsted fabric. Pleated and worn at natural waist with braces


I'm 6'1" and looking for those hi-risers.

Do you think they'd work on me??


----------



## hookem12387

Just a quick idea, I'm in Hong Kong right now and I've been tripping over the gorillapods for ~$4. If people would like me to pick some up and ship them when I get home, I'd be happy to do so for cost. I know a lot of people here use them. If you're interested, just shoot me a quick email, matt.e.parks ATgmailDOTcom (sorry for the weird format, avoids spambots)


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm 6'1" and looking for those hi-risers.
> 
> Do you think they'd work on me??


I do. I'm 6 foot tall with a slight belly. These pants fit well and create a much cleaner visual line from the natural waist than the "below the belly with belt" look so prevalent today.

If they don't LE will happily take them back no questions asked.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thanks Wisco!!


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean french blue OCBD
BB Argyle&Sutherland tie
RL Chaps wool blazer

not pictured: RL tan wool dress pants
Lands End tan suede chukka boots


----------



## dorji

Per said:


> J.press cashmere blazer
> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> Slik tie (thrifted)
> L.L. Bean flannel lined khakis


Very nice! I enjoy your blog.


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> These pants fit well......much cleaner visual line...


Indeed they do. Nicely done.


----------



## dorji

Winter....

Cuffs, Gold-Toe argyles, and Aldens in the snow....:icon_smile:

By null at 2011-01-10
Bookster tweed on it's second voyage made in England
Bills vintage twills made in USA
BB OCBD made in USA
White cotton 'kerchief flat fold unknown
Hanna Hats patchwork tweed made in Eire
Alden Kudu chukkas made in USA


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent, Dorji. Bookster fit you very well. (Your post reminds me of those kids' things where you're supposed to pick out the differences in two pictures).


----------



## The Rambler

Bermuda, I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB jacket
JAB shirt
PRL flannels
Drakes tie
Stein Mart square
J&M tassels


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding colors, Org. That furniture is something else - where is that?


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding colors, Org. That furniture is something else - where is that?


Thanks! It's sort of a reception lounge area on the conference-room floor of my work building.


----------



## hookem12387

hookem12387 said:


> Just a quick idea, I'm in Hong Kong right now and I've been tripping over the gorillapods for ~$4. If people would like me to pick some up and ship them when I get home, I'd be happy to do so for cost. I know a lot of people here use them. If you're interested, just shoot me a quick email, matt.e.parks ATgmailDOTcom (sorry for the weird format, avoids spambots)


I should be able to check my email one more time in a few hours before I buy these. It's always cheaper to buy more than 1, so be sure to let me know if you need one.


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Things are going to be different I said, and indeed they are. I brought my Panasonic Lumix LX-5 camera to work today and found a quiet area of the building we aren't using just yet. Pardon the mess, but the lighting seems reasonable. So here is my first attempt at WAYWT from this new setting. Any suggestions to clothing or photography?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB white "all cotton you gotta iron" OCBD
> BB rep tie, thrifted
> White cotton PS with green border
> LE "long rise" All-Arounder wool trousers, Loden. Kind of in between a flannel and a worsted fabric. Pleated and worn at natural waist with braces
> Allen Edmonds captoe shoes, chestnut (tan polished with mahogany), eBay pickup


Wisco, given your usual satorial excellence I know I'm going out on a limb, but for my taste this may be my favorite outfit. I like every piece and the fit and colors work together great. I appreciate your showing us the long rise LE trousers by unbuttoning your coat. I'm about your size and height and have a problem with my reg. rise slacks riding down below my bit of a belly...(more than yours btw). I've thought about going with braces...but, I just don't like the hassle. How do your long rise slacks stay up with a belt? (Great collar roll and tie knot!!!)


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Things are going to be different I said, and indeed they are. I brought my Panasonic Lumix LX-5 camera to work today and found a quiet area of the building we aren't using just yet. Pardon the mess, but the lighting seems reasonable. So here is my first attempt at WAYWT from this new setting. Any suggestions to clothing or photography?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB white "all cotton you gotta iron" OCBD
> BB rep tie, thrifted
> White cotton PS with green border
> LE "long rise" All-Arounder wool trousers, Loden. Kind of in between a flannel and a worsted fabric. Pleated and worn at natural waist with braces
> Allen Edmonds captoe shoes, chestnut (tan polished with mahogany), eBay pick
> 
> i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
st tropez sweater
ballin cords
bs turtleneck
h ps


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Excellent, Dorji. Bookster fit you very well. (Your post reminds me of those kids' things where you're supposed to pick out the differences in two pictures).


Thank you Rambler.


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> Drakes tie
> Stein Mart square


Nice combo Orgetorix.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP duffel
JB scarf
NM gloves
NM rugby
CK cords
TB belt
Zegna socks
Ramano bluchers
RL cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Wisco

Day 2 of new photography studio and camera. It's snowing like hell this morning in Wisconsin, so country attire was most appropriate.










RL dark brown/black plaid flannel jacket, orange and dark green underplaid
BB Ainsley collar OC shirt
Orvis wool tie, pheasant motif
Wool pocket square, navy with orange designs and boarder
Bills M1P, stone color worn with braces
Alden Scotch Grain longwing boots


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> Wisco, given your usual satorial excellence I know I'm going out on a limb, but for my taste this may be my favorite outfit. I like every piece and the fit and colors work together great. I appreciate your showing us the long rise LE trousers by unbuttoning your coat. I'm about your size and height and have a problem with my reg. rise slacks riding down below my bit of a belly...(more than yours btw). I've thought about going with braces...but, I just don't like the hassle. How do your long rise slacks stay up with a belt? (Great collar roll and tie knot!!!)


Belts and long rise trousers are an "exercise program" as you're constantly fiddling with your waist as it slowly droops and you re-adjust. I don't have enough of a belly for my trousers to "hang" on top of the squishyness, and I don't like the girdle feeling of squeezing everything in at your natural waist. Bottom line is that I WOULD NOT recommend long rise trousers with a belt. I do wear jeans and other lower rise pants with a belt.... just not long-rise.


----------



## hookem12387

Hong Kong Edition. Can't stop, won't stop.


----------



## CMDC

Pretty basic rig today.

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB unistripe ocbd
JPress tie
LLBean town and field flannels
Dexter gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

Why stop, Hookem? very enjoyable photos. Safe home.

Great colors and patterns, Wisco.

Everybody here nattering about snow, as if they were from GA or the Carolinas.


----------



## Trip English

^ Nice rig. Brings to mind how American men are not as free with the scarf as European men. Tossing it on casually with a sport coat raises the caliber immeasurably.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Hong Kong Edition. Can't stop, won't stop.


Sorry if I missed it, but what brings you over to Hong Kong?


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Trip. btw, I meant to compliment you on the quilted vest under the tweed: truly stylish.


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick flannel 3/2 sack suit
BB shirt
Vintage 9K gold and gray MOP cufflinks
Geoffrey Beene tie (I know, right?)
Stein Mart ps
J&M Aristocraft punch caps


----------



## Valkyrie

> Geoffrey Beene tie (I know, right?)


Hey, it's a nice tie. Looks great, especially with the pocket square. No one is going to come up, pull it out of your coat, look at the label and laugh in your face. As you know, it's about the style, not the source.

No cringing or apologies required.


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> Orvis wool tie, pheasant motif
> Wool pocket square, navy with orange designs and boarder


Nice look Wisco! I like your orange.
Between friends, thats a duck.....


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Everybody here nattering about snow, as if they were from GA or the Carolinas.


Right! Nice fair isle and patch pockets too. And what a clock!!


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> Southwick flannel 3/2 sack suit
> BB shirt
> Vintage 9K gold and gray MOP cufflinks
> Geoffrey Beene tie (I know, right?)
> Stein Mart ps
> J&M Aristocraft punch caps


Nice & clean.


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix;1180436 [IMG said:


> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF6889.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> Love that suit, hate that tie, no matter who made it :icon_smile: (but great knot).


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix, please remove that tie, write "FREE" on it in thick permanent marker, and leave it in the lobby. Whoever takes it will not mind "FREE" written on it in thick permanent marker. 

Otherwise, another spectacular suit with impeccable fit.


----------



## Saltydog

Unless Orgetorix is able to wear that tie...he can never go into politics. It seems every politician I see has one like it. It seems to have replaced the Royal Air Force regimental of years back...not sure how.


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> Right! Nice fair isle and patch pockets too. And what a clock!!


Thank you, Dorji. That clock, a bit of a white elephant, since it's 8'4", has been in my wife's family since it was bought new by one of her ancestors, a participant in the Gaspee affair.


----------



## Wisco

dorji said:


> Nice look Wisco! I like your orange.
> Between friends, thats a duck.....


Quack quack. I guess I'm a bit a fowl of it, huh?


----------



## mcarthur

hms camel hair
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## Cowtown

Orgetorix - I really like the Southwick flannel suit. Is it a Douglas model? If so, did you have the sides taken in?


----------



## Orgetorix

Valkyrie said:


> Hey, it's a nice tie. Looks great, especially with the pocket square. No one is going to come up, pull it out of your coat, look at the label and laugh in your face. As you know, it's about the style, not the source.
> 
> No cringing or apologies required.





The Rambler said:


> Love that suit, hate that tie, no matter who made it :icon_smile: (but great knot).





Trip English said:


> Orgetorix, please remove that tie, write "FREE" on it in thick permanent marker, and leave it in the lobby. Whoever takes it will not mind "FREE" written on it in thick permanent marker.
> 
> Otherwise, another spectacular suit with impeccable fit.





Saltydog said:


> Unless Orgetorix is able to wear that tie...he can never go into politics. It seems every politician I see has one like it. It seems to have replaced the Royal Air Force regimental of years back...not sure how.


Well, I never expected this tie to garner such mixed reactions!



Cowtown said:


> Orgetorix - I really like the Southwick flannel suit. Is it a Douglas model? If so, did you have the sides taken in?


There's no model listed. I assume the previous owner did have the sides taken in, as the waist is rather suppressed for a sack. Oddly, although it is a 3/2 sack, the pants are pleated. Which is fine with me, being only semi-trad as I am.


----------



## CMDC

LLBean Irish fisherman's sweater--recent thrift find
LLBean blue ocbd
Levis 501
Bean Boots


----------



## Per

[/QUOTE]

Great tie!


----------



## Per

Tweed sack, J. Press
Bow tie, J. Press 
OCBD, BB
Navy wale corduroy pants, bought them in India

----------------------
Check out my blog. 
Crockett and Jones Chepstow


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning Gentlemen. I decided to brave the icy roads and come into the office today.


----------



## The Rambler

I really like the glen plaid trou with a blue blazer, Clay. And +1 for dressing up, rather than down in winter storm weather. Around here, men usually show up in Maine hunting shoes and lumberjack plaids when they show up at all.


----------



## Trip English

+1

That's a great take on grey flannel trousers with a navy blazer.

Rambler, I agree about dressing up in inclement conditions. Mallory & Irvine were wearing tweeds at base camp on their Everest ascent*. Now accountants are dressing like lumberjacks to get from the parking garage to the cubicle.










_*Of course they didn't make it back, so maybe the accountants are on to something._


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> Well, I never expected this tie to garner such mixed reactions!
> 
> I've come to expect perfection from you, sir!


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm not even trying to dress up today. The office is closed; I have to go over later in the hope of intercepting the UPS truck with my cigars.

Last winter those big storms that pummeled the mid-Atlantic seaboard pretty much conked out at the Hudson River. We'd get five inches in NW Connecticut, and Kingston, N.Y., only 40-odd miles away, would be digging out from a couple of feet.

Not this year. My ballpark guess is 20 inches (ruler on top of car).

Today the well-dressed man is wearing LL Bean snow boots, insulated, with a sort of mini-gaiter up top. Fabulous boots, now discontinued. Plus a Bean sweater, flannel shirt and long johns, Orvis moleskins, and my dorky red hunting cap.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Around here, men usually show up in Maine hunting shoes and lumberjack plaids when they show up at all.


I was shovelling some snow this morning and feel entitled!!


----------



## Orgetorix

I'm sure you guys must be getting tired of seeing me wearing the same suits and shoes all the time, but here goes anyway:
















 

Oxxford suit
JAB shirt
American Living tie
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## The Rambler

^ I'm not, but I wonder myself about that issue. I got to the bottom of my cold weather wardrobe a while back, but keep posting when the mood strikes me. Other favorite posters do it. Even Uncle Mac throws in a few Alden shell repeats. Even Cards5, with his endless supply of 5 dollar Norman Hiltons does it occasionally. Even Trip, with his seemingly limitless imagination for new combinations does it. The alternative, far fewer posts to enjoy, is unacceptable to me. But perhaps others don't feel that way?


----------



## Trip English

Think of it as syndication.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Perfect Trouser Length and Cuff Width!*

Perfect finish to your trousers! Nicely done, Orgetorix

Old School Prep



Orgetorix said:


> I'm sure you guys must be getting tired of seeing me wearing the same suits and shoes all the time, but here goes anyway:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford suit
> JAB shirt
> American Living tie
> Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Again Orgetorix, great suit!

And YCB, nice effort! Yet, methinks a hat and scarf to complete the ensemble...


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Even Cards5, with his endless supply of 5 dollar Norman Hiltons does it occasionally. QUOTE]
> 
> I'm currently restocking for a major comeback in the late summer.


----------



## The Rambler

I bet you are: and bless you for not requiring an emoticon to recognize a little good natured teasing


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^ I'm not, but I wonder myself about that issue. I got to the bottom of my cold weather wardrobe a while back, but keep posting when the mood strikes me. Other favorite posters do it. Even Uncle Mac throws in a few Alden shell repeats. Even Cards5, with his endless supply of 5 dollar Norman Hiltons does it occasionally. Even Trip, with his seemingly limitless imagination for new combinations does it. The alternative, far fewer posts to enjoy, is unacceptable to me. But perhaps others don't feel that way?


i agree with your assumption. repeats are healthy


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna duffel
BR scarf
NM gloves
gentryportofino sweater
Burberry jeans
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Per said:


> Tweed sack, J. Press
> Bow tie, J. Press
> OCBD, BB
> Navy wale corduroy pants, bought them in India
> 
> ----------------------
> Check out my blog.
> Crockett and Jones Chepstow


Per, great look as always.

I enjoy the blog, the clothes and write-ups are great and the Swedish perspective provides an interesting lens to look at this thing of ours through.

Though the best part might be some of the text that come out in translation.
Some of it is surely the odd words, idioms and colloquialisms, but even regular phrases this just read with an interesting meter after translation.

My favorites:
"Colorful linen blazer from Brooks Brothers: lovely but hard cage. Reduced from $ 400 to $ 160."
(I'm gong to start using "hard cage" in conversation now, sounds like something Gussy Finknottle would use at the Drones Club)

"A stylish one chooses, of course, not only his dog with care, but also ensures that pooch dine with dignity. Dinner tables in wood from Orvis, see also in white. Reduced from £ 149 and £ 115 ."

"The politician Howard Dean is rich as a troll and has a taste for exclusive watches. Yet he wears always black Sebago Classics for $ 100 the pair. (Picture from Ask Andy Forum. )"


----------



## Trip English

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> "The politician Howard Dean is rich as a troll and has a taste for exclusive watches. Yet he wears always black Sebago Classics for $ 100 the pair. (Picture from Ask Andy Forum. )"


I lost it at this one. Amazing.

Also, we should rename the Trad Forum "The Drones Club"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> I'm sure you guys must be getting tired of seeing me wearing the same suits and shoes all the time, but here goes anyway:


Never!!

The new location mixes things up a bit...


----------



## YoungClayB

Hi Everyone...I feel pretty good about today's attire, but I am now having some second thoughts about the socks. I originally thought that the blue and white went well with the tie and the red lines would look good with the rather red Chili AEs, but I think the grey is just throwing everything off now. What do you guys think?


----------



## ds23pallas

Newish BB OCBD in blue and black knit tie, mid 80's vintage BB Shetland sack, early 50's alpaca cardigan from dad's closet, Polo flannels and Alden longwings in a somewhat faded # 8 shell cordovan:


----------



## CMDC

Maiden voyage of this recent thrift find: Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington 3/2 tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
Paul Frederick silk knit tie w/oar tie bar
LLBean double l khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## The Rambler

Nice tweed. Growing up in DC in 50s-60s the good stores, as I recall, were Raleighs, Farnsworth-Reed, Brooks, Press, and a little later, Britches of G'town.


----------



## The Rambler

ds: impeccable, and the sweater keeps it from being a little dull.

YCB: I think the socks are fine, can't get used to those shoes, but I know you like them.


----------



## Orgetorix

Glad everyone's ok with some repetition in my WAYW shots. I promise to try to keep things interesting.



YoungClayB said:


> Hi Everyone...I feel pretty good about today's attire, but I am now having some second thoughts about the socks. I originally thought that the blue and white went well with the tie and the red lines would look good with the rather red Chili AEs, but I think the grey is just throwing everything off now. What do you guys think?


Clay, I think you're right--the socks clash with the trousers a bit. You've got the right idea in trying to echo your upper body in the socks, but I still think they need to be generally complementary with what's below the waist too.

Your trousers seem rather baggy--have you considered having them slimmed down some?

Nice sporcoat, though, and I like the blue tie with it!



ds23pallas said:


> Newish BB OCBD in blue and black knit tie, mid 80's vintage BB Shetland sack, early 50's alpaca cardigan from dad's closet, Polo flannels and Alden longwings in a somewhat faded # 8 shell cordovan:


Great look. Love that cardigan.



CMDC said:


> Maiden voyage of this recent thrift find: Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington 3/2 tweed sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> Paul Frederick silk knit tie w/oar tie bar
> LLBean double l khakis
> Alden AWW


Love the tweed. Does your camera/phone have a self-timer that would let you take your full-length shots in the same room as your closeups? It seems to have better lighting and brings out the colors and details better.

In general, I've discovered that you'll get your best pictures with the camera between you and your main light source. If your body is between you and the light, your photos will tend to be dark and show details poorly. And, as always, natural light is best, so photos taken outdoors or next to a large window are ideal.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

The Rambler said:


> Nice tweed. Growing up in DC in 50s-60s the good stores, as I recall, were Raleighs, Farnsworth-Reed, Brooks, Press, and a little later, Britches of G'town.


That is true, and how about Garfinkles (which actually purchased Brooks Brothers from the Brooks family), the Georgetown University Shop, and Lewis & Thos. Saltz. Farnsworth Reed must have been before my time as I do not recall it.

CMDC has a great collection of vintage DC labels (and clothes attached to them).


----------



## CMDC

^My thrifted Gloverall is from Garfinckles. I come across a lot of Saltz stuff as well.


----------



## The Rambler

Yes, Garfinkles, back when dept stores had really good stuff, they were the best, and yes to Saltz, I had forgotten that one. Farnsworth Reed had a wonderful store on F street, but went bankrupt by expanding into the first wave of malls.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Varvatos cardigan
Hanro t-shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cowtown

CMDC said:


> Maiden voyage of this recent thrift find: Raleigh Haberdasher of Washington 3/2 tweed sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> Paul Frederick silk knit tie w/oar tie bar
> LLBean double l khakis
> Alden AWW


Great find on the jacket. I like the colors.


----------



## closerlook

ds23pallas said:


> Newish BB OCBD in blue and black knit tie, mid 80's vintage BB Shetland sack, early 50's alpaca cardigan from dad's closet, Polo flannels and Alden longwings in a somewhat faded # 8 shell cordovan:


great sack!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Sir Cingle

First post to the thread for awhile:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
Chipp bullsh*t tie (thanks, Joe Tradly!)
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
L.L. Bean duck boots (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

did you wear it to the faculty meeting? did anyone comment? I like it, in fact I'd get one from JT if wasn't for my ill-reputation for saying "this is such bullsh*t" at the wrong time


----------



## Orgetorix

Stripes!
















  

JAB suit
Budd Piccadilly shirt (thanks AlanC!)
American Living tie
Vintage gold-fill(?) snap cufflinks
Nettleton tassels


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> did you wear it to the faculty meeting? did anyone comment? I like it, in fact I'd get one from JT if wasn't for my ill-reputation for saying "this is such bullsh*t" at the wrong time


Yes, I wore it to an interminable faculty meeting. And... no one said a thing. I think no one noticed. This is one the pleasures of a whimsical Chipp tie: people seldom notice. My students would likely ask me about this tie, but the faculty wasn't so interested!


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cingle said:


> Yes, I wore it to an interminable faculty meeting. And... no one said a thing. I think no one noticed. This is one the pleasures of a whimsical Chipp tie: people seldom notice. My students would likely ask me about this tie, but the faculty wasn't so interested!


Well, I hope you wear it to class: students are such charming bullsh*tters :biggrin2:


----------



## tradfan207

Here go my first pics





JAB Navy Hopsack Sack
BB Makers OCBD
BB Tie
Double L Chinos (not pictured)


----------



## The Rambler

Attaboy, Tradfan, keep it up! Nice collar roll.


----------



## tradfan207

The Rambler said:


> Attaboy, Tradfan, keep it up! Nice collar roll.


Thanks! Yeah, it was rollllling today


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip English said:


> I lost it at this one. Amazing.
> 
> Also, we should rename the Trad Forum "The Drones Club"


There is an online outfit somewhere selling a Drones Club tie, might be the Wodehouse society.


----------



## Trip English

None of the books ever captured, to my satisfaction at least, the ridiculousness of the Drones like the Fry & Laurie series. The few scenes of men in tuxedos riding each other like ostriches or hitting one another with newspapers were easily under appreciated.


----------



## ds23pallas

Minus 35C with the windchill today! Pink BB OCBD, grey LL Bean Shetland sweater, lined LL Bean jeans, brown made in Canada Harris Tweed Jacket with wonderfully unpadded shoulders, new brown suede Alden Flex-Welt tassel loafers:



Cold weather gear - sheepskin coat my dad had made for himself in 1977, Alden Indy Boots:


----------



## ds23pallas

The Rambler said:


> ds: impeccable, and the sweater keeps it from being a little dull.





Orgetorix said:


> Great look. Love that cardigan.





closerlook said:


> great sack!


Thanks guys. The cardigan is in remarkable shape for being almost 60 years old.


----------



## The Rambler

ds, I've got one of those sheepskins, which cost me an arm and a leg 20+ years ago. Couldn't make it through the winter without it, and though my wife dislikes it (she calls it "the suburban marlboro man look"), I fully expect to pass it on to my son some day.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
JAB repp
JCrew navy flannels
Gunboats


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Sorry if I missed it, but what brings you over to Hong Kong?


It was actually a spur of the moment thing. My sister had to finish her undergrad thesis and my mom was going to go with her. My family called an audible 2 days before, and I ended up going with her. It was my first time over there; I'm now a big fan.


----------



## The Rambler

Old friends: Sheepskin from '89, Peals from '85.


----------



## Bermuda

RL Polo blue yarmouth dress shirt
new House of Cashmere 100% wool Blackwatch tie Made in Scotland
Stafford grey wool/lambswool jacket with grey elbow patches


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> Old friends: Sheepskin from '89, Peals from '85.


Fantastic, Rambler. I don't care what your wife says: That's a terrific sheepskin.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Orgetorix said:


> Stripes!


 https://img525.imageshack.us/i/stripesmovieposter10201.jpg/
:icon_smile_wink:
All joking aside, that's some pretty nice pattern mixing.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you. I don't care what she says, either :biggrin2:


----------



## dorji

CMDC said:


> ...


Nice blues! Is there a blue overcheck to the sportcoat or is that an illusion? I like navy flannels too.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> ...


Great coat Rambler!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani overcoat
BR scarf
BR gloves
RLP cardigan
Hanro t-shirt
RR jeans
TB belt
PS socks
BV boots
JS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Georgia

Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBD
Beat to Hell pair of Levis 501s
Orvis Farrier's Pick Belt
Gokey Pull-on Boots
Cole Haan Quilted Coat
Wool Scarf from Barneys (from Mrs. Georgia)
Vintage Omega Seamaster on a Smart Turnout Fusiliers Strap
Filson 257


----------



## CMDC

dorji said:


> Nice blues! Is there a blue overcheck to the sportcoat or is that an illusion? I like navy flannels too.


Thanks. Yes, there's a light blue overcheck (same color as ocbd blue) over the glenplaid pattern.


----------



## C. Sharp

Is this what you are thinking of https://www.drones.com/drone-tie.html



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> There is an online outfit somewhere selling a Drones Club tie, might be the Wodehouse society.


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Trip English

Georgia said:


> Brooks Brothers Slim Fit OCBD
> Beat to Hell pair of Levis 501s
> Orvis Farrier's Pick Belt
> Gokey Pull-on Boots
> Cole Haan Quilted Coat
> Wool Scarf from Barneys (from Mrs. Georgia)
> Vintage Omega Seamaster on a Smart Turnout Fusiliers Strap
> Filson 257


I approve of this vista.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

ds23pallas said:


> Cold weather gear - sheepskin coat my dad had made for himself in 1977, Alden Indy Boots:


Excellent coat. What a treasure.


----------



## tradfan207

J. Press Sack
BB Shirt
Ben Silver Tie


----------



## kitonbrioni

Barneys overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Gucci sweater
CK cords
Zegna belt
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazar
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## YoungClayB

I'm not sure why but I've never even thought to pair these items until this morning. Im including a few close up pictures so that you can see how the colors play together. 





And here are the close ups. 



Shirt: Brooks Bros Traditional Fit Non Iron
Pants: Nautica
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Cricketeer
Tie: Robert Talbott AM
Shoes: AE MacNeil
Socks: Target


----------



## Trip English

^ YCB, this is an expertly crafted ensemble. Worth all the cold weather needed to necessitate it.


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Minus 35C with the windchill today! Pink BB OCBD, grey LL Bean Shetland sweater, lined LL Bean jeans, brown made in Canada Harris Tweed Jacket with wonderfully unpadded shoulders, new brown suede Alden Flex-Welt tassel loafers:
> 
> Cold weather gear - sheepskin coat my dad had made for himself in 1977, Alden Indy Boots:


That shearling jacket is out of this world! Thanks for sharing the photo (and the story!). If possible, you should post some photos of your dad ... his style seems to be the very definition of Trad!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
BB gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton tie
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Lobb bluchers
Hermes cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> I'm not sure why but I've never even thought to pair these items until this morning. Im including a few close up pictures so that you can see how the colors play together.
> 
> And here are the close ups.
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Bros Traditional Fit Non Iron
> Pants: Nautica
> Jacket: Harris Tweed by Cricketeer
> Tie: Robert Talbott AM
> Shoes: AE MacNeil
> Socks: Target


looking very nice


----------



## mcarthur

bb suit
zegna shirt
h neck tie
h ps
bb braces


----------



## ptoll

YoungClayB said:


> I'm not sure why but I've never even thought to pair these items until this morning. Im including a few close up pictures so that you can see how the colors play together.


green hues can be really tricky to pair. You did a fine job here!


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur;1182158 bb suit
zegna shirt
h neck tie
h ps
bb braces[/QUOTE said:


> and the elegant fedora? Borsalino?


----------



## Bermuda

I'm becoming a 2nd degree Mason tonight. It's a great place to see trad items by the way, as you are required to wear a suit

RL American Living green striped shirt
Masonic square and compass tie
RL Chaps wool houndstooth blazer


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Gucci balmorals
ADP cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> and the elegant fedora? Borsalino?


thank you
graham thompson of optimo hat company


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## hookem12387

I need fit opinions. I feel like I should have gotten 1 size smaller, though I'm not sure it's an option on STP now. Thanks, yall.


----------



## brantley11

You will grow into it. If you went a size smaller the sleeve would probably be too short.

It looks good.



hookem12387 said:


> I need fit opinions. I feel like I should have gotten 1 size smaller, though I'm not sure it's an option on STP now. Thanks, yall.


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> I need fit opinions. I feel like I should have gotten 1 size smaller, though I'm not sure it's an option on STP now. Thanks, yall.


it looks to big


----------



## Beefeater

hookem12387 said:


> I need fit opinions. I feel like I should have gotten 1 size smaller, though I'm not sure it's an option on STP now. Thanks, yall.
> 
> Looks fine. Besides you should have room for layers underneath. Probably won't get much use in Austin, but when it does, you'll be the only person wearing one.


----------



## chiamdream

I think it's a touch too big, but I wouldn't have noticed if you hadn't asked. Is that a 40? Mine's a 38 and I still have plenty of layering room.


----------



## Trip English

It's tough to tell from just one picture, but from this view I'd say it's a good fit. The duffel should be generous about the person. I think if you went down a size it wouldn't be an issue, but most of the duffel coats I've seen around town that have looked "correct" have been rather big.


----------



## Wisco

A day of meetings with European collaborators. Dark suit business day. I experimented with a range of shots. Comments welcome.

I arrived at work with my favorite light coat + scarf. Ignore the blemish next to my mouth... shaving cut still healing.










Roboto shot










Southwick charcoal suit
Mercer light blue poplin straight collar shirt
Hickey Freeman striped tie, burgundy ground with tan and navy stripes

Close-up



















White cotton PS with navy border
Polished AE captoes , dark brown
Burgundy Viccel socks


----------



## The Rambler

^ My comment is: businesslike and dignified.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's a great outfit Wisco, the simplicity speaks to me, but I'd prefer not to look up your nose!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

brantley11 said:


> You will grow into it. If you went a size smaller the sleeve would probably be too short.
> 
> It looks good.


They all think they will look like that forever!!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress paisley tie
LLBean town and field charcoal flannels
Brown scotchgrain gunboats


----------



## Mississippi Mud

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
> BB blue ocbd
> JPress paisley tie
> LLBean town and field charcoal flannels
> Brown scotchgrain gunboats


Love the corduroy. I've been looking for one in that color to no avail.


----------



## Trip English

I am wearing that exact corduroy jacket today. Purchased it mere days ago at J.Press in New Haven for $219.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni raincoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
NM sweater
KL jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> I am wearing that exact corduroy jacket today. Purchased it mere days ago at J.Press in New Haven for $219.


Nice, boys: do they offer matching pants for it?


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, yall. I'll probably return/sell the Gloverall. There's little opportunity to do mondo layering here, so I try to fit my coats such that they fit best with a thin sweater underneath. Hopefully I can find a smaller, camel duffel coat of similar quality somewhere else.


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Andy Roo

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, yall. I'll probably return/sell the Gloverall. There's little opportunity to do mondo layering here, so I try to fit my coats such that they fit best with a thin sweater underneath. Hopefully I can find a smaller, camel duffel coat of similar quality somewhere else.


I would think about it for a few more days, hookem. In my opinion, that's exactly how a duffel coat should fit: like the thick woolen blanket it essentially is. Also, consider that you will travel, and that you will probably not live in Austin forever. In Chicago in winter, two thick sweaters under a duffel aren't enough, at least not for this fellow warm weather man.


----------



## Wisco

A little more continental style this morning, though the old Canon SureShot camera I used today is not the same as the new Lumix. Better than the cell phone I guess. Continuous improvement... that's my motto!










RL tan/brown/gray houndstooth jacket
Blue end-on-end shirt, moderate spread collar
BB solid tie, brown
Blue silk PS
Gray flannel trousers
AE Strands, dark brown


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco, I'm a poor photographer myself, but I think your full-length photos would benefit from a higher point of view for the camera.


----------



## ds23pallas

srivats said:


> That shearling jacket is out of this world! Thanks for sharing the photo (and the story!). If possible, you should post some photos of your dad ... his style seems to be the very definition of Trad!


Thanks very much, srivats. I have to figure out how to effectively post snapshot photos of the 50's and 60's. Some of his hand-me-downs are really interesting. One is a pool table-top green heavy weight sport coat from his polo club days. Definitely an English riding look to it. My dad lives in khakis and boat shoes these days.

Today I happen to be wearing another one of dad's old suits, full of curiosities. No idea as to the vintage, but is has a decidedly early to mid 60's vibe about the cut. A two button sack, with ticket pocket and dual vents, wacky op-art half lining. The pants have a wonderful fit, flat front, roomy but not baggy, perfect (for me) rise and 1.25 " cuff. The inside pocket carries an "Amalgamated Workers of America" tag with "Canada" at one end of the tag. Figured I match this oddity with other suit wearing no-no's. BB OCBD in blue uni-stripe, dad's old tie (I have a picture of me wearing it even as far back as 1990), paisley PS, Alden SC tassle loafers and worst of all, argyle socks. My old Gloverall on top of it all. As always, I am amazed that dad's old wares fit me perfectly with nary an adjustment required. The pictures are not great - need to sort that out. I did un-lump my PS and fix left pocket after seeing how bungled they were:


----------



## The Rambler

You're a lucky guy, my dad had 3" on me, so does my son.


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas: It's definitely a '60s suit.


----------



## YoungClayB

Wisco, I like your brown strands. I want a pair but cant decide between walnut, dark brown, or brown shell...decisions decisions. lol

Its all business today. Big meeting this morning with some execs. Cuff length is inconsistent in this picture but has since been adjusted.




Oh, and the first person that tells me that I should have used a FIH gets the grand prize. LOL 

Suit: Daniel Cremieux
Shirt: Lands End
Tie: Brooks Bros Makers
Shoes: AE PA


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
DG pant
BJ belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## dorji

Simple, simple.....

OC's shetland in my size (did not size up from sportcoat size)
Bills "cramerton twill".....

Kudu chukkas, argyles, big cuffs.....

LE paintbrush, LE cotton D-ring belt....

Hanna Hats patchwork tweed. Bonus points if you can ID the little tracks in the snow.....

Early 60's Omega.


----------



## The Rambler

All parts excellent, dorji, wonderful Omega. I'm interested in those cramertons, because they seem to have a trimmer cut than the usual Bill's - is that true? (Are the tracks 'possum, by any chance?)


----------



## Trip English

Dorji, very instructive post. Thanks. 

I'm also curious about the Bill's. M3 perhaps?

Also glad to see an O'Connell's shetland with sizing notes. I'd definately order same size after seeing it. 

Overall just a great look.

Edit: I'm considering an old Seamaster. How is it on upkeep?


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Raccoon.


----------



## Bermuda

great cap and there doesn't appear to be too much extra material on the sides like some I see


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Wisco, I like your brown strands. I want a pair but cant decide between walnut, dark brown, or brown shell...decisions decisions. lol
> 
> Its all business today. Big meeting this morning with some execs. Cuff length is inconsistent in this picture but has since been adjusted.
> 
> Oh, and the first person that tells me that I should have used a FIH gets the grand prize. LOL
> 
> Suit: Daniel Cremieux
> Shirt: Lands End
> Tie: Brooks Bros Makers
> Shoes: AE PA


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

HMS camel hair
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> Dorji, very instructive post. Thanks.
> 
> Edit: I'm considering an old Seamaster. How is it on upkeep?


Trip,

A 1950-1960's Omega like that is likely a caliber 3xx bumper automatic movement. You can have their movements serviced for $300-ish once every 5+ years, depending on how you wear it. It won't be terribly water resistant, but for everyday wear they are a great.

Here's mine, a 1954 Seamaster. The hands are new from a recent servicing:


----------



## Trip English

Thanks Wisco. 

I've been eying them in various places, from eBay to some of the jewelry stores in Manhattan, but I'd want to know what I was getting into before taking the plunge.


----------



## P Hudson

Warm day: BB Polo ocbd, RLP belt; khakis, AE Stockbridge, Timex on Central


----------



## Trip English

Welcome back


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> ...those cramertons....seem to have a trimmer cut....
> (Are the tracks 'possum, by any chance?)


Thank you Rambler. The Bills have four things going on, as i see it: 1) They are the M2 cut 2) I wear a 32 waist 3) The cramerton is a stiffer fabric, and 4) Though washed twice, they are still relatively new. They do not have the "flow" or "drape" if you will, of a broken-in pair.

You win the tracks ID! Grand prize.................possum pelt:icon_smile:


----------



## Beefeater

P.Hudson, nice to see some spring/summer attire from down under whilst we are all freezing our collective rear-ends off. Nice to know it's warm elsewhere. Around February/March, I start getting the itch to switch the wardrobe. I must remain patient and sensible.


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> ....O'Connell's shetland with sizing notes. I'd definately order same size after seeing it.....
> 
> ...How is it on upkeep?


Thank you Trip! 
Bills are the M2...more info above^^
That is a 40 shetland on my 40L frame. Measures 21" P2P and appears to be staying that way (not stretching out).
Wisco's information is good re: vtg. watch maintenance. If you have the time/patience to hunt around I would highly recommend it. There are deals to be found.


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> ....likely a caliber 3xx bumper automatic...
> 
> ...Here's mine, a 1954 Seamaster...


Very nice SeaMaster! Thank you for sharing. 
You are right on the bumper automatic movement and service requirements.


----------



## dorji

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Raccoon.


Sorry. Possum.


----------



## dorji

Bermuda said:


> great cap...doesn't appear to be too much extra material...


Thank you Bermuda. Hanna Hats makes a good product Made in Ireland.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Wisco said:


>


You're a decent looking guy and that attire suits you well. However, that Night Of The Living Dead thing you've got going on there is scaring the crap out of me.


----------



## Per

Early 60's Omega.[/QUOTE]

Great post! Like your attire. Very nice watch.

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## YoungClayB

Heading into the office for my performance review...:O





Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Tie: Briar Pride of England (Picked this up at Goodwill yesterday)
Jacket: New Castle & York (also from Goodwill but Ive had it a while)
Pants: Austin Reed
Socks: Target
Shoes: AE Concord (Burgundy)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

BRAINS!! 

But again, a simple, sharp looking ensemble.


----------



## jfkemd

nice watch.
would like your recommendation on where to get a watch like this serviced.



Wisco said:


> Trip,
> 
> A 1950-1960's Omega like that is likely a caliber 3xx bumper automatic movement. You can have their movements serviced for $300-ish once every 5+ years, depending on how you wear it. It won't be terribly water resistant, but for everyday wear they are a great.
> 
> Here's mine, a 1954 Seamaster. The hands are new from a recent servicing:


----------



## andcounting

Peak and Pine said:


> You're a decent looking guy and that attire suits you well. However, that Night Of The Living Dead thing you've got going on there is scaring the crap out of me.


I actually find it amazing how often on this thread people can see the cloths, make a comment on them and not make a comment about the robotic/zombie-like/don't-move-a-muscle-or-my-cuff-length-will-change stances. I don't mean make a comment out of malice, but of fun - because it cracks me up every time. Cardinal and YCB are some of my favorites. Once again, good ol' uncle shows how to look as natural as possible while killin it sartorially.


----------



## ds23pallas

Basics today. BB University blazer, BB Regular Fit OCBD in white, Bills M2, dad's old tie and Church's in Real Cape Buck:


----------



## The Rambler

I think that stance is the one that is assumed when fit is being surveyed by one's tailor. Actual fit is really more a matter of how a garment looks in motion, which requires considerable photographic skill. I'm a fan of the furtive bathroom shot.


----------



## WindsorNot

Just back from a Boston/New York expedition wearing various combinations of:

Barbour Beaufort in olive
Tilley Winter Hat
BB Cardigans
Button Ups
Chinos/Cords
Bean Boots
Camel or Blackwatch scarf
Various under layers as weather dictated


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Just a quick summary shot:








Vintage Bond Fifth Avenue V-neck sweater
Vintage BB six-button placket blend shirt (wears like cotton)
BB Advantage Hudson Chinos
Wool argyle socks
LL Bean moosehide penny mocs


----------



## CMDC

Polo University Club 2b tweed
BB unistripe ocbd
Aquascutum tie
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Wisco

In an effort to not scare the crap out of everyone, I thought I'd try a bit more relaxed pose for today's WAYWT. Still not a smile, but I think I'm satisfied enough not to demand a spoonful of brains from each and every one of you:devil:



















The English Shop Princeton tan base /blue fleck Harris tweed sack jacket
Blue O'Connells NOS BB OCBD
Mountain and Sackett wool tie, brown with blue dots
White PS with navy border
Navy worsted trousers, long rise with braces of course!
AE loafers
Navy socks with light blue grid



















1940's US Army issue hand-wound Omega. It's from 1944 based on its movement number. Here is a similar one I found on the 'net: https://alanwatch.homestead.com/omega48.html


----------



## The Rambler

that's an lol: and a good photo!


----------



## The Rambler

In the vein of old Omegas, here's one my dad bought in Geneva in the 70s: smooth as silk, incredibly accurate, but alas, like most things from that decde, not so good looking.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Actally, that Constellation is one of the finer things I've seen from that decade of horrors!!


----------



## dorji

_mistake double-post_


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> The English Shop Princeton tan base /blue fleck Harris tweed sack jacket


I like that Harris tweed a lot. Blues and greys work well for you I think. Great watch too!


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> ...not so good looking....


I happen to like that Constellation quite a bit. SS casing, clean face, date window, certified chrono....there's plenty to like, for me, anyway. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> In an effort to not scare the crap out of everyone, I thought I'd try a bit more relaxed pose for today's WAYWT. Still not a smile, but I think I'm satisfied enough not to demand a spoonful of brains from each and every one of you:devil:


Good look, Wisco. I love that tie, and the watch is great too.

You might fiddle with decreasing your aperture on the camera to give you more depth of field. Might help some with the occasional shot being out of focus, like your first one. Or set it to manual focus.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, fellow Omega-admirers. Perhaps I'll wear it more often, with a blue blazer, as well as its current duty, with dark suits (which I find I'm wearing less frequently, in this phase of my life).


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM pocket-square
LP sweater
Brioni cords
MD belt
Brioni socks
Barneys balmorals
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## P Hudson

Lots of Midwestern Trad! I like it.

Here is another warm weather pic. I'm wishing for Tweed weather, but don't mind the LE madras shorts, '80s era Polo ocbd that is wearing amazingly well, Timex on Central, and suede Sperry Topsiders.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Heading into the office for my performance review...:O
> 
> Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
> Tie: Briar Pride of England (Picked this up at Goodwill yesterday)
> Jacket: New Castle & York (also from Goodwill but Ive had it a while)
> Pants: Austin Reed
> Socks: Target
> Shoes: AE Concord (Burgundy)


i hope your review is as good as today's attire


----------



## mcarthur

WindsorNot said:


> Just back from a Boston/New York expedition wearing various combinations of:
> 
> Barbour Beaufort in olive
> Tilley Winter Hat
> BB Cardigans
> Button Ups
> Chinos/Cords
> Bean Boots
> Camel or Blackwatch scarf
> Various under layers as weather dictated


texan in nyc-where is picture?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> In the vein of old Omegas, here's one my dad bought in Geneva in the 70s: smooth as silk, incredibly accurate, but alas, like most things from that decde, not so good looking.


nephew,
it looks beautiful to me


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazar
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## hookem12387

I've been too lazy to take pictures lately, so here's another vacation shot.
-Sterlingwear Peacoat
-Ebayed cashmere blackwatch scarf (cheap cashmere, I'm sure, but it was $19 and it's warm)
-largest seated brass buddha in the world


----------



## CMDC

Today's suit was a great thrift find from a few weeks back.

HFreeman 3/2 sack suit--olive w/blue glenplaid
Charles Tyrwhitt blue shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie
Black florsheim gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

excellent lapel roll on your H Freeman. They are very well-made suits.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## The Rambler

^ great colors for a gray hb.


----------



## dorji

CMDC said:


> ....a great thrift find...


Like it, esp. the lapels!


----------



## dorji

Patrick06790 said:


> ...


Great all around Patrick!

Edit: Pinpoint shirt? Looks like a finer weave but could be my monitor...


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
BR scarf
NM gloves
LP sweater
Prada jeans
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## andcounting

kitonbrioni said:


> RLP bomber
> BR scarf
> NM gloves
> LP sweater
> Prada jeans
> Prada belt
> Zegna socks
> Justin boots
> PS cologne
> Patek watch


What happen with that other KB?


----------



## dshell

Hookem: While you're on Vacation, you're missing those rare days here in Texas where its cold enough to layer pea (and duffel) coats.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Press Sack (Gift from Mrs. WS)



BB Shirt and tie.


----------



## hookem12387

dshell said:


> Hookem: While you're on Vacation, you're missing those rare days here in Texas where its cold enough to layer pea (and duffel) coats.


I'm back! And actually wore the debated duffel while walking the dog in a crisp 29 degree Austin morning. I enjoyed it, thoroughly. Of course, it was 50 by midday.


----------



## Wisco

Patrick06790 said:


>


Ah the Delaware tie... right?


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> I'm back! And actually wore the debated duffel while walking the dog in a crisp 29 degree Austin morning. I enjoyed it, thoroughly. Of course, it was 50 by midday.


 Nice. I wish it were cold enough to wear a duffel coat here. Forgot to respond to the debate earlier, but I think the only thing REALLY keeping it from fitting correctly is the shoulders extending past your own. Just my two cents.


----------



## Wisco

A casual day at the office in LE chinos, suede chukkas, white OCBD and a warm sweater... it was -15F when I came to the office this morning.

Watches seem to be popular WAYWT items these days. This is my dad's old 1969 Omega Speedmaster on a Horween shell cordovan NATO-style strap.

Enjoy your weekend gents. I'm rooting for the hometown GB Packers against the hated Chi-Town Bears.


----------



## Patrick06790

Wisco said:


> Ah the Delaware tie... right?


Lands End overstocks, six bucks. Got a red and royal one too.

The shirt's an LL Bean non-iron. Not my favorite but it's good when it's cold.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> Today's suit was a great thrift find from a few weeks back.
> 
> HFreeman 3/2 sack suit--olive w/blue glenplaid
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue shirt
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Black florsheim gunboats


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> Press Sack (Gift from Mrs. WS)
> 
> BB Shirt and tie.


mrs. ws has very good taste


----------



## dukekook

CMDC said:


> Today's suit was a great thrift find from a few weeks back.
> 
> HFreeman 3/2 sack suit--olive w/blue glenplaid
> Charles Tyrwhitt blue shirt
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Black florsheim gunboats


That is a great suit, CM. And, you are wearing it well, reeking of class as the old song goes. I love that suit.


----------



## Saltydog

mcarthur said:


> mrs. ws has very good taste


A Five Star look! No question. Great collar and knot btw.


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## andcounting

dukekook said:


> That is a great suit, CM. And, you are wearing it well, reeking of class as the old song goes. I love that suit.


Can I just chime in too in case you didn't hear... that's a great suit.


----------



## AldenPyle

hookem12387 said:


> I've been too lazy to take pictures lately, so here's another vacation shot.
> -Sterlingwear Peacoat
> -Ebayed cashmere blackwatch scarf (cheap cashmere, I'm sure, but it was $19 and it's warm)
> -largest seated brass buddha in the world


This statue is surrounded by smaller Buddha's with begging bowls, corded off with chains along with signs saying "Please Don't Throw Coins at the Statues." When I last visited each statue was surrounded by packs of PRC tourists making it rain with coins.


----------



## hookem12387

AldenPyle said:


> This statue is surrounded by smaller Buddha's with begging bowls, corded off with chains along with signs saying "Please Don't Throw Coins at the Statues." When I last visited each statue was surrounded by packs of PRC tourists making it rain with coins.


I didn't see anyone throwing coins when I was there. Hopefully I'll get back again, I really loved HK.


----------



## eagle2250

dshell said:


> Hookem: While you're on Vacation, you're missing those rare days here in Texas where its cold enough to layer pea (and duffel) coats.





hookem12387 said:


> I'm back! And actually wore the debated duffel while walking the dog in a crisp 29 degree Austin morning. I enjoyed it, thoroughly. Of course, it was 50 by midday.


Have either of the two of you considered relocating to Hoosierville? LOL. Plenty of opportunities to wear Duffle coats around here...a low temp of 3 degrees(F) yesterday and today's low is 2 degrees!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna shearling
BR scarf
NM gloves
Bergdorf sweater
Incotex pant
Kleinberg belt
CH socks
testoni tassel loafers
DV cologne
Patek watch


----------



## WindsorNot

mcarthur said:


> texan in nyc-where is picture?


Will try and dig some up from my friends.


----------



## Wisco

Going out to my wife's office holiday party... seems a little late, but they always end up in late Jan or early Feb. My favorite Southwick charcoal suit gets re-purposed as a dinner jacket alternative. I plan to buy a midnight blue tuxedo later this year; The budget does not allow for purchase for tonight's event:










Southwick charcoal worsted wool suit, darted
White LE spread collar shirt
Tie Bar silver and black dogstooth tie
White silk PS
(not shown) Black AE Park Avenue captoe shoes and 1939 Omega watch. White enamel dial, silver hands and markers. Hand wound 30T2 movement... a cool vintage watch.

Pardon the dirty mirror.... kids have used this bathroom recently.










Perhaps the best dimple I've tied in a long time!


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Wisco, I think you will be as elegant as anyone at the event in that outfit. Moreso than most.


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Going out to my wife's office holiday party... seems a little late, but they always end up in late Jan or early Feb. My favorite Southwick charcoal suit gets re-purposed as a dinner jacket alternative. I plan to buy a midnight blue tuxedo later this year; The budget does not allow for purchase for tonight's event:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick charcoal worsted wool suit, darted
> White LE spread collar shirt
> Tie Bar silver and black dogstooth tie
> White silk PS
> (not shown) Black AE Park Avenue captoe shoes and 1939 Omega watch. White enamel dial, silver hands and markers. Hand wound 30T2 movement... a cool vintage watch.
> 
> Pardon the dirty mirror.... kids have used this bathroom recently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the best dimple I've tied in a long time!


sharp looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Dragoon

O'Connell's jacket
BB shirt and tie


----------



## Trip English

Great jacket. I would have suspected that the J.Press cord sport coat and the O'Connell's model would be the same one, but that is a little darker with a little wider wale. Very nice.


----------



## Trip English

The first and last appearance of the new vintage Corbin sack acquired from eBay. Vent pulls open. Story of my life. Blarg.

Sport Coat: Corbin
Shirt: BB 
Tie: Vintage BB Made in USA
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Socks: Targyles
Shoes: BB Shell LHS


----------



## Wisco

Trip,

That Corbin fit is spot on from the front. Is there enough material along either side of the center back seam to open it up a wee bit? I recently had my tailor do this with two sack Tweed jackets with good success. If nothing, it closed the vent a bit.

Might be worth a look.


----------



## Trip English

I may consult my tailor on the matter in general, but these partially lined jobs don't seem to have enough extra material at any seam to come in far enough. I wouldn't go to the trouble unless I could completely alleviate the issue. Otherwise I'm just as happy to let someone with more traditional anatomy enjoy these garments.


----------



## Orgetorix

Back in the saddle:
















 

Stanley Blacker suit
Gitman Bros shirt
BB tie
Daniel Cremieux cashmere socks (junk)
AE Brantley boots


----------



## Trip English

I didn't know Rolls Royce's _had_ saddles.

You look like a captain of industry my friend.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> I didn't know Rolls Royce's _had_ saddles.
> 
> You look like a captain of industry my friend.


Do captains of industry buy all their clothing at thrift stores?


----------



## Trip English

The smart ones do.


----------



## Trip English

Blazer: O'Connell's
Shirt: PRL
Tie: PRL
Belt: PRL
Cords: PRL
Socks: Targyles
Shoes: BB Shell LHS
Cufflinks: jade buddhas inherited from grandpappy


----------



## Orgetorix

Nice look yerself, Trip. A bigger tie knot might fill the collar better, but that's just a minor quibble. Love the trou.


----------



## Saltydog

Great looking collar, Trip. Personally, I like the 4-in-hand with any collar--though that's just my taste.


----------



## Orgetorix

The spread collar/tiny knot look does have a certain royal flair to it.


----------



## Trip English

If you only knew what a significant role Price Charles played in the development of my personal style...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton overcoat
Brioni scarf
Saks gloves
Kiton cashmere suit
Zegna pocket-square
SR shirt
Mercury Dime cufflinks
Brioni belt
NM socks
Brioni monkstraps
Boucheron Cologne
Patek watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Church this morning. Quite a contrast to what I wore yesterday while roofing a Habitat for Hummanity house in the west side of the city.


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> ...my personal style...


You look happy in your picture. You ought to be-Very nicely done! Esp. like the collar, FIH, and generally speaking the many different elements you have culled into your personal stlye.


----------



## dorji

YoungClayB said:


> Church this morning...


Nice look, great pant length and tie. Interesting material (100%??) and weave (twill form)... details? A nice thrift find??


----------



## YoungClayB

dorji said:


> Nice look, great pant length and tie. Interesting material (100%??) and weave (twill form)... details? A nice thrift find??


Thanks. The pants are 100% cotton dry clean only from Banana Republic and were indeed a great thrift find (Goodwill) back in December - no alterations required at all which is always a bonus. The tie is Brooks Bros Makers and it came from eBay. I won a lot of 3 BB makers ties almost a year ago for $0.99!!! They are some of my favorites.


----------



## mcarthur

Dragoon said:


> O'Connell's jacket
> BB shirt and tie


i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## gooses

Great pants!

I have a question, Trip: Does your blazer from O'Connell's fit true-to-size? I have been considering ordering one, but I am always hesitant to buy clothes without trying them on. Thank you.


----------



## gooses

Trip English said:


> Blazer: O'Connell's


Great pants!

I have a question, Trip: Does your blazer from O'Connell's fit true-to-size? I have been considering ordering one, but I am always hesitant to buy clothes without trying them on. Thank you.


----------



## Trip English

Gooses, yes. Absolutely true to size in every respect. No strange aberrations in any measurement. Buy with confidence.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Trekking Around the Tundra*

Winter arrived with a bang in the A2 area on December 12 and has persisted with increasing ferocity ever since. A balmy -6F last night. Sunny but bone chilling day today. Even Bo the Black Lab and Angus Crocker don't want to venture out into the frozen abyss for anything more than a brief walk. Dusted off the Nordic Trak a week ago to enable proper exercise.

Today's apparel for errand running, lunch at Cafe Felix and brief dog walking forays.

BB White OCBD - Made in USA

Pink MacGeorge Shetland Crewneck Sweater - my last remaining one from Eljos during my UVA tenure - Made in Scotland.

BB Navy 3B Cashmere Blazer with Chipp Undergraduate Alma Mater Blazer Badge and Pre-NCAA licensed Blazer Buttons. - Made in USA.

Orvis California Highway Patrol Cavalry Twill Trousers "Iron Pants. No Break Flat Front with 1.75" cuffs - Made in USA.

Navy Gloverall for Brooks Brothers Duffle Coat - Made in England

Brown Learher Cashmere Lined Gloves from BB - Made in Italy

Andover Shop Blue and Gold Cashmere Scarf - Made in USA

Barbour Olive, Wheat and Burgundy Wool Flap Cap - Made in England

Vintage Vasque Alpine Mountaineering Boots from Undergraduate Days Working on Winter #34 - Made in USA.

B+L Prescription Ray Bans with Delamere and Hopkins Croakies.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> mrs. ws has very good taste


Thank you, Uncle!!

But she doesn't lay them out for me as nicely as yours!!


----------



## MrZipper

This one is from Christmas Eve, but I only just got the pictures. Didn't realize I wasn't facing directly forward to better see fit. Oh well.

Things I know:
1) Consider a pocket square (it arrived the next morning)
2) Pants appear to be falling down
3) Shirt sleeves aren't even





Unnameable suit (but a great $12 eBay find!)
BB Shirt / Tie / Burgundy silk knot cufflinks
Targyles
AE Hillcrest


----------



## Wisco

Everyone around here is either hung over or hoarse from screaming at the TV as we celebratated the GB Packers win over the baby Bears. Superbowl here we come! We had an interesting "hoar frost" this morning. Unfortunately it was cloudy this morning.... hoar frost in the sun is spectacular.



















J.Press 3/2 roll navy flannel blazer. The sleeves are a wee bit short and don't mind the off-kilter pocket flap.
Blue MTM shirt, hidden button collar
BB tie
White cotton/linen PS
BB 346 cavalry twills
Targyles
Alden Cigar SC PTB

My camera is becoming more annoying with its inability to focus past 3 feet from the lens... I must have set something incorrectly.










Close up is much better.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's today's rig (pardon the lousy photo):



Southwick for Eddie Jacobs rust-colored 3/2 tweed with two patch pockets
Lands' End blue OCBD
Eddie Jacobs wool emblematic pheasants tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Andover Shop flannel-lined khakis (ditto)
No-name argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding Eddie Jacobs, Sir C. I love a striped tweed. Can your computer cam do close-ups of the fabric?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thank you, Rambler. I really like the jacket. My computer camera leaves a lot to be desired, but here's a close-up of the fabric:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MrZipper said:


> Unnameable suit (but a great $12 eBay find!)
> BB Shirt / Tie / Burgundy silk knot cufflinks
> Targyles
> AE Hillcrest


The ensemble presents itself alright but it doesn't strike me as particularly "Tradly."

(Save the suit price and socks)


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco, one possible cause of your focus problem is the camera's autofocus. I know, 'cause I've had problems with mine. Specifically, when I turn the self-timer on and then hit the shutter button to start the countdown, the camera autofocuses on whatever's in front of it--usually the wall behind where I'm going to be standing for the shot. Then when I walk over and stand in front of the camera, I'm closer than the focal point and hence out of focus.

Three possible ways to adjust for this:
- Decrease the aperture (to f-8 or f-10) to get more depth of field. You may have to increase the ISO if the pictures come out dark when you do this.
- Turn autofocus off and use the manual focus to focus on the area where you'll be standing.
- If you're going to use the autofocus, when you go to hit the shutter button and start the timer, point it at something that's the same distance away from the lens as where you'll be standing. Press the shutter button halfway to let it autofocus on that, then push it down all the way to start the timer. If the timer is set for long enough (10 seconds or so) you'll have enough time to adjust the camera's aim as needed and then get in front of it for the picture.


----------



## The Rambler

^ thanks, Org, I have the same autofocus/timer issues.


----------



## MrZipper

WouldaShoulda said:


> The ensemble presents itself alright but it doesn't strike me as particularly "Tradly."
> 
> (Save the suit price and socks)


This is true, although I hoped that the BB pieces might have redeemed it. This is the forum that I primarily read and (occasionally) post to, so I thought I would put them here. I hope others will forgive the transgression.

-MrZ


----------



## C. Sharp

Post where you feel comfortable posting. 


MrZipper said:


> This is true, although I hoped that the BB pieces might have redeemed it. This is the forum that I primarily read and (occasionally) post to, so I thought I would put them here. I hope others will forgive the transgression.
> 
> -MrZ


----------



## The Rambler

sticking close to the fire


----------



## kitonbrioni

RB overcoat
BR scarf
Gates gloves
LP sweater
Kiton pant
BJ belt
PS socks
testoni slip-ons
Kiton cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Clearly thrilled to be back at work after a week off:































Oxxford suit
BB shirt, tie, and square
Targyles
Alan McAfee brogues


----------



## Trip English

I wonder if anyone at Target could have imagined that a very dedicated group of clothing enthusiasts would adopt these $2.50 socks with such relish.


----------



## The Rambler

hush ... oh, well, it's a small group.


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


> Clearly thrilled to be back at work after a week off:


Awesome look and fit but This bit of tweed is confusing me.


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Everyone around here is either hung over or hoarse from screaming at the TV as we celebratated the GB Packers win over the baby Bears. Superbowl here we come! We had an interesting "hoar frost" this morning. Unfortunately it was cloudy this morning.... hoar frost in the sun is spectacular.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Press 3/2 roll navy flannel blazer. The sleeves are a wee bit short and don't mind the off-kilter pocket flap.
> Blue MTM shirt, hidden button collar
> BB tie
> White cotton/linen PS
> BB 346 cavalry twills
> Targyles
> Alden Cigar SC PTB
> 
> My camera is becoming more annoying with its inability to focus past 3 feet from the lens... I must have set something incorrectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up is much better.


Wisco...you've been hitting the long ball lately. I like everything...especially the tie and shoes. Where did you get the cigar ptbs?


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> sticking close to the fire


Good show Rambler! I got a great deal on a pair of BB Alden Ptbs in the same color last month and love 'em. Those are Aldens, right? They look great.


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> Wisco...you've been hitting the long ball lately. I like everything...especially the tie and shoes. Where did you get the cigar ptbs?


Thanks for the kind words Salty. I'm no 40L, but still enjoy classic clothing.

We don't have a real Alden stockist in the area. I bought these PTB while traveling, at the Alden Shop a couple of blocks from Metro Center on F Street in Washington DC. Joe at the shop is a good fitter, so I know I can now buy from Shoe Mart with confidence.


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB said:


> Awesome look and fit but This bit of tweed is confusing me.


 I don't think it's tweed, just a herringbone worsted.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> sticking close to the fire


Great look Rambler. Stay warm!


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> ...Alden Cigar...


Great cigars and tie. Also, thank you for the "frost shot".


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> sticking close to the fire


Very dignified as usual.

BTW~I have a hard time sourcing round wire frame glasses to accomodate my progressive prescription and narrow head. I'm giving Shuron a go but haven't gotten them back yet.

So, where did you aquire yours??

They suit you well, not too "John Lennon" round, but round enough!!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks guys:

Yes, Salty, Alden ptb aww, to resort to the learned language of our forum.

Woulda, from a local (non-chain) optical shop called Hufford's in Bryn Mawr (5or 6 yrs ago). Thay say Safilo inside one temple, and Closto inside the other. They are progressives, and roomy enough. I don't see how people wear progressives with those shallow lenses. I wore somewhat Lennonish yellow metal Art-carveds for a long time. Let us see your Shurons.


----------



## Charles Saturn

I thought I had mastered most acronyms around here, but "aww" escapes me.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

All Weather Walker.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Woulda, from a local (non-chain) optical shop called Hufford's in Bryn Mawr (5or 6 yrs ago). Thay say Safilo inside one temple, and Closto inside the other. They are progressives, and roomy enough. I don't see how people wear progressives with those shallow lenses. I wore somewhat Lennonish yellow metal Art-carveds for a long time. Let us see your Shurons.


Thanks for your input, I'll report back when the lenses and fitting are complete!!

I beleive the Euro squinty eyewear look was first popularized by the Grand Wizard of Wrestling himself!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Forgot my camera today, so it's back to the much poorer cell phone shots.
























Southwick suit
BB shirt & tie
? pocket square (I cut the tags off)
Vintage J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## Wisco

I have always secretly admired the Neapolitan jacket. I know it's in many ways the "anti-Trad" with a closely fitted body, but the shoulder... oh the shoulder. My concern has always been how can a big guy like me (a 46-48R jacket) wear this cut? Aren't they only for skinny Pitti Uomo-attending Italian guys who love their spread double-button collars, no-break trousers and double-FIH tie knots?

I recently found a 48R Isaia jacket on the sale rack. It seemed like a smashing deal, so I tried it on... Damn if this thing doesn't fit like a second skin! I know it's a wee bit tight in the upper arms and affords very little extra room in the belly, but I think it was a worthwhile addition to my trad-focused classic wardrobe. I've lost a few pounds lately and a few more lost lbs will help with the fit.

This WAYWT might be better suited for the Fashion Forum, but I'm at home here on the Trad side.




















 Isaia jacket. Dark brown with red, light blue and tan under plaid. Zero padded shoulder, darted, double-vent and Italian to the core
 Spread collar shirt. Light blue with unlined soft collar, stays in place. An experimental MTM from Moderntailor.com
 Sam Hober cashmere tie. 3-fold, unlined, burgundy and black.
 Silk PS. Gray with navy and orange spots... kind of unruly in the pocket











 Light-Brown BB Madison cut flannel slacks, pleated and cuffed
 Alfred Sargent medallion cap toe shoes, medium brown on their way to antiqued from lots of darker polishing on the toe


----------



## Orgetorix

Looking good, Wisco! And much more in focus today.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

BB 3/2 sack herringbone jacket
BB unistripe ocbd
Hathaway paisley tie
LLBean double L khakis
LLBean lug sole loafers










JPress 3/2 tweed sack
JPress blue ocbd
Rooster repp
LLBean town and field charcoal flannels
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

^A nice two days, CMDC. Looking sharp.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry trenchcoat
BR scarf
Portolano gloves
Brioni sweater
Levi's 505
BJ belt
pp socks
Prada penny loafers
Burberry cologne
Patek watch


----------



## closerlook

Wisco said:


> Thanks for the kind words Salty. I'm no 40L, but still enjoy classic clothing.
> 
> We don't have a real Alden stockist in the area. I bought these PTB while traveling, at the Alden Shop a couple of blocks from Metro Center on F Street in Washington DC. Joe at the shop is a good fitter, so I know I can now buy from Shoe Mart with confidence.


I've stumped Joe on size a couple of times.
I have hard feet to fit though. He and Kathy are wonderful, and I would recommend their shop to anyone.


----------



## Sir Cingle

A rather dull casual rig, but what the heck:



Alan Paine cotton/cashmere v-neck with saddle shoulders (from Eddie Jacobs)
Rugby university-striped OCBD
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Rugby olive cords (ditto)
Tommy Hilfiger cheapo socks (ditto)
L.L. Bean duck boots (ditto)


----------



## Trip English

Wisco. Excellent. The Neapolitan suit feels like a more direct descendant of the 60's sack suits if not in ever construction detail than certainly in attitude. They feel like suits you can live your entire life in and not have to change out of at the end of the working day. I think it looks great on you. Keep checking that rack and see if some of its fellows show up.


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> Wisco. Excellent. The Neapolitan suit feels like a more direct descendant of the 60's sack suits if not in ever construction detail than certainly in attitude. They feel like suits you can live your entire life in and not have to change out of at the end of the working day. I think it looks great on you. Keep checking that rack and see if some of its fellows show up.


Thanks for the kind words Trip. Your description is so true. I wore my jacket into the evening for a meeting of a community organization to which I belong. The jacket truly feels like part of you.

If only I could afford $2000 jackets and $6000 suits... I might have a closet full of Attolini, Barbera and Rubinacci. I guess I will keep my eye on the sale rack for now.


----------



## Jovan

Wisco: Only thing that seems off is the sleeves. They are wrinkling and dimpling near the shoulder much more than they should. Fit through the body is great though.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wisco, 

Looks good, the shoulders seem a bit off as Jovan mentioned, but the torso looks great.

From what little I know about this sort of thing, I wouldn't think Neopolitan and trad are as far apart a one would think.

I know some of Oretorix and Cards' WAYWN shots have a bit of a neopolitan look to them, especially in the jacket chests.

I've also seen many italians in OCBDs and repp stripe ties on clothing blogs.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Wisco: Only thing that seems off is the sleeves. They are wrinkling and dimpling near the shoulder much more than they should. Fit through the body is great though.


That's the reality of a Neapolitan cut. You can give a tug hear and there and arrange yourself for a photo, but you're dealing with much less scaffolding under there. Leaf through the sartorialist over the years and you'll see plenty of examples of Italian suits and jacket whose elegance is derived from just how natural they look on their wearers. They create fewer false contours than British tailoring and flatter the physique more than American. I think that many Trads would feel more at home in Neapolitan clothing than they'd think.


----------



## Trip English

Here's a good example of the shoulder on a Kiton jacket. This is what's been discussed in terms of the shirt sleeve style of sewing.


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> Wisco: Only thing that seems off is the sleeves. They are wrinkling and dimpling near the shoulder much more than they should. Fit through the body is great though.


It's my "ex-football player" biceps-triceps-deltoids playing havoc with the OTR fitted sleeves. I don't have as much chiseled muscle there as when I was younger, but the mass remains:redface:


----------



## Per

Three piece suit in bird's eye wave (Corneliani)
Repp tie (Polo Ralph Lauren)
OCBD in Ecru color (BB)

-----------------
Check out my


----------



## Per

Trip English said:


> That's the reality of a Neapolitan cut. You can give a tug hear and there and arrange yourself for a photo, but you're dealing with much less scaffolding under there. Leaf through the sartorialist over the years and you'll see plenty of examples of Italian suits and jacket whose elegance is derived from just how natural they look on their wearers. They create fewer false contours than British tailoring and flatter the physique more than American. I think that many Trads would feel more at home in Neapolitan clothing than they'd think.


I agree. I have two Neapolitan style suits which are unlined and have the most natural looking shoulders I ever tried. They also have 2/3 roll laples, the only non trad is the darts.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
Amicale scarf
Portolano gloves
LP sweater
Zegna pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Brioni penny loafers
Cologne by Creed
Patek watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice look, Per. Here's today's rig:



Andover Shop two-button windowpane tweed sack
J. Press red candy-striped pinpoint button-down
J. Press red ducks emblematic
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Rugby navy chinos (ditto)
L.L. Bean boots (ditto)


----------



## dorji

Per said:


> Three piece suit in bird's eye wave
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Nice 3-piece, great look Per!


----------



## dorji

Sir Cingle said:


> ...Here's today's rig:


I like everything about this Sir Cingle. Just wish the photo was bigger- I would like to admire the tweed and ducks!


----------



## dorji

MN heat wave = bare sidewalk:icon_smile:
Harris Tweed sack...USA
Bills "vintage twills"...USA

Donnegal...Eire 

BB OCBD...USA
Alden belt...USA
Tweedy close-up

Big cuffs, argyles, AF80...USA


----------



## Orgetorix

Great pics, dorji! Your photography is really improving. I'm glad to see the overall photography standards getting much better around here, with you and Wisco stepping it up.

I was in a hurry today and didn't realize that my full-length shot was out of focus. Oh well.
















  

Kingsridge suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
TJ Maxx hanky
Lapis and sterling cufflinks from Ebay seller hcgems
Nettleton shell tassels


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, dorji! My computer's camera is awful, but I can see if I can get a bigger shot. By the way, dorji: your jacket is to die for.

^Orgetorix: Very crisp and nice. A great look!


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> ...glad to see the overall photography standards getting much better around here, with you and Wisco stepping it up.
> 
> Lapis and sterling cufflinks
> Nettleton shell tassels


Thank you Orgetorix, also for your previous suggestions on improving photo quality. Great lapis links and shells! And a purple tie too. Nicely done.

I think that purple is a great color, when done right. One possible part of "right" to me is playing it off #8 or burgundy shell, as you have done here.


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> I think that purple is a great color, when done right. One possible part of "right" to me is playing it off #8 or burgundy shell, as you have done here.


I think it looks great, too, Org, and I like it with #8, which I referred to as "my purple shoes" before joining this forum. (My purple ptbs were stolen by my son, when he went off to college). Purple is a little cheeky, tie-wise, which I enjoy, when well-done. (I know this subject has been recently discussed).


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Casual day today:

LL Bean Green Shawl Shetland (thanks chiamdream)
over a Filson grey viyella
Vintage Patagonia Duck pants (the old heavy kind--great pants!)
shitkickers


----------



## Orgetorix

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Orgetorix: Very crisp and nice. A great look!





dorji said:


> Thank you Orgetorix, also for your previous suggestions on improving photo quality. Great lapis links and shells! And a purple tie too. Nicely done.
> 
> I think that purple is a great color, when done right. One possible part of "right" to me is playing it off #8 or burgundy shell, as you have done here.





The Rambler said:


> I think it looks great, too, Org, and I like it with #8, which I referred to as "my purple shoes" before joining this forum. (My purple ptbs were stolen by my son, when he went off to college). Purple is a little cheeky, tie-wise, which I enjoy, when well-done. (I know this subject has been recently discussed).


Thanks, all!


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp sweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## dorji

Sir Cingle said:


> ...your jacket...


Thank you Sir Cingle. Keep the small pics coming while you figure out if you can do bigger ones.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Trip English said:


> That's the reality of a Neapolitan cut. You can give a tug hear and there and arrange yourself for a photo, but you're dealing with much less scaffolding under there. Leaf through the sartorialist over the years and you'll see plenty of examples of Italian suits and jacket whose elegance is derived from just how natural they look on their wearers. They create fewer false contours than British tailoring and flatter the physique more than American. I think that many Trads would feel more at home in Neapolitan clothing than they'd think.


I think the sleeves just hadn't really settled, but the dimples below the shoulders do seem a touch off.


----------



## Cardinals5

Everyone's looking great lately

I promised someone a pic of this new yellow shetland















.
B2 tattersall
Alan Paine yellow shetland
Berle brown flannels
B2 belt
AE Hinsdales
Rodex car coat


----------



## ds23pallas

Everything BB except the vintage green sack from Nottingham and shoes from Alden (not the BB version but the Flex-Welt).


----------



## Wisco

A snowy morning has turned into a pretty nice sunny winter day. No client contact and the boss is out of the office, so I'm pretty casual (no tie) today.




















 Lovat Harris Tweed jacket. Arms are a little long and the shoulders are not perfect, but it's plenty serviceable for a more casual day jacket
 White OCBD
 Orvis Moleskin trousers
 Alden for Context "Roy" chromexcel boots, crepe sole for stomping through the fresh snow










From Dorji's playbook. The "middle shot"










Boots


----------



## mcarthur

bur blazer
rlp swweater
bs turtleneck
ballin cords
h ps


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Old School Old Schol*

Rough winters like the one we are currently enduring often cause me to wish we had stayed in Charlottesville. Not really. Though the ice this years has been a major pain the backside in more ways than one! Hitting it today with an All North American Rig! Stay Warm and Dry!

BB Pink OCB

Talbott Brigadge of Guards Necktie

BB Made in USA Grey Flannel Toursers No Break with 1.75"Cuffs

BB Sterling Engine Turned Monogrammed Buckle with Dark Brown Alligator Strap

LL Bean Low Cut Maine Hunting Shoes - Old and Getting Crotchity From Excessive Salt and Sno Melt

Cardinal Navy Melton Version of a British Warmer!

Red Fox Trooper Hat

BB Black Leather Gloves

J. Press Yellow Cashmere Scarf with Yellow Fringe


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit
Gitman Bros royal oxford shirt
Thrifted mystery maker tie
RLPL square
BB monks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLP scarf
NM gloves
Kiton sweater
MB pant
Fleming belt
RLP socks
testoni monkstraps
Prada cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

Orgetorix said:


>


Nice. Sort of a Jimmy Neutron thing going on there.


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Rambler said:


> sticking close to the fire


This is good. Very respectable. Nice jacket.

(Is that a toilet seat you're sitting on? You think maybe you should put a little curtain up in front of it? Of course nothing says _cozy _like taking a dump in front of the fire.)


----------



## The Rambler

why thank you, peaky, it isn't easy to look respectable while taking a dump.


----------



## vwguy

Madras always makes me feel better...

BB madras
LE Drifter sweater
LE Winter khakis



















Brian


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> why thank you, peaky, it isn't easy to look respectable while taking a dump.


It is tradlier however to remove the jacket first. Well, depends I suppose on whether it has a hooked vent or not.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> why thank you, peaky, it isn't easy to look respectable while taking a dump.


It is "tradlier" however to first remove the jacket. May depend though on whether or not it has a hooked vent.


----------



## HalfLegend

Per said:


> Three piece suit in bird's eye wave (Corneliani)
> Repp tie (Polo Ralph Lauren)
> OCBD in Ecru color (BB)
> 
> -----------------
> Check out my


Love this look Per... one of the first times I've seen Ecru used in a tasteful way. To me it's always been that odd color. I like how it makes the tie 'pop' more smoothly because of the stark bright color vs black suit contrast. Europeans just have nice style....we need some of you down here in Ohio to show them how its done, where they were ecru T shirts with Ecru khakis and look awful. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I think ecru is one of those colors that's very skin tone dependent.

Per looks like a million krona there, but one some it just looks like a dirty white shirt.


Wisco- Great pattern on that tweed.

It seems interesting and non-herringbone/barley patterns on harris tweeds are nearly extinct.


----------



## kitonbrioni

ML peacoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
NM sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

I apologize in advance if this makes anyone ill. The dangers of dressing for a challenge at TOF (the Other Forum). Today's theme was Pitti Uomo, which apparently is Italian for "see how over the top you can get and still have a halfway coherent outfit." In my defense, the jacket is Southwick and the pants are flat front, so it's not utterly anti-Trad.






























 

Southwick jacket
Lyle & Scott shirt
BB tie
J Press collar pin
Eddie Bauer pants
Targyles
BB shoes


----------



## The Rambler

looks pretty tradly to me, org.
heading to a party: hober grenadine, press flap bd and cavalry twills


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> I apologize in advance if this makes anyone ill. The dangers of dressing for a challenge at TOF (the Other Forum). Today's theme was Pitti Uomo, which apparently is Italian for "see how over the top you can get and still have a halfway coherent outfit." In my defense, the jacket is Southwick and the pants are flat front, so it's not utterly anti-Trad.


Love the jacket. You're looking sharp in a Pitti sort of way, however you are lacking:


 Several leather bracelet thingies
 A Rolex Sub on a $5 cross-grain strap
 Multiple pocket squares and scarves
 Clothing that is 2 sizes too small for you
 An "out of place" item like hefty work boots with a suit
 Crazy things going on with you hair or facial stubble
A down or wool vest, black watch optional
Something ridiculously expensive that doesn't look it (see Rolex above example)
Cigarettes
A Nick Wooster scowl
:icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bermuda

Orgetorix: You look "punk rock" to me in that outfit


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> heading to a party...


I bet that's a great tie. I can just make out a little bit of texture there. Goes well with the jacket. Also-- I think I see trout reels?? Maybe a 5wt and another larger one?


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> I apologize in advance if this makes anyone ill.


No need. I like this look quite a bit, with the exception of the yellow laces and rolled-up jacket sleeves.
Great colors and combination of pattern/ solids!


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> I bet that's a great tie. I can just make out a little bit of texture there. Goes well with the jacket. Also-- I think I see trout reels?? Maybe a 5wt and another larger one?


Thanks, and you are correct, or close, a 4 and 9 wt.


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> I apologize in advance if this makes anyone ill. The dangers of dressing for a challenge at TOF (the Other Forum). Today's theme was Pitti Uomo, which apparently is Italian for "see how over the top you can get and still have a halfway coherent outfit." In my defense, the jacket is Southwick and the pants are flat front, so it's not utterly anti-Trad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick jacket
> Lyle & Scott shirt
> BB tie
> J Press collar pin
> Eddie Bauer pants
> Targyles
> BB shoes


You may owe me royalties on this look. I'm having my attorneys look into it.


----------



## Mazderati

Marble tile for the win.


----------



## straw sandals

I like everything except the yellow laces!


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> looks pretty tradly to me, org.


Glad you think so.



Wisco said:


> Love the jacket. You're looking sharp in a Pitti sort of way, however you are lacking:


Thank God.



Bermuda said:


> Orgetorix: You look "punk rock" to me in that outfit


Thank you. I think.



dorji said:


> No need. I like this look quite a bit, with the exception of the yellow laces and rolled-up jacket sleeves.
> Great colors and combination of pattern/ solids!


Thanks! The two items you mention are things I'd not have done apart from the contest. But I did get some other less garishly colored laces that I may work into the rotation.



Trip English said:


> You may owe me royalties on this look. I'm having my attorneys look into it.


Let me know. I thought I was being original, but knowing me, I probably plagiarized you unconsciously.



Mazderati said:


> Marble tile for the win.


Reception lobby at work FTW.


----------



## pseudonym

Fantastic outfit orgetorix, it really caught my eye while I was scrolling through. Color is essential during this time of year! The whole Pitti Uomo thing makes me turn my Google reader off for a week or so, otherwise I just sit and scream at the various blogs I read ("No! No no no! That is not anything anyone would ever wear ever never! No!") The entire look is on point, except for the fact that you are wearing socks. That is a dealbreaker.

No pictures, but I wore:
White LE oxford (I am so ready to buy my first Mercers, this particular ocbd feels like paper, but the pecuniary issue remains...)
Brown BB Lambswool v-neck (via hookem)
Madras tie from grandfather's closet
Blue Rugby corduroys (I cannot recommend these enough, if you are of the stickish body variety.)
Bean Boots
Bean Field Jacket
Johnston's black watch scarf


----------



## Cruiser

The Rambler said:


> sticking close to the fire


I haven't visited this thread in a few days so I missed this the first go around. Very nice.

Cruiser


----------



## Saltydog

It occurs to me that the most diplomatic/ambigeous thing I can say about Oretorix's outfit is: "Dude!"


----------



## gooses

I'm going out with some friends tonight for dinner and drinks.


Suit: Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 sack (vintage, probably from the early 1960's)
Shirt: Brooks Brothers (must-iron pinpoint cotton)
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Allen Edmonds "Sanford" (not shown)


----------



## Trip English

First rule of waywt: consider a ps.

Nice rig. Look forward to more.


----------



## The Rambler

Well, have fun. If I was in Boston tonight, I'd want to eat at Durgin Park. Nice suit, you could well be right about the date. It would look very well with a casually-stuffed in white hanky.


----------



## The Rambler

ah Trip, you beat me to it.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni sweater
NM pant
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
CH tassel loafers
Darphin cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Second rule of waywt: we don't need to see up your nostrils.


----------



## Wisco

Welcome Gooses. You could fit into the Kennedy Administration with that look. 

Second to adding a plain white PS and shooting a self-portrait from about shoulder height or slightly above.


----------



## Jovan

gooses said:


> I'm going out with some friends tonight for dinner and drinks.
> 
> Suit: Brooks Brothers "University Shop" 3/2 sack (vintage, probably from the early 1960's)
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers (must-iron pinpoint cotton)
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds "Sanford" (not shown)


Undoubtedly one of the best first WAYW posts. Hope you had fun.


----------



## gooses

Trip English said:


> First rule of waywt: consider a ps.
> 
> Nice rig. Look forward to more.


 Thank you for the advice.



The Rambler said:


> Well, have fun. If I was in Boston tonight, I'd want to eat at Durgin Park. Nice suit, you could well be right about the date. It would look very well with a casually-stuffed in white hanky.


 Thank you for translating (I had no idea what Trip meant by "a ps"). We went to a restaurant called The Beehive in the South End.



Orgetorix said:


> Second rule of waywt: we don't need to see up your nostrils.


 Yes sir! Duly noted.



Wisco said:


> Welcome Gooses. You could fit into the Kennedy Administration with that look.


Thank you! You couldn't have given me a better compliment. This suit always makes me feel like Ted Sorensen.



Jovan said:


> Undoubtedly one of the best first WAYW posts. Hope you had fun.


Thank you very much. I had an excellent evening.


----------



## Cardinals5

Troy Shirtmakers tattersall
Bills reds
Coach navy surcingle
BB navy otc
Tyrwhitt suede chukkas


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

I agree with everyone that has commented on your get-up, Gooses, and I offer you my proper respects on looking well put together, but my personal impression was that the repp and pinstripe may not have been the perfect match, especially for a night out; I might have looked for a medallion, club, or paisley in your spot. My instinct would be to tone down the impact of the pinstripe.


----------



## The Rambler

I'll jump in and say a broader stripe in a color not so close to the suit would look well.

That's a very tradly vacuum cleaner, Cards.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> That's a very tradly vacuum cleaner, Cards.


A vintage Hoover I turned into a lamp years ago.


----------



## dorji

Cardinals5 said:


> Troy Shirtmakers tattersall
> Bills reds
> Coach navy surcingle
> BB navy otc
> Tyrwhitt suede chukkas


Great look Cardinals!


----------



## Bermuda

Gooses: I own the same Brooks Brothers Argyle and Sutherland Repp Tie. It's definitely one of the most trad ties of all time. I believe it is a Scottish/UK military regimental design. Welcome to the site


----------



## Saltydog

Bermuda said:


> Gooses: I own the same Brooks Brothers Argyle and Sutherland Repp Tie. It's definitely one of the most trad ties of all time. I believe it is a Scottish/UK military regimental design. Welcome to the site


Indeed. May no tongue or pen dare besmirch the venerable A&S. It is well above reproach and brings traditional dignity to any ensemble it graces.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Same lousy photography and outfit, new larger size:



J. Press 3/2 tweed sack
Lands' End OCBD
J. Press repp tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
L.L. Bean duck boots (ditto)


----------



## Cardinals5

dorji said:


> Great look Cardinals!


Thanks, Dorji - it wasn't much to look at, but just a Sunday loafing outfit.


----------



## Orgetorix

Plopped the hat on for the picture--no, I don't actually wear it indoors.

As for why I have a goofy expression on my face or why I appear to be leaning? No idea. My pants do actually break at the same length.
























Ken Kobb fedora
Oxxford suit
JAB shirt
Drakes tie
BB square
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## The Rambler

nice, hat and suit go well together - with the stage prperties, it looks like a Hollywood movie, detectives, LA, etc


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 tweed sack--thanks AlanC
JPress blue ocbd
No name foulard
LLBean olive khakis
Weejuns


----------



## straw sandals

^That's a great ensemble, Org. I really like the bordered pocket square. The hat is very smart, too.


----------



## YoungClayB

Attention AAAC members: please be on the lookout for zombies trying to blend into society by merely sticking their left hand into their suit pocket. Do not be fooled; these are zombies nonetheless and WILL eat your brains....that is all.


----------



## kitonbrioni

operations peacoat
NM scarf
Bergdorf gloves
Brioni polo
Versace jeans
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
Gucci penny loafers
CC cologne
Patek watch


----------



## MrZipper

Closeup from today. A bit more canonical than my previous post, and hopefully more appreciated :biggrin:

https://img440.imageshack.us/i/wayw4.jpg/


----------



## dorji

Sir Cingle said:


> Same lousy photography and outfit....
> 
> J. Press 3/2 tweed sack
> Lands' End OCBD
> J. Press repp tie


No need to discount this nice look. Big pictures are good.


----------



## P Hudson

Temps in 90s: had air conditioner installed, hence the mess underfoot.

Target Polo, RLPolo seersucker trousers, Timex on Central, Sperry Topsiders


----------



## dorji

YoungClayB said:


> ...please be on the lookout for zombies...Do not be fooled... WILL eat your brains....that is all.


Thank you YCB. The doors have been locked and the windows are boarded. I like your ties. 
I will be in the basement.....


----------



## dorji

P Hudson said:


> Temps in 90s: had air conditioner installed...
> 
> Target Polo, RLPolo seersucker trousers, Timex on Central, Sperry Topsiders


And another half foot of snow for me. I miss my bucks. Nice cool look P Hudson.


----------



## Pliny

Sir Cingle said:


> Same lousy photography and outfit, new larger size:
> 
> I'm in awe of your jacket


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Pliny (the Elder, the Younger?)! I got it at 50% off at Press this fall.


----------



## Sir Cingle

dorji said:


> No need to discount this nice look. Big pictures are good.


Thanks, dorji!


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning guys. I hope everyone is having a great week so far...great looks from everyone recently; lets all enjoy this cold tweedy weather while we have it.

I know that I am pushing the limits on the amount of cuff showing here, but I think I am ok with that.




Shirt: Brooks Bros slim fit OCBD
Tie: Jos A Bank
Pants: Polo Preston Pants
Jacket: Harris Tweed by Kuppenheimer
Shoes: AE MacNeils


----------



## CMDC

A little Trad, a little Euro, all thrifted

JPress 3/2 navy sack suit
CTyrwhitt blue point collar
Hermes tie
Gunboats


----------



## ds23pallas

All green today. Barbour Tattersall shirt, handed-down-from-dad 60's vintage Shetland argyle V-neck, BB Clarks corduroys, Fair Isle socks and Alden beefroll pennies:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> You look as though you'd be placing bets at the $50 window in that get up.
> 
> Like it!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks...but that would be betting almost as much as I paid for the whole outfit! 

Here's today. Forgot my pocket square.






































Samuelsohn suit
Robert Talbott shirt
BB tie
Targyles
AE Brantley boots


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG peacoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Varvatos chukkas
AOS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Proper gents' hat, trench coat, waxed canvas bag...who needs an umbrella?


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic, Org!


----------



## Bermuda

PHudson: I felt warm just looking at your photo. Nice! I'm still in heavyweight tweed and oxford weather here in NY!


----------



## jalyon

From yesterday, nothing too exciting, but I thought it was extra professor-y with the cardigan, elbow patches, and glasses. Kids thought I needed a bowtie too, but it would've been too much of a costume with all of the "Big 4".
















PS: Pose is totally contrived. I'm not concerned with the fit (I know it fits) plus I'm never standing still anyway. Just wanted to show off the elbow patches.


----------



## Pliny

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Thanks, Pliny (the Elder, the Younger?)! I got it at 50% off at Press this fall.


hi SC. the Younger : letter writing = Bill Evans: jazz piano.


----------



## maximar

Orgetorix said:


> Proper gents' hat, trench coat, waxed canvas bag...who needs an umbrella?


You do look different in the pictures lately? Your blog pics too.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

jalyon said:


> From yesterday, nothing too exciting, but I thought it was extra professor-y with the cardigan, elbow patches, and glasses.


Nicely casual.

Are those jean cut cords??


----------



## CMDC

Alexandre of London houndstooth jacket. It has more shoulder than I'd like but it was a thrift find and I'm a sucker for houndstooth so I'll live with it.
BB ecru ocbd
PRL tie
LLBean olive twill pants
Weejuns


----------



## Orgetorix

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Fantastic, Org!


Thanks!



maximar said:


> You do look different in the pictures lately? Your blog pics too.


I'm not sure what you mean.


----------



## jalyon

WouldaShoulda said:


> Are those jean cut cords??


Nah, they kinda look that way though, because pictures are a little grainy having to use a higher ISO to keep from using a flash and washing out the colors. Pick your poison I guess. They're the classic khaki from *gasp* the Gap. I remember a while back there was a "$20 chino" thread or something like that. Outlet priced at $24 tax and all, I think these would do excellent in that group.


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick 3/2 sack
Budd Piccadilly shirt
Austin Reed tie
RL square
Targyles
Nettleton tassels


----------



## ds23pallas

Yellow BB OCBD, Vinyard Vines belt, new Dockers K-1 khakis. Can anyone tell me what the superfluous secondary loop is for beneath each belt loop? BTW, for any other Canadians out there I picked these up at HBC for about $25.


----------



## Andy Roo

ds23pallas said:


> Yellow BB OCBD, Vinyard Vines belt, new Dockers K-1 khakis. Can anyone tell me what the superfluous secondary loop is for beneath each belt loop? BTW, for any other Canadians out there I picked these up at HBC for about $25.


Maybe.


----------



## The Rambler

I'm gonna guess for a chain, I see loops of chain going from belt loop to pocket frequently, I think it's a youth fashion thing, doubt it's for a watch, maybe keys at the other end?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

On one loop that would make sense but on each??

(presuming all of them)


----------



## Andy Roo

Some people carry lots of keys.


----------



## dorji

-5 this morning, sunny and pleasant afternoon...

OC's scottish lambswool sized down per Ethan (40>38). Also worth noting that I take a 35 shirt sleeve, and the length of the sweater sleeve is just fine.

Bookster fully lined 600g tweed is nice and sturdy, but not ridiculously so. I would not hesitate to order their even heavier 700g offerings.

CXL on Plaza...

Stay warm :icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler

I wouldn't hesitate either, if I lived where you do. Great looking boots - I almost don't post calfskins on this shell-loving forum (not sure what's so tradly about cordovan:icon_smile_wink. I think that last picture shows the virtues of calf very well.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great trousers, dorji!


----------



## Cardinals5

Great looking trousers. Doesn't look like MN got that much snow.


----------



## Wisco

Madison, WI was essentially shut down today. I'm still warming up after clearing over 1 foot of fresh snow that the wind whipped into 5 feet tall drifts in some areas of my driveway. The snow blower got a real workout today....


----------



## Bermuda

I snowblowed before I picked up my 2 new tweeds from Dapper Dan drycleaners.......soon to be appearing on WAYWT


----------



## dorji

> I think that last picture shows the virtues of calf very well.


Chromexel is tough, and I have treated the welt with snoseal protectant. Also, it is made from cow rather that thinner, more delicate calf.:icon_study:



> Great trousers, dorji!





> Great looking trousers. Doesn't look like MN got that much snow.


Thank you SirC and Cards. We only got 6 inches but as you can see it is still knee high from previous snowfall!


----------



## dorji

Bermuda said:


> .......soon to be appearing on WAYWT


Looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## Cardinals5

dorji said:


> We only got 6 inches but as you can see it is still knee high from previous snowfall!


I grew up in MN---6" is a dusting (BTW it was 70 here on Sunday).


----------



## The Rambler

^cowhide is (somewhat euphemistically, in shoes but not baseball gloves), referred to as "calf.":icon_smile_big:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino shearling
Elgin scarf
NM gloves
RLPL polo
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Guerlain cologne
Patek watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> I wouldn't hesitate either, if I lived where you do. Great looking boots - I almost don't post calfskins on this shell-loving forum (not sure what's so tradly about cordovan:icon_smile_wink. I think that last picture shows the virtues of calf very well.


nephew,
i would like to see more posting of calf shoes


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> ^cowhide is (somewhat euphemistically, in shoes but not baseball gloves), referred to as "calf.":icon_smile_big:


I stand corrected...thanks Rambler!


----------



## Sir Cingle

A little dull today, but here's the rig:



Brooks Brothers cardigan
J. Press Irish poplin tie
Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint button-down
Leatherman belt (not shown)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
L.L. Bean boots (ditto)


----------



## YoungClayB

Looking really nice Dorji...I especially like the boots. Chromexcel really is an amazing leather.

I tried my hand at a "motion shot" this morning in addition to my normal zombie pose...I placed the iPhone on the stairs leading to my back door and used the "Camera+" app to put it on a 15 second timer...worked out pretty well.

Anyways, here is my offering for today. I hope that its not a trainwreck of patterns. Its pushing the boundries of what I am comfortable with, but I guess I thought it looked good enough to leave the house.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

Not pic showing for YoungClay

??


----------



## The Rambler

I see it - looks good!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Looks like flickr-filter blockage.

Oh well.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sir Cingle said:


> A little dull today, but here's the rig:
> 
> Brooks Brothers cardigan
> J. Press Irish poplin tie
> Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint button-down
> Leatherman belt (not shown)
> Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
> L.L. Bean boots (ditto)


Not too dull at all. I like the cardigan. Well done!



YoungClayB said:


> Looking really nice Dorji...I especially like the boots. Chromexcel really is an amazing leather.
> 
> I tried my hand at a "motion shot" this morning in addition to my normal zombie pose...I placed the iPhone on the stairs leading to my back door and used the "Camera+" app to put it on a 15 second timer...worked out pretty well.
> 
> Anyways, here is my offering for today. I hope that its not a trainwreck of patterns. Its pushing the boundries of what I am comfortable with, but I guess I thought it looked good enough to leave the house.


Not a trainwreck at all, Clay. The patterns all work well together and it looks good. It does look like your shirt sleeves may be too short, though.


----------



## andcounting

YoungClayB said:


> [


YCB, I always look forward to your shots, and those are some good ones. But every time I see the closeups, I always recall that line from ol' Flusser in _Dressing the Man_, "A tie should not look like a dead fish around your neck." (Quote not exact). Take a look at Cardinal's shots, his tie looks alive! Stands out. It doesn't look like it's "hangin". I think a little more spring in your tie would really step it up. Hangin ties are what zombie's wear.


----------



## CMDC

LE glenplaid jacket
BB blue ocbd
LE tie
JPress belt w/dogs
LLBean double L khakis
LLBean rugged loafers


----------



## Wisco

It's really cold here in southern Wisconsin this morning... after the record blizzard that dumped 1ft+ of snow on Monday-Wednesday. :icon_pale:

Everyone is looking sharp with their outdoor shots. I'll have to scout the building for an alternative area to get a better background and lighting. Outside is not an option right now (see above re: freezing).



















J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel blazer... warm!
Red/White pencil stripe OCBD
PRL blue and red shields tie
White PS with navy border
American Living gray flannel trousers
Black shell LWB


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> I see it - looks good!


Thanks Rambler!



Orgetorix said:


> Not a trainwreck at all, Clay. The patterns all work well together and it looks good. It does look like your shirt sleeves may be too short, though.


Thanks...I appreciate your input on the patterns as they can be tricky...there is a fine line between the perfect blend and a disaster. Yep, the shirt sleeves are indeed too short - I cant get anything past you guys can I? lol. I normally reserve this shirt for the jackets that also have sleeves that are a hair short, but for some reason decided to wear it today with this jacket which has a generous sleeve length.



andcounting said:


> YCB, I always look forward to your shots, and those are some good ones. But every time I see the closeups, I always recall that line from ol' Flusser in _Dressing the Man_, "A tie should not look like a dead fish around your neck." (Quote not exact). Take a look at Cardinal's shots, his tie looks alive! Stands out. It doesn't look like it's "hangin". I think a little more spring in your tie would really step it up. Hangin ties are what zombie's wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2124


Hrmm...I'll take a look.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Orgetorix said:


> Not too dull at all. I like the cardigan. Well done!


Thanks so much, Org! Coming from you that's quite a compliment.

I dig the look, Clay. As Trip once wrote, you don't always need a tie that "pops."


----------



## Cardinals5

YoungClayB said:


> Hrmm...I'll take a look.


andcounting just means something like this:









or this:









The knot itself doesn't point downward, but slightly outward. Just hold your tie horizontal to the ground as you tighten it and it'll give some "volume" to the tie or one might call it a cascading effect from your neck downward.


----------



## YoungClayB

Cardinals5 said:


> andcounting just means something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The knot itself doesn't point downward, but slightly outward. Just hold your tie horizontal to the ground as you tighten it and it'll give some "volume" to the tie or one might call it a cascading effect from your neck downward.


Thanks for the pointer Cards. I see that you wear a tie clip which also helps the effect by supporting some of the weight of the tie. Looking good today...cool jacket with the patch pocket on the chest.


----------



## andcounting

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks for the pointer Cards. I see that you wear a tie clip which also helps the effect by supporting some of the weight of the tie. Looking good today...cool jacket with the patch pocket on the chest.


Tie clips do help. I tighten the tie horizontally like Cards mentioned and if that doesn't do it, add the clip to give it a little pick up.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford overcoat
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Prada alligator bluchers
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

BB Yellow Oxford
J Crew gryphon tie
Hasting and Smith brown/green tic tweed jacket
Stafford wool houndstooth trousers


----------



## Orgetorix

Kingsridge suit
BB shirt & square
RL tie
J&M shoes


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Kingsridge suit
> BB shirt & square
> RL tie
> J&M shoes


Very nice look and great details - the club collar, the pegged trousers, and the great shine on the J&Ms


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

+1 on the Kingsridge suit...I've run across quite a few nice ones from some of the best local shops while thrifting, but I haven't taken the risk to pick them up for the exchange because I _never_ see anyone trying to list one--same with Bedford, seen a few tradly numbers from them.



Orgetorix said:


> Kingsridge suit
> BB shirt & square
> RL tie
> J&M shoes


And YCB, if you make the knot efficiently and naturally without referring too much to the mirror, you'll be more likely to get it from what I've found; the fact that you must hold the the tie horizontally to see to form the knot is just part of doing it right, imo.


----------



## Orgetorix

GentlemanGeorge said:


> +1 on the Kingsridge suit...I've run across quite a few nice ones from some of the best local shops while thrifting, but I haven't taken the risk to pick them up for the exchange because I _never_ see anyone trying to list one--same with Bedford, seen a few tradly numbers from them.


Kingsridge is in that fairly large category of stuff that is unflippable but that I will buy and wear if the fit is right, at least until something better comes along. In this case, I needed a solid navy and liked the fact that it had a vest, so I bought it.


----------



## GentlemanGeorge

Not a bad idea to have a couple of smart looking suits you don't mind changing a tire or kickin' a** in at that. Cavalier.


----------



## dorji

YoungClayB said:


> Anyways, here is my offering for today. I hope that its not a trainwreck of patterns. Its pushing the boundaries...


Superb.


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> RL tie


Great tie Orgetorix!


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> J. Press 3/2 Navy Flannel blazer... warm!


I like your blazer quite a bit. Stay warm Wisco!


----------



## Orgetorix

GentlemanGeorge said:


> Not a bad idea to have a couple of smart looking suits you don't mind changing a tire or kickin' a** in at that. Cavalier.


As a matter of fact, I did have to change a tire in that suit yesterday! Did it in about five minutes; felt a bit like Bond or something.


----------



## Jovan

I thought James Bond's cars automatically changed tires! They already have a thousand other gadgets after all.


----------



## Orgetorix

More likely his never go flat in the first place. I just couldn't think of another character who does all kinds of dirty work in his suits and still looks good at the end.


----------



## Wisco

A casual Friday after the snowstorm, cold and now anticipation of the GB Packers in the Superbowl on Sunday. We had a pot luck lunch at the office and everyone from the CEO to little old me enjoyed the food and fellowship.










PRL Tattersall country shirt, tan ground with red, olive and green plaid
Green t-shirt... layering to stay warm
BB Fair Ilse sweater vest
Jeans
Alden Ravello SC chukka boots... in need of some Mac attention.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## palmettoking

Wisco, I really like the tattersall/fair isle combo.


----------



## Bermuda

Stafford grey university stripe oxford
Dockers grey sweater vest
Bill Blass grey Camel hair jacket
Ralph Lauren grey/black houndstooth trousers


----------



## The Rambler

^ I do, too, Wisco. Must try myself.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> Stafford grey university stripe oxford
> Dockers grey sweater vest
> Bill Blass grey Camel hair jacket
> Ralph Lauren grey/black houndstooth trousers


That's a tad too much grey!!

Do you think a red sweater would break it up??


----------



## Trip English

It's all been done before, but...




























Finally had some luck acquiring a vintage patch pocket 346 blazer with vents that stay put. Basically I sized up to a 41R and that seems to work. Measurements are very similar to a 40R today from Press or O'Connell's.

Blazer: Vintage BB 346 Sack
Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Vintage BB
Belt: Leatherman LTD ducks
Pants: J.Crew Classic Fit
Socks: REI ragg wool
Shoes: Bean lace-up mocs (I was changing shoes at work for a while, but things are out of control with snow and ice on the ground so I'm just going with these)


----------



## The Rambler

^ a nice fit, Trip.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino hoodie
BR scarf
NM gloves
BR sweater
LP jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Cardinals5

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
BB ocbd
Bullock and Jones silk knit
Corbin gray worsted pants
Corbin belt
BB charcoal otc
Florsheim shell yumas


----------



## The Rambler

fabulous outfit, great tie, the more I see those shoes, the more I like them - looks like you really leaned into 'em!


----------



## Bermuda

yes, maybe I should have gone with a different sweater vest


----------



## Trip English

I think that's the first knit tie I've seen with dots. Very cool.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


>


Great look Rambler...I particularly like the classic look of the Pennies and the Wigwam socks!

PS: How's the shoulder feeling? Hope the healing process is moving quickly along!


----------



## Cowtown

Cards - That is one of the nicest jackets I have seen in a while. I would love to add a Hilton to my closet, but just haven't been able to find one.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Eagle, it's a look I can't resist from time to time, reminds me of being 20. Wish I healed like I did then.


----------



## The Rambler

Cowtown said:


> Cards - That is one of the nicest jackets I have seen in a while. I would love to add a Hilton to my closet, but just haven't been able to find one.


That's probably because Cards has cornered the market :biggrin2:


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> I think that's the first knit tie I've seen with dots. Very cool.


Thanks - they're around, but take a bit more searching. The navy knit with white dots seems like the most common and versatile.



Cowtown said:


> Cards - That is one of the nicest jackets I have seen in a while. I would love to add a Hilton to my closet, but just haven't been able to find one.


Thanks, C-town. Nothing fits me like a Hilton and I snap up as many as I can.



The Rambler said:


> That's probably because Cards has cornered the market :biggrin2:


Not quite, but I think I have 10+ suits/sc from Hilton


----------



## AlanC

^The time to buy a Hilton is when you see one.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni peacoat
NM scarf
Saks gloves
Bergdorf hoodie
Prada belt
Zegna socks
Justin boots
PS cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Wisco

Not terribly trad, but an Italian fitted jacket is a "sack" of sorts, right? Going out this evening for a birthday celebration.











 Brioni for Barneys cashmere plaid jacket. Caramel with green, rust and dark orange plaid. Incredibly soft hand and one of my best eBay pick ups ever, price paid compared to retail (2009). My "entry drug" into my recent fascination with Neapolitan jackets
 Blue shirt
 Brown TieBar.com wool tie
 Blue silk PS with gray and green large paisley design
 Gray flannel trousers (not shown)
 Dark brown suede chukkas (not shown)


----------



## The Rambler

elegant jacket, is the "tweed" Italian?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
NM pocket-square
LP scarf
BB gloves
Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Armani tie
Kiton shirt
Cartier belt
NM socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Patek watch


----------



## Bermuda

Super Bowl Sunday attire
Go Packers

green/cream no name rugby


----------



## YoungClayB

Forgot the pocket linen today...oh well. Hope everyone enjoys this beautiful Super Bowl Sunday!





Shirt: Brooks Bros Non-Iron Traditional Fit
Tie: Jos A Bank
Jacket: Vintage Cricketeer Sack
Pants: Polo Preston FF
Socks: Target
Shoes: Vintage AE MacNeils

oh, and while I am not wearing it, there is a good chance that I'll at least get some on me around kickoff time...only 4 more degrees to go until perfection...Mmmmm


----------



## Trip English

YCB, clever use of slow-cooked meat to distract from the lack of pocket square. Well played sir.


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Not terribly trad, but an Italian fitted jacket is a "sack" of sorts, right? Going out this evening for a birthday celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brioni for Barneys cashmere plaid jacket. Caramel with green, rust and dark orange plaid. Incredibly soft hand and one of my best eBay pick ups ever, price paid compared to retail (2009). My "entry drug" into my recent fascination with Neapolitan jackets
> Blue shirt
> Brown TieBar.com wool tie
> Blue silk PS with gray and green large paisley design
> Gray flannel trousers (not shown)
> Dark brown suede chukkas (not shown)


Wisco...that is an absolutely incredible jacket. Pardon my ignorance, please, but could you educate me a bit as to the earmarks of the Neopolitan styled jacket. My build is not unlike yours and they seem to fit you so well. Sacks are so hard to find--even thrifted--in the area I live in. Is the Neopolitan a bit less supressed in the waist area and softer in the shoulders? Like you I have wide shoulders and the kind of padding in today's American styled jackets makes me look like I've re-donned the shoulder pads Never too old to learn.


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> Wisco...that is an absolutely incredible jacket. Pardon my ignorance, please, but could you educate me a bit as to the earmarks of the Neopolitan styled jacket. My build is not unlike yours and they seem to fit you so well. Sacks are so hard to find--even thrifted--in the area I live in. Is the Neopolitan a bit less supressed in the waist area and softer in the shoulders? Like you I have wide shoulders and the kind of padding in today's American styled jackets makes me look like I've re-donned the shoulder pads Never too old to learn.


Thanks Salty. It is a beautiful jacket. In my mind, the Neapolitan jacket is hallmarked by the "shirt-like" high arm-hole fitted sleeves and essentially unpadded shoulder; A true natural shoulder jacket. Trip English wrote a little about this in his response to another WAYWT post I had wearing an Isaia jacket I recently found.

Some Neapolitan tailors do build a great deal of waist suppression into their jackets along with narrow shoulders. Frankly I'm too big a guy to fit into 90% of what you find available, but if you do the Neapolitan fit is the most comfortable jacket you will ever find.

If I ever hit the lottery, I would fill my closet with bespoke Neapolitan jackets at $6000 a pop and you would never be able to wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cardinals5 said:


>


Especially nice today.

I'm a big fan of bold plaid and those yumas.


----------



## Cardinals5

BB 3/2 brown herringbone
BB pocketless ocbd
Cordial Churchman bow
Berle brown flannels
Trafalgar braces
AE Sanfords


----------



## YoungClayB

Shirt: Brooks Bros
Tie: Brooks Bros
Pants: Turnbury
Jacket: New Castle & York
Socks: Target
Shoes: AE Park Ave


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful CC bow Cards, ties up really well: excellent job by Cards and Clay at avoiding the Zombie look.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig (noticeably without a pocket square):



Brooks Brothers 3/2 brown herringbone tweed sack
J. Press pinpoint tattersall button-down
Andover Shop emblematic elephants tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Bill's Khakis M2s (ditto)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

A long night of celebrating the Packers win in the Superbowl is followed by a Monday morning. Uggh. Time to look sharp!

I have a mostly gray suit wardrobe. I think gray works better with my darker complexion and hair (Flusser's medium to high contrast). A gray palette can still have variety from different shades, textures and patterns.

Today I decided to wear my only blue suit. It's a pick-n-pick (nail head) blue/black fabric. I like it because of the texture and how it changes color from black to blue depending the light. It's not your basic blue worsted suit.










BB 1818 Madison pick-n-pick blue/black suit. Darted jacket, but not excessively so.
White LE poplin shirt. One of my shirt sleeves got caught up in the jacket sleeve. Oh well, that's life.
PRL tie red with dark blue/tan/gold foulard pattern ($2.99 thrift store pick up)
White PS with dark blue border










Freshly polished AE 5th Ave cap toes, brown
BB striped socks, blue with gray stripe.


----------



## Cardinals5

WouldaShoulda said:


> Especially nice today.
> 
> I'm a big fan of bold plaid and those yumas.


Thanks, WS



The Rambler said:


> beautiful CC bow Cards, ties up really well: excellent job by Cards and Clay at avoiding the Zombie look.


Hey, I like the Zombie look - I feel like one often enough.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Suit
JAB shirt & bowtie
? square
BB shoes


----------



## The Rambler

Full battle dress for meeting with VCs (or, would you trust this man with $1mm ?)


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Full battle dress for meeting with VCs (or, would you trust this man with $1mm ?)


Where should I send the check?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> It's a pick-n-pick (nail head) blue/black fabric. I like it because of the texture and how it changes color from black to blue depending the light. It's not your basic blue worsted suit.


I'm liking the texture of that suite as well...



Orgetorix said:


> BB shoes


I'm not feeling those shoes today.



The Rambler said:


> (or, would you trust this man with $1mm ?)


Trust but verify!!


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> Where should I send the check?


lol, paypal (personal) would be fine.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> Trust but verify!!


that seems to be their approach.


----------



## Cowtown

The Rambler said:


> Full battle dress for meeting with VCs (or, would you trust this man with $1mm ?)


Very sharp Rambler. Good luck with the meeting.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Cowtown, it went well, should know in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
NM scarf
BR gloves
Brioni polo
CK cords
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
Mezlan loafers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Full battle dress for meeting...


Looking sharp Rambler!


----------



## Wisco

A bright sunny day, but that means really cold in the Northland winter. The thermometer in my car said -8F when I left home this morning! The sun however offers an opportunity! I found a slightly different spot for the WAYWT backdrop this morning:











 Gray flannel suit, MTM MyTailor.com. This is the second suit I purchased after a remeasure. It's almost there, but still needs a little work on the shoulder/upper arms fit.
 Blue/white gingham spread collar shirt
 Dark chocolate Sam Hober grenadine tie
 Brown/navy wool pocket square
 Alden dark brown suede shortwings


----------



## ds23pallas

BB tattersall shirt, old Gap cashmere sweater (somehow looking good after more than 10 years of wear), Barbour Harris Tweed jacket, Polo grey flannels, Pantherella socks and Alfred Sargent pebblegrain bluchers on Dainite soles:


----------



## Cardinals5

Wisco said:


>


Very sharp, Wisco - perfect square for that grenadine tie.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Full battle dress for meeting with VCs (or, would you trust this man with $1mm ?)


Sharp, but never trust a man with a moustache, especially one with a dimple in his tie.


----------



## The Rambler

Great looking winter outfit, ds. Sometimes a place such as Gap, which sources stuff, usually mediocre stuff, from all over, happens upon something really wonderful, really good, long fiber cashmere, which lasts forever, never pills, etc. The guy I work with showed up with some very poor grade cashmere sweaters from JAB, and I asked him why he bought such garbage, and he said they were $35 bucks apiece, he'd wear em for a year and then throw them out. 3 months later, they look terrible.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Sharp, but never trust a man with a moustache, especially one with a dimple in his tie.


lol, you can't not dimple those Hobers.


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco, you look great, As Cards said, the square/tie combo is fantastic, and they both look good with the gray flannel.

ds, love the colors today. A full length pic would be great!
















 

Southwick suit
BB shirt
Rivetz of Boston tie
Nettleton shoes


----------



## The Rambler

As Cards said, Wisco, gorgeous tie made even better by the ps.


----------



## ds23pallas

Orgetorix said:


> ds, love the colors today. A full length pic would be great!


Here's the whole rig. The Barbour jacket I picked up in London in 2001. It's my heaviest Harris Tweed. Great Jacket:


----------



## Orgetorix

Very nice. Fit-wise, the jacket might have a slight short front/long back balance issue, but otherwise it's great!


----------



## Patrick06790

^I've got that shirt (referring to Orgetorix)


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> As Cards said, Wisco, gorgeous tie made even better by the ps.


Thanks to you, Cardinal5 and Orgetorix for the kind words. The PS "spoke to me" when assembling things this morning. I also brought a few more patterns up from the summer stuff closet; I was getting bored with nothing but solid white and blue shirts. Nothing wrong with them... just getting bored.

As I thin out the closets, things are coming into better focus.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL peacoat
BR scarf
MM gloves
Malo sweater
Armani pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> As I thin out the closets, things are coming into better focus.


Wise words Wisco. Looking good!


----------



## The Rambler

notice he uses the word "closets:" he has previously confessed to storing his overflow in his kids' closets :biggrin2:.


----------



## P Hudson

Fine striped BB OCBD, Timex on Central, LE coffee chinos, navy socks, dirty bucks.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very simple, and very nice, PHud!


----------



## P Hudson

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Very simple, and very nice, PHud!


Thanks. Very comfortable too: I've become a huge fan of BB shirts.


----------



## The Rambler

Have you been affected by the terrible weather in Australia, PH?


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Have you been affected by the terrible weather in Australia, PH?


Thanks for asking, Rambler. Sydney has been fine: we had temps over 100 on Saturday, but that's nothing compared to what Queensland had to endure.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> notice he uses the word "closets:" he has previously confessed to storing his overflow in his kids' closets :biggrin2:.


As our middle child would say, BUSTED!!!!!

By the way, her closet in now almost empty of my stuff.


----------



## Per

Wisco said:


> A bright sunny day, but that means really cold in the Northland winter. The thermometer in my car said -8F when I left home this morning! The sun however offers an opportunity! I found a slightly different spot for the WAYWT backdrop this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice suit!


----------



## The Rambler

Langrock from Tweedy; BB bd; Hiltl flannels, part-mac'd #8s


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice look, Rambler.

Here's today's rig:



J. Press everything (!), except Leatherman surcingle (not shown) and Alden 405s (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

Green Nottingham sack, O'Connell's shirt, dad's old knit tie. Not shown but worn with LL Bean grey flannels, BB argyles and Alden tassels in brown suede:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Langrock from Tweedy; BB bd; Hiltl flannels, part-mac'd #8s


Very nice. How're the Hiltl flannels. Alan once called their chinos the "Mercedes Benz of Chinos."


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks. I'd say they're the best (of many) flannel slacks I've owned, nice merino-flannel, very well-cut for me. Bought on STP for maybe $75


----------



## Wisco

Another nasty cold day of -0F temps and a windchill that seems to find gaps between your jacket and scarf. Cloudy today unlike the brilliant sun of yesterday, so basic gray worsted for a basic day at the office.




















 Medium gray 3/2 Norman Hilton worsted wool suit
 Light blue end-on-end shirt, soft moderate spread collar
 Dark orange with blue, gold and tan patterned spots
 White cotton PS with green border (inspired by a similar combination Will showed @ASW)
 Black Robert Talbott socks with orange and gold stripes (They looked good in the dresser drawer, but are not doing it for me. Oh well)
 Brown AE loafers


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Great tie, Wisco. The socks are interesting!
















 

Oxxford suit
BB shirt
"BG&C" tie
BB square
BB monks


----------



## CMDC

ds23pallas said:


> Green Nottingham sack, O'Connell's shirt, dad's old knit tie. Not shown but worn with LL Bean grey flannels, BB argyles and Alden tassels in brown suede:


I like this. If I had those three pieces in my closet I wouldn't think to match them together. It really works though.

I'm in absolutely frigid Milwaukee this week--now I know why I left--so nothing too dramatic to post. Today, LLBean grey shetland, BB unistripe ocbd, LLBean double L khakis. If not for my gloverall I'd be a popsicle.


----------



## CLTesquire

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Great tie, Wisco. The socks are interesting!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford suit
> BB shirt
> "BG&C" tie
> BB square
> BB monks


That suit is fantastic. kudos to you sir


----------



## hookem12387

I've been really lazy posting (or rather, not posting) pictures, so here's one from the other day. The jeans came out looking a bit shiny, but they're not at all in real life.









And here's a macro shot from today (just playing with the camera)








Full shot:


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix...your cuff and trouser length is awesome

Hook'em...is that a bottle of Shiner I spy on your desk....Mmmm...beer


----------



## hookem12387

YoungClayB said:


> Orgetorix...your cuff and trouser length is awesome
> 
> Hook'em...is that a bottle of Shiner I spy on your desk....Mmmm...beer


 'tis! The new Spring brew. I like it, though it's a bit sweeter than I expected it to be.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rolling Nordic*

Absolutely frigid today. Clear skys means sunshine but brutally cold temperature. Seems like we have been locked in the deep freeze for an entire winter, yet it is only early Feburary.

Dartmouth green Zimmerli mock turtle neck with silk skiing T-shirt shell for extra warmth

J. Press #B sack multicolor houndstooth sport coat

Orvis taupe heavy duty cavalry twill trousers - no break 1.75" cuffs

Burgundy harness belt with brass buckle, nameplate and O ring from a equine tack shop in Lexington, KY several years ago.

Scott Nichol heavy duty cable knit navy Shetland socks with red toes/heels.

LL Bean low cut (current Bean Boot mock type) Maine Hunting Shoes.

Red Fox Trooper hat from a rustic furrier near Petoskey, MI.

Barbour T67 Green Herringbone with Red and Orange Overplaid Wool Field Coat (Border Style)

BB Heavier Duty Leather Lined Gloves

Ray Ban Predator Sunglasses

BB Yellow Cashmere Scarf with Fringe!


----------



## Bermuda

RL Polo green oxford
RL American Living wool argyle vest
Strathmore for Anderson Little heavyweight tweed jacket
Dockers tan corduroys


----------



## dorji

Another cold day + fading daylight = rumpled shirt pic.:icon_smile: _edit: and crooked shot. I'm not going back out there..._
Bills "Welington Twill" 
OC's cardigan

I like ancient madder...
by Atkinsons of Ireland

Loud socks, strong shoes...

Looking good everyone!


----------



## Bermuda

dorji. I love the hat and shirt. However, I'm doubting that the socks are trad


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP overcoat
NM scarf
NM gloves
Malo sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Kiton bluchers
CC cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Steel Rim

Enduring ongoing cold and snow, Alden Captoe boots in #8, Johnston's of Elgin cashmere V-neck, BB Black Fleece OCBD, RLP trunk show gray flannels, first post here...


----------



## The Rambler

looks great, dorji; moisten those sleeves, and give them a stretch for a better fit.

excellent look, steel, and lovely, is it a Kazak?


----------



## Orgetorix

Dorji, anyone ever tell you you look like Zachary Quinto (Sylar from _Heroes_)?


----------



## dorji

> However, I'm doubting that the socks are trad


I know...


> moisten those sleeves, and give them a stretch


I may try this. Thanks RAmbler.


> you look like Zachary Quinto


Never heard that, had to google search him.


----------



## dorji

Steel Rim said:


> Johnston's of Elgin cashmere V-neck...


I like that color! Welcome.


----------



## Steel Rim

The Rambler said:


> looks great, dorji; moisten those sleeves, and give them a stretch for a better fit.
> 
> excellent look, steel, and lovely, is it a Kazak?


Thanks. Yes, Fachralo Kazak...


----------



## Saltydog

dorji said:


> Another cold day + fading daylight = rumpled shirt pic.:icon_smile: _edit: and crooked shot. I'm not going back out there..._
> Bills "Welington Twill"
> OC's cardigan
> 
> I like ancient madder...
> by Atkinsons of Ireland
> 
> Loud socks, strong shoes...
> 
> Looking good everyone!


Really like the shirt...what kind is it?


----------



## cecil47

Last week. God-awful cold (for NM, below zero is COLD!)




From a different day, but shows the lining.
LLB quilted 3/2 sack
Alan Payne crewneck from the exchange
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Rolex Oyster winder on Central
LE moleskins from the exchange
Wigwams
LLB duck shoes

This week 



BB 2 Button with 3 patch pockets
LE pinpoint
BB University tie
BB Khakis
Targyles
AE Woodstocks


----------



## dorji

Saltydog said:


> Really like the shirt...what kind is it?


Thanks Salty! BB must-iron slim fit OCBD.


----------



## dorji

cecil47 said:


> ....God-awful cold...
> 
> LLB quilted 3/2 sack


I like that coat + liner. I could use something like that!


----------



## YoungClayB

Dorji...I really like your cardigan. I really want one like that, but Ive had a hard time finding one so far. Perhaps I am looking in the wrong places 

Anyways...something different for today. For some reason, I just really didnt feel like wearing a tie today. I've also been trying to figure out a use for this dark camel hair that is slightly big in the shoulders...I think it works pretty good casually...much better than with a dress shirt and tie...thats for sure. What do you guys think? Keep it for casual wear or retire it?


----------



## Orgetorix

Honestly, Clay, I think you need some more contrast between jacket and shirt. I'd actually go with a lighter shirt, probably a blue of some sort. Have you tried it with a blue uni-stripe OCBD?

Grr...sunny day is playing havoc with my photos.
















 

BB jacket and shirt
PRL tie, trousers, and shoes
Square cut from an old bandanna


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, Clay and Org. Org: I love the tie and jacket.

Here's today's rig:



J. Press 3-button un-darted corduroy jacket (with--gasp!--side vents)
Lands' End repp tie
J. Press candy-striped pinpoint button-down
Ralph Lauren belt (not shown)
Rugby navy chinos (ditto)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Clay, while I agree with Org's comment about the shirt, I think that you are right that the jacket is too big in the shoulders, and no accessory will change that. Why not put it up on the exchange? I think your standards of fit have improved significantly since I've been looking at your posts, to the point where that one should be unacceptable:icon_smile:.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD, BB sack, dad's old tie (which as a young lad was a favourite of mine when he wore it):



Alden LHS:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great tie, DS. It looks fantastic with the houndstooth.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

"Release the Houndstooth!!"


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Bermuda said:


> However, I'm doubting that the socks are trad


::Yawn::

Clay, shoulder surgery or new jacket. Sleeves look a touch long, too. I second Rambler's comments, wholeheartedly.

Org, I'm jealous of the fit you have with that coat.


----------



## Wisco

What a day. I hate it when my employer makes it so difficult to quickly check in on AAAC and post a WAYWT post!

YoungClayB does a nice job with patterned trousers, so I decide to make my homage to him in today's rig:





























 Arnold Brant orphan suit coat playing the role of blue blazer. Dual vents and darted, so it was never going to be trad anyway.
 White spread collar "Workers Twill" shirt, Ledbury (A wee bit pricy, but nice slimmer cut, lovely fabrics, and thin MOP buttons)
 TM Lewin blue tie with gold and blue stripes
 LE blue PS with white dots
 BB 346 flannel trousers, black/white Glenplaid with light blue underplaid
 blue socks
 Alden Color #8 SC NST bluchers. I got them recently and wore them outside for the first time today.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni pant
NM belt
NM socks
Lobb slip-ons
Prada cologne
GP watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Nicely done, Wisco.


----------



## The Rambler

When my wife saw me leaving for the office this morning, she exclaimed "Ah, the dare to be dorky look!"


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB: It doesn't fit in the shoulders which is the most important place to fit well. I'd find it a new home.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> When my wife saw me leaving for the office this morning, she exclaimed "Ah, the dare to be dorky look!"


No offense to your wife, but I think she's wrong here. There's nothing dorky about your look. And that hat looks great on you.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, Sir C. She never says anything positive about what I wear, but then, we're married. I was impressed that your gf encouraged you to try a fedora (if I remember correctly), and even more impressed that chaimdream's fiancee went along with his idea that the #8 longwings he bought for his wedding weren"t quite right, and he needed a pair in whiskey :biggrin2:.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Yes, I am lucky in that regard. Not only did she want me to get a fedora, she also bought me a tweed bucket hat for Christmas. That's some lady!


----------



## Cardinals5

Rambler, just tell your wife that there's just something devil-may-care about a man in a bow tie - confidence gets'em everytime.


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> What a day. I hate it when my employer makes it so difficult to quickly check in on AAAC and post a WAYWT post!
> 
> YoungClayB does a nice job with patterned trousers, so I decide to make my homage to him in today's rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arnold Brant orphan suit coat playing the role of blue blazer. Dual vents and darted, so it was never going to be trad anyway.
> White spread collar "Workers Twill" shirt, Ledbury (A wee bit pricy, but nice slimmer cut, lovely fabrics, and thin MOP buttons)
> TM Lewin blue tie with gold and blue stripes
> LE blue PS with white dots
> BB 346 flannel trousers, black/white Glenplaid with light blue underplaid
> blue socks
> Alden Color #8 SC NST bluchers. I got them recently and wore them outside for the first time today.


Top drawer all the way Wisco. The quality of the fabrics really stands out...from coat to shoes. Well done and elegant.


----------



## Saltydog

WouldaShoulda said:


> "Release the Houndstooth!!"


But first...."Cry Havok!"


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> When my wife saw me leaving for the office this morning, she exclaimed "Ah, the dare to be dorky look!"


that is why she married you. i like your attire. who is the maker of the fedora?


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> that is why she married you. i like your attire. who is the maker of the fedora?


I'll try to keep that in mind, unc. the hat is the "Madison" model from Worth and Worth, which they've probably carried since the real Mad Men days. Band says "Cervo Sagliano Micca"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> When my wife saw me leaving for the office this morning, she exclaimed "Ah, the dare to be dorky look!"


One would think that after several decades they'd get used to things...

Why do they insist to beleive we will change??


----------



## Orgetorix

Leonard Cox & Co jacket
LE Shirt
J Crew sweater
Levis 514s
BA Mason Executive Imperial longwings


----------



## CMDC

Shaggy Dog
Green unistripe ocbd
Levis 501
LLBean mocs


----------



## YoungClayB

hey guys...Thanks for keeping me honest on the brown camelhair jacket...I really do wish that it were a better fit because it is so soft and warm.

Wisco...I like those pants a lot. I have a pair that is almost exactly like them except they have red lines instead of blue.

Here is what I am wearing today:




Shirt: Jos A Bank
Tie: H. Stockton, Atlanta
Pants: Austin Reed
Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: AE MacNeils


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> Shaggy Dog
> Green unistripe ocbd
> Levis 501
> LLBean mocs


Very nice Shaggy Dog, CMDC. I have the same one!


----------



## MRMstl

Hey all, I have been posting on the WAYWT thread on the fashion and curious if I can post here as well? I often wear denim with odd jackets and as I understand it that's not trad so I don't want to offend the board. Here are a couple recent outfits.


----------



## MRMstl

*And another*















I apologize in advance if I have wildly offended the sensibilities of this board :redface:


----------



## The Rambler

^I think you will find this the most polite, as well as the best-dressed of the various what are you wearing threads. Jeans and blazer are, er, controversial, here, but have their proponents. Welcome.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MRMstl said:


> Hey all, I have been posting on the WAYWT thread on the fashion and curious if I can post here as well?


Of course you can.

However, I'd recommend that you first chose your destination, (Trad or the Dark Side) then chart a course!!


----------



## YoungClayB

I started out posting in the fashion forum, then I posted in both forums for a while, but now I find myself posting exclusively in the "trad" WAYWT thread...I still wear pleated worsted wool trousers and jackets with darts, but on the whole, I think I connect better with the trad guys here. Not only that, but there is a lot more posting that goes on in the trad forum...and many of those posting in the trad forum really know what they are doing and offer great advice without coming across as snarky.


----------



## Charles Saturn

WouldaShoulda said:


> "Release the Houndstooth!!"





Saltydog said:


> But first...."Cry Havok!"


Such an erudite crowd. Taking commentary to a higher level. I love it.


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> I started out posting in the fashion forum, then I posted in both forums for a while, but now I find myself posting exclusively in the "trad" WAYWT thread...I still wear pleated worsted wool trousers and jackets with darts, but on the whole, I think I connect better with the trad guys here. Not only that, but there is a lot more posting that goes on in the trad forum...and many of those posting in the trad forum really know what they are doing and offer great advice without coming across as snarky.


Exactly my story and my thoughts, too.


----------



## Orgetorix

Charles Saturn said:


> Such an erudite crowd. Taking commentary to a higher level. I love it.


But, for my own part, it was Greek to me.


----------



## Wisco

YoungClayB said:


> hey guys...Thanks for keeping me honest on the brown camelhair jacket...I really do wish that it were a better fit because it is so soft and warm.
> 
> Wisco...I like those pants a lot. I have a pair that is almost exactly like them except they have red lines instead of blue.


I am your humble servant YCB.

I love the camel hair coat. Looks "soft and warm", but the fit is spot on.


----------



## Charles Saturn

WouldaShoulda said:


> "Release the Houndstooth!!"





Saltydog said:


> But first...."Cry Havok!"





Orgetorix said:


> But, for my own part, it was Greek to me.


Actually, from the Latin.


----------



## dorji

YoungClayB said:


> hey guys...Thanks for keeping me honest on the brown camelhair jacket...I really do wish that it were a better fit because it is so soft and warm.


YCB-- I have recently had the shoulders altered on two jackets. One, a 1/4 lined Harris Tweed, came back beatiful. The second one, with a bit of construction in the shouldders, left a little to be desired. I might encourage you to give the shoulder alteration a try...


----------



## Bermuda

Stafford blue university stripe shirt
Bermuda crest Argyle and Sutherland tie
Stafford grey tweed jacket
Nautica tan wool trousers


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
BR scarf
NM gloves
NM sweater
PCD cords
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> hey guys...Thanks for keeping me honest on the brown camelhair jacket...I really do wish that it were a better fit because it is so soft and warm.
> 
> Wisco...I like those pants a lot. I have a pair that is almost exactly like them except they have red lines instead of blue.
> 
> Here is what I am wearing today:
> 
> Shirt: Jos A Bank
> Tie: H. Stockton, Atlanta
> Pants: Austin Reed
> Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
> Socks: Gold Toe
> Shoes: AE MacNeils


That is an outstanding kit YCB! I agree that the camel hair in that Austin Reed looks wonderfully soft and the fit is great on everything. Additionally--though we all like to send a few slings and arrows at JAB--say what you will, but they do have some really good looking Must iron shirts in their stable. That collar is superb and the check/color looks as good as you are likely to find anywhere.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Bermuda,

(Shirt) Stafford--as in J.C. Penny? If so, I remain impressed. I recently mistook one on a friend for a Brooks Brothers. Do they make them in 100% must iron cotton? Coat is nice as well. The same you say? I may need to pay them a visit if that is the case.


----------



## MRMstl

Some trad, some less-than-trad

The jacket is a thrifted BB Brooksease and the tie was found in my parents attic last weekend...definitely trad. The jeans and shoes...not so much. Have a great weekend gents.


----------



## MRMstl

*Upload help*

I'm never allowed to upload more than two pics to any post...how do the rest of you get around this hurdle?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

MRMstl said:


> I'm never allowed to upload more than two pics to any post...how do the rest of you get around this hurdle?
> 
> View attachment 2163
> View attachment 2164


Upload your pictures to a site like Imageshack.us or photobucket and use their coded image link in your message. i.e.








So I typed in:









Just a random picture from New Years Eve. I'm the one in the tweed hiding behind the Diana mini camera. That's fake facial hair, clearly.


----------



## Bermuda

The Stafford oxfords contain a bit of polyester.....however this makes it almost like a non iron as far as taking care of it. Stafford also makes great sportcoats that are really affordable....for example they recently had a sale at the old JC for a corduroy jacket with suede elbow patches for around 50$. They really do make alot of affordable trad items. I also have a hopsack blazer from them that was around 80$ on sale

sorry about my photos. Lately my dumb camera seems to not be focusing properly!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> I'll try to keep that in mind, unc. the hat is the "Madison" model from Worth and Worth, which they've probably carried since the real Mad Men days. Band says "Cervo Sagliano Micca"


did you buy the fedora when Worth and Worth was located on Madison Avenue


----------



## The Rambler

not that one, which is just a few years old, but my first, which I eventually destroyed, to my shame.


----------



## Orgetorix

Charles Saturn said:


> Actually, from the Latin.


Ay, you spake in Latin then too; but 'tis no
matter: I'll ne'er be drunk whilst I live again,
but in honest, civil, godly company, for this trick:


----------



## Saltydog

Bermuda said:


> The Stafford oxfords contain a bit of polyester.....however this makes it almost like a non iron as far as taking care of it. Stafford also makes great sportcoats that are really affordable....for example they recently had a sale at the old JC for a corduroy jacket with suede elbow patches for around 50$. They really do make alot of affordable trad items. I also have a hopsack blazer from them that was around 80$ on sale
> 
> sorry about my photos. Lately my dumb camera seems to not be focusing properly!


Thanks for the helpful info. I'll have to check them out,


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
BR scarf
Bergdorf gloves
NM pocket-square
BC sweater
NM pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
testoni monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Bermuda

Saltydog: I forgot to mention the price. Only about 15$ for their oxfords. It's a steal


----------



## Orgetorix

Stanley Blacker suit
BB Shirt
Austin Reed tie
Florsheim shoes


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Brioni suit
Etro scarf
NM pocket-square
NM gloves
IB tie
Brioni shirt
Fleming belt
Brioni socks
Gucci tassel loafers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Poor cell pictures today.


















Southwick suit
JAB shirt
American Living tie
RL pocket square
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## MRMstl

I need to get some pocket squares pronto...and a photo account


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Poor cell pictures today.


I am consistently impressed with the fit of your jackets, especially the chest and shoulders. Something I aspire to as my belly flattens a bit with continued weight loss.


----------



## andcounting

Wisco said:


> I am consistently impressed with the fit of your jackets, especially the chest and shoulders. Something I aspire to as my belly flattens a bit with continued weight loss.


I struggle with that too. I'm in the midst of consistently loosing weight, but as the weight goes down I worry my favorite cloths wont fit. Imagine that.

Loosing weight also reveals the jackets that never really fit that well in the chest and shoulder in the first place. :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
BB ocbd
Raleigh's foulard--my only thrift find this weekend 
LLBean charcoal town and field 
Alden AWW


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> I am consistently impressed with the fit of your jackets, especially the chest and shoulders. Something I aspire to as my belly flattens a bit with continued weight loss.


Thanks, Wisco. To whatever extent I've achieved good fit in many of my coats, it's mostly through a combination of luck and picky patience. I've been consistently upgrading the quality and fit of my wardrobe for about five years, mainly through thrifting and forum purchases. I'm constantly replacing things that don't fit well with things that fit better and are better quality, and I've learned not to try to make things work that don't fit in the first place.

I still have things in my closet I'm not happy with, though. Plenty of room to improve.


----------



## Cardinals5

Troy Shirtmakers uni stripe
Archie Brown shetland
Bills


----------



## The Rambler

^ I have a pair of those Bills that I picked up a few years ago on stp, and haven't seen since. Talk about bulletproof. Do you know what they call that fabric?


----------



## dorji

Cardinals5 said:


> Troy Shirtmakers uni stripe
> Archie Brown shetland
> Bills


I like this very much. The colors, the shot, materials, the weave patterns. Details man!! Just great.

Those Bills are not twills??? At least it doesn't look that way to me. Could you explain and enlighten?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Wisco said:


> I am consistently impressed with the fit of your jackets, especially the chest and shoulders. Something I aspire to as my belly flattens a bit with continued weight loss.


Truly, every time I see a picture of him on WAYWT I marvel at the amazing fit on those jackets. Always well done.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> ^ I have a pair of those Bills that I picked up a few years ago on stp, and haven't seen since. Talk about bulletproof. Do you know what they call that fabric?





dorji said:


> I like this very much. The colors, the shot, materials, the weave patterns. Details man!! Just great.
> 
> Those Bills are not twills??? At least it doesn't look that way to me. Could you explain and enlighten?


Thanks, dorji. To answer your and The Rambler's questions, I'm not sure what Bills Khakis calls this particular weave. I have 3-4 pair like this and simply describe them as a thinner Orvis rhinohide weave when I sell similar pair on the thrift exchange. They strike me as slightly more casual than Bills twill. Someday we'll have to have a thread about the evolution of Bills, especially all of their limited edition versions. I've noted several major changes over the years, particularly around the buttoning area and the construction of the waistband.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni silk jacket
BR scarf
Saks gloves
Brioni sweater
Brioni cords
NM belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, Wisco. To whatever extent I've achieved good fit in many of my coats, it's mostly through a combination of luck and picky patience. I've been consistently upgrading the quality and fit of my wardrobe for about five years, mainly through thrifting and forum purchases. I'm constantly replacing things that don't fit well with things that fit better and are better quality, and I've learned not to try to make things work that don't fit in the first place.
> 
> I still have things in my closet I'm not happy with, though. Plenty of room to improve.


This must require a tremendous amount of patience and dedication or, like Cards, you just happen to be at some geographic hot-spot thrift-wise. Most garments at my local shops are throwaway cuts & fabrics before I even check the size.

Do you tailor extensively?


----------



## Trip English

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
> BB ocbd
> Raleigh's foulard--my only thrift find this weekend
> LLBean charcoal town and field
> Alden AWW


How do you find that sack? I bought the same one at a great price a few weeks back and feel it's very stiff with some of the biggest shoulders I've worn in a while. (I actually started the "softest shoulder" thread immediately after taking it home) I'm trying to wear it more, but I can't help but to feel like I'm still looking for the perfect cord sack.


----------



## CMDC

I agree it is a bit on the stiff side. I'm hoping its going to soften up with continued wear. The shoulders are a bit large, which seems par for the course with recent Press. Otherwise the fit is great and I really like finally having a cord sack in the rotation.


----------



## Trip English

I suppose beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> This must require a tremendous amount of patience and dedication or, like Cards, you just happen to be at some geographic hot-spot thrift-wise. Most garments at my local shops are throwaway cuts & fabrics before I even check the size.
> 
> Do you tailor extensively?


To dress well, one needs either money or patience and a dash of skill. I don't have the former, so I have to try and cultivate the latter.

I don't know that I'm in a particular hotspot--certainly I don't have anything like the success Cards has--but there are quite a few decent thrift and consignment stores in Louisville. When I worked in retail, I had days off during the week that afforded me quite a bit of spare time for thrifting.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> This must require a tremendous amount of patience and dedication or, like Cards, you just happen to be at some geographic hot-spot thrift-wise.


While Cards does seem to live in a hot spot, I tihnk it takes an eye - if I walk in to a Goodwill, my eyes glaze over.


----------



## andcounting

The Rambler said:


> While Cards does seem to live in a hot spot, I tihnk it takes an eye - if I walk in to a Goodwill, my eyes glaze over.


It does take an eye. When I first started, it seemed a heap of trash. I though I'd never find a thing in Northeast Florida. Then slowly things popped up - ties, suits, jackets, blazers. It's amazing. Drawback? You can't pass a thrift store. Ever.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Just judging by his posts I'd guess Orgetorix lives in a pretty good thrifiting area, but that's hardly all it takes.

I used to feel like I lived in a hopeless place for thrifting (I still believe it's less than ideal), but I feel I've done well for myself just by learning when and how often to go, what and where to look etc.

The best time to thrift might be another thread, but I've found weekdays, and before a sale to be far more fruitful than weekends.





I'm a bit surprised that your neck of the woods is bad thriftwise Trip.
Although maybe, like New York, it's just so good it's too picked over to find anything.


----------



## AldenPyle

The Rambler said:


> ^ I have a pair of those Bills that I picked up a few years ago on stp, and haven't seen since. Talk about bulletproof. Do you know what they call that fabric?


I got some from STP a few years ago called Oxford Canvas. They look like the kind in dorji's picture, but I am not sure.


----------



## Per

Me in a discussion with a college/friend. I like his green tie.

J. Press tweed sack
BB old new stock from O'connells 
Dark blue manchester pants

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

MRMstl said:


> View attachment 2163
> View attachment 2164


Upstairs is OK.

We must work on the pants and shoes...


----------



## CMDC

Corbin 3/2 tartan sack--thanks to Andy Roo for spotting this on ebay
BB ecru ocbd
Paul Frederick silk knit tie
LLBean double L khakis
LLBean rugged sole loafers


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Wow, that's some coat.

v Stupid pocket flap.
















 

Samuelsohn suit
Gitman shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB square
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## ds23pallas

JAB sack, BB OCBD, LLB Shetland, Bills M2, BB socks, Alden Whiskey Longwings:


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Great looking coat, CMDC, and perfect choice of tie. Nice roll, too.


----------



## YoungClayB

Per...I love your pictures. In a word..."effortless"

Org...dope tie! I really like the color play between tie/ps/shirt....genius!

Ok...here is my contribution for the day...I am having lunch with a friend today who I know never wears a tie...so I am dressing down a bit.

This is also the first time in my life that I have worn loafers...hard to believe but its true. As many of you know, my foot is freakishly narrow so I've really never found a pair of loafers that fit. And I have never been crazy enough about that style of shoe to pay retail + MTO for a special order. This is a really unique pair of AE loafers...They are size 8.5A on the old zero last. I got them off ebay for $12. The strange thing about them is that the insole only says "Allen Edmonds"...there is no mention of the model name. I called AE with the numeric code on the inside of the shoe and they didnt find a hit in their database. Their only explanation was that this must have been a prototype shoes that was made for a trade show and that the shoe never made it into production. Very odd that they would have made such a narrow shoe as a "show model"...but I am glad that they found their way into my closet. 





Shirt: Daniel Cremieux
Pants: Daniel Cremieux
Jacket: New Castle & York
Socks: Target
Shoes: AE ???


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> Shirt: Daniel Cremieux
> Pants: Daniel Cremieux


Look out...Trip and Chacend may come down there and rip your Cremieux away to burn it.

Nice look, though! And thanks for the comments.


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC said:


> Love it!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni polo
NM pant
NM belt
NM socks
testoni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> Look out...Trip and Chacend may come down there and rip your Cremieux away to burn it.


This is a real possibility.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Per and CMDC, 
Great coats.

DS23Pallas,

How long have you had those longwings/how do you feel about shoe trees?


----------



## ds23pallas

AdamsSutherland said:


> DS23Pallas,
> 
> How long have you had those longwings/how do you feel about shoe trees?


Five years and never a day without cedar. And my jackets hang from proper hangers as well.


----------



## The Rambler

I like the look of stuffed patch pockets on an old tweed jacket - trad sprezz!


----------



## Pappa

Orgetorix---

Really like your stuff but why not try unbuttoning your jacket and relaxing a bit. Ya look like an unsmiling Ken doll. My opinion and hope it is not offending.


----------



## dorji

Cardinals5 said:


> . They strike me as slightly more casual than Bills twill. Someday we'll have to have a thread about the evolution of Bills, especially all of their limited edition versions. I've noted several major changes over the years, particularly around the buttoning area and the construction of the waistband.


This is a good idea, in fact I may start the thread if I find a few spare hours...


----------



## cecil47

BB sack
JAB OCBD
LE tie
Oyster on Central
Cabela's shotshell belt
BB khakis
LE argyles
Hanover Shell B&H


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice windowpane sack, Cecil.


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> This is a good idea, in fact I may start the thread if I find a few spare hours...


Yes, do, please.


----------



## dorji

cecil47 said:


> BB sack
> JAB OCBD
> LE tie
> Oyster on Central
> Cabela's shotshell belt
> BB khakis
> LE argyles
> Hanover Shell B&H


I like the "spring" look of this tie with your cool-weather Tweed!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pappa said:


> Orgetorix---
> 
> Really like your stuff but why not try unbuttoning your jacket and relaxing a bit.


The best way to judge proper length and fit is with jacket buttoned, however, a few action shots would be nice too!!


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford charcoal flannel suit. 2B with very minimal darting--one of my best recent thrift finds
Charles Tyrwhitt blue shirt
Givenchy tie
Florsheim black captoes


----------



## Orgetorix

It's an Oxxford kind of day, apparently.
















 

Oxxford suit
Gitman shirt
BB tie and shoes


----------



## cecil47

Thanks SC & dorji.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Malo polo
Brioni pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## DrMac

Orgetorix said:


> BB suit
> Gitman Bros royal oxford shirt
> Thrifted mystery maker tie
> RLPL square
> BB monks


Orgetorix, if you don't mind me asking, what is the cuff size on this suit, and how tall are you? I'm a tall guy (6'4"), with a 34" inseam, and am trying to figure out how big I need to go on my trouser cuffs to make them look proportional without going over the top.

Thanks!


----------



## Orgetorix

Those are either 1.75" or 2". I forget which, but I think they're 1.75". At 6'4" I'd say you could easily go 1.75" and even 2" would not look disproportionate. I'm 6'0", and 2" cuffs are noticeable on me but don't look cartoonish.


----------



## DrMac

Orgetorix said:


> Those are either 1.75" or 2". I forget which, but I think they're 1.75". At 6'4" I'd say you could easily go 1.75" and even 2" would not look disproportionate. I'm 6'0", and 2" cuffs are noticeable on me but don't look cartoonish.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> I like the look of stuffed patch pockets on an old tweed jacket - trad sprezz!


 To whom are you addressing this?


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas, Jovan, and the world at large :biggrin2:


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> It's an Oxxford kind of day, apparently.
> 
> Oxxford suit


You lucky SOBs and your thrifted Oxxford suits. I have come close to grabbing one on eBay, but their shoulders are so darn narrow compared to chest.... I'd have to upsize to a 50r or even 52r to get the shoulders to fit!

Looking good!

I just got back from a business trip to SW Georgia. Wonderful people, lots of poverty and not a sartorial gent in the hizzy.


----------



## The Rambler

We're all lucky to see some really nice ones. They're all very well-made, of course, but many of the ones I've seen are unappealing in style, or design, to me. On that side, gimme a Hilton anyday. _Not_ intended as applying to the ones I see here, let me reiterate.


----------



## hookem12387

Wisco said:


> You lucky SOBs and your thrifted Oxxford suits. I have come close to grabbing one on eBay, but their shoulders are so darn narrow compared to chest.... I'd have to upsize to a 50r or even 52r to get the shoulders to fit!
> 
> Looking good!
> 
> I just got back from a business trip to SW Georgia. Wonderful people, lots of poverty and not a sartorial gent in the hizzy.


I had no idea they fit like that. That sounds...perfect! My darned shoulders don't equal my chest at all, too much time on bench, not enough time on shoulder press.

Also, gingham shirt (bespoke -- poorly from Jentzen tailor in HK), Brooks chinos, RL belt, Sperrys. The weather here is amazing. Spring is here.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

DrMac said:


> Orgetorix, if you don't mind me asking, what is the cuff size on this suit, and how tall are you? I'm a tall guy (6'4"), with a 34" inseam, and am trying to figure out how big I need to go on my trouser cuffs to make them look proportional without going over the top.
> 
> Thanks!


I am 6'4 and currently with 1.75". I will eventually make the jump to 2" on a few pairs of trousers when I get the chance.


----------



## Trip English

Nice pic, Hookem. What BB chinos are those?


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, Trip. They're the advantage chinos, Milano fit. I hate the non-iron crease in them, but really like everything else so I deal with it.


----------



## Pentheos

AdamsSutherland said:


> I am 6'4 and currently with 1.75". I will eventually make the jump to 2" on a few pairs of trousers when I get the chance.


I'm also 6'4", and I made the jump to 2.25". I'll never go smaller.


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> The best way to judge proper length and fit is with jacket buttoned, however, a few action shots would be nice too!!


 I will remember to do this next time I get pictures taken.


----------



## CMDC

Polo University Club green flannel jacket
BB unistripe ocbd
LE repp
LLBean double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Orgetorix

^ It may just be the photos, CMDC, but the green in the tie seems to clash slightly with the green of the blazer.
















  

Schupp & Snyder store-brand blazer, buttons replaced with MOP
American Living shirt
BB tie & trousers
Nettleton tassels


----------



## ds23pallas

hookem12387 said:


> The weather here is amazing. Spring is here.QUOTE]
> 
> I didn't need to hear this. It was -27C with the windchill here this morning. BB OCBD, dad's old tie, BB University blazer, my "Everything's coming up Milhouse!" khakis, cream coloured cable knit Polo socks, Alden beefrolls:
> 
> And a ski sweater and a duffle coat to keep warm:


----------



## Sir Cingle

As always, a lousy picture (especially in comparison with CMDC and Org):



Rugby darted 3/2 herringbone tweed with 3 patch pockets
Rugby cashmere v-neck sweater
J. Press knit tie
Brooks Brothers tattersall shirt
Lands' End belt (not shown)
Rugby chinos (ditto)
Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
Allen Edmonds wing tips (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

That's a Rugby, is it? I don't know the brand, but it has a nice period look (early 60s), with its narrow lapels and top buttonhole all the way to the lapel's welted edge.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler. Yeah, it has a vintage feel to it, especially with the narrow lapels. In fact, a colleague didn't believe me when I said the jacket wasn't from the 60s. 

Frankly, I think the tie I'm wearing is a bit too wide for the lapels on the jacket. But, with the sweater on, it's hard to tell.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Nettleton tassels


I'm not a "tassle guy" but I have to admit they pull the ensemble together very nicely!!


----------



## The Rambler

Org, you always do a wonderful job of getting your trou exactly the right (to me) length!


----------



## Orgetorix

WouldaShoulda said:


> I'm not a "tassle guy" but I have to admit they pull the ensemble together very nicely!!





The Rambler said:


> Org, you always do a wonderful job of getting your trou exactly the right (to me) length!


Thanks, guys. I got lucky with the length on these trousers--they fit me like that off the thrift-store rack.


----------



## WindsorNot

CMDC said:


> Polo University Club green flannel jacket


Show off


----------



## Bermuda

Strathmore tweed
BB pink OCBD
BB Ancient Madder tie
Izod khakis
Davidsons dirty bucks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLPL sweater
Prada pant
Brioni belt
Pantherella socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
JS cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Bermuda

I went to Kiton's blog and it was all Euro Italian clothing


----------



## cecil47

BB sack w/ 2 patch pockets
LE superpinpoint BD
BB tie
Leatherman ducks belt
Hamilton on Central
BB khakis
Targyles
AE loafers


----------



## Pappa

Orgetorex! Looks great!!! Lost that Ken look. Grinnnnnn

Schupp & Snyder store-brand blazer, buttons replaced with MOP
American Living shirt
BB tie & trousers
Nettleton tassels[/QUOTE]


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Nice Rugby tweed SirCingle.

I picked up a windowpane one before Christmas and love it. They're presently really cheap a Rugby tries to clear out their winter inventory. Also, yours has a better lapel roll than mine... strange. 

PSA: Rugby just came out with some "true" sacks... 3/2 and no darts. I haven't seen them in person, though.


----------



## dorji

ds23pallas said:


> my "Everything's coming up Milhouse!" khakis...[/IMG]


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bermuda said:


> I went to Kiton's blog and it was all Euro Italian clothing


Try not to do that again, OK??


----------



## Sir Cingle

AdamsSutherland said:


> Nice Rugby tweed SirCingle.
> 
> I picked up a windowpane one before Christmas and love it. They're presently really cheap a Rugby tries to clear out their winter inventory. Also, yours has a better lapel roll than mine... strange.
> 
> PSA: Rugby just came out with some "true" sacks... 3/2 and no darts. I haven't seen them in person, though.


Thanks so much, Adam S! I actually got this jacket at the Rugby in Boston during the first year or two the store was open. I don't think the store was doing particularly well yet, which is why this tweed was all of $25 or so. I'm glad Rugby's making jackets without darts. To be honest, their jackets are sufficiently slim that I don't think anyone needs darts on them anyway. Bring on the sacks.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice jacket, excellent roll on that le superpoint collar.


----------



## CMDC

Warming up in DC

Baracuta
LE gingham
Levis 501
LLB mocs


----------



## Orgetorix

WARNING: Today's sportcoat may be dangerous to the faint of heart or easily offended.









  

Daks sportcoat
LE shirt
BG&C tie
BB gabs
Florsheim PTBs


----------



## eagle2250

^^
To my eyes, Orgetorix, your sport coat looks pretty darn nice! Overall look is good, as well.


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> WARNING: Today's sportcoat may be dangerous to the faint of heart or easily offended.


Your facial expression is somewhere between "I'm gonna F you up" and "I'm ready for my close up Mr. Demill". :tongue2:

I do love the jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> Your facial expression is somewhere between "I'm gonna F you up" and "I'm ready for my close up Mr. Demill". :tongue2:
> 
> I do love the jacket.


Ha! Actually, it's somewhere between "Darn, I forgot my sunglasses" and "Did that stupid camera take the picture yet?"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

My guess was hangover!!


----------



## Jovan

Bermuda said:


> I went to Kiton's blog and it was all Euro Italian clothing


 Something tells me he has a program that automatically posts to every "WAYW" thread there is on the internet.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni polo
MB pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci loafers
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

The Rambler said:


> Nice jacket, excellent roll on that le superpoint collar.


Thanks Rambler


----------



## andcounting

Jovan said:


> Something tells me he has a program that automatically posts to every "WAYW" thread there is on the internet.





kitonbrioni said:


> Armani jacket
> Brioni polo
> MB pant
> MD belt
> NM socks
> Gucci loafers
> VW cologne
> Tiffany watch


It was like he heard you!


----------



## Saltydog

Orgetorix said:


> WARNING: Today's sportcoat may be dangerous to the faint of heart or easily offended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daks sportcoat
> LE shirt
> BG&C tie
> BB gabs
> Florsheim PTBs


I really think that is a great looking sport coat. The whole outfit works. Why on earth apologize for a really classy jacket like that just because it has a bit of color on a forum where madras sport jackets are hallowed?


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> I really think that is a great looking sport coat. The whole outfit works. Why on earth apologize for a really classy jacket like that just because it has a bit of color on a forum where madras sport jackets are hallowed?


I think he's apologizing for the darts and the (shudder) ticket pocket. I've been in an emotional tailspin since seeing the ghastly thing.

Kidding of course. Our man Orgetorix has hit his stride recently. Perhaps he's trying to get drafted into the next season of Man Men.


----------



## The Rambler

A nice English gun club check, perfectly appropriate for a hunt breakfast. Daks has good stuff.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Classic Sport Coat for Kentucky Horse Country*

I know you live a couple of counties west of Lexington, but that sport coat is a classic for the Blue Grass countryside! Nice rig.
OSP

etorix;1192331]WARNING: Today's sportcoat may be dangerous to the faint of heart or easily offended.









  

Daks sportcoat
LE shirt
BG&C tie
BB gabs
Florsheim PTBs[/QUOTE]


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Prada sweater
Kiton pant
TB belt
Brioni socks
Prada penny loafers
ADP cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Saltydog

BTW O-tix...I forgot to mention what a neat collar roll that is!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Kiton shirt
Brioni belt
NM socks
Brioni monkstraps
Varvatos cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Jovan

andcounting said:


> It was like he heard you!


 Don't get me started on the five posts in a row he made once. The reason? Out of town for a week... couldn't even spring for putting them all in the same post.


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks Madras
GAP Selvedge
My previously disparaged blue topsiders 
Wheaten Terrier


----------



## dorji

Nice true look Hookem.
I envy your visable grass and sidewalk:icon_smile:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Hookem,

Nice to know I'm not the only one running around in Gap selvage these days. Coming up on 5 months of wear soon, but I now wish I'd invested in a higher quality pair. Swap that great madras shirt for an OCBD and that's been my uniform all winter.


----------



## Orgetorix

Saltydog said:


> I really think that is a great looking sport coat. The whole outfit works. Why on earth apologize for a really classy jacket like that just because it has a bit of color on a forum where madras sport jackets are hallowed?





Trip English said:


> I think he's apologizing for the darts and the (shudder) ticket pocket. I've been in an emotional tailspin since seeing the ghastly thing.
> 
> Kidding of course. Our man Orgetorix has hit his stride recently. Perhaps he's trying to get drafted into the next season of Man Men.





The Rambler said:


> A nice English gun club check, perfectly appropriate for a hunt breakfast. Daks has good stuff.





oldschoolprep said:


> I know you live a couple of counties west of Lexington, but that sport coat is a classic for the Blue Grass countryside! Nice rig.
> OSP





Saltydog said:


> BTW O-tix...I forgot to mention what a neat collar roll that is!


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Wisco

Ice storm. Man I hate ice storms:mad2:. Traffic was a mess and now it's snowing on top of the ice. Isn't this only supposed to happen in Louisville?

I just took a few quick cell phone snaps, so forgive the less than natural color balance.



















BB gray Camel Hair glen plaid jacket
Blue BB OCBD
Navy worsted wool trousers
Maroon BB wool tie with light blue stripe
Tan ground silk PS with blue/red/brown paisleys
Alden "storm welt" scotch grain boots, double oak sole


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> Ice storm. Man I hate ice storms:mad2:. Traffic was a mess and now it's snowing on top of the ice. Isn't this only supposed to happen in Louisville?


Better you than me, man! We've actually been spared the winter brutalizing that the rest of the country has endured this year. Probably get a three-foot snow in March, knowing our luck.

^ Nice rig today!
















  

JAB suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
BB square
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 houndstooth sack--recent ebay find
BB ecru ocbd
PRL tie
LLBean double L khakis
LLBean rugged loafers


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Great kicks, Wisco.

Classic as always, O.

CMDC, I think I was watching that great jacket on the bay. Do your sleeves need to be shorter?


----------



## Bermuda

On February Break. Dockers hat
LL Bean shetland made in Scotland fair isle sweater. So thick I didnt wear a jacket outside today


----------



## CMDC

Mississippi Mud said:


> Great kicks, Wisco.
> 
> Classic as always, O.
> 
> CMDC, I think I was watching that great jacket on the bay. Do your sleeves need to be shorter?


Sleeves are ok--could maybe be a tad shorter but not enough for me to pay for alteration. Probably the same one you were watching--got it last week. A sweet jacket with a low BIN is dangerous for me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Malo sweater
Brioni pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Another BB POW sack
JAB OCBD
LE Tie
BB khakis
Targyles
AE Sanfords


----------



## Orgetorix

Rest of the rig looks good, Cecil, but that tie needs to hit the bin ASAP.


----------



## Wisco

Big meeting with Management Team today. All business rig.



















BB 1818 Madison pick-n-pick blue/black suit
Ledbury white "workers twill" spread collar shirt
LE tie, light blue with gold and orange spots
White PS
Alden Foot Balance NST shoes, black. (I know not a Captoe Bal, = not dressy enough, but comfy on the low arches while I stand for my presentation)
Blue socks with white/dark blue pattern


----------



## MRMstl

Orgetorix said:


> Rest of the rig looks good, Cecil, but that tie needs to hit the bin ASAP.


^Seconded


----------



## MRMstl

Bermuda, 

What pants were you wearing with that sweater?


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed navy and grey jacket
BB unistripe ocbd
LE repp
LLBean double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Suit
Budd shirt
Austin Reed tie
Vintage cufflinks
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## The Rambler

More snow, dammit.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB white OCBD (Traditional fit), BB sack, dad's old knit tie and pocket square, TH corduroys (okay, but not great), Alden beefrolls (just plain great):


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> More snow, dammit.


Rambler, this is the biggest compliment that I can pay: In twenty years, this is how I want to look.


----------



## Orgetorix

Mississippi Mud said:


> Rambler, this is the biggest compliment that I can pay: In twenty years, this is how I want to look.


I will add a big hearty +1 to that! Right down to the patina on the leather chair. Magnificent.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Mississippi Mud said:


> Rambler, this is the biggest compliment that I can pay: In twenty years, this is how I want to look.


No doubt. Work to do before then though. Loving that coat Rambler, Vintage? Seems Eddie Bauer had something similar that I opted against, just couldn't see how it would look in a few years. Would have helped if they had paired it with a nice Fair Isle also.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, kind gentlemen. I confess that I was feeling every one of my 63 years as I contemplated firing up the old Kabota to plow the driveway yet again.


----------



## The Rambler

It's pretty new, Chas. Orvis still offers it, it gets heavy use, inluding washer and dryer, has held up well.


----------



## Cowtown

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed navy and grey jacket
> BB unistripe ocbd
> LE repp
> LLBean double L khakis
> Weejuns


Looks good.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
Brioni pant
Prada belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Why hasn't this troll been banned yet?


----------



## The Rambler

Org, there is no truth whatsoever to the rumor that kitonbrioni is actually Andy. If you go to the control panel, you will see a button for "edit ignore list." add any names you wish.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> Org, there is no truth whatsoever to the rumor that kitonbrioni is actually Andy. If you go to the control panel, you will see a button for "edit ignore list." add any names you wish.


Oh, he's been there for ages.

And watch out--Andy may not enjoy your paralipsis!


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Perfect tie choice.



Orgetorix said:


>


Sharp, as usual.



The Rambler said:


> More snow, dammit.


Get shoveling, Old Timer (hey, I grew up in Minnesota and did my fair share of shoveling). Actually I'd prefer a bit more cold weather - we hit 77 today and have been in the high 60s-low 70s for about a week. My wife is already talking about switching out our closets.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> If you go to the control panel, you will see a button for "edit ignore list." add any names you wish.


Someone suggested that when I complained, rather savagely I must admit, about kb. I inacted the feature and it has reduced my stress level considerably while enjoying WAYWT. Not sure why I ever let it get under my skin so to begin with, other than the fact that I felt the guy was using a forum that clearly didn't appreciate his style to try to drum up hits for his blog. One has to assume he is not a regular reader of the trad forum and was just taking advantage. Now it's coming back to me why he got to me so before. I'll shut up now.


----------



## hookem12387

Wisco: love the tie.
Rambler: that coat is great. 
Orgetorix:If I posted your pictures to tumblr everyday I'd have 1000 reblogs daily. Always sharp

Trip: I miss your posts.


----------



## Saltydog

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed navy and grey jacket
> BB unistripe ocbd
> LE repp
> LLBean double L khakis
> Weejuns


Nice trad rig as usual, CMDC. I'm curious. Unless I'm wrong, you wear LLB double L chinos virtually exclusivley. I like them too...although I tend to go more with Lands' End because they hem them with a nice 1 1/2" cuff to spec. Can/do you get your LLB chinos cuffed?


----------



## CMDC

You're right. I really like the double L. Seem to fit me better than any other I've found and they're inexpensive enough that I don't worry about how much wear they get, especially after several washings. One of the reasons I don't think I'll ever do Bills unless I thrift 'em. I don't cuff them but probably would if they offered the service through the website. I may have to try the LE for comparison's sake.


----------



## andcounting

hookem12387 said:


> Wisco: love the tie.
> Rambler: that coat is great.
> Orgetorix:If I posted your pictures to tumblr everyday I'd have 1000 reblogs daily. Always sharp
> 
> Trip: I miss your posts.


+1 For trip. And where's coleman?


----------



## Cardinals5

andcounting said:


> +1 For trip. And where's coleman?


Must be fixing the Trad-O-Meter - damn thing keeps going haywire with all the talk of GQ endorsing the sack suit.

Coleman still lurks, but he should know he's missed and we hope he makes a return at some point.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I must be the only one here who wants to know more about KB.

I mean, here's a guy with a gigantic, expensive wardrobe that doesn't fit at all. Who seems to be of decent means, but runs a spam blog and spams clothing sites.

The stuff he writes on the margins of his blog is bizarre, but seemingly self-aware.


My theory is that it's a Ripley-esq story, the real KB (size 46L) was murdered by this current guy (size 42S), who has taken over the old guy's life and wardrobe, he continues the blog to avoid suspicion.


----------



## Kurt N

^ How funny: I read this literally seconds after having been at the guy's website and thinking "Wow, that's rather...different." And I hadn't even seen the earlier posts in this thread.

So that's two of us, at least, who are curious. But I think I like his style better than you do. He marches to a different drummer, somewhat like The Houndstooth Kid (https://mrlapel.blogspot.com/), and that's a nice change from all the guys who obsess over what is correct or what is currently in.


----------



## Charles Saturn

And how did he get over 4,000 posts up. He only goes 2 a day, one in each WAYW, that's only 700 or so in a year.


----------



## C. Sharp

KB or Houndstooth kid who has real style? Thunder wins in my humble opinion.


----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford suit
Robert Talbott shirt
BB tie
BB silk knots
Nettleton shoes


----------



## andcounting

Cardinals5 said:


> Must be fixing the Trad-O-Meter - damn thing keeps going haywire with all the talk of GQ endorsing the sack suit.
> 
> Coleman still lurks, but he should know he's missed and we hope he makes a return at some point.


Coleman is a strong defender of orthodoxy.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's a shot of today's (rather conservative) rig. My jacket's lapel seems a bit wrinkled at the top; this may be the result of my overcoat causing some wrinkling. Additionally, there's no pocket square: I think I'm the only one who has a bit of difficulty folding a pocket square to my liking. And, as I'm perpetually late, I seldom have time to fuss with it.



J. Press 3/2 navy blazer
Brooks Brothers yellow pinpoint button-down
Andover Shop repp tie
J. Press cords (not shown)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Alden LHS (ditto)


----------



## cecil47

Orgetorix said:


> Rest of the rig looks good, Cecil, but that tie needs to hit the bin ASAP.


Bah ha ha ha!!!! NEVER!! Someone has to give you something not to like here. Actually, the pattern is much more muted than it seems in the pic, and it has received a couple back-handed compliments here in the past (i.e. I normally don't like that kind of tie, but...). Hmm, perhaps they were trying to tell me something...

Anyway, trad or not, I kinda like it. But my did had a full beard and drove a VW microbus with neon floweres on the back.


----------



## Cardinals5

Charles Saturn said:


> And how did he get over 4,000 posts up. He only goes 2 a day, one in each WAYW, that's only 700 or so in a year.


KB used to be quite an active member and will still chime in on occasion.


----------



## CMDC

JPress houndstooth 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
PRL repp tie
LE olive wool pants
AE Grayson


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL cardigan
Zimmerli t-shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Gucci cologne
GP watch


----------



## cecil47

For those who hated my paisley tie, a return to the fold:

BB camelhair sack
LE HP OCBD
LE tie
unseen:
BB khakis
Cabela's shotshell belt
targyles
AE kilties 


BB sack blazer with 2 patch pockets
LE HP OCBD
LE tie
unseen:
BB khakis
Leatherman surcingle
Targyles
AE pennies

Both the ties were 30% already clearance priced at LE, I think Patrick got the rep too (only shorter).


----------



## Cavebear58

Please excuse a transatlantic comment, but I just wanted to say I think this longer length DB suits you well.
Best wishes, Graham.


----------



## Jovan

Cavebear58 said:


> Please excuse a transatlantic comment, but I just wanted to say I think this longer length DB suits you well.
> Best wishes, Graham.


 You might want to click "Reply With Quote" to give some context to what you're replying to.


----------



## Trip English

Great tie.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> Great tie.


I agree. That tie has been on my wish list.


----------



## Jovan

BB GF 3/2 sack
Mercer OCBD
"Robert Talbott for Nordstrom" tie, graciously given to me by upr_crust (I think it's from the '80s judging by the label and shape/construction)
RLP chinos
Liz Claiborne belt
Gold Toe socks
Florsheim pennies

Clickity for bigger.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

cecil47 said:


> For those who hated my paisley tie...


I don't know what emotional attachment you may have to it, but perhaps you can keep it under your pillow from now on??


----------



## cecil47

WouldaShoulda said:


> I don't know what emotional attachment you may have to it, but perhaps you can keep it under your pillow from now on??


I'll keep it close to my heart ;o)


----------



## CMDC

McGeorge shetland cable knit cardigan vest
JAB blue unistripe ocbd
LE tartan tie
LLBean double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Nice look, CMDC.


----------



## andcounting

cecil47 said:


> I'll keep it close to my heart ;o)


Good idea - you can keep it under your shirt even!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Richards sweater
Kiton pant
Trafalgar belt
Brioni socks
Brioni penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

BB corduroy
LE HP OCBD
BB tie
unseen:
BB olive Hudsons
LE argyles
Hanover shell PTBs


----------



## The Rambler

unexceptionable tie, Cecil.


----------



## palmettoking

Corduroy sack? Do want.


----------



## Saltydog

cecil47 said:


> BB corduroy
> LE HP OCBD
> BB tie
> unseen:
> BB olive Hudsons
> LE argyles
> Hanover shell PTBs


Cecil...Good to see another Hyde Park devotee. HP and BB OCBDs are my staples...but not much left to choose from in HP. When did LE offer the tattersall in the earlier picture? (I've been wearing them since the early 80s--that has to be an older one, huh?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> unexceptionable tie, Cecil.


But better than the 80s painted paisley!!

In this case, the yellow washes out the tan jacket.

Save it for a blue blazer.

A darker selection would work better.


----------



## andcounting

cecil47 said:


> Hanover shell PTBs


I've been waiting for my first WAYWT day. Seeing this picture and realizing I'm wearing the exact Florida version for the seasons first dip in the 80's, I thought it was time. I also decided I would take the pic as is without and fixing up - the real deal (I do love the flare Org always gives his ties for the closeup though...). I'm not ready to set up a tripod yet... but hope you enjoy:









BB 3/2 Pincord (very old)
BB OCBD NON IRON (I have 2 kids under 2 and counting...)
BB Tie
Clarks
Weejuns sockless


----------



## WouldaShoulda

andcounting said:


> I've been waiting for my first WAYWT day.
> 
> I also decided I would take the pic as is without and fixing up - the real deal


Very nice!!

That's the good thing about pictures, now you know the tie needs cinching up!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

There are some very nice looks on WAYWT these days. Very nice, gents!

Here's a comparatively casual rig:



Rugby cardigan
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Arthur Adler repp
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Rugby cords (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


----------



## Orgetorix

Today at StyleForum they're doing a celebrity-inspired outfit WAYW challenge. This is my entry (worn yesterday, but posted today).































   

BB Suit
Polo RL shirt
American Living tie
Vintage Cavanagh boater
Johnston & Murphy shoes


----------



## Jovan

Sir Cingle: I dig it. Rugby makes some nice things here and there. I was actually considering getting that same cardigan, but now I curse myself seeing how good it looks on a real person.

Orgetorix: Awesome. Good seeing a smile from you, too.


----------



## MRMstl

I dig the jacket Clay, what is it?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Jovan said:


> Sir Cingle: I dig it. Rugby makes some nice things here and there. I was actually considering getting that same cardigan, but now I curse myself seeing how good it looks on a real person.
> 
> Orgetorix: Awesome. Good seeing a smile from you, too.


Thanks, Jovan! I've also enjoyed the return of your WAYWT photos. And I agree: Rugby has some nice things, though you do have to wade through some garbage. As far as the cardigan is concerned, I wouldn't worry too much: Rugby seems to put out a variation of it every season or two. You just want to make sure you don't get one that has "Rugby" emblazoned on it.


----------



## YoungClayB

MRMstl said:


> I dig the jacket Clay, what is it?


Thanks...Its a Cricketeer sack made for H. Stadium Inc. out of Kinston, NC. I found it at a Goodwill in the Charlotte area. I have to say, its one of my favorites. Its probably the best fitting jacket I own and it literally has no padding in the shoulders...very comfortable.

Here is a closeup of the material:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Today at StyleForum they're doing a celebrity-inspired outfit WAYW challenge. This is my entry (worn yesterday, but posted today).


My first guess was...










You bear a more similar resemblance!!


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> But better than the 80s painted paisley!!


unexceptionable = beyond reproach


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> unexceptionable = beyond reproach


Oooops!!

Thanks,

My eye truncated the "able" :teacha:


----------



## The Rambler

Org: 2d photo (w/hands in pockets) is fabulously jaunty!


----------



## Pappa

OMG!!! "O" you win!!! It don't get any better than this!! Also, great action shot, sans Ken.


----------



## Saltydog

Sir Cingle said:


> There are some very nice looks on WAYWT these days. Very nice, gents!
> 
> Here's a comparatively casual rig:
> 
> Rugby cardigan
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
> Arthur Adler repp
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Rugby cords (ditto)
> L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


Could just be me, but I would say the tie is too narrow for the length of the collar on this particular shirt. Perhaps if the collar had more of a roll to it that would not be the case. It doesn't really look like a button down.


----------



## Jovan

Sir Cingle said:


> Thanks, Jovan! I've also enjoyed the return of your WAYWT photos. And I agree: Rugby has some nice things, though you do have to wade through some garbage. As far as the cardigan is concerned, I wouldn't worry too much: Rugby seems to put out a variation of it every season or two. You just want to make sure you don't get one that has "Rugby" emblazoned on it.


Thanks. Yes, those huge "team" logos are obnoxious. I otherwise like their sweaters and ties. The unlined ones are almost perfect replicas of '50s ties.



WouldaShoulda said:


> My eye truncated the "able" :teacha:


I knew something was off but I refrained from commenting until I was certain.



Saltydog said:


> Could just be me, but I would say the tie is too narrow for the length of the collar on this particular shirt.


I think his tie knot is a bit off centre which makes it look even smaller.

Without further ado:
MacGregor Drizzler
"Arizona Jeans Co." polo (I think it's some J.C. Penney's brand)
RLP shorts
surplus D-ring belt
Florsheim pennies
pasty white legs


----------



## hookem12387

White 501's
Brown Brooks penny's
Blue brooks OCBD

I tried to get the gf to take a picture, but she's unsure about the white jeans.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Saltydog said:


> Could just be me, but I would say the tie is too narrow for the length of the collar on this particular shirt. Perhaps if the collar had more of a roll to it that would not be the case. It doesn't really look like a button down.


Thanks for the comment, Salty. It's a non-iron shirt, which is one reason why it doesn't have a nice roll. (Also, my lousy computer camera doesn't show details like buttons on a white button-down shirt.) I agree that the tie is too narrow for the shirt; I just don't tend to like shirts with small collars, and I only own two vintage ties that call for such collars.


----------



## Trip English

Org: Awesome pics

YCB: That's a once in a lifetime jacket you've got there

Jovan: your ped socks have given me the vapors

I hope to return to regular posting soon. Business has been outrageous.


----------



## The Rambler

trip: "outrageous" means good, I hope. things seem to be picking up.

jovan: too bad you haven't been able to keep your tan up this winter. you snowbirds are getting irritating, with your 70s and 80s.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Hanro t-shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Guerlain cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> trip: "outrageous" means good, I hope. things seem to be picking up.


Things are indeed picking up. I know we're ahead of the curve in my region, but things are looking mighty fine.


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Orgetorix: Awesome. Good seeing a smile from you, too.





The Rambler said:


> Org: 2d photo (w/hands in pockets) is fabulously jaunty!





Pappa said:


> OMG!!! "O" you win!!! It don't get any better than this!! Also, great action shot, sans Ken.





Trip English said:


> Org: Awesome pics


Thanks, guys. If you like it, you should all go over to SF tomorrow when the poll is posted and vote for me. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Jovan: your ped socks have given me the vapors


Ped socks?



The Rambler said:


> jovan: too bad you haven't been able to keep your tan up this winter. you snowbirds are getting irritating, with your 70s and 80s.


I don't miss having a tan since I can't even get one in the summer. Unless you count becoming a literal ******* the other day. Kids, don't forget your sunscreen.


----------



## Trip English

Blazer: O'C's
Shirt: BB
Bow: BB
Watch: Junghans 
Belt: RL
Chinos: RL Rugby
Shoes: RL
Secret Socks: None


----------



## The Rambler

Perfect. Nice to see you on the big board again. Sockless in Greenwich in Feb is hardcore!


----------



## Jovan

Trip: So you take issue with my loafer socks? They chafed my heels to hell when I tried going without.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, back with a great look! Are those the typical Rugby University chinos?


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Trip: So you take issue with my loafer socks? They chafed my heels to hell when I tried going without.


I do not take issue with _your_ loafer socks. I take issue with loafer socks. I'd say you're old enough for a callus.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Perfect. Nice to see you on the big board again. Sockless in Greenwich in Feb is hardcore!


Thanks. My sheer lack of any Vineyard Vines attire makes me somewhat of a rebel around here.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Trip, back with a great look! Are those the typical Rugby University chinos?


Those are they.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I do not take issue with _your_ loafer socks. I take issue with loafer socks. I'd say you're old enough for a callus.


 Calluses are not the issue. Blisters are. Until I find a softer loafer, the socks stay.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*GreyDog Days of February*

Lazy winter day - Reading David Traxel's Crusader National - The United States in Peace and the Great War -1898 to 1920, playing with the dogs and examining trove of five pair of new and never unworn US made Bausch & Lomb aviator sunglasses with cases and warranty cards found in box of business papers from late Father's office. Probably from the late 1970s or early 1980s. Off to dinner shortly.

BB white all-cotton OCBD - Made in USA

White Alan Paine Wool Tennis Sweater Made in England

BB 3b Sack Golden Fleece Hopsack Navy Blazer with Blue Cloisonne GF Buttons - Made in USA

Bills M1 Floodwater Khakis - 1.75 inch cuffs no break! Made in PA

Vineyard Vines University of Michigan Surcingle Belt Made in USA

Thick Dark Grey Heavy Wool Boot Socks Made in England

Vintage Rancourt Low Vamp Boat Shoes with Red Soles Bought New at BB 346 Madison in 1989 or 1990.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
RLPL wool sweater
Gucci pant
MD belt
NM socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Schupp & Snyder blazer
JAB shirt & bow
BB pants
Alden 994s


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great look, Org.


----------



## Wisco

^ Sharp as usual Org. 

The slight deltoid muscle bulge on the upper arms of your jacket makes me feel like a kindred spirit...


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^Great blazer Org. Thrifted? I can't find a 3/2 navy blazer w/patch pockets anywhere. In my size, at least.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks guys. Wisco, I hear you about the shoulders, but they don't quite look like that when my arms are down by my sides. 

SCA, it is thrifted. Interestingly, though the blazer is fully canvassed, the patch pockets are lined with a fusible material, and sadly it's starting to bubble.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni tie
NM belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

A couple days worth of pics.

Polo university tweed jacket over BB ocbd. Polo khakis.



Southwick sack jacket; BB OCBD with funny collar roll; Polo linen trousers.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Trip English said:


> I do not take issue with _your_ loafer socks. I take issue with loafer socks.


Worth a repost.

Org,

Great look. Plus one for the Alden Saddles. I'm a big fan of those.


----------



## Jovan

Geez, my choice of socks must have really touched a nerve here!


----------



## Trip English

Loafer socks have all the sex appeal of sandal socks, but with less social acceptance.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. I feel compelled to offer at least one dissenting opinion regarding your aversion wearing cotton knit footies with loafers! Personally I prefer wearing a pair of full blown crew socks, as a minimum but, then again, maybe it's an age thing? 



Jovan said:


> Geez, my choice of socks must have really touched a nerve here!


Keep wearing your socks and avoid the blisters. An alternative option, should you choose to go all fashionable on us and forgo the comfort of blister-less feet, visit your schools athletic department and see if they can slip you a tin of "Tuff-Skin" and apply it to your bare heels, prior to wearing those loafers! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Wisco

A sunny morning in the Northland. It's cold, but the sun is a psychological lift in these dog days of winter (Feb - March).



















Gray micro windowpane suit
Blue end-on-end shirt broadcloth shirt, unlined soft spread collar with stays in place
Brown silk tie with blue boxes
Light brown with brown/blue/purple silk PS

Can't get over how nice this minimally padded jacket fits on my odd shoulders










and nicely polished mid-brown Alfred Sargent shoes


----------



## The Rambler

That's your cut, Wisco. Guys with bulging upper-arm muscles, though they look good in a tee shirt, often have issues with jackets with more structured shoulders and shoulder/arm connections on their jackets. You get that sort of dimple right below the shoulder head, even though the shoulder end is at the right spot. The minimally padded natural-shoulder line eliminates that 'hang space' between the more structured shoulder/arm attachment and where the sleeve hits the large muscles, if that makes any sense. btw, you look great!


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> That's your cut, Wisco. Guys with bulging upper-arm muscles, though they look good in a tee shirt, often have issues with jackets with more structured shoulders and shoulder/arm connections on their jackets. You get that sort of dimple right below the shoulder head, even though the shoulder end is at the right spot. The minimally padded natural-shoulder line eliminates that 'hang space' between the more structured shoulder/arm attachment and where the sleeve hits the large muscles, if that makes any sense. btw, you look great!


I still cannot take the pebble from your hand my Master, but I am learning.

- Grasshopper


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:



J. Press glen plaid 3/2 sack
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
Andover Shop emblematic elephants tie
Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
Lands' End argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

incredible colors, SirC - has you camera captured them correctly? good tie for that jacket.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler. Yes, the camera has--somewhat surprisingly--captured the colors accurately. The jacket may be a touch darker, but, other than that, this is right on. If I recall correctly, CMDC owns the same jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

5-7 type Cocktail party last night. 3 nights out in a row had just about emptied the palaver bank, but coasted through it on (alchohol) fumes:

















LHS, old BB bow, BB shirted thrifted from AlanC


----------



## MRMstl

^Sweet Jacket, Rambler


----------



## Orgetorix

https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7259.jpg 

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt & tie
Daniel Cremieux socks (Sorry, Trip)
BB monks


----------



## The Rambler

nice soft-looking suit. That BB #whatever striped tie, in that color and in the yellow is a gift to mankind. Probably my most often worn ties over the last 30+ years. Nice socks.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> nice soft-looking suit. That BB #whatever striped tie, in that color and in the yellow is a gift to mankind. Probably my most often worn ties over the last 30+ years. Nice socks.


Thanks, Rambler. I agree--that tie is one of the most versatile ever.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Daniel Cremieux socks (Sorry, Trip)


Bring them to Eastport, MD in a few weeks and we can burn them at the Equinox fest!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great bow, Rambler!


----------



## CMDC

Yes, I do own the jacket SirC is sporting.

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE Hyde Park
JPress poplin tie
LLB double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## kitonbrioni

Cordings Macintosh
LP shirt
Levis 505
TB belt
PS socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Trip English said:


> Loafer socks have all the sex appeal of sandal socks, but with less social acceptance.


Haha, a friend of mine refers to them as my "v-neck" socks.


----------



## TJN

[/URL]








[/URL]








[/URL]


----------



## andcounting

Thats the second first post ever/first post on WAYWT I've seen! Props my friend. Lookin great and welcome! Expect a comment on your large bow, but know this is the best crew to say something.



TJN said:


> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The Rambler said:


> That's your cut, Wisco. Guys with bulging upper-arm muscles, though they look good in a tee shirt, often have issues with jackets with more structured shoulders and shoulder/arm connections on their jackets. You get that sort of dimple right below the shoulder head, even though the shoulder end is at the right spot. The minimally padded natural-shoulder line eliminates that 'hang space' between the more structured shoulder/arm attachment and where the sleeve hits the large muscles, if that makes any sense. btw, you look great!


This is right on and the exact reason I prefer natural shoulders.

Wisco, great fit in the shoulders.


----------



## TJN

andcounting said:


> Thats the second first post ever/first post on WAYWT I've seen! Props my friend. Lookin great and welcome! Expect a comment on your large bow, but know this is the best crew to say something.


Thank You for the welcome! and yes, that bow does like to tie particularly large for some reason, but I think I still manage to pull it off well


----------



## Sir Cingle

Welcome to the forum, TJN! Great first post! I like your belt, and the bow tie is nice (it's not too large in my book). I wouldn't mind seeing a jacket with this ensemble. If you're going to wear a bow, I'd say you should sport a jacket as well. Or, failing that, a sweater.


----------



## Trip English

TJN, 

Welcome aboard. I agree with Sir C on the necessity of a jacket, cardigan, or some other layer with a bow. 

I'm also concerned about that shirt. I'm hoping that the second picture shows the color most realistically. I'm hoping the logo is an optical illusion.


----------



## CMDC

Raleigh of DC 3/2 tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
Ben Silver repp
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Wisco

Thanks for all the kind comments on yesterday's rig. I'm starting to get a better feel for "my fit", largely based on your constructive feedback. I'm also down 8 lbs since January 1. That helps too.

Inspired by Org's stellar BB tie from yesterday, I pulled out the same BB stripe this morning. Partly cloudy today, so apologies for the subdued lighting.











 BB 1818 Madison plaid jacket, nice natural shoulder. Browns and tans with blue under plaid
 BB Polo collar all-cotton OCBD, white
 BB #1 Repp tie, burgundy with gold and navy stripes
 LE worsted trousers, long rise worn with braces. Medium gray
 Wool socks, burgundy with light blue spots
 Alden NST blucher, #8 color SC










I also pushed things today by adding a 3rd pattern to the rig:


 Plaid on jacket
 Stripe on tie
 Dots on PS
 I think it works in a slightly dandified way. Comments?


----------



## andcounting

BB Shirt, Tie and Jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

welcome TJN, excellent first post! re, bow size, which is ok but bigger than the look I like for myself, you might try shortening it a bit in the back, and giving a less vigorous tug to the knot, but it mainly has that look because it's a wide bow. For a smaller look, buy narrower ties by at least half an inch. they're out there. but nice, stylish first post, keep it up!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


>


I like that!!

In the past I normally segregated Earthtones from primary colors but thaks to AAAC I am wearing brown shoes w/grey slacks today!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> I'm hoping the logo is an optical illusion.


Uh, Oh.

I hope Trip isn't playing with matches today!!


----------



## The Rambler

back of tie longer than front, my favorite sprezz touch, but I consider it cheating to try to do it: has to just come out that way :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## ds23pallas

Yellow BB OCBD, Fair Isle sweater by unknown maker, BB cords, Alden shell cordovan tassels:


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Loafer socks have all the sex appeal of sandal socks, but with less social acceptance.


If this were so, so were it uttered.



eagle2250 said:


> Keep wearing your socks and avoid the blisters. An alternative option, should you choose to go all fashionable on us and forgo the comfort of blister-less feet, visit your schools athletic department and see if they can slip you a tin of "Tuff-Skin" and apply it to your bare heels, prior to wearing those loafers! :thumbs-up:


Thanks for the tip.



Sir Cingle said:


> Welcome to the forum, TJN! Great first post! I like your belt, and the bow tie is nice (it's not too large in my book). I wouldn't mind seeing a jacket with this ensemble. If you're going to wear a bow, I'd say you should sport a jacket as well. Or, failing that, a sweater.


I agree. The bow may not be too large, were we to see his head.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Uh, Oh.
> 
> I hope Trip isn't playing with matches today!!


 At least he commented favourably on something else. More than he could do for me, it seems. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> At least he commented favourably on something else. More than he could do for me, it seems. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

Good lord Jovan, I said I didn't like your socks. The rest of your clothes are very nice. Don't be so melodramatic, this isn't the Fashion Forum.


----------



## Orgetorix

My mother said she wanted to see me smiling more on my blog.
















 

Southwick suit
Brooks Brothers shirt, tie, square, and shoes


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

ds23pallas said:


> Yellow BB OCBD, Fair Isle sweater by unknown maker, BB cords, Alden shell cordovan tassels:


 Nice combo--I especially like the "pop" of the cords.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> Don't be so melodramatic, this isn't the Fashion Forum.


that's an lol!


----------



## Trip English

Rambler, the uneven tie is my favorite spezz as well. Look to Sid Mashburn when it comes to integrating Neapolitan & New England.

Jovan, feel free to drag me over the coals. I'm wearing a non-iron shirt AND non-iron pants. What do we tell the children???




























Blazer: O'C's 
Shirt: BB Slim Non-Iron
Tie: RL
Pants: BB Advantage Chinos, Clark Fit
Shoes: Cole Haan Bit Loafers
Socks: None, Jovan. None at all.


----------



## Trip English

Org, good advice from mum. Always smile. Or at least smirk. (bathroom shots are an exception, they must be treated with solemn dignity)

An overall thumbs way up on the last few weeks (months?) of your continuous sartorial ascent.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> . (bathroom shots are an exception, they must be treated with solemn dignity)


you're crackin me up today, Trip.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Socks: None, Jovan. None at all.


Way to keep pooring gas on the drama fire!! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Armani polo
Brioni pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Lobb penny loafers
ADP cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> Way to keep pooring gas on the drama fire!! :icon_cheers:


Jovan is a tender fella. Just helping him build up calluses. Men's fashion forums are a scary place and if he can't take criticism of his bus driver socks from me just wait until he meets Peak & Pine.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> Shoes: Cole Haan Bit Loafers
> Socks: None, Jovan. None at all.


At least the blinding flash from his feet is from something functional, and not just superfluous bling misplaced from the barn. :devil:



Trip English said:


> Org, good advice from mum. Always smile. Or at least smirk. (bathroom shots are an exception, they must be treated with solemn dignity)
> 
> An overall thumbs way up on the last few weeks (months?) of your continuous sartorial ascent.


Thanks! It's been fun. Most of the "improvement" has just been dressing up more and learning to take better pictures. I haven't really changed much in the wardrobe.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Good lord Jovan, I said I didn't like your socks. The rest of your clothes are very nice. Don't be so melodramatic, this isn't the Fashion Forum.


 If I were being melodramatic, you'd know it! As in, I wouldn't use emoticons.

By the way, keep your _must-not-iron_ crap out of here.


----------



## Beefeater

Trip wrote:
Blazer: O'C's 
Shirt: BB Slim Non-Iron
Tie: RL
Pants: BB Advantage Chinos, Clark Fit
Shoes: Cole Haan Bit Loafers
Socks: None, Jovan. None at all.

Wearing the same trousers and shirt tomorrow as got home late tonight, and I am too damn tired to iron anything and have to be up early. Sometimes, I view these items as bailout necessities for hectic times. And hectic times are a pain in the ass.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
JPress blue ocbd
JPress repp
LLB town and field flannels
Footjoy tassel loafers


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, CMDC. Great overall look.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Wisco

Cold clear morning here in the the Northland. Tweed always works for that



















Tan/brown Harris tweed with light blue flecks, 3/2 sack
Blue J.Press OCBD
Navy LE All-Arounder wool slacks
LE Repp tie
White cotton PS with green border










AE loafers
Burgundy Target striped socks, "Tarstripes?"


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice tweed, Wisco. Looking good.

Here's today's rig (which is just a minor variation on a previous day's rig):



J. Press 3/2 tweed sack
Lands' End candy-striped pinpoint button-down
Ben Silver repp tie
Bill's Khakis M2s (not shown)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Looks good, Sir.



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
> JPress blue ocbd
> JPress repp
> LLB town and field flannels
> Footjoy tassel loafers


The shoes are nice.



The Rambler said:


>


Love the socks, Rambler.



Wisco said:


> Cold clear morning here in the the Northland. Tweed always works for that


Nice shoulder fit on that jacket, Wisco!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Org!


----------



## Wisco

^ Thanks Org and Sir Cingle. This tweed is perhaps the "most trad" jacket in my wardrobe.

As an aside, this weight loss thing does amazing things to how your clothes fit.


----------



## Orgetorix

Quick phone snaps, somber outfit. Had to attend a funeral this morning. Back to work now.
















 

Oxxford suit
Brooks Brothers shirt
American Living tie
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Had to attend a funeral this morning.


That's a bummer.

Keep the photos at hand as members frequently ask "how should I dress for a funeral" and you've nailed it.


----------



## TJN

https://img27.imageshack.us/i/24724885.jpg/

https://img141.imageshack.us/i/93030222.jpg/

https://img703.imageshack.us/i/83160582.jpg/

Tie - J.Press
Shirt - Lands' End Traditional Oxford


----------



## kitonbrioni

JC jacket
AC polo
CK cords
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
testoni monkstraps
MJ cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## R0ME0

Orgetorix said:


> Today at StyleForum they're doing a celebrity-inspired outfit WAYW challenge. This is my entry (worn yesterday, but posted today).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Suit
> Polo RL shirt
> American Living tie
> Vintage Cavanagh boater
> Johnston & Murphy shoes


Damn, that's nice. Great job!


----------



## Cardinals5

Almost the end of tweed season 
















Gordon-Ford for Ivey's 3/2 tweed sack
BB ocbd
Bills 15th anniversary 
Loake chukkas


----------



## The Rambler

not so much up here, 22 this am, but it is a little sad to have it ending. Nice Ivy outfit, top to bottom.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I decided to go with something quite simple today:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 brown herringbone tweed sack
Sero pink OCBD
Lands' End navy knit tie
J. Press tie bar
Andover Shop flannel-lined khakis (not shown; great for the cold!)
Alden shell longwings (not shown; these shoes are too great for me!)


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress mystery emblematic
LE olive trousers
Dexter gunboats


----------



## andcounting

BB Shirt + Tie
Old JAB wash n wear poplin (warm in Fl)
Danny Cremoo dark brown chinos
Florsheim Burgandy Longwings
Targyles


----------



## Orgetorix

Almost the end of the camelhair season. 
















 

BB jacket
BB shirt
American Living tie
BB square
Bespoke (for someone else) trousers
Alden 987s


----------



## Wisco

^ Looking sharp gents. It's good see the potential for spring as it's still pretty darn cold here in the Northland

More business casual than anything today. Lots of time with my techie colleagues and I think my normal attire scares them. I made sure not to totally convalesce with the use of a snappy PS:devil:



















Poor quality cell phone snaps

LE Paintbrush OCBD
J.Press 3/2 sack flannel blazer
LE "bandana print" silk PS
Bills M1Ps
Alden Foot Balance PTB


----------



## dorji

Cardinals5 said:


> Almost the end of tweed season


I will keep it alive for a few more months. Nice jacket/ shirt colors!


----------



## The Rambler

From sometime in the 80s. Italian "tweed" tailored in US


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni polo
LP pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
BB balmorals
Varvatos cologne
Omega watch


----------



## cecil47

BB jacket
LE ppbd
BB tie
Leatherman belt
BB khakis
Targyles
AE PAs


----------



## cecil47

BB blazer
JAB OCBD
JAB tie
PRL belt
BB khakis
Targyles
Florsheims


----------



## Saltydog

I have been dying to ask this question, even though it will expose my ignorance. I see a lot of pictures of guys with khakis with "turn ups" on here. I don't mean the British term for cuffs either. I mean, people actually turn the hems of their khaki trousers up at the bottom. I can't figure if this is done to better show one's footwear--or if people actually go around with the bottoms of their britches legs rolled up like jeans. I have to say I have never seen it done in "real life". Not "back in the day"...anytime in between...or now. I'm not knocking it--though I really don't 'get it'--but to each his own. Perhaps it is a big city or a regional thing somewhere I'm not familiar with. Hmmmmm...rolling up the bottom of pants worn with a sport coat and tie? Just curious. I either have mine properly cuffed or wear them straight. Is this just for the pics or do people wear them out and about this way. Again--admittedly showing my ignorance. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Cruiser

Saltydog said:


> people actually turn the hems of their khaki trousers up at the bottom. I can't figure if this is done to better show one's footwear--or if people actually go around with the bottoms of their britches legs rolled up like jeans. I have to say I have never seen it done in "real life". Not "back in the day"...anytime in between...or now.


I've wondered about this too. I can't recall ever seeing anyone outside of pictures in this forum roll up the pant legs on khakis. For that matter I rarely see guys out in the world with jeans rolled up. This was big in the 50's and early 60's, but not so much so since then.

Cruiser


----------



## hookem12387

Cruiser said:


> I've wondered about this too. I can't recall ever seeing anyone outside of pictures in this forum roll up the pant legs on khakis. For that matter I rarely see guys out in the world with jeans rolled up. This was big in the 50's and early 60's, but not so much so since then.
> 
> Cruiser


I'll actually roll my 501's into full out cuffs. Chinos I will turn up the hem if they're longer than I'd like, though.


----------



## Trip English

I picked up the trend of turn-ups in high school in Maryland. Saw plenty of it around the DC suburbs on the MD and VA sides. Still see it up here in the NYC area. Certainly it's "a type" but a vaguely preppy style has been de rigueur for well over a decade in the places I've lived. 

It starts with khaki cuffs turned or rolled up in the warm weather with top-siders, but seems to infiltrate many different styles. I have yet to turn up the cuff on my suit pants, but much of the road is ahead of me.


----------



## eagle2250

Cruiser said:


> I've wondered about this too. I can't recall ever seeing anyone outside of pictures in this forum roll up the pant legs on khakis. For that matter I rarely see guys out in the world with jeans rolled up. This was big in the 50's and early 60's, but not so much so since then.
> 
> Cruiser


LOL. You guys need to watch a Penn State football game next fall and take note of Coach Paterno's ankles, as he prowls the sideline. He was rolling the cuffs on his khaki trousers on game days, to keep the mud off them, back in the 1960's and continues to do so, to this day! It appears JoePa is still wearing his off-white Wigwam socks as well(?).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I've rolled mine up on the way to work but unfurl them when I get there!!


----------



## Cardinals5

Rolled up cuffs are not unusual at all on college campuses.


----------



## M. Morgan

I grow old, I grow old ...
I shall wear the bottom of my trousers rolled.


----------



## CMDC

Bit of an equine thing today I guess...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
Gucci tie
LLB double L khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Old Land's End green moleskin jacket
Mercer Lambton (read viyella) buttondown
Bills khaki cords
Vintage Cole Hall belt
my new R.M. Williams Gammon boots

Relaxing as I key in mid-terms


----------



## cecil47

M. Morgan said:


> I grow old, I grow old ...
> I shall wear the bottom of my trousers rolled.


1. I AM old! (49 this weekend)
2. It's sprezz ;o)
3. I'm between a 32 & 34 inseam, depending on the brand and how much they shrink
4. I'm too lazy to hem khakis right away (or ever).
5. I'm too cheap to take them to the tailor and pay more to hem them than I paid for them in the first place.
6. Did I say I'm lazy?


----------



## The Rambler

Sounds great, I'd really like to see that - what've you got against posting photos Mud?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> Bit of an equine thing today I guess...


Nice theme, keep it around fot the Maryland Million this year.

If they have one.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> Sounds great, I'd really like to see that - what've you got against posting photos Mud?


Mainly, my lack of technological acumen, along with eshewing fancier electronic toys, and my heavy teaching load conspire to keep my visage hidden. I still use the free Nokia I was given when I first signed up with my current provider about a decade ago. My wife was so proud this Christmas when I overcame my deep urges toward thrift, minimalism, and general anti-consumerism and bought the family a new flatscreen. It replaced the 16 inch model my father bought me over two decades ago when I left for college.

But since you asked, I'll try to work something out in the future.


----------



## andcounting

Mississippi Mud said:


> Mainly, my lack of technological acumen, along with eshewing fancier electronic toys, and my heavy teaching load conspire to keep my visage hidden. I still use the free Nokia I was given when I first signed up with my current provider about a decade ago. My wife was so proud this Christmas when I overcame my deep urges toward thrift, minimalism, and general anti-consumerism and bought the family a new flatscreen. It replaced the 16 inch model my father bought me over two decades ago when I left for college.
> 
> But since you asked, I'll try to work something out in the future.


I think we need a deadline. You wouldn't allow a student to say they were working out a paper "in the future".


----------



## Jovan

TJN said:


> https://img703.imageshack.us/i/83160582.jpg/
> 
> Tie - J.Press
> Shirt - Lands' End Traditional Oxford


Who made the blazer, chinos, belt, etc.?

I would recommend that you use a four in hand knot instead. The half-Windsor or Windsor you're using takes up a lot of room and doesn't allow the collar to roll naturally. Plus, a four in hand simply looks better with a button down collar. It also looks like you're wearing a collar size too large for you, judging by the visible gap between it and your neck.

Just trying to help.


----------



## The Rambler

wasn't going to say anything, but I agree with Jovan that the collar size is quite noticeably too big.


----------



## Saltydog

Cardinals5 said:


> Rolled up cuffs are not unusual at all on college campuses.


Well, that explains it then. Kids that age do all sorts of biazarre things with their clothing. Now--I gotta say that IMHO for a full grown man...anywhere but around his house (or on a football field...or possibly tromping through a muddy patch of ground) to go around with his khakis (or, frankly, jeans either) rolled up just looks goofy. To do it with a coat and tie is comical. I'm not quite sure what sprezz or whatever you call it is--other than a certain don't give a damn statement, but I don't think it is even that. Leaving the small end of the tie a bit longer than the front is that...rolling up your britches legs as though you are about to go wading in a babbling brook is silly beyond redemption for a mature man. One thing I do know...I've admired traditional style most of my life...and _that_ ain't "trad". I'll put it in the same category as wearing pants that show one's underwear on the immaturity scale. No excuse for it after college. Hem 'em, cuff 'em...but if you are a grown up and expect to be taken seriously...don't roll 'em. I'm old...thus I must rant. Listen to me, dammit. (The only rolls on me are around my waist and on my button down collar!)


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Saltydog said:


> Well, that explains it then. Kids that age do all sorts of biazarre things with their clothing. Now--I gotta say that IMHO for a full grown man...anywhere but around his house (or on a football field...or possibly tromping through a muddy patch of ground) to go around with his khakis (or, frankly, jeans either) rolled up just looks goofy. To do it with a coat and tie is comical. I'm not quite sure what sprezz or whatever you call it is--other than a certain don't give a damn statement, but I don't think it is even that. Leaving the small end of the tie a bit longer than the front is that...rolling up your britches legs as though you are about to go wading in a babbling brook is silly beyond redemption for a mature man. One thing I do know...I've admired traditional style most of my life...and _that_ ain't "trad". I'll put it in the same category as wearing pants that show one's underwear on the immaturity scale. No excuse for it after college. Hem 'em, cuff 'em...but if you are a grown up and expect to be taken seriously...don't roll 'em. I'm old...thus I must rant. Listen to me, dammit. (The only rolls on me are around my waist and on my button down collar!)


You forgot to add that we should all stay off your lawn.


----------



## Saltydog

M. Morgan said:


> I grow old, I grow old ...
> I shall wear the bottom of my trousers rolled.


If you _really_ are old, do the rest of us mature gentlemen a favor and just don't do it. Makes people think we're all a little goofy. Just go get some double knit Sansabelt light blue slacks and a pair of bone colored deer stags and wear one of those white square bottomed Mexican all-purpose shirts that hide a middle-aged spread.


----------



## Saltydog

Mississippi Mud said:


> You forgot to add that we should all stay off your lawn.


I didn't forget it! I almost added it...just figured a)I was running long, and b)it goes without saying.:frown:


----------



## The Rambler

Salty, I must disagree with your statement that "_that_ ain't Trad." I confess that I have a decent understanding of _sprezzatura_, but I'm not so sure what "trad" is. The ultraneat, perfectly pressed and groomed look (right down to a crisply starched buttondown) might be said to represent the, say, 60s Ole Miss fraternity house version of trad, but many identify Trad with an Ivy look from around the same period (I do not say "Ivy League" in particular, just ivy as in northeastern/mid-atlantic academic). There, appearing careless, or cavalier about your wardrobe, looking like you might stand a haircut, and generally giving an impression that your mind was on higher -or lower - things is a desireable part of the look. Sprezz might or might not be calculated, but it fails if it _looks_ calculated. Someone somewhere on the forum uses a signature that goes something like "looking as if you are wearing your clothes, rather than your clothes wearing you." :biggrin2:


----------



## C. Sharp

Maybe I am off base but khakis are worn with a variety of heel heights from boat shoes to bucks, I am having trouble picturing a tailoring length that would preclude the necessary faux cuff from time to time.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> There, appearing careless, or cavalier about your wardrobe, looking like you might stand a haircut, and generally giving an impression that your mind was on higher -or lower - things is a desireable part of the look. :biggrin2:


As one who attended Ole Miss during the 80's instead of the 60's, this, too, captures the atmosphere of fraternity life during my time.


----------



## The Rambler

well, don't take me too literally, I'm just trying to tease ole Salty, probably didn't get the college right, anyway. Besides, things had changed by the 80s, no?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> well, don't take me too literally, I'm just trying to tease ole Salty, probably didn't get the college right, anyway. Besides, things had changed by the 80s, no?


Oh, I understood you were poking on him. I was, in a way, supporting your delineation of the various threads in the trad weave. And, yes, Southern fraternity dress had changed in that two decades, and by the time I pledged, included a more relaxed look. Especially the haircut: long in the front and short in the back was in then. This was the precursor to the phenomenon now known regionally as "Bama bangs."

A similar modern look below:


----------



## cecil47

Saltydog said:


> Well, that explains it then. Kids that age do all sorts of biazarre things with their clothing. Now--I gotta say that IMHO for a full grown man...anywhere but around his house (or on a football field...or possibly tromping through a muddy patch of ground) to go around with his khakis (or, frankly, jeans either) rolled up just looks goofy. To do it with a coat and tie is comical. I'm not quite sure what sprezz or whatever you call it is--other than a certain don't give a damn statement, but I don't think it is even that. Leaving the small end of the tie a bit longer than the front is that...rolling up your britches legs as though you are about to go wading in a babbling brook is silly beyond redemption for a mature man. One thing I do know...I've admired traditional style most of my life...and _that_ ain't "trad". I'll put it in the same category as wearing pants that show one's underwear on the immaturity scale. No excuse for it after college. Hem 'em, cuff 'em...but if you are a grown up and expect to be taken seriously...don't roll 'em. I'm old...thus I must rant. Listen to me, dammit. (The only rolls on me are around my waist and on my button down collar!)


Wow! Who knew being a grown-up was so serious? All those rules... ;o)


----------



## leisureclass

Anderson Little Blazer
Press OCBD and Watch Band
Saks (actually Off Saks) Cord Trousers
Resilio Emblematic Mallard Tie
Tiffanys Clip
Eastland (vtg made in Maine) Bluchers

Outdoor layer: Hanna tweed flat cap - Beaufort - Press Tartan Scarf


----------



## C. Sharp

Fuel for the fire.


----------



## Saltydog

C. Sharp said:


> Maybe I am off base but khakis are worn with a variety of heel heights from boat shoes to bucks, I am having trouble picturing a tailoring length that would preclude the necessary faux cuff from time to time.


Own more than one pair of khakis.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Salty, I must disagree with your statement that "_that_ ain't Trad." I confess that I have a decent understanding of _sprezzatura_, but I'm not so sure what "trad" is. The ultraneat, perfectly pressed and groomed look (right down to a crisply starched buttondown) might be said to represent the, say, 60s Ole Miss fraternity house version of trad, but many identify Trad with an Ivy look from around the same period (I do not say "Ivy League" in particular, just ivy as in northeastern/mid-atlantic academic). There, appearing careless, or cavalier about your wardrobe, looking like you might stand a haircut, and generally giving an impression that your mind was on higher -or lower - things is a desireable part of the look. Sprezz might or might not be calculated, but it fails if it _looks_ calculated. Someone somewhere on the forum uses a signature that goes something like "looking as if you are wearing your clothes, rather than your clothes wearing you." :biggrin2:


True, Rambler. I didn't take the northeastern blue-bloods into account...or those who want to look like them--since that's the last thing I would ever want to be mistaken for


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna reversible jacket
Brioni polo
DG pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## The Rambler

^ Well, you could do better at that (ignoring the petulant bluebloods remark-you need a lot of similarity to make the differences interesting).


----------



## hookem12387

cecil47 said:


> 1. I AM old! (49 this weekend)
> 2. It's sprezz ;o)
> *3. I'm between a 32 & 34 inseam, depending on the brand and how much they shrink
> 4. I'm too lazy to hem khakis right away (or ever).
> 5. I'm too cheap to take them to the tailor and pay more to hem them than I paid for them in the first place.*
> 6. Did I say I'm lazy?


Probably my biggest reasons.


----------



## ArtVandalay

leisureclass said:


> Anderson Little Blazer
> Press OCBD and Watch Band
> Saks (actually Off Saks) Cord Trousers
> Resilio Emblematic Mallard Tie
> Tiffanys Clip
> Eastland (vtg made in Maine) Bluchers
> 
> Outdoor layer: Hanna tweed flat cap - Beaufort - Press Tartan Scarf


Love it, top to bottom. I need a pair of medium brown cords, for sure.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

leisureclass said:


> Anderson Little Blazer
> Press OCBD and Watch Band
> Saks (actually Off Saks) Cord Trousers
> Resilio Emblematic Mallard Tie
> Tiffanys Clip
> Eastland (vtg made in Maine) Bluchers
> 
> Outdoor layer: Hanna tweed flat cap - Beaufort - Press Tartan Scarf


^This.

Leave it to an Italian to nail it.



C. Sharp said:


> Fuel for the fire.


I actually don't think those are rolled/turned up. It looks to me that he took an older (or pre-hemmed, if such a thing existed back then) pair and retro-fit it with cuffs. The lighter line running through the center of the cuff would be the original (worn-in) hemline which would have come up when he cuffed (and probably shortened) them.

Which, I might as well add that I wish more people would take the trouble to cuff their pre-hemmed trousers. So many guys look absolutely great from the waist up but, when you get to the rolled up cuffs, it all gets shot to hell. And I'm not a necktie-and-pocket-square-at-all-times fussy dresser. At all.


----------



## The Rambler

those sure look like rollups to me: the line in the middle of the cuff is the end of the fabric that is turned under when a cuff is made, usually halfway up the width of the cuff, in back. Pre-hemmed cuffs certainly did exist back then, I remember a million cubbyholes on the walls of menswear stores, with categories like 34-29, etc. It was necessitated by the popularity of permapress slacks, which don't take well to tailoring.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

It could very well be, Rambler. It just looked to me that the bottom edge of the cuff looked thicker than it would be if it were simply a "two-ply" roll-up. Looked more like a "four-ply" cuff.

At any rate, I do stand by my opinion that a proper cuff looks better than a roll. I'll amend that slightly by saying, "most times", but certainly when paired with a jacket and tie.


----------



## hookem12387

^^HL, certainly I'd never pair a roll with a coat and tie, but that's just me.

I did shoot this quick picture for yall, just to urk the anti-turn up crowd. I maybe have gotten a hold of the anti-jeans folks, as well!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

leisureclass said:


> Anderson Little Blazer
> Press OCBD and Watch Band
> Saks (actually Off Saks) Cord Trousers
> Resilio Emblematic Mallard Tie
> Tiffanys Clip
> Eastland (vtg made in Maine) Bluchers
> 
> Outdoor layer: Hanna tweed flat cap - Beaufort - Press Tartan Scarf


 Very nice.


----------



## Saltydog

Hey...to each his own. Roll 'em if ya got 'em and think it looks good. I'm just saying that _I_ am unfamiliar with the look in real life and admitted my ignorance. It is, however, my perogative to think it looks goofy--which I do. I prefer to be taken seriously in serious situations. Usually wearing a coat and tie signifies such a situation. The old money crowd didn't have to worry about what anyone else thought because they had.....old money. I have to earn mine and would not be taken seriously by employees or potential clients and customers if I went around with my khakis rolled up while wearing a coat and tie. I don't like looking like I just slept in my clothes either. I like a bit of spit and polish even in business casual situations. Research shows that it affects the way people perceive you and in business perception is often reality. Now if one is independantly wealthy and can afford to breeze through life really not giving a damn about how others view him...wrinkle and roll to your hearts content. Or--do it anyway, it's a free country. Just don't expect many people to "get it". Consequently, you run the risk of being thought of as "that guy" when it comes to selling yourself or your company. College is a time to be dopey and get away with it. That's part of the fun. Just don't think that it doesn't matter how put together you are...or aren't...in the jungle that is the competitive world of business today. Either way...by all means...buy the ticket and take the ride--where ever it may take you. All things being equal, I'd _absolutely love_ to go up against the wrinkled and rolled guy when presentation or promotion time comes.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> From sometime in the 80s. Italian "tweed" tailored in US


Nice jacket Rambler! And you know purple is OK with me too :drunken_smilie:

Cecil- looking good, are you adopting my belt/ midsection shot?:icon_smile: I think the details are important, and belts are fun.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the very nice response guys, I was not expecting that the first time posting on this thread. Oh, and not to burst anyone's bubble, but I just live in Italy, I'm really a New Englander.


----------



## The Rambler

HL Poling and Sons said:


> It could very well be, Rambler. It just looked to me that the bottom edge of the cuff looked thicker than it would be if it were simply a "two-ply" roll-up. Looked more like a "four-ply" cuff.
> 
> At any rate, I do stand by my opinion that a proper cuff looks better than a roll. I'll amend that slightly by saying, "most times", but certainly when paired with a jacket and tie.


I quite agree they look better when properly cuffed by a tailor; my only point was that Ivy style, or Trad, allowed for imperfection, of a certain kind.


----------



## The Rambler

leisureclass said:


> Anderson Little Blazer
> Press OCBD and Watch Band
> Saks (actually Off Saks) Cord Trousers
> Resilio Emblematic Mallard Tie
> Tiffanys Clip
> Eastland (vtg made in Maine) Bluchers
> 
> Outdoor layer: Hanna tweed flat cap - Beaufort - Press Tartan Scarf


LC - looks great, top to bottom - welcome, and keep posting!


----------



## ArtVandalay

hookem12387 said:


> ^^HL, certainly I'd never pair a roll with a coat and tie, but that's just me.
> 
> I did shoot this quick picture for yall, just to urk the anti-turn up crowd. I maybe have gotten a hold of the anti-jeans folks, as well!


What shoes are you wearing here? I'm in the market for some white canvas kicks.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons

Rambler, agreed there, with your "imperfections" point. I like to think of it as "insouciance" and it certainly has its place. As I said, I'm not fussy or persnickety in my own dress. I've rolled plenty of pairs of chinos (and, hookem, more pairs of jeans), especially when worn with, say, a polo shirt and canvas deck shoes.


----------



## The Rambler

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Rambler, agreed there, with your "imperfections" point. I like to think of it as "insouciance" and it certainly has its place.


"insouciance" is a very good word. I started a thread about a year ago, looking for a suitable English (American) word for_ sprezzatura, _which some people find offputting, for some reason. I liked i. best, though "sprez" is favored by some of our best posters :biggrin2:


----------



## Orgetorix

Here's me yesterday. I'm on vacation next week, so my posting here may be sporadic. Keep up the good work, guys!


----------



## cecil47

@Hookem - Tell me about that belt buckle, please.


----------



## hookem12387

The shoes are Brooks. I'd have possibly gotten Vans Authentics, but the website had these for $20. 

The belt buckle is a cheap(er) polo non-ss slide. I like it for its intended purpose (getting, I think, "OMG" inscribed on it when I get a chance. I like it, though I wish it held a bit tighter..my pants keep slipping!


----------



## hookem12387

Taking advantage of the weather...


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, I'm digging the look and very jealous of the weather.

Today's outfit is replete with little surprises and spezz-a-plenty...
































































Sport Coat: Bailey (never heard of it before stumbling on it at Saks)
Shirt: Borrelli
Tie: RL
Watch: Max Bill for Junghans
Cuff Links: Eye Chart
Belt: RL
Pants: RL (w/ leather piping on the pockets!)
PS: Rugby
Socks: Targyles 
Shoes: Magnianni double monks


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
LP polo
LP pant
Zegna belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
MS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Today's outfit is replete with little surprises and spezz-a-plenty..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [


Ahhhh, one of those "can you spot puzzles"! I'm sure I missed some things, but I did notice:

Spezz: Back of tie....longer than front. One "spezz" I like!
Surprise: _Just maybe a_ change of shirts mid-pic. Started with a checked spread collar with french cuffs...changed to a blue uni-stripe (or it could just be the shot and the way it appears on my screen, the longer I look the less sure I am:confused2.


----------



## Trip English

Nope, Salty. It's the same shirt. Look at the top left portion of the shirt in the pic. It's just an effect of the photograph.

There's not much spezz to spot, just some nice details I enjoy.


----------



## Saltydog

HL Poling and Sons said:


> Rambler, agreed there, with your "imperfections" point. I like to think of it as "insouciance" and it certainly has its place. As I said, I'm not fussy or persnickety in my own dress. I've rolled plenty of pairs of chinos (and, hookem, more pairs of jeans), especially when worn with, say, a polo shirt and canvas deck shoes.


"Insouciance" is a word I can relate to. However, the minute insouciance becomes purposeful, or studied, it becomes an oxymoron--wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Nope, Salty. It's the same shirt. Look at the top left portion of the shirt in the pic. It's just an effect of the photograph.
> 
> There's not much spezz to spot, just some nice details I enjoy.


Oh well...I _did_ catch the "skull and bones". You know of course that we bonesmen are supposed to be very discreet  .


----------



## Andy Roo

Trip, those cuff links look pretty cool but they're kinda blurry.


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> ...


Nicely done Trip.


----------



## eagle2250

hookem12387 said:


> Taking advantage of the weather...


LOL. As I consider your pictorial offering for today and then look out across the new fallen snow on my front lawn, I think I hate you, hookem. May you long enjoy the warmth, sunshine and the fair city of Austin!


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> "Insouciance" is a word I can relate to. However, the minute insouciance becomes purposeful, or studied, it becomes an oxymoron--wouldn't you agree?


thought you would have said "an abomination," not "an oxymoron." calculated disarray, trying to look like you don't give a damn when you very much do is oxymoronic, but when it looks that way to the casual beholder, ie, fails to convince, it looks fradulent. But, take the case of every single Italian man failing to button down his color, a kind of codified sprezz, somehow accaptable to them. Or take the case of me at a dinner party last night, suddenly discovered to have my zipper down. "thank you for noticing ... we sartorialists call it "sprezzatura."


----------



## The Rambler

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. As I consider your pictorial offering for today and then look out across the new fallen snow on my front lawn, I think I hate you, hookem. May you long enjoy the warmth, sunshine and the fair city of Austin!


Our consolation is that it will be blasted hot there, soon enough. Enjoy, Hookem, I'm jealous, too.


----------



## kangaroo

Hello, folks of WAYW!

My name is William, I'm a freelance illustrator living in a small town in West Virginia. I've been lurking this forum for quite some time, stealing great ideas from everyone here. Honestly, the photos posted here are my absolute favourite clothing and style pics anywhere online. I thought I would contribute to the fun and see what y'all expert gentlemen think.

So, today it is terribly rainy and dreary, so I went with a gray and blue theme, with a bit of brown, which I usually do because I have brown hair. The bowtie is a little nod to the approach of Spring.




























Evidenced by the pocket square, I tend to have a touch of dandy in my get ups. I blame being an Italian growing up in southern USA. I shop only at thrift stores, but I do have items tailored if needed.

Be gentle, guys, it's my first time :biggrin2:


----------



## dorji

Looks good KAngaroo! Welcome, this is a fun thread to participate on, and your picture quality will improve with practice (lighting, etc). Interesting PS, was it a decorative scarf at one point? I like the pattern and edge.


----------



## hookem12387

Ha, thank you all! You can be sure that I'll be dealing with 100 degree temperatures and 90%+ humidity within 40 days.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Brioni suit
Brioni shirt
NM pocket-squared
Brioni tie
RLPL belt
Pantherella cotton socks
Kiton bluchers
Prada cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
rlp cords


----------



## hookem12387

Welcome back, Uncle Mac!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^You've simply got the best hats, Uncle Mac.


----------



## Cardinals5

kangaroo said:


>


Welcome Kangaroo! Good looking outfit - just give that bow a yank on one side so it doesn't look so perfect.


----------



## WindsorNot

Anyone got any ideas for good summer-weight dress trousers (breathable, but not-so-wrinklable if possible)?


----------



## maximar

Trip English said:


> Hookem, I'm digging the look and very jealous of the weather.
> 
> Today's outfit is replete with little surprises and spezz-a-plenty...


Trip, I absolutely love that jacket, the natural shoulders and the ticket pocket most especially.


----------



## Jovan

It is rather nice. Looks like a style of sport coat Cary Grant might wear.


----------



## kangaroo

Thanks kindly. I'm not sure about the square, it's certainly old, and it has an illegible, hand stitched signature and the word 'Italy' on it. I believe I found it at a yard sale a couple of years ago.

I'll be sure to sprezz up the bowtie a bit more next time :redface:


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket--end of winter sale splurge
BB ecru ocbd
LE emblematic w/hound dogs
LLBean olive chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great jacket, CMDC.


----------



## The Rambler

Brown gab suit, old skinny BB bow, mad menish fedora.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:



Jos. A. Bank navy 3/2 sack
Andover Shop repp tie
J. Press gingham pinpoint button-down
Lands' End khakis
J. Press argyles (not shown)
Bass Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

SirC, I usually avoid pink/red combinations, but that one looks terrif.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, Rambler. (You're looking very snazzy today yourself.) Actually, the Press gingham is red. But I agree that my lousy computer camera makes it look pink.


----------



## The Rambler

no, looks red to me, but the r/w checks give a dark pink effect. a very nice shirt.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^As a colorblind guy, Rambler, I bow to your greater authority on such matters. And I thank you.


----------



## The Rambler

really? you and Uncle.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Isaia blazer
NM pocket-square
Prada pant
NM belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


+1 for a brown suit.


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## ArtVandalay

You belong on a yacht with a pipe, Matt. Love it.


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> You belong on a yacht with a pipe, Matt. Love it.


Haha, if I can borrow yours, I'm there!


----------



## Andy Roo

LE school uniform cotton crewneck sweater
Target polo
Barbour watch on J. Press strap
Bills M2 chinos
Wigwam socks
Topsiders


----------



## hookem12387

Well look at Andy Roo 5 upping me! Well done.


----------



## ArtVandalay

hookem12387 said:


> Haha, if I can borrow yours, I'm there!


Well, I've got the pipe...you're out of luck on the yacht though!


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> ^You've simply got the best hats, Uncle Mac.


thank you
do you wear fedoras or straw?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> really? you and Uncle.


color blindness effects mostly males


----------



## mcarthur

camel hairsports jacket
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
rlp cords
h-ps


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hookem12387 said:


>


White jeans??


----------



## Sir Cingle

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> do you wear fedoras or straw?


I own one fedora, which I purchased recently. And I have a couple of bucket hats too. I'd love to get a straw hat one of these days.


----------



## tsweetland

hookem12387 said:


>


are those white jeans?


----------



## hookem12387

Yes, sorry. White 501's, Brooks OCBD and sweater and desert boots.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack charcoal jacket
Gant unistripe ocbd
PRL tie
LLB double L khakis
LLB rugged loafers


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Mississippi Mud

ArtVandalay said:


> You belong on a yacht with a pipe, Matt. Love it.


Or on Zoom. "I'm hookem!"






Just a little humor for the day.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

The Rambler said:


>


 Great look Rambler--love the tie. What khakis are those?


----------



## Sir Cingle

^That is a fantastic tie, Rambler.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, Sir C. St C they're Bills m3, British tan, I think.


----------



## Fraser Tartan

hookem12387 said:


>


I had to double-check what site I was on. I thought I might be on modculture. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Andy Roo

hookem12387 said:


> Yes, sorry. White 501's, Brooks OCBD and sweater and desert boots.


White jeans???!!!! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Saltydog

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 sack charcoal jacket
> Gant unistripe ocbd
> PRL tie
> LLB double L khakis
> LLB rugged loafers


Where did you get the Gant uni-stripe and what vintage is it? Also what color are the stripes? They look olive, or some shade of green in the picture.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


>


I've stayed away from the M3s because I thought the rise must be quite low. It certainly doesn't look it on you, Rambler and you look to be a reasonably tall guy. Do you like the over all fit of them? They look good in the picture.


----------



## CMDC

Saltydog said:


> Where did you get the Gant uni-stripe and what vintage is it? Also what color are the stripes? They look olive, or some shade of green in the picture.


Its actually dark blue--lousy photo quality. It was a thrift find so not sure of the vintage. No third button. I actually like it a lot so I'll be on the lookout for more.


----------



## Saltydog

hookem12387 said:


>


Pay no mind Hookem. I've got a picture of myself wearing an almost identical pair of Levis (though it is a black and white pic and I believe they were more of an off-white), a pair of desert boots and a crew-neck sweater and almost identical haircut from 1968. Quite trad.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Hermes polo
comfort cords
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Kiton cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Trip English

White jeans?

(wrist to forehead, faints)


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> I've stayed away from the M3s because I thought the rise must be quite low. It certainly doesn't look it on you, Rambler and you look to be a reasonably tall guy. Do you like the over all fit of them? They look good in the picture.


the rise is maybe a half inch shorter than the m2s, which may be less than ideal, but they aren't as 
baggy in the seat and thighs, which is a plus for me - plus, STP had em for half price for a long time.


----------



## hookem12387

Kind of surprised the white jeans have gotten so bashed. I like 'em, anyway.


----------



## Trip English

For the record I actually like the white jeans. Just thought it was appropriate for denim to give me spells.


----------



## cecil47

BB tweed sack
PRL Rugby OCBD
BB tie
Cabela's shotshell belt
BB khakis
Targyles
Sperry rubber soled wingtips for the threatening rain that never came


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> I own one fedora, which I purchased recently. And I have a couple of bucket hats too. I'd love to get a straw hat one of these days.


what is your hat size?


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
rlp turtleneck
corbin cords
h-ps


----------



## Sir Cingle

mcarthur said:


> what is your hat size?


7 3/8.


----------



## Jovan

I honestly can't understand why hookem got so much s**t. It's a perfectly good look.


----------



## hookem12387

22 more minutes to give me crap about wearing white jeans!  Recreational internet use is my give-up for Lent. Thanks, Jovan, by the way. The best part, I'll have pages of great looks to come back and view in 40 days


----------



## ZachGranstrom

hookem12387 said:


>


This is such a great look. Good Job!:thumbs-up:

Edit: Why the white jean hate?


----------



## Andy Roo

Who ever said anything about disliking the white jeans, anyway?

Enjoy your Lent, hookem. I'm sure we'll have come up with plenty of neat stuff for you when you return.


----------



## P Hudson

Brooks Brothers jacket
LE original oxford and square
Tie by Harrods
Navy chinos (I know, about as popular as white jeans)
Timex on Central
etc.


----------



## Wisco

Nothing that interesting going on here. More snow when spring had teased us, but you get used to that in Wisconsin.

Lots of desk work today, no client contact and boss on a trip. I'm in that funny zone of "not yet ready to rotate the S/S for F/W clothes and getting a little bored of the rotation" doldrums. In the past I would go buy this and that, but that is not going happen in 2011. Being frugal actually feels better than I thought!










PRL white OCBD
BB argyle v-neck merino wool sweater, thrifted










BB convert twills, cuffed
J&M dark chocolate suede chukkas, crepe sole (great in the snow and wet!)










Trusty 1970's Omega Speedmaster, the 'Moon Watch". My sister attended the recent launch of the last mission for Shuttle Discovery (STS-133) and it's back home today, so I'm thinking a lot about the US Space Program these days. Those Apollo-era engineers and astronauts are some of my personal heroes. They were smart, disciplined and about as trad as you can find. An amazing time in recent American history....


----------



## The Rambler

As you probably know, Wisco, Alden Pyle features old _Life_ photos of astronauts in tradly togs. They're among the best-dressed on that wonderful "American Trad Men" thread. One tradly feature that may never come back: they mostly sport flattops!


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> As you probably know, Wisco, Alden Pyle features old _Life_ photos of astronauts in tradly togs. They're among the best-dressed on that wonderful "American Trad Men" thread. One tradly feature that may never come back: they mostly sport flattops!


Thanks Rambler. I have seen many of the great photos in that thread. My electrical engineer father is of that era where calculations were done with a slide rule. His uniform throughout his professional life was a starched white short-sleeved dress shirt, striped Repp tie and pocket protector crammed full of Pilot pens. I can't imagine my father in anything else.

You've seen my pics: I will never sport a flat top haircut.


----------



## P Hudson

BB navy sack, BB ppbd, LE tie, Polo tissue chinos (for a very hot and muggy day).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

One sleeve button??

Minimalism, Baby!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
NM polo
BS jeans
BJ belt
Brioni socks
BV boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
corbin cords
h-ps


----------



## P Hudson

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> One sleeve button??
> 
> Minimalism, Baby!!


Still one more than I need, but it's here to stay. Can't remember if that is the original configuration (I think it is).


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> I'm in that funny zone of "not yet ready to rotate the S/S for F/W clothes and getting a little bored of the rotation" doldrums.
> 
> Trusty 1970's Omega Speedmaster, the 'Moon Watch".


Great watch Wisco! I feel your pain about the "doldrums"...a month or two more for us up here in the northland.


----------



## dorji

cecil47 said:


> Cabela's shotshell belt


I like that belt Cecil.


----------



## Excelsior

Trying to put this new tweed suit I inherited to some use.. any suggestions?  (for the record, this jacket is part of a suit with matching trousers, but it just seems a little too tweed-y)


Burberry Jacket
Brooks OCBD
Von Mises institute Crest Tie
Brooks Clark Chinos
Bass Loafers


----------



## P Hudson

Excelsior said:


> Trying to put this new tweed suit I inherited to some use.. any suggestions?  (for the record, this jacket is part of a suit with matching trousers, but it just seems a little too tweed-y)
> 
> Burberry Jacket
> Brooks OCBD
> Von Mises institute Crest Tie
> Brooks Clark Chinos
> Bass Loafers


What sort of suggestions would you like? Mine would be this: embrace the tweed. Make it your own. There is, imo, no such thing as "too tweed-y". Extra tweedy stuff can go very well with a bow tie, and (if you dare) a walking stick, a monocle, and any number of other accessories. Tweed emphasizes many of the virtues of trad, as in laid back comfort, versatility and a long life.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Welcome to the forum, Excelsior! 

Here's today's rig:



Rugby cardigan
Lands' End candy-striped pinpoint button-down
Blanford (?) repp tie
Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

A BB day. The 3/2 sack is a mid-80's "346" model with three patch pockets. OCBD is Traditional Fit (now my favourite fit) in blue uni-stripe, chinos are of the "non-Advantage" variety (disadvantaged?) with 1.5" cuffs. My old LHS in # 8:


----------



## svb




----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Are those white/offwhite jeans??


----------



## The Rambler

nice duds, svb, but, to venture a criticism, I think the pants are too narrow to wear with those excellent, shiny gunboats: makes your feet look oversized.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Housatonic River is threatening to spill over the banks. Down a bit today though. Big ice chunks all over the place. The power station at Falls Village is in the background.


----------



## geologic

P Hudson said:


> embrace the tweed. Make it your own.


Absolutely. I think that suit coat would look great as part of a suit, and the khakis just aren't able to stand up to it (weight-wise, level-of-formality-wise, quality-wise, and otherwise).


----------



## Trip English

Sir Cingle said:


> Welcome to the forum, Excelsior!
> 
> Here's today's rig:
> 
> Rugby cardigan
> Lands' End candy-striped pinpoint button-down
> Blanford (?) repp tie
> Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
> Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


I hit reply to compliment the sweater and then noticed it was Rugby. THAT'S why it looks so authentic! Nice look overall.


----------



## Trip English

svb said:


>


Slim khakis? Unstructured jacket? (What appears to be) a spread collar? Classic tortoise frames? A robust knit layer?

It's my brother from another mother!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> I hit reply to compliment the sweater and then noticed it was Rugby. THAT'S why it looks so authentic! Nice look overall.


Thanks, Trip!


----------



## Peak and Pine

svb said:


>


This is good. Shawl cardigans are good. Very _There Will Be Blood_. A little curious about the Dagwood-size buttons tho. The butt dangling from the right hand, just the right amount of je ne sais quoi, tho it could be just a shadow; I'm often wrong about these things.


----------



## cecil47

dorji said:


> I like that belt Cecil.


Thanks, it was on sale and I've been wanting one for some time.


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cingle said:


> Welcome to the forum, Excelsior!
> 
> Here's today's rig:
> 
> Rugby cardigan
> Lands' End candy-striped pinpoint button-down
> Blanford (?) repp tie
> Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
> Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


Excellent academic attire, especially when not indulged in too frequently, and becoming known for it (which I observe you don't do).


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, Rambler!


----------



## svb

Trip English said:


> (What appears to be) a spread collar?


Club collar.

Here is later in the day, some layers shed:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Saks scarf
Saks gloves
NM sweater
HM jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

ds23pallas said:


> A BB day. The 3/2 sack is a mid-80's "346" model with three patch pockets. OCBD is Traditional Fit (now my favourite fit) in blue uni-stripe, chinos are of the "non-Advantage" variety (disadvantaged?) with 1.5" cuffs. My old LHS in # 8:


 Even the stance is trad.


----------



## P Hudson

Orvis jacket, BB ocbd, LE Argyle and Sutherland belt.


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
rlp turtleneck
ballin cords
h-ps


----------



## fsl1856

Short day in the office then enjoying some hoops the rest of the day.




























RL Green Polo
LE Belt
BB Chinos
Blue Topsiders
Timex on BB strap


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Orvis jacket, BB ocbd, LE Argyle and Sutherland belt.


Nice to see you posting regularly on the thread, again, PH. BB pink bd has been my favorite shirt for many years. What's supposed to be wrong with dark blue chinos?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

fsl1856 said:


> Short day in the office then enjoying some hoops the rest of the day.


Dookies suck.


----------



## fsl1856

WouldaShoulda said:


> Dookies suck.


agree. go terps!


----------



## AlanC

Filson 257
JCrew ivy cap
JPress schoolboy scarf
Lafont Concertos
Hamilton for L.L. Bean windup watch (made in USA-vintage) with BB grosgrain strap
BBBF OCBD
Panta bowtie
vintage shawl collar cardigan ('The Monster')
Zegna cashco cords
Venanzi argyles
Nettleton longwings--vintage NOS


----------



## Orgetorix

I forgot to mention it, but there's a Trad WAYW challenge going on at SF today. I won the Friday challenge a couple weeks ago, and this was my choice of themes. Anyone who's interested should enter.

Here's the description of the challenge: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?t=229326
Post your outfit here: https://www.styleforum.net/showthread.php?p=4223213&posted=1#post4223213
























BB 3/2 sack 3-patch blazer
BB OCBD
J Press wool tartan tie
BB khakis, turned up
Target argyle socks
Nettleton shell tassel loafers


----------



## a4audi08

Looks like some new talent on here.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Absolutely fantastic bow, Alan.


----------



## The Rambler

^second; outstanding knot.


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> A BB day. The 3/2 sack is a mid-80's "346" model with three patch pockets. OCBD is Traditional Fit (now my favourite fit) in blue uni-stripe, chinos are of the "non-Advantage" variety (disadvantaged?) with 1.5" cuffs. My old LHS in # 8:
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Put this picture next to the word "Trad" in the dictionary. Perfect in every detail.


----------



## Trip English

Alan, magnificent as always. One of the best uses of a schoolboy scarf I've seen.

Org, you're coming close to exhausting my ability to issue compliments. Please miss a beat so I have time to recharge.

Today's rig:




























All Garments: RL
Shoes: Topsiders


----------



## Sir Cingle

^That's Fair Isle genius, Trip! I'm digging it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sir Cingle said:


> ^That's Fair Isle genius, Trip! I'm digging it.


Agreed.

But the jury reconvenes in one hour regarding the shirt/tie combo...


----------



## roman totale XVII

Ralph, in all his brand guises, has really nailed the Fair Isle over the last couple of years...


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> All Garments: RL
> Shoes: Topsiders


Interesting combo, Trip. Definitive evidence of your devotion to all things Ralph.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

BB chino blazer, 2 patch pckts
J. Crew Everett Tartan shirt
Banana Republic khakis
BB boat shoes
Salt tortoiseshell eyewear


----------



## mcarthur

hsm camel hair
rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
corbin cords
h-ps


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada overcoat
NM pocket-square
Dunhill sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Nice to see you posting regularly on the thread, again, PH. BB pink bd has been my favorite shirt for many years. What's supposed to be wrong with dark blue chinos?


Thanks for the kind words. As for the blue chinos, within the span that takes in trad and preppy, it seems to be a "rule" for some that dark colors go on top and light colors on the bottom. This has come up at times around this forum. The main exception is of course charcoal trousers. I generally prefer light khakis myself, but occasionally wear navy or brown.


----------



## Saltydog

Excelsior said:


> Trying to put this new tweed suit I inherited to some use.. any suggestions?  (for the record, this jacket is part of a suit with matching trousers, but it just seems a little too tweed-y)
> 
> Burberry Jacket
> Brooks OCBD
> Von Mises institute Crest Tie
> Brooks Clark Chinos
> Bass Loafers


I like the entire rig. Personally, and I think I have a lot of company, tweed and khaki go together quite well. A very traditional pairing. Not that there is anything wrong with a complete tweed suit if the climate is right. Either way looks good.


----------



## The Rambler

a tweed jacket, khakis, pennies, and maybe a sweater is my default setting in fall and winter, though a lighter, tightly woven suit-type tweed, not so much. Depends how sensitive you are to the orphan look.


----------



## Trip English

"My body is a lock-box of diamonds, uranium, and assassin nobility" -Charlie Sheen





































Sportcoat - RL
Shirt - RL
Tie - RL
Belt - RL
Jeans - Levis 511
Shoes - Magnani
Attitude - WINNING!


----------



## Jovan

Quoting Charlie Sheen - FAILING.

That sport coat, however - WINNING!


----------



## Trip English

"Rock bottom? That's a fishing term" -Charlie Sheen


----------



## closerlook

Sir Cingle said:


> ^That's Fair Isle genius, Trip! I'm digging it.


I have the same one. its cut large so its a little too loose on me. Looks perfect on trip.


----------



## The Rambler

^^ I'm really digging the last couple outfits, Trip. I think they could be well described as "the Trip English look."


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> ^^ I'm really digging the last couple outfits, Trip. I think they could be well described as "the Trip English look."


I will cherish that among my most treasured accolades. My wife has even commented that I seem to be returning to form lately.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
RLP polo
Earl jeans
Prada belt
PS socks
Kiton loafers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
I don't know, Rambler. I'm getting a little worried about Trip. That last shirt and tie combo, the recent abandonment of BB OCBDs, square-toed shoes, quoting Charlie Sheen...the obsession with RL. He could be skating a bit close to the edge. Next he'll claim he has tiger's blood. Is there such a thing as a trad intervention? We may need to be prepared. Sharp coat though.


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> I don't know, Rambler. I'm getting a little worried about Trip. That last shirt and tie combo, the recent abandonment of BB OCBDs, square-toed shoes, quoting Charlie Sheen...the obsession with RL. He could be skating a bit close to the edge. Next he'll claim he has tiger's blood. Is there such a thing as a trad intervention? We may need to be prepared. Sharp coat though.


I presume you are referring to his, er, poetic license with the great tradition :icon_smile_wink:; but that's ok, it's mossbacked old fogeys like ourselves that give it its edge.


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> I don't know, Rambler. I'm getting a little worried about Trip. That last shirt and tie combo, the recent abandonment of BB OCBDs, square-toed shoes, quoting Charlie Sheen...the obsession with RL. He could be skating a bit close to the edge. Next he'll claim he has tiger's blood. Is there such a thing as a trad intervention? We may need to be prepared. Sharp coat though.


SQAURE TOED SHOES??? I think we need to study our shapes. I believe Ralph Lauren makes an artisinal set of heirloom flash-cards in a sterling silver case I can lend you.


----------



## Saltydog

Perhaps the eyesight is failing a bit (actually, that's a given)...but, Trip...those double Monks 
_do seem_ to have a somewhat squarish toe. Not Euro-trash square...but a bit squared off nontheless. Hey, I've got a pair of circa 1979 J&M wingtips with a similar shaped toe. But it doesn't make you a bad person if one of the ropes is a little loose on your trad-dock moorings. I'm with Rambler, we old mossbacks can, and should cut a sharp dressed guy like yourself some slack. It's when 2 of the knots get a little loose that I begin to fear that we may be losing you to the other guys.:icon_jokercolor: (Just pulling your chain--no one hates trad kool aide drinkers more than I. I just like to pretend I'm a purist from time to time.)ic12337:


----------



## ArtVandalay

https://img88.imageshack.us/i/cord1.jpg/

My first contribution...a lovely day in the park.

Hanna tweed cap (Ebay)
BB OCBD (Exchange) - collar looking like hell...windy day.
Cable Car corduroy sack (exchange)
Levi's 505's (Zappos)
Leatherman surcingle belt (exchange)
Targyles 
AE Eastports (gift)
AE Watch band
Iwan Reis pipe packed with Gaslight tobacco


----------



## Trip English

Nice work, Art.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ I have the same hat Art, also from the bay, and recently got a pair of 505s that I love. Great Job. Perfectly simple.


----------



## Trip English

All attire: RL


----------



## ArtVandalay

Love that blue gingham shirt, Trip. That's next on my list.


----------



## Saltydog

Art and Trip...good rigs, both!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
Varvatos socks
Lobb balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## AlanC

Sorry about the lighting issues.

BB suit
Truzzi shirt
Nicky tie
Hober square
EG shoes


----------



## mcarthur

rlp sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords


----------



## P Hudson

J Press hopsack blazer, RL Polo madras shirt, Polo seersucker trousers, and AE saddles.


----------



## spielerman

P Hudson said:


> J Press hopsack blazer, RL Polo madras shirt, Polo seersucker trousers, and AE saddles.


I guess spring has sprung! I'm still a newbie and trying to figure this all out.. Love the madras!

Can you wear seersucker pants separate like this? (obvioulsy, just done!) - is that Trad?

Now what about a seersucker blazer on its own, what to pair it with in the pant department?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^ P Hudsons lives in Australia where winter is summer, toilets run backwards and toothbrush fences are mocked.


----------



## P Hudson

spielerman said:


> Can you wear seersucker pants separate like this? (obvioulsy, just done!) - is that Trad?
> 
> Now what about a seersucker blazer on its own, what to pair it with in the pant department?


I own seersucker trousers, shorts and jackets, but haven't had a suit since the 1980s. The jacket is a bit tricky: I usually wear mine with navy chinos or dark gray linen trousers. The navy pants seem like the easiest match. I tend to worry more about what shirt to wear with it.

I should add that nobody else in Sydney is wearing seersucker, saddle shoes--or for that matter TNSIL J Press jackets and button down collars, so I'm breaking more "rules" here than you can imagine.


----------



## fsl1856

BB Blue OCBD
BB Navy Cardigan
BB Chinos
LE Surcingle Belt
BB #8
Target socks


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Nice shoes!!



P Hudson said:


> I tend to worry more about what shirt to wear with it.


I'd worry about your shirt as well. The plaid vs stripe may be a bit mutch.

Sticking to solid is boring but it works.


----------



## The Rambler

Brown gab
Nice shantung tie with Yale Co-op label, from WGP via the exchange


----------



## Jovan

Rambler, looks great, I just wish it could be seen clearer! Maybe your camera had trouble adjusting as soon as you got into frame?



WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice shoes!!
> 
> I'd worry about your shirt as well. The plaid vs stripe may be a bit mutch.
> 
> Sticking to solid is boring but it works.


 I'll concede that I'm pretty gosh darn boring, in that case. Most everything I own, aside from sport shirts and ties, is solid.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> Rambler, looks great, I just wish it could be seen clearer! Maybe your camera had trouble adjusting as soon as you got into frame?


Something like that. I apologize for poor focus: I heard my wife approaching, and had to stuff the camera in my pocket before i could try again :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Something like that. I apologize for poor focus: I heard my wife approaching, and had to stuff the camera in my pocket before i could try again :icon_smile_wink:


I'm not sure I could handle the stress of hiding my camera AND the empty beer bottles!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Back from vacation...
















 

Southwick suit
JAB shirt
American Living tie
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## Saltydog

fsl1856 said:


> BB Blue OCBD
> BB Navy Cardigan
> BB Chinos
> LE Surcingle Belt
> BB #8
> Target socks


Those BB LHS #8 look fantastic! One of the best polishing jobs I've seen outside uncle's. you must have really put the elbow grease into those. Compliments.


----------



## fsl1856

Saltydog said:


> Those BB LHS #8 look fantastic! One of the best polishing jobs I've seen outside uncle's. you must have really put the elbow grease into those. Compliments.


thanks, just polished them yesterday actually. First pair of cordovan shoes and the first polish since i bought them. I was worried about ruining them and considered paying someone to do it but just looked for some tips online instead, I think they turned out ok.


----------



## DCdave

Orgetorix,

Nice classic look! I like the fit of that suit, wish I could get mine to fit like that. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Trip English said:


>


Oooooooooo, spread collar (Regent?). Really swell. Welcome to the dark side. Me really likes it.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo University Club jacket, BB shirt and tie, LE trousers.


----------



## P Hudson

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> I'd worry about your shirt as well. The plaid vs stripe may be a bit mutch.
> 
> Sticking to solid is boring but it works.


Thanks for the comment. I was talking about the shirt I'd wear with a seersucker jacket. I'm not the least bit worried about the striped trousers with a madras shirt because (1) they aren't really seen together, since I'm wearing a blazer; and (2) seersucker looks like a light colored solid from more than a few feet away. IMO the scale of the patterns would be more of a problem than the presence of plaid and stripe. In this instance, the scale isn't an issue at all.


----------



## kitonbrioni

HF jacket
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
Trafalgar belt
PS socks
Ferragamo bluchers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports jacket
lambswool sweater
bj turtleneck
ballin cords
h-ps


----------



## Saltydog

P Hudson said:


> Polo University Club jacket, BB shirt and tie, LE trousers.


I like the outfit very much. Are the trousers Legacy Chinos?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

fsl1856 said:


> BB Blue OCBD
> BB Navy Cardigan
> BB Chinos
> LE Surcingle Belt
> BB #8
> Target socks


 Very nice.


----------



## Saltydog

That _is_ a truly outstanding shirt, Trip...worth flirting with the dark side for . I do like a high spread collar if it sits just right and that one does. Is it a two button collar?


----------



## cecil47

Feels like spring.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^That's one hell of a roll.


----------



## Jovan

Peak and Pine said:


> Welcome to the dark side.


 Shall I strike up the iconic John Williams music?


----------



## P Hudson

Saltydog said:


> I like the outfit very much. Are the trousers Legacy Chinos?


I'm afraid I can't answer that. I've had them for some time, so I don't think so. I think they are the standard issue from about 10 years ago, but in a non-standard (i.e. hard to match) color.

Cecil47, that is a terrific jacket. It is interesting and colorful without having ironic overtones.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> Shall I strike up the iconic John Williams music?


You'd be surprised what I'm actually whistling as I peek at this thread. However and not being trad, I think a lot of the stuff here looks quite good, particularly on the ages and shapes who choose to wear it. I think to a nonTrad viewer tho, and I mean out-on-the-street and not in here, much of this stuff will come across neither trad nor dated, but simply as old peoples' clothes. They would be wrong tho. Old people's clothes nowadays are really cheap jeans, really cheap running shoes and really big ball caps with corny sayings. This here is obviously far, far from that. This is a decent way to go, actually an easy way to go; don't know why the trads fuss so since the idea I think is to look like you don 't fuss. But this thread's for pics, not my ramble and the fits here, particularly these least two pages, look really good.


----------



## Jovan

Guys, record this down in history -- Peak's being genuinely nice for a change.


----------



## Peak and Pine

I have decided to tone it down and let my inner nice-guy out for a breather. Thanks for noticing. I'm also drinking again.


----------



## Jovan

I'm sure that correlation means nothing whatsoever.


----------



## fsl1856

PRL light blue gingham
BB Chinos
LE Belt
Topsiders


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> I'm not the least bit worried about the striped trousers with a madras shirt because (1) they aren't really seen together, since I'm wearing a blazer;


I don't think a blazer or sweater even should enter into it. The shirt and pants should stand alone, else calamity ensue when the unexpected yet inevitable removal occurs!!


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 brown herringbone tweed sack
LE Hyde Park ocbd
JPress tie
LLB double L Khakis
LLB rugged loafer


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford suit
Gitman Bros. shirt
BB tie
Faconnable square
Targyles
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Rambler said:


>


Have never used the phrase sweeeeet before ('cause I'm not 16), but I'm using it now. (But where am I? Darts, chalk stripes, funky hats; this sho ain't your grandfather's Take Ivy.)


----------



## The Rambler

Why, thank you Peaky. I must admit that my suits and jackets aren't strictly trad, and you were kind not to mention my preference for side vents, but reading some Alan Flusser that someone posted, I came upon the phrase "the American Silhouette," which he uses to describe a lightly shaped, darted, but natural shoulder look, I'll say I'm going for that.


----------



## cecil47

St. Charles Ave. said:


> ^^^That's one hell of a roll.


Thanks. Really, all three of my pics have a roll - collar roll, belly roll (I'm working on it), and cuff roll (twice rolled, just to drive Saltydog crazy)!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

cecil47 said:


> Thanks. Really, all three of my pics have a roll - collar roll, belly roll (I'm working on it), and cuff roll (twice rolled, just to drive Saltydog crazy)!


Haha--collar roll, of course.


----------



## chiamdream

Really like that square, Org.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
AC polo
Borrelli pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## eagle2250

Orgetorix said:


> Oxford suit
> Gitman Bros. shirt
> BB tie
> Faconnable square
> Targyles
> Alan McAfee shoes


A great look and that is the most striking pocket square (I think) that I have ever seen! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


very sharp


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^my sentiments exactly.


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports jacket
lambs wool sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h-ps


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


>


Impeccable, Rambler...simply impeccable. Even your highly discerning better half had to be impressed with this rig, no?


----------



## Saltydog

cecil47 said:


> Thanks. Really, all three of my pics have a roll - collar roll, belly roll (I'm working on it), and cuff roll (twice rolled, just to drive Saltydog crazy)!


Believe me, cecil, _my_ 2nd (belly roll) drives me a lot crazier than anyones britches leg roll. It's also a lot harder to undo.


----------



## cecil47

Saltydog said:


> Believe me, cecil, _my_ 2nd (belly roll) drives me a lot crazier than anyones britches leg roll. It's also a lot harder to undo.


That's one subject we agree on completely!


----------



## cecil47

BB poplin sack
LE ppbd
BB tie
LLB trout belt
BB khakis
LE argyles
AE loafers


----------



## cecil47

P Hudson said:


> Cecil47, that is a terrific jacket. It is interesting and colorful without having ironic overtones.


thanks, it's a Cambridge Club for Berlin's of Charleston SC.


----------



## P Hudson

Press jacket, BB university stripe, BB square from the Exchange, Timex on Central. Hadn't noticed that the sleeves are pretty long on that shirt.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys. Salty, she who must be obeyed said nothing, but she knew I was headed downtown for a business meeting, and her views on the world of finance, that it is a fraudulent enterprise, are well known in my house.

Aged sharkskin, Phila Anglers Club tie (opening day in PA in two weeks):


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> ...and her views on the world of finance, that it is a fraudulent enterprise, are well known in my house.


Poor thing, must be a college professor!!

*Shark*skin??

Excellent touch!!


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

I like this!



P Hudson said:


> Press jacket, BB university stripe, BB square from the Exchange, Timex on Central. Hadn't noticed that the sleeves are pretty long on that shirt.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Aged sharkskin, Phila Anglers Club tie (opening day in PA in two weeks):


 Rambler: great suited looks lately! 
I also like your tie today- here in MN winter season opened Jan. 1, and Wisco's state just opened about a week ago.


----------



## Orgetorix

(old picture of the cufflinks, but those are the ones I'm wearing today.)

JAB suit
BB shirt
Drakes tie
Vintage links
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## Jovan

Poor upr_crust has been holding the fort all by himself the last few days in the other WAYW! Given that not all of you are being strictly trad, how about giving him some company?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Jovan said:


> *Poor upr_crust* has been holding the fort all by himself the last few days... )


You mean Bruce?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Barneys sweater
NM pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
NM penny loafers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

Corbin Sack, Eagle OCBD, LE tie, Grandfather's old mug.



I'm considering taking the trousers to the tailor. I've lost some weight and their beginning to look a bit shapeless.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Poor upr_crust has been holding the fort all by himself the last few days in the other WAYW! Given that not all of you are being strictly trad, how about giving him some company?


Why don't you just change the name of the thread to "What is Upr_Crust wearing today?" That thread's been dying for a long time. Trad is steady as she goes.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid sport coat
BB blue ocbd
PRL tie
PRL wool pants
BB penny loafers


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports coat
lambswool sweater
bj turtleneck
ballin cords
h-ps


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Why don't you just change the name of the thread to "What is Upr_Crust wearing today?" That thread's been dying for a long time. Trad is steady as she goes.


 Says the one wearing Ralph Lauren spread collar shirts.


----------



## 32rollandrock

This suit is, IMHO, a magnificent fit. The one by JAB, a few postings down from here, not so much, in my estimation. It would be cool to look at them side-by-side, but I am much too lazy to figure out how to engineer that.

Regardless, the lesson learned: You get what you pay for, although knowing O., both get-ups were acquired for a secondhand song. He is the king of southland junk stores, I am told.



Orgetorix said:


> Back from vacation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick suit
> JAB shirt
> American Living tie
> J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## The Rambler

lighter weight wool for springlike day; Philadelphia Racquet Club tie


----------



## CMDC

Despite being historically incorrect given my Irish heritage, we're going w/Blackwatch today. I don't get to wear this jacket enough.

Huntington 3/2 sack blackwatch jacket
BB white ocbd
BB solid repp
LLB town and field pants
Gunboats


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> lighter weight wool for springlike day; Philadelphia Racquet Club tie


^^^

I wore Hanover perf cap toes like that for years. I miss them.

We went to a wedding at the Philadelphia Cricket Club once.

Swanky!!

I seemed to recall a businessman's club down town, is the PRC similar??


----------



## ds23pallas

CMDC said:


> Despite being historically incorrect given my Irish heritage, we're going w/Blackwatch today. I don't get to wear this jacket enough.
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack blackwatch jacket
> BB white ocbd
> BB solid repp
> LLB town and field pants
> Gunboats


CMDC,

What make are your gunboats? Are they a pebblegrain? A pebblegrain longwing in that colour is something I'm keeping an eye out for.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> I seemed to recall a businessman's club down town, is the PRC similar??


It's been in the same downtown building for probably 100 years. Squash courts, old indoor pool, a library, a bar, 2 restaurants, snapper and pepper pot soup always on the menu, a rule against displaying business papers, and, most notably, a court tennis court, the game with angled roofs and window holes in play, etc.


----------



## CMDC

DS,

They are pebblegrain. They're actually tagged Stafford--got them on the Exchange here a while back. My guess is that they're made by Florsheim as they seem virtually identical in build and shape to their current model.


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC said:


> Despite being historically incorrect given my Irish heritage, we're going w/Blackwatch today. I don't get to wear this jacket enough.


Beautiful jacket, CMDC, but, historically speaking, the Black Watch were stationed in Northern Ireland in the thick of things. They were a favorite IRA target. Not really in the spirit of green beer and leprechauns :biggrin2:


----------



## CMDC

The Rambler said:


> It's been in the same downtown building for probably 100 years. Squash courts, old indoor pool, a library, a bar, 2 restaurants, snapper and pepper pot soup always on the menu, a rule against displaying business papers, and, most notably, a court tennis court, the game with angled roofs and window holes in play, etc.


There's a funny scene in "Trading Places" where Dan Aykroyd tries to go back to his old Phila club. Same one???


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> It's been in the same downtown building for probably 100 years. Squash courts, old indoor pool, a library, a bar, 2 restaurants, snapper and pepper pot soup always on the menu, a rule against displaying business papers, and, most notably, a court tennis court, the game with angled roofs and window holes in play, etc.


...and a No Chicks policy??

Sounds nice!!


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...and a No Chicks policy??
> 
> Sounds nice!!


No, that went by the boards some time ago, taking with it the quaint custom of swimming naked in the pool.


----------



## Orgetorix

32rollandrock said:


> This suit is, IMHO, a magnificent fit. The one by JAB, a few postings down from here, not so much, in my estimation. It would be cool to look at them side-by-side, but I am much too lazy to figure out how to engineer that.
> 
> Regardless, the lesson learned: You get what you pay for, although knowing O., both get-ups were acquired for a secondhand song. He is the king of southland junk stores, I am told.


Here they are side-by-side, Southwick on the left and JAB on the right. You're certainly right that the Southwick is a better fit, although even the JAB isn't my worst fitting suit. And you also happen to be right about getting what you pay for--I got the Southwick for $30 from Cards in the Exchange, and the JAB was $15 at a thrift store.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> There's a funny scene in "Trading Places" where Dan Aykroyd tries to go back to his old Phila club. Same one???


Ah, now I remember, I was thinking about the Union League.

I believe that was the club they were impersonating in the movie.

...and No Party-Pooping Chicks allowed!!


----------



## The Rambler

They are now, at both clubs. CMDC, iirc it was the Union League in that very funny movie, but I'm not sure.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Looks as if Spanky and me are the last refuge...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Varvatos sweater
Brioni cords
NM belt DY buckle
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Kiton cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## P Hudson

BB brown herringbone sack with the naturalest of shoulders, LE paintbrush shirt, Polo Philip Pant.


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports coat
rlp lambswool sweater
rlp turtleneck
hf cords
h-ps


----------



## chilton

After more Guinness than I would care to admit and a small nod to the Irish, despite not being Irish, I offer my first WAYWT post. Also, see if you can guess what upset team I was rooting for today(hint: watch strap)...
























Pardon the pleats(Wisco knows what is up regarding those) and darts(thanks Orvis)... The jacket is getting the sleeves officially shortened tomorrow.


----------



## chilton

The Rambler said:


> It's been in the same downtown building for probably 100 years. Squash courts, old indoor pool, a library, a bar, 2 restaurants, snapper and pepper pot soup always on the menu, a rule against displaying business papers, and, most notably, a court tennis court, the game with angled roofs and window holes in play, etc.


Funny you mention this, a friend of mine(Episcopal squash) was invited to play on the last court built in 1997, the prior being from 1923. He mentioned RCOP had one also, small world.


----------



## Beefeater

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack glenplaid sport coat
> BB blue ocbd
> PRL tie
> PRL wool pants
> BB penny loafers


Great looking jacket & tie combo.


----------



## P Hudson

Beefeater said:


> Great looking jacket & tie combo.


I'll take this opportunity to chime in and agree with Beefeater. The thread has been lively lately, with lots of great looks. CDMC, yours are consistently outstanding.


----------



## The Rambler

I'll second that on CMDC, and add that now that it's Septemberish in Australia, you've been showing some sharp looks too, PH.

Showing off my BB NJGA 100th anniversary tie (it was founded in 1900) which I got from Cards5, via the exchange, about a year ago, my first "thrift" ever, and a Paul Stuart shirt from swb, also via the exchange:


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

CMDC said:


> Despite being historically incorrect given my Irish heritage, we're going w/Blackwatch today. I don't get to wear this jacket enough.
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack blackwatch jacket
> BB white ocbd
> BB solid repp
> LLB town and field pants
> Gunboats


I knew 3 Irish Senior NCOs in the Black Watch and in WW1 the 13th batalion were mainly recruited from Atholl (which is very old Gaelic for New Ireland), enjoy wearing it.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:









 

Zegna jacket
Bespoke (not for me) pants
Lands End shirt
Vintage tie
BB monks


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Barneys pant
Zegna belt
Brioni socks
Gucci penny loafers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports coat
rlp lambswool sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h-ps


----------



## mcarthur

rlp lambswool sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords


----------



## Trip English

First a pic from a romp with one of the dogs from a few days ago:










Navy Bedale, Levis, Sperry's, OCBD.

And from today:














































Sport Coat: Nordstrom House Brand
Shirt: Borrelli
Tie: RL
Pants: BB Clark Cords
Shoes: Cole Haan bits
Socks: Targyles


----------



## kitonbrioni

TR jacket
Brioni shirt
Mason's pant
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
AE balmorals
Guerlain cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## leisureclass

Trip, I love the juxtaposition of you in that nice rig, and whoever that is on TV


----------



## Trip English

That's Bob Birch. A guitarist in Elton John's touring band. (I looked that up. That is not knowledge I keep at my fingertips).

He apparently looks like that all the time.


----------



## The Rambler

+1 for taking dogs to the beach.


----------



## cecil47

Saint Patrick's Day





unseen BB khaki poplin sack
LE Hyde Park
LE tie
Leatherman duck belt
Central band
BB khakis
LE argyles
AE fullstrap pennies



Spring is here in the Land of Enchantment!
JCP poplin bd
same Central band
LE shorts
blindingly white legs
Sperry's
Little blue wagon
unseen XX


----------



## mcarthur

optimo fedora
north face jacket


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Kiton tie
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Kleinberg belt
Varvatos socks
Lobb balmorals
Prada cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## joenobody0

kitonbrioni said:


> *Kiton suit
> Kiton tie
> Brioni pocket-square
> Brioni shirt*
> Kleinberg belt
> Varvatos socks
> Lobb balmorals
> Prada cologne
> Cartier watch


Living up to your name!


----------



## P Hudson

Rainy day wear: RL Polo mac, BB Golden Fleece Sack in charcoal, BB ppbd, BB square.


----------



## Per

Trip English said:


> First a pic from a romp with one of the dogs from a few days ago:
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excelent! Great outfit!
> 
> I have to reconsider my skepcisism towards bit loafers


----------



## Per

Spring is coming to Stockholm, yesterday it was 42 degrees F! 

Jacket, Vintage varsity jacket 
Pants, PRL khakis
Shirt, BB OCBD
Sweater, shetland wool crew neck from O'Connells
Shoes, chukka boots from C&J (Chepstow)
Gymbag, Rugby (not that nice)

------------------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Wisco

^^^ Nice look Per. Very American Prep school boy!

I have been busy at work and home and haven't had time to post in awhile. Changes at work, but hopefully in a good way. Anyway, one of my signature looks is the combination of gray, blue and brown. So many ways to combine patterns and textures.

Gray micro-check 3b Isaia wool suit. (eBay is a wonderful thing sometimes!)
Blue end on end spread collar shirt
Brown Hober Grenadine tie
Tan silk PS with red/brown/blue paisley pattern










A little dour facial expression this morning... still searching for some coffee.



















Alfred Sargent cap toe oxford


----------



## Trip English

Per - Per-fection 

Wisco - Welcome back. Great colors and textures, but what's the deal with that top button?


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> Per - Per-fection
> 
> Wisco - Welcome back. Great colors and textures, but what's the deal with that top button?


Trip,

The buttons and sleeves had a mind of their own this morning, though the button stance is a bit high regardless. The shoulders however are glorious.


----------



## The Rambler

elegant combination, Wisco. Which brown is the tie?

bottom photo is superb, Per: who takes the pictures?


----------



## Per

Wisco, great business attire!



The Rambler said:


> elegant combination, Wisco. Which brown is the tie?
> 
> bottom photo is superb, Per: who takes the pictures?


The Rambler, thanks! My Girlfriend with a Sony Nex-5.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> elegant combination, Wisco. Which brown is the tie?


Hober Dark Chocolate #5.

in contrast to the "Dark Sienna #31", similar gray suit and same silk PS in this pic from the archives


----------



## Orgetorix

Time to break out the pastels, now that spring has arrived.
















 

Kingsridge suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## leisureclass

Excuse the poor photo quality.

Vintage Hathaway OCBD, complete with flap pocket and the best collar roll in my closet.
Vintage Stafford Knit tie
Vintage Pringle Cardigan

Not Shown:
Brown Cords from my last WAYW post
Clarks DB


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Truzzi shirt
Levis 501
Nocona belt
NM socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## The Rambler

leisureclass said:


>


really good vintage combination!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Per said:


> Spring is coming to Stockholm, yesterday it was 42 degrees F!
> 
> Jacket, Vintage varsity jacket
> Pants, PRL khakis
> Shirt, BB OCBD
> Sweater, shetland wool crew neck from O'Connells
> Shoes, chukka boots from C&J (Chepstow)
> Gymbag, Rugby (not that nice)
> 
> ------------------------------------
> Check out my blog.


 Per, you really should post more often. Excellent pics.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

leisureclass said:


> Vintage Hathaway OCBD, complete with flap pocket and the best collar roll in my closet.
> Vintage Stafford Knit tie
> Vintage Pringle Cardigan
> 
> Not Shown:
> Brown Cords from my last WAYW post
> Clarks DB


 That _is_ a great roll. The cardigan/bd/tie became my go-to combo this fall and winter.


----------



## P Hudson

This is a NOS POW suit by Oakloom of Baltimore that I picked up a few years ago. LE Hyde Park OCBD. Knit tie, made in USA, bought new for <$3 when they were totally out of style. AE Richmond Longwings.


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports coat
rlp lambswool sweater
bj turtleneck
ballin cords
h-ps


----------



## a4audi08

kitonbrioni said:


> Kiton suit
> Kiton tie
> Brioni pocket-square
> Brioni shirt
> Kleinberg belt
> Varvatos socks
> Lobb balmorals
> Prada cologne
> Cartier watch


Some things never change! lol


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> camel hair sports coat
> rlp lambswool sweater
> bj turtleneck
> ballin cords
> h-ps


Very nice color palette Uncle Mac...looking great, as always! :thumbs-up:


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed jacket. Really nice speckled pattern. Recent thrift find.
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Wisco

Gray, cold, rain and snow... what happened to Spring! Anyway, feeling rather Tradly this morning. Please excuse the flash glare off the glasses.




















 BB Red/white Uni stripe OCBD
 LE Argyle and Sutherland repp tie
 BB 3/2 sack blazer. I waited 6 months for this awhile ago and bought it a size too small for my then weight. My recent 12 lbs of weight loss (and still more to go!) has brought the fit back to acceptable. My jacket arms appear a wee bit long, but I just didn't pull the shirt cuffs down.
 White cotton PS with green border
 Warby Parker "Finn" glasses, Sandalwood matte color
 Bills M1P Khaki color (not shown)
Targyles (gray/red/navy, not shown)
 Burgundy Ecco PTB (not shown; rubber sole, supportive foot bed and great in the shite weather today)


----------



## YoungClayB

It's been a while since I've posted (in either forum) so I figured I would pop in and say hello. 

Just hanging around the house today taking care of a sick baby. Pray for sleep.


----------



## The Rambler

Hope sick baby gets well soon, we'll forgive the untucked shirt on that account. Nice to see that Charlotte is greening up, no such thing yet here:


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the nice words on my rig yesterday Rambler and St. Charles. I picked up both the BD and the Wool knit for a song while thrifting in FL. If anyone ever gets stuck down there visiting relatives like I was, the thrifting is great. There are considerably more shops per square mile in the Sarasota/Bradenton area than most places I've been in the Northeast.


----------



## Orgetorix

Samuelsohn suit
Robert Talbott shirt
BB tie and square
BB monks


----------



## Wisco

leisureclass said:


> Thanks for the nice words on my rig yesterday Rambler and St. Charles. I picked up both the BD and the Wool knit for a song while thrifting in FL. If anyone ever gets stuck down there visiting relatives like I was, the thrifting is great. There are considerably more shops per square mile in the Sarasota/Bradenton area than most places I've been in the Northeast.


Sarasota is damn near a suburb of Long Island these days! Good place for thrifting, pawn shop Rolex watches and low mileage Cadillacs.


----------



## Cowtown

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed jacket. Really nice speckled pattern. Recent thrift find.
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> LLB double L khakis
> Alden AWW


Nice find on the Harris Tweed. Getting too warm for me to wear my heavier tweeds.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Wisco, are those patch pockets I see on the bottom or are my eyes deceiving me?


----------



## Wisco

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Wisco, are those patch pockets I see on the bottom or are my eyes deceiving me?


St. Charles,

Those are indeed patch pockets on the BB 3/2 sack. I bought it at the last Corporate Card (Thanks AAAC!) event maybe a year ago.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
RLPL shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
testoni monkstraps
VW cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## P Hudson

*Thumbing my nose at the Plaid/Stripes fascists.*

RLP 3/2 madras jacket, LE university stripe shirt, knit tie, Polo Philip Pants, Polo argyles, AE saddles.


----------



## The Rambler

you have relatives living in the old country, no? ...seriously, my monitor can't see the stripes on your shirt.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> you have relatives living in the old country, no? ...seriously, my monitor can't see the stripes on your shirt.


Yes, I do. My relatives are mostly clustered in the Midwest of the US and in western Germany, with exceptions in various other places. I can't think of any family remaining in the UK at present.

I agree about not seeing the stripes: that was sort of my point the other day when people questioned my madras shirt with seersucker trousers. The faint stripes blend together anyway.


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> Very nice color palette Uncle Mac...looking great, as always! :thumbs-up:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

camel hair sports coat
rlp lambswool sweater
bj turtleneck
hf cords
h ps


----------



## cecil47

BB poplin sack
LE OCBD
Hilfiger tie
unseen Hamilton winder on AE
BB belt w/ silver buckle
BB khakis, turned up
Target socks
Florsheim full straps


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> BB poplin sack
> LE OCBD
> Hilfiger tie
> unseen Hamilton winder on AE
> BB belt w/ silver buckle
> BB khakis, turned up
> Target socks
> Florsheim full straps


good looking attire


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 houndstooth sack
BB ecru ocbd
PRL repp
PRL charcoal flannels
Gunboats



















A Trip inspired angle...


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## YoungClayB

Sorry for the bathroom pic...had to leave the house in a hurry this morning.


----------



## Wisco

Damn this winter! After a few days in the 50-60F temps, we're back to rain/snow and cold. I had considered putting away some of the F/W gear, but reached for the gray flannel this morning.... hopefully for the last time until fall.




















 Gray flannel SB "drape suit", MTM by MyTailor.Com
 Blue with white striped spread collar shirt, Ben Silver
 Rust silk knit tie, Paul Stewart
 Purple ground with dark red silk PS
 AE color #8 SC MacNeil gunboats
 Gray socks


----------



## cecil47

mcarthur said:


> good looking attire


Thank you Uncle.


----------



## Patrick06790

The basic What Are You Wearing stuff caught the eye of a web producer for the NBC affiliate in Hartford.

https://www.thefeast.com/connecticu...s-Looks-Dandy-on-a-Shoestring--118508769.html


----------



## WouldaShoulda

"The Woodrow Wilson Look"

:biggrin2:


----------



## The Rambler

Congratulations, Patrick, glorious!


----------



## a4audi08

Patrick06790 said:


> The basic What Are You Wearing stuff caught the eye of a web producer for the NBC affiliate in Hartford.
> 
> https://www.thefeast.com/connecticu...s-Looks-Dandy-on-a-Shoestring--118508769.html


Congrats!


----------



## Jovan

Wisco: Is that how you naturally stand with your arms at your sides? I think if you bought bespoke it would eliminate those wrinkles in your sleeves. I see it not only on this MTM, but many of your off the rack coats as well.


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> Wisco: Is that how you naturally stand with your arms at your sides? I think if you bought bespoke it would eliminate those wrinkles in your sleeves. I see it not only on this MTM, but many of your off the rack coats as well.


Jovan,

It's natural as much as I didn't think about my stance when shooting this photo. This is the second MTM suit from this vendor and I have a few other details I want ironed out in the next try. As you have seen, I have larger than proportional upper arms/shoulders for my chest measurement size.


----------



## P Hudson

This is a great page today: everyone's pics are good, and the article about Patrick made my day.

I'm wearing a Nordstrom wool/silk/linen jacket over an LE highlander shirt and a pair of cavalry twills. The socks are BB's dreaded argyles and the pennys are by Florsheim.


----------



## K Street

WouldaShoulda said:


> "The Woodrow Wilson Look"
> 
> :biggrin2:


Excellent inspiration for this look can be found here:


----------



## AlanC

*sniff* *sniff* And to think I remember when Patrick was chasing people for a living. It makes the heart proud.


----------



## fsl1856

BB Bold Blue Check BD
PRL Chinos
LE Belt
PRL Loafers
Timex on BB strap


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> Excellent inspiration for this look can be found here:


I was in Staunton, VA a few weeks ago but have yet to visit the museum.


----------



## Patrick06790

AlanC said:


> *sniff* *sniff* And to think I remember when Patrick was chasing people for a living. It makes the heart proud.


In my Alden "Addict Pursuit shoes."


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> This is a great page today: everyone's pics are good, and the article about Patrick made my day.
> 
> I'm wearing a Nordstrom wool/silk/linen jacket over an LE highlander shirt and a pair of cavalry twills. The socks are BB's dreaded argyles and the pennys are by Florsheim.


I'm looking forward to breaking out my BB version of this jacket soon.

Hoping to pull it off as well as you!!

Are the Florshiems vintage or made in India??


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 Donegal Mist tweed sack--recent ebay snag
JPress blue ocbd
LE repp w/school colors--big game tomorrow night
LLB double L khakis
LLB rugged loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 Donegal Mist tweed sack--recent ebay snag
> JPress blue ocbd
> LE repp w/school colors--big game tomorrow night
> LLB double L khakis
> LLB rugged loafers


Didn't realize you followed Housatonic Valley Regional High School


----------



## CMDC

^We are all Mountaineers this week.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> ^We are all Mountaineers this week.


So why are you wearing my Delaware tie??


----------



## CMDC

Not Delaware...Mountaineers was a riff on Patrick's take.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trying to conjure up spring with linen and flowers while still making my peace with Old Man Winter's stubborn presence.
















  

Southwick suit
BB shirt & vest
Polo RL tie
Vintage links
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## a4audi08

^^^ beautiful tie


----------



## Trip English

Outstanding Org. Every last detail present and accounted for.


----------



## The Rambler

I'm liking the buff vest with the dark suit and bright blue tie, Org, very smart!


----------



## Wisco

^^ Org is really sharp today. I especially love the contrast between the dark suit and cream vest.

I have been a busy beaver today and finally got a chance for quick WAYWT shots











 BB 1818 Madison jacket. Brown plaid with blue under plaid.
 Mercer poplin straight color shirt. Bond St. Blue. A smaller collar that doesn't suit me well nor this larger body tie. Live and learn...
 Hober cashmere tie. Dark red and black
 LE silk PS. Blue with navy spots
 BB gray flannel trousers (19F this morning in Wisconsin!)
 Navy socks
 Alden shortwings, dark chocolate suede


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. Today's outfit didn't get much love at TOF, but I'm glad someone likes it. 

Wisco, that jacket fits you particularly well. The shoulders are great, and it has a slimming effect overall.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Lorenzini shirt
CK cords
Brioni belt
PS socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
GP watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. Today's outfit didn't get much love at TOF, but I'm glad someone likes it.
> 
> Wisco, that jacket fits you particularly well. The shoulders are great, and it has a slimming effect overall.


 Great outfit Org. Perfect fit as well.


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. Today's outfit didn't get much love at TOF, but I'm glad someone likes it.


I love the comment from TOF "...but I guess they are used to you at this point."


----------



## cecil47

Spring colors today
Southwick sack (I've got some white buttons for it from Cards)
BB PPBD
BB tie
Hamilton winder on AE 
BB khakis
Targyles
Hanover shell B&H


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Awesome patina on those shells!


----------



## a4audi08

suit: hsm
shirt: bb 
tie: bb
shoes: ae sanford
socks: polo


----------



## P Hudson

Love that jacket, Wisco.

I'm wearing an old silk and wool BB jacket, BB white with navy stripe shirt (I forgot that I'd unbuttoned that sleeve), LE Charter Collection tie, Polo trousers, AE Titans, khaki socks (not as white as they look in the pic).


----------



## cecil47

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Awesome patina on those shells!


Thanks O.


----------



## leisureclass

Spring Casual Friday? Just got home from work.

Vtg Knockoff Baracuta
Allen Collins (Trad shop in my adopted hometown of W. Hartford, CT - not that I got it there) Shetland Argyle Vest
J Crew pinpoint pinstripe BD (don't worry, I thrifted it for 2.99)
LLB Boat and Tote

Not Show:
Levi's 505s
Trashed no-name Boat shoes
Orange socks stolen from my fiance


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass said:


> Spring Casual Friday? Just got home from work.
> 
> Vtg Knockoff Baracuta
> Allen Collins (Trad shop in my adopted hometown of W. Hartford, CT - not that I got it there) Shetland Argyle Vest
> J Crew pinpoint pinstripe BD (don't worry, I thrifted it for 2.99)
> LLB Boat and Tote
> 
> Not Show:
> Levi's 505s
> Trashed no-name Boat shoes
> Orange socks stolen from my fiance


 I like your looks so far. Just wish you had head-to-toe pictures to give the full effect.


----------



## Saltydog

a4audi08 said:


> suit: hsm
> shirt: bb
> tie: bb
> shoes: ae sanford
> socks: polo


Elegant and classic attire. High quality as well. Kudos.


----------



## Saltydog

cecil47 said:


> Spring colors today
> Southwick sack (I've got some white buttons for it from Cards)
> BB PPBD
> BB tie
> Hamilton winder on AE
> BB khakis
> Targyles
> Hanover shell B&H


Over the Moon rig, cecil (except, of course, for my prejudice for rolled up khakis--but to each his own ) Nice combo.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Trip English

Org, knock it off. I feel like a slob every time you post now.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton jacket
Zimmerli t-shirt
NM pant
NM belt
NM socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Saltydog said:


> Over the Moon rig, cecil (except, of course, for my prejudice for rolled up khakis--but to each his own ) Nice combo.


Thanks, I'll give you a pass on the roll-ups ;o)


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: J.Press
Shirt: BB Ainsley Collar
Tie: BB
Pants: BB Clark Advantage Chinos 
Shoes: AE


----------



## Orgetorix

Well done, Trip. You need feel no shame with an outfit like that.


----------



## hookem12387

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









O'Connell's madras 3/2 sack, LE Hyde Park OCBD, J Crew chinos/strap, Bass lwb's.

I couldn't make it 40 days. That's a long time.


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome back and nice try. Your oc madras jacket looks intriguing, one of the nos they've been offering? I bought one last year and liked it, a lot. Favor us with a full picture, please.


----------



## Cowtown

Hookem that madras jacket does look sharp. Would like to see a full pic as well.


----------



## Trip English

How do you find those Bass? I sent mine back.


----------



## TMMKC

Orgetorix said:


> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7434.jpg https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7439.jpg https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7441.jpg


Very well done. I LOVE that tie!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: J.Press
> Shirt: BB Ainsley Collar
> Tie: BB
> Pants: BB Clark Advantage Chinos
> Shoes: AE


Trip,

This is your best jacket fit ever. Slim, but with enough through the chest to suggest a relaxed yet fitted look.


----------



## hookem12387

Here's the full shot. Sorry it took me a bit, I've actually been getting stuff done. It's that time of the year again, I suppose. Thanks for the compliments, yall. Rambler, I believe it is, though I picked it up second hand from Mr Ivy Style, himself. I'm pretty happy with it for the first wearing, though I need to get the sleeves let just a bit. I've also toyed with the idea of getting the cuff buttons made functional,, as I could see pushing up the sleeves just a bit to actually get some wear out of it when it turns 90+ here soon.

Trip, I like them okay. They're not the most amazing shoes in the world, but they were a Christmas present, and I'm not in a position to be über-picky. I'm still not sure I like them with khakis, though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
Zegna shirt
Forever jeans
Nocona belt
NM socks
Gucci balmorals
AOS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip: I have that Press jacket too. It often gets compliments. And it looks good on you.

Hookem: Glad to have you back. The jacket looks nice. I think I'd fix the sleeves, though I can't tell whether your stance in the photo has an impact on their length. All in all, though, it's a nice look.


----------



## hookem12387

Sir Cingle said:


> Trip: I have that Press jacket too. It often gets compliments. And it looks good on you.
> 
> Hookem: Glad to have you back. The jacket looks nice. I think I'd fix the sleeves, though I can't tell whether your stance in the photo has an impact on their length. All in all, though, it's a nice look.


 Sleeves are definitely short. I just need to get to a tailor, and it's been hard to find a good one in Austin


----------



## Trip English

Wisco said:


> Trip,
> 
> This is your best jacket fit ever. Slim, but with enough through the chest to suggest a relaxed yet fitted look.


Thanks amigo. I think I agree. This is destined to become one of my favorite jackets and the likely template for future fits.


----------



## a4audi08

Trip English said:


> Thanks amigo. I think I agree. This is destined to become one of my favorite jackets and the likely template for future fits.


Nice fit, and beautiful colors.

Also you look like Joe Miller - have you heard people say that before


----------



## Trip English

Thanks. And no. I don't think anyone's ever said I look like a specific person. I didn't even remember who Joe Miller was until I googled him.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Hookem,

I admire your habiliment quite a bit here, but . . . ahem . . . how can I say this?

You have a camel toe.

Even your dog notices.


----------



## hookem12387

Hahahahah, I can now see it. Hrm, erm, uh, lets get past this page.

And today: 








Dockers San Fransisco fit chinos (very casual, pretty slim), Broos OCBD, LE Canvas windbreaker (which is actually a bit brighter and lighter than the picture makes it appear).


----------



## Jovan

hookem: Welcome back! I love your two new looks. Those Bass, whatever quality they may be, look great with khakis. They look like a cross between longwings and bucs.


----------



## Orgetorix

A few days ago it was 80 degrees. Now there's snow on the ground. Argh.

















Brooks 3-patch blazer
PRL flannels
Gitman BD
American Living tie
Nettleton tassels


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: J.Press
> Shirt: BB Ainsley Collar
> Tie: BB
> Pants: BB Clark Advantage Chinos
> Shoes: AE


I agree with all the positive comments, Trip. Great fit on the jacket, as well as the rest of the rig. Despite the fact that some on this forum might not agree, the Navy BB Clarks look great. They are the perfect shade and fit and there are times when nothing else will quite do. I know I enjoy mine when the outfit calls for it. Great looking Ainsley collar. Is it must-iron or non-iron? When it comes to white pinpoint or broadcloth I think they both have their pros and cons equally--just wondering. Great tie and knot. What model are the AEs? For what it's worth...I like your hair like it is now, rather than with the "sidewalls"...but just my preference.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## a4audi08

The celebrity graces us with his presence! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

Saltydog said:


> I agree with all the positive comments, Trip. Great fit on the jacket, as well as the rest of the rig. Despite the fact that some on this forum might not agree, the Navy BB Clarks look great. They are the perfect shade and fit and there are times when nothing else will quite do. I know I enjoy mine when the outfit calls for it. Great looking Ainsley collar. Is it must-iron or non-iron? When it comes to white pinpoint or broadcloth I think they both have their pros and cons equally--just wondering. Great tie and knot. What model are the AEs? For what it's worth...I like your hair like it is now, rather than with the "sidewalls"...but just my preference.


Thanks, Salty. I agree that the navy Clarks are great, but like many others I seldom have occasion to wear them. Almost everything I buy is calibrated to something on the khaki spectrum.

The shirt is horrible. Easily my least favorite and likely to wind up, with its fellows, on the exchange or my sale blog as soon as I get through this move next month. A. it's non-iron which I really just can't abide. I used to have a few when I needed to look pressed. Now I just see no need to ever look that way. B. The collar stance is MUCH too low for a spread (or any collar in my opinion). See a few pages back when I'm wearing Borrelli for my perfect non-button down collar. I don't think I'll wear these shirts again if I can help it.

The shoes are Bel Airs. I don't think they're available, but they're slightly pointier than the lwb.

I'm thinking of growing the hair just a bit longer and possibly losing the beard. Maybe I'll grow it back when it will come in grey so I can look like a necromancer.


----------



## Trip English

a4audi08 said:


> The celebrity graces us with his presence! :icon_smile_big:


Nothing can match a Patrick action shot. They're the crown jewels of this thread.


----------



## Trip English

Subterranean homesick trad...



















The first one taken 15 stories underground in Howe's Caverns in NY. Possibly the furthest below ground ever on the WAYWT thread.

Jacket: Barbour Bedale
Outer Shirt: L.L. Bean Signature Chamois Cloth
Inner Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: L.L. Bean Standard Fit
Shoes: Topsiders
Jeep: Rubicon


----------



## Patrick06790

Trip English said:


> Nothing can match a Patrick action shot. They're the crown jewels of this thread.


The action shots are hard to set up and reveal just how goofy I look when moving around. Modified Pimp Roll with occasional Don Martin Feet.

Too bad there wasn't someone with a video camera to catch the bizarre exchange I had today with two ladies at the "Buy Local" trade show:

Lady 1: Whaddya got in that pocket?
Lady 2: Looks like panties. You snag someone's panties?
Lady 1: Aww, you made him blush.
Lady 2: Nah, he's aways like that.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni trenchcoat
Kiton suit
Etro pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
NM tie
Cartier belt
Crookhorn socks
Barneys monkstraps
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: You should have said it was theirs.


----------



## YoungClayB

Patrick, that was a really cool article. Good stuff!

Heading to the airport in a few. Have to go to Wilmington for a few days. 


Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Pants: Polo Preston
Blazer: New Castle & York
Shoes: AE Leeds in CXL


----------



## Sir Cingle

I'm feeling under the weather today, so I went for a more casual rig. It's a bit dull, but here it is:



Rugby cardigan
Lands' End OCBD
Brooks Brothers tie
Brooks Brothers chinos
Rugby argyles (not shown)
Rockport saddle shoes (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick, it sounds like you were hit on by 2/5 of the ladies bowling team. Silk pocket squares must be tough up there in Yankee land.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. +1;
I suspect those ladies knew they were in the presence of a celebrity...they've read the mags and recognized the gentleman from his pics!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
BR sweater
Kiton pant
MD belt
PS socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford suit
BB shirt, tie, and shoes
? pocket square (the tags are gone)


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Nice rig. I really have to find a pair of monks.


----------



## The Rambler

you should do some black and white photos, Org. Your building has a _Film Noir_ look.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth:

Hickey Freeman for Raleighs 2B jacket
BB blue ocbd
English Shop of Princeton repp
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW










BB 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
JAB repp
LE trousers
Dexter gunboats


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, CMDC. I particularly esteem that English Shop repp. That's a very nice tie.


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit
BB shirt
The Bow Tie Club bow
J&M shoes


----------



## Cowtown

CMDC - I like the English Shop repp. The colors have some nice pop.


----------



## The Rambler

Hober grenadine, BB shirt, old sharkskin suit


----------



## leisureclass

The last hurrah for my favorite tweed - or my attempt at transitional dress

vtg Stanley Blacker 3/2 
Press OCBD
RL Silk Knit
J Crew Grey Khakis
Tretorns


----------



## srivats

Orgetorix said:


> Oxxford suit
> BB shirt, tie, and shoes
> ? pocket square (the tags are gone)


Great suit, Orgetorix. You look great.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, sri.


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> Southwick suit
> BB shirt
> The Bow Tie Club bow
> J&M shoes


Real nice Orgetorix!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni overcoat
Brioni sweater
NM pant
Brioni socks
NM belt
Gucci penny loafers
JS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

BB 2b seersucker sack
LE HP OCBD
BB bow
Leatherman 
Hamilton windup on AE 
BB khakis
Florsheims


----------



## dorji

^^Great gingham Cecil! We are still snowy up here...


----------



## ds23pallas

Barbour tattersall shirt in green/cream, dad's old knit tie in reddish brown, green 3/2 sack, Polo Prospect khakis, VV belt with golf club motif. Alden tassels in brown suede down below:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice looks recently, fellows. Org: I dig that bow tie.

Here's today's rig:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone tweed sack
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Lands' End repp tie
J. Press tie bar
J. Press cords (not shown)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## Mississippi Mud

ds23dallas, love that green sack. On the Polo Prospects, I tried on a lightweight pair of this year's offerings and they were incredibly slim fit through the seat and thighs. Is this your assessment as well or did I just stumble upon the wrong pair?


----------



## ds23pallas

Mississippi Mud said:


> ds23dallas, love that green sack. On the Polo Prospects, I tried on a lightweight pair of this year's offerings and they were incredibly slim fit through the seat and thighs. Is this your assessment as well or did I just stumble upon the wrong pair?


Thanks, Mud. I really like Polo Prospects and I do not find them to be too slim in any direction. They were easily available locally (Bills are not) and the last pair I found new for only $12. I think they are discontinued, or at least not available around here any more. Their successor (I forget the name) felt slimmer to me, and definitely had a lower rise. I tried them and later returned them.


----------



## AlanC

@Mississippi Mud--Is that Wendell Berry in your avatar?


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> @Mississippi Mud--Is that Wendell Berry in your avatar?


It definitely is. He (Berry) uses the same photo for his Twitter profile.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Charleston, last week.


BB BD
Brand New TiffCo engine turned buckle
J.Crew Shorts
Timex on ST from J.Press strap
BB Unlined #8

Oh and the camera strap is made in USA as well.


----------



## Orgetorix

The circus came to town today, and all the elephants and horses paraded through downtown on their way from the train to the arena.























 

Oxxford suit
JAB shirt
Robert Talbott tie
BB square
Alan McAfee shoes


----------



## Jovan

Those old Oxxford suits look pretty good on you, Org. Wish we got more details and a picture of the overcoat, however.


----------



## AlanC

Orgetorix said:


> It definitely is. He (Berry) uses the same photo for his Twitter profile.


There is _no_ way that (the real) WB has a Twitter account.


----------



## Pappa

*Circus Shot*



Orgetorix said:


> The circus came to town today, and all the elephants and horses paraded through downtown on their way from the train to the arena.
> 
> Orgetorix-
> 
> Great street scene and you look great in all the pics!!
> 
> Great trad views from top to bottom!
> 
> Pappa


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> There is _no_ way that (the real) WB has a Twitter account.


Yeah, you're right. Huge brain fart.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP bomber
Brioni sweater
Earl jeans
Prada belt
Armani socks
Varvatos bluchers
Burberry cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Wisco

Another 7am - 6pm work day.... the perils of working for a small company when it's "all hands on deck" season!

Anyway, a later afternoon shot of today's attire. Google Photo sometimes seems to cough with some plaid images... This shot is for fit.










This shows the colors and textures a bit better











 Kiton soft shoulder 3-button jacket, darted of course, but oh the fit. eBay score of the century. Brown/green with orange and red under plaid
 BB blue OCBD, Ainsley collar
 Paul Stewart chunky silk knit tie. Rust color
 Blue silk PS with tan/green paisley design
 Loden LE wool trousers

Completing the moderately italian look is the footwear: Brown R. Martegani "Rams Head" bluchers with BB green striped socks. Forza chisel toe... not the same as Hookem's "camel toe" for those who are confused.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Wisco, is it me or have you slimmed down a bit?


----------



## The Rambler

^love the jacket, and the fit; darts plus those shoes is _de trop_ for me, on you :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Wisco

St. Charles Ave. said:


> ^^^Wisco, is it me or have you slimmed down a bit?


Thank you for noticing. I am down almost 15lbs since January and shooting for 15 more by the end of the summer. As you know, I'm a pretty muscular guy, so I'm slimmer but have not shrunk much... if that makes any sense. My clothes do fit better and I feel better, so it's all good.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> ^love the jacket, and the fit; darts plus those shoes is _de trop_ for me, on you :icon_smile_wink:


Perhaps a bit excessive for the Trad confines, but sometimes you must allow your inner Pitti Uomo to just get out and play.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

That coat fits you well and doesn't have the same wrinkling problems some of your other ones do.

I'd only suggest that both your shirt and coat sleeves are a bit on the long side. A half inch off both would do you good.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

I thought so--congrats and good luck.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

AlanC said:


> @Mississippi Mud--Is that Wendell Berry in your avatar?


As O confirmed, yes, it is.

And he's wearing a blue OCBD, I believe. As a contrarian, he is, of course, the best kind of trad.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Orgetorix said:


> Yeah, you're right. Huge brain fart.


He's doesn't even own a computer! Funny stuff, O.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> This shows the colors and textures a bit better


I wish I was as thrilled with the shoes as I am with that jacket.

Nice!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> Charleston, last week.


Any King street purchases??


----------



## The Rambler

looking good, AS unlined lhs (?) and sockless is a great look for you.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:



2-button darted Harris Tweed jacket (hand-me-down from my father)
Lands' End pinpoint candy-striped button-down
J. Press emblematic pigs tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Brooks Brothers chinos (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

Blue and gray are standard clothing color combinations. Hell it's most of my wardrobe, with a touch of brown. I think every classic wardrobe should contain a blue blazer and gray trousers, but how to avoid looking like a shopping mall security guard? Variations on a theme and adding texture as a component, of course!




















 Blue blazer
 White spread collar shirt
 Royal blue knit tie
 Blue and white "Polynesian print" cotton PS
 BB Gray flannel POW plaid trousers, royal blue under plaid
 Color #8 Alden SC NST bluchers


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great Aldens, Wisco. I need to get a pair of NSTs.

By the way: I wouldn't worry about the "security guard look." I've never seen a security guard who was wearing glen plaid trousers.


----------



## Wisco

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Great Aldens, Wisco. I need to get a pair of NSTs.
> 
> By the way: I wouldn't worry about the "security guard look." I've never seen a security guard who was wearing glen plaid trousers.


Thanks Sir Cingle. I vowed to buy only one pair of shoes this year and like you the Alden NST has been on my list for a long time. This is the 3rd time I have worn them.

My intent today was gray with blue, but with a twist worthy of the aficionados around here.:wink2:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WouldaShoulda said:


> Any King street purchases??


Yellow Southern Tide shorts, because I only packed one pair and it ended up being ten degrees warmer than expected, and a Leatherman Ltd. Belt both from M. Dumas.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

The Rambler said:


> looking good, AS unlined lhs (?) and sockless is a great look for you.


Thanks, Rambler.

I hope it's a good look as I've made it my look. My workhorse pair of BB unlined's are among my most frequently worn shoes.


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> I wish I was as thrilled with the shoes as I am with that jacket.
> 
> Nice!!


At least I have the sense not to wear Steve Maddens!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AdamsSutherland said:


> Yellow Southern Tide shorts, because I only packed one pair and it ended up being ten degrees warmer than expected, and a Leatherman Ltd. Belt both from M. Dumas.


I think I bought that same palmetto belt (and a tie) there 11 years ago!!

Happy for you there was nice weather.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> At least I have the sense not to wear Steve Maddens!


You, Sir, are learned and wise!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Didn't get a shot of yesterday's coat, but I included today's for Jovan's sake.
















  

J Press polo coat
Lyle & Scott scarf
BB suit
Budd shirt
Austin Reed tie
BB shoes


----------



## bandofoutsiders

^ That is a beautiful Brooks DB suit, and the fit is spot on. Does it happen to have side vents? I occasionally find Brooks DB blazers with center vents, but not sure how I feel about a DB with a center vent.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LPSS overcoat
Brioni sweater
NM pant
MD belt
NM socks
Gucci balmorals
Accents d'aromes cologne
Concord watch


----------



## eagle2250

Wisco said:


> Thanks Sir Cingle. I vowed to buy only one pair of shoes this year and like you the Alden NST has been on my list for a long time. :wink2:
> .....


LOL. I made a similar vow as one of my new year's resolutions and...by golly, I kept it until February, I think it was!


----------



## Wisco

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. I made a similar vow as one of my new year's resolutions and...by golly, I kept it until February, I think it was!


I held out till March, so I guess we have a similar disease....:wink2:


----------



## Orgetorix

bandofoutsiders said:


> ^ That is a beautiful Brooks DB suit, and the fit is spot on. Does it happen to have side vents? I occasionally find Brooks DB blazers with center vents, but not sure how I feel about a DB with a center vent.


Thanks. It's a Regent model, and it does have SIDE vents.


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> Didn't get a shot of yesterday's coat, but I included today's for Jovan's sake.


:thumbs-up:



Orgetorix said:


> Thanks. It's a Regent model, and it does have center vents.


Quite unusual. Most have a plain back or side vents.


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Quite unusual. Most have a plain back or side vents.










Typo.


----------



## straw sandals

^That polo coat is very sharp, Org. I also like the brown suede with your grey suit; it's very "Duke of Windsor".


----------



## Patrick06790

Wisco said:


> Blue and gray are standard clothing color combinations. Hell it's most of my wardrobe, with a touch of brown. I think every classic wardrobe should contain a blue blazer and gray trousers, but how to avoid looking like a shopping mall security guard? Variations on a theme and adding texture as a component, of course!


Maybe the guy who commands the shopping mall security guards.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Maybe the guy who commands the shopping mall security guards.


When I worked security in a large Dallas hotel, the Cheif looked like a Black Adolphe Menjou!!

He wore a suit.

We wore a blue blazer and grey slacks!!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
LE Hyde Park ocbd
Chipp2 Dachshund tie--after the anticlimactic JPress warehouse sale I walked over to Winston Tailors to grab this. I've wanted one for a while as I'm a proud weiner dog owner X2
LLB Town and Field flannels
Footjoy tassel loafers


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nice tie, CMDC.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 tweed sack


Do you think we will get one more week or so of tweedy weather??

Great combo...


----------



## CMDC

I hope so. I've gotten several new tweeds this winter that only have one or two wears in them. My wardrobe is definately winter heavy. I'm on the lookout for more warm weather jackets. I prefer colder weather anyway. DC summer makes me miserable.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

CMDC said:


> I hope so. I've gotten several new tweeds this winter that only have one or two wears in them. My wardrobe is definately winter heavy. I'm on the lookout for more warm weather jackets. I prefer colder weather anyway. DC summer makes me miserable.


Ah, but spring can be so nice here. I wouldn't mind if it stayed in the 60's and low 70's for a while.


----------



## C. Sharp

Small world, I think I might have been standing in Paul's shop when you bought that tie.:icon_smile:


CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 tweed sack
> LE Hyde Park ocbd
> Chipp2 Dachshund tie--after the anticlimactic JPress warehouse sale I walked over to Winston Tailors to grab this. I've wanted one for a while as I'm a proud weiner dog owner X2
> LLB Town and Field flannels
> Footjoy tassel loafers


----------



## CMDC

^I've been outed!!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci overcoat
NM pocket-square
Brioni polo
Prada pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Hey guys...its been a hectic week. Flew to Deleware on Monday morning, training all day Tuesday, Flew back to Charlotte on Wednesday and more training yesterday and today...needless to say, I feel "trained"...LOL 

I was only able to get pics on Tuesday and Today...hope everyone is doing well and having a great April Fools Day! My 6 year old son pranked me today by telling me on the way home from work that he had fallen while skating and broken his arms and legs...the act didnt last long once I hit the door, but I did snap a pic, post it to facebook, and figured out which of my facebook friends are suckers....hehe

Ok, here is Tuesday:




And here is what I wore today: (sorry for the wierd foot blur...I must be walking fast)


----------



## Orgetorix

YoungClayB said:


> (sorry for the wierd foot blur...I must be walking fast)


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino overcoat
NM polo
Earnest jeans
TB belt
Zegna
Zegna socks
CC cologne
GP watch


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


>


great looking cordovans.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> great looking cordovans.


Indeed!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great split-toes, Cards!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton three-piece suit
NM pocket-square
Armani tie
Borrelli shirt
NM belt
Varvatos socks
Brioni balmorals
Hermes cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## P Hudson

A quiet day in the office after a busy week away. A Kindle just arrived from the US and I'm scouring the "trad literature" threads to find worthy content. I'm a bit disappointed by the limited selection of titles (and by the paucity of magazines available outside the US).


----------



## Sir Cingle

Even by the extremely low standards of my computer's camera, this shot is very bad. But at least you get to see the Mercer's roll:



J. Press 3/2 sack blazer
J. Press hippo emblematic
Mercer banker's stripe yellow and white broadcloth button-down
Lands' End chinos (not shown)
L.L. Bean blucher mocs (ditto)

The shirt incorrectly comes across as white (at least to my eye), and I think I could definitely have used a pocket square. Oh well.


----------



## Orgetorix

Forgot to set out a pocket square last night, and didn't want to wake my wife up hunting for one this morning. So I had to go without. 

Trip, you've been looking for something to criticize in my outfits - here's a softball. Should be at least two or three items you can target here! :devil:


----------



## Trip English

I see nothing to criticize. You admitted your error regarding the PS and I assume you'll take the necessary actions of the penitent Trad when you arrive home. Unless you're wearing ped socks I'd say you're well put together as usual.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Does Org mean a non-iron shirt? (This isn't a mistake in my book, but perhaps it is in his--or Trip's). Is he suggesting that he isn't showing enough cuff? (Again, not in my book, but perhaps in his.)


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Trip, you've been looking for something to criticize in my outfits - here's a softball. Should be at least two or three items you can target here! :devil:


Oh, oh, nitpicking - no cuffs on trousers (almost unforgivable), darts on jacket (we're goin' to hell in a bucket), non-iron (oh lordy, someone call the doctor - he's going to break out in a rash), off-center tie dimple (I'm getting vertigo!), no cuff showing on right arm (you'd better lean toward the right all day), worst of all - absolutely and unequivocally wrong - I see the faint outline of an almost dimple in those shoulders. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


----------



## Cardinals5

*Fair's fair, it's your turn, Orge...*

































Norman Hilton hopsack sack
Corbin natural shoulder rousers
McCluer royal oxford
surcingle
Florsheim shell tassels


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton shirt
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Cardinals5 said:


> Oh, oh, nitpicking - no cuffs on trousers (almost unforgivable), darts on jacket (we're goin' to hell in a bucket), non-iron (oh lordy, someone call the doctor - he's going to break out in a rash), off-center tie dimple (I'm getting vertigo!), no cuff showing on right arm (you'd better lean toward the right all day), worst of all - absolutely and unequivocally wrong - I see the faint outline of an almost dimple in those shoulders. Put that in your pipe and smoke it!


Good job! That's what I was looking for.

I don't see anything to criticize on your fit, though, except perhaps the slovenly lack of neckwear.


----------



## The Rambler

If I may jump in, only a mad natural shoulder afficionado, the kind who who associates darts on a jacket with eurotrash, would note that the way the arm is set in the shoulder of that gorgeous Norman Hilton jacket is a little, er, showy.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> If I may jump in, only a mad natural shoulder afficionado, the kind who who associates darts on a jacket with eurotrash, would note that the way the arm is set in the shoulder of that gorgeous Norman Hilton jacket is a little, er, showy.:icon_smile_big:


Isn't it though. I think they stuffed some wadding in there - devils!


----------



## Cardinals5

Orgetorix said:


> Good job! That's what I was looking for.
> 
> I don't see anything to criticize on your fit, though, except perhaps the slovenly lack of neckwear.


Didn't want to drag it through my shrimp'n'grits.


----------



## P Hudson

LE Jacket, LE shirt, Polo trousers.


----------



## CMDC

JPress Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
LE Hyde Park ocbd
Alma Mater tie
LLB double l khakis
LLB rugged loafer


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I see nothing to criticize. You admitted your error regarding the PS and I assume you'll take the necessary actions of the penitent Trad when you arrive home. Unless you're wearing ped socks I'd say you're well put together as usual.


 You'll just never let that go, will you?


----------



## Orgetorix

Properly squared today. But my shoes need polishing.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Much better, Org.

For myself today:
BB white OCBD
BB Clark Chinos in British Khaki
BB Alden PTB in brown calfskin
BB Navy Blazer
Rolex date/just perpetual


----------



## cecil47

BB poplin sack
Rugby OCBD
Talbott bow
Leatherman
BB Hudsons
LE argyles
Florsheims


----------



## P Hudson

Old Brooks sack, newish BB ocbd (non-iron), LE Charter Collection tie.


----------



## YoungClayB

Happy Tuesday everyone. I am guessing that this will be the last time I get to wear this jacket for the season...we had a burst of cool air and thunderstorms last night...with a forecast of close to 90 for the rest of the week.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:



Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone tweed sack
J. Press silk knit tie
J. Press gingham pinpoint button-down
J. Press tie bar
Bill's M2s (not shown)
Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

Mostly Brooks, except for the jacket:


----------



## Jovan

There are some pretty inspiring looks here, like usual. ds23pallas makes me want to get some red chinos for summer.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB ecru ocbd
Barney's solid repp--it's actually forest green although it looks blue in the picture
LLB olive chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


i like it
very nice fedora


----------



## Orgetorix

Trying to get the hang of the new iPhone camera.
























BB everything


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack


I like that Press jacket.


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix: I very much like that tropical wool DB suit.


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> Trying to get the hang of the new iPhone camera.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB everything


I can't just praise everything you wear unreservedly, so I'll mention that the pants look a little tight in the thigh and a little loose in the ankle. See what you can do about that.


----------



## Jovan

Party pooper.


----------



## Trip English

RL everything.


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


>




:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Trip: That reminds me of a military-style drill cloth blazer I had a while back. Sadly, it no longer fits. I donated it to my smaller friend only for him to lose it.


----------



## P Hudson

Brown glen plaid BB Makers sack, BB unistripe PPBD, AE Longwings (Richmond).


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Cardinals5 said:


>


Great monks. Are those the ones from BB?


----------



## closerlook

Cardinals5 said:


> :icon_smile_wink:


hahaha


----------



## Cardinals5

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Great monks. Are those the ones from BB?


Thanks. Just plain Aldens.


----------



## YoungClayB

Not a great photo, but this was from yesterday


----------



## Patrick06790

YoungClayB said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. I am guessing that this will be the last time I get to wear this jacket for the season...we had a burst of cool air and thunderstorms last night...with a forecast of close to 90 for the rest of the week.


The Action Shot lives - complete with the National Geographic Blur. This makes me absurdly happy.


----------



## Orgetorix

Since Patrick likes blur...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Blurr schmerr, I want to see your new glasses!!


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> The Action Shot lives - complete with the National Geographic Blur. This makes me absurdly happy.


I'll try to take one on Friday before I leave for the play.


----------



## cecil47

BB wash and wear sack
JAB OCBD with left handed collar roll
no-name tie
Leatherman
BB Hudsons
Targyles
Florsheims


----------



## Orgetorix

WouldaShoulda said:


> Blurr schmerr, I want to see your new glasses!!


https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...March-2011-Acquisitions&p=1205668#post1205668


----------



## P Hudson

BB polo shirt, 3/2 darted jacket by Ralph Lauren, Philip Pant by Ralph Lauren, Steeple (suede brogues) by Allen Edmond. Huge picture courtesy of my new Ipad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

cecil47 said:


> no-name tie


I like your outfits but sometimes I worry about your ties!!


----------



## cecil47

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like your outfits but sometimes I worry about your ties!!


Thanks, that's what I was goin' for!
Did I say I like paisley? ;o)


----------



## The Rambler

paisley, tattersall check, and argyle - shoudn't your belt have a stripe?


----------



## hookem12387

Finally got my camera back from my girlfriend. I ring back the photos by accidentally cutting off my own head!


----------



## cecil47

The Rambler said:


> paisley, tattersall check, and argyle - shoudn't your belt have a stripe?


It has kokpellis, a nod to New Mexico heritage. I thought about green & red argyles but thought better of it.


----------



## Jovan

hookem: This proves that you can dress nicely and not look stodgy in college. You must be a good influence on your peers.

By the way, good luck with the cranial reattachment surgery. I heard those are pretty difficult to perform.


----------



## Taken Aback

cecil47 said:


> Leatherman


Kokopelli < nubuck < maroon cotton? I love mine, but I went with the mallards on apple.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> hookem: This proves that you can dress nicely and not look stodgy in college. You must be a good influence on your peers.
> 
> By the way, good luck with the cranial reattachment surgery. I heard those are pretty difficult to perform.


 Thank you, but I think you overstate my dress and underestimate how little anyone outside of this forum cares about it! My girlfriend appreciates that I don't embarrass her, but other than that's its just for me (and yall, of course)


----------



## mjo_1

^I like the initials on the bag in the background - that's how I feel about finals/outlining at the moment.


----------



## cecil47

Taken Aback said:


> Kokopelli < nubuck < maroon cotton? I love mine, but I went with the mallards on apple.


Mallards are always a good choice. And good eating...


----------



## hookem12387

mjo_1 said:


> ^I like the initials on the bag in the background - that's how I feel about finals/outlining at the moment.


I actually bought it last semester during the lead up to finals to carry extra casebooks and supplements. I'm right there with you, plus some clinic work that's taking much longer than expected.


----------



## eagle2250

hookem12387 said:


> Finally got my camera back from my girlfriend. I ring back the photos by accidentally cutting off my own head!


A crisp and good look for a bright, young college student. However I must ask, given your location and acknowledging this is a clothing forum (after all!), where are your Aggie Senior boots?


----------



## leisureclass

Hook, I like those khakis a lot, where are they from?


----------



## hookem12387

Eagle: ahhhhh 
Leisure: J crew classic fit, thank you.


----------



## The Rambler

bean's chambray, hardy alsport cap, bills, muck mocs, Lil and Scout


----------



## cecil47

Rambler, I don't think you were supposed to put the ponies in the dryer. Are they Shetlands? ;o)


----------



## leisureclass

^^ In my book, the pony totally trumps Org's Elephants.


----------



## hookem12387

Love the set up, Rambler. I bet that's a great way to spend a day. 
Today: Gap selvedge, LE shirt, Polo A&S belt, bass tassels.


----------



## Trip English

^ Just got a pair of Gap selvedge myself. Vanity sizing is playing hell, though. They're an inch down in the waist from what I buy in Levis and they're still a little looser than what I'd like. Overall, though, not a bad pair of dungarees.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


>


Wasn't there a thread a while back on the most Trad car? This may rank up there with the Land Rover Country LWB and the Volvo 240! Nice!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> bean's chambray, hardy alsport cap, bills, muck mocs, Lil and Scout


thank you for sharing


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni shirt
Prada pant
Fleming belt
Zegna socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> bean's chambray, hardy alsport cap, bills, muck mocs, Lil and Scout


Rambler- looking good, that's a fun shot.

Nothing too exiting here, thought I'd snap a shot as I had the time on Friday...
OC's blazer, Bills USO M2's, BB shirt.

Donnegal detail, I have ordered two of Hanna Hats linen caps in the same cut, should be here in a month or so. It is hard to find a cap that does not look too "baggy". These Hannas do well for me.

#8 LWB. Raking advice extra $$ :icon_smile_wink:

Springtime bonus :icon_smile:


----------



## red sweatpants

Looks great, Dorji. I sure wish M2s fit me that well. Nicely done.


----------



## Taken Aback

cecil47 said:


> Mallards are always a good choice. And good eating...


Perhaps, but I wouldn't know. I'm more of the shoot with a _lens_ type.


----------



## The Rambler

excellent, dorj, the OC's blazer worked out well!


----------



## YoungClayB

Looks fantastic Dorji!

I had a little help this morning for my Sunday morning church WAYWT pics


----------



## Trip English

YCB, I like that shirt. Gingham can do no wrong. 

Dorji, you're a credit to Trad in that rig. Nicely done.


----------



## dorji

Thank you RedSweatpants, Rambler, YCB, and Trip. Yes, I am very happy with my HSM made O'connells blazer.


----------



## dorji

Looking good YCB! How old is the little one? About 2?


----------



## YoungClayB

dorji said:


> Looking good YCB! How old is the little one? About 2?


Thanks. Try 6 months! He is a giant. LOL


----------



## cecil47

Taken Aback said:


> Perhaps, but I wouldn't know. I'm more of the shoot with a _lens_ type.


I with I could take good photos. I'm a failure with a camera (see WAYWT pics) so I'll stick with what I do better.


----------



## jfkemd




----------



## Taken Aback

Ah, another nokin knockoff camera. I see more and more of those...


----------



## Orgetorix

Couple quick post-lunch snaps:

















Zegna, Brooks, BG&C, Alden.


----------



## Cowtown

jfkemd said:


>


I really like this look.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Great knit ties fellas.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
Cartier belt
Byford socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Jovan

Didn't know I was continuing a trend here until just now.


























BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE pinpoint BD
RLP silk knit
LE Legacy Chino Tailored Fit
Dexter pebble grain longwings
(barely seen at all) brown Liz Claiborne belt


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice stuff, gentlemen. 

Here's today's rig:



J. Press 2-button darted un-constructed jacket with three patch pockets
J. Press pinpoint button-down
J. Press birds in flight emblematic
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End khakis (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

Here's a snap of my son and wife from a walk yesterday. I've been attempting to get him back on track , sartorially. He spent 6-12th grade at a jacket and tie required prep school, then went off to college in CA, where he shed the jacket and tie, forever he thought, and adopted the sartorial views of college students everywhere, and of CA in particular. I've been trying to bring him around - he's still in school, but in the Northeast - but as many of you know and others will discover, it isn't easy to get them to do what you want. But we're getting somewhere. He arrived for his visit wearing desert boots and self-cuffed chinos, and accepted the gift of a very nice Hathaway Viyella that I bought from Tweedy Don. I think he may be coming around.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> I've been trying to bring him around -


You spoil the child with a pony and THIS is the thanks you get??


----------



## The Rambler

that's the way it works :biggrin2:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Rambler: There is such beauty and so much right about that picture that I find myself inclined to overlook the most obvious sartorial slight (that being, both your son and your wife with their hands in their pockets.). I have never seen a clearer demonstration of a mothers love and pride for her son captured in a photo...Outstanding camera work but, take a moment and buy those most precious to you some gloves! Sir, you have a very photogenic family.


----------



## CMDC

LE glenplaid sport coat
LE Hyde Park ocbd
BB repp
LLB double L khakis
Alden Cape Cod bit loafer


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, Eagle, that's what I saw, too; a shame I'm such a poor photographer.


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> Alden Cape Cod bit loafer


Nice bits, new? Seems the number of bit owners is rising.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Hint of Spring -- At Least for the Next Half Hour!*

Rapidly changing weather in A2. Hint of Spring currently, but this will likely change in a short period of time. Broad and random temperature shifts - 42 degrees to 79 degrees and back within 5-6 hours. So much for that.

Classic Old School Old School rig today:

BB blue and white university stripe OCBD

Red silk necktie with blue whale motif from The Andover Shop

Made in USA Polo Dress Khakis (circa 1990) no break with 1.75' cuffs

Navy and Red North Sails D-Ring Surcingle Belt (In anticipation of first launch)

BB Navy Makers 3B Sack Navy Blazer

Haas Jordan Maize and Blue USA made umbrella just in case

Brown Calfskin Alden Penny Loafers.

Red Baseball Hat with The Masters logo - 2001 or 2002 American Needle Made in USA.


----------



## CMDC

Cardinals5 said:


> Nice bits, new? Seems the number of bit owners is rising.


I've had them for a while but they are very underworn. They always seem somewhat too dressed up to wear with khakis--but I've gotten over that. They also, at least in my mind, require the rest of the outfit to have a certain "quality." I.E. they don't feel right with a tweed jacket--that requires something more "substantial." They're a tricky shoe for me.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
DY cufflinks
Kleinberg belt
NM socks
Romano balmorals
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

nephew,
thank you for sharing the picture of your wonderful family


----------



## DoghouseReilly

dorji said:


> Donnegal detail, I have ordered two of Hanna Hats linen caps in the same cut, should be here in a month or so.


Dorji, looking sharp! Where did you find the linen Hanna flat caps? And did you curve the bill ever so slightly? I have wondered if others did this with their flat caps.


----------



## Beefeater

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Rambler: There is such beauty and so much right about that picture that I find myself inclined to overlook the most obvious sartorial slight (that being, both your son and your wife with their hands in their pockets.). I have never seen a clearer demonstration of a mothers love and pride for her son captured in a photo...Outstanding camera work but, take a moment and buy those most precious to you some gloves! Sir, you have a very photogenic family.


I have to chime in with the eagle. That's a great photo. The slight blur gives it a very authentic feel for some reason that echoes the mother's sentiment. Nice shot.


----------



## dorji

Rambler- a wonderful photo, very nice
Oldschoolprep- I like reading your entries



DoghouseReilly said:


> Where did you find the linen Hanna flat caps? And did you curve the bill ever so slightly?


DR- I tried to find them here but the local Irish store (where I got the two tweed ones) closed it's doors. I ordered direct from Hanna Hats of Donnegal, which involved a few extra steps. As for the brim, it just does that on it's own. Others I have tried (wigens, ect) seem to pull in all the wrong places...


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Thanks for the info Dorji. I got my Hanna tweed off the Bay, but they don't sell the linen version. I will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## ds23pallas

Nothing I haven't posted before but what the hell. I haven't worn my Whiskey LHS in a while and some of the bloom came out on the walk to the office:


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding ivy sprezz, DS. I am really enjoying the current run of knit ties on this thread. OSP, you've been missed.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^I dig the argyles, DSP.


----------



## CMDC

JPress corduroy 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Atkinsons Irish Poplin tie
LLB town and country flannels
Gunboats


----------



## Wisco

Hello all,

A busy week of vacation last week and no time to post yesterday. Ce est la vie. Lots of great looks gents as wardrobes transition to S/S looks.










Gray Zegna suit
Spring tattersall LE spread collar shirt
White cotton PS with lilac border
PRL striped tie, blue ground with pink, purple and silver repp stripe
Alfred Sargent captoe shoes
Gray/pink socks


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great look, CMDC. 

Nice tie, Wisco. Looking sharp.


----------



## Orgetorix

Great looks, guys.

Wisco, sharp as usual. One thing, though: I think a lower button stance is slightly more flattering on you. The longer lapel line and deeper V would look nicer, IMO.


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Wisco, sharp as usual. One thing, though: I think a lower button stance is slightly more flattering on you. The longer lapel line and deeper V would look nicer, IMO.


Thanks Org. This $100 eBay sourced used suit is a bit of a conundrum. Once it arrived, I found out that it is "1980's Armani" low button stance where the top of the 2-button closure is below my belly button! Perhaps a 46L instead of the advertised 46R? Anyway, as part of the alterations I asked my favorite local tailor to add a 3rd button hole in an effort to bring the functional button stance up. Alas, it hasn't worked out perfectly.

It's not a disaster for a workhorse workday suit, but agreed that it looks a bit off with my body shape. Nice natural shoulders though....


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton cashmere blazer
NM pocket-square
NM shirt
Incotex pant
DY belt
Brioni socks
Ferragamo penny loafers
Michael cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


> JPress corduroy 3/2 sack


Good looking cord sack jacket.



Orgetorix said:


>


I'm dull with my pocket square (just white in a tv fold), but this combo of the tie and ps is just about perfect for me.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

CMDC said:


> JPress corduroy 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinsons Irish Poplin tie
> LLB town and country flannels
> Gunboats


 Great cord sack.


----------



## cecil47

BB poplin sack
LE ppbd
LE tie
no-name navy surcingle
Hamilton on AO
BB Hudsons
Targyles
Florsheims

Soon to be Mrs. C47 said "you look very preppy today."


----------



## YoungClayB

Blackberry Trad!


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB: You seem to have dropped your coat in the woods somewhere.


----------



## eagle2250

cecil47 said:


> BB poplin sack
> LE ppbd
> LE tie
> no-name navy surcingle
> Hamilton on AO
> BB Hudsons
> Targyles
> Florsheims
> 
> Soon to be Mrs. C47 said "you look very preppy today."


LOL. The soon to be Mrs C47 is absolutely right and what a wonderful opportunity for you to begin practicing the (arguably) obligatory response to such comments from your better half, "Yes Dear!"  Love the tie, watchband, sock coordination. :thumbs-up:


----------



## hookem12387

Cecil, where is the band from? I'm not sure what AO is, sorry.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^AO = Alpha Omega?

Ho-hum:



Jos. A. Bank 3/2 made-in-the-USA sack
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
Eddie Jacobs repp tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Lands' End charcoal wool trousers (ditto)
Brooks Brothers surprisingly decent argyles (ditto)
Sperry tassel loafers (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
Hermes tie--if anyone comes across these cheap while thrifting, I'd be interested. I really like the ones I have

LLB double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## Orgetorix

Kingsridge, Brioni, Robert Talbott, Brooks Brothers, Alan McAfee


----------



## Wisco

On the road today for meetings and then a "smart casual" business dinner. I am not a fan of the "open collar shirt with a suit" business casual look, so I decided to "dress down" a basic blue suit with more casual accessories.

Waiting at the airport to get on the flight










Sitting in seat 13F in coach getting strange looks from the lady next to me as I snap a self portrait during the safety movie










BB pick-n-pick blue/black suit
BB blue non-iron pinpoint OC shirt, Ainsley collar. Good for looking a little less disheveled while flying
Red flat knit tie with white stripes, DFIH knot to give the thin silk a bit more oomph
Drakes Kanji cotton pocket square, red/lilac/pink design on white ground
AE Randolph dress loafers, burgundy [not shown]


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Armani pant
MD belt
Brioni socks
Lobb bluchers
Burberry cologne
Omega watch


----------



## cecil47

hookem12387 said:


> Cecil, where is the band from? I'm not sure what AO is, sorry.


Sorry, I didn't even get the acronym right! Should be AEO- American Eagle Outfitters, $3.99 each.


----------



## cecil47

Sir Cingle said:


> ^AO = Alpha Omega?
> 
> Alpha Omega - Yumm, good wine.


----------



## cecil47

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. The soon to be Mrs C47 is absolutely right and what a wonderful opportunity for you to begin practicing the (arguably) obligatory response to such comments from your better half, "Yes Dear!"  Love the tie, watchband, sock coordination. :thumbs-up:


Thanks. I already know the correct response to any question, we've been a pair for almost 8 years. Did I say I was lazy?


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack navy blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Hermes tie--if anyone comes across these cheap while thrifting, I'd be interested. I really like the ones I have
> 
> LLB double L khakis
> Weejuns


hermes make beautiful ties and pocket squares


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Nothing I haven't posted before but what the hell. I haven't worn my Whiskey LHS in a while and some of the bloom came out on the walk to the office:


DS--It's been my experience that it is almost impossible to keep the "bloom" from constantly covering my whiskey LHS. Other than constantly working on them, have you found a way to at least hold it down? Anyone else have this problem with whiskey shell?


----------



## Saltydog

cecil47 said:


> BB poplin sack
> LE ppbd
> LE tie
> no-name navy surcingle
> Hamilton on AO
> BB Hudsons
> Targyles
> Florsheims
> 
> Soon to be Mrs. C47 said "you look very preppy today."


Really admire all your rigs, C47. Question....I notice you wear BB Hudson chinos a good bit. I wear the Clarks and really like them except that I would like a bit longer rise. I understand the Hudsons have that. How much looser in overall fit, esp. thighs and seat than the Clarks (assuming you've tried the Clarks on)? I'll have to order...no bb close by to try them on.


----------



## Jovan

Nice to see all the navy sack blazers and chinos now that the weather's warming up everywhere.


----------



## williamson

Wisco said:


> ...I am not a fan of the "open collar shirt with a suit" business casual look...


 Delighted to read this!

And - Sir Cingle - yours is a lovely tie - the background green an exceptionally good colour. There are many tie-wearers with a very good eye for colour on this forum, while the tieless brigade miss great opportunities of brightening up their _ensembles_.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, williamson! Eddie Jacobs sells some great ties; let's hope they stay in business.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

cecil47 said:


> Soon to be Mrs. C47 said "you look very preppy today."


She was right.

The right tie makes all the difference!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

This combo may not go over well, but what the heck:



Arthur Adler 3/2 bottle green blazer with two patch pockets
Brooks Brothers' pinpoint button-down
Chipp Persian cats emblematic tie
Lands' End stone chinos (not shown)
Brooks Brothers argyles (ditto)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## Cowtown

^^ The combo looks good to me Sir Cingle. I would like to pick up a blazer in that color. .


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Cowtown. I should also thank Tweedy Don for the blazer. It was among my first Tweedy purchases, and he's never steered me wrong.


----------



## The Rambler

Looks good, Sir C: is the tie purple, can't tell from pic? The only problem with a green blazer is fielding the witty comments about winning the Masters.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler. As far as I can tell (and I'm a bit colorblind), the tie is actually navy. When I wear the green blazer, I tend to make everything else as muted as possible, so as not to go overboard. Masters or not, I definitely notice more stares when wearing the green blazer than many other jackets. It may even get more looks than my madras jacket.

If I recall correctly, at least the old Masters jackets were 3/2 sacks! They aren't bottle green, though.


----------



## geologic

Wisco said:


> Red flat knit tie with white stripes, DFIH knot to give the thin silk a bit more oomph


I like that flat knit tie a lot, Wisco. Do you recall where you got it?


----------



## The Rambler

Here's mine (from last summer): not Masters' green either, but I still get the comments.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Looks very sharp, Rambler.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Here's mine (from last summer): not Masters' green either, but I still get the comments.


Tell that Jabroni to go polish his cobbler!!


----------



## Wisco

geologic said:


> I like that flat knit tie a lot, Wisco. Do you recall where you got it?


Howard Yount: https://www.howardyount.com/collections/knit-ties


----------



## Wisco

Woke up in one time zone; working in another. Hotel room snaps of yesterday's suit on day 2 of trip, today with different accessories:










BB blue suit
Blue end-on-end shirt, soft spread collar
Burgundy Drakes Shantung silk tie
Yellow cotton PS
Brown AE loafers


----------



## Trip English

Very cool tie, Wisco. Is shantung the type of silk or the effect of the weave? I got a tie like that from RL a few years ago not knowing what it was called and recall recently seeing it referred to as "knotted silk"


----------



## Patrick06790

Sir Cingle said:


> This combo may not go over well, but what the heck:


I have not one but three green blazers, all picked up over the winter. I have yet to trot one out.

Maybe "Deploying the Green Blazer" would be a good thread.

I know a guy in town here whose only blazer is green. I asked him about it and he said a) he's colorblind so he doesn't really care b) his wife picked it out and c) his college-age son said he thought it was cool.


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> Very cool tie, Wisco. Is shantung the type of silk or the effect of the weave? I got a tie like that from RL a few years ago not knowing what it was called and recall recently seeing it referred to as "knotted silk"


Trip,

Thanks for the kind words. I like this kind of "rough silk" tie for spring/summer as the weave is inherently more casual, and fits my personal interest in texture in clothing.

Shantung silk ties are often unlined, but the heavier rougher weave material still delivers a good drape. I was struggling to describe things further, so I just Googled an accurate description of the fabric:

https://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-shantung.htm

I have this burgundy one and a similar blue ground stripe one in my tie collection. I spent a bit on both (Drakes), but quality is the key with unlined ties and Drakes always delivers. As a wise man once said, "the juice isn't worth the squeeze". :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler

start it on your first wearing, Patrick, it would be fun.


----------



## govteach51

The Rambler said:


> Here's mine (from last summer): not Masters' green either, but I still get the comments.


I understand, wore a similar blazer to the prom 2 weeks ago. Had smart mouths making remarks about the jacket and the Master's.....The kids loved it however.


----------



## kitonbrioni

LP blazer
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
PS cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

For the record, during my day of wearing my green blazer, *three* people asked whether I had won the Masters. The last time I wore it, only one did, though I suppose that's because it wasn't close to the tournament. Yes, the green blazer is not for the faint of heart. But I think it makes for a nice change from my far more customary blue blazer.


----------



## cecil47

Saltydog said:


> Really admire all your rigs, C47. Question....I notice you wear BB Hudson chinos a good bit. I wear the Clarks and really like them except that I would like a bit longer rise. I understand the Hudsons have that. How much looser in overall fit, esp. thighs and seat than the Clarks (assuming you've tried the Clarks on)? I'll have to order...no bb close by to try them on.


Hi Salty,
I'm a full-cut kinda guy so I've never tried on any BB chinos other than the Hudsons. I tend to avoid "slim-fit" anything, maybe in response to my going from a 6'1" 165 lb bicycle racer to a much (much) larger size now.
Maybe not. Even when in racing trim, I never wore slim-fits, except for the racing kit.


----------



## cecil47

WouldaShoulda said:


> She was right.
> 
> The right tie makes all the difference!!


I wore your favorite paisley today with a tattersal OCBD, Press olive poplin sack and khakis. I'll spare you the pics. ;o)


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday (today's just an OCBD and jeans):


----------



## YoungClayB

This was yesterday...Today, I am driving with the family down to Pensacola, FL today for a wedding. Should have some good pics from the wedding tomorrow.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Org: Very nice tie. And, of course, extra points for a waistcoat.


----------



## The Rambler

fabulous look, Org.


----------



## srivats

Org, is that a BB shirt? I like that collar. Not a fan of the linen vest on odd jacket/trouser combos though.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Brioni shirt
Zanella pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Prada penny loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Saltydog

Really nice rig, YCB. How about supplying the details?


----------



## Saltydog

I think green blazers look really good. Especially if they are a rich nice shade of green. I wish green jackets were not so identified with The Masters so they could be worn without all the comments. I suppose it speaks to the rise in the popularity of golf. There was a time when few would have made the connection.


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> Really nice rig, YCB. How about supplying the details?


Thanks Salty.

Blazer: Thrifted New Castle & York
Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Pants: Polo Prestons
Belt: Dockers
Shoes: AE Leeds (CXL)


----------



## SouthernLiveOak

YCB, what type of shoes are these? Been looking for a similar pair.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## YoungClayB

SouthernLiveOak said:


> YCB, what type of shoes are these? Been looking for a similar pair.


[/QUOTE]

Hi SLO. They are Allen Edmonds MacNeils in tan scotchgrain. This pair is vintage (probably 30 years old) but AE is currently selling the same shoe in a walnut grained calfskin version that is very similar in color - maybe a little less orange than my pair. The MacNeil is a very comfortable shoe and the light color leather really makes them stand out.


----------



## The Rambler

Went fishing in a light spring rain, which turned into a downpour. My Bedale kept me dry.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Zegna socks
BJ boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Went fishing...


Nice shot Rambler. Is that split cane I spy?? Looks fun.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni tie
Hermes pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Tiffany belt
Armani socks
Lobb bluchers
Prada cologne
GP watch


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The Rambler said:


> Went fishing in a light spring rain, which turned into a downpour. My Bedale kept me dry.












from patrick's blog

The rambler wins this "who wore it best" in a landslide.
(for the record, as a native Litchfielder, I'm deeply embarrassed by that picture)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

I thought everyone wore a bow fly fishing.


----------



## YoungClayB

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^
> 
> I thought everyone wore a bow fly fishing.


That picture is hilarious! What would be even funnier though is watching this fellow try to get the fish off the hook should he actually catch one.

I think what has really drawn me to the trad side of the world is the sheer utilitarianism of the clothes. I love the idea of the picture (i.e. Going fishing in "nice" clothes). But the model is an obvious trad poser. LOL

I am quite sure BTW that our beloved Rambler would have no trouble getting the fish off the line, beheading him, cooking him over a campfire, or even eating him raw if the situation called for it. Hardcore trad!


----------



## hookem12387

His jeans are so tight. How does he move?


----------



## Sir Cingle

No bow tie today, but I'm not fly fishing:



Baracuta G9
J. Press tie
J. Press sweater-vest
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
J. Press khakis (ditto)
Rugby argyles (ditto)
Alden squeaky PTBs (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

Springtime weather was short lived so the tweeds can still be worn. BB OCBD, BB knit tie, BB Shetland sack, BB cords, Burberry argyles and my only pair of AE - the MacNeil in Walnut pebblegrain:


----------



## Wisco

Very nice rigs DS and Sir Cingle! Transition weather all over the continent, for sure. We had almost 80F last week, snow showers over the weekend and now just above freezing and gray.

Today I celebrate my "Orgetorix moment": I recently scored my first used Oxxford suit. It was worn hard and needed some TLC from the tailor to fix loose threads. With my recent and ongoing weight loss, the pants are kind of "blousy"; I'll get them altered when I get closer to my weight goal.




























Navy/gray hounds tooth check suit with brown plaid
Blue outlet mall PRL spread collar OC shirt
Brown silk BB tie
Light brown with paisley silk PS
Brown AE Fifth Avenue cap toes


----------



## Orgetorix

Great find, Wisco! Hard to beat a thrifted Oxxford.

We must be on the same mini-houndstooth wavelength today:


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 houndstooth sack
JPress blue ocbd
BB tie
LLB olive chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Wisco. Looking spiffy yourself. 

Great combo, CMDC.


----------



## The Rambler

Great looks, all, men. Wisco, you are inspiring me to try to use more brown.


----------



## Trip English

Too many compliments to dish out separately, so well done one and all!

After seeing that Litchfield photo we'll have to start saying that anyone in a bow-tie looks like they're ready for some fishing. That is truly a bizarre image to be found so far from the pages of GQ or Esquire.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> Too many compliments to dish out separately, so well done one and all!


I will second that sentiment.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Great looks, all, men. Wisco, you are inspiring me to try to use more brown.


Thanks. Until recently, I too was quite afraid of wearing brown except for shoes. I think my phobia was based on my belief that my dark complexion and hair would fade into brown clothing. It doesn't, with the appropriate contrasting elements. Brown also is a good foil for a "core gray and/or blue" business wardrobe. I guess reading Flusser's Dressing the Man has rubbed off on me...

Granted, I live in a middle-sized midwest college town full of aging hippies, so the English "no brown in town" rule doesn't apply. Hell, wearing a suit and tie breaks all the rules around here, no matter what color it is.


----------



## govteach51

ds23pallas said:


> Springtime weather was short lived so the tweeds can still be worn. BB OCBD, BB knit tie, BB Shetland sack, BB cords, Burberry argyles and my only pair of AE - the MacNeil in Walnut pebblegrain:


I wish I could wear my tweed longer than late Oct-early Feb.....If I would have worn this today in Texas, I would have died. 85F this afternoon......BTW: Nice look, very "academic.":icon_smile_wink:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL! Perhaps true but, I'll bet we won't hear you complaining about the outside air temps in Texas, come next January/February.


----------



## hookem12387

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL! Perhaps true but, I'll bet we won't hear you complaining about the outside air temps in Texas, come next January/February.


 I'm not complaining about the weather we're getting now, much less January! But 93 this afternoon can't bode well for the summer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Brioni silk socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed Cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## govteach51

hookem12387 said:


> I'm not complaining about the weather we're getting now, much less January! But 93 this afternoon can't bode well for the summer.


And I look at 102F in Laredo, and I know it'll be creeping this way very soon....:crazy:


----------



## cecil47

BB 2 buttom seersucker sack
BB PPBD
Press Gryphon tie (prep school mascot)
Navy surcingle
Hamilton on Central
BB khakis
Targyles
Florsheims


----------



## hookem12387

Cecil, huge fan of that jacket.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Super sharp Cecil.


----------



## Wisco

Cecil,

Although there are many with admirable collar rolls, you consistently carry the flag. Bravo sir.

Also a recovering Cat III,


----------



## cecil47

Thanks all.
Wisco, hip replacement ended my "career" at Cat II.


----------



## leisureclass

Anderson Little blazer
LE OCBD
Gant madras
Hanauer gingham square

Not shown because I had no access to a decent camera (sorry guys):
Brooks reds
Whales and seagulls ribbon surcingle
Timberland boat shoes


----------



## CMDC

Raleigh 3/2 sack
BB ecru ocbd
Ben Silver rep
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Orgetorix

Going fishing.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic fishing gear, Org. (I'm not sure this joke is ever going to get stale for me.) 

I love the bow and the pocket square is great.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Going fishing.


Wrong shoes.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Wisco said:


> On the road today for meetings and then a "smart casual" business dinner. I am not a fan of the "open collar shirt with a suit" business casual look, so I decided to "dress down" a basic blue suit with more casual accessories.
> 
> Waiting at the airport to get on the flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sitting in seat 13F in coach getting strange looks from the lady next to me as I snap a self portrait during the safety movie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB pick-n-pick blue/black suit
> BB blue non-iron pinpoint OC shirt, Ainsley collar. Good for looking a little less disheveled while flying
> Red flat knit tie with white stripes, DFIH knot to give the thin silk a bit more oomph
> Drakes Kanji cotton pocket square, red/lilac/pink design on white ground
> AE Randolph dress loafers, burgundy [not shown]


Hadn't checked this thread in awhile, and just saw this tie: I love it


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada jacket
Brioni shirt
Buffalo Nickle cufflinks
MD belt
Zegna socks
Brioni monkstraps
DV cologne
Concord watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

CMDC said:


> Raleigh 3/2 sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> Ben Silver rep
> LLB double L khakis
> Alden AWW


 Outstanding sack--love the way you tied the blues together as well.


----------



## hookem12387

This is an awfully impressive looking page thus far. Sorry to have to ruin it with an uber casual summer rig, but it's 95 here.








Top to bottom: Astros, J Press, J Crew, Brooks.


----------



## Wisco

hookem12387 said:


> This is an awfully impressive looking page thus far. Sorry to have to ruin it with an uber casual summer rig, but it's 95 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top to bottom: Astros, J Press, J Crew, Brooks.


Outstanding casual look Hookem. Fit, colors and a flap pocket!

I need to find some nice shorts that fit me as well as yours fit you.


----------



## Steel Rim

Bill's M2, Targyles, Alden for Brooks Color 8 LHS:


----------



## DrMac

Steel Rim said:


> Bill's M2, Targyles, Alden for Brooks Color 8 LHS:


I wore those same Targyles and LHS today w/ some PoW trousers....good thinking!


----------



## dorji

CDMC- Great jacket + tie + square combo!


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> This is an awfully impressive looking page thus far. Sorry to have to ruin it with an uber casual summer rig, but it's 95 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top to bottom: Astros, J Press, J Crew, Brooks.


 Actually, your casual outfits are some of the best stuff I've seen here and a great model of how to look "cool" without looking slovenly. What sneakers are those? Jack Purcell?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hookem12387 said:


> This is an awfully impressive looking page thus far. Sorry to have to ruin it with an uber casual summer rig, but it's 95 here.


It's got to be even hotter in those tin cans behind you!!


----------



## mrp

I'm going to have to find a tie along those lines. 


CMDC said:


> Raleigh 3/2 sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> Ben Silver rep
> LLB double L khakis
> Alden AWW


----------



## CMDC

Thanks for all the comments. The jacket and tie are among my favorites and both were thrifts. Not sure if Ben Silver still offers the tie but it really is a great combo. Found it at the same thrift as the jacket albeit several months later.


----------



## CMDC

Starting to heat up in DC. Tweed season may be over.

BB madras
LLB double L khakis
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## The Rambler

^CM, I didn't get around to complimenting it, but I really like that jacket, too. Any indication who made it for Raleigh's? (Looks like it might be Stanley Blacker).


----------



## CMDC

^I'll check when I get home tonight.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I've got a dinner event to attend tonight, so today's rig uncharacteristically features a suit:



J. Press everything, save Allen Edmonds wing tips (not shown), with irritatingly tight Tingley overshoes atop them. (They're irritatingly tight because the size on their box says 10 1/2 - 11 1/2, but they barely fit over my 11 D Allen Edmonds, and won't fit over my 10.5 D Alden long wings.)


----------



## ds23pallas

Sitting on the deck yesterday afternoon in comfy cloths. Worn Bills, worn BB OCBD, worn watch:


----------



## Orgetorix

All Trad today. Brooks and Nettleton.


----------



## eagle2250

ds23pallas: 
What a wonderful picture...very impressive composition, a picture that really does tell a story! :thumbs-up:


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> Actually, your casual outfits are some of the best stuff I've seen here and a great model of how to look "cool" without looking slovenly. What sneakers are those? Jack Purcell?


Thanks! They're the Brooks CVOs that were discounted over the winter for about $20. I'm pretty sure they're made by sperry, but not 100% positive. Wish I'd bought the navy ones for the price, as well.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
LP shirt
NM pant
Brioni belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Gucci cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## govteach51

hookem12387 said:


> This is an awfully impressive looking page thus far. Sorry to have to ruin it with an uber casual summer rig, but it's 95 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top to bottom: Astros, J Press, J Crew, Brooks.


 As bad as our Astros have been playing, I question wearing their cap.....95F in Austin, 91F here near the coast....What are we going to do in July??? Roast?:frown:


----------



## mcarthur

govteach51 said:


> As bad as our Astros have been playing, I question wearing their cap.....95F in Austin, 91F here near the coast....What are we going to do in July??? Roast?:frown:


go to vail, co for the summer


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


>


Dynamite casual rig and nifty looking digs. I assume that's the outside of where you take most of your pics?


----------



## Trip English

This is what keeps me coming back.


----------



## Trip English

Wisco said:


>


Wisco, you're becoming the Uncle Mac of ties.


----------



## Saltydog

ds23pallas said:


> Sitting on the deck yesterday afternoon in comfy cloths. Worn Bills, worn BB OCBD, worn watch:





Trip English said:


> This is what keeps me coming back.


I totally agree with Trip. Great look at the textures and fading after lots of real wear. Focus totally on the clothing.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Dynamite casual rig and nifty looking digs. I assume that's the outside of where you take most of your pics?


Thanks, Trip. And yes, it is. Tip to anyone that may come across this situation: never live in a metal sided building. It's cell signal death.


govteach51 said:


> As bad as our Astros have been playing, I question wearing their cap.....95F in Austin, 91F here near the coast....What are we going to do in July??? Roast?:frown:


 At this point, I kind of just like the cap. I think we've won 2 straight, though. This summer is going to be brutal, I'm just glad Possum Kingdom got some rain to put the fires out.

DS23, your 'worn' pictures are some of my personal internet highlights. I hope to have things to pass along to my kids one day with such character.


----------



## dorji

Nice shot ds23pallas.
It snowed this morning, but melted by the time this shot was taken.
Bookster lined flannels, etc...

I wore my trusty Kudu chukkas this morning...

#8 belt that looks much better with Ravello...


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> Wisco, you're becoming the Uncle Mac of ties.


Trip,

Thanks for the note, but I'm no Uncle Mac. I have maybe 60-70 ties in total, but seem to go back to the same 10-20 or so as the core rotation. Makes me wonder if I should clean house on the tie rack as I have on ill fitting coats and suits?

This red stripe was a fun S/S item that had been waiting for Spring to come out and play.


----------



## Jovan

dorji: I think you meant longwings instead of chukkas.


----------



## ds23pallas

Trip's musings a couple of weeks ago on Italian jackets brought to mind my own experiences. Disouraged with the fit of most everything I was seeing, I acquired several made in Italy garments from a shop on Sherbrooke Street in Montreal. Soft shoulders, wonderful fabric, great lapel roll, full canvassing. I can live with the darting and dual exhausts. This example is near ten years old:


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> dorji: I think you meant longwings instead of chukkas.


And Ravello shell instead of Kudu.
























Oxxford suit
BB shirt
BG&C tie (from a local haberdashery)
Florsheim shoes


----------



## dshell

Orgetorix said:


> And Ravello shell instead of Kudu.


Orgetorix, you're one of the primary forces behind the growth in my desire for a pair of PTBs. Looking good with the conservative suiting.


----------



## Wisco

Busy day in a busy week. It's thinking about Spring again around here, but still not quite there



















Gray 3B suit, white micro check pattern (Pants seem a little long in the photo. Might need to adjust my suspenders)
Pink spread collar shirt
Blue Shantung silk tie with maroon and tan stripes
White cotton PS with lilac border
Monks (not very Trad, but I'm happy with them as a change of pace from lace ups and loafers)
Razor stubble from not shaving this morning


----------



## The Rambler

ofc cas; new Peter Millar tattersall from STP (as posted by Chas Saturn in "April acquisitions")


----------



## Orgetorix

Great looks, both of you.

Wisco, the jacket fits well, but if your tailor ever gets bored you might try seeing if he can make the lapels roll a little lower and turn it into a 3/2.5. Not only is the high-3 roll not Trad and not currently in fashion either, I think it doesn't flatter your body type as well as jackets with a longer lapel line. Love the monks too, BTW!

Rambler, outfit looks great, and I like what you've done with the socks and the shirt. Are those LHS shell or calf? The color looks sort of in between whiskey and ravello. _Edit: nevermind, I just saw your post in the LHS thread saying they're calf._


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Org; loafers are calf, "burnished tan."


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Trip,
> 
> Thanks for the note, but I'm no Uncle Mac. I have maybe 60-70 ties in total, but seem to go back to the same 10-20 or so as the core rotation. Makes me wonder if I should clean house on the tie rack as I have on ill fitting coats and suits?
> 
> This red stripe was a fun S/S item that had been waiting for Spring to come out and play.


nephew,
it is a distinction to be considered an "uncle mac"


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Brioni socks
Prada bluchers
CC cologne
Omega watch


----------



## dorji

Jovan said:


> dorji: I think you meant longwings instead of chukkas.


No... I spoke correctly. The chukkas took me through the 2" of snow slush this morning. When it had all melted away and dried I put on my LW to enjoy the rest of the day.


----------



## Wisco

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> it is a distinction to be considered an "uncle mac"


The honor is mine Sir..... Wow, I just noticed that this is my 500th post!


----------



## Jovan

Org: Love that outfit. It's like something the '60s James Bond would wear with the solid herringbone suit and dark knit tie.

Wisco: Gotta agree -- I think the two button or three buttons rolled to the middle suit you better.


----------



## hookem12387

Org, today's killer knit tie lead to me finding your twitter.


----------



## YoungClayB

Dorji, those Ravello LWBs are dope! I so wish that AE would do special makeups in cigar/whiskey/Ravello.

Here is today's attire...I dont think its very trad, but we are all friends here right? 

Shirt: BB
Tie: BB
Suit: Daniel Cremieux
Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)


And yes, the mulch pile is getting smaller...only a few more beds to go. I'll post some yard pics once I get everything squared away.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

hookem12387 said:


> Org, today's killer knit tie lead to me finding your twitter.


There's been a run of great knit ties on WAYWT lately.


----------



## dorji

Thanks YCB! I do like those ties of yours.

Rambler- that is a great shirt.


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks, polo, rugby, florsheim working from top to bottom.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Hookem, I know camera angle is probably responsible, but you look like you're about eleven feet tall in that shot!


----------



## a4audi08

suit:RL
shirt: BB
tie: Huntington
shoes: AE sanford

https://i53.tinypic.com/21dekuo.jpg


----------



## hookem12387

Orgetrix, it must be. I check in at 9ft tops. So hard to find pants. Great look, as always by the way. Nice dimpleless tie, audi!


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks, polo, rugby, florsheim working from top to bottom.


Hook'em, are those the Rugby University chinos we've discussed? They suit you. I always think high-water looks great with a narrow leg opening. Are we also looking at black leather there or is it the photo?


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


>


Nice attire. I'd have skipped the socks & t-shirt, but I'm swarthy. Great length on the jacket. Between the short cut of your jacket and Hook'em's slender chinos we're getting an instructive photo-essay about dressing for your build.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nice to see some great casual rigs on the thread. They're often missing, which is too bad. Great get-ups, Hookem -n- Org.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Hook'em, are those the Rugby University chinos we've discussed? They suit you. I always think high-water looks great with a narrow leg opening. Are we also looking at black leather there or is it the photo?


They are. I finally took the plunge and absolutely love them, and thank you. And nope, not sure why the picture turned out that way, but both shoes and belt are decidedly brown.


----------



## srivats

Hookem, great casual post ... are those current model Florsheims, or vintage? Me likey very much.



ds23pallas said:


> Sitting on the deck yesterday afternoon in comfy cloths. Worn Bills, worn BB OCBD, worn watch:


That's a GREAT photo ds23pallas. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> They are. I finally took the plunge and absolutely love them, and thank you. And nope, not sure why the picture turned out that way, but both shoes and belt are decidedly brown.


I think it's safe to say that if that were a black and white picture with some photoshopping it could go on the Great American Trad Men (or whatever it's called) photo-thread and no one would make a comment about "slim" or "hipster." They're just flattering pants for thinner guys.


----------



## hookem12387

I certainly agree about the fit being just right. Happy to have finally found some pants that fit me well.

Srivats, they're old florsheim imperial shell that desperately need some love after finals. Thank you!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Gucci jacket
Lorenzini shirt
NM pant
NM belt
Brioni socks
CH tassel loafers
ADP cologne
Concord watch


----------



## cecil47

BB wash and wear sack
LE HP OCBD
LE tie
Leatherman
Hamilton on Central
BB khakis
LE Argyles
AE kilties


----------



## Jovan

St. Charles Ave. said:


> There's been a run of great knit ties on WAYWT lately.


Nobody commented on mine, unfortunately. Not that I'm uh, bitter about not getting the attention. :icon_smile_big: They were pretty crappy photos anyway.



Trip English said:


> Hook'em, are those the Rugby University chinos we've discussed? They suit you. I always think high-water looks great with a narrow leg opening. Are we also looking at black leather there or is it the photo?


I like them at that length hookem and Org are wearing theirs, just hitting below the ankle. It looks neither comical (a la Thom Browne) or accidental.



srivats said:


> Hookem, great casual post ... are those current model Florsheims, or vintage? Me likey very much.


I have some Florsheims and they are quite stiff for an unlined loafer, leading to me wearing the no-show socks Trip so vehemently hates.

You should post in this thread from time to time.


----------



## Trip English

Ugh. I had almost forgotten about your secret socks. Now I have to go back to the clinic.


----------



## Jovan

Lunch out with the girlfriend today...

vintage "Gentry PENNEY'S" madras sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Liz Claiborne belt
LE Legacy Chino, Tailored Fit
un-secret Gold Toe socks -- you can hold off on that clinic visit today, Trip 
Florsheim pennies


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Kiton shirt
Incotex pant
DY belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Varvatos cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
While I'm _personally_ not a big fan of madras except in shirts (putting me in the minority here--and my grandson more trad than I in that area ) The Mercer is great of course and I hope LE keeps the Legacy Chino line around. Wonderfully soft material and good fit. Everything fits great.


----------



## The Rambler

excellent, Jovan, even the slightly-less-than-perfect plaid matching on that old Penny's madras contributes to that hot weather casual look.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Lunch out with the girlfriend today...
> 
> vintage "Gentry PENNEY'S" madras sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Liz Claiborne belt
> LE Legacy Chino, Tailored Fit
> un-secret Gold Toe socks -- you can hold off on that clinic visit today, Trip
> Florsheim pennies


Nice outfit for a lunch out with the 'better half' but, if I lived where you do, I don't think I would turn my back that close to a pool of water like that...LOL, you might look like an irresistable sushi bar to the resident Gators!


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan, simply superb! Well done.


----------



## hookem12387

Looks great, Jovan. I wish my girlfriend would appear in public with me while I wore a madras jacket; definitely jealous!


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Lunch out with the girlfriend today...
> 
> vintage "Gentry PENNEY'S" madras sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Liz Claiborne belt
> LE Legacy Chino, Tailored Fit
> un-secret Gold Toe socks -- you can hold off on that clinic visit today, Trip
> Florsheim pennies


THIS. CHANGES. EVERYTHING.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks for the compliments everyone. 



Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> While I'm _personally_ not a big fan of madras except in shirts (putting me in the minority here--and my grandson more trad than I in that area ) The Mercer is great of course and I hope LE keeps the Legacy Chino line around. Wonderfully soft material and good fit. Everything fits great.


The Legacy isn't too bad, just wish they'd lengthen the rise and widen the seat on the Tailored Fit some more. Last time they "improved" it the rise was lowered another inch...



The Rambler said:


> excellent, Jovan, even the slightly-less-than-perfect plaid matching on that old Penny's madras contributes to that hot weather casual look.


Yeah, it's not exactly Chipp or Press quality from the same era (the seller said it was from the '50s) but just a J.C. Penney house brand. Maybe it was their "young men" line or something, I'm not sure. Not a lot of info on Gentry.



eagle2250 said:


> Nice outfit for a lunch out with the 'better half' but, if I lived where you do, I don't think I would turn my back that close to a pool of water like that...LOL, you might look like an irresistable sushi bar to the resident Gators!


It's only the pond at our apartment. The biggest predators there are egrets. 



YoungClayB said:


> Jovan, simply superb! Well done.


Thanks!



hookem12387 said:


> Looks great, Jovan. I wish my girlfriend would appear in public with me while I wore a madras jacket; definitely jealous!


It's actually not her favourite (she likes the colors of my patch madras shorts more), but she grins and bears it to humour me.  Anyways, that compliment coming from you means a lot. You have a great collegiate style yourself.



Trip English said:


> THIS. CHANGES. EVERYTHING.


Glad I've finally done something Trip-approved!


----------



## Trip English

Such a good outfit I forgot to scold you on allowing your pocket square to slip down into the jacket. 

Also, we'll require a picture of you without the jacket on to appraise the fit of the Mercer shirt. According to board lore there must be at least 2 hectares of oxford cloth stuffed into that blazer.


----------



## Jovan

You're not turning into Uncle Mac, are you? I actually brought a cotton hanky with me, it was just stuffed in my pocket and occasionally taken out for mopping sweat. Considered wearing one, but decided it looked fine without.

The Mercer shirt is cinched in quite a bit at the sides with the use of Shurt Clips. I'm thinking of having it taken in through the body and sleeves. (Trad heresy?) It's otherwise a perfect OCBD in most respects.


----------



## vwguy

Jovan said:


> Lunch out with the girlfriend today...
> 
> vintage "Gentry PENNEY'S" madras sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Liz Claiborne belt
> LE Legacy Chino, Tailored Fit
> un-secret Gold Toe socks -- you can hold off on that clinic visit today, Trip
> Florsheim pennies


What the...where the hell did this come from!? Good work, but let's get some cuffs on those khakis.

Brian


----------



## The Rambler

Easter, 2011


----------



## The Rambler

btw, my sock choice resulted in the following conversation with the better half:

she: With your attendance record, I should think you wouldn't want to call attention to yourself ...
me: [inaudible].


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> me: [inaudible].


I can't tell you how many times I've uttered that exact phrase to my own wife.


----------



## vwguy

Brian


----------



## mjo_1

Press coat, pants, shirt.
Peter Blair bow


----------



## YoungClayB

^^^very nice mjo. I'll bet it looks even better on.

Happy Easter! 86 degrees = no jacket!

Shirt: Polo OCBD
Tie: Jos A. Bank
Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
Shoes: AE MacNeil (Tan Scotchgrain)


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> me: [inaudible].


As I approach the 38th anniversary of my nuptials...I have to agree that quite often I find this to be the only reasonable response I love it when Rambler quotes maritial exchanges. So universal for matrimonial veterans and hilarious. I have adopted his acronym SWMBO into my everyday conversations (She Who Must Be Obeyed). I could see a cartoon strip.

Great socks Rambler and great looking pennies. I'm going to guess AE Camerons...since I have a pair that looks just like that--but they could be calf LHS. Am I right on either guess?


----------



## The Rambler

Nope, Salt, they're Sebagos. "She who must be obeyed" is what Rumpole calls the fearsome Mrs Rumpole in _Rumpole of the Bailey, _that brilliantly funny tv show based on the equally hilarious novels by John Mortimer. I, too, am approaching my 38th.


----------



## eagle2250

Today seemed like a good day to break out the Seersucker suit (blue and white) and AE McAllister, brown on bone spectators for Sunday services. Happy Easter, all!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Gucci shirt
DY cufflinks
Brioni belt
Varvatos socks
Kiton cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB pinpoint stripe bd
Hermes tie
LE pocket square
Khaki wool trousers--can't remember the brand, got them from Filenes Basement
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## Jovan

vwguy said:


> What the...where the hell did this come from!? Good work, but let's get some cuffs on those khakis.
> 
> Brian


Thanks! Too late now, but I'll consider it in the future. I almost think trim khakis look better without them...



vwguy said:


> Brian


Right now, there's a man in Wisconsin only wearing khakis, novelty socks, and penny loafers. Must be quite a sight on Easter day.



YoungClayB said:


> ^^^very nice mjo. I'll bet it looks even better on.
> 
> Happy Easter! 86 degrees = no jacket!
> 
> Shirt: Polo OCBD
> Tie: Jos A. Bank
> Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
> Shoes: AE MacNeil (Tan Scotchgrain)


Hey man, it was in the mid-eighties when I took my latest pictures. They invented summer fabrics for a reason. If I can take the heat, so can you.


----------



## Saltydog

Saltydog said:


> Great socks Rambler and great looking pennies. I'm going to guess AE Camerons...since I have a pair that looks just like that--but they could be calf LHS. Am I right on either guess?





The Rambler said:


> Nope, Salt, they're Sebagos.


Or, as I was about to edit my post and add..."But upon closer imspection...I am sure they are actually Sebagos:icon_smile_wink:" Seriously, they look soft, shaped to the foot, with a great looking natural shine. Reminds me a bit of how Ian Fleming described James Bond's shoes in the books i.e. "soft polished black moccasins" or something very close to that. I need to check their website.

So I checked their website and saw nothing but plasticky "brush off" leather that didn't look at all soft or natural like yours. I'm now guessing that that is an older pair???


----------



## vwguy

Jovan said:


> Right now, there's a man in Wisconsin only wearing khakis, novelty socks, and penny loafers. Must be quite a sight on Easter day.


Good thing I stayed in the house most of the day 

Brian


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> Or, as I was about to edit my post and add..."But upon closer imspection...I am sure they are actually Sebagos:icon_smile_wink:" Seriously, they look soft, shaped to the foot, with a great looking natural shine. Reminds me a bit of how Ian Fleming described James Bond's shoes in the books i.e. "soft polished black moccasins" or something very close to that. I need to check their website.
> 
> So I checked their website and saw nothing but plasticky "brush off" leather that didn't look at all soft or natural like yours. I'm now guessing that that is an older pair???


About 20 years - for some reason I hate to spend money on black shoes, so they may have quie a few years left in them.


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> Thanks! Too late now, but I'll consider it in the future. I almost think trim khakis look better without them...
> 
> Right now, there's a man in Wisconsin only wearing khakis, novelty socks, and penny loafers. Must be quite a sight on Easter day.
> 
> Hey man, it was in the mid-eighties when I took my latest pictures. They invented summer fabrics for a reason. If I can take the heat, so can you.


Ahh, but on Sunday mornings I have to carry around my 20+ lb 7 month old. That coupled with the NC sun and 85+ temps are enough to make me burst into flames. Plus, I don't own any summer weight jackets. I am on the lookout though.


----------



## Sir Cingle

There are some great photos of late on the thread. Great job, gents.

My camera does a particularly poor job of capturing the colors of today's jacket. Oh well:



J. Press 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint button-down
Eddie Jacobs emblematic beer mugs tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

Most Saturdays I take my dad for lunch at our club. He can't play golf any more but he does like to kibbitz with his cronies. I try to incorporate some hand-me-down during these outings. This weekend it was this mid-seventies tweedish number with earned elbow patches (dad did most of the work, I finished them off). Threw on this BB OCBD and noticed the last washing really did a number on the collar - matches the old pair of Bills and Sperry Top-Siders. A rather casual ensemble but as there is still some snow on the course, attendance at the clubhouse was sparse.


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB said:


> Ahh, but on Sunday mornings I have to carry around my 20+ lb 7 month old. That coupled with the NC sun and 85+ temps are enough to make me burst into flames. Plus, I don't own any summer weight jackets. I am on the lookout though.


Definitely fix that. Not that I'm one to talk, since the only linen I own is a pocket square...


----------



## a4audi08

Sir Cingle said:


> There are some great photos of late on the thread. Great job, gents.
> 
> My camera does a particularly poor job of capturing the colors of today's jacket. Oh well:


Nice! the background color comes out on the jacket, what color(s) with the pattern?


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, a4a! The pattern is a mix of brown and green, with even a little blue. If I recall correctly, Trip owns the same jacket. And I'm sure that his picture of it was better.


----------



## The Rambler

^ agree, Clay, that should go to the top of your list. Excellent jacket, Sir C. ds, extra credit for the concept of "earned elbow patches."


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler. (By the way, I dig your bright socks.)


----------



## The Rambler

Spring fever
Press royal oxford - wonderfully soft and light
Sam Hober tie


----------



## Orgetorix

Late shots...I've been working like a dog on a big project due end of week. And Louisville is on its way to being underwater.


----------



## cecil47

Forgot to take pics until we got home last eve
BB poplin sack
LE HP OCBD
BB bow
Leatherman
Hamilton on Central
BB seersuckers
Cape Cods


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Levi's 501
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Lucchese boots
Guerlain cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Trip English

I do have that blazer. It's one of my most heavily complimented numbers.


----------



## Wisco

I replied to a post on the Fashion Forum yesterday where a 28 year old new AAAC member asked about "getting started". My advice was to focus on the basics (OCBD, blazer, chinos, classic ties and brown shoes) and build from there.

I took my own advice this morning.




























Any insight on period based on the label?

PRL University Club blazer
J.Press blue OCBD
BB Repp tie
Cotton check PS, blue and light blue check on white... maybe slightly advanced
LE khaki colored Dress twills
Targyles
AE Color #8 SC longwings... with a few water splotches from the morning rain


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Leverandon

I love everything about this...especially the patch pockets on the coat and the busted up Sperrys. Wish you had shown off the "earned" elbow patches.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Barba shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
PS socks
Romano bluchers
MB cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## cecil47

BB 2B seersucker sack
BB OCBD
BB tie
Navy surcingle
Linen trou
Targyles
Bass bucks


----------



## a4audi08

^^^^^

great knot!


----------



## Saltydog

Leverandon said:


> I love everything about this...especially the patch pockets on the coat and the busted up Sperrys. Wish you had shown off the "earned" elbow patches.


I have a pair of Sperry Makos in very similar condition that are the most comfortable shoes I own. I'll probably wear them until they call apart.


----------



## hookem12387

^ I'm sure we all appreciate the previous 6 spamless posts. 

Cecil, you've been really murdering your looks lately. Absolutely fantastic. I also love that jacket.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:



J. Press 3/2 madras jacket
Lands' End navy knit tie
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
J. Press khakis (not shown)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## closerlook

Leverandon said:


> I love everything about this...especially the patch pockets on the coat and the busted up Sperrys. Wish you had shown off the "earned" elbow patches.


yes, and the amount of wear on the cuffs and collar looks great. great look ds23pallas.


----------



## CMDC

SirC,

Great Madras. I'm on a mad hunt for summer jackets like that. Of course, what do I find on my last thrift stop?--Harris Tweed.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, CMDC. In general, I have found that it is more difficult to happen upon used summer jackets. They're more fragile than tweed, and thus they don't seem to last as long.

J. Press has a great gingham sack for sale now, but I can't justify buying a cotton summer jacket for $495. Perhaps when the sale comes around...


----------



## CMDC

^I agree. I never come across madras jackets while thrifting. I also think the market for them has always been smaller, thus fewer available down the line by the time we get to them.

There was one at the Press warehouse sale I really wanted but they didn't have my size. I'll keep looking. Tweedy has had several that were just a tad too large.


----------



## Joe Beamish

ds23pallas said:


> Most Saturdays I take my dad for lunch at our club. He can't play golf any more but he does like to kibbitz with his cronies. I try to incorporate some hand-me-down during these outings. This weekend it was this mid-seventies tweedish number with earned elbow patches (dad did most of the work, I finished them off). Threw on this BB OCBD and noticed the last washing really did a number on the collar - matches the old pair of Bills and Sperry Top-Siders. A rather casual ensemble but as there is still some snow on the course, attendance at the clubhouse was sparse.


Marvelous. I like how you've set the context for your apparel -- a weekend lunch at the club with pop. You've achieved something fine in not looking like you've tried. In fact, clothes don't seem to occupy your every thought. This is good to see.

I like the closeness in color between your jacket and pants -- you get away with it because of the jacket pattern. Most people wouldn't pair those two items; they'd reach for darker pants or lighter ones for more contrast. But you've made the best choice.

Great stuff.


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cingle said:


> Today's rig:
> 
> J. Press 3/2 madras jacket
> Lands' End navy knit tie
> Lands' End pinpoint button-down
> J. Press khakis (not shown)
> Weejuns (ditto)


That's a beatiful jacket, Sir C: actually looks like Madras!


----------



## Joe Beamish

dorji said:


> Nice shot ds23pallas.
> It snowed this morning, but melted by the time this shot was taken.
> Bookster lined flannels, etc...
> 
> I wore my trusty Kudu chukkas this morning...
> 
> #8 belt that looks much better with Ravello...


Great fit on everything. Could you give more specifics? What's that cardigan? What's the pant fit? (slim? tailored? Etc.)


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler!


----------



## Orgetorix

Security Guard (In the Rain) Wednesday:


----------



## srivats

Orgetorix said:


> Security Guard (In the Rain) Wednesday:
> 
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7684.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7686.jpg
> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF7690.jpg


GREAT look, Org! I really like that tie. Who's the maker?


----------



## Orgetorix

srivats said:


> GREAT look, Org! I really like that tie. Who's the maker?


Some Chinese sweatshop.  The brand is American Living (RL for JC Penney).


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Orgetorix said:


> Security Guard (In the Rain) Wednesday


Looking sharp, as per usual, Org. Quick question: that is a blue blazer, no? I'm having a hard time determining the color of the buttons.


----------



## Orgetorix

DoghouseReilly said:


> Looking sharp, as per usual, Org. Quick question: that is a blue blazer, no? I'm having a hard time determining the color of the buttons.


Thank you, and it is indeed. The buttons are smoke MOP. Best shot I have of them:


----------



## The Rambler

an excellent shot - I really like extreme close-ups on this forum.


----------



## Saltydog

srivats said:


> GREAT look, Org! I really like that tie. Who's the maker?


Uniforms R Us


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna reversible jacket
Kiton shirt
AG jeans
Nocona belt
NM socks
Gucci penny loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Hookem & A4, thanks for the comments.
Cold snap today, snow in Santa Fe.







BB sack
LE HP OCBD
BB tie
Cabelas shotshell belt
unseen Hamilton on Amer Eagle Outfitters NATO, od & blue
BB cords
Targyles
Hanover shell B&H


----------



## svb




----------



## Trip English

Finally SVB. Finally.


----------



## YoungClayB

svb said:


>


I kind of get what you are going for here...but to my eye it's just not working.

Glasses are nice. As are the shirt, shoes, and sweater, but the pants are really throwing it all off and even making you look sort of cartoonish. I really think that your look would be dramatically improved if you got some pants with less taper in the legs and abandoned the "high water" look.


----------



## hookem12387

I'm not sure the roll works with socks, I think it may be that simple. It could be the camera angle that's making it looks so funky, though.


----------



## Trip English

Don't listen to them svb. Keep takin' it out and choppin' it up. You've got me so juiced I might just post tomorrow.


----------



## maximar

Trip English said:


> Don't listen to them svb. Keep takin' it out and choppin' it up. You've got me so juiced I might just post tomorrow.


Do what you want SVB. As long as you don't show up in this forum with an Indochino suit, you are completely safe.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig features a poorly tied bow tie:



J. Press sweater vest
Rugby bow tie
Brooks Brothers pinpoint windowpane shirt
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Ralph Lauren chinos 
Rugby argyles (not shown)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)
McGregor drizzler (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

SirC, I don't get why the pointed ends came out on the same side?


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Rambler: I don't either, other than the fact that I obviously screwed it up. Still, I really liked the way the bow came out (normally my attempts are simply awful), so I decided to leave it as-is. How's that for utterly self-conscious sprezzatura?


----------



## The Rambler

that's a great look for a young Classics professor, but you need to get your bow-tying motion down, you're doing something wrong.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Yeah, you're right. I didn't even think it was possible to screw up like that!


----------



## Wisco

Spring has sprung? Shots from the driveway before heading to work.



















Although I respect the "high water" look recently displayed by SVB and Hookem, it's not for me... but I am at least twice the size (weight) and age as both young men.


----------



## svb




----------



## Joe Beamish

^ svb, I like your sport shirts a lot, and the fit of your clothes -- always the most important thing. But in the highwater/red socks photo you seem to have a costume-y look (to my eye) due perhaps to detail overkill. The prim haircut, AND the glasses, AND the "look at me" red socks with cuffs rolled (to my eye) absurdly high up the leg. It looks rather precious and special.


----------



## geologic

Two things (among many) I like about this:

1. The richer color of your pants here works very well with your coloration.

2. You're not hiding your great plaid under a solid sweater.



svb said:


>


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nice pocket square, Wisco!


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: J.Press
Shirt: LE OCBD
Tie: BB
Pants: Bill's M2
Shoes: Cole Haan


----------



## hookem12387

I like the shoes svb. What are they?


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great look, Trip. I'm now fully over my aversion to bit loafers; it's time for me to take the plunge and pick up a pair.


----------



## CMDC

Trip, is that a newer JPress or more vintage? Whatever it is, I like it.

When did the shave happen?


----------



## Trip English

@ Sir Cingle: I thought they were a little precious myself, being from the Washington DC area, but people wear them so casually here in CT they're practically interchangeable with topsiders. 

@CMDC: It's actually happened twice in the few weeks I've been on hiatus from WAYWT. The first time didn't stick, I'd been too long with the whiskers. This time happened a few days ago and I'm feeling a little lighter without the beard. I'm sure I'll grow it back at some point, but for now I'm enjoying the ritual of shaving.

EDIT: The Press jacket is fairly new from the Presstige line. It's one of the salvageable sport coats I picked up at the recent sample sale. The label for the fabric is Magee of Donegal. I don't know what that makes it. The shoulder diapering is fairly light, but I'll probably get my tailor to give it the once over and see if he can't tweak it for a little better fit.


----------



## svb

hookem12387 said:


> I like the shoes svb. What are they?


Keds. They're like chukka sneakers or something. They were a gift from my roommate but I'm pretty sure she got them at Steven Alan.

Trip, I dig that tie.


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome back, Trip, very nice blazer. Greenwich topsiders, eh? I'm going to call them that from now on.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## kitonbrioni

LP jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
Justin belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
VW cologne
Concord watch


----------



## cecil47

B sack patch pocket blazer
JAB OCBD
LE tie
PRL surcingle
Hamilton on Central
BB khakis
non-targyles
AEs


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: J.Press
> Shirt: LE OCBD
> Tie: BB
> Pants: Bill's M2
> Shoes: Cole Haan


Trip, you look good without the beard IMO. I had come to believe you were a Hasidic diamond merchant posing as a trad on WAYWT.

Great looking duds btw. I've got a pair of Cole Haans just like that that I picked up for something like $25 at a bankruptcy sale store we have here. Great deal!


----------



## williamson

Trip English said:


> A lovely tie! Advocates of the tieless look - please note!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
Kleinberg belt
Armani socks
BJ boots
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## hookem12387

Yall do not want to see an inside picture of my place with finals next week. J Press madras (from exchange)


----------



## Jovan

Awesome looks here. I find that outdoor shots are always better, personally. The natural light gives you a better sense of how the colours, patterns, and textures look on clothes.

Another lunch out with my sweetheart... not as good as last week's outfit unfortunately. I'm sure you all can pick out the reasons why.

BB Makers sack blazer
BB Makers end-on-end BD
RLP double forward pleat chinos
Sperry Top-Siders without socks


----------



## The Rambler

yes, I can pick out the reason why: because you are eclipsed by your girlfriend! this is as it should be :biggrin2:


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> Yall do not want to see an inside picture of my place with finals next week. J Press madras (from exchange)


i would rather see your transcript with straight a's


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, me too, Uncle. I'll keep you updated


----------



## Leverandon

@Jovan, I'm a fan of the patch breast pocket on the BB blazer. Is that vintage? I don't think I've seen their current blazers with patch pockets.


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> yes, I can pick out the reason why: because you are eclipsed by your girlfriend! this is as it should be :biggrin2:


Undoubtedly true as much as she'll deny it, but I was more referring to the baggy looking chinos (which didn't look so bad until I saw the picture) and the fact that I'm not showing any cuff. Sadly, those old Makers shirts seem to shrink a great deal. Maybe I'll turn it into a short sleeved sport shirt.



Leverandon said:


> @Jovan, I'm a fan of the patch breast pocket on the BB blazer. Is that vintage? I don't think I've seen their current blazers with patch pockets.


Not sure exactly how old it is, except it's a Makers _Golden Fleece._ '80s or '90s maybe?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Kiton shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
testoni penny loafers
Gucci cologne
GP watch


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> yes, I can pick out the reason why: because you are eclipsed by your girlfriend! this is as it should be :biggrin2:


Jovan, there is an old adage in showbiz about never working with children or animals because all the focus will be on them. I would say that posting pictures with a beautiful young women for this crowd would have much the same effect:icon_smile_wink:. Just saying..... Oh, btw, I don't think the khakis are too baggy--but then I'm an old man. They are relaxed...but I think there is room in every wardrobe for both trim and relaxed khakis. Regardless of current trends. Did you say the shirt was end-on-end? If so, that probably has more to do with the shrinkage. I find that broadcloth--of which I believe end-on-end is a type--tends to shrink more than oxford. Others may disagree...but that is my perception.


----------



## Jovan

Saltydog said:


> Jovan, there is an old adage in showbiz about never working with children or animals because all the focus will be on them. I would say that posting pictures with a beautiful young women for this crowd would have much the same effect:icon_smile_wink:. Just saying..... Oh, btw, I don't think the khakis are too baggy--but then I'm an old man. They are relaxed...but I think there is room in every wardrobe for both trim and relaxed khakis. Regardless of current trends. Did you say the shirt was end-on-end? If so, that probably has more to do with the shrinkage. I find that broadcloth--of which I believe end-on-end is a type--tends to shrink more than oxford. Others may disagree...but that is my perception.


She was quite flattered upon seeing your comment. Thanks for making her day and, by extension, mine. 

I personally feel that the outfit would look more streamlined with regular fit or slimmer chinos. Would have worn another pair if they weren't in the hamper.

I own another Makers shirt and it shrank half an inch in the neck but oddly not the sleeves. I just thought those old shirts had shrinkage issues.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Out for an evening of peacocking and libations...










Blue gingham OCBD from fitcustomshirt.com
RL University Club Blazer
Lands End Legacy Chinos
Leatherman navy/red belt
Bean Blucher Mocs


----------



## Jovan

ArtVandalay said:


> Out for an evening of peacocking and libations...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue gingham OCBD from fitcustomshirt.com
> RL University Club Blazer
> Lands End Legacy Chinos
> Leatherman navy/red belt
> Bean Blucher Mocs


Vintage Brick Traditional Fit, I take it? I'm also wondering whether those are the Signature or regular line Blucher Mocs.

Great outfit. This would suit you at a Fourth of July barbecue as well.


----------



## dshell

Orgetorix said:


>





Trip English said:


>


I like the width of the trouser legs in both of these posts gentlemen.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> Vintage Brick Traditional Fit, I take it? I'm also wondering whether those are the Signature or regular line Blucher Mocs.
> 
> Great outfit. This would suit you at a Fourth of July barbecue as well.


Thanks, Jovan. You are correct on the trousers, and they are the regular mocs. Love them, they will be my go-to shoes in the warm months.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Aye! It does seem perhaps a little early in the years for displaying "Reds" in the Queen City area of the Buckeye State but, I am inclined to agree...it does seem the perfect outfit for a "Fourth of July barbecue!"


----------



## Jovan

ArtVandalay said:


> Thanks, Jovan. You are correct on the trousers, and they are the regular mocs. Love them, they will be my go-to shoes in the warm months.


Well then, that settles it. I'm getting Traditional Fit from now on and just tapering the legs. Thanks for the info.


----------



## hookem12387

Action shot!


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> Well then, that settles it. I'm getting Traditional Fit from now on and just tapering the legs. Thanks for the info.


that's what I do, Art, M2s taken in at seat, crotch and thigh when they're being cuffed, the drycleaner's tailor charges 25 bucks to do it all, to me very worth it.


----------



## govteach51

hookem12387 said:


> Action shot!


Man, it looks like you are studying your eyeballs out for finals!


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

hookem12387 said:


> Action shot!


 Ok, I know you're not wearing it, but can I get the maker of that lamp please?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
Brioni pocket-square
Kiton shirt
RLP tie
Cartier belt
NM socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

Terrible picture, and an outfit far from spectacular, but I figured that today would be a good day for some red, white, and blue:



Jos. A. Bank 3/2 navy sack
Andover Shop emblematic elephants
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
J. Press olive wool trousers (not shown)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## Joe Beamish

The Rambler said:


> that's what I do, Art, M2s taken in at seat, crotch and thigh when they're being cuffed, the drycleaner's tailor charges 25 bucks to do it all, to me very worth it.


AND you taper 'em, too?

I've got a bunch of M2s I never wear, even the tapered ones, because they're just too baggy. Do you give the tailor any specs?


----------



## hookem12387

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Ok, I know you're not wearing it, but can I get the maker of that lamp please?


haha, of course. And it's a TripEnglish special suggestion originally! From a rather unlikely source, pbteen. Here's the link and a word of warning, you will never be able to unsubscribe from pbteen's email list no matter how hard you try. https://www.pbteen.com/products/shine-on-task-lamp/?pkey=ctask-lamps


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday. Full shot is a little distorted; Mrs. O was standing too close when she snapped it.


----------



## The Rambler

Joe Beamish said:


> AND you taper 'em, too?
> 
> I've got a bunch of M2s I never wear, even the tapered ones, because they're just too baggy. Do you give the tailor any specs?


Yes, tapered too, but for me it's mostly about the bagginess from the knee up. I just put them on and get them pinned to what I like, then sit down to make sure they're not too tight. It's a simple job that makes all the difference with Bills for me.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE pink ocbd
LE repp
LE gingham pocket square
LLB double L Khakis
Weejuns


----------



## The Rambler

CM, I always admire your outfits, but not too sure about that tie with that jacket.


----------



## svb

not my usual background


----------



## Sir Cingle

^CMDC: I'm a bit colorblind, but I like that combo today. Looking good.

SVB: Nice shirt.


----------



## farrago

SVB,

It looks like you are in the Richmond District in San Francisco.


----------



## leisureclass

CMDC: Looks like really classic pink and green to me, I dig it, very spring.
SVB: Tuck your shirt in, and this would be perfection!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

"Slave to a springtime passion for the earth."


----------



## kitonbrioni

Malo jacket
Zegna shirt
Incotex pant
NM belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
MJ cologne
GP watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> "Slave to a springtime passion for the earth."


nice looking straw. always nice to see the gentlemen farmer


----------



## YoungClayB

Keeping it casual today




Shirt: Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt
Pants: Polo Preston Pant
Belt: Jos A. Bank
Shoes: AE Westbrooks


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> "Slave to a springtime passion for the earth."


Spring seems just a bit more sprung in your neck of the woods, than in mine. Our trees are just beginning to leaf-out! Nice pic though...very inspirational...makes me want to get out and do some more yard work!


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Keeping it casual today
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers Sport Shirt
> Pants: Polo Preston Pant
> Belt: Jos A. Bank
> Shoes: AE Westbrooks


Great looking boat shoes! Haven't looked, but since they are AE's I'm assuming you paid more than one normally would for this type of shoe. Would you say they are worth it? If so, what do you find the big difference to be? I'm genuinely curiouis...not trying to imply you paid too much. I really like the look (also how old are they?) and am much into comfort and quality these days.


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> Great looking boat shoes! Haven't looked, but since they are AE's I'm assuming you paid more than one normally would for this type of shoe. Would you say they are worth it? If so, what do you find the big difference to be? I'm genuinely curiouis...not trying to imply you paid too much. I really like the look (also how old are they?) and am much into comfort and quality these days.


Hi Salty. These retail for around 200 but I got them from Sherman Bros for 175...so, yeah they are about twice as expensive as the Sperry AOs I bought last Spring and ended up having to throw away in the Fall because of how badly they smelled. In comparison to the Sperrys, these are so much nicer. They are handstitched and the leather is good quality calf. The interior is also completely lined with buttery soft calfskin. They also have great arch support - very high arch which is great for me. The sole is also stocked to a leather welt so that makes them recraftable. The picture above is really the first time I've worn them so only time will tell how well they hold up and resist odors.


----------



## The Rambler

great looking boat shoes, Clay, and Sherman Bros is hard to beat for everyday discounts on desireable shoes.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> "Slave to a springtime passion for the earth."


Excellent, Rambler. However, next spring, I expect to see you in a pair of overalls.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Back Into the Chiller*

Another late November day on May 3rd. That's Great Lakes Weather for you! all apparel with exception of Barbour Fountainbleu Jacket and Byford socks are made in USA

BB Navy flannel Makers blazer from the late 1980's or possible 1990. Monogrammed Ben Silver gold filled buttons!

BB White OCBD with block font Kelly green monogram in center of pocket.

BB Grey Flannel Trousers

Van Boven Navy and Gold Striped Four in Hand Necktie "Made in NYC - USA"

Brown Leather belt with brass buckle and 12 gauge shotshell bottom -a birthday gift several years back from Kevin's

Late 1970's USA made Burgundy Bass Weejuns.

Dark grey Byford dress socks


----------



## CMDC

LLB madras jacket
BB ecru ocbd
No name navy knit tie
LLB double L olive chinos
LLB rugged mocs


----------



## The Rambler

terrific combination - any idea of how old the LLB jacket is?


----------



## Cowtown

CMDC - I like your madras jacket. I note the incongruity of it and the description of OSP's rig.

OSP - Glad to see you posting again; I enjoy your contributions.


----------



## CMDC

Less than a year. The signature line had them last year. By the end of summer, when I grabbed mine, they were already being deeply discounted.


----------



## The Rambler

OSP, it would be really interesting to see pictures of what you're wearing, even if you weren't in 'em!


----------



## dorji

CMDC said:


> LLB madras jacket
> BB ecru ocbd
> No name navy knit tie
> LLB double L olive chinos
> LLB rugged mocs


Nice look CMDC!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna jacket
Oxxford shirt
Brion pant
Zegna belt
Armani socks
Gucci balmorals
Boucheron cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Sir Cingle

I'll add to the chorus: Nice jacket, CMDC!


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Hi Salty. These retail for around 200 but I got them from Sherman Bros for 175...so, yeah they are about twice as expensive as the Sperry AOs I bought last Spring and ended up having to throw away in the Fall because of how badly they smelled. In comparison to the Sperrys, these are so much nicer. They are handstitched and the leather is good quality calf. The interior is also completely lined with buttery soft calfskin. They also have great arch support - very high arch which is great for me. The sole is also stocked to a leather welt so that makes them recraftable. The picture above is really the first time I've worn them so only time will tell how well they hold up and resist odors.


Keep us informed on how they hold up. I'm tired of getting boat shoes/mocs that start smelling or wearing out just about when they are feeling wonderful. I guess I'm a bit hard on them...and I guess they last alright for the price. It would be nice to find a pair that would give years of service and still look halfway decent.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Saltydog: Have you considered Quoddy Trail? A fair number of us are very happy with the comfort and performance of their footwear offerings!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


> nice looking straw. always nice to see the gentlemen farmer


...and denim worn where it should be!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

A Press jacket in need of a press:



J. Press 2-button darted unconstructed jacket with annoying wrinkle on one shoulder
Sid Mashburn pinpoint shirt
J. Press repp tie
J. Press tie bar
Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)


----------



## YoungClayB

Here is today. I am going to Quail Hollow tomorrow to watch the golf tourny...any suggestions on what to wear? I was thinking about wearing my weathered red M3's with boat shoes and a white or pale blue knit polo shirt...would this be a good choice? or would I just like like a wierdo wearing pink pants at the golf course?





Pants: Austin Reed
Shirt: Brooks Bros
Jacket: Ralph by RL
Tie: Jos A Bank
Shoes: AE MacNeil


----------



## leisureclass

Mild spring day means I have an excuse to wear my new sweater.

No name blue OCBD, Fife Country Shetland, Levis 505, Happy Socks, vtg Eastland bluchers


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Here is today. I am going to Quail Hollow tomorrow to watch the golf tourny...any suggestions on what to wear? I was thinking about wearing my weathered red M3's with boat shoes and a white or pale blue knit polo shirt...would this be a good choice? or would I just like like a wierdo wearing pink pants at the golf course?


Strange color patterns at the golf course?! No such thing Sounds like a perfectly acceptable rig to me. Maybe a bit conservative...


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## Joe Beamish

^ Cool -- very The Graduate


----------



## The Rambler

^ agree - those ultra-trim 60s-cut slacks look sharp. Tan or yellow?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Zegna shirt
NM pant
JB socks
NM belt
Gucci loafers
Prada cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, you look beat and a little disgusted. Great rig, though!

Leisureclass, that's a dynamite combo. I need to get some blucher mocs this next fall. Great jeans as well. 

SirC, alright so I believe that this is the first Sid Mashburn item I've seen mentioned. What do you think? I may never make it to Atlanta, but he opened up some e-commerce and I was thinking of snagging an item or two. Sid is the template for my Italio-trad look.

CMDC, nice jacket (as if that jacket requires another compliment)

YCB, that jacket looks a little shouldery/sleevey (those are technical terms. learn them), but that tie has to be the most useful tie out there. I have one like it and it tends to match any combo that doesn't lend itself to an obvious solution.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hook, love the trousers. What are they?


----------



## hookem12387

The pants are Rugby University (thanks to Trip). My new favorites by a large margin, perfect fit for me. And Trip, I was looking into the sun and AM completely beat. Done with finals friday at noon, so almost there, though.


----------



## Trip English

Congrats in advance. Soon you'll be able to move out of that allotment shed!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Trip: I like the Sid Mashburn shirt, which I picked up on the thrift thread. The cotton is a very nice weave, and feels quite comfortable. I also like the mother of pearl buttons; although sometimes I can't tell the difference between mother of pearl and plastic, these are substantial. The shirt is rather slim cut and the tails aren't terribly long. All in all, a lovely shirt. I'm not a big fan of spread collars, and tend to like J. Press and Lands' End shirts. But this is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Orgetorix

Getting in the festive spirit. The Greatest Two Minutes In Sports is only 2 days away.

Full shots coming later.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Getting in the festive spirit. The Greatest Two Minutes In Sports is only 2 days away.
> 
> Full shots coming later.


bow tie looks good


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Hookem, like the chinos too. How is the fabric?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Getting in the festive spirit. The Greatest Two Minutes In Sports is only 2 days away.


Nice Bow!!

Here's my horsey contribution...


----------



## CMDC

Cooled off a bit today so I can trot out a new tweed find.

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack for B&G Philadelphia
BB unistripe ocbd
Ben Silver repp
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice looks, fellows. My ho-hum rig can't live up to those fine ensembles:



Alan Paine cotton sweater with saddle shoulders
J. Press silk knit tie
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Rugby green chinos
Alden Indys (not shown)


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLP jacket
Borrelli shirt
Lucky jeans
TB belt
Armani socks
Lobb chelsea boots
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## cecil47

Springtime is back, despite the snow on Sunday and frost on Monday







BB poplin sack
JAB OCBD
LE tie
old Hickok sterling monogram buckle
BB khakis
Targyles
Florsheims


----------



## a4audi08

CMDC said:


>


----------



## The Rambler

Majer gab suit, BB shirt, LHS


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Great outfit.

I find the belt buckle mildly distracting, however.


----------



## The Rambler

me, too, I shouldna gone for a 1 3/8" belt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Brioni shirt
Incotex cords
Brioni belt
Armani socks
PS bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Trip English

Jacket: Press Blackwatch
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: Bill's M2
Shoes: BB LHS


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Well put together rig, Trip. I especially like the way the blackwatch jacket and the pink ocbd go together. I probably would not have thought of that combo...but it really works. The British Khaki Bills are my favorites. What model do you wear?


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Salty. I wear M2s or M3s depending on sport coat/blazer. I like them both equally.


----------



## The Rambler

Just super, Trip: pennies, khakis, pink or blue button-down and a blue blazer is pretty much a default setting for me, and probably quite a few of us: substuting a black watch blazer makes it so much more interesting.


----------



## Trip English

It's way more versatile than I thought it would be, but i could wear it in place of a navy blazer in most combinations. The only difficult part is pairing a tie. Probably a solid navy knit, or a red with a blue shirt.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Arman jacket
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Armani socks
Romano bluchers
Creed cologne
Concord watch


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Jacket: Press Blackwatch
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Pants: Bill's M2
> Shoes: BB LHS


looking very good. driveway of new house?


----------



## Cowtown

Trip

I will echo the others in praising the combo. The blackwatch is a nice change of pace.


----------



## Pliny

Trip English said:


>


Very nice - I love pink and green together. Don't see it a lot - more's the pity. Have to be pink on the inside tho, a bit outlandish the other way around.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks for the compliments, all. And yes, Uncle, that's the rear parking pad behind the house. It overlooks a small wooded valley with a pond. Very peaceful.


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> Thanks for the compliments, all.


I must add in- very nicely done Trip.

Looks like a beautiful property too.


----------



## The Rambler

I'm excited for you, Trip, and I hope you will find a way to slip it in to your photos as background.


----------



## vwguy

Charles River anorak
LE khakis & striped OCBD
Quoddys
New Wayfarers










Brian


----------



## Saltydog

Smart getup as usual. I _really_ like that shirt. Could you tell us the maker and vintage? Khakis as well?


----------



## cecil47

^^ +1 on the shirt. Works great with the blazer.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Brioni tie
DY belt
Brioni socks
Kiton bluchers
Michael cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> Smart getup as usual. I _really_ like that shirt. Could you tell us the maker and vintage? Khakis as well?





cecil47 said:


> ^^ +1 on the shirt. Works great with the blazer.


Thanks fellas. I bought that shirt probably 6-7 years ago at Dillards...its a Daniel Cremieux "Staney Shirt" (Classic Fit). Before I joined AAAC, I used to buy almost all of my clothes from Dillards and was a big fan of the Cremieux line...sadly, the quality of the DC line is nowhere near what it was 7-8 years ago.

The pants are Bills M3 Khakis Driving Twills in "khaki"


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Thanks for the compliments, all. And yes, Uncle, that's the rear parking pad behind the house. It overlooks a small wooded valley with a pond. Very peaceful.


again the best of luck in the new house


----------



## mcarthur

looking very nice


----------



## Jovan

Trip: Love your new location and (as usual) the clothes, but I almost miss the beard now that I've seen you with it so much. It gave you a sort of Paul Kinsey from "Mad Men" vibe. Unfortunately, the most facial hair I can experiment with is sideburns. Everything else grows patchier than a leaf covered lawn.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Evanston for a wedding on Saturday.

Wedding- 
Brooksease 3/2 Sack
Tiffany buckle on burgundy strap
White Press Flap Pocket OCBD
custom Sutherland tartan bow from Ellie
Wool Flannels
Unlined #8 LHS

Then that afternoon I thrifted an olive/grey Brooks wash and wear suit.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:



Huntington 3/2 seersucker sack with annoying roped shoulders
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Ben Silver repp tie
Brooks Brothers khakis (not shown)
Rockport saddle shoes (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

Great outfit Trip. Perfect.

Madras 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Chipp emblematic w/dachshunds
LLB double L Khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Jovan

Nice madras in unusual colours. Details, sir! I really like how the lapels roll halfway between 3/2 and high roll three button. 3/2.5 or whatever they call it? My madras sack is kind of like that.


----------



## CMDC

^Right, it definately does roll more to 3/2.5. I got this at a local vintage shop a week ago. Here's the inside label. I know nothing about the store...


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## YoungClayB

^looking good Org! Nice PS/Shirt/Tie combo!


----------



## dorji

VWguy- I like those Quoddys! I just picked up my RayBans too- they were fitting them with new lenses (worsening prescription...)

YCB- Looking good! I think that PS wants to show itself more- it looks interesting.

SirC- Great looking seersucker- too bad the shoulders bother you...

CMDC- I really like how you've played the blues and tans together- very well done.

Org- smart spring tie!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, dorji! I love everything about the seersucker jacket but the shoulders. But the shoulders don't bother me enough to warrant getting rid of the jacket. I suppose I can take a bit more padding than some on this forum. In general, Huntington jackets are pretty nice and decently cheap on Ebay. They've got somewhat beefed up shoulders, but other than that are very good.

Uncle Mac: I like the gingham shirt. What make is it?


----------



## dorji

^^Mcarthur- what a beautiful hat! I am a fan of your belts as well.:icon_smile:

Minnnesota Magnolias...

OC's Blazer
Bills M2
Spankin new BB OCBD with sleeves too long (shrinkage imminent).


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding, all. Uncle, great to see you back on this thread. Here's me today, wearing a Robt Talbott tie I just found after about 5 years missing:


----------



## Charles Saturn

Rambler, I am sure you have been asked this before, but I dig your shades, what are they?


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great tie, Rambler!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


>


That's just an excellent rig, Rambler. As my father would say, you are "sharp as a tack and three times as long."


----------



## YoungClayB

Rambler, very awesome


----------



## EternalRepublic

*First WAYW post*

Hello everybody,

This is my first WAYW post on the trad forum! Unfortunately, I'm also in the middle of moving out of my dorm room for the last time, so please try to excuse the mess behind me.

I'm headed out to dinner soon with a friend and his family and thought I'd post this outfit for a critique to check back on later.

Brooks Brothers OCBD, blue university stripe
BB red chinos
Orvis 3/2 blazer
Bow tie, unlabeled, but madras from a family friend's trip to India

not pictured: LL Bean casco bay boat shoes


----------



## hookem12387

^^Both Rambler and Eternal, fantastic looks!


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome, Eternal: That's how we do it in Philadelphia!


----------



## The Rambler

and, thanks, guys - made it through the day w/o a single comment about The Masters. CS, the frames are old RLP, alas no longer made. btw, the lenses are polarized - strongly recommended.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
RLPL shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding, all. Uncle, great to see you back on this thread. Here's me today, wearing a Robt Talbott tie I just found after about 5 years missing:


Now that is a great looking rig! I like everything about it and it all works together. You noted the Robert Talbot tie...what brands are the shirt, tie and khakis? I don't know much about hats...but that one looks great.


----------



## The Rambler

Than you, sir. The shirt is BB, which AlanC put on the sales forum for some reason, the khakis are Bills, m3 I think, the tie a Robt Talbott, 50/50 silk and cotton, which is a surprisingly wonderful blend.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Looking good, Eternal Republic. Welcome to the WAYWT thread.


----------



## M. Morgan

Rambler: Where had the tie been hiding?

Good look for a beautiful day here on the East Coast.


----------



## YoungClayB

Eternal republic, representing the 215! Looking good!


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Uncle Mac: I like the gingham shirt. What make is it?


thank you. the maker of the shirt is bobby jones


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> ^^Mcarthur- what a beautiful hat! I am a fan of your belts as well.:icon_smile:
> 
> Minnnesota Magnolias...
> 
> OC's Blazer
> Bills M2
> Spankin new BB OCBD with sleeves too long (shrinkage imminent).


thank you
nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


>


very sharp!


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding, all. Uncle, great to see you back on this thread. Here's me today, wearing a Robt Talbott tie I just found after about 5 years missing:


my compliments on your attire! maker of your straw?


----------



## mcarthur

EternalRepublic said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> This is my first WAYW post on the trad forum! Unfortunately, I'm also in the middle of moving out of my dorm room for the last time, so please try to excuse the mess behind me.
> 
> I'm headed out to dinner soon with a friend and his family and thought I'd post this outfit for a critique to check back on later.
> 
> Brooks Brothers OCBD, blue university stripe
> BB red chinos
> Orvis 3/2 blazer
> Bow tie, unlabeled, but madras from a family friend's trip to India
> 
> not pictured: LL Bean casco bay boat shoes


welcome to the forum
i hope your comment indicates that you are graduation. if so congratulations


----------



## williamson

dorji said:


> Minnnesota Magnolias...


An admirable demonstration that a suitable cap goes well with a blazer.


----------



## CMDC

Towncraft 3/2 sack glenplaid sportcoat
BB ecru ocbd
LE knit tie
LLB olive chinos
Bass Buchanon


----------



## The Rambler

super rig, CM. Seeing some old Penny's on the forum lately, I believe Jovan showed one, too. Really nice patterns.


----------



## dorji

williamson said:


> An admirable demonstration that a suitable cap goes well with a blazer.


Thank you Williamson.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great stuff, CMDC. The thread is hopping with good looks these days.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Wow CMDC, awesome rig. I love the colors.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL jacket
Brioni shirt
NM pant
RLPL belt
Brioni socks
Gucci loafers
Gucci cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Joe Beamish

rig rig rig

I'm sure the incidence of this term in this of forum has increased several thousand percent in the past year or so; I don't know why


----------



## The Rambler

a nautical term:shipshape. synonyms are "outfit" (a little girly); "look;" (ditto)forget what else, help, guys ...


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> a nautical term:shipshape. synonyms are "outfit" (a little girly); "look;" (ditto)forget what else, help, guys ...


The Southern term is often "get up."


----------



## The Rambler

yes, that's a good one. we want it to be something we "just threw on:"

For [his] own person
It beggar'd all desription


----------



## leisureclass

I ended up on the forum because of menswear blogs. That's where I, and I would bet almost everyone else using the term "rig" got it from.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Rig

Org. Smokey and the Bandit 1977


----------



## YoungClayB

Is it still a "rig" if you're not wearing a jacket? 


Shirt: Brooks Slim Fit OCBD
Pants: Polo Preston
Tie: Tommy Hilfiger (surprisingly good quality, I've had this tie for over 10 years)
Shoes: AE 5 lasted Leeds in Chromexcel with Toby lug rubber sole


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's a (lousy) shot of today's *RIG*:


----------



## maximar

Nice rig today guys! Whatever that means :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Saltydog

Mississippi Mud said:


> The Southern term is often "get up."


You are right on target! As a fellow Mississippian, I have struggled to find the right word and the obvious never occured to me.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
LE Hyde Park ocbd
Britches patch madras tie
LLB double L khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great tie, CMDC!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mississippi Mud said:


> The Southern term is often "get up."


Up here, if someone says "that's quite the get up you have on" it isn't a compliment!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:


----------



## Charles Saturn

^^ As you have said before, the #1 Repp never lets you down.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Rolling Old School Style - Ride and Rig*

With a skeptical eye, it looks like Spring has finally arrived in Ann Arbor.  Got the 2002 tii out of storage and cleaned it up sprightly over the weekend. Took it out today sunroof fully retracted and all windows open for a brisk run on I-94 for a lunch meeting in nearby Chelsea MI, the home town of Jeff Daniels and venue of his Purple Rose Theatre Company.

BMW quality from this era was superb. Simple design, precision engineering and superior performance are so rare these days. Love the clean boxy lines and spartan interior.

Today's rig complements the ride

Gitman Brothers blue pinpoint OCBD - Made in USA

Polo burgundy necktie with tasteful Royal lions motif - Made in USA from the late Langdon's Polo Store Upper Arlington Ohio in mid-1980s. (only the third or fourth wearing since new.

BB Black and Light Beige MTM houndstooth sport coat - Patch flapped side pockets, patch breast pocket and surgeon's cuffs. Made in USA.

BB MTM grey worsted trousers - the mate of subject sport coat - finished Old School Style - no break and 1.75" cuffs with left rear pocket flap - Made in USA.

BB Burgundy Cordovan Loafers circa 1984 - faint puppy teeth marks of the family Cocker Spaniel on both tongues. Re-manned twice by Alden. Made in USA.

BB dark brown burgundy alligator belt - Made in USA.

Bausch & Lomb Aviator Ray Bans with green lenses - Made in USA.

Classic UK made tennis hat - white with green visor lining.


----------



## hookem12387

LE Paintbrush and Rugby Uni chinos. I feel like I owe trip for today's, erm, ensemble?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's a (lousy) shot of today's *RIG*:


Well done.


----------



## vwguy

oldschoolprep said:


> With a skeptical eye, it looks like Spring has finally arrived in Ann Arbor. Got the 2002 tii out of storage and cleaned it up sprightly over the weekend. Took it out today sunroof fully retracted and all windows open for a brisk run on I-94 for a lunch meeting in nearby Chelsea MI, the home town of Jeff Daniels and venue of his Purple Rose Theatre Company.
> 
> BMW quality from this era was superb. Simple design, precision engineering and superior performance are so rare these days. Love the clean boxy lines and spartan interior.


Forget the rig, let's see the ride!

Brian


----------



## oldschoolprep

*My Teutonic Ride*









What a ride indeed! To me, a real BMW is a spartan four cylinder model with a manual transmission, Blauplunkt AM-FM radio and AC. Plain and simple. I will always appreciate the generosity of my father who gave it to me when I graduated from college. I admired it greatly from the day he brought it home from dealer four years before giving it to me.

This was my first of five. I also currently have a Boston Green 318is in a similar configuration that I bought new in 1995.. Its a nice clean car today, but a weak alternative to the tii which I only roll from May through the mid-November. The tii is also great tailgate car in the Autumn! Hun precision and performance at its best!


----------



## hookem12387

The 2002 is an alltime classic. One of my favorite cars ever.


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 navy sack blazer
> LE Hyde Park ocbd
> Britches patch madras tie
> LLB double L khakis
> Florsheim saddles


your saddles look very nice


----------



## mcarthur

oldschoolprep said:


> View attachment 2465
> 
> 
> What a ride indeed! To me, a real BMW is a spartan four cylinder model with a manual transmission, Blauplunkt AM-FM radio and AC. Plain and simple. I will always appreciate the generosity of my father who gave it to me when I graduated from college. I admired it greatly from the day he brought it home from dealer four years before giving it to me.
> 
> This was my first of five. I also currently have a Boston Green 318is in a similar configuration that I bought new in 1995.. Its a nice clean car today, but a weak alternative to the tii which I only roll from May through the mid-November. The tii is also great tailgate car in the Autumn! Hun precision and performance at its best!


thank you for posting


----------



## Untilted

hookem12387 said:


> LE Paintbrush and Rugby Uni chinos. I feel like I owe trip for today's, erm, ensemble?


great fitting chinos.


----------



## Sir Cingle

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Well done.


Thank you, St. Charles Ave.


----------



## Saltydog

WouldaShoulda said:


> Up here, if someone says "that's quite the get up you have on" it isn't a compliment!!


Well, first of all, you would never frame it like that. More like, "Man that's a sharp get up." If someone _down here_ said "quite the get up you have on" they would not be invited back to the deer camp.


----------



## YoungClayB

Saltydog said:


> Well, first of all, you would never frame it like that. More like, "Man that's a sharp get up." If someone _down here_ said "quite the get up you have on" they would not be invited back to the deer camp.


Where is the "like" button when you need it...this is great.

(I am also a native Mississippian)


----------



## cecil47

My first real love in high school had a red tii. Oh how I loved that....car ;o)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Saltydog said:


> Well, first of all, you would never frame it like that. More like, "Man that's a sharp get up." If someone _down here_ said "quite the get up you have on" they would not be invited back to the deer camp.


Anyone making sartorial jabs at deer camp should not be.

But that still pales to the young officer who brought back near beer to our barracks.

If I recall he got busted to the Air Force!!


----------



## Ron_A

Great tii, Oldschoolprep. I had a 1989 325i for years, and I still am kicking myself for trading it in (and not hanging onto it) back in 2000.


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, I expect my royalty check any day now.




























Jacket: Press
Bow: Rugby
Shirt: LE OCBD
Pants: Bill's M3
Shoes: BB LHS

A note on the M3s: _I've only recently started wearing these thanks to the lot that came into STP a little while ago and they're an odd duck in terms of fit. I'd like some feedback from other M3 wearers, but I've noticed they have an unusual leg line for slim fit khakis. The relative slimness in the seat and thigh coupled with the wider leg opening makes them comfortable, but I get odd creases and ripples (like in the picture on my left leg). Does anyone have them taken in below the knee? I think I could also stand to take them up another 1/2" at least. In general though I just haven't seen a pair of khakis come close in terms of quality. _


----------



## dorji

Trip- Nice look!
I don't know anything about the M3s, but you can see my recent post in the footwear thread regarding re-cuffing Bills. Maybe give them a few trips through the wash and then see where you're at?
I especially like that jacket material of yours.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks. I did see the post and had experienced the same issue with a pair of M2s a while back and had to have them taken down. These went through the wash twice and I think that they'll stay pretty much put. 

My concern with taking them up is that I don't like the "no break" look with such a wide leg opening. Take a look at Hookem's chinos to see what I mean. If they were 2-3" wider in the leg opening it wouldn't look as natural. The M3s don't seem to taper at all.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Interesting look, Trip--and nice bow tie. I wonder: Are the pants a little too close in color to the jacket? I'm pretty much colorblind, so you'd know better than I!


----------



## Benson

Trip,

The M3's are an odd fit. They are basically trim in the rise and seat, and straight and full through the leg. I was tempted to peg mine, but balked in the end because I thought the pegging would have to begin well above the knee and this would make for an awkward taper if not done well (still auditioning alterations tailors here). The result is that I haven't worn them in the month since they've been cuffed. I am going to have them tapered, though, so I'll report back.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've been about to pull the trigger on a pair of M3s but knowing now that the leg is fuller cut gives me reservations. I enjoy a cut with very little break, but like Trip, I'm not a fan of that look with a fuller cut leg. Hmmm....


----------



## Trip English

Art, I'm not sure what the future holds for me and my M3s. 

Like a lot of items in my wardrobe, these have their own compromises. They are very comfortable, the quality is noticeably very high, and they look good. 

The reality is that I had 3 distinct cuts of khakis in rotation by a variety of brands and so I'm not married to one silhouette. I have the slim (Rugby), the medium (J.Crew Classic, RL, Lands End, BB Clark), and the full (Bill's M2, L.L. Bean). The M3 is like J.Crew on top, L.L. Bean on bottom and I don't see why they can't have a home in the rotation. 

I wouldn't bother tailoring them to match one of the other silhouettes as they're already at a high price-point even after the STP discount and if I'm going to spend more, I'd just as soon buy those others from the start.


----------



## The Rambler

I have both m2 and m3 pegged, and m2s also taken in, seat and thigh, ie, pretty much recut; it often occurs to me that it's pretty dumb to go through all that, but I've never found khakis I liked as well, that also fit the way I like. Not saying they don't exist, but I haven't found them.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Barneys shirt
NM pant 
MD belt
Armani socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Wow--900 pages. Let me be first to say that this thread has provided me with innumerable tips and ideas, not to mention inspiration. Cheers to all!


----------



## hookem12387

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Wow--900 pages. Let me be first to say that this thread has provided me with innumerable tips and ideas, not to mention inspiration. Cheers to all!


Absolutely. When I'm bored/defeated the internet I like to flip back through the pages I've never seen before


----------



## mjo_1

^I hear that....Spring/Summer '06 is especially inspiring.










Maiden voyage of the CCC poplin suit. As I've said elsewhere, the shoulders are more padded than I would have expected, but it's more than serviceable.


----------



## Cowtown

mjo - great looking poplin. Wished I would have picked up one after you posted the sale info.


----------



## YoungClayB

Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Tie: Vintage Brooks Makers
Pants: Ralph Lauren
Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)


----------



## hookem12387

Paintbrush take 2.


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, is that the new LE orange? It doesn't look too bad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

80s Flashback...


----------



## hookem12387

Sure is, Trip.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Enjoying the recent clean-shaven look, Trip.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DG jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Levi's 559
TB belt
Zegna socks
PS boots
Guerlain Cologne
Omega watch


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Hookem, is that the new LE orange? It doesn't look too bad.


Trip: As always, a nice "Kit" for the day but I must add, you do live in a truly beautiful setting! May you enjoy it for many, many years. :thumbs-up:


----------



## maddog

Hookem, what kind of jeans are those?


----------



## The Rambler

Trip, the red-shingled wall in the background is the new house?


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Trip, the red-shingled wall in the background is the new house?


Sure is. Our little red cottage.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni jacket
Brioni shirt
LP pant
MD belt
PS socks
Prada penny loafers
DV cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Paintbrush take 2.


I'm surprised they're that slim out of the box! Might have to get me some.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan, 
I had to size down 1/2 in the neck, too large of a gap otherwise, just a heads up.

MD, the jeans are Gap authentic fit. I'm hoping to find some better quality denim in a very similar cut, if it happens I'll post it.

Picture from a rather casual wedding of 2 of my very good friends last night, I'm in the blazer with my girlfriend in the pink dress:
Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, BB OCBD, BB milano chinos, BB pennies


----------



## Jovan

Great outfit as always hookem. You are the king of collegiate style (both Ivy and as a true college student).

LE OCBD
RLP shorts
black Venetians


----------



## Trip English

Hookem - That picture could have been taken practically any time in the past 30 years. Mission accomplished. 

Jovan - Good work on resisting the urge to place tiny socks on your feet. HOWEVER - that monogram should be just below your ribcage, not on the pocket. You're too good for that.


----------



## vwguy

hookem12387 said:


> Picture from a rather casual wedding of 2 of my very good friends last night, I'm in the blazer with my girlfriend in the pink dress:
> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, BB OCBD, BB milano chinos, BB pennies


Great pic, all the way around.

Brian


----------



## Orgetorix

Me and the missus:


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks for the kind words, yall. Trip, I think that's the highest compliment that can be given around here. 

Jovan, really like the shorts. Orgetrix bringing down the house again.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Hookem - That picture could have been taken practically any time in the past 30 years. Mission accomplished.
> 
> Jovan - Good work on resisting the urge to place tiny socks on your feet. HOWEVER - that monogram should be just below your ribcage, not on the pocket. You're too good for that.


Not my monogram.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Not my monogram.


That's better.


----------



## The Rambler

long sleeve, wrinkled white bd with madras shorts is a very tradly look, Jovan. Hookem, nicely done.


----------



## Taken Aback

I know some members consider_ patch_ madras a little gauche, but I think Jovan successfully undermines that argument.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
Zegna tie
NM belt
DD socks
Lobb bluchers
CC cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> That's better.


I've decided it stands for "Lewis & Clark College" if anyone asks. Can't remember which Andylander suggested that, but I thank them. 



The Rambler said:


> long sleeve, wrinkled white bd with madras shorts is a very tradly look, Jovan. Hookem, nicely done.


Thank you. "Take Ivy" was my inspiration. (I need _brown_ Venetian loafers to complete the look though.)



Taken Aback said:


> I know some members consider_ patch_ madras a little gauche, but I think Jovan successfully undermines that argument.


I once thought that way. I originally got those thinking I'd sell them on the Thrift Exchange but fell in love. Glad you think I pull it off.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Very trim, very sharp. Can't make out the design on your nice needlepoint belt, but like the colors.


----------



## Trip English

I believe those are sea turtles, no?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Kind of dull today, so I figured I'd feature my surcingle:



J. Press end-on-end pink button-down
Andover Shop baseball surcingle
Brooks Brothers Clarke fit chinos
Brooks Brothers argyles (not shown)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)

And to top it all off:
McGregor Drizzler (not shown)
J. Press bucket hat (ditto)


----------



## Jovan

I like it, Sir Cingle. (And your screen name.) What colour is your Drizzler? I have one in navy and love it. Such a simple and versatile jacket. Wish I could see the bottom half of your outfit.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks so much, Jovan. I've got a brown Drizzler, which I love. As you say, it's a very simple and versatile jacket.


----------



## Jovan

Vintage? The modern re-issue I got was only available in navy and stone.


----------



## The Rambler

lightweight gab suit, press flap bd, flexwelt aldens


----------



## Sir Cingle

Jovan said:


> Vintage? The modern re-issue I got was only available in navy and stone.


Yes, vintage. I got it on Ebay for all of $5. The shipping cost more than the auction itself. A great jacket.

Looking good, Rambler. Nice bow.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Burberry suede jacket
Loro Piana cotton shirt
Kiton cotton pant
Zegna crocodile belt
Brioni cotton socks
Romano ostrich bluchers
Acqua Di Parma cologne
Tiffany 18k gold watch


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> https://i1009.photobucket.com/albums/af215/7734_2010/IMG_1128.jpg?t=1305575326[/IMG]


I usually seperate browns/blues earthones/primary colors but I see it can be done expertly!!


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, I like to flirt with clashes, and am often told by She Who Must Be Obeyed that I have crossed the line.


----------



## Trip English

Rambler, that's a fine rig. Or is that word overused? Nudity Avoidance Apparatus, perhaps?

The blue & brown is an underrated combo.

And I'll take that missed button as spezzatura.


----------



## The Rambler

thank you , that's charitable - I'm afraid I habitually leave that one open to duck my tie in to when I eat a big, sloppy lunch by myself (can't see it's open with a long tie anyway), and seem to have forgotten I was wearing a bow. No secrets can be kept for long on this thread :icon_pale:


----------



## closerlook

Trip English said:


> Rambler, that's a fine rig. Or is that word overused? Nudity Avoidance Apparatus, perhaps?
> 
> The blue & brown is an underrated combo.
> 
> And I'll take that missed button as spezzatura.


Trip English references The Book of the Courtier more than a professor of Renaissance English.


----------



## Orgetorix

Probably the last outing for this suit. I've reluctantly come to agree with everyone who has told me the jacket is too short on me.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Very trim, very sharp. Can't make out the design on your nice needlepoint belt, but like the colors.


thank you
s&b turtle belt


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> I believe those are sea turtles, no?


right on the mark


----------



## The Rambler

closerlook said:


> Trip English references The Book of the Courtier more than a professor of Renaissance English.


Some time ago I started a thread on what the trad word for "sprezzatura" is. The conclusion seemed to be that there really isn't one, though there were a number of decent substitutes, such as "insousiance." It turned, IIRC, into a discussion of whether such a thing could be a calculated effect, or if that wasn't in the tradly spirit. The Italians, direct heirs of Castiligione, you might say, seem to have no such issues. The unbuttoned buttondown collar seems to be almost codified sprezz. The tnsil look, with its collegiate roots, incorporates both "absent-minded professor" features, and good old undergrad insousiance, such as the untucked, rumpled white bd that Jovan pairs with madras shorts, above. Trip and I traded a few comments on the charms of having the back of your tie come out a little longer than the front. For some, that's an immediate retie, while at the other end of the spectum, some never even notice it. In between, some might say 'looks fine, I'll go with it,' while others might set out to achieve it. I'm inclined to think that trad sprezz is something that shouldn't be calculated in advance, but, really, what's the dif, so long as it doesn't _look _formulaic or contrived. Clearly, this is not a topic for general discussion, but here, among sympathetic friends ....


----------



## YoungClayB

When I woke up this morning and saw that the temps weren't going to be above 60 all day, I decided to break out the tweed for one last time. Makes me realize just how much I like dressing for brisk weather. You've seen most everything here before, but the tie is new. It's made by Viyella (who I've never heard of) but it's a 55/45 wool cotton blend woven in Scotland. It's a keeper!















Shirt: BB traditional fit
Tie: Viyella
Jacket: HT by Cricketeer
Pants: Polo Preston
Shoes: 5 lasted Leeds in CXL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Viyella is a brand of fabric and not necessarily the maker. Anyone from Brooks Brothers to L.L. Bean has made shirts and other things from it.


----------



## The Rambler

That's a very good looking tie, Clay. Over the years the mix of wool/cotton in Viyella has changed, 80/20, 60/40, etc. Mostly used for shirts. What I like best about it is the woderful colors and crisp plaids, as in your tie.


----------



## C. Sharp

I would just add that there was a time that Viyella was trying to position itself as a brand selling things like moleskin trousers as well as their trademark fabric products.


----------



## svb




----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> Viyella is a brand of fabric and not necessarily the maker. Anyone from Brooks Brothers to L.L. Bean has made shirts and other things from it.


Very interesting. So it's kind of like Harris Tweed in that way?

Here is a picture of the label. Familiar with the maker?








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda

svb said:


>


I hearby officially hate everyone who was as thin and as young as I once was.

Little bastards.


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage BB 346 suit
BB shirt, tie
Nettleton tassels


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

I am not now nor have I ever been that well dressed however, so I don't hate on Orgetorix.


----------



## The Rambler

svb, I really like the distinctive look, but if you want to soften it a little, some things to consider: your jacket is quite short; the wide spread collar makes your neck look thinner; the slim cut pants makes your excellent gunboats look big.


----------



## Cardinals5

YoungClayB said:


> Here is a picture of the label. Familiar with the maker?
> View attachment 2488


That's a true Viyella tie - they made for others, but also for themselves. It's also the true 55/45 viyella blend, which is more desireable than the later 80/20 stuff.


----------



## Cardinals5

Great surcingle - I'll have to get myself one featuring baseballs.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Very nice, Rambler. Well done knot in the bow and the brown/blue combo is great.


----------



## Trip English

svb said:


>


I've been with you up until now:

1. The collar looks a good inch too large. That's a no go with a neck as thin as yours. Throws off the whole balance in the shoulders.

2. The knot should be 4IH. The 4IH is ALWAYS the correct knot and can bring a spread collar to life rather than stuffing it full of silk.

3. The shoes look off. Are they leather sole? I can't put my finger on it, but they don't look correct and it's nothing to do with the pant leg (which is just fine, IHMO)

On the positive side of the ledger, I think the proportions of the jacket are warranted by the proportions of your pants and frame. And it's also nice to see someone who wears slim chinos with "knee pops" since, over the course of bending your legs throughout the day, any leg line (ironed or otherwise) in such slim cotton pants is bound to give way to a little stretch in the knee area. Looks natural and adds a dash of character.

When Hookem dons his slim chinos it always looks like he snapped the photo before the day's first knee bend!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cardinals5 said:


> Great surcingle - I'll have to get myself one featuring baseballs.


Thanks, Cards! The Andover Shop has some dynamite surcingles, if you're ever up that way...


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna cardigan
Brioni shirt
Kiton pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
DE boots
Burberry cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## svb

Trip English said:


> I've been with you up until now:
> 
> 1. The collar looks a good inch too large. That's a no go with a neck as thin as yours. Throws off the whole balance in the shoulders.
> 
> 2. The knot should be 4IH. The 4IH is ALWAYS the correct knot and can bring a spread collar to life rather than stuffing it full of silk.
> 
> 3. The shoes look off. Are they leather sole? I can't put my finger on it, but they don't look correct and it's nothing to do with the pant leg (which is just fine, IHMO)


The collar is too large. It was an issue with the shirtmaker trying to add tie space at my request and screwing it up (which will be fixed). I'm surprised you noticed this as it's really a minute detail, but yes, the collar is about half an inch too large.

The tie knot is a windsor and this is one area where the trad forum and I will disagree; I never tie a 4IH because I don't like the look and because with my proportions it would leave too much material in the tie so one end or the other would be way too long.

I do agree the shoes are out of place in this fit. They're AE Wilberts. I have others that probably would have been better.


----------



## svb

slight variation on yesterday's

slightly out of focus

but hey! it's finally starting to be light out when I get home again










H&M
Epaulet x 2
Stetson


----------



## Trip English

HRH Prince Charles is all like, "Four In Hand WHAT SON!"


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip English said:


> On the positive side of the ledger, I think the proportions of the jacket are warranted by the proportions of your pants and frame.


Strenuously disagree. I can't think of one rule of jacket length to which he might conform other than the misrule of current fashion. The jacket length is neither proportional to his long arms nor is it in relationship to, and I put this bluntly, the location of his ass. A short jacket on a tall thin man is just as bad as one too long.

I will give you a pass on the windsor knot, however. Given an appropriately thin fabric, it's a passable alternative when a 4inhand ties too small. However, do realize that ties may be shortened.


----------



## Per

Enjoying shrimp and lager in Gothenburg.

Trenchcoat, Rugby
OCBD, BB
Cotton crewneck, BB current offering (pink heather)
Silk scarf, Drakes of London

--------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## leisureclass

Very nice rig Per, very nice. You should post more.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Mississippi Mud said:


> Strenuously disagree. I can't think of one rule of jacket length to which he might conform other than the misrule of current fashion. The jacket length is neither proportional to his long arms nor is it in relationship to, and I put this bluntly, the location of his ass. A short jacket on a tall thin man is just as bad as one too long.
> 
> I will give you a pass on the windsor knot, however. Given an appropriately thin fabric, it's a passable alternative when a 4inhand ties too small. However, do realize that ties may be shortened.


Agreed, the jacket in both pictures ends above the wrist. Way too short.


----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford suit
BB shirt, tie, & shoes
Stein Mart square
Darch watch, AE strap


----------



## The Rambler

svb said:


> The tie knot is a windsor and this is one area where the trad forum and I will disagree; I never tie a 4IH because I don't like the look and because with my proportions it would leave too much material in the tie so one end or the other would be way too long.
> 
> Try a Pratt knot.


----------



## Cowtown

The Rambler said:


> svb said:
> 
> 
> 
> The tie knot is a windsor and this is one area where the trad forum and I will disagree; I never tie a 4IH because I don't like the look and because with my proportions it would leave too much material in the tie so one end or the other would be way too long.
> 
> Try a Pratt knot.
> 
> 
> 
> I second the suggestion. You can try shortening your ties with your tailor or looking for vintage BB ties on ebay which run shorter. While one can quibble about what is and what it not trad, a windsor not falls far afield from the dividing line.
Click to expand...


----------



## EternalRepublic

*Thanks!*



hookem12387 said:


> ^^Both Rambler and Eternal, fantastic looks!





The Rambler said:


> Welcome, Eternal: That's how we do it in Philadelphia!





Sir Cingle said:


> ^Looking good, Eternal Republic. Welcome to the WAYWT thread.





YoungClayB said:


> Eternal republic, representing the 215! Looking good!





mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum
> i hope your comment indicates that you are graduation. if so congratulations


Thanks for the kind words, everybody. Mcarthur, I'm actually not graduating this year, but am making the move into an apartment. Thank you for your celebratory words anyway, though. It feels great enough to have finished another year! :wink2:


----------



## Jovan

svb: Short or small-necked dudes often have that problem. The modern 57" and 59" ones come out way too long, especially if they are narrow. Try looking for vintage ties from around the '50s and '60s, which are usually 50-53" long. Patterns that aren't stupid are hard to find but well worth looking for on eBay. Also consider that Rugby makes 3.25"/53" ties.

I've always thought the FIH looks much better on you, especially with wider ties. The baseball-sized ones you used to don on the Fedora Lounge looked especially disproportionate to your build and took attention away from your face. I'm glad you've moved on from those at least.


----------



## hookem12387

Per, you may not strike often, but when you do look out. Great look


----------



## govteach51

Cowtown said:


> The Rambler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second the suggestion. You can try shortening your ties with your tailor or looking for vintage BB ties on ebay which run shorter. While one can quibble about what is and what it not trad, a windsor not falls far afield from the dividing line.
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look at the knot again...are you sure it isn't a Prince Albert knot?
Click to expand...


----------



## Trip English

From a few days ago...



















Too rainy for much splendor the past few days.

In the above: All RL


----------



## Joe Beamish

I appreciate mention of the Pratt knot. I once included it my repertoire. But now I'm a FIH-only guy. I'm shortish, so when performing the tie, I always have to "measure" the longer end along my right arm held straight against the right side of my leg, so that the end of the tie reaches the end of my middle finger. Then -- for some reason -- when I complete the tie, the two resulting ends are the same length, landing at my buckle. 

Can't remember the last time I wore a tie. Or the last time I went to a meeting where someone -- maybe everyone -- wasn't wearing jeans. To wear a tie around my clients would be like wearing a clown suit.

svb -- I agree with some that the jacket is too short, almost cartoonishly so, but I like the second photo, with its combination of colors. The jacket otherwise has a nice fit for you, and I dig the bright pattern of the sport shirt peeping out. A smart look.


----------



## svb

*Trip English* -- looking great! Nice to see someone else rocking the cutaway collar on here.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Old picture to follow up a Kitononian post.

Oh. And I wasn't wearing socks.


----------



## srivats

^ I like those round frames on you, Trip. Who made them?


----------



## AldenPyle

AdamsSutherland said:


> Old picture to follow up a Kitononian post.
> 
> Oh. And I wasn't wearing socks.


Looks sharp! Graduation?


----------



## Jovan

AS: Loving it. I would wear socks with wool trousers, personally.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

AldenPyle said:


> Looks sharp! Graduation?


Wedding of the son of my great aunt... whatever that relation is.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Jovan said:


> AS: Loving it. I would wear socks with wool trousers, personally.


Jovan,

Thank you. Regarding the socks issue- There are a lot of things that you have done that I wouldn't do.  Let's just not go there on this one.

I just forgot to pack socks, though.


----------



## mcarthur

AdamsSutherland said:


> Old picture to follow up a Kitononian post.
> 
> Oh. And I wasn't wearing socks.


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> From a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too rainy for much splendor the past few days.
> 
> In the above: All RL


looking very good


----------



## kitonbrioni

Diesel jacket
Brioni shirt
Zegna pant
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Nocona boots
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Trip English said:


> From a few days ago...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too rainy for much splendor the past few days.
> 
> In the above: All RL


 Great tie. Very sharp all around. I'm not usually a fan of the conventional three-button configuration, but it works here.


----------



## The Rambler

AS: super look, beautifully uncomplicated, every well chosen element stands out but blends in. Nice fit on the blazer.

Trip: same!


----------



## YoungClayB

AS, as others have said...thats a great look on you. Well done.

Here is today:



Shirt: Lands End
Tie: Briar (Pride of England) - this tie has become one of my favorites!
Suit: Daniel Cremieux
Shoes: AE MacNeil
Socks: Targyles


----------



## Orgetorix

BB shirt, tie, and shoes
Kingsridge suit


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Looks as if it's raining snuff suede!!

I'd wear mine but here it's been just plain raining for days.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

WouldaShoulda said:


> Looks as if it's raining snuff suede!!
> 
> I'd wear mine but here it's been just plain raining for days.


I'll wear mine the first day we have sun.


----------



## CMDC

JPress glenplaid 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Turnbull and Asser repp
LE light grey chinos
BB black pennies


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
Armani pant
Brioni belt
NM socks
Lobb bluchers
Creed cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks OCBD, J Crew madras shorts, Weejun tassels (my favorites)









Also, need opinions on this jacket all around. I wasn't going to keep it (flap pockets, jetted chest pocket, dual vents...) but it fits perfectly. and BB is sold out of the medium in the vintage chino jacket (sack) that I really, really wanted. Thoughts:


----------



## Trip English

Keep it. Having a few contraband items in the closet helps you to appreciate TNSIL all the better.


----------



## The Rambler

an orphan? if you like the fit (I do, though the lapel seems to bow out a bit, which is fixable), and your problem is the darts, then I say get over it: its got a very nice soft-looking natural shoulder, and exemplifies what Alan Flusser calls "the American look," even if it's not strictly trad beause of the darts and side vents.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> an orphan? if you like the fit (I do, though the lapel seems to bow out a bit, which is fixable), and your problem is the darts, then I say get over it: its got a very nice soft-looking natural shoulder, and exemplifies what Alan Flusser calls "the American look," even if it's not strictly trad beause of the darts and side vents.


Not an orphan, just poorly lit. It's actually the regent fit soft jacket from brooks


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> JPress glenplaid 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Turnbull and Asser repp
> LE light grey chinos
> BB black pennies


Nice combo, CMDC. A great tie for that jacket.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

mcarthur said:


>


 Very nice. Great ps.


----------



## closerlook

^^^ looking sharp uncle.


----------



## Wisco

Weight loss is a funny thing. I have dropped almost 20 lbs since late last year. I feel better, my doctor is happier, my wife is happier, my life insurance guy is happier:icon_smile_wink:, but my clothes don't fit. I was a bit heavy for some outfits and now I'm a bit to thin to fill them.

Being larger has generally led me to approaching clothing to hide my size. Certainly tailored clothing should flatter your size and shape, but I tended to the slight baggy over the slightly fitted. Today's look is an example of how I need to go back to the tailor to get things altered a bit smaller; I am about the same size through the chest and neck, but am over 3 inches slimmer in the tummy. I celebrated this milestone with a measurement for a new MTM suit by Joe Hemrajani earlier this week.

The old me










The today me in now slightly too loose clothes:










LE cotton Sail Cloth blue blazer (purchased a week ago, one size smaller than 6 months ago)
LE Paintbrush shirt (red/white gingham)
Bills M1P. These are where my weight loss shows the most... the M1P are almost floppy on me. I may just leave them and get some slimmer (for me) fit khakis as the M1P have their place.



















Florsheim gray / burgundy saddle shoes

I'll post the new me in the more fitted jackets when I get a few of my favorites back from the tailor.


----------



## The Rambler

congrats on weight loss, and welcome back, Wisco. Looks good, keep it up.


----------



## maximar

Wisco! Where have thou gone?

The more weight you lose, the better for you, most especially. Congrats and keep it up!

More reason to shop :icon_cheers:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Florsheim gray / burgundy saddle shoes


New??

The toe looks better than the on-line examples.

The rest is very Spring/Summery!!


----------



## Southern Threads

New guy here. I have enjoyed the Trad forum for a while and decided to participate. 

Casual Friday today at the bank:

BB light blue stripe button down
Ben Silver tie
Grey no-name trousers
JOSB jacket
AE Grayson tassels
AE black gator belt
Texas Christian University class ring. Go Frogs!

Have a great day all.

Jason


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks OCBD, J Crew madras shorts, Weejun tassels (my favorites)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, need opinions on this jacket all around. I wasn't going to keep it (flap pockets, jetted chest pocket, dual vents...) but it fits perfectly. and BB is sold out of the medium in the vintage chino jacket (sack) that I really, really wanted. Thoughts:


Great outfit. I need to get around to picking up a pink OCBD.

Frankly, unless you're 100% on it, I'd take it back. Buyer's remorse is a terrible thing.



Southern Threads said:


> New guy here. I have enjoyed the Trad forum for a while and decided to participate.
> 
> Casual Friday today at the bank:
> 
> BB light blue stripe button down
> Ben Silver tie
> Grey no-name trousers
> JOSB jacket
> AE Grayson tassels
> AE black gator belt
> Texas Christian University class ring. Go Frogs!
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Jason


For casual Friday you must be the only one wearing a coat or tie! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Love that red paintbrush shirt, Wisco. I'm gonna have to pick one of those up from LE next time.


----------



## Wisco

Yup. I needed a Spring pair of shoes and have never been a fan of the white/blue saddles. These gray/brown are closer to my taste and versatile enough for a range of situations. As an admitted fan of texture, I also like the low-pile suede and smooth leather contrast.

Modern Florsheim is underrated for casual/casual-dress footwear. I have a pair of mocha suede Florsheim crepe sole chukkas that I really like as well.


----------



## Wisco

Thanks.

I am a "high contrast" color guy ala Flusser (dark skin and dark hair) and love brightly colored casual shirts mixed with neutral blues, grays and tans. I have a few LE paintbrush shirts that perfectly fit the bill and have been on sale + free shipping lately.


----------



## Wisco

Southern Threads said:


> New guy here. I have enjoyed the Trad forum for a while and decided to participate.
> 
> Casual Friday today at the bank:
> 
> Texas Christian University class ring. Go Frogs!
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Jason


Welcome Jason. A great outfit there... though I am not a fan of TCU given the smack down they provided my UW Badgers in the Rose Bowl. I must congratulate TCU regardless as the better team that day won the game.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*The Elusive Spring*

Spring has elusively evaded Ann Arbor and the southern Great Lakes Basin from Rochester, NY to Chicago for the past two weeks. Lovely cloudy-rainy weather at balmy 45F temperatures. Adverse environment to get handicap into a single digit.

Rain stopped so I have donned my latest purchase. I'm not an image poster b but have to share them with you below.

BB pink and white University stripe OCBD with kelly green block monogram in center of breast pocket. Made in USA

Kelly green Polo necktie with medium mounted polo player icons. - Made in USA. Purchased in late 1980s at ex-Rhinelander Mansion Store in NYC

Polo dress quality khakis finished OSP style - no break and 1.34Z" cuffs - Made in USA. Purchased in late 1980s at ex-Rhinelander Mansion Store in NYC.

Surcingle and ribbon belt with The Masters motif. Made in USA.

BB navy 3B hopsack blazer with patch & flapped side pockets. Kinda ratty - Bo the Black Lab chewed away some of the lining inside the left arm. Too expensive to repair but too much patina - beer, wine, brie and barbeque stains from ions of tailgate parties - to discard. - Made in USA.

New shoes - Bass Aaron Mocs - Made in USA. Love the design, fit and finish. Was apprehensive about size initially - I am a 10B. These are slated as 10D, but fit perfectly without and with dress socks. A tad tight but not unbearable with heavy boot socks. List price was an initial deterrent but $50.00 coupon sealed the deal. Comfortable and apparently durable. Would have preferred a lower vamp but............... First pair of Bass Shoes since 1984.









Have a great weekend!


----------



## Southern Threads

Wisco said:


> Welcome Jason. A great outfit there... though I am not a fan of TCU given the smack down they provided my UW Badgers in the Rose Bowl. I must congratulate TCU regardless as the better team that day won the game.


Thank you Wisco! Great look for you earlier as well. I especially like the LE paintbrush and jacket. Is the sail cloth light weight or medium weight? I have always been a fan of LE and Wisconsin folks in general. I spent a summer in Dodgeville when my wife was an intern at LE - I met some very hospitable folks. TCU beat a very formidable opponent in UW - we were fortunate to win the game.


----------



## Wisco

Southern Threads said:


> Thank you Wisco! Great look for you earlier as well. I especially like the LE paintbrush and jacket. Is the sail cloth light weight or medium weight? I have always been a fan of LE and Wisconsin folks in general. I spent a summer in Dodgeville when my wife was an intern at LE - I met some very hospitable folks. TCU beat a very formidable opponent in UW - we were fortunate to win the game.


Ah Dodgeville or "Sears-ville" as some to refer to it today. Anyway, the LE sailcloth blazer is mid-weight and is fully lined. If you are looking for the Italian-esque unlined, easy breathing, soft shouldered summer jacket.... you should look elsewhere. It also has some moderate shoulder pads which I had my local tailor remove to create a softer shoulder.

Overall I believe LE has gotten slimmer with their traditional cut over the years. For the sail cloth blazer, this has resulted in higher and tighter arm holes, but without the skinny lapels and open quarters you see in the Canvas line. All in all a good thing without straying to the trendy side.

Again welcome to the AAAC Trad forum and look forward to your contributions!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani jacket
Lorenzini shirt
DG pant
NM belt
Zegna socks
Ramano bluchers
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Steel Rim

Keep it Hookem. I have it and love it--easy to wear and very comfortable--and only $138 at BB Outlet (on sale 25% off). Wish I could find Tassel Weejuns (USA) again...


----------



## hookem12387

Steel Rim said:


> Keep it Hookem. I have it and love it--easy to wear and very comfortable--and only $138 at BB Outlet (on sale 25% off). Wish I could find Tassel Weejuns (USA) again...


Wish I'd found it at the outlet. Mine was a bit more...


----------



## srivats

Hookem, those diagonal folds to the shoulder near the collar indicate that the shirt is too small for you. Is that a extra slim fit shirt from BB, by any chance? Apart from that, that is a great look. 

The sportscoat seems to fit well, but as someone said above, keep it only if you are 100% happy with the fit.


----------



## hookem12387

srivats said:


> Hookem, those diagonal folds to the shoulder near the collar indicate that the shirt is too small for you. Is that a extra slim fit shirt from BB, by any chance? Apart from that, that is a great look.
> 
> The sportscoat seems to fit well, but as someone said above, keep it only if you are 100% happy with the fit.


100% happy with the fit, more concerned that it's trying to be too formal for an unstructured blazer, but I think I've decided to keep it since I missed out on the other one I liked (liked it just as much, and it was cheaper, but oh well).

Interesting on the shirt. It's actually a BB plain slim fit. If anything it's a bit big on me. The ESFs fit better, but I already have the slim fits. Thanks for the feedback on it, though. I asked awhile back about this and don't remember if I got an answer or not.


----------



## mcarthur

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Very nice. Great ps.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> ^^^ looking sharp uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Weight loss is a funny thing. I have dropped almost 20 lbs since late last year. I feel better, my doctor is happier, my wife is happier, my life insurance guy is happier:icon_smile_wink:, but my clothes don't fit. I was a bit heavy for some outfits and now I'm a bit to thin to fill them.
> 
> Being larger has generally led me to approaching clothing to hide my size. Certainly tailored clothing should flatter your size and shape, but I tended to the slight baggy over the slightly fitted. Today's look is an example of how I need to go back to the tailor to get things altered a bit smaller; I am about the same size through the chest and neck, but am over 3 inches slimmer in the tummy. I celebrated this milestone with a measurement for a new MTM suit by Joe Hemrajani earlier this week.
> 
> The old me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The today me in now slightly too loose clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE cotton Sail Cloth blue blazer (purchased a week ago, one size smaller than 6 months ago)
> LE Paintbrush shirt (red/white gingham)
> Bills M1P. These are where my weight loss shows the most... the M1P are almost floppy on me. I may just leave them and get some slimmer (for me) fit khakis as the M1P have their place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florsheim gray / burgundy saddle shoes
> 
> I'll post the new me in the more fitted jackets when I get a few of my favorites back from the tailor.


congratulations! keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur

Southern Threads said:


> New guy here. I have enjoyed the Trad forum for a while and decided to participate.
> 
> Casual Friday today at the bank:
> 
> BB light blue stripe button down
> Ben Silver tie
> Grey no-name trousers
> JOSB jacket
> AE Grayson tassels
> AE black gator belt
> Texas Christian University class ring. Go Frogs!
> 
> Have a great day all.
> 
> Jason


welcome to the forum
nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## SconnieTrad

svb said:


> The tie knot is a windsor and this is one area where the trad forum and I will disagree; I never tie a 4IH because I don't like the look and because with my proportions it would leave too much material in the tie so one end or the other would be way too long.


I agree, sometimes a full windsor is warranted, and a spread collar is one of those times


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


>


As always, an excellent look Uncle mac! You are looking both comfortable and yet still rather snappy, in your weekend Rig. :thumbs-up:


----------



## srivats

hookem12387 said:


> 100% happy with the fit, more concerned that it's trying to be too formal for an unstructured blazer, but I think I've decided to keep it since I missed out on the other one I liked (liked it just as much, and it was cheaper, but oh well).
> 
> Interesting on the shirt. It's actually a BB plain slim fit. If anything it's a bit big on me. The ESFs fit better, but I already have the slim fits. Thanks for the feedback on it, though. I asked awhile back about this and don't remember if I got an answer or not.


Are you wearing the right size? Size up a half size in the neck and see how you like it.

I don't like the fit of the ESF BB shirts. I'm a slim guy (145 lbs @ 5' 9") and the ESF does not look good on me.


----------



## hookem12387

Sri ate, I'm afraid if I size up in the neck I'll have much too large of a neck gap. I'll go play with the fit In store though


----------



## Trip English




----------



## The Rambler

A good casual Saturday in Greenwich/New Canaan look. Be sure to take a snap there when the daylillies are in bloom.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Armani pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Trip English

Well at least KitonBrioni wasn't raptured.


----------



## hookem12387

Me and my girlfriend (who clearly outshines me).


----------



## YoungClayB

hookem12387 said:


> Me and my girlfriend (who clearly outshines me).


Very nice picture. You guys look great together.

Your collar looks 2 sizes too big though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> As always, an excellent look Uncle mac! You are looking both comfortable and yet still rather snappy, in your weekend Rig. :thumbs-up:


thank you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Southern Threads

Trip English said:


>


Trip,

Love the bit loafers. Gucci? Great outfit.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks a lot, YCB. I think it's more a narrow tie that probably demands a double four in hand in the future


----------



## YoungClayB

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks a lot, YCB. I think it's more a narrow tie that probably demands a double four in hand in the future


No, I like the narrow knot...I was just looking at the gap between the collar and the back/side of your neck


----------



## hookem12387

YoungClayB said:


> No, I like the narrow knot...I was just looking at the gap between the collar and the back/side of your neck


Ah, I checked on my neck and you're definitely right. LE seems to vanity size their neck size a bit. Very strange. This is the first time I'd worn a LE shirt with a tie, so I hadn't realized it. Thanks for pointing it out


----------



## Wisco

Casual party yesterday with the middle child's soccer team families.



















LE Canvas SS Madras from a year or two ago
LE Heritage chinos. A little baggy with the new me.
Jack Purcell sneakers


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
Brioni pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Brioni belt
Varvatos socks
BB balmorals
Prada cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Casual party yesterday with the middle child's soccer team families.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE Canvas SS Madras from a year or two ago
> LE Heritage chinos. A little baggy with the new me.
> Jack Purcell sneakers


Really looking good, Wisco. I need your weight loss tips! Are those Jack Purcell sneakers as comfortable as they are good looking?


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> No, I like the narrow knot...I was just looking at the gap between the collar and the back/side of your neck


_You_ were in the picture as well, hookem? I was totally distracted by your lovely lady.


----------



## hookem12387

Saltydog said:


> _You_ were in the picture as well, hookem? I was totally distracted by your lovely lady.


As am I constantly! Thank you on her behalf (and mine).


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> Really looking good, Wisco. I need your weight loss tips! Are those Jack Purcell sneakers as comfortable as they are good looking?


Thanks Salty. My weight loss has been simple: less white stuff (sugar, flour, pasta and most processed foods) and more protein/veg/fruit. Exercise added to this scheme has only helped. I'm at a bit of a plateau right now, but ramping up exercise should hopefully help me break through and continue to lose an additional 10 lbs by August.

The Jack Purcells are very comfortable, though they are a true D width. I tend to be between a D and an E in many brands of shoes, and the Jack's are closer to D than E. They are comfy sockless and bring back those childhood memories of "sneaker"... before high tech purpose-built made for pro athletes shoes became the default.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Ah, I checked on my neck and you're definitely right. LE seems to vanity size their neck size a bit. Very strange. This is the first time I'd worn a LE shirt with a tie, so I hadn't realized it. Thanks for pointing it out


Strange indeed. How many washes has the shirt gone through?



Saltydog said:


> _You_ were in the picture as well, hookem? I was totally distracted by your lovely lady.





hookem12387 said:


> As am I constantly! Thank you on her behalf (and mine).


I had this problem last time my s/o was pictured. We are men of good taste, what can I say?


----------



## Wisco

I bought the pictured BB suit from Da Bay last year only to find the seller had misrepresented the size. It was too tight in the jacket shoulders and the trousers. Ce est' la vie I said to myself, but the cloth was too nice to just flip it and move on.

I tried it on over the weekend and WOW it basically fits the "new me". It has high and tight arm holes like a few Italian (Kiton and Isaia) jackets I own. It's a bit snug in the upper arms, but clean across the back and chest. Overall I'm overjoyed that I fit into this size 46R jacket... something I haven't been able to do in over 2 years.:aportnoy:




























BB "made in Italy" gray plaid suit with dark blue/burgundy under plaid
Blue end-on-end unlined soft collar shirt
Mountain and Sacket blue on blue paisley tie
Blue cotton floral design on white ground PS
Dark blue socks
AE brown cap toes


----------



## Jovan

Wisco, looks great on you. Glad it worked out in the end.


----------



## YoungClayB

Suit: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Lands End
Tie: Viyella
Shoes: AE MacNeil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco, congrats! Looks good. You too, YCB.

Sunday:









 .

Monday:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can see your photos when you attch them, looks good.

Your other method gets blocked here.


----------



## svb




----------



## The Rambler

Security guard look (I am in the securities business). Bean's seersucker shirt, Marciolani merino socks from Kabbaz (my favorite red socks ever)


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Security guard look (I am in the securities business). Bean's seersucker shirt, Marciolani merino socks from Kabbaz (my favorite red socks ever)


I for one have never seen a security guard with a bow tie and red socks.


----------



## The Rambler

heh - btw, I loved the look of the Jack Purcells on you, Wisco (they're my favorite sneakers, for comfort and look). Can anyone name the sport that Jack Purcell was famous for?


----------



## leisureclass

^^ My first reaction was to say tennis. But Wikipedia quickly proved me wrong. There are world champion Badminton players? Who knew?


----------



## The Rambler

He must have been the Michael Jordan of badminton players


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thank goodness I read this.

I would have looked an absolute fright wearing Jack Purcells playing shuffleboard!!


----------



## leisureclass

I even had a pair a few years ago, and I had no idea.


----------



## oldschoolprep

As I recall, Jack Purcell was an accomplished badminton player from Canada.



The Rambler said:


> heh - btw, I loved the look of the Jack Purcells on you, Wisco (they're my favorite sneakers, for comfort and look). Can anyone name the sport that Jack Purcell was famous for?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

BB blazer and shirt
J Crew tie
Banana Republic pants
RL Darlton Wingtips


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Security guard look (I am in the securities business). Bean's seersucker shirt, Marciolani merino socks from Kabbaz (my favorite red socks ever)


nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> Security guard look (I am in the securities business). Bean's seersucker shirt, Marciolani merino socks from Kabbaz (my favorite red socks ever)


LOL. Security guard look? My friend, never has a security guard worn a seersucker shirt, a bow tie and/or red socks, in combination with their navy blazer and grey trousers. Nor have they ever achieved a look as good as the one you sport today! :thumbs-up:


----------



## statboy

St. Charles Ave. said:


> BB blazer and shirt
> J Crew tie
> Banana Republic pants
> RL Darlton Wingtips


That's a fantastic shoulder there!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice looks of late, fellows. Nice work.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


I really like those Smathers and Branson belts, particularly that one, which is quite witty, and a great necktie substitute. For some reason I have a bad skin reaction to them, even through my pants, totally weird. Does anyone else have such a problem?


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


>


Nice one, svb. Your forgot to tuck in your shirt though. 



The Rambler said:


> Security guard look (I am in the securities business). Bean's seersucker shirt, Marciolani merino socks from Kabbaz (my favorite red socks ever)


Wish I had the money for several pairs of Marcoliani. What security do you specialise in?



The Rambler said:


> He must have been the Michael Jordan of badminton players


That's not saying much unfortunately. No one remembers him, just the sneakers.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> Wish I had the money for several pairs of Marcoliani. What security do you specialise in?


I used to be a cheap socks guy, until I realized how much time I spend with my feet up on my desk :biggrin2:. Just plain old stocks and bonds, Jovan, and trying to raise money from venture capitalists to support a long-term medical device project which will amaze the world if we can get it done and working. If we succeed, I will share the story with my friends here.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
Zegna shirt
MB pocket-square
Valentini pant
PS socks
Romano bluchers
PS cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

statboy said:


> That's a fantastic shoulder there!


Thank you sir.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> I really like those Smathers and Branson belts, particularly that one, which is quite witty, and a great necktie substitute. For some reason I have a bad skin reaction to them, even through my pants, totally weird. Does anyone else have such a problem?


thank you
i did not have this experience. have your tried the tucker blair needlepoint belts? if so, did you have the same issue?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great look, Uncle. I love the hat; I love the shirt; and, of course, I love the belt.


----------



## YoungClayB

Here is today. First time wearing these Bills since getting them hemmed. I asked for 38.5" outseem and they came back 39.25"...not enough to change them, but just a little more break than I wanted. These M3s also fit a lot tighter than my other M3s...its really strange; its like the rise is shorter than usual. Oh well. They arent too bad, but I am sure that my buddies will put them in the STP category (that stands for Sh*t Tight Pants, not Sierra Trading Post. LOL)




Shirt: Daniel Cremiuex
Tie: Vintage Brooks Bros
Blazer: Vintage New Castle & York
Pants: STP Bills M3s (British Khaki)
Shoes: 5 lasted AE MacNeil (CXL)
Socks: Targyles


----------



## The Rambler

I think they look good, Clay.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and very well done, Sir, all the way down to your Targyles!  Mine have continued to hold up well through about six months of washings...how about your's?


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> thank you
> i did not have this experience. have your tried the tucker blair needlepoint belts? if so, did you have the same issue?


thanks for the tip, have never tried em, I will.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack khaki wash n wear jacket
BB white ocbd
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie
LE gingham ps
JCrew khaki pincord pants
Bass Buchanon


----------



## The Rambler

well done, CMDC, just about anything goes well with those poplins, but that rig goes particularly well.


----------



## mulli032

Hello! Let me say that this forum has been quite the resource and a welcome diversion for me over the last few years.

For my first post, I thought I might keep this poplin thing going. Going to a wedding in Tuscaloosa the first weekend of June. Hope this doesn't verge too far into the realm of costume. Will probably add a white pocket square. Still undecided whether to go shades or panama hat, but I have a feeling which way folks on this forum would lean.



















Corbin 3/2 poplin sack (unfortunately, only one of Dad's old suits that came close to fitting me)
hand-me-down Polo R/L uni stripe ppbd
madras bow by The Cordial Churchman (which I got last spring and haven't worn as often as I would have liked)
Belted Cow navy and red surcingle (unseen)
J&M tan suede and brown calf saddles (unseen)


----------



## YoungClayB

mulli032 said:


> Hello! Let me say that this forum has been quite the resource and a welcome diversion for me over the last few years.
> 
> For my first post, I thought I might keep this poplin thing going. Going to a wedding in Tuscaloosa the first weekend of June. Hope this doesn't verge too far into the realm of costume. Will probably add a white pocket square. Still undecided whether to go shades or panama hat, but I have a feeling which way folks on this forum would lean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 poplin sack (unfortunately, only one of Dad's old suits that came close to fitting me)
> hand-me-down Polo R/L uni stripe ppbd
> madras bow by The Cordial Churchman (which I got last spring and haven't worn as often as I would have liked)
> Belted Cow navy and red surcingle (unseen)
> J&M tan suede and brown calf saddles (unseen)


The Bear himself would be proud. Welcome to the forum!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
MD belt
Armani socks
Brioni monkstraps
Hermes cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## The Rambler

Mulli: just excellent, and an outstanding first post: now, and this is crucial, banish all thoughts of "costume:" what you are wearing is not a costume, in the theatrical sense, you're just nicely dressed. If I were to offer a criticism, since you are a new member, it would be that your excellent bow tie is too crisp and new looking :icon_smile_wink:. Break it in!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Mulli, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Great look, Uncle. I love the hat; I love the shirt; and, of course, I love the belt.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

mulli032 said:


> Hello! Let me say that this forum has been quite the resource and a welcome diversion for me over the last few years.
> 
> For my first post, I thought I might keep this poplin thing going. Going to a wedding in Tuscaloosa the first weekend of June. Hope this doesn't verge too far into the realm of costume. Will probably add a white pocket square. Still undecided whether to go shades or panama hat, but I have a feeling which way folks on this forum would lean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 poplin sack (unfortunately, only one of Dad's old suits that came close to fitting me)
> hand-me-down Polo R/L uni stripe ppbd
> madras bow by The Cordial Churchman (which I got last spring and haven't worn as often as I would have liked)
> Belted Cow navy and red surcingle (unseen)
> J&M tan suede and brown calf saddles (unseen)


welcome to the forum
pleased to see you and your house survived the tornades


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mulli032

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Mac: My wife and I were actually away on our honeymoon when the tornadoes came through. Luckily, the worst damage we suffered was a broken window. A block down the road is a different story.


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Here is today. First time wearing these Bills since getting them hemmed. I asked for 38.5" outseem and they came back 39.25"...not enough to change them, but just a little more break than I wanted. These M3s also fit a lot tighter than my other M3s...its really strange; its like the rise is shorter than usual. Oh well. They arent too bad, but I am sure that my buddies will put them in the STP category (that stands for Sh*t Tight Pants, not Sierra Trading Post. LOL)
> 
> Shirt: Daniel Cremiuex
> Tie: Vintage Brooks Bros
> Blazer: Vintage New Castle & York
> Pants: STP Bills M3s (British Khaki)
> Shoes: 5 lasted AE MacNeil (CXL)
> Socks: Targyles


Nice getup, YCB...but--with apologies--I might have to agree with your friends description of the pants. After several days in NYC and seeing men and women alike wearing skin tight jeans, tights, etc...most of whom did not need to be...I have developed an aversion to anything the least bit too trim. The Bills are certainly not _that_ tight of course...but snug enough to not look right with the coat. Beginning to lean toward the stovepipe look.

Generally, I typically like everything you wear and think you consistantly have among the best looking clothes and combos on here. Those khakis just miss the mark a bit IMHO.


----------



## mcarthur

mulli032 said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome!
> 
> Mac: My wife and I were actually away on our honeymoon when the tornadoes came through. Luckily, the worst damage we suffered was a broken window. A block down the road is a different story.


congratulations on your marrriage


----------



## P Hudson

RLP shirt (without logo!)
LE trousers
Barbour Gamefair. I finally am in a position to fully utilize this coat. In about 20 years of ownership, I never used the "game pocket" for game, but it turns out to be perfect for transporting an Ipad on a rainy day.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> I never used the "game pocket" for game, but it turns out to be perfect for transporting an Ipad on a rainy day.


Don't sit on it!!


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


Delighted to see that panama season has finally arrived in .... Is there any way you can get that cellphone camera to resolve a thousand weaves per inch?


----------



## Patrick06790

Whaddya know, it's summer


----------



## andcounting

'Bout time you posted again.



Patrick06790 said:


> Whaddya know, it's summer


----------



## dshell

andcounting said:


> 'Bout time you posted again.


I agree with that sentiment. Not since BrownShoe stopped posting have we missed as much.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Joe Beamish

mcarthur said:


>


I've long admired your sport shirts. What brands are they?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Lorenzini shirt
Indian Head Penny cufflinks
Brioni pant
NM belt
Gucci balmorals
VW cologne
Concord watch


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Delighted to see that panama season has finally arrived in .... Is there any way you can get that cellphone camera to resolve a thousand weaves per inch?


i will try


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> I've long admired your sport shirts. What brands are they?


thank you
bobby jones


----------



## Joe Beamish

Please tell me -- and then I'll shut up about it -- the Bobby Jones shirts have no logo. I can't tell from their website....they appear to be free of logos


----------



## YoungClayB

Got up to 94 in te QC today...had to leave the jacket on the hanger.


Shirt: Brooks Bros
Tie: Brooks Bros
Pants: Bills M3 Original Twills
Shoes: AE MacNeil


----------



## mcarthur

Joe Beamish said:


> Please tell me -- and then I'll shut up about it -- the Bobby Jones shirts have no logo. I can't tell from their website....they appear to be free of logos


please do not shut up! bobby jones does not have a logo


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Got up to 94 in te QC today...had to leave the jacket on the hanger.
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Bros
> Tie: Brooks Bros
> Pants: Bills M3 Original Twills
> Shoes: AE MacNeil


i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

Uncle: Your pics are leading to some serious hat envy on my part!


----------



## YoungClayB

Sir Cingle said:


> Uncle: Your pics are leading to some serious hat envy on my part!


Whatever you do, don't look at his feet. Envy abounds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

YoungClayB said:


> Whatever you do, don't look at his feet. Envy abounds.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 And that includes the socks.


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Uncle: Your pics are leading to some serious hat envy on my part!


you should have a panama. also provides good protection from the sun. what is your hat size?


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ...


I especially like that hat! Looking good all around.


----------



## Sir Cingle

mcarthur said:


> you should have a panama. also provides good protection from the sun. what is your hat size?


Yes, you're right. I recently bought a coconut hat from J. Press, which I really like in warm weather. But a panama would be lovely as well. I'll be on the lookout for something nice in 7 3/8.

I agree with YCB and St.C: Let's not even discuss Uncle's shoes (and socks)!


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


Thanks Uncle!

Here is today..."casual" Friday. Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day Weekend!

Shirt: Polo OCBD
Pants: Bills M3 Vintage Twills
Tie: Oleg Cassini
Belt: Jos. A. Bank
Shoes: AE Westbrook
Socks: Not a chance!


----------



## Jovan

Oh, YCB, you do need to get out of this habit of forgetting your coat.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> I especially like that hat! Looking good all around.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Uncle!
> 
> Here is today..."casual" Friday. Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day Weekend!
> 
> Shirt: Polo OCBD
> Pants: Bills M3 Vintage Twills
> Tie: Oleg Cassini
> Belt: Jos. A. Bank
> Shoes: AE Westbrook
> Socks: Not a chance!


have a wonderful memorial holiday weekend


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> Yes, you're right. I recently bought a coconut hat from J. Press, which I really like in warm weather. But a panama would be lovely as well. I'll be on the lookout for something nice in 7 3/8.
> 
> I agree with YCB and St.C: Let's not even discuss Uncle's shoes (and socks)!


second the motion


----------



## kitonbrioni

Valentino blazer
BG shirt
Varvatos pant
DY belt
Armani socks
Gucci loafers
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Got up to 94 in te QC today...had to leave the jacket on the hanger.
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Bros
> Tie: Brooks Bros
> Pants: Bills M3 Original Twills
> Shoes: AE MacNeil





YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Uncle!
> 
> Here is today..."casual" Friday. Hope everyone has a great Memorial Day Weekend!
> 
> Shirt: Polo OCBD
> Pants: Bills M3 Vintage Twills
> Tie: Oleg Cassini
> Belt: Jos. A. Bank
> Shoes: AE Westbrook
> Socks: Not a chance!


YCB...I have felt badly about being perhaps a bit overly critical of the fit of your M3s the other day. These two examples fit wonderfully. Maybe it was just me. Looking good as usual.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Two days' worth of fun:



J. Press patch madras shirt
Brooks Brothers' Clark-fit chinos
Weejuns (not shown)



Rugby short-sleeve OCBD
Berle emblematic footballs shorts
Sperry tassel loafers (not shown)


----------



## Jovan

Nice fit on that pink OCBD, Sir Cingle. I'll have to look at Rugby's short sleeve offerings.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Armani socks
testoni monkstraps
Kiton cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> Nice fit on that pink OCBD, Sir Cingle. I'll have to look at Rugby's short sleeve offerings.


Does anyone make OCBDs with "half-sleeves" or slightly longer short sleeves than is found on most short sleeves? I have long arms and would like to have a few button up ocbds for casual wear--but the sleeves tend to hit me too far up the arm. I'm not talking about super long 3/4 sleeves or anything silly. Just sleeves that would hit just barely above the elbow. (I wear 35-36 inch long sleeves.)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Jovan said:


> Nice fit on that pink OCBD, Sir Cingle. I'll have to look at Rugby's short sleeve offerings.


Thanks, Jovan! Actually, I'd like it if the sleeves were a tad longer (as they are on J. Press and Mercer short-sleeve shirts). But, all in all, the Rugby OCBDs are fine for casual shirts; they have a somewhat wimpy collar, but that doesn't bother me on a short-sleeve shirt.


----------



## Jovan

I guess that's where me and a lot of the Trad Forum differ. I don't like short sleeves that go all the way down to my elbows.

Sadly, I looked on their website and didn't find a SINGLE short sleeved shirt besides polos. Since when is this the case in any Spring/Summer lineup?!


----------



## The Rambler

Devon Horse Show


----------



## Jovan

Very nice, Rambler. Only change I would have made was a sportier looking tie, perhaps a silk knit.


----------



## The Rambler

^ Thanks, Jovan, the tie actually is a Hober grenadine, but my camera isn't up to much detail.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Jovan said:


> I guess that's where me and a lot of the Trad Forum differ. I don't like short sleeves that go all the way down to my elbows.
> 
> Sadly, I looked on their website and didn't find a SINGLE short sleeved shirt besides polos. Since when is this the case in any Spring/Summer lineup?!


You're right, Jovan: Rugby hasn't got much in the way of short-sleeved offerings these days. When I bought my short-sleeved OCBDs from Rugby, they were on super-sale--something like $15 per shirt. So I'd guess that they didn't sell very well. Hence, I'd imagine, they didn't offer any this year.


----------



## Jovan

Sad times. Maybe Lands' End is taking sales away from them? They make madras shirts in NOTHING BUT short sleeves.


----------



## hookem12387

As a Rugby lover, I'll put out 1 defense. They have an excellent seersucker, short-sleeve popover. I may order it yet, but I'm not a short sleeve fan; I'd rather "roll 'em up."

As for what I'm wearing: yellow Rugby chinos, Florsheim royal imperial shells, BB madras shirt. I'd snap a picture, but I've been out, errrr, enjoying the summer so my camera skills may be more lacking than normal. Enjoy memorial day, all. Spend it with some loved ones and thank whomever you personally thank for giving you a pretty nice place to live.

Here's a (terrible) picture:


----------



## vwguy

I'm letting my freak flag fly, Summer is open for business.










Brian


----------



## kitonbrioni

Oxxford suit
Valentino tie
NM pocket-square
Gucci cotton shirt
NM belt
NM socks
Lobb bluchers
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## R0ME0

Sir Cingle said:


> Two days' worth of fun:
> 
> J. Press patch madras shirt
> Brooks Brothers' Clark-fit chinos
> Weejuns (not shown)
> 
> Rugby short-sleeve OCBD
> Berle emblematic footballs shorts
> Sperry tassel loafers (not shown)


Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## R0ME0

Jovan said:


> Great outfit as always hookem. You are the king of collegiate style (both Ivy and as a true college student).
> 
> LE OCBD
> RLP shorts
> black Venetians


Damn, laid back preppy--nice look, you pull it off well.


----------



## Wisco

vwguy said:


> I'm letting my freak flag fly, Summer is open for business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Good look fellow Wisconsinite.

One small thing from this Eagle Scout, the American Flag is always displayed higher than all other accompanying flags. I admit I am a bit of a flag etiquette stickler, so please don't take offense.


----------



## Joe Beamish

I believe that the American flag in question (in the background, attached to the house, and not to the near column) is indeed higher (and larger) than the madras flag. I think the appearance of same height could be due to the photo angle.


----------



## vwguy

Joe Beamish said:


> I believe that the American flag in question (in the background, attached to the house, and not to the near column) is indeed higher (and larger) than the madras flag. I think the appearance of same height could be due to the photo angle.


Correct, I made sure the American flag is a good foot higher than the madras flag. Sadly, I'm the only one on my street displaying the flag.

Brian


----------



## Taken Aback

At least your neighbors aren't asking you to take it _down_.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Devon Horse Show


very sharp attire


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Devon Horse Show...


From straw to unlined suede, very nice Rambler! I like your use of solid colors with the madras jacket.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> Devon Horse Show


Looking very good, Rambler!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Jovan

R0ME0 said:


> Damn, laid back preppy--nice look, you pull it off well.


Thanks. I think the other gentlemen do it better though!


----------



## Turnier

Orgetorix said:


>


I love the emergence of lapel decorations. Though still not common jyst a few years ago lapel ornamentation was only for proms or weddings. Nice to see it more casually.


----------



## Trip English

I think that's a poppy for memorial day, no?


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> I think that's a poppy for memorial day, no?


Yes.

.


----------



## Trip English

Org, details on the shirt if you please.


----------



## xcubbies

kitonbrioni said:


> Oxxford suit
> Valentino tie
> NM pocket-square
> Gucci cotton shirt
> NM belt
> NM socks
> Lobb bluchers
> Creed cologne
> Cartier watch


Great choice for sitting around the backyard and grilling some steaks.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> Org, details on the shirt if you please.


Brooks Brothers, slim fit, dreaded non-iron.


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Earl jeans
NM belt
Armani socks
Lobb boots
Gucci cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## R0ME0

Orgetorix said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Sir Cingle

R0ME0 said:


> Nice, thanks for sharing.


Thanks, Romeo!


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> nice looking attire


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1. Very nicely done, indeed! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Devon Horse Show


Watch your step!!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Sir Cingle

^Org: Fantastic. Details, please? Where'd you get that bow?


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> good looking attire


----------



## CMDC

It is, to say the least, heating up in DC. Doubt I'll have jacket and/or tie on for the next week at least.

PRL madras
JPress surcingle
LLB double L's
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Looks good.

It's like August hot.

I'm melting!!


----------



## Jovan

CMDC: The shirt looks rather oversized on your slender frame. I would size down, get it taken in by an alterations place, or at least consider rolling up the sleeves a little.


----------



## The Rambler

^It goes beautifully with that belt, but I agree, too big.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

That's not big, it's ventilation!!


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Zegna pant
NM belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Hermes cologne
GP watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Org: Fantastic. Details, please? Where'd you get that bow?


Thanks! The bow is Turnbull & Asser, and I got it from Tweedy Don.


----------



## cecil47

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/594/img00347201105310710.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/263/img00348201105310711.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/20/img00349201105310712.jpg/

BB poplin sack
LE PPBD
Hilfiger tie
Navy surcingle
Hamilton on Central
BB khakis
Targyles
Aldens


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's not big, it's ventilation!!


 If your short sleeves are long enough to go past one's elbows and loose enough to give someone a glimpse of armpit when passing the salt... it is too big.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
I like it all, Cecil.


----------



## cecil47

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> I like it all, Cecil.


Thanks Salty


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Zegna pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Malo pant
RLP socks
Lobb bluchers
Kiton cologne
Concord watch


----------



## Wisco

A hard two days of meetings at work is over. Exhausting, but actually very productive. Boring suits and boots with the high priced consultants and my SVP (boss).

Now off to a party with the parents/families of the oldest child's school band. A garden potluck with a cold one, says I.










PRL white OCBD. Washed and left to dry on a hanger
American Living Madras shorts
Honey colored Sperry topsiders
1968 Omega Speedmaster on crossgrain NATO strap


----------



## cecil47

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/img00351201106010714.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img00354201106010716.jpg/

BB wash and wear sack
LE PPBD
BB tie
LE belt
Hamilton on Central
BB khakis
Unseen:
Targyles & AE pennies


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> A hard two days of meetings at work is over. Exhausting, but actually very productive. Boring suits and boots with the high priced consultants and my SVP (boss).
> 
> Now off to a party with the parents/families of the oldest child's school band. A garden potluck with a cold one, says I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL white OCBD. Washed and left to dry on a hanger
> American Living Madras shorts
> Honey colored Sperry topsiders
> 1968 Omega Speedmaster on crossgrain NATO strap


i like the look. i hope you had a good time


----------



## cecil47

Wisco said:


> A hard two days of meetings at work is over. Exhausting, but actually very productive. Boring suits and boots with the high priced consultants and my SVP (boss).
> 
> Now off to a party with the parents/families of the oldest child's school band. A garden potluck with a cold one, says I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL white OCBD. Washed and left to dry on a hanger
> American Living Madras shorts
> Honey colored Sperry topsiders
> 1968 Omega Speedmaster on crossgrain NATO strap


Nice casual. Except that you have a big spot on your shirt ;o)
I have watch envy.


----------



## mcarthur

cecil47 said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/img00351201106010714.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/577/img00354201106010716.jpg/
> 
> BB wash and wear sack
> LE PPBD
> BB tie
> LE belt
> Hamilton on Central
> BB khakis
> Unseen:
> Targyles & AE pennies


you are on a good roll. keep it up


----------



## Wisco

mcarthur said:


> you are on a good roll. keep it up


On a roll with a roll. Cecil has one of the most consistent "old school' OCBD collar rolls in the game. Great look Sir!


----------



## Wisco

cecil47 said:


> Nice casual. Except that you have a big spot on your shirt ;o)
> I have watch envy.


I am not a fan of the outlet mall RLP shirts. Garish logos, itsy bitsy collars and fair to middling constuctions. However there was a time I was "into" labels and bought all that crap. Now most of the genre is gone, but a few things remain assigned to casual wear in the back corner of the closet. Proof that non-iron finishes have a life time as this shirt is as wrinkly as anything now 50+ washes.

I love Omega Speedmasters from the 1960's and am lucky enough to own a few. Omega Speedies are a timeless design and damn near bullet proof. This one on my wrist is a daily wearer even though it is over 40 years old. I had the movement completely overhauled a few years ago, but asked them to keep the dial and case in its "aged state". It keeps perfect time and can be worn with any outfit in almost any occasion.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

^One more fantastic hat and belt, Uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

Sir Cingle said:


> ^One more fantastic hat and belt, Uncle!


thank you


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> A garden potluck with a cold one, says I.


Suburban Bliss!!


----------



## Taken Aback

Wisco said:


> American Living Madras shorts.


Those look better that the current PRL patterns this season.


----------



## Wisco

Taken Aback said:


> Those look better that the current PRL patterns this season.


Agreed. I sometimes swing by the American Living section of the local Mall when I'm in the area. These shorts were from a few years ago. On my last visit, they had some nice, simple seersucker shorts I coveted, but alas not in my size.

In my opinion American Living is quite under rated, especially at the price point. For Trad-leaning at moderate price, they are in the same neighborhood as Lands End/Canvas.


----------



## Taken Aback

They've also had nantucket red shorts as well.

I've been a little disappointed in AL lately, as they've leaned in urban/hipster direction. Still, they keep some staples like madras. It's that they offer madras _hoodies_ which is worrisome.


----------



## CMDC

Wisco, I think you may live near my sister although I'm sure there are a lot of neighborhoods in suburban Mad-town that look like that.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB unistripe ocbd
LE repp
Khaki wool trousers
Hanover shells


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Gucci pocket-square
Brioni shirt
MB pant
Kleinberg belt
Zegna socks
Romano bluchers
Creed Aventus
Ebel watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## cecil47

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/849/img00357201106020717.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/192/img00358201106020718.jpg/

Huntington sack
LE OCBD
BB tie
LLB belt
BB khakis
Unseen:
Hamilton on Central
Targyles
AE kilties


----------



## Beefeater

Nice sack & belt Cecil. Go Mavs!


----------



## fsl1856

haven't posted in a while. Been busy working and enjoying the warm weather. Here's some summer digs....



















BB madras
levis
blue topsiders


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Very good fsl,

Mad Plaid Cecil!!


----------



## Taken Aback

cecil47 said:


> LLB belt


When did you acquire that?


----------



## cecil47

Thanks all.



Taken Aback said:


> When did you acquire that?


Several years ago. It was a close-out.

Today:
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/43/img00362201106030717.jpg/

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/img00363201106030718.jpg/

LE PPBD
Murrays Reds
LE belt
GMT on NATO
Cape Cod pennies


----------



## Jovan

I like it, but get rid of the pennies. The change, that is, not the loafers.


----------



## cecil47

Jovan said:


> I like it, but get rid of the pennies. The change, that is, not the loafers.


But then I wouldn't even have 2 pennies to rub together... or my two cents to add. ;o)


----------



## Jovan

My drama teacher in middle school put pennies in his as well. Always thought it looked dorky, personally... but that's just MY two cents.


----------



## Taken Aback

cecil47 said:


> Several years ago. It was a close-out.
> 
> Today:
> 
> LE belt


Ah, well I may have missed the first one, but I do have the second one.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Brioni pant
NM belt
Varvatos socks
Lobb bluchers
PS cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## inq89

BB fun shirt
RL shorts
LE surcingle
Cole Haan pennies
Seiko 5


----------



## chilton

O'Connell's navy gingham sport shirt
BB british khaki advantage chinos
Murray's Toggery Nantucket street signs belt
#8 LHS
Bresciani navy/pink/aqua argyles
Hamilton Khaki Navy on Nato(same as Cecil's)

kegerator + rooftop grilling + the above outfit - socks - one shirt button = post work activities

Wish I had pictures for this thread and some of the feminine scenery for the 'No trad women??' thread. With their permission of course.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Taken Aback said:


> Ah, well I may have missed the first one, but I do have the second one.


They still make them.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Great ensemble, Uncle.


----------



## Taken Aback

Charles Saturn said:


> They still make them.


Actually, Cecil purchased his from LLB, and if you look carefully, you'll notice they are not the same as LM. Sure, it's the same _type_, but I can confirm the LM ones look as pictured at that link (Shallower tooling, wider leather strap, and with less web showing), because I also own one myself. :smile:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Zegna pant
PS socks
CH tassel loafers
CC cologne
Concord watch


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Great ensemble, Uncle.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Per

Sweater, Land's End
Shoes, Sperry Topsider
Chinos, RL
OCBD, BB

-----------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Trip English

Per, your hair could be an Ivy League mascot. Glad to see you posting.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
NM tie
Fray shirt
NM belt
NM socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed cologne
Cartier watch


----------



## maximar

Per said:


> Per, check out the last part of this video about lacing-up shoes. It really makes a difference! Thanks Jesse and the other dude!


----------



## Taken Aback

My life is irrevocably changed.


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

linen/cotton blend khaki trousers
BB cotton sport coat (stone)
light blue striped OCBD
linen pocket square (light blue houndstooth)
AE spectators tan leather/canvas upper
khaki socks with green/navy stripes


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 poplin suit
Gitman Bros bd--white w/small burgundy microcheck
JPress poplin tie
Hanover shells


----------



## Per

maximar said:


> Per said:
> 
> 
> 
> Per, check out the last part of this video about lacing-up shoes. It really makes a difference! Thanks Jesse and the other dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, great video! But i think that technique works better for dress shoes than boat shoes
Click to expand...


----------



## Per

*Time for patchworked madras.*



















Vest, J.Crew
OCBD, BB
Poplin chinos, BB (Hudson)
Bucks, O'Connells

(My girlfriends bags + bicycle)

----------------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## The Rambler

Per said:


> maximar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, great video! But i think that technique works better for dress shoes than boat shoes
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reef knot is even more desireable on fat laces, especially leather ones.
Click to expand...


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Taken Aback said:


> My life is irrevocably changed.


In an interview recently I was asked, "What is one important, non-work related tip you can give us?". The first thing that came to mind was the reef knot when tying your shoes. The interviewers laughed. I didn't get the job.


----------



## Per

The Rambler said:


> Per said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reef knot is even more desireable on fat laces, especially leather ones.
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried it now. You are right, it's works great. Thank you!
Click to expand...


----------



## svb

testing out a new purchase; probably wouldn't pair the grey jacket with the olive pants otherwise, but here ya go.


----------



## Trip English

I agree. Not a fan of the color pairing. Nice spread collar. I'll continue to argue, however, that a skinnier knot would be more flattering to the lean dimensions of your personage.

Also, a particular thumbs up directed at sleeve lengths.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
RR jeans
Nocona belt
Zegna socks
Burberry cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Been out for a bit, fellas...most of last week was crazy and I wasn't dressed up.


----------



## dorji

Per said:


> Sweater, Land's End
> Shoes, Sperry Topsider
> Chinos, RL
> OCBD, BB


Per- excellent looks! Also, thank you for sharing your blog- I enjoy it.


----------



## maximar

So that's what you call it. Reef knot. What is the origin of this? sorry i asked. I can google it, I guess.


----------



## maximar

Trip English said:


> I agree. Not a fan of the color pairing. Nice spread collar. I'll continue to argue, however, that a skinnier knot would be more flattering to the lean dimensions of your personage.
> 
> Also, a particular thumbs up directed at sleeve lengths.





svb said:


> testing out a new purchase; probably wouldn't pair the grey jacket with the olive pants otherwise, but here ya go.


Looks good but I'm with Trip on the tie knot. Four in hand or a Prince Albert, at least. Cuffs on the trou would be great too. 
I like your shoes.


----------



## YoungClayB

Hi Everyone...pretty casual today. I just cant get into ties and jackets when the weather is over 90 degrees. I normally wouldnt have even posted this but I am pretty excited about the shoes as they just arrived last night ($13 ebay). Vintage Keith Highlander scotchgrain PTBs (with a beautiful smooth and lightened toe)...pretty darn comfy (size 9AA) but I have to be careful not to slip and fall as they have the v-cleat/full-leather heel...never owned a pair like that. Any guesses on when these shoes might have been made? I've looked around the web for information on Keith Highlander and all that I can find is that they were a high quality US based shoe company, but I cant even find information on where they were based or when they went out of business.


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful ptbs, Clay, looks like an excellent fit.

Contentious board meeting this am:


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Hi Everyone...pretty casual today. I just cant get into ties and jackets when the weather is over 90 degrees. I normally wouldnt have even posted this but I am pretty excited about the shoes as they just arrived last night ($13 ebay). Vintage Keith Highlander scotchgrain PTBs (with a beautiful smooth and lightened toe)...pretty darn comfy (size 9AA) but I have to be careful not to slip and fall as they have the v-cleat/full-leather heel...never owned a pair like that. Any guesses on when these shoes might have been made? I've looked around the web for information on Keith Highlander and all that I can find is that they were a high quality US based shoe company, but I cant even find information on where they were based or when they went out of business.


enjoy your gunboats


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
NM pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Etro pant
DY belt
NM socks
Prada bluchers
Creed cologne
Omega watch


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

linen BB sport coat (herringbone) in natural
navy gabardine trousers
cotton tie (floral)
medium brown cap toe shoes


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Tateossian cufflinks
Brioni pant
Brioni socks
Brioni monkstraps
ADP cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic, Org! That's an especially nice tie. Brooks Brothers?


----------



## YoungClayB

Very nice Org. I particularly like this look on you. Well done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Orgetorix: You are to the Trad forum WAYWT thread, what upr_crust is to the Fashion forum's corresponding thread title! Always excellent choices of attire and the creative formating just adds to the interest. I always look forward to the next days presentation. :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheGreatTwizz

Jovan said:


> Oh, YCB, you do need to get out of this habit of forgetting your coat.


+1 .... 100 degrees in Philly today, and I'm wearing a coat (HF tropical wool, courtesy of dorji).


----------



## srivats

My first entry in this thread -- this is typically what I wear during the summer. The photo was taken inside my office/lab at UF.










Shirt: BB madras full sleeve, rolled up
Trousers: Buzz Rickson -- same as the ones familyman reviewed a while ago
Shoes: Alden dark brown suede flex welt chukkas
Watch: casio F105W, my favourite digital watch
Eyeglasses: Shuron sidewinders (mughsot with glasses here)

Wrinkles: extra


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Classic combination. Like the chinos. Good first post.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

srivats said:


> Wrinkles: extra


Excellent, the Casio cranks up the geek factor too!!


----------



## YoungClayB

srivats said:


> My first entry in this thread -- this is typically what I wear during the summer. The photo was taken inside my office/lab at UF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: BB madras full sleeve, rolled up
> Trousers: Buzz Rickson -- same as the ones familyman reviewed a while ago
> Shoes: Alden dark brown suede flex welt chukkas
> Watch: casio F105W, my favourite digital watch
> Eyeglasses: Shuron sidewinders (not shown)
> 
> Wrinkles: extra


I like the pants/shirt combo, but in my opinion, you've got to get away from the braided belt. Also your pants could stand to be worn a little lower on your waist, but that may boil down to personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> Also your pants could stand to be worn a little lower on your waist,


They're khakis, not hip-huggers!!


----------



## srivats

YoungClayB said:


> I like the pants/shirt combo, but in my opinion, you've got to get away from the braided belt. Also your pants could stand to be worn a little lower on your waist, but that may boil down to personal preference.


Got ready in a rush today morning, grabbed the first belt I reached. I usually reserve this belt for weekend wear.

I am done with wearing low rise pants. Bills M2 is as low as I go. The khakis are a military repro and are designed to be worn high on the waist. See below post from AldenPyle. Mine need a better job of pressing.

Anyone have good suggestions as to how *properly* press a pants to look like the ones below? I can't get rid of the wrinkles in the waist/upper thigh area no matter what I do.



AldenPyle said:


> I found some pics that might make it worthwhile to revive this grand old thread.
> Caption: US Army officer (1st Lieutenant) in informal post uniform.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
If I am not mistaken, the trousers in Alden Pyle's photo offering are wool twills/ gabs and are not as subject to wrinkling as are cotton twill chinos. As to your question pertaining to getting rid of the wrinkles, the answer is starch. Lots and lots of starch...and a good pressing!


----------



## maximar

Sri, those Buzz khakis are awesome. Did you get them from Japan? 

My random rant: why does Japan get the best shoes, pants etc., but U.S. origins? :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## srivats

maximar said:


> Sri, those Buzz khakis are awesome. Did you get them from Japan?
> 
> My random rant: why does Japan get the best shoes, pants etc., but U.S. origins? :icon_headagainstwal


Yes, from japan. A friend visited japan and asked him to pick up a pair a couple months ago. They are extremely well made. You should have seen the look my friend gave when he handed over the trousers - "why do you want to wear _these_?"

I am actually doing an "experiment" (if you will) with purchases from a couple other US-based WW2 repro companies for similar trousers. These are cheaper options compared to Buzz Ricksons. Expect a writeup/review in a month or so



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> If I am not mistaken, the trousers in Alden Pyle's photo offering are wool twills/ gabs and are not as subject to wrinkling as are cotton twill chinos. As to your question pertaining to getting rid of the wrinkles, the answer is starch. Lots and lots of starch...and a good pressing!


Thanks eagle. I am usually pretty decent when it comes to pressing trousers, but have a very hard time with these. I am not a big fan of starch ... I'll wait for others to chime in - hopefully someone will know how to get that sharp winkle-free military look w/o using starch.


----------



## srivats

... ...


----------



## Jovan

srivats said:


> My first entry in this thread -- this is typically what I wear during the summer. The photo was taken inside my office/lab at UF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: BB madras full sleeve, rolled up
> Trousers: Buzz Rickson -- same as the ones familyman reviewed a while ago
> Shoes: Alden dark brown suede flex welt chukkas
> Watch: casio F105W, my favourite digital watch
> Eyeglasses: Shuron sidewinders (mughsot with glasses here)
> 
> Wrinkles: extra


 Good to see you posting in here. Hope to see that BB BF short sleeve OCBD again. 

Personally, I'd opt for a v-neck undershirt and a different belt.


----------



## chacend

srivats said:


> Yes, from japan. A friend visited japan and asked him to pick up a pair a couple months ago. They are extremely well made. You should have seen the look my friend gave when he handed over the trousers - "why do you want to wear _these_?"
> 
> I am actually doing an "experiment" (if you will) with purchases from a couple other US-based WW2 repro companies for similar trousers. These are cheaper options compared to Buzz Ricksons. Expect a writeup/review in a month or so
> 
> Thanks eagle. I am usually pretty decent when it comes to pressing trousers, but have a very hard time with these. I am not a big fan of starch ... I'll wait for others to chime in - hopefully someone will know how to get that sharp winkle-free military look w/o using starch.


Sorry, Sri, I'm in the Navy and those are very close to what we call wash khakis, worn by the Officers and Chiefs onboard ship. You can get them to look like the picture but the only way they will stay that way is if you stand like the picture all day long.


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding labwear, Sri. The perfect shoes. My son spends about 75 hrs a week in an academic lab: I might get him a pair of those for his upcoming birthday.


----------



## Joe Beamish

Looking good, srivats.


----------



## kitonbrioni

Zegna blazer
Zegna shirt
NM pant
NM belt
Armani socks
TR double monkstraps
Creed cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## Trip English

Srivats,

Awesome. 

I still feel like slipping into a pair of slim chinos now and again, but haven't purchased a pair in some time. In fact I may try to trade my M3s for some more M2s. It's good to see more classic cut chinos.

As for wrinkles, forget it. My waist always has wrinkles, and most days my knees pop out a little from crouching and kneeling all day. It's like a little history of your day written in cotton. Enjoy it, wash 'em, and start all over again.


----------



## maximar

Will those kind of pants look good cuffed? 
I have a pair of NOS Haggar khakis with the 1940's military specs. They look a little off after getting them cuffed.


----------



## maximar

About the pressing; There are some cotton materials that needs to be pressed on very warm and high steam. But when this does not work, I try the low steam and low heat on a very slow glide. 

Magic Sizing is a non starch option. Also, Downy has a wrinkle release spray.


----------



## srivats

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding labwear, Sri. The perfect shoes. My son spends about 75 hrs a week in an academic lab: I might get him a pair of those for his upcoming birthday.


Thanks Rambler. Your son will LOVE those shoes. They are really comfortable to wear. I recommend dark brown over snuff since it is more versatile.



Joe Beamish said:


> Looking good, srivats.





Trip English said:


> Srivats,
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I still feel like slipping into a pair of slim chinos now and again, but haven't purchased a pair in some time. In fact I may try to trade my M3s for some more M2s. It's good to see more classic cut chinos.
> 
> As for wrinkles, forget it. My waist always has wrinkles, and most days my knees pop out a little from crouching and kneeling all day. It's like a little history of your day written in cotton. Enjoy it, wash 'em, and start all over again.


Thanks guys. Good points about the wrinkes, Trip.



maximar said:


> Will those kind of pants look good cuffed?
> I have a pair of NOS Haggar khakis with the 1940's military specs. They look a little off after getting them cuffed.


I thought of having these cuffed but I think I made the right choice with the regular plain hem. There are plenty of photos from wartime showing these cuffed though, and they looked good as well. Here is an example (pic courtesy Doctor Damage). The khakis in these photos are not really cuffed -- they are rolled up but they look pretty good.
h
(click for HUGE version)



I am actually trying out a few khakis made by three different WW2 repro companies (basically trying to find cheaper options than Buzz). If there is interest, I will take the time to write a proper review. If I could afford the Buzz Ricksons, they are pretty much all I'd wear -- my perfect pair of khakis.


----------



## YoungClayB

Sri...just dont wear shorts like the guy on the far left and you'll be fine 

Here is what I am wearing today...happy Friday everyone!




Pants: Bills M3 (British Khaki)
Shirt: Polo RL
Tie: Oleg Cassini
Blazer: New Castle & Yorke
Shoes: Keith Highlander PTB
Socks: Target


----------



## WouldaShoulda

maximar said:


> My random rant: why does Japan get the best shoes, pants etc., but U.S. origins? :icon_headagainstwal


Because they are more likely to pay for it.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## YoungClayB

^^^very nice Uncle...love that jacket!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> ^^^very nice Uncle...love that jacket!


thank you
have a good weekend


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

Blue/white pincord suit
Peal branded spectators med. brown calf/ivory nubuck
BB pink/white/blue oxford stripe tie
pink broadcloth shirt
indian head penny cufflinks
Trafalgar limited edition braces
irish linen pocket square (pink houndstooth)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Armani blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
TB belt
Pantherella socks
Prada bluchers
Prada cologne
Hamilton watch


----------



## Taken Aback

srivats said:


> My first entry in this thread -- this is typically what I wear during the summer. The photo was taken inside my office/lab at UF.


What year is this, that you have a P4 in frame?! 



srivats said:


> Watch: casio F105W, my favourite digital watch


Are you sure you aren't posting from the past? :icon_smile_wink:

Seriously though, I can't ever toss away the old casio's from my youth. They may not be trad, but they were cool at the time.


----------



## maximar

YoungClayB said:


> Sri...just dont wear shorts like the guy on the far left and you'll be fine


What's wrong with that? Look at them legs, for crying out loud!


----------



## Orgetorix

Weekend trip to Kentucky horse country with out-of-town guests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Per

OCBD, Brooks Brothers
Pink chinos, Brooks Brothers
Ray-Ban Clubmaster
Sperry Topsiders

------------------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## kitonbrioni

DE blazer
Etro pocket-square
Zegna shirt
Kiton pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Hermes cologne
Concord watch


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Per, you are my hero.


----------



## srivats

Very nice, Per. Your photos could be in Take Ivy and would not be out of place at all!


----------



## hookem12387

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Per, you are my hero.


Yes, that


----------



## fashion_victim

Per where do you get your stuff? Do you come to the US often, or do you spend a fortune on shipping? (or is American trad stuff sold in Sweden?)


----------



## Taken Aback

It's smuggled in under the clothes of shabbily dressed people.


----------



## maximar

Per, is that a hicky on your neck? That's totally trad! :aportnoy:


----------



## kitonbrioni

Kiton suit
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
RLP tie
MD belt
1943 Steel Penny cufflinks
Pantherella socks
Kiton bluchers
Creed cologne
GP watch


----------



## Per

fashion_victim said:


> Per where do you get your stuff? Do you come to the US often, or do you spend a fortune on shipping? (or is American trad stuff sold in Sweden?)


I use www.usamail1.com. The shipping is a killer, but the beneficial exchange rates for Swedish Krona(SEK) against US Dollar + the fact that clothes are at least 25% procent cheaper in USA then in Sweden makes it a great deal. Trad/Ivy-clothes are a scarce commodity in Sweden - one store in Stockholm have some BB clothes but they will charge you about $160 for a regual OCBD...


----------



## Per

maximar said:


> Per, is that a hicky on your neck? That's totally trad! :aportnoy:


I wish!


----------



## Corcovado

Hermes tie
L.L. Bean OCBD
not: shown Bills khakis, gloriously comfortable Keen shoes


----------



## Trip English

I love seeing Hermes & L.L. Bean together.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
American Living pinpoint bd
Burberry's tie
LLB double L khakis
Bass Buchanon


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## jwooten

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> American Living pinpoint bd
> Burberry's tie
> LLB double L khakis
> Bass Buchanon


That's an engaging pocket square, I keep drawing my eyes to it though the tie should be more of a focal point in the ensemble. Is it a navy gingham?


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
NC quarters cufflinks
Incotex pant
Trafalgar belt
Armani socks
Lobb penny loafers
Kiton cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## Orgetorix

jwooten said:


> though the tie should be more of a focal point in the ensemble.


I think this is highly debatable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## andcounting

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle. I know you've stopped listing the cloths, but you must mention the hats every now and then for the neophites.


----------



## Beefeater




----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Some great examples of simplified elegance there, men. 

The Burberry and Hermes ties are pushing it, however!!


----------



## CMDC

LE shirt
LLB double L khakis
Leatherman belt w/foxes
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## mcarthur

andcounting said:


> Uncle. I know you've stopped listing the cloths, but you must mention the hats every now and then for the neophites.


panama montecristi and the maker is optimo hat company


----------



## kitonbrioni

Varvatos blazer
NM pocket-square
Borrelli shirt
Armani pant
Kleinberg belt
Pantherella socks
Gucci balmorals
Creed cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## Corcovado

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Some great examples of simplified elegance there, men.
> 
> The Burberry and Hermes ties are pushing it, however!!


Nice.


----------



## Luftvier

*Flag Day*

It's been a while...
Flag day. Getting into the spirit. Also, politician's lapel pin.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5833723608

​


----------



## The Rambler

How nice to see you again, Lufty ... is that a BB 346 from the 80s?


----------



## Trip English

Good to see you back, Luftvier. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## mcarthur

montecristi panama


----------



## Corcovado

L.L. Bean OCBD
J. Press tie


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

I believe that is an improvement over the Hermes.


----------



## Corcovado

Gee thanks I am so relieved to have earned your approval.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Note to self,

Constructive criticism; out.

Mindless affirmation; in!!


----------



## Trip English

Is that a lab coat?


----------



## Corcovado

Trip English said:


> Is that a lab coat?


Yes it is.


----------



## Patrick06790

Action shot in BrooksCool suit




























Russell loafers from the exchange


----------



## kitonbrioni

DKNY blazer
MB pocket-square
Zegna shirt
JS jeans
BJ belt
Zegna socks
Barneys monkstraps
Gucci cologne
Concord watch


----------



## CMDC

LE glenplaid sport coat
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
Khaki wool trousers--Filene's
Alden AWW


----------



## The Rambler

^ very well put together.


----------



## andcounting

WouldaShoulda said:


> Note to self,
> 
> Constructive criticism; out.
> 
> Mindless affirmation; in!!


My constructive affirmation of this comment:

Excellent.


----------



## Luftvier

*Trad/Not trad*

Trial in an hour. Square is a light blue with cream/ecru large dots. Not really trad.



​
Update: Got home after court victory, got changed into loungewear, then realized that I had a client meeting in 40 minutes. Wasn't going to put the sweaty suit back on, so this was the result. Trad.





​


----------



## The Rambler

^ despite your victory, which might make it a lucky tie, and despite their great populariy, I have yet to see one of those striped A&S ties go well with anything.


----------



## mcarthur

milan straw


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: Always in top form, lad.

Luftvier: Welcome back! As usual I love your looks. I'd only say your collar looks a little large with how one of the leaves is overlapping the other, almost as if it was cinched by the tie.


----------



## dorji

Luftvier said:


> ....


Nice....I especially like the second look! I am a fan of the dark pant/ light coat look--well done.


----------



## Cowtown

Luftvier - one of the better examples of a sack I have seen posted in quite some time. Just the right amount of waist suppression.


----------



## Luftvier

Jovan said:


> Patrick: Always in top form, lad.
> 
> Luftvier: Welcome back! As usual I love your looks. I'd only say your collar looks a little large with how one of the leaves is overlapping the other, almost as if it was cinched by the tie.


Thanks. Coat is a BB silk/wool blend.

Shirt collars don't get much smaller than 14.5", unfortunately.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Busted out Seersucker today...


----------



## YoungClayB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

Great looks, all. For today: MacCluer madras-type shirt from Bahle's, pointed out by the perspicacious Cards 5, M3s from STP, new shades inspired by recent thread, croc belt from ebay seller soulsis, marciolanis, Alden flexwelts, Montecristi Panama:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and every inch, the look of a proper country gentleman. Well done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Pgolden

Patrick06790 said:


> Action shot in BrooksCool suit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russell loafers from the exchange


How do the Russells compare to Weejuns/Sebagos


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier said:


> Thanks. Coat is a BB silk/wool blend.
> 
> Shirt collars don't get much smaller than 14.5", unfortunately.


 Time for custom shirts.


----------



## Per

Some pics from one of Swedens state-run casinos - not the "tradiest" of environments. 

I was ther during daytime for a seminar (!) and was wearing:

OCBD, LE Hyde Park (first time, great shirt I almost like it better than BB)
Red poplin chinos, BB
Blazer, O'connells
Tie, Ralph Lauren
Penny loafers, Alden shell cordovan

---------------------------
Check out my blog!


----------



## Jovan

Per, keep up the good work. I always look forward to your posts.

Side note, I wish I could pull off your hairstyle. What product do you use?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Per,

Today, especially you look as though you would have loved 1985!! 

(I did)


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni blazer
Brioni pocket-square
Lorenzini shirt
Brioni pant
Brioni belt
Brioni socks
BB balmorals
Creed cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur

superfino montecristi


----------



## Corcovado

tie from Graves Cox (I think it's actually made by Barbara Blank)
Club Room shirt
BB blazer
Alden LWB


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Barrister & Solicitor

Jovan said:


> Time for custom shirts.


I sympathize.

Actually, a long, long time ago, I was barely a 14.5. If I remember correctly, some of my shirts had to be purchased from either the boys' department or high end children's stores.


----------



## hookem12387

A shot inspired by this weeks Pitti Uomo (all the lots of blue on blue and cell phone staring, if you haven't seen the pictures).


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Kiton shirt
BC pant
MD belt
Pantherella socks
AE balmorals
Varvatos cologne
GP watch


----------



## Luftvier

Casual Friday. Darted, yet trad enough. Linen + Sitting at Desk = Wrinkled pants.



​


----------



## eagle2250

^^
If it's not wrinkled, it's not cotton poplin. You look great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Nice Philly street, outstanding summer suit, but I can't like that big butterfly bow with those trim lapels and narrow-brim hat.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hook- 
I like it, I've been seeing lots of collorful pants worn with blue jackets lately on blogs and stuff, but I think those cream ones are my favorite.

How many pinti umos are there a year? I though they just had one.

Luftveir, 
Great suit, details?
I for one prefer to see wrinkled linen suits, adds a bit of character.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> A shot inspired by this weeks Pitti Uomo (all the lots of blue on blue and cell phone staring, if you haven't seen the pictures).


yellow Rugby chinos and what jacket?


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, TBS. Trip is right, though, they're yellow. I've worn a similar outfit with a cream colored chino, as well, and do like that look quite a bit. As far as I know there is only 1 Pitti per year, but I'm frequently wrong.

Trip, Brooks soft regent fit jacket. An admitted non-trad splurge (double vented, darted), but it fits brilliantly. 

And if anyone hasn't followed Pitti pictures, everyone always seems to be looking at their cell in their pictures, hence the phone in the picture.


----------



## C. Sharp

Rambler thats an interesting thought. I have always held the opposite opinion.



The Rambler said:


> ^ despite your victory, which might make it a lucky tie, and despite their great populariy, I have yet to see one of those striped A&S ties go well with anything.


----------



## The Rambler

given its popularity (among the select few, of course), I'd have to say that most agree with you, C#. But then, goes with everything, goes with nothing are 2 sides of the same coin, sort of like one size fits all/one size fits nobody. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## mcarthur

montecristi panama


----------



## kitonbrioni

Prada blazer
Brioni shirt
DG pant
NM belt
RLP socks
Prada bluchers
Guerlain Cologne
Ebel watch


----------



## eagle2250

mcarthur said:


> montecristi panama


Looking cool, comfortable and nicely turned out...a rig that is temperature appropriate, for a day that promises to be a decidedly warm one...around here in Hoosierville anyway! :thumbs-up:


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Hey Hook and TBS, I was just wondering the same thing about Pitti Uomo, and looking back at the Tommy Ton Archives on the GQ site there are also some shots from January of this year. So I guess it's two a year, which makes sense in terms of labels trying to sell seasons.


----------



## Beefeater

Friday rig.


----------



## mcarthur

superfino planation


----------



## Orgetorix

Apologies for posting a rig that ain't even within smelling distance of Trad, but I thought that Trip, at least, might appreciate some Italian:


----------



## vwguy

On Lake Superior










Brian


----------



## kitonbrioni

Brioni suit
NM pocket-square
Brioni shirt
Valentino tie
Cartier belt
RLPL socks
Brioni balmorals
Creed Aventus
Cartier watch


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


> Apologies for posting a rig that ain't even within smelling distance of Trad, but I thought that Trip, at least, might appreciate some Italian.


I'm not sure about the whole thing. Seems like it would work better as an odd jacket. Great fit as always, though!


----------



## Jovan

I think I agree.


----------



## The Rambler

Great photo VW. Nice athletic-looking helmsmanship!


----------



## vwguy

The Rambler said:


> Great photo VW. Nice athletic-looking helmsmanship!


Thanks! I'm still surprised the cap'n let me take over, but it is a big lake w/out much to hit.

Brian


----------



## ericvancronk

Blue MTM OCBD Shirt
VV Tie
Bills Khakis
Murray's Toggery belt
Hamilton watch
J&M Bucks


----------



## Per

Jovan said:


> Per, keep up the good work. I always look forward to your posts.
> 
> Side note, I wish I could pull off your hairstyle. What product do you use?


Thanks!

I use a pretty basic swedish hair wax called "Creative".


----------



## kitonbrioni

RLPL blazer
NM pocket-square
Bergdorf shirt
RR jeans
BJ belt
Pantherella socks
Prada penny loafers
Boucheron Cologne
Tiffany watch


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Org, you know I admire your style, but that suit is horrendous :crazy:!


----------



## Saltydog

Org, under the category of "if you can't say something nice....." Nice tie.


----------



## TMMKC

Org: Though I likely wouldn't wear that suit, well done. Good way to mix it up. Nice tie too...I recently bought one just like it.

Brian: Love the photo. VERY Kennedyesque

Eric: LOVE LOVE LOVE the Cubs tie

Uncle: Glad to see the needlepoint sailboat belt is back for the season!


----------



## AldenPyle

Oregatorix = I'm in on the suit. Good look.

VWGuy = Boy, could I go for some whitefish.


----------



## leisureclass

@ Ericvancronk - nice tie. Glad to see someone represent for their team - Wish I had a Red Sox tie to match.


----------



## Luftvier

Happy Solstice, everyone. Anyone want some ice cream? 
Don't even discuss the wrinkled trou. These were pressed maybe an hour before this photo. Humidity is killer today.



*Details.*



Fritz came with me to the office today. Had a 9.30 appointment with the groomer to get his summer cut, and I had a 9.00 client meeting. I need to teach him how to file.

​


----------



## Peak and Pine

vwguy said:


> On Lake Superior


Isn't that where the Edmond Fitzgerald went down? Careful.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> I'm not sure about the whole thing. Seems like it would work better as an odd jacket. Great fit as always, though!





Jovan said:


> I think I agree.





The Rambler said:


> Org, you know I admire your style, but that suit is horrendous :crazy:!





Saltydog said:


> Org, under the category of "if you can't say something nice....." Nice tie.





TMMKC said:


> Org: Though I likely wouldn't wear that suit, well done. Good way to mix it up. Nice tie too...I recently bought one just like it.





AldenPyle said:


> Oregatorix = I'm in on the suit. Good look.


Thanks for the comments, guys. I knew it would get mixed reactions at best, but that's what happens when you step outside the realm of the conservative.


----------



## The Rambler

Note the reweave:


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier said:


> Happy Solstice, everyone. Anyone want some ice cream?
> Don't even discuss the wrinkled trou. These were pressed maybe an hour before this photo. Humidity is killer today.
> 
> 
> 
> *Details.*
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz came with me to the office today. Had a 9.30 appointment with the groomer to get his summer cut, and I had a 9.00 client meeting. I need to teach him how to file.
> 
> ​


Holy wrinkles, Batman! Are those linen or cotton? I like the sport coat. It almost looks like chambray in the first photo.



The Rambler said:


> Note the reweave:


 I can't note it, because I can't see it! They did a good job.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Two points: If the reweave is at all detectable, it is just slightly Northeast of the leading edge button on the right cuff and,LOL, is it my imagination or does it appear to you as well as I that Luftvier is sporting the worst goatee trim that has ever been?


----------



## The Rambler

I think it has a civil war kind of look; and yes, the square to the NE- they did a good job, but it's never undetectable once you've seen it (this has happened to me more than once).


----------



## Jovan

Technically what I'm wearing in my play, but we provided our own wardrobes. A couple of my slightly "traddier" looks.


----------



## vwguy

Jovan said:


> Technically what I'm wearing in my play, but we provided our own wardrobes. A couple of my slightly "traddier" looks.


Socks w/ boat shoes!? Come on man!

Brian


----------



## vwguy

Peak and Pine said:


> Isn't that where the Edmond Fitzgerald went down? Careful.


The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead

Brian


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Technically what I'm wearing in my play, but we provided our own wardrobes. A couple of my slightly "traddier" looks.


Seriously?? A t-shirt under your shirt, socks under your boat shoes... get it in gear man. You had that great WAYWT post a while back with that madras jacket and now here you are back at square one. I need to see some serious effort here OR ELSE.


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> Technically what I'm wearing in my play, but we provided our own wardrobes. A couple of my slightly "traddier" looks.


Did she say "Yes!"?


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Peak and Pine

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think there was a drinking scene in A Man For All Seasons.


----------



## mulli032

Saving up a few. Some from the week, then something a bit more casual. Is my wife the only one who can't abide white bucks with anything but seersucker?

Also, if I'm gonna make this a hobby, I need a better photo spot.


----------



## dorji

hookem12387 said:


> ...


Classic.
What are you up to???


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


>


How does this photo have no caption??


----------



## hookem12387

Sorry, should have captioned it. Fundraiser for Houston's mayor (who is awesome). I also just realized that while my father's pants need some alterations, he's got a pretty nice collar roll going. Also, I look like a giant.

Also, Brooks chinos, Brooks ocbd and Polo tie


----------



## Beefeater

hookem12387 said:


> Sorry, should have captioned it. Fundraiser for Houston's mayor (who is awesome). I also just realized that while my father's pants need some alterations, he's got a pretty nice collar roll going. Also, I look like a giant.
> 
> Also, Brooks chinos, Brooks ocbd and Polo tie


You rocked it. Well done.


----------



## Corcovado

BB Madison suit
LL Bean no-iron pinpoint OCBD
BB tie
Alden calf NST
crappy cell phone pic


----------



## Peak and Pine

mulli032 said:


> ...if I'm gonna make this a hobby, I need a better photo spot.


Yes, make it a hobby and get a better photo spot. You look good here, the pant taper and length especially. You hang your pictures kinda close to the floor tho.


----------



## leisureclass

Pretty Casual day here, as school is out.


----------



## Sir Cingle

mulli032 said:


> Saving up a few. Some from the week, then something a bit more casual. Is my wife the only one who can't abide white bucks with anything but seersucker?


I don't know if your wife is the *only one* who thinks white bucks only work with seersucker, but I must say that I disagree with her.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> Seriously?? A t-shirt under your shirt, socks under your boat shoes... get it in gear man. You had that great WAYWT post a while back with that madras jacket and now here you are back at square one. I need to see some serious effort here OR ELSE.


Good casual looks in my opinion. as we have discussed before, I ALWAYS wear a crew neck plain white tee as an undershirt so definitely no foul there in my opinion. I am still sort of on the fence with boat shoes and socks. I've been wearing my Westbrooks around the house every once in a while with socks for a couple of reasons: 1) very comfy almost like slippers 2) to me, it helps keep the inside of the shoes cleaner. It may sound gross but I think the socks actually remove some of the dead skin that eventually accumulates in boat shoes and contributes to odor problems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

vwguy said:


> Socks w/ boat shoes!? Come on man!
> 
> Brian





Trip English said:


> Seriously?? A t-shirt under your shirt, socks under your boat shoes... get it in gear man. You had that great WAYWT post a while back with that madras jacket and now here you are back at square one. I need to see some serious effort here OR ELSE.


I didn't really feel like taking off my socks and t-shirt just to quick change back into several other outfits that require them. Besides, this is my character here, not me.  Just imagine those pictures without the offending items.



Brio1 said:


> Did she say "Yes!"?


In the play, yes she did. 



Peak and Pine said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I didn't think there was a drinking scene in A Man For All Seasons.


"Chapter Two"! I thought you of all people would know your Neil Simon.



hookem12387 said:


>


 Love it.


----------



## Luftvier

Office Day. Trou were freshly pressed before wearing; this is the result of sitting for 4 hours. Note: I really need to start taking pictures from a higher angle - these all make me look like a pear.


*Details.*




*In Motion. In the Mailroom.*
​


----------



## dorji

^^While some may say that it's too "tied together", I like what you've done with the yellow, esp. the PS. Well done! What did you wear for socks???
Also- wrinkled pants are OK. They look nice and lightweight.


----------



## dawgdoc1

vwguy said:


> The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
> 
> Brian


When the gales of November come calliiiiiiinnnnnn!!:icon_smile:


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## hookem12387

*In defense of what I've worn*

That's where these images come in. Many folks may think that I only spend my extra time in the HTJ Archives pouring over old catalogs, but somehow I also manage to keep up with the contemporary press. One publication that I usually read every month is the Japanese magazine, Leon. Admittedly, this magazine often features styles that I am a bit reticent to wear, but it is nevertheless always entertaining. However, if one looks closely, there are always a number of images that are interesting for their fresh take on very traditional themes. The navy odd jacket is one such case in point.

The image above is very classic - a blue button-down, burgundy calf tassel loafers, white jeans and what looks like a fellow stuffing a folded navy pin dot tie into his pocket. Perhaps he is on his way to meet friends for a refreshing beverage late in the afternoon. This is the only image in the post not from Leon. It is from the great but sadly defunct magazine, Zino.


----------



## svb




----------



## oldschoolprep

dawgdoc1 said:


> When the gales of November come calliiiiiiinnnnnn!!:icon_smile:




Have been itching to get the Columbia out on Lake Huron but have not been able to do so because of heavy work and travel schedule.

Having grown up in the Great Lakes region, I have had a strong affinity for The Lakes and Gordon Lightfoot's seminal hit "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" since its release in 1975. A prep school pal worked on the Fitzgerald as a general crewman that summer. After taking his BA at Kenyon College two years later, he headed off to a tony Divinity School and currently serves as an Episcopalian minister in Columbus, Ohio.

My favorite verse in Lightfoot's song is:

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed, in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral." The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald. The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee." "Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead when the gales of November come early!

Following is an image of Mariners' Church in downtown Detroit that is referenced in the song as the "Maritime Sailors Cathederal". It also served as a way station on the Underground Railroad in the mid- 19th Century, proving that edifices "built to last" provide lasting value to mankind.


----------



## The Rambler

Which Columbia? I spent 6 weeks in a Columbia 29, cruised from Camden, ME to Labrador and back. The next year my uncle took her to Oban, Scotland, with a crew of two college boys. A wonderful, seaworthy craft!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Joe Beamish

^ That looks like perfect sleeve length to me. I love the white peeking out. 

There's no tailor in my universe who will cut my jacket sleeves that short. Clearly you must be carrying a lethal weapon as a means of persuasion with this personage.

Then again, when you bend your elbows, do the jacket sleeves pull absurdly short? Are you obliged to move about with your arms fixed to your sides all day, so that when somebody hands you something, you have to grab it with your teeth? 

I really must get over this sleeve obsession; I apologize. Give me another week.


----------



## Luftvier

Tradly Thursday; trou, a touch too long.


​


----------



## The Rambler

^outstanding ps/bow combination, Lufty.


----------



## andcounting

^ I would also say that the tad "too long" thought is wrong. Looking at the thread with all the vintage photos, we (and especially you) are probably too accustomed to shorter jackets.


----------



## Jovan

Maybe a little less break would be nice, but it doesn't look bad by any means. Another home run, Luftvier.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## dorji

^^Fantastic tie and PS! A hober grenadine perhaps?


----------



## dorji

Despite the greenery, it's been a very cool season here so far. (Which is just fine with me)

One of my favorites...

This is a neat little automatic Seiko I purchased a few months ago.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn0499v.jpg/


----------



## straw sandals

That's a great looking tie, Dorji. Is that a vintage madras? The colors are wonderfully subdued.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice and springlike, Dorji. You have purple martins? Yes, a Hober grenadine, also a Kent Wang ps, which is nice but on the small side, 12" square. It sounded like a good idea, to avoid a big wad of linen, but it doesn't fill a pocket sufficiently to keep it from moving around too much.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


nephew,
looking very sharp


----------



## Peak and Pine

andcounting said:


> ^ I would also say that the tad "too long" thought is wrong. Looking at the thread with all the vintage photos, we (and especially you) are probably too accustomed to shorter jackets.


He was talking about his pants I believe.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Despite the greenery, it's been a very cool season here so far. (Which is just fine with me)
> 
> One of my favorites...
> 
> This is a neat little automatic Seiko I purchased a few months ago.
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/685/dscn0499v.jpg/


nice casual look


----------



## Peak and Pine

The Rambler said:


>


Quite nice. And I get to use word _akimbo_


----------



## Luftvier

The Rambler said:


> ^outstanding ps/bow combination, Lufty.


Thank you.



andcounting said:


> ^ I would also say that the tad "too long" thought is wrong. Looking at the thread with all the vintage photos, we (and especially you) are probably too accustomed to shorter jackets.


I think this jacket is a perfect length for my tastes, though Im confused by the "and especially you" comment. Do you mean me, "member of the other forum"?



Jovan said:


> Maybe a little less break would be nice, but it doesn't look bad by any means. Another home run, Luftvier.


Thank you.



Peak and Pine said:


> He was talking about his pants I believe.


Yes, I was speaking of the trou. I think I am going to take them up 1/2 and get 2" cuffs; there's enough material still in them.


----------



## oldschoolprep

*Off To the Sea in Ships*



The Rambler said:


> Which Columbia? I spent 6 weeks in a Columbia 29, cruised from Camden, ME to Labrador and back. The next year my uncle took her to Oban, Scotland, with a crew of two college boys. A wonderful, seaworthy craft!


A 1971 C-36 inherited from my father in law. Refurbished and upgraded with SOTA electronics in 2001. A fine little boat indeed.


----------



## The Rambler

^that jacket length (Lufty's) is exactly what it should be. that has been the correct length for years and years - anything much longer or shorter is a fashion whim.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice looks recently, gentlemen. Dorji: I too dig that tie.


----------



## dawgdoc1

*Edmund Fitzgerald*



oldschoolprep said:


> Have been itching to get the Columbia out on Lake Huron but have not been able to do so because of heavy work and travel schedule.
> 
> Having grown up in the Great Lakes region, I have had a strong affinity for The Lakes and Gordon Lightfoot's seminal hit "The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald" since its release in 1975. A prep school pal worked on the Fitzgerald as a general crewman that summer. After taking his BA at Kenyon College two years later, he headed off to a tony Divinity School and currently serves as an Episcopalian minister in Columbus, Ohio.
> 
> My favorite verse in Lightfoot's song is:
> 
> In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed, in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral." The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald. The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee." "Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead when the gales of November come early!
> 
> Following is an image of Mariners' Church in downtown Detroit that is referenced in the song as the "Maritime Sailors Cathederal". It also served as a way station on the Underground Railroad in the mid- 19th Century, proving that edifices "built to last" provide lasting value to mankind.
> 
> View attachment 2618


What a cool story! one of my favorite songs, although I have no real experience on the Great Lakes. I just love the story, albeit sad, and the sound of the song. guess I should've paid better attention to the lyrics huh?? Sorry for the derailing of the thread! Just couldn't pass up, even if I got the words wrong....guess that makes me "that guy"  Now back to clothes


----------



## svb

Blazer & Tie: Epaulet
Pants: H&M
Socks: J Press
Shoes: Bass


----------



## dorji

> Nice and springlike, Dorji. You have purple martins?


Thanks Rambler. Haven't seen the martins for years now.


> Is that a vintage madras?


It is from our friends in Buffalo-- unknown age..


> nice casual look


Thank you Uncle.


> I too dig that tie.


Thanks SirC!


----------



## Luftvier

It's Friday, Friday, wearing red pants on Friday,
Oh god, how I'm looking forward to the Weekend, Weekend&#8230;


​


----------



## YoungClayB

svb said:


> Blazer & Tie: Epaulet
> Pants: H&M
> Socks: J Press
> Shoes: Bass


Your socks match your car! Awesome! Looking good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Luftvier said:


> It's Friday, Friday, wearing red pants on Friday,
> Oh god, how I'm looking forward to the Weekend, Weekend&#8230;
> 
> 
> ​


Looking comfortable, casual and yet, finished! However the solid color jacket, pants and shirt cry out for a patterned tie and/or pocket square. I most like your choice of shoes with that rig! :thumbs-up:


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## svb




----------



## TMMKC

Sporting my new Brooks Brothers Regent cotton sports coat
Press red gingham BD
Polo chinos
Nordstrom saddles


----------



## mcarthur

TMMKC said:


> Sporting my new Brooks Brothers Regent cotton sports coat
> Press red gingham BD
> Polo chinos
> Nordstrom saddles


nice looking attire


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Looking good, svb. Have you mentioned where you get your slacks from?


----------



## Luftvier

eagle2250 said:


> Looking comfortable, casual and yet, finished! However the solid color jacket, pants and shirt cry out for a patterned tie and/or pocket square. I most like your choice of shoes with that rig! :thumbs-up:


Doesn't show in the photo, but the coat is pincord, and the tie is a flax herringbone weave - not actually solid.

I thought that was just enough patterning.


----------



## dorji

Luftvier said:


> It's Friday, Friday...


Nice look, especially the jacket. I've been looking for something like that for a while. I am about to have BB do it "select" because I can't seem to find one otherwise.

By the way, did you end up chillin' in the back seat or kickin it in the front???


----------



## hookem12387

TMMKC said:


> Sporting my new Brooks Brothers Regent cotton sports coat
> Press red gingham BD
> Polo chinos
> Nordstrom saddles


 I know that coat! Very nice.


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier said:


> It's Friday, Friday, wearing red pants on Friday,
> Oh god, how I'm looking forward to the Weekend, Weekend&#8230;
> ​


Luftvier, I like you a lot and you have yet another great rig... but if you make a reference to that awful song again I'm disowning you. 



svb said:


>


Very nice. Details?



TMMKC said:


> Sporting my new Brooks Brothers Regent cotton sports coat
> Press red gingham BD
> Polo chinos
> Nordstrom saddles


 Are those white or stone chinos? You and hookem make that Regent coat look good.


----------



## Luftvier

dorji said:


> Nice look, especially the jacket. I've been looking for something like that for a while. I am about to have BB do it "select" because I can't seem to find one otherwise.
> 
> By the way, did you end up chillin' in the back seat or kickin it in the front???


Found this on Ebay a few months ago for a steal. 


Jovan said:


> Luftvier, I like you a lot and you have yet another great rig... but if you make a reference to that awful song again I'm disowning you.


----------



## svb

Jovan said:


> Very nice. Details?


Thanks! Uhm, let's see;

blazer & pants: Epaulet
shirt: Next
tie: Arnold of Verona
shoes: Stetson Shoe Co. (vintage)


----------



## Welch2ndWest

While I realize posting on here without pictures is pretty pointless, here is my first post none the less.

Pink Striped Vineyard Vines Polo Shirt
Light Blue Shaggy Dog Sweater (it is unseasonably cold this A.M.)
Grey/Olive Chinos RLP
Targyle socks.
White Bucks.


----------



## TMMKC

Jovan said:


> Are those white or stone chinos? You and hookem make that Regent coat look good.


Very light tan, actually. Thanks all for the compliments. I love that coat. The fit is outstanding and the cloth is superb (Italian).


----------



## Leverandon

Hey guys, its my first time posting on the Trad forum. I've been loving the stuff that I'm seeing you guys wearing. Some inspirational, especially svb's posts. Here's my first post. I know that the jeans are probably not trad approved, but I'm forced to work in Los Angeles this summer...










Navy blazer: Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald
Shirt: Brooks Brothers Extra-Slim Fit
Bow tie: J Press
Jeans: Uniqlo
Shoes: Sperry Top Siders
Belt: J Press
Shades: Ray Ban Wayfarers

Look forward to posting more stuff!


----------



## hookem12387

^^
L, welcome! Looks good to me. I wore jeans with a talbott bowtie last night, so you may not be in "good" company, but you're in company nonetheless.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Welcome, Lev, nice first post. Don't quite follow you're jeans comment, you are wearing them because you are forced to live in LA this summer?


----------



## mcarthur

panama montecristi


----------



## Jovan

Leverandon: Congrats on your first WAYW post!

A few constructive crits: Despite what you said about jeans, I think a pair of khakis would be lighter to wear in the summer and look better at the same time. The bow tie looks a bit wide on your build. If you're wearing Extra-Slim BB shirts, you can definitely rock a narrow pointed end or bat wing bow. Last and not least, shortening your sleeves might be in order so you can show a bit of shirt cuff.

Keep posting here throughout the summer. Hope you like L.A. -- Andy and a few other members live out there and I'm moving there this coming spring.


----------



## YoungClayB

Had a great day in Philly today. Attended the 9:00 service at Christ Church (where Franklin attended and is buried) and did all the touristy stuff afterward. Particularly interesting stuff this time of year. Those revolutionaries were studs.










Shirt: BB Slim
Tie: Vintage J.S. Blank (thrifted this weekend in Philly)
Pants: Polo Preston
Shoes: Keith Highlander PTB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## palmettoking

YoungClayB said:


> Tie: Vintage J.S. Blank (thrifted this weekend in Philly)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who needs to pack when you can thrift along the way?!


----------



## Leverandon

Jovan said:


> Leverandon: Congrats on your first WAYW post!
> 
> A few constructive crits: Despite what you said about jeans, I think a pair of khakis would be lighter to wear in the summer and look better at the same time. The bow tie looks a bit wide on your build. If you're wearing Extra-Slim BB shirts, you can definitely rock a narrow pointed end or bat wing bow. Last and not least, shortening your sleeves might be in order so you can show a bit of shirt cuff.
> 
> Keep posting here throughout the summer. Hope you like L.A. -- Andy and a few other members live out there and I'm moving there this coming spring.


Thanks for the critiques...I'll definitely keep posting. I frequently wear chinos with the blazer...I'll probably post that next time. And you're right about the sleeves...I got the blazer off the rack and hadn't had it altered yet. I thought it was pretty close to being passable...and I'm just being lazy on the sleeve shortening.

Interesting comment on the bowtie...I hadn't thought about it being a bit wide for my frame. I've got a few others in rotation that I think are a bit narrower (though no batwings). I'll post photos with them in the next few weeks for critique.


----------



## Büchner

Leverandon,

are those Wayfarers or New Wayfarers?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Excellent contributions. 

I've been wearing nothing but baggies, Huarachi sandals too, at the beach last week.

This tie is killing me!!


----------



## Peak and Pine

YoungClayB said:


>


You look good, rolled sleeves, warm weather, good good. Nothing wrong there. Nice picture. However, there should be a rule that within a 50-foot radius of that thing only the Bell gets to show crack.


----------



## The Rambler

heh, heh, you are referring to the tourist on the left, looking at Independence Hall through binocs? Tourist garb is usually so dreadful, I wonder why? Well done, btw, Clay, you represent our gang well.


----------



## Luftvier

Bad photo Monday. Giving a quick talk to the local business association this evening, hence the memorable red Pee Wee Herman tie.


​


----------



## Luftvier

YoungClayB said:


> Had a great day in Philly today. Attended the 9:00 service at Christ Church (where Franklin attended and is buried) and did all the touristy stuff afterward. Particularly interesting stuff this time of year. Those revolutionaries were studs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: BB Slim
> Tie: Vintage J.S. Blank (thrifted this weekend in Philly)
> Pants: Polo Preston
> Shoes: Keith Highlander PTB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking sharp. You can see my old office building in the background, behind Independence Hall (Penn Mutual Towers).


----------



## maximar

Luftvier said:


> ]


Bluchers with a suit. Who says we shouldn't?! :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

I've never gotten the aversion to bluchers with a suit. If they were good enough for JFK, they're good enough for me.


----------



## The Rambler

I never even heard that one until I joined this forum ...


----------



## Jovan

I think it started with clothing forums, like many other silly rules.


----------



## mcarthur

montecristi panama


----------



## Luckycharmboi2

Blue pincord suit
white wingtip bucks
navy/white wide striped tie
trafalgar limited edition braces.


----------



## mcarthur

Luckycharmboi2 said:


> Blue pincord suit
> white wingtip bucks
> navy/white wide striped tie
> trafalgar limited edition braces.


sounds nice
posted picture would be helpful


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> I've never gotten the aversion to bluchers with a suit. If they were good enough for JFK, they're good enough for me.





The Rambler said:


> I never even heard that one until I joined this forum ...





Jovan said:


> I think it started with clothing forums, like many other silly rules.


Nobody knew about it until the forums, but that's not quite the same thing. It's just an old guideline that had fallen out of use by the '50s.

Yesterday:
























Today:


----------



## Luftvier

^ Two great looks, O.

I haven't worn this shirt in a while. Tried to do pattern play, but may have gone overboard. Need to shorten coat sleeves 1/2".


*Details.*

​


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Luftvier: To my eye, you have not gone overboard at all but rather, have achieved a great look overall!


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier, the patterns are different enough that it works. Had you gone with something like a pinstriped suit, striped shirt, and diagonal striped tie, it might not look as great.


----------



## The Rambler

I think, looking at the first detail shot, that that's one pattern too many. Nice suit, nice fit.


----------



## Danny

My new Citizen military watch with a J Press band.


----------



## TJN

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/95andsunnygoingoutforlu.jpg/


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Navy BB sack blazer, patch pockets, LE Highlander shirt, Polo cords (brown). AE ptb


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## TJN




----------



## Trip English

frattin' hard.


----------



## fsl1856

BB White OCBD
BB Hudson Chinos
Leatherman Crab belt
BB argyles
BB penny loafers, just picked them up during the sale and really love the color


----------



## Pentheos

TJN said:


>


Duraflame logs are not trad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

fsl1856 said:


> Leatherman Crab belt


Nice!!

I got mine at West Marine.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Pentheos said:


> Duraflame logs are not trad.


No one is accountable for the sins of their fathers'!!


----------



## Per

Last weekend it was Midsummer in Sweden - which basicly means that you have a party outside with family and friends.

I was at my cusins summer house in Stockholms archipelago (the girl in the picture is my cusin) for two days.

Here is some pictures (I know its a WAYW-tread but i wore this "outfits" during a 48 hour period so I thought it would make a good post)

Chinos, BB (Hudson)
Sperry Topsiders
BB, linen BD-shirt
L.L. Bean Norwegian Sweater

My cusin and I. The same BB shirt as above and Ray-Ban clubmaster.

Day after the party.

Lacoste vintage shorts
Lands End polo
Lands End sweater
Black coffe

Same as above but with a BB OCBD under the sweater.

-----------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

WouldaShoulda said:


> No one is accountable for the sins of their fathers'!!


Don't you mean 'cinders'?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^ HA!!

Wow, Sweden looks just like Maine!!


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Mississippi Mud

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^ HA!!
> 
> Wow, Sweden looks just like Maine!!


Except that the women are better looking in Sweden.


----------



## leisureclass

Per Wins again. Outstanding all around.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## hookem12387

Per wins at life


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
That's an awful big assumption, hookem--with all due respect. But he certainly dresses well.

Per, those Hudson's look more like Clark's from the way they fit. Are you sure they are Hudson's?


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> ...


Those are great colors Uncle. Ships on the belt?


----------



## Ron_A

dorji said:


> Those are great colors Uncle. Ships on the belt?


Smathers & Branson "Rainbow Fleet"


----------



## Welch2ndWest

I am wearing stone LE chinos
A Blue & White Gingham button down in oxford cloth.
A no named red white and blue bowtie.
A 1978 Automatic Timex with a Blue and White NATO Band (AEagle)
A Blue D-Ring Grosgrain Belt.
And b/c I am working from home, a pair of venetian style driving shoe from Cole Haan. They are like slippers!

Now I need to try to convince my wife to photograph me.


----------



## The Rambler

welcome W2W. does your camera have a timer?


----------



## Patrick06790

I gave a lecture on fly-fishing Tuesday evening. It was hideous. A little impromptu casting demo afterwards.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Those are great colors Uncle. Ships on the belt?


sailboats on the needlepoint belt

your state government has closed down-drive carefully


----------



## mcarthur

Ron_A said:


> Smathers & Branson "Rainbow Fleet"


nephew,
you are correct


----------



## mcarthur

Welch2ndWest said:


> I am wearing stone LE chinos
> A Blue & White Gingham button down in oxford cloth.
> A no named red white and blue bowtie.
> A 1978 Automatic Timex with a Blue and White NATO Band (AEagle)
> A Blue D-Ring Grosgrain Belt.
> And b/c I am working from home, a pair of venetian style driving shoe from Cole Haan. They are like slippers!
> 
> Now I need to try to convince my wife to photograph me.


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> I gave a lecture on fly-fishing Tuesday evening. It was hideous. A little impromptu casting demo afterwards.


nephew,
i like your fly fishing attire


----------



## Welch2ndWest

Thanks for the welcome, Rambler. Sadly, my digital camera is my cell phone and an older Canon point and shoot, and they don't have timers. Although there might be an iPhone app to remedy one of those.


----------



## mcarthur

Welch2ndWest said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Rambler. Sadly, my digital camera is my cell phone and an older Canon point and shoot, and they don't have timers. Although there might be an iPhone app to remedy one of those.


use the bathroom mirror


----------



## Welch2ndWest

mcarthur said:


> welcome to the forum


 Thanks. It took me a while to wade through the entirety of this thread, but once I did - I decided to join the forum.


----------



## andcounting

Welch2ndWest said:


> Thanks. It took me a while to wade through the entirety of this thread, but once I did - I decided to join the forum.


That is one impressive undertaking. Maybe you can now answer this questions: what is trad?


----------



## Orgetorix

Welch2ndWest said:


> Thanks for the welcome, Rambler. Sadly, my digital camera is my cell phone and an older Canon point and shoot, and they don't have timers. Although there might be an iPhone app to remedy one of those.


Look for the app called SelfTimer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Per

Saltydog said:


> ^^^
> That's an awful big assumption, hookem--with all due respect. But he certainly dresses well.
> 
> Per, those Hudson's look more like Clark's from the way they fit. Are you sure they are Hudson's?


Jepp, it's Hudson. But one size too small.


----------



## Welch2ndWest

andcounting said:


> That is one impressive undertaking. Maybe you can now answer this questions: what is trad?


I guess you know you have been lurking around these forums too long, when that literally makes you laugh out loud.


----------



## mcarthur

milan straw


----------



## a4audi08

mcarthur said:


> milan straw


that jacket intrigues me


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> your state government has closed down-drive carefully


I noticed. 
Thank you for the cautionary words, life is too good to go speeding around.


----------



## dorji

Patrick06790 said:


> I gave a lecture on fly-fishing Tuesday evening. It was hideous...


Sounds painful. "I wanna cast like Brad Pitt in that movie". Nice looking tie though. You throwin a 7wt?


----------



## perpetualscholar

The jacket also intrigues me, too....


----------



## spielerman

Danny said:


> My new Citizen military watch with a J Press band.


What model is this... have two eco's already myself, and wouldn't mind a "tradly" version as well.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## St. Charles Ave.

TJN said:


>


 Love the blog.


----------



## R0ME0

Leverandon said:


> Hey guys, its my first time posting on the Trad forum. I've been loving the stuff that I'm seeing you guys wearing. Some inspirational, especially svb's posts. Here's my first post. I know that the jeans are probably not trad approved, but I'm forced to work in Los Angeles this summer...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy blazer: Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers Extra-Slim Fit
> Bow tie: J Press
> Jeans: Uniqlo
> Shoes: Sperry Top Siders
> Belt: J Press
> Shades: Ray Ban Wayfarers
> 
> Look forward to posting more stuff!


Very nice.


----------



## leisureclass

Managed to snap this just before my cat jumped on my shoulders. Head to toe: Hathaway, Berle, Walk Over. Happy long weekend everybody.


----------



## mcarthur

superfino montecristi


----------



## YoungClayB

Greetings gentlemen. I hope everyone has a great 4th of July. Having brushed up on my American history last weekend in Philly, this is a particularly special Independence Day for me. Let freedom ring!!!

Below is what I wore to church this morning:

































Shirt: Brooks Bros
Tie: can't recall
Blazer: New Castle and York
Pants: Bills M3
Shoes: AE Westbrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Hudson

*4th of July*

BB ocbd
Polo trousers
Timex on Central


----------



## AncientMadder

Long-time lurker, first-time poster.





Brooks Brothers blazer
Brioni shirt
Zegna tie
Lands' End pants
Sanders shoes

All thrift store finds, except the pants.

—Sean


----------



## YoungClayB

AncientMadder said:


> Long-time lurker, first-time poster.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blazer
> Brioni shirt
> Zegna tie
> Lands' End pants
> Sanders shoes
> 
> All thrift store finds, except the pants.
> 
> Sean


Everything looks great. I especially like that the majority of it is thrifted. Glad you posted. Welcome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Great rigs, everyone. Not wearing anything too special -- just a dark red polo, blue jeans, and sockless pennies.

Happy Fourth!


----------



## mcarthur

AncientMadder said:


> Long-time lurker, first-time poster.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blazer
> Brioni shirt
> Zegna tie
> Lands' End pants
> Sanders shoes
> 
> All thrift store finds, except the pants.
> 
> -Sean


welcome to the forum


----------



## mcarthur

panama montecristi


----------



## hookem12387

Happy 4th, yall


----------



## mommatook1

hookem12387 said:


> Happy 4th, yall


The cleats to the side are a nice touch; that could be a Ralph Lauren Rugby ad.


----------



## Jovan

Indeed. But is that a Heineken? For shame. We drink Sam Adams on the fourth like real patriots!


----------



## hookem12387

Heineken? Never. One of the girls brought Perroni for some reason, then decided she didn't like it 2 sips in. Never one to let a semi-decent beer go to waste, I fell on the proverbial sword, stashed my shiner (made brilliantly 15 minutes from the family ranch), and defeated the invading Italian lager before returning to a made in new York Brooklyn Summer longneck.


----------



## vwguy

hookem12387 said:


> Heineken? Never. One of the girls brought Perroni for some reason, then decided she didn't like it 2 sips in. Never one to let a semi-decent beer go to waste, I fell on the proverbial sword, stashed my shiner (made brilliantly 15 minutes from the family ranch), and defeated the invading Italian lager before returning to a made in new York Brooklyn Summer longneck.


Surprisingly, we can get Shiner here in WI on a hit or miss basis, I always make sure to stock up when the store gets it in.

Brian


----------



## The Rambler

YoungClayB said:


> ]
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That nice rig would look good with a bd.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> That nice rig would look good with a bd.


True true...I am considering moving to bd's exclusively.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Don't. Regular collars have a place in the wardrobe and I like seeing them mixed with trad gear here and there. Cary Grant wore pleated trousers and tennis collars with his sack coats and did it very well, I might add.


----------



## The Rambler

Now, Jovan, I never said there's anything wrong with a plain collar (I wear 'em myself, btw), just saying that with that particular combination a bd would look better.


----------



## Trip English

I was all like "Good point, Jovan" and then my eyes fell on the words "Cary" and "Grant" and had to throw up in my mouth. Can we just agree that the Cary Grant gambit has been thoroughly impoverished and move on?

But otherwise, I agree with you Jovan. Exclusivity is rarely appropriate in a wardrobe.


----------



## Charles Saturn

Jovan said:


> Don't. Regular collars have a place in the wardrobe and I like seeing them mixed with trad gear here and there.


If you ascribe to the rule that a point collar is more formal than a bd, then a bd would probably look better with boat shoes, that being said, I will offer the corollary of Rambler's observation, which is that loafers would look good with the the current set up. Personally, I can't do a blazer with a boat shoe, I kinda like it on YCB though. It could be the descending formality he managed to put into play. Also, what kind of buttons are those on the blazer?


----------



## svb

Epaulet suit fit:










notable "trad" details: 3-roll-2 button stance; 2" cuffs (my doing)


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> That nice rig would look good with a bd.


I agree, and while I wouldn't advocate being a slave to a particular style, I last wore a collar other than a BD in June of 2009. It isn't hard to avoid them if you're trying to bring a little sporting casual flair to even dressier occasions.


----------



## ThreeLegDog

YoungClayB said:


> Below is what I wore to church this morning:


Top/bottom clash, IMHO.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I was all like "Good point, Jovan" and then my eyes fell on the words "Cary" and "Grant" and had to throw up in my mouth. Can we just agree that the Cary Grant gambit has been thoroughly impoverished and move on?
> 
> But otherwise, I agree with you Jovan. Exclusivity is rarely appropriate in a wardrobe.


 That's okay. I've resigned myself to the fact that I can never make you completely happy.


----------



## Trip English

But you make me sort of happy and there's a lot to be said for that.


----------



## smujd

vwguy said:


> Surprisingly, we can get Shiner here in WI on a hit or miss basis, I always make sure to stock up when the store gets it in.
> 
> Brian


I try my hardest to make sure too much doesn't escape Texas...


----------



## straw sandals

SVB: I notice that you seem to favor slim cut suits and trousers, and that you often pair them with large cuffs. I think that the oversized cuffs detract from the overall harmony of your look. In the above example, your (beautiful) shoes poke out from beneath your trouser cuffs like the refulgent carapaces of two black beetles. Your pants are a bit long for my taste; their full break disrupts the line of your trousers and takes away from the neat, sharp appearance of your jacket, with its skinny lapels and perfect cuffs. 

Nevertheless, this unlikely treatment of your trousers is evident in *all* the outfits that I have seen you post here. It's both consistent and deliberate. Although I wouldn't personally emulate your style, I admire your subtle sartorial daring. It looks like you're having fun!


----------



## svb

straw sandals said:


> Your pants are a bit long for my taste; their full break disrupts the line of your trousers and takes away from the neat, sharp appearance of your jacket, with its skinny lapels and perfect cuffs.


Dude, what?

pants too long? full break?

what are you talking about


----------



## mcarthur

milan straw


----------



## straw sandals

Hi there,

I didn't mean to shock or offend. In the above picture, both of your pant legs seem to hit the top of your shoes, breaking the line of the front crease. It may be that the pants are cuffed pretty high but have small openings. In any case, the pant leg has a pretty significant "break" - at least to my eye.

In any case, I didn't mean to offend. I was just saying that you've constructed a unified look in each of your outfits that, while not to my taste, is admirably put together.



svb said:


> Dude, what?
> 
> pants too long? full break?
> 
> what are you talking about


----------



## ArtVandalay

svb said:


> Dude, what?
> 
> pants too long? full break?
> 
> what are you talking about


Yea, if anything I'd say the pants are too short. I don't see any break at all.


----------



## mjo_1

Press blazer and bow
BB OCBD
Bills Poplin M2s, light green
Tan Bucks


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


> Dude, what?
> 
> pants too long? full break?
> 
> what are you talking about


 You could at least acknowledge the compliment he paid you...


----------



## inq89

July 4th outfit. Was out at the military fireworks at Fort Brag in Fayetteville, NC. Not usually a fan of tucking in a polo with shorts but it was far too hot for an OCBD!

Subtle patriotic coloring: Dark red (burgandy) polo, seersucker blue and white striped shorts. Obviously the state emblem belt.


----------



## svb

straw sandals said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I didn't mean to shock or offend. In the above picture, both of your pant legs seem to hit the top of your shoes, breaking the line of the front crease. It may be that the pants are cuffed pretty high but have small openings. In any case, the pant leg has a pretty significant "break" - at least to my eye.
> 
> In any case, I didn't mean to offend. I was just saying that you've constructed a unified look in each of your outfits that, while not to my taste, is admirably put together.


not offended at all, just confused. I think we just have different definitions for break, then.

I definitely go for a no-break length in the pants -- whether the crease actually lies perfectly straight is probably just more a matter of my stance than anything else.


----------



## svb

ridiculous pants require ridiculous facial expression


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's a shame the jacket was seperated from those trousers!!


----------



## dorji

mjo_1 said:


> Press blazer and bow
> BB OCBD
> Bills Poplin M2s, light green
> Tan Bucks


Nice. I like colored Bills with a blazer, and also think your jacket looks sharp (tailoring-wise).


----------



## dorji

svb said:


> ridiculous pants require ridiculous facial expression


I like 'em. What is the material?


----------



## svb

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's a shame the jacket was seperated from those trousers!!


Haha, I wish there was a jacket for this! Unfortunately, they didn't make one, although I can understand why. These pants were done last fall and didn't sell very well, or at all really. I think they're way cool but I'm in the minority, apparently. Doing a jacket would have been a very unwise business decision, regardless of how awesome it would have been. Oh well.



dorji said:


> I like 'em. What is the material?


They're


----------



## Patrick06790

Mercer shirt, BrooksCool suit, AE Niles, LE tie


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding combination, that tie is great with that Mercer.


----------



## The Rambler

Corbins, Gitman, BB tie, Aldens, gab jacket


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Very nice indeed, Rambler. I assume the Gitman is either broadcloth/poplin or pinpoint. What vintage? Just curious.


----------



## Saltydog

svb said:


> ridiculous pants require ridiculous facial expression


As the old line goes, somewhere there is a station wagon missing a set of seat covers.


----------



## a4audi08

The Rambler said:


> Corbins, Gitman, BB tie, Aldens, gab jacket


great look...


----------



## mcarthur

Patrick06790 said:


> Mercer shirt, BrooksCool suit, AE Niles, LE tie


nephew,
nice looking attire


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Corbins, Gitman, BB tie, Aldens, gab jacket


nephew,
the master of the plantation.
good looking panama


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## a4audi08

BB 3/2
BB shirt
Lands End tie


----------



## Jovan

You forgot your shoes.


----------



## a4audi08

Jovan said:


> You forgot your shoes.


kicked off soon as i got in lol

black ae mcneils


----------



## Joe Beamish

*A tie again*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Clean shave, tie, keep up the good work!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Saltydog said:


> As the old line goes, somewhere there is a station wagon missing a set of seat covers.


Or a 1974 Catalina?? I thought that pattern looked familiar...


----------



## mcarthur

hf-sc
superfino montecristi


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, men. Salty, the Gitman is a nice thin poplin. Can't speak to its age because I just bought it from Gentleman George on the Exchange, mainly because I've never owned a Gitman, and wanted to see what they're like: A+, well-tailored, nice soft collar roll, superior fabric, not too wide, nor too thin in the body, and with a design feature I look for: a short cuff placket (a la BB must-iron, but with a placket button).


----------



## The Rambler

My favorite of your straws, Unc. Beatiful pencil roll on the brim.


----------



## C. Sharp

It is ok to be in the minority. They do not seem all that wild, but then I have an unusually high threshold for this kind of thing.



svb said:


> Haha, I wish there was a jacket for this! Unfortunately, they didn't make one, although I can understand why. These pants were done last fall and didn't sell very well, or at all really. I think they're way cool but I'm in the minority, apparently. Doing a jacket would have been a very unwise business decision, regardless of how awesome it would have been. Oh well.
> 
> They're


----------



## svb

Epaulet
Brooks Brothers
RRL
J Press
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Patrick06790

Brooks jacket, Bill's poplins, LE shirt and no name tie, Walkovers, nice and dirty.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 poplin sack suit
LE Hyde Park
Wm Fox & Co tie
Hanover shell gunboats


----------



## jradish

Nice summer rig, Patrick. Any chance you can give me a chainsaw turkey carving lesson before Thanksgiving?


Patrick06790 said:


> Brooks jacket, Bill's poplins, LE shirt and no name tie, Walkovers, nice and dirty.


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


>


Thighs on those Bill's are a little roomy.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Very. M1P. Nice when it's hot — like wearing a pillowcase


----------



## YoungClayB

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Very. M1P. Nice when it's hot - like wearing a pillowcase


I ordered a pair of M3 bullards from STP a couple months ago and they sent me MP1's instead. I tried them on for kicks. They looked hilarious on me. I have the "Noassatol" disease. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## red sweatpants

Strange, Clay...that is exactly what they sent me when I ordered my m3 bullards as well. As I think I saw you state after your recent haul of m3s, this run did seem to have even less room in the waist/seat area than previously. Now I'm cautious to order more and trying again to convince myself I can make m2s work. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> My favorite of your straws, Unc. Beatiful pencil roll on the brim.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## conductor

svb said:


> ridiculous pants require ridiculous facial expression


Great pants! On my list, but a bit over my price range right now.


----------



## svb

Epaulet
H&M
Bass


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ThreeLegDog

^SVB: what is watch?


----------



## EastVillageTrad

YoungClayB said:


> Greetings gentlemen. I hope everyone has a great 4th of July. Having brushed up on my American history last weekend in Philly, this is a particularly special Independence Day for me. Let freedom ring!!!
> 
> Below is what I wore to church this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Bros
> Tie: can't recall
> Blazer: New Castle and York
> Pants: Bills M3
> Shoes: AE Westbrook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And the he spaketh, though shalt wear sockes when in house of the Lord.

Too casual for church IMO.


----------



## Jovan

I agree that the sockless boats are pushing it, but it's probably more than many wear to church now. Can't even show respect in the house of God...



svb said:


> Epaulet
> H&M
> Bass


 I love the way you wear that club collar casually.


----------



## svb

ThreeLegDog said:


> ^SVB: what is watch?


it's this guy:

https://www.skagen.com/item/433LSLC.fx


----------



## spielerman

YoungClayB said:


> I ordered a pair of M3 bullards from STP a couple months ago and they sent me MP1's instead. I tried them on for kicks. They looked hilarious on me. I have the "Noassatol" disease.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or you have the opposite problem, hiding the BIG HAMMER...


----------



## andcounting

spielerman said:


> Or you have the opposite problem, hiding the BIG HAMMER...


Today's conversation is really bouncing around


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

superfino montecristi


----------



## Jovan

spielerman said:


> Or you have the opposite problem, hiding the BIG HAMMER...





andcounting said:


> Today's conversation is really bouncing around


 ... are we really descending into frat boy humour this quickly, boys?


----------



## Trip English

You're lucky you don't have to deal with such problems, Jovan. I can't tell you what a burden it is.


----------



## YoungClayB

I typically wear socks to church. This was a special occasion as it was the Sunday before Independence Day so I was just having a little fun. Jovan, you are right about what most men my age are wearing to worship services these days. My grandfather would not have approved of the masses wearing wrinkled khakis and a short sleeve knit golf shirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> You're lucky you don't have to deal with such problems, Jovan. I can't tell you what a burden it is.


Stop. ....... HAMMERTIME!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> I agree that the sockless boats are pushing it, but it's probably more than many wear to church now.


If the unwashed masses are your yardstick, you're doomed to an eternal limbo dance.

How low can you go?

Set the bar yourself.


----------



## svb

Jovan said:


> I love the way you wear that club collar casually.


thanks!



conductor said:


> Great pants! On my list, but a bit over my price range right now.


Good news! They just went on sale to $93 (down from $185)


----------



## mcarthur

milan straw


----------



## YoungClayB

In the office today for the first time in a while. Please excuse the tarp and garbage can in the background; I was doing some yardwork yesterday and got caught in a thunderstorm.


























Shirt: Polo OCBD
Tie: Rooster (All cotton)
Jacket: New Castle and York
Pants: Bills Khaki M3
Shoes: Keith Highlander

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

YCB: Love the antique silver buttons. Everything else is great, but the tie colours are a bit too close to the shirt in my opinion.



Topsider said:


> If the unwashed masses are your yardstick, you're doomed to an eternal limbo dance.
> 
> How low can you go?
> 
> Set the bar yourself.


I don't doubt that. I was just saying that his fellow church goers might have thought it rather dandy-ish. Still won't wear boat shoes, let alone sockless, with a tie. Trip carries off that look as well as anyone can though.


----------



## Trip English

You do well to acknowledge my excellence in your posts.


----------



## Jovan

Well, now that you're getting cocky about it, I may reconsider.


----------



## svb

Epaulet
H&M
Stetson Shoe Co.


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> YCB: Love the antique silver buttons. Everything else is great, but the tie colours are a bit too close to the shirt in my opinion.


Thanks. I might try this tie with an ecru shirt and darker brown/khaki pants next time.

This is my first time wearing it. It's one of the ones I found while thrifting in Philly a few weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Cardinals5

Lookin' good, Big R.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir, and welcome back from the far side of the world.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> Thank you, sir, and welcome back from the far side of the world.


Thanks. It was a sartorial wasteland except for a couple guys from prep schools who know the lingo - needlepoint belts, nantucket red shorts, ocbds, topsiders, etc.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's a not-especially-scintillating shot, but I figured I'd add it to the pile anyway:



Andover Shop white polo shirt
Andover Shop d-ring belt
Lands' End Nantucket red shorts
Sperry tassel loafers (not shown)


----------



## The Rambler

that's a scintillating belt!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, Rambler! I'm a fan of the belt myself. Unlike my ribbon d-ring belts, it doesn't slip during the course of the day.


----------



## YoungClayB

jonhyro said:


> Hi,
> I have recently searched for a new website to buy a tailored shirt and a t-shirt.
> Previously, I have ordered one shirt from www.itailor.com and I was desapointed with the low quality shirt fabric. True, the shirt price is cheap, but what you pay is what you get.
> 
> Last year, I have bought from www.tailorstore.com two polo piquet t-shirts. They were ok, but it took almost 5 weeks until I received the package. By that time the summer was over.
> I wanted to buy some new polo shirts again, but this year they have doubled the price for polo t-shirts, it is way too expensive (40Euro for one t-shirt is a joke). Apparentely they become too greedy, or I don't know...
> 
> Anyway, I've found a new website www.cooltailor.com that sells polo t-shirts, shirts and hoodies. About 10 days ago I have ordered one polo shirt, just to see what they are sending me.
> The price I paid was resonable to my opinion (16Euro for a tailored polo t-shirt is ok) , at the moment they have a 25% discount for all items. Haven't received it yet but I'm anxious because I have ordered the polo t-shirt with a custom label (I wrote my name on the label)) ) they have this option on the website. How cool is that?
> 
> Just curious did anybody bought from www.cooltailor.com ?
> Some feedback would really help.
> 
> As soon as I will recive my order I will post my feedback.
> Thanks.
> Jonhyro


Awesome. What are you wearing though? My guess is that you are dressed as a troll.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English

Jonhyro,

I'm looking forward seeing that your feedback. I was ordered garment shirts on www.tailoringexplosion.com and received late (who can do??). But shirts are many colors for me.

Then have chance with www.mytailorhugsmetight.com which ordered customized tank polo and slacks. He offers me many color and fabric choices for me to make personal choices. Ending product? I don't know.

Did I know how to find www.kafkastailor.com on the internet. I can find! And there are choices of shipping to me of many top brands. Can you shop and tell if you find yourself to be satisfied?

I will make claims upon the merchandise.

Thank you.


----------



## YoungClayB

^slow clap

well done Trip...funny stuff.


----------



## The Rambler

The post you boys skewer, from Jonhyro: where is it? Can't find.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> The post you boys skewer, from Jonhyro: where is it? Can't find.


I've quoted it above but the actual post has been removed by a moderator.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's HOT here too.

I'm about to bust out the Magnum-wear myself!!


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Jonhyro,
> 
> I'm looking forward seeing that your feedback. I was ordered garment shirts on www.tailoringexplosion.com and received late (who can do??). But shirts are many colors for me.
> 
> Then have chance with www.mytailorhugsmetight.com which ordered customized tank polo and slacks. He offers me many color and fabric choices for me to make personal choices. Ending product? I don't know.
> 
> Did I know how to find www.kafkastailor.com on the internet. I can find! And there are choices of shipping to me of many top brands. Can you shop and tell if you find yourself to be satisfied?
> 
> I will make claims upon the merchandise.
> 
> Thank you.


 I love you... in a uh, totally hetero way and all, brah.


----------



## Trip English

For the record I would absolutely order a garment shirt from a website called www.tailoringexplosion.com


----------



## mcarthur

superfino montecristi


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


>


Looking sharp, Rambler. Sorry if I'm being a bother, but would you mind disclosing the brands/makes of the duds. When I see articles of clothing I admire, I'm always curious so I can be on the lookout. It's all good--and I really like the blazer. Reminds me of one I had once...gaberdine with side vents. Not to everyone's taste, but I really liked mine and wore it done to the bone. Great looking pair of LHS. I also like to wear black with a similiar get up. Calf I'm assuming (and think I probably asked you about them before). If so--apologies...but I forgot the brand--though I see, to recall Seabago...no? Could you give us a run down please, sir?


----------



## hookem12387

The whole page, clothes and Trip


----------



## The Rambler

Saltydog said:


> Looking sharp, Rambler. Sorry if I'm being a bother, but would you mind disclosing the brands/makes of the duds. When I see articles of clothing I admire, I'm always curious so I can be on the lookout. It's all good--and I really like the blazer. Reminds me of one I had once...gaberdine with side vents. Not to everyone's taste, but I really liked mine and wore it done to the bone. Great looking pair of LHS. I also like to wear black with a similiar get up. Calf I'm assuming (and think I probably asked you about them before). If so--apologies...but I forgot the brand--though I see, to recall Seabago...no? Could you give us a run down please, sir?


Sure, Salt, from the bottom: Alden black calf lhs, Marciolani socks, Majer slacks (I really miss that make), black lizard belt from Boyd's, Phl, Gitman shirt, Talbott tie. The lightweight wool gab fabric was bought on 4th street in Philly (I bought a bolt of the same fabric in green at the same time) and tailored by my guy in Strafford, PA, fino Montecristi.


----------



## YoungClayB

svb...very nice. consider not buttoning that top button. I like this look on you.


----------



## Luftvier

Just Passing Through.

Yesterday.




Today.


​


----------



## mcarthur

superfino montecristi


----------



## mcarthur

superfino montecristi


----------



## Luftvier

​


----------



## mcarthur

montecristi panama


----------



## Per

I NYC for four weeks (my girlfriend takes a course at Columbia). Went to Walmart the first day to buy a fan.

Wearing:

Seersucker button down shirt with lobsters
Eliza B belt
Sperrys
Chinos from PRL

------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Bandit44

^^^ I've seen a lot of crazy things in Walmart parking lots, but never emblematic seersucker. Kudos for classing-up "the place for everyday low prices!"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Is Wal-Mart Trad??


----------



## Bandit44

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is Wal-Mart Trad??


If it ever was, it was before Sam Walton died.


----------



## Jovan

Per: I like most of the things you wear, but that shirt would look better without the lobsters on it in my opinion. I guess some trads would crucify me for saying this... I've never been into emblematics besides on ties. Anyways, I hope you enjoy your visit to the States.


----------



## Patrick06790

I went a little nuts today

Old JAB pincord


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Warm up the Auburn, Patrick, I'll be right over and we can go to the Dog Track!! 

Love the shoes with that outfit!!


----------



## AlanC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

What ever happened to Orgetorix and Wisco?


----------



## The Rambler

Ah, that's what this thread has been missing ...but, where's the panama?


----------



## Trip English

ArtVandalay said:


> What ever happened to Orgetorix and Wisco?


A summer hibernation probably.

Hopefully.


----------



## hookem12387

Org has been updating his twitter, so he's around somewhere.


----------



## Taken Aback

Per said:


> I NYC for four weeks (my girlfriend takes a course at Columbia). Went to Walmart the first day to buy a fan.


That's surreal. I saw someone on the CU campus that looked just like you on their way towards Shapiro. I literally thought "Wow, that looks like Per". :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Charles Saturn

Taken Aback said:


> That's surreal. I saw someone on the CU campus that looked just like you on their way towards Shapiro. I literally thought "Wow, that looks like Per". :icon_smile_big:


Can Per go anywhere without being recognized?


----------



## zightx

BB ocbd
Rugby Ralph Lauren patchwork shorts
Converse sneakers


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome, Zig. Very trad, except your sneakers are too clean :biggrin2:


----------



## Luftvier

AlanC said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alan, we've missed you here and over at the other forum. Looking great, as always.


----------



## Luftvier

The Rambler said:


> Welcome, Zig. Very trad, except your sneakers are too clean :biggrin2:


&#8230;and the inseam's 2-3" too long!


----------



## D&S

Per: Eliza B is a women's brand...


----------



## hookem12387

Luftvier said:


> &#8230;and the inseam's 2-3" too long!


 I think it's just the photo angle. I think.


----------



## Jovan

zightx said:


> BB ocbd
> Rugby Ralph Lauren patchwork shorts
> Converse sneakers


 Love it! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Luftvier

Hot hot hot. Forget melting, I saw someone sublimate today.



​


----------



## Jovan

Fantastic. I need more club collars.


----------



## Peak and Pine

zightx said:


>


How tall are you? I ask because on me at 5' 9" the true waist/belly button lies directly behind the fifth button on a button-up shirt. Your pants' waist occurs at almost the 8th button. So are you wearing those shorts really, really low or are you really, really tall?


----------



## Joe Beamish

Much is due to the angle, I'm betting, and to the warping of the wee smart phone lens.


----------



## Taken Aback

D&S said:


> Per: Eliza B is a women's brand...


You really can't blame him since Leatherman decided to rebrand their url.


----------



## R0ME0

mjo_1 said:


> Press blazer and bow
> BB OCBD
> Bills Poplin M2s, light green
> Tan Bucks


 I like this! Great job.


----------



## Petra Husemann

Vineyard Vines Polo - light blue and white horizontal stripes
Charleston Khakis'
Sperry Topsiders [sockless]
Navy LLBean surcingle belt
Timex watch w/ leather alligator strap

Visit my Blog fashion-punk.de


----------



## zightx

Peak and Pine said:


> How tall are you? I ask because on me at 5' 9" the true waist/belly button lies directly behind the fifth button on a button-up shirt. Your pants' waist occurs at almost the 8th button. So are you wearing those shorts really, really low or are you really, really tall?


Like have said many said before, it's the camera angle and the iPhone camera that makes things look kinda strange. I'm 6 feet tall. I'm not wearing the shorts ultra low (but on the hips as that is how most Ruby Ralph Lauren clothing is cut) and the inseam isn't that long as it seems.


----------



## Jovan

My shorts inseam is usually 9-11". I guess that's a bit long for the trads, but I swear I've seen some that length in Take Ivy.

It's good to see another Swede wearing the style so well.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Per

Jovan said:


> Per: I like most of the things you wear, but that shirt would look better without the lobsters on it in my opinion. I guess some trads would crucify me for saying this... I've never been into emblematics besides on ties. Anyways, I hope you enjoy your visit to the States.


Thanks! I think the lobsters makes it a bit ugly but a lot more fun which is a good trade off in some cases.


----------



## Per

D&S said:


> Per: Eliza B is a women's brand...


I meant Leatherman


----------



## Per

Taken Aback said:


> That's surreal. I saw someone on the CU campus that looked just like you on their way towards Shapiro. I literally thought "Wow, that looks like Per". :icon_smile_big:


That's funny. It could have been me! I have been at the campus almost every day the last 1,5 weeks.


----------



## Per

Shopping in SoHo. Wearing:

- Patchworked shirt BB
- Khakis BB
- Leatherman belt
- Bucks AE (New Orleans)

Went to the fleemarket in Hell's Kitchen and some vintage stores on 25th street.

Wearing:

- Patchworked shirt BB
- O'connells poplin chinos (M2)
- Dirty bucks O'connells

Went on a helicopter tour with my bos (big man to the right). Wearing:

- BB linen shirt
- O'connells poplin chinos (M2)
- Sperry Topsiders

--------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## mjo_1

^Great looks, Per. I enjoyed your recent blog post on the NYC Brooks Brothers.


















CCC Poplin
LE OCBD
Press Tie
AE/LE Canvas MacNeils


----------



## Taken Aback

Per said:


> That's funny. It could have been me! I have been at the campus almost every day the last 1,5 weeks.


Then it _had_ to be. I really should have said hello.


----------



## Himself

Per,

Those are great patch shirts! I like the lighter tones. Most of the ones that I see now are too dark and/or too vivid for us lighter-toned people.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## leisureclass

Picnic:
Press OCBD
RL Madras Shorts
Spring Courts kicked off somewhere


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Per, I saw on your blog that you visited Dylan's Candy Bar. Did you know that the owner, Dylan Lauren, is Ralph Lauren's daughter?


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass said:


> Picnic:
> Press OCBD
> RL Madras Shorts
> Spring Courts kicked off somewhere


Two thumbs up, my friend.

:thumbs-up:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Per- Enjoying the New york pictures.

be sure and get yourself one of these:









I like the outfit the brooks brothers SA is wearing in this picture:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Per said:


> Shopping in SoHo. Wearing:
> 
> - Patchworked shirt BB


I think that shirt is fun.

My wife says it makes me look like a rodeo clown.


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan said:


> Two thumbs up, my friend.
> 
> :thumbs-up:


Thanks Jovan!


----------



## Luftvier

BB 3/2 sack. No good full length shots today, only closeups.


----------



## Taken Aback

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Per- Enjoying the New york pictures.
> 
> be sure and get yourself one of these:


Swap the can for a cream, and follow up with a cherry cheese knish while you're at it.


----------



## Trip English

Spot on. Cream is the "official soda" to have with that meal. And don't lose your ticket.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I have never gotten used to those toxic green colored pickles!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The color be damned...where does one go to get a plate filled with sliced dills? The sandwich shops around Hoosierville will grudgingly bestow your lunch with a single, often nasty, limp pickle wedge...frequently only if you ask for it! TBS's photo is making me hungry.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> I have never gotten used to those toxic green colored pickles!!


Toxic green? That is the color of a cucumber, and I assume that the brighter green pickles are the justly famed "half done."

Eagle, your observation reminds me of the scene in _Annie Hall _where Alvy takes Annie to a deli and she orders corned beef and mayo on white. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sartre

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The color be damned...where does one go to get a plate filled with sliced dills? The sandwich shops around Hoosierville will grudgingly bestow your lunch with a single, often nasty, limp pickle wedge...frequently only if you ask for it! TBS's photo is making me hungry.


These are half-sour pickles...


----------



## Sartre

Luftvier said:


> ...


I'm curious: Why no cuffs on the trousers? To me they are essential to pulling off the look. Also, I believe the shoes are somewhat clunky; a sleeker shoe would help add a little sprezzatura, which a hyper conservative outfit such as this can always benefit from.


----------



## Orgetorix

ArtVandalay said:


> What ever happened to Orgetorix and Wisco?





Trip English said:


> A summer hibernation probably.
> 
> Hopefully.





hookem12387 said:


> Org has been updating his twitter, so he's around somewhere.


Yes, just taking a break for a while. Hot weather has prevented me dressing up and taking WAYW pics very much, my thrifting has been all bust for longer than I can remember, and after six-ish years of participating heavily here and on the other forums, I just needed a break. I'm sure I'll be back before too long.

Thanks for noticing!


----------



## The Rambler

There's nothing tradlier than taking the summer off, Org - looking forward to your return!


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Yes, just taking a break for a while. Hot weather has prevented me dressing up and taking WAYW pics very much, my thrifting has been all bust for longer than I can remember, and after six-ish years of participating heavily here and on the other forums, I just needed a break. I'm sure I'll be back before too long.
> 
> Thanks for noticing!


Thanks for noticing my absence as well! I just happened to check in today... a good coincidence.

It's been a bit of summer vacation and also lot of craziness at the office with two new bosses in the last 6 weeks.:crazy:

I thankfully am still employed, eagerly await my new assignments and badly need a haircut.:icon_smile_wink:

I'll pick it up at WAYWT here later this week.


----------



## Luftvier

Sartre said:


> I'm curious: Why no cuffs on the trousers? To me they are essential to pulling off the look. Also, I believe the shoes are somewhat clunky; a sleeker shoe would help add a little sprezzatura, which a hyper conservative outfit such as this can always benefit from.


Not enough fabric for cuffs. Shoes have long been a sticking point at SF too. I work, live, walk, in the city. I walk or take public transit everywhere. Double soles are a practical choice as much as a stylistic choice, as they last much longer on pavement.

Today, Business as usual.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sartre said:


> I'm curious: Why no cuffs on the trousers? To me they are essential to pulling off the look. Also, I believe the shoes are somewhat clunky; a sleeker shoe would help add a little sprezzatura, which a hyper conservative outfit such as this can always benefit from.


They're longwing gunboats, they're supposed to be clunky...


----------



## The Rambler

When I worked in that city I went through heels and soles in no time flat - I always had a pair or two in the shop. Since moving my office to the burbs I haven't gone through a sole in 15 years, though I go through tires much more frequently.


----------



## Jovan

Sartre: The Trad Forum tends to like double soled bluchers, either plain or long wing.


----------



## CMDC

BB poplin sack suit
JPress ocbd
BB tie
LE canvas ps
Florsheim scotchgrain gunboats


----------



## Charles Saturn

Luftvier said:


>


 Gorgeous tie, Grenadine fina? Sam Hober?


----------



## AlanC

^Pitch perfect, Lufty. I like the prior one, too, although the pocket square is a little too close to the shirt for my taste. I see what you're doing with the polka dots, though.

Both ties are home runs.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing wrong with the classic white linen square.


----------



## Sartre

ArtVandalay said:


> They're longwing gunboats, they're supposed to be clunky...





Jovan said:


> Sartre: The Trad Forum tends to like double soled bluchers, either plain or long wing.


I am painfully aware of this. However, my gripe with the shoes in question is not per se that they are wingtips, but that they appear to be very cheap wingtips. I would say "no offense" to Luftvier but I don't know another way of saying it.

On the larger question, I understand I am swimming upstream on this one, but please understand that the term "gunboats" is a term of chaff.


----------



## Wisco

It's nothing much, but I'm glad to be back @WAYWT. Your polite and constructive feedback of my trad/ital/big guy "style in development" have always been appreciated and will continue to be so.

Crappy snap from laptop camera in my new cubicle after a long 1.5 days of "re-org" meetings! I'll bring the regular camera tomorrow.











 PRL University Club worsted wool blue blazer. EBay pick up.
 LE Paintbrush OCBD. White ground with light blue/light green/orange plaid
 White cotton PS with light orange border
Warby Parker "Sibley" glasses
 Not pictured

 Light gray worsted trousers
 Brown cap toe shoes
 Light gray socks


----------



## Jovan

Sartre said:


> I am painfully aware of this. However, my gripe with the shoes in question is not per se that they are wingtips, but that they appear to be very cheap wingtips. I would say "no offense" to Luftvier but I don't know another way of saying it.
> 
> On the larger question, I understand I am swimming upstream on this one, but please understand that the term "gunboats" is a term of chaff.


 You are. 

I'm not sure what makes them look cheap in your eyes. "Gunboats" isn't a term of chaff here. Maybe it used to be, but the Trad Forum have been using it endearingly for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Sartre

Jovan said:


> ... "Gunboats" isn't a term of chaff here. Maybe it used to be, but the Trad Forum have been using it endearingly for as long as I can remember.


That is exactly what I don't understand. I think they are atrocious. I can see that some of the whiskey shell types that I've seen Mac and others wear are works of real craftsmanship, but to my eye they are mostly ugly. Hey, to each his own. I don't want to hijack the thread. But I don't get it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Looking good, Wisco! I like dig the Paintbrush. 

Congrats on your continued weight loss, too, BTW. Hopefully it is due to an intentional regimen and not from work-related stresses.


----------



## The Rambler

I recently discovered a long-forgotten stack of worn out alligator-type shirts in a box in the basement, the kind with shorter sleeves and a longer shirttail, and I've been loving wearing them in this hot weather:


----------



## Jovan

Got any in Medium?


----------



## Jovan

Sartre said:


> That is exactly what I don't understand. I think they are atrocious. I can see that some of the whiskey shell types that I've seen Mac and others wear are works of real craftsmanship, but to my eye they are mostly ugly. Hey, to each his own. I don't want to hijack the thread. But I don't get it.


 Fair enough. But as others have said, the double sole gives it function (hard wearing if you do a lot of walking) and the long wing design and broguing give it style.


----------



## Luftvier

Charles Saturn said:


> Gorgeous tie, Grenadine fina? Sam Hober?


&#8230;Tie Bar&#8230; (hides).



AlanC said:


> ^Pitch perfect, Lufty. I like the prior one, too, although the pocket square is a little too close to the shirt for my taste. I see what you're doing with the polka dots, though.
> 
> Both ties are home runs.


Thanks Alan.



Jovan said:


> Nothing wrong with the classic white linen square.


Yes.



Sartre said:


> I am painfully aware of this. However, my gripe with the shoes in question is not per se that they are wingtips, but that they appear to be very cheap wingtips. I would say "no offense" to Luftvier but I don't know another way of saying it.
> 
> On the larger question, I understand I am swimming upstream on this one, but please understand that the term "gunboats" is a term of chaff.


These gunboats are Florsheim Imperials. Whether you consider that cheap is your own prerogative.


----------



## CMDC

LE Canvas chambray jacket. This is the one they've been offering this season. Not sure how much it's discounted down to now but I got it during the recent sale for $40 +15% off. I like it quite a bit. Absolutely no padding in the shoulder. Very light weight. Very lightly darted. 3 patch pockets. It is sized S,M,L,XL and the sleeves have functional buttonholes so that could make fit an issue. I've got the M and the sleeve length is perhaps a tad longer than 25". With LE generous return policy, might be worth giving it a shot.

BB pinpoint ocbd
JPress tie
LLB double L khakis
Florsheim saddles


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> LE Canvas chambray jacket. This is the one they've been offering this season. Not sure how much it's discounted down to now but I got it during the recent sale for $40 +15% off. I like it quite a bit. Absolutely no padding in the shoulder. Very light weight. Very lightly darted. 3 patch pockets. It is sized S,M,L,XL and the sleeves have functional buttonholes so that could make fit an issue. I've got the M and the sleeve length is perhaps a tad longer than 25". With LE generous return policy, might be worth giving it a shot.
> 
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> JPress tie
> LLB double L khakis
> Florsheim saddles


nice shine on your saddles


----------



## Wisco

Back in the saddle with important meetings today. As such, I donned the "James Bond" suit of armor to appear confident but not the center of attention


 Light gray suit
 Light blue/white shirt
 Dark blue grenadine tie
 MyTailor.com MTM light gray fresco wool summer suit










Details










Sam Hober navy light-blue spotted grenadine tie, white cotton PS with light blue border and MyTailor.com MTM light blue pencil stripe on white shirt










Pouring rain outside, so brown suede Crockett and Jones Blucher brogues, Dainite sole for the weather. Dark blue socks with light blue dots (not shown).


----------



## Jovan

CMDC: I was considering that, but decided to save some money and get another madras shirt. Maybe I'll look when it's further reduced -- still not sure if a light blue chambray sport coat is "me".


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

That is a super outfit, Wisco!!

A little weight loss is flattering.

Don't overdo it though, I think Alton Brown lost too much weight for instance, and looks older and frail for his efforts.


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> That is a super outfit, Wisco!!
> 
> A little weight loss is flattering.
> 
> Don't overdo it though, I think Alton Brown lost too much weight for instance, and looks older and frail for his efforts.


Thanks for the complement. I'm down about 15-18 lbs from 6 months ago... still working towards that elusive -20lbs. I still like sweets too much to become rail thin anyway.:icon_smile_big:

I bought this suit about 2 years ago. The pants are now a little loose, but I wear them with suspenders so it doesn't matter that much. I did have my favorite local alterations tailor bring the jacket body in about _3 inches_ as the jacket was quite floppy around my much reduced mid-section. Looks good to me.


----------



## Jovan

Wisco, I'm late on this, but welcome back!

I love your latest outfit. Not usually a fan of suede shoes with a lounge suit, but you make it work. Very Edward VIII. (Except, thankfully you're not a Nazi supporter nor would it make sense for you to be.) The grenadine tie rocks. You and other forum members have placed it on my must-have list. Of course, it doesn't hurt that James Bond wore them. As before, I still feel that your shirt sleeves could be a half inch shorter. There's a bit too much cuff showing. But I understand that half inch sleeve lengths are hard to come by in RTW.


----------



## Joe Beamish

You're looking great, Wisco. Whatever you're doing there is really working!


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> Wisco, I'm late on this, but welcome back!
> 
> I love your latest outfit. Not usually a fan of suede shoes with a lounge suit, but you make it work. Very Edward VIII. (Except, thankfully you're not a Nazi supporter nor would it make sense for you to be.) The grenadine tie rocks. You and other forum members have placed it on my must-have list. Of course, it doesn't hurt that James Bond wore them. As before, I still feel that your shirt sleeves could be a half inch shorter. There's a bit too much cuff showing. But I understand that half inch sleeve lengths are hard to come by in RTW.


Me a Nazi sympathizer.... not likely. Anyway thanks for the kind words.

I agree with the ongoing sleeve issues. it's something I am still working on and this suit was altered "too short" in that learning process. Unfortunately, that mistake isn't easily corrected. As a related issue, I have finally figured out that my OTR shirt size is too big and have sized down 1" in sleeve length. Of course OTR shirt sleeve length is different across different brands, so another work in progress.

The journey is the reward, right?


----------



## Jovan

Indeed. You can always get your shirt sleeves shorted at the cuff by half an inch if need be.


----------



## P Hudson

From a few days ago: J Press sack, BB ocbd, navy wool trousers.


----------



## P Hudson

Today: ageing Press hopsack sack, old ocbd, Hilfiger (!) tan khakis, AE Hanovers. Everything overexposed.

That white appearing below my hand down the centre is the lining peeking through the outer material. It is also visible on the very tip of the sleeve. Any ideas how to extend the life of this great jacket (blue Sharpie)?


----------



## a4audi08

^^
i like the roll on that obcd.


----------



## Wisco

Summer Friday and finally a break in the suffering of the past few months. All the Senior Managers are out of the office and I'm wearing patch Madras dammit!:aportnoy:

My trousers are a little baggy with my recent weight loss, but I'm not going to bother altering "Friday" casual stuff. Just a little loose and easy for a summer day.










Close up - I bought this shirt at least 10 years ago. It's in great condition, has softened to that wonderful lived-in state and faded in the sun over many summers. A great summer shirt.










Dusty bucks











 LE "pre-Sears vintage" patch Madras shirt
Calvin Klein "jean cut" chinos (Costco, don't laugh)
 Sandro Moscolini Dusty bucks, tan welted rubber sole
 My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster, restored on 1039 Omega steel bracelet


----------



## CMDC

It's Friday and it's hot...

LE canvas madras popover
LLB olive 1912 shorts
LLB camp mocs


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> Today: ageing Press hopsack sack, old ocbd, Hilfiger (!) tan khakis, AE Hanovers. Everything overexposed.
> 
> That white appearing below my hand down the centre is the lining peeking through the outer material. It is also visible on the very tip of the sleeve. Any ideas how to extend the life of this great jacket (blue Sharpie)?


I was going to say great job on pulling off the Venetians... but then I looked up the Hanover and saw that it's a penny loafer. Must have lost some detail in the flash.

Great outfit nonetheless.



Wisco said:


> Summer Friday and finally a break in the suffering of the past few months. All the Senior Managers are out of the office and I'm wearing patch Madras dammit!:aportnoy:
> 
> Close up - I bought this shirt at least 10 years ago. It's in great condition, has softened to that wonderful lived-in state and faded in the sun over many summers. A great summer shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE "pre-Sears vintage" patch Madras shirt
> Calvin Klein "jean cut" chinos (Costco, don't laugh)
> Sandro Moscolini Dusty bucks, tan welted rubber sole
> My dad's 1969 Omega Speedmaster, restored on 1039 Omega steel bracelet


 Huh. Just goes to show they did used to make their button down collars with a squared off band rather than the rounded of now.


----------



## andcounting

I love when P Huddawg shows up. The man always looks put together, usually has a ps, and still manages to look laid back and casual. The foot-on-couch-lean look probably helps too.



P Hudson said:


> Today: ageing Press hopsack sack, old ocbd, Hilfiger (!) tan khakis, AE Hanovers. Everything overexposed.
> 
> That white appearing below my hand down the centre is the lining peeking through the outer material. It is also visible on the very tip of the sleeve. Any ideas how to extend the life of this great jacket (blue Sharpie)?


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan, they are indeed pennies, but with poor resolution they look like Venetians.

Today: ocbd over sweatshirt (gift from former student who went to university at St Andrews: it is a great town to visit, esp on St Andrews Day), LE trousers. Going to watch my son play rugby--always a bit of an anxious experience.





Huddawg! Really? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler

ph - just the obvious: you can have a tailor hit it with a whipstich, or shorten the sleeve by 1/4-3/8," use the sharpie (but it will continue to wear), or ignore (my usual approach, it can stay like that for years, especially if you don't dryclean.


----------



## hookem12387

Polo and Press


----------



## TJN

Vintage Lacoste Polo
Murray's Nantucket Belt
RL Polo Shorts
Beaten-up Top-Siders
Field watch on J.Crew NATO


----------



## Pliny

Wisco said:


> Back in the saddle with important meetings today. As such, I donned the "James Bond" suit of armor to appear confident but not the center of attention
> 
> 
> Light gray suit
> Light blue/white shirt
> Dark blue grenadine tie
> MyTailor.com MTM light gray fresco wool summer suit
> 
> Details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam Hober navy light-blue spotted grenadine tie, white cotton PS with light blue border and MyTailor.com MTM light blue pencil stripe on white shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pouring rain outside, so brown suede Crockett and Jones Blucher brogues, Dainite sole for the weather. Dark blue socks with light blue dots (not shown).


 I like this very much Wisco.

Well, I have the same shoes and tie.

Only diff of opinion from me is that I'd prefer a square fold rather than a fussy triple peak on the PS .
Terrific look regardless.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## andcounting

P Hudson said:


> Huddawg! Really? :icon_smile_wink:


I bring the street cred to the trad forum.


----------



## rrbrad

1. What kind of watch?
2.Great Chair.


----------



## Jovan

rrbrad: You may want to "Reply With Quote" to people you are addressing a page or two back.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Wisco said:


> MyTailor.com MTM light gray fresco wool summer suit


Great to see you posting again Wisco!

I think I had fully misunderstood what "Fresco" cloth looks like.

Is Fresco just the yarn? that can be used in different weaves? (like the handsome end-on-end looking on you're wearing above).


----------



## Jovan

IIRC from a discussion on the London Lounge forums, fresco is a cloth that looks and drapes like the heavy worsteds yet has an open weave for breathability. I've seen pictures where it looks a bit transparent.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Thanks Jovan.

A while back I saw a very open weaved hopsack type cloth labeled as a fresco, easily could have been a mistake though.

I'm still searching for a good, comprehensive, illustrated book or website about cloth.


----------



## P Hudson

John Nordstrom silk blazer, not navy; RLP ppbd, pink and blue micro checks; LE A&S belt; RLP khakis.


----------



## The Rambler

nice look, ph. that belt is a good tie-subsitute. good "stuff" on the square (as opposed to "fold").


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks Rambler. It's getting late for me, so it must be early for you.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
JPress microcheck pinpoint bd
LE repp
BB oxford cloth light blue pants
Weejuns


----------



## Wisco

Monday, but the office is empty with vacation and business travel. It's also 93F and humid out, so no tie for me today. The light in my new office space is pretty good, so MacBook camera shots today.




















 No-name light blue/white linen herringbone jacket. It is 1/2 lined and has very little padding in the shoulders. It's now a little loose in the shoulders with my weight loss. Ok for summer seasonal wear.
 White linen/cotton hidden-button collar shirt
Blue and white cotton PS
 Dark blue LE linen trousers. I bought these at least 5 years ago. A pair of trousers that now fits again with my recent weight loss
 Blue striped socks
 Brown C&J "Belgrave" captoes. My UK size to US size converter was a bit off and these are a 1/2 size too big. Not too big to get rid of, but a bit big in length. I may get some tongue pads from a local shoe repair shop to snug them up.


----------



## Jovan

Wisco: Everything else is great, but lose the brown crewneck!

Glad your weight loss is going well. I need to lose a little on my midsection. Hopefully the P90X videos will help...


----------



## Luftvier

Forgot the PS today. Yes, this collar is unbuttoned. Wanna make something of it?


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> Wisco: Everything else is great, but lose the brown crewneck!
> 
> Glad your weight loss is going well. I need to lose a little on my midsection. Hopefully the P90X videos will help...


Jovan,

Thanks. For me weight loss has been more about better quality and less quantity of food than exercise. I'm still not at my long term goal, but progress is measured in small steps after that first minus 10 lbs.

I don't know how you guys down in Florida deal with this heat every summer! I'm already looking forward to the cold and tweed of a Wisconsin winter:icon_smile_big:

The "brown crewneck" is actually a grey Hanes crewneck shirt. I need to do laundry to wash the v-neck undershirts in the laundry pile! Lots of open collars these days....


----------



## Wisco

Luftvier said:


> Forgot the PS today. Yes, this collar is unbuttoned. Wanna make something of it?


A regular ital-o-prep with that rakish collar sprezz.

Aiming to be a menswear blogger are ya?:wink2:


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> JPress microcheck pinpoint bd
> LE repp
> BB oxford cloth light blue pants
> Weejuns


Very nice, CMDC.


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick on Tweed, BB ppbd--blue finestripe, light gray wool trousers, etc.


----------



## a4audi08

some great looks.


----------



## DrMac

P Hudson said:


> Southwick on Tweed, BB ppbd--blue finestripe, light gray wool trousers, etc.


It's nice to see you Southern Hemisphere guys posting regularly so we Northern Hemisphere guys can get our tweed fix in the summer......


----------



## Wisco

Workwear in a classic sense today, thought it's still too damn hot to wear a tie. Thunderstorms later today may cool things off for the remainder of the week.




























eBay gray worsted wool micro check Isaia suit
Pink with white stripe spread collar shirt
White PS with light blue edging
Light gray cotton socks
Danite sole dub monks... for the rain expected later today


----------



## dcjacobson

Luftvier,
That's a classy look. All you need is a little edging on the shoes, and then -- perfection!
Don


----------



## williamson

Wisco said:


> Workwear in a classic sense today, thought it's still too damn hot to wear a tie.


Then surely it's too hot to wear a jacket! I would always discard the jacket (an extra layer) BEFORE the tie.


----------



## CMDC

Boiling again in DC.

Sero madras
Khaki shorts from Target
LLB blucher mocs


----------



## Jovan

williamson said:


> Then surely it's too hot to wear a jacket! I would always discard the jacket (an extra layer) BEFORE the tie.


 Would you give it a rest already? Sometimes I think you're trolling and/or trying to start the argument all over again.


----------



## The Rambler

Business lunch at the Union League - first necktie since it got really hot:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, Rambler. Great tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

_Rescued these from the archives (in lieu of work)_

In the summer of 2007 I was laid low by a tick-borne illness, erlichiosis, and in my delirium came up with these:

Cousin Al, who has no visible means of support










Ghastly, bibulous cousin Rufus. At any social event he is guaranteed to get his head stuck in the potato salad.










Cousin Edward (don't call him Eddie), a parsimonious twit whose burning ambition in the field of accountancy is matched only by his inability to do simple arithmetic. He, too, buys his neckties at the thrift shop, although I fear not with quite the same eye as, well, me.


















And cousin Charlie, a state senator whose record of blundering, moral ambivalence and overall sleaze has earned him the notice of national party officials, shown here in his usual pose.

Charlie has the ability to make the simplest things sound impressive; here he is asking for Thousand Island dressing on the side.


----------



## Wisco

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Very nice, Rambler. Great tie.


I believe the esteemed Rambler is wearing a Sam Hober grenadine. Understated style at its finest.


----------



## Jovan

Best laugh I've had all day. Thanks, Patty.


Patrick06790 said:


> _Rescued these from the archives (in lieu of work)_
> 
> In the summer of 2007 I was laid low by a tick-borne illness, erlichiosis, and in my delirium came up with these:
> 
> Cousin Al, who has no visible means of support
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghastly, bibulous cousin Rufus. At any social event he is guaranteed to get his head stuck in the potato salad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cousin Edward (don't call him Eddie), a parsimonious twit whose burning ambition in the field of accountancy is matched only by his inability to do simple arithmetic. He, too, buys his neckties at the thrift shop, although I fear not with quite the same eye as, well, me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And cousin Charlie, a state senator whose record of blundering, moral ambivalence and overall sleaze has earned him the notice of national party officials, shown here in his usual pose.
> 
> Charlie has the ability to make the simplest things sound impressive; here he is asking for Thousand Island dressing on the side.


----------



## Luftvier

Tradly Tuesday.


----------



## Jovan

Tradly Tuesday without a button down collar? For shame!

While I like the way everything is put together, the coat seems a bit large around the midsection.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, SirC. Wisco, it is indeed a Hober grenadine, and I remain eternally grateful to you for pointing out to me that they're the best. I think they are.


----------



## The Rambler

Luftvier said:


> Tradly Tuesday.


----------



## P Hudson

Old Southwick sack, BB ocbd, navy trousers (RLP)


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> Thank you, SirC. Wisco, it is indeed a Hober grenadine, and I remain eternally grateful to you for pointing out to me that they're the best. I think they are.


 God dang it, stop making me inch closer to spending $240! At this rate, with all the great things said, I'll need at least three.


----------



## Saltydog

Luftvier said:


> Tradly Tuesday.


It's all good, Luftvier! I _really_ like that tie. Could you tell us what regiment (assuming it is a regimental)...and, regardless what brand it is? I'm sure others are curious, as I am, as well about the shirt, suit and shoes. Enlighten us--please, sir. (I've gotta find that tie!)


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> God dang it, stop making me inch closer to spending $240! At this rate, with all the great things said, I'll need at least three.


I think I am up to 4 Hober grenadines and a silk repp, but these were acquired over the course of year or more.

I could easily live with nothing but solid color Hober grenadine tie wardrobe. They are top notch and would be at 2-3x the price. I must thank AAAC for introducing me to Hober.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Saltydog said:


> It's all good, Luftvier! I _really_ like that tie. Could you tell us what regiment (assuming it is a regimental)...and, regardless what brand it is? I'm sure others are curious, as I am, as well about the shirt, suit and shoes. Enlighten us--please, sir. (I've gotta find that tie!)


Looks like a West Surrey Regiment regimental to me. Tweedy was selling one over in the Exchange last week...


----------



## Luftvier

Jovan said:


> Tradly Tuesday without a button down collar? For shame!
> 
> While I like the way everything is put together, the coat seems a bit large around the
> midsection.


Same BB No 1 sack size and cut as my others - maybe it's just the lighting in this photo?



The Rambler said:


> Perfect trouser length (IMHO).


Thanks. They're a hair shorter than I'd prefer, but I am rolling with it for now. BTW, you're another Philly local, I understand?



Saltydog said:


> It's all good, Luftvier! I _really_ like that tie. Could you tell us what regiment (assuming it is a regimental)...and, regardless what brand it is? I'm sure others are curious, as I am, as well about the shirt, suit and shoes. Enlighten us--please, sir. (I've gotta find that tie!)


Façonnable, IIRC.



DoghouseReilly said:


> Looks like a West Surrey Regiment regimental to me. Tweedy was selling one over in the Exchange last week...


West Surrey it is. And where do you think I got it?


----------



## The Rambler

Yes I am Lufty, if local includes suburbanites who work in center city. Took the Paoli Local from St Davids station to the heart of the beast daily for about 20 years, until I moved my little operation out to the western 'burbs. I love the place, and get a kick out of the Philly backgrounds to some of your photos.


----------



## Wisco

Dog days of August already. Busy, but would prefer to be lounging in the pool with a cool beverage and a floppy hat to protect my bald head.










May have to have the jacket taken in a bit to better fit my new body...




















 BB "Brooks Cool" taupe suit. 1/2 lined jacket, minimally lined trousers with a lightweight open weave cloth. You can see light through the open back
 Blue end on end weave spread collar shirt. Collar stays in place to give it some personality without a tie
 Orange/blue/maroon/gold silk PS for a bit of color without a tie
 AE Strand, brown calf


----------



## CMDC

Towncraft 3/2 sack jacket
American Living pinpoint ocbd
American Living tie
LLB Double L Khakis
Bass Buchanon


----------



## leisureclass

Again CMDC, such simplicity but such attention to detail, I always love your looks. Good work.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Cousin Al, who has no visible means of support


I recommend marrying well as a remedy!!


----------



## Patrick06790

WouldaShoulda said:


> I recommend marrying well as a remedy!!


I - er, Al - tried that approach a couple years back, but couldn't quite pull it off.


----------



## The Rambler

Going straight from the office to a cocktail party today:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Going straight from the office to a cocktail party today:


nephew,
you will be a hit at the party
what shoes are you wearing? i hope white bucks


----------



## The Rambler

I would be if I owned a pair . I'm wearing burgundy weejuns, no socks.


----------



## Wisco

Summer time trad.

Pardon the bag of grass clippings behind me on the driveway this am










A little colorful cotton Madras in the pocket










A little trad sprezz with a loud paisley lining and colorful belt










Gray suede and #8 color leather saddles










PRL Seersucker jacket
cotton Patch Madras PS
PRL OCBD
LE chinos, Navy
Florsheim saddle shoes


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket
BB blue ocbd
No name Italian made tie
PRL navy trousers
Royal Tweed black ptb


----------



## P Hudson

BB 3/2 navy sack with patch pockets, Eagle light blue ocbd, BB square, LE POW trousers, cordovan wings


----------



## brantley11

^^Wisco, Are those grey and #8 saddles a combination of suede and shell? 
If so, where did you find a pair of Florsheims like that?


----------



## Wisco

brantley11 said:


> ^^Wisco, Are those grey and #8 saddles a combination of suede and shell?
> If so, where did you find a pair of Florsheims like that?


Don't I wish! They are suede and "pleather" of some sort... I dunno, it could be corrected grain leather. Certainly nothing quality.

I bought these from Zappos earlier this year for about $80 on sale. Cheap, fun, low maintenance summer shoes. Nothing more.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

The seersucker jacket lining is a gas!!


----------



## jwlester

Wisco;1230637
PRL Seersucker jacket
cotton Patch Madras PS
PRL OCBD
LE chinos said:


> What model LE chino? I've been surprised lately how much trouble I have had finding a pair of navy chinos that don't break the bank. I doubt I would wear them frequently.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Wisco

jwlester said:


> What model LE chino? I've been surprised lately how much trouble I have had finding a pair of navy chinos that don't break the bank. I doubt I would wear them frequently.
> 
> Thanks


JW

I am an ex-football/soccer player with big legs and butt. These chinos are LE Pleat Front Original Fit, in Navy. They fit me like I imagine the slim fit stuff fits a more slightly built man. Certainly much trimmer than a Bills M1P; Perhaps closer to a M2P Bills fit on my 40 inch trouser waist.

Wait for the many LE sales and they check in around $30, hemmed to length. List price is about $50.


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> The seersucker jacket lining is a gas!!


Agreed. My one tan cotton suit is also a RL with a similar wild paisley lining. From last year:


----------



## mjo_1

Today's combo inspired by our friend Squire's "Secret Agent Trad" thread of a few years back.


----------



## P Hudson

BB herringbone sack, RLP buttondown, khakis, Redwing Gentleman Traveler on feet, dopey look on face.


----------



## Cajunking

This is only sort-of "what you are wearing," I'm just quoting a diff thread where I posted some of the clothes I had made in China.



Cajunking said:


> Linen and tweed in Shanghai.
> 
> album link:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall the clothes seem pretty good, seem pretty well-constructed (as far as my untrained eye can tell). There are a few threads that were extra long after being used, but nothing loose that would lead to something falling off. I tried to explain a club collar to them, and after one failed attempt I showed them a picture from a women's magazine they had . . . that didn't exactly work. They copied the overall size of her collar, but left the rounded corner small (doh!), so I realize the collars on the shirts in the pictures are a bit large. it doesn't bug me enough to bring them back and have them altered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^A lot of cuff shows when I bend the arms . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't really tell, but the pants have just a bit of a break when worn with shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also had a tuxedo made and a few other shirts and pants, but I'll get to posting those later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^Functional sleeves on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The key is definitely finding the right material, since their books of "top-grade so-and-so" are not actually the nicest materials that they have.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pants have this handy little line on the inside of the waistband that at first appears to be some little flair (or maybe I'm just dumb and have never seen this before), but is actually a slightly rubber band that holds a tucked shirt in.


----------



## Wisco

Another more casual day at the office. A lot of folks on vacation and no client contact. As you might guess from my presence around here, I don't care for the business casual golf shirt and khakis look, so this is what you get from me for casual office wear.










Lands End day at school!

LE chambray BD
LE blue linen windowpane jacket
LE dress chinos


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*It's been a while so I thought I'd drop in.*

Wisco,

I feel as if the madras ps was a bit much with everything else going on back on 8/4. Seersucker + striped surcingle + navy chinos + saddles was busy, but it worked.



Slouchy and comfortable for my Torts final:
Pressteezy OCBD w/ flap pocket and Household Division ribbon belt
Dockers D1s, rolled to mid-ankle (at $20 I had to give them a shot)
Bass Logans
Rolie-Sub on "selvage" from Dubstrap
Unseen:
S&B "GOT RUM" flag key fob
Flask of Glenlivet 12 for after the exam.


----------



## Wisco

AdamsSutherland said:


> Wisco,
> 
> I feel as if the madras ps was a bit much with everything else going on back on 8/4. Seersucker + striped surcingle + navy chinos + saddles was busy, but it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Slouchy and comfortable for my Torts final:


Thanks for the feedback. I tend to "push things" when wearing casual jackets while striving for a "quiet" look when fully suited and booted. It's all a matter of degree of course.

In the end, posting here is a very public experiment towards finding my personal style.... where the journey is the reward.

Good luck on your final.


----------



## rrbrad

Okay, let's give this a try. I have court today so am going conservative.

















Vineyard Vines Bow (from wedding 6 years ago)
Gitman shirt
Polo belt stamped 1998 (sterling buckle)
Hamilton watch
Peter Blair Band
Bostonian toe caps
Gold Toe socks (cir 1995)
Britches Georgetown navy wool slacks (cir 1990)


----------



## rrbrad

Torts in the Summer is ambitious. Just remember that you should never carry fireworks on the commuter train.


AdamsSutherland said:


> Wisco,
> 
> I feel as if the madras ps was a bit much with everything else going on back on 8/4. Seersucker + striped surcingle + navy chinos + saddles was busy, but it worked.
> 
> 
> 
> Slouchy and comfortable for my Torts final:
> Pressteezy OCBD w/ flap pocket and Household Division ribbon belt
> Dockers D1s, rolled to mid-ankle (at $20 I had to give them a shot)
> Bass Logans
> Rolie-Sub on "selvage" from Dubstrap
> Unseen:
> S&B "GOT RUM" flag key fob
> Flask of Glenlivet 12 for after the exam.


----------



## rrbrad

By the way, my family lives in Potomac.


----------



## Patrick06790

Lots of navy trousers lately. Nice work — I've got a pair but I never know what to do with them.


----------



## Luftvier

Interview today. Boring dress, as usual.


----------



## mcarthur

Luftvier said:


> Interview today. Boring dress, as usual.


good luck


----------



## mjo_1

rrbrad said:


> Torts in the Summer is ambitious. Just remember that you should never carry fireworks on the commuter train.


Great advice! Brings back some 1L memories. I like your look...what did you do for a jacket?


----------



## Wisco

Luftvier said:


> Interview today. Boring dress, as usual.


A clinic in interview clothing for any professional field. Well done.


----------



## hookem12387

Great looks, all. 

I wish I'd snapped a picture, but I took the gf out for dinner to celebrate her new clerkship (during the year and in all likelihood a permanent job post-grad) at a top drawer immigration firm. Wore Rugby reds, a BB white OCBD and a BB cotton blazer with my stand-by Bass tassel loafers.

Hey Lufty, after you get the job, tell them about this great young law student down in Texas that'll be looking for a job come July 2012!


----------



## Jovan

Luftvier: Not boring -- tastefully understated. There's a difference.

Is that a 1940s sack suit? The relative narrowness of the trousers are throwing me.


----------



## YoungClayB

Nothing new for today. I just haven't posted in a while so I figured I would stop in and say hello. 

























---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Nothing new for today. I just haven't posted in a while so I figured I would stop in and say hello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i like your attire


----------



## CMDC

3/2 sack madras jacket from MacHugh (?)
LE pinpoint ocbd
Navy knit tie
JPress khakis
Alden for BB shell ptb #8


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

That is a nice summer jacket!!


----------



## YoungClayB

CMDC, I like your attire very much...a light blue cotton hankie in a TV fold would send this outfit into orbit.


----------



## jwlester

Wisco said:


> JW
> 
> I am an ex-football/soccer player with big legs and butt. These chinos are LE Pleat Front Original Fit, in Navy. They fit me like I imagine the slim fit stuff fits a more slightly built man. Certainly much trimmer than a Bills M1P; Perhaps closer to a M2P Bills fit on my 40 inch trouser waist.
> 
> Wait for the many LE sales and they check in around $30, hemmed to length. List price is about $50.


Thanks Wisco. I see LE has changed things up quite a bit. They have been my go to for chinos as of late, but hadn't had anything "must iron" in navy for a while. Looks like I'm set.

Oh, and as a born and bread Southerner, I would never fault you for the pleats. Enjoy.

Josh


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> 3/2 sack madras jacket from MacHugh (?)
> LE pinpoint ocbd
> Navy knit tie
> JPress khakis
> Alden for BB shell ptb #8


good looking attire
consider a pocket square


----------



## TDI GUY

CMDC said:


> 3/2 sack madras jacket from MacHugh (?)
> LE pinpoint ocbd
> Navy knit tie
> JPress khakis
> Alden for BB shell ptb #8


Looks great.

What do you think of your Press khakis?

I want to like mine--but the lack of taper in the leg and the wider leg opening keep them hanging in the closet. Have considered having them tailored but fear that could just make matters worse.....


----------



## CMDC

^I don't mind the taper and the leg opening. What's a bit odd about them is how high waisted they are. It really slims them through the hips, which I suppose isn't bad--I've got the proportions to wear them--, but they definitely wear differently than the other khakis I own. I thrifted them virtually brand new for $5 so I'm not going to complain. I wouldn't pay full retail for them though. I honestly, aside from the fit, don't find them to be much different from the LLB Double L's that I wear all the time. The quality of the fabric and construction is almost identical.


----------



## Trip English

CMDC, you're right to point out the slimming in the hip that higher waisted pants confer on their wearers. As a subtle pear I appreciate this quality.


----------



## Luftvier

New red grenadine tie from Harrods. New shirt from CT. Old sack suit from BB.








[/url]


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Outstanding get up, Luft. Really enjoying your clothing. The collar on that CT is perfect as is the knot in your grenedine. Everything ties together beautifully...and thanks for telling us what gear you are wearing. Would love it if everyone did.


----------



## Jovan

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire





mcarthur said:


> good looking attire
> consider a pocket square


 Mac... you really need to write new material, man.


----------



## mcarthur

Jovan said:


> Mac... you really need to write new material, man.


tradition!


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough.


----------



## maximar

mcarthur said:


> tradition!


That's Trad.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and very well said!


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> i like your attire


Thanks Uncle.

Here is today. Again, more or the same. I can't wait for cooler weather. I miss my tweeds.










Oh, and I finally broke down and bought a watch. 1964 Omega Seamaster 600. It's arriving today! 

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Uncle.
> 
> Here is today. Again, more or the same. I can't wait for cooler weather. I miss my tweeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I finally broke down and bought a watch. 1964 Omega Seamaster 600. It's arriving today!
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nephew,
keep it up
post picture of your latest acquisition


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Uncle.
> 
> Here is today. Again, more or the same. I can't wait for cooler weather. I miss my tweeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I finally broke down and bought a watch. 1964 Omega Seamaster 600. It's arriving today!
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 You have come so far since joining this forum and it shows! Sleeve and trouser lengths plus overall fit = great.


----------



## TJN

Brooks Brothers Milano Chinos
Murray's Belt
RL Polo


----------



## hardline_42

TJN said:


> Brooks Brothers Milano Chinos
> Murray's Belt
> RL Polo


 Nice casual look. Next time, I'd accessorize with a Weber kettle grill. Preferably of the red vintage variety.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Charcoal is King!! (and Trad)

I also like Orange Milanos.


----------



## The Rambler

must agree - hardwood charcoal, not the Kingsford type, which is made of anthracite dust and petroleum binder.


----------



## ThreeLegDog

WouldaShoulda said:


> I also like Orange Milanos.


Mint chocolate Milanos FTW


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> Nice casual look. Next time, I'd accessorize with a Weber kettle grill. Preferably of the red vintage variety.


 "Taste the meat, not the heat!"


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> Charcoal is King!! (and Trad)
> 
> I also like Orange Milanos.


I had clicked the link to this thread and was scrolling down while eating orange milano cookies when I beheld the very thing on which I was snacking. The vortex opened up before me and I stepped inside.


----------



## Trip English

TJN said:


>


Propane? Is this the fashion forum now?


----------



## Jovan

TASTE THE MEAT NOT THE HEAT. GOSH.


----------



## eagle2250

WouldaShoulda said:


> Charcoal is King!! (and Trad)
> .......


LOL. Not sure if I could be considered a purist, when it comes to outdoor cooking, Hank Hill (of the animated series King of The Hill) tells us, "cooking with propane, you get the taste of the meat and not the fuel source, in your hamburgers!" But then again, animated character or not, dressing as he does in a white T-shirt an blue jeans, he is just a damned AmJack. Now Dale Gribble, that boy's a real man who cooks with pesticides! :biggrin:


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> You have come so far since joining this forum and it shows! Sleeve and trouser lengths plus overall fit = great.


Thanks Jovan. I really appreciate that. I have learned so much over the past 18 months since I joined this fantastic community. In today's self service world of dressing yourself, this forum and this thread in particular are invaluable in learning what fits and what works. When I look back at my WAYWT pics from when I first joined, it makes me cringe. I recently went through my closet to get rid of some old items and nearly all of my old worsted wool trousers are too long and extremely high waisted. I am finally getting to the point where I am becoming content with my wardrobe and confident in my daily selections - which honestly explains my increasingly infrequent posts in this thread. I'll definitely be posting more this fall though when I break out the tweeds.  I can't wait. And also look forward to seeing everyone else's off season finds.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> keep it up
> post picture of your latest acquisition


Thanks again Uncle! Here is a pic of my new watch. So far, it's keeping excellent time. Literally hasn't lost a second since I wound it up yesterday. The case reference number is 136.011 and the serial number on the 610 movement dates the watch to 1964. 









---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Hudson

From Thursday: J Press tweed, BB ocbd



Today: sick day. Black Watch robe (Bean) over black watch pajama top).


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks Jovan. I really appreciate that. I have learned so much over the past 18 months since I joined this fantastic community. In today's self service world of dressing yourself, this forum and this thread in particular are invaluable in learning what fits and what works. When I look back at my WAYWT pics from when I first joined, it makes me cringe. I recently went through my closet to get rid of some old items and nearly all of my old worsted wool trousers are too long and extremely high waisted. I am finally getting to the point where I am becoming content with my wardrobe and confident in my daily selections - which honestly explains my increasingly infrequent posts in this thread. I'll definitely be posting more this fall though when I break out the tweeds.  I can't wait. And also look forward to seeing everyone else's off season finds.
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome. Keep up the good work and best of luck raising the kids. I'd still love to see you post if only to show new members how they can progress after just a year and half here!



P Hudson said:


> From Thursday: J Press tweed, BB ocbd
> 
> Today: sick day. Black Watch robe (Bean) over black watch pajama top).


 How about that. He's stylish even when he's bed-ridden. Wish I could say the same -- I don't even own a pair of proper pyjamas.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks again Uncle! Here is a pic of my new watch. So far, it's keeping excellent time. Literally hasn't lost a second since I wound it up yesterday. The case reference number is 136.011 and the serial number on the 610 movement dates the watch to 1964.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nephew,
thank you for posting. goods very good. enjoy wearing


----------



## The Rambler

good looking Seamaster, Clay, that's great that it keeps perfect time so far, but don't expect it to: +/- a couple three minutes is quite acceptable.


----------



## YoungClayB

The Rambler said:


> good looking Seamaster, Clay, that's great that it keeps perfect time so far, but don't expect it to: +/- a couple three minutes is quite acceptable.


Ordered a shell strap for it today. 

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English




----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


>


Love it

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Getting ready for Gator football season I see.


----------



## Jovan

RLP madras shirt
LE Legacy Chino 11" shorts
Bean Signature Blucher Moc


----------



## vwguy

Sun morning before Mass:

LE OCBD
Old Navy khakis
Thomas Gates belt
Quoddys










Brian


----------



## Jovan

Very nice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> I have learned so much over the past 18 months since I joined this fantastic community. In today's self service world of dressing yourself, this forum and this thread in particular are invaluable in learning what fits and what works.


This is far healthier than making excuses for doing the same thing instead of improving one's self the way you have!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


>





Trip English said:


> I had clicked the link to this thread and was scrolling down while eating orange milano cookies when I beheld the very thing on which I was snacking. The vortex opened up before me and I stepped inside.


We are what we eat!!


----------



## Wisco

Lots of good things going on gentlemen. We have VIPs visiting the office today, so back to the most basic of basics. Blue suit.

Excuse the wrinkles on the jacket sleeves. I am not a model. Also excuse the crappy MacBook camera pics.

Front










Sleeves almost perfect










Back is smooth











3rd try MTM (MyTailor.com) navy suit. Shoulders finally where I want them. Almost perfect given the MTM process and price point.
White Ledbury spread collar shirt
Drakes dark blue with light blue dots silk tie
White cotton PS with light blue edging
C&J Belgrave captoe shoes, brown

Comments or grave concerns?


----------



## CMDC

Pretty standard stuff today...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
American Living pinpoint blue ocbd
Italian made tie from St. Hilaire (???)--thrifted. I find myself picking up a lot of Italian ties lately.
LLB double L khakis
Hanover ptbs


----------



## dorji

YoungClayB said:


> ... Here is a pic of my new watch....
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fantastic watch ClayB! I admire those old Omegas. Shell strap will look great too...


----------



## unmodern

Wisco said:


> Comments or grave concerns?


I think you wear the suit very well! Quite sharp, sir.


----------



## P Hudson

Wisco said:


> Comments or grave concerns?


I like it a lot. The shoulders look good to me, and that seems to be the hardest thing to get right nowadays.


----------



## maximar

Wisco said:


> Comments or grave concerns?


You should stick to that kind of cut. Very sleek. Mytailor should give you this suit for free for your advertisement.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> Excuse the wrinkles on the jacket sleeves. I am not a model. Also excuse the crappy MacBook camera pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sleeves almost perfect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back is smooth
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comments or grave concerns?





Now, that's what I call_ gravitas_, Wisco. An excellent fit, except for the wrinkles in the upper arm, caused by your bulging muscles, which must have made you a terror on the football field. What does the fitter say about the cut of the upper arms of the jacket? Would a little more cloth in the upper sleeve reduce that? (This is not mentioned as a matter of "grave concern," just something that might be possible in a mtm suit).


----------



## Trip English

The pants did not appear to have that much lint on them throughout the day. Must be the light.


----------



## Wisco

maximar said:


> You should stick to that kind of cut. Very sleek. Mytailor should give you this suit for free for your advertisement.


Thank Max. A little weight loss has allowed me to wear a "very sleek" cut again.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Now, that's what I call_ gravitas_, Wisco. An excellent fit, except for the wrinkles in the upper arm, caused by your bulging muscles, which must have made you a terror on the football field. What does the fitter say about the cut of the upper arms of the jacket? Would a little more cloth in the upper sleeve reduce that? (This is not mentioned as a matter of "grave concern," just something that might be possible in a mtm suit).


Thanks for the note. The upper sleeve wrinkles are the last element to worry about for my next order, perhaps in early 2012. It's my upper arm muscles that are the issue.

This last fitting session was with Mr. Joe Hemrajani himself. He is a really nice guy and allowed me to ask for "a little more in the shoulders" until I was satisfied. I would highly recommend visiting with Joe if he's in your area. I had a good experience with one of his traveling tailors, but a _superior _experience when visiting with Joe himself.

Overall the experience makes me wonder about how much better I could be fit by a traveling Saville Row bespoke tailor for the 3-5X greater cost over this MTM suit. I wonder.....


----------



## Wisco

Trip,

Would you mind sharing more info about the watch strap? Is it a leather NATO style strap?

Thanks


----------



## Trip English

It's some cheap thing from eBay. It was about $20. Search NATO strap leather or some permutation of those words and you'll get a few hundred hits. I really like it. It sort of has to be flimsy to work as a NATO strap.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco, that's the last frontier for a perfect fit for you; but the guy did a great job, the suit looks terrific on you. There is a level of custom suit which is a step above mtm but nothing like the price or, perhaps, cachet of Savile row: you just have to find the right tailor, or, rather, designer. They're usually found in major cities. Even with custom suits it can take more than one try to get it just right, depending on how demanding you are, and how educated your eye is, and I know you posses those qualities. It's a quest, particularly for those of us who don't have models' bodies.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Wisco, that's the last frontier for a perfect fit for you; but the guy did a great job, the suit looks terrific on you. There is a level of custom suit which is a step above mtm but nothing like the price or, perhaps, cachet of Savile row: you just have to find the right tailor, or, rather, designer. They're usually found in major cities. Even with custom suits it can take more than one try to get it just right, depending on how demanding you are, and how educated your eye is, and I know you posses those qualities. It's a quest, particularly for those of us who don't have models' bodies.


Thanks. As my motto for life says, "the journey is the reward".


----------



## hookem12387

I know, I'm shocked, as well; I've remembered how to post a 
photo here


----------



## YoungClayB

hookem12387 said:


> I know, I'm shocked, as well; I've remembered how to post a
> photo here


Awesome!!!

What blazer is that. I am seriously considering spending more than 5 dollars on a blazer at some point.

---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookem12387

The regent fit "soft jacket" from Brooks. I thinks it's actually on sale right now. All cotton, no padding.


YoungClayB said:


> Awesome!!!
> 
> What blazer is that. I am seriously considering spending more than 5 dollars on a blazer at some point.
> 
> ---
> - Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arkirshner

Wisco said:


> Excuse the wrinkles on the jacket sleeves.


The sleeve length, together with your shirt is near perfect.
Will steaming take out the sleeve wrinkles?


----------



## Wisco

I'm not as handsome as Hookem, but Blazer today from me as well. An old Polo University item, $35 off eBay



















PRL University navy blazer
Patch Madras cotton PS
Blue BB OCBD, "NOS" from O'Connells. Ah the roll!
Gray and white cotton pincord trousers
AE loafers


----------



## Wisco

arkirshner said:


> The sleeve length, together with your shirt is near perfect.
> Will steaming take out the sleeve wrinkles?


It might, though tougher on cotton than wool. Given that it is summer in Texas, I'd say we should give him a pass:wink2:


----------



## Cardinals5

I'm finally back...and looking earthy and rumpled

















BB tan cotton 3/2 sack
BB tattersall
Bills olive M2s
Engine-turned buckle/Trafalgar strap
Florsheim shell Yumas


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> I'm not as handsome as Hookem...


I think you'd still best him in three falls however...


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> I'm finally back...and looking earthy and rumpled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB tan cotton 3/2 sack
> BB tattersall
> Bills olive M2s
> Engine-turned buckle/Trafalgar strap
> Florsheim shell Yumas


Hey, there's an uptick for this thread! The return of the man with the shell Yumas. :biggrin2:


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Charles Saturn

Rambler, is that an F.A. MaCcluer Madras? I have to say a blazer with madras shirt is a great look, esp. paired with hat and the P3 shades.


----------



## hookem12387

Aw, Wisco, I'm blushing.

Great looks abounding today. Cards, you're truly the standard bearer for trad. Rambler, I love that madras.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks for the welcome back, guys. Hook, I'm just letting my freak flag fly.

















Hilton 3/2 hopsack blazer with horn buttons
BB ocbd
old bow
Corbin "Buggy Whip Worsteds"
BB gator belt
Alden black shell lhs


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks for the welcome back, guys. Hook, I'm just letting my freak flag fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hilton 3/2 hopsack blazer with horn buttons
> BB ocbd
> old bow
> Corbin "Buggy Whip Worsteds"
> BB gator belt
> Alden black shell lhs


nephew,
good looking attire


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice stuff, Cards and Rambler. Well done!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys. Charles, the madras is an old BB, but I do have a couple MacCluers (tip from Cards) and really like them. I think they're still on sale at Bahles.


----------



## The Rambler

lightweight gab suit, Cheanys


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Must be bow-tie Friday. And, I need a tan suit.


----------



## dorji

^^Fantastic!!! I love tan and brown suits.


----------



## dorji

Rambler, Cardinals, and Wisco: some great looks on the last page!! I intend to post a pic or 2 here again soon... been busy in AK recently and class starts again on mon. Summer went quick...


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^^Well done Rambler. You are a fellow who can pull off a bow tie! 

A white shirt, pocket square, perfect size watch, it all fits nicely.

A great understated look.


----------



## Patrick06790

Four interviews, in person, in a row today. Bang bang bang bang. Then the unsettling experience of a hair salon, as Mario the barber has retired at age 83, the slacker.


----------



## Rory Duffy

Always nice to see a gentleman in a suit.

I wear brace-top trouser almost every day, I find them more comfortable. 
I made most of my suits while I was apprenticing on savile row. My jackets are all two button. I like a little drape in my chests with a tapered waist and a little skirt on the hip. I have a collection of shirts from T.M Lewin on Jermyn street London. They are mostly french cuff and cut-away collar. I rarely wear ties and usually opt for either a bow tie or cravate. I sometimes where a top hat and recently bought a vintage short/ top hat. I like to finish my suit off with a hat, I usually wear a fedora, brown or black.


----------



## hookem12387

Another post.


----------



## hookem12387

Rory Duffy said:


> Always nice to see a gentleman in a suit.
> 
> I wear brace-top trouser almost every day, I find them more comfortable.
> I made most of my suits while I was apprenticing on savile row. My jackets are all two button. I like a little drape in my chests with a tapered waist and a little skirt on the hip. I have a collection of shirts from T.M Lewin on Jermyn street London. They are mostly french cuff and cut-away collar. I rarely wear ties and usually opt for either a bow tie or cravate. I sometimes where a top hat and recently bought a vintage short/ top hat. I like to finish my suit off with a hat, I usually wear a fedora, brown or black.


A picture would be great, it sounds like your suits are going to be great looking.


----------



## Trip English

As the weather cools down, WAYWT heats up.



















I like these types of shots. They're like clothing haikus.


----------



## Taken Aback

I'd like to see that black watch head on, if you don't mind.


----------



## CMDC

Nice, Trip. I really need to wear my bits more. I've neglected them for too long.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip, good to see you posting again. What brand and model are the brown tassels?


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Salty. The tassels are Ralph Lauren. They're probably 6/7 years old, but holding up very well.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

^I like those, I imagine that less-refined moc-toe makes those a whole lot easier to wear casually than other tassel loafers.


----------



## Trip English

That's exactly right. Take away the tassels and they're venetians.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


>


nephew,
nice looking attire


----------



## Cardinals5

Lookin' good, Trip. Earthy.

















Haspel 3/2 sack wash'n'wear suit
BB ocbd
black silk knit tie
AE Madisons


----------



## Saltydog

Trip--you're killing me lately man. Everything looks great in your last post. The shirt and tie are classic, the jacket and chinos look great together, the LHS are a great foundation and the bag fits perfectly with the whole rig. Even the coffee mug is a nice touch. Question as usual: What's the attache? I'd like one just like it.

Card--Kudos on a truly basic good look. Simple, iconic and elegant.

Both of your posts do the Trad Forum proud, guys. Definitive looks.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Salty. It's the much loved Filson 257. I can't say enough good things about it. It's been my constant companion for almost 3 years and it barely looks broken in. Our absent friend, DS23Pallas, posted a gorgeous photo of his very well loved model. It's probably 100 pages back at this point, but I can't wait for mine to look that good.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


>


Trip: I really hate to be the one to tell you this, but it's time for you to "pack sand"...in the seams between your flagstones before water seeps in and gets under "your stones" (LOL), eroding what is beneath them and leaving you with a much more complicated and extensive repair job! 

PS: Great kit for the day!


----------



## FLMike

Trip: My dog chewed through the shoulder strap of my 257 and I'm looking for a replacement. It looks like you're currently not using yours. If you don't plan to ever use it, I'd be happy to take it off your hands for a fair price.


----------



## Trip English

The last days of paintbrush.










FLCracka, I actually use my strap when I'm on foot in the city. I'd be surprised if Filson couldn't furnish you with a replacement.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Uncle, your needlepoint belts never fail to inspire. I think I'll have to splurge next summer.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Uncle, your needlepoint belts never fail to inspire. I think I'll have to splurge next summer.


nephew,
thank you
with your good looking attire, you can wear the needlepoint belts all year long. check the website for smathers & branson


----------



## maximar

FLcracka,

I can give you my filson strap in exchange for the dog who ate yours.


----------



## Cardinals5

Steins 3/2 sack
BB ppbd
Ashford & Brooks tie
BB croc belt
Majer pants
Florsheim black shell ptbs


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> I like these types of shots. They're like clothing haikus.


If I did that, you wouldn't be able to see my shoes!!


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Steins 3/2 sack
> BB ppbd
> Ashford & Brooks tie
> BB croc belt
> Majer pants
> Florsheim black shell ptbs


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

^ a new S&B?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^ a new S&B?


yes! a present from my five year old granddaughter


----------



## Taken Aback

That's some lemonade stand she must have.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ds23pallas

Hi All,

I decided to take the summer off (for the most part) and lazed about doing the usual summery activities. Travel, road trip, hanging out in and around water, tennis, golf and a wedding. Not much to note sartorially as a polo shirt and shorts were the norm. BB sack poplin suit for the wedding:


----------



## The Rambler

nothing tradlier than taking the summer off, ds: now get posting!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
JPress blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
JPress khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits

Homage to Trip:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


>


nephew,
bow ties were made for you


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> JPress blue ocbd
> Ben Silver repp
> JPress khakis
> Alden Cape Cod bits
> 
> Homage to Trip:


good looking attire


----------



## YoungClayB

Working a partial day from home today. Getting ready to head to the dentist in a few min....eesh


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> bow ties were made for you


Thanks, Uncle, and also 127.72. I started wearing bow ties in my academic period, in the 70s, and stuck with them when I switched to a financial job in 1980, despite suggestions (in those _Dress for Success _days) that clients would never take me seriously (I suppose they didn't).


----------



## Trip English

Being taken seriously is overrated.


----------



## The Rambler

True, but many in my line of work have little else going for them :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Excellent pattern combination.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> True, but many in my line of work have little else going for them :icon_smile_big:


you have a lot going for you. today you increased the dow by 332 points. keep the good work going


----------



## The Rambler

I'm a believer, Uncle, one of the few, it seems: fear is abroad in the land, but I'm betting that our country, the home of innovation, emerges from these troubles in an even stronger global position. A classic time to be a buyer.


----------



## Trip English

I agree with that Rambler. In my industry the USA is setting the pace for the entire world. When I travel abroad and meet with colleagues they cannot believe what we're doing here as a matter of routine. 

Of the companies that dominate my industry, each and every one is from the United States and most manufacture their products here. We can do whatever we want so long as we don't go into politics!


----------



## Jovan

Some photos of my New Mexico vacation...

On Sandia Peak, which is always 25 degrees cooler at the top. Really weird going through 60 degree weather in the middle of August. Only noteworthy things I'm wearing are the McGregor Drizzler and Sperry Top-Siders.



















Changed into clothes more appropriate for The Melting Pot later that day. I had never been before, so I was surprised at how casual (to say the least) most of the customers and staff were.

BB GF sack blazer
Mercer OCBD
RLP tie
Kent Wang pocket square
LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chino
Florsheim pennies










At the Botanic Garden, part of ABQ BioPark.

LE "Trim Fit" OCBD (from before Tailored Fit apparently)
LE Legacy Chino shorts
Sperry Top-Siders










The s/o finds a new pet, but unfortunately we couldn't bring him with us. (The amount we'd spend per year on sugar would be ridiculous anyway.)










In historic downtown Santa Fe.

Arizona polo
same LE chinos (hey, I was packing light!)
Bean Signature bluchers










Lots of personal computer history in Albuquerque. In the New Mexico Museum of Natural History and Science, we find the lost members of the original Microsoft team.


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Looks like you had a great time

It's rough taking pictures before the sun comes up.
























BB navy 3/2 sack suit
BB grenadine tie
BB ocbd
J&M Aristocrafts


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> ^^ Looks like you had a great time
> 
> It's rough taking pictures before the sun comes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB navy 3/2 sack suit
> BB grenadine tie
> BB ocbd
> J&M Aristocrafts


nephew,
looking very sharp


----------



## mcarthur

jovan,
thank you for sharing your wonderful vacation


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

mcarthur said:


> jovan,
> thank you for sharing your wonderful vacation


You're welcome. I hope you saw that I considered (and wore) a pocket square.


----------



## Trip English

Cards, that tie is fantastic.


----------



## YoungClayB

Looking good trip. Glad the weather is cooling off for you up there...still a little stuffy down here to break out the goods. Short sleeve golf shirt for me today...Gasp!


----------



## Jovan

Trip: Have I earned back my trad stripes yet?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Lots of personal computer history in Albuquerque. In the New Mexico Museum of Natural History and Science, we find the lost members of the original Microsoft team.


That's a good one, Zelig!!


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


>


Rambler, that is a great looking green blazer. I also think the blue uni-stripe shirt looks smashing with it. I just picked up a hunter green travel blazer from Paul Fredrick on sale. Not a great coat quality-wise...but other than the BB Country Club model which is a bit steep price wise given the frequency one would wear it...the only green blazer I've seen for sale recently. I wish more makers offered them. Tan as well. But that's just me. Great look for you man.


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's a good one, Zelig!!


I try.


----------



## YoungClayB

Another casual day. My replacement watch strap came in yesterday so I am including some pics. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welch2ndWest

YoungClayB,

I love that band! If you don't mind me asking, where did you pick it up?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## YoungClayB

Welch2ndWest said:


> YoungClayB,
> 
> I love that band! If you don't mind me asking, where did you pick it up?


Hey. Thanks. It's an 18mm shell cordovan Fluco. Got it off of eBay from some seller in Japan. If you do a google search for "fluco shell cordovan" you'll find other sellers as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hookem12387

YCB, the watch and band are perfect! Very, very nice.

Uncle, is the new belt different beers? Looks like at least a PBR, Red Stripe and maybe a corona?


----------



## YoungClayB

mcarthur said:


>


Love the belt uncle. This one is my favorite.  beer makes me happy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

hookem12387 said:


> YCB, the watch and band are perfect! Very, very nice.
> 
> Uncle, is the new belt different beers? Looks like at least a PBR, Red Stripe and maybe a corona?


you are absolutely right-the needlepoint belt is named beer bottles


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Love the belt uncle. This one is my favorite.  beer makes me happy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank you
tell your children that it would make a nice present for there dad


----------



## Welch2ndWest

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## M Go Crimson

hookem12387 said:


> YCB, the watch and band are perfect! Very, very nice.
> 
> Uncle, is the new belt different beers? Looks like at least a PBR, Red Stripe and maybe a corona?


Miller Lite? Red Stripe, Heineken, Corona Extra vintage can, Coors Light, Pabst Blue Ribbon, Bud Heavy


----------



## Trip English




----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> Some photos of my New Mexico vacation...
> 
> On Sandia Peak, which is always 25 degrees cooler at the top. Really weird going through 60 degree weather in the middle of August. Only noteworthy things I'm wearing are the McGregor Drizzler and Sperry Top-Siders.


What brand and style are your jeans?


----------



## andcounting

Trip English said:


>


You've mentioned quite a few times the value of this thread in looking at brands, combination, fit, etc. This style of photo may be poetic, but it's hard to really gauge anything but the combo of pattern. And how will anyone know the state of your beard?


----------



## Trip English

When the beard starts creeping into the picture, its state will be clear.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo University jacket, blue BB pinpoint BD, gray trousers, Polo Pennys


----------



## Cardinals5

Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson 3/2 sack suit - sort of a brownish-blue-gray glenplaid
Sero ppbd
Brooks bow
beltmaster cognac imitation croc with engine turned buckle
Martegani #4 captoes
white linen square - worn, but not pictured.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson 3/2 sack suit - sort of a brownish-blue-gray glenplaid
> Sero ppbd
> Brooks bow
> beltmaster cognac imitation croc with engine turned buckle
> Martegani #4 captoes
> white linen square - worn, but not pictured.


Beautiful knot, Cards; outstanding old school professorial look.


----------



## The Rambler

QUOTE=P Hudson;1235456]Polo University jacket, blue BB pinpoint BD, gray trousers, Polo Pennys




Also superbly professorial, harmonious, well fitting, understated. I suppose sans tie is standard when teaching these days?


----------



## firedancer

YoungClayB, How did you get more than one photo to upload using tapatalk?


----------



## leisureclass

^^ The best of your recent looks Cards, I love it.


----------



## YoungClayB

firedancer said:


> YoungClayB, How did you get more than one photo to upload using tapatalk?


Here is the end to end process I use to post pics from my iPhone. It works good and believe it or not, I can post pics from my iPhone as fast if not faster than I can when using my laptop.

Taking the picture: download an app called Camera+. It has a self timer feature that is really handy. Set the timer for 15 sec delay, and find a nice level surface where you can sit the iPhone while you position yourself for your pic. Once the pic is taken, Camera+ also has some photo editing features that you can use to quickly crop the pictures and then save them to your camera roll.

Hosting your pics: no matter what method you use to post pics, the picture has to actually reside somewhere on the Internet so that it can be "served" up when somebody wants to view it. Based on your question above, it sounds like you are using the hosting feature that is built into Tapatalk - which in my opinion is pretty crappy. It kills the resolution of your pics, makes them tiny, and places a very restrictive limit on the number of pics you can post. I use Photobucket. The service is free and they have a free iPhone app that makes grabbing the URL of your images a breeze (more on that later). Anyways, the beauty of these online photo sites like photobucket is that you get an email address that you can email your pics to and they get added to your photobucket album. Basically an asynchronous upload which rocks because uploading a 2-3 MB file can take some time if you have to sit there and wait on it to complete. Anyways, to host my pics I just email them to my photobucket email address (I created a dummy contact in my address book so that the cryptic email address is saved for me).

Making your post: In order to post my pics (which are now stored conveniently on my photobucket account), I toggle back and forth between the Tapatalk and Photobucket applications on the iPhone. When you are in the Photobucket app, pull up your picture and click on the little "info" icon. This will give you the option to "copy" the URL information to your iPhone clipboard. Use the URL that includes the [ IMG ] tags. Now go back to the Tapatalk app and "paste" the contents of your clipboard directly into the response block. Repeat for additional photos.

There are a lot of ways to skin a cat but this is what works for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

Cardinals5 said:


> Mystery-maker for Rush Wilson 3/2 sack suit - sort of a brownish-blue-gray glenplaid
> Sero ppbd
> Brooks bow
> beltmaster cognac imitation croc with engine turned buckle
> Martegani #4 captoes
> white linen square - worn, but not pictured.


nephew,
good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

[SUB][/SUB]


The Rambler said:


> QUOTE=P Hudson;1235456]Polo University jacket, blue BB pinpoint BD, gray trousers, Polo Pennys
> 
> Also superbly professorial, harmonious, well fitting, understated. I suppose sans tie is standard when teaching these days?


Thanks for the kind words. In Australia, a tie is considered fairly formal--more like California than New York. Since I've never met anyone here with a pocket square except for a very elderly gentleman at my church, I seldom wear both a tie and a square. If I lectured in shorts and T, nobody would care except that it would be out of character.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Luftvier

Another day, another sack suit. Sorry I haven't been around much recently.




BTW, don't forget to cast your vote for me in the Mad Men casting call, bringing the 60s trad look to the contest!


----------



## The Rambler

Lufty, I'd be glad to vote for you (entry looks terrific) but can't figure out how to register: eg, what's my url? I think you'll get more votes if you include instuctions on how to register.


----------



## Cardinals5

Southwick 3/2 charcoal suit
BB ocbd
BB tie
Hanover LB Sheppard longwings


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Cards5: This is one of your best...love the tie!


----------



## The Rambler

meeting of the township Open Space Board this am:


----------



## Jovan

Rambler, that's fantastic.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB blue ocbd
PRL repp
LLB double L khakis
AE Randolph


----------



## hardline_42

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB blue ocbd
> PRL repp
> LLB double L khakis
> AE Randolph


Nice classic combo.

On another note, I think we need to have a thread in the trad forum called "Ode to the Persian carpet" since it seems like it's an unspoken trad home furnishing standard.


----------



## dcjacobson

Luftvier & Rambler,

Wonderful! Would that all men looked this good--the world would be a nicer place.

don


----------



## WouldaShoulda

mcarthur said:


>


The cat boat model is my favorite!!


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> Nice classic combo.
> 
> On another note, I think we need to have a thread in the trad forum called "Ode to the Persian carpet" since it seems like it's an unspoken trad home furnishing standard.


Wait for a Trad Lifestyle Forum to open. With all the "Is this car/dog/police siren/rubber ducky trad?" questions, we probably need one.


----------



## hardline_42

Jovan said:


> Wait for a Trad Lifestyle Forum to open. With all the "Is this car/dog/police siren/rubber ducky trad?" questions, we probably need one.


I know the members here generally look down on those kinds of threads, but I kind of like them. There's no reason the tenets of trad clothing can't translate to the other items we use on the daily.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

hardline_42 said:


> I know the members here generally look down on those kinds of threads, but I kind of like them. There's no reason the tenets of trad clothing can't translate to the other items we use on the daily.


This is a _clothing _forum. I come here to read and offer opinions about traditional men's clothing. If I want to talk politics and world affairs, I go to the Interchange. While I love dogs, cats, cars, guns, golf, etc....if I wish to engage in discussion about those things I will seek a forum dedicated to them. "Trad" has a meaning unique to a certain style of clothing described by Harris when this forum was established. I don't view the other items I mentioned...or few, if any, others in the same light. I also don't want my Trad clothing forum mucked up with discussions of items that are irrelevent to that discussion--_especially_ in _this_ particular thread.

I'm not trying to be rude, my friend, just to explain why many of us don't care to chase those other rabbits. If you want to _try_, the more proper way to see if there are others interested, then make that the title of your thread. You will either get response to your query or not. What you won't do is irritate others by hijacking a thread dedicated to something else entirely. If you don't get response...so to the Interchange...or search for a forum that discusses classic cars.

Again, I don't mean to offend--just offer my opinion for what it's worth in an attempt to preserve the integrity of the thread. (For what it's worth--the Mustang would qualify as tradly if any car would  , as would the GTO and several others...only because they were popular when I was in High School and wore "Tradly" clothing.)


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> I know the members here generally look down on those kinds of threads, but I kind of like them. There's no reason the tenets of trad clothing can't translate to the other items we use on the daily.


But we already have Community fora which address other aspects of lifestyle besides clothing. Also, like Saltydog pointed out, most of us only think of Trad as a clothing style. Eyeglasses are one thing, as they are considered fashion accessories. It's quite another to start a thread about "trad haircuts" when there's a Grooming forum just down the street!


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual Tuesday
















Haspel 3/2 sack
BB blue uni-stripe
Bills
C&J for BB george boots


----------



## hardline_42

Salty and Jovan, I know better than to push the issue and I was merely mentioning it in passing. It was more of an observation that many of us have oriental rugs in our homes as they're often featured as backgrounds for countless footwear photos, mine included. 

I mean no disrespect, but the trad "clothing" forum is often used to discuss items that are not clothing, like bags and briefcases and even a beautiful EJ razor that, IIRC, Alan C posted on the August Acquisitions thread. It was not met with posts saying "that belongs in the Grooming forum." In fact, Jovan and some other members went on for a bit extolling the virtues of DE shaving, in the Trad forum! Or the post in the white socks and weejuns thread where a few members (myself included) went on about a fly-fishing reel that was featured in a photo.

Just to be clear, I don't question the fact that trad is a style of clothing, but it has very deep, very particular cultural roots that are intertwined with other aspects of "Ivy League living," for lack of a better term. I just wish people wouldn't take such offense. In any case, this is hardly the place for such a discussion. On with the photos, gentlemen!


----------



## The Rambler

Hardline, it's just one of those issues that are hard to codify, or even discuss. Once you start with non-clothing threads, "tradliest dog," "tradliest car," "tradliest name for a baby girl," and so forth, things get pretty inane, the trolls jump in, the discussion, for some reason, becomes emotionally charged, and the focus on clothing gets lost. Few want that.

On the other hand, non clothing stuff does inevitably seep in around the edges, and it can be pretty interesting - in the background of a picture, occasionally in threads such as the new acquisition thread, etc. A little is fine, and I certainly don't take a "hardline" approach to that, personally; but I'm glad some do, to keep it decently in the background.


----------



## CMDC

A couple of pieces from former DC shops:

Gingham 3/2 sack jacket from Pritchard's of DC
BB pinpoint ocbd
Britches of Gtown tie
JPress khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## Trip English

Those bits look box-fresh. Not to step on Uncle's toes, but enjoy wearing!


----------



## Cardinals5

CMDC said:


>


Love the jacket and peeking pocket square, but I might have tried a different tie with that jacket - the pattern size of the gingham and the tie seem too similar. A really wide rep stripe or solid herringbone might work.


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks. I'll give those a try. I always struggle w/ stripes and patterns like gingham together. Seems like a lot of lines shooting in different directions. 

Trip: I've had them for a while but haven't worn them much. They've got maybe 10 wears in them. With each wear, though, they're become more and more of a favorite.


----------



## Trip English

I never would have given bits a second thought until I lived and worked in Greenwich. I can't recall seeing anyone wearing them as dress loafers, but lots of people wear them as casual beaters and I've always appreciated the look of something that's theoretically precious or luxurious being roughly treated. It's a uniquely elegant statement.


----------



## Trip English

I apologize in advance for the complete lack of persian rugs and the overall modernity of the photos' setting.



















Sport Coat: Ralph Lauren (Polo II)
Shirt: Ralph Lauren
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Pants: RL Rugby University Chino
Shoes: Magnani


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> I apologize in advance for the complete lack of persian rugs and the overall modernity of the photos' setting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Ralph Lauren (Polo II)
> Shirt: Ralph Lauren
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Pants: RL Rugby University Chino
> Shoes: Magnani


nephew,
sharp looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

Trip--Super get up. One of my all time favorite ties. I have both a BB and a JAB like it and find they go with almost anything. Plus, a great knot. The coat reminds me of one I had on my first "real" dress up job in 1970.

Card5--I like the whole rig. Great jacket. Haspel was a big name in the day...what's the vintage?

CDMC--I like, but have to agree on the clashing of patterns between the tie and coat. Mixing patterns is always tricky--my wife criticizes mine quite often. Best rule of thumb is to vary the sizes...small narrow striped shirt with wide striped tie, etc. 

Uncle--Great looking belt as usual.


----------



## Cardinals5

Thanks, Salty. The Haspel is probably 1980s - before they started using darts. As you know, Haspel still sells plenty of suits in the South, but I haven't tried any of the recent stuff because of the darts and heavier shoulder pads.









Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit
Hathaway fc shirt
Jacobs-Roberts tie
BB croc belt with engine-turned buckle
Alden for JAB black calf tassels


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Cards5: You have knocked one out of the park with todays's outfit...very nice! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

^^agreed; beautiful, dignified suit, excellent paisley tie.


----------



## unklbeemer

Navy Marco Valentino Suit (from stylewizard on ebay)
William Hunt shirt 
Donald Trump signature tie
Bulova watch
Lyle & Scott Cashmere scarf
(Was taken last winter but just late to this forum party)


----------



## mcarthur

Saltydog said:


> Uncle--Great looking belt as usual.


thank you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Cards5: You have knocked one out of the park with todays's outfit...very nice! :thumbs-up:





The Rambler said:


> ^^agreed; beautiful, dignified suit, excellent paisley tie.


Thanks guys, wearing Norman Hilton always helps.


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Ralph Lauren
Tie: Ralph Lauren
Jeans: Levis
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## brantley11

^ I have that same jacket and I've been waiting for it to get below 100 here to break it out with the jeans.


----------



## Trip English

brantley11 said:


> ^ I have that same jacket and I've been waiting for it to get below 100 here to break it out with the jeans.


Waiting for it to get below 100. Yikes. Sometimes it's too hot for me in New England. I guess you guys are used to it down there.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 poplin sack suit
BB red unistripe ocbd
LE repp
BB shell captoes


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> Waiting for it to get below 100. Yikes. Sometimes it's too hot for me in New England. I guess you guys are used to it down there.


Nope, not used to it. It was supposed to cool off to the 90's next week (a 10 degree drop). Forecast changed. FML, I'm moving in with one of you guys. Nonetheless I went with denim today (pic posted in this space when I get home)


----------



## brantley11

hookem12387 said:


> Nope, not used to it. It was supposed to cool off to the 90's next week (a 10 degree drop). Forecast changed. FML, I'm moving in with one of you guys. Nonetheless I went with denim today (pic posted in this space when I get home)


I second that. From Late April to Early October my denim stays tucked away.


----------



## YoungClayB

Greetings Gents. This is what I wore today on my 34th birthday.

































^I've been wanting to post one of these cool blazer/cuff/watch pics for some time now. 

Blazer: Vintage New Castle & York
Shirt: Brooks slim fit
Pants: Bills M3 vintage twills (olive)
Tie: Lands End (made in USA)
Shoes: AE Concords
Belt: Jos A Bank
Watch: 1964 Omega Seamaster with Fluco shell cordovan strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English

Happy Birthday YCB!

Your cuff/watch pic is well earned. That's a beautiful timepiece. The tie is also praiseworthy.


----------



## The Rambler

detail of my brown gab suit - warning: not trad, purists avert you eyes :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Greetings Gents. This is what I wore today on my 34th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I've been wanting to post one of these cool blazer/cuff/watch pics for some time now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a great outfit and (as usual)...I like every piece and it is so well put together. But _please_, YCB, give us a run down on the individual pieces. Inquiring minds want to know what kind of blazer, shirt, tie, etc you have on. Thanks in advance. I really want to know about the shirt, tie and blazer--but would appreciate knowing about the whole rig.


----------



## The Rambler

looking sharp, Clay. That photo is a good example of how far you've come, sartorially, since you turned 33. Happy 34th!


----------



## YoungClayB

Thanks guys for the compliments and birthday wishes. 

Salty, I updated my post with the details 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 poplin sack suit
> BB red unistripe ocbd
> LE repp
> BB shell captoes


o/s shine on your captoes


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Greetings Gents. This is what I wore today on my 34th birthday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^I've been wanting to post one of these cool blazer/cuff/watch pics for some time now.
> 
> Blazer: Vintage New Castle & York
> Shirt: Brooks slim fit
> Pants: Bills M3 vintage twills (olive)
> Tie: Lands End (made in USA)
> Shoes: AE Concords
> Belt: Jos A Bank
> Watch: 1964 Omega Seamaster with Fluco shell cordovan strap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nephew,
happy birthday
i hope your day went well


----------



## Saltydog

YoungClayB said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments and birthday wishes.
> 
> Salty, I updated my post with the details
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Much obliged YCB. Much obliged...and happy birthday. You are a consistantly amazingly attired 34 year old indeed. Certainly better put together than I was at that age--and a great age it is to be!


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> detail of my brown gab suit - warning: not trad, purists avert you eyes :icon_smile_wink:


Trad...schmad--that is one elegant suit Rambler. Really, really sharp.


----------



## Saltydog

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 poplin sack suit
> BB red unistripe ocbd
> LE repp
> BB shell captoes


The perfect Trad get up. Definitive. El perfecto, CMDC. Man, everyone has been swinging for the fences here lately, after a bit of a dry spell. You guys are really on your game.


----------



## wacolo

Good Morning. 
BB Gingham Sportcoat
Majer Trousers
JAB Must Iron OCBD
Talbott Tie
AE Suede McAllisters
https://www.postimage.org/


----------



## WouldaShoulda

YoungClayB said:


> ^I've been wanting to post one of these cool blazer/cuff/watch pics for some time now.


Color and texture are great.

Wrist shot perfect!!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

After a long morning of meetings

















Norman Hilton 3/2 blazer
Troy Shirtmakers ppbd
Hanauer bow
Corbin pants
Grenson suede wingtips


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wacolo said:


> BB Gingham Sportcoat
> https://www.postimage.org/


Like it!!


----------



## CMDC

A few more DC shops represented today

Southwick for Arthur Adler 3/2 sack suit--it's actually a dark glenplaid w/purple overcheck
BB pinpoint shirt
Wm A Fox of DC tie
Florsheim black gunboats


----------



## Cardinals5

Monochromatic Casual Friday
























Haspel 3/2 gray/white seersucker jacket
Gitman Bros ppbd
black silk knit tie
BB gray worsteds
AE MacNeils


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Getting one last wear out of the SS, prior to Labor Day?  Whatever your reasoning, it looks good! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

I like it too. Before joining this forum, seersucker coat w/o matching pants looked too orphanned to my eye; but I've seen enough examples of the look well carried out that I've actually begun to like it, and regret pitching perfectly good jackets when the pants went. Nicely done Cards, wings and all!


----------



## Cardinals5

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Getting one last wear out of the SS, prior to Labor Day?  Whatever your reasoning, it looks good! :thumbs-up:





The Rambler said:


> I like it too. Before joining this forum, seersucker coat w/o matching pants looked too orphanned to my eye; but I've seen enough examples of the look well carried out that I've actually begun to like it, and regret pitching perfectly good jackets when the pants went. Nicely done Cards, wings and all!


Thanks guys. Eagle, the high today is supposed to be 94 so seersucker is still "in season" down here. If it stays that high I'll still wear it after Labor Day, but would prefer something else.

Rambler, a seersucker is about the only orphaned jacket I'll wear - it's bold enough to strike most as an odd jacket without being as aggressive as a full seersucker suit. Actually, I have a couple of the old BB cotton-poly suit jackets that I wear as orphans, but they have patch pockets and other casual details that let's me think I can get away with with it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> LOL. Getting one last wear out of the SS, prior to Labor Day?  Whatever your reasoning, it looks good! :thumbs-up:


I wore white shoes twice this week!!


----------



## mcarthur

WouldaShoulda said:


> I wore white shoes twice this week!!


the season is to short
+1 -good for you


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Ralph Lauren
Shirt: Borrelli
Tie: Ralph Lauren Purple Label
Jeans: Levis
Shoes: Magnani


----------



## hookem12387

Italian American done right, Trip!


----------



## The Rambler

Suit by John Cappelli, Press royal oxford , BB tie, #8 lhs, Marcoliani Kabbaz socks, in a bright red unique to him:


----------



## Jovan

Trip: Not a fan of the pinstriped sport coat with jeans. It seems like a contradiction in terms.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> Trip: Not a fan of the pinstriped sport coat with jeans. It seems like a contradiction in terms.


If I told you I was wearing a white t-shirt under it all would it make a difference?


----------



## AdamsSutherland

*The Sartorialist*

I met Scott Schuman today outside Starbucks, just down the street from the law school. 
Navy lacoste polo, navy shorts, dirty bucks.


----------



## hookem12387

AdamsSutherland said:


> I met Scott Schuman today outside Starbucks, just down the street from the law school.
> Navy lacoste polo, navy shorts, dirty bucks.


We should now be looking for you on the sartorialist?


----------



## firedancer

In historic downtown Santa Fe.

Arizona polo
same LE chinos (hey, I was packing light!)
Bean Signature bluchers










Jovan, 
Maybe not the best size/fit chino for ya. Creased in all the wrong place, ie waist and thighs.

A difference between "frumpled" and just a little sloppy.

Looking good though.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Haha. No, I was not dressed for the occasion, at all. Scott and Garance were there for personal reasons. I was so shocked to see him as I left the law school today that I had to ask what brought him to town. We spoke for less than five minutes and I let them continue on their way.

That outfit is what Scott was wearing.


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


>


The Ital-prep shoulder/chest fit is so perfect it makes me cry. Perfecto Senore!


----------



## mjo_1

AdamsSutherland said:


> Navy lacoste polo, navy shorts, dirty bucks.


Navy on navy? Interesting.

Hot game day trad(ish) for me: Columbia OU vented polo, bills shorts, navy press surcingle, and sperrys.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> If I told you I was wearing a white t-shirt under it all would it make a difference?


NO!

Hey man, it's about time I took the piss out of _you_ for once. 



firedancer said:


> Jovan,
> Maybe not the best size/fit chino for ya. Creased in all the wrong place, ie waist and thighs.
> 
> A difference between "frumpled" and just a little sloppy.
> 
> Looking good though.


Perhaps. The Legacy Chino fabric is a little thin and thus wrinkle prone. I also found the Tailored Fit rather low rise and binding around the seat/thigh. Not much that can be done at this point, as they replaced it with the Original Chino which costs about $15 more. Maybe it'd be worth trying, but I'd feel bad exchanging a year old pair of trousers.


----------



## Trip English

> Hey man, it's about time I took the piss out of _you_ for once.


No it's not.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip, I have no desire to get involved in your and Jovan's urination competition. You know that, for the most part, I like your get ups...not that it matters. However, perhaps you can help me understand the thinking behind a pinstripe sport coat. With all the concern about sport coats looking too much like orphaned suit coats, this seems to be the ultimate. I've always thought of pinstripes as being resolved for suits. More and more though I see guys wearing this type rig--seemingly most often with jeans. To each his own...it's certainly not "trad" as I understand it...but I'm actually not much of a purist anyway. I just always assumed guys wearing this combo had just robbed one of their suits of the jacket and threw on with jeans. Don't think I've ever seen you do it before. Since I respect your clothing sense, I would appreciate your helping me to understand the thinking behind pinstriped single jackets or sport jackets...or orphaned suit jackets. Really, I'm curious about the style.


----------



## Trip English

You're right, Salty. It's an orphaned (borrowed, more appropriately) suit jacket. Two points I suppose I'd make on this: 

A) It's a poorly kept secret that I harbor a love of Italian tailoring so when an outfit trends toward that end of the spectrum I seldom document it for WAYWT, otherwise you would have seen such an ensemble before now. I'm not sure why I made an exception in this case. I guess it just felt like a nice center point. I'm probably off base there. I figured Wisco & Hookem would appreciate it if no one else. 

B) As to the general habit of wearing a suit coat without the trousers, I only do it (and only see it done well) with slim jeans. This could be a thread unto itself since jeans don't seem to find a lot of advocacy in any clothing forum I've seen. There's something about jeans that, in sophisticated environments (and I'm not using that phrase in any loaded way - I'm from rural Maryland after all), are a youthful stand-in for both suit & tuxedo trousers. I work in the NYC design community and in addition to the "look" of pairing a suit jacket with jeans, it also serves functionally as I'm constantly kneeling and crawling around on job sites in the same work-day as I might attend a professional lunch or a party on my way home.

So I suppose in another place and another profession I may not put that sort of combo together, but it makes sense for me here.


----------



## firedancer

Trip, 
You look great IMHO. I wear a similar rig quite often. 

It does break some rules and may put some people off but they're not wearing that get up. You are.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Firedancer. I don't think Salty was implying that I didn't look good, only that the outfit was a distinct break with the orthodoxy of dress as practiced on this forum. Jeans are garments-non-grata in general and there have been numerous threads derailed on the topic of mixing a suit jacket with anything but its rightful pair of pants. 

More than learning the rules, it's often interesting to see how people break them. The argument could be made that the animus of all culture is the gradual departure from norms. Like the effects of pharmaceuticals, a sense of pleasure has a shelf life and fades with repeated exposure. There was a time when a jacket and jeans was a radical (or even heretical) gesture of dress. Now it's widely practiced and accepted and could reasonably be considered unimaginative. It says something (praiseworthy, in my opinion) that even in this microcosm of fashion that would seem to be defined by only a handful of brands and practiced by a handful of devotees, that there's such a variety of expressions.


----------



## Saltydog

You are correct, Trip. I wasn't excercising judgement on the look, nor being critical. Just curious as to the thinking behind it since I see it more and more. I have nothing against jeans, unlike some here, and have been wearing them since I can remember all the way into my 6th decade. I don't wear skinny jeans as I think they tend to look somewhat silly on a man my age (and loss of my former skinniness)...but wore them tight when I was your age. I've never cared for loose jeans either...just the basic cut for me. I have work a sport coat with jeans on many occasions...sans tie. I've never worn an obvious suit coat with them though--and thus the reason for my question. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## hookem12387

New Rugby chinos, BB OCBD, RL belt and Cole Haan bits (thanks again, TBS)


----------



## zightx

*Hookem:*
Looks really good. Simple but so good, reminds me of what I wear myself. Too bad Rugby doesn't make pants in size 31x30. Otherwise I would give them a try. (I just saw Rugby has a limited 20% off offer on all full price fall items).


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> New Rugby chinos, BB OCBD, RL belt and Cole Haan bits (thanks again, TBS)


My brother from another mother.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Great look as always hookem, particularly dig the navy blue chinos.


and a big +1 to Trip for the Aquemini quote.


----------



## Jovan

Hookem, those navy chinos make a great alternative to dark jeans.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> My brother from another mother.


The highest compliment, thanks!

And thank you to everyone else, as well. Just got the navy chinos today, already sold on 'em. They remind me of my k-8 school uniforms, which is rather comforting.


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> Hookem, those navy chinos make a great alternative to dark jeans.


I totally agree! Good look.


----------



## ChrisSweet

Trip, can I ask which number, cut, etc your Levis are in the above post? I'm after a pair of slim-ish jeans and they seem to be the sort of thing I'm looking for.


----------



## Trip English

ChrisSweet said:


> Trip, can I ask which number, cut, etc your Levis are in the above post? I'm after a pair of slim-ish jeans and they seem to be the sort of thing I'm looking for.


They're 511. They're just slim enough to wear with tailored jackets. While there are some exotic versions, I'm partial to the $34.99 versions at the outlets.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's rig:









J. Press 3/2 blue-and-white pincord suit
Ryder and Amies repp tie
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Allen Edmonds cap toes (ditto)


----------



## Cardinals5

^^ Excellent, and just in nick of time


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, Cards. Yes, I don't have much time left this year with pincord! As a constantly overheated northerner, however, I do wear some summery things into September, provided it is still hot out. I don't know what I'd do in Greenville!


----------



## hookem12387

Thinking this jacket is too short, thoughts? Forgive the un-tradness, I just value yall's opinion on this.


----------



## The Rambler

FWIW I'd say a little short, like an inch, but then again they're wearing 'em shorter. That's pretty much the length the BB catalogue models are posed wearing.


----------



## hardline_42

It should completely cover your backside. For most guys, that means the jacket should line up right at the tip of the thumb, but your arms might just be longer than most. Or the jacket is just too short.


----------



## Trip English

A little short, but the proportions look good, as though it's supposed to be worn that way. What's the make?


----------



## vwguy

I'm wearing sunglasses so you can't see the tears as I mourn the loss of madras until next Summer...

BB madras
Old navy khakis
Leatherman belt
LE venetians




























Brian


----------



## unmodern

hookem12387 said:


> Thinking this jacket is too short, thoughts? Forgive the un-tradness, I just value yall's opinion on this.


An inch short to my eyes. Proportions to body look fine now, but will be off when you wear shoes! Another good way to tell if the jacket was intended for you: the functioning button should be at or just above your belly button. This one seems a good deal higher than that. You wouldn't get a second look wearing a jacket that short these days, but in purely aesthetic terms it's just a hair...off.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> A little short, but the proportions look good, as though it's supposed to be worn that way. What's the make?


It's a 40r Boglioli. I wish it came in 40L, but for $100 I had to try it. It's a shame I'm not happy with the length, because I love the fit everywhere else.


----------



## 32rollandrock

I'm going to buck the trend here and say it depends on your personal taste, but I don't think that it is out of line. As others have said, that's the length that's "in" now, and there is nothing wrong with being "in," so long as it's within reason. A short jacket is within reason. It helps that you have a slender build. The bottom line is whether you are happy with it, though.



hookem12387 said:


> It's a 40r Boglioli. I wish it came in 40L, but for $100 I had to try it. It's a shame I'm not happy with the length, because I love the fit everywhere else.


----------



## Jovan

Well, the body length's a bit fashionably short. I'm more worried about the sleeves. Can they be let out a bit? It otherwise looks like a decent linen sport coat.


----------



## ChrisSweet

Trip English said:


> They're 511. They're just slim enough to wear with tailored jackets. While there are some exotic versions, I'm partial to the $34.99 versions at the outlets.


Thanks Trip. They work really well in the outfit you posted.


----------



## zightx

I think the jacket length is a matter of personal taste (within reason), just like pants length.

It doesn't look bad at all, but I would prefer it to be a tad longer (like an inch). The trend now is shorter jackets. But in the end, it's your jacket and your choice. I wouldn't keep it if you keept thinking about the length every time you wore it. But if you're okey with it, go with it.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Madras after Labor Day:









J. Press unconstructed 2-button darted jacket with 3 patch pockets
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
J. Press madras tie
Rugby navy chinos (not shown)
Alden NST AWW (ditto)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> If I told you I was wearing a white t-shirt under it all would it make a difference?


...and peds?? 

Having put away my white shoes and seersucker, and it being a cool day in DC, I busted out my corduroy this morning!!


----------



## CMDC

Baracuta
JPress gingham
LLB Double L khakis
JPress belt
LLB rugged mocs


----------



## eagle2250

WouldaShoulda said:


> ...and peds??
> 
> Having put away my white shoes and seersucker, and it being a cool day in DC, I busted out my corduroy this morning!!


Pushing the season...perhaps, but very nicely done!


----------



## andcounting

unmodern said:


> An inch short to my eyes. Proportions to body look fine now, but will be off when you wear shoes! Another good way to tell if the jacket was intended for you: the functioning button should be at or just above your belly button. This one seems a good deal higher than that. You wouldn't get a second look wearing a jacket that short these days, but in purely aesthetic terms it's just a hair...off.


It seems that the button stance was quite high in the days of trad. Traditionally, that's true, but I like the look of an old 3/2 with it's very high (couple inches above the belly button) button stance.


----------



## Trip English

It's a new era in Trad Seasonal Policy. The WouldaShoulda Doctrine of preemptive corduroy. The question is whether he can build a coalition of corduroy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Drat.

It appears I went straight to the triple dog dare of sartorial etiquitte!! 

It's not as if I wore corduroy trousers or anything...


----------



## Orgetorix

Hey fellas...it's been a while! Summer heat and relaxed dress code at work mean I haven't been dressing up as much. But fall is here!

























I thrifted this '60s H. Freeman suit recently. It's a cool shade of slate-ish blue that almost looks teal in some lights. It's labeled "Naturalaire by H. Freeman," and seems to be a fresco-like material - very hard finish to the cloth, and not lightweight, but fairly open-weave and breathes well.

Suit: H Freeman
Shirt & tie: BB
Shoes: J&M Aristocraft

BTW, forgive the underarm ripple. I was slouching sideways during the photo, apparently.


----------



## Trip English

I'll forgive the underarm ripple, but only because I'm happy to have you back. Let the season begin.


----------



## Jovan

That's an awesome find. I'd say a slightly narrower tie is in order...


----------



## YoungClayB

I put on one of my new tweed jackets this morning but ended up taking it off and heading to work sans jacket thanks to 83 degrees in charlotte. :-/

Not even worth a picture. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Nice find Org. I've got to say that when thrifting, H Freeman's tend to be my favorite finds. They tend to be more rare than JPress, at least in these parts, and are always of great quality. I think I have 2 HF suits and absolutely love them.


----------



## andcounting

Trip English said:


> It's a new era in Trad Seasonal Policy. The WouldaShoulda Doctrine of preemptive corduroy. The question is whether he can build a coalition of corduroy.


Pincords in the south are lining up for battle...


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

In honor of Orge's triumphant return. Good to see you back, buddy.

















Oxxford airforce blue pinstripe
PRL shirt
Hardy Amies tie
BB croc belt w/ engine-turned buckle
AE Madison


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Welcome back Org and kudos to both Orgetorix and Cards5. It's impolite, I'm sure...but, LOL, I must ask, are those a pair of our beloved Targyles we see peeking out between your shoe collars and trouser cuffs(!)? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> I'll forgive the underarm ripple, but only because I'm happy to have you back. Let the season begin.


Thanks!



Jovan said:


> That's an awesome find. I'd say a slightly narrower tie is in order...


I think I agree, in retrospect.



CMDC said:


> Nice find Org. I've got to say that when thrifting, H Freeman's tend to be my favorite finds. They tend to be more rare than JPress, at least in these parts, and are always of great quality. I think I have 2 HF suits and absolutely love them.


They are nice, for sure. I've almost picked up a few in the past, but this is my first. There's always been something wrong with the others - moth holes, etc. Plus H. Freeman succumbed to the '70s wide-lapel madness more than most trad manufacturers, so many of their suits I find have 4" or bigger lapels.



Cardinals5 said:


> In honor of Orge's triumphant return. Good to see you back, buddy.


Thanks, man! Looking good yourself.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Welcome back Org and kudos to both Orgetorix and Cards5. It's impolite, I'm sure...but, LOL, I must ask, are those a pair of our beloved Targyles we see peeking out between your shoe collars and trouser cuffs(!)? :thumbs-up:


Thanks!


----------



## Cardinals5

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Welcome back Org and kudos to both Orgetorix and Cards5. It's impolite, I'm sure...but, LOL, I must ask, are those a pair of our beloved Targyles we see peeking out between your shoe collars and trouser cuffs(!)? :thumbs-up:


Busted!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Busted? Never! Those Targyles are one of the greatest sock values to be found. They look good, hold up suprisingly well and are shockingly inexpensive, to boot (is the attempted pun too obvious?)! Sounds like a pretty smart purchase to me. :thumbs-up: 

Have a great day, Cards5!


----------



## Trip English

Targyles are as much a sign of the season as fallen leaves. A welcome sight!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


>


Blue Suite
White shirt/pkt sg
Repp Tie
Polished Black Shoes.

So classiclly well done, why wear anything else??


----------



## Jovan

The suite looks more like white marble and wood to me.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Speaking of Targyles, it's been a long while since they've come out with a new line of colors...


----------



## Wisco

Been an infrequent poster here lately. A lot going on at the office and school starting for the kids has left me reacting more than directing my life. Basics today and no tie as it makes the R&D guys I have to meet with today quite uncomfortable. I dress for myself, but in business also take the audience into account.

Upstairs










Downstairs










MTM Smith's Finmeresco high-twist wool suit, light gray
Blue and white check shirt
Drakes cotton PS, pink and white flowered pattern
Alfred Sargent shoes, brown

My 1 year old and not quite broken in Filson briefcase in the background...


----------



## Trip English

Wisco said:


> My 1 year old and not quite broken in Filson briefcase in the background...


Just think that it in 2020 you'll be able to post about your "10 year old and not quite broken in Filson briefcase"

That's why we do what we do.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Mac: Is your shirt a peach or pink tone? Either way, you are looking sharp...as always! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

I like it, but feel that it looks incomplete without a tie, almost as if you forgot it. In the situation you describe it might be better to go with a sport coat and trousers. Nonetheless, it's a great looking suit and fits you well. Does the high twist wool travel well?



Wisco said:


> Been an infrequent poster here lately. A lot going on at the office and school starting for the kids has left me reacting more than directing my life. Basics today and no tie as it makes the R&D guys I have to meet with today quite uncomfortable. I dress for myself, but in business also take the audience into account.
> 
> Upstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downstairs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MTM Smith's Finmeresco high-twist wool suit, light gray
> Blue and white check shirt
> Drakes cotton PS, pink and white flowered pattern
> Alfred Sargent shoes, brown
> 
> My 1 year old and not quite broken in Filson briefcase in the background...


----------



## YoungClayB

Time to break out the good stuff. So long Summer!

























Shirt: BB
Tie: LE wool/mohair blend
Pants: polo
Jacket: Cricketeer
Shoes: Keith Highlander

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

https://www.postimage.org/

I really need to work on my photography.
Navy PRL Unlined Flannel Blazer
BB Stripe Shirt
No Name Pearl Gray Trousers
Alden wingtips


----------



## Orgetorix

Clay,

Please stop posting pictures of that jacket. I've had a nice summer respite from feelings of intense jealousy, and I was enjoying it.


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> I like it, but feel that it looks incomplete without a tie, almost as if you forgot it. In the situation you describe it might be better to go with a sport coat and trousers. Nonetheless, it's a great looking suit and fits you well. Does the high twist wool travel well?


Jovan,

Insightful comments as usual.

High twist wool does wrinkle less than your average worsted, but it's a "hard edge" wrinkle in wrinkle-prone places like the back of the knees. A true travel suit works better when a darker color (navy blue or charcoal gray) which inherently shows less mess. This particular suit is a summer suit that breathes really well.


----------



## jwlester

Clay, you're crazy! ha. I'm in Charlotte as well and don't think we'll really be able to break out the good stuff for a month or two. We have been fortunate to have a nice turn of weather this week. I spent some time in the spare closet looking over my tweeds last night. Certainly looking forward to "cooler" weather. Don't count your chickens yet, I bet we won't see the last of 90's for a while.

Hope all are enjoying the start of the fall season. I certainly can't wait (neither can the dogs)!

Josh


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


> Clay,
> 
> Please stop posting pictures of that jacket. I've had a nice summer respite from feelings of intense jealousy, and I was enjoying it.






jwlester said:


> Clay, you're crazy! ha. I'm in Charlotte as well and don't think we'll really be able to break out the good stuff for a month or two. We have been fortunate to have a nice turn of weather this week. I spent some time in the spare closet looking over my tweeds last night. Certainly looking forward to "cooler" weather. Don't count your chickens yet, I bet we won't see the last of 90's for a while.
> 
> Hope all are enjoying the start of the fall season. I certainly can't wait (neither can the dogs)!
> 
> Josh


Yeah, it's still a little warm. Partial wishful thinking on my part. I haven't been hot all day though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English

Seriously, Clay. 

Continually posting pictures of that jacket is a slap in the face to those of us who don't live close enough to conveniently rob your house. I'll thank you to exercise a bit more discretion!


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer--on the back of my chair
LE Hyde Park ocbd
JPress tie, recently thrifted
LLB double L khakis
Weejuns


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

wacolo said:


> https://www.postimage.org/
> 
> I really need to work on my photography.
> Navy PRL Unlined Flannel Blazer
> BB Stripe Shirt
> No Name Pearl Gray Trousers
> Alden wingtips


Please keep posting. You have a great look.



Wisco said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Insightful comments as usual.
> 
> High twist wool does wrinkle less than your average worsted, but it's a "hard edge" wrinkle in wrinkle-prone places like the back of the knees. A true travel suit works better when a darker color (navy blue or charcoal gray) which inherently shows less mess. This particular suit is a summer suit that breathes really well.


Thanks.


----------



## Trip English

wacolo said:


> https://www.postimage.org/
> 
> I really need to work on my photography.
> Navy PRL Unlined Flannel Blazer
> BB Stripe Shirt
> No Name Pearl Gray Trousers
> Alden wingtips


Welcome to the show.

If you'll please elaborate on the nature of the PRL jacket. The patch pockets, lack of lining, and flannelness make me very interested in it. Also, the tie looks like an interesting repp stripe. Details?


----------



## Cardinals5

Still hot so the madras makes another appearance
















BB 3/2 madras sack
BB ocbd
LE silk knit
Corbin gray worsteds
trafalgar belt with engine-turned buckle
navy socks
Alden lhs


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic madras jacket, Cards! Outstanding.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Fantastic madras jacket, Cards! Outstanding.


Glorious!!


----------



## wacolo

Trip English said:


> Welcome to the show.
> 
> If you'll please elaborate on the nature of the PRL jacket. The patch pockets, lack of lining, and flannelness make me very interested in it. Also, the tie looks like an interesting repp stripe. Details?


Thanks all. The coat is lined in the shoulders, but completely unstructured. When I saw the pockets and swelled edges I knew I could not leave it. I picked it up at Marshalls a couple of months ago. The tie is from long gone local trad shop called The Gentry. Pretty much your standard issue USA repp. Thankfully the local thrifts are lousy with them.:smile:


----------



## Jovan

The blazer struck my interest as well. I wish I'd find stuff like that at the local T.J. Maxx/Marshall's.


----------



## Trip English

That jacket came from Marshall's?? Damn it. I thought I could safely ignore those stores. There just isn't enough time in the day.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

You might as well ignore them, the signal to noise ratio is just too high.

The hours you spend sifting through South Pole hoodies looking for an irregular Black Fleece tie.

As someone is Wisco's signature put it "the juice isn't worth the squeeze".


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Taken Aback

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> You might as well ignore them, the signal to noise ratio is just too high.
> 
> The hours you spend sifting through South Pole hoodies looking for an irregular Black Fleece tie.
> 
> As someone is Wisco's signature put it "the juice isn't worth the squeeze".


It's different when you pass one often, or even daily. Familiarity usually leads to quicker visits.


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: RL
Shirt: BB
Tie: Uniqlo
Pants: BB Clark
Shoes: LHS
Watch: Timex Weekender on a croc strap


----------



## CMDC

^Stellar


----------



## Sir Cingle

^I concur with CMDC. Fantastic, Trip!


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, guys. I know you're all suckers for a nice Timex.


----------



## wacolo

https://www.postimage.org/
A wrinkeldy end to a long wrinkeldy day. Trip, the oxford blue with the madras is great! I always default to white
PRL/Corneliani
PRL Shirt
Atkinsons Tie
BB Trou
Cole Haan Suede Wingtips


----------



## Trip English

Is that a Polo II? That's my favorite cut of any jacket.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: RL
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Uniqlo
> Pants: BB Clark
> Shoes: LHS
> Watch: Timex Weekender on a croc strap


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Great looks all around, guys. Really inspiring.


----------



## wacolo

Trip English said:


> Is that a Polo II? That's my favorite cut of any jacket.


Polo I. I always found the basic fit to be similar, save the buttons and vents. Funny that I generally prefer two button coats, but I would bet I have twice as many threes in the closet.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

GB Tweeds olive gab sack suit
Sero yellow uni-stripe ocbd
BB tie
AE Brantleys


----------



## wacolo

Norman Hilton
BB Trousers
Keith Highlander Saddles
Unknown Knit Tie
A belt was added after the fact :redface:
https://[/url] 
[/URL]https://www.postimage.org/


----------



## YoungClayB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 khaki poplin sack
JPress blue ocbd
JPress tie
Alden for BB shell ptb


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ds23pallas

Summer vacated with a bang this weekend. Went from this on Saturday









to 12C today - I had to wear socks this morning (the second time this summer). Back to work with Pantherellas and AE MacNeils.


----------



## spielerman

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 khaki poplin sack
> JPress blue ocbd
> JPress tie
> Alden for BB shell ptb


have that same JPress tie... nice to see someone who gets some use out of theirs.


----------



## CMDC

^I've been finding a lot of variance in Press ties in terms of thickness, and thus, knot. This one is really thin and thus doesn't knot to my satisfaction--too small, flimsy, and subject to losing shape. It was a thrift find so no real reason to complain but it is a bit annoying.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket
American Living pinpoint ocbd
JCrew rep
Grey worsted trousers
AE Randolph


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: Ralph Lauren Polo II
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: BB Clark
Shoes: BB LHS
Watch: Junghans on leather NATO strap


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice stuff, everyone.

Here's a variation on an earlier post:









J. Press pincord 3/2 sack suit
Sid Mashburn pinpoint shirt
J. Press madras tie
J. Press tie bar
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
O'Connell's white bucks (ditto) [after Labor Day!]


----------



## hookem12387

I'm going to break up yall's great looks with something uber-casual.


----------



## straw sandals

^^I love that Max Bill Junghans, Trip!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Press Blazer, LE made in USA tie, LE ocbd missing one collar button, Bean khakis, AE Hanovers:


----------



## Cardinals5




----------



## YoungClayB

Blazer: New Castle & York
Shirt & Pants: Polo
Tie: Oleg Cassini
Shoes: AE Westbrook

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


>


Trip:

Please see below.



Orgetorix said:


> Please stop posting pictures of that jacket. I've had a nice summer respite from feelings of intense jealousy, and I was enjoying it.


----------



## wacolo

Unknown, Unstructured Tweed Sportcoat
Really Old JAB OCBD
BB Cotton Trousers
Cole Haan Suede Loafers


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Org, I'm jealous of my own sport coat. I brought it on a business trip to Chicago where I am right now so I could wear it four days in a row. I'm having a love affair with the Polo II.


----------



## Trip English

YoungClayB said:


> Blazer: New Castle & York
> Shirt & Pants: Polo
> Tie: Oleg Cassini
> Shoes: AE Westbrook
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These posts are getting downright cinematic. Well done. Boat shoes and a blazer are about as comfortable as it gets.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip English said:


> These posts are getting downright cinematic. Well done. Boat shoes and a blazer are about as comfortable as it gets.


Thanks Trip. I was definitely comfortable all day today...and I only took off my jacket at lunch while eating!

Bring on the cooler weather!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Nah, no need to take off the jacket at lunch. Stay dressed!


----------



## wacolo

H Oritsky Sack (too big? I thrifted this and am thinking it is a little more 41 than my usual 40)
Sulka Tie
Sero Shirt
AE MacNeil


----------



## Trip English

Tough to tell with your arms crossed and the photo so zoomed in, but I suspect it's a little loose in places. That could also be the cut.


----------



## The Rambler

Back after a couple weeks in big sky country:


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit & shirt
American Living tie
J&M shoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Orgetorix: If ever there was a perfect pocket square for that particular suit, shirt and tie combination, you have found it. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB shirt
Silk knit tie
LLB double L khakis
Alden for BB shell captoe bluchers


----------



## dorji

wacolo said:


> H Oritsky Sack (too big? I thrifted this and am thinking it is a little more 41 than my usual 40)


Might be just a little big... Interesting as I have an Oritsky tweed (blair model) that I think is a litle snug compared to other brands in the same size. I only learned of this H.Oritsky after doing an RN # search. Search said they were formed in 1992. Do you know anythinng else regarding this brand???


----------



## dorji

CMDC- nice ps/shirt/ tie combo!! Well done


----------



## wacolo

dorji said:


> Might be just a little big... Interesting as I have an Oritsky tweed (blair model) that I think is a litle snug compared to other brands in the same size. I only learned of this H.Oritsky after doing an RN # search. Search said they were formed in 1992. Do you know anythinng else regarding this brand???


There were a couple of local trad shops that carried these, so I come across them fairly often. Most I have found appear to be half-canvassed with some handwork. I do not know if there was ever an Oritsky factory or if Hartz or H Freeman, or whoever made them. I think the name still exists but most are imported now.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Tough to tell with your arms crossed and the photo so zoomed in, but I suspect it's a little loose in places. That could also be the cut.


Seconded. Ideally, fit pictures should be taken with arms at the side and the whole body in view and in proportion to get a good idea. A good example is Org's picture below.



Orgetorix said:


> BB suit & shirt
> American Living tie
> J&M shoes


Nice. You're actually wearing something trad in this thread for once. 



CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB shirt
> Silk knit tie
> LLB double L khakis
> Alden for BB shell captoe bluchers


Which collar is that? Ainsley? I love the way it's proportioned.

Welcome to the thread! If I may make a few suggestions:

-Button your coat when standing
-Shorten the coat sleeves to show about a quarter to half inch of shirt cuff
-Higher res pictures of the shoes! I can barely see them.

Hope to see more from you in the future.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## CMDC

Jovan,

I believe it is the Ainsley. I agree that it really is well proportioned.


----------



## P Hudson

RL 3/2 jacket, BB ocbd, Harrod's Tie, Khakis, LE boat shoes: I'm ready for some warmer weather.


----------



## wacolo

Nice Tie!:smile:








American Living tie


----------



## Saltydog

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Southerner. Nice get up you're sporting there. Would you mind telling us what everything is i.e. brand of coat, tie, shirt, trousers, shoes? Not everyone does it, but some of us are curious and appreciate the listing of that information. If you don't mind, I'd appreciate knowing what the pictured outfit is comprised of. 'Preciate it.


----------



## Cardinals5

Dropped 25 degrees between yesterday and today and we're expecting rain so out come the featherweight tweeds and waxed cotton jackets
























Mystery-maker navy/green h'tooth sack
LE ppbd
John Comfort tie
BB croc belt w/ engine-turned buckle
BB gray worsted pants
C&J boots
John Partridge jacket


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Back after a couple weeks in big sky country:


I hope you reeled in some whoppers in waders and bow tie!!


----------



## YoungClayB

WouldaShoulda said:


> I hope you reeled in some whoppers in waders and bow tie!!


Hehe. I love that picture. LOL

Welcome back Rambler

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed.....but, truth be told, I didn't realize that woppers wore "waders and a bow tie(?)!" Welcome back, Rambler!


----------



## The Rambler

Spent some time reviewing this thread this am: looking great, boys. Cards, great fallish look. Had a breakfast meeting this morning, a thing I hate:


----------



## The Rambler

Oh, and no lunkers, no bow ties, but some nice fish:


----------



## spaceshark

*JPress Shaggy Dog - Size?*

I ordered in a large - but need a medium?

Do they run big or small?


----------



## Jovan

spaceshark, the thread you want to ask that at is here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...et-An-Answer-Quick-Answers-to-quick-questions


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Spent some time reviewing this thread this am: looking great, boys. Cards, great fallish look. Had a breakfast meeting this morning, a thing I hate:


nephew,
good shine on your lhs


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

thanks, unc - beatiful shirt/ps.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> thanks, unc - beatiful shirt/ps.


nephew,
thank you
what did your team do tonight


----------



## wacolo

Tweed Sportcoat (O'Bierne of Fitzgibbon, Dublin Ireland anyone?)
BB OCBD
Mogador tie for the The Rogue
Berle Khakis
BB/Alden Penny Loafers
Mystery PS
https://


----------



## leisureclass

Last Night:
Fife Country Shetland
Press OCBD
M2s
Clarks DB

Oh, and the Sox Won!


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> Spent some time reviewing this thread this am: looking great, boys. Cards, great fallish look. Had a breakfast meeting this morning, a thing I hate:


Great grenadine! Hober? In any case, I keep getting reminded that I need one. The Trad Thrift Exchange is dangerous enough to my wallet...



The Rambler said:


> Oh, and no lunkers, no bow ties, but some nice fish:


Now you're just being mean. I haven't gone fishing in years now. But if I did, I'd have a real reason to own boat shoes. 



wacolo said:


> Tweed Sportcoat (O'Bierne of Fitzgibbon, Dublin Ireland anyone?)
> BB OCBD
> Mogador tie for the The Rogue
> Berle Khakis
> BB/Alden Penny Loafers
> Mystery PS
> https://


Very nice. Sleeves a tad short maybe? I was going to have a sport coat much like that... until the USPS lost the package!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Jovan - yes it's a Hober grenadine, my all-time favorite ties are my Hober grenadines. I had never heard of Sam Hober until I joined up here :idea:


----------



## dorji

wacolo said:


> There were a couple of local trad shops that carried these, so I come across them fairly often. Most I have found appear to be half-canvassed with some handwork. I do not know if there was ever an Oritsky factory or if Hartz or H Freeman, or whoever made them. I think the name still exists but most are imported now.


Thanks Wacolo- good to see you posting.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Sunday evening cocktail party:


----------



## Trip English

Great looks everyone. Leisureclass & Wacolo - great fall gear.

A modestly chilly morning here in CT. From looking at the forecast it would appear that the truly warm weather is safely behind us. A few more mild weeks to go...










Jacket: J.Press (current season)
Shirt: RL
Sweater: RL Rugby
Khakis: Rugby
Shoes: Eastland dirty bucks


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great kit, an impressive set of wheels, and ones faithful canine companion at your side..."the good life" as I would define it. But Trip, looking at that pile of split wood and the cut wood waiting to be split, I must ask...do you cut and split your own wood? If so, having myself done a fair amount of such labor over the years, I must tell you, I am truly impressed. That is hard, but good work my friend! :thumbs-up"


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks Trip, I really like your fall colors and the pup - a border Collie? I've got a suit waiting to be picked up from the current season at Press right now, I'll be sure to post when I do. 

I would highly recommend that Shetland by the way, and for those of you not traveling to the highlands like I did last spring when I got it, it's on sale right now at their mailorder site, 49 pounds minus -20% without VAT, plus whatever shipping is - Beats Shaggy Dog prices for sure.


----------



## Trip English

Eagle, thanks. I admit it's a very impressive set of wheels. If my wife's truck was pulled in next to it it would look like we're preparing for some Mad Max type scenario. We both drove very small cars before moving to CT, but the winters are worse than anyone told us and we're not the types to drive station wagons. 

And the wood is split by me. I hadn't split a log in over five years before Irene, but it's time to get back into the swing of things (wocka wocka). I've considered having my buddy bring over his splitter, but I've gotten through it pretty quickly and it's a way to get the heart rate up for a guy who hates to exercise. 

Leisure, the pup's a Boston Terrier. I have two, but the girl isn't good off leash. She terrorizes the turkeys and is likely to provoke a coyote one of these days. So she stays inside and keeps my chair warm. 

I'm eager to see the Press suit. I have a few of their jackets and have had to be extremely choosey in finding something that's acceptable in the shoulders. I'd like to see a shot of a current suit. 

I've got to take a look at those shetlands. The fit looks perfect.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Good looking dog Trip.


That's a lot of firewood to split, and the perfect excuse to excuse to place an order for a maul from Lie-Nielsen:
.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Sunday evening cocktail party:


nephew,
looking very good


----------



## Trip English

Thanks. He's a fine companion.










As for the splitting maul, I grabbed a cheap one from Home Depot assuming that I'd get a better one if I really stuck with it and kept using it. I'd say that by tomorrow afternoon I'll have earned some sort of upgrade. That one's awfully handsome. I also like the Gransfors Bruks splitting maul. We'll see what the wife allows in terms of discretionary axe spending. Seems like I should at least have the price of a cord of wood to throw around considering I'll have split one from wood on the property.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Great looks everyone. Leisureclass & Wacolo - great fall gear.
> 
> A modestly chilly morning here in CT. From looking at the forecast it would appear that the truly warm weather is safely behind us. A few more mild weeks to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: J.Press (current season)
> Shirt: RL
> Sweater: RL Rugby
> Khakis: Rugby
> Shoes: Eastland dirty bucks


nephew,
i like the look


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## spielerman

The Rambler said:


> Sunday evening cocktail party:


Rambler,
I'm having a hard time deciding if I like the shoes more or the firearms located by the bookshelf? All three are sweet... Ok, I'd buy the shoes first.


----------



## P Hudson

My birthday suit: turned 49 today. How in the world did that happen? BB sack, softest ever microstripe BB shirt.


----------



## Trip English

Happy birthday! You've aged gracefully. I would not have suspected you to be of such advanced wisdom. Perhaps it's all that time you spend upside down.


----------



## The Rambler

Happy Birthday, PH. Trip, cover that wood. Nice dog.


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> My birthday suit: turned 49 today. How in the world did that happen? BB sack, softest ever microstripe BB shirt.


Happy Birthday


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> My birthday suit: turned 49 today. How in the world did that happen? BB sack, softest ever microstripe BB shirt.


Happy Birthday


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Great looks everyone. Leisureclass & Wacolo - great fall gear.
> 
> A modestly chilly morning here in CT. From looking at the forecast it would appear that the truly warm weather is safely behind us. A few more mild weeks to go...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: J.Press (current season)
> Shirt: RL
> Sweater: RL Rugby
> Khakis: Rugby
> Shoes: Eastland dirty bucks


Nice outfit. I like the rakish way you open the bottom two buttons on your cardigan. I usually open the top and bottom only, but sometimes I do what you do.



P Hudson said:


> My birthday suit: turned 49 today. How in the world did that happen? BB sack, softest ever microstripe BB shirt.


Huh, I would have pegged you as younger than that. Avoiding too much Australian sun has its benefits. 

Great outfit, and Happy Birthday!


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Huh, I would have pegged you as younger than that. Avoiding too much Australian sun has its benefits.
> 
> Great outfit, and Happy Birthday!


Thanks for the kind words, friends. Actually, Jovan, I'm a contrarian on a great many things and so make an effort to spend some time in direct sun every day when possible.


----------



## Cardinals5

McGregor jacket
BB ocbd (1950s)
old emblematic
Corbin worsted
Florsheim yuma


----------



## Sir Cingle

Happy Birthday, PHud. Looking good.

Very nice ensemble, Cards. I dig that old emblematic.


----------



## wacolo

I have taken shots at this look but have never made it look this natural. Guess I need more practice. Nice combo!

Cards, is that a fox on your tie? Or perhaps a rat? Nice one!


----------



## eagle2250

Cardinals5 said:


> Cards, I do believe you have the finest looking venetian loafers that we see displayed on these pages!
Click to expand...


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 jacket
LE Hyde Park ocbd
PRL rep
LE olive wool trousers
Hanover shell longwings
Targyles


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> Thanks for the kind words, friends. Actually, Jovan, I'm a contrarian on a great many things and so make an effort to spend some time in direct sun every day when possible.


Oh no, P Huddawg has turned into a Jersey Shore reject! SHUN! SHUN!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Sunday evening cocktail party:


"You won't be dour, once you've had a whiskey sour!!" (or 12)


----------



## Cardinals5

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice ensemble, Cards. I dig that old emblematic.


Thanks, SC



eagle2250 said:


> Cards, I do believe you have the finest looking venetian loafers that we see displayed on these pages!


thank you, sir.



wacolo said:


> Cards, is that a fox on your tie? Or perhaps a rat? Nice one!


A rat?! Well, I guess my beagle would chase a rate - he's not as discriminating as he should be.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


>


Great suedes, Big R. Just make sure not to drip any oil on them when you're cleaning your guns.


----------



## Trip English

CMDC - I'm digging the jacket. I need to add a gun check to the lineup.










Some unorthodox materials in today's rig:

Jacket: Martin & Osa
Sweater: Gap
Shirt: Ralph Lauren
Belt: Club Monaco
Pants: RL Rugby
Shoes: Sperry


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Oh no, P Huddawg has turned into a Jersey Shore reject! SHUN! SHUN!


Sorry, but I don't get the reference. I've never been to Jersey.


----------



## Jovan

Jersey Shore is a reality show that glorifies the night life of idiotic young people, most of whose skin is going to look like fried chicken by the time they're your age.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Spring at last: Press Blazer, RPL madras


----------



## Saltydog

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 jacket
> LE Hyde Park ocbd
> PRL rep
> LE olive wool trousers
> Hanover shell longwings
> Targyles


Great looking get up, top to bottom.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip--I like your Boston Terriers. I've had a number of great ones over the years--starting with my first dog as a small child. Wonderful dogs.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Ho hum:









McGregor Drizzler
J. Press sweater vest
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
J. Press repp tie
Leatherman belt (not shown)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
Alden NST AWW (ditto)
J. Press bucket hat (ditto)


----------



## Jovan

Thumbs up for the McGregor Drizzler (nothing to do with my avatar, I swear). It has been my friend and ally in the last few rainy days here.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:
























Kingsridge
Brioni
BB
AE


----------



## Sir Cingle

Jovan said:


> Thumbs up for the McGregor Drizzler (nothing to do with my avatar, I swear). It has been my friend and ally in the last few rainy days here.


Thanks, Jovan!


----------



## andcounting

I love when a wrinkle shows on Org, it reminds me that his suits are not actually part of his body.



Orgetorix said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kingsridge
> Brioni
> BB
> AE


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The brow/blue combo throughout is unconventional and working!!


----------



## Trip English

I'm pretty sure Org had to photo-shop an imperfection in there to quell suspicions. The flawlessness has been, heretofore, otherworldly.


----------



## Orgetorix

Guys, you should have no lack of things to criticize me for. While yesterday's fit was a fail in the wrinkle department, today's is lacking in terms of color. I think there's too little contrast between suit and shirt and too great a contrast between those two and the tie.
























Oxxford
BB
Florsheim


----------



## hookem12387

Org, if I had your sartorial "problems" I'd be the best dressed guy in Austin. Keep it up!


----------



## andcounting

My favorite part of this is that the wrinkle from yesterday was a "fail". Oh how far this forum can take us...

Seriously Org, looking great. I would bring your pictures to my tailor and say, "Do this!" But I know what he'll say... "Loose weight!"



Orgetorix said:


> Guys, you should have no lack of things to criticize me for. While yesterday's fit was a fail in the wrinkle department, today's is lacking in terms of color. I think there's too little contrast between suit and shirt and too great a contrast between those two and the tie.


----------



## The Rambler

where is this supposed wrinkle? not buying these supposed contrast issues, either. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Trip English

Well, Org.

I'd imagine that if we examined closely enough, we'd find that the bottoms of your shoes show signs of wear as well. You really need to pull it together. I don't even want to think of the disarray of the electrons that compose your material form.


----------



## Jovan

Oh man. He just insulted your electrons. You'd better be ready to throw down, Org.


----------



## P Hudson

BB herringbone sack (soft as a cardigan), LE shirt, Bean khakis


----------



## P Hudson

Orgetorix said:


> Guys, you should have no lack of things to criticize me for. While yesterday's fit was a fail in the wrinkle department, today's is lacking in terms of color. I think there's too little contrast between suit and shirt and too great a contrast between those two and the tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oxxford
> BB
> Florsheim


Fantastic shoes.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Cardinals5

BB suit
LE shirt
BB tie
AE shoes


----------



## Orgetorix

OK, guys, if you don't find something to criticize here, I'm gonna be disappointed.
























Samuelsohn
BB
American Living
Peal


----------



## Jovan

That wrinkle on your brow, like, totally needs a good pressing.


----------



## P Hudson

Orgetorix said:


> OK, guys, if you don't find something to criticize here, I'm gonna be disappointed.


I'm with Jovan on this one. Also, both you and the lamp in the background seem to be listing to one side. Straighten up, son! The clothes on the other hand are impeccable.


----------



## hookem12387

Org, those shoes are getting ripples completely asymmetrically.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, if he would just be a bit more careful and simply walk flat footed, he could avoid creasing his shoes altogether!


----------



## The Rambler

ok, Org, if you insist, the jacket seems a little tight through the hips: the left quarter pane' should halfway overlap the bottom button on the right; also, the right sleeve _seems_ to be a bit longer than the left, which, coupled with the wrinkle on the right side, suggests that you stand with the right shoulder low. Since this issue has occurred before, perhaps you should consider having the jacket altered to suit your posture. Plus, your shoes look too new :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## P Hudson

Not trying very hard today. J Press navy sack over LE Highland Shirt (a very versatile garment), RLP olive tinted khakis.


----------



## Orgetorix

The Rambler said:


> ok, Org, if you insist, the jacket seems a little tight through the hips: the left quarter pane' should halfway overlap the bottom button on the right; also, the right sleeve _seems_ to be a bit longer than the left, which, coupled with the wrinkle on the right side, suggests that you stand with the right shoulder low. Since this issue has occurred before, perhaps you should consider having the jacket altered to suit your posture. Plus, your shoes look too new :icon_smile_wink:


Hey, bingo! At least someone around here doesn't have me up on some kind of ridiculous pedestal. Here's the answer key, fellas:


----------



## The Rambler

^ nah, still up there, consistently superb, and striving to improve.


----------



## ds23pallas

I haven't posted much since taking the summer off as I wear mostly the same outfits, day in, day out. And I'm not nearly so polished as the Orgs of this world.

BB OCBD, dad's old club tie, well-worn Bills M1, ancient JAB sack that is a bit long but I still love it. Bass bucks.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Looks great. Not too long at all, IMO.


----------



## The Rambler

Agreed; jacket length is good, don't let the current trend to too short influence your thinking. Too bad that JAB is no longer what they were when that one was made.


----------



## Trip English

I third the notion. That jacket length is aces. Covers the butt. Looks nice and soft.


----------



## Orgetorix

Today's effort:
























Local store-brand blazer
BB everything else


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I'm with Jovan on this one. Also, both you and the lamp in the background seem to be listing to one side. Straighten up, son! The clothes on the other hand are impeccable.





hookem12387 said:


> Org, those shoes are getting ripples completely asymmetrically.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, if he would just be a bit more careful and simply walk flat footed, he could avoid creasing his shoes altogether!


You guys kill me.



Orgetorix said:


> Hey, bingo! At least someone around here doesn't have me up on some kind of ridiculous pedestal. Here's the answer key, fellas:


Noted. But at the same time you can't expect perfection with off the rack clothing... even with alterations! I have a few of the same problems and only natural shoulder sacks seem to be somewhat forgiving of them. Perhaps this is why it was so popular at one time.

I think both of us would benefit from a good bespoke tailor though...



ds23pallas said:


> I haven't posted much since taking the summer off as I wear mostly the same outfits, day in, day out. And I'm not nearly so polished as the Orgs of this world.
> 
> BB OCBD, dad's old club tie, well-worn Bills M1, ancient JAB sack that is a bit long but I still love it. Bass bucks.


Although there's nothing technically wrong here, you could definitely pull off closer fits if you wanted to.


----------



## andcounting

^ Nonsense! Rock on ds. Fight the tight!


----------



## Jovan

I'm not suggesting "tight" fits. I said "closer".


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix said:


> Today's effort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local store-brand blazer
> BB everything else


nice lhs shells


----------



## ArtVandalay

Orgetorix said:


> Today's effort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local store-brand blazer
> BB everything else


Not crazy about the buttons, but I love everything else about this. Love the red knit with the blue gingham.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## inq89

I wore this for my school's convocation. My most "tradly" attire yet.



















J Press 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer
LL Bean OCBD
Brooks Brothers seersucker pants
Cole Haan penny loafers
Leatherman Ltd belt
Mystic River bowtie (in school colors)
Hamilton Khaki field watch on NATO strap
Ray Ban Aviators


----------



## Jovan

Nice. Gotta love the classic sack blazer. I wear my Brooks Brothers one probably a little too much.

Are those school colours orange and black or blue?


----------



## jwooten

Jovan said:


> Nice. Gotta love the classic sack blazer. I wear my Brooks Brothers one probably a little too much.
> 
> Are those school colours orange and black or blue?


I'm curious as well. I know of more orange and blue schools than orange and black, which I think there is only the one well known.

EDIT: I put place and colors together and answered my own question. Not the school I thought.


----------



## wacolo

PRL USA
BB OCBD
Chipp knit
JAB Flannels
Cole Haan USA Ankle Boots


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Wacolo: Here's a spontaneous "holy cow" and a hearty 'very well done!' You have achieved an incredibly well put together look there.


----------



## wacolo

High praise, indeed. Thank you sir!


----------



## Jovan

jwooten said:


> I'm curious as well. I know of more orange and blue schools than orange and black, which I think there is only the one well known.
> 
> EDIT: I put place and colors together and answered my own question. Not the school I thought.


I tried Googling universities around Raleigh and didn't come up with anything that had orange as a colour.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Perhaps he attends Campbell University? Though it's not in Raleigh, it's not too far away, and Mystic River Ties offers an orange and black bow associated with it:

https://www.mysticriverties.com/cus...ductCAMPBELL_UNIVERSITY_BUTTERFLY_BOWTIE.html


----------



## Jovan

Ah...

As long as they're not stealing our orange and blue. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Hardiw1

That is an Auburn orange and blue.


----------



## andcounting

I couldn't think of a rhyme for that.



Jovan said:


> I'm not suggesting "tight" fits. I said "closer".


----------



## Jovan

Imagine something more like Org's choices. That's what I mean by he could wear closer fits.


----------



## The Rambler

Casual Friday to round out a casual week at the office:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Casual Friday to round out a casual week at the office:


nephew,
i like your attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## inq89

Sir Cingle said:


> Perhaps he attends Campbell University? Though it's not in Raleigh, it's not too far away, and Mystic River Ties offers an orange and black bow associated with it:
> 
> https://www.mysticriverties.com/cus...ductCAMPBELL_UNIVERSITY_BUTTERFLY_BOWTIE.html


Great detective work, yes I do attend Campbell which is a small private college south of Raleigh where I go for pharmacy school. I prefer my anonymity so I never mentioned it on my blog or elsewhere, but you got the best of me


----------



## The Rambler

Official timer at muddy horse trials:


----------



## wacolo

I really need to figure this new camera out.....:crazy:
Southwick Sportcoat
BB Shirt
No Name Tie
BB Cotton Trousers


----------



## Saltydog

inq89 said:


> I wore this for my school's convocation. My most "tradly" attire yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Press 3/2 Roll Sack Blazer
> LL Bean OCBD
> Brooks Brothers seersucker pants
> Cole Haan penny loafers
> Leatherman Ltd belt
> Mystic River bowtie (in school colors)
> Hamilton Khaki field watch on NATO strap
> Ray Ban Aviators


Fabulous get up! I am impressed by the look of your LLB buttondown. You stated that it was an OCBD...of which I have a number. Your collar looks better than mine buttoned. Perhaps it's the effect of the bowtie. Is it their heavy weight OCBD or Pinpoint? If pinpoint, how does the non-iron treatment hold up? Though scorned by many, if I'm going to go with a non-iron, I want a treatment that lives up to the name. Their heavy weight OCBDs do...I haven't tried one of their pinpoints.


----------



## inq89

Saltydog said:


> Fabulous get up! I am impressed by the look of your LLB buttondown. You stated that it was an OCBD...of which I have a number. Your collar looks better than mine buttoned. Perhaps it's the effect of the bowtie. Is it their heavy weight OCBD or Pinpoint? If pinpoint, how does the non-iron treatment hold up? Though scorned by many, if I'm going to go with a non-iron, I want a treatment that lives up to the name. Their heavy weight OCBDs do...I haven't tried one of their pinpoints.


It is the classic wrinkle-resistant OCBD in trim fit (which actually isn't that slim imo). It does seem heavy though compared to other brands and the cloth is a bit thicker. The non-iron treatment has held up well it still has the creases in the arms. I have a mix of non-irons and must-irons and am happy with both kinds....just too lazy to iron sometimes!


----------



## Saltydog

Thanks. I wear both as well.


----------



## Jovan

I have one non-iron shirt in my wardrobe for those "uh-oh" moments where I realise nothing else is clean or pressed. It's the wrong neck size though, from when I _thought_ I wore a 16.5! Perhaps I need a new one.


----------



## zightx

The thought has crossed my mind too, getting a few non-irons for the moments when you're not in the mood to iron or simply don't have the time.


----------



## hardline_42

I own both as well, but I've never _had_ to iron even my must-irons. They're perfectly presentable by just hanging them up after washing and shaping them a bit as they dry.


----------



## Jovan

For wearing casually, maybe. For everything else... please press the damn shirt!


----------



## P Hudson

Pre-San Fran era Press tweed sack, BB ocbd, cavalry twills.


----------



## hardline_42

> For wearing casually, maybe. For everything else... please press the damn shirt!


Make me!


----------



## The Rambler

Elegantly cut lapels on that old Press- the urn or vase line was characteristic of the finest hand-taiotored stuff



P Hudson said:


> Pre-San Fran era Press tweed sack, BB ocbd, cavalry twills.


----------



## The Rambler

Day of meetings:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Official timer at muddy horse trials:


Those are some hevy duty muckers you have there!!

Anticipating the Maryland Million today...


----------



## Hardiw1

Unknown sport coat (A preemptive little tight in waist) 
LL Bean ocbd 
RL pants
Florsheim

Little help on pic quality? This is taken on an 8mp camera but looks blurry when uploaded.


----------



## P Hudson

RLP unpadded 3/2 jacket, RLP Polo, RLP navy chinos.


----------



## P Hudson

Hardiw1 said:


> Little help on pic quality? This is taken on an 8mp camera but looks blurry when uploaded.


Everything seems fine to me except that it looks like you're sitting on the loo.


----------



## Hardiw1

P Hudson said:


> Everything seems fine to me except that it looks like you're sitting on the loo.


Haha, nice.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD in pink, Bills M2 khakis, dad's old 70's vintage Dak's jacket, BB shell loafers and my Filson 256, another year older.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Wow that 256 looks like its been through a war. I like it a lot.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Grad school is Hell, Son!!


----------



## Wisco

On again off again I have been in life and here at WAYWT. Hopefully things are beginning to settle on many fronts.

It's starting to really feel like Fall in Southern Wisconsin, with vibrant colors on some of the trees and a nip in the air. Out comes Tweed my friends.




























Lovat multi-colored Harris Tweed jacket
J.Press OCBD, blue
Brown, red and cream paisley silk PS
Bills M1P Khakis
Alden Scotch Grain calfskin "shortwing" boots, color #8

As an aside, I am cleaning out the closets and preparing to list suits, jackets and a plethora of ties on the Exchange. Take heed if you are a 46R-48R jacket size my friends.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nice tweed, Wisco.


----------



## The Rambler

^yes, beautiful Wisco: I've seen that pattern since I started noticing such things, in the 60s, but not very often. Looks great with khakis, blue bd, and boots.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> ^yes, beautiful Wisco: I've seen that pattern since I started noticing such things, in the 60s, but not very often. Looks great with khakis, blue bd, and boots.


Thanks for the kind words Sir C and Rambler. I bought this vintage tweed from Vintage Whistles in the UK. It's as thick and heavy as an overcoat!

https://www.vintagewhistles.co.uk/

No association other than a satisfied customer!


----------



## Bandit44

BB sack blazer
LE royal oxford (from the 90s, made in usa)
Tie Bar tie
LE dress pants, taupe
Viccel socks
Nettleton LWBs


----------



## Wisco

Bandit44 said:


> BB sack blazer
> LE royal oxford (from the 90s, made in usa)
> Tie Bar tie
> LE dress pants, taupe
> Viccel socks
> Nettleton LWBs


Nicely done.... though in my opinion your rig is CRYING out for a linen PS.:teacha:


----------



## AlanC

ds23pallas said:


> ...my Filson 256, another year older.


My 257 looks like a pampered princess compared to that! How old is it?


----------



## Bandit44

Wisco said:


> Nicely done.... though in my opinion your rig is CRYING out for a linen PS.:teacha:


Thanks for the compliment. I'm an academic and a little hesitant to rock the PS. But I agree that it would add a nice touch.


----------



## The Rambler

Looks great, Bandit - nice to see what you wear with that excellent wingtip collection, for once.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Bandit44

The Rambler said:


> Looks great, Bandit - nice to see what you wear with that excellent wingtip collection, for once.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Wisco

Bandit44 said:


> Thanks for the compliment. I'm an academic and a little hesitant to rock the PS. But I agree that it would add a nice touch.


As a recovering academic now working in the corporate world, I would suggest that the PS would be the ultimate act of civil disobedience given that your rig is as non-conformist (not jeans, not sloppy, not Birkenstocks etc.) as it would get in my former academic digs.

You're not "the man"; rather, you are the ultimate rebel:icon_cheers:


----------



## dorji

+1 for PS in academia. Keep posting Bandit!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orgetorix said:


>


Loving this tie and ps combination. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sartre

^ Love the light jacket with light trousers, wish we would see this kind of combination more often. Very classic.


----------



## ds23pallas

AlanC said:


> My 257 looks like a pampered princess compared to that! How old is it?


I think I bought it in 1999 or 2000. I carry it every weekday and the wear is mostly on the inside as I carry the bag over my shoulder. The outside is well-faded, and one of the brass fittings broke last year. It has seen office duty most of that time, but it did spend a year in the Guyanese jungle and once fell into the Essequibo river.


----------



## P Hudson

BB Makers sack suit, brown POW, Makers tie, BB uni-stripe ocbd (non-iron!). I never feel like this tie matches well (because of the almost turquoise tint of the thin blue stripe). Any advice?


----------



## wacolo

I am itching for the first decent cold snap to hit. Most of my summer things have been put away. Wow, that shirt collar really looks too big.

Samuelsohn SC
JAB must iron
Coach Madderesque Tie
HF calvary twills
AE McAllister


----------



## Saltydog

P Hudson said:


> BB Makers sack suit, brown POW, Makers tie, BB uni-stripe ocbd (non-iron!). I never feel like this tie matches well (because of the almost turquoise tint of the thin blue stripe). Any advice?


Hard to comment on your question, I'm a bit confused. Are you saying the suit is a brown Prince of Wales (POW) plaid? It looks more like a solid grey/blue on my screen...which could well be off. However the tie looks fine to me with the color they appear to be to me.


----------



## P Hudson

Saltydog said:


> Hard to comment on your question, I'm a bit confused. Are you saying the suit is a brown Prince of Wales (POW) plaid? It looks more like a solid grey/blue on my screen...which could well be off. However the tie looks fine to me with the color they appear to be to me.


Thanks for the reply, Salty. I figured colour would be an issue: here is another (slightly more accurate) attempt. It doesn't really show well due to my computer camera's limitations.


----------



## Bandit44

Last hurrah of summer before the cool weather arrives tomorrow. Jacket needs altering, but I'm trying to hold off until next spring. Can't do these photos everyday; takes too long to set up. Plus if my wife catches me snapping pics of myself, she'll never believe the reason why.:icon_smile_big:



















Tom James jacket (darted, sorry trads)
Gitman ocbd
BB tie
Nautica chinos
Pantherella socks
Florsheims LWBs


----------



## Jovan

Just show her this thread. All the evidence you need.


----------



## Trip English

I've always said that the real explanation will be worse than whatever she's thinking. 

Why are you taking a picture of yourself?

For some gentlemen on the internet.


----------



## Jovan

My girlfriend's never been bothered by it.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> My girlfriend's never been bothered by it.


Mine thinks I'm absolutely absurd. Whether that has anything to do with this forum or not remains to be seen


----------



## Sir Cingle

This may be a repeat; I can't remember.









J. Press 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers ecru pinpoint button-down
Eddie Jacobs emblematic beer mugs tie
Brooks Brothers khakis (not shown)
Alden NST AWW (ditto)


----------



## andcounting

I always have a hard time with green ties. I like them. I want to wear them, but a classic rep is so much easier.

BB shirt, jacket.
Salem Town tie
Not shown:
Ancient JAB trousers
Florsheim Shell Longwings


----------



## Bandit44

You guys all look so well put-together. I'm a work in progress.




























Tan blazer by Palm Beach (vintage)
LE ocbd
Tie Bar tie
LE wool trousers
Viccel socks
Johnston & Murphy LWBs


----------



## Bandit44

Trip English said:


> I've always said that the real explanation will be worse than whatever she's thinking.
> 
> Why are you taking a picture of yourself?
> 
> For some gentlemen on the internet.


 Good point.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Mine thinks I'm absolutely absurd. Whether that has anything to do with this forum or not remains to be seen


:biggrin2:


----------



## Wisco

Bandit44 said:


> You guys all look so well put-together. I'm a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tan blazer by Palm Beach (vintage)
> LE ocbd
> Tie Bar tie
> LE wool trousers
> Viccel socks
> Johnston & Murphy LWBs


As are we all sir.... This group is one of the best is providing helpful feedback for those who are willing to listen. A few quick constructive comments from me:

1) The jacket fit is pretty good through the chest and belly, but a wee-bit small across the shoulders. Ideally, you would have a natural drape from the end of the shoulder down thr sleeve. You and I have the same thing going on which is upper arms that can protrude a bit and create a bulge (look at you right arm) at the top of the sleeve. The jacket has a reasonable amount of padding in the shoulder which only accentuates this issue. A true soft shoulder jacket helps in following the line of the shoulder instead of creating the line of the shoulder. I would bet that you might also see some horizontal creasing along the base of the collar at the back of the jacket. Another sign of a slightly too snug in the shoulders jacket. Like I said, most of my OTR jackets have some degree of this going on, due to my ex-football player build.

2) Shirt and tie look great! A little tie dimple without looking like you really tried too hard. Nice roll on the collar as well. Your fair complexion and medium-brown hair are great with the contrast of lighter jacket and darker shirt.

3) Trousers look about am inch or so long. Your pants are "puddling" a little on your shoe tops. Any good alterations tailor should be able to shorten the legs. I prefer the fuller cut, but you can decide if you want them to peg the legs while shortening. I prefer a little break as I am a bigger guy, but you may wish for a no-break ala Hookem or Trip English.

4) Your collection of LWB is drool worthy.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bandit44 said:


> You guys all look so well put-together. I'm a work in progress.


Lightly colored blazers can be problematic.

The slacks are too long or simply need to be pulled up.

Your shoes are always on the mark!!


----------



## Bandit44

WouldaShoulda said:


> Lightly colored blazers can be problematic.
> 
> The slacks are too long or simply need to be pulled up.
> 
> Your shoes are always on the mark!!


Always appreciate feedback. I have always worn my my slacks with a full break because I'm 6'6" and get self-conscious about clothing being too short. Comparing my photo to others here, it also appears my sleeves are a bit too long as well. Perhaps I overcompensate.


----------



## Trip English

Some comments of my own:

1. I agree that the pants need to be hemmed. A slight break is all that's required, even for a tall drink of water. 

2. I'd retire that jacket. The sizing seems just fine, if not a tad large in the arms, but the color (especially with the gold buttons) makes it a non-starter with your complexion. Even without your coloring thrown in, there's just no way to properly accomodate it unless you're the mayor of an island town. 

3. I'd sleep easier if that tie know was pulled just a little tighter to make the 4-in hand a little smaller.

4. I think you've addressed the PS issue, but I'll suggest it again.

5. Shoes are A+

Thanks for posting on The Thread.


----------



## Bandit44

The jacket is a thrifted piece I found this summer. I was drawn to it b/c of the patch pockets and I thought it would make a good summer coat, but I'm beginning to agree that it isn't working on me. If I'm reading between the lines here, Trip isn't the only one that thinks this.:icon_smile_big: Retired!



Trip English said:


> Some comments of my own:
> 
> 1. I agree that the pants need to be hemmed. A slight break is all that's required, even for a tall drink of water.
> 
> 2. I'd retire that jacket. The sizing seems just fine, if not a tad large in the arms, but the color (especially with the gold buttons) makes it a non-starter with your complexion. Even without your coloring thrown in, there's just no way to properly accomodate it unless you're the mayor of an island town.
> 
> 3. I'd sleep easier if that tie know was pulled just a little tighter to make the 4-in hand a little smaller.
> 
> 4. I think you've addressed the PS issue, but I'll suggest it again.
> 
> 5. Shoes are A+
> 
> Thanks for posting on The Thread.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

*Not sure if this is quite right...*

Good evening, all.

I didn't actually wear this today. I went out to a ballroom dance class in it the other night. I'm thinking the fits aren't quite right. Any advice you can offer is great.










Thrifted '70s tweed, BB OCBD, and satin tie.
Land's end legacy chinos, which I found on clearance when I was considering buying a pair of "reds." I don't think I'll be buying too many more "relaxed fit" items. They fit okay, but I think a slimmer cut would be better.

Not shown: Timex easy reader on CW band, Weejuns.

PS: Sorry if this image is a bit oversize. I didn't know what the :icon_headagainstwal thing was for until I tried to post photos. Also, I _am_ aware that I have to clean off that mirror.

Thanks.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'll let the old guard give you a full critique, but the first couple things I'm seeing is that the jacket sleeves are much too long and your shirt collar is a little big.


----------



## The Rambler

I'll add that maybe the jacket is a size too big - those vertical waves in the chest suggest that.


----------



## hardline_42

I agree with the others. The jacket and the shirt are both too big.


----------



## mjo_1

I'm no authority on this (or much of anything), but tweed + reds seems a little oxymoronic to me. Like fall on top and summer on bottom perhaps.


----------



## P Hudson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Good evening, all.
> 
> I didn't actually wear this today. I went out to a ballroom dance class in it the other night. I'm thinking the fits aren't quite right. Any advice you can offer is great.
> 
> Not shown: Timex easy reader on CW band, Weejuns.
> 
> PS: Sorry if this image is a bit oversize. I didn't know what the :icon_headagainstwal thing was for until I tried to post photos. Also, I _am_ aware that I have to clean off that mirror.
> 
> Thanks.


The image is fine: that's imo the perfect size. What jumped out at me right away was the knot on the tie. It might be better with a better fitting collar, but in any case, you can pull it a bit tighter.

This is my day: I think I bought this Gant cardigan in 1982. LE Highlander shirt, Orvis trousers.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

First of all, I'd like to thank you all for both the constructive criticism and for making me feel very welcome here.

Rambler et al: I figured the jacket was a bit on the big side in the chest, and that the sleeves were too long. Should I get it altered, or saving that money and keep searching the thrifts? The shirt I'll just kick back to casual wear.

mjo_1, I'll agree about the fall/summer contrast, though the jacket looks heavier in this picture than in real life. The texture is much lighter than most of the other tweeds I've seen, and it wears very lightly.

P_Hudson: Good afternoon! I hope I didn't offend with my mildly self-centered salutation. The necktie is sloppy, because I took it off, then put it back on after I remembered this thread. I usually tie them neater than that, I think.

Thanks again.


----------



## Jovan

Don't forget to get your neck measured. You need a properly fitting shirt.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> First of all, I'd like to thank you all for both the constructive criticism and for making me feel very welcome here.
> 
> Rambler et al: I figured the jacket was a bit on the big side in the chest, and that the sleeves were too long. Should I get it altered, or saving that money and keep searching the thrifts? The shirt I'll just kick back to casual wear.
> 
> mjo_1, I'll agree about the fall/summer contrast, though the jacket looks heavier in this picture than in real life. The texture is much lighter than most of the other tweeds I've seen, and it wears very lightly.
> 
> P_Hudson: Good afternoon! I hope I didn't offend with my mildly self-centered salutation. The necktie is sloppy, because I took it off, then put it back on after I remembered this thread. I usually tie them neater than that, I think.
> 
> Thanks again.


On second glance, the jackets looks too big pretty much everywhere - the chest, the sleeves, and the overall length of the jacket. I wouldn't go with the alteration, I'd keep checking the thrifts and the exchange. Definitely get measured as well...what size is that jacket?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ArtVandalay said:


> On second glance, the jackets looks too big pretty much everywhere - the chest, the sleeves, and the overall length of the jacket. I wouldn't go with the alteration, I'd keep checking the thrifts and the exchange. Definitely get measured as well...what size is that jacket?


Not sure what size, probably a 38 or 39. I picked it up thinking it was at the large end of fitting, and now I have the impression it's just plain large.

As far as getting measured to see my actual size, the last time I was at a Brooks outlet I slipped on a 37 R and it fit perfectly. That makes sense, since I have a 31" waist, and 6" is the usual difference, right?

The problem, of course, is that 37 isn't a very common size. I know Anderson-Little doesn't make one, which is too bad since they would otherwise be my first choice for a navy blazer.

And Jovan, I suspect a better-fitting shirt would be an inch smaller at the neck and an inch longer in the sleeves. Next time I find a 15.5/33, I'll check.

Thanks.


----------



## Jovan

Don't guesstimate, MEASURE your neck. Shirts almost always have allowances for shrinkage in the neck and sleeves. Get the right size and wait for it to shrink a few times in the wash.


----------



## jkiley

I second the suggestion that you measure. If you can, go to a store that has a knowledgeable staff (e.g., Brooks Brothers) and have someone measure you. In shirts, I've found that even a 15 pound change in body weight (215 to 200) will drop my neck size by half an inch. The point is that even small size differences really matter in shirts. 

For jackets, it's really all about the shoulders. Anything else can (within reason) be altered. Again, it helps to have someone in a store guide you through sizing, as most people choose poor fit without help. I think it's best to buy a jacket you like in a good store - even with the associated price tag - to get your measurements just right. Then, you can thrift/forum/eBay a number of jackets that have similar measurements to your store-bought exemplar to cost-effectively round out your wardrobe.


----------



## The Rambler

but keep in mind that measurements are only part of the issue, because different makers cut differently, and one maker's 15 might fit differently from another's. you are embarking on a long process, which includes both learning what a proper fit is, and finding out what works for you. ii involves lots of trial and error. but you're on the right track!


----------



## jkiley

Rambler is right about shirt cuts, though some patience and time spent trying them on will get you there.

As far as jackets go, you'll notice that jackets listed on the forums and on eBay give a variety of measurements in addition to the tagged size. It's worth learning what those measurements are and then measuring a jacket that fits just right. Combined with a knowledge of what can be altered (and what such alterations cost), you'll never have a thrifting/forum/eBay miss because of size unless the seller made an error.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Gentlemen,

Thanks for the excellent advice. I will take some measurements for shirts, and when I take a suit I picked up at the thrift (which fits much better in the chest and shoulders than that tweed) to the tailor near here, I will ask for some advice on sizes. I'll also try measuring my one well-fitting 3b sack.

I really appreciate both the advice and your patience with my inexperience.

Thank you.


----------



## The Rambler

Cool and damp: Barbour weather


----------



## Trip English

^ Now we're cookin'

Now we are _cookin'

_See ya in the funny papers, summer.


----------



## TJN

So happy its getting finally getting chilly out.

RL Sweater 
Eddie Bauer Flannel
J. Crew Chinos
L.L. Bean Wool Socks
L.L. Bean Signature Ranger Mocs


----------



## The Rambler

I know it's in fashion, and I kow I'm an old fogey, but tuck your shirt in! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

I'm a young fogey. Tuck your shirt in.


----------



## The Rambler

cocktail party


----------



## ds23pallas

Autumn has arrived. Last weekend we had temperatures of 30C, yesterday about 15C - sweater weather. BB OCBD in pink, LL Bean Shetland in Heather Grey, old made in Canada Levis 501's, Topsiders.


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick
Brioni
Drakes for Ben Silver
Alfred Sargent for BB


----------



## Jovan

Org, you know I love your outfits but... if you're gonna be a betrayer of the Trad faith, at least post those over at the Fashion Forum's WAYWT. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Love that tie.


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Org, you know I love your outfits but... if you're gonna be a betrayer of the Trad faith, at least post those over at the Fashion Forum's WAYWT. :icon_smile_big:


What part of my 3/2 sack suit betrays the Trad faith?



Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Love that tie.


Thanks! I love it too.


----------



## CMDC

Recently thrifted green herringbone 3/2 sack from some joint named Orbach's
BB blue ocbd
Claybrook tie
BB Clark khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick tweed sack, Eagle shirt, Bert Pulitzer tie, tan khakis.


----------



## leisureclass

Trip English said:


> I'm a young fogey. Tuck your shirt in.


Co-sign from another Young Fogey.


----------



## absent_prof

The Rambler said:


> cocktail party


Nice outfit. Excuse my ignorance - what is the proper name for that cut of shoe? The shoes look quite high cut. Is the jacket a little darted?


----------



## leisureclass

Technically I wore this last Saturday, but I thought I would share as I've never really worn a new suit before, and it was sort of an important ocassion:









The suit is Press from the current season
the OCBD and tie are BB
and the Longwings are FI (I know I'm breaking all sorts of rules here, but I still have a hard time with black shoes)

Excuse the photo, crop of a candid taken by a friend, we're still a few days away from the professional ones being ready.


----------



## D&S

ds23pallas said:


> Autumn has arrived. Last weekend we had temperatures of 30C, yesterday about 15C - sweater weather. BB OCBD in pink, LL Bean Shetland in Heather Grey, old made in Canada Levis 501's, Topsiders.


And don't forget the Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow II (or is it a Bentley T2?) in the background.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Old Navy bd, Dockers chinos, "Grenadier Kelly" 3/2 sack (with hook vent, which is just so cool), no-name knit tie.

I'd like a bit of advice, though I'll start by listing the problems I know of. My shirt collar is a touch big, my jacket sleeves are too long, and you can tell my iron is broken.

My question has to do with the fit of the jacket's chest. I'm not sure if it's a bit big there, or if I'm unused to an authentic "sack" cut. I would love to hear your thoughts on the matter.

Thanks.

PS: Fantastic wheels, ds23pallas, especially if you own your namesake too.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The shirt collar looks to be too big, as does the jacket, at least in places.

I'd suggest a tighter, smaller knot for your tie (a big knot on a knit tie looks very 70s) and a little more care when brushing your teeth.


----------



## closerlook

this coat is incredible and i want it.



P Hudson said:


> Southwick tweed sack, Eagle shirt, Bert Pulitzer tie, tan khakis.


----------



## P Hudson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> My question has to do with the fit of the jacket's chest. I'm not sure if it's a bit big there, or if I'm unused to an authentic "sack" cut. I would love to hear your thoughts on the matter.


While it is a bit hard to tell due to your arm being lifted to take the pic, IMO the chest is too full. If everything else is alright, a tailor can take a jacket in around the middle, but I suspect that in this case it would require too much. I've tried to make a jacket fit when it was just a bit too big in the shoulders and through the chest: the results tend to disappoint. The frustrating truth is that patience and careful selection (based on your measurements) is the only way to build up a trad collection.



closerlook said:


> this coat is incredible and i want it.


What size do you wear?


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> What part of my 3/2 sack suit betrays the Trad faith?


Sorry, thought it was another one of your darted suits worn with a regular collar at first. :icon_smile_wink:



leisureclass said:


> Technically I wore this last Saturday, but I thought I would share as I've never really worn a new suit before, and it was sort of an important ocassion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suit is Press from the current season
> the OCBD and tie are BB
> and the Longwings are FI (I know I'm breaking all sorts of rules here, but I still have a hard time with black shoes)
> 
> Excuse the photo, crop of a candid taken by a friend, we're still a few days away from the professional ones being ready.


Congratulations!

For the occasion, many would recommend black balmorals, spread collar, and double cuffs as they're more formal. But, in the end, it's your special day. Only objective critique I'd offer is to show a bit of shirt cuff.

Here's to the rest of your lives. 



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Old Navy bd, Dockers chinos, "Grenadier Kelly" 3/2 sack (with hook vent, which is just so cool), no-name knit tie.
> 
> I'd like a bit of advice, though I'll start by listing the problems I know of. My shirt collar is a touch big, my jacket sleeves are too long, and you can tell my iron is broken.
> 
> My question has to do with the fit of the jacket's chest. I'm not sure if it's a bit big there, or if I'm unused to an authentic "sack" cut. I would love to hear your thoughts on the matter.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> PS: Fantastic wheels, ds23pallas, especially if you own your namesake too.


If I may be constructive:

Given the gap between your shirt and jacket collar along with the overall fullness, I'd say it's a tad oversized on you. The shirt collar also looks a bit big around your neck -- this is why numerically sized dress shirts were invented! Old Navy's offerings may be fine as sport shirts, but meant for ties they are not. Try tightening your tie knot a little bit as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## The Rambler

absent_prof said:


> Nice outfit. Excuse my ignorance - what is the proper name for that cut of shoe? The shoes look quite high cut. Is the jacket a little darted?


Those are chukka boots, a_p. Jacket is indeed darted, though not particularly "shaped." My tailor flat out refuses to make me a 3/2 sack. He is an _artiste _and a bully; his unofficial motto is "my way or the highway."


----------



## wacolo

Southwick sack. It is actually Tan, Burgundy, and olive but the pic did not show it. 
Old JAB OCBD
BB Merino Vest
Tan Flannels
Keith Highlander Saddle Oxfords


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice Plaid/POW!!


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan said:


> Congratulations!
> For the occasion, many would recommend black balmorals, spread collar, and double cuffs as they're more formal. But, in the end, it's your special day. Only objective critique I'd offer is to show a bit of shirt cuff.
> Here's to the rest of your lives.


Thanks a lot Jovan. Just to be clear, cuffs were just barely peeping out of my sleeves most of the night, as was a pocket square creeping just out of my pocket, but as both of these are wont to do, they slide back in sometimes. I also know that everything you list is, technically, the more correct thing to wear to one's wedding, but in the end it was about comfort and a certain personal touch. We went out of our way to fit everything to us perfectly, not the rules of how a wedding should be, and this is what I came up with. There are better photos out there I know, I just picked this one because it was full body. Also, there's gotta be some great ones of the groomsmen, in full on "security guard" as it is often called here, with matching shirts and ties to mine.


----------



## P Hudson

Brooks herringbone sack, BB Polo shirt, RLPolo tie (thrifted for .20), Bean khakis.


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass said:


> Thanks a lot Jovan. Just to be clear, cuffs were just barely peeping out of my sleeves most of the night, as was a pocket square creeping just out of my pocket, but as both of these are wont to do, they slide back in sometimes. I also know that everything you list is, technically, the more correct thing to wear to one's wedding, but in the end it was about comfort and a certain personal touch. We went out of our way to fit everything to us perfectly, not the rules of how a wedding should be, and this is what I came up with. There are better photos out there I know, I just picked this one because it was full body. Also, there's gotta be some great ones of the groomsmen, in full on "security guard" as it is often called here, with matching shirts and ties to mine.


Oh, I was trying to say it's perfectly fine since it's your wedding. You're probably fulfilling every trad's secret dream by wearing a button down and 3/2 sack for your wedding! Hope to see more photos.


----------



## absent_prof

The Rambler said:


> Those are chukka boots, a_p. Jacket is indeed darted, though not particularly "shaped." My tailor flat out refuses to make me a 3/2 sack. He is an _artiste _and a bully; his unofficial motto is "my way or the highway."


Thanks. Hard to get undarted jackets here too.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's get-up:









J. Press 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
Ryder & Amies repp
J. Press tie bar
J. Press khakis (not shown)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack suit
Hilditch and Key shirt
Drakes tie
Black Florsheim gunboats


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

*Belated thanks*

Gentlemen,

Sorry for the three day gap, but thanks again for all the advice. It looks like I'm going to be saving my pennies for some proper shirts, either LE Hyde Parks, or possibly Brooks during the next big sale.

Thanks very much.


----------



## dorji

Looking good everyone!
PHudson those jackets are great.
Rambler: jacket fabric looks like a nice (fall) transition weight. Shoes! They are meant to get a little rain or snow on them sometimes. I am sure that they are still OK...
CMDC nice understated look, that's what it's all about sometimes..
Leisureclass: Congratulations!
SirC I like the edges on that jacket, and that style stripe tie is one of my favorites.

Some color #8 that goes better with ravello...

...which have darkened a bit over the summer.

Hope you are all well :icon_smile:


----------



## andcounting

Probably last chance for the BB poplin.
Shirt - PRL
Tie - PRL
Shoes - No name saddles, made in USA


----------



## The Rambler

great look, dorji, that belt is exquisite, especially with your ravellos, and I really like those Marciolani (I think) argyles. and yes, a few raindrops never hurts a pair of shoes. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Dorji! Looking spiffy yourself. Great shoes.


----------



## YoungClayB

Dorji, those shoes are spectacular. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> Sorry for the three day gap, but thanks again for all the advice. It looks like I'm going to be saving my pennies for some proper shirts, either LE Hyde Parks, or possibly Brooks during the next big sale.
> 
> Thanks very much.


Shirts are tough at thrift stores in my experience, but if you know your brand, size, and fit you can search eBay and get a jump start on building your wardrobe.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> Shirts are tough at thrift stores in my experience, but if you know your brand, size, and fit you can search eBay and get a jump start on building your wardrobe.


Thank you for that. I hadn't thought of checking ebay for shirts. Alternatively, my Christmas list may just consist of OCBDs.


----------



## P Hudson

BB all patch sack, bb ocbd, sweater, Polo khakis


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you for that. I hadn't thought of checking ebay for shirts. Alternatively, my Christmas list may just consist of OCBDs.


I agree with Trip. LE sales are also a good source for shirts. Just make sure that you measure yourself up right before you make any bulk purchases.


----------



## dorji

Thanks for the kind words all!! Yes Rambler, they are marcoliani. I am slowly building up on these cotton OTC. Mostly wool makes more sense here, but for a month or two it is nice to have some tall cottons! For the record my chukkas take a beating every winter :icon_smile:
PHudson- nice square (and cup!). I am a fan of the sweater/blazer combo as well. But is spring running late for you this year?


----------



## P Hudson

dorji said:


> PHudson- nice square (and cup!). I am a fan of the sweater/blazer combo as well. But is spring running late for you this year?


Thanks. I don't know what to do with my hands, so I tend to grab the nearest mug. Spring is indeed late this year. A decade ago we'd get into the 80s for much of September. Recent years seem to be much cooler. We've had a few days in the low 70s this Spring, but far more in the 60s. We're not expected to get past 70 for as long as the extended forecast dares predict.


----------



## eagle2250

P Hudson said:


> BB all patch sack, bb ocbd, sweater, Polo khakis


One of your best looks. Well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

professional photo for publicity brochure


----------



## hardline_42

^^ Classic. Is that a purple grenadine? Looks great.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Sharp, but not overly fussy.

I'd give you money!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Rambler, you should smile more often in your pictures...it looks good on you...takes 10 years off your look!

PS: OOPs! The suit, tie, etc.look good as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## andcounting

It took me a minute, and a few double takes to believe it was Rambler.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Rambler, you should smile more often in your pictures...it looks good on you...takes 10 years off your look!
> 
> PS: OOPs! The suit, tie, etc.look good as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, boys. I think that serious look I wear in AA photos comes from wondering if my zipper is zipped, etc. :icon_smile_big: but I'll try to do better.

btw, the photographer, a very attractive lady in her late 20s kept insisting that the photos would look better if we buttoned the bottom button of our suitcoats :crazy:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's a damn shame every time a lovely, capable young woman ruins everything by offering an opinion!!


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> BB all patch sack, bb ocbd, sweater, Polo khakis


"I'll kill you... with my tea cup."

How do you like the Polo khakis? Are they the Preston model?



The Rambler said:


> professional photo for publicity brochure


Very nice. As for the well intentioned young lady, someone should have kindly explained that most jackets are not cut to be buttoned all the way.


----------



## dorji

Great shot Rambler... trustworthy and cordial.


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford charcoal flannel suit
Hilditch and Key shirt
Marinella tie
Gunboats


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> "I'll kill you... with my tea cup."
> 
> How do you like the Polo khakis? Are they the Preston model?
> 
> Very nice. As for the well intentioned young lady, someone should have kindly explained that most jackets are not cut to be buttoned all the way.


I wholeheartedly agree with the comments about Rambler. That is a terrific picture. Rambler consistently merges quality trad elements with modern pieces to great effect.

As for my Polo khakis, they are an aging pair of Philip pants. I like them very much: nice weight, good cut (neither too baggy, nor overly trim), and of course flat front. I'd consider them to represent the sweet spot in khakis, but I don't know if they are still available.

The pedant in me is creeping out: that isn't a tea cup (based on shape and lack of saucer); it's a mug. So am I, I suppose.

Today: BB merino sweater over BB ocbd, calvary twills.


----------



## Saltydog

Looking very good Rambler. Like the suit, shirt, tie and smile!:smile:


----------



## The Rambler

Gentlemen, thanks. Most kind of you, PH, the common denominator in my "style" is things I like, many of which are Trad.


----------



## Blackford Oakes

P Hudson said:


> As for my Polo khakis, they are an aging pair of Philip pants. I like them very much: nice weight, good cut (neither too baggy, nor overly trim), and of course flat front. I'd consider them to represent the sweet spot in khakis, but I don't know if they are still available.


I agree on the discontinued Polo Philip khaki pants. Perfect cut for me. I've been reduced to buying preowned via ebay.


----------



## P Hudson

Saturday clothes: old sweatshirt, LE chambray shirt, etc.


----------



## Jovan

Sorry... I felt like quoting Vin Diesel for some reason. :biggrin2:


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Saturday clothes: old sweatshirt, LE chambray shirt, etc.


I always suspected that things were upside down and backward in the Antipodes :biggrin2: Did you row for Cambridge?


----------



## srivats

Jovan said:


> "I'll kill you... with my tea cup."


That was Riddick-ulous Jovan


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Did you row for Cambridge?


I get asked that a lot: actually my dad bought it when my parents came for a visit in the early '90s. I probably spent less than an hour on the Cam the whole time I lived there.


----------



## Jovan

srivats said:


> That was Riddick-ulous Jovan


Finally someone got it! That movie certainly isn't the greatest ever, but fun nonetheless. The video game based on it is pretty great too.


----------



## P Hudson

BB Makers gray sack suit, BB unistripe shirt, .50 tie. How about some other people posting a few pics!


----------



## wacolo

BB GF Sack Blazer
Bobby Jones Sportshirt, I think.
No Name Alpaca/Wool Vest
Oxxford Glen Plaid Trousers/w Tan Windopane
Cole Haan Bal Boots


----------



## conductor

My first post in the _what are you wearing today_ thread, so please be kind (frank, but kind)!










Target Polo
Boy Scouts of America mesh belt
D3 Classic Fit dockers
Targyles (not shown)
Shell burgundy longwings


----------



## The Rambler

^shell and BSA belt: I love it! Please keep posting, I'd like to see what you do for an encore.

Orvis shirt, Bean's fleece vest, Bill's, Quoddys:


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> My first post in the _what are you wearing today_ thread, so please be kind (frank, but kind)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Target Polo
> Boy Scouts of America mesh belt
> D3 Classic Fit dockers
> Targyles (not shown)
> Shell burgundy longwings


Personally, I prefer polos that are plain without horizontal stripes. I think many other forum members agree with me. In any case, the pale yellow seems to work on you but might make more of impact without the black stripes.

Aim for a little more contrast with the belt to keep things interesting. A khaki belt with khaki trousers is a little matchy.

As for the shoes, I think even "gunboats" are a little too high on the formality scale to wear with a polo. Try something like brown boat shoes and blucher mocs or burgundy penny loafers.

Most importantly... welcome to the thread. Hope to see more posts from you as your style (and wardrobe) evolves. I know it's a slow going process, speaking for myself!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Yea, the general feeling around here is that polos should be solid in color and sans pocket -- and I would agree with this. Also, the whole outfit is rather monochromatic. If you're going to go with pale yellow on top, I'd go with something darker on bottom for more contrast. I think a yellow polo would look better in summer with some navy shorts than in the fall with long pants.
Agree with Jovan re: the belt color and shoes. Contrast the belt with the trou. Try mocs or pennies with the chinos/polo combo.


----------



## Saltydog

For me, the gunboats look way out of place. Agree with those who suggest boat shoes, mocs or penny loafers.


----------



## conductor

Thanks for the feedback guys! Still trying to acquire a few more items to pull it all together. Points taken.


----------



## MDCEMII

Agree with what many of the others have said, specifically that you'd be served well by a more colorful belt. But I don't mind the striped polo, and I must compliment you on the fit of the D3s. They work well for you.


----------



## mcarthur

leisureclass said:


> Technically I wore this last Saturday, but I thought I would share as I've never really worn a new suit before, and it was sort of an important ocassion:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The suit is Press from the current season
> the OCBD and tie are BB
> and the Longwings are FI (I know I'm breaking all sorts of rules here, but I still have a hard time with black shoes)
> 
> Excuse the photo, crop of a candid taken by a friend, we're still a few days away from the professional ones being ready.


congratulations!


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks Uncle. I forgot to mention in my original post that I shined up those gunboats for the occasion with a horse hair brush. Something I'd never owned before, and bought because of the advice on the forum!


----------



## Jovan

MDCEMII said:


> Agree with what many of the others have said, specifically that you'd be served well by a more colorful belt. But I don't mind the striped polo, and I must compliment you on the fit of the D3s. They work well for you.


FWIW, I think something from L.L. Bean or Lands' End is a better value for chinos. They also have a more proportionately tapered opening.


----------



## andcounting

This shows you already understand the spirit of this thread, which means you'll grow plenty if you keep at it - sartorially that is.


conductor said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys! Still trying to acquire a few more items to pull it all together. Points taken.


----------



## jimskelton1

First picture post- go easy but be fair 

















BB Cardigan
HF Glen Plaid slacks
AE Lombard


----------



## Jovan

I think the choice of tie, trousers, and shoes are at odds with the cozy and relaxed nature of a thick shawl cardigan. How about neutral coloured corduroy trousers,a less business-y tie, and brown shoes? A wool or silk knit would be a good choice. At present it looks like you whipped off your suit jacket from work and threw on a cardigan.

Hope this helps.


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan said:


> At present it looks like you whipped off your suit jacket from work and threw on a cardigan.


Personally, I think that's the best thing about this look! Reminds me of the dad on a 50s sitcom or something. I would just suggest minor things, push the sleeves on the cardigan down a bit, maybe open the top button, and perhaps flat front trou? Would Clean it up a little IMHO. Overall I like it. Welcome.


----------



## P Hudson

leisureclass said:


> Personally, I think that's the best thing about this look! Reminds me of the dad on a 50s sitcom or something. I would just suggest minor things, push the sleeves on the cardigan down a bit, maybe open the top button, and perhaps flat front trou? Would Clean it up a little IMHO. Overall I like it. Welcome.


Agree (and welcome to JimSkelton1). I like the look.
BB finestripe shirt, Bean trousers, cord jacket


----------



## Jovan

Guess I'm outvoted here.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> I think the choice of tie, trousers, and shoes are at odds with the cozy and relaxed nature of a thick shawl cardigan. How about neutral coloured corduroy trousers,a less business-y tie, and brown shoes? A wool or silk knit would be a good choice. At present it looks like you whipped off your suit jacket from work and threw on a cardigan.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Jovon: You have perfectly described a 'dressing down' routine I followed for years, during the cooler months of the year, prior to retirement. The suit was replaced with chinos and a cardigan or cardigan vest; the tie was removed and the top collar button of the shirt was undone and the shoes (usually long wings or PTB's, were replaced with a pair of penny loafers or boatshoes. Jimskelton1; You are looking good! However, I am not a big fan of pleated trousers. Keep those excellent pictures coming! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dorji

Jimskelton-welcome, keep posting!
PHudson- looks like it's warming up there, if only just a little...love the patch pockets all around.

This interesting polo vest is made from silk and linen...


I hope everyone is having a nice monday :icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler

nice look, and nice shagbark hickory. silk and linen, eh? is it warm? also, outstanding patina developing on your #8 lhs, my favorite loafer.


----------



## Jovan

dorji: That's a great casual outfit with the Fair Isle sweater. I dare say that shade of grey would look better with your navy blazer than charcoal, IMO.


----------



## dorji

Thanks Rambler- vest is not particularly warm, good for days that top out in the 60's...

Thanks Jovan- although the pants are not grey, rather they are some very "broken in" bills in navy!


----------



## Jovan

Wow. Had no idea.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice looks recently, fellows.

PHud: Love the combo; great tie.

Dorji: Fantastic sweater.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Agreed! Great looks both Phud and Dorji.


----------



## P Hudson

Sir Cingle said:


> Some very nice looks recently, fellows...
> Dorji: Fantastic sweater.


Thanks, Sir, for the kind words. That tie is an old Haband tie, which I believe to be a cheap American mail order company. It illustrates the decline of the industry in the US: yesterday's junk equals (or outshines) today's expensive goods.

Totally agree about Dorji's sweater.

Today is a lecture free day so I lost the jacket fairly early. It's warming up, but still not getting to 70.

Press sack, BB polo, Polo tie (.50 plus $12 to take it from 4 inches to 3!), Polo Prospect khakis.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Jimskelton-welcome, keep posting!
> PHudson- looks like it's warming up there, if only just a little...love the patch pockets all around.
> 
> This interesting polo vest is made from silk and linen...
> 
> I hope everyone is having a nice monday :icon_smile:


looking good
no white stuff on the ground


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
JPress blue ocbd
JPress Irish poplin tie
BB Clark khakis
Alden for BB shell ptb


----------



## dorji

Thanks Uncle! No snow yet... good to see your felt fedoras out. Blues with brown is a winning combination. The colorful square is a nice touch.


----------



## dorji

CMDC that tie is fantastic. Irish poplin is a beautiful thing....

PHudson- hope you enjoyed your lecture free day. When you slim down your ties, do you ask your regular tailor to do it or send them somewhere special?? I have a few that I'd like to take down, but always thought the cost would be high.


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks. I agree. The 4 or 5 poplin ties I have are among my favorites. Very versatile--they can dress up or make more casual an outfit IMO.


----------



## conductor

Hi gents!
Brooks vest, Hanover shell long wings, other stuff too cheap to reveal. :crazy:


----------



## Jovan

You seem to have forgotten your jacket. 

I think your trousers are a little too low to be worn with that waistcoat. It reveals your belt buckle and some of your shirt, which is a no-no. It's also better to wear trousers with side adjusters or braces.


----------



## P Hudson

dorji said:


> CMDC that tie is fantastic. Irish poplin is a beautiful thing....
> 
> PHudson- hope you enjoyed your lecture free day. When you slim down your ties, do you ask your regular tailor to do it or send them somewhere special?? I have a few that I'd like to take down, but always thought the cost would be high.


It is good to see a few more people posting pictures.

As for your question, my college has a clothes exchange where things (after a recent price hike) are .50 each or iirc $2 per bag. I haven't been there for a few years, but have in the past grabbed some ties and taken them to a tailor who works across the street. I don't recall what I paid--maybe $12, maybe less--but the total is then $12.50 for a tie that I like. That isn't too bad in a country where polyester ties cost much more than that. It was especially fruitful a couple years ago, when people were ditching their 4 inch ties, some of which were of top quality. I still have a few BB and Robert Talbott ties, bought cheap, that need some doctoring before I'd wear them. Now that I think about it, I believe the exchange is on tonight. Might have to visit.

Sigh: just got back. Nothing but a novelty tie.


----------



## Jovan

Four inches! Jeez. The widest tie I'll wear is 3.5".


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Four inches! Jeez. The widest tie I'll wear is 3.5".


I'm with you. I've settled into 3.25, which I think is just right no matter the dictates of fashion, i.e. not too wide, and not too thin.


----------



## Orgetorix

Kingsridge suit
BB shirt
Press wool tie
Nettleton tassels


----------



## mcarthur

=dorji;1245122]Thanks Uncle! No snow yet... good to see your felt fedoras out. Blues with brown is a winning combination. The colorful square is a nice touch.[/QUOTE


thank you


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> JPress blue ocbd
> JPress Irish poplin tie
> BB Clark khakis
> Alden for BB shell ptb


looking good


----------



## P Hudson

Gun club check 3 button jacket, shirt from the mid-80s, bought at the long-gone The Haberdasher in Green Bay, WI, RLP navy wool trousers.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## closerlook

great outfit mac. love the plaid.


----------



## conductor

https://









My tie is too short, I know. I need to buy some for tall people. The belt is brown, but does not match my shoes. Working on that, too.

Hathaway shirt, Brooks tie, Hanover shoes in shell, Target belt and Unlisted pants.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

You could us a sport coat of some kind.

The belt doesn't have to match but it appears black.

Nice shoes!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Press jacket
BB shirt and twill trousers
BG&C knit tie
C&J for BB shoes

Jacket is a bit on the short side, but that's the curse of the medium-long. I do need to get it taken in a bit in the waist.


----------



## The Rambler

very nice combination, Org.


----------



## CMDC

Org--fantastic. Is that a recent Press jacket? Love the combo w/the knit tie. I think an ecru ocbd would work well too, but that's just me.


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> https://
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tie is too short, I know. I need to buy some for tall people. The belt is brown, but does not match my shoes. Working on that, too.
> 
> Hathaway shirt, Brooks tie, Hanover shoes in shell, Target belt and Unlisted pants.


The tie is not too short. It's actually the right length. Did you see my response to your last post?


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. CMDC, it is recent, but I'm not sure how recent. Maybe someone more familiar with Press's tags can tell me. And I agree in theory about an ecru OCBD, but yellowish shirts don't work so great with my complexion, so I tend to avoid them.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


>


Drool...


----------



## mcarthur

closerlook said:


> great outfit mac. love the plaid.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## conductor

Jovan said:


> The tie is not too short. It's actually the right length. Did you see my response to your last post?


I did. Thanks for the feedback. I'm thinking the vest may be a little too short for me in this case. That's about as high as I like to wear the pants.


----------



## Himself

The Rambler said:


> very nice combination, Org.


+1

I have a jacket in the same colored check, and was wanting a tie like that to go with it. Now I really have to get one!

@CMDC: I got me some ecru.


----------



## The Rambler

Dawn patrol, a cold wet morning:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Fantastic jackets Rambler and Orgetorix!


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, TBS


----------



## YoungClayB

Greetings gents. It's been a while since my last post. It's like I hit 1000 posts and just had to step away for a little while. LOL

I've been waiting all summer to break this jacket out. I found it at GW over the summer - no alterations required!

I'm also including some rare face shots today to show off my new specs - just picked them up this morning.


































Shirt: Brooks Brothers Non-iron Slim Fit
Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
Tie: Roundtree and Yorke
Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street (real horn buttons!)
Shoes: AE Globetrotter 
Socks: Target
Glasses: Oliver Peoples Riley 43

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

43?? Mine are 45 and I thought I had a skinny head.

Glasses must really be a problem for you.

Also, the temples are never long enough.

Looks good.

They keep calling that color something different.

"Storm" "military" among others...


----------



## YoungClayB

Striped Havana 1001


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trip English

I concur. 

Org, those are some of the least boxy shoulders I've seen on a recent vintage Press jacket. I hate to say it, but a lot of the ones I've owned (or still own) have shoulders almost like a Lauren green label jacket. I've given up on some pretty choice patterns because I couldn't handle the shoulders. 

Did you get that from Press or other sources?


----------



## Clay J

Just a slightly cool, rain drizzly day on campus today. Barbour Beaufort, pink OCBD, BB Khakis, and beaten to hell and back Sperry Topsiders


----------



## dorji

Great jacket YCB... also like your new glasses. They are an important part for sure.


----------



## Pappa

@ Org, NOPE, waist is fine!!


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Greetings gents. It's been a while since my last post. It's like I hit 1000 posts and just had to step away for a little while. LOL
> 
> I've been waiting all summer to break this jacket out. I found it at GW over the summer - no alterations required!
> 
> I'm also including some rare face shots today to show off my new specs - just picked them up this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers Non-iron Slim Fit
> Pants: Bills M3 Driving Twills
> Tie: Roundtree and Yorke
> Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street (real horn buttons!)
> Shoes: AE Globetrotter
> Socks: Target
> Glasses: Oliver Peoples Riley 43
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nephew,
looking good


----------



## Wisco

Man, after a long time of sporadic postings I have to follow YCB with his new specs and amazing tweed jacket! Not much here in comparison...



















BB gray Herringbone wool suit
LE white shirt
O'Connells Atkinson poplin tie
Wool PS
AE Color #8 shell MacNeil Gunboats down below


----------



## ds23pallas

D&S said:


> And don't forget the Rolls-Royce Silver Shadow II (or is it a Bentley T2?) in the background.


Good eye! 1980 Bentley T2



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> PS: Fantastic wheels, ds23pallas, especially if you own your namesake too.


Thanks very much. I used to have several French cars, all sadly gone now alas.

Pink BB OCBD, navy Barbour Shetland, BB khakis, BB argyles, Le Chameau quilted jacket, old shell LHS on the Flex-Welt sole:


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Fantastic jackets Rambler and Orgetorix!


Thanks!



YoungClayB said:


> I've been waiting all summer to break this jacket out. I found it at GW over the summer - no alterations required!


I like the jacket, Clay, and the ensemble generally, but if I may make a comment: The skirt on the jacket appears to be wider than the chest and shoulders, which together with the full-cut trousers makes you look somewhat pear-shaped. I think you'd do well with a jacket with a somewhat fuller chest.



Trip English said:


> Org, those are some of the least boxy shoulders I've seen on a recent vintage Press jacket. I hate to say it, but a lot of the ones I've owned (or still own) have shoulders almost like a Lauren green label jacket. I've given up on some pretty choice patterns because I couldn't handle the shoulders.
> 
> Did you get that from Press or other sources?


.

I thrifted it last week. The shoulders are not bad, but even as-is they're more bulky than I'd like. Any more padding and I wouldn't be keeping the jacket.


----------



## Hardiw1

Are we in full agreement that a PS should never "match" your tie, rather, complement it? Thoughts? 

If this belongs in a different thread, I apologize, I just trust the opinions of most regulars in this thread.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Let me be the first of many to compliment ds23pallas' spectacular outfit.

I'll channel my inner jovan though, and say that I don't love how the argyles match the jacket, sweater and pants so closely, but really everything else is so good you could be wearing beatup white hanes socks and it wouldn't matter.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## conductor

Brooks tie, blazer and shirt

target belt and sock (argyles)

Alden shoes


----------



## Jovan

Shorten those trousers by at least an inch and you're good to go. I have that exact tie though it's a bit wider. 

Which blazer of theirs is that?


----------



## Jovan

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Let me be the first of many to compliment ds23pallas' spectacular outfit.
> 
> I'll channel my inner jovan though, and say that I don't love how the argyles match the jacket, sweater and pants so closely, but really everything else is so good you could be wearing beatup white hanes socks and it wouldn't matter.


Aw, come on, I'm not _that_ picky am I? :biggrin2:


----------



## The Rambler

Hardiw1 said:


> Are we in full agreement that a PS should never "match" your tie, rather, complement it? Thoughts?


 I certainly hope so.


----------



## dorji

Rambler- love the sweater+sportcoat combo!

ds23- awesome shells.

To you both- I too like matching socks with some other part of clothing. This looks good, in my opinion...well played...

For myself:

Seaward & Stearn bows are almost too big for my preferences...almost.

These have a way to go before they look as nice as ds23...

:icon_smile:


----------



## conductor

Jovan said:


> Shorten those trousers by at least an inch and you're good to go. I have that exact tie though it's a bit wider.
> 
> Which blazer of theirs is that?


It's from their BrooksAire line. Lightweight worsted wool. Mexican made. I'm not sure of its orignal price, as is was a thrift store find, but I'm guessing it may be one of their lower quality/price offerings.


----------



## The Rambler

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> channel my inner jovan


:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: funniest remark in days, weeks ... jovan, you should feel honored.


----------



## mcarthur

For myself:

Seaward & Stearn bows are almost too big for my preferences...almost.

These have a way to go before they look as nice as ds23...

:icon_smile:[/QUOTE]

nephew,
looking good


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> I certainly hope so.


hermes sells neck ties and bow ties with matching ps


----------



## YoungClayB

Nice dorji!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> hermes sells neck ties and bow ties with matching ps


would you wear?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> would you wear?


I do
try it you will like it


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## dorji

Thanks Uncle M and YCB!!

Hardiw1- welcome and keep posting.

Mcathur I like the patterned shirt and PS with blazer. Always looks good.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Nice, I hope to get a brown bone suit one day...


----------



## Benson

The Rambler said:


> I certainly hope so.


Me too.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> I do
> try it you will like it


well, I like to think of myself as open to anything - favor us with a photo someday.


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Thanks Uncle M and YCB!!
> 
> Hardiw1- welcome and keep posting.
> 
> Mcathur I like the patterned shirt and PS with blazer. Always looks good.


nephew,
thank you


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> well, I like to think of myself as open to anything - favor us with a photo someday.


of course


----------



## jimskelton1

Cricketeer Jacket
Corbin slacks
Cole Hahn split toes purchased on the exchange.


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding Cricketeer jacket, goes well with your Corbins. Left sleeve a little long. Not crazy about the tie you're wearing with it - too complex, maybe a stripe or club with a little more contrast? But excellent for a second (?) post on this thread. Welcome, Jim!


----------



## The Rambler

The day turned out to be a little warm for this tweed suit:


----------



## jimskelton1

Great look Rambler.

I just found this Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed (it weighs 7 pounds) and I was going to wear it to the FB
game and I popped a button.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> outstanding Cricketeer jacket, goes well with your Corbins. Left sleeve a little long. Not crazy about the tie you're wearing with it - too complex, maybe a stripe or club with a little more contrast? But excellent for a second (?) post on this thread. Welcome, Jim!


I agree with Rambler. Each piece is good by itself, but I don't think that the tie enhances the outfit. You've been showing pictures of some fine jackets, Jim.


----------



## YoungClayB

jimskelton1 said:


> Cricketeer Jacket
> Corbin slacks
> Cole Hahn split toes purchased on the exchange.


Jim, that is one dope jacket! Sack or darts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimskelton1

Sack and I found a couple more which I will post as I get a chance to wear them.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Mississippi Mud

Great colors in that jacket, Jim. I've been looking for one similar to that to compliment some green cords.



jimskelton1 said:


> Great look Rambler.
> 
> I just found this Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed (it weighs 7 pounds) and I was going to wear it to the FB
> game and I popped a button.


----------



## jimskelton1

Thanks Mississippi, pm your size and I will keep an eye out for you.



















Cold muddy day in NE Ohio.
LL Bean Field Jacket
Orvis Rollneck
LE jeans
Tretorn mudders


----------



## P Hudson

BB jacket, eagle shirt (blue stripe), bean trousers. RLP tie-gift in mid-80s.


----------



## jimskelton1

Sweet jacket P Hudson, is that a tweed sack?


----------



## Trip English

Take note of P Hudson's shoulders. THAT is what TNSIL is all about. That's an enviable piece of tweed right there.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, PHud.


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the kind words, friends. The shoulders on that jacket imo set the standard for tnsil. Sadly, the collar sits back a bit due to a lack of material across the back. I need to keep pulling it down in front for it to hang correctly, even after losing a few pounds.

As for the cloth, it is not a heavy tweed. It feels more like a cardigan: very soft, very light, and not scratchy. The style might lean more toward cold weather, but the weight inclines to Spring and Autumn.


----------



## Trip English

"like a cardigan" is exactly how I think of the perfect jacket through the shoulders and chest. Completely unstructured jackets offer this at lower prices and delicately structured jackets offer it at high prices, but there's not much in the middle these days that offers this sort of shoulder.


----------



## leisureclass

Not nearly as enviable as PHud, but here's today:








Pringle Cardigan 
BB OCBD with a collar as soft as butter - Thanks so much LouB
Belt from the souk in Marrakech
Press Twills
Un-shown: FI Beefrolls


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

ravello wt boot
argyles otc


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2: funniest remark in days, weeks ... jovan, you should feel honored.


Should I? :icon_pale:



mcarthur said:


> I do
> try it you will like it


Reminds me too much of tacky tie/pocket square/shirt sets from Van Heusen.



jimskelton1 said:


> Cricketeer Jacket
> Corbin slacks
> Cole Hahn split toes purchased on the exchange.


You need a narrow vintage tie with that coat! (I can hook you up, PM me if interested.) Pattern perhaps a little _too_ '60s even for me, but the cut is great.



jimskelton1 said:


> Great look Rambler.
> 
> I just found this Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed (it weighs 7 pounds) and I was going to wear it to the FB
> game and I popped a button.


Know someone who can sew. You'll never need to go to an alterations tailor for a popped button again. 

Another great sport coat and more evidence that there were indeed "true" three button sacks. Not too keen on the turtleneck, however.



P Hudson said:


> BB jacket, eagle shirt (blue stripe), bean trousers. RLP tie-gift in mid-80s.


Favourite sport coat from you ever.



leisureclass said:


> Not nearly as enviable as PHud, but here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pringle Cardigan
> BB OCBD with a collar as soft as butter - Thanks so much LouB
> Belt from the souk in Marrakech
> Press Twills
> Un-shown: FI Beefrolls


A great casual outfit nonetheless.


----------



## P Hudson

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt boot
> argyles otc


I'll never buy a ticket, but if I ever win the lottery one of my first purchases will be boots like that, or something in that color and overall effect from Alden.


----------



## jimskelton1

mcarthur said:


> ravello wt boot
> argyles otc


I have to get a pair of those! Anyone know of a bank with lax security?


----------



## mcarthur

P Hudson said:


> I'll never buy a ticket, but if I ever win the lottery one of my first purchases will be boots like that, or something in that color and overall effect from Alden.


thank you
for reference purposes-what is your shoe size?


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


> I like the jacket, Clay, and the ensemble generally, but if I may make a comment: The skirt on the jacket appears to be wider than the chest and shoulders, which together with the full-cut trousers makes you look somewhat pear-shaped. I think you'd do well with a jacket with a somewhat fuller chest.


Org. Thanks for the feedback. Do you think that the jacket could be altered successfully? If so, what direction should I give the tailor?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Hudson

Press jacket, Harrods tie


----------



## Wisco

A study in blue today.




























BB 3/2 sack blazer
American Living blue/white check shirt
American Living blue/white rep tie
LE paisley blue/white silk PS
BB gray flannel trousers
AE Strand, brown calf


----------



## ds23pallas

Yesterday - LL Bean Norwegian from the 80's, pink BB OCBD, Bills M2's, Sebago Campsides. In summary: Dressing the same way for the last 30 years.


----------



## eagle2250

+1...and why not? Why would one choose to mess with perfection?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ds23pallas said:


> In summary: Dressing the same way for the last 30 years.


The late 70s/early 80s rocked!!


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> +1...and why not? Why would one choose to mess with perfection?


i second your comments
between you and me we would make 100+ years


----------



## CMDC

All Brooks w/exception of Alden Cape Cod Bits


----------



## LouB

LE OCBD
BB 346 3/2 sack blazer
BB A & S tie


----------



## leisureclass

LouB - what a classic, and great fits too.
ds23pallas - I often wear pretty much the exact same thing! Just waiting for it to get to be Norwegian sweater weather in Boston though - Looks great.


----------



## P Hudson

LouB said:


> LE OCBD
> BB 346 3/2 sack blazer
> BB A & S tie


Nice. How many buttons on the sleeve?


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Yesterday - LL Bean Norwegian from the 80's, pink BB OCBD, Bills M2's, Sebago Campsides. In summary: Dressing the same way for the last 30 years.


This is just wonderful ds23pallas!


----------



## LouB

Thanks - three, with "346" on them. Also has two matching spare buttons attached next to the inside breast pocket.



P Hudson said:


> Nice. How many buttons on the sleeve?


----------



## Danny

Really nice.



LouB said:


> LE OCBD
> BB 346 3/2 sack blazer
> BB A & S tie


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Dave

ds23pallas said:


> Yesterday - LL Bean Norwegian from the 80's, pink BB OCBD, Bills M2's, Sebago Campsides. In summary: Dressing the same way for the last 30 years.


Are you wearing the Campsides with or without socks? If with, what color? It's hard to tell.


----------



## Jovan

Cold enough for a sweater, cold enough for socks.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some nice looks recently, fellows. Well done.

Things are a bit ho-hum on my end. But I figured I'd take a picture nonetheless:









Alan Paine v-neck
Lands' End pinpoint button-down
J. Press polka dot tie
Lands' End charcoal wool trousers
Brooks Brothers argyles (not shown)
Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

BB 1818 Madison Glen Plaid jacket (shades of brown with light blue over check)
PRL herringbone cloth OC spread collar shirt
Altea paisley Madder tie
Navy silk PS with brown/green/blue/yellow pattern
Navy worsted wool trousers
Brown shoes


----------



## CMDC

Wisco, simply fantastic. I'm snapping up all the paisley madders I can find. Love 'em.


----------



## Wisco

CMDC said:


> Wisco, simply fantastic. I'm snapping up all the paisley madders I can find. Love 'em.


Thanks CM.

Paisley madders, and madder ties in general, are some of the things I love about cool weather wardrobes. I too should find a few more to add to the closet.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit and shirt
Austin Reed tie
J&M shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


>


GOSH!! That's nice.


----------



## Wisco

WouldaShoulda said:


> GOSH!! That's nice.


Thanks! Have I mentioned I love Fall in the upper Midwest?!

The tie is a couple of years old, purchased from Sierra Trading post. They seem to have a constant selection of Altea brand ties. This is one of the nicest I have ever seen in their catalog. I bought the jacket on sale last year at the BB store in the Milwaukee WI airport, no kidding.


----------



## ds23pallas

Dad's old Daks jacket, BB OCBD in ecru, dad's old knit tie, BB khakis, Alden tassels on Flex-Welt sole:


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Nice. I'm jealous of those tassels.


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent, ds. I had a pair of Daks cavalry twills that lasted me more than 20 years of heavy use- is that an English or Canadian company?


----------



## Trip English

Nice to see DS back in action. I love the hand-me-downs and the well loved items.


----------



## ds23pallas

^ Thanks you guys. Rambler, I just checked the jacket and it says "designed in Picadilly, London" but also has an "ACTWU" union label in it below dad's name and date of sale (November 16, 1981 - almost 30 years old!). 

I should also indicate that I am also wearing dad's old watch (1963), and today driving dad's old car (1960) lol.


----------



## JoshESQ

Navy hopsack blazer, burgundy silk square, white shirt, seersucker striped tie, tan slacks, whiskey captoes with medallion perf.


----------



## Jovan

First, welcome to the forum!

Secondly, while that sounds like a swell ensemble, pictures of it are always better.


----------



## mcarthur

ds23pallas said:


> Dad's old Daks jacket, BB OCBD in ecru, dad's old knit tie, BB khakis, Alden tassels on Flex-Welt sole:


i like your suede tassels with argyles


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Wisco

Ital-O / POW Trad today



















Nick Hilton 3/2 gray chalk stripe suit
Blue spread collar shirt
Kent Wang red/purple silk knit tie
Maroon/pink silk PS
Crockett and Jones chocolate suede shoes










Go Cardinals!

Finally. I am hating the photo features of the new Google+. Any suggestions on alternatives for imaging hosting?


----------



## CMDC

^Be careful wearing that hat around town. The wounds among Brewers fans are still raw.


----------



## Blackford Oakes

Love the Cardinals hat. Go Redbirds!


----------



## Wisco

CMDC said:


> ^Be careful wearing that hat around town. The wounds among Brewers fans are still raw.


Don't I know it! I had to root against our youngest son (big Brewers fan) but with our oldest son (born in STL before we moved to Wisconsin) during the NLCS. Household harmony it was not.... but in the end we came to the conclusion that we would all have someone to root for regardless of the NL winner.

I learned how to be a baseball fan during our time living in St.Louis and will always be part of the Cardinal Nation.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack charcoal flannel jacket
BB blue ocbd
Barney's tie
BB clark khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Alan, they look even better on.


----------



## P Hudson

Wisco, just when I thought I was beginning to heal, you go and rip the scab off.

Alan, I like the vest. Details please.

All PRL today: this jacket isn't a sack, but the shoulders are good.


----------



## dorji

CMDC the charcoal jacket is great.

Mcarthur looking good in orange.

AlanC i like what you've done with the blues. Shoes look tough, congratulations on the contest.

PHudson you are a rare example of light jacket/ dark trouser look which I like.


----------



## Jovan

RPL? Ralph Polo Lauren? Well, I figured he'd legally change his _middle_ name someday...


----------



## Trip English

Alan, that's as luxuriant as I've ever seen a human being. The good life itself. Well done.


----------



## Hardiw1

Some great looks coming in lately, well done gentlemen.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> RPL? Ralph Polo Lauren? Well, I figured he'd legally change his _middle_ name someday...


fixed:redface:


----------



## mcarthur

did the wind blow away art fawcett's fedora


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Mcarthur looking good in orange.
> 
> thank you


----------



## AlanC

^Flat cap today.

@P Hudson: The vest is by Corneliani.



Trip English said:


> Alan, that's as luxuriant as I've ever seen a human being. The good life itself. Well done.


Ha ha--thanks. I appreciate the compliment and the hyperbole.


----------



## Wisco

No client facing work today and it's cold! Barely above freezing this morning.



















Rust colored fine gauge Merino wool sweater, soft polo collar
Brown BB Elliot model wide wale cords, $5.32 at a local thrift
Whiskey color Alden SC chukkas

I need some tweed with this rig.....


----------



## ds23pallas

Nothing special here. BB University blazer, BB OCBD Traditional Fit in blue Uni stripe, old club tie I found in dad's closet, Polo Prospect chinos, Vinyard Vines belt, Gap argyles and old Made in USA Sebago Classics:


----------



## Orgetorix

BB jacket, shirt, and sweater
Drakes tie
PRL flannels
C&J for BB shoes


----------



## CMDC

Finally, a good 'ol chilly fall day. Time to break out the big tweeds and flannel.

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
JPress blue ocbd
Rooster rep
LLB town and field flannels
Scotchgrain gunboats


----------



## Jovan

I'm jealous of you all. It's a high of 69 today. Only good for regular worsted if anything.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ds23pallas

From yesterday. BB OCBD, R.M. Williams boots, the rest LL Bean:


----------



## Wisco

ds23pallas said:


> From yesterday. BB OCBD, R.M. Williams boots, the rest LL Bean:


Where's the Bentley in this photo?


----------



## The Rambler

Based on a suggestion from C Sharp, here's a brand new Fair Isle from Anderson's of Shetland, a wonderful buy at 139 pounds, considering that it is a seamless handknit. Also, new Cavalry Twills from OC's, purchased based on an observation from Benson that they were selling out and not getting any more (I got a pair of olive as well). Thanks, guys.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Fall is splendid!!


----------



## Jovan

Sorry for the mirror pictures and the contrived "lifestyle" shot of my feet.

BBGF three patch sack blazer, LE PPBD and khakis, Liz Claiborne belt, Wigwam 625 socks, Florsheim pennies

(Not pictured) Grey cotton zip sweater for when it got colder outside










Took off the blazer when I got home.


----------



## Trip English

I approve of the Star Trek figurines. I'm not permitted to keep figurines in my own home. 

Please manage those wires.

Nice attire.


----------



## Trip English

Orgetorix said:


>


If I might ask, is that the current model from Brooks? If so, how much tailoring, if any, has been applied?


----------



## P Hudson

Getting to summer mode: BB ocbd (sleeves too long--about to be rolled up), 80s era J Crew khaki.


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> Sorry for the mirror pictures and the contrived "lifestyle" shot of my feet.
> 
> BBGF three patch sack blazer, LE PPBD and khakis, Liz Claiborne belt, Wigwam 625 socks, Florsheim pennies
> 
> (Not pictured) Grey cotton zip sweater for when it got colder outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Took off the blazer when I got home.


Couple of questions, Jovan. Are those tailored Legacy chinos? Also, how do you like the Wigwams? Are they very thick? Ichy or soft? Do they stay up well? I have an older pair of LE marino wool otc that color and love them. However they are relatively thin and very soft. Being otc they stay up well. I'm curious about the comfort and durability of the Wigwams. I know they were introduced as athletic socks.


----------



## Trip English

Salty - RUN AWAY. I tried the wigwams and they immediately stretched to approximately 28" in diameter and crept entirely down into my shoe. They also soaked up a sham-wowish amount of foot perspiration and refused to reach room temperature, vacillating wildly between fever-hot and ice-cold. 

No word of it a lie.


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> Based on a suggestion from C Sharp, here's a brand new Fair Isle from Anderson's of Shetland, a wonderful buy at 139 pounds, considering that it is a seamless handknit.


Very nice! Do they have the pattern that the Prince of Wales wore in the famous painting?


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I approve of the Star Trek figurines. I'm not permitted to keep figurines in my own home.
> 
> Please manage those wires.
> 
> Nice attire.


Kirk, Spock, and McCoy are actually my s/o's! We're both Trekkies though.

We're moving out in two months, so not terribly concerned with wire management.

Thank you. 



Saltydog said:


> Couple of questions, Jovan. Are those tailored Legacy chinos? Also, how do you like the Wigwams? Are they very thick? Ichy or soft? Do they stay up well? I have an older pair of LE marino wool otc that color and love them. However they are relatively thin and very soft. Being otc they stay up well. I'm curious about the comfort and durability of the Wigwams. I know they were introduced as athletic socks.


Yep, Tailored Fit Legacy Chino. I'm not crazy about the rise, but supposedly the newer Original and Casual Chino come up a bit higher if what the sales rep said is true.

625s aren't everyone's cup of tea, obviously. I was inspired by _Take Ivy_, though the preferred brand was Adler back then according to actual Ivy Leaguers. I think they're defunct now. Fox River also makes something similar. They're somewhat thick compared to the average athletic sock, though they also make a heavier "Husky" and thinner, exact sized "132". They felt a tad itchy at first but I've gotten used to it. Haven't had too many problems with them falling down, but I'm not sure if that's due to differences in my and Trip's lifestyle. They do stretch out but shrink back to size after a wash and dry. It's best to order just one pair from Freshpair.com (free shipping) to see if you like them. That way, you're not out too much money at least.

https://www.freshpair.com/Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html

https://www.foxsox.com/catalog/prod...order=stylenumber&code=All&selectedstyle=1177


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> If I might ask, is that the current model from Brooks? If so, how much tailoring, if any, has been applied?


Sorry, missed this question yesterday. Sadly, it is not a current model but an older one. Not sure of the vintage, but probably '70s/'80s. I didn't have it tailored at all, but it's very possible the original owner did.


----------



## dshell

Orgetorix said:


> I didn't have it tailored at all....


 That is an especially *amazing* fit in that case.


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC said:


> Very nice! Do they have the pattern that the Prince of Wales wore in the famous painting?


I don't see one on their website, but since they're mto, they might make one up. I know that one of the grandmas that works through Spirit of Shetland will, but it's pricier to get it done seamless (i.e., no frame method). There's a model called "grouse" that is close.


----------



## dorji

Great Fair Isle Rambler.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> Yep, Tailored Fit Legacy Chino. I'm not crazy about the rise, but supposedly the newer Original and Casual Chino come up a bit higher if what the sales rep said is true.


I can verify the Original has a noticably higher rise than the Legacy.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> Salty - RUN AWAY. I tried the wigwams and they immediately stretched to approximately 28" in diameter and crept entirely down into my shoe. They also soaked up a sham-wowish amount of foot perspiration and refused to reach room temperature, vacillating wildly between fever-hot and ice-cold.
> 
> No word of it a lie.


so you don't like them?


----------



## hardline_42

I think Trip is a little bit over-dramatic in the description of his Wigwam experience. Then again, he wears Corneliani, so....

IMO, they're good socks. I socked up last winter on both the 625s and 132s and they were my go-to casual socks as well as my hunting socks all season. Now, I don't know what kind of activity Trip was involved in that caused so much perspiration in his shoes (Sweatin' to the Oldies), but I wouldn't classify them as "performance" or even "athletic," despite their history. They're more akin to a pair of ragg wool socks than gym socks. While I haven't worn them with my Weejuns yet, they feel great in some rubber mocs or 4-eye bluchers.


----------



## dorji

hardline_42 said:


> I socked up last winter on both the...


That is kinda funny :icon_smile:


----------



## Trip English

"A civilized person needs much less locomotion than the doctors claim" - Gustave Flaubert 

I can't recall the exact itinerary of my day when I wore the wigwams, but I was either peddling my velocipede or picking out a new horizontally striped bathing costume.

And please don't mention the various Italian makes of my attire. I like to keep my credibility around here at a nice manageable "zero." For it to dip into the negative numbers would be catastrophic. 

On a serious note, I think that one of the issues I've always had with socks is that I'm thick through the legs and my calf circumference forces socks down into the shoe at an alarming rate. So socks like these that are essentially little foot sweaters don't have the elasticity required to stay put.


----------



## dorji

You guys ever accidentally upload images to imageshack without logging in? Know how to delete them? Anyways...
Flannel blazer:

The pleasant pheasant on wool challis:

Some patches for the tweed lovers:

:icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> On a serious note, I think that one of the issues I've always had with socks is that I'm thick through the legs and my calf circumference forces socks down into the shoe at an alarming rate. So socks like these that are essentially little foot sweaters don't have the elasticity required to stay put.


You are the first velocipede peddling, horizontally striped bathing costume wearing, fellow I have ever met that has not employed the services of the venerable sock garter.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## The Rambler

A long and difficult week draws to a close: cheers, friends!


----------



## eagle2250

dorji said:


> You guys ever accidentally upload images to imageshack without logging in? Know how to delete them? Anyways...
> Flannel blazer:
> 
> The pleasant pheasant on wool challis:
> 
> Some patches for the tweed lovers:
> 
> :icon_smile:


Classic combo...love the Bow Tie. Great look, overall!


----------



## The Rambler

great looking Hanna, dorji; perfect fit on that blazer.


----------



## C. Sharp

The Rambler said:


> I don't see one on their website, but since they're mto, they might make one up. I know that one of the grandmas that works through Spirit of Shetland will, but it's pricier to get it done seamless (i.e., no frame method). There's a model called "grouse" that is close.


Asking if they would run one up is a great suggestion. If not here is the spirit of Shetland links

https://www.shetland-handknits.co.uk/welcome.html

https://www.shetland-handknits.co.uk/prince.html


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> You guys ever accidentally upload images to imageshack without logging in? Know how to delete them? Anyways...
> Flannel blazer:
> 
> The pleasant pheasant on wool challis:
> 
> Some patches for the tweed lovers:
> 
> :icon_smile:


nephew,
good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Pappa

Rambler, Lub that Fair Isle!! Checked the website, gonna cost me! Quaff looks like a good choice, brand please?














[/QUOTE]


----------



## Trip English

Dorji, I don't know if you've mentioned it in the course of positing, but if you're married you have a very understanding wife to allow you to wear a tweed cap like that. That's one of the accessories that gets emphatically vetoed every autumn.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Rambler: That Fair Isle is to die for!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Pap, it's Yeungling lager, a great favorite around here :drunken_smilie:


----------



## P Hudson

Threadbare BB non-sack (muted gold and blue herringbone pattern), LE original OCBD, old tie, Bean trousers:


----------



## dorji

Thank you Rambler, Eagle, and Uncle.

Trip- we are not married yet. That patch tweed cap was the conversation starter when we first met-she is a good one.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> A long and difficult week draws to a close: cheers, friends!


Those colors are great, especially the blues. Another fine sweater.


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


>


Looking good suited up Uncle!


----------



## mcarthur

dorji said:


> Looking good suited up Uncle!


thank you


----------



## dorji

Nice look PHud. That apple makes it seem like you are up to something...


----------



## The Rambler

preparing to yard work: 1st time out for a wonderful old Pendelton wool shirt, acquired from 32 roll and rock on the exchange, Hardy Alsport cap, Quoddys and 625s:


----------



## Trip English

That's a terrific shirt Rambler!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Trip, it's an old school "medium," sleeves like 33, trim body.


----------



## Trip English

I haven't tried on a modern Pendleton, but the body on that shirt is hard to find these days.


----------



## jfkemd

Polo denim shirt
Barbour Beaufort
Orvis Chinos
unseen: LLB Blucher Mocassins


----------



## Jovan

ArtVandalay said:


> I can verify the Original has a noticably higher rise than the Legacy.


It was as low as 11" at one point. Makes as much sense as having slim fit shirts with shorter tails like a lot of brands do... with a low rise and short tails, how the frak do you keep it tucked in?! I'm all for trimmer fits, but only within the realm of sense (which a lot of fashion doesn't have).



hardline_42 said:


> I think Trip is a little bit over-dramatic in the description of his Wigwam experience. Then again, he wears Corneliani, so....
> 
> IMO, they're good socks. I socked up last winter on both the 625s and 132s and they were my go-to casual socks as well as my hunting socks all season. Now, I don't know what kind of activity Trip was involved in that caused so much perspiration in his shoes (Sweatin' to the Oldies), but I wouldn't classify them as "performance" or even "athletic," despite their history. They're more akin to a pair of ragg wool socks than gym socks. While I haven't worn them with my Weejuns yet, they feel great in some rubber mocs or 4-eye bluchers.


Hey, I'd wear them if I went jogging in the cold...

Try them with Weejuns. You'll like it.



Trip English said:


> "A civilized person needs much less locomotion than the doctors claim" - Gustave Flaubert
> 
> I can't recall the exact itinerary of my day when I wore the wigwams, but I was either peddling my velocipede or picking out a new horizontally striped bathing costume.
> 
> And please don't mention the various Italian makes of my attire. I like to keep my credibility around here at a nice manageable "zero." For it to dip into the negative numbers would be catastrophic.
> 
> On a serious note, I think that one of the issues I've always had with socks is that I'm thick through the legs and my calf circumference forces socks down into the shoe at an alarming rate. So socks like these that are essentially little foot sweaters don't have the elasticity required to stay put.


Fair enough. As I said, some people don't like them. I can accept their opinion even if it's WRONG. :devil:



The Rambler said:


> Pap, it's Yuengling lager, a great favorite around here :drunken_smilie:


One of the few good, mass-market American beers. :aportnoy:



P Hudson said:


> Threadbare BB non-sack (muted gold and blue herringbone pattern), LE original OCBD, old tie, Bean trousers:


The latter picture with a different background would make a great, whimsical painting.



The Rambler said:


> preparing to yard work: 1st time out for a wonderful old Pendelton wool shirt, acquired from 32 roll and rock on the exchange, Hardy Alsport cap, Quoddys and 625s:


Very nice. Like the fit on the shirt and you demonstrate perfectly why it isn't only for young fashion snobs.


----------



## P Hudson

Press sack, RLP Madras, BB square, Tan khakis


----------



## LouB

3/2 Huntington "Alpen Loden" three patch sack, paisley tie, and BB OCBD, all sourced from the exchange. My poor camera doesn't do the jacket justice, unfortunately. It's a really lovely green.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

P. Hudson: What buttons on that fantastic blazer? And what happened to your shirt cuffs? :icon_smile_wink:

LouB: Very nice. Personally, I try to take a full body photo outside in indirect sunlight whenever possible. It's the best at showing the colours and textures of clothing (short of having a professional photography studio in your home).

Since I don't have a tripod, my girlfriend has to take them. Apparently she's one of the few who understand why I'd want to take full body pics of myself for "random strangers" on the internet...


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> P. Hudson: What buttons on that fantastic blazer? And what happened to your shirt cuffs? :icon_smile_wink:


Those might be a true bone or horn button. They look a lot like tortoise shell, but not as orange. I only wear short sleeved Madras.

LouB, looks great. I really like that jacket.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Pap, it's Yeungling lager, a great favorite around here :drunken_smilie:


The pride of Pottsville, PA!!

(Ever since the Maroons and anthracite coal mining left town)



Jovan said:


> One of the few good, mass-market American beers. :aportnoy:


Time was, as recently as 20 years ago, it couldn't be bought outside of Eastern Pennsylvania.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick
BB
C&J


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


>


Hah, even the painter knew you never fasten the bottom button.


----------



## Wisco

Actual trad today, and almost the venerable Thrifty Gent / Org



















Slightly weird jacket fit this am. Apologies in advance.

Gitman pinpoint OCBD. $5.12 at local thrift store!
Robert Talbott wool challis tie. $3.29 at same thrift store!
PRL blazer $20 eBay
Bills M1P worn with suspenders. On sale from Hansen's in Iowa.
Alden PTB. Full price new :redface:
Targyle socks. $2.50


----------



## CMDC

Homage to Princeton today

3/2 flannel sack blazer from the English Shop, Princeton
BB unistripe ocbd
Rep tie from Langrock of Princeton--from the Trad Tie Swap Box--this one, I think, is going to be staying here in DC. I've loaded to box up and will be sending it off to its next stop tomorrow 
BB clark khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Patrick06790

Spot the Trad


----------



## CMDC

^Occupy NW CT???


----------



## leisureclass

^gotta be the kid in the hoodie in the front row!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Spot the Trad


Where's Patrick??

The reporter with the trad pencil and writing pad??

Found him.

Muttering "I don't need no damn digital recorders!!"


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> Homage to Princeton today
> 
> 3/2 flannel sack blazer from the English Shop, Princeton
> BB unistripe ocbd
> Rep tie from Langrock of Princeton--from the Trad Tie Swap Box--this one, I think, is going to be staying here in DC. I've loaded to box up and will be sending it off to its next stop tomorrow
> BB clark khakis
> Alden AWW


All you need is the Princeton hair cut and you're set.


----------



## Patrick06790

WouldaShoulda said:


> Where's Patrick??
> 
> The reporter with the trad pencil and writing pad??
> 
> Found him.
> 
> Muttering "I don't need no damn digital recorders!!"


Those things are more trouble than writing unless you are inside with absolutely no other noises. In a crowded meeting room you get every burp, fart, sneeze, clearing of throat; twitch, shuffling of feet, moving of chair, rustle of paper. Outside the mildest breeze sounds like a gale, and passing vehicles drown out everything.

So there.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Saltydog

LouB said:


> 3/2 Huntington "Alpen Loden" three patch sack, paisley tie, and BB OCBD, all sourced from the exchange. My poor camera doesn't do the jacket justice, unfortunately. It's a really lovely green.


I _remember_ that coat. A friend of mine had one just like it. Must have been 22+ years ago or longer. Beautiful jacket indeed. Great roll on your BB OCBD collar. What are the khakis?


----------



## LouB

Thanks! The pants are Dockers D3.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's outfit:









Brooks Brothers herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
Andover Shop pinpoint button-down
J. Press emblematic donkeys tie
Bills M2 (not shown)
Alden shell longwings (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
Barney's solid repp
No name worsted khaki pants
AE Randolph


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC, SirC, we count on you boys for true tradliness.SirC, love the welted lapels on your sack.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks so much, Rambler! I bought the jacket from Tweedy Don, and it was one of the best purchases I've ever made. I wear it a great deal.

CMDC: Fantastic, sir. Great jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

BB trad fit bd, old BB bow
Allen Solly Scottish cashmere vest (AS is rarely mentioned on the forum, but the older Scots cashmere
is up there with the best I know of)
O'Connell's whipcord trousers
Alden Cape Cods


----------



## Trip English

Nice marrying of tones all around, Rambler. The bow tie gets to deliver a little punch, but everything is muted without being dull.


----------



## fsl1856

ralph lauren navy suit
bb tie
bb shirt
bb lhs #8


----------



## The Rambler

That's very well done, fsl, and welcome to the forum! I think that the lhs in #8 add a nice casual note: that get up would be very different with a more "correct" pair of black captoes. I'll add, as one of our members likes to say, "consider a pocket square."


----------



## Jovan

fsl: Great outfit. I'd be inclined to go with lace up shoes instead of penny loafers with a suit.


----------



## Valkyrie

Fsl: Let me throw in with those who appreciate the pennies with a navy suit. I think it looks great and appropriate, unless your next stop is a Congressional hearing room.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> fsl: Great outfit. I'd be inclined to go with lace up shoes instead of penny loafers with a suit.


It's certainly fine to do that. I think it depends somewhat on whether you wear a suit just for special occasions, or more or less every day, as standard 'go to work' garb.


----------



## Jovan

All I said was "I'd be inclined" yet both of you are acting like I had venom against it!


----------



## The Rambler

don't be absurd


----------



## mcarthur

fsl1856 said:


> ralph lauren navy suit
> bb tie
> bb shirt
> bb lhs #8


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> BB trad fit bd, old BB bow
> Allen Solly Scottish cashmere vest (AS is rarely mentioned on the forum, but the older Scots cashmere
> is up there with the best I know of)
> O'Connell's whipcord trousers
> Alden Cape Cods


Rambler: Great bow and great shoes! Fantastic.


----------



## Saltydog

fsl1856 said:


> ralph lauren navy suit
> bb tie
> bb shirt
> bb lhs #8


Outstanding collar roll and a very well tied knot/dimple. I'm just curious is that a Brooks Bros. non-iron or must iron. It looks great. Nothing like a crisp really white shirt with a great collar.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> CMDC, SirC, we count on you boys for true tradliness.SirC, love the welted lapels on your sack.


Seconded! Really appreciate the consistent good looks guys.


----------



## dorji

fsl1856;1248723[IMG said:


> https://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f141/federicosae/24ffbf2f.jpg[/IMG]


Welcome. Nice knot, I like the shoes too :icon_smile:


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


>


Great colors, esp the bow is a nice touch. How do you like your cape cods? I am either going with them or a rancourt commissioned rubber soled penny for the winter.


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> don't be absurd


I resemble that remark! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## P Hudson

Press, LE, LE


----------



## Sir Cingle

dorji said:


> Seconded! Really appreciate the consistent good looks guys.


Thanks, Dorji! And right back at you!


----------



## fsl1856

Thanks for the comments everyone. I knew something would be said about the loafer/suit combo but it was a comfort thing, don't worry, i normally go with lace ups. 

Saltydog, it's a non-iron.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> Press, LE, LE


These components are fantastic but together I find them a bit off.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> All I said was "I'd be inclined" yet both of you are acting like I had venom against it!


If you are looking for an argument, I know where you can find one!!


----------



## Wisco

P Hudson said:


> Press, LE, LE


Perfect soft shoulder. Perfect.


----------



## conductor

J. Press blazer, Roundtree and Yorke tie, Dockers, targyes, Havoner shells


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> Great colors, esp the bow is a nice touch. How do you like your cape cods? I am either going with them or a rancourt commissioned rubber soled penny for the winter.


I think the Cape Cod beefrolls are terrific: solid, nice topgrain leather, replaceable gumlite sole is excellent for damp weather. Having said that, I'm intrigued by the talk about Rancourts, which look great. Probably can't go wrong either way.


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack from B&G of Philadelphia
Green unistripe ocbd
Atkinson's Irish poplin tie
BB Clark khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## leisureclass

Wow that jacket is a beauty! very Nice look CMDC


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD in ecru, dad's old Shetland Argyle V-Neck, old JAB sack, LL Bean Town & Country flannels in olive, Burberry argyle socks and Bass dirty bucks, classic Burberry Trench over all of it (not shown):


----------



## YoungClayB

A beautiful day here in Charlotte









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

Golf day: note extreme tradliness of driver, 1956 MacGregor (just a prop, havent used since the 70s)


----------



## Jovan

Overwhelmed by all the great looks on display. Instead of responding to each one, I'll just say to all: Great job!

That unique tie of CMDC's is worthy of comment, though. I haven't seen a colour combination quite like that before.


----------



## mcarthur

fsl1856 said:


> Thanks for the comments everyone. I knew something would be said about the loafer/suit combo but it was a comfort thing, don't worry, i normally go with lace ups.
> 
> Saltydog, it's a non-iron.


in nyc you find gentleman wearing the navy blue suit with either tassels or full strap


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Orgetorix

Casual day.
























BB
John Magee
C&J


----------



## Hardiw1

Polo - darted
LLB OCBD
Robert Talbott tie
Dockers 
Florsheim pennies


----------



## P Hudson

WouldaShoulda said:


> These components are fantastic but together I find them a bit off.


I'd like to blame your monitor for poor color rendering, but the fact is that I agree. I like the color of the shirt with the jacket, but don't know about the sum of the parts.



Wisco said:


> Perfect soft shoulder. Perfect.


Thanks. I wish I could find more like it.


----------



## jwooten

Orgetorix said:


> Casual day.


That's a very nice tweed, that's very similar to the colorway I've been looking for( I would like a windowpane as well). I see that it's BB is it of a certain vintage or recent?


----------



## Orgetorix

jwooten said:


> That's a very nice tweed, that's very similar to the colorway I've been looking for( I would like a windowpane as well). I see that it's BB is it of a certain vintage or recent?


Sorry, no - the jacket is John Magee, an Irish brand. The shirt and trousers ate BB. I thrifted the jacket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwooten

Orgetorix said:


> Sorry, no - the jacket is John Magee, an Irish brand. The shirt and trousers ate BB. I thrifted the jacket.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hardiw1 said:


> Polo - darted
> LLB OCBD
> Robert Talbott tie
> Dockers
> Florsheim pennies


This looks good.

I suspect it is modern and can be sourced quite readily and affordably.

Consider Targyles.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thank you
I don't think I've ever worn a pair of argyle socks in my entire life, but after seeing them in a few photos here, I must say I like the look. I will pick up a pair or two and give them a shot.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

That's what it's all about!!


----------



## ds23pallas

One of a few Italian jackets I have via Montreal. I can live with darts, side vents and such but I really dislike big shoulders. The half dozen or so Italian jackets/suits I own really do have lovely shoulder construction to them. Still, I don't wear them very often. I feel most comfortable in Bills, a trad fit button down, and a lumpy tweed sack.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ It looks very nice on you. I love the lapel roll.


----------



## fiddler

AlanC said:


> Very nice! Do they have the pattern that the Prince of Wales wore in the famous painting?


Spirit of Shetland does one.
https://www.shetland-handknits.co.uk/prince.html


----------



## Orgetorix

This blazer is slightly frustrating for me. I love the fabric and the 3-patch style, but the cut seems slightly off for some reason. While it doesn't feel particularly loose around the middle, it seems to make me look stouter than normal. Maybe it's just more sacky than my other sacks, I don't know. I need to see if my tailor can give it a little more shape without making it too tight.































BB Makers 3-patch flannel blazer
Budd shirt
Vintage gold and MOP links
No-name bow
PRL flannels
Florsheim shoes


----------



## leisureclass

^ I wouldn't touch it Org, IMHO it looks perfect in that photo.


----------



## The Rambler

^though I agree with lc that it doesn't _need_ tailoring, I do think that your coats usually have a little more shape on the sides. Beautiful shirt/tie.


----------



## Sartre

Agree with Rambler. I think it looks fine, but your coats do usually have a bit more shaping to them on the sides.

That said, very little of one's time is spent, thankfully, in the kind of pose you are in above. If you are like me, most of your time is spent with your jacket open or, if it is closed, with one or both hands in your pockets affecting a sort of casual, devil-may-care attitude that belies the seething mass of anxieties on the inside.


----------



## Trip English

I wouldn't worry too much about that jacket. We're our own worst critics. It looks as great as your usual getups.



















No tripod so just a composition shot today. And a bonus "Patrick Face" for those following along at home.


----------



## The Rambler

^looks great, nice tie on your bow.


----------



## CMDC

Trip, I gotta know more about that sport coat.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Trip! I dig the bow.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks guys. It's my floppiest bow. Great for a messy tie. Got it for like $5 at a Polo outlet.

CMDC, this is the sport coat. Nice soft shoulder, but darted and double vented. Got it on the last 25% off corporate sale. Fit and details are pretty damn close to Polo II, maybe slightly trimmer in the lower waist if that can be believed.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip, I've been trying to find something similar to that pattern in a vintage Harris Tweed to no avail. The whole rig is quite right on you.



Trip English said:


> Thanks guys. It's my floppiest bow. Great for a messy tie. Got it for like $5 at a Polo outlet.
> 
> CMDC, this is the sport coat. Nice soft shoulder, but darted and double vented. Got it on the last 25% off corporate sale. Fit and details are pretty damn close to Polo II, maybe slightly trimmer in the lower waist if that can be believed.


----------



## Trip English

Here's another pic from the ill-fated attempt to take pictures indoors in my cave of a house.


----------



## The Rambler

your "cave" is very cool, favor us with a few more indoor settings from time to time.


----------



## andcounting

Southwick tweed suit.
BB Black label tie
BB non iron!
Florsheim longwing shells (not shown)


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> Here's another pic...


Everything looks great. Especially like the way you've tied your bow and jacket material too. Nice looking house too.


----------



## dorji

Sun set comes earlier and earlier...


----------



## Jovan

BB's making darted 3/2s with soft shoulders now? They're definitely trying to compete with PRL.


----------



## Pappa

*Blazer Alterations*

Hey, leave the sleeping dog lie. One of the best fitting Jackets that you have posted in moons! This post looks as perfect as anyone could submit IMO. As I have told you before, loosen up, stop looking like a Ken doll. Grinnnnnnnn




























BB Makers 3-patch flannel blazer
Budd shirt
Vintage gold and MOP links
No-name bow
PRL flannels
Florsheim shoes[/QUOTE]


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> ...


Looks nice, esp like the tie+shirt.


----------



## AncientMadder

Some recent thrift store finds:

Brooks Brothers Feathertweed sack
Ben Silver tie
Brooks Brothers herringbone trousers
Florsheim Royal Imperials


----------



## mjo_1

^Excellent all around! Great jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> Some recent thrift store finds:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Feathertweed sack
> Ben Silver tie
> Brooks Brothers herringbone trousers
> Florsheim Royal Imperials


Perfect.


----------



## Benson

Oreg,
The fit seems fine to me, too, but the button point does appear a bit high, though perhaps just higher than usual. It is difficult to tell such things from photos, but I wonder if the quarters don't jut out a tad awkwardly on your left front panel.


----------



## CMDC

Barbour Beaufort
Lord Jeff shetland
Gant unistripe ocbd
Levis 501
LLB rugged loafers


----------



## TJN

Unknown brand tie
Simple silver tie bar
Vintage BB cable knit cardigan
J. Crew chinos (need to get them taken up)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, CMDC and TJN.

Casual Friday for me:









J. Press scarf
Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone tweed sack
J. Press Fair Isle sweater vest
J. Press end-on-end button down
Polo khaki cords (not shown)
Lousy, falling apart Weejuns (ditto)


----------



## Hardiw1

AncientMadder said:


> Some recent thrift store finds:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Feathertweed sack
> Ben Silver tie
> Brooks Brothers herringbone trousers
> Florsheim Royal Imperials


Nice, looking sharp.


----------



## Jovan

TJN said:


> Unknown brand tie
> Simple silver tie bar
> Vintage BB cable knit cardigan
> J. Crew chinos (need to get them taken up)


Very nice.


----------



## leisureclass

Ancient Madder really knocked it out of the park with that rig on the last page!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Yesterday...
















LE paintbrush shirt
LLB V-Neck Sweater
BB Sack Tweed
LE Original Chinos
Gap Argyles
Bass Bucks

...and today -
















BB Suit
BB OCBD
Private Club wool knit 
Florsheim Shell LWB


----------



## jwooten

ArtVandalay said:


> ...and today -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Suit
> BB OCBD
> Private Club wool knit
> Florsheim Shell LWB


Finally, the Ebay BB 3pc appears. Looks great Art!


----------



## Trip English

Fantastic rigs both days, Art! The shoulders on both those jackets are on the mark.


----------



## AncientMadder

I agree with Trip: those are both great! As a fellow 42L, I'm jealous of that three-piece you snagged. Fantastic.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree too: one of the nicest looking suits BB ever made.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks fellas. The suit is a dream.


----------



## TJN

L.L. Bean Signature Ranger Mocs making a debut


----------



## Trip English

Quite an unexpected day. No matter how times you read it on the weather site, it's hard to fathom this much snow before Halloween until it comes down on your head and knocks down every damn tree on your property. Remarkable that the power is still on.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Consider a beard and a flask.



Trip English said:


> Quite an unexpected day. No matter how times you read it on the weather site, it's hard to fathom this much snow before Halloween until it comes down on your head and knocks down every damn tree on your property. Remarkable that the power is still on.


----------



## Trip English

Flask (not shown)


----------



## Saltydog

ArtVandalay said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE paintbrush shirt
> LLB V-Neck Sweater
> BB Sack Tweed
> LE Original Chinos
> Gap Argyles
> Bass Bucks
> 
> Art--I've been trying to decide whether to order a pair of the LE Original Chinos. I really like the look of those. Are they regular fit or tailored? Is that color what they call Light Beige? How do you like them overall?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Salty - Those are the light beige in traditional fit. They are a bit darker than your typical British Khaki chino but I've grown to like the color a lot. They are great, sturdy chinos. Light years better than the Legacy Chinos. 
I have no complaints with the light beige. However, I also ordered the pants in navy and khaki taupe. These two colors fit drastically different from the beige. The fit was fine from the waist through the knee, however below the knee the fit was extremely tapered, to the point where the pants hugged my calves when I sat down in them. I admittedly have runners legs, however I've never experienced this in a traditional fit trouser, and had no issues with the khaki taupe. 
Give them a try though, they're great chinos. I'm actually returning the navy and taupe for more pairs in beige. Now I'm on to the Bean and their Double L chino to find that elusive pair of perfect navy chinos.


----------



## fsl1856

Last night's attire....


----------



## MDCEMII

fsl1856 said:


> Last night's attire....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great knot. Details on the shirt? Looks like pinpoint?


----------



## spielerman

[/QUOTE]

Just love this suit... !

Also, how did you fold that pocket square, always after that look, but never duplicated


----------



## Orgetorix

2/3 of the new suit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Nice hat, Org. Who makes it?


----------



## The Rambler

Nice colors - I'm liking the tie/ps/shoes combo with that suit. Good fit - unaltered?


----------



## ArtVandalay

spielerman said:


> Just love this suit... !
> 
> Also, how did you fold that pocket square, always after that look, but never duplicated


Your guess is as good as mine. My pocket square folds usually look like hell, I lucked into this one. It was a pretty big handkerchief, and I had to fold it many times over to get it to fit in my pocket, and part of it stuck out from behind. 
Most of the online resources for folds only cover the basics - TV fold, point fold, etc. But I see a lot of folds on the forums and on the blogs that I really like, but can never seem to duplicate correctly.

Really nice suit, Org.


----------



## Trip English

That's enough, Org. You have to stop making me feel so disheveled and lumpy.

Today:









Jacket: J.Press
Shirt: BB
Bow: Rugby


----------



## AncientMadder

Great fall colors, Trip. Wish I had that sweater. Looks perfect.


----------



## Pappa

Org, Great!! You did it.


----------



## Saltydog

ArtVandalay said:


> Salty - Those are the light beige in traditional fit. They are a bit darker than your typical British Khaki chino but I've grown to like the color a lot. They are great, sturdy chinos. Light years better than the Legacy Chinos.
> I have no complaints with the light beige. However, I also ordered the pants in navy and khaki taupe. These two colors fit drastically different from the beige. The fit was fine from the waist through the knee, however below the knee the fit was extremely tapered, to the point where the pants hugged my calves when I sat down in them. I admittedly have runners legs, however I've never experienced this in a traditional fit trouser, and had no issues with the khaki taupe.
> Give them a try though, they're great chinos. I'm actually returning the navy and taupe for more pairs in beige. Now I'm on to the Bean and their Double L chino to find that elusive pair of perfect navy chinos.


Thanks for the info, Art. I've ordered a pair of the Original chinos in light beige and a pair of the Casual chinos in khaki taupe. I'm anxious to see the contrast in the two. I was surprised to hear about the fit issues with the different colors of the Original--but should be okay since I ordered the light beige. I only ordered them about a 1/4" long so I hope they don't shrink much,


----------



## Saltydog

MDCEMII said:


> fsl1856 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's attire....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great knot. Details on the shirt? Looks like pinpoint?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to answer for fsl, but find it interesting that I commented on the great knot he sported in his last post (also a BB in red and gold) and asked--because it looked so great--if the shirt was iron or non-iron (he had already said it was BB, and I knew it was too smooth to be regular oxford). He replied that it was non-iron. Since it looks identical to the one I asked about, I would bet it too is BB non-iron pinpoint. It looks great! Makes me think again about the prejudice I had against the non-irons in my closet. In my opinion I think BB makes the best non-iron pp on the market...but many people on this forum hold them in disdain. Frankly, they have a lot of great features. I starch my non-treated pinpoints and oxfords and don't find the non-irons to be too stiff, "plasticy", or unbreathable like some. I find there is a place in my wardrobe for both. As we see...the collar above looks great and has a fine roll. Org. also wears BB non-iron buttondowns from time to time and they look great on him as well. I wish BB offered more non-treated ocbds...but in general a Brooks Bros. shirt is hard to beat. Period. Sure got our attention, didn't it!
Click to expand...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Saltydog said:


> Thanks for the info, Art. I've ordered a pair of the Original chinos in light beige and a pair of the Casual chinos in khaki taupe. I'm anxious to see the contrast in the two. I was surprised to hear about the fit issues with the different colors of the Original--but should be okay since I ordered the light beige. I only ordered them about a 1/4" long so I hope they don't shrink much,


I'll be interested to hear your review of the Casual chinos and how they compare to the Originals. Please let us know.
I've washed the Original chinos three times in cold water but I've air dried each time, so I have no idea how badly they may shrink in the drier.


----------



## fsl1856

MDCEMII said:


> fsl1856 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last night's attire....
> 
> Great knot. Details on the shirt? Looks like pinpoint?
> 
> 
> 
> Saltydog is correct, it's a BB non-iron again. I like them for occasions where a ocbd might be a bit too casual.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> That's enough, Org. You have to stop making me feel so disheveled and lumpy.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Jacket: J.Press
> Shirt: BB
> 
> Bow: Rugby


Trip: looks terrific, but, to address your 'disheveled and lumpy'issue: some people are just almost preternaturally neat. Not saying they don't work at it, but I think it's a gift of the gods. Others just seemed framed by nature to be disheveled and lumpy, and no amount of effort can hide it for long. I know it because I'm one of them. My advice, accept it, go with it, make the most of it. Actually, you don't need this advice, because you do, and do it as well as anybody. Maybe "rumpled" is a better word for it, but it can be a wonderful look, as you demonstrate in picture after picture. Loads of style, heaps of character. Fun to look it, self-expressive. (and not really lumpy and dishevelled).


----------



## Orgetorix

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice hat, Org. Who makes it?


Thanks! It's a vintage ('50s?) hat by Ken Kobb.



The Rambler said:


> Nice colors - I'm liking the tie/ps/shoes combo with that suit. Good fit - unaltered?


Thanks. Yes, it's unaltered at the moment, though the trouser length needs a little work.



Trip English said:


> That's enough, Org. You have to stop making me feel so disheveled and lumpy.


But I thought "disheveled and lumpy" was the Trad ideal! You're a much better Trad than I will ever be.



Pappa said:


> Org, Great!! You did it.


Thanks!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's get-up:









O'Connell's school boy scarf
J. Press 3/2 tweed sack
J. Press cotton sweater vest
J. Press repp tie
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
Polo stone chinos (not shown)
L.L. Bean blucher moccasins (ditto)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> That's enough, Org. You have to stop making me feel so disheveled and lumpy.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: J.Press
> Shirt: BB
> Bow: Rugby


I dig the colors, Trip. Very nice.


----------



## Jovan

Great looks everyone. Trip, disheveled and lumpy could never describe your outfits.

I'm afraid what I'm wearing today isn't very Trad. Bonus points to anyone who identifies the character or source.

Happy Hallowe'en!


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> Great looks everyone. Trip, disheveled and lumpy could never describe your outfits.
> 
> I'm afraid what I'm wearing today isn't very Trad. Bonus points to anyone who identifies the character or source.
> 
> Happy Hallowe'en!


Tony Montana?


----------



## Hardiw1

I'm stumped here. 
We've got a Tony Montana looking character. 
Assault rifle
First aid kit
Bottle of pills? hanging from belt
Unidentifiable object hanging from belt
Chain saw

I'll have to think on this a minute.


----------



## The Rambler

Making my day look a little dull, Jovan. Ah well, it was. 
Old sharkskin suit, Churchill bow, black lhs: after not wearing, in fact not owning black loafers for a good number of years, I find myself enjoying this relatively new pair:


----------



## dorji

Looking very good Rambler.

Trip- I like all the patterns.

Jovan- I have no idea.


----------



## fsl1856

BB 3/2 sack blazer
PRL university stripe ocbd
PRL tie
BB Chinos
Cole Haan bit loafers
Target socks
Timex on bb strap


----------



## Hardiw1

fsl1856 said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> PRL university stripe ocbd
> PRL tie
> BB Chinos
> Cole Haan bit loafers
> Target socks
> Timex on bb strap


Fantastic all around, love the tie.


----------



## Jovan

Bruce Wayne said:


> Tony Montana?


No... Tony wore a red shirt. Besides, the hair and rifle are wrong for it.



Hardiw1 said:


> I'm stumped here.
> We've got a Tony Montana looking character.
> Assault rifle
> First aid kit
> Bottle of pills? hanging from belt
> Unidentifiable object hanging from belt
> Chain saw
> 
> I'll have to think on this a minute.


Pipe bomb.


----------



## mjo_1

Hardiw1 said:


> Fantastic all around, love the tie.


I agree - Great jacket, too. Lots of nice looks lately.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan, has to be from a video game. Correct?


----------



## CMDC

BB brown herringbone 3/2 tweed sac
BB blue ocbd
Robt. Talbott for Georgetown University Shop tie
BB clark khakis
AE Kenwood


----------



## ArtVandalay

^^^
Good look. I like everything there, especially the square with that jacket.


----------



## AncientMadder

Seconded. Looks great, CMDC.


----------



## Trip English

Thirded. A well considered PS.


----------



## arkirshner

fsl1856 said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> PRL university stripe ocbd
> PRL tie
> BB Chinos
> Cole Haan bit loafers
> Target socks
> Timex on bb strap


nice tie but tied too short and pants look a tad too skinny


----------



## Jovan

kirsh, it looks fine to me. The tie is just a half inch above his belt and the trousers look relaxed.



Hardiw1 said:


> Jovan, has to be from a video game. Correct?


Correct.

https://left4dead.wikia.com/wiki/Nick


----------



## AncientMadder

Friday and Saturday:







Oxxford suit
Brooks Brothers loafers





LL Bean sweater
Orvis shirt (with not-pictured wild fish print)
501s
AE loafers
Olney cap
Wayfarers


----------



## Jovan

That's awesome, AM. I really like the fabric on that suit.


----------



## arkirshner

Jovan said:


> kirsh, it looks fine to me. The tie is just a half inch above his belt and the trousers look relaxed.


2 in at least, the wide part of the blade should rest at the top of the belt. Maybe I'm just too picky tonight.


----------



## fsl1856

> Hardiw1Fantastic all around, love the tie.​


thanks



> arkirshner
> nice tie but tied too short and pants look a tad too skinny


The pants are BB Hudson, I think the way i was standing there was a fold in the legs which made then look narrower then they actually are. Oh and once I pulled my pants up a bit it fixed the tie problem, they were riding a tad low and my shirt was bulging out a little bit.​


----------



## WouldaShoulda

fsl1856 said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> PRL university stripe ocbd
> PRL tie
> BB Chinos
> Cole Haan bit loafers
> Target socks
> Timex on bb strap


Textbook, real nice!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> AE Kenwood


Purchased during the recent clearence fire sale I hope.

I hesitated and lost.


----------



## ArtVandalay

fsl1856 said:


> The pants are BB Hudson, I think the way i was standing there was a fold in the legs which made then look narrower then they actually are. Oh and once I pulled my pants up a bit it fixed the tie problem, they were riding a tad low and my shirt was bulging out a little bit.​


The picture only shows the pants to about mid-thigh. I'm not quite seeing how one could derive that they're "too tight" based on that photo. Looks like they're plenty roomy to me. 
The whole outfit is a great look, nice work.


----------



## CMDC

Actually, ebay. They were worn once. Got them BIN for $60. I've been having really good luck w/ebay shoes lately. Got my Waldens the same way.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Purchased during the recent clearence fire sale I hope.
> 
> I hesitated and lost.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 corduroy sack
JPress blue ocbd
J McLaughlin madder tie
PRL charcoal flannels
AE Juneau


----------



## Trip English

Very nice CMDC. I sold the same corduroy jacket a little while back and haven't found a more suitable replacement. Should have hung on until I did.

Feeling good today about wearing this jacket. It's one of the few that made the cut from the recent culling, but the color is very challenging to pull off. I'm considering picking up some dark brown or olive moleskin trousers just to accomodate it. I've had it for probably about a year and this is its third outing.





































Jacket: Press
Shirt : Borrelli
Tie: Brooks
Watch: Seiko
Pants: Brooks
Shoes: Ralph


----------



## Orgetorix

Very nice, Trip. I like that jacket. Whipcord or cav twill in the same colors would work too.

















BB suit & shirt
Rivetz of Boston tie
AE shoes


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice, Trip. I have that Press jacket too, and I tend to do much tamer things with it.

Some very nice rigs recently, guys. Fantastic stuff all around!

Here's today's contribution:









Andover Shop 2-button tweed sack
McGeorge wool sweater-vest
J. Press emblematic airplanes tie
J. Press candy-striped button-down
Brooks Brothers khakis (not shown)
Alden Cape Cod beefroll loafers (ditto)


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Very nice CMDC. I sold the same corduroy jacket a little while back and haven't found a more suitable replacement. Should have hung on until I did.
> 
> Feeling good today about wearing this jacket. It's one of the few that made the cut from the recent culling, but the color is very challenging to pull off. I'm considering picking up some dark brown or olive moleskin trousers just to accomodate it. I've had it for probably about a year and this is its third outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Press
> Shirt : Borrelli
> Tie: Brooks
> Watch: Seiko
> Pants: Brooks
> Shoes: Ralph


All so well presented and so very nicely done, but there is snow on the ground and...and...and the Emperor has no socks. LOL, don't your feet get cold?


----------



## Trip English

Sir Cingle, what do you pair yours with? 

Eagle, I'm nicely ventilated. Unless and until the weather demands the donning of a balaclava, I will continue to appoint my feet in the free and easy manor to which they've become accustomed.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^I tend to wear it with merely a green emblematic, an ecru shirt, and khakis:


----------



## Trip English

Hmmm. I've tried it on with khakis, but always ended up changing it before leaving the house because I felt the colors were too similar.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Sir Cingle

Trip English said:


> Hmmm. I've tried it on with khakis, but always ended up changing it before leaving the house because I felt the colors were too similar.


I know what you mean, Trip, and on occasion I've worn the jacket with navy chinos. But I think the jacket comes across as pretty different from, say, stone-colored khakis. To me, at least, there seems to be sufficient contrast.


----------



## Trip English

You're probably right. I only have one pair of stone. Most are some shade of british tan.


----------



## The Rambler

Fwiw, I like it with those particular green cords.


----------



## The Rambler

Casual day at the office:


----------



## Jovan

It looks rather like country wear instead of for the office! Still nice of course.


----------



## The Rambler

Did I mention that set the dress code in my office? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wisco

Such good looks Gents. CMDC, Rambler, Org and Trip have been really "killing it", as my teenage daughter says.










BB windowpane flannel blazer
BB Ainsley collar OC shirt
LE tie
Gray worsted trousers
Brown shoes

I really need to find a good location for the WAYWT photo. Unlike Org or Jovan, my partner (wife) would laugh her ass off if I asked her to take my picture. She already calls me "Imelda" as I have more shoes than she does.....


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> Did I mention that set the dress code in my office? :icon_smile_big:


I'd be setting it to suit and tie... but then who would want to work for me?


----------



## Orgetorix

Wisco said:


> I really need to find a good location for the WAYWT photo. Unlike Org or Jovan, my partner (wife) would laugh her ass off if I asked her to take my picture. She already calls me "Imelda" as I have more shoes than she does.....


What happened to the storage room?


----------



## arkirshner

Wisco said:


> Such good looks Gents. CMDC, Rambler, Org and Trip have been really "killing it", as my teenage daughter says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB windowpane flannel blazer
> BB Ainsley collar OC shirt
> LE tie
> Gray worsted trousers
> Brown shoes
> 
> I really need to find a good location for the WAYWT photo. Unlike Org or Jovan, my partner (wife) would laugh her ass off if I asked her to take my picture. She already calls me "Imelda" as I have more shoes than she does.....


If your teenage daughter is anything like mine was, she is in the process of asserting herself vis her mother and part of that is if mother says A she will say B. In other words she knows your'e not Imelda and she might just appreciate a father who looks better than her friend's fathers. Besides, if your'e lucky she's daddy's girl. What if you asked her? Just an idea.


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan said:


> I'd be setting it to suit and tie... but then who would want to work for me?


Jovan, you'd fit right in: suit and tie, but with exceptions, such as slipping in for a couple of hours, and holing up in your office (as I did today).


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Such good looks Gents. CMDC, Rambler, Org and Trip have been really "killing it", as my teenage daughter says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB windowpane flannel blazer
> BB Ainsley collar OC shirt
> LE tie
> Gray worsted trousers
> Brown shoes
> 
> I really need to find a good location for the WAYWT photo. Unlike Org or Jovan, my partner (wife) would laugh her ass off if I asked her to take my picture. She already calls me "Imelda" as I have more shoes than she does.....


Wisco, I'd say _you_ are knocking it out of the park as evidenced above. It also looks like you are continuing to lose weight. If so--compliments. Btw--I, too, have been compared to Mrs. Marcos. Unfair comparison, I think. Ours were purchased with money made from the sweat of our brow--not ill-gotten gains or raiding our country's treasury. At least we can _try that _ploy and see if it somehow switches the conversation away from our conspicious consumption of fine shoe leather. Of course, with the wives, that would be a dubious attempt at best.


----------



## arkirshner

Saltydog said:


> I, too, have been compared to Mrs. Marcos. Unfair comparison, I think. Ours were purchased with money made from the sweat of our brow--not ill-gotten gains or raiding our country's treasury.


It is true that Mrs. Marcos had a lot of shoes and it is true that the treasury was raided, but most of her shoes in fact were gifts from the Philippine shoe industry who gave her a complimentary pair of every model. Imagine getting a complimentary pair of every Northampton shoe.( Even just a pair of every Alden and AE would be rather nice). We too, would have thousands.


----------



## Jovan

arkirshner said:


> If your teenage daughter is anything like mine was, she is in the process of asserting herself vis her mother and part of that is if mother says A she will say B. In other words she knows your'e not Imelda and she might just appreciate a father who looks better than her friend's fathers. Besides, if your'e lucky she's daddy's girl. What if you asked her? Just an idea.


Easier said than done. Can you imagine trying to ask your daughter to do that? I can't even remember how I broke it to my girlfriend.



The Rambler said:


> Jovan, you'd fit right in: suit and tie, but with exceptions, such as slipping in for a couple of hours, and holing up in your office (as I did today).


For some reason, I'm imagining you infiltrating your office building like in _Mission: Impossible_.



Saltydog said:


> Wisco, I'd say _you_ are knocking it out of the park as evidenced above. It also looks like you are continuing to lose weight. If so--compliments. Btw--I, too, have been compared to Mrs. Marcos. Unfair comparison, I think. Ours were purchased with money made from the sweat of our brow--not ill-gotten gains or raiding our country's treasury. At least we can _try that _ploy and see if it somehow switches the conversation away from our conspicious consumption of fine shoe leather. Of course, with the wives, that would be a dubious attempt at best.


Indeed, a great look. Wisco's been a great addition to the forum since joining and has learned much.

An aside: It seems that the 4" spread is a good look on a variety of people. I favour it, but am still trying to decide if I can go further with an English 5" spread.


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> Sir Cingle, what do you pair yours with?
> 
> Eagle, I'm nicely ventilated. Unless and until the weather demands the donning of a balaclava, I will continue to appoint my feet in the free and easy manor to which they've become accustomed.


Trip, when I read this and remembered your staunch stand on going sockless (which I have to admit I _had_ thought a tad extreme, it brought to mind a recent conversation with my brother. I had just bought a new pair of Sperry's to replace a pair my wife had forced me to abandon on the grounds they had gotten a bit smelly. He said that was because I always wore them without socks while he couldn't stand to wear any shoe without socks. He then related that our late father never wore socks in the summer time. Dad passed away when I was teen and my brother who is 9 years older remembers things I didn't notice at the time. I was amazed. Dad was born in 1909, could hardy be considered Ivy League influenced in his dress, and always insisted on wearing the best shoes he could afford. His feet did sweat a lot and he simply couldn't stand wearing socks in the heat of Mississippi summers. However--I wear socks most of the time except with boat shoes or perhaps some loafers. For his time, it sounds like my Dad would have tended to agree with your disdain for socks and for the same reason (comfort and ventilation--not to make a fashion statement). So, out for respect for my Father, I have to admire your passion for socklessness. Just had to tell that story...sorry if I went astray of the thread.


----------



## arkirshner

Jovan said:


> Easier said than done. Can you imagine trying to ask your daughter to do that? I can't even remember how I broke it to my girlfriend.


Maybe I'm just blessed but, in her interaction with me, my daughter , unlike her mother or step mother, has never been judgmental.


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> What happened to the storage room?


Fortunately the company I work for continues to grow and all the new employees have taken over the previously unused office space!


----------



## Wisco

arkirshner said:


> If your teenage daughter is anything like mine was, she is in the process of asserting herself vis her mother and part of that is if mother says A she will say B. In other words she knows your'e not Imelda and she might just appreciate a father who looks better than her friend's fathers. Besides, if your'e lucky she's daddy's girl. What if you asked her? Just an idea.


The women of our household all have a good sense of humor and enjoy ribbing dear old Dad. I take it in stride as I love them all dearly.

And yes, the daughter is Daddy's Girl, even if I still refuse to get her an iPhone...:wink2:


----------



## arkirshner

Wisco said:


> The women of our household all have a good sense of humor and enjoy ribbing dear old Dad. I take it in stride as I love them all dearly.
> 
> And yes, the daughter is Daddy's Girl, even if I still refuse to get her an iPhone...:wink2:


We are both blessed!


----------



## ArtVandalay

The pants look like hell in this picture, but here goes.








Shirt: BB
Tie: BB
Jacket: Charles McCabe, Providence RI 3/2 Sack
Trousers: LE Original
Hose: Targyle
Shoes: AE Pennies


----------



## dorji

Trip English said:


> Hmmm. I've tried it on with khakis...QUOTE]
> 
> What you have posted is very very good methinks. I am formulating a post on herringbone as a pattern, and specifically look forward to your input! Your past few posts have been great examples of multiple patterns.


----------



## ds23pallas

Everything BB, from late 80's to last year. The shirt is a non-iron that I thought I would try - I quite dislike it and won't be doing that again. The sack is Shetland wool.


----------



## Jovan

Of all non-iron shirts, I just can't see myself wearing a button-down that has been treated. That just seems... wrong.


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack for Harvard Coop
BB unistripe ocbd
Hathaway rep
BB Clark
Alden AWW


----------



## Wisco

My new office area is open enough to try it as a location for the WAYWT snap. The lighting isn't great however...




























Oxxford dark blue/gray houndstooth check suit
Gitman blue pinpoint OCBD
BB #1 repp tie
Paisley silk PS
Dainite soled scotch grain double-monks for the rainy weather


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Very sharp in the DB, Uncle. This thread has been wonderful lately. Wisco, great to have you back on track, and looking good. CMDC, it would be good to see a closeup of that tweed, on my machine I can't see much - brown and blue?

Cavalry twill blazer, Robt Talbott tie, Gitman shirt, Hertl flannels (Clock has been in my wife's family for 8 generations):


----------



## CMDC

^Its actually a very rich purple-ish blue. Like a lot of Harris Tweeds, it has numerous flecks of color scattered in--orange, green, brown.


----------



## hookem12387

wisco, going to need more details on those dubs!


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> wisco, going to need more details on those dubs!


For serious. Those are boss.


----------



## firedancer

Love the double monks Wisco. I'm in the market for a pair myself. Make?


----------



## Trip English

WISCO!!!

WHO MAKES THE SHOES???

You can't post a picture of incredible monks like that and then just go silent. Very poor form. My credit card is out, I just need to know to whom I should direct the funds...


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Very sharp in the DB, Uncle. This thread has been wonderful lately. Wisco, great to have you back on track, and looking good. CMDC, it would be good to see a closeup of that tweed, on my machine I can't see much - brown and blue?
> 
> Cavalry twill blazer, Robt Talbott tie, Gitman shirt, Hertl flannels (Clock has been in my wife's family for 8 generations):


nephew,
thank you


----------



## Wisco

Gents,

Sorry about that. I vacillate between full brand/model disclosure and just saying what's on.

I discovered Dub Monks about a year ago. To me, they are the perfect shoe to bridge the gap between a loafer and a lace-up. They also provide a bit more support than most loafers for my low arched feet.

I have two pair:

"A Grade" = Crockett and Jones Lowndes

and the "B Grade rainy day" shoes I wore today










They are from Run of the Mill, a small "curated" collection put together by a few men's fashion bloggers. This particular shoe is a ROTM and Mark McNairy collaboration that struck my fancy as a rainy day suit worthy shoe. It is no longer available, but Hipster crapola aside, the most recent iteration (lugged soles!) might be a good fit:

https://www.runofthemillshop.com/collections/shoes





Trip English said:


> WISCO!!!
> 
> WHO MAKES THE SHOES???
> 
> You can't post a picture of incredible monks like that and then just go silent. Very poor form. My credit card is out, I just need to know to whom I should direct the funds...


----------



## Trip English

MCNAIRY!!!!! I KNEW YOU WERE BEHIND THIS!

(shakes fists at the heavens)


----------



## hookem12387

Ah, I think McNairy actually did some more pebble grain dubs, Trip, for this year. I'm not sure where they're being sold, but I saw them in the (capsule) pictures someone posted awhile back. As for the ROTM stompers, those things would need far worse weather than I'd ever get down here, but maybe for yall's wet, white, and cold stuff.


----------



## Trip English

For the money I'd rather go with the AE custom program and add some lug soles to a pair of pebble grain Moras.


----------



## Jovan

All you need to push that outfit from great to even better is show a bit of shirt cuff!

I've never seen a navy blazer in cavalry twill before. That and serge seem to be rarely used these days.



The Rambler said:


> Very sharp in the DB, Uncle. This thread has been wonderful lately. Wisco, great to have you back on track, and looking good. CMDC, it would be good to see a closeup of that tweed, on my machine I can't see much - brown and blue?
> 
> Cavalry twill blazer, Robt Talbott tie, Gitman shirt, Hertl flannels (Clock has been in my wife's family for 8 generations):


----------



## The Rambler

^thanks, and you're quite right about the cuffs - don't know where they got to. :crazy:


----------



## dorji

^^Great looking jacket Rambler.


----------



## closerlook

Jovan said:


> Sorry for the mirror pictures and the contrived "lifestyle" shot of my feet.
> 
> BBGF three patch sack blazer, LE PPBD and khakis, Liz Claiborne belt, Wigwam 625 socks, Florsheim pennies
> 
> (Not pictured) Grey cotton zip sweater for when it got colder outside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ this is an old one, but I wanted to comment on the blazer. i just got a similar blazer sack from a nice ebayer so I've been on the spy for good blazer cuts. This looks especially good to me.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you! I hope you enjoy yours. The great thing about a 3/2 sack blazer is how well it goes with either khakis or grey flannels.


----------



## AncientMadder

Looks great, CMDC.



CMDC said:


>


Yesterday:

Andover Shop tweed jacket
BB sweater
PRL shirt
Dockers
Cheaney suede chukkas (recently acquired for $2 at Salvation Army, lightly worn)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I haven't been on here in a few days, but going through the last three pages I've learned something from nearly every post. The fits, the pocket squares, the pattern matching -- all great. That's not to say I haven't learned a lot from the other parts of this thread, but I really appreciate some of the latest posts.

Thanks very much for sharing your attire, gentlemen.


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful jacket, AM, very Andover Shop.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## ds23pallas

Barbour Beaufort weather has arrived:


----------



## AdamsSutherland

It's pouring in Bloomington, today.

Patagonia rain jacket
10" Beanboots
Dockers D1s in their equivalent of "stone"
Blue BB OCBD- slim fit
LLB Norwegian- old model
Rolex Submariner on "selvedge" NATO strap


----------



## Wisco

It sure feels like Fall around southern Wisconsin... snow and rain mix on the way home from work last night. We have a small outdoor patio on the back of the office. Let's see how this location works.




























BB black/white/light blue plaid Camel Hair jacket 
Blue and white pencil stripe spread collar shirt
Artkinsons orange ground with blue paisleys poplin tie
LE Chinos
Alden PTB


----------



## Orgetorix

Best location yet, Wisco. It'd be great if your photos were a bit larger, though! 

Outfit looks great, too. Three patterns is daring, but that shirt's stripe is so fine that it works.


----------



## CMDC

BB tweed 3/2 sack
JPress blue ocbd
LE knit tie
LLB olive khakis
Alden for BB shell ptbs


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Best location yet, Wisco. It'd be great if your photos were a bit larger, though!
> 
> Outfit looks great, too. Three patterns is daring, but that shirt's stripe is so fine that it works.


Thanks. I attempted to find a suitable PS for pattern #4, but just couldn't pull it off. Plain white also didn't seem to harmonize, so sans PS today.... but patterned socks might count for something?!


----------



## Orgetorix

Four patterns is extraordinarily difficult and I have almost never seen it done well. Including all of my own efforts.


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip English said:


> MCNAIRY!!!!! I KNEW YOU WERE BEHIND THIS!
> 
> (shakes fists at the heavens)


Haha, funny.


----------



## AlanC

These are almost certainly made by Sanders as the interior stamping and style of the buckle tabs are identical to my E.T. Wright pair of double monks.



Wisco said:


> and the "B Grade rainy day" shoes I wore today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are from Run of the Mill, a small "curated" collection put together by a few men's fashion bloggers. This particular shoe is a ROTM and Mark McNairy collaboration that struck my fancy as a rainy day suit worthy shoe. It is no longer available...


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB tweed 3/2 sack
> JPress blue ocbd
> LE knit tie
> LLB olive khakis
> Alden for BB shell ptbs


good shine on your shells


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

ravello medallion cap toe
argyles otc


----------



## Orgetorix

Bright coat for a dim day.
























Daks
BB
BG&C
PRL
C&J


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Bright coat for a dim day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daks
> BB
> BG&C
> PRL
> C&J


I love that coat. Superb.

I managed to find a Daks PS with a similar pattern, but not the coat.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Fantastic coat...great picture.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. I hate the leather buttonholes and may see if my tailor can do something about them, but the coat itself is growing on me. It's definitely bolder than the majority of my wardrobe.


----------



## Phenom

Fantastic coat. Leave the buttonholes as they are...in a few years you can have elbow patches put on to match. Only thing missing is a hat.



Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. I hate the leather buttonholes and may see if my tailor can do something about them, but the coat itself is growing on me. It's definitely bolder than the majority of my wardrobe.


----------



## YoungClayB

Orgetorix said:


> Bright coat for a dim day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daks
> BB
> BG&C
> PRL
> C&J


Org. I like the jacket very much. It goes great with the toned down knit tie. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AncientMadder

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful jacket, AM, very Andover Shop.


Thanks, guys! It's one of my favorite jackets and doesn't get worn enough. I snagged it from the An Affordable Wardrobe shop when it first opened.

Orgetorix: The navy knit tie with the colorful-patterned jacket is a combo that never fails. Nice. By the way, is your blog on pause for now?

Wisco: I love the Atkinsons tie.

About the monkstraps: I know that Sanders has made shoes for McNairy in the past. I bet AlanC is right about the Run of the Mill/McNairys.


----------



## Pappa

*Coat for a Dim Day!*



Orgetorix said:


> Bright coat for a dim day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daks
> BB
> BG&C
> PRL
> C&J


 Org, fantastic!! Great presentation, beats the oops out of the Ken doll look! The bar just keeps getting higher!


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> All you need to push that outfit from great to even better is show a bit of shirt cuff!
> 
> I've never seen a navy blazer in cavalry twill before. That and serge seem to be rarely used these days.


I used to hear "blue serge suits" referred to all the time before I knew the difference in fabrics. It's true, one almost never hears anything described as serge these days. Leaving me with the question, what exactly is serge? What is tne difference in serge and, say, gaberdine. All I can find is that it is a twill type fabric. Obliged for anyone who can enlighten me.


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## Trip English

^Indy's there beneath the table? Can I also assume you're highlighting a crucial passage in Flusser's _Dressing The Man_?

Well done.


----------



## Trip English

Org, the way you balanced that jacket is perfect. It's a very nice piece.


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> I used to hear "blue serge suits" referred to all the time before I knew the difference in fabrics. It's true, one almost never hears anything described as serge these days. Leaving me with the question, what exactly is serge? What is tne difference in serge and, say, gaberdine. All I can find is that it is a twill type fabric. Obliged for anyone who can enlighten me.


My mother the Professor of the History of Costume enlightened me by noting that both serge and gabardine are "twill fabrics" meaning they have a prominent diagonal ribbed surface created by how they are woven. Serge has this texture on BOTH sides of the fabric (a denim fabric is thus a serge) while gabardine has the texture only on ONE side; the other side is smooth.


----------



## AncientMadder

Jos A Bank Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
BB tie
LLB flannels
Florsheim shell Royal Imperials
Targyles


----------



## eagle2250

^^
AncientMadder, the fabric of which that tweed is crafted is remarkable...the weight, the patterning and the subtle coloration incorporated in the design. Indeed, the jacket projects such a presence of it's own, it must be thorn proof and quite literally bullet proof, as well()! Nicely done, Sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## arkirshner

hookem12387 said:


>


Hook,

Please pass on my compliments to the photographer who has captured a well balanced composition.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hook - Who made the sweater, if I may ask? Great look, and great photograph.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ArtVandalay said:


> Fantastic coat...great picture.


Now I want a coal stoker...


----------



## Wisco

Casual Friday










Drumohr single-ply cashmere cable knit sweater, natural color
BB red/navy gingham sports shirt
Navy LE pants
Clarks desert boots, waxed leather


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, y'all. Brooks sweater (last yr) and desert boots (no Indy's, unfortunately)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Not too scintillating, but here's today's get-up:









Brooks Brothers 3/2 herringbone sack
Ryder & Amies repp
J. Press pinpoint button-down
Bill's M2s (not shown)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Alden NST AWW (ditto)


----------



## YoungClayB

Hey guys. I have been sick for the last 3-4 weeks and have barely had the motivation to bathe - much less put on clothes.

The tweed thrifting gods smiled on me with this sack from H. Stockton (Atlanta). I'm not sure how much wear it will get in the long run, but you just don't see jackets like this for sale at men's shops anymore.


























Shirt: Lands End
Pants: Bills M3
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Jacket: H. Stockton
Shoes: AE MacNeil
Socks: Target

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

I like it. Good fit. Needs pressing. Hope you're on the mend.


----------



## mcarthur

YoungClayB said:


> Hey guys. I have been sick for the last 3-4 weeks and have barely had the motivation to bathe - much less put on clothes.
> 
> The tweed thrifting gods smiled on me with this sack from H. Stockton (Atlanta). I'm not sure how much wear it will get in the long run, but you just don't see jackets like this for sale at men's shops anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Lands End
> Pants: Bills M3
> Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Jacket: H. Stockton
> Shoes: AE MacNeil
> Socks: Target
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nephew,
I hope you are on the road to feeling better


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Hardiw1

YoungClayB said:


> The tweed thrifting gods smiled on me with this sack from H. Stockton (Atlanta). I'm not sure how much wear it will get in the long run, but you just don't see jackets like this for sale at men's shops anymore.


Wow, love that jacket, and nice choice of tie with it. Great fall look.


----------



## The Rambler

Casual Friday 
Worth and Worth "Madison" fedora
1980s LE shirt
Alan Paine cashmere vest
Alden Suedes


----------



## AlanC

^ Fantastic buttons! We need more info.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Alan, my favorites. They're simply slices of ram's horn. Got them from my tailor. I'm sure I could buy a set from him (I've never seen them anywhere else), If you, or any member, is interested. Here's a closeup:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Those are fantastic!!


----------



## Trip English

Very nice!

I like your watch as well.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Casual Friday
> Worth and Worth "Madison" fedora
> 1980s LE shirt
> Alan Paine cashmere vest
> Alden Suedes


sharp looking attire
worth and worth hat shop on madison ave-brings back the old days


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> sharp looking attire
> worth and worth hat shop on madison ave-brings back the old days


Yes, might even say the good old days. Your man is better, I think, but I feel a certain loyalty...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## hookem12387

rugby sweater (on sale for ~$45 for a few more days)


----------



## JDC

hookem12387 said:


> rugby sweater (on sale for ~$45 for a few more days)


Great shot. How much cuff is rolled here?


----------



## hookem12387

About 2" total length, rolled twice so the cuff is only about 1". Raleigh denim, btw, if anyone is interested (great jeans).


----------



## Trip English

First real outing with the new blazer.

Everything but shoes: RL
Shoes: L.L. Bean Signature


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, the blazer is phenomenal.


----------



## Trip English

It really is. That's actually a crap picture. I may actually resort to a covert washroom pic. The lighting in and around my ramshackle cottage is terrible and I feel I owe it to this stunning garment to capture its essence.


----------



## The Rambler

that's a 3/2 double vent? (can't tell from photos).


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

hookem12387 said:


> rugby sweater (on sale for ~$45 for a few more days)


Looks good, is that the one with elbow patches?

Trip- polo II?


----------



## Trip English

Rambler - Yes. 3/2 roll, double vent

TBS - Yes. Polo II.


----------



## The Rambler

I think that that's your cut, Trip. Only possible exception I could take is that the buttons are awfully bright.


----------



## Trip English

I think that's just the glare of the toilet lights!

In person they're no brighter than my OC's or BB blazers.


----------



## hookem12387

TBS, it is, yes. Wish they weren't there, although I was complimented on them specifically by a few of the guys working at J Crew yesterday (ended up pointing them to the sale, apparently even J Crew employees don't like the low armholes of their sweaters). The lighter weight, slightly less warm construction is actually perfect for my weather. 

Trip, I believe that has become my grail blazer. I saw it yesterday at the RL store, drooled, and now seeing your pics... Awesome piece. One day


----------



## Trip English

I've wrung my hands over this thing for some time now, but the price was too good to pass up. Just under 50% off with the stacked sales. The OC's blazer was a great blazer and I don't think I'll be parting with it, but after picking up a Polo II sport coat I feel like there's no going back. Knowing that these things can be had on eBay for around $250-$350 and on sale at RL stores for half price or less I just can't see spending new-jacket money on anything else.


----------



## YoungClayB

Trip. I like your new Blazer. Congrats and enjoy wearing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spielerman

Trip English said:


> I've wrung my hands over this thing for some time now, but the price was too good to pass up. Just under 50% off with the stacked sales. The OC's blazer was a great blazer and I don't think I'll be parting with it, but after picking up a Polo II sport coat I feel like there's no going back. Knowing that these things can be had on eBay for around $250-$350 and on sale at RL stores for half price or less I just can't see spending new-jacket money on anything else.


Agree with everyone about this being your cut. The waist, the shoulders, fantastic.....

Now someone needs to help me with this Ralph Lauren "stacking" on discounts... grail blazer, and grail shell boots..


----------



## Jovan

That's a great blazer and it works well on you, Trip.


----------



## Hardiw1

Polo jacket
LLB ocbd
Talbott tie 
RL pants


----------



## Trip English

That's a very cool tie, Hardiw1. Kindly place it in the swap box and send it toward CT. (-:


----------



## Trip English

spielerman said:


> Agree with everyone about this being your cut. The waist, the shoulders, fantastic.....
> 
> Now someone needs to help me with this Ralph Lauren "stacking" on discounts... grail blazer, and grail shell boots..


During big seasonal sales there will often be a blanket discount (this time it's 40%) and then there will be an additional 15% off (which is what it is this time as well). It's not like BB where there's a corporate membership and stacking is a shot in the dark. It's just a standard sales technique. That being said, the blazer I got is regularly $1,195. I got it for $573. Still a nice chunk of change, but I'll be putting elbow patches on this thing in ten years. It's the same feeling I had when I got my first pair of Alden LHS.

As Hookem mentioned, the shell is on sale in the stores as well. Shell loafers for less than $400 in some cases.


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip English said:


> That's a very cool tie, Hardiw1. Kindly place it in the swap box and send it toward CT. (-:


Thank you, that is a recent ebay find. Robert Talbott for Mac Hugh. Caught my eye and is even better in person. It will be staying in north Alabama for a while, although, it may find its way into the box on future rounds! I'm very excited about the arrival of that box by the way. Thanks for all the work you put in, it is appreciated.


----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> Rambler - Yes. 3/2 roll, double vent
> 
> TBS - Yes. Polo II.


nephew,
the blazer looks very good! again enjoy wearing
you should be aware that these blazers are addictive


----------



## ArtVandalay

Trip - Great blazer, but I really love that tie. I've never much cared for striped knits before, but I may just have to look for one now.
Also, I've got to say that you bear a strong resemblence to Sean Lennon in the sideways mirror shot. I don't know that he dresses that well, though.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Art. The tie was a recent find at Century 21 in NYC. All the Ralph Lauren ties were $12.99. Prettay, prettay, prettay good.


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> I think that that's your cut, Trip. Only possible exception I could take is that the buttons are awfully bright.


You've found the perfect blazer, Trip...wear it it good health for many years. Personally, I like the bright buttons, Rambler. But, it is very much an individual thing.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ArtVandalay

BB Sack
LE Shirt
LE Shetland Sweater
LE Original Chinos
Leatherman Surcingle
LLB Mocs
Target Socks


----------



## Trip English

Nice look, Art. Casual elegance.


----------



## Trip English

It's so much easier to dress up in this weather. I want to live exclusively between October 1st and New Year's Day. All brisk weather, a little bit of snow, and the anticipation of holiday gathering after holiday gathering.





































Sport Coat: RL Polo II
Shirt: RL
Tie: RL (Thanks _Trad Tie Swap Box_®!)
Vest: Barbour
Watch: Seiko tank
Pants: RL
Shoes: Magnanni


----------



## Orgetorix

I heartily agree, Trip. This is the best season.
























Southwick suit
BBGF shirt
Drakes tie
PRL square
J&M shoes


----------



## Trip English

^Are those the updated Wayfarers?


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> ^Are those the updated Wayfarers?


If by "updated" you mean "knocked off by some cheap Chinese factory and sold in the mall at 3 for $20," then yes!


----------



## Trip English

Not quite! 

There are new wayfarers that seem to be wider and more rectangular.


----------



## CMDC

I thought that tie looked familiar. Glad you like it. Looks better on you than me. :smile:



Trip English said:


> It's so much easier to dress up in this weather. I want to live exclusively between October 1st and New Year's Day. All brisk weather, a little bit of snow, and the anticipation of holiday gathering after holiday gathering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: RL Polo II
> Shirt: RL
> Tie: RL (Thanks _Trad Tie Swap Box_®!)
> Vest: Barbour
> Watch: Seiko tank
> Pants: RL
> Shoes: Magnanni


----------



## Trip English

Glad to know the origin!

It's right up my alley. All thin and floppy. Nice ralphy pattern. 

It's actually the only tie I took out!


----------



## The Rambler

disgruntled: Sunday night dinner party, an invitation accepted by She Who Must Be Obeyed, over my wimpy protest:


----------



## YoungClayB

Rambler, have you thought of trying some jackets with a softer more natural shoulder? I think a little softness in the shoulder would do you good - not that your jacket above looks bad by any means at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

I appreciate the suggestion, Clay, and actually have had a few totally unconstructed jackets, but a knobby collar bone and the forward curve of my shoulder line gives them (or me) a lumpy look I don't like. It's actually minimally padded, only in the front, and quite soft in feel.


----------



## absent_prof

The Rambler said:


> disgruntled: Sunday night dinner party, an invitation accepted by She Who Must Be Obeyed, over my wimpy protest:


I love the shoes! You are a style icon Rambler.


----------



## AlanC

^Rambler, your host wanted your sartorial splendor to enliven the evening. Next time protest with jeans and a sweatshirt. Attire like that will only lead to more invitations. 

@Orgetorix, enviable shine on those shoes.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

back from dinner, not so bad, really, after a drink or two - thanks, gents.


----------



## CBtoNYC

hookem12387 said:


> TBS, it is, yes. Wish they weren't there, although I was complimented on them specifically by a few of the guys working at J Crew yesterday (ended up pointing them to the sale, apparently even J Crew employees don't like the low armholes of their sweaters). The lighter weight, slightly less warm construction is actually perfect for my weather.
> 
> Trip, I believe that has become my grail blazer. I saw it yesterday at the RL store, drooled, and now seeing your pics... Awesome piece. One day


I've got a couple of those Rugby shaggy shetlands, Hookem. Per Trip English's suggestion last year at about this time, I removed the elbow patches with a seam ripper. The removal process takes a bit of time and patience (15 mins per patch? -- but maybe that's just due to my lack of dexterity), but it did seem to me that having the patches on a new sweater looked a little bit affected. Saving the patches for when I might actually need 'em, a sportcoat being the more likely use.


----------



## Orgetorix

AlanC said:


> @Orgetorix, enviable shine on those shoes.


No credit due to me - it's the handiwork of a wonderful older lady who plies her trade in the barbershop near my office. She does good work.


----------



## Beefeater

Bills OCBD
Southwick Sack.


----------



## Jovan

How is the Bills OCBD? I've never seen anyone on a clothing forum wear one. I was under the impression that due to sport shirt sizing it wouldn't be right with a tie.


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> No credit due to me - it's the handiwork of a wonderful older lady who plies her trade in the barbershop near my office. She does good work.


she must be something to see! in Philly I've never seen any but men, and only the very best can come close to that finish.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> disgruntled: Sunday night dinner party, an invitation accepted by She Who Must Be Obeyed, over my wimpy protest:


Dinner party with freinds or family of SHMBO??

That's why the Almighty invented booze!!


----------



## Wisco

A little extra time this morning, so I ventured out into the yard for a few quick WAYWT pics. I recently bought this suit off Da Bay and finally got it back from the alterations tailor. The chest/shoulders are about as pretty as it gets, though the button hole is a wee bit too high for my body. No matter, the chest/shoulders make up for it...










Shirt sleeves are hiding a little.










Textured tie and PS contrast a smooth suit and shirt.

Fall is always a good time to break out the "POW style" suede shoes with a suit.










Chester Barrie for Saks Fifth Ave light gray worsted suit
Ledbury white spread collar shirt
Blue heather wool tie
Wool PS
Alden suede short wings, single-oak sole


----------



## YoungClayB

Shirt: Brooks Brothers Slim Fit
Tie: Lands End
Pants: Banana Republic
Jacket: HT by Cricketeer
Shoes: AE Hastings (Chili)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass

Yesterday:
Wayfarers
Bean Norwegian
LE OCBD
Press Khakis
(not shown) Eastland Moccs


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB red unistripe ocbd
Kilgour, French, and Stanbury paisley tie
BB clark chinos
AE Walden


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> she must be something to see! in Philly I've never seen any but men, and only the very best can come close to that finish.


check out shoe shine stands in grand central station


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> A little extra time this morning, so I ventured out into the yard for a few quick WAYWT pics. I recently bought this suit off Da Bay and finally got it back from the alterations tailor. The chest/shoulders are about as pretty as it gets, though the button hole is a wee bit too high for my body. No matter, the chest/shoulders make up for it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt sleeves are hiding a little.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Textured tie and PS contrast a smooth suit and shirt.
> 
> Fall is always a good time to break out the "POW style" suede shoes with a suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chester Barrie for Saks Fifth Ave light gray worsted suit
> Ledbury white spread collar shirt
> Blue heather wool tie
> Wool PS
> Alden suede short wings, single-oak sole


looking trim in your good looking attire-keep up the good work


----------



## mcarthur

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB red unistripe ocbd
> Kilgour, French, and Stanbury paisley tie
> BB clark chinos
> AE Walden


nice shine on lhs


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Good looking Chester Barrie, Wisco. Best fit yet through chest and shoulder; also, excellent trouser length, not too long. Who makes that nice nubbly tie?


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Good looking Chester Barrie, Wisco. Best fit yet through chest and shoulder; also, excellent trouser length, not too long. Who makes that nice nubbly tie?


Thanks. My first "bespoke Saville Row suit"... 'cept not bespoke for me! Seriously, it is one of my better Flea Bay scores for price paid/quality ratio.

This jacket has further my education of chest and armhole fit for a tailored jacket. To think I started from a Men's Warehouse suit with football player padded shoulders and armholes the size of water pipes!

The tie is from internet haberdasher Kent Wang.


----------



## The Rambler

You're a hard guy to fit. (I am too, for entiely different reasons). Hard, but not impossible, as that suit demonstrates. It must be nice to have a body like a mannequin, and be able to pick anything off the rack and expect a perfect fit. I would be Tweedy Don's best customer.


----------



## Jovan

Wisco, may I add to the chorus that your latest look is one of your best.


----------



## Trip English

leisureclass said:


> Yesterday:
> Wayfarers
> Bean Norwegian
> LE OCBD
> Press Khakis
> (not shown) Eastland Moccs


I like the look a lot, but are the glasses photo-shopped in? They seem imune to the effect of the rest of the photo.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks Trip. Haha no, those are my real sunglasses they're the newer wayfarers in a larger size. As for the effect on the photo, that was the mrs. with her Iphone so I'm not really sure. Oh and in case anyone was wondering, that's the https://loring-greenough.org/ in the background.


----------



## MDCEMII

leisureclass said:


> Yesterday:
> Wayfarers
> Bean Norwegian
> LE OCBD
> Press Khakis
> (not shown) Eastland Moccs


Awesome. Like a young, trad Bob Dylan.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> You're a hard guy to fit. (I am too, for entiely different reasons). Hard, but not impossible, as that suit demonstrates. It must be nice to have a body like a mannequin, and be able to pick anything off the rack and expect a perfect fit. I would be Tweedy Don's best customer.


Thanks for the kind words Rambler. You're absolutely correct that I'm a hard body type to fit. A well cut 46-48R jacket, with a 21 inch shoulder and large enough but not sloppy armholes is a rarity around here and the world of tailored clothing in general.

I admire Trip English's new Polo blazer and the close fit that looks so good on him, but I would look like a stuffed Wisconsin bratwurst with such a cut.



Jovan said:


> Wisco, may I add to the chorus that your latest look is one of your best.


Thanks for the kind words. It means a lot from someone with your keen eye.


----------



## Beefeater

Jovan said:


> How is the Bills OCBD? I've never seen anyone on a clothing forum wear one. I was under the impression that due to sport shirt sizing it wouldn't be right with a tie.


Theirs is a very thick, heavy oxford cloth. I have no problem with the sizing and the collar seems fine with a tie. I wear an XL and am 6'4, 190lbs. It is a somewhat billowy fit but I need the XL due to my height. Brooks USA made is still the standard in my opinion.


----------



## srivats

Very nice looks, Wisco and LeisureClass!


----------



## EastVillageTrad

AA406 Amber
BB Windowpane BD Shirt
BB Knit Polo Blue/Grey
LE Chinos
JPress blue surginle belt
BB Black/Pink Argyles
Dexter Penny Loafers

Changing in the office for a dinner tonight:

AA406 Amber
BB Sack Shawl DJ w/ matching trousers
LE Black/White polka dot pocket sq
Rosette 
BB Cummerbund
BB Bow
BB Formal Shirt
Alden 9901


----------



## Wisco

Pissing rain and 35F outside... will likely turn to snow showers by afternoon. No client contact today and lots of report writing at my desk! I managed the household this morning as my wife is at a conference. I did manage to get all the kids out the door to school, but did not manage a tie.

My happy place is my new found ability to fit nicely into M2P Bills. A slimmer cut, but not too slim for my body. I kind of like them.



















J.Press flannel sack blazer
LE Paintbrush shirt
Bills M2P khakis
Tripp's favorite Dub Munk rain shoes


----------



## Trip English

That's also Trip's favorite LEPB shirt. I may steal that look today.


----------



## The Rambler

Langrock tartan jacket, Hiltl flannels, Bean's slipover, elderly LE pinpoint, lhs #8


----------



## ArtVandalay

That's a great jacket!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Meh.


----------



## Trip English

I never thought of it before, but considering how much of our wardrobes likely overlap, I can just look at the last page or two of WAYWT to plan my outfit.

So today I'm dressed the same as Wisco. And Rambler, that's a helluva jacket. It's great to see the bolder patterns coming out this time of year.


----------



## Trip English

Org, only you could "Meh" that outfit. Very well put together. What's your source for the square? I have trouble with big bold pocket squares most of the time, but that's a great alternative to the white TV fold.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Trip English said:


> Org, only you could "Meh" that outfit. Very well put together. What's your source for the square? I have trouble with big bold pocket squares most of the time, but that's a great alternative to the white TV fold.


Agreed. Love the colored edges on the white square.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
LE emblematic w/hound dogs
LLB olive chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## Wisco

ArtVandalay said:


> Agreed. Love the colored edges on the white square.





Trip English said:


> Org, only you could "Meh" that outfit. Very well put together. What's your source for the square? I have trouble with big bold pocket squares most of the time, but that's a great alternative to the white TV fold.


A low price alternative is thetiebar dot com.... about $8 a pop for a broad variety of colored edge white PS.

Just a satisfied customer. Nothing more.


----------



## Orgetorix

Tiebar looks like a great source. I've also seen them in linen at JAB for around $30, IIRC. Mine is a charity thing that Brooks sold to its associates when I worked there.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I had no idea Tie Bar even sold pocket squares. Awesome variety they have, thanks Wisco.



Wisco said:


> A low price alternative is thetiebar dot com.... about $8 a pop for a broad variety of colored edge white PS.
> 
> Just a satisfied customer. Nothing more.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks for the reminder on this. I always forget about them. Great selection of squares. I need a collar bar too.



Wisco said:


> A low price alternative is thetiebar dot com.... about $8 a pop for a broad variety of colored edge white PS.
> 
> Just a satisfied customer. Nothing more.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Langrock tartan jacket, Hiltl flannels, Bean's slipover, elderly LE pinpoint, lhs #8


good looking attire


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## mcarthur

Trip English said:


> I never thought of it before, but considering how much of our wardrobes likely overlap, I can just look at the last page or two of WAYWT to plan my outfit.
> 
> So today I'm dressed the same as Wisco. And Rambler, that's a helluva jacket. It's great to see the bolder patterns coming out this time of year.


i like your blazer


----------



## The Rambler

^speaking of wardrobe overlap, I note that both of you well turned out gentlemen are sporting the blazer/pocket square/no tie look, which I find myself going for more than I used to, no doubt because of the forum influence. The lively ps is a good tie substitute for blazer/sportcoat days; I need to build up my supply.


----------



## Trip English

Thank you, Uncle. Truly my favorite article of clothing right now.

Rambler, I've really cut down on ties because I always seem to wind up taking them off to protect them while I'm moving something at the showroom. A sturdy collar and a nice PS has served me well.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> ^speaking of wardrobe overlap, I note that both of you well turned out gentlemen are sporting the blazer/pocket square/no tie look, which I find myself going for more than I used to, no doubt because of the forum influence. The lively ps is a good tie substitute for blazer/sportcoat days; I need to build up my supply.


I find the open collar/blazer/PS to be the bridge between the shulbs who wear a blazer over a golf shirt and the full suits and boots rig. It shows you give a hoot without appearing threatening to the "never wear a tie" crowd. Used appropriately, it can be satisfying and subdued all at once. It also allows me to wear a loud shirt without feeling like I'm screaming "look at me!".

We always talk about how one element of dress is showing respect for those you are with: Not bringing out the "blood sport rig" when meeting with a department full of shy technical people shows respect for them too.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^speaking of wardrobe overlap, I note that both of you well turned out gentlemen are sporting the blazer/pocket square/no tie look, which I find myself going for more than I used to, no doubt because of the forum influence. The lively ps is a good tie substitute for blazer/sportcoat days; I need to build up my supply.


nephew,
you are more than welcome to join our team of the good looking young gentleman and the old man


----------



## Timeisaperception

For the warmer weather today:
Arrow Brigade 60/40 OCBD in Pink
BB Hudson light tan khakis
NOS Bass Weejuns in burgandy

And I just switched out of said OCBD for a Sero 60/40 red/blue/yellow plaid sport shirt.


----------



## Pappa

*You Got it Bud!*



The Rambler said:


> Langrock tartan jacket, Hiltl flannels, Bean's slipover, elderly LE pinpoint, lhs #8


Rambler--- OMGAWD, it don't get no better than that!!


----------



## P Hudson

Changing seasons: Press jacket, LE shirt. Below, a couple days worth of Polo Madras (made in India).


----------



## Saltydog

Trip English said:


> I never thought of it before, but considering how much of our wardrobes likely overlap, I can just look at the last page or two of WAYWT to plan my outfit.
> 
> So today I'm dressed the same as Wisco. And Rambler, that's a helluva jacket. It's great to see the bolder patterns coming out this time of year.


Trip (and all the rest going with coat sans tie)...looks like what has become my daily uniform. (Btw is that a pink BB OCBD? Testing my eye.) I recently bought several new regimental stripes and wool slacks in an attempt to step my game back up a bit. Still, I find myself going back to an open collar with khakis and a blazer or sport coat. The ties won't go to waste, because I have to wear them when on the air. I always absolutely loved ties...still do. However, I just cannot seem to get up for wearing one again on a regular day in and day out all day basis. Khakis are so addictive I can't wait to get back in a pair as soon as I get home after wearing my gabs. So much easier and more pleasant to just put them on first thing and be done with it for whatever comes up. Don't think I'll ever be able to revert back to the suit and tie, or even expensive slacks/sportcoat and tie look on a daily basis. Still enjoy looking neat and well dressed--just not dressed up. However, I do admire those who do...as well as those who don't.


----------



## hookem12387

Salty, I'm going to guess the shirt is a LE pink paintbrush, but it could be some fancier pink gingham.


----------



## The Rambler

PH, an lol on the croquet ball. Thanks for the comments on that old tartan jacket guys - it started out as party duds (dud?), but has worked its way into the regular lineup.


----------



## Trip English

It's actually a red gingham (for some reason I packed the LE paintbrush that Wisco is wearing away with the summer clothes) spread collar RL custom fit. Bought 4-5 years ago and still going strong. 

My intent was to blatantly copy Wisco's outfit.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> PH, an lol on the croquet ball. Thanks for the comments on that old tartan jacket guys - it started out as party duds (dud?), but has worked its way into the regular lineup.


Take a closer look. It is actually a cricket ball that I happened upon the other day--one of the advantages of having a college as your back yard.

I really like your jacket too. You wear it well.


----------



## Wisco

Trip English said:


> It's actually a red gingham (for some reason I packed the LE paintbrush that Wisco is wearing away with the summer clothes) spread collar RL custom fit. Bought 4-5 years ago and still going strong.
> 
> My intent was to blatantly copy Wisco's outfit.


I believe we have officially jumped the shark now that Trip is blatantly copying me...:biggrin:


----------



## Trip English

I think we're saying "Nuked the Fridge" these days, but I wouldn't apply the term to my homage.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> I find the open collar/blazer/PS to be the bridge between the shulbs who wear a blazer over a golf shirt and the full suits and boots rig. It shows you give a hoot without appearing threatening to the "never wear a tie" crowd. Used appropriately, it can be satisfying and subdued all at once. It also allows me to wear a loud shirt without feeling like I'm screaming "look at me!".


Since you put it that way, it's worth a try!!


----------



## Wisco

It's really yucky outside... 33F and sleeting. Maybe 4 inches of snow by evening.

I don't often wear black trousers or shoes, but they seemed the best fit with this outfit. I copied the look from the Ben Silver catalog I received in yesterdays' mail.










A little strangeness on the upper arm at the shoulders...



















BB camel hair jacket, black and white plaid with blue underplaid
LE white broadcloth shirt
LE repp tie
White cotton PS with navy border
LE black gabardine trousers, full break!
Hannover black SC longwings


----------



## Patrick06790

Indian Summer continues, to make up for the October snow storm.

We're talking Southwick from the Bottomless Closet of Tweedy Don. Year-rounders in the Ben & Jerry configuration (ie. a 37 instead of a 36, I like to keep a few on hand). The blueish-grey LE cotton sweater vest that is the single most versatile item in my own substantial wardrobe. The AE Sanfords I found at a thrift shop for $2.

And the tie from The Cordial Churchman, which is pound for pound the best deal out there in the cottage artisan world.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Patrick, that's a great bow. A good reminder that I have to send some ties to Ellie for conversion.

Also, that's a very handsome Timex. I don't suppose it's a current model?










Here's me, today, acting like a horse's ass.

Blazer & cords - RL
Shirt & tie - BB
Shoes - CH


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Timex Easy Reader from six or seven years ago, I think. With my failing eyesight it's my go-to watch.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit
Budd shirt
Austin Reed tie
AE Brantley boots

Photos taken with my phone today, so they're a bit wonky.


----------



## The Rambler

pardon the "soft focus"


----------



## jwooten

^ gives it a more "trad" feel. Is focus trad?:icon_cheers:


----------



## Jovan

Wisco said:


> It's really yucky outside... 33F and sleeting. Maybe 4 inches of snow by evening.
> 
> I don't often wear black trousers or shoes, but they seemed the best fit with this outfit. I copied the look from the Ben Silver catalog I received in yesterdays' mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little strangeness on the upper arm at the shoulders...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB camel hair jacket, black and white plaid with blue underplaid
> LE white broadcloth shirt
> LE repp tie
> White cotton PS with navy border
> LE black gabardine trousers, full break!
> Hannover black SC longwings


I know this seems like a stereotypically iGent response but: Why not charcoal? That's what I thought they were in the first picture.



Patrick06790 said:


> Indian Summer continues, to make up for the October snow storm.
> 
> We're talking Southwick from the Bottomless Closet of Tweedy Don. Year-rounders in the Ben & Jerry configuration (ie. a 37 instead of a 36, I like to keep a few on hand). The blueish-grey LE cotton sweater vest that is the single most versatile item in my own substantial wardrobe. The AE Sanfords I found at a thrift shop for $2.
> 
> And the tie from The Cordial Churchman, which is pound for pound the best deal out there in the cottage artisan world.


Fantastic sport coat. Which colour are the Year'ounders?



Trip English said:


> Patrick, that's a great bow. A good reminder that I have to send some ties to Ellie for conversion.
> 
> Also, that's a very handsome Timex. I don't suppose it's a current model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, today, acting like a horse's ass.
> 
> Blazer & cords - RL
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Shoes - CH


If you mean no socks in your weather, then yes, you are acting like one. 

Seriously though, the shirt and tie have me intrigued. Is that a tab collar or just a pinned one? I also can't see the tie well enough to know what kind it is.


----------



## Patrick06790

^^ Lands End Year-Rounders, snagged during one of these near-constant sales. They're getting into JAB territory — not that I am complaining.


----------



## Jovan

I saw that you already said that and then revised my question to what colour you were wearing. Lands' End can have pretty misleading colours on the website.


----------



## Patrick06790

They call it khaki


----------



## leisureclass

I want to be Patrick when I grow up. Awesome.


----------



## Trip English

It's a pinned collar and the tie is a vintage BB dark green something. It was in the high 50s today. We're a solid 30 degrees from even a consideration of socks. If my face can be comfortably exposed, certainly my ankles will survive.


----------



## mcarthur

Orgetorix;1252089/q163/jccavanaugh/4ea8e0eb.jpg[/IMG said:


> AE Brantley boots
> 
> very good shine on your boots


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> It's a pinned collar and the tie is a vintage BB dark green something. It was in the high 50s today. We're a solid 30 degrees from even a consideration of socks. If my face can be comfortably exposed, certainly my ankles will survive.


Just wait, I'm going to slip some 625s on your feet when you're not looking. :devil:


----------



## Saltydog

Patrick06790 said:


> They call it khaki
> 
> ~
> 
> Patrick...are those you are wearing the tailored fit model like the ones in the link? If so, how is the rise compared to the traditional fit?


----------



## Patrick06790

Saltydog said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They call it khaki
> 
> ~
> 
> Patrick...are those you are wearing the tailored fit model like the ones in the link? If so, how is the rise compared to the traditional fit?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think there's much difference at all. What there is - or isn't - is a lot of extra fabric in the rear.
> 
> "Tailored fit" in LE-speak means "less voluminous."
Click to expand...


----------



## dorji

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack


REally like that jacket!


----------



## closerlook

Trip, 
you've really hit your stride of late.



Trip English said:


> Patrick, that's a great bow. A good reminder that I have to send some ties to Ellie for conversion.
> 
> Also, that's a very handsome Timex. I don't suppose it's a current model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, today, acting like a horse's ass.
> 
> Blazer & cords - RL
> Shirt & tie - BB
> Shoes - CH


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Patrick, that's a great bow. A good reminder that I have to send some ties to Ellie for conversion.
> 
> Also, that's a very handsome Timex. I don't suppose it's a current model?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's me, today, acting like a horse's ass.
> 
> .......


LOL. Perhaps to your eyes, a horses ass,
but to ours, a future pair of shell cordovan shoes! 

Overall...looking good, as always.


----------



## The Rambler

looking sharp. is that a creek down the hill?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Perhaps we will get skating pond shots in a month or so!!


----------



## CMDC

A few new things...

PRL unconstructed brown herringbone 3/2 jacket. This is a recent thrift find. The shoulders are completely unpadded and the fabric is actually a very soft wool, not tweed.
PRL club collar shirt
LE knit tie
PRL charcoal flannels
Scotchgrain gunboats


----------



## ArtVandalay

Fantastic jacket, love the patch pockets.


----------



## Wisco

Ital-O-Trad today








[/URL]





Brioni for Barneys 3 button jacket. Like CMDC's jacket today, it is a totally soft shoulder and fits like a sweater.
Gitman blue OCBD
BB wide wale "Elliot" cords, loden color
Alden Cigar SC PTB


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Trip English

Wisco - A+

Exceptionally flattering. Really well done.


----------



## Trip English

CMDC - Wowsers. That's a terrific RL jacket.


----------



## Patrick06790

BB jacket is two-button and darted, but don't tell anyone. I have a sack version - same camel hair, same pattern almost exactly - but darn if it hasn't become a little small. Somebody must be sneaking in my house when I'm not here, taking in a bit here and there.

Tie is the Sam Hober version of the you-know-what.


----------



## Trip English

Patrick - Sleazy continental details aside, the fit on that jacket is very good. Particularly the shoulders.

Today is the return of the job site gentleman. Tromping around in the mud. By noon I'd taken off the jacket, the vest, and the roof of my jeep. Unreal.














































Jacket - BB
Vest - Barbour
Shirt - BB
Belt - RL
Jeans - Gap
Shoes - Indyz


----------



## hookem12387

What Brooks jacket is that, Trip? your shots have been absolutely stellar lately


----------



## Trip English

Thanks Hookem. It's this one. Got it on the ultra-sale a few weeks back. It's not the best made garment in the world, but for $300 and change it does the job.


----------



## The Rambler

In keeping with the Italian theme, or perhaps out of sympathy for their economic struggles, the maiden voyage of a new fedora, ordered a couple months ago, a wondefully soft Italian job, by Guerra, for Worth and Worth, and an old jacket made of Italian cashmere:


----------



## andcounting

Deansgate Blazer
BB Shirt, Tie, Pants
Florshiem Shell Longwings (not shown)


----------



## dorji

Yesterday..

and today:

Looking good everyone!


----------



## The Rambler

excellent, as usual, Dorji. The flat caps, which you wear very well, really complete your look!


----------



## srivats

Trip English said:


> Patrick - Sleazy continental details aside, the fit on that jacket is very good. Particularly the shoulders.
> 
> Today is the return of the job site gentleman. Tromping around in the mud. By noon I'd taken off the jacket, the vest, and the roof of my jeep. Unreal.


Love this photo, Trip. Very nice outfit and great choice of colors. Try a pair of wranger 13 MWZ sometime.


----------



## JDC

Dorji those are nice looks. I think I'd opt for slightly darker pants on the latter outfit, maybe even a mid-gray or charcoal. It would make the vest look not quite as dark.


----------



## jwooten

Trip English said:


>


Strange question, but I've been looking for a good leather band for my watch. Is that the band that came with the watch or is it sourced elsewhere?

Excellent look!


----------



## Bandit44

The Rambler said:


> excellent, as usual, Dorji. The flat caps, which you wear very well, really complete your look!


Agree. You wear the hats well, Dorji. Also, great roll on those collars.


----------



## Trip English

jwooten - it's an el-cheapo no-name leather NATO strap from eBay. Prolly like $15 shipped.


----------



## AdamsSutherland

Enjoying the recent fits, Trip. 

I've been dying to share this with you for months- IMHO P3s would do your face a huge service over the current pair.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Adam. Interesting feedback. I've worn P3s on and off since college (before I even knew what the shape was called). My last pair were crystal Oliver Peoples P3s that I'd had for almost 10 years until the bridge snapped. I've never gotten so many compliments as I have with these round ones, though.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> In keeping with the Italian theme, or perhaps out of sympathy for their economic struggles, the maiden voyage of a new fedora, ordered a couple months ago, a wondefully soft Italian job, by Guerra, for Worth and Worth, and an old jacket made of Italian cashmere:


nephew,
good looking fedora, enjoy wearing


----------



## jwooten

Thanks, Trip. Almost picked up a Polo II coat thrifting the other day, I credit you with allowing me to looks past the RL label and examine it to begin with.


--
As an aside, oh snap that's 100! I'll have to post a picture some time to reveal the man behind the curtain.


----------



## Saltydog

Wisco said:


> Ital-O-Trad today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brioni for Barneys 3 button jacket. Like CMDC's jacket today, it is a totally soft shoulder and fits like a sweater.
> Gitman blue OCBD
> BB wide wale "Elliot" cords, loden color
> Alden Cigar SC PTB


Really super looking rig, Wisco...as usual. Is that Gitman a pinpoint or their heavy-weight "Cambridge" Oxford cloth?


----------



## hookem12387

Off to bar review


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> In keeping with the Italian theme, or perhaps out of sympathy for their economic struggles, the maiden voyage of a new fedora, ordered a couple months ago, a wondefully soft Italian job, by Guerra, for Worth and Worth, and an old jacket made of Italian cashmere:


Rambler: I cannot fathom how you do it, but your facial experssion consistently seems to channel the nationality of the manufacturer of the clothing that you chose to showcase each day. Today's is indeed the facial expression of an Italian gentleman...a great look and indeed, a magnificent fedora! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Thanks Hookem. It's this one. Got it on the ultra-sale a few weeks back. It's not the best made garment in the world, but for $300 and change it does the job.


One would never know the pattern looks as good as it does by the BB web shot. Your photos do it much better justice.


----------



## The Rambler

eagle2250 said:


> Rambler: I cannot fathom how you do it, but your facial experssion consistently seems to channel the nationality of the manufacturer of the clothing that you chose to showcase each day. Today's is indeed the facial expression of an Italian gentleman...a great look and indeed, a magnificent fedora! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, my friend. I guess you're saying the clothes make the man? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> good looking fedora, enjoy wearing


Thanks, uncle. No hat has given me such straight-out-of-the-box pleasure. You, AlanC and I seem to be the only fedora-lovers posting here on the forum. I realize that they are out of fashion, but you gentlemen don't know what you're missing!


----------



## AAF-8AF

A-2 for Veterans Day.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, uncle. No hat has given me such straight-out-of-the-box pleasure. You, AlanC and I seem to be the only fedora-lovers posting here on the forum. I realize that they are out of fashion, but you gentlemen don't know what you're missing!


nephew,
we are like the dead poet society-need to keep it secret


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> A-2 for Veterans Day.


nephew,
outstanding!


----------



## mcarthur

AAF-8AF said:


> A-2 for Veterans Day.


nephew,
outstanding!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Off to bar review


You wear jeans and OCBD together as well as anyone can. Are those dirty bucs? I really like the green colour on the shawl sweater.


----------



## leisureclass

The Rambler said:


> You, AlanC and I seem to be the only fedora-lovers posting here on the forum. I realize that they are out of fashion, but you gentlemen don't know what you're missing!


That is a really nice hat! I went to a local hat shop the other week with the wife and a friend, tried on something pretty similar, but in a darker brown. On the way out of the shop, both the mrs. and my friend agreed that 30 was the minimum age for such a hat and I reluctantly agreed that they were right, guess I'll join you in a few years. I don't know if I speak for the other 20 somethings on the forum, but I think fedoras are in similar category as some GTH items, they only work on a more seasoned gentleman let's say. I mean that in the best way.


----------



## The Rambler

AAF-8AF said:


> A-2 for Veterans Day.


This forum includes many who have served honorably, past and present. A salute to all!


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> excellent, as usual, Dorji. The flat caps, which you wear very well, really complete your look!


Thanks Rambler, I will join the fedora club someday..

JDC I agree about darker pants, I have some fully lined flannels which will make an appearance in the upcoming months.

Thanks Bandit- they are regular ole BB shirts, although mercer has two very nice looking tattersall cloths available that I have my eye on.


----------



## dorji

AAF... and all who have served- Thank you!


----------



## Odin

Orgetorix said:


> I heartily agree, Trip. This is the best season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick suit
> BBGF shirt
> Drakes tie
> PRL square
> J&M shoes


Could you help me with the pocket square fold? I bought my first silk ps recently and I am struggling to get the right effect. Yours looks awesome.


----------



## Orgetorix

Fox Knapp peacoat
BB shirt & sweater underneath
Levis 514s
Alfred Sargent suede chelseas
J Crew bag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco

Saltydog said:


> Really super looking rig, Wisco...as usual. Is that Gitman a pinpoint or their heavy-weight "Cambridge" Oxford cloth?


Regular pinpoint. $5.12 at local thrift store!


----------



## Wisco

Three hundred miles round trip in the car, one really positive customer visit and now back to the office for a brief spell before heading home. I don't think I look too rumpled at the end of a long day....



__
https://flic.kr/p/6336019750

BB sack blazer
MTM gray/blue check broadcloth shirt
Luciano Barbera grandine rep tie
White cotton PS with gray border
Gray trousers
AE Strands, dark brown


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
You look great. I'm sure you made a positive impression on your customer. Wow, that was a super deal on the Gitman. Those shirts are hard to beat.


----------



## Saltydog

eagle2250 said:


> Rambler: I cannot fathom how you do it, but your facial experssion consistently seems to channel the nationality of the manufacturer of the clothing that you chose to showcase each day. Today's is indeed the facial expression of an Italian gentleman...a great look and indeed, a magnificent fedora! :thumbs-up:


Great looking hat, Rambler. Not sure I see the Italian expression that Eagle is referring to--but I'm going to stare at the picture until I do Try wearing a beret and see if you look French. Then, maybe a Fez! Wasn't Lon Cheaney "The Man of A Thousand Faces"? lol


----------



## P Hudson

Son's 18th birthday party tonight:

Chaps shirt and Polo trousers, Crew dirty bucks.


----------



## The Rambler

Wisco said:


> A low price alternative is thetiebar dot com.... about $8 a pop for a broad variety of colored edge white PS.
> 
> Just a satisfied customer. Nothing more.


Once again, Wisco, an oustanding haberdashery tip: a couple tiebar silk squares arrived today, and they are a nice heavy silk, with decently rolled edges and good color. (I went for the larger size, the standard seems too small for my taste, but at that price, why not?)


----------



## The Rambler

leisureclass said:


> That is a really nice hat! I went to a local hat shop the other week with the wife and a friend, tried on something pretty similar, but in a darker brown. On the way out of the shop, both the mrs. and my friend agreed that 30 was the minimum age for such a hat and I reluctantly agreed that they were right, guess I'll join you in a few years. I don't know if I speak for the other 20 somethings on the forum, but I think fedoras are in similar category as some GTH items, they only work on a more seasoned gentleman let's say. I mean that in the best way.


Well, keep it in mind, lad. From the pics I've seen it would do very well on you right now, but if you're going to solicit sartorial opinions from your new bride, it's probably best to try to follow them. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> Once again, Wisco, an oustanding haberdashery tip: a couple tiebar silk squares arrived today, and they are a nice heavy silk, with decently rolled edges and good color. (I went for the larger size, the standard seems too small for my taste, but at that price, why not?)


You're welcome. No reason to spend big dollars on pocket squares, especially for basics.


----------



## Hardiw1

Wisco said:


> You're welcome. No reason to spend big dollars on pocket squares, especially for basics.


I agree, excellent tip. I just ordered a few, gonna check them out. I must say they have a great selection, many attractive patterns, and I love those white/colored border ones you sport.


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass said:


> That is a really nice hat! I went to a local hat shop the other week with the wife and a friend, tried on something pretty similar, but in a darker brown. On the way out of the shop, both the mrs. and my friend agreed that 30 was the minimum age for such a hat and I reluctantly agreed that they were right, guess I'll join you in a few years. I don't know if I speak for the other 20 somethings on the forum, but I think fedoras are in similar category as some GTH items, they only work on a more seasoned gentleman let's say. I mean that in the best way.


Try a stingy brim fedora. She'd be crazy not to like it.


----------



## dorji

Good to see summer PHudson!


----------



## mcarthur

bills cords


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan said:


> Try a stingy brim fedora. She'd be crazy not to like it.


Thanks Jovan, and Rambler for the advice.


----------



## Wisco

Cool morning before a business trip. Travel clothes



__
https://flic.kr/p/6343680193

LE "Moon England cloth" tweed jacket. Green with lilac, burgundy and tan pattern
PRL blue shirt
Cream silk PS
Bills M1P (Not shown)
Alden boots (Not shown)


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, Wisco.

Today's get-up:









Arthur Adler bottle green 3/2 sack blazer
Ryder & Amies repp
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Brooks Brothers chinos (not shown)
Alden Cape Cod beeroll moccasins (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

My usual weekend gear. BB OCBD, Bean Shetland, old BB houndstooth sack, LL Bean jeans, Bass bucks:



Old JAB sack, BB OCBD, old Columbia Shetland, Bills, Wigwams, Bean Rubber Mocs, perched upon my grandfather's 19th century rocking chair:


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Old JAB sack, BB OCBD, old Columbia Shetland, Bills, Wigwams, Bean Rubber Mocs, perched upon my grandfather's 19th century rocking chair:


Love this ... great photo ds23.


----------



## CMDC

SirC, how did that Adler bottle green sack get away from me in DC??? I've been on the hunt for one for years.

No name green herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
English Shop repp
BB clark
Hanover shell longwings


----------



## Sir Cingle

^That's a great sack, CMDC.

As to the Adler blazer: I picked it up from the venerable Tweedy Don. It's made by Southwick and I really like it; it has lower patch pockets, two buttons on the cuff, &c. It takes a bit of guts to wear a green blazer, I find. On days when you don't want to discuss your clothing, it's far better to wear a navy blazer! Still, it's nice for a change of pace, I think.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

All these tweed coats. It's unfair. I've been itching to break out mine from the closet since I got it on the thrift exchange. It reached 82 degrees today... WTF???


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD, Bean Shetland, charcoal cords, Alden longwings, BB tweed sack - now with earned elbow patches!


----------



## dorji

Very nice Ds.^^


----------



## CMDC

All Bean today. Rainy with a chance of continued crappiness...


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

A little Mac-ish today:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the two of you could stand as sculpted bookends titled, "The Distinguished Gentlemen!" Kudos to both Rambler and Uncle Mac...for the sartorial inspiration to get up tomorrow and try a little harder! :thumbs-up:


----------



## JDC

The Rambler said:


> A little Mac-ish today:


Rambler, very nice. Details please?

I'm starting to really like winter.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, JDC. In terms of what we get to wear, I like cold weather, too. Let's see, McGeorge cashmere sweater, JPress shirt, Bill's khakis, wigwam 625 socks, Alden Cape Cod loafers, Worth&Worth "Madison" fedora, 20+ y.o. cavalry twill blazer, made by a local tailor, John Capelli


----------



## JDC

Thanks. Couldn't tell if those were 625s or Advantages. I may have to keep that second shot, for whenever I'm ridiculed (often) as the last guy on Earth who wears the penny/white sock combo. It's always been a favorite.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> A little Mac-ish today:


nephew,
emulating is the highest form of compliment. i do like your attire. you need to change your socks to argyles


----------



## mcarthur

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, the two of you could stand as sculpted bookends titled, "The Distinguished Gentlemen!" Kudos to both Rambler and Uncle Mac...for the sartorial inspiration to get up tomorrow and try a little harder! :thumbs-up:


nephew,
thank you


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> emulating is the highest form of compliment. i do like your attire. you need to change your socks to argyles


Just an occcasional argyle-wearer, myself; same for blue blazers. But I do admire your style!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> All Bean today. Rainy with a chance of continued crappiness...


That's the standard issue and beware the blanket of wet leaves!!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 flannel blazer
BB blue ocbd
Huntington tie
LE merino vest
Khaki worsted pants
AE Polo


----------



## Wisco

Ready for battle, from Dallas

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisco said:


> Ready for battle, from Dallas


Is that a Cowboys pin??

You should be ashamed of yourself!!


----------



## The Rambler

BB shirt, Beans sweater vest, OC's whipcord trou, Cheany Royal Tweed longwings (single sole), jacket fabric John G Hardy, my favorite tweed manufacturer.


----------



## The Rambler

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 flannel blazer
> BB blue ocbd
> Huntington tie
> LE merino vest
> Khaki worsted pants
> AE Polo


Those saddles look great with that outfit


----------



## ds23pallas

BB OCBD, dad's old wool tie, Barbour Harris Tweed, Bills M2, BB argyles and Alfred Sargent shoes with Dainite sole. I probably wear a BB OCBD 300 days a year. And this tweed is the heaviest I own, by far (looks to fit poorly about the collar in the pic, but doesn't normally look that way).


----------



## Hardiw1

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 flannel blazer
> BB blue ocbd
> Huntington tie
> LE merino vest
> Khaki worsted pants
> AE Polo


Excellent, looking sharp


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Just an occcasional argyle-wearer, myself; same for blue blazers. But I do admire your style!


nephew,
thank you
it is never to late to convert


----------



## The Rambler

^ well, when I joined up here, I only had a pair or two, and only wore them for golf, now I've go 6 or 8 pair :biggrin2:


----------



## Hardiw1

BB 3/2 sack
RL ocbd 
BB tie (picked up off the exchange from the great Patrick)
RL chinos
AE Walden

Notice dog at my feet looking up wondering what in the world this weirdo is doing.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> ^ well, when I joined up here, I only had a pair or two, and only wore them for golf, now I've go 6 or 8 pair :biggrin2:


nephew,
you are definitely moving in the right direction


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Wisco

Wisco said:


> Ready for battle, from Dallas
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Are you kidding me! The Green Bay Packers are America's Team now and Dallas needs to just get over it.

Anyway the pin is a Colorectal Cancer (CRC) Awareness pin. Public service message: If you're age 50 to 75, you should be getting screened for colon cancer by one of the evidence-based tests available. CRC is the #2 cause of cancer death in the US, second only to lung cancer. Getting screened can save your life for you and your loved ones.


----------



## jwlester

bravo Wisco!


----------



## CMDC

Filson Mackinaw layering jacket
Eddie Bauer sweater--Made in Scotalnd so must be from a while back
BB wide wale cords
Alden AWW


----------



## Brio1

ds23pallas said:


> BB OCBD, dad's old wool tie, Barbour Harris Tweed, Bills M2, BB argyles and Alfred Sargent shoes with Dainite sole. I probably wear a BB OCBD 300 days a year. And this tweed is the heaviest I own, by far (looks to fit poorly about the collar in the pic, but doesn't normally look that way).


Fine tweed, sir.


----------



## Brio1

The Rambler said:


> BB shirt, Beans sweater vest, OC's whipcord trou, Cheany Royal Tweed longwings (single sole), jacket fabric John G Hardy, my favorite tweed manufacturer.


How about a close up of the volumes on your bookshelves, sir? :icon_study:


----------



## mcarthur

Wisco said:


> Are you kidding me! The Green Bay Packers are America's Team now and Dallas needs to just get over it.
> 
> Anyway the pin is a Colorectal Cancer (CRC) Awareness pin. Public service message: If you're age 50 to 75, you should be getting screened for colon cancer by one of the evidence-based tests available. CRC is the #2 cause of cancer death in the US, second only to lung cancer. Getting screened can save your life for you and your loved ones.


nephew,
wonderful public service message! i hope you follow your follow your message


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

Trying out my new casual look: bright pocket square instead of tie


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Trying out my new casual look: bright pocket square instead of tie


nephew,
i vote- outstanding


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, kind sir. Something new to work on - who says you can't teach an old dog new tricks?


----------



## dorji

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> i vote- outstanding


It does look good Rambler! I am a fan of vests/even cardigans under sportcoats. That yellow is good for you.


----------



## Patrick06790

Hardiw1 said:


> BB 3/2 sack
> RL ocbd
> BB tie (picked up off the exchange from the great Patrick)
> RL chinos
> AE Walden
> 
> Notice dog at my feet looking up wondering what in the world this weirdo is doing.


Glad to see that tie in action. From Sharon, Conn.'s Bargain Barn, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## ArtVandalay

BB OCBD
BB Tweed
LE Fair Isle
LE Chinos
Targyles
Bean Mocs


----------



## The Rambler

Nice combination, Art, I really like a Fair Isle under an old tweed jacket, but you should take care of that 3/1 roll. You can probably press it yourself, or take it to a skilled presser.


----------



## The Rambler

Brio1 said:


> How about a close up of the volumes on your bookshelves, sir? :icon_study:


Haha, that's a tall order, but as one :icon_study: to another, here's a sample of 40+ years of browsing used book stores, chosen for the presence of my screen namesake:


----------



## brantley11

^It's good to see some Donne in there. I swooned my wife with his works on love.


----------



## The Rambler

and people think poetry is useless :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

A quick shot today.

Jacket: Press
Shirt: BB
Pants: Rugby
Shoes: Topsies


----------



## ArtVandalay

Rambler - Tonight was the second time I've worn that jacket, and I hadn't noticed the lapel until I saw that photo. I'm going to try and "re-rolling" it myself this weekend. We'll see how it goes.


----------



## blue suede shoes

The Rambler said:


> Trying out my new casual look: bright pocket square instead of tie


The colors blend well together. A nice casual look.


----------



## Jack1425

Settling back in more consistently after a long hiatus courtesy of the U.S. Army.. Glad to be back (understatement) and seeing some inspiring looks rolling into the holidays! Well done all!

Still looking for that staple suit, Navy or Grey. Ch: 42R Sh: 18 1/2 Sleeves: 24/25 W:34 Ins: 32


----------



## Hardiw1

Harris tweed
LE ocbd
Polo sweater
Nautica chinos
Bass bucks


----------



## The Rambler

nice heavy tweed - is that a Dunn and Co.?


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Rambler, it is an ebay acquirement, and the label just reads "Harris Tweed". It is definitely the heaviest I own at the moment.


----------



## Wisco

Finally heading home after a few days on the road. Greetings from the Delta Sky Club at DFW.



Pardon the crappy Macbook camera photo

BB black/blue pick-and-pick suit, 1818 Madison made in Italy!
White with bue pencil stripe spread collar shirt, My tailor.com
Brown/blue bi-color knit tie, Kent Wang
Tan with blue/brown/purple paisley design silk PS
Color #8 AE loafers, not shown (travel shoes)


----------



## leisureclass

even in a macbook photo, the colors in that tie are amazing


----------



## mcarthur

Jack1425 said:


> Settling back in more consistently after a long hiatus courtesy of the U.S. Army.. Glad to be back (understatement) and seeing some inspiring looks rolling into the holidays! Well done all!
> 
> Still looking for that staple suit, Navy or Grey. Ch: 42R Sh: 18 1/2 Sleeves: 24/25 W:34 Ins: 32


nephew,
welcome back
thank you for your service


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


>


nice gravitas.
heading out to rake leaves:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

You have worn it a few times already, but I wanted to say I love that sweater. Where did you get it from?


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> nice gravitas.
> heading out to rake leaves:


nephew,
thank you
do you work or do you supervise?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> and people think poetry is useless :icon_smile_big:


Not useless, but it has been said that nothing else has ever achieved such levels of abundant supply given the demand!!


----------



## The Rambler

DoghouseReilly said:


> You have worn it a few times already, but I wanted to say I love that sweater. Where did you get it from?


Doghouse, it's Spirit of Shetland, highly recommended. Yes, I do wear it a lot.


----------



## The Rambler

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> thank you
> do you work or do you supervise?


both.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Time to roll out the Thanksgiving tie:









Rugby 3/2 corduroy jacket
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Chipp emblematic turkeys with hatchets
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Ralph Lauren chinos (ditto)
Allen Edmonds captoe bluchers (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

32F and clear this morning. Tweed weather, minus the sunshine.



__
https://flic.kr/p/6377834541



__
https://flic.kr/p/6377835035

LE "Moon Mills fabric" tweed jacket
Gitman OCBD
Silk paisley PS
Tan LE fine wale cords
Alden Cigar SC PTB


----------



## CMDC

BB tweed 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Forsythe wool/silk blend tie
LLB double L khakis
AE Randolph


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Nice, CMDC. Great tie. I've never heard of Forsythe, but if that's typical of their ties, I'm glad you've introduced me to them.


----------



## CMDC

If you've got a Filene's Basement near you, they've got their going out of business sale--20% all ties. Forsythe, from what I can tell, is a Canadian company that now outsources most of its stuff. Their ties are Chinese made but of pretty decent quality. This one was $12 I think.


----------



## Jack1425

mcarthur said:


> nephew,
> welcome back
> thank you for your service


My honor sir!.. Thank you..


----------



## dorji

Sir Cingle said:


> Time to roll out the Thanksgiving tie...
> 
> Chipp emblematic turkeys with hatchets


That is fanstastic!

Jack 1425 thank you for your service, glad you are back.

Shetland weather...

OCs in my size, for any concerned persons. Blue frost color.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Everyone else gets such great photos taken, it's not fair.  Not very trad, but I feel safe enough sharing it here. (Though for the record, I had my white OCBD on walking out the door, and realized it had a bloodstain on the point...)

- Kuppenheimer Premier Edition Grey Herringbone
- Ferrell Reed shirt (collar points removed so I wouldn't be choked)
- Brooks Brothers Makers tie
- Not Seen; 50's Bulova watch, Bostonian Florentine perforated-toe oxford, Akubra Stylemaster fedora.


----------



## Wisco

Welcome sir. It's good to see a young man who cares enough to be well groomed and dressed. I have two small comments for you to consider:

1) Add some contrast. With your dark hair and medium complexion, you can wear dark and light colors well together. You might consider a darker suit, lighter shirt and tie with some more contrast. A white or light blue ground shirt is always appropriate with a gray suit.

Little color and shade difference works well for men with minimal contrast between hair, eye and skin tone... but you are not that.

2) Belt: I like the belt..... with more casual trousers. With that suit I would go for something more classic with much less decoration.

Love to see the Hammie watch and fedora in a future post. Hats are hard to pull off on younger men, but I sense from the expression on your face that you have the confidence to wear it with style.



Timeisaperception said:


> Everyone else gets such great photos taken, it's not fair.  Not very trad, but I feel safe enough sharing it here. (Though for the record, I had my white OCBD on walking out the door, and realized it had a bloodstain on the point...)
> 
> - Kuppenheimer Premier Edition Grey Herringbone
> - Ferrell Reed shirt (collar points removed so I wouldn't be choked)
> - Brooks Brothers Makers tie
> - Not Seen; 50's Bulova watch, Bostonian Florentine perforated-toe oxford, Akubra Stylemaster fedora.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks for the kind words about the tie, Dorji. And nice shetland: great color; great fit.


----------



## Jovan

Time: You look great. I'm not a fan of paisley ties but you pull it off as well as anyone can. I agree with Wisco that the belt is a bit too Tiger Woods for that suit. I think you meant collar stays, by the way. 

Keep posting. I typically cross-post my outfits on both this thread and the Fashion Forum equivalent.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## inq89

Went for an afternoon drive in the country last week during a mild Autumn day.










BB tattersall 
BB bomber jacket
Leatherman Ltd. Belt
Levis 505
Allen Edmonds Winthrop driving loafers
Ray Ban Aviators 
2004 Volvo C70 Limited


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's get-up features my recent Ebay purchase, a Cable Car Clothiers jacket:









Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 cashmere jacket
J. Press pinpoint button-down
J. Press emblematic tie
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
Alden NST AWW (ditto)


----------



## ds23pallas

Of my three green blazers (two sacks) this is my favourite. Old style BB 346 flannel three patch sack. Wonderful natural shoulders with virtually no padding. I should let down the sleeves a little, but I tend to err on the side of short in sleeves and legs. BB OCBD blue uni stripe, tie, Madison khakis and argyles as well.


----------



## CMDC

BB lambswool sweater
LLB town and field flannels
AE Randolph


----------



## Jack1425

Thanks D.. And I agree, the fit on the sweater is excellent.. Nicely done.



dorji said:


> That is fanstastic!
> 
> Jack 1425 thank you for your service, glad you are back.
> 
> Shetland weather...
> 
> OCs in my size, for any concerned persons. Blue frost color.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> Of my three green blazers (two sacks) this is my favourite. Old style BB 346 flannel three patch sack. Wonderful natural shoulders with virtually no padding. I should let down the sleeves a little, but I tend to err on the side of short in sleeves and legs. BB OCBD blue uni stripe, tie, Madison khakis and argyles as well.


ds, I admire your taste for old clothes with known provenance. Since joining this forum I have come to appreciate the things that members with a good eye can come up with in thrift shops and the like, but for me nothing beats the pleasure of donning a garment I have broken in myself.


----------



## Brio1

Ah, Boswell's Life of Johnson; nice edition.:icon_study:

" Any man's death diminishes me, because I am involved in mankind; and therefore never send to know for whom the bell tolls; it tolls for thee."
Donne


----------



## The Rambler

same old stuff:


----------



## Orgetorix

ds23pallas said:


> Of my three green blazers (two sacks) this is my favourite. Old style BB 346 flannel three patch sack. Wonderful natural shoulders with virtually no padding. I should let down the sleeves a little, but I tend to err on the side of short in sleeves and legs. BB OCBD blue uni stripe, tie, Madison khakis and argyles as well.


That's a great jacket.

I've noticed several times that, in your pictures, your jacket collars seem not to fit very well around your neck. I've also noticed that you say that isn't the case in real life. That, plus the pulling at the front button, the wrinkling at the back sides, and the way the lower quarters want to stand away from your torso all indicate that you're standing very erect, with your shoulders back. Do you think your posture is that way in real life? If so, there may not be much you can do about it besides going with MTM jackets. But if that's not your normal posture, try taking a deep breath and relaxing as you exhale, just before the picture is snapped. That tends to help the body settle into its normal posture.

The technical description for this issue is that it's a front-back balance problem. Relative to your body and posture, the front of the coat is too short and the back is too long.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

It looks fantastic, SC. Glad you snagged it.



Sir Cingle said:


> Today's get-up features my recent Ebay purchase, a Cable Car Clothiers jacket:
> 
> View attachment 3228
> 
> 
> Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 cashmere jacket
> J. Press pinpoint button-down
> J. Press emblematic tie
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Brooks Brothers khakis (ditto)
> Alden NST AWW (ditto)


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Mud. It's an extremely comfortable jacket and lighter weight than most tweeds, which is nice for indoors.


----------



## ds23pallas

Orgetorix said:


> That's a great jacket.
> 
> I've noticed several times that, in your pictures, your jacket collars seem not to fit very well around your neck. I've also noticed that you say that isn't the case in real life. That, plus the pulling at the front button, the wrinkling at the back sides, and the way the lower quarters want to stand away from your torso all indicate that you're standing very erect, with your shoulders back. Do you think your posture is that way in real life? If so, there may not be much you can do about it besides going with MTM jackets. But if that's not your normal posture, try taking a deep breath and relaxing as you exhale, just before the picture is snapped. That tends to help the body settle into its normal posture.
> 
> The technical description for this issue is that it's a front-back balance problem. Relative to your body and posture, the front of the coat is too short and the back is too long.


Thanks Org for your comments. I think you are correct in saying that my pose is "less than natural" most of the time when I set the timer for a pic. I would also suggest you are correct when you suggest that some jackets fit less than perfectly. I take no offense. Rambler is correct in his observation that I cherish my "old clothes", particularly those I've inherited from my father. I'm sure I wear many items that have passed their "best by" date. I do appreciate your particular polished approach, as I'm still stuck in the school boy uniform look of unpressed khakis, OCBD, and old blazers lol.

Thanks for commenting.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Thank you for the warm welcome and kind words!

Wisco: I'm sadly limited by what the Thrift Gods hand down to me, thanks to a tight budget. I've had that same black belt for four years, and have yet to find another one  And I do prefer to wear blue over white any day of the week for shirts, but I've very few ties I can actually wear with a blue without the colors blending in together. 

Jovan: I kind of consider paisley my emblematic 'fun tie' so to speak; I've got reps and solids and such that I usually reserve for dates or speaking in front of crowds, but once and a while I like to break out the fun patterns. And yes, I did mean collar stays. :biggrin2:

No picture today, but: 
- Off-white Levis 501
- Gant 'Rough Weather' 3BD plaid shirt
- Burgandy Weejuns
- Rodania Sport De Luxe watch


----------



## Orgetorix

Heading out for Thanksgiving in Columbus with the family. Go Buckeyes! Beat Michigan!


----------



## Wisco

Orgetorix said:


> Heading out for Thanksgiving in Columbus with the family. Go Buckeyes! Beat Michigan!


Speaking as a UW Badger's fan, I second that emotion. Have a safe trip and enjoy the home cooking!


----------



## CMDC

This was an interesting thrift find--a Scotland made Shetland from the Gap. Can't imagine how far that goes back.
Gant unistripe ocbd
BB khakis
Bean boots


----------



## Timeisaperception

CMDC said:


> This was an interesting thrift find--a Scotland made Shetland from the Gap. Can't imagine how far that goes back.
> Gant unistripe ocbd
> BB khakis
> Bean boots


I'm digging the color on that sweater; Gap apparently used to make some pretty decent stuff, from what I've seen thrifting. My go-to sports coat is a 3/2 herringbone from them.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC has personified 1983!!


----------



## andcounting

BB Shirt, Tie, Jacket
Bills M2
Florsheim Shell Longwings (not shown)
Targyles (not shown)
Brown Scapular (not shown)


----------



## TJN

Lands' End Field Coat
Lacoste Sweater
Brooks Slim Fit Brothers OCBD
J. Crew Chinos
Lands' End Wool Socks
Sperrys


----------



## svb

been awhile since I had something I felt came close enough to "trad" to be posted here


----------



## ArtVandalay

SVB - I always looked forward to your posts on this thread, and I wondered where you had gone. Love how the colors go together in your outfit. I hope you stick around.

TJN - Welcome aboard. I like that sweater, is it shetland?


----------



## dorji

Welcome aboard TJN.

Pardon the poor lighting as we near the shortest days of the year here in the north country.

Hope you all have an enjoyable thanksgiving holiday!


----------



## williamson

> Pardon the poor lighting as we near the shortest days of the year here in the north country.


 Not as short as here - you're quite a lot nearer the equator than we are!
Your ensemble is excellent, and the tweed jacket and cap are great partners (in my opinion, this is the only case where headgear without an outer coat works apart from a Panama in hot sunny weather).


----------



## ArtVandalay

I think I like this sweater too much...
















-Brooks OCBD
-LE Fair Isle
-Levis 505
-Targyles
-LL Bean Signature Blucher Mocs - first time wearing them. I'm a big fan so far. I was leery after hearing reviews on this site, but the leather is much more substantial than I was expecting, and I'm loving the color and texture. Seem to wear a little bit truer to size than the mainline mocs. Maybe that's just because it's my first wearing.
-Hanna Hats Donnegal tweed cap


----------



## The Rambler

williamson said:


> Not as short as here - you're quite a lot nearer the equator than we are!
> Your ensemble is excellent, and the tweed jacket and cap are great partners (in my opinion, this is the only case where headgear without an outer coat works apart from a Panama in hot sunny weather).


fwiw, I think a fedora with a suit, and without a topcoat, looks well. I also like a flat cap with a tweed jacket, as exemplified by Dorji, very much. Looks aside, a hat adds a little warmth on cool days that are too warm for an overcoat.


----------



## David J. Cooper

In Central Park.

Hat. Filson Packer
Scarf. H & M
Jacket. L.L. Bean
Shirt. BB OCBD
Cardigan. (unseen) BB 346 
Pants. L.L. Bean
Shoes. NB Country Walkers
Watch. Timex

In real life I look less like Truman Capote.


----------



## Sir Cingle

ArtVandalay said:


> I think I like this sweater too much...


I like that sweater a lot too, Art. It looks great.

SVB: Nice shirt. Can you give us some details?


----------



## Hardiw1

Bean jacket
Polo shirt
Levis
Surcingle
Bass bucks



A little perspective, and much to be thankful for. View from my backyard, 7 months after the tornados that came through Alabama.


----------



## svb

Sir Cingle said:


> SVB: Nice shirt. Can you give us some details?


sure! it's this:


----------



## Saltydog

ArtVandalay said:


> I think I like this sweater too much...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Brooks OCBD
> -LE Fair Isle
> -Levis 505
> -Targyles
> -LL Bean Signature Blucher Mocs - first time wearing them. I'm a big fan so far. I was leery after hearing reviews on this site, but the leather is much more substantial than I was expecting, and I'm loving the color and texture. Seem to wear a little bit truer to size than the mainline mocs. Maybe that's just because it's my first wearing.
> -Hanna Hats Donnegal tweed cap


That is a beautiful sweater!!! Overall get up looks great. Good job from head to toe, Art.


----------



## Pliny

dorji said:


> Welcome aboard TJN.
> 
> Pardon the poor lighting as we near the shortest days of the year here in the north country.
> 
> Hope you all have an enjoyable thanksgiving holiday!


This is a great looking jacket. Maker?


----------



## dorji

^^Thank you. Maker is H.Oritsky.

Art that is a good sweater. Lets see that cap!


----------



## dorji

Hardiw1 said:


> A little perspective, and much to be thankful for. View from my backyard, 7 months after the tornados that came through Alabama.


Glad you are oK.


----------



## The Rambler

that's a terrible sight; we had a twister touch down here a couple years ago, and it snapped 6 trees over 90 feet tall in my woodlot, including 3 beech and two oaks; my neighbors fared worse, two had trees land on their roofs, though no one was hurt. It sounded like a freight train.


----------



## Wisco

Getting ready for a little last minute yard/garage work in the suburbs. 30F and snow flurries... Winter is finally setting in.



JC Penny black watch flannel shirt. At least 10 years old.
Mountain Khakis trousers
Boat shoes


----------



## Mississippi

Wisco said:


> Getting ready for a little last minute yard/garage work in the suburbs. 30F and snow flurries... Winter is finally setting in.
> 
> 
> 
> JC Penny black watch flannel shirt. At least 10 years old.
> Mountain Khakis trousers
> Boat shoes


Mountain Khakis are underrated. They are outstanding.


----------



## leisureclass

Yesterday:
HT Sack off the Exchange
BB OCBD
Press Khakis (which are falling apart already!)
Grandpa's Pocket Square
belt from Morocco
FI Beefrolls (NS)


----------



## mcarthur

bills cords


----------



## srivats

leisureclass said:


> Yesterday:
> HT Sack off the Exchange
> BB OCBD
> Press Khakis (which are falling apart already!)
> Grandpa's Pocket Square
> belt from Morocco
> FI Beefrolls (NS)


Love this, Leisureclass.


----------



## Sir Cingle

I'm featuring a new tie today:









Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 cashmere sack
Andover Shop silk knit tie
J. Press pinpoint button-down
Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
Bills M2 (ditto)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Alden Cape Cod beefroll moccasins (ditto)


----------



## andcounting

Sir,

I take it you upload via a webcam? Mac? Whenever I do this from photobooth my picture comes up as a link when I come back to the thread (its a picture when I'm creating the post). I wonder if there's something you do differently... Any thoughts?



Sir Cingle said:


> I'm featuring a new tie today:
> 
> View attachment 3251
> 
> 
> Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 cashmere sack
> Andover Shop silk knit tie
> J. Press pinpoint button-down
> Leatherman surcingle (not shown)
> Bills M2 (ditto)
> J. Press argyles (ditto)
> Alden Cape Cod beefroll moccasins (ditto)


----------



## Wisco

Tweed for a cold winter day. The jacket is a wee bit too big in the shoulders, however the roominess allows for wearing a sweater underneath if colder temps prevail. I'm the only one in my group in the office today, so sans tie.



3-button sack Harris Tweed jacket. Loden herringbone with blue and brown plaid
Red/brown/cream silk paisley PS
Gitman OCBD
Dark gray trousers (not shown)
Brown Alden PTB (not shown)


----------



## The Rambler

note the worn spot on the cuff in 2d photo: all my suits get that after about 10 years.


----------



## Sir Cingle

andcounting said:


> Sir,
> 
> I take it you upload via a webcam? Mac? Whenever I do this from photobooth my picture comes up as a link when I come back to the thread (its a picture when I'm creating the post). I wonder if there's something you do differently... Any thoughts?


Instead of uploading the photo via ImageShack or such like, I've taken to uploading them directly from my computer to the site. I just follow the instructions about uploading from AAAT and it naturally makes this link. I suppose it could be better to download the picture directly, but at least my little thumbnail picture doesn't slow down computers so much--and folks can choose not to click on the thumbnail if they're uninterested.


----------



## The Rambler

that's all fine and dandy SirC, but there's the small matter of the terrible picture quality: I couldn't make out your new tie at all:crazy:


----------



## Per

Christmas Sweater!

Sweater, Rugby
Scarf, Rugby
Pants, BB (Hudson fit)
LL Bean Boots (moc)

-------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> that's all fine and dandy SirC, but there's the small matter of the terrible picture quality: I couldn't make out your new tie at all:crazy:


Yeah, I hear you, Rambler. Although I hasten to add that my previous pictures were bad too. It's this awful computer camera that appears to be the problem. I'm soon getting a replacement computer, and hopefully that will help matters.


----------



## Sartre

leisureclass said:


> Yesterday:
> HT Sack off the Exchange
> BB OCBD
> Press Khakis (which are falling apart already!)
> Grandpa's Pocket Square
> belt from Morocco
> FI Beefrolls (NS)


This outfit is flawless. Not just the items themselves but also the way you wear them: casual, unstudied, not overly pressed, etc.


----------



## svb

ArtVandalay said:


> SVB - I always looked forward to your posts on this thread, and I wondered where you had gone. Love how the colors go together in your outfit. I hope you stick around.


Thanks. I mostly post on styleforum now. The problem is that there isn't much discussion in this thread. Trad has such a well-defined set of rules that there isn't really room for development. You either fit into the aesthetic or you don't. These days, increasingly, I don't. I'll try to remember to post more often when I do.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks Sri and Sartre. Funny that you mention the lack of pressing, as I was posting the mrs. looked over my shoulder and suggested that I photoshop out some of the wrinkles in my shirt! Glad to have guys who understand.


----------



## dorji

Leisure that is very good!

Per- good to see you around. Nice sweater!

SirC nice tie, i've gotten into knits lately...

Rambler, wisco looking good as always.

flirting with 34" sleeves...

Winter knit tie, shetland wool. Heathered, floppy, square-ended.... love em:icon_smile:


----------



## williamson

Good to see you back, Per!
I very much like your sweater - but, dare I say it - it looks very Norwegian to me!


----------



## The Rambler

Yes, nice Per. Sweater and scarf are a "set?" (i.e., sold together)?


----------



## Sir Cingle

dorji said:


> Leisure that is very good!
> 
> Per- good to see you around. Nice sweater!
> 
> SirC nice tie, i've gotten into knits lately...
> 
> Rambler, wisco looking good as always.
> 
> flirting with 34" sleeves...
> 
> Winter knit tie, shetland wool. Heathered, floppy, square-ended.... love em:icon_smile:


Thanks, Dorji. And I really dig the tweed and the tie. Excellent rig!


----------



## Per

The Rambler said:


> Yes, nice Per. Sweater and scarf are a "set?" (i.e., sold together)?


Thanks! No set  Just the same collection our something. I usually wear them separate . This was just for fun


----------



## Taken Aback

ArtVandalay said:


> I think I like this sweater too much...


I hesitated during the 40% promo on the green one. What made you go for blue over green?



CMDC said:


> If you've got a Filene's Basement near you, they've got their going out of business sale--20% all ties. Forsythe, from what I can tell, is a Canadian company that now outsources most of its stuff. Their ties are Chinese made but of pretty decent quality. This one was $12 I think.


Yep. I got a Forsyth wool BW tie from Filene's. Thought Scottish at first, but it's Chinese too.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Taken Aback said:


> I hesitated during the 40% promo on the green one. What made you go for blue over green?


I've honestly never been a fan of the typical brown/green fair isle, but I immediately loved the blue. Something about the way the blue, orange, grey, and red goes together.


----------



## Jack1425

Excellent.. I'm diggin' the tie. Nice..



dorji said:


> Leisure that is very good!
> 
> Per- good to see you around. Nice sweater!
> 
> SirC nice tie, i've gotten into knits lately...
> 
> Rambler, wisco looking good as always.
> 
> flirting with 34" sleeves...
> 
> Winter knit tie, shetland wool. Heathered, floppy, square-ended.... love em:icon_smile:


----------



## Jack1425

Wisco, nicely done and I covet your PS rotation.. :aportnoy:



Wisco said:


> Tweed for a cold winter day. The jacket is a wee bit too big in the shoulders, however the roominess allows for wearing a sweater underneath if colder temps prevail. I'm the only one in my group in the office today, so sans tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 3-button sack Harris Tweed jacket. Loden herringbone with blue and brown plaid
> Red/brown/cream silk paisley PS
> Gitman OCBD
> Dark gray trousers (not shown)
> Brown Alden PTB (not shown)


----------



## Wisco

Gray flannel and a brown silk tie is an underrated combination. That and flannel is warm wearing on a 28F and windy winter's day.



__
https://flic.kr/p/6425503459

My Tailor dot com MTM gray flannel suit
My Tailor dot com MTM blue end on end spread collar shirt
Drakes brown silk tie with blue and cream flowers
Tie Bar dot com white cotton ps with brown border
AE brown Fifth Avenue captoes (not shown)


----------



## CMDC

^That's fantastic. I agree about combining gray and brown. Love that tie. I have one Drake's, that I thrifted, and its probably all things considered the best tie I own. They knot incredibly well.


----------



## Wisco

CMDC said:


> ^That's fantastic. I agree about combining gray and brown. Love that tie. I have one Drake's, that I thrifted, and its probably all things considered the best tie I own. They knot incredibly well.


Thanks. I found this tie in a lot of two Drakes ties on DaBay for a really good price. From Drakes in the UK or US-based on-line stores you're talking $120-$150 a pop... yipes! The silk is really high quality but the interlining is the interesting part; It is unlike any other tie I own. It feels stiffer than most wool interlinings with an almost rubber-like spring to it.

Today is my first wearing of either tie, but I imagine that the interlining also helps them "pop back" after you take apart the knot between wearings. So much more substantial than a LE or BB tie, but without being so thick that a FIH knot looks like a full Windsor. I could get used to Drakes ties....



Jack1425 said:


> Wisco, nicely done and I covet your PS rotation.. :aportnoy:


Thanks. I'm a big believer in using accessories to help diversify a boring blue/gray suit wardrobe, especially when we have access to low priced good quality stuff from Howard Yount, Kent Wang, The Tie Bar and other on-line haberdashers (satisfied customer of all, no business relationship).


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## The Rambler

A+ Wisco, love the combination. This is one submission where it would be worthwhile to show a full length shot to include the shoes.


----------



## Wisco

The Rambler said:


> A+ Wisco, love the combination. This is one submission where it would be worthwhile to show a full length shot to include the shoes.


Crappy lighting and location, but here you go:



__
https://flic.kr/p/6426403101



__
https://flic.kr/p/6426403619


----------



## The Rambler

thanks for trying :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## srivats

I like that tie, Wisco. Looks great with the grey suit.


----------



## dorji

Thanks SirC and Jack!

Wisco- nice look, especially like that tie- careful you will get hooked :icon_smile:

Rambler- you know I am a flatcap fan. Nice looking tweed. Shoes are interesting too- do I remember those as bison or something like that?


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, dorj - the chukkas are calf, either pebble or scotch grain, something like that. They are Peals, and have seen regular use for at least 25 years, resoled once.


----------



## hookem12387

Couple of details for today:


----------



## The Rambler

nice. town views?


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> nice. town views?


Yep, y'all tempted me into them. I blame all of you


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Love the sweater Hookem, details?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 and a hearty well done, Sir, on all counts...except perhaps the shave! LOL. You might want to cut it a little closer on the morrow!


----------



## Wisco

A cold crisp morning and the country attire seemed to fit the bill. The sun is really low in the sky in December.... Come on solstice!



PRL Tattersal shirt
BB fair isle vest
BB wide wale cords, loden color
Alden Cigar SC PTB


----------



## hookem12387

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Love the sweater Hookem, details?


Thanks and my fault for not identifying, Club Monaco sweater, not strictly trad, but oh well. Brooks shirt, and those townview mocs

Wisco: I love that Brooks vest


----------



## Sir Cingle

Another new tie:









J. Press two-button darted (!) Donegal tweed
Andover Shop witches on brooms emblematic
Lands' End OCBD
J. Press cords (not shown)
Allen Edmonds bluchers (ditto)


----------



## The Rambler

New Hober grenadine ps, otherwise the usual casual office garb.
SirC better lighting on photo, nice jacket and tie
Wisco, I like tattersall-type checks with that excellent sweater vest.


----------



## CMDC

PRL unstructured 3/2 herringbone tweed
BB blue ocbd
JPress repp
PRL charcoal flannels
LE suede wingtips


----------



## andcounting

^ I love the blue shirt brown tie combo - one of my new favorites. Good work.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> SirC better lighting on photo, nice jacket and tie.


Thanks, Rambler! I like your get-up today too: a nice semi-casual look (something at which you seem always to excel).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

andcounting said:


> ^ I love the blue shirt brown tie combo - one of my new favorites. Good work.


That's grown on me too!!


----------



## ds23pallas

Dad's old alpaca cardigan from the 50's, dad's old Heuer Carrera from the 60's, dad's old wool tie from the 70's, one of my older BB OCBDs, LL Bean Town & Country flannels from a few years back, Alden suede tassels.


----------



## Billax

Nice outfit with a serene color scheme. The Alpaca sweater looks in great condition for a garment closing in on sixty years old!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack flannel blazer
Orivs Harris Tweed herringbone vest
BB blue ocbd
LE tartan tie
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Patrick06790

These people made a fuss about my attending their little event this morning, and when I arrived there was nobody there. Welcome to Casual December. Grrr.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> These people made a fuss about my attending their little event this morning, and when I arrived there was nobody there. Welcome to Casual December. Grrr.


My parents did that to me when I was 10.


----------



## andcounting

I'll keep the sweater and jacket theme going.















Southwick suit
BB shirt and sweater
No name tie
LE snow boots (not shown)
Brown Scapular (not shown)


----------



## The Rambler

tweed suit weather:


----------



## Wisco

I'm tired and unfortunately won't be leaving the office anytime soon.... Hoping for the rejuvenating power of tweed.



__
https://flic.kr/p/6438796821


----------



## Beefeater

Southwick sack. RL shirt.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Had a presentation to do for night class, and since it's getting dark at five now (and cold, and windy - curse being on a hill!), I decided to break out the heavier weight stuff.










- No-name undarted 3 button tweed 
- Private label 60/40 OCBD (Permar's for Central Florida; maybe a Sero or something)
- Vintage Henry Grethel flannel pants
- "Couture by Hennessy" tie (no fabric content tag, but it's heavy and keeps my neck warm)
- Bulova Watch (sorry Wisco, having trouble resizing the picture from super-huge to not so huge for the forum )
- "Churchill Genuine Handsewn" tassle loafers (not shown)


----------



## mjo_1

Wonderful tweed from the exchange
BB shirt/Press tie
Bills
Sperrys


----------



## Jovan

Timeisaperception said:


> Had a presentation to do for night class, and since it's getting dark at five now (and cold, and windy - curse being on a hill!), I decided to break out the heavier weight stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - No-name undarted 3 button tweed
> - Private label 60/40 OCBD (Permar's for Central Florida; maybe a Sero or something)
> - Vintage Henry Grethel flannel pants
> - "Couture by Hennessy" tie (no fabric content tag, but it's heavy and keeps my neck warm)
> - Bulova Watch (sorry Wisco, having trouble resizing the picture from super-huge to not so huge for the forum )
> - "Churchill Genuine Handsewn" tassle loafers (not shown)


Sadly, we can't get used to the cold weather just yet... forecast says it's warming up. 

I wore a tweed coat myself tonight, just for the warmth and because I've been wanting to break it out all year.


----------



## Pliny

leisureclass said:


> Yesterday:
> HT Sack off the Exchange
> BB OCBD
> Press Khakis (which are falling apart already!)
> Grandpa's Pocket Square
> belt from Morocco
> FI Beefrolls (NS)


I'm really taken with this jacket- the rolls on your right arm and the loose lapels- looks very well worn in and comfortable.


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack flannel blazer
> Orivs Harris Tweed herringbone vest
> BB blue ocbd
> LE tartan tie
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


I really like this, great combo.

Brian


----------



## The Rambler

Golf day, in defiance of the elements. Old Bean's shetland, Lamboune cords, LE ls shirt, Hardy Alsport cap:


----------



## CMDC

^You still using persimmon??? Your swing must me much more pure than mine. Also, mixing golf and that rifle I see behind you could be dangerous. :smile:


----------



## The Rambler

Ha ha, the 1956 Macgregor M75, a masterpiece of the clubmaker's art, when it was an art, is just a prop, though I did use it when I played for my College team in the 60s. As for the rifle, I only use it to discouage slow play by the group ahead of us, and never shoot to kill, no matter how irritated I am.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Yelling "Fore!" before you shoot is always within the realm of proper etiquette.



The Rambler said:


> Ha ha, the 1956 Macgregor M75, a masterpiece of the clubmaker's art, when it was an art, is just a prop, though I did use it when I played for my College team in the 60s. As for the rifle, I only use it to discouage slow play by the group ahead of us, and never shoot to kill, no matter how irritated I am.


----------



## CMDC

Shaggy Dog
LE cords
AE Memphis


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

The Rambler said:


> Ha ha, the 1956 Macgregor M75, a masterpiece of the clubmaker's art, when it was an art, is just a prop, though I did use it when I played for my College team in the 60s. As for the rifle, I only use it to discouage slow play by the group ahead of us, and never shoot to kill, no matter how irritated I am.


You know what's even more "trad" than your 1956 Persimmon? Harping about slow play. I'm trad like that too. Lots of good golf in your area--where do you play?


----------



## andcounting

Jovan said:


> Sadly, we can't get used to the cold weather just yet... forecast says it's warming up.
> 
> I wore a tweed coat myself tonight, just for the warmth and because I've been wanting to break it out all year.


Sympathy for you guys. I moved this year from St Augustine, FL to Denver. Seasons are nice. No wonder trad is native to the North East.


----------



## Brio1

CMDC said:


> Shaggy Dog
> LE cords
> AE Memphis


Are you wearing a green Shaggy Dog? (I like the colour.) However, it will have to get much colder in order for me to wear my recent addition to my Shaggy Dog collection. Thanks.

https://jpressonline.com/sweaters_shaggy_dog_detail.php?id=PLAINM144GRN


----------



## David J. Cooper

After Lunch at Le Gavroche in Vancouver.

Sweater. Mantinicus Rock LL Bean Signature Cardigan
Bow Tie. Alex Grant for Style Cooperative
Shirt. Eddie Bauer
Pants. Brooks Flannel
Shoes. AE Wilberts
Watch. Seiko Tank Homage


----------



## andcounting

^ Like the clock too. Thanks for posting.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Well you asked so nicely. I need to work on my photos though. This one I took with my IPod.

The clock is from the1800s or so, we're not sure, it belongs to my son in theory. It needs some work, a friend of mine is going to do it soon as long as I open some decent bottles of wine.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sounds like a plan, but do remember to complete the work on that grand old clock before imbibbing too heartily of that fine wine! LOL. It just might improve the success of your repair efforts greatly.


----------



## The Rambler

A peaceful Sunday morning:


----------



## Trip English

David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 3306


I like the look, David. The bow with the cardi is the picture of casual elegance. I'm wearing that very same Seiko tank today. Love it.


----------



## Trip English

Rambler, that check combo with the cardigan is also fantastic.


----------



## Trip English

Today the return of winter foliage is on display.



















Suit, Sweater, Tie: RL
Shirt: BB
Shoes: AE


----------



## The Rambler

great combo, love the sweater, nice to see the return of the beard.


----------



## Trip English

My wife's been pestering me to grow it back since I shaved it off. The less of me she can see the better, I suppose.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Great looks, Rambler and Trip!


----------



## Hardiw1

Don't like following the Goodfellas^, but here's today's go at it. 





JAB jacket
LLB ocbd 
Brownstone tie
Tie bar ps
BB pants
AE Kenwood


----------



## hookem12387

Fantastic all around, I'd post but I'm locked at my desk wearing old levis and a Gap waffle knit.
David, the shawl collar cardigan + bowtie is the perfect combo
Rambler, those shoes are great
Trip, absolutely perfect as normal. 
Hardi, great pocket square


----------



## AlanC

Breaking out the polo coat.














































BB by Lock fedora
Rothman polo coat
Drake's scarf
BB suit
Rubinacci shirt
Marinella tie
Venanzi wool pocket square
Polo RL braces
Gut by 5 Guys and Mike & Ike's
Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding colors, beautifully put together. we've just gotten 5 guys around here - those cheeseburgers!


----------



## Wisco

Sitting on the couch with a Packers t-shirt, khakis and a cold one watching the game. Hoping for the Wisconsin double after the thrilling Badgers win vs. Sparty last night.

Not Trad. Not tailored. Perfectly appropriate for the situation.


----------



## CMDC

Wisco said:


> Sitting on the couch with a Packers t-shirt, khakis and a cold one watching the game. Hoping for the Wisconsin double after the thrilling Badgers win vs. Sparty last night.
> 
> Not Trad. Not tailored. Perfectly appropriate for the situation.


Fantastic. Last night's game was amazing. Pack looks like they're going to hang on--3:34 left. Good weekend for WI sports.


----------



## dorji

Alan- not sure what I like the most!? Well worn shell, suspenders, or wool square. Fantastic all around.
Great looking coat as well. Where is the snow? :icon_smile:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Fantastic, Alan! I can't touch that level of sartorial splendor, but here's my get-up nonetheless:









J. Press 3/2 sack
Lands' End OCBD
J. Press knit tie
J. Press tie bar
Polo khakis (not shown)
Polo Fair Isle socks (ditto)
Alden Cape Cod beefroll loafers (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

^Love that jacket. Got it myself last year.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, CMDC. I just picked it up--for 50% off--and I really like it too.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Trip English said:


> I like the look, David. The bow with the cardi is the picture of casual elegance. I'm wearing that very same Seiko tank today. Love it.


Thanks Trip. I saw your post with the watch a few pages back. I've had that same watch for over 30 years. Actually, I had to replace it after my son stuck it down the in wall vacuum system in our first house. BTW the shorter jackets look good.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Thanks, CMDC. I just picked it up--for 50% off--and I really like it too.


I tried on a similar one at the warehouse sale, and I agree -- it's an excellent garment. Wear it in good health.


----------



## CMDC

BB Golden Fleece charcoal pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
BB forward point shirt
Hermes tie
Gunboats


----------



## The Rambler

went to town, wore brown:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I tried on a similar one at the warehouse sale, and I agree -- it's an excellent garment. Wear it in good health.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## Trip English

^ I see I'm not the only one with winter foliage. Looking good, svb.


----------



## Beefeater

Press sack. Everything else Brooks.


----------



## Jovan

Tie is rather long Beefeater. Everything else great.


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning guys. It's been a while since I've worn anything worth posting. Inspired by Trip's recently acquired Polo blazer, I set out to find a new blazer of my own. I scored this one on eBay for $30 - I couldn't be happier.


























Shirt: Lands End
Tie: Jacob Reed's Sons
Blazer: Polo University by RL
Pants: Polo Preston Pants
Shoes: AE Globetrotter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Cingle

Even by my low standards, this is a terrible photo:









Jos. A. Bank 3/2 sack blazer
Mercer yellow-striped pinpoint button-down
Andover Shop repp tie
Bill's M2s (not shown)
J. Press argyles (ditto)
Alden NST AWW (ditto)


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
JPress blue ocbd
Chipp tie w/dachshunds
LLB town and field charcoal flannels
AE Randolph


----------



## Trip English

Here is the issue with slimmer pants - it's difficult to get a good leg line. I think this is forgivable in chinos and jeans, but when it comes to wool trousers, I think you need a nice crease down the front and little to no break.


----------



## Orgetorix

Apparently my camera is having issues with white balance today.

Varsity-Town suit
BB shirt & tie
Florsheim longwings


----------



## svb

Trip English said:


> Here is the issue with slimmer pants - it's difficult to get a good leg line. I think this is forgivable in chinos and jeans, but when it comes to wool trousers, I think you need a nice crease down the front and little to no break.


Agreed, I need to get these hemmed/cuffed actually. I do 2" cuffs and no break on most of my trousers and these just haven't had time to get to the tailor yet.


----------



## AlanC

Trip English said:


> Looking good, svb.


+1

....


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Here is the issue with slimmer pants - it's difficult to get a good leg line. I think this is forgivable in chinos and jeans, but when it comes to wool trousers, I think you need a nice crease down the front and little to no break.


That and very narrow openings make big feet look even bigger. svb is a tall and thin guy, but his feet are proportionately longer.


----------



## P Hudson

A couple days worth. BB brown herringbone sack, Polo tie, BB Polo Shirt, gray trousers.









These colors are way off. Brown suit, BB ocbd (actually light blue), thrifted tie.


----------



## dorji

That blazer is a nice find YCB!

CMDC- fantastic tweed pattern.

Phud I like the brown jacket- looks comfortable.

Coldest day since last march...

A unique and interesting Harris, in my opinion:

It's actually Hardwicks "Bill" model, a 3 button undarted that can be coaxed into 3/2 mode. Double vented...whatever :icon_smile_wink: Felt shoulders...


----------



## dorji

Trip that suit material looks great. Is it a worsted flannel?

Beefeater I like that jacket, and have had my eye on a similar one for some time. How do you like it? The thing with those BB ties... if you go any shorter the 4IH will be too big. It is fine where it's at, I think :icon_smile:


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 tweed sack
> JPress blue ocbd
> Chipp tie w/dachshunds
> LLB town and field charcoal flannels
> AE Randolph


Awesome. Love the tie.


----------



## Walter Denton

^^ +1 great jacket!


----------



## Saltydog

I had a picture hanging on my office wall of myself and some local dignitaries from the early 90's wearing a pair of khakis that were almost that slim cut. I took it down because I cringed everytime I saw those pants, even though I was certainly skinny enough in those days to pull it off. Frankly, I think to be tasteful and classic the only men's pants that should fit that trim would be jeans. Great looking outfit--just way too tight to be classic in my opinion.


----------



## Sir Cingle

dorji said:


> Coldest day since last march...
> 
> A unique and interesting Harris, in my opinion:
> 
> It's actually Hardwicks "Bill" model, a 3 button undarted that can be coaxed into 3/2 mode. Double vented...whatever :icon_smile_wink: Felt shoulders...


Great jacket, Dorji! Fantastic.


----------



## Jovan

"Varsity Town Clothes" Harris Tweed sack (courtesy of TweedyDon on the Trad Thrift Exchange)
Ratio Clothing OCBD
LE Tailored Fit Legacy Chino
Florsheim pennies


----------



## hookem12387

Saltydog said:


> I had a picture hanging on my office wall of myself and some local dignitaries from the early 90's wearing a pair of khakis that were almost that slim cut. I took it down because I cringed everytime I saw those pants, even though I was certainly skinny enough in those days to pull it off. Frankly, I think to be tasteful and classic the only men's pants that should fit that trim would be jeans. Great looking outfit--just way too tight to be classic in my opinion.


Interesting, because as slim as SVB is I couldn't see wearing much fuller clothing. In fact, going by SVB's propensity to wear Epaulet, I'd bet the pants are of the same cut I have...and I'm a much bigger guy. Anyway, guess what I'm saying is that I didn't think it was all that slim, though I admit it looks more so on me (in fact, I've had to let the pants out through the thigh as I've been hitting the squats a bit much recently)


----------



## Jovan

The chinos I'm wearing in my last post are just on the verge of being too slim for me IMO. In fact, so is the Ratio Clothing OCBD.


----------



## MDCEMII

Jovan said:


> The chinos I'm wearing in my last post are just on the verge of being too slim for me IMO. In fact, so is the Ratio Clothing OCBD.


I feel the same way about the tailored fit LE Legacy -- it's surprisingly slim from the knee down. Also, the collar on the Ratio OCBD looks amazing.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


>


Woah socks!


----------



## Jovan

Yea or nay?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I would say nay on the socks. Overall, I quite like the look presented in your latest WAYWT pictorial offering. The colored undertones in the fabric of that tweed jacket are nothing short of wonderful and the collar roll on OCBD is potentially splended (to be proven only by buttoning that final button and with the addition of a tie!). However, in all honesty, your sock pattern is a little jarring!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Yea or nay?


Yea~In summer with a blue shirt and khakis perhaps. At a NASCAR event.

Nay~Any other time of day.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ Maybe a yea if they were stripes instead of checkerboard, but even then, just a maybe and most likely a summer time maybe.

Everything else is very nice though, the socks throw off that balance a little bit, I think that's why they're drawing such strong reactions.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> I would say nay on the socks. Overall, I quite like the look presented in your latest WAYWT pictorial offering. The colored undertones in the fabric of that tweed jacket are nothing short of wonderful and the collar roll on OCBD is potentially splended (to be proven only by buttoning that final button and with the addition of a tie!). However, in all honesty, your sock pattern is a little jarring!


I love that tweed. It would be perfect if the shoulders weren't so built up (though some may argue it's preferable on my body type), otherwise it's a great example of a '60s 3/2 sack.

I posted a picture of the OCBD with a tie in this thread.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Yea~In summer with a blue shirt and khakis perhaps. At a NASCAR event.
> 
> Nay~Any other time of day.


Tell me exactly how you feel. Don't hold back.



leisureclass said:


> ^^ Maybe a yea if they were stripes instead of checkerboard, but even then, just a maybe and most likely a summer time maybe.
> 
> Everything else is very nice though, the socks throw off that balance a little bit, I think that's why they're drawing such strong reactions.


That's something I didn't consider but probably should. Argyles may have been a better choice.

Thanks for the honest opinions, everyone. I kind of justified the blue and white checkerboard pattern with the colours of the shirt and the stripe of the tweed, but I suppose the experiment was a failure. :icon_study:


----------



## jwooten

^^ I say if you're in a casual atmosphere wear fun socks. I wouldn't necessarily wear those to a job interview or board meeting, but if I'm hitting the town what's wrong with living a little "louder" than the person next to you. Though I wouldn't make it a habit lest you risk being labeled a dandy.


----------



## The Rambler

Wearing a brand new Fair Isle from Anderson's of Shetland, seamless hand-knit. Took a couple of months.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

^Simply fantastic. That, my good sir, just made my list.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank'e Mud. Love Anderson's. When I ordered this I told Evelyn that my previous order, 42, was a wee bit big. This one came tagged 41. Never seen a 41 sweater.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'll take a vest, please!!


----------



## Walter Denton

Rambler - That Fair Isle just went on my bucket list!


----------



## leisureclass

Rambler: that sweater is beauty, and SVB I think that is your best look yet, very 60s Michael Caine.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Rambler: I'll add to the chorus deservedly praising your sweater. That's fantastic.


----------



## YoungClayB

Sir Cingle said:


> Rambler: I'll add to the chorus deservedly praising your sweater. That's fantastic.


I'll pile on too. Beautiful sweater my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ditto on the accolades for the Rambler's sweater...Stunning, absolutely stunning! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys. I might've gone a little overboard on the sweaters this year :icon_pale:, but thats it, IT, no matter how many Alan Paines or McGeorges I see on ebay for under 20 bucks!


----------



## CMDC

3/2 tweed sack for Raleigh's of DC
BB ecru ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## ArtVandalay

Great jacket, CMDC. 
Also, some good looks from you lately, SVB. Love the staging in your pictures...Glad to have you back.


----------



## Jovan

Very nice indeed, CMDC.


Same "Varsity Town Clothes" Harris Tweed as before
LE PPBD
Levi's 501 STF
Sperry Top-Siders
Wigwam 625


----------



## The Rambler

I prefer the former, especially if you would have worn the 625s with it. Very nice fit on the blazer.


----------



## Orgetorix

New (thrifted) Bunce Bros flannel 3/2 sack blazer with lapped seams & hook vent
BB twills
BB shirt
Drakes tie
AE PAs
Pocket square considered and forgotten in my rush out the door to catch the bus this morning.


----------



## YoungClayB

Shirt: Brooks Bros Slim Fit
Tie: Briar
Blazer: Polo University by RL
Pants: no label
Shoes: AE Park Ave

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Bunce Bros? Trying to compete with Brooks? :smile: That might explain all the Nevin Hilton jackets I've been seeing around.


----------



## Jovan

Great look Org, and that blazer is a nice find. Originally thought it was a tab collar in the first picture with the way it rolls. I sometimes wonder why there's not much love for that and the club collar on AAAC... then I realise I should be doing my part and get a few more myself!



The Rambler said:


> I prefer the former, especially if you would have worn the 625s with it. Very nice fit on the blazer.


The last outfit I wore, you mean? This one was an unintentional homage to Trip English I suppose. I wouldn't go so far as to wear jeans with a tie however.

I like the fit as well but only wish it wasn't so shoulder-y. Otherwise I love this thing and can't stop finding excuses to wear it when it gets just a little cold.


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


> Bunce Bros? Trying to compete with Brooks? :smile: That might explain all the Nevin Hilton jackets I've been seeing around.


Oldschoolprep talks about the shop (it was in Cleveland) here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...(Hometown-Trad-Clothiers)&p=614152#post614152

I assume the jacket was made by one of the usual suspects.



Oldschoolprep said:


> Bunce Brothers was a leading purveyor of trad apparel to generations in Cleveland, Ohio and the surrounding Western Reserve area of Ohio. With stores in downtown Cleveland, Shaker Square and Orange, Bunce stocked all of the leading trad brands - Southwick, Linnett, Troy Shirtmakers, Allen Paine, Talbott, Alden and others in a multitude of colors and sizes. Picked up a great Trafalgar belt with a foxhead buckle in the early 1980's that I still have and wear.
> 
> Unfortunately, Bunce Brothers fell victim to the cruel hoax known as the 1990s democratization of the American workplace where people of all stripes can head off to work dressed as though they are preparing to wash and wax the MG or tend to the prize roses in the garden. As my father used to rhetorically ask - Son, do you want to dress like a member or a caddy? The choice was always obvious to me. Requiem in pace, Bunce Brothers!





Jovan said:


> Great look Org, and that blazer is a nice find. Originally thought it was a tab collar in the first picture with the way it rolls. I sometimes wonder why there's not much love for that and the club collar on AAAC... then I realise I should be doing my part and get a few more myself!


I have and wear a couple of club collars, but I've never really gotten into the tab. Looks too contrived or something, I guess.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> New (thrifted) Bunce Bros flannel 3/2 sack blazer with lapped seams & hook vent


There must be a sack blazer tar pit near you where all sack blazers throughout the land come to die and you reclaim them.


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> Oldschoolprep talks about the shop (it was in Cleveland) here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?55977-Rest-In-Peace-(Hometown-Trad-Clothiers)&p=614152#post614152
> 
> I assume the jacket was made by one of the usual suspects.
> 
> I have and wear a couple of club collars, but I've never really gotten into the tab. Looks too contrived or something, I guess.


Thanks for the info regarding Bunce Brothers. I agree that Casual Fridays, followed closely by Casual _Everydays,_ probably killed a lot of smaller menswear retailers. A damn shame. A man in a coat and tie always commands more respect at their job than someone in a polo, khakis, and sneakers. Nothing wrong with that outfit in and of itself, but it's better suited for a round of golf than a day at the office.

I've had a fondness for the tab collar ever since seeing it in a few '60s movies and television shows. I supposed it is unusual in this day and age, but no more contrived than holding down your collar points with buttons IMO.


----------



## Orgetorix

WouldaShoulda said:


> There must be a sack blazer tar pit near you where all sack blazers throughout the land come to die and you reclaim them.


I have been fortunate in that respect of late, but I must admit that I unearthed this one in Columbus - much closer to its natural habitat.


----------



## Hardiw1

BB 3/2 sack blazer 
LE ocbd
BB Hudson chinos
Silk ps
AE Kenwood


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

New guy here.

This is a typical cool weather casual look for me.

LE (Direct Merchants era) USA-made cotton drifter - recent thrift score
department store-brand broadcloth gingham button down
501s
J Crew argyles
Weejuns


----------



## Trip English

Welcome aboard. A very bold move posting to WAYWT for your first post! Pretty basic, but all looks to be in order. I look forward to more contributions. It's nice to have some new life on the thread.


----------



## mcarthur

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> New guy here.
> 
> This is a typical cool weather casual look for me.
> 
> LE (Direct Merchants era) USA-made cotton drifter - recent thrift score
> department store-brand broadcloth gingham button down
> 501s
> J Crew argyles
> Weejuns


welcome to the forum


----------



## Jovan

Tourist: Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay here. Too bad the Drifter isn't made in the States anymore.


----------



## YoungClayB

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> New guy here.
> 
> This is a typical cool weather casual look for me.
> 
> LE (Direct Merchants era) USA-made cotton drifter - recent thrift score
> department store-brand broadcloth gingham button down
> 501s
> J Crew argyles
> Weejuns


Welcome aboard. I look forward to seeing more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 on the welcome, TTG, and may you enjoy your stay with us! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome, TTG

Jacket John G Hardy tweed, new sweater, Alden makeups for Sherman Bros.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection

Hardiw1 said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> LE ocbd
> BB Hudson chinos
> Silk ps
> AE Kenwood


Nicely done!


----------



## dorji

Hardiw looking good.

Welcome tourist, keep posting!

Rambler that Hardy tweed is good stuff. Those alden are great too, esp the eyelets.


----------



## Hardiw1

Rambler, that square plays wonderfully off your new sweater.


----------



## The Rambler

^Why thanks, Hardiw: the non-white ps is new to me, a direct result of hanging out on this forum.


----------



## Orgetorix

Adams Row coat
Varsity Town suit
BBGF shirt
Rivetz of Boston tie
Florsheim gunboats

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Thanks for the welcomes, gents. More looks to come.


----------



## chilton

Andover Shop raincoat
Oxxford blazer waiting for Ben Silver buttons
#8 tassels
BB navy/hunter bow
BB OBCD and flannels

I apologize for the grainy/dark photo and sagging flannels, I was more concerned with the drinks and silent auction.


----------



## Saltydog

Hardiw1 said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> LE ocbd
> BB Hudson chinos
> Silk ps
> AE Kenwood


Great look!


----------



## CMDC

No name green herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis
Alden for BB #8 ptb


----------



## Taken Aback

Way to go at showing how good green can look.


----------



## Orgetorix

Sorry for the poor quality pics today.


----------



## The Rambler

Topcoat weather; coat made for me in Cork, Ireland in 1987, needed relining this year.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Brilliant, Rambler. Very nice, CMDC and Org.


----------



## 127.72 MHz

^^ Yes indeed Rambler. It woks nicely.


----------



## svb




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Well, I've been seeing some very lovely photography in this thread lately, so I guess that means now's as good a time as any for me to ruin it with shaky cellphone pics.










Corbin jacket: I'd like some advice on this: it's the best fitting of the jackets I own now, but I think the shoulders are big, but not by enough to get them re-cut, and I suspect the chest may be a bit large, but I'd like to hear your advice.

Land's End shirt: picked out by a girl, and a bit big at the neck, but the pattern has grown on me.

Wembley tie: I find these in thrift stores fairly often. They're not great quality, but the interlining is really thick and they dimple up a charm.

Dockers & Weejuns: Not much to say here.

Any feedback would be great.

Thanks.


----------



## dorji

Taken Aback said:


> Way to go at showing how good green can look.


Seconded. Fantastic look all around CMDC!


----------



## The Rambler

Looks very good, YR. The vertical ripple by the right shoulder suggest a little roominess in the chest/shoulder (for future reference), but it really fits well - don't even think about a recut.


----------



## dorji

New irish poplin tie, I like the drab coloration...

Wet-weather walkers *not an actual alden model :icon_smile: just made it up. Commando rubber soles...


----------



## Billax

dorji,
That is a _very_ appealing tie!


----------



## The Rambler

I agree. And it knots very well. Nice lid, too.


----------



## YoungClayB

Dorji, I think your pics are among my favorites on this forum. Everything just looks so natural and unforced.

I didn't really get a chance to take a decent pic today, so here is something different. 









Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Brooks Brothers
Jacket: Austin Reed of Regent Street
Pants: Austin Reed
Shoes: AE MacNeil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The Rambler said:


> Looks very good, YR. The vertical ripple by the right shoulder suggest a little roominess in the chest/shoulder (for future reference), but it really fits well - don't even think about a recut.


Thank you very much. I'm still getting the hang of buying well-fitting jackets at the thrift, but I feel like my recent purchases have been lucky finds. In the interest of full disclosure, I'd like to point out that the jacket is a Cricketeer, not a Corbin.

And YCB, I hope you will take it as a compliment when I say that, without context, I would have no idea when your photo was taken.


----------



## hookem12387

YCB, that jacket fit is phenomenal.

Youthful-repp, the main thing to remember when thrifting jackets is that most everything but the shoulders can be altered, and the older the jacket the less likely you are to be able to let the sleeves down without a wear line (learned that one the hard way over the last year)


----------



## Jack1425

J








The Bride in full support of my Bow tie adventure.. I'm most certainly hooked..

BB Tie
BB Blazer, KW linen square
BB OCBD
BB Hudsons
BB Argyles
Florsheim LWB


----------



## Hardiw1

The Rambler said:


> I agree. And it knots very well. Nice lid, too.


Agreed, well done dorji.


----------



## YoungClayB

Jack1425 said:


> J
> View attachment 3365
> 
> 
> The Bride in full support of my Bow tie adventure.. I'm most certainly hooked..
> 
> BB Tie
> BB Blazer, KW linen square
> BB OCBD
> BB Hudsons
> BB Argyles
> Florsheim LWB


Very nice. Your wife's dress is beautiful as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Today's get-up:

BB Shirt
BB Bow in Argyle and Sutherland
BB Blazer
Izod pants (too long, I know)
Target Belt (still looking for a good quality item here) 
Targyles - (green,yellow,blue)
Hanover shells


----------



## YoungClayB

conductor said:


> Today's get-up:
> 
> BB Shirt
> BB Bow in Argyle and Sutherland
> BB Blazer
> Izod pants (too long, I know)
> Target Belt (still looking for a good quality item here)
> Targyles - (green,yellow,blue)
> Hanover shells


Is that a suit jacket or a blazer? The buttons make me think odd jacket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Not sure......it is missing the typical gold buttons though.

Label reads BB - Brooksaire. It may indeed be an orphan but for some reason it did not seem to be a suit jacket to me.

Now I'm going to obsess until I get a gold button model.....:crazy:


----------



## The Rambler

how about changing the buttons, keeping the jacket?


----------



## YoungClayB

conductor said:


> Not sure......it is missing the typical gold buttons though.
> 
> Label reads BB - Brooksaire. It may indeed be an orphan but for some reason it did not seem to be a suit jacket to me.
> 
> Now I'm going to obsess until I get a gold button model.....:crazy:


Don't obsess. Instead, go to your nearest thrift store (Goodwill, Salvation Army, etc) and browse the coat rack. But keep in mind you are shopping for buttons. Find a jacket with buttons you like, buy it for ~$5, cut the buttons off, donate said jacket back to thrift store (sans buttons), have tailor or dry cleaners swap the buttons out for you. Voila.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco

A little busy these days, but I thought I'd at least check in.



__
https://flic.kr/p/6505697889
3-button Harris Tweed jacket, Loden herringbone with rust and blue plaid
Baggier is Better Mercer OCBD
Silk paisley PS
Dark brown LE twills
Alden brown calf PTB


----------



## YoungClayB

Working from home today.










Shirt: Brooks Brothers Sport
Sweater: Daniel Cremieux Cashmere
Pants: Bills M3 Original Twills
Shoes: AE Leeds in Chromexcel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

Jacket's a 3/2 with twin vents I picked up at the D.C. Press a couple years back. They practically gave it to me.


----------



## dorji

Thanks for the kind words guys.



YoungClayB said:


> Working from home today.


Great casual look YCB! Also, I'm not sure what happened with your previous picture, but I like it. Looks old...:icon_smile:


----------



## dorji

Jack1425 said:


> The Bride in full support of my Bow tie adventure.. I'm most certainly hooked.


Very very good Jack. Looks like a wonderful evening.

I was in Nordstrom this past weekend, and there were three bow tie wearers in proximity. Thats the most I've ever seen (I was one of 'em :icon_smile_wink


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent looks, men. I'm working home, mostly, too:


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Georgetown Univ Shop tie
Charcoal flannels
AE Juneau



















WE'RE ABOUT TO HIT PAGE 1000 OF WAYWT!!!


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> Jacket's a 3/2 with twin vents I picked up at the D.C. Press a couple years back. They practically gave it to me.


I really like that outfit. I have a similar jacket, which I like to wear with a blue vest, but have never found a tie that looks so good with it. Or shoes. I've always (must admit) preferred the double vent, mostly for pocket access and seat-belt buckling, so I'm sorry to notice that they seem to be in style presently (not accusing you of being in style, though:icon_smile_wink.


----------



## Blessings

Right,

I guess I should post some attempts at dressing myself, seeing as I have now purchased two items off the exchange (from TweedyDon and MKC respectively). Unfortunately all I have is a terrible terrible webcam, so I'll only post one image for now.










My sister was in town, so we went out for drinks, lunch and a bit of christmas shopping (tree in background)

Brooks Brothers sack (purchased from MKC off the exchange)
Deep green cashmere sweater passed down from my grandfather (you'll have to take my word on the colour)
Levi's blue striped shirt
Johnston tartan wool tie given to me by my father

I also have on Land's End donegal tweed trousers that I recently purchased for a slim 62 bucks! Have to love it when the system slips up and lets you stack discounts!


----------



## YoungClayB

Blessings said:


> Right,
> 
> I guess I should post some attempts at dressing myself, seeing as I have now purchased two items off the exchange (from TweedyDon and MKC respectively). Unfortunately all I have is a terrible terrible webcam, so I'll only post one image for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sister was in town, so we went out for drinks, lunch and a bit of christmas shopping (tree in background)
> 
> Brooks Brothers sack (purchased from MKC off the exchange)
> Deep green cashmere sweater passed down from my grandfather (you'll have to take my word on the colour)
> Levi's blue striped shirt
> Johnston tartan wool tie given to me by my father
> 
> I also have on Land's End donegal tweed trousers that I recently purchased for a slim 62 bucks! Have to love it when the system slips up and lets you stack discounts!


Hi blessings. Welcome and thanks for posting. Your webcam isn't that bad at all.

It's tough to say for sure but I think that the collar of your shirt is too big - perhaps by a full size. I wouldn't expect to see that much of your bare neck above your tie, but again it could just be the angle of the photo.

Also, I would guess that a solid non-patterned shirt would compliment that jacket much better.

Great fit on the jacket!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

1000!


----------



## The Rambler

Despite having about half as many viewers as the Fashion Forum at any given moment, the Trad Forum has significantly more pages and posts on WAYWT than the fashion side. What do you witty and analytical fellows make of that?


----------



## andcounting

The Rambler said:


> Despite having about half as many viewers as the Fashion Forum at any given moment, the Trad Forum has significantly more pages and posts on WAYWT than the fashion side. What do you witty and analytical fellows make of that?


Its the wit and analysis that keeps me around.


----------



## zightx

A really bad picture but better than nothing.










Noteworthy:
RL Rugby duffle
BB pink OCBD
LL Bean norwegian sweater
LE Green wide wale cords


----------



## Trip English

^I'm pleased with this. I like everything about it. A worthy 1000th page post.


----------



## Per

Lands End sweater
J.Press OCBD
Duffel from Gloverall
RL chinos
L.L. Bean Boots

------------------
Check out my blog.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Per you are looking great, as always. Indeed, it seems that everytime you post your WAYWT pics I find myself thinking, 'this guy must be or, perhaps, should be a professional model! Well done once again, Sir.


----------



## conductor

Calvin Klein shirt
Nautica Tie
Unmarked calfskin belt
Pendelton pants
Targyles
J&M shell longwings


----------



## YoungClayB

conductor said:


> Calvin Klein shirt
> Nautica Tie
> Unmarked calfskin belt
> Pendelton pants
> Targyles
> J&M shell longwings


Great fit on those wingtip bals...those are shortwings though, not longwings.

You might consider using heavier collar stays as you collar points don't seem to be laying well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Crap...I knew that! My others are all longwings - auto pilot typing!


----------



## dorji

Blessings [great name], Zigthx, Conductor- well done on posting! Keep it up guys.

Per it's always good to see you here. Great looking sweater and overall!


----------



## andcounting

Corbin jacket
BB shirt and tie
Bills Khakis
LE boots (snowy walk to work)
Had a pocket square, but my son ripped it out on my way out the door.


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> Calvin Klein shirt
> Nautica Tie
> Unmarked calfskin belt
> Pendelton pants
> Targyles
> J&M shell longwings


You forgot your coat on the way out the door.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

And I'll either flip the page or end 1000 with taking the new pup to the muddy dog park.

LL Bean sweater is from hookem; vintage LL Bean 5 pockets from Gentleman George; shirt from Mercer. Also, Bean boots below.

I'm not sure why I'm holding my neck that way.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Mississippi Mud said:


> I'm not sure why I'm holding my neck that way.


Being choked by a Croakie??


----------



## The Rambler

Another December golf day, unusual for around here:


----------



## conductor

Jovan said:


> You forgot your coat on the way out the door.


Maybe top it off with a blue or black blazer then? What does this look need for completion?

Thanks


----------



## Mississippi Mud

WouldaShoulda said:


> Being choked by a Croakie??


Quite. But the dog park is no place for sunglasses to hit the ground.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> Another December golf day, unusual for around here:


Rambler, you have once again achieved a relaxed and great look for a day at play...and as the fairways freeze, the increase in your 'bounce and roll' must improve greatly!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

conductor said:


> Maybe top it off with a blue or black blazer then? What does this look need for completion?
> 
> Thanks


I'd try to find a tie that picks up the color in the trousers they way your Targyles do. Since the pants have a weave patteren, try a solid first.


----------



## YoungClayB

conductor said:


> Maybe top it off with a blue or black blazer then? What does this look need for completion?
> 
> Thanks


am a big fan of pairing a blue blazer with patterned trousers like the ones you are wearing.

Also, it's hard to tell from your picture, but your belt appears black and your shoes are not.

I personally think that you tie is fine and appears to be tied very nicely.

So final critical comments here are:
1. Get the collar under control with some collar stays. The tips of the collar should be touching your shirt, not hovering in mod air
2. Add a blue blazer (you may also consider a white pocket linen)
3. Make sure the belt and shoes go together. Browns and burgundys don't have to match perfectly, but brown/burgundy and black together are a no no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

YoungClayB said:


> 1. Get the collar under control with some collar stays. The tips of the collar should be touching your shirt, not hovering in mod air


Or better yet, go with the OCBD.


----------



## conductor

It's a burgundy blet, but a bit darker then my shoes. Thanks for the feedback everyone!



YoungClayB said:


> am a big fan of pairing a blue blazer with patterned trousers like the ones you are wearing.
> 
> Also, it's hard to tell from your picture, but your belt appears black and your shoes are not.
> 
> I personally think that you tie is fine and appears to be tied very nicely.
> 
> So final critical comments here are:
> 1. Get the collar under control with some collar stays. The tips of the collar should be touching your shirt, not hovering in mod air
> 2. Add a blue blazer (you may also consider a white pocket linen)
> 3. Make sure the belt and shoes go together. Browns and burgundys don't have to match perfectly, but brown/burgundy and black together are a no no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler

eagle2250 said:


> Rambler, you have once again achieved a relaxed and great look for a day at play...and as the fairways freeze, the increase in your 'bounce and roll' must improve greatly!


Thank you, sir. It was 50 yesterday, I generally don't play if it's below that.


----------



## CMDC

LLB Rag wool sweater
Gant unistripe ocbd
LE wide wale cords
AE Memphis


----------



## conductor

Wonderful! I love the coat


Per said:


> Lands End sweater
> J.Press OCBD
> Duffel from Gloverall
> RL chinos
> L.L. Bean Boots
> 
> ------------------
> Check out my blog.


----------



## Jovan

YoungClayB said:


> am a big fan of pairing a blue blazer with patterned trousers like the ones you are wearing.
> 
> Also, it's hard to tell from your picture, but your belt appears black and your shoes are not.
> 
> I personally think that you tie is fine and appears to be tied very nicely.
> 
> So final critical comments here are:
> 1. Get the collar under control with some collar stays. The tips of the collar should be touching your shirt, not hovering in mod air
> 2. Add a blue blazer (you may also consider a white pocket linen)
> 3. Make sure the belt and shoes go together. Browns and burgundys don't have to match perfectly, but brown/burgundy and black together are a no no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed with all points.



ArtVandalay said:


> Or better yet, go with the OCBD.


Not necessarily...


----------



## Timeisaperception

It's December and 72 degrees outside. I may be pushing my luck wearing socks with my Weejuns :tongue2:
(Apologies for the poor photo quality; my camera is currently MIA)









- Weekender Plaid by Bud Burma
- Dockers D1 Khakis
- NOS Bass Weejuns (not shown)
- Kuppenheimer Premier Edition belt
- Rodania Sport De Luxe watch
- And a new haircut (not shown)


----------



## Hardiw1

LLB jacket
BB OCBD
Levis 505
Bass bucks


----------



## Wisco

Another day. Another Marriott. Blue and brown for a day of work in BOS.



Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB

Looking good Hemanth!


----------



## Blessings

Wisco said:


> Another day. Another Marriott. Blue and brown for a day of work in BOS.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


This is sharp as - where did you get the little lapel flower?


----------



## Jovan

Wisco said:


> Another day. Another Marriott. Blue and brown for a day of work in BOS.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Very nice. Bold, yet simple.


----------



## The Rambler

Invited to sit in on a friend's class on _Hamlet _today, at a local college; went for the old guy look:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> ...went for the old guy look:


Cufflinks??

Nice bow, I must try one.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks - what's stopping you on the bow? they go well with your sense of humor :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

Last night we were going to the Christmas cantata put on by the students at the school where my wife teaches. I put on cords, a BD, a bow tie, and a cardigan. Mrs. O wouldn't allow me out of the house - said I looked too professorish and that she didn't want her students' first impression to be me as a big dweeb. 

So I exchanged the cardigan for a sweater vest, which was more acceptable to her. I think she just has an irrational hatred of cardigans.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Invited to sit in on a friend's class on _Hamlet _today, at a local college; went for the old guy look:


That look is utterly, irrevocably, transcendently classic. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Wisco

Blessings said:


> This is sharp as - where did you get the little lapel flower?


The lapel flower is actually the "blue star" colorectal cancer awareness pin from the National Colorectal Cancer Roundtable (https://nccrt.org/). If you are age 50 or over, you should be screened.


----------



## Wisco

Jovan said:


> Very nice. Bold, yet simple.


Thanks. A simple BB blue/black pick-and-pick suit, blue end-on-end spread collar shirt, Robert Talbott brown silk tie with white spots and white cotton PS with brown border. Alfred Sargent brown captoe semi-brogue shoes, not shown.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Thanks - what's stopping you on the bow?


The Ball & Chain.


----------



## arkirshner

Wisco said:


> Another day. Another Marriott. Blue and brown for a day of work in BOS.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Too elegant for the trad forum. The shade of the jacket frames your face wonderfully, (even if the picture doesn't show it) . Great spread collar, with ideal dimple and arch in the tie. Given the camera angle I may be wrong,but it seems that the bottom of your knot would rest on a horizontal line line drawn connecting the notches of your jacket lapels, a geometry favored by several very sophisticated dressers. The dotted tie projects a certain appropriate seriousness, especially with the solid jacket and shirt. IMO this is your best ensemble to date. It will be tough to top.


----------



## Wisco

Thanks. Very kind words. My darker complexion and hair allows me to wear a range of shades, including an oily blue/black suit like this one that a lower contrast person could not pull off. I also have found my core palate of blue/gray/brown, a classic set of tailored clothing colors, with a few accent colors in ties and/or pocket squares. As Will of ASW says, well put together but otherwise "unnoticeable dress".

I have to credit the fine folks here @AAAC for providing the gentle guidance that has helped me find my clothing voice: A mix of pure Trad Tweed/khaki, Italian jackets and MTM suits. I find the crowd here on the Trad Forum to be active and supportive. It is my AAAC home.

My goal now is to continue to update my game so that every day approaches this one.



arkirshner said:


> Too elegant for the trad forum. The shade of the jacket frames your face wonderfully, (even if the picture doesn't show it) . Great spread collar, with ideal dimple and arch in the tie. Given the camera angle I may be wrong,but it seems that the bottom of your knot would rest on a horizontal line line drawn connecting the notches of your jacket lapels, a geometry favored by several very sophisticated dressers. The dotted tie projects a certain appropriate seriousness, especially with the solid jacket and shirt. IMO this is your best ensemble to date. It will be tough to top.


----------



## YoungClayB

Wisco said:


> Thanks. A simple BB blue/black pick-and-pick suit, blue end-on-end spread collar shirt, Robert Talbott brown silk tie with white spots and white cotton PS with brown border. Alfred Sargent brown captoe semi-brogue shoes, not shown.


The collar on that shirt is really something. Very nice.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> Invited to sit in on a friend's class on _Hamlet _today, at a local college; went for the old guy look:


Brilliant, Rambler!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed! Rambler, could you share with us a bit more information regarding that magnificent cardigan? The arguably robust weight of the fabric, the tightness of the knit and those saddle shoulders, all in concert with woven leather buttons is perfect. Please tell us that some benovelent vendor still offers such for sale! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys. It's an Alan Paine, 100% lambswool, appears to be 2 ply; I bought it on ebay for $12, was the only bidder, which surprised me. Looked unworn.

I'm not really an ebayer, but the prices on good sweaters can be just incredible, so every so often I troll it by brand: mcgeorge, paine, johnston, drumohr, pringle, braemar, solly.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Christmas party tonight.


















Brooks 3/2 navy blazer - ebay
Brooks pink OCBD
No name bow - thrifted
LE Chinos
Target socks
AE Waldens - exchange


----------



## YoungClayB

Rambler, thanks for the tip on those brand names. I am really in the market for a navy wool cardigan that can be worn in place of a blazer. Hopefully I can find one in my size before the weather warms up again.

Here is today's church attire:









Shirt: Lands End
Tie: Robert Talbott AM
Jacket: Cricketeer for H. Stadium
Pants: Polo Preston
Shoes: AE MacNeil

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltydog

Very nice, very traditional get up, Art. Well done.


----------



## The Rambler

YoungClayB said:


> Rambler, thanks for the tip on those brand names. I am really in the market for a navy wool cardigan that can be worn in place of a blazer. Hopefully I can find one in my size before the weather warms up again.
> 
> Here is today's church attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Lands End
> Tie: Robert Talbott AM
> Jacket: Cricketeer for H. Stadium
> Pants: Polo Preston
> Shoes: AE MacNeil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking very well put together.

On subject of sweaters, I find it really useful to web-shop by brand, there are just so many makers and sellers, many of them pretty poor. I did just tick off a few reliable names from the top of my head, should've also mentioned Hawick, which is a place, but has several excellent mills, such as R&O.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Now that took some doing.

Re: tan socks with chinos. I am in favor of this, within reason.

Silk long johns from Lands End played a big part in this today. I find the LE version last longer than the LL Bean version.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Everything about that photo is aces. Well done SVB. Well done.


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night. The jacket is called Big Blue. It's a thrift shop job. I burned a hole in it with my cigar and patched it with that iron-on tape stuff in an approximate shade of blue. I have fallen into a river in it. It is missing sleeve buttons. It has no shape at all.

And I get more compliments on big Blue than any other jacket I own.


----------



## The Rambler

compliments are a funny thing.


----------



## Saltydog

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Now that took some doing.
> 
> Re: tan socks with chinos. I am in favor of this, within reason.
> 
> Silk long johns from Lands End played a big part in this today. I find the LE version last longer than the LL Bean version.


Patrick--I really like everything about this rig. Would you mind listing the individual components, please sir. I'm going to guess the shirt and tie are LE because I have a pink LE shirt in that particular shade and I seem to remember seeing the tie on-line--but I could be wrong. I like the shade of those khakis as well. It all works.

I also enjoyed the story about "Big Blue".


----------



## Saltydog

Just because this picture deserves to be posted at least twice.


----------



## Patrick06790

Saltydog said:


> Patrick--I really like everything about this rig. Would you mind listing the individual components, please sir. I'm going to guess the shirt and tie are LE because I have a pink LE shirt in that particular shade and I seem to remember seeing the tie on-line--but I could be wrong. I like the shade of those khakis as well. It all works.
> 
> I also enjoyed the story about "Big Blue".


The jacket's a Brooks FeatherTweed that I think I bought from CMDC here. If you see these jackets grab them. They are partially lined and very lightly padded. Wonderfully slouchy jackets. Brooks would do well to bring them back.

The shirt is indeed LE - pinpoint BD, remember when we got into a panic because they were going to discontinue them or something? Anyway they were in the overstocks section for a ridiculous price like $11.

The tie, however, is a thrift shop find, an old J. Press "Beaufort Knot" job. Somebody wise to the arcane ways of Press could explain differences between the Beaufort, Burlington and Potzrebie Knots and then I could get some sleep.

The sweater is a McGeorge, also from the thrift thread. Chinos are M2s in British tan or whatever they call it. I have taken to having them hemmed lately, cuffs are starting to bore me.

The daring tan socks are SmartWool.

And the hipster shoes are Florsheim Veblens in Distressed Sculptor.


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Damn that light fixture. Excellent composition, nice ensemble, cool car, pretty girl. Well done.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed it would seem that svb and his lady companion have captured the moment in time...and done so in such a splendid manner! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Your next assignment, should you chose to accept it...


----------



## conductor

I hate to try and follow svb's great post.....

Don't worry - getting the pants cuffed and shortened soon.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Taken Aback

From the perspective of photo #1, I cannot help but imagine someone running down the escape, and choosing to descend via your shoulder versus the remaining steps.

You remain elegant in your heroism.


----------



## Patrick06790

No, there was some critter running around on the roof.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## The Rambler

Under the influence of this thread, mainly, I've been trying to work colored pocket squares into some of my regular outfits, partly from sartorial ennuie, but also because they look so good on some of our regular posters. But this one ^gave me pause. Is it too bright already? Would it make me look like I'm trying too hard?


----------



## Orgetorix

You've definitely got a focal point there in the sweater, so I wouldn't go with any color that might compete. My instinct when dressing is the more assertive any one piece is, the more I want to be restrained with the others. In your case, I'd personally reach for plain white linen over a colored silk.


----------



## firedancer

Orgetorix said:


> You've definitely got a focal point there in the sweater, so I wouldn't go with any color that might compete. My instinct when dressing is the more assertive any one piece is, the more I want to be restrained with the others. In your case, I'd personally reach for plain white linen over a colored silk.


Very sound advice.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Pics bound to follow: I was invited to an 'ugly Christmas sweater' party. I'm currently getting over acute bronchitis, so I'm in no mood to make a sartorial (donkey) out of myself.

- Gap 3/2 roll herringbone jacket
- BB Clark khakis (British Tan, or whatever color their light khaki is)
- Stanley Blacker white herringbone button-down (very light, doesn't clash with the jacket)
- No-name Scottish tie (Mackinnon tartan?)
- Weejuns


----------



## The Rambler

thanks,gents.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Well deserved, Rambler.


----------



## ds23pallas

Aldens in Cigar with Gap socks and BB khakis. Old BB sack and "English Tradition" schoolboy muffler in the background. Messy office everywhere else:


----------



## AlanC

Merry Christmas!


----------



## The Rambler

Informal neighborhood cocktail party:


----------



## Hardiw1

YoungClayB said:


> Shirt: Lands End
> Tie: Robert Talbott AM
> Jacket: Cricketeer for H. Stadium
> Pants: Polo Preston
> Shoes: AE MacNeil
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this look. Well done.

Patrick, both posts are excellent.

--------------------------------------------------

Southwick 3/2 sack
LLB ocbd
Pierre Cardin wool tie
BB pants
Cole Haan


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> Merry Christmas!


nephew,
looking very good!
your cigar wt boot is very sharp, enjoy wearing


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Informal neighborhood cocktail party:


looking good


----------



## dorji

AlanC said:


> Merry Christmas!


Same to you! Looking sharp, great boots.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Informal neighborhood cocktail party:


Looking good Rambler, I like pink with that color green. Interesting square.... what do you have there?? Nice texture.


----------



## dorji

Hardiw1 said:


> ...


Wool ties are great, nice Southwick.


----------



## Saltydog

Southwick 3/2 sack
LLB ocbd
Pierre Cardin wool tie
BB pants
Cole Haan

[/QUOTE]

Great rig!


----------



## conductor

Great look. Very unique cardigan with the billow pockets and shoulder patch. Perfect pant length. Just took a pair in a few days ago and I had to tell the tailor about four times that I wanted it higher! Well done.


AlanC said:


> Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jovan

I'm starting to think that alterations tailors are not so much ignorant as just covering themselves if customers complain about the length being too short. They may also be used to giving men a full break (and, from what I've seen, an _overfull_ break) because "the customer is always right". By that I mean maybe they are used to serving customers who think their suit trousers should fit the same as their jeans. I've come in to an alterations place where a man tried on his newly hemmed suit trousers, seemed pleased, and left. I noticed the openings were puddling around his ankles. They also missed an opportunity to up-sell him by fixing the gap in his jacket's collar and shortening the sleeves at least an inch, but alas, the customer is... always... right. :icon_pale:

This random rant was irreverently regaled to you by regretfully rooting for the letter R.


----------



## ColonialBoy

Hardiw1 said:


> I
> 
> Southwick 3/2 sack
> LLB ocbd
> Pierre Cardin wool tie
> BB pants
> Cole Haan


A very dapper look!


----------



## Timeisaperception

I promised photos from the little Christmas shindig I attended, but I never promised _good ones!

_And no, that Solo cup contains no alcohol. :tongue2: As per the dreadful posture, I think I was on the move to go sit down or something...









- Gap 3/2 roll herringbone
- Burdines cardigan
- BB Clarks
- Stanley Blacker buttondown
- Weejuns (not shown)
- Rodania Sport de Luxe watch (kind of shown)


----------



## The Rambler

Dorj, the square is a Hober grenadine; Alan, love it, neat Christmas tie. Maker of that shooting sweater? very cool. New boots go well. Hardiw, well put-together, very crisp weave on the jacket - does it have matching trou?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Timeisaperception said:


> And no, that Solo cup contains no alcohol. :tongue2:
> 
> - Gap 3/2 roll herringbone


1. Shame.

2. I had no idea they offered one!!


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> ...Alan, love it, neat Christmas tie. Maker of that shooting sweater? very cool. New boots go well.


The shooting sweater is by, to use Patrick's description, Ralph of Long Island. It's an all-cashmere deal that also has knit side-adjusters. I came across it on super-duper clearance at Marshall's a couple of years ago. It had a retail tag of around $900. I paid about $40. It's one of those times when Ralph just knocked it out of the park.

Tie is an older Hanauer I picked up on ebay.



conductor said:


> Great look. Very unique cardigan with the billow pockets and shoulder patch. Perfect pant length. Just took a pair in a few days ago and I had to tell the tailor about four times that I wanted it higher! Well done.


Thank you, kind sir. I have my alterations tailor well-trained at this point. They do a great job for me. I reward them by giving them a never ending supply of alterations to do.


----------



## andcounting

I'm skeptical of the "no alcohol" and "dreadful posture" - Posture is directly related to alcohol in many situations.



Timeisaperception said:


> I promised photos from the little Christmas shindig I attended, but I never promised _good ones!
> 
> _And no, that Solo cup contains no alcohol. :tongue2: As per the dreadful posture, I think I was on the move to go sit down or something...
> 
> View attachment 3427
> 
> 
> - Gap 3/2 roll herringbone
> - Burdines cardigan
> - BB Clarks
> - Stanley Blacker buttondown
> - Weejuns (not shown)
> - Rodania Sport de Luxe watch (kind of shown)


----------



## Timeisaperception

WouldaShoulda said:


> 1. Shame.
> 
> 2. I had no idea they offered one!!


I don't think they've offered a 3/2 like that for quite some time; I've had it for a few years as a thrift store find. Darted, somewhat padded shoulders, ventless, so it's a hodgepodge of everything - thanks to it lacking said vents, it cuts a mean shape, and is thus put into my 'date/party' rotation as often as possible. To give you an idea of it's age? It has a tag that reads 'Made in USA'


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Men. Rambler, no on the matching trou. Recent thrift find, one of those where a spot light from the heavens is shining down on the jacket as you walk up. Was amazed, it fits me as well as is possibly could. Few and far between around here.


----------



## TJN

Brook Brothers Oxford
Vintage Lord and Taylor Tartan tie
J.Crew Cords (golfing penguins)

Celebrating Christmas a bit early...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

TJN said:


> Vintage Lord and Taylor Tartan tie


They used to have decent stuff there. 

I've been looking for green pants for years!!


----------



## ArtVandalay

TJN said:


> Brook Brothers Oxford
> Vintage Lord and Taylor Tartan tie
> J.Crew Cords (golfing penguins)
> 
> Celebrating Christmas a bit early...


Welcome aboard! Great look, love those cords!


----------



## dorji

Welcome TJN, nice photo. I thought at first they were skunks, golf penguins will do just fine too though :icon_smile:


----------



## YoungClayB

Hardiw1 said:


> I like this look. Well done.


Thanks Hardiw1. I don't wear those dark blue pants that often because they are such lint magnets.

Heading out for Mexican tonight. Just as I was preparing for my pic, my youngest wandered into the frame so I scooped him up.










Shirt: Roundtree & Yorke
Pants: Bills M3
Shoes: AE Globetrotter

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji

Nice shot Clay- thanks for sharing!


----------



## leisureclass

WouldaShoulda said:


> They used to have decent stuff there.


So True! I have a vintage L&T cardigan that I thrifted awhile back, and I love it


----------



## hookem12387

I don't really want to take a full on WAYWT picture while I'm at my fiancé's parent's house, but here's a small one. Happy Holidays/Merry Christmas Eve, all


----------



## The Rambler

Merry Christmas, Hookem, and to all.


----------



## leisureclass

I love the colors there hookem, I'm also at the Inlaws. Merry Christmas to all:







Please excuse the smudged bathroom mirror.
Brooks shirt and tie (thanks for the shirt J Wooten)
Vtg Harvard Co-Op Blazer
M2s


----------



## eagle2250

^^
LOL. Our adult and married children, the grandkids (all five of them) and a rather sizable collection of InLaws will be joining us later today. It will be a crowded, somewhat racous, but very Merry dining table in the eagles nest this afternoon. Merry Christmas to each of you and your families and may this be but a send off for better times!  :crazy:


----------



## Jack1425

The Calm before the storm Christmas Eve..


----------



## The Rambler

Family walk on Christmas day; new jacket and flannel shirt for me:


----------



## Jovan

Merry Christmas, everyone. 

BB three patch sack blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
"Lothcarron" tartan tie
LE chinos
Wigwam 625 socks
Florsheim beefroll pennies


----------



## The Rambler

Classic, very well done. I can't help feeling that the 625s and pennies are what sets that look above ordinary and well-executed.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you! You should admit some bias on your part though, as you're also a fan of the Wigwam 625 -- and seemingly the only one besides me!

Looking at those pictures, maybe I _should_ take up the hem a half or three quarter inch on my chinos, as someone else (sorry, can't remember who) suggested.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Thank you! You should admit some bias on your part though, as you're also a fan of the Wigwam 625 -- and seemingly the only one besides me!
> 
> Looking at those pictures, maybe I _should_ take up the hem a half or three quarter inch on my chinos, as someone else (sorry, can't remember who) suggested.


I wear the Wig all the time. Wearing them now, in fact.


----------



## dorji

Great photos guys- Jack I see the bow tie craze has begun! Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> I wear the Wig all the time. Wearing them now, in fact.


Good to know we're not alone!

Great outfit, by the way. If I wore that to grill anything, everyone would say, "Aren't you afraid of getting your nice clothes ruined?"


----------



## cecil47

Patrick06790 said:


> I wear the Wig all the time. Wearing them now, in fact.


I as well, but with the LLB ducks.


----------



## Calvin500

*Apron & bow tie look familiar*

I have the Presbyterian edition of that apron, which I inherited from my grandmother. It really is a sincere question.
And of course I'm taken by the bow tie. 


Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## Jack1425

dorji said:


> Great photos guys- Jack I see the bow tie craze has begun! Merry Christmas to all.


dorje.. Indeed!! I don't understand how I ever resisted. Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Jack1425

Jovan.. Excellent! I love the tie and dare I say, the Wigwams.. Mental note made.


----------



## Hardiw1

Christmas Day

BB 3/2 tweed - recently from the exchange
LLB ocbd
Candy cane tie
Tie bar square
BB pants
Florsheim pennies


----------



## Jovan

Jack1425 said:


> Jovan.. Excellent! I love the tie and dare I say, the Wigwams.. Mental note made.


Thank you. The tie is apparently "Maclean of Duart" tartan, so apologies if I offend any Scotsmen here by wearing it!

The Wigwam 625 was originally intended and still sold as an athletic sock. If I had something a little more Christmas-y like red merino wool socks I would have worn them instead. If you just want to try one pair\, purchase from Freshpair. They are $10 a pair, but the shipping is free in the U.S. Some other websites will have them for $7 and change, but generally you have to buy a certain amount to break even with shipping or even get that low price.

https://www.freshpair.com/Mens-Wigwam-625-Sock-F1086.html

Welcome back, by the way. Good to see you posting again.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Glad the jacket fits! It looks fantastic.



Hardiw1 said:


> Christmas Day
> 
> BB 3/2 tweed - recently from the exchange
> LLB ocbd
> Candy cane tie
> Tie bar square
> BB pants
> Florsheim pennies


----------



## Hardiw1

ArtVandalay said:


> Glad the jacket fits! It looks fantastic.


Thanks Art,
I love the jacket, fits wonderfully. Good find!


----------



## Calvin500

[SUB][SUP]






[/SUP][/SUB]
Boxing Day bow tie.


----------



## CMDC

On the way to Christmas dinner

Huntington 3/2 Blackwatch sack
BB blue ocbd
Emblematic w/ducks
LLBean flannels
Alden shell ptbs


----------



## Bermuda

amazing Blackwatch jacket. It is my favorite tartan


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit
BB shirt
Tie Bar tie and square
Florsheim longwings


----------



## The Rambler

Christmas gifts look very good. To me a block stripe tie like that, in wool or silk, and a dark Southwick suit mean _business_. When I was starting out in the business of finance, that look was favored by the more polished, more senior men.


----------



## dorji

Nice look Org- especially a fan of the tie.


----------



## Orgetorix

Is everyone going naked this week?


----------



## The Rambler

A quiet week. Working out of the house, something I plan to do more of in 2012. Not sure what the overall effect on the daily dress will be. This a.m. a relaxed year-end meeting with a long time client took place here. RL shirt, OConnells shetland, John G Hardy tweed, Hober square, Aldens:


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Playing around with possible New Year getup--

Over-exposed shot of the previously-posted dept store gingham, four-in-hand Brooks BB #2 rep (Makers, gift from my sister mid-90s), beater Brooks 3 patch sack from the 'bay. An OCBD would probably be much better.
Otherwise, standard sporty day-off attire-- Pro-Keds plimsolls and JCrew argyles, 501s.


----------



## hardline_42

^^ top half + bottom half = does not compute


----------



## Bermuda

are these 2 different outifts? If not, it's quite punk rock of you


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

hardline_42 said:


> ^^ top half + bottom half = does not compute


Yep, playing around with a possible top-half getup for a casual New Year's Eve party. Would finish it with khakis and weejuns.
Most of my wardrobe does not compute. Baby steps.


----------



## hardline_42

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Yep, playing around with a possible top-half getup for a casual New Year's Eve party. Would finish it with khakis and weejuns.
> Most of my wardrobe does not compute. Baby steps.


I just re-read your post and it makes sense now. As for the top-half getup, I think the color of the gingham is too close to both the blazer and the tie. (I have that BB tie as well and I find it hard to pair with a blue blazer). Maybe a different color/pattern? Pink uni-stripe? Or a more conservative shirt (blue or white OCBD) and a brighter tie (tartan, emblematic, etc.)?


----------



## ArtVandalay

Oooh, I like those argyles muchly.


----------



## dorji

Orgetorix said:


> Is everyone going naked this week?


Naw... just busy with family stuff. Here are a few from the past few days:


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> ...John G Hardy tweed...


Love that Hardy tweed. I read somewhere that they almost went down, and were revived within the past few years..?


----------



## The Rambler

Didn't know that, I certainly hope it hasn't changed. It's a great name in tweeds - the one that wove the Prince of Wales check for the POW.

Your tweeds look splendid!


----------



## ColonialBoy

The Rambler said:


> A quiet week. Working out of the house, something I plan to do more of in 2012. Not sure what the overall effect on the daily dress will be. This a.m. a relaxed year-end meeting with a long time client took place here. RL shirt, OConnells shetland, John G Hardy tweed, Hober square, Aldens:
> 
> /


This is your best recent look. With respect I think a lot that you wear seems to age you for some reason, don't really know how to explain it.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> Didn't know that, I certainly hope it hasn't changed...


Thanks Rambler. Tweed season is the best.

As far as JG Hardy goes, what I remember was something to the effect that they received a large amount invested which preserved the company intact, maybe 3-5 years ago-- information that may have come from ASW or communication w Bookster.... all I remember was that I trusted the source :icon_smile: That hacking jacket of mine is something Hardy calls "Alsport".


----------



## The Rambler

ColonialBoy said:


> This is your best recent look. With respect I think a lot that you wear seems to age you for some reason, don't really know how to explain it.


Thanks, I guess; I think my wife would agree. But I'm 64, and trying to act my age.


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, I guess; I think my wife would agree. But I'm 64, and trying to act my age.


nephew,
i like the way you dress. your dress attire is outstanding and i would hope that other forum members would follow your lead


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

dorji said:


> Naw... just busy with family stuff. Here are a few from the past few days:


Love the jacket. Shoes and socks are super tasty.


----------



## eagle2250

dorji said:


> Naw... just busy with family stuff. Here are a few from the past few days:
> 
> .....


A great look overall, but could you give us a bit more information about the flying pheasants emblematic? ...Please!


----------



## dorji

^Sure thing Eagle, it is from Seaward+Stearn 100% wool. My favorite ties are S+S, they make great "country collection" ties of this style, as well as bolder "English silk" ties.


----------



## williamson

Dorji - a great _ensemble_, showing, among other things, that the "country look" is not restricted to earth tones. The wool tie is especially notable, and (in my opinion) goes far better with a tweed jacket than a silk one (even of identical pattern) would.


----------



## eagle2250

dorji said:


> ^Sure thing Eagle, it is from Seaward+Stearn 100% wool. My favorite ties are S+S, they make great "country collection" ties of this style, as well as bolder "English silk" ties.


Thanks for the additional information. That is indeed one beautiful tie!


----------



## Jovan

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Love the jacket. Shoes and socks are super tasty. 4M9 Camry not so much.


Luckily, this isn't a forum dedicated to cars. Have a little tact.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> Luckily, this isn't a forum dedicated to cars. Have a little tact.


Yea, I've noticed there have been a few snarky, passive-agressive comments from various posters on the last couple of pages. What gives?


----------



## The Rambler

New posters sometimes feel empowered by the cloak of anonymity :biggrin2:


----------



## Saltydog

ColonialBoy said:


> This is your best recent look. With respect I think a lot that you wear seems to age you for some reason, don't really know how to explain it.


Given some of the comments from the younger set on the Mom/Dad thread I started, Rambler, perhaps you need to "rock" some rigid dark indigo low rise skinny jeans with the cuffs rolled up.


----------



## Dragoon

I don't _think _I've been rude here but I sure have on other BBs. Nothing to be proud of by any means. I guess the temptation to be able to tell someone they are an ass without fear of economic or physical repercussions is to much to pass up sometimes.

As I said on that thread The Rambler would look good in jeans. A beat to hell pair of 501s. He would look like a serious man of substance wearing jeans.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Jovan said:


> Luckily, this isn't a forum dedicated to cars. Have a little tact.


Whoa! Sorry. I didn't mean to offend. A lame stab at humor, my remark was in poor taste. I certainly apologize, to the OP and all.

My name is John Evans.


----------



## The Rambler

I'm thinking I'll rock the cardigan tonight.


----------



## The Rambler

Just teasing, John. As a Honda owner, I kinda have to agree :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## zzdocxx

Orgetorix I just had a quick look at your blog, nice.

First time viewing this thread for some reason, interesting to see what people are wearing.

:icon_viking:


----------



## Hardiw1

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Whoa! Sorry. I didn't mean to offend. A lame stab at humor, my remark was in poor taste. I certainly apologize, to the OP and all.
> 
> My name is John Evans.


No worries, was obviously a joke. At least I saw it that way.


----------



## ColonialBoy

Saltydog said:


> Given some of the comments from the younger set on the Mom/Dad thread I started, Rambler, perhaps you need to "rock" some rigid dark indigo low rise skinny jeans with the cuffs rolled up.


I was thinking about what I said for weeks, any way you say it appears rude.
I dont like Will Boehlke at https://asuitablewardrobe.dynend.com/ , his outfits always seem a little off center.

I've been told I look 15 years younger than I am, & I pay attention to what younger guys wear. There is a trad/prep thread on another site inhabited by 20-somethings, I dont see a lot of argyle there.


----------



## Calvin500

Started a bit of a shenanigan today. 366 Bow Ties in 2012.


----------



## conductor

Calvin500 said:


> View attachment 3486
> 
> Started a bit of a shenanigan today. 366 Bow Ties in 2012.


Great idea! Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## Calvin500

conductor said:


> Great idea! Love it, love it, love it!


Is my photo not displaying?

Edit: Wait&#8230;there it is...


----------



## Hardiw1

Calvin500 said:


> Is my photo not displaying?


Photo is displaying wonderfully. Neat idea, look forward to watching.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Day off, but working.


----------



## leisureclass

^ welcome to the forum, very nice. Details?


----------



## Trip English

I like your weather.


----------



## hookem12387

Great picture, OCB. I'm a little jealous of your weather...then again it's 64 and cloudless here


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Leisureclass - Thanks for the welcome. J.crew heathered flannel grey lambswool sweater (2011), J.crew essential fit navy chinos (2008), and LE cordovan univ. stripe ocbd

hookem - I am jealous of your weather.

Trip - I wish I could take credit.


----------



## hookem12387

I'll actually post instead of just commenting on other's pictures. The jacket is waxed canvas from Lands End Canvas, $100 with sleeves that fit me is a win in my book (Barbour's short sleeves are an issue for me)


----------



## firedancer

^ I like the chino length. Well done.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, though honestly I'd prefer them about .25" -.5" longer, just for some added versatility with loafers


----------



## firedancer

^ I hear that. It's a struggle. Seeing that cotton shrinks and seam allowances are what they are it's hard to get perfect. 

I think it can almost be left to the sartorial gods. Much like the " collar roll"


----------



## hookem12387

Definitely a pain to get perfect, and probably not 'trad' to worry about it so much. I do notice some of my consistently favorite dressers always nail it, though, which adds to the desire


----------



## Trip English

I saw that coat at Sears and liked it very much. Great color.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Definitely a pain to get perfect, and probably not 'trad' to worry about it so much. I do notice some of my consistently favorite dressers always nail it, though, which adds to the desire


I'm still amazed that I'm 6'1 and can wear a 30" inseam to get no break. But then, I think my torso's a little longer in proportion to my legs.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Hook,

I've always had the same too short sleeve problem with Barbours. 
However, just the other day I tried a bunch of jackets at both Orvis and the Barbour outlet, for whatever reason the sleeves on both the new Borders and Beauforts (in 36" and 38" chests) seem to be longer. Certainly longer than those on the old Beaufort I wore into the stores.

I also found the fit is a touch slimmer, especially in the Beaufort, a welcome change since the older ones almost had a flare to them, which I self-consciously feel makes me look like a bell.


Take this with a grain of salt, as Barbour seems to have a thousand and one iterations of every jacket, and they're impossible to tell apart.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks for the heads up, TBS. I may investigate next December


----------



## cecil47

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, though honestly I'd prefer them about .25" -.5" longer, just for some added versatility with loafers


I'd agree. Too short, and you kinda hipster. Or course. too long and you look like a schlub. Being tall as a kid, and with parents of, umm, limited resources, I shied away anything remotely resembling the high-water look. Reminded me too much of hand-me-downs. As I got older, went back to no or very little break. Still leary of going too short and looking cartoony.
\\


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

01.01.2012 with dear friend and co-worker--

Straight from the thrift (purchased that morning) Southwick 3/2 sack blazer (pre-'76 based on union label)
pink Brooks OCBD OPS (USA made--very soft, possibly unlined collar)
Brooks Makers #2 tie
Gap khakis
recent Weejuns
cotton rib socks
Hamilton "Khaki" chrono Val. 7750


A general idea of the jacket shoulders and shoes/socks right background. Plus some Brazilian ladies in sparkly dresses.


----------



## zzdocxx

Lovely.

:wink2:


----------



## Jovan

TTG: Not bad at all! I was in Tampa a while back for a convention. Good to know a few other people in Florida have good taste in clothing.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

hookem - Nice out fit. I like the jacket. I have a pair of chinos that are just a little short for work. I use them for weekends and wear them a lot in the summer. After having said that, I like your pants in that outfit.

TTG - Very nice shirt/tie combo. You look as if you are having a merry time!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Jovan said:


> TTG: Not bad at all! I was in Tampa a while back for a convention. Good to know a few other people in Florida have good taste in clothing.


It's easy to dress well here. The casual dress standard that's accepted is appalling-- flip-flops in all weather and all social situations. The concept of "street clothes" is completely absent. People here go to dinner in workout clothes, and the restaurants gladly seat them.

All I have to do is put on a shirt with a collar and shoes of any description and I'm better attired than the majority.


----------



## Jovan

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> It's easy to dress well here. The casual dress standard that's accepted is appalling-- flip-flops in all weather and all social situations. The concept of "street clothes" is completely absent. People here go to dinner in workout clothes, and the restaurants gladly seat them.
> 
> All I have to do is put on a shirt with a collar and shoes of any description and I'm better attired than the majority.


Seconded. Right now I'm wearing an OCBD, grey cotton v-neck sweater, and chinos with boat shoes and a pea coat. (The sweater and chinos I'd gladly exchange for something in wool right now.)

I got asked, "Why are you so dressed up?" by a few people in the same tone as if they'd asked why I backed into their car...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Always with a look on their face like they smelled a fart, too.



Jovan said:


> Seconded. Right now I'm wearing an OCBD, grey cotton v-neck sweater, and chinos with boat shoes and a pea coat. (The sweater and chinos I'd gladly exchange for something in wool right now.)
> 
> I got asked, "Why are you so dressed up?" by a few people in the same tone as if they'd asked why I backed into their car...


----------



## g3dahl

Jovan said:


> I got asked, "Why are you so dressed up?" by a few people in the same tone as if they'd asked why I backed into their car...


My day was the opposite. I teach music in an elementary school, and showed up for work today wearing (for the first time) my new BB charcoal MTM suit (Merry Christmas indeed!), CT gabardine tie, BB white point shirt, and AE PA's. Nobody said a word! Apparently everyone is used to me dressing up by now, but it wasn't always that way.

This site (AAAC in general and the Trad forum in particular) has had a profound impact on me in a few short months. My school is in a rural area, where sartorial standards are, shall we say, extremely relaxed. For the past couple of decades, at work I have worn mostly Levis and casual shirts -- I mean REALLY casual shirts (no collar), and fit in easily. But last summer, having turned 50 and desiring change, I found my way to AAAC and started reading everything I could find about menswear (Flusser, etc.). I donated almost all of my old clothes, and started discovering good stuff at GW, eBay, and the Trad Thrift Exchange. My wife even treated me to the MTM for Christmas!

At the beginning of the school year, I decided that I would always wear a suit, jacket or at least a sweater to work, and always a collared shirt, and never any denim. For the first couple of weeks, coworkers would often ask why I was so dressed up. My response was usually something like "I always dress this way now." By October, I was getting frequent compliments on what I wore and comments that I "always look so dapper."

That was nice to hear, of course, but the most important thing (and I can't stress this enough) is that my teaching became more effective than ever before. Others respond differently to me now, and it is a change for the better. I don't feel like I am dressing to show off, but rather to contribute to a respectful learning environment. It works well, it's fun, and there won't be any turning back.

I realize that this thread is intended mainly for pictures, and I promise to start doing my part very soon. Many of you have sold items to me on the Trad Thrift Exchange, and deserve to see them in use. My daughter is a good photographer, so maybe I can put her to work, and spare you the sight of my attempts at bathroom mirror self-portraits.

I am very grateful to Andy and the entire AAAC community, from whom I have learned so much.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

g3dahl said:


> Apparently everyone is used to me dressing up by now, but it wasn't always that way.


Way to wear them down!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Plus some Brazilian ladies in sparkly dresses.


It's easier to spot Brazilian babes while they are walking away from you!!


----------



## efdll

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> It's easy to dress well here. The casual dress standard that's accepted is appalling-- flip-flops in all weather and all social situations. The concept of "street clothes" is completely absent. People here go to dinner in workout clothes, and the restaurants gladly seat them.
> 
> All I have to do is put on a shirt with a collar and shoes of any description and I'm better attired than the majority.


Tampa wasn't always like that -- nowhere was. A good half century ago men had dress codes. For some, of a countrified persuasion, it may have been tight Western shirts and jeans, or a "sharp" (read early Elvis) look, which nonetheless involved jackets and dress slacks, though the latter may have been black with pink stitching. Professional men downtown, when professional men worked downtown, wore suits. In the steamy summer months in our steamy Gulf city, men wore half-sleeve shirts and ties under their very light suit jackets -- usually Navy blue and never removed outside the office. Haspel pincord was common, seersucker much less so. Younger lads, of student age, went what we here call trad -- tons of madras; white bucks, never bright white and sometimes beat up and no socks, which I guess was our version of flip-flops; Weejuns and sometimes big, heavy Cordovans; half-sleeve shirts with no tie; proper suit and tie for serious moments. As you observe, that is all gone, and anyone breaking the very conformist "casual" code is asked accusingly why he's dressed up. The obvious answer is "to look good", perhaps "to look better than you do", which is, I'm sure, the cause of the unrest good taste causes.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

efdll said:


> ...anyone breaking the very conformist "casual" code is asked accusingly why he's dressed up. The obvious answer is "to look good", perhaps "to look better than you do", which is, I'm sure, the cause of the unrest good taste causes.


You're onto something here. I think casual folk feel offended (threatened?) when someone is "dressed up," because they feel like that person's betrayal of the casual code is something perceived as unfair-- demonstrating superiority or attempting to gain some kind of advantage or something. Dressing well to please one's self is not understood, therefore suspect.


----------



## David J. Cooper

AE Wilberts
Polo Khakis
LLB Signature Cardigan
Eddie Bauer OCBD
I'm the Princess that's Why Apron

My wife snapped this one of me as I was prepping dinner for a group of wine friends. I think the apron needs some altering.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Excellent look, David J. Cooper! The GTH apron elevates it to the next level.


----------



## CMDC

Pringle lambswool sweater
LE yellow ocbd
LE wide wale cords
Timberland lug mocs


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick
Brioni
Kountz & Rider (thanks swb120!)
Tie Bar
AE Brantley


----------



## Jovan

ArtVandalay said:


> Always with a look on their face like they smelled a fart, too.


Not this time. They were sort of half-friends. But some people who I don't know at all have had that "who farted" look when asking, "Why the _suit_?" (Which it rarely is, they just don't know the difference between it and a sport coat.)

My stepfather said I looked like he did in college circa '68 -- OCBD, sweater, and khakis with brown casual shoes. I took it as a compliment of course. 



g3dahl said:


> My day was the opposite. I teach music in an elementary school, and showed up for work today wearing (for the first time) my new BB charcoal MTM suit (Merry Christmas indeed!), CT gabardine tie, BB white point shirt, and AE PA's. Nobody said a word! Apparently everyone is used to me dressing up by now, but it wasn't always that way.
> 
> This site (AAAC in general and the Trad forum in particular) has had a profound impact on me in a few short months. My school is in a rural area, where sartorial standards are, shall we say, extremely relaxed. For the past couple of decades, at work I have worn mostly Levis and casual shirts -- I mean REALLY casual shirts (no collar), and fit in easily. But last summer, having turned 50 and desiring change, I found my way to AAAC and started reading everything I could find about menswear (Flusser, etc.). I donated almost all of my old clothes, and started discovering good stuff at GW, eBay, and the Trad Thrift Exchange. My wife even treated me to the MTM for Christmas!
> 
> At the beginning of the school year, I decided that I would always wear a suit, jacket or at least a sweater to work, and always a collared shirt, and never any denim. For the first couple of weeks, coworkers would often ask why I was so dressed up. My response was usually something like "I always dress this way now." By October, I was getting frequent compliments on what I wore and comments that I "always look so dapper."
> 
> That was nice to hear, of course, but the most important thing (and I can't stress this enough) is that my teaching became more effective than ever before. Others respond differently to me now, and it is a change for the better. I don't feel like I am dressing to show off, but rather to contribute to a respectful learning environment. It works well, it's fun, and there won't be any turning back.
> 
> I realize that this thread is intended mainly for pictures, and I promise to start doing my part very soon. Many of you have sold items to me on the Trad Thrift Exchange, and deserve to see them in use. My daughter is a good photographer, so maybe I can put her to work, and spare you the sight of my attempts at bathroom mirror self-portraits.
> 
> I am very grateful to Andy and the entire AAAC community, from whom I have learned so much.


Thanks for the story. Please, do post here. I'd love to see what the well-dressed professor wears these days. 

Even in the summer when I was clad in khaki shorts, untucked OCBD, and boat shoes I got compliments for wearing something other than flip flops and a t-shirt, mostly from female friends and my significant other. They seem to appreciate the "Take Ivy" look.



CMDC said:


> Pringle lambswool sweater
> LE yellow ocbd
> LE wide wale cords
> Timberland lug mocs


Great outfit. I wouldn't have thought those Timberlands would work so well had I seen a picture of them alone. Now I want a pair. How are they?



Orgetorix said:


> Southwick
> Brioni
> Kountz & Rider (thanks swb120!)
> Tie Bar
> AE Brantley


Knocking it out of the park like usual. Makes me antsy for the pinstriped sack suit I have coming from the Exchange.


----------



## CMDC

^I like the Timberlands a lot. This is my first time wearing them but I can tell already they're going to get a lot of use. I really needed something for cooler weather, that has a bit of ruggedness, but that could also go with a tweed jacket and khakis. The leather is nice. A good deal for the price I think.


----------



## AlanC

Anglo Trad:





































Dege hacking jacket
Hilditch & Key shirt
Holland & Holland cashmere tie
Polo RL pocket square
Polo RL trousers
Martin Dingman belt
Venanzi OTC argyle socks
Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## The Rambler

^ Perfect attire for a hunt breakfast. Outstanding combination, only American touch the beautiful longwings. Those cufflinks are a great touch.

Here's my favorite Christmas present, possibly of all time, from She Who Must Be Obeyed, no less. My request: something from The Andover Shop. Wonderful 4 ply camel hair:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

[









Brooks Brothers Saxxon Wool Cable Sweater | LE Bayshore Blue Univ. Stripe

*CMDC - Those timberland mocs look good. I would have never thought about Tmberlands.

AlanC - Great outfit and pictures.

Orgetorix - Nice outfit. I don't know why I thought you were from Cleveland, sorry.
*


----------



## Trip English

We're well into the winter lull and it's only going to get harder. It's like the ferocious heat of summer that beats out all desire or ability to keep yourself well turned out. I've been wearing khakis, OCBDs, dark boat shoes, and various sweaters for the past few days. I'll have to make an effort to jump back on the thread even if the attire is not worthy of documentation.

*Rambler*, that's an incredible sweater. There was a post on the other side of the fence a few day ago, possibly still up, where some guy wanted input on "the perfect suit" and indicated that he wanted it to look "expensive." You could tell by the tone of the post that this probably translated to "ridiculous" with a comically suppressed waist and purple satin lining or something. He was lightly chided that things that "look expensive" tend to be total crap and things that actually _are _expensive are sometimes only visible to the trained eye and can easily fly under the radar that's been calibrated for a Gucci logo belt buckle. That sweater is the epitome of true luxury. Give my compliments SWMBO.

*CMDC*, I've eyed those Tims for a while. Seems like they (or some facsimile of they) are available on the bay on a constant basis for pennies on the dollar. After the total fail of the L.L. Bean signature moc and the reluctance to transfer a small fortune to the account of Rancourt for their version, I'm in need of a winter stand-in for my Sperries. These look like a real contender.

*Alan*, good heavens man. Just goodness gracious.

*Org*, your perfection makes me want to ambush you and wrinkle your sleeve or something. Always sharp.

*OCBD*, that's a good simple look. Is the sweater more or less current? It seems like a lot of modern crew necks are loose around the collar which is an unforgivable defect in design in my opinion. That one seems to hug the shirt collar just so.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

*Trip* - Thanks. My office is casual and this is basically my daily look. I wish it were more jacket/tie friendly. It is also cold in my office hence the sweaters. Yes, the sweater is recent. I picked it up at the BB outlet for $59.99 last year. I feel exactly the same way about crew necks and that "hug."


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Trip, she did good. This is the person who once said, dissaprovingly, when she saw what something I'd bought myself cost, "Daddy always wore _Anderson_ _Little."_


----------



## dorji

AlanC is a sartorial sultan, it says so right next to his name :icon_smile: Seriously well done!


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> ^I like the Timberlands a lot. This is my first time wearing them but I can tell already they're going to get a lot of use. I really needed something for cooler weather, that has a bit of ruggedness, but that could also go with a tweed jacket and khakis. The leather is nice. A good deal for the price I think.


I'm going to seriously consider those now. Thanks!



oxford cloth button down said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers Saxxon Wool Cable Sweater | LE Bayshore Blue Univ. Stripe
> 
> *CMDC - Those timberland mocs look good. I would have never thought about Tmberlands.
> 
> AlanC - Great outfit and pictures.
> 
> Orgetorix - Nice outfit. I don't know why I thought you were from Cleveland, sorry.
> *


Looks great, though I feel bad for the rest of your body not being clothed in that weather!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> ^I like the Timberlands a lot. This is my first time wearing them but I can tell already they're going to get a lot of use. I really needed something for cooler weather, that has a bit of ruggedness, but that could also go with a tweed jacket and khakis. The leather is nice. A good deal for the price I think.


I like the sole too.

Boat shoes/camp mocs you can feel every stone you step on in them. Not so with the Timberlands.


----------



## hardline_42

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like the sole too.
> 
> Boat shoes/camp mocs you can feel every stone you step on in them. Not so with the Timberlands.


The sole is the weak spot on those Timberlands. Many folks have experienced cracking in the arch and forefoot (not me, though). However, it does have a leather welt and any cobbler should be able to replace the sole with a matching Vibram unit sole pretty easily. Other than that, it's a pretty healthy shoe with an unattractive orange leather lining and a comfy padded collar that I wear when my ranger mocs aren't substantial enough. It's also noteworthy that these can be customized via Timberland's custom program. Here's a video showing a pair of custom boats being made. Sadly, the toes and heels are pre-punched and not truly handsewn.


----------



## CMDC

LLB Norwegian sweater
Blue ocbd
Levis 501
Clarks Desert boots


----------



## TJN

Rugby University Stripe Club Collar Oxford
Vintage Skiing Tie from Alynn
Merona Sweater
Rugby University Chinos
Bass Larson (with beef roll)


----------



## hardline_42

TJN said:


> Rugby University Stripe Club Collar Oxford
> Vintage Skiing Tie from Alynn
> Merona Sweater
> Rugby University Chinos
> Bass Larson (with beef roll)


I'm all for the sockless look when the weather calls for it, but I had my Bean Boots on this morning while I scraped two inches of snow off my car. Didn't you guys get any up in North Jersey?


----------



## ds23pallas

Old BB OCBD, older tweed sack, even older knit tie from dad's closet:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ds23pallas - That is a great look. I love the colors in that jacket.

Jovan - Ha, don't worry I was fully clothed.


----------



## Trip English

*ds23pallas*, I think you've posted that before. They just don't make sport coats like that anymore. I really enjoy the posting.

*TJN*, I like the look. Keepin' it simple.

*Hardline*, I was sockless in LHS today. I wish there was snow up here, but alas we've only the bite of the cold. I'm sockless throughout the year. It serves as ventilation when I'm bundled up above the knee.


----------



## ArtVandalay

These pics are from New Year's Eve.

Me: BB Pink OCBD, BB 3/2 Blazer with patch pockets, BB Bow, 505s, Leatherman Ltd, Bean Sig Mocs









The roommate: Pendleton Blackwatch Sportcoat


----------



## TJN

Trip English said:


> *Hardline*, I was sockless in LHS today. I wish there was snow up here, but alas we've only the bite of the cold. I'm sockless throughout the year. It serves as ventilation when I'm bundled up above the knee.


I go sockless for the same reason. However, no snow since October up here.


----------



## eagle2250

ds23pallas said:


> Old BB OCBD, older tweed sack, even older knit tie from dad's closet:


An absolutely perfect look. Your collar roll is extraordinary and that jacket drapes you in a way that just screama comfort. Overall, it is a look we might all wish to achieve! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

ds23pallas said:


> Old BB OCBD, older tweed sack, even older knit tie from dad's closet:


I have seen so many good looks here without having commented on them (that CMDC guy seems to absolutely "nail it" every single day). But I have to say that this picture is really a Trad Treasure. Obviously, the jacket achieves the perfect understated brilliance. But how about that collar--that roll is beauteous (and a little frayed besides?) Wow. Nice stuff.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> Old BB OCBD, older tweed sack, even older knit tie from dad's closet:


I agree with all the praise, above, though I'll use Trip's comment about them not making them like that anymore to rehearse the old joke:

Brash American: Beautiful lawn! Tell me how you get your lawn to look like that?

English groundskeeper: Oh, start with good seed, good soil, and then roll it for 400 years.


----------



## hardline_42

Trip English;1266802
[B said:


> Hardline[/B], I was sockless in LHS today. I wish there was snow up here, but alas we've only the bite of the cold. I'm sockless throughout the year. It serves as ventilation when I'm bundled up above the knee.


Alas, my extremities get cold pretty easily so I can't free-ball (of-the-foot) it all year. If I got any snow in my loafers I'm pretty sure I would die.



TJN said:


> I go sockless for the same reason. However, no snow since October up here.


That's weird. We got a pretty good dusting. By the way, I kept wondering why I was seeing doubles of your WAYW pics and then I realized I'm following you on tumblr. Keep the pics coming.


----------



## knickerbacker

Hello Gents! Long time. 
Here's something that I picked up today, a US made OCBD longsleeve popover. Enjoy:


----------



## hookem12387

How is it, knick?


----------



## Cowtown

ArtVandalay said:


> These pics are from New Year's Eve.
> 
> Me: BB Pink OCBD, BB 3/2 Blazer with patch pockets, BB Bow, 505s, Leatherman Ltd, Bean Sig Mocs


Looks very good Art.


----------



## The Rambler

Gorgeous winter day: off to a hunt breakfast, which is a somewhat alchoholic brunch sponsored (paid for) by a member or two of the club; commences about the time the foxhunters return from a morning hunt, mud-spatterd and in full regalia. Members who didn't hunt show up in tweeds and other English, or Anglo American country clothes. Someday I'll sneak in a camera, many of you boys would enjoy, and fit right in.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

​
Stupid face + Burgundy cotton sweater from Target | LE bayshore blue univ stripe ocbd | Jcrew classic fit essential chinos









Unnoticed hanging thread + Striped socks from Target | Bass Weejuns
​
Warm day in Ohio. I also switched shoes between pics. I decided that the brown color worked better for a Saturday.

Rambler - That collar roll looks so good.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Nice find! Give us a review when you get a chance.



knickerbacker said:


> Hello Gents! Long time.
> Here's something that I picked up today, a US made OCBD longsleeve popover. Enjoy:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I feel like I'm last in line to give a compliment here. This is what I want all of my tweeds to look like. Pallas, would you mind giving some information on the maker/label?



ds23pallas said:


> Old BB OCBD, older tweed sack, even older knit tie from dad's closet:


----------



## dorji

OCBD welcome and nice pic!

Ds as everyone has said- your look is great.

Rambler- great tie, I want to go to this breakfast, sounds like a good excuse to wear the full bookster suit :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## The Rambler

Your Bookster would do well, Dorj, and probably wouldn't be the only one, though there's a local tailor shop, Ermilio's, which does a lot of riding attire, including hacking jackets that look very much like Bookster's house cut. It's a place where people take pride in the antiquity of their garments, and visible repairs of "honorable scars" are a plus.


----------



## Hardiw1

BB blue/white stripe OCBD
LE shetland
Chaps chinos
Sperrys sans socks


----------



## Hardiw1

OCBD, I like the looks so far, keep them coming. Blanket statement over last few pages: Great looks coming in lately, gents, excellent.


----------



## Hardiw1

Cannot say how much I love this, perfect. Is that a pheasant on the links? Would love to know where they are from.



AlanC said:


> Anglo Trad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dege hacking jacket
> Hilditch & Key shirt
> Holland & Holland cashmere tie
> Polo RL pocket square
> Polo RL trousers
> Martin Dingman belt
> Venanzi OTC argyle socks
> Nettleton shell longwings


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

ArtVandalay said:


> These pics are from New Year's Eve.
> 
> Me: BB Pink OCBD, BB 3/2 Blazer with patch pockets, BB Bow, 505s, Leatherman Ltd, Bean Sig Mocs


We were thinking alike on NYE. I have the same three patch blazer, but had the side seams open (it had been heavily suppressed) and didn't get it put back together in time. The thrifted Southwick saved the day. Same pink shirt, same #2 stripe tie (mine a four-in-hand.) Excellent look!


----------



## ArtVandalay

I laughed when I saw your picture! Same look, just a different style of tie. Nicely done.


----------



## Hardiw1

BB 3/2 jacket
BB blue slim fit OCBD
Nottingham tie - from the trad tie swap box, cannot find where it came from after searching the thread.
Silk PS
Bills navy pants
AE Kenwood


----------



## The Rambler

^very well done in all details - even the navy pants look right.


----------



## Saltydog

^^^
Agreed. Very well put together. All good, bt the tie is really special! I love the combo of olive and navy.


----------



## DFPyne

Looks great! Glad the sweater worked out for you better then it did for me.



Hardiw1 said:


> BB blue/white stripe OCBD
> LE shetland
> Chaps chinos
> Sperrys sans socks


----------



## Jovan

Hardiw1 said:


> BB blue/white stripe OCBD
> LE shetland
> Chaps chinos
> Sperrys sans socks


Great look, but shouldn't you wear socks if it's cold enough to wear a Shetland?


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Men. 

DFPyne, works great, I like it a lot, fits wonderfully. Love the LE shetlands made in the UK.

Jovan, that used to be my thinking as well, but seeing some folks like Trip and a couple others go sockless in the cold, I have since tried it, and love it. My feet tend to stay on the warm side naturally, so it doesn't bother me in that respect. Does it come across as out of place when you see this? So much as its a no-no? This is my first go at no socks in the cold.


----------



## Jovan

It does look out of place to me, but do what you wish.


----------



## J.B.

As far as I know, I dress "trad" pretty regularly. First post here, and I attended church wearing my Land's End suit.

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/IMG_0064-1dragged.png
Excuse the mess in the background, I'm getting ready for university. Also, here's a shot of my favorite fedora, a vintage late '40s (or early '50s) Stetson:

https://i792.photobucket.com/albums/yy208/TheAntiquarian/IMG_0066-1dragged.pngAs for details like the shirt, tie, and shoes, they aren't particularly what is considered to be quality here, they're mainly gifts given to me from family. Perhaps I should consider saving up for quality (but probably expensive) investments.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


> Unnoticed hanging thread + Striped socks from Target | Bass Weejuns
> ​


Not fussy or expensive.

Like it!!


----------



## ds23pallas

Mississippi Mud said:


> I feel like I'm last in line to give a compliment here. This is what I want all of my tweeds to look like. Pallas, would you mind giving some information on the maker/label?


MM and everyone else - thanks very much for the kind words! Yes, the BB collar is a bit frayed at the edges. The coat reads "Truxton Quality Clothes".

From yesterday - unseasonably warm up here. Viyella Tattersall, Barbour quilted vest, fraying Bills M2's, Gap argyles and Sebago boats:


----------



## AlanC

Hardiw1 said:


> Cannot say how much I love this, perfect. Is that a pheasant on the links? Would love to know where they are from.


Thank you. Yes, it is a pheasant. They are double-sided enamel on sterling links made by .


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

25 y.o. Italian "tweed," McGeorge vest, lhs:


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


>


Superb.


----------



## jkidd41011

ds23pallas said:


> MM and everyone else - thanks very much for the kind words! Yes, the BB collar is a bit frayed at the edges. The coat reads "Truxton Quality Clothes".
> 
> From yesterday - unseasonably warm up here. Viyella Tattersall, Barbour quilted vest, fraying Bills M2's, Gap argyles and Sebago boats:


I have the same vest and I have found it to be incredibly versatile.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers Shetland
Gant unistripe ocbd
LLB Double L khakis
Timberland rugged mocs


----------



## Billax

AE Cameron Pinch Pennies (Merlot Calf)
Byford Wool OTC Argyles (Butter/Navy/Olive)
Bill's M3 Khakis (Olive)
BB Shell Cordovan Belt (Horween #8)
LLB Lambswool vest (Butter)
J. Press Candy Stripe BD (Royal and White)
Austin Reed 3B Wool/Silk Sportcoat (Olive/Tan/Brown w/ Butter Windowpane)


----------



## The Rambler

^ I like that look. The yellow vest is great with that nice jacket.


----------



## Billax

Thank you, Rambler. Coming from the person on the forum whose look I most admire – and whose innate skill with textures is masterful – I'm humbled!


----------



## The Rambler

You flatter me, sir.

Was downtown for a meeting (delivering a pitch) this morning:


----------



## Links

I've not posted here before, but I'm wearing one of my favorite combos so I thought I'd share.

The suit is my charcoal Uomo,
Nieman Marcus French Cuffs ($8 at thrift store)
links themselves and tie clip are Giorgio Bissoni (gift)
hard to quite tell what the colors are, but I love it. rather bold.
the tie has been tightened up a bit since this pic 










I wish my cell had a flash because the white collar and pink shirt really pop off the charcoal.


----------



## Trip English

Welcome welcome welcome. 

A few things...

Can't comment on the fit of the suit, the picture reveals nothing definitive. One hand is in your pocket and one is holding a phone. 

The shirt and tie bear some attention as does the pocket square. A shiny pink tie is probably going to get more love on the other side of the hedge row. We're weary of textiles with a sheen to them. Especially with the suit reading as black in the photo, you appear to be leaving more ivy than you're taking. 

Now please don't take this as anything other than constructive criticism. This is the most useful thread for a lot of us and table stakes are often busted chops. Mine were well pummeled many moons ago. 

Keep posting and let's see what you have in the rotation.


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> You flatter me, sir.
> 
> Was downtown for a meeting (delivering a pitch) this morning:


You look like a force to be reckoned with. #8 LHS? Kind of surprising if so.


----------



## The Rambler

correct,#8 lhs, which is kind of incorrect, but I like the purple shoes with the purple tie, and felt like wearing loafers


----------



## Links

Trip English said:


> Welcome welcome welcome.
> 
> A few things...
> 
> Can't comment on the fit of the suit, the picture reveals nothing definitive. One hand is in your pocket and one is holding a phone.
> 
> The shirt and tie bear some attention as does the pocket square. A shiny pink tie is probably going to get more love on the other side of the hedge row. We're weary of textiles with a sheen to them. Especially with the suit reading as black in the photo, you appear to be leaving more ivy than you're taking.
> 
> Now please don't take this as anything other than constructive criticism. This is the most useful thread for a lot of us and table stakes are often busted chops. Mine were well pummeled many moons ago.
> 
> Keep posting and let's see what you have in the rotation.


haha I love it, thanks! I'll try to provide more later, hard to avoid showing the phone and I hear you about cut of the suit. It is tailored quite nicely though, that I can assure you. its not Jude Law tight, but fits well. the "hedge" comment made me laugh, I hear a lot of that from my ******* friends as it is and always take it in stride haha.

can you explain the ivy comment though? I'm ignorant to the term


----------



## Hardiw1

Hopefully constructive criticism is welcomed by everyone here. I know it is very much welcomed with my posts, if I look like a goon I want to know about it.

I think the "other side of the hedge" referenced by Trip is the fashion forum as opposed to the trad forum.


----------



## Links

Hardiw1 said:


> Hopefully constructive criticism is welcomed by everyone here. I know it is very much welcomed with my posts, if I look like a goon I want to know about it.


why else bother?


----------



## Dragoon

The Rambler said:


> correct,#8 lhs, which is kind of incorrect, but I like the purple shoes with the purple tie, and felt like wearing loafers


I'm guessing nobody laughed and pointed? Until I found AAAC I didn't realize that wearing loafers with a suit was considered by some to be incorrect.

I've managed to achieve the age of 51 and have never owned a suit. If I could just keep my weight at a constant I would sure like to buy one really nice suit.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> Was downtown for a meeting (delivering a pitch) this morning:


Fantastic, Rambler!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Links said:


> why else bother?


Well, I can't offer much, since your look is more "A Suitable Wardrboe" than what I usually wear, but I can suggest shaking things up in the pocket square. I like that you've worn one, but yours looks too similar to your tie. You could have picked up on a secondary color in the tie, which would have been an improvement. I don't like matching.

I guess I'll let Trip English explain "leaving more ivy than you're taking," because it's a great line, and it's his to explain.


----------



## leisureclass

Links said:


> can you explain the ivy comment though? I'm ignorant to the term


I'm sure Trip will hopefully do your question much more justice than this, but while we're all waiting you could look here: https://www.google.com/search?q=tak...ED6ns0gG_8ODqBQ&ved=0CD0QsAQ&biw=1118&bih=620


----------



## Trip English

Links,

Glad to see you're taking comments in their intended spirit. When I first joined AAAC I gravitated toward the Trad Forum without really understanding that "Trad" didn't mean "well dressed, often in a jacket and tie" but rather a specific microcosm of American dress. The look, as has been explained more thoroughly, is a blend of New England WASP, Southern Prep, and all-around natural shoulder Ivy League Men's Shop style clothing.

Most of us who have stuck around to become regulars subscribe to the majority of the following:

1. Suits & sport coats are a sack cut (no front darts), with a 3/2 roll lapel. Single vent. Soft shoulder.
2. Pants are straight cut & flat front. Khakis, corduroy, moleskin, and similar fabrics are prized from casual to dress.
3. Shirts are generally OCBDs (button down oxford cloth shirts), but point collars often appear with suits.
4. Ties are repp stripes, club ties (emblematics), woven, foulard, madder, and other subdued patterns. Nothing shiny and no micro-geometry. 
5. Shoes are PTBs, long-wings, pennies, desert boots, and other rough & tumble options. Shell is the ideal to which one's shoes aspire.

There are many variations on the theme and few of us adhere to every tennet of our tradition, but these are the basics. I, for example, favor darts jackets with double vents - but I only buy them in traditional fabrics like tweeds, navy wool, gun-check, etc.

The "take Ivy" comment references a sort of tongue-in-cheek bible of historic Ivy League campus photographs that some people used to flesh out the core of Trad dress in recent years. Along with the Original Preppy Handbook you can find a pretty good guide to how we dress over here.

So hopefully you understand why, despite your looking quite dapper, the outfit appears to fall well outside the guidelines of "Trad."

Side Note - while you're here it might help to inquire as to what the most "trad" version of any given item is. We love nothing more than expounding on which toothpaste, lawn mower, hamster name, etc. is the most trad.*

_(*Answers: Colgate, Toro, Perkins)_


----------



## Trip English

My own steaming pile of a contribution...



















Sport Coat: Ralph
Shirt: Ralph
Tie: Brooks
Pants: J.Crew Urban Slim
Socks: Uncomfortable & Hot
Shoes: Alden


----------



## THORVALD

LIKE that RL jacket Mr. Trip!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

​







​
Today, at the end of the day. Crew, crew, press, eliza b, and bass.​
Trip - Nice jacket.

Rambler - Very nice.

dorji - Thanks.

Hardiw1 - Good stuff last page.

Orgetorix - That grey suit looks incredible back there.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Trip - looks like someone's been shaving? I take it that wasn't the Mrs.' idea? Great knot on that tie, makes me ashamed of my own. Something to work on...
ocbd - I like the flap pocket. Great fit on those trousers.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks for the jacket compliments. True, Art, the wife was heartbroken at the departure of the beard, but I'm not exactly in the mountain man business. A clean face is better for business, and this time of year it's a lot more comfortable.


----------



## CMDC

Links,

I'd echo everything Trip said. To get a visual sense of what he's talking about, go through the WAYWT archives. When I first joined the forum, I spent a lot of time lurking there and taking mental notes. Folks like Patrick, Cards5, Brownshoe, and other prolific posters should be your guide if this is an aesthetic that you're attracted to.


----------



## Jovan

Links said:


> haha I love it, thanks! I'll try to provide more later, hard to avoid showing the phone and I hear you about cut of the suit. It is tailored quite nicely though, that I can assure you. its not Jude Law tight, but fits well. the "hedge" comment made me laugh, I hear a lot of that from my ******* friends as it is and always take it in stride haha.
> 
> can you explain the ivy comment though? I'm ignorant to the term


What he meant was it's better to post on the Fashion Forum's "What are you wearing today?" thread with the sort of clothes you are wearing.


----------



## NMC

I'm new to the forum and decided to make my first post here.









BB OCBD
LLB Shetland
LE Feildcoat
LE Chinos
LLB Rubber Mocs


----------



## Dragoon

Welcome from Georgia, we need more Southerners here. Is it snowing in Alabama today? Nice attire also.


----------



## Hardiw1

I can vouch for the snow in North Alabama today. Very light, but snow is few and far between down here.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

NMC said:


> I'm new to the forum and decided to make my first post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> LLB Shetland
> LE Feildcoat
> LE Chinos
> LLB Rubber Mocs


I like this. I need a pink OCBD, especially since I have the same sweater.


----------



## Pappa

*New Year and New Post*

'Tis a new year and I am a long time lurker. Thought I would try to get more involved.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Pappa said:


> 'Tis a new year and I am a long time lurker. Thought I would try to get more involved.


I like the light blue socks with the tassels.


----------



## knickerbacker

It's pretty good, the single off color button is a flair that I'd bypass, but these are very nice folks that make very nice products (themselves) and a button is easy to overlook until it dies in the laundry...


----------



## The Rambler

Pappa said:


> 'Tis a new year and I am a long time lurker. Thought I would try to get more involved.


Welcome, please do - you'll fit right in!


----------



## Jovan

knickerbacker said:


> It's pretty good, the single off color button is a flair that I'd bypass, but these are very nice folks that make very nice products (themselves) and a button is easy to overlook until it dies in the laundry...


... zuh?


----------



## M Go Crimson

Trip English said:


> Socks: Uncomfortable & Hot


 YOU WORE SOCKS???WHAT MADNESS IS THIS?!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Pappa said:


> 'Tis a new year and I am a long time lurker. Thought I would try to get more involved.


That's a great tweed jacket, Pappa.


----------



## dorji

Pappa said:


> 'Tis a new year and I am a long time lurker. Thought I would try to get more involved.


Welcome Pappa- looking good! That's how I like my sleeves too...a bow, a tweed, a cap...we're not so different, you and I :icon_smile_wink:

Also to NMC- a bold move for a first post ! Nice outdoor shot, and welcome.


----------



## jfkemd

*my contribution for the new year...
*


















the details...
LLB field coat
BB OCBD
OC Shetland
Levi's 505
Pinch Penny Quoddy Mocs


----------



## Billax

Very nice look, jfkemd, and that Field Coat looks just great!


----------



## Hardiw1

OCBD what are the details on the pants on your last post, I really like the look.


----------



## Trip English

Jfkemd, that's a terrific ensemble. I love the pinch pennies and the field coat.

Today's attire garnered me a "hello 80s" when I came downstairs. Wanted to get a full shot, but apparently I've left the SD card out of my camera so it's iPhone pics instead.



















Sport Coat: Press
Sweater: Bean
Shirt: Brothers
Pants: Rugby
Shoes: Sperry


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It is so cold in my office.

BB Clipper Blue Shetland (Current)
LE Blue ocbd
RL - Scarf
Central watch - watch band (my favorite)

Pappa - Very nice.

Trip - That Bean sweater looks good. Is it current?

Hardiw1 - Thanks. They are J crew essential chinos in the classic fit and the color is British khaki. *I like them, but if anyone knows of another brand that makes chinos or other trousers in a 29 waist I would love to know. I need another brand to go to for chinos/trousers.* *Thanks in advance.*

NMC and jfkemd - I need a field coat.You have proved it to me.


----------



## Jovan

OCBD has got to be one of the most stylish newbies here.

Today was a bit chilly for Florida. Seemed as good a time as any to break out the warm socks and new sweater.

Gap Shetland
BB "Makers" pinpoint BD
Levi's 501 STF
unseen J. Crew surcingle belt, navy with red stripe (Thanks to hockeyinsider on the Trad Thrift Exchange!)
Sperry Top-Sider
Wigwam Merino Lite Hiker


----------



## Patrick06790

Corbin jacket from the Bottomless Closet of Tweedy Don.

Lambourne moleskins and big Brooks honkers courtesy of Steve Smith


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Patrick, love everything about this. Sharp.


----------



## Billax

Trip English said:


> Today's attire garnered me a "hello 80s" when I came downstairs. Wanted to get a full shot, but apparently I've left the SD card out of my camera so it's iPhone pics instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Press
> Sweater: Bean
> Shirt: Brothers
> Pants: Rugby
> Shoes: Sperry


Exceptionally fine color/texture/pattern combinations in that look!


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> OCBD has got to be one of the most stylish newbies here.
> 
> Today was a bit chilly for Florida. Seemed as good a time as any to break out the warm socks and new sweater.
> 
> Gap Shetland
> BB "Makers" pinpoint BD
> Levi's 501 STF
> unseen J. Crew surcingle belt, navy with red stripe (Thanks to hockeyinsider on the Trad Thrift Exchange!)
> Sperry Top-Sider
> Wigwam Merino Lite Hiker


A very nice and cleancut look, Jovan, and absent any questions about your rig, what might you be able to tell us about that incredible headboard? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. Not a headboard, just a stylish floor screen. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ArtVandalay

Some great looks lately, OCBD. Welcome to the thread. Also, sharp shirt/sweater/tweed combo, Trip. I've come across a few of those oatmeal Bean sweaters whilst thrifting lately -- always with some sort of flaw. Drats. This whole page has a lot of great looks from everyone. Nice work.

Saturday thrifting/errands attire. Finally a cold snap here in the Ohio Valley. Enjoying it while it lasts.









Brooks Unistripe OCBD
LE Made in England Shetland - from CMDC on the exchange. Rust color with gorgeous flecks of red, blue, green, and yellow throughout. 
Levis 505 
Target navy with light blue pindots socks - came along with a pair of the new Targyles. 
Timex watch/strap.
AE Eastports


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday was a very long one



Big fat stompers


----------



## Mississippi Mud

After two years and only one picture after a trip to the dog park, here's my first true attempt:



And let's make this interesting with a test. Hazard some guesses here:



I'll work on better pictures for next time.


----------



## Billax

Sunny & 41 degrees in Durham today.
J. Press 3/2 Sack Sport Coat
LLB vest
BB no-iron pinpoint BD
Duck Tie








Bill's M3
Hilfiger cotton crew argyles
AE Alameda loafers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Does the color of the belt look weird with the these pants?

Patagonia - Down "ski" jacket

Lands' End - Flannel shirt. I should have the sleeves shortened.

J.Crew - Chinos. I wish they still made brown or blue and definitely olive.

Thanks everybody for all of the kind comments and for the warm welcome that I have received. I really appreciate it. Forums aren't always the most friendly place. I am glad that it is different here.

ArtVandelay - I love that sweater. The flecks of color in it are great.

Billax - Nice M3s. I need olive chinos.


----------



## Trip English

OCBD, if that's a tape patch on that jacket you're my hero.


----------



## 32rollandrock

^^

Amen. It sure looks like duct and more than makes up for visible logo, showing once again the timelessness of what it is we wear.


----------



## mr.v

he's just covering up logos like the cool kids do in reality shows


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I just got it out today and had to replace the tape from last winter. I was supposed to get it fixed over the summer. You see how well that went. I told myself today that I am going to send it away to get it fixed this week.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The post above, standing on it's own, is sufficient to declare Oxford Cloth Button Down, a forum member who is indeed...Trad to the Bone! My hat is off to you, Sir.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


> Does the color of the belt look weird with the these pants?


No.

Looks good!!


----------



## CMDC

JCrew 2 button sack corduroy sport coat
BB unistripe ocbd
BB tie
BB Clark khakis
AE Memphis


----------



## The Rambler

A little dull ...


----------



## NMC

BB ocbd
Bean Shetland
LE pants
Timex on Central band


----------



## CMDC

Here's a recent thrift find. 2 button tweed sack by "Tapertowne"--never heard of them before.
LE yellow pinpoint ocbd
PRL emblematic w/horses
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Patrick06790

I defy anyone to look svelte in winter.

Hanna hat, Press tweed, Orvis vest, Mercer shirt, major fat wool tie, lined LL Bean chinos, and Brooks BFBs (from Steve Smith) getting their first real workout.


----------



## Billax

Amazing color/texture/pattern in your jacket, waistcoat, tie, and scarf. Just stunning!


----------



## The Rambler

Dormeiul gab suit, Worth and Worth hat, McGeorge vest, Press shirt, Cheaney shoes (color nowhere near how it came out):


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Rambler said:


> A little dull ...


Dull and great. The length on those trousers is perfect

CMDC- Nice corduroy sack up there.

Patrick - That outfit is greater than the sum of its parts.

NMC - Good stuff.


----------



## samxc

Been searching for a hat like that for a while. Finally nabbed a Herbert Johnson on eBay.



Patrick06790 said:


> I defy anyone to look svelte in winter.
> 
> Hanna hat, Press tweed, Orvis vest, Mercer shirt, major fat wool tie, lined LL Bean chinos, and Brooks BFBs (from Steve Smith) getting their first real workout.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> A little dull ...


I would not call this "dull". Liking the bow tie.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Billax

*NCAA Lacrosse Practice starts*

The off-season side of Lacrosse is coming to an end. College coaches have a great start on their recruiting classes, new hiring has been completed and next year's incoming class has been admitted (mostly via early decision). NCAA DI lacrosse practice has started! Tonight is the last night for Duke's "Coaches Clinic," intended to help High School Lax coaches improve their skills, drills, and strategies. I'm too old to play, too old to coach but, so help me God, I love this game. I'm off to tonight's last session - this one rolling up a bunch of offensive strategies. I'll be taking copius notes!

Weather in Durham: 38 degrees and Sunny


----------



## andy b.

Billax,

I wish I could pull off wearing those shoes, they look great. Alas, my youth was spent around female cheerleaders (my sister being one of them) who all wore various colors of saddle shoes and I would suffer no end of harassment if I wore a pair.

I have a question though for the general audience. I always feel odd wearing light brown trousers with a light brown overcoat. Is that a proper pairing of colors? I will sometimes avoid wearing a tan raincoat (even if it is raining) when I happen to be wearing light brown trousers.

Andy B.


----------



## The Rambler

for me, khaki trou and tan raincoat is to be avoided if possible - but khaki/camel hair combination is ok.


----------



## Billax

andy b. said:


> I have a question though for the general audience. I always feel odd wearing light brown trousers with a light brown overcoat. Is that a proper pairing of colors? I will sometimes avoid wearing a tan raincoat (even if it is raining) when I happen to be wearing light brown trousers.
> 
> Andy B.


I'd have preferred to wear a pair of Gray flannels, Andy, but this event was a sweater and Khakis kind of thing, so that's what I wore. Your point is well taken, though.


----------



## andy b.

Thanks Rambler and Bill, but please, don't take anything of my "point". I would hope no one makes a clothing selection based on my usually odd tastes. 

Andy B.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> for me, khaki trou and tan raincoat is to be avoided if possible - but khaki/camel hair combination is ok.


I'm not surprised that you brought up creating contrast through texture differences, Rambler. You're the master of it. But I can tell you that as I was getting dressed, for the first time ever, I wished I'd had a pair of gray khakis.


----------



## The Rambler

Billax, did Duke recruit anyone from The Haverford School this year?


----------



## CMDC

No name green herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
BB Fair Isle sweater vest
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis
AE Randolph


----------



## Mississippi Mud

That's a really nice combination of patterns and colors, CMDC. I'm stealing this.



CMDC said:


>


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Billax, did Duke recruit anyone from The Haverford School this year?


Duke didn't get any of last year's Seniors from the #1 ranked HS team in the nation last year. Don't have any from this year's Senior class either. Still, lots of Fords Seniors have committed to great schools for the coming fall: 3 to Georgetown, 2 to Brown, 1 each to Virginia, Penn, and Michigan. Pretty "Trad" list of schools!


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding, cmdc, very well put together. never seen that bb fair isle before - lambswool?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I am not going to get to move from my desk for a good pic today.

J.Press - Pencil striped shirt

J.Crew - Current Heathered Flannel Lambswool

AE - Beat-up Hindsdales that need a proper cleaning (it is snowing lightly and wet out)


----------



## The Rambler

Good basic stuff. I really enjoyed looking at your blog, especially the house pictures. Your sister can really knit!


----------



## CMDC

Yep. Got it at the after Christmas sale. Never saw it on the website though.



The Rambler said:


> outstanding, cmdc, very well put together. never seen that bb fair isle before - lambswool?


----------



## Jack1425

Trying my best to be more active, posting wise. General errands and "honey do" list day.. If the local wine bar is in order later I may throw on my Navy Oxxford blazer and recycle the square.. Feeling rumpled (comfortably) trad today.. Now if I can only find an ivy style cap in 6 7/8 to 7 i'd be set..

Harris Tweed, almost assuredly from "the Don"
BB Shirt, also from the board.
BB Square
RL Chinos with navy/red stripe surcingle.
BB Argyles
Bass brown Bucks
Timex on Smart Turnout navy/yellow stripe band.


----------



## Calvin500

I'm on Day 19 of 366 Days of bow ties. Here's yesterday's.


----------



## Trip English

Interesting shot, Patrick. I assume that's pointed down in a car seat?

Calvin500, good to see you back.

OCBD, I've really been enjoying your posts and I've started taking a look at your blog. Nice stuff there.

Weather's been too bad for outdoor shots and my house is too dark for indoor shots without using a flash, which I hate. So I took a few shots at work today just to get in the groove.





































Blazer: RL
Shirt: RL (8 years old and starting to develop little holes and fraying around collar)
Tie: vintage LE
Pants: Rugby
Socks: J.Crew
Shoes: LHS in bad need of the method


----------



## Blessings

I'll be honest, this isn't exactly trad by everyone's standards, but consider it the English interpretation if you can imagine such a bastardization.










Moleskin Jacket: Hackett
Shirt: Gap (Collar is too small, but that's what you get for $10)
Tie: PRL
Pocket Square: Thrifted










Herringbone Trousers: Boss
Brogue Boots: Barker


----------



## Pappa

CMDC---

Great green tweed and that Fair Isle ain't bad!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Those AE's I wore today are actually Hindsdales. I just wish that they were Macneils. Maybe a Freudian slip.

Trip - Thanks, I really appreciate it. I have been lurking around here for a while and I have always admired your style.

Blessings - Great tie. I like the color of that jacket as well.


----------



## The Rambler

Wife out at some sort of dinner meeting, so I'm dining alone at the club, think I'll have the roast duck.


----------



## Blessings

OCBD - Thanks, the tie was actually saved from Filene's Basement (RIP)

Rambler - Duck served in gran marnier sauce with orange is a great dish to warm the soul, one of my favourites.


----------



## Trip English

Mmmm. All this talk about roast duck.


----------



## Jovan

Trip: You're wearing socks!

Blessings: Always better to get an OCBD that's made for wearing with a tie.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Blessings, trad or not, I too love moleskin jackets and that's a nice looking one.

Go full Brit and wear it with a tattersall shirt.


----------



## NMC

Dragoon 
Youthful Repp-robate
Dorji
OCBD

Thanks for the complements!


----------



## Calvin500

Back Yard "Camp Trad" (?)


----------



## Jovan

You seem very surprised that your marshmallows caught fire. Don't put it directly on the flame!


----------



## Jovan

Re-use of some stuff you've seen before, nothing much to report here.

BB Makers end-on-end BD
J. Crew lambswool crew neck
Varsity Town Clothes Harris Tweed
Levi's 501 STF
Lands' End surcingle (Again, courtesy of hockeyinsider.)
Wigwam Merino Lite Hiker
Sperry Top-Sider


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> You seem very surprised that your marshmallows caught fire. Don't put it directly on the flame!


LOL. He's simply 'roasting the devil" out of a 'sinfully' delicious, sugary morsel! Appropriate, given the setting...no?

PS: Appologies in advance...I just could not help myself!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> You seem very surprised that your marshmallows caught fire. Don't put it directly on the flame!


Wait until the can of dog food I tossed in there explodes.


----------



## ds23pallas

Cold up here! Viyella tattersall, Polo Fair Isle sweater, Nautica Harris Tweed (made in Canada with superbly soft shoulders). Down below green BB cords, Burberry argyles and AE MacNeils.


----------



## The Rambler

Just arrived in the mail, from the redoubtable Patrick, a Huntington loden jacket, with real-thing Austrian fabric, 3/2, welt seams (including on the back of the arms), patch pockets and hook vent. I've wanted one for a long time, and this is just perfect. Needs a press, and that's it:


----------



## CMDC

^Those are great. I found, and flipped, one of those a while back. Really wish it had been my size.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Rambler, that is one of my grail jackets. Lapped seams everywhere is almost too good to be true. 

And Patrick, you've made the list. Grrrrr.


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Cold up here! Viyella tattersall, Polo Fair Isle sweater, Nautica Harris Tweed (made in Canada with superbly soft shoulders). Down below green BB cords, Burberry argyles and AE MacNeils.


Love this, ds23!


----------



## dorji

^^Agreed, ds23- yours are some of my favorite posts.

Good to see some new comers here too, postin pics early.

Calvin I have had "order from Cordial Churchman" on my to-do list for almost 2 weeks now....


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. He's simply 'roasting the devil" out of a 'sinfully' delicious, sugary morsel! Appropriate, given the setting...no?
> 
> PS: Appologies in advance...I just could not help myself!


You seem to be talking about hellish things a lot... I wonder if he does exorcisms? :devil:



ds23pallas said:


> Cold up here! Viyella tattersall, Polo Fair Isle sweater, Nautica Harris Tweed (made in Canada with superbly soft shoulders). Down below green BB cords, Burberry argyles and AE MacNeils.


Bet you anything Nautica doesn't make stuff like that anymore. Great outfit.



The Rambler said:


> Just arrived in the mail, from the redoubtable Patrick, a Huntington loden jacket, with real-thing Austrian fabric, 3/2, welt seams (including on the back of the arms), patch pockets and hook vent. I've wanted one for a long time, and this is just perfect. Needs a press, and that's it:


I really need a green blazer or sport coat now.


----------



## Dragoon

I really like that green coat, sent me scurrying over to O'Connell's to look at their green blazer again.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan - great comfortable look
Ds- love that combo
Rambler- Really like that jacket a lot
Calvin- keep em coming


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Hardiw1.  I really should get a pair of cords for outfits like that. I almost got a pair of light brown corduroy jeans at one point, but the fit was awful.


----------



## Trip English

Snow day.




























Orvis
Press
Rugby
Sprerry


----------



## Jovan

Orvis, Press, Rugby, and Sperry sounds like some law firm in the New England area. 

I really dig that colour of Top-Sider. You said at one point that you like your crew necks to fit snug against your collar, but for me it's a little annoying to have it come up all the way to the top button like that. I guess my view doesn't fit into Trad "canon" though.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Where can I get a pink uni striped ocbd? I love the color, but the "toy" collar on this J.Crew shirt is only tolerable because I don't have another shirt this color. It was also $15.

Trip-I have sweater envy.

ds23pallas - Nice jacket and sweater.


----------



## Jovan

OCBD: Not technically pink, but looks the part: https://www.ratioclothing.com/c-17-oxford.aspx


----------



## Brio1

^^ I bought a pink uni striped ocbd from the J. Press store in Washington, DC. However, it is not offered on their website. Perhaps you could telephone the store with your request.


----------



## Valkyrie

> Where can I get a pink uni striped ocbd?


Mercer & Sons









Now all they need is a yellow one.


----------



## Calvin500




----------



## Beefeater

Pre-game. Taking advantage of the warm weather here in Dallas.


----------



## CMDC

JPress corduroy sack
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
PRL flannels
Gunboats


----------



## hockeyinsider

ds23pallas said:


> Cold up here! Viyella tattersall, Polo Fair Isle sweater, Nautica Harris Tweed (made in Canada with superbly soft shoulders). Down below green BB cords, Burberry argyles and AE MacNeils.


How old is the jacket? It looks a bit big in the sides.


----------



## ArtVandalay

hockeyinsider said:


> How old is the jacket? It looks a bit big in the sides.


That was my thinking, as well. Looks really large in the chest, specifically on the sides.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> JPress corduroy sack
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> PRL flannels
> Gunboats


Wonderful colors and textures for Fall/Winter. Nicely put together!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Nothing terribly interesting, but here it is:









Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 sack
Sero pink OCBD
Ben Silver repp
Leatherman surcingle
Rugby navy chinos
L.L. Bean duck boots


----------



## Saltydog

oxford cloth button down said:


> Where can I get a pink uni striped ocbd? I love the color, but the "toy" collar on this J.Crew shirt is only tolerable because I don't have another shirt this color. It was also $15.
> 
> Trip-I have sweater envy.
> 
> ds23pallas - Nice jacket and sweater.


Are those LE Original chinos?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Saltydog said:


> Are those LE Original chinos?


They are J.Crew essential chino in classic fit.

CMDC - Great jacket.

Sir Cingle - I like every bit of it.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, OCBD! I've enjoyed your great contributions to the forum. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Hardiw1

I picked up a pair of those J Crew classic fit, and they are my new favorite chinos. Recommended.


----------



## Jovan

hockeyinsider said:


> How old is the jacket? It looks a bit big in the sides.


I'm sure it would look fine buttoned.


----------



## ds23pallas

^ It does.

Today is a typical number. Old JAB tweed sack, BB OCBD, Bean Boot tie, Polo Prospects, Gap argyles, Bass bucks:


----------



## Jovan

Bean boot tie? We must get a close up of this!

You continue to knock it out of the park, sir.


----------



## TJN

Shirt is Lands' End
Tie is vintage Lord & Taylor
J.Crew sweater
Barbour Bedale


----------



## hardline_42

TJN said:


> Shirt is Lands' End
> Tie is vintage Lord & Taylor
> J.Crew sweater
> Barbour Bedale


Good look, Tom. Any chance you were sporting those buckle Bean Boots?


----------



## TJN

Not today, but hopefully soon!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great as always, Org! Great bow tie & shirt combo.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Brothers glenplaid sport coat
LE pinpoint ocbd
Forsythe tie
LLB double L khakis
AE Kenwood


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Brooks Brothers glenplaid sport coat
> LE pinpoint ocbd
> Forsythe tie
> LLB double L khakis
> AE Kenwood


Wonderful overall look and a particularly appealing combination of collar roll, knot, and dimple. Thank you for posting that image.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

I find those colors and patterns very appealing!!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Bermuda

love the elbow patched jacket


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Fantastic jacket, Rambler.


----------



## Sree

*Sportcoat*

Brooks Brothers cashmere sport coat in navy, Regent fit. BB white shirt. BB stripe tie. 
(Not seen: J.Crew charcoal wool flannel trousers with brown leather belt. BB Alden cordovan wingtips in color 8, Timex watch)

https://gettingputtogether.wordpress.com/2012/01/25/alden-perforated-captoe-boot/


----------



## The Rambler

Bermuda said:


> love the elbow patched jacket


Thanks. I love elbow patches, but feel they should be "earned:" in this case, it took about 20 years.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I've been mixing Browns and Blues thanks to you guys.

I may just bust out the Pink shirt before Spring!!


----------



## The Rambler

working from the home office, no visitors expected, not going out. this is the default setting: viyella, paine, bills, town views


----------



## CMDC

Harvard Coop Harris Tweed sack
JPress blue ocbd
Fisher's Traditional Shop of Atlanta repp
BB khakis
Hanover shell gunboats


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Nice.
























Press, Brooks, PRL.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Lambswool Sweater -346

OCBD - LE

Cords - J. Crew

Too much good stuff on the page to mention and a lot of pics. Well done everyone.


----------



## Jovan

Very cool. That Princeton cut really suits you, too.


----------



## stewartu

Hardiw1 said:


> I picked up a pair of those J Crew classic fit, and they are my new favorite chinos. Recommended.


How is the rise on these?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I love that jacket Org! Brooks?


----------



## eagle2250

oxford cloth button down said:


> .....[/IMG]
> 
> ...


Very nicely dons, Sir!


----------



## Sree

Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald suit in charcoal grey pin stripe, BB non-iron shirt, BB pin dot tie in navy, Rolex Datejust circa. 2002.
(Not seen: BB Alden cordovan wingtips in color 8)


----------



## Orgetorix

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I love that jacket Org! Brooks?


Thanks! Press.


----------



## The Rambler

Huntington, BB, O'C, Alden


----------



## dorji

^Love it- thick cloth, wider (4"?? ) lapels, patch pockets...real nice.

Sree, Oxford, TJN- good to see you guys posting, keep it up!

Org- suit and bow look great, nice casual look in your next post too.

Here comes the snow...


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Dorj - 3 3/4, actually, but gives it that nice, out of style look. Great colors on your outfit, tie and ps go so well with BB pink oxford.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic, Dorji and Rambler!


----------



## dorji

Thanks guys :icon_smile:


----------



## Billax

Rambler and dorji,
Terrific combinations, gentlemen – in both colors and textures. Rambler, as one who prefers 3 and 3/4" in both ties and lapels, I live with the idea that, while they may be out of fashion, they're never out of style! :smile:


----------



## svb

haven't cross-posted here in awhile, figure what the heck. here is today:


----------



## NMC

OCBD, Rambler and dorji, Nicely done gentlemen!


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


> haven't cross-posted here in awhile, figure what the heck. here is today:


Wear a belt, let down your trouser hems a little, and you'll be set.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stewartu said:


> How is the rise on these?


I don't like any type of a low rise and I like the rise of J.Crew classic fit chinos. Also, the corduroys that I posted are classic fit and they have the best rise of any J.Crew trousers that I have had. They sit on my waist which has been a challenge for me to find. Sometimes, I think that my pants may appear lower in my pics. I am on the slender side and they may slip a bit. It doesn't help that I walk around with my hands in my pockets.

NMC - Thanks.

Jovan - Thanks. My coworkers give me a hard time. I get my haircut every two weeks, but my they swear it is twice a week.

Eagle2250 - Thank you.

Rambler - The green jacket/green in the bow and the yellow ps/yellow in the bow sitting against the blue shirt is wonderful. I have a lot to learn

Dorji - pic 2 brings it to life for me, nice!

Org - Very nice outfit. You make me feel awfully wrinkled sometimes.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> Rambler - The green jacket/green in the bow and the yellow ps/yellow in the bow sitting against the blue shirt is wonderful.


That is an excellent observation, OCBD!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, men. A golf day in PA on Jan 28. Anderson Fair Isle, O'Connell's cords:


----------



## P Hudson

Rambler, that is a beautiful sweater.

This is what I wore to church on a hot morning. Nothing new here: RL blue label jacket, BB square, BB Original Polo (blue stripes), RL blue label linen trousers, AE Hanovers and Pantharella argyles.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, PH. Superb shoulder line on that jacket. Tweeds in summer?


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, PH. Superb shoulder line on that jacket. Tweeds in summer?


Tweed in summer. It is light weight and also light color. I figure if I can comfortably wear it on a hot day, then it is probably alright. The only other person wearing a jacket in church had a gun club check, which I think he wears every Sunday. In this context, we don't really have any rules.


----------



## conductor

The Rambler said:


> Huntington, BB, O'C, Alden


Wow, Rambler! Looking great.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, the look of a well dressed country gentleman, clearly comfortable in his element! Well done, Sir; very well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Billax

Durham weather: 38 degrees, sunny, light breeze


----------



## dorji

PHud- I like the blue pants + light jacket, nice look.

edit: to both PHud and billlax! Wait now, the majority of men on this page have blue pants, this is unusual but good- I think there was a thread this somewhere...


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Tweed in summer. It is light weight and also light color. I figure if I can comfortably wear it on a hot day, then it is probably alright. The only other person wearing a jacket in church had a gun club check, which I think he wears every Sunday. In this context, we don't really have any rules.


right, I'm not talking about any rules being transgressed, just amazed that it's comfortable in hot weather.


----------



## Hardiw1

BB 3/2
BB blue ocbd
Talbott tie
Tie bar square
old Dockers chinos
AE Chester










Rambler, excellent looking roll on that jacket.

Dorji, looking very sharp as usual. Nice work.


----------



## leisureclass

Great looks Rambler, Billax, and Hardiw, I'm also glad to see that the Chesters are working out for you.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> right, I'm not talking about any rules being transgressed, just amazed that it's comfortable in hot weather.


It must be part of the aging process. Either I'm becoming less sensitive to heat, or I'm becoming more obstinate about what I'm going to wear. The fact is, I've got a closet full of tweeds, but only a few genuine warm weather jackets. Also, I'm envious of your skill with color. You work with a much broader palette than I can.

Hardiw1, great outfit. I'm surprised to see that those are Dockers.

It is really nice to see some new members posting on this thread. You're a great complement to the regulars.


----------



## thepreppies

Look what im wearing today at my blog!

[link removed]

//Fredrik from Sweden


----------



## CMDC

JPress guncheck sack
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
LLB washable olive flannels--these are the ones offered this year. I like them quite a bit
BB captoe shells


----------



## Billax

Exceedingly handsome sport coat, CMDC.

Thanks for commenting on the LE washable flannels. I've been eying them – especially in olive – but had doubts about how well they'd launder.


----------



## Sree

Brooks Brothers mid-grey Fitzgerald suit
BB non-iron shirt
BB tie
Rolex submariner circa 2005.
(not seen: BB Alden cordovan wingtips in color 8)


----------



## CMDC

I don't think I'm going to risk putting them through the wash. Will dry clean instead. Note that the olive is more on the brownish side than green if you're considering them.



Billax said:


> Exceedingly handsome sport coat, CMDC.
> 
> Thanks for commenting on the LE washable flannels. I've been eying them - especially in olive - but had doubts about how well they'd launder.


----------



## alexaristoi

bedale
barbour scarf
lands end cable knit
paul rosen cords
camel boots


----------



## Sir Cingle

A repeat, I think:









J. Press 3/2 sack
Lands' End OCBD
J. Press knit tie
J. Press tie bar
Bills Khakis M2s
Alden Cape Cod beefroll mocs


----------



## TJN

Snapped a quick one on the way to class.

Shirt is Lands' End Canvas (Plum University Stripe)
Tie is Walker & Florio - New York (Vintage)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Exceedingly handsome sport coat, CMDC.


I agree. I like the rug, too. I bet there could be a mean "post your rug" thread (it might even rival the "trad GF" thread )

Billax - Great pic last page. I have looked at it several times.

Sir Cingle - The fabrics look so soft, very nice.

alexristoi - Nice jacket.


----------



## Jovan

TJN said:


> Snapped a quick one on the way to class.
> 
> Shirt is Lands' End Canvas (Plum University Stripe)
> Tie is Walker & Florio - New York (Vintage)


You forgot your jacket on the way out.


----------



## TJN

Jovan said:


> You forgot your jacket on the way out.


I know, I know.. I keep my school blazer in my locker!


----------



## The Rambler

oxford cloth button down said:


> I agree. I like the rug, too. I bet there could be a mean "post your rug" thread (it might even rival the "trad GF" thread )


I think the sartorial equivalents of oriental rugs are tweeds and sweaters.


----------



## Billax

Nice clean look, TJN.


----------



## Sir Cingle

oxford cloth button down said:


> Sir Cingle - The fabrics look so soft, very nice.


Thanks, OCBD!


----------



## hookem12387

TJN said:


> I know, I know.. I keep my school blazer in my locker!


 I used to keep mine in my trunk...oops. Good combo on the shirt/tie


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> I agree. I like the rug, too. I bet there could be a mean "post your rug" thread (it might even rival the "trad GF" thread )


I think you're right! As with the Trad clothing world, while much of it harkens from our forebears in Europe, at least some of the weaving trad is homegrown and ancient. Herewith, an example of the "rug trad" of the Anasazi, as interpreted by the Begay family of New Mexico and Arizona.


----------



## Jovan

TJN said:


> I know, I know.. I keep my school blazer in my locker!


We need to see it on you sometime.

All jokes aside, I think the only thing I'd suggest is a longer collar, at least 3" or so. That one looks as tiny as 2.5". Lands' End Canvas has some cool looking fabrics, but their proportions are really odd.


----------



## The Rambler

Billax: very beautiful. Begay family as in the golfer?


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Billax: very beautiful. Begay family as in the golfer?


Rambler,
I don't know, though it wouldn't surprise me. Begay is a common name in the Navaho nation and the number of Begay weavers is large. I'm not an avid golfer and I'd never heard of Notah Begay but, upon reading, he seems like an "I'd like to know him" kind of guy.


----------



## hookem12387

Billax, beautiful home. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## cecil47

Billax said:


> Rambler,
> I don't know, though it wouldn't surprise me. Begay is a common name in the Navaho nation and the number of Begay weavers is large. I'm not an avid golfer and I'd never heard of Notah Begay but, upon reading, he seems like an "I'd like to know him" kind of guy.


Billax, I have a very similar rug, in storage now due to combining households with Mrs. C47. Mine's much more faded from the NM sun, though!
Begay is a common surname, not just among the Navajo, but also many of the 13 northern pueblos in NM. If I remember correctly, Notah has Isleta, Navajo, and San Felipe ancestors.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trad Rug??


----------



## conductor




----------



## Billax

WouldaShoulda said:


> Trad Rug??


:biggrin:


----------



## Billax

Sree said:


> Brooks Brothers mid-grey Fitzgerald suit
> BB non-iron shirt
> BB tie
> Rolex submariner circa 2005.
> (not seen: BB Alden cordovan wingtips in color 8)


Very crisp, well put together look, Sree. With the watch showing 7:55, your 8 AM appointment must have gone very well. If the appointment were with me, I'd be buyin' whatever you were sellin'.


----------



## CMDC

BB sack blazer
JPress shirt
J McLaughlin tie--I'm a big fan of their tie designs although they are a bit longer than standard length
LLB double L
AE Randolph


----------



## dorji

conductor said:


>


Nice jacket! I have one that fits like that, pushing too small almost... looks great, don't grow :icon_smile: My ideal cut is undarted that requires no waist suppression, a hard mark to hit...

edit: did Oritsky make that one??


----------



## dorji

Overcast skies. This jacket _has_ been waist suppressed, and to me always feels a bit disproportional shoulder/waist. Whatever...

Fox:


----------



## svb




----------



## conductor

Brooks Brothers - I feel like it looks almost too short, but it is a long already - maybe I need to switch to an extra long?



dorji said:


> Nice jacket! I have one that fits like that, pushing too small almost... looks great, don't grow :icon_smile: My ideal cut is undarted that requires no waist suppression, a hard mark to hit...
> 
> edit: did Oritsky make that one??


----------



## dorji

Ah- I'll bet you're like me then: about 6'2"?? Kind of a tough spot to be in. You could go up a size and gain a bit of length, but then you risk the rest of the coat being big, which you may then choose to have tailored (which may or may not work for you- see blazer above^^) My blue tweed from 2 pages ago fits like yours does here, and I am used to the length, although it is my shortest coat...

Edit= older Longs are cut shorter than modern L, in my experience...


----------



## The Rambler

another unseasonal day


----------



## conductor

I'm just about 6' 2.5" -a pain of a size for clothing. Anything tagged a large fits great in the chest, but the arms and overall length run short. Items tagged XL have the correct length overall and in the arms, but the chest is then cut way too large. I can't wear anything unless it is specifically in my exact size. Anybody know where I can get a 42L cardigan?


----------



## ds23pallas

Old BB 346 green sack, BB OCBD in blue, Gap tie from a loooonnng time ago, Polo Prospect chinos in British khaki, BB argyles and AE McNeils:


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


>


You... you never reply to anything said on here, do you? Ah well, great outfit here.



ds23pallas said:


> Old BB 346 green sack, BB OCBD in blue, Gap tie from a loooonnng time ago, Polo Prospect chinos in British khaki, BB argyles and AE McNeils:


Wonderful. The green box (the ultimate in Trad headwear) really pulls everything together, too.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Jovan said:


> You... you never reply to anything said on here, do you? Ah well, great outfit here.


He addressed the issue that some have with his trouser length when it first came up. Since then, whenever he posts something, someone makes the comment again. If that isn't :deadhorse-a:, I don't know what is. He's got some style and I wish he would stop by here more often.

PS: Finally found the right time to use that emoticon.


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough.


----------



## cecil47

Maybe not "the" trad rug, but traditional around here.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/545/rug11.jpg/


----------



## Billax

dorji said:


> Fox:


This picture is a great example of capturing most of one's "look" within a limited area image - from chin to chest. In combination with the contextual full-body shot, it gives a nice close-up of colors, textures, and patterns. I think it's a great example of the genre. Well done, Sir!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

WouldaShoulda said:


> Trad Rug??


I really do think George's hair is real, and either way don't want to mock him for it to much, for fear of hair karma.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> ...fear of hair karma.


Gulp!! I hadn't thought of that!!

OK.

Trad rug II


----------



## Billax

Temperature in Durham 47º, cloudy, no breeze


----------



## dorji

Thanks Billax- nice looking windowpane tweed.


----------



## P Hudson

*cool and wet in Sydney*

LE shirt (I bought several of these Elston weave shirts on clearance for 7.99 recently. Still not sure how much i like it, but the fabric is pretty good), Polo Philip pant.








Today, Gant ocbd, Polo Prospect pants, sperry a/o, Polo raincoat.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LE - OCBD Non-trad blue

J.Crew -Flannel Grey Lambswool Sweater

I am going to bore you guys to death with my pics. I may have to start wearing ties and jackets to my casual office.

Also, why is LE phasing out all of its regular blue OCBDs for light blue? They started with the regular OCBDs and have now replaced the Hyde Park Lake Blue. Madness over there.

Dorji - Great pic. I love the combinations.

SVB - Nice outfit. Short pants are okay with me, but a belt is your friend.

ds23pallas - Your collar roll's are great. Oh, and the jacket, spot on.

Billax - Lovely jacket. Your house is amazing btw.

I am glad to see all the rugs in the pics. Woulda shoulda that rug is gorgeous. I will try to get mine in this week.


----------



## srivats

Billax said:


> Temperature in Durham 47º, cloudy, no breeze





oxford cloth button down said:


>


Love these two outfits -- great photos gentlemen.


----------



## leisureclass

Great blazer Billax, love the windowpane, and the fit on the khakis is perfect. I'm also enjoying how reliable OCBD has become.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> LE - OCBD Non-trad blue
> 
> J.Crew -Flannel Grey Lambswool Sweater
> 
> I am going to bore you guys to death with my pics. I may have to start wearing ties and jackets to my casual office.
> 
> Also, why is LE phasing out all of its regular blue OCBDs for light blue? They started with the regular OCBDs and have now replaced the Hyde Park Lake Blue. Madness over there.
> 
> Dorji - Great pic. I love the combinations.
> 
> SVB - Nice outfit. Short pants are okay with me, but a belt is your friend.
> 
> ds23pallas - Your collar roll's are great. Oh, and the jacket, spot on.
> 
> Billax - Lovely jacket. Your house is amazing btw.
> 
> I am glad to see all the rugs in the pics. Woulda shoulda that rug is gorgeous. I will try to get mine in this week.


Not boring at all. Just refined casual.


----------



## Sree

Brooks Brothers 1818 Fitzgerald suit in navy
BB non-iron shirt
Tie (gift)
Timex watch with brown strap
Alden burnished tan captoe boots


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent, men. Our new posters are just what the doctor ordered for this, the fun thread. 
Jacket (an orphan, truth be told, moths got in to the trou) by Tony Boeg, Cork City, Ireland, 1987, BB shirt of similar vintage, Anderson sweater, Orvis tie, Hober Square Alden boots, a bit of trad rug:


----------



## Orgetorix

Rambler: That's a _fantastic_ outfit.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Excellent, men. Our new posters are just what the doctor ordered for this, the fun thread.
> Jacket (an orphan, truth be told, moths got in to the trou) by Tony Boeg, Cork City, Ireland, 1987, BB shirt of similar vintage, Anderson sweater, Orvis tie, Hober Square Alden boots, a bit of trad rug:


The look of someone completely comfortable in his own skin! Very appealing, Rambler. Like the trad rug, too. Finally, wanted to let you know how much I liked the blue sweater/blue sock combo back a page or two in this thread.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir. Old clothes seem like a second skin. Liked your latest, too.


----------



## AlanC

I'm currently making plans to plunder Rambler's closet of his Fair Isle sweaters.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

You will never get away with it.


----------



## ds23pallas

Old BB houndstooth sack, BB OCBD in blue, dad's old knit tie, Polo Prospect khakis, Gap Fair Isle socks, Alden longwings in faded # 8:


----------



## andcounting

Have you seen the guns in the background?



AlanC said:


> I'm currently making plans to plunder Rambler's closet of his Fair Isle sweaters.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

AlanC said:


> I'm currently making plans to plunder Rambler's closet of his Fair Isle sweaters.


OK, I'll bring the bandit masks, and I'll even let you wear your double-breasted corduroy suit if I get first pick.


----------



## The Rambler

bring it on ... though I might consider a swap for that jacket.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Rambler: You look like me, back in the day when suitors were coming by to collect one our daughters for a date. I always thought it useful to set a proper tone for the evening!  My preferred accessory was a Sig-Sauer .243, with a 3 x 9 power Leopould scope and (screwless) Control mounts!

PS: That is one magnificent sweater vest!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

...are you talking to me??


----------



## Bermuda

haha Rambler shooting down the competition like ducks


----------



## Patrick06790

Press/Magee jacket, LE Donegal pants, AE Leeds, LLB sweater vest, Ungar wool tie, Drake square. Sour expression courtesy grey winter day.


----------



## The Rambler

Winter returns. She Who Must Be Obeyed calls this the "suburban Marlboro man look:"


----------



## Jack1425

Bean Unistripe OCBD
BB sweater
BB Chinos
Concorde watch
Argyls
Alden Lhs

Will try to take better pics in the future.


----------



## Billax

Jack1425, Very nice casual look. Like it all!

Rambler, love your shearling coat. SWMBO is right, "Suburban Marlboro man!"

Oddly enough, I'm wearing a bit of leather up top myself. Nothing so magnificent as that Shearling, though:

















PRL Camel Hair Blazer
Orvis Goat Suede vest
LL Bean Tattersall shirt
LE Olive Tailored FIt Chinos
unseen
Wigwam El Pine's
AE Alamedas in Dark Brown calf


----------



## govteach51

The Rambler said:


> bring it on ... though I might consider a swap for that jacket.


Marlin Model 60?


----------



## The Rambler

just your basic Ruger 10/22.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Don't you know that killing the squirrels will only recruit more plentiful, angrier squirrels??

No wonder the Squirrels hate us!!


----------



## Taken Aback

Billax said:


> LL Bean Tattersall shirt


Is that the Vanilla or White?


----------



## Saltydog

The Rambler said:


> just your basic Ruger 10/22.


I have one as well, Rambler. Sweet shooting rifle. Got a 30 round mag (plastic) at a gun show...absolutely worthless. Wish Ruger still made them. Sorry for chasing rabbits on a fashion forum.


----------



## Jovan

Having the girlfriend in another state is doing murder to the quality of my WAYW pictures.

It's already hot enough to wear madras in Florida!

"Gentry" Penney's madra sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
RL Polo silk knit tie
No name silver tie clip
LE Casual Chino in Tailored Fit (Light Beige)
LE surcingle belt
Florsheim beefroll pennies


----------



## govteach51

The Rambler said:


> just your basic Ruger 10/22.


S

Should have noticed the thicker barrel. Much thicker than my Marlin's.


----------



## Patrick06790

Wigwam, my wigwam


----------



## Billax

*Taken Aback wrote:*
"Is that the Vanilla or White?"

Vanilla. The more accurate colors are in the medium range shot.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> Wigwam, my wigwam


*OUTstanding*, Sir!


----------



## Jovan

Patrick, that clinches it. I definitely need a few pairs of El-Pine and Bean Rubber Mocs.


----------



## srivats

Jovan said:


> Having the girlfriend in another state is doing murder to the quality of my WAYW pictures.
> 
> It's already hot enough to wear madras in Florida!
> 
> "Gentry" Penney's madra sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> RL Polo silk knit tie
> No name silver tie clip
> LE Casual Chino in Tailored Fit (Light Beige)
> LE surcingle belt
> Florsheim beefroll pennies


I like that outfit, Jovan.

The trousers look very good -- how much is the rise on these? I'm in need of a couple pair of khakis.


----------



## Taken Aback

Billax said:


> *Taken Aback wrote:*
> "Is that the Vanilla or White?"
> 
> Vanilla. The more accurate colors are in the medium range shot.


Cheers. I have one on it's way to me. I originally ordered the white, but the size I ordered was cut big compared to a couple other alpha-sized LLB sportshirts I have. White's OOS now, so I went with this as a downsized exchange.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


>


Wonderful outfit, Jovan. That flamboyant Mercer roll is amazing.


----------



## Jovan

srivats said:


> I like that outfit, Jovan.
> 
> The trousers look very good -- how much is the rise on these? I'm in need of a couple pair of khakis.


The fabric has a bit of heft to it and, unlike what the website suggests, they aren't super-peached, just lightly. I measured them at 11.75" in front and 17.25" in back. This is on a size 36 (sized up because the Legacy Chino shrunk down a bit small in the waist). This is before a wash, so I'll let you know how they work out afterwards.

Sadly they didn't put in the 1.75" cuffs I asked for in the special requests section, just standard 1.5", even though customer service said it would be fine. Guess I can always get the cuffs taken out or adjusted by a local seamstress. One of the cuffs seems a bit smaller than the other, actually! I'm on the fence. Plain hem would seem better for general casual wear (a la _Take Ivy_) but cuffs do tend to look good with a sport coat and tie. Decisions, decisions.



Billax said:


> Wonderful outfit, Jovan. That flamboyant Mercer roll is amazing.


Thank you! Yes, I very much dig their collar. David Mercer himself is a pleasure to deal with, "a gentleman and a scholar".


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick, that clinches it. I definitely need a few pairs of El-Pine and Bean Rubber Mocs.


Here I slave away to post photos of well-considered clothing choices and you guys go nuts over this.

Same at work. I write these long, painstaking stories about the antics of school board members or the intricacies of zoning that nobody pays any attention to. But Ye Editor asks me at the last second to crank out a fly-fishing column to fill a hole on the sports page, I comply with something I spend a grand total of 30 minutes on, and people come up to me at the grocery store to gush.


----------



## srivats

Jovan said:


> The fabric has a bit of heft to it and, unlike what the website suggests, they aren't super-peached, just lightly. I measured them at 11.75" in front and 17.25" in back. This is on a size 36 (sized up because the Legacy Chino shrunk down a bit small in the waist). This is before a wash, so I'll let you know how they work out afterwards.
> 
> Sadly they didn't put in the 1.75" cuffs I asked for in the special requests section, just standard 1.5", even though customer service said it would be fine. Guess I can always get the cuffs taken out or adjusted by a local seamstress. One of the cuffs seems a bit smaller than the other, actually! I'm on the fence. Plain hem would seem better for general casual wear (a la _Take Ivy_) but cuffs do tend to look good with a sport coat and tie. Decisions, decisions.


I've never had luck with getting anything more than 1.5" from LE.

I hope your chinos don't shrink, though I remember the last pair of legacy chinos (?) I got from LE a couple years back shrank both in the waist and (more in the) length. Please keep us posted!

Mercer makes a great shirt, esp. now that the buttonholes are much better. I get the 2" slim jim treatment and they are good to go.


----------



## The Rambler

^Patrick, this surprises you?


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> Here I slave away to post photos of well-considered clothing choices and you guys go nuts over this.
> 
> Same at work. I write these long, painstaking stories about the antics of school board members or the intricacies of zoning that nobody pays any attention to. But Ye Editor asks me at the last second to crank out a fly-fishing column to fill a hole on the sports page, I comply with something I spend a grand total of 30 minutes on, and people come up to me at the grocery store to gush.


... I'm sorry?

For what it's worth, it goes without saying that you're one of the best dressed here.



srivats said:


> I've never had luck with getting anything more than 1.5" from LE.
> 
> I hope your chinos don't shrink, though I remember the last pair of legacy chinos (?) I got from LE a couple years back shrank both in the waist and (more in the) length. Please keep us posted!
> 
> Mercer makes a great shirt, esp. now that the buttonholes are much better. I get the 2" slim jim treatment and they are good to go.


I might take out the cuffs, wash them a few times, then hem as needed. LE has a generous return policy, but sometimes I think it wouldn't be necessary to use it as much if they'd just spend a little more getting things right to begin with! Certainly, it costs them _more_ if they get things returned as much as the guys in this forum say.

I didn't spring for any adjustments on the Mercer, as I wanted to review a "stock" model on my blog. I will probably get it taken in at some point though... to the chagrin of the older Trads. :devil:


----------



## Patrick06790

I've never had a problem with LE and cuff size — I can see it noted on the label of the pants. That and exact inseams are the two major selling points.

However, I always say please.


----------



## farrago

srivats said:


> I've never had luck with getting anything more than 1.5" from LE.
> 
> I hope your chinos don't shrink, though I remember the last pair of legacy chinos (?) I got from LE a couple years back shrank both in the waist and (more in the) length. Please keep us posted!
> 
> Mercer makes a great shirt, esp. now that the buttonholes are much better. I get the 2" slim jim treatment and they are good to go.


When I order trousers from Bean or Lands End, I order them slightly longer and then reset the cuff at 1.75". (I am usually confident about the shrinkage factor.) Problem solved.


----------



## srivats

farrago said:


> When I order trousers from Bean or Lands End, I order them slightly longer and then reset the cuff at 1.75". (I am usually confident about the shrinkage factor.) Problem solved.


That is exactly what I do as well. Buy trousers, launder at home, get 'em cuffed.


----------



## Jovan

Looks like that will be the course of action then. It's not worth sending them back for such a minor thing that I can easily fix here (seeing as I know someone who can hem).


----------



## Billax

Went to the Duke Men's Lacrosse Blue v White intra-squad scrimmage this AM. Weather was 46º, overcast with occasional light rain showers, and moderate winds.

Here's this morning's pile:







*

from top to bottom:*
Wigwam El-Pine Oatmeal wool ragg socks
LE English Tan belt
Johnston's of Elgin Lambswool scarf
LLB Maize Lambswool sweater
LE Multi-color Brushed cotton Highlander Button Down (natural base w/ red, green, blue, brown, and gold)
Bill's M3 Khakis should-irons in Olive
LLB Amber Deerskin gloves
Cole-Haan Kiltie/Tassel loafers in English Tan
LLB Field Coat in Camel w/ Brown Corduroy collar


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


That is such a clean, crisp look! White collar on the blue shirt looks great with that bow tie and pocket square as well.

My compliments.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I was out taking a few pics and thought I'd share. It is a beautiful day. Started out chilly, but I am in just the ocbd now.

Irish fisherman sweater - made by my Sister

J.Press - Blue ocbd flap-pocket

J.Crew - essential chinos BK

Clarks - Beat-up wallabees for hiking around.

Stcolumba - I thought it looked very crisp as well.

Billax - Great selection of colors. I like that scarf.

Jovan - Great jacket last page. I wish it were that warm here!


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was out taking a few pics and thought I'd share. It is a beautiful day. Started out chilly, but I am in just the ocbd now.
> 
> Irish fisherman sweater - made by my Sister


Gorgeous sweater, OCBD! You're fortunate, indeed, to have a sister who can knit like that.

Nicely composed architectural shots, as well.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was out taking a few pics and thought I'd share. It is a beautiful day. Started out chilly, but I am in just the ocbd now.
> 
> Irish fisherman sweater - made by my Sister
> 
> J.Press - Blue ocbd flap-pocket
> 
> J.Crew - essential chinos BK
> 
> Clarks - Beat-up wallabees for hiking around.
> 
> Stcolumba - I thought it looked very crisp as well.
> 
> Billax - Great selection of colors. I like that scarf.
> 
> Jovan - Great jacket last page. I wish it were that warm here!


Great pics and clothes. Your sister has a real talent. Nicely done!


----------



## Hardiw1

BB sack
BB slim fit white ocbd
BB lambswool sweater
J Crew chinos
Targyles
Florsheim

Do I need a pocket square here, or would it fall under the "looks like you're trying too hard" category.

Jovan - excellent combo, well put together
Billax - Wonderful looks lately, keep em coming
OCBD - nice shots
Rambler - Can't say enough about that combo with the fair isle, perfect.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done, as well, Hardwi1! :thumbs-up:


----------



## leisureclass

OCBD reminds me how much I want a pair of wallabees. Great look, and a nice campus as well, where is that? Love that Sack too Hardwi, I think a solid square would be fine with that look.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I mentioned rugs earlier in the week and promised a pic. I snapped this shot real quick in bad lighting, but you get the idea. I loved everyone's rugs by the way.

Thanks for all of the comments gentlemen. I agree, my sister is amazing! The pictures were taken at Wittenberg University in Springfield, OH. It is a small (2,000 or so) private Lutheran liberal arts college.

Hardiw - You have me thinking that I might be able to pull off a blazer in my casual office if I do it like that. Very nice, it looks so casual and refined at the same time.


----------



## The Rambler

ok, ocbd, I'll play, though it ain't clothes: nice old herez, shortly before dinner guests arrived last night


----------



## The Rambler

Hardiw1 said:


>


absolutely classic; to me, ps not needed with that outfit.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Went to the Duke Men's Lacrosse Blue v White intra-squad scrimmage this AM. Weather was 46º, overcast with occasional light rain showers, and moderate winds.
> 
> Here's this morning's pile:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> from top to bottom:*
> Wigwam El-Pine Oatmeal wool ragg socks
> LE English Tan belt
> Johnston's of Elgin Lambswool scarf
> LLB Maize Lambswool sweater
> LE Multi-color Brushed cotton Highlander Button Down (natural base w/ red, green, blue, brown, and gold)
> Bill's M3 Khakis should-irons in Olive
> LLB Amber Deerskin gloves
> Cole-Haan Kiltie/Tassel loafers in English Tan
> LLB Field Coat in Camel w/ Brown Corduroy collar


Nice collection. Liking, especially, the maize sweater.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks for the input, Men.


----------



## P Hudson

Some great looks here.

This is a thumbnail of what I wore to church: not sure it worked very well. The Pocket square seems to have fallen.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was out taking a few pics and thought I'd share. It is a beautiful day. Started out chilly, but I am in just the ocbd now.
> 
> Irish fisherman sweater - made by my Sister
> 
> J.Press - Blue ocbd flap-pocket
> 
> J.Crew - essential chinos BK
> 
> Clarks - Beat-up wallabees for hiking around.
> 
> Stcolumba - I thought it looked very crisp as well.
> 
> Billax - Great selection of colors. I like that scarf.
> 
> Jovan - Great jacket last page. I wish it were that warm here!


Thanks! It was quite a find, but my girlfriend does not agree unfortunately. :icon_pale:

Believe me, you don't want our weather... the Hoggetowne Medieval Faire was sweltering hot today, in no small part due to the humidity.

You're one of the best dressed 20-somethings here. I'll second everyone else in complimenting you on your sweater. Does she take commissions? :icon_smile_big:



Hardiw1 said:


> BB sack
> BB slim fit white ocbd
> BB lambswool sweater
> J Crew chinos
> Targyles
> Florsheim
> 
> Do I need a pocket square here, or would it fall under the "looks like you're trying too hard" category.
> 
> Jovan - excellent combo, well put together
> Billax - Wonderful looks lately, keep em coming
> OCBD - nice shots
> Rambler - Can't say enough about that combo with the fair isle, perfect.


Thank you. Hardiw1. That means a lot coming from someone who embodies the look as well you did here. Pocket square optional. I'd sooner consider putting one in if there was no sweater.

I think you have the same blazer I do. Looks identical down to the three patch pockets and lapel width. Is it Golden Fleece?


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Thanks! It was quite a find, but my girlfriend does not agree unfortunately.


Isn't that the way it goes with Trad clothes! That jacket is possibly my favorite item from these pages.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> Isn't that the way it goes with Trad clothes! That jacket is possibly my favorite item from these pages.


Thank you. Well, I try to remind her I could be wearing much worse things...



P Hudson said:


> Some great looks here.
> 
> This is a thumbnail of what I wore to church: not sure it worked very well. The Pocket square seems to have fallen.
> View attachment 3690


Hmm. I think a different sport coat is all I'd recommend.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


> I think you have the same blazer I do. Looks identical down to the three patch pockets and lapel width. Is it Golden Fleece?


Yes it is, I remember a post of yours around Christmas with it on.


----------



## eagle2250

P Hudson said:


> Some great looks here.
> 
> This is a thumbnail of what I wore to church: not sure it worked very well. The Pocket square seems to have fallen.
> View attachment 3690


The glimpse of your Seersucker, within the context of an early February morning in Hoosierville, USA, put a lump in my throat and a tear in my eyes. Thank you, thank you Sir, for the continued hope! 

You are looking sharp!


----------



## govteach51

eagle2250 said:


> The glimpse of your Seersucker, within the context of an early February morning in Hoosierville, USA, put a lump in my throat and a tear in my eyes. Thank you, thank you Sir, for the continued hope!
> 
> You are looking sharp!


Two weeks ago, I so wanted to pull out the seersucker, it was 84F that Sunday and warm, I wondered on another Men's Clothing site if it was too soon and I was roundly "shouted down"...too many old timers wanting me to wait until after Memorial Day....Well, in South Texas that is waiting too long. It'll be in the 90F+ range in early May, maybe April. I think Easter is the latest I can wait....


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Same at work. I write these long, painstaking stories about the antics of school board members or the intricacies of zoning that nobody pays any attention to. But Ye Editor asks me at the last second to crank out a fly-fishing column to fill a hole on the sports page, I comply with something I spend a grand total of 30 minutes on, and people come up to me at the grocery store to gush.





The Rambler said:


> ^Patrick, this surprises you?


I found the lack of cynicism refreshing.

Let's hope it's temporary!!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 45º with partly cloudy skies, and light breezes.
Magee Donegal 3/2 Sack, LE Hyde Park OCBD, Sam Hober Wool Challis tie


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 45º with partly cloudy skies, and light breezes.
> Magee Donegal 3/2 Sack, LE Hyde Park OCBD, Sam Hober Wool Challis tie
> 
> View attachment 3694


What a lovely coat.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> What a lovely coat.


Thanks, stcolumba! It's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


> BB sack
> BB slim fit white ocbd
> BB lambswool sweater
> J Crew chinos
> Targyles
> Florsheim
> 
> Do I need a pocket square here, or would it fall under the "looks like you're trying too hard" category.


Well, my $0.02 is: when one is wearing a crew neck sweater under a blazer and when no tie is worn with the shirt, the implied informality would be hurt by a pocket square. Particularly in your case, the patch breast pocket is a wonderful touch that could easily be overshadowed by a pocket square. Finally, seconding Rambler, as you stand it is a classic, complete Ivy look. If you were sauntering around a college campus in 1960, yours would be the full uniform. Perfect as it is!


----------



## eccentricruss

Billax said:


> Well, my $0.02 is: when one is wearing a crew neck sweater under a blazer and when no tie is worn with the shirt, the implied informality would be hurt by a pocket square. Particularly in your case, the patch breast pocket is a wonderful touch that could easily be overshadowed by a pocket square...


i agree whole-heartedly. i think a pocket square would do more harm than good here.


----------



## stcolumba

​
A vintage, 1949, US Navy issue pea coat.


----------



## P Hudson

eagle2250 said:


> The glimpse of your Seersucker, within the context of an early February morning in Hoosierville, USA, put a lump in my throat and a tear in my eyes. Thank you, thank you Sir, for the continued hope!
> 
> You are looking sharp!


Thanks for the chuckle! We've only had a few days of summer in Sydney this year, la nina and all that. Happily, a couple of the dry, sunny days have fallen on a Sunday so seersucker made sense. Now we're back to low 70s and lots of rain.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks for the kind words and advice on the square.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## DoghouseReilly

Real nice coat, Rambler. It reminds me of the coat that the Richard Burton wears in the _Spy Who Came in From the Cold_.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, Doghouse, one of my all-time favorite movies.


----------



## Jovan

Hardiw1 said:


> Yes it is, I remember a post of yours around Christmas with it on.


Nice. It's too bad they don't make those anymore.


----------



## hardline_42

Awesome coat, Rambler! I have a reversible Burberry's balmacaan that has a similar multi-color houndstooth on one side and tan wool gab on the other. Looks great with that Fedora.


----------



## P Hudson

Old BB ocbd, Crew vest, LE shorts.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, PHud!


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding colors on the Fair Isle, PH.
Just slacks and a cardigan today, but I really liked the way the colors went together: O'Connell's (Hertling) cords, Viyella, Alan Paine


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Old BB ocbd, Crew vest, LE shorts.


Beautiful sweater!


----------



## CMDC

JPress Donegal Mist sack
LE pinpoint ocbd
BB repp
BB Clark khakis
LE suede shortwings


----------



## andcounting

CMDC said:


> JPress Donegal Mist sack
> LE pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> BB Clark khakis
> LE suede shortwings


Your Press jackets always look so soft in the shoulder, but every time I put one on the shoulder scares me away. Is it vintage or are our shoulders different? I've seen people comment that Rambler should wear more natural shoulder, but I think he just has taller more angled shoulders. Maybe its more that issue.


----------



## CMDC

^This is an older, San Francisco store era jacket. Definitely softer shoulder than current vintage, of which I have a few also.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Outstanding colors on the Fair Isle, PH.
> Just slacks and a cardigan today, but I really liked the way the colors went together: O'Connell's (Hertling) cords, Viyella, Alan Paine


The colors ARE nice, Rambler - and the texture combination is just as good. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Billax - I appreciate your comments on combining textures, which doesn't get that much mention here (though a number of our posters are very adept). One of the best things, sartorially speaking, about Winter is the greater variety of textures in heavyweight cloths.


----------



## Billax

Magee Donegal Tweed | LE Hyde Park OCBD | LLB Shetland V neck










LE Gray Twills | AE Cameron Pinch Pennies


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Much to agree with here, Rambler. It's also why winter is my favorite of seasons concerning clothing.



The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Billax - I appreciate your comments on combining textures, which doesn't get that much mention here (though a number of our posters are very adept). One of the best things, sartorially speaking, about Winter is the greater variety of textures in heavyweight cloths.


----------



## The Rambler

andcounting said:


> Your Press jackets always look so soft in the shoulder, but every time I put one on the shoulder scares me away. Is it vintage or are our shoulders different? I've seen people comment that Rambler should wear more natural shoulder, but I think he just has taller more angled shoulders. Maybe its more that issue.


 ac: my tailor has remarked that I have an unusually "square" (his word) shoulder line. Here's a good way to tell: when you put on a new otr jacket, do you usually get a bubble of fabric under the neck, in back, that requires the tailor to "lower the collar" to eliminate it? That usually means that your shoulder line has less of an angle, or slope, than standard cuts allow for. My jackets actually have very little padding. OTR jackets always require that alteration to fit me. I agree, by the way, that CMDC looks great in Press jackets, as if they were made for him (he said, enviously).


----------



## Jovan

So many great looks here, I don't know what to comment on first.

Sadly no pictures of what I'm wearing today, but it's that same old RLP madras shirt and the LE Casual Chino with Sperrys and a navy/red stripe surcingle belt.


----------



## P Hudson

BB Country Club shirt (I like the material more than the cut: it has a fused collar and too many sleeve buttons). Polo Prospect khakis.


----------



## Billax

*A little help, please*

Gentlemen,
For inexplicable reasons, I am quite fond of the LE Highlander Tartan shown here. My goal is to use it in a slightly less casual outfit than the one for which it was designed. Here, I've mated it with my 40 year-old LE blazer, an LLB butter sweater vest, LE twills and beater Rockport mocs. My question: What elements would you change (other than the shirt) to allow the Tartan to function in a look that's a bit dressier than that for which it was intended?

Colors in the top picture are more accurate. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## The Rambler

40 y.o. blazer, wow. Amazing that a) LE has been around that long (I looked it up, fouded in '63) b) the blazer is in such good shape, and c) that it fits so well after 40 years. Is it wool/poly, as in Anderson Little? Can't think why you'd want to try for something more formal, or how you could achieve it, except maybe wool slacks and new shoes. Don't think a tie would do it, or look any better. Doubt you'd want to recut it to make a cummerbund or something out of it. I think you've pretty much maxed out the formality there :biggrin2:


----------



## Patrick06790

No tie, you'll look like the bailiff on Night Court. I agree with Rambler, that's about as formal as that shirt's going to get. It's a good look, too.


----------



## andcounting

The Rambler said:


> ac: my tailor has remarked that I have an unusually "square" (his word) shoulder line. Here's a good way to tell: when you put on a new otr jacket, do you usually get a bubble of fabric under the neck, in back, that requires the tailor to "lower the collar" to eliminate it? That usually means that your shoulder line has less of an angle, or slope, than standard cuts allow for. My jackets actually have very little padding. OTR jackets always require that alteration to fit me. I agree, by the way, that CMDC looks great in Press jackets, as if they were made for him (he said, enviously).


I don't have quite the squareness of you (not the kind your wife accuses you of), but I've noticed that if I do put on a heavy or even slightly heavy shoulder, it just throws me off. I don't think its my trad tastes, but rather a genuine oddity that many don't have. It really wasn't until seeing your pictures that I realized it wasn't taste, but something I needed to cater my clothing to. Trip, despite his endless quest for the perfect natural shoulder, looks quite fine with a little more padding, but not me. Another reason this is the best thread... ever. Remember Trip? He used to post here.



Billax said:


>


Your style is amazing, however, I eagerly await your posts because the background is my homeland. Grew up just outside the triangle. Grandparents were in Hope Valley (old Durham), and much of my family is still around. Fescue, longleaf pines, Duke Gardens... how I miss it. But there's no humidity here in CO, so I'm never coming home.


----------



## Hardiw1

I think that look is fantastic as is. I agree that the only change, as far as what you're asking about, is the shoes. But, as I said, that look is excellent, including the current shoes.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> 40 y.o. blazer, wow. Amazing that a) LE has been around that long (I looked it up, fouded in '63) b) the blazer is in such good shape, and c) that it fits so well after 40 years. Is it wool/poly, as in Anderson Little? Can't think why you'd want to try for something more formal, or how you could achieve it, except maybe wool slacks and new shoes. Don't think a tie would do it, or look any better. Doubt you'd want to recut it to make a cummerbund or something out of it. I think you've pretty much maxed out the formality there :biggrin2:


Gentlemen,
Thanks for the comments. This was as far as I could go with the shirt, but wondered if it could be pushed any farther.

Rambler, yup, 100% wool. I was living in Wisconsin at the time I purchased it, (1968- 1977) so plus or minus 40 years is correct. I love Wisconsin, not least because I've had the good fortune to live in two homes that have been named to the National Register of Historic Places - one of which was in America's Dairyland:
















I think I'll pass on the cummerbund notion. :icon_smile:


----------



## Trip English

A lot of new faces on The Thread. Good to see the great work being done.

From today - what I wore to work:





































Sport Coat: RL Polo II
Square: RL
Shirt: RL
Vest: Barbour
Belt: Club Monaco
Khakis: Rugby University Slim
Shoes: RL

What I wore after I got home:



















Coat: Barbour 
Sweater: Rugby
Shirt: LLB Signature
Khakis: Rugby University Slim
Boots: Hunter


----------



## Hardiw1

Pretty warm day

BB university stripe
Bills M2
Sperry










^ Trip, as always, excellent. Really like that Polo II.


----------



## The Rambler

^I think I may have complimented the quilted vest under sportcoat look before, but even if, it's worth a second go. Hunters + Barbour are an exemplary countrified look.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Trip - What's the fit like on that Rugby shawl cardigan? I'm considering grabbing one on sale but I don't know whether I should get my usual large, or size up to XL. My understanding is that the Rugby line is on the slimmer side.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Art - Not that slim at all. I'm a medium at J.Press and a medium at Rugby. Fit is pretty similar.


----------



## Bermuda

I will disagree. My rugby purchases are definitely smaller. I sold a sweater on the exchange that was too tight. Also I purchased the university oxford and it was like a slim fit shirt. Disappointing


----------



## Trip English

At the end of the day you have to try clothes on or get accurate measurements. I find that the shirts are as slim as LE tailored fit and the pants are among the slimmest chinos out there, but the sweaters I've found to be pretty average in their sizing. Not too far off Brooks or Press.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trip English said:


>


Great stuff trip!

Billax - Very nice pitcures and outfit.

Hardi1 - I like it. A blue Univ. stripe ocbd is the next best thing to a blue ocbd imho. They look so good.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Sounds good Trip, I ordered one last night in my normal size. Looking forward to it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Boots: Hunter


No socks??


----------



## The Rambler

Casual client meeting. Brooks camel hair sweater, Hober ps, Peal Chukkas, O'Connell whipcords:


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> No socks??


REI boot socks. I'm not a monster.


----------



## Orgetorix

I need to see about getting these pants de-tapered somewhat. They make my thighs look huge.


----------



## ds23pallas

All BB except for argyle socks and dad's old knit tie.


----------



## NMC

BB ocbd
Bean Norwegian
LE Vest
RL Chinos


----------



## Hardiw1

NMC said:


> BB ocbd
> Bean Norwegian
> LE Vest
> RL Chinos


I like it


----------



## Billax

NMC said:


> BB ocbd
> Bean Norwegian
> LE Vest
> RL Chinos


Simple, symmetrical, stylish. Nice look!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LE - Blue ocbd

J.Crew- Heather flannel grey (it is a nice color in-person)

Nothing you haven't seen before. Just got in and the sweater was helping to keep me warm in a freezing office.

Orgetorix - that tie is so nice and the collar roll as well

NMC - Great outfit. Love the sweater and vest combo, big fan of it.


----------



## Jovan

Billax said:


> Gentlemen,
> For inexplicable reasons, I am quite fond of the LE Highlander Tartan shown here. My goal is to use it in a slightly less casual outfit than the one for which it was designed. Here, I've mated it with my 40 year-old LE blazer, an LLB butter sweater vest, LE twills and beater Rockport mocs. My question: What elements would you change (other than the shirt) to allow the Tartan to function in a look that's a bit dressier than that for which it was intended?
> 
> Colors in the top picture are more accurate. Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


A nice looking shirt, but I'm afraid it can't be dressed up any. To do so would look odd. In a casual capacity like this, it looks great though.

Something like university stripe or gingham button downs go best from casual to a suit and tie, in my opinion.

May I just say, that blazer is in great condition for its age and looks fantastic. I wish LE still made stuff like that.



Hardiw1 said:


> Pretty warm day
> 
> BB university stripe
> Bills M2
> Sperry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Trip, as always, excellent. Really like that Polo II.


Very nice.



Trip English said:


> Thanks for the compliments guys.
> 
> Art - Not that slim at all. I'm a medium at J.Press and a medium at Rugby. Fit is pretty similar.





Bermuda said:


> I will disagree. My rugby purchases are definitely smaller. I sold a sweater on the exchange that was too tight. Also I purchased the university oxford and it was like a slim fit shirt. Disappointing





Trip English said:


> At the end of the day you have to try clothes on or get accurate measurements. I find that the shirts are as slim as LE tailored fit and the pants are among the slimmest chinos out there, but the sweaters I've found to be pretty average in their sizing. Not too far off Brooks or Press.


Well I got the Large even though I usually get Medium because I didn't want it as tight as on the model and the size guide indicated 35" sleeves and 35-38" waist correspond to a Large. If it's too big, I'll just exchange it for the Medium if it's still available.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


>


oxford cloth button down,
Nice scarf with the OCBD and crew neck! Gives movement and liveliness to your always solid looks.


----------



## sporto55

Alan Paine Crew Neck
RLP Blue OCBD


----------



## P Hudson

Very old Press sack, BB ocbd, Haspel tie, Polo Tissue Chinos, Redwing Gentleman Travellers in cherry.


----------



## jwooten

Woot woot, first post. Went for clickable thumbnails because the pictures wound up huge.

Bavaria is incredibly cold so forgive me if my outfits repeat over the next couple of weeks.

Shirt - BB OCBD
Sweater - Cooper and Roe Shetland (excellent thrift find)
Pants - BB Milano Khaki :eek2:
Shoes - Maine Hunting Shoe( w hiking socks, did I mention it was cold)





The lighting and composition leaves something to be desired, but I don't have a good mirror in what according to European standards is my "apartment" (face looks strange in the lighting). Second picture though dark shows the colors the best.


----------



## dshell

Jovan said:


> A nice looking shirt, but I'm afraid it can't be dressed up any. To do so would look odd. In a casual capacity like this, it looks great though.


My reading of Billax's message was that this *is* the dressed up version. I think it works well in an unexpected sort of way.


----------



## Hardiw1

I took it as a question of what could you change with the whole combination that would allow the shirt to function in a dressier way, but he'll have to clarify himself.


----------



## Billax

dshell said:


> My reading of Billax's message was that this *is* the dressed up version. I think it works well in an unexpected sort of way.





Hardiw1 said:


> I took it as a question of what could you change with the whole combination that would allow the shirt to function in a dressier way, but he'll have to clarify himself.


Sorry for the confusion, gentlemen. dshell correctly intuited my ambiguous post. Maybe I can clarify. Lands' End sells their Highlander plaids as sport shirts, adding a "peached" surface to give them a flannel-like surface. All sport shirt so far. But then, LE produced the shirt in "inch" sizes rather than SMLXL sizes. That's what got me to thinking that the shirt might be able to move to a higher station in life. So, rather than treating it as a dressy sport shirt as LE intends, I tried it as a sporty dress shirt. Open collar, but I tried to put it in an outfit where, say, a University stripe in blue and white would certainly be seen as acceptable. I didn't - and still don't - believe it should be mated with a tie but, since I am often wrong, I wondered if others thought I had promoted the shirt too far or if some thought its elevation could be pushed even farther.

My own opinion about the test ended up as shell wrote: "I think it works well in an unexpected sort of way."

BTW, Lands' End has these on clearance now for $24.99. A wide range of sizes remain available. Plus, for you ironers out there, the iron just glides over this material. Actually, a pleasure to iron it!


----------



## Valkyrie

> I didn't - and still don't - believe it should be mated with a tie but, since I am often wrong, I wondered if others thought I had promoted the shirt too far or if some thought its elevation could be pushed even farther.


I suspect that this opinion will not be universally shared, but I think you could wear a nice solid knit tie the same color as the sweater you have in the picture (but not the sweater at the same time) with that tartan shirt. That would make it the about as informal as any outfit that includes a tie could be, but it would be appropriate for a dinner out or some such occasion. I suppose a yellow emblematic ("club") tie might also work but that could be a bit too busy.

I remember Polo used to push that look in the early days a lot and I liked it. I'm still hanging on to middle-aged and I would wear that outfit.


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> Sorry for the confusion, gentlemen. dshell correctly intuited my ambiguous post. Maybe I can clarify. Lands' End sells their Highlander plaids as sport shirts, adding a "peached" surface to give them a flannel-like surface. All sport shirt so far. But then, LE produced the shirt in "inch" sizes rather than SMLXL sizes. That's what got me to thinking that the shirt might be able to move to a higher station in life. So, rather than treating it as a dressy sport shirt as LE intends, I tried it as a sporty dress shirt. Open collar, but I tried to put it in an outfit where, say, a University stripe in blue and white would certainly be seen as acceptable. I didn't - and still don't - believe it should be mated with a tie but, since I am often wrong, I wondered if others thought I had promoted the shirt too far or if some thought its elevation could be pushed even farther.
> 
> My own opinion about the test ended up as shell wrote: "I think it works well in an unexpected sort of way."
> 
> BTW, Lands' End has these on clearance now for $24.99. A wide range of sizes remain available. Plus, for you ironers out there, the iron just glides over this material. Actually, a pleasure to iron it!


Thanks for clarifying. I misunderstood you originally. IMO, a tartan sits at the nicer end of the sport shirt spectrum, so it is a natural for dressing up a bit--just as you've done. By the way, if you're willing to risk not getting what you want, you can sometimes get these shirts from LE for even less. I bought 3 at $7.99 each at the end of summer.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> By the way, if you're willing to risk not getting what you want, you can sometimes get these shirts from LE for even less. I bought 3 at $7.99 each at the end of summer.


Wow! You're my idol.


----------



## Billax

*Today in Durham*

Weather this AM in Durham: 31º partly sunny, zephyrs
I originally had this with no tie and an open collar. Tonal range was too narrow, so I added a dark tie. Here's how it ended up:
























Southwick Tweed 3/2 sack Grays w/ Orange windowpane
llb vest
Sam Hober Wool Challis tie Navy w/ Burnt Orange and Cream figures
BB No iron Pinpoint BD
LE Tailored Fit Twills Khaki
Byford Argyles Gray and Mint Green w/ Orange raker
Bass Weejuns in Burgundy (veterans of 20+ years)
unseen: BB Shell Cordovan Belt


----------



## dorji

I think it looks great! Like you are ready for spring in a tweedy sort of way... nice colors.
I was playing with small pattern ties/ herringbone jackets a few months ago here. I think the large overwindow of your jacket works well with the small tie pattern.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LE - blue ocbd

346 - Lambswool sweater. The texture is a little rough for a lambswool sweater. I still like it a lot. This is the only 346 sweater I have owned.

Crew - Essential chino

Billax - I am enjoying your photos and the discussion. Nice dimple on that tie.


----------



## Hardiw1

Like that sweater pattern a lot OCBD

Billax, I don't know what camera you use for your shots, but it takes excellent photos. Nice look as well, I think the tie was a great addition.


----------



## Billax

Thanks, dorji and OCBD! 

OCBD, what kind of camera and lenses do you have? The close-up of the texture in the sweater is terrific.
Hardiw!, it's a Nikon D40X. Thanks.


----------



## NMC

Hardiw1, Billax, Oxford Cloth Button Down, thanks for the complements.


----------



## andy b.

The Rambler said:


>


Rambler,

The more I look at it, the more I love the pattern on that coat. How heavy is the material, and who makes that? Is it referred to as a raincoat, or overcoat or???

Thanks,

Andy B.


----------



## stcolumba

Spirit of Shetland Sweater
BB OCBD


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> LE - blue ocbd
> 
> 346 - Lambswool sweater. The texture is a little rough for a lambswool sweater. I still like it a lot. This is the only 346 sweater I have owned.
> 
> Crew - Essential chino
> 
> Billax - I am enjoying your photos and the discussion. Nice dimple on that tie.


A lovely sweater. Interesting colors.


----------



## Jack1425

Billax said:


> Weather this AM in Durham: 31º partly sunny, zephyrs
> I originally had this with no tie and an open collar. Tonal range was too narrow, so I added a dark tie. Here's how it ended up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Tweed 3/2 sack Grays w/ Orange windowpane
> llb vest
> Sam Hober Wool Challis tie Navy w/ Burnt Orange and Cream figures
> BB No iron Pinpoint BD
> LE Tailored Fit Twills Khaki
> Byford Argyles Gray and Mint Green w/ Orange raker
> Bass Weejuns in Burgundy (veterans of 20+ years)
> unseen: BB Shell Cordovan Belt


The combination is excellent.. Nicely done..


----------



## Billax

Jack1425 said:


> The combination is excellent.. Nicely done..


Thank you, Sir!

Weather in Durham: 42º overcast, still

Today is a big day for me. An early lunch celebrating my new septuagenarian status, the season opener for Duke Men's Lacrosse against a dangerous Rutgers team, and then off to Raleigh for the North Carolina International Auto Expo.





































•BB Lambswool Popover Button Down Sweater in Camel
•BB OCBD Uni Stripe in Blue
•Lands' End Tailored Fit Original Chinos in Olive
•Byford Wool OTC Argyles in Tan/Brown/Green
•AE Nassau II Blucher Brogues in Sharkskin dyed Brown, with tassel-tipped laces (purchased new in 1972 - now 40 years old) My favorite shoes for sporting events.


----------



## Orgetorix

That looks great, Billax. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Hardiw1

^Very nice, Billax, and Happy Birthday!
Very cold air moving in today, around 29º with 15mph winds. Feeding the heater plenty of wood!



















Gap lambswool
LE ocbd
Levi's
Targyles
Bean blucher mocs


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Getting a little work done and reading at my favorite coffee shop. I enjoy reading a lot. Right now it is My Childhood by Maxim Gorky

Crew- Navy Lambswool sweater

LE - blue ocbd

PRL - Scarf

Crew -Dark brown cords

Wallabees - next year I am getting real boots. These look great imho https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/52289?feat=2-SR0&attrValue_0=Raisin

Hardiw - thanks. Excellent from top to bottom. Very jealous of that sweater. I need a fair isle and blucher mocs.

Billax - Happy Birthday! I looked at that BB top several times. It looks good, I missed my chance. I was worried I woudn't like how far down the buttons go. Also, my camera is a simple point and shoot it does have nice close-up feature. It is a Panasonic DMC-L27 from '06 or so. I need to get an slr and step my photo game up.

Stcolumbs - Thanks. That SoS sweater is so nice. That green may be exaclty what I need.


----------



## TJN

Brooks Brothers Brooksgate Blazer
Rugby Club Collar University Strip Oxford
Vintage Corbin tie
Rugby University Chinos
Burgundy Weejuns


----------



## zightx

Trip English said:


> A lot of new faces on The Thread. Good to see the great work being done.
> 
> What I wore after I got home:


Is that the "classic" barbour in olive sylkoil?


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> So, rather than treating it as a dressy sport shirt as LE intends, I tried it as a sporty dress shirt. Open collar, but I tried to put it in an outfit where, say, a University stripe in blue and white would certainly be seen as acceptable. I didn't - and still don't - believe it should be mated with a tie but, since I am often wrong, I wondered if others thought I had promoted the shirt too far or if some thought its elevation could be pushed even farther.
> 
> My own opinion about the test ended up as shell wrote: "I think it works well in an unexpected sort of way."


I think it looks great too, a sort of "shirt as shirt and tie" look.

As someone else mentioned, a knit tie might work but I think it would be too busy. The shirt by itself is perfect.

BTW I'm a LE Highlander fan too, as long as I can remember.


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Orgetorix, hardiw1, OCBD, and Himself!

Some GREAT weekend looks here. Much for me to absorb and try. Hardiw1, your outfit personifies a perfect weekend in my mind. Your attire exudes comfort and ease, all in a relaxed environment. Very evocative to me. 

OCBD, another demonstration that "less is more" doesn't apply just to architecture! Parenthetically, I had an extended discussion with my middle son today - on the way to the Auto show – about the minimal set of clothes for a business casual work environment. I pointed him to your blog as exemplary.

TJN, Nice look. Liked seeing the club collar! I've been working through my thoughts on the right tie blade width and knot length to go with club collars. Your post was helpful to me.


----------



## Jovan

So many good looks lately that I don't know where to start.

To those interested in the now-heavily-discounted Rugby Shetland Shawl Cardigan ($59.99 once it goes in your cart) donned by Trip: I ordered a size up to accommodate for my height (6'1) and waist (35") and I am not disappointed at all. I usually wear a Medium because of my 40" chest. You can see pics of it here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...4-February-Acquisitions&p=1275682#post1275682


----------



## The Rambler

Happy Birthday, Billax. Wow, older than me! Looking very sharp, as usual. I agree we are having a terrific run on this thread.


----------



## The Rambler

andy b. said:


> Rambler,
> 
> The more I look at it, the more I love the pattern on that coat. How heavy is the material, and who makes that? Is it referred to as a raincoat, or overcoat or???
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Andy B.


Thanks, Andy B. I'd call it a topcoat. It's made of a fairly heavy tweed; I don't remember who made the cloth; I picked it out of a tailor's book in Cork, Ireland about 25 years ago.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> ...._I don't remember who made the cloth; I picked it out of a tailor's book in Cork, Ireland about 25 years ago._


Rambler, on a Trad forum, where the longevity of one's apparel is a BIG thing, and from a revered poster whose signature reads, "Friends! Trust not the heart of that man for whom old clothes are not venerable," it must have offered you a moment of pleasure to type the line above!


----------



## The Rambler

It did. Since joining this forum, I've picked up a few wonderful old things on the exchange; I've even been filled in on the interesting history of an old jacket I bought from Patrick, but most are of unknown provenance, and it's just not the same as things I've worn in myself. It's one of the few compensations of be worn-in one's self, as you know.


----------



## hookem12387

Billax, I have a feeling your name here is "Bil Lacrosse", but I had a jesuit teacher in high school with your username; One of my favorite teachers of all time. Really cool guy, your name just reminded me of him. Anyway, I love the "BB Lambswool Popover Button Down Sweater in Camel." It just looks great, well done.

Anyhow, I've not posted in awhile since my pictures on my phone keep coming out so poor. But here are a couple anyhow. The Brooks blazer in the one picture is, unfortunately soon to be sold as I can't lengthen the sleeves enough to wear with my shirts that don't have shrunked-from-the-wash sleeves. The green pants are the "brushed cotton" (light moleskin) Uniqlo +J, I really like them as they have an 11" rise (my favorite) and taper to a 7 3/4 leg opening.

Those Uniqlo pants and a Rugby shaggy shetland, plus the ubiquitous Brooks OCBD

Polo II cord jacket I picked up from ebay for $100. I have to agree with Trip English, these are the best shoulders I've ever experienced. No padding, no structure from any place other than my own shoulders

The Brooks blazer to be sold. LEC paintbrush shirt (going to be possibly selling a few of these soon as the sleeves are clearly a bit too short.


----------



## AlanC

Billax, the popover sweater and sharkskin shoes are homeruns. Happy Birthday.


----------



## Trip English

*Zightx* - Yep. Beaufort in Olive.

*Jovan* - The sweater looks to be sized just right for you. It's become by favorite sweater. Highly recommend.

*OCBD* - Your posts remind me of the erstwhile Coleman. You can find him way back on this thread posting some of the most solid Trade ensembles of any young person yet.

*Hardiw1 & Billax* - Welcome to the thread. I've been enjoying the looks.

*Orgetorix* - those pants need some help or a trip to salvation army. Nice to see that you own at least one garment that doesn't fit perfectly. It gives hope to the rest of us.

*Hookem* - BAM! Polo II reigns supreme. Even in a dark camera-phone bathroom pic the silhouette of that jacket comes correct.


----------



## andcounting

TJN. Good work!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Trip English said:


> *Jovan* - The sweater looks to be sized just right for you. It's become by favorite sweater. Highly recommend.


Mine arrived today as well. I am quite pleased with it - wore it out tonight, and will likely wear it again tomorrow.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Is that a syloil Barbour Trip?


----------



## Trip English

Yes it is.


----------



## Taken Aback

Trip, would your new avatar happen to picture someone recently revealed as a vampire?


----------



## Trip English

That's a vicious rumor. He's actually a .


----------



## hookem12387

I swear I'm not as sad as I look in the photo, just the angle I took the picture at


----------



## stcolumba

Spirit of Shetland Sweater (Admiral Blue)
BB OCBD
LL Bean jeans and moccasins


----------



## Hardiw1

TJN - looking sharp
Hookem - I like the socks
stcolumba - Nice comfort look.

We have run out of luck with the warm winter, it is very cold this morning by southern standards.

BB sack
PRL university stripe ocbd
LE shetland
BB Advantage chinos
Bean camp mocs



















Credit to ArtVandalay, who is a fine importer/exporter, and the Trad Exchange for a few of the items shown.

This jacket is sadly a little small in the chest, and I'm finally giving in on the fit. If it had another inch in the chest it would be perfect. If anyone is interested in it, or trade, shoot me a PM for measurements. Its a size 40R.


----------



## The Rambler

looks great, st.c; I really like the feel (and the look) of those S.O.S. shetlands, especially on a coldy and windy day like today.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> *Zightx* - Yep. Beaufort in Olive.
> 
> *Jovan* - The sweater looks to be sized just right for you. It's become by favorite sweater. Highly recommend.
> 
> *OCBD* - Your posts remind me of the erstwhile Coleman. You can find him way back on this thread posting some of the most solid Trade ensembles of any young person yet.
> 
> *Hardiw1 & Billax* - Welcome to the thread. I've been enjoying the looks.
> 
> *Orgetorix* - those pants need some help or a trip to salvation army. Nice to see that you own at least one garment that doesn't fit perfectly. It gives hope to the rest of us.
> 
> *Hookem* - BAM! Polo II reigns supreme. Even in a dark camera-phone bathroom pic the silhouette of that jacket comes correct.


I do like it quite a bit. Only knocks: Made in China. A horizontal button loop would be preferable over this vertical one, which just looks like I snagged the shawl on something.

I miss Coleman too. His outfits were something I aspired to.



ArtVandalay said:


> Mine arrived today as well. I am quite pleased with it - wore it out tonight, and will likely wear it again tomorrow.


Perfect for today... 39 degrees when I went into work, 53 when I got out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The odd top-button hole is my only real complaint, as well. I hope that closes up on its own, over time.


----------



## Jovan

It's a minor complaint in the grand scheme of things. All the really nice ones I've seen have a horzontally attached loop, which made clear its purpose.


----------



## P Hudson

LE Shirt, Polo khakis: I was invited to give a short address at a friend's Tongan Umu. Look it up. It was fantastic. They threw in a Tongan war dance, which shook the whole building, just for fun.

Cool morning: my old Baracuta, Gant ocbd, and Polo trousers.


----------



## dparm

Today was a beeswax desert boot kind of day.


----------



## The Rambler

Cav twill blazer, Talbot tie, Gitman bd. Can you spot the reweave?


----------



## dorji

Ducks!


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Cav twill blazer, Talbot tie, Gitman bd. Can you spot the reweave?


Yes, but just because of the direct light. Had you not mentioned it, I never would have noticed.

Nicely put together outfit, Sir. Serene and purposeful come to mind, but those words don't quite capture it for me. In the end, I think you look unflappable!


----------



## P Hudson

BB jacket (3/2 but darted), BB ocbd, Pride of England tie, twill trousers.


----------



## sporto55

Is that an older Land's End Shetland? They don't make them like that anymore. Good quality I don't know why they stopped. These like the Alan Paines and McGeorge are a dying breed.


----------



## sporto55

Hardiw1 said:


> TJN - looking sharp
> Hookem - I like the socks
> stcolumba - Nice comfort look.
> 
> We have run out of luck with the warm winter, it is very cold this morning by southern standards.
> 
> BB sack
> PRL university stripe ocbd
> LE shetland
> BB Advantage chinos
> Bean camp mocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit to ArtVandalay, who is a fine importer/exporter, and the Trad Exchange for a few of the items shown.
> 
> This jacket is sadly a little small in the chest, and I'm finally giving in on the fit. If it had another inch in the chest it would be perfect. If anyone is interested in it, or trade, shoot me a PM for measurements. Its a size 40R.


Is that an older Land's End Shetland? They don't make them like that anymore. Good quality I don't know why they stopped. These like the Alan Paines and McGeorge are a dying breed.


----------



## jwooten

Found a full length mirror, though the pictures seem dark to me.
Same same, but different.

BB OCBD in blue
BB Shetland in Blue
BB Slim 5-pocket Cords
And Maine Hunting shoes.



The fit on these pants looks much more odd in this picture than normal, I think they are sitting a bit low due to my current shrinking waste syndrome.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> BB jacket (3/2 but darted), BB ocbd, Pride of England tie, twill trousers.


Liking everything about this.


----------



## Billax

Very nice, Sir!


----------



## Hardiw1

sporto55 said:


> Is that an older Land's End Shetland? They don't make them like that anymore. Good quality I don't know why they stopped. These like the Alan Paines and McGeorge are a dying breed.


Yes, it is made in the United Kingdom.


----------



## Hardiw1

dorji said:


> Ducks!


Dorji, Very nice, I really like that tie. I always look forward to your posts. Good work.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 44º cloudy still


----------



## The Rambler

very well assembled, top to bottom. Beautiful Donegal cloth, I don't often see that very Irish weave in a 3/2. Moleskin/suede go so well, too. Brilliant, I can almost smell the peat smoke and Guinness in my favorite pub in Galway town.


----------



## conductor

Today:

Old Navy gingham button-down collar
BB bow
JPress blazer
Eli Miller belt
Dockers D3 Classic Fit
AE Stockbridge


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I'll second Rambler. That's a stunning Donegal, Billax. I searched quite a while to find one in 3/2 and finally picked up a Huntington which I'll be wearing this spring.


----------



## Billax

dorji said:


> Ducks!


What a great tie, Dorji! Especially for a country mouse like me. Would you please give us a few details: material, maker, seller, and tie width?


----------



## ds23pallas

Outerwear shot today. BB DB polo coat:


----------



## Patrick06790

Playing around with color and texture on this chilly grey day, in lieu of work.


----------



## The Rambler

Debonair, ds.

Sharkskin suit, HF shirt, J Crew tie


----------



## Billax

Rambler and Mississippi Mud,
Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack
Harris Tweed vest (from Allen Edmonds, now on sale)
BB blue ocbd
LE tie
LLB washable flannels
Gunboats


----------



## andcounting

Patrick. Rock on! 5 coils.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree, wonderful winter look. Raises the spirits.


----------



## Trip English

*Dorji & Rambler* - great ties

*CMDC *- Nice vest

A quickie today. Wearing the Rugby shawl that's gotten so much press this past week.










Shirt: BB
Tie: BB
Sweater: Rugby
Pants: Bills M3
Shoes: Sperry


----------



## oxford cloth button down

BB -Saxxon Cable Sweater

LE -Univ stripe ocbd

Great stuff everyone, too much to mention


----------



## dorji

Trip- that is a nice looking sweater!

Thanks for the kind words Billax and Hardiw. 

--Those animal embroidered ties are Seaward & Stearn 3.5". The older ones are 55/45 wool/silk (the duck one is this), the newer ones are softer and thicker @ 65/35 wool/silk. They make some 100% wool challis ones too which are nice if you're tall (stretchy wool). Also- there are ones with animals on silk faille (tuxedo silk) I have yet to try one of those...


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday, cold enough to wear this.

Rugby shawl cardigan
Ratio Clothing OCBD
BB#4 "University" tie (thanks to TDI GUY)
J. Crew surcingle (when they were still made in the USA)
Levi's 501 STF
Florsheim pennies
Wigwam 625 socks




























Today, warm enough for this. Oh, Florida, you are ever so fickle.

LE Trim Fit OCBD
same J. Crew surcingle again (whoops)
LE Tailored Fit Casual Chino (wearing rolled until I get the shrinkage down)
Sperry Top-Sider


----------



## ArtVandalay

Really nice work on this last couple of pages, everyone. Dorji, you are my style idol, btw.
Sorry to see you're going to have to let that Brooks sack go, Hardiw. That's a great piece. Hope the mocs work out better for you.


----------



## Jovan

Agreed. I can't even begin to quote all the posts with pictures I like. Great work all around.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan, those are some solid ensembles.


----------



## andy b.

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 44º cloudy still


Posts like this are going to make me purchase a nice vest. That looks excellent!

Andy B.


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip English said:


> Shirt: BB
> Tie: BB
> Sweater: Rugby
> Pants: Bills M3
> Shoes: Sperry


Can you speak on the fit of the M3 compared to M2? I know they are the slimmer fit but what are your thoughts on them? I've never tried on the M3.


----------



## Hardiw1

Good lord fellas, you have been bringing your A game with ferocity lately. So many excellent classic looks. There is much to be learned from this thread and your posting are appreciated and motivating.


----------



## P Hudson

Winter has been good to this thread! It was in the doldrums for a while, but lately has been first rate.

Ralph Lauren 3/2 with decent shoulders, LE shirt, LE trousers, Redwing GTs.


----------



## hookem12387

Hardiw1 said:


> Can you speak on the fit of the M3 compared to M2? I know they are the slimmer fit but what are your thoughts on them? I've never tried on the M3.


My advice is to try on the M3. It's a weird fit and wont work on everyone.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Jovan, those are some solid ensembles.


Thanks. I actually wouldn't have considered wearing a tie with jeans without your influence...


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Winter has been good to this thread! It was in the doldrums for a while, but lately has been first rate.
> 
> Ralph Lauren 3/2 with decent shoulders, LE shirt, LE trousers, Redwing GTs.





P Hudson said:


> BB jacket (3/2 but darted), BB ocbd, Pride of England tie, twill trousers.


Two outrageously good days in a row, Sir! Very impressive.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> BB -Saxxon Cable Sweater
> 
> LE -Univ stripe ocbd
> 
> Great stuff everyone, too much to mention


Great sweater!


----------



## jwooten

Need some honest opinions on the sweater.


----------



## sporto55

*Sweater*

It is a nice sweater. The colors are boring.


----------



## conductor

Today:

Shirt - Hathaway
Tie - Roundtree & Yourke
Vest - St. John's Bay
Blazer - Express
Watch - Timex "Weekender" 
Pants - Dockers D3
Targyles
Hanover Shells


----------



## ds23pallas

Yesterday's and today's:


----------



## stcolumba

Navy North Sea Clothing "Expidition" sweater with an uber wide waste band.
LL Bean Signature khaki
Wolverine 1000 mile boot


----------



## Hardiw1

hookem12387 said:


> My advice is to try on the M3. It's a weird fit and wont work on everyone.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ds23pallas, that orange look is amazing. I'll post yesterdays, since today I'm just ripping off OCBD (but with a green shetland).










Calvin Klein (I'm as surprised as you are) tweed jacket, LE Hyde Park, Locharron Fraser Hunting Tartan tie, with unseen Casio watch, Wrangler 936s, purple & gray socks, and black pebble-grain longwings. I don't know if it's possible to get feedback from a small photo and a description, but any advice would be great.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another entry in the Rugby Shawl Parade...








BB SF OCBD
JAB repp
LE Original Chino
Leatherman belt
Targyles
Bean Sig Mocs


----------



## C. Sharp

jwooten said:


> Need some honest opinions on the sweater.


Please share details on sweater.


----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> Yesterday's and today's:


I'm lovin' the top one, might just steal that look.


----------



## Jovan

ArtVandalay said:


> Another entry in the Rugby Shawl Parade...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB SF OCBD
> JAB repp
> LE Original Chino
> Leatherman belt
> Targyles
> Bean Sig Mocs


:aportnoy:

I wish it were still cold enough to wear mine.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Yea...it's not really cold enough to wear it here in Cincy today, honestly. Subpar 2012 winter.


----------



## stcolumba

This arrived in the mail today, and I was anxious to try it on:







A thrifted Polo suit. It just needs a little length in the sleeve and trouser. Delighted with the fit.
BB straight collar shirt
ancient PS from Van Boven's (Ann Arbor)
Corneliani tie
The bottom picture provides a more true portrayal of the color of the wool.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Nice find. The lapels are bodacious, but Ralph's been returning to the wide lapel in recent seasons, so I think you're fine.


----------



## NMC




----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Nice find. The lapels are bodacious, but Ralph's been returning to the wide lapel in recent seasons, so I think you're fine.


I think it's very early-cycle, but I agree that return to wide lapels is already under way.
St C, the fabic is gorgeous: Brown flannel (that is flannel, no? I'm on my low-res monitor) is seldom seen on suits, looks wonderful.


----------



## Jovan

I don't care what fashion dictates... I do not like wide lapels and will not wear them! :eek2:


----------



## Trip English

*St Columba* - That RL is a gem. The wide lapels don't work on everyone (me, for example), but they're dynamite on you.

*NMC* - 9 posts and you've already Taken Ivy behind the woodshed and whipped it like a borrowed mule. Nicely done.

*Art* - Yes.


----------



## The Rambler

right, Jovan, we're immune to that kind of thing on the trad forum. The recent outburst of shawl-collared cardigans (and the fact that they're twice as expensive as regular cardigans on the bay) is simply because we like them.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## leisureclass

I'm jealous of all the shawl collared cardigans recently, very nice. Here's today:

























-The jacket is a new thrift find, Press Donegal Mist (representing my Irish Heritage) - it fit like this straight off the rack, possibly a bit short overall, but I'll take it. My first *gasp* two button darted purchase in a long time.
-Pants are also new, well they're old though, Levi's 501
-BB OCBD is off the exchange, from Patrick, and probably my favorite at this point
-Square is Dior (!) It has small paisleys hard to make out in my Macbooks camera.
-Moccasins are vintage, US made, Eastlands - wear them 3 days a week on average, hence the wear.

Outwear today (not shown) Beaufort, Hanna flat Clap
Bag (not shown) Dark Brown 257 - it's love at first week.


----------



## Trip English

The usual.

hardiw1 - these are the M3s. This is how they fit. Leg opening is about 17.5" versus the 16" I wear with Rugby. Feels a little bigger because I have them cuffed. They're less tapered than other brands that use the "slim fit" label.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> This arrived in the mail today, and I was anxious to try it on:
> 
> A thrifted Polo suit. It just needs a little length in the sleeve and trouser. Delighted with the fit.
> BB straight collar shirt
> ancient PS from Van Boven's (Ann Arbor)
> Corneliani tie
> The bottom picture provides a more true portrayal of the color of the wool.


While acknowledging that a brisk wind would achieve liftoff with those lapels, I'd run the risk. Gorgeous material, you've got the body for it, the tie looks killer with it, and it has its own GTH look! If I could drop from 174 pounds to 167, I'd wear it. Nicely done, stcolumba.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice stuff here recently, guys. Here's my contribution:









Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 sack
Mercer pinpoint button-down
J. Press emblematic hippos tie
Bills M2 khakis
Alden NST AWW


----------



## P Hudson

Polo jacket, BB shirt, Polo trousers, BB square, Redwing GTs.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Polo jacket, BB shirt, Polo trousers, BB square, Redwing GTs.


P Hudson,
Stop it! Just stop it, please. Yes, we know you're in the Southern Hemisphere! But all I'm dreaming' about is Madras, Chambray, Seersucker, Silk and Linen. You're drivin' me crazy with those wonderful warm weather looks. The Grosgrain watch bands are nice, too. Oops, I didn't mean to encourage you.


----------



## Billax

Sir Cingle said:


> Some very nice stuff here recently, guys. Here's my contribution:
> 
> View attachment 3742
> 
> 
> Cable Car Clothiers 3/2 sack
> Mercer pinpoint button-down
> J. Press emblematic hippos tie
> Bills M2 khakis
> Alden NST AWW


That's a very appealing outfit, Sir Cingle.


----------



## Billax

With all of today's terrific looks, mine pales in comparison. Still, here it is:



























Southwick tweed 3 roll 2 from O'Connell's
Hober Wool Challis small Paisley tie
LLB Sweater vest in Butter
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Bill's M3 Khakis in Olive
Targyles in semi-argyle
AE Cameron Calf Pinch Pennies in Merlot


----------



## Sir Cingle

Billax said:


> That's a very appealing outfit, Sir Cingle.


Thank you, Billax. I like your get-up; that's a great combo. And you're making me miss my old Durham stomping grounds.


----------



## Jovan

Everything posted here just blew my double post from yesterday out of the water. Good job, guys.


----------



## andcounting

Its the webcam that makes mine offensive, compared to the full shots.















BB upper.
Targyles 
Florsheim


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> With all of today's terrific looks, mine pales in comparison. Still, here it is:


As much as anyone here, you make your clothes appear comfortable and real--not at all a costume. Nicely done.

As for your comments about me and the Southern Hemisphere, this thread is rather moribund in the summer months. The colors, textures and patterns come alive in the Winter posts. I've been visiting here for 6 or 7 years, and while I miss some of the great posters of the past, the recent postings have taken this thread to new heights.


----------



## P Hudson

The medium is the message and all that, but I can't tell how much I like what you're wearing because the photography is so great.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> With all of today's terrific looks, mine pales in comparison. Still, here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick tweed 3 roll 2 from O'Connell's
> Hober Wool Challis small Paisley tie
> LLB Sweater vest in Butter
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Bill's M3 Khakis in Olive
> Targyles in semi-argyle
> AE Cameron Calf Pinch Pennies in Merlot


This is far from failing in comparison. Outstanding use of color and fabric. The coat is beautiful.


----------



## stcolumba

Orgetorix said:


>


This is THE perfect classic look.


----------



## AlanC

I look better when I have a photographer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dorji

Nice jacket Billax!

The fun thread is very much alive and well- some outstanding looks here lately.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

AlanC said:


> I look better when I have a photographer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really nice combination of colors, Alan. Lord Amighty, I wish I had those boots.


----------



## Billax

Jaw-dropping Tweed! Just _jaw-dropping_. Nicely integrated with the shirt, tie, and vest, too.


----------



## NMC

Trip English said:


> *St Columba* - That RL is a gem. The wide lapels don't work on everyone (me, for example), but they're dynamite on you.
> 
> *NMC* - 9 posts and you've already Taken Ivy behind the woodshed and whipped it like a borrowed mule. Nicely done.
> 
> *Art* - Yes.


Thank you sir.


----------



## AlanC

Mississippi Mud said:


> Really nice combination of colors, Alan. Lord Amighty, I wish I had those boots.


Thanks. They're the best designed boots I've ever had...



Billax said:


> Jaw-dropping Tweed! Just _jaw-dropping_. Nicely integrated with the shirt, tie, and vest, too.


Thanks. It's an old Norman Hilton. You'd really like it if that wasn't such a bad picture.


----------



## jwooten

*TIE DAY!*

Wow...I believe this thread has reached Trad level Orange as of late. Impressive all around. DS those shots have excellent composition and AlanC any details on the Fair Isle?

So Donnerstag is Tie day at the office, Hooray!:biggrin: Finally a chance to put together a complete look.











Very patriotic today. Quick rundown on the items.

BB Bow
BB Madras PS
BB Belt(thrifted)unseen anchor and wheel motif in blue and white( it's not a surcingle what is the technical term for this type of belt?)
BB OCBD
BB 3/2 Herringbone (off Ebay)(Shoulders are quite soft, but I don't have a good hanger abroad)
BB Vintage Finish Milano Khakis
J. Crew Timex(minus the second hand(funny story)) w/ BB Watchband (Anyone else get more than a years worth of wear out of these?)
Calvin Klein Tassle Loafes( Beat to hell) w/ some old hiking socks
RL Scarf(made in Scotland)

Feel a bit like a BB fanboy today.

*CSharp* - The sweater is a Pringle Shetland that I picked up thrifting. I can't determine the vintage.


----------



## eagle2250

d c


The Rambler said:


> right, Jovan, we're immune to that kind of thing on the trad forum. The recent outburst of shawl-collared cardigans (and the fact that they're twice as expensive as regular cardigans on the bay) is simply because we like them.:icon_smile_wink:


LOL. What we really need is a shawl-collared cardigan, outfitted with leather tabbed, horn toggle buttons! Where oh where is such a beast to be found...be damned the price? :icon_scratch: I've been trying to find one all winter. :crazy: Thank gawd, it's been mild!


----------



## Trip English

This thread has really come alive recently. Glad to see all the new faces participating.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

jwooten said:


> Need some honest opinions on the sweater.


The colors look fine to me.

You appear fit enough so the wide, horizontal stripes don't make you look like a blimp, darn you!!


----------



## stcolumba

jwooten said:


> Wow...I believe this thread has reached Trad level Orange as of late. Impressive all around. DS those shots have excellent composition and AlanC any details on the Fair Isle?
> 
> So Donnerstag is Tie day at the office, Hooray!:biggrin: Finally a chance to put together a complete look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very patriotic today. Quick rundown on the items.
> 
> BB Bow
> BB Madras PS
> BB Belt(thrifted)unseen anchor and wheel motif in blue and white( it's not a surcingle what is the technical term for this type of belt?)
> BB OCBD
> BB 3/2 Herringbone (off Ebay)(Shoulders are quite soft, but I don't have a good hanger abroad)
> BB Vintage Finish Milano Khakis
> J. Crew Timex(minus the second hand(funny story)) w/ BB Watchband (Anyone else get more than a years worth of wear out of these?)
> Calvin Klein Tassle Loafes( Beat to hell) w/ some old hiking socks
> RL Scarf(made in Scotland)
> 
> Feel a bit like a BB fanboy today.
> 
> *CSharp* - The sweater is a Pringle Shetland that I picked up thrifting. I can't determine the vintage.


The bow, the tweed, the belt are all great. But, it is the pocket square that takes this up to the next level. Nicely done!


----------



## stcolumba

AlanC said:


> I look better when I have a photographer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I covet thy sweater and boots.


----------



## AlanC

^Thank you, kind sir.



jwooten said:


> ... AlanC any details on the Fair Isle?


It's an Orvis I just picked up on the thrift exchange, great sweater.


----------



## ds23pallas

Mostly BB except for dad's old wool tie "Anthony Haines - London, woven in Scotland, Made in England". Burberry socks and Alden longwings:


----------



## williamson

ds23pallas - a very interesting, if subtle, combination of colours


----------



## andcounting

BBGF flannel suit. BB Shirt. LE tie. Brow AE Park Avenues.


----------



## Orgetorix

Practicing my best Patrick face:


----------



## Hardiw1

Not sure how to describe this. Crisp, clean?
Any way, very nicely done. I like it a lot.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo jacket, LE original, Polo trousers, Redwing GTs.


----------



## Jovan

You're well attired, P Hudson, cheer up!


----------



## Savile Row

A Jack Wood tweed...


----------



## Hardiw1

P Hudson said:


> Polo jacket, LE original, Polo trousers, Redwing GTs.


That jacket looks like it has no structure at all, nice!


----------



## hookem12387

Savile Row said:


> A Jack Wood tweed...


love the picture


----------



## Saltydog

hookem12387 said:


> love the picture


^^^
Agreed! Real personality...unposed. Would enjoy more details on outfit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Bean coat from sbdivemaster
Filson hat (with earflaps, not in use here)
Not making my face


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Nice specs, Org.

Patrick's next photo needs to be in a marbled lobby


----------



## jwooten

"Once more unto the breach, dear friends."

Weather is overcast with scattered terrible today so I'm back to my normal casual.







BB OCBD, Blue Shetland and Hunter Green 5 pocket cords.
Maine Hunting Shoes(thick smartwool socks)
Bison Designs belt(well loved)

Thanks for the complements on the previous outfits.

Nice Specs Org, Details? 
That's a spectacular jacket Hudson.


----------



## Orgetorix

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice specs, Org.





jwooten said:


> Nice Specs Org, Details?


Thanks, guys. Anglo-American 406 in crystal, size 52.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Practicing my best Patrick face:


The P Hudson coffee mug strangle hold next, please!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

hookem12387 said:


> love the picture


That tweed would look good in a bad picture!!


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros suit and shirt
Carrot and Gibbs tie
Polo pocket square


----------



## jwooten

stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros suit and shirt
> Carrot and Gibbs tie
> Polo pocket square


That sir, is a great bow.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great stuff lately! Seriously, too much to mention.

I have been sick with a chest/flu thing for the last three days and it has been miserable. I can't wait to want to get dressed again, haha.


----------



## ds23pallas

An action shot for a change. My "uniform": BB OCBD in pink, Bills and a J Press blazer.


----------



## Patrick06790

I forgot I owned this jacket.

Make _this_ face, why doncha?


----------



## Billax

Today in Durham: 55º sunny and still

Short video conference with lawyers today. Coulda been naked from the waist down and nobody would've been the wiser.














































Press Navy doeskin blazer (you can almost feel the nap in pic 3)
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Hober Wool Challis (red ground with yellow, gold, blue, and green small paisleys)
LE Blackwatch Belt w/ english Tan tabs
LL Bean Washable Wool flannels in green
No name OTC argyles
AE Kenwoods in Saddle Tan (you might be able pick out the pinking on the tongue and the quarters). They're new. I've always disdained beef-rolls, but my taste seems to be irrevocably drifting toward rougher looks. Country mouse!


----------



## hookem12387

Standing applause, Billax.


----------



## CMDC

Nice Billax. I've got the same pants and shoes. Haven't paired them but may now. Love that blazer too.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Nice Billax. I've got the same pants and shoes. Haven't paired them but may now. Love that blazer too.


I got the pants after seeing yours. They're terrific.

Thanks for the comments, guys!


----------



## Orgetorix

Patrick06790 said:


> Make _this_ face, why doncha?


I would, but nobody would know it from my normal look.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Funnily enough, Billax, the performance of "Romeo & Juliet" I saw last night had about half the cast in tan shoes and olive flannels, and I was struck by how good it looked. Now I get more confirmation of how cool it is. If only I had olive flannels...

Or tan shoes...


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas said:


> An action shot for a change. My "uniform": BB OCBD in pink, Bills and a J Press blazer.


Looks like a great casual outfit (why do I _still_ not own a pink OCBD?!), but it must be hard to drive with that orange oval in the way.



Patrick06790 said:


> I forgot I owned this jacket.
> 
> Make _this_ face, why doncha?


Mercer shirt? Don't worry, I won't be copying that face anytime soon. Everyone can feel free to copy my "staring intently at smartphone screen" face though.



Billax said:


> Today in Durham: 55º sunny and still
> 
> Short video conference with lawyers today. Coulda been naked from the waist down and nobody would've been the wiser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press Navy doeskin blazer (you can almost feel the nap in pic 3)
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Hober Wool Challis (red ground with yellow, gold, blue, and green small paisleys)
> LE Blackwatch Belt w/ english Tan tabs
> LL Bean Washable Wool flannels in green
> No name OTC argyles
> AE Kenwoods in Saddle Tan (you might be able pick out the pinking on the tongue and the quarters). They're new. I've always disdained beef-rolls, but my taste seems to be irrevocably drifting toward rougher looks. Country mouse!


Great blazer, great shirt, great trousers. I'll have to take a look at the Hyde Park before they too become exclusively non-iron! :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler

yesterday, and not tradly, but it is what I was wearing


----------



## dorji

hookem12387 said:


> Standing applause, Billax.


Agreed, I like the high notch on that balzer.

Nice looking glasses Org.


----------



## Patrick06790

^^Mercer si


----------



## Billax

dorji said:


> Agreed, I like the high notch on that blazer.


Thanks!

Interesting you should notice the location of the gorge, dorji. I am a big fan of J.Press suits and sport coats for several reasons, not least of which is the height and shape of the gorge. If you look through their website at suits and sport coats, they all have that same "Shoulders back," "Chest out," upbeat look that comes from the placement and shape of the gorge.

I am the proud owner of a few 30-40 year old J. Press sport coats. The gorge on those isn't quite as high as today's Press models, but it was higher than their competitor's coats of similar vintage. The shape of the Press gorge has changed a little, too. The angle at which the rolled lapel cuts into the point of the gorge has gotten close to horizontal in today's versions. Maybe better put, it now parallels the shoulder slope of an athletic male.

Sharp eyes, Sir!


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> yesterday, and not tradly, but it is what I was wearing


Life is good, Rambler! Your _huge_ smile says everything!


----------



## Steel Rim

Pea Coat: RLP
Charcoal Flannels : RLP (trunk show 20+ years old)
Scarf: Loro Piana
OCBD: BBBF
V neck: William Lockie
Alden Kudu PTBs


----------



## Taken Aback

Billax said:


> LE Blackwatch Belt w/ english Tan tabs


Billax, is that the currently available one? If so, does it have a keeper? Someone left a review over there saying that it doesn't.


----------



## C. Sharp

Thanks for sharing. I appreciate it.



jwooten said:


> *CSharp* - The sweater is a Pringle Shetland that I picked up thrifting. I can't determine the vintage.


----------



## Billax

Taken Aback said:


> Billax, is that the currently available one? If so, does it have a keeper? Someone left a review over there saying that it doesn't.


Taken Aback,
I believe it is the currently available belt. The picture looks identical to mine.








As you can see, the belt strap goes under the buckle, over the median bar connecting to the strap, and then back under the secondary half of the buckle, thus creating a buckle-keeper. I have several belts with buckles like this. I think they are fine. Better, in fact, than some buckles with only an under with a prong leading to double leather keepers. If you have trou with pant loops close to the fly, you can't keep your gig line straight, because your belt loops, with two keepers interfere with the pant loops, keeping your buckle off center. Few things in a trad guys attire are uglier than _unaligned_ a) shirt placket, b) belt buckle, and c) fly. I read the guys review at LE. He has his opinion, I have mine. You'll have yours. I like the belt and it works fine for me, and my gig line is straight. Good question, though. Thanks for asking!


----------



## jwooten

Billax said:


> Taken Aback,
> I believe it is the currently available belt. The picture looks identical to mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see, the belt strap goes under the buckle, over the median bar connecting to the strap, and then back under the secondary half of the buckle, thus creating a buckle-keeper. I have several belts with buckles like this. I think they are fine. Better, in fact, than some buckles with only an under with a prong leading to double leather keepers. If you have trou with pant loops close to the fly, you can't keep your gig line straight, because your belt loops, with two keepers interfere with the pant loops, keeping your buckle off center. Few things in a trad guys attire are uglier than _unaligned_ a) shirt placket, b) belt buckle, and c) fly. I read the guys review at LE. He has his opinion, I have mine. You'll have yours. I like the belt and it works fine for me, and my gig line is straight. Good question, though. Thanks for asking!


A large majority of my belts work on the same concept and I prefer it to having a keeper as well. Note on the belt. It's available on Overstocks now. I'm seriously considering picking it up.


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt and bow: BB
Sweater: Orvis
Music: Bach

So jealous of Billax's blackwatch belt!


----------



## Patrick06790

In the bank this morning there was a guy waiting to see a notary wearing a shirt that looked awfully familiar. I asked him if it was from Mercer and he said, "Oh, yeah. What a great company."

This one. "Italian Coastal Plaid."



His was a buttondown; I got mine in point collar. I am rapidly coming around to the idea of the point collared sport shirt.

I also wear it in the spring and summer with a tan poplin suit and a solid navy knit tie.


----------



## hookem12387

I've lost all ability to take photos, sorry about that folks.
Brooks ocbd, raleigh denim jeans, (unsean bean mocs), RL belt, Lands End Canvas coat

Little detail shot from last night. Polo II cord jacket (which I still wish was 1 size smaller), same everything else:


----------



## ArtVandalay

leisureclass said:


>


Jealous of the great fit and roll on those jeans.


----------



## P Hudson

For church on a warm day: Press sack, BB ocbd, BB square, Polo seersucker trousers, Timex on Central, Redwing GTs.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Thanks Art, I like them a lot too, I'm actually wearing them again right now. They're Mexican made 501s, so that makes them somewhat recent I guess? I got them recently at a decent little vintage place in Brattleboro, VT called Boomerang. They were cheap too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Still sick, but I did get dressed today.

Billax - Love the tie.

Hookem - Looking good.

stcolumba- You make it look easy.

leisureclass - Shoes look great there


----------



## Pappa

Ah Billax---
"Gig Line" an old military term. How many of our poster were exposed to this??


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


> I've lost all ability to take photos, sorry about that folks.
> Brooks ocbd, raleigh denim jeans, (unsean bean mocs), RL belt, Lands End Canvas coat
> 
> Little detail shot from last night. Polo II cord jacket (which I still wish was 1 size smaller), same everything else:


Liking the cord jacket.


----------



## Jovan

To those who own pink Brooks Brothers OCBDs -- do they fade after a few washes or are they still shockingly pink? It's hard to tell with these pictures.


----------



## hookem12387

They stay refreshingly pink. The color fades a little over time, but really, the pink is a great color unless it matches your skintone too much


----------



## red sweatpants

I was just admiring how mine has faded to a really great shade of pink. Certainly less vibrant than new.


----------



## hookem12387

red sweatpants said:


> I was just admiring how mine has faded to a really great shade of pink. Certainly less vibrant than new.


Ok, now I'll have to compare an old one to a new one. It's possible my reference is just messed up


----------



## Jovan

Still trying to decide whether I should get the pinpoint or oxford in pink. My better half has expressed her discomfort over the "hot pink" of the oxford. :icon_pale:


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Still trying to decide whether I should get the pinpoint or oxford in pink. My better half has expressed her discomfort over the "hot pink" of the oxford. :icon_pale:


I have the LE original oxford and the BB ocbd, both in pink. The BB definitely starts out, and remains, a more energetic shade.


----------



## C. Sharp

I am not sure if this adds to the conversation but a while ago I bought NOS pink Brooks Oxfords from O'Connell's.
When I had them hanging next to Brooks Brothers pink Oxfords of the same vintage that I have worn consistently over the years, I found the new ones bright and darker and the old ones lighter and a little more mellow. As they say your results may vary.


----------



## ArtVandalay

LE Highlander 
LE Cotton Shawl
LE Original Chinos
Dooney and Burke Surcingle
Targyles
Sperry AO
Timex


----------



## stcolumba

A Maize 'n Blue day in celebration of the Michigan victory over OSU last night


----------



## ArtVandalay

Great looking bow.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 46º overcast with intermittent showers, light winds




























Scotch House lambswool Argyle sweater (a 29 year veteran)
JAB no-iron pinpoint cotton tab collar
TieBar Wool tie
PRL wool flannels gray
Targyles
AE Shell Cordovan loafers
-----
unseen
BB Shell Cordovan 3 panel belt


----------



## Hardiw1

Stole my wife's camera today.

Southwick jacket
LLB ocbd
Talbott tie
J Crew chinos
AE Kenwood


----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


> Stole my wife's camera today.
> 
> Southwick jacket
> LLB ocbd
> Talbott tie
> J Crew chinos
> AE Kenwood


Very nice look, Hardiw1. Great looking sport coat/tie combination!


----------



## Hardiw1

Billax, thank you. You as well, sir, excellent sweater.


----------



## Pleasant McIvor

I'll take "hot pink" from Garland over a Malaysian pinpoint any day.



Jovan said:


> Still trying to decide whether I should get the pinpoint or oxford in pink. My better half has expressed her discomfort over the "hot pink" of the oxford. :icon_pale:


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I have the LE original oxford and the BB ocbd, both in pink. The BB definitely starts out, and remains, a more energetic shade.





C. Sharp said:


> I am not sure if this adds to the conversation but a while ago I bought NOS pink Brooks Oxfords from O'Connell's.
> When I had them hanging next to Brooks Brothers pink Oxfords of the same vintage that I have worn consistently over the years, I found the new ones bright and darker and the old ones lighter and a little more mellow. As they say your results may vary.


Thanks guys. I may just take a chance on the BB pink... though I'm split between it and Ratio Clothing. They essentially use the same fabrics.



ArtVandalay said:


> LE Highlander
> LE Cotton Shawl
> LE Original Chinos
> Dooney and Burke Surcingle
> Targyles
> Sperry AO
> Timex


Tailored Fit?



Hardiw1 said:


> Stole my wife's camera today.
> 
> Southwick jacket
> LLB ocbd
> Talbott tie
> J Crew chinos
> AE Kenwood


That's an excellent sport coat. If the lapels were 3" it would be perfect for me.


----------



## ArtVandalay

They're traditional fit, Jovan. The tailored fit and my thunder thighs do not mesh.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, okay. They don't look quite as full as what Traditional Fit's been described as.


----------



## Saltydog

Jovan said:


> Ah, okay. They don't look quite as full as what Traditional Fit's been described as.


I haven't measured. but the newer LE traditional fit seems a bit more trim and even a bit tapered than previous models. I like the fit of the new original and casual traditional fits much better.


----------



## P Hudson

Patrick06790 said:


> His was a buttondown; I got mine in point collar. I am rapidly coming around to the idea of the point collared sport shirt.


I just felt a tremor in the force. One of the great exponents of Trad chose point over button down and nobody had anything to say! I fear for what the future holds.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 46º overcast with intermittent showers, light winds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scotch House lambswool Argyle sweater (a 29 year veteran)
> JAB no-iron pinpoint cotton tab collar
> TieBar Wool tie
> PRL wool flannels gray
> Targyles
> AE Shell Cordovan loafers
> -----
> unseen
> BB Shell Cordovan 3 panel belt


Billax: As I recall, you have yet to post a photo montage in this thread, in which you do not knock the ball clean out of the ballpark! Well done, once again, Sir.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo jacket, BB uni stripe, LE charter collection tie, timex on central.


----------



## Bermuda

I owned a pink BB oxford but ditched it. People think it's weird for a guy to wear pink still where I work. It's a really small town


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> Billax: As I recall, you have yet to post a photo montage in this thread, in which you do not knock the ball clean out of the ballpark! Well done, once again, Sir.


Thank you, Sir. I have a very good photographer, whom I have loved for fifty years! She has made me look better than I am for all that time.


----------



## Billax

Elegant look, Sir. Very nice sweater!


----------



## R0ME0

P Hudson said:


> Polo jacket, BB uni stripe, LE charter collection tie, timex on central.


Damn, that's nice. Good job.


----------



## R0ME0

stcolumba said:


> Shirt and bow: BB
> Sweater: Orvis
> Music: Bach
> 
> So jealous of Billax's blackwatch belt!


Very nice.


----------



## Himself

Jovan said:


> Ah, okay. They don't look quite as full as what Traditional Fit's been described as.


Traditional Fit are not huge, mostly just bigger in the legs. Bills M2 are fuller still but have a nice taper, like the LE Tailored, which IMO is what makes them look better..


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I just felt a tremor in the force. One of the great exponents of Trad chose point over button down and nobody had anything to say! I fear for what the future holds.


A soft point collar like the type Mercer makes is quite nice. Pretty much as comfortable as a button-down.



Bermuda said:


> I owned a pink BB oxford but ditched it. People think it's weird for a guy to wear pink still where I work. It's a really small town


Let them have their weird views. You shouldn't have ditched it.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB ecur ocbd
Ben Silver tie
LLB washable flannels
AE Juneau




























From yesterday:
JPress flannel blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
JCrew merino sweater
BB repp
BB khakis
Alden shell ptb


----------



## P Hudson

Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket and shirt, Bean khakis, Florsheim penny beefrolls.


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB ecur ocbd
> Ben Silver tie
> LLB washable flannels
> AE Juneau


Beautiful tweed!


----------



## Billax

*Cashmere, Cotton, Wool/Silk*

Sweater day for me, too, stcolumba.

A set of old favorites. Cashmere sweater in heathered Dark Tan, Cotton OCBD in Blue, and Wool/Silk tie in blue-gray, navy, brown and Red Glen Plaid.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB ecur ocbd
> Ben Silver tie
> LLB washable flannels
> AE Juneau


Wonderful Autumn/Winter colors and textures. A GREAT look!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB ecur ocbd
> Ben Silver tie
> LLB washable flannels
> AE Juneau


May I ask you about the Juneaus? I'm tempted to pick a pair up, but I'd like to know if they run TTS, and if that's how the "Brogue Suede" looks in the wild. Also, any thoughts at all about them would be great.


----------



## CMDC

The color in the picture is true to how they look in the wild--perhaps they're a tiny bit darker. I had to size down a half size and probably could have gone a tad narrower. I really like them. They fit a nice niche in the rotation. I don't wear them a lot but I'm glad to have them. Well worth the $149 AE is asking for them, IMO. Also, quite sturdy and not at all dainty or flimsy. I was a bit worried that the lug sole would dress them down too much but you don't even notice it when worn.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CMDC said:


> The color in the picture is true to how they look in the wild--perhaps they're a tiny bit darker. I had to size down a half size and probably could have gone a tad narrower. I really like them. They fit a nice niche in the rotation. I don't wear them a lot but I'm glad to have them. Well worth the $149 AE is asking for them, IMO. Also, quite sturdy and not at all dainty or flimsy. I was a bit worried that the lug sole would dress them down too much but you don't even notice it when worn.


Thanks very much. I was a little worried that they'd be greenish, and that sizing down would be a gamble, but I think I might just go for it. My Bass Weejuns are on the outs already.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Sweater day for me, too, stcolumba.
> 
> A set of old favorites. Cashmere sweater in heathered Dark Tan, Cotton OCBD in Blue, and Wool/Silk tie in blue-gray, navy, brown and Red Glen Plaid.


Wonderful tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From yesterday, nothing special.

Billax - The tie and knot angle look very good.

Cmdc - Great tweed,.

svb - Cool pic.

St columba - I like the shade of that sweater. It looks very comfortable.


----------



## Patrick06790

P Hudson said:


> I just felt a tremor in the force. One of the great exponents of Trad chose point over button down and nobody had anything to say! I fear for what the future holds.


Just call me Darth from now on.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> Billax - The tie and knot angle look very good.


oxford cloth button down,
As maybe one of the few guys on this forum who was in college during the period when Ivy League/Natural Shoulder apparel was Style, Fashion, and Fad all at once ('59-'64), I've often thought you could walk right into the fraternity house and be indistinguishable from any of the other guys. You may not think that's a compliment, but that's how I mean it. You are an absolutely authentic vision - from 50 years ago!

Billax

P.S. Why Am I not surprised that you noticed - and commented on - my knot angle. Thank you! I liked it, too.


----------



## Billax

svb,
I'm always impressed with the way you compose your photographs. My eyes get a lot of pleasure as they wander over the gritty, urban compositions. Nice outfit, too!


----------



## ds23pallas

Old Burberry trench that I bought when I finished grad school and went to work, BB University sack blazer, BB OCBD, BB Clark chinos, unknown tartan tie, Alden Flex-Welt suede tassle loafers:


----------



## srivats

ds23pallas said:


> Old Burberry trench that I bought when I finished grad school and went to work, BB University sack blazer, BB OCBD, BB Clark chinos, unknown tartan tie, Alden Flex-Welt suede tassle loafers:


This is amazing. Excellent combination of elements, ds23!


----------



## CMDC

JPress corduroy sack
Orvis Harris Tweed vest
BB blue ocbd
Raleigh's of DC challis tie
LLB Town and Field flannels
Scotchgrain gunboats


----------



## Billax

Exquisite, CMDC, just exquisite!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Use it or lose it.

It will be near 70 tomorrow!!


----------



## CMDC

Yup. We really didn't get a winter here this year--as if we ever do relative to where I grew up--so this is probably the wind down of the heavy stuff. I think I wore my Gloverall twice this year, never got out the heavy fisherman's sweater, never even needed the Bean boots.


----------



## Trip English

Gorgeous day here in Greenwich. Started the day in the vest and was down to just the sweater.










Vest: Bean
Sweater: Rugby
Shirt: Vintage Sero
Jeans: Uniqlo
Shoes: Ralph


----------



## P Hudson

BB tweed sack and square. LE paintbrush shirt, LE A&S belt, orphaned gray trousers.


----------



## workthatwedo




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax - Thanks! I really appreciate it.

Trip - One of the best casual outfits I have seen. I love the shoes, too. I almost never wear denim, but it looks good there.

CMDC - Great look


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Superb. I let Billax's comment go by the first time around, but he is right, and stated his point so well. When I see your posts, I often think of my father who would have been in college in the '50s. He hated fancy things, but valued quality and craftsmanship. IMO, your pictures capture exactly what a number of us here are aiming at.


----------



## govteach51

WouldaShoulda said:


> Use it or lose it.
> 
> It will be near 70 tomorrow!!


84F here in Texas tomorrow....:eek2:
I really dread July.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> From yesterday, nothing special.


It's the very simplicity and your eye for fit that makes it special. A look that says, "This is a stable man who knows what he wants in life."

But I'm probably overthinking it.



Billax said:


> oxford cloth button down,
> As maybe one of the few guys on this forum who was in college during the period when Ivy League/Natural Shoulder apparel was Style, Fashion, and Fad all at once ('59-'64), I've often thought you could walk right into the fraternity house and be indistinguishable from any of the other guys. You may not think that's a compliment, but that's how I mean it. You are an absolutely authentic vision - from 50 years ago!
> 
> Billax
> 
> P.S. Why Am I not surprised that you noticed - and commented on - my knot angle. Thank you! I liked it, too.


If you told me that I would take it as the _ultimate_ compliment, especially from someone as well-dressed as you. My stepfather said something similar a while back, that I was wearing the same "uniform" as him and the other guys in his university. It was neither a compliment or a criticism, merely an observation, but I took it as the first. :icon_smile_big:



Billax said:


> svb,
> I'm always impressed with the way you compose your photographs. My eyes get a lot of pleasure as they wander over the gritty, urban compositions. Nice outfit, too!


I agree. It's too bad he almost never replies to anyone here though. He just seems to leave wordless pictures and then wander off. Maybe it's intentional, to create a mystique of sorts. Seems to defeat the purpose of these threads though. I always appreciate any feedback, whether positive or negative, that people have to offer. It only helps me improve.



CMDC said:


> JPress corduroy sack
> Orvis Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> Raleigh's of DC challis tie
> LLB Town and Field flannels
> Scotchgrain gunboats


Awesome.



P Hudson said:


> BB tweed sack and square. LE paintbrush shirt, LE A&S belt, orphaned gray trousers.


You look like a well-dressed professor and I mean that in the best way. Nice touch with that plaid pocket square.



workthatwedo said:


>


Welcome to the forum!

Make sure you always straighten your tie knot. Personally, I feel a grey patterned sport coat with more moderate lapels would pull together your other choices better. That one seems to date in a bad way, no offence.

Enjoy your stay here. 



oxford cloth button down said:


>


You've convinced me. I need a blue Shetland sweater.


----------



## jwooten

Last week has been busy and rather casual on all fronts. But Thursday is once again Tie Day at the office, so with all the talk on pink OCBD I broke mine out.









Have to concede that this tie does not photograph real well with an iPhone.

Rundown on the duds:
BB - pink OCBD, tweed 3/2 sack, and Milano Charcoal Khakis
Cordial Churchman Bow Tie ("James", I think is what the fabric is.)
J. Crew (Well loved) Chukkas and Wool Norwegian Socks.

Living out of a suitcase is getting rather old. Having one sport jacket is also taking it's toll.

Great looks all around. CMDC that is a great jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

I hate wearing denim, but my wife likes it so I wore STF Levis and my favorite BB original polo for a nice walk in the evening.


----------



## zightx

Trip: Awesome vest. I don't know how I've missed it from LL Bean. A great surprise at least, looks like a must have item. To bad it's backordered untill summer.

P Hudson: Really nice tweed jacket. Great look.

jwooten: Tweed and pink OCBD is a great look, nice man.


----------



## conductor

Great looks everybody! This thread is inspirational.

Today:


----------



## The Rambler

Back home after a week of golf and fishing in Florida. Lots of wonderful looks on this forum while I was gone:


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour sweater
BB OCBD


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Back home after a week of golf and fishing in Florida. Lots of wonderful looks on this forum while I was gone:


Welcome back, Rambler. Been missing you! If I correctly recall an earlier post of yours, you were going to experiment with pocket squares to see if you could get comfortable with them when without tie. If that's correct, how is your comfort level with that look? The one in the picture looks great, by the way.

Reason I ask is that I'm nervous about the no-tie pocket square look with sport jacket and, truth be told, not very comfortable with pocket squares when wearing suit and tie. So, I'm looking to go to school on someone who has made the transition and whose judgement I respect. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## ds23pallas

I think it was Jovan that requested a close-up a while back of the Bean Boot tie. Here you go:


----------



## CMDC

BB sack blazer
Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
No name burgundy grenadine
Worsted khaki slacks
AE Walden


----------



## eagle2250

ds23pallas said:


> I think it was Jovan that requested a close-up a while back of the Bean Boot tie. Here you go:


Now who wouldn't love that tie? Absolutely outstanding! Thanks for sharing it. :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Billax said:


> If I correctly recall an earlier post of yours, you were going to experiment with pocket squares to see if you could get comfortable with them when without tie. If that's correct, how is your comfort level with that look? Reason I ask is that I'm nervous about the no-tie pocket square look with sport jacket and, truth be told, not very comfortable with pocket squares when wearing suit and tie. So, I'm looking to go to school on someone who has made the transition and whose judgement I respect. Any comments would be appreciated.


The short answer is yes, quite used to it already. As I found myself wearing a jacket without a tie with increasing frequency, I felt that the look needed something to replace the splash of silky color that a necktie provides, to set off the rough earthy tweeds, or the solid color blazers that I generally wear. A sweater, such as the ones you combine so well with a jacket, can provide the color, but not the texture of a tie. So, a ps seemed a natural tie substitute, and, of course, there are so many fine exemplars of the look on the forum.

That said, in a world where people say "what are you so dressed up for?" if you have your shirt tucked in, there's the concern that one will appear foppish and effete. I assume that's why politicians, CEOs, and others in the public eye rarely wear one. With suits, for years, I stuck with white linen, stuffed in to the breast pocket, and actually used when necessary, not for nose-blowing, but for glasses-polishing, to mop the brow on a hot day, perhaps occasionally to dry a lady's tears. I still favor that with a suit, maybe because the utility counteracts the foppishness.

Anyway, that's about it for my thoughts on the subject. As with all things sartorial, if done with confidence and naturalness, it works. Plus, for those of us with enough seasoning to have tried just about anything that seems doable, it presents a new frontier of colors, textures, and folds. Why not try it?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> It's the very simplicity and your eye for fit that makes it special. A look that says, "This is a stable man who knows what he wants in life."


...and with a look that says that, one can get away with almost anything!! :devil:


----------



## Hardiw1

BB sack suit
BB tie
Polo shirt
Silk no name PS
AE Chester


----------



## stcolumba

ds23pallas said:


> I think it was Jovan that requested a close-up a while back of the Bean Boot tie. Here you go:


Leon Leonwood, himself, would approve!


----------



## conductor

Hardiw1 said:


> BB sack suit
> BB tie
> Polo shirt
> Silk no name PS
> AE Chester


Great suit!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you all so much for the kind words. I am always worried that I will bore you to death. Again, I truly appreciate it. You guys make me feel welcome here.


ds23pallas - Absolutely love it. Not to mention that collar roll and the color contrast with the pink ocbd.

Hardiw1 - Fantastic fit, so good.

St columba - love the sweater

Jwooten - The pink with tweed is a splendid combo.

Rambler - I have so much to learn from you. Thanks for contributing.


Today's pics later. I haven't uploaded yet, but not much of a surprise either, haha.


----------



## Puritan

oxford cloth button down said:


>


ocbd - what are the details on your watch? I'm intrigued.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Quest (?) - Green vest
J.Crew- Lambwool Shawl Collar
J.Press - Flap Pocket OCBD
J.Crew - Essential Chinos
Target Timex - Watch
Bass Weejun - Penny Loafers

Purtian - It is a Military like timex that I pruchased from target about two years ago for about $40. I really like it.


----------



## Orgetorix

Holy saturation, Batman! Looks like a Scott Schuman shot.


----------



## HighAndTight

The tradliest of uniforms?


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Yes, I bet that one goes back a while! Looking sharp by the way, and thank you for your service.


----------



## nerdykarim

Thought I'd post today since I had to wear a jacket. Not "trad purist" but a lot of trad elements, I think.

higher resolution: https://i.imgur.com/uEMrD.jpg


----------



## leisureclass

Visiting FL trad


----------



## Jovan

Enjoy the warm weather while it lasts. It'll be cold tomorrow. :icon_scratch:


----------



## leisureclass

^ I heard that on the radio today, they said 68 tomorrow and that it was a cold front, I laughed out loud


----------



## Jovan

You must be in south Florida. Tomorrow's a high of 62 here. Enough to wear a jacket or sweater.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> oxford cloth button down,
> As maybe one of the few guys on this forum who was in college during the period when Ivy League/Natural Shoulder apparel was Style, Fashion, and Fad all at once ('59-'64), I've often thought you could walk right into the fraternity house and be indistinguishable from any of the other guys. You may not think that's a compliment, but that's how I mean it. You are an absolutely authentic vision - from 50 years ago!.


30 years ago too -- would have fit right in with my high school and college classes, early-mid 80s.

It's a look and "wardrobe system" that I'm most comfortable with, and working to get back to.

And my idea to wear a light gray sweater with khakis has just been validated.

I promise to post soon. I'm still looking for a good "shot spot."


----------



## Himself

P Hudson said:


> Polo jacket, BB uni stripe, LE charter collection tie, timex on central.


 Very inspiring! I like your light color palettes.


----------



## P Hudson

Himself said:


> Very inspiring! I like your light color palettes.


Thanks. We've had a mild, pleasant summer in Sydney, with few days more than mid to high 70s. That has allowed for jackets of a lighter weight and color.


----------



## eagle2250

HighAndTight said:


> The tradliest of uniforms?


Amen to that...that is just about as Tradly as it gets! Thank you for your service.


----------



## HighAndTight

Mercer shirt (Xmas gift from Golf Foxtrot, nailed it). 
Press tie. 
Press wool flannels. 
Coach belt. 
Alden LHS in cigar shell.


----------



## The Rambler

Saturday chores, cold wet and windy:


----------



## Trip English

^Living the dream.


----------



## The Rambler

^indeed - you understand me, sir.


----------



## The Rambler

H&T, welcome to a fellow Philadelphian! That Mercer tattersall really stands out among many similar shirts.


----------



## HighAndTight

Thanks Rambler! Your posts are always inspirational. I just left Philly for a few years of playing in the woods and practicing law with the USMC. By the way, sweet tractor.


----------



## ArtVandalay

BB OCBD
Bean Shetland
Eliza B (not shown)
LE Originals
Targyles
Bean Sig Mocs
Timex


----------



## Hardiw1

Nice ivy look! Nice trad rug and trunk as well. Is the trunk used as a coffee table? I like.


----------



## Jovan

Out with a friend tonight. Rode my bicycle there; had the shawl buttoned all the way up when the wind whipped at me. Quite useful.





































Ratio Clothing "Campus Oxford"
Lands' End Charter Collection wool/silk tie (Thanks, ArtVandalay!)
RL Rugby Shetland shawl cardigan
Lands' End Casual Chino, Tailored Fit
Lands' End wool surcingle
Sperry Top-Sider AO
Wigwam Merino Lite Hiker


----------



## Billax

HighAndTight said:


> Mercer shirt (Xmas gift from Golf Foxtrot, nailed it).
> Press tie.
> Press wool flannels.
> Coach belt.
> Alden LHS in cigar shell.


H&T, Great combination. I'm liking it all, and love the argyles. Any details on mftr, material, and length?
Also, you Armed Forces guys nail the inseam length/no break/wear! The Guardsmen slant is an excellent choice' keep posting, please!. The outfit is perfect.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Saturday chores, cold wet and windy:


This is "wow" in so many ways: the sweater, the pink shirt, the uber boots,.... and the tractor. :smile:


----------



## conductor

Outstanding!


----------



## HighAndTight

Wow, thanks Billax. Argyles are Brooks Brothers, cotton, calf length, b-day gift from my mom. I'm fairly certain she picked them up from the BB outlet in AC.


----------



## The Rambler

Impeccable, stc. I love a Churcill bow.


----------



## stcolumba

Thank you, *Rambler* and *Conductor*!

This morning. Purple for the Lenten Season:


----------



## P Hudson

Trying to look casual. I think the current trend toward shorter jackets looks more sporting, while this jacket doesn't quite get there.

BB sack, all patch. BB original polo tattersal. LE Original khakis. Old tie from Vasser's Men's Store, Georgia--surely long gone.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Rambler said:


> Saturday chores, cold wet and windy:


What I aspire to look like someday, if I am lucky enough to ever be this cool.

Art Vandalay - Love the whole look. Also, your user name is the best.

Stcolumba - Polka dot bow looks outstanding sir!

Jovan - Nice collar roll back there.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks Rambler! I don't know what happened, but the collar somehow improved between my first shirt and the remake. I couldn't recommend this company more. Eric said he'll make collars longer or with a different spread if you email him. Personally what I like is being able to get an OCBD with side pleats in the back, which I much prefer over the centre box pleat.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From last night. Going to a friend's get together. Keeping it real casual. Sorry for the blurry pics, but I thought that it was kind of cool.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB merino sweater and sport shirt...and the most adorable little niece ever. Didn't get her at BB.


----------



## conductor

Are cute newborns considered especially trad? :rolleyes2: She is really beautiful, btw.


----------



## AlanC

From yesterday, not very Trad:


----------



## Hardiw1

conductor said:


> Are cute newborns considered especially trad? :rolleyes2: She is really beautiful, btw.


I'd say that univ. stripe she's sporting is.


----------



## nerdykarim

AlanC said:


>


I like it a lot. In solidarity:


----------



## jwooten

From this morning, would have much rather be working outside or fishing than heading to work.





Cooper and Roe Shetland
The rest is the usual.

Action shot on the way to work, Arcteryx Theta Ar with Patagonia Nano-puff under. Not trad but you can't beat the capability to weight ratio for traveling.

I think you look excellent AlanC.
And st think you could throw us a bone on the details from time to time, I'm always curious of the bow ties.


----------



## The Rambler

Superb, AlanC. Love the color of that fedora (Art Fawcett?) with the Chesterfield. Coat sleeves a little short? Maker of those gorgeous captoes?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The Rambler said:


> Superb, AlanC. Love the color of that fedora (Art Fawcett?) with the Chesterfield. Coat sleeves a little short? Maker of those gorgeous captoes?


If I can throw a question out too, AlanC, what kind of tie is that? Is it a grenadine weave, or something slightly different.


----------



## AlanC

Thanks, all.

Shoes are Grenson Masterpiece from the legendary Bennie's sale.

Tie is a Turnbull & Asser that's more of a lace weave than a true grenadine.

Coat sleeves really aren't too short, but probably do appear so in that pic.

Fedora is a vintage Stetson Playboy refurbished by Optimo.


----------



## P Hudson

Hot day. Polo jacket, BB linen BD, Polo linen trousers.



After my lectures:


----------



## Pappa

*Not Very Trad*

Alan, that look is drop dead great!! We should all be groveling in awe!!!


----------



## The Rambler

Hey Pap, I thought you were going to start posting more pics?


----------



## conductor

Today:









Not pictured:

Dockers flat front khakis
Hanover PTB shells (brown), with tan argyles


----------



## AlanC

Pappa said:


> Alan, that look is drop dead great!! We should all be groveling in awe!!!


I appreciate your irrational exuberance!


----------



## Sir Cingle

There are some great rigs here, guys. Very nice work all around.

Here's a shot of my get-up for a party a few days ago:









J. Press 3/2 charcoal sack suit
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
Eddie Jacobs emblematic tennis rackets tie
Lousy Brooks Brothers argyle socks
Allen Edmunds wingtips


----------



## The Rambler

AlanC: Optimo did an incredible job on that Stetson - is that the one you did a before and after post on a year or so ago?


----------



## stcolumba

Stripes on stripes on stripes. Shirt & tie: Brooks Bros Sweater: Spirit of Shetland Trousers: Epaulet Walt 
Shoes: Ferragamo




Taming a recalcitrant out of tune pipe.


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> AlanC: Optimo did an incredible job on that Stetson - is that the one you did a before and after post on a year or so ago?


Thanks! Actually, I bought this one from a fellow on Fedora Lounge who had the work done by Optimo before I purchased it. I've never used Optimo personally, only Art. I do have a hat I need to send to Optimo sometime, though. Art only does restoration work when he gets around to it, which is not often!


----------



## TJN

Snapped a pic this morning before school

Lands' End University Stripe
J.Press Golf Tie
Unknown Sweater
Rugby University Chinos
Sperrys


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great stuff all around everyone.


----------



## P Hudson

Press sack, BB shirt (fused collar!), BB Square, BB Makers tie, Bean khakis.


----------



## Pappa

*Just Home From the Vienna Boys' Choir Concert*

Ben Silver Harris Tweed Sack:BB OCBD:BB Vintage Tie: Bills M1s: Alden #8 Monk Straps


----------



## P Hudson

Pappa said:


> Ben Silver Harris Tweed Sack:BB OCBD:BB Vintage Tie: Bills M1s: Alden #8 Monk Straps


Very nice: what a great way to spend the evening.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Hardiw1

Pappa, very, very nice look, sir.

P Hud - looking good, I'm always interested to see what your prop of choice for the day is.

TJN - Nice from top to bottom. That watch band works wonderfully with that rig as well.


----------



## Cowtown

PHudson - great fitting jacket. Shows how good a sack cut can fit


----------



## Jovan

TJN said:


> Snapped a pic this morning before school
> 
> Lands' End University Stripe
> J.Press Golf Tie
> Unknown Sweater
> Rugby University Chinos
> Sperrys


Like everything, but think a tie may be a bit much for class unless you're the instructor. I would have personally left it off.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Great stuff all around everyone.


You're part of the great stuff.



P Hudson said:


> Press sack, BB shirt (fused collar!), BB Square, BB Makers tie, Bean khakis.


I applaud you. People worry about stripe on stripe too much. You prove it can be done.



Pappa said:


> Ben Silver Harris Tweed Sack:BB OCBD:BB Vintage Tie: Bills M1s: Alden #8 Monk Straps


Nice. Though I think your dog is expecting a treat or something...



K Street said:


>


Looks good here, though I wish I could see more of the outfit. Where is that tie from? I really like the colours.


----------



## dorji

Pappa said:


> ...


Very nice Pappa! Good looking dog too..
Good to see you around here.

Good post TJN, I do basically that same look pretty frequently.


----------



## andcounting

Pappa said:


> Ben Silver Harris Tweed Sack:BB OCBD:BB Vintage Tie: Bills M1s: Alden #8 Monk Straps


Caption calls.

"Wait, let me get this straight... You guys post pictures of yourselves online? Because you love this so called trad thing?"


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## dorji

^^Nice+ conservative, some great looks all around here, keep it up!


24oz tweed John G. Hardy + Bookster

Pheasants by Trafalgar

Alden Kudu + sno-seal, goodyear soles :icon_smile:


----------



## CMDC

Rambler, are those harps on the tie? If so, you gotta tell me where it's from.


----------



## The Rambler

Chris: yes, harps, a nice change from shamrocks. It's a Ben Silver, from maybe 10 years ago, but I think they still carry the design.


----------



## P Hudson

BB Golden Fleece charcoal sack suit, BB unistripe pinpoint, BB square, Christopher Hays tie (A & S--cliche I know, but i like it with charcoal), Minnetonka moccasins.


----------



## AlanC

Bad photos






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srivats

dorji said:


> ^^Nice+ conservative, some great looks all around here, keep it up!


Great outfit, dorji.


----------



## Savile Row

Eddie Bauer navy pullover.
Brooks Brothers flat front chinos.
Nike Shox "Stealth".
H. Upmann Demi Tasse.
Samuel Adams Boston Lager.
_
Viva la provincial... __Salut !
_


----------



## SCsailor

AlanC said:


> Bad photos
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alan - great tie. Do you know the background of it? If not, I will share: Your tie is based on a flag known as Big Red. Big Red was the flag flown by Citadel cadets in Charleston, SC when they fired the firsts shots of the civil war on January 9, 1861 on the Union supply ship The Star of the West. It was a kind of legend on campus until recently when the actual flag was found and returned to The Citadel. It is now displayed in the alumni center. My alma mater.


----------



## AlanC

^SCsailor, thank you for the history lesson. I must confess I was unaware of its connections with the Citadel. The tie is a Ben Silver that I thrifted just yesterday in, of all places, Olathe, KS. I myself am a graduate of USC, where I did my grad work in...history! I pray that a Gamecock would still have leave to wear Big Red.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

BB - Saxxon Cable
J.Press - Hairline Stripe
J.Crew - Essential chinos

Jovan - Thanks. Right back at you.

Pappa - Great outfit and dog.

Alan C - Jacket, collar roll, and shoes are fantastic!

dorji - Love the pheasants. I need some patterned trousers as well.


----------



## LouB

Corbin sack
BB shirt
Pheasant tie
Narragansett rifle sling belt
Sebago kiltie strap loafers


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Love that tie.


----------



## P Hudson

Cool, rainy day. LE jacket, Gant shirt, LE khakis.


----------



## 3button Max

well done


----------



## Jovan

ocbd: Your collection of great crewneck sweaters continues to make me envious. Do you ever wear v-necks? I like both equally but for different reasons.

LouB: Nice country-Trad getup.

P Hudson: Pretty much what I wear when it rains outside. People look at me like I'm crazy for wearing a rain jacket. :icon_scratch: How is that LE "Baracuta" knockoff?


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> P Hudson: How is that LE "Baracuta" knockoff?


It is OK, not great, but then I only paid about $25. It lacks finesse compared to the real thing--no elastic waistband or cuffs, etc. But my only G9 is khaki-colored, which gives me fewer options than the navy jacket. I wouldn't mind having it in a range of colors, but that's a different issue. I had a Ben Sherman in navy that I gave to one of my nephews (they're doing pretty well off my mistakes now that I think about it): I don't remember why I disliked it. It was quite a bit closer to the G9 than the LE, but it didn't appeal to me.


----------



## Jovan

Technically Baracuta makes a G4 jacket that has button cuffs and waist rather than elastic, so they probably based it on that one.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Technically Baracuta makes a G4 jacket that has button cuffs and waist rather than elastic, so they probably based it on that one.


I know, but you'd never see Steve McQueen wear that, would you? I think it's just that current fashion eschews ribbed waists: I know my wife can't stand them. I prefer what I consider the more authentically Ivy look.


----------



## Jovan

*shrug* Some people really hate the elastic cuffs and waistband. I would find them invaluable for scootering, on the other hand. My McGregor Drizzler inflates like a balloon when riding due to the button cuffs not being snug against my wrists.


----------



## Billax

I've made my semi-annual move to California for the High School Lacrosse season. I was in Marin County yesterday to watch one of my former players, who is the starting LongStick Middie for an NCAA DII team.

Weather in Marin at the 3:30PM opening face-off: 51º mostly sunny, light breezes.

















LLB Field Jacket
J. Press Flap Pocket Uni Stripe OCBD
Veteran Pringle Lambswool Argyle Sweater
Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere Scarf
LE Tailored Twills
Wigwam Raggs
LLB Allagash Shearling-lined boots


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great coordination of patterns and colors, consistently resulting in such classic overall results! Billax, I find myself compelled to add you to my list of cyber-sartorial mentors! 

PS: That sweater is absolutely splendid.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan -I am predominantly a crewneck guy. I might try a vneck with a jacket and tie, but other than that it is a crewneck for me. I like the look so much more.

LouB - Great jacket. The fit looks perfect.

Billax - Of course you have those boots. I wanted to pull the trigger so badly on the non-shearling version. You have convinced me I was a fool for not doing so. I think they offer a great dressed up casual look, if that is a thing. Great to see you posting again!


----------



## Sree

*Brooks Brothers Brown Tweed Sports Coat
Brooks Brothers Blue Check Shirt
J.Crew burgundy pin dot bow-tie (not very well-tied)
J.Crew charcoal flannel trousers
Alden burnished tan perforated cap toe boots*


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Trad version of pink and green, lavender and olive?


----------



## nerdykarim

A 3/2, totally unpadded shoulder, patch pocketed jacket (with darts); an oxford cloth shirt (but not a button-down); and a navy grenadine tie.










high rez: https://i.imgur.com/5HurC.jpg


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great coordination of patterns and colors, consistently resulting in such classic overall results! Billax, I find myself compelled to add you to my list of cyber-sartorial mentors!
> 
> PS: That sweater is absolutely splendid.





oxford cloth button down said:


> Billax - Of course you have those boots. I wanted to pull the trigger so badly on the non-shearling version. You have convinced me I was a fool for not doing so. I think they offer a great dressed up casual look, if that is a thing. Great to see you posting again!


Thanks, Gentlemen! Eagle, even if your list of "cyber-sartorial mentors" list is 10,000 long, I am honored to be added to the list!

OCBD, that's the second time you've mentioned you should have purchased something you saw me wearing. Look, you have terrific instincts. Go with them! I like that you are analytic and careful with your purchases, but I have never seen you make a significant error. I, on the other hand, make errors all the time. You just don't see them....


----------



## Billax

nerdykarim said:


> A 3/2, totally unpadded shoulder, patch pocketed jacket (with darts); an oxford cloth shirt (but not a button-down); and a navy grenadine tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high rez: https://i.imgur.com/5HurC.jpg


Very nice, nerdykarim! Please tell us a bit about the Sport Coat.


----------



## nerdykarim

Thanks Billax. The sportcoat is from Sartorio Napoli, the shirt is from online custom shop moderntailor, the tie is from Kent Wang, and the square is from Gieves & Hawkes. 

Pants were brown Mabitex cords and shoes were #8 shell cordo ptb's.


----------



## Trip English

nerdykarim said:


> A 3/2, totally unpadded shoulder, patch pocketed jacket (with darts); an oxford cloth shirt (but not a button-down); and a navy grenadine tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> high rez: https://i.imgur.com/5HurC.jpg


This looks like Sid's work.


----------



## nerdykarim

Trip English said:


> This looks like Sid's work.


The setup looks a lot like the Sartorio jacket he has on sale right now, but I didn't notice that until after you mentioned it. Mine was purchased secondhand on the styleforum B&S from someone who bought it from yoox probably 3-4 years ago.

I probably need to have mine taken out a bit...or lose a few pounds.


----------



## srivats

oxford cloth button down said:


> The Trad version of pink and green, lavender and olive?


Very nice, OCBD! The suede shoes are perfect for this outfit.


----------



## P Hudson

nerdykarim said:


> The setup looks a lot like the Sartorio jacket he has on sale right now, but I didn't notice that until after you mentioned it. Mine was purchased secondhand on the styleforum B&S from someone who bought it from yoox probably 3-4 years ago.
> 
> I probably need to have mine taken out a bit...or lose a few pounds.


I followed that link to the website. The pic there, if it is the same jacket, would never tempt me to buy it. On the other hand, your presentation makes me want one. Nicely done.


----------



## Hardiw1

Billax, absolutely wonderful look. Really like those boots, they go so well with that rig. I would say that the cuff on the pants is probably what makes this look so great. It adds just the right touch to the entire look. Well done.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> I followed that link to the website. The pic there, if it is the same jacket, would never tempt me to buy it. On the other hand, your presentation makes me want one. Nicely done.


Exactly! I wish I'd said that.


----------



## K Street




----------



## LouB

Nice look, K Street!


----------



## Hardiw1

K Street said:


>


Nice, I like it.


----------



## P Hudson

Hardiw1 said:


> Nice, I like it.


I do as well. Have you shared the details of that jacket, K Street?


----------



## K Street

Hardiw1 said:


> Nice, I like it.





P Hudson said:


> I do as well. Have you shared the details of that jacket, K Street?


Thanks, guys. The jacket is Harris Tweed from J. Press.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Typically lousy picture of weekend attire:









O'Connell's shetland
Ralph Lauren shirt


----------



## The Rambler

I do like that pink shetland; my snaps are lousier:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler!

I don't think your snaps are anywhere near as lousy. And I dig the bow tie and the socks. Fantastic.


----------



## Billax

As I walked out the door for another early-season lacrosse game. Weather in San Ramon at the opening Face-off: 59º sunny, light breeze.




































LLB Field Jacket
LLB Shetland V neck sweater
LLB Tattersall OCBD
LE Saddle belt w/contrast stitching
LE Tailored Fit Twills
Wigwam Cypres crew socks
AE Saddle Kenwood w/ contrast stitching


----------



## P Hudson

Billax, I love the no-nonsense look. That is a great sweater.

Here's a thumbnail of what I wore to church on this hot morning: Press sack, white polo shirt, BB square, seersucker RLP trousers, Redwing GTs.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Billax, I love the no-nonsense look. That is a great sweater.
> 
> Here's a thumbnail of what I wore to church on this hot morning: Press sack, white polo shirt, BB square, seersucker RLP trousers, Redwing GTs.
> 
> View attachment 3858


Thanks, Mr. Hudson. In return, you do "that look," which I can't yet categorize (but elegant and casual are descriptors) better than most any of us. I greatly admire how easily you wear it.


----------



## Jovan

Billax: Great to see v-necks once in a while here, especially Shetland.

P. Hudson: If that's what Press blazers still look like, I can see why O'Connells sources them.


----------



## The Rambler

Billax, I admire the uncompromising "no break" trouser length you always manage: very old school. Good luck with your season!


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Billax: Great to see v-necks once in a while here, especially Shetland.
> 
> P. Hudson: If that's what Press blazers still look like, I can see why O'Connells sources them.


I strongly agree with the sweater comment. As for my J Press blazer, that one is about 30 years old and fading rapidly. All the edges are worn off, but it is a light, totally paddless jacket that I find I just can't resist in warm weather. I'll never find another.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Billax, I admire the uncompromising "no break" trouser length you always manage: very old school. Good luck with your season!


Thanks, Rambler. It is, indeed "very old school." Maybe even very, _very_, old school, considering my age. My former employer, eternal mentor, and much missed friend, would always look me over when I came into his haberdashery and would often say, "Adjust your braces, Bill." He knew full well I wasn't wearing braces. It was just his way of saying, _'Get rid of that break!'_


----------



## Bermuda

Billax- I recently acquired that same LL Bean field jacket. It's amazing


----------



## Hardiw1

LE cotton sweater
BB blue ocbd
Orvis ultimate khakis
Chaps RL argyles
Sperry
Timex on NATO band


----------



## Billax

At Sunday brunch after church. Weather in San Francisco: 52º clear. light breezes













































Vineyard Vines Puppytooth silk/wool/linen sport coat
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Leather Men surcingle lacrosse belt
LE Khaki Twills
Wigwam Cypres cotton crew socks
AE Saddle Kenwoods


----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


> LE cotton sweater
> BB blue ocbd
> Orvis ultimate khakis
> Chaps RL argyles
> Sperry
> Timex on NATO band


Nice look, Hardiw1, and what a great background!


----------



## Billax

Bermuda said:


> Billax- I recently acquired that same LL Bean field jacket. It's amazing


 I agree! Pretty much the same design as the 1924 original. Versatile and functional country jacket. I suspect you'll like it even more after it's been washed a few times. Just putting it on and heading off to some outdoor activity makes me feel great.


----------



## Trip English

Bilax - I really like that presentation.


----------



## Jovan

Hardiw1: That Drifter sweater looks pretty nice. How do you like it so far?


----------



## The Rambler

Nice bow, stc! terrific, as always, bill. Today's outfit started out as theft of an outfit dspallas wore a few weeks ago, but came out differently:


----------



## AlanC

^Is that an Irish poplin tie?

Hardiw1, those Sperrys are just like the ones I'm selling in the thrift exchange.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Nice bow, stc! terrific, as always, bill. Today's outfit started out as theft of an outfit dspallas wore a few weeks ago, but came out differently:


Just great, Rambler, just wonderfully great!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Bill. Alan, you've got a great eye, especially considering the poor resolution of my camera.


----------



## Hardiw1

Rambler and Billax you both continue to give me something to strive for.

Jovan, the collar is ok and it hugs the waist pretty decent. Time will tell how they hold up, but probably not until next year as the weather is changing.

Alan, I noticed that. They are recommended to anyone considering. Perfect for today where it's still a bit soggy from the rain/storms in the past couple of days.


----------



## P Hudson

Glen Plaid jacket (tailored by Oakloom of Baltimore), Hyde Park ocbd, knit tie, navy linen trousers (PRL)


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Looking good, Rambler. I dig the tie and the cords the most. Don't see a lot of cords here but they are my cold-weather trousers of choice.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Nice bow, stc! terrific, as always, bill. Today's outfit started out as theft of an outfit dspallas wore a few weeks ago, but came out differently:


This is perfection!


----------



## stcolumba

Out the door with a BB maize 'n blue tie. BB shirt. Hickey Freeman suit.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Out the door with a BB maize 'n blue tie. BB shirt. Hickey Freeman suit.


Quite refined and appealing, stcolumba.


----------



## bigwordprof

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/dsc00569d.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/dsc00565ho.jpg/
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/dsc00563wn.jpg/

BB ocbd
BB argyle sweater
Burberry watch
thrifted trousers
BB loafers


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> Out the door with a BB maize 'n blue tie. BB shirt. Hickey Freeman suit.


shirt, tie, ps go together wonderfully well; undimpled tie knot , exemplary, and I'm liking the winter/spring combination of fine tweed suit and yellow/blue warm weather tie, seems to suit the changing seaon.


----------



## NMC

Billax & Hardiw1, Nicely done.


----------



## Trip English

I've got to say that this thread is as vibrant as I've ever seen it. It's great to see all the new characters posting. The quality and creativity of posts is really way up there!

So let me add some cell-phone restroom crud. Just got another Polo II sport coat and I'm on cloud 9. Also sporting a grapes of wrath haircut.










Sport Coat: Polo II
Shirt: RL Custom Fit
Sweater: Uniqlo
Jeans: Uniqlo


----------



## P Hudson

Trip, great pic. Something about your avatar, though. Can't put my finger on it.

I wore a Corbin sack (worsted, not cotton), LE tie, Eagle shirt, Redwing boots.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

bigwordprof said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/853/dsc00569d.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/28/dsc00565ho.jpg/
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/141/dsc00563wn.jpg/
> 
> BB ocbd
> BB argyle sweater
> Burberry watch
> thrifted trousers
> BB loafers


Excellent!


----------



## Trip English

If you're referring to Mr. Cage, I agree that it's difficult to contain that much talent in only a few hundred pixels. It really should be a 9 foot high animated GIF.


----------



## bigwordprof

Thanks Lone. What's best is that the shirt and sweater were so cheap.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


> !
> 
> So let me add some cell-phone restroom crud. Just got another Polo II sport coat and I'm on cloud 9. Also sporting a grapes of wrath haircut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Polo II
> Shirt: RL Custom Fit
> Sweater: Uniqlo
> Jeans: Uniqlo


New jacket looks terrif, Trip - you should be up in the clouds, that cut suits you so well. (It was undoubtedly your spaced-out enthusiasm that caused you to miss a crucial button when doing up your shirt).


----------



## hookem12387

With all this merrymaking on this thread, I'm going to have to jacket up or something soon. My 74 degree days lend themselves so well to jeans and an ocbd + topsiders, I think I'm getting a bit lazy. Will post within the week...after I finish studying for this law and economics exam

Trip, every Polo II you post makes me want it. 

All newer posters, you guys are killing it, really. Great post after great post


----------



## Trip English

Yeah, it's pretty ridiculous. I tried on a Boglioli jacket today at Richards and was like, "Meh"

And Rambler, yes, my enthusiasm must have brought on a sort of button-slipping tremor. Or chicks dig it. Or something. Who knows.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Wait just a damn minute. Did I just witness the first chest hair post in this thread?


----------



## hookem12387

Mississippi Mud said:


> Wait just a damn minute. Did I just witness the first chest hair post in this thread?


Eh, I slip some hair everytime I'm no tin a tie.


----------



## Trip English

You know, mud, you may have done just that. At least my medallion wasn't showing.


----------



## K Street




----------



## The Rambler

Very nicely done K St, excellent jacket - worn with gray flannels and burgundy pennies?


----------



## Hardiw1

K Street, I've really liked your last two posts. Keep up the good work. Some details wouldn't hurt... :smile:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I tried for a star (socks) and stripe(ocbd) type of combination. It did not work out as well as I had hoped.

LE - Must Iron Univ stripe ocbd
Target - Burgundy Merino Sweater
Target - Navy/White Socks
J.Crew - Essential Chinos

Kstreet - Looking great.

Trip - So jealous of your jacket.

Rambler - I too love the cords. I hate that my waist size limits my trouser selection so much.


----------



## AlanC

^OCBD, you consistently put together crisp iconic looks for a song. I love those socks. Are they new at Target? I may need to swing by.


----------



## Ensiferous

Oritzsky 3/2 Harris tweed sack for OLC
Atkinsons Irish poplin for J. Press
An old Polo Yarmouth OCBD
Cayman II
Some chinos I had tapered


----------



## andcounting

Then these new guys showed up and with their first posts were all like BAM, baDOW, wassup???


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome, Ensiferous: looking impeccably tradly.
For me, on a sunny, cool day: Huntington, BB, Spirit of Shetland, Bills, Alden


----------



## Trip English

andcounting said:


> Then these new guys showed up and with their first posts were all like BAM, baDOW, wassup???


SERIOUSLY!

I don't ever recall seeing these sorts of blazing starts in the past. Usually everyone was working up the nerve to post pictures.

Rambler, that ensemble is perfection. You're always suitably attired as the country gentlemen who, on occasion, is pressed into a trip the metropolis.


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous, welcome to the Trad Forum. VERY traditional look. Nice color/texture combinations as well!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice stuff, guys. Ensiferous, the sword-bearing one, welcome to the forum. A very nice look!


----------



## Taken Aback

Trip English said:


> Usually everyone was working up the nerve to post pictures.


Some still are. Setting the bar even higher doesn't help.


----------



## The Rambler

Taken Aback said:


> Some still are. Setting the bar even higher doesn't help.


They shouldn't be. This affinity group is almost unfailingly polite, helpful, and good-natured, as well as well-dressed and learned (cf. Sir Cingle's post ^).


----------



## Billax

San Francisco Weather: 53º and sunny with Westerly winds at 28mph





































LLB Field Jacket
Jphnston's of Elgin Scarf 
RRL Lambswool Saddle shoulder Suede elbow patch Shaggy Dog
LE Pinpoint no-iron BD
LE Saddle belt
LE Linen Herringbone pants
Byford argyles
AE Saddle Kenwood penny loafers


----------



## P Hudson

This outfit didn't really work. Press sack, BB ocbd.









So far so good, but pairing it with olive Orvis chinos and Redwing boots was a mistake.


----------



## dorji

Welcome ensiferous! I like those Oritskys, have got a few myself.

Billax/Rambler- Liking the yellow. It is practically spring here, high of 55 today...


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> San Francisco Weather: 53º and sunny with Westerly winds at 28mph
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB Field Jacket
> Jphnston's of Elgin Scarf
> RRL Lambswool Saddle shoulder Suede elbow patch Shaggy Dog
> LE Pinpoint no-iron BD
> LE Saddle belt
> LE Linen Herringbone pants
> Byford argyles
> AE Saddle Kenwood penny loafers


Hmmm.... Memo to self: must get yellow sweater and argyle socks.

This is superb, today!!


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros shirt, tie, trousers, socks
Vintage (1949) US Navy Peacoat


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> Oritzsky 3/2 Harris tweed sack for OLC
> Atkinsons Irish poplin for J. Press
> An old Polo Yarmouth OCBD
> Cayman II
> Some chinos I had tapered


This is wonderful. Nicely done.


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


>


I covet this tie. Brilliantly matched with the rich color of the sweater and the lively coat.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Welcome, Ensiferous: looking impeccably tradly.
> For me, on a sunny, cool day: Huntington, BB, Spirit of Shetland, Bills, Alden


Every day, you post knock out pics. You make it seem so effortless and so natural.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Home run Billax--I especially love that sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Alan C - Thanks so much. I got those socks from Target about 1 year ago.

Ensiferous - Excellent, and welcome!

Billax - I would not have expected to see you in a Rugby sweater. You make that yellow look good with that excellent combination of colors


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

dorji, stcolumba, St, Charles Ave., and Oxford Cloth Button Down: Thanks for the kind words, Gents! I will 'fess up to a weakness for Yellow.


OCBD, you are so perspicacious! I bought the Rugby sweater for my eighteen-year-old son, who'll be heading off to college in the Fall. He and his teammate came back from Lacrosse practice to see it on the Dining Room table. My boy said, "What are those ugly Brown things on the elbows?" His buddy said, "My Dad has those on his sport coats. I ran around in them when I was five years old even though the sleeves were dragging on the floor. They're so cool!" I was ready to do do an even "boy swap" on the spot! Anyhow, now it's my sweater and I love it! RRL is too young for me, but the suede elbow patches give this item a little maturity, so I'm keeping it!


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> OCBD, you are so perspicacious! I bought the Rugby sweater for my eighteen-year-old son, who'll be heading off to college in the Fall. He and his teammate came back from Lacrosse practice to see it on the Dining Room table. My boy said, "What are those ugly Brown things on the elbows?" His buddy said, "My Dad has those on his sport coats. I ran around in them when I was five years old even though the sleeves were dragging on the floor. They're so cool!" I was ready to do do an even "boy swap" on the spot! Anyhow, now it's my sweater and I love it! RRL is too young for me, but the suede elbow patches give this item a little maturity, so I'm keeping it!


Great story. I have an 18 year old son--possibly the smartest man in the world. Of course I balance that out by being probably the stupidest. I'm enjoying my time with my older and younger kids--who are far more accepting of their dad's idiocy.

I've been trying to find the right crewneck sweater in lambswool for a while now, and almost went with Rugby when I saw it on sale. It was the elbow patch that put me off. Now I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros shirt, tie, trousers, socks
> Vintage (1949) US Navy Peacoat


Dashing collar roll today, stc. The Peacoat looks perfect on you. Gives you a trim, erect, purposeful aura.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


>


Nice looks neighbor!!

I'm interested to see how you handle the heat in a few months.

Or even tomorrow for that matter!!


----------



## Jack1425

Excellent looks! Billax and Rambler are my heroes for sure.. :icon_smile: Due to an illness I've put on a few pounds so have not felt comfortable in my clothes lately. I continue to observe however and am continually inspired.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same ol', same ol', but with navy chinos, and I included one of me in my uniform (LE ocbd). I wish J.Crew would bring back navy and I really want olive.

Billax - Thanks. I almost went with one of those Rugby sweaters, but the small or medium dilemma stopped me cold. So far I have found a BB small to be perfect for me.

Kstreet - That Camel hair jacket looks great especially with the burgundy tie.


----------



## ArtVandalay

OCBD - Good look...what's the source of those argyles if I may ask?


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Same ol', same ol', but with navy chinos, and I included one of me in my uniform (LE ocbd). I wish J.Crew would bring back navy and I really want olive.
> 
> Billax - Thanks. I almost went with one of those Rugby sweaters, but the small or medium dilemma stopped me cold. So far I have found a BB small to be perfect for me.
> 
> Kstreet - That Camel hair jacket looks great especially with the burgundy tie.


I covet these socks!


----------



## stcolumba

BB shirt and tie
Enjoying a rare, balmy, early March day. It won't last. :frown:


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you to all who have extended a hand in gracious welcome. It is a pleasure to be well-received by this group.
Brooks Tweed Shetland 3/2 sack
Brooks Ancient Madder (with a hand like buttered chalk)
Vintage A&F white OCBD (from their rod & gun era)
Macneils in dark brown calf


----------



## M Go Crimson

Ensiferous said:


> Brooks Tweed Shetland 3/2 sack


I must have this.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I've got that same exact jacket. Love it. Looking for one in grey.



M Go Crimson said:


> I must have this.


----------



## Hardiw1

ArtVandalay said:


> OCBD - Good look...what's the source of those argyles if I may ask?


I have a pair of Nautica that are identical, in pattern, to those.


----------



## Billax

Very nice, Ensiferous!

Today's weather in San Francisco: 52º and mostly sunny with light winds. A mixed up day today - downtown SF for biz in the morning, Harding Park Golf Course for a lunch meeting, and a HS lacrosse game in San Mateo this afternoon. I have no clue how to create an outfit that works for all three venues. :confused2:

Here's the top:


















Starting out with PRL gray flannels and AE walnut Strands. Bringing along a change into LE khaki twills and LLB Allagash mocs for venues two and three.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you, Billax. 

The collar roll you are displaying here should be used for encyclopedic reference of the perfect example.


----------



## andcounting

The baton of the collar roll that was carried by Cardinals does indeed appear to have been passed.



Ensiferous said:


> Thank you, Billax.
> 
> The collar roll you are displaying here should be used for encyclopedic reference of the perfect example.


----------



## Orgetorix

Some of my favorite posts from the last few days. Kudos to all of you for raising the standards of this thread!

I've been super busy with work and school lately, and haven't had time to check in much. Glad to see things humming along.



K Street said:


>





Billax said:


>





K Street said:


>





The Rambler said:


>





Ensiferous said:


>





Billax said:


>


----------



## ds23pallas

ArtVandalay said:


> I've got that same exact jacket. Love it. Looking for one in grey.


I've got grey, looking for one in brown!


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> BB shirt and tie
> Enjoying a rare, balmy, early March day. It won't last. :frown:


simple and elegant


----------



## The Rambler

a day in the city:


----------



## Phenom

Where can I get one of those bows?!


----------



## P Hudson

Grey herringbone sack from The English Shop, Princeton, Fair Isle Vest, BB OCBD, grey trousers, Polo otc socks, Redwing Gentleman Travelers in cherry.

Suggestions/advice on tie color gratefully received.


----------



## The Rambler

I like the tie, but since you imply that you're not perfectly satisfied with it - maybe a darker red, closer to the red in the sweater, in the center of the green band (?)


----------



## Hardiw1

I like the current color, but I like playing around with photoshop so I did a little adjusting.
I initially thought dark green? 
Then I added Ramblers suggestion.


----------



## M Go Crimson

ds23pallas said:


> I've got grey, looking for one in brown!


I hope you aren't my size


----------



## Pappa

Hardiw1 said:


> I like the current color, but I like playing around with photoshop so I did a little adjusting.
> I initially thought dark green?
> Then I added Ramblers suggestion.
> 
> You very obviously added a pocket thingy on your initial post!!


----------



## Hardiw1

^ errr what?


----------



## P Hudson

Pappa said:


> You very obviously added a pocket thingy on your initial post!!


I'm not sure who that is directed at, but I put that "pocket thingy" in when I got dressed. I lack both the software and the technical expertise to do it any other way.

I do like the dark green, a color not much seen in my wardrobe.


----------



## K Street




----------



## srivats

This thread has become absolutely stellar. Great looks from everyone!


----------



## Ensiferous

Being like a Spring day,

BB navy blazer
BB Milano chino
BB 132Q OCBD
RL tie


----------



## andcounting

BB Suit, Micro houndstooth Shirt (one button came off on the collar, so I just left both unbuttoned).
LE Tie.
Timex Weekender.
Sebago Loafers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ArtVandalay said:


> OCBD - Good look...what's the source of those argyles if I may ask?


Thanks, the Gap a few years ago. I wish they were OTC though.

stcolumba - Thanks, I really like the orange and green in them

andcounting - Great tie.


----------



## Wisco

Folks,

It's been far too long, but my life is coming back to where I can regularly participate again. I hope all is well with my many AAAC Trad friends.

Yesterday's look on the road in San Diego with a hard wearing gray Southwick worsted suit, blue end on end spread collar shirt, Kent Wang bicolor brown and blue knit tie and maroon LE spotted PS with brown Allen Edmunds orthotic friendly loafers on my feet.


----------



## andcounting

And then this OG was all like, "Oh? You learned how to tuck in your shirt? Don't forget where you learned your strut!"


----------



## irish95

I would like to know where you got this jacket. It's a great looking and thanks to you guys I now have a clue on what kind of tie to wear with it.


K Street said:


>


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Wisco said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's been far too long, but my life is coming back to where I can regularly participate again. I hope all is well with my many AAAC Trad friends.
> 
> Yesterday's look on the road in San Diego with a hard wearing gray Southwick worsted suit, blue end on end spread collar shirt, Kent Wang bicolor brown and blue knit tie and maroon LE spotted PS with brown Allen Edmunds orthotic friendly loafers on my feet.


Great as always, Wisco, and good to see you post. I had to do a double take as you've trimmed down quite a bit.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Looking good Wisco. Welcome back.


----------



## Jovan

srivats said:


> This thread has become absolutely stellar. Great looks from everyone!


Indeed. I wish we could see other familiar faces though. I greatly miss the posts by AldenPyle, Coleman, and others. But I'll admit I haven't been posting much either due to the lack of a photographer willing to take my picture!



Ensiferous said:


> Being like a Spring day,
> 
> BB navy blazer
> BB Milano chino
> BB 132Q OCBD
> RL tie


Quite nice. Is that doeskin?



andcounting said:


> View attachment 3889
> 
> 
> BB Suit, Micro houndstooth Shirt (one button came off on the collar, so I just left both unbuttoned).
> LE Tie.
> Timex Weekender.
> Sebago Loafers.


I like madras ties on others but can never bring myself to the idea of me wearing one. Not sure why.



Wisco said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's been far too long, but my life is coming back to where I can regularly participate again. I hope all is well with my many AAAC Trad friends.
> 
> Yesterday's look on the road in San Diego with a hard wearing gray Southwick worsted suit, blue end on end spread collar shirt, Kent Wang bicolor brown and blue knit tie and maroon LE spotted PS with brown Allen Edmunds orthotic friendly loafers on my feet.


Welcome back.


----------



## Trip English

Wisco said:


> Folks,
> 
> It's been far too long, but my life is coming back to where I can regularly participate again. I hope all is well with my many AAAC Trad friends.
> 
> Yesterday's look on the road in San Diego with a hard wearing gray Southwick worsted suit, blue end on end spread collar shirt, Kent Wang bicolor brown and blue knit tie and maroon LE spotted PS with brown Allen Edmunds orthotic friendly loafers on my feet.


Wisco, great to see you back! Looking awfully trim indeed. Congratulations on your opportunity to buy new clothes!


----------



## P Hudson

Great to see you back, Wisco. Looking good.

I agree with Jovan about missing some of the old regulars.

Today, BB sack, BB (non-iron) Original polo, LE plaid trousers, Minnetonka Mocs. Feeling happier than the pic indicates.


----------



## The Rambler

Me, too, very glad to see you back, Wisco, and looking so fit.


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


>


Nicely done, sir!


----------



## Ensiferous

Jovan said:


> Quite nice. Is that doeskin?


Jovan, yes, that BB sack blazer is doeskin flannel.

It is also my favorite of many navy blue blazers I own, including Press, O'Connells, different Brooks, and others. It has a fit, cut, drape, and shoulder that I haven't been able to replicate; the others just don't have the same sense of "rightness."

It is showing wear, and I will regret its eventual demise.


----------



## Trip English

What's that? You haven't seen a picture of a swarthy man in boat shoes today? Problem solved:










Sport Coat: Polo II
Shirt: BB OCBD
Pants: Rugby
Shoes: Sperry


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Trip English said:


> What's that? You haven't seen a picture of a swarthy man in boat shoes today? Problem solved:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: Polo II
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Pants: Rugby
> Shoes: Sperry


Just between you, me, and the fence post, I prefer the restrained swarthiness of the _one_ open button.

If time and circumstance allow, may you end up as manly as this author who stalks Ole Miss:


----------



## bigwordprof

BBGF coat
BB ocbd
BB tie
Burberry watch
BBCC trousers
Peal BB chukkas


----------



## The Rambler

unusual fabric, wool and mink; she who must be obeyed says it makes me look like a used car salesman:


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> unusual fabric, wool and mink; she who must be obeyed says it makes me look like a used car salesman:


Very nice. I've never before heard of wool and mink fabric.


----------



## stcolumba

Our one day of spring is past. Winter is back. Sweater weather again.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> Very nice. I've never before heard of wool and mink fabric.


nor I, only 5% as I recall. soft as cashmere, but a silkier hand


----------



## Wisco

I live in blue and gray suits. Today is no exception.

Blue and black pick-n-pick BB suit. Men with darker complexions can pull this color off without looking "oily"

Blue shirt

Brooks spotted tie

White linen PS

Same brown loafers 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Wisco

Thanks to you and all for the kind words on my return. Weight loss has allowed me to develop a bit of drape to some of my jackets!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Welcome back Wisco.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Our one day of spring is past. Winter is back. Sweater weather again.


I had to log-in solely to express my sweater envy, simply beautiful.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> a day in the city:


When you're a city mouse, you are atop the pile and when you're a country mouse, you are atop the pile, too. Pretty impressive!


----------



## dorji

Wisco said:


> Thanks to you and all for the kind words on my return. Weight loss has allowed me to develop a bit of drape to some of my jackets!


Welcome back Wisco- looking very good!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

great to see you posting again Wisco!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying out my pink Hyde Park ocbd today. Not a great match, but not a fail either.

*Edit - Man, I look tired. I wasnt fully awake yet. Don't worry I am not hungover, haha.



Jack1425 said:


> Excellent looks! Billax and Rambler are my heroes for sure. I continue to observe however and am continually inspired.


Co-sign. I will add stcolumba to that list as well.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying out my pink Hyde Park ocbd today. Not a great match, but not a fail either.
> 
> .


This shirt and sweater combination is a knock out! I covet this sweater!


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> unusual fabric, wool and mink; she who must be obeyed says it makes me look like a used car salesman:


I was hoping for a mink collar...


----------



## Ensiferous

BB Regent district check
BB 132Q blue OCBD
BB silk knit tie
JAB charcoal tailored Traveler flat fronts
Macneils in walnut grain


----------



## ArtVandalay

Glorious. Save for the darts, that's perfection.
Great photographs, too.


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> BB Regent district check
> BB 132Q blue OCBD
> BB silk knit tie
> JAB charcoal tailored Traveler flat fronts
> Macneils in walnut grain


Very nice, Ensiferous. Also thoughtful that you include the model number of the OCBD. 132Q is, indeed, the one to buy.


----------



## The Rambler

Excellent, Ensiferous. I will, perhaps heretically, disagree with Art, and say that for that very British gun club check the modified English cut looks right, darts, double vents (I'm guessing, can't see 'em) but less radical shaping and softer shoulder. A nice design.

As for me, threw on a jacket for a casual lunch in the village:


----------



## Patrick06790

Merlot Park Aves below. Made a valiant effort to smile.


----------



## The Rambler

the attempted smile a failure, but the getup superb, dignified yet interesting. love the shades, has that ca. 1960 style of frame made a comeback?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

I didn't know it went away!!


----------



## andcounting

BB suit. A MTM 346 made in 1974 for someone who's probably not alive now. I'll carry the torch.
BB Shirt
J Crew Tie
Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

BB shirt and suit 
Carrot and Gibbs bow


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> Merlot Park Aves below. Made a valiant effort to smile.


Quite nicely put together, Patrick. The word _spiffy_ came immediately to mind, but I didn't know if that word was still in common usage, so I looked it up in Merriam-Webster. Spiffy *:* fine looking *:* smart Yep! You look spiffy.


----------



## Jovan

Again, too much to quote everything I like. Another, "Good looks all around," laziness post. :icon_study:

Although I will say that Patrick has inspired me to put a few striped point/tennis collars in my wardrobe.


----------



## Wisco

The aforementioned South wick gray worsted, blue and white striped spread collar shirt, blue Hober grenadine mean time. This time sans jacket with braces.



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## K Street




----------



## K Street

irish95 said:


> I would like to know where you got this jacket. It's a great looking and thanks to you guys I now have a clue on what kind of tie to wear with it.


Thanks! It's from J. Press ca. 2000.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Merlot Park Aves below. Made a valiant effort to smile.


Patrick: In spite of your best efforts to the contrary, you sport a facial expression identical to that found on almost every Secret Service agent that I have ever seen. Nothing wrong with that, I hope(?)! Maybe it's the sunglasses? LOL. Henceforth, may you be known as "Inspector Garment." 

PS: Nice rig.


----------



## Ensiferous

Walking land with a client this morning...

Bedale, c. 1986
Orvis cotton/wool tattersall tent, cleverly disguised as a shirt
LL Bean gumshoes
Rafter S. heavy duty belt in sharkskin
cheap dept store cords, I don't mind too much if they get ruined


----------



## Jack1425

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying out my pink Hyde Park ocbd today. Not a great match, but not a fail either.
> 
> *Edit - Man, I look tired. I wasnt fully awake yet. Don't worry I am not hungover, haha.
> 
> Co-sign. I will add stcolumba to that list as well.


Agreed!! As Jovan stated in a previous post, "Too much to quote everything I like." Well done!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Ensiferous said:


> Walking land with a client this morning...
> 
> Bedale, c. 1986
> Orvis cotton/wool tattersall tent, cleverly disguised as a shirt
> LL Bean gumshoes
> Rafter S. heavy duty belt in sharkskin
> cheap dept store cords, I don't mind too much if they get ruined


The basics, nicely done.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous - I love the land walking outfit. Every base is covered well, too many details too mention!

Stcolumba - Thank your sir. You have made me feel more confident in the combo.

jack1425 - Thanks!


----------



## Ensiferous

oxford cloth button down said:


> Ensiferous - I love the land walking outfit. Every base is covered well, too many details too mention!


oxford cloth button down, thank you. My father (WWII vet) would have liked your style, and would have called you "Absolutely squared away!" (If you don't know that term, it is a high compliment.)


----------



## stcolumba

BB shirt and tie.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> BB shirt and tie.


One of the classic trad power ties, and a collar roll with the perfect ogee curve.


----------



## The Rambler

Ensiferous said:


> One of the classic trad power ties, and a collar roll with the perfect ogee curve.


From the looks of stc's organ, he is no stranger to power.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> From the looks of stc's organ, he is no stranger to power.


:icon_smile:


----------



## leisureclass

More cinematic moments (and a nice club collar) from svb, but... I've said it before and I'll say it again, tuck that shirt in!


----------



## Pappa

Off to enjoy "Tarzan of the Apes" original version with an extraction of the wonderful South Arkansas Symphony Orchestra(redriverradio.com) providing the accompanying music.








Orvis Sack
Pendleton Wool BD
Web Belt with LL Bean Buckle
Levi's STF
Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Hardiw1

leisureclass said:


> More cinematic moments (and a nice club collar) from svb, but... I've said it before and I'll say it again, tuck that shirt in!


I have to agree.


----------



## TweedyDon

Patrick06790 said:


> Merlot Park Aves below. Made a valiant effort to smile.


That's a splendid tie, Patrick!


----------



## The Rambler

^I thought it looked familiar:icon_smile_big:

That Orvis tweed is terrific, Pap.


----------



## Taken Aback

Ensiferous said:


>


Short of the Bedale, that's a look I've replicated more than once. 

Question: How long have you had those gumshoes? I acquired the same (assuming they aren't the Thinsulate or Shearling variety) a couple of seasons ago, and they arrived with the standard yellow/brown lace. Unlike the same lace of years ago, the recent version of the yellow/brown variety seems to disintegrate rather quickly. I contacted LLB about this, and was recently sent a pair of replacement laces....in the same brown color that appears in your picture! I've yet to wear them since receiving the new laces, and wondered if they were sent as a mistake. I now wonder if they're more durable.

Oh, and welcome to the board!


----------



## P Hudson

Polo light tweed, BB Original Polo BD, BB Maker's Tie (unlined), Polo khakis in navy, Redwings.


----------



## Trip English

^Outstanding. I usually enjoy your WAYWT posts, but that's really a terrific rig.


----------



## P Hudson

After church:


----------



## dorji

Great look PHud, really liking the navy pant/lighter coat!

Is your weather being as odd as it is up here?


----------



## P Hudson

dorji said:


> Great look PHud, really liking the navy pant/lighter coat!
> 
> Is your weather being as odd as it is up here?


Thanks friend. Yes: we're having a la nina year of torrential rain and lots of flooding. This summer wasn't very warm, but lately we've alternated between the heavy rains and some spectacular days--mid-70s with gentle breezes and barely a cloud.


----------



## Ensiferous

Taken Aback said:


> Short of the Bedale, that's a look I've replicated more than once.
> 
> Question: How long have you had those gumshoes? I acquired the same (assuming they aren't the Thinsulate or Shearling variety) a couple of seasons ago, and they arrived with the standard yellow/brown lace. Unlike the same lace of years ago, the recent version of the yellow/brown variety seems to disintegrate rather quickly. I contacted LLB about this, and was recently sent a pair of replacement laces....in the same brown color that appears in your picture! I've yet to wear them since receiving the new laces, and wondered if they were sent as a mistake. I now wonder if they're more durable.
> 
> Oh, and welcome to the board!


Taken Aback, thanks for the welcome. Actually, those LLB gumshoes are shearling, and about 2 yrs old. The frost is still coming out of the ground, so cold ground being a big limitation for uninsulated Bean boots in the north, I wore the shearling-lined.

I never really thought about lace color before you mentioned it, and don't know if the brown is a material improvement or mere color consideration. Around the same time I bought a pair of tan upper 8" and they came with the yellow laces, same as the yellow laces on my pair of 20 yr old 8" Maine Hunting Shoes. And the laces on the old MHS are original, amazingly, but NOT frayed like feathers. They were tipped, it appears, by dipping the lace ends into some kind of hardener (?). But the new ones, of both colors, are tipped with a translucent amber tube, which tends to fall off eventually leading to fraying.


----------



## Trip English

Felt like I had to get back in the game. With this thread at an all-time high and Cards coming back into the fray things are really humming along.

Today some trad elements with a twist:










Sport Coat: Polo II
Shirt: Borrelli
Sweater: Uniqlo (check these guys out for basics)
Pants: Rugby 
Shoes: Magnanni


----------



## stcolumba

BB shirt and sweater
Not seen: LL Bean jeans and mocs


----------



## K Street




----------



## stcolumba

*To: K Street*

You, sir, set a standard!


----------



## Ensiferous

BB navy cotton jacket
Gap tailored straight chino
Polo Yarmouth OCBD
Sebago Cayman II
Leather Man belt

Yes, my shoe/belt leather mismatch is quite extreme, and I am usually picky about it, but I was just in the mood to put on that striper belt at any cost, and my boat shoes wouldn't have been right today.


----------



## Jovan

The FNGs are really making a statement in this thread!

Ensiferous: I too am guilty of wearing a surcingle with light brown leather ends and burgundy pennies together. :icon_study: At least you aren't wearing a black belt!


----------



## P Hudson

Trip, I'm enjoying your broadening Trad look, as you incorporate those Italian items. Not my style, but you make it work. Also, I like your avitar.

St Columba and K Street (appellations rarely combined!) I love what you do with color. This thread has motivated me to branch out with respect to both sweaters and ties. I'm struggling to maintain my buy-only-in-December policy. Must stay focused.



Ensiferous said:


> Yes, my shoe/belt leather mismatch is quite extreme, and I am usually picky about it, but I was just in the mood to put on that striper belt at any cost, and my boat shoes wouldn't have been right today.


It's all good. I think a possible recent flaw that has crept into the thread is a a bit too much matching. The Trad ethos, as opposed to Trad as a fashion trend, has always been about a little less effort. My approach is to buy timeless quality goods, then wear them whatever way they fall out of the closet--within reason of course. There should usually be something that is "a little bit off".


----------



## Cowtown

K Street - you have been posting some great stuff. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Ensiferous

P Hudson said:


> There should usually be something that is "a little bit off".


My wife would definitely agree that phrase applies in my case.

But thanks Jovan and P Hudson for backing-up a style quirk that may be more of a perceived flaw than it really is.


----------



## K Street

P Hudson said:


> It's all good. I think a possible recent flaw that has crept into the thread is a a bit too much matching. The Trad ethos, as opposed to Trad as a fashion trend, has always been about a little less effort. My approach is to buy timeless quality goods, then wear them whatever way they fall out of the closet--within reason of course. There should usually be something that is "a little bit off".


I agree. I've never understood the supposed 'rule' that belts and shoes must match. I think we should enjoy some discretion as long as there is no obvious clash.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree, too. I pretty much use PH's method. It's ok to give it some thought, but it should never look that way.
Drinks at 5, late already. Rushing the season, but it's so nice out:


----------



## Jovan

K Street said:


> I agree. I've never understood the supposed 'rule' that belts and shoes must match. I think we should enjoy some discretion as long as there is no obvious clash.


No, not necessary to match shades exactly, but it's nice to have them at least in the same colour range. Burgundy leather has some brown to it, so it looks okay with brown belts. On the other hand, light tan or black would be a bridge too far.

Just my two cents.


----------



## The Rambler

Ensiferous said:


> My wife would definitely agree that phrase applies in my case.


Mine, too, and my standard reply is "don't want to look too girly." K St's last post, where the ps picks up a stripe in the tie and a color in the tweed is just right, giving a look of happy coincidence, rather than labored matching.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> Mine, too, and my standard reply is "don't want to look too girly." K St's last post, where the ps picks up a stripe in the tie and a color in the tweed is just right, giving a look of happy coincidence, rather than labored matching.


I once read somewhere that somebody (iirc a New Yorker known for style) said that he would just reach into his drawer of pocket squares and wear whatever came out. I usually do this, but then veto about 25 per cent of the picks.


----------



## Ensiferous

The Rambler said:


> giving a look of happy coincidence, rather than labored matching.


That is a quote worth remembering.

Also Rambler, those thistle blazer buttons with _cloisonné_ enamel are great.


----------



## Cardinals5

The Rambler said:


> I agree, too. I pretty much use PH's method. It's ok to give it some thought, but it should never look that way.
> Drinks at 5, late already. Rushing the season, but it's so nice out:


Don't know if you're aware, but green blazers/shirts/etc., are the "hot" item this year. You're fashionable again!


----------



## Cardinals5

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: Polo II
> Shirt: Borrelli
> Sweater: Uniqlo (check these guys out for basics)
> Pants: Rugby
> Shoes: Magnanni


Darts! Oh, the humanity! Looking good as usual, Tripmaster


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> Don't know if you're aware, but green blazers/shirts/etc., are the "hot" item this year. You're fashionable again!


don't you just hate it when that happens?


----------



## P Hudson

Moving some books around today: casual wear. I was going to get rid of this shirt till I read posts suggesting that it was a reasonable color. The camera clearly doesn't like its texture.

Orvis olive khakis, Polo lavendar shirt, Brighton belt, Redwing boots.


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> Don't know if you're aware, but green blazers/shirts/etc., are the "hot" item this year. You're fashionable again!


That's news to me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> That's news to me.


Lots of greens (including emerald) at NY fashion Week, which means it'll trickle down through the industry and start showing up this fall. Brooks is already showing a new dark green blazer (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...sort_by=newArrivals&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=)

a sport coat in lime green (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...sort_by=newArrivals&sectioncolor=&sectionsize= )

lime green bucks (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...sort_by=newArrivals&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=)


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> I agree, too. I pretty much use PH's method. It's ok to give it some thought, but it should never look that way.
> Drinks at 5, late already. Rushing the season, but it's so nice out:


This is Dapper PLUS. Nicely done.


----------



## Trad-ish

Looks very good but fix your gig line next time!



Ensiferous said:


> BB navy cotton jacket
> Gap tailored straight chino
> Polo Yarmouth OCBD
> Sebago Cayman II
> Leather Man belt
> 
> Yes, my shoe/belt leather mismatch is quite extreme, and I am usually picky about it, but I was just in the mood to put on that striper belt at any cost, and my boat shoes wouldn't have been right today.


----------



## P Hudson

Cardinals5 said:


> lime green bucks (https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...sort_by=newArrivals&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=)


At the risk of offending, those shoes are ridiculous. Do we now have GTH shoes? One would have to be pretty secure to wear those things. On the other hand, the navy and the light blue appeal to me.


----------



## Trip English

GTH can't sustain the original intention as a trend. Everyone looks like a box of Mike 'n Ikes so a guy in khakis and an oxford shirt is really the one sending the GTH message. How do we get kids back into goth style so we can sink back under the radar.


----------



## P Hudson

Trip English said:


> GTH can't sustain the original intention as a trend. Everyone looks like a box of Mike 'n Ikes so a guy in khakis and an oxford shirt is really the one sending the GTH message. How do we get kids back into goth style so we can sink back under the radar.


Love it. The problem is that though the guy in khakis and an oxford sends that message, people's receptors are set at a different frequency and the message remains unheard.


----------



## andcounting

P Hudson said:


> Love it. The problem is that though the guy in khakis and an oxford sends that message, people's receptors are set at a different frequency and the message remains unheard.


Maybe. It seems the look on many a man's face when I show up in jacket and tie is, "He just told me to go to hell!" We be reppin.


----------



## dorji

Drab, rainy day. Complete lack of snow in MN march: off to the library...

"Otto" by Cordial Churchman: highly recommended.

Keep up the great looks everybody!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Dorji - Simply outstanding. That is my favorite pic that you have posted by far. The colors in that fair isle are great!


----------



## Hardiw1

Dorji, you continue to bring it with every post. Very nice!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous

Dorji, I want that sweater. Badly.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo madras, LE shorts (eleven inch this time).


----------



## K Street

Defiant in the face of ridiculously early onset of summer.


----------



## Hardiw1

Looking very nice, this entire page. Great.


----------



## Ensiferous

K Street said:


> Defiant in the face of ridiculously early onset of summer.


K Street, that is a wonderful combination.

I admire your defiance. Had I worn a sweater vest today, heat stress would have been the result - but I'm not complaining about the warm weather.


----------



## stcolumba

dorji said:


> Drab, rainy day. Complete lack of snow in MN march: off to the library...
> 
> "Otto" by Cordial Churchman: highly recommended.
> 
> Keep up the great looks everybody!


Oh man! This is superb.


----------



## leisureclass

Who makes the camp mocs Ensiferous? They look great, the whole page looks great. Major sweater envy of Dorji and his Fair Isle as well


----------



## Jovan

Ensiferous: Great ensemble. I too love the camp mocs and would have never thought of wearing them with a tie (which I will now have to do when I get a pair, thanks for the inspiration). Only thing that could stand improvement is your collar size. It looks a full inch too big around your neck with the way the leaves overlap. Nail that, however, and you've nailed everything.


----------



## Ensiferous

Jovan said:


> Ensiferous: Great ensemble. I too love the camp mocs and would have never thought of wearing them with a tie (which I will now have to do when I get a pair, thanks for the inspiration). Only thing that could stand improvement is your collar size. It looks a full inch too big around your neck with the way the leaves overlap. Nail that, however, and you've nailed everything.


Jovan, you are absolutely right; my weight is down from 190 to 175 in the past 3 months, and my target is 165 - my old sparring weight class from another life. Therefore, even all my "trim" and "tailored" fit items will begin to look too big. A good problem to have, but I will need to pass-along, resupply, re-tailor, and avoid the denial that existing appreciated clothes aren't looking just right.

Thanks for the heads-up Jovan, I needed a good set of eyes for an honest appraisal on fit.

leisureclass, those mocs are Orvis - I needed a hybrid shoe for anticipated ground conditions, with a leather sole being out as an option, and those mocs have a Vibram Gumlite sole.


----------



## CMDC

K Street said:


> Defiant in the face of ridiculously early onset of summer.


Tell me about that jacket. Love it.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack suit
BB forward point
BB repp
AE MacNeils




























From yesterday...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
LE broadcloth forward point
Ferragamo tie
No name wool trousers
AE Walton


----------



## TMMKC

K Street -- Great job mixing patterns. Love the look.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> Defiant in the face of ridiculously early onset of summer.


Is that a silk/linen blend??

I switched out the Spring/Summer gear last weekend!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

While K street is admirably fighting the weather, I decided to work with it.

BB- Shetland

LE - Must-iron Univ Stripe ocbd

PRL - Thrifted jacket (I generally avoid logos, but this is the same color).


----------



## dorji

Thanks for the kind words all!
CMDC- great suit and tie- one stripe I have not seen...
OCBD- looking good on Main St.! Working with the weather...I'll take transition seasons over 85 and humid anyday!


----------



## K Street

Defiance ---> Compliance


----------



## Trip English

OCBD - The force is strong with you.


----------



## K Street

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is that a silk/linen blend??
> 
> I switched out the Spring/Summer gear last weekend!!





CMDC said:


> Tell me about that jacket. Love it.


Thanks-- it is a heavy woolen from J. Press. I tend to enter spring/summer kicking and screaming.


----------



## CMDC

K Street said:


> Defiance ---> Compliance


Another great contribution. Glad to see that DC is representing strong.


----------



## Ensiferous

A bit unusual in my closet at least: a Brooks undarted all-patch 2-button sack with a bit of waist suppression.


----------



## lbv2k

K Street said:


> Defiant in the face of ridiculously early onset of summer.


very very exceptional !!!


----------



## lbv2k

K Street said:


> Defiance ---> Compliance


Another wonderful look !!!


----------



## Brio1

TMMKC said:


> K Street -- Great job mixing patterns. Love the look.


Great avatar. I will raise a glass of Mr. Walker's amber restorative (per Mr. Christopher Hitchens ) to your health tonight, sir. :icon_study:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Ensiferous,

Great jacket! That's my grail houndstooth check pattern, not to having it with a 3/2 roll and 3 unflapped patch pockets


----------



## Billax

Weather in San Francisco, 6 blocks from Ocean Beach: 53º spitting and windy. It's an indoor day, except Japanese for lunch.


----------



## Ensiferous

Another perfect Liberty Bell collar roll, Billax.


----------



## stcolumba

Applause for OCBD's spring jacket, Billax's trousers, and K Street's brilliant tie.


----------



## P Hudson

Working from home today: Eagle Shirtmakers, LE belt and khakis.


----------



## Cardinals5

How about some blue suede shoes for my return to WAYW? (they're actually the same color as the tie, but the flash washed them out)

















Hilton sc
BB ocbd
Village Varsity tie
Jaymar pants, pegged
somebody in England chukkas


----------



## firedancer

Good to see the collar roll is alive and well Cards.


----------



## The Rambler

Indeed: the ogee or liberty bell shap has been getting a lot of love lately - and deservedly - but it's nice to see a prime example of the other kind, with a nicely popped tie..


----------



## Cowtown

Cards has the best collar rolls, glad to see them back in action.


----------



## Ensiferous

In honor of Cardinals5's return, and in the spirit of trad collar diversity as wisely expressed by The Rambler, I'm going for the big open roll today.

Grabbed a white Brooks 132Q and set it to cowl induction, with my Brooks 3/2 undarted camel hair, and some Cremieux cords.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks glenplaid 2b sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
Church's tie
LE wool pants
AE Grayson


----------



## Billax

Terrific outfit, CMDC! Just great from head to toe.


----------



## The Rambler

Wore brown to town. Dormieul gab suit, Press shirt, BS tie, ancient, cracked Church for BB wingtips:


----------



## Jovan

Great looks, gentlemen.

Rambler: BROWN IN TOWN?! *drops monocle*


----------



## The Rambler

haha - shocking, I know ....


----------



## Ensiferous

Rambler, I can easily envision you standing in front of a 1962 Chrysler Enforcer, holding a Thompson M1928.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Weather in San Francisco, 6 blocks from Ocean Beach: 53º spitting and windy. It's an indoor day, except Japanese for lunch.


Billax - I am in love with those slacks. Also, I am not a big fan of v-necks, but the smaller "v" looks great on that one and compliments the collar roll so very well.

CMDC - Great jacket and tie combo.

Cardinal5 - I would really like to see that outfit in real life. I doubt the pictures did the shoes and tie combo justice.

Trip/Dorji/Ensiferous - Thanks for the compliments. I can only give credit to all the mentors I have here.


----------



## Hardiw1

Corbin 3/2 sack
LLB ocbd
Varsity Shop tie
J Crew essential chinos
AE Kenwood










Stole this sock POV from ocbd









A terrible close up phone picture of the jacket


----------



## The Rambler

Ensiferous said:


> Rambler, I can easily envision you standing in front of a 1962 Chrysler Enforcer, holding a Thompson M1928.


Must be the fedora - had to look that one up: the ultimate chip police car.


----------



## P Hudson

Bobby Jones shirt (is it a golf shirt or a polo? It's got the only logo that I don't mind too much). RL belt, khakis, Redwings, Timex on Central.


----------



## Ensiferous

Hardiw1, great look!

P Hudson, could you please give details on your watch band source(s)?


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> Hardiw1, great look!
> 
> P Hudson, could you please give details on your watch band source(s)?


Ditto on both for Ensiferous's comments. Hardiw1, you and Corbin were made to be together! Secondly, Mr. Hudson, do you have any experience with the Zulu Leather strap?

OCBD, thanks. In a circuitous way, those trousers were your idea. I've decided that anything I buy MUST go with at least three different things I _already_ have. Similar, I think, to your principles. Thanks!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

BB gingham from the exchange
LE chinos 
AE Walden


----------



## leisureclass

Ensiferous said:


> Hardiw1, great look!
> 
> P Hudson, could you please give details on your watch band source(s)?


I believe when he says 'on central' he means this:

Great looks all around.


----------



## P Hudson

leisureclass said:


> I believe when he says 'on central' he means this:
> 
> Great looks all around.


That is correct. The only bands I wear are Central because I'm miserly (actually this watch cost me $1.79 but the band cost $5!) and because I find them easy to adjust, clean, etc.

Today I wore the Central #5. Others I wear a lot are 1 and 28. One of them, maybe #5, has been called the blue blazer of watch bands. Inflation has brought them to 5 bands for $29.95--still a bargain.

I just noticed #8: I might have to get some more if I still want it in December.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Wore brown to town. Dormieul gab suit, Press shirt, BS tie, ancient, cracked Church for BB wingtips:


Nice, Rambler! I can't decide if the break in those trousers is:
zero,
nil,
nada,
nothin',
or
bupkis.
Very precise, Sir!


----------



## cecil47

Billax said:


> Nice, Rambler! I can't decide if the break in those trousers is:
> zero,
> nil,
> nada,
> nothin',
> or
> bupkis.
> Very precise, Sir!


I vote for Bupkis. Just because.


----------



## dorji

How about zilch?? :icon_smile:

Looking good Rambler, I like a brown suit.


----------



## The Rambler

machus, zilch, naught, aught ...


----------



## Ensiferous

... niente.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing special. I am still experimenting with these navy chinos. They are no British Khaki, but it is raining and the dark color is helpful.

A good showing by all.


----------



## CMDC

Navy chinos are something that I can never seem to get right. I know that they should work but every time I put them on, something seems off. Makes no sense really as navy flannels and worsteds are fine. A mystery.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
Tyrwhitt shirt
Turnbull and Asser tie
LLB Double L khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits
Timex w/new Central strap


----------



## dorji

oxford cloth button down said:


> I am still experimenting with these navy chinos...


I think they look great, with just a little color as provided by the shirt collar/cuffs!*

_*written by a navy chino wearer._


----------



## Hardiw1

Navy chinos with a heather gray sweater is an excellent look imo, as shown by both OCBD and Dorji.


----------



## jwlester

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> Tyrwhitt shirt
> Turnbull and Asser tie
> LLB Double L khakis
> Alden Cape Cod bits
> Timex w/new Central strap


Hear, hear. Bring on my spring/summer uniform. Well turned out sir.

R, Josh


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks Sack/Brooksgate shirt/ Grandpa's square
not shown: M2s, Targyles, boat shoes


----------



## The Rambler

A golf day. Showing off a new pair of spikeless Footjoy spikes: best golf shoes I've ever owned:


----------



## Hardiw1

83 degrees today.

3/2 madras sack
BB ocbd
BB square
LE tailored fit
no name stretch belt
Sperry
Timex on NATO


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Hardiw1 said:


> 83 degrees today.
> 
> 3/2 madras sack
> BB ocbd
> BB square
> LE tailored fit
> no name stretch belt
> Sperry
> Timex on NATO


Great jacket there. Who is the maker?


----------



## The Rambler

That's a great look, Hardiw. My father had "conservative" madras jacket like that one that he wore on weekends, in the 60s.


----------



## Jovan

I'd love a madras sport coat like that. The modern muted ones I've seen either aren't my cup of tea detail wise or they have working sleeve buttons...


----------



## dorji

Great warm weather look Hardiw1!

Rambler- did you golf at least once in every month this past year?? Enjoy your game today :icon_smile:

I almost wore my grey harris tweed today... can't believe it's almost over (winter, or whatever we just had). Still, tweed cap, wool bow:

By Hanauer

Rousted from their winter hibernation:


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Men. That jacket is a recent internet find. It's a great warm weather jacket. Unstructured, lightweight. It's also the only jacket I own that has a hooked vent. Here's the tag.


----------



## The Rambler

Very cool tie, Dorj. Yes, every month, several times in Feb. Amazing.


----------



## Hardiw1

Dorji, you are The Man my friend. Excellent.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


> I'd love a madras sport coat like that. The modern muted ones I've seen either aren't my cup of tea detail wise or they have working sleeve buttons...


I remember a post of yours with a madras jacket that has a very similar color to this one.


----------



## Taken Aback

I like it too. Being dark and muted makes me wonder if there's a black watch madras out there somewhere as well.


----------



## Hardiw1

The Rambler said:


> That's a great look, Hardiw. My father had "conservative" madras jacket like that one that he wore on weekends, in the 60s.


I can only imagine how absolutely cool your dad was, it obviously runs in the family.:cool2:


----------



## Jovan

Hardiw1 said:


> I remember a post of yours with a madras jacket that has a very similar color to this one.


I think mine is a little brighter:


----------



## stcolumba

Brook Bros everything...except the coffee.


----------



## Jovan

Hey, with their recent expansion into home furnishings and other realms (weird), you never know if that green mermaid will be replaced by a golden fleece.


----------



## P Hudson

Those madras jackets are fantastic. One wonders why, with all the other rubbish that makes up so-called fashion, those never really come back. Imagine how great they would look with a short-sleeved dress shirt!


----------



## hookem12387

P Hudson said:


> Those madras jackets are fantastic. One wonders why, with all the other rubbish that makes up so-called fashion, those never really come back. Imagine how great they would look with a short-sleeved dress shirt!


 I got so fed up trying to find a solid blue madras jacket (new) that I picked up an old J Press from Patrick on the cheap that's awaiting some blue dye when I find the time. I'm a bit worried that I should take the liner out (and don't know how), but I'm just going to go with it.

Aside aside (ha), I agree. They've brought back brighter madras a bit, but I don't know why they won't bring back something more subdued.


----------



## Taken Aback

Jovan said:


> Hey, with their recent expansion into home furnishings and other realms (weird), you never know if that green mermaid will be replaced by a golden fleece.


Then it's a certainty when you think about it.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> Those madras jackets are fantastic. One wonders why, with all the other rubbish that makes up so-called fashion, those never really come back. Imagine how great they would look with a short-sleeved dress shirt!


Maybe a short sleeved polo. A button front shirt without cuffs showing when wearing a coat just seems wrong to me.


----------



## Cardinals5

Casual Friday so went with the Chipp emblematic


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The same as usual with a few changes.

LE OCBD - Light blue (usually blue)

J.Crew - Essential fit chinos in Khaki (usually British khaki), but I think they look closer to stone.

Baracuta - I don't know the model, but it is older and was one of my best finds ever thrifting.

Socks (I forget wear, target?) - Green stripes, because work wanted something green.

*Stcolumba* - Very crisp look, love that collar roll sir.

*Cards* - Very nice. I like your idea of casual. It is mine in a dream world, in my office it would be people in flip-flops, ugh.


----------



## hookem12387

OCBD, that G9 is killer.

Check it out, posting a picture! Brooks/Texas Coffee Traders/Rugby/Alden in descending order. 
















^ Action photo


----------



## CMDC

Great shoes.


----------



## The Rambler

Trying to look fiduciary, i.e., trying to raise money:


----------



## Saltydog

stcolumba said:


> Brook Bros everything...except the coffee.


Great collar roll!


----------



## Saltydog

oxford cloth button down said:


> The same as usual with a few changes.
> 
> LE OCBD - Light blue (usually blue)
> 
> J.Crew - Essential fit chinos in Khaki (usually British khaki), but I think they look closer to stone.
> 
> Baracuta - I don't know the model, but it is older and was one of my best finds ever thrifting.
> 
> Socks (I forget wear, target?) - Green stripes, because work wanted something green.
> 
> *Stcolumba* - Very crisp look, love that collar roll sir.
> 
> *Cards* - Very nice. I like your idea of casual. It is mine in a dream world, in my office it would be people in flip-flops, ugh.


OCBD...you've probably said in another post, but those are great looking penny loafers. What kind are they, please?


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


>


I had those same pants on this morning with a white spread collar and a brown jacket and after examining the ensemble in the sunlight I changed to jeans thinking "the only thing these pants will go with is a yellow OCBD." and then this post comes along confirming my hypothesis.

I do wish Rugby would make a more standard navy version. These are pretty blue.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hookem - Thanks. That is a great looking outfit. I love the shoes. You should post more pics!

Saltydog - Thanks, they are some cheap outlet weejuns, but I like them.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> I had those same pants on this morning with a white spread collar and a brown jacket and after examining the ensemble in the sunlight I changed to jeans thinking "the only thing these pants will go with is a yellow OCBD." and then this post comes along confirming my hypothesis.
> 
> I do wish Rugby would make a more standard navy version. These are pretty blue.


I like them with pink, as well...but I like nearly everything with pink.

Thanks OCBD, I used to post quite a lot of 'em, but it was pretty repetitive as I'm rarely in jacket/tie being in school still (another 6 weeks, thank God, 7 years of higher education is plenty).

The shoes are ebay'd Alden unlined flex pennies....now my favorite shoes bar none


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> Casual Friday so went with the Chipp emblematic


Fantastic. This is the reason I'm glad you're back. You and all the other 20-something Trads here are great inspirations. Who made that great (what looks like) oxford Tattersall?



oxford cloth button down said:


> The same as usual with a few changes.
> 
> LE OCBD - Light blue (usually blue)
> 
> J.Crew - Essential fit chinos in Khaki (usually British khaki), but I think they look closer to stone.
> 
> Baracuta - I don't know the model, but it is older and was one of my best finds ever thrifting.
> 
> Socks (I forget wear, target?) - Green stripes, because work wanted something green.
> 
> *Stcolumba* - Very crisp look, love that collar roll sir.
> 
> *Cards* - Very nice. I like your idea of casual. It is mine in a dream world, in my office it would be people in flip-flops, ugh.


I don't think I've seen a single thing from you that I wouldn't wear myself. Great Harrington jacket. I'm on the hunt for either an authentic or close-to-authentic one, but a lot of people on eBay know they're "hip" and are thus overcharging for used goods. :-/



hookem12387 said:


> OCBD, that G9 is killer.
> 
> Check it out, posting a picture! Brooks/Texas Coffee Traders/Rugby/Alden in descending order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Action photo


You're rocking the highwater look. Contrary to what Trip said, I actually like that they're a very blue colour. Differentiates them from suit trousers, IMO, and just looks cool.


----------



## Cardinals5

Jovan said:


> Fantastic. This is the reason I'm glad you're back. You and all the other 20-something Trads here are great inspirations. Who made that great (what looks like) oxford Tattersall?


Thanks, Jovan. Oh, I wish I were a twenty-something trad - you'll have to add another decade for me. The shirt is a vintage BB tattersall from the early 1980s.


----------



## TJN

Everything Lands' End


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 
That's how I spell perfection! Thank you for sharing, TJN.


----------



## AncientMadder

Cardinals5 said:


> Casual Friday so went with the Chipp emblematic


 Looks great. I especially like the tie.




oxford cloth button down said:


>


Love the color of that Harrington.


----------



## hookem12387

See, my posts here do get boring quickly:


----------



## Ensiferous

Not part of the trad canon, but it's what this generally trad guy is wearing today while getting a few things done.

Carhartt
A&F plaid c.1986
Jeans
Red Wings
Rafter S. belt in brown shark

(Not shown: safety gear)


----------



## K Street

Dull week.


----------



## The Rambler

hookem12387 said:


> The shoes are ebay'd Alden unlined flex pennies....now my favorite shoes bar none


flexwelts quickly shot to the top of my list - my comfort list - though the jury is still out on their durability.


----------



## Jovan

Cardinals5 said:


> Thanks, Jovan. Oh, I wish I were a twenty-something trad - you'll have to add another decade for me. The shirt is a vintage BB tattersall from the early 1980s.


I thought you were younger than that. Ah well. Still an inspiration. 



hookem12387 said:


> See, my posts here do get boring quickly:


Not at all.



K Street said:


> Dull week.


Very nice.


----------



## Taken Aback

Anyone roll out the black watch today? 
(I did, but without pics, I know it didn't happen)


----------



## Beastmode101

*first post in this thread- go easy on me lol*

Hookem, I like your posts, your fits are on point (wish I was tall). yours and oxford cloth button down's are ones that I can relate to b/c that's how I dress most of the time as college student. 
___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
The first pic is one from last month I think or perhaps a few weeks back, not sure. I posted it on styleforum and got burned lol, but I appreciated their tips/advice. I'm trying to add elements of more modern stuff and along with trad to my style.










brooks brothers ocbd in slim fit(had two pockets, 1 was a flap pocket, I removed it with a razor, looks better now).

rugby shirt from some place (I can't remember, I got it in middle school and I'm now a Freshman in college but I can still fit most of my old clothes because I'm rather short. 5'8)

johnson and johnson burgundy belt

timex weekender with a navy strap

sperry a/o in classic brown

khaki chinos

I've been told to untuck the rugby shirt so the outfit would look better. Also, pls ignore the dirty mirror, lol.










rl button down with green, white, and purple/blue stripes (can't tell) custom fit

land's end shorts (5 inch inseams I believe... lol, I thought they were 9 or 7 inches. need new shorts. they're about 1-2 inches above my knee caps, and when I sit they rise to my thighs midway)

bass weejuns in burgundy (not pictured)

girl products seen in the photo aren't mine btw.










wrinkly shirt details- vertical stripes in 3 colors (green, white, purple/blue)

Apologies about the bad pics. My iphone 4 is horrible and I can't find my other camera. Plus I'm not a really a "photogenic"/photo knowledgeable individual.


----------



## P Hudson

Church wear on a cool Sunday morning: Wool/silk/linen jacket, LE shirt, Bean khakis, Minnetonka mocs. 1 pic with computer, 1 with camera.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying to keep it super casual as I was meeting some friends of the GF for the first time. I should have replicated Hookem's look w/ the jeans.

TJN - Great look, love the sweater.

Hookem - I can relate. I often think y posts look repetitive. However, I do not find your posts too repetitive. I should have looked at your post before I went out today and stole your denim look.

Beastmode - Thanks. Keep watching everyone in here and you will learn quickly. I like the look w/ shorts, nice.


----------



## Trip English

Beastmode - welcome. Glad to have you posting. 

A few notes:

1. The OCBD under a rugby shirt is best left in catalogs. Tucking in just ups the weirdness factor. 
2. Donate the belt. I'm sure the Goodwill has a night drop.
3. Sew the flap back on the pocket so it looks better.
4. The shorts are a reasonably length. Being shorter a 5" inseam isn't too bad. 

Keep posting. Some minor adjustments and you'll be good to go.


----------



## Trip English

Ensiferous said:


>


Nice.


----------



## Tilton

Beastmode101 said:


> land's end shorts (5 inch inseams I believe... lol, I thought they were 9 or 7 inches. need new shorts. they're about 1-2 inches above my knee caps, and when I sit they rise to my thighs midway)
> 
> bass weejuns in burgundy (not pictured)


5" inseam is on point. I'm 6'3 and I rarely wear chino shorts longer than 5-6". If you have good legs, why not? I look like a clown in slim fit or pegged pants, so I might as well have fun where I can.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> Hey, with their recent expansion into home furnishings and other realms (weird), you never know if that green mermaid will be replaced by a golden fleece.


I think your prediction may be right! :smile:


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Trying to look fiduciary, i.e., trying to raise money:


Yes sir! Mighty nice.


----------



## bigwordprof

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/navyfitz.jpg/
BB ocbd
BB Fitz linen jacket
Tiebar ps
BB seersucker
Sperrys (unseen)


----------



## Ensiferous

Running out the door; picture not up to standards...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB 132Q
Polo cotton tie c.1985
Chinos
Cayman II


----------



## stcolumba

BB tie
Ledbury shirt


----------



## Beastmode101

Tilton said:


> 5" inseam is on point. I'm 6'3 and I rarely wear chino shorts longer than 5-6". If you have good legs, why not? I look like a clown in slim fit or pegged pants, so I might as well have fun where I can.


I'm sort of short and when I start weight training again, I"ll be pretty stocky, so I guess the 5 inch inseam is something that may work. You just need the legs for it like you said.



Trip English said:


> Beastmode - welcome. Glad to have you posting.
> 
> A few notes:
> 
> 1. The OCBD under a rugby shirt is best left in catalogs. Tucking in just ups the weirdness factor.
> 2. Donate the belt. I'm sure the Goodwill has a night drop.
> 3. Sew the flap back on the pocket so it looks better.
> 4. The shorts are a reasonably length. Being shorter a 5" inseam isn't too bad.
> 
> Keep posting. Some minor adjustments and you'll be good to go.


Will remember all of this, thank you for the help.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying to keep it super casual as I was meeting some friends of the GF for the first time. I should have replicated Hookem's look w/ the jeans.
> 
> TJN - Great look, love the sweater.
> 
> Hookem - I can relate. I often think y posts look repetitive. However, I do not find your posts too repetitive. I should have looked at your post before I went out today and stole your denim look.
> 
> Beastmode - Thanks. Keep watching everyone in here and you will learn quickly. I like the look w/ shorts, nice.


Thanks ocbd, the stuff you post looks great and it's a clean/simple as well. regarding your post on the polo and khaki chinos (looks great), do you prefer them at that length? personally for me, I prefer my polo sleeves hitting the bicep midway. I go by the motto, sun's out guns out. just a personal preference


----------



## The Rambler

very refined, stc. black shoes or brown?


----------



## The Rambler

"suns out, guns out." That's an lol, beast, you'll fit in well here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Beastmode101 said:


> Thanks ocbd, the stuff you post looks great and it's a clean/simple as well. regarding your post on the polo and khaki chinos (looks great), do you prefer them at that length? personally for me, I prefer my polo sleeves hitting the bicep midway. I go by the motto, sun's out guns out. just a personal preference


If it were a Polo styled shirt I would be okay with the mid bicep stopping point. However, the shirt you are wearing is long sleeved and I think that mid bicep would be reaching. Also, not a huge deal as I see others (even here) doing it from time to time, but only unbutton the top button of your shirt.

Bigwordprof - Great jacket.


----------



## hookem12387

Beastmode, your clothes all look like they may be a tad too big. Maybe slim fit shirts and a size down in shorts? It could just be the pictures.

OCBD, I go back and forth on it, but I actually like 2 ocbd butons undone a lot of the time. I think it's a personal preference issue.

Here's today very, very casual, pretty un-trad look, but I've been posting more pictures lately so I'll try to keep it up.


----------



## Trip English

*Hookem*, for the record I enjoy posts that show subtle degrees of difference. You, Cards, Orgetorix, & OCBD are some of my favorites for that reason. I know they can seem boring to take and post, but they really add to the thread.

*OCBD*, I also prefer 2 buttons if I'm unbuttoning. Not sure why, but it feels more "in the spirit" of unbuttoning.


----------



## Jovan

Beastmode101 said:


> Hookem, I like your posts, your fits are on point (wish I was tall). yours and oxford cloth button down's are ones that I can relate to b/c that's how I dress most of the time as college student.
> ___________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________
> The first pic is one from last month I think or perhaps a few weeks back, not sure. I posted it on styleforum and got burned lol, but I appreciated their tips/advice. I'm trying to add elements of more modern stuff and along with trad to my style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brooks brothers ocbd in slim fit(had two pockets, 1 was a flap pocket, I removed it with a razor, looks better now).
> 
> rugby shirt from some place (I can't remember, I got it in middle school and I'm now a Freshman in college but I can still fit most of my old clothes because I'm rather short. 5'8)
> 
> johnson and johnson burgundy belt
> 
> timex weekender with a navy strap
> 
> sperry a/o in classic brown
> 
> khaki chinos
> 
> I've been told to untuck the rugby shirt so the outfit would look better. Also, pls ignore the dirty mirror, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rl button down with green, white, and purple/blue stripes (can't tell) custom fit
> 
> land's end shorts (5 inch inseams I believe... lol, I thought they were 9 or 7 inches. need new shorts. they're about 1-2 inches above my knee caps, and when I sit they rise to my thighs midway)
> 
> bass weejuns in burgundy (not pictured)
> 
> girl products seen in the photo aren't mine btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wrinkly shirt details- vertical stripes in 3 colors (green, white, purple/blue)
> 
> Apologies about the bad pics. My iphone 4 is horrible and I can't find my other camera. Plus I'm not a really a "photogenic"/photo knowledgeable individual.


If you do the rugby over OCBD look, untuck the outer shirt. Basically, treat it like a sweater. However, if it's cold enough to wear two shirts, I'd say it's cold enough to wear long trousers.

The shorts inseam doesn't look too short on your height, though you may try 6" or 7" inseam. It's edging on the "power hiker" look.

The belt is fine, but keep it for wearing with suits and sport coats. Get yourself a couple of surcingle or D-ring belts for casual wear.



P Hudson said:


> Church wear on a cool Sunday morning: Wool/silk/linen jacket, LE shirt, Bean khakis, Minnetonka mocs. 1 pic with computer, 1 with camera.
> View attachment 3942
> View attachment 3943


Who made the sport coat?



oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying to keep it super casual as I was meeting some friends of the GF for the first time. I should have replicated Hookem's look w/ the jeans.


Nice. Sensible.



bigwordprof said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/707/navyfitz.jpg/
> BB ocbd
> BB Fitz linen jacket
> Tiebar ps
> BB seersucker
> Sperrys (unseen)


I'm digging this look. Is that an ecru OCBD?



Ensiferous said:


> Running out the door; picture not up to standards...
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> BB 132Q
> Polo cotton tie c.1985
> Chinos
> Cayman II


Looks good to me. Great madras tie.



stcolumba said:


> BB tie
> Ledbury shirt


How are the Ledbury shirts? I've been curious about if they're worth the price.



hookem12387 said:


> Beastmode, your clothes all look like they may be a tad too big. Maybe slim fit shirts and a size down in shorts? It could just be the pictures.
> 
> OCBD, I go back and forth on it, but I actually like 2 ocbd butons undone a lot of the time. I think it's a personal preference issue.
> 
> Here's today very, very casual, pretty un-trad look, but I've been posting more pictures lately so I'll try to keep it up.


You do very, very casual better than I do. Who made the striped t-shirt? I've been looking for something like that.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Who made the sport coat?


No idea. It's an old John Nordstrom jacket, not a sack (i.e. acceptable shoulders, darted), but I like the more-casual-than-navy look of the blue.


----------



## bigwordprof

It is ecru Jovan.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo jacket, Stewart tartan by LE, Polo khakis (more olive than they appear in thumbnail), Crew dirty bucks.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan, the shirt is Saks...discount from the end of last summer ($10?). I think they're closer to $30 regularly, and for that I'd rather just throw a few more dollars into a polo (well, more than a few but still)

Thanks, Trip


----------



## oxford cloth button down

And I forgot to post a pic.

Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers - Chambray (?) shirt. Can anyone give me an opinion? Here are some more shots. https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2011/12/thrifted-a-piece-of-clothing-history/

J.Crew - Essential chino in British khaki

Eliza Belt - Olive Tab & Buckle Surcingle

Clarks - Wallabee (aged & weathered)


----------



## hookem12387

OCBD, the shirt may be the slightest bit big in the shoulders, but it still looks pretty good


----------



## Trip English

I agree. Shirts with pocket flaps seem to be extra sensitive to correct sizing. Not bad for casual, though. Love the weathered wallabees. I wish they looked that good on me.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, for the feedback. I knew it was a little too big, but being that it is from a local-now-defunct Men's shop I couldn't pass it up. Especially for 2 dollars at the thrift store. 

What I was actually looking for feedback on was what kind of material it is? However, I am not sure if I will wear it again since it appears so big.


----------



## hookem12387

I don't think it's too big to wear again. Also, post a close up of the fabric


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> very refined, stc. black shoes or brown?


Thank you, sir! Oh, black AE plain toe oxfords


----------



## stcolumba

OCBD: I think the shirt looks great! Good purchase!

Jovan: Ledbury shirts are pricey...when compared to BB. I have both a regular fit and a trim fit. The regular fit is similar to a BB trim. The Ledbury trim is very trim--fornutately, it is a good fit for me. I really like the collar and the sleeve cuffs.


----------



## andcounting

From St. Pat's day.

BB Jacket, shirt, belt. Dockers (!) pants. No-name USA made shoes. Targyles.


----------



## andcounting

Same belt. BB Shirt. LE chinos. BB shoes.

My wife has been enjoying taking these kind of shots of the kids and every now and then my clothes peak her interest.


----------



## andcounting

My son's got it.


----------



## P Hudson

Graduation night: I won't show my gaudy robes. Because it always rains on our graduation, I'll wear this Polo mac over a BB sack, Hyde Park OCBD, gray trousers, Redwing Boots--and my U of Sheffield tie.

This is my 17th year of watching other people graduate. It remains a very satisfying occasion.



I might adjust my tie, but probably not because only the top will show through the robes anyway.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Graduation night: I won't show my gaudy robes. Because it always rains on our graduation, I'll wear this Polo mac over a BB sack, Hyde Park OCBD, gray trousers, Redwing Boots--and my U of Sheffield tie.
> 
> This is my 17th year of watching other people graduate. It remains a very satisfying occasion.
> 
> I might adjust my tie, but probably not because only the top will show through the robes anyway.


What a splendid sport coat and tie combination. A perfect look.


----------



## stcolumba

Enjoying the unusually warm weather on St Padraig's Day. 
Shirt: Taylor Stitch university stripe


----------



## Cardinals5

McGregor sc
LE ocbd
Hardy Amies tie
BB gator belt
HSM trou 
Alden tassels


----------



## K Street

Sometimes I wear darts.


----------



## jwooten

K Street said:


> Sometimes I wear darts.


That's when you use the Trip method of concealment, a little chest hair goes a long way.


----------



## Billax

This isn't a "What are you wearing today?" photo. It is a "What WERE you wearing in June 1963?" Forty-nine years ago.








Gray Haspel Pincord suit
Gant Hugger OCBD with locker loop and back collar button
Skinny rep tie (maker long since forgotten)
If memory serves, I was wearing J&M dark brown short wingtips


----------



## The Rambler

love it, thanks for sharing a snap from the Golden Age.


----------



## Beastmode101

Billax said:


> This isn't a "What are you wearing today?" photo. It is a "What WERE you wearing in June 1963?" Forty-nine years ago.
> 
> Gray Haspel Pincord suit
> Gant Hugger OCBD with locker loop and back collar button
> Skinny rep tie (maker long since forgotten)
> If memory serves, I was wearing J&M dark brown short wingtips


wow, that looks great. srs +1 on the ivy crew cut. I wish I could grow my hair out and get that.



stcolumba said:


> Enjoying the unusually warm weather on St Padraig's Day.
> Shirt: Taylor Stitch university stripe


That's a great shirt stcolumbia. How would you rate it compared to your other ocbds? I'm doing my research on the forum and looking for posts on some more ocbds to buy and I've come to the conclusion that the bb is probably the top pick (however, I don't really like the box plackets on their shirts, so I may go with Ratio ocbds because I read through Jovan's blog and he said they allowed you to customize the shirt).

Also, Hookem, your inbox is full.


----------



## hookem12387

Cleared out now; fire away.

Madras time:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Trip English

jwooten said:


> That's when you use the Trip method of concealment, a little chest hair goes a long way.


HA! I haven't had a little chest hair since I was 8.


----------



## Trip English

Bright sun. Looking forward to doing some yard work later on.










RL Polo ii
RL OCBD
RL Ribbon Belt
Uniqlo Jeans
Cole Haan bit loafers


----------



## hookem12387

Looks good, Trip. I find the difference between the Cole Haan and the Gucci bits so large that they really do supplement one another. The Cole Haan's are the softest, most minimal shoe I've ever encountered (vibrams aside); while the gucci bits are more robust (maybe because these thrifted ones were toppy'd before getting dropped off at the thrift).

Just a random note


----------



## Trip English

I agree with that. I've long thought of grabbing either a pair of Guccis or Alden Cape Cods, but I have a feeling I'm going to want to build up a nice layer of Belgian Shoes in the closet before I got adding a second pair of bits.


----------



## P Hudson

Press sack, BB old tattersal BD, LE originals, AE Steeple suede shoes, Lindsay Tartan Tie, Timex on Central, Rum mug from the Pusser's Company Store--British Virgin Islands.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pretty much the standard get-up with a J.Press hairline button-down, which next to univ. stripe might be my favorite pattern.

Cards - Excellent rig my friend.

Billax - Thanks for sharing. Also, I really want a pincord suit.

Andcounting - What a lovely looking family, too cute. I love that belt, btw.

P.Hudson - Great socks and brown suede makes the perfect backdrop.


----------



## TommyDawg

P Hudson said:


> Graduation night: I won't show my gaudy robes. Because it always rains on our graduation, I'll wear this Polo mac over a BB sack, Hyde Park OCBD, gray trousers, Redwing Boots--and my U of Sheffield tie.
> 
> This is my 17th year of watching other people graduate. It remains a very satisfying occasion.
> 
> I might adjust my tie, but probably not because only the top will show through the robes anyway.


 Love the jacket! Very sharp. Also, where's the ribbon watch band from?
Tom


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


> Sometimes I wear darts.


This is soooo sharp. Bright, but tasteful.


----------



## stcolumba

Beastmode101 said:


> That's a great shirt stcolumbia. How would you rate it compared to your other ocbds? I'm doing my research on the forum and looking for posts on some more ocbds to buy and I've come to the conclusion that the bb is probably the top pick (however, I don't really like the box plackets on their shirts, so I may go with Ratio ocbds because I read through Jovan's blog and he said they allowed you to customize the shirt).
> 
> .


Taylor Stitch shirts are pricey compared to BB. But, they are well made. (Made in the USA) This university stripe is very beefy and more slim that a BB slim.


----------



## Beastmode101

Thanks for the reply. I've looked at the site and the shirts do in fact look great and of high quality. The only thing that I don't about the shirt though is the fact that there aren't any pleats (Side pleats). I own a shirt without pleats and I think it's pretty uncomfortable and restrictive. Along with that I'm gonna be trying to put on at least 30 lbs from now till spring of next year (weight training again).


----------



## Hardiw1

TommyDawg said:


> Love the jacket! Very sharp. Also, where's the ribbon watch band from?
> Tom


I bet you a shiny nickle that it's a central band......


----------



## cecil47

Billax said:


> This isn't a "What are you wearing today?" photo. It is a "What WERE you wearing in June 1963?" Forty-nine years ago.
> If memory serves, I was wearing J&M dark brown short wingtips


Diapers. ;o)


----------



## Billax

cecil47 said:


> Diapers. ;o)


Funny, cecil! :smile: I hope you wore 3/2 roll sack diapers.


----------



## cecil47

andcounting said:


> View attachment 3957
> 
> 
> My son's got it.


This is absolutely perfect. 
Hope for this look with the grandson. He's got a lot of Ed Hardy-esque tees to overcome, though. There is hope, as he does like his seersucker.


----------



## Brio1

Trip English said:


> HA! I haven't had a little chest hair since I was 8.


I read somewhere on a blog that you were hired as an extra during the filming of " I Was a Teenage Werewolf ". Is this true, sir? :icon_smile:

https://www.neatorama.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/teenage-werewolf.jpg


----------



## P Hudson

TommyDawg said:


> Love the jacket! Very sharp. Also, where's the ribbon watch band from?
> Tom


Hardiw1 got it right: my band is always from Central Watch.

Hookem, that is a great madras shirt you're wearing in #26269.

OCBD: I agree with you about the fine stripe shirt being second only to the University stripe. I have an old one from BB that is starting to make the transition from weekday to weekend, much to my disappointment since I'm not sure it can be replaced. I recently bought something that I think comes close at BB's 30 per cent sale, but I won't have it in hand for a few months.


----------



## Jovan

Didn't wear anything of note today, just a navy t-shirt (American Apparel... meh), patch madras shorts, olive surcingle belt, and Sperry Top-Siders. Eagerly awaiting the exchanged chinos from Lands' End if they ever get here and the L.L. Bean boats so I can start breaking them in at home.

All great looks, don't know where to start.



P Hudson said:


> Graduation night: I won't show my gaudy robes. Because it always rains on our graduation, I'll wear this Polo mac over a BB sack, Hyde Park OCBD, gray trousers, Redwing Boots--and my U of Sheffield tie.
> 
> This is my 17th year of watching other people graduate. It remains a very satisfying occasion.
> 
> I might adjust my tie, but probably not because only the top will show through the robes anyway.


Congrats on seeing another year of freshly indoctrinated-- I mean, educated students. :icon_smile_big:



Cardinals5 said:


> McGregor sc
> LE ocbd
> Hardy Amies tie
> BB gator belt
> HSM trou
> Alden tassels


 Another awesome look. The break on those trousers is maybe a bit high for my tastes, but the socks matching your shoes help. I am envious of that '60s tweed, the shoulders look much softer than the one I have.



K Street said:


> Sometimes I wear darts.


Nothing to be ashamed of. Where did you get that great engine turned tie bar?



Billax said:


> This isn't a "What are you wearing today?" photo. It is a "What WERE you wearing in June 1963?" Forty-nine years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gray Haspel Pincord suit
> Gant Hugger OCBD with locker loop and back collar button
> Skinny rep tie (maker long since forgotten)
> If memory serves, I was wearing J&M dark brown short wingtips


Thanks for this look back, very educational. It's too bad Gant isn't quite what it was.



Beastmode101 said:


> wow, that looks great. srs +1 on the ivy crew cut. I wish I could grow my hair out and get that.


Unless you're enlisted, do it! I tried the Ivy League cut once and it didn't suit me, but at least my curiosity was sated.



hookem12387 said:


> Cleared out now; fire away.
> 
> Madras time:


Love the colour of those chinos. I'll need to add navy boat shoes to my rotation.



P Hudson said:


> Press sack, BB old tattersal BD, LE originals, AE Steeple suede shoes, Lindsay Tartan Tie, Timex on Central, Rum mug from the Pusser's Company Store--British Virgin Islands.
> 
> View attachment 3959


You always look so surprised to have the camera there! Solid outfit.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Pretty much the standard get-up with a J.Press hairline button-down, which next to univ. stripe might be my favorite pattern.


Hairline stripe is underrated, IMO.


----------



## Himself

Jovan said:


> Hairline stripe is underrated, IMO.


I'm fond of it too. BB had some recently, but they were dinky-collared sport shirts, even dinkier than usual.


----------



## P Hudson

I love a cool evening: sweater weather has arrived.


----------



## jwooten

Hurrah! Spring is here!









Couldn't help myself today even though the walk to work was a bit brisk.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jwooten - I have that shirt and am excited to break it out this year. I love finding PRL shirts w/o the icon. I thought the "fun" pattern may be a bit much for me, but you make it look good.

Phudson - Great look with the madras (pants?). I hope they are pants because that would look fantastic!


----------



## CMDC

McGregor 3/2 sack
LE pinpoint ocbd
PRL repp
BB khakis
AE Kenwood




























Yesterday, all Brooks...


----------



## K Street




----------



## Trip English

CMDC - I like that McGregor.

Today:


















Jacket: RL Hacking
Shirt: RL Club Collar
Tie: Rugby
Pants: Bills M3
Shoes: RL Tassels


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Trip English said:


> CMDC - I like that McGregor.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: RL Hacking
> Shirt: RL Club Collar
> Tie: Rugby
> Pants: Bills M3
> Shoes: RL Tassels


That jacket is perfection. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trip - The whole outfit is perfection.


----------



## P Hudson

CMDC said:


> McGregor 3/2 sack
> LE pinpoint ocbd
> PRL repp
> BB khakis
> AE Kenwood


When people say 'the good old days' weren't necessarily better, I'm going to start replying that while it may be true in some regard, at least they had jackets like this one (and Jovan's and a few others). I know I'm repeating myself, but I just don't understand why these jackets are not a perennial part of warm-weather clothing.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Brothers boring. I like boring.
Shirt: Taylor Stitch


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

stcolumba said:


> Brooks Brothers boring. I like boring.
> Shirt: Taylor Stitch


Simple doesn't mean boring. Simple done this well is pretty far from it.


----------



## Ensiferous

Trip English said:


>


Trip, this is great.

I'd really like to be able to rock a pinned club, but they just don't compliment me, unfortunately.


----------



## P Hudson

Nothing new here: BB sack, LE Highlander, older LE chinos, Minnetonka mocs.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> When people say 'the good old days' weren't necessarily better, I'm going to start replying that while it may be true in some regard, at least they had jackets like this one (and Jovan's and a few others). I know I'm repeating myself, but I just don't understand why these jackets are not a perennial part of warm-weather clothing.


Agreed. The early '60s was a high point in trim-not-tight clothing that still looks good today. Sometimes lapels and ties were a little too narrow for my tastes, like Billax's old photo (no offence, I just prefer 2 3/4" to 3"), but everything surrounding them was generally cut well.


----------



## Trip English

I think there's a timidity in mens dress. The recent explosion in #menswear on the internet has only affected pockets of the male population. Maybe cuts have gotten a little bit slimmer and shoes a little less boxy, but overall I see guys dressing the same way they always have - as if any deviation from the norm will result in total humiliation. It's a shame, but it's clear why there are no good men's shops left and non-iron is taking over the textile world.


----------



## Cowtown

PHudson - glad to see another fan of Minnetonka mocs.


----------



## hookem12387

Moot days are suit days (ha, it rhymes)
The pants don't have the fit issue that appears in the photo (thigh pulling)


----------



## Jovan

You're sitting down, so naturally they'll look a bit tighter. I don't think I've ever seen you in a suit before, much less a spread collar, but you do it well. Just wish I could see a standing up shot to appreciate fit.


----------



## williamson

Jovan said:


> The early '60s was a high point in trim-not-tight clothing that still looks good today. Sometimes lapels and ties were a little too narrow...but everything surrounding them was generally cut well.


Emphatic agreement here. Many writers on these fora praise the styles of the 1930s up to the nines, but surely the period around 1960 was, as Jovan says, another "high spot", before the exaggerated narrowness he mentions cut in. The jackets mentioned by P Hudson would be great in warm weather.


----------



## Jovan

I love my madras sport coat to death, though I do try to rotate it with my hopsack blazer in warm weather. Clearly, I need more warm weather sport coats (and suits!) but I'm working on that.

One thing I can't get into is candy striped seersucker. I'd gladly buy solid seersucker, but almost no one makes it off the rack. (With the exception of the badly cut stuff from Bean Signature last year.)


----------



## Cardinals5

Looking sharp, Hook!

















Hilton hopsack
Eagle Shirtmakers flap-pocket ocbd
BB pants
Footjoy brown tassels


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
LE light gray chinos
AE Randolph


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> You're sitting down, so naturally they'll look a bit tighter. I don't think I've ever seen you in a suit before, much less a spread collar, but you do it well. Just wish I could see a standing up shot to appreciate fit.


I'll get a standing picture next time I suit up. I know this is sacrilege, but I don't really like point collars; I'm either a button down or a spread person.

Thanks, Cards


----------



## Hardiw1

hookem12387 said:


> I'll get a standing picture next time I suit up. I know this is sacrilege, but I don't really like point collars; I'm either a button down or a spread person.
> 
> Thanks, Cards


Thought I was weird in thinking that way myself , but I agree with you on the collars. I'm either a button down or spread. Not a fan of point.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

Hardiw1 said:


> Thought I was weird in thinking that way myself , but I agree with you on the collars. I'm either a button down or spread. Not a fan of point.


For what it's worth (very little), I agree. Though it should be said that my spread-to-button down ratio is about 1-14. The only time I wouldn't wear a BD is something extremely formal in the evening where suits rather than black tie is required. Or maybe presenting an argument in front of the Supreme Court.


----------



## K Street




----------



## K Street

[SUB][/SUB]


CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> LE light gray chinos
> AE Randolph


Nearly wore that same coat today!


----------



## hookem12387

My grandfather's old Lacoste, note the giant collar


----------



## leisureclass

Pushing 80 in Boston today, ridiculous.








Brooksgate OCBD, Polo Prospect khakis, Izod ribbon belt - Timex on Press strap


----------



## CMDC

K Street said:


> Nearly wore that same coat today!


Now that would have been embarrassing if we'd have bumped into each other. I know a few others here have the same jacket. We should form a band or something.


----------



## The Rambler

Lots of high quality posts. Cards, there's something about those footjoy tassels - how do they differ from the Aldens? CMDC, last two jackets both homers, esp. yesterday's. K St, those crisp stripes are great with the vivid tie; Hook, very distingue. I think the point collar works better than a spread would, with your lean, youthful look.

Thought I'd try pink/purple today:


----------



## stcolumba

Lunch.


----------



## Topsider

The Rambler said:


> Thought I'd try pink/purple today:


I would've been skeptical of the idea of pairing a pink shirt with a purple tie, but you pulled that off nicely.


----------



## P Hudson

With sweater for morning activities; with jacket for lecture.
BB A&S sweater, BB unistripe, LE Charter collection tie, BB herringbone jacket, Timex on Central, gray trousers, Polo otc argyles, AE Fultons.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, top, result surprised me too.


----------



## AlanC

hookem12387 said:


> I know this is sacrilege, but I don't really like point collars; I'm either a button down or a spread person.


That's exactly my own approach.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Lunch.


Like the bow.


----------



## dorji

K Street said:


> Nearly wore that same coat today!


That is a good looking coat!

Cards- like the lapels!

Looking good everybody! PHud thanks for the comments on graduation, I enjoyed your post.


----------



## eagle2250

hookem12387 said:


> My grandfather's old Lacoste, note the giant collar


Hookem12387: Speaking as just another Pappa/grandfather, you are looking great in his vintage Lacoste and doing your Grandfather proud today!


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> Like the bow.


Thanks. I like your signature quote by Warren St John. I may steal this!


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


> My grandfather's old Lacoste, note the giant collar


This looks great


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, yall. I appreciate it. My grandfather and I were fairly close, at least as much as we could be given that he lived in Indiana, so being able to fit into his old polo shirts was really a nice way to keep him around for me.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> I would've been skeptical of the idea of pairing a pink shirt with a purple tie, but you pulled that off nicely.


Not all pink shirts and purple ties are created equal!!


----------



## govteach51

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, yall. I appreciate it. My grandfather and I were fairly close, at least as much as we could be given that he lived in Indiana, so being able to fit into his old polo shirts was really a nice way to keep him around for me.


I understand. I was very close to my grandfather and when he passed, I received several of his old fedoras. I still wear them and I am reminded of him each time I do....


----------



## Trip English

Shirt: Land's End Paintbrush (barely shown)
Pants: Rugby 
Shoes: Sperry's

What's in that shopping bag? Who knows. Could be anything.


----------



## K Street




----------



## oxford cloth button down

The univ. stripe button-down is probably the best shirt I have found to pair with navy chinos.

KStreet - I use photobucket. It's not too bad. I like my larger size pics, but there are other options.

Hookem - Glad to see you steadily posting pics!

Trip - Nice green Sperry's.


----------



## P Hudson

Day and Night:
Press Sack, BB original polo, BB square, Crew chinos, Minnetonka mocs.

LE cotton crew. I can't believe I'm reduced to this. Where are all those wool crews I used to wear!? I still can't find the one I'm looking for, but I'm still looking.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros everything from head to foot. As Jovan has written, someday a Golden Fleece will be on that coffee cup.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


I like this combination.


----------



## jwooten

From yesterday.







Reaching the end of my research, can't wait to have a full closet again.

oxford cloth button down, in my experience with navy chino's, the very light/greyish blue OCBD also works well but my personal favorite is a navy (or other dark primary color) gingham. When wearing similar shades of a color(blue), texture and pattern has much more effect.


----------



## stcolumba

New Brooks Bros tie.
Taylor Stitch shirt


----------



## andcounting

From a traffic ticket. BB tie I recognize.


----------



## dkoernert

stcolumba said:


> BB tie
> Ledbury shirt


I know this was a few days ago, but I just caught it. Love the Ledbury shirt! I frequent Richmond and am quite fond of Ledbury shirts.


----------



## Billax

Weather predicted for San Jose at noon: 62º sunny, with no wind

Down to San Jose for a business lunch, then off to a High School lacrosse game. No tie. Here's the pile.









Vineyard Vines Sport Coat
J Press trim-fit Club collar - Oxford Cloth body, pin point collar
BB pocket square (first time w/ a square other than white linen... feeling very newbie)
Leather Man belt cotton web with lacrosse ribbon
LE Khaki twills
some non-descript mid-calf socks
AE Tan Calf Kenwoods


----------



## K Street




----------



## hookem12387

I'll get a normal, standing WIWT this weekend. For now:


----------



## Cowtown

Billax - That is quite a nice looking rig you have assembled. Good luck to your lax squad.


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Cowtown, Here it is on the flesh. Changed Pocket Square color because the Green Square tilted to blue and the green in the Jacket tilted toward yellow.














































I wondered how the open club collar would look. I ended up liking it, because I considered the white pinpoint would serve as neck ornamentation in lieu of a tie - and ties in the Valley are, shall I say, uncommon. Still, I'm very eager to hear contrary opinions!


----------



## Trip English

Andcounting - That's fantastic! All we need now is a trad mug shot. You look as though you might have been aware that you were being photographed by big brother.

Billax - I like the composition of the outfit laid out. What are your thoughts on the Vineyard Vines jacket. They don't get a lot of love around here and, although it's not really my style, it looks like the quality is pretty good for the price.

Today:










Pretty casual for a few home visits. Probably wouldn't have worn the jackets if I didn't need the pockets. One of my least favorite things about the heat is the lack of storage.

The jacket's Ralph Lauren for those keeping score.


----------



## The Rambler

That pocket square looks terrific Billax!


----------



## andcounting

Trip,

I'll see what I can do on the mug shot. 

The pattern match from chest to sleeve on that jacket is great!


----------



## Beastmode101

wore this to the doctor's. knee is still swollen (Darn) so i can't really go to the gym. may take another month of visits (2 times a week) to heal up.

saliing baseball style cap (gonna get into sailing this summer)
J crew ocbd in blue
land's end 7 inch chino shorts
Sperry A/O's in Sahara

bad pic quality


----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


> New Brooks Bros tie.
> Taylor Stitch shirt


Love it. And apparently they offer a straight tie version. Must....Resist....


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> That pocket square looks terrific Billax!


But for you, Sir, it never would have occurred. Thanks!


----------



## P Hudson

Perfect day:


----------



## Billax

Trip English said:


> Billax - I like the composition of the outfit laid out. What are your thoughts on the Vineyard Vines jacket. They don't get a lot of love around here and, although it's not really my style, it looks like the quality is pretty good for the price.


This is the only thing I own by Vineyard Vines, so I can't generalize much. I purchased it at a VV outlet store I'd gone into on a whim. I liked the fabric, pattern drape, hand, and fit and when I checked the tags, I saw "Dorset" on one of the tacked on tags. Knowing that was a Southwick model for a darted 2-button, I bought it. I've had good luck with Southwick sport coats, suits, and overcoats.

Only had it a couple of years, and have worn it no more than five times, so I can't comment on durability. Would I buy it again for the $120 I gave for it? In a heartbeat.


----------



## Cowtown

Billax - I am very pleasantly surprised to hear VV uses Southwick for jackets. I assumed they had them made offshore.


----------



## TJN

Trip English said:


> CMDC - I like that McGregor.
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: RL Hacking
> Shirt: RL Club Collar
> Tie: Rugby
> Pants: Bills M3
> Shoes: RL Tassels


Loving the collar pin, Trip.


----------



## The Rambler

K Street said:


> Love it. And apparently they offer a straight tie version. Must....Resist....


I'm also a fan of the straight bow, in fact I donated the last of my butterfly, or whatever they're called, to the tie box last time around.


----------



## Billax

Cowtown said:


> Billax - I am very pleasantly surprised to hear VV uses Southwick for jackets. I assumed they had them made offshore.


To be clear, the one I bought is a Southwick and has the "Union Made in the USA" tag inside an interior pocket. Not having bought any other sport coats there, I can't vouch for anything other than my purchase.

P.S. Thanks for the good wishes for the boy's High School lax team. They prevailed yesterday, 17-3. Five games in eight days has 'em kinda dragging. Still undefeated for the season, though.


----------



## Hardiw1

Posted a question about this belt/shoe combination in the Trad Answer thread. Here was my attempt at it yesterday evening. Wedding rehearsal and dinner. Jacket was off half the evening. Rehearsal at church, dinner at country/golf club. Sorry for bad phone pics.

Corbin sack
BB slim fit
local shop ps
Leatherman ltd.
LE legacy chinos
argyles
Cole Haan


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Out for a walk to get enjoy the weather and to get a coffee.

Levi - 501 STF

Gap - Old white polo

Clarks - Old Wallabees

hardiw1 - Great jacket.

Billax - Inspiring as always. Good to see a post from you.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax -- Like the look with the VV jacket. You make the contrast collar shirt look great without a tie, which I wouldn't expect to work at all. It was a bold choice, but you pulled it off really well.

Beastmode101 -- Sailing is the best. Don't expect it to be anything like this :smile:: https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2011/07/sailing-with-kjp-and-unabashedly-prep.html

Hardiw1 -- You made that belt and those shoes work really well together. They work better in an outfit instead of in a photo next to each other like when you posted the picture. The whole look is really cool.

OCBD: I like this last look. I want a pair of wallabees sometime; especially after reading the review on your blog.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, you're all fantastic. Sorry, another cop out by not individually commenting, but it would take a while to quote and comment on everything I liked!



TJN said:


> Loving the collar pin, Trip.


That's exactly how I want a club collar, too. Totally soft, like a button-down.


----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


> Posted a question about this belt/shoe combination in the Trad Answer thread. Here was my attempt at it yesterday evening. Wedding rehearsal and dinner. Jacket was off half the evening. Rehearsal at church, dinner at country/golf club. Sorry for bad phone pics.
> 
> Corbin sack
> BB slim fit
> local shop ps
> Leatherman ltd.
> LE legacy chinos
> argyles
> Cole Haan


I've said it before and I'll say it again. You and Corbin were made for each other. Lovin' the pattern and texture of that jacket!
Like those Cole Haan cap toes, too!


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> LE light gray chinos
> AE Randolph


Sorry I'm so late in commenting on this, CMDC. STUNNING LOOK!


----------



## Trip English

I love the oxford cloth shirt with a club collar and I'm shocked how hard they are to find. This one was on a sale rack at an RL outlet and is alpha sized. You'd think with the #menswear explosion on the internet that more places would be tackling these basic staples but instead they're clamoring to see who can make the most neon yellow soled wingtips. DAMN YOU MCNAIRY!!!!


----------



## P Hudson

BB silky tweed, BB country club bd (very nice cut and cloth, but fused collar!), gray trousers, Redwing GTs in cherry:


----------



## Trip English

A casual day.



















Sport Coat: RL Polo II
Shirt: Land's End (detail of some of the wear - the shirt is about 4 years old)
Belt: Club Monaco
Pants: Rugby
Shoes: New Balance


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> A casual day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport Coat: RL Polo II
> Shirt: Land's End (detail of some of the wear - the shirt is about 4 years old)
> Belt: Club Monaco
> Pants: Rugby
> Shoes: New Balance


No no no. You're doing it wrong. I'm not supposed to think that NB sneakers are COOL or COMPLEMENT AN OUTFIT. :smile:


----------



## farrago

Billax said:


> To be clear, the one I bought is a Southwick and has the "Union Made in the USA" tag inside an interior pocket. Not having bought any other sport coats there, I can't vouch for anything other than my purchase.
> 
> P.S. Thanks for the good wishes for the boy's High School lax team. They prevailed yesterday, 17-3. Five games in eight days has 'em kinda dragging. Still undefeated for the season, though.


That would be SI, I presume.


----------



## Trip English

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No no no. You're doing it wrong. I'm not supposed to think that NB sneakers are COOL or COMPLEMENT AN OUTFIT. :smile:


I think as long as you keep to simpler vintage style sneakers you can't go wrong. You don't want to look like Dr. House.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> I think as long as you keep to simpler vintage style sneakers you can't go wrong. You don't want to look like Dr. House.


Sure. I mean, I actually prefer Chuck Taylors to boat shoes. I also have a hankering (spurred by Heavy Tweed Jacket's posts of Ivy League students in the late '70s) for white Nike running shoes, which a sick part of me thinks would be cool with a corduroy suit. It might be better for all involved if I stop thinking that by the time I can afford either of those things.


----------



## Trip English

Between old Ivy photos and Wes Anderson movies theres ample inspiration for mixing sneakers and corduroy.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I love the oxford cloth shirt with a club collar and I'm shocked how hard they are to find. This one was on a sale rack at an RL outlet and is alpha sized. You'd think with the #menswear explosion on the internet that more places would be tackling these basic staples but instead they're clamoring to see who can make the most neon yellow soled wingtips. DAMN YOU MCNAIRY!!!!


It's a slow process. You're lucky that fit you with it being alpha sized.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> Between old Ivy photos and Wes Anderson movies theres ample inspiration for mixing sneakers and corduroy.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## hookem12387

The I need a tan edition:


----------



## Jovan

Nah. Stay pale.


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


> Love it. And apparently they offer a straight tie version. Must....Resist....


*
SURRENDER!! RESISTANCE IS FUTILE!*


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


> The I need a tan edition:


Ready for summer! Liking the shirt.


----------



## MattR

Good morning, everyone,

Long-time lurker, first time poster. This part of the forum has been a real inspiration, and I thought I'd finally jump in feet first and post something. I'm still finding my way through what I like and don't, so feedback is always appreciated! Also, apologies for the poor phone pictures - my apartment has either too much light or not enough. 

In any case, I wore this out for coffee with the lady of the house this morning.


----------



## Billax

Good morning, MattR. Thanks for posting on the Trad Forum!

Here's my outfit this Sunday morning. Weather in San Francisco is 46º mostly cloudy and winds are calm. Trying to get in a few more days of tweeds.


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Sailing is the best. Don't expect it to be anything like this :smile:: https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2011/07/sailing-with-kjp-and-unabashedly-prep.html


In the beginning, expect it to be more like this:


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Nah. Stay pale.


Seconded. Melanoma is not trad, nor are biopsy scars.


----------



## hookem12387

stcolumba said:


> Ready for summer! Liking the shirt.


Thanks, and it is the summer here; 90 out yesterday.


----------



## Orgetorix

Bit wrinkled from sitting in church. Can you spot the spot where a bird crapped on my shoulder?


----------



## cecil47

Topsider said:


> In the beginning, expect it to be more like this:


Been there - In a Colorado mountain reservoir with about 35 degree snowmelt!


----------



## Trip English

Org, that's a superb tie & pocket square. A very subtle acknowledgement of the season. Well done as usual.


----------



## P Hudson

Hardly worth posting: brown suit, LE unistripe ocbd, LE A&S belt, BB square, Minnetonka mocs, Timex on Central:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Hardly worth posting: brown suit, LE unistripe ocbd, LE A&S belt, BB square, Minnetonka mocs, Timex on Central:
> View attachment 3999
> View attachment 4000


Can't see the fabric well enough to say for sure, but if anyone can pull off wearing a suit (Brown no less) with no socks, no tie, a pocket square and mocs, it's you! For some reason, I'm focused on the A&S belt, and that seems to make everything OK. Of course, I have no idea why, but *I like it.*


----------



## Jovan

This outfit got me a yell of, "Man, you kids tryin' to look pimp these days but you ain't no pimp!" from someone across the street. Well, at least they were kind enough to acknowledge I'm not a pimp...

Apologies for the photo quality.



Gentry Penney's Madras
LE OCBD
Levi's 501 STF
slightly short shirt sleeves not showing

Unseen:
navy/red J. Crew surcingle
chocolate Top-Siders
no socks, because I live to please Trip


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> This outfit got me a yell of, "Man, you kids tryin' to look pimp these days but you ain't no pimp!" from someone across the street. Well, at least they were kind enough to acknowledge I'm not a pimp...
> 
> Apologies for the photo quality.
> 
> Gentry Penney's Madras
> LE OCBD
> Levi's 501 STF
> slightly short shirt sleeves not showing
> 
> Unseen:
> navy/red J. Crew surcingle
> chocolate Top-Siders
> no socks, because I live to please Trip


Now, that's nice. Really nice!


----------



## Roycru

Waiting for the tram to go to up to The Getty Center yesterday....

BB blazer
Faconnable shirt
Lyle & Scott Fairisle 
LE trousers
Gold Toe Socks
Rockport shoes

BB belt with embroidered yachting pennants
Hamilton Railway Special pocket watch

(I am not the one who selected Christopher's clothing.)

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...91412373396_741238395_9250060_875158961_n.jpg


----------



## P Hudson

Roycru said:


> Waiting for the tram to go to up to The Getty Center yesterday....
> 
> BB blazer
> Faconnable shirt
> Lyle & Scott Fairisle
> LE trousers
> Gold Toe Socks
> Rockport shoes
> 
> BB belt with embroidered yachting pennants
> Hamilton Railway Special pocket watch


Nice.


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> Can't see the fabric well enough to say for sure, but if anyone can pull off wearing a suit (Brown no less) with no socks, no tie, a pocket square and mocs, it's you! For some reason, I'm focused on the A&S belt, and that seems to make everything OK. Of course, I have no idea why, but *I like it.*


Thanks (I think). The suit is actually a truer brown (less greenish) than the pic suggests, and the belt is slightly more vibrant.


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Waiting for the tram to go to up to The Getty Center yesterday....
> 
> BB blazer
> Faconnable shirt
> Lyle & Scott Fairisle
> LE trousers
> Gold Toe Socks
> Rockport shoes
> 
> BB belt with embroidered yachting pennants
> Hamilton Railway Special pocket watch
> 
> (I am not the one who selected Christopher's clothing.)
> 
> https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hph...91412373396_741238395_9250060_875158961_n.jpg


Very appealing outfit, Sir!


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


> This outfit got me a yell of, "Man, you kids tryin' to look pimp these days but you ain't no pimp!" from someone across the street. Well, at least they were kind enough to acknowledge I'm not a pimp...
> 
> Apologies for the photo quality.
> 
> Gentry Penney's Madras
> LE OCBD
> Levi's 501 STF
> slightly short shirt sleeves not showing
> 
> Unseen:
> navy/red J. Crew surcingle
> chocolate Top-Siders
> no socks, because I live to please Trip


What kind of pimps has this guy seen before wearing madras, jeans, and boat shoes? And, who yells that at someone across the street?

Looking good by the way.


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


>


Is that by any chance the wool-cashmere from J. Press FW08 I've been dying to own since...well...2008?


----------



## Jovan

Forgot to say earlier, I'm digging all the looks on display. You guys serve as great inspiration alongside the best dressers of the last century. (Thank you, Alan Flusser's _Dressing the Man_.)



Billax said:


> Now, that's nice. Really nice!


Thank you. From someone who lived through the era half my sport coats and ties come from, that means a lot. 



Hardiw1 said:


> What kind of pimps has this guy seen before wearing madras, jeans, and boat shoes? And, who yells that at someone across the street?
> 
> Looking good by the way.


I was wondering the same thing. He seemed a little... off kilter to be fair. Usually when people say, "You look pimp!" nowadays they mean it as a good thing (e.g. _Pimp My Ride_), but I'm not sure how this came to be. It's as baffling as using "gay" or "retarded" as synonyms for stupid.

Thanks. I almost wore a tie, but decided the occasion didn't merit it. Apologies to williamson.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> Is that by any chance the wool-cashmere from J. Press FW08 I've been dying to own since...well...2008?


You have a discerning eye, Sir!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> This outfit got me a yell of, "Man, you kids tryin' to look pimp these days but you ain't no pimp!" from someone across the street. Well, at least they were kind enough to acknowledge I'm not a pimp...
> 
> Apologies for the photo quality.
> 
> Gentry Penney's Madras
> LE OCBD
> Levi's 501 STF
> slightly short shirt sleeves not showing
> 
> Unseen:
> navy/red J. Crew surcingle
> chocolate Top-Siders
> no socks, because I live to please Trip


I do like that jacket, Jovan...goes well with the rest of your ensemble. However, LOL, the street commentary on your rig seems to be literal proof that "snowbird retirees" are not us friendly as we retirees deciding to tough winters out at home!


----------



## Bucksfan

Topsider said:


> In the beginning, expect it to be more like this:


Admittedly off-topic, but I had to jump in. It's not racing unless you get a little wet. It's the recovery time from a capsize that separates the pack. (I grew up racing Flying Juniors, and we would quite literally practice capsize recovery drills for an entire day, a couple times per month)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










It feels like winter again here, back to the lower 40's. Cold after a week in the 80's

Great Summer 'fits Hookem and Jovan


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels like winter again here, back to the lower 40's. Cold after a week in the 80's


Nice look, oxford cloth button down! Also enjoyed your blog post on the Baracuta Harrington jacket.


----------



## leisureclass

Billax said:


> You have a discerning eye, Sir!
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Surprising because I was going to guess Andover Shop. I recently thrifted a very similar jacket, same high roll, same tweed, and it's AS. Either way, great look Billax, now I know what tie to pair mine with...


----------



## P Hudson

*Possibly the best sack ever*

Press sack, BB pinpoint, BB square, LE wool plaid trousers, Timex on Central, Redwing boots:


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros fuddy-duddy day


----------



## Cowtown

Beautiful collar roll stcolumba


----------



## Saltydog

Cowtown said:


> Beautiful collar roll stcolumba


+1. Just right!


----------



## Billax

Originally Posted by *Cowtown* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1286330#post1286330
Beautiful collar roll stcolumba

*Saltydog* replies:
+1. Just right!​_"Work hard, rock hard, eat hard, sleep hard, grow big, wear glasses if you need 'em"--the Webb Wilder Credo
_________________
_Another +1 from me. stcolumba starts with a very good collar (BB) and manipulates it into greatness. My compliments, Sir!​


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Originally Posted by *Cowtown* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1286330#post1286330
> Beautiful collar roll stcolumba
> 
> *Saltydog* replies:
> +1. Just right!​_"Work hard, rock hard, eat hard, sleep hard, grow big, wear glasses if you need 'em"--the Webb Wilder Credo
> _________________
> _Another +1 from me. stcolumba starts with a very good collar (BB) and manipulates it into greatness. My compliments, Sir!​


You are all very, very kind. But, I think BB deserves all the credit!


----------



## Hardiw1

P Hudson said:


> Press sack, BB pinpoint, BB square, LE wool plaid trousers, Timex on Central, Redwing boots:


This just hits the spot. Very nice sir.


----------



## Hardiw1

MattR said:


> Good morning, everyone,
> 
> Long-time lurker, first time poster. This part of the forum has been a real inspiration, and I thought I'd finally jump in feet first and post something. I'm still finding my way through what I like and don't, so feedback is always appreciated! Also, apologies for the poor phone pictures - my apartment has either too much light or not enough.
> 
> In any case, I wore this out for coffee with the lady of the house this morning.


Keep em coming and welcome.


----------



## Hardiw1

Billax said:


>


ZZ Top's "Sharp Dressed Man" insidiously plays in the background.


----------



## stcolumba

dkoernert said:


> I know this was a few days ago, but I just caught it. Love the Ledbury shirt! I frequent Richmond and am quite fond of Ledbury shirts.


Wish I lived near Richmond! While I own only a few Ledbury shirts, I am very impressed with the craftsmanship and fit. I like their short run offerings. Very clever marketing.


----------



## The Rambler

Trying (too hard?) to brighten up blue blazer/gray flannels

Cav twill blazer, Press royal oxford, Anderson Fair Isle, Hober square, Hiltl slacks, Kabbaz socks, LHS:


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## CMDC

No name 2b tweed sack
BB yellow ocbd
School tie
BB khakis
AE Grayson


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Yesterday
No name 3/2 green herringbone tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Langrock repp
LLB double L's
Alden AWW


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Billax

Weather in San Francisco: 56º cloudy and windy. Rain on the way.


















JAB Merino Wool Polo sweater
Press Uni stripe OCBD
Hober Atkinson's Poplin tie
JAB 3 Button Navy blazer over the sweater now


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## Ensiferous

Winter-like weather this morning:

Orvis 3/2 Harris Taransay tweed sack
Navy lamb's wool crewneck ($35 JAB after 70% off)
Polo Yarmouth OCBD
BB repp
Chinos
Macneils in brown calf


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous: great clothes, great pictures. Almost makes me want to use a real camera.

BB sack, Eagle OCPPBD, Timex on central, LE khakis, Pantharella socks, AE Waldens:


----------



## Ensiferous

P Hudson, that is a great look for you; casual but professional, completely natural but polished.

I will gladly trade my camera for your excellent BB sack! ;-)

Edited to add a few words of encouragement that you do, indeed, treat yourself to a new camera since I, for one, would enjoy seeing all the details of your outfits in high-resolution. Hoping that you can!


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


> P Hudson, that is a great look for you; casual but professional, completely natural but polished.
> 
> I will gladly trade my camera for your excellent BB sack! ;-)
> 
> Edited to add a few words of encouragement that you do, indeed, treat yourself to a new camera since I, for one, would enjoy seeing all the details of your outfits in high-resolution. Hoping that you can!


Thanks for the kind words. The way to get trad stuff on the cheap is to buy it when it is out of style. I think I paid $20 for that jacket--a long time ago. Concerning the camera, I've bought them for my wife and for my children, but would never buy myself one. Maybe when it is time for one of them to upgrade, I'll grab theirs. Or maybe if I ever get one of those phone-things with a camera, it will take better pics than my Mac. Can't really see myself buying one of those either, now that I think about it.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson, I am envious of you owning that herringbone tweed. Perfect cut, true soft shoulders...

I keep telling myself that someday I'll be rich and I can just have a tailor copy all these things I envy. :biggrin2:


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> P Hudson, I am envious of you owning that herringbone tweed. Perfect cut, true soft shoulders...
> 
> I keep telling myself that someday I'll be rich and I can just have a tailor copy all these things I envy. :biggrin2:


Funny you say that, Jovan. The blue J Press sack that I wear a lot is getting very old and is badly worn on nearly all the edges. Just yesterday I was wondering what it would take to have a tailor "revive" the jacket. I don't know if it is even possible, but I'd love it if someone could take the basic frame of the jacket and replace the external cloth. I like that jacket so much that I'd consider paying something beyond my usual amount for it. The great thing about this brown herringbone is that while it is old and soft as a cardigan, it remains in very good condition.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The Rambler said:


> Trying (too hard?) to brighten up blue blazer/gray flannels
> 
> Cav twill blazer, Press royal oxford, Anderson Fair Isle, Hober square, Hiltl slacks, Kabbaz socks, LHS:


Rambler, so much of your clothing shows the truth of the adage about buying quality because it will still be quality in 20 years. You've pointed out the little bit of wear to the edges of your jacket cuffs before, and now the beautifully matched patch (at least, that's what it appears to be) on this jacket. It's really great, and I'd like to thank you for helping me understand an important point of dressing well.

As for this particular set of clothes, I wouldn't say it's trying too hard. How does cavalry twill work in a blazer, if I can ask? It's not as common as hopsack or flannel.


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


>


This is spring casual at its best. Perfection, here!



P Hudson said:


> Ensiferous: great clothes, great pictures. Almost makes me want to use a real camera.
> 
> BB sack, Eagle OCPPBD, Timex on central, LE khakis, Pantharella socks, AE Waldens:


What a splendid tweed.



The Rambler said:


> Trying (too hard?) to brighten up blue blazer/gray flannels


This is one brilliant Fair Isle! Outstanding.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, gents. YR, that is in fact a patch, which is generally what you get from a professional reweaver: they cut a square of material from some unseen part of the garment, and then weave it in around the edges. Can really only be seen in bright, direct light. I really like my cavalry twill blue blazer. Durable (if prone to develop shine, er, patina lol) and drapes well. Mostly though, I try to look for things that are a little different or unexpected while at the same time entirely conventional or traditional, and cav twill is good for that in a blue blazer.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing new, but it is a beautiful morning.

Billax - I liked that paisley tie back there.

Ensiferous - Great tweed.

Rambler - Lovely fair isle.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
PRL repp
LE trousers
AE Grayson


----------



## Ensiferous

BrooksTweed 3/2 sack
BB 132Q
My Preparatory School tie
Chinos
Cayman II


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, gents. YR, that is in fact a patch, which is generally what you get from a professional reweaver: they cut a square of material from some unseen part of the garment, and then weave it in around the edges. Can really only be seen in bright, direct light. I really like my cavalry twill blue blazer. Durable (if prone to develop shine, er, patina lol) and drapes well. Mostly though, I try to look for things that are a little different or unexpected while at the same time entirely conventional or traditional, and cav twill is good for that in a blue blazer.


I figured it was only visible because of the flash. Cav twill seems like a cool material for a blazer. Does it wear hot or cool?

Thanks.


----------



## The Rambler

It's warm; my summerish version is a gab twill.


----------



## hookem12387

This may be _too much_, perhaps would have been better with a normal, brown belt.

Lands End paintbrush tailored fit shirt (they're cut so well, just wish the sleeves were slimmer), Rugby pants (this pair is strangely looser and longer than my others), Cole Haan bits (like I said, the Cole Haan have a definite place as their much less substantial than the Gucci and work well with a smaller leg opening)


----------



## Trip English

No. I think it's better with the lighter belt. Well done.


----------



## Brio1

Yes, you've given me an idea of what to do with a light belt that doesn't receive much wear. Thanks.


----------



## stcolumba

New suit. (Local tailor)
Ledbury shirt
Ancient PS from Van Boven's, Ann Arbor


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


> This may be _too much_, perhaps would have been better with a normal, brown belt.


The belt is perfect. This all looks great!


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> New suit. (Local tailor)
> Ledbury shirt
> Ancient PS from Van Boven's, Ann Arbor


very crisp - he did a fine job fitting you.


----------



## Trad-ish

CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack
> BB blue pinpoint ocbd
> PRL repp
> LE trousers
> AE Grayson


Wow, that's a great combination! Really like the tie/pocket square combo on that one. Awesome jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

Feeling a bit dull today: BB sack, BB ocbd, RLP emblematic, Polo trousers in navy.


----------



## K Street




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trad-ish said:


> Wow, that's a great combination! Really like the tie/pocket square combo on that one. Awesome jacket.


I agree.

Unless I am going to a special event, this is also as "dressed up" as I care to get. Casual elegance for every day is the credo!!


----------



## andcounting

This is good instruction on how to not rush into summer just because its warm. This is a spring rig - looks great. Every time I start to reach for the linen jacket I kick myself and remind my lesser faculties that I'll miss that that hopsack come August. I'm even holding off on the pincord.



K Street said:


>


----------



## CMDC

BB navy sack blazer
Tyrwhitt blue shirt
Hermes tie--jockeys riding ostriches
Khaki worsted pants
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## oxford cloth button down

KStreet, CMDC - You are sharp looking fellows. Inspiring stuff.


----------



## stcolumba

Mostly Brooks Bros and Buffet.


----------



## TommyDawg

hookem12387 said:


> This may be _too much_, perhaps would have been better with a normal, brown belt.
> 
> Lands End paintbrush tailored fit shirt (they're cut so well, just wish the sleeves were slimmer), Rugby pants (this pair is strangely looser and longer than my others), Cole Haan bits (like I said, the Cole Haan have a definite place as their much less substantial than the Gucci and work well with a smaller leg opening)


Hey Hookem, did you have the pant legs altered more slim? Those are amazingly narrow. They look great!
Tom


----------



## bigwordprof

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/dsc00632wm.jpg/

Not the most trad-ish lining I guess

BB Fitz Social Primer Blazer
BB ocbd
BB tie
PRL ethan khakis
Peal and co chukka boots down below


----------



## hookem12387

TommyDawg said:


> Hey Hookem, did you have the pant legs altered more slim? Those are amazingly narrow. They look great!
> Tom


Thanks for the kind words, all. 
Tommy, nope. Rugby just has a tiny leg opening. I cant pull the leg opening over my calf (not that I need to) for instance.


----------



## dorji

The Rambler said:


> very crisp - he did a fine job fitting you.


Seconded. Enjoy your nice new suit, it looks good!


----------



## P Hudson

Casual Friday: J Press jacket, Ralph Lauren shirt, Stafford t-shirt, LE khakis, Adec on Central, Minnetonka mocs.


----------



## stcolumba

dorji said:


> Seconded. Enjoy your nice new suit, it looks good!


*dorji* and *The Rambler*: Thanks for your kind comments!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> It feels like winter again here, back to the lower 40's. Cold after a week in the 80's
> 
> Great Summer 'fits Hookem and Jovan


Whoa! How did I miss this??? I love this olive vest.


----------



## chilton

Apologize for the poor quality, bow is a green and navy Brooks.


----------



## Dave

*First time posting pics here . . .*

I've posted occasionally on this forum for a few years now (sometimes more frequently than at other times), but this is the first time I'm posting pics in this thread. I can't guarantee that this will be a regular thing, though. At any rate, what I wore today is probably what some of you would consider pretty boring or even unworthy of being posted on here. Also, I posted late at night, right after I got back home, so my clothing looks a bit more wrinkled and stuff than it would if I'd posted first thing in the morning.

Without further ado, here they are:



















Beige Polo button-down shirt 
Levi's 505 jeans
Fossil belt
Gold Toe navy argyle socks
Vintage LL Bean bluchers (made in USA)


----------



## Jovan

I am so envious of those bluchers it's not even funny. LLB's footwear these days (apart from Bean Boots, reportedly) is pretty disappointing. Just bought a pair of boat shoes from them and they feel so plasticky and gross that I'm taking them back. I did the same with a pair of Signature Blucher Mocs after trying to make them work. They never really broke in. I may just exchange the boat shoes for a pair of Rubber Mocs.

Anyways, thanks for posting. Try wearing that shirt with a pair of Nantucket-red chinos sometime.


----------



## Dave

Jovan said:


> Anyways, thanks for posting. Try wearing that shirt with a pair of Nantucket-red chinos sometime.


Thanks for the suggestion, but I'm afraid red pants of any kind aren't my style. Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## CMDC

BB sack blazer
Troy Shirtmakers Guild navy gingham
BB khakis
JPress belt
AE Kenwood
Timex on Central strap


----------



## ArtVandalay

Great looking watch and strap, CMDC.


----------



## Dave

*More of the same today . . .*

Since this time I took the pics in the morning before leaving instead of at night after getting back home, I'd like to think I look a bit more presentable and less wrinkly and rumpled.



















White Polo OCBD
Levi's 505 jeans
Fossil belt
Charcoal Gold Toe argyle socks
Sebago Campsides (USA-made, not the new version)


----------



## hookem12387

Dave, if leaving the top button unbuttoned, I think you'd benefit from a vneck switchover


----------



## Dave

I never thought about that, but thanks for the tip. It's about time I bought some new undershirts anyway, and your advice gives me the perfect excuse!


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## TJN

Rugby Spread/Contrast Collar Oxford
Bow tie is my own creation, made from two vintage ties.


----------



## P Hudson

hookem12387 said:


> Dave, if leaving the top button unbuttoned, I think you'd benefit from a vneck switchover





Dave said:


> I never thought about that, but thanks for the tip. It's about time I bought some new undershirts anyway, and your advice gives me the perfect excuse!


This is discussed in separate threads on a regular basis. While I get the vneck argument, I want to assure you that there are no real benefits. People who stick with the traditional crewneck have not been shown to have lower salaries, unhappier marriages or higher incidences of chronic illness.


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


>


OCBD, I always enjoy your photos. If you were to post this pic with cars from the '50s and '60s in the background, I'd be practically overwhelmed by a wave of nostalgia.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> This is discussed in separate threads on a regular basis. While I get the vneck argument, I want to assure you that there are no real benefits. People who stick with the traditional crewneck have not been shown to have lower salaries, unhappier marriages or higher incidences of chronic illness.


But what of the feelings of inadequacy, shame and low self-esteem??


----------



## Tilton

P Hudson said:


> People who stick with the traditional crewneck have not been shown to have lower salaries, unhappier marriages or higher incidences of chronic illness.


This sounds suspiciously like when I used to tell pledges that they didn't have to wear socks for lineups.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## P Hudson

WouldaShoulda said:


> But what of the feelings of inadequacy, shame and low self-esteem??


Thoroughly subjective, so difficult to respond to. I don't get my feelings of adequacy, accomplishment, or success from my underwear.

I was gonna engage in some friendly banter at this point about your login name, and what it might hint at concerning your own emotional state, but seeing that you are a Connoisseur, and I enjoy your posts, I'll refrain.


----------



## andcounting

BB up top. LE reds. Weejuns. Sockless. Timex on the time zone in which I live.

And from a few days back:









BB suit with a seriously high roll.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday morning: Brooks Bros tie and link knots. Taylor Stitch shirt.


----------



## stcolumba

Another Friday night on the organ bench.

Shirt by Brooks Bros; tie by J Crew; music by Bach.


----------



## WRMS

Since this is the trad forum I assume that its an R13 with a Vandoreen B45. :smile:



stcolumba said:


> Mostly Brooks Bros and Buffet.


----------



## stcolumba

WRMS said:


> Since this is the trad forum I assume that its an R13 with a Vandoreen B45. :smile:


Mostly right. The mouthpiece is a Frank Kaspar. :smile:


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> ..


Wonderful shoes and socks


----------



## Jovan

Dave said:


> I never thought about that, but thanks for the tip. It's about time I bought some new undershirts anyway, and your advice gives me the perfect excuse!


Try these, they're highly rated and affordable: www.ribbedtee.com


----------



## Dave

Jovan said:


> Try these, they're highly rated and affordable: www.ribbedtee.com


Thanks, Jovan!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying out some casual/weekend/bad weather shoes. Not sure how I feel about them, but for $25 I couldn't pass them up.

StColumba - Lovely as always. I am a big fan of paisley.


----------



## Trip English

OCBD - I like them. Look fit for purpose and go well with your "uniform"


----------



## K Street




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ya just have to love that jacket!! Great overall look as well. :thumbs-up:


----------



## P Hudson

Church attire on a warm Sunday:

Polo jacket, LE shirt, Polo trousers, Crew dirty bucks.


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks Bros milano fit, giving you child bearing hips since...well, whenever they came up with the cut. They're half linen, though, oooooooh


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> I am so envious of those bluchers it's not even funny. LLB's footwear these days (apart from Bean Boots, reportedly) is pretty disappointing. Just bought a pair of boat shoes from them and they feel so plasticky and gross that I'm taking them back. I did the same with a pair of Signature Blucher Mocs after trying to make them work. They never really broke in. I may just exchange the boat shoes for a pair of Rubber Mocs.


Amen!!!


----------



## eagle2250

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying out some casual/weekend/bad weather shoes. Not sure how I feel about them, but for $25 I couldn't pass them up.
> 
> StColumba - Lovely as always. I am a big fan of paisley.


OCBD: Nice kicks and acquired for a great price! Enjoy them and may you long wear them, in good health. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> I am so envious of those bluchers it's not even funny. LLB's footwear these days (apart from Bean Boots, reportedly) is pretty disappointing. Just bought a pair of boat shoes from them and they feel so plasticky and gross that I'm taking them back. I did the same with a pair of Signature Blucher Mocs after trying to make them work. They never really broke in. I may just exchange the boat shoes for a pair of Rubber Mocs.


The rubber mocs are pretty great. My pair is a bit wide (bought as a gift in the wrong width) but they fit well with camp socks, which is the only way I'd wear 'em anyway: they would be super cold in winter.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The sizing on the rubber mocs are so far off, it's a little frustrating. They suggested ordering a size down, so I ordered a 12 down from my usual 13. Way too big. Exchanged them for a 10.5 narrow. Still a little roomy, but not enough so that I've bothered exchanging them again.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ArtVandalay said:


> The sizing on the rubber mocs are so far off, it's a little frustrating. They suggested ordering a size down, so I ordered a 12 down from my usual 13. Way too big. Exchanged them for a 10.5 narrow. Still a little roomy, but not enough so that I've bothered exchanging them again.


I'm a 9.5 B, and my rubber mocs are size 8 D. They're good in the length, but a bit loose in the heel.


----------



## The Rambler

Sunday go-to-meeting duds:


----------



## stcolumba

Nippy for a Palm Sunday outdoor procession. _"Hosanna Filio David, Benedictus qui venit in nomine Domini. Rex Israel: Hosanna in excelsis."_

BB shirt and tie
Sterlingwear Mil Spec coat
Epaulet Walt slim trouser Pic click for better view.


----------



## Jovan

Breaking out the madras for this 86 degree heat. Tried to coordinate my tie with my socks, but I'm not sure it worked.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan, I expect better than that from you. You know the rule: shorts can only be worn with black OTC socks, no exceptions.


----------



## Jovan

Eh, I read that rule in Alan Flusser's _Clothing the Man_, but just never really agreed with it. Figured the argyles better coordinated with the white and black plaid of the tie.

Thanks for the constructive help, though.


----------



## Dave

Am I the only one who thinks Jovan's outfit is an April Fool's Day prank?


----------



## hookem12387

Dave said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Jovan's outfit is an April Fool's Day prank?


Eh, I've seen worse pattern matching. Maybe the socks are a bit silly.


----------



## Jovan

If you guys don't like the GTH look, that's fine, but give me constructive criticism or don't say anything!


----------



## Dave

I hope you're simply faking being mad ... but if not, and if the whole thing isn't a joke, then please forgive me. I'm sure no one intended to make fun of your attire.


----------



## upthewazzu

Jovan said:


> If you guys don't like the GTH look, that's fine, but give me constructive criticism or don't say anything!


Frankly, you've inspired me to wear this rig to work tomorrow, my first day at the new job!


----------



## P Hudson

Relaxed Monday:

Golden Fleece charcoal sack suit, BB original polo, BB square, Timex on Central, Minnetonka Mocs, LE A&S belt, Ipad. The colors are truer in the closeup.


----------



## Pappa

Jovan====

Magnificent! Sartorially devine!


----------



## The Rambler

Jovan: consider a pocket square.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> If you guys don't like the GTH look, that's fine, but give me constructive criticism or don't say anything!


LOL. The single thing I could recommend to improve on your 1 April 2012 GTH Kit would be a shopping bag, secured tightly over your head. At least it will provide you with some degree of plausible deniability!


----------



## M Go Crimson

The Rambler said:


> Jovan: consider a pocket square.


 The square Mr. P Hudson is wearing in his post would fit quite well with your ensemble, Jovan.


----------



## P Hudson

M Go Crimson said:


> The square Mr. P Hudson is wearing in his post would fit quite well with your ensemble, Jovan.


Leave me out of this! I've tried to comply with Jovan's request that if we have nothing constructive then don't say anything.


----------



## M Go Crimson

P Hudson said:


> Leave me out of this! I've tried to comply with Jovan's request that if we have nothing constructive then don't say anything.


 I was being serious! It would complete the look!


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Sunday go-to-meeting duds:


\

Holy Duds! :smile:


----------



## Billax

*Frank Lloyd Wright's Hanna House*

In Palo Alto, CA today for a tour of Frank Lloyd Wright's Hanna House - the first hexagonal grid pattern he ever designed. A religious experience! Weather in Palo Alto: 63º sunny, breezy.


























Linen today!


----------



## The Rambler

super jacket - maker?


----------



## Billax

LE, currently $59 on sale. Fully lined. It's a 2 button and darted, but nicely constructed, VERY soft shoulders, well constructed (pick stitching on lapels) and a very nice fabric.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> LE, currently $59 on sale. Fully lined. It's a 2 button and darted, but a very nice fabric.


That's a very nice jacket, and an amazing bargain at that price. Unfortunately, it appears LE is sold out of the navy windowpane. They still have it in tan windowpane, and they also have it in a navy stripe. Neither is as attractive as yours, IMO.


----------



## Jovan

Yes, it was an April Fool's Day joke.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros reverse bow tie. stripes/madras plaid


----------



## Orgetorix

stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros fu*gly* bow tie.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## Trip English

Barbour Beaufort
Polo II Jacket
RL OCBD
Rugby Chinos
Belgians


----------



## Topsider

^ The Belgians work. Well done.


----------



## K Street

Bow tie week, anyone?


----------



## K Street

Orgetorix said:


> Fixed that for you.


Ouch.


----------



## Topsider

Yeah, not exactly constructive criticism.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Bow tie week, anyone?


Maybe. I just picked up four new ones from the BB outlet, including this one.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba,
I'm pretty sure Orgetorix was trying to be funny, but a emoticon would have made that more clear. I'm not the only one who thinks of you - and your pictures - as a major asset to this forum.

I like what Thumper said!


----------



## Topsider

Shoot, stcolumba's bow is tame compared to some of BB's other offerings.










https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=1143&section_size=&section_color=&sortby=newArrivals


----------



## The Rambler

I'm in: old BB straight-cut bow


----------



## Trip English

Billax said:


> In Palo Alto, CA today for a tour of Frank Lloyd Wright's Hanna House - the first hexagonal grid pattern he ever designed. A religious experience! Weather in Palo Alto: 63º sunny, breezy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linen today!


That is a mighty good looking sport coat. Just when you think LE has lost its touch, you see something like this.


----------



## P Hudson

Trip English said:


> That is a mighty good looking sport coat. Just when you think LE has lost its touch, you see something like this.


Credit where credit is due: I looked at that jacket on the LE site and was not impressed. It looks MUCH better the way Billax is wearing it than their boxy pics would suggest.

Today, RL 3/2 jacket, BB shirt, Briar/Pride of England tie, Bean khakis, Redwing boots.


----------



## Dave

^^^ What style of Red Wing boots?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today after work enjoying some sunlight while it lasts.

Loving all the bows gentlemen

Trip - Those Belgians are looking mighty cool right there.

PHudson - Your contributions are always solid, but there is something about this pic that I really like.


----------



## The Rambler

^ that's a very appealing look, PH, somehow the whole is greater than the sum of its parts (maybe because it fits so well).


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> Shoot, stcolumba's bow is tame compared to some of BB's other offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCatSectionView.process?IWAction=Load&Merchant_Id=1&Section_Id=1143&section_size=&section_color=&sortby=newArrivals


:smile:


----------



## P Hudson

Dave said:


> ^^^ What style of Red Wing boots?


Thanks for asking. They are Gentleman Traveller (plain toe, not the occasionally sighted moc toe) in dark cherry.



The Rambler said:


> ^ that's a very appealing look, PH, somehow the whole is greater than the sum of its parts (maybe because it fits so well).
> 
> PHudson - Your contributions are always solid, but there is something about this pic that I really like.


I think the key is that I kept my face out of it.

As for the fun with bowties, I wish I could wear them. I was tempted a few times to get one, but my version of trad, here in Australia, is built around being inconspicuous. That would be impossible here with a bow. The pocket square is as far as I can go.


----------



## TJN

Shirt is Lands' End Canvas
Tie is Club Room (Knit)
Rugby Chinos


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks Bros milano fit, giving you child bearing hips since...well, whenever they came up with the cut. They're half linen, though, oooooooh


Deets on the shirt?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

And for today. I am going to hate it when I can't wear a sweater anymore this year.

TJN - I actually really like the coordinated watchband/tie combo, very nice.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## hookem12387

stcolumba said:


> Deets on the shirt?


Last years slim fit Brooks Bros madras. They have a couple of killer madras prints online this year, as well


----------



## Topsider

Day #2 of bow tie week. Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Wisco

My recent travel schedule has kept me busy, but I can come up for air today. A casual office day as Spring has sprung.



















LE Navy Chinos
LE Tan Chino jacket, unconstructed, unlined and 3/2 roll.
LE OC straight collar spring tattersal shirt
Drakes cotton PS


----------



## Hardiw1

Orgetorix said:


> Fixed that for you.


----------



## straw sandals

I really like that madras. I'm also jealous that it's warm enough by you to wear madras. I wore a loden coat over tweed yesterday!



hookem12387 said:


> Last years slim fit Brooks Bros madras. They have a couple of killer madras prints online this year, as well


----------



## stcolumba

I've enjoyed seeing all of the amazing bow ties in recent posts. Nicely done!!

Hookem: Thanks for the information about the madras.

OCBD: Sweater weather is not over...yet.


----------



## CMDC

All PRL today except the tie and shoes
Hilditch and Key tie
LE suede wingtips


----------



## 127.72 MHz

Great look Rambler. I have a 3/2 suit in nearly the exact pattern. (a nailshead?) I just don't think I could pull off the bow.



The Rambler said:


>


----------



## K Street

Loving the bows, everyone.


----------



## smujd

Jovan said:


> Breaking out the madras for this 86 degree heat. Tried to coordinate my tie with my socks, but I'm not sure it worked.


I think I saw this look on Unabashedly Prep...


----------



## hookem12387

straw sandals said:


> I really like that madras. I'm also jealous that it's warm enough by you to wear madras. I wore a loden coat over tweed yesterday!


I've mixed feelings. I have already seen 90 more than a couple days. After last summers 100+ for 50 straight days, I'm not sure I'm excited for the heat.


----------



## andcounting




----------



## Topsider

^ Very nice combination.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## The Rambler

127.72 MHz said:


> Great look Rambler. I have a 3/2 suit in nearly the exact pattern. (a nailshead?) I just don't think I could pull off the bow.


Pull off the bow? It's easy, just grab the single end and tug gently :icon_smile_big: sorry, couldn't resist. But, seriously, thanks 127.72: that suit is actually a mini houndstooth pattern.


----------



## srivats

Great outfit OCBD!

Can you share the model info of your watch? I like it a lot.


----------



## Topsider

srivats said:


> Great outfit OCBD!
> 
> Can you share the model info of your watch? I like it a lot.


Looks like a T2N228.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00352L1IU/


----------



## Topsider

Wisco said:


> My recent travel schedule has kept me busy, but I can come up for air today. A casual office day as Spring has sprung.
> 
> LE Navy Chinos
> LE Tan Chino jacket, unconstructed, unlined and 3/2 roll.
> LE OC straight collar spring tattersal shirt
> Drakes cotton PS


I wish everyone dressed like that for "casual day" at the office.


----------



## P Hudson

Orvis jacket, Polo shirt, LE khakis in British Tan:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Topsider said:


> Looks like a T2N228.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00352L1IU/


That is it.


----------



## The Rambler

Andover Shop, BB tie and bd, Bills, Alden


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Andover Shop, BB tie and bd, Bills, Alden


Glorious! Wonderful monochromatic base layer with a casual elegance completed by that great Camel-colored Cardigan.. Leathers appear to be pretty close to a match as well. Is the shirt Ecru, too? You are the King of that look and I bow down before you, Rambler!


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Is the shirt Ecru, too? You are the King of that look and I bow down before you, Rambler!


Shirt looks pink, which makes for a nice contrast to the rest.


----------



## CMDC

Towncraft 3/2 sack sportcoat
BB pinpoint ocbd
American Living tie
BB khakis
AE Grayson


----------



## K Street




----------



## Mississippi Mud

KStreet,

Both the jacket and tie are fantastic, individually and paired; for my money, though, I would go with a bit larger or bolder check on the shirt.


----------



## Billax

CMDC and K Street, while I usually don't find much to attract me to DC, you two make it a more appealing place – every day!


----------



## Billax

Lacrosse after a lunch meeting with an former partner of mine. Expected weather in SF at opening Faceoff: 52º partly cloudy, winds WNW off the ocean at 20 mph.

Orvis' 3/2 Herringbone equivalent of a BB "Fun Jacket." 









Unconstructed and unlined save for sleeves.









AE Shell Kenwood Beefroll Pennies









Showing absence of lining and AE Burgundy Calf belt









Taking the oilskin duster with me. If the forecast proves accurate, I'm not sitting in those West-facing bleachers unprotected for two hours - six blocks from the ocean - with that wind comin' right at me!


----------



## dkoernert

CMDC, K Street, and Billax those jackets are great!


----------



## The Rambler

^that's one crazy jacket, Bill. I like it. My shirt is pink, as Tops says, btw.


----------



## P Hudson

NOS Oakloom POW suit, Target polo, Timex on Central, Polo belt, Minnetonka mocs. Probably my cheapest outfit, bought all new. Considered wearing pink ocbd today.


----------



## dorji

^Great suit PHud! I like the look.


----------



## sporto55

Are you from Chicago. You'll only have a month or two. You never know once that wind blows off the Lake it can get pretty cold. The pictures look like Evanston over by Northwestern Univ.


----------



## sporto55

You can't be serious.


----------



## Topsider

Day #3 (I was off yesterday) of bow tie week.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Wisco

Day long my meeting attire



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC - Love the red tie/ps with the olive jacket.

Billax - Too much good stuff to mention. Very, very nice sir. Your jacket is so fun, but looks so conservative at the same time.


----------



## Billax

andcounting said:


>


Very nice, Sir! I like the light-colored herringbone with the check shirt and dark bow. Captures the vicissitudes of early Spring weather perfectly, in my opinion.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, me and my lady friend.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, me and my lady friend.


Do you pick out her clothes??

I bought my wife a BB pea coat this Christmas!!


----------



## andcounting

BB up top. Not pictured: southwick light brown pants, sebago loafers, targyles, timex on local time.


----------



## andcounting

Billax said:


> Very nice, Sir! I like the light-colored herringbone with the check shirt and dark bow. Captures the vicissitudes of early Spring weather perfectly, in my opinion.


Thanks Billax. I'm trying real hard to enjoy spring and not jump the gun with warm weather items. It's really not that warm here anyway.


----------



## P Hudson

Good Friday service attire:
Polo Jacket, Polo polo, Polo navy chinos, Redwing GTs.


----------



## Billax

A quick follow-up on "Spring" in San Francisco. Another lax game today. with conditions similar to yesterday. Temp 51º clear skies, BIG whitecaps, and 38mph winds off the ocean. Ugly for players and spectators alike.










Yes, I did snap up and put on the leg straps! The boy's team is still undefeated....


----------



## stcolumba

Tonight: "Pange lingua gloriosi..."

Wow, there have many spectacular pics in the last 24 hours. Especially, the bow ties.


----------



## Dave

*Just got home . . .*

Once again I'm posting after returning home, hence my wrinkly shirt.



















Pink Polo OCBD
Dockers khakis
Fossil belt
Black Gold Toe argyle socks
Bean Bluchers


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Good Friday service attire:
> Polo Jacket, Polo polo, Polo navy chinos, Redwing GTs.
> View attachment 4050


Quite the coat!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Orvis' 3/2 Herringbone equivalent of a BB "Fun Jacket."
> 
> Unconstructed and unlined save for sleeves.
> 
> AE Shell Kenwood Beefroll Pennies
> 
> Showing absence of lining and AE Burgundy Calf belt


This is a "wow" look. You ought to send your pics to the Orvis catalog.


----------



## Topsider

The conclusion of bow tie week. Brooks Brothers. A good color for Good Friday.


----------



## The Rambler

Your contributions have all been superb, Tops; K Street's, too. I'm rounding out the week with a Churchill, to me the ultimate:


----------



## K Street

The Rambler said:


> Your contributions have all been superb, Tops; K Street's, too. I'm rounding out the week with a Churchill, to me the ultimate:


Excellent choice. I nearly chose a similar one myself.


----------



## K Street

Thanks to all who joined in for a successful bow tie week!


----------



## K Street

Topsider said:


> The conclusion of bow tie week. Brooks Brothers. A good color for Good Friday.


Like this one as well.


----------



## Billax

What a terrific thread! I wish I had the confidence to participate in this dazzling display – or even wear a bow in public. Y'all have me moving toward it, and I thank you.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Thanks to all who joined in for a successful bow tie week!


Nice dimples!


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Ensiferous

BB cord jacket
BB knit tie
Polo OCBD
Chinos
Cayman II


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Brothers everything.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> What a terrific thread! I wish I had the confidence to participate in this dazzling display - or even wear a bow in public. Y'all have me moving toward it, and I thank you.


You're a natural. Easter is a perfect excuse to try one on!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, day off. The hooded sweatshirt is a hooded sweater.

Wouldashoulda - Nope, clothing all provided by her.


----------



## Hardiw1

Going to a "Tailgate Rehearsal Dinner" tonight. Supposed to wear your school colors. Jacket will be on and off.







BB univ. stripe
BB blazer
School colors PS
School color surcingle
J Crew essential chinos
Polo shoes


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> Brooks Brothers everything.


The rival high school's colors! I _hate _that tie. Good-looking, though.


----------



## workthatwedo




----------



## Trip English

I demand the details on that blackwatch jacket. Ever since I let my Press model go I've lamented its absence. The shoulders on that thing are DY-NO-MITE.


----------



## Billax

Every time I see a Blackwatch sport coat I gasp at the perfect combination of reserve and flamboyance. Just great!


----------



## workthatwedo

Trip English said:


> I demand the details on that blackwatch jacket. Ever since I let my Press model go I've lamented its absence. The shoulders on that thing are DY-NO-MITE.


Clubman Club 400 by Anderson Little. Got it off the Bay after I believe Taken Aback alerted us to it in the Bay thread. Paid more than I wanted, but given that I was thinking of buying this HF coat (), I guess I saved a few bucks.


----------



## Trip English

Wrong answer! The correct answer is that it is a currently available model from a reputable maker and it's on sale!


----------



## Patrick06790

Lunch with prominent townspeople. Well, sort of prominent. Fairly prominent in a low-key way.

Note hideous gut. My entire system has slowed down with disastrous consequences.


----------



## workthatwedo

Trip English said:


> Wrong answer! The correct answer is that it is a currently available model from a reputable maker and it's on sale!


Sorry!


----------



## stcolumba

Repairing a misbehaving pipe just hours before Easter Vigil.
LL Bean everything.


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


> Repairing a misbehaving pipe just hours before Easter Vigil.
> LL Bean everything.


Love the pic, not least the t-shirt peeking through.

Easter garb: our family tradition is to wake up insanely early to be at the ocean for sunrise. Then we grab a quick bite and head to church for the Easter service.

J Press sack, BB original polo, BB square, J Crew trousers, Sperry shoes.


----------



## Taken Aback

workthatwedo said:


> Clubman Club 400 by Anderson Little. Got it off the Bay after I believe Taken Aback alerted us to it in the Bay thread. Paid more than I wanted, but given that I was thinking of buying this HF coat (), I guess I saved a few bucks.





Trip English said:


> Wrong answer! The correct answer is that it is a currently available model from a reputable maker and it's on sale!





workthatwedo said:


> Sorry!


I was feeling good for a minute there....


----------



## workthatwedo

Taken Aback said:


> I was feeling good for a minute there....


Great for me (thanks for pointing it out BTW). Just find another one for Trip!


----------



## Taken Aback

Ah, but he _sold_ his and offended the tartan gods. I fear being struck down.


----------



## farrago

Billax said:


> A quick follow-up on "Spring" in San Francisco. Another lax game today. with conditions similar to yesterday. Temp 51º clear skies, BIG whitecaps, and 38mph winds off the ocean. Ugly for players and spectators alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I did snap up and put on the leg straps! The boy's team is still undefeated....


Go 'Cats!

SI '77


----------



## Billax

Off to Sunrise Service.


----------



## Jack1425

Plus two on the blackwatch jacket! I literally did a double take.. In a very manly sort of way certainly.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Off to a casual Easter brunch. That look on my face is due to my neighbors catching me taking a pic. Sometimes it is hard to explain. I usually got with, "I am a dork and I..."

Rambler - I can't get enough of that jacket.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir. Brisk morning so it got to do the Easter honors, but I'm hoping to get the cold weather stuff into storage in a few weeks.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


>


OCBD, a very appealing look today! You almost have me convinced that Spring is here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> OCBD, a very appealing look today! You almost have me convinced that Spring is here.


Thank you kindly, sir. For some reason nothing says spring to me like gingham.


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Off to Sunrise Service.


I recognize this one, too. Do you tend to always wear the full suit or will you wear the pieces separately?


----------



## Taken Aback

Torino belt?


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> I recognize this one, too. Do you tend to always wear the full suit or will you wear the pieces separately?


I see devious minds think alike, K Street. As I wrote to someone else who inquired, 

I originally purchased the garment with the notion that it would be too bold as a suit, but if I separated it at birth, I could have a sport coat to go with Oxford gray slacks, and a pair of odd trousers to go with a Navy blazer. This is actually the first time I've worn it as a suit. I must say, I'm surprised how well I like it.


----------



## Bandit44

Only pic from Easter. Was a beautiful, warm day here.

Haspel seersucker jacket
Gitman ocbd
BB tie
BB wool gabs
AE Broadstreets


----------



## Taken Aback

Anyone else notice this is the page 666? :devil:


----------



## Jovan

I think your view settings are different. It's page 1065 for me.

Whole mess of great looks on display, gentlemen.

ocbd: Get your girlfriend to take pictures of you. That will absolve some of the embarrassment.


----------



## Taken Aback

Ah. When I'm logged out, I also see it's 1065 (Just checked, and I'm at the forum max of 40 posts per page).

Still scary. :icon_pale:


----------



## stcolumba

Easter Sunday morning. Apologies for the fuzzy quality.


----------



## stcolumba

Putting this belt on the must get list.


----------



## P Hudson

Bandit44 said:


> Only pic from Easter. Was a beautiful, warm day here.
> 
> Haspel seersucker jacket
> Gitman ocbd
> BB tie
> BB wool gabs
> AE Broadstreets


i esp. like the jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

Driving-to-a-seaside-holiday resort wear. Old Izod polo, J Crew khaki shorts my wife bought about 20 years ago (a bit frayed and very comfortable). One of the benefits of weight loss. Bean Heavy Duty Blucher Mocs.



See you some time next week.


----------



## conductor

Easter Vigil 2012

BB Bowtie Argyle and Sutherland
Geoffery Bean shirt
BB orphan blazer
Corbin houndstooth pants
AE Randolf in Shell


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> ocbd: Get your girlfriend to take pictures of you. That will absolve some of the embarrassment.


In my experience this will simply change the dynamic of the embarrassment.


----------



## Bandit44

P Hudson said:


> i esp. like the jacket.


 Thanks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


> Wouldashoulda - Nope, clothing all provided by her.


You are a lucky fellow!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

workthatwedo said:


> Clubman Club 400 by Anderson Little.


Lets all demand a re-issue!!


----------



## Dave

You get high marks from me, especially the khakis-bluchers-dark socks combo!


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> Easter Vigil 2012
> 
> BB Bowtie Argyle and Sutherland
> Geoffery Bean shirt
> BB orphan blazer
> Corbin houndstooth pants
> AE Randolf in Shell


Really like that look, Conductor!


----------



## hookem12387

Brilliant fit on everything, Conductor. That's a "take to the tailor" type of fit picture.


----------



## Trip English

Hardiw1 - I'm interested in the make & model of those khakis. They look slimmer than most. Could just be the angle.

Today - channeling Sid.










Polo II
RL OCBD
RL knit tie
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster
Uniqlo jeans
Double Monks not shown


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip, you would be correct. They are J Crew essential in the classic fit, which I very much prefer over the pair of regular fit I have.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

The 346 outlet patchwork madras plaid pants made their (3rd) season debut Thursday. LE light green oxford. Topsiders.


----------



## K Street

Back to basics after bow tie week.


----------



## stcolumba

Conductor is natty from head to toe.
K Street looking very smooth, today.


----------



## conductor

Thanks Bill and Hookem - I just need to swap those buttons out to make it look like a blazer and I'll be all set.

Some great looks all around everybody...always seeing looks I wish I could afford!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Getting some cords in before it is too late

Conductor - I agree. Outift and fit are both spot on.

Hardiw1 - I had to do a double take to make sure that wasn't me, haha. Great minds think alike.

Tourist Trophy - Kudos to you sir. While I don't think I could pull those madras pants off (too self-conscious). They look incredible.

Would shoulda - Thank you, and I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Getting some cords in before it is too late
> 
> .


Bravo, to you, for enjoying a few more days of sweater/cord weather. :smile:


----------



## K Street




----------



## The Rambler

cold weather returns


----------



## stcolumba

It is snowing! (It's not dandruff!)


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB forward pt shirt
Hermes tie
BB blue oxford pants
AE Walden


----------



## leisureclass

Figured I had to document the first tie I've worn in forever, and the first Madras of the spring.


----------



## Trip English

The usual. Mostly Ralph. Little Bit 'o Belgian.


----------



## hookem12387

^ I've no idea how to get my collar to standup on non buttondown shirts. Someday I plan to learn this. Also, I have the funds saved for that blazer, I'm just counting down the days till the sale. Keep posting pictures of it so I keep up my resolve to not spend the cash on shoes!


----------



## Trip English

Here's the tip: it's the shirt. Over the last two years I've trimmed my wardrobe down to only RL custom fit and Borrelli. The collars stand up nicely on both. I'm sure there are others, but whatever. Between the two brands I have just about any color and pattern I want. Most other brands sort of collapse and bend under the lapel of the jacket. I kid you not, if I took off my jacket the collar would stand up almost the same as with the jacket on.


----------



## stcolumba

Trip English said:


> The usual. Mostly Ralph. Little Bit 'o Belgian.


This is one of your best!


----------



## dorji

CMDC I am a fan of the blues! 

Nice look LeisureClass- too cold here for madras, but soon... below freezing temps currently.

Nice looking blazer Trip. I like the B/W htooth on the previous page. I assume its the same model?


----------



## CMDC

Cooler in DC today so the tweed returneth:

Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
PRL repp
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros shirt and tie. An old, old, old Polo PS


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice stuff on the thread, guys. Here's my entry:









Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
Ryder and Amies repp


----------



## Timeisaperception

Old by a week or two, but trad attire while leaving the beach:










- Squire Collection buttondown (either a really, REALLY worn down oxford, or some kind of voile - delegated to workwear and bumming about)
- Polo Prospects
- American Optical pilot glasses 
- Helbros 'Invincible' 17 jewel watch 
- Not seen: ever so faithful burgandy Weejuns

And yes, I lack swim trunks at the moment, so I rolled the khakis up past my knees and laid out for a bit.


----------



## Trip English

That's a very nice button stance on that jacket. Very flattering. Mind divulging the maker?


----------



## ArtVandalay

CMDC said:


> Cooler in DC today so the tweed returneth:
> 
> Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> PRL repp
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


Great jacket, cmdc. Love the swelled edges.


----------



## stcolumba

Trip English said:


> That's a very nice button stance on that jacket. Very flattering. Mind divulging the maker?


It's a MTM from a local tailor, Alexander's Custom Clothier, Northville, MI The pattern is Alex's; the cloth is cut by S Cohen in Montreal. Just today, I ordered a navy blazer. Hope it turns out as well as the suit. thanks for the kind comment!


----------



## stcolumba

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice stuff on the thread, guys. Here's my entry:
> 
> View attachment 4082
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint tattersall
> Ryder and Amies repp


What a beautiful coat! Nicely paired with the shirt and (wool?) tie.


----------



## The Rambler

I really like the ps, and the fold


----------



## Trip English

stcolumba said:


> It's a MTM from a local tailor, Alexander's Custom Clothier, Northville, MI The pattern is Alex's; the cloth is cut by S Cohen in Montreal. Just today, I ordered a navy blazer. Hope it turns out as well as the suit. thanks for the kind comment!


Wow! Really well done. What was your experience in getting the MTM? Was this a first try or have you gone through several iterations. The fit appears to be impeccable.


----------



## mjo_1

Press Blazer and OCBD
Gabs from a local shop
AE Shelton
BB PS
Collared Greens bow - can't recommend these enough.

Also, my first attempt at PS/tie coordination -


----------



## hookem12387

Looks great, MJO!

Here's a small shot of today. I was mostly in the house getting going on finals work. I suppose the most trad thing are the supergas, but at least I got a post in. The madras is Gant Rugger, and I really need to get rid of it as it's just a bit too small, sadly.


----------



## stcolumba

In response to *Trip Englsh* who wrote: "Wow! Really well done. What was your experience in getting the MTM? Was this a first try or have you gone through several iterations. The fit appears to be impeccable."

I've tried some MTMs from other tailors, but this has been my best experience. (Some were a complete waste of money.) 4-5 years ago, I started working out and began running nearly every day. As a result, I have very few suits and coats that fit properly. I've had them all altered but they've gone as far as they can go. Slowly, I'm trying to restock the closet. Five years ago, a BB slim fit shirt was tight. Today, it billows. I guess that is a good thing. Alex, the tailor, has a good eye and is very fussy. I have my eye on several sport coat fabrics for the fall. The cost of the suit in today's picture would be just about what I would pay for a Brooks Bros. top of the line. I'm a 39S, and it is difficult to find my size. Hacking down a 40 to fit me has been unsatisfactory.


----------



## stcolumba

mjo_1 said:


> Press Blazer and OCBD
> Gabs from a local shop
> AE Shelton
> BB PS
> Collared Greens bow - can't recommend these enough.
> 
> Also, my first attempt at PS/tie coordination -


I love this!


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks guys. I realized at the start of this season that I have most of the basic items covered, but overall everything is a bit drab (khaki pants, most ties navy or burgundy based, blue shirts, etc). My summer goal is to branch into more daring/interesting colors. 

What are your favorite ways to liven up an otherwise standard ensemble?


----------



## Trip English




----------



## oxford cloth button down

I never knew that I would like a shawl collar so much until I got this sweater. Also, I wiped my shoes down after looking at this pic of dirty shoes.

Everyone is looking really good!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip:

You've really made me want to (as I would say if this were tumblr) "step up my belt game." Seriously, the simple silver engine turned buckle looks great with everything.


----------



## hookem12387

As I've learned more about clothes over the last couple years (90% of that knowledge, if not more, thanks to yall), I've come to appreciate details more.

I really like the fact that these Epaulet pants are made from one of the original khakis, from what I've read, Cramerton cloth and are made by Hertling, an old USA pant maker.

I love that Brooks Bros still make the best off the rack OCBD since they originated the style, and does so at a reasonable price in the United States.

I also, more recently, have come to "get" the Alden thing. These shoes are already more like slippers than shoes, and I know that they've been made the right way in the USA for sometime. Thanks to all of you for making me appreciate this stuff past saying, "oooooh pretty."


----------



## stcolumba

This might be the last day to wear a heavy sweater (North Sea Clothing) and the Epaulet Slim Walt wool trousers. I forgot to cover the tulips last night. Thank God, they survived the below freezing temperature this morning. Not seen, Ferragamo loafers. (Only after posting this, did I see OCBD's sweater. Great minds think alike????)

Liking Hookem's shirts of the past few days. 
Trip English's quilted vest is cool!


----------



## Jovan

hookem: That look is one I strive for.


----------



## Bandit44

End of a long day. One more week before Spring finals begin!

BB sack blazer
Gitman uni-stripe ocbd
Tie Bar bow tie
LE chinos
Nettleton LWBs


----------



## NMC

Trip English said:


> The usual. Mostly Ralph. Little Bit 'o Belgian.


You've convinced me I need a pair of Belgians.


----------



## Atterberg

My first ever bowtie. Took me a little while to get it.


----------



## stcolumba

Atterberg said:


> My first ever bowtie. Took me a little while to get it.


Nicely done! That is one smart looking tie, sir.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> The usual. Mostly Ralph. Little Bit 'o Belgian.


Well done with the Kit, Trip, and I am compelled to observe, you seem to be presenting an increasingly svelte profile. Dieting, exercise...or both? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Trip English

eagle2250 said:


> Well done with the Kit, Trip, and I am compelled to observe, you seem to be presenting an increasingly svelte profile. Dieting, exercise...or both? :thumbs-up:


Thank you! I have dropped about 5-7 pounds by restricting my diet and walking more, but most of the weight loss has stemmed from shaving a neck-line into my beard!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> hookem: That look is one I strive for.


Me too, about 25 years and 60lbs ago...


----------



## srivats

Great casual outfit, Hookem. Those Epaulet trousers look very good on you.


----------



## K Street




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same as it ever was; Crewneck and OCBD. Plus some fancy socks.

KStreet - Always looking sharp, sir.

Stcolumba - I would like to imagine that we think alike. Lovely flowers, btw.

Trip - I meant to tell you that the haircut/beard is looking good!


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, OCBD. I agree. I have a thing about paying more than $15 for a haircut, but I think I have to break myself of this aversion. I also think the neckline makes all the difference with the beard. My wife prefers the mountain-man look, but it doesn't play in my line of work.

Today:









Suit: Rugby
Shirt: Borrelli
Tie: RLPL
Shoes: Magnanni


----------



## Tilton

K Street said:


>


Deets on the jacket?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Thanks, OCBD. I agree. I have a thing about paying more than $15 for a haircut, but I think I have to break myself of this aversion.


I've seen you devolve from Anglo-American to Italian, from LHS to Belgians, but please don't ever, EVER pay more than $20 for a hair cut!!

(Tip included)


----------



## andcounting

I find finding the right height of neck/beard engagement to be difficult.

Corbin jacket, BB shirt, J Crew Tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Liking, much, Trip English's tie.
One word about OCBD's yellow striped socks: WOW.
K Street: I have you on a pedestal. Magnificent.


----------



## Hardiw1

OCBD those socks are great! Not too over the top, just perfect.


----------



## K Street

Tilton said:


> Deets on the jacket?


It's actually a full suit; by J. Press.


----------



## Atterberg

K Street said:


>


This is _excellent._


----------



## Trip English

Highly recommend the Narragansett Leathers belt. I can't wait for it to start wearing in.


----------



## hookem12387

What are the jeans, Trip? They seem to have worn in perfectly.


----------



## Trip English

Levis 511. I'm going to guess that they're about 8-9 years old. The key is to wash as infrequently as possible. It's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## hookem12387

Ya, unfortunately my infrequently washed denim has worn-in in such a way that it looks like I'm wearing a cup most of the time:


----------



## Trip English

That's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> That's nothing to be ashamed of.


Haha, I can assure you that it looks a bit silly. On a note that may be too much info, but could be helpful to others, when breaking in denim, wear boxers, not boxer-briefs (or I'm sure briefs, as well). That concludes today's TMI advice.


----------



## Trip English

Or you could wear a thong and really have yourself a pair of GTH jeans.


----------



## Jovan

I wear nothing but boxer briefs most of the time and haven't had that problem.


----------



## Hardiw1

Southwick
LLB OCBD
Tie from The Gentry in Chattanooga TN from the Trad Tie Swap Box.
Orvis Ultimate
Florsheim beefroll


----------



## The Rambler

pure classic - well done!


----------



## The Rambler

a round of golf followed by dinner on the veranda at a fancy club:


----------



## Sir Cingle

Fantastic stuff, Hardiw and Rambler!

Rambler: Could you provide details on the madras jacket? It's great.


----------



## Walter Denton

^^ Rambler, I really like that madras jacket!


----------



## The Rambler

Sir Cingle said:


> Fantastic stuff, Hardiw and Rambler!
> 
> Rambler: Could you provide details on the madras jacket? It's great.


It's a Brooks Bros from the vault of Tweedy Don.


----------



## stcolumba

Before church on a rainy, Sunday morning.

*Rambler*, your madras is fancier than that club! :smile:


----------



## Billax

Hardiw!, I'm wearing an outfit similar to yours today, though the weather may be a little different in CA. SF conditions: Temp 52º, wind 8 mph, and cloudy.
• Orvis Houndstooth 2 button, undarted Tweed by Southwick
• LE Hyde Park OCBD 
• AE Cordovan Kenwood beef roll pennies
• AE Calf belt in Burgundy
• LE Stone Twills
• PRL Wool Pheasant tie
• Wigwam Wool socks









x


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax - That collar roll is perfect! Also, I now need a pheasant tie after seeing how cool that looks. Another item goes on the list.


----------



## Jovan

Hardiw1 said:


> Southwick
> LLB OCBD
> Tie from The Gentry in Chattanooga TN from the Trad Tie Swap Box.
> Orvis Ultimate
> Florsheim beefroll


I love this.



The Rambler said:


> a round of golf followed by dinner on the veranda at a fancy club:


Nice madras! The three roll two really suits you, as it does everyone of course. In my purely biased opinion, you should own more and even a few suits with it for business.



Billax said:


> Hardiw!, I'm wearing an outfit similar to yours today, though the weather may be a little different in CA. SF conditions: Temp 52º, wind 8 mph, and cloudy.
> • Orvis Houndstooth 2 button, undarted Tweed by Southwick
> • LE Hyde Park OCBD
> • AE Cordovan Kenwood beef roll pennies
> • AE Calf belt in Burgundy
> • LE Stone Twills
> • PRL Wool Pheasant tie
> • Wigwam Wool socks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


Nicely done as always.

Those wool Wigwam socks intrigue me. They don't look like the coarsely knit 625. Actually they look finer than everything else I've seen Wigwam make, excepting the casual and dress socks they make exclusively for Allen Edmonds. Which model are they?


----------



## Hardiw1

Wow, Rambler that jacket is wonderful on you. Perfect. Billax, looking very sharp as usual, love the tie.


----------



## Trip English

I don't think it's hyperbole to state that Rambler "brung it" with that post. I can't decide whether I like the jacket or the no-break trousers better.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> Those wool Wigwam socks intrigue me. They don't look like the coarsely knit 625. Actually they look finer than everything else I've seen Wigwam make, excepting the casual and dress socks they make exclusively for Allen Edmonds. Which model are they?


Can't help much, Jovan. Bought 'em a couple of years ago and don't know the model. Here's a pic if you want to track them down:


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Jovan. I've actually got a few that haven't worn out yet, though a 3/2 is in my opinion a two button with an extra buttonhole. If you look at the excellent jacket Billax is wearing today, for example, and imagine a buttonhole in the lapel, you'd have a 3/2, no?


----------



## camcravat

Great choices! Nice colour combination.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 khaki poplin sack suit
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
Allen Solly repp
Alden for BB shell captoes


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean Signature everything. The shirt and trouser are advertised as "fitted". More like "uber roomy".

*CMDC* : Fantastic tie, sir!


----------



## workthatwedo

I tried to get myself a coat like this. Bought two. Neither quite worked and had to pass them on. Who makes yours? Excellent buttons.



Trip English said:


>


----------



## Trip English

"Fitted" eh? I agree that those garments look to be fitted for comfort and not for speed.

Workthatwedo: That's a Ralph Lauren Polo II. There are 3-6 different patterns a season going back many many years. My personal favorite.

Today:


----------



## hardline_42

Trip English said:


>


Love the sport coat, Trip. I saw a sales associate at the RL store wearing it with a pinned club collar OCBD in pink unistripe and a turquoise pheasant print tie. Looked killer.


----------



## Trip English

Thanks

Workthatwedo: It's a Ralph Lauren Polo II. There are numerous options every season in this cut. Fits exactly like the navy blazer one post up.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Real simple today; OCBD(pink)and Khakis

Trip - That is a great belt. I am loving all the pics, btw.


----------



## K Street




----------



## The Rambler

Cheaneys, tan gab suit, too-light pink Press royal oxford


----------



## camouflage

Hello All,
I've been following this thread for a few weeks. I enjoy seeing all of your great photos and thought I should contribute. Feel free to comment.

OCBD: I like your pink shirt. I read your blog and decided to buy a Timex watch so I can have fun with the bands.

K Street: Beautiful

Rambler: Great shoes


----------



## Trip English

Camo - welcome to the show.

I like what I see overall. Those shoes especially. Or are they boots? Are the pants and jackets dark navy or black? The tie?

1. Pants should be hemmed with no break. A nice slim leg line will add to the polish.
2. Consider a skinnier knot. Looks like a full windsor there judging by the shape, size, and scant amount left over. Try a 4IH with a spread collar. Much more rakish.
3. Up your belt game. That buckle screams Kohls. 
4. If any of those garments are black, I would recommend phasing them out as quickly as possible and transitioning to gray & navy as your dark tones. I don't care for black in general outside of eveningwear, but your complexion demands navy. If those garments are navy, then it's just the camera. Carry on.


----------



## TJN

Today's getup:


----------



## camouflage

Trip,
Thanks for the comments! I agree with most of what you said. I will learn to tie more knots. It took me years to get that one down (although I don't even know what it is). The pants and jacket are both navy. The tie is black and blue. I don't normally pair so many dark tones together. It was a rare Los Angeles rain day and I was half asleep. Can you recommend any belts for me? I bought that one from Allen-Edmonds to go with my #8 Alden boots. I liked the belt that you wore from Narragansett Leathers. Too bad he's on a road trip.


----------



## Jovan

Since this is the Trad Forum and all, I'll naturally recommend that you try an engine turned buckle with brown strap or some surcingles in basic colours like olive or navy for casual wear. I disagree that the belt screams Kohl's, but think it's better paired with a suit or at least a sport coat.

Four in hand knots definitely go better with everything, especially a narrower tie. I used to use a half-Windsor for spread collars, but even that I don't do anymore.


----------



## camouflage

Thanks for the suggestions. I'm learning some new terms today. I saw some surcingle belts on OCBD's blog that I was interested in. They seem perfect for summer. I'll have to order a few.


----------



## Jovan

Do you mean from the Leatherman Ltd. line of Eliza B.? I need to get a few myself. There is no better value than Eliza B. when it comes to American made belts or other accessories for that matter.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

camouflage said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm learning some new terms today. I saw some surcingle belts on OCBD's blog that I was interested in. They seem perfect for summer. I'll have to order a few.


Surcingles are good, as are the Eliza B. cotton belts with patterned ribbons. I also have a blue military-style web belt, which I spent four bucks on at a gas station. One other thing I'll suggest: wear a casual tie. Something like a knit tie or a wool.

TJN, I dig the belt.


----------



## P Hudson

BB ocbd, Polo trousers, Barakuta (VH), AE Fulton:


----------



## andcounting

Is this just the fist time I noticed a watch on both hands?


----------



## P Hudson

andcounting said:


> Is this just the fist time I noticed a watch on both hands?


That's a bit embarrassing. The diver is self-winding, so I need to wear it whenever I can. I just put it on for a few minutes and forgot about it in the pic. It isn't a habit I want to get into.


----------



## Pentheos

P Hudson must stand for Punctual Hudson, what with two watches and all.


----------



## Topsider

andcounting said:


> Is this just the fist time I noticed a watch on both hands?





P Hudson said:


> That's a bit embarrassing. The diver is self-winding, so I need to wear it whenever I can. I just put it on for a few minutes and forgot about it in the pic. It isn't a habit I want to get into.


I was going to say, "two time zones?"

I've actually known some frequent travelers who do that.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Real simple today; OCBD(pink)and Khakis
> 
> .


A perfect shade of pink. Nice texture, too.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Hardiw!,
> 
> x


This is perfection--right down to the Wigwam socks.


----------



## K Street




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Sweater - Brooks Bros

Chinos - Jcrew

OCBD - LE Hyde Park

Shoes - Sperry

Well, my pants need hemmed and I already scuffed my shoe...oh well.

Stcolumba - Thanks it is a Hyde park. I really like the light shade of pink, too.

Camouflage - Thank you and welcome!


----------



## CMDC

RL Rugby unstructured sport coat
BB white ocbd
Green silk knit tie
LLB double L khakis
AE Kenwood


----------



## Taken Aback

CMDC said:


> RL Rugby unstructured sport coat


I love that pattern. I assume you would have said it if it were madras; is it poplin?


----------



## CMDC

Not madras technically. Its a cotton that is essentially the same weight of madras. Made in Macau.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

P Hudson said:


> That's a bit embarrassing. The diver is self-winding, so I need to wear it whenever I can. I just put it on for a few minutes and forgot about it in the pic. It isn't a habit I want to get into.


Make no apologies, and try on some suspenders with that belt.


----------



## camouflage

Jovan said:


> Do you mean from the Leatherman Ltd. line of Eliza B.? I need to get a few myself. There is no better value than Eliza B. when it comes to American made belts or other accessories for that matter.


I've been browsing the Eliza B. belts. I saw them on OCBD's blog. There are so many to choose from. I tend to like the more fun designs. I'm thinking....hippos? :smile:


----------



## camouflage

Gitman Bros. Shirt
The West is Dead Chinos
cheapo no name belt (that I like)
Alden trubalance chromexcel boots

I'm trying to buy all American-made. Everything in this outfit is home grown. 
The last pic is of myself enjoying some post-work champagne on the patio. :redface:

Youthful: I agree about the wool and knit ties. I have a few, but need to organize my collection.

OCBD: Thank you for the kind reception. Great shoes. I love the mix of textures. I hate to scuff my shoes too. I recently bought some new cordovan's and scratched them the first day out.


----------



## Trip English

Camo, you may have the most devastating shoe game of any new poster in living memory. I feel very threatened.

I'm not sure I love the pattern on the shirt with the "reds," but that's pretty subjective. Still not a fan of your belt, but if you like it that's what matters. 

I don't think I've heard of The West is Dead. Are they local?

Keep up the good work. Nice to have new blood here on The Thread. I think we're in the midst of a golden age these past dozen or so pages.


----------



## P Hudson

camouflage said:


> Gitman Bros. Shirt
> The West is Dead Chinos
> cheapo no name belt (that I like)
> Alden trubalance chromexcel boots
> 
> I'm trying to buy all American-made. Everything in this outfit is home grown.
> The last pic is of myself enjoying some post-work champagne on the patio. :redface:


Well done. They don't make it easy on us, but a few companies still allow for home-grown buying. I find it easier with shoes (AE, Redwing) and shirts (BB) than with most things. And welcome to the forum.


----------



## camouflage

Trip, thanks for the complements on my boots. My shirt/chino combination works well in the California sun. I believe there is a difference between east coast and Southern California aesthetics, especially when we are talking color. You're right, it's all very subjective.

I also agree with you about my belt. Even though I like it, I think I could've gone a different route. Do you have any specific belt suggestions for this outfit? I'm in the process of buying some Eliza B belts.

From what I gather, The West is Dead is based in Montana. Here is their website: https://www.thewestisdead.com/ So far, I like the quality of these chinos. They seem very well-built.

Thanks again for the kind words and constructive criticisms.


----------



## Topsider

^ I like the shirt.


----------



## Trip English

I found the website. I like what I see. Nice to see these sorts of business starting up outside of places like Brooklyn and LA. 

For the belt (from my standpoint) it's less about the exact style and more about keeping it subtle. Your frame is too slight for a belt that beefy. I personally keep it to a 1" strap with small buckles. I like an engine turned buckle most of all and have recently picked up the brass buckle from Sid Mashburn and I think it will be great as it wears in. Just keep it small and you should be in good shape. Similar logic, I think, to the tie knot.


----------



## P Hudson

Sack tweed from The English Shop, Princeton, and LE cardigan added to previous outfit.


----------



## Topsider

^ Nice layering!


----------



## Taken Aback

camouflage said:


> I've been browsing the Eliza B. belts. I saw them on OCBD's blog. There are so many to choose from. I tend to like the more fun designs. I'm thinking....hippos? :smile:


I'd like to interject and (again) put forward the Pepsi to the Coke that is Leather Man, and recommend Preston as an alternative to be considered.

I have products from both LM and Preston, and found the quality to be quite similar. I look over the ribbons in Preston's catalog and then go to Preppy Princess to order the or . If PP doesn't have the ribbon on their site, they accept any choice at Preston for the same price. is also another retail source for Preston, although I haven't ordered through them).

Side by side they are similar in quality, and both brands are made in New England. Preston does seem to sell for a bit less though despite needing to buy through a retailer. They're worth considering, even if just for a design LM doesn't have.


----------



## P Hudson

Taken Aback said:


> I'd like to interject and (again) put forward the Pepsi to the Coke that is Leather Man, and recommend Preston as an alternative to be considered.
> 
> I have products from both LM and Preston, and found the quality to be quite similar. I look over the ribbons in Preston's catalog and then go to Preppy Princess to order the or . If PP doesn't have the ribbon on their site, they accept any choice at Preston for the same price. is also another retail source for Preston, although I haven't ordered through them).
> 
> Side by side they are similar in quality, and both brands are made in New England. Preston does seem to sell for a bit less though despite needing to buy through a retailer. They're worth considering, even if just for a design LM doesn't have.


Maybe this is a question for a different thread, but I don't fish, sail, golf or drink alcohol. It seems a bit fake for me to wear a belt depicting one of those activities. And I certainly don't wear things with skulls. What is one to do? I suppose the palm trees or even the whales make sense, since I do like hanging out on the beach. Why don't they have any with depictions of classic books, tea sets or shuffle board--maybe a chess set?


----------



## Taken Aback

I have seen other ribbon choices out there. I think even books.

Some small sellers (like Chesapeake Ribbon, or those on Etsy) will make a belt with a ribbon you supply, and there's quite a bit of novelty jacquard ribbon out there.


----------



## Trip English

Topsider said:


> ^ Nice layering!


Agreed. And so it begins that P Hudson makes me long for cold weather while I'm sweating through my OCBD. I'm much less jealous when he's in shorts and I'm in a Shaggy Dog!


----------



## ArtVandalay

P Hudson said:


> Sack tweed from The English Shop, Princeton, and LE cardigan added to previous outfit.
> View attachment 4092


I like everything about this. Well done.


----------



## hookem12387

This color corrected really strangely, but anyway, here's a somehow even more casual fit than I normally post. 
Kent Wang Polo
madras shorts (LEC)
Superga


----------



## Trip English

Tell me more about that Kent Wang polo. Not sure how I feel about the collar. I kind of like the stiff single layer on most polos. Prolly can't pop the Kent Wang.


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, here's a better photo of the collar. It's a bit of a cutaway that stands fairly well on it's own, but really wouldn't stay popped well. I like it, and love the material, but it may not be for everyone. Here's a better photo (let me know if you can't see it, it's a friend's from facebook)


----------



## AncientMadder

From last weekend.

Brooks Brothers hopsack:


Brooks Brothers corduroy:


custom madras from 1966:


----------



## hookem12387

ancient madder, like the looks. I do think a slightly smaller cuff would look a little better in pic 1, but it's still good. That madras is awesome, don't see enough brown based ones


----------



## Jovan

camouflage said:


> Gitman Bros. Shirt
> The West is Dead Chinos
> cheapo no name belt (that I like)
> Alden trubalance chromexcel boots
> 
> I'm trying to buy all American-made. Everything in this outfit is home grown.
> The last pic is of myself enjoying some post-work champagne on the patio. :redface:
> 
> Youthful: I agree about the wool and knit ties. I have a few, but need to organize my collection.
> 
> OCBD: Thank you for the kind reception. Great shoes. I love the mix of textures. I hate to scuff my shoes too. I recently bought some new cordovan's and scratched them the first day out.


Not bad. The chinos are too slim for my tastes, personally. Make sure you wear long socks with your boots if they're going to show sitting down.



hookem12387 said:


> Trip, here's a better photo of the collar. It's a bit of a cutaway that stands fairly well on it's own, but really wouldn't stay popped well. I like it, and love the material, but it may not be for everyone. Here's a better photo (let me know if you can't see it, it's a friend's from facebook)


I actually really like that now that I've seen it outside the website worn in this casual context. Kent Wang polos are now on my list.



AncientMadder said:


> From last weekend.
> 
> Brooks Brothers hopsack:
> 
> Brooks Brothers corduroy:
> 
> custom madras from 1966:


My only question is this: Why do you not post more? You nail those looks perfectly. The last outfit in particular captures exactly how I want all my jackets and trousers to fit.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

You might want to blur those faces Hook. Those pictured might one day decide to become respectable members of society and wouldn't want any photographic evidence of past associations with the University of Texas athletic department.

I do like the Supergas and Kent Wang polo however.


----------



## Jovan

It was linked from Facebook and I assume his friends had no objections.


----------



## hookem12387

Eh, it's probably a good idea. I didn't ask their permission to post their pictures here. I'll get ti done at some point today..or just crop it since I actually know how to do that


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

P Hudson said:


> Maybe this is a question for a different thread, but I don't fish, sail, golf or drink alcohol. It seems a bit fake for me to wear a belt depicting one of those activities. And I certainly don't wear things with skulls. What is one to do? I suppose the palm trees or even the whales make sense, since I do like hanging out on the beach. Why don't they have any with depictions of classic books, tea sets or shuffle board--maybe a chess set?


My number one suggestion is take up sailing. Otherwise, LeatherMan has one with dinosaurs and one with wolves howling at the moon.


----------



## Topsider

No offense intended, but if one cannot find a suitable motif amongst the myriad options available from Leatherman/Eliza B., one might consider getting a life.


----------



## Taken Aback

Preston might take issue with that, but beyond those two, I can't disagree.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> My number one suggestion is take up sailing. Otherwise, LeatherMan has one with dinosaurs and one with wolves howling at the moon.


I bet those don't sell well with fundamentalists.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Wearing my most versatile Leatherman surcingle today. I love this belt so much.

P.Hudson - I am in the same boat. I am starting to play tennis (just for the belt, haha). I do have one that I am plotting on. Also, that crossed oars at Leatherman has the best colors compared to all others.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

Senior Day at the Lacrosse field today. No, not aged Seniors like me, but Senior class laxers are always introduced individually and honored at the last home game of the season. His mother and I accompany him to the face-off X, where she gets a long-stemmed rose, the boy gets some applause, and I - well I get to watch a good lacrosse game!

Expected weather in SF at the 3:30 PM opening Faceoff: 65º partly cloudy, winds at 15 mph from the WNW

Linens today!


----------



## Brio1

hookem12387 said:


> Trip, here's a better photo of the collar. It's a bit of a cutaway that stands fairly well on it's own, but really wouldn't stay popped well. I like it, and love the material, but it may not be for everyone. Here's a better photo (let me know if you can't see it, it's a friend's from facebook)


Ladies with red hair tend to "accessorize" a gentleman's presence in the best possible way. :icon_smile:


----------



## Taken Aback

I wholeheartedly concur.


----------



## The Rambler

Billax said:


> Senior Day at the Lacrosse field today. No, not aged Seniors like me, but Senior class laxers are always introduced individually and honored at the last home game of the season. His mother and I accompany him to the face-off X, where she gets a long-stemmed rose, the boy gets some applause, and I - well I get to watch a good lacrosse game!
> 
> Linens today!


Love the suit! maker? First croquet emblematic I've ever seen - break out the white flannels for that one.


----------



## Orgetorix

Dobbs Rosebud hat
H Freeman suit
BB shirt
American Living tie
C&J for BB shoes


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

hookem12387 said:


> Eh, it's probably a good idea. I didn't ask their permission to post their pictures here. I'll get ti done at some point today..or just crop it since I actually know how to do that


I was just taking a cheap shot at the Longhorns, I think you're probably fine.

Fantastic suit Billax, any details?

Famous internet persona Orgetorix looking sharp as usual.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice to see you posting pix again, Org. Sharp, like the lid with that suit.

Cool and damp here. Dirty clothes, off to the trout stream:


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> No offense intended, but if one cannot find a suitable motif amongst the myriad options available from Leatherman/Eliza B., one might consider getting a life.


Maybe if they had one with the masks of comedy and tragedy...



Billax said:


> Senior Day at the Lacrosse field today. No, not aged Seniors like me, but Senior class laxers are always introduced individually and honored at the last home game of the season. His mother and I accompany him to the face-off X, where she gets a long-stemmed rose, the boy gets some applause, and I - well I get to watch a good lacrosse game!
> 
> Expected weather in SF at the 3:30 PM opening Faceoff: 65º partly cloudy, winds at 15 mph from the WNW
> 
> Linens today!


That's a linen suit? I would have never known. It looks like tropical worsted. The fit and styling is impeccable.



Orgetorix said:


> Dobbs Rosebud hat
> H Freeman suit
> BB shirt
> American Living tie
> C&J for BB shoes


Nailed it as always.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Taken Aback said:


> Preston might take issue with that, but beyond those two, I can't disagree.
> 
> I bet those don't sell well with fundamentalists.


I suppose not. :icon_smile:

Billax, that suit is great.

Org, the hat and the shoes add just the right amount of interest and look really sharp.


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


>


Is that suit your usual size? There's something about the combination of those narrow shoulders, high button stance, and slightly short sleeves that make the jacket appear undersized.


----------



## camouflage

Coming soon.....casual belts. I realized this one was off center. Oops








Hugo Boss Shirt
Allen-Edmonds wide, black, basic belt
Levi's Made-in-USA Capital E jeans
Alden six-hole cordovan chukkas

Topsider: Thanks for shirt complement!

Taken: I appreciate the belt advice. I'll be doings some research this weekend to buy a new assortment of belts.

Ancient: I love the blazers, especially the madras.

OCBD: Nice watchband. I should get my new watch today in the mail.

Billax: I want your suit. It's lovely.


----------



## The Rambler

I sorta had that impression, too. I think it's also the bottom of the tie peeking out: Org's suits usually sit so the lowest button is half-covered by the other quarter, which is my idea of proper fit there: but I see so many menswear models with that tie-showing look that I've been thinking that's the fashion.


----------



## Patrick06790

I like that linen suit.

A seriously slouchy day for me. Got chilly again, so LL Bean lined chinos, Wigwams, Quoddys, old Lacoste and a lined LL Bean camp shirt.


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> A seriously slouchy day for me. Got chilly again, so LL Bean lined chinos, Wigwams, Quoddys, old Lacoste and a lined LL Bean camp shirt.


You do "slouchy" well. That's a complement, by the way. I spend most of my non-working hours similarly attired. 

That lined camp shirt looks almost as warm as a field coat. Gotta love classic Bean stuff.

No pic, but since it's also a bit windy and chilly in the Old Dominion today, I threw on my L.L. Bean gray sweatshirt, a PRL t-shirt, PRL Philip khakis, and my well-worn tan Topsiders.


----------



## Billax

Rambler, Patrick, Camouflage, Youthful Repp -probate, Jovan, Thom Browne: Thanks for your comments!

Linen suit by LE, fabric by Baird McNutt

Croquet emblematic tie by the now defunct Ferrell-Reed. Purchased in 1985. It's a long-serving veteran!


----------



## Jovan

Whoa, seriously? Is it old LE or new?


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Whoa, seriously? Is it old LE or new?


I think it's this one:


----------



## P Hudson

LE patch cardigan, BB original polo, Polo trousers, Central strap:


----------



## hookem12387

Billax, your ability to make Lands End look so good is impressive


----------



## Jovan

Seconded! Looks a heck of a lot better on Billax than on that scruffy young model. Lands' End never seems to show their suits or sport coats in the most flattering pose.


----------



## Taken Aback

He needs to be hired. I now imagine every LE jacket on Billax.


----------



## CMDC

A little Brit influence today

BB 3/2 sack blazer
Tyrwhitt shirt
Turnbull and Asser tie
No name khaki wool pants
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## K Street

Are we all taking the day off? Not very trad today but thought I'd break the silence. 









Hickey Freeman suit
Brooks shirt
Polo tie


----------



## camouflage

BB Made-in-America Shirt
Allen Edmonds belt
Life After Denim Chinos
Alden Shoes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

And enjoying a nice little lunch date.










Camo - I like it. I need olive chinos.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros suit and shirt. 

Liking OCBD's argyle socks. Lunch must have been good!


----------



## stcolumba

Taken Aback said:


> He needs to be hired. I now imagine every LE jacket on Billax.


Amen!!!!


----------



## Billax

Thanks, for the comments, Gentlemen.

It's a rare beautiful Spring day in San Francisco. Temperature 70º sunny, with a light breeze off the ocean. Time for Linen and Madras!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba and K Street. Wonderfully polished today. OCBD, I didn't think there was much that could make you look better than the outfits you wear. I was wrong!


----------



## Trip English

Great looks one and all!

KStreet & StColumba, sharp as always. 

Billax, it seems that most of the discussions surrounding LE's jackets trend toward "don't buy" but they seem to fit and look great on you! 

OCBD, I'm surprised you're still in a sweater. I've just been sweating here! You appear to have a much more cooperative better half than I do. She compliments you well. 

Camouflage, it's amazing what a difference the belt makes, especially on a slim guy. A larger buckle or tie knot immediately kidnaps the gaze from all other nuance. The pants are still mysterious to me, though. I'm going to say it's the very low rise, but they appear to be cut like jeans. Am I imagining this? Not that they look bad, but they don't read visually as chinos, but as colored denim.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Billax

Nice as you look today, Rambler, and despite being in the center of the picture, you're outdone by dogs and flowers. Great picture! Are those Azaleas? And, what are the tall-stemmed yellow flowers?


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, I agree. Those are deciduous azaleas, and golden groundsel, a local wildflower. That garden is under tall trees, and has a wildflower season til the trees leaf out, bloodroot, trillium, woodland flox, etc. Then it's high but deep shade, and shade- loving plants, ferns, hosta, hydrangeas, toad lillies and suchlike. Scout and Canute, fairer flowers, are, sadly, getting old (but haven't realized it).


----------



## Topsider

^ Sounds like you know your plants. Is that your back yard?

Our azaleas have peaked. They're starting to turn brown now. They're all large and mature, planted by our house's previous owner. If I plant any new ones, I'm getting those "encore" azaleas that bloom throughout the year.


----------



## The Rambler

Front yard, actually, Tops. Gardening is one of the few enthusisms the wife and I share, and have done for many years, though she specializes in the inspiration and leaves the 99% perspiration to me.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


>


Spectacular!

We're between seasons: Navy v-neck over BB USA polo, LE madras shorts, Minnetonka mocs.


----------



## hookem12387

So, how "summer suit" do yall think this is? All linen. Straight out of the box, hence the pants pooling. Not totally trad (at all). Mainly just asking if its summery enough


----------



## Topsider

^ If it's linen, it's summery. The jacket looks like it fits well. Maker?


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


>


Words are so inadequate. This is fantastic. LOVE this hat~


----------



## hookem12387

The jacket fits amazingly for straight out of the box. It's from Suit Supply


----------



## The Rambler

^very nice, Hookem, right out of the box. right sleeve could come down a bit, and that looks like that's about it. It gives an impression of being a very close fit, but nothing pulls, and I know you young men like to show off your figures. Enjoy, it's summery enough, if anything is for Texas.


----------



## camouflage

OCDB: Thanks!

Hookem: I like the suit. btw I'm an Austin native and UT alum.

Trip: The chinos are chinos.  They are slimmer cut, not quite slim fit, and are made of a cotton/linen blend (not quite sure what it is called). If they read as denim, I'm fine with that. They might look more low-rise than they are because my hands are in my pockets.

Let me try to explain some of my choices. I'm nearly 6' 1" and weigh 175 lbs. I would say I have a fit and slim body type. I don't typically wear clothes that are boxy, baggy, or even roomy. IMO Slimmer fits look better on taller, slimmer men like myself. Larger, boxier cuts look terrible on me. I appreciate your opinions. They always give me food for thought. I will surely keep some of these suggestions in mind when acquiring new clothes.

Here are some closeups of the shoes and belt. I know you like shoes. I hope you enjoy! 















Allen Edmonds belt
Alden Aberdeen last full brogues (wingtips)


----------



## Billax

hookem12387 said:


> So, how "summer suit" do yall think this is? All linen. Straight out of the box, hence the pants pooling. Not totally trad (at all). Mainly just asking if its summery enough


I like your suit just fine. I'm certainly not an expert in linen suits, but I have several and I've come to know what I like about them. So, here goes:
• I love the rumple of linen when it's been worn a couple of times and before it gets steamed to remove the rumple. You're starting to get some in the sleeves. Very cool.
• Whenever I put on a linen suit, I keep all the other colors cool. White or very light blue shirts, cool color ties, cool color shoes and socks if I can match/contrast the suit color. I want to feel - and look - like an ice cube in a heated pool.
• In sum, I think of linen as akin to Seersucker, but with greater character and a wonderful hand.
I realize that's nothing but my own idiosyncracy. I'd be very interested in how you think about Linen and how you end up accessorizing it.


----------



## AncientMadder

The Rambler said:


>


What a beautiful yard and a great photo. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Jovan

Taken Aback said:


> He needs to be hired. I now imagine every LE jacket on Billax.


Clothiers, especially long established ones, should hire more mature models in general. Bernard Fouquet used to be a permanent fixture in Brooks Brothers advertising. I haven't seen that one woman with grey hair in a while either.



camouflage said:


> BB Made-in-America Shirt
> Allen Edmonds belt
> Life After Denim Chinos
> Alden Shoes


Actually if you're a tall and skinny guy, you should try something with a medium rise and a little more fullness. The shirt looks fine though, and as usual you have great choice in footwear.



oxford cloth button down said:


> And enjoying a nice little lunch date.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Camo - I like it. I need olive chinos.


Always love seeing happy couples on here. Makes me miss my s/o, but just another month and we'll be back together...



Billax said:


> Thanks, for the comments, Gentlemen.
> 
> It's a rare beautiful Spring day in San Francisco. Temperature 70º sunny, with a light breeze off the ocean. Time for Linen and Madras!
> 
> View attachment 4106


Great texture on that sport coat.



The Rambler said:


>


Showing off your gardening skills more than your clothes, but nothing wrong with that. 



hookem12387 said:


> So, how "summer suit" do yall think this is? All linen. Straight out of the box, hence the pants pooling. Not totally trad (at all). Mainly just asking if its summery enough


Apart from some slight lapel bowing, looks good. Fix that and you have it nailed.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.




----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


>


Absolutely inspirational! Your pic, in my opinion one of the top five ever posted herein, leaves me with an incredible desire to get up from the keyboard and go out to do a bit of gardening/yardwork! I'm not sure whether to compliment your wardrobe or your gardening results...both seem equally memorable and commendable. Thank you for sharing this quick glimpse into your life.


----------



## stcolumba

I tried to simulate Rambler's garden pose, but the cat would not cooperate.


----------



## Atterberg

That's fantastic.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


>


Your homage to Thomas Kinkade is touching. 

Love the dogs!!


----------



## TimHardy

A good look!


----------



## CMDC

Rambler---fantastic. Props on succeeding, relatively well, in getting the dogs to pose. As an owner of two little critters myself, I know how hard that is.


----------



## camouflage

BB shirt
Allen-Edmonds belt
Life after denim cotton/linen blend navy chinos
Alden #8 captoes grant last

Jovan: Thanks for your comments. However, I disagree that a fuller pant would actually look better. It _might_ look better.  I think it's more a matter of opinion. At this point I definitely prefer fitted to relaxed. Nevertheless I did join this conversation to broaden my horizons, so the next time I'm shopping for chinos I'll try on some fuller fitting pairs and judge for myself. In the past I found that fuller pants make a person (especially me) appear frumpy and fat.

I don't want to wear pants that are this tight. Check out his crotch. lol:








*from https://thetrad.blogspot.com/


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks to all for the nice comments on the dogs and flowers: taken by she who must be obeyed, to send to our kids, but I figured, why not, I am wearing clothes.


----------



## ogcr

AncientMadder said:


> Brooks Brothers hopsack:


What jeans are these? This fit is exactly what I'm going for this summer.


----------



## Jovan

camouflage: With respect, you're misreading my suggestion. I'm not saying wear full cut trousers, period, I'm saying try something with just a little more ease in the leg and a slightly longer rise than the ones you're wearing now. Lands' End Tailored Fit is a good example of what I mean. Not frumpy at all: https://www.landsend.com/ix/mens-clothing/Men/Mens-Pants/Fit=Tailored/index.html?seq=1~2~3~4&catNumbers=1~23&visible=1~2~1~1&store=le&sort=Recommended&pageSize=24&tab=1

Trust me, I'm a tall thin guy and struggle at finding the right balance between fitted clothing and dressing well for my height and build.


----------



## leisureclass

I agree with Jovan. Camo you should look to someone like OCBD, he is also slender in build but his pants have much more of the classic fit Jovan and others have suggested.


----------



## Trip English

Camo, 

I'm just fine with the fit of your trousers. They don't appear tight on you and, while I haven't seen you in that exact pose, I'm sure there's no moose knuckle. 

In the "trad" style, khakis play a pivotal role in a majority of outfits and are the trouser of choice over jeans or many other styles of casual pants. That being said, khakis are more than just the material they're made from. They imply a look and give a feel to the outfit. While there are an abundance of slim chinos, they all have a little room in the hip and seat and taper down to the ankle. This produces a silhouette that most of us associate with khakis and it's up to each wearer how much room and how much taper they prefer. When I said your pants read like jeans it's because they follow the natural leg-line from the seat down to the ankle the way slim-fit jeans would. Many makers have resorted to cutting khaki material in a dungaree fit because of the insatiable appetite for slim-ness, but when they get that slim they lose the character of khakis and just become skinny cotton pants. 

By no means wrong or right, but I think this is probably the root of any criticism you receive about your pants. They just don't "look" like khakis and you are on the Trad forum.


----------



## Trip English

AncientMadder said:


> From last weekend.
> 
> Brooks Brothers hopsack:


Every time I look at this picture I think of Sid Mashburn. All the proportions are there, down to the extreme no-break jeans. Love it.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> khakis are more than just the material they're made from. They imply a look and give a feel to the outfit. While there are an abundance of slim chinos, they all have a little room in the hip and seat and taper down to the ankle. This produces a silhouette that most of us associate with khakis and it's up to each wearer how much room and how much taper they prefer.


+1. "Silhouette" is the key word.


----------



## Hardiw1

Friday evening after work I'm going to sit on the deck and have a drink look.

BB sport shirt
Bean shorts
Bean bluchers


----------



## Topsider

Hardiw1 said:


> Friday evening after work I'm going to sit on the deck and have a drink look.
> 
> BB sport shirt
> Bean shorts
> Bean bluchers


Good look. You forgot to tell us what's in the glass.


----------



## P Hudson

Hardiw1 said:


> Friday evening after work I'm going to sit on the deck and have a drink look.
> 
> BB sport shirt
> Bean shorts
> Bean bluchers


Superb. While I'm enjoying recent pages of this thread, and I'll probably get attacked for saying this, they represent for me "too much of a good thing" (or something to that affect) rather than trad sensibilities. You've provided an excellent counterpoint.


----------



## Hardiw1

Topsider said:


> Good look. You forgot to tell us what's in the glass.


Got that covered as well.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-re-You-Drinking-Today&p=1292308#post1292308


----------



## Hardiw1

P Hudson, I'm not surprised to see you say that as you own the effortless, casual look so well. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Topsider

Hardiw1 said:


> Got that covered as well.
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-re-You-Drinking-Today&p=1292308#post1292308


Enjoy. 

Not sure what brand of rum you have in there, but try some Mount Gay with club soda if you get the chance. I'd been drinking that for years, and was floored when Daniel Craig ordered one as Bond in "Casino Royale."

Mount Gay also mixes well with Coke (preferably the imported kind made with cane sugar) and lime juice (a Cuba Libre).


----------



## Trip English

Hardiw1 said:


> Friday evening after work I'm going to sit on the deck and have a drink look.
> 
> BB sport shirt
> Bean shorts
> Bean bluchers


Fire up that Weber and we've got a party.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Fire up that Weber and we've got a party.


Perhaps the Traddest of grills.


----------



## Trip English

The universal symbol of a good time. You can see it in the first picture by the front steps. This is the family home of the Olufsen family in Struer, Denmark (Danish audio enthusiasts will recognize the name). Still inhabited by two generations of Olufsens that share a Weber Kettle.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Hardiw1

The Weber kettle has never let me down. A classic that will always be around.


----------



## Hardiw1

Liking that owl bow ^


----------



## Hardiw1

Don't judge me on the match light Kingsford. The wife picked it up, she didn't know any better. Always use a chimney around here.


----------



## ArtVandalay

BB Ocbd - white
BB wash and wear 3/2 navy sack
LE Legacy chinos
AE pennies
Jim beam black and iced tea


----------



## camouflage

Jovan, Trip, and Leisure: HOW DARE YOU!!! j/k

Jovan: I'm glad you also share my struggle with being tall and thin. (All short guys rolling their eyes right now) 

With respect to ya'll, I understand what you guys are saying. All I'm saying is that fitted chinos and shorts (you'll soon see some examples on me) are Traditional American clothes as well. There are so many other threads that debate what is/isn't Trad. I don't see the definition of Trad being so narrow. Personally, I like my clothes fitted. Here are some examples from Taking Ivy that feature what I'm talking about. Some of these, "follow the natural leg line" more than my typical chino. 








^My legs wouldn't fit in these. 








Not as good an example, but you can still see the curve at the knee








I lean more towards the fit of the guy in the last picture. Straight up, "Heyyyyy!" lol

I'm not saying I don't appreciate the feedback. I am here to get a new perspective and will definitely try on some pants with a little more, "ease" to see what they look like. I like hearing what you guys have to say. I just hope that you realize that there is more room for interpretation of what is/isn't Trad. Also, that fit is extremely subjective, regional, seasonal, etc.

With nothing but love,

Joseph aka CAMOUFLAGE


----------



## Jovan

There are many examples of chinos that don't fit like slim jeans in _Take Ivy_ as well. Though I wonder now if some of the young men pictured were wearing tan coloured jeans rather than chinos with frog pockets as I previously suspected. There are few shots where they are quite obviously wearing blue jeans, too. At the time this was shot, the very close fitting "European" look was starting to catch on with young Americans. Ivy League schools were no exception. I won't add any more fuel to the fire except to say that the guys in those pictures are wearing a higher rise than you are.


----------



## camouflage

There's no fire over here. I'm not upset at all. I certainly don't mean to make anyone else upset and if I have I am truly sorry. I'm just saying that there's more to Trad than some members of this thread recognize. It's unrealistic to think that all men throughout American history have all worn their clothes exactly the same. There is more than one look, fit, etc to traditional American clothes, for sure. It is not so clearly defined. That's all I'm trying to say. Like I said, I do appreciate you all's feedback. I like to refine my looks. Who knows? you might see me in some LE trim fit chinos soon.  I hope I'm not offending any of you. Please keep the comments coming. I love the perspective. It's helping me perfect the Trad look that works for me.

BTW: Jovan thanks for the LE recommendation. Do you know of any American-Made chinos/khakis that are similar to the one's you recommended? I'm trying to be strict about my American-Made Spring purchases.


----------



## Hardiw1

camouflage said:


> There's no fire over here. I'm not upset at all. I certainly don't mean to make anyone else upset and if I have I am truly sorry. I'm just saying that there's more to Trad than some members of this thread recognize. It's unrealistic to think that all men throughout American history have all worn their clothes exactly the same. There is more than one look, fit, etc to traditional American clothes, for sure. It is not so clearly defined. That's all I'm trying to say. Like I said, I do appreciate you all's feedback. I like to refine my looks. Who knows? you might see me in some LE trim fit chinos soon.  I hope I'm not offending any of you. Please keep the comments coming. I love the perspective. It's helping me perfect the Trad look that works for me.
> 
> BTW: Jovan thanks for the LE recommendation. Do you know of any American-Made chinos/khakis that are similar to the one's you recommended? I'm trying to be strict about my American-Made Spring purchases.


You are absolutely correct in saying Trad is not clearly defined, you will also find it extremely hard to "upset" or "offend" anyone in this thread. All of the regular posters and commenters are, from my experience, extremely nice and tend to give you their truly honest opinion on things. Believe me they do not expect you to agree 100% with what they are saying, it's more or less "for what it's worth" advice. Do as you wish, we just tend to call it as we see it. Welcome and, please, keep posting!


----------



## Trip English

Camo - Try Epaulet or Sid Mashburn. 

Also, you will learn what many of us did - that "Trad" does not refer to traditional American clothing in the sprawling and multi-faceted sense. It refers to a very specific subset. While it's related to Prep/Wasp/British/Et al, it's definately its own thing. 

I'm coming from a similar standpoint as you. Most of my clothing is made in Italy at this point and I gravitated to it after buying heavily into many of the remaining purveyors of Trad and finding the fit and quality lacking. I really wanted to be able to wear jackets from J.Press, but I just couldn't. The Italian, especially Neapolitan, clothing shares many of the spiritual values of Trad, such as the formal/casual coexistence, the rough durability of the fabrics, and the care-free way in which they're worn. They also have the soft shoulder and the casual silhouette that defines Trad style. Fortunately Ralph Lauren oversees the tailoring of Italian goods in traditional American fabrics so I still look Trad until you zoom out and see the contours of the clothing. 

I suspect you may fall into this category somewhat. Your dedication to country of origin is commendable and something I've raised quite a stink over from time to time. Glad to see someone willing to put their money where their mouth is!


----------



## Jovan

camouflage said:


> There's no fire over here. I'm not upset at all. I certainly don't mean to make anyone else upset and if I have I am truly sorry. I'm just saying that there's more to Trad than some members of this thread recognize. It's unrealistic to think that all men throughout American history have all worn their clothes exactly the same. There is more than one look, fit, etc to traditional American clothes, for sure. It is not so clearly defined. That's all I'm trying to say. Like I said, I do appreciate you all's feedback. I like to refine my looks. Who knows? you might see me in some LE trim fit chinos soon.  I hope I'm not offending any of you. Please keep the comments coming. I love the perspective. It's helping me perfect the Trad look that works for me.
> 
> BTW: Jovan thanks for the LE recommendation. Do you know of any American-Made chinos/khakis that are similar to the one's you recommended? I'm trying to be strict about my American-Made Spring purchases.


Haven't upset anyone at all. I just didn't want you to think I was picking on you.

You're absolutely right that it doesn't encompass one fit type, though Trad seems to me something in between the "Ivy League Look" of the '50s to '60s and "Preppy Movement" of '70s-'80s. It ignores some aspects of both. Most Trads seem to think that fit should be loose enough for comfort, though that can be very subjective depending on who you ask. The chinos you're wearing seem like they would be painful for me to sit in (though that may be because I have a larger than average seat and thighs).


----------



## hookem12387

Camo, first, hook 'em to another UT grad. Good stuff there.

Second, I second Trips rec for Sid and Epaulet, both higher rise and still about an 8" leg opening (pretty much the sweet spot, IMO, with 7 7/8" being perfect). As a fellow taller, thin guy I think the slightly higher rise, but not too far up there, suits the build well. 

As to how fitted you like things, I just say keep things consistent top and bottom. Tighter down low requires tighter up top, shirt and jacket. Vice versa applies, as well. I like to fall in between while I'm still in good shape, though as my thighs and, um, seat get larger from the gym, I'm finding it increasingly difficult to get away with slimmer fitting pants. I think my least slim pair from Rugby is about to go out the window, bah. Anyway, off topic, keep it consistent, try Epaulet or Sid if you want a change, and I like your shoes.


----------



## AncientMadder

ogcr said:


> What jeans are these? This fit is exactly what I'm going for this summer.


501s.



Trip English said:


> Every time I look at this picture I think of Sid Mashburn. All the proportions are there, down to the extreme no-break jeans. Love it.


Wow, that's high praise. Thanks, Trip.


----------



## P Hudson

camouflage said:


> There's no fire over here. I'm not upset at all. I certainly don't mean to make anyone else upset and if I have I am truly sorry. I'm just saying that there's more to Trad than some members of this thread recognize. It's unrealistic to think that all men throughout American history have all worn their clothes exactly the same. There is more than one look, fit, etc to traditional American clothes, for sure. It is not so clearly defined. That's all I'm trying to say. Like I said, I do appreciate you all's feedback. I like to refine my looks.


At the risk of offending, this forum isn't a history of the way American men have worn their clothes. We'd be better served looking at images from the Civil War if that were our goal. It is devoted to, as the opening thread (iirc) specifically mentions, TNSIL, and is usually linked to The Ivy League Look, which is a specific albeit somewhat fluid style (and is not to be confused with what people generally wear/wore in Ivy League institutions). John Travolta's white suit in Saturday Night Fever is as distinctly American-cultural-phenomenon as you can get, as are Roy Rogers cowboy getup and Superman's tights--but they aren't Trad.

The Trad look has links to 1950s jazz, 1980s prep, and a whole lot of other variations, but it remains distinctly recognizable. Even as American fashion goes from one extreme to another, a Japanese man wearing khakis, a sack jacket and pennys is as trad as a Brit with a BB ocbd, gray flannels (flat front and tapered leg of course), and a J Press jacket (or a harrington?). On the other hand, an American with a mullet, jeans shorts and Jack Daniels t-shirt may be all-American, but he isn't trad. And when a European thinks "Americano" I don't think he conjures up that guy.


----------



## eagle2250

Hardiw1 said:


> Don't judge me on the match light Kingsford. The wife picked it up, she didn't know any better. Always use a chimney around here.


That's quite OK, my good man. Forgiveness not necessary. Many of us former fans of the iconic Webber Kettle grills have actually fallen from the wagon and moved on with Webber's 'new age' iconic grill offering, the ES320, a stainless steel beast fired with PNG...Hank Hill. where are you? LOL.


----------



## The Rambler

the kettle is such a bother, I switched to gas about 10 years ago; trouble was, it was like cooking in the oven; went back to the kettle, and hardwood charcoal. Kingsford style briquets are similarly easy, but if you look at what theyre made of, it's anthracite dust and a petroleum based binder. that's why it smells like a coal fire, which is not bad in itself, but doesn't deliver that wood fired flavor. it's a bloody nuisance, but, to each his own.


----------



## Billax

Mr. Hudson,
Thank you for your insightful and incisive post. I believe it helps all of us remember the core principles that shape our discussions. While almost all of us will wander occasionally from the core, those core attributes of TNSIL are what keep us coming to this forum.

You, Sir, are the man!


----------



## camouflage

Thanks for the thoughtful response. "Throughout American History" was hyperbole. I agree with most of what you said. I just think there are variations in fit within the Trad look which I illustrated above.



P Hudson said:


> At the risk of offending, this forum isn't a history of the way American men have worn their clothes. We'd be better served looking at images from the Civil War if that were our goal. It is devoted to, as the opening thread (iirc) specifically mentions, TNSIL, and is usually linked to The Ivy League Look, which is a specific albeit somewhat fluid style (and is not to be confused with what people generally wear/wore in Ivy League institutions). John Travolta's white suit in Saturday Night Fever is as distinctly American-cultural-phenomenon as you can get, as are Roy Rogers cowboy getup and Superman's tights--but they aren't Trad.
> 
> The Trad look has links to 1950s jazz, 1980s prep, and a whole lot of other variations, but it remains distinctly recognizable. Even as American fashion goes from one extreme to another, a Japanese man wearing khakis, a sack jacket and pennys is as trad as a Brit with a BB ocbd, gray flannels (flat front and tapered leg of course), and a J Press jacket (or a harrington?). On the other hand, an American with a mullet, jeans shorts and Jack Daniels t-shirt may be all-American, but he isn't trad. And when a European thinks "Americano" I don't think he conjures up that guy.


----------



## camouflage

Hardwi1: Please keep calling it as you see it. I like to break down my looks and get a fresh perspective. Thanks for the input.

Trip: I also have a lot of Italian clothes. I like the Italian fit, especially when in Europe. I really like a lot of your clothes. Post more!

Hookem: I agree that the tops and bottoms should match in fit. I wear mostly extra slim in BB and slim fitting Gitman Bros. I also wear a lot of Band of Outsiders shirts where my size is XL (LOL). Their sizing is a bit ridiculous. 

Jovan: As usual, thank you for the information and point of view. Do you have any pictures of chinos that you typically wear? I'd like to see how they fit your body.


----------



## Jovan

When I start posting pictures in here again, you'll see. :tongue2: Like I said above, my seat and thighs are larger than average for a guy my size, so keep that in mind. I actually had to give up a pair of Lands' End Tailored Fit chinos from the Legacy line (defunct in favour of "Original Chinos") because they were too tight in the seat and pulled noticeably. They were also quite low rise for chinos. Too bad, as I otherwise liked the fabric and fit.


----------



## Jovan

Actually, here are some pics that I just dug up. Hope they help.

https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/Christmas1.jpg

https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/WAYWT/leoriginalchino012.jpg

https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/WAYWT/tradoutdoors001.jpg


----------



## Trip English

I can vouch for Jovan. When he does put in an appearance on the Trad WAYWT thread it's top notch. 

There's also an angle to this where you (Camo), me, Hookem, & Jovan (and others) are younger than many members and did not live through any golden age (well, technically I lived through all of the 80s, but I wasn't exactly in charge of my clothing budget). So there's an extent to which we're all affecting a style that's not our own, so we're bound to interpret it in our own sartorial vernacular. Your observations about West Coast style and color versus East Coast is exactly that. Here on the East Coast we have the same debate but New England versus the South, both of which have impeccable credentials in their overlapping Trad style.


----------



## hookem12387

Good train of conversation on here. I think there's room for some personal interpretation, including interpretation of "trad"...after all, it wouldn't be _personal_ style if it was all exactly the same.


----------



## P Hudson

camouflage said:


> Thanks for the thoughtful response. "Throughout American History" was hyperbole. I agree with most of what you said. I just think there are variations in fit within the Trad look which I illustrated above.


I agree. Trad went Modern (in the technical sense) in the 1960s, but iirc, the 1940s-c. 1964 were not that slim. In fact, most of the khakis worn by GIs after WWII were anything but tailored. I like the slim fit of the early '60s that has been revived, but them I'm fairly tall and slim myself. And I didn't throw away my less fitted clothes just because the pendulum of fashion has swung.

Historians, please feel free to correct any mistakes. I like to work my way through the "American Trad Men" thread on occasion: it helps me maintain perspective.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## P Hudson

Linen suit, linen shirt, square (BB), AE pennys:


----------



## The Rambler

I think you've got the dates right, PH I remember being teased by an old-timer (he was maybe 50) in '65 because I couldnt remove my pants (h.i.s. probably) without taking off my shoes. But when did they get wide again?


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks and Gucci









Suit Supply, Brooks (OCBD), Epaulet, Alden









If anyone has comments on the jacket fit, it could be an inch looser in the chest, I think. I may see if there's room for the tailor to let it out.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Corbin madras
Bb Ocbd 
Le navy chinos


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks and Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit Supply, Brooks (OCBD), Epaulet, Alden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has comments on the jacket fit, it could be an inch looser in the chest, I think. I may see if there's room for the tailor to let it out.


1. Are the pants in picture 1 the Milano fit?

2. What made you decide to go with Suit Supply? I've got to say I'm not a fan. I don't think there's anything wrong with the fit - it's a technically correct jacket, but the style seems to be out of step with the rest of your style. There's no ease to the silhouette. It's a straight two button. It has roped shoulders. Just looks too precious. Usually when I stray from the pillars of tradliness there's still a spirit of trad. This seems like a total stylistic departure.

I'm sure we all have our own heuristics in growing our wardrobes and matching this with that, but for me if I can't wear an OCBD with it it's too polished. That jacket would look much better with a crisp spread or point collar and probably some spotless indigo denim. It looks a little out of place with an OCBD & khakis.

Just my $.02


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> I can vouch for Jovan. When he does put in an appearance on the Trad WAYWT thread it's top notch.
> 
> There's also an angle to this where you (Camo), me, Hookem, & Jovan (and others) are younger than many members and did not live through any golden age (well, technically I lived through all of the 80s, but I wasn't exactly in charge of my clothing budget). So there's an extent to which we're all affecting a style that's not our own, so we're bound to interpret it in our own sartorial vernacular. Your observations about West Coast style and color versus East Coast is exactly that. Here on the East Coast we have the same debate but New England versus the South, both of which have impeccable credentials in their overlapping Trad style.


You're too nice, Trip.

Ivy League schools were definitely influenced by outside trends throughout the decades. It's impossible to ignore that fact, even looking at old photos from the '40s and '50s. Even by the time of _Take Ivy_, you had guys wearing untucked shirts with shorts, sports jerseys, and jeans. It seems like from what I've seen in the '70s your average Yale student was dressed like any other teenager in that time. With Duck Head chinos and some other stuff in the '80s, there was something of a renaissance of what was then called "Preppy". This is where the New England style clothing (Norwegian fishing sweaters, boat shoes, Bean boots, Nantucket Reds, etc.) seems to come into play. Echoing P Hudson, feel free to correct me if my history is off.



hookem12387 said:


> Good train of conversation on here. I think there's room for some personal interpretation, including interpretation of "trad"...after all, it wouldn't be _personal_ style if it was all exactly the same.


Quite true.



P Hudson said:


> Linen suit, linen shirt, square (BB), AE pennys:


Many linen suits here lately that don't look it. Nice.



The Rambler said:


> I think you've got the dates right, PH I remember being teased by an old-timer (he was maybe 50) in '65 because I couldnt remove my pants (h.i.s. probably) without taking off my shoes. But when did they get wide again?


Well the '70s had the flared leg or, in the case of traditional clothiers who made a compromise, boot cut trousers. They had a wide leg opening, but the thighs and seat were close fitting. I don't think the full cut trouser was seen in fashion again until the '80s.



hookem12387 said:


> Brooks and Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit Supply, Brooks (OCBD), Epaulet, Alden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has comments on the jacket fit, it could be an inch looser in the chest, I think. I may see if there's room for the tailor to let it out.


A little more ease in the chest would solve the lapel bowing problem I think. Great BB shirt there. Madras?



ArtVandalay said:


> View attachment 4117
> 
> Corbin madras
> Bb Ocbd
> Le navy chinos


Nice, wish I could see more.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Linen suit, linen shirt, square (BB), AE pennys:


All of your posts are excellent. This, IMO, is the best. The plaid pocket square adds the perfect touch. And, oh yes, the cup! English bone china?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 regarding StColumbia's response to P Hudson's attire and accessoies, though I think I would have added a nice tie to the mix. His English design(?) coffee mug has held my fascination since the firet time it was included in a picture...quite the perfect prop, eh! :thumbs-up:


----------



## hookem12387

Re the jacket, I agree Trip and Jovan, both. I like a bit sharper lines on a suit, actually, whereas I much much prefer the trad silhouette for casual wear (everything but a suit). I agree that the jacket just doesn't work with chinos and an OCBD. I've also decided that I'm going to just return the suit all together, there's barely enough room in the chest now, and I've been trending upward in that area over the last few months. I'll probably just grab the Fitz seersucker for graduation.

As to what had me try Suit Supply, curiosity mostly. It seems like a good value, and I do really like the very high arm holes (we're talking shirt high). Plus, as I said I do like the sharper lines on a full on suit. I don't know if I'll settle there long term (or even short term). While I've had however many years of interest and trial and error to determine what I like for casual clothing (and its still evolving), I have very little time/experience trying different suit silhouettes to my name. If I've learned anything since becoming more interested in clothing, it's that your tastes evolve and refine as you learn more and try more. Anyway, I think this is an ever so slightly failed experiment. I'll probably be looking back into Suit Supply a bit if whatever job I find in a few months requires daily suit wear, hopefully by then I'll be able to effectively size up to a 42 since right now I'm between sizes I think. As always, thanks for the comments/discussion. 

And yep, Brooks madras shirt and Brooks milano chinos (which may be getting too slim for my giant _ _ _). 

PHud, now that's the proper blue linen jacket look.


----------



## Trip English

Hook, glad to hear you're returning the suit. I think our styles are pretty aligned so I was surprised when I saw it. Good practical move as well if you're bulking up. Also sorry to hear about the ass. I'm naturally built with stocky features, especially in the ass and leg area and it's a challenge to dress that sort of figure.

Today:










Perhaps a good illustration for Camo of what I'm talking about in the khaki department. These are navy chinos from RL Rugby and feature a leg opening just shy of 16" They're very slim by most standards and have quite a taper, but they're baggy enough up the leg to still read as a pair of khakis. I personally wouldn't go any slimmer than this in this style pant.

Jacket: Vintage JAB Sack - camel w/ subtle herringbone pattern
Shirt: Sid Mashburn
Belt: Sid Mashburn on Beltmaster
Khakis: RL Rugby
Shoes: Sperry AO Sahara


----------



## hookem12387

I need you stop posting that buckle. I already wanted it, but really don't need it. Always a fan of the Rugby chino


----------



## stcolumba

It's the 3rd Sunday of Easter, and it is freezing outside. Sun, notwithstanding. A Brooks Bros day....


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hardiw1 said:


> The Weber kettle has never let me down. A classic that will always be around.


We just ran out of gas for our grill so I dusted off the Weber.

If one has the time, char-coal is king!!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## CMDC

Already a Gucci clad lawyer, huh Hookem? Seriously, though, I like 'em. How'd you come about them?


----------



## C. Sharp

Some background on trousers from 1952-1961, the Ivy slim trousers measured 21 inches at the knee and 18 at the cuff. 

Some of the trim stuff you see around 63-65 etc. and in vintage photos like "Take Ivy" I would put in the category of wheat jeans, STA-PRESS, tight legged h.i.s. sport wear etc. Stuff that was making in roads on campus in the early and mid 60's. The STA-Press was introduced in 64. Although I would say forgotten by many, trousers like the STA-PRESS holds a cult like following for some here and oversees. Loosely mods, Ivyists, Bond,Mcqueen Hollywood 60's devotees. 

The rise of the counter culture is also the rise of work wear. Denim become ubiquitous. You see wool Pendleton shirts, CPO jackets, pea coats, sheerling,corduroy, boots etc. Some in the INTERNET world have called this "Heavy Ivy" others have pointed to "Love Story" or the "Paper Chase" to illustrate some of the elements of this style. 

Given this backdrop it not hard to see how some of the New England Country elements slip in, the cotton turtle neck, the chamois shirt, the Maine hunting shoe etc. Throw in an interest in tailored clothes from places like Brooks and Press and a more willingness to wear sports and resort wear and you have prep.

Heavy Tweed jacket blog does a great job using vintage photos to show the evolution into what might loosely be called Prepy.

That is my thumb nail sketch FWIW.


----------



## hookem12387

CMDC said:


> Already a Gucci clad lawyer, huh Hookem? Seriously, though, I like 'em. How'd you come about them?


Haha, yep and thanks. A friend up in Canada found 'em at a thrift, nearly new, in my size for $15. He grabbed them and shipped them down at cost, so I was out a grand total of about $30.


----------



## workthatwedo




----------



## Topsider

workthatwedo said:


>


Haspel?


----------



## workthatwedo

Topsider said:


> Haspel?


Lauren. Try not to crucify me for darts, eh?


----------



## lwmarti

To sound like my teenage sons, seersucker is awesome.

Edit: With khakis it's even more awesome.


----------



## Topsider

workthatwedo said:


> Lauren. Try not to crucify me for darts, eh?


No worries. My Haspel is darted.


----------



## camouflage

Jovan said:


> Actually, here are some pics that I just dug up. Hope they help.
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/Christmas1.jpg
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/WAYWT/leoriginalchino012.jpg
> 
> https://i184.photobucket.com/albums/x3/jovantheun1337/WAYWT/tradoutdoors001.jpg


Thanks for the photos. Those outfits look great on you! However, I don't think they would have the same effect on me. I lean more toward the fit of Hookem's trousers below.


----------



## camouflage

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks and Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit Supply, Brooks (OCBD), Epaulet, Alden
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has comments on the jacket fit, it could be an inch looser in the chest, I think. I may see if there's room for the tailor to let it out.


IMHO those trousers are perfect. I would love a pair or five. I measured my pants to compare after your previous comment. Most had a leg opening around 7 3/4" a few were 8". I'm starting to rethink the rise. Not that I think mine look bad, but perhaps a higher rise would be better for work. I'm going to go out and try on some new stuff when I get some time. Believe it or not, I kind of hate shopping.  Also, I think you made the right decision about your blazer.

Hudson: You look great as always.

Trip: I see what you mean about the khakis. They flatter your body type. However, I don't think they would do the same for me.

Workthatwedo: I like your blazer. I'll have to add it to the want list.


----------



## Topsider

camouflage said:


> I lean more toward the fit of Hookem's Gucci trousers.


Pretty sure it's the shoes that are Gucci. The pants, I think, are BB.


----------



## camouflage

Topsider said:


> Pretty sure it's the shoes that are Gucci. The pants, I think, are BB.


Thanks for pointing that out. Oops.

Hookem: Where can I get those pants?


----------



## M Go Crimson

camouflage said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Oops.
> 
> Hookem: Where can I get those pants?


They're from Epaulet


----------



## Jovan

camouflage said:


> Thanks for the photos. Those outfits look great on you! However, I don't think they would have the same effect on me. I lean more toward the fit of Hookem's trousers below.


You never know until you try.  I used to like a lot of things and wouldn't budge on them until I tried something different.



C. Sharp said:


> Some background on trousers from 1952-1961, the Ivy slim trousers measured 21 inches at the knee and 18 at the cuff.


Definitely a different fit when you get farther into the '60s. I hear the average from that time was closer to 19" knee, 16" opening.


----------



## Topsider

camouflage said:


> I see what you mean about the khakis. They flatter your body type. However, I don't think they would do the same for me.


With all due respect, that's chick talk. Pants either look good, or they draw attention to themselves (or to the wearer). A well-fitted pair of pants simply look like a well-fitted pair of pants. Pants that are too slim scream, "look at me, I'm wearing 'skinny' pants!"


----------



## Bjorn

Pants that deviate too much from what is considered in good taste at the time of wearing are detrimental to the wearer, be they too slim or too loose:


----------



## The Rambler

C. Sharp said:


> Some background on trousers from 1952-1961, the Ivy slim trousers measured 21 inches at the knee and 18 at the cuff.
> 
> Some of the trim stuff you see around 63-65 etc. and in vintage photos like "Take Ivy" I would put in the category of wheat jeans, STA-PRESS, tight legged h.i.s. sport wear etc. Stuff that was making in roads on campus in the early and mid 60's. The STA-Press was introduced in 64. Although I would say forgotten by many, trousers like the STA-PRESS holds a cult like following for some here and oversees. Loosely mods, Ivyists, Bond,Mcqueen Hollywood 60's devotees.
> 
> The rise of the counter culture is also the rise of work wear. Denim become ubiquitous. You see wool Pendleton shirts, CPO jackets, pea coats, sheerling,corduroy, boots etc. Some in the INTERNET world have called this "Heavy Ivy" others have pointed to "Love Story" or the "Paper Chase" to illustrate some of the elements of this style.
> 
> Given this backdrop it not hard to see how some of the New England Country elements slip in, the cotton turtle neck, the chamois shirt, the Maine hunting shoe etc. Throw in an interest in tailored clothes from places like Brooks and Press and a more willingness to wear sports and resort wear and you have prep.
> 
> Heavy Tweed jacket blog does a great job using vintage photos to show the evolution into what might loosely be called Prepy.
> 
> That is my thumb nail sketch FWIW.


Thanks for that, sounds right. I had forgotten Stapress: when my mother discovered them - I was probably in high school - that's all she bought me, Sta-Press in suntan. We had a maid who did the ironing, but she oversaw the operation, and thought they were the greatest thing since sliced bread HIS was a little later, ultra slim chinos, iirc.


----------



## Trip English

I tend to agree with that. Too low a rise and too slim a leg and you're sending a very distinct message. Doesn't matter whether you're plump or lanky.


----------



## Topsider

^ And the point of that would be that well-fitted pants transcend fashion.

Skinny, low-rise pants are decidedly fashion-forward, and are more appropriate for the fashion forum than this one.


----------



## The Rambler

Haven't they been around a little long for "fashion-forward" at this point? I put them in the same category (opposite pendulum swing) as the super-baggy, show-the-underpants style, both quite another thing, as you say, from properly cut and fitted trousers.


----------



## Topsider

The Rambler said:


> Haven't they been around a little long for "fashion-forward" at this point? I put them in the same category (opposite pendulum swing) as the super-baggy, show-the-underpants style, both quite another thing, as you say, from properly cut and fitted trousers.


Fashion is always forward or backward. That's why I tend to ignore it. ;-)


----------



## camouflage

Topsider said:


> With all due respect, that's chick talk. Pants either look good, or they draw attention to themselves (or to the wearer). A well-fitted pair of pants simply look like a well-fitted pair of pants. Pants that are too slim scream, "look at me, I'm wearing 'skinny' pants!"


I take offense to you using terms like "chick talk". Trying to insult me by feminizing me is taking it too far. And saying, "With all due respect" doesn't necessarily afford that respect. "Look good" is a subjective term. What looks good to you may look terrible to me. "Pants either look good, or they draw attention to themselves" so all GTH pants don't look good? I think not. You need to learn the difference between an opinion and a fact.

Jovan: I'm definitely going to try on some fuller sizes the next time I'm out and about. I'll report back when I do.

Bjorn: I agree. Taste is very subjective.


----------



## Jovan

It can be a balancing act trying to look classic yet also not completely sexless. We're still young and thin, after all. I know there are others who feel the same as me. It's not like we're slaves to trends, either. For example, none of us wear trousers or jeans so tight they may as well be leggings. I want to be able to say in a couple decades that I dressed well for the times that I was in and didn't succumb to the _extreme_ end of trends. Because let's be honest, whether we like it or not, all of us are wearing some clothes or another that are indicative of the time period we live in.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Atterberg

Jovan said:


> I want to be able to say in a couple decades that I dressed well for the times that I was in and didn't succumb to the _extreme_ end of trends.


This is funny to me because based on the comments I receive from wearing AE shoes, button-down shirts and odd jackets, we already _are_ on the extreme end of fashion to a wide slice of people our age. That said, I feel downright spiffy and don't plan to stop anytime soon.


----------



## hookem12387

camouflage said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. Oops.
> 
> Hookem: Where can I get those pants?


The first pair with the madras shirt is the Brooks milano model. They're ok, but not great. The rise is awfully low.

The second pair is Epaulet, my favorite. I'd have nothing but Epaulet pants if they were a bit cheaper or if I were a bit more flush. Sids pants are great, too, though. Epaulet just makes a cut that fits my crossfit-given butt and thighs


----------



## Topsider

camouflage said:


> I take offense to you using terms like "chick talk". Trying to insult me by feminizing me is taking it too far. And saying, "With all due respect" doesn't necessarily afford that respect. "Look good" is a subjective term. What looks good to you may look terrible to me. "Pants either look good, or they draw attention to themselves" so all GTH pants don't look good? I think not. You need to learn the difference between an opinion and a fact.


1) Insulting a pair of pants is not the same as insulting a person.

2) What you're wearing has nothing to do with GTH. Even GTH pants must fit well.

3) You have offered no "facts" yourself, only opinon. Don't demand any more of anyone else.


----------



## Jovan

It ain't worth going at it with each other, guys.



Atterberg said:


> This is funny to me because based on the comments I receive from wearing AE shoes, button-down shirts and odd jackets, we already _are_ on the extreme end of fashion to a wide slice of people our age. That said, I feel downright spiffy and don't plan to stop anytime soon.


I find more acceptance wearing those things all the time, though maybe it's a matter of perspective. My close friends and girlfriend are used to it by now, so maybe that has had a positive impact on my attitude while wearing them.

I need to build a more extensive wardrobe of shirts and trousers so I can wear them more often. Half the time I'm in t-shirts and jeans, partially due to the revised dress code at work. It's a certain irony that the clothes I change into on the weekend or a night out are the clothes a lot of people wear for their job...


----------



## camouflage

Topsider said:


> 1) Insulting a pair of pants is not the same as insulting a person.
> 
> 2) What you're wearing has nothing to do with GTH. Even GTH pants must fit well.
> 
> 3) You have offered no "facts" yourself, only opinon. Don't demand any more of anyone else.


What does, "chick talk" have to do with pants? Do pants talk now? You were clearly referring to my statement as you quoted it.

I'm not referring to any pants that I wear, rather to your statement of, "Pants either look good, or they draw attention to themselves" which I quoted above. GTH pants inherently draw attention to themselves.

I offer my opinions and state them as such. You do not. Instead you offer thinly veiled insults, which you then try to retract.


----------



## Topsider

camouflage said:


> What does, "chick talk" have to do with pants? Do pants talk now? You were clearly referring to my statement as you quoted it.


I was not calling you a "chick." Talk of "body type," however, is best reserved for womens' wear.

Ask yourself this. Should a man with a round belly and 50" waist wear "skinny pants?" Most would answer, "no." Now, ask yourself, "Should a man with a flat belly and a 30" waist wear "skinny pants?" The answer, likewise, is "no." How can this be? Well, it's simply because the cut of the pants has nothing to do with body type.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> I was not calling you a "chick." Talk of "body type," however, is best reserved for womens' wear.
> 
> Ask yourself this. Should a man with a round belly and 50" waist wear "skinny pants?" Most would answer, "no." Now, ask yourself, "Should a man with a flat belly and a 30" waist wear "skinny pants?" The answer, likewise, is "no." How can this be? Well, it's simply because the cut of the pants has nothing to do with body type.


I think I disagree with everything in this post except the idea that a man with a 50 inch waist shouldn't wear "skinny pants".

Rainy day here: Polo mac, BB 3/2 blazer, BB OCBD, old Gant tie, Timex on Central, Polo trousers, Tan AE Stockbridge, William James coffee cup.


----------



## camouflage

Topsider said:


> I was not calling you a "chick." Talk of "body type," however, is best reserved for womens' wear.
> 
> Ask yourself this. Should a man with a round belly and 50" waist wear "skinny pants?" Most would answer, "no." Now, ask yourself, "Should a man with a flat belly and a 30" waist wear "skinny pants?" The answer, likewise, is "no." How can this be? Well, it's simply because the cut of the pants has nothing to do with body type.


Look, just don't imply that I'm a "chick" to try to prove a point.

We've been discussing body type for pages. Again, I disagree with your opinion. I think body type definitely plays a part in what looks good on a person.

"I think I disagree with everything in this post except the idea that a man with a 50 inch waist shouldn't wear "skinny pants"."

P Hudson: LOL I'd love to see that. You look great and I love the cup.


----------



## Topsider

camouflage said:


> Look, just don't imply that I'm a "chick" to try to prove a point.


I would mention once again that I wasn't calling you a "chick," but then I'd be repeating myself. Oh, wait...



> We've been discussing body type for pages.


No, you have.


----------



## Atterberg

P Hudson said:


> I think I disagree with everything in this post except the idea that a man with a 50 inch waist shouldn't wear "skinny pants".
> 
> Rainy day here: Polo mac, BB 3/2 blazer, BB OCBD, old Gant tie, Timex on Central, Polo trousers, Tan AE Stockbridge, William James coffee cup.


Lookin good! Which Timex model is that? I really like the look with that watch band. A lot more than I would have thought.


----------



## Trip English

Whoa! Whoa! Whoa! We were just entering a phase of tranquility here!

Camo - Topsider's a good guy. I think you got snagged on that "chick talk" comment, but he wasn't calling you a chick. Look - I don't know how long you've lurked and why you decided to post on the Trad forum versus the Fashion forum, but you've only got 23 posts racked up so far so there's a bit of a learning curve in deciphering our personalities and to really understand what "we" mean by Trad. 

For "Trad" to mean anything, lines have to be drawn. While we can say subjectively that really slim low-rise pants look good or bad, we can also objectively say that they fall outside the definition of Trad. Doesn't mean we don't want you posting here. Your "buy American" values and your excellent footwear are table stakes as far as I'm concerned, but you're not going to make any progress trying to sneak those pants into the definition of Trad. 

And of course one of the most tedious and irritating things that happens on this forum is defining Trad, so let's just agree to disagree and post some more great outfits!


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> I think I disagree with everything in this post except the idea that a man with a 50 inch waist shouldn't wear "skinny pants".
> 
> Rainy day here: Polo mac, BB 3/2 blazer, BB OCBD, old Gant tie, Timex on Central, Polo trousers, Tan AE Stockbridge, William James coffee cup.


Nice look, Mr. Hudson! The Glen plaids are terrific!

Old Imari pattern coming up in Tea cup & saucer when I return to Durham from SF, after Lacrosse season is completed!


----------



## Jovan

Topsider, camouflage, end the argument now. I'm not kindly suggesting this time, I'm telling you as a moderator, and I hate having to do that.


----------



## Orgetorix

This thread needs less talk and more pictures.


----------



## leisureclass

^P. Hud holding it down. I love it, every detail.


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


> This thread needs less talk and more pictures.


Ditto that.


----------



## hookem12387

Hey, what can we all agree on? Mint juleps and OCBDs...don't mind the jeans (not pictured)










Edit: Thanks, Topsider


----------



## hookem12387

Err, how do I make it smaller with photobucket?


----------



## Trip English

Why don't we all relax and think of some Trad baby names.


----------



## Topsider

Nice save.


----------



## Topsider

hookem12387 said:


> Err, how do I make it smaller with photobucket?


There's an "Edit" option to size things.


----------



## MDP

Can I just say that as a quasi-obsesive lurker, so many of these photos amaze me.

I can look at a jacket or tie on a web-store or even in person and think to myself "meh." But when you all wear it, it somehow seems better...


----------



## Tilton

Best thing in this thread all weekend was Hardiw1's tan Yeti.


----------



## P Hudson

Atterberg said:


> Lookin good! Which Timex model is that? I really like the look with that watch band. A lot more than I would have thought.


Sorry but I have no idea. I got it a few years back for $1.79 on ebay. I like it a lot more now than I expected to--not much beats a great deal on a timeless classic.

As for those baby names, how about Thorp, Winchester (which makes me think of Emerson) and, Owen. Of course Owen makes me think of Dink (how did that name fall into disfavour?). I gave my children traditional Bible names (but not the Lo-Ruhamah or Maher-Shalal-Hash-Baz sort), except for one son named Eliot.


----------



## Hardiw1

Tilton said:


> Best thing in this thread all weekend was Hardiw1's tan Yeti.


Christmas gift from the wife, she's a keeper.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

Not as nice as a cuppa with English bone china. :icon_smile:


----------



## Tilton

P Hudson said:


> how about Winchester


Really? This seems ridiculous. Sometimes using a surname as a first names sounds decent (to toot my own horn, Tilton, but there are plenty more) but Winchester sounds like one of two things: the child of a hunting-obsessed Appalachian with a lack of imagination (think: dog named Harley), or a hyperbolic character from Trading Places.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's get-up:









J. Press unconstructed jacket
J. Press gingham button-down
Chipp emblematic with Persian cats


----------



## K Street

Chilly today. Polo tie; everything else Brooks.


----------



## Sree

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece grey plaid suit
BB non-iron shirt
BB navy pin-dot tie
J Crew linen pocket square
Alden boots
Timex watch

Please any comments on the suit fit and color combination. I was thinking the jacket waist could be tightened more. I like to keep the colors very conservative.


----------



## CMDC

Green herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
JPress blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis
Alden for BB shell ptbs #8


----------



## Trip English

CMDC - I'm going to send you a personal Trad Tie Swap Box to place that repp stripe tie in. I will even cover postage back to me.


----------



## Cowtown

Sree - I think the color combination is very classic and looks great. As for the fit, it looks like you could have the sides taken in a bit if you like but looks fine as it is. Is the GF new? I like the fit of some of my older GF suits which look similar to yours. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Sree

Thanks. It is an old GF. I got it from Ebay, so I don't know exactly how old. Actually, I haven't had it altered at all yet.
The fabric is slightly heavier than my new suits, and I think it helps it lie smoother.
I would like the waist to be trimmer, but then if I gain weight it will look too tight. I am about down to my summer weight, but I may gain 3-4 pounds again next winter.


----------



## Topsider

Sir Cingle said:


> Today's get-up:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press unconstructed jacket
> J. Press gingham button-down
> Chipp emblematic with Persian cats


Very nice. Press and Chipp nearly always go well together. Consider a pocket square.*

*I've always wanted to say that.


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


>


Perfect exemplar of Trad simplicity. Inspirational: don't be surprised if my next photo looks similar.

This is just one of a lot of great looks today. CDMC, love that tie.

St Columba, I feel like a friend just offered me fresh cup. Very nice.

Tilton, agreed. We don't really want to debate the virtues of Trad names. I hoped my allusions were sufficient to indicate that I was being tongue in cheek. It is, however, the 100th birthday of _Stover at Yale_, so I thought Dink was worth including in the list.


----------



## Topsider

CMDC said:


> Green herringbone 3/2 tweed sack


That's a great jacket.


----------



## Topsider

Since we're going there, my fave coffee mug. Taylor and Ng, ca. 1979.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Topsider said:


> Very nice. Press and Chipp nearly always go well together. Consider a pocket square.*
> 
> *I've always wanted to say that.


Thanks, Topsider! Consider that pocket square considered.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> St Columba, I feel like a friend just offered me fresh cup. Very nice.
> 
> .


Twas my humble homage to your many inspirational posts. :icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

Sree said:


> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece grey plaid suit
> BB non-iron shirt
> BB navy pin-dot tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> Alden boots
> Timex watch
> 
> Please any comments on the suit fit and color combination. I was thinking the jacket waist could be tightened more. I like to keep the colors very conservative.


It looks pretty darn good to me! Understated, but interesting and appealing. Conservative, but makes a statement.


----------



## Brio1

P Hudson said:


> I think I disagree with everything in this post except the idea that a man with a 50 inch waist shouldn't wear "skinny pants".
> 
> Rainy day here: Polo mac, BB 3/2 blazer, BB OCBD, old Gant tie, Timex on Central, Polo trousers, Tan AE Stockbridge, William James coffee cup.


William James or William Morris? :icon_study:


----------



## AncientMadder

Sree said:


>


Sharp.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, BB ocbd, LE khakis, AE saddles:


----------



## Hardiw1

I've got to get some saddle shoes. Great look


----------



## stcolumba

I wish we had some TWG White House tea in the cupboard!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> I was not calling you a "chick." Talk of "body type," however, is best reserved for womens' wear.
> 
> Ask yourself this. Should a man with a round belly and 50" waist wear "skinny pants?" Most would answer, "no." Now, ask yourself, "Should a man with a flat belly and a 30" waist wear "skinny pants?" The answer, likewise, is "no." How can this be? Well, it's simply because the cut of the pants has nothing to do with body type.


Why do you suppose my 42" skinny pants still make my ass look big??


----------



## Trip English

A very chilly day out today, I had to be coaxed out of the woods by the photographer.










Once out in the open, he was able to capture some of the many layers of my ensemble.










I thought a close up of this bow-tie was warranted.


----------



## CMDC

2B tweed sack
Hathaway yellow pinpoint ocbd
BB repp
LLB Double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## hookem12387

Trip, this cracked me up. What are the shoes? CMDC, stellar as always.


----------



## camouflage

It's a cool day in LA. 

















Forgot the descriptions, sorry:

BB shirt (a 1950's recreation with clifford collar on sale now, I don't recommend in extra-slim)
Bloomingdale's tie 
Sak's scottish cashmere (what's that?)
Tag is missing from pants, not sure (they're old)
John Lobb double monk strap boots


----------



## Trip English

Camo, I'm liking this attire. The only suggestion, and it's a minor one, would be a taller collar. That one does not appear tall enough to give you a quality roll. Pants look a little snug, but that crease seems to keep a sharp leg-line.


----------



## camouflage

Trip English said:


> Camo, I'm liking this attire. The only suggestion, and it's a minor one, would be a taller collar. That one does not appear tall enough to give you a quality roll. Pants look a little snug, but that crease seems to keep a sharp leg-line.


Trip: Thanks for the suggestion. I agree about the shirt. I've decided to return it to BB. It has stretch lines in the chest.

As for your outfit, your jeans look a little snug in the leg. I like the fit and how they've been worn in. I also like your blazer (where is it from?). The only suggestion that I would have for you is that IMHO the bow tie shortens your neck in an unflattering way. Perhaps it's just the photo.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> A very chilly day out today, I had to be coaxed out of the woods by the photographer.


What tempted you. Peanut butter or a french fry??

Nice plumage.


----------



## Trip English

I was tempted out one of those pens where the lady's top comes off. 

Camo - the wife washed the jeans against very strict orders. They will take another wearing or two before they submit to my will. As for the bow-tie, I'm largely unflatterable so I'll add it to the list of things that don't make me more handsome, which at this point stretches well into the far reaches of the solar system.


----------



## Trip English

Oh, and the jacket is made by a guy named Ralph who lives up the road a piece in Katonah. Ask 32R&R about him. It's a rite of passage.


----------



## Jovan

So many quality looks lately that I feel guilty singling these out... no offence, everyone else. 



Trip English said:


> A very chilly day out today, I had to be coaxed out of the woods by the photographer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once out in the open, he was able to capture some of the many layers of my ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought a close up of this bow-tie was warranted.


"In the wilderness of the Connecticut woods, the elusive Trip English (****-sapiens sartorialis) is shy at first, but soon makes his peacock display apparent to any female photographers nearby."



CMDC said:


> 2B tweed sack
> Hathaway yellow pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> LLB Double L khakis
> Alden AWW


Where do you keep finding those fantastic vintage sport coats? I do envy you sometimes.



camouflage said:


> It's a cool day in LA.


Nice, and I do agree with Trip that a longer collar would be in order. Actually I had no idea BB made them that short. Is it the Clifford collar? Button-down collars that are at least 3" long in the point (like these guys) look best, IMO.


----------



## workthatwedo

Bit chilly for the bike this morning so I broke out the flannel shirt AND flannel lined jeans. Warm out now though.


----------



## Duck

You're in Atlanta and you need flannel lined jeans? That bike better be a motorcycle


----------



## workthatwedo

Yes. And also, it was more of a reaction to riding yesterday and freezing my ass off because I dressed for 80 degrees when it was about 35 with 20 mph wind gusts.


----------



## Duck

Phew, I was getting a little worried that you were taking the old ten speed out for a spin.


----------



## camouflage

workthatwedo said:


> Bit chilly for the bike this morning so I broke out the flannel shirt AND flannel lined jeans. Warm out now though.


I like it!

Jovan: Yeah, it's the clifford collar. I ordered a few online and found out how much I didn't like the fit. It's much tighter than the other USA made extra-slim fits from BB. I'm going to return them when I get some time.


----------



## camouflage

Trip English said:


> Oh, and the jacket is made by a guy named Ralph who lives up the road a piece in Katonah. Ask 32R&R about him. It's a rite of passage.


Trip, you trippin... :tongue2:


----------



## workthatwedo

Trip been had polo.



Trip English said:


> Oh, and the jacket is made by a guy named Ralph who lives up the road a piece in Katonah. Ask 32R&R about him. It's a rite of passage.


----------



## K Street

All business today. Suit and tie by Hickey Freeman; shirt by Brooks.


----------



## TSWalker

workthatwedo said:


> Trip been had polo.


That is a great, if NSFW, find. Wow.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip - The RL cut looks good on you.

CMDC - Great look as always.


----------



## Trip English

With a wardrobe like mine it's hard to figure out what to wear. Making it rain shirts and jackets on my closet floor as my friends exclaim things like "damn!" helps to clarify the decision.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> All business today. Suit and tie by Hickey Freeman; shirt by Brooks.


Very nice look that pulls together two patterns of similar scale quite successfully - to my eyes.


----------



## Topsider

camouflage said:


> IMHO the bow tie shortens your neck in an unflattering way. Perhaps it's just the photo.


No, his neck is really that short.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

workthatwedo said:


> Trip been had polo.


basically a reenactment of that scene from Gatsby.


----------



## workthatwedo

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> basically a reenactment of that scene from Gatsby.


Almost exactly.

"He took out a pile of shirts and began throwing them, one by one, before us, shirts of sheer linen and thick silk and fine flannel, which lost their folds as they fell and covered the table in many-colored disarray. While we admired he brought more and the soft rich heap mounted higher - shirts with stripes and scrolls and plaids in coral and apple-green and lavender and faint orange, and monograms of Indian blue."


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> basically a reenactment of that scene from Gatsby.


I laughed.


----------



## The Rambler

remember the part where Daisy cries "you must got a big bankroll, man"?


----------



## camouflage

workthatwedo said:


> Trip been had polo.


Hahahaha! That made my day.


----------



## Topsider

workthatwedo said:


> Trip been had polo.


That guy has clearly raided the markdown racks at the PRL outlet. His closet is where ugly, tacky Polo stuff goes to die. Throwing them on the floor is an improvement. Setting them on fire would be even better.


----------



## Orgetorix

I been had Goodwill, y'all.


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


> I been had Goodwill, y'all.


Damn...!


----------



## The Rambler

"been had lacoste " is hilarious too; the imitators can't compare to Jose Hustle. Looking forward to "been had Brooks Brothers."


----------



## Trip English

Maybe we could impose on Uncle Mac for "Been Had Shell"


----------



## The Rambler

or lure Cards5 back with "been had Norman Hilton."


----------



## P Hudson

Late father's old shirt, LE original ocbd, mother's very old China (Meissen).


----------



## Pentheos

The Rambler said:


> remember the part where Daisy cries "you must got a big bankroll, man"?


Sublime.


----------



## Jovan

Man, don't you be playin', I know most o' y'all been had _Trad Thrift Exchange_!




























Got surprisingly cold at night.

Varsity Town Clothes Harris Tweed (thanks to TweedyDon)
Mercer & Sons OCBD
BB University tie
Kent Wang linen PS
cheap tie clip from some eBay seller I've forgotten
Levi's 501 STF
Lands' End surcingle (thanks to hockeyinsider)
Florsheim pennies
Wigwam 625


----------



## ArtVandalay

Love that tweed, Jovan. I've had my eye out for a 60's-cut grey tweed in my size for a while now.
The collar on that Mercer looks great, too.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> Got surprisingly cold at night.
> 
> Varsity Town Clothes Harris Tweed (thanks to TweedyDon)
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> BB University tie
> Kent Wang linen PS
> cheap tie clip from some eBay seller I've forgotten
> Levi's 501 STF
> Lands' End surcingle (thanks to hockeyinsider)
> Florsheim pennies
> Wigwam 625


Classic collegiate look from the late 50s/early 60s, Jovan. Very nice! All three pix are on the mark.


----------



## stcolumba

To all named Mark, happy Saint Mark's Day! Out of all the evangelists, I bet Mark would be the most fun for just hanging out.
Brooks Bros stuff, mostly. Wool tie, Ferragamo.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan - Love it. Great look!


----------



## K Street

Suit and tie by J. Press; shirt by Brooks.


----------



## Atterberg

^ Nice job texturing matching.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan, next time you throw that stuff on get a full body picture. Nonetheless, it looks great. Very well done. Maybe there's a case to be made for socks, yet. 

St. Columba, all I can do is applaud you. Consistently amazing

K St., that tie is fantastic


----------



## The Rambler

Quite enjoyable, Jovan, you do 60s ivy well, when you do it. I think it's authentic looking, except for the jeans. I don't think I recall that look til the 70s, maybe 69 - but it's in the same relaxed and easygoing spirit, and works nicely. Love the pennies and 625 combo, as I've said before: they do give the outfit an unusually authentic look.


----------



## stcolumba

I keep coming back to this picture where everything is just right. Not one detail too many. Balance of colors and patterns is perfect. So jealous of that tie. Nice cup, too!

K Street just continues to amaze me.

Thanks, Hookem, for your very kind words.


----------



## leisureclass

Nothing like a Career Fair to start the Day: 
Yale Co-Op Blazer, BB OCBD (both products of the forum)
Cape Cod Neckwear Repp, Hanauer Square, Press Khakis, FI Gunboats















My Homage to P. Hud.


----------



## The Rambler

you're hired!


----------



## Hardiw1

The Rambler said:


> you're hired!


Agreed, looking sharp


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks gents, I wish it were that simple! Well at least it should be easier in a year when I'm done with my Masters.


----------



## P Hudson

LeisureClass, well done. Authentic.

St Columba, thanks for the kind words. While I hear what you're saying about Mark (man of action) I've always been partial to John, who takes the time to spin out the details of the story and draws leitmotifs across the pages.

Jovan, while I can never condone wearing denim, everything else about that pic is great: love the jacket, the shirt, the tie, the shoes, the tiles on the floor.

For today:
Southwick sack, LE shirt, cavalry twill, mocs. Still considering a tie.


----------



## Pappa

Jovan---

Don'tcha just LUV the rise on Levi's STF!!!!!


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> Still considering a tie.


Just don't consider socks. 

Great look, as always.

Jovan: What's the deal with the "winky" emoticon on this site? It looks like somebody sticking their tongue out. 

I'm avoiding it in favor of the traditional (but less "winky") emoticon until you fix it.


----------



## Walter Denton

Jovan - Great looking jacket! The lapels are perfect.



The Rambler said:


> Quite enjoyable, Jovan, you do 60s ivy well, when you do it. I think it's authentic looking, except for the jeans. I don't think I recall that look til the 70s, maybe 69 - but it's in the same relaxed and easygoing spirit, and works nicely. Love the pennies and 625 combo, as I've said before: they do give the outfit an unusually authentic look.


Rambler is right on. Before about 1967 the jeans most likely would have been "wheat jeans". I didn't own a pair of blue jeans until the fall of '67 after the "Summer of Love".


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Very nice look that pulls together two patterns of similar scale quite successfully - to my eyes.





Atterberg said:


> ^ Nice job texturing matching.


Thanks, guys. These are interesting points. I don't think consciously about the scale of patterns or texture of materials but I'm relieved to know I'm not screwing that up.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks to everyone for the compliments. I appreciate the support even though I don't post very much.



stcolumba said:


> To all named Mark, happy Saint Mark's Day! Out of all the evangelists, I bet Mark would be the most fun for just hanging out.
> Brooks Bros stuff, mostly. Wool tie, Ferragamo.


I don't say this enough stcolumba, but you consistently nail it. Fit, colours, presentation. Not 100% dogmatically Trad, but hardly any of us are. What happened to your pocket square at Starbucks? I think the only thing I'd do differently is wear one that coordinated with the shirt or tie, but people tell me I'm rather boring on the PS front, so take it with a grain of salt. 



K Street said:


> Suit and tie by J. Press; shirt by Brooks.


That's a whole suit? Nice. My only concern is that the shirt may look a tad formal in comparison. (It is a nicely textured shirt though.) I love your tie and pocket square coordination.



leisureclass said:


> Nothing like a Career Fair to start the Day:
> Yale Co-Op Blazer, BB OCBD (both products of the forum)
> Cape Cod Neckwear Repp, Hanauer Square, Press Khakis, FI Gunboats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Homage to P. Hud.


Shoot man, even in a blazer and chinos you look better dressed than the guys who wore suits at UF's career fair recently. Lots of "mod undertaker" and "I'm so rich I could afford all this excess fabric" looks on display.

That tie is a great find, not a colour combination you see much now. Yale Co-op blazer... I'm so envious. However, 40L was a rare size back then, so the chances of me finding one are probably nil anyway.



ArtVandalay said:


> Love that tweed, Jovan. I've had my eye out for a 60's-cut grey tweed in my size for a while now.
> The collar on that Mercer looks great, too.


Keep an eye out for TweedyDon's sales on the Trad Thrift Exchange, that's where I got mine. :icon_smile_wink:

I ordered a taupe herringbone Harris Tweed from him previously that was as perfect as could be (slightly wider and less rounded lapels, a flower hole, and much less padded shoulders than this one) but sadly it got lost in the mail for the rest of eternity because of some bozo at the post office. Someday if I still can't find anything like it, I'll have something made...



Billax said:


> Classic collegiate look from the late 50s/early 60s, Jovan. Very nice! All three pix are on the mark.


That's a compliment coming from someone who lived in that time!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Jovan - Love it. Great look!


Similarly, from someone who nails the collegiate look so well, that's high praise.



hookem12387 said:


> Jovan, next time you throw that stuff on get a full body picture. Nonetheless, it looks great. Very well done. Maybe there's a case to be made for socks, yet.
> 
> St. Columba, all I can do is applaud you. Consistently amazing
> 
> K St., that tie is fantastic


It's hard to get a full body picture in any decent lighting at night though!



The Rambler said:


> Quite enjoyable, Jovan, you do 60s ivy well, when you do it. I think it's authentic looking, except for the jeans. I don't think I recall that look til the 70s, maybe 69 - but it's in the same relaxed and easygoing spirit, and works nicely. Love the pennies and 625 combo, as I've said before: they do give the outfit an unusually authentic look.


I would have worn my LE Casual chinos, but I still haven't gotten them hemmed... I've been a little negligent on that front. :icon_study:



P Hudson said:


> LeisureClass, well done. Authentic.
> 
> St Columba, thanks for the kind words. While I hear what you're saying about Mark (man of action) I've always been partial to John, who takes the time to spin out the details of the story and draws leitmotifs across the pages.
> 
> Jovan, while I can never condone wearing denim, everything else about that pic is great: love the jacket, the shirt, the tie, the shoes, the tiles on the floor.
> 
> For today:
> Southwick sack, LE shirt, cavalry twill, mocs. Still considering a tie.


Thank you, and great look as usual.



Pappa said:


> Jovan---
> 
> Don'tcha just LUV the rise on Levi's STF!!!!!


I would love it more if the back rise were proportionately longer! Lee jeans have the advantage fit wise IMO, but otherwise they're quite poor construction/materials wise. A pair I got fell apart in just under a year. Now they can barely be used for yard work. I'm almost considering rigid Wrangler jeans, but the tiny leg opening and light blue colour are putting me off. Then again, I think my 501 STF were a little lighter in colour before washing them. Maybe it's the starch used in the fabric finishing or something, I don't know.



Topsider said:


> Just don't consider socks.
> 
> Great look, as always.
> 
> Jovan: What's the deal with the "winky" emoticon on this site? It looks like somebody sticking their tongue out.
> 
> I'm avoiding it in favor of the traditional (but less "winky") emoticon until you fix it.


If you want to go without socks in sub-60 temps, be my guest! (Remind you of anyone here? :biggrin Usually I wear them if it's going to be under 70 degrees, and sometimes even when it's warm out. Depends on my mood I suppose.

Yeah, I'm not a fan of the default wink and keep forgetting to use the other one. I can't fix it myself though, you'd have to ask our forum tech guru Alex.



Walter Denton said:


> Jovan - Great looking jacket! The lapels are perfect.
> 
> Rambler is right on. Before about 1967 the jeans most likely would have been "wheat jeans". I didn't own a pair of blue jeans until the fall of '67 after the "Summer of Love".


I'd like the lapels even more if they were a touch wider and had a flower hole. I know it was popular then to cut lapels without it, but it always looks somewhat unfinished to me. That said, it would be a crime for me to alter a piece indicative of the time it comes from in that way, so I won't.

In _Take Ivy_, some of them look like jeans and others look like frog pocket cords. Either way, the very slim European styles were definitely starting to take hold at that point.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A little rain. The weight of my bag of and the need to hold my coffee threw off the pic, but you guys get the gist of it. And the $25 Bass shoes came in handy today.

Too much to comment on.

Leisure class - Looking good my friend.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Faux-cuffed LE navy chinos
Target socks
Bean sig mocs - looking like hell, evidently. Brown sweater vest over pink Ocbd up top.

ETA: Not sure what's causing the horrendous quality picture.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> A little rain. The weight of my bag of and the need to hold my coffee threw off the pic, but you guys get the gist of it. And the $25 Bass shoes came in handy today.


Nah, I'd say the bag and the coffee take out some of the stiffness of the pose, and make things look natural -- they'd make it harder to provide feedback on fit, but your clothes fit too well for us to have much to say on that. It helps, of course, that this is a good look -- the shawl sweater works well with the down vest.


----------



## Trip English

Agreed, OCBD. The accessories add to it.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> Shoot man, even in a blazer and chinos you look better dressed than the guys who wore suits at UF's career fair recently. Lots of* "mod undertaker" *and "I'm so rich I could afford all this excess fabric" looks on display.


Look out for the new GEICO commercial where they do insurance taste tests in the mall. One guy, Black hair, beard and outfit, is presumed to be a magician.

Hysterical!!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
American Living repp
Charcoal worsted pants
AE Randolph


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros shirt, tie, trouser 
Johnstons of Elgin sweater

*Jovan: *Thank you for your very kind comment.  As for the "missing" PS, I decided that it did not work with what I was wearing. Everything looked much more neat without it.


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding, stc.


----------



## workthatwedo

Sweet vest OCBD. Used to have a green puffy coat like that.
Nice coat CMDC.
Liking the sweater stc.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> A little rain. The weight of my bag of and the need to hold my coffee threw off the pic, but you guys get the gist of it. And the $25 Bass shoes came in handy today.
> 
> Too much to comment on.
> 
> Leisure class - Looking good my friend.


I need some rugged moccasin shoes like that someday. In general, everything in these pictures = "like a boss".



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack
> BB blue pinpoint ocbd
> American Living repp
> Charcoal worsted pants
> AE Randolph


Nice combination. Is that a non-iron shirt? It seems to lack some collar roll.



stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros shirt, tie, trouser
> Johnstons of Elgin sweater
> 
> *Jovan: *Thank you for your very kind comment. As for the "missing" PS, I decided that I did not work with what I was wearing. Everything looked much more neat without it.


Fair enough. That's an outfit that I'd wear a square folded PS with.

I'm jealous of your cardigan weather during the day.


----------



## Hardiw1

Old frayed RL OCBD 
LE tailored fit
Sperry

Headed to second week of sailing class, I'm clueless.


----------



## Beefeater

Hardiw1 said:


> Old frayed RL OCBD
> LE tailored fit
> Sperry
> 
> Headed to second week of sailing class, I'm clueless.


Good looking rig but plan to get wet. Remember your points of sail and you'll be fine. And watch your head when you accidentally jibe as it will happen!


----------



## P Hudson

Old undarted striped jacket, LE Hyde Park ocbd, knit tie, gray trousers.


----------



## Hardiw1

Beefeater said:


> Good looking rig but plan to get wet. Remember your points of sail and you'll be fine. And watch your head when you accidentally jibe as it will happen!


From what I've seen an accidental jibe can be a little like the Jolly Green Giant hitting a baseball.


----------



## rbstc123

My idea of the perfect casual Friday:

BB Alden SC loafers
J. Crew reds
BB madras belt
J. Crew Blue/white stripe OCBD

Expecting thunderstorms this afternoon in Athens, thus the the Beaufort and bison Bean boots on deck in the background.

Here's to a great day gents!


----------



## Blessings

P Hudson said:


> Old undarted striped jacket, LE Hyde Park ocbd, knit tie, gray trousers.


Now THAT is a jacket. It's almost like a more muted take on a boating jacket. Very nice.


----------



## K Street

All Brooks. Same blazer as Monday- whoops.


----------



## mjo_1

rbstc123 said:


> View attachment 4173
> 
> 
> My idea of the perfect casual Friday:
> 
> BB Alden SC loafers
> J. Crew reds
> BB madras belt
> J. Crew Blue/white stripe OCBD
> 
> Expecting thunderstorms this afternoon in Athens, thus the the Beaufort and bison Bean boots on deck in the background.
> 
> Here's to a great day gents!


Very nice - a blue/white uni stripe with reds is one of my favorite combos.

Lots of great looks lately.

Best,

Michael


----------



## rbstc123

^ Thank you sir.


----------



## The Rambler

PH, that blazer is wonderful. You remark from time to time on on the conservative tastes of your countrymen - wouldn't dare a bow tie, etc - I wonder how that blazer goes over?


----------



## stcolumba

Not typical trad, but how about "dressy" trad? :icon_smile:
Brooks Bros tie and PS 

In awe of PH's striped jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


> PH, that blazer is wonderful. You remark from time to time on on the conservative tastes of your countrymen - wouldn't dare a bow tie, etc - I wonder how that blazer goes over?


Thanks. Let's just say that it raises eyebrows. I have to wear it with a GTH attitude, which limits the environments where I wear it. It is the sort of thing only worn among friends.

P.s. without wanting to ever offend my gracious host country, they aren't "my countrymen". I'm more American now than when I arrived here almost 20 years ago. In that sense, this forum plays at least a small and helpful role in my self-identity.


----------



## Ensiferous

P Hudson said:


> Thanks. Let's just say that it raises eyebrows. I have to wear it with a GTH attitude, which limits the environments where I wear it. It is the sort of thing only worn among friends.
> 
> P.s. without wanting to ever offend my gracious host country, they aren't "my countrymen". I'm more American now than when I arrived here almost 20 years ago. In that sense, this forum plays at least a small and helpful role in my self-identity.


You are wise to be sensitive to avoid offending your hosts - observing the local customs and all, but since you have been long exposed to Vegemite and Foster's, it is only equitable that they are open to some good old Yank GTH. ;-)


----------



## Hardiw1

Vegemite.... Makes me cringe like beets do. Bad experience from both.


----------



## Topsider

I've been told that many Australians consider Foster's to be "Australian for 'crap.'" Suitable for export only.

P. Hudson: It makes sense that you're an expat. I was always confused at how an Aussie managed to do American traditional so consistently well.


----------



## eagle2250

Hardiw1 said:


> Vegemite.... Makes me cringe like beets do. Bad experience from both.


Vegemite on a toasted muffin...the closest thing to chewing on a rusted iron pipe with which I can identify. Indeed, wear the bowtie and consider it payback for this gastronomic offense visited upon us 'poor, unsuspecting Yanks' by those 'out of control Aussies!' LOL.


----------



## hookem12387

Brooks shirt, Incotex chinolino pants, Alden snuff suede shoes. I've also gotten great use out of this randomly bought, super cheap Joe Jeans belt from marshalls ($10).









Edit: Here's a better picture


----------



## Trip English

How do you like those Incotex?


----------



## hookem12387

Trip English said:


> How do you like those Incotex?


 They're awesome. Love 'em. They're the incotex for slowear and the fit isn't nearly as trim a lot of incotex. For the ~$60 you can get them on StyleForum + tailoring they do well it seems. I did size up in the waist to account for my butt and thighs, then just had the waist taken in slightly.


----------



## NMC

Hardiw1 said:


> Old frayed RL OCBD
> LE tailored fit
> Sperry
> 
> Headed to second week of sailing class, I'm clueless.


Great look!


----------



## Atterberg

Trying the paisley power tie look for fun.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Oscar Madison look


----------



## Hardiw1

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks shirt, Incotex chinolino pants, Alden snuff suede shoes. I've also gotten great use out of this randomly bought, super cheap Joe Jeans belt from marshalls ($10).


You nailed the length on those. Perfect.


----------



## Hardiw1

Patrick06790 said:


> The Oscar Madison look


"That ball comes back over that fence it's mine boys!"


----------



## Patrick06790

Oscar Madison: Temper, temper. If I wanted nagging, I'd go back with my wife. I'm out. Who wants food?
Murray: What do you got?
Oscar Madison: I got, uh, brown sandwiches and, uh, green sandwiches. Which one do you want?
Murray: What's the green?
Oscar Madison: It's either very new cheese or very old meat.
Murray: I'll take the brown.


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> The Oscar Madison look


That belongs in the contest over on TC.


----------



## stcolumba

In spite of the calendar date, it was miserably cold today. 
Black Sheep cardi
Orvis lambs wool sweater
Taylor Stitch university stripe shirt
Brooks Bros chino
Wolverine 1000s's

*Hookem*'s chinolino trousers are stylish.
Really like *Hardiw1*'s frumpled, frayed attire for sailing class. Absolutely perfect.


----------



## Himself

Patrick06790 said:


> The Oscar Madison look


Still better dressed than half the people I see in public!


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

I want to be Patrick when I grow up.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks shirt, Incotex chinolino pants, Alden snuff suede shoes. I've also gotten great use out of this randomly bought, super cheap Joe Jeans belt from marshalls ($10).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Here's a better picture


Nailed it! Linen trousers are on my list for summer.

Did you find that for the no break look, you had to get a way shorter inseam than you thought possible? Still can't believe I can wear a 30" inseam at 6'1. Then again, I think more of my height is in my torso than my legs.



stcolumba said:


> In spite of the calendar date, it was miserably cold today.
> Black Sheep cardi
> Orvis lambs wool sweater
> Taylor Stitch university stripe shirt
> Brooks Bros chino
> Wolverine 1000s's
> 
> *Hookem*'s chinolino trousers are stylish.
> Really like *Hardiw1*'s frumpled, frayed attire for sailing class. Absolutely perfect.


I like the sweater layering. I've worn a cardigan over a v-neck a few times myself.


----------



## hookem12387

Not sure what the inseam is on this, Jovan. They were an unfinished 37" when I took them to the tailor who cut 'em down. I can measure, but an actual 34" typically gives me little to no break. I'm all legs, though


----------



## M Go Crimson

Jovan said:


> Did you find that for the no break look, you had to get a way shorter inseam than you thought possible? Still can't believe I can wear a 30" inseam at 6'1. Then again, I think more of my height is in my torso than my legs.


 I, too, wear a 30'' inseam at 6' 1/2'' for no break.


----------



## Hardiw1

Afternoon yard work and messing around outside. Very warm today.

Gant salty dog madras
J Crew essential chino shorts
Sperry


----------



## jwooten

M Go Crimson said:


> I, too, wear a 30'' inseam at 6' 1/2'' for no break.


I generally need about 32" to 33" for no break. Sort of a 1" grey area depending on the leg opening and the vamp on the shoe. I'm sitting right at 6' 2.5" on a good day. I would err on the shorter side for summer wear.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Not sure what the inseam is on this, Jovan. They were an unfinished 37" when I took them to the tailor who cut 'em down. I can measure, but an actual 34" typically gives me little to no break. I'm all legs, though


Ah, I see. I try to get my inseam measurement right before I get alterations so I don't have to fight with them on the length. Even then, I occasionally get, "No no no! That will be too short for you. You're a tall man." :icon_pale:



M Go Crimson said:


> I, too, wear a 30'' inseam at 6' 1/2'' for no break.


Ah, I'm in good company then. 



Hardiw1 said:


> Afternoon yard work and messing around outside. Very warm today.
> 
> Gant salty dog madras
> J Crew essential chino shorts
> Sperry


Not bad at all. I'm warming up to that Sahara colour on Top-Siders.


----------



## Jovan

_Mad Men_ themed party yesterday. Wouldn't ordinarily wear these pieces together, but I needed to be a little more Don Draper than Harvard grad.

It was said that I was the most dead-on of anyone (not to mention one of the few who made any effort). Apologies for the in-character smug look.










Gentry Penney's vintage madras
Deo Veritas shirt
Express fleur-de-lis cufflinks
Arrow vintage tie
cheap cotton handkerchief, Target/Merona I think
Van Heusen black pebble grain belt
L.L.Bean flannels (olive, but look brown here)

Unseen or barely seen:
Express fleur-de-lis cufflinks
Calvin Klein navy rib socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax in black calf


----------



## ArtVandalay

I say this every time you wear it, but the fit on that madras jacket is aces, Jovan. A great piece.


----------



## upthewazzu

Jovan, you nailed the Draper look (season 4 and 5, anyways). The person behind you, however, didn't seem to get the memo.


----------



## Jovan

ArtVandalay: Thank you, I agree! Only area I have trouble in (as with most jackets) is around the seat. The vent is always slightly agape no matter how I stand.

upthewazzu: I was going for "casual cocktail party circa 1965" more than Don specifically, but thanks.

A lot of people didn't get the memo, apparently. I joshed them a little for it. "Who invited these beatniks?!" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## workthatwedo

Really looks quite natural Jovan. Definitely better than some of the things I have seen on Draper.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, and I agree with others that his lapels and ties look positively tiny on his frame (I don't wear this 2" tie very much myself, preferring 2.75" or 3"). Given the period, though, it's somewhat understandable. His clothes are very muted compared to what was actually worn in the '60s by ad men, but I read somewhere this was a stylistic choice to make him seem more distant, like he has a wall up.

Totally unrelated, but whenever I see your username here I read it as, "_Work_ that tweed-o!"


----------



## workthatwedo

Jovan said:


> Totally unrelated, but whenever I see your username here I read it as, "_Work_ that tweed-o!"


Like it! :biggrin:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

hook, I'm shocked that those are incotex chinolinos, I had a pair, legs were like skinny jeans and the rise was too short to contain anything.


----------



## hookem12387

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> hook, I'm shocked that those are incotex chinolinos, I had a pair, legs were like skinny jeans and the rise was too short to contain anything.


 One pair to the next is very inconsistent. These are for Slowear, so predictably higher rise/looser fitting. Gotta really check the measurements, which is why I've been hesitant to grab any in the past. These are perfect, though. I'd replace all my khakis with these if I could get cotton ones to fit like this.


----------



## Jovan

Hm, I'll keep that in mind. I was ready to peruse eBay for anything Incotex.


----------



## hookem12387

Oh, and jovan that madras jacket is worth mentioning again. It's a great piece and fits very well.

As for inco, I'd stick to the styleforum sellers that list very specific measurements


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

They're $19.99 at Daffys...


----------



## eagle2250

upthewazzu said:


> Jovan, you nailed the Draper look (season 4 and 5, anyways). The person behind you, however, didn't seem to get the memo.


Indeed Jovan, you did nail the look, but I think it was more the result of your head positioning, the slight hint of a smirk and the up-pitch of your left eyebrow, as you (theoretically) consider the content of the last comment offered by your conversational partner...than of your clothing selections. Kudos on your ability to get into your character and I must say, I still find that Madras intriguing!


----------



## K Street

This will probably cause some heartburn. :smile:


----------



## hookem12387

I like it, K St.

So, this isn't trad at all. Maybe the beat up weejun tassels. It IS what I'm wearing today, though. I figured I came into UT wearing burnt orange (as all good freshman do), I may as well go out wearing it (my last day of classes).


----------



## Sree

Brooks Brother 1818 grey suit
BB non-iron shirt
BB tie
BB Alden cordovan wingtips


----------



## Trip English

Back to basics.










Shirt & Shoes: Brooks Brothers
Everything Else: Ralph Lauren


----------



## The Rambler

Looking good, Trip.


----------



## egarrulo

stcolumba said:


> Not typical trad, but how about "dressy" trad? :icon_smile:
> Brooks Bros tie and PS
> 
> In awe of PH's striped jacket.


Too wide shirt collar. Any specific reason for it? Maybe you find formal collars too stiff?


----------



## CMDC

Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
Brooks yellow gingham
LLB double l's
Alden Kenwood


----------



## Hardiw1

Been posting more of what I put on after I get home, but it's welcomed weather for me.


----------



## Hardiw1

Very nice trip, excellent tie.

CMDC, I like that gingham in the mix there.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> This will probably cause some heartburn. :smile:


Hell, no. That's awesome.


----------



## workthatwedo

I didn't actually wear this yet, but I took a pic trying on my new-to-me (thrifted) BB washable suit and J. Crew shirt.


----------



## Sree

BB 1818 Fitzgerald charcoal pinstripe suit
BB non-iron shirt
BB tie
J.Crew linen pocket square
Alden black calfskin captoe shoes


----------



## workthatwedo

^ Sweet tie


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack khaki poplin suit
JPress gingham
No name brown repp
AE Grayson


----------



## Billax

Delicious outfit, CMDC!


----------



## Orgetorix

Don't know about heartburn, K, but IMO that's one of your few misses. Too many small-scale patterns going on at once. The pieces are nice individually, though.


----------



## The Rambler

sunny and 72:


----------



## Atterberg

You look like you're ready for a cigar in the sun. I like it.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you. As it happens, I enjoyed a nice Ashton this afternoon. Panamas do cry out for a good cigar :biggrin2:


----------



## Jovan

K Street said:


> This will probably cause some heartburn. :smile:


The only negative is the stripe of the suit and shirt being too similar in size. Change either one and everything would be perfect. Trads actually tend to like club collars, especially if they're made with the same softness as a button-down.



Sree said:


> View attachment 4196
> 
> 
> Brooks Brother 1818 grey suit
> BB non-iron shirt
> BB tie
> BB Alden cordovan wingtips


Not bad at all. Perhaps should be posted on the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread as well, but I've suggested this to others with no effect. :biggrin2:



Trip English said:


> Back to basics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt & Shoes: Brooks Brothers
> Everything Else: Ralph Lauren


Sweet. You remind me that I need a green tie... red and blue can get a little repetitive after a while.



egarrulo said:


> Too wide shirt collar. Any specific reason for it? Maybe you find formal collars too stiff?


That's a hefty accusation! I assumed it was a new shirt that hadn't properly shrunk to size yet.



CMDC said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
> Brooks yellow gingham
> LLB double l's
> Alden Kenwood


Whoa, when did Brooks make that shirt?



Hardiw1 said:


> Been posting more of what I put on after I get home, but it's welcomed weather for me.


We need some disclosure on that outfit's components! Looks great.



workthatwedo said:


> I didn't actually wear this yet, but I took a pic trying on my new-to-me (thrifted) BB washable suit and J. Crew shirt.


Add a knit tie and you're set for summer. Looks like J. Crew finally abandoned those wimpy button-down collars. Is that one of their new exact sized shirts?



Sree said:


> BB 1818 Fitzgerald charcoal pinstripe suit
> BB non-iron shirt
> BB tie
> J.Crew linen pocket square
> Alden black calfskin captoe shoes


You're doing really well. Kick the non-iron shirt habit, though. 



CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack khaki poplin suit
> JPress gingham
> No name brown repp
> AE Grayson


Everything is good by itself, if a bit drab all together. Too much neutral, I think.


----------



## workthatwedo

Jovan said:


> Looks like J. Crew finally abandoned those wimpy button-down collars. Is that one of their new exact sized shirts?


It is marked M and I thrifted it so I would guess it isn't that new. I don't really know though. I'll look around for a knit tie on my next outing.


----------



## stcolumba

egarrulo said:


> Too wide shirt collar. Any specific reason for it? Maybe you find formal collars too stiff?


I've lost weight--working out at the gym and running every day. Most of my shirt collars are too big. Waiting for the next Brooks Bros sale.


----------



## CMDC

Jovan--the yellow gingham is a Brooks 346 outlet number. Thrifted it so I'm not sure how old but pretty recent I think.


----------



## Tilton

CMDC said:


> Jovan--the yellow gingham is a Brooks 346 outlet number. Thrifted it so I'm not sure how old but pretty recent I think.


As recent as this past holiday season. I saw it in the Potomac Mills outlet between Thanksgiving and Christmas.


----------



## Hardiw1

Jovan said:


> We need some disclosure on that outfit's components! Looks great.


Not much to write home about:
Polo madras
No name braided surcingle
LE legacy
Bean camp mocs


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> sunny and 72:





Trip English said:


> Back to basics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt & Shoes: Brooks Brothers
> Everything Else: Ralph Lauren


Two gentlemen, very much in control of their lives. Different looks, perhaps, but both seem masters of their respective wardrobes and seemingly laying claim to being in complete control of their respective environments! A very well done to both of you.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## jwooten

Orgetorix said:


> https://s136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/DSCF8123.jpg


Great fits, but the PS, tie and shirt combo just doesn't work for me. May just be the lighting, but the colors are just enough different to look off. All pieces separate are fine, but together, I'm not so sure.


----------



## K Street

Yesterday









Samuelsohn jacket, Brooks shirt, Press tie

Today









Brooks Golden Fleece suit and shirt; Press tie.


----------



## Hardiw1

K Street said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn jacket, Brooks shirt, Press tie


Very nice. Great combination all around.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

K Street said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samuelsohn jacket, Brooks shirt, Press tie


I agree with Hardiw1, that's a good look. I especially like the PS. May I ask about the trousers and shoes?


----------



## K Street

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I agree with Hardiw1, that's a good look. I especially like the PS. May I ask about the trousers and shoes?


Trousers? Shoes?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

K Street said:


> Trousers? Shoes?


Oh, it's that kind of job... :smile:

But seriously, I'm curious. I like that kind of jacket, but I never have any idea what color pants or color and style of shoes to wear one with.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Trousers? Shoes?


LOL!


----------



## K Street

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Oh, it's that kind of job... :smile:
> 
> But seriously, I'm curious. I like that kind of jacket, but I never have any idea what color pants or color and style of shoes to wear one with.


I usually pair it with medium-grey trousers. I have worn it with olive in the past, too, but don't recall if that looked right or not. Always with dark brown shoes, typically bluchers.


----------



## hookem12387

This one should sum up the week nicely


----------



## eagle2250

^^Hookem:

Who was it that said, "Those were the days, my friend; we thought they'd never end," but by golly they will...sadly, they surely will! However you do look relaxed and yet focused, all at the same time. Today's picture comes laced heavily with nostalgia.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks for the note, Eagle. Particularly pertinent since I posted it on my last night of law school studying.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing much to write home about, just a night of billiards with a friend.

However, a guy randomly came up and asked the following:
1. "I hope you don't beat me up or anything, but what the f*** is that thing?" (Points to my pocket square and pulls it out a bit.)
2. "Did you take etiquette classes?"
3. "Where did you learn to dress like that?"

After I answered his questions as politely as I could, he went over to his friends and talked about it in a fairly complimentary way. I suppose I should be flattered...?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps it's an age thing, Jovan, but (to my eye) you are looking good until you hit us with the shoe shot... Were it me, I would pair some nice penny or perhaps Venetian loafers with the navy blazer, white shirt and blue jeans. Topsiders are beloved by us all, but time and place must also be considered. LOL. Perhaps you might slap a shine on those Topsiders?


----------



## FJW

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps you might slap a shine on those Topsiders?


Polish topsiders? I've never heard of such a thing!!!


----------



## Billax

Back in North Carolina for a couple of weeks after two months in San Francisco. Current weather: 72º sunny with light breezes.
Viyella Madras half sleeve
LE Chino shorts
Original Keds in Tan
Not seen - LE Navy Surcingle belt


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps it's an age thing, Jovan, but (to my eye) you are looking good until you hit us with the shoe shot... Were it me, I would pair some nice penny or perhaps Venetian loafers with the navy blazer, white shirt and blue jeans. Topsiders are beloved by us all, but time and place must also be considered. LOL. Perhaps you might slap a shine on those Topsiders?


I'm sure some had their sensibilities offended by the jeans!

I would have worn my pennies but the leather soles have zero traction on my bicycle pedals. Downtown is literally three minutes away from me on bike and it was after finals, so there would be no parking anyway. Additionally, I would be concerned for my safety walking alone late at night. So unfortunately, the situation outweighed a better choice of footwear. I do plan on having some nicer rubber soled shoes at some point though. :icon_smile_wink:



FJW said:


> Polish topsiders? I've never heard of such a thing!!!


Perhaps not polish, but I apply some mink oil every once in a while to keep them looking decent and water repellant.


----------



## Bruce Wayne

Jovan said:


> I'm sure some had their sensibilities offended by the jeans!
> 
> I would have worn my pennies but *the leather soles have zero traction* on my bicycle pedals. Downtown is literally three minutes away from me on bike and it was after finals, so there would be no parking anyway. *Additionally, I would be concerned for my safety walking alone* late at night. So unfortunately, the situation outweighed a better choice of footwear. I do plan on having some nicer rubber soled shoes at some point though. :icon_smile_wink:


The last 10 or so seconds of this clip sprang to my mind:


----------



## Tilton

Billax said:


> Back in North Carolina for a couple of weeks after two months in San Francisco. Current weather: 72º sunny with light breezes.
> Viyella Madras *half sleeve*
> LE Chino shorts
> Original Keds in Tan
> Not seen - LE Navy Surcingle belt


Seriously?


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Nothing much to write home about, just a night of billiards with a friend.
> 
> However, a guy randomly came up and asked the following:
> 1. "I hope you don't beat me up or anything, but what the f*** is that thing?" (Points to my pocket square and pulls it out a bit.)
> 2. "Did you take etiquette classes?"
> 3. "Where did you learn to dress like that?"
> 
> After I answered his questions as politely as I could, he went over to his friends and talked about it in a fairly complimentary way. I suppose I should be flattered...?


You live in a college town. Why on earth would you wear a blazer with a white oxford and a pocket square to play pool? The bottom half of the outfit looks situation appropriate, but totally incongruous with the upper, especially while riding your bike. An OCBD or sport shirt with the sleeves rolled up would have made more sense for a lot of reasons and you'd have still been the best dressed person in the establishment, I'm sure. Also, I'm not sure why you'd ever wear socks with topsiders, but white ones to boot? I'm not opposed to wearing a blazer or SC with jeans, but this rig just doesn't add up for me (college bar, pool, pocket square, white socks, bike).


----------



## Billax

Tilton said:


> Seriously?


Yep. I've got a number of long sleeve madras shirts. Don't wear 'em in hot, humid weather like today in Durham where it's 90º and humid right now. Rolled up long sleeves take away two air vents that I want. To add to your outrage, notice that buttons 2,3, and 4 (counting from the top) are the only ones I button in weather like this. 1,5,6, and 7 are more air vents. I gave up wearing half sleeve Madras popovers in 1962 (see the Gant popover below) because I couldn't pick up transient breezes through the lower part of the shirt. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


----------



## hookem12387

Well, my much awaited Polo II blazer came in today. As much as I love the shoulders, sleeve, and overall length, I'm concerned the buttoning point may be a little too high? It's about 1.5" above my belly button. Thoughts?


----------



## nerdykarim

The high buttoning point is my main gripe with those (as well as most current Italian stuff) as well. I think you're slim enough that it works on you, though.


----------



## The Rambler

to me the jacket seems too short, Hook, by an inch or more, which might account for the high buttons. Is that the long? I'm aware that jackets are being cut shorter at present, but the whole thing seems a little off. Great through the shoulders, though.


----------



## CMDC

I agree with Rambler. I think it's the length rather than the button stance that makes it look a tad off. Great fit throughout though.


----------



## Billax

I agree with Rambler and CMDC. Other than overall length, it looks great!


----------



## hookem12387

Yall may be right about the overall length. It's a shame, as it's otherwise amazingly comfortable.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

One more on the overall length. The sleeves too, but they're alterable. I think we've got the same physique and it sure can be tough to find jackets that fit.


----------



## hookem12387

Ya, the length is harder to tell until you see the photo. The sleeves are actually plenty long, the'd just pulled up in this case. It's a shame, thought I'd nailed the jacket on this one. I could deal with the length pretty easily if it wasn't for the buttoning point. c'est la vie. Back to your regularly scheduled posting.

Edit: I think it'll be on to the new Norman Hilton to try.

Billax, I love that old gant pullover.


----------



## Tilton

Billax said:


> Yep. I've got a number of long sleeve madras shirts. Don't wear 'em in hot, humid weather like today in Durham where it's 90º and humid right now. Rolled up long sleeves take away two air vents that I want. To add to your outrage, notice that buttons 2,3, and 4 (counting from the top) are the only ones I button in weather like this. 1,5,6, and 7 are more air vents. I gave up wearing half sleeve Madras popovers in 1962 (see the Gant popover below) because I couldn't pick up transient breezes through the lower part of the shirt. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


No, you misunderstood. Great shirt. However, the term "half sleeve" is ridiculous. I know you don't call up Land's End and say you'd like to order the half leg chino pants.


----------



## bigwordprof

Billax said:


> Back in North Carolina for a couple of weeks after two months in San Francisco. Current weather: 72º sunny with light breezes.
> Viyella Madras half sleeve
> LE Chino shorts
> Original Keds in Tan
> Not seen - LE Navy Surcingle belt


Love this outfit, especially given the weather in the Triangle recently. I bought the LE surcingle too. It was a great value buy.


----------



## FLMike

Tilton said:


> No, you misunderstood. Great shirt. However, the term "half sleeve" is ridiculous. I know you don't call up Land's End and say you'd like to order the half leg chino pants.


Was thinking the same thing. That was a head-scratcher.


----------



## Billax

Tilton said:


> No, you misunderstood. Great shirt. However, the term "half sleeve" is ridiculous. I know you don't call up Land's End and say you'd like to order the half leg chino pants.


Ah, now I get it! The term is a little odd. Back in the late fifties and early sixties, though, that was the common term for that sleeve length. "Short sleeves," as I recall, didn't drop to the inner elbow as half sleeves do. The term is still in use today, apparently, by some:
here
and here

I promise I won't call up Lands' End to order the half leg chino pants! :smile:https://www.etsy.com/listing/97163187/vintage-mens-nantucket-red-cotton-half


----------



## Timeisaperception

FLCracka said:


> Was thinking the same thing. That was a head-scratcher.


I've seen half sleeve and short sleeve used either interchangeably or to describe two different sleeve types; one's that fall to the elbow for short sleeve, and half sleeves being used for shirts that hit higher up on the arm.

@Billax: Only 72? 85 and 'mostly sunny' here in Central FL - I'm digging the madras, and may have to try out that buttoning method over the summer.
@Hookem: I'd say the button stance is a tad high too, but everything else about your outfit in terms of fit and simplicity reminds me of what I strive for.
@Jovan: I don't know how I'd feel wearing a blazer to a game of billiards, especially in Gainesville. Personally I would've just worn an OCBD/khakis combo with some kind of beater footwear - but to each their own, and a good casual look nonetheless.


----------



## The Rambler

The term "half sleeve" is perhaps a bit, ahem, dated , but perfectly standard and correct. A half century ago, back in the day of Ivy style, it was a slightly more formal phrase than "short sleeve," but would be used by manufacturers to describe their product, clothing salesmen, etc. There has probably always been something a little suspect about short sleeve dress shirts, and the higher diction is an attempt to elevate their status.


----------



## Timeisaperception

And an irregular contribution to the thread; waiting for my breakfast of fried chicken and coleslaw after dropping a friend off at the airport. Excuse the face, I was told to take a picture displaying some kind of emotion, and that's what I could muster.

- Lands End original oxford
- Lands End tailored fit khakis
- Not seen: Sebago Topsiders


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> The term "half sleeve" is perhaps a bit, ahem, dated , but perfectly standard and correct. A half century ago, back in the day of Ivy style, it was a slightly more formal phrase than "short sleeve," but would be used by manufacturers to describe their product, clothing salesmen, etc. There has probably always been something a little suspect about short sleeve dress shirts, and the higher diction is an attempt to elevate their status.


I can confirm that, Rambler. When I was working in the Ivy Style clothing store in my college town, I was overheard by the owner telling a customer about the Spring season short-sleeved shirts that had just arrived. After the customer left, the shop owner came up to me and said, "Bill, those are 'half-sleeve' shirts." I responded, "What's the difference?" He repeated, "Bill, those are 'half-sleeve' shirts." I may not have known why, but I knew what I was supposed to say!


----------



## Billax

Timeisaperception said:


> And an irregular contribution to the thread; waiting for my breakfast of fried chicken and coleslaw after dropping a friend off at the airport. Excuse the face, I was told to take a picture displaying some kind of emotion, and that's what I could muster.
> 
> - Lands End original oxford
> - Lands End tailored fit khakis
> - Not seen: Sebago Topsiders


Good looking belt, too!


----------



## K Street

Yesterday 








Press suit, brooks shirt. Forget who makes that tie.

Today








Brooks blazer and shirt; Cable Car tie.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> You live in a college town. Why on earth would you wear a blazer with a white oxford and a pocket square to play pool? The bottom half of the outfit looks situation appropriate, but totally incongruous with the upper, especially while riding your bike. An OCBD or sport shirt with the sleeves rolled up would have made more sense for a lot of reasons and you'd have still been the best dressed person in the establishment, I'm sure. Also, I'm not sure why you'd ever wear socks with topsiders, but white ones to boot? I'm not opposed to wearing a blazer or SC with jeans, but this one just doesn't add up for me (college bar, pool, pocket square, white socks, bike). Don't take this the wrong way, but when I was in school (same state, a little further north and to the west) it wouldn't have been the other guy that needed to worry about getting beat up.....


Since you seem to have a pretty good grasp of situational appropriateness, please let me know the appropriate response to a post such as yours. I await your advice with bated breath, kind sir.



Billax said:


> Yep. I've got a number of long sleeve madras shirts. Don't wear 'em in hot, humid weather like today in Durham where it's 90º and humid right now. Rolled up long sleeves take away two air vents that I want. To add to your outrage, notice that buttons 2,3, and 4 (counting from the top) are the only ones I button in weather like this. 1,5,6, and 7 are more air vents. I gave up wearing half sleeve Madras popovers in 1962 (see the Gant popover below) because I couldn't pick up transient breezes through the lower part of the shirt. Different strokes for different folks, I guess.


Nice, when was this photo taken?

Personally, I think "half sleeve" is just inaccurate, as a true half sleeve would cover one's elbow. :tongue2:



hookem12387 said:


> Well, my much awaited Polo II blazer came in today. As much as I love the shoulders, sleeve, and overall length, I'm concerned the buttoning point may be a little too high? It's about 1.5" above my belly button. Thoughts?


Button stance would definitely look better an inch or so lower. I really like that shirt and chinos together though.



Timeisaperception said:


> And an irregular contribution to the thread; waiting for my breakfast of fried chicken and coleslaw after dropping a friend off at the airport. Excuse the face, I was told to take a picture displaying some kind of emotion, and that's what I could muster.
> 
> - Lands End original oxford
> - Lands End tailored fit khakis
> - Not seen: Sebago Topsiders


You belong in a mafia movie with that gesture. :icon_smile_big:

Also, nice attire. Post more often. (Coming from an irregular contributor such as myself that doesn't mean much of course.)



K Street said:


> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press suit, brooks shirt. Forget who makes that tie.
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks blazer and shirt; Cable Car tie.


Great looks. Keep it up.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan, 

I agree with FLCracka. The rig wasn't really appropriate for the venue. Part of dressing well is being suited to the circumstance. FL's suggested attire would have been a better choice. 

Remember why you post on this thread.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm apparently just seconding other's opinions today; I wouldn't have worn that, either. Your story reminded me of a dive I went to during college and shortly after, where once an inebriated bartender told me (unprovoked, I swear) to go home and iron my shirt. This was pre-AAAC and I was wearing some non-iron Abercrombie number, but I didn't bother explaining it to him. 

Anyway, be mindful of your surroundings and act accordingly. And how do you play pool in a jacket? I'm terrible without one.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> Nice, when was this photo taken?
> 
> Personally, I think "half sleeve" is just inaccurate, as a true half sleeve would cover one's elbow. :tongue2:


Taken in June of 1962.


----------



## Coffee Mug

DoghouseReilly said:


> I'm apparently just seconding other's opinions today; I wouldn't have worn that, either.


I agree as well. Nothing wrong with a jacket, but the white shirt and neatly folded white pocket square are too severe. It just doesn't work with the jeans and boat shoes in that environment. I bet the outfit would work much better with a patterned shirt, and minus the pocket square. (And minus the socks, of course.)


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Jovan,
> 
> I agree with FLCracka. The rig wasn't really appropriate for the venue. Part of dressing well is being suited to the circumstance. FL's suggested attire would have been a better choice.
> 
> Remember why you post on this thread.


I don't take issue with his suggestions or constructive criticism. The rest of the post though... how does one respond to that? I really am curious.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> I don't take issue with his suggestions or constructive criticism. The rest of the post though... how does one respond to that? I really am curious.


Don't make a meal of it.


----------



## Jovan

But but... I had out the Tabasco sauce and everything!

In all seriousness, I'm not mad, I'm just curious why the rudeness and condescension were necessary.


----------



## FLMike

Apologies, Jovan. I didn't mean to be rude....sorry it came across that way. FWIW, I edited out the last part of my post.


----------



## Jovan

All good. I do agree with some of your suggestions. Probably would have looked better with say, a red gingham or uni stripe shirt in hindsight. Wigwam 625s are somewhat approved by the Trad faith, but then there are people of Trip's denomination that don't believe in socks at all. :eek2:

Overall, probably wasn't my finest hour, but oh well.


----------



## hookem12387

No socks with boat shoes, jovan. Just with boat shoes. In the summer.*

*We used to wear sperrys all the time in in the winter in high school (they passed uniform muster) with camp socks. I still fall into this habit when I'm just kicking around mi casa.


----------



## Himself

Jovan said:


> All good. I do agree with some of your suggestions. Probably would have looked better with say, a red gingham or uni stripe shirt in hindsight. Wigwam 625s are somewhat approved by the Trad faith, but then there are people of Trip's denomination that don't believe in socks at all. :eek2:
> 
> Overall, probably wasn't my finest hour, but oh well.


I go this way in these environments a lot so let me chime in.

A white OCBD would be fine. Unironed. Blue would be fine too. Other colors -- be careful. I don't think I'd break out the pink, or the red uni stripe, which might get you attacked as a preppy d-bag. Red gingham though, is very contemporary.

No socks ever with boat shoes.


----------



## stcolumba

Loving Billax's '62 Gant pullover.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Billax said:


> Back in North Carolina for a couple of weeks after two months in San Francisco. Current weather: 72º sunny with light breezes.
> Viyella Madras half sleeve
> LE Chino shorts
> Original Keds in Tan
> Not seen - LE Navy Surcingle belt


Billax, what do you think of the Viyella madras? I got one last month. Its a nice fabric, but smooth, and a little thicker (2-ply) than the madras I'm used to. The collar is a little stiff too.


----------



## Billax

DoghouseReilly said:


> Billax, what do you think of the Viyella madras? I got one last month. Its a nice fabric, but smooth, and a little thicker (2-ply) than the madras I'm used to. The collar is a little stiff too.


I like them quite a lot. You are right that they're 2 ply and I was concerned about that, but the fabric is thin enough for my needs. After several washings the collar stiffness went away for me. Got mine at STP last summer.

My really old madras stuff (40-50 years old) has become shapeless, and I like the drape of these.


----------



## stcolumba

New blazer. A fun lining.


----------



## Billax

VERY nice outfit. Love the lining, too.


----------



## Hardiw1

Billax said:


> VERY nice outfit. Love the lining, too.


Agreed, looking good stc


----------



## Jovan

Himself said:


> I go this way in these environments a lot so let me chime in.
> 
> A white OCBD would be fine. Unironed. Blue would be fine too. Other colors -- be careful. I don't think I'd break out the pink, or the red uni stripe, which might get you attacked as a preppy d-bag. Red gingham though, is very contemporary.
> 
> No socks ever with boat shoes.


I'm surprised we're worried about what others in a pool hall think of us on this forum! :icon_smile_big: But thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> I like them quite a lot. You are right that they're 2 ply and I was concerned about that, but the fabric is thin enough for my needs. After several washings the collar stiffness went away for me. Got mine at STP last summer.
> 
> My really old madras stuff (40-50 years old) has become shapeless, and I like the drape of these.


There are more at STP for $40-something. I just saw some at Charlie's Locker, half off at $50, Large and larger only. I would have grabbed 'em if they were Medium. Very nice at that price.

Anyone visiting Newport Beach should definitely check out Charlie's.


----------



## Patrick06790

I wore boat shoes with Wigwams this morning. It was 50 degrees and drizzling. Damn skippy I wore socks.


----------



## HighAndTight

I apologize for the poor quality pic. From the bottom: Quoddy maliseet oxfords; Bills M3; Leatherman blue fish belt; Mercer and Sons button down.


----------



## The Rambler

with only 7 posts I'd say "welcome to a fellow Philadelphian," but I note you joined in 2010. Anyway, looking very good, post more!


----------



## Topsider

^ Nicely done. Love that tie.


----------



## Trip English

Damned handsome getup right there.


----------



## Billax

Likin' that combination, Jordan!


----------



## Taken Aback

Topsider said:


> ^ Nicely done. Love that tie.


Me too. JordanW, is it a JCrew? I haven't seen many other whale color combinations lately but from them.


----------



## stcolumba

I aspire to achieve this look.


----------



## The Rambler

^ I love a crisp white ocbd.


----------



## Billax

Cooler weather in NC today after the rain last night. 71º mostly cloudy, with 78% humidity. 
Lotta beige and tan today.










Orvis "World's coolest shirt." Long-sleeved patch Madras BD









Keds "The Booster" casual shoes. Hopsack Canvas lace-ups.









Orvis "Embroidered Fly" wool surcingle belt. Roller buckle.









Byford cotton OTC Argyles. LE Cotton Twills in Bone.


----------



## hookem12387

I don't know that this counts as trad, really, but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## jfkemd




----------



## FLMike

Taken Aback said:


> Me too. JordanW, is it a JCrew? I haven't seen many other whale color combinations lately but from them.


The inverted version of the tie (red whales on blue ground) can be had right now for $20 on the Exchange. Murray's Toggery Shop via DFPyne.


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> The inverted version of the tie (red whales on blue ground) can be had right now for $20 on the Exchange. Murray's Toggery Shop via DFPyne.


I can't get past the polyester.


----------



## Taken Aback

Apparently, Jordan's _is_ a JCrew. I've seen a few of those online recently, but not handled any.


----------



## hookem12387

Here's today: brethren madras, raleigh denim jeans, thrifted alden tassels.


----------



## TJN

From a school event last week

Jacket is Tommy Hilfiger (Not very trad)
Shirt is Rugby
Tie I made myself
Pocket square is a folded up tie
Pants are Lands' End Tailored Fit


----------



## conductor

Great look JordanW - details on the tie, please.


----------



## Billax

TJN said:


> From a school event last week
> 
> Jacket is Tommy Hilfiger (Not very trad)
> Shirt is Rugby
> Tie I made myself
> Pocket square is a folded up tie
> Pants are Lands' End Tailored Fit


Nice look, TJN! The sleeves on the blazer need to be a bit shorter, so as to show some cuff, but for a guy who can make his own bow ties, that should be a piece of cake. I like the club collar with the bow!


----------



## JordanW

conductor said:


> Great look JordanW - details on the tie, please.


Sure.

3 1/8" classic spouting whale pattern from J. Crew. *I picked it up about five or six years ago so it is likely discontinued. *

Thank you all for the complements.


----------



## M Go Crimson

Do you know if this madras is still available? My searches didn't turn up anything for Brethren.



hookem12387 said:


> Here's today: brethren madras, raleigh denim jeans, thrifted alden tassels.


----------



## hookem12387

Sorry, bretheren = brooks brothers. But this madras is from a couple years ago, I think (bought off the exchange). They have some nice designs this year, though.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> I don't know that this counts as trad, really, but I'll post it anyway.


I like this outfit. I need a boating shirt like that.



hookem12387 said:


> Here's today: brethren madras, raleigh denim jeans, thrifted alden tassels.


You nail the jeans and madras look.



TJN said:


> From a school event last week
> 
> Jacket is Tommy Hilfiger (Not very trad)
> Shirt is Rugby
> Tie I made myself
> Pocket square is a folded up tie
> Pants are Lands' End Tailored Fit


Nice. The folded up tie is clever, I would never know unless you said something. Also, love the DIY madras bow. Are those the new Original Chino? It's too bad they don't make a Nantucket Red colour anymore.

My only nitpick is that the Rugby shirt looks about a half inch big around your neck. (Sport shirt sizing?) I really dig contrast club collars on striped shirts like that, though.

Keep it up, man.


----------



## P Hudson

Old tan Gant ocbd, Copper/brown LE khakis, Timex on Central, Minnetonka mocs. I think current Gant gets a bad rap here because of some questionable marketing practices, but I still associate it with Trad from better days.


----------



## K Street

Vacation.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
BB blue ocbd
Rooster madras tie
BB khakis
Alden for BB shell ptb


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
> BB blue ocbd
> Rooster madras tie
> BB khakis
> Alden for BB shell ptb


Great get-up, CMDC. I really like that tie.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan, the shirt is russian military surplus, I'll track down the name if you'd like. Ebay 'em for ~$15. They shrink a size

TJN, always enjoy it when you post here. Agree with a few others, re: taking up those sleeves a bit, but otherwise well done. That was from your mother/son dinner, I think you mentioned: definitely don't miss one of those while in school. My parents still talk about both the mother/son and father/son deals we had as some of their favorite moments in my schooling.


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack blazer
> BB blue ocbd
> Rooster madras tie
> BB khakis
> Alden for BB shell ptb


What a splendid tie!


----------



## stcolumba

TJN's pocket square: very clever!


----------



## The Rambler

J Crew tie from the 80s:


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Jovan, the shirt is russian military surplus, I'll track down the name if you'd like. Ebay 'em for ~$15. They shrink a size
> 
> TJN, always enjoy it when you post here. Agree with a few others, re: taking up those sleeves a bit, but otherwise well done. That was from your mother/son dinner, I think you mentioned: definitely don't miss one of those while in school. My parents still talk about both the mother/son and father/son deals we had as some of their favorite moments in my schooling.


Oh, it's a telnyashka? Nice. I remember wanting one when I was back in high school. Now I'll have to redouble my efforts to get one.


----------



## workthatwedo

Is this trad?


----------



## leisureclass

^ Only if that's an OCBD underneath


----------



## The Rambler

yes, I'll venture "not trad." black and red are trad


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A lot of nice casual outfits here. Been sick, be back soon.


----------



## hookem12387

oxford cloth button down said:


> A lot of nice casual outfits here. Been sick, be back soon.


Hope you get to feeling better soon. Would you mind sending me a pm, I don't seem able to send one to you.

Workwedo, congratulations. Looks trad to me


----------



## The Rambler

yes, wedo, congrats - just teasing about the regalia.


----------



## Jovan

workthatwedo said:


> Is this trad?


Getting a good education? "Trad" as it gets, my friend. Congratulations!



oxford cloth button down said:


> A lot of nice casual outfits here. Been sick, be back soon.


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## L-feld

Going very basic for my inaugural post. Lot's of new purchases here.

Hardwick Blazer

Chipp 2 Tie

Brooks Blue OCBD

Austin Reed/HSM trousers (cuffed, of course)

Unseen are AE Strands in dark burnished brown.

Sorry for the poor pictures. Still trying to figure out how to do this business.


----------



## workthatwedo

Thanks all.

leisureclass: Yes, it is a BB button-down.
Rambler: What school are you referring to w/ black and red? I agree that is a better color combo in general. I don't know who picked our regalia, but it is a bit ugly.
OCBD: Get better, and get back to posting! :icon_smile:


----------



## nerdykarim

workthatwedo said:


> Rambler: What school are you referring to w/ black and red? I agree that is a better color combo in general. I don't know who picked our regalia, but it is a bit ugly.


We're not technically in Atlanta, but I'd like to think that red and black is a reasonably well-known color combination around GA.

Our law school regalia is actually purple and black velvet, for some reason. I'm not sure where the color combination comes from, but it does look very regal.


----------



## workthatwedo

nerdykarim said:


> We're not technically in Atlanta, but I'd like to think that red and black is a reasonably well-known color combination around GA.


Oh, _that_ school.


----------



## hookem12387

nerdykarim said:


> We're not technically in Atlanta, but I'd like to think that red and black is a reasonably well-known color combination around GA.
> 
> Our law school regalia is actually purple and black velvet, for some reason. I'm not sure where the color combination comes from, but it does look very regal.


 The purple is universal for the juris doctorate, I believe.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> View attachment 4251
> View attachment 4252
> 
> 
> Going very basic for my inaugural post. Lot's of new purchases here.
> 
> Hardwick Blazer
> 
> Chipp 2 Tie
> 
> Brooks Blue OCBD
> 
> Austin Reed/HSM trousers (cuffed, of course)
> 
> Unseen are AE Strands in dark burnished brown.
> 
> Sorry for the poor pictures. Still trying to figure out how to do this business.


Not bad at all. I try to get pictures outside if I can, though that can be difficult without someone else taking them.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

hookem12387 said:


> Sorry, bretheren = brooks brothers. But this madras is from a couple years ago, I think (bought off the exchange). They have some nice designs this year, though.


I've got that shirt; I bought it from BB last year. If you like the pattern, I've seen the same one at J Crew this year.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

Terrific sweaters – and looks – the last two days. K Street.


----------



## The Rambler

perhaps I should explain what I meant. Most academic robes are black, have been for centuries. Hence trad. A few are red: Harvard for example. Gold is unusual, hence the rather weak "not trad" joke. Now sashes, indicative of advanced degrees, are more colorful, and varied.


----------



## CMDC

3/2 madras sack courtesy of Hookem on the Exchange
BB white pinpoint ocbd
Old Tom James repp
BB stone colored chinos
AE Walden


----------



## workthatwedo

The Rambler said:


> perhaps I should explain what I meant. Most academic robes are black, have been for centuries. Hence trad. A few are red: Harvard for example. Gold is unusual, hence the rather weak "not trad" joke. Now sashes, indicative of advanced degrees, are more colorful, and varied.


The undergrad robes here are indeed black. Mine is for Ph.D. So that is Dr. workthatwedo to ya'll. :biggrin:

CMDC: Sweet madras. Those lapels a bit wide or is it just the photo?


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this morning: 71º cloudy still


----------



## The Rambler

workthatwedo said:


> The undergrad robes here are indeed black. Mine is for Ph.D. So that is Dr. workthatwedo to ya'll. :biggrin:


Nice - what is your field?


----------



## The Rambler

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham this morning: 71º cloudy still


Great madras - but not your usual perfect fit - maybe take in the side seams a little?


----------



## Billax

Noticed that, Rambler. It's off to the tailor tomorrow. Thanks for validating!


----------



## Patrick06790

Chilly today.


----------



## hookem12387

Really glad the madras worked out, CMDC


----------



## dorji

^It looks great on him.

Spring showers here


Just to prove that I am not wearing a zig-zag tie, as appears above :icon_smile:


----------



## dorji

workthatwedo said:


> So that is Dr. workthatwedo to ya'll. :biggrin:


Congratulations on your acheivement!

Patrick- I like the tie.


----------



## Tilton

The Rambler said:


> perhaps I should explain what I meant. Most academic robes are black, have been for centuries. Hence trad. A few are red: Harvard for example. Gold is unusual, hence the rather weak "not trad" joke. Now sashes, indicative of advanced degrees, are more colorful, and varied.


Not sure, but I think doctoral robes are usually either academic colors or have a black ground with a significant portion (full-length bib, cuffs, hem, and three sleeve stripes) being academic colors in velvet. Now, I'm no PhD, so don't take my word for it, but that's what I see most of the time.


----------



## The Rambler

I am one, and have sat through many graduations. Most gowns I recall are black, with the 3 velvet stripes you mention on the sleeve, and a bit of velvet trim. The hood has institutional colors, and may also represent the discipline. There's a lot more to it than that, a few people are fanatics on the subject, and one may speak up yet. Anyway, in the US, the gown is almost always basic black, excepting those Harvardians, who usually find a way to indicate they went to Harvard :biggrin2:


----------



## Charles Saturn

The Rambler said:


> Anyway, in the US, the gown is almost always basic black, excepting those Harvardians, who usually find a way to indicate they went to Harvard :biggrin2:


Usually in the first few minutes of any conversation. AUSA's are the same.


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt, suit, PS, etc... all by "The Brethren" as Hookem would say.

FYI, the color of the hood for music on an academic gown is....pink.


----------



## ds23pallas

BB poplin sack, blue OCBD and shell loafers; dad's old knit tie and my ragged Filson briefcase:


----------



## Hardiw1

BB sack
JAB mini houndstooth shirt
Talbott tie
BB oxford cloth square
Old Chaps chinos
Sperry


----------



## ArtVandalay

ds23pallas said:


> BB poplin sack, blue OCBD and shell loafers; dad's old knit tie and my ragged Filson briefcase:


Good to have you back in the fold.


----------



## workthatwedo

The Rambler said:


> Most gowns I recall are black


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Rainy morning, trying to dress for the weather.










A little up-close of the color mix.

Everyone is looking very sharp,well done.


----------



## The Rambler

amazing, I stand corrected, although my own university gown, which I have worn at least a dozen times is, or was, black, with some red on the hood, and yet is mostly red on that list! almost none of them are black.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

dorji said:


> ^It looks great on him.
> 
> Spring showers here
> 
> Just to prove that I am not wearing a zig-zag tie, as appears above :icon_smile:


Nice jacket, maker? material?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

stcolumba said:


> Shirt, suit, PS, etc... all by "The Brethren" as Hookem would say.
> 
> FYI, the color of the hood for music on an academic gown is....pink.


Great knot.


----------



## The Rambler

and nifty photo.


----------



## dorji

ArtVandalay said:


> Good to have you back in the fold.


Yes,(ds23) I was just wondering where you were yesterday, as i read the shells in the rain thread. Good to see you back, always like your looks.


----------



## dorji

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Nice jacket, maker? material?


Thanks! 
Fuzzy 8oz shetland wool open weave thing 
??? maker


----------



## Steel Rim

The Rambler said:


> I am one, and have sat through many graduations. Most gowns I recall are black, with the 3 velvet stripes you mention on the sleeve, and a bit of velvet trim. The hood has institutional colors, and may also represent the discipline. There's a lot more to it than that, a few people are fanatics on the subject, and one may speak up yet. Anyway, in the US, the gown is almost always basic black, excepting those Harvardians, who usually find a way to indicate they went to Harvard :biggrin2:


Mine from Columbia was light blue, with velvet stripes indicating one's specialty.


----------



## P Hudson

My robe is crimson (university of Sheffield) with a scarlet doctor's hood. Or is it scarlet with a crimson hood? I can never remember. The trim is green, making the whole thing look a bit like a mismatched Santa Claus outfit. Oh well: I only wear it one day a year.



ds23pallas said:


> BB poplin sack, blue OCBD and shell loafers; dad's old knit tie and my ragged Filson briefcase:


IMO the Platonic ideal of Trad.

Here's what I wore: BB 3/2, BB original polo (blue finestripe), Polo trousers, navy worsted, AE shoes.


----------



## Ensiferous

Hardiw1 said:


>


Nice.


----------



## K Street




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardiw1 - That looks how a sack should.


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt, tie, and PS all from "The Brethren"


OCBD's loafers look great.


----------



## P Hudson

I prefer to mix different brands. J Press jacket, Hyde Park ocbd, Hilfiger tie, Polo seersucker trousers, Timex on Central.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Sorry for so many boring pics on one page. I am just glad to be feeling better. I should have doubled, if not tripled up on these Target socks, I love them.


----------



## Jovan

Absolutely fine and not boring. I'm glad your illness didn't keep you for too long.


----------



## Hardiw1

Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack blazer
Tyrwhitt shirt
Kiton tie
LLB double L's
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Nice look. I picked up a Tyrwhitt shirt during their last sale, and I really like it. Great collar, great cuffs, although I had to exchange it for a size longer in the sleeves which fits exactly like my other shirts that are a size smaller.


----------



## CMDC

^thanks. I've come to like Tyrwhitt shirts a lot. I know they're on the lower end of the Brit-shirt spectrum--my favorite is Hilditch and Key--but they suit me well and I always grab them when thrifting. I've concluded that for non-bd's, the spread collar is better for me than point collars.


----------



## P Hudson

Gun club jacket, BB original polo (fused collar!), LE original khakis, Bean heavy duty blucher moc, Timex on Central.


----------



## K Street




----------



## firedancer

Killing it as always K. Very nice indeed.


----------



## stcolumba

K Street's look, today, is nothing less than "wild". Great imagination.

Ditto to OCBD's striped socks!


----------



## K Street

Thanks, guys. You're too kind. Adding some solidarity for OCBD and proving that I [sometimes] wear pants.


----------



## leisureclass

Wayfarers, BB OCBD, Coach belt, Timex on J Press, Saks Seersucker, Walkover Bucs.

First time in California.


----------



## stcolumba

Fraternally Brooks


----------



## K Street

[SUP][/SUP]


stcolumba said:


> Fraternally Brooks


Digging that tie.


----------



## Jack1425

stcolumba said:


> I aspire to achieve this look.


Same indeed! Excellent!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Rambler

Casual dinner:


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


>


When I was a new member here, I authored a controversial post in which I admitted my dislike of pennies. I think they look fine on others, but they're just not for me.

Or so I thought. Those Rancourts have me officially reconsidering my position.


----------



## The Rambler

As pennies go, I think they're your kind of thing, Mud.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Rambler - Looking good. Great colors.

Stcolumba - Nice bow.


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


>


10 demerits for wearing socks with Topsiders, even Wigwams. It's never that cold.


----------



## Topsider

Mississippi Mud said:


> When I was a new member here, I authored a controversial post in which I admitted my dislike of pennies. I think they look fine on others, but they're just not for me.
> 
> Or so I thought. Those Rancourts have me officially reconsidering my position.


Anyone who dislikes those shoes has no soul. They. Are. Awesome.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros tie (Maybe spring weather will finally arrive and stay!)


Rambler's sport coat = WOW!


----------



## AncientMadder

leisureclass said:


> Wayfarers, BB OCBD, Coach belt, Timex on J Press, Saks Seersucker, Walkover Bucs.
> 
> First time in California.


Nice. How are you liking it there?

I appreciate the Elliot Smith reference. I hadn't listened to that album for a few years but put it on after seeing your picture. I actually bought it during a trip to California a decade ago and remember listening to it with my brother all night during the long drive home. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> Nice. How are you liking it there?
> 
> I appreciate the Elliot Smith reference. I hadn't listened to that album for a few years but put it on after seeing your picture. I actually bought it during a trip to California a decade ago and remember listening to it with my brother all night during the long drive home. Thanks for the memories.


Us old timers have difficulty with the image of listening to an album while driving home.


----------



## AncientMadder

P Hudson said:


> Us old timers have difficulty with the image of listening to an album while driving home.


Yep, got the old Bang and Olufsen hooked up in the back seat 



The Rambler said:


> Casual dinner:


This looks great.


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> Yep, got the old Bang and Olufsen hooked up in the back seat


That's the way I pictured it.

Do you read Ken Follett? About 800 pages into _World Without End_ he works ancient madder into the story. Fascinating stuff.

Cool autumn evening here in Oz. Heavy gray tweed herringbone sack from The Old English Shop, Princeton; heavy Irish sweater, from a village market somewhere outside Dublin, can't remember where exactly, 1994; sand colored STF 501s (because my wife likes denim, so I wear it a few times a year).

With father's old scarf.


----------



## The Rambler

Looking warm; always enjoy the antipodean counterpoint.


----------



## The Rambler

thanks, am, ocbd, and st c: that jacket is 1960s.


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> thanks, am, ocbd, and st c: that jacket is 1960s.


And the jacket is fantastic. A great ensemble, Rambler.


----------



## P Hudson

Mother's Day morning:
J Press heavy lambswool sack--lots of texture, BB ocbd, Polo emblematic, cavalry twills, AE Steeple (don't think they show well in the pic: these shoes get lots of compliments).


----------



## Ensiferous

(What appears black in these images is actually navy.)


----------



## M Go Crimson

Where is that polo from, Ensiferous?


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


>


I like this a lot. I also like the fit of your polo. I had a great BB polo like that, but the fit was so bad that I gave it away. Being thin has occasional drawbacks.


----------



## rbstc123

Rainy day in Athens, GA.

Beaufort and Bison Bean boots being put to good use.


----------



## Atterberg

Sunny and beautiful yesterday, wore this with white socks and tan sperrys. My first experiment with plaid.


----------



## rbstc123

Nicely done sir. Love the blazer. It's on "The List".



Ensiferous said:


> (What appears black in these images is actually navy.)


----------



## Pappa

OMG!! To hell with the clothes, bring on the Allgash, no matter the style!!


Ensiferous said:


> (What appears black in these images is actually navy.)


----------



## P Hudson

Old Polo sack, BB original polo, Polo lambswool sweater, navy trousers, AE Stockbridge (IIRC).


----------



## Billax

Mother's Day dinner with wife, younger Son, his wife and granddaughter today.

JP Doeskin Blazer, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, LE tailored fit Original Chinos









Veteran BB Lady Bug tie









AE Burgundy Kenwoods with Byford cotton argyles


----------



## inq89

School formal (late winter)



















-Brooks Brothers Navy Solid Fitzgerald, cuffed with a short break
-Club Room spread collar slim fit dress shirt
-Florsheim Black Captoes
-Tommy Hilfiger repp
-Engine turned silver tie clip
-Bucherer Swiss Watch with black faux crocodile leather
-Brooks Brothers Regent rain overcoat
-Ralph Lauren Cashmere scarf

Fraternity formal at the beach









-J. Press Blazer, USA​
-LL Bean OCBD​
-Brooks Brothers reversible bowtie​
-Lands End Nanny Reds​
-Lands End surcingle belt​
-Cole Haan penny loafers​
-American Optical Original Pilot aviators, ​
-Seiko 5 watch​
University Graduation










-J. Press Blazer
-LL Bean OCBD
-BB Argyle and Sutherland tie (dark green matches the conferred doctorate regalia colors at my graduate program)
-BB Hudson fit seersucker pants
-Trafalgar Engine Turned Plaque and dark brown Calf belt strap
-J. Crew tan socks 
-Cole Haan saddle bucks
-Bucherer Swiss Watch


----------



## leisureclass

AncientMadder said:


> Nice. How are you liking it there?
> 
> I appreciate the Elliot Smith reference. I hadn't listened to that album for a few years but put it on after seeing your picture. I actually bought it during a trip to California a decade ago and remember listening to it with my brother all night during the long drive home. Thanks for the memories.


Thanks. It's been great so far. A bit of culture shock, but I'm coming out the adjustment period and headed to San Francisco tomorrow. That sounds like an awesome trip. I also have lots of great Elliott Smith memories, part of why the mural was one of the first things I wanted to see in LA.


----------



## Ensiferous

inq89 said:


>


Good show! You are now an Honorary New Englander (if you are not an expat already ;-).


----------



## ds23pallas

My summer weight BB three patch pocket blazer from the mid - 80's, O'Connell's gingham shirt, dad's old knit tie and Omega Geneve, Polo Prospect chinos, Bass Buckingham dirty bucks and Filson 256:


----------



## stcolumba

BB Tie; Ledbury shirt


----------



## Atterberg

Simple and great look!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Lots of good looks on this page.


----------



## rbstc123

BB Peal








BB BD

Khakis, gold tone watch on red and blue striped band, leather belt w/ gold buckle. The Persol 649's are on deck in case the sun decides to come out.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press tweed sack, BB polo, LE charter tie, etc.


----------



## Topsider

^ Very nicely done. Textbook, even. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Taken Aback

LOL @ Amoeba! I only wish we had one back east.

BTW, How much was that Blasphemous Rumors 12"?


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> J Press tweed sack, BB polo, LE charter tie, etc.


Perfectly natty.


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night. Very tired. 

Old Brooks 2B sack. Rehabbed Weejuns. Grey LE chinos, and a tie from Trimingham's with the golf club/beer stein/card/doghouse motif and a bikini-clad vixen on the inside of the tie.


----------



## leisureclass

Taken Aback said:


> LOL @ Amoeba! I only wish we had one back east.
> 
> BTW, How much was that Blasphemous Rumors 12"?


I wish we did too. I would go broke really fast, but other than that. Unfortunately I didn't check on the Depeche Mode, maybe next time!


----------



## P Hudson

gray herringbone sack, BB ocbd, LE original khakis, AE Fultons.


----------



## Topsider

^ Who makes that jacket? They're similar, but the buttons look lighter than those on the Press jacket that you posted a little earlier, and the button stance looks higher (unless it's just an illusion caused by the sweater).


----------



## rbstc123

BB Sport shirt
Khakis 
Blue/white stripe PRL belt (Made in USA)
British tan driving shoes 
Thrifted Guess gold watch on red, white, and blue band.

Forgive the low quality images. I've recently decided to start posting more on the Trad WAYW thread and I'm limited to Tapatalk which in turn limits me to only two, low quality images. I'll do my best...


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Lots of good looks on this page.


Great photo. Timeless.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> ^ Who makes that jacket? They're similar, but the buttons look lighter than those on the Press jacket that you posted a little earlier, and the button stance looks higher (unless it's just an illusion caused by the sweater).


This jacket has no indications of maker. It is from the Old English Shop, Princeton. The cut and finish don't cry out that it was made by the people who made jackets I have from Press or Southwick. In some ways it reminds me of a particular BB jacket that I have, but I wouldn't assume that they come from a common source. While both are sacks in heavy wool, it is quite a bit different from the J Press that I wore the other day: as you noted, the button stance differs; furthermore, this jacket is skeleton lined, while the Press is fully lined, and the lapels are straight while the Press lapels have a nice curve. Such a shame that the current range of quality jackets is so reduced.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Lots of good looks on this page.


Excellent. You're a constant reminder that I need to get a hair-cut.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.

St Charles - Thank you. You are too kind.

P.Hudson - I am afraid to admit that getting haircuts may be another hobby of mine, haha. I admire your outfits, btw. Great grey jackets on this page.


----------



## Hardiw1

Billax said:


> AE Burgundy Kenwoods with Byford cotton argyles


I see you like those Kenwoods enough to get them in another color.


----------



## P Hudson

Brooks sweater, Polo Yarmouth ocbd, Polo cords, Minnetonka mocs:


----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


> I see you like those Kenwoods enough to get them in another color.


Yep. It's a good last for me. Almost as comfortable as my Bass Weejuns! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I needed to have some fun today. LE sweater and JCrew socks.

P Hudson - Great sweater.


----------



## rbstc123

Keeping it simple with a splash of color. 

Vintage 2 patch pocket blue blazer
BB OCBD
Khakis
BB Peal Brown WT / matching belt

You will rarely see me in a tie at work. While I would prefer to wear one more often, sadly it is just not a part of the corp culture at work. Thus the reason my post may be a bit blah IMO. People ask me where the job interview is when I simply throw on a blazer. The orange socks always bring hell being in UGA territory. Unfortunately red and black just aren't as stylish as most other color combos...


----------



## Atterberg

My first blazer and knit tie.


----------



## The Rambler

That's quite nice, for your 2d, consider a livelier knit tie.


----------



## P Hudson

J press jacket, Polo ocbd, LE khakis, AE saddles:


----------



## Dave

*Another end-of-the-day post and my shirt is all wrinkled . . .*

It was rainy today, hence my choice of footwear. I didn't want to wear my Bean boots, as to me they're way more appropriate for colder weather.




























LL Bean blue and white OCBD
Levi's 505 jeans
Fossil Belt
Red Wing Heritage boots, Model 8146 (almost exactly like what J. Crew put out not long ago, except with lighter-colored, silvery eyelets, although they don't look so light or silvery in the photos), with white Hanes athletic socks (sock color shouldn't matter if you're wearing boots)


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> I needed to have some fun today. LE sweater and JCrew socks.


Whimsical! Great fun.


----------



## rbstc123

Polo shirt and belt
J. Crew pants
Seiko 5 stainless watch
Tan driving shoes

Hello Friday and Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Shirt is PRL. No logo and a flap pocket. What could be better form them?

stcolumba - Thanks so much.


----------



## Orgetorix

Rented M.Div regalia, BB jacket, PRL trousers, LE shirt, Granger & Owings bow tie, BB shoes.


----------



## Trip English

Spectacular jacket. New or vintage? I haven't looked over BB's limited sack offerings in a while.


----------



## Billax

Orgetorix,
Congrats on the M. Div! Under the robes stuff looks terrific. Is that a Silk or Silk mix sack?


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks guys. The jacket is a circa-2006 silk/linen blend.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros shirt, PS, and trousers


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham at 9AM: Sunny, winds at 8MPH from the NNE, Temperature 64º
Just back from a 90 minute walk.













Outer Banks Polo
BB St. Andrews sweater silk/cotton blend
Bill's Khakis pale yellow M2
Vanucci yellow cotton socks
Keds white Hopsack Canvas Boosters
Bertoia 'Diamond' lounge chair, 1952 design (purchased new in 1964)


----------



## Hardiw1

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I really like these two items together. Excellent.


----------



## K Street

Pretty much the uniform until work resumes in August. Brooks oxford, Press belt, Levis jeans.


----------



## P Hudson

Cool Sunday morning:

Gray herringbone, BB original polo, LE cardigan (nice pockets that don't show in pic), brown Polo cords, AE saddles:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Cool Sunday morning:
> 
> Gray herringbone, BB original polo, LE cardigan (nice pockets that don't show in pic), brown Polo cords, AE saddles:
> 
> /QUOTE]
> That is an exceptionally appealing cardigan, Sir. I don't see how it escaped my attention on the LE website. Is it a recent offering?


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Shirt is PRL. No logo and a flap pocket. What could be better form them?
> 
> .


Liking the flap! The no logo is a big plus, too.


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> /QUOTE]
> That is an exceptionally appealing cardigan, Sir. I don't see how it escaped my attention on the LE website. Is it a recent offering?


Thanks. From memory, I would have ordered it last year around September or October. It was at a deep discount so I took a chance. When I saw it, I inclined toward returning it but my daughter said that it was good enough to keep.

It is nice: pleated and flap pockets, and elbow patches (same color as the rest--which I prefer to contrasting patches).

I confess this reluctantly. I put things in the LE cart as they catch my eye and buy them when they go down to a minimum of 60 or 70 per cent discount. Then I retrieve them during trips to the US. For that reason I often lose track of when an item is purchased.


----------



## Taken Aback

P Hudson said:


> I put things in the LE cart as they catch my eye and buy them when they go down to a minimum of 60 or 70 per cent discount. Then I retrieve them during trips to the US. For that reason I often lose track of when an item is purchased.


You need to keep a close eye on that. "Saved for later" and cart-held items are not always reflective of the current selling price. LE also has a nasty habit of re-SKU-ing items to offer them at new prices and/or to kill off posted reviews, so a better price might be available for the same item.


----------



## P Hudson

Taken Aback said:


> You need to keep a close eye on that. "Saved for later" and cart-held items are not always reflective of the current selling price. LE also has a nasty habit of re-SKU-ing items to offer them at new prices and/or to kill off posted reviews, so a better price might be available for the same item.


You're right, and it has been worse of late. I think they have changed their sales strategy a bit, but can't really blame them. Part of me feels a bit bad for only buying at a discount, and in fact one of my recent purchases was a pair of khakis for $29, which I think was full price. But their quality has slipped, so I don't want to buy as much. My last purchase was madras trousers for $25: could be fun, could be ridiculous.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, I won't be participating much over the next few weeks, but I wanted to say I'm liking everything I've seen recently.


----------



## bigwordprof

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham at 9AM: Sunny, winds at 8MPH from the NNE, Temperature 64º
> Just back from a 90 minute walk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outer Banks Polo
> BB St. Andrews sweater silk/cotton blend
> Bill's Khakis pale yellow M2
> Vanucci yellow cotton socks
> Keds white Hopsack Canvas Boosters
> Bertoia 'Diamond' lounge chair, 1952 design (purchased new in 1964)


I own the exact sweater and love it. You always look so comfortable in your posts.


----------



## Billax

bigwordprof said:


> I own the exact sweater and love it. You always look so comfortable in your posts.


Thank you, Professor! The sweater does have a nice drape and hand. I like it a lot, too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today


----------



## Hardiw1

Heading to the lake










Hard to tell, but shirt is blue/white gingham


----------



## P Hudson

LE cardigan, LE hidden button down, Polo worsted trousers (navy), Pantharella argyles, AE Richmonds (IMO possibly the best LWBs of all time):


----------



## Cowtown

Jovan said:


> Gentlemen, I won't be participating much over the next few weeks, but I wanted to say I'm liking everything I've seen recently.


A loss to the forum for sure. Please hurry back to regular posting.


----------



## AncientMadder

Hardiw1 said:


> Heading to the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but shirt is blue/white gingham


I wish I was headed to a lake right now, in that exact outfit. Looks great.


----------



## Trip English

Hardiw1 said:


> Heading to the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but shirt is blue/white gingham


I really like those shorts. Details?


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt, tie, trousers, socks: The Brethren


----------



## Hardiw1

Trip English said:


> I really like those shorts. Details?


J Crew essential chino shorts. I like the essential chino line, I just wish they were made in the USA. They are 7" inseam with a 24.5" leg opening. The leg opening is perfect as far as my preference goes. I like a 6-7" inseam. I've got a pair of the Patagonia stand up shorts, which are 7", but the leg opening is ridiculously big.


----------



## inq89

Hardiw1 said:


> Heading to the lake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell, but shirt is blue/white gingham


I like this summer pairing, and often do it myself. Have you considered using a surcingle or shotgun belt? I try to avoid plain leather belts and opt for something "fun" to enhance the relaxed look.

I'd also recommend using your Stand Ups in place of you JCrews every once in a while, especially to an outdoorsy occasion such as going to the lake. I do it with OCBDs a lot and it looks surprisingly good, combining the formality of the OCBD and the ruggedness of the Stand Ups.


----------



## bigwordprof

The colors on the tie and pocket square are not as bright as they appear in this photo. 

BB ocbd
BB repp 
BB Fitz Social Primer blazer
BB slim fit 5-pocket pants
AE chili Fairfax


----------



## Hardiw1

inq89: My collection of surcingles is getting out of hand, and I see no abatement anytime soon. There's a line of overplaying them, I think, but don't get me wrong mine will be getting a healthy workout all summer.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Stcolumba - Looking sharp sir. That collar roll is perfect.


----------



## P Hudson

Not much to report. Two days worth.

Silk and cashmere sweater over Hyde Park ocbd, LE wool GPlaid trousers.

Quiet day in BB 3/2 darted plaid jacket, LE original ocbd, LE original khakis, Timex on Central, AE Hanover pennys:


----------



## The Rambler

A golf day. Hanna linen cap, Footjoy spikeless:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, Rambler!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Jpress - Hairline stripe.

O'Connell's - Watchband

J.Crew - Essential chinos in classic fit


----------



## Billax

Weather in San Francisco today: 65º sunny skies, calm
Lunch today honoring the Valedictorian candidates at the Boy's school. 









The Boy:
Haspel Seersucker suit 
BB OCBD
O'Connell's Bulldog emblematic tie
AE Burgundy dress belt
AE Grayson Shell Cordovans

Me:
LE Linen suit
BB OCBD
Ferrell-Reed emblematic tie
AE Brown belt
AE Fifth Avenue Brown calfskin


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in San Francisco today: 65º sunny skies, calm
> Lunch today honoring the Valedictorian candidates at the Boy's school.


A tip of the hat to this!


----------



## P Hudson

Looking good, friends!

Southwick sack, BB country club shirt, PRL navy khakis:


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> A tip of the hat to this!


Thanks for the compliment to the boy!
Here are few more shots of today's outfit:









Herringbone fabric by Ireland's Baird & McNutt









Croquet emblematic I've shown before









AE Fifth Avenue perfed Captoes


----------



## Hardiw1

Excellent Billax. Wonderful as usual


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today in the bare essential uniform (Hyde Park OCBD), but with a new belt from the Leatherman. At least my office is so cold that sweaters will remain in play throughout the summer.

Billax - Wonderful picture of you and your son.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today in the bare essential uniform (Hyde Park OCBD), but with a new belt from the Leatherman. At least my office is so cold that sweaters will remain in play throughout the summer.
> 
> Billax - Wonderful picture of you and your son.


Thanks, OCBD - and you do "the bare essential uniform" better than anyone. It is always a pleasure to see your pictures!


----------



## conductor

Very good looks here, gents. Here's mine today:



















Cheap bow tie, cheap pants.

BB Shirt

No label hand made in USA belt

Alden for BB LHS w/Targyles


----------



## P Hudson

Brooks POW brown sack suit, BB Makers Tie, BB shirt, AE shoes.


----------



## vwguy

Time to break out the madras, happy Memorial Day weekend everyone.

Brian


----------



## Topsider

^ Excellent! Summer has begun.


----------



## mcarthur

vwguy said:


> Time to break out the madras, happy Memorial Day weekend everyone.
> 
> Brian


nephew,
happy memorial weekend to you


----------



## Ensiferous

Press on Brooks.


----------



## Hardiw1

Consistently putting together great looks Ensiferous. Excellent.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From yesterday and posted just to show off my new Fantastic Mr. Fox belt!

Ensiferous - Looking good.

VWGuy - That madras flag is too cool.


----------



## Ensiferous

OCBD, thanks -- I hesitate to display this baggy, rumpled, wrinkled outfit since it contrasts so unfavorably with your well-fit, sharp, organized style. But it's just what I wanted for tilling the last section of the garden and organizing the shed. I hope you all will give me a pass on looking like a pile of laundry.


----------



## chilton

Ensiferous said:


> Press on Brooks.


I like that, is it a current offering?


----------



## Billax

Weather yesterday in San Francisco: Sunny, windy and 62º*
Off to an early dinner, then to a Lacrosse game with friends.



























Vineyard Vines Silk/Cotton Sport Coat
BB no-iron Pinpoint
PRL Cotton sweater
LE Original Chinos
Wigwam cotton socks
AE Kenwoods in Tan Saddle
_____________
* Temp dropped to 45º at end of game. Brrr!


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> From yesterday and posted just to show off my new Fantastic Mr. Fox belt!
> 
> Ensiferous - Looking good.
> 
> VWGuy - That madras flag is too cool.


Liking the belt, OCBD!


----------



## mcarthur

black wt
argyles otc


----------



## stcolumba

Nice bow tie and shirt, *Conductor* !


----------



## Ensiferous

Brooks 133Q
J. Crew reds


----------



## LouB

The majority of what I'm wearing today is from the Exchange.
BB "wash & wear" suit
BB 346 pinpoint
Red label JAB tie
Bostonian wing tips
Timex on Central


----------



## hookem12387

Earlier today (J Crew shorts, BB OCBD, Alden loafers, Leatherman USA flag belt): 









And now seersucker for a wedding.


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> Nice bow tie and shirt, *Conductor* !


Thank you, sir! I'm always impressed with your very polished looks.


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## Billax

Weather in San Francisco: Sunny, calm and 68º
Foxgloves in the near background, sand traps in the distance



























Memorial Day Lunch. 
LE Madras in Violet,blue, yellow, red
LE Twills in Steel blue
AE Burgundy belt
Ricci baby blue OTCs
AE Shell Cordovan Beef roll Kenwoods


----------



## conductor

Love those bright socks and the Kenwoods


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax - Thanks. Nice madras up there.

Ensiferous - I loves the wrinkled casual look. I need some red khaki shorts.

Hookem - Great pics. I like the coordination. The red bow adds some a nice contrast. Also, great casual fit. I am going to copy that soon.


----------



## P Hudson

Two days worth:
I ruined this picture trying to edit it. The sweater colors are A&S. BB sweater, BB ocbd, le cords, AE chukkas.


Orvis jacket, BB country club vest, LE original ocbd, LE khakis, AE Hanovers (no socks):


----------



## leisureclass

I love the pattern matching and varied textures there P Hud, very nice.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hook - Is that a seersucker sack suit I see? Do tell.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, yall.

Art, Brooks Cambridge fit. I'm actually fairly impressed with the fit off the rack, the lapel could be a full 3" instead of 2.5" but it's a sack fit with decently high armholes and a slimmer profile. The more I see the way it wears, the more I am reminded how awesome the sack is when 6" of added fabric arent draping around the arms. It's going to almost definitely be too short for you, though. It's already ab out an inch shorter than perfect for me, and if I remember you have 1-2" on me.


----------



## stcolumba

*Hookem*'s summer suit: Natural smart style.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Cool outside, freezing in the office.


----------



## stcolumba

BB madras shirt. LL Bean shorts. Trusty old Bean camp mocs
I really need to get to work in this back yard. It has turned into a jungle.


I envy OCBD's neat striped socks.


----------



## AncientMadder

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Looks good, OCBD. I wear this same outfit very often.

Have you considered trying no break with your trousers? I notice from your signature that you take a short suit size. You might benefit from the slight illusion of extra height that no break offers.


----------



## P Hudson

Any advice on this jacket welcome. I never feel entirely confident with it but don't know if it is the fit, the seasonality, or something else.

Southwick sack, BB ocbd, navy knit tie, gray tweed trousers, BB argyles, Florsheim pennys:


----------



## Topsider

^ It looks good on you. Could it be that the pattern is a little bolder than you would like? That's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


> Cool outside, freezing in the office.


I wore the same socks today, OCBD. One of my favorite pairs.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ancient Madder - Thanks. You are right. I need to have my pants hemmed. It is a mix of having very few pairs of pants and a terrible selection(terrible hours) of tailors in my small city. I need to suck it up and have it done.

Stcolumba - Great casual summer look. Love the shoes.

Art Vandalay - You have great taste my friend!


----------



## Walter Denton

First try at WAYWT:









BB Blue OCBD
BB ribbon belt
Orvis Ultimate Khakis
Eastland bucks


----------



## P Hudson

Nice first try: looks relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> ^ It looks good on you. Could it be that the pattern is a little bolder than you would like? That's the only thing I can think of.


Thanks for the comment. I don't mind the bold pattern: the issue relates more to the fit, but 1) it is somewhat hidden in the picture, and 2) nobody has ever commented on it. So I guess I'll just wear it with confidence.


----------



## conductor

Where did you get those socks? I think they are great. I have a similar pair in another color combination, and I'll like to get several more in various color combinations.


----------



## K Street

Everyone is looking good. Did we relax the dress code in here? I haven't seen a suit in days. :wink2:


----------



## workthatwedo

K Street said:


> Everyone is looking good. Did we relax the dress code in here? I haven't seen a suit in days. :wink2:


Especially shocked to see stcolumba super cas' (but still rocking it of course).


----------



## stcolumba

workthatwedo said:


> Especially shocked to see stcolumba super cas' (but still rocking it of course).


Ha, ha. Actually, that picture is probably the real me.


----------



## conductor

*stcolumbia* - great bow tie


----------



## conductor

No students today, so I'm catching up on end of the year work in my office. Hence the casual look.

BB OCBD
Dockers
LHS


----------



## dcjacobson

P. Hudson: don't worry; that jacket looks great. Wish I had one just like it. It looks good on you.

Good luck,
Don


----------



## Ensiferous

P Hudson said:


> Any advice on this jacket welcome.


P Hudson, I think it looks great.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Conductor - I like the casual look. I think I got those socks at Target, but I am not 100% sure about that. Somewhere cheap I am sure (gap, j.crew outlet, but I think Target).


----------



## Hardiw1

Walter Denton said:


> First try at WAYWT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blue OCBD
> BB ribbon belt
> Orvis Ultimate Khakis
> Eastland bucks


Thumbs up. Keep posting.


----------



## P Hudson

Learbury 3 piece sack (nicely textured: definitely not worsted), BB ocbd, LE charter tie, Pantharella socks, AE Stockbridge in cordovan color.


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


> Conductor - I like the casual look. I think I got those socks at Target, but I am not 100% sure about that. Somewhere cheap I am sure (gap, j.crew outlet, but I think Target).


Yup. They were definitely target socks...before they went poly.


----------



## Cowtown

PHudson - that suit is a beauty. It has been in the 90s here and I am jealous of your cold weather.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Learbury 3 piece sack (nicely textured: definitely not worsted), BB ocbd, LE charter tie, Pantharella socks, AE Stockbridge in cordovan color.


What a lovely 3-piece. Distinguished. Very daring to wear those socks! :icon_smile:


----------



## conductor

One more day to go before summer break. Getting in the spirit for the approaching summer and my cruise next week.

Tie BB
Shirt JosBank
Belt Made in U.S. no name
Pants - LE
Socks - Green, yellow, and blue Targyles 
Shoes - Shell AE Randolf

What do you all think of the pants?I think they'll work better with a polo and sock less with LHS or Topsiders...


----------



## andersmontague

rabbit shirt, anyone?

from https://www.spottedhat.com


----------



## Billax

Weather in San Francisco: Sunny, calm, 75º
Lunch at the Club


----------



## stcolumba

Billax: FANTASTIC blazer


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Billax: FANTASTIC blazer


Thank you, Sir! Coming from one so fastidious as you, that's an appreciated comment.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, LE shirt, LE A&S belt, gray trousers, cordovan beefroll pennys.


----------



## stcolumba

A cold, wretched, rainy Friday. Requires an early morning cuppa tea. In homage to P. Hudson, of course!
Brooks Bros everything. Except the cup.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> A cold, wretched, rainy Friday. Requires an early morning cuppa tea. In homage to P. Hudson, of course!


Same here. It went from 90 degrees to 60 in a few days, ugh.

Billax - Looking sharp!


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks CMDC!


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


> A cold, wretched, rainy Friday. Requires an early morning cuppa tea. In homage to P. Hudson, of course!
> Brooks Bros everything. Except the cup.


Fantastic suit. Can you provide some details (e.g. date, model, etc.)? Nice cup, too.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Fantastic suit. Can you provide some details (e.g. date, model, etc.)? Nice cup, too.


Why, thank you. I must have purchased this suit about 7-8 years ago; BB Golden Fleece.


----------



## AncientMadder

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Looks sharp.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


>


OCBD: What is that building behind you?


----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


> A cold, wretched, rainy Friday. Requires an early morning cuppa tea. In homage to P. Hudson, of course!
> Brooks Bros everything. Except the cup.


Clearly I've flipped right to the business section. Love it.


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


> Clearly I've flipped right to the business section. Love it.


Ha! Actually, the church musician's section. :smile:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ancient Madder - Thanks, I appreciate it.

StColumba - The building is the Hotel Shawnee. It was built in 1916, but is now an apt. building for seniors. Here are some cool postcards


----------



## stcolumba

......


----------



## Walter Denton

I'll work on getting better photos. 








Gant madras
Bills Cramerton


----------



## NMC

Walter Denton said:


> I'll work on getting better photos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gant madras
> Bills Cramerton


Nicely done!


----------



## Walter Denton

P Hudson, Hardiw1, NMC,
Thanks for the encouragement! Since retiring I have been dressing quite casually. I'll try to keep improving my appearance and the quality of my photos.


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardiw! - Looking cool my friend. Those shorts are the perfect length and that belt is great!


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks, I like your new Mr. Fox belt as well. The blue ribbon on blue strap looks good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Bad pic, but I wanted play.

Hardiw1 - Thank you kind sir.


----------



## mjo_1

Hardiw1 - looking good. Who makes the shorts?

No pic, but standard summer church attire for me today: Press blazer, ocbd, and seersucker pants, with a brooks bow and white bucks.


----------



## leisureclass

^ OCBD: so that's actually a greenscreen behind you right? 

But seriously, like the uniform, great belt.


----------



## Hardiw1

mjo_1 said:


> Hardiw1 - looking good. Who makes the shorts?


Thank you, my friend. Bean Double L 6"


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


Sharp looking belt.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Hardiw1 - Thanks, pic was take at the GF's, and it is actually a gingham shirt. No ocbd, what?

Stcolumba - Thanks, and nice bow. Stripes on stripes on stripes.


----------



## The Rambler

when I left the house this morning, the sun was shining ....


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The Rambler said:


> when I left the house this morning, the sun was shining ....


... and I when I went out for a walk a few hours ago, I got to wear Harris Tweed. I still have it on now. It's like being wrapped in a blanket. I don't even care that it's June. :devil:


----------



## Ensiferous

Great looks gents.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> when I left the house this morning, the sun was shining ....


Nice hat.


----------



## P Hudson

BB tweed sack, BB ocbd, LE khakis, Brighton woven belt, AE shoes, socks by (?) Panthrella:

Next time I'll photograph the socks before I put them on. They aren't as loud as they look here, plus they are mostly covered by my pants leg.

This is a thumbnail of what I wore as my wife and I went out to celebrate our 28th anniversary.


----------



## Billax

Great socks!


----------



## stcolumba

Just about everything Brooks Bros


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I just do not think it is possible to do it any better! Sir, I believe you have, as they say, "nailed it!"


----------



## stcolumba

*eagle2250* , you are too kind!


----------



## K Street

Temporarily rejoining the business world.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> Temporarily rejoining the business world.


Nice, nice, nice!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Just about everything Brooks Bros


If it's possible to appear understated while wearing a bow, you've managed it. Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Geracd




----------



## NMC

Hardiw1, looking good! Are those the current model Bean bluchers?


----------



## Hardiw1

^Thanks, and sadly, yes


----------



## Billax

Geracd said:


>


Geracd, It's nice to know that there are Traditional American clothing fans in Belarus! Nice first effort, and thanks for posting. There is much to be learned from studying one's own picture. I know that I, like you, sometimes have a little gap in the collar of the suit coat. I do like the pattern in your suit. There are two things you might consider, although these are merely my preferences: a) a four-in-hand knot in your tie would slim down your look and if your shirt collar points were not curved/curled you would end up with a cleaner line near the face. I look forward to seeing more of your pictures in the future.

Thanks, again, for your post.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Danny

^^^^^^

I could probably find the answer looking back in the thread, but what are those shoes...? Very nice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hardiw1 said:


>


Is that Summer I smell??

Or bacon??

Great Look!!


----------



## stcolumba

All Brooks Bros.


----------



## ds23pallas

Working today in a blue BB OCBD, old, old green BB 3 patch sack, Polo Prospect chinos, Bass dirty bucks:



but I plan on doing mostly this during the summer:


----------



## K Street

J. Press tie; shirt and blazer by "the brethren."


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


> J. Press tie; shirt and blazer by "the brethren."


What a perfect tie for the summer.


----------



## K Street

These green blazers are giving my wallet pause...


----------



## leisureclass

Seriously, I dream of having one as amazing as Ds23pallas's


----------



## oxford cloth button down

J.Crew Madras for Today. My co-workers are always in shock when I am not in a blue ocbd, haha.

Danny- Thanks. They are Bass Logan Weejuns from a out two years ago.

Ds23pallas - I too like the jacket, but I like the way you wear your clothes and not vice versa best.


----------



## Ensiferous

Brooks Bros


----------



## Billax

OCBD: Nice pattern on the Madras creating a wonderful overall look!
Ensiferous: Nice Madras pop from that tie!

Here's me today: Weather in Durham is 78º sunny and calm




































JP Seersucker Gingham 3/2 sack MOP buttons (old school w/ 2 sleeve buttons)
BB no-iron PP (I do not like the BD collar roll on these fused shirts)
J Crew Lacrosse tie
Leather Man Lacrosse ribbon on cotton strap (over the top w/ double lacrosse emblematics!)
LE Bone Cotton Twill pants
Wigwam cotton/Wool socks
AE Sedona Beefrolls in distressed Navy leather with red Buck Soles


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax said:


> JP Seersucker Gingham 3/2 sack MOP buttons (old school w/ 2 sleeve buttons)


Billax, that is a great look.


----------



## Tilton

Slow day at work today, might as well...



That's not barbed wire on the tie... they're snaffle bits.


----------



## Billax

Handsome outfit, Tilton!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Casual Friday -



Lacoste polo
Levi 505
Eliza B lighthouse motif
Bass bucks
The Knottery laces
Timed on The Knottery NATO


----------



## Topsider

ArtVandalay said:


> Casual Friday -
> 
> Lacoste polo
> Levi 505
> Eliza B lighthouse motif
> Bass bucks
> The Knottery laces
> Timed on The Knottery NATO


Like the floor. Is that your house?


----------



## ArtVandalay

It is. An early 20th century craftsman style home.


----------



## Topsider

ArtVandalay said:


> It is. An early 20th century craftsman style home.


Really? Interesting. What shape is the room? I thought maybe it was a Victorian turret.


----------



## P Hudson

Casual Saturday: LE Elston weave, LE Canvas chinos. A bit youthful for me, I think:


----------



## conductor

Outstanding blazer


----------



## Roycru

*Buying a scone on the way to work......*


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Casual Saturday: LE Elston weave, LE Canvas chinos. A bit youthful for me, I think:


I like what I see, Sir. Wondering why you say it's too youthful. Is it something about the cut of the pants that are out of picture? To me, that which is _in frame_ looks very nicely put together.


----------



## Billax

Nicely, done, Sir! An outstanding combination with those white Bucks acting as a wonderful foil to the madras slacks. My compliments to the photographer, also, for putting together such an appealing composition.


----------



## The Rambler

perfect length on those slacks, too.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Being seemingly trapped in a perpetual state of dieting, I'm finding it difficult to tear my attention away from the gastronomical goodies in that bakery display case long enough to take note of the days clothing choices! LOL.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> perfect length on those slacks, too.


Yep. That knife edge crease in the slacks doesn't have even the hint of a ripple. The exact visual description of "no break!"


----------



## The Rambler

Garden party: BB jacket and tie, Press royal oxford, S&B belt, Riviera cotton slacks, from STP (a favorite brand, ultra light) Rancourt pinch pennies


----------



## P Hudson

The Rambler said:


>


That's the one!


----------



## dorji

Looking good Roycru- welcome to the forum!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## oxford cloth button down

A milder madras on Friday and Saturday as the GF is still not sold on the trad psychedelia that is madras.

Rambler & Roycru- Looking good.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

oxford cloth button down said:


> A milder madras on Friday and Saturday as the GF is still not sold the trad a psychedelia that is madras.
> 
> Rambler & Roycru- Looking good.


She'll come around. Who makes the shirt?


----------



## stcolumba

Home from church. Can't wait to shed all this and put on some shorts and a light shirt. (Patagonia)





And, the much maligned Bean Bluchers. (I like 'em.)






Nice madras, OCBD!!

Billax's blue coat is a knockout.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Very nice stuff, guys. Here's something casual:









J. Press madras shirt
Leatherman surcingle
Brooks Brothers chinos
O'Connell's white bucks (not shown)


----------



## Tilton

stcolumba said:


> Home from church. Can't wait to shed all this and put on some shorts and a light shirt. (Patagonia)
> 
> And, the much maligned Bean Bluchers. (I like 'em.)
> 
> Nice madras, OCBD!!
> 
> Billax's blue coat is a knockout.


Is that a Patagonia Air Conditioned Shirt from 6-8 years ago? If so, I have that same shirt. Much better than any of the pattern offerings I've seen in it in recent years.


----------



## stcolumba

Tilton said:


> Is that a Patagonia Air Conditioned Shirt from 6-8 years ago? If so, I have that same shirt. Much better than any of the pattern offerings I've seen in it in recent years.


Yes, indeed, it is! It must be, as you say, about 8 years old. It is a durable shirt. Perfect for a hot summer day--as we had in Michigan, today.


----------



## Jack1425

The Rambler said:


> Garden party: BB jacket and tie, Press royal oxford, S&B belt, Riviera cotton slacks, from STP (a favorite brand, ultra light) Rancourt pinch pennies


Excellent Sir!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

DoghouseReilly - I hope she does. It is a J.Crew Madras. I couldn't pass it up with the flap pocket.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks for the kind words, Jack, Bill, OCBD, and PH. Kind of taking the Summer off, and what work I do is from home, so I'm keeping a low sartorial profile, just social dressing.


----------



## Ensiferous

Orgetorix said:


>


Nice. A very sharp summer look, Orgetorix.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Garden party: BB jacket and tie, Press royal oxford, S&B belt, Riviera cotton slacks, from STP (a favorite brand, ultra light) Rancourt pinch pennies


The pairing of this tie with this coat is inspirational.


----------



## The Rambler

thank'e. sir. I very much appreciate the way you, and others, have stepped up to make this thread remain so very enjoyable.


----------



## K Street

Not my traddest look but thought I'd break the silence. Samuelsohn jacket, Brethren shirt. Linen tie by a local clothier that has since closed.


----------



## stcolumba

*K Street*: Fantastic colors. Perfect summer!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I wanted to try navy chinos today with my olive surcingle to mix it up a little bit. I think I like it. Please disregard the angry look on my face. I am not mad. I don't know why I look so upset, lol.

Kstreet - love the jacket


----------



## Kingstonian

Despite the union flag bunting not a very British outfit. 
Trahseez and shoes are a giveaway. Not even golf club kit.

Anyway, scone to rhyme with 'loan', or to rhyme with 'gone'?


----------



## The Rambler

you think he's trying to look British?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Rambler said:


> you think he's trying to look British?


I was confused by the comment as well. The flags are the stores where he was buying his scone unless I am missing something.


----------



## Kingstonian

The Rambler said:


> you think he's trying to look British?


ROY GB IV

Does it go up to IV, or does it stop at III ?

The shoe bloke is MMMM IV.


----------



## P Hudson

Understated trad: G9, BB unistripe ocbd (from recent sales), Polo olive khakis, AE PTBs.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 62º sunny and calm


----------



## Hardiw1

Great jacket Billax


----------



## Orgetorix

Happy flag day.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Understated trad: G9, BB unistripe ocbd (from recent sales), Polo olive khakis, AE PTBs.


Classic look, P Hudson. I really like it!


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> Classic look, P Hudson. I really like it!


Thanks, I was thinking the same about your jacket with blue shirt and white shoes. Well done.

Org, very nice. Crisp.


----------



## red sweatpants

BB OCBD
BB tie
BB belt
BB Clark cotton/linen in navy
Gramps' old watch
Target socks
USA made lands end bucks - ebay for cheap - anyone know the maker?


----------



## Sir Cingle

Loud jacket, obnoxious angle, lousy photo:








J. Press 3/2 madras sack
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Lands' End knit tie
J. Press chinos


----------



## govteach51

The Rambler said:


> you think he's trying to look British?


I don't think he was trying to look British. I think he just happened to be in a British bakery when the photo was taken.


----------



## stcolumba

*red sweatpants*: That is a swell looking belt.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

PHudson - Wonderful, there isn't a better outfit for the casual trad.


Edit: I am still not very good at commenting via my Iphone.


----------



## zightx

Blazer: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack 
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: RL
Khakis: RL


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax, that is one great looking fabric, what is the content? It looks like it could be silk and linen.


----------



## Billax

FiscalDean said:


> Billax, that is one great looking fabric, what is the content? It looks like it could be silk and linen.


Thanks, FiscalDean. The fabric is 40% wool, 30% silk, and 30% linen.


----------



## Billax

Father's Day in Durham. Conditions: 69º mostly sunny with light breezes
Off to lunch with my Son and the Ladies. He, too, is a Father, so it's a double celebration.


----------



## hookem12387

Amazingly well put together, Billax.

Here's a much less put together look, grabbed by my fiancee as we were headed out


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Father's Day in Durham. Conditions: 69º mostly sunny with light breezes
> Off to lunch with my Son and the Ladies. He, too, is a Father, so it's a double celebration.


Happy Fathers Day, Billax. What a marvelous SC.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

hookem12387 said:


>


It is my summer goal to look this comfortable and cool while wearing shorts. The fit, length, color and wear of all the pieces are dead-on. I don't know if I will ever get there.

Billax - You never disappoint.


----------



## K Street

zightx said:


> Blazer: Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: RL
> Khakis: RL


Terrific. How old is that blazer? It looks to have slightly more structure in the shoulder than my Brooks sack blazers.


----------



## zightx

K Street said:


> Terrific. How old is that blazer? It looks to have slightly more structure in the shoulder than my Brooks sack blazers.


I bought it a few months ago. The shoulders are more structured than I would like.


----------



## K Street

zightx said:


> I bought it a few months ago. The shoulders are more structured than I would like.


Interesting. Perhaps they've tweaked their design a little. I still think it looks great.


----------



## Himself

stcolumba said:


> Yes, indeed, it is! It must be, as you say, about 8 years old. It is a durable shirt. Perfect for a hot summer day--as we had in Michigan, today.


I'm also a big fan of Patagonia's AC and Puckerware shirts.


----------



## Himself

stcolumba said:


> Yes, indeed, it is! It must be, as you say, about 8 years old. It is a durable shirt. Perfect for a hot summer day--as we had in Michigan, today.





zightx said:


> I bought it a few months ago. The shoulders are more structured than I would like.


More structured than I would like too, but it looks great to me anyway.

I'm in the market for a blazer. If nothing else comes up (~40R, hint, hint) I'll probably grab one of these. Too bad I missed the sales.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, back in the uniform, but with brown chinos. 

Zightx - good looking attire back there.


----------



## CMDC

Brooks Bros poplin sack suit
JPress pink ocbd
Talbott for Georgetown U Shop shamrock emblematic
AE Hancock


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Brooks Bros poplin sack suit
> JPress pink ocbd
> Talbott for Georgetown U Shop shamrock emblematic
> AE Hancock


Great suit for the summer. Nicely paired with that pink shirt. Everything is done just right.


----------



## CMDC

Taking a cue from ocbd's outfits:

PRL broadcloth sport shirt
BB khakis
JPress ribbon belt
Eastland camp chukkas


----------



## Billax

One of my two oldest Gant Huggers. I believe they are both 50 years old - purchased in college, but my geezer memory is not as strong as it once was.
Note the tags for material and sleeve length description and note that this was an early version of mixed patterns on a sport shirt.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A glimpse of today's outfit.

Billax -Love the outfit, jealous of that shirt!


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

OCBD and K Street,
Different levels of formality, but both great examples of the TNSIL style. Nicely done!


----------



## The Rambler

First real heat wave, decided to omit the tie, though the event really called for one. Wasn't the only one who did:


----------



## CMDC

K Street--I have that exact jacket, as does SirCingle I believe.


----------



## zightx

Wayfarers
LE Polo
RL Rugby Shorts
Sebago Penny's


----------



## hookem12387

Ok, fit thoughts, please.

In my blazer search I've now moved on to Epaulet. They will allow you to custom one, changing up buttons, pockets and very basic sizing adjustments, but that comes with an inability to return. I thought I'd try their 42r first, to see if it would work while still having the possibility of return. I think I'm going to go through with a custom order, changing only length of sleeves and overall in terms of sizing.

I wanted first to get yall's thoughts on sizing/fit, since I wont be able to return my frankenstein monster. For the record, the shoulders a tiny bit more structured than optimal, and I may take the waist out a tiny bit, but the quality is nice (southwick). Shoulders are a tiny bit more padded than optimal, but such is life. Thoughts, all?

edit: interestingly, the shoulders are not as strong as they look in these pictures. Must have been the angle/poor camera.


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> K Street--I have that exact jacket, as does SirCingle I believe.


Yeah, I have that jacket too. I love it when people take pictures of jackets I own, because they let me see what else will look good with them.

There are some really top-notch shots on this thread of late. Rambler, you are looking good as always.


----------



## Himself

hookem,

Overall it looks short and skimpy to me -- fashion-of-the-moment rather than trad. If you're over 6' you might go with a long in most brands anyway.

I know it's not tailored yet but you should show some shirt sleeve under your coat sleeve, which may itself be a bit short.

I'm in the market myself so I'm looking and listening.


----------



## hookem12387

Sleeves still rolled up because these are way too short, if I order the long I cannot return it, so I wanted to be sure of fit first. Same with overall length. I'm really hoping for comments on something I'm missing other than those two measurements. Thank you for the comments, though, I agree that as-is wouldn't work.


----------



## Topsider

Aside from the length (definitely too short), it looks fine to me. Order a long.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree, get the long; I'll add that, for fit pics, a rear shot is very useful


----------



## dorji

Tough to see because the blue is a bit blurry to me. One thing that would be on my mind- if the regular is length X, the long will be X+?? I wonder because you still may find the L to come up a bit short, depending on your preferences. I know you and I are close in size, and I had to return a 40L a few months ago due to this fact (still too short for me). Luckily, I could return it... Good luck, you have been on quite a journey with this blazer thing. I ordered one from Andover recently, looking forward to its delivery in the upcoming weeks...


----------



## dorji

Also- since you asked... how are you going to feel about that ticket pocket in a few years? To me, the blazer is such an everyday thing I'm not sure I'd want the ticket pocket, but that's just me... it's not that it looks bad, just that it seems "extra".


----------



## Orgetorix

The shoulders and waist fit look fine to me. But the length proportions look off to me, not just the overall length. Maybe I'm just being thrown off by the fact that it's so short on you, but it looks to me like the jacket is really short below the waist, compared to the above-the-waist length. It looks like it'd be unbalanced even on a guy three inches shorter than you. 

In any case, though, you need at least a good three inches in length added to that jacket. I'd make sure the Long is that much longer before buying. I kinda doubt it - most Longs are 1-2" longer than the Regulars of the same model.


----------



## salgy

Orgetorix said:


> Happy flag day.


love that bow tie! where did you get it?!?

i must have one


----------



## salgy

and... since i just posted:
Jacket: BB Cotton Navy Blazer
Shirt: White BB
Tie: Custom logo Vineyard Vines (Yellow)
Pants: BB Dark Reds
Shoes: AE PA in Brown


----------



## Timeisaperception

Finals day for the first summer term. Excuse the stubble, my sleep schedule has been prohibiting me from getting anywhere _near _my safety razor.

Shirt: 'Authentic India Madras' for Jacobson's (dead stock find at the GW)
Pants: Polo Prospect
Shoes: MI-USA Weejuns
Watch: Bulova c. 1955
Shades: AO Original Pilot
Soda: Coca-Cola, Hecho en Mexico (much more satisfying than an American-made one; contains real cane sugar instead of high fructose.)


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 88º on its way to 96º, sunny with light breezes. 
Several months ago, Allen Edmonds had a limited time, made-to-order, special on Spectator shoes. In a moment of weakness, they seduced me. God help me! So, a week or so ago they arrived. That prompted me to ask, "Now what the heck do I do?" There were two questions to which I needed to find answers:

• What do I wear these things with?
• At what kind of event can I wear them without being laughed outa the place?

The answer to the first came to me out of several Google searches. Here are the 1928 drawings that were helpful. I'm not saying these are the only way or the best way, they're just a way to wear spectators.



















The answer to the second one came to me when I was at a restaurant. When I'm giving them money, they usually wait until I leave to laugh at my attire, my manners, my tip... you name it. But, before I give them the money, they're usually nice. [Epiphany moment]. Aha! A political fundraiser! I figure there's a good chance that, if I walk fast, I can hand the folks a check and be out the door before the guffaws begin. So, I'm off to a reception for a Congresswoman (reception means fundraiser in pol speak). Here's the look:





































Among the shortcomings in the look, I'm not wearing cream-colored summer flannels. Well, there's a reason for that - I don't have any. But, the tab collar shirt, the cream-colored OTC socks, and the pocket square are flat-out ripoffs of the 1928 drawings.

Anyhow, that's my story and I'm sticking' to it.


----------



## bigwordprof

^Love the shoes and the whole outfit. Great look as always.


----------



## Tilton

Honestly, Billax, I see guys wear spectators similar to that with poplin suits pretty regularly. They're great looking shoes and can definitely be easily pulled off with a good summer look.


----------



## spaceman

I apologize for the photo quality.

*Baracuta G9 *harrington jacket in dark navy
*Brooks Brothers* tie
*Allen Edmonds* Park Avenue captoe dress shoes
... and then there are the Zara tattersall dress shirt and charcoal grey dress pants.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 88º on its way to 96º, sunny with light breezes.
> Several months ago, Allen Edmonds had a limited time, made-to-order, special on Spectator shoes. In a moment of weakness, they seduced me. God help me! So, a week or so ago they arrived. That prompted me to ask, "Now what the heck do I do?" There were two questions to which I needed to find answers:
> 
> • What do I wear these things with?
> • At what kind of event can I wear them without being laughed outa the place?
> 
> The answer to the first came to me out of several Google searches. Here are the 1928 drawings that were helpful. I'm not saying these are the only way or the best way, they're just a way to wear spectators.
> 
> .


I love the spectators. I have a pair of AEs from years ago, but wear them rarely. Your pics inspire me.
The tab collared shirt is excellent.


----------



## P Hudson

Not much to see here: maiden voyage of a BB finestripe original polo. This is as close to a dress shirt as I care to get without going formal. Timex. Ralph Lauren cords and belt, AE gunboats.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, trying for a summer casual look. We have an outdoor eating event today, hence the polo.

Shawl Fleece Cardigan - PRL
Socks - J Crew
Polo - Gap
Chinos - J.Crew

P. Hudson - Great look. I like the fine stripe polo, a lot. Also, the cords are great.

Spaceman - Nice G9!

Billax - Thanks!


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 88º on its way to 96º, sunny with light breezes.
> Several months ago, Allen Edmonds had a limited time, made-to-order, special on Spectator shoes. In a moment of weakness, they seduced me. God help me! So, a week or so ago they arrived. That prompted me to ask, "Now what the heck do I do?" There were two questions to which I needed to find answers:
> 
> • What do I wear these things with?
> • At what kind of event can I wear them without being laughed outa the place?
> 
> The answer to the first came to me out of several Google searches. Here are the 1928 drawings that were helpful. I'm not saying these are the only way or the best way, they're just a way to wear spectators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the second one came to me when I was at a restaurant. When I'm giving them money, they usually wait until I leave to laugh at my attire, my manners, my tip... you name it. But, before I give them the money, they're usually nice. [Epiphany moment]. Aha! A political fundraiser! I figure there's a good chance that, if I walk fast, I can hand the folks a check and be out the door before the guffaws begin. So, I'm off to a reception for a Congresswoman (reception means fundraiser in pol speak). Here's the look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the shortcomings in the look, I'm not wearing cream-colored summer flannels. Well, there's a reason for that - I don't have any. But, the tab collar shirt, the cream-colored OTC socks, and the pocket square are flat-out ripoffs of the 1928 drawings.
> 
> Anyhow, that's my story and I'm sticking' to it.


If there is laughter, consider it nervous laughter from those who have quite rightly concluded that, in that particular moment of time, they have been sartorially upstaged by one who, by any reasonable measure, is their better! You, Sir, are looking fine! :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

Happy Day 6!

OCBD's summer casual look, today, is a winner. Right to the socks.


----------



## The Rambler

Superb, StC.


----------



## spaceman

stcolumba: Looking very smart/sharp... a very well-put-together outfit.


----------



## govteach51

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 88º on its way to 96º, sunny with light breezes.
> Several months ago, Allen Edmonds had a limited time, made-to-order, special on Spectator shoes. In a moment of weakness, they seduced me. God help me! So, a week or so ago they arrived. That prompted me to ask, "Now what the heck do I do?" There were two questions to which I needed to find answers:
> 
> • What do I wear these things with?
> • At what kind of event can I wear them without being laughed outa the place?
> 
> The answer to the first came to me out of several Google searches. Here are the 1928 drawings that were helpful. I'm not saying these are the only way or the best way, they're just a way to wear spectators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer to the second one came to me when I was at a restaurant. When I'm giving them money, they usually wait until I leave to laugh at my attire, my manners, my tip... you name it. But, before I give them the money, they're usually nice. [Epiphany moment]. Aha! A political fundraiser! I figure there's a good chance that, if I walk fast, I can hand the folks a check and be out the door before the guffaws begin. So, I'm off to a reception for a Congresswoman (reception means fundraiser in pol speak). Here's the look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Among the shortcomings in the look, I'm not wearing cream-colored summer flannels. Well, there's a reason for that - I don't have any. But, the tab collar shirt, the cream-colored OTC socks, and the pocket square are flat-out ripoffs of the 1928 drawings.
> 
> Anyhow, that's my story and I'm sticking' to it.


Without a doubt, one of the best looks I have seen this summer....Keep up the good work sir.


----------



## AncientMadder

I picked up these new Shuron Ronsirs yesterday, in tortoise and gold. I'm 80% decided that I'll return them. I like the glasses a lot, but I don't know if they like me.

My fear is that they don't fit my face well. My eyes aren't perfectly centered within the lenses and the bridge seems high. Am I just not used to this style or are these not for me?


----------



## Billax

govteach51, Eagle, big word prof, Tilton, and stcolumba: thank you for your kind and reassuring words. I'm humbled by your graciousness.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## leisureclass

Ancient Madder: I think the style is great on you, and didn't notice the problems until you mentioned them. Could you possibly adjust the two pieces that touch your nose for a better fit?

Ensiferous: I love that tie. Great stuff.


----------



## ArtVandalay

AncientMadder said:


> I picked up these new Shuron Ronsirs yesterday, in tortoise and gold. I'm 80% decided that I'll return them. I like the glasses a lot, but I don't know if they like me.
> 
> My fear is that they don't fit my face well. My eyes aren't perfectly centered within the lenses and the bridge seems high. Am I just not used to this style or are these not for me?


I like the style of frame on you just fine. However, I think the bridge is too high on your face and lenses come down to far on your cheeks. The same frame but just a narrower fit would look great.


----------



## AncientMadder

leisureclass said:


> Ancient Madder: I think the style is great on you, and didn't notice the problems until you mentioned them. Could you possibly adjust the two pieces that touch your nose for a better fit?





ArtVandalay said:


> I like the style of frame on you just fine. However, I think the bridge is too high on your face and lenses come down to far on your cheeks. The same frame but just a narrower fit would look great.


Thanks for the feedback. I agree, a shorter lens and lower bridge would be better. Shuron makes a smaller version of the Ronsir. I'll give it a try.


----------



## K Street

Experimenting with the whole 'wearing pants' thing.


----------



## FiscalDean

Tilton said:


> Honestly, Billax, I see guys wear spectators similar to that with poplin suits pretty regularly. They're great looking shoes and can definitely be easily pulled off with a good summer look.


Might consider seersucker or pincord also


----------



## Bandit44

Billax said:


>


Thanks for the inspiration. I have a similar linen coat that I hadn't considered wearing with my spectators. Is that the matching Broadstreet belt? It is a nice finishing touch.


----------



## Ensiferous

Yeah, this 20 yr old shirt has the dreaded pony logo and is a bit too large, but it is super-soft and is imperceptible in the heat.


----------



## Billax

Thanks! The belt is from Orvis. It is a nice match, though.


----------



## The Rambler

Sunday duffer:


----------



## spaceman

ocbd: Thanks! Back atcha! I recall seeing a couple of G9s on you as I browsed through this thread.


----------



## Hardiw1

LLB seersucker
LLB Double L shorts
Trafalger belt
Rancourt pennies

Great looks as of late guys. Hot today, 96 degrees.


----------



## eagle2250

The Rambler said:


> Sunday duffer:


A comfortable and yet determined look. The collar on your shirt appears more substantial than those found on most golf shirts these days. Nicely done!


----------



## NMC




----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice as always, Rambler! Nice casual rig, NMC!


----------



## Billax

Forgot to post these. From June 2nd in San Francisco, the day before I flew to Durham. Off to a garden party in Pacific Heights.


----------



## dkoernert

K Street said:


> Experimenting with the whole 'wearing pants' thing.


I have that same belt, always draws a lot of questions/comments when I wear it.


----------



## The Rambler

Billax said:


> Forgot to post these. From June 2nd in San Francisco, the day before I flew to Durham. Off to a garden party in Pacific Heights.


Looking very sharp, Billax. Love the trou.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Looking very sharp, Billax. Love the trou.


Thank you, Sir! Madras, procured from deep within the vaults of O'Connell's dead stock wonderland.


----------



## The Rambler

the cut looks 60s - you wear it well.


----------



## dorji

Nicely done Billax!


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Experimenting with the whole 'wearing pants' thing.


Is that a puffin belt...? Awesome.


----------



## zzdocxx

Shazowee Billax, are the women in your town safe ? ? ? 

:devil:

PS. A question to the members: I think I'd prefer my pants legs to hang mostly straight as pictured in Billax's photos.

Is there anything wrong with that? I just think
a) looks a little neater
b) won't be in the way if I get in a rumble or have to move quickly
c) If my trouser waist slips downward a little, they won't look totally messed up.

OK how about it?

:thumbs-up:


----------



## K Street

Topsider said:


> Is that a puffin belt...? Awesome.


Yes, thanks! Available at J. Press.


----------



## Fratelli

Just perfect!


----------



## Billax

zzdocxx said:


> Shazowee Billax, are the women in your town safe ? ? ?
> 
> :devil:
> 
> PS. A question to the members: I think I'd prefer my pants legs to hang mostly straight as pictured in Billax's photos.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with that? I just think
> a) looks a little neater
> b) won't be in the way if I get in a rumble or have to move quickly
> c) If my trouser waist slips downward a little, they won't look totally messed up.
> 
> OK how about it?
> 
> :thumbs-up:


zzdocxx, Thanks, I think, for your comment.:smile:

To your question to members: The following LIFE magazine photos about J. Press show many images of trouser lengths in 1954:
https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2011/03/03/j-press-the-original-ivy-invasion/Ignoring the photograph of the young man with the turn-up chinos who is, no doubt, just learning, the others all wear their trousers the same way - "cuff, no break." 
The look you like in trouser length *IS* the tradition. It is the Traditional, Natural Shoulder, Ivy League (TNSIL) way.

You may have to fight your tailor to get _cuff-no break with a guardsman slant_ but it is a battle worth winning. Look at this photo of The Rambler

IMG_2586.jpg

or this one of Roycru

542283_10150946796093396_954123548_n.jpg

These are both fantastic examples of knife-blade creases with no break. Their trousers just "graze the laces" of their shoes.

So, from at least 1954 to today - 58 years and counting - the style remains the same. You would be merely continuing a long and proud tradition.


----------



## stcolumba

Home, at last! A great afternoon to mess around in the garden. Patagonia stuff and the world's most beat up pair of LL Bean camp mocs.


----------



## Hardiw1

Corbin jacket
BB ocbd
LE tie
Polo pants
Rancourt loafers


----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin jacket
> BB ocbd
> LE tie
> Polo pants
> Rancourt loafers


VERY nice look, Hardiw1.


----------



## dorji

Billax- thanks for your post w links. That brown gab suit of Ramblers is just great- I think I remember it from last fall.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Billax, the pants need to be shortened a little, and will be soon.


----------



## workthatwedo

Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin jacket
> BB ocbd
> LE tie
> Polo pants
> Rancourt loafers


I tried a similar look the other day. I now have some inspiration for improvement next time.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hardiw1 said:


> Corbin jacket
> BB ocbd
> LE tie
> Polo pants
> Rancourt loafers


I like this a whole lot.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Forgot to post these. From June 2nd in San Francisco, the day before I flew to Durham. Off to a garden party in Pacific Heights.


Words are so inadequate to describe these trousers! And, I mean this in a good way. Certainly, they are attention getting and topic for conversation. You just pull this type of look off so effortlessly and so perfectly.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Words are so inadequate to describe these trousers! And, I mean this in a good way. Certainly, they are attention getting and topic for conversation. You just pull this type of look off so effortlessly and so perfectly.


Thank you very much, stcolumba. Once again, - coming from you - your words are greatly appreciated!


----------



## stcolumba

Tie, shirt, PS from The Brethren


----------



## Dave

I know the outfits I post are pretty ordinary, but anyway, today it's the following:

Gray Polo shirt
Levi's 505 jeans
Tan Fossil belt
Navy Gold Toe socks
Vintage Sebago Campsides.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> Tie, shirt, PS from The Brethren


Wonderful

Question: Can I wear a BB white OCBD with madras tie and gray BB 3 button suit to an after 6:00 wedding in a country inn? I seem to remember a rule, no button downs after 6:00 PM. Since this is such a great look, I thought I'd ask you. Much thanks!


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Wonderful
> 
> Question: Can I wear a BB white OCBD with madras tie and gray BB 3 button suit to an after 6:00 wedding in a country inn? I seem to remember a rule, no button downs after 6:00 PM. Since this is such a great look, I thought I'd ask you. Much thanks!


Thank you for your very kind comment.

As regards your question, I don't think the button down is an issue. But, I'm not sure if the madras tie would be right for a wedding. Maybe I'm just being a fuddy duddy. If it were a dinner party with friends, sure.

But, there are no rules! :icon_smile:
Go with what fancies you.


----------



## P Hudson

Steel Rim said:


> Question: Can I wear a BB white OCBD with madras tie and gray BB 3 button suit to an after 6:00 wedding in a country inn? I seem to remember a rule, no button downs after 6:00 PM. Since this is such a great look, I thought I'd ask you. Much thanks!


Hope you don't mind me joining in. IMO it depends on your attitude toward "rules". I haven't worn anything other than a button down since June of 2010, even to more "formal" events. The rest of the outfit often dictates the appropriateness of an individual item. I'm tempted to ask: if you can't wear trad to a country inn, then where can you wear it?

Today: BB 3/2 (love the high arm holes and natural shoulders), BB ocbd, LE khakis, AE Fultons.


----------



## dorji

Great looking jacket Phud.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardiw1 - Great look with navy chinos. I thought that light on top and dark on bottom was hard to do, but you made it look easy and good.

Billax - It is so nice to see madras done in a more refined manner. Those trousers are excellent.

Stcolumba - You may be the sharpest looking gentleman on this forum.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks for the comments Art and ocbd.


----------



## Steel Rim

P Hudson said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining in. IMO it depends on your attitude toward "rules". I haven't worn anything other than a button down since June of 2010, even to more "formal" events. The rest of the outfit often dictates the appropriateness of an individual item. I'm tempted to ask: if you can't wear trad to a country inn, then where can you wear it?
> 
> Today: BB 3/2 (love the high arm holes and natural shoulders), BB ocbd, LE khakis, AE Fultons.


Thanks for joining in! I've enjoyed your posts tremendously. Now, I've decided that since this is a wedding (prob a civil ceremony) at a country inn (restaurant), albeit a good one, a navy linen blazer, white OCBD, red madras plaid tie, gray worsteds, and Alden tassles may do just fine. BTW, I'm merely a second cousin... What do you gentlemen, St. C. and P. H., think? Much obliged...


----------



## P Hudson

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks for joining in! I've enjoyed your posts tremendously. Now, I've decided that since this is a wedding (prob a civil ceremony) at a country inn (restaurant), albeit a good one, a navy linen blazer, white OCBD, red madras plaid tie, gray worsteds, and Alden tassles may do just fine. BTW, I'm merely a second cousin... What do you gentlemen, St. C. and P. H., think? Much obliged...


That strikes me as the perfect combination of sobriety and fun, as is appropriate for a wedding. If you had proposed anything other than gray worsted, I might think that you've taken it down a notch, but IMO what you've described is just right. I can't imagine anybody would be less than pleased unless you hold a specific position in society that you haven't mentioned.

Pictures please.


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Thanks for joining in! I've enjoyed your posts tremendously. Now, I've decided that since this is a wedding (prob a civil ceremony) at a country inn (restaurant), albeit a good one, a navy linen blazer, white OCBD, red madras plaid tie, gray worsteds, and Alden tassles may do just fine. BTW, I'm merely a second cousin... What do you gentlemen, St. C. and P. H., think? Much obliged...


The navy blazer makes it. The OCBD shirt? Yes! Sounds like a winning combination. When I first read your query, I did not catch the fact that is going to be a somewhat informal affair. Have fun.


----------



## stcolumba

100%, The Brethren. And, I do not mean SCOTUS.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> 100%, The Brethren. And, I do not mean SCOTUS.


Fabulously crisp!

Tell me, please, which model(s) of white shirt (last 2 posts) do you wear? Very sharp...
Will post my photos after wedding. Thanks too, P. Hudson!


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Fabulously crisp!
> 
> Tell me, please, which model(s) of white shirt (last 2 posts) do you wear? Very sharp...
> Will post my photos after wedding. Thanks too, P. Hudson!


You are too kind.

As regards the shirts, they are both Brooks Bros (as are 90% of my shirts.) Both are cotton, non-iron, slim fit. (I would not call a Brooks Bros slim fit to be extreme.)
Forward Point Dress Collar Shirt and Oxford Cloth Button Down (#118Q) I believe. Right now, they are on sale. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> You are too kind.
> 
> As regards the shirts, they are both Brooks Bros (as are 90% of my shirts.) Both are cotton, non-iron, slim fit. (I would not call a Brooks Bros slim fit to be extreme.)
> Forward Point Dress Collar Shirt and Oxford Cloth Button Down (#118Q) I believe. Right now, they are on sale. I hope this is helpful.


Thanks so much. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Hardiw1

Nothing really worthy of posting. I was just sitting outside and snapped a pic.

J crew polo
AE belt
LLB shorts
LLB camp mocs
Timex on central band










Have a good weekend gentlemen.


----------



## stcolumba

Hardiw1 said:


> Nothing really worthy of posting. I was just sitting outside and snapped a pic.
> 
> J crew polo
> AE belt
> LLB shorts
> LLB camp mocs
> Timex on central band
> 
> Have a good weekend gentlemen.


Hooray for the Bean Camp Mocs.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ I can only hope that mine are as well worn as yours and still going strong one day.


----------



## zzdocxx

Hey Billax thanks for the response about the trouser length, much appreciated.

stcolumba you are not only ripped but looking very sharp indeed, I should be so.


----------



## NMC

Hardiw1, Nice casual look! Enjoying this exceptionally hot weather we've been having ?


----------



## Hardiw1

Ha, yes currently 104 here and probably a little higher up where you are. Our only saving grace is the low humidity, I can't imagine this with high humidity. Stay cool!


----------



## stcolumba

Good Lord, it is HOT! And no relief in sight.
Brooks Bros Madras shirt
LL Bean shorts, belt, and Blucher Mocs (which don't get much love, but I like 'em.)




This is my favorite belt for the summer. Good job, LL Bean.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning is a work day. Brooks Bros everything: shirt, tie, trousers, socks


----------



## Roycru

As to the subject of trouser break, when having a suit or trousers fitted at Brooks Bros in the 60's and 70's (maybe later, I don't know as I am still wearing what I got then) the tailor would do his measuring and marking while your salesman would write things down. One of the questions that you were asked was "break or no break".

I have also noticed that sometimes during the day my trousers slip down a bit, so I sort of go from "No Break" to "Break".


----------



## stcolumba

......


----------



## Steel Rim

Compromised with navy linen blazer, gray worsteds, BBBF poplin shirt, and BB madras tie, black shortwings. Had a wonderful time! Photos not so good but thanks for all advice:


----------



## The Rambler

Roycru said:


> As to the subject of trouser break, when having a suit or trousers fitted at Brooks Bros in the 60's and 70's (maybe later, I don't know as I am still wearing what I got then) the tailor would do his measuring and marking while your salesman would write things down. One of the questions that you were asked was "break or no break".
> 
> I have also noticed that sometimes during the day my trousers slip down a bit, so I sort of go from "No Break" to "Break".


Sure, they still ask, though around here, at the dry cleaner/alterations shops, it's "breakee, no breakee?"


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Compromised with navy linen blazer, gray worsteds, BBBF poplin shirt, and BB madras tie, black shortwings. Had a wonderful time! Photos not so good but thanks for all advice:


Nice tie and socks! Excellent shoe shine, too.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> Nice tie and socks! Excellent shoe shine, too.


Thanks for all!


----------



## stcolumba

My favorite tie for the summer. (Brooks Fraternity)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nicely done, stcolumbia. And you do look remarkably cool in that rig. However, given the day's projected high temps., I suspect most of your day is going to be spent enjoying the benefits of a good A/C system! LOL.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Very nicely done, stcolumbia. And you do look remarkably cool in that rig. However, given the day's projected high temps., I suspect most of your day is going to be spent enjoying the benefits of a good A/C system! LOL.


Thanks for your kind comment. As hot and miserable as it was, the wool "breathes", and I was comfortable. We live in an old house; no A/C. Just the old fashioned shade/open window air flow.


----------



## The Rambler

Bahamian trad


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Totally fantastic, Rambler!


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Bahamian trad


*Ramber, * as always, is awesome. You certainly know the right ways to have fun. That hat is dashing.


----------



## stcolumba

Another fuddy duddy Brooks Bros day.


----------



## The Rambler

duddy, but not fuddy. Thanks to you and SirC. Not that you asked, but the shirt is from Androsia, a tiny batik factory in my all time favorite fishing place, Andros Island, Bahamas. Every year they come up with a few designs, dye them using hand-applied wax, and turn the fabric into shirts, dresses, robes, and so forth. The factory is always open, and I always made a point of taking a self-conducted tour. All the windows wide open, the radio playing island music, maybe 10 people working. Can't resist buying something to take home to the bride, or maybe a shirt for myself. Went there for maybe 20 years, but haven't been for a while now. Wearing one of their shirts always brings it pleasurably back.


----------



## hookem12387

I'll continue to be an absentee member until after the Bar, but I thought I'd drop off a 4th pic. Hope yall all have a great 4th of July.

Old (giant collar) lacoste, J crew shorts, leatherman flag belt (unseen), Sperry CVO's


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good look, Hook. A pair of white canvas sneakers are going to be my next purchase. Are you happy with the Sperrys?


----------



## zzdocxx

Columba I like the pink tie, what is that material/weave called?

Also wondering which knot.

Looking good, thanks!


----------



## hookem12387

ArtVandalay said:


> Good look, Hook. A pair of white canvas sneakers are going to be my next purchase. Are you happy with the Sperrys?


 Yep, but I think I'd be just as happy with Keds or Vans. I love my supergas, but I think they have too much stuff on 'em for white (mine are navy), and I don't like the tretorn logo on those; aside from those two, I'd wear whatever white canvas sneaks are on sale.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Billax said:


> One of my two oldest Gant Huggers. I believe they are both 50 years old - purchased in college, but my geezer memory is not as strong as it once was.
> Note the tags for material and sleeve length description and note that this was an early version of mixed patterns on a sport shirt.


Great shoes. Are they AE Sedonas?


----------



## stcolumba

zzdocxx said:


> Columba I like the pink tie, what is that material/weave called?
> 
> Also wondering which knot.
> 
> Looking good, thanks!


The tie is a Brooks Bros "Solid Non Solid" tie. I just checked the website, and all that is left is yellow.

The knot is a double four-in-hand.

Thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## Roycru

*Happy Independence Day*

Brooks Brothers jacket and trousers, Land's End shirt, Bass shoes....


----------



## hardline_42

My first post to the WAYW thread: a candid shot (still working on the weight loss)










LLB seersucker shirt
Leatherman macrame belt
LLB 1912 chinos that fit terribly as pants but make decent shorts
Navy Sperry A/Os


----------



## Billax

David J. Cooper said:


> Great shoes. Are they AE Sedonas?


Thanks. They are Sedonas.


----------



## Billax

Looking very dapper today, Roycru!


----------



## Billax

hardline_42 said:


> My first post to the WAYW thread: a candid shot (still working on the weight loss)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB seersucker shirt
> Leatherman macrame belt
> LLB 1912 chinos that fit terribly as pants but make decent shorts
> Navy Sperry A/Os


Very appealing look, Hardline_42! Particularly like the combination of the Natural Macrame belt with the reds.


----------



## stcolumba

hardline_42 said:


> My first post to the WAYW thread: a candid shot (still working on the weight loss)
> 
> LLB seersucker shirt
> Leatherman macrame belt
> LLB 1912 chinos that fit terribly as pants but make decent shorts
> Navy Sperry A/Os


You should submit your photo for the next LL Bean catalog. Liking the fact that you made the pants into shorts. Cool. Once upon a time, LL Bean was known for using real people in their catalog pictures. Nice dog, too!


----------



## hardline_42

Billax said:


> Very appealing look, Hardline_42! Particularly like the combination of the Natural Macrame belt with the reds.


Thank you, Billax. It's probably my favorite and most versatile Leatherman belt (in the summer, at least)



stcolumba said:


> You should submit your photo for the next LL Bean catalog. Liking the fact that you made the pants into shorts. Cool. Once upon a time, LL Bean was known for using real people in their catalog pictures. Nice dog, too!


Stcolumbia, thanks for the compliments and the suggestion. I so rarely wear LLB clothes because the fit is always a problem. As for shorts, I refuse to pay for them! I've got enough khakis and chinos that I can cut and hem for free. The 1912 Nantucket reds were bought at a deep discount from the first year they were available. The legs were always too wide and I've since picked up some Bills in that color, so I "upcycled" them. I might crop another inch or two off since I think it might work better with my proportions. And the camera hog, I mean dog, is my sister-in-law's English Springer Spaniel. She's a very un-trad example from a very trad breed (the dog, not my SIL!).


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 92º sunny and calm
Inside? 72º
LE Madras
Bill's Pale Yellow M2s
Orvis Gold Coast belt
Vannuci's
Keds hopsack Boosters


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 92º sunny and calm
> Inside? 72º
> LE Madras
> Bill's Pale Yellow M2s
> Orvis Gold Coast belt
> Vannuci's
> Keds hopsack Boosters


Outstanding shirt and snazzy belt.


----------



## Barrow Jacket

Billax,
I have a similar madras from LE on the way and can't wait...I ordered the long sleeve too. I always liked wearing long-sleeves rolled up with shorts, but never knew that it was a "trad" preferred style until reading here.

The pale yellow chinos also look great. I have contemplated a pair for football games (Ga Tech, white and gold) but they look good for summer wear as change up to khaki.


----------



## The Rambler

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket and trousers, Land's End shirt, Bass shoes....


Is that the spot where there's a bit of the bridge of the _San Francisco _riddled with holes?


----------



## Roycru

"Is that the spot where there's a bit of the bridge of the San Francisco riddled with holes?"

No, it's aimed at where the Japanese submarine surfaced in the film "1941".


----------



## Topsider

Beastmode101 said:


> wore this to the doctor's. knee is still swollen (Darn) so i can't really go to the gym. may take another month of visits (2 times a week) to heal up.
> 
> saliing baseball style cap (gonna get into sailing this summer)
> J crew ocbd in blue
> land's end 7 inch chino shorts
> Sperry A/O's in Sahara
> 
> bad pic quality


Wearing almost that exact same getup at the moment, with slightly different makes.

No ball cap right now (although I wear them all the time).
LLB OCBD.
PRL Philip shorts.
Ribbon belt from J. Crew.
Disgustingly new Sahara AOs that I'm soon to commence trashing.

Hope your knee's doing better.


----------



## P Hudson

I've been wearing a lot of blue shirts lately. This one is a pinpoint oxford by Eagle, Gant sweater (circa 1982, bought iirc at Milwaukee's Grand Ave Boston Store), Polo RL glen plaid trousers, self-turn-ups, Minnetonka mocs:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

hardline_42 said:


> My first post to the WAYW thread: a candid shot (still working on the weight loss)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB seersucker shirt
> Leatherman macrame belt
> LLB 1912 chinos that fit terribly as pants but make decent shorts
> Navy Sperry A/Os


I second *stcolumba*, that is a catalog worthy photo, timeless. Well done sir.

*Phudson* - What model of Minnetonka mocs do you where? I have been looking at them on and off ever since I noticed yours. Also, what other models of theirs have you tried? Thanks in advance.


----------



## stcolumba

BB madras
LE shorts
Bean camp mocs


----------



## P Hudson

Sunny winter day: highs about 65. PRL lambswool, ocbd, LE 9" shorts, Sperrys


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Pink and Green

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning is a work day. Brooks Bros everything: shirt, tie, trousers, socks


Minister I take it? My attire this morning was aging Wimbledon blazer, Polo RL tie in school colors, RL Prince of Wales pants, black captoes, BB button down. Good to know there's some things in common. Working on making BB my go to for everything.


----------



## Ensiferous

Hardiw1 said:


>


Great look and fit, Hardiw1.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## P Hudson

LE cardigan, Eagle PP/ocbd, Polo '67 GI khakis (nothing trendy about these: nice heft, traditional cut and rise), Minnetonka mocs:


----------



## conductor

Pink and Green said:


> Minister I take it? My attire this morning was aging Wimbledon blazer, Polo RL tie in school colors, RL Prince of Wales pants, black captoes, BB button down. Good to know there's some things in common. Working on making BB my go to for everything.


I'm guessing church musician


----------



## TJN

Lands' End Oxford Collar Polo
Murray's Lacrosse Belt
RL Shorts
Sperry


----------



## DuckPondTrad

Could I make a strange request? Could I ask that if someone posts a picture with an "unusual" watch, that he identify the watch? (By "unusual," I mean something other than one of the classic Timexes on a grosgrain.)

I am always in the market for a new watch, and I have admired some on this forum (Ensiferous and Trip English come to mind right away), but it is hard to see the exact watch in many of the pictures.

If it's a pain, or if you would rather not, then obviously disregard.


----------



## Billax

TJN said:


> View attachment 4676
> View attachment 4677
> 
> 
> Lands' End Oxford Collar Polo
> Murray's Lacrosse Belt
> RL Shorts
> Sperry


Classic look, TJN. Perfect length on the shorts and a great-looking popover.


----------



## Taken Aback

Billax said:


> Classic look, TJN. Perfect length on the shorts and a great-looking popover.


I love the color of that shirt. I just wish it came pocketless.


----------



## stcolumba

Pink and Green said:


> Minister I take it? My attire this morning was aging Wimbledon blazer, Polo RL tie in school colors, RL Prince of Wales pants, black captoes, BB button down. Good to know there's some things in common. Working on making BB my go to for everything.


Musician? Yes. Organist.


----------



## Ensiferous

DuckPondTrad said:


> Could I make a strange request? Could I ask that if someone posts a picture with an "unusual" watch, that he identify the watch? (By "unusual," I mean something other than one of the classic Timexes on a grosgrain.)
> 
> I am always in the market for a new watch, and I have admired some on this forum (Ensiferous and Trip English come to mind right away), but it is hard to see the exact watch in many of the pictures.
> 
> If it's a pain, or if you would rather not, then obviously disregard.


DuckPondTrad, I'll do that, it's not a pain, I just thought no one was really interested. Give me some time and I'll round up some of my watches and post them. FYI, none are exotic by any means.


----------



## P Hudson

DuckPond, welcome aboard. Love your handle.

Today, BB A&S sweater over ocbd, LE khakis, Bean HD bluchers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing special. I just wanted to make an appearance. I appreciate everyone that is keeping the thread alive this summer.

P.Hudson - Great sweater.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A classic look...nailed it! :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nothing special. I just wanted to make an appearance. I appreciate everyone that is keeping the thread alive this summer.
> 
> .


I disagree! Those shoes and socks make this very special. Nicely done.


----------



## inq89

Been excited to share this with you all. I am in pharmacy school and had to complete a one month clinical rotation this past June. Had to wear my lab coat and a tie everyday, so thought I'd take advantage and have fun with my outfits.




























Lands End tailored OCBD, BB Regent gabardine pants , BB Argyle and Sutherland tie, Trafalgar Engine Turned Plaque and dark brown Calf belt strap, BB argyle socks, Cole Haan Penny Loafers, Bucherer Dress Watch









BB Slim fit OCBD, BB Clark fit Chinos, TheTieBar.com 2" black knit tie and 1.75" engine turned tie clip, Trafalgar Engine Turned Plaque and dark brown Calf belt strap, RL Bird's Eye socks, Cole Haan Penny Loafers, Seiko 5 Watch









Field trip to a community health center, was very hot that day and had to break out the seersucker
LL Bean OCBD, Mystic Rivers bowtie (school colors), BB Seersucker Pants, LE navy blue Surcingle Belt, Cole Haan Saddle Bucks









RL windowpane dress shirt, RL tie, Duck Head fatigue green chinos, LLB belt, BB argyle socks, AE Westchester Loafers, Hamilton Khaki Field Watch









BB light violet sport shirt OCBD, LE Tailored fit chinos, BB argyle socks (dark green to match the tie), Cole Haan Penny Loafers, Christian Dior Tie (vintage)




































BB Tattersall OCBD, RL Prospect fit Chinos, LL Bean belt, Ram The Makers Tie (vintage), BB argyle socks, AE Westchester Loafers

You can read more about my outfits here.


----------



## hardline_42

^^ So awesome!!!


----------



## Topsider

^ Very nicely done. I hope you don't mind, but I'm posting a link to that post in a thread on the Fashion Forum having to do with wearing a lab coat. Your photos are an excellent example of how to do it right.


----------



## inq89

Topsider said:


> ^ Very nicely done. I hope you don't mind, but I'm posting a link to that post in a thread on the Fashion Forum having to do with wearing a lab coat. Your photos are an excellent example of how to do it right.


No problem was actually just about to make a link in that thread myself, I had promised the OP those pics earlier. Thanks to you and Hardline42 for the compliment!


----------



## stcolumba

A lot of stuff from Brooks Bruder. The tie is an old favorite from Van Boven (Ann Arbor)

A tip of the hat to Mr. *ing89* ! Wonderful clothing combinations!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billax

Great outfits, inq89! Thanks for posting them.
Another serene look, stcolumba. So well put together!


----------



## Taken Aback

Does LE still make lab coats? I don't see them at the LEBO site.


----------



## Hardiw1

Inq89 just threw a little Emeril BAM in this thread. I enjoyed the lab coat looks.


----------



## Barrow Jacket

I don't know what is more impressive - inq89's outfits above, or the display of such sharp taste at his age.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 79º overcast, occasional drizzle

Good day for birdwatching in the woods. In search of the Pine Warbler.





































Orvis Madras patch
LE Original Tailored Fit Chino's
LE Wool Surcingle
Keds Original Champions. Though I've worn Keds Champions since 1959, they were first manufactured in 1916. Clearly, I was late to the party.


----------



## dcjacobson

> The tie is an old favorite from Van Boven (Ann Arbor)


One of my favorite stores from long ago (1980s). I bought several suits there, including a navy flannel 3/2 (try finding one of those, now) upon leaving graduate school. All I have left are the hangers. They also had a store in Detroit at the time.

Regards,
Don


----------



## hardline_42

Billax said:


> Orvis Madras patch
> LE Original Tailored Fit Chino's
> LE Wool Surcingle
> Keds Original Champions. Though I've worn Keds Champions since 1959, they were first manufactured in 1916. Clearly, I was late to the party.


Billax, great casual look. I've always been undecided about the Keds Champions because I thought they looked a bit "delicate." I'm glad I can see what they look like in the wild and I'll be getting myself a pair of those soon.


----------



## zightx

Coat: RL
OCBD: BB
Chinos: LE
Bag: Rugby


----------



## Billax

hardline_42 said:


> Billax, great casual look. I've always been undecided about the Keds Champions because I thought they looked a bit "delicate." I'm glad I can see what they look like in the wild and I'll be getting myself a pair of those soon.


You make a good point, hardline. Champions have a kinda diminutive look, especially with my size 9 mini-dawgs. I wear them with tailored fit khakis and chinos and Levi 513 slim jeans. For my shoe size, trousers with greater than 17" leg openings look too big for Champions, to my eye.


----------



## hookem12387

Sorry yall, the best I can do under short time. Couple days in a row:

Billy Reid polo, Raleigh jeans, townview mocs:








Brooks Madras, J Crew 7" shorts









Back to the books. I scanned over some recent posts, the lab coat shots are killer


----------



## Tippo

Great shirt


----------



## Roycru

What were you wearing in April 1968?

All Brooks Brothers except for the Johnson & Murphy shoes....

(For those of you who are wondering, the picture was taken at Winslow AZ when I was working for the Santa Fe Railway and the train is The Super Chief.)


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> What were you wearing in April 1968?
> 
> All Brooks Brothers except for the Johnson & Murphy shoes....
> 
> (For those of you who are wondering, the picture was taken at Winslow AZ when I was working for the Santa Fe Railway and the train is The Super Chief.)


Excellent look, Roycru! Nice Balmorals and vest! The Super Chief was luxury travel in that era and you look like you fit right in.


----------



## Ensiferous

Roycru said:


> the picture was taken at Winslow AZ when I was working for the Santa Fe Railway and the train is The Super Chief.)


That's great Roycru. The rumbling EMD, the "Pleasure Dome" lounge car...

You probably saw a few stars, dignitaries, famous types.


----------



## Hardiw1

-------------->:aportnoy:<-------------


----------



## hardline_42

Wow, Roycru! Anyone dare to follow that post?


----------



## P Hudson

Pales in comparison:
BB shirt, Orvis khakis, AE Stockbridge. Looks like I'll be wearing a G9 (tan) later today.


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Phusdon, curious as to what the weather is like in your neck of the woods. What's your current high temps looking like?


----------



## P Hudson

Hardiw1 said:


> ^ Phusdon, curious as to what the weather is like in your neck of the woods. What's your current high temps looking like?


It's about 60 now, headed for 65, but cloudy. I can sit outside on a 60 degree winter day in full sun here (like the last couple days) and be warm, but as soon as H2O fills the sky it's a different ballgame. Saturday and Sunday are meant to be mid to high 60s but sunny.


----------



## dorji

Some great looks here men. Makes me want to get my act together and post a pic. For now I'm just going to snap a shot of my LWB on my desk :icon_smile:


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 73º overcast, still



































Press Chambray sport coat
PF Uni Stripe PPBD
Orvis Gold Coast belt
LE Stone Twills
Vannuci mid-calf socks
Rancourt Buckle loafers


----------



## Charles Saturn

Here is what I want to know, is anyone cooler than the Rambler?



The Rambler said:


> Bahamian trad


----------



## Hardiw1

^ Many have tried, many have failed.


----------



## hardline_42

Billax said:


> Press Chambray sport coat
> PF Uni Stripe PPBD
> Orvis Gold Coast belt
> LE Stone Twills
> Vannuci mid-calf socks
> Rancourt Buckle loafers


Billax, again with the shoes! I've had my eye on those buckle loafers from Rancourt since they first appeared on their website. They look spectacular on you. It might just be the lack of a traditional penny strap, but they look like they have a longer vamp than a traditional penny. Is that the case? I'm plagued with a dizzyingly high instep and have trouble wearing anything but low vamp loafers.


----------



## inq89

Appreciate the earlier comments guys.



Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 73º overcast, still


Great look Billax. Thank goodness its chilled down a bit in the Triangle! Just more storms to look forward to haha.


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> Rancourt Buckle loafers


I've got to ask for more details on the shoes, Billax. I'm waiting for my first order from Rancourt, and wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts on comfort, fit, and whatever else you can tell me about the shoes you're wearing. I wasn't thrilled with the look of these on their website, but I really like them "in the wild", at least as you present them. They strike me as the ultimate in classy casual comfort.


----------



## Ensiferous

Brooks.

Yes, that is a BD with a DB. I was in the mood to break some "rules."

The break line hung-up on the bottom button I'll have to attribute to sprezzatura, since it sounds better than cluelessness.


----------



## Billax

What were you wearing in 1962?

As a small addition to Roycru's walk down memory lane, here are two jocks with their dates at the Kappa Sigma Winter formal in 1962. Both couples married the next year. God willing, next year will be our 50th.










The Ambassadorial sashes were something I dreamed up and had sewn just for this event. Over the top never entered my mind!


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> What were you wearing in 1962?
> 
> As a small addition to Roycru's walk down memory lane, here are two jocks with their dates at the Kappa Sigma Winter formal in 1962. Both couples married the next year. God willing, next year will be 50.


Thanks for posting that. It made my day. I'll have to drag out my picture from 1962--it might, however, be a bit more revealing.

Wore this today, a cool morning turned sunny and warm: perfect for Japanese.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pink Hyde Park for today. Experimenting with the Tailored fit. Enjoying the throwback pics!

Eagle2250 & Stcolumba - Thanks gentlemen.

Billax - Love the Rancourt.


----------



## eagle2250

hardline_42 said:


> Billax, again with the shoes! I've had my eye on those buckle loafers from Rancourt since they first appeared on their website. They look spectacular on you. It might just be the lack of a traditional penny strap, but they look like they have a longer vamp than a traditional penny. Is that the case? I'm plagued with a dizzyingly high instep and have trouble wearing anything but low vamp loafers.





P Hudson said:


> I've got to ask for more details on the shoes, Billax. I'm waiting for my first order from Rancourt, and wouldn't mind hearing your thoughts on comfort, fit, and whatever else you can tell me about the shoes you're wearing. I wasn't thrilled with the look of these on their website, but I really like them "in the wild", at least as you present them. They strike me as the ultimate in classy casual comfort.


Indeed, the shoes are boderline magnificent. However, Billax, it is the belt that most fascinates me. Is it made from two colors of leather or is that a fabric center we are seeing? Your consistent success in hitting it out of the ballpark with each days rig, seems to be in your attention to every detail!


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:

















Photos taken by a friend for her .


----------



## The Rambler

Ensiferous said:


> Brooks.
> 
> Yes, that is a BD with a DB. I was in the mood to break some "rules."
> 
> The break line hung-up on the bottom button I'll have to attribute to sprezzatura, since it sounds better than cluelessness.


Splendid. Debonair. A good illustration of the silliness of most "rules." Besides, db/bd was good enough for Fred Astaire.

I've been off on a vacation, and I've really enjoyed catching up on this thread. Wonderful outfits, and some outstanding photography as well.


----------



## Tippo

the check tie is great


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Eagle, Hardline, OCBD, inq89 and P Hudson. I'm flattered.

In response to questions and comments, here goes


eagle2250 said:


> Indeed, the shoes are boderline magnificent. However, Billax, it is the belt that most fascinates me. Is it made from two colors of leather or is that a fabric center we are seeing? Your consistent success in hitting it out of the ballpark with each days rig, seems to be in your attention to every detail!


The belt has a poplin inlay in colors that match some - mostly out of stock - poplin pants. Here's the pic and URL:










As to the buckle loafers, I like them a lot, though I'm still in early days with them. The leather is first-rate, stitching is lovely, the measuring process worked really well (I validated that my right foot is a half size smaller than my left - 9 v 9.5) and I asked if they could make them full strap rather than pinch them. They said yes and that's what was delivered. Other full-strap loafers I have tack the strap to the moccasin in addition to the welt, but these are attached only at the welt line. As a consequence of connecting only to the welt line the straps are, as hardline noted, riding a smidge high on the vamp. I will likely take the shoes to my cobbler and have the straps tacked a little lower. Rancourt's full-strap penny loafers are sewn all along the strap, but I'd be happy with just a few stitches just below the vamp. All in, I am VERY happy with the shoes, the measurement process, and the "made-to-measure" services of Rancourt. Plus, they are wonderfully comfortable right out of the box. Of course, I am not alone in my praise. A number of AAAC trad forum guys have sung Rancourt's praises in the past. I agree with their positive comments. P Hudson, when you wrote, "They strike me as the ultimate in classy casual comfort," I am in agreement.


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax said:


> here are two jocks with their dates at the Kappa Sigma Winter formal in 1962.


Billax, the expressions you and your friend have in that old photo are great; the justifiable pride and satisfaction in being on the top of the world.

Rambler: Thanks for the comments, and welcome back from a hopefully wonderful trip.


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> Brooks.
> 
> Yes, that is a BD with a DB. I was in the mood to break some "rules."
> 
> The break line hung-up on the bottom button I'll have to attribute to sprezzatura, since it sounds better than cluelessness.


Magnificent!


----------



## Taken Aback

Billax said:


> Thanks, Eagle, Hardline, OCBD, inq89 and P Hudson. I'm flattered.
> 
> In response to questions and comments, here goes
> 
> The belt has a poplin inlay in colors that match some - mostly out of stock - poplin pants. Here's the pic and URL:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to the buckle loafers, I like them a lot, though I'm still in early days with them. The leather is first-rate, stitching is lovely, the measuring process worked really well (I validated that my right foot is a half size smaller than my left - 9 v 9.5) and I asked if they could make them full strap rather than pinch them. They said yes and that's what was delivered. Other full-strap loafers I have tack the strap to the moccasin in addition to the welt, but these are attached only at the welt line. As a consequence of connecting only to the welt line the straps are, as hardline noted, riding a smidge high on the vamp. I will likely take the shoes to my cobbler and have the straps tacked a little lower. Rancourt's full-strap penny loafers are sewn all along the strap, but I'd be happy with just a few stitches just below the vamp. All in, I am VERY happy with the shoes, the measurement process, and the "made-to-measure" services of Rancourt. Plus, they are wonderfully comfortable right out of the box. Of course, I am not alone in my praise. A number of AAAC trad forum guys have sung Rancourt's praises in the past. I agree with their positive comments. P Hudson, when you wrote, "They strike me as the ultimate in classy casual comfort," I am in agreement.


I had those in my cart more than once, and now regret not pulling the trigger.


----------



## eazye

*Noob*

Hello fellas! I'm a regular contributor on Style Forum, and one of my thrifting buddy's suggested I check out this forum, mostly because I tend to sway towards the trad and vintage crowd as opposed to the Italian/European style that most people over there prefer. I know this is going to sound ridiculous but I've been trying to post a fit pic and I can't seem to figure it out. It doesn't help that I'm computer illiterate, I've had a few beers and that I'm used to the SF way of posting pictures. So, I guess my question is, how do I upload a pic from my computer? All its saying to me is I need a URL address. I swear I'm not slow, and I've got a bunch of good clothes to share with you gents. Thanks in advance, -Ethan


----------



## Roycru

Since we are discussing BD with DB, here I am at Amanda's booksigning last summer, PRL jacket and pocket square, BB shirt and tie, Bass shoes


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Since we are discussing BD with DB, here I am at Amanda's booksigning last summer, PRL jacket and pocket square, BB shirt and tie, Bass shoes


Dapper, Roycru! Very dapper.


----------



## Tippo

great outfit


----------



## Canadian

Billax,

That is a great deal more inspiring than my last Kappa Sigma formal. I was the only one in a tux, and we even had a guy wear a plaid Members Only jacket to match his pants.

Sadly you tell people it's black tie and they think long tie, FIH and matched with cargo pants and sweater.

Tom


----------



## The Rambler

You're kidding, right?


----------



## redmanca

For church today.

Conor


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Conor - Glad to see you posting pics. I like how comfortable you look in your rig.


----------



## Pentheos

Conor is back! And with a small woodland creature on his upper lip!


----------



## redmanca

Thanks guys.

And the stache has been here since I started here. It's just really starting to hit its stride.

Conor


----------



## Billax

Aftenoon Birthday celebration for my middle Son.


----------



## vwguy

Billax said:


> What were you wearing in 1962?
> 
> As a small addition to Roycru's walk down memory lane, here are two jocks with their dates at the Kappa Sigma Winter formal in 1962. Both couples married the next year. God willing, next year will be our 50th.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Ambassadorial sashes were something I dreamed up and had sewn just for this event. Over the top never entered my mind!


Nice to see another Kappa Sig in here!

Brian


----------



## The Rambler

Looks great, Bill. Who makes those wonderfully cool looking slacks? They're linen?


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Looks great, Bill. Who makes those wonderfully cool looking slacks? They're linen?


LE - 54% Linen 46% cotton

https://www.landsend.com/pp/mens-plain-front-tailored-fit-linen-cotton-trousers~240692_-1.html?bcc=y&action=order_more&sku_0=::LP4&CM_MERCH=search-_-411751


----------



## hookem12387

Billax said:


> LE - 54% Linen 46% cotton
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/pp/mens-plain-front-tailored-fit-linen-cotton-trousers~240692_-1.html?bcc=y&action=order_more&sku_0=::LP4&CM_MERCH=search-_-411751


 I've a pair of those sitting in my online cart (in french blue), awaiting LE's next sale. Good look


----------



## P Hudson

J Press tweed, unironed must iron BB shirt, Polo trousers, navy. I started out with a tie but didn't like it, so I jammed it in the jacket pocket.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Billax said:


> Aftenoon Birthday celebration for my middle Son.


Very nice outfit, Billax. Can you fill us in on the details?


----------



## Billax

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice outfit, Billax. Can you fill us in on the details?


Thanks for the comments, gentlemen.

Happy to oblige, Sir Cingle.
Shirt: Paul Frederick must-iron PPBD fine line grid in Raspberry
Pants: LE as described above
Belt: LE wool overlaid on leather in Dark Red Heather
Bucks: Don't know maker, bought 'em at least 35 years ago, maker no longer visible inside shoe
Socks: Don't know maker, off-white cotton lisle OTC, same age as bucks


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Billax!

I haven't posted anything in awhile, so I figured I'd offer this (likely repeat):









J. Press button-down
Lands' End shorts
Andover Shop belt
Timex on grosgrain strap


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Sir Cingle - Great belt! I am interested in seeing that Timex on D-ring if you have a pic.


----------



## Billax

OCBD, Second you on Sir Cingle's great belt! Materials please, Sir Cingle.?!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, OCBD and Billax! Well, as I'm sure you noticed, my brilliant description of a Timex on a "D-ring belt" makes absolutely no sense. It's on a grosgrain strap, and somehow I managed to mix it up with the details of the Andover Shop belt.

The Andover Shop belt, which I bought last year, seems to be made of cotton and is rather thick. This actually works better than the typical D-ring grosgrain belt, because it doesn't slip very much. Hopefully the upgrade of the Andover Shop's Web site will allow people to buy such belts on-line, since I've never seen one anywhere else.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, BB fine stripe, LE khakis, maiden voyage of NOS Sebago Creeksides:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson, Very nice looks the last couple of days. That J. Press tweed sport coat is killer! Love the belly in the lapel.


----------



## hookem12387

Billy Reid polo, J Crew shorts, Alden suede loafers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From Saturday. Trying to be casual in a polo.


----------



## stcolumba

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Thanks, Billax!
> 
> I haven't posted anything in awhile, so I figured I'd offer this (likely repeat):
> 
> View attachment 4716
> 
> 
> J. Press button-down
> Lands' End shorts
> Andover Shop belt
> Timex on grosgrain strap


Such a belt!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thank you, stcolumba!


----------



## salgy

taking my first stab at including pictures...

[/SIZE][/URL]

3/2 rolled, undarted, BB (Cambridge model) in grey seersucker
Pink & navy BB diamond point bow tie
AE Strand in walnut


----------



## P Hudson

BB tweed sack, LE ocbd, LE Khakis, Sebago Creeksides:



This shirt has been on clearance for $14.99 for some time now. They market it as a heavily washed fabric or something, so I was expecting much less. It is very nice (on a par with their Original OCBDs), and it looks great ironed or unironed (as here). If they hadn't sold out in other colors in my size, I'd be tempted to buy more--esp. with their recent sale of $20 off $75.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Refreshing!!

It's been so hot, clothes have not been on my mind.


----------



## crashXCI

Hey all, new poster here. Digging some of yall's style. It's been dang hot in TX and CO, shorts all day every day


----------



## Billax

Nice outfits, Crash. What have you got on for footwear?


----------



## crashXCI

@Billax: thanks, just my sahara topsiders:










I'll be in the market for some burgundy Weejuns in the near future


----------



## hookem12387

Welcome, Crash. Good looks. Whats the Texas locale? I see the Colorado one posted. I only ask because it's nice to have more posters from the state around.


----------



## crashXCI

@hookem - Abilene 10 mo. out of the year. Hopefully staying in the state for med school for the next 4+ years.


----------



## Topsider

crashXCI said:


> Hopefully staying in the state for med school for the next 4+ years.


Well done. If you want to jazz things up a bit, consider a surcingle belt (or even needlepoint). Leatherman/Eliza B is a good place to start: https://www.elizab.com/

Good luck with the med school application process.


----------



## stcolumba

Nice stuff, Crash!


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen! Glad to see you haven't slacked off one bit in my absence from here.


----------



## thetallestmanonearth

Never done this before. Be easy.










Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Shorts: J. Crew
Belt: Brooks Brothers Alligator 
Shoes: LL. Bean Dirty Bucks
Watch: Timex Weekender w/ Smart Turnout Band


----------



## Taken Aback

Nice to see you back Jovan


----------



## Jovan

Mm, I may not be on much from now on actually due to a number of reasons, but I'll check back once in a while.


----------



## P Hudson

Welcome aboard Crash and TallMan. It's great to see some new posters.

Southwick sack, LE paintbrush, navy flannels, Minnetonka mocs:


----------



## TJN

P Hudson said:


> Welcome aboard Crash and TallMan. It's great to see some new posters.
> 
> Southwick sack, LE paintbrush, navy flannels, Minnetonka mocs:


Fantastic jacket, P Hudson


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, but watch pic from Tuesday, but same today.

Good to see new posters Crash & Tallest.


----------



## richard10

Sir Oxford Cloth Button Down, I love the watch and band, looks great. Good choice in belt and shoes also. richard10..

















Today, but watch pic from Tuesday, but same today.

Good to see new posters Crash & Tallest.[/QUOTE]


----------



## The Rambler

Downtown lunch meeting - a client, for once. Label says tan gab suit made in '96; BB shirt, LE tie, LHS, beautiful Kabbaz socks in a red unique to them, he said:


----------



## P Hudson

BB all patch sack, BB shirt, LE Khakis, Sebagos:


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean all the way, today.

Thoughts and prayers to all the victims and families of the Colorado tragedy.


----------



## stcolumba

Rambler's socks are something else!

Really liking PHudson's blue striped shirt.

OCBD must have a trunkload of perfect shirts. Nicely done, as always.


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


>


That's the look i'm after with shorts and loafers. Are those current models or from a better era?


----------



## Walter Denton

Ready for a cool evening in Lake George, NY

Three patch Southwick sack blazer
BB OCBD
Canterbury Surcingle
Orvis Ultimates
Rancourt Ranger Mocs


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> That's the look i'm after with shorts and loafers. Are those current models or from a better era?


Current models, I'm afraid.


----------



## P Hudson

Walter Denton said:


> Ready for a cool evening in Lake George, NY
> Rancourt Ranger Mocs


Very good. I'd appreciate pics (and comments) about the Mocs.


----------



## leisureclass

Very nice Walter, agreed with P Hud about the mocs, and that is a great beard!


----------



## Ensiferous

Brooks blazer & OCBD, Black & Brown 1826 tie, Sebago Cayman II, Victorinox 8551


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding Blue Blazer looks by PH, WD, and Ensiferous.


----------



## stcolumba

Messing around on a Saturday. LL Bean stuff. Except for the Detroit Tigers cap.


----------



## Walter Denton

Thanks for the kind words folks. I'm still nervous about posting here considering the fine attire and high quality photos posted by the rest of you. I'll post photos of the ranger mocs somewhere on the forum.


----------



## hookem12387

"study chic" feat. Lands End Canvas shorts, Brooks Bros OCBD, Townview mocs, BarBri test prep, and a not-yet-fully unpacked apartment


----------



## hookem12387

Walter Denton said:


> Thanks for the kind words folks. I'm still nervous about posting here considering the fine attire and high quality photos posted by the rest of you. I'll post photos of the ranger mocs somewhere on the forum.


 Don't be, at all. Your contributions on this thread thus far have been stellar, and really in line with what the forum hopes to get (probably much more so than my variations). Please continue posting, the "weirdness" of it all wears off after a bit.


----------



## Taken Aback

hookem12387 said:


> "study chic" feat. Lands End Canvas shorts, Brooks Bros OCBD, Townview mocs, BarBri test prep, and a not-yet-fully unpacked apartment.


You neglected to introduce your friends.


----------



## nerdykarim

hookem12387 said:


> "study chic" feat. Lands End Canvas shorts, Brooks Bros OCBD, Townview mocs, BarBri test prep, and a not-yet-fully unpacked apartment


Your study chic is much better than mine. I'm wearing a sleeveless band tee and sweatpant shorts. Good luck next week.


----------



## mjo_1

^You're taking the bar as well? Glad to see I'm in good company. Polo shorts, NB 991s, an old date party shirt, and 5+ day beard for me. Best of luck to you all!

Why didn't I do engineering again?? :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## hookem12387

Yep, good luck to all of us. Remember: most pass...right?


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


>


I consistently find your offerings to be some of the most eye-catching and instructive, but the double-dimple tie knot takes things to new heights. I haven't been wearing ties much, but maybe this should be my personal trad-tie week.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks, P Hudson, especially from you.


----------



## Howard

button down shirt tan shorts and loafers.


----------



## redmanca

This is a Corbin poplin suit I thrifted a few years ago.


----------



## P Hudson

redmanca said:


> This is a Corbin poplin suit I thrifted a few years ago.


I like it, but that pen scares me.

Southwick sack, BB ocbd, BB Makers tie (any suggestions: the blue stripes are too close to turquoise for my liking), Cambridge gray trousers, BB argyles, FLS #8 beef rolls.


----------



## Tiger

Jovan said:


> Mm, I may not be on much from now on actually due to a number of reasons, but I'll check back once in a while.


We missed you, Jovan! Hope everything is fine...


----------



## thetallestmanonearth

drinking a beer (dale's pale ale from Colorado, great stuff) before dinner at the club last night.










shirt: sid mashburn
pants: j. crew
watch: timex weekender w/ smartturnout band
shoes: gucci


----------



## stcolumba

redmanca said:


> This is a Corbin poplin suit I thrifted a few years ago.


Nice bow!


----------



## Ensiferous

Excellent shoulders, great fit, classic (even vintage) assemblage, PH.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

P Hudson said:


> I like it, but that pen scares me.
> 
> Southwick sack, BB ocbd, BB Makers tie (any suggestions: the blue stripes are too close to turquoise for my liking), Cambridge gray trousers, BB argyles, FLS #8 beef rolls.


Honestly, the vivid bright blues on the tie and socks work for me. The occasional addition of something that verges on the loud is, to my mind, one of the pleasures of dressing in a fairly conservative style.


----------



## Jovan

Tiger said:


> We missed you, Jovan! Hope everything is fine...


Glad to hear that, I really am.

The story of why I've been absent is a long one, therefore I will not get into it here.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:

















Private label blazer from an old Louisville shop
BB shirt & khakis
Paul Stuart tie
Alden saddles


----------



## P Hudson

Polo Mac, J Press blazer, BB ocbd, LE Charter Collection tie, LE khakis, Sebago Creeksides:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pic from Saturday. I thought it was a decent casual look for me. The GF did not care for her pic hence why half the pic is missing.

J. Crew Madras shirt

Old Navy Chambray shorts

Sperry Topsiders

Timex on Central


----------



## P Hudson

OCBD, I like that shirt.


----------



## Jack1425

A christening with my Nieces.. I know that the darts in the jacket reduce the Tradly-ness a bit, but I was comfortable with that.

BB Seersucker Jacket W/ kent Wang linen square.
BB OCBD w/ BB Bow.
Navy Trouser (borrowed from a cotton suit)

Unseen
blue ribbon belt
Blue/yellow Argylles
Brown PTB's (Peals via Brooks)


----------



## jwooten

It looks good Jack. Use the BB code from Flickr. And you can decide what size you want the thumbnail.

TADA!

by rwf23, on Flickr


----------



## Jack1425

EXCELLENT!! Thanks J!! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## zzdocxx

Jovan said:


> Mm, I may not be on much from now on actually due to a number of reasons,


No that is *NOT* *OK*.

:frown:


----------



## P Hudson

BB 3/2 jacket, BB ocbd, Gant tie (iirc, I got this in c. 1984), Polo navy worsted trousers, J Press (made in England) brogues, Pantharella hose:


----------



## jwooten

Spectacular, P Hudson! Making me long for some colder weather.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


>


I really like the shades of color. That blue is eye-catching.


----------



## CMDC

Haven't been posting much here lately b/c its been hotter than the fifth ring of Hades in DC this summer so I've mostly been living in polos and madras shirts. Pleasant today, so...

3/2 gingham sack from Pritchard's of DC
BB white pinpoint 
LE emblematic
BB khakis
AE Hancock


----------



## dorji

Jack- Looking good! Nice to see the bow.

CMDC- liking the gingham/ emblematic combination, well done.

Ensiferous- good use of tassels in casual setting.

Raising a (coffee for me) toast to one of my favorite WAYWT posters:

BB slim fit
Bills shell "camel" color
Press bow
1 summer old topsiders, still all new and hard compared to the older ones they were bought to replace- which never got thrown out... I guess they weren't _that _ bad...


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> Haven't been posting much here lately b/c its been hotter than the fifth ring of Hades in DC this summer so I've mostly been living in polos and madras shirts. Pleasant today, so...
> 
> 3/2 gingham sack from Pritchard's of DC
> BB white pinpoint
> LE emblematic
> BB khakis
> AE Hancock


This is great, CMDC!


----------



## The Rambler

Cocktail party: O'Connell's madras, BB bd, Hober grenadine, Corbin slacks, O'Connell's belt, Alden lhs


----------



## Ensiferous

^^^^^^
Rambler, that is outstanding.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic, Rambler!


----------



## Hardiw1

Dorji, great to see you posting some pics!

Rambler, the grenadine tie with the madras is :aportnoy: Like the leather pocket square as well :icon_smile_wink:

Phudson, wonderful looks lately, as usual.

Ensiferous, you look extremely comfy my friend. 

Great looks everyone lately. Going to try to get more involved in posting here, can't wait for this thread to get some legs come fall and a little cooler weather.


----------



## P Hudson

This thread has really come alive.
CMDC, great to see you again.
JWooten, be careful what you wish for.
Dorji, excellent outfit (you've mastered the essentials), and fine use of a prop.
Rambler, that first pic of your jacket left me speechless. It takes a certain type of man to wear it.

Pleasant day: LE jacket, Navy cardigan, BB ocbd, LE khakis, Bean HD Blucher moc, my pocket square slipped:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Everyone is looking good.

P.Hudson - That cardigan is a nice touch.

Jack - Splendid looking family!

J.Wooten - My apologies. Congratulations on the wedding!


----------



## jwooten

Hah. Thanks for the compliment, that is Jack's photo. No kids yet for me. Only been married since june!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Cocktail party: O'Connell's madras, BB bd, Hober grenadine, Corbin slacks, O'Connell's belt, Alden lhs


Oh, Magoo, you've done it again!!


----------



## Jack1425

OCBD - Thanks! Great selections as always..


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, boys. Woulda, you've been lying low ...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sailing season!!


----------



## dorji

Keeping the madras momentum:


----------



## The Rambler

excellent, dorj ... looks like a nice lid, too, but hard to see in that pic.


----------



## redmanca

Great looks by everyone lately. I especially love the wild jackets. 

Conor


----------



## leisureclass

Wow Droji, that's perfection


----------



## P Hudson

I am shamefully envious of those madras jackets. I wore this today. Orvis jacket, BB shirt, Pulitzer tie, Polo trousers, dirty bucks:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sharp, P Hud, real sharp!!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## ArtVandalay

That's a fantastic madras. Good to see you posting again.



dorji said:


> Keeping the madras momentum:


----------



## P Hudson

Relaxed: Navy v-neck, ocbd, belt, stone khakis: all non-trad brands. Sebagos.


----------



## eagle2250

dorji said:


> Keeping the madras momentum:


First, and perhaps most importantly, what a great look. Secord, is that jacket a BB offering? If so...'Dude, you're wearing my coat(!)', but you wear it so much more elegantly than I! :thumbs-up:


----------



## NS3474

Hey guys/gals,

I've posted on the 'regular' version of this thread, but I'm thinking this might be more in my line?

Anyway, aside from the Swiss Army knife which is visible in my right pocket, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks.










Jacket: Merona (tan)
Shirt: Geoffrey Beene (lavender)
Pants: Perry Ellis (med gray)
Tie: XMI (yellow/blue
Pocket Square: Linen, homemade (beige/blue)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Sunday calls for my new madras pants:









Lands' End polo
Leatherman surcingle
Andover Shop trousers


----------



## FLMike

Sir Cingle said:


> Sunday calls for my new madras pants:
> 
> View attachment 4857
> 
> 
> Lands' End polo
> Leatherman surcingle
> Andover Shop trousers


I like the outfit, however, those pants look to have an exceptionally long rise. Is that indicative of AS trousers (I don't own any) or are they in fact a special "long rise" fit option?


----------



## K Street

NS3474 said:


> Hey guys/gals,
> 
> I've posted on the 'regular' version of this thread, but I'm thinking this might be more in my line?
> 
> Anyway, aside from the Swiss Army knife which is visible in my right pocket, any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Merona (tan)
> Shirt: Geoffrey Beene (lavender)
> Pants: Perry Ellis (med gray)
> Tie: XMI (yellow/blue
> Pocket Square: Linen, homemade (beige/blue)


Regrettably, this is a miss. First, this jacket is too casual for the rest of your outfit. An unconstructed jacket like this pairs better with casual cotton trousers (or even jeans) and a more casual shirt such as the oxford button-down. If I were wearing a tie with it at all, I would probably choose madras or seersucker, or perhaps a slightly irreverent emblematic.

Second, that shirt/tie combo, while not inappropriate, won't fit as well on this board as on the Fashion Forum. For shirts, we mostly favor whites and blues with occasional pink days. For ties, usually regimental stripes or conservative floral/dot patterns for business and the aforementioned options for fun.

Finally, the fit: it looks like you're a tall/slender guy who would benefit from a slimmer trouser cut.


----------



## FLMike

K Street said:


> Regrettably, this is a miss. First, this jacket is too casual for the rest of your outfit. An unconstructed jacket like this pairs better with casual cotton trousers (or even jeans) and a more casual shirt such as the oxford button-down. If I were wearing a tie with it at all, I would probably choose madras or seersucker, or perhaps a slightly irreverent emblematic.
> 
> Second, that shirt/tie combo, while not inappropriate, won't fit as well on this board as on the Fashion Forum. For shirts, we mostly favor whites and blues with occasional pink days. For ties, usually regimental stripes or conservative floral/dot patterns for business and the aforementioned options for fun.
> 
> Finally, the fit: it looks like you're a tall/slender guy who would benefit from a slimmer trouser cut.


Very well said and spot on. I was struggling to come up with something as constructive and diplomatic as you were able to conjure.


----------



## Topsider

NS3474 said:


> Jacket: Merona
> Shirt: Geoffrey Beene
> Pants: Perry Ellis
> Tie: XMI


As any good chef will tell you, a quality dish has to start with quality ingredients.

If you're an aspiring clothing enthusiast, you should step up from the mall brands as soon as possible. Cost need not be a barrier. There is plenty of good stuff to be had via mail order, eBay, the sales forum on this board, and (of course) in thrift shops.


----------



## Billax

Sir Cingle said:


> Sunday calls for my new madras pants:
> 
> View attachment 4857
> 
> 
> Lands' End polo
> Leatherman surcingle
> Andover Shop trousers


Like it, Sir Cingle. I'm a fan of madras trou with a longish rise. The strong horizontals of madras, when combined with a short rise, give off a "wide body" look to my eye. Yours look just right to me.

I haven't shopped at AS, so I, too, am interested in your response to FL Cracka's question.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Billax! To be honest, I didn't really notice the long rise; I suppose this doesn't trouble me, provided I don't wind up in Ed Grimley territory. I had on a pair of Rugby pants the other day, and the lower rise bothered me, so perhaps I didn't notice the longer rise for a reason!

As it turns out, other than these Andover Shop trousers, I've only purchased Bill's there. So I can't speak to the rises of most AS trousers. When I tried these madras trousers on, Charlie Davidson told me that the rise was "just right." So I guess I'm in good company.


----------



## P Hudson

Old BB sack, new BB must-iron (not impressively soft), LE khakis:


----------



## Cowtown

Sir Cingle said:


> Thanks, Billax! To be honest, I didn't really notice the long rise; I suppose this doesn't trouble me, provided I don't wind up in Ed Grimley territory. I had on a pair of Rugby pants the other day, and the lower rise bothered me, so perhaps I didn't notice the longer rise for a reason!
> 
> As it turns out, other than these Andover Shop trousers, I've only purchased Bill's there. So I can't speak to the rises of most AS trousers. When I tried these madras trousers on, Charlie Davidson told me that the rise was "just right." So I guess I'm in good company.


I think the rise looks good as well and doesn't look too long. How is the quality of the madras?


----------



## NS3474

K Street said:


> won't fit as well on this board as on the Fashion Forum.


Thanks for the heads-up. Still getting the feel of this forum, and it's good to know that you AskAndy folks offer helpful criticism rather than the jaded rebukes I've read on some other sites.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Cowtown said:


> I think the rise looks good as well and doesn't look too long. How is the quality of the madras?


Thanks, Cowtown! The non-bleeding madras is of very high quality, I think. The trousers are well put-together and very comfortable. They make nice casual summer evening pants. And at 50% off--you can't beat that.


----------



## K Street

Back in the saddle.


----------



## P Hudson

Good stuff, K Street.

English Shop sack, Polo lambswool sweater, Polo Cords, (unseen) Beans:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Didn't feel very excited today. So, I tried to have a little fun with the belt/shirt combo. Really envious of all you that get to wear jacket and tie day to day.

Kstreet - Good to have you back.


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Didn't feel very excited today.


Looking good. Is there a rule that you are allowed to wear a sweater but cannot wear a jacket? I wonder if a number of us are in environments where nobody else wears a jacket. I've worn one every work day, and every Sunday, for at least the last year and a half. Now it is just accepted as the norm for me. It rarely even elicits comment. I am one of 4.6 men (a scientifically derived figure) in Australia who wear a pocket handkerchief, and even that never gets a comment anymore. People form mental categories pretty quickly. I am instantly put into the "weird foreign professor who dresses like an American" basket. Bottom line is that you dress well, but it would be a shame if you miss out on one of life's small but constant pleasures because someone somewhere might look at you funny.

I also like the matching couple at the stoplight.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

P.Hudson - Thanks for the kind words. I work for a "technology" company and for some reason they think that a jacket and tie (or chinos & OCBD for that matter) looks too stuffy and not forward thinking enough. They even encourage dressing down. However, I get that "you dress weird" feedback now, so, I may just start wearing a jacket everyday as you suggested. I have even been asked not to wear a tie and jacket before a meeting when they were afraid that I might. I would still not be able to wear a jacket when clients are in, which sounds backwards I know, but maybe I will just wear them down.


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> I may just start wearing a jacket everyday as you suggested. I have even been asked not to wear a tie and jacket before a meeting when they were afraid that I might. I would still not be able to wear a jacket when clients are in, which sounds backwards I know, but maybe I will just wear them down.


Wear a suit to work every day for a week, and I guarantee they'll be relieved to see you back in OCBD and khakis.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> Wear a suit to work every day for a week, and I guarantee they'll be relieved to see you back in OCBD and khakis. :wink2:


Is it a universal truth that the more people deny caring about what you wear the more they actually do care?

Anyway, I wore this today: J Press sack, LE hyper-washed (and un-ironed) ocbd, Polo brown cords, Sebagos. I like the jacket with the shirt, and the shirt with the trousers, but maybe not the trousers with the jacket.


----------



## jwooten

oxford cloth button down said:


> P.Hudson - Thanks for the kind words. I work for a "technology" company and for some reason they think that a jacket and tie (or chinos & OCBD for that matter) looks too stuffy and not forward thinking enough. They even encourage dressing down. However, I get that "you dress weird" feedback now, so, I may just start wearing a jacket everyday as you suggested. I have even been asked not to wear a tie and jacket before a meeting when they were afraid that I might. I would still not be able to wear a jacket when clients are in, which sounds backwards I know, but maybe I will just wear them down.


Stark contrast to what I experienced in Germany. They have started encouraging the engineers to "dress up". The concept is that you are supposed to be the best at what you do so you should look like it.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

While Topsider probably has the better idea, I'd be tempted to wear overalls every day for a week--the same ones--to try to elicit a similar relief.



Topsider said:


> Wear a suit to work every day for a week, and I guarantee they'll be relieved to see you back in OCBD and khakis.


----------



## andcounting

Old hardly-structured deansgate sack, PRL linen pants, Florsheim, PRL shirt, Gap (!) madras tie.


----------



## crashXCI

Loving some of the recent looks, yall


----------



## P Hudson

Harris tweed, cricket sweater, LE ocbd, LE khakis, camp mocs:


----------



## P Hudson

Nobody else wearing anything?

Here's a thumbnail. Southwick tweed sack, BB shirt and tie, gray flannels, Florsheim #8 beefrolls:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

P Hudson said:


> Nobody else wearing anything?


I was thinking the same thing. Looking good, btw.










Recycled pic. I am just glad that my fox belt is back after having to return it for another size.


----------



## williamson

oxford cloth button down said:


> ...for some reason they think that a jacket and tie (or chinos & OCBD for that matter) looks too stuffy and not forward thinking enough.


From where do these truly bizarre ideas come? I'm sure you're as bewildered as I am about this. 


Topsider said:


> Wear a suit to work every day for a week, and I guarantee they'll be relieved to see you back in OCBD and khakis.





Mississippi Mud said:


> While Topsider probably has the better idea, I'd be tempted to wear overalls every day for a week--the same ones--to try to elicit a similar relief.


Don't risk your job; but both these ideas are tempting for the sake of teaching them a lesson!


----------



## wwilson

First post, been lurking for about a month or so...couldn't stand it any longer...


----------



## andcounting

Great first post. Those look like Murrays


----------



## wwilson

andcounting said:


> Great first post. Those look like Murrays


Correct! Gotta get some miles out of them before Labor Day...


----------



## David J. Cooper

OCBD. Interesting information about the dress code in high tech. I'm not surprised that the techies of the world would think that way. Previously I thought all of the "architects" as they seem to be called now were just lazy slobs. Now it seems they think of themselves as forward thinkers.


My wife has been deep in this world for years now and has always commented on how the techies dress like vagrants but the sales guys wear suits.


----------



## NMC

WWilson- Welcome, great look. Nice to see a fellow Alabamian on the forum.


----------



## jwooten

wwilson said:


> First post, been lurking for about a month or so...couldn't stand it any longer...


Welcome aboard, been a bit hot on the Plains for pants. The madras looks nice.



NMC said:


> WWilson- Welcome, great look. Nice to see a fellow Alabamian on the forum.


There seems to be quite a few of us.


----------



## P Hudson

Feels like Spring. Old Saturday clothes by BB, LE shorts:


----------



## wwilson

jwooten said:


> Welcome aboard, been a bit hot on the Plains for pants. The madras looks nice.
> 
> There seems to be quite a few of us.


I received a lot of interesting looks walking around campus in "red" pants...of course nobody said anything deragotory...red being Auburn's rivalry's colors...


----------



## Howard

dark grey button down shirt with black jeans.


----------



## dorji

eagle2250 said:


> ...is that jacket a BB offering?


Thank you Eagle and Art! The madras is from Oconells, many are still available :icon_smile:


----------



## Topsider

Howard said:


> dark grey button down shirt with black jeans.


Going clubbing?


----------



## jwooten

wwilson said:


> I received a lot of interesting looks walking around campus in "red" pants...of course nobody said anything deragotory...red being Auburn's rivalry's colors...


Hah, I'm aware. I avoid pants until September no matter the color.


----------



## pusso

Sean O Flynn Soyella Duecento double cuff shirt
With Charles Tyrwhitt sterling silver bullion cuff links
Timothy Everest BluexBlack bespoke selvedge jeans

Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes


----------



## P Hudson

Polo 3/2, BB sweater, BB bd, Polo navy worsted trousers, dirty bucks:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Out with the GF last night for dinner and a coffee drink. The shirt is Gingham, btw.


----------



## andcounting

Man this is classic. Phudawg, thanks for the consistent(ly) good posts.



P Hudson said:


> Polo 3/2, BB sweater, BB bd, Polo navy worsted trousers, dirty bucks:
> 
> View attachment 4913
> 
> View attachment 4914


----------



## P Hudson

andcounting said:


> Man this is classic. Phudawg, thanks for the consistent(ly) good posts.


Thanks for the kind words. Here is my attempt to lower the standards on a pleasant Winter day in Oz. Sunday afternoon with the kids, trying to break in a pair of very white bucks.









OCBD: very nice picture. You make a lovely couple, and all your photos present your town in a most flattering light.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: Scattered T-storms off and on. Mostly an inside day, save for lunch at the Q Shack.


----------



## KJD89

Billax, could you give me some information on those socks and that shirt? It's all quite great.


----------



## Billax

Happy to, KJD89.

Socks are Wigwam Huskys, shirt is a Paul Frederick Madras BD.


----------



## redmanca

I know the square should be angled the other way. It was the right way the rest of the day, I promise.

Conor


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: Scattered T-storms off and on. Mostly an inside day, save for lunch at the Q Shack.


These shoes are amazing!


----------



## P Hudson

LE shawl cardigan, LE shirt, LE khakis, Rancourt Camp Mocs (I'll try to put together a review of these somewhere. They just arrived, so I'll take a few days to form an impression. So far, superb).


----------



## Hardiw1

Nice camp mocs Phud, I've enjoyed your recent looks.

BB ocbd
Leatherman belt
LE cotton/linen pants
Weejuns


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thread is at standstill. New socks from Rugby. I am pretty pleased with the construction and that they are otc.

Hardiw1 - Looking goo. It is always nice to get a new belt!

P.Hudson - Great Rancourts!


----------



## mhj

I have to show off the BB yellow candy stripe I just received yesterday from MKC on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange.


on Flickr


----------



## Saltydog

mhj said:


> I have to show off the BB yellow candy stripe I just received yesterday from MKC on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange.
> 
> on Flickr[/QUOTE
> 
> Any idea what vintage? Looks great by the way.


----------



## ArtVandalay

An SVB sighting! Good to see you, sir. Looking good.


----------



## mhj

Saltydog said:


> mhj said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have to show off the BB yellow candy stripe I just received yesterday from MKC on the Trad Thrift Store Exchange.
> 
> on Flickr[/QUOTE
> 
> Any idea what vintage? Looks great by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Saltydog. I don't know the vintage for certain but the label is blue cursive lettering on a rectangular white label. According to the picture in post #9 here https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...n-about-Brooks-ocbds-unlined-interfaced-lined it would put it around the early 2000s. The material is broadcloth and not oxford.
Click to expand...


----------



## The Rambler

Actually taken Monday, while salmon fishing on the Sand Hill river in Labrador. Bean's rain jacket, Simms waders, Nordic Gear cap:


----------



## Pappa

Oh, WOW!!! Dapper guy and dandy salmon!!! Eating my heart out in the Dog Days in LA(Lower Arkansas).


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Pap. Actually had two days over 90 in Labrador


----------



## Billax

Great look, great setting, Rambler!
______________________________
Weather in Durham today: Occasional showers, overcast, and 73º.





































Catalina "La Paz" Drop Shoulder Bomber
BB PPBD
Orvis Fly Belt
Bill's M3 Olive Chinos
Fox River Mills #1127 Sweat Socks
Bass Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thread is at standstill. New socks from Rugby. I am pretty pleased with the construction and that they are otc.
> 
> *Thanks to these brilliant socks, the standstill has ended. I love this.*


----------



## P Hudson

Good looks all around:

G9, Polo ocbd, khakis, Rancourt mocs:


----------



## K Street

Mostly suits since my un-retirement. Some are tradder than others. I'd post more but I'm terribly tired of summer clothes so finding little inspiration.


----------



## svb

​


----------



## The Rambler

elegant vinyard attire, svb.


----------



## Uncle Bill

Cool and wet here in Southern Ontario today. 

Wearing a two year old Brooks Brothers Long sleeve madras shirt, RL Polo St. James wash slim fit Jean and a pair of Sperry Ameretto top siders, no socks and a Helson Skin Diver ('60s vintage Blancpain 50 Fathoms tribute) dive watch on a plain black G10 Nato strap.


----------



## zzdocxx

Only 1177 shows up on their website, I mean about the sox.



Billax said:


> Great look, great setting, Rambler!
> ______________________________
> Weather in Durham today: Occasional showers, overcast, and 73º.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catalina "La Paz" Drop Shoulder Bomber
> BB PPBD
> Orvis Fly Belt
> Bill's M3 Olive Chinos
> Fox River Mills #1127 Sweat Socks
> Bass Weejuns


----------



## zzdocxx

Nice roll to the lapel and especially I like the first fabric. Is that what is called a nailhead, or birdseye, or microcheck, or something else ? ? ?

(I'm thinking about having a nailhead charcoal suit made.)

Also just curious, are those jackets bespoke or some brand or another?

Thanks!



K Street said:


> Mostly suits since my un-retirement. Some are tradder than others. I'd post more but I'm terribly tired of summer clothes so finding little inspiration.


----------



## P Hudson

Sack jacket, Boston Harbor sweater (I think I got this 30 years ago), Black Watch scarf, Polo trousers, AE saddles:


----------



## Billax

zzdocxx said:


> Only 1177 shows up on their website, I mean about the sox.


My apologies, zzdocxx. Fox River Mills #1177 is correct.


----------



## K Street

Thanks. I'd say it's a very small houndstooth. That one is from J. Press and the striped one is Hickey Freeman.



zzdocxx said:


> Nice roll to the lapel and especially I like the first fabric. Is that what is called a nailhead, or birdseye, or microcheck, or something else ? ? ?
> 
> (I'm thinking about having a nailhead charcoal suit made.)
> 
> Also just curious, are those jackets bespoke or some brand or another?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

P Hudson said:


> Sack jacket, Boston Harbor sweater (I think I got this 30 years ago), Black Watch scarf, Polo trousers, AE saddles:
> View attachment 4953
> View attachment 4954


This whole ensemble is fantastic, PH. Love that sweater especially. Makes me excited for cooler weather.


----------



## Orgetorix

Samuelsohn suit, Luciano Barbera shirt, BB tie, Peal (Sargent) shoes.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this afternoon: 83º sunny and still
Ready to leave for 49th Anniversary dinner





































J. Press 3/2 Sack Gingham Seersucker Sport Coat
BB PPBD shirt
Knottery Silk Knit Tie
LE Blackwatch Belt
LE Linen/Cotton trousers
Vannuci OTC socks
Rancourt Full-Strap Buckle loafers


----------



## The Rambler

outstanding outfit! happy 49th.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Back in the uniform with another pair of Rugby socks subbing as my tie.

P.Hudson - Love that sweater.

Billax - Happy 49th! And those Rancourts are so cool.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax your rig is stunningly handsome and you wear it equally effectively! OCBD, as always (it seems), you are so naturally coiffed, you look as if you just stepped out of a photo from one of BB's better catalog mailings! Both of you inspire me to keep trying for the mark. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ensiferous

^ 
Billax, a great example of fit and style.


----------



## Billax

Thank you, Gentlemen. I learn a lot from you all!


----------



## Trad-ish

Billax,

I've got that same LE belt. Glad to know I'm in good company.:smile:


----------



## P Hudson

After a brief lull, this thread is looking good.

J Press sack, ocbd, v-neck, LE khakis, Rancourts:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> Actually taken Monday, while salmon fishing on the Sand Hill river in Labrador. Bean's rain jacket, Simms waders, Nordic Gear cap:


No bow??


----------



## Patrick06790

And I'm stuck here fishing for largemouth in ponds. Grrr.


The Rambler said:


> Actually taken Monday, while salmon fishing on the Sand Hill river in Labrador. Bean's rain jacket, Simms waders, Nordic Gear cap:


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Back in the uniform with another pair of Rugby socks subbing as my tie.
> 
> .


Just as impressive as those cool socks are your shined shoes. You put me to shame!


----------



## David J. Cooper

At Wente Vineyards Golf Course.

Polo Polo shirt.
Nike Golf pants.
AE First Cut golf shoes.
Sweat from 95+ degrees.


----------



## The Rambler

Nice, DJ. I really enjoy shots of action clothing taken _in situ. _Do you like your AE golf shoes? (I've been thinking of trying a pair.)


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thanks Rambler. I'm pretty happy with the AE First Cuts. The raw leather isn't my favorite and I really wanted the Mullens but they were 3 weeks away and I was in the store and wanted golf shoes. They are working out great, no problem to walk 18 in them.


----------



## P Hudson

After all the talk about Rancourt, I thought I'd try this outfit. It didn't work, imo. BB Golden Fleece, charcoal flannel, BB Polo, BB square, RL Polo pennys, made in USA, which I think suggests Rancourt made them. I do not think black shoes are TNSIL, but went with it for the morning. I can't stand it, will now change into a pair of #8, and will put these Polo shoes on Ebay when I get a chance. No offense to those who like black shoes.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Nice shirt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

P Hudson said:


> After all the talk about Rancourt, I thought I'd try this outfit. It didn't work, imo. BB Golden Fleece, charcoal flannel, BB Polo, BB square, RL Polo pennys, made in USA, which I think suggests Rancourt made them. I do not think black shoes are TNSIL, but went with it for the morning. I can't stand it, will now change into a pair of #8, and will put these Polo shoes on Ebay when I get a chance. No offense to those who like black shoes.


I think this look would have been alright with a tie of some kind. I'm at a point right now where I don't think l'd wear black shoes without a tie, but that might just be me.

Black pennies with sack-ish suits remind me of well-dressed older guys in midtown Manhattan. Same deal with black tassels. I probably wouldn't do it, but my life is on a different track from theirs.


----------



## P Hudson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think this look would have been alright with a tie of some kind. I'm at a point right now where I don't think l'd wear black shoes without a tie, but that might just be me.
> 
> Black pennies with sack-ish suits remind me of well-dressed older guys in midtown Manhattan. Same deal with black tassels. I probably wouldn't do it, but my life is on a different track from theirs.


That is a really useful comment. First off, I am approaching an older guy--at least late middle age. Having said that, you're right that a tie would have helped. I think I have always worn one with this suit in the past. Maybe I'll try the black shoes again some time with a tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

P Hudson said:


> That is a really useful comment. First off, I am approaching an older guy--at least late middle age. Having said that, you're right that a tie would have helped. I think I have always worn one with this suit in the past. Maybe I'll try the black shoes again some time with a tie.


First of all, I'll clarifying that I don't think there's anything wrong with dressing like an older, trad-ish guy with a white-collar job in Manhattan if you want to be very relaxed yet also very conservative.

I don't think that this particular look is necessarily "old," it's just that younger men often don't have the panache or experience to know such things work. I'd say the younger versions of these same people tend to wear more Paul Stuart or PRL inspired looks. I'd have to give a slight edge to the older guys, who project a more conservative image without "coloring inside the lines" as much as some of the younger men.

This is probably because I don't like the idea of spending too much time picking out an individual set of clothes for each day. I spend probably a bit too much of my time concerned with clothes, but I don't like to spend no more than perhaps fifteen minutes each morning in between getting out of the shower and getting out the door. This is easy to do at my college, because I have to go to the dining hall to get coffee in the morning.


----------



## dorji

Billax- happy anniversary!

David J -I am a fan of the window-pane pants.

PHud whatever you decide about the shoes, that suit looks great.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thanks dorj. I've gone to patterned pants and solid shirts when I golf. I picked up this from an article in Esquire's Black Book. The same place I found that there was a forum for people who dressed like me.

PHudson, your look is always solid. I think the men YR speaks of are the ones who influence how I dress. More blazers then suits but I don't have to wear a suit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just having some more fun with socks.

Stcolumba - Thanks!


----------



## K Street

Party's over. If anyone wonders where I've gone (or why I suddenly start posting suits on weekends) I've recently learned I will be spending the foreseeable future working in an environment where "business casual" is mandatory.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

KStreet - I feel your pain.


----------



## hardline_42

Last year, part of our Christmas bonus at the firm was a change in the dress code allowing employees to wear jeans and t-shirts everyday, instead of just on Friday. Judging by the reactions of my co-workers, the principals managed to simultaneously save a lot of money and curry favor with the staff. I wear a tie everyday, regardless.


----------



## P Hudson

Interesting times!

BB navy sack, BB fine-stripe, LE tie, LE khakis, Sebago Creeksides: can't decide if it is trad or preppy.


----------



## The Rambler

K Street - may I ask, is this development a result of change of firms, or change of firm policy?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Freezing in the office today, hence the BB shetland that stays at my desk. Also, AE cambridge instead of the weejuns.


----------



## Balfour

K Street said:


> Party's over. If anyone wonders where I've gone (or why I suddenly start posting suits on weekends) I've recently learned I will be spending the foreseeable future working in an environment where "business casual" is mandatory.


Sorry to hear that. What, exactly, are the implications? I wouldn't mind business casual if it meant that an odd jacket and tie was an acceptable subsitute for a suit. Having moved to a less formal environment this year, I wear a mixture of suits and odd jackets and ties - more formal than most, but no-one bats an eyelid.


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack (great shoulders,2nd pic shows color better), LE $10 shirt (love it), gray tweedy trousers, FLS pennys:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

K street, is that suit a Press silk-linen blend by chance?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


>


Again with the excellent colours. Very nice: esp. the shade of the shoes.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> Party's over. If anyone wonders where I've gone (or why I suddenly start posting suits on weekends) I've recently learned I will be spending the foreseeable future working in an environment where "business casual" is mandatory.


So, will you also have to change your Moniker to Rockville, or, heaven forbid, Gaithersburg??


----------



## hardline_42

Ensiferous said:


>


What kind of loafers are those? I know SAS and some of the old Dexters had that seam on the plug, just inside of the saddle-stitched toe. Not exactly traditional, but I like that detail.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, very casual for Friday with my GTH-too-short length pants and Clarks.


----------



## ds23pallas

Thought I would post today after a bit of an absence. Polo madras sack, Gap polo shirt, LL Bean khakis and Walkover saddles:


----------



## P Hudson

Love the jacket.


----------



## K Street

Thank you all for your sympathies! The reasons for the change are not really appropriate for me to discuss here so I will refrain from commenting. I'm commuting with a sport coat, which I discreetly stash upon arrival. Ties are explicitly prohibited, so I have to hide one in my briefcase if I expect to be seen at cocktail hour.



WouldaShoulda said:


> So, will you also have to change your Moniker to Rockville, or, heaven forbid, Gaithersburg??


LOL. Perhaps "Rockville Pike?" I've actually been out of the business for some time, although I continue to frequent the same downtown haunts.


----------



## K Street

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> K street, is that suit a Press silk-linen blend by chance?


It is J. Press, but 100% wool. VERY light weight.


----------



## Ensiferous

hardline_42 said:


> What kind of loafers are those? I know SAS and some of the old Dexters had that seam on the plug, just inside of the saddle-stitched toe. Not exactly traditional, but I like that detail.


hardline_42, they are the SAS Penny.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> LOL. Perhaps "Rockville Pike?" I've actually been out of the business for some time, although I continue to frequent the same downtown haunts.


Good for you.

I suppose one can remove the man from K Street, but they can not remove K Street from the man!!

Good luck.


----------



## P Hudson

Trying to emulate some of our more colorful posters this Sunday morning:
J Press sack, LE shirt (with khaki/yellow lines that don't show up on the computer), LE khakis. The sleeves aren't as mismatched as the picture suggests:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I would appreciate any feedback on this jacket. I have started a thread as well, but I am desperate as my bank account is not big enough to make any mistakes. In the thread I have some mixed reviews. The blazer is a 36S 1818 3/2 LP BB sack.The biggest criticism is that it is too short and tight. I do agree that the button stance is a bit high. I initially thought that the jacket was pulling away because it was too wide around the waist, but it may be too small and short.

I am not experienced with jackets/suits and have a hard time trusting sales people. I thought that you all would be honest and provide great feedback. Thanks for the help. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Timeisaperception

oxford cloth button down said:


> I would appreciate any feedback on this jacket. I have started a thread as well, but I am desperate as my bank account is not big enough to make any mistakes. In the thread I have some mixed reviews. The blazer is a 36S 1818 3/2 LP BB sack.The biggest criticism is that it is too short and tight. I do agree that the button stance is a bit high. I initially thought that the jacket was pulling away because it was too wide around the waist, but it may be too small and short.
> 
> I am not experienced with jackets/suits and have a hard time trusting sales people. I thought that you all would be honest and provide great feedback. Thanks for the help. I truly appreciate it.


The fit looks a bit...wonky to me as well. The jacket doesn't look *too *short, but it's edging on that category; my main concern would be how the fabric is rippling in the back and the sleeves. Does it fit comfortably (a'la snug yet not restrictive) or does it feel like it's strangling you? And, I'll agree with you on the button stance; that could be part of the problem.


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Billax

Hardiw1 said:


>


Lovin' the Pincord, Hardiw1! In support, here's mine on Friday night. Dinner on the Sunset Terrace at the Grove Park Inn in Asheville, NC.


----------



## P Hudson

BB navy flannel (darted 3/2), BB bengal stripe (red), BB Makers tie, LE socks, #8 pennys:


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


>


O Man! I am guilty of breaking the commandment: Thou shalt not covet thy neighbor's shoes. These are great.


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Billax, looking especially nice in your pincord suit!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Our esteemed Mr. Billaxes rig for the specified Friday dinner is nothing short of magnificent...absolutely perfect right down to the tie and pocket square that really make it all pop! :thumbs-up:!!


----------



## Uncle Bill

In the immediate future, athletic clothing for my morning 12km run.

Later today, I'm attending a networking event for my local professional association chapter at at downtown Toronto pub. I will be wearing a pair of BB Milano chinos, green Brookscool OCBD, BB Fitzgerald navy blazer, either my AE McNeil Longwings or Peal and Co. medium brown suede chukkas (have not quite decided that yet) and a mid 1960s Omega Seamaster Deville on a walnut brown leather strap.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Hardiw1 said:


>


Very, very nice, Hardiw1.


----------



## The Rambler

Kind boring and not particularly trad:


----------



## Billax

Like the look, Rambler. The pattern in the shirt, combined with the texture in the suit and tie give it plenty of interest to my eye! With what kind of footwear did you finish it off?


----------



## The Rambler

blak lhs


----------



## Hardiw1

Love the tie Rambler. Hats were made for you to wear, you pull them off so effortlessly and wear them so well. Thanks SC.


----------



## P Hudson

Same old. J Press sack, BB finestripe, BB square, old tie, LE khakis, Sebago Creeksides:


----------



## Billax

Poplin suit
OCBD
Seersucker silk tie
Silk square
Strands


----------



## Walter Denton

P Hudson - You say "Same old" but your look is so outstandingly classic that I always enjoy seeing what you do with the "same old" standards. I get a lot of ideas about how to tastefully combine the basics from your photos.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen... you are all keeping up the Trad quotient admirably in here.

Just interviewed earlier and I think it went well.


----------



## The Rambler

Very sharp, Bill, great summer tie with the poplin, and I'm liking the squares lately.

Jovan, good luck. Nice to see you on the board.


----------



## Jovan

Thank you.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> Gentlemen... you are all keeping up the Trad quotient admirably in here.
> 
> Just interviewed earlier and I think it went well.


Looking good, Jovan Best of luck with the interview process!


----------



## Jovan

Thank you!


----------



## P Hudson

Walter Denton said:


> P Hudson - You say "Same old" but your look is so outstandingly classic that I always enjoy seeing what you do with the "same old" standards. I get a lot of ideas about how to tastefully combine the basics from your photos.


Thanks, Walter. I get many of my ideas from this site as well. I've decided that the key to a good pic is a quality jacket, bd shirt, and a piece of color, whether a tie or a square. In the real world, however, something like the fit and cut of a BB shirt is just as noticeable--even if the camera doesn't catch it.

BB jacket, LE shirt, square, and trousers, Rancourt camp mocs:















Good to see you, Jovan. Best of luck.


----------



## Hardiw1

Good luck Jovan.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, gentlemen. This was essentially an interview for a staffing agency (hence the rumpled khakis and PPBD which are already "dressed up" by Abq standards), but they seemed impressed by my skill set. They've referred one of their clients, a law firm downtown... fingers crossed here. Obviously I'd wear a suit and tie to that interview.


----------



## hookem12387

Jovan said:


> Thanks, gentlemen. This was essentially an interview for a staffing agency (hence the rumpled khakis and PPBD which are already "dressed up" by Abq standards), but they seemed impressed by my skill set. They've referred one of their clients, a law firm downtown... fingers crossed here. Obviously I'd wear a suit and tie to that interview.


Good luck as the interviews continue


----------



## P Hudson

My version of casual Friday: Orvis jacket, BB ppbd, Polo khakis, tan bucks:


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Poplin suit
> OCBD
> Seersucker silk tie
> Silk square
> Strands


Appreciating all the details. Nicely done.


----------



## workthatwedo

I really want some walnut strands.


----------



## Hardiw1

P Hudson said:


> My version of casual Friday: Orvis jacket, BB ppbd, Polo khakis, tan bucks:
> View attachment 5029


Wonderful look


----------



## Uncle Bill

Today: Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras BD shirt, chino shorts and Sperry topsiders with a Helson Skin Diver (mid 1960s Blancpain 50 Fathoms tribute) watch on a black Nato G10 strap. Tonight will be the same but switching up the shorts with BB Milano chinos.


----------



## Jovan

hookem12387 said:


> Good luck as the interviews continue


Thanks!


----------



## AlanC

A picture with me and my new best friend (well okay, he agreed to take a picture with me).

He did say he liked my shoes, although failed to comment on the vintage BB OCBD popover.


----------



## P Hudson

Uncle Bill said:


> Today: Brooks Brothers short sleeve patch madras BD shirt, chino shorts and Sperry topsiders with a Helson Skin Diver (mid 1960s Blancpain 50 Fathoms tribute) watch on a black Nato G10 strap. Tonight will be the same but switching up the shorts with BB Milano chinos.


For all we know you're a middle aged woman wearing a bikini. Got a picture to prove otherwise.:icon_smile_wink: The outfit sounds good, but I'm stuck in the gap between words and images.


----------



## firedancer

^^ who is that Alan?


----------



## Topsider

firedancer said:


> ^^ who is that Alan?


Billy Reid, a fashion designer. Don't feel bad...I'd never heard of him, either.


----------



## firedancer

I like the look of his stuff a lot. Whenever I handle it in person it just doesn't seem like the quality is there. Lots of made in China pieces as well. 

I do like what he's going for though. A southern country type of thing.


----------



## AlanC

All the stuff I bought was made in Italy. There was a sweater I considered (also made in Italy), but I wasn't sure about the quality on it. Considering my current sweater to cold days ratio I certainly didn't need it. 

Billy Reid is too hipster with some of his stuff, but a lot of it looks great. His bow ties are right on the money.


----------



## firedancer

^ hmm, maybe I need to find the stuff that isn't in the rail section at Nordys!


----------



## Topsider

AlanC said:


> Billy Reid is too hipster with some of his stuff, but a lot of it looks great. His bow ties are right on the money.


Billy Reid is hipster. Period.


----------



## P Hudson

firedancer said:


> ^^ who is that Alan?


I was too embarrassed to ask, so just assumed it was Spielberg and moved on.


----------



## The Rambler

All those beautiful sweaters, AlanC, and you up and move to Alabama. I'm hoping to see a few up on the exchange.


----------



## AlanC

The Rambler said:


> All those beautiful sweaters, AlanC, and you up and move to Alabama. I'm hoping to see a few up on the exchange.


Ha ha--I did a bit of a thinning out last year. There's no doubt I have more than anyone needs, even in a cold climate. Still, there are very few in the bunch I could bear to let go.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> A picture with me and my new best friend (well okay, he agreed to take a picture with me).
> 
> He did say he liked my shoes, although failed to comment on the vintage BB OCBD popover


nephew,
j&j baby powder will restore your bb bucks


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I worked at that restaurant during grad school. Great place. I hear he's friends with the owner.



AlanC said:


>


----------



## P Hudson

"Boys of summer in their ruin" and all that. The death throes of a spectacular shirt. How long till the collar falls off completely? I'll miss this old friend, limited to Saturdays for the past couple years.

BB ocbd:


----------



## LouB

Norman Hilton blazer from the vault of Thom Browne's Schooldays.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> "Boys of summer in their ruin" and all that. The death throes of a spectacular shirt. How long till the collar falls off completely? I'll miss this old friend, limited to Saturdays for the past couple years.


If the other side of the collar looks OK, a good tailor can flip it over.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> If the other side of the collar looks OK, a good tailor can flip it over.


Maybe I waited too long.

BB sack, BB square, BB ocbd, Gant tie, LE khakis, Rancourt mocs, old BB shirt with unlined and unfused collar:








Another question: is my outfit the TNSIL equivalent of a mullet: business on top, party on the bottom?


----------



## Hardiw1

P Hudson said:


> Another question: is my outfit the TNSIL equivalent of a mullet: business on top, party on the bottom?


The El Camino of trad.


----------



## Billax

LouB said:


> Norman Hilton blazer from the vault of Thom Browne's Schooldays.


Many elements to like in that outfit, LouB! Nice.


----------



## stcolumba

Mostly a BB day.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The sock experiments continue. BB for today.

Stcolumba -Impeccable as always.

LouB - Looking very nice as well.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hardiw1 said:


> The El Camino of trad.


It's all a matter of personal taste!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
WouldaShoulda, that vehicle is nothing short of absolutely magnificent! Thanks for sharing the picture with us.


----------



## Taken Aback

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's all a matter of personal taste!!


Took me a second to figure out which was the front and back on that.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree, Eagle. Recently forced to replace the farmette pickup, and had SWMBO agreed to an El Camino, until she learned they didn't have 4wd.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## WouldaShoulda

Taken Aback said:


> Took me a second to figure out which was the front and back on that.


That's why there is a big arrow on the side pointing to the front!!



The Rambler said:


> I agree, Eagle. Recently forced to replace the farmette pickup, and had SWMBO agreed to an El Camino, until she learned they didn't have 4wd.


That's why my Mid-life crisis mobile went from a new Dodge Challenger to an e350 4matic.

I should lose more arguments like that one!!


----------



## Billax

Dropping off the boy for his Freshman year at college. Weather: 73º mostly sunny, light breezes.




























O'Connell's Pincord jacket
BB PPBD shirt
J.Press Summer Silk tie
LE twill trousers
Wigwam socks
Rancourt buckle loafers


----------



## Hardiw1

The Rambler said:


> until she learned they didn't have 4wd.


Would she agree to this?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


>


The pincord jacket with the raw silk tie is perfect, simply perfect.

Rambler - So many elements, but together it looks very simple and cool.

WouldaShoulda - Nice wheels, and a perfect illustration of when losing is winning.


----------



## P Hudson

For a moment I thought I had wandered into the "Trad cars" thread.

BB 3/2 jacket, BB Country Club shirt, LE sort of bronze colored khakis:


----------



## Sir Cingle

That is fantastic, Billax! Very nice combo, and I love the tie.


----------



## Hardiw1

That did take a weird turn that ended up at a jacked up El Camino, we should be proud.

Wonderful Billax, Rambler, and PHudson. Very nicely done all around.


----------



## pusso

Recently retired, although my clothes are all expensive but classic, I think I currently fit the Trad label!!

Today I'm wearing:

Ashworth v neck navy lambswool jumper
Charles Tyrwhitt blue hairline and white shirt (excellent value for the low price)
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke 21oz Japanese Kurabo jeans - indestructible!

At home-
Fitflops black suede Gogh sandals

To go out-
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket (new bespoke jacket in the mail)
Crockett and Jones black French calf monk shoes - getting very worn now

Walking stick as I've got severe osteoporosis of the hips and spine.


----------



## JCarpenter

Hello. This is my first official post here at Andy's forum. Today was a t-shirt and jeans day. However tomorrow is Nantucket red BB trousers, RL navy polo and the always dependable since youth Sperry Top Siders. I hope to learn much here while developing a classic and timeless traditional wardrobe. Thank you.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> For a moment I thought I had wandered into the "Trad cars" thread.
> 
> BB 3/2 jacket, BB Country Club shirt, LE sort of bronze colored khakis:
> View attachment 5047
> View attachment 5048


Great matching and contrasting of patterns. Good color coordination. One of your best posts.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

P.Hudson - You are Mr. Consistency.


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the kind words friends. I've been enjoying the thread lately.



Billax said:


> O'Connell's Pincord jacket
> BB PPBD shirt
> J.Press Summer Silk tie
> LE twill trousers
> Wigwam socks
> Rancourt buckle loafers


Sharp as ever. Are these the same Rancourts as in previous pictures, or do you have a light pair and a dark pair? If so, I like both.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

pusso said:


> Recently retired, although my clothes are all expensive but classic, I think I currently fit the Trad label!!


I'm aiming for the Lionel Hardcastle look myself!!


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Sharp as ever. Are these the same Rancourts as in previous pictures, or do you have a light pair and a dark pair? If so, I like both.


Same pair, bad lighting. Thanks.


----------



## P Hudson

Struggling to avoid the Pat Boone look (not that I have anything against him: I used to have a Pat Boone 8 track):

Orvis jacket, BB ocbd (unlined, unfused--good old days), Cambridge gray trousers, LE A&S belt, Pantharella lt blue socks, and white bucks:


----------



## Pully

Billax said:


> Dropping off the boy for his Freshman year at college. Weather: 73º mostly sunny, light breezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O'Connell's Pincord jacket
> BB PPBD shirt
> J.Press Summer Silk tie
> LE twill trousers
> Wigwam socks
> Rancourt buckle loafers


Fantastic--that style of raw/tussah silk tie is one of my summertime favorites.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few partial pics to keep the thread moving.










Worn last night to dinner. Topsiders + frayed khakis = total comfort


















Today, a little pink (Hyde Park OCBD) and blue (BB Clipper Blue Shetland). Always freezing in the tundra that is the office.


----------



## Ensiferous

oxford cloth button down, I like your socks in the image at the top of this page.

BTW, what did you end up doing with the BB sack blazer you were debating?


----------



## Himself

oxford cloth button down said:


> A few partial pics to keep the thread moving.


It's hard to believe my Topsiders used to look just like yours:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous - Well, they have ordered a few jackets for me to try at BB. All I can do now is wait and hope for the best. I should be heading there over the weekend. My fingers are crossed.

Himself - Don't worry mine are very new and I am sure that yours are much more comfortable.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

OCBD: You look good in pink shirts, and are making me want one even more.


----------



## Hardiw1

OCBD keep us updated on the progress of the jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, BB shirt (terrible thing, but looks nice), BB square, Khakis, mocs:


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> J Press sack, BB shirt (terrible thing, but looks nice), BB square, Khakis, mocs:


Wonderful blazer! Liking, especially, the pocket square.


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


> Wonderful blazer! Liking, especially, the pocket square.


Thanks. I got that square from our very own sales forum. It has so many different colors that it's like a chameleon: everything depends on how it is placed, blues and greens on one side, reds and yellows on the other.


----------



## The Rambler

Standard stuff, but I wanted to show off my brand new grenadine fina from Chipp2. Paul has these handmade, in about a dozen beautiful colors. For $47.50, plus $7.50 shipping for up to three ties, they are a remarkable bargain for an exquisitely made grenadine. Ordered Monday, arrived Thursday. I have quite a few grosas from Hober, which I love, but these finas from Paul Winston are just as nice. I'll be going back for more.


----------



## Billax

Very nice look, Rambler – and excellent information.


----------



## hardline_42

The Rambler said:


> Standard stuff, but I wanted to show off my brand new grenadine fina from Chipp2. Paul has these handmade, in about a dozen beautiful colors. For $47.50, plus $7.50 shipping for up to three ties, they are a remarkable bargain for an exquisitely made grenadine. Ordered Monday, arrived Thursday. I have quite a few grosas from Hober, which I love, but these finas from Paul Winston are just as nice. I'll be going back for more.


It looks great, Rambler. I had a green one on order for a special occasion but he didn't get them in stock in time so I had to cancel it. Paul sent me a hand written apology along with swatches of every color they offer and the fabric is exquisite. I'll definitely have to put a few on order after that (and seeing the finished product on you).


----------



## stcolumba

Getting fired up for Saturday night. I wish that was going to Texas for the game.


----------



## P Hudson

Great looks around here!

J Press shaggy tweed, BB uni-stripe, worsted trousers, FLS pennys in #8:


----------



## workthatwedo

All thrifted: BB suit, BB shirt, tie from thrift exchange, Nord-strom shoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A great thrifting find has left you looking good! Your tie choice provides the perfect accent piece. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour

The Rambler said:


> Standard stuff, but I wanted to show off my brand new grenadine fina from Chipp2. Paul has these handmade, in about a dozen beautiful colors. For $47.50, plus $7.50 shipping for up to three ties, they are a remarkable bargain for an exquisitely made grenadine. Ordered Monday, arrived Thursday. I have quite a few grosas from Hober, which I love, but these finas from Paul Winston are just as nice. I'll be going back for more.


Very nice. I wholeheartedly endorse the recommendation of Sam Hober too - I have about five grenadines from David now.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> Getting fired up for Saturday night. I wish that was going to Texas for the game.


Not your usual impeccable simplicity, StC, but I like it a lot.


----------



## dorji

^ Agreed- that is a solid tie too, by the way.


Somebody asked about this hat last time- it is just a Bailey's, made with two colors of straw. Low-end panama to be sure, but I would trash a nicer one. Heck I've trashed this one- brims all crooked. Whatever. :icon_smile:


----------



## dorji

Phudson- solid as usual.

Workthat- great thrift finds, looking good!

Rambler- the new tie is nice, but that jacket intrigues me. A suit?? And what about that buttonhole? I like the lapel edges...


----------



## Billax

Like the look, Dorji! Particularly like the slightly higher rise in those seersuckers. Gives a long, lean profile to the outfit.


----------



## The Rambler

dorji said:


> Rambler- the new tie is nice, but that jacket intrigues me. A suit?? And what about that buttonhole? I like the lapel edges...


Thanks, Dorj. No, it's a blazer all the way, as you would know if the pic included the buttons, which it doesn't. When you get to be 65, imho, a blue blazer is ok, but it needs to have a veteran look. This one is about 25 years old, bespoke, and it's seen a lot of use. As I've often come close to saying on the forum, it's ultimately worth the extra bucks to get something like a blue blazer really well made. The difference really shows up when it's in its 3d decade. The Andover bb you showed recently is a good example of something that looks like it will get better and better over time. You want your clothes to look like they've been through a lot with you, like they've taken on your shape through loyalty. It's a great waste to put in many years and have the thing fall apart on you, just when it's starting to patinate.


----------



## The Rambler

also, I have to say that your theory on Panamas is wrong - a decent montecristi is way way tougher than an inexpensive cuenca, and thus cheaper in the long run: though i do like the one you're sporting.


----------



## Billax

Just a few days until Labor Day....


----------



## The Rambler

love it, and I think the pocket square is just the thing for the outfit, to balance the plain upper half with the lively lower.


----------



## Jack1425

The Rambler said:


> Standard stuff, but I wanted to show off my brand new grenadine fina from Chipp2. Paul has these handmade, in about a dozen beautiful colors. For $47.50, plus $7.50 shipping for up to three ties, they are a remarkable bargain for an exquisitely made grenadine. Ordered Monday, arrived Thursday. I have quite a few grosas from Hober, which I love, but these finas from Paul Winston are just as nice. I'll be going back for more.


Rambler, excellent tie and I love the color! I've learned much here over the years and I count your submissions as a significant benefit..

Jack

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jack1425

Billax.. dorji... Excellent as always.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dorji

Billax said:


> ...like the slightly higher rise in those seersuckers...


Thanks Billax- they are the bottom half o a Hardwick suit. I think I will wear the whole rig today w a madras bow. As you said- just a few days of summer left! Great look with the pink (red?) seersucker and colorful square.

Thanks for the jacket info Rambler. As far as the hats go, I am sure that you are right. I think the issue pertains to a fear of quality and/or expensive goods. I have zero issue tromping around in a pair of Aldens, but for whatever reason a comparably priced hat gives me pause. I am sure that after a few wearings it (the nice hat) would lose the illusion of fragility. I will get one someday I'm sure. 
Maybe this is part of the reason people complain about the price of khakis/shoes/ fill in the blank... they are afraid they will ruin things, then begrudgingly settle for less, then complain....
But sinking a substantial (for most people) amount of money into item X carries risk- what if it's not as good as hoped for, or what if it is- but we ruin it... or the item could last 25+ yrs as your blazer has, and continue to look great. 
Okay that's enough outta me :icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler

well, you want to know what you're doing before plunging, but you obviously do.


----------



## Billax

dorji said:


> Great look with the pink (red?) seersucker and colorful square.


Thanks, Dorji. The manufacturer calls it "Berry" and the stripes are very close to Raspberry.

Thanks to you, too, Rambler. Compliments from you two are very nice to receive!


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks for the compliments on my new tie, boys. Jack, that's very flattering. I learn a lot here, too.


----------



## P Hudson

Not particularly trad. Gun Club check, BB striped shirt, LE khakis, AE saddles:


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 75º overcast, a bit humid

At the first concert of the season by the Duke University Symphony Orchestra. An outdoor light classical performance for the opener.




























Seersucker again. The days grow precious few.

JP Gingham seersucker 3/2 sack
BB PPBD
LE Red Wool belt
Bill's M3 Khakis
Wigwam socks
Rancourts


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Very casual in the polo, but it sure was humid. I hope that everyone is enjoying the long weekend!

Billax - The PS really adds something to that outfit. Looks like it was a great day.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, BB 346 shirt in blue, white and tan stripes (overexposed), LE khakis, Rancourt mocs:


----------



## vwguy

Working thru the last of my madras...hard to see from the pic, but the OCBD has madras on the inner collar and cuffs.










Brian


----------



## Billax

Brian,
I'm a fan of the hidden Madras look. Only the wearer knows how cool his shirt is!

I've long thought that the legendary Hopi jeweler and Goldsmith, Charles Loloma, had a good understanding of hidden beauty. Here are two photos of Loloma bracelets:









This Ladies bracelet shows everything it's got to the world. It certainly is attractive.









This Ladies bracelet reveals its beauty only to the owner. Only she knows the beauty that lies beneath the surface.

Cool, eh?


----------



## vwguy

^^^ Very cool indeed!

Brian


----------



## salgy

saying goodbye to my seersucker for the year... always a sad day...










Suit: BB Cambridge 3/2 seersucker in slate grey
Shirt: BB
Tie: charcoal grills (fitting for today!) by sero (don't know much about the company, but i think it is a cheap vineyard vines knockoff)










Shoes: AE Strawfut in brown & linen


----------



## dorji

Nice looking seersucker Salgy. How do you like the Canbridge fit?

Those Strawfut look like a good fit for you too!


----------



## salgy

dorji said:


> How do you like the Canbridge fit?


Love it... I did have to size up from my "normal" BB size...


----------



## Billax

Very nice look, Salgy! Last day of seersucker for me, too.

Weather in Durham: 80º scattered clouds, a little humid.




























J. Press tropical wool Blazer
BB OCBD
Knottery Silk Knit Tie
Tie Bar Pocket Square
PF Seersucker 6 Button vest
Orvis Gold Coast belt
LE Linen trou
Vanucci Cotton Lisle OTC socks
AE Broadstreets


----------



## salgy

Billax, love the vest... was it part of a 3 piece suit? or did you find it separately?!?


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Salgy. Part of a 3 Piece suit.


----------



## inq89

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 75º overcast, a bit humid
> 
> At the first concert of the season by the Duke University Symphony Orchestra. An outdoor light classical performance for the opener.
> 
> Seersucker again. The days grow precious few.
> 
> JP Gingham seersucker 3/2 sack
> BB PPBD
> LE Red Wool belt
> Bill's M3 Khakis
> Wigwam socks
> Rancourts


Awesome look per usual! Ive been to the Duke symphony a few times, as well as the outdoor concert series at the Warehouse District / Ballpark. Perhaps I'll spot you one of these days!


----------



## K Street

This is where I come when I want to feel unique :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Billax

Funny, K Street! You and Salgy: separated at birth?


----------



## Billax

inq89 said:


> Awesome look per usual! Ive been to the Duke symphony a few times, as well as the outdoor concert series at the Warehouse District / Ballpark. Perhaps I'll spot you one of these days!


That would be great! I'd look forward to hoisting one with you. I'll buy if you spot me first. Otherwise, it's on you!


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> That would be great! I'd look forward to hoisting one with you. I'll buy if you spot me first. Otherwise, it's on you!


I love this reply. It perfectly captures the civility and cordiality that this forum represents to so many of us.


----------



## salgy

K street... Digging the shoes :biggrin2:


----------



## Doctor Damage

AlanC said:


> He did say he liked my shoes, although failed to comment on the vintage BB OCBD popover.


Funny how people edit things subconsciously; the shoes are unremarkable, but the shirt is tremendously cool and it's what I would have noticed.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Ensiferous said:


> hardline_42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of loafers are those? I know SAS and some of the old Dexters had that seam on the plug, just inside of the saddle-stitched toe. Not exactly traditional, but I like that detail.
> 
> 
> 
> they are the SAS Penny.
Click to expand...

I thought so. Have they re-introduced those again? They were the best of the lower-end penny loafers. And the same is entirely traditional.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

dorji said:


> ^ Agreed- that is a solid tie too, by the way.
> 
> Somebody asked about this hat last time- it is just a Bailey's, made with two colors of straw. Low-end panama to be sure, but I would trash a nicer one. Heck I've trashed this one- brims all crooked. Whatever. :icon_smile:


Loving the rise on those trousers!!

Nice to see everyone's Labor Day last hurrah!!


----------



## Eric W S

salgy said:


> saying goodbye to my seersucker for the year... always a sad day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Suit: BB Cambridge 3/2 seersucker in slate grey
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: charcoal grills (fitting for today!) by sero (don't know much about the company, but i think it is a cheap vineyard vines knockoff)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes: AE Strawfut in brown & linen


Sero was not a cheap Vineyard Vines Knockoff. One of the great NE shirtmakers to the Ivy League. Vineyard Vines apes Sero on more than one occasion. Quality pieces to be sure.


----------



## Topsider

Eric W S said:


> Sero was not a cheap Vineyard Vines Knockoff. One of the great NE shirtmakers to the Ivy League. Vineyard Vines apes Sero on more than one occasion. Quality pieces to be sure.


That tie doesn't look vintage. Modern Sero is just a name. It's all made overseas, and quality is average, at best. The old Sero is long gone.


----------



## CMDC

Today was the maiden voyage of the newly acquired Teba jacket...

Wool/linen Teba jacket from Burgos of Madrid
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
JPress tie
BB khakis
AE Grayson


----------



## roman totale XVII

^^^ me encanta!


----------



## salgy

Topsider said:


> That tie doesn't look vintage. Modern Sero is just a name. It's all made overseas, and quality is average, at best. The old Sero is long gone.


You are correct, sir... Non-vintage...


----------



## dorji

I would say that the teba was a great success CMDC!


----------



## Roycru

All BB except for LE trousers and Florsheim shoes.....


----------



## Billax

Excellent as usual, Sir! The Spectators look great.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

On a foggy morning, back in the uniform with a J.Press flap pocket.

Roycru - Very nice.

Cmdc - Looks cool. Thanks for posting a pic.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this morning: 76º 87% humidity, occasional light showers.




























Back from the morning constitutional. Ugly weather for a walk!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> On a foggy morning, back in the uniform with a J.Press flap pocket.


I have always wanted this shirt. It looks great.


----------



## Pink and Green

I almost never post here, as I consider my manner of dress to be slightly boring. Maybe if I get some more key items I could dress it up a bit.


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax said:


>


Great shirt Billax. I love those s/s Madras; thin & light, they comprise the core of my hot weather survival gear.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack (not navy), Hyde Park in white, Polo tie, LE khakis, Rancourt mocs:


----------



## workthatwedo

Norman Hilton (from TOF thrift exchange), BB tie (thrifted and looks like I let my knot get a little off at some point today), BB shirt (thrifted), chinos (cheap... target maybe)


----------



## stcolumba

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## workthatwedo

Nice houndstooth bow. I wish I could find a nice houndstooth coat. May the thrifts provide me with this one day (the coat, not trip).


----------



## ArtVandalay

LE shirt 
LE casual chinos
Bean mocs
LE socks
Eliza B belt
Timex on knottery strap


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen! Looking mighty fine as always. OCBD reminds me that I should get a couple of flap pocket button down shirts for casual wear...

Tonight I did a little test drive of my newly acquired sport coat from CMDC (and the rain coat I've had for months but barely had cause to use). I may need to take it in a bit at the chest and waist, but otherwise it looks and feels great. It's one of those interesting sack coats from the '60s made with two buttons and side vents rather than the archetypical three/two centre vent configuration.

The great thing, though: After we were done with dinner and ready to get the check, we discussed the possibility of dessert and decided to just grab Dairy Queen on the way home since this place was already stretching our wallets. Lo and behold, our friendly waitress returned and this exchange took place. "So, would you two like a dessert on the house?" We both look at each other and, as if on cue, "... on the house?" She responds, "Well, you two are just so cute and nicely dressed on your date, so we'll give you a dessert free of charge." Dumbfounded, we both say we would like that very much and thank her profusely. I guess wearing a coat and tie really does have its perks. (Though I think half of it is we were nicer than the drunk people around us who couldn't bother to thank, look in the eye, or generally act civilised when the staff were talking to them...)

Anyways, I'm not so sure this outfit worked. I think it's the tie. Open to constructive criticism here.


----------



## Balfour

^ Great story, Jovan - a very 1950s vibe. 

Love the raincoat. (I'm guessing the temperatures drop quite a lot in NM at night, but presumably it would have been too hot for the day?)

What trousers did you wear with the odd jacket - couldn't quite make out in the pic, but I was wondering whether there was sufficient contrast from what I could see?


----------



## Jovan

Thanks! 

The raincoat was necessary only because it was pouring for hours, which is rare here in NM. It gets colder at night but not too significantly so.

Those are simple grey flannels from L.L. Bean.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed, young man, it looks as if the New Mexico climate is very, very agreeable for you and your lady! I'm sure you both enjoyed your dessert.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Great fit on everything, Jovan. Did you get any use out of your muted green Madras this summer? My envy for that jacket abounds.


----------



## stcolumba

Very much liking Jovan's sport coat. Nicely matched with the solid tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nice post Jovan. Looking good in the raincoat.

St. columba - You should pick up a flap pocket. I know that you could make it look good!


----------



## Jack1425

stcolumba said:


> Very much liking Jovan's sport coat. Nicely matched with the solid tie.


I agree!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Billax

In San Francisco for a few days. Going to a House Tour honoring the Wrightian architect who designed a series of Usonian homes in the San Francisco Bay Area in the 1950s. Weather should be great. Highs in the upper 60s to low 70s, with mostly sunny skies.





































J. Press District Check Tweed
LE OCBD
Polo Pheasant tie
Royal Silk Pocket Square
AE Cordovan Belt
LE Chinos
Wigwam Socks
AE Shell Cordovan Kenwood loafers


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Billax: This is nothing short of fantastic!


----------



## P Hudson

Spring is in the air. J Press sack, BB striped shirt and square, LE khakis, tan bucks:


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Indeed, young man, it looks as if the New Mexico climate is very, very agreeable for you and your lady! I'm sure you both enjoyed your dessert.


The strawberry shortcake was pretty damn good, as was the main course.

If anyone visits Albuquerque, make sure to check out The Elephant Bar, but make reservations ahead of time for weekends -- it's a pretty "in" restaurant at the moment.



ArtVandalay said:


> Great fit on everything, Jovan. Did you get any use out of your muted green Madras this summer? My envy for that jacket abounds.


Thank you. The picture doesn't show it, but the flannels are very relaxed in fit, I may actually trim those down a bit. I did indeed get some good wear out of the madras, but not as much as I hoped.



stcolumba said:


> Very much liking Jovan's sport coat. Nicely matched with the solid tie.


Really? I thought the choice of tie may have been the weakest link. I might have gone with a navy silk knit in hindsight, but thanks.

The tie is not exactly solid, but the fabric is very refined looking and knots beautifully, something the angle of these pictures don't show too well. (Thanks to upr_crust who sent it to me.) Here's a better close up.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Nice post Jovan. Looking good in the raincoat.
> 
> St. columba - You should pick up a flap pocket. I know that you could make it look good!


Thanks. It was on clearance for $60 at Banana Republic! Sometimes they do have nice classic pieces there, even if I'm not the biggest fan of their suits and shirts. It's also unfortunate that many things that used to be made decently are going to Chinese production with a somewhat noticeable drop in quality... I remember getting nice Italian made ties there and at Express before they both went to lesser standards. 

However, did you mean me or St. Columba? I don't recall him discussing your flap pocket shirts, but I could be wrong.



Jack1425 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> St. columba - You should pick up a flap pocket. I know that you could make it look good!


When I do, I should insist that J Press give you a commission for making the sale. :smile:


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Sir Cingle. Very much appreciated!

The architect being honored at yesterday's house tour will turn 96 years old next month. Very few architects who worked in the heyday of modernist architecture remain with us today. I consider myself lucky to have been a steward of one of his masterpieces.

When I saw him yesterday, I loved his outfit and asked if I could post it on the forum. He agreed, with the proviso that I mention he gets all his bows from Beau Ties of Vermont! Here he is during his talk:










B.S. in Architecture, Cornell, Class of 1939

A few pictures of his work can be seen in one of the albums on my forum profile:


----------



## BiffBiffster

Great stuff, Billax. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Balfour

He's certainly looking sharp for 95!


----------



## efdll

Great work! Modernism at its yummiest, paradoxical as that may sound. And now I understand your outstanding sense of style. Is your jacket a homage?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday at a late afternoon outdoor wedding. It was actually very nice and I had a great time. I was caught off guard by how many complements I received from under 30 crowd and how many jokes I received about if I was running for office.

Jacket - BB 3/2 Poplin blazer - Being that I am still in the midst of the quest for a sack blazer that fits me perfectly I made due with this poplin one that I received off the thrift exchange.

Shirt - LE OCBD

Tie - Vintage YSL (from the Trad Tie Box)

Trousers- J.Crew Flannels

Billax - Great pheasant tie.


----------



## Topsider

^ Silly people. Everyone knows that if you're running for office, you wear a light blue tie.


----------



## Billax

efdll said:


> Great work! Modernism at its yummiest, paradoxical as that may sound. And now I understand your outstanding sense of style. Is your jacket a homage?


Subconciously, probably so. Architects of the 50s and 60s were among the "tweediest" of all professionals, and it would be well worth someone's time to catalog that sub-sector of the Ivy League style.


----------



## stcolumba

Wow, OCBD! This looks splendid. Clean, crisp, simple, and neat. Another lesson is "less is more". Maybe you ought to consider running for office. :smile:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

OCBD: You did a lot more than "make due" with that blazer. You look very sharp.

Billax: Thank you for sharing some photos from your expedition. As a bit of an architecture buff, I'll admit I felt a pang of jealousy when you described your itinerary, and so I really appreciate your taking the time to share some of it with us.


----------



## Balfour

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday at a late afternoon outdoor wedding. It was actually very nice and I had a great time. I was caught off guard by how many complements I received from under 30 crowd and how many jokes I received about if I was running for office.
> 
> Jacket - BB 3/2 Poplin blazer - Being that I am still in the midst of the quest for a sack blazer that fits me perfectly I made due with this poplin one that I received off the thrift exchange.
> 
> Shirt - LE OCBD
> 
> Tie - Vintage YSL (from the Trad Tie Box)
> 
> Trousers- J.Crew Flannels
> 
> Billax - Great pheasant tie.


Very nice, OCBD. Getting the contrast right between the grey and blue is always a tricky one with that combination but you've nailed it. Exhibit A of the rebuttal for those bothersome people who think this is a "security guard" look. What buttons do you have on that jacket?


----------



## Billax




----------



## conductor

Today's church get-up


----------



## stcolumba

Billax never disappoints. There's always something unique and worth looking at a 2nd time.

Liking Conductor's sweater.


----------



## Col. Mustard

Aha, so THIS is where the cool kids are hanging out.

Just passing through, but in regard to this:









I say this:










Look at the blonde lady on the left. She's especially pleased.


----------



## pusso

I think as my style is very uniform and simple it fits here better than in the Fashion Forum.

In Autumnal England I'm wearing:

Ashworth v neck navy lambswool golf sweater
TMLewin light blue end on end stripe with white shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke 21oz Japanese jeans

Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket


----------



## Walter Denton

Billax -

I never fail to be impressed with your style and in particular how you manage to achieve the perfect "no-break" in your trousers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words. It was nice to dress up a bit.

and as for the buttons on the jacket Balfour.


----------



## Topsider

Vintage Nelles whale buckle. Belt from belts.com. BB shirt, PRL shorts. Not seen: Rancourt Ranger mocs.


----------



## Sir Cingle

There's some great stuff here.

Killer pants, Billax.

Great belt, Topsider.


----------



## Billax

Thanks to:
Biffbiffster, Balfour, efdll, ocbd, and Youthful Repp-robate for their comments on my dapper architect. And thanks to Sir Cingle, stcolumba, and Walter Denton for their encouraging comments on my apparel for the day. I am most thankful for your comments.

A quick comment on the yellow Gingham trousers: They were a purchase from deep within the vaults of O'Connell's Clothing. They are, I believe, quite old - perhaps from the 1960s. Their style and fit is what I have heard called "Collegiate cut" - with a very slim fit. The leg opening on these pants is 15.5" and they are a cut that I wore many years ago, during my undergraduate days. I like this cut and rarely find it available today. I am quite uncertain about how my VERY old fashioned dress will be received. Therefore, your compliments are both encouraging and – in many ways – a relief. Thank you all!


----------



## Jovan

Hey guys, I've gotten some praise on my recent outfits, but the comment on Billax' break reminds me: How is the break on my trousers, both the khakis and the grey flannels? I've gone to a 30" inseam, which is just about the point of no break (and sounds like I'm talking about surfing), but does it work for me? Like I've said before, be honest. I like constructive criticism.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday at a late afternoon outdoor wedding. It was actually very nice and I had a great time. I was caught off guard by how many complements I received from under 30 crowd and how many jokes I received about if I was running for office.
> 
> Jacket - BB 3/2 Poplin blazer - Being that I am still in the midst of the quest for a sack blazer that fits me perfectly I made due with this poplin one that I received off the thrift exchange.
> 
> Shirt - LE OCBD
> 
> Tie - Vintage YSL (from the Trad Tie Box)
> 
> Trousers- J.Crew Flannels
> 
> Billax - Great pheasant tie.


That is pretty awesome. Looks straight out of a 1950s Yale yearbook. Your lady is very charming as well.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was caught off guard by how many complements I received from under 30 crowd and how many jokes I received about if I was running for office.


This outfit is superb. It is a reminder to me that the classic look you are wearing will always make a tremendous impact on others. Well done, OCBD!


----------



## Orgetorix

Poor pictures today, but you get the idea.
Vintage H. Freeman sack
BB shirt & tie
Faconnable square
Nettleton shoes


----------



## CMDC

Bit of a French twist today...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
Charvet shirt
Hermes tie
BB khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax/Jovan - Thank you kindly.


----------



## Balfour

Thanks for sight of the buttons, OCBD. Gilt blazer buttons come in for some unfair flack as well, and I was rather hoping that they were gilt! I have blue odd jackets in both brass and brown horn, and - to Shaver's shock, no doubt - find them incredibly versatile.


----------



## Billax

Weather in San Francisco at the Ocean: 65º and overcast.

First kid on the block with a sweater on!










LL Bean Shetland
BB Uni stripe OCBD
Sam Hober tie


----------



## AncientMadder

^^ Billax: Funny enough, I was just eying that same Macclesfield, in navy, on Sam Hober's site tonight. Marinella has a tie with the same print. You've sold me on it!



CMDC said:


> Bit of a French twist today...
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer
> Charvet shirt
> Hermes tie
> BB khakis
> Alden Cape Cod bits


I like it. I also wore a 3/2 Brooks sack blazer and an Hermes tie today.


----------



## hookem12387

It's been awhile, so I thought I'd post despite the poor picture. The reason it's been awhile is because I finally became a contributing member of society (got a job). It's a casual firm, so I'm in khakis or other slacks, an ocbd, tie, and blazer most of the time. Suit tomorrow, though.

Brooks sack blazer, LE Hyde Park, J Crew (harry potter colored) tie, J crew chinos, alden bits, beltmaster strap with a Mashburn buckle (thanks to Trip for the tip on the buckle/belt).


----------



## Topsider

^ Congrats on the job. Looking good!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, hookem! Congratulations on landing a job!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hookem - Looking good my friend. Congratulations on the job.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Hookem: It is young achievers such as yourself who give us all hope for a brighter future! Congratulations on the new job!


----------



## CMDC

Looking good Hookem. Now fill those bookcases.

Towncraft 3/2 glenplaid sportcoat
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
JPress tie
BB khakis
AE Sanford (thanks 32RnR)


----------



## stcolumba

Congrats, Hookem. Nice belt!


----------



## stcolumba

Much needed mid morning cuppa.


----------



## FLMike

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks sack blazer, LE Hyde Park, J Crew (harry potter colored) tie, J crew chinos, alden bits, beltmaster strap with a Mashburn buckle (thanks to Trip for the tip on the buckle/belt).


Great looking rig, hookem. I happen to have on the exact same belt/buckle combo today, along with brown Gucci bits. By the way, I consider those Florida State colors (not harry potter)!


----------



## Balfour

hookem12387 said:


> It's been awhile, so I thought I'd post despite the poor picture. The reason it's been awhile is because I finally became a contributing member of society (got a job). It's a casual firm, so I'm in khakis or other slacks, an ocbd, tie, and blazer most of the time. Suit tomorrow, though.
> 
> Brooks sack blazer, LE Hyde Park, J Crew (harry potter colored) tie, J crew chinos, alden bits, beltmaster strap with a Mashburn buckle (thanks to Trip for the tip on the buckle/belt).


Hookem, your definition of "casual" is great to see!:thumbs-up:


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks for the very kind words, all. 

FLCracka: that's very true, I'm not sure why I hadnt thought of that, i guess because I actually purchased the tie for a midnight showing of HP6.

Oh, and OCBD: awesome! Absolutely flawless.


----------



## dorji

^They are also U of MN colors. Congratulations on the job! Looking very good.

Billax- outstanding looks lately, esp the press jacket + pheasant tie. Those gingham pants are nice too- I have had my eye on some challis w ducks from Oconnell for about two years now.... somebody's gotta do it!!

OCBD- great jacket, you wear the jacket+tie very well. How is your blazer search coming? Have you ever considered getting one made from the pattern of the poplin jacket you have on?? It looks like a good fit.


----------



## dorji

StColumba what is that nice looking tie?


----------



## Beefeater

Great news Hook em'. From one Longhorn to another, many congrats. Keep up the great postings and don't mind all those Aggies in Houston (after all, they're in the SEC now anyway).


----------



## stcolumba

dorji said:


> StColumba what is that nice looking tie?


It is a wool tie from Ferragamo. I know that the maker is not a trad or prep brand name, but I like the fabric and its simplicity. Maybe this is a better view:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, back in a sweater (BB Saxxon)!

Hookem - Thanks!

Stcolumba - We know that names don't matter. Items can/should be purchases on merit alone.


----------



## dorji

stcolumba said:


> .. but I like the fabric and its simplicity.


Me too.


----------



## stcolumba

Mostly Brooks Bros. And a much needed Starbucks "fix".


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, back in a sweater (BB Saxxon)!


I covet this sweater. Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## CMDC

LE chambray sport coat
BB gingham
PRL tie
BB khakis
Sebago mocs


----------



## dorji

^Real nice CMDC. I may get one more wear out of my chambray... maybe.

Great looking cable knit OCBD.


----------



## P Hudson

BB herringbone sack, BB Polo Shirt, LE tie, wool trousers, navy socks, AE Hanovers:


----------



## Jovan

CMDC: I considered getting that when it went on clearance to almost nothing. How is it? The quarters look a little straight for my liking.

P Hudson: Perfect American shoulder on that sport coat. Have I said that before? Perhaps. I will say it again.


----------



## CMDC

^Thanks. Its an odd fitting jacket, as almost all LEs are on me. Fits weird through the shoulders, kind of rising up at the neck. If it hadn't been $30 I probably would have returned it. Good for warmer weather though.


----------



## CMDC

All Brooks except JPress pink ocbd and AE Waldens


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## The Rambler

Back to work, alas. Chipp2 grenadine (poorly tied), BB shirt, suit made of Holland and Sherry cloth:


----------



## The Rambler

Sharp as ever, Ensiferous. Beautiful kilim, too.


----------



## Ensiferous

^Thanks Rambler^


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous- Great rig, and slick photography as well. I have a question about the Press blazer, since the close up of the buttons confirms that I have the exact same one. Do you find those buttons to feel and sound (when the cuff buttons rattle around) cheap...almost like plastic? I have a BB sack blazer that also has Waterbury buttons, but those seem to feel/sound much more metallic and higher quality. I've considered replacing the ones on my Press, but not sure it's worth the money and effort.


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> I have a question about the Press blazer, since the close up of the buttons confirms that I have the exact same one. Do you find those buttons to feel and sound (when the cuff buttons rattle around) cheap...almost like plastic? I have a BB sack blazer that also has Waterbury buttons, but those seem to feel/sound much more metallic and higher quality. I've considered replacing the ones on my Press, but not sure it's worth the money and effort.


The Waterbury buttons on my J. Press blazer feel similarly cheap, although they are not. I concur, replacing them probably isn't worth it, unless I decided to go for monogrammed buttons or something.


----------



## FLMike

Topsider- Just curious, why do you say, "...although they are not."?


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> Topsider- Just curious, why do you say, "...although they are not."?


Waterbury are generally considered to be quality buttons. I have no idea as to their retail prices, as I've never purchased any separately.


----------



## Ensiferous

FLCracka said:


> Ensiferous- Great rig, and slick photography as well. I have a question about the Press blazer, since the close up of the buttons confirms that I have the exact same one. Do you find those buttons to feel and sound (when the cuff buttons rattle around) cheap...almost like plastic? I have a BB sack blazer that also has Waterbury buttons, but those seem to feel/sound much more metallic and higher quality. I've considered replacing the ones on my Press, but not sure it's worth the money and effort.


Thanks FLCracka. I do not find those Waterbury buttons to feel cheap, even though they appear hollow with the outer escutcheon swaged over the base. The loops are sturdy and the quality looks very good to me. I'm glad that they are from CT, USA. But I am probably an easy critic since I don't feel compelled to replace blazer buttons with $300 custom sets.

However, I strongly dislike touching blazer buttons since they jingle, and on this blazer (and most others) I had the cuff buttons spaced apart. I asked Tony at J. Press to set them up the sleeve 1.75", and then 1" apart on-centers, which he did exactly, and he sewed them down securely. No noise from rattling against each other. If they rattle against a table or desk, they don't sound plasticky, as least to me.

I have a blazer button set removed from a retired blazer which are of solid cast yellow metal, but I may not use them again because they land on a table like little ball peen hammers.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Back to work, alas. Chipp2 grenadine (poorly tied), BB shirt, suit made of Holland and Sherry cloth:


Exceptionally sophisticated look, Rambler. Like it a lot!


----------



## P Hudson

LE sweater, RL Polo shirt, LE trousers, Rancourt Mocs:


----------



## BiffBiffster

Topsider said:


> Waterbury are generally considered to be quality buttons. I have no idea as to their retail prices, as I've never purchased any separately.


Quite reasonably priced here:

https://shop.ctstore.com/store/pc/viewCategories.asp?idCategory=19


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Back to work, alas. Chipp2 grenadine (poorly tied), BB shirt, suit made of Holland and Sherry cloth:


I covet this tie. As always, you show refinement and perfect taste.


----------



## stcolumba

Maybe more "dandy" than "trad". :wink2:

What I wore, yesterday, to a scholarship fund-raising luncheon at which I was the main speaker.


----------



## Jack1425

Billax said:


> Exceptionally sophisticated look, Rambler. Like it a lot!


Agreed! I must have a grenadine tie!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Balfour

The Rambler said:


> Back to work, alas. Chipp2 grenadine (poorly tied), BB shirt, suit made of Holland and Sherry cloth:


That is a splendid, conservative look.


----------



## Jack1425

P Hudson said:


> LE sweater, RL Polo shirt, LE trousers, Rancourt Mocs:


PH.. A comfortable looking rig.. I am thinking of giving LE & LLB a go for sweaters this winter as an economy over BB..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jack1425

Visiting grandmother today..

BB Pink OCBD.. Rolled sleeves. 
BB Hudson chinos, tan press surcingle. 
Wigwams
Alden LHS

No name cane thanks to a debilitating bout of Lyme.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Rambler

Jack1425 said:


> Agreed! I must have a grenadine tie!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


My father, in the course of a long and dignified career, never wore any tie except a grenadine tie. He had one in navy and one in burgundy (presumably replaced every so often), which he invariably wore with a dark Brooks Bros suit and a white linen ps. What he lacked in sartorial imagination he made up in _gravitas._

Thanks Billax, StC, Balfour, Swordbearer, and Jack. I value your opinions.


----------



## stcolumba

Top pic brings out the true colors. The cold weather, today, requires some hot chocolate. By the way, the BEST ice cream in Michigan can be found in New Era, a little town on the west side of the State.

*Ramber's* father must have been a real gentleman! Who needs sartorial imagination when one has class and dignity? :smile:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> BB herringbone sack, BB Polo Shirt, LE tie, wool trousers, navy socks, AE Hanovers:


Wonderful throughout, P Hudson. Lovely jacket with what appears to be a great fit.


----------



## The Rambler

Thank you, sir, he was. A lover of good music, too.


----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


> Who needs sartorial imagination when one has class and dignity? :smile:


Thank goodness I have sartorial imagination.


----------



## ColonialBoy

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, back in a sweater (BB Saxxon)!
> 
> Hookem - Thanks!
> 
> Stcolumba - We know that names don't matter. Items can/should be purchases on merit alone.


Like the classic blue university stripe.
Blog looks good too!


----------



## ColonialBoy

The Rambler said:


> Back to work, alas. Chipp2 grenadine (poorly tied), BB shirt, suit made of Holland and Sherry cloth:


Superb. One variation would be a pindot tie, or colored pocket square.


----------



## ColonialBoy

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Channeling Bobby Kennedy?











oxford cloth button down said:


> Tie - Vintage YSL (from the Trad Tie Box)


Another great look. Love these foulard ties, Drakes has them and you and get similar BB pre-owned on ebay.


----------



## The Rambler

ColonialBoy said:


> Superb. One variation would be a pindot tie, or colored pocket square.


Thanks, Wild Colonial Boy. I have been known to wear that suit with just the tie and square you recommend.


----------



## Trip English

It's been a while, but the weather is dipping back into the high 60s and low 70s for at least a little bit each day. This past summer I reverted to mostly shorts and OCBDs which, needless to say, doesn't merit a WAYWT post. Had to dash out so I couldn't take one of the better outdoor photos. Maybe next time.










Polo Jacket
BB Classic Fit Shirt
Polo Tie
Polo Khakis
Belgian Shoes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From yesterday. Just getting around to posting.

Trip - Nice to see you around. Looking good as always.

Colonial boy - Thanks for the kind words and welcome to the forum.

Stcolumba - You have a fellow hot chocolate drinker over here.


----------



## BiffBiffster

stcolumba said:


> By the way, the BEST ice cream in Michigan can be found in New Era, a little town on the west side of the State.


I think you meant:

The BEST ice cream in Michigan can be found in Hudsonville, a little town on the west side of the State.


----------



## FLMike

Trip: Hard to discern many details from that vantage point, but good to see you back. What is BB "Classic Fit"? Traditional?


----------



## Trip English

I think the photo looked better on a 30" monitor. Here's one after a costume change. Picked up these "Redz" at J.Crew. Funny story from J.Crew: I checked out on the 2nd floor and when leaving through the 1st floor I heard a cashier ask a guy "did anyone help you today" to which he pointed at me passing by and said "he did."










And yes, the Classic Fit is the original generously voluptuous fit. I've been picking a few up here and there and have found them quite agreeable.


----------



## The Rambler

I've lately had a feeling that this thread was missing something. Of course: Trip English. OK, though. Nothing tradlier than taking the summer off.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Rambler said:


> Nothing tradlier than taking the summer off.


Hear, hear


----------



## CMDC

Good to see you back Trip.


----------



## P Hudson

Lively thread of late! Nice to see you again, Trip. I still find the Summer pics interesting.

Sunday morning. Orvis jacket, BB blue stripe shirt, LE khakis, AE saddles:


----------



## K Street




----------



## pusso

Today I'm wearing a mix of bespoke and casual...

Ashworth navy blue v neck golf lambswool jumper
Sean O'Flynn bespoke 140s Silvano poplin powder blue shirt
Gieves and Hawkes bespoke 21oz Japanese denim jeans

Fitflops black Gogh suede sandals (as house slippers)

To go out-
Diesel Black Gold black leather jacket
Skethers black nubuck Shape Ups

(Although I seem to wear similar outfits, I do own a wardrobe full of clothes - I just like to wear a few things until they're worn out, buy new ones for the future, then decide what to put next into circulating.Im actually always buying clothes (either online or bespoke as I'm an invalid and don't go out shopping very often) - I just keep my current rotation quite restricted so that I don't wear everything out!)


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm not quite following where the trad connection is in that outfit?


----------



## Balfour

ArtVandalay said:


> I'm not quite following where the trad connection is in that outfit?


There isn't any: Pusso is a troll who posts irrelevant material across the fora as a whole.


----------



## Jovan

ocbd: Can't wait until it's full on sweater weather here too, which should be soon.

K Street: You can't post something like THAT without an explanation!

Balfour: I wouldn't really say troll, but his posting (and clothing) style is quite close to kitonbrioni...

Anyways, here's my contribution for the day.


----------



## stcolumba

BiffBiffster said:


> I think you meant:
> 
> The BEST ice cream in Michigan can be found in Hudsonville, a little town on the west side of the State.


The challenge is ON! :icon_smile:

At New Era, one can see the cows that made the ice cream. Country Dairy is an organic dairy farm.

Is there ever a time when ice cream isn't best?


----------



## stcolumba

Liking Jovan's tie and belt.

OCBD's socks rock.

K Street "dresses up nice". :icon_smile: Nice knot in the bow.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Balfour: I wouldn't really say troll, but his posting (and clothing) style is quite close to kitonbrioni...
> 
> Anyways, here's my contribution for the day.


Pusso is a she, not a he.

Keeping the parking lot secure from theives and vandals, I see. Sorry, couldn't resist. :icon_smile_wink: I like the outfit, save for the shirt...not a fan of that style and it seems to clash with the tie when viewed up close. Also, I'd prefer cuffs on those trous. Nice job overall, though. Now, off to work....hey, no skateboards in this parking lot, son!....


----------



## BiffBiffster

stcolumba said:


> The challenge is ON! :icon_smile:
> 
> At New Era, one can see the cows that made the ice cream. Country Dairy is an organic dairy farm.
> 
> Is there ever a time when ice cream isn't best?


I'll stop in Country Dairy next time I'm in West Michigan. Thanks for clueing me in!


----------



## Walter Denton

The tweed season begins.

LE Harris tweed jacket
Donegal tweed sweater vest
BB OCBD
Bills Khakis


----------



## Trip English

Walter, I don't think I've been on the boards before when you posted, but that is an incredible getup. Fall can't come quick enough.

Jovan, loose the tie bar (forever) and save the shirt for another time. White or ecru will do the job better. Otherwise you're looking mighty crisp.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros on a Sunday mornin'


----------



## stcolumba

BiffBiffster said:


> I'll stop in Country Dairy next time I'm in West Michigan. Thanks for clueing me in!


When you do, order the "How Now Brown Cow Sundae". It's a mortal sin, but worth it. The scenery is spectacular, too.

And, I tip my hat to Hudsonville Ice Cream--the "Official Ice Cream of the Detroit Tigers"!


----------



## Billax

Walter Denton said:


> The tweed season begins.
> 
> LE Harris tweed jacket
> Donegal tweed sweater vest
> BB OCBD
> Bills Khakis


VERY nice look, Walter! I can just about feel the textures through the pixels of my computer screen. Well done, Sir.


----------



## dorji

^ Nicely done WalterD.


----------



## The Rambler

^ agree, excellent, but you might touch up the lapel-roll with an iron and pressing cloth, from behind, to lose the crumpled-in-storage look.


----------



## Bjorn

Jovan said:


> ocbd: Can't wait until it's full on sweater weather here too, which should be soon.
> 
> K Street: You can't post something like THAT without an explanation!
> 
> Balfour: I wouldn't really say troll, but his posting (and clothing) style is quite close to kitonbrioni...
> 
> Anyways, here's my contribution for the day.


Nice. You could go a shade lighter on the trousers. Don't loose the tie bar.


----------



## Bjorn

Balfour said:


> There isn't any: Pusso is a troll who posts irrelevant material across the fora as a whole.


Bit harsh. Not sure it's correct either


----------



## maximar

After 179 posts. Someone got noticed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Walter Denton said:


>


This is awesome. I even like the rumpled jacket.

Jovan, sharp look. I like that shirt with that outfit more than TE, but it isn't the safest choice.


----------



## Walter Denton

Thanks for the comments, everyone. I certainly agree that the jacket could use a pressing. I'm afraid I was overcome with a fit of tweedic enthusiasm on this first really cool morning and just grabbed the jacket out of the closet. I will also criticize the break on the khakis. They came back too long from the tailor and I just haven't been motivated yet to take care of that. Retirement, it seems, has led to a complete breakdown of my standards.


----------



## P Hudson

Hurrah for tweedic enthusiasm!

BB 3/2 darted, navy flannel, BB original polo, AE Stockbridge (#8):


----------



## conductor

Hell yeah!



Walter Denton said:


> The tweed season begins.
> 
> LE Harris tweed jacket
> Donegal tweed sweater vest
> BB OCBD
> Bills Khakis


----------



## straw sandals

Jovan- That outfit is really sharp. I really like the club collar and that subtle striping in the shirt. Your trouser break is perfect, too. Bravo!


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Liking Jovan's tie and belt.
> 
> OCBD's socks rock.
> 
> K Street "dresses up nice". :icon_smile: Nice knot in the bow.


Thanks.

I should consider wearing a bow...



FLCracka said:


> Pusso is a she, not a he.
> 
> Keeping the parking lot secure from theives and vandals, I see. Sorry, couldn't resist. :icon_smile_wink: I like the outfit, save for the shirt...not a fan of that style and it seems to clash with the tie when viewed up close. Also, I'd prefer cuffs on those trous. Nice job overall, though. Now, off to work....hey, no skateboards in this parking lot, son!....


Regardless, they post like kitonbrioni, even to the extent of ignoring everyone who asks questions.

You like my security guard outfit apart from half of it?  What do you have against club collars? Why does it clash with the tie? I need more explanation to improve, sir! The trousers cannot be let out any more for a cuff.



Trip English said:


> Walter, I don't think I've been on the boards before when you posted, but that is an incredible getup. Fall can't come quick enough.
> 
> Jovan, loose the tie bar (forever) and save the shirt for another time. White or ecru will do the job better. Otherwise you're looking mighty crisp.


Thanks but... Why lose the tie bar? What do you have against the shirt?



Bjorn said:


> Nice. You could go a shade lighter on the trousers. Don't loose the tie bar.


I was under the impression medium grey was acceptable with a navy blazer, but thanks. 



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is awesome. I even like the rumpled jacket.
> 
> Jovan, sharp look. I like that shirt with that outfit more than TE, but it isn't the safest choice.


Thank you. Is it the stripes or the contrasting white club collar that makes it not the safest choice? Nobody really seems to be specific today. 



straw sandals said:


> Jovan- That outfit is really sharp. I really like the club collar and that subtle striping in the shirt. Your trouser break is perfect, too. Bravo!


Thanks. I've been trying to perfect my trouser break for a while and I may almost have it. Sadly Brooks Brothers isn't making too many club collar shirts right now, but I'm glad I snagged this when I did!


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> ocbd: Can't wait until it's full on sweater weather here too, which should be soon.
> 
> K Street: You can't post something like THAT without an explanation!
> 
> Balfour: I wouldn't really say troll, but his posting (and clothing) style is quite close to kitonbrioni...
> 
> Anyways, here's my contribution for the day.


Jovan: Liking the look a lot. I could not get away with that shirt, but you definitely are. I'm very fond of the blazer and flannels look (and get some gentle ribbing from some other UK members as a result). For a slightly more relaxed look I quite like mid-grey 'flecked' flannels, providing a bit more surface interest to contrast with the blazer (but a preference only).


----------



## Walter Denton

Jovan - I think the blazer, flannels and tie are fine. You're really getting the break right. The shirt is a matter of personal preference. I'm too much of a "button down" guy to pull off that collar. But that's just because I'm an old geezer.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Thank you. Is it the stripes or the contrasting white club collar that makes it not the safest choice? Nobody really seems to be specific today.


The stripes are okay, though they're right on the line, and adding in both a club collar and a contrast collar makes the ice very thin. If I saw it on a shelf, I would think "tweed hat + tweed vest or visible suspenders + 'artisanal' bartending," but you make it work well and minimize those associations. Taming it the way you have is what keeps it from looking like a costume.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> ^ agree, excellent, but you might touch up the lapel-roll with an iron and pressing cloth, from behind, to lose the crumpled-in-storage look.


Drat!!

I usually just wear mine until the wrinkles fall out on their own!!


----------



## The Rambler

Me, too, except when the lapel rolls to the bottom button. That never seems to fix itself. Coming to the end of lightweight suit season:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Walter- great get up (one of the problems with WAYWN is that you run out of acceptable synonyms for "outfit"), looking forward to more of your posts.

Rambler- as always, well put together without looking like he had to give it more than a moment's thought. 

Nice to see you posting again Trip, your tumblr has become one of my favorites.
Are those polo chinos the "prospect" model? I've been gravitating towards those ever since I decided M3s aren;t worth the trouble.


----------



## Orgetorix

Forgot a pocket square. Actually, I remembered it, but they were in the room where my wife was sleeping, and I didn't want to wake her.

Suit: Oxxford
Shirt: Luciano Barbera
Tie: Brooks
Shoes: Nettleton


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Rambler:
The red socks are perfect.

Org:
Can you just drop that picture in whenever people categorically prohibit loafers with suits? :icon_smile:

Good look, and good manners, too. Three questions: are the loafers calf or shell, and are they black or a very dark color #8? Also, what square would you have worn? 

Thanks very much.


----------



## Orgetorix

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Org:
> Can you just drop that picture in whenever people categorically prohibit loafers with suits? :icon_smile:
> 
> Good look, and good manners, too. Three questions: are the loafers calf or shell, and are they black or a very dark color #8? Also, what square would you have worn?
> 
> Thanks very much.


Thanks. Tassels are #8 shell. As for a square, I'd have probably gone with plain white, given that I've already got 3 patterns on. Maybe white with a colored border, but probably just white.


----------



## P Hudson

Spring is in the air (at last):

Polo shirt, Polo vest, gray tweedy trousers, cheap old Florsheim pennys.


----------



## Topsider

Excellent choice of sunglasses, both of you.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks again for the comments, guys. 



Balfour said:


> Jovan: Liking the look a lot. I could not get away with that shirt, but you definitely are. I'm very fond of the blazer and flannels look (and get some gentle ribbing from some other UK members as a result). For a slightly more relaxed look I quite like mid-grey 'flecked' flannels, providing a bit more surface interest to contrast with the blazer (but a preference only).


Anyone can get away with a club collar or white contrast collar (which are you referring to?), it just takes confidence.

I am aware some sartorialists from the UK will scream, "WHITE FLANNELS ONLY!" but meh, the navy blazer has evolved from its summer origins IMO. Then again, maybe I need a flannel or serge blazer to match flannel trousers in appearance? This one is hopsack, a traditional summer blazering. Hm. Will need to look into this.

Can you show me what you mean by flecked flannel? I have a picture of something between regular flannel and Donegal tweed in my head.



Walter Denton said:


> Jovan - I think the blazer, flannels and tie are fine. You're really getting the break right. The shirt is a matter of personal preference. I'm too much of a "button down" guy to pull off that collar. But that's just because I'm an old geezer.


It's a shame though, I'd like to see more people wear club collars. You see a lot being sold in oxford cloth right now with unlined collars, probably to make it look more relaxed like a button-down. It's one of the few fashion trends I like, along with a return to the natural shoulder look.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The stripes are okay, though they're right on the line, and adding in both a club collar and a contrast collar makes the ice very thin. If I saw it on a shelf, I would think "tweed hat + tweed vest or visible suspenders + 'artisanal' bartending," but you make it work well and minimize those associations. Taming it the way you have is what keeps it from looking like a costume.


That's generally what I try to do with more outlandish things like that. I have a crazy green madras sport coat that requires everything else be sober... nothing but neutrals, dark blues, and dark reds.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks. Tassels are #8 shell. As for a square, I'd have probably gone with plain white, given that I've already got 3 patterns on. Maybe white with a colored border, but probably just white.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## Trip English

Jovan, to answer your questions: tie bars are just the worst. That's been proven. Google it. The shirt I like, and I agree on club collars. I think the next great wave of shirts I purchase will all be club collars, but that outfit in particular was a very iconic take on a simple "trad" ensemble and the shirt seemed out of place. I would have liked to see it with a suit or another sport coat / trouser combo. Definately keep it in the wardrobe, but deploy it more appropriately.


----------



## hardline_42

Trip English said:


> Jovan, to answer your questions: tie bars are just the worst. That's been proven. Google it.


Trip, glad to have you back. Care to expand on that a little bit? I know the #menswear crowd has done them to death, wearing them at impractical heights and angling them every which way, but surely that doesn't strip it of it's validity in traditional dress. I prefer to wear mine low, so that it's just slightly peeking above the lapel but I don't see an issue with Jovan's, except that maybe, combined with the pocket square, it becomes too much "horizontal."


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Jovan, to answer your questions: tie bars are just the worst. That's been proven. Google it. The shirt I like, and I agree on club collars. I think the next great wave of shirts I purchase will all be club collars, but that outfit in particular was a very iconic take on a simple "trad" ensemble and the shirt seemed out of place. I would have liked to see it with a suit or another sport coat / trouser combo. Definately keep it in the wardrobe, but deploy it more appropriately.


You should also consider wearing a leather belt with that sort of rig instead of a surcingle. The latter is just too casual.


----------



## Jovan

Points taken, gents. I still disagree about the tie bar with Trip, but ah well...

Just a fun little shoot today.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> Can you show me what you mean by flecked flannel? I have a picture of something between regular flannel and Donegal tweed in my head.


Can't find a picture that is spot on, but this was the closest link I could find: https://www.devonportlondon.com/sho....tpl&product_id=174&category_id=27&parentid=1

Graydon Carter here has something similar to the contrast I have in mind although the detail is not clear enough on the picture to tell whether it is from 'flecking' or not:


----------



## efdll

Balfour said:


> Can't find a picture that is spot on, but this was the closest link I could find: https://www.devonportlondon.com/sho....tpl&product_id=174&category_id=27&parentid=1
> 
> Graydon Carter here has something similar to the contrast I have in mind although the detail is not clear enough on the picture to tell whether it is from 'flecking' or not:


Flecked or not, those trousers look way too tight and, in a sitting position, uncomfortable. Slave to fashion, I'd judge. I doubt they'd look better standing, where some fabric movement would be flattering. Just look at the drape of Rambler's suit trousers above. Or to quote a well-dressed man who never, as far as I've seen, wore them tight, it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing.


----------



## Balfour

efdll said:


> Flecked or not, those trousers look way too tight and, in a sitting position, uncomfortable. Slave to fashion, I'd judge. I doubt they'd look better standing, where some fabric movement would be flattering. Just look at the drape of Rambler's suit trousers above. Or to quote a well-dressed man who never, as far as I've seen, wore them tight, it don't mean a thing if it ain't got that swing.


If you'd read my post (and the post it was in response to), you would of appreciated that it was being posted to illustrate colour contrast not fit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, a very rainy morning wearing un-tradly color of chino, brown.

Rambler - Love the suit up there.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Jovan, to answer your questions: tie bars are just the worst. That's been proven.


A Steve Young on MNF tie bar??

The worst!!


----------



## efdll

Balfour said:


> If you'd read my post (and the post it was in response to), you would of appreciated that it was being posted to illustrate colour contrast not fit.


I read both posts and I meant no disrespect to you, but apologies in any case. I should've explained that I was merely using that photograph to point out how a man of a certain age and savvy enough to choose that fabric was deluded into thinking such fit would work on him. My criticism is aimed at GC not you, whose tastes, as far as I can see here, are impeccable. Again, apologies for going off on a tangent leading to misunderstanding.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Points taken, gents. I still disagree about the tie bar with Trip, but ah well...
> 
> Just a fun little shoot today.


Jovan: Great pics. Those Tuxedo shots bring forth the subtle hints of the late Jack Palance (in his younger days), that courses through your veins! Nicely done


----------



## conductor

Nothing particularly inspiring today, but here it is anyway:


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Points taken, gents. I still disagree about the tie bar with Trip, but ah well...
> 
> Just a fun little shoot today.


Good looking tux. You need a formal shirt with studs, however.


----------



## leisureclass

Nice to have a Jovan/Trip disagreement again. Like seeing an old friend. All is right with the WAYWT world...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

conductor said:


> Nothing particularly inspiring today, but here it is anyway:


Very nice and inspiring


----------



## The Rambler

Topsider said:


> Good looking tux. You need a formal shirt with studs, however.


There's no arguing with that, Tops, but, in the spirit of full disclosure, I've been wearing just that outfit for years and years, and find that the black tie invitations keep coming, so long as I keep my charitable contributions coming. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wacolo

A damp day here, so I slipped a tweed in a bit early. It is tough to tell but the trou are actually olive flannel.


----------



## Topsider

The Rambler said:


> There's no arguing with that, Tops, but, in the spirit of full disclosure, I've been wearing just that outfit for years and years, and find that the black tie invitations keep coming, so long as I keep my charitable contributions coming. :icon_smile_wink:


If the fashion police were checking people at the door of the fund-raisers I attend, half the attendees would be turned away. Most men have no idea what "black tie" means nowadays. I blame Hollywood.


----------



## Billax

Very nice look, wacolo.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour: Did you mean something like this mottled swatch heisted from Bookster's website? They call it "Soft Grey Wool Worsted," and note that it's perfect for "flannels," but fall short of actually calling it flannel.










OCBD: The brown chinos look nice, but it's weird to me that I'm dressed more like you than you are: blue Hyde Park, tan jeans, crewneck sweater if it gets any colder. :smile: I may put pics up later, but can't right now.


----------



## Balfour

YR: Not exactly, but very nice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> OCBD: The brown chinos look nice, but it's weird to me that I'm dressed more like you than you are: blue Hyde Park, tan jeans, crewneck sweater if it gets any colder. :smile: I may put pics up later, but can't right now.


Thanks! I didn't feel as comfortable as I usually do. I mostly blame the shoes.

Wacolo - Great jacket and tie. I really like that paisley in that color variety.


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick sack suit
BB shirt & tie
J&M shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


> There's no arguing with that, Tops, but, in the spirit of full disclosure, I've been wearing just that outfit for years and years, and find that the black tie invitations keep coming, so long as I keep my charitable contributions coming. :icon_smile_wink:


Sure, but they call you an Oaf while they cash yor check!!


----------



## Jovan

Balfour said:


> Can't find a picture that is spot on, but this was the closest link I could find: https://www.devonportlondon.com/sho....tpl&product_id=174&category_id=27&parentid=1
> 
> Graydon Carter here has something similar to the contrast I have in mind although the detail is not clear enough on the picture to tell whether it is from 'flecking' or not:


Thanks! I'll keep an eye out.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, a very rainy morning wearing un-tradly color of chino, brown.
> 
> Rambler - Love the suit up there.


Who cares? Brown chinos are valid, they just aren't seen much.



WouldaShoulda said:


> A Steve Young on MNF tie bar??
> 
> The worst!!


Whatever you say, champ. :deadhorse-a:



eagle2250 said:


> Jovan: Great pics. Those Tuxedo shots bring forth the subtle hints of the late Jack Palance (in his younger days), that courses through your veins! Nicely done


Thanks!



conductor said:


> Nothing particularly inspiring today, but here it is anyway:


A good outfit, but I think your jacket fell off somewhere along the way. 



Topsider said:


> Good looking tux. You need a formal shirt with studs, however.


Technically I have one, but it has an attached wing collar (BOO! HISS!) and was only bought for a costume anyway. It's on my list though, along with patent leather bals.



wacolo said:


> A damp day here, so I slipped a tweed in a bit early. It is tough to tell but the trou are actually olive flannel.


Your tweed is similar to mine in colour and texture, now I know what to wear my olive flannels with. I appreciate the inspiration.


----------



## The Rambler

Fall in the air today:


----------



## CMDC

Here are a few days worth...

Today:

H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit
Tyrwhitt blue shirt
Soloio of Madrid tie--those are sharks
Cordwainer chocolate brown shortwings--a recent thrift find




























Burgos of Madrid Teba Jacket
BB blue ocbd
Custom Shop tie
BB khakis
Alden shell ptbs



















JPress 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
JCrew repp
LE light grey chinos
AE Randolph


----------



## Eric W S

CMDC said:


> Here are a few days worth...
> 
> Today:
> 
> H. Freeman 3/2 sack suit
> Tyrwhitt blue shirt
> Soloio of Madrid tie--those are sharks
> Cordwainer chocolate brown shortwings--a recent thrift find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burgos of Madrid Teba Jacket
> BB blue ocbd
> Custom Shop tie
> BB khakis
> Alden shell ptbs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> JCrew repp
> LE light grey chinos
> AE Randolph


The Teba almost looks like 4 Rolled 3 in that pic.


----------



## Roycru

February 1969 during the brief period that I had a mustache, all Brooks Brothers except for the Johnson & Murphy shoes.....


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> February 1969 during the brief period that I had a mustache, all Brooks Brothers except
> 
> for Johnston and Murphy shoes...


Great picture, Roycru. I get a bad case of wanderlust when you post those train pictures! :smile:


----------



## The Rambler

It's sort of sad, and sort of ironic, that the clothing doesn't look at all dated, but the deluxe passenger trains, especially the Super Chief in the other photo, are now history.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Roycru - Thanks for posting the photo, very cool.


----------



## P Hudson

BB 3/2 jacket, BB vest, BB ocbd, Timex on Central, LE chinos, Rancourt mocs:


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru's cap is neat!


----------



## Roycru

Thank you all for all the kind comments. Looking at the picture, I realize that I could have boarded Titanic looking like that, and the only thing that might have caused any comment would have been my "spectacles" as there wasn't much plastic around in 1912. I still have (and wear) everything in the picture except for the gloves that the dog (before he went to Dog Heaven) thought might be amusing to play with.

I bought the suit at Brooks Brothers on Post and Grant in San Francisco in 1965. It is dark brown herringbone tweed, in what was called a "Sport Suit" as it had welted edges and patch pockets on the jacket. I think that I will have someone take a picture the next time that I wear it and post it here.


----------



## Roycru

Here's the only other picture from that trip in 1969......


----------



## conductor

Roycru...simply awesome!

I thought the missus looked a wee bit trad tonight. Looks like I'm finally wearing her down....


----------



## closerlook

cool!



Roycru said:


> February 1969 during the brief period that I had a mustache, all Brooks Brothers except for the Johnson & Murphy shoes.....


----------



## conductor

JPress blazer, Bert Pulitzer tie.


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> JPress blazer, Bert Pulitzer tie.


Exceptionally handsome cloth, conductor!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The green vest makes it seasonal debut. It is kind of weird that I was so happy to be reunited with it, but I missed my puffy little buddy


----------



## conductor

Jovan said:


> A good outfit, but I think your jacket fell off somewhere along the way.


I knew you were going to mention that. I think it was hot that day....or something.


----------



## conductor

I'm really digging your shoes.



CMDC said:


>


----------



## efdll

conductor said:


> Roycru...simply awesome!
> 
> I thought the missus looked a wee bit trad tonight. Looks like I'm finally wearing her down....


Don't try to wear the missus down toward making any changes toward trad or any such tomfoolery. just -- no disrespect meant -- sacrifice a bull or whatever to Aphrodite for such a blessing.


----------



## stcolumba

Paul Stuart tie

Liking Conductor's bold plaid tie.
OCBD is ready for fall with that green vest.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Paul Stuart tie


Great combination!


----------



## The Rambler

agree - sensational; gorgeous tie.


----------



## leisureclass

Weather seemed springlike here today, so I went with those colors - probably for the last bright colors before tweed season kicks in.
Vtg BB pinpoint
Bert Pulitzer raw silk
Yale Co-Op 3/2 Sack
piece of old shirt in my pocket
M2s
Vtg Eastland Bluchers (no socks)


----------



## P Hudson

Everybody here is celebrating the Fall looks, but I'm glad Spring has finally arrived in Oz.
Polo jacket, BB ocbd, Polo trousers, white bucks:


----------



## hookem12387

Really poor picture, but here:

Incotex trousers
Alden shell PTBs (thanks *dkoernert*)
Brooks shirt
Ben Silver Tie
Brooks 3/2 sack


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

LOVE everything about this outfit! Have to ask where you got the socks. 



oxford cloth button down said:


> The green vest makes it seasonal debut. It is kind of weird that I was so happy to be reunited with it, but I missed my puffy little buddy


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LonesuitinDTW - Thank you, sir. The socks are from Brooks Brothers. They are a very recent pick-up.

Hoookem - Looking good. That is the cambridge model, correct? I like that it has a patch pocket on the breast unlike the 1818 model. Something about your post reminds me Reds & Tops. That is a compliment, btw. I thought he almost always looked cool.

Leisureclass - Glad to see you posting pics! Nice rug back there, too.


----------



## K Street

Glad to see this thread catching fire again. Squandered today's rare suit opportunity with a pretty bland offering-- compared to the rest of you, at least...

Golden Fleece suit; Hilditch & Key shirt; J. Press tie.


----------



## hookem12387

OCBD, this one is actually some older model. I have a Cambridge model seersucker, but it's shorter than this and has smaller lapels.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great to see the thread moving again! Today, causual Firday. I am not wearing jeans, but I am having fun with my 346 sweater, pink Hyde Park, and leatherman fox belt. I like the course feel of this sweater.


----------



## wacolo

Three Patterns today. Feeling a bit out there :smile:. Also shaved my head for the first time in my 41 years. Why did no one tell me I was going bald asymmetrically?!?! 

Green Southwick Sack/Mid Gray Majer Flannels/Madder Tie/Really Old Sero BD


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


>


That is how a tie bar should be worn!!


----------



## The Rambler

I'm lovin' the chilly mornings:


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros day except for the shirt (Ledbury)

Liking K Street's tie bar.
Rambler: patches!!!!!!!!!! Yes!
OCBD has the best sweaters


----------



## Himself

wacolo said:


> Also shaved my head for the first time in my 41 years. Why did no one tell me I was going bald asymmetrically?!?!


Congrats. I've yet to go all the way. My brother does the cue-ball-plus-goatee, and can't understand why I pay good money for stubble.

Is bald trad? I don't know, but I'm thankful for the trend!


----------



## The Rambler

This thread is rockin', with the advent of cool weather. Wacolo, a very successful 3 pattern combination, partly because none of the three cry out for attention, and because they harmonize so well. StC outstanding tie/square colors, great fit on the coat. K St, superb as always; Hook, you've got the blazer thing down. Do I recognize that tie? OCBD, nobody does a better job with a few cherished basics. PH, your antipodean counterpoint is always perfectly tradly and refreshing.


----------



## Himself

hookem12387 said:


> Brooks 3/2 sack


I had a blazer like that -- my favorite -- and literally wore it out (I finally split the back). It looks great on you but does anyone else think it could be longer?


----------



## hookem12387

Rambler, you almost definitely do.

Himself, it could be a bit longer, I have that issue with jackets pretty often. I kept the sleeves this length bc i have a number of shirts with shrunken arms, too, and I can wear them together. I have another (new) blazer awaiting alterations that will generally fit better, though. I'll still get a lot of wear out of this one, though. I wish Brooks made an equivalent new blazer; I don't the the current sack is equivalent, it's much baggier and has lower armholes (though a nicer fabric).


----------



## Trip English

What blazer did you finally settle on, Hook?


----------



## Himself

Trip English said:


> What blazer did you finally settle on, Hook?


I'm in the market too, so interested.

With current full cut jackets I can downsize but go long. (38L vs. 40R) I'd like to try that with the current BB sack but my local doesn't stock it.


----------



## Trip English

346 doesn't stock it. (Or at least didn't for the two years I was in the market for a new sack). Maybe now that they've brought out a New Sack® it will decide to hang a few on the racks.


----------



## hookem12387

Epaulet's southwick model, but modified. I did their hopsack, but changed it to gold buttons, flap patch hip pockets, and got an extra long. I'm really happy with the fit. I should have it back from the tailor very soon. Their jacket is really about 1/3 lined and a really light hopsack, I think it will be perfect for the weather down here. 

It's a darted 3/2 with dual vents, if anyone doesn't know. A pretty natural shoulder with just enough structure to even out my naturally bumpy shoulders.


----------



## Billax

Yesterday was the Autumnal Equinox, so I wore a little bit of summer gear with the Fall stuff.

I concluded the stripes in the Sport coat and the shirt were too much, as was the shirt/belt color match. In the end, I gave it a failing grade.





































O'Connell's Magee Tweed
PF Uni Stripe
Hober tie
Orvis belt
LE Chinos
Wigwams
AE Kenwood beefrolls


----------



## The Rambler

You're a tough grader, though I agree that it's not up to your usual standards. that Hober is magnificent!


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick, Talbott, BB, Nettleton


----------



## P Hudson

Inspired by the Steve McQueen pic in _Hollywood and the Ivy Look_, I thought I'd dig out this old shirt, though he wore a crew neck tee while I went with V-neck.

BB 3/2, LE shirt, LE Khakis, Rancourt loafers.


----------



## wacolo

Saw a few episodes of As Time Goes By this weekend. I think I unconsciously referenced Lionel Hardcastle this morning.

Southwick Sack
Brooks Wool Cotton Shirt
PRL Cords
Cole Haan Captoe Bal Boots
A decidedly untrad Kiton Tie


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Rumpled. Trying to channel Walter Denton's very cool recent post (which I was tempted to put on my tumblr, but I decided it would be weird to ask), but my beard isn't on his level -- or any level. I'm still in the "forgot to shave for a week" stage of beard growth.

My posture is usually better than this:










This isn't trad in the details: the jacket is two-button and darted (though the strength of shoulder and degree of waist suppression compare favorably to the recent J. Press I've tried on), and those pants are stealth Levis. Shoes are brown suede desert boots.


----------



## Trip English

Walter Denton is a tumbler sensation in waiting.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> Walter Denton is a tumbler sensation in waiting.


You mentioned wanting a fuller leg in your pants on another thread -- did you mean fuller than these, or are these what you're looking for now? Because although these are good, I would be willing to co-sign a little less taper.


----------



## Trip English

Perhaps an inch fuller, but I'm in an experimentation phase. The closest I've come to the ideal leg is the Brooks Clark fit, which is slightly fuller than these, though I haven't measured exactly.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Fall has Sprung!!

The looks (and sailing) are positively amazing!!


----------



## stcolumba

Yard work day. Sweater: Spirit of Shetland Shirt: Ledbury Chinos: LL Bean


----------



## hookem12387

What are the trou in the picture?


Trip English said:


> Perhaps an inch fuller, but I'm in an experimentation phase. The closest I've come to the ideal leg is the Brooks Clark fit, which is slightly fuller than these, though I haven't measured exactly.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Everyone is looking good!

Stcolumba - Great sweater. I still want to try them out. They have a few colors I am would love to see in a sweater (including salmon). Don't worry though, I have a few sweaters on the way. 

Trip - I need to find a new chino as well. I like the J.Crew and don't mind the fbirc it is the constantly rising price that I dislike. Maybe a 30 in LE tailored will be like a 29 in the J.Crew Classic fit? Only one way to find out. 

Youthful Repp-robate - Looks good, but I can't believe that you didn't take advantage of the situation and wear a tie


----------



## Beastmode101

Sorry if this post is referencing something too far back



Trip English said:


> Here's the tip: it's the shirt. Over the last two years I've trimmed my wardrobe down to only RL custom fit and Borrelli. The collars stand up nicely on both. I'm sure there are others, but whatever. Between the two brands I have just about any color and pattern I want. Most other brands sort of collapse and bend under the lapel of the jacket. I kid you not, if I took off my jacket the collar would stand up almost the same as with the jacket on.


Collar stays and/or wurkin stiffs? I just noticed I liked alot of your fits/pics. no creep



hookem12387 said:


> ^ I've no idea how to get my collar to standup on non buttondown shirts. Someday I plan to learn this. Also, I have the funds saved for that blazer, I'm just counting down the days till the sale. Keep posting pictures of it so I keep up my resolve to not spend the cash on shoes!


Have you tried wurkin stiffs?


----------



## Trip English

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trip - I need to find a new chino as well. I like the J.Crew and don't mind the fbirc it is the constantly rising price that I dislike. Maybe a 30 in LE tailored will be like a 29 in the J.Crew Classic fit? Only one way to find out.


I agree. The rising prices are unacceptable. Based on some regular MSRPs and widely available sale prices I'd feel a heck of a lot more comfortable with J.Crew at a $49.99 price point, though even that is being generous. I have shied away from Land's End for a few years based on some bad experiences with shirting (tremendous shrinkage and wear spots within a year) and the strange fits and fabric colors (they didn't really seem to have a true khaki, let alone other standard hues) of the pants.

Land's End seems to be getting some focus back and with the exception of the rapid promulgation of non-iron finishes, seems to be getting back to the idea of solid core wardrobe items. The tailored fit chinos have flap pockets (which seem to be as controversial as beef rolls on pennies), but which I like, and the fit and finish of the material is very nice and I expect they'll wear well. I'll certainly post some photos once I receive them.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> What are the trou in the picture?


Fascinating Fact: I have 0 pair of odd trousers. Only khakis and jeans. So these have been expropriated from a RL Rugby gray flannel suit. Believe it or not they've been artificially tapered from their original state.


----------



## HerrDavid

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trip - I need to find a new chino as well. I like the J.Crew and don't mind the fbirc it is the constantly rising price that I dislike. Maybe a 30 in LE tailored will be like a 29 in the J.Crew Classic fit? Only one way to find out.


If I'm recalling correctly from your blazer post from the summer, we are roughly the same size (for reference: I'm 5'7", 125 lb. and wear the Brooks Madison fit sack in 36R), and I own some several LE Original Chinos (tailored fit) in a 30 waist, which I routinely wear to teach. In fact, I just bought a few more during this weekend's pant sale. (They were reduced to a tidy $31.) They're a little roomier in the seat and thigh than I'd prefer, but overall, I find the fit satisfactory (sit at hips, decent rise, perfect leg opening).

As far as the waist, I definitely have some room there, but they're not falling off me. I'd recommend you give them a try. And soon. The deeper discount relative to the must-iron variant during this weekend's sale has me worried that LE might be on their way to phasing them out. But perhaps I'm just being an alarmist.

EDIT: As was probably clear from the context, my use of 'must-iron' in the second to last sentence above was a typo. The sentence should have read, "_The deeper discount relative to the *non-iron* variant during . . ._"


----------



## oxford cloth button down

HerrDavid - Thanks, I will give them a try! And you never know what they are going to discontinue over there at LE.


----------



## HerrDavid

OCBD - Yes, I remember your blog post on that very topic.

Trip - I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on how the fit of the LE chinos compare to BB's Clark fit. I've been keen to give the latter a try, but I'm slightly put-off by non-iron and the permanent crease. However, if the fit is better in the seat and thigh than the LE model, while maintaining a decent rise, I might finally give it a go.


----------



## ArtVandalay

BB OCBD
Navy Hopsack Blazer - McCabe of Rhode Island
LE Repp 
Eliza B. surcingle
LE Original Chinos
Targyles
AE
Timex/American Eagle NATO strap
Forgot the square...


----------



## Trip English

HerrDavid said:


> Trip - I'd be interested to hear your thoughts on how the fit of the LE chinos compare to BB's Clark fit. I've been keen to give the latter a try, but I'm slightly put-off by non-iron and the permanent crease. However, if the fit is better in the seat and thigh than the LE model, while maintaining a decent rise, I might finally give it a go.


They're the only non-iron items I find tolerable. The finish is minimal and the crease is great with a jacket and tie. Of course they'll never wear in the way a pair of Bill's would for use as touch football pants.


----------



## P Hudson

Brooks jacket and square, LE shirt, Bean khakis:


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Well done. That show is a favorite sunday afternoon guilty pleasure of mine. 
Lionel is a role model in many things,including dress.



wacolo said:


> Saw a few episodes of As Time Goes By this weekend. I think I unconsciously referenced Lionel Hardcastle this morning.
> 
> Southwick Sack
> Brooks Wool Cotton Shirt
> PRL Cords
> Cole Haan Captoe Bal Boots
> A decidedly untrad Kiton Tie


----------



## Jovan

Great fits going on in here. ArtVandalay is wearing a combination I've worn far too much.

I actually think Trip has the perfect amount of taper in those trousers.


----------



## Trip English

Can anyone explain why the word trousers is getting hot-linked to Brooks Brothers?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trip - I am not super familiar with how Viglink works, but my best guess is that Brooks Brothers is now a viglink merchant. I think that whoever runs Andy's viglink account decides what words are linked to where, but not 100% sure about that. He does mention in 2011 blog post on Viglink that the links pay for the car payment on his Mercedes.


----------



## Trip English

Well I'm calling them leg shirts now.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> Youthful Repp-robate - Looks good, but I can't believe that you didn't take advantage of the situation and wear a tie


Thanks, but the only occasion was having enough time to get dressed, and having weather cold enough for a sweater and tweed. That had a downside, as I wound up talking to a friend outside in the cold without realizing she was freezing and too polite to say anything -- _I_ was warm.

On the other hand, today is busy and warmer, so I'm in a rugby (more of a long-sleeve polo), a windbreaker, blue jeans, and sockless loafers -- hardly worth a post.


----------



## wacolo

Thrifted Tweed
Mercer OCBD
Donegal Vest 
Bills Leg Shirts


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same ol', same ol' from a different perspective.

Wacolo - Looking good, and very comfortable.

Trip - I just noticed that visually assaulting trail of vigil*nk links that I left. So, leg shirts it is!


----------



## CMDC

The new Teba jacket is becoming my go to choice for this time of year. Too warm for the big guns yet; too cold and late for madras.

Teba Jacket from Burgos of Madrid
LE pinpoint ocbd
Thos Pink tie
BB khakis
AE Presidio


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trip - I just noticed that visually assaulting trail of vigil*nk links that I left. So, leg shirts it is!


Leg Shirts is now mine.

.05 Please.


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Wacolo - Looking good, and very comfortable.
> 
> Trip - I just noticed that visually assaulting trail of vigil*nk links that I left. So, leg shirts it is!


Much obliged. Comfort keeps getting a higher priority as I get older.

I was wondering about all of the hyperlinks. Is sedition trad :thumbs-up: ? Fight the power y'all.


----------



## The Rambler

my favorite so far, on the other side, is the hyperlink that appears in someone's remark about "the limited intelligence" of someone. :biggrin:


----------



## The Rambler

Ancient Majer gabardine suit with patch pockets and hook vent, Brooks wingtips from same era:


----------



## Orgetorix

No time for anything but a quick combo shot on this crazy busy work day.

Oxxford, BB, Drakes, Façonnable


----------



## Jovan

I wondered about all these hyperlinks that you all are complaining about which I'm not seeing. Then I remembered I use Ad Block Plus. Try it, gents. And if you don't use Firefox, well, shame on you. Because you should.

Semi-recently:


----------



## stcolumba

Old stuff today.


----------



## Jovan

And he descends to make my casual attire look absolutely pedestrian in comparison. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## stcolumba

I covet OCBD's sweater and Jovan's 3 button polo shirt--nice fit!


----------



## Jovan

Thanks! I wish the collar points were a bit longer, but otherwise I rather like the proper shirt collar construction and the trim fit.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Great fit on everything, Jovan. Would you mind sharing the maker of the polo?


----------



## Jovan

You won't believe this, but it's Merona.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, new sweater (RL Rubgy, it is a Medium, fyi), LE univ stripe, and J.Crew Chinos. I wanted to add that I don't mind the Viglink stuff. I love the forum and it must be monetized to stay up, but no, I never click the links 

About the sweater. I am pretty impressed with the quality. I decided to go up to a medium after trying the small shawl collar that I got from Trip (thanks, again!). It was a good decision as I think a small would have been too tight and short. However, I wish it were a touch short and the neck a touch tighter, but you can't have it all now can you.

Stcolumba - Thank you, sir, and you look fantastic as always!


----------



## Balfour

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, new sweater (RL Rubgy, it is a Medium, fyi), LE univ stripe, and J.Crew Chinos. I wanted to add that I don't mind the Viglink stuff. I love the forum and it must be monetized to stay up, but no, I never click the links
> 
> About the sweater. I am pretty impressed with the quality. I decided to go up to a medium after trying the small shawl collar that I got from Trip (thanks, again!). It was a good decision as I think a small would have been too tight and short. However, I wish it were a touch short and the neck a touch tighter, but you can't have it all now can you.
> 
> Stcolumba - Thank you, sir, and you look fantastic as always!


Looking good, ocbd. I always recommend that other posters check out your look when they want to dress up but are wrestling with similarly restrictive business casual edicts.

Is that a "tradly" colour? Asked innocently - as a Limey I have only a passing familiarity with what it means to be trad (in the TNSIL sense).


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> I wondered about all these hyperlinks that you all are complaining about which I'm not seeing. Then I remembered I use Ad Block Plus. Try it, gents. And if you don't use Firefox, well, shame on you. Because you should.
> 
> Semi-recently:


I like the casual, relaxed look...you carry it well. But, just a couple of thoughts: a black leather or perhaps a patterned fabric (on a blue base color) belt would look better with the navy boat shoes. Also, ditch the key fob on the belt loop...it's just not a good look! You can do better.


----------



## conductor




----------



## halbydurzell

Balfour said:


> Is that a "tradly" colour? Asked innocently - as a Limey I have only a passing familiarity with what it means to be trad (in the TNSIL sense).


I like the sweater. The color looks "Eggplant" to me which, I don't know about trad, but last year it was the "hot" color with the fashion blogs. Take that for what it's worth.


----------



## wacolo

Painting, drywall, yardwork etc. today.
Conductor, I love that shade of brown. Does the coat have patch pockets?


Pointer Brand

Carhartt Henley
My faithful old work boots :aportnoy:


----------



## stcolumba

An afternoon of rehearsals. Brooks Bros shirt and tie. Epaulet trousers.

OCBD's new sweater is a winner.
Liking Conductor's bow!
Enjoying Wacolo's "trad" bib overalls


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the compliments! The color is more burgundy than eggplant.


----------



## Balfour

Now stcolumba is a man who knows how to tie a bow tie! Well done, sir.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, new sweater (RL Rubgy, it is a Medium, fyi), LE univ stripe, and J.Crew Chinos. I wanted to add that I don't mind the Viglink stuff. I love the forum and it must be monetized to stay up, but no, I never click the links
> 
> About the sweater. I am pretty impressed with the quality. I decided to go up to a medium after trying the small shawl collar that I got from Trip (thanks, again!). It was a good decision as I think a small would have been too tight and short. However, I wish it were a touch short and the neck a touch tighter, but you can't have it all now can you.
> 
> Stcolumba - Thank you, sir, and you look fantastic as always!


I think it looks great. Rugby knitwear is a touch on the small side. I sized up to a Large for my shawl collar Shetland (I assume you have the same grey one as I?) and while it is a bit full, I feel it is appropriate for such a warm, old fashioned piece of knitwear. I may try a Medium in the future for their other sweaters and see how it works out.



eagle2250 said:


> I like the casual, relaxed look...you carry it well. But, just a couple of thoughts: a black leather or perhaps a patterned fabric (on a blue base color) belt would look better with the navy boat shoes. Also, ditch the key fob on the belt loop...it's just not a good look! You can do better.


Yeah, I should have worn the navy/red surcingle instead but for some reason was worried it would be too matchy with the navy polo shirt and navy boat shoes.

As for the key fob, I already have ditched it since that picture, but only because the spring was wearing out and it hardly closes anymore. I have so many keys that I'm not sure whether it is more objectionable to have a bulge in my right pocket or a leather key fob hanging off a belt loop. What would you suggest? When wearing a sport coat or suit I just put my them in the change pocket on the right side and it's nearly undetectable.


----------



## conductor

Wacolo, the coat has 3 patch pockets. A nice offering from
Express, although I picked it up at the SA.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Billax

VERY nice, Rambler!


----------



## stcolumba

Rambler: Wowee! Fantastic bow!


----------



## The Rambler

Merci, StC and Bill. That tie is older than some of my favorite posters (not you boys).


----------



## Orgetorix

Simple/boring today.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> You won't believe this, but it's Merona.


I actually have a couple of Merona polos in the rotation - they're the two-buttons, not the three. I really like the look of your three-button, however. You've get the open collar look without exposing your upper chestal area. Is that shirt from this season? I might look to pick one up if they're still in stock.


----------



## Jovan

At my Target, last I saw, there were dozens of them in that dark navy colour on clearance for $6 and change.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

New Brooks Brothers Oatmeal Shetland. I was really excited about this sweater and I am a little disappointed in the color. Only in that it looks pretty monochromatic (not in a good way either) when paired with my chinos. I wish it were lighter with a little more cream coloring. It is also a touch tighter than my other BB sweater, but I am sure that it will loosen up a bit. Not sure if I keep it and pair it with cords or get a more versatile color, maybe heathered navy.

Any thoughts on the color, especially the chino combination?


----------



## eagle2250

Orgetorix said:


> Simple/boring today.


Not a thing bring about today's rig, Orgetorix. "Simple"/elegant...perhaps would serve as a more accurate description! Although, LOL, the knot in your bow could use a bit more fussing over.


----------



## conductor

BB Blazer and tie
Corbin pants, shell J & M wingtips


----------



## Billax

weather in Durham today: 70º and sunny.


----------



## conductor

Billax, I love the shoes - a pair like that is on my wish list!


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> Billax, I love the shoes - a pair like that is on my wish list!


Thanks, conductor. Like the rig you showed today!


----------



## CMDC

conductor said:


> Billax, I love the shoes - a pair like that is on my wish list!


AE Juneau, correct? I got a pair last year on clearance and love them.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack suit
Hilditch and Key shirt
BB tie
AE MacNeil in black calf


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> AE Juneau, correct? I got a pair last year on clearance and love them.


Yup. Haven't worn 'em in six months. Felt good about puttin' them on this morning.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> weather in Durham today: 70º and sunny.


I do believe member Billax has just presented a pictorial definition of sartorial perfection for our consideration and enjoyment. I keep hoping and trying to look that well put together, but doubt that I ever quite make the grade. Well done my friend! :thumbs-up:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Cool hat too!!

Makes me want to smoke a pipe and croon!!


----------



## The Rambler

yep, all great, and the whole more than the sum of the parts! Maker of that snappy tweed jacket?


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> I do believe member Billax has just presented a pictorial definition of sartorial perfection for our consideration and enjoyment. I keep hoping and trying to look that well put together, but doubt that I ever quite make the grade. Well done my friend! :thumbs-up:





WouldaShoulda said:


> Cool hat too!!





The Rambler said:


> yep, all great, and the whole more than the sum of the parts! Maker of that snappy tweed jacket?


Thank you, Gentlemen. I am both grateful and humbled.

The hat is a Tyrolean. It was a gift from a Gentleman I wish I could name, but cannot.

Rambler, the Tweed is a Magee "Donegal Mist" - 60% Wool, 35% Kid Mohair, and 5% Cashmere. This one is from J. Press. I find the hand, patterns, and weave of Magee's Donegal Mist sport coats pretty near irresistible.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## oxford cloth button down

It feels so good to be back in sweaters.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 OCBD
...in regards to the sentiment you expressed and you are looking great with the days kit, as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour

Superlative, Rambler. May I enquire as to the fabric of the trousers?



The Rambler said:


>


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Balfour. The trou are forum favorite Bill's Khakis, a cotton twill of maybe 8 or 8.5 oz, washed many times.


----------



## Balfour

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, Balfour. The trou are forum favorite Bill's Khakis, a cotton twill of maybe 8 or 8.5 oz, washed many times.


Thank you - they looked like old friends.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

Yay! It's Friday.


----------



## Walter Denton

Cool and rainy in the north country...








Mighty-Mac trench coat
BB Shetland
BB OCBD
Bills M2
LL Bean briefcase

The trench and the briefcase were purchased new in 1983.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ensiferous said:


>


Why would anyone want to wear anything else??

The Classic!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Walter Denton said:


> The trench and the briefcase were purchased new in 1983.


Good on you for still being able to fit in it!!


----------



## Trip English

Walter Denton said:


> Cool and rainy in the north country...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mighty-Mac trench coat
> BB Shetland
> BB OCBD
> Bills M2
> LL Bean briefcase
> 
> The trench and the briefcase were purchased new in 1983.


Dammit, Walter. This is just the absolute essence of what this place is about. Well done and thank you.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Billax

This page (1136 of WAYW) is, maybe, the best ever. It's not just the range of the outfits, or the quality of the looks, but that the compositions of the photographs are so evocative of the way we lead our lives. Thank you to: Rambler, OCBD, Ensiferous, stcolumba, Walter, and leisureclass. What a feast for the eyes!


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


>


Wonderful coat!


----------



## K Street




----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

Very appealing rig. Great sweater and outfit, K Street. I have the same problem getting my collar pin high enough on club collar shirts. Wish I could figure out a reliable method to get it higher.

Sweater maker?


----------



## dorji

Billax- if you, or anyone else is looking: BenSilver has lambswool ones on sale here https://www.bensilver.com/Lambswool-Shawl-Collar-Cardigan,20544.html

I think there are camelhair ones too if you navigate back to the sale page and look around.

Edit-- here's some different colors too https://www.bensilver.com/Shawl-Collar-Cardigan-Medium,18000.html


----------



## Billax

Thanks, dorji!

Today in Durham: 68º and calm. Partly cloudy.





































Sport Coat: J. Press Wool check
Shirt: J. Press Chambray by New England Shirt Company
Tie: Silk Ducks from MacNeil & Moore (38 year veteran)
Vest: Chino J. Crew
Belt: Tan Lizard from CCC (30 year veteran)
Trou: LE Tailored Twills in Stone
Socks: BB OTC Argyles
Shoes: AE Kenwood Beefrolls in Tan


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Very appealing rig. Great sweater and outfit, K Street. I have the same problem getting my collar pin high enough on club collar shirts. Wish I could figure out a reliable method to get it higher.
> 
> Sweater maker?


Thanks, Bill. I guess the collar pin trouble comes from tying a big knot on a tiny collar. Unfortunately I am only capable of tying one knot so it won't be going away any time soon.

The sweater is the current lambswool offering from Brooks.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


Excellent, K Street. Frayed collar is a big plus to the outfit!


----------



## Trip English

Fall must be rapidly approaching. This thread is looking damned good.


----------



## TJN

Sweater weather is here; broke out the shawl collar today.


----------



## Jovan

K Street said:


>


You stole my Rugby sweater! You SOB!



K Street said:


> The sweater is the current lambswool offering from Brooks.


Oh, nevermind. Carry on. :icon_smile_big:

In all seriousness, I have a Rugby sweater just like that and love wearing it with a shirt and tie. The pinned collar is a great touch. For some reason your contrasting club collar is getting much less hate than mine did a few weeks ago... go figure.



K Street said:


>


K Street, I usually love your outfits, but with respect to you and Billax... a shirt that frayed should be taken out of regular rotation. Combined with the tweed coat, sweater, and pocket square -- all of which are in good repair -- it looks quite out of place. I understand the Trad desire to wear things that have broken in, but this well beyond some fraying at the edges. Sorry, just my opinion, I otherwise like this outfit and the colour combination.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> a shirt that frayed should be taken out of regular rotation. Combined with the tweed coat, sweater, and pocket square -- all of which are in good repair -- it looks quite out of place. I understand the Trad desire to wear things that have broken in, but this well beyond some fraying at the edges.


It looks fine to me. The biggest risk that I see is that someone might think you bought it at J. Crew.


----------



## Jovan

It's so bad the interfacing is showing, though... that's when it's time to relegate it to yard work, touch football, or a beach cover up IMO. But I assume my comments won't go over well with most of the Trad crowd. :icon_study:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

BB shetland for today. I think the problem with the BB shetland that I purchased this year is that it is much tighter in the chest. This one (last season) fits like perfectly. I will have to do more investigating.

This thread is moving along splendidly!


----------



## wacolo

Wow. Everyone looked great this weekend! A great big yawn of an outfit for a rainy day....


Polo SC
BB pinpoint
CCC Wool Mohair tie
Anonymous Chinos
Bass Weejuns
Barbour Raincoat


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## leisureclass

Fall is in full swing, brilliant stuff up and down this page. Love all the tattersall, tweed, and shetland!


----------



## The Rambler

At least partly inspired by recent discussion of 3 button coats. Ben Silver tartanesque tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros shirt, tie, and PS

Trousers: Epaulet grape herringbone


----------



## Orgetorix

Samuelsohn, BB, Robert Talbott, Peal

I hate the shoulders on this suit a little more each time I wear it.


----------



## The Rambler

really? why, too stiff? they look ok to me. overall fit looks very good, a nice, simple outfit.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks. Just too padded or something. They just look off to me. Maybe they're not that bad.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice stuff recently, guys. My outfit today isn't exactly scintillating, but I figured I'd be part of the mix:









Jos. A. Bank 3/2 navy sack
J. Press button-down
J. Press emblematic airplanes tie
Bill's poplin M2s
Alden Cape Cod beefroll mocs


----------



## Jovan

Sir Cingle: I hope you improved your tie knot before you went out today! Otherwise, quite nice.



wacolo said:


> Wow. Everyone looked great this weekend! A great big yawn of an outfit for a rainy day....
> 
> Polo SC
> BB pinpoint
> CCC Wool Mohair tie
> Anonymous Chinos
> Bass Weejuns
> Barbour Raincoat





Ensiferous said:


>


Gentleman: I'm loving the knit ties with tweed. Fall is truly here now.



The Rambler said:


> At least partly inspired by recent discussion of 3 button coats. Ben Silver tartanesque tie.


Interesting. The buttons seem quite closely spaced. How it does it look when buttoned in the middle?



stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros shirt, tie, and PS
> 
> Trousers: Epaulet grape herringbone


Nice, the way you coordinated the pocket square to a stripe on your tie. Everything looks good, as is usual for you.



Orgetorix said:


> Samuelsohn, BB, Robert Talbott, Peal
> 
> I hate the shoulders on this suit a little more each time I wear it.


The shoulders are a bit built up for Trad tastes, sure, but you look fine and are on the ball as usual.


----------



## K Street

Well Jovan I'm afrayed we disagree. 
:wink2:


----------



## Ensiferous

^Regarding frayed collars, I have a fond memory of a client I had in Litchfield. He was so "trad" that if you had told him that he was indeed "trad", he would have surely raised a single eyebrow and said "Excuse me?"

He had holes in the soles of his loafers so large you could have driven his ancient Volvo through them. His sweater was well-loved, to say the least. His museum-like home was an absolute gem, and his acreage exceeded his lofty IQ. And his collars looked like they had lost a well-fought battle with a wood chipper. 

Now, these were obviously his country clothes and I am not saying for a second that he wore those clothes into the city, but I do surmise that his wardrobe was absolutely minimalistic, with long (indefinite?) service lives of his garments expected, and that the amount of his clothing possessions were in diametric opposition to the size of his art collection.


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> ^Regarding frayed collars, I have a fond memory of a client I had in Litchfield. He was so "trad" that if you had told him that he was indeed "trad", he would have surely raised a single eyebrow and said "Excuse me?"
> 
> He had holes in the soles of his loafers so large you could have driven his ancient Volvo through them. His sweater was well-loved, to say the least. His museum-like home was an absolute gem, and his acreage exceeded his lofty IQ. And his collars looked like they had lost a well-fought battle with a wood chipper.
> 
> Now, these were obviously his country clothes and I am not saying for a second that he wore those clothes into the city, but I do surmise that his wardrobe was absolutely minimalistic, with long (indefinite?) service lives of his garments expected, and that the amount of his clothing possessions were in diametric opposition to the size of his art collection.


Nicely stated, Ensiferous.


----------



## stcolumba

Hooray for the "fray"!


----------



## Jovan

I tried.


----------



## Topsider

Be a'frayed. Be very a'frayed.


----------



## Jovan

Don't you come anywhere near my shirts with sandpaper.


----------



## Ensiferous

Of course, I forgot to mention that some can get away with such frayed collars and some can not. The power to wield such things is not to be trifled with, nor is it ubiquitous. 

I strictly relegate my frayed collars to the accompaniment of Carharrt, Redwing, power tools, and paint brushes. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Jovan: Yeah, it's a terrible knot, I know. But I was in a rush and I decided to stick with it!


----------



## CMDC

Lousy picture quality thanks to unfamiliar hotel mirror and lighting.

Norman Hilton for GU Shop navy chalkstripe suit
BB shirt
Turnbull and Asser grenadine
Turnbull and Asser pocket square
AE MacNeil


----------



## halbydurzell

Sorry for the distance of these photos but no one would stop their wedding to have a photo shoot with me. Selfish, selfish people.










Lands End sports coat
Clubmasters
Bass tie
Shirt - don't worry about it
Uniqlo jeans
Not pictured: Cole Haan made in the US captoe oxfords










Drunk, late-night shuffleboard. Wake up grandma!
Lacoste Harrington
Lands End twill khakis
Gap oxford
Brass Boot loafers


----------



## Jovan

Jeans at a wedding?


----------



## halbydurzell

Jovan said:


> Jeans at a wedding?


Yep. "Very casual" dress code (i.e. most folks were wearing sneakers), plus the ceremony being literally in the woods, plus it had been raining most of the day (it started raining again about 20 minutes after this picture was taken), equals jeans at a wedding. Jeans, son. At a wedding.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Very very nice KStreet, Ensiferous, Wacolo


----------



## conductor

BB shirt and tie, Pendleton cardigan (again).


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and very, very nicely done (again)!


----------



## Jovan

halbydurzell said:


> Yep. "Very casual" dress code (i.e. most folks were wearing sneakers), plus the ceremony being literally in the woods, plus it had been raining most of the day (it started raining again about 20 minutes after this picture was taken), equals jeans at a wedding. Jeans, son. At a wedding.


I see. I might have skipped the tie in that case, but that is just me.


----------



## conductor

Thanks Eagle! I just need that big raise, or several lucky thrift finds, and I'll be expanding my wardrobe. It is a slow process as my sizing is a little unusual.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and very, very nicely done (again)!


----------



## Patrick06790

At the end of a looong day

The jacket's a Southwick I bought from Tweedy Don a while back and completely forgot about, so it's like having a new jacket.

Okay, I'm easily amused. Sue me.


----------



## Jovan

Good to see you again, Patrick.


----------



## Ensiferous

Beaufort


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit, Barbera shirt, Kountz & Rider tie, BB square, J&M shoes.


----------



## Trip English

That color Beaufort is fantastic! What's the vintage if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## stcolumba

Orgetorix said:


> Southwick suit, Barbera shirt, Kountz & Rider tie, BB square, J&M shoes.


This is a lovely combination of colors and patterns.


----------



## stcolumba

Probably not too Trad, today.


----------



## TweedyDon

Patrick06790 said:


> At the end of a looong day
> 
> The jacket's a Southwick I bought from Tweedy Don a while back and completely forgot about, so it's like having a new jacket.
> 
> Okay, I'm easily amused. Sue me.


That's an awesome jacket, Patrick.

I think you need more.


----------



## Ensiferous

Trip English said:


> That color Beaufort is fantastic! What's the vintage if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks. I think I bought it around 1990. Ducks Unlimited limited edition. Many hours in the field & on more projects than I can count. Too many years without a re-proof, and I won't be doing one now. It's a windbreaker at this point in its career.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice stuff here as usual. Here's my get-up:









J. Press 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
Andover Shop repp tie
Lands' End khakis
Alden PTBs


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding, SirC, I really like that whatchamacallit striped shirt combined with that handsome tie, and herringbone jacket. Ultra-trad.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Rambler! Coming from a guy as fashionable as you, that's a real compliment!


----------



## hardline_42

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks. I think I bought it around 1990. Ducks Unlimited limited edition. Many hours in the field & on more projects than I can count. Too many years without a re-proof, and I won't be doing one now. It's a windbreaker at this point in its career.


Yowza! Being a Barbour snob, DU member and avid duck hunter myself, I'd love to get my hands on one of those!


----------



## Jovan

Ensiferous said:


> Beaufort


See, I think if anything this is the sort of outfit where a shirt with frayed collar and cuffs would be fine. Ensiferous looks like he's going to get some real work done. (In a good way.)



Orgetorix said:


> Southwick suit, Barbera shirt, Kountz & Rider tie, BB square, J&M shoes.


Org, where do you get all these fantastic suits, and what decade are they from? I ask because the lapels are rather wide by today's standards.



stcolumba said:


> Probably not too Trad, today.


Not Trad, but not bad either. You can always post both here and on the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread.



Sir Cingle said:


> Some very nice stuff here as usual. Here's my get-up:
> 
> View attachment 5359
> 
> 
> J. Press 3/2 sack
> Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down
> Andover Shop repp tie
> Lands' End khakis
> Alden PTBs


Very nice. Trad. But respectfully... allow yourself more time to get your tie knots right in the morning!


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> See, I think if anything this is the sort of outfit where a shirt with frayed collar and cuffs would be fine. Ensiferous looks like he's going to get some real work done. (In a good way.)


Jovan,
Respectfully, give it a break. You offered your opinion, gentlemen with exceptional taste and style disagreed, you came back with a gratuitous, "I tried." and now you revive it again. Please. Let it go.


----------



## The Rambler

It looks good to me, Jovan: are you referring to the dimple, as compared to Org and StC? They are wearing suits - to me, SirC's more casual get-up looks good with a somewhat less, er, exact knot.


----------



## Ensiferous

Jovan, I've got to get out a 25 yr old LL Bean flannel work shirt that I have for a "trashed trad" work outfit post. Flannel is mostly gone now, it is more of a....... hopsack?

Orgetorix, that Southwick suit is a wonderful piece. I like a mini HB, but that one is almost a sleeper until you get in close proximity. Did you do some waist suppression on it?


----------



## Jovan

Billax said:


> Jovan,
> Respectfully, give it a break. You offered your opinion, gentlemen with exceptional taste and style disagreed, you came back with a gratuitous, "I tried." and now you revive it again. Please. Let it go.


I think you're taking me too seriously. The "I tried" and that last comment were meant half jokingly. 

If it makes you feel any better though, tear my outfit to ribbons. I'm here to get constructive criticism just as much as offer it!

(This angle was not flattering to my face at all, though.)


----------



## Ensiferous

Looks like a solid composition, and well-fit Jovan.

Your trousers appear olive-gray on my monitor, and that part I like the most, but it might just be lighting.


----------



## FLMike

Looks good Jovan. Personally, I reserve spreads for suits, and prefer a cuff on my leg shirts. Fit is good all around.


----------



## The Rambler

My only criticism is that the blond wig you appear to be wearing in the second photo looks a little unkempt.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


>


Blonde?


----------



## Orgetorix

stcolumba said:


> This is a lovely combination of colors and patterns.


Thanks!



Jovan said:


> Org, where do you get all these fantastic suits, and what decade are they from? I ask because the lapels are rather wide by today's standards.


Thrift stores, mostly. As to decades, I have suits from the '60s and suits from the '00s and everything in between. This one is probably '80s or '90s.



Ensiferous said:


> Orgetorix, that Southwick suit is a wonderful piece. I like a mini HB, but that one is almost a sleeper until you get in close proximity. Did you do some waist suppression on it?


Thanks! I love this suit. It fit me perfectly like this, right off the rack. Well, after I lost a few pounds, anyway.


----------



## Ensiferous

The Rambler said:


> My only criticism is that the blond wig you appear to be wearing in the second photo looks a little unkempt.


Thankfully no one photoshopped a walkie talkie and black square toed shoes into the photo. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan

Ensiferous said:


> Looks like a solid composition, and well-fit Jovan.
> 
> Your trousers appear olive-gray on my monitor, and that part I like the most, but it might just be lighting.


Thanks. They're actually olive-brown if anything, but definitely olive.



FLCracka said:


> Looks good Jovan. Personally, I reserve spreads for suits, and prefer a cuff on my leg shirts. Fit is good all around.


My inspirations are part Trad, part James Bond, part Cary Grant, and everything in between. I like the English style of wearing spread collars with blazers and flannels, but that is just me. If they were chinos I'd definitely wear a button down collar.

These leg shirts only have a half inch more to let out, unfortunately, so no cuffs on these I'm afraid.

Thanks for the compliment on fit. 



The Rambler said:


> My only criticism is that the blond wig you appear to be wearing in the second photo looks a little unkempt.


Haha, that's actually a porcelain mermaid figure mounted on the wall.



Ensiferous said:


> Thankfully no one photoshopped a walkie talkie and black square toed shoes into the photo. :icon_smile_wink:


Good thing I wasn't wearing grey flannels!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I included a close-up of the sweater as I like how it is becoming worn. It has a nice textured look now (or maybe I just need to use a sweater brush). The last picture reminded me to adjust my watch.


----------



## conductor

The above, plus olive green pants, blue, green, and yellow targyles, and BB unlined shell pennies.


----------



## Patrick06790

Part two of my new series. "After a long day at work, Hiram stood in his filthy kitchen and pondered Life."

The AE Lambert is on the verge of being pointy.
BB jacket, LE pinpoint, thrift shop tie, Wang hankie, and blue-grey Bill's M2.


----------



## jt2gt

conductor said:


> The above, plus olive green pants, blue, green, and yellow targyles, and BB unlined shell pennies.


Looks good...Where's the jacket from?


----------



## Jovan

Patrick! We have the same coffee maker.


----------



## Patrick06790

My bigger one exploded and I was giving it the vinegar treatment, so I dug out the little one. It's a handy little bugger.

Your kitchen's too clean.


----------



## Jovan

It is handy indeed. The misses doesn't drink coffee, so I only need a small one.

Sorry, are clean kitchens un-Trad?


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> The above, plus olive green pants, blue, green, and yellow targyles, and BB unlined shell pennies.


Excellent!


----------



## conductor

jt2gt said:


> Looks good...Where's the jacket from?


Thanks JT. The jacket is from Express. I picked it up at the Salvation Army on Pearl Rd. in Strongsville.


----------



## conductor

Thank you stcolumbia. I always admire your looks, but I'm not sure I could pull them off as well as you do.


stcolumba said:


> Excellent!


----------



## conductor

Not what I wore today, but what I'd like to wear soon! I picked this up thrifting today. Herringbone suit by Palm Beach. Not my favorite vintage brand, but I've wanted a full tweed suit for a while. Please comment on the fit, and styling, etc. Sorry the pic is not great. Should I tailor this one, or send it to the market?


----------



## The Rambler

pretty good fit for a thrifted suit: looks like it could come in a tad around the hips, but otherwise very nice.


----------



## dorji

Some great looks around here lately!

Unfortunately, this camera phone shot does not fully capture the majesty of the building behind me.
There's an Andover blazer, LE shirt and blackwatch cap in there too....


----------



## FLMike

First try taking pics of myself in a mirror, so apologize for the quality, or lack thereof. Say what you will, I'm not a PS guy....I keep my hankie in my BACK pocket...TV fold, though. Sorry.

Suit: HSM Gold Trumpeter
Shirt/Tie: BB
Shoes: Alden


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I just remembered, I need a tweed suit.

I have the need for tweed!!


----------



## stcolumba

Later, I switched to a different PS.


----------



## Topsider

^ Very nice, darts and all! Love the hand-stiching on the lapels.


----------



## conductor

No tailoring done yet, but I had to give it a shot!


----------



## Orgetorix

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Those Bradleys? I have a pair like that.

On Day Three, Hiram smoked his cigar outdoors. It was warm out for October, and he had much on his mind.


----------



## The Rambler

Nippy this morning, but by lunch I had shed the sweater:


----------



## straw sandals

*Fantastic Fair Isle!*

That's a fantastic Fair Isle sweater, Rambler. IIRC, it was knit by hand for you, no? They hold warmth for sure; I can't wear mine (from Fair Isle Crafts) until the dead of winter.


The Rambler said:


> Nippy this morning, but by lunch I had shed the sweater:


----------



## Orgetorix

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Those Bradleys? I have a pair like that.


No, they're Peals. Yours look nice, though.


----------



## Topsider

^ You should definitely be made to stand in the corner for wearing that shirt.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> I guarantee the pattern isn't as bright in person.


I didn't even notice the pattern.


----------



## firedancer

^ bias pockets should be illegal


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> What is your problem with the shirt, then?


Seriously...?

It's a snap-button western shirt. In short sleeves.

Not even an urban cowboy would be caught dead in that.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Topsider said:


> ^ You should definitely be made to stand in the corner for wearing that shirt.


This comment elicited an audible chuckle.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today,into work a little early today. I thought the pic was cooler than the outfit. Too warm for my sweater :frown:. However. the low on Sunday is 32.

Org - You have quite a few nice suits, but I think that this is the best look yet. The fit on that blazer is great.

Rambler - That is an excellent Fair Isle. The colors are fantastic.


----------



## K Street

Please pardon the blur.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Jovan said:


> If it makes you feel any better though, tear my outfit to ribbons. I'm here to get constructive criticism just as much as offer it!


Isn't it bad form to state this and subsequently delete a post with a picture of yourself when the feedback isn't necessarily positive?


----------



## conductor

No name bow tie (seems to be a little small)

JPress Blazer

Bill's

Shell AE


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Cold enough in the office for the sweater.

Conductor - Great jacket. tie looks good to me.


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JPress Blazer


Wonderful colors and texture in that sport coat!


----------



## Jovan

K Street said:


> Please pardon the blur.


Nice. There's not a lot of love for white contrast collars here, but I like it. Where is that suit from? The tan buttons are unusual.



conductor said:


> No name bow tie (seems to be a little small)
> 
> JPress Blazer
> 
> Bill's
> 
> Shell AE


A nice outfit overall. However, I feel perhaps a point or button-down collar may have worked better with the bowtie, which looks overwhelmed by the English spread.

Which model of Bills are those? Did you get them tapered?



oxford cloth button down said:


> Cold enough in the office for the sweater.
> 
> Conductor - Great jacket. tie looks good to me.


You know, even though you wear pretty much the same thing all the time, I still look forward to your posts. This reminds me to add a uni stripe to my shirt rotation.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> This reminds me to add a uni stripe to my shirt rotation.


:thumbs-up:

Brooks Brothers Original Polo Shirt. There is no substitute.


----------



## conductor

Jovan, thank you for your comments. I was thinking the same thing regarding the collar. The Bills are the M2. I always have a hard time making pants look right. I have chicken legs, and I can't fill the pants out, especially below the knee. Then they don't hang right.


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> :thumbs-up:
> 
> Brooks Brothers Original Polo Shirt. There is no substitute.


When is the next shirt sale going on? I may pick up a few slim or extra-slim fits then. (TRAD HERESY AHHHH!)



conductor said:


> Jovan, thank you for your comments. I was thinking the same thing regarding the collar. The Bills are the M2. I always have a hard time making pants look right. I have chicken legs, and I can't fill the pants out, especially below the knee. Then they don't hang right.


So you didn't alter these at all? I think they look pretty good as is.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> Wonderful colors and texture in that sport coat!


Seconded.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## Billax

Trip English said:


>


A pleasure to look at. Nicely done!


----------



## Patrick06790

Started off nice today but now it's cold and rainy. Yecch. 

Maiden voyage for AE Kenilworth shoes, which I forgot about until my recent closet intervention.


----------



## The Rambler

conductor said:


> No name bow tie (seems to be a little small)
> 
> JPress Blazer
> 
> Bill's
> 
> Shell AE


Bow does look a little short, in the full picture, anyway: just adjust it in the back. Beautiful sportcoat.


----------



## stcolumba

* Go, get' em. Tigers!*

Hey, *Conductor*! I really like that bow tie!

*OCBD*, beautiful sweater.


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


>


Back with a vengeance, my friend. Love the colour on those chinos.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> When is the next shirt sale going on? I may pick up a few slim or extra-slim fits then.


The 30% off sale starts Oct. 18th.


----------



## conductor

Today:

BB shirt, Roundtree and York
Paul Stuart jacket
Bills and AE shells


----------



## stcolumba

Go, get 'em. Tigers! Game Two.


----------



## The Rambler

Trip English said:


>


Terrific ensemble, Trip. It all works together so well, yet looks so unlabored, so un-matchy.

As a disappointed Phillies fan I wish good luck to your Tigers, StC.: a very talented and likeable team, and how can you not love Cabrera?

Chilly and damp here. First fire since April:


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Rambler



conductor said:


> Today:
> 
> BB shirt, Roundtree and York
> Paul Stuart jacket
> Bills and AE shells


Conductor, maybe it's the break in the leg more than the taper? If you were to get them taken up a bit they might hang better and give you a better leg line. You also might be a candidate for a trimmer leg, like the M3. 
That's also a very contemporary jacket. It looks like it might be made of nylon?


----------



## conductor

Trip English said:


> Thanks, Rambler
> 
> Conductor, maybe it's the break in the leg more than the taper? If you were to get them taken up a bit they might hang better and give you a better leg line. You also might be a candidate for a trimmer leg, like the M3.
> That's also a very contemporary jacket. It looks like it might be made of nylon?


Trip, very good look. The taper on your pants is great! I agree with both of your comments regarding my pants. When my budget allows I'll try the M3. The jacket is actually 70 percent cotton 30 poly. It does seems to be pretty recent, and it is actually more of a windbreaker type of maternal, but on occasion I'll wear it as a blazer, just because I like it.


----------



## The Rambler

Conductor, fwiw, I agree with trip's assesment, that the legs are too long, though rather than puddling on the bottom, they do it at the knee. Just roll em over an inch on the bottom and see how they hang. I have to get my m2s taken in, not pegged all the way down, but in the seat and thigh. Yours look like they could benefit from that, too.


----------



## ArtVandalay

AE Eastports
Target socks 
501
Rugby shawl Shetland
LE gingham shirt


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Rambler - Not the most impressive outfit that I have seen you post, but that is a great photo. Very dignified looking, sir.

trip - It seems that you can do no wrong. Great stuff!


----------



## Jovan

It got rather nippy this morning.


----------



## conductor

Jovan, nice blazer cardigan combo.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> Chilly and damp here. First fire since April:


When I think of what I'd like to wear at home on a chilly Sunday afternoon in the Fall, this is it. Very nice, Sir. The PTBs look well tended, too!


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> Jovan, nice blazer cardigan combo.


Thanks! Technically it's a sport coat, but all my friends groan when I correct them on such things...


----------



## Trip English

oxford cloth button down said:


> trip - It seems that you can do no wrong. Great stuff!


Ha! It's pretty easy when you only post photos of one outfit out of every 30 or so!


----------



## wacolo

Hopefully no one is too offended by my lack of a shave. Or a belt for that matter (it was added later):redface:

Southwick Tweed
BB OCBD
Silk Knit
Hunt Club fairisle shetland
Berle Khakis
Keith Highlander Saddles


----------



## firedancer

Looking good Wacolo! 

Your tie brings up a talking point. As wonderful as knits and grenadines are, I find them to be on the dressier end of the spectrum ( even though they do go with most everything) for this reason I rarely pair them with tweed and shetland. 
Your looks great no doubt but I'm wondering if anyone else is in the same camp I am? 
With tweeds I grab any wool, cashmere, silk rep or emblematic. 

Is it just me?


----------



## The Rambler

you raise an interesting point, Firedancer. Despite the similarities in look, I consider grenadines to be dressy, and knits to be casual. Can't say why, exactly. I consider knit ties descendents of the old Rooster brand, which was always presented as casual and informal, presented as something worn with a countrified tweed jacket, or to add s sense of "fun" to an everyday business suit, while grenadines time out of mind the province of the elegant suit-wearer, solid color, providing the visual interest of the weave to offset the more sober single color. Perhaps it's because one is knit, he other (?) woven. One wool, the other silk?But maybe this is just me.


----------



## wacolo

Thanks FD. I have always considered knits to be more casual, though obviously some are dressier than others. I must admit though, my first consideration tends to be color above all else.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday - a couple hours spent outdoors in the cold at an art fair was the perfect excuse to break out the flannels for the first time this year.

Jacket & shirt - BB
Tie & trou - PRL
Shoes: C&J Peals

First time I've worn this jacket, which I picked up this summer at the BB clearance center in Garland. It needs a pressing. I thought I was buying a 41R, but had a pleasant surprise yesterday when I looked in the pocket and saw a 40R tag.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 51º and cloudy, with imminent rain.




























All off white (winter white), save for shoes, Blackwatch belt (with tan leather tabs) and an Indigo Chambray shirt. I was going for a texture match between the ribbing of the cream Wigwam Huskies and the Cream Johnston's Cashmere V neck.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Orgetorix

^That's nice, K. The stickler in me wants to say that's one too many patterns, but I think you actually pulled it off.


----------



## Trip English

K-Street, is that an RL tie? I just picked up a bushel of similar ties from RL. Love it.


----------



## The Rambler

Billax, the "warm whites" look great, and your Rancourts seal the deal: that shoe has really grown on me every time I see you wearing it.

KStreet, I had a jacket that looked quite like that, when I was in college, in the 60s. Maker?

Outstanding fit on the Blazer, Org: that 40 looks, if anything, a bit fuller than your usual.

Wac, you are adding a significant dimension to this, the fun thread, since you started appearing regularly in it.

Patrick, your contributions lately remind me of what I wasmissing over the summer.

Posters come and go on this thread; lately it's been very fine,


----------



## K Street

Orgetorix said:


> ^That's nice, K. The stickler in me wants to say that's one too many patterns, but I think you actually pulled it off.


You and I don't see eye to eye on minimalism but the good news is we are wearing the same shoes today.



Trip English said:


> K-Street, is that an RL tie? I just picked up a bushel of similar ties from RL. Love it.


Good eye-- it is from Polo ca. 2010.



The Rambler said:


> KStreet, I had a jacket that looked quite like that, when I was in college, in the 60s. Maker?


It's from J. Press. I got it about 5 years ago but they always seem to have it in the store during the winter sales.


----------



## conductor

Inaugural wearing today of this British handmade thrift find.


----------



## Anon 18th Cent.

oxford cloth button down said:


> New Brooks Brothers Oatmeal Shetland. I was really excited about this sweater and I am a little disappointed in the color. Only in that it looks pretty monochromatic (not in a good way either) when paired with my chinos. I wish it were lighter with a little more cream coloring. It is also a touch tighter than my other BB sweater, but I am sure that it will loosen up a bit. Not sure if I keep it and pair it with cords or get a more versatile color, maybe heathered navy.
> 
> Any thoughts on the color, especially the chino combination?


Return a sweater you have worn because you don't like the color? Brooks will take it back, but that is not very sporting.


----------



## dexconstruct

Thrifted blazer
Vintage BB OCBD with unlined collar
Lands' End Repp
Lands' End Wool Trousers 
Thrifted braces 
Montgomery Ward Shell Longwings



















It was my birthday...so I got to go to the vintage clothing store.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A chilly 32 degrees out this morning. Broke out a heavy and thick Woolrich Fair Isle that I thrifted and tried a little controlled shrinking with.

Edwin - The sweater is going back. It is about an inch smaller that last years version making to tight in the chest. I might try a medium and keept the color to pair with cords.


----------



## Blessings

Everyone here in DC seems to be complaining about it getting cold so quickly. I'm personally in love with it.

BB Jacket
J Press OCBD
Ralph Lauren Tie










Land's End Donegal Trousers
Barker brogue boots.


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^^
Green Donegal Trou.......
\/\/\/\/\/\/
Green Donegal Sweater......
I am sure it is purely coincidence. :icon_scratch:



Rambler, thanks as always for the kind words!

Not to get off on a tangent, but has anyone been to one of the remodeled JC Penneys? Interesting fabrics on lots of the sport coats. Decent shoulders and some elbow patches too. I even spotted a blackwatch. My local one has Happy Socks and hand rolled pocket squares, and the shoes at the very least look better even if they still feel a bit like cardboard. The quality overall is not going to make Press or O'Connell's have anything to worry about, but they seem to be going in a good direction. Assuming of course they make it through the transition.


----------



## C. Sharp

This might be a little controversial and maybe be even border line INTERNET heresy, but I can remember a time when low contrast outfits were consider normal. Take your sweater substitute an old LL bean oatmeal ragg sweater and you have an average college outfit of the 80's. At the time a dark cotton turtle neck might be added to give it some color or maybe a pink oxford.


oxford cloth button down said:


> New Brooks Brothers Oatmeal Shetland. I was really excited about this sweater and I am a little disappointed in the color. Only in that it looks pretty monochromatic (not in a good way either) when paired with my chinos. I wish it were lighter with a little more cream coloring. It is also a touch tighter than my other BB sweater, but I am sure that it will loosen up a bit. Not sure if I keep it and pair it with cords or get a more versatile color, maybe heathered navy.
> 
> Any thoughts on the color, especially the chino combination?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

C.Sharp - I think it is the fit that throws it all off. That and I am not happy that fact in the pic. You almost never look good if you don't feel good about what you are wearing.


----------



## CMDC

Blessings said:


> Everyone here in DC seems to be complaining about it getting cold so quickly. I'm personally in love with it.
> 
> BB Jacket
> J Press OCBD
> Ralph Lauren Tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land's End Donegal Trousers
> Barker brogue boots.


Nice. Welcome to the forum. Hope you didn't thrift that jacket from under my nose :smile:


----------



## C. Sharp

True, I just wanted you to know I thought the concept you were going for had merit.



oxford cloth button down said:


> C.Sharp - I think it is the fit that throws it all off. That and I am not happy that fact in the pic. You almost never look good if you don't feel good about what you are wearing.


----------



## CMDC

Today and yesterday...

Langrock 3/2 sack courtesy of Straw Sandals
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
JCrew navy flannels
Alden shell captoes




























Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Repp from Pine Valley Golf Club--long ago exchange purchase from TweedyDon
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## The Rambler

Love that Langrock, CM. I would've loved to see that place in its glory days.

Still cold and damp. Andover Shop camelhair sweater, Bills, BB shirt and tie:


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Nice stuff, CMDC and Rambler. Here's today's entry:









Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack
J. Press pinpoint button-down
J. Press knit tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

C. Sharp said:


> True, I just wanted you to know I thought the concept you were going for had merit.


Thank you and I apologize my response in which I sounded as if I knew when reading the post below the outfit it was clear that I did not. I should have said in hindsight I think it is the fit not the whole outfit. Again, thanks for the feedback t is appreciated.



> Return a sweater you have worn because you don't like the color? Brooks will take it back, but that is not very sporting.


It is not only the color, but the fit as well. Also, I wore this sweater for no more than 90 minutes once I realizes it fit too small. This to me is not in bad form as I would not mind if they sent a size medium that had been worn for this long. However, I will take my liberal stance on return policies into consideration in the future.



> Wac, you are adding a significant dimension to this, the fun thread, since you started appearing regularly in it.


Rambler, I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Today and yesterday...


Superb look and fit.


----------



## K Street




----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 houndstooth sack
BB ecru ocbd
No name wool challis tie
BB khakis
AE Hancock


----------



## FLMike

J Press 3/2 Blazer
BB Non-iron Check BD
Bill's M2
AE Patriot Brown Calf


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Another day for cords. They moved the box that I used to set my camera on. I don't know where to stand yet.

CMDC - Love the tie

Kstreet - What are you doing back in a jacket and tie? Glad to see it whatever the case


----------



## Orgetorix

Not gonna bother with a full-length fit today - this blazer really needs to be taken in and the fit is embarassing.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Just a 'fall' day in Florida, doing the college thing.










80's BB Makers OCBD
Polo Prospect chinos
Weejuns
AO Original Pilot
Helbros 'Invincible' watch

Orgetorix: I'm liking the pattern and colors on that tie.
OCBD: Who makes those cords? They look light enough to be worn comfortably once winter rolls around in FL (I only have a pair of LE's finewale from last season, and I've been meaning to buy a few pairs in something other than navy.) Also, the fair isle a few posts up convinces me more and more that I should invest in one.
CMDC: I'm a bit jealous of the pattern on the jacket; I have yet to find anything 'tastefully loud' in my adventures.


----------



## Trip English

Nice pic, TIAP.









Barbour, LE, LE, Eastport MIM


----------



## Patrick06790

Off the rez a little in this two-button, darted, twin-vented suit from the immortal Murray Bittman of NYC (via The Bargain Barn, Sharon, Conn.). 

It's warm.

BB non-iron, no name wool tie, Footjoy shoes from their great closeout pack up the factory we're outta here sale of four or five years ago.


----------



## wacolo

Patrick06790 said:


> Off the rez a little in this two-button, darted, twin-vented suit from the immortal Murray Bittman of NYC (via The Bargain Barn, Sharon, Conn.).
> 
> It's warm.
> 
> BB non-iron, no name wool tie, Footjoy shoes from their great closeout pack up the factory we're outta here sale of four or five years ago.


Patrick, the fabric on that suit is terrific. Is there just a bit of roping to the shoulders or is that my imagination?


----------



## Patrick06790

Tell you the truth, I'm not sure what roping is. Definitely not an Ivy shoulder.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Super casual (meaning I ironed nothing) after work to get a burger with the family.


----------



## K Street

oxford cloth button down said:


> Kstreet - What are you doing back in a jacket and tie? Glad to see it whatever the case


Thanks. I am now dealing with multiple dress codes (sometimes within the same day) so I will hopefully be appearing here more frequently.


----------



## Himself

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 houndstooth sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> No name wool challis tie
> BB khakis
> AE Hancock


I do this same outfit! But my jacket in the same check is very shouldery & darted Faconnable. I'm jealous of your Huntington!

Ecru is undersung, IMO.


----------



## wacolo

No Name camel hair 
Flusser fair isle
Mercer OCBD
Navy PRL Cords
Weejuns


----------



## CMDC

Himself said:


> I do this same outfit! But my jacket in the same check is very shouldery & darted Faconnable. I'm jealous of your Huntington!
> 
> Ecru is undersung, IMO.


Thanks. I agree about ecru. I wish it got more love around here. Much better than white if you have fair skin like myself. Works great with browns, olives, and other earth tones.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Nice look, wacolo.


----------



## Jack1425

Trip English said:


> Nice pic, TIAP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour, LE, LE, Eastport MIM


Think I'm going to add a Barbour to my fall wish list.. Looks like a comfortable rig Trip..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Timeisaperception said:


> OCBD: Who makes those cords? They look light enough to be worn comfortably once winter rolls around in FL (I only have a pair of LE's finewale from last season, and I've been meaning to buy a few pairs in something other than navy.) Also, the fair isle a few posts up convinces me more and more that I should invest in one.


Missed this, sorry. They are from J.Crew and they are pretty light. I like the acorn color that they have up now. I ordered a pair from LE, but a 30 waist might not do it. I might have to grab another pair from Crew.


----------



## williamson

CMDC said:


> ...ecru. I wish it got more love around here...Works great with browns, olives, and other earth tones.


Indeed, I think it works better with the colours you mention than does white.


----------



## Orgetorix

All Brooks.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Gotta agree on Ecru -- it will, one day, be part of my first order of BB shirts.

Org: You're doing nothing to relieve my desire for brown single monks -- they look really good with that casual look. Love that jacket, too -- suede?


----------



## The Rambler

Regarding ecru shirts, I wear them (BB and Press) quite frequently with brownish and greenish tweeds and sweaters. I never realized that ecru was unloved on the forum. Perhaps it's just infrequently mentioned because it's unassertive, and doesn't upstage livelier colors and patterns?


----------



## Orgetorix

I don't know if it counts as suede or nubuck or what, but it's leather. It doesn't have a very long nap.


----------



## Ensiferous

I also thought it was a perfect day for suede.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Jack1425

stcolumba said:


>


Excellent sir! Might I ask where you picked up your sweater? I love it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Trip English

No time for a full shot, but I thought you guys might like the tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Jack1425 said:


> Excellent sir! Might I ask where you picked up your sweater? I love it.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you! It is from North Sea Clothing (England)


----------



## Sir Cingle

Here's today's get-up:


----------



## Hardiw1

Wonderful looks this fall guys, getting a lot of inspiration from here lately.

BB blazer
LE drifter sweater
BB univ stripe OCBD 
J Crew chinos
Polo socks
Weejuns


----------



## wwilson

Hardiw1,

Do you by chance work for Auburn University? Username looks like an AU email account name...just curious...


----------



## FLMike

Trip English said:


> No time for a full shot, but I thought you guys might like the tie.


Love the tie, Tripp.


----------



## Patrick06790

Leo paced in the side yard. Where was Esmerelda? Had she really gone through with her threat to run off with Maximo, the ironically-named circus dwarf? And isn't the word "ironic" overused in these lax, post-modern times?





Press jacket, LE non-iron, Hober tie, LE cords, Florsheim Veblens


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


>


What kind of loafers are those? Looking good!


----------



## Hardiw1

wwilson said:


> Hardiw1,
> 
> Do you by chance work for Auburn University? Username looks like an AU email account name...just curious...


No I do not, but your detective work is not too far off the trail. That is actually the email account name I was given when I was a student there. I have since used it for various account names, and it' just stuck with me over the years as something easy for me to remember. I would ask you how about those Tigers, but we won't go there. I don't need a spike in my blood pressure today.


----------



## wwilson

Hardiw1 said:


> I would ask you how about those Tigers, but we won't go there. I don't need a spike in my blood pressure today.


The loveliest village is not burning yet...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardiw1 said:


> Wonderful looks this fall guys, getting a lot of inspiration from here lately.
> 
> BB blazer
> LE drifter sweater
> BB univ stripe OCBD
> J Crew chinos
> Polo socks
> Weejuns


This is not the first time where I thought that your picture could have been me, haha. Needless to say, I like it.

Trip -Cool tie. Looks good with cord jacket.


----------



## wacolo

Mississippi Mud said:


> Nice look, wacolo.


 Much obliged. I started with a pink shirt, but it just washed everything out.


----------



## stcolumba

Sir Cingle said:


> Here's today's get-up:
> 
> View attachment 5457


Love this tie!


----------



## Hardiw1

oxford cloth button down said:


> This is not the first time where I thought that your picture could have been me, haha. Needless to say, I like it.
> 
> Trip -Cool tie. Looks good with cord jacket.


Thanks, you are definitely one a draw inspiration from. Glad to see a little cooler weather down here, although the next few days will be back up the thermometer, lower temps are imminent.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

wwilson said:


> The loveliest village is not burning yet...


Please lose this weekend. Our new coach needs something to build on.

I'll send you a tie gratis if you can make that happen.


----------



## williamson

Hardiw1 said:


> BB blazer;LE drifter sweater;BB univ stripe OCBD;J Crew chinos; Polo socks;Weejuns.


Looks good!
This sort of _ensemble,_ with a crew-neck sweater, is the only situation where I find an open-necked shirt with a jacket acceptable. The sweater may be a casual item but has a neatening effect.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Thanks. I agree about ecru. I wish it got more love around here. Much better than white if you have fair skin like myself. Works great with browns, olives, and other earth tones.


I agree, ecru (or ivory or cream ) does work well with earth tones. Depending on the shade, it can work quite nicely with navy and charcoal gray.


----------



## Patrick06790

Ecru shirt, mid-grey flannel three piece, and predominately red Hober paisley tie = one of my favorite cold-weather combinations.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, wearing the Rugby sweater again. This sweater is quickly becoming a favorite. Another color may be in order. I think that Ecru is great. I especially like it in pinpoint, thought that I would chine in too.

Hardiw1 - Thank you kindly sir.


----------



## Patrick06790

More from my series, "Genteel Poverty in New England." Note LL Bean Boot tie — they were practically giving them away on the website last week. Shoes are AE Sutters, with the thin rubber sole that is a nice compromise — traction on wet days, but not some great hulking lug sole making the shoes look like hiking boots.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, wearing the Rugby sweater again. This sweater is quickly becoming a favorite. Another color may be in order. I think that Ecru is great. I especially like it in pinpoint, thought that I would chine in too.
> 
> .


Natty. Love this sweater. Envious of your sock collection. Nicely shined Weejuns.


----------



## The Rambler

A bit o' Ireland for a fine Fall day: Aran handknit (ca. 1990), Hanna cap, also Viyella, S&B, Bills, Alden


----------



## dorji

^That is fantastic!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

FLCracka said:


> Love the tie, Tripp.


They look like .410s!!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Fantastic, Rambler!


----------



## Roycru

Another Camel Hair jacket (from Brooks Brothers) along with Land's End shirt, PRL Fairisle jumper, L.L. Bean pants, and Nordstrom shoes.....


----------



## hardline_42

Took the little guy out on his first hayride and pumpkin picking trip:










Harris Tweed herringbone cap
Shuron Ronsir Zyl specs
Vintage Preswick & Moore OCBD
Barbour Bedale from '93
J. Crew ratty khakis
8" Maine Hunting Shoes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

^
Classic pic. Just wonderful on so many levels.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Truly. That photo looks like it could have been taken 60 years ago. Awesome.


----------



## jfkemd

agree with the above Hardline, great shot and get-up


----------



## hardline_42

oxford cloth button down said:


> ^
> Classic pic. Just wonderful on so many levels.





ArtVandalay said:


> Truly. That photo looks like it could have been taken 60 years ago. Awesome.





jfkemd said:


> agree with the above Hardline, great shot and get-up


Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Hardiw1

Very nice Hardline, wonderful pic.


----------



## The Rambler

Agree - wish you'd post more photos, Hardline.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, well not really. I was trying the sweater on as I am posting in the "Shrinking Shetlands" thread. I love the color of this heathered pink LE Shetland that I got from Art Vandalay, who is always great to do business with by the way.


----------



## hardline_42

Hardiw1 said:


> Very nice Hardline, wonderful pic.





The Rambler said:


> Agree - wish you'd post more photos, Hardline.


Thanks again, fellas. I don't really remember to take pics for posting. It's only when someone else takes a pic that I think to post it. I'll try and put up more photos.


----------



## knucklehead

Many thanks to all who post on this thread. Your photos always give me great ideas about what to wear and what I still need to buy. Wacolo has even got me thinking about picking up a pair of overalls. 

My only wish is that Billax would post a bit more often. How about it, Billax? Where are you?


----------



## K Street




----------



## dorji

hardline_42 said:


> Thanks again, fellas. I don't really remember to take pics for posting. It's only when someone else takes a pic that I think to post it. I'll try and put up more photos.


I understand how it can be- but let me say that it was good to see such a real+ genuine pic from you. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The sweater looks good, OCBD! Enjoy.


----------



## The Rambler

Sunday duffer:


----------



## Ensiferous

FLCracka said:


> What kind of loafers are those? Looking good!


Thanks FLC, they are the Sabago Cayman II.


----------



## wacolo

Many great looks shots the last few days! A few errands to run, but mostly abject laziness today.

McGeorge Cardigan
Olive PRL Cords
Cremieux Shirt
Cole Haan Suede Wingtips


----------



## K Street




----------



## Trad-ish

The Rambler said:


> Sunday duffer:


So, was it a popped collar day or no?:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## AlanC

wacolo said:


> McGeorge Cardigan


Could you please forward your street address and regular times away from home? I think I need that cardigan.


----------



## wacolo

AlanC said:


> Could you please forward your street address and regular times away from home? I think I need that cardigan.


Lol. Hey, it took me a long time to time across that one. It will be with me for a while.:smile:


----------



## The Rambler

Trad-ish said:


> So, was it a popped collar day or no?:icon_smile_wink:


haha, that's just the kind of thing that happens when the wife isn't around to tease me before I go out somewhere.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

KStreet - I like the cardigan/tie combo. That ties really pops.


----------



## The Rambler

Huntington coat, BB tie


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Rambler said:


> Huntington coat, BB tie
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


Absolutely perfect. I love that jacket and bow combo.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, OCBD. I've probably got 40 years on you, and many of my other favorite posters, but a shared love of clothing is what draws us together. I can't think of any other affinity group where people of such varying ages speak the same language (though I'm sure they exist), which is one thing I really enjoy about our forum.


----------



## conductor

Wacolo and K Street - Great looking cardigans! I'm on the hunt for one with that sort of collar. Rambler, that is a great looking green blazer.


----------



## Jack1425

The Rambler said:


> Thanks, OCBD. I've probably got 40 years on you, and many of my other favorite posters, but a shared love of clothing is what draws us together. I can't think of any other affinity group where people of such varying ages speak the same language (though I'm sure they exist), which is one thing I really enjoy about our forum.


Well said indeed Rambler and I agree! I have spent a great deal of time home recently for health reasons and visit many forum's both professional and otherwise to pass the hours. I'm hard pressed to find one particular group I enjoy more than this one..


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

OCBD and Rambler: 

I'm amused that you like each other's looks today (I, for one, like both), because with the similar color schemes you almost look like the illustrations from the OPH -- the line drawings with every item of clothing labeled.


----------



## dalek

K-street - What cardigan is that? It looks really nice

(from a fellow K St. worker)


----------



## conductor

BB bow
Express blazer (again)
Geoffrey Bean shirt
Bills
AE Randolf
Target socks


----------



## FLMike

J Press sack
BB Red Uni-stripe OCBD (the red didn't show up well in the pic)
LE tie
Bill's M2
AE Walden


----------



## Blessings

Tried something different today. The hat was necessary as I had a haircut later in the day, so I couldn't pomade my hair as usual in the morning.

Decided to pair it with - and I know groans are going to result from this - a clip-on bowtie. I would never purchase that kind of thing, but this past Christmas my grandmother had the bowties made up for all the men of the family from some remnants of the family's tartan lying around. (My grandfather had a pair of trousers made out it!) And so I wear the kiddy bowtie with pride despite it's all too perfect appearance.


----------



## Patrick06790

Take that, stupid sluggish late season bee!



Trying to echo fall colors. Also committing heresy with moderate spread collar and pleated pants.



Big fat bastards


----------



## The Rambler

Trying to get a good look at a backyard fox, in the gloaming:


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit, BB shirt, J Press tie, AE shoes


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, everything I have seen lately is quite inspiring. (Even the pre-tied bow, I will give leeway for family sentimentalities naturally. ) Keep it coming!

I nearly posted a few sweater outfits from the last few days, but they weren't anything of note and I don't work it as well as ocbd does.


----------



## mjo_1

AlanC said:


> Could you please forward your street address and regular times away from home? I think I need that cardigan.


You may be in luck:


----------



## Walter Denton

Always comfortable in my McGeorge Shetland cardigan


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Rambler, you look every bit as adventurous and well-dressed as John Burroughs.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orgetorix said:


> Southwick suit, BB shirt, J Press tie, AE shoes


Why are you so cool?

Seriously, either you're knocking it out of the park lately, or my taste has developed to the point where I think I'm really starting to "get" what you try to do with clothes. Based on your blog, I'd say it's the second one.


----------



## Jovan

mjo_1 said:


> You may be in luck:


Beautiful. My size too...


----------



## Ensiferous

This is great, Rambler. Relaxed but resolute, simultaneously.



The Rambler said:


>


----------



## wacolo

mjo_1 said:


> You may be in luck:


That is the same sweater as mine, right down to the label and size. I paid a bit less than that off of ebay, but would have been perfectly content if I had paid that much.


----------



## Orgetorix

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Why are you so cool?
> 
> Seriously, either you're knocking it out of the park lately, or my taste has developed to the point where I think I'm really starting to "get" what you try to do with clothes. Based on your blog, I'd say it's the second one.


Thanks, man. Appreciate the kind words.


----------



## Jack1425

Org.. While your entire ensemble is as excellent as usual, I'm especially loving the colors of your tie.. very nice..


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Everyone is looking good!


----------



## FLMike

J Press Sack
BB PPBD
Ben Silver Tie
BB Gabs
AE Patriot


----------



## The Rambler

Wac: That's a lot for a sweater on the bay - but - M'George is just the best. Paine, Johnston, Pringle, Lockie, Drumohr, Braemar, Allen Solly, others, all great, but to me McGeorge stands alone.


----------



## conductor

Today:

Unknown maker bowtie
BB sack blazer
Bills
J&M shells 
Target socks


----------



## ds23pallas

Somewhat rumpled, but that's usually the way with me:


----------



## CMDC

Blessings said:


> Tried something different today. The hat was necessary as I had a haircut later in the day, so I couldn't pomade my hair as usual in the morning.
> 
> Decided to pair it with - and I know groans are going to result from this - a clip-on bowtie. I would never purchase that kind of thing, but this past Christmas my grandmother had the bowties made up for all the men of the family from some remnants of the family's tartan lying around. (My grandfather had a pair of trousers made out it!) And so I wear the kiddy bowtie with pride despite it's all too perfect appearance.


Love the hat. Way to keep flying the colors after Friday night's debacle. I'm still sick over that game.


----------



## The Rambler

Mississippi Mud said:


> Rambler, you look every bit as adventurous and well-dressed as John Burroughs.


That's quite the compliment, Mud. Thanks. I need to get to work on my beard, though:


----------



## The Rambler

No name or not, to me that is the ideal width for a bow tie


----------



## Bandit44

Great looks abound, gentlemen.

Paul Stuart jacket
LE Hyde Park
JosBank Bowtie
Nautica clipper khakis
AE Saratogas


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ds23pallas said:


> Somewhat rumpled, but that's usually the way with me:


I aspire to look as cool as you someday. You are one of my favorite posters, btw.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Burroughs cut quite a figure, didn't he? When I see such photographs, I always think, "That's the way clothes should be worn."



The Rambler said:


> That's quite the compliment, Mud. Thanks. I need to get to work on my beard, though:


----------



## Walter Denton

Mississippi Mud said:


> Burroughs cut quite a figure, didn't he? When I see such photographs, I always think, "That's the way clothes should be worn."


Trad Connection - Almost 50 years ago I visited Burroughs cabin, "Slabsides" near Kingston, NY. He was apparently quite popular with the Vassar girls and there was a Vassar banner hanging in the cabin.


----------



## The Rambler

Interesting, Walter. My mother-in-law, Vassar '32, iirc, spoke well of him. (I was an English teacher at Vassar myself, in the 70s). I wonder what that connection was?


----------



## GHo

love that tie!


----------



## Walter Denton

The Rambler said:


> Interesting, Walter. My mother-in-law, Vassar '32, iirc, spoke well of him. (I was an English teacher at Vassar myself, in the 70s). I wonder what that connection was?


Burroughs was an adviser and mentor to the Wake Robin Club (named after a book he wrote). Wake Robin was a club dedicated to nature study and several times a year the girls would visit his cabin. He also visited the college and his journals were donated to the Vassar library.


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks - Wake Robin is Trillium, no?


----------



## Walter Denton

The Rambler said:


> Thanks - Wake Robin is Trillium, no?


It is Trillium erectum, the smaller flowered Trillium


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Well done, all around. There's nothing more "traditional" than a well-dressed naturalist appreciating the local wildlife, apparently.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Thought I'd do the button down collar and crewneck look.

Orvis Tattershall Shirt.
Ashworth Golf Wool Crew.
Bean Field Jacket.
Goofy Facial Expression by me.


----------



## wacolo

The Rambler said:


> Wac: That's a lot for a sweater on the bay - but - M'George is just the best. Paine, Johnston, Pringle, Lockie, Drumohr, Braemar, Allen Solly, others, all great, but to me McGeorge stands alone.


I could not agree more. I have a couple of McG v-necks as well and they have held up beautifully through many years of wear. BTW I notice the sweater sold. Did anyone here snag it?


----------



## wacolo

I am happy to report that after a rough few months, I am once again among the gainfully employed. Well, perhaps not gainfully. But I am employed!! A big thanks to everyone here for their good nature and a daily reminder that even though I was out of work did not mean that I had to dress like it. :icon_smile:

Varsity Town Tweed
PRL Green Gingham with a sad little roll :frown:
Atkinsons Tie 
Berle Khakis
Walk-Over Heavy Duty Storm Welted etc....


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Wacolo, congrats on the new job. You look ready.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
+1 on the congratulations. Love that herringbone tweed! :thumbs-up:


----------



## The Rambler

Yeah, congrats, wac. hard times. btw, it was I nabbed the McG, having lost an ebay battle for another some months ago, possibly with you?


----------



## Mississippi Mud

The Rambler said:


> Yeah, congrats, wac. hard times. btw, it was I nabbed the McG, having lost an ebay battle for another some months ago, possibly with you?


Well, at least I was outbid by a worthy competitor.


----------



## The Rambler

If it don't fit right, you'll be hearing from me, Mud. Now that I'm working from the house, I'm wearing cardigans in place of sportcoats on many days, and find it hard to let a good one pass by me, even if they're a little aggresively priced, as that on was.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Andersdad

Ensiferous - Is that an LE knit tie?


----------



## Hardiw1

Congrats Wacolo, looking sharp. 

Nice jacket Ensiferous.


----------



## CMDC

Ensiferous--that jacket is amazing. Details? Love the knit tie with it. The only thing I'd do different--and this is just me--is go with a blue or ecru ocbd. Fantastic outfit all around.


----------



## Orgetorix

Ensiferous, is that a BB Fitzgerald jacket? I saw one in a very similar pattern when I was in Brooks a couple weeks ago, and was drooling over it.


----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford suit, Barbera shirt, "Grenafaux" tie from thetiebar.com, BB square, Peal shoes


----------



## inq89

Pumpkin pickin' with the lady. Went to a family farm near to campus on a cloudy cool Autumn day last week. My trusty Barbour Liddy, orange mix Shaggy Dog (to mach the occasion), Orvis tattersall, J Crew british khaki hemmed to no break, wool socks and Bean Boot mocs for trudging in the mud.


----------



## Jack1425

Ensiferous- amazing jacking and the fit is spot on! I have been seeing more knit ties lately and enjoy the look. 

Wac- congrats..

Rambler & Mud- I was drooling over that cardigan! I'm glad Rambler was the one who put me gently out of my misery.. 

Jack


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ds23pallas

OCBD - Thank you. Today almost all BB: University Blazer, blue uni-stripe OCBD (I've migrated to almost all Traditional Fit, with a few Regular Fit), Madison fit chinos (my BB favourite), argyles and Alden shells. Some club tie I found in my dad's closet from a shop called W.M Chelsea Ltd. in Scarsdale, NY:


----------



## Ensiferous

Orgetorix and Andersdad are formidable clothing detectives!

Thanks all, for the comments. CMDC, good suggestion on the blue ocbd.


----------



## Patrick06790

Mudge Pond, Sharon Conn., in background. Still wearing boat shoes, but with SmartWool socks.


----------



## wacolo

Thanks all for the kind words. It feels good to be back in the mix.



The Rambler said:


> Yeah, congrats, wac. hard times. btw, it was I nabbed the McG, having lost an ebay battle for another some months ago, possibly with you?


I would say there is a very good chance that was me . I keep a fairly close watch for such items, and they just don't come up that often. I would say it was prudent to grab that one when you did. I am sure you will love it!



Ensiferous said:


>





Orgetorix said:


>


 Two excellent examples of how to do a navy solid!



inq89 said:


>


A great look all around ing!


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Hardiw1

inq89 said:


> Pumpkin pickin' with the lady. Went to a family farm near to campus on a cloudy cool Autumn day last week. My trusty Barbour Liddy, orange mix Shaggy Dog (to mach the occasion), Orvis tattersall, J Crew british khaki hemmed to no break, wool socks and Bean Boot mocs for trudging in the mud.


Great fall casual look. The quilted Barbour is excellent. Casual doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## P Hudson

My new navy poplin sack from BB, with LE Hyde Park ocbd, BB square and Rancourt loafers. Feels good on a bright 80 degree day. The suit is perfect except it smells of tobacco and the left sleeve is a wee bit short (ie the one under the pocket square). Any suggestions? My understanding is that you can't lengthen cotton without leaving a messy crease. I can live with it and just wear short-ish shirts (or the dreaded short sleeve with a suit look [particularly madras], which I happen to like).


----------



## Jovan

I envy everyone's fall looks... I really do need more than like three or four sportcoats and a few shoes.

Kinda-sorta more of the same for me.










Sweater: Old Navy (GASP! SHOCK!)
Shirt: Ratio Clothing
Trousers: Lands' End
Shoes: Sperry Top-Sider


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan, I like that look. IMO, thin material goes well with v-necks , and thicker wool goes well with crews.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks.

I suppose I can see why crew necks wouldn't look as good in Merino or cotton. Not sure I agree about the reverse. I've seen some attractive looking v-neck sweaters in hearty wool or cashmere.

I'll probably replace this one as my "essential charcoal sweater" though. It was a gift, not very good quality, and is already starting to wear in the armpits. Maybe something with a deeper V in Merino wool.


----------



## conductor

Today:

Park Avenue tie
BB shirt
Pendleton Caridgan










The bottom half:


----------



## Howard

light green shirt and black dress pants.


----------



## Patrick06790

Rainy day, old jacket rediscovered, big fat bastards with commando soles for tramping around in wet leaves


----------



## ArtVandalay

Howard said:


> light green shirt and black dress pants.


How about that...


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> I envy everyone's fall looks... I really do need more than like three or four sportcoats and a few shoes.
> 
> Kinda-sorta more of the same for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweater: Old Navy (GASP! SHOCK!)
> Shirt: Ratio Clothing
> Trousers: Lands' End
> Shoes: Sperry Top-Sider


I've got an old navy cotton sweater vest that I've had for five or six years that I wear constantly during the cooler months. It looks like it's brand new and has kept it's shape better than any sweater vest I've owned from BB, LE, or Bean. I wish I had stocked up on more colors.


----------



## The Rambler

PH: you _might_ be able to lengthen the sleeve, especially considering the garment is new and thus the cuff not yet discolored. Give it a pinch and tug on the inside, pull out, and examine the line. Determine that way if it will leave a permanent line. If it looks like it will, I would probably shorten the other one, for symmetry, and then wear it with my shorter long-sleeve shirts. Can't tell from photos, How much cuff shows when arms hang at your side?


----------



## hookem12387

ing, perfectly done. Everyone else very good, as well, but I had to comment on this first.

I'm going to try to get a bit better about posting, my old iPhone's camera was pretty shaky quality but the new one has an excellent camera so it should be simpler. Here's a small shot of the jacket I picked up at Brooks corporate sale yesterday. It's not trad-cannon by any means (imported Fitzgerald), but the price was right, fit was perfect, and its fall colors without fall warmth, which is nice to have for my weather.

Worn with a Ben silver tie and LE Hyde park










Ok, over the course of the day I've talked myself into the idea that I should have purchased a 41l instead of 42L. Any comments?


----------



## Bandit44

BB sack blazer
LE OCBD
JAB tie (a father's day gift, but I'm not too keen on the smaller size)
Nautica chinos
Targyles
J&M longwings


----------



## wacolo

Bandit44 said:


> BB sack blazer
> LE OCBD
> JAB tie (a father's day gift, but I'm not too keen on the smaller size)
> Nautica chinos
> Targyles
> J&M longwings


Great look Bandit. A white pocket square would have topped it off :smile:. It is funny you mentioned the bow. I worked in management for JAB for 7+ years (please go easy on me:icon_peaceplease A couple of years ago pretty much all of the ties were slimmed down, I think due to a new tie buyer. I heard more negative comments over the new width of the bows than I could recall. I would say 1 in 10 comments was positive.


----------



## Bandit44

Thanks, I'm actually a fan of JAB signature gabardines because it is one of the few places I can buy reasonably priced long rise trousers. That and shoe trees during their 70% off sales.


----------



## The Rambler

With thanks to wacolo, who I'm slavishly imitating, and mjo, for pointing out this McGeorge cardigan on the bay:


----------



## mjo_1

^Looking good! I'm glad a forum member ended up getting it.


----------



## The Rambler

Hookem, the fit of the 42L looks good to me.


----------



## Trip English

Hookem, I think I agree with you. I would probably size down. Only to a 41L, though.


----------



## dorji

Too much good stuff to mention it all. Great cardigan Rambler. Hook... since you asked, I would size down. BTW, did you see that extra-long blackwatch on the thrift thread?

These Bills were pressed before I ran through the rain earlier..

Wax cotton Hanna, new tie from Seaward+Stearn wool/silk, super texture but still knots nice. They are real good at proper shape even with thick materials.

Some Rancourts:

I gave them a lil black cream the other day- the #8 CXL was getting a bit one-dimensional.


----------



## Trevor

Nice outfit dorji


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Very nice stuff on this page. especially Dorji(post more), Rambler, and inq89 very nice.

Hookem - I don't think that jacket looks to big, but I like you would be interested in seeing a 41L. Great pattern by the way.


----------



## dorji

Thanks fellas. OCBD I will step up the posting :icon_smile: I admire your consistent good looks. This thread has been doing so well, I had to get back into it. Keep it up guys.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

hookem12387 said:


> ing, perfectly done. Everyone else very good, as well, but I had to comment on this first.
> 
> I'm going to try to get a bit better about posting, my old iPhone's camera was pretty shaky quality but the new one has an excellent camera so it should be simpler. Here's a small shot of the jacket I picked up at Brooks corporate sale yesterday. It's not trad-cannon by any means (imported Fitzgerald), but the price was right, fit was perfect, and its fall colors without fall warmth, which is nice to have for my weather.
> 
> Worn with a Ben silver tie and LE Hyde park
> 
> Ok, over the course of the day I've talked myself into the idea that I should have purchased a 41l instead of 42L. Any comments?


Love the pattern on that jacket.

I think you might have benefited from sizing down, though it's not offensive how it is now.

I was in the same boat with a Fitzgerald jacket, though I'm hoping a bit of waist suppression cures the problem.

The Fitzgerald jacket, at least the one I own and the others I've tried on, all have had very closed quarters which doesn't help things.


----------



## hookem12387

^Youre right re the quarters. I went back today and exchanged for a smaller size. Interestingly, my fiancee also bought a jacket. The size 14 boys blazer fit her better than any other (woman's) blazer she's tried on.


----------



## The Rambler

post a photo of the 41, Hook.


----------



## hookem12387

The Rambler said:


> post a photo of the 41, Hook.


 It's being shipped. My Brooks never has the greatest of stock. In fact, they no longer stock must iron shirts or shell shoes. I'll get a picture up once it comes in, though. I tried on a 41R in store and liked the fit through the body just a bit better.


----------



## stcolumba

A Maize 'n Blue Sunday morn.
A win is a win is a win is a win. Even if your team cannot make a touchdown!


----------



## stcolumba

Really liking Rambler's orange/olive/gold striped tie.
Jovan's sweater is trim and clean looking.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday, a little more casual than trad. Scanning pics at the library.

Dorji - Thanks!


----------



## stcolumba

Orgetorix said:


> Southwick suit, BB shirt, J Press tie, AE shoes


This tie is brilliant!


----------



## LouB

My 16 yr. old son and me after church. He's wearing a thrifted Southwick flannel blazer, thrifted JAB shirt and J. Crew longwings purchased from the Exchange. This is his last time to wear the Southwick. I can't keep his arms from growing longer! He doesn't like to go thrifing, but is more than happy to wear what I find. His old man is wearing a Southwick mini-herringbone suit and an old BB tie.


----------



## David J. Cooper

On the way to Trout Lake Farm Market in Vancouver.

Brooks Sweater and OCBD
Polo Chinos.
Barbour Quilted Liner.
AE Wilberts


----------



## Ensiferous

LouB said:


> I can't keep his arms from growing longer!


You are both looking good LouB. Too bad about your son's arms growing out of that blazer, because his shoulder fit was great in it. But such is the condition of a 16 year old. :icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

LouB said:


>


Both of you looking good! Cheers to your son who appreciates a nice appearance.


----------



## The Rambler

Wonderful photo Lou B.

StC:the fit of your suits through chest and shoulders is exemplary. Do they (assuming that they are not all custom made)come off the rack fitting that way? If so, you're a lucky guy.

I chose this sweater on a brilliant Fall day because its colors are so Autumnal;trou are Jack Donnelly, kicks Rancourt pinch penny:


----------



## Hardiw1

Nice, I like the liner thrown in here.



David J. Cooper said:


> View attachment 5530
> 
> 
> On the way to Trout Lake Farm Market in Vancouver.
> 
> Brooks Sweater and OCBD
> Polo Chinos.
> Barbour Quilted Liner.
> AE Wilberts


Rambler, the tattersall looks great with that sweater.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> A Maize 'n Blue Sunday morn.
> A win is a win is a win is a win. Even if your team cannot make a touchdown!


Nice rig...and might we assume you are not a Spartan fan? You must be pleased with the outcome of yesterdays game.


----------



## Jovan

Gents, fine looks these past few days.



ArtVandalay said:


> I've got an old navy cotton sweater vest that I've had for five or six years that I wear constantly during the cooler months. It looks like it's brand new and has kept it's shape better than any sweater vest I've owned from BB, LE, or Bean. I wish I had stocked up on more colors.


Old Navy must have declined further since then. All I can think with mine is, "I can do better."


----------



## Walter Denton

PRL blazer
Orvis sweater vest
LE OCBD
Bills Cramerton


----------



## Billax

Walter Denton said:


> PRL blazer
> Orvis sweater vest
> LE OCBD
> Bills Cramerton


Classic look, Walter! I like it a lot.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig...and might we assume you are not a Spartan fan? You must be pleased with the outcome of yesterdays game.


Thanks for the thumbs up! I'm glad that the "long nightmare" is over. Happy for the win. But, not proud of the performance by the offense. Very blah and lackluster.


----------



## stcolumba

Rambler's check shirt and Fair Isle sweater are a knockout. Very "Barbour" looking.


----------



## Walter Denton

Billax said:


> Classic look, Walter! I like it a lot.


Thanks, Billax. I'm afraid my look is a lot more rumpled than yours.


----------



## dorji

Great Sunday looks- Lou's nice father/son shot, Walter's fall red sweater, David and OCBD doing casual very well as always. StC's blues and maize looks very polished. Rambler- I had the same idea, executed a bit differently. Nice looking tattersall!


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt & tie
Alden tassels


----------



## FLMike

A little better view of the suit fabric:


----------



## conductor

Some great looks here guys - always motivating me to try a little harder.

today:


----------



## Jack1425

dorji said:


> Great Sunday looks- Lou's nice father/son shot, Walter's fall red sweater, David and OCBD doing casual very well as always. StC's blues and maize looks very polished. Rambler- I had the same idea, executed a bit differently. Nice looking tattersall!


Excellent! Your sweater is fabulous. I too noticed Ramblers tattersall!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Rambler

Exceptional FI, Dorj, works very well with a bow. My local tailor found me this unusual Italian fabric, wool, cashmere and 5% mink: wonderful handle. Hober tie and square (too matchy?), Press royal oxford shirt


----------



## Patrick06790

Deploying the odd vests this week


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bandit44 said:


> Thanks, I'm actually a fan of JAB signature gabardines because it is one of the few places I can buy reasonably priced long rise trousers.


^^^

They are still trying to ruin everything with slim-fit low-rise!!


----------



## wacolo

Casual and more than a bit rumpled today.




Wonderful looks this weekend all around! 

Patrick, that vest is great. I am curious about the pocket square. Is it just patterned, because on my monitor it almost looks like it has a texture to it?


Rambler the cardigan (and fair isle) looks great! I am assuming there is no buyers remorse :smile: ?


Also, if anyone had any doubts, I can confirm that that Mercer collars are in fact unlined. Sigh, she gave me quite a few good years:thumbs-up:. I can not decide if I should have the collar turned or not. Probably won't.


----------



## The Rambler

wac, after almost 40 years on Wall Street, I am all too familiar with buyers' remorse. None felt, I assure you :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jack1425

Enjoying the color changes... Rather a rumpled trad..


----------



## Patrick06790

wacolo, I think the square is this: 

David Hober sent it to me to try out a couple years ago.


----------



## Balfour

The Rambler said:


> wac, after almost 40 years on Wall Street, I am all too familiar with buyers' remorse. None felt, I assure you :icon_smile_wink:


Do you mind me asking how prevalent the trad look was on Wall Street? I ask as most of the trad posters here are wearing 'smart casual' clothes, although I am aware of the more formal (small "f") modes from some of the more historical pictures in AldenPyle's American trad men thread.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Balfour said:


> Do you mind me asking how prevalent the trad look was on Wall Street? I ask as most of the trad posters here are wearing 'smart casual' clothes, although I am aware of the more formal (small "f") modes from some of the more historical pictures in AldenPyle's American trad men thread.


Balfour while these pics are not from Wall Street they are from, 1976 and . I think they provide a good idea about what trad on Wall street may have looked like. There is so much great stuff over !


----------



## hookem12387

Epaulet blazer
Brooks shirt
Ben Silver tie (my favorite tie, thanks Rambler)
J Crew chinos
Gucci bits


----------



## ATL

What do you guys think of the fit of this J Press sportcoat? I'm a bit new to trad. Is it too short? boxy? small?


----------



## The Rambler

Balfour said:


> Do you mind me asking how prevalent the trad look was on Wall Street? I ask as most of the trad posters here are wearing 'smart casual' clothes, although I am aware of the more formal (small "f") modes from some of the more historical pictures in AldenPyle's American trad men thread.


Wall Street has long been a bastion of traditional dress (small t), and, because it has long been heavily populated by Ivy League graduates (maybe not quite the top of the class, I hasten to add) of Trad dress as well. There was a brief period, near the end of the great bull market of the 90s, when conceited financial types dressed as if they were on the way to the first tee, but the more difficult markets of the last decade put an end to that. I, for one, would never appear before clients, or at a meeting where I was attempted to raise money for one of my projects, in anything less than conservative, fairly dressy attire, and I think most of my colleagues feel the same way.


----------



## leisureclass

Nice Hookem and Wacolo!

Still Warm here, waiting for Tweed Weather to come back...
1: Yale Co-Op 3/2 Sack, Andover Shop Hunter Green Grenadine, Brooks Pink on Blue OCBD (all vintage)
2: M2s, Walk Over Bucs (recent thrift find, in rough shape but I am obsessed with their color)


----------



## hookem12387

ATL, it looks like it _may_ be a bit wide in the shoulders and is a bit too short.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I'll concur with hookem, ATL. That said, I have a jacket that fits that way in the shoulders that I've kept despite it being a little big in the shoulders because I love the fabric too much to get rid of it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I almost threw on a tie under this BB sweater, but I am not sure of the "rules" about ties and sweaters. Is it okay to wear a tie with a sweater and no jacket? Do certain sweaters lend to this look better than others(i.e cardigans)?


----------



## Orgetorix

IMO, ties rarely look good with crewneck sweaters. You really need a V-neck with a tie, and the deeper the V the better. Other than that, I think anything goes.


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I almost threw on a tie under this BB sweater, but I am not sure of the "rules" about ties and sweaters. Is it okay to wear a tie with a sweater and no jacket? Do certain sweaters lend to this look better than others(i.e cardigans)?


I usually save the tie for a v-neck. But that is just me. I always felt a bit odd wearing a tie with only the knot showing.


----------



## Roycru

Chester Barrie Jacket
Dunn & Co. Vest
Brooks Bros Shirt and Tie
Orvis Pants
Nordstrom Shoes


----------



## CMDC

Several days worth...

Burgos teba jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
Ferragamo tie (with seated doggies)--many thanks to drlivingston for this one
BB khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits




























BB sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
Liberty tie
LLB double L olive chinos
AE Hancock




























No name green herringbone sack
BB blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp










BB sportcoat
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
BB tie
Pringle lambswool sweater


----------



## Billax

Another outstanding outfit, Roycru!

Weather in Durham today: Sunny & calm, 58º




























Southwick 3/2 roll
BB OCBD
Hober Duck tie
J. Crew 6/5 vest
BB Shell belt
LE flannels
Marcoliani OTC Argyles
AE Grayson shells


----------



## Charles Saturn

The Rambler said:


> Trying to get a good look at a backyard fox, in the gloaming:


Rambler, you are such a stud! This rig reeks of the "The Great Escape." Keep it up mate.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


>


^^^

I got some new pants,
I thought they were too short; then,
I saw yours, they're not


----------



## Balfour

Thank you, OCBD and Rambler, for your replies. 

OCBD: I don't much care for ties without jackets. I said as much in one of the other threads recently. I think it works in very specific contexts, such as a country activity - e.g. wool tie with field coat, V-neck, corduroys, tattersall check shirt, etc. 

Generally speaking, in my opinion at least, far better to dress up with a tie-less jacket than a jacket-less tie! DISCLAIMER: Not sure whether this advice is trad or not.


----------



## Andersdad

CC: Himself
^^
It took a moment
Before I figured it out
I see what you did


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Patrick06790

This morning I discovered a heavyish Corbin suit I completely forgot I owned. I shot the back so you can see the seams and vent details. I need to get the pants taken up an inch, I think.

It takes great skill to get a tie to bunch up like that


----------



## stcolumba

I like the rich, red color in Patrick's tie. That is one sturdy looking suit.


----------



## svb




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays




----------



## eagle2250

^^
:icon_scratch:


----------



## FJW

wacolo said:


> Also, if anyone had any doubts, I can confirm that that Mercer collars are in fact unlined. Sigh, she gave me quite a few good years:thumbs-up:. I can not decide if I should have the collar turned or not. Probably won't.


Nice--Just broken in and perfect for hanging out at the local hardware store on Saturday!


----------



## CMDC

Newly thrifted Pendleton blackwatch Harrington jacket
LLB tartan sportshirt
LLB khakis
Timberland rugged mocs


----------



## conductor

Today:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Rambler - Excellent execution of complimenting colors.

CMDC - Great jacket. My step father has a wool jacket like that and I used to "borrow' it throughout high school.

Hookem & Leisureclass - Looked great page last page.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

I am just beginning to try to understand "trad". I posted this same outfit in the fashion forum earlier, but have not received any comments (not that I asked for any), so I am wondering if this outfit is trad at all? I am guessing that my contrast collar/cuff shirt, slim-fit pants and ecco shoes are not, but that the rest is or could be? These suppositions are based upon my current research into "what is trad".

Is my beard trad? I'm guessing that my floors are trad (110 year old pine)?

Thanks - Warren

_______________________________________________

What I wore today:

Shoes: Ecco Barcelona in walnut with matching belt
Pants: Calvin Klein slim-fit; 100% wool, slightly shiny herringbone gray
Jacket: Jack Victor for Markshale; 100% Cashmere by Loro Piana
Shirt: Brioni - pale yellow with white collar and french cuffs
Tie: Ralph Lauren 100% wool
Cuff links: my great grandfathers simple monogram links


----------



## Jovan

Trad? No. But mostly tasteful. The shoes are a bit too square toed. The beard and hairstyle are awesome, keep them.


----------



## wacolo

BB Sack
BB Shirt
Madder Tie 
Glen Plaid Flannel Pants
AE MacNeils


----------



## Jack1425

Wac.. Nicely done and I enjoy the contrast of the lighter grey trousers! I really need to be more adventurous with my pocket squares, the color pops!


----------



## The Rambler

wrwhiteknight: a very large question, but since you areasking in all sinceriry, and understand that it takes some time and experience to grasp such an ill defined concept, I thought I might try to go through your very nice outfit top to bottom and comment on its tradliness, from my perspective: 

Shirt: contrast collar, not very trad; plain collar, less tradly than button down, broadcloth less so than oxford weave; double cuffs (I think) less trad than barrel.

Coat: (and a very handsome one it is) shoulders more structured and a little wider than the natural shoulder, perhaps the key element; 2 button front, acceptable, but less trad than 3 buttons rolled to two.

Tie: a nice tie, well knotted, and though the pattern might pass for trad, it doesn't assert it, as a regimental stripe, club or emblematic, wool knit or "neat" pattern might.

Trousers: too shiny, and the weave is not typical of trad slacks; plain bottom, while perfectly acceptable, is less trad than cuffs of 1.5 to 2"

Shoes: square toe, never.

This is, again, a very nice look. Almost any non-trad element by itself is fine, but, in their totality, make for a not trad look (which, of course, is fine, unless you're going for a trad look).

Hope this helps.


----------



## leisureclass

These three were made for each other:
Vtg Stanley Blacker Herringbone Tweed
Vtg Press Ancient Madder
Current BB OCBD

Below:
M2s and Florsheim beefrolls


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. I've seen a ton of Stanley Blacker jackets thrifting but never a 3/2 sack. Good find.


----------



## Patrick06790

wacolo's look is very good. everything fits too.


----------



## Pentheos

Manorexia. Just sayin'.


----------



## Walter Denton

Kudos to wacolo and leisureclass for a great look. You both really pulled all the elements together and I particularly like the ancient madder ties.


----------



## FLMike

The Rambler said:


> wrwhiteknight: a very large question, but since you areasking in all sinceriry, and understand that it takes some time and experience to grasp such an ill defined concept, I thought I might try to go through your very nice outfit top to bottom and comment on its tradliness, from my perspective:
> 
> Shirt: contrast collar, not very trad; plain collar, less tradly than button down, broadcloth less so than oxford weave; double cuffs (I think) less trad than barrel.
> 
> Coat: (and a very handsome one it is) shoulders more structured and a little wider than the natural shoulder, perhaps the key element; 2 button front, acceptable, but less trad than 3 buttons rolled to two.
> 
> Tie: a nice tie, well knotted, and though the pattern might pass for trad, it doesn't assert it, as a regimental stripe, club or emblematic, wool knit or "neat" pattern might.
> 
> Trousers: too shiny, and the weave is not typical of trad slacks; plain bottom, while perfectly acceptable, is less trad than cuffs of 1.5 to 2"
> 
> Shoes: square toe, never.
> 
> This is, again, a very nice look. Almost any non-trad element by itself is fine, but, in their totality, make for a not trad look (which, of course, is fine, unless you're going for a trad look).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Incredibly well said, Rambler!


----------



## Trip English

wrwhiteknight said:


> I am just beginning to try to understand "trad". I posted this same outfit in the fashion forum earlier, but have not received any comments (not that I asked for any), so I am wondering if this outfit is trad at all? I am guessing that my contrast collar/cuff shirt, slim-fit pants and ecco shoes are not, but that the rest is or could be? These suppositions are based upon my current research into "what is trad".
> 
> Is my beard trad? I'm guessing that my floors are trad (110 year old pine)?
> 
> Thanks - Warren
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> What I wore today:
> 
> Shoes: Ecco Barcelona in walnut with matching belt
> Pants: Calvin Klein slim-fit; 100% wool, slightly shiny herringbone gray
> Jacket: Jack Victor for Markshale; 100% Cashmere by Loro Piana
> Shirt: Brioni - pale yellow with white collar and french cuffs
> Tie: Ralph Lauren 100% wool
> Cuff links: my great grandfathers simple monogram links


I'm curious as to whether you're looking to move into a "trad" style of dress or are just curious about how today's rig stacks up? I'm always interested in hearing why people convert to the style when it wasn't a part of their lives previously.


----------



## The Rambler

Casual day: Hanna cap, Viyella shirt, McGeorge vest, Bills, Wigwams, Rancourt pinch pennies, jacket made by Tony Boeg in Cork City, 1987:


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## wrwhiteknight

First off, thank you very much Rambler, that was very helpful. Jovan also sent me a PM which was of great assistance.



Trip English said:


> I'm curious as to whether you're looking to move into a "trad" style of dress or are just curious about how today's rig stacks up? I'm always interested in hearing why people convert to the style when it wasn't a part of their lives previously.


I'm not trying to "move" per se, I had actually just assumed that I was a fashion guy (only joined the forum this spring), but I began to notice this fall that non of the fashion guys were wearing any of the tweeds that I like, and that their love for fall-sweaters was no nearly obsessive enough for me. I inherited 4 nice tweeds from my father this past year when he deemed me worthy.

All of that being said, I do like my square toed shoes (among many other non-square), so I guess that my style is just my style, and that I like a bit of everything.


----------



## leisureclass

Trip English said:


> I'm always interested in hearing why people convert to the style when it wasn't a part of their lives previously.


It seemed like the punk rock thing to do at the time.


----------



## Jovan

Respectfully, wrwhiteknight... square toed shoes don't work for anyone or any style. I very much advise getting rid of those Ecco shoes or anything else like them in toe shape.

There is some defence of chisel toes on fashion forums, but the really severely chiseled ones are going to look just as dated and silly in a few years.


----------



## nerdykarim

wrwhiteknight said:


> I am just beginning to try to understand "trad". I posted this same outfit in the fashion forum earlier, but have not received any comments (not that I asked for any), so I am wondering if this outfit is trad at all? I am guessing that my contrast collar/cuff shirt, slim-fit pants and ecco shoes are not, but that the rest is or could be? These suppositions are based upon my current research into "what is trad".
> 
> Is my beard trad? I'm guessing that my floors are trad (110 year old pine)?
> 
> Thanks - Warren
> 
> _______________________________________________
> 
> What I wore today:
> 
> Shoes: Ecco Barcelona in walnut with matching belt
> Pants: Calvin Klein slim-fit; 100% wool, slightly shiny herringbone gray
> Jacket: Jack Victor for Markshale; 100% Cashmere by Loro Piana
> Shirt: Brioni - pale yellow with white collar and french cuffs
> Tie: Ralph Lauren 100% wool
> Cuff links: my great grandfathers simple monogram links


My suggestion would be to ignore the "trad/not trad" thing for now and work on the thematic consistency of your outfit. Personally, I tend to think about it with regard to texture. Some of the styleforum guys think about it with respect to historically "city" and historically "country" dress. But whichever way you conceptualize it, I think consistency is important.

For example, you're wearing a sportcoat and pants; that says casual. But your pants are very fine wool, like they belong to a suit. That says dressy. But your jacket is cashmere/textured; that says casual. But you're also wearing a contrast collar shirt with french cuffs and a tie without any texture; hat says dressy. But your shoes are bluchers, not balmorals, which is a casual look. So even though the pieces are all quite nice and fit you reasonably well, what I see is an amalgamation of styles that don't quite make sense together.

If I were in your place, I would EITHER switch out the shirt with a blue oxford cloth button down (the texture, collar, and cuffs are casual), switch to gray wool herringbone pants with some texture, some "chunkier" casual shoes, and maybe a silk knit tie to make the entire outfit more consistently "casual" OR switch out the jacket with a suit jacket in the same fabric as the pants and switch out the shoes with a pair of nice dress shoes to take it into a consistently dressy theme.

Re: your shoes, my problem with them is that they're too "in between" to wear either with a casual theme or a dressy theme. They're sleek, like dressy shoes, so they won't look quite right with flannels or khakis but they're also bluchers with rubber soles, so they won't look quite right with a suit. If you prefer square toed shoes, look into something like this (https://i.imgur.com/RXFR1.jpg) from Gaziano and Girling. You'll see that the square toe in the photo appears to be more "consistent" with a dressy look.

This was hastily written and poorly articulated, and I don't even know if many of the other posters on the AAAT boards feel the same way. But I think that if you go through the WAYWT archives with an eye toward consistency as I've tried to describe it, you'll see that the best-dressed posters try to stick to one or the other in each outfit (with some nuance for the quirks of "trad" style).


----------



## dorji

Wacolo and Leisure- I like what you're doing!


----------



## Jovan

My attempt today.


































Sport coat: Varsity Town Clothes (vintage)
Sweater: Old Navy
Shirt: Luxire
Tie: Sears Traditional Collection (vintage)
Jeans: Levi's 501 STF
Belt: J. Crew
Shoes: Florsheim
Socks: Wigwam 625


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. The sweater is the LE Shetland that I shrank. It is nice and warm, too.

Jovan - Nice jacket.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. The sweater is the LE Shetland that I shrank. It is nice and warm, too.


Lookin' good today, OCBD. I like color and fit of that sweater! your blog article about experiments and experience with shrinking sweaters was terrific.


----------



## wacolo

Supposedly there are cooler temps moving in next week. I am quite excited!

Southwick Sack
BB Shirt
Sulka Tie
AE McAllister





Thanks to everyone for the comments!

Jack- Funny, I just sent off 30 or so squares to another member. I still have a few patterns and such, but most of the time I end up using a white cotton one.

wrwhiteknight - I can't add to what has already been said, but let me say I wish my hardwood floors looked like yours :icon_smile:


----------



## Trip English

g politely th


----------



## wwilson

Trip English said:


> g politely th


Daaaaaaaaannnnnnngggggggg!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

wacolo said:


> Supposedly there are cooler temps moving in next week. I am quite excited!
> 
> Southwick Sack
> BB Shirt
> Sulka Tie
> AE McAllister


You're stealing my look, which is of course excellent.


----------



## Jack1425

Trip English said:


> g politely th


Talk about gettin' it done! Killed it!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Orgetorix

You're killin' it, Trip.
























PRL jacket and cords, BB shirt


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Org. (and others)

I usually don't like 3b jackets without a roll, but when all of the other proportions are in line its fine look. Plus that pattern is killer.


----------



## Jack1425

Trip.. Agreed on both pattern AND color! Are your trousers cords? I have yet to find a pair that works for me..

Jack


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Rambler

great stuff by Wac,Trip, and Org - Trip, that's the best use of Belgians I've seen.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Was a pic lifted from this thread for the following posting?


----------



## Trip English

Jack1425 said:


> Trip.. Agreed on both pattern AND color! Are your trousers cords? I have yet to find a pair that works for me..
> 
> Jack
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thanks. Yes, they're cords. One day I'll spend more than $149 on a camera and then you'll see. You'll all see.


----------



## Billax

BiffBiffster said:


> Was a pic lifted from this thread for the following posting?


Yes! I posted both of those pictures on this site, and I am not the eBay seller.

Update:
I asked the seller to remove my pictures. He did so immediately and apologized. He did just the right thing!


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> great stuff by Wac,Trip, and Org - Trip, that's the best use of Belgians I've seen.


Thanks, Rambler. Making use of the belgians has been a challenge. Initially I tried to figure out ways to keep them quiet, but at a certain point one has to face the facts.

I was reading an article about Christopher Kimball (of America's Test Kitchen fame) and a passage jumped out at me as a succinct thesis on the journey I've been taking.

"Kimball was shod in fire-engine red Italian oxfords and had draped a long scarf of some kind of really good angora-type fabric around his shoulders, so the cumulative effect - imposing and more than a little louche - was that of power and wealth expressed through anachronism."


----------



## The Rambler

^ man, that's good writin' !


----------



## Patrick06790

New (to me) suit I just bought from catside; Hober tie; and a rare foray into cufflinks.


----------



## wacolo

Trip English said:


> g politely th


This is on another level. Superb!



Patrick06790 said:


> You're stealing my look, which is of course excellent.


I only try to steal from the best Patrick. :smile:


----------



## BiffBiffster

Ok. Good. I thought that was the situation but I wasn't certain.

Cheers.



Billax said:


> Yes! I posted both of those pictures on this site, and I am not the eBay seller.
> 
> Update:
> I asked the seller to remove my pictures. He did so immediately and apologized. He did just the right thing!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. The sweater is the LE Shetland that I shrank. It is nice and warm, too.
> 
> .


Your adventures in shrinking the size of your sweaters reminds me of an old '50s sci-fi movie: "The Incredible Shrinking Man". Your movie: "OCBD and the Incredible Shrinking Sweater". 

This sweater looks splendid. A very clean fit. LOVE this color.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. The sweater is the LE Shetland that I shrank. It is nice and warm, too.
> 
> Jovan - Nice jacket.


Thanks! That is a great colour of Shetland (and timely for this month). Is it vintage?



wacolo said:


> Supposedly there are cooler temps moving in next week. I am quite excited!
> 
> Southwick Sack
> BB Shirt
> Sulka Tie
> AE McAllister
> 
> Thanks to everyone for the comments!
> 
> Jack- Funny, I just sent off 30 or so squares to another member. I still have a few patterns and such, but most of the time I end up using a white cotton one.
> 
> wrwhiteknight - I can't add to what has already been said, but let me say I wish my hardwood floors looked like yours :icon_smile:


I envy that Southwick suit. Looks a little more British with that spotted tie and spread collar, but I kinda like it.



Trip English said:


> g politely th


:aportnoy: The Belgians actually look pretty good with that getup.



Orgetorix said:


> You're killin' it, Trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL jacket and cords, BB shirt


Love the pattern and fit of that sport coat. Are the shoulders pretty soft?



Patrick06790 said:


> New (to me) suit I just bought from catside; Hober tie; and a rare foray into cufflinks.


Very nice, Patrick. Dig those cufflinks.

As for today's attempt...










BB#1, Rugby sweater, Mercer & Sons OCBD, LE khakis, Florsheim pennies


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, my good man...love that cardigan...very classic! Have you considered pairing a crimson or wine toned tie with that combination? In any event, good show. :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan: Wonderful shawl cardi. Nice fit.


----------



## Howard

light blue checkered shirt and black dress pants.


----------



## Ensiferous

Excellent contributions, gents.


----------



## Jack1425

Jovan, very nice sir! Where on earth did you score that sweater? Eagle's point is well made. :smile:


----------



## wacolo

Maggie decided to photobomb me. A few errands to run this morning, but I plan to camp out most of the day and watch football. RTR btw. :smile:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax, StColumba, and Jovan - Thank you very much!

Wacolo - Great pic! Jovan's sweater is RL Rugby, btw.

Trip - Very cool per usual.


----------



## Jack1425

oxford cloth button down said:


> Billax, StColumba, and Jovan - Thank you very much!
> 
> Wacolo - Great pic! Jovan's sweater is RL Rugby, btw.
> 
> Trip - Very cool per usual.


OC is it current? I MUST have it!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jack1425 - I think Jovan's is from last season. Here is there current cardigan offering- RL Rugby Cardigan


----------



## The Rambler

Hunt breakfast today:


----------



## vwguy

We took the dogs out on the trail today, don't let that cute face fool you, she's a stone cold Schutzhund and will take you down by the ankles.

Barbour
LE paintbrush shirt and sweater vest
Old Navy grubby khakis
Bean ranger mocs


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Pants: charcoal grey cotton twill by Ralph Lauren w/ brown leather pocket trimming
Shirt: Brioni french cuff 
Tie: Pal Zileri 40% silk, 60% wool - deep pink/red
Braces: Trafalgar 100% silk maroon, blue, forest green, pink paisley (my first time ever wearing braces)
Cuff links: my _other_ great-grandfather's monogram cufflinks

and.....still wearing my LLBean house slippers, so, no picture.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Pants: charcoal grey cotton twill by Ralph Lauren w/ brown leather pocket trimming
> Shirt: Brioni french cuff
> Tie: Pal Zileri 40% silk, 60% wool - deep pink/red
> Braces: Trafalgar 100% silk maroon, blue, forest green, pink paisley (my first time ever wearing braces)
> Cuff links: my _other_ great-grandfather's monogram cufflinks
> 
> and.....still wearing my LLBean house slippers, so, no picture.


Did you wear a coat? Tell me you wore a coat.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Did you wear a coat? Tell me you wore a coat.


Yes, but I haven't left the house yet, and my furnace is blasting, so not in the photo clearly. One second, I'll go get it on, picture to follow!

Also, the main purpose of the photo was to show off the braces, which are brand new to me as stated, and about which I am very excited.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done, my good man...love that cardigan...very classic! Have you considered pairing a crimson or wine toned tie with that combination? In any event, good show. :thumbs-up:


Thanks. I am considering getting a few more knit ties for casual wear. I think one in the shade you describe would look great.



stcolumba said:


> Jovan: Wonderful shawl cardi. Nice fit.


Thank you! I usually get a Medium but heard that Rugby sweaters can be quite fitted. Add to that, thick shawl cardis should be a bit loose. However, the sleeves are a tad long so I may get it reblocked by a professional.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Billax, StColumba, and Jovan - Thank you very much!
> 
> Wacolo - Great pic! Jovan's sweater is RL Rugby, btw.
> 
> Trip - Very cool per usual.


Welcome. 



oxford cloth button down said:


> Jack1425 - I think Jovan's is from last season. Here is there current cardigan offering- RL Rugby Cardigan


Yeah, I got it early this year when fall/winter sweaters were on clearance. That one differs in that it has a flat knit (rather than ribbed), leather buttons, and suede elbow patches. Add the last two details to mine and it would be even better.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Here it is, complete, with the jacket - see above for description.
Jacket is tweed by Strathmore (inherited from my father)


----------



## Trip English

wrwhiteknight said:


> Here it is, complete, with the jacket - see above for description.
> Jacket is tweed by Strathmore (inherited from my father)


Some ruminations...

The cotton trousers are too casual for braces. They sit very low on your hips and the button (versus a tab closure) makes them look incompatible with braces.

As for the shirt I'm not wild about that color blue (or french cuffs for that matter) within our tradition of dressing. I break as many rules as anyone, but I generally will not deviate from the colors and materials of "trad dressing" and opt for some alternative constructions like double vents or more tapered pants. Those I chalk up more to compatibility with a body type than anything else. The colors and materials, however, are non-negotiable. A trad wardrobe works within an established framework and with the exception of GTH items is handily interchangeable and generally more neutral than most styles.

The effect of the tie, the shirt, and the braces is a little much and I feel like you should be pestering me about my cell phone provider. I suspect that with plain (or no) braces and a paler blue that tie might make a nice statement. I would work on tying a slimmer knot, but that's nit-picking.

The jacket (which I suspect is more shouldery than it may appear in the picture) is pretty good. Nice color and you look like you can pull off two-button better than me. And there's always extra points awarded for hand-me-downs.

And while I'm on a roll - shave that beard off. I say this with the greatest sympathy because I grow a fierce beard just like that and while I miss it sometimes I've had to come to the realization that until it becomes a little grayer I look like a slimmer, younger Billy Mays. One of our old members even remarked (after I shaved it off) that I'd looked like a diamond merchant. I can also see that, like me, you're cleaning it up with a neck line which makes it look even more aggressive. I'm also in sales and have found I do better without a beard. Maybe if I was in tech support it would be different.

Lastly, when the time comes to replace those frames let us offer some suggestions. 99% of North America has insufficient access to interesting eyeglass frames and Luxotica has imposed this rectangular shape on us and they've become the new wire-rimmed aviators of our time. The variations on the P3 frame can suit almost any face, but I'd sooner go with anything taller than those.

Of course all of the above advice is based on the assumption that you're looking to move further into the trad abyss. If not, then disregard most of it. And feel free to at least hang onto a goatee.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Trip English said:


> Some ruminations...
> 
> The cotton trousers are too casual for braces. They sit very low on your hips and the button (versus a tab closure) makes them look incompatible with braces.
> 
> I would work on tying a slimmer knot, but that's nit-picking.
> 
> The jacket (which I suspect is more shouldery than it may appear in the picture) is pretty good. Nice color and you look like you can pull off two-button better than me. And there's always extra points awarded for hand-me-downs.
> 
> And while I'm on a role - shave that beard off.
> 
> Lastly, when the time comes to replace those frames let us offer some suggestions.
> 
> Of course all of the above advice is based on the assumption that you're looking to move further into the trad abyss. If not, then disregard most of it. And feel free to at least hang onto a goatee.


The pants actually aren't low, I'm just kind of tall (6'2'' - 3'' ish), and they are right on the top of my hips.

Can't tie a smaller knot, the tie is literally almost half an inch thick; it's hand woven wool/silk.

My beard: oh no, you sound like my wife. But, I grow a long beard every winter, and I have a short one year round.

Glasses, are new, and were $11 from Zenni optical from China, and they are see-through maroon; very fun.

Thanks for all the input, I do find this lots of fun.

Thanks for the compliments on the jacket, I like it very much.

Best,

Warren

Oh, and check out the new pic. Do you like the shirt color better? I apologize but the first one I uploaded was put through an editing software that enhances colors, which did make my shirt look kind of electric, which it decidedly is not.


----------



## AncientMadder

Jovan: I like the look.

Warren: That's some great advice from Trip. I'd recommend trying out his suggestions. If you do look into glasses: I switched to Shuron frames recently and highly recommend them.


----------



## Trip English

Warren, I'll only follow up on the issue of the rise of the trousers. Jovan, who as I understand it is nearly 7' tall, can attest that you tall gents have to look extra carefully for higher rise trousers. Proportions must be observed regardless of your height. It may be harder to find higher rise trousers, but it's akin to wearing jacket sleeves 3" too short and chalking it up to height.

Fit, especially when confined to OTR offerings, is one of the most challenging aspects of wardrobe building and often a reason that many of us become fiercely loyal to certain brands. Ultimately fit is a silver bullet in proper dressing and can excuse nearly all other aberrations.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Trip English said:


> Warren, I'll only follow up on the issue of the rise of the trousers. Jovan, who as I understand it is nearly 7' tall, can attest that you tall gents have to look extra carefully for higher rise trousers. Proportions must be observed regardless of your height. It may be harder to find higher rise trousers, but it's akin to wearing jacket sleeves 3" too short and chalking it up to height.
> 
> Fit, especially when confined to OTR offerings, is one of the most challenging aspects of wardrobe building and often a reason that many of us become fiercely loyal to certain brands. Ultimately fit is a silver bullet in proper dressing and can excuse nearly all other aberrations.


Agreed. You misunderstand me. I didn't say "my pants fit improperly because I'm tall", I said "you can't judge where my hips are because you thought you were looking at a shorter person".

Just an aside, but is the picture a few back, of the gent in the cowl-kneck over a button down with a tie, Jovan? 7 feet tall?


----------



## Topsider

Not trad. Nope. Not even a little bit.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider said:


> Not trad. Nope. Not even a little bit.


Some scholars "contribute" to academia with criticisms published in journals that are much akin to this, that is, to simply tell others how they have failed in their attempts, but they don't add anything substantive to the discussion. I, for one, don't find this to be a meaningful manner in which to participate in a dialogue in _any _forum. However, I do appreciate that you have a position and have a right and clearly a desire to communicate same.


----------



## halbydurzell

Back from an afternoon wedding. I asked my girlfriend to take a picture of me in the bike room so I can show it to strangers on the internet. There is nothing wrong with this whatsoever.

Jacket: Tom James MTM jacket made with Holland & Sherry wool purchased on Ebay
Pants and shirt: Merona from Target. Leave me alone. My BB pants needed pressed and my other white shirt is super gross.Deal.
Tie: Gant
Shoes: Cole Haan made in the US captoe oxfords


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Halbydurzel:
what a nice jacket!


----------



## Jovan

Warren: He was exaggerating for comic effect (at least I hope so) since I often use my height as a rationale (justification?) for seeking out higher rise trousers whenever possible. I already look quite gangly and low rise trousers only exacerbate the effect. Ones that sat an inch or two higher would look better on you.

Topsider: I think he's just curious what the Trads would change about his outfit. He's expressed an interest in learning more about the style. This cannot be a bad thing. Why not humour him?


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

wacolo said:


> Maggie decided to photobomb me. A few errands to run this morning, but I plan to camp out most of the day and watch football. RTR btw. :smile:


Good looking dog.
edit: you too VWguy


----------



## Jack1425

Excellent dinner party last night with my bride. With all the talk of three piece suits I felt it was the perfect opportunity. I concede early, the spread collar and double cuffs are not trad but my wife wished me to wear a set of links she had given me on an anniversary past.. :smile:

***Is there a way to hide the HTML tags when posting photo's?


----------



## Trevor

Nice look jack, very sharp. What kind of suit and shirt?


----------



## Jack1425

Trevor said:


> Nice look jack, very sharp. What kind of suit and shirt?


Trevor, thank you sir! The suit is a vintage Lord of New York three piece from eBay and my absolute favorite.. Fit in my opinion is spot on although I did suffer some anxiety when I had it pressed and explaining to the dry cleaners the concept of a 3/2 roll.. Shirt is Hickey Freeman in broadcloth.

Viyella tie, Royal Stewart
Argyle socks
Florsheim shell LWBs
Kent Wang linen square

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## conductor

Reformation Sunday. Serving dutifully in my wife's church choir. Are choir robes trad?


----------



## wacolo

halbydurzell said:


>


 You will probably get more grief for having your top button fastened than for the overall combo :icon_smile_big:. I think it is a solid look!


Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> Good looking dog.
> edit: you too VWguy


Maggie says thanks!



Jack1425 said:


> Excellent dinner party last night with my bride. With all the talk of three piece suits I felt it was the perfect opportunity. I concede early, the spread collar and double cuffs are not trad but my wife wished me to wear a set of links she had given me on an anniversary past.. :smile:
> 
> ***Is there a way to hide the HTML tags when posting photo's?


Nice look Jack! I get rid of the HTML tags by deleting everything outside of the .

[quote="conductor, post: 1337972"]Reformation Sunday. Serving dutifully in my wife's church choir. Are choir robes trad? :)

[IMG]https://i63.photobucket.com/albums/h151/ianfcrane/61C6822A-A9CF-404F-824A-038B2CD89464-26224-00001224A03EB7F8.jpg[/QUOTE]

Now that is some serious drape :thumbs-up:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Last night; Rugby sweater, LE univ striped OCBD, J.Crew cords, Rugby socks, and weejuns. My co-worker shot a self-financed sitcom pilot. It was much better than I had anticipated.


----------



## wacolo

Good thoughts for everyone on the east coat. Batten down the hatches, y'all!

PRL Cords
No Name Vest
JAB shirt
Hannah Hat
Daks Coat
Cole Haan Pennies


----------



## conductor

Wacolo, I love your coat!


----------



## halbydurzell

wrwhiteknight said:


> Halbydurzel:
> what a nice jacket!





wacolo said:


> You will probably get more grief for having your top button fastened than for the overall combo :icon_smile_big:. I think it is a solid look!


Thanks guys. The jacket is just a three-button. You can see it doesn't have a 3/2 roll so just buttoning the middle one makes the top button pop out into a strange bump. I blame the person who initially designed the jacket. And society.

Be safe East Coast people.


----------



## Jack1425

halbydurzell said:


> Thanks guys. The jacket is just a three-button. You can see it doesn't have a 3/2 roll so just buttoning the middle one makes the top button pop out into a strange bump. I blame the person who initially designed the jacket. And society.
> 
> Be safe East Coast people.


The top button aside.. . Your ensemble looks great along with the fit..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrick06790

Jack1425 said:


> ***Is there a way to hide the HTML tags when posting photo's?


Use photobucket or my favorite, postimage.org.

Braces deployed here?


----------



## Jack1425

Patrick06790 said:


> Use photobucket or my favorite, postimage.org.
> 
> Braces deployed here?


I'll give it a try.. Braces, indeed..!! The blue trafalgar's. I loved it. Didn't take pics as I was a bit under the gun getting ready.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## LouB

Triple thrift Sunday. JAB shirt, LE tie, HT jacket. Was told at church today "nice college professor outfit," which I considered a compliment.


----------



## Billax

Wacolo, nice overcoat. Love the herringbone!
Jack 1425, lookin' good in that 3 piece suit.


----------



## C. Sharp

I will offer my Kudo's. A rare and wonderful suit. You wear it well.



Jack1425 said:


> Trevor, thank you sir! The suit is a vintage Lord of New York three piece from eBay and my absolute favorite.. Fit in my opinion is spot on although I did suffer some anxiety when I had it pressed and explaining to the dry cleaners the concept of a 3/2 roll.. Shirt is Hickey Freeman in broadcloth.
> 
> Viyella tie, Royal Stewart
> Argyle socks
> Florsheim shell LWBs
> Kent Wang linen square
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Okay, this may be my last post for a while on your thread, I seem to be getting a lot of heat from the ultra-conservative traddies who wan't to cut the budget for my trad education! For those of you who now have paternal pride, or terror, at my development, you can follow my development on the dreaded fashion forum; but here goes.....

Today's outfit. The temperature dropped about 15 degrees over night, and it is rainy and downright dreary, which is awesome, if you like sweaters!

Shirt: cotton flannel by Paul & Shark - navy w/ goldenrod, red and light blue checks
Sweater: cream coloured 80% wool/ 20% cashmere by Alfred Nelson (can you see the clear buttons?!)
Pants: Olive chinos by Ralph Lauren
Hat: Lacoste
Shoes/boots: Nike Air Jordan Spizikes Winterized


----------



## AncientMadder

^^

If you're truly interested in learning, please stick around. Don't do yourself a disfavor by dismissing insightful and honest feedback as simply "heat from the ultra-conservative traddies."


----------



## wrwhiteknight

AncientMadder said:


> ^^
> 
> If you're truly interested in learning, please stick around. Don't do yourself a disfavor by dismissing insightful and honest feedback as simply "heat from the ultra-conservative traddies."


Thanks Madder, I will do just that. And my comment was somewhat of jibe made in jest, I actually have received more positive and constructive input than the opposite.


----------



## Jack1425

C. Sharp, Billax and others... Thanks so much! It was great to both break out the suit and start the season and contribute to the thread.. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Orgetorix

In retrospect I think this is a fail, for lack of contrast between jacket and trousers. What do you guys think? Trousers are gray flannel, jacket is a green donegal-type weave. The jacket's color is a little deeper IRL, but I still think it needs more contrast.
























Jacket: Attolini
Trousers: PRL
Shirt: Robert Talbott
Tie: Dillards
Square: Brooks Brothers


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I have never gotten anywhere with a green jacket and any shade of grey pants.


----------



## Jovan

Jack1425 said:


> Excellent dinner party last night with my bride. With all the talk of three piece suits I felt it was the perfect opportunity. I concede early, the spread collar and double cuffs are not trad but my wife wished me to wear a set of links she had given me on an anniversary past.. :smile:
> 
> ***Is there a way to hide the HTML tags when posting photo's?


I think it looks great.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Last night; Rugby sweater, LE univ striped OCBD, J.Crew cords, Rugby socks, and weejuns. My co-worker shot a self-financed sitcom pilot. It was much better than I had anticipated.


Great socks.



wacolo said:


> Good thoughts for everyone on the east coat. Batten down the hatches, y'all!
> 
> PRL Cords
> No Name Vest
> JAB shirt
> Hannah Hat
> Daks Coat
> Cole Haan Pennies


That's a nice car coat.



LouB said:


> Triple thrift Sunday. JAB shirt, LE tie, HT jacket. Was told at church today "nice college professor outfit," which I considered a compliment.


Love that tie.


----------



## Pappa

*Trad Robe*

Yep, definitely a TRAD robe. Lots of ankle showing!!!


----------



## CMDC

^Pleats, though. Everyone knows that all the Ivy League choruses and those at churches in New England wore flat front choral robes. Cuffed too. :smile:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Here it is, complete, with the jacket - see above for description.
> Jacket is tweed by Strathmore (inherited from my father)


I like that A LOT better, though I'll agree with Trip English.


----------



## Howard

green pj's and blue button down top


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Oxford Cloth Button Down: nice socks; those are super fun.


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> My co-worker shot a self-financed sitcom pilot. It was much better than I had anticipated.


Sharp as usual OCBD. What role will you be playing in said sitcom? Enquiring minds want to know :smile:


----------



## AlanC

J Press suit (washed out a bit there)
PRL tattersall shirt
Venanzi wool challis tie
Talbott madder square
vintage suede brogues, made in USA for Carroll & Co. (all leather heel)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

AlanC said:


> J Press suit (washed out a bit there)
> PRL tattersall shirt
> Venanzi wool challis tie
> Talbott madder square
> vintage suede brogues, made in USA for Carroll & Co. (all leather heel)


This is really, really good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

wacolo said:


> Sharp as usual OCBD. What role will you be playing in said sitcom? Enquiring minds want to know :smile:


Thank you. I have enjoyed your contributions very much. I should have clarified, I am not in the pilot, but rather attending the premier. I know that this seems at odds with posting pictures of myself on a clothing forum and my own blog, but I do not like being in front of the camera


----------



## Billax

Very appealing rig, AlanC.


----------



## Trevor

Billax said:


> Very appealing rig, AlanC.


Very Nice


----------



## Orgetorix

Well done, Alan!


----------



## qwerty11

Digging this. 


Jovan said:


> I think it looks great.
> 
> Great socks.
> 
> That's a nice car coat.
> 
> Love that tie.


----------



## The Rambler

Very nice, Alan: my monitor isn't that good, that suit is whipcord, no? or covert cloth? Don't see them any more, though I remeber both Brooks and Press carried them, like, 30 years ago. The Press model is much nicr.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today:

Pants: dark olive green corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Sweater: black merino wool by Ralph Lauren
Shirt: sage green hidden button down collar by Lorenzini
Tie: wool by Ralph Lauren
Socks: canary yellow cashmere 
Shoes: by Ecco


----------



## Timeisaperception

We're finally playing catchup with the weather down here. A bit *too *drastic of a change over the course of a day though.

Yesterday's getup: 








BB Barracudaesque jacket (the zip out wool liner is great)
BB OCBD
Polo Prospect
Timberland 'genuine handsewn' (the campmoboatshoe with the lug soles.)

Today's (picture later, of course)
Levi's corduroy sherpa trucker (don't know about modern ones, but the old MIUSA jackets are windproof.)
RL OCBD
LE tailored fit casual chinos
Same Timberlands, which refuse to break in.


----------



## Patrick06790

Blowing like hell but not a lot of rain — yet. (4 p.m.)

We had a two-hour outage earlier, but they fixed it up lickety-split. We pushed our newspaper production up a day so I have a day off tomorrow. In theory, anyway. In practice I will have to venture out with camera and see what I can see.


----------



## stcolumba

Peacoat: Sterlingwear
Shirt, tie: BB
Trousers: Epaulet
*
WrWhiteKnight--* Nice cords!


----------



## Topsider

Patrick06790 said:


> I will have to venture out with camera and see what I can see.


Stay safe!


----------



## Topsider

Timeisaperception said:


>


Nice. What kind of belt buckle do you have on?


----------



## Topsider

Nice rig, Alan, as always.


----------



## Hardiw1

Woolrich parka
BB OCBD
LE Shetland
Orvis ultimate khakis
Bean boots


----------



## AlanC

^I like that belt.



The Rambler said:


> Very nice, Alan: my monitor isn't that good, that suit is whipcord, no? or covert cloth? Don't see them any more, though I remeber both Brooks and Press carried them, like, 30 years ago. The Press model is much nicr.


Thanks for the kind words, all! Yes, it's some sort of whipcord or gabardine type fabric. I don't think it's covert. I acquired that suit in early spring, but have only know had opportunity to wear it. The weather in Dixie cooperated to let me wear something fallish.


----------



## Himself

Hardiw1 said:


> Woolrich parka
> BB OCBD
> LE Shetland
> Orvis ultimate khakis
> Bean boots


I noticed the belt too -- very nice. And the blazer striped OCBD, hard to find these days.


----------



## AncientMadder

Patrick and Hardiw1: Very nice. I picked up that same Woolrich parka in blue from a thrift store recently. It's excellent.


----------



## stcolumba

Hardiw1 said:


> Woolrich parka
> BB OCBD
> LE Shetland
> Orvis ultimate khakis
> Bean boots


From head to foot, this is perfect Prep/Trad. Nicely done!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pardon the gross office. It is too cold, windy and wet to take an outdoor pic. Today, BB Oatmeal Shetland, LE 10 wale cords in umber, LE OCBD, Off white Dockers socks and weejuns. Oh yeah, timex on Central.

Not completely sold on the color of the cords. They are a little darker and gold than I expected. Time will tell.


----------



## stcolumba

Today, my vintage 1949 U.S. Navy issue peacoat. For a coat that is 63 years old, it is in mint condition.

Shirt, BB
Trouser: Polo


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks Men. 

Stc, great coat. Good luck getting cold in that thing.


----------



## Hardiw1

oxford cloth button down said:


> Time will tell.


I see what you did there.

Looking good.


----------



## TSWalker

I am ashamed of myself for this, but I love that the pony matches the tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Hardiw1 said:


> Stc, great coat. Good luck getting cold in that thing.


Thanks! It weighs a ton. But, it is snug and warm.


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit
Luciano Barbera shirt
Brooks Brothers tie
Johnston & Murphy shoes


----------



## K Street




----------



## wrwhiteknight

TSWalker said:


> I am ashamed of myself for this, but I love that the pony matches the tie.


I didn't include it in my description, but yes, it _is _intentional!

OCBD - you look very sharp and comfy. I for one, like the cords.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+!.
OCBD's pics reveal him to be perfectly coiffed, consistent with the Trad ethos, on pretty much a daily basis. It must run in his genes (or would that be jeans?)! :thumbs-up:


----------



## dalek

Jack1425 said:


> ***Is there a way to hide the HTML tags when posting photo's?


Yes, there is. When you are looking at the picture, hit the arrow and grab the BBCode, and just paste that straight in.


Picture of Flickr on Flickr by Cody Wms, on Flickr


----------



## Balfour

K Street said:


>


Very nice. A recent thread discussed whether one should wear a tie without a tailored jacket. I said generally not but there are some exceptions. This is the sort of thing I meant by the exceptions!


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> OCBD - ... I for one, like the cords.


+1. Me too.


----------



## hookem12387

Blazer fit thoughts?


----------



## Balfour

hookem12387 said:


> Blazer fit thoughts?


A tad too short (does it cover your backside - wasn't sure from the trouser line in the second pic?), and you seem to have some bunching at the base of the collar. A competent tailor should be able to fix the latter.

Like the trouser colour / contrast with blazer. Mind sharing the colour and fabric?


----------



## Trip English

I agree. It's a bit short and it's exaggerated by the seemingly low stance of the center button and the real estate between the lapels. (I'm sure there's a technical name for that "V" area).


----------



## hookem12387

Balfour, the trousers are an olive cavalry twill from Sid Mashburn. Last year's release. Thanks.

It's funny, post the same picture here and styleforum and here, the jacket could be a tiny bit longer, there the jacket could be shorter. It does cover my backside, but only just, and I wouldn't want it any shorter. Agree trip that the center button is strangely low. Wish I could raise it just half an inch.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Balfour

hookem12387 said:


> Balfour, the trousers are an olive cavalry twill from Sid Mashburn. Last year's release. Thanks.


Thanks. I was hoping it was olive or lovat or something like that, and not just grey looking weird on the monitor!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Balfour, Eagle2250, whitenight thanks! I ordered the BB Shetland with this outfit in mind. I am glad that it turned out so well.


----------



## SLeiber

Constructive criticism welcome. I'm new to this.


















Pink BB OCBD
Charcoal no-name Merino V-Neck
Rugby RL Khaki Chinos
Bean Boots (Still getting some rain from Sandy)

EDIT: My laptop's webcam makes my face look extremely funny. I assure you, I'm not that ugly :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

^Looks good to me.


----------



## Dave

SLeiber and Hardiw1, which height are your respective Bean boots?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today's outfit, with two modifications in the second photo; can you see them?

Pants: tan flannel lined jeans by LLBean
Shirt: grey and navy plaid by Gant
Sweater: bright orange sweater by Tricobel Paris - 37% cashmere, 13% viscose, 40% wool, 10% nylon


----------



## SLeiber

Dave said:


> SLeiber and Hardiw1, which height are your respective Bean boots?


Mine are the 8" model. They're still a little stiff as I just got them over the weekend, but they're fantastic. They're comfortable, keep my feet dry, and are fairly warm paired with some wool socks.


----------



## CMDC

BB brown herringbone tweed sack
BB unistripe ocbd
John Comfort for Arthur Adler of DC tie
McGeorge shetland cardigan vest
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

Happy Halloween!


----------



## C. Sharp

Neat! Who made/sold that tie?



Sir Cingle said:


> Happy Halloween!
> 
> View attachment 5637


----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding tweediness, CM and SirC.

A standard outfit for me today:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Rambler - 
I like the look of the books on your shelves, which is to say that I find them visually appealing, and also to say that it appears that you read quite a bit, and that you like old editions.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Rambler and C. Sharp! I got the tie last year at the Andover Shop. Perhaps they still have a few in stock...


----------



## Trevor

CMDC said:


> BB brown herringbone tweed sack
> BB unistripe ocbd
> John Comfort for Arthur Adler of DC tie
> McGeorge shetland cardigan vest
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


Really like this look CMDC!


----------



## Hardiw1

Dave said:


> SLeiber and Hardiw1, which height are your respective Bean boots?


Gumshoes here.


----------



## Orgetorix

Happy Halloween, guys. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Patrick06790

Orgetorix said:


> Happy Halloween, guys. :icon_smile_big:


Robert Downey, Jr.?


----------



## Hardiw1

Like the gray cable knit with the pink OCBD.

Wonderful look CMDC. Nice layers and patterns. I like it a lot.


----------



## Orgetorix

Patrick06790 said:


> Robert Downey, Jr.?


Ha. No, just a despised hipster.


----------



## stcolumba

Happy All Saints Day

Sweater: Spirit of Shetland
Shirt: David Woods (Portland ME)
Trousers: Epaulet
Hymnal: Evangelisches Gesangbuch


----------



## Orgetorix

Jacket, tie, & shoes: BB
Shirt: Barbera
Trou: PRL


----------



## Blessings

So its finally cold enough I can pull out this topcoat.

Bought it last summer from R. Bryant (good trad shop, recommended) in Williamsburg VA. When I walked in out of the 90+ degree heat this long tweed overcoat was languishing, having been marked down from 800+ to sub 200 bucks. It is loud to say the least, as a knee length tweed overcoat would be. I think I like it though. I'll try and take a full body picture later.

Eljo's sack 3/2 roll (purchased from CMDC on the exchange)
J Press shirt
Tina Cosma knit tie


----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful topcoat, Blessings: a lifetime item, if the moths don't get it. I'm wearing mine today. Purchased 25 years ago:


----------



## lbv2k

Orgetorix said:


> Jacket, tie, & shoes: BB
> Shirt: Barbera
> Trou: PRL


Very very nice. The fit is spot on.


----------



## wacolo

CMDC said:


> BB brown herringbone tweed sack
> BB unistripe ocbd
> John Comfort for Arthur Adler of DC tie
> McGeorge shetland cardigan vest
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


I think I own the same McGeorge Cardigan. Thanks for the inspiration!



Blessings said:


>


 Tweed on tweed is always a good idea :thumbs-up:



The Rambler said:


> Beautiful topcoat, Blessings: a lifetime item, if the moths don't get it. I'm wearing mine today. Purchased 25 years ago:


Great Coat Rambler!

I myself need some terrible honesty. I thrifted this tweed sack suit today. Please ignore the pinned cuffs, badly pressed roll, and pants fit. My main concern is the coat. It is a touch big in the shoulders, which I think I can live with. I am worried that I am fooling myself on the length. It is maybe 1/2" longer than I prefer. I am just wondering if the length looks disproportionate to my frame. Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## The Rambler

Wac, since you asked, I think it's maybe a little long, overall a size too big. I can see how you were tempted, though, it's a very nice suit.


----------



## CMDC

Blessings, that tweed topcoat is amazing. If I see that walking around DC, I'm afraid I may jump you and take it for myself.


----------



## P Hudson

...boys of summer in their ruin...

Brooks Brothers navy cotton suit, BB ocbd, BB square, LE A&S belt, AE Hanovers:


----------



## conductor

Today


----------



## wacolo

Chaps Camelhair
Brooksflannel shirt
Michelsons wool tie
A & S Pants
Cremieux Vest
RLPS Captoes


----------



## eagle2250

conductor said:


> Today


Nicely done! Any chance of getting a full shot of the cardigan? It looks to be quite wonderful.


----------



## Jack1425

Wacolo, very nice.. Lovin' the shirt pattern/colors.

I'm with Eagle on the chance of a full shot of that cardigan!


----------



## conductor

Thanks guys, and thanks to Wacolo for pointing it out on the spoiler thread!


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Thanks guys, and thanks to Wacolo for pointing it out on the spoiler thread!


This is a great looking sweater. And....I definitely approve your tie!


----------



## stcolumba

This afternoon, after church. Bow ties ought not be perfect, but this is too much!! :frown:



















This morning, en route for "Allerseelen".


----------



## Andersdad

Is that a Bean Boot tie?


----------



## ds23pallas

Harris Tweed, Tattersall, corduroy, argyle:


----------



## Patrick06790

Andersdad said:


> Is that a Bean Boot tie?


yes indeedy


----------



## wacolo

conductor said:


> Thanks guys, and thanks to Wacolo for pointing it out on the spoiler thread!


I thought it looked familiar, but could not place it. Great Look!



stcolumba said:


> This morning, en route for "Allerseelen".


So simple and excellent! I especially love the lapels and fabric!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

This is most serious effort at Trad yet (casual), although I will let you gents be the judge as to my success.

Sweater: hand knit cowl-kneck by my loving wife
Shirt: twill by Jones New York
Tie: by Briar - made in USA
Pants: thin light grey corduroys by Ralph Lauren


----------



## wacolo

wrwhiteknight said:


> This is most serious effort at Trad yet (casual), although I will let you gents be the judge as to my success.
> 
> Sweater: hand knit cowl-kneck by my loving wife
> Shirt: twill by Jones New York
> Tie: by Briar - made in USA
> Pants: thin light grey corduroys by Ralph Lauren


No qualms here. And kudos to your wife!


----------



## arkirshner

wrwhiteknight said:


> This is most serious effort at Trad yet (casual), although I will let you gents be the judge as to my success.
> 
> Sweater: hand knit cowl-kneck by my loving wife
> Shirt: twill by Jones New York
> Tie: by Briar - made in USA
> Pants: thin light grey corduroys by Ralph Lauren


You are a lucky man. What can a mere man do to possibly reciprocate?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Positively nothing I am certain! I am toooo lucky.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

StColumba - Great stuff from you on this page. That suit is absolutely fantastic!

WhiteKnight - I will echo the above thoughts. You are a very lucky man! Great sweater!

Wacolo - That outfit is perfection. Also, you quote is fantastic, I have been meaning to tell you.


----------



## Hardiw1

Looking nice wrwhiteknight , when will she be accepting orders? :smile:

Guys, the last few pages have been homeruns This is why I love fall. Also, its nice to have Phudson's spring/summer posts thrown in the mix as well.


----------



## Trevor

Nice Tie!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.(ref to Hardiw1's post #28945)
...and as for the "whiteknight," your's is a truly blessed life!


----------



## vwguy

Took both dogs to the dog park today which always warrants the wearing of semi crumby clothes.

Barbour Border
JAB tattersall
Old Navy dog walking chinos
Bean Ranger mocs










Brian


----------



## Hardiw1

Nice textures, Hiram


----------



## Patrick06790

You betcha. Dagnabbit.


----------



## Hardiw1

In all seriousness, that is a great look. Such a classic and perfectly fitting fall look.


----------



## vwguy

We were invited to an auction dinner at my former high school, so I had to bust out the old school Gucci that was popular at the time.

BB blazer, OCBD and cordo LHSs
LE khakis



















Brian


----------



## Balfour

Not a fan of the watch, but everything else looks good (as, if I may, the two of you do as a couple!).


----------



## Patrick06790

It's the time of year when a man's clothing simply screams "Don't shoot me!" 

Plus view of pond, and of practice for the Synchronized Duck Butt event at the next Olympics.


----------



## Hardiw1

Cutting up some firewood this nice Sunday.


----------



## The Rambler

^ Classic look, very appealing.


----------



## Steel Rim

Great look! Who makes the cotton crew?

Thanks...


----------



## MikeDT

wrwhiteknight said:


> This is most serious effort at Trad yet (casual), although I will let you gents be the judge as to my success.
> 
> Sweater: hand knit cowl-kneck by my loving wife
> Shirt: twill by Jones New York
> Tie: by Briar - made in USA
> Pants: thin light grey corduroys by Ralph Lauren


I'm getting an invalid attachment message here.

_"vBulletin Message
Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator."_


----------



## Hardiw1

Steel Rim said:


> Great look! Who makes the cotton crew?
> 
> Thanks...


Sweater is Polo, somehow sans pony.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Hardiw1 - Nothing better than a Polo sweater sans pony.


----------



## conductor




----------



## Orgetorix

A few days ago I posted a shot of this jacket with some gray flannel trousers that I said I thought was a fail because of the low contrast between jacket and trousers. I think this works better:


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater weather/ hot chocolate day.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A very handsome sweater, stcolumbia, and a passable coffee mug, to boot!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Orgetorix and Ensiferous - those are some _really_ sharp ties!


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> Sweater weather/ hot chocolate day.


I need some nice flannel pants like that. They appear to be quite cozy.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> I need some nice flannel pants like that. They appear to be quite cozy.


Thanks! They are Epaulet Walt trousers


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Todays go, with my 4.5 month old daughter:

Sweater: Cowl neck, hand-knit by my loving and talented wife 
Shirt: cream cotton, point collar by Ermenegildo Zegna
Pants: thin grey corduroy by Ralph Lauren
Tie: forest green, maroon and cream playing panda bears by Hermes


----------



## wacolo

Ensiferous said:


>


Terrific!



Orgetorix said:


> A few days ago I posted a shot of this jacket with some gray flannel trousers that I said I thought was a fail because of the low contrast between jacket and trousers. I think this works better:


A study in textures. The trou, shirt, belt, tie and coat. Absolutely terrific!


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Wacolo - That outfit is perfection. Also, you quote is fantastic, I have been meaning to tell you.


Thanks. I claim the first quote. The second is a favorite of my Dad, though I am sure he lifted it from somewhere.

Doctors appointment today. Wound up being sent for my first (and hopefully last) mammogram and sonogram. The ladies in the waiting room were all very sweet, though. :biggrin2:


----------



## SLeiber

vwguy said:


> Took both dogs to the dog park today which always warrants the wearing of semi crumby clothes.
> 
> Barbour Border
> JAB tattersall
> Old Navy dog walking chinos
> Bean Ranger mocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


What breed of dog is that on the left?


----------



## Patrick06790

One good thing about the onset of winter - actually, _the_ good thing about the onset of winter - is rediscovering the tweeds.

Including this Ralph/Polo jacket and vest sold to me eons ago by Andy G himself. Paired with charcoal flannels and long johns (thankfully not shown) the cheery Arctic wind that was blowing up my kazoo was bearable.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Patrick06790 said:


> One good thing about the onset of winter - actually, _the_ good thing about the onset of winter - is rediscovering the tweeds.


Indeed. Since it's cold today in Virginia, I trotted out The Mother of All Tweeds--it's 1000 gram fabric (35 ounces). Eat _that_, approaching nor'easter! I flip up my scarf-like collar to your puny wind!


----------



## conductor

Outstanding!


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack jacket
BB blue ocbd
Tennis rackets emblematic
LLB olive flannels
AE Sanford


----------



## ds23pallas

A favourite old tweed sack, dad's old knit tie, BB OCBD in yellow, BB khakis, Gap argyles (which last far, far longer than BB socks in my experience), Alden longwings in Whiskey shell:


----------



## Hardiw1

Nice LWs ^


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Patrick06790

^Clark's beeswax desert boots?

I am the Man in the Grey Flannel Suit today

Heading to a campaign headquarters in Torrington. There is a sporting chance, if this guy wins, that he might offer me a job. Or so I have been told.


----------



## svb




----------



## Trevor

conductor said:


> Outstanding!


Agreed.

What are those type of vest called? I would love to have one.


----------



## Patrick06790

It's a sportcoat with matching vest. Two-thirds of a suit, but designed to be worn with, well, grey pants. Press offered something similar a couple years ago.


----------



## Trevor

Patrick06790 said:


> It's a sportcoat with matching vest. Two-thirds of a suit, but designed to be worn with, well, grey pants. Press offered something similar a couple years ago.


Does the vest have a specific technical name? (because it is rolled over like the sport coat, instead of just flat)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thread is moving along quite nicely!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Great, great jacket, CMDC.



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack jacket
> BB blue ocbd
> Tennis rackets emblematic
> LLB olive flannels
> AE Sanford


----------



## leisureclass

Vtg Brooks on Current, Grandpa's square and a voting badge, Corbin olive gabarines, Gold Toe argyles and vtg Weejuns


----------



## Orgetorix

Trevor said:


> Does the vest have a specific technical name? (because it is rolled over like the sport coat, instead of just flat)


The vest has lapels.


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


>


Come on, Mr. Mysterious! Dropping in once in a while to post a pic without a single word doesn't suit you. Do you even check back for opinions anymore?


----------



## Pentheos

svb said:


>


Please stop using Photoshop on your pictures.


----------



## Ensiferous

Patrick06790 said:


> ^Clark's beeswax desert boots?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## Blessings

Quick thank you to CMDC, picked up this jacket from him on the exchange and it fits me like a glove.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Rugby sweater (Maybe I shouldn't have sized up?), JPress OCBD, JCrew Chinos, and BB socks.


----------



## stcolumba

The trousers are purplish/blue


----------



## ds23pallas

BB camelhair sack, OCBD, and trousers. Hermès tie and Alden tassles in #8 shell:


----------



## The Rambler

Love the square, StC, in fact the whole outfit, though I can't really make out the purplish blue of the trou on my monitor.

Miserable cold and sleety day here, have yet to venture outdoors. Anderson Fair Isle, BB bd, Lambourne cords, Pantherella argyle from Tony Lumpkin, Rancourt pinch pennies:


----------



## conductor

With a nod to OCBD

BB Shetland sweater
J Crew cords
Sock monkey socks
Alden for BB PTB


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Today's go - very casual around the house stuff -

Sweater: 100% cotton cream and black by Chaps
Shirt: Sage green by Brioni
Pants: tan flannel lined jeans by LLBean
Slippers: flannel lined by LLBean


----------



## Steel Rim

Gents:

I am once again looking for the best navy peacoat. I've had Schott brand (poly + wool) but quality lacks. Years ago I had an original navy issue. Currently have an RLP that has seen better days. Looking for one not too short (like current trend, yuck) and very classic, anchor buttons. I need an XL or a size 44-46. Any ideas?

Thanks

Steven


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## wrwhiteknight

The Rambler said:


> Love the square, StC, in fact the whole outfit, though I can't really make out the purplish blue of the trou on my monitor.
> 
> Miserable cold and sleety day here, have yet to venture outdoors. Anderson Fair Isle, BB bd, Lambourne cords, Pantherella argyle from Tony Lumpkin, Rancourt pinch pennies:


What a fantastic sweater!


----------



## fishertw

Rough Day-- Currently in college sweatshirt, sweat pants, driving mocs. Better than the hospital gown I was in most of the day. Had a cardiac cath today after a questionable stress test last week. All is well. Tomorrow I'll be back in more traditional things. I am, however, sitting here perusing great photos of others on this forum. Was afraid my wife was going to have to offer all my things on the sales forum;-)
Tom


----------



## The Rambler

wrwhiteknight said:


> What a fantastic sweater!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## ArtVandalay

leisureclass said:


>


I like this a lot, it's like I'm looking in the mirror. What's the shirt? I like the placement of the second button, and it has a great roll.

I'm also glad to see SVB and Pallas posting again.


----------



## Jovan

Sorry I haven't had anything new to offer lately (I'm sure my secret admirer is happy that I'm not rehashing the three sport coats and two pairs of shoes I always wear), but all these looks over the past three pages are inspiring. Please tell me again why I don't own a pink OCBD? That would look fantastic with the tweed coat I already have.


----------



## eagle2250

fishertw said:


> Rough Day-- Currently in college sweatshirt, sweat pants, driving mocs. Better than the hospital gown I was in most of the day. Had a cardiac cath today after a questionable stress test last week. All is well. Tomorrow I'll be back in more traditional things. I am, however, sitting here perusing great photos of others on this forum. Was afraid my wife was going to have to offer all my things on the sales forum;-)
> Tom


Tom: It is great to hear that all is well! You mean far more to us as an active, participating member, than do your colthes being offered at a good price...,but while were talking, (LOL) what size suit was it that you say you wear?  Seriously, glad to hear that all is well!


----------



## wacolo

Lots of great looks as usual. I have stolen so many elements from the last few weeks pics I feel like I should be paying royalties .


Southwick Sack (have to get that left sleeve dropped)
Etro Tie
BB OCBD
BB Vest
Olive Moleskin Pants
Walkover PTBs


----------



## Ensiferous

Very nice look, wacolo!


----------



## leisureclass

ArtVandalay said:


> I like this a lot, it's like I'm looking in the mirror. What's the shirt? I like the placement of the second button, and it has a great roll.
> 
> I'm also glad to see SVB and Pallas posting again.


Thanks Art, and I agree that it's great to see Pallas back, and Wac looks great too. So much fall fun lately.

As for the shirt, it's an LE number that I thrifted. White text on a navy label, made in Honduras. I wish I had a better camera for this shot, so I could show off that tweed in all it's glory and so my cat wasn't so blurry in the background.


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> Sorry I haven't had anything new to offer lately (I'm sure my secret admirer is happy that I'm not rehashing the three sport coats and two pairs of shoes I always wear), but all these looks over the past three pages are inspiring. Please tell me again why I don't own a pink OCBD? That would look fantastic with the tweed coat I already have.


Because your not manly enough for pink!


----------



## The Rambler

Heading out for a ramble with the dogs:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Perfect!

Leisureclass - Great look up there!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

The Rambler said:


>


Spill the beans on the buckle chukkas!!


----------



## stcolumba

Not very "trad", today. Just "traditional". 

RAMBLER takes the prize in today's pic. Great looking shoes.


----------



## The Rambler

WouldaShoulda said:


> Spill the beans on the buckle chukkas!!


Alden for Orvis. Commando soles. I really like chukkas, and these shot to the top of my list. Eagle points out that they're called George boots. As you'd expect from Alden, they're a little heavy, but built like a brick sh*thouse, which is good because I plan to abuse them heavily.

Thanks, StC. I have trouble with the trad/traditional distinction, so I'll simply say that your outfit today is elegance itself.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Alden for Orvis. Commando soles. I really like chukkas, and these shot to the top of my list. Eagle points out that they're called George boots. As you'd expect from Alden, they're a little heavy, but built like a brick sh*thouse, which is good because I plan to abuse them heavily.


I would think that Orvis and Alden ought to make use of your quote, "built like a...because I plan to abuse them heavily." What better recommendation than this!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Thanks for the spillage!!


----------



## Jovan

Brio1 said:


> Because your not manly enough for pink!


Oh yeah???


----------



## firedancer

Jovan said:


> Oh yeah???


Your shirt collar lost some buttons


----------



## Jovan

:icon_smile_big: Just wanted to show that I do indeed have the stones to wear a pink shirt.


----------



## firedancer

It shouldn't take stones. Pink looks great on most people. This point is something on which Michael Bastian and myself can both agree.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Yes, I must agree with Firedancer. Pink is simply another color, and therefore if it works for you, you should or can wear it. Check out my post today in Fashion What are you wearing today, and you will find me in purple.


----------



## Ensiferous

fishertw said:


> Rough Day-- Currently in college sweatshirt, sweat pants, driving mocs. Better than the hospital gown I was in most of the day. Had a cardiac cath today after a questionable stress test last week. All is well. Tomorrow I'll be back in more traditional things. I am, however, sitting here perusing great photos of others on this forum. Was afraid my wife was going to have to offer all my things on the sales forum;-)
> Tom


fishertw, sorry I had not fully read your post earlier, and I'm hoping you feel better. Stay out of the dark side of the sales forum!


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

I like that look, Org ^


----------



## stcolumba

Again, more traditional than trad.


----------



## stcolumba

I concur with Rambler's comment about Org's bundled up look. I really like that cap.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

*Bad pic, but you get the idea. I fixed it all up, don't worry 

Today to the tailor for some attention to my blazer. I ended up with a BB 37S after I tried the 36S. The 36S was a little to small in the chest. Hopefully, after shortening the sleeves, lowering the collar and a touch of wait suppression I will be happy. I remember Trip saying that it took about 3 blazers before he got it right. I didn't really believe him until I started trying to find one.

Stcolumba - You never let us down. I drink hot chocolate a lot, got any recommendations for me?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

oxford cloth button down said:


> Stcolumba - You never let us down. I drink hot chocolate a lot, got any recommendations for me?


I know this wasn't directed at me, but I also drink hot chocolate a lot. My favorite is Mayan Hot Chocolate which is dark cocoa mixed with cane sugar, ginger, chili peppers, and a variety of other spices such as cinnamon or cayenne pepper.

I'm sure you can find a pre-made version at a local health food or specialty store, but you can also look up recipes on the web.

If you ever find yourself in Toronto there is an absolutely fantastic chocolatier in the Distillery District (a destination in of itself) that makes several specialty elixirs of the kind. You can order off of their website. The prices are high, but I have never found another chocolatier in North America that is any where near their equal.


----------



## stcolumba

*wrwhiteknight*'s hot chocolate sounds heavenly. It would be worth the 4 hour trip to Toronto to try it out!

This, in no way, probably, can compete with "somachocolate", but this, from Ann Arbor's Zingerman Deli is rich and unique.
https://www.zingermans.com/Product.aspx?ProductID=P-CDC

*OCBD*, this is one your all time best posts! Love that striped shirt and striped tie. It looks like you are on the way to finding the perfect blazer.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## wrwhiteknight

stcolumba said:


> *wrwhiteknight*'s hot chocolate sounds heavenly. It would be worth the 4 hour trip to Toronto to try it out!


I forgot to mention that you can email in special orders via their website; if you are tempted....


----------



## WouldaShoulda

stcolumba said:


> Again, more traditional than trad.


I wouldn't think a vested 6XDB would work, but it does!!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

I regret not buying that Dundee fair isle last year. It looks like a great sweater, and you've really paired it well.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## dorji

Great stuff all around here. Esp like that grey suit StC! Good to see DS23 posting too, always a favorite.


----------



## stcolumba

Man! This is better than the hot chocolate!!


----------



## leisureclass

Wow, such great stuff.

Very jealous of that Fair Isle, I never would have thought of Navy on Navy, but it really works - and oh man OCBD, that is your best look yet, make it the new uniform!


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Great Roll! Is the shirt a BB?

For the life of me I can't see why I never do a Navy vest and Blazer together. Great Look!

My lone 3 piece suit. I barely got away with the shirt today. It is a BB ecru pinpoint which apparently shrank a bit more in the sleeves than I realized.

Quite a week for some great looks gentlemen! I hope everyone has a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Fantastic suit, wacolo. I need to acquire something like that.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Stcolumba and leisureclass, thanks!

Wacolo - Thanks, it is a LE. Great suit, btw, really great.


----------



## LouB

Thrifted jacket, Exchange tie


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

To say I'm envious of this is a gross understatement. Very Nice!! 



stcolumba said:


> Again, more traditional than trad.


----------



## Jack1425

Lounging today and enjoying my new Rugby cardigan.. Thanks to Jovan for sizing insights!

BB OCBD
Bean lined chinos (surprisingly comfortable)
Wigwam El Pines
Bass dirty bucks


----------



## Hardiw1

LouB said:


> View attachment 5760
> 
> Thrifted jacket, Exchange tie


Nice collar roll and tie knot. Like this.


----------



## Jack1425

OCBD and Dorji.. Well done gentlemen! St, Wacolo & Ensiferous, fabulous..


----------



## Ensiferous

Jack1425 said:


> Lounging today and enjoying my new Rugby cardigan.. Thanks to Jovan for sizing insights!


Jack1425, that looks great on you. I just bought one of those too. The fit is quite trim, in my case maybe a bit too trim, but I am going to keep it just because it isn't too long in the body like (IMO) most other shawl cardigans.


----------



## Jack1425

Ensiferous said:


> Jack1425, that looks great on you. I just bought one of those too. The fit is quite trim, in my case maybe a bit too trim, but I am going to keep it just because it isn't too long in the body like (IMO) most other shawl cardigans.


Thank you! Fit for me in a medium was spot on and I am pleasantly surprised with the the look and quality. My only lament is not picking up another in navy before the regular sizes dried up. They were a great deal. Enjoy!

Next on my wish list is a pair of bean boots then I believe (hope) I am set for the season..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hardline_42

Jack1425 said:


> Lounging today and enjoying my new Rugby cardigan.. Thanks to Jovan for sizing insights!
> 
> BB OCBD
> Bean lined chinos (surprisingly comfortable)
> Wigwam El Pines
> Bass dirty bucks


The cardigan looks great on you. I picked up the same one and immediately took a razor blade to those elbow patches. Also, did you notice there's a tiny loop of yarn along the very edge of the left collar? It corresponds to a hidden button on the other side for when you need to snug the collar up against the wind. I thought it was an interesting detail.


----------



## Hardiw1

hardline_42 said:


> The cardigan looks great on you. I picked up the same one and immediately took a razor blade to those elbow patches. Also, did you notice there's a tiny loop of yarn along the very edge of the left collar? It corresponds to a hidden button on the other side for when you need to snug the collar up against the wind. I thought it was an interesting detail.


It come with suede elbow patches?


----------



## hardline_42

Hardiw1 said:


> It come with suede elbow patches?


Sadly, yes.
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ember-Acquisitions-2012&p=1341440#post1341440


----------



## HerrDavid

hardline_42 said:


> I picked up the same one and immediately took a razor blade to those elbow patches.


How did that operation turn out? I wanted to do the same to mine, but was afraid there might be markings left or some other unsightly remnant.


----------



## hardline_42

There's definitely a small indentation left at the perimeter of where the patch used to be, but it's not so noticeable in the navy when you're wearing it. I expect it to disappear after wearing it a little while.


----------



## qwerty11

Nice!


Orgetorix said:


>


----------



## Jack1425

hardline_42 said:


> I picked up the same one and immediately took a razor blade to those elbow patches. Also, did you notice there's a tiny loop of yarn along the very edge of the left collar? It corresponds to a hidden button on the other side for when you need to snug the collar up against the wind. I thought it was an interesting detail.


Thanks! I truly don't mind the elbow patches.. I would have preferred the cardigan without, but not enough to take a chance with a razor. And I did note the hidden button, and like you say it's an interesting detail.. I didn't get it at first, but then they say it starts in the mind.. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Ensiferous

Jack1425 said:


> I truly don't mind the elbow patches.. I would have preferred the cardigan without...


I tend to agree, and will live with my patches because they arguably will serve a function. As much as I would rather spend all my working hours in the field, I am often trapped in my office, which is near a large, but cold window during the Winter. And where are my sweater-clad elbows the vast majority of that time? They are grinding on the armrests of my Steelcase Leap.

I absolutely see the point that in most cases elbow patches are preventative at best, and a solution to a nonexistent problem at worst, thus they are merely a contrivance of costume. They only earn legitimacy when applied as repairs. But since I have actually blown out some cashmere elbows on my office chair, I'll justify the silly patches.

On a new tweed jacket, however, they are pretense, an aspirational affectation.


----------



## Himself

Ensiferous said:


> I tend to agree, and will live with my patches because they arguably will serve a function. As much as I would rather spend all my working hours in the field, I am often trapped in my office, which is near a large, but cold window during the Winter. And where are my sweater-clad elbows the vast majority of that time? They are grinding on the armrests of my Steelcase Leap.
> 
> I absolutely see the point that in most cases elbow patches are preventative at best, and a solution to a nonexistent problem at worst, thus they are merely a contrivance of costume. They only earn legitimacy when applied as repairs. But since I have actually blown out some cashmere elbows on my office chair, I'll justify the silly patches.
> 
> On a new tweed jacket, however, they are pretense, an aspirational affectation.


It's not pretense if you lounge around in your jackets as you do in your sweaters. I've chafed a couple of jackets more than I expected.

But I think it's safe to say that most of the time it _is_ just silly pretense.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## stcolumba

A glorious day to be a Michigan Wolverine! I found a way to insert the first phrase of the "The Victors" into the bass line of the hymn tune AUSTRIA.

Speaking of glorious, what about Rambler's shirt, today? Nice!


----------



## wacolo

^^^^^^
Looking sharp Rambler! I love the clean and simple palette. And ditto for StC!

Well, Bama couldn't pull it out last night . I guess it was bound to happen sooner or later. I just wish it was a bit later. Strangely enough, the sun still came up this morning :smile:.

Hoping to do not much of anything today. Some errands and then mostly piddling around the house.

McGeorge Cardigan
JAB Uni Stripe
Cremieux Fair Isle
Incotex Bluish Green Tweed Trousers


----------



## Ensiferous

^ wacolo, a pose worthy of a classic portrait of a gentleman.


----------



## stcolumba

wacaolo: I never knew that McGeorge made chunky, shawl sweaters. Looks great!


----------



## Jack1425

Reveling in the joy of having absolutely nothing to do.. Great looks all! Wacolo, you are now the "Shawl" master. :aportnoy:


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> wacaolo: I never knew that McGeorge made chunky, shawl sweaters. Looks great!


That's a well-known one - in fact this year's Orvis gifts catalogue offers a reproduction that actually states that it's modelled on the McGeorge.


----------



## Jovan

Jack1425 said:


> Lounging today and enjoying my new Rugby cardigan.. Thanks to Jovan for sizing insights!
> 
> BB OCBD
> Bean lined chinos (surprisingly comfortable)
> Wigwam El Pines
> Bass dirty bucks


You're welcome! It looks pretty good on you.



hardline_42 said:


> Sadly, yes.
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ember-Acquisitions-2012&p=1341440#post1341440


I don't mind elbow patches on a shawl cardigan, gives it that "rustic" look. I do wish they had made them a little darker to match the buttons though.

So, for today...










Mercer OCBD
J. Crew lambswool
Levi's 501
Sperry Topsider
Wigwam 625


----------



## eagle2250

I find myself inspired by both Jack1425 and wacolo and the cardigans they have shared with us; Rambler and Orgetorix, as always have provided further proof that they are bedrocks of the Trad ethos; Jovan, with that trim, youthful physique of his, proves once again that he could drape it in sackcloth and make it look good; and stcolumbia, I will pray for your soul...the Wolverines stole that game from the Wildcats and you know it.  Jeeze Louise, I've been listening to the wife singing Michigans praises all day!


----------



## Mississippi Mud

There are just some images that should never be conjured.



eagle2250 said:


> . . . Jovan, with that trim, youthful physique of his, proves once again that he could drape it in sackcloth and make it look good . . .


----------



## Jovan

:icon_study:


----------



## HerrDavid

Jack1425 said:


>


Is that the Bean lambswool cardigan? In any case, it looks great!


----------



## Jack1425

HerrDavid said:


> Is that the Bean lambswool cardigan? In any case, it looks great!


It is indeed, and thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> I find myself inspired by both Jack1425 and wacolo and the cardigans they have shared with us; Rambler and Orgetorix, as always have provided further proof that they are bedrocks of the Trad ethos; Jovan, with that trim, youthful physique of his, proves once again that he could drape it in sackcloth and make it look good; and stcolumbia, I will pray for your soul...the Wolverines stole that game from the Wildcats and you know it.  Jeeze Louise, I've been listening to the wife singing Michigans praises all day!


Your wife must be a wonderfully wise person! :smile:


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Super bow-tie; wool?


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## stcolumba

wrwhiteknight said:


> Super bow-tie; wool?


Yes sir! Yes sir! Three bags full.
It is a Paul Stuart tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Org - That is one of your best looks ever right there. The fit, the roll, the color is all so perfect.


----------



## qwerty11

I like it!


Orgetorix said:


>


----------



## FiscalDean

qwerty11 said:


> I like it!


I agree, very nice. Excellent job mixing patterns.


----------



## The Rambler

^ That's a beautiful nailhead weave on that fine suit, but I wonder if the pattern of the weave of the tie, with its texture, is less good than a smoother one would be? (just picking a nit with an outstanding rig).


----------



## Pentheos

^ It is a beautiful ensemble, but the shirt and the tie are almost too good for each other, as though they were sold in a box together...


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## stcolumba

Shirt & Sweater: Brooks Bros
Trouser: Epaulet Walt Slim
Peacoat: Sterlingwear Mil-Spec


----------



## The Rambler

^ Nice. Is that handsome sweater camel hair?


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Himself

^^^

Nice pea coat! Current or vintage?


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> ^ Nice. Is that handsome sweater camel hair?


Lambswool


----------



## stcolumba

Himself said:


> ^^^
> 
> Nice pea coat! Current or vintage?


This is the current "Mil-Spec" coat.


----------



## dexconstruct

Sweater weather in Phoenix.



















Lands' End Sweater
Huntington Red Uni Stripe OCBD
PRL Chinos 
Topsiders


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Orgetorix

PRL jacket

Lands End shirt

Nautica tie

BB chinos

Alden flexwelt pennies


----------



## The Rambler

Alan Paine lambswool cardigan, Viyells shirt, Alden Cape Cods:


----------



## ds23pallas

Made in Canada Harris Tweed Nautica jacket, Ecru BB OCBD, dad's old tie (those are hunting dogs), LL Bean grey flannels, Gap argyles, Church's "Real Cape Buck" shoes:


----------



## FiscalDean

Pentheos said:


> ^ It is a beautiful ensemble, but the shirt and the tie are almost too good for each other, as though they were sold in a box together...


I'd say someone just gave it a lot of thought


----------



## vwguy

LE Fair Isle & OCBD
Beaufort










Brian


----------



## AncientMadder

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and trousers
Chipp tie


----------



## CMDC

JPress Donegal tweed
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
BB khakis
LE suede wingtips


----------



## stcolumba

vwguy said:


> LE Fair Isle & OCBD
> Beaufort
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Beautiful!


----------



## leisureclass

I love the two emblematic ties, and am very jealous of Rambler's cardigan!


----------



## Blessings

JPress OCBD
Tie from Filene's (RIP)
Gap Sweater
Frank Stella Scarf
Eljo's Sack


----------



## stcolumba

Blessings: OUTSTANDING! The scarf adds the perfect touch. Wonderful coat.


----------



## conductor




----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart sportcoat
Tyrwhitt shirt
M Bardelli cashmere tie
LLB flannels
Alden shell ptbs


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Nice sweater. Did you use a new razor blade this morning? Very close cut.


----------



## hookem12387

Here's yesterday's. Forgot to post it yesterday


----------



## Jovan

Blessings: Excellent getup. Is that one of Gap's new Merino wool sweaters? I'm looking at getting one myself. Quite a good value, though I suppose it doesn't hurt that I get a pretty good discount... :icon_study:

conductor: On the whole, I approve, but kindly suggest using a four in hand knot or at least a double four in hand. Something about a Windsor or half-Windsor never looks quite right with a button down collar, regardless of how much tie space there is.

CMDC: Impeccable as usual. Trousers are a bit close in colour, but I better not risk the ire of my "secret admirer" by saying anything...


----------



## wacolo

Please excuse the schmutz on my lapel :redface:

Wool Cashmere Blazer
J Crew Cardigan Vest
JAB must iron shirt
Corbin Pants
Cole Haan suede wingtips
Unmarked wool knit tie


----------



## Orgetorix

That's a lovely fabric, wacolo. Who makes the jacket?


----------



## Orgetorix

I call this composition, _Orge needs to get this suit to a tailor, stat_. Ugh.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hookem: gorgeous pants -

Orgetorix: what's the problem with the suit fit? I think you look sharp, although the tie's texture seems a bit off as compared to the suit (shiny and hard compared to subtle and soft).

Oh, and I have stolen your photo style that you use to show your tie, shirt, belt and pants; hope you don't mind!


----------



## Balfour

Blessings, are those elephants on your tie? As a result of an in joke lost in the mists of time, I have amassed quite a collection of elephant ties (some of which subtle enough to wear for conservative business dress). Anyhow, I like the combination you threw together at the top of this page.


----------



## wacolo

Orgetorix said:


> That's a lovely fabric, wacolo. Who makes the jacket?


Thanks. It is from that bastion of Trad, Corneliani. Patch pockets and I love the fabric and shoulders. I saved the group the horror of the side vents and darts :tongue2:



Orgetorix said:


> I call this composition, _Orge needs to get this suit to a tailor, stat_. Ugh.


I assume you are talking about the sleeve length. Or a little taken up in the rise? I should probably stop before I get in trouble :redface: . Is it a Southwick?


----------



## Orgetorix

Maybe it doesn't look egregious here, but there's at least 2" of extra room in the waist of both the pants and the jacket, now that I've lost weight.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

hookem12387 said:


> Here's yesterday's. Forgot to post it yesterday


Looking good!


----------



## Fratelli

Great look!


----------



## TJN




----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


>


Oh, yes! Forest green always wins.


----------



## Blessings

Balfour said:


> Blessings, are those elephants on your tie? As a result of an in joke lost in the mists of time, I have amassed quite a collection of elephant ties (some of which subtle enough to wear for conservative business dress). Anyhow, I like the combination you threw together at the top of this page.


Those are indeed elephants on my tie. I also have an umbrella with an elephant head carved handle. My sister swears if she ever finds elephant critter pants she'll buy them for me. It's become a little bit of a family joke at my expense - I have a rather bad habit of having one or two many beers and then spouting off about random historical events and persons. "An elephant never forgets" the joke goes, "even when he won't remember it in the morning"

Jovan - The sweater is a 5 or 6 year old Gap Merino sweater, purchased in England. No idea if they are anything alike, but I can say that I like mine so much that I have worn the elbows out.


----------



## Billax

TJN said:


>


Like it a lot, TJN.


----------



## Billax

hookem12387 said:


> Here's yesterday's. Forgot to post it yesterday


Very nice everything, Hookem!


----------



## hardline_42

TJN said:


>


Looking good, Nascone. My only advice would be to not force the tie out from behind the crewneck. Let the sweater do it's thing. People will still know you're wearing a tie.


----------



## The Rambler

Lots of great looks. Hookem, ultra thin trou are not for everyone, but they look great on you.

Working out of the house today. McGeorge shetland, Viyella, LE moleskins (brand new, and terrif, especially for the price) Rancourt pinch pennies


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I believe that this is the same sweater as TJN. I am sure that we will see quite a few Rugby sweaters around here.


----------



## Hardiw1

OCBD with solid socks on? You must be feeling under the weather today.


----------



## Hardiw1

hookem12387 said:


> Here's yesterday's. Forgot to post it yesterday


This is my favorite look as of late, wonderful Hookem.


----------



## Sartorialism

^ Agreed, classic American look


----------



## P Hudson

It's Spring here, but we haven't really had much warm weather.

I've got a couple days worth: 
Polo jacket, Hyde Park shirt, knit tie







Yarmouth shirt, khakis, Rancourt loafers


----------



## P Hudson

cool and rainy:

Baracuta G9, LE shirt, Polo navy trousers, AE Stockbridge. This shirt has become one of my favorites so I grabbed a couple more for $10.49 each at their latest sale.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Bros jacket, tie, and umbrella
L L Bean shirt and pants
J Crew vest
Rugby socks
Rockport shoes


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Brooks Bros jacket, tie, and umbrella
> L L Bean shirt and pants
> J Crew vest
> Rugby socks
> Rockport shoes


Another great rig, Roycru! Thanks for all your posts! Collectively, they make a superb proof statement to our assertion that we wear timeless clothes.


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, Hardw and co. Royrcru, that's impressive. It's good to see black shoes, I have to be reminded they can look so good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, such a nice day and I got to pick up my blazer from the tailor!

Roycru - Very nice. I never thought that I would like grey cords.

Hardiw - To be honest I am mostly boring, but striped socks have been my fun lately! BB outlet has a few good ones that I hope to pick-up this week.


----------



## Dockside

Jovan said:


> So, for today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercer OCBD
> J. Crew lambswool
> Levi's 501
> Sperry Topsider
> Wigwam 625


 Well done! Who says that jeans and boat shoes looks stupid?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Went for a walk downtown and to the Santa Claus parade this evening:

Jacket: vintage Strathmore tweed handed down from my father
Shirt: hidden button-down collar by Lorenzini
Tie: vintage Ambassador
Pants: heavy cotton twill by Ralph Lauren
Hat: vintage tweed by Lacoste


----------



## Dockside

The jacket looks too big around the neck.


----------



## The Rambler

Roycru said:


> Brooks Bros jacket, tie, and umbrella
> L L Bean shirt and pants
> J Crew vest
> Rugby socks
> Rockport shoes[/QUOTE
> What gives with the skull and bones motif? is it ironic, or should I take it at face value? Just a pleaing design, or fraugt with meaning? Does it allude to some current event, or fad?


----------



## Cowtown

whiteknight - I am not sure if trad appeals to you and you have a desire to dress in such manner, or if you find the folks on this forum and affable group of folks and want to participate in the forum. If the former, then it appears you are still missing the mark. A few helpful suggestions.

Jacket - It appears too large for you. I suggest you find the best alterations tailor in your area and bring in the jacket. It appears that the shoulders are too wide and the body needs to be taken in as well. I think with some alterations and changes to the shirt and tie choices, you might be able to make the jacket work.

Shirt - While there are no trad colors per se, the shirt falls outside of the acceptable spectrum. White, blue, pink, yellow in solids and the same in stripes and checks along with others. 

Tie - The tie and shirt clash horribly. Also, the tie appears to be a neat. To my eye, jackets look better when paired with ties at the more casual end of the sprectrum such as solid knits, emblematics, or reps. 

If you have the jacket altered, swap out the shirt and tie for a blue OCBD and burgundy knit tie, you will improve the look tremendously.

There are many wonderful examples of trad in this thread and you might want to look through those pages as well as read the Harris thread pinned on the home page of the forum. It may be that the trad aesthetic is not to your taste.


----------



## wacolo

Great looks all around this weekend, gentlemen! Not strictly Trad today, but here you go.

Favorite old Tweed Trousers
Wool/Alpaca Vest
Goat suede shirt jacket
Bass Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

#BeatOhio


----------



## Roycru

Rambler, the socks are Rugby which were on sale at 40% off, another 20% off with coupon, and free shipping and are similar to my friend's skull and cross bone socks that she bought from Rock n' Roll socks. 66 year olds sometimes like to wear the same socks when they go out together, just like 16 year olds do (or did when we were 16).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Cowtown -

Thanks for the input. The jacket is not too large in the shoulders, it is actually a tiny bit too small, that is why the neck bulges slightly as pointed out by Dockside. 

The body is a bit too big as you pointed out, but as this is simply a jacket that I throw on for hiking in the woods and such I won't invest any money in tailoring this detail as my funds for such endeavours are extremely limited.

The tie and the shirt do not in fact clash; the colours are most accurate in the second close-up photo, although I take your point that the shirt is not a trad colour.

And....what is a "neat" as pertaining to my tie; I'm not familiar with this term.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> #BeatOhio


LOL. I can embrace the sentiment expressed, as well as the days rig. Well done on both counts, stcolumbia!


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Billax

Hardiw 1,
Nice outfit, today. A pleasure to see well coordinated leather items as well!


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> what is a "neat" as pertaining to my tie; I'm not familiar with this term.


A.k.a. "foulard."


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider said:


> A.k.a. "foulard."


Thanks. Am I to take from this that trads do not wear foulards?


----------



## Cowtown

^^ My point was not that trads do not wear foulards but that they are more appropriate with suits, whereas, knits, emlematics, and reps work better with odd jackets.


----------



## The Rambler

Roycru said:


> Rambler, the socks are Rugby which were on sale at 40% off, another 20% off with coupon, and free shipping and are similar to my friend's skull and cross bone socks that she bought from Rock n' Roll socks. 66 year olds sometimes like to wear the same socks when they go out together, just like 16 year olds do (or did when we were 16).


really just wondering - I see that motif a lot, even on Smathers & Branson belts, on cummerbunds, and I just wonder if it alludes to something I don't know about (being 65 myself, and considered out of it by my kids).


----------



## Billax

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks. Am I to take from this that trads do not wear foulards?


Cowtown wrote: "Tie - The tie and shirt clash horribly. Also, the tie appears to be a neat. To my eye, jackets look better when paired with ties at the more casual end of the sprectrum such as solid knits, emblematics, or reps."
By jacket, he shortens "odd jacket" or "Sport coat" to jacket. Jacket here is distinguished from the top half of a suit.

As you no doubt read about foulards in Topsider's useful link, "The foulard pattern is generally a neat geometric repeating pattern and is appropriate for business or other formal settings."

Thus, neats (of which a foulard is one example) work well with suits and not as well with more casual jackets. This is an easy to follow rule, though more experienced Trad dressers do break this rule from time to time.

Here is a neat with a suit:










Choosing a neat with a suit creates a more formal pairing and a more serious look. Different horses for different courses!

A word to the wise: It is worth your time to study the WAYWT posts of the best dressed, most experienced, members of this Forum. You'll progress faster that way. I have learned a lot by following that advice, though I still have a long way to go.


----------



## Balfour

Billax said:


> Cowtown wrote: "Tie - The tie and shirt clash horribly. Also, the tie appears to be a neat. To my eye, jackets look better when paired with ties at the more casual end of the sprectrum such as solid knits, emblematics, or reps."
> By jacket, he shortens "odd jacket" or "Sport coat" to jacket. Jacket here is distinguished from the top half of a suit.
> 
> As you no doubt read about foulards in Topsider's useful link, "The foulard pattern is generally a neat geometric repeating pattern and is appropriate for business or other formal settings."
> 
> Thus, neats (of which a foulard is one example) work well with suits and not as well with more casual jackets. This is an easy to follow rule, though more experienced Trad dressers do break this rule from time to time.
> 
> Here is a neat with a suit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Choosing a neat with a suit creates a more formal pairing and a more serious look. Different horses for different courses!
> 
> A word to the wise: It is worth your time to study the WAYWT posts of the best dressed, most experienced, members of this Forum. You'll progress faster that way. I have learned a lot by following that advice, though I still have a long way to go.


I agree with this, from a British non-"trad"(*) perspective. And, while I would not pretend to be "trad", Good Lord, if you have a long way to go, Billax, you leave the rest of us in the dust ...

(*) As the term of art to refer to TNSIL, rather than in the wider sense of traditional.


----------



## K Street

A few from recent weeks:




























Occasional Italian blasphemy:


----------



## Sir Cingle

The Rambler said:


> really just wondering - I see that motif a lot, even on Smathers & Branson belts, on cummerbunds, and I just wonder if it alludes to something I don't know about (being 65 myself, and considered out of it by my kids).


Well, I would imagine that there are other associations too, but the motif seems related to the Skull & Bones, an undergraduate secret society at Yale. (Of course, if you are really the member of a *secret* society, you probably ought not wear its motif in public!)


----------



## Jack1425

A quick spin to Mom & Dads for a cup of tea and conversation.


----------



## jfkemd

Corbin Tweed from the AAAT trade forum
BB shirt
unbranded tartan tie
Filson chinos
LE surcingle
unseen: Sebago Beefrolls

periodicreview.tumblr.com


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The Rambler said:


> really just wondering - I see that motif a lot, even on Smathers & Branson belts, on cummerbunds, and I just wonder if it alludes to something I don't know about (being 65 myself, and considered out of it by my kids).


I could very well be wrong, but I don;t think it alludes to anything. I'd heard that at one time it was a Skull and Bones thing at J.Press but I imagine now it's mainly just for looks. Not sure about Smathers & Branson, Rugby used to put it on everything, and I had always assumed other places picked it up from them.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Trip English




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## wrwhiteknight

Ensiferous said:


>


Absolutely fantastic sweater! Who makes the field coat? I really like that as well.


----------



## conductor

Some spot-on looks from many lately. Thanks for the inspiration.

Today:

Camelhair cardigan from Jayfor of Auchtermuchty 
Geoffery Bean shirt
BB Bow
Corbin flannel houndstooth pants
Alden for BB PTB


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> Who makes the field coat?


Looks like a Barbour (and it says so on the snaps, as well.)


----------



## TJN




----------



## Ensiferous

wrwhiteknight said:


> Absolutely fantastic sweater! Who makes the field coat? I really like that as well.


wrwhiteknight, Topsider has ID'ed the Barbour Beaufort. The sweater is an old JAB merino that I like because it is thick and beefy, unlike most merinos which are paper thin. Unfortunately, I don't think they have items like that anymore...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

jfkemd said:


> Corbin Tweed from the AAAT trade forum
> BB shirt
> unbranded tartan tie
> Filson chinos
> LE surcingle
> unseen: Sebago Beefrolls
> 
> periodicreview.tumblr.com


Love this pic.


----------



## Kreiger

Ensiferous said:


>


Here's to hoping I look this good when my beard has gone salt and pepper! The weathering on the barbour is excellent. I love how the cloth is darker near the zipper, where it is covered by the flap.


----------



## The Rambler

haha, Ensiferous, poor old gentleman.


----------



## Ensiferous

How does it go, Rambler? "Next to a sincere compliment, I think I like a well-deserved and honest rebuke."

Seriously though Kreiger, thank you!


----------



## stcolumba

Great tie!


----------



## Patrick06790

Huntington camel hair blazer
Orvis vest
Rooster tie
Press ocbd w/ flap pocket
Lambourne moleskins
AE Leeds

Great brook trout stream runs under the bridge


----------



## Dockside

​


TJN said:


>


Very nice! You need to post outfits more often on your blog. What are your choice of footwear? Are you still beating the crap out of your boat shoes? :aportnoy:


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> Huntington camel hair blazer
> Orvis vest
> Rooster tie
> Press ocbd w/ flap pocket
> Lambourne moleskins
> AE Leeds
> 
> Great brook trout stream runs under the bridge


Nicely done! You ought to be featured in the Orvis catalogue. :smile:


----------



## TJN

Dockside said:


> Very nice! You need to post outfits more often on your blog. What are your choice of footwear? Are you still beating the crap out of your boat shoes? :aportnoy:


I've been trying to keep up with more outfit posts, so stay tuned! The boat shoes are still in the rotation, but I've been wearing my Weejuns a lot more lately


----------



## The Rambler

Huntington loden jacket, Press shirt, Winston tie, O'connells whipcords, Alden chukkas:


----------



## Trip English

stcolumba said:


> Nicely done! You ought to be featured in the Orvis catalogue. :smile:


Orvis ought to be featured in the Patrick catalogue.


----------



## Trip English

The Rambler said:


> Huntington loden jacket, Press shirt, Winston tie, O'connells whipcords, Alden chukkas:


That's a splendid jacket!


----------



## Patrick06790

Trip English said:


> Orvis ought to be featured in the Patrick catalogue.


Damn skippy


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just another day in a sweater.


----------



## adoucett

This is a first attempt at a post on this thread, but I'll share this:

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/13/p1020169un.jpg/

The shirt pictured here is a BB Clifford-collar (3rd button!) seersucker sport shirt in the (apparently controversial?) extra-slim fit. 
This shirt was a birthday present to myself I picked up during the veterans day sale. I am still looking for a good blazer from a reputable maker. This one I picked up very cheaply and has served as a temporary beater that I'm not afraid to bring to messy occasions... like a college dorm party for instance. Tie is four-in-hand. Belt is a Lands End blue madras.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/341/p1020175y.jpg/

An assortment of a few of my more GTH items.. The ties matching the belts is a coincidence, and I don't think I'll be matching them together anytime soon!

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/p1020176i.jpg/

Not the best picture, but this is the Southwick jacket I found today while thrifting. These are being worn with J.Crew chords and (not pictured) Sebago shoes. Still searching for some casual loafers which fit. The yellow repp is half-windsor. In this one, I'm wearing the BB Irish-linen chambray button down, which I have mixed feeling about already. The material is so sheer that you can literally see right through it. It is also (before washing at least) incredibly itchy. 
Not sure if this is to be expected but I am considering returning it...


_Inside label of the jacket._

This wasn't anything too spectacular I just wanted to make an attempt at photographing and posting here. More serious combinations to come hopefully! Also I'm probably one of the younger people around this board, and just starting to get into trad style so please don't be _too _harsh


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Very "boaty" so of course I like it.

Try grey or the dreaded blue chino with that Southwick.

I think more contrast would help.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Pretty good, adoucett, and of course I'm in favor of anything nautical and anybody else our (presumably we're within a few years of each other) age posting on here. I'm tempted to give you a bit of grief over madras, seersucker, and linen in November. For one thing, you must be darn cold.


----------



## Trip English

Adoucett, not a bad first outing. I would say that "blue steel" is more appropriate on the Fashion Forum, but a minor quibble to be sure. 

I second YR's concerns about your summer fabrics this time of year, but I see that you're looking to put together something that looks correct so the seersucker in place of uni-stripe is understandable. 

WS is also right on that contrast is needed. Grab some ties in another color for use with the navy blazer and some darker pants (I don't have an issue with navy chinos for the record) for that Southwick.

For feedback on fit, try and take a head on shot with your arms naturally at your sides. Often we can provide some pretty specific feedback on what tailoring would be needed to perfect the fit of a jacket & trousers. 

Thanks for playing and keep posting. 

And for heaven's sake - consider a ps (-;


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks shirt and tweed.
G. Fox and Co. ascot (inherited from my Grandpa)
Corbin 'Country Wale' Cords
Weejuns

Maybe a bit much for some but so are odd vests and bow ties, right?
Recommended soundtrack for wearing a cravat: Kaputt by Destroyer


----------



## Patrick06790

^That's about the best deployment of an ascot I've seen in a while.

Had lunch today with Ye Editor, my mother and Alice and Bob Yoakum, old newspaper people from way back. Bob used to work with Art Buchwald.

I never have lunch with anybody. I never eat lunch, period.

It was about half-fancy and I had to be on my best behavior. Made me feel 10, not 50.

https://www.bobyoakum.com/


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> ^That's about the best deployment of an ascot I've seen in a while.


I agree!!

And your shoes are killers.


----------



## Ensiferous

Patrick, that DB is an admirable look. Exceptionally lunch-worthy.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Trip English: Thank you so much for referencing "blue steel", you made my day!


----------



## conductor

Sorry for the horrible pic


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> This is a first attempt at a post on this thread, but I'll share this:
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/p1020176i.jpg/


Really liking this Southwick coat. The tie adds a lot of "punch". Nicely done.


----------



## dexconstruct

Getting a little cooler here. At least at night.

LL Bean Coat
Vintage BB Shetland from the Exchange
Vintage BB Yellow w/ Blue Stripe OCBD from the Exchange
Polo Prospect Chinos


----------



## Trip English

^It's all working. I really like the OCBD peaking out of there.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the nice words Patrick and Woulda, and a Happy Holidaze to all!


----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


> Really liking this Southwick coat. The tie adds a lot of "punch". Nicely done.


Isn't that a suit jacket?


----------



## drlivingston

K Street said:


> Isn't that a suit jacket?


It is not unusual for orphans to be repurposed.


----------



## adoucett

Based on the construction I would almost be inclined to think it's a standalone..

The shoulders are really quite natural and its very minimalist inside.. I'll take some pictures soon.

This is a newer version I'm sure but some interesting information...

https://haberdashmen.com/2012/11/02/new-in-stock-southwick/

Today for thanksgiving I'm pairing it with a blue/yellow microcheck shirt from Burberry (Gitman Brothers) and a yellow J. Crew v-neck.


----------



## Trip English

^I could see that working pretty well if the trousers are dark enough.


----------



## sporto55

*Sweater*



oxford cloth button down said:


> Just another day in a sweater.


 Who is the maker of this Sweater? I like the color.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, it is RL Rugby.


----------



## Ensiferous

The much-maligned and often despised half-zip (zip neck) sweater.

My father did not wear these, but my grandfather wore them frequently, and I enjoy engaging in some generation-skipping appreciation. His Connecticut yankee trad credentials were strong, so I am taking some inspiration from him (he wore longwings absolutely everywhere.)

I actually find these much more comfortable than other sweaters too.


----------



## HerrDavid

Good enough for Ensiferous, good enough for me. You wear it well, sir!


----------



## Himself

***

I like half-zip sweaters. I have one that I wear a lot and would buy another. 

I was especially inspired by a tradly friend looking very natty in a half-zip shetland with horizontal stripes in fall colors.

My grandfather, born in 1910, wore them too.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Don't love the half zip, but if there's family history there by all means go for it! Would love to see some old CT Yankee pics sometime, and not just because it's my home state. Maybe we should all start a Grandpa style appreciation thread...


----------



## drlivingston

I see some sweaters that are half-zip and some that are quarter-zip. Pardon my ignorance. But, often, I don't see much of a difference between them. Is there a difference?


----------



## Jovan

Thanksgiving...



















Ratio Clothing OCBD
L.L. Bean Shetland -- one of the old ones made in England
Gap jeans
Sperry Top-Sider
Beautiful New Mexico sunset


----------



## Trip English

Creeping around playgrounds on Thanksgiving, eh?


----------



## Jovan

You just can't bring yourself to say anything nice, can you? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi all -

It was rainy and cold here today when my wife, daughter, dog and I went for a walk. I made a genuine attempt at casual trad today. The brands are certainly not trad, so I won't bother listing them. I have been told already that the color of my shirt is not trad by another board member in an earlier post. Thanks for any and all comments.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The fit of the jacket looks good to me. The contrast of the jacket and the trousers is pretty low, IMO.


----------



## FLMike

wrwhiteknight said:


> I made a genuine attempt at casual trad today.


Just curious, what element(s) of the outfit do you consider to be trad?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

ArtVandalay: Thanks. What color or tone would be better?

FLCracka: I thought that the button down collar, the thick textured sweater and the tweed jacket might qualify. But I also understand that it is the totality of the outfit, not the individual pieces always.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> ArtVandalay: Thanks. What color or tone would be better?
> 
> FLCracka: I thought that the button down collar, the thick textured sweater and the tweed jacket might qualify. But I also understand that it is the totality of the outfit, not the individual pieces always.


Any color or tone with more contrast would be an improvement. Khaki, I guess. I sometimes feel that, when I post in this thread, I need an excuse to not wear khaki trousers.

In terms of the "totality of the outfit" being trad, the cord jeans and the boots kind of sink it, and the gray shirt is right on the edge.That sweater and coat, a (blue unistripe would be cool) OCBD, khakis, and penny loafers would be pretty trad. Navy or tan cord trousers and longwings would also work.


----------



## vwguy

Too much grey, swap out the shirt for a blue OCBD and the cords for some khakis and it would look much better.

Brian


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^When I go to wear my khakis these days, I always feel like it's a sort of white after Labor Day thing. Maybe my khakis are all too lightweight? Do you all still wear khakis through the winter?


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## eagle2250

^^
The photo incorporating the tan trousers and the blue shirt is definitely the preferred option. However, I would also note that member wrwhiteknight regularly achieves commendable results in his daily sartorial efforts. LOL, I look at the knight's photos in these threads and then look at so many others that I see on the street and am compelled to conclude, "damn, wrwhiteknight's rig looked pretty darned good in today's pics!" 

It's all relative, my friends!


----------



## Cowtown

Nice work Hardiw1.

I also think a charcoal gray flannel would provide a nice contrast to the jacket, although the flannel might contrast too much with the boots.


----------



## stcolumba

Pregame: #beatohio Postgame: #totalAGNONY










Snowflakes are falling! Perfect Michigan v Ohio State football weather!

Shirt, trousers: Brooks Bros
Tie: Polo










Later in the day. The trusty old vintage (1949) peacoat.


----------



## HerrDavid

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, I look at the knight's photos in these threads and then look at so many others that I see on the street and am compelled to conclude, "damn, wrwhiteknight's rig looked pretty darned good in today's pics!"


This sounds like damning by faint praise to me!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hardiw1 said:


>


Bingo. Now the shirt, jacket and pants all contrast each other. That's a good looking composition.


----------



## Trip English

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The photo incorporating the tan trousers and the blue shirt is definitely the preferred option. However, I would also note that member wrwhiteknight regularly achieves commendable results in his daily sartorial efforts. LOL, I look at the knight's photos in these threads and then look at so many others that I see on the street and am compelled to conclude, "damn, wrwhiteknight's rig looked pretty darned good in today's pics!"
> 
> It's all relative, my friends!


Cruiser couldn't have said it any better himself. All clothes are the same and as long as none of us are naked then we can all stand shoulder to shoulder with Beau Brummel and the Duke of Windsor.

Let's not let the fashion forum infect us over here. I've had enough of night-of-the-living-casual-friday and Kohl's Doorbuster Fashions around here for all of 2013.


----------



## Trip English

RL from the ankle up
AE from the ankle down


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Cruiser couldn't have said it any better himself. All clothes are the same and as long as none of us are naked then we can all stand shoulder to shoulder with Beau Brummel and the Duke of Windsor.
> 
> Let's not let the fashion forum infect us over here. I've had enough of night-of-the-living-casual-friday and Kohl's Doorbuster Fashions around here for all of 2013.


What are you trying to say exactly?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

HardiW: super cool work with the computer, and yes, I think that your take is a big improvement. I have some nice burnt red/brown wool pants coming from Ralph Lauren right now that may help with that.

Trip English: nice fair isle, and your dog is really cute as well. Is your room in a converted attic?


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> What are you trying to say exactly?


There's been a rash of "we're all above average" nonsense. Mostly at the Fashion Forum, but some has crept over the hedge to our stately grounds.


----------



## Jovan

Ah. I was worried we'd have to submit our pictures through a Trip English Approval Process from now on.


----------



## Trip English

I've heard worse ideas. Better ones, too.


----------



## Jovan

No doubt, my "secret admirer" from Blogger (and presumably this forum by what they said) would very much enjoy you vetting my stuff out of rotation.


----------



## Trip English

You're the least of my worries right now.


----------



## qwerty11

Nice!


stcolumba said:


> Pregame: #beatohio Postgame: #totalAGNONY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowflakes are falling! Perfect Michigan v Ohio State football weather!
> 
> Shirt, trousers: Brooks Bros
> Tie: Polo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later in the day. The trusty old vintage (1949) peacoat.


----------



## wacolo

I hope the holiday weekend was excellent for everyone. I managed to not gain any weight! I guess that means I was not trying hard enough :icon_smile_big:. Well here are a few days to catch up. Boy, the white OCBD's really got a workout last week.


----------



## conductor

Pendleton cardigan
Ashford and Brooks tie

I already know the shirt is not quite right, but it is what I have at the moment


----------



## Topsider

Conductor: Large-sized paper clips can stand in as emergency collar stays. 

A loosely-knotted four-in-hand would probably work better, also.


----------



## Topsider

Wacolo: I didn't notice all of the white shirts until you pointed them out. Great example of employing them as a backdrop for the creative use of color.


----------



## Topsider

Stcolumba: Sorry 'bout the game. You made up for it in part by looking better than probably anyone else in the stands.


----------



## Topsider

Hardiw1 said:


>


See? Was that so hard?


----------



## conductor

Stcolumbia: great as always - I need to get a point tipped bow tie into my collection.Wacolo: everything looks good, but your 3rd look is my favorite.


----------



## wacolo

Topsider said:


> Conductor: Large-sized paper clips can stand in as emergency collar stays.


Also folded gum wrappers :smile:



Topsider said:


> Wacolo: I didn't notice all of the white shirts until you pointed them out. Great example of employing them as a backdrop for the creative use of color.


Thanks! I believe I will make it my personal challenge to work more patterns into the rotation this week.


----------



## conductor

Topsider, I knew I had that one coming - I need a few more button downs! I'm sad to say that this is the only knot I know how to tie (not includomg the bowtie, which I know). I guess it is time to get on the internet and learn the 4 in hand. What is the reason folks don't seem to care for the double windsor anyway? I've always liked the symmetry.


Topsider said:


> Conductor: Large-sized paper clips can stand in as emergency collar stays. A loosely-knotted four-in-hand would probably work better, also.


----------



## Topsider

Personally, the symmetry is precisely what I dislike about the Windsor knot. That, and the fact that it almost always turns out wider than it is tall. It just throws off the lines of the shirt and jacket, IMO.

It's been so long since I tied one that I've forgotten how.

The FIH is easier, FWIW. If you need to bulk it up, look up "Victoria knot." It may work better with some of those spread collars.


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> The brands are certainly not trad, so I won't bother listing them.


Trad is not about brands. It's about style, fit, and quality.

That being said, there are certain brands that take some of the guesswork out of things.


----------



## Pentheos

Topsider said:


> See? Was that so hard?


Look close. The colors of his clothes were simply changed in photoshop.


----------



## Cowtown

conductor said:


> Topsider, I knew I had that one coming - I need a few more button downs! I'm sad to say that this is the only knot I know how to tie (not includomg the bowtie, which I know). I guess it is time to get on the internet and learn the 4 in hand. What is the reason folks don't seem to care for the double windsor anyway? I've always liked the symmetry.


I work with someone who wears Windsor knots exclusively and favors woven ties. The combination produces a rather large knot which becomes the point of focus. Some days it looks as if he is wearing a hangman's noose. I prefer the slight asymmetry of the 4IH.


----------



## Topsider

Pentheos said:


> Look close. The colors of his clothes were simply changed in photoshop.


I know. Wearing the clothes IRL would be easier.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


>


Lotta blue going on there. IMO, a pair of khakis would make for a more interesting outfit.

Those shoes should be put away after Labor Day, also. The white laces make them strictly summer wear.

I'm not sure even I could pull off Topsiders in the New Mexico desert, either. Seems like the perfect environment for Clark's desert boots or a pair of Alden Indies.


----------



## Trip English

^Agree on all points. Desert boots would be terrific in that environment.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## DoghouseReilly

Trip English said:


> ^Agree on all points. Desert boots would be terrific in that environment.



Environment being New Mexico or a playground?


----------



## Trip English

New Mexico, playground, windowless van, whatever.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Thanks for the clarification. 

I dig the hair, Trip. Nice bulldog too. Is this his first appearance here?


----------



## conductor

Great Trip! I really like the cardigan.



Trip English said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^I love each piece of your outfit individually, especially the sweater, but it seems that the pants and sweater are fairly casual, while the tone of the shirt and finish of the tie are more dressy. Certainly not a bad look overall, and I am not in any position to opine on its' tradliness, but maybe just a bit of disjunction between the otherwise sharp individual pieces.


----------



## Ensiferous

Trip, perfect use of the shawl cardigan; it is nice to see casual done so presentably.

wrwhiteknight, I utilize, as many others, the Ancient Madder tie as the unifying element between such textures as ocbd and wool, and it does intentionally elevate to formality a bit. What you are looking at is my (likely awkward) replication of a classic American campus outfit. I appreciate your comment.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

What's the make and model of those khakis Trip? Ralph?


----------



## Brio1

DoghouseReilly said:


> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> I dig the hair, Trip. Nice bulldog too. Is this his first appearance here?


Yes. He has run away from the J. Press store in New Haven in protest over their shoulder.


----------



## stcolumba

There is snow on the ground. Thus, Shetland Sunday afternoon. The color is "moss green". It seems to take on different colors depending on the light. Or, as in the case of today, no light.












The fabric of the (Spirit of Shetland) sweater against the Epaulet gray, donegal trouser.










I like the beefy collar on this sweater.

Ensiferous's sweater/shirt/tie combo is a killer!


----------



## Trip English

They're RL Suffield chinos. Terrific construction, plenty of excess fabric for tailoring, great hand to the fabric, and despite the picture they're slim, but maintain a great leg line if you go to the trouble to press them. They're about $45 each on the RL site and can also be had (albeit with some flimsier cotton) for $49 from the outlets. I grabbed 6 pair this week while on sale and they'll be my primary chino going forward.


----------



## eagle2250

Trip English said:


> Cruiser couldn't have said it any better himself. All clothes are the same and as long as none of us are naked then we can all stand shoulder to shoulder with Beau Brummel and the Duke of Windsor.
> 
> Let's not let the fashion forum infect us over here. I've had enough of night-of-the-living-casual-friday and Kohl's Doorbuster Fashions around here for all of 2013.


LOL. While I don't believe I stated the conclusion to which you allude, I do appreciate the character comparison you associate with my efforts. There are far worse possibilities to consider, such as being compared to a sartorial stuffed shirt, I suppose?  In any event, I really do like the navy shawl cardigan and chinos combo pictured in your post # 29247 to this thread....it is a classic outfit by any measure. :thumbs-up:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

stcolumba said:


> I like the beefy collar on this sweater.


Nice sweater stcolumbia. A collar can make or break a sweater, IMO.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba, it is redundant for me to say that you have one of the best Shetlands available in that Spirit crewneck. It just looks perfect. 

Have you posted your ordering experience with Ms. Irvine here on the forum? If not, I would like to hear the details.


----------



## Trip English

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. While I don't believe I stated the conclusion to which you allude, I do appreciate the character comparison you associate with my efforts. There are far worse possibilities to consider, such as being compared to a sartorial stuffed shirt, I suppose?  In any event, I really do like the navy shawl cardigan and chinos combo pictured in your post # 29247 to this thread....it is a classic outfit by any measure. :thumbs-up:


Glad you like the sweater, Eagle.

You have to be careful about using the term "everything is relative" around people who have ever worked hard in order to gain expertise in anything.


----------



## Bjorn

Trip English said:


> RL from the ankle up
> AE from the ankle down


Aren't those patterns a little close in size?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Bjorn said:


> Aren't those patterns a little close in size?


They do look very very close in size and the color palettes are the same, but reversed in terms of prevalence, so it works quite well to my eye.


----------



## Trip English

Bjorn said:


> Aren't those patterns a little close in size?


My thinking on the matter is this: so long as I keep my jacket buttoned (which I do unless seated) I believe I'm in the clear. Most of the composition is the body of the jacket and the leg of the trousers, both of which are solid and neutral. Thus the flurry of color and pattern around the neck is neatly contained.

If I wore the jacket open and allowed the fair isle pattern to dominate the composition I'd be tempted to go with a solid shirt and a more neutral square at least.

This sort of ultra-ralph pattern matching is a high-wire act to be sure.


----------



## Topsider

I think it works. It's definitely not for amateurs.


----------



## Ensiferous

Topsider said:


> I think it works. It's definitely not for amateurs.


I agree. I like the combo, but I personally wouldn't have done it, and that's why it works for Trip. The sense of rightness comes from individuality, then the confidence to follow-through. I would have chickened out and gone with a solid knit tie. No, I'm lying. I would have really chickened out and done a solid tie and a solid shirt. It takes more than just [email protected], it takes attitude and a bit of art.


----------



## redmanca

Some great looks here, especially the sweaters. I always want more sweaters.

Conor


----------



## redmanca

And here was my sweater look from today. Not as impressive as the others.


----------



## Himself

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice sweater stcolumbia. A collar can make or break a sweater, IMO.


Agree on both points! I love multicolored shetlands and always have an eye out for one.

On collars, sweaters that fit me well everywhere else are often too tight in the collar.


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> stcolumba, it is redundant for me to say that you have one of the best Shetlands available in that Spirit crewneck. It just looks perfect.
> 
> Have you posted your ordering experience with Ms. Irvine here on the forum? If not, I would like to hear the details.


I wrote "Barbara" and even spoke with her on the phone. Great service. I sent her my measurements: height, chest, waist, sleeve length, and she adapted her sweater to my measurements--which probably are close to standard. She has sweaters ready to go on the shelf, also. Great color selection. "Uh, I'll take one of each, please!" Turnaround time was 3 weeks. My other sweater is an "admiral blue".


----------



## wacolo

redmanca said:


> And here was my sweater look from today. Not as impressive as the others.


I really like that shade of gray. Great blazer as well!


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> Lotta blue going on there. IMO, a pair of khakis would make for a more interesting outfit.
> 
> Those shoes should be put away after Labor Day, also. The white laces make them strictly summer wear.
> 
> I'm not sure even I could pull off Topsiders in the New Mexico desert, either. Seems like the perfect environment for Clark's desert boots or a pair of Alden Indies.


Thanks for the advice. I was the only one who wore a collared shirt though, let alone a sweater. Jeans and t-shirts all around. Otherwise I would definitely agree with you.

EDIT: You won't believe it, but I was in a locally owned shoe store recently that sold Clark's... everything but desert boots that is. I was perplexed and disappointed. But they are definitely on my list of must-have footwear.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

STcolumba - You know I love that sweater!

Trip - Looks good to me.

Connor - Good to see you. Nice jacket, too


----------



## Trip English

Not the most trad...


----------



## Orgetorix

Hickey Freeman suit, BB shirt, Breuer tie, J&M shoes


----------



## Sir Cingle

Today's get-up:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Nice color, texture and pattern work Sir Cingle, you have three different feels working quite well together. Only critique would be that it looks like there is quite a lot of extra fabric bulk in the arms.


----------



## Ensiferous

^^Sir Cingle- great look.


----------



## Orgetorix

Ensiferous, I love it. That blackwatch vest is fantastic, and you've paired it perfectly.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Thanks, Ensiferous. Looking mighty fine yourself! I love that waistcoat.

Whitenight: Thanks for your comments. The arms do look bulky. This may be the result of my pose. But the jacket also is a hand-me-down from my father, and though I had it tailored, it still may be a bit long in the arms.


----------



## Trip English

Ensiferous: That's a strong combination. Odd vest envy has me in its grasp.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Must be that old Black [Watch] magic.

I shall bust out my grey bone jacket tomorrow!!

Nice looks.


----------



## stcolumba

Thank you, Mister Orvis.


----------



## The Rambler

I believe that's the first time I've seen you sport the Windsor, StC. Looks good with that tie.

Spectacular vest, Ens.


----------



## Ensiferous

Gents, thanks for the positives, especially coming from you all.


----------



## conductor

Ensiferous - the Black Watch vest is simply outstanding! Another item I must now add to my never-ending and never-fulfilled list. 
Stcolumbia - I wholeheartedly support your use of the Windsor knot. :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

Excellent looks lately, gents.

My meagre contribution for today:


----------



## Trip English

Tuck the shirt collar into the sweater and put a pocket square in there. Preferably a white tv fold. Jacket fit looks pretty good. Vintage BB?


----------



## Dockside

Ugly scarf..... :-/


----------



## rbstc123

Rainy day in Athens, GA. 
PRL OCBD
BB Fair Isle Swest (sweater+vest)
Kangol herringbone cap
Gap khakis
BB Peal Boots
Barbour Beaufort
Dents driving gloves


----------



## rbstc123

.....and Dents driving gloves.


----------



## Trip English

rbstc123, I like the outfit. The vest shows off your good taste particularly well.

Here's today:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip: you wear vests really well. Deets on the shoes?


----------



## Cowtown

Ensiferous - Beautiful collar. Makes me want to change shirts and put on a button down.


----------



## Trip English

Bog standard desert boots. Best shoes I've found for light rain or snow - and walking around a city.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB unistripe ocbd
JPress madder
BB khakis
AE Walden










Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> Bog standard desert boots. Best shoes I've found for light rain or snow - and walking around a city.


Exactly what I was thinking as I put mine on this morning -- and then the snow got harder. Bean mocs, now.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


>


Is that a doeskin blazer with black watch plaid under the collar...? I like it. Who makes that?


----------



## The Rambler

Raw, snowy day. Old favorites get their first wearing since last winter:


----------



## Trip English

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Exactly what I was thinking as I put mine on this morning -- and then the snow got harder. Bean mocs, now.


Oooooo. I envy you. I love it when cold and inclement weather imposes itself on my choice of clothes and shoes.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Roycru

Buying a Dundee Cake for Christmas Tea, wearing the brown tweed suit that I bought at the Brooks Brothers store on Post and Grant in San Francisco in the Autumn of 1965, along with a yellow and white striped Brooks OCBD, a Gryffindor necktie, and Brazilian-made Saddle Shoes from one of those discount shoe stores.......


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit, Brioni shirt, BB tie, tiebar square, AE boots.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> Oooooo. I envy you. I love it when cold and inclement weather imposes itself on my choice of clothes and shoes.


Hey, as long as it doesn't let up, I have one less choice to concern myself with in the morning -- until I run out of thick socks. I do regret not bringing my Bean boots up this past weekend, though.

Ensiferous: That tweed is great. I really like the lapel width.


----------



## leisureclass

Ensif is really getting me to like odd vests, and holy @#$%^& that Tweed suit is AMAZING on you Roycru.


----------



## The Rambler

Magnificent, Roycru. That's not a time-machine, that's a present-time battered tweed suit, a great look, and something you can't buy in a store (or on the internet). It's like the English estate gardener asked by the tourist how you get a lawn like that: "you start with good seed, and then roll it for 300 years." 

I even like the 3/1 roll on the lapel - you can press it, but it still comes back. The canvas is that flexible. Great picture!


----------



## wacolo

leisureclass said:


> Ensif is really getting me to like odd vests, and holy @#$%^& that Tweed suit is AMAZING on you Roycru.


+1 and then some!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Geez, I can't compete with some of the recent fare (Ensiferous! Roycru!), but here's my contribution:


----------



## AlanC

Barbour
Billy Reid
Brooks Bros (unseen)
J Crew
Alden


----------



## Jovan

Trip English said:


> Tuck the shirt collar into the sweater and put a pocket square in there. Preferably a white tv fold. Jacket fit looks pretty good. Vintage BB?


I'm curious, why tuck in the collar points? I've always been of the mind to let them fly free when not wearing a tie, though most of the time I wear a button down collar anyway. I'd consider a pocket square in any other situation, but was already "dressed up" where I work just by removing the blazer. It's actually Ralph Lauren.



Dockside said:


> Ugly scarf..... :-/


Please elaborate. I'm not certain how a plain black scarf can be ugly.



Topsider said:


> Is that a doeskin blazer with black watch plaid under the collar...? I like it. Who makes that?


Indeed, but I'm not certain what the visual difference is between doeskin and flannel is. It's unconstructed, definitely more of a casual piece, and can have the lapels buttoned together for cold weather as I did there.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan: Collar points over the sweater looks a bit '70s to my eye. The last LE catalog I read described doeskin as flannel that's been brushed in one direction instead of two, which scans to me but I really don't know enough to be sure.


----------



## Yuca

Roycru said:


> the brown tweed suit that I bought at the Brooks Brothers store on Post and Grant in San Francisco in the Autumn of 1965


Outstanding! I love the way Brooks went just far enough down the narrow lapels road.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> I'm not certain what the visual difference is between doeskin and flannel is.


Doeskin is typically thicker and more luxurious. It's really more of a terminology thing, AFAIK. Where wool is concerned, blazers are doeskin, pants are flannel. Cotton flannel is just flannel...unless you're L.L. Bean, in which case the thicker stuff is "chamois."


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too much great stuff to mention lately.


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan: Collar points over the sweater looks a bit '70s to my eye.


I don't mind the collar. That outfit would look dramatically better with different shoes, however (e.g., loafers).


----------



## Dockside

OCBD: Love the socks!


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> I'm curious, why tuck in the collar points? I've always been of the mind to let them fly free when not wearing a tie, though most of the time I wear a button down collar anyway. I'd consider a pocket square in any other situation, but was already "dressed up" where I work just by removing the blazer. It's actually Ralph Lauren.


Looks too 70s. Always best to keep them tucked safely inside the sweater and jacket collars. Or grow a big mustache.



Jovan said:


> Please elaborate. I'm not certain how a plain black scarf can be ugly.


It's black and the jacket is navy. Try a dark plaid.


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> I'm curious, why tuck in the collar points? I've always been of the mind to let them fly free when not wearing a tie, though most of the time I wear a button down collar anyway.....
> 
> ....


LOL. That's exactly why I wear nothing but OCBDs with my crew neck sweaters! It eliminates the controversy, as well as simplifying my 'early AM' wardrobing choices.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Topsider said:


> Doeskin is typically thicker and more luxurious. It's really more of a terminology thing, AFAIK. Where wool is concerned, blazers are doeskin, pants are flannel. Cotton flannel is just flannel...unless you're L.L. Bean, in which case the thicker stuff is "chamois."


My understanding is that flannel is more felted and that doeskin is smoother and firmer. In other words, there is a perceptible difference in the fabrics.

FWIW, J Press used to sell blue blazers in both flannel and doeskin.


----------



## redmanca

Trip English said:


> Or grow a big mustache.


Always a good solution.

Conor


----------



## Trip English

Casual.Collar tucked in.


----------



## SLeiber

If this thread teaches me anything, it is that my winter wardrobe is desperately in need of more Barbour, tweed, and fair isle. Amazing looks these past two pages. Love the Gryffindor tie Roycruf


----------



## hardline_42

A chilly day at the office (and bad camera phone):









LE tattersall
LE navy silk knit
Gloverall duffle









Worthmore by Florsheim LWBs (thrifted)
Targyles
LE narrow wale cords


----------



## Dockside

Jovan said:


> Please elaborate. I'm not certain how a plain black scarf can be ugly.
> 
> .


 First of all it's black, second it's oversized.


----------



## conductor

Picked up this Brooks Brothers suit on the cheap at Goodwill yesterday. Comments on fit, please.


----------



## Blessings

Comments on fit? You must be joking. You obviously had that suit made for you. It looks like it fits perfectly.


----------



## Orgetorix

Looks good to me, conductor. Might need to lengthen the right sleeve half an inch or so, but otherwise it looks perfect.

Me today:
























BB, LE, PRL, Austin Reed, Faconnable, Alden


----------



## Ensiferous

conductor, you found a suit, BB no less, that fits like that OTR at Goodwill? Those are mega-lottery odds. Well done.

Orgetorix, great jacket & overall look. You've really slimmed down, I think, or it's a combo of fit and camera optics. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Himself

Blessings said:


> Comments on fit? You must be joking. You obviously had that suit made for you. It looks like it fits perfectly.


Joking, or bragging! Congrats on a great find. Most people are lucky to get a _new_ suit looking that good.

Orgetorix, great look. I'm searching for a dark jacket for city wear that's not too blue-blazery or tweedy, and yours is perfect. I like the saddle oxfords too.


----------



## The Rambler

great suit, conductor, looks good on you, just lengthen the right sleeve (general note, for fit comments, a picture of the back is very helpful).


----------



## redmanca

Very nice suit find.

Here's that Hanauer bow I picked up yesterday, with pink u-stripe and tweed.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nice bow, great Herringbone Tweed jacket, wirth a bold pink/white U-stripe, but were I in your shoes, I would rethink the purple trousers, redmanca.


----------



## redmanca

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nice bow, great Herringbone Tweed jacket, wirth a bold pink/white U-stripe, but were I in your shoes, I would rethink the purple trousers, redmanca.


Hah! Yes, so would I, if they were purple. They are actually navy. But yes, they do look purple in that photo.

Thanks.

Conor


----------



## fiddler

The Rambler said:


> Raw, snowy day. Old favorites get their first wearing since last winter:


That's a beautiful shearling coat. Who's the maker?


----------



## The Rambler

Thanks, Fiddler. Don't know the maker, but the label says "Made in Turkey," which I love. Maybe 15 years old.


----------



## AlanC

^Great Hanauer bow & great shearling above.



















Barbour Border
Begg scarf
BB tweed
Orvis sweater
BB OCBD
PRL wool tie
PRL fox head ps
Trafalgar belt
PRL flannels
Venanzi argyles
Nettletons

Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Picked up this Brooks Brothers suit on the cheap at Goodwill yesterday. Comments on fit, please.


I think you did well! That shirt, tie, pinstripe combination is an A plus. "A First Division Rating" :smile:
I think that this is one of your best posts. Excellent!!


----------



## Hardiw1

AlanC said:


> ^Great Hanauer bow & great shearling above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Border
> Begg scarf
> BB tweed
> Orvis sweater
> BB OCBD
> PRL wool tie
> PRL fox head ps
> Trafalgar belt
> PRL flannels
> Venanzi argyles
> Nettletons
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.


Wow, very nice. Excellent tie knot, and what a cool square. Wonderful look top to bottom.


----------



## Orgetorix

Alan, love that fit. The sweater is great.



Ensiferous said:


> Orgetorix, great jacket & overall look. You've really slimmed down, I think, or it's a combo of fit and camera optics. :icon_smile_wink:


Thanks. I'm down about 17-18 pounds since April. Here's a comparison between the first of the year and now: 



Himself said:


> Orgetorix, great look. I'm searching for a dark jacket for city wear that's not too blue-blazery or tweedy, and yours is perfect. I like the saddle oxfords too.


Thanks!


----------



## firedancer

^ nice work Org! Careful though, you wouldn't want all those thrifted gems to go to waste for being to big. 
Of course, your tailor probably loves your weight loss strategy!


----------



## conductor

Thanks St. Columbia - I actually think I channeled a bit of your style on this one - in fact I almost went with a bowtie! Now I just need to luck into a few more suits like this in other colors!

To all of the other gracious comments regarding the fit - thanks for the feedback. My impulse was that it fit quite well, but I found a really sharp BB lightweight wool blue pinstripe suit a couple of years ago that I initially thought looked good. However, after about a year of wearing it I noticed that it did not quite fit it in several ways. I've learned a lot since then, but I did not want to make the same mistake twice.



stcolumba said:


> I think you did well! That shirt, tie, pinstripe combination is an A plus. "A First Division Rating" :smile:
> I think that this is one of your best posts. Excellent!!


----------



## conductor

Thanks Rambler. I did not get a chance to snap a pic of the back today, but next time I put it on I'd like to check out the fit there as well. What should I look for in the back fit wise?



The Rambler said:


> great suit, conductor, looks good on you, just lengthen the right sleeve (general note, for fit comments, a picture of the back is very helpful).


----------



## conductor

AlanC said:


> ^Great Hanauer bow & great shearling above.
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.


Outstanding pant/sock/shoe combination. I love the shade and color variation on those shells.


----------



## redmanca

Thanks, Alan. Your look is very inspiring. I have to love a look with every piece a different pattern.

Conor


----------



## Ensiferous

Smashing, AlanC! First rate all around, on every detail.



AlanC said:


>


----------



## The Rambler

^Great look, AlanC. And kudos on _The Pinstripe Pulpit_: one of the best blogs I've encountered.


----------



## mcarthur

AlanC said:


> ^Great Hanauer bow & great shearling above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.us/a/img9/770/28nov123.jpg[/I
> 
> Barbour Border
> Begg scarf
> BB tweed
> Orvis sweater
> BB OCBD
> PRL wool tie
> PRL fox head ps
> Trafalgar belt
> PRL flannels
> Venanzi argyles
> Nettletons
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.[/QUOTE]
> 
> nephew,
> i like the look


----------



## Trip English

AlanC said:


> ^Great Hanauer bow & great shearling above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Border
> Begg scarf
> BB tweed
> Orvis sweater
> BB OCBD
> PRL wool tie
> PRL fox head ps
> Trafalgar belt
> PRL flannels
> Venanzi argyles
> Nettletons
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.


I can't recall whether it was on this board or another, but there was a ban placed on using the phrase "wow. just wow." which is a shame, because I can't think of a better time to use it.


----------



## conductor

Nowhere near as good as yesterday, but I'm working with what I have until better stuff comes along. I'd really appreciate feedback on the color scheme ad I've already been informed that I do not match today by more than one person.


----------



## Trip English

I'd have personally gone with a white or pale blue shirt. 

While I haven't gotten rid of them yet, I've stopped wearing my pink & yellow shirts because they're just not pale enough. Brooks' must-irons are so vivid that they overwhelm any composition. The blue windowpane pattern is also a little too modern-day London for me. I picture a guy in a shiny grey suit with a blue-tooth earpiece. 

Otherwise it's a very nice relaxed rig. Love the bow-tie and sweater.


----------



## conductor

Thanks for the feedback, Trip. I agree this shirt is not the best for the rig, but it is what I have for now. At some point I'm going to break down and go buy 10 ocbd's from somewhere.


----------



## Trip English

If I had that shirt in my wardrobe I'd probably save it for a dark navy suit. Solid or pin-stripes. Plain neat tie. I think that would be terrific. It's just so "financial district" while the rest is "campus library."


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Org, your rigs are reliably great, but yesterday's (windowpane, unistripe, saddle shoes) is utterly fantastic, and one of the best I've seen in quite a while.

Good looks all around, of course. Every time the weather gets a bit colder, this thread really kicks it up a notch.


----------



## The Rambler

A fine, brisk day. Inspired by recent show of Fair Isles on the forum:


----------



## mcarthur

The Rambler said:


> A fine, brisk day. Inspired by recent show of Fair Isles on the forum:


nephew,
looking very sharp


----------



## The Rambler

conductor said:


> Thanks Rambler. I did not get a chance to snap a pic of the back today, but next time I put it on I'd like to check out the fit there as well. What should I look for in the back fit wise?


Collar, shoulders, length of coat, any excessive folds or wrinkles that indicate too tight or too loose, balance. It's why mens' shops have those triple mirrors.


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater: Harley of Scotland
Shirt: Ledbury "Roosevelt"
Trouser: Brooks Bros Milano
Can't see, but am wearing Wolverine 1000s

Ramber's Fair Isle is absolutely wonderful.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Nowhere near as good as yesterday, but I'm working with what I have until better stuff comes along. I'd really appreciate feedback on the color scheme ad I've already been informed that I do not match today by more than one person.


Your bow made me laugh. Great fun!


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> Picked up this Brooks Brothers suit on the cheap at Goodwill yesterday. Comments on fit, please.


I wish I could waltz into Goodwill and find a suit that fits me. Congrats on the find!



Trip English said:


> I'd have personally gone with a white or pale blue shirt.
> 
> While I haven't gotten rid of them yet, I've stopped wearing my pink & yellow shirts because they're just not pale enough. Brooks' must-irons are so vivid that they overwhelm any composition. The blue windowpane pattern is also a little too modern-day London for me. I picture a guy in a shiny grey suit with a blue-tooth earpiece.
> 
> Otherwise it's a very nice relaxed rig. Love the bow-tie and sweater.


I dunno, I kind of like the shirt with that outfit.



The Rambler said:


> A fine, brisk day. Inspired by recent show of Fair Isles on the forum:


Your Fair Isles are one of the reasons I come to this thread.


----------



## Brio1

AlanC said:


> ^Great Hanauer bow & great shearling above.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Border
> Begg scarf
> BB tweed
> Orvis sweater
> BB OCBD
> PRL wool tie
> PRL fox head ps
> Trafalgar belt
> PRL flannels
> Venanzi argyles
> Nettletons
> 
> Sorry for the bad pics.


This ensemble is first-rate, sir. Good show!


----------



## Trip English

Jovan said:


> I dunno


Well said.


----------



## rbstc123

Trip,
Just got around to checking the thread. Hilarious.
Good choice on the vest to you as well sir. 
I really like your entire outfit. You're a master of pattern mixing. 
Outstanding job!



Trip English said:


> rbstc123, I like the outfit. The vest shows off your good taste particularly well.
> 
> Here's today:


----------



## srivats

Orgetorix said:


> Looks good to me, conductor. Might need to lengthen the right sleeve half an inch or so, but otherwise it looks perfect.
> 
> Me today:
> 
> BB, LE, PRL, Austin Reed, Faconnable, Alden


Orge, you should do more sportscoat fits! This outfit looks really nice - well done!


----------



## Dockside

The Rambler said:


> A fine, brisk day. Inspired by recent show of Fair Isles on the forum:


 Wow! Perfect! Love the colors.


----------



## FiscalDean

Tuesday's effort. Suit from English American Tailor

Shirt - Individualized Shirt Co. Royal Oxford

Non Trad tie maker

AE Byron in Brown


----------



## wacolo

^^^^
Love the fabric on that suit FD!

BB Suit, Shirt, Tie
Alden Wingtips


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Different day, same look


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Different day, same look


Love the color on that sweater! Those are some serious highwaters you have going on! Or is it the hands in the pockets that is accentuating it?


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


>


The look those dogs are giving you cracks me up. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Wacolo - Thanks! The cords have no break, but the hands in my pocket definitely make them appear shorter. Love the suit, btw. You are pretty darn consistent.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth. Inspired by all the vests recently...

Huntington 3/2 sack
Harris Tweed vest
BB blue ocbd
PRL repp
BB khakis
AE Hancock










No name tweed sack
BB fair isle vest
BB blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis
AE Kenwood


----------



## Ensiferous

CMDC said:


>


CMDC, very well done.


----------



## Trip English

Rugby Shawl Cardigan. Regular Ralph everything else.


----------



## stcolumba

Trip's stuff today is outstanding! Everything: bow, shawl, Fair Isle, stripes. Nice props, the dogs!


----------



## Blessings

Not quite trad, but I hope I will be forgiven given the holiday season is around the corner.



















Suit: Uniqlo (If you can begrudge a sub 100 dollar all wool suit that fits OTR, feel free to challenge me to a duel)
Tie: Thomas Pink
Shirt: Charles Thyritt
Sweater: Gap
Shoes: AE Macneils
Cigar: Punch Gran Puro
Bourbon: Bulleit


----------



## dorji

Bookster+Bills


----------



## Trip English

Rambler - amazing fair isle. 

Blessings - you can always count on Uniqlo for some nice finds. I have a few merino cardigans that are great under sport coats.

Dorji - is that the special soft shoulder Bookster model? The PS is fantastic.


----------



## Steel Rim

J Press tweed sack (brand new)
William Lockie cashmere 
BBBF OCBD


----------



## redmanca

Today I wore this:

​
With this bowtie (notice the Swanson "Pyramid of Greatness" in the background)

(another Hanauer, by the way)

​
And these shoes (LL Bean Sig)



​Conor


----------



## Trip English

You're attire is up to the Swanson Code.


----------



## dorji

That first shot is great Conor.

Thanks Trip- regular ole house cut + patch pockets. I have sack jackets with more shoulder material in them, but the way Bookster is cut is definitely the english style.


----------



## nerdykarim

redmanca said:


> And these shoes (LL Bean Sig)
> 
> [/URL][/FONT][/CENTER]
> Conor


What laces do you have on those? Those blucher mocs are in heavy rotation for me right now but I need to replace the laces. I was thinking about going with brown leather, but the white is interesting.


----------



## redmanca

nerdykarim said:


> What laces do you have on those? Those blucher mocs are in heavy rotation for me right now but I need to replace the laces. I was thinking about going with brown leather, but the white is interesting.


Just white paracord. After the demise of Cordies I have way too much of the stuff lying around. I like the idea, but they don't stay tied very well - the knots slip out. I have to double knot it - at least - to get a day without having to re-tie.

I liked the laces that came with them, but the guts busted out within a day or two.

Conor


----------



## Topsider

redmanca said:


> Just white paracord. *After the demise of Cordies* I have way too much of the stuff lying around.


Cordies is dead...? Aw, bummer. First I've heard of that. Sorry it didn't work out. Cool idea, though, and I haven't seen anyone else doing it.


----------



## Trip English

dorji said:


> Thanks Trip- regular ole house cut + patch pockets. I have sack jackets with more shoulder material in them, but the way Bookster is cut is definitely the english style.


Have you posted pics elsewhere that would showcase the jacket from other views and, perhaps, buttoned? The acquisition of a Bookster jacket is possibly the oldest sartorial impulse I have, but after settling on a cut from Polo and having a lot of disappointment with any other well regarded brands I thought I'd just leave it sit. That jacket, however, is pretty nice despite some overtly British details in evidence.


----------



## redmanca

Thanks. I haven't really said anything about it. I guess I should. It just wasn't worth as much money as the work I was having to put into it (with school and all), and trying to figure out the tax stuff drove me crazy. I'll post something about it. I need to get rid of all the extras I have somehow.



Topsider said:


> Cordies is dead...? Aw, bummer. First I've heard of that. Sorry it didn't work out. Cool idea, though, and I haven't seen anyone else doing it.


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> J Press tweed sack (brand new)
> William Lockie cashmere
> BBBF OCBD


Well, this certainly says SOFT, WARM FABRIC. Very lovely. Great color combination.


----------



## AlanC

^Lockie cashmere is supposed to be good stuff.

Off to hear the wife sing in 'Messiah' tonight, attempting to kick up the festive meter a bit. Not very Trad, I fear.














































Borsalino fedora
Johnstons of Elgin for the Scotch House Blackwatch cashmere scarf, vintage
BB suit
Charvet shirt
Dormeuil tie
BB waistcoat
Venanzi braces (by Thurston, unseen)
Sam Hober square
Tiffany barbell links
Venanzi socks
Alden semi-brogues


----------



## FiscalDean

wacolo said:


> ^^^^
> Love the fabric on that suit FD!
> 
> BB Suit, Shirt, Tie
> Alden Wingtips


Thanks Wacolo, I must have looked through 30 "bunches" before choosing that fabric. It was a bit of a splurge as it's a super 180's.

BTW, your rig is great also.


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> Picked up this Brooks Brothers suit on the cheap at Goodwill yesterday. Comments on fit, please.


From what I can see, it looks good. I love the fabric and the classic color combination.


----------



## FiscalDean

Wednesday

Norman Hilton Suit, circa 1984
Shirt, PF pinpoint
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Cordovan Hamilton


----------



## FiscalDean

Thursday
SC, Jos. A. Bank when they made a decent product
Pants, Jos. A. Bank
Shirt, Lands End pinpoint
Tie, Jos. A. Bank
Shoes, Bass


----------



## Sully

My first contribution.










Dobbs "Fifteen" Fedora
Rogers Peet overcoat
BB OCBD
BB "346"


----------



## Patrick06790

^ That photo could have been taken any time in the last 70 years


----------



## Patrick06790

P.S. That's a compliment.


----------



## Orgetorix

Alan, Wacolo, Sully, Dorji, great looks all.


----------



## Sully

Thank you for the kind words Patrick and Orgetorix. I must come clean though.....I did a little "Photo Shopping". This is the original photo taken Thursday, November 29, 2012. My daughter (the proud owner of the 18 yr. old "Mini") is to the left w/ my wife seated center.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

dorji said:


> Bookster+Bills


What a smashing jacket!


----------



## Hardiw1

Off to watch some football.
S&B cap
BB sport shirt 
Leatherman belt
J Crew chinos
J Crew watch band
LLB mocs



















My subtle attempt, maybe not so much, at a shot towards all the AL fans I'll be surrounded by.


----------



## The Rambler

Welcome to the forum, Sully. You cut a fine fatherly figure in that nice holiday photo.


----------



## dorji

^Agreed- welcome to the forum sully.

Good to see you post fiscaldean.

Alan that vest is something special. Your posts are always so put together, very nice.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> Well, this certainly says SOFT, WARM FABRIC. Very lovely. Great color combination.


Thank you. I have learned from masters...


----------



## Steel Rim

AlanC said:


> ^Lockie cashmere is supposed to be good stuff.
> 
> Thanks. I've tried several brands of Scottish Cashmere; Lockie seems to be the most substantial.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press jacket, LE tie and ocbd. This tie arrived as part of a recent spree: I struggle to resist LE's clearance prices when they have my favorite ties and shirts at $10.

I don't know what I'll do when I need to retire this superb jacket. I have had it for years, but the fabric edges are beginning to show their age.


----------



## conductor

Trip English said:


> Rugby Shawl Cardigan. Regular Ralph everything else.


Another outstanding look with that Cardigan. I think I'm going to have to may a few Christmas purchases.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed! While I cannot say I've ever even considered wearing a sweater (the Faire Isle) under a sweater (the cardigan), the result is rather striking...and in a very positive way. At once, it looks both stylin and very comfortable. Though, from the looks on their faces, Trip may have lost the attention of his canine menagerie! LOL.


----------



## The Rambler

P Hudson said:


> J I don't know what I'll do when I need to retire this superb jacket. I have had it for years, but the fabric edges are beginning to show their age.


Interesting, I've never had one go in that way. Sad, the rest of the coat looks fine, and a great shade of blue, too. I really like that tie, btw.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Last night to a Christmas party. This is my first time in a bow tie. I thought that this would be the perfect occasion to try one out.

Blazer - BB
White OCBD - LE not Hyde Park and back when they were must iron.
Bow tie - Carolina Cotton Bow Ties, but it is wool.
Trousers - J.Crew grey flannels
Weejuns

P.Hudson - Good to see you and great look.

Sully - Welcome.

Ben - Love the Bookster.


----------



## conductor

I'm doing a gig singing carols at a country club at the moment. We're on a break, but I had to report what I am seeing. Several pairs of shell, some with socks, some without, blazers in blue, tweed, and camel hair. Some GTH pants - one with Christmas trees embroidered on them, a pink pair, and an tartan pair. Really, really enjoying these looks. MUCH better dressed crowd than some of the other gigs I've done this year. This gives me a glimps of what so society might look like if we all tried to dress well. Very nice to see.


----------



## Trip English

OCBD, that's terrific. You look like a practiced bow-tie & blazer wearer. I think your blazer selection works. I think this is the first time I've seen it in its native habitat.

Sully - Welcome aboard. Wonderful photo.

P.Hudson - That's a great jacket. I don't know what your work environment would say, but I'd say that jacket has not yet begun to fight.


















The usual mix of Ralph & BB


----------



## redmanca

A Norman Hilton suit.





​
And Florshiem longwings.

Conor


----------



## FLMike

OCBD: I agree with Trip....the blazer & bow look suits you well. I know that no-break pants is one of the signature elements of your wardrobe, but the hem seems to have crept a bit higher in your last couple of entries....almost to "high-waters" zone. Is that intentional?

Also, what do the letters in the frame behind you spell? I know it's got to be something else, but my mind keeps wanting to extrapolate "DORK" out of the visible letters.....


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Last night to a Christmas party. This is my first time in a bow tie. I thought that this would be the perfect occasion to try one out.


A convert to the bow tie. I knew that it would be just a matter of time before you succombed. This looks great.


----------



## The Rambler

I agree with everyone else, OCBD: you've taken it to another level.


----------



## FiscalDean

dorji said:


> ^Agreed- welcome to the forum sully.
> 
> Good to see you post fiscaldean.
> 
> Alan that vest is something special. Your posts are always so put together, very nice.


Thanks, I'm enjoying posting and hope to continue as long as my wife doesn't get tired of snapping the pictures.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Last night to a Christmas party. This is my first time in a bow tie. I thought that this would be the perfect occasion to try one out.
> 
> Blazer - BB
> White OCBD - LE not Hyde Park and back when they were must iron.
> Bow tie - Carolina Cotton Bow Ties, but it is wool.
> Trousers - J.Crew grey flannels
> Weejuns
> 
> P.Hudson - Good to see you and great look.
> 
> Sully - Welcome.
> 
> Ben - Love the Bookster.


OCBD, that blazer looks good on you.


----------



## FiscalDean

redmanca said:


> A Norman Hilton suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And Florshiem longwings.
> 
> Conor


Is the Norman Hilton a vintage suit or the latest reincarnation?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

My acapella group "All the Queen's Men" had our end of semester show yesterday in the Colonel RS McLaughlin Room at Queen's University. McLaughlin was the founder of General Motors of Canada and was one of the school's most generous benefactors (pictured over the mantle); I am third from left.


----------



## P Hudson

Really enjoying the thread today: many fine contribution.



Trip English said:


> P.Hudson - That's a great jacket. I don't know what your work environment would say, but I'd say that jacket has not yet begun to fight.


Most people won't say anything, maybe that I'm overdressed. Australian graduate environments are dominated by polos, shorts and running shoes, with most of my colleagues wearing what we'd consider the worst of casual Friday. I appreciate your comment about the jacket, and plan to wear it to the bitter end. I might ask a tailor if it is possible to "rebuild" an unlined jacket that is dying from the outside in.

OCBD, that's a great pic, and the tie is superb. The holidays allow you to take chances and find out if something works. IMO this works for you. I also like the way your eyes have the look of Christmas.

FLC, I thought you were trolling till I took another look. Very funny.

WRWhiteKnight: of all your posts, that one is by far my favorite. Looks like you're having a great time.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words.

FLCracka - I think I had adjusted my pants a touch to high in anticipation of the pic. However, they are not much longer than that. I would say that they graze the top of the back of my shoe. Also, the picture spells out "Deck" my mother's maiden name.


----------



## conductor




----------



## stcolumba

Great looking tie, Conductor! I'd be curious to see that coat and tie with a nice blue button down.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Also, the picture spells out "Deck" my mother's maiden name.


That's very cool, and even fits with the Christmas theme...."Deck" the Hall....


----------



## FLMike

Fairly boring today....

BB OCBD
BB wool gabs
Alden belt & shoes (684)


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## redmanca

FiscalDean said:


> Is the Norman Hilton a vintage suit or the latest reincarnation?


Vintage.


----------



## stcolumba

Cold, clammy, damp, foggy day. This is the perfect sweater.

Sweater: North Sea Clothing
Trousers: baggy LL Bean Signature
Boot: Wolverine 1000s

Liking, very much, *Ensiferous*'s tweed, waistcoat, and tie. Outstanding!


----------



## AlanC

Ensiferous said:


> https://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u518/Ensiferous/PC032974.jpg


I love all of these pieces, but there's not enough contrast between the combination of jacket/waistcoat/trousers. If you switched out that waistcoat for, say, a camel colored sweater vest it would make a huge difference.


----------



## stcolumba

Yesterday.


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Fairly boring today....
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB wool gabs
> Alden belt & shoes (684)


good looking #8 full strap


----------



## mcarthur

Ensiferous said:


>


nephew,
looking good!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Southwick for Eddie Jacobs tweed jacket
Brooks Brothers tie
J. Press button-down


----------



## Orgetorix

Oxxford, Brooks Brothers, Drakes for Ben Silver, Johnston & Murphy


----------



## hookem12387

While I can join stcolumba in the bowtie crowd, I can't offer up winter clothes just yet (it's 83 and humid today)


----------



## halbydurzell

Harris Tweed hat, Harris Tweed scarf, Harris Tweed jacket, all Harris Tweed everything (except the Fred Perry sweater).


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


>


I wouldn't have done bluchers with that, but you make it work.



redmanca said:


> A Norman Hilton suit.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> And Florshiem longwings.
> 
> Conor


Nice.



Ensiferous said:


>


I'm not sure about the combination of tweeds in the vest and the blazer, but it works, somehow.



stcolumba said:


>


Very nice. I like how the tone of the pocket square strikes a balance between the bow and shirt. Well done.


----------



## stcolumba

hookem12387 said:


> While I can join stcolumba in the bowtie crowd, I can't offer up winter clothes just yet (it's 83 and humid today)


Nice bow!


----------



## FiscalDean

redmanca said:


> Vintage.


Nice, one of my favorite suits is a vintage Norman Hilton. I haven't tried the latest editions but it's hard to imagine they would be on the same level.


----------



## Trip English

AlanC said:


> I love all of these pieces, but there's not enough contrast between the combination of jacket/waistcoat/trousers. If you switched out that waistcoat for, say, a camel colored sweater vest it would make a huge difference.


I agree, especially in the sense that the three elements together push the envelope. I think a pair of tan gaberdines would also do the trick. And consider a PS (-;


----------



## Trip English

Topsider said:


> I wouldn't have done bluchers with that, but you make it work.


Had I to do it over again I would remove the jacket. The outfit was originally conceived as purely casual and should have stayed that way.


----------



## Trip English

hookem12387 said:


> While I can join stcolumba in the bowtie crowd, I can't offer up winter clothes just yet (it's 83 and humid today)


Hook, like OCBD, your search for a blazer has been a success. I don't know why the navy blazer is such an elusive beast, but the hard work has really paid off.

And is there something going on with PSs here lately? The eyes of the Fashion Forum are upon us!


----------



## Trip English

stcolumba said:


> Cold, clammy, damp, foggy day. This is the perfect sweater.


Perfect sweater is right.


----------



## conductor

Today:

Geoffrey Bean shirt
Stafford bow
Paul Stuart canvas jacket
Corbin pants
Unknown maker belt
J & M Shells


----------



## FLMike

J Press sack blazer
BB Clark fit chinos
BB non-iron BD
BB gator strap & engine turned buckle
AE Patriots in brown


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Today:
> 
> Stafford bow


Conductor, you know that I approve of this bow!


----------



## Orgetorix

^Boo.

















Hickey Freeman suit, Luciano Barbera shirt, J Press tie, Peal (C&J) shoes

If either of these pics show up sideways or upside down, I apologize. The way the iPhone uses EXIF tags to edit photo orientation drives me CRAZY, and I give up trying to fix it. It seems like my computer, my phone, and Photobucket all handle/display them differently.

If anyone knows of an iOS app that will let me edit/delete EXIF data, please tell me.


----------



## stcolumba

Sterlingwear Mil Spec coat
Outlier shirt
Baggy old pair of LL Bean chinos


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Back in the uniform.

Hookem -Looking good. As Trip said, nice blazer and I love the bow tie. That not looks really good.

Conductor - Simple shirts make for great backdrops!


----------



## The Rambler

Excepting socks and shirt, everything at least 20 years old:


----------



## Shaver

The Rambler said:


> Excepting socks and shirt, everything at least 20 years old:


These are the type of clothes that, when I saw them in the movies as a lad, made me interested in how I dressed. First rate. Just look at the crease on those trousers, very impressive.

And the attitude of the pose begs for the caption: 'Yeah, I look *good*. Wanna make something of it, sonny Jim?' :icon_smile:


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> Conductor, you know that I approve of this bow!


Those _are_ Michigan's colors aren't they? I never really thought if this bow tie in that way before. Luckily, I'm a transplant from the western USA, so I think I can keep the tie without too much angst.


----------



## K Street

Rambler: cool socks.

Oregetorix: I need an Oxxford suit.

Ensiferous: respectfully disagree with the contrast comments--I have a feeling that photo doesn't fully capture your pant color.

Me: J. Press jacket, Brooks shirt/tie/sweater.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Shaver said:


> And the attitude of the pose begs for the caption: 'Yeah, I look *good*. Wanna make something of it, sonny Jim?' :icon_smile:


Or, "Now get away from me, Boy, ya bother me!!"


----------



## dorji

Great tie KStreet- some wool in there?


----------



## dorji

K Street said:


> Rambler: cool socks.


Agreed- i think orange is underrated/ underrepresented. Looks great with navy blue as well as browns.


----------



## stcolumba

This afternoon: mostly Brooks Bros

K Street looks spectacular, today! Such color!

Rambler makes it all look so effortless and natural.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

K Street: good look and great color as pointed out by others. It looks like your collar is eating your neck or the other way around though.


----------



## redmanca

This is about as classic as it gets around here (I mean me, not the forum).

Scamming a little on hook's great look from a page or two ago.

Conor


----------



## Brio1

oxford cloth button down said:


> Back in the uniform.
> 
> Hookem -Looking good. As Trip said, nice blazer and I love the bow tie. That not looks really good.
> 
> Conductor - Simple shirts make for great backdrops!


That appears to be a fine watch case. How about a another close-up?


----------



## hookem12387

Conor, I think ya topped me. Awesome bow. K St, that jacket is killer.

Here's today, fairly trad with a couple of untrad brands (epaulet blazer and incotex trou). The shoes need some tlc, I know


----------



## BiffBiffster

^ I like the outfit but the frown combined with those shades seem to be channeling Patrick Bateman.


----------



## redmanca

Thanks, hook. Hanauer does do a good bow.

How do you like the Ep blazer? I love what I have from them (jeans and some navy chinos). I'm not in any kind of position to get anything from them, but I like what Mike does.

Conor


----------



## redmanca

Missed this one.



FiscalDean said:


> Nice, one of my favorite suits is a vintage Norman Hilton. I haven't tried the latest editions but it's hard to imagine they would be on the same level.


Yes - it is a very good suit. From what I've heard about the new stuff, and about the old stuff, I'm sure it's a whole different level. It is my favorite, and best, suit.

Conor


----------



## Steel Rim

Mil Spec Peacoat from Sterlingwear, new today (Thanks, St Columba!)
Orvis Khakis
Polo Western shirt
JM Weston Signature Loafers


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit - English American Tailors
Shirt - Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie - Lands End
Shoes- AE Birmingham


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit - English American Tailors
Shirt - Individualized Shirt Co
Tie - Brooks Bros
Shoes - AE Fifth Ave


----------



## K Street

wrwhiteknight said:


> It looks like your collar is eating your neck or the other way around though.


Wha??


----------



## wrwhiteknight

You look sharp, I'm definitely not criticizing your get-up, the opposite in fact. However, I was simply pointing out that your collar is folded in two strange places right in front at the top (more prevalent on the left of the photo/your right side).


----------



## hookem12387

BiffBiffster said:


> ^ I like the outfit but the frown combined with those shades seem to be channeling Patrick Bateman.


Haha, the glasses are a "sticker" in the photo collage app I used to put the pictures together, but that's funny.

C, I only have this one jacket from them, but it's great. Great shoulders, fantastic hopsack, a 3/2 with a shape I like, Made in the USA. Hard to complain (well, I'd widen the lapels a tad if given the option). The new southwick jacket they just put out (the napoli I think) looks to have even better shoulders. I like that they'll let me order an extralong to counteract the short-jacket syndrome, as well.


----------



## K Street

wrwhiteknight said:


> You look sharp, I'm definitely not criticizing your get-up, the opposite in fact. However, I was simply pointing out that your collar is folded in two strange places right in front at the top (more prevalent on the left of the photo/your right side).


Perhaps you are unfamiliar with the Brooks Brothers buttondown collar?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

No, I'm familiar with it, don't worry about it. You look sharp as I said.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Perhaps you are unfamiliar with the Brooks Brothers buttondown collar?


Apparently.

Geez, people...if you're going to be critical, criticize something other than the photographic perspective, for crying out loud.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider said:


> Apparently.
> 
> Geez, people...if you're going to be critical, criticize something other than the photographic perspective, for crying out loud.


Geez Topsider. Please don't try and provoke me by saying things that are illogical. I said I _was _familiar with the shirt in question, so _apparently_, you are not correct. Also, I did _not_ criticize the *photograph*, I actually did not criticize at all; I commented that he looked quite nice.

I simply observed that the collar had two creases, one pronounced and one subtle, that I have not observed on others who wear this same shirt and shirts of a similar style. Also, I said it in a humorous manner so that K Street would know that I was not being malicious.

Edit: If you don't like what I'm saying here and you feel the need to respond, please do so by PM. I don't want _your_ thread to turn into what _mine _has.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Pentheos

K Street said:


> Rambler: cool socks.
> 
> Oregetorix: I need an Oxxford suit.
> 
> Ensiferous: respectfully disagree with the contrast comments--I have a feeling that photo doesn't fully capture your pant color.
> 
> Me: J. Press jacket, Brooks shirt/tie/sweater.


Excellent look. But is your collar eating your neck? Or the other way around? Please find a better photographic perspective so that I can really see your outfit.


----------



## dexconstruct

Vintage Brooks Brothers shetland
Brooks Brothers blue uni Stripe OCBD
Polo Prospect chinos 
Johnstons of Elgin for Scotch House Buchanan Tartan Lambswool scarf (thrifted yesterday)
Fur lined Suede Chukka boots (thrifted yesterday)


----------



## Topsider

Pentheos said:


> Excellent look. But is your collar eating your neck? Or the other way around? Please find a better photographic perspective so that I can really see your outfit.


And what's up with the weird wrinkles in that collar? I think it's defective. You should return it to Brooks Brothers immediately. Exchange it for one of those nifty non-iron versions so you won't have to contend with wrinkles ever again. :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today; Rugby sweater, LE 10 wale cords, and Weejeuns.

Brio, I don't know much about the watch except that it was grandfathers, it has something to do with bowling and that I like the way it looks.


----------



## Billax

Topsider said:


> And what's up with the weird wrinkles in that collar? I think it's defective. You should return it to Brooks Brothers immediately. Exchange it for one of those nifty non-iron versions so you won't have to contend with wrinkles ever again. :icon_jokercolor:


And if you don't like my snarky comments, please reply to me by PM so that only my snark is publicly seen!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Topsider

hookem12387 said:


>





BiffBiffster said:


> ^ I like the outfit but the frown combined with those shades seem to be channeling Patrick Bateman.


Nah. That would require Wayfarers. And Gordon Gekko's cell phone.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> And if you don't like my snarky comments, please reply to me by PM so that only my snark is publicly seen!:icon_smile_big:


The eternal question. If you snark, and there's no one around to read it, are you still funny...?


----------



## Topsider

dexconstruct said:


> Vintage Brooks Brothers shetland
> Brooks Brothers blue uni Stripe OCBD
> Polo Prospect chinos
> Johnstons of Elgin for Scotch House Buchanan Tartan Lambswool scarf (thrifted yesterday)
> Fur lined Suede Chukka boots (thrifted yesterday)


Nice thrift scores!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> The eternal question. If you snark, and there's no one around to read it, are you still funny...?


Yes, I laugh at my own jokes all the time!!


----------



## conductor

Bow tie kick this week. Three days in a row.


----------



## FLMike

More casual than usual today...

BB non-iron (sorry) BD
Bill's Khakis
Sid Mashburn buckle on Beltmaster strap
Gucci bits


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> More casual than usual today...
> 
> BB non-iron (sorry) BD
> Bill's Khakis
> Sid Mashburn buckle on Beltmaster strap
> Gucci bits


I'm very keen on the pattern of that shirt.

I too, weather permitting, prefer shirt sleeves rolled up when wearing a khakis/shirt combo. The method that I prefer is to fold the cuff over and tug it back up toward myself until it reaches mid elbow. Then nip the bottom edge of the fabric left below the cuff and fold that over. This way of rolling up the sleeves stays put all day long and is very neat and tidy.


----------



## FLMike

Thanks, Shaver. For the life of me, I can't figure out the rolled sleeve method that you described. If anything, it did cause me to notice how sloppy my sleeve looks in the picture, so thanks for that!


----------



## Shaver

^ I know it as the Italian roll but in the US of A I believe it's called the Master Roll (as used by the Marine corps.) if that helps.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Another option that provides for a bit neater end result would be to fold the cuffs under when rolling your sleeves. That way the trailing edge of the cuff roll is not hanging out and flapping in the breeze!


----------



## Billax

Shaver & eagle, thanks for the useful additions to the forum! About a year ago, I learned Shaver's technique and it's my standard method now. eagle, if you roll up to a half sleeve, that takes about four folds. Do you roll up before or after putting the shirt on? Without any knowledge, I'd guess 4 inside folds could get tricky if the shirt is on. Still, however you do it, I'd like to give your method a try.

Bill


----------



## Trip English

Ralph from the ankle up.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(Responding to Billax post #29490)
My earlier suggestion was in reference to rolling a shirt cuff halfway up ones forearm. In those instances I roll one of my OCBD shirt sleeves to a half-sleeve position, I roll the sleeve before putting the shirt on and the final fold (or two, depending on the state of my biceps) is to the outside, rather than under. LOL. Sadly, I'm so challenged, I have to lay the shirt in question flat on a bed or on a table to do the folding...I cannot even do it properly while the shirt is still on a hanger! :crazy:


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(Responding to Billax post #29490)
> My earlier suggestion was in reference to rolling a shirt cuff halfway up ones forearm.  In those instances I roll one of my OCBD shirt sleeves to a half-sleeve position, I roll the sleeve before putting the shirt on and the final fold (or two, depending on the state of my biceps) is to the outside, rather than under. LOL. Sadly, I'm so challenged, I have to lay the shirt in question flat on a bed or on a table to do the folding...I cannot even do it properly while the shirt is still on a hanger! :crazy:


Thanks. I'll give it a try!


----------



## Pentheos

Question for Trip. Are those blazer buttons normal sized? The middle one especially looks gigantic.

Oh, and your neck is eating your collar, or something.


----------



## Trip English

Yep. Normal sized. 

The collar eating is a sympathy feel with which I'm associated to accommodate. Bread.


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> The method that I prefer is to fold the cuff over and tug it back up toward myself until it reaches mid elbow. Then nip the bottom edge of the fabric left below the cuff and fold that over. This way of rolling up the sleeves stays put all day long and is very neat and tidy.





FLCracka said:


> I can't figure out the rolled sleeve method that you described.





Shaver said:


> ^ I know it as the Italian roll but in the US of A I believe it's called the Master Roll (as used by the Marine corps.) if that helps.


A picture is worth a thousand words.

https://www.valetmag.com/ask-valet/style/2010/how-to-roll-shirt-sleeves-012810.php


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


>


Wow. That shirt has a high collar band. Wonder how a Victoria knot would look with that?

(Basically, a FIH with an extra wrap around).
https://www.totieatie.com/victoria.asp


----------



## K Street

Wish I had taken this in better light. Same makers as last time. Today's collar is merely snacking.


----------



## Topsider

^ Nice!

My neck seems to eat my bow ties, and I shave pretty close.


----------



## thegovteach

Dexconstruct, I love the Buchanan scarf!!!


----------



## The Rambler

Mine too - _devours _all but the most tightly woven silk, no matter how close I shave.


----------



## stcolumba

Tie: Pierpont Hicks
Vacuum: Oreck


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> ^ I know it as the Italian roll but in the US of A I believe it's called the Master Roll (as used by the Marine corps.) if that helps.


Ok, after Googling Master Roll and then viewing Topsider's link, I've got it down, and......I LOVE IT! Outstanding forum contribution, indeed! No more flyaway cuff rolls for me.


----------



## Trip English

^ Watch it. That collar looks famished.


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Ok, after Googling Master Roll and then viewing Topsider's link, I've got it down, and......I LOVE IT! Outstanding forum contribution, indeed! No more flyaway cuff rolls for me.


My pleasure to assist, FLCracka. :icon_smile:



K Street said:


> Wish I had taken this in better light. Same makers as last time. Today's collar is merely snacking.


K Street that's a fine looking jacket. The shifting colours of the weave has a wonderful effect on the pattern of those Shepherd's checks, very captivating. Is the jacket quite as light in colour as it appears on the uploaded image? I'm trying to imagine, if I owned it, what I might be able to wear it with..... I like it. A lot.

Also it's good to see you've got some control of the ravenous collar syndrome, an outbreak of which has been troubling several of the members lately. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit, Robert Talbott shirt, Tie Bar tie, BB square, Florsheim shoes


----------



## Cowtown

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/december06.jpg/


----------



## Topsider

Org: Love the flannel suit.

Cowtown: Excellent deployment of the purple tie.


----------



## Billax

Cowtown said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/33/december06.jpg/


Handsome outfit!


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> Wish I had taken this in better light. Same makers as last time. Today's collar is merely snacking.


That's just perfect, K Street.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Billax said:


> That's just perfect, K Street.


Seconded.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, Jos. A Bank, Circa 1985
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. Broadcloth
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Rutland

store


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Tie: Pierpont Hicks
> Vacuum: Oreck


Great pic and that p.s is wonderful!


----------



## AlanC

I came across this great picture of a . The first thing I thought was, "What an excellent dresser--that's the way I still dress!"












































vintage USA made newsboy
Goodwear A-1 jacket
CoxMoore cashmere cardigan
Billy Reid wool bow tie
BB OCBD
Crittenden's cords
Venanzi OTC wool argyles
Alden cigar shell cordovan boots


----------



## dorji

For that classic look you can be an honorary Minnesotan (Schulz was from here).


----------



## Jovan

... I cannot hope to approach this level of execution.



hookem12387 said:


> While I can join stcolumba in the bowtie crowd, I can't offer up winter clothes just yet (it's 83 and humid today)





hookem12387 said:


> Conor, I think ya topped me. Awesome bow. K St, that jacket is killer.
> 
> Here's today, fairly trad with a couple of untrad brands (epaulet blazer and incotex trou). The shoes need some tlc, I know


----------



## BiffBiffster

Jovan said:


> ... I cannot hope to approach this level of execution.


I would agree with that.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Trip English

Alan - marvelous.

Ensiferous - Terrific use of the tartan tie. Your pocket square must have sunk into the pocket just before the photo was snapped though.


----------



## Ensiferous

Trip English said:


> Ensiferous - Terrific use of the tartan tie. Your pocket square must have sunk into the pocket just before the photo was snapped though.


Thanks Trip,

Yes, you, Patrick, and Uncle Mac have been ribbing me about my missing P/S, and I do sincerely appreciate all of your opinions, especially given that you are all highly proficient practitioners in their use.

While I really do like to see the pocket square in use by others, I just don't like to use them personally. While I will stick one in on rare occasion (with tweed, but never with blazer along with a tie), I (and those I was schooled with) simply never wore them, and I remain generally intractable on the issue. I apologize in advance for the disgust my heresy may cause others.

I like to see them artfully utilized by all of you gents, but they are just not, by choice, part of my palette.


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart flannel glenplaid suit
BB pinpoint
Rooster repp










BB sack blazer
BB pinpoint
Peter Blair tie
BB khakis
Alden bits


----------



## The Rambler

McGeorge, Lands End, Viyella, Alden


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> ... I cannot hope to approach this level of execution.


Why not? Anything can be learned. Hookem is a good role model. The bit loafers really nail it, IMO.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


>


Something's missing...

...where are the dogs?


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> McGeorge, Lands End, Viyella, Alden


Beautiful shawl cardi


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean Norwegian
LE shirt
BB milano jean
Mountain Equipment Coop Parka
Trailhead wool cap


----------



## Topsider

Nice! It hasn't been cold enough here yet for me to break out the Norwegian sweater, but it's in the 40's today. Too bad I can't wear it at work.

Festive wool bow from the Cordial Churchman.


----------



## FLMike

Trip English said:


>


I like this outfit a lot, Trip. It's one that I actually have the components to pull off myself.


----------



## The Rambler

Wonderful bow, Tops. StC, the Bean's Norwegian in that color is a sweater hall of fame item. Looks great with that cold weather outfit you're sporting.


----------



## Shaver

Dear All, you are cordially invited to view my latest submission to the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread. I'm hoping that the rig will be to your tastes (I'm even wearing a 'rep' tie, which is frowned upon in some quarters of England) but all criticisms, positive and negative, are welcomed.

*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?62656-What-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1349688#post1349688*
*https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1349689#post1349689*


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> Something's missing...
> 
> ...where are the dogs?


I thought you were watching them.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

FiscalDean said:


> Today
> 
> Suit, Jos. A Bank, Circa 1985
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. Broadcloth
> Tie, Huntington Clothiers
> Shoes, AE Rutland
> 
> store


Pleasent, but I'd like to see color in the shirt and tie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

AlanC said:


> I came across this great picture of a . The first thing I thought was, "What an excellent dresser--that's the way I still dress!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage USA made newsboy
> Goodwear A-1 jacket
> CoxMoore cashmere cardigan
> Billy Reid wool bow tie
> BB OCBD
> Crittenden's cords
> Venanzi OTC wool argyles
> Alden cigar shell cordovan boots


The Lauren brochure homage you did a while back was equally as stunning, good work!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Forgot my pocket square in my haste to get out the door this morning to catch my bus. 









  

Attolini, Talbott, Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


>


I like the interplay of textures. Well done.


----------



## Cowtown

Topsider - I like the CC bow tie.


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> Why not? Anything can be learned. Hookem is a good role model. The bit loafers really nail it, IMO.


I should say -- not with the current contents of my wardrobe. Planning some expansion if I nail the job interview I had today.


----------



## Pappa

AlanC said:


> I came across this great picture of a . The first thing I thought was, "What an excellent dresser--that's the way I still dress!"
> 
> Per
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage USA made newsboy
> Goodwear A-1 jacket
> CoxMoore cashmere cardigan
> Billy Reid wool bow tie
> BB OCBD
> Crittenden's cords
> Venanzi OTC wool argyles
> Alden cigar shell cordovan boots


PERFECT in every way!!!


----------



## FiscalDean

WouldaShoulda said:


> Pleasent, but I'd like to see color in the shirt and tie.


The shirt is a medium blue and the tie is a silver with navy mini dots. Still working on taking a decent picture. This one was taken on our deck in the relatively early monring.


----------



## Hardiw1

Topsider said:


> Nice! It hasn't been cold enough here yet for me to break out the Norwegian sweater, but it's in the 40's today. Too bad I can't wear it at work.
> 
> Festive wool bow from the Cordial Churchman.


What a perfect bow. If I recall correctly isn't CC doing a 365 days of bows? Wish he'd check in more. Anyway, great looking bow and knot.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today, my wife decided to sleep in so I was left to my own devises. The lighting may not be he best. The suit is a charcoal blue herringbone.

Suit, English American Tailors
Shirt, Paul Fredrick broadcloth
tie, Brooks Bros.
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 49º and cloudy at 5:45PM

Show opening for a friend's paintings at a Gallery in Chapel Hill.


----------



## Trip English

That's a terrific ensemble, Billax. The cut of those flannels is terrific.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Billax - that is a wonderful tie.


----------



## dexconstruct

Trip English said:


>


Trip, everything you've posted the last couple of weeks has been fantastic. Most of my clothes are thrifted right now, but I stopped in at Ralph Lauren today because you've been making them look so good. Left empty-handed, but not for lack of wanting.


----------



## vwguy

Billax knocks it out of the ballpark!

Brian


----------



## K Street

Billax, I have probably told you this before but I have wanted that jacket since 2008 and if you're the man who bought the last 40R I strongly urge you to upgrade your alarm system...










J. Press suit and tie; H&K shirt.


----------



## hookem12387

dexconstruct said:


> Trip, everything you've posted the last couple of weeks has been fantastic. Most of my clothes are thrifted right now, but I stopped in at Ralph Lauren today because you've been making them look so good. Left empty-handed, but not for lack of wanting.


Trip is the best advertisement for RL I've ever seen (that's meant as a high compliment). I guess it's all about finding what fits you properly. To the same effect, thanks for the compliments Jovan and co. Finding what works is quite the search, but isn't that what we all like?


----------



## AncientMadder

Paul Stuart jacket and tie; Brooks Brothers shirt, trousers, and shoes; Filson briefcase


----------



## Shaver

Billax said:


>


Perfect. Absolutely perfect. Even the suede loafers, which are not to my personal taste, are really appealing in this context.

I offer this with the greatest respect, I presume that you are aware of William Burroughs? I have always appreciated his style of dress and, unless I am very mistaken, it would appear that you do too.


----------



## stcolumba

Very much admiring Billax's suede loafers and Ancient Madder's bright, knit tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 49º and cloudy at 5:45PM
> 
> Show opening for a friend's paintings at a Gallery in Chapel Hill.


Very nice, I really like the suede loafers with the gray flannels.


----------



## Billax

vwguy, Trip, whiteknight, stcolumba, K Steet, Shaver, and FiscalDean. Thank you!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Trip English

BB Regent Jacket
BB OCBD
Rugby Bow Tie
RL Suffield Chinos
AE Bel Air
Barbour Beaufort
Filson


----------



## Jovan

Bow tie is a bit tiny, no?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trip English said:


> BB Regent Jacket
> BB OCBD
> Rugby Bow Tie
> RL Suffield Chinos
> AE Bel Air
> Barbour Beaufort
> Filson


Great pic Trip!


----------



## Trip English

No. It's a very reasonable size. Just not tied perfectly.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^You're smiling today, and your dog seems unusually intrigued.....or you have a treat in your back pocket.


----------



## leisureclass

Trip I really like this new cut of Chinos. I also often sport the same Barbour/Filson combo. Nicely done.


----------



## Blessings

Think I may have gone a bit overboard on the tweed.


----------



## leisureclass

Top: current BB OCBD, vtg BB Tweed sack and Santa emblematic, vtg McGeorge v-neck
Bottom: no name cords cuffed by the Mrs., FI wings, and the first rug my in-laws ever bought from when they were about my age


----------



## stcolumba

From last night:


----------



## stcolumba

Today:


----------



## wrwhiteknight

leisureclass said:


>


"Liar Liar Pants On _________"


----------



## Cowtown

Trip - The cut on the Regent jacket looks very similar the Polo II you sport, which I like as well. Can you comment on the difference in fit?


----------



## Trip English

Cowtown said:


> Trip - The cut on the Regent jacket looks very similar the Polo II you sport, which I like as well. Can you comment on the difference in fit?


The cut is very similar, though I had to size up to a 41R at Brooks Brothers. The construction, unfortunately, is a somewhat poor substitute for the Polo II. I get enough use out of this one, but I can't say I'd buy more tailored goods from Brooks Brothers the way things stand.


----------



## Hardiw1

AncientMadder said:


> Paul Stuart jacket and tie; Brooks Brothers shirt, trousers, and shoes; Filson briefcase


Missed this post, but I love the look from top to bottom. Well done.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> No. It's a very reasonable size. Just not tied perfectly.


What a relief.

I was beginning to think your collar and head were too large!!


----------



## Topsider

Between AncientMadder and Trip, y'all have just about pushed me to the point of ordering a Filson briefcase.


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> What a relief.
> 
> I was beginning to think your collar and head were too large!!


Only the head.


----------



## Ensiferous

Hardiw1 said:


> Missed this post, but I love the look from top to bottom. Well done.


I second your second look of AncientMadder's outfit, Hardiw1. Quite well done.


----------



## The Rambler

Blessings said:


> Think I may have gone a bit overboard on the tweed.


fwiw, I think you have. You have an excellent eye for tweeds -that jacket is wonderful - but it's too much, kind of duelling tweeds.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^super tie though - wool?


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Blessings

The Rambler said:


> fwiw, I think you have. You have an excellent eye for tweeds -that jacket is wonderful - but it's too much, kind of duelling tweeds.


luckily for me reason prevailed and I swapped the vest out for a burgundy cardigan right before I left the house.


----------



## Steel Rim

Orvis washed tweed sack
Orvis moleskins
Patagonia better sweater
BB OCBD
Alden for BB Color 8 tassels


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardiw1 said:


>


Great execution.

Ancient Madder - Knit tie/tweed combo is killer!


----------



## K Street




----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^super sharp K Street. I really like the yellow/orange/red-orange tones together with the tweed; very nice.


----------



## P Hudson

No time for this!

Warm day, cool evening:

BB shirt, Polo madras short, BB wool vest:


----------



## eagle2250

Hardiw1 said:


>


If this is not perfection, I question how much closer one might get? Very nicely done, Hardiw1!


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> No time for this!
> 
> Warm day, cool evening:
> 
> BB shirt, Polo madras short, BB wool vest:
> 
> View attachment 6141
> View attachment 6142


Wow. Shorts and tweed in the same day? The weather in Australia must be a lot like the weather in Virginia.


----------



## Trip English

Vanilla


















Jacket: RL Polo II
Shirt: RL Custom Fit
Tie: RL Wool
Pants: RL Suffield Chino
Shoes: RL


----------



## Topsider

Not as cold as I'd like it to be for Christmas shopping (in the 50's).

Shirt: plaid button-down, Michael Bastian for Gant (won in a raffle a couple of years ago)
Sweater: BB Cotton v-neck (>10 yrs. old, it's a little stretched out)
Pants: pheasant embroidered olive chinos, PRL (thrifted) - the weird break in the right leg is gone now*
Shoes: Rancourt ranger mocs, no socks
Watch: Omega Speedie Pro
Belt (not seen): Royden shot shell

*They needed to be ironed.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


That is a great package, K Street, and your sport coat is, maybe, the most handsome I've ever seen!


----------



## Hardiw1

Thank you OCBD and eagle. Hopefully tweed weather is in store for next week, I'm hoping so.


----------



## halbydurzell

Figured I would take a picture of what's become my default weekend rig for the past month or so and will most likely continue to be until this nutty weather sorts itself out.

-Harris Tweed hat and scarf
-Army/Navy peacoat purchased for $5 because the lining was destroyed. $30 at a tailor got me a brand new jacket.
-Uniqlo jeans
-Clarks bushacres
and for the He Mad...thread folks, this is all covering a Henry Rollins 'search and destroy' shirt. Neither of which I am doing at the moment.

Trip, that's a dope tie.


----------



## Trip English

^I'll allow it. But watch yourself, McCoy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Still working on the tie/tweed combo.

Tweed - Southwick
Tie- Bert Pulitzer
Shirt - LE HP
Cords - Jcrew
Weejuns

Trip - Not sure if it is the tie/glasses combo, but that look is superb

Topsider - Great pheasants!


----------



## Trip English

oxford cloth button down said:


> Still working on the tie/tweed combo.


Your work is complete.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I agree with Trip on this one. OCBD, you couldn't look any more right/comfortable in that rig, even had you been born in it!



Trip English said:


> Vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: RL Polo II
> Shirt: RL Custom Fit
> Tie: RL Wool
> Pants: RL Suffield Chino
> Shoes: RL


I would agree that today's offering is not as complex (when it comes to coordinating colors, patterns, textures, etc.) and today's jacket does not fit as closely as some you have shared with us but the basics, done well is, to my eye, something to behold and appreciate. Your jacket sleeves might be just a hair too long, but otherwise your outfit looks pretty darn perfect.


----------



## Shaver

oxford cloth button down said:


>


ocbd, that tweed has a beautiful weave and thank you for the closer views. I am an admirer of the tasteful restraint that you apply to your choices of attire. The colour schemes and textures you are presenting here allow the eye to pass smoothly, effortlessly even, from one garment to the next. The shirt is exactly the shade of blue, the tie exactly the shade of orange, required for them both to connect with the overchecks of the jacket. The tie's pattern is just dense enough to stand it's ground against the herringbone stripes, neither clashing nor yielding. It's a top quality ensemble, and no mistake. The tie might have been a coarser textured woolen, and I am an advocate of the pocket square, but forgive me that petty quibble.

Marvellously turned out, as ever.

.
.
.
.


----------



## The Rambler

OCBD, it is a pleasure to watch your style develop. Very well done, indeed.


----------



## Billax

SUPER look, OCBD! Really nailed it. Your consistent efforts at "getting it right" have placed you among the best on the Forum. Congrats.​


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Still working on the tie/tweed combo.
> 
> !


One of the FINEST tweeds I've ever seen. On so many levels, this is outstanding. Again, you set the standard.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good work, OCBD.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Strong submissions above.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Still working on the tie/tweed combo.
> 
> Tweed - Southwick
> Tie- Bert Pulitzer
> Shirt - LE HP
> Cords - Jcrew
> Weejuns
> 
> Trip - Not sure if it is the tie/glasses combo, but that look is superb
> 
> Topsider - Great pheasants!


OCBD, you really nailed it on this one.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Topsider said:


> Shirt: plaid button-down, Michael Bastian for Gant (won in a raffle a couple of years ago)


Your outfit looks comfortable for a nice rainy day (inside!).

I just reconnected with a childhood friend, and it turns out that he is living in NYC and was a designer for Rugby before its demise and has now been a designer for Michael Bastian for a few years.


----------



## Balfour

OCBD: Excellent stuff.


----------



## Walter Denton

OCBD - That combination is superb! You've really kicked it up a notch.


----------



## Pentheos

wrwhiteknight said:


> Your outfit looks comfortable for a nice rainy day (inside!).


Really?


----------



## Topsider

I didn't get the "inside" part, either.

Great looks from everyone today (excluding myself, of course...I was slumming compared to the rest of y'all.)


----------



## wrwhiteknight

_Really_ Pentheos, were you born disagreeable or do you just work really hard at it? If you don't understand what I'm saying then maybe you could ask for clarification like a gentleman would.

Ummm.....where would you like to be in the rain while wearing cotton....probably not _outside. _I was commenting that Topsider looked quite comfortable and warm, and it was a compliment.


----------



## Topsider

wrwhiteknight said:


> where would you like to be in the rain while wearing cotton....probably not _outside._


It wasn't raining here today, and the high temp approached 60. I was pretty comfortable. It definitely wasn't a wool sweater kind of day (unfortunately).

About the only things I own that I wouldn't wear outside are my robe and pajamas, although I have been known to venture out wearing them to grab the newspaper at the end of the driveway on the weekends, hoping none of the neighbors are looking.


----------



## Pentheos

wrwhiteknight said:


> _Really_ Pentheos, were you born disagreeable or do you just work really hard at it? If you don't understand what I'm saying then maybe you could ask for clarification like a gentleman would.
> 
> Ummm.....where would you like to be in the rain while wearing cotton....probably not _outside. _I was commenting that Topsider looked quite comfortable and warm, and it was a compliment.


Who said anything about rain?


----------



## srmd22

Trip English said:


> Vanilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: RL Polo II
> Shirt: RL Custom Fit
> Tie: RL Wool
> Pants: RL Suffield Chino
> Shoes: RL


Those Chino's look like they are folded up rather than cuffed, with a somewhat heavy break - interesting interpretation of trad.


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> That is a great package, K Street, and your sport coat is, maybe, the most handsome I've ever seen!


Thanks so much. This coat gets a lot of use and is definitely a favorite. I especially appreciate its versatility and compatibility with all my color experiments.


----------



## williamson

KStreet and (even more so) OCBD - excellent _ensembles_!


----------



## Bjorn

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Still working on the tie/tweed combo.
> 
> Tweed - Southwick
> Tie- Bert Pulitzer
> Shirt - LE HP
> Cords - Jcrew
> Weejuns
> 
> Trip - Not sure if it is the tie/glasses combo, but that look is superb
> 
> Topsider - Great pheasants!


That's a HT, right? I have a jacket in that myself. Excellent tweed.


----------



## Trip English

srmd22 said:


> Those Chino's look like they are folded up rather than cuffed, with a somewhat heavy break - interesting interpretation of trad.


That's correct. They're new so I wear and wash them several times before hemming. Keeping a well tailored wardrobe is a journey, not a destination.


----------



## Cowtown

Trip English said:


> That's correct. They're new so I wear and wash them several times before hemming.


I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## jfkemd

oxford cloth button down said:


> nice!!


----------



## Walter Denton

Barbour Polarquilt
Harley of Scotland
Orvis Ultimates


----------



## Billax

Walter Denton said:


> Barbour Polarquilt
> Harley of Scotland
> Orvis Ultimates


Very nice look, Walter! Your combinations are always authentic and well worn.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words guys! I owe so much to this thread and forum in terms of my trad education. Thanks for all of the lessons and I still have a lot to learn.


----------



## Tubs

K Street said:


>


Well done. I want to try this.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Still working on the tie/tweed combo.
> 
> Tweed - Southwick
> Tie- Bert Pulitzer
> Shirt - LE HP
> Cords - Jcrew
> Weejuns
> 
> Trip - Not sure if it is the tie/glasses combo, but that look is superb
> 
> Topsider - Great pheasants!


LOVE the tie!!!


----------



## stcolumba

For a cold, damp, drizzly, icy Monday:

Coat and scarf: Barbour Beaufort
Shirt and bow: BB
Sweater: Orvis
Epaulet Walt grey tweed trousers
Wolverine 1000s (black)

Later, this afternoon, I found this amazing J Press scarf that I purchased on sale last year. I forgot that I had it. Our house is freezing--Shetland sweater (Spirit of Scotland) to the rescue. I love the collars on these sweaters.


----------



## Ensiferous

Slightly short jacket sleeves combined with slightly long shirt sleeves...
I would like to continue to enjoy this jacket so I will report back with it combined with a slightly shorter shirt sleeve and get your opinions. I'm confident that doing so will de-emphasize the disparity in sleeve lengths and work out better next time. I've had that jacket for a loooong time.


----------



## The Rambler

That's a nice heavy tweed with years and years of life left in it, and the sleeves aren't all that short: just as you say, it's the combination with the longish shirt. Reminds me of a Dunn and Co Harris that I bought in England before the days of widespread central heating, when heavy tweeds were easy to find.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ensiferous said:


>


The Kuppenheimer lable brings back memories.

Their stores remind me of a pre-curser to what Jos A Bank has become.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Young men everywhere take heed; presented thusly you can get away with anything.

Mothers will throw their daughters at you.

You can crash any swell party.

People will hire you.

By the time you are fifty you will have forgotten half the crazy **** you got away with!!


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^nice stuff Leisureclass. Is that a raw silk tie? I really like the texture which goes quite nicely with the cardigan.


----------



## K Street




----------



## The Rambler

Outstanding, K. I'm wearing something along the same lines today:


----------



## Jovan

Some downright enviable stuff today.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie
Hilfiger sweater vest
Land's End pants
Nordstrom shoes
Hermes pocket square (it was a gift)


----------



## leisureclass

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^nice stuff Leisureclass. Is that a raw silk tie? I really like the texture which goes quite nicely with the cardigan.


Yep it is, thanks. Vintage Brooks thrifted over the weekend for >5 bucks. Proof that good things come to those who wait.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^What a steal!


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie
> Hilfiger sweater vest
> Land's End pants
> Nordstrom shoes
> Hermes pocket square (it was a gift)


Excellent as usual, Roycru. Perfect fit, nice colors, very good textures. A pleasure to view it, Sir!


----------



## The Rambler

I like the bah, humbug expression.too.


----------



## Pentheos

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie
> Hilfiger sweater vest
> Land's End pants
> Nordstrom shoes
> Hermes pocket square (it was a gift)


Buchon!


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit - English American Tailors
Shirt - Mytailor.com
Tie - Brooks Bros
Shoes - AE McAllister


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## Trip English

Nice PTBs. I'm developing a strong inclination to grab some. Is the jacket from Uncle Ralph?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

hookem: nice shoes and healthy crease on the khakis (and no break!). maybe your tie knot needs a bit of work (as I am currently doing as well)?


----------



## Ensiferous

I think hookem12387's knot is just what one would hope for in a silk knit tie, especially a wider one.


----------



## Topsider

Ensiferous said:


> I think hookem12387's knot is just what one would hope for in a silk knit tie, especially a wider one.


Pretty much. Those things never turn out perfect, which is part of their charm.


----------



## Trip English

wrwhiteknight said:


> hookem: nice shoes and healthy crease on the khakis (and no break!). maybe your tie knot needs a bit of work (as I am currently doing as well)?


Hook's knot just needs a little bit of reverence. And I'm thinking that those are pale grey wool trousers.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Hi again all: avert ye eyes if you fear my latest trad attempt. I genuinely took some inspiration from OCBD's latest "hall of fame" post, and I searched the back of my closet and found this shirt. I also wore this tie for the first time ever which I really like. I have to admit that I feel unexpectedly comfortable in this outfit. Sorry for the poor photo quality. Please offer critiques.

Shirt: Van Heusen
Jacket: vintage tweed 
Pants: olive khakis from Ralph Lauren
Tie: Maison de Bonneterie Amsterdam (emblem is a man on horse with dog)


----------



## Topsider

^ Your best effort yet.


----------



## stcolumba

For me, today's eye candy are *Rambler's* sweater vest and* Hookem's* striped, knit tie.


----------



## leisureclass

Topsider said:


> ^ Your best effort yet.


Agreed. Shoulders appear a bit big though.


----------



## Ensiferous

wrwhiteknight said:


> I have to admit that I feel unexpectedly comfortable in this outfit.


You look comfortable, and that is a core component of all this.


----------



## Topsider

Ensiferous said:


> You look comfortable, and that is a core component of all this.


----------



## Trip English

Agreed. This is the first post where it appears that you're attempting to alter the way you already dress. You may or may not continue on a path directly toward Trad, but much of what you'll learn will generalize to other styles of dressing.

So here's what I'd suggest you note about potential improvements:

1. Jacket Shoulders - The shoulders appear a touch wide, but more importantly they appear highly padded and structured. A softer shoulder will flatter most physiques. If you were to pinch the shoulder of my suits & sport coats you'd feel very little difference than if you pinched if further down the sleeve. There's canvasing, but no padding.

2. Jacket Button stance - the button stance on that jacket seems a little out of date (not in the desirable Trad way). It's a very low button stance 2-button rolling to 1. It appears to be about the right length, though. Check out a jacket that has 3 buttons rolling to 2 and see how it looks and feels on you. A) it's the trad style, B) it may look more flattering and less dated.

3. Shirt Collar - Your collar looks a little loose and does not appear to have the construction for a natural roll. What is generally desirable in a button down collar shirt is a little "life" to the collar. Here's a random image of one of mine. It's a B- roll at best, but illustrates the point.










4. Color composition is pretty good. No room for improvement there in my opinion.

5. Apparently your pocket squares have not yet arrived.


----------



## Billax

Topsider said:


> ^ Your best effort yet.


I agree as well. The fabrics are good and the composition is fine. Tie length is correct as well. I agree with leisureclass that the shoulders are too wide, and also note that the sleeves of both shirt and jacket on the left arm are too short. Can't tell about the right shirt and jacket sleeves. Getting your materials and composition right is a big deal. The sleeves are a small matter that needs attention, but that's easy to correct.

Shoulders are a much bigger deal to correct. The majority of gents who post here consider "Trad" as shorthand for *T*raditional *N*atural *S*houlder *I*vy *L*eague style or TNSIL. The Natural Shoulder is one of the most significant elements of "the Look." One can have wonderful cloth, a great composition, exactly the right collar roll, but if you have linebacker shoulder pads in the jacket, all the other stuff counts for naught.

Nonetheless, a marked improvement, whiteknight!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Thanks, that's all very helpful.

The shirt is a cheapy; I will get a few nice basics at some point. The jacket shoulders aren't padded, they are fortified armaments! I like the basic grey tweed but I guess I need to get something less padded and with a better button-stance.

I have some new clothes awaiting me this christmas, hopefully including some very important shoe additions and I will be cleaning out my dad's closet of at least another 5 tweeds that he said I could have.


----------



## dexconstruct

hookem12387 said:


>


I can't get over this tie. It's awesome. The PTBs are also great.


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


> I think hookem12387's knot is just what one would hope for in a silk knit tie, especially a wider one.


A Nicky knot will put a silk knit tie under manners, no trouble.


----------



## Balfour

wr: That tweed and khakis look is great. Some helpful feedback from other members, but overall a good effort. I won't pick nits. Leaving fit issues aside, I think the one thing that would improve the colour matching would be a different shade of blue shirt (a paler, sky blue). But that may just be my monitor.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Good show all! Today. I probably should have not went with yellow socks as it may catch the gold in the cords, but hey no big deal.

Hookem - great tie and I like the haircut as well.

Bjorn - The tweed is Harris.


----------



## Trip English

^LIKE A BOSS


----------



## hookem12387

Thanks, all. The knit tie is from Ben Silver via Rambler (any many thanks for it). I have 4 in different colors, and they're easily my favorite ties. I can't tie them for $#%&, though. 

OCBD, that is a great, great picture.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

OCBD: You look great as always. In a good way I actually thought the socks were what made it all POP!


----------



## Ensiferous

Yeah, darts. Every now and then.

And hell yes, OCBD is lookin' like a boss.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> ^ Your best effort yet.


Can you say that with confidence having not seen the shoes??


----------



## The Rambler

hookem12387 said:


> Thanks, all. The knit tie is from Ben Silver via Rambler (any many thanks for it). I have 4 in different colors, and they're easily my favorite ties. I can't tie them for $#%&, though.
> 
> OCBD, that is a great, great picture.


Neither could I: looks good on you.


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Coach tie
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^hey super stuff CMDC, and congrats on your 2,000th post. The tie is very green dominant but you have paired it nicely with the outfit by using the blue and yellow accents and toned it down with the light pocket square.


----------



## Ensiferous

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed sack


Swelled edges, great shoulders, and in a holy grail color... excellent, CMDC.


----------



## Brio1

Trip English said:


> ^LIKE A BOSS


HUGO?


----------



## Trip English

Ensiferous said:


>


Ensiferous, I think that's a terrific outfit. And wrwhiteknight, take note of how his collar stands up, especially in this picture. That's what we're shooting for. The collar has to be designed for a good roll and fit well around the neck. A looser one won't do that. Brooks Brothers do it quite well in the middle of the price spectrum. Land's End does it pretty well on the cheaper end and Mercer on the higher end. A few white & light blue LE tailored fit oxford shirts might be a good addition to your wardrobe if you're looking to move in a more trad direction.


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


Great mix of patterns and color. That the thin gold stripes in the tie sharpen the entire look.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

OCBD: That's just cool.

Ensiferous: I like that. The tie reminds me of an A&S repp, but works better than one of those would with that coat.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Coach tie
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


Like the whole outfit, CMDC and that Paisley's a great one!


----------



## K Street

Lighting is admittedly unfortunate for this one.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

K Street: you have a wonderful wardrobe; each individual piece is excellent, and I am envious of the manner in which you have placed and implemented your pocket square. 

I wonder if this outfit might have benefited from a bit more contrast between the jacket and sweater simply because you chose to deviate with the tie (which was wise according to my aesthetic). If you keep the tie as is, the sweater could go to sage or pale forest green or even tan just so the yellows/oranges don't wash out the colour scheme.

Even as is I would give it a B+, and I am sure others will have opinions very different from mine.


----------



## CMDC

^I've seen that jacket at JPress. Magnificent. I hope you aren't my size or I may come break into your place.


----------



## hookem12387

heres today


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Nice chocolate pants, they look great.


----------



## KevinP

This is my first post in this thread. As such, I'm giving you a few day's worth of photos, largely because I hadn't used my Photobucket account in quite some time.

Monday:









Tuesday:








This was unintentionally grey. Frankly, I didn't realise how grey it was until I took the picture. Jacket, sweater, hat and tie are grey, plus black pants. It really needed a splash of colour, preferably in the tie.

Today (Wednesday):








DAKS suit. I haven't worn that sweater vest in several years because I think it's too big, both appearance-wise and warmth-wise. Also don't like the way it overlaps with the tie knot. Happy to say that two students complimented me on it though.

You can't see the footwear, but believe me: you wouldn't be impressed.

And no, I don't always smoke the pipe. But I do when I'm alone in the office, which is when I'm going to take the photos.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit - English American Tailors
Shirt - Paul Fredrick
Tie - some non trad maker by the name of Ike Behar
Shoes - AE Strand


----------



## WouldaShoulda

KevinP said:


> This is my first post in this thread.
> 
> Today (Wednesday):


Welcome, presuming any of your "mistakes" are actually a deliberate homage to the 70s, I suggest watching Bob Newhart tonight and acquiring the ultimate accessory;










A 1974 Mercedes 280c

(The Pacer was not Trad)


----------



## KevinP

Can Newhart be my driving instructor?


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Welcome, presuming any of your "mistakes" are actually a deliberate homage to the 70s, I suggest watching Bob Newhart tonight and acquiring the ultimate accessory;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A 1974 Mercedes 280c
> 
> (The Pacer was not Trad)


And, please...tint the windows.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

KevinP said:


> Can Newhart be my driving instructor?


Suzanne Pleshette would have been my obvious choice but to each their own I always say!!


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage H. Freeman sack suit, Barbera shirt, vintage wool challis tie.


----------



## Ensiferous

I also went with the wool challis tie today.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## The Rambler

Beautiful duffle. New?

Ensif, the buff waiscoat (I usually say vest, but that cries out for the other word) really does a lot for that navy blazer outfit.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> Beautiful duffle. New?
> .


Thanks. The duffle (Schneiders of Austria) is about 12 years old.


----------



## Shaver

Orgetorix said:


> Vintage H. Freeman sack suit, Barbera shirt, vintage wool challis tie.


A man after my own heart. :icon_smile:

That's a *great* look, Orgetorix.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Ensiferous and Orgetorix: very nice ties; very similar patterns as well. I _love_ the the wools visual texture on yours Orgetorix.


----------



## K Street

wrwhiteknight said:


> I wonder if this outfit might have benefited from a bit more contrast between the jacket and sweater simply because you chose to deviate with the tie (which was wise according to my aesthetic). If you keep the tie as is, the sweater could go to sage or pale forest green or even tan just so the yellows/oranges don't wash out the colour scheme.Even as is I would give it a B+, and I am sure others will have opinions very different from mine.


I struggle to take seriously a comment that proposes to increase contrast by pairing a green sweater with a green jacket. I realize you are eager to be involved around here and I commend you for holding yourself to a better standard of dress. However, I strongly urge you to dial back on critical comments on advanced concepts such as contrast until you have studied up some more, applied lessons learned to your own efforts, and perhaps earned a little praise for it.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^My comment was serious, and I made sure to include a disclaimer that I was sure others would chime in with their agreement or disagreement, and I also stated that my comment was simply according to my aesthetic. It is wonderful that you consider yourself advanced and consider me a novice; it is so nice to have categories for life. Your riposte is a thinly cloaked insult, and thus I will take it plainly as an insult. I will refrain from commenting on _your _outfits as you clearly don't welcome it from me.

You could have simply said you don't agree, which would have conveyed the same meaning without the demeaning backdrop of your underhanded comments.


----------



## The Rambler

Langrock tartan, BB bd, Bean's sweater vest, Hiltl flannels, lhs:


----------



## jwlester

WouldaShoulda said:


> Young men everywhere take heed; presented thusly you can get away with anything.
> 
> Mothers will throw their daughters at you.
> 
> You can crash any swell party.
> 
> People will hire you.
> 
> By the time you are fifty you will have forgotten half the crazy **** you got away with!!


Sorry to break in here without a photo post (haven't acquired the stones for that yet) but the above comment made my week. What I hope to say to my son someday. If I only knew... Thanks WS!

Cheers, Josh


----------



## TSWalker

K Street said:


> Lighting is admittedly unfortunate for this one.


Forgive me for intruding but I would like to request a picture of this beautiful coat without the unfortunate lighting. At least on my monitor, the only thing in this photo that appears green is a stripe on the tie.

Now back to lurking. Thank you.


----------



## FLMike

K Street said:


> I struggle to take seriously a comment that proposes to increase contrast by pairing a green sweater with a green jacket. I realize you are eager to be involved around here and I commend you for holding yourself to a better standard of dress. However, I strongly urge you to dial back on critical comments on advanced concepts such as contrast until you have studied up some more, applied lessons learned to your own efforts, and perhaps earned a little praise for it.


Wow, that was awfully snooty.....


----------



## Patrick06790

Norwegian Woodpile


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> Norwegian Woodpile


This is PERFECT! You ought to send this to LL Bean for their next catalog.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The Rambler said:


> Langrock tartan, BB bd, Bean's sweater vest, Hiltl flannels, lhs:


You pull off that splendid jacket in a way that few (and not I) could.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

KStreet: Putting aside the tone of your comment, and now having re-read it as well as reading a comment made by another above, it appears we may be talking apples and oranges. What I see in the photo is a mainly yellow/orange-toned coat with a yellow sweater. Are you saying this is not accurate?


----------



## Roycru

Polo Tweed Jacket
Bean cord pants and OCBD
Old (55%-45%) Viyella sweater vest woven in Scotland
Woven wool tie so old that it was made in the USA
Another gift pocket square
Nordstrom shoes
Brooks umbrella (to scare off the rain)


----------



## Ensiferous

Roycru said:


> ...so old that it was made in the USA


Sad, but true.

Great looking s/j, with an enviable shoulder, Roycru.


----------



## Roycru

Thank you. The Polo jacket has an AGW Made In The USA label. 

It's been a while since Viyella was 55% wool and 45% cotton. It's all 20% wool and 80% cotton now (which really isn't "Viyella") and often made in China and is itchy.

We all know that textiles woven in the United States, the UK, or in Italy somehow just look and feel so very different and so much better than most textiles woven in China.


----------



## Topsider

Rambler: Love that tartan jacket!

KStreet: I found whiteknight's comments odd as well, considering his penchant for monochromatism himself, but (perhaps due to the poor lighting) the jacket does read more yellow than green to me. That being said, I think it looks fine with the sweater. The tie is a bit of a bold move, but nicely picked up by the PS. I'm imagining that the red in the tie and PS is leaning more towards orange rather than a fire-engine red. Correct?

wrwhiteknight: I would also encourage you to take more from the forum than you give at this point, lest you come off sounding like Emperor Joseph II.


----------



## The Rambler

Patrick06790 said:


> Norwegian Woodpile


Isn't it good ...?


----------



## Ensiferous

The Rambler said:


> Isn't it good ...?


..And I noticed there wasn't a chair...


----------



## stcolumba

I've always wanted one of these. And, at the urging of OCBD, I took the plunge!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Roycru said:


> Polo Tweed Jacket
> Bean cord pants and OCBD
> Old (55%-45%) Viyella sweater vest woven in Scotland
> Woven wool tie so old that it was made in the USA
> Another gift pocket square
> Nordstrom shoes
> Brooks umbrella (to scare off the rain)


I absolutely love this pic!

Stcolumba - Wear it in good health my friend!

Kstreet - I have always thought of you as a master of color/pattern coordination and aspire to be as confident as you.

Rambler - The lapel roll on your right side is looking mighty fine.


----------



## Billax

wrwhiteknight said:


> ^^My comment was serious, and I made sure to include a disclaimer that I was sure others would chime in with their agreement or disagreement, and I also stated that my comment was simply according to my aesthetic. It is wonderful that you consider yourself advanced and consider me a novice; it is so nice to have categories for life. Your riposte is a thinly cloaked insult, and thus I will take it plainly as an insult. *I will refrain from commenting on your outfits* [emphasis mine] as you clearly don't welcome it from me.
> 
> You could have simply said you don't agree, which would have conveyed the same meaning without the demeaning backdrop of your underhanded comments.


You posted this at 12:52 PM today, 12/12/12. Seeing that you now have a list of posters about whose apparel you'll refrain from commenting, I'd like to ask a favor. Would you please add me to your list? Thanks in advance for your cooperation!


----------



## Trip English

With all due respect this might go quicker if we opt in rather than opting out.


----------



## Balfour

K Street: I seem to remember you lamenting that you were going business casual some time ago now. Let me say that this has been only to the benefit of the forum. CBD is easy. The sports jackets combinations you put together are sublime. 

(As I was lamenting to Ormonde in another thread just now, I prefer country colours but would feel very out of place dressing in them during the working week in London, even if this was professionally appropriate.)


----------



## FLMike

This is my 14-year old son heading out to his 8th grade Christmas party at the headmaster's house tonight. He actually hates dressing up, but at least he goes for a classic look when forced to. The bow tie (mine) was his idea, as I think the youngsters view them as somewhat rebellious or ironic. Their version of GTH, I guess. Anyway, I thought he looked handsome, even though he's about grown out of his blazer.


----------



## Brio1

stcolumba said:


> I've always wanted one of these. And, at the urging of OCBD, I made the plunge!


Try to buy just one! I also bought one in white and one in pink. (They also offer one in yellow with the flap pocket.)


----------



## Balfour

FLCracka said:


> This is my 14-year old son heading out to his 8th grade Christmas party at the headmaster's house tonight. He actually hates dressing up, but at least he goes for a classic look when forced to. The bow tie (mine) was his idea, as I think the youngsters view them as somewhat rebellious or ironic. Their version of GTH, I guess. Anyway, I thought he looked handsome, even though he's about grown out of his blazer.


Good to see that one young man is being brought up with a proper grounding in how to dress. I'm sure he will appreciate it in years to come.


----------



## KevinP




----------



## Billax

Livin' large, Roycru! A wonderful get up.


----------



## Billax

FLCracka said:


> This is my 14-year old son heading out to his 8th grade Christmas party at the headmaster's house tonight. He actually hates dressing up, but at least he goes for a classic look when forced to. The bow tie (mine) was his idea, as I think the youngsters view them as somewhat rebellious or ironic. Their version of GTH, I guess. Anyway, I thought he looked handsome, even though he's about grown out of his blazer.


The force appears to be strong with that one, FLCracka!


----------



## K Street

Balfour said:


> K Street: I seem to remember you lamenting that you were going business casual some time ago now. Let me say that this has been only to the benefit of the forum. CBD is easy. The sports jackets combinations you put together are sublime.
> 
> (As I was lamenting to Ormonde in another thread just now, I prefer country colours but would feel very out of place dressing in them during the working week in London, even if this was professionally appropriate.)


Balfour, thank you for this. I preferred sport coats even before I started having these dress code issues, particularly in Fall/Winter, and I've been able to get away with them in most professional settings.

As you undoubtedly know we don't differentiate as much between town and country here in the U.S.. One of the many things I love about Washington is the zest our so-called 'permanent class' has for rich colors and brown shoes. This is the attitude I like to think I exemplify here and I am grateful for the kind words you, OCBD, and others have written.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Billax said:


> You posted this at 12:52 PM today, 12/12/12. Seeing that you now have a list of posters about whose apparel you'll refrain from commenting, I'd like to ask a favor. Would you please add me to your list? Thanks in advance for your cooperation!


Hi Billax. I think I have commented on a few things you've worn before, and regardless, I always like your dress. In fact, I always like K Streets dress as well; I have no idea why he was so rude earlier. Will I stop participating on the forum? Absolutely not.

I hope you can appreciate that decent adults and gentlemen simply don't conduct themselves in the manner that you two have today which is much akin to that of a bully. I trust that your statement is simply a slip of character and I will brush it off as such. If you compare the snide and ill-mannered speech seen today as compared to that which you most likely espouse normally, and that which you would wish to imbue in a child or would wish someone to turn towards you, the comparison is not even needing of deep explanation.

I have had many brilliant professors over the years, and some of them _only_ like to lecture, and detest seminars; some other brilliant thinkers relish conducting seminars with students. I don't know in which class you fall, and of course some people like both formats, but I must say that this forum is much more like a seminar than a lecture. With this type of format comes the reality that people of all stripes, qualifications and qualities _will _participate. If you don't like what people say, I might suggest that those who desire so can simply ignore it as long as the commentary is courteous. I hope that this, our first direct interaction has not left you with a sour taste in your mouth, as it certainly has not left me with a sour taste in mine. I look forward to engaging with you in the future.

All the best


----------



## Topsider

*What Is the Socratic Method?*https://lawschool.about.com/od/lawschoolculture/a/socraticmethod.htm


----------



## Patrick06790

Hoo-boy.

Better go shopping for white gloves. What's the Tradliest dueling pistol?


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Newly minted lawyers are the worst. I was once "that guy."


----------



## wrwhiteknight

The anonymity of the internet really does wonders for character. Far be it for anybody to say anything _positive _or of substance. I believe in respect and open dialogue and I do not hide behind anonymity and thus thrust my rudeness on others from behind this shield.

Dialogue in society, and in particular amongst young people has devolved into snipey one-liners and rudeness where instead we should have substance. Balfour told me a couple weeks ago while I was disagreeing with him that debate could and sometimes should be heated as long as it is decent; I completely agree (paraphrasing).

I _said something_ in my three paragraphs above. I made points, whether you agree or disagree. Snarky retorts do nothing and expose lack of understanding, lack of sincerity, lack of critical intellect, and most of all, lack of respect for other people.

I respect you all very much, and hope that we can resurrect the attitude and conduct to a level befitting gentlemen that dress so finely as all of you.

Sincerely, and again, all the best.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Posts were deleted, and thus this post was directed at messages no longer present.


----------



## hookem12387

sartoriallytactical said:


> Newly minted lawyers are the worst. I was once "that guy."


 I resemble this statement. Where did this come in, btw?


----------



## nerdykarim

hookem12387 said:


> I resemble this statement.


:aportnoy:


----------



## Dr.Watson

Now then!


----------



## drlivingston

Would it be possible to get back to wonderful pictures of clothing and, perhaps, maintain a modicum of civility?


----------



## FiscalDean

drlivingston, excellent suggestion. To get the ball rolling, I'll offer up yesterday's rig.
I have to say, I was feeling left out but then i remembered on most days I dress to not stand out. 

Suit, English American Tailers
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## Topsider

FiscalDean said:


> drlivingston, excellent suggestion. To get the ball rolling, I'll offer up yesterday's rig.
> I have to say, I was feeling left out but then i remembered on most days I dress to not stand out.
> 
> Suit, English American Tailers
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE Park Ave


Classic pieces, classically put together. Well done! A pocket square would be the icing on the cake. 

This is a perfect example of how you don't have to stand out in order to look good. "Elegance is not the prerogative of those who have just escaped from adolescence, but of those who have already taken possession of their future." - Coco Chanel


----------



## Balfour

FiscalDean: Excellent Trad CBD. Are those black shoes or dark brown?


----------



## Trip English

It's awful to see the sort of turbulence that took place over on the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread arrive here, but it's also clear what the common factor is. It's unlikely that tranquility will return until that's been taken care of.


----------



## FiscalDean

Balfour said:


> FiscalDean: Excellent Trad CBD. Are those black shoes or dark brown?


Thanks Balfour, the shoes yesterday were black, however I do have the Park Avenue in Merlot also. I've been thinking of buying a pair in dark brown. I'll have to include that purchase in next year's budget.


----------



## FiscalDean

Topsider said:


> Classic pieces, classically put together. Well done! A pocket square would be the icing on the cake.
> 
> This is a perfect example of how you don't have to stand out in order to look good. "Elegance is not the prerogative of those who have just escaped from adolescence, but of those who have already taken possession of their future." - Coco Chanel


Thanks Topsider. I'm working my way up to a pocket square. In the past, I've always viewed a pocket square as something reserved for a special occasion, such as a wedding. However, I'm working on gettinbg past that notion.


----------



## Shaver

FiscalDean said:


> drlivingston, excellent suggestion. To get the ball rolling, I'll offer up yesterday's rig.
> I have to say, I was feeling left out but then i remembered on most days I dress to not stand out.
> 
> Suit, English American Tailers
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE Park Ave


Ultra fine stripe in the weave of the blue shirt, red tie moderated by the perfectly spaced repeated motif, and (upon close inspection of the second image) a discreet pin-stripe to the suit. A first rate combination, very smart. As with Topsider I'd say a flash of PS would look really natural with this rig.

What colour exactly is the suit FiscalDean, dark charcoal or dark navy? Also the tie knot, that's a half-windsor right?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, pants are dark brown not black as they may appear. I didn't think anything could be more comfortable than chinos, but cords in the winter are perfect.


----------



## 44Blue

Faithful daily reader...here's my first go at a photo:



Press blazer
Brooks OCBD
Robert Talbott tie


----------



## Ensiferous

Polo s/j with a treasured vintage tie from a long-gone CT men's shop.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

KevinP said:


>


Let's see the shoes!!

An old friend of mine has not changed his aviators or hair since 4th grade but it still works for him. (We are 50 now)

This outfit is less kitschy than the first, thus I rate it an improvement.

...provided the jacket closes properly.


----------



## Trip English

Ensiferous - while I love the jacket and the composition of colors and materials, I fear it's a size small. It's a few inches short in the body and perhaps a bit snug.


----------



## Ensiferous

But dammit Trip, I like that jacket. 

You're probably right though, so thanks. At least you had the good etiquette to inculpate the garment, rather than the wearer.

You think it is within the margin of posibility to have it eased a bit by my tailor?


----------



## Trip English

Well I'm sure that the fit of the jacket also makes you a bad person, but there's a time and a place :wink2:

If the length were better I'd say maybe, but even if you could extract another inch or two to ease it in the chest and waist you'd still be left with a Thom Browne Fitte in terms of length.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Ensiferous, I was going to comment on the jacket as well. It's not a problem that can easily be fixed by a tailor, I fear. As you probably know, your barrel chest tends to mess with your jackets' fit, causing the lapels to bow out and the lower quarters to be very straight and closed. I wouldn't be surprised if you have a problem with vents gaping open in the back, too. I see it on most of your jackets, but it's particularly pronounced on this one. 

Sadly, there's not much you can do about it when tailoring RTW, other than buying a size up to fit your chest and having the shoulders and waist cut down to fit, which gets expensive. A bespoke tailor can accomodate your chest better, and a really good MTM fitter might be able to do something as well.


----------



## Trip English

Sport Coat: RL Polo II
Square: RL
Shirt: RL Custom Fit w/ club collar
Vest: Barbour quilted waistcoat
Jeans: Levi's 511 (really old ones)
Shoes: Magnani


----------



## Ensiferous

Trip & Org, accurate observations. A 44" chest above a 32" waist (actual) is a fit difficulty for me OTR.

You are both right. (Grinches.) Even had to pull out the Thom Browne Fitte nuclear option on me.

But really, thanks.


----------



## The Rambler

While I can't disagree with the comments about Ensif's most recent photo, the tickweave (which I'd call only borderline too short, but a size small overall), I think his usual fit is very good, indeed. Anyone who doesn't have a model's body would benefit from bespoke (I'm skeptical about mtm), but I don't see the issues with this jacket, particularly the lapel bow) on his usual fits.


----------



## Ensiferous

^OK, now my wall of denial has been leveled by an Abrams tank. 

The thing is way too snug, and I knew it. The clothing equivalent of beer goggles had me fooled since I like the (too small) Polo piece.

Thanks for sticking up for my otherwise usual not-quite-right fit, Rambler.


----------



## 44Blue

trying to get the photo sizing down...




JAB trousers
Alden split toes


----------



## Orgetorix

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: RL Polo II
> Square: RL
> Shirt: RL Custom Fit w/ club collar
> Vest: Barbour quilted waistcoat
> Jeans: Levi's 511 (really old ones)
> Shoes: Magnani


Trip, that sportcoat fabric is lovely. And I've been jealous of your waistcoat for a long time, but have never been able to find one like it on Ebay.



The Rambler said:


> While I can't disagree with the comments about Ensif's most recent photo, the tickweave (which I'd call only borderline too short, but a size small overall), I think his usual fit is very good, indeed. Anyone who doesn't have a model's body would benefit from bespoke (I'm skeptical about mtm), but I don't see the issues with this jacket, particularly the lapel bow) on his usual fits.





Ensiferous said:


> ^OK, now my wall of denial has been leveled by an Abrams tank.
> 
> The thing is way too snug, and I knew it. The clothing equivalent of beer goggles had me fooled since I like the (too small) Polo piece.
> 
> Thanks for sticking up for my otherwise usual not-quite-right fit, Rambler.


Ensif, don't be sad - you're practically a master of color and pattern matching, and many of your combinations have made me jealous. You just have a tough body to fit, that's all, and when one's clothing budget is limited, sometimes you have to just live with fit issues.

Rambler, here's an example of one of Ensif's better-fitting jackets that I still think shows a little bit of the fit issues I'm talking about. The lapels, while not nearly as bowed as the Polo tweed, still don't lie flat and straight on his chest. And the quarters, which should cut gently away from each other below the waist button, instead pretty much drop straight down and hide the lower button from sight. The prominent chest is causing the whole front of the jacket to pull up and out. This kind of fit issue is often, though not always, accompanied by a collar that stands away from the neck and vents that gape open.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

Oretorix, excellent. You are all truly very keen observers and Org, you are a diagnostician. I'm making notes to correct the details you are all pointing out.

Now this part about me being a physical freak....


----------



## stcolumba

I received my first ever J Press OCBD with button pocket. This is the "trim" fit model. When J Press says "trim", they aren't kidding. I was expecting a BB slim fit. This is much more so. It is a perfect fit, and I am delighted with it. And, the fact that it is made in the USA is a nice touch. Hopefully, these will still be on sale after Christmas. Member "OCBD" has been a bad influence on me! :icon_smile:


----------



## The Rambler

Not at all, you have a manly physique, but it's true that the athletic build does present fit problems. Org is a keen observer, indeed, but I have noticed that on most of Ensif's jackets, the quarter, or skirt line is exactly halfway covering the bottom button, which is ideal. (Hope this close obsevation isn't making you squirm too much, Ensiferous).


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Trip English said:


> It's awful to see the sort of turbulence that took place over on the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread arrive here, but it's also clear what the common factor is. It's unlikely that tranquility will return until that's been taken care of.


I quite agree that rudeness is the common factor, and I applaud you standing up to say that this cannot continue. I second this sentiment.


----------



## Orgetorix

wrwhiteknight said:


> I quite agree that rudeness is the common factor, and I applaud you standing up to say that this cannot continue. I second this sentiment.


I'm not sure that's what Trip meant. I _am_ sure that's not what he said.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

While suffering a lower back ailment I found another side benefit to wearing the following;










It allows me to treat the symptom; squeeze into my not-so-quite-as-fat pants and jackets until after I can get to the illness, after the holidays.

This is NOT A MAN GIRDLE!!

It's for medicinal purposes!!


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Orgetorix said:


> I'm not sure that's what Trip meant. I _am_ sure that's not what he said.


Oh, ok. Well, now reading it again, I guess it does have an alternative interpretation, but one which would only further push this situation into negativity and back-handed rudeness, and I assumed that was _not_ the intention, so I took the other logical interpretation.

Just to clarify what has happened:

- I have been participating in a positive manner on this forum for a few weeks; I have commented on other peoples photos and I am always courteous
- I submitted a photo of myself a few days ago for some feedback; you all were very helpful
- I commented on an outfit someone wore; I said I liked it and asked whether they had ever thought of doing "X" differently
- That person responded extremely rudely
- I, and a few other people, pointed out that the response was very rude
- Instead of settling things down, many people jumped on the side of the person who was rude, presumably because he is part of your group

It takes strength of character to stand up for gentlemanly behaviour as the norm and to hold _everybody_ to that standard, even if it is sometimes uncomfortable to confront people within your core group. It is no surprise that bullying is such a problem with youths these days, as adults are clearly not immune from the same mentality.

Again, I am not going to stop participating on the forum, so unless people engage themselves and others as gentlemen would, and do not bully, then the conversation is sure to devolve once again. This is an opportunity for everybody to be _honest_ with themselves, and to recognize that sometimes we all fall short of the behaviour we would ideally espouse.


----------



## Topsider

44Blue said:


> Faithful daily reader...here's my first go at a photo:
> 
> Press blazer
> Brooks OCBD
> Robert Talbott tie





44Blue said:


> trying to get the photo sizing down...
> 
> JAB trousers
> Alden split toes


Welcome! So far, so good, from what I can tell. The size of the second photo is better. The first is too small to really see any detail.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Sport Coat: RL Polo II
> Square: RL
> Shirt: RL Custom Fit w/ club collar
> Vest: Barbour quilted waistcoat
> Jeans: Levi's 511 (really old ones)
> Shoes: Magnani





Orgetorix said:


> Trip, that sportcoat fabric is lovely. And I've been jealous of your waistcoat for a long time, but have never been able to find one like it on Ebay.


Nor have I.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> I received my first ever J Press OCBD with button pocket. This is the "trim" fit model. When J Press says "trim", they aren't kidding. I was expecting a BB slim fit. This is much more so. It is a perfect fit, and I am delighted with it. And, the fact that it is made in the USA is a nice touch. Hopefully, these will still be on sale after Christmas. Member "OCBD" has been a bad influence on me! :icon_smile:


Yeah, I'd say that's a slim fit, alright. I could never pull that off (literally as well as figuratively).


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> Oh, ok. Well, now reading it again, I guess it does have an alternative interpretation, but one which would only further push this situation into negativity and back-handed rudeness, and I assumed that was _not_ the intention, so I took the other logical interpretation.
> 
> Just to clarify what has happened:
> 
> - I have been participating in a positive manner on this forum for a few weeks; I have commented on other peoples photos and I am always courteous
> - I submitted a photo of myself a few days ago for some feedback; you all were very helpful
> - I commented on an outfit someone wore; I said I liked it and asked whether they had ever thought of doing "X" differently
> - That person responded extremely rudely
> - I, and a few other people, pointed out that the response was very rude
> - Instead of settling things down, many people jumped on the side of the person who was rude, presumably because he is part of your group
> 
> It takes strength of character to stand up for gentlemanly behaviour as the norm and to hold _everybody_ to that standard, even if it is sometimes uncomfortable to confront people within your core group. It is no surprise that bullying is such a problem with youths these days, as adults are clearly not immune from the same mentality.
> 
> Again, I am not going to stop participating on the forum, so unless people engage themselves and others as gentlemen would, and do not bully, then the conversation is sure to devolve once again. This is an opportunity for everybody to be _honest_ with themselves, and to recognize that sometimes we all fall short of the behaviour we would ideally espouse.


wr, you condemn rudeness, but have you not considered that your own behaviour might be considered rude and this is what prompts sharp responses?

In the most recent incident, you disrupted the discourse with misconceived comments about someone who displays some of the best pattern matching and colour co-ordination skills in this thread. And you do this as a manifest neophyte. To 'grade' K Street as a B plus is rather like that obnoxious undergraduate on a solid 2:II who presumes to correct the professor. That is, in my view, a form of rudeness.

In fairness, you have become more receptive to views in the Fashion Forum. But there's something very 'cute' about your 'shucks, I'm just innocently participating' schtick. And, no, I don't mean that in a good way.


----------



## Balfour

FiscalDean said:


> Thanks Balfour, the shoes yesterday were black, however I do have the Park Avenue in Merlot also. I've been thinking of buying a pair in dark brown. I'll have to include that purchase in next year's budget.


Thanks. As you are no doubt aware, the English have a thing about brown shoes and dark suits.(*) I was wondering whether black shoes were "trad".

One more rarely sees conservative business dress variations of trad here - it's good to see some variety.

(*) I started a thread some time ago to see if the consensus had changed over here: Shaver will weigh in with his perspective, but the majority view was that it has not. This is from solely a 'social acceptability' perspective, not an aesthetic one. I would enjoy the freedom to wear the right sort of brown shoes with dark suits.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Balfour said:


> wr, you condemn rudeness, but have you not considered that your own behaviour might be considered rude and this is what prompts sharp responses?


I had not, as I was careful to phrase my comment in a way that _ I_ would find respectful, but if I did offend him or anybody with that comment (which has not been stated), I sincerely apologize.


----------



## Balfour

wrwhiteknight said:


> I had not, as I was careful to phrase my comment in a way that _ I_ would find respectful, but if I did offend him or anybody with that comment (which has not been stated), I sincerely apologize.


I think I just did (state it), and your response to Trip was too cute by half.

I would encourage you to think about what I said (undergraduate / professor). But I'm out after this post, as I don't want another argy-bargy with you.


----------



## FLMike

wrwhiteknight said:


> I quite agree that rudeness is the common factor, and I applaud you standing up to say that this cannot continue. I second this sentiment.


I'm fairly certain that's not the common factor Trip was referring to.


----------



## Trip English

Wrwhiteknight has made it very clear that his capacity for self reflection is as well developed as his sartorial taste. 

BAM. 

I'm sure I've just earned myself an eight paragraph rumination on gentlemanliness.


----------



## hookem12387

stcolumba, that shirt looks awesome.I wish J Press offered a full range of sleeve lengths, but looks like my 36 is out the window.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Topsider said:


> Yeah, I'd say that's a slim fit, alright. I could never pull that off (literally as well as figuratively).


Clever, Topsider! That had me laughing.


----------



## Topsider




----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Thanks. As you are no doubt aware, the English have a thing about brown shoes and dark suits.(*) I was wondering whether black shoes were "trad".
> 
> One more rarely sees conservative business dress variations of trad here - it's good to see some variety.
> 
> (*) I started a thread some time ago to see if the consensus had changed over here: Shaver will weigh in with his perspective, but the majority view was that it has not. This is from solely a 'social acceptability' perspective, not an aesthetic one. I would enjoy the freedom to wear the right sort of brown shoes with dark suits.


In the interests of parity I will note that whilst Balfour's experience is assuredly applicable within the conservative London professions, still, in other major English cities and less conservative professions the right sort of brown shoes carry no stigma.


----------



## buddyx7

Prissy bickering dandies, who couldn't see that one coming! Could we please just get back to the glam shots.


----------



## TSWalker

buddyx7 said:


> Prissy bickering dandies, who couldn't see that one coming! Could we please just get back to the glam shots.


Sorry to derail this thread, gents, but this may be the greatest first post I have ever seen.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

TSWalker said:


> Sorry to derail this thread, gents, but this may be the greatest first post I have ever seen.


Seconded, even at my expense!


----------



## ArtVandalay

It may be that username's first post, but I'm willing to bet it's not the first post of the man behind the keyboard.



TSWalker said:


> Sorry to derail this thread, gents, but this may be the greatest first post I have ever seen.


----------



## Shaver

ArtVandalay said:


> It may be that username's first post, but I'm willing to bet it's not the first post of the man behind the keyboard.


Please elaborate....... :icon_smile:


----------



## lbv2k

ArtVandalay said:


> It may be that username's first post, but I'm willing to bet it's not the first post of the man behind the keyboard.


Clever man :icon_smile:


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> Please elaborate....... :icon_smile:


I believe ArtVandelay is suggesting that buddyx7 may be a "sock puppet" for an existing member.


----------



## stcolumba

Memo to self: must get a rich, green bow tie before Christmas.

This looks wonderful, *Topsider*.


----------



## lbv2k

wrwhiteknight said:


> I quite agree that rudeness is the common factor, and I applaud you standing up to say that this cannot continue. I second this sentiment.


Sorry to get involved, but here is my take and I hope this ends it all.
Wrwhiteknight, you volunteered by yourself not to comment on K Street's pictures anymore. Billax asked that you add him to the list. Others may request that you add them to the "no comment" list as they see fit OR they see nothing wrong in your critique.
All you have to do is to grant these requests and everyone will be happy.
I love this thread a lot as I have gained valuable insight looking at it. This bickering is not helping the value of this thread.
Just sayin'


----------



## TSWalker

Billax said:


> I believe ArtVandelay is suggesting that TSWalker may be a "sock puppet" for an existing member.


Only my proctologist knows for sure... and he says no. Can we go back to pretty pictures now?

(Billax, thanks for the correction. I could never be that clever).


----------



## Shaver

Billax said:


> I believe ArtVandelay is suggesting that TSWalker may be a "sock puppet" for an existing member.


Oh Goodness! I've seen members mention of that kind of thing but presumed it was an 'urban myth'. Do we really have that type of activity on here?


----------



## Orgetorix

This jacket is an odd mutt from a small-town clothier in Kentucky horse country. Very natural shoulder and sack cut, but with side vents, ticket pocket, and 2 buttons.


----------



## Trip English

Balfour's analogy of a student/professor dynamic is instructive. It is entirely inappropriate for a student to continuously pipe up and critique the professor or attempt to wrest control of the discussion. It is even more inappropriate when the student does not possess even the faintest grasp of the subject matter. 

Wrwhiteknight - your conduct since coming on board has tested the patience and decorum of some of our most exemplary members. Your need to combat legitimate criticism of your attire, which is at the far left tail of the learning curve to be sure, with paragraph after paragraph of sophistry is annoying. Your need to participate with a post count that exceeds some of our most active established members also makes your conduct impossible to ignore. Your decision to begin offering critiques to members whose reputations as gifted dressers have been well established clearly represented the last straw for several people. 

Everyone can be redeemed if they care to be. It would be a shame if you decided that you would continue to post on your own terms and further cement the reputation you've developed. There'd be no point. You'd be closing yourself off from those who have the most to offer you. You are clearly in need of guidance and your membership here implies that you'd like to pursue the art of dress along with the rest of us, but you need to tone it down. 

In the first few days you would criticize members who offered you advice on how to improve your dress and you basically demanded citations. Had you joined on, spent some time reading through key threads, participated in some discussions down thread, and kept an eye on things in general you wouldn't need to demand that people keep expanding their points until they drift into the air. There's possibly more good actionable advice on how to dress on these forums than any library or competing forum. If you would pull your head out of your corduroys you'd see that. 

Now please throw all your clothes away and do everything we tell you.


----------



## Ensiferous

I (we?) hope that those words of the defendant will finalize the closing arguments, and that the plaintiff can resist further tiring an already fatigued jury.


----------



## nerdykarim

pocket square obscured by arm.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> This jacket is an odd mutt from a small-town clothier in Kentucky horse country. Very natural shoulder and sack cut, but with side vents, ticket pocket, and 2 buttons.


I've decided the two button sack is my favorite cut. It's a shame it is also among the most rare.

Everything goes well with everything with the exception of the shirt collar. It stands out as incongruous to the rest of an otherwise excellent composition.


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> I've decided the two button sack is my favorite cut. It's a shame it is also among the most rare.


To be honest, it's mine, too. Custom is probably the only way to get one these days. I think I'd pass on the dual exhaust and ticket pocket, though.

That's some nice-looking fabric, and the grenadine tie is the perfect foil for that pattern.


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Everything goes well with everything with the exception of the shirt collar. It stands out as incongruous to the rest of an otherwise excellent composition.


Given the jacket's English influences, I think it works.


----------



## drlivingston

Orgetorix said:


> Very natural shoulder and sack cut, but with side vents, ticket pocket, and 2 buttons.


It's a great jacket and, altogether, a very nice looking rig. I, too, was going to comment on the scarcity of the elusive 2-button sack. I thing that the "dual exhaust" and the ticket pocket add to the character of the piece.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Jacket and Tie
L L Bean OCBD
Lyle & Scott Fairisle Vest
Land's End Pants
Nordstrom Shoes


----------



## drlivingston

^^^The Hall of Colored Marbles is making me dizzy.


----------



## Balfour

drlivingston said:


> ^^^The Hall of Colored Marbles is making me dizzy.


:biggrin2: I was going to say that the jumper and the floor were too matchy matchy (very much in jest, of course!).

(Seriously, great stuff.)


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers Jacket and Tie
> L L Bean OCBD
> Lyle & Scott Fairisle Vest
> Land's End Pants
> Nordstrom Shoes


Classic look, Roycru. I'm always impressed!


----------



## Roycru

Thank you everyone for your kind comments and here I am, same museum (The Getty Villa), and the same Brooks Brothers blazer (before I removed the club patch and changed the buttons), in the late 70's.  This was before the Getty Center opened. This exhibit moved there after the Getty Center opened.


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments and here I am, same museum (The Getty Villa), and the same Brooks Brothers blazer (before I removed the club patch and changed the buttons), in the late 70's. This was before the Getty Center opened. This exhibit moved there after the Getty Center opened.


Great "time travel" photo, Roycru! I have a small conceit about wardrobe pieces I've owned - and worn - for more than 40 years, but I'm a piker compared to the inventory you have of the old stuff!


----------



## KevinP

WouldaShoulda said:


> This outfit is less kitschy than the first, thus I rate it an improvement.
> 
> ...provided the jacket closes properly.


It does, and a pocket square was added after the photo was taken.


----------



## Shaver

If ever the veracity of our oft-repeated claims, to a notion of timeless style and the value of quality purchases, were to be doubted then these two companion photos stand as clear and irrefutable evidence to the merit of our beliefs. Roycru, thank you for sharing this.



Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers Jacket and Tie
> L L Bean OCBD
> Lyle & Scott Fairisle Vest
> Land's End Pants
> Nordstrom Shoes





Roycru said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments and here I am, same museum (The Getty Villa), and the same Brooks Brothers blazer (before I removed the club patch and changed the buttons), in the late 70's. This was before the Getty Center opened. This exhibit moved there after the Getty Center opened.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind comments and here I am, same museum (The Getty Villa), and the same Brooks Brothers blazer (before I removed the club patch and changed the buttons), in the late 70's. This was before the Getty Center opened. This exhibit moved there after the Getty Center opened.


Gawd Roycru, you are ABSOLUTELY great!!! As to TRAD, you win!


----------



## Flairball

I'll toss my hat in the ring. Today's digs, including new new shoes.


----------



## Topsider

Bowler hat and spectators...? You have some cojones.  Well done. I'd like to see what you were wearing underneath the topcoat.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Topsider said:


> To be honest, it's mine, too. Custom is probably the only way to get one these days. I think I'd pass on the dual exhaust and ticket pocket, though.
> 
> That's some nice-looking fabric, and the grenadine tie is the perfect foil for that pattern.


Actually, the Andover Shop chiefly sells two-button sacks. They aren't cheap, but they are OTR and are very nice.


----------



## Topsider

Sir Cingle said:


> Actually, the Andover Shop chiefly sells two-button sacks. They aren't cheap, but they are OTR and are very nice.


Really? I didn't know that. I'll have to check 'em out.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Memo to self: must get a rich, green bow tie before Christmas.
> 
> This looks wonderful, *Topsider*.


Thanks! It's from R. Hanauer, if that helps.


----------



## K Street

My eyes!!


----------



## Topsider

^ Just don't stand in the Getty Villa. 

Details on the suit (maker, custom/OTR, new/vintage, etc.)? Love the lapeled vest. Definitely a good choice going with a toned-down shirt/tie combo. I might've even wimped out and used a white linen PS.


----------



## Flairball

Topsider said:


> Bowler hat and spectators...? You have some cojones.  Well done. I'd like to see what you were wearing underneath the topcoat.


Cojones? I don't know about that. I have no idea what I'm doing, and am just trying to string together components that look good.

Beneath the topcoat I'm wearing just a tattersall with a red pheasant motif tie, and my MacKintosh tartan wool scarf.


----------



## K Street

Topsider said:


> ^ Just don't stand in the Getty Villa.
> 
> Details on the suit (maker, custom/OTR, new/vintage, etc.)? Love the lapeled vest. Definitely a good choice going with a toned-down shirt/tie combo. I might've even wimped out and used a white linen PS.


Haha nice. It's actually a "twin set" from J. Press about 6 years ago. I usually just wear the jacket but felt saucy. And I guess I have been leaning a little too heavily on that square lately but it seems to anchor a lot of color experiments.


----------



## Orgetorix

Flairball said:


> I'll toss my hat in the ring. Today's digs, including new new shoes.
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o99/Flairball/Fun stuff/67f8075ba4b00743151dbf649c22edf2.jpg
> 
> https://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o99/Flairball/Fun stuff/00017673a4bc407fb22e4b99089b1588.jpg


Flairball, welcome. First, it's to your credit that you're willing to step up and post pics; most guys never get past the lurking stage.

If I may, let me offer a few thoughts. The first would be this: Beware the "These are all my favorite pieces so I'm going to wear them all together" impulse. It's common, especially when you just start out taking an interest in tailored clothing. Folks end up wearing a mishmash of nice things that just don't work together at all.

In this case, you've got what looks like a fairly nice casual outfit with substantial shoes, casual trousers (can't tell if they're chinos or cords or moleskins or what), a tattersall shirt, and an emblematic tie. Nice beginnings of an English countryside-inspired look. The shoes are unusual but not bad.

However, you've put on a black topcoat and a bowler on top of it all, two pieces that are several notches up the formality scale from the rest of your outfit. If you were in London, a member of the Guards, and wearing that hat and coat with a pinstriped suit, black captoes, and a furled umbrella, you'd fit right in. As it is, though, it's a mixed up jumble.

With the outfit you've got underneath, you should be thinking of a casual jacket like a tweed sportcoat or topcoat, a Barbour waxed cotton jacket, or something like that. And a tweed ivy or 8-panel cap, not the bowler.

The bowler is something you should be especially careful of. They haven't been common for 80+ years, and you're going to get stares when you wear it. If you're going to do it, it needs to be the only interesting thing you're wearing, and the rest of your outfit needs to fit the formality that's inherent in the hat.

Lastly, the sleeves on your coat are too long. They should be long enough to cover your suit sleeves, but not hanging down over your hands.

Hope this helps, and I do hope you keep posting.


----------



## Flairball

Orgetorix, thank you forthe advice. 

A little clarification as the color on the pic (cell phone) isn't very clear. The overcoat, and the bowler are both brown. I went with a brown bowler because I thought it might be less formal. I'm not too concerned with it being an aged fashion. Though I will try to restrict its wearing on days when I up my game. 

The trousers are moleskin.

I have an appropriate sportcoat, but the weather was too warm for a sportcoat and a topcoat, yet too cool for just a sportcoat, so I elected to go topcoat only. Perhaps I should have worn my Barbour waxed cotton coat and my tweed cap. 

The shoes? I was a bit impulsive. I saw them and had to have them. Don't mind going a little over board with the footwear. 

Anyway, I have a lot of clothes in the closet, and I'm willing to learn. Stand by for a few more disasters as I navigate this new horizon.


----------



## Cowtown

I received my first ever J Press OCBD with button pocket. This is the "trim" fit model. When J Press says "trim", they aren't kidding. I was expecting a BB slim fit. This is much more so. It is a perfect fit, and I am delighted with it. And, the fact that it is made in the USA is a nice touch. Hopefully, these will still be on sale after Christmas. Member "OCBD" has been a bad influence on me! :icon_smile:[/QUOTE]

Very nice fit. I am assuming the collar is lined or fused, but thought I would ask.


----------



## CMDC

I agree with the notion that the JPress slim is more slim that Brooks. I got a regular fit JPress ocbd earlier this year and really like the fit--between the BB traditional and slim fits. The JPress slim is moreso. So, it seems that the continuum is:

BB traditional--->JPress regular---->BB slim----->JPress slim


----------



## drlivingston

Flairball said:


> I'll toss my hat in the ring. Today's digs, including new new shoes.


I believe that I can see a hint of tattersall and maybe a pheasant emblematic??


----------



## CMDC

KStreet--I remember seeing that duo in JPress several times and thinking I don't have the guts to pull that off. Kudos to you.

Also, IIRC, that set is thick enough to take a bullet.


----------



## FiscalDean

Shaver said:


> Ultra fine stripe in the weave of the blue shirt, red tie moderated by the perfectly spaced repeated motif, and (upon close inspection of the second image) a discreet pin-stripe to the suit. A first rate combination, very smart. As with Topsider I'd say a flash of PS would look really natural with this rig.
> 
> What colour exactly is the suit FiscalDean, dark charcoal or dark navy? Also the tie knot, that's a half-windsor right?


Shaver, thank you for the comments. I'll have to work on the pocket square. The suit is a dark navy pinstripe. The knot is a four in hand.


----------



## Shaver

FiscalDean said:


> Shaver, thank you for the comments. I'll have to work on the pocket square. The suit is a dark navy pinstripe. The knot is a four in hand.


I had hoped you would be able to advise it was a dark navy, splendid choice.

The knot is a four in hand, really? Oh, now if I could get a four in hand to look that smart I'd be tempted to stray from my beloved half-windsor. My four in hand attempts always look very amateurish. Yours, on the other hand, is as good as I've seen. What's your secret?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC - BB Fitzgerald
Pants - Jos. A Bank
Shirt - Best Custom Shirt.com
Tie - Atkinsons Wool Challis by way of O'Connells
Shoes - AE Cordovan Hamilton


----------



## FiscalDean

Shaver said:


> I had hoped you would be able to advise it was a dark navy, splendid choice.
> 
> The knot is a four in hand, really? Oh, now if I could get a four in hand to look that smart I'd be tempted to stray from my beloved half-windsor. My four in hand attempts always look very amateurish. Yours, on the other hand, is as good as I've seen.
> 
> What's your secret?


I'm not sue I have a secret, I think it may be a matter of the tie maker and the materials they use to line the tie. That partcular tie is an inexpensive tie fro 20 years ago.


----------



## Shaver

One other basic lesson which is evident in this picture - notice Roycru and gentleman in the background are wearing the same trousers. And yet, observe how much *better* they look on Roycru. The difference proper fit and a decent pressing makes cannot be underestimated.


----------



## Trad-ish

I doubt roycru would wear pants with a zipper on the back pocket but I concede your point. It's a classic example of what to wear versus what not to wear.


----------



## The Rambler

yeah, the guy in back appears to be wearing those schlumpy nylon things that don't even come in lengths, just m-l-xl, while Roy is wearing Lands Ends chinos, which get hemmed by the quarter inch. This does not detract from the truth of shaver's point.


----------



## 44Blue

next attempt at posting photos



Southwick for Allen Collins SC
Brooks shirt and tie


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ensiferous: That is one very, very handsome jacket and you wear it so well...a great look for the day!


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> I agree with the notion that the JPress slim is more slim that Brooks. I got a regular fit JPress ocbd earlier this year and really like the fit--between the BB traditional and slim fits. The JPress slim is moreso. So, it seems that the continuum is:
> 
> BB traditional--->JPress regular---->BB slim----->JPress slim


I've noticed that the new BB slims are more trim than the older model. Still, a J Press slim is more so than the new BB slim.

Ensiferous's plaid sport coat and tie are the bee's knees. Absolutely splendid.


----------



## CMDC

I've always loved that JPress brownwatch. They had it marked way down a while back and I didn't pull the trigger. Bad move on my part.


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> I've always loved that JPress brownwatch. They had it marked way down a while back and I didn't pull the trigger. Bad move on my part.


Me too, me too.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks, men. 

Looking good 44Blue.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Flairball said:


> Orgetorix, thank you forthe advice.
> 
> A little clarification as the color on the pic (cell phone) isn't very clear. The overcoat, and the bowler are both brown. I went with a brown bowler because I thought it might be less formal. I'm not too concerned with it being an aged fashion. Though I will try to restrict its wearing on days when I up my game.
> 
> The trousers are moleskin.
> 
> I have an appropriate sportcoat, but the weather was too warm for a sportcoat and a topcoat, yet too cool for just a sportcoat, so I elected to go topcoat only. Perhaps I should have worn my Barbour waxed cotton coat and my tweed cap.
> 
> The shoes? I was a bit impulsive. I saw them and had to have them. Don't mind going a little over board with the footwear.
> 
> Anyway, I have a lot of clothes in the closet, and I'm willing to learn. Stand by for a few more disasters as I navigate this new horizon.


Notice; this is how one graciously accepts constructive criticism.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

CMDC said:


> I've always loved that JPress brownwatch. They had it marked way down a while back and I didn't pull the trigger. Bad move on my part.


It's difficult to mix and match with. Definately advanced stuff.


----------



## stcolumba

A beloved, old, chunky wool sweater I got in France when I was a college student. The sweater is as old as Zadok, the Priest, but it is still like new.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> The sweater is as old as Zadok, the Priest, but it is still like new.


stcolumba, I show both my religious and musical ignorance simultaneously; does that mean as old as the Handel piece, or as old as the priest? :icon_smile:

Proven, well-fitting old sweaters are great.


----------



## conductor

Today:


----------



## Flairball

Casual today. Running about, but avoiding town. Hardware store, lumber yard, Walmart (gasp!), and a hike in the hills with my dog (yup. Those are hiking boots).










Beneath the sweater









Please forgive the lousy cell phone mirror shots, and my sleepy look. I never look bright following a night in the firehouse.


----------



## leisureclass

Vintage Brooks tweed with a current uni-stripe, Ralphie tie, Corbin Country Wale cords, Walkovers
Not shown: Gloverall toggle coat, Hanna flatcap


----------



## 44Blue

Many thanks, Ensiferous. I admire your style very much.


----------



## Orgetorix

leisureclass said:


> Vintage Brooks tweed with a current uni-stripe, Ralphie tie, Corbin Country Wale cords, Walkovers
> Not shown: Gloverall toggle coat, Hanna flatcap


This is perfect. Well done!


----------



## Brio1

Cowtown said:


> I received my first ever J Press OCBD with button pocket. This is the "trim" fit model. When J Press says "trim", they aren't kidding. I was expecting a BB slim fit. This is much more so. It is a perfect fit, and I am delighted with it. And, the fact that it is made in the USA is a nice touch. Hopefully, these will still be on sale after Christmas. Member "OCBD" has been a bad influence on me! :icon_smile:


Very nice fit. I am assuming the collar is lined or fused, but thought I would ask.[/QUOTE]

I've acquired four in the J Press regular fit. They appear to be lined, but not fused.


----------



## Shaver

Dear all,

might I invite you to comment on my rig (elements as illustrated below) to be found here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1352268#post1352268








P.S if these occasional notices are annoying (because you all check the Fashion Forum WAYWT thread anyway) please let me know and I will cease. I was tempted to post the whole thing here but the other thread needs all the help it can get! :wink2:


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


>


Ensiferous, details on the tie please


----------



## FiscalDean

leisureclass said:


> Vintage Brooks tweed with a current uni-stripe, Ralphie tie, Corbin Country Wale cords, Walkovers
> Not shown: Gloverall toggle coat, Hanna flatcap


That Brooks tweed is fantastic.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the nice words Org and FD. 

I wish you all could have seen the reaction of the middle aged lady standing next to me at the Goodwill when I found that tweed last summer, I almost lost my mind in self contained excitement, and she slowly backed away!


----------



## Billax

44Blue said:


> next attempt at posting photos
> 
> Southwick for Allen Collins SC
> Brooks shirt and tie


Might you be able to post a picture of the entire Sport Coat? From what I can see, I'm lovin' it? Also liked the shoe pic of your Footjoys. Were the shoes paired with the Sport Coat in your rig?

Did Allen Collins recently go out of business? If your jacket is any indication, it must have been fun to shop there!


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> Might you be able to post a picture of the entire Sport Coat? From what I can see, I'm lovin' it? Also liked the shoe pic of your Footjoys. Were the shoes paired with the Sport Coat?
> 
> Did Allen Collins recently go out of business? If your jacket is any indication, it must have been fun to shop there!


Here you go Billax...my best effort --- arm's length iPhone shot further constrained by my limited skills.

Sadly, Allen Collins went out of business several years ago. This jacket was a fortuitious thrift find. I did wear it with the Footjoy tassels and a pair of navy cords.

I got the Footjoys a few years back, thanks to a heads-up from the inestimable Patrick about the company's online discontinuation-of-street-shoes megasale.

Thanks for the inquiry. Your posts are among my very favorites!


----------



## Cowtown

leisureclass - Nice pairing of stripe on stripe.

Shaver - Looks like a great fall rig.


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Casual today. Running about, but avoiding town. Hardware store, lumber yard, Walmart (gasp!), and a hike in the hills with my dog (yup. Those are hiking boots).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beneath the sweater
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please forgive the lousy cell phone mirror shots, and my sleepy look. I never look bright following a night in the firehouse.


I love the top look....and don't feel bad about looking sleepy after the fire shift. I have three uncles that are retired firemen. All looked worn after a 24 hour shift.


----------



## TJN

RL Club Collar
Rugby RL Tie
(After school sloppy)










Rugby RL Spread Collar
Vintage Lands' End tie


----------



## Ensiferous

FiscalDean said:


> Ensiferous, details on the tie please


FiscalDean: Lands End silk knit, 2.5", black, Italy, quite recent -from about 3 yrs ago?

And yes, leisureclass does a mean herringbone Brookstweed.


----------



## Jovan

TJN said:


> RL Club Collar
> Rugby RL Tie
> (After school sloppy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugby RL Spread Collar
> Vintage Lands' End tie


You should participate more in the forum. I love your blog.


----------



## The Rambler

Shaver said:


> Dear all,
> 
> might I invite you to comment on my rig (elements as illustrated below) to be found here:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1352268#post1352268
> View attachment 6219
> 
> 
> P.S if these occasional notices are annoying (because you all check the Fashion Forum WAYWT thread anyway) please let me know and I will cease. I was tempted to post the whole thing here but the other thread needs all the help it can get! :wink2:


That's very fine, Shaver. I've noticed that many of your countrymen, no matter how well dressed, can't pull off something as simple as a trad look, but you do it well.


----------



## The Rambler

Flairball said:


> I'll toss my hat in the ring. Today's digs, including new new shoes.


I love that brown derby, particularly on you, Flair. It just _goes _so well with your face and shape. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## TJN

HTML:







Jovan said:


> You should participate more in the forum. I love your blog.


Thanks for the kind words, Jovan. I'm hoping to make a daily post from now on, I've missed it here!


----------



## Trip English

Seriously, Tom. I can't believe you've only racked up 34 posts. Get it together man.


----------



## Roycru

This probably belongs on "Andy's English Country Forum" but there doesn't seem to be such a Forum...
Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Jacket and Doeskin Vest
Hebden Cord Cavalry Twill Pants
Johnston's Scarf
Brooks Brothers Shirt and Tie
Hush Puppies Shoes


----------



## Pappa

Flairball
Anyway said:


> LOL!! You Go Brother!!


----------



## Pappa

Flairball
Anyway said:


> LOL!! You Go Brother!!


----------



## Orgetorix

'20s themed party


----------



## Roycru

Orgetorix, that's probably the most wonderful picture that has ever been posted anywhere, as your vest doesn't show under your jacket, a horror that one sees all to often now. (I saw that particular horror in a window of a Ralph Lauren store earlier this week.) Thank you for posting the pictures......


----------



## adoucett

Wow, not sure I can compete with that! But here's my offering of the day.. Bow tie Friday!



RL OCBD
Southwick jacket
Not pictured:
Gap stone khakis
Sebagos 

Who else likes the panorama?


----------



## g3dahl

Orgetorix, that is _perfect_.

Details forthcoming, I hope?


----------



## Shaver

A high percentage of the submissions to this thread would qualify for inclusion to a proposed "Andy's English Country Forum". I covet a great many of the garments exhibited here. :icon_smile:

And speaking of envious desire - Roycru's latest sublime contribution. Mainly muted, earthy colours, variegated dogtooth jacket, blue checked shirt, wine and lime tie harmonising, and with a scarf charmingly combining and so consolidating the colours of the whole ensemble. In no way a negative criticism, merely an observation, but I would perhaps have opted for a light blue PS. All in all, this is a classic rig undertaken with great aplomb.



Roycru said:


> This probably belongs on "Andy's English Country Forum" but there doesn't seem to be such a Forum...
> Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed Jacket and Doeskin Vest
> Hebden Cord Cavalry Twill Pants
> Johnston's Scarf
> Brooks Brothers Shirt and Tie
> Hush Puppies Shoes


----------



## stcolumba

Nice bow ties, *Conductor* and *adoucett*!


----------



## Topsider

Nicely done, Org. It doesn't even look like a costume (despite the fact that on this occasion, it was).


----------



## salgy

feeling a little trad-ish today... cross posting this here... 

Shirt: BB
Blazer: BB
Tie: BB (thanks to drlivingston)
Pants: Pendleton blackwatch (thanks leisureclass)
Shoes: AE PA's in burgundy


----------



## leisureclass

You're a four in the hand knot away from perfection Salgy. The trousers look amazing. So glad I talked you into them!


----------



## Trip English

Salgy, that jacket looks 1-2 sizes too large. Have you lost weight recently? I like your color coordination otherwise.


----------



## salgy

Trip English said:


> Salgy, that jacket looks 1-2 sizes too large. Have you lost weight recently? I like your color coordination otherwise.


Trip, no recent weight loss, jacket could come in a little in the waist, but elsewhere it fits quite well... If you are seeing fit issues elsewhere, could it be due to the dreaded self portrait?


----------



## salgy

leisureclass said:


> You're a four in the hand knot away from perfection Salgy. The trousers look amazing. So glad I talked you into them!


I rarely wear a long tie & was taught the 1/2 Windsor when I was really young by my grandfather... Whenever i wear a long tie, i just tie it how i was taught... As a daily bow tie wearer, I'm just glad I remember how to tie a long tie!


----------



## Trip English

I'm seeing it most severely in the chest and shoulder. Would be interesting to see a shot with arms at your sides. You can always crop your head out using Photobucket or something.


----------



## Trip English




----------



## stcolumba

An old, vintage LL Bean sweater. Their "snowflake" variation on the famous Norwegian sweater. 100% wool.
On my way to church to find just the right pastoral music of JS Bach that conveys comfort and hope for tomorrow's liturgy. God help this country! And God, be good to the victims and their families.


----------



## Jovan

salgy said:


> I rarely wear a long tie & was taught the 1/2 Windsor when I was really young by my grandfather... Whenever i wear a long tie, i just tie it how i was taught... As a daily bow tie wearer, I'm just glad I remember how to tie a long tie!


Try the four in hand, you'll like it.



Trip English said:


>


Oops, I'm sorry sir, I seem to have bumped into you.


----------



## salgy

Trip English said:


> I'm seeing it most severely in the chest and shoulder. Would be interesting to see a shot with arms at your sides. You can always crop your head out using Photobucket or something.


alright... here you go... curious to hear what you think... sorry about the links, for whatever reason photobucket links will not post for me, i get an "invalid url" error every time...

front shot
side shot
back shot

*disclaimer: i am honestly looking at this as a learning oportunity & not trying to start trouble... looking at these on my monitor, i think i have to agree with the chest being to big... the shoulders, however, the fit feels spot-on, and looks decent to me... maybe your trad eyes are not used to seeing padding :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Trip English

Salgy, I think you're right. The padded shoulders appear to be the issue. For its cut the fit looks good. Actually much better than the position of the original photo.


----------



## Shaver

salgy said:


> alright... here you go... curious to hear what you think... sorry about the links, for whatever reason photobucket links will not post for me, i get an "invalid url" error every time...
> 
> front shot
> side shot
> back shot
> 
> *disclaimer: i am honestly looking at this as a learning oportunity & not trying to start trouble... looking at these on my monitor, i think i have to agree with the chest being to big... the shoulders, however, the fit feels spot-on, and looks decent to me... maybe your trad eyes are not used to seeing padding :icon_smile_big:


Perhaps a smidgen tight around the waist and a teeny touch loose across the shoulders but sometimes this can just be resultant of an awkward, self-conscious, stance when having the photos taken*.

A well executed tie knot and, as Trip has said, your colour co-ordination is first rate in this combination.

* a scenario, by the way, that I am all too familiar with :redface:

.
.

.
.


----------



## salgy

Trip English said:


> Salgy, I think you're right. The padded shoulders appear to be the issue. For its cut the fit looks good. Actually much better than the position of the original photo.


thanks Trip... i was scared there for a minute... thinking that nothing in my closet fit! most of my wardrobe is not trad, so i normally do not post here, but felt that the outfit was trad enough to justify the post...


----------



## Trip English

I agree that this outfit was a good fit for this thread. Looks like it suits you!


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig. I've been out running errands with the wife, and now I'm off to the pub for a few Christmas pints with the guys from the rugby club. The tie will not be joining us at the pub.










Barbour tattersall 
Brooks bros mole skin trousers
Jonathan Richard wool tie
Jimmy Hourinan waist coat
Clark's ??? Shoes
Barbour waxed cotton coat
Barbour tweed cap

Wish I had a contrasting item,...but I don't.

This outfit could probably be cross posted in the country attire thread.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I have heard the question "have you lost weight recently" asked a few times in my life, but I've never seen a response that resembles the above conversation.

No pics from me today, because I'm dressed terribly -- being an usher isn't so bad, but wearing black pleated chinos is.


----------



## Jovan

Some stuff from the last week. A pair of desert boots is looking really good right about now, these old loafers are being worn too much.


----------



## knucklehead

^Love the tweed and trou combo Jovan! If you ever decide to get rid of that 40L jacket let me know.


----------



## Ensiferous

Flairball said:


> Wish I had a contrasting item,...but I don't.
> 
> This outfit could probably be cross posted in the country attire thread.


I think the lack of a strongly contrasting item looks fine in a field/country outfit.

The moleskins look very good, Flairball - great color.


----------



## Hardiw1

Ensiferous said:


> I think the lack of a strongly contrasting item looks fine in a field/country outfit.
> 
> The moleskins look very good, Flairball - great color.


Agreed, don't force a contrasting item when there's no need. The field/country look can get a lot of its contrast from patterns instead of throwing in a contrasting color that takes away from the look.


----------



## Jovan

knucklehead said:


> ^Love the tweed and trou combo Jovan! If you ever decide to get rid of that 40L jacket let me know.


Thanks. But I'm not giving it up anytime soon.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Jacket and yellow and white OCBD
Lancaster Saxony Tweed tie
Polo Embroidered Cord pants and Fairisle Sweater Vest
Hush Puppies shoes


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater and shirt: Brooks Bros
Trousers: Epaulet
Shoes: Ferragamo

Hymnal: d'une meme voix (Quebec)


----------



## salgy

Feeling a little trad-y today... Headed out to the new gastropub to watch my Patriots play

Jacket: BB 
Shirt: BB
Sweater: would rather not say... ***
Tie: vineyard vines *
Chinos: BB
Shoes: AE patriots in burgundy with combo sole**



* first attempt at a FIH, be gentle
** left shoe turned over to showcase sole, no, I don't bend that way
*** sweater is from express... Someone years ago thought i should have a gift card to express... the only thing that fit was that sweater... i keep it around because it's 100% merino & made in Italy


----------



## Topsider

salgy said:


> Feeling a little trad-y today... Headed out to the new gastropub to watch my Patriots play
> 
> Jacket: BB
> Shirt: BB
> Sweater: would rather not say... ***
> Tie: vineyard vines *
> Chinos: BB
> Shoes: AE patriots in burgundy with combo sole**
> 
> * first attempt at a FIH, be gentle
> ** left shoe turned over to showcase sole, no, I don't bend that way
> *** sweater is from express... Someone years ago thought i should have a gift card to express... the only thing that fit was that sweater... i keep it around because it's 100% merino & made in Italy


You wore the right tie. 

As for the knot, a shirt collar with a little more tie space would showcase it better.

The sweater looks a little large to wear under a jacket. To be honest, sweater vests are probably a better choice, unless you're going for a "country look" (which you aren't with a navy blazer). That way, you don't have to deal with the sleeves sticking out.

Love the shoes and argyles.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan: AE is knocking out those leather-soled desert boot-ish chukkas they had for like $150 right now -- none in my size, or I'd have amended a Christmas list.


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan: AE is knocking out those leather-soled desert boot-ish chukkas they had for like $150 right now -- none in my size, or I'd have amended a Christmas list.


You mean these?


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> Some stuff from the last week. A pair of desert boots is looking really good right about now, these old loafers are being worn too much.


The jacket, ocbd and sweater look sharp, Jovan. Are you wearing the Mercer?


----------



## salgy

Topsider said:


> You wore the right tie.
> 
> As for the knot, a shirt collar with a little more tie space would showcase it better.
> 
> The sweater looks a little large to wear under a jacket. To be honest, sweater vests are probably a better choice, unless you're going for a "country look" (which you aren't with a navy blazer). That way, you don't have to deal with the sleeves sticking out.
> 
> Love the shoes and argyles.


Thanks topsider... I lived for 20+ years in Massachusetts & have always rooted for the "home" teams...

This is the first time I have ever worn a OCBD with a tie, didnt know that there were collar spread options :icon_pale: the shirt is a "regular" sized BB (S,M,L, etc) and the sleeves of the shirt are too long themselves, I tried to tuck the sweater sleeve inside the shirt sleeve... Bad idea... Might just lose the jacket & go without


----------



## Topsider

salgy said:


> This is the first time I have ever worn a OCBD with a tie, didnt know that there were collar spread options :icon_pale: the shirt is a "regular" sized BB (S,M,L, etc)


That might be part of the problem. Although BB OCBDs are my favorites, their alpha-sized shirts aren't ideal for wearing with ties. The collars tend to be too large most of the time.

Here's a nice graphic that illustrates "tie space."


----------



## K Street




----------



## FLMike

^I'll let the resident experts weigh in on K's latest, but to my eye, while I can buy into the pattern matching, the colors seem to be doing more fighting than harmonizing. I'm a big fan of yours, but this is my least favorite of your recent rigs. Still, kudos for having the chops and the wherewithal to attempt something I could never dare to. (Plus, here in FL I'd suffocate beneath all those heavy layers.....tweed is not an indigenous species down here!)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Topsider said:


> You mean these?


Bingo. I had something going on in my life that precluded me taking the two minutes it would have to post a link, but I can't recall want it was.


----------



## K Street

Agreed. This one did look better in person but was still a little too ambitious.



FLCracka said:


> ^I'll let the resident experts weigh in on K's latest, but to my eye, while I can buy into the pattern matching, the colors seem to be doing more fighting than harmonizing. I'm a big fan of yours, but this is my least favorite of your recent rigs. Still, kudos for having the chops and the wherewithal to attempt something I could never dare to. (Plus, here in FL I'd suffocate beneath all those heavy layers.....tweed is not an indigenous species down here!)


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press blazer
BB broadcloth buttondown
Lands End tie

green and white --- Sandy Hook Elementary School colors


----------



## Jovan

That's a great forest green blazer. Doeskin?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan: AE is knocking out those leather-soled desert boot-ish chukkas they had for like $150 right now -- none in my size, or I'd have amended a Christmas list.





Topsider said:


> You mean these?


Thanks for the heads up, guys! You're awesome. I'm sure these are made to a higher standard than Clark's, though the toe profile seems a bit narrow and flat. But maybe I'll give it a go anyway. They'll probably last quite a while and be comfortable to boot.



Brio1 said:


> The jacket, ocbd and sweater look sharp, Jovan. Are you wearing the Mercer?


That's actually a Ratio Clothing OCBD, which I recommend, though their default button-down is a bit short for most Trad tastes. However, at 3" it still has longer points than the current BB Clifford, more roll, and you can ask them to add a back button or make the points longer. Actually, you can ask them to do all sorts of things through email, including making the shirt to specified dimensions for an even better fit. (Which I'd recommend, as the Slim Fit is VERY slim. Or just try the Classic Fit at first, which is more equivalent to a BB Slim.) Eric's a great guy when it comes to customer service.

Anyways, Mercer's button-down has some more roll, no lining in the collar, and the points are 7/16" longer. I like their shirts quite a lot, but they can be a tad pricey when you factor in shipping and the default fit is quite blousey if you're a trim guy like me. On top of that, it actually costs MORE to have less fabric in the body. Only real drawback IMO, but their shirts are quite well made and the fabric is second to none when it comes to classic, heavy oxford.

The sweater is a vintage L.L.Bean Shetland, made in England. (Thanks to the Trad Thrift Exchange. I forget who sent it, sorry!) I love it except how the collar tends to slide up and _eat my neck_.  I know Trip prefers this, but I like at least my collar button to show.



Topsider said:


> That might be part of the problem. Although BB OCBDs are my favorites, their alpha-sized shirts aren't ideal for wearing with ties. The collars tend to be too large most of the time.
> 
> Here's a nice graphic that illustrates "tie space."


Indeed. Alpha sized shirts, even though the stated measurements may match up to one's own, generally tend to have collars not suitable for wearing with a tie. Somehow never looks right.



FLCracka said:


> ^I'll let the resident experts weigh in on K's latest, but to my eye, while I can buy into the pattern matching, the colors seem to be doing more fighting than harmonizing. I'm a big fan of yours, but this is my least favorite of your recent rigs. Still, kudos for having the chops and the wherewithal to attempt something I could never dare to. (Plus, here in FL I'd suffocate beneath all those heavy layers.....tweed is not an indigenous species down here!)


The pink uni stripe with another outfit would look good, but I think it's the only weak link here.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the heads up, guys! You're awesome. I'm sure these are made to a higher standard than Clark's, though the toe profile seems a bit narrow and flat. But maybe I'll give it a go anyway. They'll probably last quite a while and be comfortable to boot.


No prob. I find Clarks have a rather flat toe as well.

Regarding K Street's look, I thought the pink unistripe worked well with the jacket -- I would serious consider (if my wardrobe were anything like a match for K Street's) the same but with a solid wool tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. It has been a crazy busy weekend. Nothing interesting, but i wanted to say hey.


----------



## conductor

Today:


----------



## drlivingston

K Street said:


>


I rarely comment on another's clothing choices. However, I felt compelled to weigh-in on this particular choice. I really like it. The color palatte and choice of patterns are complicated, yet pleasing. The PS provides a great touch of pattern negativity on the overall landscape of the jacket. I do not see a lapse in harmony... I see a delightful sense of sartorial syncopation.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Agreed. This one did look better in person but was still a little too ambitious.


I think the key is the color of the stripe in the shirt. Some have suggested that it's pink. I thought it looked brown, or maybe orange. What color is it?


----------



## K Street

Topsider said:


> I think the key is the color of the stripe in the shirt. Some have suggested that it's pink. I thought it looked brown, or maybe orange. What color is it?


It's the Brooks "red" stripe. Basically pink.

This is one of my newer jackets so I'm still learning what color(s) it is. I usually only discover the colors actually IN a tweed by experimenting with which colors go WITH it.

I think I came close but agree with others that this shirt and this tie together don't mix. The shirt with a different tie or the tie with a different shirt, maybe, but not these together.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers Camel Hair Jacket and yellow and white OCBD
> Lancaster Saxony Tweed tie
> Polo Embroidered Cord pants and Fairisle Sweater Vest
> Hush Puppies shoes
> View attachment 6238


Love the combo!!

Shirt is showing too much cuff and I'm not confident the shoes do justice to the rest of the outfit.


----------



## The Rambler

Heading downtown to shake the money tree:


----------



## Ensiferous

I felt inspired by Luciano Barbera's quote: "The blazer reminds me that Summer will come again."


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous: That golden, striped BB tie is a classic.
Rambler: Grey on grey on grey works for me. That suit has an understated touch of class.
It would be neat to see OCBD's sock drawer.
Conductor is looking very crisp, today.


----------



## ds23pallas

A lot of dad's hand-me-downs for on a Sunday drive: Shetland argyle V-neck 1960's, Gloverall duffle 1971, 1964 Heuer Carrera watch and a 1960 Porsche from his university days.


----------



## Ensiferous

^Great collection of vintage items, ds23pallas.


----------



## The Rambler

Ensiferous: debonair
ds: my all-time favorite car, love that Gloverall
StC: thanks for not saying "boring." Almost went with the bright red socks, but thought better of it.


----------



## Trip English

Ensiferous - that looks like a great fit on that DB blazer. Great look overall. 

DS- beautiful car and a great outfit.


----------



## dorji

Ah DS! one of my favorite posters, looking great as always. Beautiful car.


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean everything. I guess I just grabbed the first things I could find on the shelf.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Some very nice stuff, guys. Love the tie, Dorji.

The Shaggy Dog makes a rare appearance at work:


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks, gents.

dorji, great outfit.


----------



## Jovan

Sir Cingle said:


> Some very nice stuff, guys. Love the tie, Dorji.
> 
> The Shaggy Dog makes a rare appearance at work:
> 
> View attachment 6243


Seems like we have similar work "uniforms", Sir C!


----------



## Brio1

ds23pallas said:


> A lot of dad's hand-me-downs for on a Sunday drive: Shetland argyle V-neck 1960's, Gloverall duffle 1971, 1964 Heuer Carrera watch and a 1960 Porsche from his university days.


This is first-rate. Well done, sir.


----------



## Brio1

Sir Cingle said:


> Some very nice stuff, guys. Love the tie, Dorji.
> 
> The Shaggy Dog makes a rare appearance at work:
> 
> View attachment 6243


Nice color. My next Shaggy Dog acquisition will be in green: https://www.jpressonline.com/sweaters_shaggy_dog_detail.php?id=PLAINM144GRN


----------



## Roycru

WouldaShoulda said:


> Love the combo!!
> 
> Shirt is showing too much cuff and I'm not confident the shoes do justice to the rest of the outfit.


Thank you. I usually wear a 15 1/2-32 shirt. That particular shirt, a Brooks Brothers yellow and white striped oxford cloth button down, is one of those 15 1/2-32-33 shirts, which seem to be more 33 than 32.

The shoes have the advantage of having rubber soles and are fairly water-resistant, so I sometimes wear them on drizzly days. It's the sort of shoe that you don't mind wearing if you step in a puddle or get splashed by a passing car.

Thanks Again,


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Brio. I'm thinking of bright yellow for my next Shaggy Dog. But I may get a shetland from O'Connell's instead. I love my Shaggy Dog, but it is *so* warm.

Jovan, I guess I'm in good company! But only very rarely do I not wear a coat and tie to work.


----------



## Jovan

Wearing a coat and tie to my current place of employment would get me a lot of smart alecky comments, not to mention treated with suspicion. "Business casual" no longer means what it used to, especially in the southwest.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, BB Golden Fleece
Shirt, Paul Fredrick Broadcloth
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## K Street

Any better?


----------



## K Street

dorji said:


> Ah DS! one of my favorite posters, looking great as always. Beautiful car.


Liking this. I love how shawl cardigans pair just as well with flannels as with cords. Can't say the same for most sport coats.


----------



## leisureclass

Classic stuff all around. Here's me today:

















On top:
Vintage all around, Sero purist OCBD, BB Santa Emblematic, Andover shop tweed sack
On Bottom:
Corbin and Bean chukkas


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous:

Very close to one of my ideal trad looks -- but the DB blazer is like playing it on "hard" difficulty.

ds:

You (and your dad) are the man.

K Street:

I really like that sweater with the coat, and the tie is great too. If the shirt is an ecru oxford and your photo isn't getting the texture across, then I think it's a really nice combination. If the shirt is a pinpoint or poplin or something, then it's not quite right.

Leisureclass: 

I thought that was a Bean Boot tie with Bean Boots, which would be the most hardcore thing imaginable.

Dorji:

I like the fox tie. J Press?


----------



## drlivingston

leisureclass said:


> Classic stuff all around. Here's me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On top:
> Vintage all around, Sero purist OCBD, BB Santa Emblematic, Andover shop tweed sack
> On Bottom:
> Corbin and Bean chukkas


I like it, LC! It has a... well, it's almost a subdued energy. It's not aggressive, but it has a certain rugged functionality. The Andover sack is quite handsome and gives the ensemble a timeless appeal. Whereas, the Bean chuks give it a solid feel of authenticity. The pocket square and the tie have plenty of individuality but seem to harmonize with all of the other components. Not that my opinion really counts around here, but, I really like the effort!
robert
(after Christmas, you can always switch to a tie with a cat sitting on a man's head :biggrin


----------



## Shaver

Personally I didn't object to the last combination.

However, this is superb work. Really well judged colours, contrasts and patterns to be found here. That pocket square, *especially*, is gorgeous - I want one! To anyone who might doubt the power of an artfully applied PS, to be lynchpin to and elevate an ensemble* then gaze with awe upon K-street's adroitly stuffed pièce de résistance below.

* sorry Rambler :redface:



K Street said:


> Any better?


----------



## FiscalDean

The Rambler said:


> Heading downtown to shake the money tree:


Very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> I felt inspired by Luciano Barbera's quote: "The blazer reminds me that Summer will
> 
> come again."


While a button down with a double breasted coat is considered inappropriate, you make it work.


----------



## 44Blue

unbranded "shacket"
Brooks OCBD
Huntington Viyella tie


----------



## Orgetorix

Roycru said:


> Thank you. I usually wear a 15 1/2-32 shirt. That particular shirt, a Brooks Brothers yellow and white striped oxford cloth button down, is one of those 15 1/2-32-33 shirts, which seem to be more 33 than 32.


A 32/33 sleeve is always a true 33. They just add another button on the cuff so you can button it tighter and stop it falling down on your hand.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

44Blue said:


> unbranded "shacket"


That's interesting, how long is it??


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Any better?


Indeed! I like that combo a lot.


----------



## 44Blue

WouldaShoulda said:


> That's interesting, how long is it??


It's similar in length to a sport coat, WouldaShoulda.


----------



## The Rambler

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice


Thank you sir: a "fiscal" get-up, indeed.


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> While a button down with a double breasted coat is considered inappropriate, you make it work.


By whom? Messrs Astaire and Grant disagree with this nonsense. However, I think their shirts are either a pinpoint or broadcloth, which meshes well with a worsted suit.

https://levinerwood.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/FredAstaire.jpg

https://cdn.lawyerist.com/lawyerist/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/carygrantbuttondowndoublecuff.jpeg

I'm pretty sure The Lawyerist got that last image from my blog, given I saved it as that exact file name. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## ds23pallas

Thank you for all the compliments, gents. Some more hand-me-downs from dad today. Old (ie "good" 346) BB blazer in green flannel and emblematic tie. Purchased by me BB ecru OCBD, BB gabs, BB argyles and Gucci Classic loafers. All of my adult life I have had a pair of these shoes:


----------



## Ensiferous

^Excellent use of the ecru shirt, a color which unfortunately does not prefer me.

K Street, love the combo as well.


----------



## The Rambler

K: I too think the blue is better, because it brings up the (relatively unusual) blue in the tweed. Then again, I thought the brown was ok.


----------



## CMDC

Tweed 3/2 sack from Joseph Horne of Pittsburgh--recently thrifted vintage piece
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
BB khakis
AE Hancock


----------



## Ensiferous

The actual deep navy of the cords is not reading properly under the warm lighting of these hasty images.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

^^Very sharp Ensiferous. I particularly like the cords and tie.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## The Rambler

ds23pallas said:


> Some more hand-me-downs from dad today. Old (ie "good" 346) BB blazer in green flannel and emblematic tie. Purchased by me BB ecru OCBD, BB gabs, BB argyles and Gucci Classic loafers. All of my adult life I have had a pair of these shoes:


Wonderful green blazer. Those old 346 models, particularly the flannel ones, were great favorites of mine: lost a blue and a gray 3 piece to moths years ago. Wish they still made those. IIrc they were middle of the line, canvassed, very soft shouldered 3/2s, and offered a lot of value for the money.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ds23pallas said:


> Thank you for all the compliments, gents. Some more hand-me-downs from dad today. Old (ie "good" 346) BB blazer in green flannel and emblematic tie. Purchased by me BB ecru OCBD, BB gabs, BB argyles and Gucci Classic loafers. All of my adult life I have had a pair of these shoes:


Simple, laid back, comfortable looking and perfect.


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


Oh, yes!!!


----------



## K Street




----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, JAB from the 80's
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. Royal Oxford
Tie, cheap department store labe
Shoes, AE Fifth Avenue


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> By whom? Messrs Astaire and Grant disagree with this nonsense. However, I think their shirts are either a pinpoint or broadcloth, which meshes well with a worsted suit.
> 
> I was thinking of Mr. Flusser, however considering his image (from some of the photos I've seen posted lately) I'm not sure he's relevant anymore. As I recall, the thought process was that a double breasted coat is more formal and and a BD shirt is more casual. Of course, bending the rules now and then is perfectly accepatable.


----------



## srivats

Excellent proportions on that suit, Org! Who's the maker?


----------



## dexconstruct

Huntington Blue Uni Stripe OCBD
PRL Prospects
Dexter Pennies
PRL Sweater from the awesome drlivingston


----------



## stcolumba

*K street: *Nicely tied bow! My! That is a bright yellow vest--but I like it.


----------



## 44Blue

JAB sport coat
Brooks pinpoint BD and tie


----------



## Orgetorix

srivats said:


> Excellent proportions on that suit, Org! Who's the maker?


Thanks! It's Samuelsohn. In truth, it's on the verge of being too big in the shoulders and chest, but since it doesn't quite look it, I think I can get away with it until I lose a few more pounds.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

44Blue said:


> JAB sport coat
> Brooks pinpoint BD and tie


Excellent collar roll and knot, I like that dimple a lot.


----------



## Billax

I agree, OCBD. To my eyes, 44Blue has provided the Forum with a perfect example of "Liberty Bell" collar roll, knot and knot size, knot angle, and dimple. Well done, 44Blue!


----------



## FLMike

K Street said:


>


Awesome!!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great look, FLCracka. However, your OCBD comes across on my monitor as a green university stripe design. If such is so, I think a navy stripe design for the shirt might have been a better choice...just a thought! In any event, as I said in opening, great look.


----------



## Orgetorix

Polo RL donegal jacket, BB OCBD and Clark trousers, Kountz & Rider tie, Alden-for-BB LHS.


----------



## ds23pallas

All BB, all purchased by me (no hand-me-downs for a change). Shoes are Alden shell:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## The Rambler

Nifty stuff. Org, that's a super Donegal.
Inspired by the yellow sweater vests sported by K St and Billax, nowhere near as neat:


----------



## stcolumba

*Rambler* confirms it! The day of the YELLOW sweater has arrived.

*Org's* sport coat is beautiful. The ticket pocket is very jaunty.


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> I agree, OCBD. To my eyes, 44Blue has provided the Forum with a perfect example of "Liberty Bell" collar roll, knot and knot size, knot angle, and dimple. Well done, 44Blue!


Thank you, OCBD and Billax.


----------



## Himself

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great look, FLCracka. However, your OCBD comes across on my monitor as a green university stripe design. If such is so, I think a navy stripe design for the shirt might have been a better choice...just a thought! In any event, as I said in opening, great look.


Looks blue to me! I love the rumple-ish OCBD and bow peeking out from the fine and dressy sweater and blazer


----------



## Steel Rim

Orgetorix said:


> Alden-for-BB LHS.


Are you entirely happy with the color change on your LHS? I've not seen the penny strap so different from the body... Just sayin'...


----------



## Billax

December 13th









Today's pile:
London Fog raincoat (40 or so years old, pile lining gave up the ghost long ago, buttons re-sewn many times)
Johnstons Cashmere scarf
Press Gun Club check
Press whipcords
AE Walnut Westchesters
Byford Argyles brown with Yellow and Navy diamonds
PRL tie
LE OCBD
Royal Silk PS


----------



## Billax

The pile on the Mannequin.


----------



## Billax

December 14th:
Weather in Durham today: 48º and sunny with Westerly winds at 4 mph.


----------



## Billax

December 17th:





































The bits:
LE 2 button Blazer
LL Bean Shetland vest
Hober Wool tie
Hober Ancient Madder PS
BB OCBD
LE Twills
no name socks
AE Tan Kenwoods
Tan Leather football buttons from MJ Trim
Elbow patches from Domestic Leather Corp.


----------



## Billax

December 19th:
Weather in Durham today: 53º and sunny. Light winds from the West.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, BBGF from the 80's
Shirt, Indvidualized Shirt Co. Royal Oxford
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Rutland
Black lab checking out the proceedings


----------



## 44Blue

Billax, I know you're a lacrosse guy, but in baseball parlance, you just hit for the circuit.


----------



## Topsider

44Blue said:


> Billax, I know you're a lacrosse guy, but in baseball parlance, you just hit for the circuit.


Seconded!


----------



## hookem12387

Cycle? Agreed


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> The pile on the Mannequin.


Bill, it pains me to say this because I've always been a big fan but this combo just does not work. I know we're all here to learn and I want you to get the most out of that lovely jacket. So, for future efforts I'd like to recommend pairing it instead with a red uni-stripe and possibly a navy BB1 tie.


----------



## The Rambler

yeah, cycle.

Bill's outfit works for me.


----------



## 44Blue

hookem12387 said:


> Cycle? Agreed


Cycle it is, hookem. I'm a lacrosse guy too, as my ignorance of baseball terminology indicates!


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> Bill, it pains me to say this because I've always been a big fan but this combo just does not work. I know we're all here to learn and I want you to get the most out of that lovely jacket. So, for future efforts I'd like to recommend pairing it instead with a red uni-stripe and possibly a navy BB1 tie.


Thanks, K Street! Seeing that you and I have nearly identical wardrobes, why don't you give your recommendation a go! I don't have a BB1 tie or a Red uni stripe, but I'm eager to see you wear it. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## Billax

Thanks for the comments and compliments, gents!


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


> Bill, it pains me to say this because I've always been a big fan but this combo just does not work. I know we're all here to learn and I want you to get the most out of that lovely jacket. So, for future efforts I'd like to recommend pairing it instead with a red uni-stripe and possibly a navy BB1 tie.


LOL...! :icon_hailthee:


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> I don't have a BB1 tie or a Red uni stripe, but I'm eager to see you wear it. :icon_smile_big:


With pleasure.

Weather in Washington today: cloudy with a chance of gun-check.










To the tweed room!










Real classy.


----------



## Topsider

^ Looks like you need a security system. Or a doberman.


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


>


Digging the subtle roll on the lapels there. And great outfit of course.



FiscalDean said:


> I was thinking of Mr. Flusser, however considering his image (from some of the photos I've seen posted lately) I'm not sure he's relevant anymore. As I recall, the thought process was that a double breasted coat is more formal and and a BD shirt is more casual. Of course, bending the rules now and then is perfectly accepatable.


I suppose. While I found "Dressing the Man" pretty informative as far as dressing for my complexion and hair colour, I found a lot of the casual wear advice dubious at best. (Knee length socks with shorts? Um, no.) To be fair though, I think both Grant and Astaire's collars had more of a spread than the quintessential Polo Button-Down Collar.



hookem12387 said:


>


Very nice. I wore a tartan tie with my rig to a Christmas party tonight as well.



K Street said:


> With pleasure.
> 
> Weather in Washington today: cloudy with a chance of gun-check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the tweed room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real classy.


Nice combination. And nice looking hangers.


----------



## 44Blue

L.L.Bean Aran cardigan
Brooks broadcloth BD
Robert Talbott repp patchwork tie


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean everything except for the boots (Wolverine 1000s)

Ultimately decided that this should be a birdseye 'n plaid day. Waiting for the snow storm.


----------



## Orgetorix

Steel Rim said:


> Are you entirely happy with the color change on your LHS? I've not seen the penny strap so different from the body... Just sayin'...


Eh, if I could control it I might not choose to have such a dramatic change, but it doesn't bother me that much. I just chalk it up to the natural variation that is part of the charm of shell.

I suppose I could experiment with masking off everything but the strap and leaving them in the sun, but like I said, it doesn't bother me that much.



stcolumba said:


> *Org's* sport coat is beautiful. The ticket pocket is very jaunty.


Thanks!



K Street said:


> Bill, it pains me to say this because I've always been a big fan but this combo just does not work. I know we're all here to learn and I want you to get the most out of that lovely jacket. So, for future efforts I'd like to recommend pairing it instead with a red uni-stripe and possibly a navy BB1 tie.


Crazy talk. That combo works very well.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I often have a hard time making anything other than solid colors work under my Norwegian sweater, but StC rocks it here. Very nice.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> With pleasure.
> 
> Weather in Washington today: cloudy with a chance of gun-check.
> 
> To the tweed room!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real classy.


That fiend!!


----------



## ds23pallas

I get called "schoolboy" often around my office.


----------



## workthatwedo

Billax and hookem have completely different styles yet both make me want to burn my wardrobe and start from scratch.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## wrwhiteknight

I am trying to learn from this interchange between two people whose dress seems respected here, and I believe I have picked the two outfits that are being compared.

Firstly, I do not understand how the second is an attempt at a modification of the first, and my understanding is that was the intention.

Secondly, the first outfit has many excellently matched yet varied aspects of colour, tone and texture, while the second does not flow as well to my eye. None of this is by way of criticism, but any explanation would be of great interest.



Billax said:


>


----------



## workthatwedo

No, this is the comparison I think.



K Street said:


>


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Wonderful, same outfit but plus the jacket. Notwithstanding this, my questions remain the same.


----------



## The Rambler

FLCracka said:


> I'm pretty sure he's just funning with us....mocking the criticism directed at a couple of his recent outfits, one of which included the combo he recommended to Bill (although I and others read it as _pink_ uni-stripe originally). Thin skin I guess.


ah ... I get it, tho' not til I saw the closet photo: a little thick, sometimes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The Rambler said:


> ah ... I get it, tho' not til I saw the closet photo: a little thick, sometimes.


It only just clicked for me...

K Street's sense of humor keeps up with his sense of taste in clothes.

EDIT: Of course this is a compliment. This could be read as terribly mean if I don't make it clear that I, too, would commit larceny to get my hands on any one of those gunchecks.


----------



## K Street

Sorry guys. Billax was wearing the same jacket I had worn in my recent pink/blue flop so I was having a little fun at my own expense by recommending he adopt my less successful color scheme. He humorously suggested I show him how so I used that closet photo to joke that he had secretly relieved me of the coat we both own. 

I understand not everyone would recognize a jacket from 5 pages ago so I should have made my humorous intentions a little more explicit. So, in all seriousness and for the record:

(1) I like Billax's look (and Billax himself) very much; and

(2) Billax did not actually steal a jacket from my closet.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Tweed Jacket, Sweater Vest, Pink OCBD, and tie
Polo Flannel pants and Argyle Socks
Rockport Shoes


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> Sorry guys. Billax was wearing the same jacket I had worn in my recent pink/blue flop so I was having a little fun at my own expense by recommending he adopt my less successful color scheme. He humorously suggested I show him how so I used that closet photo to joke that he had secretly relieved me of the coat we both own.
> 
> I understand not everyone would recognize a jacket from 5 pages ago so I should have made my humorous intentions a little more explicit. So, in all seriousness and for the record:
> 
> (1) I like Billax's look (and Billax himself) very much; and
> 
> (2) Billax did not actually steal a jacket from my closet.


And for the record:

1) I like K Street's look (and K Street himself) very much; and

2) While I did not steal THAT jacket, _because I already had it_, he still has three that I would steal in a heartbeat if given the chance! I know he has his eye on several of mine, too!

When he and I exchange PMs, it's quite clear that we do have nearly identical taste in sport coats. He leads a bit more urban (and urbane) life than I, and that manifests itself in a slightly sleeker look. I'm more of a country bumpkin and my look is a little more textured and less sleek. I consider him to be one of the very best dressed guys on this forum!


----------



## Ensiferous

K Street said:


> (2) Billax did not actually steal a jacket from my closet.


That's a bit of a disappointment. A little jacket thievery by Mr. Billax would have made for some interesting speculative discussion as to whether he was a scoundrel or an extremely efficient practitioner of trad economy. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous said:


> That's a bit of a disappointment. A little jacket thievery by Mr. Billax would have made for some interesting speculative discussion as to whether he was a scoundrel or an extremely efficient practitioner of trad economy. :icon_smile_big:


It would be a nice companion to the picture Rambler posted when somebody made a crack about going after his Fair Isle collection. :icon_viking:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1273745#post1273745

Butseriously, it's neat to see how differently Billax and K Street get themselves across with similar wardrobes -- I'd gladly participate in an experiment to see if I would look totally different from either if I had the same wardrobes, if somebody wants to get me a "research grant" to J. Press.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

ds23pallas said:


> I get called "schoolboy" often around my office.


I get "school boy" or "Prep School" when I wear almost the same identical outfit (even the saddle shoes are similar to mine!


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


>


Yay!!!!


----------



## Jovan

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> I get "school boy" or "Prep School" when I wear almost the same identical outfit (even the saddle shoes are similar to mine!


I'm just called "preppy". One of the more flattering things I've been told is that I dress like my stepfather did in college during the '60s...


----------



## Shaver

Hello Gents, as ever I would be keen to receive your comments (good and bad) for my recent posting on the Fashion Forum WAYWT, taster below:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1354139#post1354139


----------



## The Rambler

I like the whipcord twill and the pick stitching on the lapels, and the pocket square goes very well with it. Color of trou and jacket seem maybe too close, or maybe that's just the lighting of the photo.


----------



## Flairball

Nothing too special planned today, so I went pretty casual. Not hiking with the dog casual, but I could end up in town casual.










With my outerwear.










Yes, my trousers and the sleeves on my coat are too long. They shall be dealt with shortly.


----------



## Trip English

I like that vest. Looks very comfy. Coat's very nice as well. It seems the mild winter is bringing all of the country gentlemen out of the woodwork.


----------



## Flairball

Billax said:


> The pile on the Mannequin.


Being new here, I've got to say I really like this outfit. I love the jacket, and the trousers. Seems they could got well with a number of different colored shirt and tie combos. The only thing I'd do differently, the socks. The yellow peeking out would drive me nuts. But that's just me.


----------



## rbstc123

Nice Speedster!



ds23pallas said:


> A lot of dad's hand-me-downs for on a Sunday drive: Shetland argyle V-neck 1960's, Gloverall duffle 1971, 1964 Heuer Carrera watch and a 1960 Porsche from his university days.


----------



## drlivingston

I find Flairball vastly annoying... :icon_smile_big: I am so jealous of the way that he can look great in any hat that he puts on his head. Recently, he looked perfectly at home sporting a nice bowler hat. In other pictures, he dons tweed caps that look MTM. It's just not fair. lol If I were to place any of the aforementioned hats on my head, they would look costumish and silly. Seriously, I pine for the day when gentlemen would not be seen in public without a hat. It was just a touch of civility in a world being constantly thrust toward chaos.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American Tailors, with strategically placed lint to see if anybody is watching
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. broadcloth
Tie, Paul Fredric
Shoes, AE Bryon


----------



## 44Blue

Brooks sweater and pinpoint BD 
tie from J.Alden in Essex, CT


----------



## K Street

Cold out there this morning.


----------



## Topsider

25-y/o L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater (gray/red combo). I bought this on our honeymoon in 1988, at the LLB retail store in Freeport, ME - after midnight (just because I could).










Flannel-lined khakis from J. Crew, Timberland boat shoes, red-and-green Christmas socks.


----------



## 44Blue

This is graphic evidence of the quality and timelessness of "back in the day" Bean items.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Topsider said:


>


Great socks!


----------



## Patrick06790

Gitman flannel I got in a lot of three (thanks for the tip wacolo), super slouchy cords, new Bean boots, terrible attitude.

https://postimage.org/
online photo sharing

https://postimage.org/
image ru


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Gitman flannel I got in a lot of three (thanks for the tip wacolo), super slouchy cords, new Bean boots, terrible attitude.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> online photo sharing
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image ru


Not bad.

Consider a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## Walter Denton

Yet another version of a vintage LLBean Norwegian.


----------



## Trevor

Why did they stop producing all these colors! I would def buy a red/grey.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> Cold out there this morning.


Just a terrific look, K Street, highlighted by the edge of the scarf giving it just that little extra punch!


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great socks!


From Mast General Store, in Asheville, NC.

www.mastgeneralstore.com


----------



## redmanca

Conor


----------



## Trevor

Who makes that camal hair K Street?


----------



## halbydurzell

Wore the above to my company's Christmas party. I'm not sure. Sorry I couldn't get a real good photo but it's a grey shirt, blue and green tartan tie, black/white herringbone jacket, green chinos and Weejuns (the 2nd picture is pretty accurate) . Too many neutrals? I wanted the tie to be the focus of the outfit but maybe chinos would have made it not so dramatic? I dunno. Any thoughts?


----------



## Billax

halbydurzell said:


> Wore the above to my company's Christmas party. I'm not sure. Sorry I couldn't get a real good photo but it's a grey shirt, blue and green tartan tie, black/white herringbone jacket, green chinos and Weejuns (the 2nd picture is pretty accurate) . Too many neutrals? I wanted the tie to be the focus of the outfit but maybe chinos would have made it not so dramatic? I dunno. Any thoughts?


Halby,
Thanks for posting on the Trad WAYWT thread! Like anyone who asks for opinions, you'll get some. So, here goes!
You have several good elements in that rig that I like a lot. The idea of pairing a Herringbone sport coat with a tartan tie and Weejuns is a look that has the makings of a very nice TNSIL outfit! A couple of suggestions, one of which you were already wondering about.... 1) A white buttondown shirt would have made the green tartan stand out in the way you wished. The gray shirt makes the tie disappear. 2) khakis would have contrasted nicely with the tweed coat and have gone very well with your Weejuns.

A question for you. The picture shows the bottom of your tweed jacket not covering your butt and the sleeves as being too short for your arm length. Am I wrong about that?

You have good instincts and you are closer to getting it just right than you might think. Keep working!


----------



## K Street

Trevor said:


> Who makes that camal hair K Street?


From J. Press ca. 2006-7.


----------



## halbydurzell

Billax said:


> Halby,
> Thanks for posting on the Trad WAYWT thread! Like anyone who asks for opinions, you'll get some. So, here goes!
> You have several good elements in that rig that I like a lot. The idea of pairing a Herringbone sport coat with a tartan tie and Weejuns is a look that has the makings of a very nice TNSIL outfit! A couple of suggestions, one of which you were already wondering about.... 1) A white buttondown shirt would have made the green tartan stand out in the way you wished. The gray shirt makes the tie disappear. 2) khakis would have contrasted nicely with the tweed coat and have gone very well with your Weejuns.
> 
> A question for you. The picture shows the bottom of your tweed jacket not covering your butt and the sleeves as being too short for your arm length. Am I wrong about that?
> 
> You have good instincts and you are closer to getting it just right than you might think. Keep working!


Billax,

Thanks for great feedback. I ran the outfit by my girlfriend a few hours before the party as my spider sense was tingling (especially in regards to the grey shirt). She too was like "Um..I _think_ it works?" Should have gone with my gut. And though my pants are hanging a bit low in that picture, you got me dead to rights on the jacket. The sleeves could be a half inch longer and it could be an inch or so longer in length. It's my favorite thrift store score (Lands End made in the US with tags still on it) and it fits so well in the chest and shoulders but..yeah. Curse this moster body of mine!! I know we live in an era of shorter jackets but I feel like an ivy poseur in it. Thanks for the encouragement. I still have a long way to go. It means a lot coming from a guy who's been running the game since before the game had a name.


----------



## Barnavelt

I don't think I ever have posted here before but I often stop by to admire all the style going on. When I saw what Billax threw together on Dec 20th I was blown away. That outfit is fabulous, I covet that jacket, perfectly cut trousers and the sock/loafer combo is the cat's PJs. So many refined gentlemen to admire and emulate...


----------



## Roycru

Having discovered why the pictures came out different in my prior two posts, here are the Brooks tweed jacket, shirt, tie, and sweater vest, the Polo flannel pants, and the Rockport shoes again, and also a (really big) Christmas Tree....


----------



## Jovan

ds23pallas said:


> I get called "schoolboy" often around my office.


Now that I can see the pictures (my work blocks them) I have to say that's a great outfit. That tie and those saddles don't seem too schoolboy-ish to me. Though the people at another forum would disagree and think the whole Trad style is a schoolboy thing nobody outgrew...



K Street said:


> Cold out there this morning.


Would have been less cold if you'd wrapped your scarf around your neck.  Then again, we wouldn't be able to see the goods! Nice job here. What colour is that sweater? I can't make out if it's teal or petrol blue.



Topsider said:


> 25-y/o L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater (gray/red combo). I bought this on our honeymoon in 1988, at the LLB retail store in Freeport, ME - after midnight (just because I could).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flannel-lined khakis from J. Crew, Timberland boat shoes, red-and-green Christmas socks.


I take back all the negative things I said about Norwegian sweaters in the past. That actually looks pretty good and I like the way you coordinated the socks with the red check. Are those basically like ragg socks or would you describe them another way?



Patrick06790 said:


> Gitman flannel I got in a lot of three (thanks for the tip wacolo), super slouchy cords, new Bean boots, terrible attitude.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> online photo sharing
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image ru


Patrick, one of these days I will get you to smile. But that's a nice casual rig you have. Do you have a preference regarding gumshoes or rubber mocs? I'm looking at both from Bean.



redmanca said:


> Conor


Conor, nice getup as usual.



halbydurzell said:


> Billax,
> 
> Thanks for great feedback. I ran the outfit by my girlfriend a few hours before the party as my spider sense was tingling (especially in regards to the grey shirt). She too was like "Um..I _think_ it works?" Should have gone with my gut. And though my pants are hanging a bit low in that picture, you got me dead to rights on the jacket. The sleeves could be a half inch longer and it could be an inch or so longer in length. It's my favorite thrift store score (Lands End made in the US with tags still on it) and it fits so well in the chest and shoulders but..yeah. Curse this moster body of mine!! I know we live in an era of shorter jackets but I feel like an ivy poseur in it. Thanks for the encouragement. I still have a long way to go. It means a lot coming from a guy who's been running the game since before the game had a name.


What size are you? I can keep an eye out on sport coats for you. You're probably a Long but wearing a Regular here.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> I like the way you coordinated the socks with the red check. Are those basically like ragg socks or would you describe them another way?


Yes, they're basically ragg socks. Ten bucks for two pair.

https://www.mastgeneralstore.com/products2.cfm/ID/25444/n/Mast-Christmas-Socks-
-2-Pair


----------



## Jovan

vintage Harris Tweed
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Gap Merino sweater
Gap jeans
Florsheim
Wigwam 625


----------



## redmanca

Jovan said:


> Conor, nice getup as usual.


Thanks. Here's a close-up.










Conor


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> 25-y/o L.L. Bean Norwegian sweater (gray/red combo). I bought this on our honeymoon in 1988, at the LLB retail store in Freeport, ME - after midnight (just because I could).


Topsider, what a splendid sweater! And, likewise, Walter Denton.


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> Having discovered why the pictures came out different in my prior two posts, here are the Brooks tweed jacket, shirt, tie, and sweater vest, the Polo flannel pants, and the Rockport shoes again, and also a (really big) Christmas Tree....


Very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Camelhair SC, English American Tailors
Flannel slacks, English American Tailors
Bengal Stripe shirt, Paul Fredrick
Argyle socks, Macy
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Topsider

ds23pallas said:


> I get called "schoolboy" often around my office.


Nice look! What's the make/model of the saddles, if I may ask? I've been thinking about getting a pair like that.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Gitman flannel I got in a lot of three (thanks for the tip wacolo), super slouchy cords, new Bean boots, terrible attitude.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> online photo sharing
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image ru


Looks like you've got the LL Bean socks too. I've got a mountain of them; warm & comfy.

The attitude looks great on you, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Patrick, one of these days I will get you to smile. But that's a nice casual rig you have. Do you have a preference regarding gumshoes or rubber mocs? I'm looking at both from Bean.


I'm smiling now.

I have both. I use the moc the same way I use boat shoes in the summer - for errands, going to the gym, etc.

I just got the gumshoes in the photo. They are the Thinsulate model. These are for winter use. I deliberately got the insulated in my normal size, so in order for them to fit correctly I have to wear a thick sock, like Wigwam El Pine. These are for standing outside all day during the ski jumps in February, etc.

Also in the stable of Bean Boots - an insulated pair of 10 inch Maine Hunting; uninsulated standard 10 inch Bean Boot; heavy duty insulated big ol' snow boots from a few years back, with a mini-gaiter on top. Discontinued.

https://postimage.org/
photo hosting sites


----------



## Billax

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Camelhair SC, English American Tailors
> Flannel slacks, English American Tailors
> Bengal Stripe shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Argyle socks, Macy
> Shoes, AE Preston
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Classic look, Fiscal Dean. Nicely done!


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> FiscalDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> Camelhair SC, English American Tailors
> Flannel slacks, English American Tailors
> Bengal Stripe shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Argyle socks, Macy
> Shoes, AE Preston
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Classic look, Fiscal Dean. Nicely done!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Billax, I appreciate the compliment, especially coming from someone who always posts great rigs.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> I'm smiling now.
> 
> I have both. I use the moc the same way I use boat shoes in the summer - for errands, going to the gym, etc.
> 
> I just got the gumshoes in the photo. They are the Thinsulate model. These are for winter use. I deliberately got the insulated in my normal size, so in order for them to fit correctly I have to wear a thick sock, like Wigwam El Pine. These are for standing outside all day during the ski jumps in February, etc.
> 
> Also in the stable of Bean Boots - an insulated pair of 10 inch Maine Hunting; uninsulated standard 10 inch Bean Boot; heavy duty insulated big ol' snow boots from a few years back, with a mini-gaiter on top. Discontinued.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> photo hosting sites


Thanks for the help.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## wacolo

Well, it has been about a month. So what did I miss :smile: ?


----------



## vwguy

Brian


----------



## Trip English

Suit: Polo II
Shirt: Sid Mashburn
Bow: Polo
Braces: Orvis
Shoes: Magnani (switched to Belgians at work)


----------



## 44Blue

another Bean Norwegian


----------



## Billax

Remarkable sweaters ought not go unremarked:



















These are wonderful!


----------



## Topsider

Walter Denton said:


> Yet another version of a vintage LLBean Norwegian.





44Blue said:


> another Bean Norwegian





vwguy said:


> Brian


Awesome sweaters, all!


----------



## Trip English

Brian's sleeve shot could be from a catalog.


----------



## Trevor

Trip English said:


> Brian's sleeve shot could be from a catalog.


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## vwguy

Trip English said:


> Brian's sleeve shot could be from a catalog.


Thanks, just copying from others who have posted the same shot!

But the caption might read something along the lines "Timex, even $25 watches look better w/ a nylon strap." ;-)

Brian


----------



## CMDC

Are there wrist models along the lines of George Costanza hand models???


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> Remarkable sweaters ought not go unremarked:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are wonderful!


Greatly appreciated, Billax.


----------



## Flairball

Here is the rig I wore today. Headed out for a little shopping with the wife, then off to a casual dinner.


----------



## Flairball

Trip English said:


> Suit: Polo II
> Shirt: Sid Mashburn
> Bow: Polo
> Braces: Orvis
> Shoes: Magnani (switched to Belgians at work)


Very nice. I dig the Orvis braces. I'll be looking for a pair of those.


----------



## stcolumba

Happy Fourth Sunday of Advent

BB shirt and trousers
MTM Blazer (local tailor)
Pierpont Hicks wool tie
Van Bovens (Ann Arbor) scarf


----------



## 44Blue

Filson Mackinaw
Press scarf


----------



## Ensiferous

Getting around to building something I should have done two months ago...

Woolrich Flannel Shirt Jacket I bought in 1982. Other than an inherited sport jacket or two, and some British knitwear I bought around the same time, that piece has given me the greatest service life of any clothing I own.

Sorry for the shot of the nasty Red Wings. They are comfortable, and they are what I'm wearing today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Happy Fourth Sunday of Advent
> 
> BB shirt and trousers
> MTM Blazer (local tailor)
> Pierpont Hicks wool tie
> Van Bovens (Ann Arbor) scarf


Very very nice sir. The charcoal scarf really adds a touch of sophistication.

44blue - I am requesting that you try a head-to-toe shot. Your contributions have been really great.


----------



## Hardiw1

Terrible, quick snapped photo.


----------



## K Street

Nice jacket, Hardiw1.

Christmas party:










Shirt and sweater from Brooks. Tie from Polo. Jacket is a velvety green/brown from (gasp!) Armani.


----------



## wacolo

Flairball said:


> Here is the rig I wore today. Headed out for a little shopping with the wife, then off to a casual dinner.


Looking good Flairball. Are the pants cords or maybe moleskin?


----------



## CMDC

wacolo--love that jacket, especially the pairing w/the sweater and tie. Fantastic.


----------



## Flairball

wacolo said:


> Looking good Flairball. Are the pants cords or maybe moleskin?


Thanks. The trousers are BB moleskin.


----------



## 44Blue

oxford cloth button down said:


> 44blue - I am requesting that you try a head-to-toe shot. Your contributions have been really great.


OCBD --- Doable with the one-handed iPhone self-shot technique? Any pointers?


----------



## Topsider

44Blue said:


> OCBD --- Doable with the one-handed iPhone self-shot technique? Any pointers?


Mirror.


----------



## stcolumba

It's freezing, outside. The trusty old Bean Norwegian sweater to the rescue!










The organ bench will be my home for the next 24 hours--last minute rehearsals, lots of Christmas services to play for.


----------



## ds23pallas

Jovan said:


> Now that I can see the pictures (my work blocks them) I have to say that's a great outfit. That tie and those saddles don't seem too schoolboy-ish to me. Though the people at another forum would disagree and think the whole Trad style is a schoolboy thing nobody outgrew...





Topsider said:


> Nice look! What's the make/model of the saddles, if I may ask? I've been thinking about getting a pair like that.


Thanks guys. The saddles are USA made Walkovers I got on deep discount this summer at a local shop. I like, but don't love them. Good deal at the price I paid.


----------



## hookem12387

These are sort of adult pajamas. 
- J Crew 5 pocket cords
- Rugby shaggy shetland
- Brooks OCBD
- Townview mocs


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/
upload foto

We're up and running


----------



## adoucett

Christmas Eve! 
An all-around fun outfit for a not so formal family party. Everyone did get a laugh though. 



1958 shawl collar tuxedo
Tartan pants 
black bow tie
pleated formal shirt from Blacker


----------



## drlivingston

stcolumba said:


> It's freezing, outside. The trusty old Bean Norwegian sweater to the rescue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The organ bench will be my home for the next 24 hours--last minute rehearsals, lots of Christmas services to play for.


By george, it's a trad instrument! It makes me want to delve into the history of Silent Night. I know the history but it helps me get in the spririt of the holiday.


----------



## Blessings

stcolumba said:


> Happy Fourth Sunday of Advent
> 
> BB shirt and trousers
> MTM Blazer (local tailor)
> Pierpont Hicks wool tie
> Van Bovens (Ann Arbor) scarf


Love the solid scarf, I have an oatmeal cashmere number that is my personal favourite, I feel like solid scarfs often go unloved.


----------



## jfkemd




----------



## Roycru

Before The Festival Of Nine Lessons And Carols on Christmas Eve, old BB suit from the late '60's, BB OCBD, BB British-American Chamber Of Commerce Christmas tie, and Turnbull & Asser pocket square....


----------



## Billax

jfkemd said:


>


Absolutely classic outfit, jfkemd, and you wear it in a way that makes it perfect.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## stcolumba

Peace and good will to all!

Resonet in laudibus!


----------



## Walter Denton

jfkemd - Great combination and well worn!

stcolumba - Really great sweater for Christmas!

Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Flairball

A bit of outdoor trad before heading back to work.










Eddie Bauer vest
John Norris fleece lined tattersall 
LL Bean wool trousers
Merrill hikers
Cheap Bass Pro Shop hat.

Accessories:
Walking stick
Dog whistle
MTM field bred English Springer Spaniel


----------



## Tiger

Gentlemen,

Love seeing all of the amazing clothes. Please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Jovan

adoucett said:


> Christmas Eve!
> An all-around fun outfit for a not so formal family party. Everyone did get a laugh though.
> 
> 1958 shawl collar tuxedo
> Tartan pants
> black bow tie
> pleated formal shirt from Blacker


Thanks for continuing to post. I like the general scheme you picked for your outfit, and while I know it was done in good fun, I would suggest only two things:

1. Better fitting trousers. Those are clinging and bunching on your legs, which doesn't allow the wool tartan fabric to drape with a clean-looking crease as it should. The fit of your dinner jacket looks good though.
2. Regular collar shirt. Today's attached wing collars are very short and barely have a presence. Plus, a regular collar better fits the relaxed look of a shawl collar dinner jacket -- and tartan trousers!

Hope you take this in the good spirit it is intended, and Merry Christmas!


----------



## adoucett

Thanks for the tips! It was a bit of a novelty all around, but I do appreciate your suggestions! The trousers were certainly an experiment... Let's just say I bought them at the last minute and they were not intended for dress wear. The good news is that I have just locked down the wonderful budd pique formal shirt offered on the exchange so I will be able to pair that with the tuxedo in the future. I'm sure this jacket will make a comeback at some more upcoming events so I am looking forward to improving the look.


----------



## Jovan

Does the jacket have matching trousers?


----------



## adoucett

This was an acquisition from Mr. TweedyDon and unfortunately over the last 55 odd years they have become separate ..but I am going to attempt to find a close (enough) match over the next few weeks, for that jacket and another BB tuxedo jacket I acquired. I know this is a rather difficult (if not controversial?) thing to do...but since I won't be attending any _real _black tie events any time soon I don't think it will be too horrible if done right.. I may have to look into other parts of the forum for advice on how to do that properly though!


----------



## Jovan

At a certain point in vintage, the '30s and '40s from what I know, a lot of black barathea looks the same.


----------



## Yuca

Superb:



oxford cloth button down said:


>





Shaver said:


>





jfkemd said:


>


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday. The face that I was making was too weird to post.

JFKemd - Very nice, sir.

Stcolumba - You my friend, have a lot of wonderful sweaters!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Nice jacket

My new ballcap has "Panther Vision."

https://postimage.org/
upload pics


----------



## 44Blue

Woolrich blanket coat
LE scarf


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday. The face that I was making was too weird to post.
> 
> JFKemd - Very nice, sir.
> 
> Stcolumba - You my friend, have a lot of wonderful sweaters!


The pairing of this bright sweater with this coat is wonderful. With this, you have permission to make all the faces you want!

Really liking Blue's coat!


----------



## KevinP

I won't be posting in this thread much for a while. I have two apartments (NOT because I'm rich): one the university supplies and my own which is a few hours away. The semester is over so I won't be back here much. Taking some clothes with me but not so many that I can get a rich variety of photographs to post. (Travelling by train.)

Anyway, yesterday's:









And today's:









Camera availability made full shots impossible.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.









First day wearing a bow tie. I've been practicing the knot, but today I wore one out. 









Barbour tattersall & cords
Jos. Banks bow tie
Brown shoes (hidden)
Brown Izod top coat
Cheap Bass Pro hat


----------



## drlivingston

Lookin' good, Flairball. Remember, work the bowtie. Don't let it work you. One of the battles that I see people face with "trad" dressing, is the ability to look comfortable. You seem perfectly at ease in your clothing choices. The "rig" should be an extension of your body and your personality. I am still annoyed that you can look so right in a hat! (even if it is a "cheap" Bass Pro Shop hat) Keep up the good work and keep posting the photos.


----------



## FiscalDean

Monday

SC, BB Fitzgerald fit
Pants, Jos. A Bank
Shirt, Mytailor.com
Tie, Ben Silver Wool Challis
Argyle socks, Lands End
Shoes, Bass Weeguns


----------



## stcolumba

A "trad" kitty!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Stcolumba - Love the trad kitty.


----------



## ds23pallas

I usually come off more rumpled than most of you guys. Old BB sack, Polo Fair Isle Sweater, yellow BB OCBD, dark green BB corduroys, Burberry argyles and a new pair of AE Bradleys that I picked up yesterday for $129 - great deal.


----------



## knucklehead

I, for one, think that your color/fabric/pattern combinations are always tops. Very pleasing to the eye. If you ever think of abandoning any of your clothing for less "rumpled" fare, meet me over on the Thrift Exchange.


----------



## 44Blue

Lewis Creek field coat
Pendleton scarf


----------



## Flairball

The dark green cords are great. Deffinately in my wheelhouse. I'll be chasing some of those down real soon. The coordinated socks are hot, too.


----------



## Steel Rim

Filson Alaskan Guide Sweater
Orvis moleskins
Double RL white shirt


----------



## sporto55

New Turtleneck


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Filson Alaskan Guide Sweater
> Orvis moleskins
> Double RL white shirt


Just noticed the nifty "piping" on the pockets of those moleskin trousers. Nice!


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Stcolumba - Love the trad kitty.


OCBD, who made the shoes?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Jos. A Bank
Pants, Jos. A Bank
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Argyle Socks, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Cordova n Hamilton


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

Snorkel coat: Penfield USA 
Shirt & jeans: LL Bean
Boot: Wolverine 1000s


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fiscal Dean - Bass. 

Stcolumba - Snorkels are the best.

Ensiferous - Very nice as always!


----------



## Ivan74




----------



## Flairball

New sweater vest today.










With outerwear. 









Sneak preview of my new sportcoat (pre-tailoring)


















Barbour shirt
Milton's vest
BB moleskin trousers
Clark's shoes
Kenneth Cole wool coat
Broner blk & gry herringbone cap


----------



## g3dahl

Hopefully this can be corrected by your tailor.



Flairball said:


>


----------



## leisureclass

Ensif, D23, and OCBD with some awesome stuff here, and great looks all around.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> Just noticed the nifty "piping" on the pockets of those moleskin trousers. Nice!


Thanks! Tan suede piping on front pockets and single belt loop makes me think twice about what to pair them with--but a great quality pair of pants, esp in colder weather...


----------



## Ivan74




----------



## Topsider

^ Wrong forum.


----------



## Shaver

Topsider said:


> ^ Wrong forum.


Hey! I hope you're not trying to foist that off onto the fashion forum! :devil:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## 44Blue

Coolest Barbour ever.


----------



## AJW

Agreed. OCBD + sweater + field/waxed cotton coat is just a great casual look


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


This sweater is a "wow"!


----------



## conductor

First attempt at a pocket square (IZOD)

Corbin Sports Coat

Scottish made camel hair cardigan

Vintage USA made club room OCBD

Yep, those are jeans. Trying to look good, but keep it casual enough to go out shopping.


----------



## Jovan

Tweed and jeans. A man after my own heart.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps, but what is going on with the lighting in those pics? In the first pic the sport coat appears to be a rust color and the cardigan looks camel hued. In the second pic, the Tweed comes off as a green/brown and the sweater is a bit of a mustard yellow! The colors depicted in the first pic reflect my preference(s).


----------



## leisureclass

Conductor: That is a beautiful Corbin tweed. I also like that you tried a square. However, I think the formality of the white shirt and white square, as well as layering the cardigan, are somewhat incongruous with the jeans. I'm not saying don't wear jeans by any means, and keep wearing that great jacket, just maybe no cardigan and a navy square with everything else as is?


----------



## conductor

Thanks for the comments guys. I'm having a hard time getting accurately colored pics from my iphone, hence the variations. The shirt s actually a pale pink, but it is hard to tell from the photo. I'm still trying to figure out what the main composite color is from the blazer. There is a lot going on close up!

About the choice to wear jeans: Had I been headed to work, a concert, a night out, or church, I would probably have ditched the jeans. The occasion here was a trip to target and then my daughters fifth birthday at the in-laws. I'm always trying to find the right balance between looking well dressed and still not looking over the top.


----------



## msphotog

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps, but what is going on with the lighting in those pics?


The problem isn't the lighting, it's the camera(phone). Unless you can set the white balance, the camera defaults to Auto White Balance, and just can't adjust for the lighting, incandescant, flourescent, daylight, ect. your best bet is to shoot outside in sunlight, not shade or use a flash. It's just not easy to make major adjustments in the color(white balance) of an image with a jpeg file. To avoid that I only shoot by setting the white balance on the camera, and then shooting a calibrated gray card and using software to tweak the color later. Sorry for tha rant...back to your regularly scheduled program:smile:


----------



## eagle2250

conductor said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. I'm having a hard time getting accurately colored pics from my iphone, hence the variations. The shirt s actually a pale pink, but it is hard to tell from the photo. I'm still trying to figure out what the main composite color is from the blazer. There is a lot going on close up!
> 
> About the choice to wear jeans: Had I been headed to work, a concert, a night out, or church, I would probably have ditched the jeans. The occasion here was a trip to target and then my daughters fifth birthday at the in-laws. I'm always trying to find the right balance between looking well dressed and still not looking over the top.


In any event, your tweed sport coat is an absolute line drive...right out of the ballpark!


----------



## salgy

First attempt at wearing tweed:


Jacket: Donnelly's - picked up on the exchange
Shirt & bow: BB
Not shown: BB chinos, AE finch walnut saddles


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Brooks Bros
Sweater: Orvis
Trousers: LL Bean Signature cavalry twill


----------



## K Street




----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

waywn?




Flairball said:


> The dark green cords socks





Steel Rim said:


> Sweater
> white shirt





sporto55 said:


> New Turtleneck





FiscalDean said:


> OCBD shoes





Flairball said:


> New sweater vest
> vest
> trousers
> shoes
> Kenneth Cole





conductor said:


> cardigan
> OCBD





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> sport coat cardigan sweater





leisureclass said:


> white shirt cardigan, jacket, cardigan





conductor said:


> blazer.
> in-laws.





msphotog said:


> Auto White Balance,
> gray card





salgy said:


> Jacket:





eagle2250 said:


> sport coat





stcolumba said:


> Sweater:
> Trousers:


----------



## Ensiferous

Irish Áran


----------



## AJW

First time posting on this thread. Comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## wacolo

AJW said:


> First time posting on this thread. Comments would be greatly appreciated!


Simple, clean and a nice fit! Welcome aboard!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Strikes me as pretty good, AJW. I dunno if argyles "go" with boat shoes -- they seem more at home with loafers or a casual application of wingtips than with truly casual shoes. Also, from a style perspective, your boat shoes read as the more technical kind, rather than the OG Topsider. It's sort of a new Miata vs. old MG thing, though, since I understand that style is more supportive.

The sweater, shirt, and pants are above reproach.


----------



## Flairball

The snow and cold require a bit of insulated gear be part of today's rig.










Close up of the tartan tie. No reason for wearing it other than I've been wanting to.









Barbour fleece lined tattersall 
BB mole skin trousers
Jos Banks tie
LL Bean insulated dark grey blazer.
Moc toe upland boots


----------



## Pentheos

Flairball said:


> The snow and cold require a bit of insulated gear be part of today's rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean insulated dark grey blazer.


Please see a tailor about those sleeves. They look to be about 2" too long.

Standing under the deer head as you did made me think for a moment that you were sporting a medieval war helmet.


----------



## Flairball

Pentheos said:


> Please see a tailor about those sleeves. They look to be about 2" too long.
> 
> Standing under the deer head as you did made me think for a moment that you were sporting a medieval war helmet.


I've got a lot of stuff, all getting a turn at the tailor. Yes, they're a bit long, for now. 
Medieval war helmet? Hmmm? I might be able to pull that off.


----------



## Pentheos

Flairball said:


> I've got a lot of stuff, all getting a turn at the tailor. Yes, they're a bit long, for now.
> Medieval war helmet? Hmmm? I might be able to pull that off.


The fit on those LLB insulated blazers is wonky as is the button stance. I have one in green tweed that is a 2-button, but its top button is near my navel. Still, they're good quality, especially for the price, and warm as heck.


----------



## Flairball

Casual, and a bit outdoorsy today.



















Eddie Bauer shirt
Jeans
Kennedy of Ardara sweater
Barbour wax cotton coat
Orvis herringbone ball cap
Moc toe upland boots


----------



## Patrick06790

1980s revival look tonight

https://postimage.org/
online photo storage


----------



## stcolumba

*Patrick* is the essence of trad.


----------



## FiscalDean

Medieval war helmet? Hmmm? I might be able to pull that off.[/QUOTE]

You do have a natural ability to wear a variety of hats.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American Tailors
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## williamson

K Street - excellent again!
As, to me, three contiguous patterns are too "busy", the plain-coloured pullover (in addition to its practical value)improves the look.


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Casual, and a bit outdoorsy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eddie Bauer shirt
> Jeans
> Kennedy of Ardara sweater
> Barbour wax cotton coat
> Orvis herringbone ball cap
> Moc toe upland boots


Love the shirt....with the deer head on the wall...are you sure you are not actually someplace in East Texas? :biggrin:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Patrick06790 said:


> 1980s revival look tonight
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> online photo storage


Love it Patrick!

Happy New Year All!


----------



## stcolumba

Felix novus annus!


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> Felix novus annus!


Looking good. I love the sweater.


----------



## jimw

Sir, you wear your clothes like no other, and that really is a beautiful sweater for a quiet New Years Day.

My wishes to all for a very happy and prosperous New Year.

Regards,

Jim
QUOTE=stcolumba;1357111]

















Felix novus annus![/QUOTE]


----------



## Ensiferous

^Agreed. stcolumba's "Moorgrass" Spirit of Shetland is worthy of much envy.


----------



## camcravat

One of my favourite combinations. A cord jacket and an ascot.


----------



## Steel Rim

Ensiferous said:


> ^Agreed. stcolumba's "Moorgrass" Spirit of Shetland is worthy of much envy.


Count me in! Fabulous sweater. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Ivan74




----------



## dorji

I like this very much- thanks for posting K.


K Street said:


>


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just pulling into the office on this chilly morning.


----------



## 44Blue

back to school



Press SC
Polo vest
BB OCBD
G.H. Bass tie


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nice combination of colors and patterns; great collar roll; very well done, Sir!


----------



## Orgetorix

Southwick suit
BBGF shirt
Drakes grenadine tie
J&M shoes


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just pulling into the office on this chilly morning.


Everything is truly wonderful, but most of all, I covet those (what appear to be) wool gloves! Are they hand-made?


----------



## The Rambler

old photo, but what I'm wearing today:


----------



## leisureclass

What was I wearing 2 nights ago? The first bow tie I've worn in many years. I blame all of you:










Hope everyone had a great New Years Eve and here's to 2013.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

44Blue: I really like the vest there. It pulls everything together very well.

Org, that suit is great.


----------



## K Street

Trying to be vestive for a party.


----------



## 44Blue

K Street said:


> Trying to be vestive for a party.


In a word...WOW!


----------



## Flairball

Layers to fight against the cold, today.


----------



## Ivan74




----------



## Jovan

Ivan74: It seems to me you'd be better served by posting on the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread. Hate to be blunt, but your clothing does not really fall into the "Trad" category at all.


----------



## AJW

I'm not sure it falls into the 'fashion' category either...


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American Tailors
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


> Trying to be vestive for a party.


Very nice, what color pants are you wearing? Is the shirt light blue?


----------



## K Street

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just pulling into the office on this chilly morning.


Fantastic colors!


----------



## K Street

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, what color pants are you wearing? Is the shirt light blue?


Thanks. That's a blue oxford and I wore medium grey flannels.


----------



## Roycru

After Christmas shopping. Brooks tweed jacket, sweater vest, and tie, (all from the late 60's-early 70's) newer Brooks OCBD, Bean cord pants, Rockport shoes (Brooks repp stripe socks in Brooks bag)


----------



## Ensiferous

^Roycru - superb.

And great stuff by OCBD, K Street....


----------



## Tiger

stcolumba said:


> Felix novus annus!


A spectacular ensemble, exceeded only by the beauty of the room you're in!


----------



## Tiger

The Rambler said:


> old photo, but what I'm wearing today:


As always, The Rambler is the epitome of dignity and elegance!


----------



## hookem12387

This is what happens when you don't iron your flannels.


----------



## straw sandals

hookem12387 said:


> This is what happens when you don't iron your flannels.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You look great? Note to self: stop ironing flannels.


----------



## Jovan

That sport coat... is perfect. Polo? It looks like a navy corduroy with brown leather buttons. And your style is one I aspire to.


----------



## stcolumba

Tiger said:


> A spectacular ensemble, exceeded only by the beauty of the room you're in!


You, and everyone else, have been very kind in your comments.

As for the "room", it is a little nook where I have my "office". It is usually a mess with piles of music books, papers, etc... :biggrin:

*Hookem*'s sport coat is outstanding! His use of the pink shirt with that striped tie, framed with the green scarf, is perfection.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


> Thanks. That's a blue oxford and I wore medium grey flannels.


Very nice, have you ever considered an ecru or cream / ivory shirt with the gray flannels? One of the great things about a tan camel hair coat is the variety of combinations available. For pants gray, navy and brown are always good options. As for shirts, in addition to blue and ecru, burgundy stripes always look good.

There just aren't enough days to enjoy all the options a tan camel hair offers!


----------



## 44Blue

Pendleton Topster
BBOCBD and tie


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A great look...your Topster looks absolutely fantastic! Well done, 44Blue.


----------



## stcolumba

Yesterday: Vintage Bean Norwegian. Colors are light cream on gray.


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Ivan74: It seems to me you'd be better served by posting on the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread. Hate to be blunt, but your clothing does not really fall into the "Trad" category at all.





AJW said:


> I'm not sure it falls into the 'fashion' category either...


I've been frustrated with the names of the fora here, especially the Fashion Forum, for years. Noobs come to the site, understandably think the Fashion Forum is probably about haute-couture runway-show and street-style idiocy a la the Sartorialist, and assume the Trad forum is the "traditional" alternative.


----------



## The Rambler

hookem12387 said:


> This is what happens when you don't iron your flannels.


Love the look, one of your best. (wrinkles should hang out).


----------



## AJW

Orgetorix said:


> I've been frustrated with the names of the fora here, especially the Fashion Forum, for years. Noobs come to the site, understandably think the Fashion Forum is probably about haute-couture runway-show and street-style idiocy a la the Sartorialist, and assume the Trad forum is the "traditional" alternative.


'Style' would probably be a better word, but I imagine that could get confusing.


----------



## The Rambler

Especially since there already is a Styleforum. The Trad Forum might be Traditional or Classic American Dress, both of which titles are broader and more enduring, and maybe more closely describe what's found there. Not sure what's found on the Fashion Forum.


----------



## Jovan

You act like you've never stepped foot there, Rambler! It's not as scary as it sounds, I assure you.


----------



## Ensiferous

Jovan said:


> You act like you've never stepped foot there, Rambler! It's not as scary as it sounds, I assure you.


Maybe he hasn't, I don't know. But The Rambler's "Not sure" might have more of a "Can neither accurately identify nor categorize " meaning than "Never been there." But I do know he is not scared. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

Of course I have been there, Jovan. I merely state that I can't find a good word to describe the variety of fashions (styles?) on display there.


----------



## conductor

Same blazer as a few days ago - better lighting this time


----------



## dorji

^Looks like a nice Irish poplin, no? Vivid colors, great w the jacket :icon_smile:


----------



## Jovan

The Rambler said:


> Of course I have been there, Jovan. I merely state that I can't find a good word to describe the variety of fashions (styles?) on display there.


Honestly, I feel it should be called "General Menswear" or something.


----------



## leisureclass

Ensiferous said:


> But I do know he is not scared. :icon_smile_big:


I'm scared. The FF is downright scary at times.


----------



## 44Blue

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nice combination of colors and patterns; great collar roll; very well done, Sir!





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> 44Blue: I really like the vest there. It pulls everything together very well.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A great look...your Topster looks absolutely fantastic! Well done, 44Blue.


Thanks for these kind words!


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Same blazer as a few days ago - better lighting this time


What a splendid coat! Very colorful.


----------



## Flairball

Another cold one here; single digits. Staying warm is a priority on a day like this.









The fall of the trousers looks a little strange in the pic, but actually fall normally.









Yes. I know the sleeves are too long. This coat is on the long list of items to go to the tailor.

Barbour fleece lined tattersall 
Barbour cords
Kennedy of Ardara sweater
Geoffrey Beene coat
Barbour cap
Lochcarron muffler


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## stcolumba

Splendid fedora!


----------



## TJN

First day back to school after break. New Year's resolution: daily outfit post.

Just a typical rig for me. Got to break in the new duffle coat today (need to take the sleeves up a bit)


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


> First day back to school after break. New Year's resolution: daily outfit post.
> 
> Just a typical rig for me. Got to break in the new duffle coat today (need to take the sleeves up a bit)


Great duffle coat! For everything, you get an A+


----------



## Brio1

stcolumba said:


> Yesterday: Vintage Bean Norwegian. Colors are light cream on gray.


Good taste in biography as well! :icon_study:


----------



## conductor

TJN said:


> First day back to school after break. New Year's resolution: daily outfit post.
> 
> Just a typical rig for me. Got to break in the new duffle coat today (need to take the sleeves up a bit)


Very nice! Perhaps your brother attended Welton as well! :icon_smile:










O Captain, my Captain!


----------



## conductor

A vintage all silk BB, actually, and thank you!



dorji said:


> ^Looks like a nice Irish poplin, no? Vivid colors, great w the jacket :icon_smile:


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, Original Norman Hilton
Shirt, Mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## oxford cloth button down

KStreet - Thanks!

TJN - Very nice. Please post more often.


----------



## salgy

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just pulling into the office on this chilly morning.


Digging that duffle coat... Where's it from?


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> Same blazer as a few days ago - better lighting this time


Great tie, but use a smaller knot.


----------



## AJW

^^ What he said. Go with the FIH: it's not only smaller, but also understated and quicker to tie!


----------



## Jovan

That and it would allow the collar to roll more.


----------



## williamson

conductor said:


> Same blazer as a few days ago


It isn't a blazer (a blazer is a particular style of jacket, navy with metal buttons); 
but it is an excellent _ensemble, _very well put together_._


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Honestly, I feel it should be called "General Menswear" or something.


Or "Major Disaster". :redface:

We have 'cleaned up our act' somewhat recently, though.


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Another cold one here; single digits. Staying warm is a priority on a day like this.
> 
> The fall of the trousers looks a little strange in the pic, but actually fall normally.
> 
> Yes. I know the sleeves are too long. This coat is on the long list of items to go to the tailor.
> 
> Barbour fleece lined tattersall
> Barbour cords
> Kennedy of Ardara sweater
> Geoffrey Beene coat
> Barbour cap
> Lochcarron muffler


I enjoy your posts. You are a man who appears to be happy in his clothes and happy in his life. That's the way to be!


----------



## 44Blue

Polo 1/4 Zip
BB BD and tie


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> I enjoy your posts. You are a man who appears to be happy in his clothes and happy in his life. That's the way to be!


Thank you, sir. I am a pretty happy guy, and pretty happy with my clothes. I believe I've got a lot of nice items, but haven't ever really been sure if I was putting together the right combos. Thanks to AAAC I have been learning a lot, and hopefully not embarrass myself too terribly.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 39º and sunny, with light winds from the NW



















Sport coat: Magee Donegal Mist cloth (60% new wool, 35% Kid Mohair, 5% Cashmere) cut to an O'Connell's pattern
Hober tie
PF PPBD
BB Pocket Square
LE Twills
LE striped socks
AE Shelton Saddles


----------



## stcolumba

Coat: Barbour Beaufort
Shirt, Sweater: LL Bean
Tie, Trouser: Brooks Bros
Sock: SmartWool
Boot: Wolverine 1000


----------



## 44Blue

Spectacular jacket!


----------



## Sir Cingle

A hand-me-down tweed 3-piece suit:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 39º and sunny, with light winds from the NW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sport coat: Magee Donegal Mist cloth (60% new wool, 35% Kid Mohair, 5% Cashmere) cut to an O'Connell's pattern
> Hober tie
> PF PPBD
> BB Pocket Square
> LE Twills
> LE striped socks
> AE Shelton Saddles


I had to bring this over to the new page!

Salgy - Thanks! It is the LE Men's Wool Commuter Duffle in the LE sales section.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


>


I had to bring this over, too! Great stuff STColumba!


----------



## conductor

BB shirt and tie (first four-in-hand!), press blazer
Not pictured: Bills in khaki, shell J & M's in burgundy


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> Coat: Barbour Beaufort
> Shirt, Sweater: LL Bean
> Tie, Trouser: Brooks Bros
> Sock: SmartWool
> Boot: Wolverine 1000


Very nice. I love the shirt. The boots are hot, too.


----------



## Flairball

44Blue said:


> Spectacular jacket!


X2. I am suffering much sportcoat envy right now.


----------



## Flairball

Sir Cingle said:


> A hand-me-down tweed 3-piece suit:
> 
> View attachment 6424


The hits keep rolling in. Great suit!


----------



## Jovan

Sir Cingle said:


> A hand-me-down tweed 3-piece suit:
> 
> View attachment 6424


:icon_cheers:


----------



## The Rambler

Splendid, SirC, and looks to be a perfect fit, too.

StC, not an easy look to pull off, but you do, to admiration.

Those snappy Press tweeds on Billax, K St, SirC, Ensiferous, and others dazzle!


----------



## Liminal

Harris Tweed Jacket
BB OCBD
BB Tie
Sperrys


----------



## Flairball

I'm not too crazy about today's rig. A little lifeless, but I was trying something different. I wanted to wear the grey trousers, but I don't have a navy blaze (yet). Anyway, greys and greens today.


















Barbour green tartan shirt
Grey EB flat front trousers 
Grey sweater vest
Black Cole buckle shoes
Black Geoffrey Beene coat
Tartan muffler
Cheap Bass Pro hat

So, let me have it. What can I do to make this better?


----------



## Flairball

Liminal said:


> Harris Tweed Jacket
> BB OCBD
> BB Tie
> Sperrys


Harris tweed and tartan ties get two thumbs up from his guy. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## conductor

Flairball:

I see you've already mentioned your coat sleeves in a previous post. As for the rest of the rig, you might go for a little more contrast between various elements - you're a bit monochromatic today. Nice having you on the forum!


----------



## Flairball

conductor said:


> Flairball:
> 
> I see you've already mentioned your coat sleeves in a previous post. As for the rest of the rig, you might go for a little more contrast between various elements - you're a bit monochromatic today. Nice having you on the forum!


Monochromatic, that is the word I was looking for. To be honest, I felt kind of like I was wearing a mall security uniform I'd found at a thrift shop.

The coat is on the long list of items to go to the tailor. Probably next week it'll be dropped off.

Thanks for the reply, and the welcome.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, Jovan and Rambler!


----------



## Jovan

You're welcome. The three piece sack suit is indeed a "grail".


----------



## AJW

williamson said:


> It isn't a blazer (a blazer is a particular style of jacket, navy with metal buttons);
> but it is an excellent _ensemble, _very well put together_._


A blazer doesn't necessarily need to be navy


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Sir Cingle - I didnt catch your pic earlier, but I just checked it out and that suit is stunning!


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> BB shirt and tie (first four-in-hand!), press blazer
> Not pictured: Bills in khaki, shell J & M's in burgundy


That's a great sport coat, conductor. The color range is very nice and the texture looks wonderful!


----------



## TJN




----------



## conductor

I'm digging the sweater - I really like the patches.


----------



## Sir Cingle

oxford cloth button down said:


> Sir Cingle - I didnt catch your pic earlier, but I just checked it out and that suit is stunning!


Thanks, OCBD! It's a Brooks Brothers suit and I really, really like it. It's not only a three-piece tweed sack; it's also got lower patch pockets, lapped seams, &c.


----------



## halbydurzell

New Years Eve. Wearing a sack suit that fits me.










We are all excited.

Suit: Filene's Mens Store 
Shirt: Uniqlo ocbd
Tie: The Knottery
Shoes: Cole Haan


----------



## Jovan

AJW said:


> A blazer doesn't necessarily need to be navy


Blazers are either a solid colour with metal buttons (such as the navy blazer) or boldly striped -- a regatta/boating blazer. His is neither of those. It's a tweed sport coat. 



TJN said:


>


TJN: Looking great. Is that a Rugby Shetland? I just got one myself.


----------



## stcolumba

Coat: local tailor
Shirt & bow: Brooks Bros
Sweater: Spirit of Shetland
Trousers: Epaulet (not as dark as appears in the picture)
Shoes: AE

*Hookem* and *TJN* are making elbow patched sweaters a must have.


----------



## 44Blue

Simultaneously classic and creative...bravo!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1
...and arguably the pic of the day! :thumbs-up:
Stcolumba dresses pretty darn close to perfectly...for a wolverine!


----------



## Trip English

Flipping back through the pages since Christmas. Very impressed. Once my clothes are unpacked I'll start wearing them again and maybe snap a photo.


----------



## Flairball

Today's offering. Sorry for the shaky pics. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with this ensemble. Hope you all like it.










With outerwear. 









Detail shots (sort of, anyway). First pocket square attempt. 

















Barbour tattersall, and cords
Thrifted Harris tweed
English Sports Shot tie
Clark's shoes
Barbour cap
Izod coat


----------



## FLMike

Late posting, but here's some Pre-Christmas party shots:

Camel Hair SC: Haspel
Blackwatch Trousers: Paul Fredrick
OCBD: BB
Plain SS Plaque Buckle: Tiffany
Gator Strap: BB
Bits: AE Lucca


----------



## FLMike

And one more:


----------



## Ensiferous

Sir Cingle said:


> A hand-me-down tweed 3-piece suit:
> 
> View attachment 6424


Excellent Sir Cingle. Great cut, color, texture, shoulders...

Ballistic-grade tweed Level IIIA


----------



## 44Blue

...taking a stab at a full length photo



ancient Lord Jeff sweater
Bill's M2
Bean mocs


----------



## Sir Cingle

Ensiferous said:


> Excellent Sir Cingle. Great cut, color, texture, shoulders...
> 
> Ballistic-grade tweed Level IIIA


Thanks, Ensiferous!


----------



## Billax

FLCracka said:


> Late posting, but here's some Pre-Christmas party shots:
> 
> Camel Hair SC: Haspel
> Blackwatch Trousers: Paul Fredrick
> OCBD: BB
> Plain SS Plaque Buckle: Tiffany
> Gator Strap: BB
> Bits: AE Lucca


VERY appealing combination, FL Cracka! Nice fit, too.


----------



## FLMike

Thank you, Billax!


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1
> ...and arguably the pic of the day! :thumbs-up:
> Stcolumba dresses pretty darn close to perfectly...for a wolverine!


Ha! Ha! Ha! Well, I had to make a speech at breakfast meeting. The temperature was only 9 degrees! I grabbed anything that looked warm and put it on. Even Wolverines get cold! Thanks for your very kind comment.


----------



## Roycru

Waiting to pay for a new pair of gloves. On December 14th, Shaver suggested a light blue pocket square with this jacket. Here is my lightest blue pocket square with the Harris Tweed Dunn & Co. jacket (very British Country rather than Trad, with sloped flap pockets, a ticket pocket, and dual vents), Brooks OCBD, Lancashire Saxony wool tie, Polo Fair Isle sweater vest, Orvis cord pants, and Nordstrom shoes.....


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> Ha! Ha! Ha! Well, I had to make a speech at breakfast meeting. The temperature was only 9 degrees! I grabbed anything that looked warm and put it on. Even Wolverines get cold! Thanks for your very kind comment.


StC, you know I am a great admirer of your style, and I think your clothing fits you beautifully, so, forgive me, but I can't resist saying that I think a bow tie with a crew neck shetland is goofy looking.


----------



## AJW

Jovan said:


> Blazers are either a solid colour with metal buttons (such as the navy blazer) or boldly striped -- a regatta/boating blazer. His is neither of those. It's a tweed sport coat.


If you recall, I was replying to williamson's comment that:

"It isn't a blazer (a blazer is a particular style of jacket, navy with metal buttons);"

My intention was to clarify that, while that was not a blazer, a blazer does not necessarily need to be 'navy with metal buttons', as evidenced by boating, rowing, and school blazers.


----------



## conductor

Flairball - I really like the top half of this rig. Perhaps consider shortening the pants a bit, or even a cut that is a little less full. Looks like quite a bit of material.



Flairball said:


> Today's offering. Sorry for the shaky pics. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with this ensemble. Hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With outerwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shots (sort of, anyway). First pocket square attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour tattersall, and cords
> Thrifted Harris tweed
> English Sports Shot tie
> Clark's shoes
> Barbour cap
> Izod coat


----------



## conductor

FLCracka - You nailed it!



FLCracka said:


> Late posting, but here's some Pre-Christmas party shots:
> 
> Camel Hair SC: Haspel
> Blackwatch Trousers: Paul Fredrick
> OCBD: BB
> Plain SS Plaque Buckle: Tiffany
> Gator Strap: BB
> Bits: AE Lucca


----------



## Pappa

The Rambler said:


> StC, you know I am a great admirer of your style, and I think your clothing fits you beautifully, so, forgive me, but I can't resist saying that I think a bow tie with a crew neck shetland is goofy looking.


Awww Rambler, I have to disagree. The Saint don't do Goofy!!!


----------



## The Rambler

well, it is out of character.


----------



## Pappa

The Rambler said:


> well, it is out of character.


Hmmmm, I am going to try a similar look for early church tomorrow, thankfully I don't have character! Grinnn, Happy New Year Rambler, keep up the good work!


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Today's offering. Sorry for the shaky pics. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with this ensemble. Hope you all like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With outerwear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail shots (sort of, anyway). First pocket square attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour tattersall, and cords
> Thrifted Harris tweed
> English Sports Shot tie
> Clark's shoes
> Barbour cap
> Izod coat


I like the top rig a lot. Looks like you are going to teach history.


----------



## Flairball

conductor said:


> Flairball - I really like the top half of this rig. Perhaps consider shortening the pants a bit, or even a cut that is a little less full. Looks like quite a bit of material.


Thank you for the feed back. I have come to believe the cords are a bit long. I think they will hang better if shortened. I will add them to the list of items going to the tailor.

The jacket is a Harris tweed I found at a thrift yesterday. I am really happy with it, and for $10......the pockets were still basted closed.


----------



## Flairball

thegovteach said:


> I like the top rig a lot. Looks like you are going to teach history.


No teaching, but I did enjoy a cigar, and a couple of beers. It was the perfect evening to wear my thrift bought Bermuda tie. Glad you liked my effort. Thanks for the input.


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt & Sweater: Brooks Bros
Wool tie: Ferragamo
Trousers: Epaulet Walt


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 49º and cloudy. No wind.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Absolutely splendid, Mr Billax! Could you provide us with a bit more information regarding your sweater?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

halbydurzell said:


>


Looking good!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, and as Connor would say, "Sunday style" as I was at church with the GF. I need to have my right sleeve let out a touch, but overall I am pleased with the way that my blazer has turned out.

Blazer - BB
OCBD - LE Original
Tie - Thrifted Redwood & Ross
Chinos - J.Crew
Weejuns


----------



## 44Blue

Bullseye!


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Absolutely splendid, Mr Billax! Could you provide us with a bit more information regarding your sweater?


Happy to, eagle! It's a BB lambswool Color Block sweater of a few years ago.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 49º and cloudy. No wind.


Haven't seen a patchwork sweater like this in ages. Great fun.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, and as Connor would say, "Sunday style" as I was at church with the GF. I need to have my right sleeve let out a touch, but overall I am pleased with the way that my blazer has turned out.
> 
> Blazer - BB
> OCBD - LE Original
> Tie - Thrifted Redwood & Ross
> Chinos - J.Crew
> Weejuns


I haven't seen anything from Redwood and Ross for ages. They were one of more favorite stores in the late 70's and early 80's.


----------



## Jovan

halbydurzell said:


> New Years Eve. Wearing a sack suit that fits me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are all excited.
> 
> Suit: Filene's Mens Store
> Shirt: Uniqlo ocbd
> Tie: The Knottery
> Shoes: Cole Haan





oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, and as Connor would say, "Sunday style" as I was at church with the GF. I need to have my right sleeve let out a touch, but overall I am pleased with the way that my blazer has turned out.
> 
> Blazer - BB
> OCBD - LE Original
> Tie - Thrifted Redwood & Ross
> Chinos - J.Crew
> Weejuns


Excellent, both of you!


----------



## K Street

All right, Billax, if that's what you want...


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


> All right, Billax, if that's what you want...


Unbelievable, K Street. We have the same kind of sport coats, and now nearly the same sweaters. We just can't know who's telling whom to GTH! I'd say you win on the GTH meter, since some of your colors are primaries or near primaries, while mine are more heathered out. Rats!


----------



## Flairball

The good, the bad, and the ugly. That's what I'm calling today's outfit. Casual today. 

















The good:
Thrifted wool houndstooth jacket
Pocket square (over the top, but hey?)
Tattered tattersall
EB off white sweater
Jeans
Clark's Chukars

He bad:
The thrifted jacket is yet to be tailored. Both sleeves and body are too long. For less than $40 I'll take a chance at letting the tailor shorten the body.

The ugly:
Shaky pics again. Sorry


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Unbelievable, K Street. We have the same kind of sport coats, and now nearly the same sweaters. We just can't know who's telling whom to GTH! I'd say you win on the GTH meter, since some of your colors are primaries or near primaries, while mine are more heathered out. Rats!


LOL! I would never have had the stones to post this sweater without your inspiration. Nor to pair it with yellow cords. Perhaps someday we will share closet space in H. :tongue2:


----------



## K Street

Flairball said:


> Thrifted wool houndstooth jacket


That's not a J. Press jacket, is it? Looks eerily like the one Billax and I have in common...


----------



## Flairball

K Street said:


> That's not a J. Press jacket, is it? Looks eerily like the one Billax and I have in common...


Not a J Press I'm afraid. I do like the pattern and texture quite a bit. Should the tailor be able to get the length squared away, no doubt it'll become my favorite jacket.

I don't expect I'll be getting a patchwork sweater, however. Not quite my style, but the yellow cords are now on my radar.


----------



## halbydurzell

K Street said:


> LOL! I would never have had the stones to post this sweater without your inspiration. Nor to pair it with yellow cords. Perhaps someday we will share closet space in H. :tongue2:


Awesome! Between those sweaters and re-reading old HTJ blog posts, I wish I was alive and with disposable income when BB was repping the illest clothes. Tell me you wouldn't trade a family member for these foxhead wool trousers?


----------



## srivats

> Shirt & Sweater: Brooks Bros
> Wool tie: Ferragamo
> Trousers: Epaulet Walt


I like that very much ... You look great in that outfit.


----------



## Cardinals5

It's been a long time since I've posted in here - I forgot how to take a decent picture.


























Unknown maker for Rush Wilson tweed herringbone suit
BB ocbd
Pendleton wool tie
BB gator belt
AE MacNeils


----------



## 44Blue

Press SC
Polo OCBD
BB tie


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> Unbelievable, K Street. We have the same kind of sport coats, and now nearly the same sweaters. We just can't know who's telling whom to GTH! I'd say you win on the GTH meter, since some of your colors are primaries or near primaries, while mine are more heathered out. Rats!





K Street said:


> LOL! I would never have had the stones to post this sweater without your inspiration. Nor to pair it with yellow cords. Perhaps someday we will share closet space in H. :tongue2:


Frankly, it seems to me that you are both setting a standard so many of us can learn from and hope to achieve! It's fun and it looks good, as well. Nicely done to both of you.


----------



## leisureclass

^^ SO glad to see Cards back, very very nice.


----------



## Billax

44Blue said:


> Press SC
> Polo OCBD
> BB tie


Fabulous Sport Coat, 44Blue! My compliments, too, on the knot and dimple. Getting the horizontal bar on the tie centered so nicely on the knot - and having the resultant line be so vertical - ain't easy.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great stuff, OCBD, K Street, and Billax! The thread is really hopping with some great things.


----------



## The Rambler

Cardinals5 said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted in here - I forgot how to take a decent picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown maker for Rush Wilson tweed herringbone suit
> BB ocbd
> Pendleton wool tie
> BB gator belt
> AE MacNeils


Welcome back to the tradliest of all posters.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Yes, welcome back, Cards! You're looking sharp.


----------



## Orgetorix

halbydurzell said:


> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b194/rubberlover666/suit_zpse82e03e5.jpg
> New Years Eve. Wearing a sack suit that fits me.
> 
> https://i19.photobucket.com/albums/b194/rubberlover666/buds_zpsff32d56f.jpg
> 
> We are all excited.
> 
> Suit: Filene's Mens Store
> Shirt: Uniqlo ocbd
> Tie: The Knottery
> Shoes: Cole Haan


You and your lady look great.



Trip English said:


> Flipping back through the pages since Christmas. Very impressed. Once my clothes are unpacked I'll start wearing them again and maybe snap a photo.


Did you move?



Cardinals5 said:


> It's been a long time since I've posted in here - I forgot how to take a decent picture.
> 
> https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/DSCN6846.jpg
> https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/DSCN6848.jpg
> https://i695.photobucket.com/albums/vv311/lanejharris/Picture005.jpg
> 
> Unknown maker for Rush Wilson tweed herringbone suit
> BB ocbd
> Pendleton wool tie
> BB gator belt
> AE MacNeils


Welcome back! Looks great.

Yesterday:
























Daks SC
BB shirt & trou
Drakes tie
Alden shoes

Today:
















Varsity-Towne suit
BB shirt
Kountz & Rider tie
Faconnable square
AE shoes


----------



## Barnavelt

^ Excellent ensemble as per usual. Really really nice Daks SC. The tie goes great with it, both from a colorway and texture standpoint. I also love the specs; I don't recall you wearing those before? The second post; great texture on the 3 pc suit up close. The graphic on the PS is intriguing; what is it? Looks like branches and leaves or some other such Fall / Winter motif.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> All right, Billax, if that's what you want...


The clothes smack-down continues....

Funny stuff!!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Orgetorix

^ Ensiferous, that ensemble is great. I love the sportcoat, and it looks like it fits you well.



Barnavelt said:


> ^ Excellent ensemble as per usual. Really really nice Daks SC. The tie goes great with it, both from a colorway and texture standpoint. I also love the specs; I don't recall you wearing those before? The second post; great texture on the 3 pc suit up close. The graphic on the PS is intriguing; what is it? Looks like branches and leaves or some other such Fall / Winter motif.


Thanks! The glasses are new; Warby Parker, Ainsworth model in striped chestnut.

The square is a Faconnable one with several different patterns on it. Here's a couple pics:


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> Fabulous Sport Coat, 44Blue! My compliments, too, on the knot and dimple. Getting the horizontal bar on the tie centered so nicely on the knot - and having the resultant line be so vertical - ain't easy.


Thank you, Billax. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while!


----------



## Ensiferous

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Ensiferous, that ensemble is great. I love the sportcoat, and it looks like it fits you well.


Thanks, Orgetorix. That sportcoat is one of my treasured vintage pieces that I should wear more often, but don't becuase I want to preserve it - probably a foolish idea, but I just can't find a shoulder like it, even from those who like to say they make them. It always fit me without a fight. I never had to tailor a single stitch of it. It makes me even more satisfied that you are "checking-off" on the fit of it!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Flairball said:


> Today's offering. Sorry for the shaky pics. Anyway, I'm pretty happy with this ensemble. Hope you all like it.


Nice combo!!

I struggle with fit issues with my trousers as well, they just seem to bag up on me. I'm just happy to find a decent rise.


----------



## salgy

BB unstructured sport coat
Lands End shirt
Jeans 
My latest AE acquisition, El Paso's in brown... Most comfortable shoe I have ever put on, highly recommended


----------



## Barnavelt

^^Ensiferous I love the SC. The color is a nice change in the cool-color direction when most similar jackets are of the beige / brown / red variety. I have a green tweed (not a nice plaid like yours unfortunately) and I like that it gives me some slightly different shirt & tie options. I also agree with Orgetorix that it fits you very well. May I inquire as to the maker?


----------



## Ensiferous

Barnavelt said:


> ^^Ensiferous I love the SC. The color is a nice change in the cool-color direction when most similar jackets are of the beige / brown / red variety. I have a green tweed (not a nice plaid like yours unfortunately) and I like that it gives me some slightly different shirt & tie options. I also agree with Orgetorix that it fits you very well. May I inquire as to the maker?


Thanks, Barnavelt. I, as well, would be interested to know, but it is unmarked. I only know it was made around 1962-1965. Hooked vent, too.


----------



## Barnavelt

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks, Barnavelt. I, as well, would be interested to know, but it is unmarked. I only know it was made around 1962-1965. Hooked vent, too.


Some of the nicest jackets I own or have sold have been unmarked or with only the men's store label intact. The mystery of the maker actually tends to make me like it more because I can then pretend it's all J. Press. 

Speaking of which, exactly how common was a hook vent in the 60's? J. Press was the first to market the hook vent, correct?


----------



## Ensiferous

Barnavelt said:


> Some of the nicest jackets I own or have sold have been unmarked or with only the men's store label intact. The mystery of the maker actually tends to make me like it more because I can then pretend it's all J. Press.
> 
> Speaking of which, exactly how common was a hook vent in the 60's? J. Press was the first to market the hook vent, correct?


Some say Press was the first, but Press people have said not, rather that they helped popularize it. I will credit them for still doing it though!

The hooked vent was a cool, must-have detail on the 60s campus and street, and given that the correct details could even be found in stores like Sears and Penney's back then, it was done by many, but led by Press, Chipp, Hilton...

ivy-style covered this subject in an article.


----------



## Billax

Very nice look today, Ensiferous!
___________________________

Weather in Durham: 50º and sunny, with Zephyrs.





































Press Tweed sack
Press Cavalry Twills (apparently the model that started the infamous "J. Press disappoints" thread)
BBOCBD
Hober Paisley 
Orvis sweater vest
AE Shell Kenwoods


----------



## 44Blue

^ Impeccable fit, Billax!


----------



## Barnavelt

^ Billax the tie & pocket square pairing is inspired, at least from your photos. My sole pair of loafers are AE Kenwoods in saddle brown calf but I have never seen them in shell outside of the website. Are they of the burgundy variety? I like mine quite a lot.


----------



## Billax

Thanx, 44Blue!
Thanks, Barnavelt, and yes, they are the Burgundy (or Cordovan) color.


----------



## stcolumba

Pierpont Hicks wool tie
J Press "slim fit" shirt. The bottom picture gives some idea of the fit. It is more slim that the Brooks Bros slim fit.


----------



## The Rambler

stcolumba said:


> Pierpont Hicks wool tie
> J Press shirt


That tie really clicks with that elegantly cut blazer.


----------



## salgy

Have a meeting tonight, so I threw a tie on, changed into chinos & put on my AE maxfield loafers... First time wearing a tie with a non-solid shirt... Thoughts?!?


----------



## Brio1

Ensiferous said:


>


Looking sharp as usual, Ensiferous. Is the shirt an acquisition from J Press?


----------



## Billax

salgy said:


> Have a meeting tonight, so I threw a tie on, changed into chinos & put on my AE maxfield loafers... First time wearing a tie with a non-solid shirt... Thoughts?!?


It, sure as heck, doesn't look like the first time you've done it! Excellent.


----------



## Ensiferous

Brio1 said:


> Looking sharp as usual, Ensiferous. Is the shirt an acquisition from J Press?


Thanks Brio1. No, actually that shirt is a BB 132Q, a.k.a. my permanent exoskeleton. Wouldn't mind the same from Press - might actually prefer it, but I usually like to go slim fit without the pocket flap. When Press accomodates, I'll buy.

Billax, thank you. Your s/c is fantastic. I like to think that kind of tweed falls into the seemingly paradoxical category of powerful-but-neutral.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today, first attempt at wearing a pocket square

Suit, English American Tailors
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave

I'd appreciate you input on the relationship between my shirt collar, tie space and the tie's knot. Is the knot too small for the shirt collar? I can't quite decide.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

FiscalDean said:


> Today, first attempt at wearing a pocket square
> 
> Suit, English American Tailors
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE Fifth Ave
> 
> I'd appreciate you input on the relationship between my shirt collar, tie space and the tie's knot. Is the knot too small for the shirt collar? I can't quite decide.


The collar point length, the tie space and the knot size look quite coherent to me. Really good, in fact! I tend to futz with my knot shape and position more than most, and if that were me looking in the mirror, I'd manipulate the knot triangle to make it a bit more isosceles in shape and then pull the knot up to get rid of the yellow between top of knot and your neck. Caution: I'm way too anal on this topic and not much weight should be given to my words.


----------



## hardline_42

salgy said:


> Have a meeting tonight, so I threw a tie on, changed into chinos & put on my AE maxfield loafers... First time wearing a tie with a non-solid shirt... Thoughts?!?


That LE Highland twill is not an easy one to coordinate. Well done!


----------



## salgy

Billax said:


> It, sure as heck, doesn't look like the first time you've done it! Excellent.





hardline_42 said:


> That LE Highland twill is not an easy one to coordinate. Well done!


Phew... I have been sweating over what was awaiting me here as far as blasting my choices... I don't think I could ever wear that without the sweater, but I liked how it looked with just a little of the shirt & tie poking out of the top


----------



## Patrick06790

The end of a very tedious day

https://postimage.org/
free photo hosting

https://postimage.org/
image sharing

https://postimage.org/
pic upload


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> The end of a very tedious day
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> free photo hosting
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image sharing
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> pic upload


Nice rig, Patrick. I like everything you've done. The jacket is great, and I like the tie. The shoes and argyles look hot too. The only thing I'd have done differently is to wear a tattersall, because I like tattersalls.


----------



## leisureclass

Fiscal Dean: The tie knot looks great with the collar, very nice roll, nicely knotted tie, don't over think it.


----------



## FiscalDean

leisureclass said:


> Fiscal Dean: The tie knot looks great with the collar, very nice roll, nicely knotted tie, don't over think it.


Thanks for the input, I appreciate the kind words.



salgy said:


> Have a meeting tonight, so I threw a tie on, changed into chinos & put on my AE maxfield loafers... First time wearing a tie with a non-solid
> shirt... Thoughts?!?


Very nicely done and it's a classic combination. That would look great with a harris tweed also.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> The collar point length, the tie space and the knot size look quite coherent to me. Really good, in fact! I tend to futz with my knot shape and position more than most, and if that were me looking in the mirror, I'd manipulate the knot triangle to make it a bit more isosceles in shape and then pull the knot up to get rid of the yellow between top of knot and your neck. Caution: I'm way too anal on this topic and not much weight should be given to my words.


Thanks Billax, I appreciate the input. I'm not sure why, but that tie never seems to stay in place. Is it something I'm doing or is it just an inexpensive tie?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today a thrifted find that may be a touch too small in the shoulders and/or need a few alterations, but I had to give a trail run. I am attempting to start my New Years resolution by wearing a tie and jacket on Tues/Thurs at least until the workplace shuts down my operation. My jacket rotation is very limited and probably does not deserve the name rotation so please forgive me for the repetitive nature of these posts. Also, thanks for all of the kind comments about my blazer!

Jacket - Roderick St. John's
Shirt - LE Original OCBD
Tie - Ferrell Reed for Harolds
Chinos - J.Crew Classic Fit
Weejuns


----------



## 44Blue

close-up for pattern and texture



BB shirt and tie


----------



## 44Blue

beautiful, interesting fabric!


----------



## stcolumba

Suit: Polo Shirt & Tie: Brooks Bros

*OCBD's *recently acquired thrifted SC looks brand new. Pretty fabric. Nicely matched with the rep tie.
*44Blue* 's pink shirt is a dazzler.


----------



## Ensiferous

OCBD, great s/c, and altogether outfit. I, for one, think the shoulders are fine. You could argue that the sleeves could be let out 3/8, just to be picky. But you did very well with that!


----------



## Walter Denton

Ensiferous said:


> OCBD, great s/c, and altogether outfit. I, for one, think the shoulders are fine. You could argue that the sleeves could be let out 3/8, just to be picky. But you did very well with that!


+1 
I really like your new jacket and tie combination and agree that, if anything, the sleeves may be a tad short.

*44Blue* - Excellent shirt and tie combination.


----------



## 44Blue

...subtle elegance personified.


----------



## Flairball

Spoiler Alert.

This is a sneak preview of the rig I'll be wearing to my wife's piano recital tonight. Full pics to follow later.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## halbydurzell

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today a thrifted find that may be a touch too small in the shoulders and/or need a few alterations, but I had to give a trail run. I am attempting to start my New Years resolution by wearing a tie and jacket on Tues/Thurs at least until the workplace shuts down my operation. My jacket rotation is very limited and probably does not deserve the name rotation so please forgive me for the repetitive nature of these posts. Also, thanks for all of the kind comments about my blazer!
> 
> Jacket - Roderick St. John's
> Shirt - LE Original OCBD
> Tie - Ferrell Reed for Harolds
> Chinos - J.Crew Classic Fit
> Weejuns


I really like that jacket and, I gotta say, I haven't worn white socks in over ten years but you somehow make them work with your outfits. I may dip my toe back into those waters.


----------



## The Rambler

halby, you'll find that there are a number of Wigwam-wearers here, including, along with lc, Jovan, Patrick, Billax, me, and others I'm forgetting, for sure. A classic Ivy look, esp. with pennies.


----------



## conductor

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Love the blazer!


----------



## halbydurzell

The Rambler said:


> halby, you'll find that there are a number of Wigwam-wearers here, including, along with lc, Jovan, Patrick, Billax, me, and others I'm forgetting, for sure. A classic Ivy look, esp. with pennies.


And let's not forget Michael Jackson!

I'm slower to come around to certain trad staples than othes. Pink and yellow ocbd's I was fine with right out of the gate but I only recently let knit ties into my life. Maybe white socks will be next? Bow ties - give it a year or so.


----------



## Jovan

halbydurzell said:


> I really like that jacket and, I gotta say, I haven't worn white socks in over ten years but you somehow make them work with your outfits. I may dip my toe back into those waters.


Any of these should work well. The "625" is the original. I think the Wigwam "Husky" is a thicker version. Some say the "132" is a thinner version, though the only difference I can see is that they're sized exactly. I have not tried the Fox River ones.

Sadly, Adler is no longer around -- those are the ones you see in _Take Ivy _according to the guys who actually went to high school and college in the '60s.

https://www.foxsox.com/catalog/product.aspx?selectedstyle=1177&overstocks=0


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks guys! Minus a little teasing from my coworkers the jacket and tie haven't been an issue yet. I am just hoping that they will get used to it before they get fed up with it. 


Halby - The socks are actually tan/off white. Give it a try just not with white athletic socks.


----------



## Ensiferous

I like this outfit. Photo by Yao Ming? :icon_smile_wink:



Patrick06790 said:


> free photo hosting
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image sharing


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack courtesy of drlivingston. This has become the month of Norman Hilton--another one from drlivingston plus one thrifted on Sunday.
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
LE repp
LLB flannels
AE Hancock


----------



## Orgetorix

Saks chesterfield
Southwick suit
BBGF shirt
Rubinacci tie
J&M shoes


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack courtesy of drlivingston. This has become the month of Norman Hilton--another one from drlivingston plus one thrifted on Sunday.


What a lovely coat. A true classic!


----------



## TJN




----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks guys! Minus a little teasing from my coworkers the jacket and tie haven't been an issue yet. I am just hoping that they will get used to it before they get fed up with it.
> 
> Halby - The socks are actually tan/off white. Give it a try just not with white athletic socks.


Looks great! Stick to your guns! If you like the jacket and tie then go for it. You might be surprised that some of the other guys start stepping up their game a bit if you stay with it. Good luck!


----------



## Patrick06790

Sublime Brookstweed jacket from Art Vandalay, just got it yesterday. Mercer tattersall (I have two, paid full ticket for the first and found the second, unworn, still in the packaging, on eBay for $28!). LE chinos from a few years back, when they were calling them Heritage Authentic Regular Tailored Normal Guy Retro. Wigwams, and new LL Bean bootlets.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## FLMike

Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/


I like the new Gumshoes, Patrick. I'm curious, how much did you size down from your usual dress shoe size? For example, if you wore a 9.5D in AE Park Ave's, what would you order in the Gumshoe? Thanks.


----------



## Patrick06790

These are insulated and I bought them to wear with thick socks, so I stayed with my normal size 9D. If I got the standard version and/or planned to wear them with medium socks, I would have gone down a half size.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Glad the jacket works for you, Patrick. Looking good.


----------



## Flairball

Late post, but this was my rig for the evening.










































Barbour shirt
BB moleskin trousers
Jimmy Hourihan waistcoat
Barbour tie
Pierre Cardan sportcoat
BB socks
Nathan Studio shoes


----------



## DMB

Flairball said:


> Late post, but this was my rig for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour shirt
> BB moleskin trousers
> Jimmy Hourihan waistcoat
> Barbour tie
> Pierre Cardan sportcoat
> BB socks
> Nathan Studio shoes


Nicely done.


----------



## OJAW

The Rambler said:


>


This. So well put together; double takes and single drams all 'round!


----------



## 44Blue

thrifted SC...label reads _Wagenheimer Munchen --- _darted, 3 button semi-roll, three patch pockets, side vents, decent shoulder
Polo OCBD
LE tie


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Flairball said:


> Late post, but this was my rig for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour shirt
> BB moleskin trousers
> Jimmy Hourihan waistcoat
> Barbour tie
> Pierre Cardan sportcoat
> BB socks
> Nathan Studio shoes


I'd take up the jacket sleeve.

The shirt collar is a little loose the shoes, a little peculiar, but overall I think it suits your look and personal style well.

Even the pants appear less baggy!!


----------



## wwilson

Flairball said:


> Late post, but this was my rig for the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour shirt
> BB moleskin trousers
> Jimmy Hourihan waistcoat
> Barbour tie
> Pierre Cardan sportcoat
> BB socks
> Nathan Studio shoes


Nicely done!


----------



## Ensiferous

44Blue said:


> thrifted SC...label reads _Wagenheimer Munchen --- _darted, 3 button semi-roll, three patch pockets, side vents, decent shoulder


Something interesting from Bavaria, and it's not even Oktoberfest!


----------



## stcolumba

A ho-hum everything-is-Brooks Bros day.


----------



## eagle2250

44Blue said:


> thrifted SC...label reads _Wagenheimer Munchen --- _darted, 3 button semi-roll, three patch pockets, side vents, decent shoulder
> Polo OCBD
> LE tie


44Blue: You consistently achieve the most incredible dimples in your tie knots...a small detail of your wardrobing effort(s) that seems to set you apart from the crowd. Very nicely done Sir, with the details, as well as with the overall result(s)!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## 44Blue

^Thank you, Eagle. Your kind words are a welcome counterpoint to my wife's all-too-frequent reminders that I've spent an inordinate amount of time in front of the mirror some mornings tying and untying the same tie!


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack courtesy of Thom Browne's Schooldays
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
LE tailored fit cords
Alden shell ptbs


----------



## 44Blue

color coordination wizardry


----------



## Roycru

Orgetorix said:


> Saks chesterfield
> Southwick suit
> BBGF shirt
> Rubinacci tie
> J&M shoes


Everything is quite wonderful, but I am wondering if that is your overcoat and scarf neatly folded on the ground behind you in the second picture?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American Tailors
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, a brand no one here has ever heard of
Shoes, AE Bryon

My wife commented the "PS doesn't go with the rest of the outfit". I'd appreciate other's opinion.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today,

Suit, Jos. A Bank with the red label
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

CMDC - Loved the whole outfit especially the cords.

44Blue - You are quickly becoming one of my favorites around here.


----------



## stcolumba

44Blue said:


> color coordination wizardry


On paper, it would seem that this combination of colors and patterns would be dissonant. Yet, you pulled it all together in just the right way to make it appear to be a look most natural. I especially like the "presence" of the button down shirt collar and the patterned PS that is just peeking out of the pocket. Truly excellent!!!


----------



## 44Blue

Gap (!) cardigan 
JAB BD
BB tie


...and thanks OCBD!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

S/C - Southwick Cambridge Model
OCBD - LE Hyde Park
Tie - J.Press
Cords - J.Crew


----------



## jfkemd

well worn and everything fits perfectly!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> S/C - Southwick Cambridge Model
> OCBD - LE Hyde Park
> Tie - J.Press
> Cords - J.Crew


----------



## 44Blue

...totally relaxed, totally cool...and another of your sport coats rendered in beautiful fabric.


----------



## Orgetorix

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Love that tweed. Looks familiar, actually:










Me, yesterday:


----------



## CMDC

BB green sack blazer
BB unistripe ocbd
BB repp
LLB flannels
AE Grayson


----------



## stcolumba

Duffle Coat: Original Montgomery
Shirt: J Press
Tie: Brooks Bros
Trousers: Epaulet


----------



## randomdude

^ Bowtie and duffle is one of my favorite looks.


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage jacket & sweater, BB shirt & trou, C&J Peal shoes


----------



## Flairball

A casual, maybe even British countryside look today.


































Barbour tattersall and mole skin trousers
Brown sweater
Still in need of tailoring Ralph Lauren jacket
Clark's Chukkas


----------



## TJN




----------



## stcolumba

Orgetorix said:


> Vintage jacket & sweater, BB shirt & trou, C&J Peal shoes


This is really sharp!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orgetorix said:


> Love that tweed. Looks familiar, actually:
> 
> Me, yesterday:


I really like that coordinating, and the full outfit is very nice. The trousers could have less of a break, but that's it for me. Great shoes too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Org- Thanks. Great fit on that jacket today!

Stcolumba - Now that is a duffle!


----------



## Flairball

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> S/C - Southwick Cambridge Model
> OCBD - LE Hyde Park
> Tie - J.Press
> Cords - J.Crew


Another phenomenal combo. The jacket is great, and the fox tie is a really playful way to coordinate. Unfortunately, your tie has filled me with the urge to run around yelling "wear the fox hat."


----------



## Flairball

CMDC said:


> BB green sack blazer
> BB unistripe ocbd
> BB repp
> LLB flannels
> AE Grayson


Very nice. Love the green jacket, and repp tie combo. My first though whan I saw your pic was, kick ass. (can I say that?)


----------



## AncientMadder

A+, OCBD.


----------



## Jovan

OCBD is hitting it out of the park with his sport coat and tie ensembles. Meanwhile, it seems I've stolen his "uniform" of Shetland sweaters and chinos now...


































Rugby Shetland (Yes, I actually like the elbow patches.)
Lands' End OCBD, chinos, and surcingle
Gap socks
Florsheim pennies
Aquascutum tweed topcoat


----------



## ArtVandalay

Are you pleased with the Rugby Shetland, Jovan? I've had my eye on the grey, myself. How's the sizing?


----------



## Jovan

Sizing is actually not terribly slim. I also wear a 16x35 and the sleeves are long enough for me, showing a bit of shirt cuff.


----------



## Flairball

Jovan said:


> OCBD is hitting it out of the park with his sport coat and tie ensembles. Meanwhile, it seems I've stolen his "uniform" of Shetland sweaters and chinos now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rugby Shetland (Yes, I actually like the elbow patches.)
> Lands' End OCBD, chinos, and surcingle
> Gap socks
> Florsheim pennies
> Aquascutum tweed topcoat


Nice set up. That looks like a fine piece of leather around your waist. Now, about that tweed overcoat. A very nice tweed, but don't you think it should be a cape instead?


----------



## Jovan

Nah. My desire to be Sherlock Holmes only goes so far.  It is properly called a topcoat though because it sits above the knees.

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## dexconstruct

Awesome BB Fair Isle from wacolo!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Also, OCBD, you look like you've been wearing a jacket and tie for years. Looks fantastic, and that collar roll is great.


----------



## 44Blue

Polo sweater
BB BD and tie


----------



## hardline_42

Gloverall duffel
LE HP OCBD (back when they still knew how to roll)
Nova Scotia tartan wool tie (looks like a Lochcarron but no maker's tag)

Not shown:
LE 10-wale cords in Dijon (mustard yellow) with matching Viccel socks
Florsheim tassel loafers in burgundy
Trafalgar engine turned buckle with Beltmaster crocogator strap.


----------



## DownSouth

JAB long sleeve Dress Stewart sportshirt
Plain front khakis (Daniel Cremieux)
Bass Weejuns brown (Made in America)
Navy socks
Blue surcingle belt (LLBean)
Tiger Mountain boxers (TMI??) lol
Timex Expedition silver watch w/ white face and navy band


----------



## stcolumba

Bow ties: Ivy Inspired
Shirt, Sweater, Trouser: Brooks Bros
Peacoat: US Navy issue vintage 1958
Scarf: Van Boven (Ann Arbor)

The bow ties are made and sold by Forum Member, "*TJN*", who is a daily poster on this thread. The ties are wool and made beautifully. They are sold at a ridiculously low price. I've paid much, more for a tie and have gotten much, much less. The ties arrived in a nice box wrapped, neatly, in old fashioned wrapping paper. Talk about "trad"!

I believe that TJN is a senior in high school. I just wanted to give a shout out to our fellow young entrepreneur. On the bottom of his picture posts is a link to his blog site, and from there, you can click to see his offerings. I did so, on a whim, and ended up with two mighty fine bow ties. I know him only, as you do, by his daily posts. I think that it is admirable for anyone to venture into the clothing business. Even more so for someone of TJN's age. I hope he receives lots of business.


----------



## Sartre

stcolumba said:


> A ho-hum everything-is-Brooks Bros day.


I couldn't let this pass without a comment. Beautiful material, perfect silhouette.


----------



## Flairball

Meeting the wife for dinner and a movie later. But first a cigar. And perhaps a drink, too.










































Barbour tattersall 
BB moleskin trousers
Harris tweed (thrifted)
J Crew tie (thrifted)
BB socks
Clark's shoes


----------



## Cuttington III

Thanks for the bow recommendation! I'm eager to check out what TJN has to offer.


----------



## Cuttington III

I'm even more interested now that I've found out the ties are only $25+s/h (!!!).


----------



## TJN

stcolumba said:


> The bow ties are made and sold by Forum Member, "*TJN*", who is a daily poster on this thread. The ties are wool and made beautifully. They are sold at a ridiculously low price. I've paid much, more for a tie and have gotten much, much less. The ties arrived in a nice box wrapped, neatly, in old fashioned wrapping paper. Talk about "trad"!
> 
> I believe that TJN is a senior in high school. I just wanted to give a shout out to our fellow young entrepreneur. On the bottom of his picture posts is a link to his blog site, and from there, you can click to see his offerings. I did so, on a whim, and ended up with two mighty fine bow ties. I know him only, as you do, by his daily posts. I think that it is admirable for anyone to venture into the clothing business. Even more so for someone of TJN's age. I hope he receives lots of business.


Thanks for the shout out stcolumba, the tie looks great on you! For anyone interested, I hope to offer some neck ties soon as well, stay tuned


----------



## The Rambler

Completely agree with StC: TJN's blog is a delight, and those bows look like a steal.

Trying to put a little color in to a gray day in PA:


----------



## Roycru

Brooks silk tweed glen plaid jacket from the early '70's, Brooks (made in Scotland) Shetland sweater, Brooks blue OCBD, Hardy Amies wool tie, L. L. Bean cord pants, Nordstrom shoes....


----------



## K Street




----------



## 44Blue

K Street said:


>


bold, innovative combination of patterns, colors and textures!


----------



## Ensiferous

K Street, that is a wonderful assembly, and a visual & textural indulgence for us all.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, Eagle shirt, Polo trousers, Bass white bucks:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

P.Hudson - I have been missing your contributions! Great p/s, pants, and shoe combo. You have me yearning for summer.

K Street - I am going to start referring to you as Killa K Street as you consistently do that.

Rambler - Another combo that we can all learn from.


----------



## Ensiferous

Hello P Hudson! It has been too long. Your excellent contribution is only wanting for a gin & tonic.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

OCBD: I really want one of those fox ties, and you wear yours perfectly.

TJN: You're doing good, I reckon.

Flairball: I like your rigs, but I'd suggest wearing your silk squares in a puff instead of a fold.


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


> Hello P Hudson! It has been too long. Your excellent contribution is only wanting for a gin & tonic.





oxford cloth button down said:


> P.Hudson - I have been missing your contributions! Great p/s, pants, and shoe combo. You have me yearning for summer.


Thanks for the kind words, friends. I've been around--just not wearing clothes. It is harder to post pics with sufficient variety when the temps are in the 90s. I've got some ideas for the future, though.


----------



## K Street

Thanks, guys. I've been in a little dressing funk recently so that's encouraging.

Yesterday. I think this looked better in softer light.


----------



## stcolumba

Taken in haste. Apologies for the fuzzy quality of the pictures.

Tie: Ivy Inspired
Shirt: J Press
Coat: Alexander Clothier (local tailor)
Sweater: Orvis


----------



## stcolumba

K Street said:


> ...


Absolutely brilliant, *K Street* !


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


>


Wonderful, "comfortable" sweater! Very much liking the natural color.


----------



## Flairball

Trying a different kind of casual today. 
























EB shirt and sweater
BB cords
barbour cap
Nathan Studio shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Hanging upside down like Batman? Definitely a different sort of casual. 

If anything I'd shorten those trousers by an inch. Looks like a pretty solid ensemble.


----------



## Flairball

Jovan said:


> Hanging upside down like Batman? Definitely a different sort of casual.
> 
> If anything I'd shorten those trousers by an inch. Looks like a pretty solid ensemble.


Thanks. This outfit is quite comfy, even with all the blood rushing to my head.

The trouser length is a bit of a bone of contention. Just got these back from the tailor. Don't think I'll be going to the Russian ladies again. I'll be taking them up myself.


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> Taken in haste. Apologies for the fuzzy quality of the pictures.
> 
> Tie: Ivy Inspired
> Shirt: J Press
> Coat: Alexander Clothier (local tailor)
> Sweater: Orvis


The bow tie looks great! Well done.


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Trying a different kind of casual today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EB shirt and sweater
> BB cords
> barbour cap
> Nathan Studio shoes.


Love the tattersall shirt and can you give us a little better photo of the flat cap in the bottom picture?


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press SC
BB OCBD and tie


----------



## Billax

44Blue said:


> J. Press SC
> BB OCBD and tie


Dapper, 44Blue!


----------



## ds23pallas

Mostly BB, with the exception of handed-down-from-dad knit tie and Gloverall Dolomite duffle from 1971 along with Alden shoes:


----------



## Orgetorix

Hickey Freeman suit
BBGF shirt
Norman Hilton tie
AE Park Ave shoes


----------



## CMDC

Oakloom 3/2 sack--recent ebay purchase
BB blue ocbd
English Shop repp
LE trousers
AE Polo


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Oakloom 3/2 sack--recent ebay purchase


Big "yes" to this combination. Colorful and it works!


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Billax

CMDC, lovely outfit
leisureclass, very appealing tie! Details, please.

______________________________________

Weather in Durham today: 63º light rain, no wind.




























Press Silk/Wool
BB PPBD
LE Trumpet tie
Royal Silk Herringbone PS
Press Poly/Cotton Collegiate cut trou*
Wigwam Husky socks
AE Saddle Leather Kenwoods
______________________
* The precise material & rise I wore in college. Had them tapered a bit to get the exact collegiate cut look.


----------



## nerdykarim

Don't have a great full pic, unfortunately.


----------



## leisureclass

Very Nice Stuff all around, love the textures NK and the classic look on Billax. As for my tie it's ... (I hope you're sitting down) Calvin Klein! Based on the label it's probably 70s or 80s. I gave the maker a pass because the quality seemed good and I'm a sucker for raw silk, well that and it was only a couple of bucks at a thrift.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> _____________________
> * The precise material & rise I wore in college. Had them tapered a bit to get the exact collegiate cut look.


Another vote for cotton/poly. The poplin summer pants we wore in the 80s were a blend, and superior to today's all-cotton from Bills, etc.

Despite a solid, 50-year tradition in the neighborhood, we still look down at the Polyester family?


----------



## conductor

Nerdykarim,

From what I can see it looks to be an outstanding rig. I especially like the pants.


----------



## srmd22

Usually post in fashion waywt, but I think the last couple of outfits work for trad:

standing funny because daughters stuff is all over the floor--










vintage 3/2 roll thrifted harris tweed
Lands End khakis
BB light blue OCBD and navy light blue stripe BT
not in photo: brown kiltie tassel loafers



















BB: navy 3/2 sack blazer, tie, khakis
white OCBD no name
vintage cordovan longwings, thrifted


----------



## WillieB

Nerdykarim, any more info on the trousers? They look sharp!


----------



## nerdykarim

WillieB said:


> Nerdykarim, any more info on the trousers? They look sharp!


They're the Donegal tweed pants from with a 1.75" cuff.

They're around $41 with code SUNNY and PIN 1014 (though that coupon code expires in about 20 minutes!)


----------



## WillieB

Ah they didn't have my size in the plain front. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## 44Blue

BB sweater
JAB BD
polo player astride crocodile tie (from the Muffy Aldrich Couture Fall Collection)


----------



## K Street




----------



## WouldaShoulda

srmd22 said:


> Usually post in fashion waywt, but I think the last couple of outfits work for trad:
> 
> standing funny because daughters stuff is all over the floor--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage 3/2 roll thrifted harris tweed
> Lands End khakis
> BB light blue OCBD and navy light blue stripe BT
> not in photo: brown kiltie tassel loafers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB: navy 3/2 sack blazer, tie, khakis
> white OCBD no name
> vintage cordovan longwings, thrifted


These are great looks but GOSH there appears to be no rise to those trousers!!

My belly button likes my belt buckle too much to be apart.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack--thanks drlivingston
BB ppocbd
Robert Talbott paisley tie
BB khakis
Alden shell captoes


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

44 Blue: Against my better judgement, I bought a tie with guys playing polo on it the other day... Yours is better.

K Street: That is a great look, and a beautifully deployed square.

WouldaShoulda: That's a great turn of phrase, and I will be borrowing it.

CMDC: I think we share a fondness for large-scale paisleys, and for purple.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB suit, Barbera shirt, Talbott tie, BB square, C&J for BB shoes


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> BB suit, Barbera shirt, Talbott tie, BB square, C&J for BB shoes


Money!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Great stuff gentlemen!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 43º overcast and windy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax - Simply perfection!


----------



## The Rambler

Arrival of the good stuff:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 43º overcast and windy.


I hardly ever post here, but this is fantastic.


----------



## Brio1

The Rambler said:


> Arrival of the good stuff:


Yes, the 90 is especially good on tap. I'm fortunate in that there are two of their alehouses in my area. Enjoy, Rambler!


----------



## Billax

Thanks, OCBD. A compliment from you is always appreciated. Mr. Charton, I never post on the Fashion Forum, but I view it enough to have opinions about posters there. I am quite pleased to have you compliment my outfit! Thanks.


----------



## srmd22

WouldaShoulda said:


> These are great looks but GOSH there appears to be no rise to those trousers!!
> 
> My belly button likes my belt buckle too much to be apart.


Lol, yes, I think those are the Clark Advantage line, or something like that, from BB, pretty low rise.


----------



## Shaver

Truly excellent work guys, what very august looking chaps you are.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Great stuff gentlemen!





Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 43º overcast and windy.


----------



## Flairball

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 43º overcast and windy.


Absolutely outstanding! Well done!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Brio1 said:


> Yes, the 90 is especially good on tap. I'm fortunate in that there are two of their alehouses in my area. Enjoy, Rambler!


I liked the Shelter Pale and Lawnmower Ales but the Beer Snobs don't make them any more!!


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig, complete with a fresh fom the tailor thrifted jacket. 

































As requested, a detailed shot of my cap.


----------



## stcolumba

I feel as if I am spoiling all the home runs seen on today's postings. :-(
Shirt: Brooks Bros, Tie: Ferragamo (wool), Sweater: Harley of Scotland, Trouser: Epaulet Walt, Coat: Original Montgomery

* Billax'*s overcoat is splendid!


----------



## Billax

Before page 1218 passes into the mists of time, I thought the following looks were terrific! Nicely done, gents.


CMDC said:


>





nerdykarim said:


>





44Blue said:


> BB sweater
> JAB BD
> polo player astride crocodile tie (from the Muffy Aldrich Couture Fall Collection)





K Street said:


>


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Today's rig, complete with a fresh fom the tailor thrifted jacket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As requested, a detailed shot of my cap.


Love the sportscoat at the top and really love the flat cap....if you didn't live so far away, I'd come "rassle" you for it, but you'd probably "whip me like a rented mule." :icon_smile_big:


----------



## eagle2250

Orgetorix said:


> BB suit, Barbera shirt, Talbott tie, BB square, C&J for BB shoes


Orgetorix: The characteristic excellence of your daily offerings herein, leave absolutely no doubt...you are to the Trad WAYWT thread, what upr_crust is to the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread. The fact that your are frequently able to do so for pennies on the dollar, clearly gives you the edge on victory, were the two threads in competition with one another! Once again, so very well done, Sir.


----------



## Pappa

The Rambler said:


> Arrival of the good stuff:


Ahhhh, Life is good!! 90 minute is the epitome IIPA!!!


----------



## Jovan

^ Agreed. Like upr_crust, there are things he does that I wouldn't really try (because it wouldn't suit me or quite isn't my style), but what he wears he pulls off very well.


----------



## Flairball

Jovan said:


> ^ Agreed. Like upr_crust, there are things he does that I wouldn't really try (because it wouldn't suit me or quite isn't my style), but what he wears he pulls off very well.


X2. While I have little reason to ever put on a suit I will ccertainly review his posts to make sure I do it correctly when the time comes. I find myself wanting something double breasted, and I may just make such a purchase and wear it occasionally just because I have it.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks repp striped socks (which have proven popular with several other posters), a Brooks cord jacket from the late 60's, Brooks blue OCBD, Berkley tie, Polo Fairisle sweater vest, Land's End pants, and Florsheim shoes....


----------



## Tiger

So many outstanding ensembles here - the Donegal pieces are really making me envious!


----------



## KevinP

I'm sitting in a coffeeshop now, so I'm not going to take a full shot.


----------



## 44Blue

eagle2250 said:


> Orgetorix: The characteristic excellence of your daily offerings herein, leave absolutely no doubt...you are to the Trad WAYWT thread, what upr_crust is to the Fashion Forum's WAYWT thread. The fact that your are frequently able to do so for pennies on the dollar, clearly gives you the edge on victory, were the two threads in competition with one another! Once again, so very well done, Sir.


Spoken like a gentleman....as one of my favorite movie characters, Winston Wolf, would say. I couldn't agree more.


----------



## salgy

Billax said:


>


Love the shoes...


----------



## Jovan

Flairball said:


> X2. While I have little reason to ever put on a suit I will ccertainly review his posts to make sure I do it correctly when the time comes. I find myself wanting something double breasted, and I may just make such a purchase and wear it occasionally just because I have it.


Start with the basics first. Have a charcoal and navy single breasted in your wardrobe. Get to know what fits you and what doesn't.


----------



## P Hudson

Lowering the standard.

I don't usually wear clothes with writing, but surely longboards are trad:

with LE madras.


----------



## P Hudson

Later that same day...


...and that evening:


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 43º overcast and windy.


Billax, impeccably dressed as usual. That is a great suit, I'd appreciate any details you can provide.


----------



## FiscalDean

Gentlemen, the past several times I tried posting pictures, I've gotten an error message indicating I'd exceeded my limit. Has anyone here had the same problem? Any ideas on what exacty the problem is and how to correct it? 

Thanks,
Dean


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks for the comments, guys.


----------



## Billax

FiscalDean said:


> Billax, impeccably dressed as usual. That is a great suit, I'd appreciate any details you can provide.


Happy to. Brooks Brothers/1818/Donegal/half-canvas sack with 3/2 roll. BB calls it a Madison, but the cut is not like any Madison model I've had. I'd call it a trim fit sack, but not with the shorter jacket of the Cambridge model. Based on the price at which I purchased the suit a couple of years back, I'd guess it was VERY unpopular at the time. Perfect for me, though!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

KevinP said:


> I'm sitting in a coffeeshop now, so I'm not going to take a full shot.


You can carry a pipe indoors without being assaulted in S. Korea??

Don't try that in DC!!


----------



## drlivingston

FiscalDean said:


> Gentlemen, the past several times I tried posting pictures, I've gotten an error message indicating I'd exceeded my limit. Has anyone here had the same problem? Any ideas on what exacty the problem is and how to correct it?
> 
> Thanks,
> Dean


Are you getting the error message from AAAC or your photoserver?


----------



## drlivingston

Congrats on the 6000th post, Wouldashoulda!! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flairball

KevinP said:


> I'm sitting in a coffeeshop now, so I'm not going to take a full shot.


I like the way you seemingly coordinated the waistcoat with the cap.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Holy Moly!!

I need to get back to work!!


----------



## Flairball

WouldaShoulda said:


> You can carry a pipe indoors without being assaulted in S. Korea??
> 
> Don't try that in DC!!


No doubt a bowl of burly smell better than the waft of kimchi.

Japan too, is quite tobacco friendly, and I've several times smoked a cigar in a pub there.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress poplin tie
LLB flannels
Alden shell ptbs


----------



## drlivingston

Well done, CMDC. Timelessly classic with sartorial flair! If I were to take a down-view picture of my body, all you would see is stomach. :redface:


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## KevinP

Some cafes, like this one, have dedicated smoking rooms that are walled off from the rest of the cafe and ventilated to boot.

The laws recently became emuch more strict and some cafe do not allowed smoking even in their smoking room. This one does, I suspect because of a technicality in the design.


----------



## KevinP

Flairball said:


> I like the way you seemingly coordinated the waistcoat with the cap.


Thanks. That was fortuitous. Just bought the wasitcoat and that's the first time I wore it. I thought the cap would be too similar without matching, but it worked quite well.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.

On the hanger, ready to go.









On me, not looking as good. 









Barbour tattersall
BB moleskin trousers
Jos. Banks tartan tie
jacket (same as yesterday, different pocket square to confuse people)
Clarks shoes


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


>


Great shirt and tie combo!
Details?


----------



## P Hudson

BB ocbd, Polo madras:


----------



## K Street




----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Great shirt and tie combo!
> Details?


Thanks! Shirt is by Taylor Stitch (San Francisco, made in the USA), Tie: Ivy Inspired
*

K Street's *coat/tie/sweater/PS combination is the best. Always, you look absolutely perfect.


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/


Very weather appropriate. I'm guessing a good bit of LLB? You live in a beautiful part of the country. It's a sleeper; most people don't know how nicest is out there. Spent many years deer hunting there. Never saw anyone as well dressed as you, though.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Happy to. Brooks Brothers/1818/Donegal/half-canvas sack with 3/2 roll. BB calls it a Madison, but the cut is not like any Madison model I've had. I'd call it a trim fit sack, but not with the shorter jacket of the Cambridge model. Based on the price at which I purchased the suit a couple of years back, I'd guess it was VERY unpopular at the time. Perfect for me, though!


Billax, thanks for sharing the details. A Donegal tweed suit may not be for everyone, but IMO it is a great look.


----------



## FiscalDean

drlivingston said:


> Are you getting the error message from AAAC or your photoserver?


This error message is from AAAC. I post pictures from my PC.


----------



## 44Blue

Hickey Freeman SC
BB OCBD
J. Crew tie


----------



## Patrick06790

Flairball said:


> Very weather appropriate. I'm guessing a good bit of LLB? You live in a beautiful part of the country. It's a sleeper; most people don't know how nicest is out there. Spent many years deer hunting there. Never saw anyone as well dressed as you, though.


Vintage A & F wool shirt, LE vest (current model, which is less puffy and, frankly, warmer than the one from three years ago), LLB long johns, LLB Nor'easter jeans, which repel water and actually fit me, Wigwam socks and GoreTex lined LLB snow boots with a mini-gaiter on top.


----------



## Billax

44Blue said:


> Hickey Freeman SC
> BB OCBD
> J. Crew tie


Very nice, 44Blue.


----------



## stcolumba

A hot chocolate morning--realizing it is time to take down the Christmas decor.

Sweater: Harley of Scotland
Shirt: Taylor Stitch
Tie: Pierrepont Hicks
Trousers: Epaulet Walt
Peacoat: Vintage U.S. Navy ca. 1958 
Mug: LL Bean


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


Very appealing look, stcolumba.


----------



## Flairball

Going with a bow tie today.



















There is a yellow stripe in the tie, too, but it doesn't show.


----------



## The Rambler

BB







camelhair sweater, closeup of horn button on coat, elderly Peal/C&J chukkas:


----------



## CLTesquire

Flairball said:


> Going with a bow tie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yellow stripe in the tie, too, but it doesn't show.


Digging the bow tie...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today (pardon the bad pics it was windy and sunny), my work sponsored a conference and i had to present. At least a jacket and tie was welcome this Thursday!

Stcolumba - Great trousers. I really like those

Rambler - You look so comfortable in your clothes it adds so much.


----------



## 44Blue

^textbook, OCBD!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


This pic says everything . Splendid!


----------



## TJN




----------



## WouldaShoulda

CLTesquire said:


> Digging the bow tie...


But I would have chosen an Earth tone.


----------



## The Rambler

^something else not quite right about flairball's bow, to my eye: tie too long? knot too tight? maybe I'm wrong ...


----------



## Topsider

TJN said:


>


TJN, you usually nail it. However, I'm going to have to comment on the shirt. A contrast collar is too dressy for that rig, 'specially sans jacket, with sleeves rolled up, and with a braided leather belt (with the end tucked in, no less). Save that one for wearing with a suit. Otherwise, well done!


----------



## Pentheos

Topsider said:


> TJN, you usually nail it. However, I'm going to have to comment on the shirt. A contrast collar is too dressy for that rig, 'specially sans jacket, with sleeves rolled up, and with a braided leather belt (with the end tucked in, no less). Save that one for wearing with a suit. Otherwise, well done!


Agreed. Unless your inconcinnity is subtle sprezzatura.


----------



## Topsider

Pentheos said:


> Agreed. Unless your inconcinnity is subtle sprezzatura.


The tie worn with the back end a little longer than the front is "sprezzatura." The braided belt tucked in is "sprezzatura." The shirt, not so much.


----------



## Flairball

The Rambler said:


> ^something else not quite right about flairball's bow, to my eye: tie too long? knot too tight? maybe I'm wrong ...


Youre probably right. I'm still feeling my way around the bow tie world. I wanted to add a little color to the outfit, which is why I chose that bright tie. I have recieved some advice from a very knowledgeable bow tie enthousiast member that perhaps I should shorten it up a bit, which I will try. Perhaps today's rig would have worked better if I had shortened it up, resulting in slightly less color.

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## OJAW

Hah, I really like the creepy Hitchcockian vibe of the top photo.


Flairball said:


> Going with a bow tie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a yellow stripe in the tie, too, but it doesn't show.


----------



## Flairball

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today (pardon the bad pics it was windy and sunny), my work sponsored a conference and i had to present. At least a jacket and tie was welcome this Thursday!
> 
> Stcolumba - Great trousers. I really like those
> 
> Rambler - You look so comfortable in your clothes it adds so much.


Awesome! You absolutely killed it today. This should be in the encyclopedia of how to dress.


----------



## K Street




----------



## K Street

Topsider said:


> TJN, you usually nail it. However, I'm going to have to comment on the shirt. A contrast collar is too dressy for that rig, 'specially sans jacket, with sleeves rolled up, and with a braided leather belt (with the end tucked in, no less). Save that one for wearing with a suit. Otherwise, well done!


I will be the contrarian and respectfully disagree this time. This look definitely falls outside the traditional rulebook. However, at the same time it appears to be (a) an oxford cloth shirt and (b) worn for school rather than business. Given that, I see this as having a little fun with the rules.


----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


>


And I like this hot chocolate look.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## hardline_42

Looks like TJN made it on to F.E. Castlberry's blog.

https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/a-foot-in-both-camps/

Congrats on the recognition and curse you for making me break my oath to never look at that blog again!


----------



## 44Blue

L.L. Bean cardigan
BB OCBD
ancient tie from R.W. Camp & Co., long-since-closed hometown mens store


----------



## adoucett

Gave a model business presentation in the winter-term entrepreneurship course I am auditing.
There were no formal dress requirements, but I decided to look halfway decent anyways. 



Gant blazer 
Land's End OCBD
BB Tie 
Dockers khaki 
Sebago Clovehitch II


----------



## Flairball

Cold out there today, but the princess still needs her run, so it's layers, and a bit more casual. 
















Barbour tartan shirt
Kennedy of Ardara sweater
BB moleskin trousers
Barbour tweed coat and cap
Merrill hikers


----------



## Billax

adoucett said:


> Gave a model business presentation in the winter-term entrepreneurship course I am auditing.
> There were no formal dress requirements, but I decided to look halfway decent anyways.
> 
> Gant blazer
> Land's End OCBD
> BB Tie
> Dockers khaki
> Sebago Clovehitch II


Heck, I'd fund your start-up just based on the cut of your jib!


----------



## P Hudson

Summer tweed by Polo, LE shirt and trousers, Sebago Creeksides:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Summer tweed by Polo, LE shirt and trousers, Sebago Creeksides:


I read that Sydney had a record high temperature yesterday - 115º!

How can you wear anything but a pair of boxers?
________________________________________

Weather in Durham today: 43º and sunny. Light winds from the NE. An inch of snow last night!



















HSM Glen Plaid Cashmere SC
Veteran MacNeil & Moore PS
LE PPBD and repp tie
LLB sweater vest
LE Moleskin trou
AE Bradley Country grain Split toe Norwegians


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> I read that Sydney had a record high temperature yesterday - 115º!
> 
> How can you wear anything but a pair of boxers?
> ________________________________________
> 
> Weather in Durham today: 43º and sunny. Light winds from the NE. An inch of snow last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM Glen Plaid Cashmere SC
> Veteran MacNeil & Moore PS
> LE PPBD and repp tie
> LLB sweater vest
> LE Moleskin trou
> AE Bradley Country grain Split toe Norwegians


Top notch as usual, Billax...Bradleys look great!


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks OCBD
No Name Shetland Cardigan
Brooks lighter Tweed Sack
Corbin Flannels
Clarks DB


----------



## Tiger

P Hudson said:


> Summer tweed by Polo, LE shirt and trousers, Sebago Creeksides:


Smooth (and cool) as silk...very nice!


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> I read that Sydney had a record high temperature yesterday - 115º!
> 
> How can you wear anything but a pair of boxers?
> ________________________________________
> 
> Weather in Durham today: 43º and sunny. Light winds from the NE. An inch of snow last night!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HSM Glen Plaid Cashmere SC
> Veteran MacNeil & Moore PS
> LE PPBD and repp tie
> LLB sweater vest
> LE Moleskin trou
> AE Bradley Country grain Split toe Norwegians


Excellent outfit from top to bottom. I esp like the grain on those shoes. Yesterday was VERY hot, but that sort of weather is often followed by strong winds and late rain. That was the case yesterday: today is overcast and mid-70s.


----------



## hookem12387




----------



## K Street




----------



## oxford cloth button down

hookem12387 said:


>


Great pic. I really like the colors and the fit of everything. That jacket looks soft.

Adoucet - Well done.

Billax - Okay, I have been considering those moleskins. Now it seems unavoidable that I need them.

Leisure - Glad to see you posting more often.


----------



## stcolumba

Cool shoes, *Hookem* !


----------



## TJN

hardline_42 said:


> Looks like TJN made it on to F.E. Castlberry's blog.
> 
> https://www.unabashedlyprep.com/site/entry/a-foot-in-both-camps/
> 
> Congrats on the recognition and curse you for making me break my oath to never look at that blog again!


That guy looks familiar

Today's before and after school


----------



## stcolumba

An LL Bean flannel Saturday.


----------



## P Hudson

Old clothes, new "phone". This is my first attempt to post from a phone.

J Press navy sack, BB tattersal Polo OCBD (dropping this left a hole in their lineup), LE khakis, AE Fultons:


----------



## Flairball

Had a nice dinner with the wife at Hamersley's Bistro, so I thought I'd try something a bit different. 
























The pics don't pick up some of the colors, but there is a cranberry overcheck on the jacket, and the tattersall that coordinate nicely with the tie.

Barbour tattersall
LLB trousers
jacket (I've forgotten it's source)
Louis Boston tie (thrifted)
K Cole shoes


----------



## P Hudson

Flairball said:


> Had a nice dinner with the wife at Hamersley's Bistro, so I thought I'd try something a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics don't pick up some of the colors, but there is a cranberry overcheck on the jacket, and the tattersall that coordinate nicely with the tie.
> 
> Barbour tattersall
> LLB trousers
> jacket (I've forgotten it's source)
> Louis Boston tie (thrifted)
> K Cole shoes


Looks good. I love Boston dining--Al's for lunch and Legal for dinner. Don't know Hamersley's, but I'm sure it's good. I formed a false initial impression of your style due to the length of a previous pair of trousers, but these look just right.


----------



## Flairball

P Hudson said:


> Looks good. I love Boston dining--Al's for lunch and Legal for dinner. Don't know Hamersley's, but I'm sure it's good. I formed a false initial impression of your style due to the length of a previous pair of trousers, but these look just right.


Thanks. And yes, I've been struggling a bit with trouser length. Working it out slowly, now that I've found a tailor that is both competent and listens. Unlike the Russian ladies.


----------



## srmd22

Flairball said:


> Had a nice dinner with the wife at Hamersley's Bistro, so I thought I'd try something a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pics don't pick up some of the colors, but there is a cranberry overcheck on the jacket, and the tattersall that coordinate nicely with the tie.
> 
> Barbour tattersall
> LLB trousers
> jacket (I've forgotten it's source)
> Louis Boston tie (thrifted)
> K Cole shoes


Great rig!

What kinda food at Hamersley's? I'm always looking for new places in town to checkmout with the wife.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hookem -- I like everything, especially the trouser fit. Deets?

TJN -- That latest fit is cool -- it works on you, though it wouldn't on many. You're making me feel so old, man, and I can't even buy booze yet. :icon_viking: Where's the knit from?


----------



## hookem12387

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hookem -- I like everything, especially the trouser fit. Deets?


Thanks. Suit supply havana jacket. OCBD, it is _exceptionally _softly constructed. The pants are Sid Mashburn cavalry twills.


----------



## stcolumba

Coat: Alexander Clothier (local tailor), shirt & tie: Brooks Bros., trousers: LL Bean cavalry twill, scarf: J Press

Waiting, still, for all the water to evaporate out of the Christmas tree stand so I can can take the tree of out of the house. It's a monster!


----------



## Flairball

Off to the market before I do a little reading, scotch, football, scotch, and then a little more scotch. Anyway, the colors are off in the cell phone pics, but you get the idea. 
























Barbour tattersall, moleskin trousers, and cap
no-name sweater
LLB insulated jacket
Clarks


----------



## CLTesquire

Flairball said:


> Off to the market before I do a little reading, scotch, football, scotch, and then a little more scotch. Anyway, the colors are off in the cell phone pics, but you get the idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour tattersall, moleskin trousers, and cap
> no-name sweater
> LLB insulated jacket
> Clarks


How many Barbour shirts do you have in your rotation?


----------



## Flairball

CLTesquire said:


> How many Barbour shirts do you have in your rotation?


Probably a dozen, maybe more. I like them, and stock up, when I find some I like. Yesterday was the first time wearing that shirt. I'll probably stock up some more tattersalls and trousers next weekend.

**just counted. 18.


----------



## halbydurzell

Before a party in Boston. The dog off camera was being weird. Dogs.

Jacket: Harris Tweed for Palm Beach
Sweater: J Press
Shirt: BB
Pants: J Crew
Shoes: Weejuns
Beer: Tasted like cranberries


----------



## K Street

J. Press head to ankle. Unseen footwear by Brooks and trouser support by Paul Stuart.


----------



## adoucett

^ Fantastic!! That is a marvelous tuxedo, you look better than half those academy award winners! Can I ask how you came to acquire the items?


----------



## Flairball

adoucett said:


> ^ Fantastic!! That is a marvelous tuxedo, you look better than half those academy award winners! Can I ask how you came to acquire the items?


X2. You look great.


----------



## stcolumba

On this MLK / Inauguration Day, the wind chill is near zero. Perfect LL Bean Norwegian day.
Shirt and jeans: LL Bean Duffle: Original Montgomery Scarf: ?


----------



## Flairball

halbydurzell said:


> Before a party in Boston. The dog off camera was being weird. Dogs.
> 
> Jacket: Harris Tweed for Palm Beach
> Sweater: J Press
> Shirt: BB
> Pants: J Crew
> Shoes: Weejuns
> Beer: Tasted like cranberries


Nice jacket. I like the color.


----------



## CLTesquire

stcolumba said:


> On this MLK / Inauguration Day, the wind chill is near zero. Perfect LL Bean Norwegian day.
> Shirt and jeans: LL Bean Duffle: Original Montgomery Scarf: ?


I really like that sweater. Is that one of the older ones or a recent acquisition?


----------



## stcolumba

CLTesquire said:


> I really like that sweater. Is that one of the older ones or a recent acquisition?


It is the current model. You can tell by the direction of the birds eye pattern.


----------



## ds23pallas

Made in Canada Nautica Harris Tweed jacket, BB OCBD in ecru, BB knit tie, LL Bean Town & Country flannels in olive heather, AE MacNeils:


----------



## Flairball

It's wicked cold today. 
























BB tartan shirt
Barbour mole skin trousers, and sweater
Izod top coat
Wool tartan muffler
Barbour cap too, but not shown.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I stepped out to take a pic in the snow globe.

Stcolumba - I need a scarf like that!

ds23pallas - Love it.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> I stepped out to take a pic in the snow globe.
> 
> Stcolumba - I need a scarf like that!
> 
> .


Your mother would tell you: "Put your coat on! You'll catch cold!" :biggrin:

I got that scarf when I was in the 8th grade. I cannot reveal it's true age because I cannot count that high.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

K Street said:


> J. Press head to ankle. Unseen footwear by Brooks and trouser support by Paul Stuart.


^^^

That.

Not This;


----------



## K Street

adoucett said:


> ^ Fantastic!! That is a marvelous tuxedo, you look better than half those academy award winners! Can I ask how you came to acquire the items?


Thank you. Not much of a story behind it; just bought everything at the shop.


----------



## Topsider

K Street said:


>


And that, gentleman, is how it's done.


----------



## Jovan

K Street said:


> J. Press head to ankle. Unseen footwear by Brooks and trouser support by Paul Stuart.


Very nice. Any reason it seems to be pulling at the button?


----------



## Patrick06790

Guess which one is me?

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Very nice. Any reason it seems to be pulling at the button?


Walther PPK in a shoulder holster...?


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Guess which one is me?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pink tights?....no?


----------



## Patrick06790

Busted.


----------



## 44Blue

L.L. Bean sweater
JAB BD
G.H. Bass tie


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


K Street, just adding my compliments to the long list of others.
44Blue, that is a wonderful marled wool sweater. You are the master of the sweater/BD/tie look.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I should have went with a different tie. Please forgive the learning curve. Also, it was 3 degrees outside, so no outdoor pic!


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, OCDB. Classic.

Here's today's stuff:


----------



## K Street

oxford cloth button down said:


> I should have went with a different tie. Please forgive the learning curve.


I disagree. That tie looks perfectly appropriate with the rest of your outfit.


----------



## K Street

Blurry today but should convey the general idea...


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Rooster repp
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I should have went with a different tie. Please forgive the learning curve. Also, it was 3 degrees outside, so no outdoor pic!


Ain't a thing wrong with that tie there, if you ask me. I like that tweed, too -- and the quilt is pretty nice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks guys, I feel much better about it now!

KStreet - I need a camelhair. You have shown me so many ways to use one, very versatile...and cozy


----------



## Ensiferous

oxford cloth button down said:


> I should have went with a different tie. Please forgive the learning curve.


OCBD, great look. I also think the tie pattern & colors are very nice and a good component of the outfit. The only thing that could have been better is that it appears to be a 3.75" or even 4" wide tie, and had it been 3.25" to 3.5" it would have nailed the proportion of your lapels and your torso width better. But I'm not being picky, and I could be wrong here. The look you have there remains excellent.

I have some old lobster bib ties that I should really toss, but the patterns are great, the quality is otherwise there, and they work with my wider lapel jackets.


----------



## Jovan

ocbd: I've been tempted by the camelhair coat, but am afraid it works far better on guys of your colouring than mine!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 36º sunny with 9 mph winds from the WNW.





































RL Camelhair
BB OCBD
Press Moose tie
Royal Silk PS
Orvis Goat Suede vest
LE Donegal trou (thanks, Nerdy Karim!)
Press Wool Fair Isle socks
AE Patriots


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> 44Blue, that is a wonderful marled wool sweater. You are the master of the sweater/BD/tie look.


Thank you, Billax...and great interplay of textures in your rig today.


----------



## Kreiger

^^Awesome pic, Patrick.

Here are a few of me today. First time posting in this thread, so be nice! I apologize for the quick and dirty bathroom hipster mirror shots, but I need to put in the work for a better photo setup. There is a thrill to posing for strange men on the internet....



















BB 1818 Blazer
Thrifted LLB Sweater Vest- midgrey/greenish color
BB Blue Uni Stripe
Robert Talbot Tie (also thrifted)

Below the Belt:
Merona (Target) "Everyday Chinos"
Beat-to-Hell Hanover Pennies


----------



## K Street

oxford cloth button down said:


> KStreet - I need a camelhair. You have shown me so many ways to use one, very versatile...and cozy


Highly recommended. It would probably look great with what you're wearing today. Although if you look closely through the blurriness, you'll notice today's jacket is actually Harris Tweed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

K Street said:


> Highly recommended. It would probably look great with what you're wearing today. Although if you look closely through the blurriness, you'll notice today's jacket is actually Harris Tweed.


Now that I see that, I like the whole thing even better.


----------



## P Hudson

Kreiger said:


> ^^Awesome pic, Patrick.
> 
> Here are a few of me today. First time posting in this thread, so be nice! I apologize for the quick and dirty bathroom hipster mirror shots, but I need to put in the work for a better photo setup. There is a thrill to posing for strange men on the internet....


I really like that tie--but why do you call us "strange men"? Is it for the usual and obvious reasons?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous - It is 3.5, but in the pics it does look larger. 3-3.25 might be best for me. Although there are 2-3 ties that I will have a hard time parting with.


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press blazer
Polo OCBD
WM Chelsea Ltd. tie


Polo trousers
Florsheim Imperial PTB


----------



## Billax

Delicious outfit today, 44Blue. Like it all, but your below the belt look is super!


----------



## stcolumba

new Sweater (more of a British "jumper"--it is fairly long): Black Sheep Knit Wear Not quite a "shaggy dog" sweater, but close. It has that "barnyard" aroma. The color is a natural grey.
Trousers: Epaulet Walt
Shirt: Brooks Bros


----------



## eagle2250

^^
......and once again you have hit the sartorial ball way out of the park. A classic look and so very well done!


----------



## Jovan

Billax said:


> Delicious outfit today, 44Blue. Like it all, but your below the belt look is super!


Tastier than the bagel I had for breakfast? I dunno... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## CMDC

New Harris Tweed from Walton's of Bentonville
BB blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB Fair Isle lambswool vest
BB khakis
Hanover shell gunboats


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## TJN




----------



## Kreiger

+1 to CMDC for "Walton's of Bentonville." Classic.


P Hudson: Just the usual obvious.


----------



## K Street




----------



## The Rambler

trying to get warm all day:


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, English American 
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## Brio1

The Rambler said:


> trying to get warm all day:


A wee dram of Laphroaig by that fire would help! :icon_smile:


----------



## Flairball

Another cold one today, so I broke out a fleece lined tattersall. Kept it casual; no jacket, no tie.


----------



## conductor

Today's cold weather gear:

BB coat
BB Shetland
Lochcarron Scarf


----------



## ZackP

K Street said:


>


Dude, it's no good...so send it my way for proper usage  But seriously, this is some good stuff right here.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Today's cold weather gear:
> 
> BB coat
> BB Shetland
> Lochcarron Scarf


Great scarf, *conductor* !


----------



## 44Blue

fortified against single-digit CT temperatures



Stackpole Moore Tryon (Hartford, CT) overcoat
Pendleton scarf



J. Press SC
Brooks pinpoint BD
J.Crew tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. The cold has set in as well. We have had single digits here in Ohio for the last three days.

Conductor - Nice looking outfit.

44blue - I liked your trousers on the last page as well as your jacket/tie combo today.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. The cold has set in as well. We have had single digits here in Ohio for the last three days.


Splendid collar, *OCBD! *Perfect tie, too.


----------



## srmd22

Nordstrom dark blue plaid SC
White BB ocbd (shoulda shot my cuffs before the pic)
BB BT
BB brown braid belt
Bills Khakis
AE Westchester cordovan penny loafers (not shown)


----------



## 44Blue

oxford cloth button down said:


> 44blue - I liked your trousers on the last page as well as your jacket/tie combo today.


Thank you. Your look today --- crisp, clean, no fancy footwork...all the elements of your signature style.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## TJN




----------



## williamson

I'd love to know from where you Americans get your Shetland pullovers. They seem to have quite disappeared from the UK.


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater: Rugby RL Shaggy (Not as nice as a J Press, but it was on sale!)


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


> ....


Nice blackwatch tie, *TJN* !


----------



## The Rambler

Williamson, how ironic, since the best shetland crewnecks available here are all proudly labelled "Made in Scotland." Priniple sellers include J Press, O'Connell's, Andover Shop, Brooks Bros, Ben Silver; some order direct from Britain or Scotland, names such as Spirit of Shetland, Andersons, Harley from I don't recall which seller. They were hard to find here for a while, but seem to have fallen back in to favor and are easy to find.

Not wearing one today:


----------



## TJN

stcolumba said:


> Sweater: Rugby RL Shaggy (Not as nice as a J Press, but it was on sale!)


Great sweater stcolumba, for the price they are on sale for they're hard to pass up!


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba, that is a serious leather bag. You aren't running away from home, are you? :icon_smile_wink:

Seriously though, that thing could carry a spare 4-cylinder car engine, it looks so solid.


----------



## FiscalDean

There was great joy in Northern Wisconsin today, the high temperature for the day was above zero

Camelhair SC, English American
Flannel pants, English American
Shirt, Mytailor.com
Tie, Countess Mara
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks shirt and Jacket, Andover shop Grenadine, Ralph Fair Isle, Handydown square


----------



## Flairball

The Rambler said:


> Williamson, how ironic, since the best shetland crewnecks available here are all proudly labelled "Made in Scotland." Priniple sellers include J Press, O'Connell's, Andover Shop, Brooks Bros, Ben Silver; some order direct from Britain or Scotland, names such as Spirit of Shetland, Andersons, Harley from I don't recall which seller. They were hard to find here for a while, but seem to have fallen back in to favor and are easy to find.
> 
> Not wearing one today:


Very nice, Rambler. I like the bow tie and micro check tattersall combo.


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> ...


Just the way a bow tie ought to look.


----------



## 44Blue

L.L. Bean full zip cardigan
BB OCBD
H. Freeman & Son tie


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

First post on here in a long while. Going to my nephew's bris in an hour. 

BB gun club check sack
BB OCBD
J. Press khakis
Peter Scott sweater vest
Mainebows.com bow tie
Donegal ps by Goods for Life
Boardroom socks
Neil M bison ptb's (with duck boots on deck for today's snow)
And my father's Longines

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> First post on here in a long while. Going to my nephew's bris in an hour.
> 
> BB gun club check sack
> BB OCBD
> J. Press khakis
> Peter Scott sweater vest
> Mainebows.com bow tie
> Donegal ps by Goods for Life
> Boardroom socks
> Neil M bison ptb's (with duck boots on deck for today's snow)
> And my father's Longines
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Nice look overall and great wrist shot!!


----------



## stcolumba

Heading out to snow country today--West Michigan. I think that I'm going to need these!
Sweater: Spirit of Shetland The color is salmon.


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> First post on here in a long while. Going to my nephew's bris in an hour.
> 
> BB gun club check sack
> BB OCBD
> J. Press khakis
> Peter Scott sweater vest
> Mainebows.com bow tie
> Donegal ps by Goods for Life
> Boardroom socks
> Neil M bison ptb's (with duck boots on deck for today's snow)
> And my father's Longines
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Indeed this presents a very respectable mien. Well done, Sir.


----------



## Brio1

stcolumba said:


> Heading out to snow country today--West Michigan. I think that I'm going to need these!
> Sweater: Spirit of Shetland The color is salmon.


A fine color!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Brio1 said:


> A fine color!


Coral and Gray are fine colors!!


----------



## The Rambler

Gorgeous. That's a '56, right? Just at the beginning of the golden age of the tailfin, which sort of coincides with the golden age of Trad, or Ivy, or TNSIL. Is it coincidence? Do they have something important in common?


----------



## Eric W S

stcolumba said:


> Heading out to snow country today--West Michigan. I think that I'm going to need these!
> Sweater: Spirit of Shetland The color is salmon.


Very Nice. Does not appear to have saddle shoulders. Can you please confirm? Thanks.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Spirit of Shetland told me that they 'do not do' saddle shoulders when I emailed

Very nice color though!


----------



## Eric W S

leisureclass said:


> ^ Spirit of Shetland told me that they 'do not do' saddle shoulders when I emailed
> 
> Very nice color though!


Ahhh. Thanks.


----------



## nerdykarim

Same basic thing as last time. This time, with a hopsack jacket, silk twill tie, and NSTs instead of quarter brogues. Overall effect is pretty much the same, but I like these textures better.










Poor quality fit pic.


----------



## The Rambler

Dog walk, starting to snow:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, it is cold and I have the day off.


----------



## Steel Rim

WouldaShoulda said:


> Coral and Gray are fine colors!!


It's a '55


----------



## Roycru

My Uncle had a '55 Chevrolet Bel-Air, but it was turquoise and cream rather and charcoal and salmon. That's me looking out the window.....


----------



## Scottyb06

New jacket which hasn't been tailored yet. I know the sleeve length needs to be shortened a bit, I'm unsure about the mid-section. Thoughts? The sweater is more orange than it shows in these pics...


----------



## hardline_42

Here's a couple of shots of me and the little guy. It was his first experience with snow.










It was a bit bright out, so I was kind of squinty.
On me:
Stormy Kromer blaze orange wool hat
Shuron Ronsir Zyl 
Lands' End down vest
LL Bean Norwegian (new version)
Fox River Mills rag wool gloves

On him:
Patagonia reversible bunting
Baby GAP hat
Patagonia mittens
Stonz boots (made in Canada!)










On me:
Orvis Rhinohide canvas pants
LL Bean 100th anniversary MHS

In the driveway:
'93 Volvo 245 (aka The Daddy Wagon)


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Two "manly men" dealing with winter's challenge(s); my choice for picture of the year (so far) for 2013! Thanks for sharing a precious moment with us.


----------



## 44Blue

Hardline --- awesome pics! Love the Patagonia on lil' dude.


----------



## hardline_42

^^ Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Flairball

After a long week at work I finally get to put on some clothes.
























How am I doing?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hardline - Awesome stuff and what a cutie!


----------



## DMB

Flairball said:


> After a long week at work I finally get to put on some clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I doing?


Looks good man. I really like that jacket.


----------



## TJN




----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Did someone say coral shetlands?

Alan Paine sweater
BB OCBD
O'Connell's corduroys.
AE MacNeils in burgundy cordovan


----------



## Blessings

From the other day:



















Eljos Tweed sack from CMDC on the exchange
Thomas Pink Tie
Gap sweater
J Press Shirt
LE Donegal trousers
AE Mctavish in grey


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt: Brooks Bros
Sweater: Orvis
Tie: Ivy Inspired
Clarinet: Buffet


----------



## Billax

*Cuff, no break*



Flairball said:


> After a long week at work I finally get to put on some clothes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How am I doing?


Gentlemen: For your viewing pleasure, a series of pictures from a 1954 issue of Life magazine. For sixty years or more, the standard trouser fit for the Natural Shoulder/Ivy League look has been "Cuff, no break."





































These Life photos come from an article published by A Continuous Lean, which can be viewed at:

https://www.acontinuouslean.com/2011/03/03/j-press-the-original-ivy-invasion/

I have seen pictures from each of you that follow the "Cuff, no Break" tradition. I'd enjoy seeing more of your looks follow this tradition.


----------



## Flairball

Thank you, sir, for the advice. As I have stated in the past; everything is going to get a turn at the tailor. Until that time, things still get a spot in the rotation. I prefer no break, and will probably get all my trousers done that way. Incidentally, I have no cuffed trousers. Question, flat front trousers; cuff or no cuff? I've got a pair that I think would look good with cuffs; brown wool flannel.


----------



## Billax

Flairball said:


> Thank you, sir, for the advice. As I have stated in the past; everything is going to get a turn at the tailor. Until that time, things still get a spot in the rotation. I prefer no break, and will probably get all my trousers done that way. Incidentally, I have no cuffed trousers. Question, flat front trousers; cuff or no cuff? I've got a pair that I think would look good with cuffs; brown wool flannel.


Flairball, the standard Natural Shoulder/Ivy League trouser is flat front. The exception - and it's a small one - comes with forward pleat trousers, which, in my view, require an extremely slender body type. Reverse pleats (99% of the market) are not a part of the NSIL tradition. In both flat front and forward pleat trousers, cuffs are standard. Cuffs add weight to the bottom of the trousers, pulling the trouser fronts into the "knife blade crease " look that is so desirable.

I've enjoyed watching your progress. You're on a nice ramp and I've got my fingers crossed that you'll make it to the finish line!


----------



## L-feld

Billax - those pictures are extraordinary. All of my trousers are indeed flat front and cuffed. Those corduroys are new and have yet to be washed, so they should shorten up a tad.

My three pairs of khakis all have no break, but I was scared that they make my legs look a little stumpy. Maybe it would help if I had them tapered a little bit?


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> Flairball, the standard Natural Shoulder/Ivy League trouser is flat front. The exception - and it's a small one - comes with forward pleat trousers, which, in my view, require an extremely slender body type. Reverse pleats (99% of the market) are not a part of the NSIL tradition. In both flat front and forward pleat trousers, cuffs are standard. Cuffs add weight to the bottom of the trousers, pulling the trouser fronts into the "knife blade crease " look that is so desirable.
> 
> I've enjoyed watching your progress. You're on a nice ramp and I've got my fingers crossed that you'll make it to the finish line!


Nicely done, Billax.

My church attire for a warm, rainy Sunday consisted of a J Press sack, RLPolo shirt and tissue chinos, BB square, and AE PTBs.


----------



## Billax

L-feld said:


> My three pairs of khakis all have no break, but I was scared that they make my legs look a little stumpy. Maybe it would help if I had them tapered a little bit?


L-Feld,
You raise an interesting question. I taper most of my trousers, but I think that's partly because the tapered "Collegiate cut" was what I started out with in 1959. Although, I think another part is that I don't much care for the torso/leg length ratio that God and genetics gave me. :frown: I compensate for that deficiency by wearing long rise and smaller leg opening trousers. Most of today's 34 waist trousers have 18" to 20" leg openings. On my frame, I, too, think they look "stumpy". So, I have them tapered from the knee down. In casual trousers, I have them tapered to 15.5" to 16" at the leg opening. For dress trou, I have them tapered to 17.5" to 18". My specs, should they be relevant, are: Height: 6'0", Weight: 167#, Waist: 33.5", Chest: 42" and inseam: 29".

I like your color sense and look forward to watching your development!


----------



## Plainmike

Billax,
Do you have a tailor in the Durham area that you would recommend?
The few I have used in the Chapel Hill area have done suspect at best work.

Thanks


----------



## L-feld

The advice is much appreciated. I will take a pair of khakis in for tapering next weekend. I'll try to do before and after pics.


----------



## Billax

Plainmike said:


> Billax,
> Do you have a tailor in the Durham area that you would recommend?
> The few I have used in the Chapel Hill area have done suspect at best work.
> 
> Thanks


Check your PMs Mike.


----------



## Billax

L-feld said:


> The advice is much appreciated. I will take a pair of khakis in for tapering next weekend. I'll try to do before and after pics.


I'd like seeing the before & after pix, L-feld. Remember to keep the ratio of shoe length to leg opening at close to 75 percent. My 9.5 shoe size has a length of 10.4375 inches. 75% of that is 7.828125 x 2, or 15.66 inches for the leg opening. With my 15.5" (divided by 2) leg opening of 7.75 inches, that's 74% of the 10.4375 shoe length - pretty close to the ideal. Do an internet search to get your shoe length in inches, then do the math.

Look forward to seeing the pix!

Bill


----------



## hardline_42

Billax said:


> I'd like seeing the before & after pix, L-feld. Remember to keep the ratio of shoe length to leg opening at close to 75 percent. My 9.5 shoe size has a length of 10.4375 inches. 75% of that is 7.828125 x 2, or 15.66 inches for the leg opening. With my 15.5" (divided by 2) leg opening of 7.75 inches, that's 74% of the 10.4375 shoe length - pretty close to the ideal. Do an internet search to get your shoe length in inches, then do the math.
> 
> Look forward to seeing the pix!
> 
> Bill


Billax, I had never heard this before, but it makes perfect sense. Since I taper my own pant legs, I always just went with what was most pleasing to my eye. I'm curious now, to see how close I am to this ratio.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, dropping off the trad tie box at the Post Office. Also, wearing a cool new belt from my GF, but my anxiety is pretty high as I spent 20 minutes explaining a 3/2 roll to the woman working at the dry cleaner. She repeatedly told me that most men want 3-button jackets pressed nothing like that, ugh.


----------



## Jovan

Solution? Find a better cleaner!

Looking excellent as usual.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan said:


> Solution? Find a better cleaner!
> 
> Looking excellent as usual.


I wish, but this is a one horse town.


----------



## 44Blue

beautiful belt, OCBD!


----------



## The Rambler

On the tapering issue, I had my Bills pegged for years (for, basically, the same reason as Billax) and then I discovered Jack Donnelly slim cuts, which come out of the box with the exact dimensions I like -nice pants, too - thus saving me $30 a pair (JDs are cheaper to begin with). On the length issue, don't appear in public with any more than a slight break.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> On the length issue, don't appear in public with any more than a slight break.


Whew! I can pass muster with everything except my pajama bottoms.

Good info on the Jack Donnelly slim cuts, Rambler. Thanks!


----------



## Flairball

Another day off, so another day uniform free. Here's what I've done. 
























Barbour tattersall
BB moleskin trousers (little/no break)
Bargain bin lovat green sweater
thrifted tie
thrifted jacket (my favorite, so far)
Nathan Studio shoes (a little funky, but I like them)


----------



## mhj

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, dropping off the trad tie box at the Post Office. Also, wearing a cool new belt from my GF, but my anxiety is pretty high as I spent 20 minutes explaining a 3/2 roll to the woman working at the dry cleaner. She repeatedly told me that most men want 3-button jackets pressed nothing like that, ugh.


I've had the same struggle with my dry cleaner which surprised me since he deals with the carriage trade. One day the owner waited on me and I showed him what I wanted and he said "oh, you want it rolled to the second button" and put a tag on it with those words for the presser. This must have been the magic word in the that shop.


----------



## Jovan

Billax said:


> Whew! I can pass muster with everything except my pajama bottoms.
> 
> Good info on the Jack Donnelly slim cuts, Rambler. Thanks!


You can't go wrong with Jack Donnelly. If you go to my blog review, there's a link for $20 off your first order.


----------



## leisureclass

JAB 3/2, McGeorge V neck, Aras Real Ancient Madder, BB OCBD


----------



## Billax

Nice looking outfits, stcolumba & OCBD.

Weather in Durham today: 42º cloudy with winds from the SSW at 6mph





































Stuff from O'Connell's, J. Press, and Rancourt. The only thing I'll note is the third photo, showing the combination of: a) end-on-end BD from O'Connell's, b) Whipcord trousers from J. Press, and c) Magee tweed from O'Connell's.


----------



## AncientMadder

Testing out my new iPhone tripod today.

Brooks Brothers tweed and OCBD. Oxxford trousers. Corneliani silk knit. Allen Edmonds Sanford. Shuron Ronsir Revelation.


----------



## hardline_42

^^


Well done, Ancient Madder! Loving the glasses, too.


----------



## Orgetorix

^ What he said. AM, what tripod are you using?


----------



## AncientMadder

Thank you both! It's called the "GripTight GorillaPod Stand" and goes for $29. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Orgetorix

Back in the office after a week of working from home, sick.
























Samuelsohn suit
BBGF shirt
Austin Reed tie
Faconnable square
AE boots
Bespoke coffee stains, courtesy of the giant new pothole on my morning commute.


----------



## Scottyb06

Madder - love, love, love it!


----------



## dorji

Haven't come around here in a while. Hello to the newer posters, and regarding Mr Billax's comments earlier: _methinks there is much reason in his sayings.
_

p.s. and no, I do not tan in the winter, I just recently cooked in the Patagonia* sun.

p.p.s. this is an actual place, and not just a fleece-maker.


----------



## The Rambler




----------



## Brio1

dorji said:


> Haven't come around here in a while. Hello to the newer posters, and regarding Mr Billax's comments earlier: _methinks there is much reason in his sayings.
> _
> 
> p.s. and no, I do not tan in the winter, I just recently cooked in the Patagonia* sun.
> 
> p.p.s. this is an actual place, and not just a fleece-maker.


I like the shawl cardigan with pink shirt ensemble. Perhaps you were inspired by this blog:


----------



## Roycru

L L Bean jacket and cord pants, Brooks flannel shirt and Shetland sweater, and New Balance (made in USA) shoes.......


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> b) Whipcord trousers from J. Press, .


These trousers are splendid! Nice color. And, they will last forever being made of wool whipcord.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, JAB with the Red label, mid 80's
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Billax

OK. How is this possible on the same day? I mean, we're not talkin' the antipodean P. Hudson, here - these two guys are residential 'mericans! I don't know for sure, but I don't think an even/steven trade in locations is in the offing!


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> These trousers are splendid! Nice color. And, they will last forever being made of wool whipcord.


Thanks, stcolumba. Forever?? How 'bout just a lifetime? In my case, I think that's a bet worth making! :biggrin:


----------



## LordSmoke

Roycru said:


> L L Bean jacket and cord pants, Brooks flannel shirt and Shetland sweater, and New Balance (made in USA) shoes.......


Nice outfit. Great photo.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


Hey, K Street, am I noticing a slight pull at the middle button of your Camel Hair, and perhaps a slight tautness in your amazing trousers? What about a little tightness in your collar?

All of us gain a few pounds here and there - it's just human nature! So, please send your entire closet to me - including ties. I'll even pay the UPS charges. That way you can buy ALL NEW stuff! Deal?:devil:


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Hey, K Street, am I noticing a slight pull at the middle button of your Camel Hair, and perhaps a slight tautness in your amazing trousers? What about a little tightness in your collar?
> 
> All of us gain a few pounds here and there - it's just human nature! So, please send your entire closet to me - including ties. I'll even pay the UPS charges. That way you can buy ALL NEW stuff! Deal?:devil:


Oh dear. I think I got a button-pull comment a few days ago, too. My coats usually require some serious tucking in the sides/waist, which my tailor may perform with a little extra zeal. Someday I will break down and start having my clothes made rather than altered.


----------



## Roycru

Billax asked, 

"OK. How is this possible on the same day? I mean, we're not talkin' the antipodean P. Hudson, here – these two guys are residential 'mericans! I don't know for sure, but I don't think an even/steven trade in locations is in the offing!"

It was around 60 today in Los Angeles. Ali (it's her finger in the bottom right of the picture) and I went out for a walk.

On a totally unrelated subject, I really liked your explanation of how you have your trousers tapered.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Thanks, stcolumba. Forever?? How 'bout just a lifetime? In my case, I think that's a bet worth making! :biggrin:


You can always hand them down to a son if he's the same size.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Such a belt! Fantastic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, BB jacket and Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers tie.

44blue & StColumba - Thanks guys!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Flairball

Tattersall, tartan, and tweed on another cold day. 
























Barbour fleece lined tattersall
Barbour moleskin trousers
LLB insulated jacket
wool tartan tie (MacKintosh Hunting)
Beat up Clark's chukkas


----------



## The Rambler

Orgetorix said:


> Samuelsohn suit


Beautiful cloth, drapes wonderfully.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 55º on its way to 70º Partly cloudy with light winds from the SW.










Charcoal LLBean Shetland
Charcoal Bill's M2s
White BB PPBD
White Keds Oxfords
Byford Argyles


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

A bit casual this Tuesday. 
Peter Scott lambswool sweater
BB OCBD
Charcoal flannels, custom made by Chris Schafer (local tailor) 
Boardroom socks
AE Leeds in black shell
My father's Movado.

And much thanks to my camera man, President Kennedy (whom I acquired from my wife's auction house this past weekend).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 55º on its way to 70º Partly cloudy with light winds from the SW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal LLBean Shetland
> Charcoal Bill's M2s
> White BB PPBD
> White Keds Oxfords
> Byford Argyles


Liking this monochromatic look, Billax...and that envy-producing sport jacket from yesterday's rig!


----------



## CMDC

BB sack blazer
Hilditch and Key shirt
Hermes tie
LE worsted trousers
AE Hancock


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> A bit casual this Tuesday.
> Peter Scott lambswool sweater
> BB OCBD
> Charcoal flannels, custom made by Chris Schafer (local tailor)
> Boardroom socks
> AE Leeds in black shell
> My father's Movado.
> 
> And much thanks to my camera man, President Kennedy (whom I acquired from my wife's auction house this past weekend).
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I like that you can tell time with that one!!


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



WouldaShoulda said:


> I like that you can tell time with that one!!


Haha, yeah. I can't imagine how one deals with the Movados that have completely blank faces. They have no function other than as pure jewelry.

That said, I still find this one a little difficult. I much prefer my Elgin and Hamilton, as they both have actual numbers on them. But alas, they are being serviced, so I will have to make due for now.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CLTesquire

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 55º on its way to 70º Partly cloudy with light winds from the SW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charcoal LLBean Shetland
> Charcoal Bill's M2s
> White BB PPBD
> White Keds Oxfords
> Byford Argyles


Bet you didn't need that nice looking sweater for very long today!


----------



## Billax

CLTesquire said:


> Bet you didn't need that nice looking sweater for very long today!


You're right! Picture taken at 9:45. It was off at noon.


----------



## L-feld

On a side note, is there anything I can do about those stupid thigh wrinkles? I work a desk job (or as we say at the SSA, a sedentary job that involves frequent sitting and only occasional standing) and they appear on my trousers after just a few hours of wear. Now please believe me when I say that these trousers are not tight fitting. They are in the realm of Bills M2 as far as the seat and thigh go. And they are wool flannel, so it's not like they are an insubstantial fabric.

Should I tell my tailor to do something differently next time he makes my trousers? Obviously I would prefer to avoid pleats, so I hope that isn't the only option for getting my trousers to drape properly.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


Wow! A six-button 3-piece DB suit, with even the vest having lapels. I really like it, but if I wore it I get lots of "wretched excess" comments. It looks so perfect on you that I would think you'd get a few genuflects. I'd hope so anyway. It's just Pachelbel's Canon in D perfect on you.


----------



## Billax

L-feld said:


> On a side note, is there anything I can do about those stupid thigh wrinkles? I work a desk job (or as we say at the SSA, a sedentary job that involves frequent sitting and only occasional standing) and they appear on my trousers after just a few hours of wear. Now please believe me when I say that these trousers are not tight fitting. They are in the realm of Bills M2 as far as the seat and thigh go. And they are wool flannel, so it's not like they are an insubstantial fabric.
> 
> Should I tell my tailor to do something differently next time he makes my trousers? Obviously I would prefer to avoid pleats, so I hope that isn't the only option for getting my trousers to drape properly.


Only two things that I know of, L-feld - at least in polite company. They are:

• for pictures to post on Internet Forums like _The Curriculum_ or _Ask Andy's Trad Forum_, take your pix before you go to work
• at work, see if you can get a standing desk. I have one (Herman Miller's Relay Series) and I love it. Better for my back, too


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Brooks Bros.
Shoes, AE Bryon


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Wow! A six-button 3-piece DB suit, with even the vest having lapels. I really like it, but if I wore it I get lots of "wretched excess" comments. It looks so perfect on you that I would think you'd get a few genuflects. I'd hope so anyway. It's just Pachelbel's Canon in D perfect on you.


You are very kind. I'm probably a fuddy-duddy, but this is really comfortable to wear.


----------



## Billax

The Rambler said:


> trying to get warm all day:


Rambler, that is a timeless outfit enhanced by your classic setting. How perfect!

The shoes are outstanding. I've always thought that PTBs were nice, but no more than nice. Your picture shows the underlying luster and glow of comfortable, well-made footwear. They are a compelling visual statement that gave me a new appreciation for the beauty of well cared for footwear. Thanks for posting both these photos.


----------



## Roycru

As we are posting pictures of our watches, I have never had a wristwatch, just two Hamilton 992B's......(after I took this picture, I noticed that one watch was 30 seconds off. I have since corrected that).


----------



## stcolumba

The Rambler said:


> trying to get warm all day:


That red lining of the coat is cool! :icon_smile:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> On a side note, is there anything I can do about those stupid thigh wrinkles? I work a desk job (or as we say at the SSA, a sedentary job that involves frequent sitting and only occasional standing) and they appear on my trousers after just a few hours of wear. Now please believe me when I say that these trousers are not tight fitting. They are in the realm of Bills M2 as far as the seat and thigh go. And they are wool flannel, so it's not like they are an insubstantial fabric.
> 
> Should I tell my tailor to do something differently next time he makes my trousers? Obviously I would prefer to avoid pleats, so I hope that isn't the only option for getting my trousers to drape properly.


The only solution is to remove them before sitting down. If anyone objects, declare pant wrinkles a disablilty and demand reasonable accomodation!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, now that I have broken them in with the jacket/tie I thought that U could slip in a tie today.

Roycru - Very cool watches.


----------



## eagle2250

Roycru said:


> As we are posting pictures of our watches, I have never had a wristwatch, just two Hamilton 992B's......(after I took this picture, I noticed that one watch was 30 seconds off. I have since corrected that).


Proof that real quality is ageless! Thanks for sharing those wonderful timepieces with us, Roycru.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I inherited one of those from my grandfather. He got it for his eighteenth birthday in 1936 and it still keeps time perfectly.

It makes me want to find more excuses to wear my three piece suit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


>


This is a "yes"!


----------



## Jovan

Billax said:


> Wow! A six-button 3-piece DB suit, with even the vest having lapels. I really like it, but if I wore it I get lots of "wretched excess" comments. It looks so perfect on you that I would think you'd get a few genuflects. I'd hope so anyway. It's just Pachelbel's Canon in D perfect on you.


What do you mean by "wretched excess" and who would say that to you? I suppose some could see it as a little busy, but you'd carry it off just fine IMO.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lands' End, LL Bean, Canon, Wrangler, Florsheim. More trad than usual today, though I think I lose points for the jeans. I had Heavy Tweed Jacket on my mind.


----------



## Ensiferous

^Big points for the AE-1, which goes with that outfit perfectly.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous said:


> ^Big points for the AE-1, which goes with that outfit perfectly.


Thank you. I hope it works -- I'm shooting my first roll with it today. It belonged to a cousin, and I'm pleased that it has a 35mm lens. I also thought it was amusing to take a picture of a Canon with another Canon.


----------



## Billax

_ Originally Posted by *Billax* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1366414#post1366414
Wow! A six-button 3-piece DB suit, with even the vest having lapels. I really like it, but if I wore it I get lots of "wretched excess" comments. It looks so perfect on you that I would think you'd get a few genuflects. I'd hope so anyway. It's just Pachelbel's Canon in D perfect on you.

_

"Jovan wrote:
What do you mean by "wretched excess" and who would say that to you? I suppose some could see it as a little busy, but you'd carry it off just fine IMO. :smile:"

__________________________________________________________________________________________
​Here is Le Corbusier's Villa Savoye. It is beautiful and would make the soul sing for a large number of people.









Here is Wright's Falling Water. It is beautiful and would make the soul sing for a large number of people.









Some folks love International Style residences and others love Organic style residences. They live in what they love, _though they can still appreciate an alternate style._

Similarly, I believe stcolumba is beautifully dressed and - one can tell - what he 'lives in' makes his soul sing. The clothing I 'live in' - the style that makes my soul sing - is different than his. That's all.​


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Billax said:


> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> ​Here is Le Corbusier's Villa Savoye. It is beautiful and would make the soul sing for a large number of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks love International Style residences and others love Organic style residences. They live in what they love, _though they can still appreciate an alternate style._
> 
> Similarly, I believe stcolumba is beautifully dressed and one can tell what he 'lives in' makes his soul sing. The clothing I 'live in' - the style that makes my soul sing - is different than his. That's all.​


We show up with torches and pitchforks when people try to build those near us!!


----------



## Jovan

Ah, I get what you mean. It could be said that while upr_crust carries off his style quite well, it just isn't for me. But I'm a fan of both American and English (so long as there's no shoulder padding) styles and can't choose one over the other!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


>


Great jacket, nice fit and lapel roll. I dig the red tie/white shirt/brown jacket combo, too.


----------



## Flairball

Dressing it down a bit for the short ride to work.


----------



## ds23pallas

Old Truxton sack, rest is BB:


----------



## The Rambler

Managed to slip in 9 holes this morning, while the weather gods were napping:


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> _ Originally Posted by *Billax* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1366414#post1366414
> Wow! A six-button 3-piece DB suit, with even the vest having lapels. I really like it, but if I wore it I get lots of "wretched excess" comments. It looks so perfect on you that I would think you'd get a few genuflects. I'd hope so anyway. It's just Pachelbel's Canon in D perfect on you.
> 
> _
> 
> "Jovan wrote:
> What do you mean by "wretched excess" and who would say that to you? I suppose some could see it as a little busy, but you'd carry it off just fine IMO. :smile:"
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> ​Here is Le Corbusier's Villa Savoye. It is beautiful and would make the soul sing for a large number of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Wright's Falling Water. It is beautiful and would make the soul sing for a large number of people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some folks love International Style residences and others love Organic style residences. They live in what they love, _though they can still appreciate an alternate style._
> 
> Similarly, I believe stcolumba is beautifully dressed and - one can tell - what he 'lives in' makes his soul sing. The clothing I 'live in' - the style that makes my soul sing - is different than his. That's all.​


Never has a more eloquent clarification been proffered! Billax, you are a positive example for so many of us and on so many different levels.

PS: Wright's architectural vision is more appealing to me.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> ​
> 
> Similarly, I believe stcolumba is beautifully dressed and - one can tell - what he 'lives in' makes his soul sing. The clothing I 'live in' - the style that makes my soul sing - is different than his. That's all.​


Aw, shucks! I am mostly dressed like this: :icon_smile:










The great conductor, Arturo Toscanini, once said: "Wagner was right! Verdi was right! They were BOTH right!" The same can be said of a gentlemen's attire. And from all people, Arthur Fiedler, the long-time, beloved conductor of the Boston Pops, we have this quote: "There is no such thing as good or bad music. Just good or bad performances." Perhaps, the same is true about clothing. Just good or bad fit and taste.


----------



## dorji

Roycru said:


> Billax asked,
> 
> "OK. How is this possible on the same day?..


I like my tundra :icon_smile: Roycru's photos are always fantastic.

Thanks for you kind words Brio- I am indeed a fan of HTJ, but did not read his recent post until my short bus ride in from the park-n-ride lot, by which time I was already shawled-up.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, Norman Hilton
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, now that I have broken them in with the jacket/tie I thought that U could slip in a tie today.


I've enjoyed your looks lately, OCBD. It's been inspiring me to step up my own game at my business casual job. Who makes the sweater if I may ask?

Also, Ensiferous, I love your jackets, especially the 3/2.5 roll on many of them. Do you have them pressed that way deliberately?
Always nice to see Mr. Pallas posting again.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Lands' End, LL Bean, Canon, Wrangler, Florsheim. More trad than usual today, though I think I lose points for the jeans. I had Heavy Tweed Jacket on my mind.


This picture is fantastic -- I like the entire outfit including the jeans, for what its worth. Love the color and look of that sweater, especially. Is that a vintage Bean?


----------



## Trevor

In case anyone wants to take a virtual tour of falling water... here are pictures from my trip a few years ago: https://s510.photobucket.com/albums/s347/TL95SVT/Falling Water/

I found this neat.. some of the shelves in the closet are wicker (or caned) for airflow:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ArtVandalay said:


> This picture is fantastic -- I like the entire outfit including the jeans, for what its worth. Love the color and look of that sweater, especially. Is that a vintage Bean?


Thanks very much. It actually isn't a vintage sweater -- though I had a 20-something-year-old Bean jeans sweater, which my dad handed down to me and my girlfriend promptly "borrowed." This one is the shetland they introduced right around the time I started on this forum, so fall 2011. The sweater is a great color, a heather green kind of thing. I threw a filter on the photo to make the colors read more like they do in sunlight, and for whatever reason the software I'm using makes this easier to do with a "vintage" filter rather than actual adjustments.

Actually, it occured to me that this is probably the least-thrifted outfit I've worn in a while. Only the shirt -- a great LE blazer stripe oxford, burgundy on white -- and the belt were thrifted. Well, the camera was a hand-me-down.


----------



## stcolumba

Trevor said:


> In case anyone wants to take a virtual tour of falling water... here are pictures from my trip a few years ago: https://s510.photobucket.com/albums/s347/TL95SVT/Falling%20Water/
> 
> I found this neat.. some of the shelves in the closet are wicker (or caned) for airflow:


Thanks, *Trevor* , for sharing these great photos.


----------



## FiscalDean

The Rambler said:


> Managed to slip in 9 holes this morning, while the weather gods were napping:


Very nice, I'm assuming today the weather gods are giving PA the same thing we had in Norhtern WI. yesterday?


----------



## Ensiferous

Trevor, I'll second stcolumba and thank you for sharing your FLW photos.

And thanks OCBD for you comments!


----------



## stcolumba

Spirit of Shetland sweater. Color is spagnum which, depending on the light, looks goldish brown and olive green.

















Wool tie: Pierpont Hicks

Shirt: Brooks fratres


----------



## 44Blue

the basics



J. Press blazer
Polo OCBD
Richel tie



Bills M2
Sebago Cayman II


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

My first excursion into MTM jackets. This was done by H. Freeman and Sons.

I am a little disappointed. The shoulders are a little square, there is something weird going on at the bottom of the jacket (like one side was cut at a weird angle) and they spelled my name incorrectly in the embroidery.

Any thoughts?

Also included:
BB OCBD
PS by Hand Made NY
Grey flannels, custom made by local tailor (there is more contrast between the jacket and the trousers than the picture shows) 
Peter Scott sweater vest

Also wearing the same watch and shoes I was on Tuesday, so no reason to post them again.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Billax

Like it all, 44Blue! The mirror finish on those Cayman IIs is wonderful.


----------



## FJW

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I hope it works -- I'm shooting my first roll with it today. It belonged to a cousin, and I'm pleased that it has a 35mm lens. I also thought it was amusing to take a picture of a Canon with another Canon.


Nice...and shooting film. Now that's really Trad!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, waiting to learn a bit more about Rotary and Kiwanis from a mentor.

ST - Great sweater, love the color.

44Blue - You know the basics are appreciated.

STColumba and Art - Thanks! The sweater is by J.Crew from a few years back.


----------



## 44Blue

tip-top!


----------



## 44Blue

Billax said:


> Like it all, 44Blue! The mirror finish on those Cayman IIs is wonderful.


As always, your gracious comments are greatly appreciated.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, waiting to learn a bit more about Rotary and Kiwanis from a mentor.


I love your sport coat, *OCBD! *Both Kiwanis and Rotary are going fight over who gets you! Even though I do not belong, I know all the Rotary "songs".


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB repp--great thrift find from the other day--dark green w/shamrocks
BB khakis
AE Presidio


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> My first excursion into MTM jackets. This was done by H. Freeman and Sons.
> 
> ... there is something weird going on at the bottom of the jacket (like one side was cut at a weird angle)


I noticed it right away.

I'd have them fix that.

I see my pant wrinkle solution has worked!!


----------



## Orgetorix

All I have time for today:










Gloverall
John Hanly & Co. lambswool scarf
PRL cords
BB bucks

Sad news of the week: My office has decided to drop business dress and go to "smart casual," whatever that is.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, waiting to learn a bit more about Rotary and Kiwanis from a mentor.


Looking quite collegiate today, OCBD. Great outfit!


----------



## Billax

L-feld, the pants look to be a very good length – maybe not quite perfect, but fully acceptable. In addition to the defective quarter others have mentioned, there are places where the jacket is too tight. You can see the "pulls" around the button that closes the jacket, and from your waist going up around the chest pocket. This may be solved by taking off your sweater, but if that does not solve it, you need to have those issues addressed. If it's not the sweater, you should expect more from MTM and from H. Freeman.

Having said all that, it's a well-coordinated rig (sharp, even) and, to my eye, the best you've posted. Brought a smile to my face when I saw it! You're on quite a ramp.


----------



## Jovan

^ Agreed. I was actually surprised by the fact that it was MTM. Even with a sweater vest the quarters should not be gapping like that. But it's been said that H. Freeman isn't quite the same as it used to be.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Billax said:


> L-feld, the pants look to be a very good length - maybe not quite perfect, but fully acceptable. In addition to the defective quarter others have mentioned, there are places where the jacket is too tight. You can see the "pulls" around the button that closes the jacket, and from your waist going up around the chest pocket. This may be solved by taking off your sweater, but if that does not solve it, you need to have those issues addressed. If it's not the sweater, you should expect more from MTM and from H. Freeman.
> 
> Having said all that, it's a well-coordinated rig (sharp, even) and, to my eye, the best you've posted. Brought a smile to my face when I saw it! You're on quite a ramp.


The jacket is probably pulling because of the sweater. On a day like today, I need all the layers I can get, so I can live with that one in the in the interim.

Is that flaw on the bottom of the jacket even fixable? I suppose I will call Freeman and see what they can do about it.

I have to say, I am not really ecstatic about MTM thus far. I recall someone saying that the best course is just to find good OTR that fits you well. At least then you know what you're getting beforehand.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Billax

Hey, L-feld. Check your private messages.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> The jacket is probably pulling because of the sweater. On a day like today, I need all the layers I can get, so I can live with that one in the in the interim.
> 
> Is that flaw on the bottom of the jacket even fixable? I suppose I will call Freeman and see what they can do about it.
> 
> I have to say, I am not really ecstatic about MTM thus far. I recall someone saying that the best course is just to find good OTR that fits you well. At least then you know what you're getting beforehand.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Please please PLEASE do not base your opinion of MTM on this sole experience. As I mentioned, people have said H. Freeman has lost a lot of its luster from what it used to be.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, BBGF
Shirt, Paul fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, waiting to learn a bit more about Rotary and Kiwanis from a mentor.
> 
> ST - Great sweater, love the color.
> 
> 44Blue - You know the basics are appreciated.
> 
> STColumba and Art - Thanks! The sweater is by J.Crew from a few years back.


Love the shoes and tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks 44Blue, Billax, LoneSuitinDTW, and Stcolumba!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FJW said:


> Nice...and shooting film. Now that's really Trad!


Thanks again. Even better, it seems to have worked.

OCBD:

You are like a case study in the value of starting out with the basics, something I wish I'd done. It seems to me that the quiet good taste you developed dressing very simply (shetland, blue ocbd, and chinos) has carried over into pulling off those very stylish tweeds with aplomb. It's super cool. May I ask if you use some kind of hair dressing? I think I need to start using one, but I'm not sure what to go for.


----------



## K Street




----------



## halbydurzell

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, waiting to learn a bit more about Rotary and Kiwanis from a mentor.


Man, forget that and go right to the freemasons. Don't you want to learn where the secrets are kept!!?


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Please please PLEASE do not base your opinion of MTM on this sole experience. As I mentioned, people have said H. Freeman has lost a lot of its luster from what it used to be.


I guess on the flipside, I am very happy with my 3 pairs of MTM flannels that Chris Schafer made for me. They cost less than flannels from J. Press and seem higher quality. He also spelled my name correctly. :icon_smile_wink: He also made couple of shirts for me, which I am going to pick up on Monday. I've been hesitant to order a jacket from him, though, because he is from the Savile Row tradition and I am not sure if he is the right person to make a sack. He's more darts and double vents.


----------



## CLTesquire

Orgetorix said:


> All I have time for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloverall
> John Hanly & Co. lambswool scarf
> PRL cords
> BB bucks
> 
> Sad news of the week: My office has decided to drop business dress and go to "smart casual," whatever that is.


"Smart casual?" This may be the first time I've ever heard that term.


----------



## dorji

oxford cloth button down said:


> ....


There is a whole lot right with this picture. 
Very nice Oxford, thanks for posting.


----------



## adoucett

Sorry for the bad photo(s), but this is what I wore to a slightly formal dance tonight.

Brooks Brothers peak lapel dinner jacket
Black cummerbund
Black silk bow tie
white silk pocket square
Turn-down collar french-cuff shirt (my Budd marcella pique formal shirt would have been worn...but the bloody studs and links haven't arrived yet from eBay so this had to do)
Black wool formal pants with satin stripe
Bass Atlanta Oxfords (not proper, I know, but still better than what a lot of people were wearing (_*shudders*_)

I know the fit wasn't perfect, but it was an almost entirely thrifted outfit! The only other attendees who bothered to attempt a "tuxedo" approach had ensembles featuring two or more buttons and long ties... The jacket is a bit long on me but I feel like that's better than too short. Maybe you can advise. As suggested by some of the members here, I left my wing collar shirt at home.

I shall strive to make improvements before the next event requiring such attire in about a month of so!


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Brooks Brothers peak lapel dinner jacket
> Black cummerbund
> Black silk bow tie
> white silk pocket square
> Turn-down collar french-cuff shirt (my Budd marcella pique formal shirt would have been worn...but the bloody studs and links haven't arrived yet from eBay so this had to do)
> Black wool formal pants with satin stripe
> Bass Atlanta Oxfords (not proper, I know, but still better than what a lot of people were wearing (_*shudders*_)
> 
> I know the fit wasn't perfect, but it was an almost entirely thrifted outfit! The only other attendees who bothered to attempt a "tuxedo" approach had ensembles featuring two or more buttons and long ties... The jacket is a bit long on me but I feel like that's better than too short. Maybe you can advise.
> 
> I shall strive to make improvements before the next event requiring such attire in about a month of so!


You did well, sir! When a chef doesn't have an ingredient called for in a recipe, an appropriate substitute is found. And in the hands a gifted chef, the result is still marvelous. You did the same thing. You have a very good eye and imagination.


----------



## stcolumba

Orgetorix said:


> All I have time for today:
> 
> Gloverall
> 
> Sad news of the week: My office has decided to drop business dress and go to "smart casual," whatever that is.


Wonderful duffle! Would the opposite of "smart casual" be "stupid formal"? Don't change your dressing style!


----------



## FiscalDean

SC, BB 1818 Fitzgerald
Pants, JAB Flannel 
Shirt, BestCustomShirt.com
Shoes, Bass Wejun


----------



## NathanielD

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, waiting to learn a bit more about Rotary and Kiwanis from a mentor.
> 
> ST - Great sweater, love the color.
> 
> 44Blue - You know the basics are appreciated.
> 
> STColumba and Art - Thanks! The sweater is by J.Crew from a few years back.


As they say on the internet, DAT COLLAR ROLL!:eek2:

How do you get it so perfect every time?


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Flairball

Today's offering. 
























Barbour tattersall
BB moleskin trousers
Jimmy Hourihan herringbone waistcoat
Thrifted Pierre Cardin tweed jacket
BB regimental striped socks
Clark's Oxfords
Hand dyes PS from Japan.


----------



## 44Blue

Ensiferous...that sport coat!!!!! A stunner!


----------



## AncientMadder

I have been following this thread for the last year and am just working up the courage to participate. Thanks for all the great examples and for your patience with a noob.


----------



## Ensiferous

AncientMadder said:


> Thanks for all the great examples and for your patience with a noob.


Noob? Could have fooled me. Looks great, AncientMadder.

Thanks 44Blue.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Well, this looks like a great first offering to me. I really like the jacket, and everything harmonises well. (I'd just be careful about the length of your sleeve length- they look like they could lose 1/4 inch, but then it may just be your shirt sleeve riding up.)


----------



## 44Blue

Ancient Madder --- I'm already in a swoon over Ensiferous's jacket and then you hit us with this? Not fair!


----------



## Shaver

*English Trad*









Tweed jacket - this fits 'just-so' and is impenetrable to the elements. Lovely.

PS - scarlet ground with green and gold paisley design.

Slip over - bottle green lambswool, a vintage piece.

Shirt - brushed cotton tattersall, my favourite type of casual shirt.

Tie - woven silk, claret with light blue squares. I am giving the 'four in hand' a go and beginning to appreciate it's suitability for a more casual look.


----------



## AncientMadder

I love the bottle green sweater paired with the tweed, Shaver.


----------



## The Rambler

Very nice, indeed, Shaver, and I think overall it's a much more appealing look than it would be with a windsor. You certainly don't give up any Englishness with a well-tied 4ih.

Ancient Madder, I know that's not your first post, I've admired your past efforts, but that coat is really wonderful. Andover?


----------



## AncientMadder

Thank you for the kind words, Rambler. That is in fact an Andover Shop jacket. Good eye.


----------



## Flairball

Without going into detail, lots of good stuff, and some jackets that are phenomenal. My quest to broaden my collection has been strengthened. Now, to find one of those fox ties.....


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Ensiferous

^LC, I love that tie.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Got that at the Goodwill in Elmwood a few years back. Last shot was my little homage to your label shots BTW, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Ensiferous

leisureclass said:


> ^ Last shot was my little homage to your label shots BTW, hope you don't mind.


Thanks, I'm honored. I thought you had also figured out that it was easier to snap a label image than to type out all the details in the post. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## The Rambler

beautiful shoulder on the coat, lc: the photo looks like a painting.


----------



## Billax

Me 3, leisure class!
_________________________

Weather in Durham today: 26º and sunny. No wind. Out the door at 7:55AM to a Modernist Architectural tour.














































j.Press Camel Hair Polo Coat
Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere scarf
O'Connell's Peccary gloves
LE 3 Patch pocket Tweed
BB OCBD
J. Press Wool tie
O'Connell's Covert Cloth trou
no name OTC socks
AE Strands


----------



## Billax

Very nice, Ancient Madder and Shaver! Ensiferous, I already complimented you over on The Curriculum, but that jacket's worth another high five!


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6730
> 
> Tie - woven silk, claret with light blue squares. I am giving the 'four in hand' a go and beginning to appreciate it's suitability for a more casual look.


Your face shape is complemented by the 4ih, Shaver. Nice.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks, Billax. And speaking of shoulders, the countour of your sport coat's shoulder is merely perfect.


----------



## leisureclass

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks, I'm honored. I thought you had also figured out that it was easier to snap a label image than to type out all the details in the post. :icon_smile_big:


Ha, yeah very true! I woulda added my Walkovers to the pile but those are my beatup pair and the label is almost unreadable.

Thanks Rambler, that tweed is from another era, everything is so perfect especially those shoulders


----------



## Billax

Yesterday's stuff. Weather was cold and windy and ugly. That's all I know. After morning chores, I stayed inside the rest of the day.




























J.Press Donegal Mist Irish Tweed Sport Coat
LL Bean Sweater vest
BB OCBD
Seaward & Stearn Wool Challis Paisley
LE Twill pants
BB OTC Argyles
LE Sedona Beef Roll Penny loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Yesterday's stuff. Weather was cold and windy and ugly. That's all I know. After morning chores, I stayed inside the rest of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J.Press Donegal Mist Irish Tweed Sport Coat
> LL Bean Sweater vest
> BB OCBD
> Seaward & Stearn Wool Challis Paisley
> LE Twill pants
> BB OTC Argyles
> LE Sedona Beef Roll Penny loafers


Only you could pull off paisley and argyle! This is wild stuff, and I really enjoy it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

AncientMadder said:


> I have been following this thread for the last year and am just working up the courage to participate. Thanks for all the great examples and for your patience with a noob.


Loving the contributions, keep them coming!

NathanielD - I don't know, a combination of fit and luck. Thanks!


----------



## Roycru

Brooks blazer from the 70's, old silk repp tie, and new ecru BD, old (pre-Sears) Land's End cashmere sweater vest (made in Scotland), Land's End cotton twill pants, and Florsheim suede wingtips.....


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Me 3, leisure class!
> _________________________
> 
> Weather in Durham today: 26º and sunny. No wind. Out the door at 7:55AM to a Modernist Architectural tour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j.Press Camel Hair Polo Coat
> Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere scarf
> O'Connell's Peccary gloves
> LE 3 Patch pocket Tweed
> BB OCBD
> J. Press Wool tie
> O'Connell's Covert Cloth trou
> no name OTC socks
> AE Strands


That jacket has great shoulders. I would have never guessed it's a LE.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon.

With morning temperatures at -5 degrees F, the (vintage) LL Bean Norwegian was called to duty.


----------



## leisureclass

Visiting family down south, eggplanty magena-ish sorta shirt is 60s Arrow Cum Laude.


----------



## P Hudson

BB navy sack, BB striped shirt, Polo tie from late '80s, Timex watch, Wool trousers,


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## 44Blue

Talbot's mens 1/4 zip pullover
Polo OCBD BB tie


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass: We don't see alternative OCBD colours much, but that looks like a nice I-actually-put-some-thought-into-casual outfit for hanging out at a lake. Great find on the shirt. (And watch out for gators!)

I really enjoyed your last outfit, too.

FiscalDean: I'll have to try Individualized. That's a great looking collar roll.

You seem to wearing a decent amount of English-American tailoring recently. How would you rate them overall?


----------



## stcolumba

Apologies for the poor quality of the photos. The shirt is light blue; the tie is a chocolate brown.

Suit: Polo
Shirt: Clarke and Daw
The Not-So-Easy Anthem Book: Oxford University Press :smile:


----------



## adoucett

In today's ensemble 
BB Makers OCBD
BB sweater
BB Makers tie 
J.Press 3/2 jacket 
Dockers khaki 
Ribbon belt
Wool socks & Duck mocs

*P.S. 
*
I am happy to say that this is my 100th post! Since I came here in November, I've learned a great deal and I wanted to briefly share my appreciation for this forum and what a great resource this has been in learning about (proper) clothing and style. A special thanks to the members who have helped me along the way so far, your patronage has been far beyond what I've experienced on other websites. I hope to continue to improve in the future but what I've learned here has given me a good start, and I certainly learn something new daily. Even the quarrels that do arise here are (mostly) mature and sometimes entertaining... That being said, thanks to all, and here's to another hundred.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing worth posting. I just wanted to pop in.

Leisureclass - Great pic.


----------



## Billax

adoucett said:


> In today's ensemble
> BB Makers OCBD
> BB sweater
> BB Makers tie
> J.Press 3/2 jacket
> Dockers khaki
> Ribbon belt
> Wool socks & Duck mocs
> 
> *P.S.
> *
> I am happy to say that this is my 100th post! Since I came here in November, I've learned a great deal and I wanted to briefly share my appreciation for this forum and what a great resource this has been in learning about (proper) clothing and style. A special thanks to the members who have helped me along the way so far, your patronage has been far beyond what I've experienced on other websites. I hope to continue to improve in the future but what I've learned here has given me a good start, and I certainly learn something new daily. Even the quarrels that do arise here are (mostly) mature and sometimes entertaining... That being said, thanks to all, and here's to another hundred.


That's an awfully good looking outfit, adoucett, and just perfect for a milestone post! Here's hoping for many hundred more posts from you.


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> In today's ensemble
> BB Makers OCBD
> BB sweater
> BB Makers tie
> J.Press 3/2 jacket
> Dockers khaki
> Ribbon belt
> Wool socks & Duck mocs
> 
> *P.S.
> *
> I am happy to say that this is my 100th post! Since I came here in November, I've learned a great deal and I wanted to briefly share my appreciation for this forum and what a great resource this has been in learning about (proper) clothing and style. A special thanks to the members who have helped me along the way so far, your patronage has been far beyond what I've experienced on other websites. I hope to continue to improve in the future but what I've learned here has given me a good start, and I certainly learn something new daily. Even the quarrels that do arise here are (mostly) mature and sometimes entertaining... That being said, thanks to all, and here's to another hundred.


This outfit is top notch! You have a keen eye for finding just the right things. And, by the way, I covet this tie.


----------



## K Street

adoucett said:


> https://img812.imageshack.us/img812/9003/p1010954uk.jpg[/
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Perhaps due to your pose but that suit jacket looks far too big for you.


----------



## adoucett

> Perhaps due to your pose but that suit jacket looks far too big for you.


Almost everything is "too big for me" it seems, but in this case, the shoulders fit me well, the length is right (from what I understand), and laid flat it is about the same as a blazer I have that I like the fit on a lot. I was thinking because this is an undarted jacket it was supposed to be a little bigger fitting, and having darts put in would probably be heresy, so I'm not sure what else could be done.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 47º mostly sunny, with zephyrs from the SW.



























Southwick Tic Weave Tweed
J Crew vest
PF PPBD
Hober tie
Hober Square
J. Press Cavalry Twills
no name socks
AE Westchesters


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> Almost everything is "too big for me" it seems, but in this case, the shoulders fit me well, the length is right (from what I understand), and laid flat it is about the same as a blazer I have that I like the fit on a lot. I was thinking because this is an undarted jacket it was supposed to be a little bigger fitting, and having darts put in would probably be heresy, so I'm not sure what else could be done.


You could still get the waist taken in. Look at the waist suppression on Billax's coat right above this post. No darts on that. That does read as half a suit to my eye, but it's still a pretty well-put-together rig.

I do know what it's like to have a hard time finding clothes that fit (34-36R! Yeah!) If I can x-post today's rig from the Fashion Forum, you can see that this jacket is probably nearly as "large" in the chest on me as yours is on you, but because the waist is pretty heavily suppressed (more so that Billax's, and the suppression starts higher on mine because of the darts), it looks alright. If only the pants kept up their end -- they're not so great.


----------



## adoucett

Thanks for the helpful tip. I think I am going to bring some of my more favored garments to a local tailor and see what can be done in the way of suppression.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trying this "smart casual" thing.


----------



## Balfour

P Hudson said:


> BB navy sack, BB striped shirt, Polo tie from late '80s, Timex watch, Wool trousers,


Good to see you back P Hudson.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Well, Org, you don't look dumb, that's for sure. Actually, I remember really liking an earlier casual look of yours...

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1332765#post1332765


----------



## AncientMadder

leisureclass said:


> Visiting family down south, eggplanty magena-ish sorta shirt is 60s Arrow Cum Laude.


Looks idyllic.



Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 47º mostly sunny, with zephyrs from the SW.


I covet your Hober tie and square, Billax. I just received four new Hober grenadines today and want to try a few Macclesfields next.



Orgetorix said:


> Trying this "smart casual" thing.


You pull it off well. I'm in the same boat as you are: after wearing a suit and tie everyday for the last several years, I'll be going casual in a few weeks.


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*










Brooks Brothers hopsack 3/2 sack
Brooks Brothers Black Fleece oxford cloth tab collar
Brooks Brothers silk knit
Brooks Brothers flannels
Brooks Brothers tassel loafers


----------



## Flairball

Orgetorix said:


> Trying this "smart casual" thing.


You got the smart casual thing down. Very nice. I've got a thing for tweed jackets, and that three button is very nice.

Ive been uniformed through the weekend (you may have seen me on the nat'l news), so no offerings. But I will soon, as I anxiously await the arrival of a new Harris tweed jacket.


----------



## K Street




----------



## stcolumba

*K Street*, your bow tie is splendid! Lovely coat, too.
*
Org, *the Fairisle is cool. In your office, you still must be the most smartly dressed.

*Billax, *you have the gift of being able to juggle all kinds of colors and patterns and make it seem so effortless. Every time I attempt to try this, there is just a big fail.

*Ancient Mader, *the BB hop sack is a real classic and looks great on you. Nice shirt, also.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> leisureclass: We don't see alternative OCBD colours much, but that looks like a nice I-actually-put-some-thought-into-casual outfit for hanging out at a lake. Great find on the shirt. (And watch out for gators!)
> 
> I really enjoyed your last outfit, too.
> 
> FiscalDean: I'll have to try Individualized. That's a great looking collar roll.
> 
> You seem to wearing a decent amount of English-American tailoring recently. How would you rate them overall?


Jovan,

All in all, English American offers a decent product at what I consider a reasonable price. The retailer I deal with offers discounts 2 or 3 times a year. They're not the cheapest but their not the most expensive either. I think a great deal depends on the retailer who handles their product and the quality of their staff.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 47º mostly sunny, with zephyrs from the SW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southwick Tic Weave Tweed
> J Crew vest
> PF PPBD
> Hober tie
> Hober Square
> J. Press Cavalry Twills
> no name socks
> AE Westchesters


As always, impeccable


----------



## FiscalDean

FiscalDean said:


> Jovan,
> 
> All in all, English American offers a decent product at what I consider a reasonable price. The retailer I deal with offers discounts 2 or 3 times a year. They're not the cheapest but their not the most expensive either. I think a great deal depends on the retailer who handles their product and the quality of their staff.


BTW, thanks for the input and the compliment


----------



## Billax

stcolumba and FiscalDean. Thank you both for the compliments. I am grateful.


----------



## stcolumba

Lesson day!

Shirt: David Wood of Portland, Maine (made by New England Shirt???)
Sweater: Spirit of Shetland
Trouser: Brooks Bros.
Clarinet: Buffet
Reed: One I made myself!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I was alone in the office today. So, I brought an extra tie to try out.

Org - Good luck with the new dress code. I like the sweater/jacket combo.


----------



## throwback91

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was alone in the office today. So, I brought an extra tie to try out.
> 
> Org - Good luck with the new dress code. I like the sweater/jacket combo.


Ocbd, 
You're sporting loafers even in the snow. I don't know how you manage to keep them on your feet everyday. My loafers usually start flopping of my heel like bedroom slippers after only a couple weeks of wear.
They look spiffy on you.
T-


----------



## Ensiferous

OCBD, you have brought your clean, organized original aesthetic into the realm of the sport coat, khakis & tie with such success. It is the perfect expansion of your ethos of dress.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth...

JPress 3/2 sack
JPress blue ocbd
LE repp
LE dress twills
AE Sanford










BB brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
Lanvin tie
BB khakis
LE suede shortwings


----------



## K Street

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was alone in the office today. So, I brought an extra tie to try out.
> 
> Org - Good luck with the new dress code. I like the sweater/jacket combo.


Love it.

I know some people who, given the chance to be alone in their offices, might not even wear pants, much less an "extra tie." I wish they would follow your example instead.


----------



## Balfour

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was alone in the office today. So, I brought an extra tie to try out.
> 
> Org - Good luck with the new dress code. I like the sweater/jacket combo.


Seeing more tailored jackets in your posts, OCBD. I know you've felt confined to avoid them by the work dress code in the part, but this is a good development!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trad enough, I hope. Collar unbuttoned because it seemed particularly lifeless today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks gentlemen I truly appreciate your kind words, and yes, Balfour I have decided to fight the power :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Brooks Bros.
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

Nice look today, FiscalDean. Particularly like the points on that PS!
K Street, that is SO in your zone. Looks great. Question for you: You always seem to have your sport coat buttoned when wearing a sweater vest. Is that your standard practice or just for pictures?


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Nice look today, FiscalDean. Particularly like the points on that PS!
> K Street, that is SO in your zone. Looks great. Question for you: You always seem to have your sport coat buttoned when wearing a sweater vest. Is that your standard practice or just for pictures?


Thanks! Impressed by your last, as well.

Buttoned coat is my SOP but vests are not--they're all full-sleeve sweaters.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Nice look today, FiscalDean. Particularly like the points on that PS!
> 
> Thanks Billax, I've been trying to take things to the next level. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Two days worth...
> 
> JPress 3/2 sack
> JPress blue ocbd
> LE repp
> LE dress twills
> AE Sanford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB brown herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Lanvin tie
> BB khakis
> LE suede shortwings


Very nice, I've always enjoyed a paisley tie with a herringbone.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


> Love it.
> 
> I know some people who, given the chance to be alone in their offices, might not even wear pants, much less an "extra tie." I wish they would follow your example instead.


OCBD, you've really been showing some nice looks lately.


----------



## stcolumba

Looking like an Easter egg today.
Maize (in honor of Michigan's narrow win last night) Rugby RL sweater and purple Shetland tweed Epaulet Walt trousers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, jacket & tie Tuesday spilled over to Wednesday!

Fiscal Dean - Thank you, sir. You are quite consistent with good looks yourself!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, jacket & tie Tuesday spilled over to Wednesday!


Whoosh! That is one splendid tie, *OCBD*!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Looking like an Easter egg today.
> Maize (in honor of Michigan's narrow win last night) Rugby RL sweater and purple Shetland tweed Epaulet Walt trousers.


Amazing outfit, stcolumba. Bold choices, great outcome!


----------



## CMDC

All PRL except tie (Paul Stuart)


----------



## Trip English

I'm still out there.


----------



## Flairball

Decided to break in my new Balmoral cap today. First a little walk in the woods with the dog, then a quick change of the outer wear, and it's time to get errands done. 
























Barbour, Magee, and LL Bean.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not quite 100% trad, I think, but not far off. With sage green cords and Weejuns. All thrifted except for the J. Press square.


----------



## Trip English

I have a somewhat similar jacket and I can never tell what to wear it with. Sage green cords seem like a smashing idea. Dark jeans work, but I seldom wear jeans these days.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 61º and sunny, with light winds from the NNW. Feels a little like Spring!




























Inspiration from this photo - Princeton 1955










J. Press Donegal Mist jacket
BB PPBD
j. Crew lax tie
PRL Flannels 
no name socks
old Bucks


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not quite 100% trad, I think, but not far off. With sage green cords and Weejuns. All thrifted except for the J. Press square.


Very appealing outfit, YR-r.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> I have a somewhat similar jacket and I can never tell what to wear it with. Sage green cords seem like a smashing idea. Dark jeans work, but I seldom wear jeans these days.


It's tough, because it's so light. Can't do it with khakis, the way you could with a black & white Harris Tweed (I have one of those, but it needs to see a tailor). Navy cords would work, too. If you'll forgive the rather poor fit on the trousers, here's a shot with twills at the dark end of mid-gray:

Also, the look you posted today is basically my shopping list: brown checked jacket, block striped repp tie, unistripe OCBD.

EDIT:

Thank you, Billax. I've admired your taste in putting together clothes with lots of subtle color, and I'll admit I was trying to do something similar myself. I like your look today, too. The crispness of the pinpoint is a nice touch.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> J. Press Donegal Mist jacket
> BB PPBD
> j. Crew lax tie
> PRL Flannels
> no name socks
> old Bucks


Smashing! Right down to the blue-tipped pocket square.


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax said:


>


Brilliant, Billax!


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


>


Looks good. That jacket is on my wish list.


----------



## K Street




----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> Inspiration from this photo - Princeton 1955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Donegal Mist jacket
> BB PPBD
> j. Crew lax tie
> PRL Flannels
> no name socks
> old Bucks


Nicely done. That is one of my favorite photos; I have the same jacket, and a pair of white bucks, but have struggled to find the right trousers.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not quite 100% trad, I think, but not far off. With sage green cords and Weejuns. All thrifted except for the J. Press square.


Very nice, I've always liked tweed with tattersall. Personally, I think it's one of the all time classic trad combinations.


----------



## FiscalDean

Himself said:


> Smashing! Right down to the blue-tipped pocket square.


Billax, that is one good looking PS.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


>


K-Street, great looking outfit. Is the tweed jacket camel hair?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, another boring rig

Suit, JAB from the 80's
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Looking like an Easter egg today.
> Maize (in honor of Michigan's narrow win last night) Rugby RL sweater and purple Shetland tweed Epaulet Walt trousers.


I'm going to miss Rugby, if only because their sweaters were a decent value.

How do you like the Epaulet trousers? I also dig that duffle coat.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, jacket & tie Tuesday spilled over to Wednesday!
> 
> Fiscal Dean - Thank you, sir. You are quite consistent with good looks yourself!


I can't say I'd be too disappointed at that news if I worked with you.  You've proven that your coat and tie looks are just as solid as your infamous sweater and cords ensembles.

That tie is pretty cool. It looks standard-conservative from a distance, but up close has a nice variety of colour.



CMDC said:


> All PRL except tie (Paul Stuart)


Alas, while I like everything else, I think the only non-PRL item is the weak link.

Just my opinion, of course! I'm ready to be shouted down by all the paisley lovers. 



Trip English said:


> I'm still out there.


Damn. My plan to take over as king of the snarky commentary is foiled.

Nice ensemble there.



Flairball said:


> Decided to break in my new Balmoral cap today. First a little walk in the woods with the dog, then a quick change of the outer wear, and it's time to get errands done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour, Magee, and LL Bean.


You're getting progressively better every time you post. Trouser length is good (though you could even sneak them up a half inch or so). I think your shirt sleeves might be a tad short.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not quite 100% trad, I think, but not far off. With sage green cords and Weejuns. All thrifted except for the J. Press square.


Nice.



Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 61º and sunny, with light winds from the NNW. Feels a little like Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inspiration from this photo - Princeton 1955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Donegal Mist jacket
> BB PPBD
> j. Crew lax tie
> PRL Flannels
> no name socks
> old Bucks


If I wore tweed in 61 degree weather, I'd feel a little warm! You've inspired me to get some bucks of my own.



K Street said:


>


Great as usual.


----------



## 44Blue

starting the countdown to Snowpocalypse 2013



Polo peacoat
McGregor scarf


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, trying to move out of my comfort zone and try a paisley ancient madder. I might say that this is more Billax inspired by his great paisleys.

Trip - Good to see you and love the jacket.

Billax - Thanks for sharing your inspiration! Great look, too.

St - Thanks and the yellow/grey combo is great.


----------



## Orgetorix

Vendor meetings today gave me a good excuse to wear a suit.


----------



## dkoernert

O, that suit is phenomenal! Details?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I will second that. Great fit on that Org!


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. It's a Hickey Freeman.


----------



## Flairball

I think you guys will enjoy today's rig. It's bordering on monochrome in the pics, as the colors washed out, but the trousers are much more gold than they seem.
























Barbour and Harris tweed.


----------



## AncientMadder

Org: What frames are you wearing these days? They look great on you.


----------



## CMDC

Kind of a country look today.

Huntington 3/2 sack
Harris Tweed vest
BB blue ocbd
Atkinson's poplin tie
LE moleskins
Alden AWW


----------



## 44Blue

CMDC said:


> Kind of a country look today.
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's poplin tie
> LE moleskins
> Alden AWW


tree-mendous!


----------



## Ensiferous

Vintage 2-button cashmere sack.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Kind of a country look today.
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's poplin tie
> LE moleskins
> Alden AWW


Quite a handsome rig, cmdc! Very nice set of colors and textures.


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> Vintage 2-button cashmere sack.


Great looking sack, Ensiferous. I love the "belly" in those lapels. Well put together look.


----------



## Orgetorix

AncientMadder said:


> Org: What frames are you wearing these days? They look great on you.


Thanks! They are the Ainsworth model from Warby Parker.


----------



## Trip English

The men's lavatory is swarming with paparazzi so just a tidbit today. Uncle Ralph has been waiting for these Brooks Brothers shirts to finally wear out.


----------



## stcolumba

Trousers are a bit krinkled from having sat in a car most of the morning.
North Sea Clothing sweater (uber warm!)
LL Bean cavalry twill trousers


----------



## Flairball

CMDC said:


> Kind of a country look today.
> 
> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's poplin tie
> LE moleskins
> Alden AWW


I like this very much. Everything plays off the next very nicely.


----------



## Flairball

Trip English said:


> The men's lavatory is swarming with paparazzi so just a tidbit today. Uncle Ralph has been waiting for these Brooks Brothers shirts to finally wear out.


I love that tie. Absolutely decadent. I could never pull that off, but I'm sure glad someone can.


----------



## P Hudson

Still struggling with the phone-as-camera concept.

BB silk herringbone, PRL shirt, Polo trousers (navy worsted), AE Hanovers w/o socks:


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> The men's lavatory is swarming with paparazzi so just a tidbit today. Uncle Ralph has been waiting for these Brooks Brothers shirts to finally wear out.


Love the collar!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC, Trip and Org you guys really knocked it out of the park today!


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

oxford cloth button down said:


> CMDC, Trip and Org you guys really knocked it out of the park today!


i second this! :cool2:


----------



## mrfixit

Ensiferous said:


> Vintage 2-button cashmere sack.


this is a good look. love that jacket.


----------



## FiscalDean

mrfixit said:


> this is a good look. love that jacket.


I'll second that


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, casual Thursday

SC, JAB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Countess Mara
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Shaver

A very relaxed and 'around the home/garden' look today.

Shirt - an ultra casual heavy check tattersal

Jumper - thick knit merino and cashmere blend

Trousers - khaki chinos

Cigarette - golden virginia tobacco and liquorice paper


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> View attachment 6823


Likin' it, Shaver!


----------



## Flairball

Blizzard wear. 








Detail shot








Eddie Bauer up top
Barbour trousers* and outerwear
Merrell on my feet (not in my wellies, yet)

*sorry, no pic. Freshly pressed, with nice sharp crease.


----------



## kforton

AncientMadder said:


> I have been following this thread for the last year and am just working up the courage to participate. Thanks for all the great examples and for your patience with a noob.


Where is that jacket from? It is incredible!


----------



## K Street

Polo jacket
Brooks shirt/sweater
J. Press tie (in my gang colors)


----------



## P Hudson

Great texture on those jackets, fellas.

Warm Sunday: Old Polo herringbone and windowpane jacket, BB striped shirt, BB madras square, Polo silk trousers (dark charcoal), Polo pennys (made in USA):


----------



## egerland

Purdy jacket, BB trousers, restored shell cordovans, Dunn's vest, BB tie, British tattersall shirt, about 60% thrifted

Ready for church


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

P Hudson, egerland, Patrick & K Street: You guys make this page nice to be a part of! Nicely done, gents.

Back from my third college lacrosse game of the weekend. UNC v Air Force. Duke v Denver, and Duke v Jacksonville. Heavenly, to me! Weather today in Durham: 51º with light breezes and mostly sunny.




























Bean jacket, Orvis gloves, Johnston's of Elgin scarf, Andover Shop Cable Shaggy Dog^, LE Hyde Park OCBD, LE Twills, Wigwam el-Pines, AE Kenwoods
________________________
^ Birthday present from the Classic Beauty. She has good taste!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

K Street: that's awesome. The scale of the glen plaid is perfect for a sportcoat.

Egerland: The vest and the shirt don't work together -- the scales are the same.

P Hudson: I envy your summer sportcoats, and (presumably) your weather.


----------



## egerland

@ Youthful


> Egerland: The vest and the shirt don't work together -- the scales are the same.


It looked better in real life, but maybe a smaller tattersall or plain cream broadcloth next time


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> K Street: that's awesome. The scale of the glen plaid is perfect for a sportcoat.
> 
> Egerland: The vest and the shirt don't work together -- the scales are the same.
> 
> P Hudson: I envy your summer sportcoats, and (presumably) your weather.


Y R-r. I agree with all your comments, but ex the pattern/scale issue in egerland's rig, I think it is a REALLY nice look.


----------



## Flairball

egerland said:


> Purdy jacket, BB trousers, restored shell cordovans, Dunn's vest, BB tie, British tattersall shirt, about 60% thrifted
> 
> Ready for church


Very nice. Right in my wheel house. I love the vest.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax said:


> Y R-r. I agree with all your comments, but ex the pattern/scale issue in egerland's rig, I think it is a REALLY nice look.


I agree with that, and probably should have said so in my first post. I'm willing to bet that the texture and color difference is more pronouced IRL. If I got my hands on a tatersall vest, I'd pair it with pink or blue OCBDs, perhaps in unistripes. I saw a fair bit of that at F.I.T's Ivy exhibit. Off-white would, of course, be a safe bet too.

By the way, that sweater is great, and the light-colored pants are a nice touch -- I tend to go for darker khaki trousers, but those work well for you.


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I agree with that, and probably should have said so. I'm willing to bet that the texture and color difference is more pronouced IRL. If I got my hands on a tatersall vest, I'd pair it with pink or blue OCBDs, perhaps in unistripes. I saw a fair bit of that at F.I.T's Ivy exhibit. Off-white would, of course, be a safe bet too.


Agreed. I, too, think off-white/ecru would be perfect, though my first instinct was a blue OCBD.

Hey, egerland, let's see lots more of your looks!


----------



## P Hudson

*Start of the New Year*

Classes resume today:
J Press sack, blue striped BB shirt and blue square (overexposed), Pride of England tie, LE khakis, LE Stockbridge in #8.


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> P Hudson, egerland, Patrick & K Street: You guys make this page nice to be a part of! Nicely done, gents.


Very nice rustic look. That sweater is superb.



Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/


I was thinking this morning about how much I enjoy your take on Trad, and then this appeared. You get to its essence as well as anyone here.


----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean "sloppy" for a Sunday afternoon.

Really liking P Hudson's red, sharp tie!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

K Street said:


> Polo jacket
> Brooks shirt/sweater
> J. Press tie (in my gang colors)


K Street - Love the color/pattern of that jacket.


----------



## AncientMadder

Billax said:


> P Hudson, egerland, Patrick & K Street: You guys make this page nice to be a part of! Nicely done, gents.
> 
> Back from my third college lacrosse game of the weekend. UNC v Air Force. Duke v Denver, and Duke v Jacksonville. Heavenly, to me! Weather today in Durham: 51º with light breezes and mostly sunny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean jacket, Orvis gloves, Johnston's of Elgin scarf, Andover Shop Cable Shaggy Dog^, LE Hyde Park OCBD, LE Twills, Wigwam el-Pines, AE Kenwoods
> ________________________
> ^ Birthday present from the Classic Beauty. She has good taste!


Good taste indeed. That's a terrific sweater.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Siver
Shoes, AE Bryon


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, I think the pink worked with the sweater, but not so much without the sweater, too much contrast.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'd like to thank Billax for his great post on blackwatch, which is a big part of the reason I own these trousers.


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'd like to thank Billax for his great post on blackwatch, which is a big part of the reason I own these trousers.


You are very welcome. They look GREAT on you!


----------



## Shaver

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, I think the pink worked with the sweater, but not so much without the sweater, too much contrast.


Hello OCBD, the pink really does work with the sweater - a pale pink shirt is the ideal (if not compulsory!) compliment to a subdued blue woollen. It's not a bad look just with the trousers, either. Dark trousers and light shirt may be quite a contrast, but it's one that nearly everyone dressed for business, all across the world, enacts.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax said:


> You are very welcome. They look GREAT on you!


Thank you.

OCBD: I've gotta agree with Shaver -- though the contrast between the shirt and pants might be a bit stark, the softness of the pink makes it work. The shirt and sweater are great together.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I'd like to thank Billax for his great post on blackwatch, which is a big part of the reason I own these trousers.


Hello Y/R your fit looks good and the combination of colours is very appealing - especially the pocket square, so nonchalant and not even picking up on any other colour - that is quality work. :icon_smile:

The jacket is perfect across the shoulders and chest, flattering waist suppression, sleeves and cuffs 'just so'. I like the button detail too - are they a polished horn? Difficult to tell from the photo.

The trouser break is spot on but I wonder, have you had the trousers tapered at all? It could be an illusion due to the way you are standing but they look a tiny bit fuller cut at the thigh than from the knee down.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> Hello Y/P your fit looks good and the combination of colours is very appealing - especially the pocket square, so nonchalant and not even picking up on any other colour - that is quality work. :icon_smile:
> 
> The jacket is perfect across the shoulders and chest, flattering waist suppression, sleeves and cuffs 'just so'. I like the button detail too - are they a polished horn? Difficult to tell from the photo.
> 
> The trouser break is spot on but I wonder, have you had the trousers tapered at all? It could be an illusion due to the way you are standing but they look a tiny bit fuller cut at the thigh than from the knee down.
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .


Thanks, Shaver. The square was an easy choice for me -- it's my go-to with darker country jackets when I don't want a pattern or an additional color (it's effectively a neutral against brown or olive green). The buttons are tan leather.

I haven't _had_ the pants tapered, but they are tapered. I do wish they were a touch narrower through the thighs, but oh well. I'd rather have enough rise than a perfect fit through the thighs, and I haven't found trousers that do both yet.


----------



## Shaver

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks, Shaver. The square was an easy choice for me -- it's my go-to with darker country jackets when I don't want a pattern or an additional color (it's effectively a neutral against brown or olive green). The buttons are tan leather.
> 
> I haven't _had_ the pants tapered, but they are tapered. I do wish they were a touch narrower through the thighs, but oh well. I'd rather have enough rise than a perfect fit through the thighs, and I haven't found trousers that do both yet.


OK, tan leather. Well I like them. Their gleam allows for a playful subversion of the brass button blazer look.

You are absolutely correct - a decent rise is worth a minor sacrifice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shaver said:


> OK, tan leather. Well I like them. Their gleam allows for a playful subversion of the brass button blazer look.
> 
> You are absolutely correct - a decent rise is worth a minor sacrifice.


Thank you. I like a strong contrast and some sheen with sportcoat buttons, especially on a plain fabric such as this. Tan camel hair coats with tan horn buttons, for example, strike me as inferior to those with leather or darker horn buttons.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 63º overcast and still.


----------



## 44Blue

Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/


badass trad


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks, Shaver. The square was an easy choice for me -- it's my go-to with darker country jackets when I don't want a pattern or an additional color (it's effectively a neutral against brown or olive green). The buttons are tan leather.
> 
> I haven't _had_ the pants tapered, but they are tapered. I do wish they were a touch narrower through the thighs, but oh well. I'd rather have enough rise than a perfect fit through the thighs, and I haven't found trousers that do both yet.


I imagine that taking in the thighs a smidgen would be an easy task for a competent tailor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I imagine that taking in the thighs a smidgen would be an easy task for a competent tailor.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think so, but it would cost much more than I paid for these pants ($9 on clearance at Target, surprisingly). As of right now, I'm saving for a pair of light gray flannels -- which I may just end up having taken in through the thighs.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think so, but it would cost much more than I paid for these pants ($9 on clearance at Target, surprisingly). As of right now, I'm saving for a pair of light gray flannels -- which I may just end up having taken in through the thighs.


Regardless of where they are from, how is the construction? Do you think they will last you more than a year (granted, at that price, who cares if they last a month)?

If you will wear them frequently for years to come (I hope you do), it would be worth the $20 to make them perfect.

Then again, grey flannels sure are nice.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WouldaShoulda

44Blue said:


> badass trad


BAT!!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Regardless of where they are from, how is the construction? Do you think they will last you more than a year (granted, at that price, who cares if they last a month)?
> 
> If you will wear them frequently for years to come (I hope you do), it would be worth the $20 to make them perfect.
> 
> Then again, grey flannels sure are nice.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Not really sure, given that this is my first wearing. I may just get the alterations done -- they're on the list, but whether or not I ever get that far down the list is questionable.


----------



## trgolf

*WTB Shell Cordovan PTB 8 or 8.5*

Looking for a nice pair of Shell PTB in 8 or 8.5 depending on maker and last. 8D Barrie last 8.5 in AE Leeds.


----------



## P Hudson

BB navy cotton sack suit, 3/2.5, Eagle shirt, BB square


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Shaver

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


OCBD that tweed is breath-takingly beautiful. Do I recognise it correctly as a Harrison thorn-proof cloth?


----------



## JohnSmith1010

*Getting in the mood for summer!*





















The worst trousers for crumpling, and I know my shoes need a polish, but I love this blazer!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Shaver said:


> OCBD that tweed is breath-takingly beautiful. Do I recognise it correctly as a Harrison thorn-proof cloth?


Thanks! I don't think that it is Harris (no tag), but it does feel "hard." It is my best thrift find ever, btw.


----------



## Shaver

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks! I don't think that it is Harris (no tag), but it does feel "hard." *It is my best thrift find ever, btw.*


I'm not surprised that you feel that way. :icon_smile:

Try this link:

NB *not* Harris tweed, just a very similar name.

select the blue P&H square, then select 'thornproof' then select 'view all samples' and take a look at the fabrics - hover the cursor over each little square to reveal the product code number and click to enlarge the image. I think you may note a very strong resemblance.... 62011 or 62027 perhaps?

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## DannoRye

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 63º overcast and still.


Details on the pants?


----------



## leisureclass

Harvard Coop Flannel Sack, vintage US Made LE HP, Gitman Silk Knit, Corbin Cords, Bean Saddles, Targyles


----------



## Flairball

Casual today. 
























Barbour tartan shirt and mole skin trousers
No name sweater
Thrifted jacket
JAB PS
Nathan Studio boots


----------



## Billax

DannoRye said:


> Details on the pants?


J. Press poly/cotton. Made in the USA, w/ a pretty high rise. I have them tapered to a 16" leg opening, whereas 18" is the OTR leg opening with a 34" waist. Thus tapered, they are exactly the same color/material/fit as I wore in my undergrad days, 50-54 years ago. The "collegiate cut" in that cloth was my favorite then, and has become my favorite again.

See this link: 
They were recently on sale at 25% off, and occasionally can be had at 50% off.

Caution: Most folks here wouldn't give 'em a second look because they aren't 100% cotton.


----------



## Billax

leisureclass said:


> Harvard Coop Flannel Sack, vintage US Made LE HP, Gitman Silk Knit, Corbin Cords, Bean Saddles, Targyles


LC, that is a VERY cool rig! Bet you have a little bounce in your step when you wear it.


----------



## DannoRye

Billax said:


> J. Press poly/cotton. Made in the USA, w/ a pretty high rise. I have them tapered to a 16" leg opening, whereas 18" is the OTR leg opening with a 34" waist. Thus tapered, they are exactly the same color/material/fit as I wore in my undergrad days, 50-54 years ago. The "collegiate cut" in that cloth was my favorite then, and has become my favorite again.
> 
> See this link:
> They were recently on sale at 25% off, and occasionally can be had at 50% off.
> 
> Caution: Most folks here wouldn't give 'em a second look because they aren't 100% cotton.


Thanks much!


----------



## leisureclass

Billax said:


> LC, that is a VERY cool rig! Bet you have a little bounce in your step when you wear it.


Thanks Billax, dreary weather here with snow sadly melting and lots of rain yesterday, so I figured today needed a little pop


----------



## P Hudson

Golden Fleece sack (gray flannel), LE shirt, BB square:


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## TJN




----------



## Flairball

My earlier post disappeared. Let's try again.


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Great looking tie.


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


> ..


Hey, *TJN*, natty looking shawl cardi nicely matched with this shirt and tie. Good mix of colors and patterns. The tie pin adds a fun touch.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I think I need more vnecks/shawl collars, and shawl cardigans so that I can rock a tie w/o needing a jacket.

Art - Thanks and I want to shout out *Tweedydon* for the tie!

TJN - It all works together very nicely.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A very comfortable look! 
Indeed those V-necked shall collared sweaters do add convenient versatility to one's wardrobe. Nicely done, as always.


----------



## Orgetorix

Upon further reflection, I fear the pocket square takes this over the top into matchy-matchy territory.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth...

JPress Shaggy Dog cardigan
Ben Silver shirt
BB khakis
AE Memphis










JPress tweed sack
JPress blue ocbd
Rooster repp
LE rust khakis
AE San Marco


----------



## Flairball

Looks like we're past yesterday's cyber silliness. Here's todays rig. What'd ya think?


----------



## Flairball

Orgetorix said:


> Upon further reflection, I fear the pocket square takes this over the top into matchy-matchy territory.


I think I might be in the same pocket square/matchy-matchy boat today. Not too many PSs for me to choose from yet. Anyway, I like your rig very much. The jacket and trousers are great. I'm struggling with ways to pair up my grey flannel trousers, but may have a solution in the mail. Just have to wait for the new jacket to get here.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Flairball said:


> Looks like we're past yesterday's cyber silliness. Here's todays rig. What'd ya think?


Upstairs good, I hope the pants match better in person.

(The purple is clashing with the blue)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I think I need more vnecks/shawl collars, and shawl cardigans so that I can rock a tie w/o needing a jacket.


The perfectly executed classic stands the test of time!!

I prefer the jacket to the sweater with a tie, however.


----------



## adoucett

Hi everyone, it's been a little while since I've posted, I've been really busy lately it seems. Attending a university event today for club representatives so I thought I'd bring out some school colors in the tie.

Blazer: 3/2 from Oakloom Clothes (anyone have an estimate on when this is from?) Partially lined and a nice weight for Spring
Shirt: Land's End OCBD
Tie: BB
Pants: J.Crew chinos (cuffed)
Belt: LeatherMan Ltd. (anchors away!)
Shoes: L.L. Bean Duck Mocs (We're still flooded from the blizzard!) 
Socks: Wool!
Watch: Timex Field watch. Reliable and inexpensive, I recommend it. I've got one on a leather strap as pictured here but I might pick up another to put a ribbon strap on it 
Also, got a new haircut 

As always, I appreciate comments or suggestions. I know not all of my jackets have the best fit but I soon hope to take them to a tailor for some waist suppression.

Thanks!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lots of good looks. Shout out to Org for the dedication it takes to stand in the snow for pictures, and for a seriously nice tie.

OCBD, the shawl collar with tie works well on you -- I rarely see ties without jackets that work, but you do it well.

TJN: That's awesome.

adoucett: Nice. I sometimes tie a double-four-in-hand knot with thinly-lined ties whose knots come out that small.

Today, I was thinking a little bit about Steve McQueen in Bullit, a little bit about P Hudson's suave tielessness, and a lot about this article I found on Matt S.'s blog.


----------



## Svalan

TJN said:


>


Terrific tie! Where is it from?


----------



## P Hudson

adoucett said:


>


I can't say much about the fit of this jacket, but I love the texture alongside that of the shirt. Great navy blazers are becoming increasingly rare, but it looks like you may have found one.


----------



## P Hudson

Casual day: Polo 3/2 jacket with the naturalest of shoulders, white polo, gray trousers, #8 pennys.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave
Other accessories, Curious black lab and less curious chocolate lab


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks eagle2250 and Woulda Shoulda! I prefer the jacket too, but work does not.


P.Hudson - Very cool jacket and a great casual look!

Adoucett - I love that tie, classic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, far from perfect, but I have wanted to wear this tie for a long time. It is unlined with no tie keep. It just feels and looks cool imho.


----------



## Orgetorix

I have been having a really odd error on the forum yesterday and today where, after I load a page, I have to refresh it to actually see the newest posts. Anyone else having this? I tried clearing my cache and cookies, but it didn't help.
























BB Makers jacket
BBGF shirt
Rubinacci tie
BB Milano trou
Alden for BB shell LHS


----------



## Billax

Orgetorix said:


> I have been having a really odd error on the forum yesterday and today where, after I load a page, I have to refresh it to actually see the newest posts. Anyone else having this? I tried clearing my cache and cookies, but it didn't help.


 I am having exactly the same issue. Mac OS 10.8.2


----------



## Shaver

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, far from perfect, but I have wanted to wear this tie for a long time. It is unlined with no tie keep. It just feels and looks cool imho.


I sympathise with your expressed reservation here OCBD. The trousers (although complimenting the tie and the colours in weave of the jacket very well) are perhaps too densely toned for the much paler presence of the jacket.


----------



## Mississippi Mud

Same here with the board problems. And this: Messages in my inbox which have already been read keep coming back up as new messages with the announcement window. Very weird.


----------



## CMDC

I've been having the same problem.


----------



## Shaver

For those who may not read the Fashion Forum - there is a problem with access to AAAC subsequent to work on the server, as discussed (with some interim solutions) here:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122052-What-the-heck-is-going-on-!


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/

Funky tweed suit I picked up on eBay. Tag says Hanover Clothing Co, Hanover, Pa. but no mention of who actually made it. Two-button, side panels rather than darts, flat front pants that could probably stand to come up an inch, unusual patch/bellows pocket and a Norfolk-esque back. Would probably work better with a tattersall and a wool tie with ducks on it, but for somereason I was fixated on paisley today. JAB OCBD, one of my recent super-sale haul. Not fancy but entirely serviceable and at a little over $20 apiece I think they were worth it.

And to keep the thing going, Hanover shoes.

PS: The suit has a vest but I am too fat to wear it


----------



## Roycru

Dropping off some shoes to be repaired and showing the British Pathe Valentine look on Valentine Day. PRL jacket, BB shirt, Hardy Amies tie, LE pants, Florsheim shoes....


----------



## poorboy

Orgetorix said:


> Upon further reflection, I fear the pocket square takes this over the top into matchy-matchy territory.


Big O,

I think you do a spectacular job of finding and piecing together outfits given the amount of money you spend. With the exception of the odd occasional tight fitting jacket, your clothes are extremely well tailored.

In my opinion, the thing that would take your outfits over the top would be better ties. Again, in my humble opinion, some of your ties do look like they've been thrifted and don't match the level of the rest of your outfit.


----------



## stcolumba

J Crew chunky bluish-green sweater.
Brooks Bros everything else.

Henceforth, *Org* should be known as The Snowman. Very courageous to brave the elements just so we can see your great outfits!


----------



## leisureclass

Stanley Blacker Tweed, LE Pinpoint, Press Burlington Knot - All vintage
Corbin Navy Flannels, FI LWBs


----------



## FiscalDean

SC, BB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
Tie, O'Connells
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## Flairball

Today.


----------



## Himself

Billax said:


> I am having exactly the same issue. Mac OS 10.8.2


Same here. Running Chrome on Ubuntu.

The main has been jacked for awhile too.


----------



## P Hudson

Pantharella socks, Polo (navy) trousers--cuffed with flat front, BB ocbd, Ralph Lauren 3/2 jacket.


----------



## Jovan

Went to a great (pricey) little French place here in town with the Best Woman Alive. It was well worth it.

BB sack blazer
Ledbury White Fine Twill Slim Fit
Bert Pulitzer for Barney's tie
Kent Wang white linen square
L.L.Bean flannels
Allen Edmonds Fairfax


----------



## Topsider

^ Nicely done, Jovan!


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> Funky tweed suit I picked up on eBay. Tag says Hanover Clothing Co, Hanover, Pa. but no mention of who actually made it. Two-button, side panels rather than darts, flat front pants that could probably stand to come up an inch, unusual patch/bellows pocket and a Norfolk-esque back. Would probably work better with a tattersall and a wool tie with ducks on it, but for somereason I was fixated on paisley today. JAB OCBD, one of my recent super-sale haul. Not fancy but entirely serviceable and at a little over $20 apiece I think they were worth it.
> 
> And to keep the thing going, Hanover shoes.
> 
> PS: The suit has a vest but I am too fat to wear it


Very interesting suit. The JAB has a nice collar roll, for that price it's hard to go wrong


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Went to a great (pricey) little French place here in town with the Best Woman Alive. It was well worth it.
> 
> BB sack blazer
> Ledbury White Fine Twill Slim Fit
> Bert Pulitzer for Barney's tie
> Kent Wang white linen square
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax


Great look Jovan. I really like that tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

FiscalDean said:


> Very interesting suit. The JAB has a nice collar roll, for that price it's hard to go wrong


I haven't washed one yet, they could well disintegrate.


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> ^ Nicely done, Jovan!





FiscalDean said:


> Great look Jovan. I really like that tie.


Thanks, guys. The tie was a gift from our own upr_crust. It knots beautifully and is easy to get that "arch" we all desire -- the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## AncientMadder

Keeping it simple today.










Brooks Brothers hopsack blazer, OCBD, repp, and argyles
Oxxford trousers
L.L. Bean full-strap penny loafers (made in Maine)


----------



## Patrick06790

Harvard Coop flannel suit, one of my faves, haven't dug it out in a couple of years. Shoes are Footjoys, the last batch before they shut down the factory.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

poorboy said:


> In my opinion, the thing that would take your outfits over the top would be better ties. Again, in my humble opinion, some of your ties do look like they've been thrifted and don't match the level of the rest of your outfit.


Org has _really_ nice ties, in my opinion.

Patrick06790, I have liked pretty much all of your posts.

Jovan, I like everything except the shoes. I don't really like blind brogues or wholecuts. How are the LL Bean flannels? I'm tempted by the light gray Signature pair.


----------



## Jovan

You guys are all killing it today.

YRR: Thanks. What would you have worn instead? I considered the Dexter walnut longwings but decided not to, both because big heavy soles and light brown didn't seem fitting for a romantic _night_ out. Black Park Avenue seemed a little too plain, plus I was already deviating from The Trad a bit by wearing a spread collar and textured tie. So black brogued wholecuts seemed the way to go. The Bean flannels are not bad. A bit light weight. They're definitely vanity sized though, so I need to have them taken in an inch at the waist. However, there's no selvage to adjust the waistband -- it may be best to get your true size and then have them taken in if your weight fluctuates.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> You guys are all killing it today.
> 
> YRR: Thanks. What would you have worn instead? I considered the Dexter walnut longwings but decided not to, both because big heavy soles and light brown didn't seem fitting for a romantic _night_ out. Black Park Avenue seemed a little too plain, plus I was already deviating from The Trad a bit by wearing a spread collar and textured tie. So black brogued wholecuts seemed the way to go. The Bean flannels are not bad. A bit light weight. They're definitely vanity sized though, so I need to have them taken in an inch at the waist. However, there's no selvage to adjust the waistband -- it may be best to get your true size and then have them taken in if your weight fluctuates.


The shoes aren't _wrong_, exactly, I just don't like them. I most likely would have worn burgundy three-eyelet PTBs -- but that's what's in my wardrobe.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> I was already deviating from The Trad a bit by wearing a spread collar and textured tie.


Not at all.


----------



## Spin Evans

Hello everyone, I don't usually have a legitimate reason to dress nicely, so I wanted to go ahead and post these pictures from last night. Please forgive the posing and the nipped waist. 

Jacket: Brooksgate
Shirt: BB Makers
Tie: Robert Talbott for Oxbridge
Handkerchief: My grandfather's
Trousers: LE Donegal Tweed (which I think everyone on the board now owns?)
Socks: LE
Shoes: Alden

With the exception of the Lands' End items, everything is from eBay or Etsy.


----------



## DannoRye

Looks great. I appreciate the ebay thrifting, I do my fair share as well.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spin Evans said:


> Trousers: LE Donegal Tweed (which I think everyone on the board now owns?)


I think so too. I have two pairs, one for fat moments and one for regular.

Good look, the mantelpiece is an underrated accessory.


----------



## somepeoplecallmemaurice

Spin Evans said:


>


I'm really liking this look. That tie is so vibrant.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The shoes aren't _wrong_, exactly, I just don't like them. I most likely would have worn burgundy three-eyelet PTBs -- but that's what's in my wardrobe.


Ah, okay. I do plan on incorporating burgundy into my wardrobe.



Topsider said:


> Not at all.


 How so?



Spin Evans said:


> Hello everyone, I don't usually have a legitimate reason to dress nicely, so I wanted to go ahead and post these pictures from last night. Please forgive the posing and the nipped waist.
> 
> Jacket: Brooksgate
> Shirt: BB Makers
> Tie: Robert Talbott for Oxbridge
> Handkerchief: My grandfather's
> Trousers: LE Donegal Tweed (which I think everyone on the board now owns?)
> Socks: LE
> Shoes: Alden
> 
> With the exception of the Lands' End items, everything is from eBay or Etsy.


... wow. What a first post!


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> Went to a great (pricey) little French place here in town with the Best Woman Alive. It was well worth it.
> 
> BB sack blazer
> Ledbury White Fine Twill Slim Fit
> Bert Pulitzer for Barney's tie
> Kent Wang white linen square
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax


Well done! If the monitor reflects reality, the shade of the flannels is about as dark as I go (when wearing a blazer most formally / least informally; e.g., as you have done for supper). The tie is very nice: I think it illustrates the versatility of the blazer, as one clearly couldn't wear it with any other style of odd jacket. Black shoes after 6 p.m. as well (although I would have picked possibly black half-brogue oxfords).


----------



## FiscalDean

AncientMadder said:


> Keeping it simple today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers hopsack blazer, OCBD, repp, and argyles
> Oxxford trousers
> L.L. Bean full-strap penny loafers (made in Maine)


It may well be simple but it's still a great look.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, apparently still sleeping judging from my eyes or may just not used to seeing the sun

Blazer, Southwick
Pants, Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Jovan

Balfour said:


> Well done! If the monitor reflects reality, the shade of the flannels is about as dark as I go (when wearing a blazer most formally / least informally; e.g., as you have done for supper). The tie is very nice: I think it illustrates the versatility of the blazer, as one clearly couldn't wear it with any other style of odd jacket. Black shoes after 6 p.m. as well (although I would have picked possibly black half-brogue oxfords).


Thanks, Balfour! It is indeed mid-grey. Many would wear charcoal, but there wouldn't be enough contrast from the blazer, as ARK (I think) pointed out once, especially at night. Then again, only guys like us would worry about that sitting down with a huge napkin in our lap!

I was the only guy wearing a white shirt in the entire restaurant. A whole lot of red shirts with black suits/sport coats/blazers, often with red or black ties. Not sure why this look was so prevalent. It looked rather like a demon convention.

I felt bad for the only other guy my age. His date was texting the entire time, and when she wasn't she looked bored out of her mind as he tried to engage her in conversation and tried, unsuccessfully, to reach across the table and hold her hand. All I have to say is that if she's that blasé at a pricey restaurant... ABORT! RUN AWAY!



FiscalDean said:


> It may well be simple but it's still a great look.


Agreed. Some things are classic for a reason.



FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday, apparently still sleeping judging from my eyes or may just not used to seeing the sun
> 
> Blazer, Southwick
> Pants, Corbin
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Shoes, AE Preston


It seems a lot of us are doing the navy blazer and mid-grey flannels look, lately!

You look great.


----------



## FiscalDean

It is a classic look - hard to go wrong with it.


----------



## Patrick06790

Someone asked me tonight how I was doing.

I replied "I've been tap-dancing down to the ass end of Crazy Avenue."

Ever compared four different municipal ethics codes? It's grrrreat!

Press jacket, Brooks 80/20 tattersall with a spread collar that I should probably avoid, necktie with trout flies, LL Bean wool pants, and pebble grain Allen Edmonds Leeds (I have another similar pair with a crepe sole).

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## stcolumba

Temperature, this morning, was 3 degrees.
This calls for a heavy J Crew Sweater, duffle coat, and scarf.
At least, the sun came out.


----------



## Balfour

Jovan said:


> I felt bad for the only other guy my age. *His date was texting the entire time*, and when she wasn't she looked bored out of her mind as he tried to engage her in conversation and tried, unsuccessfully, to reach across the table and hold her hand. All I have to say is that if she's that blasé at a pricey restaurant... ABORT! RUN AWAY!


There's really no excuse for this 99.9% of the time. A pet bugbear of mine.


----------



## Patrick06790

The hideous working weekend continues, and I wanted to get in on the blazer and medium grey pants bandwagon.

So here I am, armed to the teeth in a two-button sack blazer that is now a little big on me, should have chucked an odd vest underneath. Vintage LL Bean pants, one of those tight, hard wool weaves like whipcord or something. Tie from Sam Hober, shirt from the much (and justly) maligned Jos. A. Bank, and the Alden cordo monks I got in return for my massive donation to the Episcopal tag sale five years ago.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## stcolumba

\

J Crew Sweater Brooks Bros shirt Paul Stuart bow

*Spin Evans*! Fantastic first post, sir!!!


----------



## P Hudson

J Press 3 button sack, LE original oxford ocbd, Bert Pulitzer tie, made in USA (I'm sure I bought this at Marshall's in the mid to late 1980s for $7), Polo seersucker trousers, Rancourt camp-mocs. I don't normally sit like that.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## teekayvee

I've been lurking for a long time; this is my first WAYW post, with apologies for the poor picture quality.
US-made tweed
no-name square
vintage BB tie
BB OCBD
Bill's M2
Allen Edmonds Cliftons in burgundy


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Welcome. A solid first entry.

I love P Hudson's summer posts. Gives me something to think about as I gaze across the bleak, frozen landscape.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## teekayvee

Thanks, Patrick, for encouragement from a fellow newspaperman. 

Another recent rig:



US-made coat
BB cashmere sweater (green, difficult to see on the picture)
BB OCBD
vintage Robert Talbott paisley
Brioni square
Bill's (I think)
Allen Edmonds suede Cambridge


----------



## Flairball

Breaking out the new jacket for a quick lunch with mom before changing into the uniform.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Off of work today, but heading downtown for a lunch with some friends from law school. They will almost be in suits, so i figured I would join in the fun.

Brooks Brothers two button, three piece sack
Gitman Bros shirt
Lands End tie 
Cordovan park aves
My grandfather's Hamilton railway special
Cufflinks that belonged to my father
PS from handmade ny

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver

L-feld said:


> Off of work today, but heading downtown for a lunch with some friends from law school. They will almost be in suits, so i figured I would join in the fun.


Very smart! The fit looks spot on, as far as I can see from the photos. The jacket lapel width is ideal for your frame. Tie knotted very well indeed. A very professional demeanour. I'm being picky here but I think a white PS would have been more effective... Oh! And my recurring bugbear - lace those shoes up properly! :rolleyes2:

I think this is your best submission yet, L-feld. :thumbs-up:


----------



## vwguy

Out & about in the woods this weekend:

LE Fair Isle & OCBD
Filson Mac Cruiser










Brian


----------



## Jovan

Balfour said:


> There's really no excuse for this 99.9% of the time. A pet bugbear of mine.


Indeed. Someone I hadn't seen in a few years did this when we went out somewhere. No warning every time she pulled her phone out, mid-conversation, as I was trying to talk about what we'd been up to.

I didn't talk to her again after that. Why would I? She was more interested in trading jokes with her friends over the phone than the friend right in front of her.

It's one thing to use it as a conversation piece, bring up photos or something, quite another to be holding separate conversations that make the person across the table feel uninteresting.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Shaver said:


> Very smart! The fit looks spot on, as far as I can see from the photos. The jacket lapel width is ideal for your frame. Tie knotted very well indeed. A very professional demeanour. I'm being picky here but I think a white PS would have been more effective... Oh! And my recurring bugbear - lace those shoes up properly! :rolleyes2:
> 
> I think this is your best submission yet, L-feld. :thumbs-up:


Ah yes, I was scrambling around to find my white linen ps and it appears to have grown legs. I agree that it would have been the best choice.

As for the shoes, I just got them. Thank you for reminding me to change the lacing. I can't believe I was so careless, i suppose I was just excited to wear them.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

Shaver said:


> Very smart! The fit looks spot on, as far as I can see from the photos. The jacket lapel width is ideal for your frame. Tie knotted very well indeed. A very professional demeanour. I'm being picky here but I think a white PS would have been more effective... Oh! And my recurring bugbear - lace those shoes up properly! :rolleyes2:
> 
> I think this is your best submission yet, L-feld. :thumbs-up:


???

His shoes are laced up fine.


----------



## hardline_42

Jovan said:


> ???
> 
> His shoes are laced up fine.


Bar lacing for balmorals, criss-cross for bluchers. Before you say it- no, it's not a rule. You're free to lace them the ugly way, if you prefer.


----------



## Bjorn

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



hardline_42 said:


> Bar lacing for balmorals, criss-cross for bluchers. Before you say it- no, it's not a rule. You're free to lace them the ugly way, if you prefer.


Bar lacing always looks better on dress shoes, IMO. Criss-cross is good for sneakers...


----------



## Roycru

Polo Ralph Lauren brown tweed jacket and grey flannel pants, Brooks Bros OCBD and tie, old 55%-45% Viyella made in Scotland sweater vest, AE walnut Strands


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> Bar lacing for balmorals, criss-cross for bluchers. Before you say it- no, it's not a rule. You're free to lace them the ugly way, if you prefer.


Hm, nobody said anything on my V-Day post. But I suppose it is worth trying.



Bjorn said:


> Bar lacing always looks better on dress shoes, IMO. Criss-cross is good for sneakers...


On balmorals, you mean.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Like Bjorn, I'll bar lace a blucher if I feel like it. I find trying different ways of lacing on a pair of bluchers will give you some variance in how the shoe fits at the instep.


----------



## Bjorn

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> Hm, nobody said anything on my V-Day post. But I suppose it is worth trying.
> 
> On balmorals, you mean.


No, Derbys too...


----------



## Shaver

L-feld said:


> Ah yes, I was scrambling around to find my white linen ps and it appears to have grown legs. I agree that it would have been the best choice.
> 
> As for the shoes, I just got them. Thank you for reminding me to change the lacing. I can't believe I was so careless, * i suppose I was just excited to wear them. *


I'm not surprised a lovely looking pair of shoes.



Jovan said:


> ???
> 
> His shoes are laced up fine.


As others have noted - bar lacing for smart shoes, fancy lacing for sneakers. It* is *a rule - see Good Taste, section 4, paragraph 6, sub-clause d). :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Bar lacing is clearly superior for bals. I typically do the criss cross for bluchers, though. And for sneakers, well, I only wear those when I run.

I've wanted burgundy cap toes for a while and especially Cordovan ones, but I could never justify spending $600 on shoes that I would wear once a month that at most. When these popped up on ebay for $200 in near new condition, I had to jump on it.

The cordovan from which this pair was made is slightly thinner and considerably softer than the other cordovan shoes I have. Today was my first time wearing them, but I am going to have to find more excuses to do so. I like them even more than the Leeds I recently purchased for full freight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P Hudson

BB 3/2 darted jacket, BB ocbd--collar is a bit snug, A&S tie, gray trousers, #8 wings:





I firmly believe that some people should not wear pink OCBDs. I wonder if I am one of them.


----------



## Jovan

Out of boredom today (President's Day off working for the state), I righted my wrongs.










Now, GET OFF MY BACK!


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Out of boredom today (President's Day off working for the state), I righted my wrongs.
> 
> Now, GET OFF MY BACK!


Nice collection. I'd definitely wear the pair on the left and maybe the pair on the right.


----------



## Jovan

Haha, no love for wholecuts on this forum...

By the way, I think you look fine in the pink OCBD.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Haha, no love for wholecuts on this forum...
> 
> By the way, I think you look fine in the pink OCBD.


Thanks friend. Maybe it's just the lighting, but the toes of those wholecuts seem to be glaring back rather menacingly. Or maybe they just pale in comparison to the glory of the longwings.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Out of boredom today (President's Day off working for the state), I righted my wrongs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, GET OFF MY BACK!


That's a very phallic medallion design on the wholecuts..........


----------



## Jovan

... words fail me.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> Haha, no love for wholecuts on this forum...


I just got a secondhand pair of AE Belgiums for evening wear...

They probably need another coat of parade gloss, though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Huntington jacket 
BB OCBD 
Charcoal flannels MTM by local tailor
Donegal pocket square from some etsy store
Macneils in black shell
Boardroom socks

My Hamilton, which is my normal black leather goto, is being serviced, so today I'm wearing a manual Waltham I got on ebay.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orgetorix

L-feld said:


> I just got a secondhand pair of AE Belgiums for evening wear...
> 
> They probably need another coat of parade gloss, though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You may know this, but parade gloss isn't ideal for any shoes you want to have a decent lifespan. The silicone in it can seal moisture out and dry out the leather, leading to cracking.


----------



## Shaver

I commented positively on one of OCBD's recent submissions to this thread and providing my opinion that "a pale pink shirt is the ideal (if not compulsory!) compliment to a subdued blue woollen". Here is my own favourite combination of these two colours.









A sumptuous powdery blue cashmere jumper, pale pink vertical twill shirt, putty chinos and a cream canvas/tan leather belt.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Orgetorix said:


> You may know this, but parade gloss isn't ideal for any shoes you want to have a decent lifespan. The silicone in it can seal moisture out and dry out the leather, leading to cracking.


Ooh, i did not realize that. Is there another polish you would recommend for getting them shiny enough to wear for black tie? Should I just do the water and wax method?

Also, should I remove the parade gloss I've already applied? If so, what is the best method? Would renovateur work well?

Obviously, I'm okay with them being less shiny than patent (or I would just wear patent), but I figured they should still have a good mirror shine.

I'm waiting for bluepincord to come out of the wings and chastise me on this.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver

^ Immodestly, check this thread to see the level of shine which can be achieved with ordinary kiwi polish and a little patience:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...s-Shoe-Shine-Showdown-‏&p=1369817#post1369817


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Those are impressive. Was that done with just normal kiwi?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shaver

L-feld said:


> Those are impressive. Was that done with just normal kiwi?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Absolutely - normal kiwi polish, cotton wool balls, warm water and elbow grease.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

P.Hudson - Great looking jacket.


----------



## Patrick06790

^Following you around, OCBD

Heavy-duty Majer suit, found at a thrift shop and squirreled away until recently.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## Patrick06790

By the way...

https://postimage.org/


----------



## leisureclass

Is that Patrick interviewing one of the Sons of Anarchy?!


----------



## AncientMadder

I'd appreciate your opinions on these frames. Yea or nay?










(Disclaimer: I had my wisdom teeth pulled a few hours ago.)

O'Connell's shetland
Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBD
Shuron Freeway

These are my current frames, also by Shuron:


----------



## P Hudson

Great posts, friends. 

OCBD, I've been trying to find a jacket like yours for a couple years now. I've come close with a good quality purchase but if I'm being honest it is too big for me.
Patrick, well done on that suit. I like it. Looks good with the minimalist tie design.

My own attempt: ancient BB herringbone, LE tie, BB ocbd--tattersal, Polo khakis, AE PTBs:


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> I'd appreciate your opinions on these frames. Yea or nay?
> 
> These are my current frames, also by Shuron:


Not what you want to hear perhaps, but I 1) really like that Shetland, and 2) prefer your current frames. They look lighter on your face, more a quiet complement than a centerpiece.


----------



## AncientMadder

Thanks, P Hudson. I am thinking the same thing. I have to use up my 2012 flexible medical spending in the next week or I lose it, so I may keep them and wear them occasionally, but I think my current frames are a better choice.

Is that a tattersall, by the way? I've been wondering what jacket to pair mine with; I think I have my answer now!


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> Thanks, P Hudson. I am thinking the same thing. I have to use up my 2012 flexible medical spending in the next week or I lose it, so I may keep them and wear them occasionally, but I think my current frames are a better choice.


I say go for it. I like the style of the Freeways. Esp if you're comfortable with them, wear and enjoy. When you ask for an opinion, we're probably prone to overscrutinising. My guess is that if you wore them in an office, nobody would take much notice after the first glance.



AncientMadder said:


> Is that a tattersall, by the way? I've been wondering what jacket to pair mine with; I think I have my answer now!


It is, but with a white background. I'm not sure how well it works, but I'm not going to worry about it either. Someone will probably tell me that Herringbone, tattersal and striped tie is breaking some rule. I'll just tell them that such was my intention all along.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American mini herringbone
Shirt, Lands End 
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## AncientMadder

^^ I think the scale of the tattersall and stripe are different enough that there's no problem there, and I like the tatersall and herringbone side by side. Very nice!

My couple of tattersalls both have white grounds too. Normally I wouldn't pair white with tweed, but I think a tatersall is "country"enough that it works well.


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> My couple of tattersalls both have white grounds too. Normally I wouldn't pair white with tweed, but I think a tatersall is "country"enough that it works well.


My thoughts exactly.

FiscalDean, I'm afraid your attachment link isn't taking me anywhere.


----------



## Topsider

AncientMadder said:


> I'd appreciate your opinions on these frames. Yea or nay?


I like the tortoise better than the Ronsir, although that particular frame is a little heavy. Have you tried the AA 406? I think you'd look better in a round frame.


----------



## AncientMadder

Topsider said:


> I like the tortoise better than the Ronsir, although that particular frame is a little heavy. Have you tried the AA 406? I think you'd look better in a round frame.


Thanks for the tip, Topsider. I like the looks of those. They aren't quite as chunky. My optometrist carries some Anglo American-I'll see if I can try the 406 out. If they don't carry them, I might just roll the dice and order a pair online.

EDIT: Thinking of keeping the Freeway for sunglasses. Seems they'd be better suited for that.


----------



## teekayvee

Today's get-up. Forgive the lack of variety - I've been wearing that green BB sweater to death this winter. It's warm enough for the deep of winter yet light enough to wear underneath a jacket.



US-made jacket
BB square
BB sweater
vintage BB tie
LE OCBD
BB Hudson cords
Allen Edmonds Clifton in that medium brown whose name escapes me.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> ^Following you around, OCBD
> 
> Heavy-duty Majer suit, found at a thrift shop and squirreled away until recently.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/


Great look. I like those shoes with the suit. Is that another JAB shirt?


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> OCBD, another great classic look.


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Great posts, friends.
> 
> OCBD, I've been trying to find a jacket like yours for a couple years now. I've come close with a good quality purchase but if I'm being honest it is too big for me.
> Patrick, well done on that suit. I like it. Looks good with the minimalist tie design.
> 
> My own attempt: ancient BB herringbone, LE tie, BB ocbd--tattersal, Polo khakis, AE PTBs:


I'm surprised to see that SC making an apperance this time of year. Isn't this your summer?


----------



## FiscalDean

teekayvee said:


> Today's get-up. Forgive the lack of variety - I've been wearing that green BB sweater to death this winter. It's warm enough for the deep of winter yet light enough to wear underneath a jacket.
> 
> US-made jacket
> BB square
> BB sweater
> vintage BB tie
> LE OCBD
> BB Hudson cords
> Allen Edmonds Clifton in that medium brown whose name escapes me.


Nice jacket, who is the maker?


----------



## Patrick06790

FiscalDean said:


> Great look. I like those shoes with the suit. Is that another JAB shirt?


Shoes are J & Ms somebody gave me. Shirt is indeed from the JAB batch, now washed and ironed once. I like the collar roll.


----------



## 44Blue

Hickey Freman for Mr. Sid SC
Brooks OCBD
Lands End tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fiscal Dean - Thanks.

P.Hudson - Don't worry I am fighting the overwhelming truth that mine (thrifted) is about 1 inch too short. Sigh.

Teekayvee - I have liked the looks that you posted. Keep 'em coming.

44Blue - A solid and stately look per usual.

Ancient Madder - I like your old ones frames as well. I don't hate the new ones, but maybe black frames would suit you better. Just a thought.


----------



## teekayvee

FiscalDean said:


> Nice jacket, who is the maker?


The label reads "Warson Manor tailored by Curlee". Bought a few weeks ago from our very own TweedyDon.


----------



## Flairball

Forced myself to get out of bed and get dressed today; absolutely exhausted. But here it is; though it'll probably only be making a trip to the gym and back, with a lunch stop somewhere along the way.


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Thanks everyone for the helpful advice on frames yesterday. Could I trouble you for the same favor one last time?










(Still swollen up from oral surgery yesterday.)

A:
Oliver Peoples frames
Bean Norwegian sweater
Brooks OCBD










B:
Anglo American 406, suggested by Topsider (size 45 here; would probably need a 47)

And from yesterday again, Shuron Freeway. I'm 90% sure I'll return these:


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## leisureclass

Ancient Madder: I love the 406s, and you're right about going up a size


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Thanks leisureclass. I think that will be my pick.

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Topsider

leisureclass said:


> Ancient Madder: I love the 406s, and you're right about going up a size


Agreed. The 406's look great on you! One size up should be perfect.


----------



## poorboy

Orgetorix said:


>


Nice combo. Like the tie!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Jovan

Org, Ens -- Fantastic ensembles.

Ledbury shirt
Lands' End belt and chino
L.L.Bean socks and shoes
(unseen) navy MacGregor Drizzler


----------



## hardline_42

^ Jovan, this will change your life.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ancient Madder - Yes to the 406s.

Ensiferous - I love the fit on that jacket!

Jovan - Nice kicks!

Hardline - I could use that link as well, thanks!


----------



## Trip English

Ancient Madder - can I offer another suggestion? The 406's seem to have the same effect on your face that they did on mine - a bit more oval than I cared for. My favorite of the "P3" shape is the Gregory Peck by Oliver Peoples. Give those a shot in Cocobolo. I think you'll like them. I definately like the 406's out of all the frames you've posted.


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Thanks, OCBD and Trip.

I don't know if I tried the Gregory Peck, but I did try a few P3-style Oliver Peoples frames and ran into the same problem with each: their key hole bridge just didn't sit well on my nose.

I'll give it another shot. I love the look. They sure look awesome on you Trip, I've always thought.

EDIT; Here is another snapshot of the Anglo Americans, this time head on and in the correct size (though not the color):


----------



## Jovan

hardline_42 said:


> ^ Jovan, this will change your life.


Damn it, I knew I was forgetting something...



oxford cloth button down said:


> Jovan - Nice kicks!


Thanks. As usual, enjoying your coat and tie outfits.


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

That Ledbury shirt looks great, Jovan.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, AncientMadder. I do like it (and the White Fine Twill I also got) quite a bit.

My vote for for the Ronsir model, for what it's worth.


----------



## P Hudson

hardline_42 said:


> ^ Jovan, this will change your life.


Excellent. I found that a while back, and it has been revolutionary--not just because the knot is straight (which isn't a life changer for me), but also because the shoes don't come untied till you want them to.

Too tired to post a pic: I wore a BB navy blazer (all patch pockets) with green paisleys (you know what I mean!) on a navy square, BB country club shirt in light blue with tattersal-like brown lines, LE khakis, and AE Fultons.


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> FiscalDean, I'm afraid your attachment link isn't taking me anywhere.


Retrying the link from the 19th


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB from the 80's
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## FiscalDean

Today




Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## 44Blue

Pendleton shacket
Polo OCBD 
L.L. Bean tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## leisureclass

I like the rugged formality 44Blue

And OCBD knocking the security guard look out of the park. Kidding aside, it's the classic go-to for a reason, I even made my groomsmen wear basically the same thing at my wedding.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Sorry for the particularly bad bathroom pics today.

Going a little more country than usual. It's cold in Baltimore today.

Ben Silver Harris tweed sack
O'Connell's corduroys 
BB OCBD in ecru
Neil M bison ptb's 
My father's Longines

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagle2250

44Blue said:


> Pendleton shacket
> Polo OCBD
> L.L. Bean tie


Looking quite snappy, 44Blue. Tell me, is the Pendleton shacket the same as a Pendleton Topster? In any event, you wear it well!


----------



## Ensiferous

^That's a great tweed, and is likely to last for generations.


----------



## 44Blue

eagle2250 said:


> Looking quite snappy, 44Blue. Tell me, is the Pendleton shacket the same as a Pendleton Topster? In any event, you wear it well!


Yes...I actually have two; both were thrift finds. They're really comfortable to wear and are, I think, surprisingly versatile.

...and thank you, leisureclass!


----------



## Ensiferous

I Nearly did the s/c without tie. Almost.


----------



## Flairball

Cold, real cold today. 








Details








The rig. No jacket today. 








With coat, and cap.

Barbour fleece lined tattersall
Jimmy Hourihan waistcoat
BB moleskin trousers
Barbour tweed coat
Ingles and Buchan tartan tie
Lochcarron muffler
heavy warm wool balmoral cap


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Sorry for the particularly bad bathroom pics today.
> 
> Going a little more country than usual. It's cold in Baltimore today.
> 
> Ben Silver Harris tweed sack
> O'Connell's corduroys
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Neil M bison ptb's
> My father's Longines
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think that's one of the best fitting jackets I've seen from you. Nice ensemble, even if it's just a little sepia toned all over.


----------



## Shaver

That tweed cloth has a wonderfully delicate palette. The deep red PS you are wearing with it is the perfect choice - first rate work.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB camelhair sack
BB red uni-stripe OCBD
Corbin charcoal flannels
Florsheim shells

Curse this casual dress code. I feel ridiculous without a tie.


----------



## P Hudson

Orgetorix said:


> Curse this casual dress code. I feel ridiculous without a tie.


I know what you mean. But, like all criminal behaviour, you'll eventually become numb to it.

Taking it to extremes, I'm not sure it worked with this outfit, but I was in too much of a hurry to choose a tie.

BB polin sack suit (after a [brief] period of neglect, this is becoming a favourite), Polo shirt, Abboud square, Pantharella socks:


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


> I Nearly did the s/c without tie. Almost.


IMO, 1) that tie makes it work: it is superb; 2) if you went without a tie you'd need something, a square, a balloon, something--to break up the large fields of color.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## dorji

Nice watch L-field.

PHud that is too funny! Now somebody needs to debut a balloon here, or I will soon...


----------



## Ensiferous

Alright, I'll consider a balloon. But I'm saving the pocket hanky for when someone is getting married or buried. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


> Alright, I'll consider a balloon. But I'm saving the pocket hanky for when someone is getting married or buried. :icon_smile_big:


OK. I hadn't noticed that you're one of _those_ guys. You could go with a Baby Ruth bar or a Butterfinger. I think both are trad, and they give you the sort of color you're working with. IIRC correctly, neither is widely available in Europe or Australia, so they are quintessentially and almost exclusively American.


----------



## teekayvee

Today's get-up - man, it's cold outside!






Harris Tweed by Wessex
BB sweater
Vintage LL Bean OCBD
Vintage Liberty tie in a blueish-greenish paisley
BB square
BB cords
Allen Edmonds chukkas


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> I Nearly did the s/c without tie. Almost.


I think with or without a tie, it's a great look. I really like a blue shirt with a brown coat.


----------



## FiscalDean

teekayvee said:


> Today's get-up - man, it's cold outside!
> 
> Harris Tweed by Wessex
> BB sweater
> Vintage LL Bean OCBD
> Vintage Liberty tie in a blueish-greenish paisley
> BB square
> BB cords
> Allen Edmonds chukkas


Nice look but have you seen a dermatologist about that face thing?


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


> BB camelhair sack
> BB red uni-stripe OCBD
> Corbin charcoal flannels
> Florsheim shells
> 
> Curse this casual dress code. I feel ridiculous without a tie.


It looks like you're copinjg quite well with the new casual dress code. It may be hard to adjust to going tie - less, but I'm glad to see you haven't degenerated to the level of most "casual" proponents.


----------



## teekayvee

FiscalDean said:


> Nice look but have you seen a dermatologist about that face thing?


She thinks it's got something to do with Harris tweed. She believes it'll go away in spring when I start wearing worsted and cotton.


----------



## FiscalDean

teekayvee said:


> She thinks it's got something to do with Harris tweed. She believes it'll go away in spring when I start wearing worsted and cotton.


I'm glad you have it under control. First case of Harris Tweed induced skin problems I've seen.


----------



## FiscalDean

Another take on last week's "navy coat with gray flannel pants" theme.

Swapped the navy flannel blazer with a navy camel hair coat from English American
Swapped the medium gray flannels for charcoal gray flannels by English American
Mini tattersall from mytailor.com
Shoes, AE Hamilton in Burgundy Cordovan


----------



## Balfour

FiscalDean said:


> *Another take on last week's "navy coat with gray flannel pants" theme.
> *


I speak as someone who really likes this, and reaches for it automatically if I'm in town but don't need or want to wear a suit. But is there sufficient contrast in the combination you mention? I find charcoal flannels difficult to match with navy, but I don't have camel hair jackets - does the different fabric texture do the job of distinguishing the two sufficiently?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, it is an icy winter wonderland outside.

LeisureClass - Thanks!

L-Field - Very nice tweed and great watch!


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> I think that's one of the best fitting jackets I've seen from you. Nice ensemble, even if it's just a little sepia toned all over.


It's always darkest just before dawn.

I recently acquired three pairs of lightweight bills in pink, coral and lime green that are just begging for spring to come.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Shaver said:


> That tweed cloth has a wonderfully delicate palette. The deep red PS you are wearing with it is the perfect choice - first rate work.


Much obliged. Truly nothing like Harris Tweed.

I love this ps as well. Someone on etsy makes these beautiful wool ps's out of Donegal and other tweeds. I have a few others and I think they are just fantastic for this time of year.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OJAW

Jovan said:


> Thanks, AncientMadder. I do like it (and the White Fine Twill I also got) quite a bit.
> 
> My vote for for the Ronsir model, for what it's worth.


Another vote for Ronsir, and Shuron in general.
The widest (heh) range of sizes in bridge, frame width, arm length, and lens size.


----------



## AMProfessor

Orgetorix said:


> BB camelhair sack
> BB red uni-stripe OCBD
> Corbin charcoal flannels
> Florsheim shells
> 
> Curse this casual dress code. I feel ridiculous without a tie.


Hey......like that shirt!!


----------



## 44Blue

As you can tell from many of my pics, I'm partial to the sweater/tie/buttondown look. You've executed it splendidly here! I especially like the shirt and tie combo.


----------



## FiscalDean

Balfour said:


> I speak as someone who really likes this, and reaches for it automatically if I'm in town but don't need or want to wear a suit. But is there sufficient contrast in the combination you mention? I find charcoal flannels difficult to match with navy, but I don't have camel hair jackets - does the different fabric texture do the job of distinguishing the two sufficiently?


IMO, there is enough contrast to distinguish between the two pieces. I've been told by a number of people that vertically challenged individuals (like myself) should avoid too much contrast because it tends to make them look shorter.


----------



## Flairball

Earthy tones, as usual. Wearing new brown flannel trousers, and a relatively new jacket.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Fiscal Dean, we're almost twins!

BB camel hair sack
Grey Flannels MTM by local tailor
BB OCBD
AE Leeds in burgundy cordovan (with some weird lighting issue going on in my office) 
PS from mainebows.com

Same watch as yesterday, so no watch shot.

Once again, sorry for the bathroom pic, I have been rushing out the door in the mornings this week.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> By the way...
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Poor kids, don't they know journalism is dead??

I think the caption should read "Pull up those pants, Punk!!"


----------



## Shaver

I have been mentioning recently that I could manage almost entirely on a colour palette of Blues and Browns - here I prove it!

Powder blue lambswool slip over,

Chocolate and latte twill jacket with rust pinhead dots (which do not reveal themselves in this image)

Navy, sky blue and yellow check shirt

Toffee wool tie.

Sky blue paisley pocket square.

BTW - that's a 4-in-hand, I'm really rather warming to this knot.


----------



## dorji

P Hudson said:


> OK. I hadn't noticed that you're one of _those_ guys. You could go with a Baby Ruth bar or a Butterfinger. I think both are trad, and they give you the sort of color you're working with. IIRC correctly, neither is widely available in Europe or Australia, so they are quintessentially and almost exclusively American.


How about a jar of Nutella,because Italians do [fill in the blank] better. Also, Cary Grant wore one in [name an old movie].


----------



## Topsider

Shaver said:


> BTW - that's a 4-in-hand, I'm really rather warming to this knot.


Looks good!


----------



## dorji

^You wear it well, Shaver.

Tired of winter up here...



Oconnell herringbone
Shetland vest
viyella tattersall
Alden Kudu chukka
Dove PS, just to pick up a check in the tattersall. And for PHud.


----------



## Jovan

Shaver: See? Ain't just a schoolboy knot after all.  Only thing I might do differently is a darker tie. Maybe it's the lighting, but it seems about one shade away from looking like the same fabric as your sport coat.


----------



## williamson

Orgetorix said:


> Curse this casual dress code. I feel ridiculous without a tie.


So would I - just don't go down that route unless you are compelled to.


----------



## Jovan

Yes, williamson, we are all WELL AWARE of your feelings toward sport coats without ties.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Shaver: See? Ain't just a schoolboy knot after all.  Only thing I might do differently is a darker tie. Maybe it's the lighting, but it seems about one shade away from looking like the same fabric as your sport coat.


I must publicly eat a slice of humble pie - for all my previous disdain of the 4iH I am really getting to grips with it, for casual wear at least.

The tie really is very different in appearance to the jacket. I was rushing a little earlier so didn't do my usual close ups of the individual pieces. However the tie is much as it appears and with a rough but tight knit woollen texture. The jacket on the other hand is a marvellously subtle piece of cloth, composed of nuanced twill weave 'on/off' in various dapplings of ecru and chocolate shades complimented by pinpricks of rusty red dots - bad lighting I'm afraid has completely corroded this detail.



Jovan said:


> Yes, williamson, we are all WELL AWARE of your feelings toward sport coats without ties.


My honourable colleague Mr Williamson is partially culpable for my own move toward wearing a tie with a casual jacket. I am something of a convert to the cause now. :icon_smile:

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## P Hudson

dorji said:


> ^You wear it well, Shaver.
> 
> Tired of winter up here...
> 
> Dove PS, just to pick up a check in the tattersall. And for PHud.


Perfect! I thought you'd lost it when you mentioned a jar of Nutella. It simply wouldn't fit into that pocket. I'm thinking that next time I'm in the US I'll stock up on Tootsie Pops: excellent colours, and they don't melt in your pocket.



williamson said:


> So would I - just don't go down that route unless you are compelled to.


I know you and I have discussed this before, but you've touched a nerve. I struggle to wear a suit and tie in a roomful of people wearing t-shirts, shorts and thongs. Part of the appeal of wearing more traditional clothing is that it blends in. Wearing a tie here comes close to marking one out as a dandy. So I usually leave the tie home but include a square for colour. This year I've resolved to wear a tie more often with sport jackets, but consider a suit, tie and square a bit formal for the Australian academic environment. Maybe I should grit my teeth, wear a tie each day, and let the new students assume that it's just the way 'the foreign guy' dresses.

When I'm invited to lecture away from my institution, whether at a university as this week, or a church, which I'll be doing in March, I would definitely not wear a tie--again, in order not to attract attention to myself. So the funny thing is, here it would be somewhat disrespectful of the occasion if I wear a tie, while in the US, UK or anywhere in Europe, I'd at least bring a tie along to make sure I was showing respect for their event. The exception here is if the group is elderly: when it gets hot here, the gentlemen at my church wear a short sleeve shirt and tie, while I wear a jacket but open collar. If I were a guest speaker at an event full of seniors, I would bring a tie along and put it on if warranted.

That reminds me of my initial tie discussion upon arriving in Australia. I was invited to speak at a church-hosted Easter conference. Afterwards, one of the leaders in that particular denomination, an elderly gent from N. Ireland, was introduced to me, and, instead of a greeting, said, 'That's a very worldly tie'. I replied, 'Thank you' and moved on. I still don't know what 'worldly tie' means, especially in a world that doesn't wear ties.

My apologies. I've just realised that I've hijacked the thread. Back to posting pics.

A rainy saturday, looking ahead to the work-week.


----------



## Shiny

stcolumba said:


> \
> 
> J Crew Sweater Brooks Bros shirt Paul Stuart bow
> 
> *Spin Evans*! Fantastic first post, sir!!!


Crew neck with a bow tie doesn't do it for me. But to each his own...


----------



## OJAW

P Hudson said:


> That reminds me of my initial tie discussion upon arriving in Australia. I was invited to speak at a church-hosted Easter conference. Afterwards, one of the leaders in that particular denomination, an elderly gent from N. Ireland, was introduced to me, and, instead of a greeting, said, 'That's a very worldly tie'. I replied, 'Thank you' and moved on. I still don't know what 'worldly tie' means, especially in a world that doesn't wear ties.


Hah, love it.
Worldly ties: tied to the world. 
'Sir, your tie speaks of the most temporal, vile and basest of emotions'
'Maybe something with less mauve'


----------



## teekayvee

Shaver - something in me thinks that this colour scheme shouldn't work, but somehow you pull it off. Personally I would've gone for a darker tie, like Jovan, but this looks first-rate.


----------



## Spin Evans

I know it's very overdue, but I wanted to go ahead and say thank you very much to DannoRye, somepeoplecallmemaurice, Jovan, Patrick, and St. Columba (and anyone else I may have missed!) for the kind words and warm welcome. I would also like to thank everyone else for providing great outfits and inspiration on such a consistent basis. It really helps us newbies to aim high! I had been hoping to post some more pictures as my next post, but it seems my camera doesn't want to hand over the pictures.

P. Hudson, your predicament in Australia reminded me of a blogpost about visiting the country in a suit and tie (https://www.mensflair.com/news/notes-from-a-huge-island.php); essentially, the author felt ostracized for wearing an otherwise sober outfit. As someone who has never visited Australia, it helped me understand the culture a little better. Though if I had some of the spectacular sport coats you have, I don't think I'd mourn the loss of my ties too much!


----------



## P Hudson

Spin Evans said:


> P. Hudson, your predicament in Australia reminded me of a blogpost about visiting the country in a suit and tie (https://www.mensflair.com/news/notes-from-a-huge-island.php); essentially, the author felt ostracized for wearing an otherwise sober outfit. As someone who has never visited Australia, it helped me understand the culture a little better. Though if I had some of the spectacular sport coats you have, I don't think I'd mourn the loss of my ties too much!


Hi, Spin. Thanks for that link and for the compliment. My part of town even got a mention in the comments as a fashionable area, which is correct though many couples on a date are ladies in nice dresses and shoes with men in jeans/shorts and a t-shirt. The irony of it all is that people here insist that what they wear doesn't matter, so they just wear what they like or find comfortable. If that were the case, then why do they show so much interest in what other people are wearing? More than anything else, it strikes me as a sort of reverse snobbery. That sounds harsh. I don't mean it as a criticism of a people and a country that I have come to like very much. But Australians don't like it when someone thinks he or she is better than someone else, so things get interpreted here that elsewhere wouldn't even be noticed. To some extent I can pretend to be above (or beneath) the fray because I'm a bit older, foreign and work in an academic environment. Any one of those three gives me license to be a bit eccentric, though if I'm going to serve people, I can't be too offensive or insensitive.


----------



## FiscalDean

Shaver said:


> View attachment 7010
> 
> 
> I have been mentioning recently that I could manage almost entirely on a colour palette of Blues and Browns - here I prove it!
> 
> Powder blue lambswool slip over,
> 
> Chocolate and latte twill jacket with rust pinhead dots (which do not reveal themselves in this image)
> 
> Navy, sky blue and yellow check shirt
> 
> Toffee wool tie.
> 
> Sky blue paisley pocket square.
> 
> BTW - that's a 4-in-hand, I'm really rather warming to this knot.


The 4 in hand looks great


----------



## oxford cloth button down

P.Hudson - Don't apologize, I quite enjoyed what you had to say. I also agree and try to blend-in as much as possible. It isn't trad to make a spectacle of oneself :tongue2: The tie on the right is great by the way!


----------



## Shaver

*English Trad - Shooting*









British Warm overcoat
Tweed flat cap
Lambswool scarf 
Ear defenders 
Over/under shotgun


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Fiscal Dean, we're almost twins!
> 
> BB camel hair sack
> Grey Flannels MTM by local tailor
> BB OCBD
> AE Leeds in burgundy cordovan (with some weird lighting issue going on in my office)
> PS from mainebows.com
> 
> Great look, sartorially speaking we could be twins.


----------



## Barnavelt

As Winter mercifully draws to a close I anticipate I will have fewer and fewer opportunities to flaunt the tweed. With sub 40's in the forecast for today my church ensemble today includes a tweed 3 piece suit which was gleefully purchased from Catside some months ago on the exchange. I believe he had at one time thrifted 3 wonderful tweed suits, none of which were in his size, with this being one of them. After some alterations it fits me pretty well (I think), and I thank Catside for putting it up for sale as I find it wonderful to wear.


























Tweed suit custom made by "Umberto the Tailor", Wilton, Conn
LE HP OCBD in blue
Lauren tie
AE Neumoks in olive
garbage cans by Ace Hardware


----------



## Flairball

^^Beautiful suit.


----------



## P Hudson

Mediocrity abounds: Gun Club jacket, LE ocbd, BB Makers tie, LE khakis, AE pebble brown chuckhas:


----------



## teekayvee

Today:
Burberry overcoat
Vintage Curlee sack
Square from Etsy
BB sweater
BB university stripe OCBD
RLPL knit tie (I think that knot is too big - thoughts?)
Bill's M2 in blue
Allen Edmonds suede chukkas


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, BBGF mini herringbone
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press blazer
Brooks OCBD and tie



JAB trousers
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Steel Rim

BBBF OCBD
William Lockie cashmere v-neck
RLP gray flannels
1970's Air King Date


----------



## Jovan

Barnavelt said:


> As Winter mercifully draws to a close I anticipate I will have fewer and fewer opportunities to flaunt the tweed. With sub 40's in the forecast for today my church ensemble today includes a tweed 3 piece suit which was gleefully purchased from Catside some months ago on the exchange. I believe he had at one time thrifted 3 wonderful tweed suits, none of which were in his size, with this being one of them. After some alterations it fits me pretty well (I think), and I thank Catside for putting it up for sale as I find it wonderful to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tweed suit custom made by "Umberto the Tailor", Wilton, Conn
> LE HP OCBD in blue
> Lauren tie
> AE Neumoks in olive
> garbage cans by Ace Hardware


The suit looks well cut overall and you accessorize it well. However, I can't help but notice you're wearing a belt. Try wearing braces and tuck in your tie so it doesn't poke out. A belt simply doesn't look as nice when you're wearing all three pieces of a suit. Your shirt collar also looks a tad large by a half inch or so.

Hope you'll have more opportunities to break out the tweed. It's been unseasonably warm over here, I'm told, and today may be one of the last snow days we have!



P Hudson said:


> Mediocrity abounds: Gun Club jacket, LE ocbd, BB Makers tie, LE khakis, AE pebble brown chuckhas:


Button your collar, you little rascal! :icon_smile_big:



teekayvee said:


> Today:
> Burberry overcoat
> Vintage Curlee sack
> Square from Etsy
> BB sweater
> BB university stripe OCBD
> RLPL knit tie (I think that knot is too big - thoughts?)
> Bill's M2 in blue
> Allen Edmonds suede chukkas


Try pulling the long end down more. Nice going here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, I love the nap on this Rugby sweater.

Teekayvee - Great looking jacket.


----------



## Flairball

Blues and greys today. Keeping it casual. 
























Barbour shirt and sweater
LLB grey flannel trousers and tweed jacket

Thoughts?


----------



## P Hudson

teekayvee said:


> Allen Edmonds suede chukkas


One of my favorite jackets--wouldn't mind seeing the shoes.



44Blue said:


> J. Press blazer
> Brooks OCBD and tie
> 
> JAB trousers
> Bass Weejuns


Nicely done. I consider Glen Plaid an elegant-but-casual and all too often overlooked trouser option.


----------



## 44Blue

P Hudson said:


> Nicely done. I consider Glen Plaid an elegant-but-casual and all too often overlooked trouser option.


Thank you P Hudson. I am a great admirer of your style.


----------



## teekayvee

P Hudson said:


> One of my favorite jackets--wouldn't mind seeing the shoes.


Apologies for the big picture. Still learning my way around here.
Thanks, Peter. I've been wearing it three or four days a week since I got it from TweedyDon last month.
Shoes:


----------



## sartoriallytactical

Clan tartan tie, simple herringbone SC and silver PS.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Welcome to the forum Teekayvee, I would wear that jacket a lot too it looks really great. But one question, is that a green sweater and a red tie underneath?


----------



## halbydurzell

Took the blackwatch out for an inaugural spin since this is the one day this week it's not supposed to rain.


----------



## Barnavelt

Jovan said:


> The suit looks well cut overall and you accessorize it well. However, I can't help but notice you're wearing a belt. Try wearing braces and tuck in your tie so it doesn't poke out. A belt simply doesn't look as nice when you're wearing all three pieces of a suit. Your shirt collar also looks a tad large by a half inch or so.


Thank you for the pointers, Jovan. I admit something does feel a bit "wrong" sporting the belt with that 3 piece suit, but I have yet to buy a set of braces. Unfortunately, the pants do not come with the required buttons inside to wear the traditional braces and I hate to wear the clip-ons for fear of messing up my waistband; thoughts? As for the tie; tuck it into my shirt behind the waistcoat? As for the shirt; I see what you mean. I hope I have not incorrectly size myself as a 16.5 if I actually am a 16! I fear for all the shirts I have bought in the last year.


----------



## Barnavelt

halbydurzell said:


> Took the blackwatch out for an inaugural spin since this is the one day this week it's not supposed to rain.


halbeydurzell I am a sucker for blackwatch and I wear mine with a knit tie as well. Something about the contrast of texture and pattern is pleasing to the eye. My only (constructive) observation would be your topmost button peeking out from above your tie in that it should be covered if at all possible. I am quite pedestrian with my tie knots; which type is that if I may ask? And is the tie made of silk?


----------



## halbydurzell

Barnavelt said:


> halbeydurzell I am a sucker for blackwatch and I wear mine with a knit tie as well. Something about the contrast of texture and pattern is pleasing to the eye. My only (constructive) observation would be your topmost button peeking out from above your tie in that it should be covered if at all possible. I am quite pedestrian with my tie knots; which type is that if I may ask? And is the tie made of silk?


Yeah, didn't realize the tie had relaxed itself that much until I saw the picture. It's a navy silk knit from theknottery.com. And it's a sumbitch to tie. What you have here is as close to a four-in-hand knot as I could get allowing for proper length while not being too late for work.


----------



## K Street




----------



## sartoriallytactical

IMHO, too much going on here. I think the PS is wrong here.


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> BBBF OCBD
> William Lockie cashmere v-neck
> RLP gray flannels
> 1970's Air King Date


Lovely sweater and beefy looking OCBD!


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Barnavelt said:


> Thank you for the pointers, Jovan. I admit something does feel a bit "wrong" sporting the belt with that 3 piece suit, but I have yet to buy a set of braces. Unfortunately, the pants do not come with the required buttons inside to wear the traditional braces and I hate to wear the clip-ons for fear of messing up my waistband; thoughts? As for the tie; tuck it into my shirt behind the waistcoat? As for the shirt; I see what you mean. I hope I have not incorrectly size myself as a 16.5 if I actually am a 16! I fear for all the shirts I have bought in the last year.


Go to your tailor, dry cleaner, or anyone who knows how to sew buttons. Ask them to sew buttons into your trouser waistband. It will cost you $5 or $10.

While you're at it, you can ask them to move the collar buttons on your shirts over ha quarter of an inch.

Easy-peasy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

Barnavelt said:


> Thank you for the pointers, Jovan. I admit something does feel a bit "wrong" sporting the belt with that 3 piece suit, but I have yet to buy a set of braces. Unfortunately, the pants do not come with the required buttons inside to wear the traditional braces and I hate to wear the clip-ons for fear of messing up my waistband; thoughts? As for the tie; tuck it into my shirt behind the waistcoat? As for the shirt; I see what you mean. I hope I have not incorrectly size myself as a 16.5 if I actually am a 16! I fear for all the shirts I have bought in the last year.


I find a lot of braces sold over the counter include a small bag of buttons to sew in. Usually cheapies. Honestly, any small buttons will do though. Check eBay for inexpensive suit buttons, the small kind that go on waistcoats and sleeves. If you get a decent sized set of them (6 for each trouser) you can basically fit all your trousers for braces if you want.

What I meant was tuck your tie into your trouser waistband.

Unfortunately, that may be the case. I once thought I was a 16.5 and saw the difference as soon as I started buying shirts that fit.

Good luck!


----------



## ArtVandalay

sartoriallytactical said:


> IMHO, too much going on here. I think the PS is wrong here.


Agreed, that pocket square doesn't work at all.


----------



## teekayvee

leisureclass said:


> ^ Welcome to the forum Teekayvee, I would wear that jacket a lot too it looks really great. But one question, is that a green sweater and a red tie underneath?


Many thanks! Yes, green sweater and dark red tie.


----------



## teekayvee

ArtVandalay said:


> Agreed, that pocket square doesn't work at all.


I agree with both gentlemen. I don't have a more muted square in red, which would work better.


----------



## teekayvee

Today:










I keep having doubts about these pants - they're a sort of hunter green, I'd say. Difficult to match. (Not to mention the pleats...)

Vintage Colony Square tweed
Etsy square
BB OCBD
Vintage Robert Talbott Best of Class paisley
Hackett belt
Old England pants
Allen Edmonds Cliftons in burgundy


----------



## stcolumba

teekayvee said:


> Today:
> 
> I keep having doubts about these pants - they're a sort of hunter green, I'd say. Difficult to match. (Not to mention the pleats...)
> 
> Vintage Colony Square tweed
> Etsy square
> BB OCBD
> Vintage Robert Talbott Best of Class paisley
> Hackett belt
> Old England pants
> Allen Edmonds Cliftons in burgundy


Fantastic tie!


----------



## 44Blue

Club Room (Macy's house brand) SC
Polo OCBD
Wm Chelsea Ltd. tie


----------



## sartoriallytactical

teekayvee said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep having doubts about these pants - they're a sort of hunter green, I'd say. Difficult to match. (Not to mention the pleats...)
> 
> Vintage Colony Square tweed
> Etsy square
> BB OCBD
> Vintage Robert Talbott Best of Class paisley
> Hackett belt
> Old England pants
> Allen Edmonds Cliftons in burgundy


The pants are not the problem. The tie is. Large repeating patterns like that are, in my view, out of date and weren't particularly attractive in the first place. The balance of the outfit is fine.


----------



## leisureclass

teekayvee said:


> Many thanks! Yes, green sweater and dark red tie.


I asked because in general this is a color combination I avoid, unless it's late December.

As for today, the paisley tie is also very nice, but I would wear it with a plain square. Or consider a quieter tie with more navy to go with the hunter green trou, blue OCBD, grey herringbone rig.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## leisureclass

Andover shop Tweed, BB shirt, Gitman silk knit


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With tan moleskins that need to be taken in through the legs, and burg longwings. I don't normally wear this many patterns, but this worked for me today.


----------



## Barnavelt

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Donegal, yes? Really nice.


----------



## teekayvee

sartoriallytactical: I hear you - but that tie has quickly become my favorite. It's a heavy, thick silk that gives a rather nice knot. I really like the colors, too - but you're right about the pattern, which is, uh, unusual.

leisureclass - both the green and the red are actually quite subdued, so it kind of works in real life. That Andover tweed, by the way, is superb. As is ocbd's Donegal.

There seems to be an emerging consensus that I need more pocket squares..... :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790

I work in a very strange office. We celebrated my birthday with a fishing game.

We've been getting a lot of flak from an insane selectman, so I have been in full armor lately.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## halbydurzell

Channeling my inner Kiel James Patrick. I apologize that I have nothing typically New England to pair my outfit with. Couldn't dig up a goose carcass in this room. I know, I too was surprised.

Shirt: Gant 
Sweater: Fred Perry
Pants: J. Crew
Weejuns and Targyles.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> Lovely sweater and beefy looking OCBD!


Thanks. The Thom Browne designed for BBBF oxfords are a bit beefier than the classic from BB. I am now wearing a gray/white gingham oxford. The virtue is that the colors are also more unusual than the classics. They also run a bit slimmer...


----------



## Steel Rim

I like your shirt. Details?


----------



## Steel Rim

Today:

RLP button down flannel
William Lockie cashmere
Orvis Moleskins
JM Weston shoes


----------



## Shiny

Happy belated birthday. Are you pulling up your pants in the pants/shoe shot? It looks normal in your full body shot.



Patrick06790 said:


> I work in a very strange office. We celebrated my birthday with a fishing game.
> 
> We've been getting a lot of flak from an insane selectman, so I have been in full armor lately.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



leisureclass said:


> Andover shop Tweed, BB shirt, Gitman silk knit


Loving that jacket-shirt-tie combo, leisureclass. I wonder if maybe a silk pocket square would better complement the tweed and oxford cloth.


----------



## teekayvee

Something a little more muted today - not quite sure it works though, and little time to think about it before leaving the house this morning:



Curlee sack
BB pinpoint (the stripes are light blue and light mauve)
Canali square (white with grey edges)
Paul Stuart tie
BB cords
AE suede chukkas 

I'd appreciate your thoughts on this. Does the shirt/tie/coat combo work pattern-wise? Color-wise? And are cords a bit too casual to go with this?


----------



## P Hudson

Looking for advice on these charcoal flannel trousers. They are very narrow at the bottom. Does that profile work best with cuffs or without? I'm not asking for people's preference: I'm wondering what actually works best with a 15 inch opening.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, JAB in a muted plaid, circa 1980's
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Lands End,
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Looking for advice on these charcoal flannel trousers. They are very narrow at the bottom. Does that profile work best with cuffs or without? I'm not asking for people's preference: I'm wondering what actually works best with a 15 inch opening.


I have several pairs of dress twills and a couple pairs of madras slacks with 15.5" leg openings. The risk with narrow leg openings comes about when the creases lose their sharpness. Then, the leg openings go round rather than canoe shaped. The rounded leg opening at 15.5" exposes all the tongue of the shoe, which isn't a plus to me. Thus, I cuff my leg openings as a way to create more rigidity at the creases, thereby keeping the tongues covered.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> With tan moleskins that need to be taken in through the legs, and burg longwings. I don't normally wear this many patterns, but this worked for me today.


Very nice, I like the tweed and tattersall


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## 44Blue

L.L. Bean full zip cardigan
Brooks BD and tie


----------



## CMDC

Three days worth...

No name green herringbone tweed sack
BB unistripe
Amherst and Brock repp
BB khakis
AE Walden










BB tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Locharron tie
BB khakis
Alden AWW



















BB Black Fleece charcoal flannel pinstripe 3/2 sack suit
Hilditch and Key shirt
BB tie
AE MacNeil


----------



## Patrick06790

The invaluable wacolo posted this on eBay thread, and it arrived today. Very substantial. Tag says made in USA, Lakeland Manufacturing Co., which doesn't seem to be around anymore.

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> The invaluable wacolo posted this on eBay thread, and it arrived today. Very substantial. Tag says made in USA, Lakeland Manufacturing Co., which doesn't seem to be around anymore.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


That is a GREAT jacket! It looks as though it might be reversible. ???


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Yes it is


----------



## leisureclass

AncientMadder said:


> Loving that jacket-shirt-tie combo, leisureclass. I wonder if maybe a silk pocket square would better complement the tweed and oxford cloth.


Thanks for the compliment and the suggestion, I agree that the square was the weak point there.


----------



## P Hudson

leisureclass said:


> Thanks for the compliment and the suggestion, I agree that the square was the weak point there.


So much discussion concerning the right square these last couple pages! IMO it is supposed to appear as though you didn't care about matching when you got dressed in the morning. To really sell that impression, every once in a while you need to show up with a square that hurts to look at. In other words, looking nonchalant takes some effort.

Press jacket, BB shirt, BB madras square, US made knit tie (no other label), Brighton belt, wool trousers:


----------



## teekayvee

Today: - playing it safe:



Vintage blazer from "Polo University Club", whatever that is (bottom of label reads "by Ralph Lauren - Dillard's"; it's US-made)
Vintage BB tie
No-name square
BB OCBD
Olive Bill's M2
Black AE belt
Black AE Cliftons


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, Norman Hilton, circa 1980's
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Park Ave in burgundy


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I need to get back outside to take better pics.

Teekayvee - I like that tie.


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press blazer
Brook OCBD and tie



JAB trousers
J. McIlwain & Co. wingtips


----------



## teekayvee

OCBD - great roll on that OCBD, and great tie. Details?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Teekayvee - Thanks. The shirt is an old LE Original Oxford. The tie is thrifted and is very cool. It is from Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers.


----------



## Flairball

I've been uniformed a lot this week, but today I get to break out. And my new jacket arrived yesterday. 
















Barbour tattersall and moleskin trousers
no name sweater
LE Harris tweed jacket -thrifted/won on eBay
footwear- wellies for the dog walk, Clark's oxfords afterwards.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Flairball: That Tweed looks absolutely perfect on you. Excellent presentation all around! :thumbs-up:


----------



## leisureclass

Agreed. Best post yet Fairball, both in terms of fit and style. I like the overall simplicity, but then the boldness of the details (like the overcheck on the tweed and the edging on the square)


----------



## Orgetorix

PRL jacket
BB shirt & trousers
J Press tie
No-name thrifted pocket square
Florsheim PTBs


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Flairball: That Tweed looks absolutely perfect on you. Excellent presentation all around! :thumbs-up:





leisureclass said:


> Agreed. Best post yet Fairball, both in terms of fit and style. I like the overall simplicity, but then the boldness of the details (like the overcheck on the tweed and the edging on the square)


Thank you, gentlemen. I'm trying hard to find my look, without feeling like I'm putting on another uniform, or wearing the same things over and over again. I don't need to dress for work, so I try to keep it a bit casual. I also don't subscribe to the strict "ivy" dress code. This new jacket is already my favorite, but I've got a we more tweeds in the queu which I will be unveiling in due time.


----------



## P Hudson

teekayvee said:


> Today: - playing it safe:
> 
> Vintage blazer from "Polo University Club", whatever that is (bottom of label reads "by Ralph Lauren - Dillard's"; it's US-made)


It is more or less their version of Brooksgate. It wasn't their top of the range, but as you say, it was US-made and from a time (not so long ago) when mediocre was better than some of today's higher priced products. I have one or two jackets from the University Club line and wear them regularly.

Flairball, I agree with the other posters. You look like you've settled into that outfit--it looks natural and comfortable, not forced.

Org, I don't remember ever noticing those Florsheim PTBs. My PTBs are pebbled AEs. I'd like to get a pair of calf or cord like yours.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Org -- that's a great look (especially the jacket) but you look like you're trying to remember if you turned the oven off. :icon_viking:

I know, that's rich coming from a guy who crops out his face due to chronic "frowning at the camera to make sure it's in focus" syndrome.

On that note, here's today's effort. I felt like wearing some bright colors today.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

One of your best yet!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I need to get back outside to take better pics.
> 
> Teekayvee - I like that tie.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Very nice! Loving all the knit ties I'm seeing in the last few posts from so many of you. 



P Hudson said:


> So much discussion concerning the right square these last couple pages! IMO it is supposed to appear as though you didn't care about matching when you got dressed in the morning. To really sell that impression, every once in a while you need to show up with a square that hurts to look at. In other words, looking nonchalant takes some effort.
> 
> Press jacket, BB shirt, BB madras square, US made knit tie (no other label), Brighton belt, wool trousers:


----------



## Topsider

Orgetorix said:


> PRL jacket


That's a great jacket!


----------



## P Hudson

Pushing the limits of my Mac camera on a rainy day:

Southwick heavy tweed, BB ocbd, BB Makers tie, Polo chinos (that greenish-taupe color they sold 7 or 8 years ago--does it clash with the tie), Redwing Black Cherry GTs. Tie straightened after seeing pictures.


----------



## Patrick06790

Very long day, over and out.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## P Hudson

Patrick06790 said:


> Very long day, over and out.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Elephants? That picture is so good that i'm tempted to accuse you of cheating.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Pink elephants, with tusks. You inspired me to play with the Mac camera


----------



## FiscalDean

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> One of your best yet!


OCBD, I have to agree, outstanding


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Pushing the limits of my Mac camera on a rainy day:
> 
> Southwick heavy tweed, BB ocbd, BB Makers tie, Polo chinos (that greenish-taupe color they sold 7 or 8 years ago--does it clash with the tie), Redwing Black Cherry GTs. Tie straightened after seeing pictures.
> 
> That Southwick is absolutely perfect.


----------



## FiscalDean

leisureclass said:


> Agreed. Best post yet Fairball, both in terms of fit and style. I like the overall simplicity, but then the boldness of the details (like the overcheck on the tweed and the edging on the square)


Flairball, you have really made progress in your journey to sartorial excellence. Keep up the good work.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today, 

Camel Hair Coat by JAB, Circa 1980's
Brown Flannels, JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## Orgetorix

P Hudson said:


> Org, I don't remember ever noticing those Florsheim PTBs. My PTBs are pebbled AEs. I'd like to get a pair of calf or cord like yours.





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Org -- that's a great look (especially the jacket) but you look like you're trying to remember if you turned the oven off. :icon_viking:
> 
> I know, that's rich coming from a guy who crops out his face due to chronic "frowning at the camera to make sure it's in focus" syndrome.





Topsider said:


> That's a great jacket!


Thanks, guys!



P Hudson said:


> Pushing the limits of my Mac camera on a rainy day:
> 
> Southwick heavy tweed, BB ocbd, BB Makers tie, Polo chinos (that greenish-taupe color they sold 7 or 8 years ago--does it clash with the tie), Redwing Black Cherry GTs. Tie straightened after seeing pictures.


P Hud, I dream of shoulders like that jacket's shoulders in my happiest dreams. Perfect.


----------



## Patrick06790

Cheating today, getting a second wear out of the Press shirt. Hey, it took a while to iron and I only wore it for four hours yesterday.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## P Hudson

Orgetorix said:


> P Hud, I dream of shoulders like that jacket's shoulders in my happiest dreams. Perfect.


The shoulders are really good, esp when you consider that the jacket is fully lined and not exactly unpadded. They just knew how to do it the right way. I have to wonder if anybody can still build a jacket that well. My old unlined J Press jacket, which is on its last legs, is similarly perfect in the shoulders.



Patrick06790 said:


> Cheating today, getting a second wear out of the Press shirt. Hey, it took a while to iron and I only wore it for four hours yesterday.


It's an outstanding shirt.


----------



## Flairball

On my way to stock up on tattersalls and moleskin trousers. My new, to me anyway, three button Harris tweed jacket.


----------



## Shaver

Orgetorix said:


>


That's a very unusual jacket weave Orgetorix. Is there a name for that does anyone know? The 'peacock eye' detailing in particular, I don't believe that I have ever seen anything like it before.


----------



## Shaver

Flairball said:


> On my way to stock up on tattersalls and moleskin trousers. My new, to me anyway, three button Harris tweed jacket.


This is my favourite submission of yours so far Flairball, I'd say you are really achieving the look which you have been seeking. Personally I would have thrown a coloured PS into the jacket pocket, but this is a minor quibble.

If you get chance, and if you wouldn't mind, please post a close-up of the tweed - it appears to have the type of subtle over-check which really appeals to my taste.


----------



## Flairball

As requested, a close up of the new tweed.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Pink elephants, with tusks. You inspired me to play with the Mac camera


I thought it was a political tie at first.


----------



## Orgetorix

Shaver said:


> That's a very unusual jacket weave Orgetorix. Is there a name for that does anyone know? The 'peacock eye' detailing in particular, I don't believe that I have ever seen anything like it before.


The name for the overall pattern is "broken bone" because it's a herringbone interrupted by sections of another weave. In this case, I believe the interrupting weave is what's called barleycorn.


----------



## AncientMadder

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Great jacket, Flairball.


----------



## P Hudson

Shaver said:


> That's a very unusual jacket weave Orgetorix. Is there a name for that does anyone know? The 'peacock eye' detailing in particular, I don't believe that I have ever seen anything like it before.


I think it was something of a TNSIL favourite at one point. Here is a J Press variation.


----------



## dorji

^Man do I like those in grey! Billax has a similar one, Oconnells does too- none in my size, no more fabric... looks so good with blue shirts, navy anything. Hey, which trousers you wearing??


----------



## P Hudson

dorji said:


> ^Man do I like those in grey! Billax has a similar one, Oconnells does too- none in my size, no more fabric... looks so good with blue shirts, navy anything. Hey, which trousers you wearing??


IMO best paired with navy or charcoal trousers, but also goes with khaki in a "non-matching" sort of way.


----------



## FiscalDean

dorji said:


> ^Man do I like those in grey! Billax has a similar one, Oconnells does too- none in my size, no more fabric... looks so good with blue shirts, navy anything. Hey, which trousers you wearing??


Ben Silver typically has at last one broken bone every season. The only downside, for me at least, is that they don't regularly stock anything in a short.


----------



## stcolumba

Sorry for the poor quality mirror pic. Not showing: the shin brace I have to wear for the next two months.


----------



## conductor

Great looks everyone!

Today:









Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## Shaver

Flairball said:


> As requested, a close up of the new tweed.


Thanks Flairball, that is quite lovely



Orgetorix said:


> The name for the overall pattern is "broken bone" because it's a herringbone interrupted by sections of another weave. In this case, I believe the interrupting weave is what's called barleycorn.





P Hudson said:


> I think it was something of a TNSIL favourite at one point. Here is a J Press variation.


Org and PH, thank you for the information. I am delighted and aggrieved in equal measure to discover my knowledge remains incomplete. :redface:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> I think it was something of a TNSIL favourite at one point.


Still is, as far as I'm concerned P Hudson. Great looking jacket with a very nice fit!

Dorji, you're right, I do have an O'Connell's gray jacket in a very similar pattern and colorway. Cloth is from Magee. I recently realized I had two more Magee's in very similar patterns, one in Tan and the other in Sage - both from J.Press. All three are 60% wool, 35% Kid Mohair, and 5% cashmere. Wonderful hand and drape. Now if I could wear them as well as P Hudson does, I'd be a happy guy!


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


> Sorry for the poor quality mirror pic. Not showing: the shin brace I have to wear for the next two months.


So sorry to hear that. Wishing you a quick and full recovery. Two months is a long time.


----------



## redmanca

Another broken bone tweed here (Press, too).










Five patterns.

Conor


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press SC
Brook OCBD
Paul Stuart tie



Corbin trousers 
AE Patriots


----------



## Ensiferous

BBx3


----------



## Flairball

The collar on the new shirt is still a little lively, but this is what I'm sporting today. 
















It is hard to see, but the color on the ps coordinates with one of the overchecks on the tattersall.


----------



## Orgetorix

Fay SC
BB Shirt
BG&C tie
BB trousers
C&J for BB shoes


----------



## P Hudson

Feeling more boardroom than classroom. BB Makers sack suit in brown GlenPl, BB shirt, LE Tie, AE Thayers (the moc-toe monk with the silly buckle: squeakiest shoes I've ever owned). These suit trousers have a wide silhouette. Each time I wear them I think I should have them altered, but I'm willing to wait out the fashion cycle. Shouldn't be more than another 5 years.


----------



## Shaver

Orgetorix said:


>


A first rate example of what can be achieved with only two colours (in very well judged shades and hues). A cheeky PS completes the look. 

I may be in error but are there a few loose threads on the tie? If so please allow me to recommend this wondrous device, a snag needle. I don't know how I managed before I got mine.


----------



## Shaver

Flairball said:


>


A lovely dogtooth FB.

I note that you use point fold pocket squares. My opinion here might be jaundiced by my dislike of the 'fussier' folds generally but still I wonder if the fold is not slightly at variance with the relaxed country appeal of your other garments? Perhaps a sloppy TV fold stuffed into the pocket or a simple plopped puff fold might yield better results?


----------



## Steel Rim

Today:

BB OCBD
Daniel Cremieux cashmere
Orvis ratcatchers


----------



## Flairball

Shaver said:


> A lovely dogtooth FB.
> 
> I note that you use point fold pocket squares. My opinion here might be jaundiced by my dislike of the 'fussier' folds generally but still I wonder if the fold is not slightly at variance with the relaxed country appeal of your other garments? Perhaps a sloppy TV fold stuffed into the pocket or a simple plopped puff fold might yield better results?


You are completely correct about the ps fold methods I have been using. I've been playin around with them a bit, and don't know many folds. The fold I used today was something I intuitively stumbled upon while folding a ps to put away at the end of the day. One doesn't see many ps' around here, so I have taken some liberties. I will get bored with it soon, and start using a more appropriate fold/puff before too long.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Org - I like that jacket.


----------



## adoucett

This one is from last week, but I thought it was still worthy of sharing.

Attended a "gala" at my school and decided to break out the 1958 Croyden tuxedo supplied by our very own TweedyDon. While the event wasn't _too_ formal, I got some great compliments and was told by a few I was the best dressed in attendance 
Naturally some celebrations were in order for afterwards...









I was wearing:


Croyden '58 dinner jacket
Budd Shirtmakers pique front shirt (courtesy of exchange)
black silk bow tie
black cummerbund
white silk pocket square (sorry, not pictured!)
Seiko kinetic watch
Gordon's
I feel it's a fairly trad arrangement, you surely won't find these items on the racks at "Men's Wearhouse" ! Hope you like it as well.


----------



## K Street

A couple recent looks. Guess it's almost time for Spring clothes.


----------



## tocqueville

So I'm not the only one with squeaky Thayers! Mine drive me crazy.

Sharp outfit, by the way.



P Hudson said:


> Feeling more boardroom than classroom. BB Makers sack suit in brown GlenPl, BB shirt, LE Tie, AE Thayers (the moc-toe monk with the silly buckle: squeakiest shoes I've ever owned). These suit trousers have a wide silhouette. Each time I wear them I think I should have them altered, but I'm willing to wait out the fashion cycle. Shouldn't be more than another 5 years.


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


>


Interesting juxtaposition of blue martini and blue steel.


----------



## Trip English

^I thought that was Le Tigre


----------



## teekayvee

Today:



Colony Square tweed
LE OCBD
Lands' End tie
no-name square
Bills M1
AE Clifton in - is it walnut? Never sure what they call that color.


----------



## Shaver

adoucett said:


> .


Very handsome.

There is a highly Trad accessory called a comb which I can recommend to complete the look. :tongue2:


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> BBx3


Classic look well done


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Feeling more boardroom than classroom. BB Makers sack suit in brown GlenPl, BB shirt, LE Tie, AE Thayers (the moc-toe monk with the silly buckle: squeakiest shoes I've ever owned). These suit trousers have a wide silhouette. Each time I wear them I think I should have them altered, but I'm willing to wait out the fashion cycle. Shouldn't be more than another 5 years.


Great job mixing patterns. I've been looking for a brown flannel plaid for some time but haven't met with much success.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


> A couple recent looks. Guess it's almost time for Spring clothes.


Simply outstanding


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


> Fay SC
> BB Shirt
> BG&C tie
> BB trousers
> C&J for BB shoes


Very well done. I'm not familiar with Fay. Can you provide details? Is the jacket cnavassed?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Ike Behar, while not exactly a trad name I thought the pattern was interesting
Shoe, AE Bryon


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press SC
BB buttondown and tie



BB cavalry twill trousers
Florsheim Imperial PTBs


----------



## adoucett

Shaver said:


> Very handsome.
> 
> There is a highly Trad accessory called a comb which I can recommend to complete the look. :tongue2:


Apologies for the hair gents, but things can get a bit tousled when you've got a good date!


----------



## Shaver

adoucett said:


> Apologies for the hair gents, but things can get a bit tousled when you've got a good date!


Hee hee. Good for you. I remember those days well. You must always make hay whilst the sun shines. :icon_smile:


----------



## Orgetorix

Shaver said:


> A first rate example of what can be achieved with only two colours (in very well judged shades and hues). A cheeky PS completes the look.
> I may be in error but are there a few loose threads on the tie? If so please allow me to recommend this wondrous device, a snag needle. I don't know how I managed before I got mine.





oxford cloth button down said:


> Org - I like that jacket.





FiscalDean said:


> Very well done. I'm not familiar with Fay. Can you provide details? Is the jacket cnavassed?


Thank you, gents. FD, Fay is an Italian brand sold at places like Barneys New York. I thrifted this one a few months ago. I think it's half-canvassed, IIRC, but I'll have to check.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## CMDC

^ I covet that jacket. Also, KStreet from a few posts up--fantastic. I am honored to share the same city with those jackets.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous, that look is about as purely _Take Ivy_ as you can get without looking dated. I like it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


>


Let's bring this on over to the new page!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Roycru

Today is Election Day-Suit, shirt, tie, belt, socks, all Brooks Brothers, shoes AE for Brooks Brothers


----------



## Shaver

^An unimpeachable look, Roycru! :icon_smile:


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## 44Blue

leisureclass said:


>


Classic combo!


----------



## Esc8p

Ensiferous, that's a great coat! More details, please.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Very well done RoyCru.

On this end grey pinstripe italian cut suit, blue french cuff white collar. Thin blue tie. Brown ankle boots. Blue and beige argyle pattern socks. White hankerchief.


----------



## Orgetorix

BB Fitzgerald SC
BB shirt
Daniel Cremieux tie
BB chinos
C&J for PRL Marlow shell pennies
Dumb expression on face


----------



## Ensiferous

^Orgetorix, great combination, top to bottom. I have the same BB Fitz s/c and really like it. Your sleeves, though, are a bit longer than we are used to seeing you wear. :icon_smile_wink:

Thanks for the comments gents; that s/c of mine is an early 1960s HSM Raquet Club.


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Locharron tie
BB khakis
AE San Marco


----------



## Orgetorix

Ensiferous said:


> ^Orgetorix, great combination, top to bottom. I have the same BB Fitz s/c and really like it. Your sleeves, though, are a bit longer than we are used to seeing you wear. :icon_smile_wink:


You have no idea how badly the sleeves have been bugging me all day. The tailor at my local BB is reluctant to shorten them to my liking.

Thanks, though!


----------



## Patrick06790

See the man.
The man is very tired.
Don't run over the man, mister!
The man is wearing a purple tie.
Why is he wearing a purple tie?
Because he can.


----------



## Uncle Bill

No photos. 

Footwear: Blundtstone chisel toe boots in Crazyhorse brown (it's early March and it's still winter here despite what two rodents said in early February) 
Pair of Bills M3 chinos 
One Brooks Brothers purple check sport shirt


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> You have no idea how badly the sleeves have been bugging me all day. The tailor at my local BB is reluctant to shorten them to my liking.
> 
> Thanks, though!


Your reply is then, "If you won't, I'll find someone else who will."


----------



## P Hudson

Phone pic:

BB herringbone, BB original polo in blue and green stripes, LE khakis, AE Fultons with a spit shine:


----------



## AJW

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



P Hudson said:


> Phone pic:
> 
> BB herringbone, BB original polo in blue and green stripes, LE khakis, AE Fultons with a spit shine:


Do you usually button your top button when going sans tie? I've never seen this look before.


----------



## Orgetorix

AJW said:


> Do you usually button your top button when going sans tie? I've never seen this look before.


You still haven't.


----------



## Flairball

Ensiferous said:


>


That jacket is fantastic.


----------



## Flairball

Late entry today.


----------



## AJW

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Orgetorix said:


> You still haven't.


Upon closer inspection, it seems you are correct. I should probably get some eyeglasses, or a phone with a higher resolution display.


----------



## dorji

They're all nice, but this one gets me as something special. Probably my affinity for the blue sweater vest. It looks like you are sneaking spring in.


K Street said:


> A couple recent looks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## teekayvee

Some truly great pics over the last several days here.

Me today, in an attempt to get kicked off the forum:



Charcoal BB coat (darted)
BB broadcloth
Vintage BB tie
BB Square
Bill's M1 (pleats)
Black AE Randolphs


----------



## Shaver

Orgetorix said:


> You still haven't.


Absolutely - isn't that what all properly fitting button down collar shirts with the top front placket button undone look like?


----------



## Shaver

Flairball said:


> Late entry today.


Ref PS fold - that's the ticket! :icon_smile:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## FiscalDean

Shaver said:


> Ref PS fold - that's the ticket! :icon_smile:


Very nice coat and PS


----------



## Flairball

Off to visit mom in the hospital.** She'll be thrilled I'm wearing a tie. 
















**nothing serious


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, it is snowy outside.


----------



## stcolumba

Really liking OCBD's chunky mittens! And, by the way, please keep all that snow in Ohio.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks awfully to everyone for the kind comments yesterday. That is my only Marks & Sparks era Brooks Brothers (maybe one might say St. Michaels) suit. I bought it in 2000. Other than not having a belt buckle holder (or whatever it's called) on the trousers, and having come as "separates", the biggest difference between it and the suits that I got at Brooks Brothers in the 60's and 70's is that after a few months the fabric of the trousers decided to come unwoven. I took the trousers back to Brooks Brothers, and they sewed a patch of similar fabric over the now unwoven area.


----------



## Ensiferous

Flairball, best to your mom. You'll be the best dressed man at the hospital.


----------



## stcolumba

teekayvee said:


> Some truly great pics over the last several days here.
> 
> Me today, in an attempt to get kicked off the forum:
> 
> Charcoal BB coat (darted)
> BB broadcloth
> Vintage BB tie
> BB Square
> Bill's M1 (pleats)
> Black AE Randolphs


I really enjoy this! Clean and neat.


----------



## Topsider

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, mytailor.com
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Fairhaven


I'm glad to see somebody else who appreciates a point fold PS.


----------



## saccharomyces_cerevisiae

Blizzard? Awesome, time to work from home! Power goes out? Even better! Excuse to wear my heavy flannel suit one last time!


----------



## stcolumba

A heat wave today! Temps climbed to 40. Just right for the Barbour.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo University herringbone, BB ocbd, Brooksgate tie, Polo navy trousers, very old AE Richmond LWBs:


----------



## Flairball

Ensiferous said:


> Flairball, best to your mom. You'll be the best dressed man at the hospital.


Thank you. We got to take her home this afternoon, and she's her cranky self again.

I like that navy waistcoat. Very nice.


----------



## Flairball

P Hudson said:


> Polo University herringbone, BB ocbd, Brooksgate tie, Polo navy trousers, very old AE Richmond LWBs:


Nice jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

Flairball said:


> Nice jacket.


Thanks. And please accept my best wishes for your mother as well.


----------



## Roycru

Standing next to the most non-Trad automobile on Earth, wearing a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit that I got in the early 70's, along with Brooks Brothers shirt, tie, belt, socks, AE for Brooks shoes, and a Gucci pocket square that the person I was having lunch with gave me for my birthday in 1976.


----------



## Spin Evans

Roycru said:


> Standing next to the most non-Trad automobile on Earth, wearing a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit that I got in the early 70's, along with Brooks Brothers shirt, tie, belt, socks, AE for Brooks shoes, and a Gucci pocket square that the person I was having lunch with gave me for my birthday in 1976.


The epitome of restrained taste and effortless elegance. Even Bajin Pakzad's Veyron looks more dignified next to you. What an image to aspire to!


----------



## Orgetorix

Can we just all agree that Roycru is the most awesome person on this forum?


----------



## Pentheos

Spin Evans said:


> The epitome of restrained taste and effortless elegance. Even Bajin Pakzad's Veyron looks more dignified next to you. What an image to aspire to!


Impressive that you knew whose Bugatti that was.


----------



## Topsider

Pentheos said:


> Impressive that you knew whose Bugatti that was.


It's got his name on it.


----------



## Brio1

Topsider said:


> It's got his name on it.


Should one feel aroused after viewing this video?  (I am sorry, but nothing is happening yet.) Yes, only a Persian would own this car.


----------



## Tilton

Brio1 said:


> Should one feel aroused after viewing this video?  (I am sorry, but nothing is happening yet.) Yes, only a Persian would own this car.


Well... and rappers and soccer stars. https://www.elitetraveler.com/features/15-of-the-highest-profile-bugatti-veyron-owners


----------



## Brio1

Tilton said:


> Well... and rappers and soccer stars. https://www.elitetraveler.com/features/15-of-the-highest-profile-bugatti-veyron-owners


And apparently dentists, and in any case it is entirely too flashy for a man of good taste. (Mine claimed that it is his "dream" car.)


----------



## Pentheos

Topsider said:


> It's got his name on it.


Not obvious from Roycru's picture. My comment stands.

(I would so drive that car. But first, I'd have it painted flamingo pink. Or, better yet, like a 70's Trans Am with a screaming chicken on the hood. Then I'd only drive it to get ice cream or pick up prostitutes---or both at the same time.)


----------



## Shaver

Roycru said:


> Standing next to the most non-Trad automobile on Earth, wearing a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit that I got in the early 70's, along with Brooks Brothers shirt, tie, belt, socks, AE for Brooks shoes, and a Gucci pocket square that the person I was having lunch with gave me for my birthday in 1976.


Absolutely full marks Roycru. Impeccable. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## teekayvee

Today:





I'm not a big fan of brown cords with black shoes - in fact, I wear black shoes less and less. But this somehow felt right.
Brooksease coat
BB OCBD
BB paisley
non-name square
BB cords
AE Randolphs


----------



## Spin Evans

Pentheos said:


> Not obvious from Roycru's picture. My comment stands.
> 
> (I would so drive that car. But first, I'd have it painted flamingo pink. Or, better yet, like a 70's Trans Am with a screaming chicken on the hood. Then I'd only drive it to get ice cream or pick up prostitutes---or both at the same time.)


I assure you, you tend to remember a man whose penchant for butter-yellow extends to his Rolls-Royce.


----------



## FiscalDean

saccharomyces_cerevisiae said:


> Blizzard? Awesome, time to work from home! Power goes out? Even better! Excuse to wear my heavy flannel suit one last time!


I'd imagine the season is fairly short where you live, enjoy. That suit is a beauty, who is the maker?


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> I'm really liking the pattern mixing you have going there. I've never tried wearing a check with a striped suit. I may have to give it a try when I'm feeling adventuresome.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, navy flannel by English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## FiscalDean

Shaver said:


> Absolutely full marks Roycru. Impeccable. :icon_hailthee:


I agree, absolutely impeccable. However, what really stands out in my mind is the vest. I would imagine one sees all sorts of exotic cars in LA but how often do you see a man in a 3 piece suit in LA?


----------



## 44Blue

L.L. Bean sweater
Brooks OCBD
tie from R.W. Camp & Co. (hometown mens store...long since closed)



J. Crew cords
L.L. Bean rubber mocs (recent acquisition - $46 at Bean outlet store in Orange, CT.)


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Part of the idea of trad, is that it simultaneously makes it plausible that one owns anything, and equally plausible that one is beyond caring.

The usual today with a blue paisley tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I absolutely love this tie and have been dying to wear it.

44Blue - I absolutely love that outfit!

Roycru - Classic.


----------



## teekayvee

> Today. I absolutely love this tie and have been dying to wear it.


I do too! Maker?


----------



## Stirling Newberry

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I absolutely love this tie and have been dying to wear it.


I've been meaning to post how much I enjoyed your blogging on 1967 from yearbook pictures.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The details

Jacket - Older BB 346
Tie - Robert Talbot
OCBD - LE Orig OCBD
Chinos - J.Crew
Loafers - Weejuns

Teekayvee - Thanks! I really like your tie as well.

Sterling - I appreciate that, sir.


----------



## Orgetorix

Stirling Newberry said:


> Part of the idea of trad, is that it simultaneously makes it plausible that one owns anything, and equally plausible that one is beyond caring.
> 
> The usual today with a blue paisley tie.


First, I have no idea what your first sentence means.

Second, since you're new around here and nobody has any idea what "the usual" means for you, consider posting pictures. That's what this thread is for. Those who just post descriptions of what they're wearing without any photos aren't contributing meaningfully to the discussion.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

You are welcome to skip my posts then. Good day sir.


----------



## Jovan

He makes a good point, actually. The whole idea of this thread is to get constructive feedback on our fits, colours, styles, etc.


----------



## Roycru

Over the years there have been a number of bizarre motor cars parked in front of Bijan's (now Bijan, Jr's) mens shop (where probably few of us would find anything that we like) and before that, at the other end of the street, Fred Heyman's yellow and black Rolls-Royce SWB Silver Wraith used to be parked in front of his shop. As you all found the motor car to be amusing, here's my lunch. In all the pictures, it's hard to see the white chalk stripes, my suit tends to look solid Navy in the pictures. Thanks again for your comments, and I like everyone's pictures and I like that you all took the time to take them and post them.


----------



## Jovan

Lord, that is a big salad!

I love just about everything but my only nitpick is the shirt doesn't seem to match the suit in formality. My _personal_ choice would be a white spread collar with french cuffs, though a button-down collar could still work provided it were a solid light colour. The pattern is what pushes it over the edge into a country shirt. Just my two cents of course. I love that pocket square and the "don't give a damn" way you stuff it into your breast pocket. You've inspired me to get some with contrasting edges.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I absolutely love this tie and have been dying to wear it.
> 
> .


Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sartre

Jovan said:


> He makes a good point, actually. The whole idea of this thread is to get constructive feedback on our fits, colours, styles, etc.


Well, I don't come here for that, I come here to see what others are wearing and to get ideas/inspiration. I'm 50 years old and don't need anyone's feedback. But I recognize others may post and comment for different reasons.


----------



## Jovan

They (whoever _they_ are) say that one is never too old to learn new tricks. And "I ... don't need anyone's feedback" kind of sounds a little arrogant, no? :icon_smile_big:

I'm not saying you need to participate (it would be impossible to enforce that with everyone who lurks), just that vague descriptions don't give an idea what one is wearing so kind of... what is the point of posting that to begin with?


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan said:


> I love just about everything but my only nitpick is the shirt doesn't seem to match the suit in formality.


I can see this making sense if Roycru were headed to some sort of formal affair, but given the context (a casual looking lunch) I think everything about this is perfection. He doesn't need to be wearing a suit, but he enjoys wearing them and looks good in them, so the "rules" about formality can be played with.


----------



## Shaver

leisureclass said:


> I can see this making sense if Roycru were headed to some sort of formal affair, but given the context (a casual looking lunch) I think everything about this is perfection. He doesn't need to be wearing a suit, but he enjoys wearing them and looks good in them, so the "rules" about formality can be played with.


+1

The shirt may be unsuitable for business (in some regions) but for ultra-smart casual* (anywhere) it is just fine.

*Here I employ 'casual' to mean any dress which is not worn in a strictly business context.


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple on a snowy day.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

leisureclass said:


> I can see this making sense if Roycru were headed to some sort of formal affair, but given the context (a casual looking lunch) I think everything about this is perfection. He doesn't need to be wearing a suit, but he enjoys wearing them and looks good in them, so the "rules" about formality can be played with.


++

Roycru's attire is better than most of the directors on my floor.


----------



## 44Blue

Looks like Roycru order the Elaine Benes salad...it's even better when George pays for it.


----------



## saccharomyces_cerevisiae

FiscalDean said:


> I'd imagine the season is fairly short where you live, enjoy. That suit is a beauty, who is the maker?


Thank you! To my pleasure, this year it has been one of the longest cold seasons I have experienced in my short time on earth. The suit is made by Fallon & Harvey with a 14.5" rise that I snatched on Etsy.

Apparently it was bespoke for an individual with almost identical dimensions as myself except for a slightly larger gut/waist and a hair shorter arms. Neither are enough to make me want to alter it (plus, I have yet to find a competant tailor in my city for items beyod basic hemming, etc.!)


----------



## CMDC

Oakloom 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE knit tie
BB khakis
Alden Shell ptb


----------



## Orgetorix

^ Very nice, CMDC.
























BB jacket
Barbera shirt
BB tie
PRL trousers
C&J for BB shoos


----------



## Flairball

Stirling Newberry said:


> The usual today with a blue paisley tie.


I'm afraid we have no bench mark for your "usual", so you'll need to supply us with a few pics. Should I post the "usual" it would be understood that I'm wearing a tattersall and some tweed, but your brand of trad is a mystery to us at the moment. Personally, I'm hoping your blue paisley is a bowtie. We're not seeing too many of them these days.


----------



## Atte

Hey everybody!

This is my first post on AskAndy. I hope you don't mind me posting two pictures (the first one is from last Saturday)



This is my everyday look (sweater and oxford shirt color vary):


----------



## Stirling Newberry

I've entered what I wear previously on this thread. For convenience: I am "a suit" in the parlance of my industry. If pinstripe suits are mysterious, then I am a bottomless well of mystery, other wise, no. Blue or grey pinstripe, caution to the wind being an Italian cut rather than the usual traditional American. OCBD french cuff, solid colour. Thinner ties, Windor or half Windsor with dimple. My idiosyncrasy is Testoni boots, along with some vintage items handed down from my grandfather and uncles, who were, also, suits in their time.

I will mention when I am wearing a bow tie. It would be out of the ordinary but not out of character. Speaking of which we could use a smilie for 8


----------



## stcolumba

Atte said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> This is my first post on AskAndy. I hope you don't mind me posting two pictures (the first one is from last Saturday)
> 
> This is my everyday look (sweater and oxford shirt color vary):


Wow! For a first post, you nailed it on so many levels: the duffle coat, the crewneck sweater, the mocs, the bag, the tie, the OCBD, the coat etc.... Nicely done!


----------



## Ensiferous

CMDC said:


>


CMDC, great sport coat!

Org, perfect fit on the very nice camel hair s/c.

Atte, tervetuloa! (I hope that's correct)


----------



## Svalan

Atte said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> This is my first post on AskAndy. I hope you don't mind me posting two pictures (the first one is from last Saturday)
> 
> This is my everyday look (sweater and oxford shirt color vary):


The collar of your shirt in the first picture is atleast 1 size too big. Other than that i think it looks nice, especially the last outfit.


----------



## Jovan

Afraid I have to agree. It's the only weak link in an otherwise well-anchored chain.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Flairball said:


> I'm afraid we have no bench mark for your "usual", so you'll need to supply us with a few pics. Should I post the "usual" it would be understood that I'm wearing a tattersall and some tweed, but your brand of trad is a mystery to us at the moment. Personally, I'm hoping your blue paisley is a bowtie. We're not seeing too many of them these days.


One of the judges at my office is wearing a bow tie and a sweater vest today. I was thinking about snapping a picture of him and posting it, but I figured he would be a little confused.

Maybe. I will break out a bow tie for tomorrow.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spin Evans

Orgetorix said:


> ^ Very nice, CMDC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB jacket
> Barbera shirt
> BB tie
> PRL trousers
> C&J for BB shoos


I just love the nap on the jacket and trousers here. You're making me very keenly aware of the flannel trouser shaped hole in my wardrobe. I've been having a terrible time finding a pair on eBay that have a healthy rise and are flat front, while _also_ being my size. :C


----------



## P Hudson

Went with thumbnails today, with the assumption that nobody clicks on them.

J Press sack jacket, old BB original polo finestripe, BB square, Polo khakis, AE saddles (much more muted colors than in the photo).


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Camel hair SC, English American
Flannels, English American
Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
Wool Tie, Cable Car Clothiers
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## stcolumba

^ Loving Fiscal's tie!


----------



## Atte

StColumbia, thanks a lot! I've been reading this thread for over a year, but hadn't posted anything until now.

Ensiferous, yes, that's correct: kiitos! 

Svalan, tell me about it, hahah. The funny thing is that the shirt is a Brooks Brothers *Kids* shirt, but still too baggy for me. A size smaller would've been too narrow in the shoulders, though.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Casual Friday: Grey cashmere sweater, BB turtleneck, red, grey charcoal wool pants. Testoni brown boots. JosAB beige trench coat.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Chris H said:


> A very cold morning in London so:
> 
> J.Press/Lock & Co. check tweed driving cap


I keep wishing that one of these would work for me, but alas, no. Which is a pity it is a classic style.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Flairball, this bud's for you.

Bow tie is from mainebows.com.
BB herringbone sack in a very nice sort of "greige" as my wife calls it. 
BB OCBD in ecru
Press khakis
Talbott PS
Cordovan leeds and Longines not shown

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMDC

BB jersey blazer
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
Sulka knit tie
BB khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## Flairball

Well done, L-feld. Not sure if I will be in a tie today. I don't usually wear one when pushing the snow blower around. Yup. Snowed in again.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Flairball said:


> Well done, L-feld. Not sure if I will be in a tie today. I don't usually wear one when pushing the snow blower around. Yup. Snowed in again.


The joy of Massachusetts.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 44Blue

very cool knit tie, CMDC


----------



## teekayvee

Atte said:


> Hey everybody!
> 
> This is my first post on AskAndy. I hope you don't mind me posting two pictures (the first one is from last Saturday)


Atte - that's an excellent first post, spot-on. The only criticism I'd like to offer is that the pants on #1 look a bit too long - they're all bunched up. But that may be because you're wearing boots.


----------



## Flairball

After completing my snow removal and stowing the snow blower, I changed into something more comfortable, grabbed a pie from the bakery, and headed to mom's for tea. 








Late addition. Decided to take he missus out for dinner (French), so I snuck a tie into the mix.


----------



## P Hudson

Flairball said:


> Late addition. Decided to take he missus out for dinner (French), so I snuck a tie into the mix.


Nice outfit. I like it without the tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> ^ Loving Fiscal's tie!


Thanks StC, I appreciate the compliment, esppecially from someone whose syle I really like.


----------



## FiscalDean

saccharomyces_cerevisiae said:


> Thank you! To my pleasure, this year it has been one of the longest cold seasons I have experienced in my short time on earth. The suit is made by Fallon & Harvey with a 14.5" rise that I snatched on Etsy.
> 
> Apparently it was bespoke for an individual with almost identical dimensions as myself except for a slightly larger gut/waist and a hair shorter arms. Neither are enough to make me want to alter it (plus, I have yet to find a competant tailor in my city for items beyod basic hemming, etc.!)


You're fortunate to find something that nice. I really find it difficult to find much of anything on Esty or Ebay. Enjoy.


----------



## stcolumba

Lovely Saturday: Bean 'n Barbour weather


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.


----------



## teekayvee

Today:
Burberry overcoat
LE US-made sweater 
LLB OCBD in blue university stripe
BB cords
Timex on Nato
Plasticky Dexters

The pants bunch up on the shoe because I forgot to put my belt. I tend to gain and los weight easily, so a lot of my pants are not as well-fitting as I'd like them to be.


----------



## Jovan

Celebrated our anniversary tonight. Apologies for the blurry first picture, but it at least gives an idea of the silhouette. Really thinking of taking in the trous a smidge, perhaps lengthening a half inch too.

Not entirely sure if this was a hit or miss today. Either way, I still have four years under my belt with the best woman in the world.





































Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece blazer
Ledbury shirt
Kent Wang pocket square
J. Crew belt
L.L.Bean flannels
AE Verona


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



teekayvee said:


> I tend to gain and los weight easily, so a lot of my pants are not as well-fitting as I'd like them to be.


One word: braces

They will change your life.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> Celebrated our anniversary tonight. Apologies for the blurry first picture, but it at least gives an idea of the silhouette. Really thinking of taking in the trous a smidge, perhaps lengthening a half inch too.


Mazel tov on the anniversary. I'd say the outfit was a hit.

The length on the trousers looks fine, even more so if you get them narrowed.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teekayvee

L-feld said:


> One word: braces
> 
> They will change your life.


Good point.


----------



## Shaver

Jovan said:


> Celebrated our anniversary tonight. Apologies for the blurry first picture, but it at least gives an idea of the silhouette. Really thinking of taking in the trous a smidge, perhaps lengthening a half inch too.
> 
> Not entirely sure if this was a hit or miss today. Either way, I still have four years under my belt with the best woman in the world.


Congratulations Jovan. :icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

Not too many duffel days left as Spring is around the corner.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Sort of


----------



## Reldresal

Glen plaid pajamas and tartan slippers.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Sort of


Time well spent, Patrick. Is that the stream that runs along side Salmon Kill Rd? If so, watch your back. Reliable sources tell me that a bear has taken up residence around there.


----------



## FiscalDean

Congrats on your anniversary.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, English American
Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com; Micro stripe in burgundy
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Blue Pinestripe Suit, American cut with darts added for just a touch of shape. Pink button down shirt contrasting white collar and cuffs. BB cufflinks. Blue tie, with calligraphy in slightly lighter blue that says "Beijing." Beige socks. Black Testoni boots.

Best of luck gentleman on your various projects for the week.


----------



## Patrick06790

Flairball said:


> Time well spent, Patrick. Is that the stream that runs along side Salmon Kill Rd? If so, watch your back. Reliable sources tell me that a bear has taken up residence around there.


You do know the area. This is the Riga brook, which could well support a bear or two.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Mazel tov on the anniversary. I'd say the outfit was a hit.
> 
> The length on the trousers looks fine, even more so if you get them narrowed.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2





Shaver said:


> Congratulations Jovan. :icon_smile:





FiscalDean said:


> Congrats on your anniversary.


Thanks, everyone.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Very nice.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

This is from Friday.


----------



## Patrick06790

Contemplating the infinite. Actually wondering why the crazy lady upstairs cleans up after the dog when he goes on the neighbor's yard but not on our driveway. Right by the door to the laundry room, I might add. I almost stepped in it last night.

Southwick jacket, LE shirt, Ben Silver tie, LE grey chinos in non-iron, hence the neat look, AE Kenilworth. Starting to feel like spring. Sort of.


----------



## mu2482

This is my first time posting in WAYWT. Mostly posting because I'm so excited about my new sweater!



LL Bean Irish Fisherman's sweater
BB cords
LE sport shirt
tan Ecco loafers


----------



## halbydurzell

^ fresh sweater.

stcolumbia: I hear you. The only thing that'll make me miss this winter is when I have to lock up my shaggy dog until next fall.



















Trying out the new tie.


----------



## L-feld

Stirling Newberry said:


> Pink button down shirt contrasting white collar and cuffs.


Where did you find such a beast? Even though french cuffs are not thought of as being particularly trad, the button down collar/french cuff combination is, in my opinion, as trad as it gets. The mismatch of formality has a great GTH quality.

The french cuff OCBD used to be the Eddie Jacobs signature shirt. I should probably pick one up one of these days.


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> Where did you find such a beast? Even though french cuffs are not thought of as being particularly trad, the button down collar/french cuff combination is, in my opinion, as trad as it gets. The mismatch of formality has a great GTH quality.
> 
> The french cuff OCBD used to be the Eddie Jacobs signature shirt. I should probably pick one up one of these days.


You could probably have a custom shirt maker do them for you.

Not pink (and not really my cup of tea), but... https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Butt...rt/FE00049_____LTBL_BB0______,default,pd.html


----------



## L-feld

Topsider said:


> You could probably have a custom shirt maker do them for you.
> 
> Not pink (and not really my cup of tea), but... https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Butt...rt/FE00049_____LTBL_BB0______,default,pd.html


Do you have any idea how to interpret the Black Fleece sizing? I would totally buy that. It's ridiculous. Of course, it's a slippery slope until you get to the short sleeved, button down collar tuxedo shirt:


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> Do you have any idea how to interpret the Black Fleece sizing?


BB0 15-31
BB1 15-33
BB2 15.5-34
BB3 16-34
BB4 16.5-35
BB5 17-35


----------



## Himself

Topsider said:


> BB0 15-31
> BB1 15-33
> BB2 15.5-34
> BB3 16-34
> BB4 16.5-35
> BB5 17-35


Does that account for collar shrinkage? I'm only half joking.


----------



## L-feld

Topsider said:


> BB0 15-31
> BB1 15-33
> BB2 15.5-34
> BB3 16-34
> BB4 16.5-35
> BB5 17-35


Drat. I'm a 17-34. I wonder how much my tailor would charge to shorten the sleeves on that absurd shirt.


----------



## Topsider

Himself said:


> Does that account for collar shrinkage? I'm only half joking.


Dunno. I've never bought anything from the Black Fleece line.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

L-feld said:


> Where did you find such a beast? Even though french cuffs are not thought of as being particularly trad, the button down collar/french cuff combination is, in my opinion, as trad as it gets. The mismatch of formality has a great GTH quality.
> 
> The french cuff OCBD used to be the Eddie Jacobs signature shirt. I should probably pick one up one of these days.


I had it made for me in China, it was quite inexpensive to do so at the time.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Uomo
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Well done.


----------



## 44Blue

J. Press SC
Brooks OCBD and tie



Majer trousers
ancient Hush Puppies (!) --- rubber-soled rainy day shoes


----------



## teekayvee

halbydurzell said:


> Trying out the new tie.


That is a gorgeous tie. Maker?


----------



## leisureclass

Really like the look 44Blue.

Halby, beautiful stuff but I don't know about all of them together. I think that jacket and shirt with a plain tie, a knit for example, would be perfect. Or, how about a blue blazer with your uni-stripe and new tie? I guess I'm boring, but paisleys and plaids are awesome separately, but very hard to wear together.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, BB blazer, Talbott tie and J.Crew chinos. My cuffs are a little loose and slid down in the pic. I need to move the button over a touch.

44Blue - That is great a tie. I love it.

Halby - Maybe a bit too much going on, but really nice pieces.


----------



## Orgetorix

PRL jacket 
Land's End shirt & tie
BB chinos
C&J for BB shoes


----------



## Flairball

Broke out my new three button Harris tweed dogtooth.


----------



## Flairball

Orgetorix said:


> PRL jacket
> Land's End shirt & tie
> BB chinos
> C&J for BB shoes


Nice stuff. There is a lot I like here. Where to start? The jacket. Very nice. I've been developing a preference for three buttons now that I have a couple. The shoes are in my wheelhouse, too. And I think it's time I explored the world of the knit tie n


----------



## ArtVandalay

For what it's worth, Orgetorix, I'm really enjoying seeing your "business casual" outfits. That's a great looking jacket and tie.


----------



## halbydurzell

leisureclass said:


> Really like the look 44Blue.
> 
> Halby, beautiful stuff but I don't know about all of them together. I think that jacket and shirt with a plain tie, a knit for example, would be perfect. Or, how about a blue blazer with your uni-stripe and new tie? I guess I'm boring, but paisleys and plaids are awesome separately, but very hard to wear together.


No, you guys are right. In retrospect there should have been something solid in there. Which is also what I say when I'm in the bathroom the morning after...sorry. As Jay Sherman once said "Plaids and florals? PLeaassseeeee Dukey Duke."

The tie is from Lord & Taylor's kensington collection. It was made in England and I suspected ancient madder but it's most likely just a normal print.


----------



## andcounting

laetare sunday


----------



## Orgetorix

Flairball said:


> Nice stuff. There is a lot I like here. Where to start? The jacket. Very nice. I've been developing a preference for three buttons now that I have a couple. The shoes are in my wheelhouse, too. And I think it's time I explored the world of the knit tie n





ArtVandalay said:


> For what it's worth, Orgetorix, I'm really enjoying seeing your "business casual" outfits. That's a great looking jacket and tie.


Thanks, guys.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Blue pinstripe suit. White raised stripe french cuff, Mercury dime cuff links. Blue with yellow calligraphy Beijing tie Windsor knot. Black Testonis. Security badge.

The badge does nothing for the ensemble.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Flairball

Off to Orvis to stock up the fly box, grab lunch, and run a few errands.


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> BB0 15-31
> BB1 15-33
> BB2 15.5-34
> BB3 16-34
> BB4 16.5-35
> BB5 17-35


I've looked recently and the sizing is a bit different now... namely that BB3 is now 16-35. :icon_cheers:


----------



## jimw

These are Weejuns, correct? Dang, I quite like them - they look nicer than either the black or burgundy. Unfortunately, the brown model isn't carried in the same widths as the other two. Shame - Bass is the only maker I've found so far with shoes that can fit my feet. I wonder why brown is no longer common - it strikes me that most of the trad kids I knew in the '80s wore brown loafers.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, JAB, in a very subtle plaid, from the 80's
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Store label with no mention of the maker
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## oxford cloth button down

jimw - Thanks, you are correct they are Weejuns.


----------



## 44Blue

JAB SC and tie
Brooks BD


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Trip English

Ensiferous, I admire a lot of your jackets and your matching of colors and patterns, but I often think they could be a little longer in both the body and sleeve. The center button seems to be fairly high and the jacket is falling toward the very top of your thumb joint. I don't think there's too much sleeve, but I usually have much less poking out. I associate a 1/2' more with the french cuff crowd. Maybe it's the angle of the photograph?


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Blue pinstripe American cut suit, white French cuff shirt. BB rod style cuff links. Red tie, Windsor knot. Black Testoni ankle boots.


----------



## Ensiferous

Trip, thank you. Good points. That jacket's sleeves need letting-out, as do a few others. As to the body length being too short - maybe in a few cases, but one factor that throws things off is the exaggerated perpective angle of having a very wide angle lens just 2.5' in front of me which results in this weird barrel distortion effect. If one or both arms are even slightly forward, they look out of proportion. In any case, I will take heed your helpful suggestions.


----------



## Ensiferous

Here's a profile with a longer focal length, but yes, jacket body could use another 1.5"-2"? I don't want to shrink my already short-ish legs...


----------



## Trip English

I see what you mean. That profile pic shows things more accurately. I also understand the need to balance the overall proportions. I have a short leg issue myself.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today

SC, BB Fitzgerald
Pants, JAB flannel
Shirt, mini tattersall by mytailor.com
Wool Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


> Here's a profile with a longer focal length, but yes, jacket body could use another 1.5"-2"? I don't want to shrink my already short-ish legs...


Ensiferous, that shot makes a truly significant difference to your appearance.

I honestly thought you were a rather stout fellow but you're not at all. Presumably you will be discarding the unflattering wide-angle lens approach for future submissions?


----------



## Ensiferous

Shaver, indeed - the ease of setting a camera on a nearby piece of furniture and getting a wide shot comes with a downside, namely appearing to be heavier than one is. This unflattering phenomenon of wide angle optics is called "barrel distortion" with good reason. Get in someone's face with a 28mm equivalent lens and the subject will look like they have a massive nose and a tiny face. Maybe I'll have to move the imaging operationa outdoors and use the 50mm equiv. focal length.



Shaver said:


> Ensiferous, that shot makes a truly significant difference to your appearance.
> 
> I honestly thought you were a rather stout fellow but you're not at all. Presumably you will be discarding the unflattering wide-angle lens approach for future submissions?


----------



## Topsider

Speaking of "barrel distortion..."

Coat: PRL
Shirt: BB (it's pink, despite appearing washed-out in the photo)
Tie: LLB
Pants: PRL
Belt: LE
Shoes: Dexter
Bag: Filson


----------



## Tilton

Shaver said:


> Ensiferous, that shot makes a truly significant difference to your appearance.
> 
> I honestly thought you were a rather stout fellow but you're not at all. Presumably you will be discarding the unflattering wide-angle lens approach for future submissions?


I thought the same thing. Bravo, Ensiferous.


----------



## P Hudson

Shaver said:


> Ensiferous, that shot makes a truly significant difference to your appearance.
> 
> I honestly thought you were a rather stout fellow but you're not at all. Presumably you will be discarding the unflattering wide-angle lens approach for future submissions?


Quite right. I was rather surprised to see that shot.

I wore this the other night, trying to add a trad undertone to a festive evening: U of Sheffield robes by Edes and Ravenscroft (heavy wool robes don't suit the Australian climate very well) over BB navy sack, LE Hyde Pk ocbd, Sheffield tie (worn exactly once a year), charcoal trousers.

These are one my favourite shoes, AE with Vibram sole: I bought them several years ago (because they accommodate my orthotic) for the princely sum of $29. Can anyone comment on the dark creases in the ripple? Are they signs that the shoes are on their last legs, that they have been overpolished, or...? Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## P Hudson

Another day in a dying J Press sack, BB unistripe ocbd, fraying tie, LE khakis, AE shoes:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Topsider said:


> Speaking of "barrel distortion..."
> 
> Coat: PRL
> Shirt: BB (it's pink, despite appearing washed-out in the photo)
> Tie: LLB
> Pants: PRL
> Belt: LE
> Shoes: Dexter
> Bag: Filson


Fantastic!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.

P.Hudson - Thanks for sharing the robe pic. The trad undertones shine through.


----------



## Shaver

P Hudson said:


> Quite right. I was rather surprised to see that shot.
> 
> I wore this the other night, trying to add a trad undertone to a festive evening: U of Sheffield robes by Edes and Ravenscroft (heavy wool robes don't suit the Australian climate very well) over BB navy sack, LE Hyde Pk ocbd, Sheffield tie (worn exactly once a year), charcoal trousers.
> 
> These are one my favourite shoes, AE with Vibram sole: I bought them several years ago (because they accommodate my orthotic) for the princely sum of $29. Can anyone comment on the dark creases in the ripple? Are they signs that the shoes are on their last legs, that they have been overpolished, or...? Any advice would be appreciated.


Great gown! Very bold colour combination. Might I enquire as to the headgear which you are entitled to wear with that?

As to the shoes, a number of causes could be responsible but the simplest (and least concerning) would be an accumulation of polish in the fine lines. A leather cleaning product or even a cloth and plenty of elbow grease will perhaps rectify this.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

FiscalDean said:


> Today
> 
> Suit, JAB, in a very subtle plaid, from the 80's
> Shirt, JAB
> Tie, Store label with no mention of the maker
> Shoes, AE McAllister


The wider tie and lapel work well on you.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Light grey charcoal wool pants. BB black cotton turtleneck under grey, loose, cashmere sweater. Black leather belt. Brown testoni ankle boots. Friday casual for me, only the colors vary until the weather is much warmer.


----------



## teekayvee

Today - covering a (utterly inconsequential) EU summit in Brussels, with apologies for the bad quality:



Fairly soft-shouldered Brooksease coat
Vintage BB tie
BB Shirt
No-name square
Khaki-colored Bill's
Burgundy AE Clifton


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Trip English

You're right! At that angle you look 30lbs slimmer and the jacket fit now looks terrific.


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


>


That is such an improvement! I had always believed that you were showing a little too much cuff and also that the cutaway of your jacket fronts were unusually severe. It is now clear that this was just a distortion of the lens. As Trip says - the fit here looks terrific.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks Trip and Shaver. The greatest benefit of this forum is that regardless of your level, for the price of stepping forward, one can receive a complete sartorial diagnosis, down to the finest detail, from people who actually know what they are talking about.


----------



## 44Blue

I really like the vintage vibe of this lapel roll.


----------



## Flairball

Tonight is the first coaches meeting of the season (HS Rugby), which means a few drinks and telling lies with my mates.


----------



## 44Blue

Flairball, have fun tonight and remember this simple guideline when recounting bygone athletic feats: "The older I get, the better I was."


----------



## P Hudson

Shaver said:


> Great gown! Very bold colour combination. Might I enquire as to the headgear which you are entitled to wear with that?
> 
> As to the shoes, a number of causes could be responsible but the simplest (and least concerning) would be an accumulation of polish in the fine lines. A leather cleaning product or even a cloth and plenty of elbow grease will perhaps rectify this.


My robes came with a black mortar board, but thankfully in our more casual Australian environment we don't wear any headgear.

Thanks for your comment about the shoes. The optimist in me has decided that a buildup of polish must be the cause and that they have many years left.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Flannel blazer, Southwick
Flannel pants, Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Hamilton in cordovan


----------



## Trip English

Jacket: Polo II
Shirt: BB Trad Fit OCBD
Tie: RL
Belt: Leather Man Ltd
Cords: Brooks Clark Fit
Shoes: BB LHS
Floors: What I can only imagine were years of relentless abuse


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


>


I'm not sure of it's just because you're leaning back and distorting the angle, but the button stance on that jacket looks unflatteringly high.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip English

Must be the lean back. The button's about 1.5" above the navel.

Here's another shot, same jacket - I think it might also be the rise of the pants, which give an erroneous impression of my geography.


----------



## Shaver

Trip English said:


>


I *really* like this shot, it's very flattering. Rich colours in a subdued and moody atmosphere with subtle definition supplied by accentuation from side lighting, complimented a very natural pose. It looks like a still from an arty movie or even a high-fashion shoot. Good work Trip. :icon_smile:


----------



## Trip English

Thanks, Shaver. We're planning on having new floors installed over the summer. Until then I was going to explain to guests that I'd purchased the exact floors from the flat in the first scenes of Whithnail & I and spent an absolute fortune having them meticulously harvested and shipped thereby daring them to comment that from the shoe-moulding down I appear to live in an abandoned meth-lab.


----------



## 32rollandrock

Love the Boston terrier (or terror, as the case may be).



Trip English said:


> Thanks, Shaver. We're planning on having new floors installed over the summer. Until then I was going to explain to guests that I'd purchased the exact floors from the flat in the first scenes of Whithnail & I and spent an absolute fortune having them meticulously harvested and shipped thereby daring them to comment that from the shoe-moulding down I appear to live in an abandoned meth-lab.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> Must be the lean back. The button's about 1.5" above the navel.
> 
> Here's another shot, same jacket - I think it might also be the rise of the pants, which give an erroneous impression of my geography.


Definite improvement. The rise on the corduroys looks fine, but those chinos do look a bit like a cheap hotel. But that's your prerogative; you have less of a gut than I.


----------



## teekayvee

> Floors: What I can only imagine were years of relentless abuse


Sorry if I missed something - are you moving in or just replacing the floors? In any case, despite the abuse, those look gorgeous. Think of them as the flooring equivalent of 20-year-old Cordovans.


----------



## Himself

teekayvee said:


> Sorry if I missed something - are you moving in or just replacing the floors? In any case, despite the abuse, those look gorgeous. Think of them as the flooring equivalent of 20-year-old Cordovans.


Ha! I was thinking the same thing, "like cordovans" -- and often they can be cleaned up as such. I've cleaned up a lot of wood -- on boats and in houses -- and been very pleased with the result. However most people want more of "a sure thing" after spending so much time and money.


----------



## conductor

From the other day


----------



## Trip English

At the risk of turning this into a "what are you walking on today" thread, I would be well pleased to deal with the floors as I find them, unfortunately (and this is barely detectable due to my poor quality camera) the floor transitions at both end of this room from hardwood to just panels plywood subfloor representing the original footprint of the house (built somewhere around 1905) and the newer footprint (ca. 1985 or so) which we believe had always been carpeted. Continuing the original floor wasn't even an option as it would never be able to match no matter how much we worked on the original portion.


----------



## Topsider

^ If they're that bad, it's probably better (and cheaper) to just replace 'em. With four dogs, they'll have plenty of "character" again soon enough.


----------



## conductor

I've posted this before, but I like it so much here it is again - my son in the cardigan my mom knitted for him.


----------



## Trip English

^Like


----------



## Flairball

Trip English said:


> ^Like


x2

Very nice.


----------



## MDP

First post, sorry for the poor quality...

Ratio OCBD - White
Brooks Brothers Shetland - Purple/Burgundy (complete with some weird bunching to see the belt)
RL Rugby Bridle Leather belt
Timex Weekender + khaki strap
Some very non-trad chinos...
Sperry's (not pictured)
Commercial for 'The Hobbit' on TV???


----------



## Trip English

I like that color purple. A lot. 

You only lifted the front of the sweater to show off the belt, right?


----------



## Topsider

MDP said:


> Some very non-trad chinos...


Really...? Do tell.


----------



## MDP

Trip English said:


> I like that color purple. A lot.
> 
> You only lifted the front of the sweater to show off the belt, right?


That is entirely correct.

I really like the color as well. I managed to snag one of last ones before they sold out online.



Topsider said:


> Really...? Do tell.


Unfortunately, they're not excitingly non-trad, just low rise and too slim.


----------



## rsgordon

I have a weakness for chinos. My mother consistently ribs me for falling asleep in them. She doesn't understand our relationship. Don't put yours down!


----------



## teekayvee

Me today:





Colony Square tweed
BB university stripe OCBD
RLPL knit tie
no-name square (only realized on the picture that it was folded wrong)
Bill's 
AE chukkas

Trip: really nice digs you got there.
Conductor: solid work - both the coat and the kid.


----------



## Shaver

teekayvee said:


> Me today:


Great looking jacket. The stripe on the shirt is the same gauge as the herringbone weave though, creating visual conflict.

I like the casual stuff of the pocket square - it definitely doesn't appear to be 'folded wrong'.


----------



## FiscalDean

Stirling, thank you for the input


----------



## 44Blue

Winter won't seem to let go..dressed accordingly.



Bean sweater
JAB BD
Pendleton wool tie


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Bryon


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## 44Blue

leisureclass said:


>


great knit tie, leisureclass.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig. 
















I'll swap out the shoes for wellies when I take the dog out for a spin around the pond.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

LC - I will echo 44Blue, great tie.


----------



## Shaver

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.


Flairball, you look so perfectly at ease, so natural, in your choice of clothes. I cannot imagine anything else suiting you better.


----------



## teekayvee

Shaver said:


> Great looking jacket. The stripe on the shirt is the same gauge as the herringbone weave though, creating visual conflict.


Thanks for the input, Shaver. There was something that I couldn't quite put my finger on but that troubled me this morning. Now I know what it was.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Pardon the pic quality--from this weekend.

Ralph Lauren jacket
Brooks Brother blue university stripe
Ralph Lauren tie
Banana Republic chinos (I know, I know...)
Not shown--Ralph Lauren Marlow penny loafers


----------



## Topsider

^ Great jacket! Details...?


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Topsider said:


> ^ Great jacket! Details...?


Yes, sorry:
Ralph Lauren jacket
Brooks Brother blue university stripe
Ralph Lauren tie
Banana Republic chinos (I know, I know...)
Not shown--Ralph Lauren Marlow penny loafers


----------



## Roycru

St. Patrick's Day-Brooks tweed jacket, shirt and tie, Hilfiger sweater vest, Hermes pocket square, J. Crew green cord trousers with embroidered Irish Setters, and AE Strandmoks with green laces


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Roycru, you are the absolute coolest. I like the shooz more in real life than on the AE website, too.


----------



## Roycru

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Roycru, you are the absolute coolest. I like the shooz more in real life than on the AE website, too.


Thank you very much. I also posted a close-up of the Strandmoks over on the shoe thread. They have rubber soles, which is important for me. I have no idea why anyone keeps buying shoes with leather soles, and idea whose time has past. Rubber soles are so much safer as well as being moisture-proof.

I bought some other colors laces. The Strandmoks came with green laces and tan laces, but I also bought some orange laces and some pink laces.

Thanks Again.....


----------



## teekayvee

Roycru said:


> Thank you very much. I also posted a close-up of the Strandmoks over on the shoe thread. They have rubber soles, which is important for me. I have no idea why anyone keeps buying shoes with leather soles, and idea whose time has past. Rubber soles are so much safer as well as being moisture-proof.


Great outfit, Roycru.
I, for one, prefer leather soles because I like the way they feel when I walk. Difficult to describe but I feel more spring in my step. The drawback, as you're hinting, is that they're slippery on wet surfaces. I live in a neighborhood with cobblestones and walk to the subway every morning, so they're a no-no in winter.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Roycru said:


> Thank you very much. I also posted a close-up of the Strandmoks over on the shoe thread. They have rubber soles, which is important for me. I have no idea why anyone keeps buying shoes with leather soles, and idea whose time has past. Rubber soles are so much safer as well as being moisture-proof.
> 
> I bought some other colors laces. The Strandmoks came with green laces and tan laces, but I also bought some orange laces and some pink laces.
> 
> Thanks Again.....


I'm not too bothered by leather soles, but I can see where you're coming from. My inclination is to treat leather-soled shoes as purely for easy days -- and I'll never understand why some manufacturers add a shiny finish. If I wanted ice skates, I'd find a skating rink.

Pink laces will be really cool. On the website, I didn't really "get" the green sole insert, but it's much less noticeable IRL.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Roycru - Great cords!


----------



## Jovan

Rubber soled dress shoes (a contradiction to many an iGent) should have Dainite soles or something like them. They'll remain as dressy looking with the benefits of rubber. They don't look terrible if someone happens to see the bottom of your shoes, either.


----------



## Roycru

Thank you, Oxford Cloth Button Down. Over on your blog, you have some Brooks Brothers catalog illustrations. I think that I might be one of the few people who post in this group who is often wearing Brooks Brothers jackets from the '60's and '70's. The brown tweed jacket (with welted edges and patch pockets) that I am wearing in my most recent post is part of a three piece "Sport Suit" that I bought at the Brooks Brothers store on the corner of Post and Grant in San Francisco in 1965.

Jovan is correct about Dainite. Unfortunately, such shoes are more common in the UK than in the USA, and seldom, if ever, in the equivalent of a US 8 1/2 4e or US 9 3e. (Yes, I have feet like a duck.) I either have TOPY sole protectors put on, or buy the AE for Brooks shoes, that come with partial rubber soles. My AE Flagstaffs came with a wonderful Vibram lug sole, which I notice that AE now offers variations of (as a Special Order feature) on some of their other shoes.

Billax, you probably had a more exciting St. Patrick's Day than I did. We were all home by 8:00pm after having Ramen (not even green Ramen). The choices around here are pretty much limited to every known type of Japanese food, with a little bit of Chinese or Korean food.


----------



## leisureclass

BB O.C.B.D., McGeorge V-neck, Ralphie tie, Jos B Sack, Bean flannel lined, Bean Boots, Woolrich 60/40 (Hanna flat cap not show)


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


> BB O.C.B.D., McGeorge V-neck, Ralphie tie, Jos B Sack, Bean flannel lined, Bean Boots, Woolrich 60/40 (Hanna flat cap not show)


Superb, from head to foot!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> !


I love these colors and patterns. Great tie, too!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, ancient JAB flannel
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks St. C. Great looks all around guys.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, absolutely nothing special, but a decent part in my hair I guess 

ST. Columba - Thanks.

Roycru - Thanks for sharing and I hope that you enjoyed my blog while you were there.


----------



## Jovan

leisureclass: Like it all except the Bean Boots. I wouldn't wear them with a sport coat and tie.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

I'm digging it!!

I bet I could walk into my closet now and pull out every essential item for an homage;


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> I bet I could walk into my closet now and pull out every essential item for an homage;


That sounds like a challenge. Let's see it!


----------



## Jovan

Challenge accepted.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the compliment Jovan. I guess I'll just say there there are lots of things one can do in New England that maybe you can't do in NM while wearing a tie, nantucket reds come to mind.


----------



## Jovan

Hey now, I'd do it. That shade of red actually seems well suited for the high desert...

The nature of things like Bean Boots and Top-Siders make them ill-suited for wearing with a sport coat and tie, IMO.


----------



## BiffBiffster

Jovan said:


> Hey now, I'd do it. That shade of red actually seems well suited for the high desert...
> 
> The nature of things like Bean Boots and Top-Siders make them ill-suited for wearing with a sport coat and tie, IMO.


In the not too distant past, you've posted pictures of yourself in a jacket and boat shoes. And you're been doing the sartorial jag for how long?


----------



## Trad-ish

I'm afraid, at the very least, I'd be missing the receding hairline and glasses. Damn my mutt genes!


----------



## Jovan

BiffBiffster said:


> In the not too distant past, you've posted pictures of yourself in a jacket and boat shoes. And you're been doing the sartorial jag for how long?


You're absolutely right, I did it before and no longer do. I simply don't like the look anymore and find it incongruous.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trad-ish said:


> I'm afraid, at the very least, I'd be missing the receding hairline and glasses. Damn my mutt genes!


I'm 20, and have both. Don't sweat it. :icon_viking:

I could do that look, though my Bean mocs won't fit without socks.


----------



## Bjorn

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> Hey now, I'd do it. That shade of red actually seems well suited for the high desert...
> 
> The nature of things like Bean Boots and Top-Siders make them ill-suited for wearing with a sport coat and tie, IMO.


For commuting in bad weather, I'll wear bean boots with that, but otherwise not. Top-Siders I'm not completely averse to, since the blazer is fairly naval. It's not incongruous then, I mean.


----------



## Jovan

I thought we were talking about sport coats worn with ties. I have indeed done that in the past, but now I'll skip the tie if wearing boat shoes since I feel it's a step too far.

But I've derailed the discussion enough as it is!


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I'm surprised this passed without comment. It masterfully captures the relaxed confidence that is supposed to lie at the heart of TNSIL. One of my favorite pics.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. After looking at the pic above I guess this is a common stance for me.

Cords - LE
Tie - DH Peer LTD
OCBD - J.Press Flap pocket
SC - Roderick St. John's

P.Hudson - I take that as a great compliment coming from a man with such great style.


----------



## 44Blue

P Hudson said:


> I'm surprised this passed without comment. It masterfully captures the relaxed confidence that is supposed to lie at the heart of TNSIL. One of my favorite pics.


100% agreement with P Hudson's eloquent assessment


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

It's the first day of spring!

BB blazer and OCBD 
Flannels MTM by local tailor
PS by mainebows.com 
Capps shoes (the Goodyear welted, vibram soled ones - take note roycru)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flairball

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. After looking at the pic above I guess this is a common stance for me.
> 
> Cords - LE
> Tie - DH Peer LTD
> OCBD - J.Press Flap pocket
> SC - Roderick St. John's
> 
> P.Hudson - I take that as a great compliment coming from a man with such great style.


Nice cords. I like that color.


----------



## Flairball

Today's attempt. Trying to find a way to rock the cranberry cords.


----------



## Topsider

Today's getup:

Jacket: 2B sack from Corbin (thrifted)
Shirt: BB
Tie: Talbot's for Men (not Robert Talbott) - weird, I know.
Pants: RL
Shoes: Vibram-soled penny loafers from Sperry
Bag: Filson


----------



## williamson

P Hudson said:


> I'm surprised this passed without comment. It masterfully captures the relaxed confidence that is supposed to lie at the heart of TNSIL. One of my favorite pics.


Not sure what TNSIL means, but agree emphatically with the general sense of your comment. A truly great look from OCBD!


----------



## Jovan

Traditional Natural Shoulder Ivy League


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Today's attempt. Trying to find a way to rock the cranberry cords.


Flairball: You knocked todays offering right out of the park...fantastic! :thumbs-up:


----------



## conductor




----------



## Flairball

Thanks, Eagle. I was advised to not wear those cords with blue, but I thought the brown hues of the jacket mellowed everything, so I went with it. 

Topsider, nice rig. I'm not crazy about that type of shirt, but the whole thing looks good. 

Conductor, that bowtie is hot.


----------



## arkirshner

conductor said:


>


Very good effort. Your jacket, shirt, tie, sweater, socks and shoes are well put together. If you want a stripe shirt, a wider bengal stripe would be better as closely spaced narrow stripes are too dressy and the entire ensemble deserves dressier cords like these: https://www.cordings.co.uk/menswear/trousers/corduroy Add a pocket square for extra credit.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

eagle2250 said:


> Flairball: You knocked todays offering right out of the park...fantastic! :thumbs-up:


+1

The patch pockets on that houndstooth! I have a jacket of similar tweed and never get to wear it in FL.


----------



## Jovan

I approve of all the looks on this page so far. Good work, gents.

Here's my own meagre contribution today.














































Brooks Brothers popover (Courtesy of our own Steve Smith)
Timex Weekender strap
J. Crew surcingle
Lands' End Casual Chino
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## Pentheos

I can't shake the feeling that a popover is really a nightshirt.


----------



## Jovan

A nightshirt would be past one's knees. These are how shirts were made prior to the 20th century. Coworkers today asked me what was up with my "polo shirt but not". :icon_smile_big:

It's my first and I really like it apart from the tiny Clifford collar. Easily overlooked since it's a sport shirt, but still.


----------



## Topsider

^ I like the popover.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks!


----------



## eagle2250

I would certainly second the +1 on the "Popover." Should I ever be so fortunate as to find one in one of the local haberdasheries, it shall be mine...assuming a proper fit, of course! But alas, the ten pound pot roast I have stored just above my waistline would make for a rather bizzare picture! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Topsider

Flairball said:


> I'm not crazy about that type of shirt


What, a university stripe? This, from a guy who wears cranberry cords...? They make one in red, too. 

Personally, I really like a university stripe OCBD with wide-wale cords. There's a subtle marriage of verticality that works very nicely without being too "stripey." The broken bone herringbone melds with the variable texture of the not-quite-repp striped tie in a similar fashion.

I actually didn't think that hard about it before getting dressed. It was more like, "Yeah, that looks OK."


----------



## Tilton

Pentheos said:


> I can't shake the feeling that a popover is really a nightshirt.


I'm on the fence between nightshirt and work shirt. The latter is mostly due to the fact that I own two popovers of the Orvis Malpai variety (those are the _only _popovers I own), which are more at home tucked into waders or accessorized with a chainsaw than sitting around a conference table.


----------



## Roycru

Jovan said:


> A nightshirt would be past one's knees. These are how shirts were made prior to the 20th century. Coworkers today asked me what was up with my "polo shirt but not". :icon_smile_big:
> 
> It's my first and I really like it apart from the tiny Clifford collar. Easily overlooked since it's a sport shirt, but still.


Many years ago, when I used to order shirts from Brooks Brothers, for some now forgotten reasons, I always ordered shirts with Clifford collars, as well as semi-tapered bodies, no pleat in back, two pockets, and in various sorts of red and blue stripes on a white ground.


----------



## Pentheos

I can't shake the feeling that a popover is really ugly.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Camelhair SC, JAB from the 80's
Pants, JAB flannel
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, JAB
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## oxford cloth button down

conductor said:


>


Really nice use of color and texture. Who makes the cords?

Jovan - I like the popover. I used to have a short sleeved madras popover from PRL in the late 90's. I loved it.


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> I would certainly second the +1 on the "Popover." Should I ever be so fortunate as to find one in one of the local haberdasheries, it shall be mine...assuming a proper fit, of course! But alas, the ten pound pot roast I have stored just above my waistline would make for a rather bizzare picture! :thumbs-up:


Glad it's got some support here.

Not local, but what about Cable Car Clothiers? They make popovers in a full cut, last I checked.



Topsider said:


> What, a university stripe? This, from a guy who wears cranberry cords...? They make one in red, too.
> 
> Personally, I really like a university stripe OCBD with wide-wale cords. There's a subtle marriage of verticality that works very nicely without being too "stripey." The broken bone herringbone melds with the variable texture of the not-quite-repp striped tie in a similar fashion.
> 
> I actually didn't think that hard about it before getting dressed. It was more like, "Yeah, that looks OK."


You did just fine if you ask me. 



Tilton said:


> I'm on the fence between nightshirt and work shirt. The latter is mostly due to the fact that I own two popovers of the Orvis Malpai variety (those are the _only _popovers I own), which are more at home tucked into waders or accessorized with a chainsaw than sitting around a conference table.


Luckily I never find myself sitting around conference tables, just a computer desk. This place is business casual at the lowest rung of the term.



Roycru said:


> Many years ago, when I used to order shirts from Brooks Brothers, for some now forgotten reasons, I always ordered shirts with Clifford collars, as well as semi-tapered bodies, no pleat in back, two pockets, and in various sorts of red and blue stripes on a white ground.


Interesting. If you don't mind my asking, how long ago was this? The Clifford collar introduced in the '50s (not sure when it was discontinued) is definitely different from the Clifford collar of today. The points on this one are barely 2.5" long, whereas an old ad from the '60s I saw on this forum specified 3". Basically like the button-down collar Ratio Clothing makes, but with a back button.



Pentheos said:


> I can't shake the feeling that a popover is really ugly.


Hey, more for me!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Really nice use of color and texture. Who makes the cords?
> 
> Jovan - I like the popover. I used to have a short sleeved madras popover from PRL in the late 90's. I loved it.


Thanks. Used to?! If it disintegrated already, I give my condolences.

Anyways, here's today's look. You think it'll go over well with my coworkers?


----------



## Doctor Damage

Pentheos said:


> I can't shake the feeling that a popover is really a nightshirt.


Me too. There was probably a reason why men stopped wearing them (and it wasn't because BB decided to stop selling them).


Jovan said:


> These are how shirts were made prior to the 20th century.


That's no reason to wear them today. But to those who enjoy them, enjoy them!


----------



## Jovan

I wasn't giving that as a reason, just stating it as fact. Why is it okay to wear a polo shirt and not this? Genuinely curious.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spring, allegedly.

https://postimg.org/image/p8fp3i29b/


----------



## Timeisaperception

Jovan said:


> I wasn't giving that as a reason, just stating it as fact. Why is it okay to wear a polo shirt and not this? Genuinely curious.


Jovan, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping you didn't nab the medium. My only popover is a mid century offering from a Phelps Terkel that needs to be tapered and trimmed up, but I do enjoy the look. To me, it's a happy medium between a polo shirt and a full placket dress shirt, and just emits a kind of 'casual cool' vibe.

Also, this thread is looking as sharp as a box of tacks.


----------



## rsgordon

This isn't the "I am planning on replacing every shirt in my wardrobe with a popover" thread. Jovan, I don't care to ever wear one but who cares. It looks like you have found your own go to hell closet addition.


----------



## P Hudson

I ordered a madras popover a year or two ago. I sent it back immediately. It was the first (but not last) time I thought to myself, "I'm too old to wear this". Maybe I felt like it was too trendy or something, I don't remember. So I say, wear them as long as you can, and enjoy. Life's too short to not have a bit of fun.


----------



## Spin Evans

Patrick06790 said:


> Spring, allegedly.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/p8fp3i29b/


Those papers coordinate well with your pocket square. Next level stuff right there.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spin Evans said:


> Those papers coordinate well with your pocket square. Next level stuff right there.


Eh?

I was shooting these kids on World Water Day. The idea was to trudge to the river from the grade school (about half a mile), fill buckets and milk jugs and whatnot, and then trudge back. Once back at school they measured how much they had, compared to what the UN says someone needs per day.

I got one of the adults to shoot me in my rumpled working glory.

Damn cold out too. These Harris tweed pants come in handy.

https://postimg.org/image/b73phxypb/


----------



## Spin Evans

Patrick06790 said:


> Eh?
> 
> I was shooting these kids on World Water Day. The idea was to trudge to the river from the grade school (about half a mile), fill buckets and milk jugs and whatnot, and then trudge back. Once back at school they measured how much they had, compared to what the UN says someone needs per day.
> 
> I got one of the adults to shoot me in my rumpled working glory.
> 
> Damn cold out too. These Harris tweed pants come in handy.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/b73phxypb/


I was referring to the notepad in your jacket pocket and how some Italian gentleman might think it was a brilliant sartorial move...it was a less than well-crafted attempt at humor. :icon_pale:


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> Spring, allegedly.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/p8fp3i29b/


Looking good as always, Patrick. This stuff comes so naturally to you. Trouser inseam could maybe be taken up a smidge?



Timeisaperception said:


> Jovan, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping you didn't nab the medium. My only popover is a mid century offering from a Phelps Terkel that needs to be tapered and trimmed up, but I do enjoy the look. To me, it's a happy medium between a polo shirt and a full placket dress shirt, and just emits a kind of 'casual cool' vibe.
> 
> Also, this thread is looking as sharp as a box of tacks.


The Medium is all yours. Agreed, you could wear them anywhere a polo shirt or sport shirt would work.



P Hudson said:


> I ordered a madras popover a year or two ago. I sent it back immediately. It was the first (but not last) time I thought to myself, "I'm too old to wear this". Maybe I felt like it was too trendy or something, I don't remember. So I say, wear them as long as you can, and enjoy. Life's too short to not have a bit of fun.


Oh, pshaw! It's an old-ish style that came back in fashion for a short time. I have no doubt that the one I got from Steve Smith was overstock that didn't sell. Personally, I think you'd look great in one. But to each their own.


----------



## bigwordprof

I think the popover looks really good on Jovan and has a unique quality to it. That's just my opinion.


----------



## conductor

oxford cloth button down said:


> Really nice use of color and texture. Who makes the cords?


Thank you. The cords are J Crew.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## rsgordon

Ensiferous, that is one sharp look. That is pretty much how I envision trying to make myself look. From the first picture I thought whoa that is one formal tie but clearly the texture and pattern up close brings it all together.


----------



## conductor

arkirshner said:


> Very good effort. Your jacket, shirt, tie, sweater, socks and shoes are well put together. If you want a stripe shirt, a wider bengal stripe would be better as closely spaced narrow stripes are too dressy and the entire ensemble deserves dressier cords like these: https://www.cordings.co.uk/menswear/trousers/corduroy Add a pocket square for extra credit.


Thank you for the feedback. The shirt actually has horizontal and vertical stripes, but it is hard to tell on the picture. From a few feet away it appears a pale yellow. Some very nice cords in the link you provided.


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan said:


> Looking good as always, Patrick. This stuff comes so naturally to you. Trouser inseam could maybe be taken up a smidge?


No, actually they're a little short. I lost some weight so they keep slipping down. Nice problem to have.


----------



## Roycru

Jovan asked (about the shirts that I used to get at Brooks Brothers)....

"Interesting. If you don't mind my asking, how long ago was this? The Clifford collar introduced in the '50s (not sure when it was discontinued) is definitely different from the Clifford collar of today. The points on this one are barely 2.5" long, whereas an old ad from the '60s I saw on this forum specified 3". Basically like the button-down collar Ratio Clothing makes, but with a back button."

It was in the late '60's and early '70's......and (oddly enough) I also used to order the shorts with a beck collar button. In case anyone is wondering why I ordered the shirts with two pockets, it's because when I wore a vest I used all four pockets. When I wasn't wearing a vest, I still needed the four pockets. What went in the top two vest pockets went into the two shirt pockets. My watch and chain, which went into the two bottom vest pockets, went into the watch pocket that used to come as a standard feature (along with the belt buckle holder thing) on Brooks Brothers trousers.

Whilst on the subject of things that I ordered at Brooks Brothers, in 1976 I ordered two special order suits, having (for some also now forgotten reason) that I wanted some English style suits, so the suits have two buttons, 4" lapels, working sleeve buttons (with three buttons), and waist suppression. I will wear one of them soon, post a picture, and give everyone a good laugh.

Whilst on the subject of popovers (which I think are bloody marvelous), we should all remember that when almost all shirts were popovers, they were nearly always worn with a vest. (Yes, I know that back then they also had detachable collars and cuffs.)


----------



## Topsider

Great post! I'd love to see a pic of you in that suit.


----------



## Roycru

I will wear one of the suits (probably the navy pin stripe one, the other one is black) sometime soon. In the meantime, I remembered that I still had one of the Clifford collar shirts (a black and blue on white graph check that I hardly ever wore) around someplace. I found it, and to give Jovan an exact answer about how long Clifford collar points were in the '60's and '70's (2 1/2"), I took a picture of the shirt (also showing the two pockets)......


----------



## Trip English

Heading out the door. Clothes are all home-made. Very trad.


----------



## rsgordon

What is on your head..? I find it enough to barely look at the rest of you seriously.


----------



## Trip English

A hat.


----------



## Jovan

bigwordprof said:


> I think the popover looks really good on Jovan and has a unique quality to it. That's just my opinion.


Thanks.



Ensiferous said:


>


I never considered getting a patterned knit until now. Nice work.



Patrick06790 said:


> No, actually they're a little short. I lost some weight so they keep slipping down. Nice problem to have.


I stand corrected. Congrats on the weight loss. 



Roycru said:


> Jovan asked (about the shirts that I used to get at Brooks Brothers)....
> 
> "Interesting. If you don't mind my asking, how long ago was this? The Clifford collar introduced in the '50s (not sure when it was discontinued) is definitely different from the Clifford collar of today. The points on this one are barely 2.5" long, whereas an old ad from the '60s I saw on this forum specified 3". Basically like the button-down collar Ratio Clothing makes, but with a back button."
> 
> It was in the late '60's and early '70's......and (oddly enough) I also used to order the shorts with a beck collar button. In case anyone is wondering why I ordered the shirts with two pockets, it's because when I wore a vest I used all four pockets. When I wasn't wearing a vest, I still needed the four pockets. What went in the top two vest pockets went into the two shirt pockets. My watch and chain, which went into the two bottom vest pockets, went into the watch pocket that used to come as a standard feature (along with the belt buckle holder thing) on Brooks Brothers trousers.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of things that I ordered at Brooks Brothers, in 1976 I ordered two special order suits, having (for some also now forgotten reason) that I wanted some English style suits, so the suits have two buttons, 4" lapels, working sleeve buttons (with three buttons), and waist suppression. I will wear one of them soon, post a picture, and give everyone a good laugh.
> 
> Whilst on the subject of popovers (which I think are bloody marvelous), we should all remember that when almost all shirts were popovers, they were nearly always worn with a vest. (Yes, I know that back then they also had detachable collars and cuffs.)


Interesting. Thanks for the story.



Roycru said:


> I will wear one of the suits (probably the navy pin stripe one, the other one is black) sometime soon. In the meantime, I remembered that I still had one of the Clifford collar shirts (a black and blue on white graph check that I hardly ever wore) around someplace. I found it, and to give Jovan an exact answer about how long Clifford collar points were in the '60's and '70's (2 1/2"), I took a picture of the shirt (also showing the two pockets)......


Ah, so the points are just as long as the modern Clifford, but the collar band is higher to compensate. The band on mine is rather short.


----------



## Brio1

Trip English said:


> A hat.


Yes, this smacks too much of a schoolboy and how would one expect to be taken seriously ? (Excepting the hat, the ensemble is in keeping with manly comportment.) And why cock the brim upon your head? It would best left to a sporting endeavor.


----------



## Dave

Another one of my infrequent postings in this thread . . . .



















LL Bean OCBD
Old Navy chinos
Wrangler belt
8" Bean Boots
SmartWool hiking socks (not shown)


----------



## Trip English

Brio1 said:


> Yes, this smacks too much of a schoolboy and how would one expect to be taken seriously ? (Excepting the hat, the ensemble is in keeping with manly comportment.) And why cock the brim upon your head? It would best left to a sporting endeavor.


Pretty standard way to wear a hat.


----------



## Topsider

Stopped at Goodwill after church. Didn't find anything, but popped into one of the dressing rooms to snap this pic.

I dressed for Spring, but it's 40 degrees and sleeting today.

J. Press blazer
BB pinpoint OCBD and bow tie
RL oxblood calfskin belt and stone Philip pants
Sebago Cayman II sans socks


----------



## xcubbies

How do you keep it on your head in a strong wind?


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Brio1 said:


> Yes, this smacks too much of a schoolboy and how would one expect to be taken seriously ? (Excepting the hat, the ensemble is in keeping with manly comportment.) And why cock the brim upon your head? It would best left to a sporting endeavor.


I'm going to agree with this. Baseball caps are rather juvenile. Wearing one casually might be excusable, but a baseball cap with a jacket and a tie is terribly common.

Get a few flat caps. They are just as comfortable as baseball caps and look much better.

Murphy of Ireland makes very nice ones. I have a couple of tweed caps for when it's cold and linen caps for when it's warm.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

It's a week into spring, and still, wool rules.

Really liking Topsider's bow tie.


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> Baseball caps are rather juvenile.


Uh-huh. Let's see if you still say that after you've gone bald.


----------



## Trip English

xcubbies said:


> How do you keep it on your head in a strong wind?


Dunno. Just stays there.


----------



## Trip English

L-feld said:


> I'm going to agree with this. Baseball caps are rather juvenile. Wearing one casually might be excusable, but a baseball cap with a jacket and a tie is terribly common.
> 
> Get a few flat caps. They are just as comfortable as baseball caps and look much better.
> 
> Murphy of Ireland makes very nice ones. I have a couple of tweed caps for when it's cold and linen caps for when it's warm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Don't care for those caps. Maybe if I were barrel chested gillie somewhere in the highlands and saw more sheep than women, but they're generally unflattering. I'm content to be common in this regard.

Surprised that a ball cap is getting so much press. Good thing I didn't put on my dungaree trousers or wear brown in town. (-;


----------



## Brio1

Trip English said:


> Pretty standard way to wear a hat.


Is Trip English a "standard" dresser? :icon_smile:


----------



## Trip English

In most ways, yes. Maybe my posts on the thread have skewed the perception of how I usually dress. Often it's the really unique outfit that I snap the picture of. Almost every day I'm wearing tan khakis, a pale blue shirt, repp tie, and a soft shouldered jacket. I used to wear more suits and more GTH stuff, but as the nature of my work has developed it makes less sense to dress up as often. So I sort of developed a style that was dressed up and down at the same time that works for me. I seldom wear a hat of any type except when there's a light rain and when I do I usually wear it the way I've always worn it: with the bill sticking up a little so the hat-head effect is reduced. It's not a fashion thing, just a way to keep my hair dry when I have too much to carry to hold an umbrella. 

If I was going to really wear hats I'd probably go in for something like the Filson packer hat or similar.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Don't care for those caps. Maybe if I were barrel chested gillie somewhere in the highlands and saw more sheep than women, but they're generally unflattering. I'm content to be common in this regard.


I concur.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Topsider said:


> Uh-huh. Let's see if you still say that after you've gone bald.


I'll just keep wearing my flat caps. Actually, if and when I go bald, i will probably feel sufficiently old to start wearing fedoras as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

I will never feel old enough to wear a fedora.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> Surprised that a ball cap is getting so much press.


It kind of spikes the baby on an otherwise nice outfit.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AncientMadder

I am pro ball cap. I've tried flat caps but feel too self conscious wearing them. Not a good look on younger guys, in my opinion.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Maybe it's because I came up in the punk/skinhead scene, but young guys wearing flat caps always seemed pretty normal. I see it all the time around baltimore.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flairball

L-feld said:


> I'm going to agree with this. Baseball caps are rather juvenile. Wearing one casually might be excusable, but a baseball cap with a jacket and a tie is terribly common.
> 
> Get a few flat caps. They are just as comfortable as baseball caps and look much better.
> 
> Murphy of Ireland makes very nice ones. I have a couple of tweed caps for when it's cold and linen caps for when it's warm.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


One could split the difference. I've got a herringbone tweed baseball cap that I wear frequently. Not with a jacket and tie, but more casually with a waxed cotton Barbour coat, for sure.


----------



## Trip English

Yeah, but Baltimore's full of pretty affected dudes. Or Lax-Bros.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> Yeah, but Baltimore's full of pretty affected dudes. Or Lax-Bros.


Actually, i think the lax Bros lean more towards the baseball cap and tie look.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

I didn't realize LAX Bros were known for wearing ties at all.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Topsider said:


> I didn't realize LAX Bros were known for wearing ties at all.


Hahahahahahahaha.

Well, when I was in high school, everyone on the lacrosse team had to wear a tie on game days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Billax

Trip English said:


> Yeah, but Baltimore's full of pretty affected dudes. Or Lax-Bros.


Here's the ultimate Lax Bro vid, starring Brantford Winstonworth.






It reminds me that Brantford's self delusions and delusions of grandeur show up everywhere, even on Trad clothing Forums. In fact, they seem to be exploding here.


----------



## rsgordon

You would think even the lax bros are smarter than natty boh


----------



## Flairball

Barrel chested? Maybe. Scottish ghillie seeing more sheep than women? No. Wearing a flat cap? Yup. Today's on the trail rig. Casual, and appropriate for a 2 1/2 hr hike. 









Now, back to my scotch.


----------



## Tilton

I'm with the ball cap camp on this one. Flat caps are not flattering to 90% of people who wear them under the age of 60 and are on the same level of fedoras.

Let's revisit this:


----------



## Himself

L-feld said:


> I'll just keep wearing my flat caps. Actually, if and when I go bald, i will probably feel sufficiently old to start wearing fedoras as well.


I love being bald -- no worries about keeping my hair dry. Or neat. Head warm, yes. Protected from the sun, always a battle.

I confess to wearing ball caps a lot in summer.


----------



## Himself

Tilton said:


> I'm with the ball cap camp on this one. Flat caps are not flattering to 90% of people who wear them under the age of 60 and are on the same level of fedoras.
> 
> Let's revisit this:


I always think of the Mike Damone character from Fast Times at Ridgemont High, and I'm not even sure that he wore one!


----------



## williamson

Trip English said:


> I seldom wear a hat of any type except when there's a light rain...It's not a fashion thing, just a way to keep my hair dry when I have too much to carry to hold an umbrella.





L-feld said:


> I'll just keep wearing my flat caps. Actually, if and when I go bald, i will probably feel sufficiently old to start wearing fedoras as well.





Flairball said:


> Wearing a flat cap? Yup. Today's on the trail rig. Casual, and appropriate for a 2 1/2 hr hike.





Tilton said:


> I'm with the ball cap camp on this one. Flat caps are not flattering to 90% of people who wear them under the age of 60 and are on the same level of fedoras.


Tilton - and those who have the same opinion as you do on this point - most of those who wear a flat cap or a trilby/fedora (excuse this clumsy expression, but trilby and fedora don't have the same meaning on opposite sides of the Atlantic) do so for practical reasons (as I hope the quotations above show) just as Trip wears his baseball cap for practical reasons.
Are you saying that younger men shouldn't even try out these classical styles? Cap and trilby/fedora only became associated with older men because it was the young who first discarded them many years ago. Do you disapprove of their possible rediscovery by younger men?


----------



## Flairball

williamson said:


> ........ do so for practical reasons (as I hope the quotations above show) just as Trip wears his baseball cap for practical reasons.


If by practical reason you mean, to keep your head warm, shade your eyes, and to add an element of style, they yes I have a reason. If you mean, to cover a bald spot, nope. No reason.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Too much snow to stand outside.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Barrel chested? Maybe. Scottish ghillie seeing more sheep than women? No. Wearing a flat cap? Yup. Today's on the trail rig. Casual, and appropriate for a 2 1/2 hr hike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, back to my scotch.


Flairball: You are looking good and definitely in your element...the great out-of doors! I do like the Ivy cap and do wear such caps, but alas, I must admit that I started wearing them at the age of 60+. Before that it was fedoras and baseball caps. Honestly I cannot say why I waited so long to wear Ivy caps. They are as convenient as a ball cap and do nicely keep the sun out of your eyes and one's hair (what may be left of it) in place and they do stem the loss of body heat through the top of one's head and they do look good on the head....Pretty sound arguments for wearing a cap/hat of any design in my book! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Sorry Tilton, I simply cannot agree. Flairball, unlike the kids you allude to who wear fedoras and flat caps with a t-shirt and jeans, looks pretty natural in it. He's not letting it wear him.


----------



## Flairball

Wearing a hat feels natural to me. Not all hats work, however. I have been careful to buy hats that look good on me, and try to wear them appropriately for the event, and the outfit.

Here is today's rig, with hat.


----------



## Tilton

I think you misunderstood. I did say 90%, and I meant it. Considering that this is a site full of folks dedicated and obsessed with style, the percentage of flat cap wearers on here that do not look ridiculous is disproportionately (although not absurdly) high. Flairball has a very tweedy countryside style, is probably a crack-shot with a 16 gage, is most likely twice the age of most of the scotch he drinks, and could also probably toss me onto a two story roof. The flat cap works for him. But, like I said, the flat cap does not work for most other wearers.



Jovan said:


> Sorry Tilton, I simply cannot agree. Flairball, unlike the kids you allude to who wear fedoras and flat caps with a t-shirt and jeans, looks pretty natural in it. He's not letting it wear him.


----------



## Tilton

williamson said:


> Tilton - and those who have the same opinion as you do on this point - most of those who wear a flat cap or a trilby/fedora (excuse this clumsy expression, but trilby and fedora don't have the same meaning on opposite sides of the Atlantic) do so for practical reasons (as I hope the quotations above show) just as Trip wears his baseball cap for practical reasons.
> Are you saying that younger men shouldn't even try out these classical styles? Cap and trilby/fedora only became associated with older men because it was the young who first discarded them many years ago. Do you disapprove of their possible rediscovery by younger men?


Williamson, I think you're wrong on this. Most guys of my generation (mid-20's to 30's) are not wearing flat caps or fedoras for practical reasons. I see you live in Europe, so maybe you don't see what I see, though. Most guys I see in flat caps are dressed about the same: skinny jeans ending 2" above shoes, short sleeved shirt, scarf, RayBan Wayfarer eyeglasses with non-prescription lenses, flat cap - this outfit is perfectly normal to see in mid-August in the swampy summer hell that is DC. I believe hipsters are actually impervious to weather. That or they really understand the meaning of "suffer for fashion". The other end of the spectrum has a whole host of young men who are completely uneducated on adult male clothing - like, jewel-tone dress shirts, J. Garcia ties (that's actually sort of a joke), pants 3-4" too long, I recently interviewed a guy only two years younger than I am who wore a tuxedo jacket with khakis (and a fedora). This is somewhat representative of the end of the spectrum opposite hipster - guys who should get at least a moderate understanding of the basics down before they go put on the fedora. There is a middle where it works, but you also have to be prepared to be lumped into either extreme.

I'm not saying don't try it, I'm just saying it probably won't work unless your style is one which would allow for flat caps. Yeah, I bought a wool "newsboy" cap from J Crew about 6 years ago. I had seen someone wear one and I thought that particular friend pulled it off. I did not. I later learned that most do not.

Again, I'm not talking about AAAC members here, I'm talking about the general male population.


----------



## Jovan

Tilton said:


> I think you misunderstood. I did say 90%, and I meant it. Considering that this is a site full of folks dedicated and obsessed with style, the percentage of flat cap wearers on here that do not look ridiculous is disproportionately (although not absurdly) high. Flairball has a very tweedy countryside style, is probably a crack-shot with a 16 gage, is most likely twice the age of most of the scotch he drinks, and could also probably toss me onto a two story roof. The flat cap works for him. But, like I said, the flat cap does not work for most other wearers.


Ah, I probably got confused because you felt the need to bring this up at all.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Heading out the door. Clothes are all home-made. Very trad.


Loser in the Huntz Hall look alike contest??


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Tilton said:


> Again, I'm not talking about AAAC members here, I'm talking about the general male population.


Tilton, I think you misunderstood. You see, I am talking about AAAC members. If you're going to hold yourself out as the sartorial Charlie Parker, then you've got live up to your own standards.

Baseball caps look just fine with a t shirt and jeans.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Loser in the Huntz Hall look alike contest??


I had to Google that. Looks like he likes to flip the brim up rather than wear it far back on his head.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Yes, I see what you mean.

Bazooka Joe then??


----------



## L-feld

Let me also add that baseball caps and bowties are perfectly acceptable. If you're Rick Nielsen.


----------



## Topsider

WouldaShoulda said:


> Yes, I see what you mean.
> 
> Bazooka Joe then??


No, he wore his off to the side.


----------



## L-feld

Not this guy, though


----------



## williamson

Tilton said:


> Most guys of my generation (mid-20's to 30's) are not wearing flat caps or fedoras for practical reasons. I see you live in Europe, so maybe you don't see what I see, though. Most guys I see in flat caps are dressed about the same: skinny jeans ending 2" above shoes, short sleeved shirt, scarf, RayBan Wayfarer eyeglasses with non-prescription lenses, flat cap - this outfit is perfectly normal to see in mid-August in the swampy summer hell that is DC. I believe hipsters are actually impervious to weather. That or they really understand the meaning of "suffer for fashion". The other end of the spectrum has a whole host of young men who are completely uneducated on adult male clothing - like, jewel-tone dress shirts, J. Garcia ties (that's actually sort of a joke), pants 3-4" too long, I recently interviewed a guy only two years younger than I am who wore a tuxedo jacket with khakis (and a fedora). This is somewhat representative of the end of the spectrum opposite hipster - guys who should get at least a moderate understanding of the basics down before they go put on the fedora. There is a middle where it works, but you also have to be prepared to be lumped into either extreme.


I take your point on this, as in this posting you specifically refer to men in their 20s and 30s. But the age-barrier in your original posting was 60; and as others posting in this thread have also done, I was alluding to AAAC members and should have said so precisely.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Topsider said:


> No, he wore his off to the side.


Yes, yes indeed.

Also, Trip is neither blonde nor monocular!!


----------



## Trip English

There's no such thing as bad publicity.

-The Sartorial Sun Ra


----------



## WouldaShoulda

See.

This is precisely why Trip is a gem and the other, far too tender, and oh so quick to offend, are d-bags!!


----------



## L-feld

Ummm, no. Maybe you missed this thread, but I'm the Sartorial Sun Ra.


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> See.
> 
> This is precisely why Trip is a gem and the other, far too tender, and oh so quick to offend, are d-bags!!


This observation has earned you a seat in my Jet Set Omniverse Arkistra.

Hopefully L-field won't object to earthlings channeling intergalactic rhythms.










Oh yeah, and I wore some clothes today. I couldn't get a good angle on my PING golf visor, but I wore it upside down anyways so you guys probably wouldn't like it. Guess you just can't handle my #menswear jazzhands.

Anyone have a good method for getting wrinkles out of ties. I hear (over the tss-tss-tss of the brush on the snare drum of my sartorial jazz improvisation) that water in any form is a no-no. I tried putting a stack of hats on it. No luck.


----------



## Trip English

Consider a ps.


----------



## L-feld

Trip English said:


> Consider a ps.


Do you think a white linen would be okay or do the sequins call for something less formal?


----------



## Trip English

L-feld said:


> Do you think a white linen would be okay or do the sequins call for something less formal?


So long as the size and reflectivity aren't too close you can safely do sequins. Otherwise lamé would suit.


----------



## Brio1

Perhaps we should hold a raffle for a gift card from Lids: https://www.lids.com/Yums :icon_jokercolor: (guffaws!)

Review:


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> Ummm, no. Maybe you missed this thread, but I'm the Sartorial Sun Ra.


Have you been introduced to John Waters? (I have a friend that could put you in touch.) :cool2:


----------



## L-feld

Brio1 said:


> Have you been introduced to John Waters? (I have a friend that could put you in touch.) :cool2:


In all my years hanging out with drag queens and hipsters, I've never actually met him.


----------



## Trip English

John Waters is a super nice guy.


----------



## leisureclass

^ https://gawker.com/5910898/we-picked-up-john-waters-hitchhiking-and-you-can-too


----------



## stcolumba

End of the day: rumpled and crumpled.


----------



## Topsider

^ Ah. Back to clothes. Looking good, even rumpled.

I have that tie, too! 

I might have that jacket, as well. Gloverall?


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> In all my years hanging out with drag queens and hipsters, I've never actually met him.






 :cool2:


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> ^ Ah. Back to clothes. Looking good, even rumpled.
> 
> I have that tie, too!
> 
> I might have that jacket, as well. Gloverall?


Thanks, Topsider! The duffle is by Original Montgomery.


----------



## Spin Evans

stcolumba said:


> End of the day: rumpled and crumpled.


That roll is _marvelous._


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> That roll is _marvelous._


Agreed, that collar roll is perfection. Also agree, it's good to get back to posts featuring "what are your wearing".


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, BB Golden Fleece
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Faberge
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## Topsider

Jacket: Orvis
Shirt: LE
Tie: BB
Pants: RL Philip
Shoes: Sebago Cayman II
Watch: Seiko 5

Mixing neutrals (charcoal, olive, navy) and patterns (stripe, windowpane, tweed) - oh, my. No, I didn't dress in the dark.









Stcolumba inspired me to wear this tie today.


----------



## CMDC

A few days worth...

BB bottle green flannel 3/2 sack
BB blue check bd
JPress tie
BB khakis
AE Sanford



















BB merino sweater---I have 3 of these in different colors and have found them to be absolutely fantastic. Grab one if you come across one thrifting. Great fit and they keep their shape w/a bit of spandex.
LE tattersal
LE moleskins










Burberry Donegal tweed
BB blue ocbd
BB wool tie
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Ensiferous

^CMDC, great combo with that Donegal.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Glad to see we are back to the clothes.

Ensif - Love that tie!

topsider - Nice mix.


----------



## teekayvee

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Terrific coat. Tad short?


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I think the fit on OCBD's jacket looks good, bit it's hard to say for sure without a full leg shot.

Here's today's rig. I'm a bit unsure of whether the colors actually work and I can't shake the feeling that the jacket and tie combo make me look like some Matthew Lesko-type infomercial spokesman for a Ponzi scheme. But I love the cheesiness.

PS, If anyone would like keep to buy some gold bars in preparation for the coming economic collapse, please pm me.

BB Blazer & OCBD 
Press khakis (newly tapered) 
LE tie
AE orthotic longwings

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

Hm... yeah, I'm afraid the yellow and green items do give me a Riddler sort of vibe. Separate, those pieces would work with other things. All together, not so much. A green blazer is unusual enough already that it attracts attention. It's something that needs to be brought back to earth a bit with sober colours as opposed to a bright yellow shirt, matching pocket square, and matching tie. I could imagine a blue/white OCBD and navy knit tie working with it. I'll admit to some bias though, as that's my favourite combination to wear with my green madras sport coat. A repp stripe tie with a navy background would also work well, I think.

Nice taper on the J. Press khakis and those shoes look pretty nice. Never would have guessed they were orthotics. (And makes me wish more people who need orthotic shoes knew about Allen Edmonds.)


----------



## Trip English

It would be nice if your slogan was embroidered on the bias. I would also save your navy emblematics for a brown, tan, or green sport coat (though I understand that they're worn very often with a blazer). I'd also probably hem those pants until that break at the knee was softened. I can't personally avoid some sort of knee break even with fuller cut pants since I cross my legs or crawl around fixing wires all day, but with no break and a fuller leg I can usually tame it to a large extent. I'd also like to see a more muscular puff on the PS, but with the number of confirmed PS no-thankyouers I'll take what I can get.

EDIT: At home on my personal computer I now see that that IS a green blazer and that the shirt is yellow. So I now agree with Jovan that there's a distinct Riddler vibe. Had you gone with a white PS w/ a TV fold and a white shirt that could be a base hit.


----------



## AncientMadder

CMDC said:


> BB merino sweater---I have 3 of these in different colors and have found them to be absolutely fantastic. Grab one if you come across one thrifting. Great fit and they keep their shape w/a bit of spandex.
> LE tattersal
> LE moleskins


The green and brown are a great pairing, CMDC.

I second your comments re: Brooks Brothers merino v-neck sweaters. I have a couple from thrift stores that are excellent (navy, brown) and another my parents gifted to me a decade ago (also brown) that's still holding strong.

They are great for wearing under jackets or alone when the weather is cool but not cool enough for shetland. The fit is nice and the spandex does seem to make a positive difference.


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> Jacket: Orvis
> Shirt: LE
> Tie: BB
> Pants: RL Philip
> Shoes: Sebago Cayman II
> Watch: Seiko 5
> 
> Mixing neutrals (charcoal, olive, navy) and patterns (stripe, windowpane, tweed) - oh, my. No, I didn't dress in the dark.
> 
> Stcolumba inspired me to wear this tie today.


 I really enjoy seeing this tie paired with this shirt. Excellent!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## FiscalDean

Today

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## oxford cloth button down

teekayvee said:


> Terrific coat. Tad short?


Maybe, 1/2-1 inch. It just covers my rear. I am pulling it up just a bit with my arms in this pic. It is a little longer than seen here.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> It would be nice if your slogan was embroidered on the bias. I would also save your navy emblematics for a brown, tan, or green sport coat (though I understand that they're worn very often with a blazer). I'd also probably hem those pants until that break at the knee was softened. I can't personally avoid some sort of knee break even with fuller cut pants since I cross my legs or crawl around fixing wires all day, but with no break and a fuller leg I can usually tame it to a large extent. I'd also like to see a more muscular puff on the PS, but with the number of confirmed PS no-thankyouers I'll take what I can get.
> 
> EDIT: At home on my personal computer I now see that that IS a green blazer and that the shirt is yellow. So I now agree with Jovan that there's a distinct Riddler vibe. Had you gone with a white PS w/ a TV fold and a white shirt that could be a base hit.


I've been struggling to make this jacket more versatile. Blue shirts look really bad with this jacket, and I feel like pink would look even more garish than the yellow.

Is ecru a safe bet?

I also can't seem to figure out what goes with yellow OCBD's. Anyone have any recommendations on that end?

Also, FWIW the break at the knees is because I was standing all knock kneed and my pants were falling down. The khakis technically have no break when at their proper height. I want to cut another inch from my waist before having them taken in. I can't seem to get my head around the idea of braces on khakis. I've only recently warmed up to wearing them with odd trousers.

I thought about having my wife retake the picture, but she thinks it's weird that I post pictures of myself on a forum and it's a struggle to even get her to take one.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> I've been struggling to make this jacket more versatile. Blue shirts look really bad with this jacket, and I feel like pink would look even more garish than the yellow. Is ecru a safe bet?


I'd stick with white, personally.



> I also can't seem to figure out what goes with yellow OCBD's. Anyone have any recommendations on that end?


Navy blazer and the right repp tie.



> I thought about having my wife retake the picture, but she thinks it's weird that I post pictures of myself on a forum and it's a struggle to even get her to take one.


 Get a tripod.


----------



## leisureclass

^ In general, non standard items (yellow or peach OCBDs, Green Blazers, etc.) work best when everything else is standard and plays it pretty safe.


----------



## rsgordon

Navy blazer with yellow OCBD is prime. Maybe thats the georgia tech coming out in me. I never wear pale yellow shirts though - it creates some kind of illusion that makes my skin look an odd color.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Topsider said:


> I'd stick with white, personally.


I thought white shirts worn with anything other than a grey suit were banned from this forum.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> I thought white shirts worn with anything other than a grey suit were banned from this forum.


No. You probably need to add a few people to your "ignore" list.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> Never would have guessed they were orthotics. (And makes me wish more people who need orthotic shoes knew about Allen Edmonds.)


Roycru knows.

I just ordered the new orthotic loafers as well. I'm excited. My cordovan shoes are going to get really lonely.

I wish they would bring back the Parliament, though. That shoe was amazing; it was basically an orthotic version of the strand. I know Orsini has a pair and I'm very jealous.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trip English

L-feld said:


> I've been struggling to make this jacket more versatile. Blue shirts look really bad with this jacket, and I feel like pink would look even more garish than the yellow.
> 
> Is ecru a safe bet?
> 
> I also can't seem to figure out what goes with yellow OCBD's. Anyone have any recommendations on that end?


I'd stick with white shirts (as has already been mentioned) with a green blazer.

I think Ecru has everything to do with coloring. It make me look swarthier and splotchier than I already am.

As for yellow, I think it looks good with the sleeves rolled up, collar open, tucked into chinos on a day off. Otherwise the BB yellow is too severe to be paired with anything more formal. Same with their pink. I often wish these two colors would be toned down, but once they start messing with these shirts they may not stop.


----------



## leisureclass

Andover Shop Tweed, Chipp Tie, Bean Ocbd
NS: Corbin brown flannels, Alden for BB tassels


----------



## AncientMadder

^ Nice. I'm guessing the Bean OCBD is not of recent vintage.


----------



## leisureclass

No, not with a collar like that and a flap pocket.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> I'd stick with white shirts (as has already been mentioned) with a green blazer.
> 
> I think Ecru has everything to do with coloring. It make me look swarthier and splotchier than I already am.
> 
> As for yellow, I think it looks good with the sleeves rolled up, collar open, tucked into chinos on a day off. Otherwise the BB yellow is too severe to be paired with anything more formal. Same with their pink. I often wish these two colors would be toned down, but once they start messing with these shirts they may not stop.


I wear my pink OCBD's with a navy blazer quite frequently, and I will stand by that one. I always assumed that was a pretty safe bet, actually.

I actually prefer ecru to white for my skin tone - white tends to wash me out a little bit, so i do look for chances to wear ecru. I wear it almost any time earth tones are involved. Usually not with a suit, though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMDC

Oxxford flannel suit
Hilditch and Key ecru shirt
Kiton tie
Chocolate brown Cordwainer wingtips


----------



## 44Blue

CMDC said:


> Oxxford flannel suit Hilditch and Key ecru shirt Kiton tie Chocolate brown Cordwainer wingtips


Splendid color palette, CMDC.


----------



## Sir Cingle

A couple of typically lousy pictures:


----------



## stcolumba

While the calendar says "Spring", the weather says "wool". The sweater is from Black Sheep LTD in the UK. It is a natural wool color and is uber roomy.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Very poor quality pictures

Suit, BB in a subtle plaid
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Tino Cosma
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Leisureclass - Very nice. Love the jacket.

CMDC - Great tie.

StC - You know that I admire that sweater or rather all of your sweater.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
OCBD: I cannot imagine that rig being worn any more perfectly! Very nicely done, Sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

There is a pocket square. But, it decided to go into hiding.

Really enjoying *OCBD*'s pairing of today's tie with that patterned shirt.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^There's some very nice stuff here. Interesting combo, StC.

Another day, another terrible photo:


----------



## rsgordon

Your name easily makes up for the poor photo quality.

OCBD is wearing a uni stripe or am I mistaken?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

rsgordon said:


> Your name easily makes up for the poor photo quality.
> 
> OCBD is wearing a uni stripe or am I mistaken?












You are correct. Thank you very much Eagle and STC!


----------



## Ensiferous

^Excellent, OCBD.

I still can't get the Spring pieces rolling yet...


----------



## emb1980

In a fit of optimism regarding the weather, I've dressed for spring today. 

Pants need to come up a bit.

Hat: No branding found
Polo: Kent Wang
Belt: PRL
Pants: Bonobos
Shoes: Sperry A/O
Watch: Omega Speedmaster Pro


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



emb1980 said:


> In a fit of optimism regarding the weather, I've dressed for spring today.
> 
> Pants need to come up a bit.
> 
> Hat: No branding found
> Polo: Kent Wang
> Belt: PRL
> Pants: Bonobos
> Shoes: Sperry A/O
> Watch: Omega Speedmaster Pro


Did you guys get sleet down there? We had a big burst of it and then the sun came out.

I like that hat and the color of your shirt. How are the KW polos? Been thinking about trying one out.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emb1980

L-feld said:


> Did you guys get sleet down there? We had a big burst of it and then the sun came out.
> 
> I like that hat and the color of your shirt. How are the KW polos? Been thinking about trying one out.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks!

No sleet down here, although it was chillier than I expected. Probably not a short-sleeve day, but I was motivated.

The overall quality on the KW polos exceeds anything I've found other than the RL Purple-Label. The collar is much more substantial than a standard PRL, vineyard vines, J Crew, or any of the others I can find at a local mall. It feels more like a real shirt and less like a T shirt with a collar. The thick MOP buttons are very nice. I've been very pleased.


----------



## Topsider

Rocking the TV fold.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, Topsider!


----------



## Roycru

Trying on a hat. The theme today was pink. I have a pink BB OCBD and tie, pink PRL pocket square, pink Vineyard Vines belt, brown, tan, pink Gold Toe argyles, pink laces in AE Strandmoks, and a BB blazer....


----------



## P Hudson

A few days worth:

BB cotton sack, BB finestripe original polo, LE tie, AE shoes (my semi-annual wearing of the black shoes: Fairgates, one of my most comfortable pair of AEs):


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



emb1980 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> No sleet down here, although it was chillier than I expected. Probably not a short-sleeve day, but I was motivated.
> 
> The overall quality on the KW polos exceeds anything I've found other than the RL Purple-Label. The collar is much more substantial than a standard PRL, vineyard vines, J Crew, or any of the others I can find at a local mall. It feels more like a real shirt and less like a T shirt with a collar. The thick MOP buttons are very nice. I've been very pleased.


Glad to hear that. How is the length? Did it hold up to tucking in?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## P Hudson

Polo lightweight tweed, Polo tie, navy trousers, AE Richmond LWBs.

These Richmonds were a dull tan/orange, which I bought on Ebay for $29 about 5 years ago. I wore them plenty, but never liked the flat appearance. I recently began polishing them with cordovan colored wax, and they produced a mirror shine. The pic below is less accurate than the pic above in terms of the final color, which is a deep, rich brown with burgundy undertones. Somebody remarked that they were so shiny that they look like they are made of wood. I like them so much now that I wish they didn't have holes in the soles. I'm afraid that if I have them recrafted, AE will strip away the new color.


----------



## emb1980

L-feld said:


> Glad to hear that. How is the length? Did it hold up to tucking in?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The length is very good on this green one: 29.5" from the base of the collar to bottom, so plenty of tuck even on my 6'1" frame (size XXL, which I find hilarious). I did order a burnt orange one and it was only 28"... not quite long enough. Mr. Wang was a little unclear as to whether that was an irregularity in that batch or what, but I'm exchanging it with a blue that he measured at 29" or so.


----------



## P Hudson

Good Friday service this morning: Press sack, LE shirt, BB square, LE khakis, new AE Winter Park LWBs.


As part of my 'shop only one month in the year' approach, I picked up a couple pair of AEs, these and some cordovan Leeds. These were presented on Ebay as new Winter Parks, which according to the AE site is a 5 eyelet shoe in a very attractive color, built to accommodate orthotics. What I received has 4 eyelets, cheap leather in a color that I don't particularly like, and are far too small to accommodate my orthotics. Fortunately, I can wear them with a basic insole I had lying around. This is the downside of shopping on the other side of the world.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



emb1980 said:


> The length is very good on this green one: 29.5" from the base of the collar to bottom, so plenty of tuck even on my 6'1" frame (size XXL, which I find hilarious). I did order a burnt orange one and it was only 28"... not quite long enough. Mr. Wang was a little unclear as to whether that was an irregularity in that batch or what, but I'm exchanging it with a blue that he measured at 29" or so.


Hahahaha, if you're wearing an XXL, i am going to have to go custom.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

Sir Cingle said:


> ^Very nice, Topsider!


Thanks! It's a thrifted 2-button sack from Corbin.



Roycru said:


> Trying on a hat. The theme today was pink.


 Real men wear pink.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



P Hudson said:


> Good Friday service this morning: Press sack, LE shirt, BB square, LE khakis, new AE Winter Park LWBs.
> 
> As part of my 'shop only one month in the year' approach, I picked up a couple pair of AEs, these and some cordovan Leeds. These were presented on Ebay as new Winter Parks, which according to the AE site is a 5 eyelet shoe in a very attractive color, built to accommodate orthotics. What I received has 4 eyelets, cheap leather in a color that I don't particularly like, and are far too small to accommodate my orthotics. Fortunately, I can wear them with a basic insole I had lying around. This is the downside of shopping on the other side of the world.


Do they have a lug sole? They look like they might be Aberdeens.

I suppose return shipping from Oz is prohibitively expensive, but I would complain to the seller.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Killin' it! I like this.



Roycru said:


> Trying on a hat. The theme today was pink. I have a pink BB OCBD and tie, pink PRL pocket square, pink Vineyard Vines belt, brown, tan, pink Gold Toe argyles, pink laces in AE Strandmoks, and a BB blazer....


----------



## Roycru

Thanks for the kind comments. There have been some posts here recently about hats, and today after lunch my friend tried some hats on, and then she decided to try some hats on me. She took a picture of me with this hat on. I just stood there while she tried hats on me. I didn't buy any of the hats.


----------



## P Hudson

L-feld said:


> Do they have a lug sole? They look like they might be Aberdeens.


No. Good question about the Aberdeen. These have a stitched on Vibram sole, just like the AE site shows, which isn't anything like the Aberdeens' sole, plus these are a smooth leather. I once bought a beautiful pair of pebble brown chukhas. They were very uncomfortable, and didn't have a name that corresponds to anything AE has ever sold. My guess was that they were a prototype (or worse). I have the same feeling with these shoes, though these are fairly wearable.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> There is a pocket square. But, it decided to go into hiding.
> 
> Really enjoying *OCBD*'s pairing of today's tie with that patterned shirt.


That is a great looking suit, can you provide some details?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Vintage Norman Hilton
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie,Huntington
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> That is a great looking suit, can you provide some details?


Thank you, Fiscal Dean. The suit must be ten years old. It is a MTM suit by a local tailor in Michigan. I did not realize that the sleeve button was unbuttoned until I posted the picture. Unintended "sprezz", I reckon.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

You're a good sport.



Roycru said:


> Thanks for the kind comments. There have been some posts here recently about hats, and today after lunch my friend tried some hats on, and then she decided to try some hats on me. She took a picture of me with this hat on. I just stood there while she tried hats on me. I didn't buy any of the hats.


----------



## Trip English

Ralph from the ankles up.


----------



## Orgetorix

ooh, four-pattern bingo. Adventurous.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> Ralph from the ankles up.


A little too clashy. I would make at least one item a solid.

Also, it might look different IRL, but on my screen, that ps makes the jacket look really muddy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

My "home", quite literally, for the next 48 hours. Except for when Michigan meets Kansas, tonight.

I rather like Trip English's "clashy" look. Splendid stuff!!!


----------



## dexconstruct

Trip English said:


> Ralph from the ankles up.


Which RL shirt is this? It looks great.


----------



## Trip English

dexconstruct said:


> Which RL shirt is this? It looks great.


It's an Estate collar custom fit from many years back.


----------



## Flairball

I've been spending too many days in uniform, and anyone in the area knows how busy we've been. Here is today's rig.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lots of good looks these last few days.

I really like that tweed, Topsider. Is the shirt a pinpoint or an oxford?


----------



## Topsider

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Lots of good looks these last few days.
> 
> I really like that tweed, Topsider. Is the shirt a pinpoint or an oxford?


Thanks. The shirt is a typical white must-iron BB OCBD.


----------



## Roycru

One of the more interesting new items from Social Primer, a button-down collar dress shirt......


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday Old Man Winter started to losen his icy grip on Northern Wisconsin but I opted for flannel top and bottom. 

Blazer, Southwick
Pants, Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver with a nod toward opening day of trout fisning (only 35 days to go)
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Trip English

Hold on to your sacred cows...










I'm off to scandalize ladies in my presence.


----------



## Sir Cingle

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday Old Man Winter started to losen his icy grip on Northern Wisconsin but I opted for flannel top and bottom. Blazer, Southwick Pants, Corbin Shirt, Paul Fredrick Tie, Ben Silver with a nod toward opening day of trout fisning (only 35 days to go) Shoes, AE Preston


Very nice tie, Fiscal Dean!


----------



## salgy

Cross posting here from the "regular" WAYWT thread since my suit meets the trad criteria... happy easter everyone! 

Got to jump start my seersucker season this year! We hosted a breakfast with the Easter bunny complete with an egg hunt... BB Cambridge 3/2 suit in grey, BB shirt & tie, no name socks & tan AE neumoks


----------



## FiscalDean

Sir Cingle said:


> Very nice tie, Fiscal Dean!


Thank you kind sir


----------



## FiscalDean

salgy said:


> Cross posting here from the "regular" WAYWT thread since my suit meets the trad criteria... happy easter everyone!
> 
> Got to jump start my seersucker season this year! We hosted a breakfast with the Easter bunny complete with an egg hunt... BB Cambridge 3/2 suit in grey, BB shirt & tie, no name socks & tan AE neumoks


Very nice, it's hard to imagine seesucker season today. We received a 3 inches of snow this morning


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Topsider said:


> Thanks. The shirt is a typical white must-iron BB OCBD.


Cool. Even though I'm a little cagey around white shirts (they can be a little too stark), I kinda like a white pinpoint BD with a neat tie and a tweed jacket -- a notch more formal than a blue OCBD and a knit. I don't have any white oxford shirts, but obviously (as you show) they'd be as effective.


----------



## conductor

My son on Easter morning


----------



## Patrick06790

Spot the reporter

https://postimage.org/
free picture hosting


----------



## salgy

Happy Easter!
suit & shirt: BB
bow: beautiesltd.com
not shown: AE oakmont white & tan saddles


----------



## Orgetorix

Happy Easter.


----------



## Leverandon

Hey everyone,

I'm a long-time reader, but a very infrequent poster. Trying to change that now that I've got a job where I wear suits and jackets everyday. Here's what I wore for Easter brunch in New Orleans:

















Suit: JPress 3/2 cotton chino
Bowtie: Brooks Brothers seersucker
Shirt: White Brooks must-iron OCBD
Pocket Square: JPress silk
Shoes: Walnut Allen Edmonds Fifth Ave
Sucks: Brooks Brothers -- didn't really want to wear red but couldn't find any clean tan socks.

Since I'm new at this: can anyone explain how to make the images appear full size in the post without having to click on them?


----------



## salgy

Orgetorix, who makes those wingtips from? Been looking for a pair that are bals not bluchers! 

Leverandon, after posting, click edit, double click image & resize


----------



## phyrpowr

Orgetorix, I'm not a white shoe guy, but that DB looks exceptionally spiffy


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. White buck wingtips are Peal & Co. (Alfred Sargent for Brooks Brothers). Suit is BB Golden Fleece by Martin Greenfield. 

I have a love-hate relationship with this suit. Love the jacket, but hate the trousers. They won't hold a crease for love nor money, and they're pleated but low rise, so they fit like I've got a diaper on underneath. Ugh. I can't decide whether to get rid of the suit or see if my tailor can recut the pants to flat front or something.


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. White buck wingtips are Peal & Co. (Alfred Sargent for Brooks Brothers). Suit is BB Golden Fleece by Martin Greenfield.
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with this suit. Love the jacket, but hate the trousers. They won't hold a crease for love nor money, and they're pleated but low rise, so they fit like I've got a diaper on underneath. Ugh. I can't decide whether to get rid of the suit or see if my tailor can recut the pants to flat front or something.


Org, I have a BB suit that originally had pleated pants. The tailor at the store was able to recut them. There is a little trace that they were pleated but they're far better than they were.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

conductor said:


> My son on Easter morning


I could not let this pic go unnoticed. Such a little cutie...and very dignified.

If you guys get bored at work (or home) today you should check out the interview that I did with our very own TJN about his Ivy Inspired blog and shop. You can find it here https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2013/03/ivy-inspired-an-interview-with-tom-nascone/


----------



## Flairball

I just spent too many days in uniform, and tweed season is drawing to a close. Today I selected a couple of reliable, comfy favorites.


----------



## TJN

Easter getup


----------



## Jovan

Leverandon said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a long-time reader, but a very infrequent poster. Trying to change that now that I've got a job where I wear suits and jackets everyday. Here's what I wore for Easter brunch in New Orleans:
> 
> View attachment 7374
> 
> 
> View attachment 7375
> 
> 
> Suit: JPress 3/2 cotton chino
> Bowtie: Brooks Brothers seersucker
> Shirt: White Brooks must-iron OCBD
> Pocket Square: JPress silk
> Shoes: Walnut Allen Edmonds Fifth Ave
> Sucks: Brooks Brothers -- didn't really want to wear red but couldn't find any clean tan socks.
> 
> Since I'm new at this: can anyone explain how to make the images appear full size in the post without having to click on them?


Great getup! One of these days I'll wear bow ties outside of black tie attire. And get a tan summer suit. And wear a suit on Easter. -_-

"Sucks: Brooks Brothers"... I just burst out laughing reading that typo.

Regarding pictures, you have to upload them to a site like Photobucket, then copy and paste the direct link into the URL space. Alternately, Photobucket provides you with links surrounded by the IMG code that you can paste. I do the latter since it's faster.



Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. White buck wingtips are Peal & Co. (Alfred Sargent for Brooks Brothers). Suit is BB Golden Fleece by Martin Greenfield.
> 
> I have a love-hate relationship with this suit. Love the jacket, but hate the trousers. They won't hold a crease for love nor money, and they're pleated but low rise, so they fit like I've got a diaper on underneath. Ugh. I can't decide whether to get rid of the suit or see if my tailor can recut the pants to flat front or something.


Hm. Ordinarily I'd say removing pleats was a pointless alteration, but I can see why you'd want to do it here.

Maybe you can try using braces with them? It will certainly help them hang straighter and keep them from falling down during the day (two of the problems commonly associated with low rise).


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Hm. Ordinarily I'd say removing pleats was a pointless alteration, but I can see why you'd want to do it here.
> 
> Maybe you can try using braces with them? It will certainly help them hang straighter and keep them from falling down during the day (two of the problems commonly associated with low rise).


Wearing braces is pointless with low-rise trousers.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/aa8fz0scn/


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> Wearing braces is pointless with low-rise trousers.


I don't see how. If there's any trousers that need braces, they are ones that sit on the hips.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Orgetorix said:


> Happy Easter.


I like mine too.

But it was just too cold hereto bust them out for Easter!!


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> I don't see how. If there's any trousers that need braces, they are ones that sit on the hips.


It's not that wearing braces is pointless with low rise trousers. It's just that is can be really uncomfortable and potentially will impair one's ability to procreate.

It kind of feels like this:


----------



## stcolumba

Nice bow tie,* Leverandon.*

And, a tip of the hat to *TJN * for the natty striped knit tie paired with the pink shirt. Great stuff!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fiscal Dean - I really liked the blazer combo last page. Great stuff!


----------



## adoucett

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


My favorite tie! Love everything about this.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Based on the Earl of Ormonde's advice, I figured I would throw my coworkers for a loop and dress down a little bit. I also thought it might be a good opportunity to show off one of my new custom made polo shirts from Diamond Golf shirts.

These shirts are a hell of a deal. They are all supima cotton and hand made in North Carolina. The fabric is a fairly tight knit, so it's not as rough or porous as your typical pique. It's looser and thicker than a jersey knit, though. It is also extremely soft and comfortable.

The fit is perfect, as it was made to my exact specifications. Essentially, they send you one of their sized shirts, you try it on, and then tell them what alterations to make. Anything from length of the hem to circumference of the sleeve to the number of buttons on the placket can be changed.

And best of all is the price. If you order 3, they are only $55 apiece. I ordered this red one along with a navy and a raspberry. I am thinking about ordering more in light blue, light pink, yellow and white.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doctor Damage

L-feld said:


> Based on the Earl of Ormonde's advice, I figured I would throw my coworkers for a loop and dress down a little bit. I also thought it might be a good opportunity to show off one of my new custom made polo shirts from Diamond Golf shirts.
> 
> These shirts are a hell of a deal. They are all supima cotton and hand made in North Carolina. The fabric is a fairly tight knit, so it's not as rough or porous as your typical pique. It's looser and thicker than a jersey knit, though. It is also extremely soft and comfortable.
> 
> The fit is perfect, as it was made to my exact specifications. Essentially, they send you one of their sized shirts, you try it on, and then tell them what alterations to make. Anything from length of the hem to circumference of the sleeve to the number of buttons on the placket can be changed.
> 
> And best of all is the price. If you order 3, they are only $55 apiece. I ordered this red one along with a navy and a raspberry. I am thinking about ordering more in light blue, light pink, yellow and white.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


That's an outstanding looking shirt, in my opinion. The collar reminds me of the original polo shirts of the 1930s and 1940s which had collars more like shirt collars.


----------



## Topsider

Linen bow. Found this one at T.J. Maxx, of all places.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Doctor Damage said:


> That's an outstanding looking shirt, in my opinion. The collar reminds me of the original polo shirts of the 1930s and 1940s which had collars more like shirt collars.


Thank you. I really can't recommend them enough. 
Here is a shot of the placket/collar, since it was kind of obscured in the first shot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Topsider said:


> Linen bow. Found this one at T.J. Maxx, of all places.


Nice find!

I like the white jacket as well. What's it made of? Cotton?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orgetorix

Borrelli jacket
BB shirt, tie, trousers
Sargent for BB shoes


----------



## oysterchamp

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/photo5ak.jpg/

This is my first "what are you wearing" submission. (I didn't want you all to think I would just take your help and disappear.)

In this photo I am wearing a Brooks Brothers Navy 2 button Fitzgerald cut suit with a white shirt and my favorite BB repp tie. Regarding the suit, I enjoy the fit around the neck (no gaping hiatus).


----------



## Flairball

The cold weather is holding on a little longer, so I get to keep my tweeds in circulation. Today's rig.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



oysterchamp said:


> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/photo5ak.jpg/
> 
> This is my first "what are you wearing" submission. (I didn't want you all to think I would just take your help and disappear.)
> 
> In this photo I am wearing a Brooks Brothers Navy 2 button Fitzgerald cut suit with a white shirt and my favorite BB rep tie. Regarding the suit, I enjoy the fit around the neck (no gaping hiatus).


Jovan will have a field day with your lapel pin.

Fit generally looks good. Trousers are breaking a little around the middle, so you might want them shortened just a hair. Also, your left sleeve is looking a tiny bit long.

Great suit & tie combo, however. No complaints there. Except that you forgot your white linen ps.

Also, you might want to try a smaller knot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oysterchamp

L-feld said:


> Jovan will have a field day with your lapel pin.
> 
> Fit generally looks good. Trousers are breaking a little around the middle, so you might want them shortened just a hair. Also, your left sleeve is looking a tiny bit long.
> 
> Great suit & tie combo, however. No complaints there. Except that you forgot your white linen ps.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for the feedback.

I typically wear my trousers just on or right below my belly button (in the pic they fell). I am going back to BB to make the adjustments on the sleeve. I wear the linen ps but only when I am in a position of authority. When I meet with high ranking individuals, mentors, interviews, etc, I feel the ps is a tad bit to confident. Does anyone else have an opinion on this? I am referring to only the basic white square (I am not a fan of colored squares.)

Thanks again L-Feld.


----------



## oysterchamp

L-feld said:


> Jovan will have a field day with your lapel pin.


Does Jovan eschew lapel pins?


----------



## L-feld

oysterchamp said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> I typically wear my trousers just on or right below my belly button (in the pic they fell). I am going back to BB to make the adjustments on the sleeve. I wear the linen ps but only when I am in a position of authority. When I meet with high ranking individuals, mentors, interviews, etc, I feel the ps is a tad bit to confident. Does anyone else have an opinion on this? I am referring to only the basic white square (I am not a fan of colored squares.)
> 
> Thanks again L-Feld.


That's probably not a bad attitude to take. I never wore a PS on job interviews when I was in law school, but I probably would now. There are a few other things that I never did until I had my bar license (seersucker, bow ties).

I think it not only depends on your position of power, but the environment as well. I am a government lawyer, which has its own weird connotations. When I meet with any of the judges or agency higher ups, they seem to appreciate that I "present myself like a lawyer" which usually means a sport jacket with a ps and no tie, unlike other lawyers who will wear jeans to the office. It irritates some of the other lawyers, though, as well as some of the non-lawyer higher ups.

That said, SSA is probably a very different environment than JAG, for example, even though both are government.


----------



## L-feld

oysterchamp said:


> Does Jovan eschew lapel pins?


No, he recently posted about the flag pins that come with BB's suits.

I have a few that I've collected over the years. I wear them on appropriate occasions, like when I was sworn into the bar, or when I took the oath of office for my current job.

I could probably wear one to work every day and it wouldn't be too weird, since I work for the government. You can probably get away with it, since you're former military.


----------



## rsgordon

I am going to +1 a four-in-hand and you will look like a well dressed SEC lawyer to me.



L-feld said:


> Jovan will have a field day with your lapel pin.
> 
> Fit generally looks good. Trousers are breaking a little around the middle, so you might want them shortened just a hair. Also, your left sleeve is looking a tiny bit long.
> 
> Great suit & tie combo, however. No complaints there. Except that you forgot your white linen ps.
> 
> Also, you might want to try a smaller knot.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Oh also, I am obliged to spread the gospel of braces. They prevent your trousers from drooping and are infinitely more comfortable than a belt.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

I think everyone misunderstood the lighthearted nature of that thread... I don't hate lapel pins.

That said, I did think it slightly tacky to affix them to every single tuxedo, even those that do not have a lapel hole. (I hope there is no lasting damage.)


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> I think everyone misunderstood the lighthearted nature of that thread... I don't hate lapel pins.
> 
> That said, I did think it slightly tacky to affix them to every single tuxedo, even those that do not have a lapel hole. (I hope there is no lasting damage.)


Haha, I know. Just giving you a hard time.

At any rate, I would prefer to see BB demonstrate its dedication to American workers by producing more garments in the USA. I understand that their non-iron garments need to be manufactured in Malaysia, since the company that holds the patent on the creepy formaldehyde formula is located there and they will only license it out if they retain the manufacturing rights. That said, there is no reason that the Garland factory has to be limited to making OCBD's. It's great to be able to buy a quality, American made OCBD for $60 or so. I wish that I could also buy a quality, American made pinpoint or broadcloth for the same price.


----------



## DannoRye

L-feld said:


> Haha, I know. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> At any rate, I would prefer to see BB demonstrate its dedication to American workers by producing more garments in the USA. I understand that their non-iron garments need to be manufactured in Malaysia, since the company that holds the patent on the creepy formaldehyde formula is located there and they will only license it out if they retain the manufacturing rights. That said, there is no reason that the Garland factory has to be limited to making OCBD's. It's great to be able to buy a quality, American made OCBD for $60 or so. I wish that I could also buy a quality, American made pinpoint or broadcloth for the same price.


Just look at it as one more reason not to wear chemically treated clothes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld -- I know the polo shirt is getting all the attention, but are those new glasses frames? I like 'em.

Topsider -- I like that bow a lot. I think I need to start with them.

Org -- the shoes work wonderfully there. Every thing else is, of course, great, but the shoes are an inspired touch.

oysterchamp -- good and quiet. You might want to get a tailor to fiddle with the pants a bit. I'd wear a PS for anything, but I tend to dress outside the norm for my field.

Flairball -- you look cozy. It's awesome.

Today: boring, and borderline heretic with the jeans (which are, not kidding, official pro rodeo wear), but I wanted to show off this cool BB repp-striped rugby shirt, and I like how this picture looks kind of accidental. Clearly, the "Trip English" is a difficult art to master, and I'm not there yet.


----------



## L-feld

DannoRye said:


> Just look at it as one more reason not to wear chemically treated clothes.


oh no, totally agree. But BB also makes must-iron dress shirts in the Malaysian factory. I have no idea why.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> L-Feld -- I know the polo shirt is getting all the attention, but are those new glasses frames? I like 'em.


They are indeed new, thanks for noticing. They are made by Anglo-American Optical. My aunt is an optician, so I get the hook up.

That's a very cool shirt, btw. I hope you have a matching NATO band to pair with it.


----------



## DannoRye

L-feld said:


> oh no, totally agree. But BB also makes must-iron dress shirts in the Malaysian factory. I have no idea why.


Production cost would be my guess. It is a bummer though. I love that the OCBds are us made.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> They are indeed new, thanks for noticing. They are made by Anglo-American Optical. My aunt is an optician, so I get the hook up.
> 
> That's a very cool shirt, btw. I hope you have a matching NATO band to pair with it.


You know, now that you mention it, I nearly do. The watch I've been wearing is on a metal bracelet, but I've started feeling like I should switch back to my Timex.


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> \I like the white jacket as well. What's it made of? Cotton?


Poly-cotton...it's a lab coat.


----------



## Jovan

Trad labcoats are 100% cotton, you shameless swine.


L-feld said:


> Haha, I know. Just giving you a hard time.
> At any rate, I would prefer to see BB demonstrate its dedication to American workers by producing more garments in the USA. I understand that their non-iron garments need to be manufactured in Malaysia, since the company that holds the patent on the creepy formaldehyde formula is located there and they will only license it out if they retain the manufacturing rights. That said, there is no reason that the Garland factory has to be limited to making OCBD's. It's great to be able to buy a quality, American made OCBD for $60 or so. I wish that I could also buy a quality, American made pinpoint or broadcloth for the same price.


A hearty seconding here. Actions speak louder than words. Comissioning through Rancourt and having just enough ties, OCBDs, and suits made to fill up their "Made in America" website category is a start, but it's still a pittance compared to what was made domestically when the current power first took charge. I would even welcome more things from countries like Scotland and Italy. Used to be that you didn't have to worry about knitwear being made in China...


----------



## oysterchamp

Thanks for the compliments, tips, and opinions all.


----------



## Trip English

L-feld said:


> Haha, I know. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> At any rate, I would prefer to see BB demonstrate its dedication to American workers by producing more garments in the USA. I understand that their non-iron garments need to be manufactured in Malaysia, since the company that holds the patent on the creepy formaldehyde formula is located there and they will only license it out if they retain the manufacturing rights. That said, there is no reason that the Garland factory has to be limited to making OCBD's. It's great to be able to buy a quality, American made OCBD for $60 or so. I wish that I could also buy a quality, American made pinpoint or broadcloth for the same price.


I'd be very interested to see if there's any actual data on USA manufacturing moving the needle. I worry very much that false conclusions are being drawn from some of the attempts at makers like Eastland, Bass, et al who bring a ridiculously expensive shoe to market and then face plant. In other words, could we say that a Made in USA status would capture 15% higher prices than otherwise? If so then we could say that companies like Brooks need to bench-mark a price-point and then try and come within 15% of it in the US market. Flip side of the coin is that reports seem to indicate that manufacturing is so defunct that there may not be the bandwidth left at any price, hence the "boutique manufacturing."


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> Linen bow. Found this one at T.J. Maxx, of all places.


O Man! This is eye-popping sharp. Perfect knot, too.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> I'd be very interested to see if there's any actual data on USA manufacturing moving the needle. I worry very much that false conclusions are being drawn from some of the attempts at makers like Eastland, Bass, et al who bring a ridiculously expensive shoe to market and then face plant. In other words, could we say that a Made in USA status would capture 15% higher prices than otherwise? If so then we could say that companies like Brooks need to bench-mark a price-point and then try and come within 15% of it in the US market. Flip side of the coin is that reports seem to indicate that manufacturing is so defunct that there may not be the bandwidth left at any price, hence the "boutique manufacturing."


That's an interesting point. The seemingly endless backorder on the garland OCBD's seems to imply that the factory has hit it's limit and can't produce them fast enough to meet demand.

At the same time, it shows that the demand exists. Unless BB is running the Garland factory at a loss and keeps it afloat purely for marketing purposes, it begs the question as to whether it would behoove BB to invest in a little more infrastructure to meet the demand. Would that investment pay off in the long run?

I don't know. I would like to think so.

At any rate, there is a good argument that US labor laws favor boutique manufacturing and it's really only at the mass production level where overseas labor becomes attractive. In fact, the cost of overseas production (shipping, tariffs, etc) can often offset any savings from the lower price of overseas labor. The main difference between Chinese factories and American factories is that Chinese workers can work longer hours without overtime or shift differentials. So producing a small quantity of something is just as feasible in the US, but producing a large quantity is not.

And this explains why BB can sell the garland OCBD's for the same price as the Malaysian shirts. The downside is that we get stuck waiting for them while they're on backorder because workers in garland aren't slaves who will work for 14 hours straight.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Trad labcoats are 100% cotton


I used to wear those, but they wrinkled like crazy, and didn't look good for more than a day. Now, I get them from a service, and 100% cotton wasn't an option. I opted for the heaviest, most cotton-rich blend they had. They're not too bad.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> O Man! This is eye-popping sharp. Perfect knot, too.


Thanks! It got a lot of compliments today. I may have to go back for the yellow and the purple ones.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Topsider said:


> Poly-cotton...it's a lab coat.


Haha, sweet. Bow ties and lab coats are a classic combo.

And once again, I will argue in favor of poly/cotton blends. Far superior to treated cotton.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

L-feld said:


> Haha, sweet. Bow ties and lab coats are a classic combo.


Bill Nye agrees.


----------



## Trip English

L-feld said:


> That's an interesting point. The seemingly endless backorder on the garland OCBD's seems to imply that the factory has hit it's limit and can't produce them fast enough to meet demand.
> 
> At the same time, it shows that the demand exists. Unless BB is running the Garland factory at a loss and keeps it afloat purely for marketing purposes, it begs the question as to whether it would behoove BB to invest in a little more infrastructure to meet the demand. Would that investment pay off in the long run?
> 
> I don't know. I would like to think so.
> 
> At any rate, there is a good argument that US labor laws favor boutique manufacturing and it's really only at the mass production level where overseas labor becomes attractive. In fact, the cost of overseas production (shipping, tariffs, etc) can often offset any savings from the lower price of overseas labor. The main difference between Chinese factories and American factories is that Chinese workers can work longer hours without overtime or shift differentials. So producing a small quantity of something is just as feasible in the US, but producing a large quantity is not.
> 
> And this explains why BB can sell the garland OCBD's for the same price as the Malaysian shirts. The downside is that we get stuck waiting for them while they're on backorder because workers in garland aren't slaves who will work for 14 hours straight.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I've heard several times that BB does sell the Garland OCBDs at a loss - which could easily be interpreted as a commentary on much slimmer margins.

That being said, I believe that they're the test case that these higher volume brands should look at. L.L. Bean, for example, has started selling NE Shirt Company shirts for $105, and while that's not outrageous, it's so far out of line with Bean's established niche that it will probably never escape the experiment phase. If they were able to offer an all cotton made in the USA shirt at $75 or so that could potentially become such a staple item that it would justify further investment in the actual production instead of just exhausting the last little bit of bandwidth left in american garment manufacturing. They do it with their boots and those are on the feet of what seem like every living American!

What's never really emerged from this fairly sustained trend over the past 5 years is for a really big player to start pouring some high-volume, desirable, USA goods into the market. It's all toe-dangling.


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> Haha, I know. Just giving you a hard time.
> 
> At any rate, I would prefer to see BB demonstrate its dedication to American workers by producing more garments in the USA. I understand that their non-iron garments need to be manufactured in Malaysia, since the company that holds the patent on the creepy formaldehyde formula is located there and they will only license it out if they retain the manufacturing rights. That said, there is no reason that the Garland factory has to be limited to making OCBD's. It's great to be able to buy a quality, American made OCBD for $60 or so. I wish that I could also buy a quality, American made pinpoint or broadcloth for the same price.


J. Press offers an American made pinpoint @ $98 which can be acquired on sale for 25% - 30% off:


----------



## leisureclass

Trip English said:


> That being said, I believe that they're the test case that these higher volume brands should look at. L.L. Bean, for example, has started selling NE Shirt Company shirts for $105,


Seems to me these experiments don't go well because they alienate everyone. The LL Bean NE shirt Co. buttondowns are a fine example of this: dinky J crew sized collars and alpha sizing to turn away people that frequent forums like this, and higher prices to turn away most other people.


----------



## nerdykarim

Trip English said:


> What's never really emerged from this fairly sustained trend over the past 5 years is for a really big player to start pouring some high-volume, desirable, USA goods into the market. It's all toe-dangling.


Most big players probably don't feel the need to take any risks by changing up their supply chains, marketing plans, and margins.

JC Penney could be a good candidate for something like this, though; they need to shake things up at this point. And I think that they're starting to think about doing it.

These Stafford ties are pretty traditionally styled, are made in the USA, and are under $30 each.


----------



## Trip English

leisureclass said:


> Seems to me these experiments don't go well because they alienate everyone. The LL Bean NE shirt Co. buttondowns are a fine example of this: dinky J crew sized collars and alpha sizing to turn away people that frequent forums like this, and higher prices to turn away most other people.


That's true. There's always a suspicion that some MBA believes he's mapped out the perfect cash-grab. Somewhere there's a powerpoint slide with an eight-circle venn diagram all but guaranteeing the success of this collaboration.


----------



## Trip English

nerdykarim said:


> Most big players probably don't feel the need to take any risks by changing up their supply chains, marketing plans, and margins.
> 
> JC Penney could be a good candidate for something like this, though; they need to shake things up at this point. And I think that they're starting to think about doing it.
> 
> These Stafford ties are pretty traditionally styled, are made in the USA, and are under $30 each.


That would be marvelous if it were true. What's the width on those ties? It seems (as with the NESC collab) that someone's always trying to inject a vein of razzle-dazzle where none is needed. A contrasting fabric lining a shirt collar or placket or some other such nonsense. I'm sick of reaching for Hidden Valley Ranch only to find that someone's put Chipotle in it. Just give me the damned basics.


----------



## Topsider

^ I'm betting they're skinny (3" or less).


----------



## nerdykarim

Trip English said:


> There's always a suspicion that some MBA believes he's mapped out the perfect cash-grab. Somewhere there's a powerpoint slide with an eight-circle venn diagram all but guaranteeing the success of this collaboration.


 This pretty much describes me to a T. Even though I didn't pull the trigger on my perfect plan, I haven't forgotten the dream.



Trip English said:


> That would be marvelous if it were true. What's the width on those ties? It seems (as with the NESC collab) that someone's always trying to inject a vein of razzle-dazzle where none is needed. A contrasting fabric lining a shirt collar or placket or some other such nonsense. I'm sick of reaching for Hidden Valley Ranch only to find that someone's put Chipotle in it. Just give me the damned basics.


The Dappered blog (where I got the photo from) says "3 inches or over." Those particular ties aren't online yet and they weren't at my local store when I went to go check out some of the new stuff. They might be rolling them out to bigger cities first. Some of the new JCP stuff has the Chipotle problem, but some of it is actually pretty decent. Those ties are the only "made in USA" item that I'm familiar with so far, though.

Frankly, I'm pretty optimistic about Ron Johnson at the helm over here--even if all of the analysts on Wall St. aren't.


----------



## L-feld

Brio1 said:


> J. Press offers an American made pinpoint @ $98 which can be acquired on sale for 25% - 30% off:


I don't really like the fit of J Press's shirts, but I appreciate that they exist.

I am probably going to end up ordering some shirts from Ratio, which I think are very fairly priced for what they are.

It's also worth mentioning that the basic price for BB OCBD's (with the 3fer discount and the AAAC 15%) is about $65. On sale, I've gotten them for about $45 apiece, which is insane. And they come in 4 different fits, so there's that too.


----------



## L-feld

Trip English said:


> I've heard several times that BB does sell the Garland OCBDs at a loss - which could easily be interpreted as a commentary on much slimmer margins. That being said, I believe that they're the test case that these higher volume brands should look at. L.L. Bean, for example, has started selling NE Shirt Company shirts for $105, and while that's not outrageous, it's so far out of line with Bean's established niche that it will probably never escape the experiment phase. If they were able to offer an all cotton made in the USA shirt at $75 or so that could potentially become such a staple item that it would justify further investment in the actual production instead of just exhausting the last little bit of bandwidth left in american garment manufacturing. They do it with their boots and those are on the feet of what seem like every living American! What's never really emerged from this fairly sustained trend over the past 5 years is for a really big player to start pouring some high-volume, desirable, USA goods into the market. It's all toe-dangling.


As always, the question is whether it is a loss on paper, or a real loss.

While I don't believe that corporations are truly rational actors, I still find it extremely difficult to believe that a company like BB would produce and sell the Garland shirts if it didn't provide some sort of benefit.

That also might explain why BB doesn't expand the Garland operation. Perhaps it's real function is that of a tax shelter. Assuming the Garland factory has a separate legal identity, BB can purchase the shirts from the Garland Shirt Company and sell them at a "loss," even though the Garland factory makes a profit on the sale of the shirts. This shifts some income from a company in a higher tax bracket to a company in a lower tax bracket, while the foreign holding company that owns both reaps the same profit. If the Garland operation were expanded, the factory would have too much income to serve as a tax shelter.

Another possibility is that BB has been squirreling away money in Malaysia in order to keep their American taxable income low. They have the money to invest in infrastructure, but if they repatriate it to the US, then they will be slapped with taxes on the foreign income.

As a caveat, this is all wild speculation. To be honest, I was too lazy to even check whether BB is owned by a foreign holding company. At any rate, it's a good reminder that buying from American-owned companies is also important.

Edit: I just checked and BB is owned by Retail Brand Alliance, which is owned by Claudio del Vecchio. For some reason I thought he was just the CEO. From what I understand, he's domiciled in the US, but also has his hands in a host of other international businesses.


----------



## leisureclass

Proof that I own shirts other than OCBDs
Tie is Paul Stuart, Tattersall is Hilditch & Key, Tweed Herringbone Sack is BB
NS: Bills M2s and FI Shell Longwings


----------



## FiscalDean

leisureclass said:


> Proof that I own shirts other than OCBDs
> Tie is Paul Stuart, Tattersall is Hilditch & Key, Tweed Herringbone Sack is BB
> NS: Bills M2s and FI Shell Longwings


Nice look


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. The sleeves are probably a little long but it's a new shirt and it's cut with a little extra room to allow for shrinkage
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Leisure - I am sure that I would never be attracted to that tie if I came across it, but it looks great with the combo. Reminds me to consider the context of the tie and not just how much I like it on its own.


----------



## leisureclass

^ The colors in the tie aren't quite as wonky as they come out in that photo, I promise


----------



## P Hudson

Tweed weather has returned! Southwick sack, LE ocbd, PRL tie, LE khakis, Polo raincoat, AE LWBs.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Indidualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Countess Mara
Shoes, AE Park Ave.


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


> Proof that I own shirts other than OCBDs
> Tie is Paul Stuart, Tattersall is Hilditch & Key, Tweed Herringbone Sack is BB
> NS: Bills M2s and FI Shell Longwings


 I love this shirt!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

P.Hudson - Great sack my friend.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


 Splendid tie!


----------



## Flairball

There have been some good looks here the last few days. So far it's been a cold spring, so I'm hanging on to my tweeds. Decided to wear a tie today. Here's today's offering.


----------



## Trip English

This thread will form a sort of farmer's almanac reference of weather patterns there for study. Tweed in April - 2013 was a cold year. Nice to see these great tweeds still on display, but I wouldn't complain if conditions permitted some lighter fabrics!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC- Thanks, it is from Redwood & Ross.

Trip - Supposedly it will be 60 on Saturday. I will believe it when I feel it.


----------



## Trip English

Just a detail shot today. One of the new ties from Uncle Ralph.


----------



## leisureclass

My laces broke this morning, kinda like these better.

Jos. A. Bank (from the poorman's Brooks era) Sack, BB pinpoint of similar vintage, Bert Pulitzer paisley
Bill's M2, Clarks DB


----------



## Topsider

Another recent T.J. Maxx acquisition. This one's from Munsingwear, oddly enough (the Penguin brand). It's a little narrower than most of my other bows. Does that make me a hipster?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, BB Fitzgerald
Pants, JAB
Shirt, Bestcustomshirt.com
Tie, O'Connells
Shoes, AE Hamilton in Shell Cordovan


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. It is not overly pomaded, my hair is still wet.

Trip - Love the tie. Uncle Ralph did good.


----------



## adoucett

There has been some discussion of the pink OCBD here lately, so I'd thought I would share some combinations I have tried.

Paired with Navy blazer for spring. 
I am waiting to have my lighter weight one tailored so for illustrative purposes, here is the hopsack.

I really happen to like this shirt/tie combination, but my friends told me they hated it.
I thought I had decent judgement when it came to matching, but *What is your verdict? 
*

More casual with a fleece for running between classes.

The accessories?

Seiko 5 in blue.

Harken D-Ring belt


----------



## Trip English

Adoucett - I'm scandalized by the visible button behind your tie. Thank heavens there was a divan nearby.

My outfit today:



















I have to do something about my camera. I've been using the iPhone which is poo.

Duds are mostly from Uncle Ralph and the shirt is from Cousin Sid. The dungaree trousers are from noted dungaree supplier Levi Strauss.


----------



## rsgordon

My personal opinion is that the way you wear your tie is equally distracting. It appears to be in direct contact with the skin of your neck and simultaneously shows off a remarkable amount of your collar band underneath it.


----------



## Trip English

Fixed it for you.


----------



## leisureclass

The point of this thread is to share clothes, compliments, and constructive criticism. Can we keep everything else to ourselves please?


----------



## rsgordon

If there was a way to know how many interesting people were scared away from this forum by the obnoxiousness of the regular posters I am certain it would be a large number.


----------



## Himself

adoucett said:


> There has been some discussion of the pink OCBD here lately, so I'd thought I would share some combinations I have tried.
> 
> Paired with Navy blazer for spring.
> I am waiting to have my lighter weight one tailored so for illustrative purposes, here is the hopsack.
> 
> I really happen to like this shirt/tie combination, but my friends told me they hated it.
> I thought I had decent judgement when it came to matching, but *What is your verdict?*


I would never think to pair those (in fact I would probably think "yuck"), but actually it looks pretty good!

Pink OCBD + cherry blossom season = win.


----------



## Brio1

Trip English said:


> Adoucett - I'm scandalized by the visible button behind your tie. Thank heavens there was a divan nearby.
> 
> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do something about my camera. I've been using the iPhone which is poo.
> 
> Duds are mostly from Uncle Ralph and the shirt is from Cousin Sid. The dungaree trousers are from noted dungaree supplier Levi Strauss.


" I'm going to opium dens! Yes, opium dens, dens of vice and criminal hang-outs, mother."

-Tennessee Williams


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Trip English said:


> Adoucett - I'm scandalized by the visible button behind your tie. Thank heavens there was a divan nearby.


I hope it is big enough for two!!


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> I hope it is big enough for two!!


I had my valet drag another divan over from across the drawing room, but upon glancing the monitor he too took ill and fainted.

I fear we may be running out of divans!


----------



## Trip English

rsgordon said:


> If there was a way to know how many interesting people were scared away from this forum by the obnoxiousness of the regular posters I am certain it would be a large number.


We keep just such records here at the English Institute of Fashion Forum Sciences. The data suggest that interesting people have generally developed their sense of humor _prior_ to joining discussion forums and are delighted by the antics of other interesting people. Those who have failed to develop said sense of humor tend to be repelled by the spectacle of intelligent adults enjoying one another's company and retreat back into the shadows. I can furnish you with charts if needed.


----------



## adoucett

For the record, I was in a bit of a hurry this morning... I know most of the insults here are tongue-in-cheek, but for example, now I know not to do that for any serious occasion.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

I call BS.

Link??


----------



## Trip English

I've revived my valet and he found your explanation most satisfactory. :wink2:


----------



## Trip English

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> I call BS.
> 
> Link??


The E.I.o.F.F.S doesn't maintain a web presence. We tried, but people kept spamming the comments section with pornographic links to a sock company.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett, I'm not crazy about red ties with pink shirts. I'm not that fond of red ties period (I love burgundy, though). I think a blue tie works on a blue shirt, but it's not the case for other colors. This works alright, though. A light blue would be perfect, as would a green.

You got enough of a ribbing for the tie knot that I won't add my opinion (even though I just did). :icon_viking:


----------



## Trip English

I'm actually _with_ AD on this. I wouldn't do it often, but I've seen a few red repps with a pink shirt and liked the effect. AD's, I think, isn't too bad.


----------



## Topsider

rsgordon said:


> If there was a way to know how many interesting people were scared away from this forum by the obnoxiousness of the regular posters I am certain it would be a large number.


IMO, the interesting people are those who post pictures of what they're wearing in the WAYWT thread. Offering critiques without opening yourself up to critique isn't very interesting.


----------



## rsgordon

I would like to apologize for not being more specific,



rsgordon said:


> If there was a way to know how many interesting people were scared away from this forum by the obnoxiousness of the regular posters I am certain it would be a large number.


was in response to...



leisureclass said:


> The point of this thread is to share clothes, compliments, and constructive criticism. Can we keep everything else to ourselves please?


But really trip, A for effort on your attempt at being witty. I truly enjoyed the adjusted tie photo and the comeback you had there. You are a solid contributor to the forum.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Trip English said:


> I'm actually _with_ AD on this. I wouldn't do it often, but I've seen a few red repps with a pink shirt and liked the effect. AD's, I think, isn't too bad.


You know, I feel like it's a lot of red, but I've seen red ties work well on pink shirts. I guess it tones down the saturation (red on blue seems like a little too much color, red on white looks a little too electable). It needs to be the right shade of red -- not crimson, but not burgundy.


----------



## TJN

Trip English said:


> Adoucett - I'm scandalized by the visible button behind your tie. Thank heavens there was a divan nearby.
> 
> My outfit today:


Trip, are these 501s?


----------



## leisureclass

LL Bean Shacket (off the exchange), BB O.C.B.D. (off the exchange), fair isle by Uncle Ralphie
Rustler jeans (you don't need $200+ raw denim, these were a Goodwill special), ragg cotton socks, Bean Saddles


----------



## Trip English

TJN said:


> Trip, are these 501s?


First of all, Tom, you only have 48 posts. Load up the Tumblr queue and come participate.

Secondly, no. They're 511s. They're some of the only jeans I really like the fit of. If there are 501s that don't just fit like relaxed fit Old Navy jeans I haven't been able to find them. To me they're one of those iconic commercial touchstones that can never measure up in real life. Chanel No.5 is another one. Just smells like old lady.


----------



## Trip English

leisureclass said:


> LL Bean Shacket (off the exchange), BB O.C.B.D. (off the exchange), fair isle by Uncle Ralphie Rustler jeans (you don't need $200+ raw denim, these were a Goodwill special), ragg cotton socks, Bean Saddles


OK, I was about to simply make a comment about how this is a stellar casual rig...

but then...

I noticed that you're standing on a table.

So I'll also ask about that.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Devotion to the thread + a bad camera that needs lotsa light = don't tell the Mrs. 
​(it was also 2 seconds and I cleaned it off)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LC - You got make the pics happen, I respect it.

ADoucett - I like the combo, but I am with trip tighten up the knot. Nice work though.

Here are a few tie combos.










From me just last week. Not great, but I thought it worked










Kind of interesting.










Meh, but not bad.










I like this. It is fun.


----------



## P Hudson

I'm in the thumbs-down camp with respect to red ties and pink shirts. I have plenty of both, but never feel like they go well together.

Since I'm here today only to offer constructive criticism, I'd also like to point out my displeasure with this sentence.



Trip English said:


> They're some of the only jeans I really like the fit of.


I'm not obsessive about grammar (well, not TOO much) but this sentence grates a little. Options include, "They're some of the only jeans that fit me well" or even (less correctly) "They're some of the only jeans whose fit I like". My preference of course is that you neither wear dungarees to work nor end your sentence with a preposition.

Ok. That's all I've got.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> That's all I've got.


You mean, "That's all I have." :teacha:


----------



## AncientMadder

P Hudson said:


> I'm in the thumbs-down camp with respect to red ties and pink shirts. I have plenty of both, but never feel like they go well together.


Burgundy and pink, on the other hand, look great. Try a burgundy and green repp.



P Hudson said:


> I'm not obsessive about grammar (well, not TOO much) but this sentence grates a little. Options include, "They're some of the only jeans that fit me well" or even (less correctly) "They're some of the only jeans whose fit I like".


Copyeditor here. It's not the Golden Sentence, but I think the original is just fine for an online forum.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> You mean, "That's all I have." :teacha:


No. I think my version is a widely accepted idiom, endorsed by a quick google search. If nothing else, it sounds a faint echo of Forrest Gump.


----------



## williamson

P Hudson said:


> Ok. That's all I've got.





Topsider said:


> You mean, "That's all I have".


Topsider, while I know that P Hudson is American, he's using an expression that's universal in the UK. "That's all I've got" is normal British English.


----------



## Trip English

"something something up with which we will not put" 

​-Winston Churchill


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Tom, you only have 48 posts. Load up the Tumblr queue and come participate.


Come participate here. That's some great stuff. Stole the photo below as an example.


----------



## TJN

Trip English said:


> First of all, Tom, you only have 48 posts. Load up the Tumblr queue and come participate.
> 
> Secondly, no. They're 511s. They're some of the only jeans I really like the fit of. If there are 501s that don't just fit like relaxed fit Old Navy jeans I haven't been able to find them. To me they're one of those iconic commercial touchstones that can never measure up in real life. Chanel No.5 is another one. Just smells like old lady.


Don't worry, I'm back and I'm staying.

How is the rise on the 511s? I can't stand low rise pants, and I'm looking to get some denim in my rotation. So far 501s are the only variation that fit the bill, except I needed to size up when I tried them on, leaving me with undesirable baggy crotch syndrome.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Trip English said:


> Adoucett - I'm scandalized by the visible button behind your tie. Thank heavens there was a divan nearby.
> 
> My outfit today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do something about my camera. I've been using the iPhone which is poo.
> 
> Duds are mostly from Uncle Ralph and the shirt is from Cousin Sid. The dungaree trousers are from noted dungaree supplier Levi Strauss.


I really like that houndstooth.

I also think you should apply your new found love of wider legs to your selection of dungaree leg shirts. The low rise skinny jeans are creating a sort of optical illusion that makes your jacket look like it's too small for you.

Unless you just have long legs. Either way, the shortening effects of a wider leg seem to work in your favor.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Also, for those who felt my winter garb was too sepia toned, you may GTH thusly:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

​Go Michigan! Go Blue! Beat Syracuse!


----------



## Flairball

After a hard fought victory on the rugby pitch, a handful of Advil, and a shower (and yes, beers) I've changed into this. Yup, tweed again. Still cold, and windy, to boot.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Go Michigan! Go Blue! Beat Syracuse!


If they manage to play ball as well as you are turned out today, victory is in the bag! Well done stcolumbia. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Topsider

Jacket: Baracuta
Sweater, shirt, khakis: PRL
Shoes: brown suede Topsiders


----------



## conductor

Tonight:
BB sweater
Paul Stuart Jacket
J Crew cords
Alden for BB bluchers


----------



## TJN

Cords and Tretorns. Spring is in the air, winter is in the shade.


----------



## Topsider

^ When did you buy yours? I have a pair like those that I bought several years ago, which I like just fine. However, I bought another pair a few years later, and was so disappointed that I had to return them. They'd gone significantly downhill in quality.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Tonight:
> BB sweater
> Paul Stuart Jacket
> J Crew cords
> Alden for BB bluchers


An old fashioned steam heat register. Neat! Liking the wine red sweater, too. :smile:


----------



## TJN

Topsider said:


> ^ When did you buy yours? I have a pair like those that I bought several years ago, which I like just fine. However, I bought another pair a few years later, and was so disappointed that I had to return them. They'd gone significantly downhill in quality.


I bought those a couple weeks back, they do seem a little cheap but I got them on sale so I can't complain. Not a bad shoe to just kick around in.


----------



## adoucett

*take two*

Alright, after my apparently controversial and/or offensive post from yesterday, I thought I'd try again with a little more effort. I had a budgetary meeting today with some Senators (well, student government senators that is...) and I had to look my best. 
Hopefully my knot is better this time. Please feel free to let me know what you think overall.



BB Country Club blazer
BB#4
LE OCBD
J.Crew Ludlow Italian Chinos 
Weejuns on the feet.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press tweed, BB shirt, PRL navy trousers, J Press captoes:


----------



## teekayvee

Today - back at work after a week away:





Warson Manor sack
BB shirt and BB vintage tie
Bill's M2
AE Cliftons in burgundy 
Apologies for crappy pics.


----------



## 44Blue

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/803/photo75n.jpg/

ancient Kingsridge "regatta stripe" blazer
Brooks OCBD and tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

44blue - Very cool. That takes some confidence to wear and pull off.

teekavee - I like both the jacket and the tie

TJN - Glad to here that you will be posting more often


----------



## stcolumba

It's great to be a Michigan Wolverine!


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

After shaving 3 inches from my waist, i decided I really needed to get some of my trousers taken in. So I swung by Eddie Jacobs to have Frank work his magic. While I was there, I also picked up this Torino surcingle and a matching zulu strap.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Topsider

TJN said:


> I bought those a couple weeks back, they do seem a little cheap but I got them on sale so I can't complain. Not a bad shoe to just kick around in.


Here's another thread talking about Tretorns, which includes some pics of my older pair (ca. 2006).

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-36-delivered-to-your-door!&highlight=tretorn


----------



## roman totale XVII

Topsider said:


> Jacket: Baracuta
> Sweater, shirt, khakis: PRL
> Shoes: brown suede Topsiders


Good to see the Harrington getting some love on this thread! Take away the sweater and this is exactly what I wore on Saturday. Pink gingham Gitman, navy harrington, O'Connell's khakis, cola desert boots.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> It's great to be a Michigan Wolverine!


I suppose it must be. The wife encouraged me to wear that tie (under protest) to church for Sunday services, just yesterday! LOL.  As usual, a great look overall, but I'm still chewing on my reaction as to the impact of the pocket square


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> I suppose it must be. The wife encouraged me to wear that tie (under protest) to church for Sunday services, just yesterday! LOL.  As usual, a great look overall, but I'm still chewing on my reaction as to the impact of the pocket square


Your wife has excellent taste in ties and in husband! :smile:


----------



## stcolumba

It's still great to be a Michigan Wolverine. A great game! Congrats to the Louisville Cardinals.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. More of the same.

STC - Loving the ties.


----------



## leisureclass

Out with the spring summer jackets: shirt and tie BB, sack is Huntington, all are vintage


----------



## stcolumba

Leisurce Class and OCBD: your ties are fantastic, today!


----------



## K Street




----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> It's great to be a Michigan Wolverine!


Great look.


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> After a hard fought victory on the rugby pitch, a handful of Advil, and a shower (and yes, beers) I've changed into this. Yup, tweed again. Still cold, and windy, to boot.


Are you one of those guys who tapes the ears down so they don't "accidently" get pulled of?


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


>


Well done, it looks like some parts of the country are beginning to see spring like weather. Mother nature here is not ready to usher in spring, we're expecting 5 inches of snow tonight.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



FiscalDean said:


> Well done, it looks like some parts of the country are beginning to see spring like weather. Mother nature here is not ready to usher in spring, we're expecting 5 inches of snow tonight.


Wow. It's going to be 87 degrees in Baltimore today. We just bypassed spring and went straight to summer.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FiscalDean

Monday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven





Tuesday, 

Suit English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## eagle2250

K Street said:


>


A memorable rig...and a good memory at that. Thank-you K Street. You cleared the outfield fence with this day's effort!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

KStreet - Great combo, but it is even better to see you around again.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Jovan

Let the mysterious "pictures without a single remark from the poster" begin!

Oh so intriguing. Who are these handsome young men? What do they do for a living? Why does SVB only show up to post a picture once every few months? :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> Let the mysterious "pictures without a single remark from the poster" begin!
> 
> Oh so intriguing. Who are these handsome young men? What do they do for a living? Why does SVB only show up to post a picture once every few months? :icon_smile_big:


We let the clothes do the talking.


----------



## jwooten

Jovan said:


> Let the mysterious "pictures without a single remark from the poster" begin! Oh so intriguing. Who are these handsome young men? What do they do for a living? Why does SVB only show up to post a picture once every few months? :icon_smile_big:


A friendly welcome back always works. From his tumblr, it looks as though he got married recently (Congrats!).


----------



## Scottmb3

This is what I'm working in today:



















Jacket:

Shoes:


----------



## teekayvee

Today:



New J.Keydge cotton sack (completely unstructured - loving it!)
BB vintage tie
BB square
BB OCBD
Bill's M1 in khaki
AE Cliftons in burgundy
​


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## stcolumba

Ivy Inspired
J Press
Alexander / Cohen

Really liking *Fiscal*'s button down with rep tie on the pinstripes. Yesssss!


----------



## svb

jwooten said:


> A friendly welcome back always works. From his tumblr, it looks as though he got married recently (Congrats!).


Thanks!

Here is today:


----------



## hardline_42

Never seen one of these BDC collars in the wild (outside of an old LIFE magazine photo). I like it. Welcome back!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Bad pic, not sure why it came out so fuzzy.

Org -That is a really nice fit on that jacket up there.

STC - Thanks. I like the Ivy Inspired tie, too.


----------



## conductor




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Got cold today and threw on the Brooks Brothers sweater that was laying on my desk.

Conductor - Nice trousers.

SVB - I like the second pic, well put together.


----------



## emb1980

I'm on vacation and travelling (hence limited wardrobe), so this is awfully similar to the look I posted over in style the other day... but since we're edging even more trad with the bowtie I'll put it in here. Cheers all!

Jacket: BB
OCBD: BB
Bowtie: Tie Bar
Belt: Dionigi
Reds: Bonobos
Socks: BB pink argyle
Wingtips: Frye


----------



## Trip English

Emb, thanks for the post. I appreciate the clear well-composed photos.

From what I've seen of the looks you've posted you must have the classic athletic build. Your jackets appear to fit well at the shoulders, but hang looser around the waist. This contrasts with the proportions of the slim pants. I have the opposite issue, so I can't say how best to manage your build in terms of cut, but perhaps looking for an even softer shoulder and having the jackets nipped in at the waist would help. Also experimenting with a fuller leg in your trousers could help balance things out.


----------



## TJN

stcolumba said:


> Ivy Inspired
> J Press
> Alexander / Cohen
> 
> Really liking *Fiscal*'s button down with rep tie on the pinstripes. Yesssss!


Man, that is a beautiful bow. Sharp as always, stcolumba


----------



## Jovan

I'm sure you aren't biased at all.


----------



## TJN

Jovan said:


> I'm sure you aren't biased at all.


Of course not.

Maybe a little.


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


>


It looks like you're adapting to the new busniess casual change. That's a great look.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Ivy Inspired
> J Press
> Alexander / Cohen
> 
> Really liking *Fiscal*'s button down with rep tie on the pinstripes. Yesssss!


Thank you


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, BB Golden Fleece, the shoulders are kind of iffy, but overall not too bad
Shirt, Paul Fredric
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## conductor

Trying to mix patterns today. How'd I do?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
To my eyes, it appears that you have nailed it, conductor! Though you might consider adding a plain white pocket square to the mix...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## conductor

I think that would be a nice touch and I have one. This jacket has a zip breast pocket - more of a rain jacket as it was pouring this AM.


----------



## emb1980

Trip English said:


> Emb, thanks for the post. I appreciate the clear well-composed photos.
> 
> From what I've seen of the looks you've posted you must have the classic athletic build. Your jackets appear to fit well at the shoulders, but hang looser around the waist. This contrasts with the proportions of the slim pants. I have the opposite issue, so I can't say how best to manage your build in terms of cut, but perhaps looking for an even softer shoulder and having the jackets nipped in at the waist would help. Also experimenting with a fuller leg in your trousers could help balance things out.


 Thank you for the feedback!


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## adoucett

April showers today- but it's still Spring.

BB OCBD
BB pima cotton sweater
Ben Silver tie
Timex
​


----------



## Trip English

Adoucett, I like that tie a lot. I like the sweater as well, but maybe not together. The sweater is such a light spring color I would have tried something pink/peach/yellow etc.


----------



## Topsider

Trip English said:


> Adoucett, I like that tie a lot. I like the sweater as well, but maybe not together. The sweater is such a light spring color I would have tried something pink/peach/yellow etc.


Agreed. Those greens clash, anyway.


----------



## adoucett

I shall keep experimenting and try again.

How about this combo?


----------



## Topsider

^ Much better.


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


>


 Pretty sweater!


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


> Man, that is a beautiful bow. Sharp as always, stcolumba


Ha, ha! Imagine! Ivy Inspired found in the "wilds" of Michigan!


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> I shall keep experimenting and try again.
> 
> How about this combo?


 Splendid!!


----------



## Trip English

adoucett said:


> I shall keep experimenting and try again.
> 
> How about this combo?


Yep. Huge improvement!


----------



## Roycru

In the lobby of the Landmark Theater, a display supporting some of the theories that some people have about what sort of person wears two button darted suits with uncuffed trousers......


----------



## FiscalDean

Trip English said:


> Yep. Huge improvement!


I really like that tie, the texture adds a lot of interest. Details please


----------



## halbydurzell

I like all the sweaters on the last page. I think we'll get one more week out of them here in NY.

At a conference in Vegas earlier this week. Ugh, Vegas. I bought Uniqlo's linen blazer and it served me well in the 50 degree weather / desert winds there. Seems like it'll be a good knockaround blazer for the summer.


----------



## Trip English

Uniqlo does have some gems. I think I'll be grabbing another linen jacket from them soon.

Me today:









Blazer: RL
Shirt: BB
Tie: RL
Pants: RL
Shoes: BB


----------



## remas10

GOOD WORK REALLY


----------



## remas10

Saltydog said:


> Thanks Rambler! I believe it was your instructions that helped me get from photobucket to here. Much obliged. New Supima ocbd...starched only once.
> 
> Thanks Eagle. I've had numerous people try to help me...including several of my employees.
> (Of course I had to explain exactly what مواقع تسويق ممتازة and the Trad Forum is and why I wanted to put a picture of what I was wearing on it--I think word is spreading that the old man has finally gone off the deep end! And that was before I had my secretary close the door and take my picture! ) I finally 'got' the photobucket part by trial and error. I cried out for help after an inability to understand anything on the "how to post a picture" thread. Several were kind enough to respond on this thread and Rambler's post talked me through. I definately feel your pain!


THANKS


----------



## adoucett

FiscalDean said:


> I really like that tie, the texture adds a lot of interest. Details please


FiscalDean, the tie is a Brooks Brothers and was purchased from the good Dr.L on these very fora. I like it a lot too, sad I didn't some across it on the first try.


----------



## Orgetorix

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*
























Dobbs hat
Attolini jacket (thrifted)
Barbera shirt (B&S)
Brooks Bros tie (outlet)
BB trousers (thrifted)
Peal shoes


----------



## TJN

Jacket: Merona unconstructed ($30, I couldn't pass up)
Sweater: J.Crew
OCBD: RL
Chinos: RL
Shoes: Bass

Need to get my ankles tanned


----------



## stcolumba

Mid April, and still, the Shetland sweater is a necessity. J Press shirt.


----------



## throwback91

This is one of your best looks so far. The sockless loafers are a nice touch.



Trip English said:


> Uniqlo does have some gems. I think I'll be grabbing another linen jacket from them soon.
> 
> Me today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blazer: RL
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: RL
> Pants: RL
> Shoes: BB


----------



## Trip English

TJN said:


> Jacket: Merona unconstructed ($30, I couldn't pass up)
> Sweater: J.Crew
> OCBD: RL
> Chinos: RL
> Shoes: Bass
> 
> Need to get my ankles tanned


Pale ankles are the exclusive domain of the patrician upper class. Display them proudly.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed in this so-called Spring.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I think I may have found an appropriate use for my yellow OCBD. I included some closeups to show that there actually is contrast between the jacket and trousers. 
Does it work?

Irish linen hat from Murphy of Ireland
H Oritsky jacket, courtesy of Dr Livingston
Hardwick trousers
AE Winter Park
Just put a new tan calfskin strap on my father's Longines for the spring

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## conductor

L-feld,

I think the shirt and jacket work well together, although overall it seems a bit monochromatic. You might consider some olive or forest green pants.


----------



## conductor

stcolumbia, looking very sharp today. I really like the detail stitching on the lapel and pockets if your suit coat.


----------



## DannoRye

Really like the Winter Parks L-feld. They look almost identical to my Lombards


----------



## L-feld

conductor said:


> L-feld,
> 
> I think the shirt and jacket work well together, although overall it seems a bit monochromatic. You might consider some olive or forest green pants.


Any recommendations on good solid olive trousers, ideally in tropical wool? I have a pair from Hardwick, but they have a very subtle plaid and I am scared it might be too much with the houndstooth jacket.

What about cream colored trousers?


----------



## L-feld

DannoRye said:


> Really like the Winter Parks L-feld. They look almost identical to my Lombards


I'm really glad that AE brought back some decent looking orthotic shoes. For a while all they had were split toes and cap toe bluchers. When I heard they had new orthotic longwings coming out, I was all over it.


----------



## conductor




----------



## DannoRye

L-feld said:


> I'm really glad that AE brought back some decent looking orthotic shoes. For a while all they had were split toes and cap toe bluchers. When I heard they had new orthotic longwings coming out, I was all over it.


Didn't even realize they were ortho, just like the style. Clearly they are onto something.


----------



## L-feld

DannoRye said:


> Didn't even realize they were ortho


Mission accomplished.


----------



## K Street




----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American in a mini herringbone. I'm in the same boat with StC - still more winter than spring here
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

More new goodies for spring

Shaatnez jacket from Eddie Jacobs (tsk tsk) 
Hardwick gabardine trousers with a very subtle plaid
PS from some guy in Italy who sells them on ebay
Brand new Alden 984's (finally found a loafer that fits, sort of)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orgetorix

BB jacket
BB OCBD
Taylor Stitch San Fran x Louisville collab tie from a local shop
C&J for BB monks


----------



## leisureclass

Finally found a use for my red unistripe. BB O.C.B.D., F.R. Tripler tie, Yale Co-op Hopsack - down below M2s and saddle bucks.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## K Street

Where is everyone?


----------



## ArtVandalay

conductor said:


>


Conductor - great trousers. Source?


----------



## Roycru

K Street asked "Where is everyone". I am in the Butterfly Pavilion watching my socks fall down. I don't know where anyone else is.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

^^^Love the saddles.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, JAB from the red label days
Shirt, Bestcustomshirt.com
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## conductor

ArtVandalay said:


> Conductor - great trousers. Source?


From Corbin "Highland patterns" - thrift store find.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


> That is a great looking jacket, details please.


----------



## YoungClayB

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Hey guys. Good morning to everyone. A beautiful day here in Charlotte.


































Shirt: Brooks Slim Fit
Tie: Brooks
Jacket: Brooks
Pants: Polo Preston
Socks: Target
Shoes: Brooks


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Conductor - I meant to tell you how much I like that tie, classic, very classic

Clay B- Very well put together. The blue trousers work very well with the seersucker. However, I cant quit looking at that watch...beautiful.


----------



## ArtVandalay

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



YoungClayB said:


> Hey guys. Good morning to everyone. A beautiful day here in Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Slim Fit
> Tie: Brooks
> Jacket: Brooks
> Pants: Polo Preston
> Socks: Target
> Shoes: Brooks


Welcome back. Looking good.


----------



## Brio1

YoungClayB said:


> Hey guys. Good morning to everyone. A beautiful day here in Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Slim Fit
> Tie: Brooks
> Jacket: Brooks
> Pants: Polo Preston
> Socks: Target
> Shoes: Brooks


 A fine case and dial! Elegant simplicity.


----------



## K Street

FiscalDean said:


> That is a great looking jacket, details please.


Thanks, FD. It's a wool-silk-linen blend from J. Press ca. 2003.


----------



## stcolumba

Wednesday's stuff.


----------



## stcolumba

At last! It is warm enough to wear some springtime colors.


----------



## Trip English

Seems like a bit of a slow down in posting, I can only assume it's because we're all finally transitioning to spring wardrobes. Already some great spring colors starting to creep in. 

And welcome back YCB!


----------



## Flairball

Yup. Transitioning into warm weather duds. Which means rebuilding. Lousy pic, but it's where I'm at right now. 









Ive got a few ideas. I'm planning to get a bit of seersucker, a couple of linen jackets. Any suggestions?


----------



## leisureclass

^ You've gotta get a navy hopsack


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## eagle2250

^^
An excellent execution of a classic look. The Alden Algonquin toed AWWs are looking particularly comfortable today. Well done, Ensiferous!


----------



## Eric W S

Flairball said:


> Yup. Transitioning into warm weather duds. Which means rebuilding. Lousy pic, but it's where I'm at right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive got a few ideas. I'm planning to get a bit of seersucker, a couple of linen jackets. Any suggestions?


Chambray, Madras, OCBD Solid and Striped. Linen pants, khakis, Trop weight wool in grey, Shell Cordovan, ...


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Spring colors? Navy hopsack?

Navy Blazer by Boyd's of St. Louis (?) (purchased from ogketchikan's Ivy league Store on ebay) 
Vintage blazer buttons I found on ebay
BB OCBD in pink (just for Trip) 
Nubby raw silk ps
Eddie Jacobs tropical wool trousers
Capps shoes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> An excellent execution of a classic look. The Alden Algonquin toed AWWs are looking particularly comfortable today. Well done, Ensiferous!


Eagle, thank you. When I have a day when I know I will be walking for miles, I will choose the Alden 965, because, as you mentioned, they are so comfortable & stable. I've found nothing like them.

(Of course, if it is over miles of rock, I'll choose the Scarpa SL M3.)


----------



## stcolumba

Spring was short! Winter has returned with a vengeance.


----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


> Spring was short! Winter has returned with a vengeance.
> 
> View attachment 7553


Terrific. I have long admired the crew-neck-with-tie look but I am never able to make it work myself.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I was organizing/sorting the closet today and before I knew it I was wearing a bow tie.


----------



## emb1980

L-feld said:


> Spring colors? Navy hopsack?
> 
> Navy Blazer by Boyd's of St. Louis (?) (purchased from ogketchikan's Ivy league Store on ebay)
> Vintage blazer buttons I found on ebay
> BB OCBD in pink (just for Trip)
> Nubby raw silk ps
> Eddie Jacobs tropical wool trousers
> Capps shoes
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Love that watch! Old Walthams are wonderful.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was organizing/sorting the closet today and before I knew it I was wearing a bow tie.


Welcome to the "other side"!  It looks great!


----------



## Shaver

Jacket - a playful ventless number in navy and sea green dogtooth on a cream ground with sky blue and tomato red over-checks. This fabric is so light as it hardly feels like you are wearing a jacket at all.

Cravat - creamy yellow silk with blue and red paisley pattern picking up rather well on the jacket's over-check.

Shirt - sky blue plain broadcloth.

PS - a plain rich maroon silk.

Trousers - mid grey flannels with a just-so drape and hemmed to the optimal slant forward for my ideal break.

Shoes - Loake oxfords in a deep chocolate tone.


----------



## stcolumba

A package arrives from the wilds of New Jersey--wrapped in old fashioned brown paper.
















Removing the brown paper reveals a white box with logo.










Inside, a bow tie and a nifty, gingham pocket square. Good work, *TJN*!


----------



## leisureclass

Apparently good minds think alike OCBD:


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Shaver said:


> View attachment 7569
> 
> 
> Jacket - a playful ventless number in navy and sea green dogtooth on a cream ground with sky blue and tomato red over-checks. This fabric is so light as it hardly feels like you are wearing a jacket at all.
> 
> Cravat - creamy yellow silk with blue and red paisley pattern picking up rather well on the jacket's over-check.
> 
> Shirt - sky blue plain broadcloth.
> 
> PS - a plain rich maroon silk.
> 
> Trousers - mid grey flannels with a just-so drape and hemmed to the optimal slant forward for my ideal break.
> 
> Shoes - Loake oxfords in a deep chocolate tone.
> 
> View attachment 7570


Beautiful cravat. You're making me want to dig one out of my closet. I haven't worn one in years.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flairball

After spending yesterday on the rugby pitch I got to act and dress like a human again today. Cold and windy this weekend, but I'm not complaining; another day in tweed :wink2:. Anyway, Symphony Hall to see Kissin, then dinner at The Haven, with the wife.
















and oddly enough, I did not wear a hat tonight.


----------



## Pentheos

Sorry, Flairball, but your jacket looks too short all around. Sans sweater, you'd be showing over an inch of cuff.


----------



## L-feld

Flairball said:


> After spending yesterday on the rugby pitch I got to act and dress like a human again today. Cold and windy this weekend, but I'm not complaining; another day in tweed :wink2:. Anyway, Symphony Hall to see Kissin, then dinner at The Haven, with the wife.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and oddly enough, I did not wear a hat tonight.


Have you lost weight?


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW

Perfection! Totally stealing this combination when it finally warms up here in Michigan. Well done!



YoungClayB said:


> Hey guys. Good morning to everyone. A beautiful day here in Charlotte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Slim Fit
> Tie: Brooks
> Jacket: Brooks
> Pants: Polo Preston
> Socks: Target
> Shoes: Brooks


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, for a chilly spring morning.

Jacket - PRL

Sweater - BB

OCBD - LE

Chinos - J.Crew

Socks - J.Crew

Weejuns

Stc - Thanks, I am slowing making my way over.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Himself

Shaver,

Your post caught my eye because I have a jacket a lot like that one. Though it's very nice, I hardly wear it anymore as my taste has gone ruthlessly TNSIL 3/2.

I'm loath to criticize anyone who dresses much better than I, but: I think your jacket would look better longer; and it's borderline button-pulling tight, my current pet peeve.

I like the latest pictures of emb1980, YoungClayB and OCBD in jackets with a bit of ease, which I think is the trad/Ivy tradition.


----------



## Shaver

Himself said:


> Shaver,
> 
> Your post caught my eye because I have a jacket a lot like that one. Though it's very nice, I hardly wear it anymore as my taste has gone ruthlessly TNSIL 3/2.
> 
> I'm loath to criticize anyone who dresses much better than I, but: I think your jacket would look better longer; and it's borderline button-pulling tight, my current pet peeve.
> 
> I like the latest pictures of emb1980, YoungClayB and OCBD in jackets with a bit of ease, which I think is the trad/Ivy tradition.


That jacket is on it's way to becoming 3/2 roll naturally! There's no helping the shoulders though. :tongue2:

It is definitely the correct length, covering the butt etc. I probably need to get my robo-pose sorted out, if one stands too stiffly it plays havoc with cuff lengths and so on and so forth.

As to borderine button pulling tight, that's true - however it is ventless so I offer that as mitigation, it being a very fine line between fitted and unfitted with nary a hint of splay at the back.


----------



## FiscalDean

Still flannel weather in Wisconsin's northwoods

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Uomo
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## TJN

stcolumba said:


>


Always love seeing my bows on you, stcolumba.

This is a quick snap I took this weekend while grilling myself some lunch. Definitely too cold to be April.


----------



## TJN

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Really liking this jacket, OCBD.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Old BB poplin sack, J.Press Hairline, and dark blue knit tie.

Thanks* TJN* and* STC*!


----------



## stcolumba

That's a great looking shirt, *OCBD!*


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Brio1

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Old BB poplin sack, J.Press Hairline, and dark blue knit tie.
> 
> Thanks* TJN* and* STC*!


This is a nice change from our standard, yet beloved OCBD shirts. And it appears that you mean business, OCBD. :smile:


----------



## Flairball

L-feld said:


> Have you lost weight?


Now that the snow is off the trails I've been running regularly, so I may have dropped a few. But it may just look like I have, bcause apparently my arms have gotten longer.


----------



## Flairball

Pentheos said:


> Sorry, Flairball, but your jacket looks too short all around. Sans sweater, you'd be showing over an inch of cuff.


The sweater is quite texture, and causes the arms to ride up a bit when I do something like drive. I should have straightened them out before the pic.


----------



## Flairball

It still feel like winter, so I'll dress like its winter. Anyway, off to buy seasonal clothes in hopes that the weather warms. 
















Pay no attention to the footwear.


----------



## leisureclass

^Do my eyes deceive me? or perhaps my monitor, but the red in your tie and the red in your pocket square don't seem to play well together. Very nice tweed.

Today:




(excuse the messy kitchen)
All vintage BB on top
Corbin and Bean below


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie,Lands End
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> It still feel like winter, so I'll dress like its winter. Anyway, off to buy seasonal clothes in hopes that the weather warms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pay no attention to the footwear.


Great outfit....Yesterday we had 82F...today we'll be in the 50s....Odd for South Texas....I still have my tweed out and will be wearing it today.


----------



## P Hudson

Some great looks here of late: I've been too busy to post, and far too rushed in the morning to wear anything other than a suit. Today is Australia Day so I'm home from work. I'll do my US taxes, mark essays, and hopefully have some time with friends. I thought I'd begin my morning by throwing up some pics from the last few days. This is a brown POW sack by BB, with a BB striped shirt, BB square, and AE Charlestons (long defunct LWB).


----------



## P Hudson

yesterday I wore a navy (cotton) BB suit, BB striped shirt, BB square, AE Cordovan Leeds. We've changed the clocks so now days are short, nights are cool, and in the afternoon sun it is still about 75F. I'm looking forward to tweed weather.


----------



## P Hudson

last one:
BB silk jacket, BB vest, Eagle shirt, IIRC light gray trousers:


----------



## jfkemd

gre


oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Old BB poplin sack, J.Press Hairline, and dark blue knit tie.
> 
> Thanks* TJN* and* STC*!


great combination.


----------



## teekayvee

OCBD - love the roll on that J.Press.

Me today, with summer finally coming:



J.Keydge "slack jacket" (I believe this is what J.Press used to sell a few years back)
BB university stripe OCBD
Lands' End US-made Madras tie
BB square
Burberry khaki cotton suit pants
AE Clifton


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Norman Hilton
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Park Ave in merlot


----------



## Jovan

Digging so many of these looks lately.

Today, taking a new-ish Mercer & Sons out for a test drive. As spring is actually starting to feel like... spring I felt the pink was appropriate. (Thanks, ArtVandalay!)









Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack blazer
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Timex on Weekender strap
Lands' End surcingle belt
Lands' End chinos
Gold Toe socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## Flairball

Trying out some stripes. Casually. 
















Shirt & belt-LLB
Trousers-Barbour
Sweater-EB


----------



## indieprep

Early fall here in the south hemisphere. Will stay home during morning, so no sweater needed. 
Polo and trousers by local makers.
Boat boots by Sebago
Frames by Oliver Peoples
Watch is a Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500M


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks gentlemen.Today. All of khaki chinos were in the wash!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Camelhair SC and Flannels by English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE cordovan Hamilton


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Meeting a new client today.

BB two button sack (forgoing the vest to avoid appearing too pretentious)
Gitman shirt
Shell Park Aves
Tiffany cufflinks (wedding gift from my wife)
Paul Smith tie (the first tie I ever bought for myself, way back circa 2001)
Also wearing that old Waltham that you've all seen a million times. And some pretty wild braces, but I am keeping my jacket on today.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Silver Spuds??


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^^
> 
> Silver Spuds??


Haha, not quite, they are kidney beans. My wife claims it is a famous Tiffany design. I've never seen it before, but I find them amusing.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roycru

L-feld said:


> Haha, not quite, they are kidney beans. My wife claims it is a famous Tiffany design. I've never seen it before, but I find them amusing.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I think that those might be Tiffany Sterling Elsa Peretti "Bean" cuff links. What does it say on the backs of them?


----------



## Pappa

Yep!!! Those are Elsa Peretti Beans!!!


----------



## conductor

Chaperoning prom tonight.

BB 3/2 sack suit and BB vintage tie.


----------



## L-feld

Roycru said:


> I think that those might be Tiffany Sterling Elsa Peretti "Bean" cuff links. What does it say on the backs of them?


 I just checked with my wife and they are indeed Elsa Peretti. The joys of being married to a jewelry appraiser.


----------



## P Hudson

Pappa said:


> Yep!!! Those are Elsa Peretti Beans!!!


If you tilt your head to the right, it looks like a polar bear standing upright and wearing a gray scarf.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



P Hudson said:


> If you tilt your head to the right, it looks like a polar bear standing upright and wearing a gray scarf.


Hahahhahahahaha, the face at the top is actually the reflection of my dog's face.

You can also see the reflection of my wife taking the picture on the left.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LouB

Last night was prom night for my youngest son. He's wearing the Raleigh Haberdasher tuxedo recently adopted from the endless closet of TweedyDon. His girlfriend liked the idea of a skull and crossbones tie instead of the traditional satin. With the exception of the cufflink/stud set and tie, everything he's wearing came from the Exchange, GW and eBay.

Many thanks to Tweedy! Everything I've purchased from him has been just right!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me, today, in a tie from the very first go-round of the Swap Box.


----------



## leisureclass

Spring is here


----------



## TweedyDon

LouB said:


> Last night was prom night for my youngest son. He's wearing the Raleigh Haberdasher tuxedo recently adopted from the endless closet of TweedyDon. His girlfriend liked the idea of a skull and crossbones tie instead of the traditional satin. With the exception of the cufflink/stud set and tie, everything he's wearing came from the Exchange, GW and eBay.
> 
> Many thanks to Tweedy! Everything I've purchased from him has been just right!


Many thanks for posting this, Lou! I'm *delighted* to see this being put to such good use!


----------



## adoucett

From yesterday,

"America" themed boat race on campus. I was spectating but wanted to add a little fun to the scene. 
Had a blue blazer on earlier in the AM, but it was warm enough to go without.

-BB button down
-BB bowtie
-Land's End trousers
-Leatherman nautical flag belt
-Sebagos
-Good looking gal.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Spin Evans

adoucett said:


> From yesterday,
> 
> "America" themed boat race on campus. I was spectating but wanted to add a little fun to the scene.
> Had a blue blazer on earlier in the AM, but it was warm enough to go without.
> 
> -BB button down
> -BB bowtie
> -Land's End trousers
> -Leatherman nautical flag belt
> -Sebagos
> -Good looking gal.


Just have to say, redheads are the traddest accessory currently known to man. Got one of my own, never goes out of style! :aportnoy:


----------



## conductor

Agreed!


Spin Evans said:


> Just have to say, redheads are the traddest accessory currently known to man. Got one of my own, never goes out of style! :aportnoy:


----------



## Ensiferous

Spin Evans said:


> Just have to say, redheads are the traddest accessory currently known to man. Got one of my own, never goes out of style! :aportnoy:


Yes, I had one many years ago. An excellent accessory, but potentially dangerous, so handle with care. I wouldn't mind getting another, but I think the wife might object. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## floyd

First post here, not much to show and tell but always funny to share!
Sweater V-neck navy by a local swedish company, merino wool sure is nice. Shirt Gant and trousers from Oscar Jacobson. Shoes Polo navy suedes and navy leather belt to match with. No tie or wristwatch today, a little hard for me to get the knot right with one arm and was in a little hurry. Maybe the dark sweater is a little too much, should have gone with a green or red.
I don't know how trad this is, but this is usually what I wear on a daily basis.


----------



## stcolumba

There are some terrific ties on this page! Very much liking* Adoucett*'s bow tie.
Nice shirt, *Floyd!*

What I wore, this morning. It is April the 28th, and still, I can wear this wool suit. I thought I had put it away until next Fall. It appears that we are allotted only one day per week of Spring weather.


----------



## Flairball

Yesterday. Went to an outdoor cigar smoker in the evening. Glad I wore the sweater.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press jacket, BB original polo (hard to see the blue stripe), LE tie, worsted tan trousers:








BB sack, BB shirt (with navy worsted trousers, BB argyles, and LE saddles in brown on brown):


----------



## Patrick06790

Debut of pocket square by wacolo

https://postimage.org/
image hosting over 2mb


----------



## Jovan

adoucett said:


> From yesterday,
> 
> "America" themed boat race on campus. I was spectating but wanted to add a little fun to the scene.
> Had a blue blazer on earlier in the AM, but it was warm enough to go without.
> 
> -BB button down
> -BB bowtie
> -Land's End trousers
> -Leatherman nautical flag belt
> -Sebagos
> -Good looking gal.


You two are adorable together. Just had to say it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today, first day in spring / summer clothes

Suit,Englis American
Shirt, Paul Fredric
Tie, Dept. store label
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## adoucett

Going to a concert tonight.
Sorry for the picture quality, but the show starts in 10 minutes!

Trying to blend the old with the new...

J. Crew shirt.
vintage Oakloom Clothiers 3/2 blazer
vintage Robert Talbott tie
J. Crew chinos
Weejuns


----------



## FiscalDean

ADoucett, very nice look.


----------



## stcolumba

*Adoucett*: Nattly looking blazer, tie combo!










Solids, Stripes, Gingham

Shirt: J Press
Tie: Ferragamo (wool)
PS: Ivy Inspired (One of *TJN*'s creations.)


----------



## Roycru

Went to Brooks Brothers today to order a shirt. I wore one of my two Brooks Brothers Special Order Suits from March 19th, 1976. The Special Order label amazed the salesman, who wasn't even born then. (Everything I am wearing is from Brooks Brothers.)


----------



## Jovan

The lapels are a bit wide, but that's a pretty awesome suit and has obviously lasted a long time as an investment.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today after work. It feels like summer. I rejoiced. This has been a great page by the way. I loved leisure class's yellow sweater, STC's wool suit, PHudson's first pic, Roycru in general, and Ensif's great collar roll/madras shot.


----------



## Ensiferous

OCBD, you are getting me inspired, and I'm looking forward to shorts season! It will take a few sunny days to knock the white off of my legs. Fair warning.

stcolumba, nice rig. 

PH, great tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Truly, *OCBD* is the harbinger of Spring!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Countess Mara
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru and Stc, it's great to see people wearing suits. I've always considered a sport coat as a casual Friday thing. Now, when I wear a sport coat it's a casual Thursday thing as my place of work is casual Friday.


----------



## floyd

Great outfit Adoucett, and I like your tie on the last picture Stcolumba!


----------



## P Hudson

A golden autumn day, with cooling temps:

LE lambswool jacket, unlined old PRL tie, BB shirt, PRL cords, Pantharella argyles, AE cordovan Leeds:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Store label
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick heavy tweed jacket, LE shirt, navy flannel trousers, AE Steeple.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Tino Cosma
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## srivats

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



P Hudson said:


> View attachment 7709
> 
> Southwick heavy tweed jacket, LE shirt, navy flannel trousers, AE Steeple.


I like that a lot, PHudson.


----------



## wacolo

Maggie says, "Eeesh, what the heck did you step in?!!?" I have lost about 12 pounds in the last 6 months. Now none of my pants fit. Hopefully it is just a phase :icon_pale:.

Corbin Madras Sack
BB Gabs
Buck Brogues
Lands End Knit
Old JAB OCBD


----------



## knucklehead

I always like your WAYW posts Wacolo. This one is particularly appealing. Please keep it up!


----------



## P Hudson

srivats, thanks for the comment.
Wacolo, congrats on the weight loss, and thanks for posting. Things were getting a bit slow around here.


----------



## Trad-ish

Great job, Wacolo!


----------



## Walter Denton

First madras of the season - Brooks Brothers
Orvis Ultimates
Eastland dirty bucks
Lovely wife


----------



## leisureclass

Rolling into Spring with a vengeance, very nice Walter D and Wacolo


----------



## thegovteach

Walter Denton said:


> First madras of the season - Brooks Brothers
> Orvis Ultimates
> Eastland dirty bucks
> Lovely wife


Good Spring/Summer look...love Mrs. Denton's hat...( I love hats.)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Not trad, but my version of quick trip to the store trad.

Walter - Good to see you. You look like you are having a good time.

Wacolo - Post more often. Way to tame that jacket.


----------



## Orgetorix

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Happy Derby day. Would've been even happier if my horse had won, but oh well.


----------



## jbarwick

Ogre - Those shoes make the outfit!

Wacolo - That jacket is bold!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Out for the morning trying a Uniqlo 3/2 linen jacket with darts and not much of roll. That is all to say if it weren't a touch too long I would be very happy with it. However, it might be just too long to wear.


----------



## Tiger

stcolumba said:


> There are some terrific ties on this page! Very much liking* Adoucett*'s bow tie.
> Nice shirt, *Floyd!*
> 
> What I wore, this morning. It is April the 28th, and still, I can wear this wool suit. I thought I had put it away until next Fall. It appears that we are allotted only one day per week of Spring weather.


What a beautiful suit! There seems to be loads of subtle heather coloring in it - I'm envious!


----------



## Tiger

P Hudson said:


> J Press jacket, BB original polo (hard to see the blue stripe), LE tie, worsted tan trousers:
> View attachment 7668
> 
> 
> BB sack, BB shirt (with navy worsted trousers, BB argyles, and LE saddles in brown on brown):
> 
> View attachment 7669


Sharp and sophisticated as always!


----------



## Tiger

Patrick06790 said:


> Debut of pocket square by wacolo
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image hosting over 2mb


 Despite your tendency for self-deprecating humor, you really dress superbly!


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Out for the morning trying a Uniqlo 3/2 linen jacket with darts and not much of roll. That is all to say if it weren't a touch too long I would be very happy with it. However, it might be just too long to wear.


Did someone say something about a Uniqlo Linen Jacket?!?!


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Out for the morning trying a Uniqlo 3/2 linen jacket with darts and not much of roll. That is all to say if it weren't a touch too long I would be very happy with it. However, it might be just too long to wear.


This may be too long by current standards of fashion. I would rather say, however, that it is on the longer but still acceptable side of "correct" sizing. I'd wear it like that. Furthermore, you can be sure that the style will swing to the other extreme eventually. The Thom Browne look says it's too long, but the traditional "rules" I'm aware of are a) that it should fall into your cupped hands, b) that it should cover your behind, and c) that the distance from the collar to the jacket-bottom should equal the distance from the jacket-bottom to the ground. I think by any of those three, this jacket looks fine.


----------



## rwaldron

Here's what I wore to a Derby party at SYC (I'm the one int he bow tie).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the feedback P.Hudson. It is appreciated. Length is one of the most difficult areas for me to get right. I am relatively short (5 7"), fit, and have short legs. I may have the jacket below shortened .75"-1" for educational purposes. I was comparing the two jackets today.










Rswoldron - Great pic. I really enjoyed it.

Wacolo - I see that we are both resourceful.


----------



## TJN

RL shirt
J.Crew sweater


----------



## rwaldron

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks for the feedback P.Hudson. It is appreciated. Length is one of the most difficult areas for me to get right. I am relatively short (5 7"), fit, and have short legs. I may have the jacket below shortened .75"-1" for educational purposes. I was comparing the two jackets today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rswoldron - Great pic. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> Wacolo - I see that we are both resourceful.


Thanks - The pic wasn't a great pic of what I was wearing, but it did well capture the day and the party.


----------



## emb1980

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Out for the morning trying a Uniqlo 3/2 linen jacket with darts and not much of roll. That is all to say if it weren't a touch too long I would be very happy with it. However, it might be just too long to wear.


I will leave tailoring critiques to those more knowledgable than myself, but I do rather like the colors of that tie.


----------



## Jovan

ocbd: For a cheap sport coat that's really not bad looking. Had no idea Uniqlo was into the Ivy League thing, but being Japanese I suppose it makes sense. I agree the jacket could be an inch shorter, which would be in better proportion to your height. The sleeves look perfect as they are.


----------



## Bjorn

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Jovan said:


> ocbd: For a cheap sport coat that's really not bad looking. Had no idea Uniqlo was into the Ivy League thing, but being Japanese I suppose it makes sense. I agree the jacket could be an inch shorter, which would be in better proportion to your height. The sleeves look perfect as they are.


That might be 2"


----------



## wacolo

I got a bit crazy with the colors today :redface:. But I figured, it's spring so what the heck. 

Burberry/HF SC
Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen Sea Island Cotton Shirt
Talbott Tie
Unknown Gabs






OCBD I would have guessed you in the 6' range :smile:. The coat may be a bit long, but I do not think it looks disproportionately so. Just jam your hands into your pockets, and no one will know the difference


----------



## Roycru

Length is one of the most difficult areas for me to get right. I am relatively short (5 7"), fit, and have short legs. I may have the jacket below shortened .75"-1" for educational purposes. I was comparing the two jackets today.









OCBD, I fully understand what you mean. I am 5'6" (although I used to be closer to 5'8" before Lumbar Stenosis, Degenerative Disc Disease, and Herniated Discs). One of the big problems is that over the years, the length of (for example) a Brooks Brothers 40 Short jacket has varied over more than four inches. I have some late 1990's and early 2000's Brooks Brothers 40 Short Odd Jackets that are longer than the jacket that you are wearing in the picture. The jacket of my 2001 Brooks Brothers (Marks & Spencer era) suit is also longer than the jacket that you are wearing.

The Brooks Brothers 40 Regular Gatsby Regatta Blazer that I tried on last week (and posted a picture of) was almost the same length of the 1976 Brooks Brothers suit jacket that I was wearing. Many current 40 Regulars from many manufacturers seem to be as short as (or shorter than) 40 Shorts used to be.

In a few years, the Organ Grinder Monkey's Jacket look will no longer be fashionable, and all these short 40 Regulars (and other sizes) should be all over eBay, with very few people buying them.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wacolo said:


> I got a bit crazy with the colors today :redface:. But I figured, it's spring so what the heck.
> 
> Burberry/HF SC
> Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen Sea Island Cotton Shirt
> Talbott Tie
> Unknown Gabs


Nothing too crazy here. Very well done. The light pink is a fantastic touch- pink is always a challenge to sport with earthy tones, but so very rewarding when it works. I'm a big fan of the collar & tie knot; both work very well with your features. The only thing I'm not utterly convinced about is the square, but I can't quite make out the exact tone. A lower, less flashy puff would make the thing perfect to my eye, but hey, it's your outfit.


----------



## P Hudson

Golden Fleece sack suit, Makers tie, Original Polo shirt, AE Richmond LWBs:


----------



## Flairball

This is all I've got right now. In Japan with limited clothing for a few weeks. Top half-a bit trad. Bottom half-far from it, but comfy. Got some stripes, khakis, and bow ties in tow, so I will produce before too long.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredric
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave

I didn't realize there was a spot on the mirror until I snapped this shot.


----------



## wacolo

Anthony, Thanks! The square is a barely sheer silk in navy. Usually on cotton I will do a tv fold. Silk I just do the puff-n-stuff then forget about it :icon_smile_big:

Org, what are the deets on the tie? It almost looks like cotton on my monitor.


----------



## Orgetorix

wacolo said:


> Anthony, Thanks! The square is a barely sheer silk in navy. Usually on cotton I will do a tv fold. Silk I just do the puff-n-stuff then forget about it :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Org, what are the deets on the tie? It almost looks like cotton on my monitor.


Feels like a cotton-linen blend to me. It's a collab between a local Louisville boutique and the San Francisco menswear maker Taylor Stitch. Hence the motifs - the bear and Golden Gate bridge for SF; the horse and the twin spires of Churchill Downs for Louisville.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> Golden Fleece sack suit, Makers tie, Original Polo shirt, AE Richmond LWBs:
> 
> View attachment 7734
> View attachment 7735


A great look here, well done.

Curious, when is this suit from? The trousers appear rather tapered.


----------



## Dave

Flairball said:


> This is all I've got right now. In Japan with limited clothing for a few weeks. Top half-a bit trad. Bottom half-far from it, but comfy. Got some stripes, khakis, and bow ties in tow, so I will produce before too long.


Your footwear . . . are they loafers, boots, etc.? It's hard to tell.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

wacolo said:


> I got a bit crazy with the colors today :redface:. But I figured, it's spring so what the heck.
> 
> Burberry/HF SC
> Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen Sea Island Cotton Shirt
> Talbott Tie
> Unknown Gabs
> 
> OCBD I would have guessed you in the 6' range :smile:. The coat may be a bit long, but I do not think it looks disproportionately so. Just jam your hands into your pockets, and no one will know the difference


Great look.

We have that panelling in our basement. It was installed in 1958.

Stuff is heavy, not at all like the 70s crap that replaced it.


----------



## wacolo

WouldaShoulda said:


> Great look.
> 
> We have that panelling in our basement. It was installed in 1958.
> 
> Stuff is heavy, not at all like the 70s crap that replaced it.


 thanks. I love the stuff! The house was built in 1952 and the paneling is original. Some friends asked what I was going to replace it with and I almost did a spit take.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wacolo said:


> Anthony, Thanks! The square is a barely sheer silk in navy. Usually on cotton I will do a tv fold. Silk I just do the puff-n-stuff then forget about it :icon_smile_big:


I think I unconsciously followed your lead on this sunny day. Just realised I, too, am sporting pink and green. Sadly I don't have the proper equipment to post decent quality photos on a regular basis at the moment, but I wanted to share that.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/photo62oh.jpg/

Light pink contrast collar and cuffs- Austin Reed
Jacket- _Ibid_, Reed
Cardigan- James Pringle

Edit- admittedly not very trad...

Also wearing purple cords and two-tones in cream and brown.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> A great look here, well done.
> 
> Curious, when is this suit from? The trousers appear rather tapered.


The trousers were too big and fairly full cut, but I took them to a tailor a year or two ago and had him take them in. He might have overdone it, because they are VERY tapered. When the pendulum swings to a fuller cut, I'm going to look painfully dated. Also, I specified a particular length of cuff, but had a brain cramp when I converted to centimeters, so my extra long cuff turned out to be extra short.


----------



## Flairball

Dave said:


> Your footwear . . . are they loafers, boots, etc.? It's hard to tell.


They are a pair of slip on ankle high boots. Very convenient in a country where you are constantly donning and doffing your footwear.


----------



## conductor

WARNING: Veiwing the follow legs may cause permant damage to your vision. You have been warned.


----------



## Roycru

I saw a pink elephant today. Brooks Brothers cord jacket (two buttons buttoned because a cold wind was blowing after the rain), Land's End flannel shirt, and Orvis pants......


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it casual again today. 









The evenings and mornings here are unseasonably chilly. I could well have gotten away with bringing a tweed jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

J Press 3 button sack, BB shirt, old tie, PRL navy trousers:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, Coppley
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## wacolo

Flairball, who is the cardigan by?

Anthony, looks good! I have done cardigans with sportcoats a few times, but have never really worked it out.

Roycru, as long as the elephant did not say anything, you are good! :tongue2:

Brown BB Suit
BB shirt and tie
no name PS


----------



## FiscalDean

wacolo said:


> Flairball, who is the cardigan by?
> 
> Anthony, looks good! I have done cardigans with sportcoats a few times, but have never really worked it out.
> 
> Roycru, as long as the elephant did not say anything, you are good! :tongue2:
> 
> Brown BB Suit
> BB shirt and tie
> no name PS


Wacolo, love the suit. It has great shoulders.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Roycru

Looking underdressed amongst the "Gatsby" stuff at Brooks Brothers. Wearing PRL jacket, tie, and pocket square, BB OCBD, LE trousers, AE shoes......


----------



## Anthony Charton

Liking the two-tones and double-breasted; not enjoying the matching PS however. Other than that solid outfit !


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today, with tie and square from J. Press sample sale. Collar is a mess because I wore this shirt under a hooded rainjacket all day before getting into the coat and tie this evening.


----------



## Flairball

wacolo said:


> Flairball, who is the cardigan by?


Its from Eddie Bauer. I think it's been discontinued. It was offered online in their sale section this past winter. I like it, but toda the weather here has warmed up, so it may not get worn again this trip.


----------



## adoucett

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today, with tie and square from J. Press sample sale. Collar is a mess because I wore this shirt under a hooded rainjacket all day before getting into the coat and tie this evening.


Love the texture on that tie. I wouldn't worry _too_ much about the collar. With oxford cloth, the more rumpled, the better I say


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> Love the texture on that tie. I wouldn't worry _too_ much about the collar. With oxford cloth, the more rumpled, the better I say


Thanks -- it's a triangular-ended knit. I like rumpled, too, but some don't -- and that collar is edging into outright _wrinkled_. :icon_viking:


----------



## Roycru

Anthony Charton said:


> Liking the two-tones and double-breasted; not enjoying the matching PS however. Other than that solid outfit !


Thank you. Today was our "Equestrian" theme day. If the picture was bigger, it would be easier to see that the tie has a hunt scene, with someone wearing a green jacket on a horse, and with foxes and hounds. The pocket square has someone wearing a blue jacket playing polo. It appears to be the same horse on both items, but only Ralph Lauren thinks that anyone hunts on their polo ponies (or the other way around).


----------



## Anthony Charton

Oh, so totally my mistake. While it remains a little matchy to my taste, you have my apologies for assuming you might have gone for a full matching set.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## jbarwick

Is that a hint of blue in that Ben Silver tie? I have been looking for a red and gold striped tie (though not too hard) and I love possible pop from the blue.


----------



## L-feld

I will spare you all the pictures, but today I am wearing a ringing endorsement for buying American made products.

Foolishly, I decided to sway from my usual dedication to American made products and I purchased a pair of Mexican made Berle tropical wool trousers. They were about $50 cheaper than the equivalent from O'Connell's. And, fwiw, more expensive than a pair of trousers from Hardwick.

I am wearing them for the first time today and when I got into my office a little while ago, I crouched down to plug in my cell phone charger. Guess what happened.

It probably won't cost $50 for my tailor to sew up the rear seam of my pants, so technically, I am still ahead monetarily. That being said, I would gladly fork over $50 right now to not have to walk around my office with my underwear showing. I guess my jacket will stay on today.


----------



## Roycru

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh, so totally my mistake. While it remains a little matchy to my taste, you have my apologies for assuming you might have gone for a full matching set.


As it was "Equestrian" theme day, I was trying to be the one with the most "Equestrian" items. (The blazer has the PRL buttons with the crossed polo mallets.)

I probably should have explained that when I posted the picture. I keep forgetting that although I am posting using a very large monitor, many people are viewing the posts on smaller monitors or on hand held devices.

At least I wasn't the one on "Pink" theme day who tried to say that their Nantucket Red pants were pink.

On "Equestrian" theme day, I didn't try to claim that my Walnut Strands were "Saddle".

The one with the most "theme" items wins. You don't win anything, you just "win". I guess that makes us "amateurs" rather than "pros".


----------



## HerrDavid

How was the sample sale, Youthful Repp-robate? I was thinking of heading over for a look-see today if the weather doesn't get too nasty.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> It probably won't cost $50 for my tailor to sew up the rear seam of my pants, so technically, I am still ahead monetarily. That being said, I would gladly fork over $50 right now to not have to walk around my office with my underwear showing. I guess my jacket will stay on today.


Do what my dad taught me; staple them together, always mean to get them fixed properly but just keep wearing them that way forever!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

HerrDavid said:


> How was the sample sale, Youthful Repp-robate? I was thinking of heading over for a look-see today if the weather doesn't get too nasty.


Not bad. Great sportcoat selection, especially in more popular sizes, (though even at 70% off, still a little rich for my blood), excellent silk squares (which might be pretty well picked over by now) and lots of stuff that was nice, but not staples (patterned shirts, burgundy cords, that kind of thing).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LeisureClass - LOVE the tie!

Wacolo - Keep posting. I appreciate your understated sense of cool.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



WouldaShoulda said:


> Do what my dad taught me; staple them together, always mean to get them fixed properly but just keep wearing them that way forever!!


LOL.

I guess this wouldn't have been a problem if I had taken your advice and just stopped wearing pants to work.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

split rear seams = hardcore sprezzatura


----------



## FiscalDean

jbarwick said:


> Is that a hint of blue in that Ben Silver tie? I have been looking for a red and gold striped tie (though not too hard) and I love possible pop from the blue.


Thanks, yes there is a very thin slice of blue in the tie. If you're interested in purchasing one, it's from their regimental collection so it's a tie they always have available. I have to warn you though, a lot of people here think they're a little pricey.


----------



## Flairball

Okay folks. I'm bending the rules, but over here in Tokyo I've seen more than my share of fashion disasters already. And coming from me, that means things are really tough here. 
















Yup. Short sleeves with a tie, and straps exposed. I wanted to wear my sweater, but it's just too hot today, and I cut a better figure with straps, so that's that. 
Anyway, off to have drinks with a bunch of beautiful women.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Southwick
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## Anthony Charton

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday


This is really good. Pure understated class. The only thing I'd add is a cotton or silk square.


----------



## FiscalDean

Anthony Charton said:


> This is really good. Pure understated class. The only thing I'd add is a cotton or silk square.


Thanks for the comments. I had been in the habit of wearing a white linen square but I misplaced it a couple of weeks ago. One of these days I'll have to do something about that.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Back to wearing quality American made clothes today.

-Hardwick Max jacket (this one fits better than the blazer I purchased and needed no alterations other than the sleeves)
-Ratio clothing pinpoint (their ecru is a little more yellow than the BB equivalent, but i'm very happy with this shirt)
-Hardwick trousers (now too big for me, thank god for braces)
-Alden LHS
-My Elgin Shockmaster which is finally back from the shop after three months.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wacolo

Please excuse the wrinkles. I just spent a few hours on the road with my blazer across my lap :crazy:


----------



## Roycru

Wacolo, your red trousers look very good.


----------



## Anthony Charton

wacolo said:


> Please excuse the wrinkles. I just spent a few hours on the road with my blazer across my lap :crazy:


Another win. I like the tie !


----------



## jbarwick

Another reason to buy red pants! Fabulous outfit!


----------



## Himself

Roycru said:


> Wacolo, your red trousers look very good.


Bill's poplins?


----------



## wacolo

Himself said:


> Bill's poplins?


Thanks all! The pants are actually Faconnable/Inco.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Chilly morning. I am headed to the coffee shop. Wacolo, that is a great tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

wacolo said:


> Please excuse the wrinkles. I just spent a few hours on the road with my blazer across my lap :crazy:


Wacolo, details on the coat please


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Blzaer and Pants, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## P Hudson

BB patch pocket sack, J Crew Fair Isle vest, BB shirt, gray trousers, AE Winter Parks:


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson, great incorporation of a beautiful Fair Isle into an outfit. I always try to keep everything else simple around my Fair Isles when I wear them - and compliment their colors - but you did it incredibly well. I'm assuming you live in a very northern latitude, as in NYC yesterday, there was no need for sweaters or winter-weight wool.


----------



## P Hudson

Fading Fast said:


> P Hudson, great incorporation of a beautiful Fair Isle into an outfit. I always try to keep everything else simple around my Fair Isles when I wear them - and compliment their colors - but you did it incredibly well. I'm assuming you live in a very northern latitude, as in NYC yesterday, there was no need for sweaters or winter-weight wool.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm an expat living in Australia, where we're having an unusually mild winter (mid-70s here in Sydney), but today was foggy and about 60 in the morning, so I wore the vest and jacket to church. It was just right till the sun came out.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I agree, it's well done. Pocket square perhaps a little much; I might have stuck with white. Otherwise a very pleasant outfit IMO. Ah, I miss winter...


----------



## wacolo

FD the coat is a decidedly untrad Zegna. My wardrobe is a big messy mix of styles and labels. When it comes to sport coats, I figure if I like the shoulders everything else is downhill from there :icon_smile_big:.


----------



## MDP

Starting off slow...

Shirt: Ratio OCBD (nicely wrinkled from playing guitar at church this morning)
Pants: BB Milano (trousers/dress chinos?)
Shoes: Sperry's
Watch: Timex Weekender
Belt: Rugby RL

wacolo - I really like the texture on that jacket


----------



## Orgetorix

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*
























Vintage H Freeman sack
Lands End OCBD
Burlington Knot/J Press slubby silk tie
Sargent for BB shoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perfectly executed! Have you dropped even more weight...you seem to be cutting an ever more svelte portrait! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Spin Evans

Happy Mother's Day! This is what I wore to brunch this morning. Thankfully the restaurant mandated reservations--not exactly sure if mum or I would have enjoyed waiting in line two hours.

Not really sure if the patchwork diverts attention away from my pasty chicken legs or just draws the eye to them.

Alden loafers
BB Linen buttondown
Polo belt
...the rest lacks a trad pedigree.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin Evans said:


>


Great casual outfit. I really like your haircut as well.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Orgetorix said:


>


That rig is the business! I would leave the hat off, but still really nice.


----------



## Jovan

MDP said:


> Starting off slow...
> 
> Shirt: Ratio OCBD (nicely wrinkled from playing guitar at church this morning)
> Pants: BB Milano (trousers/dress chinos?)
> Shoes: Sperry's
> Watch: Timex Weekender
> Belt: Rugby RL
> 
> wacolo - I really like the texture on that jacket


:aportnoy:

May I suggest the BB Clark chinos, however? I think they'd look a little more balanced on your build, personally.



Spin Evans said:


> Happy Mother's Day! This is what I wore to brunch this morning. Thankfully the restaurant mandated reservations--not exactly sure if mum or I would have enjoyed waiting in line two hours.
> 
> Not really sure if the patchwork diverts attention away from my pasty chicken legs or just draws the eye to them.
> 
> Alden loafers
> BB Linen buttondown
> Polo belt
> ...the rest lacks a trad pedigree.


Great outfit, though I question why you'd need a sweater if it's hot enough to wear linen shirts and madras shorts.  Who makes it, though? I couldn't give less a damn if the brand is "non-Trad".


----------



## MDP

Jovan said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> May I suggest the BB Clark chinos, however? I think they'd look a little more balanced on your build, personally.


Thanks, I'll have to try them. I haven't been able to find chinos I love yet. Milano's are just a bit more slim than I would like, but they are close (the hard crease also makes them look slimmer than they are from the front).


----------



## Per

The last months I been on TV a couple of times (Swedish TV, I'm a pollster), wearing somewhat "tradish" clothing. 



BB#3 repp tie, BB OCBD and a navy unstructured Corneliani suit 2/3 roll. Here's a to the interview. 



Corneliani flannel suit 2/3 roll, BB#3 repp tie and BB OCBD




O'Connell's sack blazer, BB OCBD and RL bowtie.


----------



## Spin Evans

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great casual outfit. I really like your haircut as well.


Thanks OCBD, especially for the haircut compliment. It's taken me years and years to find a style that will cover the bumps and craters that is my skull, without also making my head look cartoonishly oversized.



Jovan said:


> Great outfit, though I question why you'd need a sweater if it's hot enough to wear linen shirts and madras shorts.  Who makes it, though? I couldn't give less a damn if the brand is "non-Trad".


Thanks! You know how getting dressed in the dark is dangerous business? I did something similar: I got dressed according to what I _thought_ the weather would be like, rather than what it actually was. It was at least 20° cooler outside than I thought it would be.

The sweater is from this season at Gap, of all places. I keep meaning to replace the oh-so-plastic buttons for some leather-wrapped ones.

And Per, it's heartening to see such timeless, comfortable style on television!


----------



## AncientMadder

Great looks, Per. The #3 stripe is my favorite Brooks Brothers tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Per - Very nice selection, well done. Pic #1, is a really great pic btw.


----------



## Trad-ish

Those are great pics, Per!

On a side note, did anyone else notice in the background "Primetime" was in English while everything else was Swedish?


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

More like what you are wearing tomorrow.


----------



## leisureclass

Nice to see you around Per.
Here's today's crazy look:


----------



## Jovan

Per is no doubt the best dressed man on Swedish television.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Per is no doubt the best dressed man on Swedish television.


I don't watch enough Swedish television to offer an informed assessment, but I'd like to add my congratulations. Those pictures could have been taken 50 years ago! I especially like the first picture, and the gray suit in the second one.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com it looks pink but it's actually a very thin burgundy stripe
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## floyd

Jovan said:


> Per is no doubt the best dressed man on Swedish television.


Quoted for truth! Superb outfits Per.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.

Welcome back, Per.


----------



## knucklehead

LC - What trou did you pair with your "crazy" (in a great way) combo?


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks. I went simple as possible, Press khakis and original Walkover dirty bucks.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Freezing in the morning, but not so much now. The jacket needs to see the tailor.

LC - Great jacket.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I don't watch enough Swedish television to offer an informed assessment, but I'd like to add my congratulations. Those pictures could have been taken 50 years ago! I especially like the first picture, and the gray suit in the second one.


Technically neither do I, but I have a feeling my assumption isn't too far off. Any one of us could easily outdress most American television personalities as well!


----------



## Himself

P Hudson said:


> I don't watch enough Swedish television to offer an informed assessment, but I'd like to add my congratulations. Those pictures could have been taken 50 years ago! I especially like the first picture, and the gray suit in the second one.


Plain/unpatterned mid-gray suits don't get enough play!


----------



## gamma68

Per said:


> O'Connell's sack blazer, BB OCBD and RL bowtie.


Hi, Per. I just ordered the O'Connell's sack blazer. It should arrive tomorrow. You look great wearing it. May I ask if yours was made in America or in Canada?


----------



## P Hudson

In the morning:
Polo sweater, BB shirt, Polo cords:


----------



## P Hudson

...later that day...

Learbury three piece sack suit, Eagle Shirt, AE black captoes:








Details:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Bryon


----------



## wacolo

leisureclass said:


> Nice to see you around Per.
> Here's today's crazy look:


Great Tie!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Freezing in the morning, but not so much now. The jacket needs to see the tailor.


Great combo. Is the jacket Olive? All of these sweaters are making miss Autumn.



P Hudson said:


> ...later that day...
> 
> Learbury three piece sack suit, Eagle Shirt, AE black captoes:
> 
> Details:
> 
> View attachment 7799


That suit is the bees knees!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Wacolo -It is olive. Thanks!

P.Hudson - That three piece is just wow!


----------



## leisureclass

And P. Hud knocks it out of the park (or whatever the Aussie version of that is)


----------



## benjclark

leisureclass said:


> Nice to see you around Per.
> Here's today's crazy look:


Good pairings. I've not been able to master the yellow shirt and must admit, yellow shirts always make me think of Dwight Schrute. :


----------



## leisureclass

^Ha thanks, I've never really watched the American Office, Parks and Rec however is awesome. 

​As for the shirt, it's not totally yellow and my Macbook camera doesn't pick up that subtlety of color. It's somewhere between the current yellow that Mercer offers and the peachy light orange that Brooks offered way back when.


----------



## YoungClayB

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Warming up here in Charlotte


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> ...later that day...
> 
> Learbury three piece sack suit, Eagle Shirt, AE black captoes:
> 
> View attachment 7800
> 
> Details:
> 
> View attachment 7799


The vintage sack three piece is a rare specimen and one I'm insanely envious of you owning. The cloth looks pretty sturdy, too. Normally I might not approve of a blue OCBD with a worsted suit (not like you give a $#!% about my approval), but it works with the more casual Glen check and the innately relaxed look of a sack. Near perfect. I just wish the tie had a dimple!


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> The vintage sack three piece is a rare specimen and one I'm insanely envious of you owning. The cloth looks pretty sturdy, too. Normally I might not approve of a blue OCBD with a worsted suit (not like you give a $#!% about my approval), but it works with the more casual Glen check and the innately relaxed look of a sack. Near perfect. I just wish the tie had a dimple!


Thanks for the response, Jovan. The cloth is VERY sturdy. The shirt, however, is a broadcloth: I had been rather more conscious of the "rules" because this was for our faculty's annual visit with the Archbishop, a rare occasion when people dress nicely. I had taken note of the lack of dimple, but wasn't about to invest any effort in it. Everybody felt the need to comment on the suit, ranging from "Gatsby-esque" to dapper to fancy. I usually try to argue that Trad is the opposite of fancy, and this suit isn't imo very "formal" (Glen, sack, etc.) but I knew it would have been a losing effort so I just let it go.

As a side-note on the shirt, in the past I was a bit more concerned with being "correct". In fact, the last time I wore something other than a button down collar was in May of 2011 when I wore a spread collar for dinner at the Archbishop's place. I had read in some Australian rag that button downs had gone out of style. The next day I realised that there couldn't be a better reason to wear them, and got rid of all but one non-button down, which has remained at the back of my wardrobe ever since.


----------



## stcolumba

"The flowers that bloomed in the spring..."


----------



## TheJohan

The summer heat has really arrived in Sweden now. 22C in the shadow today!









Now i just need to get a bit of tan on my legs and arms.

Polo: Brooks Brothers
Madras shorts: Polo Ralph Lauren
Shoes: Sebago


----------



## FiscalDean

YoungClayB said:


> Warming up here in Charlotte


I'm really liking that coat, details please


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, ancient Countess Mara
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## Orgetorix

BB polo 
PRL oxford cloth pants (Thanks, TBS!)
PRL belt
Alden flexwelt suede LHS


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Orvis pants, AE Strandmoks.......


----------



## gamma68

Wore my newly-acquired blazer to a fund raising event tonight. It just arrived via UPS yesterday, so I didn't have time to get the sleeves shortened yet. Otherwise, I think it looks and fits great. 

I welcome your comments, but please be easy on my bow tie. It's only the second time I've worn one, and my tying technique is developing. However, I did receive several compliments about it, including one from a young, buxom blonde who said I was "rockin' it."

Here's the lineup. Sorry the picture isn't better.

O'connell's 3/2 sack blazer
Holland & Holland shirt (pink with light blue checks)
Lands End bow tie
J Crew chinos


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Sure is foggy out.

STC - Love that combo!

Gamma - Looks good.


----------



## throwback91

Orgetorix said:


> BB polo
> PRL oxford cloth pants (Thanks, TBS!)
> PRL belt
> Alden flexwelt suede LHS


Orgetorix,

I know you've been posting here for a long time and I've seen various photos of your outfits. For some reason, your attire never looks quite right. Here are some friendly, yet unsolicited, suggestions from this humble poster. I don't think very light colors work well against your pale skin. Your jackets need better tailoring. I also believe better posture will help sell the clothes -- shoulders back. And lastly, a shorter haircut and growing a slight beard and mustache would help mitigate the boyish looks. I have the same problem.

Just one man's opinion....

throwback91


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

throwback91 said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> I know you've been posting here for a long time and I've seen various photos of your outfits. For some reason, your attire never looks quite right. Here are some friendly, yet unsolicited, suggestions from this humble poster. I don't think very light colors work well against your pale skin. Your jackets need better tailoring. I also believe better posture will help sell the clothes -- shoulders back. And lastly, a shorter haircut and growing a slight beard and mustache would help mitigate the boyish looks. I have the same problem.
> 
> Just one man's opinion....
> 
> throwback91


Growing a wispy beard makes you look like you're trying not to get carded (my understanding is that that doesn't work). Org's jackets fit very nicely, I reckon -- he strikes it right in terms of waist suppression. He certainly doesn't wear things too tight, or too loose.


----------



## wacolo

A couple of quick shots from this week


Paul Stewart SC
BB Tie 
Lewin Shirt
Bills Trousers


Oritsky Blazer
BB tie
? Shirt
HSM Gray Gabs


----------



## Anthony Charton

throwback91 said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> I know you've been posting here for a long time and I've seen various photos of your outfits. For some reason, your attire never looks quite right. Here are some friendly, yet unsolicited, suggestions from this humble poster. I don't think very light colors work well against your pale skin. Your jackets need better tailoring. I also believe better posture will help sell the clothes -- shoulders back. And lastly, a shorter haircut and growing a slight beard and mustache would help mitigate the boyish looks. I have the same problem.
> 
> Just one man's opinion....
> 
> throwback91


I too have seen various shots of his outfits and I deem he's one of the sharpest members of this forum. I tend to agree about the shoulders forwards thing- this may be due to his taking a posing stance- but this put aside the fit, colour combination and general flair of his outfits is always on point.

wacolo, loving these sport coats, especially the first one pictured.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

throwback91 said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> I know you've been posting here for a long time and I've seen various photos of your outfits. For some reason, your attire never looks quite right. Here are some friendly, yet unsolicited, suggestions from this humble poster. I don't think very light colors work well against your pale skin. Your jackets need better tailoring. I also believe better posture will help sell the clothes -- shoulders back. And lastly, a shorter haircut and growing a slight beard and mustache would help mitigate the boyish looks. I have the same problem.
> 
> Just one man's opinion....
> 
> throwback91


This is the funniest thing I have read in a long time. A beard and mustache? It has to be a joke.


----------



## Orgetorix

Trust me, y'all really don't want to see me try to grow a beard.


----------



## Pappa

@throwback91--- Org has some of the best fitting rags that a trad guy could dream of!!! You are off base on everything, even his posture. I think he should relax a bit when being photographed and I told him so. Said, "Ya look like a Ken doll!"


----------



## throwback91

Anthony Charton said:


> I too have seen various shots of his outfits and I deem he's one of the sharpest members of this forum. I tend to agree about the shoulders forwards thing- this may be due to his taking a posing stance- but this put aside the fit, colour combination and general flair of his outfits is always on point.
> 
> wacolo, loving these sport coats, especially the first one pictured.


Ok, I guess I was wrong in my opinion. I apologize if I offended. It truly was a comment made after months of observations. I try never to be hasty in commenting on such things.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning cuppa.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt, Land's End tie, Orvis pants, and Nordstrom shoes......


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> Wore my newly-acquired blazer to a fund raising event tonight. It just arrived via UPS yesterday, so I didn't have time to get the sleeves shortened yet. Otherwise, I think it looks and fits great.
> 
> I welcome your comments, but please be easy on my bow tie. It's only the second time I've worn one, and my tying technique is developing. However, I did receive several compliments about it, including one from a young, buxom blonde who said I was "rockin' it."
> 
> Here's the lineup. Sorry the picture isn't better.
> 
> O'connell's 3/2 sack blazer
> Holland & Holland shirt (pink with light blue checks)
> Lands End bow tie
> J Crew chinos


You're off to a solid start. I suggest having your tailor look at the waist/sides, as well. It is always difficult to evaluate fit from Internet photos but it may need to come in a little.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Out to get plants and relax.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Preaknasty

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brio1

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Out to get plants and relax.


 And what kind of plants are you after in order to relax, sir? :icon_smile:


----------



## Roycru

L-feld said:


> Preaknasty
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Always nice to see red trousers, anything with elephants on it, and any railroad approved watch (I still wear a Hamilton 992B Railway Special). I hope that every horse you bet on won.


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Roycru said:


> Always nice to see red trousers, anything with elephants on it, and any railroad approved watch (I still wear a Hamilton 992B Railway Special). I hope that every horse you bet on won.


Thank you sir. My father in law handled the bets, since he is a regular at the track and actually knows what all of those charts mean. We made out pretty well.

I have a Railway Special that belonged to my grandfather. My great grandfather gave it to him for his 18th birthday in 1936. It is a tank and works better than any other watch I have ever owned.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emb1980

L-feld said:


> Preaknasty
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Looks sharp!


----------



## Pubcrawler

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Out to get plants and relax.


Very nice! I'll be wearing something similar most of the summer.


----------



## Orgetorix

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

WIWT, courtesy of stuff that has all gotten too big for me. Sigh. Going to the tailor tomorrow.


----------



## stcolumba

RED: for Pentecost and for the Red Wings!

Shirt: Brooks guys
Coat: S Cohan/ Alexander
Tie: Ivy Inspired


----------



## OJAW

Orgetorix said:


> WIWT, courtesy of stuff that has all gotten too big for me. Sigh. Going to the tailor tomorrow.


What's to sigh for?
As long as you're losing weight in a healthy manner, moving down a size should be cause for celebration, hm?


----------



## Orgetorix

OJAW said:


> What's to sigh for?
> As long as you're losing weight in a healthy manner, moving down a size should be cause for celebration, hm?


Yes, of course I'm happy about losing weight. Just don't like having to get stuff altered!


----------



## floyd

Great bowtie stcolumba!


----------



## FiscalDean

Broke out the poplin yesterday

Suit, Ancient JAB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Broke out the poplin yesterday
> 
> Suit, Ancient JAB
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, JAB
> Shoes, AE Strand


Nice suit! I'd bet that this would also look great with a blue OCBD and a yellow tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, trying out a skinny tie. Not bad. I brought a back-up just in case.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, trying out a skinny tie. Not bad. I brought a back-up just in case.


 I like this tie!


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/

The tie is actually purple but I can't get the colors quite right


----------



## knucklehead

Tremendous jacket. Please tell us about it.


----------



## P Hudson

Nothing new here:
BB flannel navy sack suit, BB country Club shirt, AE saddles:


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, trying out a skinny tie. Not bad. I brought a back-up just in case.


Love the whole combo. I have rarely been consistent in my choice of widths, though I do tend to stay away from the extremes.



Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/
> 
> The tie is actually purple but I can't get the colors quite right


A great choice in tie color, not to mention the coat!



FiscalDean said:


> Broke out the poplin yesterday
> 
> Suit, Ancient JAB
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, JAB
> Shoes, AE Strand


Excellent! Olive poplins are really underrated.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Nice suit! I'd bet that this would also look great with a blue OCBD and a yellow tie.


Thanks stc, I'll have to try that look. I've worn olive with a blue shirt but have never paired it with a yellow tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

wacolo said:


> Love the whole combo. I have rarely been consistent in my choice of widths, though I do tend to stay away from the extremes.
> 
> A great choice in tie color, not to mention the coat!
> 
> Excellent! Olive poplins are really underrated.


Thanks Wacolo, I have to agree, olive is underrated. It's a nice change of pace from the more common tan poplin and it offers the opportunity for just as many options that tan does. I like olive with the obvious blues, yellows, creams / ivories as well as something with a burgundy or red stripe.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Thanks stc, I'll have to try that look. I've worn olive with a blue shirt but have never paired it with a yellow tie.


This wold be perfect:


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> This wold be perfect:


That is nice, I'll have to try something along these lines the next time the olive poplin comes up in the rotation.


----------



## FiscalDean

Today, broke out the tan poplin, when I left work today the weather felt more like flannel would have been a good choice.

Suit, Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE


----------



## P Hudson

Nice look, FiscalDean.

Cooler weather here brought out my Southwick heavy tweed sack, LE shirt, dad's old scarf, Polo navy trousers:


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Nice look, FiscalDean. Cooler weather here brought out my Southwick heavy tweed sack, LE shirt, dad's old scarf, Polo navy trousers:
> View attachment 7849


Thanks, that's a great Southwick, I really like the shoulders on most Southwick jackets and this one is no exception.


----------



## TJN

Rig for my brother's graduation today

RL shirt
BB tie (vintage)
Merona unconstructed blazer
RL Chinos
Weejuns


----------



## thegovteach

TJN said:


> Rig for my brother's graduation today
> 
> RL shirt
> BB tie (vintage)
> Merona unconstructed blazer
> RL Chinos
> Weejuns


Wow, I looked very close to this today for my radio show.....Nice look...:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Carroll and Co.
Pants, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, Bass Weejuns


----------



## TheJohan

TJN said:


> Rig for my brother's graduation today
> 
> RL shirt
> BB tie (vintage)
> Merona unconstructed blazer
> RL Chinos
> Weejuns


A really great outfit! I really like the color combo.

Btw i have to ask, what has happened to ivyinspired?


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Trying out the polo with a sport jacket look. As Ed Koch would say, how'm I doin?

Eh, for whatever reason, my wife's photo was very orange looking. Here is the actual color of the jacket.

And my shoes

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eagle2250

L-fed, it appears to me that that knit polo is working nicely with your sport coat (as depicted in the color corrected photo), though, while it's probably an age thing on my part, I would recommend removing the hands from the pocke. You have mastered the look...nicely done!


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> L-fed, it appears to me that that knit polo is working nicely with your sport coat (as depicted in the color corrected photo), though, while it's probably an age thing on my part, I would recommend removing the hands from the pocke. You have mastered the look...nicely done!


It might also be a military thing. A lot of veterans I know were taught not to do it while they were in the service.

At any rate, I've been trying to break that habit. I just seem to do it like second nature. I once had a judge tell me it makes you look untrustworthy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

eagle2250 said:


> I would recommend removing the hands from the pocket.


I would not. Pockets are for hands.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...'To each his own,' huh? :icon_scratch:

Well OK, but it makes it difficult to see the drape of the jacket when it is being pulled back and distorted by the hands and forearms, when the hands are in the pockets.


----------



## thegovteach

oxford cloth button down said:


> I would not. Pockets are for hands.


 Agreed. Pockets are for hands....


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL...'To each his own,' huh? :icon_scratch:
> 
> Well OK, but it makes it difficult to see the drape of the jacket when it is being pulled back and distorted by the hands and forearms, when the hands are in the pockets.


Aha, well the jacket doesn't exactly drape... It is seersucker with very little structure except for a thin canvas chest piece. It kind of just sits there, unobtrusively, but in a good vintage Brooks Brothers sort of way.

I originally did my usual pose with the jacket buttoned and my wife demanded that I unbotton it, as it was not relaxed enough for the polo shirt.

At any rate, I think I will be playing with this look quite a bit in the next few months, while trying to keep my hands out of my pockets.


----------



## vwguy

My favorite weekend...

LE madras
Old Navy throw away khakis
Bean Camp Mocs



Brian


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Time to let your madras flag fly!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trad-ish

oxford cloth button down said:


> I would not. Pockets are for hands.


Uh, no.


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


> I would not. Pockets are for hands.


Disagree. Pockets are for keys, handkerchief, and a pack of mints--and in recent times for a Samsung Galaxy Note II. Maybe it is a generational thing. When I was a teen my dad once said something that gave me the impression his generation thought that a person with hands in pocket was reaching for something that shouldn't be reached for in public.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Blazer, BB
Pants, Dockers, it looks like they need to be shortened
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Hamilton in cordovan


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Guys, I was just having a little fun and Eagle was a good sport. :tongue2: However, I have always associated hands in the pockets with humility. Not sure why.


FiscalDean - I just want to applaud your consistency in posting and taste.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Guys, I was just having a little fun and Eagle was a good sport. :tongue2: However, I have always associated hands in the pockets with humility. Not sure why.
> 
> FiscalDean - I just want to applaud your consistency in posting and taste.


OCBD, thanks I appreciate the comments. You do pretty well yourself.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Guys, I was just having a little fun and Eagle was a good sport. :tongue2: However, I have always associated hands in the pockets with humility. Not sure why.
> 
> FiscalDean - I just want to applaud your consistency in posting and taste.


Didn't Cary Grant make a "study" of the best way to put one's hand in a pants pocket when in a suit so as to look at one's best in a photograph / on film. While I think, in general, hands in pants pockets looks, at best, casual, and can look lazy and sloppy, one of the masters of dress made it look elegantly casual. But as they tell young writers, you must follow the rules of grammar and only the truly gifted writers know how to break them with skill and style; maybe the same holds for clothes which is why Cary Grant can get away with a hand in his pants pocket and still be Cary Grant. Also, Cary Grant was only putting one hand in a pocket; even he didn't try to pull off two at the same time.


----------



## stcolumba

"...early in the morning..." on a Most Holy Trinity sunday.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> "...early in the morning..." on a Most Holy Trinity sunday.


That bow tie is really nice, I love the colors.


----------



## hardline_42

vwguy said:


> My favorite weekend...
> 
> LE madras
> Old Navy throw away khakis
> Bean Camp Mocs
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


The yearly photo of you unfurling the madras flag has become a Trad Forum tradition. Thanks for keeping it alive.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## AncientMadder

A while back I posted a few frames I was considering and solicited feedback. Thanks to everyone who shared comments. I ended up choosing the Anglo Americans and am pretty happy with them.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

AncientMadder - Picture perfect my friend.


----------



## Billax

AncientMadder said:


> A while back I posted a few frames I was considering and solicited feedback. Thanks to everyone who shared comments. I ended up choosing the Anglo Americans and am pretty happy with them.


 Perfect in every detail - including the Ivy in Ivy League. Love the three patch pockets!


----------



## P Hudson

AncientMadder said:


> A while back I posted a few frames I was considering and solicited feedback. Thanks to everyone who shared comments. I ended up choosing the Anglo Americans and am pretty happy with them.


Excellent choice: I wish I could wear those.

Today's outfit: Southwick sack that doesn't quite work, but I can't give it up. Hyde Park ocbd. Polo lambswool sweater. Charcoal trousers. Wingtips.


----------



## AncientMadder

Thanks for the kind words everyone.

P Hudson, your posts have me longing for autumn.


----------



## OJAW

Fading Fast said:


> Also, Cary Grant was only putting one hand in a pocket; even he didn't try to pull off two at the same time.


A cursory google gives me at least three pics showing Mr. Grant with both paws in pockets; I'm sure a study of stills from various movies would show many more.


----------



## wacolo

P Hudson said:


> Excellent choice: I wish I could wear those.
> 
> Today's outfit: Southwick sack that doesn't quite work, but I can't give it up. Hyde Park ocbd. Polo lambswool sweater. Charcoal trousers. Wingtips.
> View attachment 7884


 A great look! What is it you do not like about the sport coat?


----------



## TJN

AncientMadder said:


> A while back I posted a few frames I was considering and solicited feedback. Thanks to everyone who shared comments. I ended up choosing the Anglo Americans and am pretty happy with them.


 Fantastic.


----------



## P Hudson

wacolo said:


> A great look! What is it you do not like about the sport coat?


Thanks Wacolo. I love the jacket, but it is too big for me. I had been gaining weight when I got it a few years ago, but since then I've quit going to the gym and have dropped some upper body size. Even back then, it was a bit big but I thought I might grow into it. I've had it taken in at the sides, but it is slightly over-sized through the shoulders, and the arms are wide. In short, it is constructed all around for a different body type. If it had been a winter weight jacket it would matter less but it is mostly unlined and quite light. It would be great with a navy polo, but then I'd be swimming in it.

Here's a different stance. Note esp the extra fabric on the arms. The other issues are somewhat obscured by the angle, but you can see some sagging at the chest and waist. I've considered putting it on the sales forum, but I bought it for a bit less than $100 with a tiny moth hole, and while I don't mind that in the least, I wouldn't feel great about selling it that way.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

P.Hudson - Looks good from here, but i know what you mean about fit. Looks good with the cup, too. Oh, and I see you got fancy and changed out your watch band


----------



## Jovan

OJAW said:


> A cursory google gives me at least three pics showing Mr. Grant with both paws in pockets; I'm sure a study of stills from various movies would show many more.


Seconded, he does this in just about every film he's in.

Hands in pockets for fit pics? No, probably not optimal. Otherwise, I'd say do it to your heart's content unless you're interviewing or otherwise trying to project authority.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blazer, shirt, and tie, Orvis pants, Florsheim shoes.......


----------



## P Hudson

A couple spectacular shots, Org and Roycru. Well done.

A favorite old BB sack, BB ocbd, and LE trousers:


----------



## P Hudson

I've been enjoying navy suits lately. I put one on when I'm in a hurry and don't have time to think about what to wear. Last week was navy flannel, this week is poplin.

BB suit and shirt, Pride of England tie, AE Fultons (PTBs). Note Trad pose (though it feels a bit David Letterman-ish to me):


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> I've been enjoying navy suits lately. I put one on when I'm in a hurry and don't have time to think about what to wear. Last week was navy flannel, this week is poplin.
> 
> BB suit and shirt, Pride of England tie, AE Fultons (PTBs). Note Trad pose (though it feels a bit David Letterman-ish to me):
> View attachment 7899


Some great looks. Org, really enjoying your use of a variety of poatterns.  Roycru, I like the spectators. PHudson, have to love the navy suits.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. Relatively new and still working on eliminating the extra length built into the sleeves.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Seconded, he does this in just about every film he's in.
> 
> Hands in pockets for fit pics? No, probably not optimal. Otherwise, I'd say do it to your heart's content unless you're interviewing or otherwise trying to project authority.


I happily stand corrected - yes, Cary Grant did pull off both hands in pockets at once. I know I read somewhere that he truly studied how to make his hand (maybe it was hands) look natural when in his pockets. Despite being raised not to do this as, at least when I try it, it can look sloppy and lazy, CG clearly can pull it off.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson, hi, great jacket. I have a very similar one from BB that I bought about 1992. It is not Harris Tweed, but a very substantial wool that has held up incredibly well, especially considering that after a few years of kid-glove handling, I have since worn it in all types of weather and, simply put, a lot. This year, BB had a Harris Tweed version (in a lighter grey herringbone) that was out of my size (40L) seemingly from the day it hit the store. Despite my reservations about BB quality today, it felt great, did have the Harris Tweed label and I was seriously considering it until they couldn't locate my size in the store or "in the system."


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing special, just the uniform.


----------



## adoucett

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nothing special, just the uniform.


Out of curiosity, what belt do you go to for day to day wear? The vast majority of my collection right now are canvas/surcingle belts so I'm looking for something a bit more formal in plain leather.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Adoucett - Today I wore an olive surcingle. I wear it a lot. My leather belt is pretty simple, but is a bit more casual. Kind of like Austin Jeffers Winchester belt with no shot shell. It was made locally for me and was super cheap. I would look at Austin Jeffers' offerings.


----------



## ytc

AncientMadder said:


> A while back I posted a few frames I was considering and solicited feedback. Thanks to everyone who shared comments. I ended up choosing the Anglo Americans and am pretty happy with them.


This is a really fantastic combination, and it suits you very well. I, too, am pale with light hair, and finding things that work is sometimes difficult, but you do it very well.


----------



## P Hudson

Fading Fast said:


> P Hudson, hi, great jacket. I have a very similar one from BB that I bought about 1992. It is not Harris Tweed, but a very substantial wool that has held up incredibly well, especially considering that after a few years of kid-glove handling, I have since worn it in all types of weather and, simply put, a lot. This year, BB had a Harris Tweed version (in a lighter grey herringbone) that was out of my size (40L) seemingly from the day it hit the store. Despite my reservations about BB quality today, it felt great, did have the Harris Tweed label and I was seriously considering it until they couldn't locate my size in the store or "in the system."


FF, I'm sorry to hear yet another disappointing story about BB. I tried to shop at their recent corporate discount sale, but couldn't get the system to work. After about 30 minutes of trying I finally gave up and sent an email to the link provided on the site, but never heard back. I neither need nor want anything, but 30 per cent off the already reduced price was hard to resist. I'm not bashing the company, and I'm not upset about missing things that I don't need, but it does make one wonder.

As for the jacket, it is very old, and while it looks like a heavy Harris-type tweed, it is in fact soft and light, yet fairly robust. In Sydney it qualifies as a three-seasons jacket.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, a store's private label
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Happy Thursday everyone. Time to break out the seersucker and white bucks (if you haven't already).

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



P Hudson said:


> FF, I'm sorry to hear yet another disappointing story about BB. I tried to shop at their recent corporate discount sale, but couldn't get the system to work. After about 30 minutes of trying I finally gave up and sent an email to the link provided on the site, but never heard back. I neither need nor want anything, but 30 per cent off the already reduced price was hard to resist. I'm not bashing the company, and I'm not upset about missing things that I don't need, but it does make one wonder.
> 
> As for the jacket, it is very old, and while it looks like a heavy Harris-type tweed, it is in fact soft and light, yet fairly robust. In Sydney it qualifies as a three-seasons jacket.


I had the same problem with the last corporate sale in March. I ended up ordering via phone and the CR rep who took my call indicated that I was far from the only person having that issue.

Fwiw, BB also royally screwed up my order. They sent me shoe cream instead of paste wax and half of the oxfords I ordered got delayed for so long that I ended up just canceling the order.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> I had the same problem with the last corporate sale in March. I ended up ordering via phone and the CR rep who took my call indicated that I was far from the only person having that issue.
> 
> Fwiw, BB also royally screwed up my order. They sent me shoe cream instead of paste wax and half of the oxfords I ordered got delayed for so long that I ended up just canceling the order.
> 
> What I found odd was that I was trying to find my size early in the season - I don't think the jacket was in the store for more than a week and 40L is a size BB usually stocks a few of in the flagship store and always has several in "the system." It was odd; almost as if the store buyer or the factory messed up. Again, par for BB today.


----------



## CMDC

Today...

BB poplin sack
JPress gingham
Knottery silk knit
AE Sanford




























Yesterday...

Uniqlo jersey blazer
BB pink pinpoint ocbd
Ferragamo tie
BB khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## leisureclass

Huntington, Brooks and Gitman on top,
Dickies and Barrie down below


----------



## FiscalDean

Yeserday

SC, BB
Pants, Dockers - still haven't taken the time to get them shortened
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

In memory of Richard :icon_smile_big:


----------



## rbstc123

Awesome! I must have these socks. I have a fox obsession that is starved as I cannot locate fox items. Where can I get a pair?



Dieu et les Dames said:


> In memory of Richard :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Spin Evans

rbstc123 said:


> Awesome! I must have these socks. I have a fox obsession that is starved as I cannot locate fox items. Where can I get a pair?


They were from Lands' End two years ago. Keep an eye on their "On the Counter" supplies each week, as they may pop up again.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Good eye, Spin. 

I picked them up this past fall from the regular section of the website. They were in a two-for with a fall argyle.


----------



## vwguy

Brooks madras
Eddie Bauer shorts
Bean Camp Mocs



Brian


----------



## inq89

Wanted to share my outfit that I wore to a wedding this past Saturday. Hot and humid in North Carolina called for an Indian Plaid jacket and oxford cloth pants!

Actually would love to hear your thoughts on this. Is it too loud / GTHish? Was debating whether or not to pair the plaid jacket and pink OCBD with chinos or even seersucker rather than the oxford blue, but went with the latter. I figured the navy knit and dark merlot tassel loafers would help ground the look but now I have second guesses.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Nope. Fine. This would be an excellent way to deploy navy chinos, though then you'd want a different tie. Khakis would have been fine, though seersucker or GTH pants would have been a mistake.


----------



## adoucett

^^ Very Cool. Who makes the pants? I have a pair of Land's End which are a similar color, but definitely not oxford cloth!


----------



## L-feld

inq89 said:


> Wanted to share my outfit that I wore to a wedding this past Saturday. Hot and humid in North Carolina called for an Indian Plaid jacket and oxford cloth pants!
> 
> Actually would love to hear your thoughts on this. Is it too loud / GTHish? Was debating whether or not to pair the plaid jacket and pink OCBD with chinos or even seersucker rather than the oxford blue, but went with the latter. I figured the navy knit and dark merlot tassel loafers would help ground the look but now I have second guesses.


IMHO, it's too much and way too clashy. The tie and loafers do little to ground it. With that jacket, I would go with just khakis and an ecru shirt. Let the madras have the attention.

I'm also on the fence as to whether the pink shirt with baby blue pants work together, even without the madras.

I've got nothing against GTH pants (I wore some bright coral pants today and some pale pink ones yesterday), but the rest of the outfit has to be really muted or you end up looking like a mess.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> IMHO, it's too much and way too clashy. The tie and loafers do little to ground it. With that jacket, I would go with just khakis and an ecru shirt. Let the madras have the attention.


I actually think the pink works better than an ecru would. The pink relates to the burgundy in the coat, while an ecru would be a little dissonant with the yellow-ish off white that's in there.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I actually think the pink works better than an ecru would. The pink relates to the burgundy in the coat, while an ecru would be a little dissonant with the yellow-ish off white that's in there.


Assuming we're talking about BB ecru, which is just slightly off white, it would be fine. If it's a more yellowish ecru (like what Ratio sells), it would be problematic.

Pink could work in the outfit, in a tie or a ps, but the shirt is too much. It's dragging too much attention away from the jacket. Pink shirts aren't quite GTH items (not in the way that pink pants are, anyway), but they are much louder than a white or ecru shirt.

The jacket, shirt and pants are all great items on their own, but together, they're a loud mess.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Assuming we're talking about BB ecru, which is just slightly off white, it would be fine. If it's a more yellowish ecru (like what Ratio sells), it would be problematic.
> 
> Pink could work in the outfit, in a tie or a ps, but the shirt is too much. It's dragging too much attention away from the jacket. Pink shirts aren't quite GTH items (not in the way that pink pants are, anyway), but they are much louder than a white or ecru shirt.
> 
> The jacket, shirt and pants are all great items on their own, but together, they're a loud mess.


That's a good point about the ecru, though I don't think I agree about the pink shirt being too loud for the jacket. That shade of pink works well with all of the colors in the jacket, and that balances it out. Does it draw attention away from the jacket? Perhaps, but I don't think it competes or clashes with it the way a yellow, green, or lavender shirt would. I think it balances it out a little bit.


----------



## Corcovado

I think the shirt's fine myself but I can't reconcile a wedding formal enough to warrant a tie but casual enough to go sans-socks.


----------



## Fading Fast

I think you nailed it. You clearly wanted an outfit that wasn't "safe," but of course you wanted to look intelligently and elegantly put together. The jacket, tie, shirt (and tie bar) look fantastic - could have walked right onto the set of a Mad Men scene at the club - well coordinated, with the simple tie, as you said, bringing the volume down appropriately. And then you eschewed the easy choice of khakis with the very well-coordinated light blue oxford pants that are not, IMHO, a GTH color, but instead seem simple, summer and fun, and not something everyone else is wearing. The shoes work, although I might have gone with tan suede wingtips, but to your point, they helped ground it. You knew from the moment you chose the madras jacket that you weren't going to fade into the background, but you did something really hard to do: you took a bold jacket, made some strong decisions and put together an outfit that is coordinated, pleasing to look at and - while echoing tradition - original. Nice job.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> I think the shirt's fine myself but I can't reconcile a wedding formal enough to warrant a tie but casual enough to go sans-socks.


+1. I too think inq89's rig for the wedding is fine, but think going sockless to a wedding should occur only if the wedding is at the beach! Otherwise, pull on a nice summer weight pair of socks.


----------



## Roycru

As to what Mr. inq89 wore to a wedding, other than possibly wearing white socks and white bucs, almost everything else looks fine to me, except that I usually try to keep my tie a little bit tighter and I always wear my tie clip on the back part of the tie, so that it holds my tie in place without showing.

As to wheter or not it was appropriate to wear to a wedding, I somehow don't imagine that all the others were wearing morning coats, grey vests, striped trousers, spats, and top hats. None of us have seen what the invitation said or know the people who were getting married, but I think that both Mr. and Mrs. inq89 looked fine at the wedding that they went to.

(Of course, I might not be totally objective as I think that pink shirts are perfect with almost everything, except, possibly, the Brooks Brothers pink Gatsby suit.)


----------



## Corcovado

vwguy said:


> Brooks madras
> Eddie Bauer shorts
> Bean Camp Mocs
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Cool photo. (And nice attire too.)


----------



## eagle2250

^^Perhaps it's just a misguided sense of Deja-vue, but I'm convinced I've seen that building, while the wife claims she doesn't remember it.
Brian, is that side of a building in Door County, WI? LOL, I fear my continued sense of sanity (and at the very least, winning the argument) depends on your response!


----------



## Flairball

Back from my trip, and trying to get my style senses back in order. I struggle in the warmer weather with styles I feel comfortable in. So I'm keeping it simple today (which is a day off, and I'm heading in to town, so I must look respectable).
















LLB shirt
Barbour chinos
Lauren blazer

My first go with a blue blazer. Trying to keep it kinda casual, and sporty, not business or blue blooded.


----------



## inq89

Thank you all for the wonderful insight. It appears it is a split decision so I suppose I am right to have double guessed myself. This was certainly the loudest outfit I've ever worn and will heed caution and tone it down in the future. If I had to do it all over again I would've worn either a white OCBD or regular chinos and kept it to two "louder" pieces instead of three.



adoucett said:


> ^^ Very Cool. Who makes the pants? I have a pair of Land's End which are a similar color, but definitely not oxford cloth!


Actually it's LE! This model but in tailored fit:



L-feld said:


> IMHO, it's too much and way too clashy. The tie and loafers do little to ground it. With that jacket, I would go with just khakis and an ecru shirt. Let the madras have the attention.
> 
> I'm also on the fence as to whether the pink shirt with baby blue pants work together, even without the madras.
> 
> I've got nothing against GTH pants (I wore some bright coral pants today and some pale pink ones yesterday), but the rest of the outfit has to be really muted or you end up looking like a mess.


Thanks for the eye. The plaid jacket is "dark" and the pink OCBD is the BB kind (ie darker than lighter) which is the only reason I paired the lighter blue oxford pants. I'd never wear the pink and blue together either, as the jacket, tie, and loafers worked to ground the attire- in terms of color hue not design. But I believe you are right. I will keep to one GTH piece at the time as I normally do.



Corcovado said:


> I think the shirt's fine myself but I can't reconcile a wedding formal enough to warrant a tie but casual enough to go sans-socks.


Everyone was in their mid 20s to early 30s, and it had a bit of a bohemian, creative touch that is prevalent in hipster Raleigh. I myself am 24. Which is why I thought it safe to "break the rules" and go loud and proud. I was definitely not the only one who didnt wear socks (even saw a pair of Converse...) But perhaps Ive looked at too many JCrew catalogs.



Fading Fast said:


> I think you nailed it. You clearly wanted an outfit that wasn't "safe," but of course you wanted to look intelligently and elegantly put together. The jacket, tie, shirt (and tie bar) look fantastic - could have walked right onto the set of a Mad Men scene at the club - well coordinated, with the simple tie, as you said, bringing the volume down appropriately. And then you eschewed the easy choice of khakis with the very well-coordinated light blue oxford pants that are not, IMHO, a GTH color, but instead seem simple, summer and fun, and not something everyone else is wearing. The shoes work, although I might have gone with tan suede wingtips, but to your point, they helped ground it. You knew from the moment you chose the madras jacket that you weren't going to fade into the background, but you did something really hard to do: you took a bold jacket, made some strong decisions and put together an outfit that is coordinated, pleasing to look at and - while echoing tradition - original. Nice job.


Thank you! That was my thinking as well at the time, and I realize the outfit had 9/10 chance of looking bad but I think it danced along the fine line. Fit was key and I made sure that jacket and pants were slim. I personally went with the tassle loafers because they were dark and don't think tan wingtips would've grounded the looks as much. Also I wanted to go sans socks and prefer loafers when I do.

And Im poor and don't have tan suede wingtips in my arsenal haha.


----------



## vwguy

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Perhaps it's just a misguided sense of Deja-vue, but I'm convinced I've seen that building, while the wife claims she doesn't remember it.
> Brian, is that side of a building in Door County, WI? LOL, I fear my continued sense of sanity (and at the very least, winning the argument) depends on your response!


You are correct! It's Anderson's warehouse in Ephraim, now a very popular spot to take pics due to the "graffiti".

Brian


----------



## Topsider

inq89 said:


> Wanted to share my outfit that I wore to a wedding this past Saturday. Hot and humid in North Carolina called for an Indian Plaid jacket and oxford cloth pants!
> 
> Actually would love to hear your thoughts on this. Is it too loud / GTHish? Was debating whether or not to pair the plaid jacket and pink OCBD with chinos or even seersucker rather than the oxford blue, but went with the latter. I figured the navy knit and dark merlot tassel loafers would help ground the look but now I have second guesses.


 I think it looks great.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

vwguy said:


> Brooks madras
> Eddie Bauer shorts
> Bean Camp Mocs
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


This pic is so cool!

inq89 - That outfit is a bit loud for my taste, but I think that I would like it more in person. I think that at an event the outfit might seem a bit quieter after a while. BTW, that jacket is great. I dig a madras full of olive.


----------



## TJN

What I wore to my interview at Brooks Brothers... got me a new summer job.










RL shirt
Vintage BB Linen tie
BB jacket


----------



## adoucett

Congratulations! Pass some of the secrets on to us


----------



## teekayvee

Inq89 - just a tad loud for my taste but you're pulling it off great.
What's with all these summer outfits, BTW? Here in western Europe it's cold, wet and grey.

Today:
​

BB vintage coat in charcoal
TM Lewin shirt 
BB square
Paul Stuart tie
(not in pic) Bill's M3, black AE Randolphs


----------



## L-feld

*Re: A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

just a little crotch shot to show off my new Leatherman belt and Neil M dirty bucks.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I need to get work earlier so that the sun doesn't ruin my spot.


----------



## CMDC

JCrew madras jacket
BB pinpoint ocbd
Knottery silk knit tie
BB khakis
AE Walden


----------



## Spin Evans

L-feld said:


> just a little crotch shot to show off my new Leatherman belt and Neil M dirty bucks.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Please tell me that belt is new so that I can readily purchase it. I'm still beating myself up for not buying a dinosaur emblematic tie from Lands' End five or six years ago.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Oxford Cloth: simple and great. Reminded me that stripes and stripes can work together.

CMDC: I like the jacket, but I find it too deconstructed and casual for a white shirt. I know this forum has conditioned me in this regard, but I could see the coat working much better with light blue.


----------



## L-feld

Sure is.

https://www.elizab.com/product/LM-126-Motif.html

Also, if you're looking for dinosaur bowties: https://www.bowtieclub.com/category/s?keyword=dinosaur


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Today...
> 
> BB poplin sack
> JPress gingham
> Knottery silk knit
> AE Sanford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really liking the poplin with the silk knit tie


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> +1. I too think inq89's rig for the wedding is fine, but think going sockless to a wedding should occur only if the wedding is at the beach! Otherwise, pull on a nice summer weight pair of socks.


+1, I may be old, but I can't imagine going to a wedding sans socks


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> Back from my trip, and trying to get my style senses back in order. I struggle in the warmer weather with styles I feel comfortable in. So I'm keeping it simple today (which is a day off, and I'm heading in to town, so I must look respectable).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB shirt
> Barbour chinos
> Lauren blazer
> 
> My first go with a blue blazer. Trying to keep it kinda casual, and sporty, not business or blue blooded.


Looks good to me. I'm not sure how many people feel the need to look respectable but I applaud you.


----------



## FiscalDean

TJN said:


> What I wore to my interview at Brooks Brothers... got me a new summer job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL shirt
> Vintage BB Linen tie
> BB jacket


Very nice look and congrats on the job


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I need to get work earlier so that the sun doesn't ruin my spot.


OCBD, looking good; classic combination


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> JCrew madras jacket
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Knottery silk knit tie
> BB khakis
> AE Walden


Great look, very summery. Is the shirt ecru?


----------



## adoucett

Outside a bit today at work. 
(Almost) no one in the office wears a tie, so as the intern...probably wouldn't fit in too well if I did.


----------



## Flairball

Sticking close to home, today. That means I thought I'd try something a bit more casual. 

















I will be wearing some simple running shoes when I go out.


----------



## Roycru

With the Batsuit worn by Michael Keaton, wearing BB blazer, shirt, and tie, LE pants, and AE shoes.......


----------



## Pappa

Roycru, you are Magnificent!!!


Roycru said:


> With the Batsuit worn by Michael Keaton, wearing BB blazer, shirt, and tie, LE pants, and AE shoes.......


----------



## MZWilson

L-feld said:


> Sure is.
> 
> https://www.elizab.com/product/LM-126-Motif.html
> 
> Also, if you're looking for dinosaur bowties: https://www.bowtieclub.com/category/s?keyword=dinosaur


To piggyback off this...there is more than just a dinosaur pattern here. You can get belts with tons of critters and designs.


----------



## DLW

I just wanted to say hello. I have spent the last two weeks looking and absorbing posts since January 2012, and decided to join the form. I want to thank all of you for the inspirational photos of a traditionally attired man. I will probably lurk for a while before I get the nerve to post photos of myself. In the meantime, I will continue to observe.

Before I am ready and able to post, I will need to purchase a digital camera. I do not have a cell phone, and do not care for one. What are the member's recommendations for a camera in the $200.00 price range? I will need something that is user friendly to the technically impaired. 

Regards, Tweed


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Dept. store labeled
shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks guys! Today. Old BB poplin blazer and Woodhouse Lynch Tie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Appropriate...comfortable...relaxed...classic......OCBD, you have once again nailed it!


----------



## Orgetorix

adoucett said:


> Outside a bit today at work.
> (Almost) no one in the office wears a tie, so as the intern...probably wouldn't fit in too well if I did.


Looks good. I think you'd benefit from some slimmer-cut khakis. The shirt is nice and slim, but the contrast with the baggy pants is a bit jarring.


----------



## adoucett

Orgetorix said:


> Looks good. I think you'd benefit from some slimmer-cut khakis. The shirt is nice and slim, but the contrast with the baggy pants is a bit jarring.


Hi Orgetorix,

I typically wear the slim fit variety from J.Crew, or on occasion Dockers. These however happen to be a pair of original cut which I found NWT while thrifting..hard to pass up!

I agree on the fit though... these might be a candidate for home alteration. It's actually not too hard to taper a pair of chinos using a sewing machine and some patience.


----------



## Tilton

adoucett said:


> Hi Orgetorix,
> 
> I typically wear the slim fit variety from J.Crew, or on occasion Dockers. These however happen to be a pair of original cut which I found NWT while thrifting..hard to pass up!
> 
> I agree on the fit though... these might be a candidate for home alteration. It's actually not too hard to taper a pair of chinos using a sewing machine and some patience.


I look forward to seeing your handywork here. It is my understanding that to taper pants beyond just a bit from knee-down is not such a simple task if you wish to have the seams in the right place and keep them from looking like a pair of skinny-fit, drop-crotch Justin Beiber pants.


----------



## adoucett

I'll try to post some photos if I attempt the process again.
I've had a couple missteps in the past... Thankfully not on anything I was in love with, but I do not recommend trying to alter pants above the knee unless you want big problems


----------



## Tilton

Yeah, I would imagine not. We both appear to have the same issue with J Crew regular and classic fit chinos, though: while the waist is fine and the leg opening isn't offensively large, the area between the hips and the knees are inexplicably and disproportionately baggy. It is compounded by the on-seam pockets, in my opinion.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orgetorix said:


> Looks good. I think you'd benefit from some slimmer-cut khakis. The shirt is nice and slim, but the contrast with the baggy pants is a bit jarring.


With respect, I feel like they mostly need to be hemmed. My view on the matter is that an outfit never makes complete sense when one or more of the parts is missing; with a sack blazer and a proper leg length I don't think the trouser width would be out of place.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE Byran


----------



## wacolo

Tweed McVay said:


> I just wanted to say hello. I have spent the last two weeks looking and absorbing posts since January 2012, and decided to join the form. I want to thank all of you for the inspirational photos of a traditionally attired man. I will probably lurk for a while before I get the nerve to post photos of myself. In the meantime, I will continue to observe.
> 
> Before I am ready and able to post, I will need to purchase a digital camera. I do not have a cell phone, and do not care for one. What are the member's recommendations for a camera in the $200.00 price range? I will need something that is user friendly to the technically impaired.
> 
> Regards, Tweed


Welcome aboard! I use a simple point and shoot Sony Cyber Shot. I think mine was around $100 at Walmart. I would suggest investing in a tripod, as it makes things much simpler if you are shooting solo. Good to have you with us!


----------



## DLW

Wacolo,

Thank you for the warm welcome, and the advice on the camera. I will check one out this weekend.


----------



## Himself

adoucett said:


> Hi Orgetorix,
> 
> I typically wear the slim fit variety from J.Crew, or on occasion Dockers. These however happen to be a pair of original cut which I found NWT while thrifting..hard to pass up!
> 
> I agree on the fit though... these might be a candidate for home alteration. It's actually not too hard to taper a pair of chinos using a sewing machine and some patience.





Orgetorix said:


> Looks good. I think you'd benefit from some slimmer-cut khakis. The shirt is nice and slim, but the contrast with the baggy pants is a bit jarring.


I struggle with this balance too. In 30 years I still haven't gotten it right.

adoucett's pants might look better simply hemmed shorter to no break, for a straight, clean line.


----------



## Bandit44

^ I'd add that wearing full-fitting pants higher on the waist helps tremendously.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning organ playing clothes: one funeral; one wedding. At both, the congregations sang the tune ST DENIO. (Great Welsh hymn!)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Doing the apartment dwellers equivalent of yard work  The stuff (plants and furniture) in both pics are all recent pick-ups and why I have no new clothes.

STC - You are dressed to kill!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Doing the apartment dwellers equivalent of yard work  The second pick are all recent pick-ups and why I have no new clothes.
> 
> STC - You are dressed to kill!


Nice fern!


----------



## adoucett

Himself said:


> I struggle with this balance too. In 30 years I still haven't gotten it right.
> 
> adoucett's pants might look better simply hemmed shorter to no break, for a straight, clean line.


My usual inseam is around 30". The inseam on these is untagged, but I suspect it's a 32".

It has a cuff sewn in, but if I do any alterations, I'll try shortening them up a bit to no-break.

I tremendously prefer the look of no-break (especially while upright), but occasionally in the office sitting down...I realize I'm showing off quite a lot of my shins


----------



## teekayvee

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks guys! Today. Old BB poplin blazer and Woodhouse Lynch Tie.


OCBD, I don't know how you do this, but you just take very simple, straightforward classic clothes and somehow make them special. I guess it helps that the fit of your clothes is just perfect, and that you seem to be a very confident sort of fellow, relaxed yet with good posture. In any case, this is one of the finest examples of trad, in my view.


----------



## Flairball

Sushi then an after dinner cocktail with the missus tonight.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very nice. The pocket square adds just the right touch of flair to your rig!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Teekayvee - Thank you very much for your kind words. I really appreciate it.

STC -


----------



## conductor

Flairball, it the sport coat perhaps a tad short? Something seems slightly of with the proportions, but I'm not sure exactly what. I'm also not positive that the shirt works - the blues are close, but seem to clash a tad.


----------



## Sgpearl

A few words of appreciation: 

FiscalDean: Always well put together, never flashy. Very nice. 
StColumba: You look way too good to be sitting behind an organ! You should be out front preaching! That suit is making me re-think my aversion to pin stripes. 
OCBD: You could not be any more trad. And you do a lovely job on the porch. Looks like a great place for an Arnold Palmer. 

Well done!


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball, the coat look fine to me.....you could be going out for drinks in New Orleans, or Tallahassee in that jacket...


----------



## FiscalDean

Sgpearl said:


> A few words of appreciation:
> 
> FiscalDean: Always well put together, never flashy. Very nice.
> StColumba: You look way too good to be sitting behind an organ! You should be out front preaching! That suit is making me re-think my aversion to pin stripes.
> OCBD: You could not be any more trad. And you do a lovely job on the porch. Looks like a great place for an Arnold Palmer.
> 
> Well done!


Thank you for the comments. I appreciate the input.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American, This has a double stripe but it doesn't show up too clearly in this pic.
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Cheap department store lable
Shoes, AE Park Ave.


----------



## FiscalDean

Isn't anyone wearing clothes this week?

Yesterday

Suit, Southwick
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Pubcrawler

Orgetorix said:


> Christmas Eve attire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mystery maker jacket from a local Lexington men's shop
> Gitman Bros shirt
> Mystery maker vest
> Rivetz of Boston tie
> Mark Shale flannels
> Targyles
> Florsheim PTBs


Okay, this is waaaayyy out of date, but I was looking through some old posts and saw this. Very nice execution and I dig this coat!!!


----------



## Roycru

Wearing four patterns, Brooks Bros Blazer, Brooks Bros plaid OCBD, Brooks Bros polka dot tie, J. Press polka dot belt, Land's End seersucker trousers, blue and white argyle socks (not showing), and Bass white bucks with blue shoelaces.......


----------



## adoucett

Very nice pieces. Personally I'm not sure I would pair a polka-dot belt with a pin-dot tie, but it's not horrendous either. 

You've got a lot going on to say the least, I would consider changing at least one item (shirt, tie, belt, pants) to solid just because of the sheer number of patters.

If the goal was to have fun though, you've certainly succeeded.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Yes, I'd say the belt looks a tad out of place. Another pattern could be fine; it's just the dot reduplication that doesn't quite work in my eyes. 
I'm really enjoying the odd seersucker with the blazer though, that was a good idea.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## Pappa

Roycru, ya a got it!!!! Thanks for posting.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Chester


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Wearing four patterns, Brooks Bros Blazer, Brooks Bros plaid OCBD, Brooks Bros polka dot tie, J. Press polka dot belt, Land's End seersucker trousers, blue and white argyle socks (not showing), and Bass white bucks with blue shoelaces.......


Well done. You made a lot of patterns work - that's not easy to do. And the belt is awesome, it looks natural on you (not affected, as it would on me). Good summer vibe to the outfit, but the jacket, tie and belt give it more gravitas than all light colors.


----------



## Orgetorix

My getup for a summer suit challenge over at TOF. Sorry for the large pictures.


----------



## Anthony Charton

And I thought my summer rigs were cool. Really great. Loving the no-break over the two-tones. The only thing that I wouldn't do is put my hands in my jacket pockets...


----------



## TJN

snapped some quick pictures while waiting for clients in the fitting room.

Friday:









Saturday:









Just picked up the white bucks yesterday... any tips on removing scuffs and keeping them somewhat clean?


----------



## stcolumba

Nice reds, TJN.


----------



## efdll

In my admittedly Jurassic youth one did not keep one's white bucks clean.


----------



## stcolumba

Frumpy old Brooks Bros shirt and tie on a wet and gloomy Sunday morning.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, Corbin
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Robert Talbott
> Shoes, AE Chester


I really like this. Thanks for keeping the thread alive Fiscal!

TJN - Very nice. I owe you an email and a package. Sorry for the lag time.

STC - I think we have the same weather. It is nice to see you around.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for your kind comments. At UGLYCON, wearing Brooks Brothers blazer, shirt, and tie, J. Crew pants, Bass shoes.....


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

buck bag
https://shop.fiebing.com/c/leather-boot-care_boot-care_buck-bag

and a nubuck eraser
https://shop.fiebing.com/c/leather-...5bb73fd756bb67c63b&ckey=75170.72705.72757.0.0



TJN said:


> Just picked up the white bucks yesterday... any tips on removing scuffs and keeping them somewhat clean?


----------



## adoucett

I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Thrift Blues + Brags thread or here, but I acquired this today:

It's a grey (flannel?) suit from GANT. I'm not sure what year they stopped making suits, but the menswear store it's from is _long _out of business.

I might like to let the pants waist out about 1" (and I think the capability to do that exists) as well as have them hemmed and cuffed.

All in all, it's in _spotless_ condition for whatever age it is. Would love to hear your feedback as well as if you've ever seen a Gant suit before. 
While I have several sportcoats, this is the first time I've (successfully?) picked up a suit at the thrifts.

This one is all wool, made in USA, and has some neat details such as a flap pocket on the front of the pants. It's not a 3/2, but could this be _trad?_


----------



## TJN

Early morning at work: 
BB jacket
RL shirt
Rooster tie
RL chinos
Ferragamo shoes










Dieu -Thanks! Never heard of a buck bag before, definitely will give it a try.

OCBD - No rush, take your time.


----------



## TJN

adoucett said:


> I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Thrift Blues + Brags thread or here, but I acquired this today:
> 
> It's a grey (flannel?) suit from GANT. I'm not sure what year they stopped making suits, but the menswear store it's from is _long _out of business.
> 
> I might like to let the pants waist out about 1" (and I think the capability to do that exists) as well as have them hemmed and cuffed.
> 
> All in all, it's in _spotless_ condition for whatever age it is. Would love to hear your feedback as well as if you've ever seen a Gant suit before.
> While I have several sportcoats, this is the first time I've (successfully?) picked up a suit at the thrifts.
> 
> This one is all wool, made in USA, and has some neat details such as a flap pocket on the front of the pants. It's not a 3/2, but could this be _trad?_


Nice find. Looks like your shirt and suit sleeves could come down almost a full inch though. And you might need to let out the center back seam to reduce the pull that you see on the back of the jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> I wasn't sure if I should post this in the Thrift Blues + Brags thread or here, but I acquired this today:
> 
> It's a grey (flannel?) suit from GANT. I'm not sure what year they stopped making suits, but the menswear store it's from is _long _out of business.
> 
> I might like to let the pants waist out about 1" (and I think the capability to do that exists) as well as have them hemmed and cuffed.
> 
> All in all, it's in _spotless_ condition for whatever age it is. Would love to hear your feedback as well as if you've ever seen a Gant suit before.
> While I have several sportcoats, this is the first time I've (successfully?) picked up a suit at the thrifts.
> 
> This one is all wool, made in USA, and has some neat details such as a flap pocket on the front of the pants. It's not a 3/2, but could this be _trad?_


What TJN said, but also: that's a great suit.


----------



## adoucett

Thank you. I believe the sleeves can be lengthened about an inch. I think having alterations on this is worth it because it was inexpensive enough to pick up and I don't have any other suits I really love.

I will admit it is snug, but honestly I'd rather have it be a little more trim fitting than too big, which is the vast majority of what I come across. I have the opposite problem on a few of my jackets and am looking to have them altered as well. Better find a good tailor near me!

*Edit: I'm having a hard time finding anything about GANT ever making suits. Can anyone pin a possible date/era on this? *


----------



## Fading Fast

*adoucett, *Nice suit / nice find. To the alteration list you might need the "collar lowered" which should take care of the two ripples that can be seen up near the collar (in the photo of the back of the suit). Good luck and enjoy the suit.


----------



## CMDC

I have fallen in love with the Uniqlo jersey blazer. The grey one I have has become a staple in my summer rotation. Very light weight; completely unstructured; and with a casualness perfect for this time of year. For $30 I took the easy plunge and got the navy one as well.

Along with the Uniqlo:
Charvet shirt
Hermes tie
BB khakis
Alden Cape Cod bits


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> I have fallen in love with the Uniqlo jersey blazer. The grey one I have has become a staple in my summer rotation. Very light weight; completely unstructured; and with a casualness perfect for this time of year. For $30 I took the easy plunge and got the navy one as well.


Very nice. I just purchased the Uniqlo Premium Linen jacket in navy.

Did you have your jersey jacket altered? Not saying you need to or not, just wondering how happy you were with the fit when it arrived.


----------



## CMDC

Haven't had it altered. The fit is perfect. The sleeves are maybe a tad long but I'm going to keep them as is. It fits more like a lightweight sweater so they kind of hug the arms as they are.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Haven't had it altered. The fit is perfect. The sleeves are maybe a tad long but I'm going to keep them as is. It fits more like a lightweight sweater so they kind of hug the arms as they are.


Nice, can't go wrong for $29.90. Is it lined at all?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Lately I have been in nothing, but the uniform.

CMDC - Looks good.


----------



## mcarthur

TJN said:


> snapped some quick pictures while waiting for clients in the fitting room.
> 
> Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up the white bucks yesterday... any tips on removing scuffs and keeping them somewhat clean?


j & j baby powder


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, H Freeman & Son, this fabric has an interesting weave, does anyone know what it's called. I'm thinking tickweave, pick n pick or maybe a light weight nailhead with a faint red windowpane. Any thoughts? I'd appreciate any insights anyone can offer.
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Faberge
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## Fatman

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, H Freeman & Son
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Faberge
> Shoes, AE McAllister


very sharp, clean look.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Lately I have been in nothing, but the uniform.
> 
> CMDC - Looks good.


OCBD, it may be a "uniform" but at least it's a classic look and you wear it well.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fatman said:


> very sharp, clean look.


That you for the comments.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> I have fallen in love with the Uniqlo jersey blazer. The grey one I have has become a staple in my summer rotation. Very light weight; completely unstructured; and with a casualness perfect for this time of year. For $30 I took the easy plunge and got the navy one as well.
> 
> Along with the Uniqlo:
> Charvet shirt
> Hermes tie
> BB khakis
> Alden Cape Cod bits


CMDC, I'm really liking that shirt and tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This jacket is in need of a good pressing, but I don't know where I will take it. Ugh

Fiscal - Thank you.


----------



## Kreiger

This^^^

I live in fear of having to eventually take any of my 3/2 jackets to be cleaned. Steaming and a press cloth and all that are great, but eventually a cleaning will be needed. Then what...

FWIW- that jacket looks pretty decent a little rumpled, so I say ride it out a little longer.


----------



## Eric W S

There are a few good resources out there on how to press a jacket. One of the english tailors goes through it in detail. Google it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, old JAB from the good old days
Shirt, Mytailor.com
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


> My getup for a summer suit challenge over at TOF. Sorry for the large pictures.


Holy crap that looks awesome. Really love the use of the knit tie. Trousers look a tad baggy in comparison to the jacket, but it may be your pose. Personally I don't believe that summer and waistcoats go well together, but that is just me. I eliminate as many layers as I can, sometimes even skipping the undershirt.

Is the linen of the shoes unlined? If so, that's a hell of a summer shoe.



TJN said:


> snapped some quick pictures while waiting for clients in the fitting room.
> 
> Friday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked up the white bucks yesterday... any tips on removing scuffs and keeping them somewhat clean?


TJN, looking great as usual.



TJN said:


> Early morning at work:
> BB jacket
> RL shirt
> Rooster tie
> RL chinos
> Ferragamo shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dieu -Thanks! Never heard of a buck bag before, definitely will give it a try.
> 
> OCBD - No rush, take your time.


Great suede monks. You pull off the madras tie much better than I could.



Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone for your kind comments. At UGLYCON, wearing Brooks Brothers blazer, shirt, and tie, J. Crew pants, Bass shoes.....


Who was the charming young lady near you? Did anyone ask if you were in costume?

I'd post pictures of my convention exploits, but what I wear to them would hardly be appropriate here. 



oxford cloth button down said:


> Lately I have been in nothing, but the uniform.
> 
> CMDC - Looks good.


And the uniform always looks good on you. Really like the fit of the OCBD and khakis. They're at that happy midway point of trim but just full enough for comfort.



oxford cloth button down said:


> This jacket is in need of a good pressing, but I don't know where I will take it. Ugh
> 
> Fiscal - Thank you.





Kreiger said:


> This^^^
> 
> I live in fear of having to eventually take any of my 3/2 jackets to be cleaned. Steaming and a press cloth and all that are great, but eventually a cleaning will be needed. Then what...
> 
> FWIW- that jacket looks pretty decent a little rumpled, so I say ride it out a little longer.


Hey guys, I would try pressing at home using a press cloth and the instructions Thomas Mahon gives (which I believe Eric W S was alluding to). If you need a full cleaning, Rave Fabricare is well worth the expense and will never f**k up a 3/2 roll.

EDIT: Here's the video:


----------



## Jovan

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece sack blazer
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Ledbury "Free Union Belt"
Lands' End khakis
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds "Verona" bit loafers


----------



## knucklehead

Nice get up Jovan. The blazer fits really well I think. Is it a year-round weight?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Auir, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## wacolo

Old Sack
Sulka Tie 
Walkover Bucks 
BB OCBD

https://postimg.org/image/nw42ck5mb/ https://postimg.org/image/9zvu0o9df/


----------



## Fading Fast

wacolo said:


> Old Sack
> Sulka Tie
> Walkover Bucks
> BB OCBD
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/nw42ck5mb/ https://postimg.org/image/9zvu0o9df/


Really well done. And proves out that simple is elegant. Three colors (light and dark blue and white), classic style - no fuss, no mess - and a home run. You also look like you are wearing your clothes / you own them and not the other way around.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Love this Talbott tie for Cable Car.

WACO - Good to see you posting.


----------



## salgy

Since today is AAAC's official "seersucker day" I'm sharing here...
suit: BB Cambridge
shirt & bow: BB


----------



## mjo_1

^Looking good! What are the shoes? I like how those look.


----------



## salgy

mjo_1 said:


> ^Looking good!  What are the shoes? I like how those look.


Cole Haan... Got them on clearance last winter... Not at all trad, so I didn't mention them!


----------



## Jovan

knucklehead said:


> Nice get up Jovan. The blazer fits really well I think. Is it a year-round weight?


It's a lightweight hopsack. I switch to a flannel blazer in winter.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Carroll and Co.
Pants, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## Trad-ish

For yesterday's "Official Seersucker Day"...

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pic.


----------



## Walter Denton

Sunny summer Saturday, Salem College

LE polo
Bills M2
Sebago "Schooner" boat shoes


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> SC, Carroll and Co.
> Pants, BB
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, Bass Weejun


I love, nay, covet, this tie!


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> I love, nay, covet, this tie!


Thanks, StC My wife's comment was that the tie doesn't go with the sport coat.


----------



## conductor

FM Allen linen sports coat
Hathaway puppy's tooth shirt
LL Bean reds
BB LHS loafers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Did a little alteration project today. Lost half the sleeves and two inches off the shorts.


----------



## vwguy

We're having fun at this point, but later in the afternoon on Superior, we got soaked to the bone.



Brian


----------



## teekayvee

Today:



Gant coat (off the Bay, was annoyed that the chest pocket appeared to be decorative only until I realized all pockets were still sewn shut)
BB shirt
No name Macclesfield square, solid navy
Paul Stuart tie
Navy Lands' End chinos
AE Randolphs in burgundy


----------



## tennesseean_87

Linen shirt, Corbin Madras sack-coat, Timex on silk grosgrain watch band, + navy braided belt, khakis, and brown boat shoes not pictured.


----------



## tennesseean_87

oxford cloth button down said:


> Did a little alteration project today. Lost half the sleeves and two inches off the shorts.


I prefer long sleeves, but the shorts look much better!


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, Coppley, this suit has alternating stripes of light blue and light gray but they don't show up very clearly in this photo
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## Fatman

teekayvee said:


> Today:
> 
> Gant coat (off the Bay, was annoyed that the chest pocket appeared to be decorative only until I realized all pockets were still sewn shut)
> BB shirt
> No name Macclesfield square, solid navy
> Paul Stuart tie
> Navy Lands' End chinos
> AE Randolphs in burgundy


I love this coat!


----------



## teekayvee

Fatman said:


> I love this coat!


Thanks. I do too. Only one problem though: I can live with the darts given how nice the shoulders slope. But it's also got side vents, which I don't like.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Bert Pulitzer
Shoes, AE Fifth AVe


----------



## Corcovado

BB 3/2 blazer
BB shirt
BB tie
not wearing any pants


----------



## Traser

Corcovado said:


> BB 3/2 blazer
> BB shirt
> BB tie
> not wearing any pants


"Not wearing any pants"? KINKY!


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## adoucett

That's a winning tie, FiscalDean


----------



## FiscalDean

Thanks Adoucett


----------



## FiscalDean

Blazer, pants and tie, all by the Brethren
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell cordovan


----------



## stcolumba

PS from the Brethren of Brooks.
The shirt is pink in real life.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The uniform.


----------



## conductor




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Don't do that thing with your pants. Those leg openings are too big for no break, as are your feet. It looks good, in a Mister Mort way, but it's totally inconsistent with the top half, which is very classic. It might work with boots.


----------



## conductor

Thanks for the feedback. I need some shorter jeans with more taper to the leg. On my list.


----------



## Flairball

The hot, humid weather finds me spending most of my time either in the yard, or on a trail, so I haven't put on too many nice rigs. Tonight, however, was my wife's piano recital, to be followed by a dinner out. So I busted out the navy blazer, and a bowtie. 
















the colors are a little off. The PS is white with red dots, and the small stripes on the tie are alternating red, yellow.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

conductor said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I need some shorter jeans with more taper to the leg. On my list.


No problem. Hope I didn't sound harsh. I wear my jeans like this, with a single break, but I'm an 8.5 D, so we have very different proportions. You might just be able to roll those down, and wear them with heavier shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Getting the right fit of jeans to wear with anything is a constant thorn in my side.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> PS from the Brethren of Brooks.
> The shirt is pink in real life.


I really like the suit, details please.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> I really like the suit, details please.


The suit is a MTM by a local tailor in SE Michigan, Alexander Clothier. The suit is cut in Montreal by S. Cohen to Alexander's special model.

I really like Flairball's bow tie. Very natty!

I wish I had the courage to wear socks like OCBD!


----------



## conductor

I rolled them partly because I did not like the taper or length. I don't mind direct feedback at all. I always take everything in the spirit it is given - I'm here to learn the opinions of others and improve my own knowledge. I do have a pari of PTB's I could try with this rig. I like your sweater, btw.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No problem. Hope I didn't sound harsh. I wear my jeans like this, with a single break, but I'm an 8.5 D, so we have very different proportions. You might just be able to roll those down, and wear them with heavier shoes.


----------



## Jovan

I wish it were still sweater weather here.


----------



## Uncle Bill

I'm wearing a navy Fred Perry polo shirt, a pair khaki Bill's M3 chinos and Sperry Topsiders (no socks) along with Geo F. Trumper Eucris eau du toilette, I have a date later today.


----------



## Flairball

Jovan said:


> I wish it were still sweater weather here.


I miss my tweeds.


----------



## Pappa

Mine too Jovan!!! I pushed the STF Levis because of the rise(higher), however, the butt and legs are too baggy!! Let us know what ya find!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It got hot late in the day. Then a storm came through and really cooled everything down. I am now relaxing on the porch in sweater picutred.

Tennesseean 87 - Thanks. I thought that the shirt looked cooler with long sleeves rolled up, but I do think it will get more weekend daytime wear now. I really liked your jacket, btw. Very nice.

STC - Wearing my socks take about 1/4 of what it does to wear a bow tie. You could do it without a doubt.


----------



## WillBr

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No problem. Hope I didn't sound harsh. I wear my jeans like this, with a single break, but I'm an 8.5 D, so we have very different proportions. You might just be able to roll those down, and wear them with heavier shoes.


Terrific look. AE-1? More importantly, what's inside? Tri-X? HP5?


----------



## stcolumba

Nothing like a voluminous Brooks Bros OCBD and tie on an early Sunday morning.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the comments, gents. It's _far_ from the weather to wear that now, though -- that photo is from January. I actually just re-packed out-of-season clothes, and folded that sweater away between two pairs of moleskins and a tatersall shirt.



WillBr said:


> Terrific look. AE-1? More importantly, what's inside? Tri-X? HP5?


AE-1, which, sadly, is sick at the moment. I'm mostly shooting digital right now, with my K-1000 when I feel like exposing some film. That was most likely Tri-X, though it may have been Ilford Delta 3200 or whatever the cheap Ilford 50 speed is. I get the wonderful experience of trying out color films this fall, since I'm taking a color darkroom course.

Funnily enough, I wore today's rig out in the evening to an opening reception at a local show where one of my photos got an honorable mention. It's not 100% trad, though I seem to recall Billax once wore a contrast collar shirt in a not dissimilar rig.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ Great pocket square.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ekphrastic said:


> ^ Great pocket square.


Thank you. The wonders of the J. Press sample sale.


----------



## leisureclass

^ The second photo looks very Wacolo-esque, mean that in the best way. Very nice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

leisureclass said:


> ^ The second photo looks very Wacolo-esque, mean that in the best way. Very nice.


Thank you. I kind of see that -- he's certainly an influence on me. Great eye for patterns.


----------



## teekayvee

Today:



RL Polo cotton coat, completely unstructured
BB university stripe OCBD
LE boy's tie
No-name square made from Macclesfield silk
Bill's M3 (getting tight! I think I have to drop the idea of wearing M3s)
AE Cambridge in dark brown suede - a bit incongruous with the rest of the rig, I now realize.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American, it doesn't show too well in this picture but this suit as a cream stripe bordered by a light blue stripe
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## adoucett

I mentioned in another thread that I was going to a polo match this past weekend and was looking for suggestions on what to wear.

The event ended up being a pretty casual affair, with most only going as far as some madras shirts or colorful shorts. The most "formal" I saw was a fratty rig with two button blazer, green shorts, croakies, and so-forth. It was a fun experience overall, with the game being probably secondary to the overall experience...the drinks and picnicking being the main event!

BB Fun Shirt (Hard to tell, but the back panel is blue) 
Surcingle Belt 
Shorts
Docksides 
Sangria


----------



## teekayvee

I always associate Sangria with cold weather, but that may just be me.
The fun shirt is fun, and this is probably as good an occasion as any to wear one.


----------



## adoucett

teekayvee said:


> I always associate Sangria with cold weather, but that may just be me.
> The fun shirt is fun, and this is probably as good an occasion as any to wear one.


Hmm.. I thought it was a summer beverage. In either case, I certainly recommend it, prepared with fresh fruit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

If sangria ain't a summer beverage, then I don't know what is. Good look, adoucett, and a nice demonstration of how good a full-cut shirt can look.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## TJN

excuse the poor picture quality, I am in much need of a phone upgrade.


----------



## ytc

Excellent, TJN.


----------



## tennesseean_87

I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I think you've pushed GTH about a circle too far. Jacket is _awesome_, but I've never gotten the appeal of the butter-colored trousers. Reds? Sure. Kelly green? _Wunderbar._ Oranges, baby blues, yellows? I'm just not sure about them (in chinos --blue oxford cloth trousers are cool, and I bet yellow would be too).

Anyway, I don't GTH trousers are quite right with a madras jacket. I mean, the proportions are good, and I don't _hate_ it, but this is a case of bold fighting bold. I disagreed with L-Feld about a similar recent rig that combined a madras jacket with blue oxford trousers. That worked for me, though admittedly light tan chinos or poplins would have been better -- as they would be here.

It's not terrible, though. In a way, I kinda like it in spite of myself. I'd unquestionably change out the square, though. That jacket needs a little bit of a light color in the pocket -- I think cream silk would be my choice, if I were wearing it.


----------



## teekayvee

Sangria *is* a summer drink, of course. Don't know what I was thinking. 

Today:


Italian cotton coat, unstructured. (With strange creases over the shoulders that I don't know what to do about.)
UK-made silk tie
BB university stripe OCBD
Canali square
Navy Bill's 
Burgundy AE Randolphs.


----------



## Spin Evans

tennesseean_87 said:


> I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:


Is that a cursive-label Brooks jacket? The scale and colors look modern, but the lapels and shoulders look classic. The whole thing is tailored spectacularly. But yes, especially with such an _unusual_ madras style, I think subdued trousers would work better. Big points for rocking it so well.

TJN,
Are those madras trousers from Lands End Canvas? I know I've seen them before...The LEC ones are currently listed on the website's famous "On The Counter" sale for $20.50, but my size ain't represented. :mad2:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, wearing a new tie from the exchange (thanks JFKemd!). My short sleeve must have got stuck in the jacket.

TJN - Great madras trousers!

Teek - I like that jacket with the bow and univ stripes.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I think you've pushed GTH about a circle too far. Jacket is _awesome_, but I've never gotten the appeal of the butter-colored trousers. Reds? Sure. Kelly green? _Wunderbar._ Oranges, baby blues, yellows? I'm just not sure about them (in chinos --blue oxford cloth trousers are cool, and I bet yellow would be too).
> 
> Anyway, I don't GTH trousers are quite right with a madras jacket. I mean, the proportions are good, and I don't _hate_ it, but this is a case of bold fighting bold. I disagreed with L-Feld about a similar recent rig that combined a madras jacket with blue oxford trousers. That worked for me, though admittedly light tan chinos or poplins would have been better -- as they would be here.
> 
> It's not terrible, though. In a way, I kinda like it in spite of myself. I'd unquestionably change out the square, though. That jacket needs a little bit of a light color in the pocket -- I think cream silk would be my choice, if I were wearing it.


Full disclosure: I didn't actually wear this anywhere, because it is a bit over-the-top. I think the pants will be fine with a navy blazer (though plenty GTH) =, but I just figured I'd go all out and pick out some of the yellow in the jacket. I did wear the jacket with greyish blue chinos and a pale yellow shirt to my sister's rehearsal dinner, though, and this was a bit more sedate.

Point taken on the square, which I ditched for white cotton in the aforementioned ensemble.



Spin Evans said:


> Is that a cursive-label Brooks jacket? The scale and colors look modern, but the lapels and shoulders look classic. The whole thing is tailored spectacularly. But yes, especially with such an _unusual_ madras style, I think subdued trousers would work better. Big points for rocking it so well.


Brooksgate, if I remember correctly, and hand-loomed indian madras or something like that on a tag inside.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


>


I believe I have the same BB blazer. Inspired by this post, I purchased a couple vintage Rooster madras ties off Etsy. Can't wait to get 'em and wear 'em.


----------



## L-feld

tennesseean_87 said:


> I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:


Unlike YRR, I support yellow pants in general, but I would have gone for white/stone pants with this rig.

GTH items are like jewelry. Wearing more than one at a time makes you look ostentatious. The message should be GTH, not "look at me."


----------



## Patrick06790

tennesseean_87 said:


> I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:


I have the same jacket. Certainly makes people sit up and take notice.

Old Brooks poplin and tie. Footjoys and BB non-iron, which I still manage to wrinkle.

https://postimage.org/
image hosting 15mb

https://postimage.org/
image hosting

https://postimage.org/


----------



## stcolumba

Man! There are some great plaids on this page, today. * TJN*'s madras trousers have to win the prize!


----------



## adoucett

Very nice gingham stcolumbia, may I ask who made it?


----------



## Pappa

tennesseean_87 said:


> I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, chuckled at first but really is a cool rig, especially in the small size. I agree with Youthful Repp-robate, the pocket square could be a different color!! You Go to Hell and back!!! Grinnnn!!


----------



## Pappa

Patrick06790 said:


> I have the same jacket. Certainly makes people sit up and take notice.
> 
> Old Brooks poplin and tie. Footjoys and BB non-iron, which I still manage to wrinkle.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image hosting 15mb
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image hosting
> 
> https://postimage.org/


PERFECT!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

My version of the test pattern jacket

https://postimage.org/
screen shot on pc


Pappa said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, chuckled at first but really is a cool rig, especially in the small size. I agree with Youthful Repp-robate, the pocket square could be a different color!! You Go to Hell and back!!! Grinnnn!!
Click to expand...


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Very nice gingham stcolumbia, may I ask who made it?


Why, thank you for the kind comment. The shirt is made by Taylor Stitch in California.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Patrick06790 said:


> My version of the test pattern jacket
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> screen shot on pc
> What color trou?


----------



## Jovan

Pappa said:


> Mine too Jovan!!! I pushed the STF Levis because of the rise(higher), however, the butt and legs are too baggy!! Let us know what ya find!!


Levi's 501 STF are my favourite jeans so far, though they're still lower rise (and quality) than they used to be. The only reason it measures 12.25" in front is because of the pitched waistband, which makes them sit a bit lower than they sound. I'm thinking about something with just a bit more taper, but still not sure about how Wrangler look on me (plus the big leather patch on the back).



oxford cloth button down said:


> It got hot late in the day. Then a storm came through and really cooled everything down. I am now relaxing on the porch in sweater picutred.
> 
> Tennesseean 87 - Thanks. I thought that the shirt looked cooler with long sleeves rolled up, but I do think it will get more weekend daytime wear now. I really liked your jacket, btw. Very nice.
> 
> STC - Wearing my socks take about 1/4 of what it does to wear a bow tie. You could do it without a doubt.


Just my opinion, but the only thing that could make that outfit better is a trimmer fit on the polo shirt.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks for the comments, gents. It's _far_ from the weather to wear that now, though -- that photo is from January. I actually just re-packed out-of-season clothes, and folded that sweater away between two pairs of moleskins and a tatersall shirt.
> 
> AE-1, which, sadly, is sick at the moment. I'm mostly shooting digital right now, with my K-1000 when I feel like exposing some film. That was most likely Tri-X, though it may have been Ilford Delta 3200 or whatever the cheap Ilford 50 speed is. I get the wonderful experience of trying out color films this fall, since I'm taking a color darkroom course.
> 
> Funnily enough, I wore today's rig out in the evening to an opening reception at a local show where one of my photos got an honorable mention. It's not 100% trad, though I seem to recall Billax once wore a contrast collar shirt in a not dissimilar rig.


Count me as a fan of French cuffs worn without a tie. The silk knots definitely help.

Curious, do you prefer sport coats with wide lapels?



adoucett said:


> I mentioned in another thread that I was going to a polo match this past weekend and was looking for suggestions on what to wear.
> 
> The event ended up being a pretty casual affair, with most only going as far as some madras shirts or colorful shorts. The most "formal" I saw was a fratty rig with two button blazer, green shorts, croakies, and so-forth. It was a fun experience overall, with the game being probably secondary to the overall experience...the drinks and picnicking being the main event!
> 
> BB Fun Shirt (Hard to tell, but the back panel is blue)
> Surcingle Belt
> Shorts
> Docksides
> Sangria


As far as fun shirts go, that's probably the only one I'd wear! You look appropriate and well dressed for the event. Nicely done.



TJN said:


> excuse the poor picture quality, I am in much need of a phone upgrade.


I thought that too until I discovered the quality settings for my camera phone. Is that possibly the culprit?

I especially like the second outfit.



tennesseean_87 said:


> I picked up a new Brooks blazer at the thrift store, so you can GTH:


You certainly don't GTH quietly! I agree with others that subdued trousers would be best, but at least it's a solid yellow. Something like critter embroidery or seersucker stripes would be a true eyesore, IMO.



teekayvee said:


> Sangria *is* a summer drink, of course. Don't know what I was thinking.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Italian cotton coat, unstructured. (With strange creases over the shoulders that I don't know what to do about.)
> UK-made silk tie
> BB university stripe OCBD
> Canali square
> Navy Bill's
> Burgundy AE Randolphs.


You've given me inspiration on how to wear my khaki sport coat. Thanks!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, wearing a new tie from the exchange (thanks JFKemd!). My short sleeve must have got stuck in the jacket.
> 
> TJN - Great madras trousers!
> 
> Teek - I like that jacket with the bow and univ stripes.


A great combination there.



Patrick06790 said:


> I have the same jacket. Certainly makes people sit up and take notice.
> 
> Old Brooks poplin and tie. Footjoys and BB non-iron, which I still manage to wrinkle.
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image hosting 15mb
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> image hosting
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Doesn't look particularly wrinkled there. Nice outfit, goes well with your colouration.


----------



## Jovan

Mercer & Sons OCBD
Banana Republic sport coat
Lands' End khakis
Ledbury belt
Allen Edmonds loafers


----------



## adoucett

^ Sweet belt. Is that Mercer OCBD a massive full cut? Or do they offer something for the trimmer lad?


----------



## Jovan

Yeah, I love this belt. The shirt is full cut, though I want to get it trimmed down. They offer an option to make it 2" less full in the chest or use a pattern from a smaller neck size, but for their asking price I think you may as well bring it to the alterations tailor. (Which confuses me as they make them to order and using less fabric should cost the same!) They make the best quality OCBD on the market in my humble opinion, but firmly believe in their "Baggier, Better" slogan.


----------



## Patrick06790

tennesseean_87 said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My version of the test pattern jacket
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> screen shot on pc
> What color trou?
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember. Almost certainly khaki chinos, slight chance of light grey.
Click to expand...


----------



## ParisGR

Patrick06790 said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember. Almost certainly khaki chinos, slight chance of light grey.
> 
> 
> 
> This photo is great!! i dont think i'd ever have the courage to wear such a jacket, but you do it with amazing style!! You could easily fit in Tarantinos Reservoire Dogs film
Click to expand...


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Countess Mara from the early 80's. Sadly, I think it may be time to retire it. I noticed some fraying on the edge but I think it may be too narrow to send to TieCrafters to remedy it.
Shoes, AE Brmingham


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Trying to mix it up with patterns.

Patrick - Looking cool as always.


----------



## Orgetorix

Happy Independence Day. Or, as my British friends like to call it, Thanksgiving.


----------



## stcolumba

Decisions, decisions! Which PS to wear? "Ivy Inspired" or Brooks Bros?


----------



## benjclark

Something about July makes me think gingham.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Count me as a fan of French cuffs worn without a tie. The silk knots definitely help.
> 
> Curious, do you prefer sport coats with wide lapels?


I like the way a wide lapel looks, but I have a 36" chest, so I don't need a particularly wide lapel width...

I broke out the measuring tape, and I just learned that I have no idea how to measure a lapel width. By the way I assumed was correct (straight from the point of the lapel to the jacket), that jacket has a 3.5" lapel. By the method that Chris Despos says is correct (bisecting the angle of the point, with the tape measure perpendicular to the opening of the jacket) it has a 3.75" lapel. By the Kent Wang method (tape measure along the gorge seam), it has a 4.5" lapel.

So, in answer to your question: maybe? I have another jacket which is, variously, 3.25", 3.5", and 3.75", and I like that one just fine, but at the same time, if I were having something made, I'd lean this way. I like how they balance out the open quarters.


----------



## salgy

Orgetorix... Love that bow... Who made it?!?


----------



## teekayvee

Today:



J.Keydge navy "slack jacket"
BB shirt
no-name bow
no-name square (little green, yellow and blue beach balls)
Chinos
AE Randolphs in burgundy


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## FiscalDean

Some very nice looks guys

Org, very nice look, who made the jacket? 

OCBD, looking good. 

Stc, very nice

Teekayvee, nice jacket


----------



## salgy

Off to work... Happy birthday America... 
Jacket, shirt, vest - BB
Bow: Beauties LTD
not shown: BB navy linen pants, AE strawfuts


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Orgetorix

FiscalDean said:


> Org, very nice look, who made the jacket?


Thanks. Jacket is Borrelli.


----------



## wacolo

Looking sharp everyone and a happy 4th! Here are a few random shots from the last week or so....

Today
Southwick Bailey Model
BB Shirt
Paul Stuart tie (usually reserved for 9/11 but I thought it would work today as well :smile

Burberry/HF
PRL Stripe
No Name Trou

Haspel Poplin
PRL Tattersall
BB tie

https://postimg.org/image/7cghkjsz7/


----------



## adoucett

A hot and happy 4th of July fireworks celebration. Sorry for the bad quality...was taken on a cell phone in the dark.

Would have done a bow-tie, but this is a very casual event with 99% of people in t-shirts. 

-Vintage Eagle Shirtmakers Sea Island Cotton shirt 
-Nanny red shorts 
-Brooks surcingle belt


----------



## teekayvee

Today:




Anderson-Little hopsack (the colour is a lighter blue - looks a bit like chambray - than what the picture suggests)
BB OCBD
English bow
Beachball square
Chinos
Black AE belt, black AE Randolphs


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Teekayvee - You have given me some food for thought when it comes to wearing unstructured coats. You have used them in way that still comes across as very business like, well done. I am envious of a few of those jackets. I thought the pics above were worthy of revisiting.

adoucett - It looks like you have been enjoying life, keep it up.


----------



## teekayvee

oxford cloth button down said:


> Teekayvee - You have given me some food for thought when it comes to wearing unstructured coats. You have used them in way that still comes across as very business like, well done. I am envious of a few of those jackets. I thought the pics above were worthy of revisiting.


Thanks, Oxford Cloth!

Of course, I work in journalism where most folks think dressing up means putting on a sports coat. Most of the people I interview - government officials, diplomats - are dressed in boring, ill-fitting suits and all look the same. Although I fondly remember a former Turkish ambassador here who regularly wore ocbds with pinstripe suits and loafers and what I think were probably Hermes ties, and he somehow pulled it off.

In other words, it's not difficult to be a little better dressed than the people around me, and there are basically no rules.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Coffee shop, farmers market, and home.


----------



## mrfixit

y u no crop?


teekayvee said:


> Today:
> 
> Anderson-Little hopsack (the colour is a lighter blue - looks a bit like chambray - than what the picture suggests)
> BB OCBD
> English bow
> Beachball square
> Chinos
> Black AE belt, black AE Randolphs


----------



## teekayvee

mrfixit said:


> y u no crop?


More fun that way! Something deeply satisfying about doing this first thing in the morning.


----------



## stcolumba

Early on a rainy Sunday morning. This tie, I fear, will not garner much love.


----------



## redmanca

A little late on the red, white, and blue.

Conor


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Pappa

stcolumba said:


> Early on a rainy Sunday morning. This tie, I fear, will not garner much love.


Like that tie very much!!! Adds the right spice to the offering!!


----------



## virgil hilts

Ensiferous said:


>


What are the shorts? I'm looking for something with a slim fit like that.


----------



## Ensiferous

virgil hilts said:


> What are the shorts? I'm looking for something with a slim fit like that.


virgil, welcome to the forum. Shorts are inexpensive JCP label. The fabric is a bit thin, but no more so than J. Crew, and they fit me as well as they do.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Early on a rainy Sunday morning. This tie, I fear, will not garner much love.


Hi, the shirt and suit colors go nicely and the tie is in the GTH tradition, but what I'm curious about is the pick stitching as it looks as if the pick stitching is white not grey like the suit. It seems that pick stitching is normally the same color as the suit, so I'm wondering if this was a style choice by the manufacturer?


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Hi, the shirt and suit colors go nicely and the tie is in the GTH tradition, but what I'm curious about is the pick stitching as it looks as if the pick stitching is white not grey like the suit. It seems that pick stitching is normally the same color as the suit, so I'm wondering if this was a style choice by the manufacturer?


The stitching is gray. It looks "whitish" in the photo. In real life, you'd hardly notice it. Thank you for your kind comments. "GTH"? I had to Google this to find out what it meant. Ha! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Jovan

Ensiferous said:


>


The more important question is where you got that gingham BD from! Great fit, and nice looking collar. Is that an Austin Jeffers belt? I'm getting into leather belts with unique closures as of late.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> The more important question is where you got that gingham BD from! Great fit, and nice looking collar. Is that an Austin Jeffers belt? I'm getting into leather belts with unique closures as of late.


Seconded on the shirt source.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Coppley
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ferentino
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## Brio1

ArtVandalay said:


> Seconded on the shirt source.


Yes, is it a J. Press shirt?


----------



## Ensiferous

Jovan said:


> The more important question is where you got that gingham BD from! Great fit, and nice looking collar. Is that an Austin Jeffers belt? I'm getting into leather belts with unique closures as of late.


Thanks Jovan. Shirt is LE, belt is Narragansett.


----------



## adoucett

Trying out three of my recent tie acquisitions, looking for feedback from the high echelon.

Usually I'm a sucker for stripes, but I picked up these two patterned ties to add to the versatility of my collection.

This one is a really nice weight floral pattern from Brooks. Knots beautifully in my opinion. 
Shirt is GB

On the other hand, this is a "346" tie. it's about half as thick as the one above. I tried a four-in-hand knot but it just looked _way _too small. 
Pictured here is a half-Windsor. Shirt is CT

Bert Pulitzer Regimental. Would you wear it with a jacket like this?
Shirt is BB. Jacket is a Southwick.


----------



## leisureclass

My personal preference is always FIH, sometimes you have to double wrap if the tie is long (or if in your case you're worried about the size of the knot, but small knots are okay). 2nd combo would look better with FIH to my eye, right now it looks very salesman like, forget rules about symmetry with spread collars. 3rd combo works, but a solid tie or one with a smaller stripe would be better. When mixing patterns making sure to mix pattern sizes usually looks best.


----------



## Orgetorix

adoucett, the red tie seems a bit formal for the casual OCBD-type shirt. It'd be better worn the way you did the navy tie.


----------



## adoucett

I'm trying to build/understand some kind of scale of formality when it comes to ties, as there don't seem to be any real definitive guides out there... 
Seems like different situations call for different patterns. 

On one end, we have fratty/"senator casual" where I'd see Vineyard Vines prints, club ties, seersuckery type patterns, etc. 
Somewhere in the middle must be striped repps, regimentals, knits, and a gamut of other patterns 
On top, the 7-fold behemoths, grenadines, subtle pindots and foulards. 

I guess each of these have their own criteria for matching shirts/jackets/footwear? Looking forward to hearing more about this.


----------



## Orgetorix

adoucett said:


> I'm trying to build/understand some kind of scale of formality when it comes to ties, as there don't seem to be any real definitive guides out there...
> Seems like different situations call for different patterns.
> 
> On one end, we have fratty/"senator casual" where I'd see Vineyard Vines prints, club ties, seersuckery type patterns, etc.
> Somewhere in the middle must be striped repps, regimentals, knits, and a gamut of other patterns
> On top, the 7-fold behemoths, grenadines, subtle pindots and foulards.
> 
> I guess each of these have their own criteria for matching shirts/jackets/footwear? Looking forward to hearing more about this.


This is very rough, mostly my opinion, and not intended to be definitive. (In other words, don't quibble with me on the details.) But here's how I see it, roughly. I just included suits & sportcoats on the formality spectrum; you could imagine other items there too. Shoes; black punchcaps on the far left, boat shoes on the far right. Shirts; white spread-collar fancy weaves on the far left, wrinkled OCBDs and linen on the far right.


----------



## Pappa

Orgetorix said:


> This is very rough, mostly my opinion, and not intended to be definitive. (In other words, don't quibble with me on the details.) But here's how I see it, roughly. I just included suits & sportcoats on the formality spectrum; you could imagine other items there too. Shoes; black punchcaps on the far left, boat shoes on the far right. Shirts; white spread-collar fancy weaves on the far left, wrinkled OCBDs and linen on the far right.


Org, this is not rough, it is FANTASTIC!!!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orgetorix said:


> This is very rough, mostly my opinion, and not intended to be definitive. (In other words, don't quibble with me on the details.) But here's how I see it, roughly. I just included suits & sportcoats on the formality spectrum; you could imagine other items there too. Shoes; black punchcaps on the far left, boat shoes on the far right. Shirts; white spread-collar fancy weaves on the far left, wrinkled OCBDs and linen on the far right.


That's great. I have a weakness for foulards with tweed, but I think the solution to that is ancient madder and wool challis. Those are special cases, though.


----------



## FiscalDean

A couple of days 

Tuesday
Suit, English American
Shirt. bestcustomtailor.com
Tie, BB
Shoe, AE Park Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

Wednesday 

Suit, English American
Shirt, mini stripe by Indvidualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Store lable
Shoes, AE Fairhaven





Thursday

Suit, Corbin
Shirt, mini tattersall by Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Chester


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying to be part of the team which means being more fun on casual Friday. Temp was 55 this morning and it has rained everyday for two weeks. It has been a weird summer.

Org - Nice work on the chart. Thanks for putting it out there. Plus, you gave me an idea for a blog post.


----------



## L-feld

It's been a long time, I shouldn't have left you without a dope rhyme to step to



BB jacket & ocbd
O'Connell's poplins
Rancourt cxl loafers
ps was gift from the wife
Elgin shockmaster

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TJN




----------



## stcolumba

Another Saturday morning "on the bench".

*TJN*'s patchwork madras is eye-popping. It takes courage to wear this; he does so _con brio_!


----------



## TJN

better picture from yesterday:










today:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perhaps it's just the photo angle, but your coat tails all appear just a little longer than might be desirable. However, the madras tie and the white bucks both look 'killer' fine!


----------



## Fading Fast

TJN said:


> View attachment 8309
> 
> 
> View attachment 8310


Love the club collar with the collar pin - nicely done - looks great.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning plaid.


----------



## TJN

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Perhaps it's just the photo angle, but your coat tails all appear just a little longer than might be desirable. However, the madras tie and the white bucks both look 'killer' fine!


Unfortunately at 5'4" I can't be picky with jacket length.


----------



## gamma68

A few updates from the past week...

BB Madison 1818 3/2 blazer
BB OCBD in blue
Vintage Rooster madras tie from Gimbels
JCrew Essex khakis
Leather Man surcingle belt 
DresSports by Rockport cordovan loafers (need to upgrade these soon)
_Thanks to Ensiferous for the inspirtion._

---------------------------------------------

Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue (replaced black plastic buttons with new MOP)
Holland & Holland shirt (pink with light blue pattern)
JCrew Essex khakis
Leather Man surcingle belt 
DresSports by Rockport cordovan loafers

---------------------------------------------

Vintage Sears madras shirt (adapted to short sleeve due to worn cuffs and elbows)
Orvis surcingle belt
BB linen shorts


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> A few updates from the past week...
> 
> BB Madison 1818 3/2 blazer
> BB OCBD in blue
> Vintage Rooster madras tie from Gimbels
> JCrew Essex khakis
> Leather Man surcingle belt
> DresSports by Rockport cordovan loafers (need to upgrade these soon)
> _Thanks to Ensiferous for the inspirtion._
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue (replaced black plastic buttons with new MOP)
> Holland & Holland shirt (pink with light blue pattern)
> JCrew Essex khakis
> Leather Man surcingle belt
> DresSports by Rockport cordovan loafers
> 
> ---------------------------------------------
> 
> Vintage Sears madras shirt (adapted to short sleeve due to worn cuffs and elbows)
> Orvis surcingle belt
> BB linen shorts


Gimbels is certainly a blast from the past. How long has been since they 
were sold?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gamma68 - Looking good in all 3 pics! My Uniqlo jacket still needs to see the tailor. Good job on working fast. I don't know about the striped shirt. I would go solid. I love the porch furniture and the vases in the background.


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> Gimbels is certainly a blast from the past. How long has been since they
> were sold?


According to Wikipedia, the last Gimbels store closed in 1987. Perhaps someone can narrow down the age of the tie by examining the logo?



oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma68 - Looking good in all 3 pics! My Uniqlo jacket still needs to see the tailor. Good job on working fast. I don't know about the striped shirt. I would go solid. I love the porch furniture and the vases in the background.


Thanks, OCBD, for your comments. I appreciate and value your feedback! The porch photos were taken at a B&B while on vacation last week--it is a great place for relaxing. The light pink Holland & Holland shirt has more than just a blue pencil stripe (although it is the dominant part of the pattern). I'm not sure what to call the pattern but it seemed to work well with the jacket. I have a newly purchased pink Lands' End OCBD that I'll try next time.


----------



## teekayvee

Today - hot as well, or what passes for that in Belgium:



J.Keydge slack jacket
BB square, shirt and patch madras tie
English kkakis
AE Cliftons in walnut brown


----------



## stcolumba

A plaid bow for oh-gosh-it's-hot-in-July Monday!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoe, AE Fitfh Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

StC, very nice, I like the bow tie but I'm afraid I'd never have the attitude to wear one.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Uniform in pink with bad lighting.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Polo seersucker shirt and linen slacks.
JAB sig croc belt
Polo croc pennies


----------



## stcolumba

For Tuesday. Polo bow and PS


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


>


Please tell us about the jacket, Mr. Ensiferous.


----------



## Jovan

Ensiferous said:


>


Only thing I'd change is to a more casual tie with that cotton sport coat. Something like a knit, maybe?


----------



## teekayvee

*Advice*

Yay or Nay?

Navy slack jacket
English silk bow
BB seersucker shirt
Canali square
Chinos

It looked decent this morning but I'm not sure about wearing a seersucker shirt under a coat, however informal. Any thoughts?


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Huntington Clothiers
> Shoe, AE Fitfh Ave


A lovely tie!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday
Suit, English American
Shirt, Jos. A Bank
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and once again, your tie selection is magnificent!


----------



## adoucett

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Polo seersucker shirt and linen slacks.
> JAB sig croc belt
> Polo croc pennies


Looks nice! I need to get myself to the ocean asap.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Long day.

*Dieu et les Dames - Good to see you posting pics. Looks pleasant there.*


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 8339
> 
> 
> For Tuesday. Polo bow and PS


I like this very much.


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> Please tell us about the jacket, Mr. Ensiferous.


gamma68, it is from JCP, undarted, cotton, dirt cheap.

Jovan, yes, I think you are correct. I wanted to give that silk a try for the contrast, but it may not have been a success.


----------



## FiscalDean

Stc and eagle, thank you for the tie comments. They're input is appreciated.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Jos A Bank
Shir, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Jos A Bank
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## MaxBuck

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, Jos A Bank
> Shir, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Jos A Bank
> Shoes, AE Strand


Nice clothes and all, but I really like the dog.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> A plaid bow for oh-gosh-it's-hot-in-July Monday!


First photo could be Cary Grant! Very classy indeed...


----------



## Jovan

Nothing too extraordinary today, because I interviewed... and got the job less than an hour later. 

Black Lapel suit
Croft & Barrow shirt
Express tie (back from when they were made in the USA of Italian silk)
Brooks Brothers braces
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## knucklehead

Congrats on the job Jovan. I would have hired you based on appearance alone!


----------



## teekayvee

Yesterday:



BB OCBD
BB Advantage Clarks
AE Randolphs

Kid #1:


----------



## FiscalDean

MaxBuck said:


> Nice clothes and all, but I really like the dog.


Thanks, she's a great dog. It's nice to have a greeter at the end of a long day. She's always happy to see my wife and I when we get home from work.


----------



## FiscalDean

knucklehead said:


> Congrats on the job Jovan. I would have hired you based on appearance alone!


+1, I have to agree. Looking very professional.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, BB
Gray tropical wt pants, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## oxford cloth button down

J.Crew madras today. Starting to hate the rise on my trousers. Time to go hunting again.

teekayvee - Great pics and you have an adorable little girl.

Fiscal - Love the pic with the dog and the tie above.


----------



## salgy

Oxford inspired me to don my madras SC today (thanks to drlivingston & the exchange) paired with BB poplin trousers, BB shirt & bow & AE broadstreets


----------



## stcolumba

*OCBD* is rocking it in his madras!
*Teeka* looks mighty cool in his BB pink ocbd. Daughter #1 is a delight! You two look as if you are having a great time. I hope you were on your way for an ice cream cone!


----------



## mcarthur

oxford cloth button down said:


> J.Crew madras today. Starting to hate the rise on my trousers. Time to go hunting again.
> 
> teekayvee - Great pics and you have an adorable little girl.
> 
> Fiscal - Love the pic with the dog and the tie above.


nephew,
looking well


----------



## TradThrifter

oxford cloth button down said:


> J.Crew madras today. Starting to hate the rise on my trousers. Time to go hunting again.
> 
> teekayvee - Great pics and you have an adorable little girl.
> 
> Fiscal - Love the pic with the dog and the tie above.


Looking really good man. Your "uniform" has been a big inspiration for my attire in my business-casual work environment. Do you plan to get a lower or higher rise in trousers?


----------



## teekayvee

TradThrifter said:


> Looking really good man. Your "uniform" has been a big inspiration for my attire in my business-casual work environment. Do you plan to get a lower or higher rise in trousers?


Same here. What's wrong with your rise?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks everyone for your kind words. As for the chinos, this pair is not quite as bad as my others, but I think that they are too low. My dissatisfaction is not just with the rise, but the thighs are a little too tight and the openings a little too wide. The trouser I will be seeking out will be what Billax calls the "collegiate cut." I think it is going require a combination of getting some larger chinos and some tailoring. 

STC - Killer bow tie. The diamond goes great with the foulard print.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

teekayvee, I like the last super-casual look, but I think it would be better with either A) tassels, B) a less-sleek GY-welt penny (think AE Patriot or Alden LHS), or C) some kind of moccasin (weejun, camp moc, boat shoe, blucher moc).

OCBD, though I'd happily wear pants that fit like what you have, I think I agree with you -- my ideal has a fairly high rise, a fairly slim leg, and a rather small leg opening.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> J.Crew madras today. Starting to hate the rise on my trousers. Time to go hunting again.
> 
> teekayvee - Great pics and you have an adorable little girl.
> 
> Fiscal - Love the pic with the dog and the tie above.


ECBD, thanks. I'm really liking that madras shirt. I may have to try to find one similar.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> *OCBD* is rocking it in his madras!
> *Teeka* looks mighty cool in his BB pink ocbd. Daughter #1 is a delight! You two look as if you are having a great time. I hope you were on your way for an ice cream cone!
> 
> Today, attempting pocket square flare for Friday:


StC, that is a great tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

salgy said:


> Oxford inspired me to don my madras SC today (thanks to drlivingston & the exchange) paired with BB poplin trousers, BB shirt & bow & AE broadstreets
> 
> View attachment 8363
> 
> View attachment 8364


Looking good.


----------



## teekayvee

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> teekayvee, I like the last super-casual look, but I think it would be better with either A) tassels, B) a less-sleek GY-welt penny (think AE Patriot or Alden LHS), or C) some kind of moccasin (weejun, camp moc, boat shoe, blucher moc).


Youthful, I think you're right, although I only realized that on looking at the pics again. Truth be told, I was going to the office after taking my girl #2 to a check-up (she's just 6 weeks old), and so I was on auto-pilot in choosing my shoes.

Europe basically shuts down for the second half of July and for most of August, so that kind of rig is perfectly acceptable in many offices - certainly mine.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

teekayvee said:


> Europe basically shuts down for the second half of July and for most of August, so that kind of rig is perfectly acceptable in many offices - certainly mine.


Well, there's nothing "unacceptable" about it. It's a nice rig, even with the Randolphs. It's just a very fine distinction between relatively dressier welted pennys (like those) and relatively more casual ones (the LHS or the Patriot). Tassel loafers are a special case, since to my eye they work with _very _casual stuff all the way up to some pretty formal gear (the casual end of what you'd wear with a worsted suit).

Dang, I think I just sold myself on tassel loafers


----------



## Himself

oxford cloth button down said:


> Starting to hate the rise on my trousers. Time to go hunting again.


Those look pretty good. Are you looking to go higher (fewer options), or lower (easy)?

I'm hunting too. Jack Donnelly Slim Fit may be next.


----------



## teekayvee

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Dang, I think I just sold myself on tassel loafers


You certainly sold me!!
What I meant by "unacceptable" was the rest of the - very casual - get-up, which really only works in the middle of summer, not the combo with the dressier Randolphs. But you're absolutely right, there's a bit of a disconnect between the loafers and the rest.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Last Week:



This Week:


----------



## stcolumba

tennesseean_87 said:


> Last Week:
> 
> This Week:


Looking good, *Tennessean*! Especially, I like the pic with the bow tie. Very natty.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Thanks! I think that jacket needs a bit more waist suppression, but I like the green a lot. I've been getting more into greens lately, after wearing mostly red and blue with neutrals. I really like what it does to a lot of outfits. 

I am always hesitant with that bow-tie, and almost didn't wear it. The cream always makes me think it needs a lighter shirt, so I almost grabbed something else.


----------



## teekayvee

tennesseean_87 said:


> Thanks! I think that jacket needs a bit more waist suppression, but I like the green a lot. I've been getting more into greens lately, after wearing mostly red and blue with neutrals. I really like what it does to a lot of outfits.
> 
> I am always hesitant with that bow-tie, and almost didn't wear it. The cream always makes me think it needs a lighter shirt, so I almost grabbed something else.


These are great rigs. I think your bow/shirt combo works fine, although I'd probably stick in a more colorful square. But green is difficult (if classic), and you're pulling it off.


----------



## Himself

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> OCBD, though I'd happily wear pants that fit like what you have, I think I agree with you -- my ideal has a fairly high rise, a fairly slim leg, and a rather small leg opening.


I have some LL Bean Classic Fit chinos that fit like that, and some Orvis too. To my eye they're a bit too tapered looking, and tend to blouse out at the hips, even though the overall cut is slim. Worth a try in your explorations though, especially if there's a store nearby to try them on.


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## Orgetorix

This is from last week, but I don't think I posted it.


----------



## efdll

The raffish notes (DB blazer, shades) suit you. Trad with a touch of La Dolce Vita).


Orgetorix said:


> This is from last week, but I don't think I posted it.


----------



## TradThrifter

Orgetorix, You look very nice double breasted. Also, love the ptbs. Where are they from?


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a man who takes that GTH thing seriously

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Orgetorix

efdll said:


> The raffish notes (DB blazer, shades) suit you. Trad with a touch of La Dolce Vita).





TradThrifter said:


> Orgetorix, You look very nice double breasted. Also, love the ptbs. Where are they from?


Thanks, guys. TT, PTBs are Peal.


----------



## tennesseean_87

Orgetorix said:


> This is from last week, but I don't think I posted it.


This is great. I'm a big fan of your fits, and your blog.

Here's what I'm in today:



White BB OCBD that I've probably taken in too much and greenish-blue oxford pants.


----------



## Jovan

A bit on the tight side of my preference, but you've got the body for it at least. Where are the trousers from?



knucklehead said:


> Congrats on the job Jovan. I would have hired you based on appearance alone!


I realized afterward that I posted a semi-spread collar, untradly self stripe tie, and not-trad-at-all darted suit in the wrong thread, but thank you. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, Southwick
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## tennesseean_87

Jovan said:


> A bit on the tight side of my preference, but you've got the body for it at least. Where are the trousers from?


I think I'm going to let it back out a bit. It's a BB classic fit, which is a tent on me, so it needed some slimming. The trousers are Izod that my wife found on sale for almost nothing, and they fit pretty well.


----------



## adoucett

Speaking of Izod... I know the brand doesn't carry the weight of the typical names here, but for anyone looking for shorts, I strongly recommend their saltwater flat-front chinos. They can be had for under $30 (versus 60+ for J.Crew, BB, VV) and are offered in a surprisingly proper palate of colors (including a nice Nanny red). The build quality is not bad at all either.


----------



## Orgetorix

Zegna SC
BB shirt, tie, gabs
Alden LHS


----------



## tennesseean_87

adoucett said:


> Speaking of Izod... I know the brand doesn't carry the weight of the typical names here, but for anyone looking for shorts, I strongly recommend their saltwater flat-front chinos. They can be had for under $30 (versus 60+ for J.Crew, BB, VV) and are offered in a surprisingly proper palate of colors (including a nice Nanny red). The build quality is not bad at all either.


I'm not very picky with more casual items like shorts, and one of my favorite pair is an Izod olive/cream pincord in linen blend. I hemmed them (twice, actually) and tapered them a little and I'm happy with them now. I think I paid a few bucks for them at a thrift shop (like almost everything I wear).


----------



## Doctor Damage

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a man who takes that GTH thing seriously
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Only you would have been in the right place a the right time _and_ had a camera handy.


----------



## TheJohan

Got my jacket back from the tailor, the sleeves are much better now.
Sorry for wrinkled clothes.


----------



## FLMike

^Is that a suit jacket worn as a blazer?


----------



## Trip English

That jacket looks a good 4-5" too short. Additionally the slim cut is at odds with the fuller trousers. I can appreciate both the slim and the full cut, but I feel visually that the cut should be consistent top to bottom.


----------



## Jovan

Looks like an unconstructed cotton blazer.


----------



## FLMike

^You're right, I see that now. I was viewing it on my phone before, and it looked more like an orphaned suit jacket. I didn't even see the patch pockets previously. My bad.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave (burgundy today - yesterdays were balck)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

today.


----------



## mcarthur

oxford cloth button down said:


> today.


nephew,
looking well


----------



## tennesseean_87

Philly cooled off!

Busted out a jacket even though I'm seeing no one today.



Stone chinos and bit loafers below.


----------



## TradThrifter

So, Fall is finally approaching for you guys up north eh? We are still in the middle of summer.


----------



## Jovan

I personally can't wait for the snow to come back. Hello flannel and tweed.


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> I personally can't wait for the snow to come back. Hello flannel and tweed.


Why did you move to the desert then, moonbeam? It must have been the "energy".


----------



## Brio1

oxford cloth button down said:


> today.


You're looking like a member of the Kennedy clan. Sharp!


----------



## TJN




----------



## Pentheos

TJN said:


>


I like it. A bit too studied maybe. Your head seems large -- maybe it's the angle.


----------



## Tiger

Pentheos said:


> Your head seems large -- maybe it's the angle.


I think you just made TJN self-conscious for the rest of his life!:icon_smile:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, H. Freeman & Son
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## jimw

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, H. Freeman & Son
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Fairhaven


Very nice, Dean. Your very finest accessory, though, is that good looking old Retriever. Beautiful dog....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Uncle and Brio, Thank you both. I will try to keep the Kennedy comment from going to my head, lol.

TJN -Great stuff. I can only imagine how well you will dress later in life if you are this good now!


----------



## Jovan

Dean: Looking good as usual. I only wish you fastened your jackets so one could appreciate the entire fit of your suits, but that's just me being nitpicky. That's pretty funny how your companion wants to be in the pictures now. I won't be surprised if my new fur baby (a two month old Siamese mix) starts showing up in my indoor fit pictures.

OCBD: Damn it man, _let_ it go to your head. You deserve a bit of confidence and it's a Kennedy-esque outfit in the best way.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

Jovan said:


> Dean: Looking good as usual. I only wish you fastened your jackets so one could appreciate the entire fit of your suits, but that's just me being nitpicky. That's pretty funny how your companion wants to be in the pictures now. I won't be surprised if *my new fur baby* (a two month old Siamese mix) starts showing up in my indoor fit pictures.
> 
> OCBD: Damn it man, _let_ it go to your head. You deserve a bit of confidence and it's a Kennedy-esque outfit in the best way.


....!


----------



## Jovan

Never heard that term for a pet?


----------



## Pappa

Pentheos said:


> I like it. A bit too studied maybe. Your head seems large -- maybe it's the angle.


My GAWD Pentheos, he didn't choose his head from his closet!!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

You give a guy as many compliments as TJN richly deserves, and it's bound to happen. :icon_viking:

For real, though, I crop a significant amount of extra giraffe neck out of my pictures.

TheJohan, I'm afraid I agree with Trip (glad to see more of you lately), though I suspect it doesn't need _quite_ that much extra length, but it is a little short. If the pants were cut trimmer, it would look more consistent.

Slightly off topic, but I've started noticing that I'm willing to compromise on the length of a suit jacket more than on a sportcoat. I guess it's because the pants match, so the jacket length doesn't do so much to affect the silhouette.


----------



## FiscalDean

TJN said:


>


Love the cut of the jacket, details please.


----------



## FiscalDean

jimw said:


> Very nice, Dean. Your very finest accessory, though, is that good looking old Retriever. Beautiful dog....


Thank you for the kind words. We've had her since she was a puppy. They really do become a part of the family.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Dean: Looking good as usual. I only wish you fastened your jackets so one could appreciate the entire fit of your suits, but that's just me being nitpicky. That's pretty funny how your companion wants to be in the pictures now. I won't be surprised if my new fur baby (a two month old Siamese mix) starts showing up in my indoor fit pictures.
> 
> OCBD: Damn it man, _let_ it go to your head. You deserve a bit of confidence and it's a Kennedy-esque outfit in the best way.


Jovan, I know I should button the coat but somehow I think leaving it open makes me appear approachable. The balck lab does seem to like to get into the act nw and then. We have a younger chocolate lab that is usually more curious but she just doesn't want to be part of the proceedings. Funny how two different labs can have very different personalities.

I agree with Jovan, OCBD theres nothing like a little confidence.


----------



## eagle2250

TJN said:


>


Nicely done...you are looking quite splendidly turned out. Though, were it me, given my age, I would add a pair of nice socks to complete the rig. Curiosity demands that I ask, is that a pair of 'Watch-Tour' clocks bracketing your head, on the wall behind you? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Me on Thursday. Thinking I might like pinned collars enough to buy an actual collar pin.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While candor prevents me from saying I am a fan of "pinned collars," the combination of that jacket, tie and pocket square yielded fantastic visual results! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks very much. I kept it as simple as I could -- the first shirt and tie I grabbed looked like I had found the dictionary entry for "trying too hard." I'm much happier with this.


----------



## Shaver

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, H. Freeman & Son
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Fairhaven


That is such a sweet looking old dog, what a charming face. :icon_smile:


----------



## Shaver

Orgetorix said:


> This is from last week, but I don't think I posted it.


I have to say Org, that's _really_ not working for me.

A plaid tie is terribly incongruous in combination with a double breasted peak lapel blazer. The bluchers (derbys) are also in jarring contrast with the high formality of the jacket.

If it's any consolation, I am a fan of your contributions generally. :icon_smile:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gentlemen, I was just trying to express some modesty. I often joke with people that compliment my physical fitness that luckily I am am vain. I am fairly confident in my physical appearance, but it is true that I could use more overall confidence and rely less on self-deprecating humor.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## redmanca

Conor


----------



## Orgetorix

Shaver said:


> I have to say Org, that's _really_ not working for me.
> 
> A plaid tie is terribly incongruous in combination with a double breasted peak lapel blazer. The bluchers (derbys) are also in jarring contrast with the high formality of the jacket.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I am a fan of your contributions generally. :icon_smile:


Thanks. I don't really think of a DB blazer as a very formal jacket, though.


----------



## midnight2six

Oh, I like this pic, a look to copy I think. I love that shirt, who's the maker?



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## MaxBuck

Shaver said:


> I have to say Org, that's _really_ not working for me.
> 
> A plaid tie is terribly incongruous in combination with a double breasted peak lapel blazer. The bluchers (derbys) are also in jarring contrast with the high formality of the jacket.
> 
> If it's any consolation, I am a fan of your contributions generally. :icon_smile:


For what it's worth, and it's about what you paid, I disagree completely. I think the look is great, don't see any problem with the plaid tie nor with blucher shoes. All in all, a terrific outfit by Orgetorix.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Although I can see where Shaver is coming from, it doesn't bother me. The plaid tie is an unusual touch, but it works well, and the shoes split the difference in formality between the jacket and the rest of the outfit pretty evenly.

Here's what I wore today. I don't like french blue most of the time, but I think it works here. I describe my face here as "mysterious, yet grouchy." This is at the end of a long day.


----------



## gamma68

BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 sack blazer
BB Great Gatsby Collection Supima Cotton Golf Collar Oxford shirt
BB 346 bowtie (made in Italy)
Brighton full-grain leather cordovan belt (not visible)
J Crew Bowery khakis
DresSports by Rockport cordovan loafers (need to upgrade these soon)
No socks


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


>


Ditto on the shirt maker -- great look, who is it? And is this the same cotton JCP jacket you pictured earlier, but with different buttons?


----------



## Roycru

Orgetorix said:


> This is from last week, but I don't think I posted it.


The only thing that I would do different is to button the bottom button.


----------



## eagle2250

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> .......
> 
> Here's what I wore today. I don't like french blue most of the time, but I think it works here. I describe my face here as "mysterious, yet grouchy." This is at the end of a long day.


Nice rig and you wear it quite well, but I would describe the look on your face as young and pensive...perhaps thinking, "Jeez-Louise, I wonder if anyone will notice that picture hanging on the wall behind me is hanging askew?"


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig and you wear it quite well, but I would describe the look on your face as young and pensive...perhaps thinking, "Jeez-Louise, I wonder if anyone will notice that picture hanging on the wall behind me is hanging askew?"


Fair call. I will be fixing the picture -- I probably would have when I was shooting these, if I'd noticed it. :icon_viking:


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 sack blazer
> BB Great Gatsby Collection Supima Cotton Golf Collar Oxford shirt
> BB 346 bowtie (made in Italy)
> Brighton full-grain leather cordovan belt (not visible)
> J Crew Bowery khakis
> DresSports by Rockport cordovan loafers (need to upgrade these soon)
> No socks


Very nice. Seems though like the collar would go better with a long tie? The rounded points are completely hidden by the bow tie.


----------



## adoucett

*Youthful Repp-robate *and *gamma68,

*Great looks all around. I echo Jovan's observation about the collar, not because it's improper, more so that I just want to see it!

Gamma, would you consider cuffs on the trousers?


----------



## Jovan

There's probably not enough selvage, and if there is it would have faded creases anyway. Cuffs are fine and dandy on pleated or plain front trousers, but shouldn't be a requirement.


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> *Youthful Repp-robate *and *gamma68,
> 
> *Great looks all around. I echo Jovan's observation about the collar, not because it's improper, more so that I just want to see it!
> 
> Gamma, would you consider cuffs on the trousers?


I wore a bow tie because I figured it would work best with the "vintage" look of the Gatsby shirt. I'll try a long tie next time.

I was more concerned about how you folks would comment on the way I tied my bow tie. It's not the best, in my own estimation, but it's really only the third time I've tied one for wear in public.

I'm not a big fan of pant cuffs, particularly on pants without pleats. But I can also see how that look might be a bit "dressier" to accompany the blazer/bow tie.

Now that I think about it, a pocket square might have added some panache. What color/pattern would you folks recommend with this particular ensemble?


----------



## Doctor Damage

old photo, not me


----------



## Ensiferous

midnight2six said:


> Oh, I like this pic, a look to copy I think. I love that shirt, who's the maker?


midnight2six, thanks, the shirt is from LE.

gamma68, thanks as well. No, that cotton jacket is from J. Press. Similar to the JCP, but darted and with white buttons. Nice BB Madison blazer you have, BTW, one of my favorites.

I also like Org's DB blazer combo. Forgive us Shaver; it's a "This side of the pond thing."


----------



## Patrick06790

I am Carlos Danger

https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/
https://postimage.org/


----------



## Ensiferous

Patrick06790 said:


> I am Carlos Danger


I call BS. The real Carlos Danger doesn't photograph himself with trousers on.

Edited to add: Nice lawn chair shot.


----------



## Tiger

The real Carlos Danger has neither Patrick's intelligence, character, style, or ability. Weiner is a caustic jackass who epitomizes the deceitful, self-seeking politician. He doesn't dress well either. He doesn't undress well, either, for that matter!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous said:


> gamma68, thanks as well. No, that cotton jacket is from J. Press. Similar to the JCP, but darted and with white buttons. Nice BB Madison blazer you have, BTW, one of my favorites.


What world do we live in where the JCP option is undarted but the J Press one is?


----------



## Ensiferous

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> What world do we live in where the JCP option is undarted but the J Press one is?


Upside-down & backwards, I think sometimes. But we take the good where we can find it, and we are flexible when possible, no?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous said:


> Upside-down & backwards, I think sometimes. But we take the good where we can find it, and we are flexible when possible, no?


Oh yeah -- honestly, the only label sewn in to a jacket that I really care about is the content tag and, to some extent, the country of origin.


----------



## FiscalDean

Very nice Patrick, is that suit linen? I really like the whole outfit. Who made the hat?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Coppley
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Tino Cosma
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Patrick06790

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice Patrick, is that suit linen? I really like the whole outfit. Who made the hat?


Linen suit, J Press; hat is a Christy's


----------



## Doctor Damage

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...honestly, the only label sewn in to a jacket that I really care about is the content tag and, to some extent, the country of origin.


Both of which trail the size tag in importance!


----------



## tennesseean_87

gamma68 said:


> I was more concerned about how you folks would comment on the way I tied my bow tie. It's not the best, in my own estimation, but it's really only the third time I've tied one for wear in public.


I'm not a fan. It looks to wide (the reverse taper seems visible on the left side of the pic, and the back looks to be half the size of the front. If anything, I like the back a hair bigger so there's more depth to it. I think a good rule is that a bow-tie should not be wider than one's eyes, otherwise it looks clown-like.


----------



## gamma68

I'm still working out the kinks in my bow tie-tying format. I'll keep these tips in mind next time.



tennesseean_87 said:


> I'm not a fan. It looks to wide (the reverse taper seems visible on the left side of the pic, and the back looks to be half the size of the front. If anything, I like the back a hair bigger so there's more depth to it. I think a good rule is that a bow-tie should not be wider than one's eyes, otherwise it looks clown-like.


----------



## MaxBuck

Patrick06790 said:


> I am Carlos Danger
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/
> https://postimage.org/


I doubt Carlos is really drinking lemonade out of that cooler.

I generally *really* like this outfit, except the shoes. Too much linen to my taste; another spectator design with two-tone leather, or even a basket-weave, would improve the look IMO. But as always, taste is individual.


----------



## gamma68

Several people suggested trying a solid shirt with this jacket. Here is one test run (although the shirt sleeve cuffs on this particular shirt fall a tad short of the jacket cuffs, which I already had tailored):



Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue (replaced black plastic buttons w/MOP)
Lands' End Supima Hyde Park OCBD in pink
Brighton full-grain leather belt
J Crew Bowery khakis


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Doctor Damage said:


> Both of which trail the size tag in importance!


Ha! Funnily enough, I found myself killing time at a JCP today, and I tracked down Ensiferous's jacket. It was very nice. I found one with that all-important size tag just right for me -- the rarely spotted 36R. Except it fit like a 34S. The 38R was good, but it stopped somewhere north of my seat. If they'd had a 38L, I would have been very tempted.

So, the size tag isn't _all_ that important to me -- the fit is.

Gamma68: That's a really great rig, though I will say: the only way to get away with wearing a crewneck under a shirt like that is if it's a holdover from a uniform you wore. In that case, you've earned the right (see also: extra-sturdy black 5-eyelet PTBs with a suit). Otherwise, you should really go for the v-neck.


----------



## gamma68

What does JCP call this jacket, Youthful Repp-robate? I wouldn't mind trying to track one down myself.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ha! Funnily enough, I found myself killing time at a JCP today, and I tracked down Ensiferous's jacket. It was very nice. I found one with that all-important size tag just right for me -- the rarely spotted 36R. Except it fit like a 34S. The 38R was good, but it stopped somewhere north of my seat. If they'd had a 38L, I would have been very tempted.
> 
> So, the size tag isn't all that important to me -- the fit is.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> What does JCP call this jacket, Youthful Repp-robate? I wouldn't mind trying to track one down myself.


Oops. You replied to my post while I was editing it to reply to yours. :icon_viking:

I don't recall a name on it. It was in with the sportswear, rather than the tailoring. They had it on a rack with some seersucker jackets and trousers -- those were under the "Stafford Prep" label. Given that Uniqlo fits you well, it might just work for you. Unstructured, navy cotton twill, and undarted with two patch pockets. I think there were other, similar options, but nothing identical. The undarted front is how I spotted it. Move fast, it was marked down fairly significantly.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Move fast, it was marked down fairly significantly.


Thanks for the additional info. How much is JCP asking for it?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for the additional info. How much is JCP asking for it?


Either $55 or $35. I forget which it was -- as soon as I tried one on, I knew it wasn't a serious proposition for me.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Gamma68: That's a really great rig, though I will say: the only way to get away with wearing a crewneck under a shirt like that is if it's a holdover from a uniform you wore. In that case, you've earned the right (see also: extra-sturdy black 5-eyelet PTBs with a suit). Otherwise, you should really go for the v-neck.


Yeah, I've been meaning to get some V-neck undershirts. Thanks for the reminder! Perhaps JCP will have some Hanes available when I visit tomorrow to search for the unstructured cotton twill jacket!


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## teekayvee

gamma68 said:


> Yeah, I've been meaning to get some V-neck undershirts. Thanks for the reminder! Perhaps JCP will have some Hanes available when I visit tomorrow to search for the unstructured cotton twill jacket!


On the subject of undershirts (and no, I won't be posting pics) allow me to boast. I'm wearing right now one of three cheapo Hanes undershirts that I bought at the Sarajevo PX in, oh, about 1999. They've been in my weekly rotation since, and all three are still going strong.


----------



## tennesseean_87

FiscalDean said:


> yesterday,
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, JAB
> Tie, Ben Silver
> Shoes, AE Park Ave


I'd think a different color shirt would go better, since the suit appears olive-grey, and the ties already has some serious olive. Am I wrong?


gamma68 said:


> Several people suggested trying a solid shirt with this jacket. Here is one test run (although the shirt sleeve cuffs on this particular shirt fall a tad short of the jacket cuffs, which I already had tailored):
> 
> Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue (replaced black plastic buttons w/MOP)


Black plastic buttons on that must have been ghastly-looking.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I don't recall a name on it. It was in with the sportswear, rather than the tailoring. They had it on a rack with some seersucker jackets and trousers -- those were under the "Stafford Prep" label. Given that Uniqlo fits you well, it might just work for you. Unstructured, navy cotton twill, and undarted with two patch pockets. I think there were other, similar options, but nothing identical. The undarted front is how I spotted it. Move fast, it was marked down fairly significantly.


I paid a visit to JCP and believe I found the jacket in question, although it seemed more navy than the one Ensiferous was sporting in his pic. I'm glad he found one that fits and works for him. Alas, I did not.

The fits were rather comical, actually. I normally wear a 40R, but I couldn't even fit my arm completely down the sleeve of the one tagged 40R. I moved through 42, 44 and got to 46 before it covered my rear. But by then the chest and shoulder fit was much too large. I also didn't care for the way it sat on my shoulders, or the general feel of the item. I believe it was tagged "Made in Singapore." Again, it looks great on Ensiferous and I'm glad it worked out for him, but I left feeling one could find better.

Oh, yes. They were marked down from more than $100 to $19.99.


----------



## tennesseean_87

gamma68 said:


> I paid a visit to JCP and believe I found the jacket in question, although it seemed more navy than the one Ensiferous was sporting in his pic. I'm glad he found one that fits and works for him. Alas, I did not.
> 
> The fits were rather comical, actually. I normally wear a 40R, but I couldn't even fit my arm completely down the sleeve of the one tagged 40R. I moved through 42, 44 and got to 46 before it covered my rear. But by then the chest and shoulder fit was much too large. I also didn't care for the way it sat on my shoulders, or the general feel of the item. I believe it was tagged "Made in Singapore." Again, it looks great on Ensiferous and I'm glad it worked out for him, but I left feeling one could find better.
> 
> Oh, yes. They were marked down from more than $100 to $19.99.


Maybe they're tagged with garment size rather than the size of the wearer.


----------



## McBaine

Today:
My father's old hand me down LLBean Boat Shoes
7" Chino shorts (khaki) 
Natural Horsehide belt with deadstock bronze horse roller buckle
Pink OCBD, JCP slim fit, rolled sleeves


----------



## Ensiferous

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I tracked down Ensiferous's jacket. It was very nice. I found one with that all-important size tag just right for me -- the rarely spotted 36R. Except it fit like a 34S.


Youthful Repp-robate & gamma68, in my case, one of the few advantages of being medium height is that these short-bodied hipster length jackets sometimes work for me. I'll take what I can get. Sorry they didn't have any longs for you guys.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> Youthful Repp-robate & gamma68, in my case, one of the few advantages of being medium height is that these short-bodied hipster length jackets sometimes work for me. I'll take what I can get. Sorry they didn't have any longs for you guys.


I'm 5-9 and didn't find one that worked for me. But that's okay.


----------



## FiscalDean

tennesseean_87 said:


> I'd think a different color shirt would go better, since the suit appears olive-grey, and the ties already has some serious olive. Am I wrong?
> 
> The suit is a lighter shade of olive. I'm not sure there is a right or a wrong here. With this particular suit, I like to mix things up a bit, wearing blue, ivory or yellow on occasion


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, Corbin
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Brrooks Bros.
Shoes, AE Chester


----------



## Bandit44

FiscalDean said:


> yesterday
> 
> Suit, Corbin
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Brrooks Bros.
> Shoes, AE Chester
> 
> [/QUOE]
> That's as good as you can do with a brown tie. Very nice!


----------



## tennesseean_87

FiscalDean said:


> tennesseean_87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd think a different color shirt would go better, since the suit appears olive-grey, and the ties already has some serious olive. Am I wrong?
> 
> The suit is a lighter shade of olive. I'm not sure there is a right or a wrong here. With this particular suit, I like to mix things up a bit, wearing blue, ivory or yellow on occasion
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of olive and yellow makes me think: .
> 
> I really like the blue and brown in your most recent pic, though. Brown+ light blue=win just about every time.
Click to expand...


----------



## efdll

MaxBuck said:


> I doubt Carlos is really drinking lemonade out of that cooler.
> 
> I generally *really* like this outfit, except the shoes. Too much linen to my taste; another spectator design with two-tone leather, or even a basket-weave, would improve the look IMO. But as always, taste is individual.


It's the shoes that put the Danger in Carlos. Pants optional, of course.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

More uniform for today.

Fiscal Dean - I like that tie and it was very smart to pair with the light tan. I usually see brown ties in the midst of tweed.


----------



## FiscalDean

Tennesseean, OCBD and Bandit, thank you for the input. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Blazer and pants, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## L-feld

Breezy and mild here in Baltimore.

Sorry for the crinkledness. I took this photo after geting home from work.



Huntington chambray jacket
O'Connell's poplins
Diamond polo shirt
Leatherman belt
Rancourt loafers

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teekayvee

Today - cool and breezy for the first time in weeks (and by cool and breezy I'm referring to the weather):










Close-up:

BB wash and wear coat (not that I've ever tried the "wash" bit, mind)
Botany US-made tartan bow, bought from TweedyDon
Cotton square
Gitman Brothers OCBD
Navy Bill's M2
Burgundy AE Randolphs


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## L-feld

teekayvee said:


> Today - cool and breezy for the first time in weeks (and by cool and breezy I'm referring to the weather):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> BB wash and wear coat (not that I've ever tried the "wash" bit, mind)
> Botany US-made tartan bow, bought from TweedyDon
> Cotton square
> Gitman Brothers OCBD
> Navy Bill's M2
> Burgundy AE Randolphs


The shoulders on that jacket just look fantastic.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I am looking forward to cooler weather and wearing more jackets. Looking good teekayvee!


----------



## adoucett

Great work as usual OCBD, 

Very much like this combination, Looking forward to doing something similar in the Fall. 

Is that a LE oxford?


----------



## Dmontez

OCBD,

that is a fantastic look you have put together. One of my favorites.


----------



## teekayvee

OCBD, brilliant collar roll there and perfect dimple in your tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks guys and yes it is an LE oxford.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

tennesseean_87 said:


> Maybe they're tagged with garment size rather than the size of the wearer.


I _could_ have worn a 36, if I wanted to look like I'd wandered out of a 2032 "GQ Regrets" about skinny suits.

teekayvee, I hope you don't mind another nitpick from me, but the only way I'd mix tartans is if they were sewn together as a patchwork. Tartan, glen plaid, tattersall? By treading lightly, you could mix any two of those. I bet somebody could mix all three really well, at which point they would have my undying respect. Repeating the same kind of plaid/check, though, is not quite going to work for me in this lifetime.

I'm mostly being harsh because I'm jealous of that perfect jacket. :icon_viking:


----------



## teekayvee

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> teekayvee, I hope you don't mind another nitpick from me, but the only way I'd mix tartans is if they were sewn together as a patchwork. Tartan, glen plaid, tattersall? By treading lightly, you could mix any two of those. I bet somebody could mix all three really well, at which point they would have my undying respect. Repeating the same kind of plaid/check, though, is not quite going to work for me in this lifetime.
> 
> I'm mostly being harsh because I'm jealous of that perfect jacket. :icon_viking:


Not being harsh at all - it was a last-minute decision when I was halfway out the door and nothing else quite seemed to work.

OCBD, why don't *I* get such a nice roll from my Hyde Park?


----------



## teekayvee

Today:



Slack jacket
BB shirt
Robert Talbott tie
English-made square
BB chinos
AE Cliftons


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## stcolumba

A delightful tie, * Fiscal!*


----------



## virgil hilts

teekayvee said:


> Today:
> 
> Slack jacket
> BB shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> English-made square
> BB chinos
> AE Cliftons


Is that the J Keydge slack jacket?


----------



## teekayvee

virgil hilts said:


> Is that the J Keydge slack jacket?


Yes Sir. I believe J.Press had them at some point; I bought this off the - slightly weird - website (https://www.jkeydge.com/) and am very happy. (Except that I probably should have taken a European 50 - a US 40 - instead of my customary 48/38. These run small.)


----------



## Winhes2

Close to trad?

Khaki linen pants, Navy linen and rayon jacket, cotton shirt, white braces, silk tie, brown leather shoes. My guess is the shoes, at least, may not qualify.


----------



## straw sandals

I tried on a Press version (one size up) in the blue tweedy material they had. It was really interesting, but was too expensive for me even on sale. It was like wearing a shawl cardigan. Sorta. And I could only imagine it in really informal settings - like a shawl cardigan. So I bought a shawl cardigan for $200 less and made keydge one of my saved searches on eBay (no luck yet!)



teekayvee said:


> Yes Sir. I believe J.Press had them at some point; I bought this off the - slightly weird - website (https://www.jkeydge.com/) and am very happy. (Except that I probably should have taken a European 50 - a US 40 - instead of my customary 48/38. These run small.)


----------



## floyd

Got my hands on a pretty nice jacket a time ago, finally time to wear it! Oscar Jacobson jacket with a cotton/cashmere mix and with that a BB tie.


----------



## TheJohan

Just got the tie today:


----------



## teekayvee

straw sandals said:


> I tried on a Press version (one size up) in the blue tweedy material they had. It was really interesting, but was too expensive for me even on sale. It was like wearing a shawl cardigan. Sorta. And I could only imagine it in really informal settings - like a shawl cardigan. So I bought a shawl cardigan for $200 less and made keydge one of my saved searches on eBay (no luck yet!)


I bought mine on sale for about 130 euro - I think they're normally about 230 euro or so. They're a bit coy about where exactly they're made - the label doesn't say so - but while I'd feel I'd be overpaying with 230, 130 is a different matter, and I've been very happy with it. It's actually really quite versatile - definitely dressier than a cardigan. But formal, no.

Some good stuff from new member from Sweden - welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jovan

TheJohan said:


> Just got the tie today:


An excellent look.


----------



## adoucett

@TheJohan,

Very nice combination, and quite up my alley.

Who made the tie?


----------



## floyd

Great work, TheJohan. As adoucett said very nice combination!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

can you wear black loafers casually? I think I did today.
new (to me) shell tassels!


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers jacket and shirt, Roosterknit tie, J. Crew trousers, and Florsheim shoes.......


----------



## irsky

Excuse the slightly wrinkled shorts.

-J. Crew OCBD
-Chubbies "Three Commas" shorts
-Bass Monte drivers


----------



## Jovan

floyd said:


> Got my hands on a pretty nice jacket a time ago, finally time to wear it! Oscar Jacobson jacket with a cotton/cashmere mix and with that a BB tie.


The jacket looks rather tight... size up, perhaps? I had to do that with Banana Republic, the damn thing wouldn't even button without creating an X in front.


----------



## L-feld

Trying the chambray blazer out again (after a good pressing), this time based on a look I once saw in an old Brooks Brothers catalogue.



Huntington jacket
Gitman pinpoint
Hardwick seersucker trousers
Neil M bucks

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Dieu et les Dames said:


> can you wear black loafers casually? I think I did today.
> new (to me) shell tassels!


Maybe not the best thing to wear with shorts, but if I had just gotten a new pair of shell tassels, I would be doing the exact same thing!


----------



## TheJohan

Thanks everyone!



adoucett said:


> @TheJohan,
> 
> Very nice combination, and quite up my alley.
> 
> Who made the tie?


It's from PRL.


----------



## Pappa

You go Roycru!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Snappy looking tie, *TheJohan*. Fantastic colors!


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> A delightful tie, * Fiscal!*


Stc, thank you. I picked it up on e-bay


----------



## FiscalDean

Wednesday

Suit, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Carroll & Co.
Pant, BB
Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## floyd

Jovan said:


> The jacket looks rather tight... size up, perhaps? I had to do that with Banana Republic, the damn thing wouldn't even button without creating an X in front.


Thanks for the input Jovan, maybe it is a little tight but I blame the gym for that haha!
My jackets do get's a little tight around the back/shoulders, maybe It's time to size up and use the tailor.

Here's two two better pictures when I wear it;

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x95/instructor86/image_zps6b5dd69d.jpg

https://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x95/instructor86/image_zpse2f5544e.jpg​


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> SC, Carroll & Co.
> Pant, BB
> Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Preston


How do you like your shirt from bestcustomshirt.com? The collar roll looks pretty good for a fused collar. Best of both worlds?

Their website is a little terrifying, though. Is there a way to request that they make your shirt in their US facility rather than overseas? I noticed that they state that the turnaround is about 2-3 weeks faster for domestically made shirts.


----------



## universitystripe

TheJohan said:


> Just got the tie today:


I really like this. Do you mind telling me which model the jacket is?


----------



## TheJohan

universitystripe said:


> I really like this. Do you mind telling me which model the jacket is?


Don't know if it's available anymore since i bought it on Ebay, but it's from Chaps Ralph Lauren, a brand i try to stay away from, but since i got it for $15 i couldn't complain.


----------



## Tilton

The same blazer will be available for around $100 at your local Belk/Macy's/etc. under either the Lauren or Chaps label.


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/


----------



## universitystripe

TheJohan said:


> Don't know if it's available anymore since i bought it on Ebay, but it's from Chaps Ralph Lauren, a brand i try to stay away from, but since i got it for $15 i couldn't complain.


Thank you. You wear it well!


----------



## Jovan

Tilton said:


> The same blazer will be available for around $100 at your local Belk/Macy's/etc. under either the Lauren or Chaps label.


No, no I'm afraid it won't. He specified "RL Chaps". The brand "Chaps" that lacks any sort of RL branding at all is the newest iteration and it's pretty average. As I recall it became a subsidiary a decade ago or so and doesn't really involve the RL team anymore. I actually have a suit from when the brand was in its prime and, while not stupendous, it's one of the better quality fused suits I've seen. Made in Canada. The only concession to fashion is the 6x1 buttoning and full cut trousers, it otherwise doesn't look terribly '80s or '90s.

Anyways, I say this because Johan's blazer is far nicer than anything I've seen from the Chaps or Lauren stuff as of late. The lapel shape is the biggest giveaway that it isn't current. I don't want a newer member to be misdirected into thinking he'll get the same thing at a department store under those brands' current iterations. They're pretty mediocre now.


----------



## adoucett

I have a Chaps blazer I thrifted for $10 that I've worn to the more er...festive occasions on campus and after much abuse it's dry cleaned out nicely. My go-to party blazer, if you will. The quality (100% wool) isn't all to terrible either for what it is. 

Just my two cents


----------



## Tilton

I wore a Lauren blazer for my fraternity pledgeship. It was purchased new in 2007. The lapels and shoulders are spot on to Johan's. I claim no knowledge of Lauren or Chaps, but I know they still sell basically the same blazer at mid-range department stores. However, looking at the Macy's site right now, it looks like they have not only gone up in price, but also narrowed the lapels. I guess things have changes in the last six years.


----------



## andcounting

teekayvee said:


> Today - cool and breezy for the first time in weeks (and by cool and breezy I'm referring to the weather):
> 
> Close-up:
> 
> BB wash and wear coat (not that I've ever tried the "wash" bit, mind)
> Botany US-made tartan bow, bought from TweedyDon
> Cotton square
> Gitman Brothers OCBD
> Navy Bill's M2
> Burgundy AE Randolphs


I bought that bow in a box at a thrift store in Landrum, SC. I send a ton of stuff to Tweedy to sell, and I'm glad things are finding good homes!


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> How do you like your shirt from bestcustomshirt.com? The collar roll looks pretty good for a fused collar. Best of both worlds?
> 
> Their website is a little terrifying, though. Is there a way to request that they make your shirt in their US facility rather than overseas? I noticed that they state that the turnaround is about 2-3 weeks faster for domestically made shirts.


To be honest, it's been at least 2 - 3 years since I've visited their website. I'm not really sure if there is a way to specify where the shirt is made. Their shirts aren't bad but compared with my shirts from Individualized Shirt Co and even mytailor .com, the construction is somewhat less sophisticated. My wife has had a few tailoring classes (her degree is in Home Economics) and she's commented that the seams were made using the quickest way possible.


----------



## teekayvee

andcounting said:


> I bought that bow in a box at a thrift store in Landrum, SC. I send a ton of stuff to Tweedy to sell, and I'm glad things are finding good homes!


Excellent! Well, I'm more than happy to give it a good home, and am grateful to Tweedy Don to have sold it to me (and shipped to Europe) at a very, very reasonable charge.


----------



## vimkgt

Wash and wear sounds scary for a coat! Haha


----------



## Corcovado

LLB OCBD
Polo tie
Anderson-Little blazer
pants -- not sure (didn't check)
Alden shoes

I'm not too sure about the LWB with these slacks. I think something dressier might've been more appropriate.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## gamma68

BB OCBD
BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer (navy)
Custom bow tie by Cordial Churchman, made from a vintage bleeding madras shirt I had with torn sleeves
JCrew khakis
Coach surcingle belt


----------



## adoucett

Very neat Gamma, I like how you were able to recycle that shirt into a bow tie. Would enjoy more pics of it on its own too.


----------



## L-feld

Corcovado said:


> LLB OCBD
> Polo tie
> Anderson-Little blazer
> pants -- not sure (didn't check)
> Alden shoes
> 
> I'm not too sure about the LWB with these slacks. I think something dressier might've been more appropriate.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


I can't think of a better combo than glenplaid pants and LWB's. Especially if they are shell!


----------



## Corcovado

L-feld said:


> I can't think of a better combo than glenplaid pants and LWB's. Especially if they are shell!


I appreciate the reassurance. I see your point in terms of the heritage of each item. I guess I see the slacks as somewhat genteel and the shoes as a little more brassy or something. However, I shall wear with confidence!


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> Very neat Gamma, I like how you were able to recycle that shirt into a bow tie. Would enjoy more pics of it on its own too.


Thanks, adoucett. I posted these pics of the bow tie (and the shirt) a while back. I really can't say enough about the products and service from the Cordial Churchman.


----------



## L-feld

Corcovado said:


> I appreciate the reassurance. I see your point in terms of the heritage of each item. I guess I see the slacks as somewhat genteel and the shoes as a little more brassy or something. However, I shall wear with confidence!


Glenplaid is great like that. It can be very refined, but it can also be very robust. Very versatile pattern.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> BB OCBD
> BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer (navy)
> Custom bow tie by Cordial Churchman, made from a vintage bleeding madras shirt I had with torn sleeves
> JCrew khakis
> Coach surcingle belt


What a splendid tie! Overall, a perfectly natty look for summertime.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> What a splendid tie! Overall, a perfectly natty look for summertime.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying to break out the bucks before it is too late.

Gamma - Nice bow!


----------



## mjo_1

^Nice! I feel like the bucks really add to that get up.


----------



## Corcovado

LLB OCBD
Polo tie


----------



## mjo_1

A few summer highlights:






And today:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

mjo1 - Thank you and those are some great looks.

Corcovado - I like that tie.


----------



## Roycru

Gamma68, a totally unrelated question......is that an L & J.G. Stickley #956 chair that your bow tie is on?


----------



## FiscalDean

mjo 1

Who made that tattersall shirt? Very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks guys.



FiscalDean said:


> Who made that tattersall shirt? Very nice


The shirt is from Press....I believe they still offer it. It's my idea of a perfect shirt....comes in exact neck/sleeve measurements, with enough pattern to keep it interesting for biz casual days sans tie, but not so much that it looks goofy with a tie. In other words, a dress (ish) shirt when I want it to be, but more informal if needed.

I really do wish there were more sources and pattern options for these types of shirts.


----------



## gamma68

Roycru said:


> Gamma68, a totally unrelated question......is that an L & J.G. Stickley #956 chair that your bow tie is on?


Hi, Roycru. The chair maker is anonymous -- not a Stickley, though it could certainly pass for that model number. We love Arts & Crafts furniture and art pottery. We have one Stickley bookcase (a modern Stickley). Got it at an estate sale for cheap.


----------



## gamma68

I'm not sure how well this combination works. The tie also seems not to lend itself to a dimple, even with a four-in-hand knot.

BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
BB OCBD
Tharrington's (Durham) tie
Orvis surcingle belt
JCrew khakis


----------



## Jovan

These are all pretty good looks in the last two pages.

Corcovado: You wear the mint green OCBD well. I can't convince myself to try it.

gamma: Is that a non-iron? The collar doesn't seem to roll quite right, no offence. But I see no reason this combination doesn't work. Interesting that the tie doesn't want to cooperate, but if it has a thick interlining or is a wool/wool blend fabric, it makes it more difficult in my experience.


----------



## Roycru

Gamma68

Here's a picture from last December, almost all either Stickley or L. L. Bean (and almost all, except for The King's Ginger in the glass, made in the U.S.A.).


----------



## Corcovado

Thanks Jovan and OCBD. The shirt in person is a forest green rather than mint green. With the iPhone pic the hue seems to be a little off. I might get better results if I took pictures outside in sunlight. I find it very hard to take a good "selfie" and am frequently impressed with other contributors' superior photography in addition to their attire. OCBD you in particular are a veritable North Star both sartorially and in photographic presentation.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A couple of bad pic of OCBD in business mode.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> gamma: Is that a non-iron? The collar doesn't seem to roll quite right, no offence. But I see no reason this combination doesn't work. Interesting that the tie doesn't want to cooperate, but if it has a thick interlining or is a wool/wool blend fabric, it makes it more difficult in my experience.


Jovan, thanks for your feedback. You are very preceptive--that's a non-iron shirt, and I have yet to get that collar to roll properly. The tie is 100% silk, but it does have a thicker interlining, which I think impedes the dimple.


----------



## Kreiger

FiscalDean said:


> yesterday,
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Huntington Clothiers
> Shoes, AE Fairhaven


Great tie!


----------



## Corcovado

Land's End shirt
R Hanauer tie
not shown: khakis, penny loafers


----------



## teekayvee

oxford cloth button down said:


> A couple of bad pic of OCBD in business mode.


Looking very presidential there, Oxford Cloth, especially the first picture (looking into the distance, pondering grave questions). Kick-ass combo of shirt and tie - details, please?


----------



## Jovan

Corcovado said:


> Thanks Jovan and OCBD. The shirt in person is a forest green rather than mint green. With the iPhone pic the hue seems to be a little off. I might get better results if I took pictures outside in sunlight. I find it very hard to take a good "selfie" and am frequently impressed with other contributors' superior photography in addition to their attire. OCBD you in particular are a veritable North Star both sartorially and in photographic presentation.


Ah, interesting. It helps to take pictures outside, though I am the first to admit I don't always do that.



gamma68 said:


> Jovan, thanks for your feedback. You are very perceptive--that's a non-iron shirt, and I have yet to get that collar to roll properly. The tie is 100% silk, but it does have a thicker interlining, which I think impedes the dimple.


Did you just get it? I saw someone else in this thread with a non-iron BB button-down that you couldn't tell was so. I thought it was just pressed with starch at first. The roll looked better, if not QUITE as nice as on a must-iron BB shirt. Point is, maybe it just needs some more breaking in.

Thicker, stiffer interlinings are my bane, but I'm not as into the _vintage_-thin stuff as I used to be. A knot with at least a bit of body looks better all around, I've found, though I will still break out the vintage skinnies from time to time for fun -- the two inchers won't dimple no matter how hard you try, though. (Or a Mad Men costume party, as what happened last year. I couldn't believe I was the only one who knew how to mix a proper martini...)



Corcovado said:


> Land's End shirt
> R Hanauer tie
> not shown: khakis, penny loafers


You dropped your blazer on the way to work.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> A couple of bad pic of OCBD in business mode.


Forgot to comment here... looking very RFK-like.


----------



## Brio1

OCBD -

The Press Hairline shirt that you present so well is really starting to grow on me. (Their website photo does not do the same justice to the shirt.) Do you happen to know of the fabric? Perhaps broadcloth? Thanks.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, gentlemen. You are far too kind. Corcovado, it is all about the timer. Great ties, btw.

Details:

Blazer: 3/2 BB Madison
Shirt: J.Press Hairline - I am not the best at identifying weave types. It seems a lot like a pinpoint, but someone who actually knows will helpfully chime in. I do highly recommend it.
Trousers: J.Crew Grey Flannels
Tie:Robert taylor
Shoes: AE Cambridge


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> Did you just get it? I saw someone else in this thread with a non-iron BB button-down that you couldn't tell was so. I thought it was just pressed with starch at first. The roll looked better, if not QUITE as nice as on a must-iron BB shirt. Point is, maybe it just needs some more breaking in.


It's a newer purchase, and I believe I've only worn it twice, so I think it needs some breaking in.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## FiscalDean

Kreiger said:


> Great tie!


Thanks Krieger, I've head it forever but don't wear it often. Huntington offered some great products. I was really disappointed when they went out of business.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks, gentlemen. You are far too kind. Corcovado, it is all about the timer. Great ties, btw.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Blazer: 3/2 BB Madison
> Shirt: J.Press Hairline - I am not the best at identifying weave types. It seems a lot like a pinpoint, but someone who actually knows will helpfully chime in. I do highly recommend it.
> Trousers: J.Crew Grey Flannels
> Tie:Robert taylor
> Shoes: AE Cambridge


Great look OCBD. I'm a little surprised to see flannels making an appearance already, although in my neck of the woods it's been downright chilly in the morning.


----------



## FiscalDean

Corcovado said:


> Land's End shirt
> R Hanauer tie
> not shown: khakis, penny loafers


I'm liking that tie. How do you like the R. Hanauer product? I've gotten their catalog but have yet to give them a try.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Fiscal Dean! It was 45 degrees (high 75 all day) when I left the house and they are a pretty light weight pair of trousers. Cool enough and I never get to wear those shoes so I just did it.


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> I'm liking that tie. How do you like the R. Hanauer product? I've gotten their catalog but have yet to give them a try.


I didn't even know they were still around!


----------



## gamma68

I had a business meeting with the provost today on a potential project. Normally, because it's summer, I'd not wear socks with the loafers. However, since this was a semi-formal meeting, I didn't feel comfortable going without socks. I'm not sure my particular sock choice made for a good look, however.

Looking for some input here (in addition to the overall look): Would you have gone without socks, or do as I did and wear them? If you would have chosen to wear socks, what type?

BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
BB OCBD (non-iron)
BB makers tie
JCrew khakis
Coach surcingle belt
Rockport DresSports cordovan loafers (yes, I know I need to upgrade in this dept.)
Black socks, unknown make


----------



## mr7864

The Rockports actually look excellent.



gamma68 said:


> I had a business meeting with the provost today on a potential project. Normally, because it's summer, I'd not wear socks with the loafers. However, since this was a semi-formal meeting, I didn't feel comfortable going without socks. I'm not sure my particular sock choice made for a good look, however.
> 
> Looking for some input here (in addition to the overall look): Would you have gone without socks, or do as I did and wear them? If you would have chosen to wear socks, what type?
> 
> BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> BB OCBD (non-iron)
> BB makers tie
> JCrew khakis
> Coach surcingle belt
> Rockport DresSports cordovan loafers (yes, I know I need to upgrade in this dept.)
> Black socks, unknown make


----------



## MDP

@gamma68

In a business situations, at least one that would warrant coat and tie, I would recommend socks.

You're feelings about the specific socks are correct, burgundy shoes + light khakis =/= black socks. A lightweight plain navy sock would work well here. A navy-dominant, subtle argyle would also fit.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> I had a business meeting with the provost today on a potential project. Normally, because it's summer, I'd not wear socks with the loafers. However, since this was a semi-formal meeting, I didn't feel comfortable going without socks. I'm not sure my particular sock choice made for a good look, however.
> 
> Looking for some input here (in addition to the overall look): Would you have gone without socks, or do as I did and wear them? If you would have chosen to wear socks, what type?
> 
> BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> BB OCBD (non-iron)
> BB makers tie
> JCrew khakis
> Coach surcingle belt
> Rockport DresSports cordovan loafers (yes, I know I need to upgrade in this dept.)
> Black socks, unknown make


I would do tan OTC socks. Buy em on the cheap from JAB or Lands End.

Or if you want nicer, american made socks, boardroomsocks.com

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


>


Looking sharp, as always!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, BB
Pants, Dockers tan khakis
Shirt, Paul Fredrick, not too sure about this shade of blue with this coat. I'd appreciate any feedback.
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell cordovan


----------



## Jovan

Man, no comments on my outfit at all! I feel cheated. 

Seriously though, I'm liking pretty much everything I see recently.

gamma: The only thing about your Rockport loafers is that the sole is a bit chunky, at least compared to the Florsheim pennies I'm wearing now. Baby steps. I need to upgrade these, yet everyone I know calls them my "expensive dress shoes". :confused2:

That looks like a forward point collar, not a button-down. But it still works. I mostly prefer the semi-spread (Brooks Brothers' equivalent is "Ainsley") over the forward point now, but it still goes well with your blazer. It might be a tad formal for chinos just in the fabric.


----------



## Corcovado

FiscalDean said:


> I'm liking that tie. How do you like the R. Hanauer product? I've gotten their catalog but have yet to give them a try.


I was going to answer this question from home after comparing the tie closely with a BB tie and some others in the herd, but my internet at home is down and I was too busy cursing Time Warner Cable to get around to scrutinizing the tie. My impression is that it is a nice tie comparable to BB and Polo, and nicer than my Tie Bar ties, which while certainly a bargain at $15 are a little on the thick side. Another way of putting it, it was nice enough to make me buy it for the pattern when all the ties in the store were on sale for the same price and I had my pick of several nice brands. Anyway, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> SC, BB
> Pants, Dockers tan khakis
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick, not too sure about this shade of blue with this coat. I'd appreciate any feedback.
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell cordovan


I like the shirt with the jacket, I like the tie with the jacket, and I like the shirt with the tie, but something about the three of them together isn't doing it for me.

Yellow ties and grey jackets look better, IMO with white or ecru.

I would probably due a darker blue or red tie with a blue shirt and grey jacket combo.

The herringbone weave of the jacket looks fantastic, though!


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> Looking sharp, as always!


Thanks gamma68!


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> I like the shirt with the jacket, I like the tie with the jacket, and I like the shirt with the tie, but something about the three of them together isn't doing it for me.
> 
> Yellow ties and grey jackets look better, IMO with white or ecru.
> 
> I would probably due a darker blue or red tie with a blue shirt and grey jacket combo.
> 
> The herringbone weave of the jacket looks fantastic, though!


L-field, thanks for the input. I'm thinking an ecru shirt would be a good choice.


----------



## Barnavelt

^^^Ensiferous I like the madras tie; who is the maker? Is that an unstructured SC?


----------



## Corcovado

gamma68 said:


> I had a business meeting with the provost today on a potential project. Normally, because it's summer, I'd not wear socks with the loafers. However, since this was a semi-formal meeting, I didn't feel comfortable going without socks. I'm not sure my particular sock choice made for a good look, however.
> 
> Looking for some input here (in addition to the overall look): Would you have gone without socks, or do as I did and wear them? If you would have chosen to wear socks, what type?
> 
> BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> BB OCBD (non-iron)
> BB makers tie
> JCrew khakis
> Coach surcingle belt
> Rockport DresSports cordovan loafers (yes, I know I need to upgrade in this dept.)
> Black socks, unknown make


I, too, like your loafers. With my feet issues, I am inspired by your post to go try on a pair.


----------



## gamma68

I bought that pair about 13 years ago, so I'm not sure if they're available today. Also, they have rubber soles. I'm certain they're not as desirable as other makes. But for now, they work for me. 


Corcovado said:


> I, too, like your loafers. With my feet issues, I am inspired by your post to go try on a pair.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> The only thing about your Rockport loafers is that the sole is a bit chunky, at least compared to the Florsheim pennies I'm wearing now. Baby steps. I need to upgrade these, yet everyone I know calls them my "expensive dress shoes".
> 
> That looks like a forward point collar, not a button-down. But it still works. I mostly prefer the semi-spread (Brooks Brothers' equivalent is "Ainsley") over the forward point now, but it still goes well with your blazer. It might be a tad formal for chinos just in the fabric.


The sole on the Rockports is rubber and probably not the most fashionable. But for now, they work for me.

You're right, it's a forward point collar. I had a brain freeze when I posted OCBD. I was originally going to wear a university stripe OCBD, but discovered when I put it on that the collar had shrunk a little and was too tight for a tie. (It will be a "sweater shirt" now). So I had to make a quick choice and opted for the forward point shirt.


----------



## stcolumba

Corcovado said:


> Land's End shirt
> R Hanauer tie
> not shown: khakis, penny loafers


Liking this!


----------



## L-feld

I can't help feeling that the button stance on this jacket is too high.



BB wool/silk/linen jacket
O'Connell's tropical wool trousers
Ratio pinpoint shirt
Tie Bar bow tie
AE Kenilworths

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-Field - I really like that outfit. The button stance doesn't strike me as being too high.


----------



## mrfixit

i'll oblige. what color are the shoes? looks at odds with the belt but could just be the light. all fits look spot on to my amateur eye. pennies would set it off.


Jovan said:


>


----------



## Jovan

They are brown. I do believe it is the lighting.


----------



## Orgetorix

Back from vacation.


----------



## L-feld

OCBD - thank you for the vote of confidence.

Orge - very handsome, glad to see you're ignoring the casual dress code. Unfortunately, I have succumb to casual Monday, but at least I'm wearing pink.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamma68

Uniqlo Premium French Linen unstructured jacket
paired with a BB white linen shirt
and the usual surcingle belt, khakis, loafers
...somewhere in Ontario, Canada

Solids seem to work best with this jacket


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I still need to get some work done on this Uniqlo jacket, but I wanted to wear it before it was too late.

Fiscal - I like that tie.


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> Uniqlo Premium French Linen unstructured jacket
> paired with a BB white linen shirt
> and the usual surcingle belt, khakis, loafers
> ...somewhere in Ontario, Canada
> 
> Solids seem to work best with this jacket





oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I still need to get some work done on this Uniqlo jacket, but I wanted to wear it before it was too late.
> 
> Fiscal - I like that tie.


Dang, I am kicking myself for not purchasing that jacket when I had the chance! You both look elegantly relaxed, which is truly a look to aspire to. Also, OCBD, your shoelace knot appears to be askew. This tutorial helped me a great deal: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, Spin! This pic was kind of my inspiration for the outfit.


----------



## Ensiferous

oxford cloth button down said:


>


OCBD, that is great.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday.

By pure chance I had grabbed an Elmore Leonard novel.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


>


Sharp look! Who made the jacket, tie, pants?


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Dang, I am kicking myself for not purchasing that jacket when I had the chance! You both look elegantly relaxed, which is truly a look to aspire to. Also, OCBD, your shoelace knot appears to be askew. This tutorial helped me a great deal: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/slipping.htm


Thanks for your feedback, Spin. Keep checking this page for the Uniqlo jacket: https://www.uniqlo.com/us/store/lifewear/men-premium-linen-jacket/070940-69-007 They seem to update it as the jacket is in stock, although it has been in limited colors/sizes.

Note that the price dropped to $19.90!! I believe it was $59.90 when I bought mine earlier this year. For that reduced price, I may look into buying a second jacket.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I still need to get some work done on this Uniqlo jacket, but I wanted to wear it before it was too late.


Very nice, OCBD. Funny how we both wore the same jacket near about the same day. It looks like it fits you well, so I'm not sure what work you'd like done to it, other than perhaps swapping out the buttons for MOP, which I had done to mine. I think it improved the jacket's appearance quite a bit.

Is that a knit tie? Hard to tell from the photos.

I have a question about the socks. I was always led to believe that the socks had to either match the shoes or the pants. In this case, it matches neither. I'm not being critical here, because the look doesn't bother me. Just wondering what is considered "standard" or "trad" practice with regard to socks.


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> Sharp look! Who made the jacket, tie, pants?


Thanks! 
Jacket: J Crew
Shirt & pants: BB
Tie: Lord & Taylor
Socks: Targyles
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## Himself

That's excellent OCBD, and while others may be focused on the jacket and white bucks, for me the tie is what nails it, with the texture and white trim stripe.


----------



## jddillard3

gamma68 said:


> I have a question about the socks. I was always led to believe that the socks had to either match the shoes or the pants. In this case, it matches neither. I'm not being critical here, because the look doesn't bother me. Just wondering what is considered "standard" or "trad" practice with regard to socks.


According to Rand from 1984's Making the Grade, "Socks, wear them only to weddings, and then, well only if it's your own."


----------



## Jovan

For business, it's best to coordinate with trouser or suit colour, since it increases the perceived leg length. Outside of that though? Coordinate with anything else if desired. Tie, shirt, cufflinks, etc. Have fun with it.


----------



## TJN

BB OCBD
Polo Shorts
Weejuns


----------



## FiscalDean

OCBD and Orge, those are some great looks, very summery.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your feedback, Spin. Keep checking this page for the Uniqlo jacket: https://www.uniqlo.com/us/store/lifewear/men-premium-linen-jacket/070940-69-007 They seem to update it as the jacket is in stock, although it has been in limited colors/sizes.
> 
> Note that the price dropped to $19.90!! I believe it was $59.90 when I bought mine earlier this year. For that reduced price, I may look into buying a second jacket.


Sold out ugh! Love the look of the jacket. Oh well.... The search continues...


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, that is a great outfit. You look very natural and comfortable in it - which is so much a part of a successful outfit. Cary Grant had awesome clothes, yes, but he looked insanely comfortable wearing his clothes, which greatly enhanced the look. I don't have an example at hand, but sometimes you see somebody on TV / in a movie who is "well dressed," but the clothes aren't right for him and the entire effect is diminished.

All that said, as to the sock thoughts above, what you have clearly works, but I think a light tan or, even better, a light grey would flow more naturally. I wear a similar outfit and found that the light grey (dove grey and a textured casual [not dress]) sock works best as it echoes the jacket, is consistent with the dress-casual feel you are working and harmonizes nicely with the bucks and pants. Again, though, awesome outfit.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

What a coincidence. RIP Mr. Leonard.



Patrick06790 said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> By pure chance I had grabbed an Elmore Leonard novel.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I still need to get some work done on this Uniqlo jacket, but I wanted to wear it before it was too late.


Don't touch the tailoring on that jacket--the fit looks perfect!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld, you have been killing it lately. I might agree with you about that button stance, but I wonder if it's an issue someplace else. It almost looks like the coat is pivoting downward on the button -- look at the bulge in the chest near the pocket, and the slightly too-closed quarters. I'm on very thin ice here, of course, because I really don't know enough, but if those elements are present in real life (instead of just something that shows up in a picture), then you might want to ask your tailor about them.

Given OCBD's socks there, I'll mention my own thoughts: I have about ten pairs of navy cotton Gold Toes, and five pairs of light gray wool OTC socks. I have some "fun" socks, too -- argyles, emblematics, bold colors. If I were in OCBD's (excellent) rig, I'd have made the same choice he did. The jacket is a blue-gray, so a light gray would be a near match (ng), and I'm not crazy about tan cotton socks. What I like here is that the three colors in the shoes (navy sock, white shoe, red sole) are a witty duplication of the colors in the shirt and tie (white shirt, navy/red tie). That may have been serendipity.

Gamma68 (regarding the "meeting with the provost" rig), I'd have worn socks, but I wouldn't have worn black ones. I think of this rig as the "what a nice young man." It's not tremendously sophisticated (spread collar, gray trousers, more-subtle tie, and calf shoes will do for that), but there are times when it sends every message you want to send.

Also, there's nothing wrong with burg CG penny loafers, as long as they're stitched together rather than glued (if those are old enough to sign up for Facebook, they're probably stitched). I prefer flat-straps to beefrolls, but that's a matter of taste. If you're looking to upgrade, I'd suggest a bit loafer (I _would_ suggest a bit loafer) or a GY-welt tassel. I'm okay with welted pennies, but the best ones are more English than American.

mjo_1, not only do I have (and love) that J. Press tattersall, I have nearly the exact same cloth with a spread collar from green label RL.


----------



## Jovan

Second that suggestion. I love my AE Verona bit loafers and have to make sure I don't wear them too much.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> L-Feld, you have been killing it lately. I might agree with you about that button stance, but I wonder if it's an issue someplace else. It almost looks like the coat is pivoting downward on the button -- look at the bulge in the chest near the pocket, and the slightly too-closed quarters. I'm on very thin ice here, of course, because I really don't know enough, but if those elements are present in real life (instead of just something that shows up in a picture), then you might want to ask your tailor about them.


Thanks! I think what you're describing is due to the jacket being too large. It would probably benefit from a little extra waist suppression as well, but I think I am going to hold off and see where my weight is in February or March. My tailor is busy enough taking in fall clothes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Second that suggestion. I love my AE Verona bit loafers and have to make sure I don't wear them too much.


I'm sort of lucky on that front -- I don't like mine sockless, and I only wear socks for work this time of year. I need just a little more support than I can get from a moc for my job -- I can do about five and a half continuous hours on my feet, but not quite six and a half. Oh well. Tan bals and saddle shoes it is.



L-feld said:


> Thanks! I think what you're describing is due to the jacket being too large. It would probably benefit from a little extra waist suppression as well, but I think I am going to hold off and see where my weight is in February or March. My tailor is busy enough taking in fall clothes.


That sounds like a good plan. Getting the waist pulled in might just do it, but if you get it done now you'll probably get it back in time to hang it up for six months. :icon_viking:


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> but if you get it done now you'll probably get it back in time to hang it up for six months. :icon_viking:


My thoughts exactly. To that end, my outfits will be a little boring until it gets a little cooler out. So instead, please enjoy this photo of my father as a young man.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

I can see the resemblance. But people are going to get on your dad's case about the gig line, crew neck, and short button-down collar.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> I can see the resemblance. But people are going to get on your dad's case about the gig line, crew neck, and short button-down collar.


hahaha, it was the 60's after all.


----------



## stcolumba

A good day to putter in the yard. Ancient LL Beans shorts and (not seen) mocs.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue OCBD, and maroon, silver, and blue repp tie, Turnbull & Assser pocket square, Land's End seersucker trousers, and Bass white bucks with blue laces.......


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue OCBD, and maroon, silver, and blue repp tie, Turnbull & Assser pocket square, Land's End seersucker trousers, and Bass white bucks with blue laces.......


Ya nailed it again Roycru!!! Wow, Lub that CA environment!!!


----------



## Roycru

Pappa said:


> Ya nailed it again Roycru!!! Wow, Lub that CA environment!!!


Thanks again...... and you wouldn't like the California traffic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words, gentlemen. They are very much appreciated.

Roycru - Nice to see you posting, especially with such a lovely pic.

STC - Great casual outfit. I like the color contrast.


----------



## Himself

Jovan said:


> For business, it's best to coordinate with trouser or suit colour, since it increases the perceived leg length. Outside of that though? Coordinate with anything else if desired. Tie, shirt, cufflinks, etc. Have fun with it.


For business, you just don't want people's eyes drawn to your socks, lack of socks, etc., and the easiest way to avoid that is to coordinate with your trousers.

That said, the late, great structural engineer and businessman Jack Martin always wore red socks.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Chester


----------



## stcolumba

*Roycru'*s white bucks with blue laces: Wow!
Very much liking *Fiscal'*s richly colored Paisley tie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1
...and don't overlook FiscalDean's equally incredible collar roll! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> hahaha, it was the 60's after all.


Despite its "problems", some of today's kids wouldn't be amiss emulating that.



stcolumba said:


> A good day to putter in the yard. Ancient LL Beans shorts and (not seen) mocs.


Celebrating the last month of summer with colour, I see.


----------



## Shaver

It's a sunny day at work. Bengal stripe shirt, stone chinos, equus belt and quarter brogues. Now, this is what you guys mean when you talk about 'Ivy League' right? :icon_smile:


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> View attachment 8645
> 
> 
> It's a sunny day at work. Bengal stripe shirt, stone chinos, equus belt and quarter brogues. Now, this is what you guys mean when you talk about 'Ivy League' right? :icon_smile:


You, Sir, are a time traveller - from a different country and a different time. Going across the ocean and back 48 years, you apparently arrived at Princeton in 1965, just moments after this picture was taken! T. Hayashida might have preferred you don Weejuns, but you'd pass muster regardless.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Despite its "problems", some of today's kids wouldn't be amiss emulating that.


Very true. And on TOF, they might even chalk up those "problems" to sprezzatura. Oy.


----------



## Shaver

Billax said:


> You, Sir, are a time traveller - from a different country and a different time. Going across the ocean and back 48 years, you apparently arrived at Princeton in 1965, just moments after this picture was taken! T. Hayashida might have preferred you don Weejuns, but you'd pass muster regardless.


 thank you billax. Get ready to blush, as far as i'm concerned you are the most admirable contributor to any menswear forum. A compliment from you is an honour indeed.


----------



## Brio1

That is a wonderful backdrop, Shaver. :icon_smile:


----------



## FiscalDean

Stc and Eagle, thank you both. The tie was an e-bay purchase. While Paul Fredrick doesn't get a lot of love in most circles, they do offer some decent basic shirts.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Blazer,pants and tie, all by the Brethren
Shirt, mytailor.com
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue OCBD, and maroon, silver, and blue repp tie, Turnbull & Assser pocket square, Land's End seersucker trousers, and Bass white bucks with blue laces.......


Simply well done.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Southwick SC, Dockers khakis, Lands End shirt and AE cordoavn Hamiltons


----------



## L-feld

Love the houndstooth!


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Love the houndstooth!


Thank you, it's something completely different from my usual


----------



## Orgetorix

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

.....


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Org - Jacket/tie/PS combo.


----------



## teekayvee

Me today, back at work:



Hermes tie
LE OCBD
J.Keydge "Slack jacket"
BB square
BB Hudsons
Black AE Randolphs


----------



## Orgetorix

Lookin' good, T.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orgetorix said:


>


I agree with OCBD. Killer combination.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Bert Pulitzer
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## FiscalDean

Am I the only guy wearing clothes these days?

Suit, Southwick
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## teekayvee

FiscalDean said:


> Am I the only guy wearing clothes these days?


No, I wore clothes to the office today as well - just nothing worth posting (my usual "slack" jacket, bow tie, BB university stripe shirt, and Bill's). I'm even wearing clothes now, at home, working on a grant application - PRL Madras shorts and an old BB sports shirt.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fiscal, I am here in my uniform and the wind blowing my hair.


----------



## Fatman

oxford cloth button down said:


> Fiscal, I am here in my uniform and the wind blowing my hair.


I'm enjoying your blog.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Am I the only guy wearing clothes these days?


:biggrin:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Thanks Fatman!


----------



## gamma68

Looking sharp, OCBD! Details on the items, please?


----------



## stcolumba

Just boring Brooks Bros stuff.

Really liking OCBD's stripe tie: olive & navy & gold = winner


----------



## FiscalDean

I wouldn't say boring, this is classic stuff. IMO, the classics are never boring.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC - Thanks, looking good my friend!

No problem Gamma68

Jacket - 3/2 Poplin BB blazer
Shirt - Old (When they carried must-iron)LE Original Oxford (Not Hyde Park)
Tie - Woodhouse Lynch Clothiers
Chinos - Old (Pre-low rise)J.Crew Essential Classic fit
Loafers - Bass Logan Weejun
Socks - Dockers


----------



## Corcovado

FiscalDean said:


> I wouldn't say boring, this is classic stuff. IMO, the classics are never boring.











===


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A little summer fun today while summer is still here.


----------



## stcolumba

Tie is from JC Penney!
Shirt and hankey are good ol' Brooks Bros.
Coat is Alexander/Cohan

*OCBD*'s mixing and matching of patterns is very smart looking.


----------



## Bandit44

Sorry for the poor lighting (old house).
Arnold Palmer green blazer
Peter Blair Tie
JAB shirt


----------



## Corcovado

I love that tie *stcolumba.*


----------



## LouB

Seersucker suit, white OCBD, red/blue striped tie. Moire effect keeps me from posting a picture. Hurts my eyes...


----------



## stcolumba

On a Sunday morning, the day after a big 50 point blow-out victory in Michigan Stadium: a beloved, old, frayed Brooks Bros OCBD that I can't bear to part with and a Maize 'n Blue tie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
I'm all for giving Michigan all the accolades they might have earned with each victory (the wife insists on as much), but a good amount of the credit for yesterdays "big 50 point blow-out victory" must properly be credited to an arguably anemic opponent on the field. 

Just kidding, but in all sincerity, congratulations on a good start to a new season! :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> I'm all for giving Michigan all the accolades they might have earned with each victory (the wife insists on as much), but a good amount of the credit for yesterdays "big 50 point blow-out victory" must properly be credited to an arguably anemic opponent on the field.
> 
> Just kidding, but in all sincerity, congratulations on a good start to a new season! :thumbs-up:


Now, now! A few years ago, under the leadership of Coach Rich Rodriguez, we would have won. But, the score would have been 59-58!


----------



## vwguy

I'm wiping the tears away as I take down my madras flag until next year...



RL Rugby bleeding madras
EB khakis
Bean camp mocs

Brian


----------



## Trad-ish

vwguy said:


> I'm wiping the tears away as I take down my madras flag until next year...
> 
> 
> 
> RL Rugby bleeding madras
> EB khakis
> Bean camp mocs
> 
> Brian


Damn, is the summer over already? i remember the flag going up just a few weeks ago (seemingly). If you were down here, you could get a few more weeks outta that flag as it probably won't drop out of the 90's until late September.


----------



## vwguy

Trad-ish said:


> Damn, is the summer over already? i remember the flag going up just a few weeks ago (seemingly). If you were down here, you could get a few more weeks outta that flag as it probably won't drop out of the 90's until late September.


I know, the Summer went by way too fast and now we're in the Inbetween Days until we can break out the tweed & sweaters.

Brian


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It is a sad day for VW guy. Thanks for flying the flag all the summer long.


----------



## Fading Fast

Nice Liberty Bell collar role - I learned that from your blog.


----------



## stcolumba

Nice tie,* OCBD*!

Today, not preppy trad, but just fuddy-duddy trad:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## stcolumba

Fiscal, that is a great tie/shirt combination. The tie pattern is well played against the stripes.


----------



## FiscalDean

Stc, thank you, I appreciate the input


----------



## stcolumba

Comfy, old J Press OCBD
Bow tie by Ivy Inspired (*TJN*)
Brooks Bros (olive) trousers


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Comfy, old J Press OCBD
> Bow tie by Ivy Inspired (*TJM*)
> Brooks Bros (olive) trousers


Very nice Stc, the olive / navy combination is not seen as often as the tan / navy combination but I find it a touch more sophisticated.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fiscal - I love that tie! It looks very versatile, from a blazer to tweed to your suit.

STC - Thanks! I too like the olive trousers and that bow tie from our own TJN!

Fading Fast -


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## L-feld

Orgetorix said:


>


Looking good, professor!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orgetorix, the brown border of the square just makes the outfit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Wow! Two great olive/navy looks in one day (and one more bonus olive, if FiscalDean's picture is true-to-color). Very nice. I like the monks, too, Org.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys.


----------



## Patrick06790

Don't forget, September is International Green Blazer Month.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> Don't forget, September is International Green Blazer Month.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Wow. I didn't know that, Patrick! That's important info! I raced home and changed, and here I am in mine:


----------



## Anthony Charton

Enjoying both outfits, gents.

Billax, might I ask where you got your belt ? I impulsively got a very similar model recently. (Also, did you change your belt to harmonise with the jacket change or was it a happy coincidence ?)


----------



## Billax

Anthony Charton said:


> Enjoying both outfits, gents.
> 
> Billax, might I ask where you got your belt ? I impulsively got a very similar model recently. (Also, did you change your belt to harmonise with the jacket change or was it a happy coincidence ?)


Anthony,
Patrick is such a tease. Everyone knows, for an irrefutable fact, that _October_ is International Green Blazer month. I couldn't resist pulling up an old picture and posting it. The belt is from Orvis and I have them in Tan, Pale Yellow, Navy and Green. I like them and, heck, I wish I had one in Pink!


----------



## Brio1

^

Did you receive my pm, Billax? You look rather debonair in the green blazer, sir.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. 
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## stcolumba

*Billax* is The Master! The two tones of green--tie and jacket--work well.

*Fiscal's* tie woke me up, this morning. Cool!


----------



## stcolumba

TGIF


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You sir have redefined the concept of casual Friday's and have done so in a very good way! :thumbs-up:


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


>


That is a great coat, details please


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> TGIF


Great suit


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Fiscal - I love that tie! It looks very versatile, from a blazer to tweed to your suit.
> 
> Thanks OCBD. I'm really liking the striped shirt and striped tie combo


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Wow! Two great olive/navy looks in one day (and one more bonus olive, if FiscalDean's picture is true-to-color). Very nice. I like the monks, too, Org.


The picture is actually very true to color. The suit is a light olive.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning: Maize 'n Blue in celebration of the Michigan victory over Notre Dame: 41-30
Shamelessly, I inserted a "Victors" tag to the final hymn, this morning.

All Brooks Bros


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning: Maize 'n Blue in celebration of the Michigan victory over Notre Dame: 41-30
> Shamelessly, I inserted a "Victors" tag to the final hymn, this morning.
> 
> All Brooks Bros


Very nice tie


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning: Maize 'n Blue in celebration of the Michigan victory over Notre Dame: 41-30
> Shamelessly, I inserted a "Victors" tag to the final hymn, this morning.
> 
> All Brooks Bros


LOL. What a coincidence...your tie looks exactly like the one my wife insisted that I wear to Sunday services this AM. Congratulations to both of you on the win!


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. What a coincidence...your tie looks exactly like the one my wife insisted that I wear to Sunday services this AM. Congratulations to both of you on the win!


Your wife has intelligent, exquisite taste.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's my rig, today. Not 100% trad, but not far off. Isn't it sweet when I remember to cross-post?


----------



## Orgetorix

FiscalDean said:


> That is a great coat, details please


Thank you. It's an old thrifted hopsack blazer, no idea who made it. The only label is from the store that sold it, the long-gone Schupp & Snyder here in Louisville. I replaced the brass buttons with gray MOP.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## CMDC

Haven't posted WAYW in a while so here we go.

Lands End Irish Linen sportcoat. From the recent 30% off sale. I quite like it for $40. A bit heavier so it will be a good 3 season jacket.
BB pinpoint ocbd
Lands End tie
BB khakis
AE Presidio


----------



## L-feld

CMDC said:


> Haven't posted WAYW in a while so here we go.
> 
> Lands End Irish Linen sportcoat. From the recent 30% off sale. I quite like it for $40. A bit heavier so it will be a good 3 season jacket.
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Lands End tie
> BB khakis
> AE Presidio


How do you find the fit of the presidio? I have had a hard time finding out what last they were made on, but I've heard they are similar to the 5. I am still looking for a loafer that actually fits my foot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pappa

Orgetorix said:


>


Naw!!! That ain't right in any way!!!!


----------



## Pappa

ORG, Showed this to my wife, she said you did well with shoes tie and pants, prolly should have had a different color shirt and hat.
You are always so right on, so everyone is entitled to an Ooops!


----------



## FLMike

^I tend to agree regarding the hat. Without it, the rest amounts to a reasonably sharp rig, imo.


----------



## Reuben

Manufactured a decent excuse to break out the tweed suit this evening. Just barely cool enough after sunset, but I couldn't wait to break out this $24 English/Ivy hybrid treasure. Duel vents, ticket pocket, and some waist suppression but also undarted, almost totally unpadded shoulders, and flat-front trousers with a beautiful 2-inch cuffs and a generous full break.
Southwick suit, BB pinpoint royal oxford, T&A bow tie, unbranded fox hunting pocket square, BB pebble-grain blutchers.








(forgive the sleeves, they've gotten caught inside the jacket and I neglected to notice/fix them before taking the photo)
















Close-up of the fabric pattern:









Also: any suggestions for other colors/patterns that would work with this suit? It's not the easiest to work with.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Pappa said:


> Naw!!! That ain't right in any way!!!!


I'm not getting the hate- to my eye this is another one of OG's well-combined outfits. Obviously the hat is a tad over the top but it could definitely look more out of place. The trousers I particularly like. The only thing I'd like to see added to this rig is a DB dark camel coat.


----------



## Anthony Charton

(Edit- Gosh, double post, apologies)



Reuben said:


> Also: any suggestions for other colors/patterns that would work with this suit? It's not the easiest to work with.


That's a handsome tweed suit. Also welcome ! You do a fine job with the shirt and tie in terms of combinations. I'd lose the square; it looks a little sheen-y for tweed. Tattersall shirts or other checks would work well with the fabric. Repp ties, grenadines or other knits in green, brown -earthly tones in general-; navy, or burgundy. (Walcolo occasionally sports this kind of tweed with a light pink shirt, and pulls it off wonderfully). The best advice I can give you is to keep eying this thread (and its estranged twin on the Fashion forum) to see what others come up with.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday


Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> ^I tend to agree regarding the hat. Without it, the rest amounts to a reasonably sharp rig, imo.


Hats are an acquired taste.


----------



## FiscalDean

Anthony Charton said:


> (Edit- Gosh, double post, apologies)
> 
> That's a handsome tweed suit. Also welcome ! You do a fine job with the shirt and tie in terms of combinations. I'd lose the square; it looks a little sheen-y for tweed. Tattersall shirts or other checks would work well with the fabric. Repp ties, grenadines or other knits in green, brown -earthly tones in general-; navy, or burgundy. (Walcolo occasionally sports this kind of tweed with a light pink shirt, and pulls it off wonderfully). The best advice I can give you is to keep eying this thread (and its estranged twin on the Fashion forum) to see what others come up with.


IMHO, there really isn't a shirt that doesn't look nice with a brown suit depending on the shade. Pink would work as would ivory / cream, blue and of course white. Even a yellow would work if it's the right shade of yellow. I've even worn a pale gray shirt with brown on occasion.


----------



## Orgetorix

Pappa said:


> Naw!!! That ain't right in any way!!!!





Pappa said:


> ORG, Showed this to my wife, she said you did well with shoes tie and pants, prolly should have had a different color shirt and hat.
> You are always so right on, so everyone is entitled to an Ooops!





FLCracka said:


> ^I tend to agree regarding the hat. Without it, the rest amounts to a reasonably sharp rig, imo.


I'm curious as to why, _specfically_, y'all think the hat and shirt don't work.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Haven't posted WAYW in a while so here we go.
> 
> Lands End Irish Linen sportcoat. From the recent 30% off sale. I quite like it for $40. A bit heavier so it will be a good 3 season jacket.
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Lands End tie
> BB khakis
> AE Presidio


The jacket looks quite nice. How do you like the fit? Was it true-to-size?


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Haven't posted WAYW in a while so here we go.
> 
> Lands End Irish Linen sportcoat. From the recent 30% off sale. I quite like it for $40. A bit heavier so it will be a good 3 season jacket.
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Lands End tie
> BB khakis
> AE Presidio


My compliments on this combination! I've owned this SC and its accompanying trousers for the last couple of years and wear them regularly, but never to such good effect as you show in this picture. The tie colors (and small rectangles) are a nice complement to the coat, while the rectangles in the pocket square provide a jaunty color contrast. Just exceptional, Sir!


----------



## straw sandals

Org: First, let me say that I'm a big fan of your posts. They're always incredibly put together. Since you asked, though...

I'm not saying that the hat doesn't work, but IMHO it would have been better if you had worn grey pants. Brown and grey are complimentary, sure, but I try to keep an overall color palate pretty close when wearing a fedora. From the waist up, I think it's a great look, but the brown pants and shoes are a little jarring to my taste. That said, I think you'd be fine without the hat - it's just that its inclusion creates two strong blocks of color that don't blend. But maybe it's just me!

Also, is that a Milan? Or is it a felt hat that is just tracking strangely in the photo?


----------



## Reuben

Anthony Charton said:


> (Edit- Gosh, double post, apologies)
> 
> That's a handsome tweed suit. Also welcome ! You do a fine job with the shirt and tie in terms of combinations. I'd lose the square; it looks a little sheen-y for tweed. Tattersall shirts or other checks would work well with the fabric. Repp ties, grenadines or other knits in green, brown -earthly tones in general-; navy, or burgundy. (Walcolo occasionally sports this kind of tweed with a light pink shirt, and pulls it off wonderfully). The best advice I can give you is to keep eying this thread (and its estranged twin on the Fashion forum) to see what others come up with.


You know, I hadn't noticed that about the pocket square but I'd have to agree. I'd agree on the color palette as well. I'm just concerned about appearing over-busy by incorporating too much in the way of pattern, as the suit is so strikingly patterned as well. i will say that this is one case in which a white shirt doesn't seem to work. The white and the creme color-brown color of the herringbone don't play well together. And thanks for the welcome! I've been lurking a while, but finally decided to open an account and get involved.


----------



## Orgetorix

straw sandals said:


> Org: First, let me say that I'm a big fan of your posts. They're always incredibly put together. Since you asked, though...
> 
> I'm not saying that the hat doesn't work, but IMHO it would have been better if you had worn grey pants. Brown and grey are complimentary, sure, but I try to keep an overall color palate pretty close when wearing a fedora. From the waist up, I think it's a great look, but the brown pants and shoes are a little jarring to my taste. That said, I think you'd be fine without the hat - it's just that its inclusion creates two strong blocks of color that don't blend. But maybe it's just me!
> 
> Also, is that a Milan? Or is it a felt hat that is just tracking strangely in the photo?


Thanks for the comments. I'm confused, though - what does gray have to do with anything? The only colors I'm wearing there are brown and blue (and some very small green accents in the square). If I'd worn gray pants it would have made the outfit less harmonious, not more. IMO.

The hat is a Milan.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays

The jacket looks very gray, at least on my monitor.


----------



## Dmontez

Orgetorix said:


>


Org,

you did very well with this. I will look to emulate this at some point this fall.


----------



## straw sandals

I think that my monitor isn't rendering the colors correctly. The jacket looks like a grey herringbone with a light tan check. If it's blue, then that's completely different!



Orgetorix said:


> Thanks for the comments. I'm confused, though - what does gray have to do with anything? The only colors I'm wearing there are brown and blue (and some very small green accents in the square). If I'd worn gray pants it would have made the outfit less harmonious, not more. IMO.
> 
> The hat is a Milan.


----------



## Blessings

gamma68 said:


> The jacket looks quite nice. How do you like the fit? Was it true-to-size?


I just ordered the same jacket, although I ordered the tailored version, the fit through the shoulders and the body was spot on, unpadded shoulders, higher arm holes, and not baggy sleeves. Unfortunately the sleeves were way too short for my lanky 6'3" self so back to Lands End it went. Had the sleeves been a smidge longer I would have sucked it up and taken it to a tailor to be let out. Shame really. The linen is lovely, nice hand to it, particularly at that price.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just the uniform. Really hot today. Temp in the 90's.


----------



## Pappa

Org, OMG if ya can't see it in the picture then wear it with pride and bitchslap the first SOB that points and laughs at you!!


----------



## efdll

The outfit is superb. But I think it calls for a sportier hat. This one would look best with a dark suit. I'm just saying.


----------



## Jovan

Pappa said:


> Org, OMG if ya can't see it in the picture then wear it with pride and bitchslap the first SOB that points and laughs at you!!


:crazy:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Pappa

Org---

Again, just my artistic gut!! It just don't work! You are a master and even masters goof on bodies or canvas!!

Pappa


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A fantastic tie, secured by a perfect knot...so very well done, FiscalDean!


----------



## Reuben

I'd have to agree. Really great tie, I'm just a tad jealous.


----------



## teekayvee

Me today:





Vintage Orvis cord coat (thanks, dexconstruct!)
Vintage BB tie
BB shirt
No-name square
Bill's 
AE Clifton's


----------



## Orgetorix

Jacket is still a bit tight:


----------



## stcolumba

Shirt is light blue.

While some might think it too matchy-matchy, I really like Fiscal's gray pinstripe suit with the grayish tie. Very crisp.


----------



## Pappa

*The Epitome!!!*



Orgetorix said:


> Jacket is still a bit tight:


Yep!! Beautiful.


----------



## FiscalDean

Thanks for the kind words Eagle


----------



## FiscalDean

Thanks Reuben and welcome to the forum


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Shirt is light blue.
> 
> While some might think it too matchy-matchy, I really like Fiscal's gray pinstripe suit with the grayish tie. Very crisp.


Thanks Stc. I like you're rig also.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, H. Freeman & Son
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, the long gone Huntington Clothiers
Shes, AE McAllister


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I tried to work in some brown chinos and I think that it was fail. I also think it looks better in person, but that could just be my ego talking :tongue2:

Org - I really like that last tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> I tried to work in some brown chinos and I think that it was fail. I also think it looks better in person, but that could just be my ego talking :tongue2:
> 
> Org - I really like that last tie.


Good Liberty Bell roll and I love the tie. Hard to tell from the picture if the chinos work, but I find brown chinos harder to match than they sound. They don't work with a lot of shades of blue, they look (to my eye) to matchy-matchy with yellows or light tans, you can look a bit like a delivery man if you wear a white shirt and after that, I'm struggling. I own one pair - bought on a silly cheap sale - but as is normally the case, my I'll-buy-these-'cause-they-are-great-value plan ends up, once again, teaching me never to buy something, no matter how inexpensive, if you wouldn't at least want them (even if you wouldn't pay it) at full price.


----------



## L-feld

Wearing new Jack Donnelly slim fit khakis. These are the first pants I have bought since dropping about 6 inches from my waist, so they feel a lot different than the pants I've taken in multiple times. The rise is lower than what I'm used to.

Anyone care to give me some feedback on the fit? Sorry for the atrocious cell phone pic.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast - Thanks. I think that brown is easy with tweeds especially brown cords and brown wools


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld --

The leg line is great. I'd say there's enough rise, but more might be an improvement.

As for brown cotton trousers, I like them with tweeds. To my eye, dark brown plays nicely with quite a lot of different shades of blue.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> L-Feld --
> 
> The leg line is great. I'd say there's enough rise, but more might be an improvement.
> 
> As for brown cotton trousers, I like them with tweeds. To my eye, dark brown plays nicely with quite a lot of different shades of blue.


I will have to get the wife to take some better pictures. My biggest concern with these is that the bottom button of most of my jackets falls at or just slightly above the waistband of these pants.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I will have to get the wife to take some better pictures. My biggest concern with these is that the bottom button of most of my jackets falls at or just slightly above the waistband of these pants.


That's not necessarily a _huge_ cause for concern with an odd jacket, in my book. If your shirt peeks out when you're standing there, that's an issue. If your waistband/belt is only half-covered, then you squeak by. With a suit, any visible gap is bad.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Boris Tradenough (to post here).


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Boris Tradenough (to post here).


Ooooh, chest patch pocket.

Here's the full get up including jacket. Notice I'm even wearing socks. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

I have sportcoat envy, L-feld. Very nice. I'll leave comments about the trouser rise to the more knowledgeable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> I have sportcoat envy, L-feld. Very nice. I'll leave comments about the trouser rise to the more knowledgeable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I may not be much more knowledgable, but it doesn't look too bad to me. Any lower, and you'd have an issue. If this were a business suit, it would be a problem.

Thanks for the compliment -- I'm not normally a huge fan of chest patch pockets, but I like this one.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I may not be much more knowledgable, but it doesn't look too bad to me. Any lower, and you'd have an issue. If this were a business suit, it would be a problem.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment -- I'm not normally a huge fan of chest patch pockets, but I like this one.


Well it looks pretty sweet and autumnal. Especially with that herringbone weave and the working lapel closure.

And thanks for the input. I am still testing the waters with Jack Donnelly, but it is nice to not have to get the pants tapered.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

teekayvee said:


> Me today:
> 
> Vintage Orvis cord coat (thanks, dexconstruct!)
> Vintage BB tie
> BB shirt
> No-name square
> Bill's
> AE Clifton's


The jacket looks great. No...fantastic! Tie works very well here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same ole same ole. Went to an engagement party.


----------



## Jovan

Looks great. That shade of navy really works for your lighter hair.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Well it looks pretty sweet and autumnal. Especially with that herringbone weave and the working lapel closure.
> 
> And thanks for the input. I am still testing the waters with Jack Donnelly, but it is nice to not have to get the pants tapered.


Thank you. It's kind of a trompe l'oeil lapel closure -- there's no button on the other side.

Here's today, kludging together a "fort" for my girlfriend's roommate -- not a great photo of what I'm wearing, but the best thing I've ever posted on Instagram.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. It's kind of a trompe l'oeil lapel closure -- there's no button on the other side.
> 
> Here's today, kludging together a "fort" for my girlfriend's roommate -- not a great photo of what I'm wearing, but the best thing I've ever posted on Instagram.


That shot reminds me of the scene in Annie Hall where Woody Allen smashes a spider in Dianne Keaton's bathroom.

I mean that as a compliment, both sartorially and photographically.

Do you have any argyle vests?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FiscalDean

OCBD, a great classic look.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld -- that's what I was thinking of. I think one of the central issues of my personal style is that people often point out I look like Woody Allen, but I'd rather get David Bowie. No argyle vests yet, though I hanker for a fair isle.

Today -- finally cold enough for good clothes.


----------



## L-feld

Ah, time for the broken bone to come out.

And there are worse things than looking like someone who was personally dressed by Ralph Lauren (back when that was a good thing).

Here's what I was wearing today (or at least being fitted for). Not trad, but certainly traditional. One of the few times when "made in India" is an acceptable tag.


----------



## teekayvee

Youthful, terrific tie. Some great combos here lately.

Me today, featuring my new vintage Orvis coat on popular demand:




BB shirt
Canali square
Vintage bow (thanks, Tweedy Don!)
Bill's
AE Clifton


----------



## Himself

^^^

"Going native" while visiting the colonies is very trad.


----------



## L-feld

Himself said:


> ^^^
> 
> "Going native" while visiting the colonies is very trad.


:icon_smile_big:

"the colonies." I love it.


----------



## stcolumba

Old Polo suit. Old Corneliani tie. Really, really old PS from VanBoven, Ann Arbor (when I was in college)

My phone camera does not do justice to the color of the suit. It is much more orangeish-brown that what appears. The tie is chocolate brown. The shirt is blue.


----------



## Reuben

Barbour tattersall buttondown, Peter Millar khakis, Tom James blazer with Holland and Sherry buttons, and my favorite pair of Aldens. My camera's phone doesn't quite capture the color of the blazer well, but it's a wonderful dark green flannel, a shade or two below hunter green.


----------



## L-feld

stcolumba said:


> Old Polo suit. Old Corneliani tie. Really, really old PS from VanBoven, Ann Arbor (when I was in college)
> 
> My phone camera does not do justice to the color of the suit. It is much more orangeish-brown that what appears. The tie is chocolate brown. The shirt is blue.


What a beautiful fabric. It almost looks like Donegal, though I would assume even Michigan isn't cold enough for tweed yet.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

L-feld said:


> What a beautiful fabric. It almost looks like Donegal, though I would assume even Michigan isn't cold enough for tweed yet.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ha! Last week, the morning temperatures were below freezing.


----------



## L-feld

stcolumba said:


> Ha! Last week, the morning temperatures were below freezing.


Impressive! I'll have to wait a whole two more months before the heavy woolens can run free. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


St. Columba: I'd be remiss if I didn't comment on your look today. As I've written before, we have a different approach to our looks. As I said then, and I'll say again, you have a great personal style! You elect to wear wider lapels and use a tie knot that's "different" than the more "Ivy" look that I use. Regardless, you have superb taste and a wonderful sense of style! I bow down to you, Sir. Spectacular, just spectacular!


----------



## Steel Rim

Saturday, last:

Jacket: J.Press Harris Tweed, shirt: BBBF OCBD, Tie: Armani Slacks: RLP made to measure (ancient) Shoes: Alden for BB #8 tassels


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> St. Columba: I'd be remiss if I didn't comment on your look today. As I've written before, we have a different approach to our looks. As I said then, and I'll say again, you have a great personal style! You elect to wear wider lapels and use a tie knot that's "different" than the more "Ivy" look that I use. Regardless, you have superb taste and a wonderful sense of style! I bow down to you, Sir. Spectacular, just spectacular!


You are much, much too kind. While this is an old suit, it is fun to wear. The wide lapel warrants a big knot. Most of my coats have fairly skinny lapels. My everyday, go-to knot is usually the double FIH.


----------



## stcolumba

*Steel Rim: *Is the SC gray or green? Actually, either color would look great! Nice ensemble!


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> What a beautiful fabric. It almost looks like Donegal, though I would assume even Michigan isn't cold enough for tweed yet.
> 
> That is indeed a great fabric. While it has been quite cool in the morning, it has been warming up nicely during the day(at least in the great north woods of WI). I'm hoping mid October will be a good time to break out the fall / winter wardrobe.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

First WIWT I've posted here. I've arbitrarily decided tweed season has started for me. :{) The sleeves are long, but I'll eventually get them tailored.
Suit: Thrifted Oak Hall Tweed
Tie: Richard Thomas
Shirt: Lands End
Pin: 1912 Progressive Party Lapel Pin


----------



## conductor

Today's rig:










Not pictured - khakis and LHS


----------



## L-feld

Colonel Ichabod said:


> First WIWT I've posted here. I've arbitrarily decided tweed season has started for me. :{) The sleeves are long, but I'll eventually get them tailored.
> Suit: Thrifted Oak Hall Tweed
> Tie: Richard Thomas
> Shirt: Lands End
> Pin: 1912 Progressive Party Lapel Pin


Congrats on getting to tweed season. The shoulders on the jacket look glorious. I love the lapel pin as well. The shirt collar looks a tiny bit stingy, but those are the breaks these days.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> *Steel Rim: *Is the SC gray or green? Actually, either color would look great! Nice ensemble!


Thank you. It is a pale sage green. I have to do better w photos...


----------



## stcolumba

Spirit of Shetland sweater
New England Shirt Co. 
Brooks Bros pants
Keen hiking shoes

*Steel Rim: *Sage is cool!

*Fiscal: *dressy tie!

*Conductor: *nice, autumn "tones" in that coat

*Colonel I: * a very "Barbour" look. I like this!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

And sweaters are back!

Conductor - Great tie.

Colonel Ichabod - Very autumnal look with the tie, jacket, and shirt.

STC - I concur with Billax. Superb suit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

A re-run on the jacket, and blue jeans.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix;1448133 [IMG said:


> https://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q163/jccavanaugh/IMG_3479.jpg[/IMG]


Are those the Brooks Brothers pebble grain blutchers?


----------



## Jovan

In my... birthday suit? Yes, I know you're all sick of this one. Selling the other two cut down on my wardrobe choices a bit.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, pocket square, and socks
Express tie
Kent Wang cufflinks
Allen Edmonds shoes
































































A couple of gifts that made me very happy today.


----------



## a4audi08

still my favorite thread even after all these years!


----------



## Pentheos

Star Trek: Into Darkness sucked.


----------



## Jovan

Awww, I love you too Pentheos. C'mere and give me a hug.


----------



## Pentheos

Happy birthday and I hope you enjoy it, Jovan. 

I'm a pretty die-hard Trek and sci-fi fan, but Into Darkness was the worst ST movie to date. I had hoped Cumberbatch would carry the movie, but even he couldn't pull it off. There's homage and then there's dumb -- dumb like a tribble coming back to life after a dose of Khan's blood, dumb like the Enterprise falling straight down to earth from an orbit as high as the moon, dumb like Kirk kicking (s.h.i.t you not) the warp core back into alignment. Sorry for the spoilers.

I highly recommend the various movie reviews from my fellow Wisconsinite at redlettermedia.com. 

Today I wore a new-to-me pair of Graysons, and I received in the mail a new-to-me pair of MacNeils in shell cordovan -- both pair hardly worn, both purchased for a total of $120 ($1000 retail). I felt like a king -- not a khan.


----------



## Jovan

Your opinions are noted, but clearly I liked the movie despite its problems otherwise I would not be jazzed to receive this package in the mail. Do you know what the definition of "killjoy" is? Just saying...


----------



## FiscalDean

Colonel Ichabod said:


> First WIWT I've posted here. I've arbitrarily decided tweed season has started for me. :{) The sleeves are long, but I'll eventually get them tailored.
> Suit: Thrifted Oak Hall Tweed
> Tie: Richard Thomas
> Shirt: Lands End
> Pin: 1912 Progressive Party Lapel Pin


Very nice coat. It's hard to imagine it's tweed season in TN. BTW, I'm going to be in Nashville the 26th and 27th. What are the normal temps in TN around that time?


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> St. Columba: I'd be remiss if I didn't comment on your look today. As I've written before, we have a different approach to our looks. As I said then, and I'll say again, you have a great personal style! You elect to wear wider lapels and use a tie knot that's "different" than the more "Ivy" look that I use. Regardless, you have superb taste and a wonderful sense of style! I bow down to you, Sir. Spectacular, just spectacular!


Stc, I really like that shade of blue, who madee the shirt?


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> Today's rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured - khakis and LHS


Conductor, that is a great coat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> In my... birthday suit? Yes, I know you're all sick of this one. Selling the other two cut down on my wardrobe choices a bit.
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Ledbury shirt, pocket square, and socks
> Express tie
> Kent Wang cufflinks
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of gifts that made me very happy today.


Happy belated birthday Jovan. Is that a straight up Manhattan?


----------



## drlivingston

I love The Melting Pot. It is a treat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, Southwick
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## drlivingston

Come on, FD... Don't tease me with the fact that you are wearing Birminghams... Let's see them! :icon_smile:


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice coat. It's hard to imagine it's tweed season in TN. BTW, I'm going to be in Nashville the 26th and 27th. What are the normal temps in TN around that time?


Oh, it's not really cold enough--I was just tired of waiting. :{) I'm inside most of the day, and the buildings are kept freezing. Right now it's in the low 80s, with some days where it pops down into the mid 70s. The mornings have been pretty cool, however.


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> Star Trek: Into Darkness sucked.


That's just rude.


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben said:


> Are those the Brooks Brothers pebble grain blutchers?


Yes they are! Good eye.


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> Yes they are! Good eye.


Not that good, considering I'm wearing the exact same pair. Great pair of shoes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Stc, I really like that shade of blue, who madee the shirt?


Ledbury


----------



## stcolumba

"Let's go, Ti-gers!" The magic number is down to six.


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Happy belated birthday Jovan. Is that a straight up Manhattan?


It is indeed. You can also put a martini on the rocks technically, but both just aren't the same without the cocktail glass.



drlivingston said:


> I love The Melting Pot. It is a treat.


It is indeed. You will always have the anti-chain people railing against it just because they can, but the age of locally owned fondue restaurants in the States is at a standstill. I've only heard of a few that can match them.



stcolumba said:


> Ledbury


Another fan. :aportnoy: I'm glad they're planning on exact sleeve lengths so more can enjoy them.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> "Let's go, Ti-gers!" The magic number is down to six.


Yesterday was my birthday (17th) and my wife got us tickets to the Tigers game. There's nothing I enjoy more in this world than seeing the Tigers play in-person. Can't wait for the playoffs! GO TIGERS


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Yesterday was my birthday (17th) and my wife got us tickets to the Tigers game. There's nothing I enjoy more in this world than seeing the Tigers play in-person. Can't wait for the playoffs! GO TIGERS


Belated birthday greetings! Sorry you had to witness such an ugly game. Am worried about Verlander. Thanks to Kansas City, the magic number is down to 5.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> It is indeed. You can also put a martini on the rocks technically, but both just aren't the same without the cocktail glass.
> 
> I have to agree with you, the glass really makes the drink. In my neck of the woods, it's usually a brandy Manhatten rather than using Bourban.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

drlivingston said:


> Come on, FD... Don't tease me with the fact that you are wearing Birminghams... Let's see them! :icon_smile:


I'm not sure why, but for some reason I'm unable to post more than two pics in the same reply.


----------



## stcolumba

I should be practicing. Instead, I'm enjoying an afternoon cuppa and watching the Detroit Tigers on TV.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## catside

Very nice. I believe I have been wearing this particular outfit since 6th grade :biggrin2: Life of a scholar.


----------



## Doctor Damage

https://postimg.org/image/luqwxkolt/

Buttondown shirt
flat front chinos
sweater
nicely weathered leather attache
worn down brown leather penny loafers


----------



## Himself

Orgetorix, it's nice to see black loafers for once. Coincidentally, I wore my lonely black Weejuns around the house last night.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## jimw

Doctor Damage said:


> https://postimg.org/image/luqwxkolt/
> 
> Buttondown shirt
> flat front chinos
> sweater
> nicely weathered leather attache
> worn down brown leather penny loafers


Boy howdy! Now that's my idea of a Trad girlfriend - self employed and street-smart:biggrin:


----------



## stcolumba

Friday afternoon therapy: pruning the overgrown shrubs
Shirt: J Crew
Trouser: Brooks
Mocs: LL Bean
Pruning Shears: Centurion :biggrin:


----------



## stcolumba

Practicing scales on a Saturday morning.

Buffet
Spirit of Shetland
Brooks Bros
LL Bean
Darn Tough Vermont Socks
Wolverine 1000s


----------



## YoungClayB

Good morning gents. Today's casual Sunday attire. It's a beautiful morning!










Shirt: Roundtree and York
Pants: Bills M3
Blazer: J Press
Shoes: AE MacNeils


----------



## YoungClayB

stcolumba said:


>


Hi StC, collar looks a little big to my eye and the tie knot could be a little tighter. I like the colors and patterns. Looks good together.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good to see you in these parts YCB. Looking good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

YoungClayB said:


> Good morning gents. Today's casual Sunday attire. It's a beautiful morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shirt: Roundtree and York
> Pants: Bills M3
> Blazer: J Press
> Shoes: AE MacNeils


So glad that the jacket worked out for you!


----------



## sskim3

Monday morning attire...

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## stcolumba

An old Brooks Bros tie & PS that I forgot that I had.


----------



## stcolumba

*Org*, that coat is lovely. And with that spalshy tie, it all makes a bold statement. Nice fit, too.


----------



## gamma68

It's a beautiful, crisp, early fall day in Michigan. Just cool enough for a little layering....





Inner shirt: Gitman Brothers OCBD (courtesy of the Thrift Exchange, thanks CMDC)
Outer shirt: Vintage early 1970s Pendleton with collar loop and chest flap pockets (thrifted)
Pants: Lands' End khakis (new)
Belt: Orvis surcingle (new, not visible)
Socks: Polo (older purchase)
Shoes: Penny loafers, DresSports by Rockport (old purchase)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## jimw

OCBD: What is that stately looking building in the backdrop to many of your photos? Is it an office block or apartments?

Just curious,

Jim


----------



## YoungClayB

OCBD, your tweed is dope.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, Young Clay B! Jim W, it is currently elderly housing and offices on the ground floor. It used to be a hotel when my town was booming, long long ago. The Hotel Shawnee:


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Your opinions are noted, but clearly I liked the movie despite its problems otherwise I would not be jazzed to receive this package in the mail. Do you know what the definition of "killjoy" is? Just saying...


Happy belated birthday, my friend! From the photo review, I suspect you and your fiance were the toast of the restaurant you chose to grace with your patronage. :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

*Memo to OCBD:* I've gone to the "other side!"










LL Bean sweater, Ledbury shirt, Epaulet trousers, Brooks Bros *socks (!!!)*, and (an old pair of) Vass shoes. Saddleback bag


----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC - Welcome the wild side!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> STC - Welcome the wild side!


See what a bad influence you've been on me? :biggrin:


----------



## L-feld

Echoing the sentiment expressed by others on the board, yay sweater time! I just got a fresh shipment direct from the Peter Scott factory in Hawick.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pappa

oxford cloth button down said:


> Oh WoW!! Love dat Jacket fab!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Pappa - Thanks.


----------



## stcolumba

*Memo #2 to OCBD*:  I am sinking further and further into the abyss.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

St. Columbia. Welcome to the dark side, we have delicious cookies.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Tally-ho!

HSM hacking jacket from CMDC
Brooks ancient madder bow
JAB shirt
JAB pocket square
Brooks cords
AE Strands in brown


----------



## Orgetorix

stcolumba said:


> *Memo #2 to OCBD*:  I am sinking further and further into the abyss.


Note to St.C -

You're a Michigan Man. It's not possible to go any lower.

Love,

-O (H! I! O!)


----------



## conductor

Today's rig:


----------



## stcolumba

Go, get 'em, Tigers! AL Central Champs, 3rd year in a row. I caught this baseball at one of last year's play-off games.

*Conductor: * What a lovely tweed jacket!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Go, get 'em, Tigers! AL Central Champs, 3rd year in a row. I caught this baseball at one of last year's play-off games.
> 
> *Conductor: * What a lovely tweed jacket!


StColumba, I've been going to Tigers games since 1976, and have never caught a ball, fair or foul! Perhaps this is the year I finally get one, and our Bengals go all the way.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Jovan

I'm envious of that sport coat.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous, beautiful sport coat and great combination. The silk tie and heavy pattern shirt hold up well with the bold herringbone and heavy fabric of the sport coat (anything less, and the shirt and / or tie might have been overwhelmed by that awesome sport coat). Can you provide any details / brand on the sport coat?


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks for the compliments, Jovan and Fading Fast. That s/c is an H. Freeman & Son of Philadelphia, c. 1964. 

Hook vent, swelled edges, 3" lapels, 2-button cuffs...

While worn, it feels indistinguishable from a broken-in heavy shirt or sweatshirt. Its lambswool is thick but supple and very pliable, unlike stiff HT, for instance. It is a bit enigmatic; thick and substantial while floppy and unstructured. Only my vintage lambswool BrooksTweed pieces come close, but still don't drape quite like this old H. Freeman.


----------



## stcolumba

Channeling my inner Churchill.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Jovan and Fading Fast. That s/c is an H. Freeman & Son of Philadelphia, c. 1964.
> 
> Hook vent, swelled edges, 3" lapels, 2-button cuffs...
> 
> While worn, it feels indistinguishable from a broken-in heavy shirt or sweatshirt. Its lambswool is thick but supple and very pliable, unlike stiff HT, for instance. It is a bit enigmatic; thick and substantial while floppy and unstructured. Only my vintage lambswool BrooksTweed pieces come close, but still don't drape quite like this old H. Freeman.


Thank you for the details. You have a special sport coat there - enjoy it as replacing it in today's world will be impossible.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

#borderlineTrad


----------



## Jovan

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks for the compliments, Jovan and Fading Fast. That s/c is an H. Freeman & Son of Philadelphia, c. 1964.
> 
> Hook vent, swelled edges, 3" lapels, 2-button cuffs...
> 
> While worn, it feels indistinguishable from a broken-in heavy shirt or sweatshirt. Its lambswool is thick but supple and very pliable, unlike stiff HT, for instance. It is a bit enigmatic; thick and substantial while floppy and unstructured. Only my vintage lambswool BrooksTweed pieces come close, but still don't drape quite like this old H. Freeman.


You hit the jackpot with that one. My size is hard to find in vintage.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> #borderlineTrad


Same here. Digging the turtleneck.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/ubht.jpg/

(My first ever contribution on the trad WAYWT; feedback welcome)


----------



## svb

_• All Epaulet Everything •_

Navy herringbone sport coat
Ashland shirt (Gitman collab)
Grey Regimental Twill trousers
Double Monks (Carmina)


----------



## Spin Evans

svb said:


> _• All Epaulet Everything •_
> 
> Navy herringbone sport coat
> Ashland shirt (Gitman collab)
> Grey Regimental Twill trousers
> Double Monks (Carmina)


Lovely sportcoat, but I would feel a tad conspicuous being photographed while dressed up so nicely in front of what looks to be a bad part of town.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

STC- You own that look.

Anthony - Very cool jacket. I wold ditch the sweater and i think that you have a winner.

YRR - I need a full body shot. I think that I would really appreciate the look then.

Shoe City - Great bow tie.


----------



## Roycru

Spin Evans said:


> Lovely sportcoat, but I would feel a tad conspicuous being photographed while dressed up so nicely in front of what looks to be a bad part of town.


That's not a bad part of town, that's typical of every alley in or near downtown Los Angeles.


----------



## YoungClayB

Jovan said:


> You hit the jackpot with that one. My size is hard to find in vintage.


Finding those perfect and irreplaceable garments is what it's all about. Over my 2-3 years of seriously getting into this hobby, I've found about 3 jackets that fall into this category. My favorite part is when someone gives me a compliment and ask me where they can buy one. I've yet to come up with an answer that doesn't make me sound either poor or snarky. LOL


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Coffee shop trad this morning before an afternoon of cycling while it is still warm.

Jovan - Think he bought it original and not second hand, but yes the jacket is awesome, but not as awesome as Ensiferous in general!


----------



## stcolumba

Running errands on a glorious Saturday morning.


----------



## sskim3

My Saturday outfit.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## L-feld

I MC'd a fashion show this morning for my wife's store. She works for a jeweler who has been making mid century modern jewelry since the 50's. She wanted me in grey scale to go along with her beatnik-y image. I'm also wearing a lapel pin she made back in the 60's.



Southwick jacket
Eddie Jacobs trousers
BB ocbd
Talbott bow tie
Leeds in black shell
Vintage Betty Cooke lapel pin
Vintage Hamilton watch

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Anthony Charton said:


> Same here. Digging the turtleneck.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/ubht.jpg/
> 
> (My first ever contribution on the trad WAYWT; feedback welcome)


#scottishtrad?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony Charton

L-feld said:


> #scottishtrad?


I might start hashtagging every single one of my more tweedy contributions thus !


----------



## Reuben

Repeat performance from the tweed suit I posted a while back. Should have the J-banks sack suit back from my tailor tomorrow, so I'll hopefully be sharing it soon. Southwick suit, BB pebble-grained blutchers, blue Hathaway pinpoint, 50/50 silk/wool BB repp tie, trafalgar braces, with a tie bar to keep a just-too-short tail under control.


----------



## FiscalDean

Very unusual Southwick, I believe this is the first time I've seen a Southwick with a ticket pocket.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> #borderlineTrad


What is the fabric content? On my monitor, it appears to be either flannel or camel hair.


----------



## Reuben

FiscalDean said:


> Very unusual Southwick, I believe this is the first time I've seen a Southwick with a ticket pocket.


I haven't seen it before either. It may be because it's custom for a Mr. Arthur A Adler, whoever he may be, and he requested it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld: The bowtie is just perfect for the vibe you describe there.

Reuben: Nice suit, but it clashes with your carpet.

FiscalDean: It's a very heavily-carded, seriously heavy wool flannel. It feels like thick camel hair, but not as soft.


----------



## drlivingston

I know that it is just making a cameo appearance, youthfulrep... but, I am drawn to the pocket square. The colors are fascinating. Was it an odd find or did you buy it retail? I have been looking for one with those approximate colors.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

drlivingston said:


> I know that it is just making a cameo appearance, youthfulrep... but, I am drawn to the pocket square. The colors are fascinating. Was it an odd find or did you buy it retail? I have been looking for one with those approximate colors.


It was a thrift find - no brand name at all. It actually has a lot more blue in it than it appears to there, but 30 seconds of finagling hid most of that. It's actually kind of a difficult one to wear -- it doesn't always play nicely with a light blue shirt, and there's so much color that it needs a casual rig with a very limited color palette to really sing.


----------



## loarbmhs

Arthur A. Adler was a traditional men's clothing store in Washington, D.C. It's where president Bush (senior) bought his clothes. The store closed in 1990, so your suit is indeed a classic.



Reuben said:


> I haven't seen it before either. It may be because it's custom for a Mr. Arthur A Adler, whoever he may be, and he requested it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reuben

loarbmhs said:


> Arthur A. Adler was a traditional men's clothing store in Washington, D.C. It's where president Bush (senior) bought his clothes. The store closed in 1990, so your suit is indeed a classic.


Very cool, loarbmhs. Thanks for sharing. I love the sense of history you can get with older pieces like that. Examining the label, it almost looks like it was made for Mr. Adler, specifically, not sold through the store. Is that possible?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Anthony Charton

In the words of L-Field, _#scottishtrad_

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/2f5x.jpg/

(Trousers are dark green)


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Repeat performance from the tweed suit I posted a while back. Should have the J-banks sack suit back from my tailor tomorrow, so I'll hopefully be sharing it soon. Southwick suit, BB pebble-grained blutchers, blue Hathaway pinpoint, 50/50 silk/wool BB repp tie, trafalgar braces, with a tie bar to keep a just-too-short tail under control.


That's a good looking suit. Your tailor did a great job.

I love the suspenders as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Anthony Charton said:


> In the words of L-Field, _#scottishtrad_
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/2f5x.jpg/
> 
> (Trousers are dark green)


Are the trousers Moleskin? You look warm and cozy.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Moleskin indeed- all rigged up for an Autumn day.


----------



## loarbmhs

Definitely possible. The Adlers ran the store til it went out of business. And I believe Arthur A. Adler died in 2004. Southwick sometimes puts a date on their label--does it say when the suit was made?



Reuben said:


> Very cool, loarbmhs. Thanks for sharing. I love the sense of history you can get with older pieces like that. Examining the label, it almost looks like it was made for Mr. Adler, specifically, not sold through the store. Is that possible?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Reuben

I just checked but I didn't see a date on it. Most likely it was just made for the store, not for him though. The reason I wondered was that the ticket pocket does seem to be the sort of touch found on something done custom. Here are what tags I could find.


----------



## stcolumba

Clarinet lessons on a Monday morning.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


>


According to the information on this website, that union tag dates it from circa 1968 to 1976. Don't know if that helps you or not.


----------



## Steel Rim

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 8917
> 
> 
> Clarinet lessons on a Monday morning.


Great look! Who makes the LWBs? And of what is the sole composed?


----------



## CMDC

This is a standard tag for Arthur Adler. I find their stuff quite often and it's always top notch. Mostly Southwick, Norman Hilton, etc. Wish I could have seen the store in its heyday before it closed.



Reuben said:


> I just checked but I didn't see a date on it. Most likely it was just made for the store, not for him though. The reason I wondered was that the ticket pocket does seem to be the sort of touch found on something done custom. Here are what tags I could find.


----------



## loarbmhs

Yes, I agree. It's probably just the store name--Southwick's way of personalizing it for the retailer. But I also agree that the ticket pocket is very unusual--much more typical on an English suit, and the first-ever I 've seen on a Southwick.



Reuben said:


> I just checked but I didn't see a date on it. Most likely it was just made for the store, not for him though. The reason I wondered was that the ticket pocket does seem to be the sort of touch found on something done custom. Here are what tags I could find.


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Great look! Who makes the LWBs? And of what is the sole composed?


The shoe is an Allen Edmonds "Fenway". As for the sole, rubber? There is information on the AE website.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> This is a standard tag for Arthur Adler. I find their stuff quite often and it's always top notch. Mostly Southwick, Norman Hilton, etc. Wish I could have seen the store in its heyday before it closed.


Typically, a MTM suit will have a second tag indicating "Individually tailored for (insert customer name).


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 8917
> 
> 
> Clarinet lessons on a Monday morning.


Stc, very nice. You're gettng kind of "wild and crazy" with your choice of socks lately.


----------



## FiscalDean

Anthony Charton said:


> In the words of L-Field, _#scottishtrad_
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/2f5x.jpg/
> 
> (Trousers are dark green)


Nice look, I really like the jacket.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Coppley
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## Anthony Charton

FiscalDean said:


> Nice look, I really like the jacket.


Thank you kindly !

Cool tie you're wearing. I should think of importing some BB at some point !


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, feeling totally at home in my rig. I do wish I would have put on brown socks.

Fiscal - I missed you for a few days. I was worried about you.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, great outfit overall - very IVY, but quietly, in part because you have the right amount of "not being too pressed" in your shirt and pants. It's hard to get casual, just-shy-of-wrinkle right, but you nailed it in a very Ivy way. Also, those shoes look great now, but will only look better with wear. Whose are they (I thought I remembered you talking about them on your blog, but couldn't find it on a quick search of your site)?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fadind Fast Thanks. They haven't made it to the blog yet. They are Bass Eddingtons(?). I picked them out at the outlet to wear with tweed and cords. I do not like the new shoe look, lol.


----------



## Reuben

Who's the shirt by? Your collar roll is particularly nice today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Reuben. It is an LE Original Oxford. I wish they still made them


----------



## stcolumba

Taylor Stitch shirt, Ferragamo belt, Epaulet trousers, Brooks Bros argyle socks, Allen Edmonds Strand

*Fiscal* ! That burgundy Brooks Bros tie really "snaps"! I love this!


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers (non-Trad) Italian silk two button darted jacket, Brooks Brothers pink OCBD and repp tie, Orvis trousers, and Allen Edmonds Walnut Lombards......


----------



## gamma68

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers (non-Trad) Italian silk two button darted jacket, Brooks Brothers pink OCBD and repp tie, Orvis trousers, and Allen Edmonds Walnut Lombards......


Looking sharp, Roycru!


----------



## TsAr

the jacket look good on you roycru.....


----------



## FiscalDean

Anthony Charton said:


> Thank you kindly !
> 
> Cool tie you're wearing. I should think of importing some BB at some point !


Thank you kind sir


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, feeling totally at home in my rig. I do wish I would have put on brown socks.
> 
> Fiscal - I missed you for a few days. I was worried about you.


OCBD, thanks for thinking of me. My wife and I took a driving vacation. The first full week I've taken off in over a year.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Taylor Stitch shirt, Ferragamo belt, Epaulet trousers, Brooks Bros argyle socks, Allen Edmonds Strand
> 
> *Fiscal* ! That burgundy Brooks Bros tie really "snaps"! I love this!


Stc, thank you, it's one of my favorites.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE Bryon


----------



## stcolumba

Suit: mtm by a local tailor
Shirt and socks: Brooks Bros
PS: Polo
Tie: Boss
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Park Aves
Clif Bar: peanut butter toffee


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Exceptionally well turned out, as always, but (LOL) a Cliff Bar does not a proper lunch make!


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Exceptionally well turned out, as always, but (LOL) a Cliff Bar does not a proper lunch make!


Ha! Actually, it was a mid morning--post work-out--snack. :icon_smile:
I do need to eat a proper lunch more often!


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## Anthony Charton

Outfit solid as usual- the lapels seem larger than usual, which I find suits you well. Lovely 'fall' colours in the background, too.


----------



## stcolumba

Stripes and argyle. Blue + Orange = Detroit Tigers colors


----------



## WillBarrett

Most jealous of those of you who get to wear ties on a daily basis.


----------



## Jovan

No reason you can't.


----------



## WillBarrett

Jovan said:


> No reason you can't.


I work in a suburban/rural insurance office. It would be in poor taste, unfortunately.


----------



## Tilton

WillBarrett said:


> I work in a suburban/rural insurance office. It would be in poor taste, unfortunately.


I feel your pain. On the rare occasion I actually see my clients, wearing a suit/tie would ensure it was the last time. I learned quick that it makes 'em think I'm "the man" in the worst sort of way.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Carroll & Co.
Pants, BB
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## jddillard3

Tilton said:


> I feel your pain. On the rare occasion I actually see my clients, wearing a suit/tie would ensure it was the last time. I learned quick that it makes 'em think I'm "the man" in the worst sort of way.


I'm in the same boat. I work from home, and never have to see anybody. On the flip side, it allows me to browse these forums and experiment with similar looks from my own closet.


----------



## stcolumba

Homecoming weekend. Alumni banquet. Ditched the PS for a simple white linen.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 8957
> 
> 
> Homecoming weekend. Alumni banquet. Ditched the PS for a simple white linen.


Beautiful bow tie, very nicely tied: just the right amount of "not perfect," but still professionally tied, and the colors pop wonderfully. I think the switch on the pocket square was a good call.


----------



## stcolumba

Rainy and drear outside. A perfect Shetland Sunday afternoon.

Spirit of Shetland sweater "Salmon"
J Press OCBD

Thanks, *Fading Fast, * for the kind comment.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Rainy and drear outside. A perfect Shetland Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Spirit of Shetland sweater
> J Press OCBD
> 
> Thanks, *Fading Fast, * for the kind comment.


I really like this look, stcolumba. GO TIGERS!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I really like this look, stcolumba. GO TIGERS!


Thanks, sir! And, please, dear God, GO TIGERS. I hate these games that go until 1 a.m.!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Thanks, sir! And, please, dear God, GO TIGERS. I hate these games that go until 1 a.m.!


I'd like those late games better if the Tigers would actually score some runs!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC - That salmon sweater is fantastic!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Cold out this morning.


----------



## conductor

So glad sweater weather has arrived!

Today's rig:


----------



## Orgetorix

Conductor, great minds think alike.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I didn't like the latest Great Gatsby much, but still, this is very evocative of-


This being said, two fantastic cardigans.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> I didn't like the latest Great Gatsby much, but still, this is very evocative of-
> 
> This being said, two fantastic cardigans.


I have a theory about why it evokes that, given that Org knows his way around a BB. :icon_viking:

BTW, if you move between a circle of literary students and a circle of film students, you will get whiplash hearing each group talk about that film.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I have a theory about why it evokes that, given that Org knows his way around a BB. :icon_viking:
> 
> BTW, if you move between a circle of literary students and a circle of film students, you will get whiplash hearing each group talk about that film.


Oh God tell me about it. It's been a subject of debateamong my flatmates for a while now.

Oh, wait, and I just realised that it actually is the same model. Is it a blend or 100% wool ?


----------



## Orgetorix

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh, wait, and I just realised that it actually is the same model. Is it a blend or 100% wool ?


It's cotton.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> Oh God tell me about it. It's been a subject of debateamong my flatmates for a while now.


_Terrible_ adaptation of the book, and a rather blah film with a handful of truly brilliant moments. Great if, like my film friends, you only remember the good parts -- any time there are more than four characters in a shot.


----------



## stcolumba

Spirit of Shetland, New England Shirt Co., Epaulet, Allen Edmonds

*Conductor *That nice, chunky cardi is channeling Steve McQueen. It looks great.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Roycru

Thanks everyone for all of your previous kind comments. At the theater today, Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt, Land End's tie, Orvis trousers, Ralph Lauren Rugby socks, and Allen Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Thanks everyone for all of your previous kind comments. At the theater today, Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt, Land End's tie, Orvis trousers, Ralph Lauren Rugby socks, and Allen Edmonds shoes......


I love that you wore statement socks but they echo the shirt and tie and, therefor, work really well - nicely done with confidence and skill. Great outfit overall. And, if you don't mind me asking, what theater is that - the scale looks awesome?


----------



## stcolumba

*Fisca*l: What a sleek tie!
*Roycru*: Your socks speak "pizzazz".
*OCBD*: That olive vest is so cool.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Cold out today. I pretended that my NF was a barbour.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, nice outfit - great tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

Shot by my rival paper, staggering out of yet another school board meeting

https://postimage.org/


----------



## DannoRye

OCBD that jacket is great.


----------



## eagle2250

FiscalDean said:


> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
> Tie, Huntington
> Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


My friend, is that the October acquisition that you promised that we would soon be seeing? In any event, you wear it so well and what a splendid tie to pair with that suit! :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

Furlough chic.



Peter Scott sweater
Bills brushed cotton shirt and moleskin trousers
AE shell MacNeils
Vintage Elgin Shockmaster

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roycru

Fading Fast said:


> I love that you wore statement socks but they echo the shirt and tie and, therefor, work really well - nicely done with confidence and skill. Great outfit overall. And, if you don't mind me asking, what theater is that - the scale looks awesome?


It's the Pacific Theater At The Grove in Los Angeles. It's an attempt at simulating an old time "picture palace". The Grove itself is an attempt to simulate an idealized earlier era, including a double deck open trolley car. The Americana in Glendale CA, another Caruso project, is very similar.

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## jackizod

It's low to mid 60's around town today, on campus sporting: 
Tan Izod G9 Jacket, 
Maroon Hilfiger V-neck over white BB OCBD, 
Timex on maize and blue nato band.
Navy Hilfiger chino's 
sockless sperry topsiders.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not letting this shirt's undersized collar stop me from wearing a tie for no good reason.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ YRR, three patterns working very well.


----------



## Esc8p

Ensiferous said:


> ^ YRR, three patterns working very well.


I agree. This combination really speaks to me. Great stuff!


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, is that the October acquisition that you promised that we would soon be seeing? In any event, you wear it so well and what a splendid tie to pair with that suit! :thumbs-up:


Eagle, this is the suit from the October October Acquisitions thread. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> ^ YRR, three patterns working very well.


Agreed, very nicely done. Is the tie wool or silk?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, fellas!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous said:


> ^ YRR, three patterns working very well.





Esc8p said:


> I agree. This combination really speaks to me. Great stuff!


Thank you very much. Ensiferous, that means a lot coming from you, since you posted some of the best three-pattern combinations I've ever seen.

FiscalDean, let me start by saying that I've been particularly admiring how consistent and comfortable your sense of style is. The tie is a BB madder silk -- I've seen a few with the clearance ties at both BB outlets I've been to recently. The BB outlet customer doesn't appreciate the chalky hand, or the fact that the price is $65 minus whatever discounts are in play (40%-60% at this point), even though they're marked down from $115.

L-Feld, did you try the brushed cotton tattersall after that thread about the J. Press one that didn't work out? Either way, I like what you have going on with it. When the weather's right, moleskins are the most comfortable trousers I've owned.


----------



## Jovan

YRR, I think it'd look better with a longer collar point, but you already know that.

OCBD, rocking the "uniform" as usual.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> L-Feld, did you try the brushed cotton tattersall after that thread about the J. Press one that didn't work out? Either way, I like what you have going on with it. When the weather's right, moleskins are the most comfortable trousers I've owned.


Yes indeed, thank you for the tip. It was a fabric I had not considered until now.

I also tried out a Viyella shirt, that I got on the cheap from STP. It's a bit itchy, but far less so than other cotton/wool shirts I've tried. I'm hoping the itch will fade after a few washes. I'm really confused about why wool blend shirts are always so itchy. Wool trousers never bother me. Nor does my merino base layer.

At any rate, it turns out that I am very lucky, since the medium from Viyella and Bills fit me in the sleeve and neck as well as the torso. I was concerned because they listed as 15.5, but they fit the same as my 16's from other makers.

I would love to continue experimenting, but it's unclear when I will receive my next paycheck, so I am holding off on purchases until this shutdown nonsense is solved.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


>


Looks sharp--details on the shoes, please? I've kept my eyes open for a pair like those.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Fantastic stuff lately- I'm more and more drawn to this side of the forum looking for eye-candy.


----------



## Pappa

Anthony Charton said:


> Fantastic stuff lately- I'm more and more drawn to this side of the forum looking for eye-candy.


Yep!!! Perfect in my opinion!! One day this ole goat will post some pics that will pale in comparison!!
Go Org!


----------



## Jovan

Orgetorix said:


>


Exceptional. Jacket sleeves a bit short. Apart from that, bravo. I love the way the shoes and trousers go together and the "hell with it" placement of the pocket square -- which complements your tie nicely without matching exactly.


----------



## stcolumba

Shaggy Dog


----------



## Roycru

Polo Ralph Lauren blazer, Brooks Brothers shirt, Hermes pocket square, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, Gryffindor tie (although that's not my old school), Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Bourbon Park Avenues with rubber soles (my rainy day shoes)......


----------



## Pentheos

I marvel at your ability to dress so warmly in SoCal. I'd need 40s to be comfortable in that, yet you pull it off in the 70s. Bravo.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday
Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Birmingham


I like this shirt/tie combination.


----------



## Roycru

Pentheos said:


> I marvel at your ability to dress so warmly in SoCal. I'd need 40s to be comfortable in that, yet you pull it off in the 70s. Bravo.


Yesterday was the first cold and rainy day here for a long time. The weather here was almost the same as the weather was in Princeton NJ. (You might notice that there is no one sitting outside.)


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Shaggy Dog


As always my friend, your dress is impeccable, but none-the-less, regardless of what you may wear two days hence, I shall view you and for that matter, the wife, as the enemy, as those valiant gladiators clad in navy and white in Happy Valley take on those forces of evil from Ann Arbor!


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> Looks sharp--details on the shoes, please? I've kept my eyes open for a pair like those.


Thanks! They're Peals, made by Alfred Sargent.



Jovan said:


> Exceptional. Jacket sleeves a bit short. Apart from that, bravo. I love the way the shoes and trousers go together and the "hell with it" placement of the pocket square -- which complements your tie nicely without matching exactly.


Thanks.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> As always my friend, your dress is impeccable, but none-the-less, regardless of what you may wear two days hence, I shall view you and for that matter, the wife, as the enemy, as those valiant gladiators clad in navy and white in Happy Valley take on those forces of evil from Ann Arbor!


:biggrin: It's always exciting to come to Happy Valley.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## bigwordprof

BB must-iron uni stripe ocbd
BB tie
Stafford USA sc from the exchange


----------



## CMDC

Haven't posted a WAYWT in a while...

3/2 sack from "Andover"--purchased at a vintage store in Richmond a few months back. Paid more than I normally would but it was after a long week with the in-laws so I felt I deserved it.
BB ocbd
PRL emblematic
PRL navy trousers
Florsheim longwings


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## bigwordprof

I love your bow tie. That is excellent.


----------



## gamma68

bigwordprof said:


> I love your bow tie. That is excellent.


Second. I look forward to stcolumba's posts each day.


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Haven't posted a WAYWT in a while...
> 
> 3/2 sack from "Andover"--purchased at a vintage store in Richmond a few months back. Paid more than I normally would but it was after a long week with the in-laws so I felt I deserved it.
> BB ocbd
> PRL emblematic
> PRL navy trousers
> Florsheim longwings


Exceptionally handsome look, CMDC. Plus, you get the best of both worlds: a 3/2 roll with an Andover label! Extra style points for tie length being absolutely perfect.


----------



## Ensiferous

CMDC, fantastic s/j. It was a nice acquisition. Had you walked past it, it probably would have haunted you.

OCBD, great stuff.


----------



## leisureclass

^ This is a great page all around, hope I can keep it up:


Vintage Brooks 346 Tweed and Pinpoint, R. Hanauer square, Raw Silk tie.


----------



## knucklehead

LC and CMDC - Good to have you both back posting again. Always a pleasure to see what outfit each of you've thrown together. Keep wowing us wth your good taste.


----------



## stcolumba

*Gamma and BigWordProf*: Thanks for the kind words!

That tie, by the way, was made my Forum member *TJN*.


----------



## stcolumba

Changed my tie later this afternoon. Enjoying a cuppa ginger tea at Zingerman's Deli in Ann Arbor prior to an evening rehearsal.

As I am typing, the Tigers won Game 5! On to Boston...


----------



## FiscalDean

Stc, I'm liking the stripe shirt and stripe tie look.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Blazer, Pants and tie all by the Brethren
Shirt, mytailor.com
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. CMDC, love the jacket (post more!). LC, love the texture and your style (post more!). Thanks ensiferous!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Second. I look forward to stcolumba's posts each day.


and I third it.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Four things
1. Fantastic belt
2. Classic outfit overall - well done
3. Have you tried to "pop" the tie knot out over the crew neck? I have and, when it holds, it looks great, but sometimes the knot is shy and keeps slipping behind the sweater - just a thought
4. I love the brick building with the ornate and verdigris cornice in the background - very trad :icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

New acquisition. The most true depiction of the olive color is in the bottom picture. I did not see the hanger mark on the trousers until after I posted. 







 All better, now!

Jacket: MTM by a local tailor, Italian cloth
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Bros tie, trousers
Ferragamo belt
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba, the jacket is beautiful. The texture, color and drape are spot on - it looks like it feels great. Enjoy it. That said, and it could just be the way you are standing, but your right sleeve looks a touch long (the left looks fine, but hard to tell with your arm bent). Also, what is "Italian cloth," as my Google search of the term was unclear?


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba, the jacket is beautiful. The texture, color and drape are spot on - it looks like it feels great. Enjoy it. That said, and it could just be the way you are standing, but your right sleeve looks a touch long (the left looks fine, but hard to tell with your arm bent). Also, what is "Italian cloth," as my Google search of the term was unclear?


The problem is the shirt and not the coat. I'm wearing a Ledbury shirt, and compared to my usual Brooks Bros, the sleeves are tad shorter. And, hence, the problem.

The wool is from Italy; the coat was cut and sewn in Montreal; the specs are based on a model created by a local tailor.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> New acquisition. The most true depiction of the olive color is in the bottom picture. I did not see the hanger mark on the trousers until after I posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All better, now!
> 
> Jacket: MTM by a local tailor, Italian cloth
> Ledbury shirt
> Brooks Bros tie, trousers
> Ferragamo belt
> Allen Edmonds


Another smashing outfit, sir! Please remind me which AE shoes these are?

Oh...and GO TIGERS! BEAT BOSTON!


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the compliments all around.

Oh...and GO SOX! BEAT THE TIGERS!!


----------



## Patrick06790

https://postimage.org/


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Another smashing outfit, sir! Please remind me which AE shoes these are?
> 
> Oh...and GO TIGERS! BEAT BOSTON!


Thanks, *gamma68*. The shoes are Allen Edmonds "Strand".

I've got my tickets for Tuesday's game in the "D". It's going to be a busy afternoon/evening. Just as the Michigan game is ending in Happy Valley, the Tigers game will be starting in Bahston. I hope that I don't wear out the channel flipper!

*Patrick*: That coat is a classic!


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> https://postimage.org/


That is a great look, Patrick! Broken bones, nice wide boned weave, and a window pane overlay. very nicely put together with the shirt, tie, and pocket square, too.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> As always my friend, your dress is impeccable, but none-the-less, regardless of what you may wear two days hence, I shall view you and for that matter, the wife, as the enemy, as those valiant gladiators clad in navy and white in Happy Valley take on those forces of evil from Ann Arbor!


Congratulations to you and all the Penn State faithful. Your team played far above its abilities. The Penn State coaching was superb. What an exhausting game to watch!

At least, the Detroit Tigers won!!!!


----------



## Reuben

Broke out a new-to-me tweed suit for church this morning. I found myself drawn to shades of blue in mourning for the dawg's championship hopes.

































Jos. A. Banks tweed sack suit, Willis & Geiger pinpoint button down, Talbot for Nordstrom tie, no-name pocket square, Cole Haan braces, Florsheim socks, Alden for BB burgundy calf tassel loafers


----------



## maltimad

That black and white herringbone against the burgundy looks really nice, Reuben.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks! The picture quality's not great, but it's actually a little more of a dark slate blue than a true charcoal or black. Works even better, IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## maltimad

Agreed. And its not your photos, I was messing with my monitor settings, and forgot that I was doing so. Now that it's back to what the setting should be, I see the slate blue. I've never seen a slate blue/gray tweed combo in real life. Nice find!



Reuben said:


> Thanks! The picture quality's not great, but it's actually a little more of a dark slate blue than a true charcoal or black. Works even better, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben, that is a fantastic suit. I love the material - you can feel the weight of it in the pictures. It the type of fabric that used to be used regularly for winter suits until the industry moved away from heavy weights and became obsessed with "super fine..." blah, blah, blah. 

I have several heavy tweed and flannel winter suits and several light weight summer suits. It seems a simple and intelligent way to deal with the weather. It's nice to see that Jos. A Banks and J.Crew are at least two stores that are carrying traditional heavier weight fabrics this winter. 

And your herringbone is a perfect church or other non-business place to wear it - a touch less formal than the usual business grey or navy, but still quite classic and appropriate.


----------



## teekayvee

Me today:





Vintage Stanley Blacker
BB unistripe OCBD
Paul Stuart tie
BB Hudson cords
AE Cliftons


----------



## stcolumba

Good morning, Monday. Looking a little frumpy, today, as I am exhausted, still, from the horrendous defeats by the Michigan Wolverines and the Detroit Tigers. The trousers are dark charcoal.

*Teek's* coat is outstanding!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Condolences on the Detroit Tiger's misfortune, but I must disagree on your assessment of today's attire. That jacket is magnificent. On my monitor it looks to be a Lovat (sp?) toned Tweed. As for the Wolverines on Saturday, the wife was wearing and rending her most attractive sackcloth garments yesterday, as I proudly displayed my PSU colors at Sunday Services.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> It's nice to see that Jos. A Banks and J.Crew are at least two stores that are carrying traditional heavier weight fabrics this winter.


Please don't make the mistake of thinking this suit has any relation to the current offerings at Jos. A Banks. This suit is probably as old or older than me. I love the weight of the fabric and the weave stays just open enough to keep it from being oppressively warm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Please don't make the mistake of thinking this suit has any relation to the current offerings at Jos. A Banks. This suit is probably as old or older than me. I love the weight of the fabric and the weave stays just open enough to keep it from being oppressively warm.
> 
> That's disappointing as I never go into JAB, but thought it was a current offering as J.Crew, which I frequent, has a lot of heavier wools this season so I thought maybe it was a trend. Regardless, beautiful suit.


----------



## stcolumba

Bad! Another Clif Bar and Starbucks lunch.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fading Fast - Thanks. I can never get the knot to stay over the sweater and I am afraid that I will stretch it out forever.

Teek - Nice jacket and tie combo,

STC - Don't worry. I eat like you.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, shirt, and tie, Hermes pocket square, Dunn & Co yellow doeskin vest, Polo Ralph Lauren embroidered cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Ridgeways.......


----------



## Jovan

Reuben said:


> Broke out a new-to-me tweed suit for church this morning. I found myself drawn to shades of blue in mourning for the dawg's championship hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos. A. Banks tweed sack suit, Willis & Geiger pinpoint button down, Talbot for Nordstrom tie, no-name pocket square, Cole Haan braces, Florsheim socks, Alden for BB burgundy calf tassel loafers


It looks good, but there appears to be some straining at the chest evidenced by the lapels bowing out. If you can, let it out a bit.


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> It looks good, but there appears to be some straining at the chest evidenced by the lapels bowing out. If you can, let it out a bit.


Agreed. Honestly, it's largely due to my stance, puffing my chest out for the picture, and a little bit due to me being a touch closer to 47 than a 46. There's plenty of room in the midsection and it doesn't pull much standing normally.

And for tonight, there's a reason the classics are classics: 3/2 roll grey flannel suit, white dress shirt, burgundy tie, white linen square, black cap toe balmorals.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today stuff*

BB OCBD
Rugby Jacket
J Crew chinos
J Press Surcingle belt


----------



## Jovan

Reuben said:


> Agreed. Honestly, it's largely due to my stance, puffing my chest out for the picture, and a little bit due to me being a touch closer to 47 than a 46. There's plenty of room in the midsection and it doesn't pull much standing normally.
> 
> And for tonight, there's a reason the classics are classics: 3/2 roll grey flannel suit, white dress shirt, burgundy tie, white linen square, black cap toe balmorals.


I like the way you're rolling here. Simple, yet elegant for it.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton suit
Hilditch and Key shirt
BB wool tie
AE MacNeil


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lovely tie. What shade of MacNeils?


----------



## Dmontez

I don't usually post to WAYWT mostly because I don't have a good full size mirror at home, and since I work from home most day's don't require a jacket. Today I find myself going to meet a client, and visiting my wife while she is getting some tattoo work done to her arm. While the artist needed a smoke break, and she needed a potty break I found myself with a good size mirror and no one to laugh at me while I take a selfy in public.

Chipp sportcoat
OCBD by Eagle
poplins
Pantherella socks
Alden tassel loafers


----------



## CMDC

^Nice. I think I can confidently say that's the first WAYWT photo taken from a tattoo shop. Well played.

MacNeils are black calf.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today stuff*

BB OCBD
BB Tie
Thrifted union-made herringbone tweed jacket
J Crew chinos
J Press surcingle belt


----------



## Kreiger

^^^ Always good to see a trad college man.


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> Norman Hilton suit
> Hilditch and Key shirt
> BB wool tie
> AE MacNeil


Great stuff here.



Dmontez said:


> I don't usually post to WAYWT mostly because I don't have a good full size mirror at home, and since I work from home most day's don't require a jacket. Today I find myself going to meet a client, and visiting my wife while she is getting some tattoo work done to her arm. While the artist needed a smoke break, and she needed a potty break I found myself with a good size mirror and no one to laugh at me while I take a selfy in public.
> 
> Chipp sportcoat
> OCBD by Eagle
> poplins
> Pantherella socks
> Alden tassel loafers


Well played. Is that a navy or forest green blazer? The lighting makes it unclear.



PrepTitus said:


> BB OCBD
> BB Tie
> Thrifted union-made herringbone tweed jacket
> J Crew chinos
> J Press surcingle belt


Very nice.


----------



## Dmontez

CMDC said:


> ^Nice. I think I can confidently say that's the first WAYWT photo taken from a tattoo shop. Well played


Thank you I am now thinking of finding a different off the beaten path place to take a WAYWT picture on a daily basis



Jovan said:


> Well played. Is that a navy or forest green blazer? The lighting makes it unclear.


It is a forest green that I recently got from TweedyDon on the exchange.


----------



## L-feld

Dmontez said:


> Thank you I am now thinking of finding a different off the beaten path place to take a WAYWT picture on a daily basis


Although have a full length mirror, I never seem to get decent shots out of it. I got a stand for my ipad and I realized that it essentially doubles as a tripod for my phone. I am going to try it out tomorrow, but that might be a quick and dirty solution.

I'm hoping to find my camera and tripod one of these days, if we ever finish unpacking...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Dmontez said:


> Thank you I am now thinking of finding a different off the beaten path place to take a WAYWT picture on a daily basis


Although have a full length mirror, I never seem to get decent shots out of it. I got a stand for my ipad and I realized that it essentially doubles as a tripod for my phone. I am going to try it out tomorrow, but that might be a quick and dirty solution.

I'm hoping to find my camera and tripod one of these days, if we ever finish unpacking...

Good looking blazer,btw.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Fading Fast - Thanks. I can never get the knot to stay over the sweater and I am afraid that I will stretch it out forever.
> 
> Teek - Nice jacket and tie combo,
> 
> STC - Don't worry. I eat like you.


Not much to say about the uniform that hasn't been said a million times before. So i'll say this: you have consistently great hair.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reuben

Gitman shirt, PRL pants, Florsheim shell shoes:


















Close-ups of pants, shirt, and a better picture of the shoes:


----------



## maltimad

OCBD,

What kind/brand of bag is that? It suits your style perfectly - I'm sure you know that, as you probably wouldn't carry it otherwise.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Fading Fast - Thanks. I can never get the knot to stay over the sweater and I am afraid that I will stretch it out forever.
> 
> Teek - Nice jacket and tie combo,
> 
> STC - Don't worry. I eat like you.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben: The check pattern looks pretty subtle, but I personally can't imagine wearing anything other than a solid shirt with those pants (white, blue, ecru, maybe even pink). I like your belt, though. Royden?


----------



## Reuben

FLCracka said:


> Reuben: The check pattern looks pretty subtle, but I personally can't imagine wearing anything other than a solid shirt with those pants (white, blue, ecru, maybe even pink). I like your belt, though. Royden?


 No, Over/Under. Have to deal with a little obnoxious branding, but it was a gift, and well-appreciated. 
So the shirt is a bit much with those pants? I'd hoped that by keeping the pattern subtle, small-scale, commentary, and similar it would work. Blue didn't work particularly well and white came across a little mullety: "business on top, party on bottom." You know, like I was going for grey flannel, white shirt, burgundy shoes and decided to make it "fun"?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you kindly gentlemen. *L-Field*, I go to the barber every two weeks and keep a comb in my pocket. *Rueben*, the bag is The Brothers Bray from UO 4 o 5yrs ago. Ducks and tweed for the drizzle today


----------



## CMDC

Burgos teba jacket
Neiman Marcus shirt
Hermes tie
BB khakis
AE Hancock


----------



## stcolumba

Mid afternoon cuppa.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Anthony Charton

The texture of that knit works wonders against the check pattern, Org. Great colour combinations all round. Your contributions are certainly worth viewing every single time.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today stuff*

Thanks, Jovan!

Today stuff:
BB OCBD
Rugby 3-roll-2 navy flannel sport coat
Thrifted unlined necktie
Trousers from my tailor
AE Mcallister


----------



## Orgetorix

Anthony Charton said:


> The texture of that knit works wonders against the check pattern, Org. Great colour combinations all round. Your contributions are certainly worth viewing every single time.


Thanks!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Org - love those shoes. What are they?


----------



## Orgetorix

ArtVandalay said:


> Org - love those shoes. What are they?


Crockett & Jones for Polo RL. Shell.


----------



## stcolumba

PrepTitus said:


> Thanks, Jovan!
> 
> Today stuff:
> 
> Thrifted unlined necktie


This is a mighty fine tie!


----------



## PrepTitus

stcolumba said:


> This is a mighty fine tie!


Thank you, sir!


----------



## L-feld

Uet again, I am calling on the. Learned forumites for some fit advice. These J Press flannels are the first dress pants I've bought since the weight loss. 

For a while, my gold standard of fit was J Press. 6" slimmer in the waist, their trousers still feel relatively fitted in the seat, but the leg opening appears to be about the same. These almost appear to flare out a touch at the bottom.

Am I imagining things or do I need to get these tapered. Alternately, is it a question of too much break?

Any feedback is appreciated. Still adjusting to my new size.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reuben

It almost looks to me like these could use a touch more break, honestly. I think cuffs look best with at least a half break and these look like a quarter break at best.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> It almost looks to me like these could use a touch more break, honestly. I think cuffs look best with at least a half break and these look like a quarter break at best.


A quarter break is about right. The way my tailor finished these, I don't think they can be let out at all. I can try wearing them slightly lower and see if that looks better and, if so, get a half break done on the next pair.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, just having some fun. I couldn't wear a jacket, but I wanted to wear a tie. I solved the small collar issue on this shirt with a skinny tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Really liking *OCBD*'s shawl collar sweater. The skinny tie is neat.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Stcolumba- Once again fantastic cloth. You certainly pull off larger lapels, too.

OCBD- Enjoying the pink shirt with the tie.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, just having some fun. I couldn't wear a jacket, but I wanted to wear a tie. I solved the small collar issue on this shirt with a skinny tie.


Just a guess, but is that a Lands' End Hyde Park shirt? Looks great with the skinny tie (how skinny is it?).


----------



## MaxBuck

Orgetorix said:


>


Orgetorix, is that jacket by any chance by H. Freeman? Is it a light or heavy tweed?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Collar points too small.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks everyone. I appreciate it. The shirt is a newer LE HP and the tie is 3" at it's widest point. 

STC - You are one well dressed man.


----------



## stcolumba

Waiting for an evening rehearsal and enjoying a cuppa at Zingerman's, Ann Arbor.

J Press Shaggy Dog
AE Badlands


----------



## Himself

Reuben said:


> It almost looks to me like these could use a touch more break, honestly. I think cuffs look best with at least a half break and these look like a quarter break at best.


I disagree. I don't think a break has anything to do with cuffs. If anything, cuffs help no-break pants to hang straight.

I think L-feld would benefit from a longer, straighter, cleaner vertical line of no-break, but I like no-break anyway.

J. Press and Bills Khakis do seem to have wide cuffs, but maybe it's because everything else has gone narrow.


----------



## Jovan

PrepTitus said:


> Thanks, Jovan!
> 
> Today stuff:
> BB OCBD
> Rugby 3-roll-2 navy flannel sport coat
> Thrifted unlined necktie
> Trousers from my tailor
> AE Mcallister


You're welcome.  Your blazer (they called some navy jackets with brass buttons "sport coats" for some reason) makes me wish I jumped on more stuff in my size before they closed. Some of the jackets looked almost looked like authentic '60s sacks. You did well to wear a Brooks Brothers OCBD though.

My only suggestion here is to work on your tie knots. Try to get a nice, even dimple in the middle. Pulling on the sides of the larger blade when the knot is forming helps.



Orgetorix said:


>


Nice combo. Trousers a bit short perhaps?



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, just having some fun. I couldn't wear a jacket, but I wanted to wear a tie. I solved the small collar issue on this shirt with a skinny tie.


Ah, that's too bad it got too warm. The shawl collar sweater looked great with the tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben, liking the tweed and flannel suits. 

CMDC, What vintage is the Norman Hilton? I have one from the early 80's and it's still one of my favorites.

PrepTitus, Welcome to the forum. That is one great flannel blazer.

Org, I really like the tan and gray combination. 

Stc, some great looking fabrics lately.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, the last day for summer weight suits. This weekend's project will be to get the winter wardrobe out.

Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## sskim3

Beautiful Friday in NJ heading to NYC...

HSM jacket
JCrew Salmon Shirt
Paul Smith Blue Tie

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

sskim3 said:


> Beautiful Friday in NJ heading to NYC...
> 
> HSM jacket
> JCrew Salmon Shirt
> Paul Smith Blue Tie
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

MaxBuck said:


> Orgetorix, is that jacket by any chance by H. Freeman? Is it a light or heavy tweed?


It is Brooks, and it's a wool/cashmere blend, sort of a worsted flannel kind of thing.



Jovan said:


> Nice combo. Trousers a bit short perhaps?


Eh, they vary between no break and just a whisper of a break, depending on the day and how I'm wearing them. That's how I like it.

These are the same ones:





FiscalDean said:


> Org, I really like the tan and gray combination.


Thank you!


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros shirt
Breuer tie
Saddleback bag


----------



## stcolumba

Home, at last! Enjoying a mid afternoon cuppa. Ginger tea.

LL Bean sweater and shirt
Brooks Bros trouser and socks
AE Aberdeens


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Home, at last! Enjoying a mid afternoon cuppa. Ginger tea.
> 
> LL Bean sweater and shirt
> Brooks Bros trouser and socks
> AE Aberdeens


Lovely pairing from LLB, stcolumba.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax said:


> Lovely pairing from LLB, stcolumba.


I've got to agree. In addition, the Aberdeens look _far_ better here than they did on the AE website.

Here's my effort today:


----------



## adoucett

Not keeping up with these forums as much as I'd like to, but I've been left pretty busy lately!

Hope you enjoy this one.


----------



## loarbmhs

If you're going to button only one button, make it the middle one--NEVER just the top button.



CMDC said:


> Burgos teba jacket
> Neiman Marcus shirt
> Hermes tie
> BB khakis
> AE Hancock


----------



## MDP

loarbmhs said:


> If you're going to button only one button, make it the middle one--NEVER just the top button.


Looks like it's a four button jacket (and the second one is buttoned).


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> Home, at last! Enjoying a mid afternoon cuppa. Ginger tea.
> 
> LL Bean sweater and shirt
> Brooks Bros trouser and socks
> AE Aberdeens


Great colors between the pants, sock, and shoes. Well done!


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: great colors in the tie / beautiful shawl color. The outfit came together really well. 

stcolumba: elegant, classic, simply spot on.


----------



## Dickkooty2

Dear boys,

It is amazing to me to see the amount of attention paid to what was what you put on to go to class or sit down at dinner in your house. At age 79, I am glad all I had to do was be there in the 50's.

Olde Farte


----------



## CMDC

A teba jacket is a bit of a different animal. The top button here isn't buttoned. A teba is typically a four button w/squared off quarters. Not a traditional sportcoat but designed to be a more casual piece--originally designed for shooting and other types of activities. I've got the second from the top buttoned.



loarbmhs said:


> If you're going to button only one button, make it the middle one--NEVER just the top button.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing much to show today, but it's Trad approved.










BB Makers pinpoint button-down
RL Rugby Shetland crew
LE chinos
J. Crew desert boots


----------



## gamma68

Barbour Bedale jacket
LL Bean Norwegian crewneck sweater
Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD
Lands' End Legacy chinos


----------



## stcolumba

An Argyle autumn Sunday.

Brooks Bros
Epaulet
Wolverine 1000s

*Gamma* is rocking it! Barbour and Bean!
*Jovan'*s elbow patches are cool.


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Not keeping up with these forums as much as I'd like to, but I've been left pretty busy lately!
> 
> Hope you enjoy this one.


Eye catching colors! Nicely done.


----------



## jdemy

nice.


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> Barbour Bedale jacket
> LL Bean Norwegian crewneck sweater
> Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD
> Lands' End Legacy chinos


:aportnoy:



stcolumba said:


> An Argyle autumn Sunday.
> 
> Brooks Bros
> Epaulet
> Wolverine 1000s
> 
> *Gamma* is rocking it! Barbour and Bean!
> *Jovan'*s elbow patches are cool.


Thanks. Great argyle sweater. Makes me want to get one now. What are your impressions of Epaulet?


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> :aportnoy:
> 
> Thanks. Great argyle sweater. Makes me want to get one now. What are your impressions of Epaulet?


Thank you. Epaulet? Nice stuff, but pricey! I have three pair of their wool "Walt" trousers which are fantastic.


----------



## stcolumba

From Saturday morning, doing chores.

Harley of Scotland sweater
Brooks Bros shirt
LL Bean jeans


----------



## stcolumba

Gingham, dots, stripes, tweed.

taylor stitch, breuer, brooks bros, AE Aberdeens


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today stuff*

It's getting more chilly in central Pennsylvania today.

Brooks Brothers OCBD
Brooks Brother cashmere sweater
Thrifted union-made sport coat
Charcoal wool trousers from my tailor
AE McAllister


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Thanks for all the kinds comments about my sweater/tie combo. I really love that tie and I got it from our own *TweedyDon*!

Preptitus - I really like that look, but I have no idea how you refrained from putting on a tie.


----------



## PrepTitus

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Thanks for all the kinds comments about my sweater/tie combo. I really love that tie and I got it from our own *TweedyDon*!
> 
> Preptitus - I really like that look, but I have no idea how you refrained from putting on a tie.


Thank you. I was in a rush this morning. So I didn't have enough time to put on a tie. I do need to get into a habit of getting up early enough to get ready. Btw, is that J. Press shaggy dog? I was thinking about buying a dark green one like yours but not sure how versatile it could be. You did it really well though!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> e.


This picture says everything about a well-worn, comfortable sweater. :aportnoy:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks* STC *and *PrepTitus*. The sweater is from RL Rugby.


----------



## CMDC

LE sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
Chipp tie
LE chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

CMDC, something about that tie suits you. I can't quite put my finger on it though!


----------



## FiscalDean

OCBD, really like the dark green, tan and blue combination, classic.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, with snow in the air I'm thinking the timing was right to break out the winter wardrobe.

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, un trad brand - Uomo
Shoes, AE Byran


----------



## CMDC

2 button tweed sack from Eljo's
BB blue ocbd
LE emblematic
BB khakis
Alden #8 shell ptbs


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Stanley Blacker navy blazer
Ralph Lauren Polo v-neck merino wool sweater
Brooks Brothers makers tie
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Lands' End khakis
Rockport DresSport loafers


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I like this a lot, Gamma68. I'd just possibly add a white linen square and shorten the trousers a tad. Love the pattern of the jumper.


----------



## Orgetorix

Attolini
Brooks
Talbott
Peal


----------



## gamma68

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ I like this a lot, Gamma68. I'd just possibly add a white linen square and shorten the trousers a tad. Love the pattern of the jumper.


Thanks, sir. I'm kind of a "tweener" when it comes to inseam length. 32" is a tad long for me, while 30" is too short, particularly if there is any shrinkage after washing.


----------



## Tilton

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, sir. I'm kind of a "tweener" when it comes to inseam length. 32" is a tad long for me, while 30" is too short, particularly if there is any shrinkage after washing.


Same problem here - I've made the mistake of buying 30's and wearing them a bit lower, but I have a very long torso and shorter legs, so it exaggerates that, so I just always buy 32 and either have them hemmed or wear them a touch higher than I'd prefer.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today stuff*

Brooks Brothers OCBD
Thrifted Tie
Barbour classic bedale
J Press surcingle belt
J Crew chinos
Clarks desert boots


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

PrepTitus said:


> It's getting more chilly in central Pennsylvania today.
> 
> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> Brooks Brother cashmere sweater
> Thrifted union-made sport coat
> Charcoal wool trousers from my tailor
> AE McAllister


*
Look at the shoulder of that jacket. Great stuff there, chief.*


----------



## PrepTitus

Thanks! I have to admit, that jacket was my most succesful thrift


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Fiscal! I wore what you have all seen before today.

Preptiturs - Nice look with the bedale. I could use one of those.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC said:


> 2 button tweed sack from Eljo's
> BB blue ocbd
> LE emblematic
> BB khakis
> Alden #8 shell ptbs


Very nice CMDC. Jacket and tie go together very well, but you don't need me to tell you that


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ For what it's worth, I'm not bothered by the length. I wouldn't know as well as many here, being on this side of the western world, but I believe that one of the 'trad' tenets concerns breakless, cuffed trousers. Incidentally, it's how I like them best as well.
What does bother me a little in the outfit is the triangle of tie and belt below the top button. Other than that, it's another strong outfit.


----------



## blue suede shoes

adoucett said:


> Not keeping up with these forums as much as I'd like to, but I've been left pretty busy lately!
> 
> Hope you enjoy this one.


Excellent combination!! This has to be one of the best outfits I have seen in these threads yet.


----------



## Tilton

PrepTitus said:


> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> Thrifted Tie
> Barbour classic bedale
> J Press surcingle belt
> J Crew chinos
> Clarks desert boots


Something is off with the chinos to my eye. You're wearing them higher than they are made to be worn, or something. I don't know if that is it exactly.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


Fox and tweed: Cannot go wrong with this! Wonderful jacket.


----------



## stcolumba

A two sweater day: LL Bean Norwegian, Harley of Scotland
Shirt: LL Bean flannel


----------



## Jovan

PrepTitus said:


> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> Thrifted Tie
> Barbour classic bedale
> J Press surcingle belt
> J Crew chinos
> Clarks desert boots


Nice combination. It's probably good you're wearing desert boots though, as the chinos look a bit highwatered.



Anthony Charton said:


> ^ For what it's worth, I'm not bothered by the length. I wouldn't know as well as many here, being on this side of the western world, but I believe that one of the 'trad' tenets concerns breakless, cuffed trousers. Incidentally, it's how I like them best as well.
> What does bother me a little in the outfit is the triangle of tie and belt below the top button. Other than that, it's another strong outfit.


On the same subject, I think his trousers are also on the side of highwater. No break would still touch the shoe.


----------



## MDP

Ratio OCBD
L.L. Bean Sweater
Rugby Chinos
Timex Weekender


----------



## Billax

Classic combination, MDP. Nicely done!


----------



## stcolumba

MDP said:


> Ratio OCBD
> L.L. Bean Sweater
> Rugby Chinos
> Timex Weekender


Nice color on this sweater. It has an interesting weave. LL Bean? Not bad!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, Herringbone by English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Fading Fast

3









Great tie - fantastic.


----------



## L-feld

Going for some CLE today, so I thought I might as well throw on a tie for once. This is a little matchy matchy, but the jacket borders on loud, so I didn't want it overpower it.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

*L-field and Fiscal*: Very tasteful!


----------



## Billax

Handsome look, L-feld!


----------



## L-feld

Thank you, sirs!


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack making its maiden voyage
BB blue ocbd
Princeton U Store emblematic
LLB flannels
Florsheim longwings


----------



## Orgetorix

That Press jacket is gorgeous, CMDC, and you've paired it perfectly with the tie and the other items.


----------



## stcolumba

*CMDC*: The entire ensemble is fantastic!


----------



## stcolumba

First peacoat day of the year. Vintage US Navy issue, ca 1955


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack making its maiden voyage
> BB blue ocbd
> Princeton U Store emblematic
> LLB flannels
> Florsheim longwings


Stunning.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Agreed. Great jacket.


----------



## stcolumba

If LL Bean and J Press were smart, they would feature *MDP* and *CMDC* in their catalogues.


----------



## conductor

Trying to work in this military sweater with one of my favorite sport coats. Does it work?


----------



## Jovan

Job fair today. "Dress to impress" was the recommendation on their website. I was one of two people who wore a suit. Surprisingly, no denim in sight though.


----------



## Orgetorix

First outing for this 1943 army officer's coat made by Brooks Brothers.


----------



## drlivingston

That is an *awesome* coat, Org! It has many possibilities. Plus, it almost seems to have been tailored for your frame.


----------



## firedancer

Orgetorix said:


> First outing for this 1943 army officer's coat made by Brooks Brothers.


Stellar! Here's hoping for a deep bluegrass freeze this winter!


----------



## Jovan

conductor said:


> Trying to work in this military sweater with one of my favorite sport coats. Does it work?


I think it looks a little too bulky with the collar folded down like that. Flip it up and wear it with confidence.



Orgetorix said:


> First outing for this 1943 army officer's coat made by Brooks Brothers.


Wonderful, unique coat and those trousers have the perfect minimal break.


----------



## FLMike

Orgetorix said:


> First outing for this 1943 army officer's coat made by Brooks Brothers.


I second the comment on your trouser break. Much better than your last couple of highwater pics! Nice business casual look.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Vintage JAB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Bert Pulitzer
Shoes, AE 
McAllister


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> *L-field and Fiscal*: Very tasteful!


Thank you.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Job fair today. "Dress to impress" was the recommendation on their website. I was one of two people who wore a suit. Surprisingly, no denim in sight though.


Jovan, looking very professional. I like the way you bend the rules, argyles with a suit!


----------



## conductor

Today's rig. Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## L-feld

Inspired by the mod thread, I decided to pull together an outfit that my teenage self would have approved of. Basically, these are clothes I wanted to wear when I was that age, but could not have afforded. For bonus points, my shirt and pants were purchased recently at Cohen's clothiers, which is where I bought "mod" items like pants in bright, wild colors when I was a teenager. They still sell them, although as a teen, I preferred turquoise, whereas now I lean more towards pink and lime green.



Bills Khakis oxford & khakis
Pringle sweater vest
Ben Nevis Harrington jacket
AE MacNeil's in shell
Murphy of Ireland flat cap


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CMDC

New LE tweed
BB blue ocbd
No name emblematic w/ducks
LE cords
AE San Marco


----------



## bigwordprof

Hathaway buttondown
Orvis Harris Tweed
BB tie
BB trousers
Untagged pebble longwings


----------



## PrepTitus

*Yesterday Stuff*


----------



## sskim3

Org, WOW! That jacket is superb!


----------



## stcolumba

Ooooohhhh, nice cords, *CMDC*!


----------



## Kreiger

I like the look overall, but I think your pants are just a little too short. It's hard to say because the photo is dark where the trouser leg meets the boot, but I'd add ~3/8" (maybe less). I think, even with no break, you should not see that much sock when you are standing still.


----------



## gamma68

There have been some EXCELLENT rigs here lately. Stcolumba and CMDC consistently blow me away. And Org! That officer's coat is too cool. 

I aspire to match all of you sartorially one day.


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Jovan, looking very professional. I like the way you bend the rules, argyles with a suit!


Thanks, but it's a reminder that I need more solid business socks. 

Great rig, your tie knot has definitely improved, but I agree the pants are too short. You need at least a full inch let out.


----------



## leisureclass

Finally, some layering weather.

McGeorge v-neck, LL Bean OCBD, Andover shop grenadine and tweed sack
Corbin flannels and my knock around pair of Walk Overs


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> First peacoat day of the year. Vintage US Navy issue, ca 1955


That peacot is just great, StC. Where and when did you get it?


----------



## Sir Cingle

leisureclass said:


> Finally, some layering weather.
> 
> McGeorge v-neck, LL Bean OCBD, Andover shop grenadine and tweed sack
> Corbin flannels and my knock around pair of Walk Overs


Very nice!


----------



## ArtVandalay

stcolumba said:


>


Lovely sweater. What is it, if I may ask?


----------



## stcolumba

ArtVandalay said:


> Lovely sweater. What is it, if I may ask?


Thank you! The sweater is made by Spirit of Shetland.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> That peacoat is just great, StC. Where and when did you get it?


Thank you! I purchased it from Vintage Trends. I was lucky; I got a good one. For its age, the coat is in pristine condition.


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


> Finally, some layering weather.
> 
> McGeorge v-neck, LL Bean OCBD, Andover shop grenadine and tweed sack
> Corbin flannels and my knock around pair of Walk Overs


There are many details and colors going on, here. Yet, it all comes together nicely. What a great looking coat!


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, Vintage JAB
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Bert Pulitzer
> Shoes, AE
> McAllister


I think that I shall refer to you as "Sir Paisley". Beautiful tie!


----------



## stcolumba

From last night....










There was no time for dinner. Just a quick cuppa of Zingerman's ginger tea before rehearsal.

Spirit of Shetland sweater "salmon"
Brooks Bros shirt
Mountain Equipment Co-op parka (Toronto)


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> There are many details and colors going on, here. Yet, it all comes together nicely. What a great looking coat!


+1, that is a great coat, who is the maker?


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> I think that I shall refer to you as "Sir Paisley". Beautiful tie!


Stc, thank you. Every once in a while I do enjoy a nice paisley.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,,


SC, BB Fitzgerald
Pants, JAB flannels
Shirt, best customtailor.com
Tie, Atkinson wool challis
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## L-feld

Bills shirt & moleskin pants (lighting is bad, but they are olive)
BB corduroy jacket
LE sweater vest
AE Leeds in shell
Vintage Elgin

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Thank you! I purchased it from Vintage Trends. I was lucky; I got a good one. For its age, the coat is in pristine condition.


I'd never heard of Vintage Trends until I saw your post. Thanks! Looks like an interesting resource for some great items.


----------



## stcolumba

First duffel coat day of the season.
AE Aberdeens and boring Brooks Bros socks


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today stuff*

The usual except for the olive twill tweed sport coat from Fr. Tripler & Co.


----------



## stcolumba

L-feld said:


> Bills shirt & moleskin pants (lighting is bad, but they are olive)
> BB corduroy jacket
> LE sweater vest
> AE Leeds in shell
> Vintage Elgin
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


A tattersall shirt matched with a cord jacket is very "Barbourish". It looks great!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great page! It got warmer and my sweater is in the bag.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


>


I wish that I looked more like this today. Excellent, STC.


----------



## Jovan

Stop it guys, I'm getting duffel envy!


----------



## conductor

football game with the band tonight


----------



## stcolumba

*OCBD* hints that there is moderate, warmer weather in Ohio. For *Conductor'*s sake, I hope that this is true. Nothing is worse than a woodwind player trying to move frozen fingers on a cold football Friday night. *Conductor*'s top coat is classy!
Today, "up north", it feels like winter.


----------



## conductor

Mid 30s at half time. They played pretty well despite the temperature. Overheard from a member of the other band "their director looks like an old man." Mission accomplished?


----------



## drlivingston

conductor said:


> Mid 30s at half time. They played pretty despite the temperature. Overheard from a member of the other band "their director looks like and old man." Mission accomplished?


Holy cow! Thank goodness that I never had to march in that climate (except Christmas parades)... We complained when it was in the 60's at halftime. I was very spoiled with DCI's summer schedule.


----------



## Spin Evans

conductor said:


> Mid 30s at half time. They played pretty well despite the temperature. Overheard from a member of the other band "their director looks like an old man." Mission accomplished?


High praise! I myself am swooning over that herringbone.

And StColumba, you have the most enviable sweater collection I've seen. So rich in texture and color!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Flannel Southwick
Pants,Corbin Flannels
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Hamilton in Cordovan Shell


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Mid 30s at half time. They played pretty well despite the temperature. Overheard from a member of the other band "their director looks like an old man." Mission accomplished?


Temps in the 30s. Brrrrrrr... That's when B flat comes out as A natural!

While one person made that comment about your splendid overcoat, know that there were several young men in that crowd who made a mental note: "Gotta get a coat like that!"


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> High praise! I myself am swooning over that herringbone.
> 
> And StColumba, you have the most enviable sweater collection I've seen. So rich in texture and color!


You are very kind. My "collection" is fairly plain. Probably, I have about 10 sweaters--most of them are blue, gray, and other plain colors. I still wear 3-4 sweaters that I had in college. And that goes back to the days of Zadok, the priest! I love the look of Fair Isle and argyle and stripes, but I don't have the flair to pull off that look. Wish that I did.

Today:















The trusty, uber-roomy, vintage LL Bean Norwegian: 80% wool, 20% rayon
AE Badlands
Smart wool socks
Brooks Bros chinos

#Ireallyshouldbepracticing


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Out and about on errands.

Fiscal - Great tie last page.


----------



## FiscalDean

Thanks OCBD


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> *OCBD* hints that there is moderate, warmer weather in Ohio. For *Conductor'*s sake, I hope that this is true. Nothing is worse than a woodwind player trying to move frozen fingers on a cold football Friday night. *Conductor*'s top coat is classy!
> Today, "up north", it feels like winter.


Conductor, agree with Stc, that is a great coat. Details please.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

conductor said:


> Overheard from a member of the other band "their director looks like an old man." Mission accomplished?


Yes, mission accomplished. Be proud my friend. That is a great look, btw.


----------



## Billax

drlivingston said:


> Holy cow! Thank goodness that I never had to march in that climate (except Christmas parades)... We complained when it was in the 60's at halftime. I was very spoiled with DCI's summer schedule.


My top three DCI drum corps, not necessarily the finest, but the ones I root for:
1) Madison Scouts
2) Phantom Regiment
3) Concord Blue Devils

At one time or another, I lived within 60 miles of each of these Drum Corps.

Who did you compete with, Dr. Livingston?


----------



## a pine tree

stcolumba said:


>


That looks delightfully warm! Info on the duffle?


----------



## stcolumba

a pine tree said:


> That looks delightfully warm! Info on the duffle?


The coat is made by "Original Montgomery"--formerly, the John Partridge Co. They predate the Gloverall by several years. Here is a link to a blog that tells much about the coat and its history: https://www.theweejun.com/index.php/one-you-can-buy-original-montgomery-duffle-coat/


----------



## Jovan

Great info, stc. Thanks for the link.

Did you have to size up to get it to fit over your suit?


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> Great info, stc. Thanks for the link.
> 
> Did you have to size up to get it to fit over your suit?


No. My suit coat size is 39-40. The duffel is a size 40 and is very roomy.


----------



## a pine tree

stcolumba said:


> The coat is made by "Original Montgomery"--formerly, the John Partridge Co. They predate the Gloverall by several years. Here is a link to a blog that tells much about the coat and its history: https://www.theweejun.com/index.php/one-you-can-buy-original-montgomery-duffle-coat/


Thanks for the info! Coincidentally, I was just looking at that brand of duffle the other day.


----------



## conductor

FiscalDean said:


> Conductor, agree with Stc, that is a great coat. Details please.


Thanks for the kind words everyone. The coat is a thrift find from a now defunct Cleveland area men's clothier, "Bunce Brothers." I don't know a lot about them, but I find a lot of really tasteful stuff in the greater Cleveland area that carries their label. The coat is in absolutely perfect shape - one of my best thrift finds.


----------



## stcolumba

From Sunday afternoon. An old sweater I purchased on a visit to France, many years ago, when I was a student in college. This sweater is older than *OCBD*! :icon_smile:


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9101
> 
> 
> First duffel coat day of the season.
> AE Aberdeens and boring Brooks Bros socks


There is too much good here to mention it all: duffel coat - awesome (love the pattern on the inside); tie - does what a tie does best - brings everything together; shoes - perfect for the outfit, right mix of casual and classic. And you are right, the socks are the only Achilles Heel (ha, ha) - need to be a heavier texture. That said, this outfit (with heavier socks) belongs in a book on trad dressing done right.


----------



## Orgetorix

Reprising a favorite fit from last year.
Vintage BB sack
BBGF shirt
Rubinacci tie
BB Milano trousers
LHS


----------



## Fading Fast

Orgetorix, nicely done outfit, I love the shoes - are they naturally two-toned? The strap across looks meaningfully darker than the rest of the shoe (and looks great to my eye). Good call on the socks.


----------



## conductor

Orgetorix said:


> Reprising a favorite fit from last year.
> Vintage BB sack
> BBGF shirt
> Rubinacci tie
> BB Milano trousers
> LHS


I like the LHS color variation. Nice camel hair sack. I've a similar one - very comfy for fall weather.


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. I get comments on the LHS every time I post them here. They were all one color to start; that's just the way they've faded. The straps must have been cut from a different shell. I honestly would rather they were all one color; at some point I'll probably either try to sun-fade the straps or send them to Alden for refinishing.


----------



## loarbmhs

Bunce was a classic, traditional men's clothing store in downtown Cleveland. Sort of an independent store version of Brooks Brothers. Like many of their type, they fell prey to the "casual friday" trend that became the "casual all week" trend. The economic consequence was that stores like Bunce bit the dust.



conductor said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. The coat is a thrift find from a now defunct Cleveland area men's clothier, "Bunce Brothers." I don't know a lot about them, but I find a lot of really tasteful stuff in the greater Cleveland area that carries their label. The coat is in absolutely perfect shape - one of my best thrift finds.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. STC, that got a laugh out of me! I love your LHS as well Org, they are great looking!


----------



## Orgetorix

The above was yesterday; here's today's fit:
























Vintage '60s Dobbs hat
Everything else, Brooks Brothers.


----------



## Fading Fast

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. I get comments on the LHS every time I post them here. They were all one color to start; that's just the way they've faded. The straps must have been cut from a different shell. I honestly would rather they were all one color; at some point I'll probably either try to sun-fade the straps or send them to Alden for refinishing.


I understand that you want them back to one color, but you might not want to look a gift horse in the mouth - they really, really look good in the two tone. Sometimes happenstance drops something good in your lap.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> The above was yesterday; here's today's fit:


This isn't criticism, but a question. I like the rig's overall appearance--and the jacket in particular. However, when I look at the jacket's top button, I see the fabric pulling in an "X" pattern. I had thought this is a tell-tale sign that the jacket needs to be let out at the waist. Or is your posture in the photo making the X appear?


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> This isn't criticism, but a question. I like the rig's overall appearance--and the jacket in particular. However, when I look at the jacket's top button, I see the fabric pulling in an "X" pattern. I had thought this is a tell-tale sign that the jacket needs to be let out at the waist. Or is your posture in the photo making the X appear?


It's because I'm wearing a sweater under the jacket.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> It's because I'm wearing a sweater under the jacket.


Gotcha. Is it generally advisable to have a few jackets that fit a little more roomy in order to accommodate a sweater?


----------



## Anthony Charton

gamma68 said:


> Is it generally advisable to have a few jackets that fit a little more roomy in order to accommodate a sweater?


Generally, yes. Half of my jackets I only wear with a third layer between jacket and shirt (but that's because there is one season and a half where I reside.) Now, with thin, cotton or cashmere sweaters one does have a little more leeway.

Org, very nice as always. Your yesterday outfit I find particularly appealing.


----------



## efdll

gamma68 said:


> Gotcha. Is it generally advisable to have a few jackets that fit a little more roomy in order to accommodate a sweater?


I've never been able to pull off wearing a sweater under a jacket unless it was a sweater vest, so I imagine the anwer is yes, roomier jackets over sweaters. Unless one is quite thin. For his role in the TV version of Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy, Alec Guinness wore a sweater under his jacket to suggest girth, something many of us not only don't want to suggest but prefer to hide.


----------



## oldschoolprep

Nice kit! Are you a UofMICH alum?


----------



## Barnavelt

Thrifted "Horne and Co. Pittsburgh" green tweed hacking jacket (also has a hook vent). I love the throat latch. Sweater is a vintage Alan Paine Shetland. Trousers and shoes are of little consequence (J. Crew and AE, respectively).


----------



## mjo_1

^Killer shoulders on that coat. That sure is an interesting find. 

Good to see you around, old school.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. STC, that got a laugh out of me! I love your LHS as well Org, they are great looking!


What a fantastic sweater, OCBD.


----------



## conductor

LOVE the sport coat, Barnavelt. Some of the pieces we find thrifting could never be found in any store these days.


----------



## rbstc123

Love the fox tie.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks Fiscal! I wore what you have all seen before today.
> 
> Preptiturs - Nice look with the bedale. I could use one of those.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## conductor




----------



## Barnavelt

Ensiferous, beautiful Fall combinations. Love the vertically striped tweeds I need to add one to my stable. Conductor I love the trousers which maker?


----------



## Orgetorix

gamma68 said:


> Gotcha. Is it generally advisable to have a few jackets that fit a little more roomy in order to accommodate a sweater?


I don't really worry about it - I wear sweaters with all but the very slimmest of my jackets, and try not to let a bit of pulling bother me if I feel comfortable.


----------



## Ensiferous

Barnavelt said:


> Ensiferous, beautiful Fall combinations.


Thanks Barnavelt. I also want to compliment you on that green tweed, which is a major thrift score, and will make an excellent piece of winter armor.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Ensiferous - Killer

Conductor - I like that trouser and sweater combo.


----------



## stcolumba

This is especially good! Wonderful trousers.


----------



## stcolumba

Grabbing a quick cuppa before heading out to give a talk at a music society luncheon.

Later in the day, duties done: the afternoon rig:


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


This tie and shirt color are "defining".


----------



## CMDC

JPress Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress repp
BB khakis
Saks 5th Ave scotchgrain split toes


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lots of great stuff.

Org, I like the two-tone effect of the LHS. I say keep it -- it makes them 100% unique.

Barnavelt, that coat is _wonderful_. I love the combination of swelled edges and a ticket pocket.

Ensiferous, both of those are great. I think I almost wore the red version of that same madder today. I'm now simply wracked with guilt over my failure to own a unistripe OCBD.

Conductor, I love the Randolphs and the houndstooth pants, though if there's a tie under that crewneck, there doesn't need to be. :icon_viking:

Real talk: when my collar sits like that, I sometimes just unbutton the second shirt button and it helps it stay more open.


----------



## Ensiferous

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Ensiferous, both of those are great. I think I almost wore the red version of that same madder today. I'm now simply wracked with guilt over my failure to own a unistripe OCBD.


Thanks OCBD & Youthful Repp-robate.

Youthful Repp-robate, not to make you feel even more guilty, but rather to inspire you to action, if I were to chose my single favorite shirt EVER, it would be the Brooks Brothers 133Q.

I pray daily for its continued health, for its long existence, and that it is delivered from the evil of fashion designers.


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks OCBD & Youthful Repp-robate.
> 
> I pray daily for its continued health, for its long existence, and that it is delivered from the evil of fashion designers.


This sounds like it came from the Book of Common Prayer!!


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys. I get comments on the LHS every time I post them here. They were all one color to start; that's just the way they've faded. The straps must have been cut from a different shell. I honestly would rather they were all one color; at some point I'll probably either try to sun-fade the straps or send them to Alden for refinishing.


Orgetorix,

If you wanted to try a low budget fix, you might try some of Allen Edmonds Cordovan Shoe Cream. It has some color in it that will really darken and make older shoes look more uniform. I realize that many do not want their cordovan's darkened, but thought I would suggest it.

Tom


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> This sounds like it came from the Book of Common Prayer!!


stcolumba, I know it must sound blasphemous to pray for the protection of a line of OCBD shirts, but I am afraid that given the state of menswear, it has come to that. :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## loarbmhs

Barnavelt said:


> Thrifted "Horne and Co. Pittsburgh" green tweed hacking jacket (also has a hook vent). I love the throat latch. Sweater is a vintage Alan Paine Shetland. Trousers and shoes are of little consequence (J. Crew and AE, respectively).


Great jacket and sweater, but not sure that I'd wear them together. They're close enough in tone that they blur into one another. Think I'd go with a bit more contrast, by wearing each with something a little brighter and in a different hue.


----------



## Barnavelt

Thanks all for the compliments. I actually mis-remembered (ha that sounds so political maybe I live too close to D.C.); I bought that green jacket on feebay so it was not thrifted and it did therefore have the commensurate mark-up added to the price. However it was still a good deal and I was fortunate because I bought it when I didn't pay attention to measurements and the fact that the seller stated "fits like a 42L" was good enough for me. I try not to think of all the times that burned me before I learned my lesson.

loarbmhs; yes I agree the end result of the pairing is a bit muddled and lacking in contrast; I partially blame the time of day as the sunlight was almost nil. It might look better with a striped OCBD and tartan tie. I promise it will make a return appearance sometime this season!


----------



## Jovan

Barnavelt: Second that, wonderful sport coat. I think it'd look even better with a shirt underneath the sweater, though.

Second interview at J. Crew today. Decided this was the best time to wear a bow tie in a public setting if any.


----------



## Barnavelt

Looking good Jovan; I like the shoes in particular. Are those grey suede chukkas? Doesn't look like a crepe sole though; which maker?


----------



## sskim3

Heading back home from a long Tuesday. Friday can't come soon enough. 

Also first time wearing the hat. Does it work or no?


----------



## Jovan

Barnavelt said:


> Looking good Jovan; I like the shoes in particular. Are those grey suede chukkas? Doesn't look like a crepe sole though; which maker?


Thanks, Barnavelt. Yes, they are MacAlister boots in Anchor Grey from J. Crew. They actually do have a crepe sole, but I wish I had spotted this version sooner since I heard crepe isn't as durable.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/shoes/casualbootschukkas/PRDOVR~10417/10417.jsp

I have my eye on these, however, to vary things up a bit. I also need more "smart casual" shoes that aren't just loafers.

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/shoes/casualbootschukkas/PRDOVR~10410/10410.jsp

Great suits last two posts. Your shirt sleeves look a bit short here, but great otherwise. You should participate more again, svb.



sskim3 said:


> Heading back home from a long Tuesday. Friday can't come soon enough.
> 
> Also first time wearing the hat. Does it work or no?


Works. However, and please feel free to tell me I'm a fuddy duddy, keep your tie up and collar closed!


----------



## L-feld

sskim3 said:


> Heading back home from a long Tuesday. Friday can't come soon enough.
> 
> Also first time wearing the hat. Does it work or no?


Totally support the hat. Would love to see a close up.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Barnavelt: Second that, wonderful sport coat. I think it'd look even better with a shirt underneath the sweater, though.
> 
> Second interview at J. Crew today. Decided this was the best time to wear a bow tie in a public setting if any.


That jacket looks great. Is the pattern houndstooth or a check? Any chance we could be blessed with a close up?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

It's a check. Here you go:


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


This color combination says "autumn" like no other.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## wacolo

Tyrwhitt Glen Plaid FC with a yellow windowpane
Old Talbott Madder
Pearl Gray Flannels
Alden Cap toes

https://postimg.org/image/4oaljpf8z/


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Second interview at J. Crew today. Decided this was the best time to wear a bow tie in a public setting if any.


I thought J Crew was in NYC? Good luck, in any case.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> Second interview at J. Crew today. Decided this was the best time to wear a bow tie in a public setting if any.


I thought you recently changed jobs? Going for a retail gig?


----------



## Orgetorix

Tom Buchanan said:


> Orgetorix,
> 
> If you wanted to try a low budget fix, you might try some of Allen Edmonds Cordovan Shoe Cream. It has some color in it that will really darken and make older shoes look more uniform. I realize that many do not want their cordovan's darkened, but thought I would suggest it.
> 
> Tom


Thanks, Tom!

Jovan and SVB, great looks.

sskim, I think the cap works fine, though it'd help to see a shot or two from different angles and not so close up.


----------



## Ensiferous

This HT, which is one of the thickest I have, drapes like 14 gauge galvanized sheet metal, but it is warm and nearly waterproof. Weather here transitioned almost immediately from late summer into early winter.

Wacolo, details please on your blazer buttons -- light colored horn? I like them.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I am trying out some new chinos from LE. Even after a bit of altering I don't think that they are quite there.

Ensif - Awesome, my friend.


----------



## sskim3

L-feld said:


> Totally support the hat. Would love to see a close up.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Here are images of the hat. It is 100% wool from JAB. It was a whim purchase when picking up some shoe racks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Ensiferous said:


> Wacolo, details please on your blazer buttons -- light colored horn? I like them.


Thanks. They were robbed from an Oxxford that was used up. The coat originally came with navy buttons, which did not work for me.


----------



## Pentheos

wacolo said:


> Tyrwhitt Glen Plaid FC with a yellow windowpane
> Old Talbott Madder
> Pearl Gray Flannels
> Alden Cap toes


Your "tv-fold" looks a bit wide-screen, HD, can't-fit-through-the-front-door-i.e., it's rather large.


----------



## L-feld

sskim3 said:


> Here are images of the hat. It is 100% wool from JAB. It was a whim purchase when picking up some shoe racks.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Handsome!


----------



## wacolo

Pentheos said:


> Your "tv-fold" looks a bit wide-screen, HD, can't-fit-through-the-front-door-i.e., it's rather large.


That doesn't count as Trad sprez  ? Rest assured, I did improve it later.


----------



## gamma68

BB 3/2 sack blazer, Madison fit
BB spread collar shirt
Hickey's of Grosse Pointe tie (long defunct menswear shop). This tie doesn't lend itself to a dimple, unfortunately.
RL Polo Classic Chinos
Gold Toe argyle socks
Sebago penny loafers


----------



## CMDC

No name green herringbone tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Edgar of Scotland wool tie
BB khakis
AE Hancock


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## gamma68

CMDC: love the entire rig--refined, yet casual.

Orgetorix: looks great! I really dig the tie.


----------



## Anthony Charton

gamma68 said:


> BB 3/2 sack blazer, Madison fit
> BB spread collar shirt
> Hickey's of Grosse Pointe tie (long defunct menswear shop). This tie doesn't lend itself to a dimple, unfortunately.
> RL Polo Classic Chinos
> Gold Toe argyle socks
> Sebago penny loafers


Very nice rig. I feel like an OCBD would fit the relative casualness of the coat. Shame that the tie doesn't dimple well.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> I thought J Crew was in NYC? Good luck, in any case.


Their headquarters are, far as I know. This is just retail. Thanks.



Tilton said:


> I thought you recently changed jobs? Going for a retail gig?


It was temporary. Full time work is hard to find around here.



Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, Tom!
> 
> Jovan and SVB, great looks.
> 
> sskim, I think the cap works fine, though it'd help to see a shot or two from different angles and not so close up.


Coming from you, that means a lot.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> It was temporary. Full time work is hard to find around here.


That's how it goes. I'm a gov contractor and we didn't win the bid for the program this year, so I may be in a similar boat once the current project comes to a close.


----------



## stcolumba

Caught in the act again!


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> Caught in the act again!


No cliff bar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> No cliff bar?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


I ate it before I took the picture!


----------



## gamma68

Anthony Charton said:


> Very nice rig. I feel like an OCBD would fit the relative casualness of the coat. Shame that the tie doesn't dimple well.


Thanks for the feedback. I think you're right about the shirt. In the future, I'll try to stick with an OCBD with the blazer.


----------



## Sir Cingle

CMDC said:


> No name green herringbone tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Edgar of Scotland wool tie
> BB khakis
> AE Hancock


Great stuff, CMDC!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Another great sweater, StC. May I ask what it is? Love the stripes on the sleeve.



stcolumba said:


> Caught in the act again!


----------



## stcolumba

ArtVandalay said:


> Another great sweater, StC. May I ask what it is? Love the stripes on the sleeve.


J Press Shaggy Dog....from their York Street collection.
On Saturday, Michigan plays Michigan State. Gotta wear something Maize 'n Blue every day.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. I am trying out some new chinos from LE. Even after a bit of altering I don't think that they are quite there.
> 
> Ensif - Awesome, my friend.


OCBD, great looking coat, details please. I really like the shoulders on this coat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## AshScache

I'm on the road, but I'll just say this today: nothing like the confidence I get from wearing a white J Press OCBD with pocket flap to Court, complete with emblematic tie with the seal of the county in which I'm appearing.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fiscal Dean - Thanks! Unfortunately it is vintage. Many thanks to *Dexconstruct* for the jacket!


----------



## Billax

AshScache said:


> I'm on the road, but I'll just say this today: nothing like the confidence I get from wearing a white J Press OCBD with pocket flap to Court, complete with emblematic tie with the seal of the county in which I'm appearing.


I operated in a different arena than you, Ash, though just as competitive. I'd get the same feeling when wearing a flap pocket Press OCBD into battle. Thanks for bringing back that memory. Good luck!


----------



## jimw

On calls this week in Alberta, wearing my ancient Buchanan wool tie..... always seems to get compliments from the ladies. Good enought for me!


----------



## L-feld

AshScache said:


> I'm on the road, but I'll just say this today: nothing like the confidence I get from wearing a white J Press OCBD with pocket flap to Court, complete with emblematic tie with the seal of the county in which I'm appearing.


:icon_smile_big:

I have my first ever court appearance scheduled for January. Maybe I should start looking for a Baltimore City emblematic!


----------



## AshScache

Mine has the *great* seal of Sussex County Delaware!!


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


For those of you who like the look of this jacket, I have a very similar Harris Tweed available in the exchange: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1462163#post1462163


----------



## L-feld

AshScache said:


> Mine has the *great* seal of Sussex County Delaware!!


NEED to see pics.

BTW, what do you think would be the best option shirt-wise for my first court appearance? I am at a point where I am comfortable wearing French cuffs and bow ties in front of clients and I think I have enough gravitas with them to look slightly eccentric.

For court, on the other hand, I kind of think I need to sober it up a bit. I am leaning towards (the most basic shirt ever) a white pinpoint bd and a blue foulard or polka dot tie. Or should I soften things up with a blue shirt?


----------



## stcolumba

It's raining cats and dogs today.
Just two days away from Michigan v Michigan State. Gotta wear Maize 'n Blue somewhere.
That fern is dropping petals everywhere!

Parka: Mountain Equipment Co-op (Toronto)
Shirt, sweater, and socks: Brooks Bros
Trouser: Epaulet Walt
Shoes: AE Fenway


----------



## MaxBuck

Can't get past your rooting alliance, stcolumba, but your clothing choices are always spot-on. Great looks.

GO BUCKS!


----------



## stcolumba

MaxBuck said:


> Can't get past your rooting alliance, stcolumba, but your clothing choices are always spot-on. Great looks.
> 
> GO BUCKS!


I saw what your team did to Penn State last Saturday. I fear the worst on Thanksgiving weekend.
This week should be interesting. Michigan has a good offense and a terribly weak defense. Michigan State has a great defense and a non-existent offense.


----------



## sskim3

First time wearing a thrifted tie from Brooks. I know the gray shirt is less than optimal but it was either that or a GTH red shirt. I opted for the conservative approach.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

MaxBuck said:


> Can't get past your rooting alliance, stcolumba, but your clothing choices are always spot-on. Great looks.
> 
> GO BUCKS!


*YES!*



stcolumba said:


> I saw what your team did to Penn State last Saturday. I fear the worst on Thanksgiving weekend.
> This week should be interesting. Michigan has a good offense and a terribly weak defense. Michigan State has a great defense and a non-existent offense.


I agree on both counts. FWIW, I'm rooting for Michigan State, not only because Michigan is the enemy, but more so because I'd rather see OSU play MSU in the B1G championship game.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## drlivingston

Ahem....


----------



## sskim3

i couldn't help myself.... GO JUDGES! oh wait... we haven't had a football team since '59..... *sigh*


----------



## Ensiferous

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


OCBD, great look. I like that tie, and I admire the way things are fitting you here overall.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Yesterday:
Samuelsohn 2 button navy blazer
LE Hyde Park
PRL wool tie
Wilson Baseball tie clip from the estate of Casey Stengel
J Crew chinos
O'connell's Burgundy Surcingle
Eastland Falmouths






Today:
Southwick Harris Tweed - light grey herringbone with gold and amber check
JAB Tattersall
Vintage Robert Talbott wool challis tie
BB Supina Sweater Vest
J Crew chinos
Eastland Falmouths


----------



## Ensiferous

Welcome Muslim Trad. Nice first post. I like your Talbott wool challis.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Welcome Muslim Trad. I really like the combinations above. I have been lusting over a tie like that. I also have always that a burgundy surcingle would be very useful in fall/winter. Your pic made me remember this.

Ensiferous = Thank you. I always appreciate a few kind words from a well dressed man such as yourself.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Thank you, Ensiferous and oxford cloth button down. I'm honored to have you both comment on my first post. For the past few months I have been casually browsing the forum and I have taken inspiration from both of you as I rebuild my wardrobe.

The ties were recent ebay finds. I paid far too much for the PRL but it was exactly the kind of tie I'd been searching for. The Talbott was too cheap to ignore and is fast becoming my favorite. The quality is far superior to anything else I own.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Haven't posted in ages (hopes this works):









Ralph Lauren 3/2 Herringbone
Brooks University Stripe OCBD
Ralph Lauren emblematic
Perlis Flannels
Ralph Lauren Marlow pennies










Navy Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald suit
Brooks Brothers University stripe
Knit tie (can't remember maker)
Ralph Lauren Marlow bluchers


----------



## Pentheos

Nice to have some fresh blood around here.


----------



## stcolumba

Muslim Trad said:


> Yesterday:
> Samuelsohn 2 button navy blazer
> LE Hyde Park
> PRL wool tie
> Wilson Baseball tie clip from the estate of Casey Stengel
> J Crew chinos
> O'connell's Burgundy Surcingle
> Eastland Falmouths
> 
> Today:
> Southwick Harris Tweed - light grey herringbone with gold and amber check
> JAB Tattersall
> Vintage Robert Talbott wool challis tie
> BB Supina Sweater Vest
> J Crew chinos
> Eastland Falmouths


This is especially nice.


----------



## Reuben

So, it's finally cold enough for sweaters day-round, at least on some days. Today:


















Yesterday:


















And one from sometime last week that I forgot to upload:


----------



## gamma68

Muslim Trad said:


> Yesterday:
> Samuelsohn 2 button navy blazer
> LE Hyde Park
> PRL wool tie
> Wilson Baseball tie clip from the estate of Casey Stengel
> J Crew chinos
> O'connell's Burgundy Surcingle
> Eastland Falmouths


As a huge baseball fan, I admire that tie clip from the Casey Stengel estate! May I ask how you come to acquire it?


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> So, it's finally cold enough for sweaters day-round, at least on some days. Today:
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> And one from sometime last week that I forgot to upload:


All of your sweaters are nice. Especially, I like this one. Good collection!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, Vintage JAB
Pants, JAB - not too impressed by the cut but I fell for the buy one get two free deal
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, JAB
Shoes, AE Hamilton in Cordovan Shell


----------



## Muslim Trad

gamma68 said:


> As a huge baseball fan, I admire that tie clip from the Casey Stengel estate! May I ask how you come to acquire it?


His nephew sells photos, autographs, and other memorabilia like the tie-clip.

unclecaseysbaseballphotos.com

He has a few sets of cuff-links and lapel pins left. I initially bought the clip to wear when I teach my Baseball History classes. I now find myself wearing it all-season long. As a Mets fan teaching classes full of Yankee fans the Old Perfessor helps keep the peace.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> This is especially nice.


Agreed and welcome.


----------



## FiscalDean

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Haven't posted in ages (hopes this works):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren 3/2 Herringbone
> Brooks University Stripe OCBD
> Ralph Lauren emblematic
> Perlis Flannels
> Ralph Lauren Marlow pennies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald suit
> Brooks Brothers University stripe
> Knit tie (can't remember maker)
> Ralph Lauren Marlow bluchers


I'm loving that RL sportcoat, very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> OCBD, great look. I like that tie, and I admire the way things are fitting you here overall.


Very nice tie. I have to say, your collar row is always perfect.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fiscal - Thank you.

St Charles Ave - Very nice looks. Digging look #1 a lot.

Muslim Trad - Thanks for your kinds words and keep posting!


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour 'n Brooks


----------



## L-feld

There is a cold front coming in and it's raining. It felt like a good day for viyella, corduroy, and a Donegal cap.




Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stcolumba

In response to a couple of PM's, here is a better picture of the sweater I'm wearing today. It is a Brooks Bros. "Saxxon" crewneck. It is thin and light weight--ideal for wearing under a jacket. The color is "blue".


----------



## oxford cloth button down

and the flap pocket.

L-Field - Nice trousers.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> and the flap pocket.
> 
> L-Field - Nice trousers.


I can't believe that it is so warm "down South" that you can be outdoors in your shirtsleeves. It is a brisk day north of the border. 
Nice belt!

*L-field*: Neat shirt!


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> I can't believe that it is so warm "down South" that you can be outdoors in your shirtsleeves. It is a brisk day north of the border.
> Nice belt!
> 
> *L-field*: Neat shirt!


I'm headed homeward for a bachelor party, and the high all weekend is 80. I'm in loafers and shorts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drlivingston

stcolumba said:


> I can't believe that it is so warm "down South" that you can be outdoors in your shirtsleeves. It is a brisk day north of the border.


I have been outside cleaning up Halloween debris... working up a sweat in shorts and a t-shirt. The temp will drop some tonight.


----------



## L-feld

stcolumba said:


> I can't believe that it is so warm "down South" that you can be outdoors in your shirtsleeves. It is a brisk day north of the border.
> Nice belt!
> 
> *L-field*: Neat shirt!


Thank you. I'm trying to milk the autumnal colors as much as I can. I just picked up some burnt sienna corduroys as well. I think they will play nicely together.


----------



## St. Charles Ave.

Thanks for the compliments.










Action shot.

Brooks Brother blazer and ocbd
Ralph Lauren repp and Marlow wingtips
J Crew bag, Banana Republic chinos


----------



## stcolumba

St. Charles Ave. said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Action shot.
> 
> Brooks Brother blazer and ocbd
> Ralph Lauren repp and Marlow wingtips
> J Crew bag, Banana Republic chinos


Nice tie!


----------



## svb

Jovan said:


> Great suits last two posts. Your shirt sleeves look a bit short here, but great otherwise. You should participate more again, svb.


Thanks! Got your message too. Will try to be a bit more active here, the only problem being, as I've said, the infrequency with which I think I have a fit that belongs here... for instance, today's probably doesn't:

But for what it's worth, the shirt is from the Epaulet x Gitman collab called "Ashland" and is thus an honest-made-in-USA shirt with a button-down collar. The jeans are Naked & Famous, made in Canada from Japanese denim, and the brogues are from Loake (throwing in a bit of English style has always been a trad thing, right?).

Expected commentary:
"tuck your shirt in"
"jeans too slim"

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## VaBeach

No worries here. Looks very LAish and how a well dressed gentleman truly dresses down?


----------



## L-feld

Going to dinner at my in-laws' country club and committing a few faux pas. But then again, country xlubs are where faux pas go to retire. My cat showed his disapproval by photobombing the pictures. Cats are so puritanical.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Headed to the Pensacola Symphony Orchestra tonight
BB DJ, shawl collar and no darts, among other details










Not pictured: a blonde :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, ecru BD shirt, and tie, J. Crew sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Lombards&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## loarbmhs

Great look overall, with one potential refinement: either the shirt sleeves are a little long, or the jacket sleeves are a little short.



Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, ecru BD shirt, and tie, J. Crew sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Lombards&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Going to dinner at my in-laws' country club and committing a few faux pas. But then again, country xlubs are where faux pas go to retire. My cat showed his disapproval by photobombing the pictures. Cats are so puritanical.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I can't see what the faux pas is here, so you'll have to point it out. It looks like an entirely reasonable outfit for a country club. Love the puffed pocket square.



Dieu et les Dames said:


> Headed to the Pensacola Symphony Orchestra tonight
> BB DJ, shawl collar and no darts, among other details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured: a blonde :icon_smile_big:


Awesome. I like the choice of pumps, which few men wear now. I would try to lengthen your sleeves a bit if possible, as they look on the short side. Most importantly though, where is your pocket square? They're practically required for black tie! 

Hope you had fun, let us know how it was.


----------



## Fading Fast

SVB, you have a great sense of personal style and dressed up or down you look very natural in your clothes - better than a model because, most of the time, models look staged. You, on the other hand, look great, comfortable and natural in your clothes. I try to do what you do, but you succeed at it. Keep posting.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I am a fella Buckeye living here in Dallas.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Other than the pants needing to be shortened and slimmed a little in the the inseams.



FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> SC, Vintage JAB
> Pants, JAB - not too impressed by the cut but I fell for the buy one get two free deal
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, JAB
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in Cordovan Shell


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> Barbour 'n Brooks


Duck call in one pocket and a pipe in the other? :cool2:


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> I can't see what the faux pas is here, so you'll have to point it out. It looks like an entirely reasonable outfit for a country club. Love the puffed pocket square.


BD collar after 6 pm, burgundy shoes after 6 pm, white cat after Labor Day, the list just goes on and on.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Jovan said:


> Awesome. I like the choice of pumps, which few men wear now. I would try to lengthen your sleeves a bit if possible, as they look on the short side. Most importantly though, where is your pocket square? They're practically required for black tie!
> 
> Hope you had fun, let us know how it was.


Thank you. I will have the sleeves let out before NYE and add a pressed white square. It was a fun affair, and my first time at the orchestra so I tried to just enjoy the music and company.


----------



## Pentheos

L-feld said:


> BD collar after 6 pm, burgundy shoes after 6 pm, white cat after Labor Day, the list just goes on and on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


What's wrong with white cats after Labor Day?


----------



## Muslim Trad

stcolumba said:


> This is especially nice.





FiscalDean said:


> Agreed and welcome.


Thank you, gentlemen!

That's and inspiring look, Roycru.



Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, ecru BD shirt, and tie, J. Crew sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Lombards&#8230;&#8230;.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage BB trench coat (thrifted)
Vintage 3/2 Southwick gray pinstripe suit (thrifted)
Vintage JPress "Beaufort Knot" tie (thrifted)
BB shirt (recent purchase)
Johnston & Murphy wingtips (purchased years ago)


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Vintage BB trench coat (thrifted)
> Vintage 3/2 Southwick gray pinstripe suit (thrifted)
> Vintage JPress "Beaufort Knot" tie (thrifted)
> BB shirt (recent purchase)
> Johnston & Murphy wingtips (purchased years ago)


That sir, is a great looking suit.


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> That sir, is a great looking suit.


Thanks very much! Coming from you (the man with all the wonderful suits), that's high praise indeed.

That suit is one of my best thrifting finds to date.


----------



## L-feld

Pentheos said:


> What's wrong with white cats after Labor Day?


Have you never seen Serial Mom?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gamma68 - Very nice, sir.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage BB trench coat (thrifted)
> Vintage 3/2 Southwick gray pinstripe suit (thrifted)
> Vintage JPress "Beaufort Knot" tie (thrifted)
> BB shirt (recent purchase)
> Johnston & Murphy wingtips (purchased years ago)


Nicely done! Perhaps you can start a trend to bring back the proper length trench coat. These half, mini, length coats are seen everywhere are silly.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, OCBD and StC. It's great to receive positive feedback from you guys and FiscalDean.



> Nicely done! Perhaps you can start a trend to bring back the proper length trench coat. These half, mini, length coats are seen everywhere are silly.


I realized that this trench coat is long by today's standards, but only after I bought it and wore it. It's vintage, after all, so there was no conscious attempt to buck the current trend.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> BD collar after 6 pm, burgundy shoes after 6 pm, white cat after Labor Day, the list just goes on and on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Stop, in the name of arbitrary "rules"!











Dieu et les Dames said:


> Thank you. I will have the sleeves let out before NYE and add a pressed white square. It was a fun affair, and my first time at the orchestra so I tried to just enjoy the music and company.


Glad you had fun. I need to see when such events are around here.

A puffed silk pocket square can be fun too, don't forget.



stcolumba said:


> Nicely done! Perhaps you can start a trend to bring back the proper length trench coat. These half, mini, length coats are seen everywhere are silly.


----------



## williamson

gamma68 said:


> I realized that this trench coat is long by today's standards, but only after I bought it and wore it. I


This shows that fashion is the enemy of practicality.

Was it a wet day when you wore it? Especially since the disappearance of lightweight wool topcoats, a trench coat or other raincoat is often used instead when the weather is cool rather than cold on this wet island of Britain. Is this normal practice on your side of the Atlantic? Or is it considered odd to wear a raincoat when it's bright and sunny? (I might add that your coat is particularly good-looking.)


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, OCBD and StC. It's great to receive positive feedback from you guys and FiscalDean.
> 
> I realized that this trench coat is long by today's standards, but only after I bought it and wore it. It's vintage, after all, so there was no conscious attempt to buck the current trend.


Ah, but on a day with torrential rain, you will be the only man whose pant legs won't be soaked. Recently, in Toronto, I stopped in a trendy, neighborhood coffee shop filled with twenty-somethings. One young man came in wearing a trench just like yours. All the others gawked and asked "Where can I find a coat like this?" It just takes one good example to turn around an errant current trend.

Yesterday: Wool and flannel for a dreary, cold Sunday afternoon in November.


----------



## FiscalDean

williamson said:


> This shows that fashion is the enemy of practicality.
> 
> Was it a wet day when you wore it? Especially since the disappearance of lightweight wool topcoats, a trench coat or other raincoat is often used instead when the weather is cool rather than cold on this wet island of Britain. Is this normal practice on your side of the Atlantic? Or is it considered odd to wear a raincoat when it's bright and sunny? (I might add that your coat is particularly good-looking.)


I wear my trench coat every day until the high temp for the day is below 20F, then switch over to a wool topcoat.


----------



## gamma68

williamson said:


> This shows that fashion is the enemy of practicality.
> 
> Was it a wet day when you wore it? Especially since the disappearance of lightweight wool topcoats, a trench coat or other raincoat is often used instead when the weather is cool rather than cold on this wet island of Britain. Is this normal practice on your side of the Atlantic? Or is it considered odd to wear a raincoat when it's bright and sunny? (I might add that your coat is particularly good-looking.)


Thanks for your comment about the trench coat. It was indeed a wet, cool day. I'm new to trench coats, so I can't say what's "normal practice" here. But it has zip-out wool lining and a button-fastened wool collar, so in addition to protection from wet weather it also provides warmth.



> I wear my trench coat every day until the high temp for the day is below 20F, then switch over to a wool topcoat.


My thought exactly. I'll be looking for a Harris Tweed wool topcoat or overcoat for temps below freezing. I'm not sure this BB trench coat will suffice when it gets really cold.


----------



## HerrDavid

gamma68, those are two amazing finds. The suit has incredible shoulders and both pieces--suit and trench--look like they were built for you. Good show! Now go out an find a better knotting tie! 

I think the trench advice given so far is right. It's certainly normal in NY for men to sport trenches and single-breasted raincoats on clear (but cool) days. Just don't let in get _too_ cold or you might raise a few UHB eyebrows.


----------



## gamma68

HerrDavid said:


> gamma68, those are two amazing finds. The suit has incredible shoulders and both pieces--suit and trench--look like they were built for you. Good show! Now go out an find a better knotting tie!


I admit, I was disappointed in how this particular tie knotted.


----------



## adoucett

Here are a couple photos from the past few weeks. With the weather getting colder finally, I'm able to wear more comfortably a variety ofshirts/ties/jackets/sweaters that were not in my rotation during the weird heat wave we've been having in New England in the middle of Fall.

I've been experimenting with different V-Neck sweaters recently as up until now I haven't needed to break out the _really_ warm stuff.

Inside of a GANT blazer I'm rather fond of

Another Talbott Repp

Went for a "Halloween" look last Thursday with a lot of orange and green.

This photo is included just for fun, but surely there must be something _trad _about the Olympic Torch! 
Pictured here at the 2013 Head of the Charles Regatta in Boston/Cambridge, MA


----------



## Fading Fast

Really like the top v-neck with the navy and white band - well done.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> Ah, but on a day with torrential rain, you will be the only man whose pant legs won't be soaked. Recently, in Toronto, I stopped in a trendy, neighborhood coffee shop filled with twenty-somethings. One young man came in wearing a trench just like yours. All the others gawked and asked "Where can I find a coat like this?" It just takes one good example to turn around an errant current trend.
> 
> Yesterday: Wool and flannel for a *dreary, cold Sunday* afternoon in November.


Yeah, I can see how Sunday would've been dreary for a Wolverine ... but you still came up with your usual excellent look.

You're spot on, stcolumba, regarding the length of trench coats. Never understood the appeal of a coat that left most of the leg uncovered.


----------



## stcolumba

I admit that I am prejudiced for any shirt with a flap pocket, any knit tie, anything wool, anything tweed, and anything by JS Bach.

Shirt: Outlier Clothing Brooklyn
Tie and socks: Brooks Bros
Trouser: Epaulet Walt
Shoes: AE Aberdeen
Music: "Herr Gott, dich loben wir" - JS Bach


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba;1466215[IMG said:


> https://24.media.tumblr.com/a9ea38e08a93a5bc4556a0e50c28a23c/tumblr_mvr846bL7S1s66llzo3_1280.jpg[/IMG]


St. Columbia, I really like that tweed jacket. It's a sort of mossy slate green herringbone, right? Any details on it?


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Here are a couple photos from the past few weeks. With the weather getting colder finally, I'm able to wear more comfortably a variety ofshirts/ties/jackets/sweaters that were not in my rotation during the weird heat wave we've been having in New England in the middle of Fall.
> 
> I've been experimenting with different V-Neck sweaters recently as up until now I haven't needed to break out the _really_ warm stuff.
> 
> Inside of a GANT blazer I'm rather fond of
> 
> Another Talbott Repp
> 
> Went for a "Halloween" look last Thursday with a lot of orange and green.
> 
> This photo is included just for fun, but surely there must be something _trad _about the Olympic Torch!
> Pictured here at the 2013 Head of the Charles Regatta in Boston/Cambridge, MA


All top notch looking outfits. Especially, I like the V-neck sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

MaxBuck said:


> Yeah, I can see how Sunday would've been dreary for a Wolverine ... but you still came up with your usual excellent look.
> 
> You're spot on, stcolumba, regarding the length of trench coats. Never understood the appeal of a coat that left most of the leg uncovered.


:icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> St. Columbia, I really like that tweed jacket. It's a sort of mossy slate green herringbone, right? Any details on it?


That is a good description of the color. It is a mtm coat by a local tailor. The cloth is by Lanificio di Pray.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> That is a good description of the color. It is a mtm coat by a local tailor. The cloth is by Lanificio di Pray.


It's a magnificent color. I rather suspected it wasn't OTR, it seems to fit much too well for that.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Barbour Gamefair
O'connell's Harris Tweed
LE Hyde Park
BB wool tie
Bill's M2 Cavalry Twill
O'connell's Brugundy Surcingle
Alden Alpine Grain Chukkas


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9205
> View attachment 9206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admit that I am prejudiced for any shirt with a flap pocket, any knit tie, anything wool, anything tweed, and anything by JS Bach.
> 
> Shirt: Outlier Clothing Brooklyn
> Tie and socks: Brooks Bros
> Trouser: Epaulet Walt
> Shoes: AE Aberdeen
> Music: "Herr Gott, dich loben wir" - JS Bach


Really, really well done. If there is such a thing as modern traditional, you nailed it. Whose jacket is it (the fit is perfect)? And I love the pants (and the pants, socks, shoes together - excellent).


----------



## leisureclass

Welcome Muslim Trad, all your posts so far have been fantastic.

Gamma, I love the suit and the trench, but you might conisder varying the sizes of your patterns slightly when mixing and matching. Something like St Charles Ave's lovely uni-stripe, emblematic, herringbone combination. Otherwise it's all, great classic stuff.


----------



## L-feld

Muslim Trad said:


> Barbour Gamefair
> O'connell's Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> BB wool tie
> Bill's M2 Cavalry Twill
> O'connell's Brugundy Surcingle
> Alden Alpine Grain Chukkas


How do you like your Bills Calvalry Twills? Are they sufficiently warm for this time of the year in our neck of the woods? That jacket is a real winner, btw.


----------



## Spin Evans

Muslim Trad said:


> Barbour Gamefair
> O'connell's Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> BB wool tie
> Bill's M2 Cavalry Twill
> O'connell's Brugundy Surcingle
> Alden Alpine Grain Chukkas


I love everything here, but especially that tie! Is it a wool/silk blend? I can't stand how my all-wool ties knot, but yours seems perfect.


----------



## Muslim Trad

L-feld said:


> How do you like your Bills Calvalry Twills? Are they sufficiently warm for this time of the year in our neck of the woods? That jacket is a real winner, btw.


They're not as warm as I had anticipated. I think I was hoping for something just a little lighter than the Orvis whipcords I used to have. But, the whole rig served me well in the frigid pre-dawn hours this morning. In addition to being the best fitting jacket I've ever owned the Harris Tweed is quite warm. Budget permitting, I'll be purchasing all of my non-thrifted jackets from O'connell's in the future.



Spin Evans said:


> I love everything here, but especially that tie! Is it a wool/silk blend? I can't stand how my all-wool ties knot, but yours seems perfect.


The tie is a blend: 80% wool/20% silk. The maker certainly matters. The vintage Talbott and BB wool ties I own seem to knot the best.

Thanks, folks.


----------



## Muslim Trad

leisureclass said:


> Welcome Muslim Trad, all your posts so far have been fantastic.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Jovan

I'll have to echo the others. You've made a strong entrance into this thread.


----------



## stcolumba

Thank you for the kind words. The coat is mtm by a local tailor, Alexander Clothier. Alex has created his own silhouette; the coat is cut in Montreal. I am a 39 S; it is difficult to find otr coats that fit. Just today, I took four suits to the charity thrift store. The suits, alas, no longer fit as they are now too big for me. A few years back, I became serious about physical fitness, and this has meant slowly getting a new wardrobe.


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9206
> 
> 
> I admit that I am prejudiced for any shirt with a flap pocket, any knit tie, anything wool, anything tweed, and anything by JS Bach.


Agree with the above. Great pants, too.


----------



## Reuben

Today: Hickey Freeman jacket, Brooks OCBD, T&A bow tie, Peter Millar chinos and Bostonian shell LWB.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Today: Hickey Freeman jacket, Brooks OCBD, T&A bow tie, Peter Millar chinos and Bostonian shell LWB.


That bow tie looks terrific.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Rueben - Nice jacket. I always hope to find a pattern like that while thrifting.

STC - I love those epaulet trousers. I would love to try a pair, but they are just out of my price range.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks STC and OCBD. I picked up a handful of Turnbull and Asser bow ties second hand, and they definitely tie better than any other bow I own. The jacket is a recent thrift acquisition as well, just found it Thursday. I love the rainbow flecks scattered throughout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orgetorix

Borrelli
BB
Drakes
PRL
Antonio Maurizi


----------



## stcolumba

A new acquisition arrived in today's mail. Now, I need to go shopping for ties. Any suggestions?
Tweed is by Reid & Taylor (Scotland)

*Org*: Today's pocket square is a dandy! Nice!

*OCBD*: Liking the crewneck sweater with blazer look. Regarding Epaulet trousers, they ARE pricey! About 3-4 years ago, I purchased three pair when they were slightly reduced in price. They cost much more, today. I feel it was a good investment. These trousers are built like battleships. I expect them to last me until I die.


----------



## thegovteach

Muslim Trad said:


> Barbour Gamefair
> O'connell's Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> BB wool tie
> Bill's M2 Cavalry Twill
> O'connell's Brugundy Surcingle
> Alden Alpine Grain Chukkas


Without a doubt a home run....great look sir, great look!


----------



## Tilton

Muslim Trad said:


> Barbour Gamefair
> O'connell's Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> BB wool tie
> Bill's M2 Cavalry Twill
> O'connell's Brugundy Surcingle
> Alden Alpine Grain Chukkas


Absolutely nailed it.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Jovan said:


> I'll have to echo the others. You've made a strong entrance into this thread.





thegovteach said:


> Without a doubt a home run....great look sir, great look!





Tilton said:


> Absolutely nailed it.


Thank you, gentlemen.

I'm happy everything is working. After three years of teaching at a school for troubled kids that required regular physical interventions in the class room and, therefore, a more rugged wardrobe, I'm now at a small private school with a standard of dress that better suits the teaching of History. Before that I spent five years employed at institutions where the "trad" was more turbans than tweed jackets. In recent months I've been rebuilding my wardrobe from college remnants and a few new acquisitions.

Reuben and stcolumba - Great jackets!

OCBD- I like the sweater. I hesitate to wear sweaters under my navy blazer but this is a convincing look.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Today:
Southwick Harris Tweed
LE Hyde Park
Boggi wool tie
J Crew chinos
Eastland Falmouths


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Muslim Trad, the sweater was for utility only (or mostly :tongue2. I removed when it got warmer. It hit 60 today. The weather is all over the place.

STC - Thank you. I migth have to beg Epaulet for a pair to review!


----------



## Reuben

Muslim Trad said:


> Today:
> Southwick Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> Boggi wool tie
> J Crew chinos
> Eastland Falmouths


I'm going to have to say the exact same thing to you: excellent jacket. Southwick may be my favorite manufacturer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegovteach

Muslim Trad said:


> Today:
> Southwick Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> Boggi wool tie
> J Crew chinos
> Eastland Falmouths


another excellent look...and you're wearing history teacher shoes, the Falmouths.  ( Spent most of my life wearing similar shoes teaching history/government in high school. )


----------



## sskim3

Chilly in NYC. Dressed appropriately.

First time pulling off the wool sweater and Talbott tie. 

Wish I didn't take in the waist on the jacket for a more comfortable fit, but it wasn't too bad at all.


----------



## Reuben

Viyella sweater, BB buttondown, Talbott silk/wool emblematic, Peter Millar khakis, and Cordwainer Wright shell LWB:


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

I finally found at least a semi-decent cord coat at the thrift store. I feel like Dustin Hoffman in _The Graduate_. :{)

Coat: Haggar
Shirt: Lands End
Tie: BB
Pants: JCP


----------



## L-feld

Fancy that, I'm wearing corduroy too! Truly the fabric of kings.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9217
> View attachment 9218
> 
> 
> A new acquisition arrived in today's mail. Now, I need to go shopping for ties. Any suggestions?
> Tweed is by Reid & Taylor (Scotland)
> 
> *Org*: Today's pocket square is a dandy! Nice!
> 
> *OCBD*: Liking the crewneck sweater with blazer look. Regarding Epaulet trousers, they ARE pricey! About 3-4 years ago, I purchased three pair when they were slightly reduced in price. They cost much more, today. I feel it was a good investment. These trousers are built like battleships. I expect them to last me until I die.


Stc, congrats on the new jacket, I really like it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Muslim Trad said:


> Today:
> Southwick Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> Boggi wool tie
> J Crew chinos
> Eastland Falmouths


Another excellent look, very nice jacket. I'll have to echo the comments of others, Southwick is certainly among the top manufacturers.


----------



## FiscalDean

Monday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, the Brethren
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Some great looks.

Muslim Trad, you can obviously put together a great pile of clothes -- but that pen in the shirt pocket shows that you know how to _wear_ them, too, if that makes sense.

sskim, it looks a little sloppy to wear your shirt open with a tie. You may have to relegate that shirt to casual wear. Your tie knot is also a bit much, but the rest is pretty nice.

FiscalDean, I like the herringbone with the tattersall.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth...

BB sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
JPress wool tie
LE chinos
AE Sanford




























BB tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Saks Ancient Madder
BB khakis


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Note to self;

Time to bust out the paisley!!


----------



## Anthony Charton

I haven't had much time to comment lately, but the contributions have been great. 

CMDC, I love the jacket and shoes.
Muslim Trad: let me echo the others: your outfits have been very strong.


----------



## loarbmhs

What color is your jacket?


Orgetorix said:


> Borrelli
> BB
> Drakes
> PRL
> Antonio Maurizi


----------



## Muslim Trad

thegovteach- I’m honored to have the approval of a veteran. Some of my new students have recently said that I really “look” like a teacher.

Colonel Ichabod and L-feld: I think I need more corduroy!

FiscalDean- Thank you. My two Southwick jackets are becoming weekly workhorses. The herringbone looks great by the way.

Youthful Repp-robate- Thank you and I think I do understand. I always carry a Black Pilot Precise V5 and a Moleskine notebook in my front pocket. They’ve been the most consistent elements of my wardrobe since my undergrad fieldwork in India. I feel under dressed without them. Teaching offers a veil of utilitarianism but I’ll still reach for them on weekends and holidays.

CMDC- Great all around but I love the J Press tie.

Anthony Charton – Thank you!


----------



## Muslim Trad

New J Press vest under Samuelsohn Houndstooth.


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Two days worth...
> 
> BB sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> JPress wool tie
> LE chinos
> AE Sanford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Saks Ancient Madder
> BB khakis


This should be on the cover of a men's style book or magazine. Patterns, color, and fabric are all a delight.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC and MuslimTrad, some great looks. 

MuslimTrad, thank you for the comment on the herringbone.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American - my first purchase from them in 1984
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Tino Cosma
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Orgetorix

loarbmhs said:


> What color is your jacket?


Navy.


----------



## svb

SNS Herning sweater
Epaulet blue OCBD
RRL officer chinos
Loake Kensingtons


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## loarbmhs

Your outfit is fabulous. Well done!



loarbmhs said:


> What color is your jacket?


----------



## svb

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Wow, this looks way better than your usual. The colors are really great, and the different location and more casual pose are a huge help. You should really take all your photos wherever this is from now on.

Also I've noticed you wear faded khaki chinos a lot, which I think tend to wash out the overall color palette of your fits, but the darker cords here add a nice punch that keeps up with the rest of the pieces.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Wow!! The color combination is brilliant, *OCBD*!


----------



## CMDC

JPress sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
PRL repp
LLB flannels
Alden shell captoes


----------



## marksantos270

This is my first attempt at this, so feedback is more than welcome.

Vintage Harris Tweed 
Club Monaco OCBD
Vintage Givenchy Tie
J Crew Slacks
Cole Haan Tassel Loafers (Pre-Nike)
PRL Golf Pattern Socks


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: While I agree with SVB that it is fun to see you in a bolder pair of cords, the chinos are classics, you wear them well and I want to see the result of your perfect-chino search, so keep chinos in the rotation. Also, my favorite background shot is the one with the two-tower, pre-war apartment building (my guess) that is read brick with a stone base, stone cornice and verdigris roof - gorgeous architecture. Also today's jacket is fantastic and looks vintage owing to the texture, pattern and color - is it?

stcolumba: You are the Upr Crust of trad dressing. Your outfits are classic, but you bring an individual style to them that makes them spark and the tailoring is spot on. I love that sweater in your last post, but have been too cheap to pay the York Street price, especially since I want a grey Shaggy Dog first as I know I will wear that one more (and have been too cheap to buy that one yet either).

Muslim Trad: Your posts have been a great addition to the thread. You have a very strong sense of traditional attire - it echoes back to the Ivy Period - but looks fresh on you. Welcome and kudos.


----------



## Fading Fast

marksantos270: Welcome. Great first post. I love the jacket. Funny about the pre-Nike Cole Hann comment as a friend of mine used to be a senior creative director at Cole Hann and just today we were talking about how the company has never been the same - the tradition, quality and vintage feel are gone - since Nike. My only feedback, since requested, is that the tie needs a dimple and the collar is too short so you don't get any "roll" out of it. OCBD - on his blog - has a great explanation of collar rolls in oxford cloth button downs. Again though, great outfit overall, it would just pop a bit more if the tie and collar worked a bit better.


----------



## adoucett

*CMDC-* Love the tie/jacket combo! The houndstooth plays nicely with the repp


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


That jacket. Wow.


----------



## FiscalDean

OCBBD and CMDC, great jackets


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Rutland


This is the perfect tie to pair up with the pinstripes. It really "pops".


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday:


----------



## Fading Fast

Orgetorix: It's a small detail, but one you got right and that makes a big difference. By having the sweater's waist band positioned so that a small amount of the sweater billows over the waist band looks natural and comfortable versus the way I've seen it shown in the catalogue - with the waist band pulled down as far as possible so that the line of the sweater is completely flat agains the body. That ever slight billowing out improves the line, subtly hints at the waist and natural shape of the body and, as mentioned, seems more natural and comfortable to my eye. Great sweater and nice job wearing it better than shown in the catalogue (if memory serves).


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 undarted charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed jacket (eBay)
BB must-iron university stripe OCBD (new purchase)
Vintage mohair/wool "Heathernit" tie by Rooster (eBay)
Lands' End kahkis (new purchase)
Sebago penny loafers (thrifted)


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 undarted charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed jacket (eBay)
> BB must-iron university stripe OCBD (new purchase)
> Vintage mohair/wool "Heathernit" tie by Rooster (eBay)
> Lands' End kahkis (new purchase)
> Sebago penny loafers (thrifted)


ooOOooo I am really digging the charcoal jacket. Great find man! I am quite jealous.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> ooOOooo I am really digging the charcoal jacket. Great find man! I am quite jealous.


Thank you, sir. This was the first time I wore it after obtaining it. I really dig it. I posted more photos of this jacket in another thread if you're interested in checking it out further: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...rite-Harris-Tweed-items&p=1462094#post1462094


----------



## svb

Epaulet navy hopsack blazer
Uniqlo merino turtleneck
Epaulet pants
Carmina Salingers


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 undarted charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed jacket (eBay)
> BB must-iron university stripe OCBD (new purchase)
> Vintage mohair/wool "Heathernit" tie by Rooster (eBay)
> Lands' End kahkis (new purchase)
> Sebago penny loafers (thrifted)


Fantastic tie, *Gamma*!


----------



## stcolumba

Friday and no time for a proper lunch.

Tweed, JPress, Brooks Bros, Clif Bar

It snowed, last night. Ugh! There are still leaves on trees!


----------



## jimw

Very nice tie - all of it, really. I like the cut of your jib, Gamma.



gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 undarted charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed jacket (eBay)
> BB must-iron university stripe OCBD (new purchase)
> Vintage mohair/wool "Heathernit" tie by Rooster (eBay)
> Lands' End kahkis (new purchase)
> Sebago penny loafers (thrifted)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks everyone. I appreciate the kind words. SVB, it is nice to hear you speak (or read you type). You know what I mean, lol.

Gamma - Great SC.


----------



## thegovteach

Orgetorix said:


> Yesterday:


i
I love the green / blue look....


----------



## Jovan

Great looks, everyone. Org, is that the Gatsby sweater?


----------



## Tilton

svb said:


> Epaulet navy hopsack blazer
> Uniqlo merino turtleneck
> Epaulet pants
> Carmina Salingers


We were talking about the mod look in another thread - this is exactly what I imagine. I'd try to pull it off, but I'm not slim, so turtlenecks look a bit too Hemingway-esque on me.


----------



## tonyanthony1970

I have no idea why the photos posted in this manner. I am long time lurker. Plus I don't like taking photos of myself. But I said might as well.

Royal Jackson Raw Denim Jeans (Mine)
John Nordstrom Signature 100% Sea Island Cotton Multi Color Stripe F/C (Mine)
Robert Talbott Rectangle Multi Colored Cuff Links
Gucci Tie (Thrifted)
Vintage Nunn Bush Wingtip (Made in USA) Tassel Loafers (Thrifted)
Alexandre Savile Row Single Button Dual Vent Sport Coat (ebay brand new)
Daniel Cremiuex Floral Pocket Square (Mine)

Photos priceless for my kids.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> This is the perfect tie to pair up with the pinstripes. It really "pops".


Thank you, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9253
> 
> 
> View attachment 9259
> 
> Friday and no time for a proper lunch.
> 
> Tweed, JPress, Brooks Bros, Clif Bar
> 
> It snowed, last night. Ugh! There are still leaves on trees!


Great looking SC, who is the maker?

When I took the dogs out this morning, I stepped into about an inch of the white stuff. Note to self, I really need to take the pier in this weekend.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Great looking SC, who is the maker?
> 
> When I took the dogs out this morning, I stepped into about an inch of the white stuff. Note to self, I really need to take the pier in this weekend.


Thanks! This peacoat is a Sterlingwear Mil-Spec. I have two peacoats; this one and a 1955 vintage coat (which must have never been worn or else the sailor was an office clerk.) The Sterlingwear has more room in the shoulders which is more comfortable for wearing a thick sweater underneath. The wool on the vintage is smoother (kersey wool) and is more slim cut.


----------



## gamma68

Circa early 1960s Alexandre true 3-button Harris Tweed, single button cuffs. All buttons are leather with leather shanks. Lovely colors that are hard to capture from a short distance in lousy lighting, but show up beautifully in direct sunlight and close-ups with flash. Nice maroon/black striped "Milium" lining, too!

BB shirt and makers tie
Lands' End khakis


----------



## Barnavelt

So today was a bit of a big day for yours truly from a sartorial standpoint. Last year I was fortunate enough to purchase from a fellow forum member an amazing tweed three piece suit made by Umberto the Tailor in Connecticut. It was one of three beautiful tweeds this most esteemed member had thrifted, and after alterations I posted on WAYWT in what I believe was my first post to this thread.

Extremely satisfied with my purchase, it did not occur to me that the other two tweeds would become available until about a month ago when I was given the opportunity to acquire the other two, again from the same generous member. (Thanks catside!!)

Anyway, they arrived, they were beautiful, they travelled to my dry cleaner and today, as it was beautiful and sunny, my wife and I were able to take some pictures. Apologies for all the big pics.

The first is a J.Press Irish tweed two piece with jacket and waistcoat. As it was explained to me this rig was likely not sold with pants but rather was meant to be worn with a substantial winter flannel or moleskin. The khaki Bill's moleskins were a birthday present this year from my wife. BB OCBD, Lands End tie, AE Kenwood loafers, Lock and Co. tweed cap. This cap is incredibly nice. It was purchased at Samuel Parker here in Baltimore.




When I held this next one in my hands I was really blown away. This is the Umberto three piece tweed suit made from Brora Tweed. Very substantial, tweedy as can be. The blue in the fabric is a great complement to the almost reddish geometric pattern. Trousers are lined. I just wish they had cuffs, which I may have added at some point. The sleeves are about .5 inches too short but with the working cuff buttons I most likely will leave it alone. I love this suit.


----------



## Anthony Charton

This is beautiful, beautiful tweed !


----------



## III

Lovely!


----------



## Ensiferous

^ The hunting has been good for you guys lately.


----------



## catside

Barnavelt said:


> So today was a bit of a big day for yours truly from a sartorial standpoint. Last year I was fortunate enough to purchase from a fellow forum member an amazing tweed three piece suit made by Umberto the Tailor in Connecticut. It was one of three beautiful tweeds this most esteemed member had thrifted, and after alterations I posted on WAYWT in what I believe was my first post to this thread.
> 
> Extremely satisfied with my purchase, it did not occur to me that the other two tweeds would become available until about a month ago when I was given the opportunity to acquire the other two, again from the same generous member. (Thanks catside!!)
> 
> Anyway, they arrived, they were beautiful, they travelled to my dry cleaner and today, as it was beautiful and sunny, my wife and I were able to take some pictures. Apologies for all the big pics.
> 
> The first is a J.Press Irish tweed two piece with jacket and waistcoat. As it was explained to me this rig was likely not sold with pants but rather was meant to be worn with a substantial winter flannel or moleskin. The khaki Bill's moleskins were a birthday present this year from my wife. BB OCBD, Lands End tie, AE Kenwood loafers, Lock and Co. tweed cap. This cap is incredibly nice. It was purchased at Samuel Parker here in Baltimore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I held this next one in my hands I was really blown away. This is the Umberto three piece tweed suit made from Brora Tweed. Very substantial, tweedy as can be. The blue in the fabric is a great complement to the almost reddish geometric pattern. Trousers are lined. I just wish they had cuffs, which I may have added at some point. The sleeves are about .5 inches too short but with the working cuff buttons I most likely will leave it alone. I love this suit.


Amazing fit. I am so glad. You make these look good my friend.


----------



## Billax

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 undarted charcoal herringbone Harris Tweed jacket (eBay)
> BB must-iron university stripe OCBD (new purchase)
> Vintage mohair/wool "Heathernit" tie by Rooster (eBay)
> Lands' End kahkis (new purchase)
> Sebago penny loafers (thrifted)


gamma68, you're an asset to the Ask Andy community. You have "the Look" down pat! It's a pleasure to view the pictures in your posts.


----------



## drlivingston

And I am loving Gamma's trad wall paper! :icon_smile:


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


> gamma68, you're an asset to the Ask Andy community. You have "the Look" down pat! It's a pleasure to view the pictures in your posts.


Thanks very much for your kind words. I'm still working on achieving a desired "look" and learning a lot from all the other posts by the great forum members here.


----------



## gamma68

drlivingston said:


> And I am loving Gamma's trad wall paper! :icon_smile:


Thanks, sir. Can't take credit for the toile, since it was here when we moved in. But it does depict hunting scenes!


----------



## Muslim Trad

Fading Fast said:


> Muslim Trad: Your posts have been a great addition to the thread. You have a very strong sense of traditional attire - it echoes back to the Ivy Period - but looks fresh on you. Welcome and kudos.


Very generous. Thank you, Fading Fast. I have learned much from the veterans of this thread.

Ensiferous - I recently saw that very BB tie on ebay but hesitated thinking the texture was overwhelming. Seeing you where it so well I now regret not picking it up.

gamma68 - both Harris Tweeds look great.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Friday:
Samuelsohn Blazer
LE Hyde Park
BB Vest
BB Wool tie



On the road this weekend (not actually driving in the pic):

Barbour Donegal Aran sweater
Barbour Crieff tweed cap 
Levis
Eastland Falmouths


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> https://s1071.photobucket.com/user/Ensiferous/media/PB093747_zpsbf21b9b7.jpg.html


This is a great look. I really enjoy your posts, sir. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## gamma68

Muslim Trad said:


> Friday:
> Samuelsohn Blazer
> LE Hyde Park
> BB Vest
> BB Wool tie
> 
> On the road this weekend (not actually driving in the pic):
> 
> Barbour Donegal Aran sweater
> Barbour Crieff tweed cap
> Levis
> Eastland Falmouths


That's a killer sweater, love it!


----------



## sporto55

*Jacket*

Nice contrast in colors]

Circa early 1960s Alexandre true 3-button Harris Tweed, single button cuffs. All buttons are leather with leather shanks. Lovely colors that are hard to capture from a short distance in lousy lighting, but show up beautifully in direct sunlight and close-ups with flash. Nice maroon/black striped "Milium" lining, too!

BB shirt and makers tie
Lands' End khakis[/QUOTE]


----------



## sporto55

I like the color of the sweater.


----------



## sporto55

*Tie*

Excellent tie.


----------



## sporto55

I have never seen a crew neck worn with a jacket without a shirt. The colors do not compliment each other.


----------



## sporto55

Those summer days are gone. It looks like it is time for the heavy clothes.


----------



## sporto55

Nice Lauren V Neck Sweater. Looks like your camera shot a little bright.


----------



## sporto55

Nice Blue Crew Neck.


----------



## Fading Fast

Muslim Trad - very nice sweater, that's one that only becomes better over time.


----------



## williamson

gamma68 said:


> Circa early 1960s Alexandre true 3-button Harris Tweed, single button cuffs. All buttons are leather with leather shanks. Lovely colors that are hard to capture from a short distance in lousy lighting, but show up beautifully in direct sunlight and close-ups with flash. Nice maroon/black striped "Milium" lining, too!


The worth of the products sold by Alexandre, Montague Burton and John Collier in Britain at this time is perhaps only now being truly recognised.
In the 1960s quite a lot of dark coloured tweed sports jackets were made, but most were charcoal (see the thread on this). 
The colours on this one are wonderful - far more interesting. Milium lining is typical of the period as well. I very much prefer the 3-button style - to me the shape of this jacket is perfect.


----------



## Barnavelt

Muslim Trad - I agree very nice sweater. I also have an Aran in natural with flecks of darker wool throughout. I love the sweater but the prior owner was of greater girth than myself and so it is a bit stretched and good only for casual wear around the house. Love the cap; the only Barbour caps I've seen have been in waxed cotton but that one is a beauty. Was it made in the UK?


----------



## stcolumba

Keeping faith on a Sunday morning in spite of yesterday's score: Nebraska 17; Michigan 13.

*Gamma: * Amazing coats!


----------



## Acme

sporto55 said:


> Circa early 1960s Alexandre true 3-button Harris Tweed, single button cuffs. All buttons are leather with leather shanks. Lovely colors that are hard to capture from a short distance in lousy lighting, but show up beautifully in direct sunlight and close-ups with flash. Nice maroon/black striped "Milium" lining, too!


That's a beautiful jacket.


----------



## Muslim Trad

gamma68 said:


> That's a killer sweater, love it!





sporto55 said:


> I like the color of the sweater.





Fading Fast said:


> Muslim Trad - very nice sweater, that's one that only becomes better over time.





Barnavelt said:


> Muslim Trad - I agree very nice sweater.


Thanks, folks. The sweater is one of the oldest garments in my closet that isn't thrifted. I've been wearing it every fall and winter for over a decade: hiking, camping, five years of commuting across NYC. It certainly continues to improve with age and seems indestructible in the face of my abuse of it.



Barnavelt said:


> Love the cap; the only Barbour caps I've seen have been in waxed cotton but that one is a beauty. Was it made in the UK?


Barbour always has a few tweed caps in production in different fabrics and shapes. All were still made in the UK when I last checked. They change fabric patterns every season and discontinued patterns are often available online at a fair discount. I love the cap. It's well made and considerably more durable than any other I have owned. The sizing is strange. Mine is sized XXL/ 61 cm but has always felt smaller.


----------



## Orgetorix

Fading Fast said:


> Orgetorix: It's a small detail, but one you got right and that makes a big difference. By having the sweater's waist band positioned so that a small amount of the sweater billows over the waist band looks natural and comfortable versus the way I've seen it shown in the catalogue - with the waist band pulled down as far as possible so that the line of the sweater is completely flat agains the body. That ever slight billowing out improves the line, subtly hints at the waist and natural shape of the body and, as mentioned, seems more natural and comfortable to my eye. Great sweater and nice job wearing it better than shown in the catalogue (if memory serves).





thegovteach said:


> i
> I love the green / blue look....





Jovan said:


> Great looks, everyone. Org, is that the Gatsby sweater?


Thanks, guys. Yes, it is the Gatsby sweater.


----------



## Orgetorix

Here's today, with VFW Buddy Poppy in honor of Veterans Day.
























Thanks to Tom Buchanan for the suggestion of AE Cordovan Care Cream, which darkened up my LHS enough to moderate the two-tone effect, and also gave them a nice shine.


----------



## Dave

Muslim Trad said:


> Friday:
> Samuelsohn Blazer
> LE Hyde Park
> BB Vest
> BB Wool tie
> 
> On the road this weekend (not actually driving in the pic):
> 
> Barbour Donegal Aran sweater
> Barbour Crieff tweed cap
> Levis
> Eastland Falmouths


Hey Muslim Trad, you gotta be sure to include pics of the Falmouths next time so we can see which color they are and also if you're wearing cool socks with them!


----------



## stcolumba

Jacket: Stafford Harris Tweed
Shirt, tie, socks, trousers: Brooks Bros
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Jacket: Stafford Harris Tweed
> Shirt, tie, socks, trousers: Brooks Bros
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds


That new Harris Tweed you picked up looks great! Mine should arrive via UPS tomorrow.


----------



## Pappa

Orgetorix said:


> Here's today, with VFW Buddy Poppy in honor of Veterans Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tom Buchanan for the suggestion of AE Cordovan Care Cream, which darkened up my LHS enough to moderate the two-tone effect, and also gave them a nice shine.


Org----

Great look and you look very relaxed!


----------



## Barnavelt

stcolumbia; how do you find the shoulders on the HT jacket?


----------



## Barnavelt

Orgetorix; I love that tie. Can you tell us anything more about it?


----------



## stcolumba

Barnavelt said:


> stcolumbia; how do you find the shoulders on the HT jacket?












Here is a picture that shows how the shoulders fit. For me, there is ample room; the back of collar and shoulder lie clean and neat.


----------



## Reuben

Breaking out the southwick tweed suit again:






























Suit: Southwick for Arthur Adler
Shirt: Andover from Wacolo on the exchange
Tie: BB 50/50 wool/silk
Braces: Trafalgar
Shoes: Florsheim shell PTB
Pocket Square: definitely not a napkin.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Breaking out the southwick tweed suit again:
> 
> Suit: Southwick for Arthur Adler
> Shirt: Andover from Wacolo on the exchange
> Tie: BB 50/50 wool/silk
> Braces: Trafalgar
> Shoes: Florsheim shell PTB
> Pocket Square: definitely not a napkin.


I love those crazy braces. Braces ought to be fun, and these certainly are! Nice post!


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Ben Silver
> Shoes, AE Park Ave


You are very daring to wear this tie! It looks great on you.


----------



## FiscalDean

Pappa said:


> Org----
> 
> Great look and you look very relaxed!


+1, I have to agree. This is a great look org.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> You are very daring to wear this tie! It looks great on you.


Stc, thank you. However, I'd have to say you're the daring one. Pairing plaid pants with that jacket is pretty daring but you do pull it off quite nicely.


----------



## sskim3

First time busting out the vintage donegal tweed overcoat from Rothman Brothers. I really like it and it is very warm. Unfortunately, the girlfriend thinks I look like an old man. Thoughts on fit?

I realize the pic was blurry so here is a closer look at fabric.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

One positive thing about these smaller collars is that they hold up a bow tie well.

Tie and Blazer: Thrifted, Blazer Palm Beach

Shirt and Pants: JCP

*I apologize for the quality of the picture.


----------



## Jovan

Ichabod, great lapel pin! Do you have a better picture of it that I could use on my blog?

The chambray pocket square is a nice touch.


----------



## Troglodyte

Orgetorix said:


> Here's today, with VFW Buddy Poppy in honor of Veterans Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to Tom Buchanan for the suggestion of AE Cordovan Care Cream, which darkened up my LHS enough to moderate the two-tone effect, and also gave them a nice shine.


It feels heretical to ask, but how did you use the cream? The results are exceptional.

Best,
Trog


----------



## Orgetorix

Pappa said:


> Org----
> 
> Great look and you look very relaxed!





FiscalDean said:


> +1, I have to agree. This is a great look org.


Thanks, guys. I've decided not to be as concerned anymore about doing the robo-pose to show off my clothes' fit, and just do what feels natural for pictures.



Barnavelt said:


> Orgetorix; I love that tie. Can you tell us anything more about it?


Thanks. It's from The Tie Bar. I only see the skinny version available at the moment, but it's this navy/red/gray "Big Wool Stripe":



Troglodyte said:


> It feels heretical to ask, but how did you use the cream? The results are exceptional.
> 
> Best,
> Trog


Applied it with a rag, let it sit for 10 minutes, then brushed. It was super easy!


----------



## adoucett

Today:

Chilly and windy morning in MA. What do you think of the grey/blue combo? It was kind of a gloomy day out so I found it fitting but I wasn't sure if these colors actually worked together.

Wearing:

Land's End pinpoint oxford
PRL wool sweater
J.Press "Burlington Knot" tie
3/2 sack made by Oakloom
Chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> Chilly and windy morning in MA. What do you think of the grey/blue combo? It was kind of a gloomy day out so I found it fitting but I wasn't sure if these colors actually worked together.
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> Land's End pinpoint oxford
> PRL wool sweater
> J.Press "Burlington Knot" tie
> 3/2 sack made by Oakloom
> Chinos
> Weejuns


Gray and navy are unimpeachably correct together. I like this, though I shy away from gray sweaters because the _worst_ of the hand-me-downs I got from my cousins with school dress codes were the unbelievably chintzy Flynn & O'Hara sweaters, which I presume were a covert anti-smoking ploy -- there was enough acrylic in 'em some stray ash would likely cause melting.

Putting aside that unfair association, this works well. I'd say you should consider a square, because I think on men our age it sort of helps to "sell" that we're dressing the way we do by choice.


----------



## CMDC

Paul Stuart sc
Tyrwhitt shirt
M Bardelli cashmere tie
LLB flannels
Alden shell captoes



















Harris Tweed for BB sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
LE moleskins
Alden AWW


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, I was tired.

CMDC - Glad to see you posting consistently again!


----------



## Tilton

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> Chilly and windy morning in MA. What do you think of the grey/blue combo? It was kind of a gloomy day out so I found it fitting but I wasn't sure if these colors actually worked together.
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> Land's End pinpoint oxford
> PRL wool sweater
> J.Press "Burlington Knot" tie
> 3/2 sack made by Oakloom
> Chinos
> Weejuns


I think it is an excellent look. Indeed, I too am wearing a grey sweater and navy blazer today. However, the Blue Steel look requires the eyes to be much more open. Try practicing in the mirror - it took my several tries to master.


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> Chilly and windy morning in MA. What do you think of the grey/blue combo? It was kind of a gloomy day out so I found it fitting but I wasn't sure if these colors actually worked together.
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> Land's End pinpoint oxford
> PRL wool sweater
> J.Press "Burlington Knot" tie
> 3/2 sack made by Oakloom
> Chinos
> Weejuns


I would think this look is a classic one. Blue and gray certainly go together, and I like the tie. It's similar to a rig I posted a few weeks ago that seemed to elicit positive response: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...ad-What-are-you-Wearing&p=1461134#post1461134


----------



## L-feld

sskim3 said:


> First time busting out the vintage donegal tweed overcoat from Rothman Brothers. I really like it and it is very warm. Unfortunately, the girlfriend thinks I look like an old man.


You say that like it's a bad thing... :icon_smile_wink: I would trade the (handrolled?) cigarette for a cigar or pipe, though, just to complete the look.


----------



## sskim3

L-feld said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing... :icon_smile_wink: I would trade the (handrolled?) cigarette for a cigar or pipe, though, just to complete the look.


Unfortunately, not handrolled.... takes too much time. And a cigar and pipe take too long to smoke before the commute.


----------



## Shaver

sskim3 said:


> *Unfortunately, not handrolled.... takes too much time.* And a cigar and pipe take too long to smoke before the commute.


Practice my friend. I can roll a cigarette in seconds. In fact I once rolled a cigarette behind my back whilst in handcuffs... don't ask. :redface:

Anyway practice makes perfect.


----------



## sskim3

Shaver said:


> Practice my friend. I can roll a cigarette in seconds. In fact I once rolled a cigarette behind my back whilst in handcuffs... don't ask. :redface:
> 
> Anyway practice makes perfect.


How can you say something like that and NOT expect us to ask you questions?


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> Chilly and windy morning in MA. What do you think of the grey/blue combo? It was kind of a gloomy day out so I found it fitting but I wasn't sure if these colors actually worked together.
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> Land's End pinpoint oxford
> PRL wool sweater
> J.Press "Burlington Knot" tie
> 3/2 sack made by Oakloom
> Chinos
> Weejuns


Looks great! The blue and the grey are enhanced by that bright red tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Favorite things in life: Tweed and Bach (This is a more true realization of the colors on the coat that I wore yesterday.)









Today: A mid afternoon cuppa of Earl Grey.









Sweater: Black Sheep Ltd Very "sheepy"!


----------



## bigwordprof

Pendleton sport coat (really neat, with pleats on the back, suede elbow patches)
Hathaway ocbd
Beau Ties Ltd. of Vermont bird and bird dog bow
O'Connell's trousers
No-name socks
Peal for BB suede chukkas


----------



## gamma68

bigwordprof said:


> View attachment 9299
> View attachment 9300
> 
> 
> Pendleton sport coat (really neat, with pleats on the back, suede elbow patches)
> Hathaway ocbd
> Beau Ties Ltd. of Vermont bird and bird dog bow
> O'Connell's trousers
> No-name socks
> Peal for BB suede chukkas


Ironically, I just picked up a Beau Ties Ltd. of Vermont bow tie today at a thrift store. Had never heard of them before.

Any chance we can see larger images of the Pendleton jacket?


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Faberge
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## bigwordprof

gamma68 said:


> Ironically, I just picked up a Beau Ties Ltd. of Vermont bow tie today at a thrift store. Had never heard of them before.
> 
> Any chance we can see larger images of the Pendleton jacket?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
While I like that Tweed Jacket, given the half belted design of the back, it would look better with twin vents, rather than with the center vent. Can't help but wonder, why-oh-why did Pendleton do that?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Winter is coming.

STC - I have been interested on those black sheep sweaters.


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Love that belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Winter is coming.
> 
> STC - I have been interested on those black sheep sweaters.


Nice scarf and belt. As for the Black Sheep Ltd sweater, it is a typical British country sweater and is very long. I'm 5' 7", and I can pull the sweater down to my hips. The shoulder/chest area is close fitting.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed on tweed.
Pierpont Hicks wool tie.


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Very nice! I need a duffle coat!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## stcolumba

Hooray for the shirt with the flap pocket!
Good stuff!!


----------



## Muslim Trad

sskim3 said:


> Unfortunately, the girlfriend thinks I look like an old man.


I think that means you're doing something right. My wife often says the same to me. Especially if I'm wearing a flat cap.



oxford cloth button down said:


>


Great colors. I think the cords work much better here than with last weeks tweed. Who makes the belt?


----------



## Muslim Trad

Ensiferous said:


>


A great look as always, sir.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Southwick for Oconnell's Harris Tweed
LE Hyde Park
Reis of New Haven Macclesfield Challis
Leatherman Navy/Burgundy Surcingle
J Crew Chinos
Eastland Falmouths



Dave said:


> Hey Muslim Trad, you gotta be sure to include pics of the Falmouths next time so we can see which color they are and also if you're wearing cool socks with them!


I must confess that as someone who probably spends more time in public in stocking feet than anyone else on the forum my sock game is weak. JAB argyles today and LE wool socks in charcoal most days in recent weeks.


----------



## L-feld

Muslim Trad said:


> Southwick for Oconnell's Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> Reis of New Haven Macclesfield Challis
> Leatherman Navy/Burgundy Surcingle
> J Crew Chinos
> Eastland Falmouths
> 
> I must confess that as someone who probably spends more time in public in stocking feet than anyone else on the forum my sock game is weak. JAB argyles today and LE wool socks in charcoal most days in recent weeks.


That's a sweet Barleycorn tweed! Very jealous.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FiscalDean

Stc, OCBD, Muslim Trad and Ensiferous, all looking good


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Vintage JAB
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, Countess Mara
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## stcolumba

I like Fiscal's stripes on stripes shirt and tie combination.

Muslim's wardrobe is amazing.


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater weather!

J Press
Spirit of Shetland
Epaulet
Brooks Bros
Allen Edmonds
Assortment of Hymn Books (I have way too many!)


----------



## Reuben

I spy the Methodist hymnal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acme

Ensiferous said:


>


That jacket is lovely. Is it vintage Brooks Brothers, or a different maker?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Thanks everyone.

Ensiferous - Excellent jacket and tie pairing, but you knew that already 

Muslim Trad - The belt was a thrift find and has no markings.


----------



## Ensiferous

Acme said:


> That jacket is lovely. Is it vintage Brooks Brothers, or a different maker?


Muslim Trad, FiscalDean, OCBD and Acme - thank you for your compliments.

Acme, that is an early 60s piece from Morville Clothes, Philadelphia.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Winter is coming.
> 
> STC - I have been interested on those black sheep sweaters.


OCBD, the cords, sweater, scarf (and belt) look is fantastic - trad but with Ivy (get ready for a pretentious and overused term that is having its fifteen minutes of fame and, then, hopefully will go away) Sprezzatura.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD, the cords, sweater, scarf (and belt) look is fantastic - trad but with Ivy (get ready for a pretentious and overused term that is having its fifteen minutes of fame and, then, hopefully will go away) Sprezzatura.


I'd go as far as saying that Ivy IS sprezzatura: rumpled OCBD, perfectly broken in chinos, patched elbows and the entire spectrum of GTH items, all give off the sense of dressing with effortless comfort and almost accidental style that seems at the heart of sprezzatura. It's a far cry from unbuckled double monks and unbuttoned surgeon's cuffs, that's for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

Hello, folks.

I’ve been lurking on/off for a couple of years, and finally decided to sign up for an account this week. These forums have served as a fantastic reference for me, and I really enjoy the knowledge and philosophies shared. I’m by no means entrenched in “trad” as much as some of you, rather I appreciate it greatly and let it serve as a default in both personal style and, increasingly, how I go about my ways. Anyway, just wanted to say hello and post a shot from today, which is by no means a showcase of/for my personal style. True to the thread, it’s just what I happen to be wearing today. Thanks, and I’m sure I’ll pop in here and there.

-Shirt: BB OCBD
-Tie: Lands’ End
-Jacket: J.Crew (some beater I got in the early 00’s – it’s a bit weird – triple patch, 2 buttons, half-belted across the lower back)

Not visible
-Pants: Rugby khaki chinos
-Shoes: AE MacNeil (chocolate brown)
-Coat: Barbour Beaufort
-Coffee: Dunkin’ Donuts (I ain’t fancy)


----------



## adoucett

RT-Bone said:


> Hello, folks.
> 
> I've been lurking on/off for a couple of years, and finally decided to sign up for an account this week. These forums have served as a fantastic reference for me, and I really enjoy the knowledge and philosophies shared. I'm by no means entrenched in "trad" as much as some of you, rather I appreciate it greatly and let it serve as a default in both personal style and, increasingly, how I go about my ways. Anyway, just wanted to say hello and post a shot from today, which is by no means a showcase of/for my personal style. True to the thread, it's just what I happen to be wearing today. Thanks, and I'm sure I'll pop in here and there.
> 
> -Shirt: BB OCBD
> -Tie: Lands' End
> -Jacket: J.Crew (some beater I got in the early 00's - it's a bit weird - triple patch, 2 buttons, half-belted across the lower back)
> 
> Not visible
> -Pants: Rugby khaki chinos
> -Shoes: AE MacNeil (chocolate brown)
> -Coat: Barbour Beaufort
> -Coffee: Dunkin' Donuts (I ain't fancy)


Hi there, RT, Glad you signed up! I like how the rough textures of the jacket and the tie work together nicely. In my opinion you can't go wrong with a BB OCBD either.

Seems like you have great taste, looking forward to seeing what other combinations you come up with.

As for me today, no pictures unfortunately, but with COLD temps here I've been resorting to Viyella shirts almost daily. When one of those, a sweater, AND a jacket don't keep you warm, you know winter can't be far off!


----------



## ThePopinjay

I should add the unmade bed and velcro sandles in the background are my roommates. haha

Press blazer with BB ecru pinpoint. 
BB khakis and thrifted tweed belt
Alden Tassels


----------



## Tilton

ThePopinjay said:


> I should add the unmade bed and velcro sandles in the background are my roommates. haha


You have a Browns poster (flag?) hanging up and you're worried we'll judge you based on the shower shoes?


----------



## ThePopinjay

That'd be his too. He's got an Indians trashcan as well.


----------



## adoucett

Very nice Popinjay, I wish I had a blazer like that one. Hope there's enough space in the dorm closets for your collection! (I'm making due in a dorm myself but I'm lucky enough to have a single room this year)


----------



## Reuben

That was always a struggle a few years ago when I was in the dorms. Extra difficulty came from the closets not being quite tall enough to hand a 46L or a 17.5/36 without touching the ground. Now that I'm off-campus, my clothing collection has become a little less restrained.


----------



## MDP

Ratio OCBD
BB tie
Thrifted cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater
Rugby RL cords (breaking weird due to my extreme bowleggedness)
Targyles
Bass tassel loafers
North Carolina trees


----------



## Pappa

Muslim Trad said:


> Southwick for Oconnell's Harris Tweed
> LE Hyde Park
> Reis of New Haven Macclesfield Challis
> Leatherman Navy/Burgundy Surcingle
> J Crew Chinos
> Eastland Falmouths
> 
> I must confess that as someone who probably spends more time in public in stocking feet than anyone else on the forum my sock game is weak. JAB argyles today and LE wool socks in charcoal most days in recent weeks.


Yep, you be with it!!!


----------



## Muslim Trad

L-feld said:


> That's a sweet Barleycorn tweed! Very jealous.


Thanks. I would wear this jacket everyday if I could.



oxford cloth button down said:


> .


Great as always OCBD. Is that a green stripe in the jacket?


----------



## Muslim Trad

Pappa said:


> Yep, you be with it!!!


If being with it is where I should be then thank you, Pappa!


----------



## stcolumba

MDP said:


> Ratio OCBD
> BB tie
> Thrifted cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater
> Rugby RL cords (breaking weird due to my extreme bowleggedness)
> Targyles
> Bass tassel loafers
> North Carolina trees


Nice clothes!
Nice trees, too!


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> I should add the unmade bed and velcro sandles in the background are my roommates. haha
> 
> Press blazer with BB ecru pinpoint.
> BB khakis and thrifted tweed belt
> Alden Tassels


Really liking the pocket square.


----------



## Muslim Trad

stcolumba said:


> Muslim's wardrobe is amazing.


stcolumba, I saw your generous words this morning and I had every intention of thanking you when I reached home this evening but I'm a little absent-minded after a full day of grading the last papers of the term. Your new posts reminded me.

Thank you. I admire your taste in clothes and music (Clif bars and coffee too!). Your comments are very much appreciated.


----------



## Jovan

MDP said:


> Ratio OCBD
> BB tie
> Thrifted cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater
> Rugby RL cords (breaking weird due to my extreme bowleggedness)
> Targyles
> Bass tassel loafers
> North Carolina trees


I don't have words to describe this. That's how great you look.


----------



## stcolumba

Muslim Trad said:


> stcolumba, I saw your generous words this morning and I had every intention of thanking you when I reached home this evening but I'm a little absent-minded after a full day of grading the last papers of the term. Your new posts reminded me.
> 
> Thank you. I admire your taste in clothes and music (Clif bars and coffee too!). Your comments are very much appreciated.


Besides being a man of impeccable sartorial taste, Muslim Trad is a true gentleman. Clif bars, eh? :icon_smile:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Norman Hilton from the mid 80's
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave in burgundy


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MDP said:


> Ratio OCBD
> BB tie
> Thrifted cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater
> Rugby RL cords (breaking weird due to my extreme bowleggedness)
> Targyles
> Bass tassel loafers
> North Carolina trees


This looks good, but tie without jacket has relatively little provenance, and I admit that this would look even better with a crewneck and no tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

MDP - The sweater looks really nice against those cords. I would never have thought that I would have liked such a bright blue sweater. While I generally agree with Leisure Class I am going to give you a pass because it looks so darn good. Your glasses and haircut are working to your advantage. Well done.

Fading Fast - Thank you.

Muslim Trad - Yes it does have green stripes as well as blue, but they are barely visible when you are not looking closely at the fabric.

Popinjay - Nice tassels. Good to see on here and nice to have another fellow Ohioan onboard!

RT-Bone - Color and textures are working for you here. Now about that beard...


----------



## Dockside

MDP said:


> Ratio OCBD
> BB tie
> Thrifted cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater
> Rugby RL cords (breaking weird due to my extreme bowleggedness)
> Targyles
> Bass tassel loafers
> North Carolina trees


Perfect color combination and fit.


----------



## RT-Bone

MDP said:


> Ratio OCBD
> BB tie
> Thrifted cotton/cashmere v-neck sweater
> Rugby RL cords (breaking weird due to my extreme bowleggedness)
> Targyles
> Bass tassel loafers
> North Carolina trees


Looks great. I have those same cords - love them. I wish I would have bought the entire stock from Rugby before they closed shop.


----------



## MDP

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This looks good, but tie without jacket has relatively little provenance, and I admit that this would look even better with a crewneck and no tie.




Yes, yes...crewnecks are my standard but I have two v-necks that come up in the rotation and I don't like the way they look with button down collars sans tie. Usually I'll throw on my navy cotton sport coat but it was too warm for that. I would love to find a shetland crewneck in this color.

I think Rugby actually had one, but I never picked it up before they went under...



RT-Bone said:


> Looks great. I have those same cords - love them. I wish I would have bought the entire stock from Rugby before they closed shop.


Me too...I keep hoping some will pop up in eBay.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

MDP - Here is a blue Shetland crewneck in a very similar shade of blue:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Words cannot express how much I love my newest tie. Really makes me realize I'd like to add some more emblematics to my collection.


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> RT-Bone - Color and textures are working for you here. Now about that beard...


Can't say I disagree. We're doing "No Shave November" at work, and I'm trying to stay true to the idea by not shaving whatsoever. However, I'm realizing I'll need to trim to maintain any sort of self-respect.


----------



## stcolumba

A day spent with Mozart's "Gran Partita".


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


>


Great all around! I need to buy another Mollard baton. I had one I really liked, but it disappeared. I'm sure some former student has it.....
I might also point out that Mollard is an OHIO company. :cool2:


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This looks good, but tie without jacket has relatively little provenance, and I admit that this would look even better with a crewneck and no tie.


I must kindly disagree. The v-neck sweater works in lieu of a jacket in making the look "complete". As far as provenance, which as far as I can tell simply means place of origin, I have no idea where ties without jackets started. But all the men I've seen wearing a sweater look better dressed than the ones who wear just a shirt and tie.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Great all around! I need to buy another Mollard baton. I had one I really liked, but it disappeared. I'm sure some former student has it.....
> I might also point out that Mollard is an OHIO company. :cool2:


Thank you, *conductor*. If you need a new baton, I'm sure that Mollard has a booth at the Chicago Midwest. Now, there's your excuse to go!
More and more, I realize that this forum thread is dominated by Ohioans.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


>


Stc, great collar roll


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Flannel Blazer by Southwick
Gray Flannel Pants by Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Barnavelt

FD who is that lovely shiny-coated bugger in the foreground? Nice blazer btw.



FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Flannel Blazer by Southwick
> Gray Flannel Pants by Corbin
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Flannel Blazer by Southwick
> Gray Flannel Pants by Corbin
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Shoes, AE Preston


Nice blazer! Pretty puppy! I would like both, please.


----------



## stcolumba

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Running errands on a Saturday morning:


Furnace filters - check 
Practice tomorrow's hymns - check 
Rake leaves - ugh! 
Watch the Michigan - Northwestern Game - Lord, help us! 
Attend performance of the Mahler 9th - can't wait 

Harris Tweed jacket
Brooks Bros shirt and sweater
Hymns: Ancient and Modern (Hymns: Old and Moldy)


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ It took me a while to figure out whether or not 'check' was a pun on your jacket; which is, by the by, very nice indeed.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Lounging about the house today. I've mildly fallen in love with this sweater vest. :{)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Last night on a date. It went well..I think. I am not good at these things. Forgive the poor pics. I don't know where to take them outdoors.


----------



## FiscalDean

Barnavelt said:


> FD who is that lovely shiny-coated bugger in the foreground? Nice blazer btw.


That would be Coco, our 6 year old chocoate lab.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


















And today giving my new old stock trousers a dry run.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last night on a date. It went well..I think. I am not good at these things. Forgive the poor pics. I don't know where to take them outdoors.


OCBD, looking good. Breaking out the christmas socks already?


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Nice blazer! Pretty puppy! I would like both, please.


Thanks, Stc. She is pretty hyper, at least compared to our black lab. The blazer is one of my favorites. I've had it since the early 80's.


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And today giving my new old stock trousers a dry run.


I think the taper on these pants are perfect for you. Best fitting chinos I've seen you wear, IMO.


----------



## Jovan

New old stock from where, ocbd?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Art Vandalay. I am going to have to agree with you. To me eye they create a cleaner line and the best part is that they are more comfortable in the thigh/crotch area, but still look trim. 

Jovan - Zach at Newton Street.

Fiscal - Thanks! I have never thought of them as Christmas socks, but I can see that.


----------



## Sir Cingle

OCBD: Great tie. Like everyone else, I like the combo very much.

The popinjay: Darn it--why didn't I buy that tie from Tweedy when I had the chance? It looks fantastic.


----------



## Ensiferous

^Agreed, that is a great blazer rig on OCBD.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: great socks from the date outfit (the key measure for if a date went well or not is if you would want to go out with her again and, then, if she would say yes) and great tie the next day. Also, the NOS chinos look very classic college campus 60s Ivy.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


>


Popinjay, you lucky sonufagun! I inquired about that same tie from TweedyDon, but you got there first. The snarling Tigers are great, and it reminds me of my favorite team: the Detroit Tigers. It looks great with that shirt. Enjoy!


----------



## stcolumba

A Brooks Bros. Sunday morning.
A favorite tie.


----------



## Barnavelt

stcolumba said:


> A Brooks Bros. Sunday morning.
> A favorite tie.


Wow look at that "liberty bell". Nice roll!


----------



## ThePopinjay

https://s1364.photobucket.com/user/chasehwin/media/1117130010_zpsb6d2bc1a.jpg.html


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


>


Superb sports coat!


----------



## conductor

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Outstanding tie.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Ditto on the kudos for your tie OCBD and well done on the pattern matching...a memorable combination, worthy of emulation!


----------



## Jovan

Gave the sweater tuck a try. Is it successful? I don't know.


















Vintage Harris Tweed
Gap merino sweater
Lands' End PPBD
Ledbury Free Union Belt
Polo Preston Pant
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## Anthony Charton

I sweater tuck (jumper tuck ?) on a regular basis. I think you make it work.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks. I don't think it's a look that caught on much outside of Ralph Lauren models, but it was worth a shot. It seems a lot of men did this in the 1940s as well.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

New sweater and green cords.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I'm a fan of the tucked-in-sweater look on occasion. It works in your outfit, in particular as that looks like a reasonably fitted sweater so you are not getting any bagging from excess material at the waist line. In addition to the casual outfit you have, I like the look of a flannel or tweed suit with a turtleneck sweater tucked in. The turtleneck dresses the suit down a bit (but a flannel or tweed suit is a bit less formal to start) and tucked in, the line of the suit pants is preserved and, overall, it keeps the look neat and not too casual. All that said and meant, I still wear my sweaters not tucked in 90% of the time, but once in awhile it's a fun alternative. P.S. Any luck on the J.Crew situation?


----------



## stcolumba

Maybe...British trad? :icon_smile:


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: Beautiful suit - the fabric is fantastic. The shirt and tie are perfectly classic and the pocket watch gives it added oomph. Well done sir.


----------



## sporto55

*Sweater*



Colonel Ichabod said:


> New sweater and green cords.Excellent Crew Neck. Who is it made by and what is the actual color. A cell phone does not do it justice.


----------



## TimHardy

That knot is new on me and I used to think I knew a bit about the subject - well done Sir.


----------



## TimHardy

Jovan said:


> Gave the sweater tuck a try. Is it successful? I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Harris Tweed
> Gap merino sweater
> Lands' End PPBD
> Ledbury Free Union Belt
> Polo Preston Pant
> Allen Edmonds Verona


Nice look but I have concerns about the belt


----------



## sskim3

First time trying lands end clothing. 
Plaid button down
charcoal cotton twill pants

blazer is from Scott James.

Thoughts? Tieless look because of work travel in business causal environment. I am hoping the pants were dark enough for contrast.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ThePopinjay

I think I brought about 50 or 60 ties with me to college, yet I can't stop wearing this one.


----------



## Reuben

White golden age BB OCBD, Robert Talbott handsewn wool patchwork tie, tie bar PS, BB grey flannels, and a couple new acquisitions from the exchange: Harris Tweed from the don, Alden walnut pebble-grained PTB.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Sporto--Thanks! The color is actually about right in the photo. It's by Knightsbridge, according to the tag, and made in Scotland. Sadly, the cell phone is about the only camera that I possess. :{\


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I'm a fan of the tucked-in-sweater look on occasion. It works in your outfit, in particular as that looks like a reasonably fitted sweater so you are not getting any bagging from excess material at the waist line. In addition to the casual outfit you have, I like the look of a flannel or tweed suit with a turtleneck sweater tucked in. The turtleneck dresses the suit down a bit (but a flannel or tweed suit is a bit less formal to start) and tucked in, the line of the suit pants is preserved and, overall, it keeps the look neat and not too casual. All that said and meant, I still wear my sweaters not tucked in 90% of the time, but once in awhile it's a fun alternative. P.S. Any luck on the J.Crew situation?


Thanks. I seem to be getting more love here than in the Fashion Forum's WAYWT.



TimHardy said:


> Nice look but I have concerns about the belt


What concerns do you have?



stcolumba said:


> Maybe...British trad? :icon_smile:


As always, I dig the suit. Interesting though that you place the watch chain that far up, I usually see them on one of the last three buttons.



ThePopinjay said:


> I think I brought about 50 or 60 ties with me to college, yet I can't stop wearing this one.


Like everything else, not so sure about the navy trousers.



Reuben said:


> White golden age BB OCBD, Robert Talbott handsewn wool patchwork tie, tie bar PS, BB grey flannels, and a couple new acquisitions from the exchange: Harris Tweed from the don, Alden walnut pebble-grained PTB.


Nice, but can't get my head around the tie.


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> Nice, but can't get my head around the tie.


What? It's just a burgundy wool challis. :icon_smile_big: I thought that was fairly standard.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> Like everything else, not so sure about the navy trousers.
> 
> Nice, but can't get my head around the tie.





Reuben said:


> What? It's just a burgundy wool challis. :icon_smile_big: I thought that was fairly standard.


Similarly I didn't think my navy gabardines were so unexpected.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, please overlook the spots on the mirror. Tough day yesterday, we lost electricity at 4:30 AM and I had to get dressed in the dark and hurry out the door.

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## Tilton

Jovan: did you tuck that sweater into your pants, or is it just short?


----------



## Orgetorix

Jovan said:


> What concerns do you have?


Check his signature - I expect his concern is that he didn't sell it to you.


----------



## Tilton

Tilton said:


> Jovan: did you tuck that sweater into your pants, or is it just short?


Eh, nevermind - chalk that one up to laziness. I should have read the actual words, not just looked at the pictures.


----------



## RT-Bone

Coat: vintage BB 
Shirt: Lands' End
Tie: Lands' End
Pants: J.Crew (heavily tailored)
Socks: Lands' End
Shoes: AE Kenwood


----------



## Billax

RT-Bone said:


> Coat: vintage BB
> Shirt: Lands' End
> Tie: Lands' End
> Pants: J.Crew (heavily tailored)
> Socks: Lands' End
> Shoes: AE Kenwood


Classic look, Sir.


----------



## leisureclass

RT Bone, very nicely done.

PopinJay also looks great, defying the silly group think on navy trousers to boot.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Thanks for all of the kind words on the blazer and tie combo from the other day.

RT Bone - Nice stuff and I excuse your beard since you have explained its existence.

STC - Looking extremely sharp back there!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Oh yeah, it was a very very long day, but it is now over


----------



## mnewb1

My Glen waistcoat made by Mears to match the glen suit from Bookster for which the waistcoat was never made. Mears did a fine job! Thank you, Lynn for all your help.


----------



## Tilton

mnewb1 said:


> View attachment 9357
> View attachment 9358
> 
> 
> My Glen waistcoat made by Mears to match the glen suit from Bookster for which the waistcoat was never made. Mears did a fine job! Thank you, Lynn for all your help.


As fine a job matching as I've seen in a while!


----------



## Jovan

Reuben said:


> What? It's just a burgundy wool challis. :icon_smile_big: I thought that was fairly standard.


It's the patchwork that gives me pause, obviously. 



ThePopinjay said:


> Similarly I didn't think my navy gabardines were so unexpected.


Not unexpected, I'm just not sure about them with that sport coat. In certain situations navy trousers work, but I don't know that this is one of them.

Bah, ignore me! You still look better than like 99% of men out there. Perspective and all.



Orgetorix said:


> Check his signature - I expect his concern is that he didn't sell it to you.


Ah, I see the angle now...



RT-Bone said:


> Coat: vintage BB
> Shirt: Lands' End
> Tie: Lands' End
> Pants: J.Crew (heavily tailored)
> Socks: Lands' End
> Shoes: AE Kenwood


Nice. I normally am not a fan of wide notch lapels, but the wide knit tie keeps things proportional. Would prefer forest green over black for it, myself.



mnewb1 said:


> View attachment 9357
> View attachment 9358
> 
> 
> My Glen waistcoat made by Mears to match the glen suit from Bookster for which the waistcoat was never made. Mears did a fine job! Thank you, Lynn for all your help.


Glad you finally got that sorted! That isn't a belt buckle I spy though, is it?


----------



## momsdoc

*Help me pick a tie and ps for this JAB wool SC*

I'm working on tomorrows outfit, but we have a difference of opinion.
So I want other opinions. Help me choose my tie/PS

SC JAB brown tweed with navy, grey and rust colors
Pants PF Navy with large light blue windowpane 
Shirt LE Blue OCBD
Vest PC Brown Donegal with red,green, yellow, and blue spots

Tie/PS #1 BB Navy Polo Player/Dark blue solid tie bar
#2 Yale Maroon Pheasants/maroon tie bar

I'm partial to the maroon comb as it picks up the colors in the waist coat. My wife likes the navy as it picks up the navy in the jacket and in the waist coat. I think it's a little blah against the blue shirt and Navy pants.

Thanks, can't wait to hear the pros and cons.

Was thinking a kiltie loafer in light brown or oxblood


----------



## Tilton

Can you explain what Yale Maroon Pheasants means? I can see it is maroon with what I assume are pheasants, but not sure how Yale factors in. From the Yale Co-op?

Also, your wife may be on to something - I've worn navy pants and a light blue shirt before and I feel like I'm in an auto mechanic uniform.


----------



## momsdoc

The tie is from Yale University. She likes navy, I prefer the maroon.


----------



## Tilton

Still not sure I follow the provenance of the tie but it doesn't matter (I just like picking up ties with upland birds on them), but I like the maroon better - a bit more fall-ish. However, the PS is a bit more matchy-matchy than I'd wear. I think a printed PS with a dark-ish gold ground would be perfect, but just one man's opinion. I can't find a good one online right now, but I have one from J Crew that has a burnt-gold ground with deep purple, navy, and forest green paisley print.


----------



## stcolumba

Wool on wool on wool.

Harris tweed jacket
J Press Shaggy Dog and OCBD
Brooks Bros scarf and chinos
Wolverine 1000s boot


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Coat: vintage BB
> Shirt: Lands' End
> Tie: Lands' End
> Pants: J.Crew (heavily tailored)
> Socks: Lands' End
> Shoes: AE Kenwood


Excellent color combinations! Those trousers are "crisp"! Very nice.


----------



## CMDC

StColumba--you're really working hard at making me want to pick up that tweed for myself. How do you find the fit? I see that the smallest they offer is 40R and I'm on the border--39 is usually better.

Today:

JPress tweed
BB blue ocbd
JPress wool tie
PRL grey flannels
AE Shelton


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> StColumba--you're really working hard at making me want to pick up that tweed for myself. How do you find the fit? I see that the smallest they offer is 40R and I'm on the border--39 is usually better.
> 
> Today:
> 
> JPress tweed
> BB blue ocbd
> JPress wool tie
> PRL grey flannels
> AE Shelton


Your tie, today, is excellent. As for the tweed, I, too, am closer to a 39. My tailor was able to do wonders with the fit. It is roomy enough to wear a crewneck sweater underneath. A good layering coat.


----------



## Anthony Charton

CMDC- I usually dig your outfits a great deal, but I can't get my head around the matching paisleys in your tie and square. The latter I do like, but the tie isn't to my taste -on this I hae to disagree with stcolumba. Your jacket is tweedtastic, as per most of the time.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and blue and white OCBD, Berkley blue heraldic tie, Squarextrodinaire blue and white polka dot pocket square, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds cognac Park Avenues........


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Wool on wool on wool.
> 
> Harris tweed jacket
> J Press Shaggy Dog and OCBD
> Brooks Bros scarf and chinos
> Wolverine 1000s boot


You sir are a classic on so many levels. Thank-you for this and so many past pictorial contributions that show us how to do it...correctly! :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> You sir are a classic on so many levels. Thank-you for this and so many past pictorial contributions that show us how to do it...correctly! :thumbs-up:


You are very kind to say this. But, I am just a lesser light trying to learn from all the good people on this forum who show such good taste and imagination.

On another thread, "Confidence", forum member "*Gamma68*" has written the most amazing testimonial about his personal and sartorial journey.


----------



## sporto55

I think it looks cool to have the sweater tucked in, especially if your shape middle can handle it. Good job


----------



## sporto55

It is amazing what you can find at a thrift store if you only take time and look.


----------



## Dave

A bit ho-hum, I know. I also don't like how my mid-section looks so huge. At least I've lost 20 pounds thus far; 40 more to go! I also didn't notice until after I'd taken the photo that it looked like my shirt was coming untucked on my left side. Sorry I look so sloppy.





Red plaid Polo Ralph Lauren button-down shirt
Levi's 505 jeans
Wrangler belt
Brown Wigwam wool hiking socks
Vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Congratulations on your weight loss to date and best wishes for continued success as you complete that journey! :thumbs-up:


----------



## sskim3

Don't mind my funny face. Wanted to know if the tie was too bright fir the dark charcoal suit. Also is the roll on the ocbd okay?

Suit - ted baker
tie and shirt - JA
shoes - black allen edmonds la salle



Here is the pic. suit is not as dark as the pic though. Stupid smart phone camera....


----------



## Jovan

Unfortunately I can't see the picture.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> You are very kind to say this. But, I am just a lesser light trying to learn from all the good people on this forum who show such good taste and imagination.
> 
> On another thread, "Confidence", forum member "*Gamma68*" has written the most amazing testimonial about his personal and sartorial journey.


Thanks, StC, for your kind comments. And don't sell yourself short in terms of your WAYWT posts--they're great and very inspiring!

I should receive the Stafford HT jacket from the tailor tomorrow. Looking forward to wearing it!


----------



## stcolumba

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Early on a dreary, November morning.

Barbour Beaufort
Spirit of Shetland
J Press OCBD
Brooks Bros chinos and socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## ThePopinjay

Woolrich heavy weight wool pants I just thrifted. Need to be lengthened a little, but there's plenty there for that. Perfect for a cold, blustery day like today.


----------



## godan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I'm a fan of the tucked-in-sweater look on occasion. It works in your outfit, in particular as that looks like a reasonably fitted sweater so you are not getting any bagging from excess material at the waist line. In addition to the casual outfit you have, I like the look of a flannel or tweed suit with a turtleneck sweater tucked in. The turtleneck dresses the suit down a bit (but a flannel or tweed suit is a bit less formal to start) and tucked in, the line of the suit pants is preserved and, overall, it keeps the look neat and not too casual. All that said and meant, I still wear my sweaters not tucked in 90% of the time, but once in awhile it's a fun alternative. P.S. Any luck on the J.Crew situation?


This touches sartorial practices dear to me. As Jovan shows, a tucked sweater can look good. Because my body is wide for its length, I sometimes tuck thinner sweaters to avoid them drooping towards mid-thigh. Turtlenecks under sport coats and some suits are a staple for me, and the turtleneck (again, of thinner material) is always tucked. In this area, informed eyes can appreciate quality Native American silver belt buckles, including those sized to fit a one-inch belt. A tucked sweater provides the opportunity to wear one of the many I own, especially the quite restrained Zuni buckles.


----------



## L-feld

stcolumba said:


> Early on a dreary, November morning.
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> Spirit of Shetland
> J Press OCBD
> Brooks Bros chinos and socks
> Allen Edmonds


More and more, you're making me want a pair of Fenways.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> White golden age BB OCBD, Robert Talbott handsewn wool patchwork tie, tie bar PS, BB grey flannels, and a couple new acquisitions from the exchange: Harris Tweed from the don, Alden walnut pebble-grained PTB.


Beautiful jacket. I like the tie as well, never seen a patchwork foulard before. Wonderfully GTH.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Early on a dreary, November morning.
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> Spirit of Shetland
> J Press OCBD
> Brooks Bros chinos and socks
> Allen Edmonds


I'm slow at giving compliments, likely because anybody can get it exactly right every once in a while. You, Sir, have been "getting it right" for a long, long, time. stcolumba, you are a beacon of inspiration to the posters on this Forum. Every post delights the eyes. Exemplars are rare, but you are one. Thanks for your continuing excellent photos and posts!


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I like those Fenways too.


----------



## Muslim Trad

stcolumba - You continue to inspire, as men with far better taste than myself have already confirmed. Excellent Autumn textures this week. 

ThePopinjay - I wish I had dressed as well as you when I was in college.


Today:
Samuelsohn blazer
LE Hyde Park
BB wool/silk tie (matching red fine-point Sharpie for grading)
Orvis khakis
Leather Man surcingle
JAB Argyles
Eastland Falmouths


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks Feather Tweed (thanks Dr. L.), Bean OCBD, Andover Shop tie
No name red wide wales, Walk Over bucks


----------



## Dave

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Congratulations on your weight loss to date and best wishes for continued success as you complete that journey! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Eagle (hope you don't mind me calling you "Eagle" for short)!


----------



## sskim3

Muslim Trad said:


> stcolumba - You continue to inspire, as men with far better taste than myself have already confirmed. Excellent Autumn textures this week.
> 
> ThePopinjay - I wish I had dressed as well as you when I was in college.
> 
> Today:
> Samuelsohn blazer
> LE Hyde Park
> BB wool/silk tie (matching red fine-point Sharpie for grading)
> Orvis khakis
> Leather Man surcingle
> JAB Argyles
> Eastland Falmouths


I agree. I wish I found this forum back in college. Would have built a nice trad wardrobe sooner. Now I'm playing catch up.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Patrick06790 said:


> ^ I like those Fenways too.


Well, I got an e-mail from AE announcing their Black Friday sale today and I noticed that Fenways were on sale for $197 a pop. Down the drain my money goes...


----------



## CMDC




----------



## Fading Fast

leisure class: Nicely done. All the clothes compliment each other - a very classic Ivy vibe - and have a similar "casually pressed" look that is fantastic, but sometime hard to be consistent within one outfit, but you did it.

Muslim Trad: I think I mentioned it before, but you do a very classic look very well - on me it would look like I was trying to get "a look," on you it feels natural.

stcolumba: You have accomplished what I've wanted to all my life, but still fall short: your clothes are of high quality, well coordinated *(but it looks like you don't try, but that your taste is so inherently consistent and good that anything you throw on out of your closet would work well together)* and you intuitively (or by effort) *know how to match colors, fabrics and styles in a result that seems unstudied but spot on*. I'll keep trying to get to where you already are.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. My sleeves are too long, but my tie rocks!

CMDC - Very cool. I wish I could attend your event, I am envious of those that can!


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: that tie does rock.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


>


Tres cool.


----------



## Kreiger

OCBD: Your sleeves don't look too bad to me. I wouldn't like them any longer, but I wouldn't worry about them the way they are.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Feeling a little under the weather today and only one class, so very casual today.


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> ...


Tie pin or clasp: wonderful tribute to President Kennedy.


----------



## stcolumba

I've been in Chicago for the past few days, and I found this Shetland sweater. It is made in Scotland by Howlin'. It is similar to the J Press Shaggy Dog, but much, much, much more affordable. It is lighter, in weight, than the Shaggy Dog but no less warm. The color is "mercury". The wind, this morning in Chicago, was brutal, but this sweater provided all the warmth that I needed under a light coat. There is a definite sheepy aroma to this sweater! Very, very soft.


----------



## stcolumba

An attractive tie, OCBD! I like stripes on stripes.

To Billax, Muslim, Gamma, Fading, Eagle, and others: You have written some very kind words. But, EVERYONE on this forum makes splendid contributions. I learn and enjoy much from the daily postings. Always, I am in awe of the imagination and good taste that forum members display every day. Like everyone else, I participate to share and to learn.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> I've been in Chicago for the past few days, and I found this Shetland sweater. It is made in Scotland by Howlin'. It is similar to the J Press Shaggy Dog, but much, much, much more affordable. It is lighter, in weight, than the Shaggy Dog but no less warm. The color is "mercury". The wind, this morning in Chicago, was brutal, but this sweater provided all the warmth that I needed under a light coat.


Wow! Great find, sir. I long for the "Shaggy Dog" but refuse to pay upwards of $200 for a sweater.

Is this the same brand of sweater discussed here? https://well-spent.com/2011/10/06/howlin-by-morrison-birth-of-the-cool-sweaters/

https://www.morrison.be/about-us


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Wow! Great find, sir. I long for the "Shaggy Dog" but refuse to pay upwards of $200 for a sweater.
> 
> Is this the same brand of sweater discussed here? https://well-spent.com/2011/10/06/howlin-by-morrison-birth-of-the-cool-sweaters/
> 
> https://www.morrison.be/about-us


Yes! That is the brand. The sweaters, featured on that website, are lambswool. There is a link on that page to their Shetland wool products. Until yesterday, I had never heard of Howlin'.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Yes! That is the brand. The sweaters, featured on that website, are lambswool. There is a link on that page to their Shetland wool products. Until yesterday, I had never heard of Howlin'.


In what store did you find this sweater?


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> In what store did you find this sweater?


It is a store called "Independence" on Oak Street. It is owned by the Oak Street Bootmakers. Besides featuring their own boots and shoes, they have several "made in America" items of clothing. And a few from Europe--the sweater.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> It is a store called "Independence" on Oak Street. It is owned by the Oak Street Bootmakers. Besides featuring their own boots and shoes, they have several "made in America" items of clothing. And a few from Europe--the sweater.


Interesting...it's not listed on the Independence website. Unless I'm missing something, they don't have _any _sweaters on their website. I'm sure other retailers stateside carry the product.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Interesting...it's not listed on the Independence website. Unless I'm missing something, they don't have _any _sweaters on their website. I'm sure other retailers stateside carry the product.


They said that their website is woefully out of date. You can call them. Ask for "Timothy".


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> ..


Wow, Popinjay, this is one of your best posts!


----------



## FiscalDean

Tuesday

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Dormuel
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

Wednesday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Huntington Clothiers
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## FiscalDean

Thursday

Suit, Vintage BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, store brand
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Camel Hair SC and Charcoal Flannels by English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Shoes, AE Hamilton in cordovan


----------



## sskim3

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Camel Hair SC and Charcoal Flannels by English American
> Shirt, mytailor.com
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in cordovan
> 
> [iurl="https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=9380&d=1385211337&d=1385211337"][/iurl][iurl="https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=9381&d=1385211481&d=1385211481"][/iurl]


I like the casual look! I nerd to get me a camel hair jacket at some point.

Also, is that snow I see in the background??? Dreading the day that happens in the NY/NJ area...

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## FiscalDean

Yes, it is snow but only about an inch.

This morning, there is ice on the lake (at least near our shoreline).


----------



## stcolumba

Brutal, wintry day. Some snow on the ground. This calls for heavy artillery.

North Sea Clothing.

Fiscal's dog is smart. "Stay inside!" So glad that my Wolverines are not playing at home this week.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I wasn't sure about the pocket square at first but I kinda like the unresolved color, actually.


----------



## ThePopinjay

stcolumba said:


> Wow, Popinjay, this is one of your best posts!


Also thanks a lot, stcolumba!


----------



## efdll

I've been perusing these posts for some time and it is quite clear to me that stcolumba is the best dressed man in the nation. Everything he wears is flawless in cut, color and style. Pared down to the core, nothing fussy or ornamental. Best-dressed lists are silly at best, and given current fashions, doubly silly. But stcolumba is not only timeless but, in a word, perfect. Also, his photography is excellent.


----------



## Tilton

stcolumba said:


> I've been in Chicago for the past few days, and I found this Shetland sweater. It is made in Scotland by Howlin'. It is similar to the J Press Shaggy Dog, but much, much, much more affordable. It is lighter, in weight, than the Shaggy Dog but no less warm. The color is "mercury". The wind, this morning in Chicago, was brutal, but this sweater provided all the warmth that I needed under a light coat. There is a definite sheepy aroma to this sweater! Very, very soft.


I'm scratching my head on this one (not the sweater, which I love). The Howlin' website says the sweater is 140GBP, which is slightly more than a Shaggy Dog (even more so considering they're on sale for $195 right now).


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


> Feeling a little under the weather today and only one class, so very casual today.





ThePopinjay said:


> I wasn't sure about the pocket square at first but I kinda like the unresolved color, actually.


I look forward to seeing your outfits here. Where is that sport coat from? It looks great.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> I look forward to seeing your outfits here. Where is that sport coat from? It looks great.


Thanks! The jacket is a very old Southwick from just before the 1960's. It's one of my favorites!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Scanning images at the library and a glimpse of the unseen. Excuse the weird sitting pose.


----------



## stcolumba

Tilton said:


> I'm scratching my head on this one (not the sweater, which I love). The Howlin' website says the sweater is 140GBP, which is slightly more than a Shaggy Dog (even more so considering they're on sale for $195 right now).


At the "Independence" store in Chicago, on Oak Street, the cost was $180. I visited the store to look at the Oak Street Boots that have received much notice. The store sells a variety of "Made in America" clothing--winter wear, Gitman vintage shirts, denim, and shoes and boots. Mixed in the goods are these sweaters from Howlin' and also a sweater from North Sea Clothing. I came into the store thinking I might purchase a pair of boots and came out with a sweater.


----------



## Pale_Male

gamma68 said:


> Wow! Great find, sir. I long for the "Shaggy Dog" but refuse to pay upwards of $200 for a sweater.
> 
> Is this the same brand of sweater discussed here? https://well-spent.com/2011/10/06/howlin-by-morrison-birth-of-the-cool-sweaters/
> 
> https://www.morrison.be/about-us


Shaggy Dogs are now priced at $195.50 during the November sale.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Scanning images at the library and a glimpse of the unseen. Excuse the weird sitting pose.


That's a great looking pink uni-stripe made even more dapper with that belt. "....glimpse of the unseen..." This reminded me of the Book of Common Prayer: "...seen and unseen..." :biggrin:

*edll*: You wrote some very kind words. But there are others on this forum who deserve that kind of praise. Not me. I consider myself a student of all the "teachers" who post here. I keep learning, the hard way, that "less is more". As for my picture quality, I do absolutely nothing--just a quick shot using my smartphone.

*Fiscal*: I love your foulard ties. You always dress so classy.

I've been purging my closet and chest drawers of shirts, trousers, ties, pocket squares, sweaters, and suits. If I have not worn something in more than a year, why keep it? I took a car load of stuff to the Salvation Army, yesterday. I've decided to try to sell about 3-4 suits that no longer fit me--too big!!--and give the money to "Forgotten Harvest" whose mission is to relieve hunger in the Detroit metropolitan community by rescuing surplus, prepared and perishable food and donating it to emergency food providers.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> That's a great looking pinstripe made even more dapper with that belt. "....glimpse of the unseen..." This reminded me of the Book of Common Prayer: "...seen and unseen..." :biggrin:
> 
> *edll*: You wrote some very kind words. But there are others on this forum who deserve that kind of praise. Not me. I consider myself a student of all the "teachers" who post here. I keep learning, the hard way, that "less is more". As for my picture quality, I do absolutely nothing--just a quick shot using my smartphone.
> 
> *Fiscal*: I love your foulard ties. You always dress so classy.
> 
> I've been purging my closet and chest drawers of shirts, trousers, ties, pocket squares, sweaters, and suits. If I have not worn something in more than a year, why keep it? I took a car load of stuff to the Salvation Army, yesterday. I've decided to try to sell about 3-4 suits that no longer fit me--too big!!--and give the money to "Forgotten Harvest" whose mission is to relieve hunger in the Detroit metropolitan community by rescuing surplus, prepared and perishable food and donating it to emergency food
> providers.


Stc, thank you for he compliment, coming from on of the masters, it's much appreciated. I commend you on your efforts to help those in need. This serves as a reminder, my wife, son and I all need to go through our closets to decide what will go to Goodwill.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


>


I love the color of that sc. What color pants do you wear with it?


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Scanning images at the library and a glimpse of the unseen. Excuse the weird sitting pose.


OCBD: I've always been a fan of the light grey sweater and khakis look - just says comfortable, casual but quietly coordinated to me. And the university stripe shirt (in pink, nice touch), rep belt, and Wallabees (yes) give it a great Ivy vibe. Nicely done.


----------



## Barnavelt

oxford cloth button down said:


> Scanning images at the library and a glimpse of the unseen. Excuse the weird sitting pose.


Understated and classy as per usual, OCBD. Love the pink uni stripe. Mine is a too short BB in sports shirt sizing that I pretend fits me. I have no idea why must iron uni stripes are so hard to find OTR. Anyway, great look.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday, home from church. A long morning on the organ bench...

O, Brooks Bros! Where art thou?

This afternoon...

















Ugh! Still, there are leaves to be raked, and it is freezing outside. To the rescue, my trusty, bulky, LL Bean Norwegian which I've had since I was a freshman in college. Made in Norway of wool/rayon, it is built like a tank.


----------



## gamma68

Please pardon the poor lighting.





Vintage 3/2 Southwick sack suit (thrifted)
Burberrys of London shirt (thrifted)
Vintage Resilio Collegiate tie from Harvard Coop (thrifted)
Brooks Brothers leather belt (new purchase)
Black AE Polo plain-toe shoes (thrifted)


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Please pardon the poor lighting.
> 
> Vintage 3/2 Southwick sack suit (thrifted)
> Burberrys of London shirt (thrifted)
> Vintage Resilio Collegiate tie from Harvard Coop (thrifted)
> Brooks Brothers leather belt (new purchase)
> Black AE Polo plain-toe shoes (thrifted)


That is a beautiful suit. I'd add a crisp linen pocket square. The skinny tie is cool!


----------



## ThePopinjay

FiscalDean said:


> I love the color of that sc. What color pants do you wear with it?


 Thanks! I bought the jacket at an estate sale of a doctor for only 5 bucks! Originally I was wearing just khakis and a blue oxford but I went out that later that night and threw on the tie, sweater, and sportcoat over it, so I kept the khakis and tassel loafers I'd been wearing most of the day.And what I'm wearing today (with grey chinos and an old pair of beater longwings below)


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: my girlfriend has the exact same LL Bean sweater from her college days in the 80s and, yes, it is built like a tank (almost feels like it has some iron woven in it, in an oddly good way), still going strong and looks great - like yours. We've chatted about it: for every article of clothing one buys that either sits in the closet and then gets sent off to Good Will with little wear or the article that was expensive and wears out quickly, it's items like this Bean sweater that even it out. Whatever she paid for it, she has gotten more than ten times her value.


----------



## Reuben

Harris tweed jacket, Viyella sweater, BB buttondown, Peter Millar British khaki chinos, shell longwings. Sadly, the camera doesn't quite capture the burgundy/navy color of this jacket very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Harris tweed jacket, Viyella sweater, BB buttondown, Peter Millar British khaki chinos, shell longwings. Sadly, the camera doesn't quite capture the burgundy/navy color of this jacket very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THIS is a "wow"! I love the textures and the earth tones. Smartly done.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> THIS is a "wow"! I love the textures and the earth tones. Smartly done.


Coming from the master himself, high praise indeed! This jacket was a wonderful and pleasant surprise when it arrived from the exchange, and I like the rougher texture of the linen shirt with the Harris tweed and the sweater. All in all, a comfortable and warm outfit for a lazy, chilly Sunday afternoon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtVandalay

Don't post in this thread often. Sunday morning trip to the city market.

BB OCBD
Gant tie
Sack tweed by Christopher Ltd. - defunct local trad shop.
Levi 501
Bean Signature mocs


----------



## Barnavelt

]









St Columbia that wine colored tie is exquisite.


----------



## stcolumba

ArtVandalay said:


> Don't post in this thread often. Sunday morning trip to the city market.
> 
> BB OCBD
> Gant tie
> Sack tweed by Christopher Ltd. - defunct local trad shop.
> Levi 501
> Bean Signature mocs


What a lovely tie. As for the tweed, I am intrigued not only by its look but also by the "defunct local trad shop" from which it came: "Christopher Ltd." What a great name for a men's clothier!



Barnavelt said:


> ]
> 
> St Columbia that wine colored tie is exquisite.


Thanks! But, we need to thank one of those Brooks Bros who chose that color! I wear so much maize 'n blue that I tend to shy away from red--for obvious reasons to all the chaps from Ohio. It is a great color. It would be perfect with a traditional grey, wide chalky pinstripe suit. Oh, how I dread Saturday's M v OSU game. It's like going to see the movie, "Titanic". You know the ending even before the show starts.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words gentlemen. Here is what I wore today.


----------



## adoucett

^ Nice socks!


----------



## eagle2250

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words gentlemen. Here is what I wore today.


Looking perfectly attired, as usual. How are you liking the Bass Eddington's, OCBD? Finding myself inspired by one of your earlier posts, in which you introduced your newly purchased Eddington's to the membership, I picked up a pair at the local Bass store and by stacking a series of discounts Bass was offering, walked out the door with a pair for a just $53. The uppers have broken in, leaving the leather supple to the touch and the shoes have molded ever so nicely to my feet! Both comfortable on the foot and handsome to the eye...we just can't do much better than that. IMHO, the shoes were an amazing value at $53 and they would have been worth every penny, if I had been required to pay full price for them.

Thank-you, sir, for the original inspiration to buy them! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Especially cold today, would've liked to worn a different pair of shoes, but looked out the window and realized campus was covered in ice and snow.


----------



## Tilton

Popinjay, is that PS from J Crew? I have what appears to be an identical one from them. Most versatile in my collection by far.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tilton said:


> Popinjay, is that PS from J Crew? I have what appears to be an identical one from them. Most versatile in my collection by far.


It's actually a Robert Talbott square, it was gift and this is my first time wearing. Definitely an attractive square.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Atkinson's Irish poplin
LE chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## Muslim Trad

This is very nice.



CMDC said:


> Huntington tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's Irish poplin
> LE chinos
> Alden AWW


----------



## Muslim Trad

A frigid weekend under layers of Barbour:



Even colder today. My students were shivering in their ubiquitous hoodies while I stayed warm in Harris Tweed.

BB wool tie
J Press Sweater vest
LE Hyde Park


----------



## Tilton

I want that Barbour sweater. What's it called again? I doubt they still sell it (I remember you mentioning how long ago you bought it) but ebay could produce.


----------



## Reuben

That harris tweed, Muslim Trad, is absolutely beautiful, and your pairing of it with that sweatervest and tie is perfect.


Muslim Trad said:


> A frigid weekend under layers of Barbour:
> 
> Even colder today. My students were shivering in their ubiquitous hoodies while I stayed warm in Harris Tweed.
> 
> BB wool tie
> J Press Sweater vest
> LE Hyde Park


----------



## Muslim Trad

Tilton said:


> I want that Barbour sweater. What's it called again? I doubt they still sell it (I remember you mentioning how long ago you bought it) but ebay could produce.


The tag reads "Donegal Cabled Sweater." I don't recall ever seeing it available after I purchased it (from STP, maybe?). I've also noticed a consistent decline in quality and a deviation from traditional design in their knitwear over the past decade. I've owned a few Barbour sweaters, all purchased ten or more years ago, and they've always been extremely warm and have worn like armor. The recent offerings don't even come close.



Reuben said:


> That harris tweed, Muslim Trad, is absolutely beautiful, and your pairing of it with that sweatervest and tie is perfect.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Barnavelt

CMDC said:


> Huntington tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's Irish poplin
> LE chinos
> Alden AWW


The tie and PS pairing is really very well done here CMDC!


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Huntington tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's Irish poplin
> LE chinos
> Alden AWW


This shines! The tie is brilliant.


----------



## ThePopinjay

CMDC said:


> Huntington tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Atkinson's Irish poplin
> LE chinos
> Alden AWW


I think everyone else has said it better than me, but I'll chime in anyways. This is one of my favorite looks I've seen in a long time! The colors and the way they coordinate with out becoming too much is awesome.


----------



## sporto55

Your pants are a little high water it appears.


----------



## P Hudson

sporto55 said:


> Your pants are a little high water it appears.


May I gently suggest that perhaps yours are too long.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC and Popnjay, great sport coats

Muslim Trad, love that tie


----------



## stcolumba

Muslim Trad said:


> A frigid weekend under layers of Barbour:
> 
> Even colder today. My students were shivering in their ubiquitous hoodies while I stayed warm in Harris Tweed.
> 
> BB wool tie
> J Press Sweater vest
> LE Hyde Park


I wonder how many of your students, who are "shivering in their ubiquitous hoodies", are making mental notes: "I want a tweed like that!" Your coat is truly timeless.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks for all of the kind words gentlemen. Here is what I wore today.


Nice coordination between the socks and the sweater. This is a well fitting crewneck.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, some non trad maker
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## Fading Fast

CMDC: great Huntington jacket, sadly, I have only a few Huntington items left in my wardrobe - I miss that catalogue

Muslim Trad: great two outfits (ditto what everyone said about the Barbour sweater), I love the tie, it looks to be either wool or one very heavy silk?

P Hudson: great to see you posting, I miss your outfits.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks for all the compliments guys. That Huntington jacket is one that should get much more wear than it does.

Today, an homage to stcolumba, who's showing off of the new Stafford Harris Tweed made me venture through rush hour traffic to Wheaton Plaza last week. This is a tricky jacket to pair a tie with. Lots of colors to highlight but also it seems that they can distract from the dominant color you settle on. So, here's what I've got...

Harris Tweed from Penney's of Wheaton
BB blue ocbd
Cantini tie (past DrL purchase)
BB khakis
Saks scotchgrain split toes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Eagle - I think that my Bass tassels were a steal!

P.Hudson - Good to see you my friend!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Outerwear pic from yesterday I forgot to post...



And today my new Chipp tie in action!!


----------



## stcolumba

Wax 'n Wool Tuesday

Sweater is a Orvis agnina (I've always thought that Orvis sounds like an old Roman, Latin name!)

Boy! Today all the good stuff is coming out:
*Fiscal'*s non trad maker tie is cool!
*CMDC*: Looking good in the Harris Tweed! I'm not 100 per cent sure, but I think this pattern is called the "Angus".
*OCBD*: That coat and tie and shirt combination is perfection.
*Popin*: A "Chipp" tie, eh? What a grand name!

This afternoon...















..the postman delivered a package. The new nib for my pen. Time to write some letters...


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Today, an homage to stcolumba, who's showing off of the new Stafford Harris Tweed made me venture through rush hour traffic to Wheaton Plaza last week. This is a tricky jacket to pair a tie with. Lots of colors to highlight but also it seems that they can distract from the dominant color you settle on. So, here's what I've got...
> 
> Harris Tweed from Penney's of Wheaton
> BB blue ocbd
> Cantini tie (past DrL purchase)
> BB khakis
> Saks scotchgrain split toes


CMDC, I agree that this can be a tough jacket to pair up with other items. I think you've succeeded!

I decided to take a spin with mine today and follow StC's edict that "less is more."

BB blue button-down and green v-neck sweater
Lands' End jeans in indigo (not visible)

BTW, for you fellas who own this jacket, have you given any thought to replacing the plastic buttons with something nicer?


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Great jacket, OCBD! Love the throat latch.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> CMDC, I agree that this can be a tough jacket to pair up with other items. I think you've succeeded!
> 
> I decided to take a spin with mine today and follow StC's edict that "less is more."
> 
> BB blue button-down and green v-neck sweater
> Lands' End jeans in indigo (not visible)
> 
> BTW, for you fellas who own this jacket, have you given any thought to replacing the plastic buttons with something nicer?


Looks great. The perfect jacket for Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## RT-Bone

How would a navy knit tie work with this? (Edit to clarify: JCP/Stafford tweed)


----------



## RT-Bone

Very casual in the office on this cold, wet NYC day.

Coat: Barbour Beaufort
Shirt: Rugby
Sweater: Rugby (shetland)

Not visible:
-Levi's 501 STF
-Red Wing Beckmans


----------



## Jovan

Everyone here is greatly inspiring me. I need to plan out a Thanksgiving getup... thankfully those thrifted cords give me an idea.

Before that, I had this on a snow day. Desperately need more winter trousers and a proper overcoat. Yes, yes, forgot the overshoes at first. Call me a hypocrite. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Very casual in the office on this cold, wet NYC day.
> 
> Coat: Barbour Beaufort
> Shirt: Rugby
> Sweater: Rugby (shetland)
> 
> Not visible:
> -Levi's 501 STF
> -Red Wing Beckmans


Hooray for the Barbour Beaufort!



Jovan said:


> Everyone here is greatly inspiring me. I need to plan out a Thanksgiving getup... thankfully those thrifted cords give me an idea.
> 
> Before that, I had this on a snow day. Desperately need more winter trousers and a proper overcoat. Yes, yes, forgot the overshoes at first. Call me a hypocrite. :icon_smile_big:


Looking stylish in that coat. If I had a coat like this--and I wish I did--I would tie the belt ends rather than buckle them.


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick heavy tweed sack, BB shirt, LE tie.


----------



## gamma68

RT-Bone said:


> How would a navy knit tie work with this? (Edit to clarify: JCP/Stafford tweed)


That's a good question. I think it could work. Note that this jacket looks different in various lighting conditions. I think this photo provides a fairly accurate representation.

_EDIT: Oops, just noticed you specified a "knit" tie. Don't have one in navy, but I think that could also work. The one pictured is woven in Macclesfield silk._

I also think a tie in a deep plum might also work with this Stafford HT jacket.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I would try a black knit tie. I think that it would look great.

*STC and Gamma*, thank you.


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Hooray for the Barbour Beaufort!
> 
> Looking stylish in that coat. If I had a coat like this--and I wish I did--I would tie the belt ends rather than buckle them.


See, I tried that and the belt is a little too short for it. Looks a bit silly.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> See, I tried that and the belt is a little too short for it. Looks a bit silly.


Geez Jovan. Lay off the cheezburgerz.


----------



## Tilton

As an aside, I don't care for the tied-belt look... Maybe, _maybe_ if it were DB.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> See, I tried that and the belt is a little too short for it. Looks a bit silly.


Buckled or tied, it still is a great looking coat!


----------



## Pentheos

stcolumba said:


> Early on a dreary, November morning.
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> Spirit of Shetland
> J Press OCBD
> Brooks Bros chinos and socks
> Allen Edmonds


After eyeing your Fenways for the last month, I've gone and gotten myself a pair. Only $197 on the current sale. Thanks!


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

I had an honor society banquet last Friday, so I got to break out the tux. :{)


----------



## Spin Evans

P Hudson said:


> Southwick heavy tweed sack, BB shirt, LE tie.
> 
> View attachment 9440


Fantastic look! I'm glad to see that you're in tattersall n' tweed down under. I'm not ready to be tempted by linen just yet.


----------



## williamson

stcolumba said:


> If I had a coat like this --and I wish I did--I would tie the belt ends rather than buckle them.


 This is the rare case where I disagree with stcolumba - I'd buckle it - what are buckles for?


> Looking stylish in that coat.


 Here I emphatically agree! This style of coat goes very well with a flat cap.


----------



## stcolumba

Pentheos said:


> After eyeing your Fenways for the last month, I've gone and gotten myself a pair. Only $197 on the current sale. Thanks!


They are great shoes--attractive and comfortable. Being a Detroit Tigers fan, I wish that they weren't called "Fenway".


----------



## P Hudson

Spin Evans said:


> Fantastic look! I'm glad to see that you're in tattersall n' tweed down under. I'm not ready to be tempted by linen just yet.


Thanks. I'm beginning to wonder if we'll have summer this year. Apart from a few warm days here and there, it has been cool. I don't mind too much: it lets me keep wearing jackets.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington, I also really miss their catalog
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Second pic shows the tie better. I fixed the collar


----------



## L-feld

P Hudson said:


> Southwick heavy tweed sack, BB shirt, LE tie.
> 
> View attachment 9440


Boy oh boy, just look at the shoulders on that jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> Southwick heavy tweed sack, BB shirt, LE tie.
> 
> View attachment 9440


Awesome Trad outfit and kudos for doing three patterns very, very well. This could be in the Trad book as an example of how one needs to use "different scales" when mixing patterns. Again, great to see you back, hope all has been well.


----------



## Muslim Trad

stcolumba said:


> I wonder how many of your students, who are "shivering in their ubiquitous hoodies", are making mental notes: "I want a tweed like that!" Your coat is truly timeless.


That is the subtle lesson. It seems to be working. When one of the kids asked me why I wasn't cold, before I could respond, a typically quiet boy in back of the room said "Look at him! He's wearing tweed!"

And that's a lovely pen you have!



Fading Fast said:


> Muslim Trad: great two outfits (ditto what everyone said about the Barbour sweater), I love the tie, it looks to be either wool or one very heavy silk?


Thanks, Fading. The tie is wool.


----------



## Reuben

BB tie and shirt, nameless tweed sack, not-a-napkin pocket square, Peter Millar chinos and Sears shell LWB:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muslim Trad

P Hudson said:


> Southwick heavy tweed sack, BB shirt, LE tie.
> 
> View attachment 9440


Great patterns and textures, wonderful shoulder on the jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

Muslim Trad said:


> That is the subtle lesson. It seems to be working. When one of the kids asked me why I wasn't cold, before I could respond, a typically quiet boy in back of the room said "Look at him! He's wearing tweed!"
> 
> And that's a lovely pen you have!
> 
> Thanks, Fading. The tie is wool.


Fantastic story, at some point, you have to find out about that student - he's either into Trad or his Dad was I'd bet.

And so as not to create a separate post: P.Hudson, let me join in the praises of the natural shoulders on that jacket - text book. And I love the way the patterns line up from the sleeve to the body - that is a well made garment.


----------



## MaxBuck

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Really good look there, OCBD.



Fading Fast said:


> Awesome Trad outfit and kudos for doing three patterns very, very well. This could be in the Trad book as an example of how one needs to use "different scales" when mixing patterns. Again, great to see you back, hope all has been well.


Couldn't agree more about the different scales. Excellent work by P Hudson, as everone agrees.



Reuben said:


> BB tie and shirt, nameless tweed sack, not-a-napkin pocket square, Peter Millar chinos and Sears shell LWB:


Reuben, how's the construction on the Millar chinos? I've been extremely disappointed in the poor workmanship of my Millar golf shirts, but the sweater vest I have from them (silk and cashmere blend; heavenly!) is great.


----------



## Reuben

MaxBuck said:


> Reuben, how's the construction on the Millar chinos? I've been extremely disappointed in the poor workmanship of my Millar golf shirts, but the sweater vest I have from them (silk and cashmere blend; heavenly!) is great.


I'll agree that the polo shirts I have from them are incredibly flimsy and disappointing, but I'm very happy with my chinos. Three-point button-hook-button closure, good color, soft, durable fabric that perfectly toes the line between dressy enough for a sport coat and relaxed enough to lounge in. The four pairs I have (khaki, stone, and two british khaki) are approaching their third year as my primary pants and still going strong.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tilton said:


> As an aside, I don't care for the tied-belt look... Maybe, _maybe_ if it were DB.


I go beltless, aka "The Executive!!"


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Colonel Ichabod said:


> I had an honor society banquet last Friday, so I got to break out the tux. :{)


If I had swell parties to go to, I'd be looking for something like that.


----------



## ArtVandalay

WouldaShoulda said:


> I go beltless, aka "The Executive!!"


I inherited a box of 50 in mint condition from my uncle Harry Fleming. Interested?


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> I would try a black knit tie. I think that it would look great.


Same jacket/shirt, with black knit tie...


----------



## CMDC

^I like that. I was thinking orange knit also. I have neither color so will have to make due for a while.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> BB tie and shirt, nameless tweed sack, not-a-napkin pocket square, Peter Millar chinos and Sears shell LWB:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This nameless tweed sack paired with that BB tattersall shirt looks terrific!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Same jacket/shirt, with black knit tie...


I just got a blue wool tie that seems to work with this coat. But I am looking for something similar in a burnt orange or even forest green. A plaid might work. Here is the Thomas Pink solution for the exact same coat (but with softer fabric):

I know this looks dark, but it is the same as the Stafford. (I saw it in person.)


----------



## stcolumba

The day before Thanksgiving means cleaning, dusting, and scrubbing before guests arrive. Nothing is better than an LL Bean plaid flannel shirt on a bone chilling November day. #neverliveinolddraftyhousesinthewinter


----------



## L-feld

stcolumba said:


> I just got a blue wool tie that seems to work with this coat. But I am looking for something similar in a burnt orange or even forest green. A plaid might work. Here is the Thomas Pink solution for the exact same coat (but with softer fabric):
> 
> I know this looks dark, but it is the same as the Stafford. (I saw it in person.)


Lands End has this on sale for $18.97 (plus an additional 30% off right now)


----------



## P Hudson

L-feld said:


> Boy oh boy, just look at the shoulders on that jacket.


Agreed. They are amazing. And if I could remember what I paid for that thing all those years ago, I'd kick myself for not buying more than one. I'm sure it was about $75, but the jacket has held up better than my memory.



Fading Fast said:


> Awesome Trad outfit and kudos for doing three patterns very, very well. This could be in the Trad book as an example of how one needs to use "different scales" when mixing patterns. Again, great to see you back, hope all has been well.


Thanks. Ive been well, but busy with work and family--all good things.



Muslim Trad said:


> Great patterns and textures, wonderful shoulder on the jacket.


Thanks. I've been enjoying your posts as well. In fact, the great tweeds worn by many posters these last few weeks has been inspiring.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ArtVandalay said:


> I inherited a box of 50 in mint condition from my uncle Harry Fleming. Interested?


Giddy Up!!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thrifted a new tweed today, only 3 bucks! And it has a beautiful lining. Hooked vent, patch pockets, lapped seams, and all that jazz.


----------



## TJN

Long time no post. Back to work while I'm home from school for Thanksgiving.



















Jacket is Vintage Brooks Brothers (thanks Jerrod!)
Shirt Ralph 
Tie Alynn 
Pants Brooks Brothers (Brushed Twill)
Shoes Ferragamo


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


> Long time no post. Back to work while I'm home from school for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Jacket is Vintage Brooks Brothers (thanks Jerrod!)
> Shirt Ralph
> Tie Alynn
> Pants Brooks Brothers (Brushed Twill)
> Shoes Ferragamo


What a great looking coat! The shoes add the perfect touch.


----------



## Takai

Shirt- Underarmor Thinsulate
Cardigan- Marks and Spencer
Jacket- Kilgour, Stanbury, and French

Not pictured:
Diamond Gusset black jeans
Allen Edmonds Brown Winnetka


----------



## teekayvee

Me today:



Vintage tweed
Vintage Robert Talbott tie
Breuer square
BB shirt
BB Hudson chinos
AE Cliftons

Apologies for the weird light.


----------



## P Hudson

Takai said:


> Shirt- Underarmor Thinsulate
> Cardigan- Marks and Spencer
> Jacket- Kilgour, Stanbury, and French
> 
> Not pictured:
> Diamond Gusset black jeans
> Allen Edmonds Brown Winnetka


I can't but help but wonder if your navigation system is out of commission.


----------



## P Hudson

teekayvee said:


> Me today:
> 
> Vintage tweed
> Vintage Robert Talbott tie
> Breuer square
> BB shirt
> BB Hudson chinos
> AE Cliftons
> 
> Apologies for the weird light.


I like what you're wearing, though I prefer an ocbd. It looks like that jacket has great texture. I was going to comment that I haven't seen a heating system like that since I lived in England, but then noticed that you're posting from Brussels.


----------



## Fading Fast

The Popinjay: Fantastic jacket - great find (and great price). I love the lining. Any label identifying the store or manufacturer? The two buttons is something Brooks Brothers used to do, but I know it wasn't something it did exclusively. There are others - way, way more informed than I on this forum - that might be able to help identify it. Whose ever it is, enjoy, it's beautiful.


----------



## stcolumba

L-feld said:


> Lands End has this on sale for $18.97 (plus an additional 30% off right now)


Thanks!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, BB
Pants, vintage Corbin
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, Bass Weejun


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Boy oh boy, just look at the shoulders on that jacket.


Agreed, vintage Soutwicks have some of the best shoulders.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Second pic shows the tie better. I fixed the collar


OCBD, looking good, who made the SC?


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Eagle - I think that my Bass tassels were a steal!
> 
> P.Hudson - Good to see you my friend!


OCBD, I'd say you've achieved perfection.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Thanks for all the compliments guys. That Huntington jacket is one that should get much more wear than it does.
> 
> Today, an homage to stcolumba, who's showing off of the new Stafford Harris Tweed made me venture through rush hour traffic to Wheaton Plaza last week. This is a tricky jacket to pair a tie with. Lots of colors to highlight but also it seems that they can distract from the dominant color you settle on. So, here's what I've got...
> 
> Harris Tweed from Penney's of Wheaton
> BB blue ocbd
> Cantini tie (past DrL purchase)
> BB khakis
> Saks scotchgrain split toes


That is a great SC.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Outerwear pic from yesterday I forgot to post...
> 
> 
> 
> And today my new Chipp tie in action!!


Very nice tie


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Wax 'n Wool Tuesday
> 
> Sweater is a Orvis agnina (I've always thought that Orvis sounds like an old Roman, Latin name!)
> 
> Boy! Today all the good stuff is coming out:
> *Fiscal'*s non trad maker tie is cool!
> *CMDC*: Looking good in the Harris Tweed! I'm not 100 per cent sure, but I think this pattern is called the "Angus".
> *OCBD*: That coat and tie and shirt combination is perfection.
> *Popin*: A "Chipp" tie, eh? What a grand name!
> 
> This afternoon...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 9439
> 
> 
> ..the postman delivered a package. The new nib for my pen. Time to write some letters...


Stc, that tie appears to have an interesting texture, really like it, what is the fabric content?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> The Popinjay: Fantastic jacket - great find (and great price). I love the lining. Any label identifying the store or manufacturer? The two buttons is something Brooks Brothers used to do, but I know it wasn't something it did exclusively. There are others - way, way more informed than I on this forum - that might be able to help identify it. Whose ever it is, enjoy, it's beautiful.


Thanks, it's actually a 3/2 roll, but the picture I posted is a little hard to tell that. The only label I could find was from the store and the union label of course.





FiscalDean said:


> Very nice tie


Thank you!


----------



## Tilton

ThePopinjay said:


> Outerwear pic from yesterday I forgot to post...
> 
> 
> 
> And today my new Chipp tie in action!!


That tie is very sweet.

I'm not sure I an get behind the overcoat, though - it makes me think there might have been a Barbour X Mugatu collab I didn't know about.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Stc, that tie appears to have an interesting texture, really like it, what is the fabric content?


The fabric is wool.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tilton said:


> That tie is very sweet.
> 
> I'm not sure I an get behind the overcoat, though - it makes me think there might have been a Barbour X Mugatu collab I didn't know about.


haha, I love it! Generally I like it in dressier circumstances. I've never seen another Barbour like it though. The tag in the pocket says it's a 'Reefer Liddesdale'.


----------



## straw sandals

I really like that Chipp tie! Where did you get it?


----------



## ThePopinjay

straw sandals said:


> I really like that Chipp tie! Where did you get it?


It was a birthday gift from a friend, she picked it up at a thrift store.


----------



## Pentheos

ThePopinjay said:


> haha, I love it! Generally I like it in dressier circumstances. I've never seen another Barbour like it though. The tag in the pocket says it's a 'Reefer Liddesdale'.


It's definitely _different_.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Pentheos said:


> It's definitely _different_.


I like it! I think it definitely fits the typical Trad aesthetic as well. Really just a quilted Navy coat...


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


>





oxford cloth button down said:


>


Two fantastic tweeds! Any details on the second one? Love the throat latch.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Snapped a few pics this morning before everyone got up and the hustle and bustle in preparation of my relatives coming over started. Rediscovered my Polo Ranger boots in the back of my closet last night and I'm really enjoying them. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!


----------



## gamma68

The Thanksgiving rig for 2013...



BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
BB Gatsby club collar shirt in ecru
Bert Pulitzer tie
Vintage BB '346' Blackwatch trousers


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Happy Thanksgiving, all!
Sweater: Knights Bridge
Pants: JCP
Shirt: JCP
Shoes: Rockport


----------



## oxford cloth button down

*Art Vandalay, MaxBuck, and Fiscal Dean*, thanks! The grey tweed with the throat latch is a vintage Deansgate for the Crimson Shop. The orange/brown tweed is vintage as well, but i have yet to identify the maker. I got them both from *dexconstruct *on the exchangeand I never see my size there. This purchase was a nice reminder to be patient. Good things will happen.

*TJN* - Glad it works! Wear it in good health.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> The Thanksgiving rig for 2013...
> 
> BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> BB Gatsby club collar shirt in ecru
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Vintage BB '346' Blackwatch trousers


That tie is amazing. It's almost like Thom Browne -- a classic with a tremendous twist in terms of proportion, but it's an unmitigated triumph.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That tie is amazing. It's almost like Thom Browne -- a classic with a tremendous twist in terms of proportion, but it's an unmitigated triumph.


Thank you, sir! And a Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> The Thanksgiving rig for 2013...
> 
> BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> BB Gatsby club collar shirt in ecru
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Vintage BB '346' Blackwatch trousers


Those Blackwatch trousers steal the show! Wow!


----------



## Jovan

Nothing too out of the ordinary for me... no one else was terribly "dressed up".

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Spin Evans

Jovan said:


> Nothing too out of the ordinary for me... no one else was terribly "dressed up".
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!


My biggest complaint with popovers is that they always seem to be wearing the wearer, so to speak, rather than the other way around. But you look so natural in this one, even with the teeny collar. I'm a believer!


----------



## P Hudson

a couple days ago:
J Press jacket, BB square, BB ocbd, LE khakis









Thanksgiving day: Brown PRL cord jacket, BB ocbd, LE khakis, Minnetonka mocs:


----------



## P Hudson

a still life to go with Jovan's action shot: my dining room is about to get crowded. Sorry about the poor lighting.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson, good to see you posting again. Great dining room and clothes.



Spin Evans said:


> My biggest complaint with popovers is that they always seem to be wearing the wearer, so to speak, rather than the other way around. But you look so natural in this one, even with the teeny collar. I'm a believer!


Thanks.  I just think of it as a long sleeved polo shirt, but woven instead of knit.

I too would like it more if it didn't have the damn Clifford collar. But I'm looking at an inexpensive MTM option for popovers right now...


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan: I agree with Spin Evans, you look very natural in the popover and the "action" shots are great (I even noticed the J.Crew MacAlisters at work - I love those boots and own three pairs to prove it).

P. Hudson: Great two outfits - I'd love to see a good shot of the Minnetonka's - which ones do you have? Also, your dinning room is beautiful. The stain glass windows, fireplace mantle and wood floor is gorgeous.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A hearty +1 regarding Fading Fast's perspectives regarding Jovan and P. Hudson's latest pictorial offerings. However (LOL), I am inclined to question the wisdom of wearing suede foot wear, while cooking the holiday feast!


----------



## stcolumba

.....


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: Two awesome new additions. I particularly love the tone-on-tone glen plaid - it's subtle, but interesting. Enjoy your new acquisitions.


----------



## conductor

Love the pants. Just got a pair myself. Not that it matters, but in the strict sense you're wearing the colors of two separate Scottish (now former) regiments- Black Watch tartan pants, and what looks to me like an Argyle and Sutherland tie. In 2006 they, along with other regiments were combined into the Royal Regiment of Scotland. Carry on.

*UPDATE* - never mind - apparently A&S wore the same tartan as the Black Watch. This tartan was worn by several regiments. Carry On (again.)



gamma68 said:


> The Thanksgiving rig for 2013...
> 
> BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> BB Gatsby club collar shirt in ecru
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Vintage BB '346' Blackwatch trousers


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Those Blackwatch trousers steal the show! Wow!


Thanks, StC!



conductor said:


> Love the pants. Just got a pair myself. Not that it matters, but in the strict sense you're wearing the colors of two separate Scottish (now former) regiments- Black Watch tartan pants, and what looks to me like an Argyle and Sutherland tie. In 2006 they, along with other regiments were combined into the Royal Regiment of Scotland. Carry on.
> 
> *UPDATE* - never mind - apparently A&S wore the same tartan as the Black Watch. This tartan was worn by several regiments. Carry On (again.)


Not sure what you meant, Conductor. The tie is Bert Pulitzer. Other folks seem to like the tie, and it was one of the few I have that I felt worked with the pants and blazer, so I chose it by default!


----------



## gamma68

Picked up this gem today...







1960s 3/2 sack, lapped seams, hook vent, half-lined, very natural shoulders. Feels like an old sweater...


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Picked up this gem today...
> 
> 1960s 3/2 sack, lapped seams, hook vent, half-lined, very natural shoulders. Feels like an old sweater...


Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68, normally, I'd be raving about the material (which is awesome) and the 3/2, hook vent, natural shoulder (perfect features), but in this case, the fit on you is insane - did you mean "picked up" from tailor or did you thrift it that way?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> gamma68, normally, I'd be raving about the material (which is awesome) and the 3/2, hook vent, natural shoulder (perfect features), but in this case, the fit on you is insane - did you mean "picked up" from tailor or did you thrift it that way?


I took those photos within minutes after returning home from the vintage clothing store. The sleeves may be a bit long.


----------



## leisureclass

^ That Southwick is a beauty


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> Picked up this gem today...
> 
> 1960s 3/2 sack, lapped seams, hook vent, half-lined, very natural shoulders. Feels like an old sweater...


Outstanding.


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Outstanding.


Gotta love a vintage Southwick. Great find.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

JAB Camel Hair SC from the red label days
Flannel Pants, JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Errands.

Gamma - Great jacket.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for your kind remarks about the vintage Southwick jacket I picked up. 

A few photos from the weekend:

At the art museum...



Vintage three-button Alexandre of London Harris Tweed (eBay)
BB blue university stripe OCBD (new)
Club Room black wool knit tie (thrifted)
JCrew wale corduroys (thrifted)
Sebago loafers (thrifted)
--------------------------------------

Prior to a dinner out...



Stafford Harris Tweed (new)
BB Italian merino deep navy crewneck sweater (thrifted)
BB button-down tattersall (thrifted)


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind remarks about the vintage Southwick jacket I picked up.
> 
> A few photos from the weekend:
> 
> At the art museum...
> 
> Vintage three-button Alexandre of London Harris Tweed (eBay)
> BB blue university stripe OCBD (new)
> Club Room black wool knit tie (thrifted)
> JCrew wale corduroys (thrifted)
> Sebago loafers (thrifted)
> --------------------------------------
> 
> Prior to a dinner out...
> 
> Stafford Harris Tweed (new)
> BB Italian merino deep navy crewneck sweater (thrifted)
> BB button-down tattersall (thrifted)


Great stuff! As for the "Angus" Stafford, yes! This coat works best without a tie. The tattersall shirt and the solid sweater provide the perfect foil to the colors and patterns of the coat.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind remarks about the vintage Southwick jacket I picked up.
> 
> A few photos from the weekend:
> 
> At the art museum...
> 
> Vintage three-button Alexandre of London Harris Tweed (eBay)
> BB blue university stripe OCBD (new)
> Club Room black wool knit tie (thrifted)
> JCrew wale corduroys (thrifted)
> Sebago loafers (thrifted)


Gamma, this looks fantastic. Somehow this seems like the perfect outfit to wear to an art museum.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Popinjay and StC for your kind remarks.

StC, once again, your rig looks fantastic!


----------



## van_veen

Well this is my first post in this thread gents.
Just like to say I have been enjoying all your posts for sometime and thought I should pull out the camera; of which I apologise for being included in the "mirror shots".
Not sure if you could class my dress as trad trad but anyway.....
Florsheim Imperials.
J-crew Khakis.
Trafalgar belt.
Brooks Brothers shirt.
Polo silk emblematic tie 
Palm Beach Zephyr Weight Wash n Wear Wildman cotton blazer.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, sir, and welcome to AAAC. I'm looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## CMDC

Harris Tweed for Harvard Coop sack
BB blue ocbd
Paul Stuart repp
BB khakis
Alden shell ptbs


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed for Harvard Coop sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Paul Stuart repp
> BB khakis
> Alden shell ptbs


What a lovely tweed! My, that tie "pops"! Brilliant touch.


----------



## stcolumba

The much needed mid afternoon cuppa. (Peppermint-ginger)

Shirt, sweater, sox - Brooks Bros
AE Fenway
Epaulet Walt trouser
Alexander Clothier jacket


----------



## VaBeach

Is the bag AE as well?


----------



## stcolumba

VaBeach said:


> Is the bag AE as well?


Saddleback.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Not so much a what I wore as a what I'm going to wear to a wedding next week. The suit just arrived and I couldn't help myself.

Andover royal oxford spread collar shirt, white linen PS, "Pride of England" midnight pindot, midnight silk herringbone braces, Nettleton saddle shoes and a grey bird's eye suit from H. Freeman and Sons. Believe it or not, that's how the suit fit straight out of flat rate box, almost perfectly right?

Bonus picture: trying on my new patchwork tweed/flannel/suede jacket. Needs about an inch for the sleeves and about an inch 'round the middle, but there's room for it thankfully:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

You're doing well. For a wedding, I'd wear French cuffs and ditch the tie bar, personally. Shirt sleeves look a bit on the long side.

Just a silly shot of me while decorating the tree this weekend.


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> You're doing well. For a wedding, I'd wear French cuffs and ditch the tie bar, personally. Shirt sleeves look a bit on the long side.]


 I'd actually considered a French cuff but I just loved the way the texture of the shirt, suit, and tie mirrored each other so well. And the tie bar serves a functional purpose: the tail is just a touch too short to reach the keeper.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## van_veen

Ruben...Love the cut n texture of the grey bird's eye. Works well with the rest of your rig. Very nice! Look out for any bridesmaids tossing bouquets your way!


----------



## van_veen

1960's Baycrest wool Glen Plaid tweed sack cut jacket. The model is called a "Hanover Sport".
OCBD RL Yarmouth & RL V Neck Sweater Vest
Brooks Bros Silk Repp Tie
Orvis Marsh Pants
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Reuben

Amazing, simply amazing. You even managed to match the rug with the rest of your outfit.


van_veen said:


> 1960's Baycrest wool Glen Plaid tweed sack cut jacket. The model is called a "Hanover Sport".
> OCBD RL Yarmouth & RL V Neck Sweater Vest
> Brooks Bros Silk Repp Tie
> Orvis Marsh Pants
> Bass Weejuns


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, mini herrigbone by BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Huntington 
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning.


Looking good, who made the suit and tie?


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Harris Tweed for Harvard Coop sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Paul Stuart repp
> BB khakis
> Alden shell ptbs


I'm really liking the fabric of the coat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


> Not so much a what I wore as a what I'm going to wear to a wedding next week. The suit just arrived and I couldn't help myself.
> 
> Andover royal oxford spread collar shirt, white linen PS, "Pride of England" midnight pindot, midnight silk herringbone braces, Nettleton saddle shoes and a grey bird's eye suit from H. Freeman and Sons. Believe it or not, that's how the suit fit straight out of flat rate box, almost perfectly right?
> 
> Bonus picture: trying on my new patchwork tweed/flannel/suede jacket. Needs about an inch for the sleeves and about an inch 'round the middle, but there's room for it thankfully:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the birdseye fabric.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Looking good, who made the suit and tie?


Suit Supply. Recently, while in Chicago, I was staying at a hotel around the corner from the SS store. I wandered in and came out with two suits. And some ties.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Everyone is looking fantastic! Today.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: Very classic IVY look. Tie is fantastic and nice bell shape to the collar. The pocket square is a nice touch as well.


----------



## RT-Bone

Have my jacket hanging while I sit at my desk.

Shirt: BB OCBD
Tie: Lands' End
Pants: J.Crew
Socks: J.Press
Shoes: AE MacNeil (my beater pair)

Not shown:
Jacket: vintage BB tweed


----------



## ThePopinjay

First time wearing this tie Tweedy Don was nice enough to throw in for free last time I bought something from him.


----------



## CMDC

Raleigh's of DC tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis


----------



## Muslim Trad

Great stuff from everyone today.


J Press tweed
J Press wool tie
LE Hyde Park
J Crew chinos
Eastland Falmouths


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Looking great, as per usual. Details about all items, please?


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Raleigh's of DC tweed sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> Ben Silver repp
> BB khakis


Love that jacket, and the tie is PERFECT!

I need more ecru shirts...


----------



## ThePopinjay

CMDC said:


> Raleigh's of DC tweed sack
> BB ecru ocbd
> Ben Silver repp
> BB khakis


I find myself very jealous of your tie collection. Love the pocket square as well!

Muslim Trad- You look great as always. Nice looking sportcoat!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gamma68 - Thanks! Brooks brothers 3/2 blazer, old LE Original Oxford, vintage BB tie, LE tailored fit chinos, and Bass weejuns.


----------



## stcolumba

All the gents on the preceding posts look fantastic. Great ties, shirts, and jackets.

The cold, dreary, December day demands the Shaggy Dog treatment:

























Sweater: J Press Shaggy Dog
Brooks Bros (pink) OCBD
Brooks Bros Milano chino
Brooks Bros socks
AE Aberdeens
U.S. Navy Peacoat (vintage 1950s) Kersey wool is the best!


----------



## inq89

Fantastic looks past few pages as always gentlemen.



gamma68 said:


> Love that jacket, and the tie is PERFECT!
> 
> I need more ecru shirts...


+1 Beautiful tie and jacket!


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma68 - Thanks! Brooks brothers 3/2 blazer, old LE Original Oxford, vintage BB tie, LE tailored fit chinos, and Bass weejuns.


Love those old LE original Oxfords. I was fortunate enough to thrift one recently. LOVE that shirt.

Are the Bass weejuns a new pair or an older one (made in USA)?


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> All the gents on the preceding posts look fantastic. Great ties, shirts, and jackets.
> 
> The cold, dreary, December day demands the Shaggy Dog treatment:
> 
> View attachment 9508
> 
> 
> Sweater: J Press Shaggy Dog
> Brooks Bros (pink) OCBD
> Brooks Bros Milano chino
> Brooks Bros socks
> AE Aberdeens


The Shaggy Dog looks quite warm, indeed!


----------



## VaBeach

stcolumba said:


> Saddleback.


Thanks. It'll go on my wish list. Looked at the same case on https://www.ghurka.com/leather-business-bags/briefcases-attache-cases - 
GARRISON No. 147 = $1,895.00 - $1,995.00. Ouch


----------



## Reuben

Damp and dreary day today:

Southwick tweed sports coat, old JAB raincoat, Bill's khakis, and Alden pebblegrain PTB's

And headed off to a white elephant tonight:

BB Green & blue plaid tweed coat with red overcheck, Orvis embroidered chords, rest hasn't changed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Got a new sport coat at Goodwill the other day.

Coat--Kingsridge for The Men's Shop (A Local Clothing Store from the 1960s)
Shirt--Land's End
Tie--Stafford
Pants--No-Name Brand


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a patented action shot with dumpster as accessory (all the rage in Williamsburg these days)



In my line of work this expression is known as "The Hairy Eyeball."



The longer I live the more I'm convinced that the boring plain toe shoe is the best



The layers, plus Maltese Cross, which might (I say might) indicate membership in a certain secret society. 23 Skidoo and all that.



Details:

Press jacket. I found this and a brother, same pattern but different colors, in my thrift shop. No alterations needed. Five bucks apiece. That's a trout fly in the lapel. I stuck it in as a joke and couldn't get it out.

Lands End shirt, Ben Silver tie, Lands End chinos, Smart Wool socks, and Allen Edmonds Leeds on the feet.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick, that jacket is outstanding


----------



## stcolumba

Muslim Trad said:


> Great stuff from everyone today.
> 
> J Press tweed
> J Press wool tie
> LE Hyde Park
> J Crew chinos
> Eastland Falmouths


Beautiful tie!!!!!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, and the snow is starting 

Suit,English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, decidedly un-trad maker
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## tocqueville

My BB 346 curtesy of tweedydon. Tie by drlivingston.

How does the fit look to you guys?


----------



## Muslim Trad

ThePopinjay said:


> Muslim Trad- You look great as always. Nice looking sportcoat!





stcolumba said:


> Beautiful tie!!!!!


Thank you, gentlemen.



Patrick06790 said:


> In my line of work this expression is known as "The Hairy Eyeball."


Excellent Occult trad! That hairy eyeball goes well with the Templar tie.

Perhaps a relative of yours?


----------



## Muslim Trad

Orvis Harris Tweed
LE Hyde Park
Ben Silver wool tie
Bill’s M2 cords
Alden chukkas


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> In my line of work this expression is known as "The Hairy Eyeball."


These days I skip the Hairy Eyeball and go right for the Stink-eye!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Muslim Trad: great outfit. The cords and Alden Chukkas look made for each other and I'm impressed with the Ben Silver tie - I'm always scared to look at that catalogue as even the socks are too expensive for my budget. Also, I love the abbreviated throat latch on the jacket and the jacket's subtle herringbone.


----------



## stcolumba

Once again, no time for lunch!


----------



## VaBeach

tocqueville said:


> My BB 346 curtesy of tweedydon. Tie by drlivingston.
> 
> How does the fit look to you guys?


Looks great so far. How is the trouser length?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Outstanding. I love it all.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


LOVE that pocket square, StC!


----------



## tocqueville

VaBeach said:


> Looks great so far. How is the trouser length?


Perfect.


----------



## VaBeach

Awesome. Congrats.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Fading Fast said:


> Muslim Trad: great outfit. The cords and Alden Chukkas look made for each other and I'm impressed with the Ben Silver tie - I'm always scared to look at that catalogue as even the socks are too expensive for my budget. Also, I love the abbreviated throat latch on the jacket and the jacket's subtle herringbone.


Thanks, Fading. Ben Silver prices are certainly disheartening but the tie is a recent indulgence purchased from the sale page on the website at a price slightly less exorbitant than the standard. I'm enjoying it enough to temporarily repress any wallet pangs.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Outstanding. I love it all.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## Patrick06790

Muslim Trad said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> 
> Excellent Occult trad! That hairy eyeball goes well with the Templar tie.
> 
> Perhaps a relative of yours?


Nah. Crowley was a poseur. 23 skidoo.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Patrick06790 said:


> Nah. Crowley was a poseur. 23 skidoo.


Indeed. And I done did skidooed. Those skeletons don't leave much room for tweed.


----------



## P Hudson

Harris tweed, LE shirt and trousers, AE Fulton PTB:


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Once again, no time for lunch!


Great SC and PS.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Vintage JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, hoping to brighten a dreary day with this dept. store labled tie
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, Vintage JAB
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, hoping to brighten a dreary day with this dept. store labled tie
> Shoes, AE Birmingham


"...to brighten a dreary day..." Yes, that tie will do the job. Very nice.


----------



## Howard

Blue button down Dress Shirt
Brown dress pants
brown belt
black shoes


----------



## gamma68

Howard said:


> Blue button down Dress Shirt
> Brown dress pants
> brown belt
> black shoes


Photos or it didn't happen. LOL


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night's reporting rig of ancient Brooks jacket, LE cords in a dark brown, almost reddish color, shirt from Jos. with heretical moderate spread collar, wool tie from thrift, and a Hober paisley pocket square.

On the feet, Florsheim Havilands, a slightly hipsterish shoe with waxy leather uppers and faux Dainite soles. I own the identical shoe with a leather sole (the Veblen). Modern Florsheim does not get a lot of love, but you can pick them up from Zappos or similar outfits quite inexpensively. They are quite substantial and seem to me well-made. At $120 or so I was willing to chance it.


----------



## RT-Bone

-BB OCBD sport shirt
-Torey bridle leather hoof pick belt
-Rugby chinos
-Fresh pair of Bean camp mocs (previous pair had cracked sole, so they replaced them for me)


----------



## stcolumba

Harris Tweed
Outlier Brooklyn Clothing (shirt)
Suit Supply (wool) tie
Epaulet trousers
Allen Edmonds


----------



## CMDC

JPress flannel blazer and sweater vest
BB pinpoint ocbd, tie, and khakis


----------



## RT-Bone

stcolumba said:


> Harris Tweed
> Outlier Brooklyn Clothing (shirt)
> Suit Supply (wool) tie
> Epaulet trousers
> Allen Edmonds


Dang, that looks good.


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> -BB OCBD sport shirt
> -Torey bridle leather hoof pick belt
> -Rugby chinos
> -Fresh pair of Bean camp mocs (previous pair had cracked sole, so they replaced them for me)


You have chosen many interesting details--the placket pocket shirt, the argyle socks, the brand-spanking new mocs. Nicely done! Good ol' LL Bean: what a great return policy they have.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: too many things to compliment specifically, so just a broad observation: Your clothes are really, really well tailored all the time and that makes a huge difference. We talk about it here, but the best clothes poorly fitted don't look great and average clothes well tailored look okay. You have great clothes that are really well tailored - it is very impressive. Unless your body just happens to fit OTR perfectly, you must spend some serous time with a tailor. And I love the texture in that shirt.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Still rockin' the Stafford HT, I see. Looing great!


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> JPress flannel blazer and sweater vest
> BB pinpoint ocbd, tie, and khakis


This rig looks great! I need to find a red sweater vest...


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba: too many things to compliment specifically, so just a broad observation: Your clothes are really, really well tailored all the time and that makes a huge difference. We talk about it here, but the best clothes poorly fitted don't look great and average clothes well tailored look okay. You have great clothes that are really well tailored - it is very impressive. Unless your body just happens to fit OTR perfectly, you must spend some serous time with a tailor. And I love the texture in that shirt.


Second. StC hits a home run day after day. How does he do it?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

STC - Looking sharp my friend.

RT Bone - Nice mocs.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Patrick06790 said:


> The layers, plus Maltese Cross, which might (I say might) indicate membership in a certain secret society. 23 Skidoo and all that.


I really like this rig Patrick.


----------



## VaBeach

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> STC - Looking sharp my friend.
> 
> RT Bone - Nice mocs.


 Very sharp! Is that a Ghurka bag?


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba: too many things to compliment specifically, so just a broad observation: Your clothes are really, really well tailored all the time and that makes a huge difference. We talk about it here, but the best clothes poorly fitted don't look great and average clothes well tailored look okay. You have great clothes that are really well tailored - it is very impressive. Unless your body just happens to fit OTR perfectly, you must spend some serous time with a tailor. And I love the texture in that shirt.


You are very nice to say all these things. Aw, shucks! Most things fit me fairly well OTR. I spend very little time with a tailor other than to lengthen/shorten hems or sleeves. I am not particularly tall--maybe 5' 7"--and have slowly learned to go for a short fit as opposed to a regular. I still have sweaters and ties from when I was in college. And that was quite awhile ago! About 8 years ago, I changed direction about a lot of things--stopped drinking pop, munching on candy bars, etc.... I started a (very) modest workout program and took up running which I try to do every day. I went from about 172 lbs to about 145 lbs which is an ideal weight for my height. That, more than a tailor, made clothes fit much better! My presence on this forum is to learn and to share. Daily, I am in awe of some the creativity that appears on these pages. I don't hit home runs. Maybe, I just bunt once in awhile.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> STC - Looking sharp my friend.
> 
> RT Bone - Nice mocs.


Pheasants? Geese? Ducks? Whatever they are, this tie is wonderful!!!


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> JPress flannel blazer and sweater vest
> BB pinpoint ocbd, tie, and khakis


This coral sweater really makes this come alive. All those dots--the tie and the PS! Great fun.


----------



## Roycru

Ralph Lauren tweed jacket and Fairisle sweater vest, Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, Hardy Amies wool tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Bourbon Park Avenues.....


----------



## adoucett

Attended a holiday party for my department tonight at the local brewery. 

The Bad: Having never attended this annual event before, I was unfortunately the only person other than a couple tenured professors who showed up wearing a jacket/tie. Mostly a hipster grad student crowd...but I'm not afraid to stand out a little. 

The Good: The in-house IPA was superb. 


(Sorry for the prison-esque photos. I plan on decorating a bit more I swear!)






3/2 sack blazer
My most festive plaid tie
BB OCBD 
Chinos
Striped socks
Weejuns

Comments/Suggestions welcome


----------



## Reuben

Harris tweed jacket, festive napkin, BB OCBD, golden fleece blackwatch plaid trousers, and Florsheim shell PTB.
It's funny, this jacket is somewhere between a mossy green and a slatey turquoise blue depending on the light.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> This rig looks great! I need to find a red sweater vest...


What size do you wear?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gamma68

Usually L in sweaters.



L-feld said:


> What size do you wear?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## HOOT

adoucett said:


> 3/2 sack blazer
> My most festive plaid tie
> BB OCBD
> Chinos
> Striped socks
> Weejuns
> 
> Comments/Suggestions welcome


Are those Weejuns the Wilton model in brown?


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Usually L in sweaters.


Want a red Lands End sweater vest? Size L and made in Scotland. It's a little too big for me to stuff under a jacket at this point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> Harris tweed jacket, festive napkin, BB OCBD, golden fleece blackwatch plaid trousers, and Florsheim shell PTB.
> It's funny, this jacket is somewhere between a mossy green and a slatey turquoise blue depending on the light.


That top button buttoned is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, vintage JAB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Contess Mara
Shoes, Weejun


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> You are very nice to say all these things. Aw, shucks! Most things fit me fairly well OTR. I spend very little time with a tailor other than to lengthen/shorten hems or sleeves. I am not particularly tall--maybe 5' 7"--and have slowly learned to go for a short fit as opposed to a regular. I still have sweaters and ties from when I was in college. And that was quite awhile ago! About 8 years ago, I changed direction about a lot of things--stopped drinking pop, munching on candy bars, etc.... I started a (very) modest workout program and took up running which I try to do every day. I went from about 172 lbs to about 145 lbs which is an ideal weight for my height. That, more than a tailor, made clothes fit much better! My presence on this forum is to learn and to share. Daily, I am in awe of some the creativity that appears on these pages. I don't hit home runs. Maybe, I just bunt once in awhile.


I'd say you're the home run guy. You are consistently among the best dressed on the forum.


----------



## Muslim Trad

stcolumba said:


> Harris Tweed
> Outlier Brooklyn Clothing (shirt)
> Suit Supply (wool) tie
> Epaulet trousers
> Allen Edmonds


I think this is the best iteration of the Harris Tweed thus far. As Fiscal said, you are consistently among the best dressed on the forum.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Roycru said:


> Ralph Lauren tweed jacket and Fairisle sweater vest, Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, Hardy Amies wool tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Bourbon Park Avenues.....


Excellent!


----------



## Jovan

Pentheos said:


> That top button buttoned is the stuff of nightmares.


Agreed. Clearly looks like a three roll two.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Pentheos said:


> That top button buttoned is the stuff of nightmares.





Jovan said:


> Agreed. Clearly looks like a three roll two.


Really? I actually buttoned the top two because it seemed so clearly a full 3-button. The lapel doesn't roll past the top button at all and the back of that button-hole is much less neat than the front. Plus, the top button looks kinda awkward unbuttoned. It just kinda lays there flatly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> https://s417.photobucket.com/user/patricklakeville/media/IMG_4885_zpsa38a7630.jpg.html




Yes, master...


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> That top button buttoned is the stuff of nightmares.


If this is a true 3-button jacket (as opposed to a 3-2 roll), I see no problem with securing the top two buttons. It's what I do with my 3-button HT jacket.


----------



## MDP

gamma68 said:


> If this is a true 3-button jacket (as opposed to a 3-2 roll), I see no problem with securing the top two buttons. It's what I do with my 3-button HT jacket.


The way the lapels lay when the top button is buttoned is evidence that is actually a 3/2 roll.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Spending a dreary, wet weekend with my students at a Model UN conference at Rutgers University.

*Trad Report:* The kids are alright. Comically short jackets, skinny ties, and skinnier pants abound. But I've spotted quite a few navy blazers with well-fitting chinos and boat shoes, OCBDs and repp ties, a few BB blazers but all two button. One precocious young man is sporting a 3/2 roll camel-hair jacket with patch pockets, blue ocbd with bow tie, olive chinos and tassel loafers. He wins the still unrecognized Trad Award while others walk away with petty certificates for Best Position Paper and Best Delegate.

After they concluded a terribly serious discussion of sustainable development in Morocco my own students ended the night with a surprisingly passionate debate about tie knots and tie bars. The motion for half-windsor with bar was passed. The four-in-hand was dismissed as "unrefined" by all, forcefully so by the Full-Windsor Delegation who spoke from deep within a cloud of Axe Body Spray.

Barbour Gamefair
Southwick Harris Tweed
LE Hyde Park
BB wool tie
Bill's M2s
Leather Man navy/burgundy surcingle
Falmouths


----------



## Reuben

MDP said:


> The way the lapels lay when the top button is buttoned is evidence that is actually a 3/2 roll.


Take a look at the additional pictures I posted, I'm almost certain it isn't. The lapel may be sitting a little funny in the picture, but the way the lapel sits when unbuttoned and the state of the back of the buttonhole support that it's a true 3-button.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Muslim Trad: first, kudos, you will walk away with the dry-sense-of-humor award for today's post. It's great to hear that at least some college kids are engaged in discussing ties and collar bars - maybe there is hope. I graduated from Rutgers in the 80s, and I don't remember once seeing a bow tie and almost never seeing a tie on a student in four years - and we never discussed them. Being a state university, the demographic skewed blue collar not Ivy legacy. Finally, great outfit - I love the tie and what I can see of the surcingle.


----------



## Tilton

Fading Fast said:


> Muslim Trad: first, kudos, you will walk away with the dry-sense-of-humor award for today's post. It's great to hear that at least some college kids are engaged in discussing ties and collar bars - maybe there is hope. I graduated from Rutgers in the 80s, and I don't remember once seeing a bow tie and almost never seeing a tie on a student in four years - and we never discussed them. Being a state university, the demographic skewed blue collar not Ivy legacy. Finally, great outfit - I love the tie and what I can see of the surcingle.


I think Muslim Trad teaches at a DC-are boys prep school, which sent a Model UN team to compete at Rutgers. Rutgers itself is probably, at this minute, full of sweatpants, UGG boots, North Face, Timberland boots, and sophomoric t-shirts.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tilton said:


> I think Muslim Trad teaches at a DC-are boys prep school, which sent a Model UN team to compete at Rutgers. Rutgers itself is probably, at this minute, full of sweatpants, UGG boots, North Face, Timberland boots, and sophomoric t-shirts.


He teaches at a prep school - that explains it. Thank you


----------



## sskim3

Tilton said:


> I think Muslim Trad teaches at a DC-are boys prep school, which sent a Model UN team to compete at Rutgers. Rutgers itself is probably, at this minute, *full of sweatpants, UGG boots, North Face, Timberland boots, and sophomoric t-shirts.*


Isn't this the epitome of every college in the northeast? Most student don't care to dress as well anymore and it is a shame. Dressing well means coming out of an Armani Exchange or Guess ad. Kudos to those that do care about dress.


----------



## Tilton

sskim3 said:


> Isn't this the epitome of every college in the northeast? Most student don't care to dress as well anymore and it is a shame. Dressing well means coming out of an Armani Exchange or Guess ad. Kudos to those that do care about dress.


Armani Exchange is still a thing?

EDIT: Guess was a thing at some point after 2003?


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> Take a look at the additional pictures I posted, I'm almost certain it isn't. The lapel may be sitting a little funny in the picture, but the way the lapel sits when unbuttoned and the state of the back of the buttonhole support that it's a true 3-button.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. I didn't mean to imply that you don't know what a 3/2 roll is, but the jacket just looks a bit awkward. I assumed that it should look more like Muslimtrad's. Sometimes on a 3/2, the lapel doesn't sit flat below the top button, but the button and hole are rather at perpendicular angles to the torso.

Carry on.


----------



## adoucett

I am sitting in a class right now and using the other students as a sample, here are the most common items of clothing present, in order of frequency.

Jeans
Sweatpants
Sweatshirts (hooded)
Athletic/Basketball Shoes
Lanyards
Shorts (it's December in New England...)
Untucked long sleeve shirts 

And you wonder why I get weird looks whenever I want to wear a blazer and tie to class :'( 

The good news is, the females tend to dress much better than their male counterparts, on average.


----------



## stcolumba

Getting ready for a presentation that I will give this evening. I feel as if I could pack my life into this bag.


----------



## Pentheos

That is one gorgeous bag.


----------



## efdll

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9549
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a presentation that I will give this evening. I feel as if I could pack my life into this bag.


Dear Lord, is that a 3/2 peak lapel? Didnt know such a thing existed or if did exist was not extinct. I am in awe, as always.


----------



## Tilton

Look at all those buttons on the jacket sleeve! :icon_scratch:


----------



## WouldaShoulda

stcolumba said:


> Getting ready for a presentation that I will give this evening. I feel as if I could pack my life into this bag.


If a man dressed like that asked me for a lot of money, I'd be more inclined to give it to him.


----------



## Eric W S

MDP said:


> The way the lapels lay when the top button is buttoned is evidence that is actually a 3/2 roll.


You would have to physically inspect the jacket to give a definitive answer. Neither pic shows strong evidence of the top lapel rolled over the button.


----------



## MDP

Reuben said:


> Take a look at the additional pictures I posted, I'm almost certain it isn't. The lapel may be sitting a little funny in the picture, but the way the lapel sits when unbuttoned and the state of the back of the buttonhole support that it's a true 3-button.





Eric W S said:


> You would have to physically inspect the jacket to give a definitive answer. Neither pic shows strong evidence of the top lapel rolled over the button.


Yes, yes. "Evidence" isn't always conclusive. Probably a poor choice of words on my part. The second picture, which I missed when making my initial comment does look like a traditional 3 button cut.

There's also the possibility that it is 3/2 roll that was "corrected" (perhaps by a drycleaner) to a traditional 3 button.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9549
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a presentation that I will give this evening. I feel as if I could pack my life into this bag.


Abolsutely terrific, StC! Love the entire rig, and am drawn to the bowtie. Wish I could tie mine as neatly as you.

Can you please provide details about each item?


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> I am sitting in a class right now and using the other students as a sample, here are the most common items of clothing present, in order of frequency.
> 
> Jeans
> Sweatpants
> Sweatshirts (hooded)
> Athletic/Basketball Shoes
> Lanyards
> Shorts (it's December in New England...)
> Untucked long sleeve shirts
> 
> And you wonder why I get weird looks whenever I want to wear a blazer and tie to class :'(
> 
> The good news is, the females tend to dress much better than their male counterparts, on average.


I'd like to ask if you could elaborate a bit on your observations.

First, BRAVO for dressing like an adult and putting your male counterparts to shame. I can only recall one instance of a student wearing a blazer or sport coat to class when I was an undergraduate and during the period when I taught college undergraduates.

But I have a serious question: Do you find that the females give you looks of approval and interest compared to the sweatpant-wearing males? Or are they also giving you "weird looks"? I would like to think they are giving you some serious attention.

Just last week, my wife and I entered a particular retail store after dining out. I was wearing a button-down shirt, black wool knit tie, HT jacket, wale corduroys, loafers and overcoat. The rest of the customers (and staff) were part of the "hipster" crowd, wearing skinny jeans, T-shirts. etc. A comely young lass in her mid 20s who worked there locked in on me instantly and made a point of coming up to me to say she liked my tie. This girl could be a model. (Thankfully, my wife was on the other side of the store.)

So there must be some truth in the saying "the clothes make the man." I hope that also holds true for collegiate men like yourself.


----------



## Tilton

gamma68 said:


> I'd like to ask if you could elaborate a bit on your observations.
> 
> First, BRAVO for dressing like an adult and putting your male counterparts to shame. I can only recall one instance of a student wearing a blazer or sport coat to class when I was an undergraduate and during the period when I taught college undergraduates.
> 
> But I have a serious question: Do you find that the females give you looks of approval and interest compared to the sweatpant-wearing males? Or are they also giving you "weird looks"? I would like to think they are giving you some serious attention.
> 
> Just last week, my wife and I entered a particular retail store after dining out. I was wearing a button-down shirt, black wool knit tie, HT jacket, wale corduroys, loafers and overcoat. The rest of the customers (and staff) were part of the "hipster" crowd, wearing skinny jeans, T-shirts. etc. A comely young lass in her mid 20s who worked there locked in on me instantly and made a point of coming up to me to say she liked my tie. This girl could be a model. (Thankfully, my wife was on the other side of the store.)
> 
> So there must be some truth in the saying "the clothes make the man." I hope that also holds true for collegiate men like yourself.


Having fairly recently been an undergraduate myself, although at a school where the average male wore Sperrys, chinos, and untucked polos most of the time, if 95% of guys are in sweatpants, chicks won't be drawn to you because you're wearing a coat and tie. They will think, in order of most likely to least likely, that you have a formal interview/presentation/etc, that you're the weird guy wearing a suit for no reason, that it has something to do with a fraternity function/pledgeship, or that you're involved in the school's drama program. You're quite a bit older than undergraduate girls, and that makes a big difference. Now, on the other hand, if we're talking about going out to dinner or a party with a girl and wearing sweatpants vs. dressing well, that's another story. But, in a pretty huge percentage of times where someone is "dressed well," situational appropriateness plays a major role.


----------



## gamma68

Tilton said:


> Having fairly recently been an undergraduate myself, although at a school where the average male wore Sperrys, chinos, and untucked polos most of the time, if 95% of guys are in sweatpants, chicks won't be drawn to you because you're wearing a coat and tie. They will think, in order of most likely to least likely, that you have a formal interview/presentation/etc, that you're the weird guy wearing a suit for no reason, that it has something to do with a fraternity function/pledgeship, or that you're involved in the school's drama program. You're quite a bit older than undergraduate girls, and that makes a big difference. Now, on the other hand, if we're talking about going out to dinner or a party with a girl and wearing sweatpants vs. dressing well, that's another story. But, in a pretty huge percentage of times where someone is "dressed well," situational appropriateness plays a major role.


I can understand the "situational appropriateness" factor. I guess it's too bad that it's considered situationally appropriate these days for young men to wear sweatpants and hoodies to collegiate classes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

STC - Thanks. I think they are ducks...at least one of them is a duck.

VA Beach - Thanks! The bag is actually from Urban Outfitters and purchased about 5 years ago. It is made by the Brothers Bray which i am not very familiar with.


----------



## adoucett

It pains me that I have to have some sort of "excuse" to dress well. If I could, I'd dress just like OCBD everyday because that's the style I find most appealing. Certainly not overdone, but classic, appropriate, and distinctly American.

Now normally I'm not as "formal" on a regular day but I still manage to get a proper shirt, belt, etc. on before heading out of the dorm. If I am dressing better than usual, people may ask why but since it's a large university, it's not an uncommon sight at the same time.

As far as the girls go, I'm sure some appreciate it but I'm not dressing to show off for them. Just keeping a clean appearance does get noticed however. I also feel a lot more respected when dealing with professors, staff, or anyone I run into in daily life. Hopefully after graduation I end up in a workplace where dressing well is appreciated...otherwise I'm going to have way more ties to know what do do with. 

Just a rant from an undergrad...


----------



## ThePopinjay

Wore the light jacket around the dorm most of the day while I worked and then changed into the green blazer before I went out tonight.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Wore the light jacket around the dorm most of the day while I worked and then changed into the green blazer before I went out tonight.


I like the ascot. What do your buddies think of it?


----------



## Spin Evans

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9549
> 
> 
> Getting ready for a presentation that I will give this evening. I feel as if I could pack my life into this bag.


I have never seen a peaked lapel (non-DJ) jacket that didn't look like it was trying too hard. Like what an iGent thought Italians wore when they ran out to get groceries at 3am. Notch lapels just generally look better.

This look, on the other hand, is so sharp it could draw blood. The peak lapels elevate without ever drawing attention to themselves. And what fabric!


----------



## Tilton

adoucett said:


> It pains me that I have to have some sort of "excuse" to dress well. If I could, I'd dress just like OCBD everyday because that's the style I find most appealing. Certainly not overdone, but classic, appropriate, and distinctly American.
> 
> Now normally I'm not as "formal" on a regular day but I still manage to get a proper shirt, belt, etc. on before heading out of the dorm. If I am dressing better than usual, people may ask why but since it's a large university, it's not an uncommon sight at the same time.
> 
> As far as the girls go, I'm sure some appreciate it but I'm not dressing to show off for them. Just keeping a clean appearance does get noticed however. I also feel a lot more respected when dealing with professors, staff, or anyone I run into in daily life. Hopefully after graduation I end up in a workplace where dressing well is appreciated...otherwise I'm going to have way more ties to know what do do with.
> 
> Just a rant from an undergrad...


It is, of course, not the same everywhere, but I went to a very small private university in VA that has a strong pull from the prep-school crowd and what I found was that most boys had just grown accustomed to a certain style of dress due to the uniform they wore in HS and wore similar styles in college (I, on the other hand, attended a public high school). The athletes wore sweats to let you know they were such. Polos, chinos, OCBDs, crew neck sweaters, tucked or untucked, were all standards all week. College and prep school t-shirts with chinos or shorts and were common,too, but only if your HS was somewhere like Exeter, Andover, Hotchkiss, Salisbury, etc. My SO went to a much larger school where the student body was divided 30/70 on Barbours and chinos or "hoodies" and sweatpants, respectively.

The real test is what to people wear to the bar on Thursday-Sunday nights? That's what you should base your judgement on.


----------



## VaBeach

gamma68 said:


> I like the ascot. What do your buddies think of it?


The ascot and green jacket wouldn't look good on me but you knock them out of the park.


----------



## loarbmhs

I think you look fabulous, stcolumba. My only slight area of uncertainty: Five buttons on the sleeve. It seems a bit much.


----------



## Jovan

ocbd, stcolumba, and Popinjay look great. I don't really mind five buttons on the sleeve, though it's funny how many brands are copying that from Tom Ford now.



adoucett said:


> It pains me that I have to have some sort of "excuse" to dress well. If I could, I'd dress just like OCBD everyday because that's the style I find most appealing. Certainly not overdone, but classic, appropriate, and distinctly American.
> 
> Now normally I'm not as "formal" on a regular day but I still manage to get a proper shirt, belt, etc. on before heading out of the dorm. If I am dressing better than usual, people may ask why but since it's a large university, it's not an uncommon sight at the same time.
> 
> As far as the girls go, I'm sure some appreciate it but I'm not dressing to show off for them. Just keeping a clean appearance does get noticed however. I also feel a lot more respected when dealing with professors, staff, or anyone I run into in daily life. Hopefully after graduation I end up in a workplace where dressing well is appreciated...otherwise I'm going to have way more ties to know what do do with.
> 
> Just a rant from an undergrad...


I've learned to stop excusing my own dressing habits. If someone has an issue with you dressing "nicely" when you're in a goddamned OCBD and khakis, the problem is theirs rather than yours.


----------



## loarbmhs

Not trying to start a feud with you Jovan, but I thinking the numbers are on my side. I've never seen a single post anywhere that recommends more than three or four buttons on a sleeve.



Jovan said:


> ocbd, stcolumba, and Popinjay look great. I don't really mind five buttons on the sleeve, though it's funny how many brands are copying that from Tom Ford now.
> 
> I've learned to stop excusing my own dressing habits. If someone has an issue with you dressing "nicely" when you're in a goddamned OCBD and khakis, the problem is theirs rather than yours.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> I've learned to stop excusing my own dressing habits. If someone has an issue with you dressing "nicely" when you're in a goddamned OCBD and khakis, the problem is theirs rather than yours.


I think this was more aimed at my comment - I was referring to coat/tie in class full of sweats for no reason.


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


> Really? I actually buttoned the top two because it seemed so clearly a full 3-button. The lapel doesn't roll past the top button at all and the back of that button-hole is much less neat than the front. Plus, the top button looks kinda awkward unbuttoned. It just kinda lays there flatly.
> 
> The fact that the opposite side of the button hole looks less neat is an indication that the button hole is made by hand rather than by machine. It's an indication that the jacket is generally of a higher quality.


----------



## FiscalDean

efdll said:


> Dear Lord, is that a 3/2 peak lapel? Didnt know such a thing existed or if did exist was not extinct. I am in awe, as always.


I'm betting this is MTM


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> OCBD, well done.


----------



## ThePopinjay

VaBeach said:


> The ascot and green jacket wouldn't look good on me but you knock them out of the park.


Thank you!



gamma68 said:


> I like the ascot. What do your buddies think of it?


I don't think they even noticed, I think they got used to me wearing a sport coat and tie everyday and just kinda stopped paying attention. Which is fine by me, after a while the weird looks kinda go away, happened in high school and seems to have happened in college as well.


----------



## Acme

stcolumba said:


>


Are those sleeve buttons functional?


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


>


Perfect - classic Ivy look. Very well done. (And OCBD will approve of your bell shaped collar roll.) What brands are the different items?


----------



## PrepTitus

*Friday*

Yesterday stuff. Please excuse the length of my trousers. Thanks for the jacket, EastVillageTrad!


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


>


Exquisite!!


----------



## Muslim Trad

stcolumba said:


> Getting ready for a presentation that I will give this evening. I feel as if I could pack my life into this bag.


How did the presentation go? You must have made quite an impression in that jacket and with that bag. Great stuff!


----------



## Muslim Trad

ThePopinjay said:


>


Very well done!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Abolsutely terrific, StC! Love the entire rig, and am drawn to the bowtie. Wish I could tie mine as neatly as you.
> 
> Can you please provide details about each item?


Suit: "Washington" model, Suit Supply
Bow tie: Suit Supply
Shirt: Brooks Bros
Bag: Saddleback


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> I have never seen a peaked lapel (non-DJ) jacket that didn't look like it was trying too hard. Like what an iGent thought Italians wore when they ran out to get groceries at 3am. Notch lapels just generally look better.
> 
> This look, on the other hand, is so sharp it could draw blood. The peak lapels elevate without ever drawing attention to themselves. And what fabric!


:icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

Acme said:


> Are those sleeve buttons functional?


Yes, they are.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> It pains me that I have to have some sort of "excuse" to dress well. If I could, I'd dress just like OCBD everyday because that's the style I find most appealing. Certainly not overdone, but classic, appropriate, and distinctly American.


There's a tipping point where you stop hearing "Why are you so dressed up?" and start hearing "Where's your pocket square?" or, as I once heard when I arrived a minute or two late in shorts and an unpressed shirt, "Are you okay? What happened?"

EDIT:

stcolumba wears SuitSupply better than _anybody._ I feel so lame for not peeking in at them. I have access to more of their retail stores than most Americans, yet when I'm in Manhattan, I'm never that far uptown _or_ that far downtown.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks everybody!



Fading Fast said:


> Perfect - classic Ivy look. Very well done. (And OCBD will approve of your bell shaped collar roll.) What brands are the different items?


-Polo oxford (my 'laundry day' shirt!)
-Gant tie
-Polo lambswool sweater
-unmarked tweed

I should add everything here was thrifted for under 4 bucks, except the sweater which was a gift.


----------



## efdll

stcolumba said:


> Yes, they are.


Damn!


----------



## stcolumba

Muslim Trad said:


> How did the presentation go? You must have made quite an impression in that jacket and with that bag. Great stuff!


It went fine. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Roycru

On the train, all Brooks Brothers......


----------



## VaBeach

Roycru said:


> On the train, all Brooks Brothers......


Very nice!


----------



## Muslim Trad

Fading Fast said:


> Muslim Trad: first, kudos, you will walk away with the dry-sense-of-humor award for today's post.


 Thank you, Fading. I humbly dedicate my award to brave young men like Popinjay and adoucett who continue to dress like adults in the face of great adversity.

And Tilton is right. I do teach at a small prep school, albeit one that's co-ed and in the Princeton area. The trad-kids at the conference all seem to attend the older and larger Prep-schools in NJ. I spotted another 3/2 roll on one of them today.

Model UN does have a dress code (for students only!?). "Western Business Attire" as described here:
https://www.unausa.org/global-class...ate/model-un-preparation/dressing-for-success

But, one of the undergrad coordinator's claimed that a bow tie was not "business attire" and threatened to eject anyone wearing one in today' s session.


----------



## FiscalDean

My wife's Christmas party last night

Flannel Blazer by Southwick
Flannel pants by Corbin
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE cordovan Hamilton


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The festive effect of your shirt and tie combo is quite appealing and certainly seasonally appropriate! Nicely done FiscalDean.


----------



## Fading Fast

Muslim Trad said:


> Thank you, Fading. I humbly dedicate my award to brave young men like Popinjay and adoucett who continue to dress like adults in the face of great adversity.
> 
> And Tilton is right. I do teach at a small prep school, albeit one that's co-ed and in the Princeton area. The trad-kids at the conference all seem to attend the older and larger Prep-schools in NJ. I spotted another 3/2 roll on one of them today.
> 
> Model UN does have a dress code (for students only!?). "Western Business Attire" as described here:
> https://www.unausa.org/global-class...ate/model-un-preparation/dressing-for-success
> 
> But, one of the undergrad coordinator's claimed that a bow tie was not "business attire" and threatened to eject anyone wearing one in today' s session.


Was the undergrad coordinator kidding or serious? While you don't see too many bow ties in formal business at all anymore, in our world of ripped jeans, baseball caps worn backwards (and indoors) and ubiqutous velour sweats on airplanes - and many business environments being casual - he or she felt the need to worry about someone who cared enough to wear a bow tie, as I imagine only someone trying to dress well would own and wear one?


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> On the train, all Brooks Brothers......


Perfect, absolutely perfect train attire. That looks like a 1950s train car (based on the furniture and car layout) and your three-piece suit echoes that vibe perfectly. Nicely done.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again, everyone. Fading Fast, the car is the former Pennsylvania Railroad Pullman Lounge Car "Colonial Crafts" (Pullman-Standard 1949). Hard to see in the picture is yet another relic of past times, my Santa Fe lapel pin.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Given my discussion in the "Ask A Trad Question" thread, I was motivated to break out the yellow oxford today.


----------



## Patrick06790

Picked up this jacket from Gamma a few weeks back and finally got it altered (sleeves). Wonderfully slouchy and with enough room for a sweater. This is a working jacket; I will be outside this afternoon shooting Christmas festivities. It will probably snow. My pockets will be bulging with notebook, pen, pencil if it's really cold and the pen freezes up, gloves, spare batteries, and hankie (for blowing).

The rest of it is: Mercer point collar microcheck in a red that's verging on magenta, BB paisley madder tie, McGeorge sweater, LE cords, SmartWool socks and insulated Bean three-eyelets. For my hands I'll use my winter fishing gloves, designed for steelheading. I'll also add a scarf and a hat, probably a Filson packer with earflaps. It's cold.


----------



## Tilton

Muslim Trad said:


> Thank you, Fading. I humbly dedicate my award to brave young men like Popinjay and adoucett who continue to dress like adults in the face of great adversity.
> 
> And Tilton is right. I do teach at a small prep school, albeit one that's co-ed and in the Princeton area. The trad-kids at the conference all seem to attend the older and larger Prep-schools in NJ. I spotted another 3/2 roll on one of them today.
> 
> Model UN does have a dress code (for students only!?). "Western Business Attire" as described here:
> https://www.unausa.org/global-class...ate/model-un-preparation/dressing-for-success
> 
> But, one of the undergrad coordinator's claimed that a bow tie was not "business attire" and threatened to eject anyone wearing one in today' s session.


Ah, okay. Your location (Rockville, MD) threw me off.


----------



## gamma68

Patrick06790 said:


> Picked up this jacket from Gamma a few weeks back and finally got it altered (sleeves). Wonderfully slouchy and with enough room for a sweater. This is a working jacket; I will be outside this afternoon shooting Christmas festivities. It will probably snow. My pockets will be bulging with notebook, pen, pencil if it's really cold and the pen freezes up, gloves, spare batteries, and hankie (for blowing).
> 
> The rest of it is: Mercer point collar microcheck in a red that's verging on magenta, BB paisley madder tie, McGeorge sweater, LE cords, SmartWool socks and insulated Bean three-eyelets. For my hands I'll use my winter fishing gloves, designed for steelheading. I'll also add a scarf and a hat, probably a Filson packer with earflaps. It's cold.


The jacket looks excellent, as does the entire rig. Glad I could send that jacket off to a good home.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Given my discussion in the "Ask A Trad Question" thread, I was motivated to break out the yellow oxford today.


Outstanding! And there's that cool tie again!

I've not given much thought to wearing a yellow OCBD, but I'll have to reconsider it now.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The festive effect of your shirt and tie combo is quite appealing and certainly seasonally appropriate! Nicely done FiscalDean.


Thank you Eagle


----------



## FiscalDean

Popinjay, Roycru and Patrick, looking good.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Outstanding! And there's that cool tie again!
> 
> I've not given much thought to wearing a yellow OCBD, but I'll have to reconsider it now.


Thanks! I have the peachier Brooks one and this older Lands End one (which I prefer) that is a much softer yellow.

Ivy Style had an interesting article about the underrated yellow oxford, if you haven't read it yet.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks! I have the peachier Brooks one and this older Lands End one (which I prefer) that is a much softer yellow.
> 
> Ivy Style had an interesting article about the underrated yellow oxford, if you haven't read it yet.


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Muslim Trad

FiscalDean said:


> My wife's Christmas party last night
> 
> Flannel Blazer by Southwick
> Flannel pants by Corbin
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE cordovan Hamilton


Very festive! But subtly so and dignified as always.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Sunday*

Church this morning. Same stuff like on Friday. You guys are great examples of well-dressed gentlemen.


----------



## Muslim Trad

Fading Fast said:


> Was the undergrad coordinator kidding or serious? While you don't see too many bow ties in formal business at all anymore, in our world of ripped jeans, baseball caps worn backwards (and indoors) and ubiqutous velour sweats on airplanes - and many business environments being casual - he or she felt the need to worry about someone who cared enough to wear a bow tie, as I imagine only someone trying to dress well would own and wear one?


Apparently the chair of the committee was concerned that the bow ties were a gaudy affectation that distracted the other delegates. I think part of the problem is that most of these kids rarely wear a jacket and tie outside of Model UN. The conferences are academic role-playing-games, as much Dungeons and Dragons as they are discussions of global politics. Some of the kids use the committee meetings as opportunities to work on rhetoric and public speaking, others just present caricatures of UN delegates, complete with funny accents. A serious student unaccustomed to the bow tie's dignified heritage might then think it a gimmick.

But, Pakistan's former permanent Ambassador to the UN, Abdullah Hussain Haroon, regulary sported one during assembly:


----------



## Muslim Trad

Tilton said:


> Ah, okay. Your location (Rockville, MD) threw me off.


I'm back in Jersey after a few years in MD. I need to update my profile. Sorry about that.


----------



## Patrick06790

Into battle.


----------



## gamma68

* Stafford Harris Tweed
* BB Gatsby OCBD in ecru, with club collar
* Club Room wool black knit tie
* Unmarked silk pocket square


----------



## loarbmhs

Well done, Patrick06790. You look ready to teach a 19th Century literature class. I'd be transfixed in the front row.



Patrick06790 said:


> Picked up this jacket from Gamma a few weeks back and finally got it altered (sleeves). Wonderfully slouchy and with enough room for a sweater. This is a working jacket; I will be outside this afternoon shooting Christmas festivities. It will probably snow. My pockets will be bulging with notebook, pen, pencil if it's really cold and the pen freezes up, gloves, spare batteries, and hankie (for blowing).
> 
> The rest of it is: Mercer point collar microcheck in a red that's verging on magenta, BB paisley madder tie, McGeorge sweater, LE cords, SmartWool socks and insulated Bean three-eyelets. For my hands I'll use my winter fishing gloves, designed for steelheading. I'll also add a scarf and a hat, probably a Filson packer with earflaps. It's cold.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## FiscalDean

Muslim Trad said:


> Very festive! But subtly so and dignified as always.


Thank you Muslim Trad. I appreciate the comments


----------



## FiscalDean

Preptitus and LC, great looking jackets. 

Patrick, looks like you're all set for winter.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> * Stafford Harris Tweed
> * BB Gatsby OCBD in ecru, with club collar
> * Club Room wool black knit tie
> * Unmarked silk pocket square


Gamma, I like the club collar. I'm not sure I could stray that far from the GATP (Generally Accepted Trad Principles) but you do so very well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Muslim Trad said:


> Apparently the chair of the committee was concerned that the bow ties were a gaudy affectation that distracted the other delegates. I think part of the problem is that most of these kids rarely wear a jacket and tie outside of Model UN. The conferences are academic role-playing-games, as much Dungeons and Dragons as they are discussions of global politics. Some of the kids use the committee meetings as opportunities to work on rhetoric and public speaking, others just present caricatures of UN delegates, complete with funny accents. A serious student unaccustomed to the bow tie's dignified heritage might then think it a gimmick.
> 
> But, Pakistan's former permanent Ambassador to the UN, Abdullah Hussain Haroon, regulary sported one during assembly:


MT, Thank you for the additional color. It's funny, while not in every meeting that I used to go to (up until two years ago, before I started working from home), but I would still see a bow tie here and there almost weekly and even in some very formal Wall Street type of meetings. As with the Pakistan Ambassador, there is always someone - and not necessarily a particularly older someone - who will sport one. I'd say the average age of the wearer was in their 40s, which means they didn't come of age in a bow tie world, they've just decided it is something they like to wear.


----------



## Spin Evans

Dudded out in Christmas obnoxiousness to see the guys from MST3K/RiffTrax live at the Belcourt as they took on _Santa Claus Conquers The Martians_.

Sweater: American Living (RIP)
Shirt: BB
Tie: Chipp's Partridge in a Pear Tree
Pants: J Crew

And some Bean Boots down below.


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> Gamma, I like the club collar. I'm not sure I could stray that far from the GATP (Generally Accepted Trad Principles) but you do so very well.


Not sure what Trad Principle is broken. Can you elaborate?


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Dudded out in Christmas obnoxiousness to see the guys from MST3K/RiffTrax live at the Belcourt as they took on _Santa Claus Conquers The Martians_.
> 
> Sweater: American Living (RIP)
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Chipp's Partridge in a Pear Tree
> Pants: J Crew
> 
> And some Bean Boots down below.


An festive rig, indeed. I hope Santa was able to best the Martians.


----------



## mcfrankshc

This is one of those moments I wish I had a camera.


----------



## Tilton

mcfrankshc said:


> This is one of those moments I wish I had a camera.


You mean to say, that as a 17-year old entrepreneur, you don't have a smart phone? I'm impressed.


----------



## P Hudson

Relaxing at home:


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Not sure what Trad Principle is broken. Can you elaborate?


Actually, this was just my feeble attempt to coin a new acyronym based on one commonly used in my line of work - GAAP aka Generally Accepted Accounting Principles.

Not that I mean to offend, but I've always thought shirts are generally button down with the occasional straight collar thrown in for a bit of variety or in a more formal setting. BTw, is is good to see a little variety.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, Englsh American
Shirt, continuing the yellow shirt theme, this one in broadcloth by Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## sskim3

It's showing in nj/ny. Perfect to break in my new ll bean duck boots.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## leisureclass

^ Nice to see some madras and shorts while it's snowing here, but that face whipping is kinda creepy!


----------



## Patrick06790

No point in getting dressed up today. Hanna cap, Press schoolboy, LL bean flannel shirt and lambswool sweater, LE lined jeans, SmartWool socks, insulated LL Bean three-eyelet boots, Kast fishing gloves (single best cold weather glove in history, even if you don't fish).


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yellow shirt #2


----------



## Jovan

You guys and your yellow OCBDs. I've pretty much concluded that yellow looks awful on me, so more power to you all.


----------



## stcolumba

Monday: from a hotel room in Chicago


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Monday: from a hotel room in Chicago


Looking VERY SHARP!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

stcolumba said:


> Monday: from a hotel room in Chicago


Superb usage of texture!


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Actually, this was just my feeble attempt to coin a new acyronym based on one commonly used in my line of work - GAAP aka Generally Accepted Accounting Principles.
> 
> Not that I mean to offend, but I've always thought shirts are generally button down with the occasional straight collar thrown in for a bit of variety or in a more formal setting. BTw, is is good to see a little variety.


I always thought club collars were fairly well within the tradition, especially when made from oxford cloth and pinned.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spin Evans

Jovan said:


> You guys and your yellow OCBDs. I've pretty much concluded that yellow looks awful on me, so more power to you all.


They look pretty terrible on me too, but yellow is one of my favorite colors, so complexion be darned!


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> You guys and your yellow OCBDs. I've pretty much concluded that yellow looks awful on me, so more power to you all.


Ditto!!


----------



## stcolumba

L-feld said:


> I always thought club collars were fairly well within the tradition, especially when made from oxford cloth and pinned.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, to this.

IMO, a club collar works best with a blue blazer and white duck pants. To me, and this is just my personal preference, a club collar says "summer casual". It is certainly an interesting look--one that I would not be able to pull off.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, No name
Shoes AE Park Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Superb usage of texture!


+1, very sharp and great use of texture


----------



## Fading Fast

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Superb usage of texture!


+1, really well done and great combination of textures

And as to club collars - I think they look best with a tie and a collar pin. Not that they are wrong without, but they really pop (and the tie really pops) when done with a collar pin.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Fading Fast said:


> Was the undergrad coordinator kidding or serious? While you don't see too many bow ties in formal business at all anymore, in our world of ripped jeans, baseball caps worn backwards (and indoors) and ubiqutous velour sweats on airplanes - and many business environments being casual - he or she felt the need to worry about someone who cared enough to wear a bow tie, as I imagine only someone trying to dress well would own and wear one?


Because haters hate!!


----------



## stcolumba

Wool for a wintery Wednesday. 
Polo Ralph Lauren suit
Clarke and Dawe shirt (light blue)
Corneliani tie (chocolate brown)
AE Park Ave


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin Evans said:


> .


Great casual outfit for a holiday party. Your hair suits you well, too.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Yes, to this.
> 
> IMO, a club collar works best with a blue blazer and white duck pants. To me, and this is just my personal preference, a club collar says "summer casual". It is certainly an interesting look--one that I would not be able to pull off.


I'll remember this, and try to hold that club collar shirt in reserve for the warmer months. Perhaps that's why it's also called a "Golf Collar," to be worn during golf season?


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I'll remember this, and try to hold that club collar shirt in reserve for the warmer months. Perhaps that's why it's also called a "Golf Collar," to be worn during golf season?


O golly! I did not mean you could not wear it as you did. Everyone has their own ideas and more power to them!


----------



## Takai

Jacket- Hickey Freeman Cashmere/wool blend
Shirt- Batagallia
Tie-Very vintage Robert Talbot
Scarf- PRL Camel Hair
Pants- PRL
Not pictured
Trafalgar navy braces
Shoes- J&M Hyde park c1960


----------



## VaBeach

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great casual outfit for a holiday party. Your hair suits you well, too.


Indeed! Very nice - no offense intended, but I would shave also.


----------



## Fading Fast

Takai, great outfit and absolutely fantastic vintage tie.


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack blazer, BB shirt, Pride of England tie, PRL tissue chinos, Rancourt camp mocs:


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> I always thought club collars were fairly well within the tradition, especially when made from oxford cloth and pinned.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I will admit that a club collar can fall within the trad look in some situations. However, that being said, when I think of a club collar I think of the picture of Tom Wolfe in a very un-trad white suit.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Lands End
Shoe, AE Fairhaven


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday,
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoe, AE Fairhaven


I really enjoy this "wine" colored tie. It is the perfect tie for a grey suit.


----------



## stcolumba

Pausing to enjoy the 5 minutes of sunshine that will be allocated for today.


----------



## Orgetorix

StC, that's a great suit. I'm jealous.


----------



## Acme

stcolumba said:


> To me, and this is just my personal preference, a club collar says "summer casual".


For me, a club collar says "girls school uniform." :icon_smile_big:

That's not because I have any agenda against the collar, it's because I have an older daughter in uniform, and a younger daughter about to be. I'm laundry master at Casa Acme, and I often help dress them so we can get to school on time in the mornings. So I see a club collar just about every day.


----------



## RT-Bone

Shirt: BB blue/white OCBD
Sweater: Rugby shawl shetland
Tie: LE
Pants: LE moleskin
Shoes: Bass Eddington (purchase heavily influenced by OCBD's pictures on these forums)


----------



## CMDC

Stafford Harris Tweed
BB blue ocbd
Navy silk knit
JCrew orange-ish cords
AE San Marco


----------



## Tilton

Acme said:


> For me, a club collar says "girls school uniform." :icon_smile_big:
> 
> That's not because I have any agenda against the collar, it's because I have an older daughter in uniform, and a younger daughter about to be. I'm laundry master at Casa Acme, and I often help dress them so we can get to school on time in the mornings. So I see a club collar just about every day.


I always think the same thing. Best accessorized with black and white saddle shoes, if my female friends are any guide.


----------



## stcolumba

Orgetorix said:


> StC, that's a great suit. I'm jealous.


thanks!


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Shirt: BB blue/white OCBD
> Sweater: Rugby shawl shetland
> Tie: LE
> Pants: LE moleskin
> Shoes: Bass Eddington (purchase heavily influenced by OCBD's pictures on these forums)


This uber warm-looking shawl cardi is outstanding. Sure need one on a day like today. Nice pairing of colors. Most definitely, the influence of *OCBD* is unmistakable! I would say that *OCBD* sets a great standard for a lot of us!


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Stafford Harris Tweed
> BB blue ocbd
> Navy silk knit
> JCrew orange-ish cords
> AE San Marco


We may have to designate this HT as the official HT of the Forum. Those pants certainly bring out the orange in the coat!


----------



## Takai

Casual Thursday at a mild 25 degrees decided to try on some things I havent worn, and havent worn in a while.



Jacket- Chester Barrie
Shirt- Zegna
Tie- Harrod's Men's shop "100% Wild Silk"
Pants- Burberry
Shoes- Alden for BB Cigar Shell
Belt- YSL Basketweave
Watch- Longines Auto

An outfit from earlier in the week that I wasnt able to post

Suit- YSL
Shirt- Lacoste
Tie- Kilgour Stanbury and French
Scarf- PRL
Watch- Longines Auto
Briefcase- Coach Essex


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone: Fantastic sweater, love the roll of the shawl and the buttons. And the shoes are great (I remember when OCBD posted about them). Very nice outfit overall.


----------



## gamma68

RT-Bone said:


> Shirt: BB blue/white OCBD
> Sweater: Rugby shawl shetland
> Tie: LE
> Pants: LE moleskin
> Shoes: Bass Eddington (purchase heavily influenced by OCBD's pictures on these forums)


I like all of this! How do you like the fit of the LE moleskins? I would like to have a pair, but the Orvis ones are just too baggy on me. (I wear 34-30)


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Stafford Harris Tweed
> BB blue ocbd
> Navy silk knit
> JCrew orange-ish cords
> AE San Marco


Ordinarily, I never would have considered wearing "orange-ish" anything. But this photo shows that it's possible to look _great _in orange! Well done.


----------



## gamma68

It's _cold _today, as in _18 degrees cold_!

To compensate for the low temps, here's today's rig for running errands and picking up a few Christmas items:

Vintage flap-pocket Pendleton wool shirt (thrifted)
BB red uni-stripe OCBD (thrifted)
LL Bean flannel-lined jeans (new purchase)
LL Bean Heritage Wool pea coat (not pictured, purchased new last year)


----------



## halbydurzell

Office Christmas party. Broke out the festive Harris Tweed since there was no booze. Just trying to cheer folks up.










Harris Tweed
Shaggy D
LE Oxford
BB pants
Cole haan oxfords


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> I really enjoy this "wine" colored tie. It is the perfect tie for a grey suit.


Thank you Stc. I think they work well together


----------



## FiscalDean

RT-Bone said:


> Shirt: BB blue/white OCBD
> Sweater: Rugby shawl shetland
> Tie: LE
> Pants: LE moleskin
> Shoes: Bass Eddington (purchase heavily influenced by OCBD's pictures on these forums)


Really like this sweater.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Navy Camel Hair SC by English American
Charcoal Flannels by English American, maybe not enough contrast - any thoughts?
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB 
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## sskim3

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Navy Camel Hair SC by English American
> Charcoal Flannels by English American, maybe not enough contrast - any thoughts?
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Preston


I dont see enough contrast but it could be the lighting. Nonetheless, I am digging the blazer and the tie! Happy friday!!


----------



## conductor

Last day of rehearsals before the Christmas concert. Feeling jolly!


----------



## ThePopinjay

New ties! In retrospect I'd like more contrast between the tie and jacket in the last pic. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## VaBeach

conductor said:


> Last day of rehearsals before the Christmas concert. Feeling jolly!


And looking jolly! Very nice.


----------



## gamma68

halbydurzell said:


> Office Christmas party. Broke out the festive Harris Tweed since there was no booze. Just trying to cheer folks up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed
> Shaggy D
> LE Oxford
> BB pants
> Cole haan oxfords


That's a festive Harris Tweed, indeed! Love it. Who is the maker?


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Last day of rehearsals before the Christmas concert. Feeling jolly!


Splendid tie! Memories of the "Ukrainian Bell Carol" arranged by Ployhar!


----------



## stcolumba

I am so relieved that I found my choral collection book for emergency situations. "When the flu season comes, the first to go are the sopranos..."


----------



## halbydurzell

gamma68 said:


> That's a festive Harris Tweed, indeed! Love it. Who is the maker?


Thanks. Lands End. Found it in a thirft store a month or so ago - posted in the blues and brags thread.


----------



## RT-Bone

Thanks for the compliments on the sweater. Rugby certainly released its share of ridiculous clothing, but they also offered some gems.

gamma68 - so far, I like the LE moleskins. I bought one of each color offered - they're slim, but not skinny.


----------



## gamma68

halbydurzell said:


> Thanks. Lands End. Found it in a thirft store a month or so ago - posted in the blues and brags thread.


Oh yes, I remember. And you had debated about whether or not to buy it. I'd say it was a great find and purchase.


----------



## stcolumba

More tasks finished. Now, it is time to bundle up and go find that perfect 9 foot Douglas Fir Christmas tree. I hope that there is one left! If not, I ought not return home.










Success!


----------



## Patrick06790

This:



Hoping for this:



Stupid no-smoking office.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

halbydurzell said:


> Office Christmas party. Broke out the festive Harris Tweed since there was *no booze*. Just trying to cheer folks up.


Humbug.

Just put a little cheer in the pocket of that neat jacket!!


----------



## VaBeach

Patrick06790 said:


> This:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping for this:
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid no-smoking office.


Smoking in an office in Connecticut? Surely you jest - good luck!


----------



## VaBeach

gamma68 said:


> That's a festive Harris Tweed, indeed! Love it. Who is the maker?


The Grinch visited your office party too?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too cold to take pics all week and works was crazy busy, but it warmed up today. I did roll the cords up to avoid the snow.

STC - Sweater looks awesome right there! That scarf works great there, too. Thanks for your kind words.

RT Bone -Great looks, and I agree with you about Rugby. I wish I would have bought more when they liquidated. Especially that one. Wear the tassels in good health!


----------



## stcolumba

Friday night....post Christmas party.










*OCBD*'s "oatmeal" sweater is a classic!


----------



## FiscalDean

sskim3 said:


> I dont see enough contrast but it could be the lighting. Nonetheless, I am digging the blazer and the tie! Happy friday!!


It could be the light, not really sure. I do ppreciate the input.

Thank you


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> Last day of rehearsals before the Christmas concert. Feeling jolly!


Great rig. I really like the tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> New ties! In retrospect I'd like more contrast between the tie and jacket in the last pic. Oh well, live and learn.


I really like the first pic. IMO, there is nothing wrong with the second rig.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9611
> 
> 
> I am so relieved that I found my choral collection book for emergency situations. "When the flu season comes, the first to go are the sopranos..."


Stc, excellent look


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Too cold to take pics all week and works was crazy busy, but it warmed up today. I did roll the cords up to avoid the snow.
> 
> STC - Sweater looks awesome right there! That scarf works great there, too. Thanks for your kind words.
> 
> RT Bone -Great looks, and I agree with you about Rugby. I wish I would have bought more when they liquidated. Especially that one. Wear the tassels in good health!


OCBD, that is one good looking shirt. Also love the sweater.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Friday night....post Christmas party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Stc, really enjoying the tie, details please
> *


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Friday night....post Christmas party.
> 
> *Stc, really enjoying the tie, details please
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! It is just a plain, old Brooks Brothers tie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jovan

There is too much greatness on this page to be contained.


----------



## stcolumba

Cold and snow demands the trusty, ancient LL Bean Norwegian. The original model: wool and rayon.


----------



## Barnavelt

Is that H.L. Mencken?



VaBeach said:


> Smoking in an office in Connecticut? Surely you jest - good luck!


----------



## ArtVandalay

oxford cloth button down said:


>


OCBD - Great shirt. Mind sharing the maker?


----------



## Patrick06790

Barnavelt said:


> Is that H.L. Mencken?


It is.


----------



## Reuben

And guest appearance by pater familia:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kinds words. The shirt is actually from GAP. I believe it was purchased in the mid 90s. It is odd how long some items last.


Reuben - Great pics. I like the way that you tied your bow and it works great with that jacket.

Conductor - Spectacular rig. I need a camel hair coat badly.


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom. Perfect for a storm.
I've been enjoying the sweater very much Wacolo, many thanks.


----------



## Spin Evans

leisureclass said:


> Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom. Perfect for a storm.
> I've been enjoying the sweater very much Wacolo, many thanks.


DAT SWEATER. Oh my. The flannel lined jeans and bean mocs are icing on the cake!


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> There is too much greatness on this page to be contained.


I have to agree with my friend Jovan. This page 1369 alone has some incredible clothes and outfits. stcolumba, OCBD, Rueben (and his Dad), FiscalDean, ThePopinjay and leisureclass (I tried not to miss anyone) - you guys have some outstanding and interesting items of clothes, have put together some incredible outfits and are generous with your postings. Thank you - this thread is great because of active contributors like you.


----------



## Fading Fast

leisureclass said:


> Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom. Perfect for a storm.
> I've been enjoying the sweater very much Wacolo, many thanks.


Boots, socks, jeans (flannel lined!) sweater and shirt - spot on - great outfit.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> I have to agree with my friend Jovan. This page 1369 alone has some incredible clothes and outfits. stcolumba, OCBD, Rueben (and his Dad), FiscalDean, ThePopinjay and leisureclass (I tried not to miss anyone) - you guys have some outstanding and interesting items of clothes, have put together some incredible outfits and are generous with your postings. Thank you - this thread is great because of active contributors like you.


Thank you Fading Fast


----------



## FiscalDean

Christmas party last night

SC, BB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, Bestcustomshirt.com
Tie, O'Connells
Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the nice words gents


----------



## VaBeach

FiscalDean said:


> Christmas party last night
> 
> SC, BB
> Pants, JAB
> Shirt, Bestcustomshirt.com
> Tie, O'Connells
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


The tie really brings out the rig - very nice Fiscal.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Brooks OCBD
Bean shetland
LE Vest
Levi 501
Bass bucks


----------



## Pentheos

ArtVandalay said:


> OCBD - Great shirt. Mind sharing the maker?


It's a dress gordon. LL Bean has a reasonable facsimile:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ArtVandalay said:


> Brooks OCBD
> Bean shetland
> LE Vest
> Levi 501
> Bass bucks


I have such trouble jumping into bucks in the winter (for one think, I don't own bucks), but you _rock_ them here.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Thanks! This is the first time I've worn them all season. I just pulled them out of the back of my closet this weekend.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ArtVandalay said:


> Thanks! This is the first time I've worn them all season. I just pulled them out of the back of my closet this weekend.


They work great. I fairly often pair saddle bucks with a crewneck and jeans, but I guess I think of those as more saddle than buck, if that makes sense.


----------



## ArtVandalay

A pair of saddles is next up on my list. I'd probably get more wear out of those than I do out of my bucks, to be honest. For whatever reason, I feel like I can't wear the bucks with khaki chinos. Not enough contrast, I think.


----------



## FiscalDean

VaBeach said:


> The tie really brings out the rig - very nice Fiscal.


Thank you


----------



## stcolumba

It is Gaudete Sunday. I should have worn a rose colored tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ArtVandalay said:


> A pair of saddles is next up on my list. I'd probably get more wear out of those than I do out of my bucks, to be honest. For whatever reason, I feel like I can't wear the bucks with khaki chinos. Not enough contrast, I think.


I agree with you on this, but I don't wear chinos all that often at this point. Moleskins, cords, flannels, or jeans. In summer, I wear more light-colored khakis.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Packing to go home. It's cold even _inside_ my flat, therefore Harris tweed and Shetland wool.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/y2vi.jpg/

I, too, echo Jovan's comment. Fantastic stuff lately.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Figured I won't be able to wear the tassels out for awhile so I've been wearing them around the house today. They sure shined up nice.





Switched out the sc for my painting shirt. Since it's been months since I've been able to do any ink drawing this is what I'll be doing for the rest of the day.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Great tie, details please


----------



## gamma68

All set for a Christmas lunch with the in-laws...





Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer (thrifted)
BB Gatsby white OCBD (new purchase)
Ralph Lauren Polo tartan tie (thrifted)
Lands' End wool vest, made in Scotland (gifted, thanks L-feld!)
Ralph Lauren Polo wool trousers, dark gray (thrifted)
BB black leather belt (new purchase)
Gold toe argyle socks (new purchase)
AE Polo shoes, black (thrifted)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> All set for a Christmas lunch with the in-laws...
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer (thrifted)
> BB Gatsby white OCBD (new purchase)
> Ralph Lauren Polo tartan tie (thrifted)
> Lands' End wool vest, made in Scotland (gifted, thanks L-feld!)
> Ralph Lauren Polo wool trousers, dark gray (thrifted)
> BB black leather belt (new purchase)
> Gold toe argyle socks (new purchase)
> AE Polo shoes, black (thrifted)


The Polo is a saddle, right? Are they black-on-black saddles?


----------



## Walter Denton

[/URL][/IMG]
Barbour Polarquilt
Cashmere scarf made in Scotland
BB Moleskins
Field Spaniel


----------



## Reuben

After certain members, coughdrlivingstonecough, brought up certain GTH proclivities of mine, I decided to take it back to basics, prove I could dress appropriately: crewneck, pinpoint buttondown, surcingle belt, khakis and scotch grain bluchers.

On second thought, the belt might be a little loud.

Bonus Christmas party picture from last weekend. I was told my pants were "the preppiest thing she'd seen in years" by an older woman.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VaBeach

Walter Denton said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> Barbour Polarquilt
> Cashmere scarf made in Scotland
> BB Moleskins
> Field Spaniel


Is that a Prada fur coat on the Spaniel?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Fiscal, This was the only information on the tie as the label was missing, but I was able to run the RN number and find out it is an old Rooster tie.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The Polo is a saddle, right? Are they black-on-black saddles?


The AE Polo shoes are not saddles--not sure what you call this style. (I'm still learning about shoes.)

I know that these shoes aren't exactly all the rage in this forum. I think one person had suggested that they'd be most appropriate for a funeral director. But I have limited shoe stock, and with the snow, loafers aren't exactly appropriate right now.

Speaking of snowy weather, what do you fellas do to protect dress shoes? Cover them with those slip-on rubber things? And what do you do with them once you arrive at your destination? It's easy enough to slip the cover off if you're at an office or work setting. But what do you do when you, say, go to a store or restuarant?


----------



## VaBeach

gamma68 said:


> The AE Polo shoes are not saddles--not sure what you call this style. (I'm still learning about shoes.)
> 
> I know that these shoes aren't exactly all the rage in this forum. I think one person had suggested that they'd be most appropriate for a funeral director. But I have limited shoe stock, and with the snow, loafers aren't exactly appropriate right now.
> 
> Speaking of snowy weather, what do you fellas do to protect dress shoes? Cover them with those slip-on rubber things? And what do you do with them once you arrive at your destination? It's easy enough to slip the cover off if you're at an office or work setting. But what do you do when you, say, go to a store or restuarant?


At the risk of raising the wrath of Shaver; I use Swims slip-ons and at a restaurant or store - I leave them on, work they go under my desk.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> All set for a Christmas lunch with the in-laws...
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer (thrifted)
> BB Gatsby white OCBD (new purchase)
> Ralph Lauren Polo tartan tie (thrifted)
> Lands' End wool vest, made in Scotland (gifted, thanks L-feld!)
> Ralph Lauren Polo wool trousers, dark gray (thrifted)
> BB black leather belt (new purchase)
> Gold toe argyle socks (new purchase)
> AE Polo shoes, black (thrifted)


Here is a man who is ready to celebrate! Great outfit, but that wonderful tartan tie steals the show! Nicely done.


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


> Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom. Perfect for a storm.
> I've been enjoying the sweater very much Wacolo, many thanks.


A rugged sweater like this defines winter wear. It is beautiful! I like the fact that the Bean shoes are wet. Perfect touch!


----------



## stcolumba

Anthony Charton said:


> Packing to go home. It's cold even _inside_ my flat, therefore Harris tweed and Shetland wool.
> 
> https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/y2vi.jpg/
> 
> I, too, echo Jovan's comment. Fantastic stuff lately.


Lovely Shetland.


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> The AE Polo shoes are not saddles--not sure what you call this style. (I'm still learning about shoes.)


I'd call that a saddle--which is defined by the presence of that saddle-like panel over the mid-foot.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> The AE Polo shoes are not saddles--not sure what you call this style. (I'm still learning about shoes.)


Those are indeed black-on-black saddles. I think they're cool, but I wouldn't know what to do with those if they were in my wardrobe.

In bad weather, when I can avoid ice, I just wear dress shoes. The salt is my only concern. When I'm worried about ice, I wear shoes with rubber (not dainite) soles.


----------



## Reuben

Why not dainite?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Those are indeed black-on-black saddles. I think they're cool, but I wouldn't know what to do with those if they were in my wardrobe.
> 
> In bad weather, when I can avoid ice, I just wear dress shoes. The salt is my only concern. When I'm worried about ice, I wear shoes with rubber (not dainite) soles.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben said:


> Why not dainite?


There's not enough of a contact patch, and what touches the ground is tractionless smooth rubber. It's a bit fraught on ice. That said, I might just pick up a pair of Dainite-soled shoes, since they handle salt nicely, and my campus takes a rather Carthaginian approach to preventing personal injury suits. They'd also be great cutting across grass in the spring and fall.


----------



## Billax

Reuben said:


> And guest appearance by pater familia:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Paterfamilias is one stylish dude!


----------



## Billax

That is a classic - perhaps THE classic - TNSIL look. In an iGent world where seeking 3 or 4 pattern combinations is the apex of fashion, you bring us color, texture and cut. Perfectly done, Sir!


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


> That is a classic - perhaps THE classic - TNSIL look. In an iGent world where seeking 3 or 4 pattern combinations is the apex of fashion, you bring us color, texture and cut. Perfectly done, Sir!


Thanks, Billax, and all others who commented! My wife remarked that I looked like I was ready to teach a literature class at Harvard. So I figured I had done something right.

Thanks to the others who educated me about the shoes, which are indeed saddle.

What shoes would you gentlemen recommend for a rig like this?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Billax, and all others who commented! My wife remarked that I looked like I was ready to teach a literature class at Harvard. So I figured I had done something right.
> 
> Thanks to the others who educated me about the shoes, which are indeed saddle.
> 
> What shoes would you gentlemen recommend for a rig like this?


I would be disinclined to wear black shoes with it, though only because of the sweater vest. I'd say burg brogues would be great, or loafers. I think burgundy would be nicer than brown, though brown could work. Too light a shade would be bad.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Great little traditional men's store that's still around if anyone's ever passing through/lives in Ohio.


----------



## orange fury

First time posting to WAYWT, figured I'd give it a shot:







Jacket/Shirt/Socks: RL (the jacket is actually navy, contrary to what the pic shows)
Tie: Nautica
Pants: Haggar (target)
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy (badly in need of a cleaning)
Watch: 1956 Hamilton Baxter

Earlier this morning: JAB overcoat and Stetson Saxon fedora


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

Like square Hammys.


----------



## Barnavelt

orange fury; nice wristwatch. I like the band too. Those tassels look comfortable!

Are you a Syracuse alumnus?


----------



## orange fury

Barnavelt said:


> orange fury; nice wristwatch. I like the band too. Those tassels look comfortable!
> 
> Are you a Syracuse alumnus?


thanks! And I'm a Sam Houston State alum, class of '11 and '13


----------



## RT-Bone

Cold here today, even in the office.

Top:
-BB OCBD (red/white university stripe)
-Uniqlo cashmere sweater
-LL Bean scarf

Bottom:
-Rugby cords
-Red Wing GTs (9010)


----------



## MZWilson

First time posting photographs; hopefully nothing too terrible.

















J Crew Sweater
BB OCBD
Thrifted Banana Republic Pants
AE Shoes--no name listed in shoe


----------



## ThePopinjay

RT-Bone- Love the scarf. What do you think of the Uniqlo cashmere?

MZWilson- certainly nothing terrible, you look good! You should post some close-ups of those shoes, I'm sure somebody here would know what they are.


----------



## RT-Bone

ThePopinjay said:


> RT-Bone- Love the scarf. What do you think of the Uniqlo cashmere?


Considering they can be had for $50-60, depending on promotions, I'm okay with the quality to price ratio.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> First time posting to WAYWT, figured I'd give it a shot:
> 
> Jacket/Shirt/Socks: RL (the jacket is actually navy, contrary to what the pic shows)
> Tie: Nautica
> Pants: Haggar (target)
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy (badly in need of a cleaning)
> Watch: 1956 Hamilton Baxter
> 
> Earlier this morning: JAB overcoat and Stetson Saxon fedora


Lots of nice bells and whistles: the plaid tie, the tassel loafers, and especially that watch and watch band. Very classic!


----------



## stcolumba

MZWilson said:


> First time posting photographs; hopefully nothing too terrible.
> 
> J Crew Sweater
> BB OCBD
> Thrifted Banana Republic Pants
> AE Shoes--no name listed in shoe


Pink and grey are always a winning combination. Interesting flecks on the sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Great little traditional men's store that's still around if anyone's ever passing through/lives in Ohio.


The first word that came to mind when I saw this wonderful shawl cardi was "cozy". What a classic look.


----------



## MaxBuck

gamma68 said:


> The AE Polo shoes are not saddles--not sure what you call this style.


You call them saddles. This style of saddle shoe is perfectly acceptable for wear with suiting. I had AE Polos for years, and currently have a pair of Foot-Joy shells that strongly resemble these.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Paterfamilias is one stylish dude!


+1, very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> First time posting to WAYWT, figured I'd give it a shot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket/Shirt/Socks: RL (the jacket is actually navy, contrary to what the pic shows)
> Tie: Nautica
> Pants: Haggar (target)
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy (badly in need of a cleaning)
> Watch: 1956 Hamilton Baxter
> 
> Earlier this morning: JAB overcoat and Stetson Saxon fedora


Welcome to the forum. Looking good


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Great little traditional men's store that's still around if anyone's ever passing through/lives in Ohio.


That is one comfy looking / warm sweater. Very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Here is a man who is ready to celebrate! Great outfit, but that wonderful tartan tie steals the show! Nicely done.


I agree with Stc.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## Fading Fast

The Popinjay: That is a beautiful shawl sweater - any details?

0range fury: Welcome. Love the watch, it is an outstanding vintage item, and it looks great next to the oxford cloth.

RT-Bone: Ball-out-of-the-park Ivy look. The Red Wings and cords look awesome together and I believe that a light grey sweater is one of the most versatile items in a wardrobe (goes with - as you so nicely showed - a lot more things than one thinks on first blush)

MZWilson: Welcome, very nice outfit - the sweater is great, especially with that bit of pink OCBD peeking out.


----------



## orange fury

First time wearing this knit, and I was hesitant because it's skinnier than what I normally wear, but I think it turned out pretty decent:



https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4BFA-9925-B58FE924EA76_zps7dnvmpe9.jpg.html



https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4820-BE2D-E3B7FC03E7C9_zpssofvpdln.jpg.html

Shirt/Socks: RL
Tie: Costume National knit (made in Italy)
Pants: Haggar
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy
Watch: Hamilton Jazzmaster
Background bonus: Andre Garcia briefcase and House of Bruar cashmere scarf


----------



## sskim3

Day off casual look today.

Sweater jcrew
pants gap
shoes ll bean
hat JAB

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress repp
LLB flannels
AE Shelton


----------



## ThePopinjay

https://s1364.photobucket.com/user/chasehwin/media/tweed2_zps69def04b.jpg.html


Just the boring ol' usual today.
Love this light pink Land's End OCBD though.


----------



## RT-Bone

ThePopinjay said:


> Just the boring ol' usual today.
> Love this light pink Land's End OCBD though.


Good stuff - well done is not boring.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> First time wearing this knit, and I was hesitant because it's skinnier than what I normally wear, but I think it turned out pretty decent:
> 
> 
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4BFA-9925-B58FE924EA76_zps7dnvmpe9.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4820-BE2D-E3B7FC03E7C9_zpssofvpdln.jpg.html
> 
> Shirt/Socks: RL
> Tie: Costume National knit (made in Italy)
> Pants: Haggar
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy
> Watch: Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Background bonus: Andre Garcia briefcase and House of Bruar cashmere scarf


Very nice outfit. I think the tie works well (and really compliments the shirt). And another great watch - looks modern (versus your vintage one).


----------



## Patrick06790

Winter. Bah.


----------



## Reuben

FiscalDean said:


> +1, very nice


Thanks! I guess I didn't fall too far from the sartorial tree.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

leisureclass said:


> Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom. Perfect for a storm.
> I've been enjoying the sweater very much Wacolo, many thanks.


I never got the chance to say how much I like this pic. It makes me want to wear denim and I almost never wear denim!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Orange Fury - Great watches.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## VaBeach

oxford cloth button down said:


> Orange Fury - Great watches.


OCBD - very nice look and as a matter of fact that is close to my Friday rig for this week - BZ!


----------



## stcolumba

Another night on the organ bench. "Carols for Choirs": the beloved settings.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9656


Great sweater!


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> Orange Fury - Great watches.


Such a great jacket.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> First time wearing this knit, and I was hesitant because it's skinnier than what I normally wear, but I think it turned out pretty decent:
> 
> 
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4BFA-9925-B58FE924EA76_zps7dnvmpe9.jpg.html
> 
> 
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4820-BE2D-E3B7FC03E7C9_zpssofvpdln.jpg.html
> 
> Shirt/Socks: RL
> Tie: Costume National knit (made in Italy)
> Pants: Haggar
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy
> Watch: Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Background bonus: Andre Garcia briefcase and House of Bruar cashmere scarf


I like what you are wearing, but please either lose the tie or wear a jacket/sweater with it. A tie with just a shirt looks unfinished.


----------



## van_veen

Hello Gents,

Everyone looking sharp as per usual.
Ruben-Love the shoes n tie combination there.
CMDC-Awesome Norman Hilton Sack.
I am somewhat jealous of you fellows and a white Christmas and the sartorial elegance you get to display around the festive season.
Down here its 30 degrees C and most of the time I am in shorts by the pool.
Anyway thought I would get festive and tog up at work today to show the other slobs how its done.

















60's vintage Brooks Brothers two button blazer. A lovely soft linen fabric and luxuriously silk lined.
Wool tie - Emilio Lanzetti
OCBD Ralph Lauren Yarmouth
Dark Burgundy Belt -Trafalgar
Pants -Vintage L.L.Bean
Shoes- Books Brothers Loafers


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> JPress repp
> LLB flannels
> AE Shelton


Very nice, I'm assuming the Norman Hilton is from the first incarnation.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> https://s1364.photobucket.com/user/chasehwin/media/tweed2_zps69def04b.jpg.html
> 
> 
> Just the boring ol' usual today.
> Love this light pink Land's End OCBD though.


Looking good, nothing boring about this.


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Such a great jacket.
> 
> +1, that is a great looking jacket


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> First time wearing this knit, and I was hesitant because it's skinnier than what I normally wear, but I think it turned out pretty decent:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4BFA-9925-B58FE924EA76_zps7dnvmpe9.jpg.html
> 
> I think knit ties are traditionally on the skinny side. Great shirt.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks much OCBD. I also very much enjoyed your recent combo. As for denim, I also don't wear it often, but those flannel lineds are crucial on some days. 

Also very much enjoying recent postings by PJ and CMDC. 

Good work gents.


----------



## Joey Kendrick

For my first post to this thread, I thought I'd share what I'm wearing under my sport coat today:



Oxford by Ralph
Lambswool sweater by Brooks Brothers
Wool tie by Austin Reed (vintage)


----------



## VaBeach

Joey Kendrick said:


> For my first post to this thread, I thought I'd share what I'm wearing under my sport coat today:
> 
> Oxford by Ralph
> Lambswool sweater by Brooks Brothers
> Wool tie by Austin Reed (vintage)


Very nice but there is some kind of black stuff on your neck.....


----------



## orange fury

Fairly boring and straightforward today. Except for the socks.









Jacket/shirt/socks: RL
Tie: Thetiebar.com
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy
Pants: Haggar
Pocket square: Kent Wang linen
Watch: because it seemed to be so popular, the Hamilton Baxter again

Edit: I just realized that my camera made my tie look like satin. Not that it really matters, but the tie is a woven texture


----------



## Takai

After fighting with Photobucket, I finally was able to upload some of my outfits. Sorry for the large post. This one is from yesterday.
 

Jacket- Hickey Freeman
Sweater- Jeff Rose
Pants- Built By Wendy Jeans
Shirt- Bugatchi
Shoes- AE Park Ave

From the weekend






















Jacket- Donegal Tweed
Shirt- Zegna
Tie- Zegna
Pants- Zanella
Scarf- Longchamps
Shoes- Prada Ankle boots

Monday's Outfit
















Sweatervest- Pringle
Shirt- Zegna
Tie- Zegna
Pants- St Croix
Cufflinks- Swank
Shoes- Prada Ankle boots
Not pictured- Black Camel Hair SC


----------



## Joey Kendrick

VaBeach said:


> Very nice but there is some kind of black stuff on your neck.....


 It's finals week, give me a break! :tongue2:


----------



## MaxBuck

leisureclass said:


> Thanks much OCBD. I also very much enjoyed your recent combo. As for denim, I also don't wear it often, but those flannel lineds are crucial on some days.


@leisureclass, where do you find your flannel-lined denims?


----------



## leisureclass

Those are vintage LL Beans that I got off ebay a few years back. Ran me about 20 bucks shipped if I remember correctly. They take a beating, and are plentiful second hand.


----------



## orange fury

leisureclass said:


> Those are vintage LL Beans that I got off ebay a few years back. Ran me about 20 bucks shipped if I remember correctly. They take a beating, and are plentiful second hand.


I don't wear jeans all that often, but that pic you posted has just about convinced me to buy a pair lol


----------



## Fading Fast

VaBeach: Welcome. That vintage tie is nice. I remember when Austin Reed was around (seemed to me like a slightly more affordable Burberry, back before Burberry become trendy).

Takaip: In you second outfit you pulled off something that I think is hard to do. You combined several patterns (tie, shirt, jacket) with similar scale patterns (the tie's background, the close stripes of the shirt and the barleycorn of the jacket), but somehow it works. I'd love to see a clearer shot without the scarf, but it feels right to me. Part of it has to do with the color tones being very complimentary, part of it with the fact that the patterns aren't bold (at a distance most would look near solid), but in some way, it just seems to work even though on paper it, perhaps, shouldn't. I used to work with a guy who could do the same thing - he wore a lot of small scale patterns in one outfit and through color tone and just having a good feel for what worked, most of his combinations looked great. Also, I think it has, in some undefinable way, to do with the person's features, coloring, hair, overall appearance and yours works with the outfit. Kudos.


----------



## Takai

Feeling under the weather today, but managed to pull this outfit together to try out a new tie, and some of my favorite shoes.
  

Jacket- Kilgour Stanbury & French
Shirt- Corneliani 
Tie- Burberry Irish Poplin
Pants- BB 1818 Madison
Belt- YSL basket weave
Shoes- J&M Hyde park


----------



## Reuben

That jacket is waaaay too big for you. The shoulders are too broad and it's too long as well. Like the pants and the shoes, though.



Takai said:


> Feeling under the weather today, but managed to pull this outfit together to try out a new tie, and some of my favorite shoes.
> 
> 
> Jacket- Kilgour Stanbury & French
> Shirt- Corneliani
> Tie- Burberry Irish Poplin
> Pants- BB 1818 Madison
> Belt- YSL basket weave
> Shoes- J&M Hyde park


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> That jacket is waaaay too big for you. The shoulders are too broad and it's too long as well. Like the pants and the shoes, though.


Allow me to translate: "is that jacket a 46L?"


----------



## Reuben

Tilton said:


> Allow me to translate: "is that jacket a 46L?"


Nope! I've got a nice camelhair, no need for another one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass

Many thanks to Plupy for the beautiful OCBDs I just got in the mail. They're textbook ivy and perfect in every way. Above is the elusive grey/purple, paired with a vtg Andover Shop tweed.


----------



## Takai

Actually it's a 42R, and it's Cashmere, not camel hair. Unfortunately my shoulders are 2 sizes larger than the rest of me, which makes sure that most jackets dont fit right :/ This particular one fits really well in the chest, but a little loose in other places. 


Reuben said:


> Nope! I've got a nice camelhair, no need for another one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Work christmas party. Decided against the red cardigan and went with the festive tie.

Man I look miserable in the picture.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## sskim3

ThePopinjay said:


>


Love it! Dont think I can pull off the jacket, but you do it very nicely.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie,BB
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## FiscalDean

LC, love the SC


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


>


Popinjay, I really like the SC


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> /QUOTE]
> 
> Its been said by others already, but I love that jacket


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today for the office Christmas party. Trying to be more festive that my normal self.


----------



## orange fury

Getting more festive with my ties as we get closer to Christmas. This jacket is getting some mileage this week though:









Jacket/shirt/socks: RL
Tie: Nautica
Panta: Haggar
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy
Watch: Hamilton


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jacket: Corbin
Shirt: bb ocbd
Tie: Briar
Pants: Thrifted
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Sanford


----------



## gamma68

Prior to Christmas shopping, errand running and a round of thrifting...nothing too fancy. But warm and comfy.





LL Bean Heritage Pea Coat
Vintage LL Bean plaid shirt
Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD in blue
Levi's 505 jeans (not visible)


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today for the office Christmas party. Trying to be more festive that my normal self.


Love the shirt, sweater, pants and shoes - very Christmas without being too much. I like the idea of the socks as well, just found the white stripe a bit jarring - red and green, red and blue would be great, somehow the white feels a bit Dr. Seuss to me. I could see those socks working better with a pair of stone colored chinos as the white stripe wouldn't jump out then - in this outfit, it doesn't have anything to echo and it is an odd flash as a singular-to-the-outfit color. Being a regular follower, I know you have some awesome striped socks that you have incorporated incredibly well in other outfits.

And an aside, I'm nervous just seeing that salt crystal so close to the leather on those great looking penny loafers. I know many are fine with wearing their leather shoes on salted streets (and I applaud them); I understand the intellectual argument, I just can't get there emotionally.


----------



## Spin Evans

Fading Fast said:


> Love the shirt, sweater, pants and shoes - very Christmas without being too much. I like the idea of the socks as well, just found the white stripe a bit jarring - red and green, red and blue would be great, somehow the white feels a bit Dr. Seuss to me. I could see those socks working better with a pair of stone colored chinos as the white stripe wouldn't jump out then - in this outfit, it doesn't have anything to echo and it is an odd flash as a singular-to-the-outfit color. Being a regular follower, I know you have some awesome striped socks that you have incorporated incredibly well in other outfits.


I believe that's the point. It's a Christmas office party, outfits are supposed to be more than a little incongruous and attention seeking. The fact that OCBD keeps it to the socks is just because he has such fine, restrained taste.

OCBD, I wore basically the inverse (in color) of your outfit yesterday, though with cords instead of chinos. Love it!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fading Fast said:


> And an aside, I'm nervous just seeing that salt crystal so close to the leather on those great looking penny loafers. I know many are fine with wearing their leather shoes on salted streets (and I applaud them); I understand the intellectual argument, I just can't get there emotionally.


They're brush off. They can handle it.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> They're brush off. They can handle it.


Junior,

Get this hat:

And this woman may follow:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Junior,
> 
> Get this hat:
> 
> And this woman may follow:


If I got the hat, I'd be on the market again, so it's not a bad idea.


----------



## van_veen

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today for the office Christmas party. Trying to be more festive that my normal self.


Ho Ho Ho ...very nice Christmas Combo.


----------



## VaBeach

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> They're brush off. They can handle it.


 Now where did Judge Smails go?


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind words. Fading Fast, Spin Evans is correct. I wanted to be a bit more garrish to fit in. On a side note, the red cords raised no eyes and people said that my outfit was sophisticated. 


YRR - I like that on you. I thought that wearing a bow tie was brave. You have no fear!


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Getting more festive with my ties as we get closer to Christmas. This jacket is getting some mileage this week though:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket/shirt/socks: RL
> Tie: Nautica
> Panta: Haggar
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy
> Watch: Hamilton


+1 for old Hamiltons

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MaxBuck

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today for the office Christmas party. Trying to be more festive that my normal self.


The socks provide a bit too much "where's Waldo?" vibe there for my taste, OCBD.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> YRR - I like that on you. I thought that wearing a bow tie was brave. You have no fear!


Thank you. I'm pleased that you said "fear" instead of "sense." :icon_viking:


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Just got back from night one of a law school friend's wedding. Tonight was just a cocktail party, so I went for the grey scale look.

I can't help but feel the shoulders on this jacket are too broad and the pants are too tapered. Still trying to figure out what looks good on me now that I'm 40 lbs lighter than I was last December.

Pay no attention to the pocket flap, cat/dog hair tumbleweeds in the background, or my wobbly, inebriated stance.


----------



## P Hudson

Worn to a funeral on a day in the 90s. Brooks Golden Fleece sack suit, Polo bd (Yarmouth--unlined collar), Brooksgate tie. AE Fairgate black captoes.

Sorry for the bad pic:


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Vintage Camel Hair - JAB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes Bass Weejun


----------



## stcolumba

Loving OCBD's crazy, striped socks. Great fun.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Jacket: Corbin
> Shirt: bb ocbd
> Tie: Briar
> Pants: Thrifted
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Sanford


Popinjay's tie certainly "pops". Nice, classic Paisley.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Jacket: Corbin
> Shirt: bb ocbd
> Tie: Briar
> Pants: Thrifted
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Sanford


Looking good, love the jacket and tie


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Just got back from night one of a law school friend's wedding. Tonight was just a cocktail party, so I went for the grey scale look.
> 
> I can't help but feel the shoulders on this jacket are too broad and the pants are too tapered. Still trying to figure out what looks good on me now that I'm 40 lbs lighter than I was last December.
> 
> Pay no attention to the pocket flap, cat/dog hair tumbleweeds in the background, or my wobbly, inebriated stance.


Love the coat, IMO the shoulders fine. What is the fabric content?


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


>


Looking impeccable, per the usual.


----------



## orange fury

Office Christmas party this afternoon. Not that I need an excuse to wear red pants:


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Office Christmas party this afternoon. Not that I need an excuse to wear red pants:


I like this entire rig, especially the bow tie. The shoes appear to need a good shining.


----------



## Tilton

orange fury said:


> Office Christmas party this afternoon. Not that I need an excuse to wear red pants:


You gotta rotate the shoes, bro.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> You gotta rotate the shoes, bro.


I know, I'm in the process of moving and these were the only ones I had for the week, so I had to make do. Shining and cleaning them is a priority for this weekend though


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed 'n wool for a gloomy, sun-less, rainy, icy Friday. Truly, "hum-bug" weather!

The sweater is actually more coral than pink. Oh, the Android camera!


----------



## Reuben

Good to be home.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Just got back from night one of a law school friend's wedding. Tonight was just a cocktail party, so I went for the grey scale look.
> 
> I can't help but feel the shoulders on this jacket are too broad and the pants are too tapered. Still trying to figure out what looks good on me now that I'm 40 lbs lighter than I was last December.
> 
> Pay no attention to the pocket flap, cat/dog hair tumbleweeds in the background, or my wobbly, inebriated stance.


Shoulders look fine, but the trousers aren't quite right. Is that as tight as they can go through the thighs? If you could take out a little bit there, and add a bit to the hem width, that would look good.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Tweed 'n wool for a gloomy, sun-less, rainy, icy Friday. Truly, "hum-bug" weather!
> 
> The sweater is actually more coral than pink. Oh, the Android camera!


I really like the pattern on that jacket


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Love the coat, IMO the shoulders fine. What is the fabric content?


Thanks! It's a warm and fuzzy cashmere. I recently bought it from Firedancer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Shoulders look fine, but the trousers aren't quite right. Is that as tight as they can go through the thighs? If you could take out a little bit there, and add a bit to the hem width, that would look good.


+1 My guess is the pants are from when you were +40lbs and, when you lost the lbs, you had the waist taken in but not the thighs / seat. Most importantly, congrats on dropping the lbs - well done.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Good to be home.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty puppy!


----------



## L-feld

Fading Fast said:


> +1 My guess is the pants are from when you were +40lbs and, when you lost the lbs, you had the waist taken in but not the thighs / seat. Most importantly, congrats on dropping the lbs - well done.


Hah, yeah, these were mtm pants from pre-weight loss that required 7" to be taken out of the waist. My tailor tried to recut them in full, but I'm not sure if it was a successful experiment. It may be time for me to let them go.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Flairball

Haven't posted in a while. Here are a few tid-bits of what I've been wearing.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## L-feld

Flairball said:


> Haven't posted in a while. Here are a few tid-bits of what I've been wearing.


Glad to see you back! There was a real shortage of tweed and bow ties on the thread. The last one looks particularly good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stcolumba

Off to a late afternoon "carol sing"...















Why do carols sound better when sung in French?

Bow tie by Ivy Inspired (*TJN*)

I would love to wear a red tartan tie, as donned by *Orange Fury*, with this jacket.


----------



## gamma68

There sure are a lot of great-looking rigs on this page! Simply splendid.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, and it was 50 degrees!


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's a day in the life.

9 a.m. - The excitement of a merger between two local real estate offices. My editor finds these stories fascinating. I do not. Maybe if they were naked, or on fire, or proposing to build Section 8 housing on the town green.
10:30 a.m. - A geography bee, with contestants in grades 5-8 (ages 10-14). "Atlantic City, with its casinos and famous boardwalk, is in what mid-Atlantic state?" "Uh...Georgia?" A triumph of public education.
12:30 p.m. - In a light breeze of some 25 mph, which started in the Arctic, gained velocity and lost temperature in western Canada, and roared through the Great Lakes and into New England, I clambered around giant steaming piles of compost with members of the transfer station building committee.
2:30 p.m. - Spent remainder of afternoon trying to get somebody - anybody - from the state of Connecticut to give me some stats on how many people have signed up for health insurance. This is like pulling teeth from someone who doesn't have any.

Slouchy Corbin jacket that's one of my favorites, even if it has darts. (Unobtrusive ones.) And real ****-kickers from Red Wing (via STP).


----------



## Tilton

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's a day in the life.
> 
> 9 a.m. - The excitement of a merger between two local real estate offices. My editor finds these stories fascinating. I do not. Maybe if they were naked, or on fire, or proposing to build Section 8 housing on the town green.
> 10:30 a.m. - A geography bee, with contestants in grades 5-8 (ages 10-14). "Atlantic City, with its casinos and famous boardwalk, is in what mid-Atlantic state?" "Uh...Georgia?" A triumph of public education.
> 12:30 p.m. - In a light breeze of some 25 mph, which started in the Arctic, gained velocity and lost temperature in western Canada, and roared through the Great Lakes and into New England, I clambered around giant steaming piles of compost with members of the transfer station building committee.
> 2:30 p.m. - Spent remainder of afternoon trying to get somebody - anybody - from the state of Connecticut to give me some stats on how many people have signed up for health insurance. This is like pulling teeth from someone who doesn't have any.
> 
> Slouchy Corbin jacket that's one of my favorites, even if it has darts. (Unobtrusive ones.) And real ****-kickers from Red Wing (via STP).


Model on the RWs? This week, I've been enjoying my recently acquired RW Beckman Heritage Moc Toes that look awful similar.


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Tonight was the rehearsal dinner. Inspired by YRR, I figured it was a good time to make good on my promise to wear one of my neglected ascots before the end of the year. I also got to take for a spin this doeskin blazer I got at Eddie Jacobs last month.

The blazer was (briefly) free of animal hair, so I guess the cat felt under-represented and decided to photobomb me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## gamma68

Tilton said:


> Model on the RWs? This week, I've been enjoying my recently acquired RW Beckman Heritage Moc Toes that look awful similar.


I, too, am considering the Beckman, Iron Ranger, Wolverine 1000 Mile and a Chippewa model boot and wonder if you gents had done similar comparison shopping before making your respective choices.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Off to a late afternoon "carol sing"...
> View attachment 9691
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do carols sound better when sung in French?
> 
> Bow tie by Ivy Inspired (*TJN*)
> 
> I would love to wear a red tartan tie, as donned by *Orange Fury*, with this jacket.


Coincidentally, I was actually planning on wearing a rig very similar to yours with that tartan bow tie on this upcoming Monday


----------



## Patrick06790

Tilton said:


> Model on the RWs? This week, I've been enjoying my recently acquired RW Beckman Heritage Moc Toes that look awful similar.


Red Wing Heritage 9203, on sale at STP a couple weeks back. I would have picked up a pair of boots but they didn't have my size.

They still have some small ones

gamma asks if I compared with other, similar shoes. No, I didn't. I wanted something for lousy weather and/or huge piles of steaming compost, and this came up.

You think I am kidding about the compost?


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: you should be giving lessons on how to tie a bow tie. And love the texture in that jacket.


----------



## Takai

Since yesterday's outfit was fairly non-trad here is the day before please ignore the need to shave.

   
Jacket- Handwoven Donegal
Shirt- Valentino
Tie- Drakes for Burberry
Cardigan- Marks and Spencer
Pants- Bills
Shoes- Prada
Watch- Anker Handwind
Belt- Coach


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Off to a late afternoon "carol sing"...
> View attachment 9691
> 
> 
> Why do carols sound better when sung in French?
> 
> Bow tie by Ivy Inspired (*TJN*) .


If that bow tie could carol, it would sing beautifully.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> If that bow tie could carol, it would sing beautifully.


Ha!

Regarding boots, Gamma, I'm a big fan of the Wolverine 1000s. (Made in Michigan, too!)

Today...









Endless errands to run on the Saturday before Christmas. A scarf and a sweater; I'm ready to go.


----------



## Tilton

gamma68 said:


> I, too, am considering the Beckman, Iron Ranger, Wolverine 1000 Mile and a Chippewa model boot and wonder if you gents had done similar comparison shopping before making your respective choices.


I found the Chippewas to be bulky and my Frye Dakotas fill the bulky boot hole nicely. I tried on some 1000 mile moc toes, but ultimately liked the Beckmans more. Plus, the Wolverines I found around town all had leather soles, which is somewhat purpose-defeating for me. The Beckmans I got (from Mayostard) have a Vibram gumlite mini lug sole.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I, too, am considering the Beckman, Iron Ranger, Wolverine 1000 Mile and a Chippewa model boot and wonder if you gents had done similar comparison shopping before making your respective choices.


I own the 1000 mile boot and only have good things to say about it - comfortable, looks better as it ages and, so far (three years) is wearing well. That said, since I bought it, I have fallen in love with the Alden Indy boot - the classic look, the richness of the leather - and would encourage you to put that on your list of boots to consider. When I can justify another casual leather boot purchase, the Indy will join the 1000 miler in my closet.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Just got my new old tweed back from the tailor today. A Corbin two button sack in houndstooth tweed.


----------



## Anthony Charton

L-feld said:


> Tonight was the rehearsal dinner. Inspired by YRR, I figured it was a good time to make good on my promise to wear one of my neglected ascots before the end of the year. I also got to take for a spin this doeskin blazer I got at Eddie Jacobs last month.
> 
> The blazer was (briefly) free of animal hair, so I guess the cat felt under-represented and decided to photobomb me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


If I may: all elements of your rig work well together - I particularly like the 3/2 and lighter grey flannels- but there's something a little off about the presentation. I'd button the penultimate shirt button, but more importantly the silks of your cravat and ps look a littlle scrawny. More drape, more amplitude would be preferable- buttoning the aforementioned button helps provide support to the cravat. Other than that, it's the sort of casual outfit I really enjoy.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> If I may: all elements of your rig work well together - I particularly like the 3/2 and lighter grey flannels- but there's something a little off about the presentation. I'd button the penultimate shirt button, but more importantly the silks of your cravat and ps look a littlle scrawny. More drape, more amplitude would be preferable- buttoning the aforementioned button helps provide support to the cravat. Other than that, it's the sort of casual outfit I really enjoy.


I tend to agree, though I do really like the combination. Was it Dave Hill on Put This On who described the process for wearing a PS as "fuss with it for a few hours, or until it looks like you haven't been fussing with it?"

I find keeping the cravat from looking limp is tough. I don't have the trick to it yet, though haven't yet combined one with more than one opened shirt button. For squares, generally the "Tweed In The City" works for me -- twisting to the side, rather than back.

I actually just picked up two more from TOF. When they wing their way here, I'll give them a shot with a tattersall.


----------



## Roycru

At a friend's art show to benefit Philippine typhoon victims......

Brooks Brothers Camel Hair jacket, yellow OCBD, and tie, Hermes pocket square, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, POLO Ralph Lauren embroidered cord trousers, and Allen Edmonds Brogue Suede Strands.....


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> I own the 1000 mile boot and only have good things to say about it - comfortable, looks better as it ages and, so far (three years) is wearing well. That said, since I bought it, I have fallen in love with the Alden Indy boot - the classic look, the richness of the leather - and would encourage you to put that on your list of boots to consider. When I can justify another casual leather boot purchase, the Indy will join the 1000 miler in my closet.


I will check out the Alden Indy boot as well. Thanks for the suggestion.

For those who like the 1000 Mile and Iron Ranger, I'm concerned about the flat sole. I want something that has some bite in snow or on wet pavement. Do these boots provide any traction under such conditions?


----------



## Flairball

Got a little mileage out of my three button tweed, and tartan PS out with the wife running errands and Christmas shopping all day. Sorry for the lousy lighting. Those are green cords I'm wearing.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I will check out the Alden Indy boot as well. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> For those who like the 1000 Mile and Iron Ranger, I'm concerned about the flat sole. I want something that has some bite in snow or on wet pavement. Do these boots provide any traction under such conditions?


You can go to a shoe cobbler--a place like Frank's Shoe Service in Birmingham--and get a rubber sole put on the leather.


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Got a little mileage out of my three button tweed, and tartan PS out with the wife running errands and Christmas shopping all day. Sorry for the lousy lighting. Those are green cords I'm wearing.


What a great looking coat!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I will check out the Alden Indy boot as well. Thanks for the suggestion.
> 
> For those who like the 1000 Mile and Iron Ranger, I'm concerned about the flat sole. I want something that has some bite in snow or on wet pavement. Do these boots provide any traction under such conditions?


Your are correct to be concerned, I have not found the 1000 Mile to have great grip in snow / ice. For those situations, I go with my LL Bean duck boots.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I find keeping the cravat from looking limp is tough. I don't have the trick to it yet, though haven't yet combined one with more than one opened shirt button. For squares, generally the "Tweed In The City" works for me -- twisting to the side, rather than back.


Structure, weight and lining are key for me. Keeping a thin strip of silken fabric draping is next to impossible- I made two cravats last year; one was lined, the other wasn't. I kept the former and gave away the latter.

As for PS folds, I remember your posting from TITC- I now go for that half of the time. Depending on the pattern and texture of the silk, I also go for more or less elaborate puffs.


----------



## stcolumba

Major ice storm, today. I wonder how many brave souls will venture out to celebrate the Fourth Sunday of Advent? I have no choice.


----------



## gamma68

Pre-Christmas dinner with friends...



BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
Lands' End sweater vest 
BB shirt
Robert Talbott Christmas tie (thanks, DrLivingston!)
Vintage BB 346 blackwatch trousers
Burgandy J&M Aristocraft (made in USA--not visible, we remove our shoes inside)


----------



## orange fury

Church earlier, then a proposal later on. The pants are navy and the shoes are burgundy, but my phone camera is apparently terrible:


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Pre-Christmas dinner with friends...
> 
> BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> Lands' End sweater vest
> BB shirt
> Robert Talbott Christmas tie (thanks, DrLivingston!)
> Vintage BB 346 blackwatch trousers
> Burgandy J&M Aristocraft (made in USA--not visible, we remove our shoes inside)


Very nice. I may have to steal this rig for my in-laws Christmas party.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## L-feld

Anthony Charton said:


> Structure, weight and lining are key for me. Keeping a thin strip of silken fabric draping is next to impossible- I made two cravats last year; one was lined, the other wasn't. I kept the former and gave away the latter.
> 
> As for PS folds, I remember your posting from TITC- I now go for that half of the time. Depending on the pattern and texture of the silk, I also go for more or less elaborate puffs.


Thanks for the comments, gents. I normally do one button open, so I will probably just go back to that with the cravat. I haven't worn these in years, so I'm still trying to get back in the swing.

The pants were actually more of a taupe, fwiw. I kind of wish I has light grey flannels, but they are not super easy to come by for a reasonable price. I know O'Connell's and Ben Silver have them, but they are bout $300 or so a pair. I probably wouldn't, have bought taupe flannels either, but I got them on sale for about $125, which I can justify more easily.

As for the pocket square, I kind of prefer to just have them peek out. Too much of a puff is too flamboyant for me, especially if I'm wearing an ascot. I probably should have picked a square with a little more contrast, though. I think the deep burgundy faded into the blazer a little too much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Pre-Christmas dinner with friends...
> 
> BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> Lands' End sweater vest
> BB shirt
> Robert Talbott Christmas tie (thanks, DrLivingston!)
> Vintage BB 346 blackwatch trousers
> Burgandy J&M Aristocraft (made in USA--not visible, we remove our shoes inside)


These trousers "shout"! Love 'em!

Wonderful old rocking chair, too.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Church earlier, then a proposal later on. The pants are navy and the shoes are burgundy, but my phone camera is apparently terrible:


Proposal?????? Proposal!!!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

This is my late cousin, Linus J. Scrimshaw, who happened to live in the same house I do now. This shot was taken with an Instamatic on Kodacolor 64 film around 1968.



They loved the vignette effect back then.



Cousin Linus dabbled in psychedelic drugs, they tell me.


----------



## L-feld

And as a follow up, here is me at the actual wedding, along with the groom, getting ready for the ceremony.

I'm horribly jealous that I didn't get a scimitar when I got married...



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Proposal?????? Proposal!!!!!


Lol not mine, my fiancé's best friend. My wedding is in a couple months


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld

I wouldn't want the square to stick out more. If anything, my problem with it now is that it "sticks out." Less height, more width, to fill out the pocket. Taupe flannels strike me as useful. I'd like tan covert twills or cav twills more. Did you check out Howard Yount or Epaulet?


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> L-feld
> 
> I wouldn't want the square to stick out more. If anything, my problem with it now is that it "sticks out." Less height, more width, to fill out the pocket. Taupe flannels strike me as useful. I'd like tan covert twills or cav twills more. Did you check out Howard Yount or Epaulet?


I've never looked into either of those stores. I am finally getting to the point where I might be able to fit into their stuff. If I recall, they top out at a 36 or 38 waist, right? I am a little worried that their trousers would be kind of low rise for me, though.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I've never looked into either of those stores. I am finally getting to the point where I might be able to fit into their stuff. If I recall, they top out at a 36 or 38 waist, right? I am a little worried that their trousers would be kind of low rise for me, though.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


Yount seems to top out at a 40 waist, but IDK. I'm not sure how the rise will work, but they have pretty extensive size charts, and their USA-made trousers and Italian trousers are cut differently. If they fit my budget, I'd be looking pretty closely.


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yount seems to top out at a 40 waist, but IDK. I'm not sure how the rise will work, but they have pretty extensive size charts, and their USA-made trousers and Italian trousers are cut differently. If they fit my budget, I'd be looking pretty closely.


Oh very good. I'll have to take a look.

Edit: blah. According to Die Workwear, their size 38's have an 11" rise, which is gonna be about an inch too short for my liking. I guess I could order a 40 and have my tailor take in the waist and seat and maybe let the crotch out a little more, but by that point, I may as well just cough up $295 for pants from O'Connell's.

I love the selection of patterns and materials at Howard Yount, though. And the prices are very reasonable. I wish they had a long rise option.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Takai

Had a christmas party last night to go to and decided against dressing up too much so I went kind of monochrome. Also, a new haircut.


Jacket- BB Makers
Sweater- Zegna
Pants- Hiltl
Shoes- Frye

Also I do know the sleeves on the blazer are a bit long, but that's why I dropped it off at the tailor on my outings today.


----------



## drlivingston

Man, it is great to see Flairball posting again. I missed him!


----------



## Flairball

drlivingston said:


> Man, it is great to see Flairball posting again. I missed him!


Very nice of you to say, Sir.

Today's offering is muted, and casual for a rainy day.

Detail shot, I went a little over the top with the PS presentation because, well,...hey. 









Full rig (sans shoes)









EB shirt & sweater
my trusty old dogtooth tweed jacket
Barbour cords
I'll be donning a pair of Merrill hikers. Hey, I said it was casual. And rainy.


----------



## Tilton

Glad to have you back in the ranks, Flairball. We've been missing some good NE Country Gentleman looks lately.


----------



## orange fury

Jacket: Stafford harris tweed
Shirt/socks: RL
PS/pants: Tommy Hilfiger
Bowtie: thetiebar.com
Watch: late 1940's Hamilton Brandon
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy


----------



## sskim3

Early christmas get together

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Spin Evans

sskim3 said:


> Early christmas get together
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Lovely tie, but unbutton that bottom button!


----------



## MaxBuck

orange fury said:


> Jacket: Stafford harris tweed
> Shirt/socks: RL
> PS/pants: Tommy Hilfiger
> Bowtie: thetiebar.com
> Watch: late 1940's Hamilton Brandon
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy


Excepting stcolumba's gear, I don't see a lot on this side of the forum that I really like all that much, but this is a *really* nice look to my eye.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury: the outfit is fantastic with the jacket and watch being beyond outstanding.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Breaking in the new sportcoat.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Jacket: Stafford harris tweed
> Shirt/socks: RL
> PS/pants: Tommy Hilfiger
> Bowtie: thetiebar.com
> Watch: late 1940's Hamilton Brandon
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy


This is OUTSTANDING. Love the watch, too. Where is the best place to seek a vintage watch like this and what should one expect to pay for one that works and keeps time?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Takai

Trying out the new Dew and a new tie


With Scarf


Suit- YSL
Shirt- Zegna
Tie- RLPL
Shoes- Prada boots
Scarf- Johnstons of Elgin


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Oh my god, that shirt. You're too good for it.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> This is OUTSTANDING. Love the watch, too. Where is the best place to seek a vintage watch like this and what should one expect to pay for one that works and keeps time?


I own 4 vintage watches, all were purchased from a small, local family-owned jewelry store that bought them through estate sales and had restored and regulated them. I've seen some nice watches at various pawn shops and antique stores around the $100 range, mine cost between $150-$275 apiece. I think your best bet would probably be mom and pop jewelry stores or antique clock repair shops though. Not to hijack the thread, but here's mine:

1928 Elgin (currently in the shop for some balance wheel issues):









Late 1940s Hamilton Brandon CLD:









Early 1950s Benrus:









Mid-late 1950s Hamilton Baxter









Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Oh my god, that shirt. You're too good for it.


I'd have to say, it doesn't work for me.


----------



## FiscalDean

yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Ike Behar
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Jacket: Stafford harris tweed
> Shirt/socks: RL
> PS/pants: Tommy Hilfiger
> Bowtie: thetiebar.com
> Watch: late 1940's Hamilton Brandon
> Shoes: Johnston and Murphy


Splendid bow tie. Love the coat. The watch is fantastic.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Breaking in the new sportcoat.


That is an interesting tie, who is the maker?


----------



## ThePopinjay

FiscalDean said:


> That is an interesting tie, who is the maker?


thanks, it's definitely bold. The tie is from Liberty of London.


----------



## Reuben

Not a bad way to spend my Christmas Eve, horse country top to bottom:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Rueben - Not a bad way to spend the day at all. I really enjoy your posts.


----------



## Flairball

Off to have a quick lunch with the wife, then in to work for a 24 hr shift.

Today:


















Barbour shirt and cords
LE tie
sweater and PS unknown
socks BB
shoes, ??

And before I forget, Merry Christmas, and Happy Holidays to you all.


----------



## stcolumba

Final rehearsal is over! All ready for Christmas Eve. The church is cold! Most of our city is without power--for the third day. #icestorm2013 The music, this year, has to be extra special.

Peace on earth to all of good will!


----------



## Jovan

Not exactly Trad, but it doesn't stop anyone else.

Same old suit, different shirt and tie, optional cat ear.


----------



## Billax

Jovan said:


> Not exactly Trad, but it doesn't stop anyone else.


Interesting sentence structure, Jovan. It's both right and wrong - all in one! :icon_smile:

Right: "Not exactly Trad..."
Wrong: "...but it doesn't stop anyone else."


----------



## Jovan

Damn! Others have complimented me on my grammar, too. :icon_smile_big: Maybe "but it hardly stops anyone else" would have worked better?


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> Damn! Others have complimented me on my grammar, too. :icon_smile_big: Maybe "but it hardly stops anyone else" would have worked better?


I think he was being facetious. As in, it does stop at least someone. Also, "that," not "it."


----------



## orange fury

I was going to be dressing up for the Christmas Eve service tonight, but my parents, brother, and fiancé all came down with sinus infections. So now I'm spending Christmas Eve running errands for everyone:










Don't judge, it's flannel and it's comfy lol

Shirt: RL flannel
Jeans: CK


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

It's okay, Jovan. We all occasionally out-dress our grammar, it's something we have just to contend with.

:icon_viking:


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> Damn! Others have complimented me on my grammar, too. :icon_smile_big: Maybe "but it hardly stops anyone else" would have worked better?


Your grammar was fine for casual use, Jovan. "It" lacked an explicit antecedent, but it was clear from your cheeky tone that the implied antecedent was: "the fact that the displayed clothing is not really trad."

Merry Christmas! And I liked both the rig and the (implied) cat.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> I own 4 vintage watches, all were purchased from a small, local family-owned jewelry store that bought them through estate sales and had restored and regulated them. I've seen some nice watches at various pawn shops and antique stores around the $100 range, mine cost between $150-$275 apiece. I think your best bet would probably be mom and pop jewelry stores or antique clock repair shops though.


Thanks for the info about your wonderful watches!


----------



## Jovan

Tilton said:


> I think he was being facetious. As in, it does stop at least someone. Also, "that," not "it."


:icon_pale:



orange fury said:


> I was going to be dressing up for the Christmas Eve service tonight, but my parents, brother, and fiancé all came down with sinus infections. So now I'm spending Christmas Eve running errands for everyone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't judge, it's flannel and it's comfy lol
> 
> Shirt: RL flannel
> Jeans: CK


The flannel shirt is fine, but if I were to step it up a notch...

Tuck in shirt. Wear khakis instead. I'm not certain what footwear or belt you're wearing, but the usual trad-approved stuff will work fine.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It's okay, Jovan. We all occasionally out-dress our grammar, it's something we have just to contend with.
> 
> :icon_viking:


In my case, it's usually the other way around. What I wear much of the time is not fit for forum consumption.



MaxBuck said:


> Your grammar was fine for casual use, Jovan. "It" lacked an explicit antecedent, but it was clear from your cheeky tone that the implied antecedent was: "the fact that the displayed clothing is not really trad."
> 
> Merry Christmas! And I liked both the rig and the (implied) cat.


Thanks.  She happened to photobomb the only picture that came out okay.


----------



## loarbmhs

Tie and pocket square a bit too close in color/pattern to each other. That aside, a great look!



orange fury said:


> Church earlier, then a proposal later on. The pants are navy and the shoes are burgundy, but my phone camera is apparently terrible:


----------



## sskim3

Brunch in the city and bryant park. And off to christmad eve service. Havent worn this merino wool vest in ages.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> Brunch in the city and bryant park. And off to christmad eve service. Havent worn this merino wool vest in ages.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I feel like you'd be better served with a little more contrast in the pieces you use here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonyanthony1970

Austin Reed British Style Sport Coat (thrifted)
Hickey Freeman Plaid Shirt (my own)
Hickey Freeman Tie (My own)
Berle Flannel Trousers (thrifted)
Nordstrom Store brand by Sasseti Traopani Penny Loafer (thrifted)
Belt (My own)
Goffrey Bean socks (My own)
Tie Bar Goffrey Bean (My own)
PS No Name (thrifted)
Rotary Sub Style watch (My own)


----------



## FiscalDean

Merry Christmas everyone

Yesterday

Suit, mini herringbone by BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Robert Talbott
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## stcolumba

All the Christmas Eve, Midnight, and Morning Masses are.....done!!!!
Now, it is time to get busy at home. About 50 people are coming for Christmas dinner!

Bow tie by "Ivy Inspired" (member, *TJN*)

The LL Bean Christmas sweater.

A very blessed and peaceful Christmas to all!


----------



## Roycru




----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> All the Christmas Eve, Midnight, and Morning Masses are.....done!!!!
> Now, it is time to get busy at home. About 50 people are coming for Christmas dinner!
> 
> Bow tie by "Ivy Inspired" (member, *TJN*)
> 
> The LL Bean Christmas sweater.
> 
> A very blessed and peaceful Christmas to all!


A lovely sweater, indeed.

A Merry Christmas to you, sir. May your gathering be festive, cheerful and bright!


----------



## orange fury

Going casual today, at my fiancé's grandparents' house for Christmas:


Bean Norwegian and Levi 505's. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## L-feld

As promised, I more or less stole Gamma's get up. Merry Xmas everybody.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


Handsome suit, stcolumba. it gives the impression of being, simultaneously, authoritative and approachable.


----------



## Danny

Roycru said:


>


I love it!!


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> All the Christmas Eve, Midnight, and Morning Masses are.....done!!!!
> Now, it is time to get busy at home. About 50 people are coming for Christmas dinner!
> 
> Bow tie by "Ivy Inspired" (member, *TJN*)
> 
> The LL Bean Christmas sweater.
> 
> A very blessed and peaceful Christmas to all!


I love this sweater, very nice!


----------



## Reuben

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## drlivingston

God help me, Roycru!! I almost choked on my eggnog when I saw your Christmas card. Priceless!!


----------



## Spin Evans

I'm cheating, as this was last year. I might post some pictures from today, but I'm too tired to do so tonight. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Going casual today, at my fiancé's grandparents' house for Christmas:
> 
> 
> Bean Norwegian and Levi 505's. Merry Christmas everyone!


Wearing the Norwegian very well! Merry Christmas!


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> I love this sweater, very nice!


Stc, that is a great sweater


----------



## stcolumba

The day after Christmas with a much needed morning cuppa. Ugh! I woke up with a sugar hangover. There are too many goodies leftover from yesterday! I hope everyone had a marvelous Christmas day.


----------



## orange fury

a bit too matchy with the PS and scarf, but I forgot the PS was in there this morning. Also, new Weejuns.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> As promised, I more or less stole Gamma's get up. Merry Xmas everybody.


Steal away, sir. Looks great!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Hope everyone had a great Christmas! This was yesterday's outfit.



And today's outfit with my new tie I recieved yesterday!


----------



## Flairball

I stepped a little outside of my standard look, and decided today was a good casual sweater day. I hope it isn't too far out of the "trad" realm.



















Lots of Barbour,

And lots of muted color and brown.

Anyway, off for a cigar.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Harris Tweed charcoal gray herringbone jacket 
BB white dress shirt
RL Polo tie (red/green pattern for Xmas--thanks DrLivingston!)
Brown Lands' End wale corduroys
Gold toe argyle socks
J&M Aristocraft shoes, burgandy (Made in USA)


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed charcoal gray herringbone jacket
> BB white dress shirt
> RL Polo tie (red/green pattern for Xmas--thanks DrLivingston!)
> Brown Lands' End wale corduroys
> Gold toe argyle socks
> J&M Aristocraft shoes, burgandy (Made in USA)


I love the lapels on that coat! And I think we need a close up on the tie  well done sir.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> I love the lapels on that coat! And I think we need a close up on the tie  well done sir.


Thank you, sir. Tie close-up, as requested:

It's beautifully textured, but I'm not sure if it's a grenadine. Many thanks (again) to DrLivingston for this lovely tie!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lovely, but _certainly_ not a grenadine. It's a nice twill.

Nice twill mob takin' over 2k14.

'Cept this is a madder -- the king of twills. _Le sergé du roi._


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Lovely, but _certainly_ not a grenadine. It's a nice twill.
> 
> Nice twill mob takin' over 2k14.
> 
> 'Cept this is a madder -- the king of twills. _Le sergé du roi._


Very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday - a tweed and tattersall kind of day.

SC, BB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, Wool Challis by Cable Car Clothiers
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## orange fury

New LLB shetland, Levi's 505s, and a company polo underneath.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is one very handsome sweater..it looks to be a grey heather hue on my screen. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I own 4 vintage watches, all were purchased from a small, local family-owned jewelry store that bought them through estate sales and had restored and regulated them. I've seen some nice watches at various pawn shops and antique stores around the $100 range, mine cost between $150-$275 apiece. I think your best bet would probably be mom and pop jewelry stores or antique clock repair shops though. Not to hijack the thread, but here's mine:
> 
> 1928 Elgin (currently in the shop for some balance wheel issues):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late 1940s Hamilton Brandon CLD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early 1950s Benrus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-late 1950s Hamilton Baxter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the kind words!


Orange Fury, I've been traveling with the Holidays, so just getting caught up on the fun stuff now. Thank you for posting pictures of your outstanding vintage watch collection. I think the Elgin and the first Hamilton are my personal favorites, but they are all beautiful (as are the lizard and alligator or crocodile bands).


----------



## Dave

orange fury said:


> New LLB shetland, Levi's 505s, and a company polo underneath.


What about your shoes?


----------



## orange fury

Dave said:


> What about your shoes?




navy/white sperrys with RL socks (I was too cold for sockless). I need other casual shoes, these are my only ones lol


----------



## Reuben

Am I going to get in trouble for not matching my belt to my shoes?

BB tattersall buttondown, Harden's Taxidermy belt, Peter Millar shorts, and Russel Moccasin croc-accented pennies.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Better shoe picture:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That is one very handsome sweater..it looks to be a grey heather hue on my screen. Nicely done, sir!


thank you! The color is correct, it is a mid-grey heather. The one thing I would change about it is the lack of saddle shoulders, but at ~$40 (and free to me, since it was a Christmas gift), I'm not going to complain at all.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Am I going to get in trouble for not matching my belt to my shoes?
> 
> BB tattersall buttondown, Harden's Taxidermy belt, Peter Millar shorts, and Russel Moccasin croc-accented pennies.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, you went reptile on reptile, which is good emough for me.

I wiuld not abide a croc belt with ostrich shoes, however.

The other rule is that you can't wear any animal you haven't eaten.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brio1

orange fury said:


> navy/white sperrys with RL socks (I was too cold for sockless). I need other casual shoes, these are my only ones lol


I own the same Sperry in the "New Navy" pebble-grained leather, although I tend to reserve them for wear during the summer.


----------



## Takai

Today was a lazy day for running errands around town and taking trash to the recycler, so I just grabbed what was handy.

Oxford Rugby jersey
Bills Khakis
Merrell desert mocs
Lands end surcingle belt

No socks, no jacket, no tie, no watch

Came home with, a jacket, socks, and 2 ties, but no watches. Irony, no?


----------



## stcolumba

Back to work! LL Bean everything.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## VaBeach

ThePopinjay said:


>


Very handsome look. Is the belt as light as it looks in the photo?


----------



## orange fury

Brio1 said:


> I own the same Sperry in the "New Navy" pebble-grained leather, although I tend to reserve them for wear during the summer.


Thats what mine are (new navy pebble grain). I normally do only wear them during the summer, but try were the only casual shoes I had available


----------



## stcolumba

Sun, a morning cuppa, tweed, and Saturday morning. Life is good.


----------



## Flairball

Another casual rig.


----------



## Jovan

Looks mostly good, but your pocket square is dying to be puffed out. Plain pocket squares like solid white linen, etc. look fine constrained and minimal as a square fold. That one wants to have a party in your breast pocket. Let it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## Takai

@Repp-robate- Love the outfit, and the subtle match between the brass buttons and tie, Who makes the boots you're wearing?


----------



## Reuben

That is one sharp tie, repp.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Takai said:


> @Repp-robate- Love the outfit, and the subtle match between the brass buttons and tie, Who makes the boots you're wearing?





Reuben said:


> That is one sharp tie, repp.


Thanks. I didn't even think of the buttons with the tie, but I'll take the credit. :icon_viking:

The boots are from Lands' End, and were described as "welted," but maybe they aren't? I've heard conflicting things, but they cost about as much as a pair of Weejuns (~$75), so I can't complain.

Thanks, Reuben. I can see why Liberty has kept themselves in business for so long -- they reliably had/have wonderful patterns.


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I'm not a fan of the "puff" PS look (personal preference only), but that's a sharp look there. Are the pants moleskins, corduroy, or what?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

MaxBuck said:


> I'm not a fan of the "puff" PS look (personal preference only), but that's a sharp look there. Are the pants moleskins, corduroy, or what?


It's a fair preference. I've soured on cream silk like this a little, but it's still useful. I need to pick up a nice white linen square.

EDIT: Trousers are last year's model of Lands' End moleskin. They were an experiment with this jacket. I think they worked pretty well.


----------



## ThePopinjay

VaBeach said:


> Very handsome look. Is the belt as light as it looks in the photo?


It's about a shade darker. It looked better with the sweater than in the picture. I am a little embarrassed that I didn't match leathers though, I honestly didn't even notice.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I can see why Liberty has kept themselves in business for so long -- they reliably had/have wonderful patterns.


I can't agree with this enough. Been finding a lot of nice Liberty ties at the thrift stores lately.


----------



## van_veen

Shout out Youthful Repp-robate: Loved the Double Breaster you had on a while back. Made me want to pull mine out of the wardrobe, but its wool n flannel and its 35 degrees Celsius here.
Ruben-Merry Xmas, your gifts to yourself look great on, and probably feel even better.

















Work today!
Top half is all Brooks Brothers. 
Belt from Trafalgar.
Plaid linen pants from Lands End
Allen Edmonds Nottingham Pebblegrain.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Outstanding, love the tie and the jacket has great shoulders. Who made the tie and the jacket?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, van veen. I know the pain of "too hot to wear half my good clothes," but what you've got there is great for hot weather. Keep in mind, it ain't cheating to mess around with the BD collar so it rolls better.



FiscalDean said:


> Outstanding, love the tie and the jacket has great shoulders. Who made the tie and the jacket?


Thank you. The tie is from Liberty of London, and the coat is from Cricketeer. Both are probably about the same age: sometime between 1975 and 1985.

Popinjay, if you ever find Liberty of London squares, they're great too. I have one or two. At least one has machine-hemmed edges, but the pattern is lovely.


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Went to my favorite game meat restaurant last night wearing tweed, corduroy, tattersall and brogues.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Flairball

Two thumbs up, L-feld. I like your style, and appropriately used, I believe. A link to the restaurant would interest me, if you would.


----------



## L-feld

Flairball said:


> Two thumbs up, L-feld. I like your style, and appropriately used, I believe. A link to the restaurant would interest me, if you would.


Www.cornerbyob.com

If you ever happen to be in Baltimore and you're in the mood for exotic meats. Most of what they serve is wild caught, but it depends on the season. When it's available, they make a mean squab. Last night, they had a special of Chesapeake bay scallops with duck livers that was just phenomenal.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Flairball

Today's humble offering. A little casual dress for a bit of grocery shopping before the football game.



















The top half was all recently thrifted (minus the PS)-
Shirt, and sweater-LLB
Jacket- Winthrop & Wales tweed
PS-???, but I decided on a spring like motif. 
Trousers-Barbour cords

The sweater is showing quite red, it's much more of a saffron actually.

L-feld, thanks for the link.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday.


----------



## Trad-ish

Flairball said:


> Today's humble offering. A little casual dress for a bit of grocery shopping before the football game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top half was all recently thrifted (minus the PS)-
> Shirt, and sweater-LLB
> Jacket- Winthrop & Wales tweed
> PS-???, but I decided on a spring like motif.
> Trousers-Barbour cords
> 
> The sweater is showing quite red, it's much more of a saffron actually.
> 
> L-feld, thanks for the link.


Damn, flairball, where do you grocery shop?! gotta go there!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Just found two Talbott ties in my dad's closet. Gifted to him by a client and never worn for probably 20 years. This particular tie is the Shropshire Light Infantry. Also pictured: J Crew fair isle socks, chocolate polo cords, new swank tie bar, Brooks oxford, thrifted tweed jacket.


----------



## Joey Kendrick

Popinjay, I'm digging those socks. What shoes did you end up wearing with them?
Is the herringbone on your jacket truly the taupe/brown shade like it appears in the photos? I've never had luck finding anything close to that thrifting: just about all the herringbone I run into is the black and white/gray kind.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Finally, a collar with buttons. Not a nice one, mind.










Tan wingtips, brown cords.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Joey Kendrick said:


> Popinjay, I'm digging those socks. What shoes did you end up wearing with them?
> Is the herringbone on your jacket truly the taupe/brown shade like it appears in the photos? I've never had luck finding anything close to that thrifting: just about all the herringbone I run into is the black and white/gray kind.


Thanks! It's more like a black and creme to my eye. And the only time I left the house today was to run to the store to get milk, and I just threw on my weejuns.


----------



## Bernie Zack

stcolumba said:


> Sunday.
> View attachment 9746


Very nice bow tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, that is a very nice outfit, there is a comfortable casualness to it. Being able to thrift from your Dad's closet is a nice plus. I've bought several pairs of the J.Crew fair isle socks and love them - they, as they did for you, add a bit more pop to an outfit. I know I've mentioned it before, I love that jacket.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, that is a very nice outfit, there is a comfortable casualness to it. Being able to thrift from your Dad's closet is a nice plus. I've bought several pairs of the J.Crew fair isle socks and love them - they, as they did for you, add a bit more pop to an outfit. I know I've mentioned it before, I love that jacket.


Agree completely. I always admire Popinjay's rigs.

Now, I have to see if my local JCrew has some of those fair isle socks!


----------



## orange fury

"Bowl Game Spirit Day" at work, so going a bit more casual:







RL OCBD/socks
Tommy Hilfiger chinos
Bass Weejuns
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic
FCS Football National Championship ring (not remotely trad, but for the bowl game spirit day thing)


----------



## gamma68

Some pics from a family weekend holiday gathering:



Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer
Lands' End lambswool sweater vest (made in Scotland)
BB Gatsby OCBD
Cristalle Laurel wool bowtie
Polo wool trousers
Argyle socks by Gold Toe and burgandy Sebago loafers (not visible)

I was pretty pleased with how the bow tie turned out. It was a big hit with the fam.


----------



## orange fury

Gamma: love the bow tie and sweater. On the OCBD, is that a covered placket?


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Gamma: love the bow tie and sweater. On the OCBD, is that a covered placket?


Thanks, Mr. Fury! Not covered, just washed out in the photo. See the pic below from the BB website.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Some pics from a family weekend holiday gathering:
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer
> Lands' End lambswool sweater vest (made in Scotland)
> BB Gatsby OCBD
> Cristalle Laurel wool bowtie
> Polo wool trousers
> Argyle socks by Gold Toe and burgandy Sebago loafers (not visible)
> 
> I was pretty pleased with how the bow tie turned out. It was a big hit with the fam.


Pretty tie!!


----------



## stcolumba

Monday morning! I've had this bow tie since I was an undergrad which means it is older than most of the readers on this Forum.

Thanks,* Bernie Zack*, for your nice comment about yesterday's bow.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Gamma and FadingFast. Some more J. Crew socks for everybody and my new bordeaux knit from The Knottery. Also pictured: Corbin two button sack, LE oxford, thrifted Knapp pebble grain Longwings, thrifted grey chinos.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Lazy monday*

Finally home

All Brooks, except for the Timex watch. Happy New Year!


----------



## orange fury

Between stcolumba and gamma, I'm regretting my decision to not wear a bow tie today. Guess I know what I'm wearing tomorrow lol


----------



## Flairball

I think this might be a little more contemporary than what I usually wear.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 
Everything from the waist up is very nice. I particularly like the pop added by that marvelous pocket square. The trousers....I'm not so sure. On my monitor they appear to be either brown or perhaps of a purple hue. Were it me, I would pair medium grey or charcoal trousers with that rig. In any event, a nice result.


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Everything from the waist up is very nice. I particularly like the pop added by that marvelous pocket square. The trousers....I'm not so sure. On my monitor they appear to be either brown or perhaps of a purple hue. Were it me, I would pair medium grey or charcoal trousers with that rig. In any event, a nice result.


I thought about my grey wool trousers, but decided to go with these. They are "cranberry". A little tough to pair up with anything, but I'm still working on it. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Flairball, I for one favour the occasional (toned down) plum, cranberry or similar tones with country-ish gear. Others might call me a heretic, but I like the way your outfit works with them. Your PS, on the other hand, seems a little ****** and light in the shade of blue for the rig. Your outfits generally strike me as ideal for silk knit pocket squares, though this is merely a humble suggestion.


----------



## Takai

Decided to have some fun today




Jacket: Magee
Shirt: T Pink Traveler
Tie: Holland and Sherry
Pants: St. Croix
Belt: J McLaughlin
Socks: Etro
Shoes: J&M Hyde Park
PS: N/A


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## drlivingston

I don't comment much on this thread, but I have to give mad props to Youthful R. That is an awesome combo! That jacket is stunning in its simplicity.


----------



## loarbmhs

Looks great. You manage to juggle lots of color with aplomb. One small suggestion: Your jacket sleeves are too long--need to be shortened to show 1/2" of shirt cuff. Good luck!


Takai said:


> Decided to have some fun today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Magee
> Shirt: T Pink Traveler
> Tie: Holland and Sherry
> Pants: St. Croix
> Belt: J McLaughlin
> Socks: Etro
> Shoes: J&M Hyde Park
> PS: N/A


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

I'd appreciate your thoughts on the suit/shirt combo. Specifically, is the scale of the two stripes too close?

Suit, English American
Shirt, Indvidualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Monday morning! I've had this bow tie since I was an undergrad which means it is older than most of the readers on this Forum.
> 
> Very nice, Stc. Is the bow tie a woven dot? It appears to be, at least to me. If so, how do you manage to avoid the dreaded fraying at the edges?


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Just found two Talbott ties in my dad's closet. Gifted to him by a client and never worn for probably 20 years. This particular tie is the Shropshire Light Infantry. Also pictured: J Crew fair isle socks, chocolate polo cords, new swank tie bar, Brooks oxford, thrifted tweed jacket.


Very nice look


----------



## stcolumba

drlivingston said:


> I don't comment much on this thread, but I have to give mad props to Youthful R. That is an awesome combo! That jacket is stunning in its simplicity.


Amen, to this! :icon_smile:


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts on the suit/shirt combo. Specifically, is the scale of the two stripes too close?
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Indvidualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE McAllister


To my eye, the stripes are too similar. If the stripes on the coat were wide and more chalky, this shirt would work better. Just my opinion. For the record, I admire, greatly, stripes on stripes.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monday morning! I've had this bow tie since I was an undergrad which means it is older than most of the readers on this Forum.
> 
> Very nice, Stc. Is the bow tie a woven dot? It appears to be, at least to me. If so, how do you manage to avoid the dreaded fraying at the edges?
> 
> 
> 
> Over the....decades!....there has been very little fraying on the edges. Occasionally, a some fuzz comes to the fore. I've used a lint brush to clean it up.
Click to expand...


----------



## Danny

I think I am going here tomorrow night for NYE dinner with some friends, looking forward to it!



L-feld said:


> Www.cornerbyob.com
> 
> If you ever happen to be in Baltimore and you're in the mood for exotic meats. Most of what they serve is wild caught, but it depends on the season. When it's available, they make a mean squab. Last night, they had a special of Chesapeake bay scallops with duck livers that was just phenomenal.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> To my eye, the stripes are too similar. If the stripes on the coat were wide and more chalky, this shirt would work better. Just my opinion. For the record, I admire, greatly, stripes on stripes.


Thanks for your input. After I put it on yesterday, I began to think they were too close but wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> FiscalDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Over the....decades!....there has been very little fraying on the edges. Occasionally, a some fuzz comes to the fore. I've used a lint brush to clean it up.
> 
> 
> 
> I have a woven dot in burgundy that has the same problem around the edges. I'll have to give the lint brush a try
> Thanks for the tip.
Click to expand...


----------



## loarbmhs

Yes, absolutely, the scale of the stripes on the shirt and suit are too close. In fact, they're practically identical. Per Flusser (and I agree) when you're attempting to coordinate three patterns, with two of them the same and one different (which is what you're doing) make sure: a) the two that are the same (in your case the stripes) are in a DIFFERENT scale to one another and b) the odd pattern (in your case the tie's) complements well with both. Hate to be so adamant, but never wear that shirt with that suit again.



FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> I'd appreciate your thoughts on the suit/shirt combo. Specifically, is the scale of the two stripes too close?
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Indvidualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, Lands End
> Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## L-feld

Danny said:


> I think I am going here tomorrow night for NYE dinner with some friends, looking forward to it!


Enjoy! If you're feeling particularly adventurous, tonight would be a particularly good night to do the "surrender to the chef" option.


----------



## orange fury

Day 2 of bowl game spirit day at work, first time wearing this bow tie actually:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

drlivingston said:


> I don't comment much on this thread, but I have to give mad props to Youthful R. That is an awesome combo! That jacket is stunning in its simplicity.





stcolumba said:


> Amen, to this! :icon_smile:


Thanks very much. Simple is good, in my book.

FiscalDean, not to pile on, but I am afraid the two patterns are a little too similar.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today*

What do you guys think? All brooks, except for the vintage sack sport coat from F.R.Tripler & Co.


----------



## Takai

Jacket-BB
Shirt-Mondo di Marco
Tie-Roos Bros
Pants-Zanella
Boots-Frye
Belt- ST Dupont
Watch-Anker


----------



## Tilton

I assume those Frye boots are ropers. Western boots look a lot better with no cuff (and that's about the only time I don't wear cuffs). Also, pants look pretty long.


----------



## gamma68

Influenced by Youthful-RR, I thought it would be a _great _idea to pull out the ascot for NYE festivities tonight...

I opted for a white linen pocket square to keep the rest of the rig simple.

Harper silk ascot (made in Italy)
BB red university stripe OCBD
BB Madison fit 3/2 blazer
JCrew linen pocket square
Polo gray flannel trousers
BB argyle socks
Burgandy J&M Aristocraft (made in USA)

I resolve in 2014 to find a way to take better photos for the WAYWT thread...


----------



## Flairball

Here is my day time rig, today. Out in the country on a cold, but beautiful day with the dog.

Fleece lined tattersall sure does keep the warmth in.









She's a bit ran out because I kept her going. She loves it.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Flairball

Submission number two.

The wife and I are off to a Hogmanay dinner at The Haven. https://thehavenjp.com/


----------



## Pappa

Takai said:


> Jacket-BB
> Shirt-Mondo di Marco
> Tie-Roos Bros
> Pants-Zanella
> Boots-Frye
> Belt- ST Dupont
> Watch-Anker


Very nice!! BTW, the floor tile is in my kitchen.


----------



## TJN

Back from school, back to work.


----------



## orange fury

New Years Eve party with a few friends tonight:


JCP J Ferrar velvet jacket
RL OCBD
Tommy Hilfiger bow tie/chinos
Kent Wang pocket square


----------



## ThePopinjay

orange fury said:


> New Years Eve party with a few friends tonight:
> 
> JCP J Ferrar velvet jacket
> RL OCBD
> Tommy Hilfiger bow tie/chinos
> Kent Wang pocket square


Wow that's a great New Years Eve outfit. Very cool.


----------



## Jovan

Happy New Year!

Technically violating two sacrosanct rules in not wearing a waist covering and using cap toe calf shoes in place of plain toe patents. Three if you count a shirt without a pleated front or bib.


----------



## Spin Evans

Jovan: I endeavored to dress up for last New Year's, even though all I was doing was drinking out of a paper cup in a Microtel. The closest I came was a french cuff shirt, satin bow tie, and a pair of boxers. So, though my opinion isn't worth a whole lot, I think your tuxedo is spectacular. 

Such beautiful Black Tie outfits this year! Twenty-fourteen is shaping up to be a stylish year indeed.


----------



## FiscalDean

never wear that shirt with that suit again.[/QUOTE]

duly noted, thanks for your input


----------



## FiscalDean

FiscalDean, not to pile on, but I am afraid the two patterns are a little too similar.[/QUOTE]
Thank you, Youthful Repp-robate. I hardly consider your comments to be piling on and I do appreciate the input.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Lands End
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## stcolumba

Happy New Years!

Mostly a Brooks Bros day.


----------



## eagle2250

^^stcolumbia:
I swear, you should be a poster boy for the Trad forum...an absolutely perfect look! and a Happy New Year's to you and your's....and all others hanging out in these parts.


----------



## Fading Fast

Prep Titus: Well done and great jacket. I'd love to see a close up of the jacket to better appreciate the texture and color mixture. When Tripler was in business, it was great to stroll from J.Press, to BB, to Tripler all in a couple of blocks on Madison Avenue.

Takai: That tie has an awesome sixties vibe.

TJN: All great outfits, but the second one is outstandingly IVY: Club collar (on what looks to be a university stripe shirt), cable knit cricket sweater and herringbone jacket - fantastic. Whose shirt is that, my guess would be Ralph Lauren?

Jovan: The pictures are a bit to close to fully appreciate the tuxedo, but you are rocking a great James Bond look in that first shot.


----------



## ThePopinjay

New jacket, inspired by OCBD


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay - awesome jacket (enjoy it) and great fit for thrifting.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay - awesome jacket (enjoy it) and great fit for thrifting.


Thanks! It'll be even better when I find a dry cleaner to roll that lapel back into shape. I don't trust any of the cleaners around here though, so that'll have to wait till I go back to school.


----------



## Orgetorix

Last night: vintage (made in 1940) tux, thanks to tennesseean_87! It needs a little adjustment in the sleeves and hips, but fit well enough to wear to a NYE gathering with some friends. 

Happy New Year!


----------



## Joey Kendrick

I'm really digging that tux, man! What a cool piece.


----------



## Reuben

Brooks shirt, Alan Paine sweater vest, Co-op knit tie, Peter Millar British khaki chinos, J. Crew socks and Brooks shoes:


----------



## Walter Denton

*A Red Sweater Day*

Braemar Shetland - Red flecked with Navy








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## stcolumba

TJN said:


> Back from school, back to work.


Brother *TJN* must be the best dressed employee in the entire Brooks Brothers empire.

Out of all my many (too many???) bow ties, his "Ivy Inspired" ties are among my favorites.


----------



## camcravat

_*A very nice look. Great combination.*_


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> Brother *TJN* must be the best dressed employee in the entire Brooks Brothers empire.
> 
> Out of all my many (too many???) bow ties, his "Ivy Inspired" ties are among my favorites.


I picked one up from him a while back. Excellent quality workmanship, excellent material, beautiful colors, but just a touch too small and narrow for my 17.5" neck. Ended up passing it on to a friend of mine.


----------



## Orgetorix

For a wedding today. Southwick sack, BBGF shirt, Robert Talbott BOC tie, Faconnable square, J&M shoes.


----------



## VaBeach

Nice rig, very nice.



Orgetorix said:


> For a wedding today. Southwick sack, BBGF shirt, Robert Talbott BOC tie, Faconnable square, J&M shoes.


----------



## MaxBuck

There's something about a Robert Talbott tie. Great look, Orgetorix,


----------



## loarbmhs

You're partially right. You just broke _two_ rules, not three. The shirt without a pleated front or bib is perfectly appropriate.



Jovan said:


> Happy New Year!
> 
> Technically violating two sacrosanct rules in not wearing a waist covering and using cap toe calf shoes in place of plain toe patents. Three if you count a shirt without a pleated front or bib.


----------



## Jovan

Spin Evans said:


> Jovan: I endeavored to dress up for last New Year's, even though all I was doing was drinking out of a paper cup in a Microtel. The closest I came was a french cuff shirt, satin bow tie, and a pair of boxers. So, though my opinion isn't worth a whole lot, I think your tuxedo is spectacular.
> 
> Such beautiful Black Tie outfits this year! Twenty-fourteen is shaping up to be a stylish year indeed.





Fading Fast said:


> Jovan: The pictures are a bit to close to fully appreciate the tuxedo, but you are rocking a great James Bond look in that first shot.





loarbmhs said:


> You're partially right. You just broke _two_ rules, not three. The shirt without a pleated front or bib is perfectly appropriate.


Thanks for the comments everyone. Unfortunately we were too late to get full body shots... work kept me late and they were already burnt out from taking pictures of other people by the time we arrived.


----------



## orange fury




----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## PrepTitus

*Today*

Sorry for the bad lighting. All Brooks, except for the sack blazer from Eljo's - a traditional clothiers at UVA.

Thank you for your kind words, *Fading Fast*.

Man! I envy your sport coat, *ThePopinjay*.I have been looking for a good fitting one for ages.


----------



## orange fury

Popinjay- love the tie. I kind of feel like you and I are going to end up wearing the exact same rig one of these days lol.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Agreed, except I don't have any nice watches yet! I do happen to have those exact socks though haha. I love that knit tie of yours, too skinny for me, but it looks great on you!


----------



## stcolumba

From New Year's Eve

Old, Polo, blackwatch bow tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Winter time.

STC - Most excellent bow tie!


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> From New Year's Eve
> 
> Old, Polo, blackwatch bow tie


Very nice look. I'm envious of everyone who had an opportunity to go formal for new years eve. Not too many opportunities in the great northwoods of WI.


----------



## FiscalDean

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualizede Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Byron

I'd appreciate input on the shirt / tie combination.


----------



## VaBeach

Some might say you have too much pattern going on - not me, I like it.



FiscalDean said:


> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Individualizede Shirt Co.
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Byron
> 
> I'd appreciate input on the shirt / tie combination.


----------



## mhardy

*ThePopinjay* - I love the tweed jacket. Please provide details.


----------



## Tilton

ThePopinjay said:


> New jacket, inspired by OCBD


Something about the tie + jacket is very used car salesman. Maybe try a white on navy or maroon pindot tie.


----------



## Reuben

Tilton said:


> Something about the tie + jacket is very used car salesman. Maybe try a white on navy or maroon pindot tie.



Agreed. I think it might be that they match a touch too well and that it's a fairly bold jacket and a fairly bold tie. A slightly quieter tie might work better, smaller pattern and fewer colors. Also interesting to see a jacket from Buckhead all the way out there.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tilton said:


> Something about the tie + jacket is very used car salesman. Maybe try a white on navy or maroon pindot tie.


Thanks for the suggestion, agreed that the tie wasn't a success, but the first pairing with a jacket sometimes isn't. My next wearing it'll be matched with a blue ocbd and Burgundy or Navy knit, which I think will work much better.



mhardy said:


> *ThePopinjay* - I love the tweed jacket. Please provide details.


 Thanks! Did you mean my latest wiwt or my blue+red striped herringbone above?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> Agreed. I think it might be that they match a touch too well and that it's a fairly bold jacket and a fairly bold tie. A slightly quieter tie might work better, smaller pattern and fewer colors. Also interesting to see a jacket from Buckhead all the way out there.


Thanks, and it is interesting. The funny thing is my tailor's brother lived there and bought all of his clothes from the stag shop. Small world.


----------



## orange fury

Ditched the jacket and tie for some wine with friends:


----------



## Tilton

I've been meaning to ask... what year did you win the super bowl?

All kidding aside, I have the same Izod tennis sweater. Not a huge fan of the logo, but, hey, hard to beat the price.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> I've been meaning to ask... what year did you win the super bowl?
> 
> All kidding aside, I have the same Izod tennis sweater. Not a huge fan of the logo, but, hey, hard to beat the price.


Lol, the gold ring in most of my pics is my college class ring, the blingy ring from earlier in the week is a 2011 FCS National Championship ring. Long story short, I was on a board for my alma mater when our football team went to the national championship, and the board members were given permission by the NCAA to purchase championship rings. Way too bulky and gaudy to be worn regularly, but kind of cool to wear for university events, football games, etc.

And no, not real diamonds. I'm not that much of a big timer lol:



With the sweater, I love the tennis sweater style, but I could only find a few and they were all well over $100. I don't wear it all that often, but it is neat from time to time


----------



## loarbmhs

Part of the problem is that the stripes in the tie and the stripes in the jacket are roughly the same "strength," violating one of Flusser's cardinal principles. He says, and I agree, that if you're wearing two of more of the same pattern, they should be in different scales to one another. Said more simply, you could still wear a striped tie with the jacket, but the stripes should be thinner.



Tilton said:


> Something about the tie + jacket is very used car salesman. Maybe try a white on navy or maroon pindot tie.


----------



## Tilton

loarbmhs said:


> Part of the problem is that the stripes in the tie and the stripes in the jacket are roughly the same "strength," violating one of Flusser's cardinal principles. He says, and I agree, that if you're wearing two of more of the same pattern, they should be in different scales to one another. Said more simply, you could still wear a striped tie with the jacket, but the stripes should be thinner.


Half of my point was that the tie or jacket would border on used car salesman even when taken independently. Both are very firmly planted in a fairly narrow period of time due to color schemes and patterns.

But, thanks for spelling that rule out for me, I haven't heard that one and I wasn't sure where you were going until the end. BTW, related, who's Flosser?

Also, why I suggested a pindot tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

Tilton said:


> Something about the tie + jacket is very used car salesman. Maybe try a white on navy or maroon pindot tie.


Wouldn't there be too much contrast in terms of levels of formality? I think of a pindot as a very formal tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

But, thanks for spelling that rule out for me, I haven't heard that one and I wasn't sure where you were going until the end. BTW, related, who's Flosser? 

I'm thinking that must be a typo. Probably referencing Alan Flusser. FWIW, Flusser is a menswear designer / author known for three fairly well known books, "Making the Man", "Clothes and the Man" and "Dressing the Man". All these books offered fairly solid information on dressing appropriately. Now he's probably better known for ignoring the advise in his books.


----------



## orange fury

Kinda boring, but it's cold:


----------



## stcolumba

It is brutal outside. Every bit of wool helps!
Bow tie is by Paul Stuart.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Kinda boring, but it's cold:


The way a sweater ought to look--comfortable and casual. I just don't get the current fad for wearing an uber small, tight sweater with the belt buckle showing. People who sport such a look need to take a lesson from Brother *Orange.*


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Individualizede Shirt Co.
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Byron
> 
> I'd appreciate input on the shirt / tie combination.


This is OK. But, in my humble opinion, a solid blue shirt would make that tie really "pop" and would strengthen the overall look. Nice looking tie!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today.


----------



## loarbmhs

Alan Flusser is one of the all-time style mavens. He's the one who dressed Michael Douglas in Wall Street, and has written several go-to books on men's style.



Tilton said:


> Half of my point was that the tie or jacket would border on used car salesman even when taken independently. Both are very firmly planted in a fairly narrow period of time due to color schemes and patterns.
> 
> But, thanks for spelling that rule out for me, I haven't heard that one and I wasn't sure where you were going until the end. BTW, related, who's Flosser?
> 
> Also, why I suggested a pindot tie.


----------



## L-feld

Good looking shoulders on that jacket, Popinjay!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tilton

loarbmhs said:


> Alan Flusser is one of the all-time style mavens. He's the one who dressed Michael Douglas in Wall Street, and has written several go-to books on men's style.


I see, a maven of style. So he's jewish? Or you're jewish? Or you're a fan of Malcolm Gladwell? Either way, interesting choice of words if none of the previous three questions are true.

I have seen Wall Street. Good Movie. Did he also dress Sharia Lebouf in that movie?

I just googled Alan Flosser - interesting results. So, would we consider _him_ stylish or would it be more accurate to call him knowledgable on fashion, even if he chooses not to dress that way himself? Also, this is the trad form - Flosser doesn't seem particularly trad. Did he become more interested in being fashion-forward lately?









Ripped jeans, black pinstriped suit jacket, black tie.

Cool jacket, weird shorts, and what the heck are on his feet? Those shoes and socks don't strike me as the moves of an actual fashionable person.









Upon close inspection, I don't think he wearing yellow socks here - I think that is his shiny, hairless, leg. Now, he may have diabetes, so I don't mean to make fun of his taught, hairless, yellowed skin, but I would have worn socks. Is it trad, or fashionable (in a way that is acceptable in the real world and no Thom Browne's runway dreams) to not wear socks with a suit? I would have said "no" but you have me second-guessing.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I have read all of Flusser's books and can say I really don't care for what I read as an uppity attitude and the way he doles out all of his 'rules', I just don't care for it. Especially when you look at the pictures above and see the way he dresses, I think he lacks taste, he doesn't look good himself. And I don't want to read books of rules from somebody who can't dress themselves in a respectable manner. That being said, a lot of the information in his book I found to be common sense.


----------



## MaxBuck

ThePopinjay said:


> New jacket, inspired by OCBD





Tilton said:


> Something about the tie + jacket is very used car salesman.


Used Jaguars, maybe, as in 1963 E-type.

I agree the look doesn't quite work, though.


----------



## PrepTitus

ThePopinjay said:


> Today.


What a beautiful jacket!


----------



## PrepTitus

My attempt with knit tie today. Does it work?
All brooks, except for the knit tie from j crew


----------



## Billax

Tilton said:


> I see, a maven of style. So he's jewish? Or you're jewish? Or you're a fan of Malcolm Gladwell? Either way, interesting choice of words if none of the previous three questions are true.
> 
> I have seen Wall Street. Good Movie. Did he also dress Sharia Lebouf in that movie?
> 
> I just googled Alan Flosser - interesting results. So, would we consider _him_ stylish or would it be more accurate to call him knowledgable on fashion, even if he chooses not to dress that way himself? Also, this is the trad form - Flosser doesn't seem particularly trad. Did he become more interested in being fashion-forward lately?
> 
> Ripped jeans, black pinstriped suit jacket, black tie.
> 
> Cool jacket, weird shorts, and what the heck are on his feet? Those shoes and socks don't strike me as the moves of an actual fashionable person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Upon close inspection, I don't think he wearing yellow socks here - I think that is his shiny, hairless, leg. Now, he may have diabetes, so I don't mean to make fun of his taught, hairless, yellowed skin, but I would have worn socks. Is it trad, or fashionable (in a way that is acceptable in the real world and no Thom Browne's runway dreams) to not wear socks with a suit? I would have said "no" but you have me second-guessing.


This is the most offensive post I've ever read on the Trad Forum. I am an infrequent poster here, but I believe I can spot a Gentlemen when I read one - _and the reverse_. Your call, Tilton, but my unsolicited advice would be to remove your post and issue an apology.


----------



## orange fury

PrepTitus said:


> My attempt with knit tie today. Does it work?
> All brooks, except for the knit tie from j crew


I like everything except the tie tucked in, but that's just me. I love that cardigan though, I wish I could pull them off but have yet to try one that doesn't fit me awkwardly


----------



## PrepTitus

orange fury said:


> I like everything except the tie tucked in, but that's just me. I love that cardigan though, I wish I could pull them off but have yet to try one that doesn't fit me awkwardly


Thank you for your kind words. The tie is kinda long for my frame so I tucked it in. I was sorta lazy to re-do the tie anyway. But I shall be more careful next time.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Preptitus, I love the look. Perfect casual. And I agree with Orange Fury, I have yet to try one that's not awkward on me. I love it on you though.


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> Cool jacket, weird shorts, and what the heck are on his feet? Those shoes and socks don't strike me as the moves of an actual fashionable person.


I thought the Madras Jacket and short shorts was one of your signature moves, Tilton. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mhardy

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, agreed that the tie wasn't a success, but the first pairing with a jacket sometimes isn't. My next wearing it'll be matched with a blue ocbd and Burgundy or Navy knit, which I think will work much better.
> 
> Thanks! Did you mean my latest wiwt or my blue+red striped herringbone above?


ThePopinjay, I was referring to the grey tweed herringbone with patch pockets you posted on Jan 2.


----------



## ThePopinjay

mhardy said:


> ThePopinjay, I was referring to the grey tweed herringbone with patch pockets you posted on Jan 2.


Well I don't know too much about it, it's says Peter's of Chagrin Falls on the inside and has a cool hunting dog and rifle motif lining, but doesn't have a maker or other tags anywhere on the inside. I found it at a local thrift store for only a few bucks, but it's really become one of my favorite jackets. Perfect for layering with a sweater underneath.


----------



## Steel Rim

Billax said:


> This is the most offensive post I've ever read on the Trad Forum. I am an infrequent poster here, but I believe I can spot a Gentlemen when I read one - _and the reverse_. Your call, Tilton, but my unsolicited advice would be to remove your post and issue an apology.


Here, here!


----------



## mjo_1

BB OCBD, Old LLB sweater, LE khakis, Alden chromexcel PTBs.


----------



## orange fury

mjo_1 said:


> BB OCBD, Old LLB sweater, LE khakis, Alden chromexcel PTBs.


THAT is an awesome norwegian! Very nice!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too cold for an outdoor pic.

PrepTitus - I like this rig. It looks timeless in that pic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


> Today.


I am still waiting to find the jacket that fits me like that.


----------



## ThePopinjay

oxford cloth button down said:


> I am still waiting to find the jacket that fits me like that.


Thanks, it's my trusty old southwick. I always think the pattern matching on this thing is insane. I've seen a lot of new Southwicks and they just don't compare to this thing.


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


> This is the most offensive post I've ever read on the Trad Forum. I am an infrequent poster here, but I believe I can spot a Gentlemen when I read one - _and the reverse_. Your call, Tilton, but my unsolicited advice would be to remove your post and issue an apology.


Oh, I've seen more offensive posts in the Trad Forum. Far more offensive. What really shocks me is Flusser's attire. I don't understand what he's trying to achieve. I'm just grateful that no one here sports rigs like that!


----------



## leisureclass

I love that PopinJay has jackets from trad shops in Chagrin Falls, birthplace and (maybe? sometimes?) home of the greatest living cartoonist in the world. Also, the idea that he (PJ) looks anything close to a car salesman is laughable, almost as laughable as those Flusser outfits. That said I agree with Billax, a highly valued elder statesman of the ivy look, please let's tone it down a little bit and not bring religion or (supposed) medical conditions into this thread.


----------



## ThePopinjay

leisureclass said:


> I love that PopinJay has jackets from trad shops in Chagrin Falls, birthplace and (maybe? sometimes?) home of the greatest living cartoonist in the world. Also, the idea that he (PJ) looks anything close to a car salesman is laughable, almost as laughable as those Flusser outfits. That said I agree with Billax, a highly valued elder statesman of the ivy look, please let's tone it down a little bit and not bring religion or (supposed) medical conditions into this thread.


Thank you, LC, that's very kind of you. And I agree, more or less the home of the greatest ever.


----------



## orange fury

leisureclass said:


> I love that PopinJay has jackets from trad shops in Chagrin Falls, birthplace and (maybe? sometimes?)* home of the greatest living cartoonist in the world*. Also, the idea that he (PJ) looks anything close to a car salesman is laughable, almost as laughable as those Flusser outfits. That said I agree with Billax, a highly valued elder statesman of the ivy look, please let's tone it down a little bit and not bring religion or (supposed) medical conditions into this thread.


Bill Waterson?


----------



## drlivingston

orange fury said:


> Bill Waterson?


 Toss-up between Bill Watterson and Berkeley Breathed


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This thread got entertaining.

Some points:

1. I think anybody who grew up around New York has "maven" in their vocabulary. I can't speak for other parts of the world, but it's a pretty basic thing.
2. G. Bruce Boyer>Boehlke/Flusser/Roetzel (tie)>Molloy. No idea where Anton falls in there.*
- G. Bruce Boyer was nice to me in person once, but I hadn't read his book yet, so I didn't realize it was him. I've read it like three times since.
- Boyer also put together some of the FIT Ivy Style exhibit, which was like a master class on how to wear a pocket square.**
- Flusser _could_ dress himself well, he just _doesn't_. I've never minded his tone, but I've only read "Clothes & The Man," the best part of which is the pictures.
3. When you get that jacket right, Popinjay, it'll _sing._ Yellow oxford, black or blue knit tie? Maybe. Just spitballin'. I don't think you can do it with another stripe _anywhere._

*He _really_ hated one of my ties over on TOF, but I sort of expected that. Funnily enough, it was in a rig with a striped tweed.
**My visit to said exhibit was marred by the two girls in front of me who insisted on pronouncing "madras" like it was a French word.

EDIT: On the subject of jackets from trad shops with connections to great Americans, somebody sold a tweed on the exchange a while back from a little place in a large midwestern city (I think Cleveland) that went by the name of "Kilgore Trout," which was utterly mind-blowing.​


----------



## orange fury

drlivingston said:


> Toss-up between Bill Watterson and Berkeley Breathed


I was looking at the pictures in Calvin and Hobbes books before I even knew how to read (actually, that was how I ended up learning how to read), so I'm slightly biased lol (note my avatar).


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Too cold for an outdoor pic.
> 
> PrepTitus - I like this rig. It looks timeless in that pic.


OCBD: Really nice casual tossed-on-but-classic-IVY look.

Prep Titus: looks perfect - love the knit tie with the OCBD and cardigan, but as noted by others above, not a fan of tucking it in.


----------



## stcolumba

Scarf: "Howlin'" by Morrison (Scottish wool)
Everything else by LL Bean


----------



## ThePopinjay

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This thread got entertaining.
> 
> Some points:
> 
> 1. I think anybody who grew up around New York has "maven" in their vocabulary. I can't speak for other parts of the world, but it's a pretty basic thing.
> 2. G. Bruce Boyer>Boehlke/Flusser/Roetzel (tie)>Molloy. No idea where Anton falls in there.*
> - G. Bruce Boyer was nice to me in person once, but I hadn't read his book yet, so I didn't realize it was him. I've read it like three times since.
> - Boyer also put together some of the FIT Ivy Style exhibit, which was like a master class on how to wear a pocket square.**
> - Flusser _could_ dress himself well, he just _doesn't_. I've never minded his tone, but I've only read "Clothes & The Man," the best part of which is the pictures.
> 3. When you get that jacket right, Popinjay, it'll _sing._ Yellow oxford, black or blue knit tie? Maybe. Just spitballin'. I don't think you can do it with another stripe _anywhere._
> 
> *He _really_ hated one of my ties over on TOF, but I sort of expected that. Funnily enough, it was in a rig with a striped tweed.
> **My visit to said exhibit was marred by the two girls in front of me who insisted on pronouncing "madras" like it was a French word.
> 
> EDIT: On the subject of jackets from trad shops with connections to great Americans, somebody sold a tweed on the exchange a while back from a little place in a large midwestern city (I think Cleveland) that went by the name of "Kilgore Trout," which was utterly mind-blowing.​


Couldn't agree with you more. I have been on a real Bruce Boyer kick lately. Though I would rate Roetzel and Boehlke above Flusser. 
Pertaining to my striped tweed, yes, I also believe the jacket could work perfectly with a black knit (doesn't everything?). 
And yes, Kilgore Trout is still a store in Cleveland, though I don't know how 'trad' it is. Since I'm a fashion merchandising major I'll get emails regarding internships, etc. and that was how I came to learn of the store and it's name. Gotta admit though, kinda rolls off the tongue.


----------



## Jovan

Roetzel loses points for being deadset against the V-neck.


----------



## Takai

Met up with a friend last night for Pizza and Beer/Wine, and I couldnt really go full trad, so I decided to try out some new things. So, please pardon the...casualness of this outfit. Also pardon the purple/blue tint on the pants, they're really a dark grey





Jacket- BB Saxxon(Thrifted that morning)
Shirt- Panerai (Finally had an excuse to wear this)
Pants- Hiltl Linen/cotton
Socks- Etro
Shoes- AE Park Ave
Belt- ST Dupont
Scarf- Pendleton


----------



## Jovan

I'll forgive the casualness of the pieces, but please tuck in your shirt!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Lately it's almost as if they merged the Fashion Forum's thread with ours...


----------



## ThePopinjay

Going casual today.
Up top, lands end rugby and ocbd, invertere jacket.
Down below, thrifted wool pants, weejuns


----------



## Tilton

L-Feld: Oh, it is has happened, but not with those socks and shoes! Those jokers are what are ridiculous.

Billax: C'mon, guy, who should I apologize to and for what? I was just giving loarbmhs a hard time for trying to explain to me a basic rule in "more simple" terms, so I baited him on it and he bit. Maven is an American-English appropriation from Hebrew used mostly in/around Jewish communities and Malcolm Gladwell holds a lot of responsibility for putting the word into mainstream usage from his book The Tipping Point. Were you aware of that? Did you even understand the reference, or were you just immediately offended that I ask such a question without understanding even a little bit of why I asked? If you think that asking if someone is jewish and/or a reader of Malcolm Gladwell is offensive, you really need to check your PC-o-meter.


----------



## leisureclass

Yep, I meant Mr. Waterson. Also, YRR I would love to see a photo of that Kilgore Trout logo!


----------



## PrepTitus

*Bacon maple donut*

Waking up early today for some bacon maple donuts :aportnoy:

I already look forward to summer.

All brooks, except for the barbour, and j press belt. Thank you all for the kind words and suggestions.


----------



## PrepTitus

oxford cloth button down said:


> Too cold for an outdoor pic.
> 
> PrepTitus - I like this rig. It looks timeless in that pic.


Man! I can't wait one day I can pull off the shawl-collar-sweater-look. I still think I am too young for it.


----------



## Tilton

PrepTitus said:


> Man! I can't wait one day I can pull off the shawl-collar-sweater-look. I still think I am too young for it.


No you're not. Try it. It looks good on everyone who looks good in a sweater. You'll pull it off much better than you seem to think you will. Just aim for a non-cardigan sweater to start with.


----------



## stcolumba

PrepTitus said:


> Man! I can't wait one day I can pull off the shawl-collar-sweater-look. I still think I am too young for it.


On the campus of the University of Michigan, I've spotted many students sporting the shawl-collar. The younger one is, the better it looks. That does not bode well for me!


----------



## Fading Fast

I, too, have noticed that the younger men (20s / early 30s) are now wearing shawl collar sweaters on casual Fridays at work. The ones that I've seen wearing them are not trying to dress Trad or Ivy, but to them, they are just wearing the sweaters that are in the stores today. I don't think most of them have any sense of the sweater's sartorial history. But it does open the door up for those of us who want to wear them as OCBD did above. Also, while some cardigans - think Mr. Rogers or Bing Crosby - do have a "Dad sweater" look, like the shawl collar sweater, the younger generation has been wearing cardigans for a few years now, so I think the stigma against them is fading. 

N.B., very nice scarf stcolumba.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Vintage Bean sweater
LE Vest
501s
BB OCBD
Bean Signature Mocs


----------



## efdll

Tilton said:


> L-Feld: Oh, it is has happened, but not with those socks and shoes! Those jokers are what are ridiculous.
> 
> Billax: C'mon, guy, who should I apologize to and for what? I was just giving loarbmhs a hard time for trying to explain to me a basic rule in "more simple" terms, so I baited him on it and he bit. Maven is an American-English appropriation from Hebrew used mostly in/around Jewish communities and Malcolm Gladwell holds a lot of responsibility for putting the word into mainstream usage from his book The Tipping Point. Were you aware of that? Did you even understand the reference, or were you just immediately offended that I ask such a question without understanding even a little bit of why I asked? If you think that asking if someone is jewish and/or a reader of Malcolm Gladwell is offensive, you really need to check your PC-o-meter.


Maven entered the American vocabulary before Malcolm Gladwell. It's so common I don't see the point -- or the humor -- in its origins. Given that some folk find Gladwell truly obnoxious, perhaps asking if one reads him is more offensive than joking about religious or ethnic origins. Still, though I'm uncomfortable with political correctness, I can imagine one would never ask, even in jest, if the user of any of the countless Black American words that have enriched the language is, indeed, Black.
That said, this thread is wonderfully populated by sartorial mavens. So, sartorialize on!


----------



## leisureclass

Nice to see the Sox hat, and the beard. Great stuff Art and PT.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Scarf: "Howlin'" by Morrison (Scottish wool)
> Everything else by LL Bean


Nice rig! Was the scarf another acquisition during your recent Chicago trip?

I also really liked your NYE bowtie. You have a great collection!


----------



## mjo_1

Good looking sweater, Art!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Nice rig! Was the scarf another acquisition during your recent Chicago trip?
> 
> I also really liked your NYE bowtie. You have a great collection!


Yes, the scarf is from the Independence store on Oak Street in Chicago. I went there to look at the Oak Street boots which have received favorable reviews. I left the store, not with boots, but with a sweater and this scarf. I like this scarf for many reasons: it is soft, warm, and very long. It certainly is an eye-catcher!

As for that bow tie, I've had it for decades. One can never have enough bow ties. I've worn them my entire life. On Sunday, my father always wore a bow tie, and I guess it is "bred in the bone".


----------



## Andersdad

Takai said:


> Met up with a friend last night for Pizza and Beer/Wine, and I couldnt really go full trad, so I decided to try out some new things.


You can always go full trad, that is the beauty and simplicity of the look. OCBD, khakis and penny loafers. Throw on a sweater, tweed jacket, overcoat or scarf if the weather requires. You will rarely ever look too dressed up or too dressed down.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Glad to hear you're in fashion merchandising, Popinjay. Almost certainly a field where you'll do well. I think Boehlke's the most comprehensive, Roetzel the most broad, but Flusser's examples are really beautiful.

Leisureclass, I wish I'd remembered to save a picture when it was up.

So, here's me over-egging a striped tweed. I planned to wear a red paisley square and a camel coat, but the coat needed a press, so this came out, and then I grabbed a different square at the last minute.


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan said:


> I'll forgive the casualness of the pieces, but please tuck in your shirt!


Exactly. Please spare us such slovenly shots in the future.


----------



## Billax

Tilton said:


> L-Feld: Oh, it is has happened, but not with those socks and shoes! Those jokers are what are ridiculous.
> 
> Billax: C'mon, guy, who should I apologize to and for what? I was just giving loarbmhs a hard time for trying to explain to me a basic rule in "more simple" terms, so I baited him on it and he bit. Maven is an American-English appropriation from Hebrew used mostly in/around Jewish communities and Malcolm Gladwell holds a lot of responsibility for putting the word into mainstream usage from his book The Tipping Point. Were you aware of that? Did you even understand the reference, or were you just immediately offended that I ask such a question without understanding even a little bit of why I asked? If you think that asking if someone is jewish and/or a reader of Malcolm Gladwell is offensive, you really need to check your PC-o-meter.


Thank you for your response, Tilton. Your assertion about the use of the word "maven" as being "used mostly in/around Jewish communities" is not only wrong, it is hopelessly naive. There were at least hundreds of WASPS, regularly using "maven" in the worlds of finance and management consulting well before William Safire popularized the word. If you think the arriviste, Malcolm Gladwell popularized the word, well, your perspective and mine differ by decades!

I continue to believe you are no gentleman. That is unchanged. You may have all the last words you wish.


----------



## loarbmhs

Just to clarify, Monsieur Tilton, you weren't baiting me regarding a simple style question. Apparently, you were feigning lack of familiarity with a Alan Flusser, whose name you misspelled when you asked me about him. I took your post at face value--that you honestly didn't know who Flusser was. I was simply trying to be helpful by respectfully answering your question, which is what I thought this site is all about. If you believed you were being clever by suckering me into a response, the shame is all yours for thinking it's funny to waste everyone's time.



Tilton said:


> L-Feld: Oh, it is has happened, but not with those socks and shoes! Those jokers are what are ridiculous.
> 
> Billax: C'mon, guy, who should I apologize to and for what? I was just giving loarbmhs a hard time for trying to explain to me a basic rule in "more simple" terms, so I baited him on it and he bit. Maven is an American-English appropriation from Hebrew used mostly in/around Jewish communities and Malcolm Gladwell holds a lot of responsibility for putting the word into mainstream usage from his book The Tipping Point. Were you aware of that? Did you even understand the reference, or were you just immediately offended that I ask such a question without understanding even a little bit of why I asked? If you think that asking if someone is jewish and/or a reader of Malcolm Gladwell is offensive, you really need to check your PC-o-meter.


----------



## loarbmhs

I'm with Billax on this one. Your post sickens me.



Billax said:


> This is the most offensive post I've ever read on the Trad Forum. I am an infrequent poster here, but I believe I can spot a Gentlemen when I read one - _and the reverse_. Your call, Tilton, but my unsolicited advice would be to remove your post and issue an apology.


----------



## loarbmhs

Yes, it even looks like they matched the jetting on the pockets, which no one--except Anderson & Sheppard--does these days.



ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks, it's my trusty old southwick. I always think the pattern matching on this thing is insane. I've seen a lot of new Southwicks and they just don't compare to this thing.


----------



## FiscalDean

VaBeach said:


> Some might say you have too much pattern going on - not me, I like it.


Thank you VaBeach, I appreciate the input.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> This is OK. But, in my humble opinion, a solid blue shirt would make that tie really "pop" and would strengthen the overall look. Nice looking tie!
> 
> Thank you Stc, your comments are appreciated. The tie is woven and one that I'm going to have to try the lint remover on. I agree, a solid blue shirt would work well with this suit. I tend to wear a white, blue or cream shirt most of the time with this suit but thought I'd shake things up a bit.


----------



## Flairball

Today. Going for a walk in the wood with the dog, then in to town for lunch with the wife.


----------



## ThePopinjay

The striped tweed, BB OCBD, JPress black knit, JB (thrifted) khakis.

Thinking this jacket might work nicely with an emblematic tie as well.


----------



## RT-Bone

Cold, wet one today.

Three "B"s on top:
-BB OCBD
-Bean Norwegian
-Barbour Beaufort

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBuck

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ... here's me over-egging a striped tweed. I planned to wear a red paisley square and a camel coat, but the coat needed a press, so this came out, and then I grabbed a different square at the last minute.


"Over-egging;" I like that! And I agree; a solid knit tie would've been perfect here to my eye. Lovely coat and PS, though.


----------



## gamma68

Please excuse the low-level restaurant lighting



Vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweater (a popular item on the WAYWT thread lately)
Lands' End pink Hyde Park OCBD
BB tan corduroys, 8-Wale, Clark fit


----------



## TheJohan

Could as well post it here, my outfit from New Year:


----------



## stcolumba

Putting off the inevitable with another cuppa, I must get back outside and do more shoveling. I've been at it, off and on, since 5 a.m.
#maybeit'stimethatiboughtasnowblower

*Gamma*, you look warm and toasty in that Norwegian!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Putting off the inevitable with another cuppa, I must get back outside and do more shoveling. I've been at it, off and on, since 5 a.m.
> #maybeit'stimethatiboughtasnowblower
> 
> *Gamma*, you look warm and toasty in that Norwegian!


You look toasty yourself in that great-looking sweater, StC!

I'm heading out in a few minutes to clear some snow. I bought a used Toro for $35 this summer at an estate sale a few blocks from home. I installed a new primer bulb, spark plug and fuel filter, and it runs like a champ!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> You look toasty yourself in that great-looking sweater, StC!
> 
> I'm heading out in a few minutes to clear some snow. I bought a used Toro for $35 this summer at an estate sale a few blocks from home. I installed a new primer bulb, spark plug and fuel filter, and it runs like a champ!


You are too clever and resourceful! We have a long driveway and a lot of front sidewalk. It's good exercise. But, I'd rather be inside watching football.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> Putting off the inevitable with another cuppa, I must get back outside and do more shoveling. I've been at it, off and on, since 5 a.m.
> #maybeit'stimethatiboughtasnowblower


Along with certain, ahem, team affiliation considerations, yet another reason I will live no further north than I do. You get a lot more of the white stuff than we do, stcolumba, though we'll all be suffering below zero F for the next few days.

Good look, as usual.


----------



## Tiger

You look sharp even when shoveling snow, stcolumba - and when you're not performing hard labor, you are simply peerless!


----------



## Tilton

ThePopinjay said:


> The striped tweed, BB OCBD, JPress black knit, JB (thrifted) khakis.
> 
> Thinking this jacket might work nicely with an emblematic tie as well.


This works much better; I like the jacket here.


----------



## Reuben

ThePopinjay said:


> The striped tweed, BB OCBD, JPress black knit, JB (thrifted) khakis.
> 
> Thinking this jacket might work nicely with an emblematic tie as well.


You know, I've thrifted a navy double-breasted blazer with almost exactly those colors and that pattern of stripes. Definitely a spring/summer coat as opposed to a fall/winter one, but I'll be taking notes on how you wear this one.


----------



## orange fury

Church this morning:


Dropped about 30 degrees while we were in church, got home and put this on. Then I looked at this thread and realized I was being thoroughly unoriginal today lol:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, Maxbuck. I think the element that's least likely to be repeated is actually the shirt -- I'd wear this tie with this jacket, though with a different square (Popinjay, that means I second your suggestion of a emblematic for your coat).

Here's today's slightly more formal effort:










And some of the details (I've been told I'm oriented towards those):


----------



## PrepTitus

It's pretty cold here. So I ended up with the same rig like stcolumba


Candy-stripe OCBD and shaggy-dog sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

MaxBuck said:


> Along with certain, ahem, team affiliation considerations, yet another reason I will live no further north than I do. You get a lot more of the white stuff than we do, stcolumba, though we'll all be suffering below zero F for the next few days.
> 
> Good look, as usual.


:smile:


----------



## MaxBuck

I've noticed a penchant by many fellows here to avoid matching colors in their rigs, and to do so _in extremis._

I think a lot of you would be better served by not fearing "matchy-matchy" nearly so much as you do. I've seen a variety of combinations that are so unconnected from a color standpoint as to look entirely random -- which to me is not very attractive.

Just one man's perspective, which of course you're free to ignore.


----------



## Jovan

But I'd argue that _complimentary_ colours can work just as well as coordinating colours.

Coming from a man who is probably the most boring dresser here. Take what I say with a grain of salt.


----------



## Shaver

MaxBuck said:


> I've noticed a penchant by many fellows here to avoid matching colors in their rigs, and to do so _in extremis._
> 
> I think a lot of you would be better served by not fearing "matchy-matchy" nearly so much as you do. I've seen a variety of combinations that are so unconnected from a color standpoint as to look entirely random -- which to me is not very attractive.
> 
> Just one man's perspective, which of course you're free to ignore.


I agree wholeheartedly Max.

See my own expansion of this perspective on the 'Matchy Matchy Deathmatch' thread, to be found here: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?122422-Matchy-Matchy-Deathmatch


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks, Maxbuck. I think the element that's least likely to be repeated is actually the shirt -- I'd wear this tie with this jacket, though with a different square (Popinjay, that means I second your suggestion of a emblematic for your coat).
> 
> Here's today's slightly more formal effort:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some of the details (I've been told I'm oriented towards those):


YRR, looking good. That coat has some pretty good looking shoulders. Details please.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> But I'd argue that _complimentary_ colours can work just as well as coordinating colours.
> 
> Coming from a man who is probably the most boring dresser here. Take what I say with a grain of salt.


I beg to differ, I'm the most boring dresser here.


----------



## orange fury

At 20*F this morning in southeast Texas I was freezing, but then I saw the news reports out of the northern states (-40 wind chills, illegal to drive in Indianapolis because of the cold, etc), so I'm not going to complain about anything weather related.









Stafford (JCP) HT jacket
RL OCBD
BB wool tie
JAB overcoat
House of Bruar cashmere scarf
Stetson Saxon fedora

To everyone affected by this winter weather, stay safe up there.


----------



## Orgetorix

Yesterday, before the deep freeze set in. It's now 0 degrees and falling, so today I will be wearing as many layers as I can put on when I have to go out later. Thankfully I can work from home for most of the day.

Vintage '60s Varsity Towne 3-piece sack suit
BBGF shirt
Vintage BB tie
C&J Peal split-toes


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today. -5 degrees out.
-Thrifted navy rugby
-Gant tie
-Brooks Cords
-Thrifted tweed


----------



## Reuben

Orgetorix said:


> Yesterday, before the deep freeze set in. It's now 0 degrees and falling, so today I will be wearing as many layers as I can put on when I have to go out later. Thankfully I can work from home for most of the day.
> 
> Vintage '60s Varsity Towne 3-piece sack suit
> BBGF shirt
> Vintage BB tie
> C&J Peal split-toes


I love that suit, Orgetorix

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay

Also just got this in the mail, wore it out to get the paper so we can count it as WIWT. Very excited to get this Gloverall, and just in time for this blizzard.


----------



## Flairball

Warm and rainy here, today. The snow is melting away nicely. A casual offering, as I've nowhere special to go. A trip to the dry cleaners, and a walk with the dog, then its cleaning around the house.


----------



## PrepTitus

ThePopinjay said:


> Also just got this in the mail, wore it out to get the paper so we can count it as WIWT. Very excited to get this Gloverall, and just in time for this blizzard.


Oh snap! That duffle coat is beautiful on you, Popinjay.


----------



## PrepTitus

*monday*

Layer a little bit today. All brooks except for the unknown-brand sport coat.


----------



## stcolumba

Since yesterday, we received a 17 inch snowfall. Today, the wind chill is causing the temperature to drop down to -30 degrees.
This is no time to fool around!

Penfield Hoosac parka
Everything else is from good old LL Bean.


----------



## Fading Fast

Orgetorix: That is an insanely beautiful vintage suit. It is classic styling at its best as it doesn't look dated at all - just classic and timeless. On my addled monitor, it looks like you did an outstanding job of echoing the slight brown / orange background stripe of the suit in the tie. While the fit looks outstanding, it appears that the suit might need a pressing and, if the cleaner has real skill, a bringing back of a bit more natural role to that awesome 3/2 lapel - but that is a quibble about a gorgeous suit and outfit. Well done.

ThePopinjay: The Gloverall is fantastic and completes the outfit. The rugby over the university stripe shirt and rep tie with herringbone jacket seems to have stepped right out of a Ralph Lauren catalogue from when he was emphasizing layering - I liked the look then and I like it now. I think I'm jealous because I used to do that, but know I am now too old to pull the look off as it says college / youth (like you) not late-40s with greying temples (like me).


----------



## ThePopinjay

PrepTitus said:


> Layer a little bit today. All brooks except for the unknown-brand sport coat.


Thanks, Preptitus. I love that sportcoat. Very smart casual look.



Fading Fast said:


> ThePopinjay: The Gloverall is fantastic and completes the outfit. The rugby over the university stripe shirt and rep tie with herringbone jacket seems to have stepped right out of a Ralph Lauren catalogue from when he was emphasizing layering - I liked the look then and I like it now. I think I'm jealous because I used to do that, but know I am now too old to pull the look off as it says college / youth (like you) not late-40s with greying temples (like me).


Thanks Fading Fast, to say I look collegiate is definitely a very big compliment for me. This layered outfit is usually my go to when it gets chilly out.


----------



## Tiger

Tremendous ensemble, Orgetorix. The colors in the BB suit are nothing short of magnificent. How the heck can I purchase a plain suit ever again?


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> At 20*F this morning in southeast Texas I was freezing, but then I saw the news reports out of the northern states (-40 wind chills, illegal to drive in Indianapolis because of the cold, etc), so I'm not going to complain about anything weather related.
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford (JCP) HT jacket
> RL OCBD
> BB wool tie
> JAB overcoat
> House of Bruar cashmere scarf
> Stetson Saxon fedora
> 
> To everyone affected by this winter weather, stay safe up there.


Everything about this ensemble is splendid. But, it is the fedora that pushes it over the top. A great post, today!


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> At 20*F this morning in southeast Texas I was freezing, but then I saw the news reports out of the northern states (-40 wind chills, illegal to drive in Indianapolis because of the cold, etc), so I'm not going to complain about anything weather related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford (JCP) HT jacket
> RL OCBD
> BB wool tie
> JAB overcoat
> House of Bruar cashmere scarf
> Stetson Saxon fedora
> 
> To everyone affected by this winter weather, stay safe up there.


Very nice, a big well done sir. Really like the Stetson.


----------



## FiscalDean

PrepTitus said:


> Layer a little bit today. All brooks except for the unknown-brand sport coat.


Nice look.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9823
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since yesterday, we received a 17 inch snowfall. Today, the wind chill is causing the temperature to drop down to -30 degrees.
> This is no time to fool around!
> 
> Penfield Hoosac parka
> Everything else is from good old LL Bean.


Stc, you are certainly ready for winter and looking sharp as usual.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, JAB
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, JAB
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Rutland


This is a lovely, tasteful tie. It would also look fantastic with a grey suit--solid or with pinstripes. A versatile tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> This is a lovely, tasteful tie. It would also look fantastic with a grey suit--solid or with pinstripes. A versatile tie.


Thank you Stc. I'd have to agree, it does work with a variety of suits.


----------



## Orgetorix

Reuben said:


> I love that suit, Orgetorix





Fading Fast said:


> Orgetorix: That is an insanely beautiful vintage suit. It is classic styling at its best as it doesn't look dated at all - just classic and timeless. On my addled monitor, it looks like you did an outstanding job of echoing the slight brown / orange background stripe of the suit in the tie. While the fit looks outstanding, it appears that the suit might need a pressing and, if the cleaner has real skill, a bringing back of a bit more natural role to that awesome 3/2 lapel - but that is a quibble about a gorgeous suit and outfit. Well done.





Tiger said:


> Tremendous ensemble, Orgetorix. The colors in the BB suit are nothing short of magnificent. How the heck can I purchase a plain suit ever again?


Thanks, guys.

Here's today's attempt at handling 30-below-zero wind chills. Six layers on top, three on bottom.


----------



## TheJohan

Orgetorix said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> Here's today's attempt at handling 30-below-zero wind chills. Six layers on top, three on bottom.


Good that you are prepared!
Here in Sweden we haven't got snow yet except for one week in november but it melted away almost the next day. Today it's 12C, i'm starting to think we skipped winter and headed directly for spring, or autumn again.


----------



## stcolumba

At least, it stopped snowing. But the windchill is -35 degrees. This requires wearing wool over flannel. It is a good day to stay inside and sort out the sock drawer.

I love Org's get-up!


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for the kind words stcolumba and fiscaldean! Today has kind of been like a Monday on a Tuesday, so this was thrown together at the last minute this morning:





Stafford (JCP) jacket
RL shirt
Costume National knit
Paul Fredrick ps


----------



## ThePopinjay

-29 degrees and I will not be going outside for anything today.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Still pretty cold down in TN.
Shirt and Tie: BB
Blazer: Palm Beach
Pants and Vest: Unnamed

Popinjay: I've been meaning to say--your looks are classic and awesome.

Repp-Robate: Love those cufflinks.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> -29 degrees and I will not be going outside for anything today.


Nice elbow patches and a stalwart-looking shirt collar!


----------



## Flairball

Cold here again. Off to run some errands.














Sorry for the lousy pic quality.


----------



## MaxBuck

Man, that's a nice look. Great combination!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.

FiscalDean, the coat is my standby Cricketeer navy hopsack blazer.

Thanks, Colonel Ichabod. I like how you're wearing that sweater vest. I love it when somebody really rocks something I wouldn't know what to do with.

orange fury, if I may: when I'm getting dressed in a hurry, I tend to fall back on certain standby items. A plain white square is rarely wrong, especially when you're wearing any white anywhere else. Red and yellow is a tricky color scheme anyway, but adding the orange makes it even trickier.


----------



## ThePopinjay

STC, thank you!



Colonel Ichabod said:


> Popinjay: I've been meaning to say--your looks are classic and awesome.


Thank you very much, that's very kind. I love your look today, might be one of my favorites since joining this forum. That vest is great and the whole thing just looks really good together.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Thanks for the kind words, fellows! I've been wearing that vest a lot recently--it goes especially well with tweed. :{)


----------



## ThePopinjay

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Thanks for the kind words, fellows! I've been wearing that vest a lot recently--it goes especially well with tweed. :{)


I've seen similar vests at thrift store but never thought anything of them, but I think I might have to give it a try. I really like that.


----------



## Jovan

Colonel Ichabod's jaunty waistcoat is just the right pop of colour for that outfit.

Interviewed for some jobs today. One of my interviewers actually dressed in a suit and tie (dress code "business professional") with a TV folded pocket square. Made my breast pocket feel naked in comparison.

Black Lapel suit
Unknown vintage repp
Ledbury shirt and socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Colonel Ichabod's jaunty waistcoat is just the right pop of colour for that outfit.
> 
> Interviewed for some jobs today. One of my interviewers actually dressed in a suit and tie (dress code "business professional") with a TV folded pocket square. Made my breast pocket feel naked in comparison.
> 
> Black Lapel suit
> Unknown vintage repp
> Ledbury shirt and socks
> Allen Edmonds


Hope the interview went well. If your interview skills match your sartorial skills, I'm sure you nailed it. Good luck.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## FiscalDean

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Still pretty cold down in TN.
> Shirt and Tie: BB
> Blazer: Palm Beach
> Pants and Vest: Unnamed
> 
> Very nice look. I haven't seen a lot of Palm Beach goods but that looks pretty good in the shoulders and the lapel roll looks impressive.


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> Cold here again. Off to run some errands.
> 
> You must run errands in an exclusive area. Looking pretty sharp.


----------



## orange fury

Cool and rainy here today, and I didn't feel like ironing a shirt last night:





LLB shetland
PRL polo
Tonmy Hilfiger chinos
Hamilton Baxter watch
Not seen: Bass Weejuns and PRL socks


----------



## stcolumba

Grey, brown, blue, and white. I need to take this shirt and have the sleeves shortened. It is the only laundered white shirt that was available. 

I am sure that I have written this previously, but I very much like *Orange*'s grey Shetland crew neck.


----------



## Walter Denton

Shaggy Dog
Viyella
Orvis cords








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Flairball

Another cold one, today. Off to run a few errands and register for a language course.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Think I may have posted this before but it's one of my favorite combinations and my old standby when I don't know what to wear. 
Corbin two button sack, robert talbott tie, LL bean ocbd, Jos Banks khakis. 
Bean boots and the duffle when I took the dog for a walk this morning.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just a great page all around. I am in a temporary office which is awesome, but I have no pic place.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Walter Denton said:


> Shaggy Dog
> Viyella
> Orvis cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


The color of that shaggy dog looks great on you and awesome with the tan cords.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Still pretty cold down in TN.
> Shirt and Tie: BB
> Blazer: Palm Beach
> Pants and Vest: Unnamed
> 
> Popinjay: I've been meaning to say--your looks are classic and awesome.
> 
> Repp-Robate: Love those cufflinks.


Killer stuff.


----------



## Reuben

Today: Viyella sweater, BB buttondown, Talbott wool/silk emblematic featuring labs retrieving pheasants, PRL plaid pants, Peal for BB split-toe pebble-grain bluchers.



















Yesterday: Unknown blue uni-stripe OCBD (possibly Gitman?), Norse knit (?) nordic sweater, Peter Millar khakis, J. Crew socks, shell longwings:



















Are the socks and sweater too matchy-matchy? And has anyone heard of Norse Knit? Says it's 100% wool and hand-knit in Norway, and I'm pretty sure they mean hand-knit in a single piece. I can't find a single seam on this thing, and it fits me perfectly too.


----------



## Dr. D

Walter Denton said:


> Shaggy Dog
> Viyella
> Orvis cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Awesome sweater - is that this year's model in the color "coral"? I have an old similarly colored shaggy dog and find it looks great with khakis and especially dark brown cords.


----------



## Reuben

Walter Denton said:


> Shaggy Dog
> Viyella
> Orvis cords
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Fantastic job matching the texture of the sweater to the texture of your beard, it really pulls the look together.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Walter Denton

Thanks for the positive comments on the sweater, guys. 
OCBD - You have reminded me how great a pink OCBD looks with a gray Shetland. 
Dr. D - Yes, it's the Coral Shaggy Dog. I'll have to try it with brown cords. 
Reuben - Yes, my beard is usually pretty shaggy.


----------



## conductor

Reuben said:


>


Love the pants.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Grey, brown, blue, and white. I need to take this shirt and have the sleeves shortened. It is the only laundered white shirt that was available.
> 
> Very nice look, the brown tie is a bit unconventional but why not? It really looks nice and it's different. Kudos


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just a great page all around. I am in a temporary office which is awesome, but I have no pic place.


Simply well done, right down to the fraying cuffs. You pull off well what I try to do (but never do as well as you): wear classic in a way that look incredibly natural and comfortable, not studied. It looks like you just threw on what you had in your closet, without thinking much about it (okay, we all know that everyone on this page thinks about this stuff), but it all came together well because you intuitively have a feel for it. To summarize, yes we know you think about it, but your result looks casually well done not over thought. Bravo.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Ancient JAB
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Countess Mara before the brand became common in every department store
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## orange fury

Love your tie fiscaldean!









RL jacket/socks
Haggar pants
Ben Sherman shirt
Thetiebar.com tie
Kent Wang PS
Johnston and Murphy Meltons
Hamilton Baxter watch


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Is it bad that when people say "Dress Country," this is what I think of? 

Coat: Vintage "The Men's Shop Athens, TN"
Shirt: LE
Tie: Polo
Pants: No-name
Shoes: Stafford

Fiscal Dean: There's a lot of Palm Beach stuff down here. From what I can tell, it's now merged with Austin Reed. The shoulders on that blazer are some of the best I've had.
OCBD: I am envious of your sport coats.
Jovan: That tie is awesome.


----------



## stcolumba

Olive, red, blue, and gold. The tree and all the Christmas decor comes down on Sunday, Le baptême du seigneur--the end of Christmastide.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Color's a little hard to capture on the blazer.

J.Press Hunter Green Blazer
BB OCBD
Edgar of Scotland tie
Thrifted khakis


----------



## conductor

BB silk knit tie
Burberry shirt
Orvis cardigan
Floorsheim shoes

First day back after Christmas break, with three extra days due to the weather.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben, I truly appreciate your kind words. What you said is very much how I hope to appear: comfortable and appropriate.

Orange Fury - That looks great.

Conductor - I love the top half and the shoes. I might try contrasting trousers.

STC - I like it all, but the pocket square rocks!


----------



## Jovan

Conductor: In addition to OCBD's comments, I'm not certain about the Burberry-esque plaid on the shirt.

Colonel: Thank you! I don't know who made the tie, but TweedyDon sent it over with my last order from him. It had to be a good quality maker though.

OCBD: Nice getup. Is the belt from Eliza B.?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan - Thanks. The belt is from Eliza B and is the most worn surcingle that I own. I think that my next surcingle purchase will be maroon with an espresso gator tab.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> Conductor: In addition to OCBD's comments, I'm not certain about the Burberry-esque plaid on the shirt.
> 
> Colonel: Thank you! I don't know who made the tie, but TweedyDon sent it over with my last order from him. It had to be a good quality maker though.
> 
> OCBD: Nice getup. Is the belt from Eliza B.?


I think he indicated that the shirt was indeed Burberry, and not just a knockoff pattern. It can work, but it ain't so easy.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just a great page all around. I am in a temporary office which is awesome, but I have no pic place.


When I saw this, my first reaction was "Don't jump! You might tear the sweater!"


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Another window shot. I don't know how to take pics in this place. I am not really red like that. The lighting is weird. We are trying hard to stay up here instead of returning to our other office. I can see my house from here. I just wanted to brag about my commute 

STC - That is too funny. On Monday when we we moved up to this space because of construction we saw a guy on the roof of a 10 story building not too far away. It was like -6 degrees outside so we were confused. We were worried that he was about to jump, but it turned out he was just working. That man is dedicated!


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers cord jacket, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, Roosterknit tie, L. L. Bean cotton and wool shirt, Ralph Lauren Rugby pocket square and pants, and Nordstrom's saddle shoes......


----------



## FiscalDean

Way too many good looks on this page to comment on everyone individually. Simply outstanding.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, Vintage Norman Hilton, early to mid 80's 
Shirt, JAB
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave in merlot this time around.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers cord jacket, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, Roosterknit tie, L. L. Bean cotton and wool shirt, Ralph Lauren Rugby pocket square and pants, and Nordstrom's saddle shoes......


Roycru, very well done outfit. The shoes are a nice pop at the end (or bottom). Also, you support one of my theories about Fair Isles which is that because their patterns are unique, singular and quirky, the rules of matching with them don't apply. I have worn herringbone jackets, strip shirts, pattern ties with Fair Isle sweaters (not all at once) and it works because the Fair Isle is its own animal and for some sartorial quirk in the universe can exist next to other patterns of similar scale or "business" without clashing. In your outstanding outfit, your tattersall shirt looks great next to the Fair Isle despite the scale of the patterns being similar and both being busy: it just doesn't matter because the Fair Isle pattern is the universal donor of clothing - it works with almost anything.


----------



## orange fury

Much wrmer today than earlier in the week (pushing 70*F




PRL pima cotton sweater
work polo
Calvin Klein jeans
Hamilton Jazzmaster watch
not seen: PRL socks an Bass Weejuns


----------



## RT-Bone

Super casual in the office this Friday.

Top:
-BB uni stripe OCBD
-LE Canvas rugby

Bottom:
-Rugby chinos
-Fox River raggs
-LL Bean mocs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Much wrmer today than earlier in the week (pushing 70*F
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL pima cotton sweater
> work polo
> Calvin Klein jeans
> Hamilton Jazzmaster watch
> not seen: PRL socks an Bass Weejuns


OF, very nice looking outfit. However, three layers - T-shirt, polo and sweater (albeit cotton) with jeans seems a bit heavy for near 70 degree temps - but that's just me. Again, though, it all looks very nice.


----------



## Orgetorix

OCBD, do you normally take your pics with a self-timer? if so, try putting the camera on that bar that runs across the window at waist height, and step back a few steps into the room for the picture. You're getting a good bit of light coming in that window - right now, it's backlighting you and making your details dark, but you can use the light to your advantage. That's exactly what I often do.

Here's one of my usual photo spots. I'm standing 8-10 feet in front of the window, and the camera is resting on one of those horizontal divider bars that sticks out from the window about 4-5 inches.










And here's a view out my 22nd floor window:


----------



## Billax

RT-Bone said:


> Super casual in the office this Friday.
> 
> Top:
> -BB uni stripe OCBD
> -LE Canvas rugby
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby chinos
> -Fox River raggs
> -LL Bean mocs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice look, RT-Bone. Particularly liked seeing the Fox River Ragg wool socks. I wear heavy Wool Raggs all winter, and like the Fox River and Wigwam El Pine Raggs equally. They look great with your Bean mocs!


----------



## RT-Bone

Billax said:


> Nice look, RT-Bone. Particularly liked seeing the Fox River Ragg wool socks. I wear heavy Wool Raggs all winter, and like the Fox River and Wigwam El Pine Raggs equally. They look great with your Bean mocs!


Thanks, Billax. I love these socks. LE had them on sale not too long ago - haven't seen them carry them since, though.


----------



## Flairball

No where to go, nothing to do. That means I'll have to do a little thrifting, and sit in a cafe reading for a bit.



















It's a bit hard to tell, but there is a maroon colour in the PS that coordinates with the overcheck in the tattersall nicely.

Also, first voyage for my new lambs wool Orvis sweater.


----------



## svb

Some photos from my 13th Tahoe New Years; not strictly "trad" but about as close as I get these days:

Schott
H&M (scarf)
Naked & Famous
LL Bean boots









Nigel Cabourn
Epaulet
Naked & Famous
LL Bean


















SNS Herning
Epaulet
Naked & Famous
LL Bean


----------



## Patrick06790

My new favorite jacket, the Gamma (after the member who sold it to me). Nice and slouchy, big enough to wear with a sweater, tough enough to function as outerwear in the snow.

Also - BB ocbd, Hober tie, McGregor sweater, Lambourne moleskins, SmartWool socks, Peal Big Fat Bastards (with lug sole).

Also Santa on the Skids, Great Barrington, Mass., this morning.


----------



## Walter Denton

Orvis Aran on a cold rainy day in Winston-Salem







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ArtVandalay

Looking good, SVB. That fair isle is gorgeous.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Wore my favorite everything today, just for kicks. Favorite Brooks tie and old frayed OCBD, favorite Brooks khakis, favorite Southwick SC, and my favorite loafers (bass weejun tassels).


----------



## Jovan

Popinjay, everything else looks great but I'm afraid that level of fraying makes the shirt unsuitable for anything but yard work!


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Great sweater.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> Popinjay, everything else looks great but I'm afraid that level of fraying makes the shirt unsuitable for anything but yard work!


Thank you very much! And if I were any older and had a job to go to I might agree, but for a casual dinner with some friends from high school (as I'm doing tonight) or a walk across campus, I think it works just fine.


----------



## leisureclass

ThePopinjay said:


> Thank you very much! And if I were any older and had a job to go to I might agree, but for a casual dinner with some friends from high school (as I'm doing tonight) or a walk across campus, I think it works just fine.


Agree 100%


----------



## Jovan

I was always taught to keep my clothes in good repair and not wear things that were falling apart in public. There's only a certain point, IMO, where the "Trad" excuse can be used. On top of that, everything else is in good repair besides your shirt. It looks incongruous.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, looking like I'm still asleep

Flannel Blazer from Southwick
Pants, Vintage Corbin
Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
Socks, Macy
Shoes, AE Hamilton


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> My new favorite jacket, the Gamma (after the member who sold it to me). Nice and slouchy, big enough to wear with a sweater, tough enough to function as outerwear in the snow.
> 
> Also - BB ocbd, Hober tie, McGregor sweater, Lambourne moleskins, SmartWool socks, Peal Big Fat Bastards (with lug sole).
> 
> Also Santa on the Skids, Great Barrington, Mass., this morning.


Patrick: Kudos on the rig...quite nicely done, but what the hell did you do to Santa(!)? LOL.


----------



## stcolumba

In the spring, I will be spending several weeks in Quebec. In an effort to learn some French before I go, I thought I could teach myself by reading _la Bible de Jérusalem_ and comparing it with it's direct English translation, _The Jerusalem Bible_-the original version that was published in 1966.

To my surprise, when looking at the list of the principle collaborators of the translation, I saw the name, *J. R. R. Tolkien*! Who knew? It would be fascinating if a Tolkien expert could parse out the phrases that John Ronald Reuel wrote. Indeed, old J.R.R. knew how to wear tweed and wool right!

In the meantime: _Au commencement, Dieu créa le ciel et la terre._


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday, looking like I'm still asleep
> 
> Flannel Blazer from Southwick
> Pants, Vintage Corbin
> Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
> Socks, Macy
> Shoes, AE Hamilton


I love those socks!


----------



## efdll

The blazer and everything else are smashing. And I really like the relaxed pose. More like that please.


----------



## Roycru

Isn't it no fraying in Andy's Fashion Forum but fraying is OK in Andy's Trad Forum as explained by Lisa Birnbach in "True Prep"?


----------



## Anthony Charton

stcolumba- Tolkien was indeed a prominent linguist, though he mostly delved into Germanic tongues. Interesting he also translated, or helped translate, from Hebrew !



FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday, looking like I'm still asleep
> 
> Flannel Blazer from Southwick
> Pants, Vintage Corbin
> Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
> Socks, Macy
> Shoes, AE Hamilton


Great socks, FiscalDean, though the rest is on point as per usual.


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 9908


Great sweater. I've got my eye on a similar one, but with a v-neck, currently on sale at the local Orvis.

Good luck with the French. I decided a while back to study another foreign language. It was a toss up between German and French. The class schedule for the French class worked better for me, so I'll be starting class on Monday.


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple today.



















Barbour shirt and chinos
EB sweater
BB regimental striped socks, and plain toe oxfords down below.**

**I seldom shoe shoes in my pics because we generally don't wear shoes inside, changing into slippers in the front hallway.


----------



## orange fury

It's January 11th and 70*F in southeast texas. Weather, you're drunk, go home.





RL polo/golf shorts
Timex watch
Sperrys
Ray Ban tortoise shell Wayfarers


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^
Here's what I wore for my heatwave: 58 and _nasty._










It seems I should avoid wearing these trousers with this coat:


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> It seems I should avoid wearing these trousers with this coat:


Why? I think they work well together.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Org - Thanks for the tip. Nice view!

YRR - I like the combo.


----------



## Steel Rim

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday, looking like I'm still asleep
> 
> Flannel Blazer from Southwick
> Pants, Vintage Corbin
> Shirt, bestcustomshirt.com
> Socks, Macy
> Shoes, AE Hamilton


That's a great shirt. I believe you've posted a similar tattersall with an ecru background. I went to the site and cannot find your fabric. Any suggestions? Thx


----------



## stcolumba

Anthony Charton said:


> stcolumba- Tolkien was indeed a prominent linguist, though he mostly delved into Germanic tongues. Interesting he also translated, or helped translate, from Hebrew !
> 
> .


I am guessing that Tolkien's role in the making of The Jerusalem Bible was to take the English translation (done by others) from the Greek, Aramaic, and Hebrew and turn it into readable, literary English. Throughout the process, an eye was kept constantly on the French translation and prose.


----------



## Coffee Mug

stcolumba said:


> I am guessing that Tolkien's role in the making of The Jerusalem Bible was to take the English translation (done by others) from the Greek, Aramaic, and Hebrew and turn it into readable, literary English. Throughout the process, an eye was kept constantly on the French translation and prose.


His main contribution was a very good translation of the book of Jonah. My understanding is that other business prevented him from playing the larger role in the project that the editors originally envisioned.


----------



## stcolumba

Coffee Mug said:


> His main contribution was a very good translation of the book of Jonah. My understanding is that other business prevented him from playing the larger role in the project that the editors originally envisioned.


Good to know!


----------



## Roycru

Sitting outside earlier this evening at a friend's art gallery.

Chester Barrie for Carroll & Company jacket, Brooks Brothers shirt and tie, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, J. Peterman POW plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer socks, and AE Brogue Suede Strands....


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, very nice looking outfit. However, three layers - T-shirt, polo and sweater (albeit cotton) with jeans seems a bit heavy for near 70 degree temps - but that's just me. Again, though, it all looks very nice.


Just saw this, thank you! The sweater was only for inside the office because it's relatively cold next to my desk (lots of windows with apparently awful seals), as soon as I went outside it was polo/jeans


----------



## eagle2250

Roycru said:


> Sitting outside earlier this evening at a friend's art gallery.
> 
> Chester Barrie for Carroll & Company jacket, Brooks Brothers shirt and tie, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, J. Peterman POW plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer socks, and AE Brogue Suede Strands....


As always, classic and perfectly done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> I love those socks!


Thank you Stc. they are among my favorites. I only wish they were OTC but fortunately they do stay up fairly well.


----------



## FiscalDean

efdll said:


> The blazer and everything else are smashing. And I really like the relaxed pose. More like that please.


Thank you, the blazer is a favorite. It's hard to go wrong with a vintage Southwick.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


OCBD, great look, I really like that color combination.


----------



## FiscalDean

Great socks, FiscalDean, though the rest is on point as per usual.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, I appreciate the comments


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> Here's what I wore for my heatwave: 58 and _nasty._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I should avoid wearing these trousers with this coat:


Details please, I really like the coat and the shirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

Steel Rim said:


> That's a great shirt. I believe you've posted a similar tattersall with an ecru background. I went to the site and cannot find your fabric. Any
> 
> suggestions? Thx


The fabrics on the bestcustomshirt web site seem to rotate out relatively quickly. I've had the shirt for about 5 years. The ecru tattersall was puchased from Individualized Shirt Co. They don't have a website that sells shirts, they're sold strictly through dealers. You might check there website for a contact in your area.

I do have a blue tattersall from mytailor.com that is along the same lines. You might check their website also. They seem to have a more stable product line than bestcustomshirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> As always, classic and perfectly done! :thumbs-up:


+1, very nice indeed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FiscalDean said:


> Details please, I really like the coat and the shirt.


I need to get in the habit of including these in the OP. :icon_viking:

The coat is Harris tweed, from Christopher Hayes, probably around the mid-'80s. The shirt is a green label Lauren RL, which I bought because it the cloth is _identical_ to a J. Press shirt I have. The Press shirt has a BD collar and front placket, which I prefer.


----------



## ThePopinjay

https://postimage.org/

Moving back into my dorm today, so nothing too exciting.
Lands End OCBD, Lacoste Sweater, Timex watch with band from target, Dockers grey chinos.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed and wool for the last day of Christmastide- Le baptême du seigneur.

Harris Tweed coat
Brooks Bros shirt
Ferragamo (wool) tie
Brooks Bros trousers
AE Aberdeen
Old, old, old scarf


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Tweed and wool for the last day of Christmastide- Le baptême du seigneur.
> 
> Harris Tweed coat
> Brooks Bros shirt
> Ferragamo (wool) tie
> Brooks Bros trousers
> AE Aberdeen
> Old, old, old scarf


There's that great-looking Harris Tweed again! Great rig, as always. I also really like the trousers.


----------



## bdwells

Thrifted Andhurst


----------



## gamma68

Patrick06790 said:


> My new favorite jacket, the Gamma (after the member who sold it to me). Nice and slouchy, big enough to wear with a sweater, tough enough to function as outerwear in the snow.
> 
> Also - BB ocbd, Hober tie, McGregor sweater, Lambourne moleskins, SmartWool socks, Peal Big Fat Bastards (with lug sole).
> 
> Also Santa on the Skids, Great Barrington, Mass., this morning.


I'm very glad to see you're enjoying that Hughes, Hatcher & Suffrin jacket! Pleased I could pass it along to you.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Roycru, that's fantastic.

As I got dressed this morning, I was thinking about stripes on stripes. I'm starting to think they're the easiest pattern-on-pattern combination to get right. They either work (by varying the scale), or they _don't._ It's not like two neats/paisleys, where it's possible for a tie and square to almost work. There's no gray area.


















The inspiration for the second shot:


----------



## orange fury

It's now apparently spring in SE Texas, seeing as this is the fourth day in a row around 70*F:






RL jacket/shirt/socks
BB tie
Ken Wang ps
Hamilton watch
Not seen: Bass Weejuns


----------



## Flairball

Getting ready for my first day of class. Inspired by an earlier thread here to try a new combo with the cranberry cords. What do you think?



















Barbour tattersall w/ green overcheck
lovat green no name sweater
BB cranberry cords
three button Harris tweed
PS of unknown origin
cranberry & lt blue argyle socks believed to be BB
Brown plain toe oxfords


----------



## Doctor Damage

oxford cloth button down said:


>


This is great - you need to ditch the sweaters and sweatshirts and put on a jacket and tie more often.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Orgetorix said:


>


I have a pair with the dainite soles and they've become one of my favourite shoes. I will have get another pair.

I'm annoyed BB stopped offering the pebble grain with double leather sole, however.


----------



## Doctor Damage

ThePopinjay said:


> I have read all of Flusser's books and can say I really don't care for what I read as an uppity attitude and the way he doles out all of his 'rules', I just don't care for it. Especially when you look at the pictures above and see the way he dresses, I think he lacks taste, he doesn't look good himself. And I don't want to read books of rules from somebody who can't dress themselves in a respectable manner. That being said, a lot of the information in his book I found to be common sense.


He's become tiresome to me - I mean, these clown outfits? wtf? Anyway, his 1980s Clothes and the Man book is quite good, and his two follow-ups are also worth owning, even if his writing gradually became more flamboyant and "insider".


Youthful Repp-robate said:


> G. Bruce Boyer was nice to me in person once, but I hadn't read his book yet, so I didn't realize it was him. I've read it like three times since.


Boyer had a couple of excellent books in the 1980s... I can't remember the titles even though I have them. I recommend finding copies. They're far better than anything he's written recently.


----------



## Doctor Damage

Orgetorix said:


> Last night: vintage (made in 1940) tux, thanks to tennesseean_87! It needs a little adjustment in the sleeves and hips, but fit well enough to wear to a NYE gathering with some friends.
> 
> Happy New Year!


This is awesome - it has none of the blandness of modern tuxes! The fit seems fine to me, besides you're just going to get champagne and lipstick on it anyway, right?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Doctor Damage said:


> He's become tiresome to me - I mean, these clown outfits? wtf? Anyway, his 1980s Clothes and the Man book is quite good, and his two follow-ups are also worth owning, even if his writing gradually became more flamboyant and "insider".
> 
> Boyer had a couple of excellent books in the 1980s... I can't remember the titles even though I have them. I recommend finding copies. They're far better than anything he's written recently.


The book of Boyer's I've read is _Elegance, _from around '85. I like his columns on the Cigar Aficionado website archive, though some of his newer short pieces are hit and miss and he hasn't done a long thing on classic clothing in a while.

I think I'd be a little more sour on Flusser if my main exposure to him hadn't been via _Clothes & The Man._

Org, I had missed that tux. Phenomenal.


----------



## ThePopinjay

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

I was just getting used to my WIWT spot too, but now I'm back at the university and I'll need to find a new one.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## CMDC

LE sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
Chipp emblematic
LE slate grey chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> I was just getting used to my WIWT spot too, but now I'm back at the university and I'll need to find a new one.


The pinned collar is excellent (unfused?) and the whole combination looks straight out of the wardrobe of Cary Grant or Clark Gable.


----------



## RT-Bone

CMDC said:


> LE sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> Chipp emblematic
> LE slate grey chinos
> Alden AWW


Looks great. Couple of questions:

-when did LE offer that coat?
-how do you get your BB collars to roll like that? I wear a BB OCBD about every day, and they never really roll unless I'm not wearing a tie/the top button is unbuttoned.


----------



## Kreiger

RT-Bone said:


> Looks great. Couple of questions:
> 
> -when did LE offer that coat?
> -how do you get your BB collars to roll like that? I wear a BB OCBD about every day, and they never really roll unless I'm not wearing a tie/the top button is unbuttoned.


I can't speak for CMDC's experience, but I find that if you 'mess with' the collar a little bit, it will roll. For all of the BB shirts I own, it's pretty automatic. The button placement combined with the point length pretty much ensures that the points will have to roll somewhere for it all to fit. I actually just spent a few minutes messing with the shirt I am wearing and there really isn't a way to 'unroll' it. I'd suggest you perhaps got a bad one, with poor button placement, but it sounds like this is a widespread thing.

Do you starch your shirts?


----------



## RT-Bone

Kreiger said:


> I can't speak for CMDC's experience, but I find that if you 'mess with' the collar a little bit, it will roll. For all of the BB shirts I own, it's pretty automatic. The button placement combined with the point length pretty much ensures that the points will have to roll somewhere for it all to fit. I actually just spent a few minutes messing with the shirt I am wearing and there really isn't a way to 'unroll' it. I'd suggest you perhaps got a bad one, with poor button placement, but it sounds like this is a widespread thing.
> 
> Do you starch your shirts?


Definitely an "issue" with all my BBs. They are must-iron, I do not use starch.


----------



## Kreiger

The only other thing I could think of is that you might have a slightly longer neck than the collar in your shirt size is designed for. Without the pressure from the upper part of the neck pushing down a little bit, maybe the collar rides up and flattens out?


----------



## Billax

RT-Bone said:


> -how do you get your BB collars to roll like that? I wear a BB OCBD about every day, and they never really roll unless I'm not wearing a tie/the top button is unbuttoned.


Here are some tips that work for all collars of a certain length - including BB must iron Original Polo collars.

A thread about collar roll on AAAT to which I contributed a few posts:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-Collar-Roll-Please-Explain-and-show-pictures

And a post I wrote for the Curriculum
https://thecurriculum.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=26277#p26277

I'm confident you can achieve a fine collar roll if you follow the instructions contained therein.


----------



## wwilson

Enjoying the Curriculum!


----------



## Steel Rim

Thanks! No luck yet...


----------



## K Street




----------



## Takai

Friday was my birthday so on saturday my sweetie took me out to lunch, and to get some new hats from Goorin Bro's winter sale. 
We stopped at one of the last remaining true burger and shake shacks around town, still owned and run the way it should be. 

Sweater- Lands End
Shirt- Charles Tyrwhitt
Tie- The Debonair Tie
Hat- Goorin Bros

Also today's outfit, it was dull and rainy so I decided to throw a bit of color in, and wear a new jacket.

Jacket- Magee Donegal for Club Room
Shirt- Ike Behar
Tie- Burt Pulitzer


----------



## ArtVandalay

I like your look a lot in the first shot, but the second one....that shirt. That tie. Not working.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Takai, you might benefit from going a little more classic Ivy. You have a lot of nice clothing, but you tend to put together stuff that's just a little too much. That coat is beautiful, and it would _sing_ with a plain shirt and a repp or knit tie. I'm not really sure what your biggest style influence is, but a dash of _Take Ivy, _some Heavy Tweed Jacket, and a little _Clothes & The Man_ might not hurt.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Takai, you might benefit from going a little more classic Ivy. You have a lot of nice clothing, but you tend to put together stuff that's just a little too much. That coat is beautiful, and it would _sing_ with a plain shirt and a repp or knit tie. I'm not really sure what your biggest style influence is, but a dash of _Take Ivy, _some Heavy Tweed Jacket, and a little _Clothes & The Man_ might not hurt.


Takai, I'd agree with YRR and ArtVandalay's observations. I'm still working on developing a style and have learned a lot by observing the fine dressers in this thread, so I'm no expert. Having said that, perhaps remembering a simple adage would help: less is more. It seems that keeping things simple can result in a rig that ends up being more than the sum of its parts. At least that's what I try to achieve.


----------



## CMDC

LE sport coat--not sure when it was originally offered. Probably pretty recent. There's an LE Inlet near my parents' house in WI. I grabbed it there last fall.


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


>


Love the tie! I'll have to keep my eye out for one.

Brian


----------



## CMDC

Give Paul Winston a jingle. When I bought mine, he had long haired dachshunds too--which IIRC you have, correct?


----------



## Reuben




----------



## MaxBuck

K Street said:


>


More to my taste than nearly anything I see on this side of the forum (save StColumba's excellent work). Very nice look indeed.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


>


This is a fantastic picture. Beyond how well the elements are paired, the jacket itself seems particularly well-structured.

However, there's something that this pic brought to mind that I wanted to ask the forum about. Why do chinos do this? I am reluctant to wear chinos specifically because they drape so poorly. What terms should I look for when buying a pair of cotton trousers that don't hang like corrugated cardboard?


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


>


Great look Org, tan / brown and gray is a classic.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The book of Boyer's I've read is _Elegance, _from around '85. I like his columns on the Cigar Aficionado website archive, though some of his newer short pieces are hit and miss and he hasn't done a long thing on classic clothing in a while.
> 
> Boyer's follow up was Eminently Suitable, outstanding work. Well worth tracking down a copy. I find myself referring to it every now and then.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> LE sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> Chipp emblematic
> LE slate grey chinos
> Alden AWW


Nice jacket, love the pattern


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> https://postimage.org/
> 
> https://postimage.org/
> 
> I was just getting used to my WIWT spot too, but now I'm back at the university and I'll need to find a new one.


Great jacket, I really like that tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


>


Really like the coat. Please provide details


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Takai, you might benefit from going a little more classic Ivy. You have a lot of nice clothing, but you tend to put together stuff that's just a little too much. That coat is beautiful, and it would _sing_ with a plain shirt and a repp or knit tie. I'm not really sure what your biggest style influence is, but a dash of _Take Ivy, _some Heavy Tweed Jacket, and a little _Clothes & The Man_ might not hurt.


+1, I have to agree.


----------



## FiscalDean

Doctor Damage said:


> This is great - you need to ditch the sweaters and sweatshirts and put on a jacket and tie more often.


+1, while your sweater outfits are good, you really kick it up a notch with your sport coats.


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


>


Very nice, a brown herringbone sc is on my wish list.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, back to my boring self

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB, the tie is light blue even though it looks gray in the pic
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## orange fury

Last attempt at at a yellow OCBD didn't go so well, but I have several and like them, so we'll try this again with something less adventurous:







RL jacket/OCBD/socks
BB tie
Haggar pants
Hamilton Baxter
Not seen: Bass Weejuns


----------



## CMDC

Welcome back K Street, and your always impressive roster of JPress tweeds.


----------



## Reuben

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, a brown herringbone sc is on my wish list.


Thanks, this one just came in the mail from tweedydon and I'm very happy with it.




Spin Evans said:


> This is a fantastic picture. Beyond how well the elements are paired, the jacket itself seems particularly well-structured.
> 
> However, there's something that this pic brought to mind that I wanted to ask the forum about. Why do chinos do this? I am reluctant to wear chinos specifically because they drape so poorly. What terms should I look for when buying a pair of cotton trousers that don't hang like corrugated cardboard?


I agree, the structure on this jacket is amazing and miles beyond what I expected. Makes me wonder if Anderson-Little has any plans to introduce a herringbone tweed as their third jacket? I'd imagine it'd sell pretty well. The chinos, though, I can't help you with. They might look better with no break or just a shivering break. I don't love the pressed khakis look (mostly because that would mean I'd actually need to iron them instead of just air-drying), but that could help too. I will say they're ridiculously comfy, on par with my shoe-shine jeans or my old pair of team sweatpants (long-stolen but remembered with fondness).


----------



## CMDC

Eljo's 2b tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Hilditch and Key tie
LLB olive chinos


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


>


Looking neat and tidy. Good use of "earth" colors.


----------



## svb




----------



## RT-Bone

svb said:


>


I'm a fan of these fits, though I wonder how the rest of the board will react.

What brand are those chinos?


----------



## fshguy

CMDC said:


> Eljo's 2b tweed sack


That is a beautiful tweed!


----------



## svb

RT-Bone said:


> I'm a fan of these fits, though I wonder how the rest of the board will react.
> 
> What brand are those chinos?


Thanks! They're actually moleskin trousers, not chinos. From Epaulet.


----------



## RT-Bone

svb said:


> Thanks! They're actually moleskin trousers, not chinos. From Epaulet.


Ahhh, gotcha. Epaulet has fantastic stuff.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Suit: JAB Signature Gold
Shirt: JAB
Bow: Heart & Sew (custom made by a company in Maine)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

RT-Bone said:


> I'm a fan of these fits, though I wonder how the rest of the board will react.


Anyone that young and thin can get away with it.

Someone like me looks ridiculous aping it.


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone said:


> I'm a fan of these fits, though I wonder how the rest of the board will react.
> 
> What brand are those chinos?


SVB looks great and his clothes show thoughtfulness and style. To your question, the fit is a bit too skinny IMHO, but SVB has the frame and height for skinny and it works well for him. Kudos. My one small question is the color of the tie against that jacket - the two darks are not ideal IMHO. But again, well done overall.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


>


Details on the sweater?


----------



## ThePopinjay

It's an older lacoste sweater.


----------



## Flairball

Well, I put this on, then realized I had no where to go. So the SC is now back on the hanger, and I'm grounded, about to do a little reading, and some studying. Oh well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Orange Fury, I like that tie with the bright OCBD (pink would work here as well), but you should never combine two ginghams. Given all the white in that tie, a solid white linen would be a good choice, though it also has a lot of potential to work with a paisley or a neat print that picks up on the shirt.

Reuben, Spin, pressing trousers isn't that tough. I almost always press my chinos. If I want trousers without a crease, I wear jeans. I've found that pressing trousers takes more technique than pressing a shirt (I had a terrible time lining up the seams on the legs, so my first dozen or so creases came out off-center), but once you have it down, it's faster than doing a shirt.


----------



## orange fury

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Orange Fury, I like that tie with the bright OCBD (pink would work here as well), but you should never combine two ginghams. Given all the white in that tie, a solid white linen would be a good choice, though it also has a lot of potential to work with a paisley or a neat print that picks up on the shirt.


thanks for the feedback YRR! As I was getting dressed this morning I thought the tie and ps might clash a bit and almost went with a white linen, but i guess my first instinct about the patterns clashing was correct.


----------



## wwilson

ThePopinjay said:


>


I don't comment often, but this is awesome!...Great job and I think the tie seals the deal!


----------



## sskim3

Not as well dressed as others but I love when I can pull out the bean boots on a work day.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


>


Really well done and absolutely love the sweater.


----------



## MaxBuck

ThePopinjay said:


>


I understand others' enjoyment of this look, but to me wearing a tennis sweater under a sport coat looks extremely odd. This isn't a criticism; merely an observation given my personal background and taste. I generally like your rigs, though, Popinjay.


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> Give Paul Winston a jingle. When I bought mine, he had long haired dachshunds too--which IIRC you have, correct?


Yup, long hairrd cream, not holding my breath I'll find anything that specific ;-)

Brian


----------



## vwguy

CMDC said:


> Give Paul Winston a jingle. When I bought mine, he had long haired dachshunds too--which IIRC you have, correct?


Yup, long haired cream, not holding my breath I'll find anything that specific ;-)

Brian


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Popinjay - Loved the fit on this jacket and the collar pin, well done.

Doc Damage & Fiscal - Thank you very much. I do wear a jacket and tie on tues/thurs. I hope to expand over the next several years.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I can understand that, to me it's just a mix of sportswear and tailored pieces that are commonly associated with campus wear. I often like to wear rugbys under sportcoats too.



MaxBuck said:


> I understand others' enjoyment of this look, but to me wearing a tennis sweater under a sport coat looks extremely odd. This isn't a criticism; merely an observation given my personal background and taste. I generally like your rigs, though, Popinjay.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> I can understand that, to me it's just a mix of sportswear and tailored pieces that are commonly associated with campus wear. I often like to wear rugbys under sportcoats too.


I think it harkens back to the time when sportswear (literally when they were clothes worn for playing sports) was migrating to regular wear on the Ivy campuses.

Like anything, some combinations work and some don't and - in most cases - it's just personal opinion not fact. To me, what Popinjay did looks fantastic; whereas, I can't stand sweat pants with sport coats. I think the rugby-under-sport-coat look works if you are of college age like Popinjay, but doesn't on someone, ahem, who is middle aged (say in their late 40s like me).


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Paul Fredrick
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## orange fury

Decidedly more casual today:


RL polo/sweater/socks
Tommy Hilfiger chinos
Not seen: Johnston and Murphy loafers and Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Flairball

I actually have something to do. Today's rig.



















LLB shirt
EB v-neck
Barbour chinos (yes, I know they need a pressing)
Harrisntweed 3 button SC
Brown plain toe oxfords.

Thoughts?


----------



## Tilton

Fading Fast said:


> I think it harkens back to the time when sportswear (literally when they were clothes worn for playing sports) was migrating to regular wear on the Ivy campuses.
> 
> Like anything, some combinations work and some don't and - in most cases - it's just personal opinion not fact. To me, what Popinjay did looks fantastic; whereas, I can't stand sweat pants with sport coats. I think the rugby-under-sport-coat look works if you are of college age like Popinjay, but doesn't on someone, ahem, who is middle aged (say in their late 40s like me).


I agree. In theory, I like the look of the rugby/ocbd/tie/jacket combo, but it is a bit schoolboy-ish and probably should be abandoned around when one can legally imbibe.


----------



## CMDC

https://www.chippneckwear.com/long-haired-dachsund-tie/



vwguy said:


> Yup, long haired cream, not holding my breath I'll find anything that specific ;-)
> 
> Brian


----------



## CMDC

JPress Donegal tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress repp
BB khakis


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LE shirt
-Uniqlo cashmere

Bottom:
-Rugby cords
-AE Kenwoods (squeak machines)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

CMDC said:


> JPress Donegal tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> JPress repp
> BB khakis


Fantastic.


----------



## FLMike

RT-Bone said:


> -AE Kenwoods (squeak machines)


That made me laugh....my AE Waldens are major squeakers, as well.


----------



## ThePopinjay

My humble abode. Brooks green cords, ecru brooks shirt, snarling tiger tie.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> My humble abode. Brooks green cords, ecru brooks shirt, snarling tiger tie.


I envy your tie rack lol


----------



## ThePopinjay

orange fury said:


> I envy your tie rack lol


Yes, but do you envy the lofted bed and 3 foot working space? haha


----------



## Spin Evans

ThePopinjay said:


> My humble abode. Brooks green cords, ecru brooks shirt, snarling tiger tie.


*sigh* Guess I'm going to have to get an ecru BB during the next corporate card sale. This just looks too good not to.

Also, don't those over-the-desk lamps put out a hellish amount of light? I used to speed-write my papers so that I could turn it off sooner.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The Popinjay's "abode" looks like the master bedroom arrangement in one those, inherently, environmentally famous "tiny houses!" Sir Popinjay: Could you be persuaded to share with us a few more details regarding your real estate situation, as well as as to where you store all those wonderful rigs you have pictorially shared with us herein? Your space management skills are certainly noteworthy! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The Popinjay's "abode" looks like the master bedroom arrangement in one those, inherently, environmentally famous "tiny houses!" Sir Popinjay: Could you be persuaded to share with us a few more details regarding your real estate situation, as well as as to where you store all those wonderful rigs you have pictorially shared with us herein? Your space management skills are certainly noteworthy! :thumbs-up:


Dorm room, I'm pretty sure.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> Yes, but do you envy the lofted bed and 3 foot working space? haha


Lol been there done that. Not too far removed from that actually.


----------



## rowanlane

ThePopinjay said:


> Yes, but do you envy the lofted bed and 3 foot working space? haha


I had to loft the bed myself in my dorm room, and I have to say your space seems a tad more organized than mine. I'm surprised they have dorm rooms with pr-lofted beds (If this is indeed a dorm room).


----------



## ThePopinjay

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The Popinjay's "abode" looks like the master bedroom arrangement in one those, inherently, environmentally famous "tiny houses!" Sir Popinjay: Could you be persuaded to share with us a few more details regarding your real estate situation, as well as as to where you store all those wonderful rigs you have pictorially shared with us herein? Your space management skills are certainly noteworthy! :thumbs-up:


Yes as Reuben indicated it is my dorm room. I unfortunately can't bring all my sport coats, ties, shirts, and especially shoes, but I still manage to fit quite a bit in. Per request, a few more details of my living accommodations.


The closet... ahhhh... luxurious....


My dressing station

And for OrangeFury, a closeup on the envious tie rack, haha.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for their kind comments.

With mannequins behaving strangely, Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt, Carlo Palazzi tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis pants, and Allen Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## Anthony Charton

Some great stuff over the last couple of pages. (Roycru, I know I've already commented on your outfit elsewhere, but I now see the standing up shot and am very fond and appreciative of that crisp non-break- or is it a whisper ? I can't be sure, but the trousers fall well.)


----------



## Patrick06790

Spent the evening listening to people talking about garbage.

Another looong one...


----------



## orange fury

@Poppinjay: yeah, rub it in lol . Seriously, great collection though, what's the navy with the red/gold stripes near the left?


----------



## Flairball

ThePopinjay said:


> My humble abode. Brooks green cords, ecru brooks shirt, snarling tiger tie.


Your abode looks quite nice, as well as your rig. When I was your age I lived here. 









Trust me, there were no tie racks. It didn't suck, but......


----------



## ThePopinjay

Orange Fury, did you mean these two? Gant and Huntington.

Flairball-Firstly, I always admire your rigs. Secondly, I'm just thankful my living quarters are on dry land.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> Spent the evening listening to people talking about garbage.
> 
> Another looong one...


Patrick, very nice.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## sskim3

Morning rig. First time wearing out the tweed coat I got from tweedydon. I am hoping the contrast patterns in jacket and pants are okay

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## eagle2250

ThePopinjay said:


> Yes as Reuben indicated it is my dorm room. I unfortunately can't bring all my sport coats, ties, shirts, and especially shoes, but I still manage to fit quite a bit in. Per request, a few more details of my living accommodations.
> 
> 
> The closet... ahhhh... luxurious....
> 
> 
> My dressing station
> 
> And for OrangeFury, a closeup on the envious tie rack, haha.


Sir, thank you for the additional details. The organizational skills reflected in the photo documentation of your wardrobe show you to be a very resourceful and well dressed young man and a future sartorial force with which to be reckoned. I salute you and look forward to your future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

Cleaning our desks at work today, so casual Thursday:


RL sweater/polo
Levi 505's

@popinjay: that's the one, thanks for the close up! Those are fantastic, guess I get to add something else to my "want" list lol

@fiscaldean: I use to have a RL tie that was that pattern and almost that exact shade of red, was one of my favorites for a long time. Well done!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Hair's a little mussed from the gloverall hood, that hood comes in handy walking to class in 15 degree weather at 7am. On the bright side I think I've found my new WIWT spot!



No snow or rain so I broke out suede.


----------



## CMDC

^Great jacket and emblematic.

OCBD--love the tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, thank you for the view into your room and sartorial storage. I'm impressed with your organizational skills, clothes knowledge and wardrobe - I had none of those at your age (and only a little bit more now). Also, that is a great jacket in your last post - do you have any details about it that you can share?


----------



## Patrick06790

Just got this Press jacket from CMDC, one of our best sellers. Press shirt, Hober tie, Bean flannels, Tricker's BFBs.

Off to speak to young people about how to stay sane in early recovery from alcoholism and drug addiction.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks for the compliments everyone!



Fading Fast said:


> do you have any details about it that you can share?


It's a two button sack and the label says "Brent". Unfortunately that's all I got. But it was $1 at the local goodwill, just pulled the damn staples out of the lapel this morning they use to affix the price tags.


----------



## Flairball

These last three submissions are really showing some great stuff. I'm filled with some serious tie, and SC envy right now.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks for the compliments everyone!
> 
> It's a two button sack and the label says "Brent". Unfortunately that's all I got. But it was $1 at the local goodwill, just pulled the damn staples out of the lapel this morning they use to affix the price tags.


What is your best guess as to material. I doubt it, but it almost looks cotton?


----------



## CMDC

JPress sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
PRL repp
LLB flannels
Alden #8 shell captoes


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Popinjay, you have better dorm furniture than I did.

OCBD, the dog tie is _awesome._

I tried to mix a few different levels of formality here. Not sure if I over-reached myself, but hey, it was an experiment.

Cricketeer blazer, Liberty tie, Press square, BB shirt:










Lands' End moleskins and chelsea boots (not shown):


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> What is your best guess as to material. I doubt it, but it almost looks cotton?


No, it's a pretty lightweight tweed


----------



## knucklehead

CMDC's last post elevates him to trad-god status. What I wouldn't give to wear an identical outfit. Well done!


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Huntington
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> No, it's a pretty lightweight tweed


Thank you - it looks great.


----------



## sskim3

Getting colder in nyc. Bundled up for the weather.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Orgetorix

CMDC said:


> JPress sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> PRL repp
> LLB flannels
> Alden #8 shell captoes


Great outfit, and nice shoes! Are those new?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks, CMDC and YRR. It is part Poly, but it is awesome enough that I didn't care.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC said:


> JPress sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> PRL repp
> LLB flannels
> Alden #8 shell captoes


That is my kind of style right there.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Taking my lady out for her birthday dinner at one of Hugh Acheson's places:

Brooks blazer, flannels,
Alden for Brooks burgundy tassels
Gitman Oxford spread
Gleneagles (?) camelhair overcoat
Chipp tie

I know the overcoat's a touch short, but for $15 at goodwill I figure it's good enough for the 2-3 times a year I actually need to use it in Athens.

Edit: oh, and here's the man-jewelry. Bulova senior's watch from Children's Healthcare and William and Henry dress knife.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Taking my lady out for her birthday dinner at one of Hugh Acheson's places:
> 
> Brooks blazer, flannels,
> Alden for Brooks burgundy tassels
> Gitman Oxford spread
> Gleneagles (?) camelhair overcoat
> Chipp tie


I can't think of a bad thing to say about this.


----------



## CMDC

Orgetorix said:


> Great outfit, and nice shoes! Are those new?


No. They're about 3 years or so old and were part of probably my greatest single thrift score--2 pair of Alden shells (these captoes + ptbs) and 2 pair of AE Presidios--all in excellent condition and sitting right next to each other on the rack. I also left 2 pair of Ferragamo's that were a little too Euro for my taste but should have grabbed to flip.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LLB Shetland 
-Uniqlo button down

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-Bass Eddington

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks, CMDC and YRR. It is part Poly, but it is awesome enough that I didn't care.


Simple, classic and very natural looking on you - well done (and I love the button hole on the roll of the 3/2)


----------



## Flairball

Mid to low 40's here today.



















Barbour cords and tattersall
Orvis sweater
Liberty of London tie
Harris tweed 3b SC
PS, of unknown origin


----------



## RT-Bone

Flairball said:


> Mid to low 40's here today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour cords and tattersall
> Orvis sweater
> Liberty of London tie
> Harris tweed 3b SC
> PS, of unknown origin


I really like the tweeds you show in your posts.


----------



## Flairball

RT-Bone said:


> I really like the tweeds you show in your posts.


Thank you. I'm a big fan of tweed, and am slowly building a collection. Unfortunately, the holidays, and a bit of laziness on my part has lead my midsection to expand slightly, so a few of my tweed SCs have been left to hang in the closet until I drop a few pounds. Luckily, rugby season is just around the corner, and I am working my way back into destruction shape.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> I can't think of a bad thing to say about this.


What about the break on those trousers??


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Tilton

Reuben: overcoat is the length I like them - I find I reach for one that is a size down _and_ "tailored fit" most often, especially more often than one that hits below my knees. Might be a younger guy thing, though. Nice knife, did you really drop 10 Benjamins on it?


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



WouldaShoulda said:


> What about the break on those trousers?


Trousers need to be hemmed a touch and possibly tapered a bit, tie was a touch wrinkled and needed to be steamed, dry cleaners lost a cuff button on the only clean white dress shirt I had (so I safety-pined it closed), forgot a pocket square because we were running late (white line would have been perfect, too), and didn't have a burgundy dress belt so my shoes, watch band, and belt didn't match. It's far from perfect, I'll admit, but I'm working on it. Mostly I wanted to show off the blazer and tie.

Oh, and the moths had nibbled a few bald spots on the back of one shoulder of the overcoat. Considering how often I need it, though, I can live with that.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good look, Popinjay. I have that same tie! Talbott right?


----------



## jimw

ThePopinjay said:


>


Why so glum looking, Popinjay? As David Lee Roth expressed it in "Unchained": "Hey man, that suit is YOU/you're gonna get some Leg tonight for sure/tell us how you do"

:aportnoy:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Jimw



ArtVandalay said:


> Good look, Popinjay. I have that same tie! Talbott right?


Yessir! This is one of the ties I stole (err... 'thrifted') from my Dad's closet. He hasn't worn a tie in years so I think I'm in the clear.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Popinjay, you have better dorm furniture than I did.
> 
> OCBD, the dog tie is _awesome._
> 
> I tried to mix a few different levels of formality here. Not sure if I over-reached myself, but hey, it was an experiment.
> 
> Cricketeer blazer, Liberty tie, Press square, BB shirt:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands' End moleskins and chelsea boots (not shown):


Where are the trousers and shoes?! 

Despite not being able to see those, it looks like an excellent rig. A striking yet tasteful tie. More evidence of why the sport coat, especially blazer, and French cuffs should not be shunned.



Reuben said:


> Taking my lady out for her birthday dinner at one of Hugh Acheson's places:
> 
> Brooks blazer, flannels,
> Alden for Brooks burgundy tassels
> Gitman Oxford spread
> Gleneagles (?) camelhair overcoat
> Chipp tie
> 
> I know the overcoat's a touch short, but for $15 at goodwill I figure it's good enough for the 2-3 times a year I actually need to use it in Athens.
> 
> Edit: oh, and here's the man-jewelry. Bulova senior's watch from Children's Healthcare and William and Henry dress knife.





WouldaShoulda said:


> What about the break on those trousers??


No way to lengthen the sleeves? I bet she really enjoyed that you made an effort to look good, and willingly at that. I agree with WS that the trousers could use some taking in though.



ThePopinjay said:


>


Always looking good. Had to make sure you hadn't snuck in and stole my Timex Weekender, my strap looks identical. Is that a toothpick?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> Is that a toothpick?


yessir, all the dining halls around campus have them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben,

Your list of "issues" reminds me of one or two moments when I've been preparing for dates. I once wore two paperclips in place of cufflinks. #party.

Jovan:

Not wearing trousers or shoes would be a dramatic difference in formality levels, yes. Maybe a little bolder than I generally aim for. The trousers are in the second picture, as the background, and the shoes just wouldn't fit in the picture.

More hidden trousers and shoes, but I'm sure all y'all can picture mid-gray flannels and dark brown chelseas:


----------



## Flairball

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Reuben,
> 
> Your list of "issues" reminds me of one or two moments when I've been preparing for dates. I once wore two paperclips in place of cufflinks. #party.
> 
> Jovan:
> 
> Not wearing trousers or shoes would be a dramatic difference in formality levels, yes. Maybe a little bolder than I generally aim for. The trousers are in the second picture, as the background, and the shoes just wouldn't fit in the picture.
> 
> More hidden trousers and shoes, but I'm sure all y'all can picture mid-gray flannels and dark brown chelseas:


Very nice. I especially like the tattersall and tie combo.


----------



## Spin Evans

Actually got semi-chilly here in Orlando last night, so I was able to wear my duffle coat. Need a haircut (and a shave!), but that's a scary proposition in a new town!

















And, since I didn't actually see anyone yesterday, I wore basically the same outfit today at the Boardwalk Resort. Don't act like you ain't done the very same thing.










Excellent looks lately, gentlemen. Seem to be developing a b/w herringbone bent this page, which I am very pleased to be able to participate in.

YRR, I love the textures and depth that your Liberty of London shot had. You have a grasp on deploying just the right details in just the right way that I'm quite envious of.
Reuben, I have an old roommate who would kill for that UGA watch. Your top coat looks excellent, and just in general you have a great air of confidence in your clothing.
Popinjay, you have a vastly better/larger collection of trad garments than I do, and a very keen eye to go with it. I wanted to voice a word of caution, as I had the same dorm furniture when I was in school. Be careful about whatever items are at the ends of the wardrobe. I once had a shirt sleeve that caught in the hinges of the wardrobe doors for a few months, which caused a serious tear. It was purple (!), so nothing of value was lost.
Flairball, don't ever move south. Tweed and tattersall suits you far too well!
RT-Bone, your whole outfit is spot-on, but I especially love those forest green socks. That is not a common color, but it should be, because it is perfect.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Camel hair SC and Charcoal Flannels by English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Argyles by Lands End, there is burgundy in the mix but it doesn't show up well in the pic
Shoes, AE Hamilton in Shell


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Flairball said:


> Very nice. I especially like the tattersall and tie combo.


Coming from the master of tattersall, that's a great compliment indeed. Thank you.



Spin Evans said:


> Excellent looks lately, gentlemen. Seem to be developing a b/w herringbone bent this page, which I am very pleased to be able to participate in.
> 
> YRR, I love the textures and depth that your Liberty of London shot had. You have a grasp on deploying just the right details in just the right way that I'm quite envious of.


Thank you.

You've got a nice looking going on with what you're in -- sort of a Rugby RL thing, with the very preppy detailing and a very fitted silhouette. I do think, if you're going to wear trousers that narrow at the ankle, that a shoe with a relatively slim silhouette makes sense -- at least a loafer, possibly a moccasin-style one (bits!). If you could get a sharply-lasted double monk, you could do the full Mashburn.

I may be recollecting incorrectly, but did you mention not wearing jeans? IMHO, you'd have a very easy time integrating them into this kind of look.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> Actually got semi-chilly here in Orlando last night, so I was able to wear my duffle coat. Need a haircut (and a shave!), but that's a scary proposition in a new town!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, since I didn't actually see anyone yesterday, I wore basically the same outfit today at the Boardwalk Resort. Don't act like you ain't done the very same thing.
> 
> Excellent looks lately, gentlemen. Seem to be developing a b/w herringbone bent this page, which I am very pleased to be able to participate in.


Yea, I've done the repeat with a different crowd. Especially if the shirt was only on for a few hours, because then I feel I'm getting a little more wear out of it for the same laundering expense.

I'm on board with the b/w herringbone bent as b/w herringbone is my blue blazer - I wear it all the time, dress it up, dress it down and it - most of the time - is my only jacket on vacation and I think they get better with wear. I own three heavy tweed ones - very dark grey, medium grey and a light grey - and a linen silk summer grey/beige/black one. I truly have to stop myself from buying more.

Also, great outfit and I love the duffle. Good luck in the new town.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Spin Evans- you look fantastic. Very sharp.



Always thought these pendleton jackets have very italian looking shoulders. Spalla Camicia and all that. I love the silhouette of these jackets though, both the topster and the topsman.
-Bass tassels (Of the made in America variety to boot!)
-LL Bean Oxford
-Brooks tie
-Thrifted khakis
-polo socks


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay. Really well done all around. And the socks echoing the jacket is a very nice touch. Bravo.


----------



## eagle2250

ThePopinjay said:


> Spin Evans- you look fantastic. Very sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> Always thought these pendleton jackets have very italian looking shoulders. Spalla Camicia and all that. I love the silhouette of these jackets though, both the topster and the topsman.
> -Bass tassels (Of the made in America variety to boot!)
> -LL Bean Oxford
> -Brooks tie
> -Thrifted khakis
> -polo socks


Very, very well done, my young friend. Your jacket looks incredible! Are you really wearing a Blackwatch Tartan Topster(!)? Where, pray tell, did you find it? I am so green with envy...and that is just not a good way to be acting for a gentleman working his way through his sixties! LOL. :crazy:


----------



## ThePopinjay

eagle2250 said:


> Very, very well done, my young friend. Your jacket looks incredible! Are you really wearing a Blackwatch Tartan Topster(!)? Where, pray tell, did you find it? I am so green with envy...and that is just not a good way to be acting for a gentleman working his way through his sixties! LOL. :crazy:


Thanks Eagle, this is actually the topsman as opposed to the topster, or at least I think. Could be vice versa, whichever model has the shirt style cuffs, I can never remember. Anyways I got it from Newton Street Vintage, I have couple more topsman models as well that aren't quite as versatile in color as this one and thus don't get as much wear. I've seen the blackwatch ones pop up from time to time on ebay though.


----------



## Barnavelt

I've not been on the thread in a few days, and it's great to see some of these great posts. Spin Evans, the combination of your great selection in clothing combined with the bookcase makes me think "Rushmore", one of my favorite movies. Great tie, looks great with the jacket. Popinjay, you look great too; I like the way you are wearing your hair. Looks retro and sharp (retro is probably a dirty word around here 

The family went up to Lancaster, PA today. They have a lovely old-school natural history museum which is great for the kids. Huge collection of stuffed birds from the late 1800's, among other things. Anyway..




Lock and Co. HT cap
Alan Paine Shetland from Alan C. courtesy of the exchange
blue BB OCBD
Duffel from LE
wool trousers from Tweedy Don also from the exchange
Alden AWW


----------



## Dr. D

Barnavelt said:


>


Now I know who got to Tweedy for those pants before I did 
They look spectacular, especially with that shetland. Well done!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC - That is a sharp ps.

Fading Fast - Thank you very much!

PJ - Solid contributions per usual.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks OCBD

today,


I usually hang my jacket when I'm working. I don't wear this Lands End green knit very often but I really like it with the university stripe, it's a little more emerald than the picture suggests.


----------



## Flairball

A little shoveling, pick up some snacks, then football.



















Green moleskin trousers, and Merrill's down below.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Spin Evans- you look fantastic. Very sharp.
> 
> 
> 
> Always thought these pendleton jackets have very italian looking shoulders. Spalla Camicia and all that. I love the silhouette of these jackets though, both the topster and the topsman.
> -Bass tassels (Of the made in America variety to boot!)
> -LL Bean Oxford
> -Brooks tie
> -Thrifted khakis
> -polo socks


By itself, the jacket rates a "wow!" But, then, with the pink shirt, the socks, the tassels, and the striped tie, it all goes beyond the "wow factor". Splendid! Always, I enjoy your posts.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> By itself, the jacket rates a "wow!" But, then, with the pink shirt, the socks, the tassels, and the striped tie, it all goes beyond the "wow factor". Splendid! Always, I enjoy your posts.


ThePopinjay is a very stylish young man. Love seeing what he's put together every day.


----------



## Barnavelt

stcolumba said:


>


Donegal?


----------



## Spin Evans

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you.
> 
> You've got a nice looking going on with what you're in -- sort of a Rugby RL thing, with the very preppy detailing and a very fitted silhouette. I do think, if you're going to wear trousers that narrow at the ankle, that a shoe with a relatively slim silhouette makes sense -- at least a loafer, possibly a moccasin-style one (bits!). If you could get a sharply-lasted double monk, you could do the full Mashburn.
> 
> I may be recollecting incorrectly, but did you mention not wearing jeans? IMHO, you'd have a very easy time integrating them into this kind of look.


Thanks for the comments! I also wanted to thank you for the comment you made on the "Going Out" thread, I really appreciate that.

The jacket and cords are very Rugby. I really don't care for the short n' slim jacket thing, but I'm _hoping_ that this coat is casual enough to where I can wear it without it looking ultra-trendy. I may have mentioned somewhere that I am trying to get out of wearing jeans, but my previous job involved the possibility of doing physical restraints, so I wore them often. I do sometimes wear jeans with a sport coat, but I wouldn't post the results here.


----------



## Spin Evans

Fading Fast said:


> Yea, I've done the repeat with a different crowd. Especially if the shirt was only on for a few hours, because then I feel I'm getting a little more wear out of it for the same laundering expense.
> 
> I'm on board with the b/w herringbone bent as b/w herringbone is my blue blazer - I wear it all the time, dress it up, dress it down and it - most of the time - is my only jacket on vacation and I think they get better with wear. I own three heavy tweed ones - very dark grey, medium grey and a light grey - and a linen silk summer grey/beige/black one. I truly have to stop myself from buying more.
> 
> Also, great outfit and I love the duffle. Good luck in the new town.


I have been infatuated with black and white herringbones ever since I first got interested in the TNSIL look. And yet I never owned one until last week! The jacket is from Marshall's, which happened to have exactly one from RL Rugby, in a 38R no less. I would have liked for it to have been a sack and a touch bigger, but I'm still in love with it. I'm stalking eBay relentlessly for a tannish one in linen and silk. It truly is one of the most versatile items a man can own.

Thanks for the comments and well wishes. The duffle was $20 from that ancient bastion of trad...*Old Navy*!


----------



## Spin Evans

Barnavelt said:


> I've not been on the thread in a few days, and it's great to see some of these great posts. Spin Evans, the combination of your great selection in clothing combined with the bookcase makes me think "Rushmore", one of my favorite movies. Great tie, looks great with the jacket.


Thank you for the comments! I have yet to actually watch any of Wes Anderson's films, but I have been assured that I would love them. I also would like to praise your use of those trousers; I would have bought them for their beauty, and then never actually have the courage to wear them. They look stunning with the shetland and duffle!

Popinjay, I wanted to again praise your use of that topster. I've been looking for one to wear to the beach, but I was always afraid of looking like it were wearing me. Yet, you managed to pair it with a pink shirt and it looks marvelous. Plus, as Barnavelt said, your hair looks killer.

Also, St. Columba, I'm glad to see you posting again this week. Each of your posts offers a master course in texture, and this last one was no exception!


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Camel hair SC and Charcoal Flannels by English American
> Shirt, Paul Fredrick
> Argyles by Lands End, there is burgundy in the mix but it doesn't show up well in the pic
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in Shell


Stripes and argyle. Cool!


----------



## stcolumba

Barnavelt said:


> Donegal?


I would call it that.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Great tie Stc, is it wool?


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Reuben,
> 
> trousers or shoes would be a dramatic difference in formality levels, yes. Maybe a little bolder than I generally aim for. The trousers are in the second picture, as the background, and the shoes just wouldn't fit in the picture.
> 
> More hidden trousers and shoes, but I'm sure all y'all can picture mid-gray flannels and dark brown chelseas:


Very nice, love the tie and shirt together. Nice SC too.


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> A little shoveling, pick up some snacks, then football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green moleskin trousers, and Merrill's down below.


I really like that hat, details please.


----------



## Flairball

FiscalDean said:


> I really like that hat, details please.


It is really nothing special. It's a crushable felt hat I picked up on a whim at Bass Pro shop. I stuck a sterling ruffed grouse pin on the hat band, and popped a couple of grouse feathers through just behind it. I guess I'm fortunate that it is aging well.


----------



## RT-Bone

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks OCBD
> 
> today,
> 
> 
> I usually hang my jacket when I'm working. I don't wear this Lands End green knit very often but I really like it with the university stripe, it's a little more emerald than the picture suggests.


I have that same tie - I love it and also wear it with a blue uni stripe. You wear it well.


----------



## RT-Bone

Pretty typical "weekend dad" outfit for me these days. 9mo old daughter is teething, so anything durable with buttons (in the mouth they go) seems to do the trick (an old OCBD also works well). This will get food/slobber/spit up on it today. 

Top:
-LE Canvas rugby (super thick and surprisingly well made - despite the picture, this is navy/blue)

Unseen:
-LE Canvas chinos (beaters)
-Fox River red heel/"monkey" socks
-my new Leather Man surchingle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great tie Stc, is it wool?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is.
Click to expand...


----------



## ThePopinjay

The second of the two talbotts I took from my dad's closet. Brown polo cords, bass loafers, brooks ocbd.


----------



## conductor

Mall trad? Shopping with the wife.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Ben Silver
Socks, Among my favorite (non argyle) with a woven "pine". Picked them up years ago at the original AE Shoe Bank 
Shoes, AE Byron


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, cold and snowy...again.

Fiscal - Great tie!


----------



## orange fury

Enjoying the spring-like weather we're currently having before I have to pull out the tweed and sweaters at the end of the week:









RL shirt/jacket/socks
Haggar pants
BB tie
Bass Weejuns
Hamilton Brandon


----------



## efdll

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, Lands End
> Tie, Ben Silver
> Socks, Among my favorite (non argyle) with a woven "pine". Picked them up years ago at the original AE Shoe Bank
> Shoes, AE Byron


I'm glad you're doing this relaxed pose. You look very debonair.


----------



## Patrick06790

Big nod to the Exchange thread, with my new favorite jacket (gamma) and Viyella shirt (tonyanthony)


----------



## gamma68

Patrick06790 said:


> Big nod to the Exchange thread, with my new favorite jacket (gamma) and Viyella shirt (tonyanthony)


Excellent combination. Glad you're loving that jacket!


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Flairball

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Great jacket. Perfect for you.


----------



## Flairball

ThePopinjay said:


>


I really like this outfit. Well done.

Not trying to be funny, but sub out the tie for a dogtooth tweed one, toss in a nice flat cap, and you'll have quite the St. Paddy's day rig.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Big nod to the Exchange thread, with my new favorite jacket (gamma) and Viyella shirt (tonyanthony)


Love the shirt, Patrick. That's a great score.

Judging the look in your eye, I'd say you probably could use a day on the Housatonic. How time slows the closer to opening day it gets.


----------



## Spin Evans

conductor said:


> Mall trad? Shopping with the wife.


At first I thought that was the Gatsby sweater from BB, but I believe that one had white bands around the sleeves. Regardless, I quite like it. Is it green or navy?


----------



## svb

Epaulet navy hopsack suit
mtm shirt
thrifted wool knit tie
Loake shoes​


----------



## conductor

Spin - it's green. It's an old Orvis model.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, cold and snowy...again.
> 
> Fiscal - Great tie!


Thank you OCBD. You're looking pretty sharp also


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Enjoying the spring-like weather we're currently having before I have to pull out the tweed and sweaters at the end of the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL shirt/jacket/socks
> Haggar pants
> BB tie
> Bass Weejuns
> Hamilton Brandon


Orange Fury, very nice, I like the way the yellow in the tie picks up the color of the shirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

efdll said:


> I'm glad you're doing this relaxed pose. You look very debonair.


Thank you. I appreciate the comments.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


>


Popinjay, love the tie. Details please


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> Love the shirt, Patrick. That's a great score.
> 
> Judging the look in your eye, I'd say you probably could use a day on the Housatonic. How time slows the closer to opening day it gets.


I'm thinking trout season in WI will never get here. Some parts of the state have an early season but not in my neck of the woods.

Patrick, very nice jacket.


----------



## FiscalDean

svb said:


> Epaulet navy hopsack suit
> mtm shirt
> thrifted wool knit tie
> Loake shoes
> ​


Those are some great looking shoes.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, BB
Socks, 2 tone birdseye from Ben Silver
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## Patrick06790

FiscalDean said:


> I'm thinking trout season in WI will never get here. Some parts of the state have an early season but not in my neck of the woods.
> 
> Patrick, very nice jacket.


Trout Management Areas on the Housatonic and Farmington are open year-round. However, I balk when chunks of ice are floating downstream.

Connecticut's regulations are bizarre. General regs trout fishing ends the third Saturday in February and reopens the third Saturday in April. That is what is known as "Opening Day."

I suppose the idea is to stock streams in the two month period. If that's the case it's not a great plan, since the ice usually doesn't go out until late March, and it's not uncommon to have a deep freeze in mid-April.

Compare those dates with neighboring Massachusetts (year-round) and New York (April 1 to Oct. 15 in general).


----------



## orange fury

Last day of spring-like (over 60*F) weather supposedly:





RL shirt/socks
Tommy Hilfiger chinos
JAB belt
Hamilton Jazzmaster
Bass Weejuns

First time wearing this shirt, and I actually like it far more than I thought I would, but for the life of me I can't figure out what tie patterns would go well with it. I'd prefer that it not remain a strictly casual shirt, so any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Flairball

Hope I don't disappoint, but after pushing the snowblower around this morning (in yesterday's clothes) I opted to keep it simple today. Currently 13 degrees outside, so I'm planning to stay home and study.



















Barbour shirt and cords (both well worn, super casual use only items)
Thrifted LLB saffron coloured sweater. 
LLB rag wool socks, and should I go outside, Merrills. *not shown


----------



## WouldaShoulda

orange fury said:


> First time wearing this shirt, and I actually like it far more than I thought I would, but for the life of me I can't figure out what tie patterns would go well with it. I'd prefer that it not remain a strictly casual shirt, so any suggestions would be very much appreciated.


It's a sport shirt. No tie required.

One can't make it what it is not.


----------



## orange fury

WouldaShoulda said:


> It's a sport shirt. No tie required.
> 
> One can't make it what it is not.


No big deal, that's what I thought would be the case, thanks!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Flairball-Love the color of that sweater.

Orange Fury-I've definitely worn ties with sport shirts, since it's a such a big pattern just wear like a navy knit, I think that would look good.


----------



## PrepTitus

Today


Same old stuff


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

BB shirt, 
BB sweater,
BB tie, 
thrifted tweed,
gloverall, 
LLB Chinos


----------



## FiscalDean

PrepTitus said:


> Today
> 
> Same old stuff


That a good looking jacket. Who's the maker?


----------



## FiscalDean

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> BB shirt,
> BB sweater,
> BB tie,
> thrifted tweed,
> gloverall,
> LLB Chinos


Nice looking SC. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Sock, ligt gray / gray wool herringbone by Ben Silver
Shoes, AE McAllister


----------



## Flairball

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, English American
> Shirt, mytailor.com
> Tie, BB
> Sock, ligt gray / gray wool herringbone by Ben Silver
> Shoes, AE McAllister


I'm not a regular suit wearer, only owning one, but to my eye, this is a great rig. I like the way the greys coordinate.

I very much like your new, relaxed pose, too.


----------



## orange fury

Temperature dropping today, back out with the tweed:







Stafford HT coat
BB tie
RL shirt/socks
Tommy Hilfiger PS
J&M shoes
Hamilton watch


----------



## PrepTitus

FiscalDean said:


> That a good looking jacket. Who's the maker?


Thank you. It is from F.R.Tripler & Co. Unfortunately, the company no longer exists. I purchased the jacket on ebay.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Temperature dropping today, back out with the tweed:
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford HT coat
> BB tie
> RL shirt/socks
> Tommy Hilfiger PS
> J&M shoes
> Hamilton watch


This is one serious pink shirt!!!! This shirt, coat, and tie combination is brilliant.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> This is one serious pink shirt!!!! This shirt, coat, and tie combination is brilliant.


Thank you! The shirt is quite a bit brighter of a shade than what I'm used to (especially since it's not even spring yet), but I figured navy and gray might mute it a bit.


----------



## Flairball

Creating a little controversy today; rocking the cravat.

The lay out









The details









The rig









Barbour shirt & trousers
Jimmy Hourinan waistcoat
Winthrop & Wales jacket
PS, and socks - I've forgotted
Pall Mall cravat
Florsheim shoes


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


>


Very nice. I especially love the jacket. Please tell us a bit about it?


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Harris Tweed jacket
Lands' End sweater vest 
Barbour tattersall shirt
Vintage Kevin & Howlin Donegal tweed tie
BB tan wale cords


----------



## Reuben

Gamma, that tweed is stunning.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed jacket
> Lands' End sweater vest
> Barbour tattersall shirt
> Vintage Kevin & Howlin Donegal tweed tie
> BB tan wale cords


I agree with Reuben. That jacket is superb.

Trying the four in hand knot for the first time in ages.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## L-feld

I third the appreciation of Gamma's HT jacket.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Gamma - Awesome look!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for your kind words about my rig. That HT jacket was calling my name from the thrift store rack--it wanted a good home. Hope the shirt's tattersall pattern isn't too thick or heavy for the rest of the rig. I tried to mute things a bit with the sweater vest and smaller pattern on the tie.

OCBD: _solid_, as always. And I've been enjoying your blog as well.


----------



## Reuben

Put on the seersucker this afternoon (despite being in the mid 20's) to show Orange Fury how Haspel's suit fits, and now I don't want to take it off!


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> Thanks to everyone for your kind words about my rig. That HT jacket was calling my name from the thrift store rack--it wanted a good home. Hope the shirt's tattersall pattern isn't too thick or heavy for the rest of the rig. I tried to mute things a bit with the sweater vest and smaller pattern on the tie.
> 
> OCBD: _solid_, as always. And I've been enjoying your blog as well.


The tattersall really seals the look in my opinion. I quite like the tie as well, but I know that making a smallish knot in wool is next-to-impossible.

Reuben, I decided to try on my seersucker to see how it fit a few nights ago. Didn't take it off for three hours. Looking marvelous.


----------



## gamma68

The seersucker looks great, Reuben. Now I want one, too!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Dressed casually for fear of paint getting on anything important in my Fashion Visuals lab this morning. -15 degrees outside but the dorm is toasty warm. Actually maybe a little too warm.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed jacket
> Lands' End sweater vest
> Barbour tattersall shirt
> Vintage Kevin & Howlin Donegal tweed tie
> BB tan wale cords


Very nice. I've believe I've got the same tattersall, and a very similar tie and v-neck. I may use this posting as inspiration in the near future.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> Put on the seersucker this afternoon (despite being in the mid 20's) to show Orange Fury how Haspel's suit fits, and now I don't want to take it off!


Reuben, I'll be taking notes on how to wear that tie. The seersucker looks great by the way.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans: I know, it seems like during the summer I can't wait to break out the sweaters and tweeds, while in the winter I'm itching for seersucker, madras, and linen

Gamma: What's stopping you? :icon_smile_big: Bought mine at a Macy's clearance for ~$50.

Popinjay: Honestly, just treat it like the summer version of a navy emblematic. Works great with just about any pattern and color except navy. It's surprisingly versitile: khaki poplin, blue seersucker, creme linen . . .


----------



## ThePopinjay

FiscalDean said:


> Popinjay, love the tie. Details please


Thanks Fiscal, the tie is from Briar. Probably one of my favorite ties.


----------



## Patrick06790

Two-button Brooks sack I recently picked up. A little roomy, which is a good thing this time of year. LL Bean sweater vest, Lambourne moleskins, Florsheim Haviland (with faux-Dainite sole), and Chipp Dirty old Man tie.

Just the thing for attending an event filled with seasoned citizens this afternoon.


----------



## Tempest

Patrick06790 said:


> ... and Chipp Dirty old Man tie.


Brilliant. Way to hide a subversive tie in a subdued outfit!


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Very nice. I especially love the jacket. Please tell us a bit about it?


Thanks! The jacket is by Brook Taverner (UK). It is all wool and has double vents.

May I add my voice to the chorus of praise for Gamma's outstanding tweed coat.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

LRL blazer,
BB shirt
BB knit tie,
LLB chinos,
Exp socks,
cheap and lousy pocket square
Rockport shoes (waterproof and supportive for a temporarily bum foot)


----------



## mjo_1

Looking extra "#menswear" for dinner tonight.





Reuben, I'm digging that Haspel. I plan on picking one up from Hunter and Coggins this spring.


----------



## orange fury

Moving some stuff around in a storage unit to prepare to move into a new apartment. It's about 30*F and rain/sleet/snow flurries, but apparently Sunday it's supposed to be a high of 70*F. Oh, Texas:


LLB Norwegian
RL flannel shirt
Levi 505s
House of Bruar scarf
Not seen: RL socks/flat cap, Claiborne peacoat, sperry topsiders (it's wet)


----------



## Tilton

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> RLP blazer,
> BB shirt
> BB knit tie,
> LLB chinos,
> Exp socks,
> cheap and lousy pocket square
> Rockport shoes (waterproof and supportive for a temporarily bum foot)


I think you mean LRL blazer, and the sleeves should be shortened a bit. I do appreciate the very subtle matchiness - just the right amount.

mjo: great look and killer sweater - is that a Shaggy dog in Coral?


----------



## mjo_1

Tilton said:


> mjo: great look and killer sweater - is that a Shaggy dog in Coral?


Thanks! It is a shaggy dog....a couple years old though, and I think they may have called the color "salmon mix" or something similar. But it basically looks like this year's "coral," but maybe ever so slightly a shade more pink/less orange. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

mjo, Love that sweater.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Tilton said:


> I think you mean LRL blazer, and the sleeves should be shortened a bit. I do appreciate the very subtle matchiness - just the right amount.
> 
> Yup (d'oh) , and yup. A new acquisition that hasn't hit the tailor's yet.


----------



## Spin Evans

Popinjay, Patrick, Argyll, Mjo1, and Orange Fury's sweaters look amazing.

Got dressed to do Ikea returns. Bad idea. Long story short, there is now a bed frame in the kitchen.


----------



## L-feld

Spin Evans said:


> Popinjay, Patrick, Argyll, Mjo1, and Orange Fury's sweaters look amazing.
> 
> Got dressed to do Ikea returns. Bad idea. Long story short, there is now a bed frame in the kitchen.


Getting a Psych PhD?

Love the dapper phrenology head, btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Spin Evans

L-feld said:


> Getting a Psych PhD?
> 
> Love the dapper phrenology head, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


No, not currently, I've been furiously boosting my CV in order to apply this next go-around. And thanks, Mr. Phrenology bow tie each season. Since the move to Florida, I figured it was fair for him to try out the madras.


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> Popinjay, Patrick, Argyll, Mjo1, and Orange Fury's sweaters look amazing.
> 
> Got dressed to do Ikea returns. Bad idea. Long story short, there is now a bed frame in the kitchen.


Hmmmmm.... I've got a bust of Beethoven sitting on my desk. You have given me an idea....

Nice sweater!


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> I'm not a regular suit wearer, only owning one, but to my eye, this is a great rig. I like the way the greys coordinate. ou
> 
> I very much like your new, relaxed pose, too.


Thank you


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Temperature dropping today, back out with the tweed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford HT coat
> BB tie
> RL shirt/socks
> Tommy Hilfiger PS
> J&M shoes
> Hamilton watch


Very nice, I like the way the wool tie picks up the pink shirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Camel Hair SC - Vintage JAB from the red label days
Navy Flannel pants by JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, Cable Car Clothiers
Argyles by Falke
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## Patrick06790

Spin Evans said:


> Popinjay, Patrick, Argyll, Mjo1, and Orange Fury's sweaters look amazing.
> 
> Got dressed to do Ikea returns. Bad idea. Long story short, there is now a bed frame in the kitchen.


Think of it as a major award.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tied up with work most of yesterday and this morning and final got a chance to catch up on AA - and my favorite thread the TRAD WAYW. You guys are killing it. In no particular order:

gamma6: As others have said, that jacket is awesome, but also, IMHO, you hit the ball out of the park in putting three patterns with several colors together in a way that not only works, but inspires

OCBD: Keeping it simple and classic - you do that very, very well. Although, I have not adjusted to the new office as I miss the old outdoor background

Popinjay: I love that shawl cardigan, looks very natural on you.

Patrick06790: Fantasitc outfit - great combination of textures, muted colors and one heck of a fun tie

Orange Fury: The strong pink shirt works in the outfit and with your coloring - nicely done. Also, regarding seersucker, before you buy (since you have some time) wait and see what J.Crew comes out with for their seersucker offering. I own a jacket from them from a few years back and love that it is a grey-blue and white seersucker (a bit muted versus the light-blue and white of most seersucker) and the jacket was unlined so very, very comfortable in the warm weather. And love the LLB Norwegian.


----------



## sskim3

Friday attire. Wanted feedback to make sure the tie and shirt arent too busy.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## ThePopinjay

Brooks oxford
'Highlander' tweed
New brooks 'gatsby' tie
Barbour Reefer Liddesdale


----------



## Flairball

Another cold one, today.

The details.

























The full monty.









Barbour green cords
EB blue OCBD (relax, I've not given up my tattersalls)
Thrifted tie 
Orvis v-neck
BB socks
Clarks plain toes

Barbour Berwick tweed coat & hat on the outside.
LE gloves


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Tied up with work most of yesterday and this morning and final got a chance to catch up on AA - and my favorite thread the TRAD WAYW. You guys are killing it. In no particular order:
> 
> gamma6: As others have said, that jacket is awesome, but also, IMHO, you hit the ball out of the park in putting three patterns with several colors together in a way that not only works, but inspires


Many thanks, FF. I'm humbled to receive so many compliments from the well-dressed gentlemen here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD: Keeping it simple and classic - you do that very, very well. Although, I have not adjusted to the new office as I miss the old outdoor background


2 weeks and I will be back downstairs. I agree, the outdoor pics are much better, but I do like my view better up here.


----------



## orange fury

The office was closed today because of ice, so similar to last night:



LLB Shetland sweater
RL flannel shirt
Levis 505s

Especially after my seersucker thread, I'm more than ready for consistently warm weather...


----------



## WouldaShoulda

sskim3 said:


> Friday attire. Wanted feedback to make sure the tie and shirt arent too busy.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Seperately, no.

Together, yes.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Camel Hair SC - Vintage JAB from the red label days
> Navy Flannel pants by JAB
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
> Tie, Cable Car Clothiers
> Argyles by Falke
> Shoes, AE Preston


Is that loafer a Venetian??

The rest looks great too.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Casual Friday (no work, just class):

Brooks Brothers Luxury Twill button down (purchased this week on their clearance sale for 1/2 off)
Lands End Khaki Chinos
Casual belt from American Eagle (belts and suspenders are on my "things to upgrade" list I have going - promise!)
Brown Goldtoe wool socks
L.L. Bean Boots
Nubio "all silk" tie (again pretty cheap, ties are on my list as well)


----------



## Tilton

The belt doesn't look too bad for a casual belt. I wouldn't toss it for a nicer one unless you're just really itching to.


----------



## svb

Epaulet (jacket & pants)
Bexley (shoes)​


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^^

SVB,

Is the Sprint Framly Plan chick your sister??



Just curious.

I've bumped into commercial actors on line in the past.


----------



## mjo_1

ThePopinjay said:


> New brooks 'gatsby' tie


Rats...meant to pick that up and forgot about it. All gone now. At ~$23, I'm sure they didn't last long. Looks good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Flairball said:


> Another cold one, today.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour green cords
> EB blue OCBD (relax, I've not given up my tattersalls)
> Thrifted tie
> Orvis v-neck
> BB socks
> Clarks plain toes
> 
> Barbour Berwick tweed coat & hat on the outside.
> LE gloves


Excellent look Flairball. I am jealous of your cords and coat. Thanks for the compliment a few pages back as well. It was appreciated.


----------



## Reuben

Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Talbot 50/50 wool/silk
Sweater-vest: Alan Paine
Shooting jacket: Dege & Sons
Shotshell belt: Over Under
Pants: Bill's chamois cloth
Shoes: Bostonian shell LWB

Spent all afternoon yesterday fixing the unaskedfor shine my cobbler gave these shoes when he put a new heel on them, so I might as well take them out for a spin today. They're one of my favorite pair of shoes, both in looks and in fit.

Hopefully the shooter's pleats and shoulder patch make up for the overall english styling of the jacket. :icon_smile_big: Honestly, the jacket should have gone away a long time ago. While it doesn't have any really obvious moth holes in obvious places, it's got a couple obvious holes in concealed places (like the roll of the left lapel) and subtler holes in more obvious places (like the right lapel). I can't quite bring myself to get rid of a Dege shooting jacket that fits me, though I don't want to pay what a major reweaving job like this would cost. Maybe I'll see if it can be darned and patched by my tailor. Maybe I won't bother. Wears pretty well for nasty weather and casual events.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> Hopefully the shooter's pleats and shoulder patch make up for the overall english styling of the jacket. :icon_smile_big: Honestly, the jacket should have gone away a long time ago. While it doesn't have any really obvious moth holes in obvious places, it's got a couple obvious holes in concealed places (like the roll of the left lapel) and subtler holes in more obvious places (like the right lapel). I can't quite bring myself to get rid of a Dege shooting jacket that fits me, though I don't want to pay what a major reweaving job like this would cost. Maybe I'll see if it can be darned and patched by my tailor. Maybe I won't bother. Wears pretty well for nasty weather and casual events.


I don't mind a few moth holes on a sport coat. It spooks other buyers when I see them on eBay. :devil: The coat you have on here has character in spades, folks would assume any holes were from briar patches and wild critters.

FiscalDean, I enthusiastically endorse that camel sport coat. Beautiful shoulders on that one, as well.

Patrick, it certainly is fra-jee-lay enough to be one!

St. Columba, I would love to see you share your bow tie collection with Mr. Beethoven.


----------



## FiscalDean

WouldaShoulda said:


> Is that loafer a Venetian??
> 
> The rest looks great too.


Thank you. I have to confess mye ignorance, what is a venetian?


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> FiscalDean, I enthusiastically endorse that camel sport coat. Beautiful shoulders on that one, as well.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FiscalDean said:


> Thank you. I have to confess mye ignorance, what is a venetian?


A moccasin-type loafer without any kind of embellishment on the vamp -- no penny-type straps, no tassels, no bits. They do have beefrolls sometimes, I'm pretty sure.

My google-fu tells me that the last shoe AE made called the Preston was, indeed, a venetian loafer.


----------



## FalconLorenzo

Veerrrry casual Saturday spent studying for the LSAT and trying to stay away from the cold.

Ralph Lauren Polo - purple
Ralph Lauren Merino cardigan 
Levi's 556
Seiko 5 Navy watch
UGG Ascot house slippers (not pictured)


----------



## RT-Bone

Thought I'd try a pink OCBD under my blue Rugby Shetland today - works for me. 



Took the 9mo. old to get her photo taken today, not thinking I would be photographed. Well, I was. The photog loved this sweater. 

One thing about dressing in a tasteful, traditional manner is that you're most likely going to be dressed appropriately for most situations, even unexpected photo shoots!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

From earlier in the week:









My plan to deal with this weather:


----------



## orange fury

conductor said:


> My plan to deal with this weather:


That's the scotch that got me into scotch, very nice! I hadn't planned on it, but i'm probably going to pour myself some Laphroaig 12 year now lol


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> A moccasin-type loafer without any kind of embellishment on the vamp -- no penny-type straps, no tassels, no bits. They do have beefrolls sometimes, I'm pretty sure.
> 
> My google-fu tells me that the last shoe AE made called the Preston was, indeed, a venetian loafer.


Thank you for the info. I guess an old dog can learn something new.


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> From earlier in the week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My plan to deal with this weather:


Gotta love a good single malt. BTW, like the SC also. Looks like the shoulders are perfect. Who is the maker?


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Today's rig--just the classic gray flannel suit.
Suit--JAB
Shirt and Tie--BB
Shoes--Stafford

Reuben--That outfit is inspiring. I'm always a fan of English country clothes. :{)
SVB--I love that jacket.


----------



## FiscalDean

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Today's rig--just the classic gray flannel suit.
> Suit--JAB
> Shirt and Tie--BB
> Shoes--Stafford
> 
> Reuben--That outfit is inspiring. I'm always a fan of English country clothes. :{)
> SVB--I love that jacket.


That is a good looking suit, how old is it?


----------



## stcolumba

In celebration of last night's come-from-behind victory: Michigan 80, Michigan State 75


----------



## Flairball

Nothing special, today. Tough night at work last night, so I'm not putting effort into anything.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks Colonel Ichabod. You should like today, then.

First time wearing this waistcoat, broke it out for church and paired it with one of my favorite suits and braces. Any other suggested pairings for it?


----------



## loarbmhs

Anything in brown/rust/"fall" colors will go well with it. One other suggestion, although you didn't request it: Can't tell exactly the color, but the tie and the pocket square seem to be identical, or very close to one another; better if you try to mix it up a bit next time.


Reuben said:


> Thanks Colonel Ichabod. You should like today, then.
> 
> First time wearing this waistcoat, broke it out for church and paired it with one of my favorite suits and braces. Any other suggested pairings for it?


----------



## Reuben

Any suggestions for ties other than solid colors that would work here? I agree that they're too similar, navy vs french blue, but I was kinda stymied picking out a tie that would work and suffering from a lacking selection of pocket squares. Oh, and I wouldn't post here if I didn't want constructive criticism and feedback.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben said:


> Any suggestions for ties other than solid colors that would work here? I agree that they're too similar, navy vs french blue, but I was kinda stymied picking out a tie that would work and suffering from a lacking selection of pocket squares. Oh, and I wouldn't post here if I didn't want constructive criticism and feedback.


An emblematic could be excellent. A bar stripe repp would work, too. A churchill dot bow would as well, though not as a long tie. A big paisley could be done.

You're too good for a dark solid cotton square. My opinion: squares should be either white linen, a printed silk or wool (or wool/silk blend), or _maybe_ a summertime printed cotton _a la_ Simmonot-Godard. Solid silk is a hank of last resort, and should never be worn if white linen is appropriate.


----------



## Tilton

I can't say I'm a fan of the waistcoat with the suit, but on my monitor (Retina, custom-calibrated to my eyes) there is a very clear contrast between the tie and PS. I wouldn't call the PS quite "french blue," but that could be lighting. I think that a white PS would work best here, though. The tie works, as would other "fall" colors, especially in a textured weave. 

To those who see no difference, try calibrating your display to your eyes instead of using the native display. It won't make a big difference in most of what you see, but on pictures like this, the difference can be clear. I just double checked and switched back to a totally native calibration and the difference in tie and PS was much less pronounced.


----------



## mjo_1




----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Reuben--I do indeed. That waistcoat is glorious. :thumbs-up:

FiscalDean--It's a red tag JAB suit. As far as I can tell, late 50's to early 60's. It was well cared for by whoever owned it last, as I was surprised to find out it was that old.


----------



## Reuben

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Reuben--I do indeed. That waistcoat is glorious. :thumbs-up:
> 
> FiscalDean--It's a red tag JAB suit. As far as I can tell, late 50's to early 60's. It was well cared for by whoever owned it last, as I was surprised to find out it was that old.


Hey, my suit is too! I'm a big fan of red-label JAB.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Reuben said:


> Hey, my suit is too! I'm a big fan of red-label JAB.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! :icon_smile_big: Red-label JAB is good stuff.


----------



## FiscalDean

mjo_1 said:


>


Love it, please provide some details


----------



## FiscalDean

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Awesome! :icon_smile_big: Red-label JAB is good stuff.


I own a couple of Red label suits, sport coats. They really were well constructed and fairly trad in design. Too bad they're no where near the company they used to be.


----------



## stcolumba

Nice tie!


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Reuben said:


> Thanks Colonel Ichabod. You should like today, then.
> 
> First time wearing this waistcoat, broke it out for church and paired it with one of my favorite suits and braces. Any other suggested pairings for it?


The suit and waistcoat combo looks fantastic!


----------



## mjo_1

FiscalDean said:


> Love it, please provide some details


Thanks!

Southwick Douglas suit, grey plaid/purple windowpane (my new favorite...I'm hooked on this cut)
BB OCBD, blue
Press Bow
Alden for Brooks brown calf tassels below.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-BB Makers tweed (from Newton Street) - the fabric is a bit worn out, the structure a bit broken down, and the lapels a little wide, but it will do until I throw down some money to replace it. There are some great colors in the fabric, though. 
-LE silk/wool tie
-BB OCBD 

Bottom:
-Rugby chinos
-Red Wings










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Fairly boring, but apparently my wrist is patriotic this morning:







RL shirt/jacket/socks
Nautica tie 
Haggar pants
Hamilton Baxter
Bass Weejuns


----------



## CMDC

No name tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
BB lambswool vest
Ben Silver repp
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Patrick06790

Another dreary snowy day in January. I am combatting ennui in my new favorite jacket, the Gamma.


----------



## Flairball

Warm today. Mid 40's. Off to do a little study before class, tonight.



















Barbour tattersall
Jimmy Hourinan waist coat
my trusty dogtooth tweed jacket
BB moleskin trousers


----------



## sskim3

Weekend wear to the Rangers / Devils game at Yankee stadium. I was also bundled up in a scarf with a heavy tweed coat. Unfortunately it was brutally cold. Had to go with a ski mask mid way to keep my ears warm. Nonetheless, I was probably one if the few dressed in a tie.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## randomdude

Love the Red Wings - what model number are they?



RT-Bone said:


> Top:
> -BB Makers tweed (from Newton Street) - the fabric is a bit worn out, the structure a bit broken down, and the lapels a little wide, but it will do until I throw down some money to replace it. There are some great colors in the fabric, though.
> -LE silk/wool tie
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby chinos
> -Red Wings
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

randomdude said:


> Love the Red Wings - what model number are they?


Thanks. These are 9010s.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


>


Great look Stc. Was the suit made by your local tailor? The patch pockets work with the herringbone fabric.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

Suit, BB
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Faberge
Shoes, AE Birmingham


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Great look Stc. Was the suit made by your local tailor? The patch pockets work with the herringbone fabric.


Thank you, Fiscal. The suit is OTR from SuitSupply--"uber" cheap.

I very much like your grey suit. I am looking around for one just like it. That orange tie adds a nice touch of "splash" to your attire of the day!


----------



## RT-Bone

stcolumba said:


> Thank you, Fiscal. The suit is OTR from SuitSupply--"uber" cheap.
> 
> I very much like your grey suit. I am looking around for one just like it. That orange tie adds a nice touch of "splash" to your attire of the day!


Which line/model from Suit Supply?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Thank you, Fiscal. The suit is OTR from SuitSupply--"uber" cheap.
> 
> I very much like your grey suit. I am looking around for one just like it. That orange tie adds a nice touch of "splash" to your attire of the day!


I've seen you sporting a few interesting items from suit supply. They seem to offer some interesting features not found everywhere, very nice.

Thank you. In person, the suit looks more blue than gray but either way I appreciate the comments.


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Which line/model from Suit Supply?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SuitSupply: Havana "Plain Light Blue"



FiscalDean said:


> In person, the suit looks more blue than gray but either way I appreciate the comments.


Blue? Even better!!


----------



## Tilton

I figure I ought to contribute a bit more in here, considering how often I post.

Today:

All Orvis + Red Wings


----------



## RT-Bone

Tilton said:


> I figure I ought to contribute a bit more in here, considering how often I post.
> 
> Today:
> 
> All Orvis + Red Wings


Which model Red Wings are those? They look sharp.


----------



## Tilton

9030 Heritage Beckman


----------



## RT-Bone

Tilton said:


> 9030 Heritage Beckman


Ahh, yes. Those were released after I got my 9010s. If they were available when I was purchasing, that's probably what I'd own. Great looking boots.


----------



## Tilton

Thanks, nabbed them off the exchange and they've been great this winter - plus, much, much lighter weight than my Frye boots of a similar style.


----------



## Patrick06790

Computer cam. I didn't realize I could do this until recently.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Harris Tweed (from Campus Men's Shop, Grosse Pointe/Birmingham)
BB Cricket Vest 
BB OCBD in ecru
Unnamed pocket square
JCrew wale corduroy trousers


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Patrick06790 said:


> Computer cam. I didn't realize I could do this until recently.


I'd call that the Great Whatsit view.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

stcolumba said:


>


Your University of Delaware tie looks terrific, if not a little wide...


----------



## orange fury

Between CMDC and Gamma, I'm starting to think my sweater collection is lacking significantly in terms of patterns


----------



## Flairball

Home sick. But I've got a couple errands that must be run, so I'm rocking the reds.



















Barbour tattersall. This tattersall has a cranberry overcheck that coordinates with the cords
Orvis v- neck
BB cranberry cords

Casual, so it's Merrill's on the feet, and my Barbour Berwick tweed coat when I head out.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed (from Campus Men's Shop, Grosse Pointe/Birmingham)
> BB Cricket Vest
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Unnamed pocket square
> JCrew wale corduroy trousers


Really nice overall outfit. The vintage jacket rocks and that Cricket Vest looks awesome (and - being honest - normally, I would think the vest is a bit too busy, but it works as none of the other items have a strong pattern and the vest really pulls the outfit together [that's advanced-level dressing] - if you get a chance, can we see a full shot of it).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: very cool and very interesting jacket and tie (and an odd photo angle for you). Any details on the jacket and tie would be great appreciated.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD: very cool and very interesting jacket and tie (and an odd photo angle for you). Any details on the jacket and tie would be great appreciated.


If I had to guess . . . Robert Talbott tie?


----------



## Dmontez

With the lows in the low 30's and highs in the mid 40's I truly appreciate the weather we are having in south Texas today, so when I had to go run a few errands I did not cover up too much so I could enjoy the brisk weather. It would be so much better if we did not have 20 to 30mph gusts.

Alden NST boots in Color 8
Bean Flannels
Eagle OCBD
Chipp2 Schnauzer embelmatic 
PRL Quilted Vest
PRL Tweed cap


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Really nice overall outfit. The vintage jacket rocks and that Cricket Vest looks awesome (and - being honest - normally, I would think the vest is a bit too busy, but it works as none of the other items have a strong pattern and the vest really pulls the outfit together [that's advanced-level dressing] - if you get a chance, can we see a full shot of it).


Thanks, FF. Per your request, here is a full shot. Different time of day, so lighting conditions in this room differ from shot #1. But I think both represent the various colors accurately.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Fading Fast. I hate the upstairs indoor pics so I tried a more entertaining angle. The SC is from Roderick St.John's a never no more shop that was in Indiana and the tie is from some place called the Bentley.


----------



## orange fury

Cold today like it was Friday, sleet/snow and we're still at the office. Oh well:





Basically the same as Thursday last week, but with a white shirt instead of pink

RL shirt/socks
Stafford HT jacket
BB wool tie
Tommy Hilfiger chinos/PS
Stetson Saxon

Not shown:
J&M captoes
Hamilton Jazzmaster
House of Bruar scarf
JAB overcoat

Edit: I have a strong thing against wearing a hat indoors, so this was for the pic only


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


This looks great, Orange Fury. I don't know if it's the hat or the slender tie, but I thought of "Mad Men" when I saw the photos. I think that's a good thing.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Dmontez said:


> With the lows in the low 30's and highs in the mid 40's I truly appreciate the weather we are having in south Texas today, so when I had to go run a few errands I did not cover up too much so I could enjoy the brisk weather. It would be so much better if we did not have 20 to 30mph gusts.
> 
> Alden NST boots in Color 8
> Bean Flannels
> Eagle OCBD
> Chipp2 Schnauzer embelmatic
> PRL Quilted Vest
> PRL Tweed cap


I got a similar vest at the Lauren Signiture store after Christmas and it has sure come in handy!!


----------



## Tilton

WouldaShoulda said:


> I got a similar vest at the Lauren Signiture store after Christmas and it has sure come in handy!!


Yeah... but it was 7*F this morning in the parking lot at work. Need much more than that!


----------



## Reuben

Freeman Bootmaker Whiskey shell longwings, Navy cords (I think they're Corbin, but I'm not taking them off to check), Gitman Flannel, Serengeti aviators, a suede blazer in need of a different set of buttons, and an extra-large helping of Manning forehead in this photo




























There's this white stuff falling from the sky, I'm not sure what it is. After getting caught in it I feel this strange urge to drive (badly) to the grocery store and stock up on beer, milk, and bread.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> This looks great, Orange Fury. I don't know if it's the hat or the slender tie, but I thought of "Mad Men" when I saw the photos. I think that's a good thing.


thank you, I consider it a compliment lol. The tie is 3", for a long time I only wore 3.5", but I recently dropped 20 lbs and have been expanding my tie options since my frame has narrowed a bit (I refuse to drop below 3" for anything other than knit ties though).


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68: Thank you for the full shot - that is a beautiful vest that you built a fantastic looking outfit around. Kudos

OCBD: Great vintage items - really, really nice stuff.


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> Freeman Bootmaker Whiskey shell longwings, Navy cords (I think they're Corbin, but I'm not taking them off to check), Gitman Flannel, Serengeti aviators, a suede blazer in need of a different set of buttons, and an extra-large helping of Manning forehead in this photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's this white stuff falling from the sky, I'm not sure what it is. After getting caught in it I feel this strange urge to drive (badly) to the grocery store and stock up on beer, milk, and bread.


Those are some sweet longwings! I am on the hunt for something in whiskey shell, with no luck yet


----------



## Anthony Charton

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FF. Per your request, here is a full shot. Different time of day, so lighting conditions in this room differ from shot #1. But I think both represent the various colors accurately.


The jacket and jumper are stunning, gamma- especially together.


----------



## gamma68

Anthony Charton said:


> The jacket and jumper are stunning, gamma- especially together.


Many thanks, sir. I greatly appreciate your kind words.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Been awhile since I've posted as I've been pretty busy. Nothing special today, tweed and my cotton candy Lands End tie, brown polo cords and boots down below.

Gamma- That is a beautiful sweater and jacket. Really solid look.

Reuben- That looks awesome, love the shirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co
Tie, BB
OTC brown / light blue Birdseye socks, don't remember the brand
Shoes, AE Park Ave.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FF. Per your request, here is a full shot. Different time of day, so lighting conditions in this room differ from shot #1. But I think both represent the various colors accurately.


What a great, classic look--the colors, patterns, and fabrics.
Equally interesting are the vintage furniture items in your home. Nice!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Tilton said:


> Yeah... but it was 7*F this morning in the parking lot at work. Need much more than that!


That's just what I wore underneath my top coat for the second time the Potomac has frozen over this year!! 

It looked as though one could sled over it this morning.


----------



## leisureclass

Yesterday:




Mainly posting as a way of 'pouring one out' for a beloved pair of cords that finally ate it yesterday.


They were on their last legs when I thrifted them a few years ago though, so it goes.

Vintage Chipp Tweed
BB OCBD
Andover Shop Grenadine
Corbin Cords
Walkover beater Bucks


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed (from Campus Men's Shop, Grosse Pointe/Birmingham)
> BB Cricket Vest
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Unnamed pocket square
> JCrew wale corduroy trousers


Very fine vest! I have one myself.


----------



## Flairball

Feeling better, today. Might even find myself in the gym later. But first, some much needed excersize for the dog.



















EB shirt
cheapo v-neck
BB moleskin trousers
HT 3b SC
JAB PS
plain toe Clark's on the feet (not shown)


----------



## Tilton

Flairball, looks like we had the same idea today.

Viyella x Orivs cotton/cashmere (85/15) shirt
Orvis lambswool/cashmere (80/20) sweater
Not pictured: navy cords, bison bean boots


----------



## Dmontez

WouldaShoulda said:


> I got a similar vest at the Lauren Signiture store after Christmas and it has sure come in handy!!


To be honest I pretty much go through the entire winter in that vest. I even do evening dove hunts in that vest. This is my third year with it, and I find myself wearing it more, and more every year. If it happens to be really cold I put a sweater over an OCBD then this vest.


----------



## orange fury

Stafford HT coat
thetiebar.com bow tie
RL shirt/socks
TH chinos/PS

not seen:
Stetson Saxon
Hamilton Baxter
House of Bruar scarf
J&M captoes


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FF. Per your request, here is a full shot. Different time of day, so lighting conditions in this room differ from shot #1. But I think both represent the various colors accurately.


ANGRY TRAD.


----------



## Spin Evans

Not a really trad look per se, but it was so warm here yesterday that I decided to thumb my nose at my friends and go for a swim. Turns out, having one day of 80° temps does not a warm pool make.



And a poolside shot, complete with filter to obscure my less-than-tan complexion. The filter didn't screw with the color of the swimsuit though; it was navy once upon a time, but now is faded, splotchy purple.



LC, those are some lovely cords; how did they finally meet their maker? I'd love to see them go to a new home, it's hard finding trousers in that color.

OF, I love that jacket. I very nearly bought one, in fact, but the smallest size JCP carried it in was a 40.

FiscalDean, that suit looks almost like it could double as pajamas, it looks so soft and comfortable! Your Park Avenues look quite handsome as well, which reminds me that I need to get a pair of proper captoes pronto.


----------



## Timeisaperception

Spin Evans said:


> Not a really trad look per se, but it was so warm here yesterday that I decided to thumb my nose at my friends and go for a swim. Turns out, having one day of 80° temps does not a warm pool make.
> 
> 
> 
> And a poolside shot, complete with filter to obscure my less-than-tan complexion. The filter didn't screw with the color of the swimsuit though; it was navy once upon a time, but now is faded, splotchy purple.
> 
> 
> 
> LC, those are some lovely cords; how did they finally meet their maker? I'd love to see them go to a new home, it's hard finding trousers in that color.
> 
> OF, I love that jacket. I very nearly bought one, in fact, but the smallest size JCP carried it in was a 40.
> 
> FiscalDean, that suit looks almost like it could double as pajamas, it looks so soft and comfortable! Your Park Avenues look quite handsome as well, which reminds me that I need to get a pair of proper captoes pronto.


Don't get too jealous - Spin left out the little bit where everyone's windows are frosted over in Central Florida today. Also, belated welcome to the forums on behalf of another Flo'ridian; if you're looking for a good haircut (and aren't too far away from Winter Garden), go to Earl Brigham's on Plant Street.


----------



## Spin Evans

Timeisaperception said:


> Also, belated welcome to the forums on behalf of another Flo'ridian; if you're looking for a good haircut (and aren't too far away from Winter Garden), go to Earl Brigham's on Plant Street.


I don't drink, but I will gladly buy you a bottle for that tip. It's a terrifying prospect, trying to get a haircut here in little Havana (Kissimmee). Thanks for the welcome as well!


----------



## orange fury

Spin, not sure what size jacket you normally wear, but I'm usually around a 38R-39R, and this jacket is their 40R. The only adjustment would be shortening the sleeves a tiny bit, but it's minor enough that I probably won't bother.

EDIT: btw, I really like that shirt, details?


----------



## Timeisaperception

Spin Evans said:


> I don't drink, but I will gladly buy you a bottle for that tip. It's a terrifying prospect, trying to get a haircut here in little Havana (Kissimmee). Thanks for the welcome as well!


No bottle required; I haven't even cracked open the last one I bought. Earl and John (his second chair) have been my barbers for about six years now, so they'll both do right by ya - Earl's great for clean and tidy clipper work, and John's great if you like your hair a bit longer. One thing I will point out is that Earl is a deaf-mute, so don't be afraid to ask for a piece of paper and a pen on the first visit if you can't sign or are uncomfortable in your ability to convey what you want by holding up numbers and making gestures.


----------



## L-feld

Timeisaperception said:


> Don't get too jealous - Spin left out the little bit where everyone's windows are frosted over in Central Florida today. Also, belated welcome to the forums on behalf of another Flo'ridian; if you're looking for a good haircut (and aren't too far away from Winter Garden), go to Earl Brigham's on Plant Street.


Spin - I like your hudson bay tote.


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the nice words Spin. At a certain point when the bald spots are getting really bald and the zipper has been half broken for awhile, the hook and eye sticking together and ripping out on the eye side pushed them over the edge and was the straw that broke the camel's back. Thankfully I recently thrifted a really nice pair of wide wales by Uncle Ralph in a slightly darker shade of tan.

I dig your transitional look there, and your casual poolside cool.

Here's me today:

Compliments to Ballmouse on the Alan Paine Cardigan
BB blazer
LE Striped OCBD


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, keeping it very monochrome.

Spin - Great poolside look and I am jealous. It was -15 here yesterday.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Here's a couple for the previous days. I can't seem to take a good photo with my phone.






Could I wear a yellow/gold vest with the blazer/navy and gold repp tie, or is that too matchy match?


----------



## Tilton

Argyll, good effort, but a few things: the bowtie and shirt are much to close in scale and the navy blazer is both much too large in the shoulders and several inches too short in length - I think it is time to hit the thrift stores for a new one of those.


----------



## Pentheos

Tilton said:


> Argyll, good effort, but a few things: the bowtie and shirt are much to close in scale and the navy blazer is both much too large in the shoulders and several inches too short in length - I think it is time to hit the thrift stores for a new one of those.


Quite. That blazer is a perfect fit---for someone else.


----------



## Reuben

Agreed with everything above. The tweed outfit would be amazing with wither a wool/silk blend emblematic or a bow tie featuring an appropriately fall-themed print.


----------



## conductor

FiscalDean said:


> Gotta love a good single malt. BTW, like the SC also. Looks like the shoulders are perfect. Who is the maker?


Sorry for the late response! When this one bites the dust I'll be very sad - a favorite of mine.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> Argyll, good effort, but a few things: the bowtie and shirt are much to close in scale and the navy blazer is both much too large in the shoulders and several inches too short in length - I think it is time to hit the thrift stores for a new one of those.


+1. On it's own though, I REALLY like that bow tie Argyll, who is the maker?


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> +1. On it's own though, I REALLY like that bow tie Argyll, who is the maker?


Seconded.


----------



## Flairball

orange fury said:


> +1. On it's own though, I REALLY like that bow tie Argyll, who is the maker?





Reuben said:


> Seconded.


Yup. That tie is pretty hot. Dish out the details. Tell us about that tweed SC while you're at it.


----------



## Spin Evans

orange fury said:


> Spin, not sure what size jacket you normally wear, but I'm usually around a 38R-39R, and this jacket is their 40R. The only adjustment would be shortening the sleeves a tiny bit, but it's minor enough that I probably won't bother.
> 
> EDIT: btw, I really like that shirt, details?


I'm a ~19.5 p2p, so according to Uncle Ralph that makes me a 38, but I'm really more of a 36-37. The linen trousers are Calvin Klein(!) by way of Goodwill, while the shirt is from Gant Rugger. It and the rest of my outfit (save the critter trunks, which are from Targét) are from eBay.

I love that shirt, bought it specifically for beach and summer lounging. I actually think that neo-Gant is a generally good option for this sort of weekender shirt. I love some of their "fall madras" prints and they consistently have healthy collars. Gant does enjoy slapping hilariously conspicuous details on some of their shirts though, including one oxford whose collar has ostensibly been ripped clean off.

Love your jacket, by the way!

L-Feld, thanks, I quite enjoy it myself. :biggrin:

Leisureclass, I feel your pain re: corduroy bald spots. I buy 90% of my clothes via eBay, so a couple of cords that I've gotten have had some sort of scraping/balding/general wear spots. The ones that I wear on a regular basis look like their going to need some Rogaine soon. It's getting pretty hard to find wide wales nowadays, too.

OCBD, -15˚??? Any weather that requires technical clothing is _entirely_ too cold. Thanks for the compliments as well.

Argylle, I wanted to respond to your question at the bottom. I think the vest would definitely be too matchy. If the two golds are the same, then the tie might look like it was growing out of your vest; if they are different, then they might clash rather horrifically. Bright yellow is somewhat irritating to the eye, so that is also something to be aware of. Is it a sweater vest or a waistcoat?


----------



## Pentheos

Flairball said:


> Yup. That tie is pretty hot. Dish out the details. Tell us about that tweed SC while you're at it.


As I look closer, I don't think the tweed fits either. Maybe he can give it to you, Flairballs.


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> FiscalDean, that suit looks almost like it could double as pajamas, it looks so soft and comfortable! Your Park Avenues look quite handsome as well, which reminds me that I need to get a pair of proper captoes pronto.


Thank you Spin, it is very soft. As I recall, it's a super 170's with a touch of cashemere. It does wrinkle a bit but I only wear it once a month so the wrinkles fall out nicely by the time it comes up in the rotation again.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. The shirt is really a cream color but it doesn't show on my monitor. It's also the only non BD collor I own.
Tie, Dormeuil
Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: nice, classic and simple. While I love the Bass Eddingtons, to complete your monochromatic theme, you might go with tan bucks or tan Chukkas - all in the spirit of, if you are going monochromatic, go all the way once in awhile. And you have to get back to your outside shots (once it isn't 15 degrees), your current background reminds me too much of the companies I worked at that were downsizing and had all this sad empty space.


----------



## VaBeach

Very nice Dean. Classy look!



FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, BB
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co. The shirt is really a cream color but it doesn't show on my monitor. It's also the only non BD collor I own.
> Tie, Dormeuil
> Shoes, AE Rutland


----------



## orange fury

Warming up to around 60*F today. The shirt is closer to the color in the first photo, I don't know why it came out so dark in the second. I need a new phone:





RL jacket/OCBD
BB cotton tie
Not seen: Bass Weejuns and Hamilton Jazzmaster

@Spin Evans: lol I think I have the same CK linen pants, I thought those looked familiar. I got mine at TJ Maxx for ~$30 last year, I need to have the waist taken in a bit before the summer though.


----------



## Takai

Safari Week at the office

Suit- YSL
Shirt- Hugo Boss
Tie- RLPL
Pocket Lobster


Jacket- Orvis HT
Shirt- BB
Sweater Vest- BB
Tie- Dunhill Classic Safari( From Tweedy)

Pardon the poor pictures

Jacket- Magee for Clubroom
Shirt- Corneliani
Cardigan- Marks and Spencer
Tie- RT

And a couple outfits from last week I forgot to post

Jacket- Magee Donegal
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Sweater Vest- Pringle
Tie- Locharon


Jacket- Magee for Club Room
Shirt- Charles Trywhitt
Sweater Vest- BB
Tie- RLPL


----------



## Flairball

Takai said:


> Safari Week at the office
> 
> Suit- YSL
> Shirt- Hugo Boss
> Tie- RLPL
> Pocket Lobster
> 
> 
> Jacket- Orvis HT
> Shirt- BB
> Sweater Vest- BB
> Tie- Dunhill Classic Safari( From Tweedy)
> 
> Pardon the poor pictures
> 
> Jacket- Magee for Clubroom
> Shirt- Corneliani
> Cardigan- Marks and Spencer
> Tie- RT
> 
> And a couple outfits from last week I forgot to post
> 
> Jacket- Magee Donegal
> Shirt- Thomas Pink
> Sweater Vest- Pringle
> Tie- Locharon
> 
> Jacket- Magee for Club Room
> Shirt- Charles Trywhitt
> Sweater Vest- BB
> Tie- RLPL


I'm no expert, but in that first pic I'd say that shirt and tie combo is too much for the eyes to digest.

Second pic, I'd be very interested in seeing more of that SC, and some detail of the tie. Both look to be in my wheelhouse.

Third pic, I don't do well with the colour blue, but I like the way the v-neck works with that tartan tie.


----------



## Tilton

Takai said:


> Jacket- Orvis HT
> Shirt- BB
> Sweater Vest- BB
> Tie- Dunhill Classic Safari( From Tweedy)


Shirt/tie is way off for the look. Try just a white or ecru shirt here. Frankly, I wouldn't wear that shirt with any tie - much too casual - but I would also note that when I squint my eyes to blur all the colors, the shirt is darker than the tie, which, in my book, is a big no-no.


----------



## svb

Epaulet suit
mtm shirt
J Press tie
Bexley shoes​


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

No-name jacket.
Ecru J. Press shirt.
BB Madder.
J. Press square.

With charcoal flannels.


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


> Epaulet suit
> mtm shirt
> J Press tie
> Bexley shoes​


Very nice. This may be nitpicking, but something about the size of the tie knot throws everything off just a bit though. Combined with the spread collar and the broadening effect of the DB, it seems to make your head appear much smaller than it really is. But perhaps I am crazy.


----------



## MaxBuck

svb said:


> ​


Very nice, but let me float the idea here that this is one DB suit that, if buttoned, should have both of the lower buttons buttoned. For some reason the appearance looks unfinished to me with only the top one closed. Perhaps it's only me.


----------



## L-feld

I thought the whole short jacket thing was over.


----------



## orange fury

MaxBuck said:


> Very nice, but let me float the idea here that this is one DB suit that, if buttoned, should have both of the lower buttons buttoned. For some reason the appearance looks unfinished to me with only the top one closed. Perhaps it's only me.


+1, now that you mention it that's what was missing to my eye. It just looks a bit unbalanced


----------



## leisureclass

Orange Fury: I really like everything you've got going on there, I would just show a little less pocket square when doing a TV fold.


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater: old LL Bean (when they had their sweaters made in Scotland)
Brooks Bros shirt and pants
Wolverine 1000s (not seen)
Lemon & Ginger tea


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: fantastic sweater - timeless classic. You might want to have your tailor tighten up the bottom band of it as it seems a bit long, but would probably look fine if you could have the bottom band hit and hug a bit higher on you and, then, the body of the sweater could fold over the band a bit. I think it would improve the proportions and give a more natural look to it. I have done this to a few of my older sweaters (you need to find the right tailor as some will say it can't be done, but it can and it is not that hard), but it gives them a much longer life. And you know I say this as a fan of your incredible wardrobe, sense of style and well-fitted attire.


----------



## Flairball

Casual today for a casual dinner with the missus after work.



















Barbour shirt
LLB saffron crew neck
W&W SC
BB moleskin trousers
TH PS


----------



## svb

Jovan said:


> Very nice. This may be nitpicking, but something about the size of the tie knot throws everything off just a bit though. Combined with the spread collar and the broadening effect of the DB, it seems to make your head appear much smaller than it really is. But perhaps I am crazy.


Yeah, this is one of those 3" knit ties that doesn't taper at all. So even with a 4IH knot, it's going to come out this big. I agree it's a little out of proportion, and I tried to get it as small and tight as possible, but this is how it insisted on coming out.



MaxBuck said:


> Very nice, but let me float the idea here that this is one DB suit that, if buttoned, should have both of the lower buttons buttoned. For some reason the appearance looks unfinished to me with only the top one closed. Perhaps it's only me.





orange fury said:


> +1, now that you mention it that's what was missing to my eye. It just looks a bit unbalanced


I was wondering this earlier too. I have to have that button undone when I sit down, but I could easily button it otherwise. I've always followed that "rule" of leaving the bottom button undone but I suppose on a DB that may not carry as much weight.



L-feld said:


> I thought the whole short jacket thing was over.


Yeah, I am about average height (5'10") but have the legs of someone considerably taller. Still, I like the length of the jacket because I think the _proportions of the jacket_ are right, even if it's not perfect on my frame. A DB needs to be a little shorter and slimmer to avoid conjuring up images of the horrible versions from the late 1980s.

It could probably be an inch longer, but after that I think the proportions of the jacket would look odd unless the whole thing was reworked with lower pockets, etc.


----------



## orange fury

@SVB I was just referring to the button being undone, I didn't think the length was bad. Maybe an inch or so longer would be good, but you're right about the length/1980's thing.


----------



## Jovan

It looks as if it could have the bottom button fastened all the time if desired. The stance is high enough that it may not be a problem sitting down.


----------



## svb

orange fury said:


> @SVB I was just referring to the button being undone, I didn't think the length was bad. Maybe an inch or so longer would be good, but you're right about the length/1980's thing.


Oh, gotcha. Just had your quote in the wrong place.


----------



## adoucett

First time posting in a while, Been busy with starting a new semester back at school.

I had an interview today, applying for an independent research project, and combined with the sub-freezing temperatures, I wore the following...






BB OCBD
BB regimental
BB Milano brushed twill pants
PLR sweater
Press scarf
Oakloom 3/2 blazer
Fleece gloves
Seiko 5

I'm not sure how much the attire factored into it, but I'm happy to report that the meeting went well, and I now will be doing research with one of the architects on campus! 

What do you think? Would you have hired me??


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Reuben

Wearing my girlfriend's least favorite jacket today. Anyone know who made the jackets for Richard Oliver in 1980? The construction on this thing is seriously impressive, just about every seam I've examined looks hand-stitched. Also, are the sleeves much too short on this? I've gotten them let out as much as I can without adding new material and the body seems about the right length. Also, I love the Southern Proper/W.M. Lamb & Sons collaborations. They tie well and have the best scenes printed on them.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


>


That jacket is so awesome.


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


> Wearing my girlfriend's least favorite jacket today.


I'm with your girlfriend on this one.


----------



## VaBeach

No offense intended but it looks like a bottle of Jack Daniels was the inspiration for this one.



Reuben said:


> Wearing my girlfriend's least favorite jacket today. Anyone know who made the jackets for Richard Oliver in 1980? The construction on this thing is seriously impressive, just about every seam I've examined looks hand-stitched. Also, are the sleeves much too short on this? I've gotten them let out as much as I can without adding new material and the body seems about the right length. Also, I love the Southern Proper/W.M. Lamb & Sons collaborations. They tie well and have the best scenes printed on them.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Stanley Blacker (for J.L. Hudson Company) navy blazer
BB OCBD in ecru
Vintage Liberty of London Donegal lambswool tie (from Thrift Exchange, thanks Tweedy Don)
JCrew fair isle sweater vest (from Thrift Exchange, thanks Thom Browne)
Unnamed pocket square
Gray Polo wool trousers (not visible)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Work has been stressful lately and I expressed my frustration with this tie. It features a Manneken pis which I have entitled "Pissing in the wind."

Fading Fast - I agree. I can't wait to get back to outdoor pics and actually it was -15, 15 degrees is manageable. Also, I am now 10 floors up so going oustide is now a huge time suck.

Gamma - Love the sweater!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Sportcoat: Lands' End (vintage thrift shop find)
Shirt: Brooks Bros.
Tie: Brooks Bros.
Trousers: JAB
Socks: Brooks Bros. merino wool
Shoes: A-E in shell cordovan
Gloves: Chester Jeffries (bespoke)
Hat: Brooks Bros. 
Coat (not pictured) L.L. Bean duffle coat


----------



## TheoProf

oxford cloth button down said:


> Work has been stressful lately and I expressed my frustration with this tie. It features a Manneken pis which I have entitled "Pissing in the wind."
> 
> Fading Fast - I agree. I can't wait to get back to outdoor pics and actually it was -15, 15 degrees is manageable. Also, I am now 10 floors up so going oustide is now a huge time suck.
> 
> Gamma - Love the sweater!


OCBD, love the tie! The sweater's great too. Hope work improves for you.


----------



## TheoProf

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Sportcoat: Lands' End (vintage thrift shop find)
> Shirt: Brooks Bros.
> Tie: Brooks Bros.
> Trousers: JAB
> Socks: Brooks Bros. merino wool
> Shoes: A-E in shell cordovan
> Gloves: Chester Jeffries (bespoke)
> Hat: Brooks Bros.
> Coat (not pictured) L.L. Bean duffle coat


Shoe City Thinker, this is a great look. Love the hat with that jacket. Those are great looking gloves as well.


----------



## stcolumba

*Shoe City Thinker*: Nice stuff! Every detail is perfect.

*Gamma*: J.L. Hudson Awwwwwww! ("memories") Terrific ensemble, today.


----------



## Spin Evans

Everyone seems to have gotten dressed up today, great looks all around!

Popinjay, I really like the look of those high-rise trousers, they look both great and natural on you (as does your hair). Is it hard to get the braces to pull them high enough? I'm average height (~6') and all the braces I own are entirely too long.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Everyone seems to have gotten dressed up today, great looks all around!
> 
> Popinjay, I really like the look of those high-rise trousers, they look both great and natural on you (as does your hair). Is it hard to get the braces to pull them high enough? I'm average height (~6') and all the braces I own are entirely too long.


I'm 6'1" and all my braces seem to be long enough for my trousers. What do you mean when you say they're too long?

Popinjay: Thanks! Not my first choice in terms of shades/colors, but I'll take what patchwork tweeds I can get.

Maxbuck, VaBeach: Completely understandable. It's very, very far along the GTH scale and I figured it'd be controversial to say the least. It's my second or third (maybe fourth) loudest item. No Jack Daniels was involved in my purchase but I can't vouch for the sobriety of its creator. Would y'all pass on all patchwork tweeds or just this one in particular?


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> I'm 6'1" and all my braces seem to be long enough for my trousers. What do you mean when you say they're too long?
> 
> Popinjay: Thanks! Not my first choice in terms of shades/colors, but I'll take what patchwork tweeds I can get.
> 
> Maxbuck, VaBeach: Completely understandable. It's very, very far along the GTH scale and I figured it'd be controversial to say the least. It's my second or third (maybe fourth) loudest item. No Jack Daniels was involved in my purchase but I can't vouch for the sobriety of its creator. Would y'all pass on all patchwork tweeds or just this one in particular?


I have three sets of braces: two with slide buckles, and one with a system similar to a belt buckle (like the kind you find on those braided leather braces). I have to hike the slide buckles up very high in order to keep trousers with a healthy rise at the appropriate height. The belt-like braces just plain do not go high enough, and at their shortest end at my hips.

Also, dang, that jacket is incredible. I love that you had not just the guts to wear that sucker, but also to pair it with a bow tie. Pushing my GF to reconsider her choice of male companion with my GTH items is one of my favorite hobbies.


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


> Would y'all pass on all patchwork tweeds or just this one in particular?


Don't know about "all," but certainly this one. Patchwork and tweed don't seem to me to be very congenial partners.


----------



## gamma68

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Sportcoat: Lands' End (vintage thrift shop find)
> Shirt: Brooks Bros.
> Tie: Brooks Bros.
> Trousers: JAB
> Socks: Brooks Bros. merino wool
> Shoes: A-E in shell cordovan
> Gloves: Chester Jeffries (bespoke)
> Hat: Brooks Bros.
> Coat (not pictured) L.L. Bean duffle coat


This is OUTSTANDING. I love all of it!


----------



## The Dan

Williamsonb2, you knocked it out of the park. I love it.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flairball

Reuben said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ThePopinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> That jacket is so awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> NOT
> 
> 
> 
> oxford cloth button down said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This tie, however, is awesome. It'd be even more awesome paired with that jacket.
> 
> Or perhaps if wee man was pissing on that jacket. :icon_smile_wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Reuben said:


> I'm 6'1" and all my braces seem to be long enough for my trousers. What do you mean when you say they're too long?
> 
> Popinjay: Thanks! Not my first choice in terms of shades/colors, but I'll take what patchwork tweeds I can get.
> 
> Maxbuck, VaBeach: Completely understandable. It's very, very far along the GTH scale and I figured it'd be controversial to say the least. It's my second or third (maybe fourth) loudest item. No Jack Daniels was involved in my purchase but I can't vouch for the sobriety of its creator. Would y'all pass on all patchwork tweeds or just this one in particular?


Reuben, I think the jacket is past GTH and straight into FU. At any rate, I don't think there is any appropriate aesthetic criteria for judging that jacket. It represents the pure will to power. As Nietzsche said, that which is made from patchwork exists beyond good and bad.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## FiscalDean

VaBeach said:


> Very nice Dean. Classy look!


Thank you for the input.


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Warming up to around 60*F today. The shirt is closer to the color in the first photo, I don't know why it came out so dark in the second. I need a new phone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL jacket/OCBD
> BB cotton tie
> Not seen: Bass Weejuns and Hamilton Jazzmaster
> 
> @Spin Evans: lol I think I have the same CK linen pants, I thought those looked familiar. I got mine at TJ Maxx for ~$30 last year, I need to have the waist taken in a bit
> before the summer though.


Nice look, I've always liked the navy blazer / yellow shirt combo.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No-name jacket.
> Ecru J. Press shirt.
> BB Madder.
> J. Press square.
> 
> With charcoal flannels.


Youthful, love the tie


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Sweater: old LL Bean (when they had their sweaters made in Scotland)
> Brooks Bros shirt and pants
> Wolverine 1000s (not seen)
> Lemon & Ginger tea


Stc, that is a great sweater.


----------



## FiscalDean

adoucett said:


> First time posting in a while, Been busy with starting a new semester back at school.
> 
> I had an interview today, applying for an independent research project, and combined with the sub-freezing temperatures, I wore the following...
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB regimental
> BB Milano brushed twill pants
> PLR sweater
> Press scarf
> Oakloom 3/2 blazer
> Fleece gloves
> Seiko 5
> 
> I'm not sure how much the attire factored into it, but I'm happy to report that the meeting went well, and I now will be doing research with one of the architects on campus!
> 
> What do you think? Would you have hired me??


Very nicely done from a sartorial standpoint. Congrats on the new job.


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> First time posting in a while, Been busy with starting a new semester back at school.
> 
> I had an interview today, applying for an independent research project, and combined with the sub-freezing temperatures, I wore the following...
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB regimental
> BB Milano brushed twill pants
> PLR sweater
> Press scarf
> Oakloom 3/2 blazer
> Fleece gloves
> Seiko 5
> 
> I'm not sure how much the attire factored into it, but I'm happy to report that the meeting went well, and I now will be doing research with one of the architects on campus!
> 
> What do you think? Would you have hired me??


Brilliant colors! Yes, you are hired.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Stanley Blacker (for J.L. Hudson Company) navy blazer
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Vintage Liberty of London Donegal lambswool tie (from Thrift Exchange, thanks Tweedy Don)
> JCrew fair isle sweater vest (from Thrift Exchange, thanks Thom Browne)
> Unnamed pocket square
> Gray Polo wool trousers (not visible)


Great sweater


----------



## FiscalDean

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Sportcoat: Lands' End (vintage thrift shop find)
> Shirt: Brooks Bros.
> Tie: Brooks Bros.
> Trousers: JAB
> Socks: Brooks Bros. merino wool
> Shoes: A-E in shell cordovan
> Gloves: Chester Jeffries (bespoke)
> Hat: Brooks Bros.
> Coat (not pictured) L.L. Bean duffle coat


Great tie, I think I have tie envy.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Work has been stressful lately and I expressed my frustration with this tie. It features a Manneken pis which I have entitled "Pissing in the wind."
> 
> Fading Fast - I agree. I can't wait to get back to outdoor pics and actually it was -15, 15 degrees is manageable. Also, I am now 10 floors up so going oustide is now a huge time suck.
> 
> Gamma - Love the sweater!


OCBD, interesting tie. I'm not sure I'd have the courage to give it a try though. All of my direct reports are women and they might think I'm trying to create a hostile work environment.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68: Fantastic tie and sweater - you are killing it this week.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday,

SC, BB
Pants, JAB
Shirt, mytailor.com
Tie, BB
Socks, Lands End Argyles
Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


----------



## AshScache

Reuben said:


> Wearing my girlfriend's least favorite jacket today. Anyone know who made the jackets for Richard Oliver in 1980? The construction on this thing is seriously impressive, just about every seam I've examined looks hand-stitched. Also, are the sleeves much too short on this? I've gotten them let out as much as I can without adding new material and the body seems about the right length. Also, I love the Southern Proper/W.M. Lamb & Sons collaborations. They tie well and have the best scenes printed on them.


LOVE IT.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday,
> 
> SC, BB
> Pants, JAB
> Shirt, mytailor.com
> Tie, BB
> Socks, Lands End Argyles
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


Ohhhhhh, I like this tie!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FiscalDean said:


> OCBD, interesting tie. I'm not sure I'd have the courage to give it a try though. All of my direct reports are women and they might think I'm trying to create a hostile work environment.


I figured I was in the clear because of its historical significance, but really 3/5 girls in my office thought it was a grammy


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday,
> 
> SC, BB
> Pants, JAB
> Shirt, mytailor.com
> Tie, BB
> Socks, Lands End Argyles
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


I really like the tie shirt combo here. Very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Agreed- Fiscal, the three patterns in the shot work _very_ well. I like the argyle, too.


----------



## bigwordprof

AshScache said:


> LOVE IT.


x2, great jacket and nice bow.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> I figured I was in the clear because of its historical significance, but really 3/5 girls in my office thought it was a grammy


That's fantastic.


----------



## MaxBuck

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday,
> 
> SC, BB
> Pants, JAB
> Shirt, mytailor.com
> Tie, BB
> Socks, Lands End Argyles
> Shoes, AE Hamilton in shell


As good, to my eye, as I've seen you look here, Dean. Really excellent stuff.


----------



## orange fury

Casual friday:


RL shirt/socks
CK jeans
Hamilton Jazzmaster
Bass Weejuns
Columbia belt

the more I wear this shirt, the more I like it. Really lightweight (it's near 70*F today), MOP buttons, single needle stitching- pretty nice details for ~$40 on sale.


----------



## loarbmhs

You might want to try a v-neck undershirt, so it doesn't show-it's a cleaner look. Save the crew-neck version for when you're wearing a tie, especially with a white shirt (keeps you from having the flesh tone behind the v-neck show through the shirt.


orange fury said:


> Casual friday:
> 
> 
> RL shirt/socks
> CK jeans
> Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Bass Weejuns
> Columbia belt
> 
> the more I wear this shirt, the more I like it. Really lightweight (it's near 70*F today), MOP buttons, single needle stitching- pretty nice details for ~$40 on sale.


----------



## Pentheos

loarbmhs said:


> You might want to try a v-neck undershirt, so it doesn't show-it's a cleaner look. Save the crew-neck version for when you're wearing a tie, especially with a white shirt (keeps you from having the flesh tone behind the v-neck show through the shirt.


Better yet, liberate yourself from the tyranny of the undershirt.


----------



## orange fury

loarbmhs said:


> You might want to try a v-neck undershirt, so it doesn't show-it's a cleaner look. Save the crew-neck version for when you're wearing a tie, especially with a white shirt (keeps you from having the flesh tone behind the v-neck show through the shirt.


I actually used to only wear v necks, but I got a bunch of crew necks for Christmas this year, so that's on my "to buy" list



Pentheos said:


> Better yet, liberate yourself from the tyranny of the undershirt.


cant do that, I sweat too much lol. I tried it for a couple weeks and almost ruined a white CT dress shirt and a white Corneliani polo because of sweat stains. I was able to clean both with spray and wash, but never again lol. The only things I'll wear without an undershirt are golf shirts (underarmor/nike/etc), linen shirts, and t shirts


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Walter Denton

stcolumba said:


>


I really like that glen plaid.


----------



## gamma68

Another fantastic ensemble, StC!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Just wanted to show off today's tie.

Spinevans- Thanks! And I haven't had any problems with the length of those suspenders, and I'm about 5'10".


----------



## Jovan

loarbmhs said:


> You might want to try a v-neck undershirt, so it doesn't show-it's a cleaner look. Save the crew-neck version for when you're wearing a tie, especially with a white shirt (keeps you from having the flesh tone behind the v-neck show through the shirt.


This.



Pentheos said:


> Better yet, liberate yourself from the tyranny of the undershirt.


It depends on the situation, shirt, and my mood on whether or not I wear an undershirt. I wear them more frequently than I used to since switching to RibbedTee though.



orange fury said:


> I actually used to only wear v necks, but I got a bunch of crew necks for Christmas this year, so that's on my "to buy" list
> 
> cant do that, I sweat too much lol. I tried it for a couple weeks and almost ruined a white CT dress shirt and a white Corneliani polo because of sweat stains. I was able to clean both with spray and wash, but never again lol. The only things I'll wear without an undershirt are golf shirts (underarmor/nike/etc), linen shirts, and t shirts


Try DeoGo. Those "sweat stains" are likely a culprit of whatever antiperspirant you're using, not underarm sweat alone.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Stcolumba, popinjay- great use of stripes and checks !


----------



## MaxBuck

Sweet tie there, Popinjay.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I had an event today so I got to break out wool pants. Sadly, that is exciting to me!


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> Great sweater





Fading Fast said:


> Gamma68: Fantastic tie and sweater - you are killing it this week.


Thank you, gentlemen!



stcolumba said:


> J.L. Hudson Awwwwwww! ("memories") Terrific ensemble, today.


Thank you, sir. I _knew _the Hudson's reference would elicit a response from you!

P.S.--GREAT Bean sweater.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I had an event today so I got to break out wool pants. Sadly, that is exciting to me!


I saw this on my phone, and with the way you're standing an without zooming in it looks like your pants have a two foot rise lol. Great look!


----------



## Roycru

Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, Land's End shirt, Lancaster Saxony tie, J. Peterman trousers, and Allen Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Pentheos

Roycru said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, Land's End shirt, Lancaster Saxony tie, J. Peterman trousers, and Allen Edmonds shoes......


Outstanding. I mean it, I'm chary at giving compliments.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed, 
so very nicely done, Roycru! :thumbs-up:


----------



## FiscalDean

Stc, OCBD, Anthony and MaxBuck, thanks gentlemen, I appreciate the input


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


>


Stc, I really like the glen plaid. Is this part of a suit or is it a sport coat?


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

L-feld said:


> Reuben, I think the jacket is past GTH and straight into FU. At any rate, I don't think there is any appropriate aesthetic criteria for judging that jacket. It represents the pure will to power. As Nietzsche said, that which is made from patchwork exists beyond good and bad.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


That is hilarious. Great post there, L-Feld.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## ArtVandalay

I love everything about that ESPECIALLY that fantastic tie. I've never seen a hot air balloon tie before. But now I want one.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks, a couple that I almost purchased.
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173000205/vintage-hand-sewn-by-robert-talbott?ref=favs_view_3
https://www.etsy.com/listing/173000...y-robert-talbott-pink?ref=shop_home_active_10


----------



## RT-Bone

STC - you've really given me a different perspective on Suit Supply.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Stc, I really like the glen plaid. Is this part of a suit or is it a sport coat?


It is a suit. On the Forum on the "other" side, I have a full body shot.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC, can make anything look good. He knows what he is doing 


Orange Fury - Thanks!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Roycru said:


> Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, Land's End shirt, Lancaster Saxony tie, J. Peterman trousers, and Allen Edmonds shoes......


This is fantastic. I have a clear penchant for check trousers with DB blazers. Something about that tie makes the outfit great.


----------



## Brio1

oxford cloth button down said:


> Work has been stressful lately and I expressed my frustration with this tie. It features a Manneken pis which I have entitled "Pissing in the wind."
> 
> Fading Fast - I agree. I can't wait to get back to outdoor pics and actually it was -15, 15 degrees is manageable. Also, I am now 10 floors up so going oustide is now a huge time suck.
> 
> Gamma - Love the sweater!


First-rate tie. Wear it while drinking a Belgian ale after work, preferably while in Brussels. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## loarbmhs

I think it looks great, but I'd go with a spread collar shirt instead of the button down.


Anthony Charton said:


> This is fantastic. I have a clear penchant for check trousers with DB blazers. Something about that tie makes the outfit great.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> It is a suit. On the Forum on the "other" side, I have a full body shot.


Very nice, I love that fabric.


----------



## FiscalDean

Casual Friday

Flannel Blazer by Soutwick
Gray Flannel pants by Corbin
Tattersall shirt by mytailor.com
Argyle socks from Lands Emc
Shoes, AE Preston


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> STC, can make anything look good. He knows what he is doing


If only that were true! :icon_smile:

*Fiscal*: Nice socks and shirt!


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> If only that were true! :icon_smile:
> 
> *Fiscal*: Nice socks and shirt!


Thank you Stc. I have to agree with OCBD.


----------



## Anthony Charton

loarbmhs said:


> I think it looks great, but I'd go with a spread collar shirt instead of the button down.


Ah- so would I, but this is the American trad forum !


----------



## RT-Bone

Morning walk with the kid - this is all covered up by an Ergo carrier (navy, ha!)

-Brooks
-Bean
-Barbour




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Off to Church Today.
Suit: Oak Hall
Shirt: US Polo Assn. (The poor man's Ralph Lauren )
Tie: Robert Talbott
Shoes: Stafford

OCBD: That Mannekin Pis tie is amusing. Did anyone notice the design and comment?
Reuben: I'm not sure if I could pull off that sport coat, but I would want to try. :{)
Shoe City Thinker: I love that tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Colonel Ichabod - very nice outfit, but you left out the details on the most eye-popping piece: the sweater vest?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jacket is newly thrifted, Liberty of London tie, LE shirt, polo cords.

Thoughts on tie/jacket combo would be appreciated.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Ichabod- Great rig- I really dig that cardigan with the suit.

Popinjay- The combo works well to my eye but the jacket looks a tad bulky on you. How do you find the shoulders fit ?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Anthony Charton said:


> Popinjay- The combo works well to my eye but the jacket looks a tad bulky on you. How do you find the shoulders fit ?


Shoulders fit pretty well, it's a little rumpled from being kept on a wire hanger for who knows how long. A little big through the chest, but that'll be good for wearing a sweater or whatever underneath.
The photo I posted in the blues and brags thread is little more indicative of the fit.


----------



## RT-Bone

ThePopinjay said:


> Jacket is newly thrifted, Liberty of London tie, LE shirt, polo cords.
> 
> Thoughts on tie/jacket combo would be appreciated.


Great on their own, but not enough contrast for my taste - purely personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt

I don't want to muddle the thread with additional copies of these member's pictures but..

Roycru;

I'm a little late to the party but... love the combination. Those shoes have an absurd amount of character and what I assume is a nice amount of patina I don't often associate with AE; I would have guessed they were Alden or some English maker. You always look great! I wish you would post more often.

Popinjay;

I love the tartan and university stripe combination. I am fond of that one myself, especially with a warm-hued tartan and a blue uni.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Fading Fast--It's from a brand called Woods & Gray, but I've never heard of it before and I can't find much online. Here's what it looks like separate:


----------



## Fading Fast

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Fading Fast--It's from a brand called Woods & Gray, but I've never heard of it before and I can't find much online. Here's what it looks like separate:


That is beautiful - wonderful piece to have in your wardrobe. I'll do some work as well on the brand to see what I can find out.


----------



## stcolumba

Taking a break from shoveling snow (again!!!) from the driveway and the sidewalk. The snowbanks are higher than my shoulder. 
LL Bean flannel shirt


----------



## ReppTie

*My First Post*

Hello Everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. Really inspired by all the fine gentlemen on this thread, and hope my first effort is not too poor. I'm a freshman in college and dress in khakis and a ocbd most days. Here's what I wore to church on Sunday.
Ralph Lauren OCBD
Robert Talbott Tie
Uniqlo Jacket (I know not very trad brand but soft shoulder and very comfortable)
(Not Pictured) J. Crew cuffed khakis, Bass Weejuns


----------



## FiscalDean

ReppTie said:


> Hello Everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. Really inspired by all the fine gentlemen on this thread, and hope my first effort is not too poor. I'm a freshman in college and dress in khakis and a ocbd most days. Here's what I wore to church on Sunday.
> Ralph Lauren OCBD
> Robert Talbott Tie
> Uniqlo Jacket (I know not very trad brand but soft shoulder and very comfortable)
> (Not Pictured) J. Crew cuffed khakis, Bass Weejuns


Welcome to the forum. Nice look ReppTie


----------



## stcolumba

ReppTie said:


> Hello Everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. Really inspired by all the fine gentlemen on this thread, and hope my first effort is not too poor. I'm a freshman in college and dress in khakis and a ocbd most days. Here's what I wore to church on Sunday.
> Ralph Lauren OCBD
> Robert Talbott Tie
> Uniqlo Jacket (I know not very trad brand but soft shoulder and very comfortable)
> (Not Pictured) J. Crew cuffed khakis, Bass Weejuns


Perfect! Classic!


----------



## drlivingston

Good show, ReppTie. Most people need vast improvement when they make their inaugural post. You, on the other hand, seem to have been doing your homework early. I am curious about the Uniqlo jacket. Any way to get some picks of the inside labels?


----------



## MaxBuck

ReppTie said:


> Ralph Lauren OCBD
> Robert Talbott Tie
> Uniqlo Jacket (I know not very trad brand but soft shoulder and very comfortable)
> (Not Pictured) J. Crew cuffed khakis, Bass Weejuns


Very clean look. Not sure I've ever seen a Talbott tie that I didn't like, and the jacket looks terrific here.


----------



## Fading Fast

Repp Tie: Welcome and great first post. The jacket looks very nice - soft shoulder, heavy weight fabric and great grey herringbone - makes me want to learn more about Uniqlo. Well done.


----------



## orange fury

And for all the tassel-haters on the "trad classics you don't like" thread  :


RL jacket/shirt/socks
BB tie
J&M loafers


----------



## Flairball

Fading Fast said:


> The jacket looks very nice - soft shoulder, heavy weight fabric and great grey herringbone - makes me want to learn more about Uniqlo.


I concur. Looks like a great jacket. However, as I recall, Uniqlo jackets are cut quite shorter that the standard. I could be mistaken, but that's how I remember them. There is a Uniqlo in NYC.


----------



## Flairball

Snow again today.

The details









The full Monty 









With snow defense









Barbour tattersall
Piccadilly V-neck
Barbour cords
3b HT
Saks PS
Izod topcoat
PT Clark's -not shown


----------



## Tilton

Thursday and Friday from last week:



















Woolovers sweater
BB OCBD
PRL 5-pocket cords
C&J for PRL tassels



















Orvis shirt
Bean 3-layer parka
PRL navy chinos
Rancourt for PRL beefrolls

And today, dreaming of spring:



















VV Shep Shirt and polo
PRL chinos
Rubber sole CG Weejuns for the rain

And yes, I wear the Orvis Invincible Extra merino socks almost all winter long.


----------



## RT-Bone

Lots of heavy, wet snow here in NYC today. 

Top:
-BB OCBD
-Bean Norwegian

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-Bean boots 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

ReppTie said:


> Hello Everyone, long time lurker, first time poster. Really inspired by all the fine gentlemen on this thread, and hope my first effort is not too poor. I'm a freshman in college and dress in khakis and a ocbd most days. Here's what I wore to church on Sunday.
> Ralph Lauren OCBD
> Robert Talbott Tie
> Uniqlo Jacket (I know not very trad brand but soft shoulder and very comfortable)
> (Not Pictured) J. Crew cuffed khakis, Bass Weejuns


Welcome to the forum! You and Popinjay are _light years_ ahead of where I was sartorially as an undergraduate.

That's a splendid looking jacket. I was a little surprised to learn it's by Uniqlo. As others have said, I'd like to see more photos of it and its interior labels.

I have a Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket that I purchased this past summer. I swapped out the crummy black plastic buttons for MOP, and I like it quite a bit. It measures 29.75" from the bottom of the collar. In this case, I'm happy with the length.


----------



## svb

SNS
mtm
LL Bean (x2)​


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> You and Popinjay are _light years_ ahead of where I was sartorially as an undergraduate.


Thanks Gamma, that is very kind of you!

ReppTie- very nice look, I love that tie.


----------



## ReppTie

Thank you all so very much for your kind words! It really means a lot coming from you gentlemen. I picked up the Uniqlo jacket at a local Goodwill, it is sized medium (gasp) but I'm usually a 36s jacket size and surprisingly this one fits nicely (well I like to think so!). 
It isn't short at all surprisingly compared to some Uniqlo jackets I've seen. Here's some pictures of it along with what I wore today. Sorry for the poor lighting.





I realize the pictures are a little small, apologies, still trying to get the hang of it. The tag says 70% wool, 30% nylon, lining 100% polyester.
Uniqlo Jacket
Bass "Weejun Oxford" OCBD
J. Crew khakis
Bass Weejuns
J. Crew Crewneck


----------



## Jovan

Everyone's looking fantastic.

Nothing terribly special for me today. Just another round of interviews. I'm aware that I need a new suit, the others I own just don't fit anymore. We'll see once that tax return comes in.


----------



## gamma68

BB deep navy Scottish Lambswool sweater
BB button-down in coral w/white stripes
Lands' End jeans, straight fit


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Hunt Club SC (thrifted)
BB shirt
BB sweater
LE ancient madder (thrifted)
LLB Chinos
bean boot knockoffs (gifted)


----------



## Spin Evans

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Hunt Club SC (thrifted)
> BB shirt
> BB sweater
> LE ancient madder (thrifted)
> LLB Chinos
> bean boot knockoffs (gifted)


That tie is *magnificent*.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> BB deep navy Scottish Lambswool sweater
> BB button-down in coral w/white stripes
> Lands' End jeans, straight fit


The coral striped shirt really pops against the navy sweater. Good color combining!
Now....I am equally intrigued by the rug in your dining room. :smile:


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> And for all the tassel-haters on the "trad classics you don't like" thread  :
> 
> 
> RL jacket/shirt/socks
> BB tie
> J&M loafers


Great tie, OF


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


>


That is a good looking SC, details please. Love the tie, too.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan,

I really like the shirt and tie combination, nice job combing two stripes. Details please.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, BB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, BB
Shoes, AE Strand


----------



## Fading Fast

ReppTie said:


> Thank you all so very much for your kind words! It really means a lot coming from you gentlemen. I picked up the Uniqlo jacket at a local Goodwill, it is sized medium (gasp) but I'm usually a 36s jacket size and surprisingly this one fits nicely (well I like to think so!).
> It isn't short at all surprisingly compared to some Uniqlo jackets I've seen. Here's some pictures of it along with what I wore today. Sorry for the poor lighting.
> 
> I realize the pictures are a little small, apologies, still trying to get the hang of it. The tag says 70% wool, 30% nylon, lining 100% polyester.
> Uniqlo Jacket
> Bass "Weejun Oxford" OCBD
> J. Crew khakis
> Bass Weejuns
> J. Crew Crewneck


Thank you for the follow-up information and pictures. I'm surprised the jacket isn't fully lined as I've learned from this forum that unlined jackets are more costly to make because you have to finish all the seams inside to look professional and neat. That said, I love a heavy jacket like you have to be only partially lined as it reduces the too-much warmth factor when inside. I passed on a similar one from Ralph Lauren three years ago and still regret it. The fit in front looks great and pretty good in the back, but perhaps there is a bit of a pull that is throwing the vent slightly off center, but that could be nothing but that you haven't squared it on your shoulders. And my last point, I am jealous that you can wear a jacket sized "medium" - as a 40L, the s, m, l jackets never work for me.


----------



## stcolumba

Time to go scrape the ice off the front steps--again. #sickofwinter

Stormy Kromer Mackinaw 100% wool, 26 oz, Made in Michigan
Orvis wool sweater
Outlier shirt
Brooks Bros chinos
Wolverine 1000s
Darn Tough wool socks


----------



## orange fury

Cold, rainy, and just generally crappy outside today:



RL polo shirt/socks
LLB shetland
TH chinos
Bass Weejuns

Fiscal Dean- thank you! I love the pattern on that tie, but unfortunately it's the first time I've worn it in the year that I've owned it because it's so difficult to get a decent knot out of the darn thing lol.

STC- great jacket!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Time to go scrape the ice off the front steps--again. #sickofwinter
> 
> Stormy Kromer Mackinaw 100% wool, 26 oz, Made in Michigan
> Orvis wool sweater
> Outlier shirt
> Brooks Bros chinos
> Wolverine 1000s
> Darn Tough wool socks


Thanks, StC, for your feedback on the sweater/shirt combo. I acquired the rug several years ago at a Restoration Hardware outlet closing sale. As a bonus, here is a recent acquisition--an antique Mafrash panel:









I really like your Stormy Kromer coat. Then again, I'm a sucker for buffalo plaid. Where did you acquire it? Do you also have one of SK's hats?

Get ready for tomorrow's expected snowfall!


----------



## efdll

It's not fair. This man looks better in functional clothes for doing hard work outside in the dead of winter than anyone anytime. Just not fair.



stcolumba said:


> Time to go scrape the ice off the front steps--again. #sickofwinter
> 
> Stormy Kromer Mackinaw 100% wool, 26 oz, Made in Michigan
> Orvis wool sweater
> Outlier shirt
> Brooks Bros chinos
> Wolverine 1000s
> Darn Tough wool socks


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Today felt like a cardigan day.
Shirt: LE
Cardigan: San Fransisco Knitting Mills
Pants: American Eagle
Tie: Private Club

Popinjay: I'll chime in with the praise for that tie. It is awesome.
Argyll: That tweed jacket is very nice.


----------



## orange fury

efdll said:


> It's not fair. This man looks better in functional clothes for doing hard work outside in the dead of winter than anyone anytime. Just not fair.


Lol +1, I've had this same thought anytime he posts a pic of chinos, an OCBD, and a shetland to go shovel snow.


----------



## orange fury

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Today felt like a cardigan day.
> Shirt: LE
> Cardigan: San Fransisco Knitting Mills
> Pants: American Eagle
> Tie: Private Club


Looks good Ichabod, I'll continue to be jealous of anyone who can wear a cardigan successfully, I have yet to try one that fits me well...


----------



## RT-Bone

Pretty standard for me today (OCBD, sweater, chinos, etc), but I am wearing one of my favorite scarves. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## benjclark

From this week's local paper. 
SC: Vintage tweed
Sweater: BB Cashmere
Shirt: Kamakura 
Tie: Vintage shetland wool
Slouch: 6'2" subject and 4'8" photographer


----------



## gamma68

benjclark said:


> From this week's local paper.
> SC: Vintage tweed
> Sweater: BB Cashmere
> Shirt: Kamakura
> Tie: Vintage shetland wool
> Slouch: 6'2" subject and 4'8" photographer


Excellent rig, Ben. I also watched the video and am impressed by your dedication to preserving history and incorporating story-telling in the museum's mission. Best of luck to you and the MonDak!


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> Time to go scrape the ice off the front steps--again. #sickofwinter
> 
> Stormy Kromer Mackinaw 100% wool, 26 oz, Made in Michigan
> Orvis wool sweater
> Outlier shirt
> Brooks Bros chinos
> Wolverine 1000s
> Darn Tough wool socks


Great looking Mackinaw there, stcolumba.

Don't put the snow shovel to the back of the garage ...


----------



## svb

​


----------



## benjclark

gamma68 said:


> Excellent rig, Ben. I also watched the video and am impressed by your dedication to preserving history and incorporating story-telling in the museum's mission. Best of luck to you and the MonDak!


Thanks!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Benj - Nice rig. I like how natural and comfortable you look in it.


----------



## Flairball

Like others, I've got a bit of snow removal to take care of, so I thought I'd try something different. It's not often I wear jeans, or a SC with them.



















Barbour tartan shirt
Orvis V-neck
LLB SC. This may be the only one I own appropriate for wear with jeans
Blue jeans - I believe I bought them at BJ's
LLB rag wool socks
merrills.


----------



## CMDC

Here's the maiden voyage of my long sought after grail item--the dark green blazer. Thrifted two weeks ago. Of course, on Saturday I found a flannel one in my size so now I have two.

JAB cashmere dark green 3/2 sack blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
JPress tie
LLB flannels
AE Grayson shells


----------



## RT-Bone

CMDC said:


> Here's the maiden voyage of my long sought after grail item--the dark green blazer. Thrifted two weeks ago. Of course, on Saturday I found a flannel one in my size so now I have two.
> 
> JAB cashmere dark green 3/2 sack blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> JPress tie
> LLB flannels
> AE Grayson shells


Digging this look, top to bottom.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CMDC said:


> Here's the maiden voyage of my long sought after grail item--the dark green blazer. Thrifted two weeks ago. Of course, on Saturday I found a flannel one in my size so now I have two.
> 
> JAB cashmere dark green 3/2 sack blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> JPress tie
> LLB flannels
> AE Grayson shells


Your tie/carpet combination is too matchy.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, StC, for your feedback on the sweater/shirt combo. I acquired the rug several years ago at a Restoration Hardware outlet closing sale. As a bonus, here is a recent acquisition--an antique Mafrash panel:
> 
> I really like your Stormy Kromer coat. Then again, I'm a sucker for buffalo plaid. Where did you acquire it? Do you also have one of SK's hats?
> 
> Get ready for tomorrow's expected snowfall!


Thanks, Gamma! I got the coat from the SK website. Unfortunately, I do not own a SK hat.

That Mafrash panel is gorgeous!


----------



## stcolumba

benjclark said:


> View attachment 10216
> 
> 
> From this week's local paper.
> SC: Vintage tweed
> Sweater: BB Cashmere
> Shirt: Kamakura
> Tie: Vintage shetland wool
> Slouch: 6'2" subject and 4'8" photographer


You, sir, are well dressed! Lovely coat!


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Suit, BB
> Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
> Tie, BB
> Shoes, AE Strand


Outstanding suit! Love the pattern.


----------



## Anthony Charton

svb said:


> ​


I routinely find your outfits tastefully expressive- in this one I particularly dig the tie/shirt combo; on the other hand I usually find your jacket on the short side, which to me detracts from your sense of style. More classic lengths, less fashion-oriented would IMO look more on point. Just my twopence, though.


----------



## benjclark

stcolumba said:


> You, sir, are well dressed! Lovely coat!


Thank you! It's from a menswear shop in Kansas City appx. 1960s (Something & Gunn as memory serves).


----------



## adoucett

A little warmer today on campus. 
Rather than wear a gaudy sweatshirt from the bookstore, I opted for a sweater in school colors instead. 










BB Ercu OCBD
BB Cashmere V-neck sweater
Land's End regimental 
Tartan cashmere blend scarf (Courtesy of Sir. 32rollandrock)
Patagonia fleece
BB twill trousers 
L.L. Bean Maine hunting shoe (Slush City)


----------



## MZWilson

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Expecting a lot of snow today. Wearing a coat that I got a Goodwill for a few bucks. It isn't great quality, but I feel like it fits decently. The bowtie was a gift from a very thoughtful student. A little shinier than I normally like, but I'm a cyclist so I love it.

Jacket: thrifted stafford 
Sweater and shirt: j crew
Bow tie: urban outfitters
Pants: dockers
Shoes: AE


----------



## stcolumba

MZWilson said:


> Expecting a lot of snow today. Wearing a coat that I got a Goodwill for a few bucks. It isn't great quality, but I feel like it fits decently. The bowtie was a gift from a very thoughtful student. A little shinier than I normally like, but I'm a cyclist so I love it.
> 
> Jacket: thrifted stafford
> Sweater and shirt: j crew
> Bow tie: urban outfitters
> Pants: dockers
> Shoes: AE


Loving this tie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for all their kind comments.

This was once the door that led to where I went to lunch almost every day. Now, it's not even a door any more.

Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed jacket, pink OCBD, repp tie, and tan cotton cable sweater vest, Squarextrodinare pink polka dot pocket square, Land's End tan cotton twill trousers, and Allen Edmonds brogue suede Strands......


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

MZWilson said:


> Expecting a lot of snow today. Wearing a coat that I got a Goodwill for a few bucks. It isn't great quality, but I feel like it fits decently. The bowtie was a gift from a very thoughtful student. A little shinier than I normally like, but I'm a cyclist so I love it.
> 
> Jacket: thrifted stafford
> Sweater and shirt: j crew
> Bow tie: urban outfitters
> Pants: dockers
> Shoes: AE


I have seen many amazing bow ties, and this is certainly in the top ten. That student has good taste.


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Jovan,
> 
> I really like the shirt and tie combination, nice job combing two stripes. Details please.


Thanks! The suit is Black Lapel, shirt and socks Ledbury, tie is an unknown maker from "silk organzine" (not sure what that means because it looks like repp to me), shoes are Allen Edmonds.



Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the follow-up information and pictures. I'm surprised the jacket isn't fully lined as I've learned from this forum that unlined jackets are more costly to make because you have to finish all the seams inside to look professional and neat. That said, I love a heavy jacket like you have to be only partially lined as it reduces the too-much warmth factor when inside. I passed on a similar one from Ralph Lauren three years ago and still regret it. The fit in front looks great and pretty good in the back, but perhaps there is a bit of a pull that is throwing the vent slightly off center, but that could be nothing but that you haven't squared it on your shoulders. And my last point, I am jealous that you can wear a jacket sized "medium" - as a 40L, the s, m, l jackets never work for me.


There is nothing that is sacred anymore. Working sleeve buttons are a common thing on low priced sport coats and suits now. It doesn't surprise me that partial lining is also starting to be.

Same here, almost nothing works for me in alpha sizing. That said, if you have anything in the elusive size of 40L you don't want anymore...



orange fury said:


> Looks good Ichabod, I'll continue to be jealous of anyone who can wear a cardigan successfully, I have yet to try one that fits me well...


There is nothing particularly different about cardigans from all other sweaters, fit wise. What are your problems? Just about anyone can wear one.



benjclark said:


> View attachment 10216
> 
> 
> From this week's local paper.
> SC: Vintage tweed
> Sweater: BB Cashmere
> Shirt: Kamakura
> Tie: Vintage shetland wool
> Slouch: 6'2" subject and 4'8" photographer


Great look, great story, great thing you do for preserving history.



svb said:


> ​


Details! Also, I think you may benefit from a taller collar stand on shirts. I know I certainly do.



adoucett said:


> A little warmer today on campus.
> Rather than wear a gaudy sweatshirt from the bookstore, I opted for a sweater in school colors instead.
> 
> BB Ercu OCBD
> BB Cashmere V-neck sweater
> Land's End regimental
> Tartan cashmere blend scarf (Courtesy of Sir. 32rollandrock)
> Patagonia fleece
> BB twill trousers
> L.L. Bean Maine hunting shoe (Slush City)


Tighten up that tie knot and you'll be right as rain.


----------



## FiscalDean

benjclark said:


> View attachment 10216
> 
> 
> From this week's local paper.
> SC: Vintage tweed
> Sweater: BB Cashmere
> Shirt: Kamakura
> Tie: Vintage shetland wool
> Slouch: 6'2" subject and 4'8" photographer


Very nice SC.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Good looking tweed OCBD


----------



## FiscalDean

RT-Bone said:


> Digging this look, top to bottom.


+1, very nice look


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Outstanding suit! Love the pattern.


Thank you, Stc. I find BB glen plaid to my liking. I have 3 winter wt plaids, a gray, blue and brown, and all three are BB.


----------



## FiscalDean

MZWilson said:


> Expecting a lot of snow today. Wearing a coat that I got a Goodwill for a few bucks. It isn't great quality, but I feel like it fits decently. The bowtie was a gift from a very thoughtful student. A little shinier than I normally like, but I'm a cyclist so I love it.
> 
> Jacket: thrifted stafford
> Sweater and shirt: j crew
> Bow tie: urban outfitters
> Pants: dockers
> Shoes: AE


Looking good, I love the shirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, red label JAB flannel
Shirt, Lands End
Tie, Tino Cosma
Shoes, AE Fifth Ave


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> oxford cloth button down said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.
> 
> Good looking tweed OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> Love the tweed jacket, OCBD. How is it that your streets and sidewalks have _little to no snow?_ I'm getting a bit sick of the perpetual blizzard here in Michigan.
Click to expand...


----------



## orange fury

RL shirt/jacket/socks
thetiebar.com knit tie
Hamilton Baxter
Bass Weejuns

@Jovan: I don't know what it is about cardigans, but for some reason every one I've ever tried on just fits awkwardly. Ones that fit well in the body are usually way too tight in the sleeves, if it fits well in the sleeves the body is overly blousy, etc.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> RL shirt/jacket/socks
> thetiebar.com knit tie
> Hamilton Baxter
> Bass Weejuns
> 
> .


Nice watch!


----------



## stcolumba

Footwear du jour. There is no place to put the snow! I've been shoveling for the past two hours, and it looks as if I have done nothing.

Thank you, LL Bean and Stormy Kromer and Darn Tough socks.


----------



## CMDC

Vintage tweed 3/2 sack from Harman's of Baltimore
BB blue ocbd
BB merino V-neck
Atkinson's poplin tie
LLB olive flannels
AE Kennett


----------



## TimHardy

Great clock!


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## ThePopinjay

FiscalDean said:


> That is a good looking SC, details please. Love the tie, too.


Thanks Fiscal, I just thrifted the sportcoat but it doesn't have a makers tag, thinking it might be southwick.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


>


Absolutely brilliant!!!


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Vintage tweed 3/2 sack from Harman's of Baltimore
> BB blue ocbd
> BB merino V-neck
> Atkinson's poplin tie
> LLB olive flannels
> AE Kennett


The color and pattern combinations and contrasts are pleasing and imaginative.


----------



## Fading Fast

MZWilson: As others have noted, fantastic bow tie and you put a great outfit around it.

OCBD: As always, classic, elegant, understated and very Trad. I, too, am curious about the snowless streets as my girlfriend's parent live in Bloomfield Hills MI and they have ridiculous amounts of snow on the ground


----------



## svb

Jovan said:


> Details! Also, I think you may benefit from a taller collar stand on shirts. I know I certainly do.


Jacket & pants are from Epaulet, shoes are Loake. Shirt is mtm from ModernTailor and the tie is a vintage grenadine from some obscure label I forget.

The collar thing -- I get this all the time. I've been getting this since 2007, in fact. Thing is, I just have a very long neck apparently. This collar is already a 2-button collar with a 4cm stand. More than 4cm and the proportions of the collar start to get a little ridiculous. Like Prince Michael territory.

The other issue that you run into then is that overall, I'm not a large person. So if we're looking at just the shirt (without a jacket & tie), long collar points can start to look bad on me (regardless of spread/angle).

For instance:








I think this shot demonstrates fairly well that a larger, taller collar looks way out of proportion with the rest of the dimensions of a shirt my size. this collar looks like it's ready to swallow my head (under a sweater though, this shirt is perfect).

as opposed to a short (2.25") collar point results in good overall shirt proportions:










So I'm in this weird zone where I want a collar band that is as tall as possible but points that are as short as possible. So I've had to compromise on both somewhat to keep things in moderation.

For suits I've found that the 2-button cutaway with a 4cm stand and 8cm points is optimal. Unfortunately, to a lot of people, it still "reads" as low.


----------



## Eric W S

My perception is the first picture is one of your best. You look comfortable and normal? It's not the point length that is throwing the proportions off...


----------



## bigwordprof

I see where Stanley is coming from. I think the first picture makes the head look much smaller than it really is.


----------



## gamma68

Fighting a horrible cold and nasty winter weather. Would someone please turn off the snow machine already?

I decided I wasn't going to mess around while performing snow removal--hence the non-trad Carhartt coat.

Vintage LL Bean buffalo plaid wool shirt
Barbour tattersall
LL Bean flannel-lined jeans
Murray Brothers wool blue/black plaid scarf
LL Bean 10" Maine Hunting Shoes
LL Bean Ragg Wool Gloves with deerskin palms and Prima Loft insulation (incredibly warm and dry)
Carhartt coat with quilted lining (very warm)
~6 inches of snow on top of what we already had...


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Fighting a horrible cold and nasty winter weather. Would someone please turn off the snow machine already?
> 
> I decided I wasn't going to mess around while performing snow removal--hence the non-trad Carhartt coat.
> 
> Vintage LL Bean buffalo plaid wool shirt
> Barbour tattersall
> LL Bean flannel-lined jeans
> Murray Brothers wool blue/black plaid scarf
> LL Bean 10" Maine Hunting Shoes
> LL Bean Ragg Wool Gloves with deerskin palms and Prima Loft insulation (incredibly warm and dry)
> Carhartt coat with quilted lining (very warm)
> ~6 inches of snow on top of what we already had...


I've been looking for some warm gloves. I'm going to get a pair!
Nice Bean shirt!
What's wrong with Carhartt? I do not own anything by them. But, that name says the "D" to me.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> I've been looking for some warm gloves. I'm going to get a pair!
> Nice Bean shirt!
> What's wrong with Carhartt? I do not own anything by them. But, that name says the "D" to me.


Thanks, as always, for your feedback, StC!

Unfortunately, the gloves have sold out, according to the LLB website.

Nothing wrong with Carhartt. In fact, I used to work for the company. Yes, they are an inherent part of American workwear and definitely have a strong Detroit heritage. I just don't think most folks think of Carhartt as "trad."


----------



## Tilton

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, as always, for your feedback, StC!
> 
> Unfortunately, the gloves have sold out, according to the LLB website.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Carhartt. In fact, I used to work for the company. Yes, they are an inherent part of American workwear and definitely have a strong Detroit heritage. I just don't think most folks think of Carhartt as "trad."


I may be different than some, but to me, there is nothing more capital-T Trad than buying durable, reliable, over-engineered goods that will likely outlast you and at the very least last much longer than competitors. Practicality is paramount in my mind.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, as always, for your feedback, StC!
> 
> Unfortunately, the gloves have sold out, according to the LLB website.
> 
> Nothing wrong with Carhartt. In fact, I used to work for the company. Yes, they are an inherent part of American workwear and definitely have a strong Detroit heritage. I just don't think most folks think of Carhartt as "trad."


No more gloves? Dang!
You worked for Carhartt? Cool!
I would consider Carhartt to be the trad label of honest working clothes. Good stuff!


----------



## Reuben

Couple of casual days recently:



















Barbour jacket, BB sweater, flannel, Bill's khakis, Sears shell longwings










Saf-T-Bak hunting jacket (Thanks Monocle!), LL Bean sweater, BB cashmere-cotton herringbone sports shirt, Bostonian shell longwings


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Reuben, how man shell wingtips have you collected so far?


----------



## Reuben

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Reuben, how man shell wingtips have you collected so far?


Longwings? 4 in #8 shell (Sears, Bostonian, Hanover, and Cordwainer-Wright) and one in light brown shell (Freeman Bootmaker Co). They're like khakis, OCBD's, or shetland crewnecks, they work almost anywhere and anytime.


----------



## carpetbagger

My contribution for today. Trying the combo out for the first time.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

carpetbagger said:


> My contribution for today. Trying the combo out for the first time.


That SC looks quite nice.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

stcolumba said:


> I've been looking for some warm gloves. I'm going to get a pair!
> Nice Bean shirt!
> What's wrong with Carhartt? I do not own anything by them. But, that name says the "D" to me.


Not Bean but would these work?

https://www.foxsox.com/catalog/prod...der=stylenumber&code=GLOVE&selectedstyle=9360


----------



## gamma68

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Not Bean but would these work?
> 
> https://www.foxsox.com/catalog/prod...der=stylenumber&code=GLOVE&selectedstyle=9360


That looks like virtually the same glove as the LLB. I'd recommend trying them, if anyone is so inclined.


----------



## gamma68

carpetbagger said:


> My contribution for today. Trying the combo out for the first time.


This combo looks splendid to me. Love the jacket, and the Maine Hunting Shoe tie is great, even without a dimple. I presume LLB issued the tie?


----------



## rbstc123

Awesome tie!


carpetbagger said:


> My contribution for today. Trying the combo out for the first time.


----------



## carpetbagger

gamma68 said:


> This combo looks splendid to me. Love the jacket, and the Maine Hunting Shoe tie is great, even without a dimple. I presume LLB issued the tie?


Yep, tie is from LL Bean. It arrived this week. It is actually on sale right now (down to $16.99) and with a $10 gift card I got from purchasing a gift for someone, the tie was only $6.99. I couldn't resist!


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Saf-T-Bak hunting jacket (Thanks Monocle!), LL Bean sweater, BB cashmere-cotton herringbone sports shirt, Bostonian shell longwings


I'm really digging that hunting jacket. Nice pickup!


----------



## ReppTie

Really like this color scheme. Great jacket! Love your blog btw.


oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Benj - Nice rig. I like how natural and comfortable you look in it.


----------



## ReppTie

Great collar on this shirt, goes well with your tie. Details please?


ThePopinjay said:


>


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Paul Fredrick
Tie, Ben Silver, going red for women 
Shoes, AE Fairhaven


----------



## orange fury

First time wearing this tie, nice fabric and made in the USA, but I can't get anywhere near a small knot with this. Probably going to start wearing it with semi spread collars only:







Stafford jacket
RL shirt/socks
TH chinos/PS
Hart Schaffner Marx tie
Hamilton Baxter
Bass Weejuns


----------



## ThePopinjay

Brooks Lavender blazer stripe shirt, Press black knit, thrifted tweed, polo boots.

Repptie- Thanks, that's just a standard Brooks shirt

Reuben- I love that hunting jacket


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Solid rig, as usual. Love the knit. May I ask what you use for your hair ?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thank you, and I use American Crew Pomade, used it for years now and it's my favorite out of any pomades I've tried.


----------



## Flairball

Nothing special today. Nothing to do, except a trip to the gym, either.



















LLB, and Barbour up top. 
Generic jeans, and Merrill's down below.


----------



## CMDC

BB tweed sack
Tattersall from Rendell and Sons, Savile Row
LE black silk knit
BB khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Anthony Charton

ThePopinjay said:


> Thank you, and I use American Crew Pomade, used it for years now and it's my favorite out of any pomades I've tried.


I used that for a while with very good results before switching to organic pomades. I believe several here also use AC.


----------



## Tilton

Anthony Charton said:


> I used that for a while with very good results before switching to organic pomades. I believe several here also use AC.


I like the AC pomade and I think Shaver uses it as well. There was a recent pomade discussion somewhere in the Trad forum.


----------



## Reuben

Tilton said:


> I like the AC pomade and I think Shaver uses it as well. There was a recent pomade discussion somewhere in the Trad forum.


A splash of Vitalis works wonders for me, with a little Imperial matte pomade worked in if I need it to stay particularly acceptable all day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ReppTie

Really enjoy this whole outfit. Well done, especially the jacket.


CMDC said:


> BB tweed sack
> Tattersall from Rendell and Sons, Savile Row
> LE black silk knit
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


----------



## L-feld

Wait, I thought everyone here strictly used brylcreem.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

CMDC said:


> BB tweed sack
> Tattersall from Rendell and Sons, Savile Row
> LE black silk knit
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


Perfect example of how a black silk knit can work with anything, even a brown sport coat.


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> First time wearing this tie, nice fabric and made in the USA, but I can't get anywhere near a small knot with this. Probably going to start wearing it with semi spread collars only:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford jacket
> RL shirt/socks
> TH chinos/PS
> Hart Schaffner Marx tie
> Hamilton Baxter
> Bass Weejuns


IMO, the knot looks fine. Very good look overall.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> BB tweed sack
> Tattersall from Rendell and Sons, Savile Row
> LE black silk knit
> BB khakis
> Alden AWW


Great look, love the SC.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

SC, gray flannels and tie by JAB
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
not shown, Bass Weejuns and Falke argyles


----------



## sskim3

Finally got my gloverall cleaned and altered. Fits like a glove ane surpirsingly very warm.

The shirt and sweater from j crew
tie from paul smith.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Flairball

Today. Breaking out the new tweed. Yes, the sleeves are a bit long. Need to be shortened about 3/8". Will be dropping it off with the tailor when I pick up the one he has now.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With thanks to CMDC and Popinjay -- I've been taking notes.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> With thanks to CMDC and Popinjay -- I've been taking notes.


The yellow shirt/black knit tie/herringbone tweed combo looks great. You might want to get the pants tailored a bit. There might be too much of a break. This is something I need to adjust on a number of pairs I own.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Black knit #2
Rooster wool knit, LLB oxford, thrifted tweed, polo brown cords.

YRR- Lookin' good.


----------



## svb

Nigel Cabourn
mtm shirt
RRL
Clarks​


----------



## Flairball

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> With thanks to CMDC and Popinjay -- I've been taking notes.


Well done. I'm not crazy about plain yellow shirts, but you make that work nicely. The SC looks fantastic, too. All you've got to do now is stand up straight.


----------



## adoucett

From yesterday... 

BB OCBD
BB sweater
Nicky Milano tie
GANT jacket
BB slacks
LLB shoes (snow on the ground!)


----------



## Fading Fast

svb said:


> Nigel Cabourn
> mtm shirt
> RRL
> Clarks​


Really well done. That sweater is beautiful and you perfectly echoed / coordinated its colors with everything else. And everything is at the same level of informality - nothing seems out of place or awkward. That is one fine outfit. It's hard to get each detail right, but you did. Kudos. (I bet even the not-shown socks are perfectly in synch.)


----------



## svb

haha, thanks!

and oh man, I wore orange socks. It wasn't even a conscious choice. I actually find orange socks nearly impossible to match with anything and I grabbed them thinking "I may as well wear these on a day when they won't show at all" and only later realized they matched the orange in the sweater perfectly...


----------



## Jovan

Flairball said:


> Well done. I'm not crazy about plain yellow shirts, but you make that work nicely. The SC looks fantastic, too. All you've got to do now is stand up straight.


Luckily, he has a complexion and hair colour that works well with it. If I wore a yellow OCBD it would probably make me look very pink.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> The yellow shirt/black knit tie/herringbone tweed combo looks great. You might want to get the pants tailored a bit. There might be too much of a break. This is something I need to adjust on a number of pairs I own.





ThePopinjay said:


> YRR- Lookin' good.





Flairball said:


> Well done. I'm not crazy about plain yellow shirts, but you make that work nicely. The SC looks fantastic, too. All you've got to do now is stand up straight.





Jovan said:


> Luckily, he has a complexion and hair colour that works well with it. If I wore a yellow OCBD it would probably make me look very pink.


Thank you, everyone. I have to admit, it's been a long time since I've shot a full-body fit pic, so I made some rookie mistakes: throwing my shoulders back and standing way too erect, and forgetting to hike my pants back up after a post-repast loosening of the belt. I think if I'd done those two things, the jacket would look much better, and the pants would be alright.

Jovan, I _never_ would have bought a yellow OCBD, but this came up nearly-new at my Goodwill, and I figured Popinjay makes his work so well that it was worth a shot. There aren't many shades of yellow I can wear, but this slightly peachy one works pretty well.


----------



## ArtVandalay

YRR - The yellow works good for you, cool outfit. I'd echo the others that the trou could use some shortening up.
SVB - You post infrequently but your shots are among my favorites. Great looking sweater. I enjoy your tumblr.


----------



## Jovan

Inspired by CMDC, Popinjay, and YRR, here's my contribution to the black knit tie brigade. Hopefully this further proves that black and brown aren't mortal enemies. I got a surprisingly enthusiastic compliment of, "Nice tie!" from the clerk earlier.

Varsity Town Clothes sport coat
Mercer & Sons shirt
Polo Ralph Lauren tie
Lands' End khakis
Ledbury belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Gold Toe socks


----------



## Reuben

Is it expected/allowed/normal for a knit tie to end that far above the belt buckle?


----------



## Jovan

I could have tied it longer, but the knot would have been really tiny. That and these are probably the lowest rise trousers I own. My usual preference in rise meets the end of that knit.


----------



## Reuben

Got it. I have a problem getting knit ties to tie long enough when I try to wear them, so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## MaxBuck

Reuben said:


> Is it expected/allowed/normal for a knit tie to end that far above the belt buckle?


Most knit ties I've owned have tied pretty short. One of many reasons I no longer wear them.


----------



## Jovan

Most knits come in at 58-60". Are you guys just really tall or is my neck comparatively smaller?


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> Most knits come in at 58-60". Are you guys just really tall or is my neck comparatively smaller?


17.5" neck and an incredibly long torso for my height. At 6'1" I've got between a 29" and a 30" inseam depending on whether I'm going for no break or a half break.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, that would seem to explain it then. I'm the same height with a 16" neck. Sometimes knits are even too long for me.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I'm 6'6" and use a 31.5-33 inseam depending on style of pant and break. How's that for a long torso?


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Jacket: Polo
Pants: Land's End
Tie: Polo
Shirt: Lorenzini
Shoes: Crockett & Jones for Polo

https://imageshack.com/i/gv7hbbj https://imageshack.com/i/10or7dj
https://imageshack.com/i/jm3rc2j

https://imageshack.com/i/n1zwszj


----------



## ArtVandalay

Good to see you back around these parts WRW.


----------



## Flairball

Not too cold, today. Off the the wife's piano recital, then to the Sportsmans show.


























The usual stuff, Barbour, BB moleskin, 3b HT SC, PT Clark's.


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> 17.5" neck and an incredibly long torso for my height. At 6'1" I've got between a 29" and a 30" inseam depending on whether I'm going for no break or a half break.


Same boat, 17-17.5" neck, 30" inseam with no break, 6'2. I either need to have ties lengthened, buy size Long ties, or wear bowties to avoid the clown look.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, AV.

Jovan, I like that (but of course I would).

WR, that's pretty cool. You wear the green shirt really well. I can't quite make out the collar style -- is it a BD, or a point? Those shoes are awesome, too.

Flairball, that's a _really_ nice tweed. I'd really like something with that English-style three button stance and hacking pockets.


----------



## svb

well so this is probably a little divergent, but...






Epaulet
mtm_
grenadine
_APC
Bexley​


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> WR, that's pretty cool. You wear the green shirt really well. I can't quite make out the collar style -- is it a BD, or a point? Those shoes are awesome, too.


Thanks - the shirt is a point collar, hidden button-down. For some reason it has always been my favourite for my wool neat ties.


----------



## stcolumba

From the past couple of days, while on the road....


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> From yesterday...
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB sweater
> Nicky Milano tie
> GANT jacket
> BB slacks
> LLB shoes (snow on the ground!)


Liking this tie!!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunshine??? What's this!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

wrwhiteknight said:


> Thanks - the shirt is a point collar, hidden button-down. For some reason it has always been my favourite for my wool neat ties.


That's pretty cool. I've never been crazy about the hidden button downs, but this one looks pretty good.

svb, I really like the jacket, and I really like the fading on those jeans, but (though they coordinate nicely) I don't know if I'd wear them together myself. But, uh, I'm kinda square like that.


----------



## ThePopinjay

From the other day, windy and snowy, hence the mussed hair.


Today


----------



## MaxBuck

svb said:


> well so this is probably a little divergent, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epaulet
> mtm_
> grenadine
> _APC
> Bexley​


Man, I love that jacket, but just doesn't work for me with jeans. Dress trousers are called for with this beautiful plaid.


----------



## Flairball

Another warm day. Restocking the bar, and running a few errands, today.



















You all know the line up.
Barbour top and bottom
Piccadilly v-neck
Blair SC. This jacket doesn't have an HT label, but side by side you'll see no difference. Very nice tweed.


----------



## Flairball

svb said:


> well so this is probably a little divergent, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epaulet
> mtm_
> grenadine
> _APC
> Bexley​


Seeing as you've caught a few eyes, I'll toss my ring in the hat.

I think the top half is outstanding. And, I believe it could work with jeans. I just don't think it works so well with those jeans. Maybe a pair that isn't as rustic. Or really dark jeans.

Now, many may disagree with me, but I also think that top half would look good with some sienna-ish/earthy orange toned trousers. Nothing bright. Just a thought.


----------



## stcolumba

Harris Tweed. I need to have the sleeves lengthened.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Harris Tweed. I need to have the sleeves lengthened.


WOW! What an overcoat. Once those sleeves are lengthened a touch, it will be fabulous.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Sunshine??? What's this!!


An excellent rig, and great photo composition.


----------



## stcolumba

Another Sunday afternoon of shoveling snow. :frown:
I took Gamma's advice and found some Fox River mittens. These thick, all-wool mittens are uber warm and are absolutely perfect for outdoor work in the winter. Thanks, Gamma!

And, thank you, LL Bean, for the thick, wool sweater.


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


>


Great-looking shoveling outfit.

I don't care what I look like when shoveling snow, though, and opted today for Polartec fleece (which is what I wear pretty much all the time in the winter unless I'm "with people"). Given the fact I smell like a barnyard goat when I'm finished, launderability becomes a strong criterion.

I was at Cabela's this afternoon and saw that they have their jeans and chinos on sale. Anyone who likes cuffed, pleated chinos should go take a look if you're near a Cabela store, as they appear to be well constructed. The jeans look to be conservatively cut, without annoying logos, and stout in construction. Jeans were $25 and chinos $50, if I recall correctly.

BTW, stcolumba, I love the topcoat - great idea to have a ticket pocket, as it can be used for so many mod cons (such as cell phone, iPod, etc.). And a very classic look. Beautiful tweed.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Another Sunday afternoon of shoveling snow. :frown:
> I took Gamma's advice and found some Fox River mittens. These thick, all-wool mittens are uber warm and are absolutely perfect for outdoor work in the winter. Thanks, Gamma!
> 
> And, thank you, LL Bean, for the thick, wool sweater.


You're welcome, StC. Although it was another person who provided the Fox River link. I just mentioned that they look very similar to my LLB gloves.

May I ask if you purchased your Fox River gloves locally? If so, where? I might look into getting another pair.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> You're welcome, StC. Although it was another person who provided the Fox River link. I just mentioned that they look very similar to my LLB gloves.
> 
> May I ask if you purchased your Fox River gloves locally? If so, where? I might look into getting another pair.


Well, it was your gloves that inspired the Fox River suggestion. :smile:
I purchased the mittens at the Downtown Home and Garden Store in Ann Arbor.

This is much more than a "home and garden" store. Located in one of Ann Arbor's historic buildings on the "west side" of Main Street, it has a diverse inventory including a large Stormy Kromer and Filson inventory as well as Fox River gloves and mittens. For all kinds of reasons, it is worth a visit when coming to Ann Arbor. It's the place where the locals go.

There are SK caps, mackinaw coats, flannel shirts, and wool vests. And from the Filson line: coats, vests, Alaskan shirts, and an array of bags and briefcases. Carhartt products are there, too. I don't know of any store in Michigan that has such a large stock of these items. While wandering around the store, you can munch on a Zingerman's brownie and say hello to Lewis, the cat. In warmer weather, there are unique food trucks out back.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Well, it was your gloves that inspired the Fox River suggestion. :smile:
> I purchased the mittens at the Downtown Home and Garden Store in Ann Arbor.
> 
> This is much more than a "home and garden" store. Located in one of Ann Arbor's historic buildings on the "west side" of Main Street, it has a diverse inventory including a large Stormy Kromer and Filson inventory as well as Fox River gloves and mittens. For all kinds of reasons, it is worth a visit when coming to Ann Arbor. It's the place where the locals go.
> 
> There are SK caps, mackinaw coats, flannel shirts, and wool vests. And from the Filson line: coats, vests, Alaskan shirts, and an array of bags and briefcases. Carhartt products are there, too. I don't know of any store in Michigan that has such a large stock of these items. While wandering around the store, you can munch on a Zingerman's brownie and say hello to Lewis, the cat. In warmer weather, there are unique food trucks out back.


Thanks, StC! Methinks a trip to A2 is in order.


----------



## Pentheos

stcolumba said:


> Well, it was your gloves that inspired the Fox River suggestion. :smile:
> I purchased the mittens at the Downtown Home and Garden Store in Ann Arbor.
> 
> This is much more than a "home and garden" store. Located in one of Ann Arbor's historic buildings on the "west side" of Main Street, it has a diverse inventory including a large Stormy Kromer and Filson inventory as well as Fox River gloves and mittens. For all kinds of reasons, it is worth a visit when coming to Ann Arbor. It's the place where the locals go.
> 
> There are SK caps, mackinaw coats, flannel shirts, and wool vests. And from the Filson line: coats, vests, Alaskan shirts, and an array of bags and briefcases. Carhartt products are there, too. I don't know of any store in Michigan that has such a large stock of these items. While wandering around the store, you can munch on a Zingerman's brownie and say hello to Lewis, the cat. In warmer weather, there are unique food trucks out back.
> 
> I purchased the mittens at the Downtown Home and Garden store in Ann Arbor.


I don't remember it being that fancy when I lived there.


----------



## P Hudson

Overexposed pic of PRL herringbone jacket, Eagle shirt, BB square, Serafini tie, Seiko 5 on Central strap, PRL trousers, AE PTBs.


----------



## stcolumba

Pentheos said:


> I don't remember it being that fancy when I lived there.


The store has undergone some changes over the past five years. Ownership has not changed. They have always had some clothing--but nothing like they have now. They have expanded their high end crockery and kitchen goods. The "garden" aspect has not diminished. Due to the changes, I'd say that their foot traffic has doubled which is no easy task for a business off the main street--even in Ann Arbor.


----------



## Pentheos

stcolumba said:


> The store has undergone some changes over the past five years. Ownership has not changed. They have always had some clothing--but nothing like they have now. They have expanded their high end crockery and kitchen goods. The "garden" aspect has not diminished. Due to the changes, I'd say that their foot traffic has doubled which is no easy task for a business off the main street--even in Ann Arbor.


That makes sense. I left AA in the spring of 2007. I recall some nicer pots and pans there, but certainly no higher end clothing. I miss the city.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: fantastic, absolutely fantastic, overcoat. Is it new or thrifted - I only ask 'cause it looks new, but if you bought it new, I would have thought they would have altered the sleeves for you at the store. Also, that LL Bean sweater is fantastic. 

P Hudson: welcome back - I've missed your posts. And beautiful jacket.


----------



## orange fury

Stafford jacket
thetiebar.com tie
RL shirt/socks
TH pocket square
Bass Weejuns (also wearin some Florsheim Kingston patent oxfords under my desk when I'm not walking around to break them in before my wedding)

Fit question for the forum: I recently realized that I've dropped from a 16 to around a 15/15.5 or so for neck size. It doesn't feel ridiculously loose or anything, but about half my shirts are 16 neck, including the one I'm wearing today. In the second picture, is the neck obviously visually too large or does it look okay considering I'm about a size smaller now? I can post another picture if need be.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-J.Crew coat
-BB OCBD
-LE tie (55 silk/45 wool)

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-Red Wings (9010)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svb

Epaulet 
mtm
Epaulet
Loake​


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Overexposed pic of PRL herringbone jacket, Eagle shirt, BB square, Serafini tie, Seiko 5 on Central strap, PRL trousers, AE PTBs.


I think it is a difficult task to find the right clothing to pair with a bright, big striped shirt. But, you have done so perfectly. The subtle stripes on the jacket add just the right touch.


----------



## svb

MaxBuck said:


> Man, I love that jacket, but just doesn't work for me with jeans. Dress trousers are called for with this beautiful plaid.





Flairball said:


> Seeing as you've caught a few eyes, I'll toss my ring in the hat.
> 
> I think the top half is outstanding. And, I believe it could work with jeans. I just don't think it works so well with those jeans. Maybe a pair that isn't as rustic. Or really dark jeans.
> 
> Now, many may disagree with me, but I also think that top half would look good with some sienna-ish/earthy orange toned trousers. Nothing bright. Just a thought.


It's funny the different reactions I get on different forums (fora?) with a fit like this. These are pretty much what I expect from here; I realize you guys aren't typically into denim. It's funny though because elsewhere I was told that the bleached faded denim is a _perfect _match for this SC.

I do like the darker jeans idea, and I have tried that with this SC before but not with the pair I've got now, which fit considerably better than what I had previously.

And yes, if I wanted to scale back the casual vibe, dress trousers in medium grey seem to pair really well with it. I may try something like that later this week... I don't have any earth tones though.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.



















More of the same,
Barbour, HT, Orvis, EB.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for all your kind comments.

At Brooks Brothers picking something up......

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, blue OCBD, and cotton sweater vest, Hardy Amies wool tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Land's End cotton twill trousers, and Allen Edmonds walnut Lombards.....


----------



## gamma68

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone for all your kind comments.
> 
> At Brooks Brothers picking something up......
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, blue OCBD, and cotton sweater vest, Hardy Amies wool tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Land's End cotton twill trousers, and Allen Edmonds walnut Lombards.....


Fabulous, Roycru. You look as if you could be the owner of the BB franchise.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

P.Hudson - I always enjoy your posts. No tea?!?!

RT-Bone - I like the cord jacket. Nice polished casual rig.

Roycru - Dapper, but not fussy as always.


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.
> 
> More of the same,
> Barbour, HT, Orvis, EB.


One of your best!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> .


It would never occur to me to wear a pink shirt with an oatmeal sweater. This looks terrific!


----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> One of your best!


Thank you. I think I capture a bit more of the ivy style of trad, today.

And, I've been meaning to add;

That HT overcoat of yours is fantastic. A truly great score.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With cadet blue moleskins, and brown chelsea boots.


----------



## Patrick06790

Meanwhile, the editor is in Florida attending to her elderly, ailing father. Deadline looms. Chaos reigns supreme. We are editing by committee.


----------



## RT-Bone

Patrick06790 said:


> Meanwhile, the editor is in Florida attending to her elderly, ailing father. Deadline looms. Chaos reigns supreme. We are editing by committee.


Killer jacket to match the killer glare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> P.Hudson - I always enjoy your posts. No tea?!?!
> 
> RT-Bone - I like the cord jacket. Nice polished casual rig.
> 
> Roycru - Dapper, but not fussy as always.


Thanks!

I like the lighter color socks here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> With cadet blue moleskins, and brown chelsea boots.


Great stuff. Love the tie.

No PS?


----------



## P Hudson

Many fine shots in recent days. I esp appreciate the good humour shown by so many.

Trying to put the T back in TNSIL: J Press sack with the best of shoulders, BB striped shirt, BB square, Timex on Central strap, LE khakis, Pantharella argyles, brown AE MacNeils.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba: fantastic, absolutely fantastic, overcoat. Is it new or thrifted - I only ask 'cause it looks new, but if you bought it new, I would have thought they would have altered the sleeves for you at the store. Also, that LL Bean sweater is fantastic.
> 
> P Hudson: welcome back - I've missed your posts. And beautiful jacket.


Thanks! The coat is thrifted.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> An excellent rig, and great photo composition.


+1, very nice SC


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Stafford jacket
> thetiebar.com tie
> RL shirt/socks
> TH pocket square
> Bass Weejuns (also wearin some Florsheim Kingston patent oxfords under my desk when I'm not walking around to break them in before my wedding)
> 
> Fit question for the forum: I recently realized that I've dropped from a 16 to around a 15/15.5 or so for neck size. It doesn't feel ridiculously loose or anything, but about half my shirts are 16 neck, including the one I'm wearing today. In the second picture, is the neck obviously visually too large or does it look okay considering I'm about a size smaller now? I can post another picture if need be.


IMO, it looks fine to me.


----------



## FiscalDean

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of the same,
> Barbour, HT, Orvis, EB.


The SC looks great, love the fabric. Also, looks like a perfect collar roll on that shirt from what I can see.


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone for all your kind comments.
> 
> At Brooks Brothers picking something up......
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, blue OCBD, and cotton sweater vest, Hardy Amies wool tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Land's End cotton twill trousers, and Allen Edmonds walnut Lombards.....


Well done Roycru, great look.


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Many fine shots in recent days. I esp appreciate the good humour shown by so many.
> 
> Trying to put the T back in TNSIL: J Press sack with the best of shoulders, BB striped shirt, BB square, Timex on Central strap, LE khakis, Pantharella argyles, brown AE MacNeils.
> View attachment 10306


Those shoulders are very nice. Great look overall.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Thanks! The coat is thrifted.


What a great find - are there / can you provide any details - store, brand, era?


----------



## orange fury

Stafford jacket
RL shirt/socks
BB tie
TH chinos/PS
Bass Weejuns
Stetson Saxon
House of Bruar scarf


----------



## Tilton

Orange Fury: PS and shirt are too close in scale for my eye - although that may be exacerbated by the zoomed in photo and the fact my monitor is uncomfortably close to my face. However, I have noticed that PS makes very frequent appearances. I would suggest treating a printed PS more like a tie than you might treat a white linen PS and wear it less frequently and never on consecutive days.


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth...

JPress sack
JCrew sweater
BB blue ocbd
Emblematic w/dogs
LLB flannels
AE Shelton




























JPress corduroy sack
BB blue ocbd
Paul Stuart repp
LLB flannels
AE Juneau


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> What a great find - are there / can you provide any details - store, brand, era?


Made for Epaulet (Brooklyn) by Southwick. Not very old.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Made for Epaulet (Brooklyn) by Southwick. Not very old.


Still, it's wonderful - enjoy it.


----------



## stcolumba

Pure decandence. A gift from a student.

sweater: Spirit of Shetland
shirt and socks: Brooks Bros
trousers: Epaulet
shoes: Allen Edmonds

cake: Zingerman's!!!


----------



## RT-Bone

Similar to yesterday. Didn't actually wear this coat today, but I just picked it up from the tailor and liked how it looked with the rest of the getup. 

Top:
-BB Makers vintage tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE tie
-Uniqlo cashmere cardigan

Bottom:
-LE moleskin
-Red Wing (9010)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## gamma68

^ That's the look of a man under deadline pressure. May the force be with you. Nice jacket, btw.


----------



## gamma68

RT-Bone said:


> Similar to yesterday. Didn't actually wear this coat today, but I just picked it up from the tailor and liked how it looked with the rest of the getup.
> 
> Top:
> -BB Makers vintage tweed
> -BB OCBD
> -LE tie
> -Uniqlo cashmere cardigan
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE moleskin
> -Red Wing (9010)


Nice rig, all the way around. How do you like the Uniqlo cashmere cardigan? I see it's now marked down to $39.90 on their website, but all colors are sold out.


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Nice rig, all the way around. How do you like the Uniqlo cashmere cardigan? I see it's now marked down to $39.90 on their website, but all colors are sold out.


Thanks.

Pretty good for the price, but I likely won't be wearing it 15 years from now.


----------



## Patrick06790

gamma68 said:


> ^ That's the look of a man under deadline pressure. May the force be with you. Nice jacket, btw.


Tweedy Don strikes again.


----------



## gamma68

Can't recall the last day it was above freezing. Good thing I have these warm items:

*Vintage Aran fisherman's hand-knitted sweater (thrifted, made in Ireland)
*Hathaway 80/20 wool/cotton plaid button-down (thrifted)
*Lee jeans, tan denim (new purchase)


----------



## Spin Evans

stcolumba said:


> sweater: Spirit of Shetland
> shirt and socks: Brooks Bros
> trousers: Epaulet
> shoes: Allen Edmonds
> 
> cake: Zingerman's!!!





CMDC said:


> Two days worth...
> 
> JPress sack
> JCrew sweater
> BB blue ocbd
> Emblematic w/dogs
> LLB flannels
> AE Shelton


Splendid sweaters, gents! Absolutely love that green.


----------



## MaxBuck

orange fury said:


>


Really like the combination of tie, shirt, PS and tweed here.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday

Suit, English American
Shirt, Individualized Shirt Co.
Tie, Uomo
Shoes, AE Park Ave


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Two days worth...
> 
> JPress sack
> JCrew sweater
> BB blue ocbd
> Emblematic w/dogs
> LLB flannels
> AE Shelton


I admire this look tremendously, CMDC, including the AE Saddles.


----------



## orange fury

Fairly boring, but I have meetings all day:





Stafford jacket
RL shirt/socks
Nautica tie
Stetson Saxon


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple on another cold day.



















Barbour tattersall 
Kenedey of Ardara sweater
BB moleskin trousers
Barbour cap & Berwick tweed coat 
PT Clark's (not shown)


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Hey!! 

Bring back the Mac!!


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Fairly boring, but I have meetings all day:
> 
> Stafford jacket
> RL shirt/socks
> Nautica tie
> Stetson Saxon


"Boring"? Not!!!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Orange Fury, 

I love all the components, but am not sure the tie is the best choice because everything else is classic trad in style and color tone (white oxford cloth button down, heavy black and white herringbone tweed and white PS), but the tie (while quite nice) seems to have brighter colors that "feels" more modern. 

Nothing is technically wrong: the patterns work well, it just feels a touch off to me. I am posting this quite expecting to be told I'm crazy, but wanted to see what you and others thought. 

Not that a tie couldn't and shouldn't bring some color pop, it just feels that the color pop from that tie is out of place versus a tie more consistent with the trad feel of everything else. (That's it, I can't explain how something that works doesn't feel right to me any better than I just did.)


----------



## P Hudson

Inspired by StCol's post from 9 Feb (though it didn't quite work for me):

BB silk herringbone jacket, BB Makers tie, BB shirt, Polo linen trousers (navy), J Press English brogues:


----------



## wacolo

The rare and elusive Chattanooga snow. Trying to enjoy it while it lasts 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## firedancer

wacolo said:


> The rare and elusive Chattanooga snow. Trying to enjoy it while it lasts
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Nothing but love for flannel lined chinos. I wear mine whenever I can.


----------



## P Hudson

wacolo said:


> The rare and elusive Chattanooga snow. Trying to enjoy it while it lasts


Excellent. No point in owning things like that here in Sydney, but sometimes I wish I had a chance to wear a pair of lined khakis. My daughter in NC sent some snow-pics. They're having fun there--unless they're stranded in a ditch.


----------



## Flairball

wacolo said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Nice coat. I must know more. Details, please?


----------



## wacolo

Flairball said:


> Nice coat. I must know more. Details, please?


Thanks all. Most people ask me if the coat is a Chrysalis or a Barbour. It is a lowly Mister 365 that I thrifted years ago. I know virtually nothing of the brand, but I have definitely gotten my $4 out of it :tongue2:.


----------



## K Street

CMDC said:


>


Interesting...


----------



## Spin Evans

K Street said:


> Interesting...


I suddenly have a craving for Doublemint gum.


----------



## orange fury

K Street said:


> Interesting...


<cue twilight zone music>


----------



## Reuben

K Street said:


> Interesting...


Any details on that pocket square? I feel like I have a Robert Talbott tie made from the same cloth.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Can't recall the last day it was above freezing. Good thing I have these warm items:
> 
> *Vintage Aran fisherman's hand-knitted sweater (thrifted, made in Ireland)
> *Hathaway 80/20 wool/cotton plaid button-down (thrifted)
> *Lee jeans, tan denim (new purchase)


Lovely sweater!


----------



## orange fury

It's in the mid 30's, but it's sunny for the first day in weeks it seems, so I'm at least pretending it's spring (to be fair, it'll be 72*F Saturday, so close enough)







RL shirt/jacket/socks
BB tie
Bass Weejuns
Timex on Nato


----------



## Patrick06790

Stealth selfie from last night's assignment



Snow's coming down faster than I can shovel it. Wearing battered Mets cap (bought at Shea Stadium in 1999) in effort to hasten spring.


----------



## stcolumba

Orange Fury's bright plaid tie paired with that sharp blue shirt is an eye catcher.

Poor Patrick! I feel your pain! At least you are bundled up in style!

Today, in Michigan, the temperature is going to reach 28 degrees--a heat wave.










Barbour and Bean and J Press


----------



## MaxBuck

orange fury said:


> Nautica tie


Love the tie. But then, "trad" isn't really my thing. Looking good is, and to me this looks very good.

A big razzberry to those who turn their noses up at the Nautica label. (BTW I also really like today's tie choice from Brooks Brothers.)


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Snow day! Here are a few I haven't had time to post.


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom


----------



## Spin Evans

leisureclass said:


> Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom


I've been thinking about wearing a uni stripe OCBD with my herringbone jacket, however, I've always thought the scales were a little too similar. But they pair very well here. Love everything about this.


----------



## Pentheos

Spin Evans said:


> I've been thinking about wearing a uni stripe OCBD with my herringbone jacket, however, I've always thought the scales were a little too similar. But they pair very well here. Love everything about this.


I feel the same way. I have a simple rule: solid shirt + patterned or solid jacket; patterned shirt + solid jacket. I know it's limiting. I'm that kind of a guy.


----------



## FiscalDean

leisureclass said:


> Brooks on top, Bean on the bottom


That is on great looking SC.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. It feels great to take a pic outside again! And I just got my collegiate cut chinos (featured) are back from the tailor. Criticism to come.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> I've been thinking about wearing a uni stripe OCBD with my herringbone jacket, however, I've always thought the scales were a little too similar. But they pair very well here. Love everything about this.


I think this is one of those cases where the guidelines don't apply (or think of this as an exception to the "rule") - this works, is classic in my mind and contradicts the "use different scale with patterns in the same outfit" rule. I worked with a guy who had a talent for putting two small patterns - mainly in his shirt and tie - together and they worked (he was widely recognized as a really good dresser in the office) and another guy who could wear several loud colors without looking at all cartoonish or silly - he knew the absolute right balance and combinations that worked for him. The rules / guidelines are great as they apply most of the time and give us a framework to work from, but like rules in grammar, a professional knows when he / she can occasionally stretch or break them.


----------



## Spin Evans

Fading Fast said:


> I think this is one of those cases where the guidelines don't apply (or think of this as an exception to the "rule") - this works, is classic in my mind and contradicts the "use different scale with patterns in the same outfit" rule. I worked with a guy who had a talent for putting two small patterns - mainly in his shirt and tie - together and they worked (he was widely recognized as a really good dresser in the office) and another guy who could wear several loud colors without looking at all cartoonish or silly - he knew the absolute right balance and combinations that worked for him. The rules / guidelines are great as they apply most of the time and give us a framework to work from, but like rules in grammar, a professional knows when he / she can occasionally stretch or break them.


I had always heard that if the patterns are different, then scale usually doesn't matter. It wasn't until I joined the forum that I started reading otherwise. But I would certainly agree with comparing it to grammar (just broke a rule by starting this sentence with "but").

OCBD, I actually quite like the chinos, but there might be a bit of a disconnect between their silhouette and that of the sweater. The ivy and snow make for a perfect backdrop!


----------



## Reuben

I guess I'm just feeling like "a naughty puppy getting sick on a pile of tweed scraps" because I broke out the patchwork again:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> I guess I'm just feeling like "a naughty puppy getting sick on a pile of tweed scraps" because I broke out the patchwork again:


Although I'm sure we both know it'll be followed by a long succession of "this is ugly", I continue to love it. Really cool look.


----------



## Reuben

ThePopinjay said:


> Although I'm sure we both know it'll be followed by a long succession of "this is ugly", I continue to love it. Really cool look.


Hey, I wouldn't wear it and post it if I couldn't take it, and I happen to agree anyway. It's absolutely, inexcusably hideous, and that's why I love it.


----------



## rsgordon

Reuben said:


> Hey, I wouldn't wear it and post it if I couldn't take it, and I happen to agree anyway. It's absolutely, inexcusably hideous, and that's why I love it.


More love for your rig here (and from Tech no less!!!)


----------



## orange fury

Happy valentines day!





RL shirt/socks
JAB belt
TH chinos
Bass Weejuns
Elgin watch

Apparently I've officially hit the stage where, even though it's casual Friday, I'm more comfortable wearing chinos than jeans. Also picked up some v neck undershirts per the suggestions after last week's open collar sport shirt.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> I had always heard that if the patterns are different, then scale usually doesn't matter. It wasn't until I joined the forum that I started reading otherwise. But I would certainly agree with comparing it to grammar (just broke a rule by starting this sentence with "but").
> 
> OCBD, I actually quite like the chinos, but there might be a bit of a disconnect between their silhouette and that of the sweater. The ivy and snow make for a perfect backdrop!


LOL, I regularly point out to my girlfriend how many times I see the WSJ or NYT start a sentence with "and" or "but" as she criticizes my writing when I do it.

And to you second point, I very much like OCBD chinos and outfit, but agree that the sweater and pants are not as harmonized as they could be in scale.

It is something I have been noticing I have to be careful with in my own wardrobe now as, while I have always bought "classic" clothes, the silhouettes or scale of even classics are changing (Bills, BB and others are all sliming down even some of their classic fits). I have a BB classic grey and white herringbone tweed sport coat from the 1990s, that even though I had it taken in and it fits well, its scale needs my older "baggier" chinos as I look like a building about to topple over if I wear it with my newer chinos. I have the same challenge with coats, shirts and sweaters from even five years ago versus pants from today (or pants from five years ago with sweater, shirts, coats, jackets from today).

Have others been noticing this issue? It's almost like there is a slimmer clothes me and a baggier clothes me and I have to keep them separate. :smile:


----------



## Tilton

Fading Fast said:


> LOL, I regularly point out to my girlfriend how many times I see the WSJ or NYT start a sentence with "and" or "but" as she criticizes my writing when I do it.


Is your wife a middle/elementary school teacher? I don't mean that pejoratively at all, but not starting sentences with and/but is a "rule" taught to children but isn't really applicable beyond early education. Wannabe grammar nazis will point out sentences beginning with and/but as incorrect and true grammar and usage nerds (like myself, with more credit hours in grammar theory and transformational and generative grammar than I would like to admit) know that is it just fine. And, this isn't even one of those "you have to know the rules before you can break them" scenarios. David Foster Wallace, a master of grammar in every way, was rather fond of starting sentences with "And but so,..."


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> I guess I'm just feeling like "a naughty puppy getting sick on a pile of tweed scraps" because I broke out the patchwork again:


I like the jacket and it looks good on you. I'm not sure if I'd wear it, however. And that's not a backhanded slam. Just a genuine sense of uncertainty.

May I ask where you wear this jacket? Do you reserve it for certain occasions? How do others react when they see you wearing it?


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> I guess I'm just feeling like "a naughty puppy getting sick on a pile of tweed scraps" because I broke out the patchwork again:


I love it. Wish I could find one on the cheap because I can't really justify full freight on one.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> I like the jacket and it looks good on you. I'm not sure if I'd wear it, however. And that's not a backhanded slam. Just a genuine sense of uncertainty.
> 
> May I ask where you wear this jacket? Do you reserve it for certain occasions? How do others react when they see you wearing it?


I wear this jacket when I've got absolutely nothing to do but plan to be out and about. Today, for example, classes were canceled because of the icy conditions on campus but I had an appointment to go get a hair cut and wanted to wander around the downtown area and stop in and see a few friends. I don't really reserve it for any particular occasion beyond just a day with no responsibilities beyond going out and socializing and having fun. As for how people typically react, it's about the same as you: looks cool, you wear it well, not for me. It's one of those vanity pieces of clothing I can't wear but three or four times a season. After all, I wouldn't want to risk being "the guy in the patchwork jacket."




Pentheos said:


> I love it. Wish I could find one on the cheap because I can't really justify full freight on one.


I agree. I spent quite a while looking for something in my size and my price range and still spent more on it than any other second-hand coat and most of my suits as well.


----------



## AlanC

From earlier this week:


----------



## Billax

AlanC said:


>


Wonderful combination of colors, textures, and patterns! The creamier colors of the Polo Coat([?] can't see buttons to guide me) and the Hat, in combination with the pastel shirt color and the scarf, hint that Spring may not be too far away! Hope you're the Shaman who makes that happen!


----------



## orange fury

AlanC said:


> From earlier this week:


I like all of this, but I LOVE that hat, details?


----------



## AlanC

^ It's a vintage Stetson Playboy that was refurbished by Optimo and a wide ribbon put on it. I then bought it from the guy who'd had it refurbished.

Billax, it is a polo coat. As for coming spring, we had four inches of snow yesterday morning, and it's supposed to hit 70 degrees next week. Apparently my scarf worked!


----------



## Fading Fast

Tilton said:


> Is your wife a middle/elementary school teacher? I don't mean that pejoratively at all, but not starting sentences with and/but is a "rule" taught to children but isn't really applicable beyond early education. Wannabe grammar nazis will point out sentences beginning with and/but as incorrect and true grammar and usage nerds (like myself, with more credit hours in grammar theory and transformational and generative grammar than I would like to admit) know that is it just fine. And, this isn't even one of those "you have to know the rules before you can break them" scenarios. David Foster Wallace, a master of grammar in every way, was rather fond of starting sentences with "And but so,..."


No offense taken - a few details: she's one of those super smart (800 SATs, college courses in High School, scholarships, awards) people and our "arguments" over grammar are half tongue in cheek / half because she does lean to the pedantic and I, like you, lean to being a usage nerd (she actually calls me a grammar geek).

I am in the finance world, but have written extensively within that world because I enjoy writing and there is always demand for those who truly understand the field and can coherently string a few sentences together. As demand (within the narrow world that I have written) grew, I started studying grammar as I felt I needed to better understand - as you said - the theory so that I could improve my writing. Recognizing that this is silly to most, I found I enjoy grammar theory (and it has helped my writing). My conversations with my girlfriend (she hasn't written in years, but won writing awards, etc.) have been incredibly helpful (she has informally edited a lot of my work - and made it meaningfully better), but we do have a running "feud" where she is more rules based and I'm more theory based.

That's why I point out grammar stuff from the WSJ and NYT to her and, more to the point, where all this is coming from (look, I ended as sentence with a preposition - please don't tell her). Probably more than you wanted to know.


----------



## svb

Epaulet navy hopsack suit

mtm shirt

T&A tie

Bexley shoes​


----------



## Patrick06790

Around 10 p.m. last evening it started again, with sleet and high winds. Amazingly, the power didn't go out. Around midnight, it changed over to heavy snow.

Nice, heavy, wet snow. I think of it as an opportunity to work on my core. By the time this series of storms is over (another one coming tomorrow) I will have gone down a waist size.

Here's what it looked like.






Note how the crack snow removal team merely plows snow around, indifferent to the shoveling that must then ensue. I have never seen one of these fat bastards get out of the goddamn truck with a shovel.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yesterday,



Today,


----------



## stcolumba

Filson and a Shaggy Dog


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, great combination in the first picture (the tie works perfectly with that jacket - the colors and textures harmonize beautifully) and I am jealous of your youthful ability to wear the second outfit (not acceptable at my advanced age or I'd would love to wear it - and wore a version of it in the 80s).


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Today,


I love this combination, especially the tie. I own the same one, just haven't had a chance to wear it...yet.


----------



## gamma68

Patrick06790 said:


> Note how the crack snow removal team merely plows snow around, indifferent to the shoveling that must then ensue. I have never seen one of these fat bastards get out of the goddamn truck with a shovel.


It's mind over matter, Patrick. The road crews don't mind plowing in your driveway. And to them, you don't matter. 

Nice Bean sweater, btw.


----------



## Puritan

svb- i've admired your posts and particularly the art of the contrast of your style against an urban backdrop. For some reason in this one the full windsor (I assume) just looks extremely large to me, although given the spread of your collar I suppose it could be justified. Absolutely love the color combos and the subtle connection between the tie and the shirt stripe.

Cheers.


----------



## MaxBuck

svb said:


> Epaulet navy hopsack suit
> 
> mtm shirt
> 
> T&A tie
> 
> Bexley shoes​


Wow. Excellent work there.


----------



## Flairball

Heading to Maine for the weekend. Keeping it simple.










w/ green cords.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning: hymnal, wool, and a cuppa


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

V day..

Polo IV blazer and reds
Duck Head OCBD
Lilly tie
Shell tassles










My birthday the other night

Polo IV blazer and OCBD
Trimingham's tie
Polo italy slacks
C&J chelsea boots


----------



## Jovan

Looking great. Are the Italian trousers chinos or just tan wool? I'm still envious of that blazer, though I bet it would look even nicer if you had the waist button fastened. If I had unlimited funds I'd chase after some Polo sport coats at full gauge, but sadly I don't.

No V-Day pictures here, sadly. We made reservations at Vintage 423 but my better half wasn't feeling well enough. So we stayed in, ate soup and sandwich from Panera Bread, and watched Lost in Translation. Still a great night because it was spent with her.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

My decidedly casual and un-trad (not tuck and technical gear) look today.

Dieu et les Dames - You two make a handsome trad pair


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Filson and a Shaggy Dog


Cozy looking fuzziness.


----------



## Anthony Charton

ThePopinjay said:


> Yesterday,


This is great. Excellent job combining textures and tones.


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


> My decidedly casual and un-trad (not tuck and technical gear) look today.
> 
> Dieu et les Dames - You two make a handsome trad pair


I'm always surprised at how much your world resembles the one I grew up in. Must be a midwestern thing--though I don't think the place I grew up in exists anymore.


----------



## WillBarrett

Dieu et les Dames said:


> V day..
> 
> Polo IV blazer and reds
> Duck Head OCBD
> Lilly tie
> Shell tassles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My birthday the other night
> 
> Polo IV blazer and OCBD
> Trimingham's tie
> Polo italy slacks
> C&J chelsea boots


A+ all around.


----------



## stcolumba

Another Sunday morning with a snowfall. Duffel coat weather.









Home from church, time to shovel--again! 
Favorite old Shetland by Harley of Scotland.


----------



## P Hudson

Corbin tweed jacket from a friend at the Trad Exchange, BB finestripe shirt, Khakis, RedWing GTs. Polo raincoat in hand.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 brown/mustard herringbone Harris Tweed for the Mansfield Shop, Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
Vintage Viyella, 55/45 wool/cotton
Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (its +15 degrees right now)


----------



## straw sandals

That's a beautiful tweed, gamma. I love high notches like that, and the throat latch is killer!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yesterday

Today

Feeling pretty under the weather today, thought I'd wear this tie finally to cheer me up.


----------



## orange fury

Fairly conservative today, have a networking/meet & greet thing after work:



RL shirt/jacket
BB tie

not seen:
J&M tassel loafers
Haggar pants
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## ArtVandalay

The color of that jacket...perfect.



ThePopinjay said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Today


You have some of the most unique ties on the forum. Any sort of label on that one?


----------



## ThePopinjay

ArtVandalay said:


> You have some of the most unique ties on the forum. Any sort of label on that one?


Thanks! It's an Alynn tie.


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 brown/mustard herringbone Harris Tweed for the Mansfield Shop, Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)


That is a superb jacket. Love the roll.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack
Harris Tweed vest
BB blue ocbd
LE tie
LE khakis


----------



## Spin Evans

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> LE tie
> LE khakis


Superb. The tie pulls everything together brilliantly.


----------



## Takai

My Valentine's Day outfit



Jacket- Magee
Shirt- BB
Sweatervest- Lands End
Pants- Bills
Shoes- Alden for BB Cigar wingtips
Scarf- Johnstons of Elgin
Tie- Zegna
Hat- Goorin Bros


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> LE tie
> LE khakis


Great rig, CMDC. Makes me want to find a Harris Tweed vest.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Jovan said:


> Looking great. Are the Italian trousers chinos or just tan wool?


Thank you. They are tan wool, same ones from February acquisitions.



WillBarrett said:


> A+ all around.


Thank you sir.


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack, BB ocbd, BB maker's tie, Polo trousers, Pantharella argyles, AE saddles:


----------



## orange fury

CMDC, that jacket is fantastic


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 brown/mustard herringbone Harris Tweed for the Mansfield Shop, Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
> Vintage Viyella, 55/45 wool/cotton
> Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (its +15 degrees right now)


The color and texture of this jacket: WOW!


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Another Sunday morning with a snowfall. Duffel coat weather.
> 
> Love the tie and the collar roll, nicely done.


----------



## FiscalDean

MaxBuck said:


> Wow. Excellent work there.


svb, who made the shirt?


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> Corbin tweed jacket from a friend at the Trad Exchange, BB finestripe shirt, Khakis, RedWing GTs. Polo raincoat in hand.
> 
> View attachment 10383
> 
> 
> View attachment 10382


That is one good looking Corbin.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 brown/mustard herringbone Harris Tweed for the Mansfield Shop, Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
> Vintage Viyella, 55/45 wool/cotton
> Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (its +15 degrees right now)


Great SC, I'm thinking I really need to get a brown HT.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Today
> 
> Feeling pretty under the weather today, thought I'd wear this tie finally to cheer me up.


Well done, love the SC, tie and shirt. Excellent collar roll.


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Fairly conservative today, have a networking/meet & greet thing after work:
> 
> 
> 
> RL shirt/jacket
> BB tie
> 
> not seen:
> J&M tassel loafers
> Haggar pants
> Hamilton Baxter


Great job combining two stripes. I really like the tie and the shirt has a nice collar roll.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> LE tie
> LE khakis


That is a great SC. I'm envious of the tie.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-Rugby shawl
-BB red/white uni stripe OCBD
-LE knit

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-Beans






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68: That is an outstanding, awesome, unbelievable jacket - one of the best that's been in this thread, Color, texture, pronounced herringbone, style, roll, shoulders, fit (what a great fit) and awesome throat latch. 

Popinjay: Really neat tie - perfect way to pull in some whimsy to an outfit

RT Bones: Fantastic sweater, great collar, wonderful buttons


----------



## orange fury

Apologies to everybody living up north dealing with the snow, but we're hitting mid to upper 70's today, I'm now officially in spring mode:







RL shirt/jacket
BB tie
1928 Elgin

in full disclosure, I lost the jacket and rolled up my sleeves once at my desk. It's getting hot, looking forward the the linen sportcoat I have coming in this weekend


----------



## MaxBuck

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> LE tie
> LE khakis


Except for the 3-roll-2 part of things (I'm on record as saying I think it's a sort of silly look), that is an amazing ensemble. Your bringing together the textures and tones with jacket, vest, tie and PS is really terrific work. And what a beautiful tweed fabric.

And yeah, I know, the 3/2 hate is just me. Ignore that. Great look.


----------



## sskim3

Won this beautiful magee donegal tweed jacket on eBay. It reminds me of a lightweight harris tweed but with flecks. Besides shortening the sleeves a little bit, I think the fit is pretty solid.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Miller White of Philadelphia repp
LE dark grey khakis
Alden AWW

I've come to be a strong proponent of combining browns and greys.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Won this beautiful magee donegal tweed jacket on eBay. It reminds me of a lightweight harris tweed but with flecks. Besides shortening the sleeves a little bit, I think the fit is pretty solid.


That's a nice looking jacket, sskim! Do you suppose it's lightweight enough for spring weather? (50-60 degrees)


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma68: That is an outstanding, awesome, unbelievable jacket - one of the best that's been in this thread, Color, texture, pronounced herringbone, style, roll, shoulders, fit (what a great fit) and awesome throat latch.


Thanks, FF, and everyone else who posted such kind comments about this jacket.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> That's a nice looking jacket, sskim! Do you suppose it's lightweight enough for spring weather? (50-60 degrees)


I can definitely see 50 degrees. Maybe 60 on a cloudy day. BTW like others, I love your tweed coats as well.


----------



## CMDC

Lands End doeskin blazer
Paul Stuart cashmere V-neck
BB pinpoint ocbd
Ben Silver rep
LE khakis
AE Kenwood


----------



## orange fury

Mid to high 70's today, no complaint at all from me! Though it did take a significant amount of willpower to not wear my seersucker tie today, I don't know if I'll be able to wait until Easter. Anyways:







RL jacket/shirt/socks
BB cotton tie
Banana Republic chinos (part of a cotton suit, and the first time in 3 years I've been able to wear them :icon_smile_big
Bass Weejuns
Timex on NATO

btw, anyone know what happened the the forum yesterday through this morning?


----------



## L-feld

I'll have more pics from my California trip when I get home, but I felt this one was worth sharing right away. It seems the exotic birds at the Scripps Aviary in the San Diego Zoo just love my AE's.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A bad pic of me yesterday. I need to see my barber asap.

CMDC - You have been in full effect lately. Nice to see the consistent posting!


----------



## Patrick06790

Just for laughs, we got another four inches of heavy, wet snow starting around noon. Now it's getting cold and the crap is freezing up.

I am thinking of changing my user name to Nanook.


----------



## stcolumba

For the first time in weeks, one could go outside without a coat; a sweater was sufficient. #thiswon'tlast

Brooks Bros


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> A bad pic of me yesterday. I need to see my barber asap.
> 
> CMDC - You have been in full effect lately. Nice to see the consistent posting!


Ohhhhhh, how I like this tie!


----------



## Anthony Charton

OCBD, CMDC- great rigs.

Stcolumba- I like that sweater !

Orange fury: very nice, but the pattern scales in the tie and square are too close to really work IMHO.


----------



## Flairball

Been away for a few days, so not many chances to get pics. Here is last Sunday's rig.










Had an interesting exchange with a woman at a thrift shop. She knew I was from out of town because I had a nice style. People around her town apparently don't have much style.


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> Just for laughs, we got another four inches of heavy, wet snow starting around noon. Now it's getting cold and the crap is freezing up.
> 
> I am thinking of changing my user name to Nanook.


Nanook! I like those boots.


----------



## Reuben

Sunny and 75 here. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## svb

Epaulet suit
mtm shirt
Ashland (Epaulet x Gitman) tie
Loake



​


----------



## gamma68

A fresh pick, straight from my favorite vintage clothing store:

Very vintage, _very heavy_, Alexandre of Oxford St. Harris Tweed. Three patch pockets, all leather buttons, two-button front, single-button cuffs that are fully functional, undarted, fully lined, no vent (which I find unusual).

This was a bit of an impulse purchase, because I'm such a sucker for HT, and I absolutely love three patch pockets. Upon bringing it home, however, I noticed three small pinholes in the bright light (hope they are repairable). Also, I believe the shoulders are a bit wide, despite how this photo appears. My wife says I'm being "overly analytic" and thinks it looks fine.

I now own two vintage Alexandre Harris Tweeds, and both are the thickest, heaviest tweeds I own--worthy of wear in very cold conditions.


----------



## sskim3

Yes the shoulders are very wide. So donate the jacket to me! 

The jacket is gorgeous. Shoulders look pretty good to me. If they are wide, I would say ever so slightly.

Todays rig (inspired by CMDC's posts of brown and gray rigs):
Lands end jacket with throat latch
LE pants and ocbd
J crew sweater
robert talbott tie
chippewa boots (still a lot of ice and snow laying around)



gamma68 said:


> A fresh pick, straight from my favorite vintage clothing store:
> 
> Very vintage, _very heavy_, Alexandre of Oxford St. Harris Tweed. Three patch pockets, all leather buttons, two-button front, single-button cuffs that are fully functional, undarted, fully lined, no vent (which I find unusual).
> 
> This was a bit of an impulse purchase, because I'm such a sucker for HT, and I absolutely love three patch pockets. Upon bringing it home, however, I noticed three small pinholes in the bright light (hope they are repairable). Also, I believe the shoulders are a bit wide, despite how this photo appears. My wife says I'm being "overly analytic" and thinks it looks fine.
> 
> I now own two vintage Alexandre Harris Tweeds, and both are the thickest, heaviest tweeds I own--worthy of wear in very cold conditions.


 _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. The temps will be up to 60 (but with thunderstorms) so I broke out a new to me vintage Deansgate blazer that I had shortened a tad which makes it an exciting day.

Sskim3 - Great pattern on that jacket.

STC - Thanks! It is my best Fall/Winter striped tie.

Anthony Charton - Thank you.


----------



## Tilton

Keeping things simple.










Orvis
Gitman










Orvis
J. Crew
Alden (1987 LHSs)


----------



## orange fury

High of 77*F today, the way I came to work:



What I actually ended up dressed like today, since it's hot inside the office:



Ralph Lauren shirt
Banana Republic cotton sport coat (the match to the pants I wore yesterday)
Tommy Hilfiger chinos
Jos A Bank belt
Timex on NATO

OCBD- your ties have been fantastic over the past couple days


----------



## Flairball

Warming up nicely, today. Lots of sunshine and melting. Off to lunch, and a couple of errands, one of which is retrieving a thrifted tweed from the tailor.



















You all know what I wear by now. More of the same.


----------



## stcolumba

Our fling with spring has come and gone. Winter is back. The only defense is wool.

Howlin' sweater by Morrison 
Ledbury Roosevelt shirt (light flannel)
LL Bean jeans
SmarWool socks
Wolverine 1000s
Barbour Beaufort

Obscure hymnal from England


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. The temps will be up to 60 (but with thunderstorms) so I broke out a new to me vintage Deansgate blazer that I had shortened a tad which makes it an exciting day.
> 
> Sskim3 - Great pattern on that jacket.
> 
> STC - Thanks! It is my best Fall/Winter striped tie.
> 
> Anthony Charton - Thank you.


Excellent tailoring on the blazer! It is made even more outstanding with the pairing of the striped shirt and the bright, striped tie.
If I were a thief, and broke into your house, I would go right past all the priceless jewels, computer stuff, and rare silverware, and head right to your tie rack.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Excellent tailoring on the blazer! It is made even more outstanding with the pairing of the striped shirt and the bright, striped tie.
> If I were a thief, and broke into your house, I would go right past all the priceless jewels, computer stuff, and rare silverware, and head right to your tie rack.


While you are there, he has several nice sport coats (and shoes) you'd want to take as well (but, yes, he has many impressive ties). That said, stcolumba, your closet wouldn't be a bad one to break into either.


----------



## sskim3

Cold tonight. And only wearing the LE tweed jacket. Decided to use the throat latch. Besides being a little scratchy, it works well to keep me warm. Apologies for blurry picture.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button-down shirt, Hardy Amies tie, old (55-45) Viyella sweater vest, L. L. Bean cord trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds Bourbon Park Avenues.....


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Inspiring and seemingly effortless. Very well done.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button-down shirt, Hardy Amies tie, old (55-45) Viyella sweater vest, L. L. Bean cord trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds Bourbon Park Avenues.....


Oh WOW, you do it sooo right!!


----------



## svb

Epaulet suit
mtm shirt
Kent Wang tie
Bexley shoes



​


----------



## P Hudson

My first Yorkie Bar in more than 20 years, direct from Belfast. Helped me deal with all the rain.

















Polo Rain Coat, BB navy sack suit, BB ocbd:


----------



## halbydurzell

Girlfriend and I taking a long weekend in Orlando after being slammed with snow in the Northeast. Weather was supposed to be sunny and in the 80s. Supposed.

No name chambray work shirt
Levis
Sperrys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Elgin

New to the forum - a Finn by birth but a trad by heart! I'm still taking my first steps on the learning curve to proper dressing and I fully enjoy the inspiring sets on this thread. I wore this week my new vintage-Cricketeer for the first time:
(my arms are on the short side, we have no good mirrors at home and I own only a phone for pics...)


----------



## P Hudson

Lord Elgin said:


> New to the forum - a Finn by birth but a trad by heart! I'm still taking my first steps on the learning curve to proper dressing and I fully enjoy the inspiring sets on this thread. I wore this week my new vintage-Cricketeer for the first time:
> (my arms are on the short side, we have no good mirrors at home and I own only a phone for pics...)


Welcome to the forum. Superb jacket: Cricketeer at its best.


----------



## Fading Fast

Lord Elgin said:


> New to the forum - a Finn by birth but a trad by heart! I'm still taking my first steps on the learning curve to proper dressing and I fully enjoy the inspiring sets on this thread. I wore this week my new vintage-Cricketeer for the first time:
> 
> Welcome - beautiful jacket


----------



## stcolumba

Today: packing a bag for a long trip that will take me to Michigan's Upper Peninsula, then to Grand Rapids, and then to Ann Arbor. I love this sweater; it is from Black Sheep Ltd. The smell from the sheep's wool lingers, still.

*Lord Elgin*--what a fantastic pocket square you are wearing! Love it!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba, you are right to love it, that is a beautiful looking sweater. I am off to Black Sheep Ltd's website right now.


----------



## MaxBuck

Lord Elgin said:


> New to the forum - a Finn by birth but a trad by heart! I'm still taking my first steps on the learning curve to proper dressing and I fully enjoy the inspiring sets on this thread. I wore this week my new vintage-Cricketeer for the first time:
> (my arms are on the short side, we have no good mirrors at home and I own only a phone for pics...)


Beautiful stuff there. My only concern is that you have a lot of different textures going on, which makes things look a bit too busy to my eye.


----------



## Lord Elgin

MaxBuck said:


> Beautiful stuff there. My only concern is that you have a lot of different textures going on, which makes things look a bit too busy to my eye.


Thanks for all your comments!

You're right MaxBuck, and indeed I was intentionally pushing the boundaries here. I think that in live the tie and jacket are an easier match than in the picture, but most likely next time I'll go easier. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

STC - While you are at my house lifting my ties I will be at your house looting your sweaters


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Head to ankle in Brooks Bros. Shell AE Randolphs.


----------



## Flairball

Shoe City Thinker said:


>


Glad to know I'm not the only one around here that rocks the cranberry cords.


----------



## Reuben

Three days worth of clothes.
Monday, Eagle Review Board:


















Friday, dinner event:


















Today, assisting with an interview process:


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Reuben said:


> Three days worth of clothes.
> 
> Today, assisting with an interview process:


Looks good on you! An ecru shirt with a burnt umber tweed tie might work too. Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## Flairball

Reuben said:


> Three days worth of clothes.
> Monday, Eagle Review Board:


Sweet rig.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Three days worth of clothes.
> 
> Today, assisting with an interview process:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All three of your outfits look great. This jacket is a standout. Do you have any details about it you could share? And the button-down shirt and bow tie look awesome with it. Very well done rig.


----------



## stcolumba

Maize 'n Blue tie in anticipation of the big Michigan victory, this afternoon. The Spartans are going down. (I hope!)


----------



## oldschoolprep

Good luck for a productive and safe trip! You might want to check out the new Wolverine club four-in-hand and bow ties at Van Boven. The are a throwback to the ones they sold up through the mid-1980s. The wolverine icon is very similar to the statue in the stadium.

Go Blue!


----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


> Maize 'n Blue tie in anticipation of the big Michigan victory, this afternoon. The Spartans are going down. (I hope!)


Can't share your team affiliation, obviously, but man! that's a nice-looking tie, have to admit it. Really like that texture. The coat is really fine, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

Playing around with a tab collar again.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Great rig. I'm partial to tab collars anyway, but it's nice to see one on a more rustic ensemble. Also, nice SC !


----------



## Reuben

Shoe City Thinker: Thanks, glad the sweaters are working out for you. I've got a burnt umber knit that should be perfect with that jacket, and I've been meaning to pick up an eccru OCBD for a while.

Flairball: Coming from a master of tweed jackets and earth tones, high praise indeed. Much appreciated.

Fading Fast: I agree, that jacket is amazing. I received it from Shoe City Thinker via the exchange and was happy to get it. It's a standout even in my extensive GTH collection. It's a 3/2 southwick sack, very lightly lined, very natural shoulders, and surprisingly trim for a sack. I'm glad I've been dropping weight. Here's a whole body shot (the colors are a little off):









Today's church attire is thanks to one of the members on here who mentioned how well a light grey suit, pink shirt, and black knit tie go together. Oldsarge, maybe? Anyway, H. Freeman & Sons grey nailhead, pink CT shirt with french cuffs (very subtle, thin, and closely-spaced stripe, actually), black knit wool/mohair tie, gold-tone fox mask cufflinks with garnet eyes (from my formal set), Alden for BB Burgundy calf tassels, charcoal/burgundy argyle socks:


----------



## P Hudson

Dull day. Tradder than some; not as Trad as others:


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790: The tab collar is great, especially with the vest as the tie only has a small amount of real-estate to itself and the tab helps to pop the tie knot out so that it - and the rest of the tie that is exposed before disappearing into the V of the sweater - show better.

Reuben: Thank you for the additional shot and details on the jacket. It is perfect and fits you incredibly well. Is it wool or cotton? Also, the light grey suit, pink shirt and black knit tie look fantastic. Your outfit and others on this thread that have used the black knit tie have inspired me to look for one for myself (if only my life gave me more opportunities to wear a tie).


----------



## Lord Elgin

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I'm struggling with my English to find the correct words to describe my enthusiasm for both this and the previous set you posted. Great ties and jackets even by themselves, together just fabulous.


----------



## Flairball

It's been a hectic week. Hardly got a chance to be presentable; Blue jeans, and busted knuckles. Today is civilized. Off to class.


----------



## Orgetorix

Gloverall duffle
BB camel hair sack
BB OCBD 
Rubinacci tie
BB brushed twill pants
Alden unlined LHS


----------



## Spin Evans

Orgetorix said:


> Gloverall duffle
> BB camel hair sack
> BB OCBD
> Rubinacci tie
> BB brushed twill pants
> Alden unlined LHS


I love how the vibrancy of all these colors match so well. The shoes and socks just pull everything together.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Orgetorix said:


>


Fantastic.


----------



## Takai

Not exactly feeling tip top this morning, and the weather was a bit wonky, but it gave me a chance to wear one of my new tweeds.

 


Jacket- LLBean HT Half Norfolk
Shirt- BB
Tie- Chipp
Pants- Bills 5 Pocket (My heavy chinos were in the wash)
Shoes- Frye Ropers


----------



## bigwordprof

I love that tweed. That is a nice look.


----------



## Flairball

Orgetorix said:


> Gloverall duffle
> BB camel hair sack
> BB OCBD
> Rubinacci tie
> BB brushed twill pants
> Alden unlined LHS


Touch down! Great rig. I now know that I need a camel hair SC to wear with my cranberry cords.


----------



## Puritan

Orgetorix said:


> Gloverall duffle
> BB camel hair sack
> BB OCBD
> Rubinacci tie
> BB brushed twill pants
> Alden unlined LHS


Splendid - absolutely splendid. If had to change one thing about this get-up it might be a shoe with more contrast than the pants. They seem to blend in somewhat from the picture?


----------



## P Hudson

J Press sack, BB square, LE shirt and trousers, Pantharella argyles, AE cordovan Leeds.


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, great example of everything in the outfit being at the same level of formality / structure. The crease-less chinos, the casual sack, the tattersall button down, the argyle socks and the bluchers are all consistently Trad, less formal than crisp creased chinos or a classic gold-button blazer, etc. and, therefor, look natural together. It seems odd to my eye when crisp dress chinos are paired with a less-structured jacket or vice versa, something feels off. In your outfit, you nailed it - formality, structure, "crispness" are all at the same level and make for a fantastic and organically consistent feel to your outfit. Well done. (And I love those shoes.)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Lord Elgin - Thank you for your very kind words. They are appreciated.

P.Hudson - And your hair looks nice, too :tongue2:. Good to see you around!


----------



## sskim3

Even though it got cold in the ny/nj, I felt a bit springy. Hopefully I didn't go too pink with the shirt and tie.

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Even though it got cold in the ny/nj, I felt a bit springy. Hopefully I didn't go too pink with the shirt and tie.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Pink on pink might be a bit too much. Perhaps pair with a blue gingham shirt?


----------



## L-feld

sskim3 said:


> Even though it got cold in the ny/nj, I felt a bit springy. Hopefully I didn't go too pink with the shirt and tie.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


I think if you're going to do the monochromatic thing, you need more. Contrast between the two shades, or you risk looking like Regis Philbin.

I am a big fan of pairing deep magenta or raspberry sweaters with pink shirts. I also have a raspberry tie that I wouldn't hesitate to wear with a pink shirt. But those are a little too close for comfort.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Pink on pink might be a bit too much. Perhaps pair with a blue gingham shirt?





L-feld said:


> I think if you're going to do the monochromatic thing, you need more. Contrast between the two shades, or you risk looking like Regis Philbin.
> 
> I am a big fan of pairing deep magenta or raspberry sweaters with pink shirts. I also have a raspberry tie that I wouldn't hesitate to wear with a pink shirt. But those are a little too close for comfort.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


In the morning, I was dead set on wearing the shirt and because of the spread collar, it would have been weird w/o a tie. The pink one was the only plain one that could potentially work. Unfortunately all my other ties would have made things too busy. Inevitably means more shopping, right? :tongue2:

Even though your feedback is spot on, I ironically got a number of compliments of the shirt and tie combo from the ladies in the office today. Go figure.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Even though your feedback is spot on, I ironically got a number of compliments of the shirt and tie combo from the ladies in the office today. Go figure.


I think the ladies' opinions trumps ours.


----------



## Flairball

The new 3b SC is swinging into action. Decided to go with a little tartan today, too.

The details.









The full monty.









What'd ya think?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yesterday, managed to snap a quick pic before heading to class.
F.A. Tripler silk scarf, AE Strands, Hickey freeman navy gabardines, and recently thrifted Snow Lion parka.An interesting article about Snow Lion, if anyone is interested. https://www.oregonphotos.com/Snowlion1.html


----------



## Monocle

Mr. Patrick

This pic is totally Rock N' Roll. And I like that jacket.



Patrick06790 said:


> Playing around with a tab collar again.


----------



## P Hudson

Flairball said:


> The new 3b SC is swinging into action. Decided to go with a little tartan today, too.
> 
> The details.
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd ya think?


I like everything except, maybe, the tie. I'm not sure. IMO the hardest colour to work with is red. You can have a load of different blues and it looks fine, but reds just don't work the same way. I generally try to only have one red in an outfit (unless it is something like a red stripe in a shirt and a barely visible burgundy or pinkish over-stripe, like in your jacket).

The problem with a site like this is the extra scrutiny things get. The reds in your tie, jacket and sweater clash a bit, which is the first thing my eye landed on. In the real world, I probably don't even notice.

Love the jacket.


----------



## P Hudson

Patrick06790 said:


>


Classic! Flap pocket ocbd looks great. I'm sure that tie offends all the right people.


----------



## Flairball

P Hudson said:


> I like everything except, maybe, the tie. I'm not sure. IMO the hardest colour to work with is red. You can have a load of different blues and it looks fine, but reds just don't work the same way. I generally try to only have one red in an outfit (unless it is something like a red stripe in a shirt and a barely visible burgundy or pinkish over-stripe, like in your jacket).
> 
> The problem with a site like this is the extra scrutiny things get. The reds in your tie, jacket and sweater clash a bit, which is the first thing my eye landed on. In the real world, I probably don't even notice.
> 
> Love the jacket.


I appreciate the feed back. Thank you. I'm glad you like the jacket. It is rising in rank among the many I have.

I think you are on to something about the reds. The red in the jacket is much more of a magenta/purple colour, and I happen to have a sweater which would probably coordinate better with it. Sadly, the red on the tie does jump out quite a bit. This particular tartan is primarily green, and if I'd worn a sweater with a deeper v cut I'm sure the look would be quite different. I'll have to keep this in mind in the future.


----------



## Flairball

ThePopinjay said:


> Yesterday, managed to snap a quick pic before heading to class.
> F.A. Tripler silk scarf, AE Strands, Hickey freeman navy gabardines, and recently thrifted Snow Lion parka.An interesting article about Snow Lion, if anyone is interested. https://www.oregonphotos.com/Snowlion1.html


Two thumbs up, my friend. The parka looks good on you. I like the scarf a lot, too.


----------



## Monocle

That is interesting,..and coincidentally I have consulted this same blog for many things related to outdoor equipment and it's history, before. There is a lot of good info there. Things you may never think about thrifting, you may take a second look at, after perusing the site. Love it. And great jacket



ThePopinjay said:


> An interesting article about Snow Lion, if anyone is interested. https://www.oregonphotos.com/Snowlion1.html


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I think the ladies' opinions trumps ours.


Some meaningful subset of the female population likes when men wear something pink in their outfits. I have noticed that I get compliments from women almost every time I do. That said, if you talk to the women who are your friends, I find it is a love-hate thing, i.e., some women (those who give the compliments) love it and the others don't like men wearing pink at all.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Monocle said:


> That is interesting,..and coincidentally I have consulted this same blog for many things related to outdoor equipment and it's history, before. There is a lot of good info there. Things you may never think about thrifting, you may take a second look at, after perusing the site. Love it. And great jacket


Thanks, and agreed. Something about all those 80's mountaineering and outdoors gear brands are very appealing to me, including the labels. In much the same way I enjoy finding old trad items and their labels. When I saw this jacket on the rack it definitely stuck out as better than the rest, I'm wearing it again today and it's perfect for this weather. And for half off the normal goodwill price I certainly can't complain.


----------



## L-feld

sskim3 said:


> In the morning, I was dead set on wearing the shirt and because of the spread collar, it would have been weird w/o a tie. The pink one was the only plain one that could potentially work. Unfortunately all my other ties would have made things too busy. Inevitably means more shopping, right? :tongue2:


Yes! MOAR! MOAR!

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## P Hudson

Not much variety here: warm weather wear.

J Press shoes medallion captoes, made in England. These used to be tan, but I never wore them because I didn't like the colour. So I "antiqued" them. Not sure about the outcome, but I like them better than before. Still a ways to go before I'm satisfied. The colour in the photo is obviously wrong: the pants are navy.









Polo jacket, shirt and trousers (navy worsted).


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

[/URL][/IMG]

BB 
Tie Bar knit
Banana Republic cardigan
Bean chinos





LE tattersal (a thin flannel)
JAB fair isle and bow tie
thrifted bean cords


----------



## Reuben

Yesterday:













































Corbin 2-button sack, lightweight wool trousers, Gitman OCBD, Loake camel hide longwings

Today:



























Saf-T-Bak shooting jacket, JAB flannely tattersall, Levi's, rattlesnake belt, Eastland MiA chukka-mocs


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Shirt: JAB
Tie: Vintage thrift store find
Sweater: Brooks Bros
Tweed: Ralph Lauren Polo (80s or 90s vintage)

Location: City of Lawrence, MA City Hall for a photo shoot of a client. We took a lunch break and browsed at The Andover Shop.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Patrick06790 said:


>


"...and he chuckled when catching a glimpse of the disapproving frowns of those, whose opinions he neither sought nor cared for."


----------



## williamson

P Hudson said:


> ...IMO the hardest colour to work with is red. You can have a load of different blues and it looks fine, but reds just don't work the same way. I generally try to only have one red in an outfit...


There's an important general point here. Reds in general are excellent accent colours, but reds together often clash. To my eye. reds with a blue or purple cast go well with greys and blues, and reds with an orange or a brown cast go well with olives and browns ("earth-tones"); but blue-reds and orange-reds shout at each other.


----------



## P Hudson

williamson said:


> There's an important general point here. Reds in general are excellent accent colours, but reds together often clash. To my eye. reds with a blue or purple cast go well with greys and blues, and reds with an orange or a brown cast go well with olives and browns ("earth-tones"); but blue-reds and orange-reds shout at each other.


Thanks for chiming it. That is very helpful, and explains why Patrick's outfit in #35622 works even though it combines a variety of reds.


----------



## FiscalDean

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Shirt: JAB
> Tie: Vintage thrift store find
> Sweater: Brooks Bros
> Tweed: Ralph Lauren Polo (80s or 90s vintage)
> 
> Location: City of Lawrence, MA City Hall for a photo shoot of a client. We took a lunch break and browsed at The Andover Shop.


Well done Sir.


----------



## sskim3

Take two on cardigan and tie. This time I tried the more uncoventional color of red.

In hindsight I should have gotten the tan cardigan for versatility when I purchased this way back when.

Cardigan from club monaco
Tie from elaan (no idea of brand) made in us
shirt from JAB
pants from lands end

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## orange fury

Since im in still working on moving, my clothes consist of polos and chinos:



RL pima cotton sweater/polo/socks
Dockers D1 chinos
Bass Weejuns
Elgin wristwatch


----------



## MaxBuck

Flairball said:


> The new 3b SC is swinging into action. Decided to go with a little tartan today, too.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What'd ya think?


The pocket square doesn't work at all for me.


----------



## Takai

Jacket- Magee for Club room
Shirt- BB
Pants- Bills
Sweater vest- BB
Tie- Abercrombie and Fitch
Shoes- Alden for BB

On second thought I probably should have grabbed one of my HTs today, but I think it worked well enough. Also this was the first time being able to wear that tie.


----------



## Spin Evans

Takai said:


> Jacket- Magee for Club room
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- Bills
> Sweater vest- BB
> Tie- Abercrombie and Fitch
> Shoes- Alden for BB
> 
> On second thought I probably should have grabbed one of my HTs today, but I think it worked well enough. Also this was the first time being able to wear that tie.


That tie is _begging _to be tied in a four-in-hand.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I feel bad that my posting has not been more consistent, but with below normal temps and above average work load I have been struggling to get out and take a pic.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

MaxBuck said:


> The pocket square doesn't work at all for me.


Would work if it wasn't so green. Olive would of been a better choice as it's a variant of yellow (which was in your tie) and olives tend to play better with darker reds.


----------



## P Hudson

Takai said:


> Jacket- Magee for Club room
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- Bills
> Sweater vest- BB
> Tie- Abercrombie and Fitch
> Shoes- Alden for BB
> 
> On second thought I probably should have grabbed one of my HTs today, but I think it worked well enough. Also this was the first time being able to wear that tie.


Those are shoes with character, presumably earned over a long period of time. Very nice.


----------



## P Hudson

Non-navy non-sack silk herringbone Nordstrom jacket, BB Bengal striped shirt, Abboud square, BB tie, grey trousers, "AE Winter Parks" (these are an Ebay sale that, with $50 shipping, were nearly full price. They are one of the worst purchases I've ever made: clearly they are not authentic Winter Parks since they have the wrong number of eyelets, can't accommodate my orthotics, and have a very low quality leather the likes of which I've never seen on a pair of AEs. I wear them [seldom] only to remind myself of my folly).















A weird and somewhat troubling pattern is beginning to emerge. Sometimes I have long and productive stretches of work during which I tend to avoid the television and internet. But when I am feeling over-busy and need a break from things, I get on the internet and post pictures of my clothing. Hmmm.


----------



## Anthony Charton

MaxBuck said:


> The pocket square doesn't work at all for me.


I have to say that I agree- Flairball I believe that your outfits, while well-informed and well-fitting, could generally do with a little less _stuff_ going on in them- three heavy patterns is already hard to work with- four is close to impossible. I'd swap the ps for a white tv fold and the whole thing will gain considerable balance. Even a plain wool or knit tie wouldn't look out of place.



williamson said:


> There's an important general point here. Reds in general are excellent accent colours, but reds together often clash. To my eye. reds with a blue or purple cast go well with greys and blues, and reds with an orange or a brown cast go well with olives and browns ("earth-tones"); but blue-reds and orange-reds shout at each other.


Interesting points, and much agreed.

I like what's going on here a lot, but the scale of the ps and tie come too close to each other to my eye.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> Non-navy non-sack silk herringbone Nordstrom jacket, BB Bengal striped shirt, Abboud square, BB tie, grey trousers, "AE Winter Parks" (these are an Ebay sale that, with $50 shipping, were nearly full price. They are one of the worst purchases I've ever made: clearly they are not authentic Winter Parks since they have the wrong number of eyelets, can't accommodate my orthotics, and have a very low quality leather the likes of which I've never seen on a pair of AEs. I wear them [seldom] only to remind myself of my folly).
> 
> View attachment 10498
> View attachment 10499
> 
> 
> A weird and somewhat troubling pattern is beginning to emerge. Sometimes I have long and productive stretches of work during which I tend to avoid the television and internet. But when I am feeling over-busy and need a break from things, I get on the internet and post pictures of my clothing. Hmmm.


While I understand the implication of your closing comment, I'd argue that Ask Andy is a mental refresher - at least for me - during the work day. Like many of us, I spend long hours at the computer reading and analyzing information (and occasional offering semi-intelligent insight on that information) and Ask Andy provides a mental break from that. I bet it does for you too. I return to the data or text a bit refreshed and ready to try and puzzle through it again. And while not a sack, the jacket's shoulders fit very well and sack-like. Love the socks and as to the shoes - we all have a few of those purchases in our wardrobe (it makes the really good purchases that much more gratifying).


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## stcolumba

From a couple of days ago, while on the road.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

[IM
G][/IMG]

Today.

STC - Very nice. Love the PS.


----------



## stcolumba

So glad to be home. Since Sunday, I've driven over 1,000 miles, crossing the state from Michigan's Upper Peninsula to the Lake Michigan side, in some of the worst winter weather of the season.

Thanks, OCBD, for the comment. And...whilst I am pilfering your tie collection, I will pick up a few those tweeds.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

OCDB, that tweed is incredible!


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> [/URL][/IMG]


Now THAT'S one hell of a tweed jacket!


----------



## leisureclass

^ agree x10! Very nicely done OCBD


----------



## Monocle

ThePopinjay said:


>


Nice fat swelled edges on that tweed.


----------



## P Hudson

ThePopinjay said:


>


Thread is humming along lately. StColumba and OCBD get it right every day. This picture is intriguing because of the details on the jacket: it rises to the next level with the texture of the wool and the bulk of the seams. Is it a sack? How are the shoulders? Hooked vent? Horizontal purple stripes around the waistband? We may never know.

And who doesn't love a BlackWatch scarf!


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> And who doesn't love a BlackWatch scarf!


So true!!


----------



## stcolumba

Another pic from earlier in the week. When I was in the "north" country!

Old LL Bean sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba - great sweater (glad the trip is behind you - sounds exhausting)

OCBD - that is an incredible tweed, I really like the OCBD roll and the tie's simplicity helps bring it all together. Well done.

Popinjay - fantastic jacket. I love the big scale of the herringbone and (as said above) the boldness of the seams - very Hollywood in the 30s when it dressed with taste, style and a touch of flair.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks everyone. They don't make them like they used to (I am joking...kind of).

PJ - I like it all, but that there is something about that tie that speaks to me. It says, "Buy one OCBD. You will love it."


----------



## Mickey Rhoades

Brooks Brothers M2M 1818 Milano Suit in blue wool-mohair. Allen Edmonds McAllister in Merlot and a Charles Tyrwhitt Gingham shirt. My evening attire.


----------



## ThePopinjay

oxford cloth button down said:


> PJ - I like it all, but that there is something about that tie that speaks to me. It says, "Buy one OCBD. You will love it."


Thanks OCBD, I got it from Land's End last time they had a 40% off sale, I didn't realize it was made in USA until today, a nice surprise. But I agree, something about the color combo is very appealing to the eye. Course if I had the money I may have gone with this one... https://www.bensilver.com/O83-Old-Wykhamist,1391.html#.Uw_dafldXNk

P Hudson- It is indeed a sack with very natural shoulders (may be an old Southwick, but the label is missing) and does indeed have the hooked vent. Unfortunately it seems to be lacking any purple striping.


----------



## Takai

Jacket- BB
Shirt- Hield Brothers
Pants- Incotex for Zegna
Tie- Hickey Freeman
Shoes- AE Sanford with custom patina
PS- No name

Honestly not really too happy with this outfit, but I ran out of time this morning, and it gave me a chance to attempt to wear this tie that I've had laying around for a while.


----------



## gamma68

Takai said:


> Honestly not really too happy with this outfit, but I ran out of time this morning, and it gave me a chance to attempt to wear this tie that I've had laying around for a while.


To my eye, the tie and shirt clash. I'd suggest either a plain knit tie or a plain white shirt. A helpful phrase to remember is "Less is more." It's something I try to hold myself to, although not always successfully.

Also, please tell me those aren't white athletic socks.


----------



## Takai

gamma68 said:


> To my eye, the tie and shirt clash. I'd suggest either a plain knit tie or a plain white shirt. A helpful phrase to remember is "Less is more." It's something I try to hold myself to, although not always successfully.
> 
> Also, please tell me those aren't white athletic socks.


That's what I was thinking, and actually tossed a few different ties, but I just couldn't find one that I liked, and thought that perhaps the small blue/purple bits on the tie would work out. And I wish I could tell you they aren't, but unfortunately these shoes need thicker socks, and my thick wool were on the line this morning.


----------



## P Hudson

Takai said:


>


While I can't endorse a shirt without a button down collar, I really like your footwear.

I wore a heavy Southwick tweed sack, BB ocbd, LE Charter tie, wool trousers, AE Fultons (a good rainy-day shoe):


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> To my eye, the tie and shirt clash. I'd suggest either a plain knit tie or a plain white shirt. A helpful phrase to remember is "Less is more." It's something I try to hold myself to, although not always successfully.
> 
> Also, please tell me those aren't white athletic socks.


IMO the issue with the shirt isn't that it is too much patterning but that the patterns are of a similar scale: a narrow stripe shirt would work with that tie, maybe even just as well as a solid one.


----------



## Takai

P Hudson said:


> IMO the issue with the shirt isn't that it is too much but that the patterns are of the same scale. That is, the main design feature of both should be contrasting: a narrow stripe shirt would work with that tie, maybe even just as well as a solid one.


You know, I didn't even realize, due to the fact that there were several patterns in the tie that the large hoops/squares are almost exactly the same size as the checks on my shirt. Thank you for the compliment on the shoes though, I quite love that tweed of yours.


----------



## Flairball

P Hudson said:


> I wore a heavy Southwick tweed sack, BB ocbd, LE Charter tie, wool trousers, AE Fultons (a good rainy-day shoe):
> 
> View attachment 10508
> View attachment 10509


Very nice.


----------



## Flairball

Mickey Rhoades said:


> Brooks Brothers M2M 1818 Milano Suit in blue wool-mohair. Allen Edmonds McAllister in Merlot and a Charles Tyrwhitt Gingham shirt. My evening attire.


Umm.....you seem to have misplaced your tie.

Anyway, welcome to the fray.


----------



## Mickey Rhoades

Flairball said:


> Umm.....you seem to have misplaced your tie.
> 
> Anyway, welcome to the fray.


Thanks for noticing Flairball. I was wondering who the first to give me a hard time would be. Three years ago
I owned one suit. Now 25, and I am occasionally a non-conformist.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

[/URL][/IMG]
BB pinpoint
BB cotton bow
merona (!) vest
Hunt Club jacket


----------



## ThePopinjay

Love that vest, Argyll, could we see more pics?


----------



## sskim3

First time wearing the knit rooster tie. It looks okay with everything else but ill defer comments to the forum.

Also I was wondering if there was too much going on with the textures from overcoat, jacket, pants, and tie.

Would like to note that its single digits on my commute to nyc right now. Eff winter. Bring me spring and summer so I csn wear more linen. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## MaxBuck

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> BB pinpoint
> BB cotton bow
> merona (!) vest
> Hunt Club jacket


Just my opinion, obviously, but this is not a harmonious look to my eye. The two tweeds' patterns are nearly identical in scale, and (on my monitor) the jacket appears to be a blued gray while the vest is a browned one, which combination clashes. The pattern on the bow tie is similar in scale to the tweeds, so all in all not to my taste. All of the individual pieces, though, are quite nice.


----------



## Anthony Charton

sskim3 said:


> First time wearing the knit rooster tie. It looks okay with everything else but ill defer comments to the forum.
> 
> Also I was wondering if there was too much going on with the textures from overcoat, jacket, pants, and tie.
> 
> Would like to note that its single digits on my commute to nyc right now. Eff winter. Bring me spring and summer so I csn wear more linen.
> 
> _Posted via *Topify* on Android_


Too much going on IMO, sskim3. My thoughts are similar to MaxBuck's comment on Argyll's rig above; the patterns are too similar in scale. This jacket is screaming for plain trousers. Likewise, the individual items look great.


----------



## sskim3

Anthony Charton said:


> Too much going on IMO, sskim3. My thoughts are similar to MaxBuck's comment on Argyll's rig above; the patterns are too similar in scale. This jacket is screaming for plain trousers. Likewise, the individual items look great.


I figured that much - my plain trousers just aren't as warm. Wanted to make sure what I did right and wrong. Today is functional > fashionable.


----------



## Flairball

I'm am sure getting tired of this cold weather. Anyway, no SC today, the Berwick is what is needed. And red again, but only one this time.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Excellent country jacket, Flairball.

Yesterday: gingham pink shirt, navy blazer, black knit.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Spin Evans

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Excellent country jacket, Flairball.
> 
> Yesterday: gingham pink shirt, navy blazer, black knit.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


That is a beautifully-shaped blazer, sir. I do believe it's also the first DB I've seen on here since I joined.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Thank you ! I actually own two navy blazers, neither of which is single-breasted- my affections for DB stuff runs deep.


----------



## Ensiferous

Anthony Charton said:


> https://postimage.org/


Anthony, as someone who also perpetrates the misdeed of wearing a BD with a DB, I support your daring even more, given your location on the other side of the Pond.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Thank you, Ensiferous- Some fashion plates from the 1940s depict men wearing 6x4 DB blazers worn with the top button opened, with an open-collar shirt. Since I first saw them I stopped regarding the garment as fixedly formal, but rather very versatile, and I'm comfortable wearing a whole range of shirts (or polo necks) with them; from OCBDs to broadcloth contrast-collars. Some may understandably disapprove, but I have history-and you- on my side.


----------



## gamma68

Anthony Charton said:


> Yesterday: gingham pink shirt, navy blazer, black knit
> 
> https://postimage.org/


I, too, really enjoy this look. Can you please provide details about your blazer?


----------



## P Hudson

Anthony Charton said:


> Thank you, Ensiferous- Some fashion plates from the 1940s depict men wearing 6x4 DB blazers worn with the top button opened, with an open-collar shirt. Since I first saw them I stopped regarding the garment as fixedly formal, but rather very versatile, and I'm comfortable wearing a whole range of shirts (or polo necks) with them; from OCBDs to broadcloth contrast-collars. Some may understandably disapprove, but I have history-and you- on my side.


I don't mind them, and acknowledge them as both traditional and not inherently formal, but don't regard them as part of a TNSIL wardrobe. To my mind all the buttons are similar to an elbow-patch on a tweed jacket, ie sometimes authentic, but more often an affectation. I'm not trying to criticise, but if we can debate the most trad dog and car, then we should at least be able to discuss trad blazers. My hierarchy of essentials goes something like this: 1) centre vent and natural shoulders, 2a) 3/2 roll, 2b) undarted.


----------



## Anthony Charton

P Hudson said:


> I don't mind them, and acknowledge them as both traditional and not inherently formal, but don't regard them as part of a TNSIL wardrobe. To my mind all the buttons are similar to an elbow-patch on a tweed jacket, ie sometimes authentic, but more often an affectation. I'm not trying to criticise, but if we can debate the most trad dog and car, then we should at least be able to discuss trad blazers. My hierarchy of essentials goes something like this: 1) centre vent and natural shoulders, 2a) 3/2 roll, 2b) undarted.


Thanks for weighing in ! Several things: I live in the UK and, while greatly inspired by the trad scene celebrated here, my taste remains primarily British, with some Italian influences thrown in. I only own one jacket with 'natural' shoulders in the American sense, and favour darted cuts as well as double vents. The outfit above, featuring an English-made DB blazer with double vents, slightly padded shoulders, and a nipped waist above a BD shirt may be a bit of a hybrid, but I don't think it has to matter- tailoring itself goes through processes of apropriation and adaptation according to geographical location, I suppose. This said- I posted this on the trad forum precisely because I was interested in responses like yours. My blazer is inherently non-trad, and the crux here is perhaps to know if it works with 'tradder' elements featured above.

Gamma: Thank you- the blazer is Austin Reed.


----------



## universitystripe

First post in this thread.

I was inspired by Oxford Cloth Button Down's recent blog post about wearing a Shetland/OCBD/Sport Coat combination sans tie. This has been my go-to look since the temperatures began hovering around 50.


----------



## P Hudson

Anthony Charton said:


> Thanks for weighing in ! Several things: I live in the UK and, while greatly inspired by the trad scene celebrated here, my taste remains primarily British, with some Italian influences thrown in. I only own one jacket with 'natural' shoulders in the American sense, and favour darted cuts as well as double vents. The outfit above, featuring an English-made DB blazer with double vents, slightly padded shoulders, and a nipped waist above a BD shirt may be a bit of a hybrid, but I don't think it has to matter- tailoring itself goes through processes of apropriation and adaptation according to geographical location, I suppose. This said- I posted this on the trad forum precisely because I was interested in responses like yours. My blazer is inherently non-trad, and the crux here is perhaps to know if it works with 'tradder' elements featured above.


That's fair. I suppose my comment is inherently biased, but I think it looks great with '"tradder" elements'. But then it has been years since I have put on a shirt without a button-down collar.

I'll have to think about the geographical issue: I know London has had a pretty strong Trad scene going back to the '60s, centred around John Simons (formerly of Richmond, and then Covent Garden, and now I believe in Marleybone). And the trad scene is pretty strong in at least one household adjacent to Sydney University here in Oz (and is replenished when I get a chance to shop in the US). But I suppose what in some places is just every-day wear looks a bit like costume when one ventures further afield. An advantage of age is that I'm too old to dress for others: I get to wear what I like.


----------



## Ensiferous

Hello P Hudson, I agree that the DB blazer is definitely not a TNSIL essential, but it has practically always been an option within the boundaries of the style for men who wanted something a bit different at places like Brooks Brothers, J. Press, and Chipp back in the boom years.

The DB blazer was usually, from an Ivy/trad perspective, used as a stand-out blazer, or for guys who had a touch of anglophilia, or for applications like resort wear, for instance, and typically by the mature man. Somewhat like the Alden tassel loafer offered as an alternative to a penny loafer or a PTB -- not necessary, but a luxury option with an obvious difference. Was the DB blazer a young college man's typical blazer? No. His father's? It possibly could have been his second or third blazer.

As a boy, I was obligated to wear a navy blazer for years (always a single breasted) and it surprises some people that I don't feel compelled to burn all navy blazers on-sight, but I am very fond of them. I treasure my 3/2 navy blazers, especially the patch-pocket ones, but I also have a DB or two, both of which have been "Americanized" unlike Anthony Charton's. And while I like the DB blazer, it should be the last in and first out of a collection based purely upon strict priority. I'm glad I don't really need to adhere to those priorities, but truth be told, I rarely wear the DB.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo shirt (madras-like), Polo olive Philip Pant (flavour of the previous decade), LL Bean heavy duty mocc. This shirt always makes me feel like a 1950s browser at a hardware store, esp. when worn with a G-9. Sort of a Ward Cleaver vibe.


----------



## P Hudson

Ensiferous said:


> Hello P Hudson, I agree that the DB blazer is definitely not a TNSIL essential, but it has practically always been an option within the boundaries of the style for men who wanted something a bit different at places like Brooks Brothers, J. Press, and Chipp back in the boom years.
> 
> The DB blazer was usually, from an Ivy/trad perspective, used as a stand-out blazer, or for guys who had a touch of anglophilia, or for applications like resort wear, for instance, and typically by the mature man. Somewhat like the Alden tassel loafer offered as an alternative to a penny loafer or a PTB -- not necessary, but a luxury option with an obvious difference. Was the DB blazer a young college man's typical blazer? No. His father's? It possibly could have been his second or third blazer.
> 
> As a boy, I was obligated to wear a navy blazer for years (always a single breasted) and it surprises some people that I don't feel compelled to burn all navy blazers on-sight, but I am very fond of them. I treasure my 3/2 navy blazers, especially the patch-pocket ones, but I also have a DB or two, both of which have been "Americanized" unlike Anthony Charton's. And while I like the DB blazer, it should be the last in and first out of a collection based purely upon strict priority. I'm glad I don't really need to adhere to those priorities, but truth be told, I rarely wear the DB.


Excellent comment. I had a nice Polo DB blazer in the late '80s and early '90s but gave it away. Here in Oz, I'm always made to feel "dressed up", so I try to avoid fancy flourishes. For that reason, I would never wear a tassel loafer--even though I sort of like them, and my dad (who was studiously not fussy and would sometimes dismiss things I liked from his era with "that's what the rich kids wore") wore them. So I'm happy to acknowledge the place of the DB in British dress, and the place of British dress in TNSIL.

But then you would be appalled at what University of Sheffield students were wearing during my years there. That is, they were British, but didn't dress in anything like the "British" sense we're talking about.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous; said:


> I also have a DB or two, both of which have been "Americanized" unlike Anthony Charton's.


Ensiferous, I'm curious to know how your DB blazers are "Americanized."


----------



## gamma68

universitystripe said:


> First post in this thread.
> 
> I was inspired by Oxford Cloth Button Down's recent blog post about wearing a Shetland/OCBD/Sport Coat combination sans tie. This has been my go-to look since the temperatures began hovering around 50.


I think your rig looks great, sir. A most worthy initial post. Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## Orgetorix

This tux was made in 1940 in Philadelphia (thanks tennesseean_47!). Wore it tonight to be an usher in a friend's wedding.


----------



## Puritan

Orgetorix said:


> This tux was made in 1940 in Philadelphia (thanks tennesseean_47!). Wore it tonight to be an usher in a friend's wedding.


Sharp tux. You look very comfortable wearing it!


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> Ensiferous, I'm curious to know how your DB blazers are "Americanized."


I wouldn't presume to answer for Ensiferous, but my DB had fairly natural shoulders and less shaping at the waist. Also, though I'm not sure, it probably had a centre vent. There was a time when English jackets were known for double vents and American for single, but in recent times I've seen a lot of characters in English movies wearing centre-vented jackets.


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

Christ. For those who lurk, this is what the look is.

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fading Fast

universitystripe said:


> First post in this thread.
> 
> I was inspired by Oxford Cloth Button Down's recent blog post about wearing a Shetland/OCBD/Sport Coat combination sans tie. This has been my go-to look since the temperatures began hovering around 50.


Welcome. Very nice first post. Any details on the jacket (or other items) would be great - but again, nice outfit.


----------



## FiscalDean

universitystripe said:


> First post in this thread.
> 
> I was inspired by Oxford Cloth Button Down's recent blog post about wearing a Shetland/OCBD/Sport Coat combination sans tie. This has been my go-to look since the temperatures began hovering around 50.


Great looking SC, details please.


----------



## Ensiferous

P Hudson said:


> I wouldn't presume to answer for Ensiferous, but my DB had fairly natural shoulders and less shaping at the waist. Also, though I'm not sure, it probably had a centre vent. There was a time when English jackets were known for double vents and American for single, but in recent times I've seen a lot of characters in English movies wearing centre-vented jackets.


Thanks P Hudson, exactly right you are. A natural shoulder and a center vent as the primary differences, with a touch less waist suppression, and also a bit less lapel width. To differentiate even further, some were undarted and even had swelled edge stitching.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Ensiferous, P Hudson: This is interesting- thanks for this discussion, which I've been following. I should've known I'd trigger a TSNIL debate...

Universitystripe: a good first post indeed ! I'm waiting along with FD for SC details, if you woudn't mind.

Orgetorix: Speaking of natural shoulders ! The whole rig is stunning.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


> This tux was made in 1940 in Philadelphia (thanks tennesseean_47!). Wore it tonight to be an usher in a friend's wedding.


Looks great and just goes to show how classic styling is timeless. That tux is 74 years old!


----------



## universitystripe

Fading Fast said:


> Welcome. Very nice first post. Any details on the jacket (or other items) would be great - but again, nice outfit.


Thank you all for the kind words and welcome.

The jacket is a thrift from our own Exchange Thread (thanks to Tweedy Don!). It's a custom job by Hilton XXXV which is fully canvassed and fully lined with working surgeon's cuffs. Made in USA. Here is a close up which Tweedy Don took:



It is just a bit large for me, which makes it perfect for wearing casually over a thick sweater.

The sweater is also a thrift, albeit local. It's a vintage (Made in Scotland) Brooks Brothers Shetland in navy. I have patched it in a couple places, but it gets quite a bit of wear. I still prefer my Shaggy Dogs from Press, but at the price ($3) I cannot complain!

Finally, the OCBD is a university stripe in blue from Ralph Lauren Polo (I'm a rail, so I do enjoy their Custom Fit). The chinos are J. Crew in the Classic Fit.


----------



## stcolumba

universitystripe said:


> First post in this thread.
> 
> I was inspired by Oxford Cloth Button Down's recent blog post about wearing a Shetland/OCBD/Sport Coat combination sans tie. This has been my go-to look since the temperatures began hovering around 50.


Excellent!!!


----------



## ThePopinjay

PRL shirt, thirfted brown knit, LE Khakis, Alden tassel loafers


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> PRL shirt, thirfted brown knit, LE Khakis, Alden tassel loafers


...and the blazer? Not sure if you've shown your 3-patch pocket one here yet.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> ...and the blazer? Not sure if you've shown your 3-patch pocket one here yet.


Ah yes, sorry about that. Just a Michael Stern blazer I got from Newton Street a couple years back. Don't really wear navy blazers that often though.


----------



## P Hudson

BB A&S, BB ocbd, LE POW trousers in a light brown, AE Thayer (worn about once a year: too squeaky):


----------



## Takai

Didnt have a chance to post this on friday

 


Jacket- BB
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Pants- Zegna
Tie- RLPL
Shoes- AE Winnetka


----------



## Lord Elgin

I'm in a continuous combat against my extending necksize, seems like I lost this round and my collars evolved into a non-impressive non-roll :-(. In my next post in this thread a jacket with a more appropriate shoulder, thanks for bearing with this non-trad interpretation of tweed


----------



## Anthony Charton

Lord Elgin: Very nice rig. Love this SC.

P Hutson: Very nice as well. I have a penchant for POW trousers.

Takai: Two things- I wonder if there's enough contrast between the jacket and the trousers. The top is on the dangerous side of busy, and I'm not feeling the woven silk with the rest. I have a feeling a solid wool or knit would have worked better.

I'm taking the liberty to double post again today- BD collar and patch pockets; I'm halfway trad. Maybe. I _really_ wish the SC were a soft-shouldered 3/2.

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## gamma68

Anthony Charton said:


> I'm taking the liberty to double post again today- BD collar and patch pockets; I'm halfway trad. Maybe. I _really_ wish the SC were a soft-shouldered 3/2.
> 
> https://postimage.org/


Anthony, your jacket is reminiscent of an early 1950s Harris Tweed I picked up recently (although mine is more squared-off than yours at the shoulders, lapels, pockets, hem--hence, even more removed from "American Ivy"). I'll be keeping an eye on your rigs to pick up elements appropriate to "U.K. Trad" to accompany my jacket.


----------



## gamma68

I've been very ill for the past month with a killer sinus infection. The kind that leaves your head pounding and ears ringing beyond belief. Barely left the house last week and barely kept up with work. Spring and warm weather cannot come soon enough. This was the best I could do for today:

Ralp Lauren Polo chambray button-down shirt
Vintage Brooks Bros. Alpaca wool sweater (so cozy, really hits the spot today)
Lands' End flannel-lined khakis
LL Bean rugged roller belt (not visible, but _very _robust)
Wigwam hiking socks
Red Wing Beckman boots


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

After several days of temps in the 70s and sunshine, Tennessee decided to bring back 33 degree temps and wind. Hence, heavy tweed overcoat.



Coat: Harris Tweed
Sweater: Knightsbridge
Shirt: Lands End
Pants: No brand
Shoes: Lands end

Gamma: Love the tattersall shirt and the sweater.
OCBD and Universitystripe: Great looks! That look is one of my favorites as well. :{)
Ogetorix: That tux is amazing. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reuben

Sadly I didn't get a great photo of my black tie rig Saturday, but here's a couple decent quality ones:



















^That's a better example of the color of my bow tie. The first picture is much too red.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> Sadly I didn't get a great photo of my black tie rig Saturday, but here's a couple decent quality ones:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^That's a better example of the color of my bow tie. The first picture is much too red.


Magnificent.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Magnificent.


My expression?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai

Spin Evans said:


> Magnificent.


Agree 100%


----------



## Anthony Charton

Stunning opera pumps, Reuben. I'm envious. The rest isn't bad, either.


----------



## Reuben

Anthony Charton said:


> Stunning opera pumps, Reuben. I'm envious. The rest isn't bad, either.


Thanks, y'all should have seen my date! I would have worn my black bowtie but it was satin and didn't match the more muted lapels and formal vest. Plus, I was loaning it to my little brother. I figured a dark wine in a muted silk twill would work well enough for my purposes.

Kilgore, French, and Stanbury tux, BB vest, JAB silk socks, Charles Tyrwhitt shirt, unbranded but good made-in-england braces, kent wang pocket square, Ben Silver bow tie, BB opera pumps, and vintage white gold and MOP stud set. Shout-out to Dieu for pointing me towards e-thrifting the pumps.


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> I've been very ill for the past month with a killer sinus infection. The kind that leaves your head pounding and ears ringing beyond belief. Barely left the house last week and barely kept up with work. Spring and warm weather cannot come soon enough. This was the best I could do for today:


Sorry to hear you haven't been well. I hope you make a quick and full recovery.

J Press jacket, LE Shirt, tie and trousers. AE saddles with Pantharella argyles:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> Magnificent.


Agreed, very nice.


----------



## Winsleydale

Hello chaps, I'm new here so let me know if I do something wrong
---
As for my reply, and I don't know if this counts as trad or something more, but as a rule I wear:
Frock coat of wool
Striped trousers
Dress boots, black kidskin
Crisp, white cotton shirt, with front pleated bib and tall standing collar
Silken cravat, black or white
Silken waistcoat
Fur felt topper
---
I go for a historic look as a day-to-day thing but is this also considered trad??


----------



## FLMike

No, wrong forum. Sorry.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> BB A&S, BB ocbd, LE POW trousers in a light brown, AE Thayer (worn about once a year: too squeaky):
> 
> View attachment 10547
> View attachment 10548


Everything looks great!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I've been very ill for the past month with a killer sinus infection. The kind that leaves your head pounding and ears ringing beyond belief. Barely left the house last week and barely kept up with work. Spring and warm weather cannot come soon enough. This was the best I could do for today:
> 
> Ralp Lauren Polo chambray button-down shirt
> Vintage Brooks Bros. Alpaca wool sweater (so cozy, really hits the spot today)
> Lands' End flannel-lined khakis
> LL Bean rugged roller belt (not visible, but _very _robust)
> Wigwam hiking socks
> Red Wing Beckman boots


Just the way that a comfy sweater ought to look. Really love those boots!
If you have not done so, put a humidifier in your bedroom. Michigan: no sunshine; lots of dry air
Some hot tea with a shot of whiskey and honey won't hurt!
Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Rueben - Fantastic, sir!

University Stripes -Welcome, keep posting!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Just the way that a comfy sweater ought to look. Really love those boots!
> If you have not done so, put a humidifier in your bedroom. Michigan: no sunshine; lots of dry air
> Some hot tea with a shot of whiskey and honey won't hurt!
> Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you, sir! I may resort to unpacking the humidifier.


----------



## P Hudson

BB herringbone sack, BB ocbd, Gant tie (purchased in [iirc] 1982--not my favourite), LE khakis, Shell Leeds.


----------



## Spin Evans

P Hudson said:


> BB herringbone sack, BB ocbd, Gant tie (purchased in [iirc] 1982--not my favourite), LE khakis, Shell Leeds.
> 
> View attachment 10565


Beyond the excellent qualities of the pieces themselves, this seems like a perfect example of university ivy style to me. Something about the long line and narrow silhouette.


----------



## P Hudson

Spin Evans said:


> Beyond the excellent qualities of the pieces themselves, this seems like a perfect example of university ivy style to me. Something about the long line and narrow silhouette.


That's the target, but I'm not entirely sure I hit it. The tie is a bit wider than you'll see in Take Ivy. The rest works pretty well (except for the obvious drawback of trying to dress someone >50 in collegiate attire).


----------



## MaxBuck

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Rueben - Fantastic, sir!
> 
> University Stripes -Welcome, keep posting!


Solid, Jackson.


----------



## Takai

Jacket- LL Bean Harris Tweed
Shirt- BB
Pants- Bills
Sweater vest- BB
Tie- Robert Talbott
Shoes- AE Winnetka

It was a bit cold today, so I thought I'd wrap up a bit, half norfolk instead of a scarf though.


----------



## P Hudson

Takai said:


> Jacket- LL Bean Harris Tweed
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- Bills
> Sweater vest- BB
> Tie- Robert Talbott
> Shoes- AE Winnetka
> 
> It was a bit cold today, so I thought I'd wrap up a bit, half norfolk instead of a scarf though.


IMO one of your best posts. One thing though--because your pictures are from so close, it is hard to get the overall effect of your jacket, which depends on things like shoulder-shape, lapel-width and roll, etc.


----------



## universitystripe

Lots of fantastic posts lately! 

P Hudson - If you haven't hit the Ivy nail on the head, you are within striking distance. Very nicely done.

St Columba - I do hope you begin feeling better! For what it is worth, you are pulling sickly off far better than I could. You appear comfortable and classy in that sweater!

OCBD - As always, excellent. Thank you for the welcome!

Reuben - You look great in black tie. Now I need to find an excuse to purchase a tux.

Anthony - That jacket is wonderful!

Takai - I agree with P Hudson; this is one of your best posts. Green seems to be a good color for you.


----------



## van_veen

Great posts by everyone of late which made me feel a bit remiss, so here is today's rig.
Shout out to P Hudson too. Good to meet a fellow Aussie Trad poster. Perhaps there are more in the woodwork?
BB herringbone tweed blazer (thanks CMDC)
BB Silk Repp Tie
BB Spread Collar
Trafalgar Belt
BB Advantage Chinos Clark 
Florsheim Imperial burgundy Tassel Loafers


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> OCBD, that SC has a great collar roll, very nice


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Some hot tea with a shot of whiskey and honey won't hurt!
> Hope you feel better soon.


My mother's recipe was warm lemon juice, honey and of course brandy (the officail beverage of WI). Worked everytime.


----------



## FiscalDean

P Hudson said:


> BB herringbone sack, BB ocbd, Gant tie (purchased in [iirc] 1982--not my favourite), LE khakis, Shell Leeds.
> 
> View attachment 10565


Great looking shoulders on that jacket.


----------



## FiscalDean

Takai said:


> Jacket- LL Bean Harris Tweed
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- Bills
> Sweater vest- BB
> Tie- Robert Talbott
> Shoes- AE Winnetka
> 
> It was a bit cold today, so I thought I'd wrap up a bit, half norfolk instead of a scarf though.


Your sense of style has really developed since you started posting here. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> That's the target, but I'm not entirely sure I hit it. The tie is a bit wider than you'll see in Take Ivy. The rest works pretty well (except for the obvious drawback of trying to dress someone >50 in collegiate attire).


P.Hudson you nailed the Ivy look and you look so natural in it that age isn't a factor - and sport coat, OCBD, tie, khakis and loafers are timeless and always age appropriate (done well, ninety year olds look good in that combo). That said, as someone months away from fifty, I have over the years dropped some of the most youth-oriented items from my Trad Ivy wardrobe. For example, no more do I wear Rugby shirts (used to love them over an OCBD with a tie) but I feel like a middle aged man trying to look young when I do it now - it doesn't work, but I do miss them and that combo. Popinjay does it - he has youth on his side - and it looks great on him.

OCBD - you are the master of the OCBD roll. And it's great to see the outdoor shots again.

Gamma68 - love the whole outfit - the shoes and sweater are outstanding.


----------



## Tilton

Takai said:


> Jacket- LL Bean Harris Tweed
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- Bills
> Sweater vest- BB
> Tie- Robert Talbott
> Shoes- AE Winnetka
> 
> It was a bit cold today, so I thought I'd wrap up a bit, half norfolk instead of a scarf though.


You knocked it out today, my man. Also, the new (no) facial hair thing you've got going on suits you well.


----------



## Lord Elgin

FiscalDean said:


> My mother's recipe was warm lemon juice, honey and of course brandy (the officail beverage of WI). Worked everytime.


The old folks over here swear by "the spirits in the sock", i.e. soak a pair of socks in vodka, then wear them overnight. Never tried myself, though :biggrin:


----------



## Flairball

Going casual today. Appologies for not including a pic of my fur felt topper.


----------



## CMDC

Debut of Huntington Loden 3/2 sack from danielm
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
LE khakis
Alden #8 shell ptb


----------



## Spin Evans

CMDC said:


> Debut of Huntington Loden 3/2 sack from danielm
> BB blue ocbd
> LE repp
> LE khakis
> Alden #8 shell ptb


:thumbs-up::thumbs-up::thumbs-up:

The darker khakis go so well with the coat as well.


----------



## stcolumba

Bow tie is by forum member, brother *TJN*

"...throughout these forty days...." For some reason, the hymn tune, ST FLAVIAN, is today's "ear worm".
The Maize 'n Blue socks are in celebration of last night's clinching of the Big Ten Men's Basketball title.


----------



## stcolumba

*University Stripe*: I think that you meant your good wishes to Brother *Gamma* who I was quoting.

*Fiscal Dean: *Brandy, eh? #onlyinWisconsin :biggrin:


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Up







[/URL][/IMG]

Down







[/URL][/IMG]

Everything thrifted but the shoes (super outlet discount!), so an affordable rig for sure.

LLB burgundy uni stripe
Gieves and Hawkes sage (greener IRL) knit tie
LLB cords (looking a little baggy while simultaneously in need of a lower hem)
Bean boots


----------



## gamma68

While awaiting results from a CT scan of my noggin', I figured I'd try to be productive and iron a shirt....then make an attempt to rejoin the league of well-dressed gentlemen. This is what I came up with:



BB OCBD in ecru
BB "346" sweater
Vintage 3/2 brown herringbone Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
Twill pants by Banana Republic

I love this jacket, but discovered two more moth holes in it today. Sadly, I'm seeking an eBay refund.


----------



## gamma68

Takai said:


> Jacket- LL Bean Harris Tweed
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- Bills
> Sweater vest- BB
> Tie- Robert Talbott
> Shoes- AE Winnetka
> 
> It was a bit cold today, so I thought I'd wrap up a bit, half norfolk instead of a scarf though.


Takai, I completely agree with everyone else--you really socked a homer today. Love that Norfolk jacket and the tweed cap.

However, the white athletic socks gotta go. Sorry to sound harsh, but here are some viable alternatives:

1. Make sure the laundry is done.
2. Buy more dress socks.
3. Wear a very casual rig with jeans/sneakers.
4. Don't leave the house.

Take care to have a good supply of dress socks, and keep the rig pics coming!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


A spectacular combo. Love it!


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> While awaiting results from a CT scan of my noggin', I figured I'd try to be productive and iron a shirt....then make an attempt to rejoin the league of well-dressed gentlemen. This is what I came up with:
> 
> BB OCBD in ecru
> BB "346" sweater
> Vintage 3/2 brown herringbone Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
> Twill pants by Banana Republic
> 
> I love this jacket, but discovered two more moth holes in it today. Sadly, I'm seeking an eBay refund.


That's a real shame about the jacket. It's beautiful and looks like it fits you really well. I would almost think it would be a good candidate for reweaving.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: fantastic, everything works. The jacket, bow tie, socks and shoes are all awesome. The textures, colors and level of casualness / dressiness all harmonize incredibly well.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> That's a real shame about the jacket. It's beautiful and looks like it fits you really well. I would almost think it would be a good candidate for reweaving.


If the seller won't issue a refund, where does one look for reweaving? It seems like a specialty service beyond the capability of most tailors.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> If the seller won't issue a refund, where does one look for reweaving? It seems like a specialty service beyond the capability of most tailors.


Darn those moths! Why did they have to show so much good "taste"?

As for a repair, why not take it to a reputable tailor in the greater Birmingham-Ann Arbor area? If he/she could not do the job, I'm sure a recommendation would be possible. I do not have that much experience with him, but why not try Mr. Park in Birmingham? (Parks clothier) I've heard good things about him. This lovely coat must be saved!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Darn those moths! Why did they have to show so much good "taste"?
> 
> As for a repair, why not take it to a reputable tailor in the greater Birmingham-Ann Arbor area? If he/she could not do the job, I'm sure a recommendation would be possible. I do not have that much experience with him, but why not try Mr. Park in Birmingham? (Parks clothier) I've heard good things about him. This lovely coat must be saved!


I could try Mr. Park. Another forum member recommended a tailor near Maple/Telegraph area who is said to be excellent. I just get very annoyed when a seller claims a jacket is "excellent" and I find moth holes. They are subtle holes, but they are still holes. Grrr


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Darn those moths! Why did they have to show so much good "taste"?
> 
> As for a repair, why not take it to a reputable tailor in the greater Birmingham-Ann Arbor area? If he/she could not do the job, I'm sure a recommendation would be possible. I do not have that much experience with him, but why not try Mr. Park in Birmingham? (Parks clothier) I've heard good things about him. *This lovely coat must be saved!*


Amen!


----------



## Takai

Jacket- Handwoven Donegal
Shirt- Boss Black
Pants- Bills
Tie- BB for The Audubon Society 
Shoes- AE Nashua
Hat- BB Patchwork Tweed


----------



## Pentheos

Takai said:


>


Your jacket needs some tailoring.


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> Takai, I completely agree with everyone else--you really socked a homer today. Love that Norfolk jacket and the tweed cap.
> 
> However, the white athletic socks gotta go. Sorry to sound harsh, but here are some viable alternatives:
> 
> 1. Make sure the laundry is done.
> 2. Buy more dress socks.
> 3. Wear a very casual rig with jeans/sneakers.
> 4. Don't leave the house.
> 
> Take care to have a good supply of dress socks, and keep the rig pics coming!


I'm going to be slightly contrarian on this one. In its heyday, every Ivy Leaguer wore white socks--though, to be sure, not that white. Fashion has changed in that regard, but I'm not going to pull him up on his white socks.

Anyway...I wore my navy BB sack suit, BB shirt, AE brownish burgundy Stockbridges:


----------



## FiscalDean

Lord Elgin said:


> The old folks over here swear by "the spirits in the sock", i.e. soak a pair of socks in vodka, then wear them overnight. Never tried myself, though :biggrin:


I've heard people in Finland like their vodka but I thought it was usually well chilled and taken neat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> :thumbs-up::thumbs-up::thumbs-up:
> 
> The darker khakis go so well with the coat as well.


+1, great look CMDC.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Bow tie is by forum member, brother *TJN*
> 
> "...throughout these forty days...." For some reason, the hymn tune, ST FLAVIAN, is today's "ear worm".
> The Maize 'n Blue socks are in celebration of last night's clinching of the Big Ten Men's Basketball title.


I really like that SC, Stc.
Yes, people in WI really like their brandy. I've heard we consume more brandy per capita than any other state.


----------



## FiscalDean

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Everything thrifted but the shoes (super outlet discount!), so an affordable rig for sure.
> 
> LLB burgundy uni stripe
> Gieves and Hawkes sage (greener IRL) knit tie
> LLB cords (looking a little baggy while simultaneously in need of a lower hem)
> Bean boots


Very nice tweed.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> Amen!


+1, that is really a good looking SC. I believe most dry cleaners work with re-weavers. It may not be inexpensive but it really is worth it at times.


----------



## FiscalDean

Pentheos said:


> Your jacket needs some tailoring.


That is a great looking SC, I would invest in some tailoring, it would be well worth the investment.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> If the seller won't issue a refund, where does one look for reweaving? It seems like a specialty service beyond the capability of most tailors.


I've heard that this place is good:

Also, I know the Ascot Shop in San Diego does reweaving. Can't speak to their quality, but it was a lovely store and is very well regarded by the locals.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## MaxBuck

stcolumba said:


>


Beautiful suit and PS, but would've preferred a tie with blue given their qualities. JMO, of course.


----------



## gamma68

I dunno fellas, I'm not sure how well this jacket fits me after all. I thought I'd post more pics here today and see what you think. I don't want to invest in having the holes re-woven if the fit isn't right for me. My concern is the shoulders. I see a dimple at both most of the time I look in the mirror (mostly like the top two photos below). Then again, maybe I'm being overly critical.


----------



## orange fury

A few rigs from the past week:

Rehearsal dinner:

RL jacket/OCBD
Kent Wang PS
Dockers D1s
J&M tassel loafers

Super blurry shot right before my wedding (I'll post a better one when the professional shots come in):

JAB tux/studs/cummerbund
CT shirt
Tiebar.com bow tie
Tiffany's cufflinks
Florsheim Kingstons
RL socks
Kent Wang PS
Tissot Desire watch

First day back at work (today):

RL polo/jacket
Dockers D1s 
Bass Weejuns


----------



## gamma68

P Hudson said:


> I'm going to be slightly contrarian on this one. In its heyday, every Ivy Leaguer wore white socks--though, to be sure, not that white. Fashion has changed in that regard, but I'm not going to pull him up on his white socks.


Perhaps the white athletic sock issue is just my own personal pet peeve. For another perspective, I'll refer you to *a great post in another thread* by Billax, who shares some insight on when and how white/off-white socks were worn in Ivy style's heyday.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> A few rigs from the past week:
> 
> Super blurry shot right before my wedding (I'll post a better one when the professional shots come in):
> 
> JAB tux/studs/cummerbund
> CT shirt
> Tiebar.com bow tie
> Tiffany's cufflinks


Congratulations to you and your wife!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Woo! Congrats, Orange Fury. Following up a pink OCBD with a tuxedo reminds me of a quote from Paul Winston:

"I'm not worried about the rules. I used to wear pink oxford buttondowns under my tuxedo. Then my father said, "You really shouldn't be wearing a  buttondown. If you want to wear pink, make pink tuxedo shirts." So I did."

(Interview here: https://www.ivy-style.com/chipp-off-the-old-block.html).

Anyway, I had a chance at a half-decent selfie today, and I was dressed alright, so I went for it:


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> Perhaps the white athletic sock issue is just my own personal pet peeve. For another perspective, I'll refer you to *a great post in another thread* by Billax, who shares some insight on when and how white/off-white socks were worn in Ivy style's heyday.


The main takeaway is that they were worn casually, with chinos or jeans. With a sport coat and tie it's going too far IMO, even if some of the "big men on campus" may have done it back then. Similarly, I don't pair boat shoes or Bean boots with sport coats or ties.



stcolumba said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife!


Seconded. If you look any bit as good in the professional photos as you do that blurry shot, you did well. My only peeve is that the boutonniere isn't in the lapel hole.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Seconded. If you look any bit as good in the professional photos as you do that blurry shot, you did well. My only peeve is that the boutonniere isn't in the lapel hole.


Thank you! One of my pet peeves with the tux was the lack of a lapel hole lol. That and closing the center vent are on my list of alterations I need to have done


----------



## SammyH

stcolumba said:


>


Hi stcolumbia,

I covet thy jacket sir - I can't see the whole cut but that fabric is very covet-worthy

Who makes the jacket - looks like m-t-m/bespoke and not off-the-rack fabric, but I could be wrong.

Cheers!

~sam


----------



## P Hudson

Still warm enough for seersucker. This is pretty close to wearing a clown outfit here in Sydney.

J Press sack, Polo Yarmouth shirt, Hilfiger tie, Polo seersucker trousers, white bucks:


----------



## Takai

Packed a spare jacket today

 
 

Jacket- BB
Shirt- BB
Tie- Zegna
Pants- Zegna
Shoes- AE
Socks- Bugtachi

Better picture of the shirt pattern https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0713_zps140818ba.jpg
Hat BB


----------



## P Hudson

Takai said:


> Packed a spare jacket today
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket- BB
> Shirt- BB
> Tie- Zegna
> Pants- Zegna
> Shoes- AE
> Socks- Bugtachi
> 
> Better picture of the shirt pattern https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0713_zps140818ba.jpg
> Hat BB


I like this, and hate to be critical, but your jacket sleeves are consistently so long that no shirt cuff shows. Have a look at Orange Fury's blurry tux pic at the top of this page: it shows the perfect sleeve length, a detail that contributes greatly to the overall impression.

At the risk of sounding insensitive, your outfit gives the impression that you're rather short. That is, by wearing sleeves and trousers that are too long, it makes it seem like you haven't grown into them. By bringing them to proper length, you convey that you know who you are, that you're comfortable with who you are, and that your clothing is made to conform to your body and identity. That is, you are dictating the terms of your relationship with your clothes, rather than your clothes dictating the terms to you. Ok, maybe I'm overthinking this. But that is why this forum is here.


----------



## universitystripe

Orange Fury: Wonderful shots! But more importantly, congratulations and I wish you and your wife the very best.

Takai: I agree with P Hudson. A tailor can take those sleeves in for you quickly and inexpensively. It will be well worth it. I feel that there is also a lot of break in your pant legs, but that may just be me.


----------



## Lord Elgin

P Hudson said:


> At the risk of sounding insensitive, your outfit gives the impression that you're rather short. That is, by wearing sleeves and trousers that are too long, it makes it seem like you haven't grown into them.


I'd have to second this. I have quite an average torso but being equipped with a pair of legs and hands apparently meant for a guy three sizes smaller, I never find anything that fits straight on. Tailoring is just the price we shorter guys have to pay.

But sometimes it pays to be a bit on the shorter side, and that's on long international flights in economy. I guess the taller gentlemen of this forum agree on that...:biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Orange Fury - congratulations and the best for a long and happy marriage.

P.Hudson - the navy blazer cuts down on the "clown" effect that a full-on seersucker suit can have in some situations. Also, the tie pulls it all together - its medium blue and white stripe connects the pants and blazer really well. And the shoulders on that blazer are incredible. Very well done.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

P.Hudson - You made me chuckle with the clown comment. However, I will reassure you, you look great!


----------



## universitystripe

Takai: In addition, I just noticed that your jacket is extending far beyond the tip of your thumb. Maybe it is just the posture, but you may need to size down from an R to an S.


----------



## gamma68

Takai: here is an infographic that may help provide you with some fit guidelines. I know it was helpful to me when I first began acquiring suits and sport coats.

https://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f3/d6/cd/f3d6cd0dc69acd95fc1e77764b363abf.jpg


----------



## bigwordprof

P Hudson said:


> Still warm enough for seersucker. This is pretty close to wearing a clown outfit here in Sydney.
> 
> J Press sack, Polo Yarmouth shirt, Hilfiger tie, Polo seersucker trousers, white bucks:
> 
> View attachment 10584


This is excellent.


----------



## orange fury

Thank you for the kind words about my marriage everyone, I showed my wife some of the comments and we both really appreciate it!

a bit cooler today:


RL sweater/polo/socks
Dockers
Bass Weejuns

P Hudson: I'm putting together a rig very similar to that (same PRL pants actually) for spring/summer, it looks fantastic and very far from clown-like IMHO (though I did laugh at that comment lol)
STC: going back to the earlier discussion about raiding peoples houses, I would be all over your bow tie collection. Fantastic tie (and jacket, for that matter)
OCBD: I love those socks, what are they?


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks on top, Bean flannel lineds, and Bostonian PTBs (tip of the cap to Reuben on those)


----------



## eagle2250

^^leisureclass:
I really like the upper half of your rig...the Tweed, the tie, the shirt; all work well together. We can't see the interplay of your trousers with your jacket fabric, so it is best to withhold specific comment in such regard, but were they mine, I would introduce those Bostonian PTB's to a tin of Kiwii!


----------



## leisureclass

Thanks. Don't worry, they'll get a good brushing and some Lexol conditioner very shortly.


----------



## Fading Fast

Leisureclase: let me echo, the top half of the rig is perfect and could be worn by your avatar in one of his many 1960s movies.


----------



## P Hudson

orange fury said:


> P Hudson: I'm putting together a rig very similar to that (same PRL pants actually) for spring/summer, it looks fantastic and very far from clown-like IMHO (though I did laugh at that comment lol)


Thanks to a number of you for the kind words. When I made the 'clown' comment, I had the white shoes in mind. And they did indeed attract a lot of attention. For some reason, that type of shoe just doesn't fit in here in Australia. When one person commented, I pointed out that about half the male students in the room were wearing some sort of white shoe, but apparently theirs are all ok, while mine is a piece of costume. In any case, I was going to a retirement farewell in the evening, and so wanted to wear something festive for the day. By evening it was still hot and humid but I changed into a #8 coloured PTB.

This is, I suppose, further evidence of a point one of our British friends recently made about geographical appropriateness. I used to have an off-white linen suit that I eventually gave up on and gave to my brother. I can't imagine a better suit for the Australian climate, and a climate better suited to such a suit, but every time I wore it I spent the day deflecting Saturday Night Fever comments.


----------



## stcolumba

SammyH said:


> Hi stcolumbia,
> 
> I covet thy jacket sir - I can't see the whole cut but that fabric is very covet-worthy
> 
> Who makes the jacket - looks like m-t-m/bespoke and not off-the-rack fabric, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> ~sam


It is very much off-the-rack. The coat is made by Brook Taverner in the UK.


----------



## Patrick06790

Trying to nudge spring along today. Wore chinos without long johns for the first time in months. It was premature.

Introducing Jasper the cat. The ladies at the nursing home tried hard to convince me to take him, but I was firm. Nice beast, and if I owned my place I'd probably do it. But Ye Landlord would not approve, and I live on the main drag, which is death to cats.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Patrick06790 said:


> Introducing Jasper the cat.


Jasper would suit you well, sir. Nice matchy-matchy your great jacket and his fur coat, your chinos and his eyes.

I finished some time ago a book on the history of CIA , and hence had my eyes on that tie on the exchange. Great find.


----------



## Spin Evans

Best wishes to you, OrangeFury! Your tuxedo looked excellent!

Was Valentine's really last month? Wow! Here's a pic from the evening that I forgot to post. Awful lighting.

PRL 3/2 flannel jacket (sort of a mossy-honey color)
LL Bean flannel trousers
BB Oxford

Nothing too exciting here lately, though I'll have some pictures from an event tomorrow. This is usually what I wear most days, though the jeans are sometimes swapped with khakis.
 
BB Linen shirt
LE Needlepoint
Baracuta jacket
RL Rugby jeans


----------



## Jovan

Patrick: You look constantly befuddled in your pictures for some reason, but also constantly well dressed. :biggrin: Really like the emblematic tie with the tweed sport coat. It's too bad you couldn't take in the cat. We've really wanted to get a second one for a while now, but unfortunately it would be twice the headache in a small apartment.

Spin: Great pictures, great clothes. You're a handsome feller. Just curious, are you showing cuff with that Baracuda on purpose?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Lord Elgin said:


> I finished some time ago a book on the history of CIA , and hence had my eyes on that tie on the exchange. Great find.


Agreed, I was also interested in that tie. Very very cool. Great look as always Patrick.

Spin- Looking awesome, love the belt.


----------



## orange fury

Running errands today:



Izod golf shirt
RL shorts 
Perry Ellis belt
Seiko Orange Monster
Sperrys


----------



## universitystripe

Spin - Nicely done! You have me seriously considering a Baracuta jacket for next year. I really like how casual and smart your daily look is.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Running errands today:
> 
> 
> 
> Izod golf shirt
> RL shorts
> Perry Ellis belt
> Seiko Orange Monster
> Sperrys


As I sit before this keyboard looking at the snow falling outside the window(s) of 'the (Man)Cave'...adding to the existing 15 inches or so that already blanket my front yard...and consider the summery rig you have chosen for today's outings, the only words that come to mind are "curse you, orange fury, curse you!" LOL.


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> As I sit before this keyboard looking at the snow falling outside the window(s) of 'the (Man)Cave'...adding to the existing 15 inches or so that already blanket my front yard...and consider the summery rig you have chosen for today's outings, the only words that come to mind are "curse you, orange fury, curse you!" LOL.


Bahahaha it was around 70*F for the first time in a while, so I jumped at the opportunity. I have some plaid linen shorts coming in the mail next week, so I'm hoping we're through with the cold weather lol


----------



## Spin Evans

Thanks for the compliments everyone!



Jovan said:


> Spin: Great pictures, great clothes. You're a handsome feller. Just curious, are you showing cuff with that Baracuda on purpose?


Sort of, but not for fashion's sake. I quite like the Baracuta (~$26 off eBay), except for how tight the ribbed cuffs are. They pull the shirtsleeves up my arm, which feels terrible. So for now, I've just been pulling a bit of shirt cuff out to help anchor it.

In other news: I would rather get my teeth pulled than attempt to iron/crease a pair of linen trousers again.


----------



## P Hudson

I went to church in a navy sack blazer, madras shirt (PRL), khakis, and AE Fultons:


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson said:


> I went to church in a navy sack blazer, madras shirt (PRL), khakis, and AE Fultons:
> 
> View attachment 10596


i normally haven't ever liked short sleeve button down shirts, so it's a very weird feeling for me to say I love your shirt. That madras is fantastic.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Deansgate, J. Press x2, thrifted tie, charcoal flannels, brown AE Strands.

I always forget if I need to specific that feedback is welcome or not. It is, of course.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon: comfy Brooks Brothers stuff and a good read
Vintage, US Navy issue peacoat


----------



## stcolumba

Looking at the nice, casual attire of *Orange Fury* and *PHudson*, I am envious of the warm weather you must be enjoying.


----------



## stcolumba

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Deansgate, J. Press x2, thrifted tie, charcoal flannels, brown AE Strands.
> 
> I always forget if I need to specific that feedback is welcome or not. It is, of course.


Loving this pocket square. It is "flashy"--in a good way!


----------



## williamson

stcolumba said:


> Looking at the nice, casual attire of *Orange Fury* and *PHudson*, I am envious of the warm weather you must be enjoying.


I'm not the least envious! I only wish that we in the UK had had some proper winter as you have. Ten weeks of almost continuous rain and wind, with consequent flooding and damage in many parts (with above-average temperatures for 8 successive months) have not been pleasant, and have now given way to an early but (to my mind) a too warm spring. Surely it's easier to regulate one's thermal comfort by means of clothing in lower rather than in higher temperatures. Summer can wait - I wilt over 25C.


----------



## Reuben

leisureclass said:


> Bostonian PTBs (tip of the cap to Reuben on those)


Fancy that, I was wearing those MiM Eastlands on that same day, with a suitably comfortable and casual pair of grey wool socks, some chinos, a sweater, and my Barbour. Forgive the shoddy bathroom mirror picture, the hall light was out:


















And then yesterday I got the chance to break in some late '60's Church chukkas in "Ranch Oxhide and a great LL Bean Fair isle:


----------



## Pentheos

Warm enough (humid low 70s) here today for shorts, boat shoes, and a Madras shirt. Took a nice long walk around Berkeley and admired all the flowering plants.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> Fancy that, I was wearing those MiM Eastlands on that same day, with a suitably comfortable and casual pair of grey wool socks, some chinos, a sweater, and my Barbour. Forgive the shoddy bathroom mirror picture, the hall light was out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then yesterday I got the chance to break in some late '60's Church chukkas in "Ranch Oxhide and a great LL Bean Fair isle:


Been wanting a pair like those Eastlands. How you liking them?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

stcolumba said:


> Loving this pocket square. It is "flashy"--in a good way!


Thanks. It's certainly less subtle than what I sometimes aim for.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Been wanting a pair like those Eastlands. How you liking them?


Very, very happy with them. They're extraordinarily lightweight and flexible, with just a touch of support to the ankle, like the child of desert boots and ranger mocs.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben- loving those Church chukkas and that Fair Isle, I'm forming more of an opinion that I need to get a Fair Isle sweater at some point before next winter...

for everyone that was jealous of the warm weather gear I had on Saturday: our weather is being ADD and the 70*F temps were short lived, today was back in the 50's. No worries, I'm back in sweaters lol.


----------



## floyd

Tried out my club collar shirt today, by Oscar Jacobson.


----------



## Flairball

Been quite busy, so I've had neither a reason to put on anything nice, nor snap pics to post. But here is a small offering.


----------



## CMDC

Grey camelhair 3/2 sack--recent thrift find
BB pinstripe ocbd
JCrew repp
LE khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## stcolumba

Enjoying a brief respite from winter. More snow is expected by mid week. 
Brooks Bros, J Press, Epaulet, Allen Edmonds


----------



## Reuben

What I wore to meet with Mr. Skinner today. Brooks shirt, Adrian Jules suit, Chipp slubby silk tie in navy, silver, beige, and light blue and chocolate suede church captoe balmorals.




























And the suiting and lining we decided on:


----------



## Spin Evans

Yesterday was the third annual Dapper Day celebration at Disney World. I decided to represent the more trad-minded set. Temperatures were in the 80's, so I decided to do the unthinkable and wear seersucker _before Easter_.

  
(Completely candid shots, not staged at all I swear)
Vintage 3/2 seersucker sack jacket (part of a suit) from Woodhouse-Lynch
Calvin Klein linen trousers
BB Gatsby OCBD
BB CC adirondack chair tie
Green/pink herringbone socks
Brow-mopper from my grandfather
Alden loafers

 
I would say around 400+ folks dressed up. I was probably the only person that leaned toward the TNSIL look. Rockabillies were out in force. Lots of clip-on suspenders, several in black on black (more from the over 40 crowd, surprisingly), and at least one person wearing a suit and those terrifying five-finger running shoes. But the ladies were lovely and a good time was had by all.


----------



## RT-Bone

All of this. Nicely done.



CMDC said:


> Grey camelhair 3/2 sack--recent thrift find
> BB pinstripe ocbd
> JCrew repp
> LE khakis
> Alden AWW


----------



## Takai

Jacket- Orivs HT
Shirt- BB
Pants- St. Croix
Shoes- AE
Hat- BB
Socks- https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0738_zpsbquqneck.jpg


----------



## Jovan

First day on the job, didn't have much time to snap pictures.

Jos. A. Bank (old) sack suit
Ledbury shirt and grey ribbed Merino socks (not pictured)
Brooks Brothers tie
Black pebbled leather belt (not pictured)
Allen Edmonds black Park Avenue (not pictured)

https://imageshack.com/i/n6gqu9j


----------



## ArtVandalay

Takai said:


> Jacket- Orivs HT
> Shirt- BB
> Pants- St. Croix
> Shoes- AE
> Hat- BB
> Socks- https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v475/Windwalker-Wind/IMAG0738_zpsbquqneck.jpg


I like the rest of the outfit but it doesn't jive at all with the black captoes.


----------



## P Hudson

A pleasantly warm day today, with less humidity: autumn is approaching (which often means endless days of blue sky and temps between 65 and 72). I left the jacket off, so all you can see is a BB bengal stripe (but the stripes don't show in the pic), linen trousers by Polo, and AE shell MacNeils.


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Deansgate, J. Press x2, thrifted tie, charcoal flannels, brown AE Strands.
> 
> I always forget if I need to specific that feedback is welcome or not. It is, of course.


Very nice, I really like that tie, what is the fabric content?


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Grey camelhair 3/2 sack--recent thrift find
> BB pinstripe ocbd
> JCrew repp
> LE khakis
> Alden AWW


Nice find, enjoy. I like the two stripes together.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Enjoying a brief respite from winter. More snow is expected by mid week.
> Brooks Bros, J Press, Epaulet, Allen Edmonds


Stc, very nice. I can't tell on my monitor, but are the pants an olive or gray? Either way, it's a good look.


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


> What I wore to meet with Mr. Skinner today. Brooks shirt, Adrian Jules suit, Chipp slubby silk tie in navy, silver, beige, and light blue and chocolate suede church captoe balmorals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the suiting and lining we decided on:


I like your choice of fabric and lining, very nice.

How do you like the Adrian Jules, I've toyed with the idea of an Adrian Jules but haven't taken the plunge yet. Which model it it?


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> Yesterday was the third annual Dapper Day celebration at Disney World. I decided to represent the more trad-minded set. Temperatures were in the 80's, so I decided to do the unthinkable and wear seersucker _before Easter_.
> 
> 
> (Completely candid shots, not staged at all I swear)
> Vintage 3/2 seersucker sack jacket (part of a suit) from Woodhouse-Lynch
> Calvin Klein linen trousers
> BB Gatsby OCBD
> BB CC adirondack chair tie
> Green/pink herringbone socks
> Brow-mopper from my grandfather
> Alden loafers
> 
> 
> I would say around 400+ folks dressed up. I was probably the only person that leaned toward the TNSIL look. Rockabillies were out in force. Lots of clip-on suspenders, several in black on black (more from the over 40 crowd, surprisingly), and at least one person wearing a suit and those terrifying five-finger running shoes. But the ladies
> were lovely and a good time was had by all.


Very nice, looking quite summery.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> First day on the job, didn't have much time to snap pictures.
> 
> Jos. A. Bank (old) sack suit
> Ledbury shirt and grey ribbed Merino socks (not pictured)
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Black pebbled leather belt (not pictured)
> Allen Edmonds black Park Avenue (not pictured)
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n6gqu9j


Very nice Jovan. Love the flannel chalk stripe and the three stripes are great together.


----------



## FiscalDean

ArtVandalay said:


> I like the rest of the outfit but it doesn't jive at all with the black captoes.


I have to agree with Art on this one, but I must say you've come a long way from your initial posts here.


----------



## Fading Fast

CMDC: Fantastic jacket - awesome find

stcolumba: perfect Ivy look - you wear a bow tie and OCBD with great style.

Spin Evans - Outstanding, everything in that outfit works and you look comfortable in it. With a Mint Julep in your hand, you could walk right into the Kentucky Derby crowd. Really well done and you are making me long for the summer.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Stc, very nice. I can't tell on my monitor, but are the pants an olive or gray? Either way, it's a good look.


Thank you, *Fiscal* and *Fading Fast*, for the kind comments. The trousers are a grayish olive. The sunlight (rare!) added a yellow hue on everything.


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans, that is a fantastic rig, I'm looking forward to 80*F weather here to justify my pulling out all my seersucker.

it is, however, in the low 70s today, which justifies the inaugural use of my new linen/cotton sport coat:





Stafford sportcoat
RL shirt
BB tie
Dockers D1s

Not seen:
Bass Weejuns
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## gamma68

So many sharp rigs lately in this thread...

Wore this to a client meeting this morning:







BB point collar shirt
BB '346' 3/2 sack suit (from the pre-outlet 346 days)
Lands' End tie
Unbranded linen pocket square
Johnston & Murphy wingtips


----------



## Reuben

FiscalDean said:


> I like your choice of fabric and lining, very nice.
> 
> How do you like the Adrian Jules, I've toyed with the idea of an Adrian Jules but haven't taken the plunge yet. Which model it it?


Honestly, I don't know what model it is. I bought three of them from a retiring businessman, this one and two flannels in navy and charcoal. I like them a lot, though. My tailor though they were amount the nicest things I brought in for him, and they fit me very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwordprof

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Hathaway pinpoint ocbd with a Beau Ties cotton bow. J. McLaughlin embroidered (I'm fairly certain these are South Shore) USA trousers and vintage Florsheim Imperials that I just had re-soled.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

What would Ludwig say? #beethoven

*Gamma: *You dress up nicely!!!!

*OCBD: *No snow??? I love the stripes on stripes tie/shirt combination. Outstanding! As always.

Me, earlier this morning. Got a much needed run in. We are expecting 6 inches of snow over the next 24 hours. Ugh! Trad running gear? Well, the running shorts are by "Brooks" (the running company).


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Perfect.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Last couple days...



and today...


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


>


These images _so make me long_ for Spring, as we in the Midwest prepare for yet another 6+ inches of snow. This winter has really been brutal and it's taking a toll on my health.

Looking great, Spin! Methinks a seersucker should be an upcoming acquisition.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


>


I like this combo quite a bit. Is that a LL Bean plaid shirt on top of the crewneck?


----------



## Reuben

It's a wonderful day for critter trousers and dirty bucks:


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Today finally felt like spring. However, in classic Tennessee fashion, it's supposed to be in the 40's by Thursday. 


Shirt: BB
Tie: Unknown
Sweater: Roundtree and Yorke
Pants: American Eagle

St. Columba--That suit is fantastic!
Popinjay--I'm glad I'm not alone in my dorm room becoming chaos around this time of the semester. :{) Also, all of your combinations are excellent.
Spin--I'm jealous of anyone that can pull off seersucker. It looks great on you.


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> It's a wonderful day for critter trousers and dirty bucks:


I don't know if the red laces are a new thing I'm unaware of, but I think they look pretty gimmicky, and especially so with the red critters. I do dig the crab pants - are they J Crew? I have an identical color chino from them, which is why I ask.


----------



## Reuben

The chinos are brooks, and the red laces were the only ones I had when I snagged these from a goodwill in unworn condition


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Well done OCBD


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> So many sharp rigs lately in this thread...
> 
> Wore this to a client meeting this morning:
> 
> BB point collar shirt
> BB '346' 3/2 sack suit (from the pre-outlet 346 days)
> Lands' End tie
> Unbranded linen pocket square
> Johnston & Murphy wingtips


Great find, I really like that "346".


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Stc, I really like that suit fabric, I don't recall if I've seen you wear this suit before. Who is the maker?


----------



## orange fury

Little bit cooler today, but I'm at a point where I've fully embraced spring and refuse to acknowledge the cold. Hence, the color scheme:







Stafford jacket
RL OCBD/socks
Brooks tie
Dockers chinos
Not seen:
Bass Weejuns
Elgin watch


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> It's a wonderful day for critter trousers and dirty bucks:


Those pants are awesome lol


----------



## Reuben

Went from 85 and sunny in Georgia to 30 and snowing in North Carolina in two hours. Little more structure than I like in this Southwick, but the colors and patterns are great and perfect with this Brooks Brothers cotton/cashmere flannel. Also breaking out these late 60's Church shortwings in what I believe is bison for the first time. Check out the patina on these babies.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Sorry for a bigger post - here are a few from the week I never had time to put up.








[/URL][/IMG]
Thrifted Filene's Ancient Madder bow
BB OCPP
BB pocket square
BB sweater
? SC








[/URL][/IMG]
BB Bow,
LLB uni in Burg.
A Fezza SC

And I toyed with the rugby/knit tie look. Dunno if it's a keeper for me. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## van_veen

Yes ....its a Double Breaster!!!!!!:cool2:
























Cricketeer Union made DB
BB Oxford
Leather Man Surcingle
BB Clark Chinos
AE Pebble Grain Loafers


----------



## P Hudson

This is what I wore as a stunt double in the movie UP.

BB sack herringbone, BB ocbd Tattersal, old unlined Polo tie, gray trousers, shell Leeds:


----------



## Fading Fast

Argyll N. Sutherland - I love the first two outfits (those bow ties are awesome) and I think I'd be fine with the third sans the jacket and with a more casual tie - maybe wool or cotton. I like the rugby over the tie look in general, I just think the jacket doesn't enhance it and the tie could be less formal.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

*Thanks - I figured the knit nature of the tie would dress it down, but it is silk instead of wool and has a sheen from the right angle that fancies it right back up.*



Fading Fast said:


> Argyll N. Sutherland - I love the first two outfits (those bow ties are awesome) and I think I'd be fine with the third sans the jacket and with a more casual tie - maybe wool or cotton. I like the rugby over the tie look in general, I just think the jacket doesn't enhance it and the tie could be less formal.


Thanks - I figured the knit nature of the tie would dress it down, but it is silk instead of wool and has a sheen from the right angle that fancies it right back up.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Thanks - I figured the knit nature of the tie would dress it down, but it is silk instead of wool and has a sheen from the right angle that fancies it right back up.


Agreed, first two looks are really solid. For me the issue with the last one is less the tie and more the collar of the shirt. I like wearing a more casual button down collar, both OCBD's and rugbys have their roots in sportswear and I think they work very well together.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

ThePopinjay said:


> Agreed, first two looks are really solid. For me the issue with the last one is less the tie and more the collar of the shirt. I like wearing a more casual button down collar, both OCBD's and rugbys have their roots in sportswear and I think they work very well together.


A good point, and a good catch. I was trying to make my pinpoint OC point collar do double duty by taking out the stays and making sure they stayed tucked, but no dice. The terrible truth is that *gasp!* I don't have a blue OCBD yet. I never knew of their importance until I joined the forum!


----------



## tigerpac

^Gasp! 

If you're going to keep reading the forums here, just go ahead and buy the Mercer one 

Oh also, a bigger knot would fill up that shirt collar you did wear better - I like the layering though, keep it up!


----------



## Fading Fast

Originally Posted by *ThePopinjay* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1524431#post1524431
_Agreed, first two looks are really solid. For me the issue with the last one is less the tie and more the collar of the shirt. I like wearing a more casual button down collar, both OCBD's and rugbys have their roots in sportswear and I think they work very well together._



Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> A good point, and a good catch. I was trying to make my pinpoint OC point collar do double duty by taking out the stays and making sure they stayed tucked, but no dice. The terrible truth is that *gasp!* I don't have a blue OCBD yet. I never knew of their importance until I joined the forum!


Popinjay - really smart observation bringing in the historical roots. ANS - no blue OCBD? I only have five, but it is the cornerstone of my wardrobe: my go to, my I don't have to think about it, my it can handle a tie or, open collar style, go with jeans. The cloth, the collar role, the locker loop, the passionate opinion about flap / no-flap pocket, the nuances of blue that make it right or just off (and, then, useless) make it the Icon of Trad / Ivy in my mind (with chinos a close second).


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today

LLB Oxford, thrifted tweed, 'Sons of the Revolution' necktie. Not pictured, LE khakis, Bass Weejuns


----------



## ThePopinjay

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> A good point, and a good catch. I was trying to make my pinpoint OC point collar do double duty by taking out the stays and making sure they stayed tucked, but no dice. The terrible truth is that *gasp!* I don't have a blue OCBD yet. I never knew of their importance until I joined the forum!


I'm sure you'd have no problem finding a couple at a local thrift store, or at least a placeholder till you find a good one. For me, the purchase that got me into men's clothing was a blue Brooks ocbd and an old red and blue repp tie. I have about 7 or 8 blue shirts now. Couldn't get by without them, though I find I've been turning to my university stripes and pinks more as of late.


----------



## Patrick06790

From my Gonzo period. Yrs. truly ca. 1993 outside Taos, N.M., en route to the Rio Grand Gorge, sort of a poor man's Grand Canyon in northern New Mexico. Some great trout fishing down there, and a death-defying hike to get to them. Driver and guide is John Nichols, author of "The Milagro Beanfield War" etc., and one of the three best fishermen I've ever seen.

The shirt had a buttondown collar.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Couldn't snap a good pic today, but I did get this.

Patrick - Looking very rugged and adventurous.

P,Hudson - I really like that past pic. The tie/shirt combo is nice, but the fit of that jacket is great combined with its nice lapels and shoulders.

Orange Fury - The socks a few pages back are from Brooks Brothers. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## P Hudson

Great picture, Patrick. Has a "Breaking Bad" vibe to it.

BB cotton sack suit, Polo ss shirt, Polo pennys in black calf:


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice Jovan. Love the flannel chalk stripe and the three stripes are great together.


Thank you!



stcolumba said:


> What would Ludwig say? #beethoven
> 
> *Gamma: *You dress up nicely!!!!
> 
> *OCBD: *No snow??? I love the stripes on stripes tie/shirt combination. Outstanding! As always.
> 
> Me, earlier this morning. Got a much needed run in. We are expecting 6 inches of snow over the next 24 hours. Ugh! Trad running gear? Well, the running shorts are by "Brooks" (the running company).
> 
> View attachment 10630


Irrefutable proof that black can go with brown if done carefully.



ThePopinjay said:


> Last couple days...
> 
> 
> 
> and today...


Excellent looks. I actually like the way you used a rugby shirt over an OCBD and tie a lot better than that guy who won Esquire's Best Dressed Real Man years ago.



orange fury said:


> Little bit cooler today, but I'm at a point where I've fully embraced spring and refuse to acknowledge the cold. Hence, the color scheme:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford jacket
> RL OCBD/socks
> Brooks tie
> Dockers chinos
> Not seen:
> Bass Weejuns
> Elgin watch


You pull off the modern trim look as well as anyone can. However, I think this would look even better if you embraced a fuller roll button-down collar such as Brooks Brothers'. RL's button-downs seem better suited to tieless wear.



van_veen said:


> Yes ....its a Double Breaster!!!!!!:cool2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cricketeer Union made DB
> BB Oxford
> Leather Man Surcingle
> BB Clark Chinos
> AE Pebble Grain Loafers


You are sailing along on the fast track to... wait, those metaphors don't go together. Whatever. In any case you have the right idea and it looks great except that those sleeves are in dire need of shortening. They should go to the break of your wrist and show about a quarter to half inch of shirt cuff.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for all their kind comments. After lunch today, my friend wanted to look at things in the Ralph Lauren store. I found a place to sit in the RRL department while she looked at ladies shoes.

PRL blue blazer, Brooks Brothers shirt, J Press tie, Gucci pocket square (which my friend gave me for my birthday back around the Bi-Centennial), Orvis cord trousers, RL Rugby socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards.....


----------



## Takai

Jacket- BB
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Pants- PRL
Tie- Pal Zileri
Braces- Balancine for Disney
Shoes- AE
Hat- Dobbs
Watch- Seiko

I was quite happy that my outfit today worked well with the new hat I picked up. This was also the first time in a great while I was actually able to wear braces without incurring severe shoulder pain, which was wonderful


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday morning: a new pocket square










Wednesday: Due to a blizzard, I was stranded in a hotel. Thank goodness I packed the heavy duty LL Bean sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stc, I really like that suit fabric, I don't recall if I've seen you wear this suit before. Who is the maker?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I've posted this suit many times. It is an older Polo.
Click to expand...


----------



## Spin Evans

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone for all their kind comments. After lunch today, my friend wanted to look at things in the Ralph Lauren store. I found a place to sit in the RRL department while she looked at ladies shoes.
> 
> PRL blue blazer, Brooks Brothers shirt, J Press tie, Gucci pocket square (which my friend gave me for my birthday back around the Bi-Centennial), Orvis cord trousers, RL Rugby socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards.....


You always have the best settings in your pictures! I've been trying to take pictures in more varied settings as a result. I really like the way you use corduroy to downplay the formality of the double breasted jacket. As always, an excellent look.



stcolumba said:


> Oh, I've posted this suit many times. It is an older Polo.


I had a professor who had about four or five sport coats that he would wear, always with the same outfits. I could name each and every one of them even now, many years out. I think it's very telling that you can wear a brown suit (which to most folks would be very eye-catching) in such varied ways that it it can look different and fresh each time you wear it. I also thought that it was new!


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday: Not incredibly fond of this BB non-iron's collar roll with a tie. May just save it as a casual shirt.







Today, the challenge: Taking a spin on the stereotypical hotel employee/security guard look. Result = too much blue, tie too narrow for lapels.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Yesterday: Not incredibly fond of this BB non-iron's collar roll with a tie. May just save it as a casual shirt.
> 
> Today, the challenge: Taking a spin on the stereotypical hotel employee/security guard look. Result = too much blue, tie too narrow for lapels.


I like this. IMO unistripes and khakis eliminate any "security guard" overtones.


----------



## zzdocxx

P Hudson said:


> I like this. IMO unistripes and khakis eliminate any "security guard" overtones.


That is an interesting point you make, I had not thought of that before, thanks!


----------



## FiscalDean

zzdocxx said:


> That is an interesting point you make, I had not thought of that before, thanks!


Agreed, I don't recall ever seeing a security guard wearing a university stripe or khakis.


----------



## SammyH

is there a rule about the relationship between tie & lapel width - or do you just go by the (presumably trained) eye?


----------



## orange fury

SammyH said:


> is there a rule about the relationship between tie & lapel width - or do you just go by the (presumably trained) eye?


In general, the tie width should match (or come close to) the width of the lapels, i.e., you wouldn't wear a 1" wide tie with a peak lapel suit, and you wouldn't wear a 4" tie with a modern skinny lapel suit. I find that staying within the 3-3.5" range for ties tends to make them more versatile for me. For tie width, you also want to pay attention to body type. A 400 lb man wearing a 1" wide tie is going to look just as odd as a 150 lb man wearing a 4-5" wide tie. It's all about proportion and knowing what looks good on you.

to be fair, I also wouldn't ever wear 1" "ties" or a skinny lapel suit anyways, so...


----------



## orange fury

Casual Friday at work + none of my jeans fit anymore x spring weather = first red pants of the season!:





RL shirt/pants/socks
Belted Cow belt
Timex on NATO 
Bass Weejuns
...and an air of confidence

Edit: I think I'm going to have to drop these by the tailor to let them out in length a little bit, just a tad short for me lol


----------



## Billax

SammyH said:


> is there a rule about the relationship between tie & lapel width - or do you just go by the (presumably trained) eye?


Yes, the relationship between blade width of one's tie (measured across the bottom of the blade), to lapel width (measured from the lower gorge point along a line perpendicular to the inside edge of the lapel) should be about equal. In extremis, if you wear 4" lapels and a tie with a 1" blade width, you won't achieve coherence in your look. Speaking only for myself, I try to stay within a half inch of equality in those numbers. My wardrobe contains suits and sport coats with lapel widths ranging from 3 1/8" to 3 1/2" while my ties range from 3" to 3 5/8".

In the early 1960s, when I was in college, the Ivy Style went on a diet, with lapels around 2 1/2" and ties around 2".

Here's an example of what I wore at that time:









Thankfully, I missed the wide tie/wide lapel era entirely!

Here's a shot from today's world, with 3/1/8" lapels and a 3 3/8" tie blade:









There are many other heuristics one can use to achieve a coherent overall look, but very few folks are anal enough to employ all of them.

As a humorous aside, there is a story about the annual Strategic Planning meeting held by the Huber family at O'Connell's. The meetings are short, since the biggest issue is whether, or not, to change the lapel width from 3 1/2' to 3 1/4".  A glacial pace of change is one of the benefits of a style - as opposed to fashion or fad.


----------



## SammyH

Thank you sir for that stellar answer; you've answered questions I didn't even know I had yet!  Sammy


----------



## Patrick06790

If one more psycho gets on my case today I will run amok.

This is what I typically wear for winter amok-running. The tie, especially.


----------



## P Hudson

Patrick06790 said:


> If one more psycho gets on my case today I will run amok.


Am I to think of myself as one of the psychos or as someone who will be endangered by your rampage?


----------



## orange fury

Patrick06790 said:


> If one more psycho gets on my case today I will run amok.
> 
> This is what I typically wear for winter amok-running. The tie, especially.


I love that jacket


----------



## van_veen

@Jovan

The collars on non iron BB shirts roll about as much as justin beiber rocks 
Combine that with the fact that any slimmer fitting BB shirts invariably come in non iron 'non roll'.....
it's enough to make anyone order from Ratio:idea:

I ordered about a month ago so hopefully they will be here in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Jfrazi2

Awesome Jacket!


----------



## Puritan

stcolumba said:


> Thursday morning: a new pocket square
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday: Due to a blizzard, I was stranded in a hotel. Thank goodness I packed the heavy duty LL Bean sweater.


Love the sweater. May I ask what footwear/boots those are?


----------



## Ensiferous

Showing the people at RL how it's done-



Roycru said:


> I found a place to sit in the RRL department


----------



## Ensiferous

I think this blazer is worth a bump. Killer roll.



oxford cloth button down said:


>


----------



## Patrick06790

P Hudson said:


> Am I to think of myself as one of the psychos or as someone who will be endangered by your rampage?


Nah, P Hudson, you're aces with me.

I'm referring to one of our local loonies.


----------



## Takai

Jacket- BB
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Tie- Marc Jacobs
Pants- Orivs
Shoes- AE
Belt- Ben Silver
Hat- BB


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I like this. IMO unistripes and khakis eliminate any "security guard" overtones.


Thanks, I meant it only humourously. Thought the security guard joke applied to blazers and khakis as much as blazers and grey wool trousers but it seems I was mistaken. Would still work better overall if the lapels on my blazer were a bit slimmer.



SammyH said:


> is there a rule about the relationship between tie & lapel width - or do you just go by the (presumably trained) eye?


I'd say go by eye, but as Billax explains you can quantify it if you really want to by measuring and staying within a half inch of each other. I believe the only problem with this otherwise good rule of thumb is that it doesn't take into account 1. Knit ties. 2. Peak lapels. 3. Thicker or thinner interlined ties.

So yeah, that wasn't my finest moment. :tongue2:



orange fury said:


> Casual Friday at work + none of my jeans fit anymore x spring weather = first red pants of the season!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL shirt/pants/socks
> Belted Cow belt
> Timex on NATO
> Bass Weejuns
> ...and an air of confidence
> 
> Edit: I think I'm going to have to drop these by the tailor to let them out in length a little bit, just a tad short for me lol


Looks good! I worry though that letting those reds out would leave a mark where the hem originally was.



Billax said:


> Yes, the relationship between blade width of one's tie (measured across the bottom of the blade), to lapel width (measured from the lower gorge point along a line perpendicular to the inside edge of the lapel) should be about equal. In extremis, if you wear 4" lapels and a tie with a 1" blade width, you won't achieve coherence in your look. Speaking only for myself, I try to stay within a half inch of equality in those numbers. My wardrobe contains suits and sport coats with lapel widths ranging from 3 1/8" to 3 1/2" while my ties range from 3" to 3 5/8".
> 
> In the early 1960s, when I was in college, the Ivy Style went on a diet, with lapels around 2 1/2" and ties around 2".
> 
> Here's an example of what I wore at that time:
> 
> View attachment 10668
> 
> 
> Thankfully, I missed the wide tie/wide lapel era entirely!
> 
> Here's a shot from today's world, with 3/1/8" lapels and a 3 3/8" tie blade:
> 
> View attachment 10669
> 
> 
> There are many other heuristics one can use to achieve a coherent overall look, but very few folks are anal enough to employ all of them.
> 
> As a humorous aside, there is a story about the annual Strategic Planning meeting held by the Huber family at O'Connell's. The meetings are short, since the biggest issue is whether, or not, to change the lapel width from 3 1/2' to 3 1/4".  A glacial pace of change is one of the benefits of a style - as opposed to fashion or fad.


Really like your getup from back then, especially since it proves that the 1/4" white linen TV fold wasn't the only pocket square used back then.



van_veen said:


> @Jovan
> 
> The collars on non iron BB shirts roll about as much as justin beiber rocks
> Combine that with the fact that any slimmer fitting BB shirts invariably come in non iron 'non roll'.....
> it's enough to make anyone order from Ratio:idea:
> 
> I ordered about a month ago so hopefully they will be here in a couple of weeks.


Not necessarily, as it's only the sport shirts have the Clifford collar. The dress shirts, even in Extra Slim Fit, have The Original Polo Button-Down (which is the longest name for a collar I've ever seen). It's probably the same pattern, but the non-iron treatment combined with fused interlining probably doesn't let it roll as well as it should.

I hope that Ratio Clothing shirt works out for you.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Looks good! I worry though that letting those reds out would leave a mark where the hem originally was.


Thanks! I didn't update my post here but posted in the questions thread, I talked to my tailor after work when I was picking up some stuff and he didn't want to do it because it would cause a line at the current crease and at the current stitching, so I'm fine with it the way it is now with no break. Others have suggested I press out the crease running down the outer seam and try pressing a crease in the front. The length actually isn't all that bad, I just normally don't get a true no break, so I'm sure I'll get used to it


----------



## halbydurzell

Waiting for the LIRR. A fools errand.

Kamakura ivy shirt
Lacoste Herrington
Old navy chinos
Tretorns




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RPV

Lounging around at the end of spring break. First post after having read for a while.




Press OCBD
Press corduroy belt
Jack Donnelly shorts
Rancourt Beefroll loafers


----------



## Spin Evans

Took my Dexters, fresh from the exchange, out for their first spin. Love 'em. Also decided to see how much color my "guaranteed to bleed" Rugby madras shirt would leech out. Lots of hot water and time later, and the answer is apparently zero.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Got to wear the baracuta jacket today.


----------



## stcolumba

I've been on the road for the past couple of days. What I wore:


----------



## stcolumba

Puritan said:


> Love the sweater. May I ask what footwear/boots those are?


Thank you! The boots are Wolverine 1000s


----------



## Ensiferous

RPV said:


> First post after having read for a while.


Welcome, RPV.


----------



## Fading Fast

Welcome RVP - Press, Donnelly and Rancourt - you are well ahead of most new members.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin Evans said:


> .


Very cool looking pic. I really like that madras print.

RVP - Welcome. The blue flap, pocket, tan chins, and olive surcingle, are all OBCD apporved. The Rancourts are OCBD desired.

PopinJay - I will be honest. I have been kicking myself for not jumping on that tie. I can't get enough of it!


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> Took my Dexters, fresh from the exchange, out for their first spin. Love 'em. Also decided to see how much color my "guaranteed to bleed" Rugby madras shirt would leech out. Lots of hot water and time later, and the answer is apparently zero.


Entire rig looks great, I love the pattern on that shirt.

I've had the same experience with my "guaranteed to bleed" RL Indian madras shorts. My "guaranteed to wrinkle" RL seersucker Preston's, on the other hand, have live up to their promise lol


----------



## Jovan

RPV said:


> Lounging around at the end of spring break. First post after having read for a while.
> 
> Press OCBD
> Press corduroy belt
> Jack Donnelly shorts
> Rancourt Beefroll loafers


Welcome to the forum. That is certainly a Trad getup if I ever saw one!



Spin Evans said:


> Took my Dexters, fresh from the exchange, out for their first spin. Love 'em. Also decided to see how much color my "guaranteed to bleed" Rugby madras shirt would leech out. Lots of hot water and time later, and the answer is apparently zero.


Very nice. What sweater and pennies are those?

Call me crazy, but I don't get the hoopla over bleeding madras anyway. Seems to me that some technologies, such as colourfast dye, were invented for a reason. :redface:



ThePopinjay said:


> Got to wear the baracuta jacket today.


Popinjay, I like everything else but the shirt and Baracuta's lining are competing too much with each other. A small scale gingham button-down shirt, perhaps?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Jovan, believe me, my first thought when I put it on, but all my summery springy sport shirts are at home, including all the ginghams, so next week when I'm home for break I'll be bringing them back up.


----------



## RPV

oxford cloth button down said:


> RVP - Welcome. The blue flap, pocket, tan chins, and olive surcingle, are all OBCD apporved. The Rancourts are OCBD desired.


Thanks OCBD! That means a lot: I've been a fan of your page for a while. I'm planning on doing the shortening job that you exposited a while back to the pictured belt.


----------



## Takai

Nearly everything- BB
Tie- Hermes
Socks- Etro
Shoes- AE


----------



## stcolumba

RPV said:


> Lounging around at the end of spring break. First post after having read for a while.
> 
> Press OCBD
> Press corduroy belt
> Jack Donnelly shorts
> Rancourt Beefroll loafers


This is EXACTLY the way an OCBD shirt ought to look and be worn: comfortable, even a little wrinkly, showing evidence that the chest pocket is actually being used. Nicely done!

Our long-serving senior US Senator from Michigan, Carl Levin, always wears an OCBD shirt--probably the full cut, classic, Brooks Bros shirt. We could always tell when he had made up his mind to run for reelection: That's when his OCBD shirts would suddenly appear more wrinkly, more frayed, etc... It became his classic look.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Got to wear the baracuta jacket today.


Love this! I think that the shirt and tie are just fine with the Baracuta. Great, classic look--as you always demonstrate.


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> Took my Dexters, fresh from the exchange, out for their first spin. Love 'em. Also decided to see how much color my "guaranteed to bleed" Rugby madras shirt would leech out. Lots of hot water and time later, and the answer is apparently zero.


Greatly enjoy this "bleeding" madras. A timeless look.


----------



## stcolumba

Beat those Spartans! This season, we've beaten them twice. Can we do it a third time?
This morning, shamelessly, I inserted "The Victors" into the bass line of the final verse of the recessional hymn.

Tie, shirt, trousers, socks: Brooks Bros
Shoes: AE Fenway


----------



## orange fury

A touch of GTH (the shorts toe the line) while running errands yesterday in the rain:



Michael Kors polo
RL shorts
Sperry Topsiders
Wenger Yacht Racer watch on rubber strap

This morning for church:





Stafford cotton/linen jacket
RL shirt/socks
Tommy Hilfiger cotton/silk tie
Dockers
Weejuns


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> This morning for church:
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford cotton/linen jacket
> RL shirt/socks
> Tommy Hilfiger cotton/silk tie
> Dockers
> Weejuns


LOVE that tie--all of it, really.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

The last two days that I wore clothes of note:

Tan chinos/brown chelseas:









Rust cords/tan wingtips:


----------



## jimw

Spin Evans said:


> Took my Dexters, fresh from the exchange, out for their first spin.
> 
> Are those the scotch-grain Dexters I was drooling over a week ago? I'd like a closer photo, if you have one - show off those sweet new Kicks!
> 
> Jim


----------



## leisureclass

Brooks, Bean, Uncle Ralp h, Quodd y.


----------



## knucklehead

LC - I'm a big fan of your posts and particularly enjoyed this one. You're sporting one of my favorite looks from 35 years ago when I was in college. The trouser length is perfect. Keep posting!


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The last two days that I wore clothes of note:
> 
> Tan chinos/brown chelseas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rust cords/tan wingtips:


Very nice, I've always liked the yellow shirt and navt blazer together. That plaid SC is great. Who is the maker?


----------



## orange fury

Happy St Patricks Day! Drinking Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea and have a 4-pack of Guinness waiting for me when I get off of work, but for now:





The original idea had been that I would wear my cotton sportcoat today, but I woke up to the temp at 40*F, so it turns out that I did get to try my new HT jacket before next fall/winter. I am ready for some consistency with the temperature though...


----------



## leisureclass

knucklehead said:


> LC - I'm a big fan of your posts and particularly enjoyed this one. You're sporting one of my favorite looks from 35 years ago when I was in college. The trouser length is perfect. Keep posting!


Thanks KH, it took me about 2 years but I finally found a tailor I like and the length and cuffs on those trous ers are some of his handiwork.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Happy St Patricks Day! Drinking Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea and have a 4-pack of Guinness waiting for me when I get off of work, but for now:
> 
> The original idea had been that I would wear my cotton sportcoat today, but I woke up to the temp at 40*F, so it turns out that I did get to try my new HT jacket before next fall/winter. I am ready for some consistency with the temperature though...


Very nice, O'Fury. I really like that HT (I also have one of those). Perfect bowtie for today's festivities. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Lord Elgin

orange fury said:


> Happy St Patricks Day! Drinking Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea and have a 4-pack of Guinness waiting for me when I get off of work, but for now:
> The original idea had been that I would wear my cotton sportcoat today, but I woke up to the temp at 40*F, so it turns out that I did get to try my new HT jacket before next fall/winter. I am ready for some consistency with the temperature though...


A really good looking jacket and fits you well! And even at the risk of overdoing it (and I'm not good at matching colours) I would probably try with a colourful pocket square, maybe something brownish-yellowish...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, I've always liked the yellow shirt and navt blazer together. That plaid SC is great. Who is the maker?


Thank you. That coat is from Stanley Blacker.


----------



## Spin Evans

Thanks for all the compliments, everyone, for both this and last week's pictures.


*Jovan*, the sweater is from Gap, and is easily one of the most worn garments I have. Chunky cotton shawl cardigans are unbelievably versatile for me (wool isn't ideal for how far south I am). Had I known how much I would wear it, I would have bought one from Brooks or something. The elbows are developing a nice patina.

I like the idea of bleeding madras because it helps lend my shirt a worn-in feeling, which is something I aim for.

Also, I _love _the tie that you are wearing with the charcoal suit. Is it a wool/silk blend?


*Jim*, indeed these are the scotch-grain Dexters! The texture is just lovely.


----------



## Spin Evans

*YRR*, love those two looks. I'm very fond of yellow oxfords, though I seldom wear them with jackets. I envy your pocket square collection as well.

*OF*, I'm really liking how well that jacket is shaping itself to your person. Also really liking how well that tie looks on you. I'm very cautious when it comes to buying those sorts of ties (the colors seem too "modern" to my eye on the table), but it looks great in that outfit.

*Popinjay*, while I was initially inclined to agree with Jovan's appraisal, I now think that the pattern-mixing look intentional, in an "I dare you to say something" kinda way. Really liking the tan Baracuta as well.

*St. Columba*, WOW at yesterday's collar roll! It transcends the liberty bell and goes straight to...the caduceus maybe? By the way, is that a non-iron? I may change my tune about non-irons if they all look that nice!

*RPV*, welcome! Really liking that corduroy belt.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gave a pair of unaltered tailored fit LE chinos today and they were a bit too baggy for my taste. Live and learn.

*Spin* - The fact that you got that awesome sweater at the Gap is a twist of the knife.


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack, BB ocbd, LE tie, Polo trousers, shell MacNeils:

Any advice on this outfit? I feel like the shirt and jacket don't offer enough contrast, making the whole thing a bit bland.


----------



## Takai

With today being St Patty's day and all I decided it was best to dress appropriately.
 
 


Jacket- Magee for W.P. HINE & CO
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Tie- Atkinsons
Pants- Bills
Shoes- AE
Belt- J Mclaughin
Hat- BB
Scent- Creed Green Irish Tweed


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> A touch of GTH (the shorts toe the line) while running errands yesterday in the rain:
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Kors polo
> RL shorts
> Sperry Topsiders
> Wenger Yacht Racer watch on rubber strap
> 
> This morning for church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford cotton/linen jacket
> RL shirt/socks
> Tommy Hilfiger cotton/silk tie
> Dockers
> Weejuns


In the context of a spring outfit paired with a light blue polo, the shorts work just fine. I'm also surprised at how much I like that faux-madras tie. (The silk content undoubtedly makes it easier wearing.) How did you get your Top-Siders laced that way?



orange fury said:


> Happy St Patricks Day! Drinking Twinings Irish Breakfast Tea and have a 4-pack of Guinness waiting for me when I get off of work, but for now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The original idea had been that I would wear my cotton sportcoat today, but I woke up to the temp at 40*F, so it turns out that I did get to try my new HT jacket before next fall/winter. I am ready for some consistency with the temperature though...


Very nice.



Spin Evans said:


> Thanks for all the compliments, everyone, for both this and last week's pictures.
> 
> 
> *Jovan*, the sweater is from Gap, and is easily one of the most worn garments I have. Chunky cotton shawl cardigans are unbelievably versatile for me (wool isn't ideal for how far south I am). Had I known how much I would wear it, I would have bought one from Brooks or something. The elbows are developing a nice patina.
> 
> I like the idea of bleeding madras because it helps lend my shirt a worn-in feeling, which is something I aim for.
> 
> Also, I _love _the tie that you are wearing with the charcoal suit. Is it a wool/silk blend?
> 
> 
> *Jim*, indeed these are the scotch-grain Dexters! The texture is just lovely.


It's a very nice looking cardigan for being cotton. Just slap some suede elbow patches on that bad boy.

Are you referring to the striped suit or the solid one? With my last striped sack suit ensemble it was actually wool challis from PRL, back when their tie widths still came in at 3.75" as standard rather than 3.25" (which I don't mind horribly but some might).


----------



## Jovan

Today, attempted another take on security guard/hotel employee motif with an infusion of Saint Patrick's Day. The results are a bit better than last time. Was originally going for more of an English look with black shoes and belt, but decided to go brown last minute to further myself from the stereotypical look (and it was an Irish holiday anyways). Think I swung and missed a bit with the choice of belt, however. Should have at least used my olive surcingle. Really need more brown belts in general!

Burberry's blazer
Ledbury shirt and belt
Paul Stuart tie
L.L.Bean flannels
Dexter longwings
Smartwool socks




https://imageshack.com/i/0z05x6j


----------



## Reuben

Managed to work in four green articles of clothing today: HSM sport coat (from a NJ tennis club, no idea how that ended up here), Orvis tattersall, Southern proper bow tie, and JAB OTC merino wool socks:


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> This morning for church:
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford cotton/linen jacket
> RL shirt/socks
> Tommy Hilfiger cotton/silk tie
> Dockers
> Weejuns


Orange Fury, I've been checking out the Stafford linen/cotton jackets on the JCP website, since you've been so pleased with yours (and I need more lighter-weight jackets). Does yours have double vents? It seems that all the JCP jackets are double vented for some reason. Even the Stafford HT jacket we each bought is double vented.

I've also been wondering why you opted for the navy linen/cotton jacket instead of opting for a lightweight navy blazer? Not being critical, just curious. I'm thinking about a different color, since all the linen/cotton sport coats are on sale for $59.99.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Forgive the sloppy bow. A but challenging holding a DSLR camera with a Canon speedlight in one hand while trying to shoot selfies. Long day with consulting engagements then later working on 501c3 application for a non-profit a friend. The 501c3 is almost in the mail. Yay!

Sportcoat: HSM sack tweed. 
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Bow: Brooks
Trousers: JAB
Socks: Brooks Brothers Red Fleece
Shoes: Allen-Edmonds Maxfield in chili


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> *St. Columba*, WOW at yesterday's collar roll! It transcends the liberty bell and goes straight to...the caduceus maybe? By the way, is that a non-iron? I may change my tune about non-irons if they all look that nice!
> 
> .


Yes. This shirt is a BB non-iron.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for all the positive feedback yesterday everyone! I don't know if I've ever worn something that has received as many unsolicited comments at work and in my building from people I've never met than that jacket did yesterday, so well done JCP.

The bad thing about the weather in southeast Texas at this time of year: this morning called for the Norwegian, but by lunch I won't need a jacket at all:



(Also got a self timer app on my phone, so I can do full body shots now! Still super classy restroom selfies though lol)

RL polo
Bean Norwegian
Dockers
Weejuns

Jovan: per my topsiders, on the top eyelets, instead of pulling the laces from the underside through to the outside of the shoe, I pull both laces from the outside of the shoe through the eyelets to the inside, then tied a knot in each lace on the inside and cut the excess. Rereading all of that, that's an unbelievably convoluted explanation, I'll take a picture of it when I get home tonight lol.

Gamma: all the jackets I've owned from JCP are double vented, I'm not sure why they choose to do that, but I don't believe I've ever seen a single vent there. Per the jacket, I owned a linen blazer for a short time last year and loved the material, but hated the fit, so I ended up returning it. with spring and summer approaching I wanted to find something similar, and the price JCP had these at on sale (combined with how it fit me) made it a quick purchase for me. Even though it's their "classic fit", it does seem to fit pretty slim, so I would strongly suggest trying on different sizes in the store. I wear a 38R and purchased a 38R, it's just significantly more fitted than what I was used to (I would say so fitted as to be trendy though).

I do like it enough that Im looking at possibly purchasing the "bone" colored one, but if they come out with a faded red I'm buying it in a heartbeat. Biggest clothing regret I passing up a nantucket red-ish RRL silk/linen sportcoat last year, not making that mistake again.


----------



## gamma68

Nothing too special today, but I like how well the sweater pairs with the OCBD. Looking forward to the day when I can safely put away my sweaters for the season.







RL Polo lambswool sweater
LE Sail Rigger Oxford shirt
Banana Republic twill pants


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Nothing too special today, but I like how well the sweater pairs with the OCBD. Looking forward to the day when I can safely put away my sweaters for the season.
> 
> RL Polo lambswool sweater
> LE Sail Rigger Oxford shirt
> Banana Republic twill pants


What a pretty sweater. As to putting sweaters away, I'd say that date will be June 7th.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Managed to work in four green articles of clothing today: HSM sport coat (from a NJ tennis club, no idea how that ended up here), Orvis tattersall, Southern proper bow tie, and JAB OTC merino wool socks:


Nice bow and shoes!


----------



## stcolumba

Bow tie and Bach.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> What a pretty sweater. As to putting sweaters away, I'd say that date will be June 7th.


_NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!_


----------



## RT-Bone

Hello. 

Top:
-Vintage BB Makers tweed
-BB OCBD
-BB "346" tie

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-AE MacNeil (my beater pair)

Unseen:
-Leatherman surcingle belt (solid navy)
-Unfinished NCAA bracket






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

STC - You are consistently sharp!


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evens - great sweater. It's funny, I bought a heavy cotton cable knit cardigan sweater from the Gap when I needed one on vacation in the 90s; it was a "I just got to buy a sweater to stay warm now" purchase. It turned out to be a great sweater - well made, held its shape (cotton sweaters can be challenged to do this), I loved it, wore it to death and got many compliments on it. For years, I never saw anything as nice in the Gap, but every once in a while something pops up that is really nice, great value and rises above the Gap's usual fare. Your sweater looks like it does as well.

OCBD: there is nothing wrong with those chinos, but you got spoiled from your awesome vintage chino find awhile back.

P Hudson: I think the shirt and jacket work fine together. They are not super special together, but absolutely fine and part of a very nice outfit.

Takai: great overall and the socks are a perfect extra kick to an outfit that already has a lot of kick.

Jovan: I get that you are kidding around because there is some echo to the cliched security guard, but the quality, fit and style of your outfits will never be confused with the bland security guard rigs. And while a little hard to tell from the angle, that looks like a statement double-breasted navy blazer

Stcolumba: Bach and bow tie - very Cary Grant elegant


----------



## stcolumba

Home, at last. It is 33 degrees, outside, and it feels like summer!
LL Bean Shetland
BB OCBD
BB Milano Chino
Saddleback bag


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback yesterday everyone! I don't know if I've ever worn something that has received as many unsolicited comments at work and in my building from people I've never met than that jacket did yesterday, so well done JCP.
> 
> The bad thing about the weather in southeast Texas at this time of year: this morning called for the Norwegian, but by lunch I won't need a jacket at all:
> 
> 
> 
> (Also got a self timer app on my phone, so I can do full body shots now! Still super classy restroom selfies though lol)
> 
> RL polo
> Bean Norwegian
> Dockers
> Weejuns
> 
> Jovan: per my topsiders, on the top eyelets, instead of pulling the laces from the underside through to the outside of the shoe, I pull both laces from the outside of the shoe through the eyelets to the inside, then tied a knot in each lace on the inside and cut the excess. Rereading all of that, that's an unbelievably convoluted explanation, I'll take a picture of it when I get home tonight lol.
> 
> Gamma: all the jackets I've owned from JCP are double vented, I'm not sure why they choose to do that, but I don't believe I've ever seen a single vent there. Per the jacket, I owned a linen blazer for a short time last year and loved the material, but hated the fit, so I ended up returning it. with spring and summer approaching I wanted to find something similar, and the price JCP had these at on sale (combined with how it fit me) made it a quick purchase for me. Even though it's their "classic fit", it does seem to fit pretty slim, so I would strongly suggest trying on different sizes in the store. I wear a 38R and purchased a 38R, it's just significantly more fitted than what I was used to (I would say so fitted as to be trendy though).
> 
> I do like it enough that Im looking at possibly purchasing the "bone" colored one, but if they come out with a faded red I'm buying it in a heartbeat. Biggest clothing regret I passing up a nantucket red-ish RRL silk/linen sportcoat last year, not making that mistake again.


Glad you got all those compliments. I've yet to get any today on mine. 

I asked because J. Crew sells versions of Top-Siders that are pre-laced like that, but also have elastic hidden in them. So essentially the laces are just decorative.



stcolumba said:


> Bow tie and Bach.


That's a respectable looking way to wear a bow.



Fading Fast said:


> Spin Evens - great sweater. It's funny, I bought a heavy cotton cable knit cardigan sweater from the Gap when I needed one on vacation in the 90s; it was a "I just got to buy a sweater to stay warm now" purchase. It turned out to be a great sweater - well made, held its shape (cotton sweaters can be challenged to do this), I loved it, wore it to death and got many compliments on it. For years, I never saw anything as nice in the Gap, but every once in a while something pops up that is really nice, great value and rises above the Gap's usual fare. Your sweater looks like it does as well.
> 
> OCBD: there is nothing wrong with those chinos, but you got spoiled from your awesome vintage chino find awhile back.
> 
> P Hudson: I think the shirt and jacket work fine together. They are not super special together, but absolutely fine and part of a very nice outfit.
> 
> Takai: great overall and the socks are a perfect extra kick to an outfit that already has a lot of kick.
> 
> Jovan: I get that you are kidding around because there is some echo to the cliched security guard, but the quality, fit and style of your outfits will never be confused with the bland security guard rigs. And while a little hard to tell from the angle, that looks like a statement double-breasted navy blazer
> 
> Stcolumba: Bach and bow tie - very Cary Grant elegant


Thanks, though what do you mean by "statement"? It's funny that I didn't get any comments on it at all. I expected at a least a couple "boat captain" jokes from my coworkers.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> I asked because J. Crew sells versions of Top-Siders that are pre-laced like that, but also have elastic hidden in them. So essentially the laces are just decorative.


I used to tie them, but they always seemed to come untied and I just didn't really like how they looked


----------



## Takai

Feeling kind of blue today

 
 


Jacket- BB
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Tie- John Comfort
Pants- Hiltl
Shoes- AE
Hat- Dobbs
Belt- YSL
Watch- Seiko

The tie is more of a Steel Blue than appears in the picture, and pardon the disheveled sleeve I didnt realize it was like that till now.


----------



## Pentheos

You're showing a bit too much cuff, Takai.


----------



## Jovan

And so continue the shoddy bathroom pictures. My apologies.

I seemed to get more compliments on my shirt (because it was pink...) than my sport coat, surprisingly.

Stafford Harris Tweed sport coat
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Resilio tie
L.L.Bean flannels
Lands' End belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Ledbury socks

https://imageshack.com/i/mvxiu5xj


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

St. Patrick's Day rig







[/URL][/IMG]

The tweeds don't really match, but I figured what the heck.








[/URL]









[/IMG]

I was parked, I promise.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And today, jumping the gun with the reds because it was so sunny. 







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Jovan, that is a great sc! I wish mine fit as well in the shoulders.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, hi, by "statement" I meant it is an impressive, high-quality and noticeable article of clothing. In this case, a double-breasted navy blazer with 6 gold buttons of what looks to be a very nice quality is a "statement" piece as it is going to get noticed, but for the right reasons - (1) it's not worn by everyone but is absolutely appropriate, (2) it is well-made and (3) has some standout feature(s), in this case, the buttons. And I really like your herringbone sport coat. 

Argyll N. Sutherland: I like too many things in your pictures to mention them all, but the toggle coat and cardigan sweater are awesome.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Argyll N. Sutherland: I like too many things in your pictures to mention them all, but the toggle coat and cardigan sweater are awesome.[/QUOTE]

Hey, thanks! Surprisingly, the cardigan is from Banana Republic. The toggle coat is a Gloverall I found on ebay to replace a navy one I had long since outgrown. I love that damn coat.


----------



## orange fury

Warm enough today that I was able to justify gingham:



RL shirt
Dockers
Columbia belt
Hamilton Baxter
Weejuns

@Argyll- love the reds!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

vtg PRL USA blazer and flannels
VV OCBD
vtg dior tie
beltmaster + trafalgar
905's


----------



## Pentheos

I so envious of you guys who live in cooler climes. I don't think I've ever had to put a sweater on here in CA this "winter". It was 75 here today which, combined with intense sun, makes it rather hot. Madras, khakis, and sockless boat shoes for me today.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The fit of everything in this picture is disgustingly perfect. Nicely done.



orange fury said:


> Warm enough today that I was able to justify gingham:
> 
> 
> 
> RL shirt
> Dockers
> Columbia belt
> Hamilton Baxter
> Weejuns
> 
> @Argyll- love the reds!


----------



## Spin Evans

Superlative looks lately, boys! Reuben, OF, Jovan, A&S, Dieu, OCBD, and StC, all of your shots from the past few days are just exemplary.

Takai, I do not see how you have enough room in your closet for all the different jackets and suits you have! I quite like your St. Patrick's Day outfit, but the jacket appears to be just too large. You dig up some fine menswear while thrifting (and in my old neck of the woods too!), but I think you would do better to sell the items that don't fit well and then use the proceeds to buy items that fit better. Ask Andy's guide to measuring a jacket is exceptionally helpful: fully two-thirds of my tailored-wear was purchased online using that guide.


----------



## Jovan

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Jovan, that is a great sc! I wish mine fit as well in the shoulders.


Thank you. Oddly enough it seems like this sport coat has a bit of shoulder extension if I go by the measurement. Normally I get coats with ~18" shoulders. This measures 19"! But a lot of tailored garments from the past have some shoulder extension as well and they fit correctly. I guess it's just all about how it's done.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, hi, by "statement" I meant it is an impressive, high-quality and noticeable article of clothing. In this case, a double-breasted navy blazer with 6 gold buttons of what looks to be a very nice quality is a "statement" piece as it is going to get noticed, but for the right reasons - (1) it's not worn by everyone but is absolutely appropriate, (2) it is well-made and (3) has some standout feature(s), in this case, the buttons. And I really like your herringbone sport coat.
> 
> Argyll N. Sutherland: I like too many things in your pictures to mention them all, but the toggle coat and cardigan sweater are awesome.


Appreciate the comments. I think it needs some tweaking to fit just right, but you certainly don't see people in DB blazers a lot now, which is a shame.



Spin Evans said:


> Superlative looks lately, boys! Reuben, OF, Jovan, A&S, Dieu, OCBD, and StC, all of your shots from the past few days are just exemplary.
> 
> Takai, I do not see how you have enough room in your closet for all the different jackets and suits you have! I quite like your St. Patrick's Day outfit, but the jacket appears to be just too large. You dig up some fine menswear while thrifting (and in my old neck of the woods too!), but I think you would do better to sell the items that don't fit well and then use the proceeds to buy items that fit better. Ask Andy's guide to measuring a jacket is exceptionally helpful: fully two-thirds of my tailored-wear was purchased online using that guide.


I agree and am honoured to be included in that list.

I also agree on how Takai should proceed with his wardrobe.


----------



## Spin Evans

I've tried to be a little bolder in terms of putting outfits together lately. I call these my kitchen sink days. St. Patrick's Day was a washout for more reasons than one, and the temps dropped to the upper sixties as a result. A downright cold snap. I seized the opportunity to wear some wool. Apparently great minds think alike, as there were several common elements in my outfit and those of other forum members.

Rugby herringbone sport coat 
BB Oxford
Talbott A&S tie
LE khakis
RL socks
Dexter pennies
Not shown: RL blackwatch umbrella

  
I felt a little weird to be wearing two items that were of Scottish origin, so I decided to add a Donegal vest from LE, made in that celtic isle of Macau. Not crazy about fact that it's only 5-button and that I kept the khakis with this outfit. My brown flannels would have been a much better choice (though I would have likely melted).

 
Today, I decided to go all-in with my new bucks and a whole lot of bright.
BB Oxford
LE Needlepoint
LE khakis (as was mentioned in Art's thread, you can definitely see the wrinkling and bagginess that results from two days of wear with these britches)
Dapper something or other socks
Walkover white bucks (I freaking love these things)


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Bow tie and Bach.


classic pieces, great pairing. Absolute perfection


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> And so continue the shoddy bathroom pictures. My apologies.
> 
> I seemed to get more compliments on my shirt (because it was pink...) than my sport coat, surprisingly.
> 
> Stafford Harris Tweed sport coat
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Resilio tie
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Lands' End belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Ledbury socks
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mvxiu5xj


Looking good Jovan, love the sc.


----------



## FiscalDean

Dieu et les Dames said:


> vtg PRL USA blazer and flannels
> VV OCBD
> vtg dior tie
> beltmaster + trafalgar
> 905's


Very nice, in my neck of the woods, the sc would be considered very "springy". Expecting snow again tomorrow. I'm ready to break out the spring wardrobe but mother nature just won't cooperate.


----------



## Dapper Chap

Today, for a slightly breezy day
Tattersall shirt, Cordings
Yellow cords, Cordings
Yellow box cloth braces, Fogey Unlimited
Scott Nichol Highbury striped socks, Fogey Unlimited
Gurteen waistcoat, Fogey Unlimited
Cravat and armbands from .. I can't remember
Chocolate suede brogues..
and when I pop out for lunch.. a Gurteen tweed jacket


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans - I like a lot of what you have going on with the socks being a standout - the faint herringbone and two-tone work really well. And, yes, white bucks are just fun to own and wear. I also really like the texture and style of the herringbone sport coat, but to my eye, it looks a bit short on you. I ordered a Rugby sport coat on line once in my usual size and had to return it because it was too short on me (and it was a long), so that might just be how they fit. Again, I loved its style and texture - right out of Brideshead Revisited.


----------



## stcolumba

Enjoying a morning cuppa

Wearing a lot of Brooks Bros stuff, today.










After the tea, back to work--packing my bag for yet another out-of-town road trip. At times, I feel as if my entire life is stuffed into this bag.
Spirit of Shetland sweater.


----------



## Spin Evans

Fading Fast said:


> Spin Evans - I like a lot of what you have going on with the socks being a standout - the faint herringbone and two-tone work really well. And, yes, white bucks are just fun to own and wear. I also really like the texture and style of the herringbone sport coat, but to my eye, it looks a bit short on you. I ordered a Rugby sport coat on line once in my usual size and had to return it because it was too short on me (and it was a long), so that might just be how they fit. Again, I loved its style and texture - right out of Brideshead Revisited.


It pains me how "modern" the cut of this jacket is, esp. in terms of length. But I would likely wear a dead sheep if it was in b&w tweed and came with patch pockets and a 3/2 roll. And thanks for the kind words re: the socks. They are actually from here, and on sale:

*StC*: That picture is pure elegance.

*Dapper Chap*: Arm bands?? I think you should post some pictures.


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> I've tried to be a little bolder in terms of putting outfits together lately. I call these my kitchen sink days. St. Patrick's Day was a washout for more reasons than one, and the temps dropped to the upper sixties as a result. A downright cold snap. I seized the opportunity to wear some wool. Apparently great minds think alike, as there were several common elements in my outfit and those of other forum members.
> 
> Rugby herringbone sport coat
> BB Oxford
> Talbott A&S tie
> LE khakis
> RL socks
> Dexter pennies
> Not shown: RL blackwatch umbrella
> 
> 
> I felt a little weird to be wearing two items that were of Scottish origin, so I decided to add a Donegal vest from LE, made in that celtic isle of Macau. Not crazy about fact that it's only 5-button and that I kept the khakis with this outfit. My brown flannels would have been a much better choice (though I would have likely melted).
> 
> Today, I decided to go all-in with my new bucks and a whole lot of bright.
> BB Oxford
> LE Needlepoint
> LE khakis (as was mentioned in Art's thread, you can definitely see the wrinkling and bagginess that results from two days of wear with these britches)
> Dapper something or other socks
> Walkover white bucks (I freaking love these things)


All great stuff, Spin! But particularly, I admire that Donegal vest. Hmmmm, isn't Macau one of the Hebridean islands??? :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: I used to just covet your clothes, now I think I want your house and furniture too (and briefcase).


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba: I used to just covet your clothes, now I think I want your house and furniture too (and briefcase).


Ha! I don't think you want our 1927 house. Though charming, it requires a lot of upkeep! For the past few months, I've been out of town often, and this bag has been perfect. One can stuff everything in it.


----------



## orange fury

My company's executive board is coming into town this afternoon, so I'm being slightly more boring today than recently:



RL OCBD
Brooks tie
Stafford jacket
JAB belt
Dockers
Weejuns

Spin: Thank you for the kind words, it means a lot to me to be listed among that group. I love that vest btw
Art: bahaha thank you, the fit of the shirt through the body is why I buy RL custom fit shirts almost exclusively now.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

OF - I like your boring.


----------



## gamma68

Thought I'd try to nudge Spring along today by wearing a pink OCBD. But it's still friggin' cold, so I had to don a sweater.



LL Bean Norwegian sweater (Thrift Exchange)
Lands' End Original Oxford (e-thrifted)
Coach surcingle belt (estate sale purchase)
BB twill pants, Hudson fit (thrifted)

...as an aside, anyone know a good way to shrink or reduce the sleeve length on a sweater? I really like the color of this one, but the sleeves are annoyingly long.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


>


I like this pic.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Ha! I don't think you want our 1927 house. Though charming, it requires a lot of upkeep! For the past few months, I've been out of town often, and this bag has been perfect. One can stuff everything in it.


1927? Sheesh, that's new! Mine was built in the 1870s.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> 1927? Sheesh, that's new! Mine was built in the 1870s.


...and then there's my apartment, built in 2006 lol


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, in my neck of the woods, the sc would be considered very "springy". Expecting snow again tomorrow. I'm ready to break out the spring wardrobe but mother nature just won't cooperate.


Thank you sir. Spring has certainly sprung in the panhandle. 70's and sunny today.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thought I'd try to nudge Spring along today by wearing a pink OCBD. But it's still friggin' cold, so I had to don a sweater.
> 
> LL Bean Norwegian sweater (Thrift Exchange)
> Lands' End Original Oxford (e-thrifted)
> Coach surcingle belt (estate sale purchase)
> BB twill pants, Hudson fit (thrifted)
> 
> ...as an aside, anyone know a good way to shrink or reduce the sleeve length on a sweater? I really like the color of this one, but the sleeves are annoyingly long.


As I gaze out the window on this first day of Spring and see snowflakes falling, I'd say that you are dressed perfectly. I really like the pink OCBD with that red Norwegian.
Shrinking a sweater--especially a wool/rayon sweater like the Norwegian--is a dangerous business. I would just roll up the sleeve cuff.
An 1870s house? How interesting!


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> It pains me how "modern" the cut of this jacket is, esp. in terms of length. But I would likely wear a dead sheep if it was in b&w tweed and came with patch pockets and a 3/2 roll. And thanks for the kind words re: the socks. They are actually from here, and on sale: *i*
> 
> I could not agree more about b&w herringbone tweed in general (it is a big part of my wardrobe - wool in the winter, linen/cotton in the summer - sport coats, pants, scarfs, overcoats and a neat 1950s style "raking the leaves" jacket) and a sport coat with patch pockets and a 3/2 roll is outrageous. I bought a heavy - very, very heavy - Polo version that coat last year and I wear it - with a heavy sweater underneath - as my outer coat in temperatures down into the low 40s. Yours is beautiful - you can feel the weight. I'm going to check out the socks now - thank you for the website.


----------



## orange fury

Normally I wouldn't do two WAYWT posts in one day, but I made the realization at work this afternoon that today is officially the first day of spring, which means one thing:

MADRAS.



RL Indian Madras, Michael Kors polo, Ray Ban Wayfarers, and a Dalmore Cigar Malt on the rocks, while enjoying the 75*F temp watching the sunset from my patio. I've been looking forward to this since November :biggrin:


----------



## Reuben

Madras? Well, that or linen, white bucs, and slubby silk:


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Madras? Well, that or linen, white bucs, and slubby silk:


'Tis the season! Tomorrow is college colors day at work, but I may end up wearing reds.

i really like that jacket, who's the maker?


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> 'Tis the season! Tomorrow is college colors day at work, but I may end up wearing reds.
> 
> i really like that jacket, who's the maker?


Woolf Brothers, same as the tie. One of those older men's stores that produced quality stuff back in the day, but languish in obscurity. Let me snag this for $7.99 off eBay.


----------



## Takai

Today started out like this:
 


Jacket- Oxxford
Shirt- BB
Tie- Moschino
Pants- BB
Belt- Ben Silver
Hat- BB

and ended like this
 


Shirt- Jeff Rose

Got to love a 30 degree temp shift, and happy spring outfit season.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I really liked these two sweater pics and not just for the Norwegians. The fit of the sweater, the fit of the chinos, and how comfortable you both look is what stood out to me.

Gamma - Trying folding the cuffs in half. I do the this on most sweaters.


----------



## Jovan

Spin Evans said:


> I've tried to be a little bolder in terms of putting outfits together lately. I call these my kitchen sink days. St. Patrick's Day was a washout for more reasons than one, and the temps dropped to the upper sixties as a result. A downright cold snap. I seized the opportunity to wear some wool. Apparently great minds think alike, as there were several common elements in my outfit and those of other forum members.
> 
> Rugby herringbone sport coat
> BB Oxford
> Talbott A&S tie
> LE khakis
> RL socks
> Dexter pennies
> Not shown: RL blackwatch umbrella
> 
> 
> I felt a little weird to be wearing two items that were of Scottish origin, so I decided to add a Donegal vest from LE, made in that celtic isle of Macau. Not crazy about fact that it's only 5-button and that I kept the khakis with this outfit. My brown flannels would have been a much better choice (though I would have likely melted).
> 
> 
> Today, I decided to go all-in with my new bucks and a whole lot of bright.
> BB Oxford
> LE Needlepoint
> LE khakis (as was mentioned in Art's thread, you can definitely see the wrinkling and bagginess that results from two days of wear with these britches)
> Dapper something or other socks
> Walkover white bucks (I freaking love these things)


These two outfits look excellent.



FiscalDean said:


> Looking good Jovan, love the sc.


Thank you!



Spin Evans said:


> It pains me how "modern" the cut of this jacket is, esp. in terms of length. But I would likely wear a dead sheep if it was in b&w tweed and came with patch pockets and a 3/2 roll. And thanks for the kind words re: the socks. They are actually from here, and on sale:
> 
> *StC*: That picture is pure elegance.
> 
> *Dapper Chap*: Arm bands?? I think you should post some pictures.


Call me crazy, but I don't think that sport coat looks bad on you at all. But then again, everyone knows I am partial to the '60s look. A slightly shorter jacket doesn't look terrible to me, but absolute BUMFREEZER jackets like some designers are cutting (I'm talking like three or four inches above the end of the buttocks) are pretty bad indeed.



orange fury said:


> Normally I wouldn't do two WAYWT posts in one day, but I made the realization at work this afternoon that today is officially the first day of spring, which means one thing:
> 
> MADRAS.
> 
> 
> 
> RL Indian Madras, Michael Kors polo, Ray Ban Wayfarers, and a Dalmore Cigar Malt on the rocks, while enjoying the 75*F temp watching the sunset from my patio. I've been looking forward to this since November :biggrin:


Love it. Our weather isn't quite shorts weather yet.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Inspired by many of the well-dressed gents on here, I've given cords with a DB blazer a shot.

Flannel crepe (?), poplin, madder, silk, green corduroy, brown calf.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Woolf Brothers, same as the tie. One of those older men's stores that produced quality stuff back in the day, but languish in obscurity. Let me snag this for $7.99 off eBay.


That's very interesting, Reuben. I just won an eBay auction for a vintage double-breasted blazer by Wolf Brothers. The recent posts here of the DB blazers inspired me to acquire one. I also recently saw a sales associate at Brooks Brothers wearing one and thought it looked pretty damn good.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Inspired by many of the well-dressed gents on here, I've given cords with a DB blazer a shot.


Looks great! I've enjoyed seeing all the DB blazers lately. Soon, I'll also have one. Who is the maker of yours?

Are the sleeves a bit long? I ask because they look a bit rumpled, although it may just be posture.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Madras? Well, that or linen, white bucs, and slubby silk:


Fantastic, just fantastic. That jacket is awesome (perfect herringbone, right colors, right amount of slubs), the shirt, tie and belt are spot on and, then, those linen pants and white wing-tiped bucks bring it all home. I am now on a mission to find that jacket (and to put an outfit - half as good as yours - together when I get it)


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic, just fantastic. That jacket is awesome (perfect herringbone, right colors, right amount of slubs), the shirt, tie and belt are spot on and, then, those linen pants and white wing-tiped bucks bring it all home. I am now on a mission to find that jacket (and to put an outfit - half as good as yours - together when I get it)


Even better: longwing bucks. Best of all: whole outfit for under $50 (minus shipping). With shipping, it was probably $75. The tie was almost stolen from me by a friend who has to give a presentation on business ethics and feminism today.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben, I agree wholeheartedly with your statement about spring meaning multiple things lol. The linen, madras, and pastels have all been moved to the front of the rotation. Its sunny with a high of 75*F:





Corneliani polo
RL reds
Perry Ellis rope belt
RL sweater (for the office)
Hamilton Baxter
Navy Sperrys and ankles

OCBD: I appreciate it, my Norwegian is probably my favorite individual article of clothing I own. Not necessarily versatile (with how heavy it is), but ridiculously sturdy and comfortable.
Spin: I didn't comment on it earlier, but I actually think that jacket looks fine in terms of the length. Since your chinos are slimmer and more fitted, I think the jacket is in keeping with the proportions. Wearing it with something like Bills (M1's I think are the loosest? Someone correct me here) would probably look awkward though.


----------



## Fading Fast

I appropriately stand corrected on the longwings, but awesome either way. And $75, really, I have a few success stories, but no way I could do it for that. I'm willing to pay retail for that jacket - I just want it.


----------



## Ensiferous

Reuben said:


> The tie was almost stolen from me by a friend who has to give a presentation on business ethics and feminism today.


Your Male Chauvinist Pig tie was almost stolen under the rationale of feminism and ethics? There could be an interesting story behind that.


----------



## Ensiferous

Nice combo, gamma68.


----------



## Reuben

Ensiferous said:


> Your Male Chauvinist Pig tie was almost stolen under the rationale of feminism and ethics? There could be an interesting story behind that.


*He*'s a very good friend of mine who doesn't particularly care for the RadFem teacher of the class. After hearing his situation I offered to take the tie off right there and loan it to him for the day.


----------



## Ensiferous

^You are a good friend, even though you would have been sending him into (academic) harm's way. But sometimes instigators got to instigate.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Killer combo Gamma. That jacket has a great silhouette.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


> Madras? Well, that or linen, white bucs, and slubby silk:


Great stuff from head to toe.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Takai

Couldnt sleep last night and so I spent most of the night, and morning storing away winter wears and bringing out the bright colors, and then I decided to work on shoes.

 



Shirt- BB
Pants- Bills
Shoes- AE Custom two tone Sanford by yours truely
Watch- Seiko
Hat- BB


----------



## Reuben

Many thanks to Tweedy Don for the Land's End fauxrrecuda:














































Land's end wool blend faurrecuda, unknown blue uni-stripe OCBD with a perfect collar roll, Land's end needlepoint belt (~$7, an absolute steal), Peter Millar chinos, Russell Mocc. pennies with croc strap and trim, socks made by my mother.

On a related note, anyone know who could have made this shirt and where I could get more? Fits amazing, rolls amazing, fabric's perfect, and I have no idea who made it. A kinda unique feature is that the placard buttons that start maybe a half-inch or an inch closer to the collar and keeps the collar just a little more closed when worn without a tie. The only sign of a label on it was a scrap of a tag that said TTX on it. I may have to send this to a MTM place like Luxire or Ratio to see if they can duplicate it (with a few tweaks) for me.


----------



## darkmark

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Just out of curiosity, do you typically wear different inseams when wearing a loafer vs a laced shoe? These pants appear longer than you typically wear.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Dr. Vandalay jacket - so named because it went from Art Vandalay to Dr. D to me. Here it is in a series I call "Great Man and Their Trash Cans"




Here I am prior to listening to a man talk about Putin's Russia for a very dense hour.



Here I am after listening to a man talk about Putin's Russia for a very dense hour:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> Looks great! I've enjoyed seeing all the DB blazers lately. Soon, I'll also have one. Who is the maker of yours?
> 
> Are the sleeves a bit long? I ask because they look a bit rumpled, although it may just be posture.


Thanks. No idea who made it -- Americans, I suppose. It's from Leil's, of Buffalo, who have disappeared without a trace.

The sleeves are a bit short, and are hung up on the french cuffs of the shirt (also a bit short).


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> On a related note, anyone know who could have made this shirt and where I could get more? Fits amazing, rolls amazing, fabric's perfect, and I have no idea who made it. A kinda unique feature is that the placard buttons that start maybe a half-inch or an inch closer to the collar and keeps the collar just a little more closed when worn without a tie. The only sign of a label on it was a scrap of a tag that said TTX on it. I may have to send this to a MTM place like Luxire or Ratio to see if they can duplicate it (with a few tweaks) for me.


Sounds like Gitman to me. Did it look something like this?


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> Sounds like Gitman to me. Did it look something like this?


Gitman is also my guess. I have a couple with the same label.


----------



## Reuben

That's it, yup! Awesome.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> Nice combo, gamma68.





oxford cloth button down said:


> Killer combo Gamma. That jacket has a great silhouette.


Thanks, gents. It's a vintage 3/2 jacket that I acquired off the thrift exchange. It needed to be shortened by an inch. I think my tailor did a great job.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Killer combo Gamma. That jacket has a great silhouette.


A bit late to the party, but I have to ditto OCBD's comment because that jacket (driven by its silhouette) is awesome.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A very causal day in my "dignified hoodie."

Darkmark - Those chinos are a maybe .25" longer, but they are different from the chinos that I have been wearing recently. I am in a transition period. Also, I wear loafers 99.99% of the time so that had no influence on my decisions.


----------



## Ivygrad71

OCBD you consistently own the Ivy look! And, I love your blog!



oxford cloth button down said:


> A very causal day in my "dignified hoodie."
> 
> Darkmark - Those chinos are a maybe .25" longer, but they are different from the chinos that I have been wearing recently. I am in a transition period. Also, I wear loafers 99.99% of the time so that had no influence on my decisions.


----------



## Puritan

oxford cloth button down said:


> A very causal day in my "dignified hoodie."
> 
> Darkmark - Those chinos are a maybe .25" longer, but they are different from the chinos that I have been wearing recently. I am in a transition period. Also, I wear loafers 99.99% of the time so that had no influence on my decisions.


OCBD love this causal look. You pull it off well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Getting my spring on. Time for grosgrain.





Press jacket, courtesy of CMDC
All American Khakis
Brooks OCBD
Neil M bucks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

Details on that "hoodie", please, OCBD. I think I might want one.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: you do Trad / Ivy insanely well. The fraying of the chinos' cuff, the small amount of the OCBD peaking out below the rugby-esk hoodie - well done. And, the thing that only comes naturally to some (not me to my constant disappointment) is that you look comfortable in your clothes / like you grabbed whatever was in your closet and it just worked without thought.


----------



## stcolumba

Celebrating back-to-back years of Sweet Sixteen

Bow tie: Polo
Shirt: Brooks Bros


----------



## jackizod

Okay, this is my first posting, and I promise the pics will get better. However, this was what I wore to a model United Nations summit at EMU 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

jackizod said:


> Okay, this is my first posting, and I promise the pics will get better. However, this was what I wore to a model United Nations summit at EMU


Welcome, Jackizod. The suit looks great. It's nice to have another man from the state of Michigan aboard!


----------



## jackizod

gamma68 said:


> Welcome, Jackizod. The suit looks great. It's nice to have another man from the state of Michigan aboard!


^^Perhaps I should have mentioned the wardrobe details: 
Suit: Dad's old navy blue Stafford
Shirt: Ralph Lauren
Necktie: Tommy Hilfiger Repp Stripe
Shoes: Florsheim
Watch: Dad's old Seiko

Thank you, and yes I'm another Michigander...formerly of Ann Arbor, and currently studying at Eastern Michigan University. I must say I've learned quite alot from you long-time/regular posters, and am continually learning at an exponential rate!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of very kind words. I know that I "they are appreciated" often, but I really mean it. The hoodie is a hooded rugby from barbarian (https://usstore.barbarian.com/HOODIES/HOODIES/tabid/210/List/0/CategoryID/90/Level/a/Default.aspx).

jackizod - Welcome!


----------



## Reuben

Absolutely beautiful day today.




























Southern Proper x WM Lamb & Son bow
BB Makers OCBD
Corbin 2-button sack 
Ribbon belt
BB trousers
Walkover longwings

Not shown: pitcher of spiced pear sun tea, fresh-baked whole grain bread with mayhaw jelly, sunny back porch, several hundred pages of biology textbooks and a dozen powerpoints, a strong desire to play hookie.


----------



## stcolumba

jackizod said:


> ^^Perhaps I should have mentioned the wardrobe details:
> Suit: Dad's old navy blue Stafford
> Shirt: Ralph Lauren
> Necktie: Tommy Hilfiger Repp Stripe
> Shoes: Florsheim
> Watch: Dad's old Seiko
> 
> Thank you, and yes I'm another Michigander...formerly of Ann Arbor, and currently studying at Eastern Michigan University. I must say I've learned quite alot from you long-time/regular posters, and am continually learning at an exponential rate!


Nice stuff!


----------



## stcolumba

Definitely a Barbour Sunday afternoon....with temps in the 'teens!

Very much liking *Reuben*'s springtime bow tie!


----------



## stcolumba

Gamma, you are incredible! It seems that with each acquisition, you top your previous find.


----------



## Takai

Reuben, I absolutely love that jacket.

 


Everything but the Hat, belt, and watch- BB
Hat- Goorin
Belt- Spanish Made Lizard
Watch- Seiko


----------



## gamma68

HT jacket back from the tailor. Moth holes repaired, rear collar area adjusted. The shoulders aren't perfect, but better than they were previously. The other items are:

* BB OCBD in ecru
* Robert Talbott tie
* LL Bean Rugged Roller Belt (not visible)
* Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (Spring is not here yet)


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> HT jacket back from the tailor. Moth holes repaired, rear collar area adjusted. The shoulders aren't perfect, but better than they were previously. The other items are:
> 
> * BB OCBD in ecru
> * Robert Talbott tie
> * LL Bean Rugged Roller Belt (not visible)
> * Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (Spring is not here yet)


Shoulders look pretty perfect to me. There does, however, still appear to be a slight collar gap you may want to address, lest you be mistaken for a mere prole.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> HT jacket back from the tailor. Moth holes repaired, rear collar area adjusted. The shoulders aren't perfect, but better than they were previously. The other items are:
> 
> * BB OCBD in ecru
> * Robert Talbott tie
> * LL Bean Rugged Roller Belt (not visible)
> * Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (Spring is not here yet)


I am very, very picky when it comes to tweed. But that is about the platonic ideal of what I think a tweed jacket should be. I also covet your BW jacket as well.

OCBD, StC, and Reuben, as always, awesome stuff!


----------



## a.ashley

I like what I see from the members in the South- warm weather in spring time comes a bit later in Chicago. So Sunday with temps in the 20's I spent my day wearing:

Woolrich unionsuit in red( Im ready for spring- very ready)
Hickey Rugby stripe longsleeve tee (blue & gold)
multi color flannel by RL
J Crew grey heather wool crewneck sweater
Vintage Eddie Bauer cord 3 button blazer
LE twill khakis
woolrich merino wool socks in green heather
Maine Hunting Boots
topped off with a Frostline Kit Down vest in green

:icon_headagainstwal

ready to go sockless with weejuns and topsiders


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> HT jacket back from the tailor. Moth holes repaired, rear collar area adjusted. The shoulders aren't perfect, but better than they were previously. The other items are:
> 
> * BB OCBD in ecru
> * Robert Talbott tie
> * LL Bean Rugged Roller Belt (not visible)
> * Lands' End flannel-lined khakis (Spring is not here yet)


Love that tweed, the shoulders look great.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Love that tweed, the shoulders look great.


Ditto.


----------



## Flairball

Haven't posted in a while. Too busy lately to snap pics. Here is today's rig.


----------



## Robotrick

Hey, all! I'm happy to submit my first post in this Trad WAYWT thread, with hopefully more to come as I learn the ropes. Here's what I wore for Sunday afternoon errands. Please excuse the strange cuffs; I was merely trying to determine how much to shorten the pants. I didn't wear them out like that!










Gloverall duffel
Abercrombie flannel
J Crew cords


----------



## Orgetorix

PRLjacket
BB shirt
Nautica tie
Stafford quilted vest
BB chinos
BB shoes


----------



## Ekphrastic

^ ...and you probably got it all for under $20.00. Dang, man. You win.


----------



## Orgetorix

Haha. Not quite. The BB stuff was bought at retail, albeit at a substantial discount. The rest of it was thrift/Ebay.


----------



## Fading Fast

Robotrick, welcome and nice coat.


----------



## Patrick06790

School board meeting in a few minutes.



I'm so tired I need one of these things


----------



## Takai

Pardon the wonky collar, it was fixed with some emergency stays at work.

Jacket- BB
Shirt- Charles Trywhitt
Tie- Burberry
Pants- Bills
Belt- YSL
Shoes- Scotts by Hanover
Hat- BB


----------



## orange fury

On a week-long business trip to my company's corporate office, so the clothing choices are a tad more one-dimensional (more in terms of the shirt/tie combos):



Stafford jacket
RL shirt
BB tie
Dockers
Weejuns


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Definitely a Barbour Sunday afternoon....with temps in the 'teens!
> 
> Very much liking *Reuben*'s springtime bow tie!


Doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Reuben - Awesome Spring look back there.


----------



## Robotrick

orange fury - are your Dockers the D1 style? They fit you very nicely.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Robotrick said:


> orange fury - are your Dockers the D1 style? They fit you very nicely.


I agree with you.

Robotrick - Welcome to the forum. Nice post back there.


----------



## Trad-ish

Reuben said:


> Absolutely beautiful day today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern Proper x WM Lamb & Son bow
> BB Makers OCBD
> Corbin 2-button sack
> Ribbon belt
> BB trousers
> Walkover longwings
> 
> Not shown: pitcher of spiced pear sun tea, fresh-baked whole grain bread with mayhaw jelly, sunny back porch, several hundred pages of biology textbooks and a dozen powerpoints, a strong desire to play hookie.


Seriously? I'm callin' "foul" on the white bucks. We have rules!

Nice outfit, white bucks worn early notwithstanding.


----------



## Reuben

Trad-ish said:


> Seriously? I'm callin' "foul" on the white bucks. We have rules!
> 
> Nice outfit, white bucks worn early notwithstanding.


Call foul all you want, it was 80 and sunny.


----------



## Trad-ish

Reuben said:


> Call foul all you want, it was 80 and sunny.


It can be 80 degrees and sunny in October but you still don't wear white bucks. You're talking anarchy!


----------



## Reuben

Trad-ish said:


> It can be 80 degrees and sunny in October but you still don't wear white bucks. You're talking anarchy!


Not quite that far, my seersucker's going to stay in hiding until Easter Sunday.


----------



## orange fury

Robotrick said:


> orange fury - are your Dockers the D1 style? They fit you very nicely.


Yes they are, thank you!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

I was talking with a professor today, and he brought up the "white bucks with grey flannels and navy blazer" look. I recall it recently being mentioned on here.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dieu et les Dames said:


> I was talking with a professor today, and he brought up the "white bucks with grey flannels and navy blazer" look. I recall it recently being mentioned on here.


As a big fan of the look, I know I've brought it up many times in this forum - in what context did it come up or what did he / she have to say about it? And when I saw your post, I looked over at your location expecting to see New Haven.


----------



## orange fury

Different shirt/tie than yesterday, but still RL/BB


----------



## Takai

So, I put away all my winter sweaters, and most of my winter stuff this weekend, since it was almost 80 and beautiful, and today I wake up, and it's 40, and ridiculous amounts of snow is falling. I talking quarter and half dollar sized flakes and high winds, it was crazy.

 
 


Jacket- Magee for Club Room
Shirt- BB
Pants- Bills
Shoes- AE
Hat- Stetson (new)


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel
Ledbury shirt, socks, and pocket square
Paul Stuart tie
Kent Wang cuff links
Allen Edmonds




https://imageshack.com/i/0yk9dsj


----------



## Robotrick

I got a little wild today (by my standards) and went with gingham under my sweater. Maybe the athletic socks weren't the best choice, but they just _feel right

_


----------



## conductor

Sorry for the poor picture quality.


----------



## thegovteach

Patrick06790 said:


> School board meeting in a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tired I need one of these things


Sorry, but you look like a high school teacher about to get reamed by the board...
( and I've been there before...) :/


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, simple, classic and elegant - well done (and simple, classic and elegant sounds easier than it is - that you do it well regularly is impressive). And again, man your shirt collars are sharp. One thing I've noticed is that in most of your pictures, it looks to me that your tie, starting right at the knot, skews a bit to your right - is that so? Knowing your eye for detail, I assume either it only looks that way but isn't or whatever you do to take the picture throws it off for the image, but in "real life" it is straight?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orgetorix said:


> PRLjacket
> BB shirt
> Nautica tie
> Stafford quilted vest
> BB chinos
> BB shoes


This is great. The one flaw is the belt peeking out. Thanks for this instance of horizontal/vertica stripes well done- I intend to try it soon.


----------



## Orgetorix

Anthony Charton said:


> This is great. The one flaw is the belt peeking out. Thanks for this instance of horizontal/vertica stripes well done- I intend to try it soon.


I knew I'd get a comment from someone on that.

This is a casual, quilted vest, worn with chinos and a tweed jacket. Not a tailored piece. Braces and/or lack of a belt would be out of place.

Thanks for the compliment, though!


----------



## Fading Fast

Orgetorix said:


> PRLjacket
> BB shirt
> Nautica tie
> Stafford quilted vest
> BB chinos
> BB shoes


yes, this is a great outfit (right down to the awesome knit rep tie), but what can you tell us about the very cool Art Deco background?


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Sorry for the poor picture quality.


Looking especially sharp, today!


----------



## stcolumba

The shoes were clean before I left the house, this morning.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> The shoes were clean before I left the house, this morning.


Awesome!


----------



## Ivygrad71

STC, every single post I've seen you absolutely nail and own the look. Very nice indeed.


stcolumba said:


> The shoes were clean before I left the house, this morning.


----------



## Fading Fast

Stcolumba, fantastic as always. You have a great feel for putting textures together (along with all your other sartorial talents). 

Because of you, I went to a Suit Supply store today and can't image you in that store as the one in NY has a very annoying "trying to be cool / edgy" vibe and the clothes are all over the map in style and look - I assumed since your outfits are always elegant and classic that the store would have had a updated take on classic decor and be stocked with all elegant and classic clothes. Instead, I see that amongst your sartorial talents is finding the best an all-over-the-map store has to offer. 

That said, I did see some nice summer sport coats and suits (and only 1/4 lined which I love for the summer), but the music pumping and the 20 year old kid with an overly tight suit and many patterns and colors going on didn't give me enough breathing space to enjoy it, so I left. I'll go back - paradoxically - when it is busier and I can browse unobserved.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Stcolumba, fantastic as always. You have a great feel for putting textures together (along with all your other sartorial talents).
> 
> Because of you, I went to a Suit Supply store today and can't image you in that store as the one in NY has a very annoying "trying to be cool / edgy" vibe and the clothes are all over the map in style and look - I assumed since your outfits are always elegant and classic that the store would have had a updated take on classic decor and be stocked with all elegant and classic clothes. Instead, I see that amongst your sartorial talents is finding the best an all-over-the-map store has to offer.
> 
> That said, I did see some nice summer sport coats and suits (and only 1/4 lined which I love for the summer), but the music pumping and the 20 year old kid with an overly tight suit and many patterns and colors going on didn't give me enough breathing space to enjoy it, so I left. I'll go back - paradoxically - when it is busier and I can browse unobserved.


Oh dear. Well, I guess that is the difference between Midwest reticence (Chicago) and the Big Apple.


----------



## stcolumba

Ivygrad71 said:


> STC, every single post I've seen you absolutely nail and own the look. Very nice indeed.


Hey, thanks! And welcome to the Forum. Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, simple, classic and elegant - well done (and simple, classic and elegant sounds easier than it is - that you do it well regularly is impressive). And again, man your shirt collars are sharp. One thing I've noticed is that in most of your pictures, it looks to me that your tie, starting right at the knot, skews a bit to your right - is that so? Knowing your eye for detail, I assume either it only looks that way but isn't or whatever you do to take the picture throws it off for the image, but in "real life" it is straight?


Thank you for the high compliments, especially considering I personally find it easier to have a minimalist aesthetic. I am working on adding more colour and pattern to my wardrobe. I used to wear little more than blue or black ground ties, white shirts, and white pocket squares with a navy or charcoal suit. Not that there's anything wrong with looking like James Bond, but even he wore a pale blue shirt (such as the one I wore yesterday) and Glen plaid suits from time to time.

The tie is in a four in hand knot, so it will naturally be a bit asymmetrical. I could centre it, but then the narrow part around my neck would show more. However, I use the four in hand pretty much exclusively and am not neurotic about "filling the collar space" with my tie. It works for everything I need it to and generally looks more approachable. Increasingly I've seen little need for anything else, despite that I used to wear half-Windsors here and there.


----------



## Takai

Headed out the door this morning, and realized quite quickly that it was in the low 30's, and went back and grabbed a jacket.

Jacket- Kilgour Stanbury and French
Shirt- BB
Tie- Andre-Claude Canova for Georges Deboeuf
Pants- Adriano Goldschmied
Shoes- Nettleton
Socks- Bugatchi
Belt- Coach


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> Black Lapel
> Ledbury shirt, socks, and pocket square
> Paul Stuart tie
> Kent Wang cuff links
> Allen Edmonds
> https://imageshack.com/i/0yk9dsj


_These_ are well-chosen socks.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

From a couple of days back, when it seemed like spring had sprung and I figured what the heck. The tie is a sage green wool knit. The shirt is baggier than I would like, and I only realized after taking the photo the uneven tailoring job the previous owner had done. Maybe he had a short right arm . . . anyway, the jacket as at the tailor now.
Also, the only way I seem to be able to post via photobucket now seems to be to paste image urls in the "video" link and change the prefix and suffix. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Patrick06790

From the series "Great Men and Their Trash Cans"

Press jacket, Mercer shirt, Orvis wool pants, Alden shells, no name tie, Salmon fly in Lucite clip, Ralph pocket square. Vintage brand seltzer empty, below right.


----------



## Patrick06790

What I Was Wearing, summer 1992, Taos, N.M. at John Nichols' house. John was a little behind in the yard work. These are the famous Guatemalan hippie shorts I have never been able to replace.


----------



## leisureclass

^ Glad to see I'm not the only member who wore high top chucks in a past life, great photo.


----------



## gamma68

BB OCBD
Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed
Lands' End wale cords


----------



## Tilton

Patrick06790 said:


> From the series "Great Men and Their Trash Cans"
> 
> Press jacket, Mercer shirt, Orvis wool pants, Alden shells, no name tie, Salmon fly in Lucite clip, Ralph pocket square. Vintage brand seltzer empty, below right.


Are those the Orvis ones with the "comfort waist" deal? I bought four pairs at $15/pair (BNWT) a while back and haven't made a decision on cuffs of no cuffs (they came unfinished).

And before you ask, I got two pair in my current size - one charcoal, one mid-grey - and two pair in the same color but 4" smaller in the waist... you know, just in case.


----------



## Patrick06790

No, these are a pair of charcoal grey lodens I picked up from the great CMDC. I do have a pair of the comfort waist Orvis pants somewhere. They never seemed to work quite right. Nothing to do with the expando-waist gimmick — just something about the way they are cut. Voluminous.

The trash can is from K-Mart.


----------



## Tilton

Patrick06790 said:


> No, these are a pair of charcoal grey lodens I picked up from the great CMDC. I do have a pair of the comfort waist Orvis pants somewhere. They never seemed to work quite right. Nothing to do with the expando-waist gimmick - just something about the way they are cut. Voluminous.
> 
> The trash can is from K-Mart.


Huh. Mine are the flat fronts, in the event your's are pleated, but are unquestionably as slim or slimmer than BB's Clark fit.

Anyway, shells look great - I have been digging the less-faded straps on yours and Org's.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Great look Patrick! Nice and rumpled, not fussy in the least. Exactly as it should be. Not to mention the fact that your posts almost always make me laugh. I think we share the same dry sense of humor. "Great Men and Their Trash Cans"...love it!



Patrick06790 said:


> From the series "Great Men and Their Trash Cans"
> 
> Press jacket, Mercer shirt, Orvis wool pants, Alden shells, no name tie, Salmon fly in Lucite clip, Ralph pocket square. Vintage brand seltzer empty, below right.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> _These_ are well-chosen socks.


Thanks, I really like them but they -- like other Ledbury socks -- don't stay up all that well. I think it's time for OTC sock and/or some sock suspenders.

You won't like my choice of socks today though.


----------



## Takai

Jacket- BB
Shirt- Thomas Pink
Tie- Hermes
Pants- BB
Shoes- Hanover
Hat- Dobbs
Watch- Seiko


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland




----------



## Ivygrad71

Argyle, 

Great looks. I love the bow tie!


----------



## Jovan

gamma, Patrick, Argyll -- awesome work.

Jos A. Bank suit
Brooks Brothers shirt
Kenneth Cole tie
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds
can't remember identity of tie bar and belt


----------



## Ivygrad71

Very nice Jovan!


----------



## orange fury

Work today (shirt from yesterday, came out a lot more grainy than I thought it would:










Hotel bar for a scotch or three tonight:










RL and Dockers for both, Weejuns for work and Sperrys for bar


----------



## Jovan

Ivygrad71 said:


> Very nice Jovan!


Thanks.


----------



## mjo_1

Lots of good stuff lately. Orange fury, who makes those khakis? They look sharp.


----------



## Patrick06790

Great Men and Their Unemptied Trash Cans (Forgot to Buy Bags)

Southwick, Lands End, Tie Bar, LL Bean (sweater and pants), SmartWool and Sebago. Forget where I got the plain blue hanky.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fantastic Patrick!


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> Great Men and Their Unemptied Trash Cans (Forgot to Buy Bags)
> 
> Southwick, Lands End, Tie Bar, LL Bean (sweater and pants), SmartWool and Sebago. Forget where I got the plain blue hanky.


Good stuff, as always, Patrick. The "Lenten" knit tie looks perfect with the coat and sweater.


----------



## FiscalDean

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


>


Very nice, I really like a repp stripe with the herringbone.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Friday!


Thank you for showing us how it should be done. Outstanding.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for showing us how it should be done. Outstanding.


As always, you are very kind to say this.


----------



## orange fury

Casual Friday, it was 85*F and I was only at work until noon:



RL pants/shirt
Perry Ellis belt
Hamilton Baxter
Sperrys with no socks (or GTH ankles, if you want to call it that)


----------



## Spin Evans

Tennessee decided to start playing well again, so I decided to represent them. I'd like for them to win tonight, but more than that, I just want Florida to LOSE.

PRL white linen trousers (with side-tabs!)
BB peach oxford (my favorite color oxford, even though it goes with very little)
PRL belt
PRL socks
Dexter pennies


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


>


I think I've got a pair of those trousers, I've always wondered if the side taps on them actually did anything. They seem rater oddly placed and not entirely functional.

Also, at least we can agree on rooting against Florida (even if that dang field of y'alls did injure half our team).


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


>


i saw those same pants a couple weeks ago and came VERY close to buying them, I still may actually


----------



## Spin Evans

orange fury said:


> i saw those same pants a couple weeks ago and came VERY close to buying them, I still may actually


At Marshall's right? Yeah, that's where these are from. On clearance for $50, which is waaaay more than I am used to paying, but I've been wanting some white pants for some time now.

Reuben, yeah, our boys tend to take out anyone that plays well out of spite.


----------



## Dave

As usual, I took these pics after getting home, hence the wrinkles.







J. Press University University Stripe OCBD
Levi's 505 Jeans
Wrangler Belt (cheap, I know, but I'm not gonna have it long because I'm losing weight)
Georgia Boot Work Socks (brand is more known for boots than socks, but at least their socks are made in the USA, which is more than I can say for their boots)
8" Bean Boots (it was rainy)


----------



## gamma68

Spring just doesn't want to kick in gear, so I'm switching between two sweaters...





Top: BB cotton tennis sweater (thrifted)
Bottom: Irelands Eye lambswool sweater (thrifted)
with Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD, LL Bean flannel-lined jeans


----------



## Robotrick

gamma - I really dig the lambswool! Would you say it's more green or brown in person?


----------



## gamma68

Robotrick said:


> gamma - I really dig the lambswool! Would you say it's more green or brown in person?


Thanks, Robotrick. It is a loden green. Got it for $6 at a thrift store.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Ivygrad71

B2 gingham
Charleston khakis
S&B SEC belt


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


>


I like this a lot. Very nice, PJ. What I like about your looks the most is that I can always see your personality come through.


----------



## Takai

From tonight
 

Jacket- Austin Reed
Shirt- BB
Tie- RLPL
Pants- St Croix
Shoes- Nettleton
Hat- Stetson


----------



## stcolumba

Elite Eight Sunday.


----------



## vwguy

Takai said:


> From tonight
> 
> 
> Jacket- Austin Reed
> Shirt- BB
> Tie- RLPL
> Pants- St Croix
> Shoes- Nettleton
> Hat- Stetson


OK, here's what I like, the jacket and the tie. The pants & shoes just don't work, swap 'em for khakis & loafers, bam, there you go. The sleeves on your jacket need to come up a bit as well.

Brian


----------



## Anthony Charton

Takai said:


> From tonight
> 
> 
> Jacket- Austin Reed
> Shirt- BB
> Tie- RLPL
> Pants- St Croix
> Shoes- Nettleton
> Hat- Stetson


Takai,

From the pictures I've seen of you it is obvious that you appreciate, and can spot, fine clothing. Garments, however, are only as good as they look on the person meant to wear them. I'll be brutally honest: a lot of the clothes which you exhibit don't quite _fit_ you, and fit certainly is the main consideration of all. To mention some of the best posters around here- Billax, OCBD, Upr-Crust, RogerP, stcolumba-and so many others: - they do excel in putting together patterns, colours, and textures in a way that is both idiosyncratic and tasteful, but first and foremost: their clothes look like they were made to be worn _by_ _them_.

I disagree with vwguy in that I believe that your trousers and shoes lend themselves, individually, to the outfit (the trousers would IMO require slightly darker shoes, but that's not the issue here). Both jacket and trousers look like they were lent to you by someone the next size up, and nobody wants to look like they're wearing someone else's clothes. Basically, what I think you need is a trimmer look- much less break in your trousers, shorter jackets with shorter sleeves. That would complement your silhouette much more and allow people to pay attention to, and admire, the rest.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Elite Eight Sunday.


StC, your rigs appear consistently comfortable and classic. Your home setting appears equally warm and inviting. What a combination!


----------



## orange fury

I tried to hold out until Easter and fought it as long as I could, but it's 80*F and sunny today, wich means the inaugural wearing of my faux-seersucker tie:





Stafford jacket
RL OCBD
BB seersucker-ish tie
Dockers


----------



## Orgetorix

orange fury said:


> my faux-seersucker tie:


Would that be a nearsucker tie?


----------



## orange fury

Orgetorix said:


> Would that be a nearsucker tie?


Aaaand now I have a new name for it, thank you lol :biggrin:


----------



## stcolumba

Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


I'm an Astros fan, which means this time of year gets depressing for me in a hurry lol


----------



## Fading Fast

Now, now Orange Fury, hope, by definition, spring eternal on Opening Day. It is part of the magic of baseball. And I love that tie - "fake" or not. 

Stcolumba, my girlfriend's Dad lives in Bloomfield Hills and we spend the entire baseball season jabbing each other back and forth on the fate of the Yankees versus the Tigers. And very nice bow tie.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Now, now Orange Fury, hope, by definition, spring eternal on Opening Day. It is part of the magic of baseball. And I love that tie - "fake" or not.
> 
> Stcolumba, my girlfriend's Dad lives in Bloomfield Hills and we spend the entire baseball season jabbing each other back and forth on the fate of the Yankees versus the Tigers. And very nice bow tie.


oh I'm very hopeful for the first couple weeks, it just that by mid April that hope gives way to the bitter realization of a depressing reality lol. At least, that's the way it's been for the past few years, maybe this'll be the year it changes :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> oh I'm very hopeful for the first couple weeks, it just that by mid April that hope gives way to the bitter realization of a depressing reality lol. At least, that's the way it's been for the past few years, maybe this'll be the year it changes :biggrin:


I've gotten old enough to just enjoy baseball for baseball: The field, the swing, the windup, the sound of the bat hitting the ball, the long green outfield, the radio announcer's voice if I'm doing something and have it on in the background. Yes, I want my team to win, but the rhythm of the game, its history, its heritage, its traditions are all as important to me now as whether my team has a good year or not.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> I've gotten old enough to just enjoy baseball for baseball: The field, the swing, the windup, the sound of the bat hitting the ball, the long green outfield, the radio announcer's voice if I'm doing something and have it on in the background. Yes, I want my team to win, but the rhythm of the game, its history, its heritage, its traditions are all as important to me now as whether my team has a good year or not.


Huge +1 to all of this, very well said


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> I've gotten old enough to just enjoy baseball for baseball: The field, the swing, the windup, the sound of the bat hitting the ball, the long green outfield, the radio announcer's voice if I'm doing something and have it on in the background. Yes, I want my team to win, but the rhythm of the game, its history, its heritage, its traditions are all as important to me now as whether my team has a good year or not.


Ah, "The Chosen" by Chaim Potok and the many baseball books by Roger Kahn ("Boys of Summer"). Baseball is the only sport not controlled by the clock.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Ah, "The Chosen" by Chaim Potok and the many baseball books by Roger Kahn ("Boys of Summer"). Baseball is the only sport not controlled by the clock.


And they said it much better than I. To "get ready for the season," I've been watching Ken Burn's Baseball documentary on Netflix - it has gotten me incredibly excited about this season.

In a small aside, I met Roger Kahn's son a few years back - he's an architect in NYC. Looks like his Dad and spoke highly and fondly of his Dad, which was quite nice to hear.


----------



## Jovan

Anthony Charton said:


> Takai,
> 
> From the pictures I've seen of you it is obvious that you appreciate, and can spot, fine clothing. Garments, however, are only as good as they look on the person meant to wear them. I'll be brutally honest: a lot of the clothes which you exhibit don't quite _fit_ you, and fit certainly is the main consideration of all. To mention some of the best posters around here- Billax, OCBD, Upr-Crust, RogerP, stcolumba-and so many others: - they do excel in putting together patterns, colours, and textures in a way that is both idiosyncratic and tasteful, but first and foremost: their clothes look like they were made to be worn _by_ _them_.
> 
> I disagree with vwguy in that I believe that your trousers and shoes lend themselves, individually, to the outfit (the trousers would IMO require slightly darker shoes, but that's not the issue here). Both jacket and trousers look like they were lent to you by someone the next size up, and nobody wants to look like they're wearing someone else's clothes. Basically, what I think you need is a trimmer look- much less break in your trousers, shorter jackets with shorter sleeves. That would complement your silhouette much more and allow people to pay attention to, and admire, the rest.


+1 to all said here.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> And they said it much better than I. To "get ready for the season," I've been watching Ken Burn's Baseball documentary on Netflix - it has gotten me incredibly excited about this season.


Reading my initial post, it bothered me how negative I appeared to be about baseball season, especially with how excited I am about opening day. To clarify, as bad as my 'Stros may perpetually be, I'm still a diehard, lifelong fan of the team. Baseball season is really my favorite time of year, with Opening Day announcing the start of spring and summer for me. Heck, growing up, we didn't consider summer to have truly started until we were firmly planted in our seats at the Astrodome lol

Speaking of which, this conversation has me seriously looking forward to a cold Saint Arnold Fancy Lawnmower at Minute Maid Park. Small slice of heaven right there lol


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> I've gotten old enough to just enjoy baseball for baseball: The field, the swing, the windup, the sound of the bat hitting the ball, the long green outfield, the radio announcer's voice if I'm doing something and have it on in the background. Yes, I want my team to win, but the rhythm of the game, its history, its heritage, its traditions are all as important to me now as whether my team has a good year or not.


This is one of the best musings on baseball that I've read in a long time. Thank you, FF.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Southern Tide sport shirt
Southern Tide belt
Charleston Khakis







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


A perfect rig for today's festivities!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> This is one of the best musings on baseball that I've read in a long time. Thank you, FF.


Gamma68 - that is nice of you to say, thank you, FF


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Play ball! "Let's go Ti-gers!" clap&#8230;clap&#8230;.clap, clap, clap


Great looking suit, Stc, is it new? I'm rather partial to stripes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Bright, appealing tie paired nicely with the striped OCBD.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Great looking suit, Stc, is it new? I'm rather partial to stripes.


Thanks, FD. No, everything in the picture is old.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: just spot on. Classic Trad - everything fits very well, coordinates well (tie and shirt are great together as stcolumba points out) and even the details are perfect - simple pocket square, wonderful bell-shaped roll to the collar and classic belt buckle. You could be a lost photo from "Take Ivy." And good to see the outside local again.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Dr Vandalay jacket


----------



## orange fury

It's 80*F again and I've already broken my "seersucker before easter" rule, so what the heck:







And, in honor of the Astros opening day (and stealing the idea from stcolumba a bit):


Stafford jacket
RL seersucker pants/OCBD/bow tie/socks
Belted Cow belt


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> It's 80*F again and I've already broken my "seersucker before easter" rule, so what the heck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, in honor of the Astros opening day (and stealing the idea from stcolumba a bit):
> 
> Stafford jacket
> RL seersucker pants/OCBD/bow tie/socks
> Belted Cow belt


O Man! You are going to be requoted all day. This is outstanding!!! You do warm weather right!


----------



## stcolumba

Meanwhile, in Michigan where our warm temperatures are going to disappear....


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> It's 80*F again and I've already broken my "seersucker before easter" rule, so what the heck:


If the temperatures allow for wearing seersucker, I say go for it! That Stafford jacket looks great--looks like it's become a favorite. I also dig the bow tie.



orange fury said:


> And, in honor of the Astros opening day (and stealing the idea from stcolumba a bit):


I'm not an Astros fan, but I do like that logo.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Meanwhile, in Michigan where our warm temperatures are going to disappear....


Superb! Wish I could tie my bow ties as neatly as you and Mr. Fury.


----------



## Reuben

Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## orange fury

Teach me your ways :eek2:


----------



## Anthony Charton

.
Happy April fools' day to you too, Reuben !


----------



## Jovan

Reuben said:


> Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


Reuben... classic, immaculate, tasteful to the extreme. Thanks for showing us how it's done. You have become one of the masters just like upr_crust and stcolumba.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


GTH on Ecstacy laced with speed.


----------



## Patrick06790

Kinda bland. Can you spice it up some?



Reuben said:


> Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## ThePopinjay

Beautiful 70 degree weather outside.


----------



## Patrick06790

Great Men and Their Trash Cans (continued)





Yesterday. Despite my Sam Hober NY Mets tie, the boys floundered, losing the opener to Washington 9-7.


----------



## adoucett

I haven't posted in a while but I thought this might be worth a share.

I was invited to a dinner hosted by the president of my girlfriend's college. 
The range of attire present was a bit disturbing but I enjoyed the occasion regardless!

Wore: 
Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Blazer
Brooks Brothers shirt in a very light stripe
Silk square
Brooks Brothers #1 repp in blue/pink
J.Crew Ludlow "Italian chino" pants
Allen Edmonds Walden in burgundy 
Seiko Kinetic



















And what does one wear when it's rainy and the seas are rough in the historic fishing town of Gloucester, MA?
I chose this fisherman's yellow rain jacket


----------



## Drew Bernard

BB Golden Fleece sack blazer
BB OCBD
Press gabs
BB pink/navy tie


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel
Ledbury
The Knottery
unknown silk knots
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds



https://imageshack.com/i/0scuxhj


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Black Lapel
> Ledbury
> The Knottery
> unknown silk knots
> Calvin Klein socks
> Allen Edmonds
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/0scuxhj


Darts? Two buttons? French cuffs? Spread collar? Whole cuts?

Scandalously handsome!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> Great Men and Their Trash Cans (continued)


Love the argyles, who is the maker?


----------



## FiscalDean

adoucett said:


> I haven't posted in a while but I thought this might be worth a share.
> 
> I was invited to a dinner hosted by the president of my girlfriend's college.
> The range of attire present was a bit disturbing but I enjoyed the occasion regardless!
> 
> Wore:
> Brooks Brothers Loro Piana Blazer
> Brooks Brothers shirt in a very light stripe
> Silk square
> Brooks Brothers #1 repp in blue/pink
> J.Crew Ludlow "Italian chino" pants
> Allen Edmonds Walden in burgundy
> Seiko Kinetic


Great look, very professional . Of course, what better accessory than a young lady by your side.


----------



## FiscalDean

Drew Bernard said:


> View attachment 10883
> 
> 
> BB Golden Fleece sack blazer
> BB OCBD
> Press gabs
> BB pink/navy tie


Classic look, well done.


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Darts? Two buttons? French cuffs? Spread collar? Whole cuts?
> 
> Scandalously handsome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1, simple classic very elegant.


----------



## Patrick06790

FiscalDean said:


> Love the argyles, who is the maker?


I think they came from Sierra Trading Post as a "major label" overstock. So no idea, in short.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> If the temperatures allow for wearing seersucker, I say go for it! That Stafford jacket looks great--looks like it's become a favorite. I also dig the bow tie.
> I'm not an Astros fan, but I do like that logo.


thanks! The jacket has become a staple, with how hot it normally is here, the linen/cotton blend has been perfect, and I've been a big fan of the fit. I just hope it holds up well, I was tempted to buy a second one to have a spare, but my money has been going elsewhere recently.



gamma68 said:


> Superb! Wish I could tie my bow ties as neatly as you and Mr. Fury.


to be fair, it usually takes me a couple attempts to get it to look right lol


----------



## orange fury

The temperature is cooperating, but unfortunately it looks like rain. Just a touch of (unintentional) patriotism today:







Stafford jacket
RL shirt/pants/bow tie/socks
Perry Ellis belt
Weejuns
Timex on NATO

...also have my Astros hat from yesterday, in honor of the drubbing they gave the Yankees :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I am getting quite jealous of your summer outfits (in 50 degree and overcast NYC). Those reds are the perfect shade and will only get better with time. And yes, it's not a good sign for the year when your Ace is struggling in the first inning. Congrats on a good win.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Darts? Two buttons? French cuffs? Spread collar? Whole cuts?
> 
> Scandalously handsome!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks, I usually just cross-post my stuff in both threads now.


----------



## stcolumba

J Press OCBD
bow tie by Ivyinspired


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> The temperature is cooperating, but unfortunately it looks like rain. Just a touch of (unintentional) patriotism today:
> 
> Stafford jacket
> RL shirt/pants/bow tie/socks
> Perry Ellis belt
> Weejuns
> Timex on NATO
> 
> ...also have my Astros hat from yesterday, in honor of the drubbing they gave the Yankees :biggrin:


Congrats to you for donning such a splendid bow tie and for the win over the d____d Yankees!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today and I broke out some wigwams.


----------



## sskim3

New to me tie. Weather still sucks in nyc. Ebayed for $2.xx Robert talbott best in class tie. 

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## Lord Elgin

A new jacket out for the first time (see my today's post on March Acquisitions...), went downtown to grab a few beers with friends. I'd greatly apppreciate feedback and suggestions, especially I'd like to hear your view on the fit of the jacket. It underwent quite some alterations and it's something of a learning opportunity for me! Also the pocket square - good suggestions are welcome. My eye for detail has seldomly been lauded, but I'm good at picking up hints


----------



## MDP

First foray into tweed...and a non-navy jacket. Please forgive the unruly mop, didn't go into work today so my hair didn't get its usual corralling.


Lands End Harris Tweed Sport Coat (sleeves need to come up a touch, I think)
BB OCBD
BB Tie
Rugby Chinos--I am extremely bowlegged so I always get that weird break. Anyone else experience that? I'm going to have to try adding a crease.
Bass Tassels


----------



## orange fury

MDP- that jacket looks great, I would be tempted to buy one but I just can't convince myself to spend that amount on it right now.


----------



## Anthony Charton

MDP - The whole rig is great. Both jacket and sleeves look a touch long, so until you have the tweed sleeves shortened it's a good pairing.

I'll just get my one peeve out: I love the patch pockets, but IMO a tv fold is a bit neat and formal for that. I think linen in a puff would lend itself better to the _very_ outdoorsy quality of the jacket.

Lord Elgin:

That's a very good fit on the jacket. Take in the left sleeve a notch, perhaps?
Your trousers have more break than I care for but it's casual wear, so I won't go all break police on you. Are your blutchers brown? They look dangerously black on my monitor.

I like the pocket square, but that's 3 patterns you're working with- not including the heavy texture on your trousers. Your shirt is _fine_ for casual wear, but it's realistically to bland to really bring anything to the outfit. I think an ecru, light blue, or -if you do want a patterned shirt with this tweed- a university stripe-like would lend themselves readily.


----------



## orange fury

Anthony Charton said:


> I'll just get my one peeve out: I love the patch pockets, but IMO a tv fold is a bit neat and formal for that. I think linen in a puff would lend itself better to the _very_ outdoorsy quality of the jacket.


+1, or a wool or heavily patterned silk pocket square. I would say anything with a heavy texture or pattern


----------



## MDP

orange fury said:


> MDP- that jacket looks great, I would be tempted to buy one but I just can't convince myself to spend that amount on it right now.


I had a 30% code that brought it down to $125. It's tough to find sport coats my size on eBay or thrifting. I'm also leaning on the Harris Tweed quality--hoping it will last.

This is the Tailored Fit version, for those wondering.



Anthony Charton said:


> MDP - The whole rig is great. Both jacket and sleeves look a touch long, so until you have the tweed sleeves shortened it's a good pairing.
> 
> I'll just get my one peeve out: I love the patch pockets, but IMO a tv fold is a bit neat and formal for that. I think linen in a puff would lend itself better to the _very_ outdoorsy quality of the jacket.


Thanks for the advice. I'm terrible (to my eye) at making a puff so I default to TV fold almost all the time. You're right though, especially since the chest pocket is patch.


----------



## ThePopinjay

MDP- I love that jacket, I think the length of the sleeves and jacket look good, you're showing a nice amount of cuff (unlike me below, but that's a matter of some sleeve shrinkage)

Today, a beautiful 60 degrees outside.


----------



## Reuben

Nice casual day today, enjoying the good weather and a great pair of shoes from Takai:


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Just got a new (old) jacket back from the tailor - a Brooks Brothers 1818 Madison linen/silk/wool combo. I had the sleeves done - it felt long in the body, but in the pics it looks ok to me. Proof positive that 1. I have stubby little arms, and 2. the 'tip of the thumb' test does not work for everyone.

















[video]







[/video]

and here's the day before


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Sorry for the two-for-one-day post, but I received a fantastic blue OCBD (Land's End Hyde Park) from Gamma, and I wanted to show it in action so he knows it's not lining a bird cage or something'-


----------



## Lord Elgin

Anthony Charton said:


> Lord Elgin:
> 
> That's a very good fit on the jacket. Take in the left sleeve a notch, perhaps?
> Your trousers have more break than I care for but it's casual wear, so I won't go all break police on you. Are your blutchers brown? They look dangerously black on my monitor.
> 
> I like the pocket square, but that's 3 patterns you're working with- not including the heavy texture on your trousers. Your shirt is _fine_ for casual wear, but it's realistically to bland to really bring anything to the outfit. I think an ecru, light blue, or -if you do want a patterned shirt with this tweed- a university stripe-like would lend themselves readily.


Thanks for the comments. The sleeve length _should be_ OK, I guess the shirt sleeve underneath creased up or something...but your screen made no mistake: black shoes. I do have dark brown shells, which I first thought of wearing but then thought of that being too much brown, so I put on these instead. But you may be right?


----------



## Anthony Charton

Lord Elgin said:


> your screen made no mistake: black shoes. I do have dark brown shells, which I first thought of wearing but then thought of that being too much brown, so I put on these instead. But you may be right?


Well, several things: there is the question of wether or not black blutchers are ever appropriate, which I'm not enough of an authority to answer. If you choose to wear them, make sure you pair them with a black belt. In the case of this outfit, though, brown shoes really would have hit the mark (or burgundy, or oxblood, or whatever falls into the brown category). I actually forgot to comment on your trousers- something with more contrast to your jacket (e.g. dove grey, tan, forest green) would also have allowed said jacket to stand out- which it deserves; it's lovely- while nulling the question of 'is there so much brown that I can't wear brown shoes on top of this?'

If you look at the posts above by MDP and ThePopinjay, you'll notice that they both are wearing two shades of brown (shoes and trousers, in these cases) and a non-brown (jacket). While there should be no strict rule, I find this to be a sound way to go about it at first.


----------



## gamma68

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Sorry for the two-for-one-day post, but I received a fantastic blue OCBD (Land's End Hyde Park) from Gamma, and I wanted to show it in action so he knows it's not lining a bird cage or something'-


What a lovely shirt, LOL. Looks great, glad to help out.


----------



## RT-Bone

This all might be evocative of fall, but with temps in the mid 50s today, I think it's still appropriate. The tweed is mostly serving as outerwear today, and I really wanted to sneak in at least one more wear on the cords. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ivygrad71

Southern Tide sport shirt
Charleston Khakis







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## orange fury

Tweed is definately out of season for us lol:



RL shirt
Dockers
Weejuns
Hamilton Brandon

also have my Astros hat. My wife threw it at me as I was leaving today with the comment "they've won the past two times you've taken it with you, so you're wearing it through October" lol

EDIT: forgot to add, Reuben who is the maker of that patchwork jacket from yesterday? It looks great


----------



## nohio

MDP said:


> Lands End Harris Tweed Sport Coat (sleeves need to come up a touch, I think)


Don't bother with the sleeves. They are fine--especially if you plan to actually move your arms.


----------



## Jovan

Fantastic outfits lately. Last page or so has been really nice to look at.



nohio said:


> Don't bother with the sleeves. They are fine--especially if you plan to actually move your arms.


What do you mean?


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Tweed is definately out of season for us lol:
> 
> 
> 
> RL shirt
> Dockers
> Weejuns
> Hamilton Brandon
> 
> also have my Astros hat. My wife threw it at me as I was leaving today with the comment "they've won the past two times you've taken it with you, so you're wearing it through October" lol
> 
> EDIT: forgot to add, Reuben who is the maker of that patchwork jacket from yesterday? It looks great


Perfect!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Shaver

Reuben said:


> Nice casual day today, enjoying the good weather and a great pair of shoes from Takai:


Reuben? Shorts? I have made a solemn promise never to speak of shorts again in these quarters, but you are sorely testing me. :crazy:


----------



## Reuben

Shaver said:


> Reuben? Shorts? I have made a solemn promise never to speak of shorts again in these quarters, but you are sorely testing me. :crazy:


Sky's out, thighs out bro. Those really come about an inch or two higher, I needed to tighten my belt.

Sent from beyond HEO using unknown means


----------



## gamma68

Apologies for the poor lighting. It is dark, dreary and wet today.







Vintage Barrister double-breasted blazer for Wolf Brothers of Florida
BB university stripe OCBD
English regimental tie
Lands' End Legacy Chino
Brighton belt (not visible)
Sebago loafers
BB 346 socks


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> Apologies for the poor lighting. It is dark, dreary and wet today.
> 
> Vintage Barrister double-breasted blazer for Wolf Brothers of Florida
> BB university stripe OCBD
> English regimental tie
> Lands' End Legacy Chino
> Brighton belt (not visible)
> Sebago loafers
> BB 346 socks


I want your house. Furnished. The wallpaper, the rugs, the door, everything.

The outfit is nice, too.


----------



## nohio

Jovan said:


> Fantastic outfits lately. Last page or so has been really nice to look at.
> 
> What do you mean?


I think the sleeve length of the shirt and the jacket look good. If the owner were to shorten them, they could easily become too short.

It is one thing to stand perfectly still for a roboposed photo, but as soon as one begins to move, sleeves that are too short really stand out.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, okay, I agree that the sleeve length is just fine. It fits the lower requirement of between 1/4-1/2" of cuff showing. However, I show 1/2" of cuff most of the time and have no issues.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> I want your house. Furnished. The wallpaper, the rugs, the door, everything.
> 
> The outfit is nice, too.


Thank you. If we ever put the house up for sale, you'll be the first person I contact.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Reuben

Guest appearance by the pater familias:










Pretty trad for all Dege, right? I guess I come by it naturally.


----------



## Walter Denton

On the patio at Reynolda House, formerly the home of the R.J. Reynolds family.







[/URL][/IMG]
AKA Eddie Bauer Linen SC
PRL Tattersall
Orvis Ultimates
Eastland Bucks


----------



## Roycru

With some Transformers.....

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, blue OCBD, repp tie, and sweater vest, Robert Talbot pocket square, POLO Ralph Lauren flannel trousers, Rugby socks, and Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Strands.....


----------



## Lord Elgin

Nothing special here today, but all according to approved guidelines I guess (maybe apart from the jacket sleeves, could/should be shortened)

Oh, one specialty: the custom-made shirt by Luxire. I had the left hand cuff made a bit bigger so it could accomodate my bigger watches as well...


----------



## Ivygrad71

LE, I absolutely love the Tag with that strap!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

This isn't the most trad outfit I've ever worn, but here goes.
















things I notice is the socks suck and the PS might not be a great match, but I was in a hurry today.
Shoes are Hanover burgundy shell, and I don't know why they are gaping open in the pictures.
i still need to find a sack blazer and a white OCDB.


----------



## RT-Bone

Happy Friday. I dressed like it is Saturday. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Roycru said:


> With some Transformers.....
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, blue OCBD, repp tie, and sweater vest, Robert Talbot pocket square, POLO Ralph Lauren flannel trousers, Rugby socks, and Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Strands.....


Roycru, you are far better dressed than your companions. Looking sharp!


----------



## Lord Elgin

Ivygrad71 said:


> LE, I absolutely love the Tag with that strap!


Thanks Ivygrad! The Tag is from the early 70's, probably 1972.


----------



## Lord Elgin

Fiddlermatt said:


> things I notice is the socks suck and the PS might not be a great match, but I was in a hurry today.
> Shoes are Hanover burgundy shell, and I don't know why they are gaping open in the pictures.
> i still need to find a sack blazer and a white OCDB.


The shine on those shells is just incredible.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Lord Elgin said:


> The shine on those shells is just incredible.


Thanks, I use AE cordovan cream and lots of brushing.


----------



## leisureclass

Really great stuff on this page, top to bottom.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Roycru and Walter are looking sharp!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Reuben

Fiddlermatt said:


> This isn't the most trad outfit I've ever worn, but here goes.


Triple patch blue blazer with natural shoulders, bow tie, shell bluchers, khakis, argyle socks. . seems pretty trad to me.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


WOW! Lovely bowtie, StC. It complements your jacket perfectly.


----------



## Walter Denton

Roycru and Walter are looking sharp![/QUOTE]

Thanks, OCBD. You're looking good as always. Hope you will be able to transition into spring gear soon.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Brooks ocbd
Bird Dog Bay bow
Jack Donnelly khakis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

Ivygrad71 said:


> Brooks ocbd
> Bird Dog Bay bow
> Jack Donnelly khakis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice. Royden belt...?


----------



## Ivygrad71

Actually it's a Southern Tide. I had my Royden on but decided to change at the last moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

Walter Denton said:


> On the patio at Reynolda House, formerly the home of the R.J. Reynolds family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> AKA Eddie Bauer Linen SC
> PRL Tattersall
> Orvis Ultimates
> Eastland Bucks


Excellent. If you don't mind my asking, what make/model of glasses are you wearing there?


----------



## leisureclass

Casual Friday, denim and bluchers on the bottom half.


----------



## Jovan

Excellent looks, everyone.

Not too excited about this one today. Belt choice was off (even though it matches the shoes), not sure if I should have used a tie bar since the contrast club collar already makes a statement, and my choice of socks was rushed. Need some alterations on this one too, most obviously sleeves and chest, and some re-pressing of the lapels into its proper 3/2 form.

Jos. A. Bank sack suit
Brooks Brothers Luxury shirt
Unknown repp tie
Unknown tie bar
Ledbury pocket square and belt
Dexter long wings

https://imageshack.com/i/nrmscmj


----------



## Walter Denton

Topsider said:


> Excellent. If you don't mind my asking, what make/model of glasses are you wearing there?


Thanks, Topsider. These are the frames:


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Belt choice was off (even though it matches the shoes),


Indeed. You would've been better off without a belt at all. At least people could've assumed you were wearing braces.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning with Mr. Bach.


----------



## RT-Bone

stcolumba said:


> Saturday morning with Mr. Bach.


Great sweater. Details?


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


>


It seems like everyone agrees the belt was a miss, but am I the only one who noticed your left pant leg is a bit shorter than the right? Maybe it's just "the angle".....


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Great sweater. Details?


sweater is made by Spirit of Shetland (Scotland)


----------



## Tahmasp

Hi all, longtime lurker making my first post. BB blazer and OCBD, J Press tie, Orvis khakis, Alden shell loafers.


----------



## Anthony Charton

FLCracka said:


> It seems like everyone agrees the belt was a miss, but am I the only one who noticed your left pant leg is a bit shorter than the right? Maybe it's just "the angle".....


That's a lot shorter. He's most probably pulling it up to show his sock choice.


----------



## Dave

leisureclass said:


> Casual Friday, denim and bluchers on the bottom half.


Bluchers as in shoes similar to derby shoes or bluchers as in blucher mocs? If the latter, which brand and what color/style of socks, if any?

N. B. Back when blucher mocs were ubiquitous it seemed almost like there was an informal competition among guys regarding the color of socks they wore with their blucher mocs, so I consider sock color an important feature to mention if one wears blucher mocs. But then again, if you're referring to derby-style shoes, then please ignore this little blurb.


----------



## Spin Evans

Dave said:


> N. B. Back when blucher mocs were ubiquitous it seemed almost like there was an informal competition among guys regarding the color of socks they wore with their blucher mocs, so I consider sock color an important feature to mention if one wears blucher mocs. But then again, if you're referring to derby-style shoes, then please ignore this little blurb.


I want to hear more about this "competition!"


----------



## leisureclass

Dave said:


> Bluchers as in shoes similar to derby shoes or bluchers as in blucher mocs? If the latter, which brand and what color/style of socks, if any?


The second one, they're Quoddys and here they are in an old photo:

And here are the socks in another old photo:

I hope they're up to snuff


----------



## Ivygrad71

Love those Quoddy's!!


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Yeah, digging the baseball stitch. Nice shoes.


----------



## Dave

Spin Evans said:


> I want to hear more about this "competition!"


Oh, it's just that it seemed like guys would wear any and all colors of socks with their blucher mocs. While white, black, navy, gray, beige, brown, etc. were common, red, green, burgundy, bright blue, etc. were also fairly popular. And I'm just referring to solid color socks here. Argyle socks were also really popular to wear with blucher mocs, and with those, ANY color went!


----------



## Dave

leisureclass said:


> The second one, they're Quoddys and here they are in an old photo:
> 
> And here are the socks in another old photo:
> 
> I hope they're up to snuff


I think the Quoddys in the bottom pic are nice, although personally, I prefer blucher mocs with the yellowish-tan nylon laces, like LL Bean Bluchers, Sebago Campsides, Eastland Falmouths, and Rancourt Ranger Mocs (in Brown Chromexcel). And I really like the socks &#8230; ragg wool, I take it?


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> Indeed. You would've been better off without a belt at all. At least people could've assumed you were wearing braces.


Haha, there are no brace buttons in this suit's trousers... yet. I honestly can't wear trousers without a belt, braces, or side tabs because they risk falling down my waist.



FLCracka said:


> It seems like everyone agrees the belt was a miss, but am I the only one who noticed your left pant leg is a bit shorter than the right? Maybe it's just "the angle".....


Just going to assume this was a joke. 



Tahmasp said:


> Hi all, longtime lurker making my first post. BB blazer and OCBD, J Press tie, Orvis khakis, Alden shell loafers.


Excellent, but check your gig line!



Anthony Charton said:


> That's a lot shorter. He's most probably pulling it up to show his sock choice.


Pretty much, yes.

Another wedding today at the hotel. I got to help the groom pull up and arch his tie. It was drooping a good half inch or so below the collar band. He seemed to appreciate the help in not looking like a goofus for his wedding pictures. :biggrin:

The shirt was not my first choice due to laundry issues and I don't like it very much. Collar curls a lot and the fit is off despite being marked a 16. Points are also too short for my liking. It was one of those "oh crap I need more shirts on a budget" purchases. Never again. My first attempt at matching a light blue shirt and pocket square, inspired by _Skyfall_. I kind of think it works, but curious how others feel.

Black Lapel suit
Croft & Barrow shirt
Ledbury tie and socks
Kent Wang pocket square
Allen Edmonds


https://imageshack.com/i/nd6pl1j


----------



## Acme

Jovan said:


> Jos. A. Bank sack suit


That's lovely, the texture of that suit is beautiful. I assume it's vintage, red label Jos A Bank, right?


----------



## FLMike

Anthony Charton said:


> That's a lot shorter. He's most probably pulling it up to show his sock choice.


I know. Just my attempt at a little WAYW humor.


----------



## leisureclass

Dave said:


> I think the Quoddys in the bottom pic are nice, although personally, I prefer blucher mocs with the yellowish-tan nylon laces, like LL Bean Bluchers, Sebago Campsides, Eastland Falmouths, and Rancourt Ranger Mocs (in Brown Chromexcel). And I really like the socks &#8230; ragg wool, I take it?


The socks are actually all cotton. I felt the same as you regarding the laces for a long time, I even tried to switch that style of laces into these pairs (from an old blown out pair of Eastlands in the style you describe) and it looked all wrong, the proportions were totally off as these newer Quoddys are much more substantial than the classic 80s models


----------



## Jovan

Acme said:


> That's lovely, the texture of that suit is beautiful. I assume it's vintage, red label Jos A Bank, right?


Indeed it is.


----------



## MDP

Ratio University Stripe OCBD
L.L. Bean Sweater
Timex Weekender
Rugby Chinos
Polo Boots

Bonus: Classic "Jesus Laughing" Print...


----------



## StylePurgatory

Mass, stroll through the cherry blossoms, antiquing, vintage shopping, and beers with my wife, today. The shirt was maybe not the strongest choice; I went with purple because it's the first Sunday we've made it to mass during Lent. Next week I'll go with pink for Palm Sunday. I was going to wear a , as well, but couldn't find it this morning. Not sure it would have worked with the navy anyway. This was taken at the end of the day, and my pants seem t have slid down at the waist, so they're actually a bit shorter than they look in the photo. Half an inch or so, maybe.







Blazer: Vintage Christian Dior (My grandfather's), with buttons bought by my father in Savile Row
Tie: Emilio Zegna, thrifted
Shirt: Unknown thrifted
Pants: Unknown
Shoes: AE Fifth Avenue, thrifted
Socks: Calvin Klein
PS: Etsy
Watch: Bovaly
Beer: Parallel 49 Brewing, Vow of Silence Strong Belgian Ale


----------



## Lord Elgin

Off to meet a customer. But before leaving the house, I removed the PS. Perhaps better without.



...shoes could do with a brushing, agree.



A civilized time to leave home on a Monday morning.


----------



## Dmontez

I thoroughly enjoyed today's get up. 




BB OCBD
BB 3/2 with pouch pockets and MOP buttons
Rooster madras tie
Andover charcoal trousers
Walkover white bucks

These are my first pair of white bucks and I am trying to make any excuse to wear them, well the sun is out so I put them on.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dmontez, the outfit is very nice, although you might be pushing it with the bucks, but we've all been there wanting to wear an item early in the season. But most importantly, is that the inside of the new house you posted about awhile back? If so, it looks beautiful. The fireplace and its mantle look classic and the floors are awesome. It looks like a great compliment to your trad wardrobe.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It is windy outside today, but at least the rain has stopped for a day. Now if them temps could make it into the 60's someday soon I would be thrilled.


----------



## CMDC

A few days ago...

Samuelsohn flannel glenplaid suit
CT shirt
JPress grenadine
AE MacNeil



















Today...

LE doeskin blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
Paul Stuart repp
PRL sweater vest
LE khakis
AE Shelton


----------



## Dmontez

Fading Fast said:


> Dmontez, the outfit is very nice, although you might be pushing it with the bucks, but we've all been there wanting to wear an item early in the season. But most importantly, is that the inside of the new house you posted about awhile back? If so, it looks beautiful. The fireplace and its mantle look classic and the floors are awesome. It looks like a great compliment to your trad wardrobe.


FF, Thank you for the kind words about my new home, it was built in 1940, and that is the original flooring. I agree, the white bucks may have pushed the boundaries a little bit, but I still enjoyed it. I may even wear a similar outfit again this spring. I remember reading here once, that it was not uncommon for people to wear white bucks with grey flannels, and I must admit it made me feel a little bit like Howard Hughes.


----------



## Jovan

I thought Howard Hughes wore white sneakers?


----------



## Fading Fast

Dmontez, Re: white bucks and flannels - I know I read that in the 50s (maybe) it became a thing on college campuses (some, definitely Yale) to wear white bucks with grey flannels. I think they look great together and wish the look had wider currency today. I thought about wearing that combo a few times this winter, but chickened out and went with beige suede wingtips instead (kinda a half-hearted attempt that didn't work). I just knew if I went with the white bucks there would have been too much conversation about them for me to be comfortable. And here's the link to one article I read about it:

https://www.ivy-style.com/white-christmas-bucks-flannels-and-a-shaggy-dog.html


----------



## Jovan

Same ol', same ol'.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, and I am still waiting on Spring.


----------



## Jovan

Liked the idea I had, the execution less so. I'm pretty sure they made this tab collar too small in general -- points, the tab lengths, and the band height.

Jos. A. Bank sack suit
RL Rugby shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## Spin Evans

Jovan, I love that tie. I've quite enjoyed seeing your work outfits of late. The dark, sober American work uniform is prevalent in old black and white pictures, but I rarely see anyone try to imitate those looks here. Maybe that's because the look can come dangerously close to looking European. Regardless, you do "dark trad" or "black shoe trad" quite well.

OCBD, I too am eager for spring to find its way to your area, I want to see some of your warmer outfits for inspiration!

CMDC, even more than purple, I think that orange is one of the rarest and most difficult colors to incorporate into one's wardrobe. That vest is the textbook definition of bold, but it looks very sophisticated and, somehow, restrained!


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> A few days ago...
> 
> Samuelsohn flannel glenplaid suit
> CT shirt
> JPress grenadine
> AE MacNeil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today...
> 
> LE doeskin blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Paul Stuart repp
> PRL sweater vest
> LE khakis
> AE Shelton


Really like the flannel Glen Plaid, well done.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Liked the idea I had, the execution less so. I'm pretty sure they made this tab collar too small in general -- points, the tab lengths, and the band height.
> 
> Jos. A. Bank sack suit
> RL Rugby shirt and tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Ledbury socks
> Allen Edmonds shoes


Jovan, good look very professional. To my eye, the tab collar looks to be pretty much standard in terms of proportions.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

CMDC - In theory I would have said that the orange sweater and purple tie with orange stripes would be too matchy. In reality, it looks fantastic!

Spin - Thank you! I bet you do warm weather quite well yourself.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I really like everything in your outfit. The tab collar looks great. A very classic Ivy-Era businessman look. I know I asked you this before - and you told me, but my small brain forgot - why does your tie always skew to your right? 

OCBD: Nice combination of beiges without it being monochromatic or matchy-matchy. I love the knit tie. I also enjoyed your recent Lands' End rant on your blog - well said.


----------



## gamma68

Shirt: BB "Red Fleece" OCBD w/third collar button and button flap pocket
Belt: Orvis surcingle
Khakis: Lands' End Legacy Chino
Socks: BB
Shoes: Sebago loafers

I know there isn't much love here for BB's "Red Fleece" line. But I've thrifted a few of these shirts in different colors and I think they're quite nice for casual wear. They compare favorably with the Lands' End Sail Rigger Oxford.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Shirt: BB "Red Fleece" OCBD w/third collar button and button flap pocket
> Belt: Orvis surcingle
> Khakis: Lands' End Legacy Chino
> Socks: BB
> Shoes: Sebago loafers
> 
> I know there isn't much love here for BB's "Red Fleece" line. But I've thrifted a few of these shirts in different colors and I think they're quite nice for casual wear. They compare favorably with the Lands' End Sail Rigger Oxford.


Cool belt!

Now, step aside, and let us see all the amazing rooms in your house.


----------



## stcolumba

A dandy Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba: That is an awesome bow tie - flannel, I assume? The chalk zigzag strip is perfect in it - gives it a quiet punch. And, I, too, want to see that beautiful room in gamma68's house.


----------



## Piqué

CMDC said:


> A few days ago...
> 
> Samuelsohn flannel glenplaid suit
> CT shirt
> JPress grenadine
> AE MacNeil
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today...
> 
> LE doeskin blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Paul Stuart repp
> PRL sweater vest
> LE khakis
> AE Shelton


That glenplaid is stunning!


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Shirt: BB "Red Fleece" OCBD w/third collar button and button flap pocket
> Belt: Orvis surcingle
> Khakis: Lands' End Legacy Chino
> Socks: BB
> Shoes: Sebago loafers
> 
> I know there isn't much love here for BB's "Red Fleece" line. But I've thrifted a few of these shirts in different colors and I think they're quite nice for casual wear. They compare favorably with the Lands' End Sail Rigger Oxford.


I have this same shirt. Naturally, I love it.


----------



## StylePurgatory

stcolumba said:


> A dandy Thursday afternoon.


Fantastic bow tie. Great combination.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> CMDC - In theory I would have said that the orange sweater and purple tie with orange stripes would be too matchy. In reality, it looks fantastic!
> 
> Spin - Thank you! I bet you do warm weather quite well yourself.


I simply love your photo spot; that building is great. Great ensemble. In theory, and some may say practice, you could have more contrast between jacket and pants, but I think this is a very strong combination all around.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Some brilliant postings of late.

Stcolumba- this is just on point. Gorgeous.

CMDC- I concur- great plaid. The concision in the solid white shirt and knit red just makes it.

OCBD- It's interesting to see generally lighter colours on you. The top I greatly admire altogether- I only tend to agree with SP regarding the choice of trousers. May I ask who made the SC ?

I've named this outfit, mostly in jest, 'the Scourge of Shaver, part 1'. (Yeah, I'm also wearing loafers.) 
https://postimage.org/


----------



## Jovan

Spin Evans said:


> Jovan, I love that tie. I've quite enjoyed seeing your work outfits of late. The dark, sober American work uniform is prevalent in old black and white pictures, but I rarely see anyone try to imitate those looks here. Maybe that's because the look can come dangerously close to looking European. Regardless, you do "dark trad" or "black shoe trad" quite well.


Thanks Spin, that's my inspiration. I don't try to be period correct or stick to one particular genre of clothing necessarily, I just sort of pick and choose. For instance, wearing spread collars with sack suits. I could never wear belts 3/4" wide like on Mad Men, that's a '60s trend that deserved to fade away.



FiscalDean said:


> Jovan, good look very professional. To my eye, the tab collar looks to be pretty much standard in terms of proportions.


Thanks. The tab collar has a 2.5" point standard from Brooks Brothers as I recall, but this is a bit shorter and I think a shortened collar band and shorter tabs contributes to it looking small on me. I have a long-ish neck.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I really like everything in your outfit. The tab collar looks great. A very classic Ivy-Era businessman look. I know I asked you this before - and you told me, but my small brain forgot - why does your tie always skew to your right?


Thank you, that's what I go for. 

It skews that way because I use a four in hand knot. Take a look at everyone else's tie on this page, they do it as well.


----------



## ricardofrancisco

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


I love the suit and jacket combination of textures against the shirt texture. Well done!


----------



## FiscalDean

ricardofrancisco said:


> I love the suit and jacket combination of textures against the shirt texture. Well done!


+1, very nicely done


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words everyone. I agree it was not the best combo, but I was going for a spring-ish look.


----------



## SammyH

stcolumba said:


> A dandy Thursday afternoon.


Really stunning sir.


----------



## sskim3

Friday attire. Weather is finally feeling like Spring. Hopefully the shirt shouts spring.


----------



## orange fury

Yeah, it's 85*F, spring has sprung in Texas:



Corneliani polo
RL seersucker
Perry Ellis belt


----------



## stcolumba

SammyH said:


> Really stunning sir.


Thank you, SammyH!

In retrospect, I wish I had chosen a different pocket square. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## RT-Bone

A walk in the Brooklyn Botanical Garden followed by some Masters watching. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning.

The coat is navy blue.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Saturday morning.
> 
> The coat is navy blue.


Great bow tie, very spring like.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Much more casual than the norm, but here's what I wore to play Farmer Brown while visiting my GF in the mountains:

Willis & Geiger cotton knit sweater, old, faded red tee, Levi's, and brown suede moc-toe crepe sole AE chukkas, just the ticket for walking the dog, chasing the cat, feeding the chickens, busting some kindling and hiking the mountains.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan - You should do a full body shot. I think that I could appreciate your looks more. I am jealous that you get to where suits consistently. 

Reuben - You seem well suited for your enviroment

Anthony Charton - Thanks, the SC is Brooks Brothers. That is a great looking rig, btw. You should post more often.


----------



## Jovan

I do those sparingly since I only actually own two suits now and figure people already know the fit and silhouette. Thanks though.


----------



## halbydurzell

Great looks everyone.

Day 2 of nice weather on the east coast. First BBQ of the season.

BB popover
JD chinos
Sperrys
Six point in the cup




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Out and about today. 
Tan Poplin PRL Italy Suit
Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen BD
PRL Tie
Old and Well Loved Tan Monkstraps


----------



## stcolumba

wacolo said:


> Out and about today.
> Tan Poplin PRL Italy Suit
> Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen BD
> PRL Tie
> Old and Well Loved Tan Monkstraps


Nicely done. Good use of the pink colored shirt.


----------



## stcolumba

Palm Sunday. O, hosanna.


----------



## Ivygrad71

From earlier. We were headed to a bbq and Masters party. 
Southern Tide shirt
Southern Tide belt
Izod chinos
Bucks with no socks! 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## orange fury

From earlier (sorry about how grainy it is):



Everything RL


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Nicely done. Good use of the pink colored shirt.


+1, one seldom sees a pink shirt with a tan suit. It's a nice look. I'll have to make a note to myself to give it a shot this summer (assuming summer ever arrives). Imagine my surprise this morning when I took the dogs out and found about 3 inches of snow had fallen overnight.


----------



## wacolo

stcolumba said:


> Nicely done. Good use of the pink colored shirt.





FiscalDean said:


> +1, one seldom sees a pink shirt with a tan suit. It's a nice look. I'll have to make a note to myself to give it a shot this summer (assuming summer ever arrives). Imagine my surprise this morning when I took the dogs out and found about 3 inches of snow had fallen overnight.


My thanks. The shirt is actually a touch more pale than the photo came out. I generally only do the lightest shades of pink.

FD I feel for you. We were whining about having another night this week in the 30's. I would not be happy with snow still coming down


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Wacolo - Post more often!

STC - I like the simple yet refined Palm Sunday outfit.


----------



## orange fury

RL shirt
Stafford jacket
thetiebar.com knit
dockers
weejuns


----------



## StylePurgatory

Orange, how is the quality of the knit tie? Have you had it a while, and is it subject to stray threads? I find their silk ties to be exceptional value, but have no experience with their knits. 

Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

StylePurgatory said:


> Orange, how is the quality of the knit tie? Have you had it a while, and is it subject to stray threads? I find their silk ties to be exceptional value, but have no experience with their knits.
> 
> Sent from my C6906 using Tapatalk


Theyre hit and miss. I've had this one for two years and it's been great (especially at the price point), but I bought one last year that was awful- snagged easily, ridiculously thin fabric, couldn't tie a knot for anything. I would suggest when looking online that you zoom in on the picture as much as you can and go for the "chunkier" knits.

My favorite knit that I own though is one by Costume National- made in Italy and $20 at Marshalls. A little thin at 2" wide, but a very chunky weave.

EDIT: this is the one that I had that was awful, note how thin the fabric is and the lack of texture:

EDIT 2: here's two that I'm looking at buying with the chunkier texture. The first is the same as the tie I'm wearing today, the second is a bit thicker weave. Aim for stuff like this:


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Theyre hit and miss. I've had this one for two years and it's been great (especially at the price point), but I bought one last year that was awful- snagged easily, ridiculously thin fabric, couldn't tie a knot for anything. I would suggest when looking online that you zoom in on the picture as much as you can and go for the "chunkier" knits.
> 
> My favorite knit that I own though is one by Costume National- made in Italy and $20 at Marshalls. A little thin at 2" wide, but a very chunky weave.
> 
> EDIT: this is the one that I had that was awful, note how thin the fabric is and the lack of texture:
> 
> EDIT 2: here's two that I'm looking at buying with the chunkier texture. The first is the same as the tie I'm wearing today, the second is a bit thicker weave. Aim for stuff like this:


And I would have thought the chunkier ones look like a looser weave that would either unravel easier or snag easier. That said, I do not doubt your real-world experience with them one bit.


----------



## Spin Evans

IvyGrad and OF, I like your bright, springtime outfits!

OCBD, that yellow Baracuda is amazing! I might look like I'm cosplaying as a retiree here in G_d's waiting room, but I really want a pale yellow one as well.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Thank you Spin!


Spin Evans said:


> IvyGrad and OF, I like your bright, springtime outfits!
> 
> OCBD, that yellow Baracuda is amazing! I might look like I'm cosplaying as a retiree here in G_d's waiting room, but I really want a pale yellow one as well.


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

wacolo said:


> Out and about today.
> Tan Poplin PRL Italy Suit
> Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen BD
> PRL Tie
> Old and Well Loved Tan Monkstraps


Cole, this looks fantastic.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ I agree. That's a great rig. Good to see you posting again, wacolo.


----------



## wacolo

Dieu et les Dames said:


> Cole, this looks fantastic.





Anthony Charton said:


> ^ I agree. That's a great rig. Good to see you posting again, wacolo.


I appreciate it. I have fewer occasions to wear a suit and tie these days, and often my day to day rig feels a bit too ho-hum to share.


----------



## leisureclass

First madras, hopsack, and no socks day of the season.


----------



## knucklehead

Nicely done LC! Love the madras colors and collar length. What shoes did you pair with your bare feet?


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Wacolo - Post more often!
> 
> STC - I like the simple yet refined Palm Sunday outfit.


OCBD, love the shirt, it's just the right shade of blue. Who is the maker?


----------



## stcolumba

Monday.


----------



## leisureclass

knucklehead said:


> Nicely done LC! Love the madras colors and collar length. What shoes did you pair with your bare feet?


Thanks KH, the shirt and tie are both vintage Brooks and there were Q uoddy blucher mocs on my feet.


----------



## orange fury

Friggin Texas. Saturday I was at the pool, Sunday I wore Indian Madras, Monday I wore linen and gingham. Today? Harris Tweed and wool. Stupid cold front:



Stafford HT sportcoat
RL lambswool sweater
Nike company golf shirt (wasn't prepared for the cold)
Dockers
Weejuns

And because it might warm up significantly, I have a pima cotton RL sweater in my briefcase. It needs to be summer.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## stcolumba

Winter returned today. 3 inches of snow and ice. Thus, the return of wool and tweed.

Shirt: Brooks Bros
Tie: Land's End
Pocket Square: Suit Supply
Bag: Filson


----------



## Patrick06790

A couple more views. I'm rather pleased with this, actually. I usually don't get quite so elaborate.


----------



## orange fury

Perfect weather to try out my new sweater, 50*F this morning with the high in the low 60's and sunny:


RL polo and tennis sweater
Dockers
Belted Cow lobster belt
Weejuns


----------



## adoucett

Have been enjoying many of the Spring submissions so far. Anything to escape the dreary winter palette!

When the weather was nice I had a chance to get to the other half of the state and walk around the beach. 
To think people would assume you can't look good in thrifted items


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Perfect weather to try out my new sweater, 50*F this morning with the high in the low 60's and sunny:
> 
> 
> RL polo and tennis sweater
> Dockers
> Belted Cow lobster belt
> Weejuns


I'm really diggin' the sweater!


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I'm really diggin' the sweater!


thanks gamma! I actually went on a slight tennis sweater buying binge, so I have a similarly-patterned RL "Wimbledon" vest incoming at the moment. It should be in tomorrow, I'll post in the acquisitions thread.


----------



## Doctor Damage

oxford cloth button down said:


>


You're the spitting image of my doctor. I'm surprised I didn't see that before.


----------



## CMDC

A few days ago when it was close to 80 here.

Uniqlo jersey blazer--a best buy from last year. Have one in navy too.
Turnbull and Asser shirt
Ferragamo tie
LLB double L khakis
Alden bits




























Today, in the 30's
Green herringbone tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
LE khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Fading Fast

Orang Fury: really, really like the sweater. And the fit looks outstanding. Looking forward to seeing the vest. 

stcolumba: the textures in the tie (and its herringbone pattern) and suit and the tattersall shirt work really well together, but is definitely advanced calculus (I mean dressing) - well done.


----------



## Dave

Today's outfit:

LL Bean/Levi's 505/Wrangler (belt)/Red Wing Heritage 8146

Not shown are North Face (gray and black fleece pullover) and SmartWool (thick gray hiking socks).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday(top) and Today(bad pic at bottom).

Fiscal - It is an older LE shirt. I really like it.

Spin - Thanks! I might be normcore?

DocDamage - He sounds like a handsome man


----------



## Roycru

Waiting for lunch to arrive.....

Brooks Brothers blue blazer and blue Brooksease button-down shirt, Beau Ties Ltd Of Vermont tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, and Tommy Hilfiger cotton sweater vest.......


----------



## Jovan

Some really great outfits these past few days.


----------



## Adjudicator

FiscalDean said:


> OCBD, love the shirt, it's just the right shade of blue. Who is the maker?


Perfect. Very understated, but on the mark.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: really nice balance of texture and nice look overall.


----------



## Flairball

Haven't posted in a while. Been quite busy. Here is a snippet of a few rigs I've put together. More of the same.


----------



## stcolumba

No time for lunch.










My view of the Paschal Triduum.


----------



## ytc

First photo post, and poor pic here, but this is what I wore to a school awards thing tonight:









Polo jacket
Polo OCBD
Ben Silver heavyweight silk twill tie, beautiful fabric
Banana Republic pants
Brooks seconds loafers sold by AE outlet

I think minus the loafers I paid like $47 for this combination.

My watch's movement is a cheap quartz thing, but I put an old Longines band on it that has this cool steel weave thing going on:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fading Fast - Thanks, I appreciate that!

STC - Great look.


----------



## Adjudicator

Shoes look great. Who by?


----------



## orange fury

Seems to be par for the course now on Fridays, but I like this rig (or variations of it):



RL shirt/pants
Perry Ellis belt
Sperrys
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Jovan

From Wednesday:
Black Lapel suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Brooks Brothers University tie
Ledbury pocket square
Unknown silk knots
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## Ivygrad71

Love the tie and the socks!! 


Jovan said:


> From Wednesday:
> Black Lapel suit
> Proper Cloth shirt
> Brooks Brothers University tie
> Ledbury pocket square
> Unknown silk knots
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## adoucett

Joining the* BB#1* repp party for today:

The chinos are Brooks "slim fit" and they deliver on that promise...to an extent a bit more than I enjoy. 
Why is there no middle ground between baggy and ultra-slim??


----------



## drlivingston

All of you thin people are annoying me. lol It is really nice to see adoucett and flairball posting pics again!


----------



## Jovan

Ivygrad71 said:


> Love the tie and the socks!!


Thanks, I had you in mind when choosing them. I do indeed need more spring colours in my wardrobe.



adoucett said:


> Joining the* BB#1* repp party for today:
> 
> The chinos are Brooks "slim fit" and they deliver on that promise...to an extent a bit more than I enjoy.
> Why is there no middle ground between baggy and ultra-slim??


I know the feeling. I too want a middle ground but almost no one seems to cater to it.


----------



## Fading Fast

adoucett said:


> Joining the* BB#1* repp party for today:
> 
> The chinos are Brooks "slim fit" and they deliver on that promise...to an extent a bit more than I enjoy.
> Why is there no middle ground between baggy and ultra-slim??


I'm 6'1" 150lb and have found the J.Crew Urban Slim fit to be a nice middle ground as I would describe the fit as "not baggy" more than "slim." J.Crew does have a slimmer fit (I think it is 484) and that is no-questions-asked slim, but you might want to check out the Urban Slim as, for my frame, it's a nice middle ground.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Yesterday. I know the collar roll is off, but that OCBD was my late grandfather's. I thought it deserved a few more moments in the sun and with a knit tie around it 
(also my grandather's).

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/

https://postimage.org/


----------



## SlideGuitarist

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Fading Fast - Thanks, I appreciate that!
> 
> STC - Great look.


I must have those socks, or something similar. Source?


----------



## Reuben

[Q UOTE=SlideGuitarist;1542806]I must have those socks, or something similar. Source?[/QUOTE]
seconded. I've been admiring them for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

SlideGuitarist said:


> I must have those socks, or something similar. Source?


I thought he said BB at one point, I could be wrong though


----------



## Barnavelt

Fading Fast said:


> I'm 6'1" 150lb and have found the J.Crew Urban Slim fit to be a nice middle ground as I would describe the fit as "not baggy" more than "slim." J.Crew does have a slimmer fit (I think it is 484) and that is no-questions-asked slim, but you might want to check out the Urban Slim as, for my frame, it's a nice middle ground.


I am 6'2" 160lb and I am heavily in favor of the J Crew "urban slim fit". I wish I could buy Bill's in the same cut but I don't think they make 'em. The J Crew are made in China but they look sharp.


----------



## Barnavelt

Awwwww YEAH! Spring has officially sprung in my half of the closet.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

drlivingston said:


> All of you thin people are annoying me. lol It is really nice to see adoucett and flairball posting pics again!


Fear not, will resume posting selfies as soon as I catch up. The Heartbleed Bug had me busy.


----------



## orange fury

Barnavelt- definite sportcoat envy, I like your closet

earlier today at my wife's grandparents' place:



RL shirt, Chaps chino shorts, and Penguin flip flops

tomorrow: Seersucker season begins!


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Barnavelt- definite sportcoat envy, I like your closet
> 
> Those are some nice spring like sportcoats. I'm most impressed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Barnavelt: wow, that is an awesome spring wardrobe - those sport coats are amazing.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Happy Easter to all of you!
Vineyard Vines ocbd
Trafalgar belt and buckle
Southern Tide shorts







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fading Fast

And to you IvyGrad - nice casual Easter attire (and good to see the new belt and buckle in action - they look great).


----------



## wacolo

Easter Lunch with the family. This is one of those suits that I like, but never was satisfied with the fit. I always felt it was a touch big. But I still wear it on occasion, at least until I find another to replace it. Not completely Trad, but plenty of Spring....

P.S. I did straighten out my tie :crazy:

Oakloom Clothiers Sack
TM Lewin Green Stripe Shirt
BB Tie
AE Sanfords
Linen PS by me

And just for the heck of it, a picture from my folks back porch.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> And to you IvyGrad - nice casual Easter attire (and good to see the new belt and buckle in action - they look great).


Thank you!


----------



## Takai

Easter with the folks, and the weather was beautiful, first shorts of the year.

Easter Madras from Dunhams of Maine
Vintage PRL Linen shorts
Borsalino hat
Eastland made in maine Boat shoes
Brooks Ribbon belt


----------



## adoucett

My contribution for the Easter theme today:


----------



## zzdocxx

wacolo said:


> Out and about today.
> Tan Poplin PRL Italy Suit
> Pale Pink Martin Carstarphen BD
> PRL Tie
> Old and Well Loved Tan Monkstraps


Looking good, W. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Orgetorix

Happy Easter!


----------



## orange fury

Org: I want that sportcoat badly lol
Wacolo: gorgeous view

Mrs. OF and I after church this morning:



Haspel seersucker
RL OCBD/bow tie
Belted Cow lobster belt
J&M loafers

Happy Easter!


----------



## Barnavelt

You guys all look great. Really, it seems like all our pent up desires, at least sartorially-wise, explode on or about Easter every year. Ivygrad that Vineyard Vines OCBD actually has a decent roll (compared to LE at least). Also Orange Fury nice seersucker; I wore my RL seersucker jacket today to church. It just says "Spring is here!". Orgetorix; LOVE the madras. Is that a BB? I gotta say that when it comes to your ensambles, you probably have the most consistently near-perfect fit of anybody on this board. OCBD is a close second. Anyway, excellent rigs everyone. Happy Easter!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Org: I want that sportcoat badly lol
> Wacolo: gorgeous view
> 
> Mrs. OF and I after church this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Haspel seersucker
> RL OCBD/bow tie
> Belted Cow lobster belt
> J&M loafers
> 
> Happy Easter!


Very well done! I really like the fit on that Haspel. Are the pants flat-front or pleated?


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Very well done! I really like the fit on that Haspel. Are the pants flat-front or pleated?


Thanks! They're flat front, I can't/won't wear pleats (which is definitely not in keeping with the southern trad asthetic, but I digress)


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> Thanks! They're flat front, I can't/won't wear pleats (which is definitely not in keeping with the southern trad asthetic, but I digress)


I live in the South, and would've much preferred flat-front trousers. Unfortunately, Hunter & Coggins only offered them with pleated pants when I bought mine a few years back.


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> I live in the South, and would've much preferred flat-front trousers. Unfortunately, Hunter & Coggins only offered them with pleated pants when I bought mine a few years back.


I think seersucker is the one fabric that I could deal with pleats on pants, but I'm just not a fan of them on me personally. Fortunately, this Haspel came up on eBay NWT and flat front, but if it had pleats I probably still would've bought it at the price I got it at.


----------



## gamma68

Orgetorix said:


>


That's a wonderful jacket, Org. Details?


----------



## gamma68

My rig for Easter lunch with my 89-year-old grandmother and family:







* Vintage Barrister for Wolf Brothers of Florida double-breasted blazer
* BB university stripe OCBD
* Cordial Churchman bleeding madras bow tie (custom, reversible)
* Unbranded cotton pocket square
* White garment-dyed chinos by Brooks Brothers
* Trafalgar leather belt (not visible)
* Spectator Shoes by Leather Classics
* Socks by Marcoliani Milano


----------



## StylePurgatory

Great fits today, gentlemen! Feels like spring just browsing through the thread.

Decided to go Fred Astaire for mass. Because I can. The archbishop quite liked it.









Swapped out the tails with my navy db for brunch with the family:


----------



## Orgetorix

Thanks, guys. Barna and gamma, the SC is PRL. "Guaranteed to Wrinkle."


----------



## Spin Evans

Gamma, I love those spectators. You definitely chose the best possible footwear to go with those chinos (which look great!). The faded madras is also a great touch.

OF, the full seersucker looks great. As does your lovely wife!

Org, your madras jacket is, of course, stunning. The white (MOP?) buttons are a great touch. And is that a non-iron shirt?

Adoucett, I just bought a pair of yellow chinos, and I can't wait to wear them. Yours look to have a fairly healthy rise, where are they from?

Wacolo, I love how you took what could be a sober grey suit and made it look perfect for a sunny Easter morning. The tie is one of those pieces that if I owned, I would never know what to do with; but here it really pulls the outfit together in a unique way.

Ivygrad, is that one of those elusive lavender oxfords?

Takai, I am shocked that it's only just now warm enough in middle TN for shorts. The shirt is a great choice.

Barnavelt, if you're going to tease us with that _incredible_ spring jacket wardrobe, then I fully expect you to take pictures of you wearing each of them this season. The McDonald's beanie babies want to see you post them as well. 

Anthony Charton, excellent look, and I really like that pocket square as well. Is the suit flannel?

SP, you need to post some links to those full-size pictures! It's not everyday we get to see the full Fred Astaire around here.


----------



## Ivygrad71

It is just the standard blue color. I do have one the older BB lavender ocbd's though and I will be wearing it in a few days! 


Spin Evans said:


> Gamma, I love those spectators. You definitely chose the best possible footwear to go with those chinos (which look great!). The faded madras is also a great touch.
> 
> OF, the full seersucker looks great. As does your lovely wife!
> 
> Org, your madras jacket is, of course, stunning. The white (MOP?) buttons are a great touch. And is that a non-iron shirt?
> 
> Adoucett, I just bought a pair of yellow chinos, and I can't wait to wear them. Yours look to have a fairly healthy rise, where are they from?
> 
> Wacolo, I love how you took what could be a sober grey suit and made it look perfect for a sunny Easter morning. The tie is one of those pieces that if I owned, I would never know what to do with; but here it really pulls the outfit together in a unique way.
> 
> Ivygrad, is that one of those elusive lavender oxfords?
> 
> Takai, I am shocked that it's only just now warm enough in middle TN for shorts. The shirt is a great choice.
> 
> Barnavelt, if you're going to tease us with that _incredible_ spring jacket wardrobe, then I fully expect you to take pictures of you wearing each of them this season. The McDonald's beanie babies want to see you post them as well.
> 
> Anthony Charton, excellent look, and I really like that pocket square as well. Is the suit flannel?
> 
> SP, you need to post some links to those full-size pictures! It's not everyday we get to see the full Fred Astaire around here.


----------



## shagerty7

So many swaggered out people in this thread. Keep it up gents


----------



## Spin Evans

Had a crisis of faith this morning when it was less than 60° and drizzle, but decided to stick with the seersucker.

Woodhouse-Lynch 3/2 sack seersucker jacket
BB Pink Oxford
Goose tie from "The Pork Avenue Collection™ by Hog Wild!® of Boston" (aka, eBay)
PRL cotton/linen trousers (ghetto-hemmed with pins)
Lands' End OTC socks
Walkover bucks


----------



## Ivygrad71

Spin Evans said:


> Had a crisis of faith this morning when it was less than 60° and drizzle, but decided to stick with the seersucker.
> 
> Woodhouse-Lynch 3/2 sack seersucker jacket
> BB Pink Oxford
> Goose tie from "The Pork Avenue Collection™ by Hog Wild!® of Boston" (aka, eBay)
> PRL cotton/linen trousers (ghetto-hemmed with pins)
> Lands' End OTC socks
> Walkover bucks


Very nice Spin!


----------



## StylePurgatory

Spin Evans said:


> SP, you need to post some links to those full-size pictures! It's not everyday we get to see the full Fred Astaire around here.


I believe I have rectified the situation.


----------



## Takai

Spin Evans said:


> Takai, I am shocked that it's only just now warm enough in middle TN for shorts. The shirt is a great choice.


The weather has been quite odd the last few weeks. 80 one day, 30 the next, and anywhere in between. Today has been the first actual "hot" day that we've had that was stable all day. Thanks on the shirt, I had been saving it for just such a day as today.


----------



## orange fury

GREAT looks on the last page!

Now that it's officially seersucker season:



Dont know why the pic above is so grainy/washed out, but this is what the tie/shirt/jacket actually looks like:


Stafford pants
RL shirt/pants
BB tie


----------



## adoucett

Spin Evans said:


> .
> Adoucett, I just bought a pair of yellow chinos, and I can't wait to wear them. Yours look to have a fairly healthy rise, where are they from?


These are a recent thrift purchase, and are J. Crew "broken in" chinos. Despite the name, they look quite clean and crisp after an ironing. They were actually 2" too long (size 32 vs my usual 30) so I re-hemmed them by hand. The front rise measures ~11" which could be due to the fact that the upper portion was made proportional to the 32" inseam... But in either case I do like the fit now!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Orange Fury- this is great. I really wish seersucker were readily available in the UK. It's rare and pleasing to find such an appropriate rise on casual trousers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Anthony Charton said:


> https://postimage.org/


Worth a bump.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

SlideGuitarist said:


> I must have those socks, or something similar. Source?


Those are from Brooks Brothers. Although they don't have a pair exactly like thpse I think that Smart Turnout has the best selection of striped socks, but I have actually never ordered any.


----------



## Takai

Earlier today before work


Halfway through work day
 


Hat, Jacket, and Socks- BB
Shirt- Lacoste
Pants- Orvis
Belt- JCrew Repp tie belt
Shoes- Alden

Soulsuckingly beautiful day outside, and stuck inside for the majority of it at work.


----------



## Trad-ish

orange fury said:


> GREAT looks on the last page!
> 
> Now that it's officially seersucker season:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont know why the pic above is so grainy/washed out, but this is what the tie/shirt/jacket actually looks like:
> 
> 
> Stafford pants
> RL shirt/pants
> BB tie


OF,

I don't suppose you found that tie at Marshall's, did you? Reason I ask, I saw a BB very close to that at Marshall's and passed on it. Now, I regret the decision.


----------



## orange fury

Trad-ish said:


> OF,
> 
> I don't suppose you found that tie at Marshall's, did you? Reason I ask, I saw a BB very close to that at Marshall's and passed on it. Now, I regret the decision.


I did, I was unsure about it when I bought it and kept the receipt and the tags on it for a couple weeks, but I realized if probably regret it if I returned it. Now it's my favorite tie lol.

i know that feeling though, there was a blue and white cotton check I saw last year that I passed on, and I've regretted it ever since


----------



## van_veen

Lands End Irish Linen Suit
BB silk tie
Ratio Clothing Button Down
Trafalgar belt
Barker Rosewood Calf Captoe


----------



## stcolumba

Monday. A late stop at Starbucks. Not a good sign. Post Easter fatigue, I reckon.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

On the way to work.

STC - Don't forget to get some protein. You are starting to get pretty skinny so says your shirt's collar!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adoucett said:


> My contribution for the Easter theme today:


This works much better than I have known this kind of shirt to work, and with the yellow pants? Very well done.


----------



## Anthony Charton

oxford cloth button down said:


> Worth a bump.


I appreciate this, especially coming from you.

Adoucett- I concur. That Easter ensemble is really quite good.


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Great jacket.


----------



## wacolo

It was a great big old yawn of a day.

Gant Collegiate Blazer ( I appear to have lost a button)
Gitman Shirt
Altea Knit Tie
BB Khakis
Sebago Penny Loafers


----------



## Barnavelt

Wacolo I love the tie. I need to pick up some horizontal stripe knits; that looks like silk? The local menswear shop had last year a black knit with pink horizontal stripes and I wish I had picked it up.


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

van_veen said:


> Lands End Irish Linen Suit
> BB silk tie
> Ratio Clothing Button Down
> Trafalgar belt
> Barker Rosewood Calf Captoe


really like the ensemble! and thats a great (subdued) paisley tie! 
How do you find the barker rosewood? are the uppers supple?


----------



## van_veen

Thanks Sleepy.
Yes its a very versatile paisley that one. Very deep and muted gold and Navy. I have worn it successfully with a few dark navy blazers.
This is the first time I have tried it out with this plaid suit; (Breaking one of Mr.Patrick Bateman's golden rules and no doubt other trad fashion edicts).
The barker rosewood is satisfactorily supple, its not horween supple of course but comfortable and helps hold the shape well.
I got this pair through Herrings on sale and got them shipped to Australia for probably just under $200.00 USD which is in my books a good deal for the quality of shoe.


----------



## Fading Fast

Walcolo: I love the tie, great knit, great pattern. That said, the curl in on your shirt collar points hurts the overall effect (maybe some collar stays would help). 

OCBD: Classic done well as always. Methinks you might have a nice selection of Barracuda jackets (as this seems to be the second one in a week or so that popped up).


----------



## wacolo

Fading Fast said:


> Walcolo: I love the tie, great knit, great pattern. That said, the curl in on your shirt collar points hurts the overall effect (maybe some collar stays would help).


I could not agree more. I had replacement stays in but they were too short. Just have to chalk it up to a some Trad sprez I guess :biggrin:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Here is what I did today. Same 'ole, same 'ole.

Wacolo - Those pics you have been posting are awesome!


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Here is what I did today. Same 'ole, same 'ole.
> 
> Wacolo - Those pics you have been posting are awesome!


This being considered "same 'ole, same 'ole" just emphasizes that your submissions are consistently fantastic lol. I love this jacket


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

It's finally warm enough out here for short sleeves.



Shirt: Saddlebred
Pants: No-Name
Shoes: Johnston and Murphy

Anthony--That combination looks like something out of a Wes Anderson film. I like it!
Van Veen--Nice suit!


----------



## gamma68

* BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
* Gitman Gold pinpoint Oxford 
* Harry Jacobson (Cleveland) tie
* Unbranded cotton pocket square
* Coach surcingle belt
* J Crew slim fit khakis
* BB argyle socks
* Sebago burgandy loafers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> * BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
> * Gitman Gold pinpoint Oxford
> * Harry Jacobson (Cleveland) tie
> * Unbranded cotton pocket square
> * Coach surcingle belt
> * J Crew slim fit khakis
> * BB argyle socks
> * Sebago burgandy loafers


Very nice Gamma. I like everything about it.

Orange Fury - Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Here is what I did today. Same 'ole, same 'ole.
> 
> Great tie OCBD


----------



## thegovteach

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks for the kind words everyone. Here is what I did today. Same 'ole, same 'ole.
> 
> Wacolo - Those pics you have been posting are awesome!


Love the coat and tie.....wish it was still cool enough here for tweed.....Mid 80s on the Texas Gulf Coast later today.....


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, awesome looks lately.


----------



## orange fury

The angle makes my legs look awkwardly long, but oh well:


RL pants/shirt

The watch is a Getat "Marina Militare". It's technically a Panerai knock off, but it doesn't have anything on it that says Panerai or tries to pass off as being Panerai, outside of the (admittedly distinctive) styling. It's a sturdy handwound watch though, and I was able to customize it, so it was worth the money.


----------



## wacolo

Some great looking kits the last few pages! I think we might have finally shaken off the last of the chill down here...

Cotton Herringbone Suit
T M Lewin Shirt
PRL Tie
AE Sanfords


----------



## Barnavelt

Beautiful Spring day to break out the pink..

Jacobsen's sport coat (Made in the USA, I believe a silk / linen blend)
BB x-tra slim OCBD (I think the collar was also made x-tra slim)
Sea Island cotton tie from The Winding Beam in Rehoboth DE
Dockers
Happy Socks
LE stone bucks


----------



## Anthony Charton

Wacolo- The suit's great, and although that is one loud paisley, I actually kind of dig it individually. I generally like your outfits a lot, but if you'll paron my honesty- the tie and shirt don't fly together IMHO. I'm saying this especially because you do 'toned-down elegance' very well. I think a subtle knit would have done a solid job with the rig.

Barnavelt- this is grand. I look forward to more Spring outfits on this board.


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


>


This really conveys the budding warmth of Spring--great rig!


----------



## Howard

Barnavelt said:


> Beautiful Spring day to break out the pink..
> 
> Jacobsen's sport coat (Made in the USA, I believe a silk / linen blend)
> BB x-tra slim OCBD (I think the collar was also made x-tra slim)
> Sea Island cotton tie from The Winding Beam in Rehoboth DE
> Dockers
> Happy Socks
> LE stone bucks


That's a really nice looking jacket.


----------



## wacolo

Anthony Charton said:


> Wacolo- The suit's great, and although that is one loud paisley, I actually kind of dig it individually. I generally like your outfits a lot, but if you'll paron my honesty- the tie and shirt don't fly together IMHO. I'm saying this especially because you do 'toned-down elegance' very well. I think a subtle knit would have done a solid job with the rig.


LOL I put up those pics and there was not another post on the thread for over a day!! I thought my tie had broken the internet. I actually had a navy knit in my hand, and then decided to add some Spring to the outfit. Ah well, it worked for me, but I appreciate the input all the same Anthony!


----------



## Spin Evans

Not very exciting sartorially, but I got to eat literally _dozens _of slices of pie. So I was pretty excited.

  

And I also got to see one of my favorite singers of all time, Peter Noone!


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> Not very exciting sartorially, but *I got to eat literally dozens of slices of pie.* So I was pretty excited.


Trade you metabolisms?


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans: This is the first time your picture's background - those great looking slices of pie - slightly out-shined your always well-assembled (and fitting) Trad outfit. And the yellow pants are awesome. To Orange Fury's post - did you really eat a dozen slices - that's like an entire pie?


----------



## orange fury

Supposedly hitting 90*F today




Haspel jacket/Kent Wang PS
RL OCBD/chinos
BB tie
J&M tassel loafers
Belted Cow surcingle
timex on grosgrain


----------



## sskim3

last night's yankee game. Got chilly at night so it gave me an excuse to bundle up and whip out the donegal tweed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Orange Fury: That's a very nice summer look. Everything - jacket, pants, shirt - has the right amount of not-too-pressed look so that nothing seems incongruous to the outfit - and it emphasizes how comfortably and naturally you wear your clothes. Also, very nice fit on the Haspel. I had to give up wearing that brand (in its old incarnation) years ago as no matter how much money I spent at the tailors (and sometimes it approached the price of the jacket on sale), it still looked off on me (boxy mainly).


----------



## Adjudicator

Should have put my sunglasses on! My those colours are loud!!!!


----------



## Spin Evans

orange fury said:


> Trade you metabolisms?





Fading Fast said:


> Spin Evans: This is the first time your picture's background - those great looking slices of pie - slightly out-shined your always well-assembled (and fitting) Trad outfit. And the yellow pants are awesome. To Orange Fury's post - did you really eat a dozen slices - that's like an entire pie?


I think I ate about 17 slices across five hours. Most were much smaller (the Publix table, pictured, had far thicker slices than the other booths). The sheer enormity of the number of pies was like something out of Koyaanisqatsi. My metabolism has been slowing by degrees since college, but I probably put it out of its misery this weekend.

OF, I really like that outfit. The tie looks like it was made to be worn with seersucker.


----------



## Piqué

Orange Fury, great outfit. As a matter of personal preference, I would have really enjoyed some color in the pocket square.

Very nice outfit for sskim3 too, although those pants (I assume jeans, but the picture isn't clear enough to tell) would look 1000x better hemmed shorter.


----------



## Biff Loman

orange fury said:


> I did, I was unsure about it when I bought it and kept the receipt and the tags on it for a couple weeks, but I realized if probably regret it if I returned it. Now it's my favorite tie lol.
> 
> i know that feeling though, there was a blue and white cotton check I saw last year that I passed on, and I've regretted it ever since


TK Maxx here in London have had loads of BB ties in recently, priced at £12.99 each. I've bought around a dozen or so, including one in blue and white cotton check. I wonder if it's the same one? I'll get a photo up later.


----------



## sskim3

Thanks for compliment! I have been lazy about hemming all my casual pants. Really should bring them all to the tailor.

Today's rig on a crummy Tuesday. Cloudy in the 50s and rain and some some rain....










HSM navy suit
BR gray shirt 
Valentino Tie


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for all the positive comments!

New iphone= waaaay clearer pictures. Feeling summer-y:



RL shirt/pants
Belted Cow belt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Inspired a bit by K Street and a few others. Feedback is welcome, of course.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Inspired a bit by K Street and a few others. Feedback is welcome, of course.


Great combo, but a little autumnal. I feel like K Street would go balls to the wall pastel this time of the year. His posts were basically a textbook on how to combine colors.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Great combo, but a *little autumnal.* I feel like K Street would go balls to the wall pastel this time of the year. His posts were basically a textbook on how to combine colors.


Thank you. I do agree with this, and intend to do something more seasonally-appropriate next time the weather does. :icon_viking:


----------



## orange fury

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. I do agree with this, and intend to do something more seasonally-appropriate next time the weather does. :icon_viking:


I was going to say, to be fair, Jersey's weather looks pretty awful right now. My wife spent last week in Pittsburgh and New Jersey, I kept sending her pictures of me wearing madras shorts and linen shirts lol

EDIT: to clarify, anything below 60 qualifies as "pretty awful" to me lol


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

orange fury said:


> I was going to say, to be fair, Jersey's weather looks pretty awful right now. My wife spent last week in Pittsburgh and New Jersey, I kept sending her pictures of me wearing madras shorts and linen shirts lol
> 
> EDIT: to clarify, anything below 60 qualifies as "pretty awful" to me lol


Hah! Anything dry and above sixty counts as pretty nice, to my way of thinking. This isn't so unpleasant. I didn't need an overcoat, at least, and it's not too windy. Plus I get to eke out another week from my cool-weather clothes.

If it's still reliably below sixty in May, I'll be frustrated.


----------



## L-feld

No excuses! The time for pink sweaters is now!

Just kidding. I do wish K Street was still around, though.


----------



## Anthony Charton

I dig YRR's ensemble, and I'm with him- Fall shades are perfectly acceptable in any seasonal transition. I'd feel weirder about seeing a thick-ish, Winter-oriented pink sweater than brown shades in April. I'm biased though; this kind of rig is very much what I fall back on in what is seen as suboptimal weathers in warmer climes.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## L-feld

Anthony Charton said:


> I dig YRR's ensemble, and I'm with him- Fall shades are perfectly acceptable in any seasonal transition. I'd feel weirder about seeing a thick-ish, Winter-oriented pink sweater than brown shades in April. I'm biased though; this kind of rig is very much what I fall back on in what is seen as suboptimal weathers in warmer climes.


I, on the other hand, was just teeming with excitement to get all the stupid goofy colors out of my system this month. March was such a tease as we continued to get blasted with snow. I have spring colors I cn adapt to say 50 degrees and rainy (god bless trench coats). I don't have anything I can adapt to 30 degrees and snowing.

Now I'm just counting down the days until Preakness so I can break out the seersucker and white bucks.


----------



## wacolo

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Inspired a bit by K Street and a few others. Feedback is welcome, of course.


Nailed it :thumbs-up:. But yes, my first thought was "it must be freezing there!"


----------



## wacolo

Gant Navy Blazer
Sero 60/40 Pink OCBD
No Name Madder Tie
Majer Khaki Gabs
Cole Haan USA Oxfords


----------



## Ivygrad71

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

I like what you're going for there, Ivygrad. What make is the seersucker? Those are some pretty pronounced shoulders.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Unfortunately FL that's me. I have broad shoulders. The jacket is an older Haspel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barnavelt

Ivygrad there's not much I like more than a blue seersucker paired with a pink bowtie. Very nice bow and nicely tied btw. Is your shirt collar too big for your neck though? Or is it just the way you are turned towards the mirror? I bought a large volume of 16.5 OCBD before I realized I am a 16 neck, and then I lost a few pounds, resulting in the dreaded "gap". Anyway, you're looking sharp!

And I see that killer belt buckle is getting some good wear, as well!


----------



## Ivygrad71

Barnavelt said:


> Ivygrad there's not much I like more than a blue seersucker paired with a pink bowtie. Very nice bow and nicely tied btw. Is your shirt collar too big for your neck though? Or is it just the way you are turned towards the mirror? I bought a large volume of 16.5 OCBD before I realized I am a 16 neck, and then I lost a few pounds, resulting in the dreaded "gap". Anyway, you're looking sharp!
> And I see that killer belt buckle is getting some good wear, as well!


Thanks! Yeah I think it must just be the way I turned my head towards the mirror. Seersucker and pink bows are at the top of my warm weather favorites!


----------



## Fading Fast

Absolutely great look Ivy Grad - seersucker and pink bow tie, perfect. That said, as a wearer of 40 Long sport coats and the narrow shoulders that go along with that, I'm finding it hard to generate much sympathy for your "broad shoulder" challenge. I hope you aren't also cursed with being tall, thin and a full head of hair.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Are these flapped patch pockets? Anyway, awesome rig. Interestingly, your stance consistently imbues you with a mixed air of danger and benevolence.


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Lurker since last august, making my first post. 
The Norwegian spring came early this year, time to break out the linen. Ancient suit and almost ancient 2007 digital camera.

. 


Suit - Vintage Andover Shop
Shirt - Land's End Hyde Park
Tie - Beretta 
Braces - Unknown
Shoes - AE Kenwood


----------



## orange fury

Welcome! I really like that tie and the braces


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Welcome! I really like that tie and the braces


+1 welcome and great first post.


----------



## Anthony Charton

GenuineWeejun said:


> Lurker since last august, making my first post.
> The Norwegian spring came early this year, time to break out the linen. Ancient suit and almost ancient 2007 digital camera.
> 
> .
> 
> Suit - Vintage Andover Shop
> Shirt - Land's End Hyde Park
> Tie - Beretta
> Braces - Unknown
> Shoes - AE Kenwood


I'm going to be picky and say that the trousers look like they could be worn higher on the waist- unless you're very tall and that's just my eye. In any case, a great first post nonetheless.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Fading Fast said:


> Absolutely great look Ivy Grad - seersucker and pink bow tie, perfect. That said, as a wearer of 40 Long sport coats and the narrow shoulders that go along with that, I'm finding it hard to generate much sympathy for your "broad shoulder" challenge. I hope you aren't also cursed with being tall, thin and a full head of hair.


I have a full head of hair and I guess I am pretty average build wise! But, unless you consider 5'8" tall, I am vertically challenged!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

One from earlier in the week.


----------



## Barnavelt

GenuineWeejun said:


> Lurker since last august, making my first post.
> The Norwegian spring came early this year, time to break out the linen. Ancient suit and almost ancient 2007 digital camera.
> 
> .
> 
> Suit - Vintage Andover Shop
> Shirt - Land's End Hyde Park
> Tie - Beretta
> Braces - Unknown
> Shoes - AE Kenwood


Oh come on you are obviously David Bowie.


----------



## Jovan

Just realized that I got this faux-grenadine tie almost a decade ago now for my high school graduation, around the same time I started paying more attention to my clothing. It's 3.75" wide, showing just how much clothing in general has trimmed down.

Burberry's blazer
Ledbury shirt and belt
Kenneth Cole tie
Kent Want pocket square
L.L.Bean flannels
Gap socks
Dexter long wings
Bonus feline sprezzatura


----------



## wacolo

Barnavelt said:


> Oh come on you are obviously David Bowie.


circa 1985 :biggrin:.

Great suit btw, GW.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Jovan this is the best look I have seen from you!! Very nicely done!


Jovan said:


> Just realized that I got this faux-grenadine tie almost a decade ago now for my high school graduation, around the same time I started paying more attention to my clothing. It's 3.75" wide, showing just how much clothing in general has trimmed down.
> 
> Burberry's blazer
> Ledbury shirt and belt
> Kenneth Cole tie
> Kent Want pocket square
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Gap socks
> Dexter long wings
> Bonus feline sprezzatura


----------



## Jovan

Thank you. Now you see how unafraid of colour I actually am.


----------



## Anthony Charton

There's a wel-cut DB in this, so I automatically like it. The tie looks perfect dimensionwise.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


>


I like it from the waist up. The belt, socks, and shoes look like they belong with a different (more casual) outfit, however.


----------



## Piqué

Topsider said:


> I like it from the waist up. The belt, socks, and shoes look like they belong with a different (more casual) outfit, however.


I have to agree. The top half is gorgeous though.


----------



## orange fury

May 1st, and the temp decided to drop into the 40's this morning. Ask me how excited I am about this...



RL reds and sweater
decidedly un-trad nike company golf polo
Sperrys

also: post 500! (For what that's worth lol)


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> I like it from the waist up. The belt, socks, and shoes look like they belong with a different (more casual) outfit, however.





Piqué said:


> I have to agree. The top half is gorgeous though.


Point taken. What would you suggest?


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> May 1st, and the temp decided to drop into the 40's this morning
> . Ask me how excited I am about this...
> 
> 
> 
> RL reds and sweater
> decidedly un-trad nike company golf polo
> Sperrys
> 
> also: post 500! (For what that's worth lol)


I dig the nice casual look. I figured if it was 40's, you would use the opportunity to bust out the harris tweed one last time. :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I dig the nice casual look. I figured if it was 40's, you would use the opportunity to bust out the harris tweed one last time. :biggrin:


Thanks! I mothballed the tweed until the fall, the cold this morning was a surprise. It's actually warmed up enough that I've swapped the thick cable knit for a thin light blue Pima v neck that I had at the office, and I probably won't even need that by the time I leave today


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Thanks gentlemen for the kind words


----------



## Anthony Charton

Topsider said:


> I like it from the waist up. The belt, socks, and shoes look like they belong with a different (more casual) outfit, however.


I get what you're saying, and I'm not a fan of the socks- or blutchers in general, for that matter- but a DB navy blazer isn't ingerently more formal than a SB specimen.

https://postimage.org/


----------



## Jovan

The socks are not going to be everyone's cup of tea, but I was thinking of J. Press when I chose them.

I'm surprised that the shoes got poopooed. I though Trads loved long wings? The belt I fully expected criticism on. I keep forgetting to get a more "proper" brown belt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> The socks are not going to be everyone's cup of tea, but I was thinking of J. Press when I chose them.
> 
> I'm surprised that the shoes got poopooed. I though Trads loved long wings?


I love tan LWB, but they're a bit out of context with the top block there. Tan shoes are tricky with that kind of thing in general, as are a casual style, as are a storm welt and double sole. All three in combination are a bit off.


----------



## Roycru

Double breasted navy blazers always go well with moose and squirrel (as Natasha called them)......


----------



## Piqué

Jovan said:


> Point taken. What would you suggest?


I don't know that I have a specific suggestion, just that I think he was spot on that the top seemed more formal than the bottom. The bottom half, to me, looked like it was screaming for the same dress shirt you wore plus a sweater or cardigan. I know Anthony posted the picture using a blazer like yours as sports wear, but I guess I just don't see that for a double breasted, peak lapel navy blazer. I prefer them more on the side of Roycru's post (although I'm not sure about his shoes either).


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Point taken. What would you suggest?


Well, a dress belt, for one thing.



Jovan said:


> The socks are not going to be everyone's cup of tea, but I was thinking of J. Press when I chose them.


I like the motif socks, just not with that outfit. You can't go wrong with solid navy or black, especially with the relative formality of the upper half. A pair of navy/gray/burgundy argyles would probably work, as well.



Jovan said:


> I'm surprised that the shoes got poopooed. I though Trads loved long wings?


Gunboats like those just look too clunky and casual for an otherwise streamlined, dressy ensemble. There are lots of styles you could wear instead (good ol' cap-toe balmorals, for example).


----------



## Barnavelt

orange fury said:


> May 1st, and the temp decided to drop into the 40's this morning. Ask me how excited I am about this...
> 
> 
> 
> RL reds and sweater
> decidedly un-trad nike company golf polo
> Sperrys
> 
> also: post 500! (For what that's worth lol)


Very nice fit on that sweater; it lays very nicely at the shoulders and chest. Also, sometimes sweaters like this get baggy and droop over the bottom stripe, making an unflattering "muffin-top" even on the trimmest of men. None of that here. Probably one of the nicer tennis sweaters I've seen.


----------



## Barnavelt

Jovan I like the shoes very much. I think in a different leather without the texture they would look fine with the rest of the rig. The shirt, tie, and PS are so sharp they make the shoes look more casual. I think the socks could work fine if the shoes were switched out.


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I love tan LWB, but they're a bit out of context with the top block there. Tan shoes are tricky with that kind of thing in general, as are a casual style, as are a storm welt and double sole. All three in combination are a bit off.


These aren't tan, they're medium brown. I get the rest though.



Piqué said:


> I don't know that I have a specific suggestion, just that I think he was spot on that the top seemed more formal than the bottom. The bottom half, to me, looked like it was screaming for the same dress shirt you wore plus a sweater or cardigan. I know Anthony posted the picture using a blazer like yours as sports wear, but I guess I just don't see that for a double breasted, peak lapel navy blazer. I prefer them more on the side of Roycru's post (although I'm not sure about his shoes either).


Technically double breasted jackets _are_ no more formal than single breasted. In fact, they are considered less formal in black tie. They are, however, "dressier" if that makes any sense.



Topsider said:


> Well, a dress belt, for one thing.
> 
> I like the motif socks, just not with that outfit. You can't go wrong with solid navy or black, especially with the relative formality of the upper half. A pair of navy/gray/burgundy argyles would probably work, as well.
> 
> Gunboats like those just look too clunky and casual for an otherwise streamlined, dressy ensemble. There are lots of styles you could wear instead (good ol' cap-toe balmorals, for example).


Yeah, the belt I expected flak for. Perhaps an engine turned buckle belt would have been better.



Barnavelt said:


> Jovan I like the shoes very much. I think in a different leather without the texture they would look fine with the rest of the rig. The shirt, tie, and PS are so sharp they make the shoes look more casual. I think the socks could work fine if the shoes were switched out.


Thanks.


----------



## Fading Fast

Orange Fury: great outfit, the fit of the sweater (as noted above) is spot on (I remember being jealous when you showed the sweater in the Acquisitions thread and I'm only more so now - it's awesome). Congrats on post 500 - your posts are enjoyable, your outfits are interesting, aesthetically Trad - in a up-to-date way - and always well done, and your observations intelligent and thoughtful.


----------



## wacolo

A shot sent to me by my nephew who is a freshman at W&L. I am pretty sure the tie was "borrowed" from my closet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, and apparently I was not feeling pretty photogenic.

Wacolo - It looks like you are having a good influence on him.


----------



## halbydurzell

Derby swag




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Derby indeed. Or as I like to think of it, preakness prequel.



O'Connell's seersucker, Beau Ties Ltd pinpoint, PRL bow

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Roycru

Two ancient relics of the Santa Fe Railway together again on the 75th Anniversary of Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal.....

The lounge car "Acoma" from the original Super Chief, and one of the few surviving Santa Fe Railway Passenger Traffic Department or Dining Car Department employes.

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Barnavelt

Impeccable as always. A classic combination with great fit. Roycru, you are speaking of yourself? You worked for the Santa Fe RR? Neat!


Roycru said:


> Two ancient relics of the Santa Fe Railway together again on the 75th Anniversary of Los Angeles Union Passenger Terminal.....
> 
> The lounge car "Acoma" from the original Super Chief, and one of the few surviving Santa Fe Railway Passenger Traffic Department or Dining Car Department employes.
> 
> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## FLMike

Sunday casual in sunny Florida. Nothing too exciting....highlights would be Sid Mashburn buckle, Rancourt loafers, my pride and joy Explorer on the original MOD issue nato, and of course, the "Shaver shirt roll" (sorry about the jeans, Shaver). No idea why pics are sideways.


----------



## Barnavelt

OK So here is my first madras jacket attempt for the Spring. The jacket sleeves have been let out as far as possible but they are still probably 1/2 inch too short. I still like the jacket. My no-break, no-cuff dockers probably need to be let go.





BB OCBD
Roosterknit tie
No-name madras jacket
Dockers
AE Neumoks in olive


----------



## halbydurzell

Great jacket!


----------



## orange fury

Fantastic jacket, love the pattern!


----------



## adoucett

Today to an awards night for my rowing team. Attire was meant to be more casual but I couldn't resist wearing this spring madras tie


----------



## gamma68

Barnavelt said:


>


That's a stunning jacket. Perhaps you could try wearing it with shirts that have sleeves that have shrunk a little? Just a thought.


----------



## L-feld

Barnavelt said:


> OK So here is my first madras jacket attempt for the Spring. The jacket sleeves have been let out as far as possible but they are still probably 1/2 inch too short. I still like the jacket. My no-break, no-cuff dockers probably need to be let go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> Roosterknit tie
> No-name madras jacket
> Dockers
> AE Neumoks in olive


The good thing about madras (especially with nice shoulders like that), is that it's casual enough to pull off with a polo shirt. Sleeve problem solved.

Love the shoes, btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piqué

adoucett said:


> Today to an awards night for my rowing team. Attire was meant to be more casual but I couldn't resist wearing this spring madras tie


Love that tie. Who are it and the pants by?


----------



## Roycru

Yes, Barnavelt, I worked for the Santa Fe Railway until Amtrak arrived and almost all our jobs departed on April 30th, 1971.

At an old school dinner tonight, Brooks Brothers jacket and shirt, Windsor tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, L. L. Bean pants, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## Anthony Charton

adoucett said:


> Today to an awards night for my rowing team. Attire was meant to be more casual but I couldn't resist wearing this spring madras tie


Lovely. I'd never seen a contrast collar on a BD with a decent roll- who's the maker?


----------



## orange fury

I didnt get get to wear seersucker on Friday or Saturday for the Kentucky Derby (though I did drink a mint julep while the Derby was happening...), so I'm making up for it today:





Stafford jacket
RL shirt/seersucker
Southern Tide tie

hooray summer!


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Jacket - Made in the Shade
Shirt - LE Hyde Park
Chinos - LE
Sweater - Scott Adie Shetland
Shoes - Rancourt 4-Eye Ranger Mocs
Glasses - Ray Ban Horn Rim


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Today to an awards night for my rowing team. Attire was meant to be more casual but I couldn't resist wearing this spring madras tie


Snappy looking tie!


----------



## stcolumba

Cold, damp, and grey sky. It feels more like November than May.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Double breasted navy blazers always go well with moose and squirrel (as Natasha called them)......


Classic!! Right down to the cuffs!


----------



## Reuben

From a garden party yesterday:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Anonymous panama and blue-striped linen shirt, fantastic NH 3/2 sack blazer in a great peacock blue/dark turquoise color from DrLivingston, PRL linen pants, walnut ranch oxhide churches chukkas, navy and white ribbon belt not shown.


----------



## orange fury

Love the entire rig, but very well done with the panama!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Cold, damp, and grey sky. It feels more like November than May.


Looking snappy, as always, StC. Will summer ever arrive? Will spring?


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Anthony Charton

Sweet jumper and socks, OCBD- are those BB?

Stcolumba: stunning. This jacket never ceases to delight.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Cold, damp, and grey sky. It feels more like November than May.


Spot on way to incorporate a tattersall shirt into an outfit. The bow tie's pattern is a larger scale than the shirts and the solid jacket keeps the outfit from becoming busy. And it all just looks so right together.


----------



## stcolumba

Thanks, Anthony and Fading Fast, for your kind comments.


----------



## orange fury

Trying out the new oxford cloth jacket today:





jacket: Lands End Oxford cloth
shirt/chinos: RL
tie: Tommy Hilfiger cotton


----------



## Reuben

That jacket looks fantastic on you, OF. You said it was from Land's End?


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> That jacket looks fantastic on you, OF. You said it was from Land's End?


Yep, thank you! Unfortunately sold out now:


----------



## Patrick06790

Zombie Patrol


----------



## kaehlin

orange fury said:


> Trying out the new oxford cloth jacket today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jacket: Lands End Oxford cloth
> shirt/chinos: RL
> tie: Tommy Hilfiger cotton


As you posted in the suit fit thread, I think you already recognize what a great fit that jacket is. Very very nice. Now get thee to a razor! :icon_jokercolor:


----------



## orange fury

kaehlin said:


> As you posted in the suit fit thread, I think you already recognize what a great fit that jacket is. Very very nice. Now get thee to a razor! :icon_jokercolor:


Bahaha I know, I ran out of blades and am waiting for my order of Derby DE's to come in from amazon. In the mean time, I may end up seeing if there's a barber around here that does straight razor shaves...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Busy day. I missed my usual pic time and in return ended with bad lighting. However. it got warm enough to remove the sweater.

Anthony Charton - Thank you. Both the socks and the sweater are from Rugby.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Derby indeed. Or as I like to think of it, preakness prequel.
> 
> O'Connell's seersucker, Beau Ties Ltd pinpoint, PRL bow
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


I forgot to say how much I liked this L-Field.


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Thank you, OCBD!

Here Is today, all monochromatic. This is an Empire jacket from Eddie Jacobs. I think the shoulders are superior to the Cohen pictured above. The Cohen has less padding, but has wider and pointier shoulders, which causes divots and drooping at the ends.

The Empire, on the other hand, technically has more padding, but is slightly narrower, more sloped and has a softer angle at the sleevehead, resulting in a more natural appearance. It's also worth noting that the Cohen is a 43, whereas the Empire is a 44 and is getting a touch big on me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Awesome ties, gents!


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Thank you, OCBD!
> 
> Here Is today, all monochromatic. This is an Empire jacket from Eddie Jacobs. I think the shoulders are superior to the Cohen pictured above. The Cohen has less padding, but has wider and pointier shoulders, which causes divots and drooping at the ends.
> 
> The Empire, on the other hand, technically has more padding, but is slightly narrower, more sloped and has a softer angle at the sleevehead, resulting in a more natural appearance. It's also worth noting that the Cohen is a 43, whereas the Empire is a 44 and is getting a touch big on me.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The shoulders do look very nice. Also, love the fabric.


----------



## stcolumba

A frumpled Brooks Bros shirt and tie.

The generous servings of blueberries complement, nicely, the tie.

A belated thanks to Gamma for his kind comment from a day ago.


----------



## mjo_1

wacolo said:


> A shot sent to me by my nephew who is a freshman at W&L. I am pretty sure the tie was "borrowed" from my closet.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


Just now noticed this.....looks good! Looks so easy and natural. Works well with the tie, which I'm assuming is from Press.


----------



## P Hudson

Cool day: perfect for a 3 piece sack from Learbury, Eagle shirt, Pulitzer tie from the '80s, AE shell McNeils:


----------



## gamma68

Client meeting day....





Blazer: BB 3/2 Madison fit 
Shirt: Burberrys of London
Tie: Briar, made in England
Linen pocket square: J Crew
Belt: Brighton
Wool trousers: BB Loro Piana
Argyle socks: BB
Burgandy loafers: Sebago


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Gamma - Very polished. I like it.

Fiscal - Thanks!

P.Hudson - Great 3 piece!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again for all your kind comments.

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button-down shirt, Tie Bar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, L.L. Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes....


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Gamma - Very polished. I like it.
> 
> Fiscal - Thanks!
> 
> P.Hudson - Great 3 piece!


OCBD, you look kind of dejected in this photo, I kind of want to pat you on the back and tell you it's going to be okay lol.

fantastic as always, but I love that tie


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your kind remarks about my rig.

At the client meeting, I immediately got remarks along the lines of, "Boy, you're really dressed up today." I replied, "that's how I roll."


----------



## Ivygrad71

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind remarks about my rig.
> 
> At the client meeting, I immediately got remarks along the lines of, "Boy, you're really dressed up today." I replied, "that's how I roll."


Great response! Love it!


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind remarks about my rig.
> 
> At the client meeting, I immediately got remarks along the lines of, "Boy, you're really dressed up today." I replied, "that's how I roll."


When I started with my company I used to get that a lot, now if I wear a polo and chinos they ask if I'm feeling alright lol


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Client meeting day....
> 
> Blazer: BB 3/2 Madison fit
> Shirt: Burberrys of London
> Tie: Briar, made in England
> Linen pocket square: J Crew
> Belt: Brighton
> Wool trousers: BB Loro Piana
> Argyle socks: BB
> Burgandy loafers: Sebago


The tie is a perfect color/pattern match for this shirt. Classic spring/summer wear. I'm sure your attire brought on the 80 degree temperatures that we enjoyed, yesterday!


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Client meeting day....
> 
> Blazer: BB 3/2 Madison fit
> Shirt: Burberrys of London
> Tie: Briar, made in England
> Linen pocket square: J Crew
> Belt: Brighton
> Wool trousers: BB Loro Piana
> Argyle socks: BB
> Burgandy loafers: Sebago


Very nice, I really like the tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> Thanks again for all your kind comments.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and ecru button-down shirt, Tie Bar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Lyle & Scott Fairisle sweater vest, L.L. Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes....


Very well done Roycru, I like the sweater with the tweed.


----------



## Odradek

Not sure if really trad, but anyway, this outfit doesn't really work for me.
Too many colours perhaps.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> OCBD, you look kind of dejected in this photo, I kind of want to pat you on the back and tell you it's going to be okay lol.
> 
> fantastic as always, but I love that tie


HAHA, thanks OF. There was too much sun to look up, but I appreciate the concern.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Odradek- I think the issue might lie with the trousers. I like the top half a lot, but it seems to me that trousers of a deeper hue (chocolate?) would service the outfit better. This said, there's nothing terrible about your rig.

OCBD-Classic. I envy your collar rolls. If I may ask, how many navy blazers are in your rotations?


----------



## stcolumba

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Bow tie Friday! Shirt, tie, socks: Brooks Bros Trousers: J Crew Bowery classic Shoes: AE Fenway


----------



## universitystripe

Gamma: Very well done. The color choices are perfect and do remind one so much of Spring.

St. Columba: I love the pale blue OCBD with that madras bow tie! I thought I was done purchasing bow ties until I saw this, but I should have known better...


----------



## stcolumba

universitystripe said:


> Gamma: Very well done. The color choices are perfect and do remind one so much of Spring.
> 
> St. Columba: I love the pale blue OCBD with that madras bow tie! I thought I was done purchasing bow ties until I saw this, but I should have known better...


One can never have enough bow ties!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks again, everyone, for your kind comments.

StC, that bow tie is awesome. And I feel better about my JCrew khakis, knowing that there is at least one pair in your wardrobe.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks again, everyone, for your kind comments.
> 
> StC, that bow tie is awesome. And I feel better about my JCrew khakis, knowing that there is at least one pair in your wardrobe.


 In a well-written men's sartorial blog, "From Squalor to Baller", there was a convincing testimonial about the Bowery pant. They were on sale, so, online, I took the plunge. They are a wonderful summer pant--trim, but not tight, and comfortable. I am pleased with them.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Oh, I would never step foot into a JCrew store--especially the store in OUR mall! In a well-written men's sartorial blog, "From Squalor to Baller", there was a convincing testimonial about the Bowery pant. They were on sale, so, online, I took the plunge. They are a wonderful summer pant--trim, but not tight, and comfortable. I am pleased with them.


I have a Bowery pair as well. I'll have to check out the blog you referenced.


----------



## universitystripe

I cannot bring myself to pay more than $100 for khakis, so I tend to purchase J. Crew's Essential Chino in their classic fit. The Bowery is $10 more and offers 1/4 inch less opening at the leg. 

I'm satisfied, but I am curious if the Bowery offers something more that I am not seeing.


----------



## Jovan

universitystripe said:


> I cannot bring myself to pay more than $100 for khakis, so I tend to purchase J. Crew's Essential Chino in their classic fit. The Bowery is $10 more and offers 1/4 inch less opening at the leg.
> 
> I'm satisfied, but I am curious if the Bowery offers something more that I am not seeing.


Try Jack Donnelly for under $100 khakis.


----------



## stcolumba

I have edited my original post about the J Crew brick and mortar store. What I wrote was snooty and wrong. There's nothing wrong with shopping in any store that provides the goods you need. My apologies.


----------



## stcolumba

universitystripe said:


> I cannot bring myself to pay more than $100 for khakis, so I tend to purchase J. Crew's Essential Chino in their classic fit. The Bowery is $10 more and offers 1/4 inch less opening at the leg.
> 
> I'm satisfied, but I am curious if the Bowery offers something more that I am not seeing.


Golly, I am not sure what the differences are. With the sale discount, the cotton twill cost $56.


----------



## universitystripe

stcolumba said:


> Golly, I am not sure what the differences are. With the sale discount, the cotton twill cost $56.


Thanks, St. Columba. I really wasn't sure if there was some defining feature I had missed while browsing one of the many men's blogs I frequent.

As for J. Crew, pants are all I buy there now. However, I give it credit for introducing me to OCBD's and weaning me off cargo shorts. We all start somewhere. :icon_study:


----------



## Yodan731

I've never posted here in WAYWT before, but I got some disparaging comments on this combination at work today and thought I would go out in search of your opinions. The office environment is business casual, but ties are required. I've worked there three years.

I wore the below Corbin jacket (purchased on the exchange), Brooks Brothers tie, Mercer shirt, and unseen mid-grey (almost charcoal) worsted trousers and black Alden medallion captoe brogues.

The office consensus (5 women in the conversation, no men) was that the jacket and tie combination was "too busy". Rarely does anyone comment on my clothes, positively or negatively, with the exception of my male boss, who sends an occasional compliment my way.

What do you think?

I'll try to do better on the image next time. I've never posted an image here before.


----------



## wacolo

Looks good! Let the haters hate. But if I may....


----------



## blue suede shoes

I'm no expert, but I like it. It would be too busy if you were wearing a striped or checked shirt.


----------



## Yodan731

Well done on the image rotation and enlargement! I'll have to work on my selfie taking skills.


----------



## Piqué

I'm not so hot on the tie itself, but the ensemble together works OK. In general, I've found that there are no worse people on earth for understanding men's dress clothes or dressing men in them than women. Their opinions on the matter, exclusive of perhaps a wife/girlfriend, should be primarily disregarded.


----------



## ytc

Piqué said:


> In general, I've found that there are no worse people on earth for understanding men's dress clothes or dressing men in them than women. Their opinions on the matter, exclusive of perhaps a wife/girlfriend, should be primarily disregarded.


This is true. If you listen to the average lady, then 90% of the time you will end up in a Faded Glory shirt a size too large, pleated black pants, corrected grain shoes and a hideous polyester tie that matches her outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> I have edited my original post about the J Crew brick and mortar store. What I wrote was snooty and wrong. There's nothing wrong with shopping in any store that provides the goods you need. My apologies.


You are a gentleman for saying this. Most of us (certainly me) post some things too quickly without reflecting on them - I will take this as a lesson in how to handle it the next time I do so.

As to J.Crew, I love their chinos / pants as I think they offer great value (I always wait for the almost-once-a-month sale) and nice classic style with fits that work for me. Because they are a mass-market store, they definitely shift styles and sizes around too much for my taste, but still, they offer great value in most of their products which, in most cases, are updated traditional styles. Without intent, I find that my wardrobe has drifted to at-least 50% J.Crew over the last several years. Some days I chuckle as I have an all J.Crew day (pants, shirt, sport coat, socks, belt, shoes and boxers - not often, but it has happened).

And in NYC, they have a couple of stores called "Liquor Stores" (I don't know why) which showcase their higher-end men's goods. They are really fun to walk around as it is nice to touch and feel the closes before buying (and this is coming from a 90-of-the-time internet shopper).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Anthony Charton said:


> OCBD-Classic. I envy your collar rolls. If I may ask, how many navy blazers are in your rotations?


Thanks Anthony! I currently have three blazers in rotation. A worsted wool, a hopsack, and a poplin blazer (featured above as it was 85 degrees!). I think that I need two more. One in doeskin and one in tropical wool. I also am fiending for a three patch and two flap blazer.

J.Crew talk - I wear a lot of their classic fit essential chinos. In fact, I have some sitting in a box in my room to try on. I hope the fit is similar to the ones I have now. I also tried the Bowery pant and did not like the rise as it was shorter than my chinos and the material would not drape well. I was disappointed as the grey heathered twill look pretty darn good almost wool like. I looked like STC does in his I would have been ecstatic.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> ... I looked like STC does in his I would have been ecstatic.


If I looked like STC does in any of his clothes I'd be ecstatic


----------



## universitystripe

oxford cloth button down said:


> J.Crew talk - I wear a lot of their classic fit essential chinos. In fact, I have some sitting in a box in my room to try on. I hope the fit is similar to the ones I have now. I also tried the Bowery pant and did not like the rise as it was shorter than my chinos and the material would not drape well. I was disappointed as the grey heathered twill look pretty darn good almost wool like. I looked like STC does in his I would have been ecstatic.


Please share your thoughts when you do get around to wearing them, OCBD. It was your blog that turned me on to their Classic Fit in the first place, but I don't know if they have changed since your initial post.


----------



## wacolo

@mjo I think the pink elephant tie was unlabelled, but could very well have been press. When he got ready to go off to school he came and picked through my ebay/exchange stock and got some gems.

Gant Blazer (I really was showing a bit of cuff :redface
Gitman Shirt
Duck Head Khakis (thrifted dead stock)
Walkover Bucks

OF, fantastic knot! May I assume the coat is a current model?


----------



## Fading Fast

Wacolo: nice classic look. With the re-launching of the Duck Head brand, you'll be able to compare your old Duck Head's to the new ones - should be interesting.


----------



## P Hudson

Yodan731 said:


> The office consensus (5 women in the conversation, no men) was that the jacket and tie combination was "too busy". Rarely does anyone comment on my clothes, positively or negatively, with the exception of my male boss, who sends an occasional compliment my way.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> I'll try to do better on the image next time. I've never posted an image here before.
> 
> View attachment 11289


My opinion differs from the others here. First, I would say the parts of the outfit are better than the sum. I like plaid jackets and striped ties, but for some reason that combination doesn't work for me. It isn't bad, but imo it isn't good either. Without wanting to suggest that this is a rule, I wonder if it would work better if the dominant tie colour echoed a colour in the jacket. The blue isn't working off anything in your case.

Second, I'm going to disagree with others here about the opinion of women. My female friends don't know anything about trad, but they often have a good eye for what combines well, and if they comment about that sort of thing I would listen. I almost never hear negative things--because they tend to appreciate the fact that someone is trying if the environment is generally slovenly--so if I heard a critical comment I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Not the greatest shirt- cuffs a little on the narrow side. The tie has tiny white polka dots, even though in the last shot it looks like a woven silk number.


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ This is a great exemplum of where trousers -especially lightweight, warm-weather trousers- should break, IMHO. That's a lot of orange, but I like the jumper.


----------



## Yodan731

Thanks for the reply. In regards to the dominant tie color echoing a color in the jacket. The jacket has red and blue stripes, barely visible in the photo, that exactly match the blue and red in the tie. That is why I picked the tie. Perhaps I'd have been better off with a plain navy repp tie?



P Hudson said:


> My opinion differs from the others here. First, I would say the parts of the outfit are better than the sum. I like plaid jackets and striped ties, but for some reason that combination doesn't work for me. It isn't bad, but imo it isn't good either. Without wanting to suggest that this is a rule, I wonder if it would work better if the dominant tie colour echoed a colour in the jacket. The blue isn't working off anything in your case.
> 
> Second, I'm going to disagree with others here about the opinion of women. My female friends don't know anything about trad, but they often have a good eye for what combines well, and if they comment about that sort of thing I would listen. I almost never hear negative things--because they tend to appreciate the fact that someone is trying if the environment is generally slovenly--so if I heard a critical comment I wouldn't dismiss it out of hand.


----------



## universitystripe

Argyll, I will echo that it is indeed a lot of orange. Perfect perhaps if you are at your alma mater's athletic match. I'm not so sure otherwise.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


I like the shirt. Is that hole a par 3?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today's mothers day look. Breaking in new boat shoes and an oxford cloth bow tie.


----------



## Topsider

^ I like. Very much.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland




----------



## orange fury

Wacolo: thanks! The tie is a 100% cotton Tommy Hilfiger, the jacket is a recently sold out Lands End model (hopefully not discontinued, it's a wonderfully comfortable jacket in warm weather)

Popinjay: good to see you posting stuff in here again!



Piqué said:


> I'm not so hot on the tie itself, but the ensemble together works OK. In general, I've found that there are no worse people on earth for understanding men's dress clothes or dressing men in them than women. Their opinions on the matter, exclusive of perhaps a wife/girlfriend, should be primarily disregarded.


lol my wife is actually very quick to brag to people that she doesn't dress me/I dress myself. Occasionally she'll give me an opinion on a detail like a tie or belt, but she learned a while back that I knew what I was doing in terms of clothing



Argyll N. Sutherland said:


>


i love cricket vests (obviously) and my alma mater's colors are orange and white with navy as an accent, so I love this personally. I may or may not have a BB cricket vest on its way to me right now...



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Next time I wear a plaid button down (short or long sleeve) untucked with shorts, and if/when I receive comments about how it should be tucked in, I'm referencing this picture and responding with "if OCBD can do it, then it's good enough for me" lol

i do really like that shirt though


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Anybody know why the image sharing option via Photobucket is showing errors when links are posted? I have posted my last bunch using the video option, which inexplicably seems to work fine for stuff.
[img][IMG]https://i1332.photobucket.com/albums/w620/ArgyllNSutherland/D0C4087F-C668-40DF-AD34-615E1F3D2D60_zpsgqt2wmdk.jpg


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gamma - Thanks. I am actually at my mom's house and we are hitting plastic balls in the yard.

OF - You can always get away with the un-tuck while playing sports. However, I often do the un-tuck in lieu of denim trousers in very casual surroundings, but I am slowly moving away from that.

Popinjay - What type of belt is that? I like it. It looks nice with chinos.


----------



## williamson

Re Argyll N. Sutherland, post 36558:

Though I'm not, on the whole, a fan of bowties, this is an excellent look! A basically neutral background with splashes of colour always looks good.


----------



## sskim3

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma - Thanks. I am actually at my mom's house and we are hitting plastic balls in the yard.
> 
> OF - You can always get away with the un-tuck while playing sports. However, I often do the un-tuck in lieu of denim trousers in very casual surroundings, but I am slowly moving away from that.
> 
> Popinjay - What type of belt is that? I like it. It looks nice with chinos.


Great look! Now I feel like we should do a WAYW Golf Thread.  I do hope that ball went straight and not sliced


----------



## orange fury

So glad the tweed is officially fully put away for the summer:


----------



## Piqué

orange fury, love it!


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: love the action shot. I know I've said before that one of your best skills is that you look natural in your clothes - this is a great example.

Popinjay: I've gone back a few times to look at your outfit - kudos, the shirt and bow tie really pop and take the rig up an entire level. You wear your clothes with confidence (and I love that you found an Oxford cloth bow tie).

OF: That jackets fit is great and the entire outfit just flows together. It's casual, not-too-pressed, which gives it a comfortable look. 

Argyll and Sutherland: Both outfits are great (love the cricket sweater in the first one and the bow tie-sweater-jacket combo looks fantastic together in the second one), but with it being 80 degrees today in NYC, I'm sweating just looking at all those layers of wool on you.


----------



## thegovteach

ThePopinjay said:


> Today's mothers day look. Breaking in new boat shoes and an oxford cloth bow tie.


Man, I love this look.....I may try and steal it....


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks everyone, tied my first bow tie last monday, so I'm still getting the hang of it. Glad to know it looks okay!


----------



## Jovan

Might have to try a few bow ties at work.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma - OF - You can always get away with the un-tuck while playing sports. However, I often do the un-tuck in lieu of denim trousers in very casual surroundings, but I am slowly moving away from that.


If I every say "denim trousers" (if referring to jeans), please punch me.

If I actually wear _real_ denim trousers (NOT referring to jeans), please also punch me.

Just sayin.....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FLCracka said:


> If I every say "denim trousers" (if referring to jeans), please punch me.
> 
> If I actually wear _real_ denim trousers (NOT referring to jeans), please also punch me.
> 
> Just sayin.....


It was an attempt at humor. It obviously failed. I often forget that humor is hard to read and that I am a poor writer.


----------



## FLMike

As I re-read it, I now see what you were doing. Sorry, I'm a little dense sometimes. But happy, nonetheless, that jeans are still jeans here!


----------



## Trad-ish

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Anybody know why the image sharing option via Photobucket is showing errors when links are posted? I have posted my last bunch using the video option, which inexplicably seems to work fine for stuff.
> [img]


Hey, Argyll, nice watch band. I haven't seen a green/pink one like that. Can you share your source?


----------



## Spin Evans

oxford cloth button down said:


> It was an attempt at humor. It obviously failed. I often forget that humor is hard to read and that I am a poor writer.


Nah, it read just fine, and I got the joke. 

I suspect FLCracka is likely being humorous as well.


----------



## stcolumba

Accidentally, I opened this page. I had forgotten about forum member, "Per". He certainly sports some great Trad looks. I thought that this is worth a repost.



Per said:


> The last months I been on TV a couple of times (Swedish TV, I'm a pollster), wearing somewhat "tradish" clothing.
> 
> BB#3 repp tie, BB OCBD and a navy unstructured Corneliani suit 2/3 roll. Here's a to the interview.
> 
> Corneliani flannel suit 2/3 roll, BB#3 repp tie and BB OCBD
> 
> O'Connell's sack blazer, BB OCBD and RL bowtie.


----------



## L-feld

Left the office a little early to run some errands, but first, I needed to change. Too hot to wear anything else.

More shorts from SSEW. I don't know why anybody would buy them anywhere else. $60 gets you shorts with any fabric you want, any inseam you want, either slim or relaxed fit, plus traditional trouser construction woth an alterable crotch and two piece waistband.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## CM Wolff

Trad-ish said:


> Hey, Argyll, nice watch band. I haven't seen a green/pink one like that. Can you share your source?


I'm not Argyll but in case he doesn't see your question, I believe it is this Brooks band....pick the green/pink selection. (I'm a watchband obsessive and am good with sourcing...) 

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Stri...dwvar_600F_Color=GNVR&contentpos=30&cgid=0232


----------



## Odradek

Bought in March but just back from the alterations tailor where I had the sleeves shortened.
Brooks Brothers.


----------



## gamma68

Odradek said:


> Bought in March but just back from the alterations tailor where I had the sleeves shortened.
> Brooks Brothers.


I like the tattersall shirt, and I like the jacket, but not necessarily together. I'm not sure there is enough difference between the two checks. That said, I think the jacket fits you nicely!


----------



## L-feld

Odradek said:


> Bought in March but just back from the alterations tailor where I had the sleeves shortened.
> Brooks Brothers.


Great jacket. What model is that? The shoulders look really nice.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> I like the tattersall shirt, and I like the jacket, but not necessarily together. I'm not sure there is enough difference between the two checks. That said, I think the jacket fits you nicely!


A plain white shirt was the plan, but unfortunately all in the wash today. I know what you mean about too many competing checks.


L-feld said:


> Great jacket. What model is that? The shoulders look really nice.


It's a Milano, and unlined.
Got it from the Bicester BB outlet for a quarter it's original price.
I usually wear a 40S, but this is a 42R, the Milano sizing being a bit on the small side.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This is demi-trad, right? IDK. I actually think the craziness of it is almost trad-compatible, and the blazer and shoes are certainly "correct."


----------



## Jovan

You know, while I'm all for going against the groupthink a bit here and there... I can't say the shirt pattern is anything I'd wear outside the beach. However, the button-down collar, buttoned flap pocket, and rarely-seen double track stitching are certainly trad!


----------



## Spin Evans

I actually kind of love that outfit, but I would like it more without the blazer. The white five-pockets, the hat, and the bit loafers all go as well as anything could with that crazy shirt. Thrift find?


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is demi-trad, right? IDK. I actually think the craziness of it is almost trad-compatible, and the blazer and shoes are certainly "correct."


Bold! I'm hoping for an opportunity to wear my new Hawaiian shirts in the near future.


----------



## Topsider

Spin Evans said:


> I actually kind of love that outfit, but I would like it more without the blazer.


Ditto. Reyn Spooner...?


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> More shorts from SSEW. I don't know why anybody would buy them anywhere else. $60 gets you shorts with any fabric you want, any inseam you want, either slim or relaxed fit, plus traditional trouser construction woth an alterable crotch and two piece waistband.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Shorts are cool and all, but tell us about the belt! I could use another mint julep belt.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is demi-trad, right? IDK. I actually think the craziness of it is almost trad-compatible, and the blazer and shoes are certainly "correct."


I like this a lot, probably more with the blazer than without it.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Shorts are cool and all, but tell us about the belt! I could use another mint julep belt.


Our good friend Randy, of course. https://www.bowties.com/index.cfm/p/products/id/125895.htm

He also makes a bow tie, which I clearly couldn't resist, and will be wearing to Preakness.


----------



## drlivingston

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is demi-trad, right? IDK. I actually think the craziness of it is almost trad-compatible, and the blazer and shoes are certainly "correct."


Loving it!! :thumbs-up:


----------



## leisureclass

I like this page all around. I also really appreciate how the warm weather brings out people's daring side, I think it works well YRR.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan said:


> You know, while I'm all for going against the groupthink a bit here and there... I can't say the shirt pattern is anything I'd wear outside the beach. However, the button-down collar, buttoned flap pocket, and rarely-seen double track stitching are certainly trad!


Thanks. Substitute "beach" for "rodeo" and you have the shirt's original use. It has a second flap pocket, too, which makes it a little less cool, but two-button cuffs and a western yoke, which I kinda like. Having a BD collar and regular buttons make it a lot more wearable.



L-feld said:


> Bold! I'm hoping for an opportunity to wear my new Hawaiian shirts in the near future.





Topsider said:


> Ditto. Reyn Spooner...?





Reuben said:


> I like this a lot, probably more with the blazer than without it.





drlivingston said:


> Loving it!! :thumbs-up:





leisureclass said:


> I like this page all around. I also really appreciate how the warm weather brings out people's daring side, I think it works well YRR.


Thanks, everyone (and Spin, who I left out). This particular shirt is, indeed, thrifted, from a brand called something like "The San Antonio Collection."

If this shirt fit a bit better through the body, I'd gladly wear it without the jacket. I'm leaning towards crazy shirt/sockless loafers/light trousers or jeans as my sort of default for this summer.

Also, Per has a new blog that I hadn't seen:

https://manligheter.se/


----------



## MZWilson

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Played it pretty safe today, I think.

Jacket: Thrifted Straford
Shirt and tie: BB
Pants: dockers 
Shoes:AE


----------



## GenuineWeejun

stcolumba said:


> Accidentally, I opened this page. I had forgotten about forum member, "Per". He certainly sports some great Trad looks. I thought that this is worth a repost.


He recently started a new blog, Manligheter in New York. Here's a link: https://manligheter.se/


----------



## Reuben

Today:




























Navy Oxxford jacket in a wool fresco
PRL pink gingham pinpoint BD
Navy and white cotton ribbon
Peter Millar chinos in stone
Church's chukkas in ranch oxhide.


----------



## Takai

Monday's outfit
 


Suit- Vintage BB Wash n Wear Poplin
Shirt- BB Lux
Shoes- Florshiem Shell Loafers
Tie- Moshchino
Hat-BB
Braces- No name silk

Today/First Half of today Pre-Soak
 




Jacket- BB
Pants- Burberry
Shirt- T Pink
Tie- Zegna
Watch- Bulova
Links- Swank
Socks- Etro
Shoes- Florshiem


----------



## orange fury

Fantastic bulova Takai!

with all the hats on this page, I may pull my panama out shortly here. Reuben, what is the brim length on yours?


----------



## Reuben

Just shy of 3". I went with a $30 cheapo off of ebay to decide how much I'd wear it and whether a nicer one was worth investing in. I should have that figured out by the time this one wears out.


----------



## Roycru

Standing next to the 1928 Ahrens-Fox fire engine that was at the local historical preservation group's cocktail party and showing that I read the article in the Wall Street Journal about "matchy-matchy" colors.

Brooks Brothers silk jacket and ecru button down shirt, Briar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes........


----------



## ThePopinjay

Rainy day today.


----------



## stcolumba

A rainy, cold, wretched day. 
Barbour, Orvis, BB, JCrew, AE

Going to the garden store to get some mulch.


----------



## orange fury

In direct contrast, we're having a sunny, cool, gorgeous morning:



RL OCBD 
BB cricket vest
Calvin Klein linen pants
Hamilton Baxter

im wearing the vest because it was 52*F this morning, but really I didn't need an excuse lol.


----------



## ytc

ThePopinjay said:


> Rainy day today.


May I ask where you got that excellent jacket?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks ytc, it's a goodwill find from a few years back. An older Izod harrington that's a little beat up and faded. So it's basically perfect.



Surprisingly okay new JCPenney shirt and a new watch strap.


----------



## orange fury

That collar roll is on a JCP shirt?? If you get a chance later on, could you measure the points?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Can do, Orage Fury, I'll try to later this evening. I'd seen a few wearing them on tumblr so I headed out to our local JCPenney, they had a few of nice looking oxfords but they're all "wrinkle free". College has made me realize I have a place in my wardrobe for 2 or 3 non-iron shirts.
https://www.jcpenney.com/dress-shir...0420008&&colorizedImg=DP0306201418252511C.tif
Thinking of picking up the "blooming blue" variant as well.


----------



## Jovan

Popinjay, you always manage to make these combinations look "cool". But, pardon me for saying so, get rid of that toothpick habit! It may only take watching this episode of _House_. :biggrin:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Needle_in_a_Haystack_(House)

A couple from the last few days...

Black Lapel suit
Croft & Barrow shirt
Vintage Oscar de la Renta tie
Kent Wang pocket square (light blue, but not easy to tell)
Brooks Brothers braces
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds shoes





Forgive the "robopose"...

Vintage Jos. A. Bank suit
Ledbury shirt and socks
Vintage Robert Talbott tie
Kent Wang pocket square (now in the boring white I'm known for)
Van Heusen belt
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## loarbmhs

Suit seems to fit you very nicely, with two small quibbles: 

1. I'd shorten the jacket sleeves to show 1/4" of cuff.

2. I'd lengthen the pants to cover your socks--the pants look way to short, like they've shrunk, or you've grown out of them.


----------



## orange fury

loarbmhs said:


> Suit seems to fit you very nicely, with two small quibbles:
> 
> 1. I'd shorten the jacket sleeves to show 1/4" of cuff.
> 
> 2. I'd lengthen the pants to cover your socks--the pants look way to short, like they've shrunk, or you've grown out of them.


i think he's pulling the legs up to show the socks.

internet fistbump on the cuffs! What is that, like 2"?


----------



## gamma68

Tonight's rig for a fundraising event. Apologies for the poor lighting. 





Double-breasted blazer: Barrister for Wolf Brothers of Tampa, Fla.
Shirt: BB (light pink)
Slubby silk bow tie: J. Press
Burgundy leather belt: Brighton
Gray Loro Piana light wool trousers: BB
Argyle socks: BB
Burgandy loafers: Sebago


----------



## Jovan

loarbmhs said:


> Suit seems to fit you very nicely, with two small quibbles:
> 
> 1. I'd shorten the jacket sleeves to show 1/4" of cuff.
> 
> 2. I'd lengthen the pants to cover your socks--the pants look way to short, like they've shrunk, or you've grown out of them.


Wrong on both counts, I'm afraid.  Look at the first picture carefully and you'll see everything is in order.



orange fury said:


> i think he's pulling the legs up to show the socks.
> 
> internet fistbump on the cuffs! What is that, like 2"?


Thanks, they're 1.75". I may be going for 2" with my next custom suit though...


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Tonight's rig for a fundraising event. Apologies for the poor lighting.
> 
> Double-breasted blazer: Barrister for Wolf Brothers of Tampa, Fla.
> Shirt: BB (light pink)
> Slubby silk bow tie: J. Press
> Burgundy leather belt: Brighton
> Gray Loro Piana light wool trousers: BB
> Argyle socks: BB
> Burgandy loafers: Sebago


Dandy tie!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and a hearty handsomely done regarding the entire rig! Gamma68, you wear a DB jacket very well...and certainly better than me.


----------



## gamma68

Many thanks, gents. I love that DB blazer. Vintage, off eBay, excellent condition, with no tailoring necessary. I've really honed in on my measurements and know what works best for me. It helps facilitate scouring through eBay listings.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Gamma - Nice look up there.

Jovan - I really like tie #2.


----------



## Spin Evans

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Gamma - Nice look up there.
> 
> Jovan - I really like tie #2.


Glad to see the full Ivy again. How big are those cuffs?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Spin! The cuffs are just a touch over 1.5 maybe 1.65?


----------



## Himself

Old Nordstrom Norsport polo, the best ones ever, once black, now a dark greenish gray; 

Shorts made from cut-down Bills khakis, stone color;

Brown woven belt, leather and cord, from Trafalgar, also old;

Dark brown Topsiders, grungy, soles falling apart


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yesterday


----------



## ytc

Yet another fantastic look from ThePopinjay.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Gamma - Nice look up there.
> 
> Jovan - I really like tie #2.


Thank you, though it's just a standard stripe that everyone copies from what I can gather. I own another, similar tie from Polo with a more blue ground that's slightly narrower.

Consistent quality in your looks as always.



ThePopinjay said:


> Yesterday


Like this a lot. I have no excuse to not own more bow ties now.


----------



## Z.J.P

ThePopinjay: Shoulder looks really good and the line from the jacket down through the trousers is nice. This is a great example of how a TNSIL silhouette should look.


----------



## Fading Fast

Z.J.P said:


> ThePopinjay: Shoulder looks really good and the line from the jacket down through the trousers is nice. This is a great example of how a TNSIL silhouette should look.


+1, the jacket has all the right features of a TNSIL and the fit on Popinjay is perfect - another example of how the right fit elevates the entire effect.


----------



## stcolumba

5th Sunday of Easter morning.
Brooks Bros shirt (must iron OCBD) and tie


----------



## L-feld

Yesterday




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Z.J.P

L-feld said:


> Yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice. You crush 98% of the silliness you see at the races.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing special.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Brothers tie
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## Reuben

Unseasonable cold snap left me glad I hadn't packet the tweed up quite yet, one last chance to break out one of my favorite suits.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben, very well done. Every detail hits the right note. The suspenders and cufflinks play perfectly off the suit as do those shoes. And the bow tie just pops. Everything looks natural together.


----------



## Piqué

Reuben, that suit is gorgeous. Love the bow tie too.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks gents, as I said before it's one of my favorites. Southwick for Arthur A. Adler, it's a curious Anglo-American hybrid. Dual vents, ticket pocket, little bit of waist suppression, but also flat-front pants with 2" cuffs and fantastic shoulders. Good rise too, right at navel height. The shirt's from Ben Silver, the bow tie's from Panta, the shoes are bison leather from Church's and the braces are, of course, trafalgar.


----------



## Z.J.P

Reuben said:


> Thanks gents, as I said before it's one of my favorites. Southwick for Arthur A. Adler, it's a curious Anglo-American hybrid. Dual vents, ticket pocket, little bit of waist suppression, but also flat-front pants with 2" cuffs and fantastic shoulders. Good rise too, right at navel height. The shirt's from Ben Silver, the bow tie's from Panta, and the braces are, of course, trafalgar.


Looks fantastic.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks everyone for the kind words!

Orange Fury, finally got around to measuring the collar points for you, sorry for the delay. They measure just a tad under 3.25 inches. The collar is definitely a tad stiff, though an attractive collar regardless. Reminds me of the look of J. Press collars a little. I actually liked it enough to go back and buy two more in blazer stripe, I always have trouble finding shirts in this particular stripe and the pink is especially nice. At 15 bucks, I think it was a sound investment.


----------



## orange fury

Man, I have to go to JCP in a couple days anyways, I may have to pick up a few at that price. What brand are they (stafford/St. John's bay/izod etc)?


----------



## Jovan

I think Stafford has been taken over by some more traditional-minded people as of late. The Harris Tweed, OCBDs with an actual collar roll, repp bow ties...


----------



## ThePopinjay

Stafford, the label says "wrinkle free oxford" or something like that. They have a couple different fits, like regular and fitted or something. I find the regular to be slightly fitted anyways but that's just me.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> I think Stafford has been taken over by some more traditional-minded people as of late. The Harris Tweed, OCBDs with an actual collar roll, repp bow ties...


+1, as much as I never thought I'd say it, I'm really becoming a fan of some of their offerings. I tried on one of their basic navy blazers a couple days ago, and yeah, it's darted and 2 buttons, but it fit me about as close to perfect as I can get (it fit the same as my cotton/linen stafford sport coat, actually). If the DB blazer I picked up from Lands End a couple days ago doesn't work out, one of these may be in my near future...


----------



## L-feld

ThePopinjay said:


> Stafford, the label says "wrinkle free oxford" or something like that. They have a couple different fits, like regular and fitted or something. I find the regular to be slightly fitted anyways but that's just me.


Out of curiousity, are they "wrinkle-free" by virtue of having some polyester in the mix, or are they treated cotton?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Out of curiousity, are they "wrinkle-free" by virtue of having some polyester in the mix, or are they treated cotton?


I _think_ both -- I have a Stafford pinpoint that I wore... uh, Friday night through Sunday morning... and which looked an awful lot more presentable than I did at the end of it.

Anyway, it's a 60-40 blend, but I could swear I saw some that were treated cotton.

It looks like most of the staple ones are cotton-poly, which I'd prefer. I might just pick up a few more...


----------



## orange fury

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I _think_ both -- I have a Stafford pinpoint that I wore... uh, Friday night through Sunday morning... and which looked an awful lot more presentable than I did at the end of it.


*internet fistbump*


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> +1, as much as I never thought I'd say it, I'm really becoming a fan of some of their offerings. I tried on one of their basic navy blazers a couple days ago, and yeah, it's darted and 2 buttons, but it fit me about as close to perfect as I can get (it fit the same as my cotton/linen stafford sport coat, actually). If the DB blazer I picked up from Lands End a couple days ago doesn't work out, one of these may be in my near future...


My first suit was from Stafford back in 2005. It's nothing special and is now in the closet of a friend (because I soon enough became a 40L rather than 38R... the joys of being 18 and not fully grown yet). But for the price, it fit pretty well and looked presentable enough. I only wish I'd gotten charcoal instead of black.


----------



## wacolo

I picked up this Stafford jacket over the weekend for $35 off of the clearance rack. It will be perfectly serviceable once I have the sleeves adjusted. 100% Wool and the cut and shoulders are better on me than the JAB, HSM and other mall pieces I have tried. I also grabbed one of the Stafford oxford ginghams for $11.50. It is no Mercer but once it softens a bit I am sure I will be very happy with it.




P.S. My pants blend with the wall so well it almost looks like I am floating :confused2:


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. A big thank you to my friend STColumba.


----------



## Reuben

Who's that sweater by, OCBD? I've got a Langrock that looks just like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Betrayed one of the guidelines I live by... no OCBDs with city suits. But somehow it just felt right.

Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Brooks Brothers tie
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Kent Wang linen square
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave

https://imageshack.com/i/n7adzrj


----------



## vinyllover

orange fury said:


> +1, as much as I never thought I'd say it, I'm really becoming a fan of some of their offerings. I tried on one of their basic navy blazers a couple days ago, and yeah, it's darted and 2 buttons, but it fit me about as close to perfect as I can get (it fit the same as my cotton/linen stafford sport coat, actually).


I tried one of their recent hopsack blazers, and I was as impressed as you were. There was actually little to no shoulder padding, very unstructured. Fit great off the rack. I would've bought it if I didn't already have a lifetime supply of navy blazers.


----------



## Z.J.P

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. A big thank you to my friend STColumba.


Makes me miss the colder days already.


----------



## Z.J.P

Jovan said:


> Betrayed one of the guidelines I live by... no OCBDs with city suits. But somehow it just felt right.
> 
> Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Kent Wang linen square
> Ledbury socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7adzrj


Looks right, too.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> My first suit was from Stafford back in 2005. It's nothing special and is now in the closet of a friend (because I soon enough became a 40L rather than 38R... the joys of being 18 and not fully grown yet). But for the price, it fit pretty well and looked presentable enough. I only wish I'd gotten charcoal instead of black.


I used to work for a car rental company in college and wore stafford dress shirts because they were cheap, my Harris Tweed and linen sportcoats are in a whole different arena in terms of quality. They've stepped up their game in certain areas IMHO.



wacolo said:


> I picked up this Stafford jacket over the weekend for $35 off of the clearance rack. It will be perfectly serviceable once I have the sleeves adjusted. 100% Wool and the cut and shoulders are better on me than the JAB, HSM and other mall pieces I have tried. I also grabbed one of the Stafford oxford ginghams for $11.50. It is no Mercer but once it softens a bit I am sure I will be very happy with it.


Ive tried on that jacket several times and liked the pattern and fit, I just don't see it being a versatile piece in my wardrobe. Looks good on you though!



vinyllover said:


> I tried one of their recent hopsack blazers, and I was as impressed as you were. There was actually little to no shoulder padding, very unstructured. Fit great off the rack. I would've bought it if I didn't already have a lifetime supply of navy blazers.


I've been looking at it for a while and I'm thinking I may get it fairly soon to replace a Lauren Ralph Lauren blazer that hasn't fit me in a while. I like my Stafford linen sport coat as my "blue blazer", but as controversial as they can be, I miss the gold buttons.


----------



## MaxBuck

wacolo said:


> I picked up this Stafford jacket over the weekend for $35 off of the clearance rack.


Hell of a nice jacket for less than two $Jacksons.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Betrayed one of the guidelines I live by... no OCBDs with city suits. But somehow it just felt right.
> 
> Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Kent Wang linen square
> Ledbury socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/n7adzrj


Jovan, that is one good looking suit. I'd be interested to know how many on this forum live by the same rule, I for one am just the opposite. In my wardrobe of 30+ dress shirts, I have one non-button down.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Doing my best Clay B today.

Jovan - I wish I owned a few city suits, but I I barely live in a city.

Reuben - It is from Spirit of Shetland.


----------



## vinyllover

That is one cool turtle tie. Where'd you get it?


----------



## orange fury

jacket/belt- Stafford
shirt/pants- RL
tie- Brooks


----------



## Orgetorix

From Sunday:
























Panama Bob hat
PRL jacket
Borrelli shirt
BB tie
BB trousers
BB/Peal shoes


----------



## leisureclass

Jovan I really like the BD with the suit. Now how about some longwings to tie it all together??


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Jovan, that is one good looking suit. I'd be interested to know how many on this forum live by the same rule, I for one am just the opposite. In my wardrobe of 30+ dress shirts, I have one non-button down.


Thanks Dean. My issue isn't with the button-down, it's the oxford cloth. Next to most of today's worsted wool suits, it appears a bit too rough and casual. That said, I think why it felt right here is that it harmonizes better with older, coarser worsteds like this one. My rule of thumb is usually pinpoint button-downs with suits instead of oxford.​​


oxford cloth button down said:


> Doing my best Clay B today.
> 
> Jovan - I wish I owned a few city suits, but I I barely live in a city.
> 
> Reuben - It is from Spirit of Shetland.


A shame, as I think you'd look great in a Southwick Cambridge suit. It would go well with the rest of your wardrobe. You never know when you'll need a suit.



leisureclass said:


> Jovan I really like the BD with the suit. Now how about some longwings to tie it all together??


Thanks. The Full Trad, you say?  Again, it's not the BD, but the OC that I usually dislike with city suits.


----------



## stcolumba

Maybe not too "trad"--just plain.


----------



## orange fury

Orgetorix said:


> From Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama Bob hat
> PRL jacket
> Borrelli shirt
> BB tie
> BB trousers
> BB/Peal shoes


i really like this look, my panama has gotten much more wear as it's warmed up recently. I should be getting my DB blazer in the mail on Thursday, if it doesn't fit like this it going back lol


----------



## gamma68

It's nice to see some more DB blazers popping up in this thread. I used to have an aversion to them but really dig mine. I like the fit and the muted buttons, plus it's something "different" that I rarely see in my area.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD - awesome tie and I love the action shots 

stcolumba - perfect, simple, elegant.

Orange Fury - nice, all the details are right, the outfit is harmoniously, casual Trad.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I've discovered since starting to wear bow ties I can get a lot more use out of my shirts that don't have a good collar roll and didn't look good with long ties. So for the first time in a while my Polo oxfords are getting some wear as well as today's cheapo Chaps oxford (which is actually a really pleasant shade of blue).


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> Doing my best Clay B today.
> 
> Jovan - I wish I owned a few city suits, but I I barely live in a city.
> 
> Looking good OCBD. I'm not sure you have to live in a city to own / wear "city suits". I have a few city suits and I live on a lake in Northern Wisconsin where I don't have neighbors during the winter and in summer typically have neighbors only on weekends or the major holidays.


----------



## FiscalDean

Orgetorix said:


> From Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Panama Bob hat
> PRL jacket
> Borrelli shirt
> BB tie
> BB trousers
> BB/Peal shoes


Very dapper, really like the hat.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Thanks Dean. My issue isn't with the button-down, it's the oxford cloth. Next to most of today's worsted wool suits, it appears a bit too rough and casual. That said, I think why it felt right here is that it harmonizes better with older, coarser worsteds like this one. My rule of thumb is usually pinpoint button-downs with suits instead of oxford.
> 
> I have to admit, most of my shirts are either pinpoint or broadcloth with an occasional royal oxford or end on end thrown in for good measure.​​


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Maybe not too "trad"--just plain.


Classic, absolutely perfect.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 regarding FiscalDean's observation...it just can't be done any better than what stcolumbia's rig illustrates!


----------



## orange fury

Pretty warm today, Memorial Day approacheth!







Haspel jacket
RL chinos/ocbd
Belted Cow belt
Southern Tide tie

As an aside, I've stopped ironing my OCBDs, I realized I like the slightly rumpled, less than perfect look. This is kind of a defining moment for me lol.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Pretty warm today, Memorial Day approacheth!
> 
> As an aside, I've stopped ironing my OCBDs, I realized I like the slightly rumpled, less than perfect look. This is kind of a defining moment for me lol.


I think it is all about the degree of pressing / casualness of the rest of the outfit. If you are wearing your OCBD as you seem to - with not-pressed chinos, more casual ties and sport coats, then I think a not-ironed OCBD works great (and yours do in those cases), but if you want to wear and OCBD with crisply pleated dress chinos and a traditional well-pressed navy blazer and tie, I think the OCBD needs to be ironed to match the more pressed and classic look of the rest of the outfit. I hate to admit I'm this aware of this, but I have both pressed and not-pressed OCBDs so that I have the right one for either type of outfit.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> I think it is all about the degree of pressing / casualness of the rest of the outfit. If you are wearing your OCBD as you seem to - with not-pressed chinos, more casual ties and sport coats, then I think a not-ironed OCBD works great (and yours do in those cases), but if you want to wear and OCBD with crisply pleated dress chinos and a traditional well-pressed navy blazer and tie, I think the OCBD needs to be ironed to match the more pressed and classic look of the rest of the outfit. I hate to admit I'm this aware of this, but I have both pressed and not-pressed OCBDs so that I have the right one for either type of outfit.


Agreed, and if I'm going to something more formal, I'll press all my clothes. Honestly though, if I'm going for a "dressier" look, I have twill dress shirts with semi-spread collars and wool pants that I'll reach for. At my office however, 90% of the time I'm wearing chinos and an OCBD like this. It helps that I'm in an office of golf polos and poorly fitting khakis, so I have a lot that I can get away with and still be considered "well dressed" by my coworkers. Heck, I've been wearing grosgrain d-ring belts the past couple days with no comments lol.


----------



## wacolo

Super casual today. 501's, Sebagos, and a bleeding madras which is probably from the 50's.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> I have to admit, most of my shirts are either pinpoint or broadcloth with an occasional royal oxford or end on end thrown in for good measure.


Ah, that works well then. Personally I prefer my button-downs, whether oxford or not, with the points more spread apart as on older shirts. Those especially work well with suits.



Fading Fast said:


> I think it is all about the degree of pressing / casualness of the rest of the outfit. If you are wearing your OCBD as you seem to - with not-pressed chinos, more casual ties and sport coats, then I think a not-ironed OCBD works great (and yours do in those cases), but if you want to wear and OCBD with crisply pleated dress chinos and a traditional well-pressed navy blazer and tie, I think the OCBD needs to be ironed to match the more pressed and classic look of the rest of the outfit. I hate to admit I'm this aware of this, but I have both pressed and not-pressed OCBDs so that I have the right one for either type of outfit.





orange fury said:


> Agreed, and if I'm going to something more formal, I'll press all my clothes. Honestly though, if I'm going for a "dressier" look, I have twill dress shirts with semi-spread collars and wool pants that I'll reach for. At my office however, 90% of the time I'm wearing chinos and an OCBD like this. It helps that I'm in an office of golf polos and poorly fitting khakis, so I have a lot that I can get away with and still be considered "well dressed" by my coworkers. Heck, I've been wearing grosgrain d-ring belts the past couple days with no comments lol.


I send my OCBDs off to the cleaners or just press them myself these days if I wear them for work. I learned quickly, conversely to your experience, that everyone here wears creased trousers and pressed shirts.


----------



## Jovan

Today, giving the suits a bit of a rest. Mixed results. It's a lot easier to dress well with a suit than with a sport coat.

Banana Republic sport coat
Ratio Clothing long roll OCBD
Polo knit tie
Tie bar I can't remember the brand of
Trousers whose brand I dare not say
Lands' End belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Smartwool socks




​


----------



## Pentheos

Pretty nice Jovan.

I've always wondered about pocket squares and name tags. I've never had to wear a name tag full time, but I have at conferences, and when I did I thought it made my jacket look busy. With the button on the left side you have three things going on ...presumably two are required...maybe delete the pocket square?

I realize that normalizes your wardrobe, but maybe better than busying it?

This is not criticism so much as thinking out loud. Other opinions welcome.


----------



## Jovan

I've thought of that before, but decided to do it anyways. Job-required adornments don't factor into my choices in the morning (more often, the night before). Most people probably see it as separate from my clothing anyways. I certainly do when seeing it on others.

FYI, the tie is actually blue, but the lighting made it look black. Similarly, the navy check is barely perceptible on the sport coat.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> It's a lot easier to dress well with a suit than with a sport coat.


That's what makes things fun. It's part of the "sartorial challenge."


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> Today, giving the suits a bit of a rest. Mixed results. It's a lot easier to dress well with a suit than with a sport coat.
> 
> Banana Republic sport coat
> Ratio Clothing long roll OCBD
> Polo knit tie
> Tie bar I can't remember the brand of
> Trousers whose brand I dare not say
> Lands' End belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Smartwool socks
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Nice rig...love the shoes...that tie is perfect for the jacket you are pairing it with, but please, don't tuck it in the waistband of your trousers.


----------



## Jovan

No. If I didn't tuck it in, it would have extended two inches past the top of the waistband.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> No. If I didn't tuck it in, it would have extended two inches past the top of the waistband.


Still much better than tucking it in.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Still much better than tucking it in.


I disagree, if he keeps his jacket buttoned you wouldn't be able to tell that the tie is tucked in, but if the tie was untucked, you would potentially see it under the button of the jacket when he moves


----------



## FLMike

2" below the top of the waistband barely puts it below the belt buckle assuming a standard width dress belt. That might be considered slightly long versus the norm, which I'd much prefer to the unnatural tucking in of a tie. If he's going to keep the jacket buttoned at all times, I guess you're right. You could either tuck it in, or just cut off the bottom third of it with a pair of scissors. Either way.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> 2" below the top of the waistband barely puts it below the belt buckle assuming a standard width dress belt. That might be considered slightly long versus the norm, which I'd much prefer to the unnatural tucking in of a tie. If he's going to keep the jacket buttoned at all times, I guess you're right.* You could either tuck it in, or just cut off the bottom third of it with a pair of scissors.* Either way.


I don't see that going well lol:tongue2:


----------



## Jovan

Sorry man, but I'll continue tucking in my modern knit ties (which are the ones that are a bit long) with or without support from here. I don't really like the look of a tie extending far below the buttoning point of my jacket and covering my belt buckle. This sport coat's fastening is already a bit high as is. I always button my jacket standing up anyways, so I'm pretty sure no one notices.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Sorry man, but I'll continue tucking in my modern knit ties (which are the ones that are a bit long) with or without support from here. I don't really like the look of a tie extending far below the buttoning point of my jacket and covering my belt buckle. This sport coat's fastening is already a bit high as is. I always button my jacket standing up anyways, so I'm pretty sure no one notices.


Just use a Victoria knot (it's a four-in-hand with an extra wrap around). That'll take up the extra length, and it doesn't add much to the bulk of the knot.

https://www.totieatie.com/victoria.asp


----------



## Jovan

Nope.


----------



## Topsider

Jovan said:


> Nope.


Aside from just liking the idea of "keeping it in your pants," why not...?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan, your tone reads a little dismissive of a pretty good solution to your problem. 
I for one will have to try this sometime, I've noticed a lot of my knits from The Knottery tend towards the long side and I think Topsider's suggestion might be just the fix I need. Previously I'd tied the tie so the rear blade was longer but the front ended at the belt buckle and then I'd tuck the rear into my pants. Not ideal, but it worked and no one was the wiser.


----------



## Topsider

Beats the Sid Mashburn option, IMO.


----------



## ThePopinjay

What a strange look. I actually like Sid Mashburn and respect what I think he has done for the menswear community and I think he has a really cool store I'd like to see in person one day, but I will say I'm not a fan of the 'gimmicks'. The unbuckled monks, the too short tie, etc.


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> What a strange look. I actually like Sid Mashburn and respect what I think he has done for the menswear community and I think he has a really cool store I'd like to see in person one day, but I will say I'm not a fan of the 'gimmicks'. The unbuckled monks, the too short tie, etc.


I like Sid, too. I have one of his oyster shell belt buckles. However, I prefer to keep my jackets right-sized (and sans ticket pocket), my ties at the level of my belt, and my pant cuff below my ankle. But, that's just me.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Very true, I have however always wanted a sack with a ticket pocket.


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> Beats the Sid Mashburn option, IMO.


I'm not familiar with this Mashburn fellow, but the tie looks dorky.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying out a pair of JCrew Essential chinos that I just hemmed. Not sure about them yet. I like some Mashburn stuff.

Jovan - I would just cut the back and sew it shut.


----------



## HerrDavid

oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying out a pair of JCrew Essential chinos that I just hemmed. Not sure about them yet. I like some Mashburn stuff.


I'd say those suit you very well. Silhouette and rise look good. What is the rise (roughly), by the way? I might be interested in a pair myself!


----------



## Jovan

Topsider said:


> Aside from just liking the idea of "keeping it in your pants," why not...?


Because I've tried it before and on a knit tie it makes the knot huge.



ThePopinjay said:


> Jovan, your tone reads a little dismissive of a pretty good solution to your problem.
> I for one will have to try this sometime, I've noticed a lot of my knits from The Knottery tend towards the long side and I think Topsider's suggestion might be just the fix I need. Previously I'd tied the tie so the rear blade was longer but the front ended at the belt buckle and then I'd tuck the rear into my pants. Not ideal, but it worked and no one was the wiser.


See above response. I apologize for my tone, but the whole "issue" is overblown.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Trying out a pair of JCrew Essential chinos that I just hemmed. Not sure about them yet. I like some Mashburn stuff.
> 
> Jovan - I would just cut the back and sew it shut.


Looks great!

As to your suggestion... I'm not about to try some weird solution like that that will potentially damage my tie. :crazy:


----------



## Jovan

Lotsa blue today. I wasn't intentionally trying to give you all whiplash, but contrary to yesterday today's tie is on the short side! :eek2:

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
Vintage Sulka tie
Salt + Dapper pocket square and braces
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Roycru

ThePopinjay said:


> Very true, I have however always wanted a sack with a ticket pocket.


When you get one, you might find that a ticket pocket is not the easiest thing to get your hand into or particularly useful. I have a Dunn & Company Harris Tweed jacket with a ticket pocket (shown here on the coldest day of the year two years ago) and I can't get my hand into it unless I take the jacket off.......


----------



## Spin Evans

Knit ties are a pain if your torso/waistline/neck size isn't just exactly what the manufacturer intended it to be. The double-four-in-hand can work, but I have to start the tie a lot higher up to prevent it from looking like a full windsor. If I'm wearing a tie bar, I'll tie the thing so that it's shorter in the front blade, then tuck the back blade into my shirt placket just above the bar.


----------



## Jovan

Roycru: Speaking as a ticket pocket fan I don't find them that bad. They're typically quite shallow, so you only need to use your thumb and forefinger to withdraw whatever small objects you put in there.

Spin: The other thing is that my knits have a designated neck area with satin reinforcing it, so the knot will slip down more readily during the day if I try to tie it like you do.


----------



## orange fury

Memorial Day approacheth:



RL shirt/pants
Vineyard Vines belt ('merica)


----------



## Jovan

Though your clothes fit more snug than I prefer, I always enjoy the ways you combine colours and patterns.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## vwguy

"Gentlemen, start your Summers!"



Brian


----------



## loarbmhs

While everyone's opining on tie lengths, I have a more fundamental issue: The shoulders on the jacket, from the collar to the sleeve seams, don't fit very well.


----------



## Billax

vwguy said:


> "Gentlemen, start your Summers!"
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Thank you, Brian! My white linens and white Bucks are now legal!


----------



## Jovan

vwguy: Love how even your kid is decked out in madras! Does the flag change colours with the rain? :biggrin:

Finally got up the confidence to wear a bow tie to work today. Got a mixture of compliments (mostly from female coworkers) and teasing (mostly from male coworkers). Hm.  Personally though, I prefer the look of 2" pointed ends better. This straight end is just a little on the thin side for my tastes.

Brooks Brothers sack blazer, vintage bow, and OCBD
Kent Wang pocket square (light blue, but once again photography fails to capture it)
J. Crew surcingle
Lands' End khakis
Gap socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## ThePopinjay

It does look a little thin, beautiful colors though! The blazer looks great on you too.


----------



## vwguy

Billax said:


> Thank you, Brian! My white linens and white Bucks are now legal!


My pleasure!

Brian


----------



## vwguy

Jovan said:


> vwguy: Love how even your kid is decked out in madras! Does the flag change colours with the rain? :biggrin:
> 
> Finally got up the confidence to wear a bow tie to work today. Got a mixture of compliments (mostly from female coworkers) and teasing (mostly from male coworkers). Hm.  Personally though, I prefer the look of 2" pointed ends better. This straight end is just a little on the thin side for my tastes.


Yeah, probably the last year for this flag, the sun and rain have taken their toll.

Good to see you in a bowtie, but a wider one would look better.

Brian


----------



## orange fury

vwguy said:


> "Gentlemen, start your Summers!"
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Bless you, sir!

coincidentally, I'm currently wearing madras shorts. I'm seasonal now!


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


> It does look a little thin, beautiful colors though! The blazer looks great on you too.


Thanks, that's high praise coming from the guy managing to rock Christmas coloured madras in summer.  I definitely want to get some 2" pointed ends. Not sure if I should start at The Tie Bar or aim a bit higher. It's not like they'll completely replace neckties for me.



vwguy said:


> Yeah, probably the last year for this flag, the sun and rain have taken their toll.
> 
> Good to see you in a bowtie, but a wider one would look better.
> 
> Brian


Ah, but the patina is what gives it character! 

I agree. The "batwing", much as I admire it on other people, may just not be for me.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks, I call it my 'watermelon madras'. But I know what you mean, it's a nice change from wearing a necktie every day though. I have a few bows from the tie bar that work quite nicely.


----------



## Takai

Today's outfit is brought to you by the late 40's early 50's.

Shirt- Filson
Jeans- Levi's Vintage Reproduction 1944
Shoes- Florshiem
Hat- Stetson
Belt- Col. Littleton No 1
Watch- Elgin c1942


----------



## FiscalDean

vwguy said:


> "Gentlemen, start your Summers!"
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Very nice, the first youngster I've seen in Madras. Just watch out for those darn lake flies.


----------



## L-feld

It's time!



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> It's time!
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


That is an AWESOME shirt.


----------



## L-feld

Thank you, sir. And here is a costume change for going out to dinner tonight. Trying out my new Keydge slack jacket.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## vwguy

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, the first youngster I've seen in Madras. Just watch out for those darn lake flies.


I know! We're two blocks from the lake, what I call lake smell vs lake view and just had the first hatch of them on Monday, died out by Thursday, but they'll be back again.

Brian


----------



## FiscalDean

vwguy said:


> I know! We're two blocks from the lake, what I call lake smell vs lake view and just had the first hatch of them on Monday, died out by Thursday, but they'll be back again.
> 
> Brian


The hatch is something most people just wouldn't believe. Years ago, I drove along Lake Winnebago in a light colored car during a hatch. With a great deal of effort I was able to get the windshield clean but I never got all of them off the paint.


----------



## Topsider

First day for Seersucker!


----------



## gamma68

My first foray into patchwork Madras:



Shirt: BB
Surcingle belt: Orvis
Khakis: JCrew
Shoes: Sperry Authentic Original Topsiders

Have a great Memorial Day weekend, everyone!


----------



## knucklehead

*Joining the throngs of wearers of now-legal madras, seersucker, etc.*

Many happy returns of the weekend!
And thanks to Tweedy for the pincord sack!


----------



## conductor

LL Bean shirt and pants
BB blazer
Ben Silver Tie
BB LHS with targyles


----------



## FLMike

Takai said:


> Today's outfit is brought to you by the late 40's early 50's.
> 
> Shirt- Filson
> Jeans- Levi's Vintage Reproduction 1944
> Shoes- Florshiem
> Hat- Stetson
> Belt- Col. Littleton No 1
> Watch- Elgin c1942


Why not just buy jeans with the correct inseam?


----------



## StylePurgatory

Went to a fundraiser last night:

And a quick stop at the bar, after:








*​*


----------



## Fading Fast

Conductor: great outfit / outstanding pants

StylePurgatory: excellent looking, very James Bond (although, has anyone told you that you look a bit like a young Ralph Fiennes?)

Topsider: "First day for Seersucker" and you did it very well.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Long car trip today, dressed for comfort.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Comfort and a classic look, as well. Ya just can't ask for much more than that. Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## Spin Evans

ThePopinjay said:


> Long car trip today, dressed for comfort.


WHEN did Ralph make a l/s seersucker shirt?? I've been on the lookout for one for a year now, and all I can find are the short sleeve ones. Which fit is it?


----------



## L-feld

More Reyn Spooner, plus my other favorite Made in USA acquisition.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> WHEN did Ralph make a l/s seersucker shirt?? I've been on the lookout for one for a year now, and all I can find are the short sleeve ones. Which fit is it?


X2, I didn't know this existed before now, but I want one!


----------



## stcolumba

Topsider said:


> First day for Seersucker!


This is classic!


----------



## Orgetorix

L-feld said:


> More Reyn Spooner, plus my other favorite Made in USA acquisition.


Nice WSM! Someday I'll find a good deal and upgrade to one of those.


----------



## orange fury

Woke up to it pouring this morning, but I'm not letting that dampen the fact that it's officially madras season :biggrin::



RL shirt/chinos
Timex on NATO
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## L-feld

Orgetorix said:


> Nice WSM! Someday I'll find a good deal and upgrade to one of those.


I can't believe how much easier it makes things. I've been using a normal weber kettle for years and was finally fed up with the loss of grill space for indirect heat. I didn't really expect a bullet smoker to be any easier, just better for accomodating a party. I was pleasantly suprised to find out that, in addition to the grill space, it has nice little add-ons line a built in thermometer, an easy access door for adding wood without losing too much heat, and a nice little side port for meat thermometers.

Easily the best ribs and pit beef I've made.


----------



## CMDC

vwguy said:


> I know! We're two blocks from the lake, what I call lake smell vs lake view and just had the first hatch of them on Monday, died out by Thursday, but they'll be back again.
> 
> Brian


That's one thing I don't miss about Wisconsin. My grandparents lived right on the southern tip of Lake Winnebago--or at least across the street--and I can still remember cutting their lawn in a hazy fog of lake flies. Yuck.


----------



## orange fury

Trying out the new jacket this morning:





Not a huge fan of the button down collar with a DB jacket, but I currently don't have any semi-spreads, and I think the jacket fabric/texture/color is casual enough that it works

Calvin Klein linen DB blazer
RL shirt/chinos
Brooks tie
unseen:
Lacoste surcingle
Elgin watch


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: the button down works fine for the reason you stated. I even think the BD collar helps emphasize that by saying, while this is a DB jacket, it's a somewhat casual one. The linen DB reminds me of all those classic movies I see set in Colonial India where the British magistrate is wearing a linen DB suit, although usually in cream color. 

That is a fantastic jacket and the material adduces that, regarding the much-discussed-in-this-forum issue of can a DB jacket be casual, the answer is yes, at least if the material is of a casual nature.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF: the button down works fine for the reason you stated. I even think the BD collar helps emphasize that by saying, while this is a DB jacket, it's a somewhat casual one. *The linen DB reminds me of all those classic movies I see set in Colonial India where the British magistrate is wearing a linen DB suit, although usually in cream color*.
> 
> That is a fantastic jacket and the material adduces that, regarding the much-discussed-in-this-forum issue of can a DB jacket be casual, the answer is yes, at least if the material is of a casual nature.


Honestly, the thought I've had all morning is that I want to swap the chinos for white linen pants, put on my Panama hat, and get a gin and tonic lol. This will probably be what I wear to casual-ish weddings this summer


----------



## Dmontez

I never would have suspected that for a Calvin Klein jacket, I must ask where did you find it? I think the shirt works with the jacket, but the tie is throwing me off. It may be the texture, and it may be the black tones in the tie. I can't quite put my finger on it.



orange fury said:


> Trying out the new jacket this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a huge fan of the button down collar with a DB jacket, but I currently don't have any semi-spreads, and I think the jacket fabric/texture/color is casual enough that it works
> 
> Calvin Klein linen DB blazer
> RL shirt/chinos
> Brooks tie
> unseen:
> Lacoste surcingle
> Elgin watch


----------



## orange fury

Dmontez said:


> I never would have suspected that for a Calvin Klein jacket, I must ask where did you find it? I think the shirt works with the jacket, but the tie is throwing me off. It may be the texture, and it may be the black tones in the tie. I can't quite put my finger on it.


thanks, it was a NWT eBay find, I've really liked the linen pants I have from CK, so I was willing to gamble on the jacket without trying it on first. As for the tie, it was a last minute grab this morning. Originally I was going to wear a faded red/white striped tie, but I thought the pattern was a bit too close to the stripes of the shirt. I'll need to pair it with a solid OCBD or something, but the off red looked pretty good with the lighter blue of the jacket.

on this tie, it doesn't really come out well in the photo, but the darker portions are dark green and navy


----------



## Jovan

I think DBs look just fine with BDs. I mean, they share the same two letters in their abbreviation, so what could be wrong about that? :icon_saint7kg:


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> I think DBs look just fine with BDs. I mean, they share the same two letters in their abbreviation, so what could be wrong about that? :icon_saint7kg:
> 
> View attachment 11481


Lol one of these days I'm going to do a post that's entirely abbreviations :devil:


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Not a huge fan of the button down collar with a DB jacket, but I currently don't have any semi-spreads, and I think the jacket fabric/texture/color is casual enough that it works.


There is precedent for wearing a double-breasted blazer (or in this case, jacket) less formally--even casually:

https://www.esquire.com/style/style-evolution-0908#slide-6










I would think it's fine to wear a button-down collar with a double-breasted jacket, as you've shown in your photo. Looks great!


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> thanks, it was a NWT eBay find, I've really liked the linen pants I have from CK, so I was willing to gamble on the jacket without trying it on first. As for the tie, it was a last minute grab this morning. Originally I was going to wear a faded red/white striped tie, but I thought the pattern was a bit too close to the stripes of the shirt. I'll need to pair it with a solid OCBD or something, but the off red looked pretty good with the lighter blue of the jacket.
> 
> on this tie, it doesn't really come out well in the photo, but the darker portions are dark green and navy


Regarding the tie, I think it is the tone / brightness of the colors that don't quite work perfectly. That jacket and shirt colors are muted or soft; whereas, the the tie's colors are sharp or bright. It's not the green or black that doesn't work, its the tone or brightness (or something like that if I'm not saying it right) of them that is jarring / not harmonious with the jacket and shirt.

And yes, linen pants, a panama hat and a G&T* would be perfect.

*just another abbreviation for your all-abreviation post.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Regarding the tie, I think it is the tone / brightness of the colors that don't quite work perfectly. That jacket and shirt colors are muted or soft; whereas, the the tie's colors are sharp or bright. It's not the green or black that doesn't work, its the tone or brightness (or something like that if I'm not saying it right) of them that is jarring / not harmonious with the jacket and shirt.
> 
> And yes, linen pants, a panama hat and a G&T* would be perfect.
> 
> *just another abbreviation for your all-abreviation post.


I think I figured it out. Besides the brightness of the color, it's the shiny texture of the silk - the sheen of the tie fabric doesn't mesh with the more dull jacket and shirt fabric. It's the reason I think my cotton faded red BB tie would've worked best - the dulled texture and color are more in line with the overall ensemble.

EDIT: this tie-


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, yes, that's it - the texture change wil be home run. The BB tie will look comfortable and natural with the DB jacket and BD shirt.


----------



## Dmontez

I think a silk knit in a solid color would have worked perfectly.



orange fury said:


> I think I figured it out. Besides the brightness of the color, it's the shiny texture of the silk - the sheen of the tie fabric doesn't mesh with the more dull jacket and shirt fabric. It's the reason I think my cotton faded red BB tie would've worked best - the dulled texture and color are more in line with the overall ensemble.


----------



## CMDC

I like the jacket a lot but I'm going to vote against the bd shirt although I know there is precedence for one. To me, a db jacket is very busy--lots of buttons, peak lapels, etc. The bd collar makes things more crowded, putting it over the top visually to my eye. A white spread collar works much better I think. Would also go well w/the white pocket square.


----------



## Jovan

Same ol' same ol', with the addition of a new royal oxford shirt yesterday.

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, pocket square, and socks
Vintage Bert Pulitzer tie
Allen Edmonds Fairfax




I couldn't get the tie to cooperate and stop giving me the double dimple look. Um... sprezzatura? :biggrin:

Apologies for this staid, boring, bland, and basically monochromatic look.

Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Banana Republic tie (when they were still made in Italy)
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Ledbury pocket square and socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> Same ol' same ol', with the addition of a new royal oxford shirt yesterday.
> 
> Apologies for this staid, boring, bland, and basically monochromatic look.


Why apologize? Perhaps add some color and take a shot at
moving beyond dark suits?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Kind of glad I'm not the original owner of this Ascot Chang shirt -- the collar roll is nothing to write home about.










Deansgate blazer, Mark, Fore, & Strike shantung tie, forget which khakis, and burgundy plain toe 3-eyelet derbies.


----------



## orange fury

After the past couple days of rain, it is absolutely gorgeous this morning.



Lands End Indian Madras shirt
Calvin Klein linen pants
Perry Ellis rope belt
Ray Ban Wayfarers in pocket

Casual day to the rest of the office: jeans and a company polo
Casual day to Orange Fury: linen and madras :biggrin:

Conversation with my division VP:
Vice President- why do you never wear jeans on casual days? You always come dressed up, even when you don't have to!
Orange Fury- eh, I'm not a huge fan of jeans, these are more comfortable anyways
VP- But jeans are comfortable!
OF- right, but these are linen, which almost feels like I'm wearing pajamas to work.
VP- I could've gone without knowing that, but regardless, well played orange fury.

:icon_jokercolor:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trad 101 today.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Spin Evans said:


> WHEN did Ralph make a l/s seersucker shirt?? I've been on the lookout for one for a year now, and all I can find are the short sleeve ones. Which fit is it?


Sorry so late getting back to you Spin, I found it at the local Goodwill so I can't say exactly when it's from. Gets a lot of use in the summer though.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> After the past couple days of rain, it is absolutely gorgeous this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Indian Madras shirt
> Calvin Klein linen pants
> Perry Ellis rope belt
> Ray Ban Wayfarers in pocket
> 
> Casual day to the rest of the office: jeans and a polo
> Casual day to Orange Fury: linen and madras :biggrin:
> 
> Conversation with my division VP:
> Vice President- why do you never wear jeans on casual days? You always come dressed up, even when you don't have to!
> Orange Fury- eh, I'm not a huge fan of jeans, these are more comfortable anyways
> VP- Buy jeans are comfortable!
> OF- right, but these are linen, which almost feels like I'm wearing pajamas to work.
> VP- I could've gone without knowing that, but regardless, well played orange fury.
> 
> :icon_jokercolor:


Well done. Without getting to into game theory - the crowd watching the crowd all do the same thing (dress a certain way) is very comforting to the crowd (of social animals, i.e., humans) - you are upsetting the crowd even though the crowd does not have a logical reason why. I've had versions of the conversation you had with your VP with people for years now. Keep doing your thing - you do it well (as can be seen in the above picture - love the pants).


----------



## Jovan

gamma68 said:


> Why apologize? Perhaps add some color and take a shot at
> moving beyond dark suits?


Self deprecating humour, friend. :biggrin: It was only when I arrived at work that it dawned on me my choices were totally devoid of colour.


----------



## Jovan

Trying out a tab collar shirt from TweedyDon. Got a few compliments on it, including that it was "dope". :cool2: I suspect people don't see tab collars much these days.

Black Lapel suit (again)
Brooks Brothers Makers shirt
Ralph Lauren Polo tie
Kent Wang pocket square (light blue)
Croft & Barrow tie bar
Calvin Klein socks (unseen, plain navy)
Allen Edmonds Fairfax (again)


----------



## gamma68

On vacation...viewing the sunset over Lake Michigan



Silk herringbone jacket: Corbin (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
Shirt: Lands' End pink OCBD (Original Oxford)
Silk tie: Robert Talbott (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
Belt: Brighton
Pants: BB garment dyed in white
Socks: Merona 
Burgundy loafers: Sebago


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan: the tab collar looks great - love it on the blue shirt with white collar. Really makes the tie (which I also like a lot) pop.

Gamma68: Your entire outfit feels vacation - relaxed, comfortable and elegant. Well done.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> On vacation...viewing the sunset over Lake Michigan
> 
> Silk herringbone jacket: Corbin (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
> Shirt: Lands' End pink OCBD (Original Oxford)
> Silk tie: Robert Talbott (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
> Belt: Brighton
> Pants: BB garment dyed in white
> Socks: Merona
> Burgundy loafers: Sebago


Very nice, love that Corbin. Any idea of when it was made?


----------



## orange fury

Yet another day of the "Orange Fury is basically wearing pajamas to work" series:


Lands End Indian Madras
Calvin Klein linen
Ralph Lauren belt

Im going to keep buying these LE L/S madras shirts as long as they keep making them, fantastic fit and incredibly comfortable.

Edit: I really wish I had some espadrilles to wear with this...:rolleyes2:


----------



## sskim3

Weather is nice and springy today in NYC. Realized I havent posted in a while so hear goes:










HSM Glen Plaid Jacket 
Uniqlo OCBD shirt
Perry Ellis Brown pants
John Varvatos suede shoes

OrangeFury - those madras shirts are great. i may need to snag a few for myself.


----------



## ArtVandalay

orange fury said:


> Yet another day of the "Orange Fury is basically wearing pajamas to work" series:
> 
> 
> Lands End Indian Madras
> Calvin Klein linen
> Ralph Lauren belt
> 
> Im going to keep buying these LE L/S madras shirts as long as they keep making them, fantastic fit and incredibly comfortable.
> 
> Edit: I really wish I had some espadrilles to wear with this...:rolleyes2:


Are these from the current line of LE Madras shirts? The fit on those look great on you, are they tailored fit?


----------



## orange fury

ArtVandalay said:


> Are these from the current line of LE Madras shirts? The fit on those look great on you, are they tailored fit?


I appreciate it! They are from the current line, but surprisingly this is a traditional fit. I'm 5'11"/160lb/32.5 waist/38R jacket/15 neck, and though the small is tagged "14-14.5 neck", I can button the top very comfortably.

these are honestly my favorite shirts right now, I like them more than my linen shorts that cost twice as much lol

EDIT: for those interested, this is the link:

Also, if you purchase by June 4, use code GETITNOW and pin 3325 to get free shipping. Saves you around $9 and brings the total to $37.88 after tax, so it's a pretty decent discount. At full price I think these would be a bargain though, just my opinion.

ill also throw in a recommendation for the short sleeve version, which has more pattern options (if you don't mind short sleeves, I think with madras they're fine though):


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today


----------



## Anthony Charton

OF- great rig in general, but this belt is particularly lovely.

OCBD- Yourusual standards ! It's good to see you sport a ps as well. Is it white linen in a puff?


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> OrangeFury - those madras shirts are great. i may need to snag a few for myself.


Do it!



Anthony Charton said:


> OF- great rig in general, but this belt is particularly lovely.


Thanks! I'll forward the compliment to my wife, she was the one that suggested I wear it this morning lol. I bought it off eBay thinking the outside was more red than orange, but I still like it. It's been surprisingly versatile actually.


----------



## ArtVandalay

They've been having 30% off sales seemingly every other week this year with free shipping. I'll have to pick one up next time. That said, I do think the short sleeve patterns are much better looking than the long sleeve versions. Those seersuckers and chambrays look nice too.



orange fury said:


> I appreciate it! They are from the current line, but surprisingly this is a traditional fit. I'm 5'11"/160lb/32.5 waist/38R jacket/15 neck, and though the small is tagged "14-14.5 neck", I can button the top very comfortably.
> 
> these are honestly my favorite shirts right now, I like them more than my linen shorts that cost twice as much lol
> 
> EDIT: for those interested, this is the link:
> 
> Also, if you purchase by June 4, use code GETITNOW and pin 3325 to get free shipping. Saves you around $9 and brings the total to $37.88 after tax, so it's a pretty decent discount. At full price I think these would be a bargain though, just my opinion.
> 
> ill also throw in a recommendation for the short sleeve version, which has more pattern options (if you don't mind short sleeves, I think with madras they're fine though):


----------



## TweedyDon

Jovan said:


> Trying out a tab collar shirt from TweedyDon. Got a few compliments on it, including that it was "dope". :cool2: I suspect people don't see tab collars much these days.


Excellent, Jovan!

And I have a LOT of tab collar shirts still available on the Exchange!


----------



## orange fury

ArtVandalay said:


> They've been having 30% off sales seemingly every other week this year with free shipping. I'll have to pick one up next time. That said, I do think the short sleeve patterns are much better looking than the long sleeve versions. Those seersuckers and chambrays look nice too.


I got the lavender shadow and lunar eclipse L/S, as well as the classic cherry S/S, at a sears during the 40% off sale, and I got the river teal L/S for 25% off with my oxford cloth jacket. I was going to hold off for the inevitable sale to get the L/S blue jay plaid, but I actually went ahead and ordered it this morning with the free shipping code. I've waited in the past for stuff like that and missed out, and I knew it would bother me forever if I had 3 out of the 4 patterns lol.

but yeah, fantastic value on sale.


----------



## RT-Bone

Decided to try the ol' tie-as-an-ascot move today. Looks great!




(No, I'm not serious.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Decided to try the ol' tie-as-an-ascot move today. Looks great!
> 
> (No, I'm not serious.)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


double four-in-hand + double dimple = pro-level spezz


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> On vacation...viewing the sunset over Lake Michigan
> 
> Silk herringbone jacket: Corbin (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
> Shirt: Lands' End pink OCBD (Original Oxford)
> Silk tie: Robert Talbott (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
> Belt: Brighton
> Pants: BB garment dyed in white
> Socks: Merona
> Burgundy loafers: Sebago


Without a doubt, this is the snazziest outfit that you have ever posted. Really sharp! Looking very fit, too! And, you certainly picked the best time to visit the Lake.


----------



## ThePopinjay

corbin 509 poplin, thrifted madras tie, le oxford, dexter beefroll penny loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Nothing fancy.

Bow tie: JC Penney (on sale, last summer)
Trousers and socks: Brooks Bros (In real light, the trousers are olive.)
Shoes: AE


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Yet another day of the "Orange Fury is basically wearing pajamas to work" series:
> 
> 
> Lands End Indian Madras
> Calvin Klein linen
> Ralph Lauren belt
> 
> Im going to keep buying these LE L/S madras shirts as long as they keep making them, fantastic fit and incredibly comfortable.
> 
> Edit: I really wish I had some espadrilles to wear with this...:rolleyes2:


Try Soludos or Toms for very reasonably priced espadrilles (especially on one of the many sales both sites have). Toms now hows a real espadrille (rope-like side). I have both - wear them for a season or two and then re-buy, as it doesn't make sense to pay three times the price for a better pair that will still get beat up looking just owning to the color and inherent casual construction.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your very kind comments about my last post.



FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, love that Corbin. Any idea of when it was made?


Many thanks, sir. I'm really not sure when the Corbin was made. It has a more recent union tag in an interior pocket. Here is the interior Corbin label:

Vacation near Lake Michigan, part II, around sunset...

Blazer: BB 1818 3/2 Madison fit
Seersucker shirt: LL Bean
Bow tie: Andover Shop
Surcingle belt: Coach
Chinos: BB white garment dyed
Socks: none (it's summer!)
Shoes: Sperry Authentic Original Topsiders


----------



## sleepyinsanfran

stcolumba said:


> Nothing fancy.
> 
> Bow tie: JC Penney (on sale, last summer)
> Trousers and socks: Brooks Bros (In real light, the trousers are olive.)
> Shoes: AE


love the socks with the suede strands. I've been wearing mine with taupe khakis and dark brown socks, but I must try some blue socks


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> Try Soludos or Toms for very reasonably priced espadrilles (especially on one of the many sales both sites have). Toms now hows a real espadrille (rope-like side). I have both - wear them for a season or two and then re-buy, as it doesn't make sense to pay three times the price for a better pair that will still get beat up looking just owning to the color and inherent casual construction.


I think Ben Silver has a bunch on sale now too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maltimad

gamma68 said:


> On vacation...viewing the sunset over Lake Michigan
> 
> Silk herringbone jacket: Corbin (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
> Shirt: Lands' End pink OCBD (Original Oxford)
> Silk tie: Robert Talbott (Exchange item, thanks to maltimad)
> Belt: Brighton
> Pants: BB garment dyed in white
> Socks: Merona
> Burgundy loafers: Sebago


I'm glad to see the tie and jacket are coming in handy. You're welcome, and nice outfit


----------



## gamma68

maltimad said:


> I'm glad to see the tie and jacket are coming in handy. You're welcome, and nice outfit


Thanks, sir. I'm really enjoying the jacket/tie combo. Any idea how old that Corbin jacket is?


----------



## stcolumba

At the end of a long Saturday, looking rather rumply and crumply after spending 6 hours on the organ bench in a warm choir loft, running a 10K race early in the morning, and staying up way too late, last night, watching the Detroit Tigers (west coast) game. All Brooks Brothers, head-to-foot. A full sized, must-iron OCBD.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba, to me, your story and shirt are an advertisement for must-iron OCBDs. Despite a full day, it shows a natural wear that, to my eye, looks comfortably rumpled (not wrinkled) that reflects well on the material. Clothes are to be lived in and natural looking wear, again IMHO, is a good not bad feature. Like anything, context matters and extremes can get silly, but I think natural fibers properly cared for look fine with some rumple, some signs of age, etc. 

A tough day will take its toll on clothes, but so what, the quality and workmanship are still visible to the knowledgeable eye - it will recognize that it is a well-made garment of excellent material that has simply been worn for a long time. I prefer seeing some normal rumple like your shirt has than to see a perfectly pressed (owing to some "process" to make an item "no-iron") shirt, especially where it is obvious it doesn't fit the context of the day. I feel the same way about chinos. I'm fine with some rumple and wrinkle to a pair of high quality cotton chinos at the end of a hard day and that looks better to me than a "no-iron" sleek-looking pair. 

Plus the shirt still has great collar roll and the collar and tie look great unbuttoned and tugged down slightly - they say, "that man has put in a hard day of work."


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your very kind comments about my last post.
> 
> Many thanks, sir. I'm really not sure when the Corbin was made. It has a more recent union tag in an interior pocket. Here is the interior Corbin label:
> 
> Vacation near Lake Michigan, part II, around sunset...
> 
> Blazer: BB 1818 3/2 Madison fit
> Seersucker shirt: LL Bean
> Bow tie: Andover Shop
> Surcingle belt: Coach
> Chinos: BB white garment dyed
> Socks: none (it's summer!)
> Shoes: Sperry Authentic Original Topsiders


This has to be the perfect summer tie. Splendidly tied, too. A bow tie ought not look perfect. Gamma sets a standard around here!


----------



## stcolumba

O frabjous day! It's Sunday!


----------



## Jovan

This thread is consistently nailing it. stcolumba has inspired me to take a new bow tie out for a spin with one of my own striped suits tomorrow.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Thanks, StC, for your very kind comments about my bow tie. But I think it's _you _who sets the standard.

Your bow tie and suit pictured above instantly reminded me of the gentleman below (although you achieve a better look overall, IMO):


----------



## sskim3

new pincord jacket from uniqlo. First pic, I just got the jacket and needed to get the sleeves shortened. Dont mind the folded in sleeves.


















My welcome to June summer outfit to work on a beautiful Monday morning.


----------



## orange fury

Happy June! :biggrin:


Lands End madras shirt
Calvin Klein linen pants
Ralph Lauren belt
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## maltimad

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, sir. I'm really enjoying the jacket/tie combo. Any idea how old that Corbin jacket is?


I wish I could tell you. No clue. If I had to guess, maybe mid-80's? Zero rational basis for that answer, though. Google-fu shows that particular store in Lincoln, NE is still operating. They might be able to provide a definitive answer based on the label? Worth a shot, maybe.


----------



## wacolo

Day is done. Test drove a thrifted Kamakura blazer today. When buttoned it is just on the side of being snug, though it is very comfortable. It is lined only in the sleeves and is completely unstructured. I am still on the fence, but am leaning toward keeping it. I guess this is my international outfit. The coat is Japanese, the shirt is Italian, the khakis are American and the tie is English :tongue2:.


----------



## Jovan

Vintage Jos. A. Bank sack
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
The Tie Bar bow
Kent Wang pocket square
Van Heusen belt
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jovan: Considering your rig for today and stcolumbia's from two days past, i am compelled to observe the two of you could be bookends...a sartorially perfect set of bookends! Very nicely done, my friend. Those skull and crossbones socks are an interesting touch.


----------



## orange fury

The tie and shirt are closer in pattern size than I probably would've liked, but the material and color are at least more aligned with the jacket than last time:





Calvin Klein linen jacket
RL shirt/pants
Brooks tie


----------



## stcolumba

Totally unmotivated on a Tuesday morning. Another cuppa!
Ancient bow tie from VanBoven, Ann Arbor
Ancient, frayed Brooks Bros OCBD


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> The tie and shirt are closer in pattern size than I probably would've liked, but the material and color are at least more aligned with the jacket than last time:
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein linen jacket
> RL shirt/pants
> Brooks tie


This is a great combination. Stripes on stripes is always a winner in my book. Looking "summer swell".


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jovan: Considering your rig for today and stcolumbia's from two days past, i am compelled to observe the two of you could be bookends...a sartorially perfect set of bookends! Very nicely done, my friend. Those skull and crossbones socks are an interesting touch.


Thanks, Eagle. There was definitely inspiration from him.  My GM complimented me quite a bit on the ensemble, saying that I always look classic and well put together.



stcolumba said:


> Totally unmotivated on a Tuesday morning. Another cuppa!
> Ancient bow tie from VanBoven, Ann Arbor
> Ancient, frayed Brooks Bros OCBD


I can't tell if you mean work-wise or sartorially, but I'm sure your "unmotivated" would still be others' fantastic.



orange fury said:


> The tie and shirt are closer in pattern size than I probably would've liked, but the material and color are at least more aligned with the jacket than last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein linen jacket
> RL shirt/pants
> Brooks tie


Something about the shirt pattern seems a little too close to the jacket, IMO. I feel like there should be more contrast.

I do, however, like the wearing of a button-down with a double breasted.


----------



## Patrick06790

Hey guys, what's happening?


----------



## williamson

A great tie, Patrick - it would be nice to see more of it. Of what fabric is it made?


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Thanks, Eagle. There was definitely inspiration from him.  My GM complimented me quite a bit on the ensemble, saying that I always look classic and well put together.
> 
> I can't tell if you mean work-wise or sartorially, but I'm sure your "unmotivated" would still be others' fantastic.
> 
> Something about the shirt pattern seems a little too close to the jacket, IMO. I feel like there should be more contrast.
> 
> I do, however, like the wearing of a button-down with a double breasted.


i was thinking that too, actually. One of these days I'll nail it lol.

Reasons I'm wearing a buttondown: 50% because I don't currently have any semi-spread collars that fit, 30% because I like the mix of the casual collar and casual jacket fabric, and 20% is my passive-aggressive response to the thread on the fashion forum :devil:


----------



## Patrick06790

williamson said:


> A great tie, Patrick - it would be nice to see more of it. Of what fabric is it made?


Cotton, Robert Talbott for the late lamented Connecticut Yankee men's shop in Salisbury, Conn.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> The tie and shirt are closer in pattern size than I probably would've liked, but the material and color are at least more aligned with the jacket than last time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein linen jacket
> RL shirt/pants
> Brooks tie


I agree with both your points - a touch to close on the tie and shirt patter, but the colors, tone, textures all look great together.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Pappa

Perfect!!!


Jovan said:


>


----------



## eagle2250

^^ ......and if not perfect, so close to it that I couldn't tell the difference! 
Indeed, Jovan has truly been outdoing himself (sartorially) for the past several days. :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

Celebrating "National Running Day"


----------



## orange fury

Not as thin or comfortable as Indian Madras, but still sufficiently "summer-y"

RL shirt/chinos
Elgin watch


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Celebrating "National Running Day"


Love it!

didnt realize today was national running day, coincidentally, I started jogging again last night for the first time since late February. My shins feel like I've been playing soccer with a cinder block.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## Jovan

Pappa said:


> Perfect!!!





eagle2250 said:


> ^^ ......and if not perfect, so close to it that I couldn't tell the difference!
> Indeed, Jovan has truly been outdoing himself (sartorially) for the past several days. :thumbs-up:


Thanks, guys. The only thing I wish I could have done differently was the tie knot. This Rugby tie is the untipped, old fashioned kind which makes a comically small (by today's standards) FIH knot and the doubled FIH just wasn't cooperating. I had to resort to a half-Windsor, which is actually smaller than the angle of that photo makes it look.


----------



## gamma68

RL Polo OCBD
Lands' End "tailored fit" khakis
Orvis surcingle belt
Sperry AO Topsiders (not visible)


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> RL Polo OCBD
> Lands' End "tailored fit" khakis
> Orvis surcingle belt
> Sperry AO Topsiders (not visible)


Liking this a lot.


----------



## wacolo

Gamma, what do you think of the LE tailored fit khakis?

Uniqlo Jacket
Berle Khakis
PRL Tie
BB USA OCBD


----------



## Jovan

Really digging the various looks today, guys. Different iterations on "Trad" if you will.

Today I made an homage of sorts. Brownies to anyone who guesses where from. I'm probably breaking a couple "rules" here doing it. :icon_saint7kg:

In all seriousness though, if there's a suit colour that calls out for light brown/dark tan shoes and belt, this is it. But considering the cool shade of brown, I don't think black shoes and belt are all that egregious.

Vintage "Donald Bunce" sack suit (related to Bunce Brothers?)
Ledbury shirt (pale blue, but as always the photography doesn't capture it too well)
Ralph Lauren Polo tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Van Heusen belt
Express socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## Pappa

orange fury said:


> Love it!
> 
> didnt realize today was national running day, coincidentally, I started jogging again last night for the first time since late February. My shins feel like I've been playing soccer with a cinder block.


Fury---
Strike heel first, landing on the ball will cause shin splints!

@Saint, impeccably expressed.


----------



## ytc

Jovan, that is an absolutely beautiful suit.


----------



## stcolumba

wacolo said:


> Gamma, what do you think of the LE tailored fit khakis?
> 
> Uniqlo Jacket
> Berle Khakis
> PRL Tie
> BB USA OCBD


Here is a comfortable looking coat that says "summer".


----------



## Jovan

ytc said:


> Jovan, that is an absolutely beautiful suit.


 Thank you!


----------



## Spin Evans

Gamma, I have that same shirt, but from Rugby (so instead of the pony, some ridiculous gothic script R; no skulls though). Absolutely love it and the way Ralph peaches their oxfords.

Wacolo, I'm really wishing I had gone ahead and bought that jacket back when they were around. It's so relaxed.

Jovan, really loving all these suits. This last one was perfectly subdued without ever straying into "boring" territory.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Spin. I'm pretty happy with it. The fit is pretty much dead on right out of the box.


----------



## loarbmhs

Fading Fast said:


> I agree with both your points - a touch to close on the tie and shirt patter, but the colors, tone, textures all look great together.


Not trying to pile on, but I also think that pattern aside, I'd go with a spread collar shirt with a double-breasted jacket; the button down is too casual for my taste.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> RL Polo OCBD
> Lands' End "tailored fit" khakis
> Orvis surcingle belt
> Sperry AO Topsiders (not visible)


Gamma, nice straightforward outfit, simple, but each piece is just right, so the combination is well done. And your home looks tasteful and elegant.


----------



## Jovan

loarbmhs said:


> Not trying to pile on, but I also think that pattern aside, I'd go with a spread collar shirt with a double-breasted jacket; the button down is too casual for my taste.


How many times must I-- I'll just leave this here.


----------



## orange fury

LE Indian Madras
CK linen pants
JCP belt



loarbmhs said:


> Not trying to pile on, but I also think that pattern aside, I'd go with a spread collar shirt with a double-breasted jacket; the button down is too casual for my taste.


like I've said, in percentages, my thinking: 50% is that, since my weight loss, I no longer own any semi-spreads that fit. 30% is that I think the more casual nature of the button down is in keeping with the casual nature of a light blue linen DB, and 20% is that I like to think that I'm irritating the people in the Fashion forum thread on this topic :devil:. It's my version of subtle GTH lol.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments about my last post.



wacolo said:


> Gamma, what do you think of the LE tailored fit khakis?


Funny you should ask. Just yesterday, I was at Sears looking at some LE items. They had some "traditional fit" plain-front must-iron khakis on clearance--with the additional 50% discount, the pre-tax total was just shy of $20. Colors and selection were limited. I wound up getting a pair in what I believe they call chestnut. A bit darker than I'd like, but for that price...

I like the traditional fit. It has a little more room in the seat and thighs than the tailored fit, without the excess bagginess I find in Orvis khakis, for example. In the future, I think I'd purchase the traditional fit because they're a little more comfortable for me.

This is a very nice rig! Love the tie/shirt/jacket combo. I have the same jacket (Uniqlo French linen, right?) and would love to pair it with a similar tie.

As a suggestion, you may want to swap out the buttons. IMO, the black plastic buttons don't enhance its appearance. I added MOP to mine. Here are some photos of mine from last year:


----------



## RT-Bone

Basic today. 

-BB OCBD
-Leather Man belt
-Rugby chinos
-LLB mocs
-Uniqlo socks 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Today I made an homage of sorts. Brownies to anyone who guesses where from. I'm probably breaking a couple "rules" here doing it. :icon_saint7kg:


My inclination is to say Ronald Reagan, as he is the only person who I know of that was famous for wearing brown suits with black PA's. But he would never have worn a suit cut like that.

Perhaps you are dressed as Reagan if George Bush took him shopping at J Press?

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## stcolumba

Morning lessons are finished. Having a mid day cuppa to bolster my nerve for this afternoon's Detroit Tigers game.

J Press shirt
Brooks Bros bow
Old pair of LL Bean Khakis


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Morning lessons are finished. Having a mid day cuppa to bolster my nerve for this afternoon's Detroit Tigers game.
> 
> J Press shirt
> Brooks Bros bow
> Old pair of LL Bean Khakis


Love the flap pocket, I want one badly


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> LE Indian Madras
> CK linen pants
> JCP belt
> 
> like I've said, in percentages, my thinking: 50% is that, since my weight loss, I no longer own any semi-spreads that fit. 30% is that I think the more casual nature of the button down is in keeping with the casual nature of a light blue linen DB, and 20% is that I like to think that I'm irritating the people in the Fashion forum thread on this topic :devil:. It's my version of subtle GTH lol.


I do think it would look better with a longer point, more spread button-down such as the type Cary Grant is wearing in my picture though. You need to get off that small button-down collar diet!  They look okay worn casually, but not so much with a tie.



L-feld said:


> My inclination is to say Ronald Reagan, as he is the only person who I know of that was famous for wearing brown suits with black PA's. But he would never have worn a suit cut like that.
> 
> Perhaps you are dressed as Reagan if George Bush took him shopping at J Press?
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Not quite. It's one of the suits people tend not to remember from a famous movie.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> Not quite. It's one of the suits people tend not to remember from a famous movie.


"The Godfather." What do I win?


----------



## Jovan

Nope.


----------



## wacolo

gamma68 said:


> This is a very nice rig! Love the tie/shirt/jacket combo. I have the same jacket (Uniqlo French linen, right?) and would love to pair it with a similar tie.
> 
> As a suggestion, you may want to swap out the buttons. IMO, the black plastic buttons don't enhance its appearance. I added MOP to mine. Here are some photos of mine from last year:


Good Call. LOL I thought the buttons were white :redface:. I am definitely going to keep an eye out for these coats. They may be cheap, but they are a very serviceable seasonal option.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Not quite. It's one of the suits people tend not to remember from a famous movie.


Just kidding. I was just hoping that, for once, something around here wasn't a Bond reference.


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Just kidding. I was just hoping that, for once, something around here wasn't a Bond reference.


Too mainstream? Perhaps Cary Grant or Gianni Agnelli are more your speed? Or are those too not indie enough? :biggrin:

Vintage JAB sack
BB shirt
Express tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Ledbury belt
Gold Toe socks
Dexter long wings
Magic disappearing shirt cuff


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Too mainstream? Perhaps Cary Grant or Gianni Agnelli are more your speed? ]


Haha, next time your tie is too long in the back, I fully expect you to let it fly instead of tucking it in. Maybe even wear your watch over your shirt cuff.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Better yet, wear my tie _over_ a v-neck sweater oblivious to the function it already provides?


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Better yet, wear my tie _over_ a v-neck sweater oblivious to the function it already provides?


Okay, now you HAVE to do that.


----------



## orange fury

Hooray summer!:



RL reds/polo
Perry Ellis woven belt


----------



## Jovan

Looking good, OF. In spite of the bright yellow logo that is!



L-feld said:


> Okay, now you HAVE to do that.


Maybe when the weather gets cooler again I'll do a full-on Agnelli parody for everyone here to point and laugh with (at) me.

Though unfortunately, it seems some people take that look seriously given what I've seen on other clothing blogs. Wearing a watch over your cuff is one thing, but the tie outside the sweater just looks like someone who doesn't know how to dress. Plus, it takes away the age old benefit of a v-neck sweater or waistcoat -- holding the tie in place so it doesn't flap around.

... oh right, I tucked in my sweater that one time. Can't really talk. :biggrin:


----------



## ThePopinjay

New talbott bow in the mail today, also got a black cotton rooster knit tie as well.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> New talbott bow in the mail today, also got a black cotton rooster knit tie as well.


As always a lot of good going on here - the bow tie is outstanding (and the knot is perfectly imperfect). And while I like the style of the monogram, I've never seen it located above the pocket that way (usually on the pocket or cuff, or floating much lower on the shirt and to the side) - is that something you designed or am I (as is usually the case) just uniformed and that is a quite normal placement?


----------



## tigerpac

^This is just me being color OCD but do the reds on the bowtie/belt clash with the red in the nato strap?

Other than that, like the not often seen monogram spot, nice change of pace - well done!


----------



## Jovan

Afraid it is just you.  I think it fits well, but am curious to see what sport coat he wore with it today.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> ... oh right, I tucked in my sweater that one time. Can't really talk. :biggrin:


How very Ralph Lauren of you.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> As always a lot of good going on here - the bow tie is outstanding (and the knot is perfectly imperfect). And while I like the style of the monogram, I've never seen it located above the pocket that way (usually on the pocket or cuff, or floating much lower on the shirt and to the side) - is that something you designed or am I (as is usually the case) just uniformed and that is a quite normal placement?


I'm not sure, I have a few brooks blue ocbds that are monogrammed and that's just how they came! Other than the diamond style, which I picked. I would like to get more of my shirts monogrammed actually but I'm not really sure how to go about it.


tigerpac said:


> ^This is just me being color OCD but do the reds on the bowtie/belt clash with the red in the nato strap?
> 
> Other than that, like the not often seen monogram spot, nice change of pace - well done!


I don't think so, maybe it does. I don't really think about the belt/watch strap relation other than to make sure they are not too matching.



Jovan said:


> Afraid it is just you.  I think it fits well, but am curious to see what sport coat he wore with it today.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I was on my way to the dry cleaners right before I took this pic actually, I picked up my Corbin poplin and wore that while I was out, for the most part though I stuck around home wearing just this today as I've been kinda under the weather lately.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


> Looking good, OF. In spite of the bright yellow logo that is!
> 
> Maybe when the weather gets cooler again I'll do a full-on Agnelli parody for everyone here to point and laugh with (at) me.
> 
> Though unfortunately, it seems some people take that look seriously given what I've seen on other clothing blogs. Wearing a watch over your cuff is one thing, but the tie outside the sweater just looks like someone who doesn't know how to dress. Plus, it takes away the age old benefit of a v-neck sweater or waistcoat -- holding the tie in place so it doesn't flap around.
> 
> ... oh right, I tucked in my sweater that one time. Can't really talk. :biggrin:


Jovs, is this "watch over the cuff" thing like the entire watch band over the cuff, or the edge of the cuff tucked under the edge of the watch case? The latter happens occasionally to me when using my arms naturally throughout the day. The former sounds... I don't know... Urkel-esque? Side question - is this most commonly done with a Casio calculator watch?


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> Jovs, is this "watch over the cuff" thing like the entire watch band over the cuff, or the edge of the cuff tucked under the edge of the watch case? The latter happens occasionally to me when using my arms naturally throughout the day. The former sounds... I don't know... Urkel-esque? Side question - is this most commonly done with a Casio calculator watch?


Not a Casio calculator:


----------



## orange fury

Also, this exists :


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> How very Ralph Lauren of you.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Needs the tie outside the sweater and it's perfect.



ThePopinjay said:


> I'm not sure, I have a few brooks blue ocbds that are monogrammed and that's just how they came! Other than the diamond style, which I picked. I would like to get more of my shirts monogrammed actually but I'm not really sure how to go about it.
> 
> I don't think so, maybe it does. I don't really think about the belt/watch strap relation other than to make sure they are not too matching.
> 
> I was on my way to the dry cleaners right before I took this pic actually, I picked up my Corbin poplin and wore that while I was out, for the most part though I stuck around home wearing just this today as I've been kinda under the weather lately.


Sorry to hear that. Hope you feel better soon!



orange fury said:


> Also, this exists :


That is just terrible looking. God invented properly sized shirt cuffs for a reason.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Needs the tie outside the sweater and it's perfect.
> 
> That is just terrible looking. God invented properly sized shirt cuffs for a reason.


1. I'm going to be incredibly disappointed if we get through the fall and winter and you haven't worn a tie like that at least once lol.

2. Precisely. I'm sure God did, however, smile upon the Glashutte that the model was wearing. But yeah, that cuff needs to burn.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday: Heading out to a nursery to buy some shrubs. Looking kind of dorky, today.  I wanted show *orange fury*, and anyone else, a great massage ball. It is a miracle cure for sore runner's leg muscles. This one is by injurybegone.com It is easier to use than a foam roller.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Today's jacket was a present from DrLivingston that's been sitting at the back of my closet for a while now while I tried to figure out how to wear it. Khaki and stone chinos didn't work, navy trousers were a bit too "matchy" and grey flannels were a bit too warm and seemed a bit like cheating. Turns out lighter blue is perfect:




























H. Freeman jacket (thanks Doc!), BB OCBD, thrifted linen PS with the daintiest hand-roller edges I've ever seen, Brighton lizard belt, old BB cotton trousers (thanks Tweedy!), Church's oxhide chukkas with navy and red socks.

Semi-related note, light blue might beat out stone as my favorite solid warm-weather trousers. I've got three different pairs, none of which overlap.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ Reuben: Your jacket is magnificent! If ever there was a sport coat designed for the 4th of July, that looks to be it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> ^^ Reuben: Your jacket is magnificent! If ever there was a sport coat designed for the 4th of July, that looks to be it. Thanks for sharing it with us.


Don't thank me, thank Dr. Livingston for rescuing it from a thrift store and its likely fate as a prop for a themed party


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Been travelling for work which has interrupted my posting habits much to my own dismay. The weather has turned cool here, but I like getting to throw on a sweater in the morning and evening.

Reuben - Very well put together.


----------



## Jovan

Reuben: I'm not terribly fond of the croc pattern on the belt, but those light blue chinos are a great complement to that sport coat.

Popinjay: You always have "cool" ways to wear Trad. I daresay you could replace the Barbour with a brown leather jacket and it'd look great too.

ocbd: I'd love to be able to wear a sweater again. The only one I can right now is a thin cotton cardigan for the inevitable over-air-conditioned restaurant.

Brown suit again. Black shoes again. I almost reached for the walnut long wings but forget the reason why I changed my mind last minute. This is why I usually put together outfits the night before. :icon_pale:

Vintage Donald Bunce sack suit
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
The Tie bar slide clasp (barely seen)
Ledbury socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> Reuben: I'm not terribly fond of the croc pattern on the belt, but those light blue chinos are a great complement to that sport coat.


No print here, just genuine lizard skin.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay - I just want to echo Jovan's compliment. 

OCBD - good to see you posting again. While all is perfect in your outfit as usual, since it is June, have you thought about a cotton sweater or something with a more summer vibe? I could see a cricket sweater or cotton drifter being right in your wheel house? 

Reuben - very well done. I like your thought process on arriving at the right pants.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast - Thanks, I hope to post more regularly again soon. I do have a drifter and have been thinking about a cricket sweater (price tags are high!), but it was 55 degrees so I was happy to wear a Shetland. I actually keep one in the office at all times as the temps in my building are unpredictable. Also, I liked your look back a page or two. I dress like you and you dress like me. It seems we think similarly.


Jovan - We are experiencing some cool weather right now, but it is either hot or frigid in my office. It must be an hvac nightmare.




but trips for meetings are becoming much more regluar which is leaving me less time to actually do my work...ugh.


----------



## orange fury

A touch outside my comfort zone with the S/S tucked in, but it's getting up to 92*F today, so comfort takes precedence (and I've already gotten used to it enough that I'm looking at picking up more lol):



Lands End madras
Calvin Klein linen pants
Timex on NATO


----------



## Jovan

I think it looks great tucked in.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, in my favorite tie.

OF - Looks good to me. I know what you mean. I am still not comfortable tucking in with shorts. I do think that you would benefit from some narrower belts. Sometimes they look a bit chunky. Give Leather Man from Eliza B a try.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> No print here, just genuine lizard skin.


I thought the lizard belt was sharp-looking, and worked very well with the outfit.


----------



## FLMike

ThePopinjay said:


>


Is that a Barbour? I think someone made the Barbour reference, but there are some elements I don't recognize (like the Tartan pattern). If so, which model is it?


----------



## Jovan

I called it a Barbour, perhaps generically speaking.


----------



## Tilton

If it is a Barbour, I don't know the model. Length says Beaufort, zipper pull says non-Barbour, cuffs say non-Barbour or Barbour Kids (which I doubt), and lining says non-Barbour. Either way, definitely achieves the right look.


----------



## FLMike

Tilton said:


> If it is a Barbour, I don't know the model. Length says Beaufort, zipper pull says non-Barbour, cuffs say non-Barbour or Barbour Kids (which I doubt), and lining says non-Barbour. Either way, definitely achieves the right look.


Yes, it looks great on him and I like the look. Didn't mean to suggest otherwise. I was just curious about the model, as I couldn't readily identify it.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks everybody, it's actually that 15 dollar jcpenney model I bought a while back and quite frankly forgot that I had until I was looking for a raincoat yesterday.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## MarineDad

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, in my favorite tie.
> 
> OF - Looks good to me. I know what you mean. I am still not comfortable tucking in with shorts. I do think that you would benefit from some narrower belts. Sometimes they look a bit chunky. Give Leather Man from Eliza B a try.


Agree with you on the tie. Could you please share the maker?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Marine Dad. The one I am wearing is older from Robert Talbott made for Peabody's in Memphis, but here is a not so cheap one from Ben Silver that is calling me: https://www.bensilver.com/R35A-1st-Argyll-and-Sutherland-Highlanders,1183.html


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks Marine Dad. The one I am wearing is older from Robert Talbott made for Peabody's in Memphis, but here is a not so cheap one from Ben Silver that is calling me: https://www.bensilver.com/R35A-1st-Argyll-and-Sutherland-Highlanders,1183.html


Normally, Ben Silver has a post Father's Day or a post July 4th sale, so it might be worth waiting. That said, Ben Silver is old school in that it doesn't have a lot of sales, doesn't put everything on sale, and, most things, are not marked down as much as at other stores. So, it might or might not be worth waiting depending on how much you want it.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


>


Patrick,love the jacket. Details please


----------



## orange fury

Happy National Seersucker Day!







Stafford jacket
RL pants/OCBD/bow tie
Vineyard Vines belt
Timex on NATO


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, for an American fabric, you went beautifully All-American red, white and blue. Well done.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks! Coincidentally, I think I've found my July 4th outfit lol.


----------



## Roycru

After lunch today, wearing Madras on National Seersucker Day and waiting for my friend to get through looking at shoes....

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, J. Crew trousers, Rugby socks, and Bass shoes....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Uniform day.

Roycru - You post the best pics ever!

OF - Very nice combo. That second pic is super cool.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru: you know how to do it. You pulled off wearing some serious GTH pants with aplomb. Kudos to you. And I also really like the blue laces in the bucks.


----------



## orange fury

World Cup starts today!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


New Lands End madras
Calvin Klein linen
Lacoste belt
Timex

And, because World Cup:


I'm pulling for the US team because I live here, but I'm actually a huge Germany fan lol

Deutschland Vor! Noch ein Tor!

Oo-sa! Oo-sa!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## a.ashley

Grey plain front slacks with cuff here, brown belt & oxfords. Uni stripe ocbd with black rubber G-shock to boot. And always the glasses black bb round frames with contrast tortoise shell... pretty casual today.


----------



## ThePopinjay

From a day or two ago when it was rainy and wet.

One of my all time favorite tie finds, this raw silk navy talbott. Going to get a lot of wear out of it this summer.

*The chinos are more stone colored in real life. Is that appropriate for year round wear?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThePopinjay said:


> *The chinos are more stone colored in real life. Is that appropriate for year round wear?


I don't wear chinos much in the cooler months, and when I do, they tend to be darker.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> From a day or two ago when it was rainy and wet.
> 
> One of my all time favorite tie finds, this raw silk navy talbott. Going to get a lot of wear out of it this summer.
> *The chinos are more stone colored in real life. Is that appropriate for year round wear?


Tie is awesome. I am a year-round wearer of chinos and believe that color works (in casual situations) year round. In the colder months, I like to pair those pants with a pearl or light-grey cashmere cable-knit crew-neck sweater (white or blue OCBD underneath), a black and white herringbone tweed sport coat (with the light color dominating, so the jacket looks light grey overall) and tan suede chukkas for a fresh, cool, "light" winter look.


----------



## Reuben

Stone chinos also work quite well with a burgundy blazer. Helps avoid the "hotel concierge" look.


----------



## adoucett

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Bravo- Perhaps one of my favorite sartorial combinations that exist. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Fading Fast

adoucett said:


> Bravo- Perhaps one of my favorite sartorial combinations that exist. :icon_hailthee:


OCBD is the keeper of the classic IVY / Trad flame, right down to his perfectly imperfect (but spot on) collar roll.


----------



## orange fury

Pastels. Because summer.





RL polo
Tommy Hilfiger pants
Perry Ellis belt
Timex on NATO


----------



## Tilton

Slow day at work, so I figured I might post here again - it has been a couple of months, I think.



















Gitman shirt
Orvis poplin chinos (olive, in case that isn't clear)
Orvis surcingle belt with croc-print tabs
Corgi socks
C&J for PRL pebble-grain tassels


----------



## Jovan

Decided to embrace the warm weather for "casual" Friday.

Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece sack blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD ("secret" long roll BD)
Salt + Dapper madras tie and seersucker pocket square
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Lands' End chinos
J. Crew surcingle
Gap socks
Florsheim pennies


----------



## RT-Bone

Jovan said:


> Decided to embrace the warm weather for "casual" Friday.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece sack blazer
> Ratio Clothing OCBD ("secret" long roll BD)
> Salt + Dapper madras tie and seersucker pocket square
> The Tie Bar slide clasp
> Lands' End chinos
> J. Crew surcingle
> Gap socks
> Florsheim pennies


Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Spin Evans

That is, in my opinion, my favorite outfit I've seen you in yet, Jovan. And that's really saying something.

Been too busy to take pictures of myself lately. While out at the parks with the in-laws last week, however, I saw a bonafide trad enter the restaurant ahead of us. Pink BB polo, creased shorts, boat shoes (no socks), a lei from Ohana, and a crisp needlepoint that I would kill to own.


Nearly twelve hours later, as we sat down for the evening fireworks display, he was ahead of us again! This time, however, he changed into some khakis (flat front), a red polo, and some regular brown oxfords. That needlepoint was still there though!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Talbott regimental, blue blazer stripe OCBD. Really enjoying my blazer stripe shirts lately, I have blue and pink JCP, lavender brooks pinpoint, and a green polo one. Very versatile and a nice variation from the typical uni stripe.


----------



## Jovan

Looks good, though I think the tie bar is a little low. Ideally it sits about halfway down one's shirt/tie or slightly above that.

What is different about blazer stripes? I can't seem to find much about them.



RT-Bone said:


> Fantastic stuff.


Thank you.



Spin Evans said:


> That is, in my opinion, my favorite outfit I've seen you in yet, Jovan. And that's really saying something.
> 
> Been too busy to take pictures of myself lately. While out at the parks with the in-laws last week, however, I saw a bonafide trad enter the restaurant ahead of us. Pink BB polo, creased shorts, boat shoes (no socks), a lei from Ohana, and a crisp needlepoint that I would kill to own.
> 
> 
> Nearly twelve hours later, as we sat down for the evening fireworks display, he was ahead of us again! This time, however, he changed into some khakis (flat front), a red polo, and some regular brown oxfords. That needlepoint was still there though!


Really saying something in what way? :biggrin: Thank you though. I do wish I had coordinated the lapel and tie width a bit better in hindsight.

That gentleman looks good. Not contrived in any way, just natural. Hope you enjoyed Disney World.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Jovan, the tie bar is a little low, just a fluke I guess, normally I wear it much higher.
Below is a blazer stripe, HTJ had a big post on it a long time ago. I'm sure it's called other things as well. But that's what Brooks called it and what we call it at the shop I work at.


----------



## Jovan

Ah, I see. Thanks.


----------



## sskim3

Sunday wear



















uniqlo pincord jacket
No name brand poplin shirt
J press cotton tie (made in uk)
Brioni khakis
j press belt

_Posted via *Topify* on Android_


----------



## orange fury

Dressing 'merican today:


Ralph Lauren shirt
Calvin Klein pants
Vineyard Vines belt
Timex on grosgrain

happy World Cup! :biggrin:

In order:
11am- Los geht's Deutschland, kämpfen und siegen!
5pm- Oosa! Oosa!


----------



## sskim3

back to work monday....










BB linen blazer (courtesy of jackflash from the exchange) 
uniqlo pink ocbd 
jpress tie
perry ellis gray pants 
AE la salle


----------



## orange fury

Sskim3: i meant to tell you, I love that tie you were wearing yesterday. I personally prefer seersucker to pincord, but it looks good. I also like the blazer today. The only thing I would suggest would be that yesterday's jacket sleeves need to be shortened and today's pants need to be shortened, but other than that I like the aesthetic :thumbs-up:

Edit: actually, I'm super jealous of that linen BB blazer today lol, that looks fantastic. What material are the buttons?


----------



## Tilton

LE Madras 
PRL chinos
Sperry CVO


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Sskim3: i meant to tell you, I love that tie you were wearing yesterday. I personally prefer seersucker to pincord, but it looks good. I also like the blazer today. The only thing I would suggest would be that yesterday's jacket sleeves need to be shortened and today's pants need to be shortened, but other than that I like the aesthetic :thumbs-up:
> 
> Edit: actually, I'm super jealous of that linen BB blazer today lol, that looks fantastic. What material are the buttons?


I plan to get the sleeves shortened on the pincord blazer this week. I just been lazy and want to wear the jacket  Same goes for some of my pants as well. I am not sure what the material is on the buttons on the navy blazer. I just assumed it was plastic, but if its something else, then SCORE!

The only downside which makes me feel a little old. The tie today is actually a Yale tie since I see the logo on a Bulldog. Oh well... I went to Brandeis and I am sure a Brandeis tie just wouldn't look as good.


----------



## August West

Jovan said:


> Decided to embrace the warm weather for "casual" Friday.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers Golden Fleece sack blazer
> Ratio Clothing OCBD ("secret" long roll BD)
> Salt + Dapper madras tie and seersucker pocket square
> The Tie Bar slide clasp
> Lands' End chinos
> J. Crew surcingle
> Gap socks
> Florsheim pennies


i love this rig Jovan. 
I do have question about surcingles in general, and matching belt tabs to shoes. i have always shied away from burgundy loafers with a surcingle because i don't have a belt with burgundy tabs.

You illustrate to me here that perhaps I shouldn't be concerned about this. I'm wondering what you and others think?


----------



## orange fury

I wear brown shoes about 95% of the time anyways, but with surcingles, the rest of the belt is going to draw attention away from the leather. I'm normally a stickler about matching belt/shoes/watch strap, but in this case I don't think it matters.


----------



## Tilton

orange fury said:


> I wear brown shoes about 95% of the time anyways, but with surcingles, the rest of the belt is going to draw attention away from the leather. I'm normally a stickler about matching belt/shoes/watch strap, but in this case I don't think it matters.


Agreed. on surcingle, if it is brown, it is close enough, usually. I will caveat that with the fact that I do not wear a particular surcingle - off white with tan tabs - with any shoes darker than what I would call "medium brown" and I think matching your watch strap is way too precious looking for me.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> Agreed. on surcingle, if it is brown, it is close enough, usually. I will caveat that with the fact that I do not wear a particular surcingle - off white with tan tabs - with any shoes darker than what I would call "medium brown" and I think matching your watch strap is way too precious looking for me.


For me it's limited to brown strap/any shade of brown shoes, black strap/black shoes. Part of it though is that my black strap watches tend to be far dressier than my brown strap ones, so they end up worn for more formal occasions. It's an entirely personal thing, but I also tend to adhere to the entirely arbitrary "no black before 6pm" rule, so my black shoes/watches tend to get worn at night.


----------



## Bandit44

Some very nice summer looks.


----------



## Tilton

orange fury said:


> For me it's limited to brown strap/any shade of brown shoes, black strap/black shoes. Part of it though is that my black strap watches tend to be far dressier than my brown strap ones, so they end up worn for more formal occasions. It's an entirely personal thing, but I also tend to adhere to the entirely arbitrary "no black before 6pm" rule, so my black shoes/watches tend to get worn at night.


No, that I'm in line with. I have a black strap dress watch that I wear when I wear black dress shoes or black tie. I thought we were talking about having different watches/straps to match bourbon, walnut, chili, merlot, #8, etc. The former is common sense, the latter is precious and ridiculous.


----------



## Jovan

August West said:


> i love this rig Jovan.
> I do have question about surcingles in general, and matching belt tabs to shoes. i have always shied away from burgundy loafers with a surcingle because i don't have a belt with burgundy tabs.
> 
> You illustrate to me here that perhaps I shouldn't be concerned about this. I'm wondering what you and others think?





orange fury said:


> I wear brown shoes about 95% of the time anyways, but with surcingles, the rest of the belt is going to draw attention away from the leather. I'm normally a stickler about matching belt/shoes/watch strap, but in this case I don't think it matters.





Tilton said:


> Agreed. on surcingle, if it is brown, it is close enough, usually. I will caveat that with the fact that I do not wear a particular surcingle - off white with tan tabs - with any shoes darker than what I would call "medium brown" and I think matching your watch strap is way too precious looking for me.





orange fury said:


> For me it's limited to brown strap/any shade of brown shoes, black strap/black shoes. Part of it though is that my black strap watches tend to be far dressier than my brown strap ones, so they end up worn for more formal occasions. It's an entirely personal thing, but I also tend to adhere to the entirely arbitrary "no black before 6pm" rule, so my black shoes/watches tend to get worn at night.


Generally this is my thinking with surcingle belts. I would never wear them with black shoes. I do actually need a burgundy belt at some point though.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Generally this is my thinking with surcingle belts. I would never wear them with black shoes. I do actually need a burgundy belt at some point though.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I have a burgundy dress belt with a gold buckle from Jos A Bank that I've had for several years, it's actually surprisingly incredibly versatile. For a couple months in the winter it was about the only belt I wore.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wouldn't wear surcingles with my black shoes, either -- I have a black bridle belt* which covers my casual needs as far as black shoes go. In an ideal world, the leather tabs of your surcingles would match your shoes, but most of us aren't there yet. That said, if you're a laid-back guy whose belt rules are "black with black and brown with brown," then treat surcingles the same.

The sleeves need to come up, but how do y'all feel about this coat otherwise?

I think this is the same Stafford poly-cotton blazer stripe Popinjay posted. It's cheap, but so am I.


















*If you own something black leather that isn't refined and elegant, it should be kind of tough, right?


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> The sleeves need to come up, but how do y'all feel about this coat otherwise?


I like this a lot, YRR. Details on the jacket?


----------



## Jovan

Vintage Donald Bunce sack suit
Ledbury shirt
Polo tie
The Tie Bar lean slide clasp (unseen)
Kent Wang pocket square
J. Crew belt
Gold Toe socks
Dexter long wings


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> I like this a lot, YRR. Details on the jacket?


Thanks. 2-btn darted, maybe silk with possibly some linen, made in Hungary. The brand is "English Manor," which is a label I see on a fair bit of low-rent but tasteful '80s stuff (I've heard the style described as "PJ O'Rourke Trad.")

It's not super-nice, but it has a certain character that appeals to me. Also, bizarrely, my father has the _exact_ same coat, purchased new, though his is a 43R to my 37R.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

[/URL][/IMG]

Today, I added the second pic, because it shows the pink shirt a little better. Pink shirts are about a once a month thing for me. Maybe less.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I think I need tan loafers. Black ones just ain't hip in this context.

I wanted to wear an end-on-end BD shirt, but life is short and it was stained.

Austin Hill
Turnbull & Asser shirt
Cheap navy linen trousers
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Today, I added the second pic, because it shows the pink shirt a little better. Pink shirts are about a once a month thing for me. Maybe less.


That tie is great. And you should wear pale pink more often.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> That tie is great. And you should wear pale pink more often.


+1 .


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> If you own something black leather that isn't refined and elegant, it should be kind of tough, right?


Halford agrees.


----------



## ytc

ThePopinjay said:


>


Excellent!!


----------



## Pentheos

L-feld said:


> Halford agrees.


What an ugly woman...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


>


This needed to be brought over to this page. Popinjay, this looks is fantastic. The fits, the colors, it all just works and that is a pretty decent collar roll right there 

Jovan and Fading Fast, thank you for the comments. I rarely wear the tie as it is 2.75", but I love it.


----------



## mjo_1

^I agree! Simple yet very sharp. Who makes the pants? And the shoes?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks everybody! The pants are Lands End and the beef-roll pennies are Dexter.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks everybody! The pants are Lands End and the beef-roll pennies are Dexter.


As luck would have it, I had an outfit just about identical to that set out for tomorrow, now I have to figure out what else I can wear so it won't look like I'm ripping off you lol :tongue2:.


----------



## Fading Fast

I'm a little late to the Popinjay's-outfit-is-great fest, but it is so great that I had to mention something (hopefully, original) about it. While it is classic, you have a way of wearing it that makes it your own. Sometime when one (me) wears a classic outfit, it looks like it was picked straight out of a catalogue - someone else can have the exact same clothes on but it looks like their own choice. You have that ability - the ability to wear very classic clothes but to wear them as if you just grabbed them casually out of your closet. Kudos - I'm still trying to get there (and you could multiply your age by two and you still would probably be younger than I am).


----------



## FiscalDean

oxford cloth button down said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Today, I added the second pic, because it shows the pink shirt a little better. Pink shirts are about a once a month thing for me. Maybe less.


I like that pink shirt. In the 80's I wore a pink shirt fairly often but for some reason got away from it. However, inspired by the folks here, I just recenty picked up a pink pinpoint button down. I'm planning to take it for a spin next week.


----------



## orange fury

I had the full intention of wearing something different after seeing popinjay's rig yesterday (didn't want to rip off your look), but I was running late this morning and had to run with what I had already set out:









Calvin Klein jacket
Ralph Lauren shirt
Tommy Hilfiger reds
Belted Cow emblematic
Hart Schaffner Marx tie
Timex Weekender


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Since there isn't a thread specifically for intros, I figure this is as good a place as any.
Most of my stuff is either thrifted, Ebay, or inexpensive modern stuff with a vintagey trad feel. I love all the looks I see on this site and the various trad/ivy/prep blogs out there, but I hardly have the budget to keep up, however much I would like to. I'm also going to add some extra info like height/weight/sizes/prices as I feel there is s lack of scale in some photos out there that can really help newbies like me understand what different clothes will look like on different shaped bodies and so forth. I'm 5'10" and weigh 185 ish with what I would like to call an athletic build, though not sure how athletic it is at the moment.

Today's outfit is 
blue gingham OCBD from H&M's LOGG line size L $19 on sale
khaki chinos from Old Navy size 34x30 $22 on sale
tan/navy surcingle LL Bean outlet $10
vintage USA Weejun's ebay $20


----------



## sskim3

Keeping up with the theme of wearing breathable clothes....










LE linen gingham shirt 
LE linen pants w/ full break (should really fix it to have a slight break - hemming was done pre-AAAC days)
jpress belt 
jcrew cotton (made in usa - always enjoyed this purchase) 
blue slippers - but im actually wearing john varvatos stone suede shoes (not shown)


----------



## RT-Bone

Popin vs. OrangeFury - biggest difference I see is that Orange is wearing a jacket with a tie. I love the look, Popin, but unless you had a jacket, the tie feels out of place to me.


----------



## Tilton

RT-Bone said:


> Popin vs. OrangeFury - biggest difference I see is that Orange is wearing a jacket with a tie. I love the look, Popin, but unless you had a jacket, the tie feels out of place to me.


Yes, this. Tie with no jacket says "supermarket manager" to me.


----------



## Reuben

Tilton said:


> Yes, this. Tie with no jacket says "supermarket manager" to me.


I'm choosing to believe he "borrowed" a jacket from work once he got there, trying it out before deciding if he was going to bite or not. I do miss the casual tie opportunities that fall and winter give you with jackets and knits. Even an ultra-light Harrington is sweltering about now.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tilton said:


> Yes, this. Tie with no jacket says "supermarket manager" to me.


 It's a pretty casual tie and I think it's fine. I guess I'd be fine being a well dressed "Supermarket manager". As a side note, the air conditioner at work needs to be serviced, and it is sweltering at work so I've been jacketless as of late.


----------



## PrepTitus

*today*

It's been a while!


----------



## Tilton

Reuben said:


> I'm choosing to believe he "borrowed" a jacket from work once he got there, trying it out before deciding if he was going to bite or not. I do miss the casual tie opportunities that fall and winter give you with jackets and knits. Even an ultra-light Harrington is sweltering about now.


I presume this implies he works at a men's clothing store...



ThePipinjay said:


> It's a pretty casual tieand I think it's fine. I guess I'd be fine being a well dressed "Supermarket manager". As a side note, the air conditioner at work needs to be serviced, and it is sweltering at work so I've been jacketless as of late.




Living in the swamp of DC, I will concede that the sweltering heat of summer can lead us to change our dress to combat the heat. However, regardless of material, my personal rule is "no jacket, no tie," but to each his own. I don't make claim of any great knowledge or sartorial prowess here, anyway.

The "supermarket manager" was a joke - there are far more jacketless, tie-wearing 20-somethings walking to the metro every morning in my neck of the woods than there are supermarket managers. If I really want to go for the gut, I say someone looks like a House intern, but you're not wearing a solid-black JAB suit, jewel-tone shirt, and these bad boys:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

PrepTitus said:


> It's been a while!
> 
> View attachment 11704


And your contributions have been missed! Details on the jacket when you get the chance would be appreciated.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tilton said:


> The "supermarket manager" was a joke - there are far more jacketless, tie-wearing 20-somethings walking to the metro every morning in my neck of the woods than there are supermarket managers.


 No worries Tilton, no offense taken. I generally make it a rule to have a jacket but it's hot and my summer jackets are lacking unfortunately. And to answer your question, I do work at a small better men's shop part time for the summer while I'm off from school.


----------



## ThePopinjay

oxford cloth button down said:


> And your contributions have been missed! Details on the jacket when you get the chance would be appreciated.


 Agreed, you're among my favorite on this forum.


----------



## Jovan

Popinjay, what is your size? I'll keep an eye out for you with regards to summer jackets.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> Popinjay, what is your size? I'll keep an eye out for you with regards to summer jackets.


 I'm a 42r, thanks Jovan, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## PrepTitus

oxford cloth button down said:


> And your contributions have been missed! Details on the jacket when you get the chance would be appreciated.





ThePopinjay said:


> Agreed, you're among my favorite on this forum.


Thanks, guys! I got this 3/2 roll jacket from J Crew actually. Surprisingly unlike the other jacket models of J Crew, it has really soft natural shoulder and decent lapel width! It's light blue, the material is either oxford or chambray-like, I'm not really sure. But it has been used definitely a lot this summer!


----------



## Reuben

VV gingham poplin fun shirt, cotton ribbon belt, BB white chinos, modern Florsheim dirty bucks, NO SOCKS


----------



## Monocle

/\ /\ Wow Reuben, you weren't kidding! Now I'm gonna have to really get to work to keep up the trades..

And I'm sure your just so bummed at the prospect of having to acquire a new wardrobe....


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> /\ /\ Wow Reuben, you weren't kidding! Now I'm gonna have to really get to work to keep up the trades..
> 
> And I'm sure your just so bummed at the prospect of having to acquire a new wardrobe....


About as bummed as you are about the chance to cherry-pick a decent swath of mine . . . And it's all about eating better, like fruit for breakfast:


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> About as bummed as you are about the chance to cherry-pick a decent swath of mine . . . And it's all about eating better, like fruit for breakfast:


I suddenly really miss college lol


----------



## drlivingston

%$#@ Sara Lee! That pie is the real deal! Don't get any of that on the fun shirt... nasty stain.


----------



## orange fury

RL polo
Tommy Hilfiger pants 
Timex Weekender


----------



## orange fury

drlivingston said:


> %$#@ Sara Lee! That pie is the real deal! Don't get any of that on the fun shirt... nasty stain.


Bahahaha :biggrin:

No joke though, that looks fantastic...


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> I suddenly really miss college lol


Less college so much as my four mile run in the mornings (+400 calories for the pie, +180 for full-fat greek yogurt, -650 for the run) . . . and being out of bread. OK, so maybe a little bit college.



drlivingston said:


> %$#@ Sara Lee! That pie is the real deal! Don't get any of that on the fun shirt... nasty stain.


Homemade crust, home-grown blueberries in a mix of five different cultivars, dang straight it's the real deal. The shirt (and white chinos) are perfectly safe, they were from yesterday and the pie was this morning



orange fury said:


> Bahahaha :biggrin:
> 
> No joke though, that looks fantastic...


Oh, it's amazing. I love it when my girlfriend and mother get jealous of each other baking for me. :biggrin:


----------



## L-feld

ThePopinjay said:


> I'm a 42r, thanks Jovan, I greatly appreciate it!


Do you lean towards the taller or shorter side of that? I have a Huntington chambray sack, half lined, wears very cool, in 43R. It's just too short for me. It's yours for the cost of a shipping label if you want it.


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


> Less college so much as my four mile run in the mornings (+400 calories for the pie, +180 for full-fat greek yogurt, -650 for the run) . . . and being out of bread. OK, so maybe a little bit college.
> 
> Homemade crust, home-grown blueberries in a mix of five different cultivars, dang straight it's the real deal. The shirt (and white chinos) are perfectly safe, they were from yesterday and the pie was this morning
> 
> Oh, it's amazing. I love it when my girlfriend and mother get jealous of each other baking for me. :biggrin:


Enjoy it while you are young, my friend. LOL. When you get to be the age some of us have reached, just think of eating a big slab of that pie and seemingly no amount of running will negate the impact of those "naughty" thoughts! My typical breakfast is a dry toasted English muffin and two eggs fried in water(!), for gawd's sake! Lunch is 3/4cup of low fat cottage cheese, flavored with a liberal shot of Sriracha sauce. Dinner...I just can't bear the thought! Can it get any worse?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

for today I've got:
Unstructured unlined cotton twill jacket for the heat, in dark tan, not sure what to call the weave, its sort of like a half herringbone, I know its darted, sorry, but at least no shoulder pads! thrifted
Club Room plaid OCBD, size L, must be a traditional fit, because its quite billowy, tried to neaten it up with a military tuck, gift
my favorite belt, navy surcingle, with dark brown leather tabs, burgundy stripe, and brass hardware size 36, LL Bean outlet, $15
same kind of chinos as yesterday
also favorite watch, i know its not trad, but its a college graduation gift and it takes me back to my military days. Luminox. sooooo many tritium vials. love it.
footwear is USA made vintage Weejun tassle kilties, ebay $20. I know the kilties are kind of borderline, but they happen to fit my foot shape so well, and they're super popular in my workplace.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Love that jacket. Get those sleeves taken up an inch or two and it'll be perfect.

Edit: maybe a quarter or half-inch on the trousers, but that's just nit-picking. Good on ya for ditching the socks.


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> Love that jacket. Get those sleeves taken up an inch or two and it'll be perfect.


+1 - I dig the look but you may upset some with the sockless look. :tongue2: Welcome to forum!


----------



## RT-Bone

-BB seersucker
-Rugby chinos
-AE McGraws
-LE OTC socks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

It's a code-a-thon at work today to meet some deadlines. "Weekend dress" permissible given the workload and hours.
PRL madras
Ratty old Orvis belt
BB chinos that had a run in with some blood and are now 5" inseam shorts.
Decade-old Topsiders


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

sskim3 said:


> +1 - I dig the look but you may upset some with the sockless look. :tongue2: Welcome to forum!


Thanks for the welcome! Yes, the jacket sleeves are too long, I never noticed just how much until looking at these pics. Off to the tailor ASAP.


----------



## HerrDavid

PrepTitus said:


> Thanks, guys! I got this 3/2 roll jacket from J Crew actually. Surprisingly unlike the other jacket models of J Crew, it has really soft natural shoulder and decent lapel width! It's light blue, the material is either oxford or chambray-like, I'm not really sure. But it has been used definitely a lot this summer!


PrepTitus, allow me to join OCBD and ThePopinJay aboard the welcome (back) wagon! Very good stuff and an especially handsome tie. Details?


----------



## PrepTitus

HerrDavid said:


> PrepTitus, allow me to join OCBD and ThePopinJay aboard the welcome (back) wagon! Very good stuff and an especially handsome tie. Details?


Thanks! I thrifted the tie actually, un-known brand but it's all silk and unlined.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today*

A hopsack 3/2 roll J Press has been a great help for this weather! Phew, the heat....
Also, my first try with the pocket square look. What do you guys think?









I apologize that I cannot get a closer view to the fabric due to the poor quality of my laptop camera


----------



## Jovan

PrepTitus, a triumphant return! Thanks for coming back.

Same suit as the other day, now with black shoes again. Forgot to take closeup pics.


----------



## orange fury

Two thoughts:
1) I saw my mom Wednesday and Thursday while wearing reds and the rig I wore yesterday. She asked if I ever wear something normal, like khakis. My response: "yeah, but it's summer".
2) I've decided seersucker is the socially acceptable way to wear pajamas in public.



Tommy Hilfiger pants
Lands End seersucker shirt 
Timex Weekender


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Casual Friday!

S/S plaid OCBD imported, size M, gift
off white knit cotton belt to "summer" the outfit up a bit, thrifted, 50cents
Levi's 505 rolled up, can't remember if these were raw denim or dark indigo rinse...JCPenny, $35
white socks
and some of my favorite shoes
Rancourt Ranger 1.0 in Dark Olive CXL


----------



## sskim3

Yesterday, I picked up my new J Press pincord pants after getting it hemmed. So naturally, I get to wear it on Fun Friday.



















J Press Pincord Pants 
BB Linen Jacket
Uniqlo Chamray Shirt
J Press Fun Belt 
John Varatos Suede Shoes


----------



## stcolumba

Bits o' trad and conservative.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba, good to see you again - you and your ridiculously awesome clothes (like your pinstripe suit and purple bow tie) have been missed.


----------



## gamma68

Just when I was wondering where StC has been, he returns with an outstanding rig!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Just when I was wondering where StC has been, he returns with an outstanding rig!


Well, yesterday, I was here:


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Bits o' trad and conservative.


Outstanding, details please


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Outstanding, details please


Thank you for the kind words, all.
Details: SuitSupply Napoli suit which I got on a rare (for them) sale. I think I paid about $200. Gamma could have advised me where I could have got it for $20. (I really need to consult him, sometime!!!) I have been diligent in working out and have gone down a size in most of my clothing. I found that many of the SuitSupply offerings fit me to a "T" otr. The construction, tailoring, and price made it a better choice than Brooks Bros. At least, this is true for me. The shirt is also by SS. I have experimented with mtm shirts with expensive, unsatisfactory results. This otr, must-iron, shirt fits better than any mtm that I ever (foolishly) bought. This shirt cost less than a Brook Bros shirt. The bow is an old Brooks Bros.

Most of my shirts are Brooks Bros with a couple of JPress thrown in. Over the past few months, I have been ridding my closet of all clothing that I have not wore in over a year. I've given away at least 30% of my wardrobe. I am trying to adopt the one in, one out theory.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 - great new pants and wonderful belt to go with them.


----------



## stcolumba

Working on a Saturday--playing an out-of-town church gig. Suitsupply, Brooks Bros, J Press, AE


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I promise my typical attire is more trad than this -- even if somebody at a party I was at last night (blue ocbd, yellow poplin pants) said "If you tied a sweater around your neck, you'd look like a drug lord," which was meant as a pretty unambiguous compliment.

Obviously, the coat is sort of borderline, and the white jeans are too low-rise, but we haven't had the 2014 edition of "Can/should we wear polo shirts with tailored jackets" yet.


----------



## orange fury

This will undoubtedly catch flack, but I'm on a 3-day weekend, it's hot, and I'm comfortable:



Lands End Indian madras
Chaps chino shorts
espadrillestore.com espadrilles 
Timex weekender
RL ribbon belt

also, Panama hat in the background, and a mimosa out of the picture


----------



## L-feld

Flack? For what? Highly acceptable warm weather preppy garb.

Nice espadrilles, btw.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> Flack? For what? Highly acceptable warm weather preppy garb.
> 
> Nice espadrilles, btw.


+1 and good to see the much discussed espadrilles in action.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I promise my typical attire is more trad than this -- even if somebody at a party I was at last night (blue ocbd, yellow poplin pants) said "If you tied a sweater around your neck, you'd look like a drug lord," which was meant as a pretty unambiguous compliment.
> 
> Obviously, the coat is sort of borderline, and the white jeans are too low-rise, but we haven't had the 2014 edition of "Can/should we wear polo shirts with tailored jackets" yet.


If you tied a sweater around your neck you'd look... preppy, like you always do. (Meant as a compliment, of course).

My standard barbecue wear has been an aloha shirt, a panama hat and a cigar. Apparently, that makes me loom like I "could order a hit on someone." Go figure.

And the answer regarding sport jackets and polos is an unequivocal yes.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Flack? For what? Highly acceptable warm weather preppy garb.
> 
> Nice espadrilles, btw.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit





Fading Fast said:


> +1 and good to see the much discussed espadrilles in action.


I appreciate it! I was thinking I would get flack for the untucked shirt, shorts, and/or espadrilles, since they're occasionally objects of derision around here lol


----------



## stcolumba

A perfect Michigan Saturday night. Grilling hot dogs and getting ready to listen to the Detroit Tigers baseball game. I’ve had this Subaru Crosstrek exactly for one year. After having driven 27,000 miles in it through some of the most dreadful winter weather Michigan could muster, I can say, without reservation, that this is a great, reliable vehicle. And it is roomy enough to put lots of “stuff” in the back.

For most of the day, I wore dress socks, and they left their mark! 

JCrew shirt, JCP shorts


----------



## L-feld

For YRR.

I can't believe how much use i'm getting out of this Keydge jacket.





Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

More madras on my 3-day weekend:


Rugby madras
Chaps chino shorts
espadrillestore.com espadrilles 
Timex Weekender
Vineyard Vines ribbon belt


----------



## stcolumba

Home, at last, after a long weekend on the organ bench.
Alexander Clothier blazer
Shirt, tie, trouser, socks: Brooks Bros
Ferragamo loafers (greatly reduced, on sale!!)


----------



## Reuben

Apparel by SSEW seersucker swimtrunks:


Jack Donnelly khakis, Russell mocc croc-trimmed pennies, worn-out BB blue OCBD


----------



## loarbmhs

I think it all looks pretty great. But I'd lose the popped collar. A bit "too too" for my taste.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I promise my typical attire is more trad than this -- even if somebody at a party I was at last night (blue ocbd, yellow poplin pants) said "If you tied a sweater around your neck, you'd look like a drug lord," which was meant as a pretty unambiguous compliment.
> 
> Obviously, the coat is sort of borderline, and the white jeans are too low-rise, but we haven't had the 2014 edition of "Can/should we wear polo shirts with tailored jackets" yet.


----------



## sskim3

Back at work and its a Monday...










Bill Khakis gingham poplin shirt 
Uniqlo pinpord jacket
Thrifted BB linen pants


----------



## orange fury

Last day of the my long weekend:


Lands End madras
Chaps shorts
espadrilles
timex


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

As OCBD calls them, uniform day for me.
red pinpoint button-down, Club Room, size L, just thrifted yesterday for $2
Old Navy chinos
LL Bean surcingle
Sebago Docksides in what I'm guessing is medium brown, but it looks so reddish in person it may be chili brown, idk, barely worn, Ebay $10


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today, just-in-from-eBay Bill's khakis, Martin Dingman calfskin belt, Cole Haan loafers, Brooks yellow ocbd (with unlined collar)


----------



## straw sandals

I like it! That said, if you're going out to a party, you could go even more GTH with the jacket. Pink? Madras? Batik? If you turn it up to 11, I think you can raise the collar of your polo skyward, like the triumphant wings of an ascending eagle. Otherwise, I agree with loarbmhs that the collar should be unpopped.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I promise my typical attire is more trad than this -- even if somebody at a party I was at last night (blue ocbd, yellow poplin pants) said "If you tied a sweater around your neck, you'd look like a drug lord," which was meant as a pretty unambiguous compliment.
> 
> Obviously, the coat is sort of borderline, and the white jeans are too low-rise, but we haven't had the 2014 edition of "Can/should we wear polo shirts with tailored jackets" yet.


----------



## stcolumba

Wasting time on a warm, rainy, summer afternoon, sipping a cup of Starbucks,. waiting for a friend. Nothing is more comfortable than a beat up old pair of LL Bean mocs.

JCrew shirt, JCP shorts, LL Bean Camp Moc


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> If you tied a sweater around your neck you'd look... preppy, like you always do. (Meant as a compliment, of course).
> 
> My standard barbecue wear has been an aloha shirt, a panama hat and a cigar. Apparently, that makes me loom like I "could order a hit on someone." Go figure.
> 
> And the answer regarding sport jackets and polos is an unequivocal yes.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit





L-feld said:


> For YRR.
> 
> I can't believe how much use i'm getting out of this Keydge jacket.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Thanks. May I ask what color those shoes are?



loarbmhs said:


> I think it all looks pretty great. But I'd lose the popped collar. A bit "too too" for my taste.


Thanks. I wasn't sure about it myself -- it won't become a habit.



straw sandals said:


> I like it! That said, if you're going out to a party, you could go even more GTH with the jacket. Pink? Madras? Batik? If you turn it up to 11, I think you can raise the collar of your polo skyward, like the triumphant wings of an ascending eagle. Otherwise, I agree with loarbmhs that the collar should be unpopped.


Thanks. It was, indeed, for a party. And if I had a batik coat, that's how I would wear it. I may borrow "raised skyward like the triumphant wings of an ascending eagle" if I ever do this again.

Not for a party:










With stone chinos and tan wingtip bals.

I think I wore this coat with this shirt very recently. Oh well.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. May I ask what color those shoes are.


No. 8. I need to get a better lighting situation, as everything was reading a bit dark. For the record, the jacket was navy and the pants were powder blue.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> No. 8. I need to get a better lighting situation, as everything was reading a bit dark. For the record, the jacket was navy and the pants were powder blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I guessed navy, but powder blue is (good) news. I have a beater pair of black pebble beefrolls with white stitching: I wish they were green shell (or green CXL, if such a thing exists).


----------



## orange fury

Back to work:


Lands End madras
Calvin Klein linen
Timex Weekender
Johnston and Murphy tassel loafers


----------



## sskim3

Still keeping with the summer theme...










JAB seersucker jacket
jpress OCBD 
perry ellis tie
perry ellis linen pants


----------



## orange fury

Is that black on black seersucker?


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Is that black on black seersucker?


It's navy with white stripes. At the time of purchase, I wanted something more business like that didn't stand out as much. But I still want the classic white and blue seersucker.


----------



## Jovan

Same ol', same ol'.


https://imageshack.com/i/mu8eddj


----------



## Spin Evans

Been a while since I last posted. New sport coat gave me a good enough reason.

PRL 3/2 herringbone jacket (all cotton).
PRL gingham shirt with puny collar.
PRL linen/cotton trousers.
PRL belt.
J Press sports tie.
Alden loafers.

I would have preferred a pair of tan loafers, a shirt with a healthier collar, and a raw silk tie. This one from The Knottery would be perfect: https://theknottery.com/ties/raw-silk-dotted-tie-pre-order-navy.html And I've finally, reluctantly, decided to branch out of oxfords and into the world of pinpoints and poplins. Those more saturated colors really do work better against some jackets.

Also, you've all seen the J Press sports tie before. And you've probably all seen the ones with Handsome Dan on them. I found this tie on eBay, but it had a slightly different mascot. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## RT-Bone

Spin Evans said:


> Been a while since I last posted. New sport coat gave me a good enough reason.
> 
> PRL 3/2 herringbone jacket (all cotton).
> PRL gingham shirt with puny collar.
> PRL linen/cotton trousers.
> PRL belt.
> J Press sports tie.
> Alden loafers.


Killer jacket.


----------



## orange fury

RL polo/chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> Been a while since I last posted. New sport coat gave me a good enough reason.
> 
> PRL 3/2 herringbone jacket (all cotton).
> PRL gingham shirt with puny collar.
> PRL linen/cotton trousers.
> PRL belt.
> J Press sports tie.
> Alden loafers.
> 
> I would have preferred a pair of tan loafers, a shirt with a healthier collar, and a raw silk tie. This one from The Knottery would be perfect: https://theknottery.com/ties/raw-silk-dotted-tie-pre-order-navy.html And I've finally, reluctantly, decided to branch out of oxfords and into the world of pinpoints and poplins. Those more saturated colors really do work better against some jackets.
> 
> Also, you've all seen the J Press sports tie before. And you've probably all seen the ones with Handsome Dan on them. I found this tie on eBay, but it had a slightly different mascot. Anyone know anything about it?


Great outfit, and, as said above, killer jacket and very neat tie (I hope someone has details for you on it).


----------



## FLMike

Spin Evans said:


>


I will echo previous comments......great jacket. However, I can't imagine wearing it outside in FL right now.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans - one more jacket comment. I know it is new RL, but it looks like an incredible vintage find (and I mean that absolutely and completely as a compliment). It looks very Hollywood 1930s to me.


----------



## thegovteach

FLCracka said:


> I will echo previous comments......great jacket. However, I can't imagine wearing it outside in FL right now.


I agree, great jacket, but in SE Texas this time of year, it would kill us....


----------



## Reuben

Oxxford navy wool fresco jacket, PS probably made by someone's granny years ago, Garden and Gun tie by Southern Proper, beautifully soft BB OCBD, Jack Donelly khakis, satan's loafers (Alden 666, thanks Patrick!). Not shown is the Vineyard Vines Derby belt, blue gingham with pink horseshoes.


----------



## Tiger

Jovan said:


> Same ol', same ol'.
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/mu8eddj


Maybe commonplace to you, Jovan, but I think you look sharp as can be!


----------



## Jovan

Spin Evans said:


> Been a while since I last posted. New sport coat gave me a good enough reason.
> 
> PRL 3/2 herringbone jacket (all cotton).
> PRL gingham shirt with puny collar.
> PRL linen/cotton trousers.
> PRL belt.
> J Press sports tie.
> Alden loafers.
> 
> I would have preferred a pair of tan loafers, a shirt with a healthier collar, and a raw silk tie. This one from The Knottery would be perfect: https://theknottery.com/ties/raw-silk-dotted-tie-pre-order-navy.html And I've finally, reluctantly, decided to branch out of oxfords and into the world of pinpoints and poplins. Those more saturated colors really do work better against some jackets.
> 
> Also, you've all seen the J Press sports tie before. And you've probably all seen the ones with Handsome Dan on them. I found this tie on eBay, but it had a slightly different mascot. Anyone know anything about it?


Don't be so hard on yourself. This is a good "rig" and that sport coat is a wonderful find. The pocket square could do with being less in your face perhaps, but we all know about my boring preference for a small puff, single point, or straight fold. I too prefer longer button-down collars for wear with ties, they better frame the tie knot and fill up more space between the lapels.



Fading Fast said:


> Spin Evans - one more jacket comment. I know it is new RL, but it looks like an incredible vintage find (and I mean that absolutely and completely as a compliment). It looks very Hollywood 1930s to me.


It's more of a 1960s cut, I own a vintage sport coat much like that one except without darts. They definitely did it on purpose. There's a decent market for it since the look came back with Mad Men (mind you, along with the low rise trousers that got popular later in the decade, but I'll take the good with the bad).



Reuben said:


> Oxxford navy wool fresco jacket, PS probably made by someone's granny years ago, Garden and Gun tie by Southern Proper, beautifully soft BB OCBD, Jack Donelly khakis, satan's loafers (Alden 666, thanks Patrick!). Not shown is the Vineyard Vines Derby belt, blue gingham with pink horseshoes.


Tie's not my cup of tea, but you pull it off as well as anyone can. You look like a "Southern proper" gentleman here.



Tiger said:


> Maybe commonplace to you, Jovan, but I think you look sharp as can be!


Thanks, Tiger. Merely meant that I'm wearing the same nearly-colourless items as always, which surely gets repetitive to observers of the thread.


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> Tie's not my cup of tea, but you pull it off as well as anyone can. You look like a "Southern proper" gentleman here.


'preciate it Jovan, that tie is one of my favorites and that's exactly the look I was going for, trapped as I was in the Vermont mountains and surrounded by locals and Mainers. I considered light blue or seersucker pants and white bucks but I didn't want anyone having an aneurism. Surprisingly there was one seersucker suit in attendance at the wedding, but it was khaki and white and paired with Chacos.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> 'preciate it Jovan, that tie is one of my favorites and that's exactly the look I was going for, trapped as I was in the Vermont mountains and surrounded by locals and Mainers. I considered light blue or seersucker pants and white bucks but I didn't want anyone having an aneurism. Surprisingly there was one seersucker suit in attendance at the wedding, but it was khaki and white *and paired with Chacos.*


Like, Chocos _sandals_? :eek2:

Also, love the whole look. It's funny you mention the VV Derby belt, I found one tonight that was horses/riders on a blue background, I wanted it so bad but it was way too big.


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Like, Chocos _sandals_? :eek2:


Yup, and the only type of seersucker I dislike, too. Something about light tan and white stripes just kinda makes it seem grungy to me, like there's not enough distinction between the colors and it looks like a badly stained creme suit.



orange fury said:


> Also, love the whole look. It's funny you mention the VV Derby belt, I found one tonight that was horses/riders on a blue background, I wanted it so bad but it was way too big.


Thanks, and details? Dibs? Also, you can easily cut down a surcingle belt yourself or have a cobbler do it for you. Mine charges $5 a belt which is easily worth it for me.


----------



## vpkozel

Reuben said:


> Garden and Gun


One of the best magazines ever. I may have to invest some of those ties for Christmas presents.

Oh, the rest of your get up is quite nice as well.


----------



## Spin Evans

Nah, wore the above outfit to church on Sunday and promptly popped off the jacket when leaving services. It's quarter-lined, but that weave may as well be tweed; it doesn't let any air in.

Reuben, excellent outfit. I'm eagerly awaiting the appearance of that Dawgs needlepoint you said might be coming down the line. And chacos with seersucker?? That's just aggressively bad taste.


----------



## orange fury

World Cup Day at work. Not trad in the least, but gratuitous patriotism is close, right?







RL polo/chinos
VV belt
Timex Weekender
Cole Haan Ascot IIs

I wanted to bring a bald eagle with me to work, but HR wouldn't let me. "Too much liberty" was cited as a reason.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> PRL 3/2 herringbone jacket (all cotton).
> PRL gingham shirt with puny collar.
> PRL linen/cotton trousers.
> PRL belt.
> J Press sports tie.
> Alden loafers.


Spin, I really like the jacket--and the entire rig. I'm a big fan of open patch pockets, and the jacket appears to be a perfect fit. Well done!


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


It's not clear to me which team you're rooting for.


----------



## RT-Bone

Wait...there's a game today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Well played :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Well played :icon_hailthee:


Way to raise the flag - well done outfit. What type of company do you work for?


----------



## gamma68

Lands' End striped poplin shirt
Orvis surcingle belt (navy with red stripe)
BB garment-dyed chinos, Clark fit, in "brick"
(really like the seersucker pocket lining on these pants)
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## CMDC

Made in USA casual today...

JPress blue gingham
Bills chamois cloth khakis
Walk Over bucks
Leather Man ring belt w/blue crabs
Merona socks w/ crabs--just got these at Target last weekend so if you like 'em, they should be out there.


----------



## orange fury

Lands End seersucker
Tommy Hilfiger reds
Belted Cow emblematic
Timex Weekender
Navy Sperry AO's (not seen)


----------



## stcolumba

Hooray for Friday afternoon!
Gant shirt
J Crew shorts
LL Bean mocs


----------



## aweart

[/URL]

longtime lurker first post
Brooks Brothers Pincord Jacket
PRL White Button Down
Tie is Robert Talbort

Sorry for the bad iPhone pics:)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pretty much everyday this week looked like this.

Aweart - Welcome. Nice pincord. Looks good with the tie, too.


----------



## Reuben

I call this one "The Tiger's Pajamas"


----------



## adoucett

Just a simple try-on picture, will try to do more photos to get a fit assessment from you guys. That being said, here's the jacket I received from user JackFlash- Worn with a patriotic rig considering we're going into 4th of July territory soon!


----------



## FiscalDean

aweart said:


> [/URL]
> 
> longtime lurker first post
> Brooks Brothers Pincord Jacket
> PRL White Button Down
> Tie is Robert Talbort
> 
> Sorry for the bad iPhone pics:)[/QUOTE]
> 
> Welcome to the forum. Great looking tie.


----------



## ATL

RLPL shirt (trade)
Gitman cotton tie (thriftted)
Trafalgar belt (thrifted)
J crew seersucker pants (gift)
No-name spectators (ebay for almost nothing)


----------



## L-feld

Oh dear, I really am turning into an old man. I bought white orthopaedic loafers. I guess it's time to buy a timeshare in Palm Beach.




Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

My grandmother's 91st birthday is this week, so we're having a party for her today:









Stafford linen/cotton sport coat
RL chinos/OCBD
thetiebar.com bow tie
Belted Cow emblematic
Hamilton Brandon
Panama Hat
Johnson and Murphy tassel loafers


----------



## adoucett

Very nice bow, belt, and watch. I can't say I'm a big hat guy (just my own preference) but the rest of the outfit is spot on to me. That bow tie looks 100% like a Brooks Brothers make too!


----------



## Pappa

orange fury said:


> My grandmother's 91st birthday is this week, so we're having a party for her today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford linen/cotton sport coat
> RL chinos/OCBD
> thetiebar.com bow tie
> Belted Cow emblematic
> Hamilton Brandon
> Panama Hat
> Johnson and Murphy tassel loafers


Nice rig and especially like seeing a young man wear a REAL hat, gawd I abhor those "Bubba Caps!"


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> Very nice bow, belt, and watch. I can't say I'm a big hat guy (just my own preference) but the rest of the outfit is spot on to me. That bow tie looks 100% like a Brooks Brothers make too!


I thought the same thing about the bow tie. Looks great, Mr. Fury! I bet your grandmother thought you looked smashing.


----------



## Roycru

The Brooks Brothers and Tie Bar versions use slightly different fabrics.........


----------



## orange fury

Ugh Monday. At least it's a short week (and Germany plays today and the US plays tomorrow):



LE madras
RL chinos/belt
J&M loafers
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## sskim3

Monday attire: 









BB charcoal suit
jpress shirt
robert talbott tie 
AE la salle shoes (not shown)


----------



## Tilton

I don't know why, but the horizontally striped ribbon belts with plaid madras shirts just don't work for me - it is just too jarring to my eye. 

L-Feld: funniest comment I've seen on here in a while. Excellent.


----------



## ATL

Like the fit above, everything is thrifted or gifted.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Blue uni strip from JCrew
navy/white ribbon belt
khaki chinos
new to me Bass white bucks thrifted this weekend for $8!


----------



## gamma68

^ I like the bucks--nice find! I've been looking for a nice pair for a while.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

gamma68 said:


> ^ I like the bucks--nice find! I've been looking for a nice pair for a while.


Thanks!
I hit the shoe area first at my local thrifting spot and i found a pair of sebago rough-out chukkas that i was lukewarm about tagged $15, so I put them in my cart to see what else I could find, somewhat disappointed that there was nothing else nice on the shoe racks ( I really need some longwing bluchers and black cap-toe oxfords). After I found a bunch of clothes I wanted I returned to the shoe rack to put the sebagos back, lo and behold someone had put these white bucks on the rack sometime between when I got there and right prior to me checking out. They're a half size too big, but for $8 I can live with it!


----------



## ThePopinjay

work work work!


Thought I'd go all red, white, and blue today! Corbin poplin, Brooks shirt, 'Emilio Men's Shop" tie, LE reds, AE Norwich


----------



## L-feld

Tilton said:


> L-Feld: funniest comment I've seen on here in a while. Excellent.


If you think that's funny, consider the fact that i'm en route to an industrial music night dressed like this.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> work work work!
> 
> 
> Thought I'd go all red, white, and blue today! Corbin poplin, Brooks shirt, 'Emilio Men's Shop" tie, LE reds, AE Norwich


Very nice! Love the tie


----------



## RT-Bone

USA. 

-BB linen 
-J.Press skull & crossbones belt
-LE Canvas chinos
-Bass 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

its gonna be a hot one today.




























BB shirt 
Perry Ellis Linen Pants
Calvin Klein Belt
New to me Florsheim Shell PTB (posted pics indoors and outdoors)

Now I am officially a part of the shell club. This is one of two of new shell acquisitions.


----------



## orange fury

U-S-A! U-S-A!







Besides the color/pattern scheme, everything is either made in USA or a historically american brand:

Land's End DB blazer
Ralph Lauren shirt/pants/socks
Vineyard Vines belt
Hart Schaffner Marx tie

unseen:
Cole Haan Ascot II's
Hamilton Baxter 
...and a healthy dose of gratuitous patriotism. 'Merica.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

sskim3 said:


> its gonna be a hot one today.
> 
> BB shirt
> Perry Ellis Linen Pants
> Calvin Klein Belt
> New to me Florsheim Shell PTB (posted pics indoors and outdoors)
> 
> Now I am officially a part of the shell club. This is one of two of new shell acquisitions.


SOOO jealous of those PTB's!!!

Here's mine for today









half-lined summer weight navy blazer, no tags, unknown make and size, thrifted for $5
blue gingham OCBD H&M fitted Large
light gray lightweight wool trousers, Lands End, 35w, around 29 inseam, cuffs done by me, thrifted for $2
white bucks, bass, thrifted, $8
can't see them but socks are light gray, med gray, navy argyle


----------



## sskim3

ThatDudeOrion said:


> SOOO jealous of those PTB's!!!


Thanks! It was part of my "frustrated feebay" ordeal where I went on a shopping frenzy. I like the blazer on you and it is a great fit.


----------



## L-feld

ThatDudeOrion said:


> SOOO jealous of those PTB's!!!
> 
> Here's mine for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half-lined summer weight navy blazer, no tags, unknown make and size, thrifted for $5
> blue gingham OCBD H&M fitted Large
> light gray lightweight wool trousers, Lands End, 35w, around 29 inseam, cuffs done by me, thrifted for $2
> white bucks, bass, thrifted, $8
> can't see them but socks are light gray, med gray, navy argyle


If I were you, I would go for a slightly longer jacket, although the fit of this one is by no means terrible. That said, it looks incongruous with the more billowy pants.

Speaking of the pants, you would probably do well to take in the thigh and take off another half inch of length. That would give you a much cleaner leg line.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> If I were you, I would go for a slightly longer jacket, although the fit of this one is by no means terrible. That said, it looks incongruous with the more billowy pants.
> 
> Speaking of the pants, you would probably do well to take in the thigh and take off another half inch of length. That would give you a much cleaner leg line.


i agree with this, the jacket looks good, but the fit of the pants (while not bad) are slightly incongruous with the rest of the outfit. Slimming and shortening the legs a touch will be in keeping with the fitted lines of the jacket.

Good look overall though, I love the bucks!


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> I call this one "The Tiger's Pajamas"


What's the consensus around here on wearing striped belts with plaid shirts? I feel like madras shirts are too wispy for a leather belt, and all of my surcingle or grosgrain belts are either striped or emblematic. I'm undecided.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> What's the consensus around here on wearing striped belts with plaid shirts? I feel like madras shirts are too wispy for a leather belt, and all of my surcingle or grosgrain belts are either striped or emblematic. I'm undecided.


I would go with the emblematic, I've consistently been told (including yesterday) that the plaid clashes with the stripes when I've tried mixing my madras and striped ribbon belts. I have a solid light blue solid ribbon belt and a white woven belt that I primarily use with madras, but my lobster print surcingle has garnered positive comments in the past.


----------



## mrfixit

looks good except for the stubble. 



orange fury said:


> U-S-A! U-S-A!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides the color/pattern scheme, everything is either made in USA or a historically american brand:
> 
> Land's End DB blazer
> Ralph Lauren shirt/pants/socks
> Vineyard Vines belt
> Hart Schaffner Marx tie
> 
> unseen:
> Cole Haan Ascot II's
> Hamilton Baxter
> ...and a healthy dose of gratuitous patriotism. 'Merica.


----------



## orange fury

mrfixit said:


> looks good except for the stubble.


Lol I was running late this morning


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> I would go with the emblematic, I've consistently been told (including yesterday) that the plaid clashes with the stripes when I've tried mixing my madras and striped ribbon belts. I have a solid light blue solid ribbon belt and a white woven belt that I primarily use with madras, but my lobster print surcingle has garnered positive comments in the past.


Subquestion: Is Madras + an emblematic belt too much flash?


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> New to me Florsheim Shell PTB (posted pics indoors and outdoors)
> 
> Now I am officially a part of the shell club. This is one of two of new shell acquisitions.


The shoes look great. I need to become a member of this club--still searching.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Subquestion: Is Madras + an emblematic belt too much flash?


I don't think so, but my two emblematics are two-tone: a navy and red surcingle (the Belted Cow with lobsters) and a navy and white ribbon (the VV with stars). It's a bit more subdued IMHO.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> i agree with this, the jacket looks good, but the fit of the pants (while not bad) are slightly incongruous with the rest of the outfit. Slimming and shortening the legs a touch will be in keeping with the fitted lines of the jacket.
> 
> Good look overall though, I love the bucks!


I appreciate the feedback. Do we think the jacket would look good paired with some khaki chinos that have a slimmer leg and aren't so billowy? Also, would it be weird to wear a linen jacket with these (or other) wool pants?


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I appreciate the feedback. Do we think the jacket would look good paired with some khaki chinos that have a slimmer leg and aren't so billowy? Also, would it be weird to wear a linen jacket with these (or other) wool pants?


I think it would look fine with khaki chinos, I pretty regularly wear a similar-fitting navy linen/cotton SC with chinos. I personally wouldn't wear a linen jacket with wool pants, but I also don't wear wool at all when I have my linen jackets out- all my pants for this time of year are cotton, linen, or a blend of the two. I think part of it for me is also that- correctly or incorrectly- I see linen as inherently more casual and wool as more formal, so to my eye, mixing the two more often than not has a tendency to appear odd. Admittedly, that has more to do with the texture of the two fabrics and the propensity of linen to wrinkle


----------



## Fading Fast

Orang Fury and Popinjay - really, really great looking Trad outfits that reflect both of your personal styles. While Trad, both of them feel fresh and young (as both of you are) - well done. Popinjay, those pants are a standout / OF so is your belt.


----------



## L-feld

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I appreciate the feedback. Do we think the jacket would look good paired with some khaki chinos that have a slimmer leg and aren't so billowy? Also, would it be weird to wear a linen jacket with these (or other) wool pants?


Depends on how religious you are.

"Thou shalt not wear a garment of divers sorts, _as_ of woollen and linen together." - Deuteronomy 22:11 (KJV)


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

L-feld said:


> Depends on how religious you are.
> 
> "Thou shalt not wear a garment of divers sorts, _as_ of woollen and linen together." - Deuteronomy 22:11 (KJV)


Haaaaa! Well at least its not ambiguous; scratch that combo of the list. Just kidding, I'm not that religious. I totally get orange fury's point about mixing the seasonality of the different fabrics, but I feel pretty comfortable in lightweight wool pants even when its hot out, is there any other guidelines I should be aware of, perhaps from this millenia?


----------



## Jovan

New navy sharkskin suit from a little-known, new online tailor. Pretty impressed so far with the quality and fit. Just needs a bit of shortening in the trousers and the sleeves need rotating back a little. The shoulders have ever-so-slight dimples that I'm not sure how to fix, as the shoulder width is the same as on jackets that don't have the problem. I only wore the waistcoat for pictures, but otherwise didn't due to the heat. Three piece suits as daily wear in the middle of a summer day never made much sense to me, even in linen.

PointClickTailor suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie
Kent Wang pocket square and mother of pearl cufflinks (not seen)
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds shoes



https://imageshack.com/i/muv52xj


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again for all the kind comments in the past and still hoping that some of you will get over being too embarrassed to ask someone else to take your picture instead of taking your own picture in a mirror.

Sitting on a rock while wearing a Brooks Brothers Blue blazer and blue Brooksease button down shirt, F.R. Tripler Madras tie, Land's End seersucker trousers, Gold Toe Argyle socks, and Bass white bucks.......


----------



## Tilton

L-feld said:


> Depends on how religious you are.
> 
> "Thou shalt not wear a garment of divers sorts, _as_ of woollen and linen together." - Deuteronomy 22:11 (KJV)


Nice pull.

Also, on emblematic belts and madras: as long as the belt is pretty subtle. I have a belt that is hot pink with my college logo in baby blue. Not a good idea with plaid madras. Nor would I wear the belt I picked up the other weekend: baby blue background with a repeating lighthouse and beach cottage pattern. Would I wear my navy blue emblematic belt with very tiny light blue boat propellors or one with a navy background and very small, closely spaced blue and white fish? Yes.

Jovs, lookin' good. Have you lost some weight and/or hit the gym, or is that suit and shirt just a bit more fitted of a fit than you usually go for?


----------



## Jovan

Tilton, the suit is slightly more fitted than my usual preferences, but hopefully not too extreme. I'm not sure why the shirt sleeves turned out a bit slimmer than everything else since I based it off measurements from a Ledbury, which isn't too slim. I've had the shirt for a while though.


----------



## orange fury

This is a first. Since getting to my building, I've been stopped by 3 strangers commenting on how "fashionable/put-together/etc" I look, and once by a coworker asking where I got my jacket (so she could get one for her husband and make him wear it). I apparently underestimated how infrequently people see an ivory jacket. Also, 'merica:









Stafford linen/cotton jacket
RL shirt
Tommy Hilfiger reds/pocket square
Vineyard Vines ribbon belt
Timex Weekender


----------



## L-feld

Alright, to follow up on yesterday, how do we feel about this Madras/emblematic combo? Neither are subtle, but the belt is not too colorful either.



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> This is a first. Since getting to my building, I've been stopped by 3 strangers commenting on how "fashionable/put-together/etc" I look, and once by a coworker asking where I got my jacket (so she could get one for her husband and make him wear it).


Linen has that power over people. 

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Linen has that power over people.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


lol. Are the pictures showing up? Photobucket is screwing with me, it's showing up on my phone but not my iPad.

also, the belt looks good, the monochromatic color scheme pairs well with the louder shirt IMHO


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> lol. Are the pictures showing up? Photobucket is screwing with me, it's showing up on my phone but not my iPad.
> 
> also, the belt looks good, the monochromatic color scheme pairs well with the louder shirt IMHO


I can see them on my phone. My comouter at work blocks everything from photobucket, so can't speak to any othet platform.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## adoucett

Orange-- Very nice! I just bought one of the timex weekender straps to give new life to an expedition I had at home. The jacket looks good to my eye: I rarely see something that tasteful and it seems like you probably got it for a reasonable price.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Here's mine for today
light gray linen jacket, unknown brand 
club room red pinpoint BD
khaki chinos
bass weejuns


----------



## sskim3

L-feld said:


> Alright, to follow up on yesterday, how do we feel about this Madras/emblematic combo? Neither are subtle, but the belt is not too colorful either.
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


I like the combo - it has a very casual look to it.

It is disgusting out today in NYC.










Bills Khakis Poplin shirt
BB linen pants
Sperry A/O Gold Cup boat shoes


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Here's that same blazer from a couple days ago paired with some different trousers that have a bit slimmer leg, better?









The rest of the outfit is a red micro gingham poplin BD from H&M
charcoal wool slacks from Lands End
sebago docksides


----------



## sskim3

*prepping for the weekend*

Casual friday. No bosses around. Took advantage and came in very casual today.










Banana republic hat
Jcrew polo
Levi's stone pants
Sperry boat shoes


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Subquestion: Is Madras + an emblematic belt too much flash?


I might do that (your "lone wolf" example looked good), but I won't do a striped ribbon belt with anything striped or madras.

Also, I am occasionally guilty of dressing super trad to go to shows_. _I try to balance it out by being the most punk rock person at most of the classical recitals I attend.

Orion, if you fold your trousers flat (that is, along where the creases would be) what do they look like? Obviously, the front will be a straight line, but do the backs taper to about the knee and then fall straight down? My preference is for a more-or-less continuous, fairly agressive taper from seat to ankle for casual trousers. Though I can accept a straight-from-the-knee cut on dressier trousers, I don't like it myself. Richard Press often reiterates that J. Press suit trousers had 21" knees and 18" bottoms, so a fairly subtle taper even on formal stuff has pretty unimpeachable precedent.

As for wool trousers, I think they're alright with linen jackets (not as good as linen or the right cotton), but they _need_ a good crease, and I'm afraid I'm of the opinion that you can't wear the emperor's new socks with them.

Sskim, I'm not a hat expert, but though I like the idea of wearing a small-brimmed hat with that kind of thing, I think that brim is too small for your face.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Found this silk blend Southwick at a thrift store the other day and could not have a more beautiful 4th of July to wear it on. Now I just have to make sure I don't spill pulled pork on it or catch it on fire and I should be good! Hope everyone has a good holiday!


----------



## Patrick06790

Fourth of July event I was supposed to cover was canceled because of rain, but nobody bothered to tell me. Or anybody else. I love it when people waste my time. Really.

Today has been a total wash-out - literally. All the rivers are roaring. I can go to a ghastly dinner party down the street if I want, but I don't want. Bah.





This is what I've been doing



Here's the Teddy Bear Shrine along the Esopus Creek, Phoenicia, N.Y. Yeah, it's weird, isn't it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Here's my dad (don't worry, I'll replace that belt ASAP):



...and here's me (after Roycru's admonishment to stop posting low-res selfies, I got the waitress at the sports bar to snap me) wearing Brooks Bros. linen jacket, BB university striped shirt (washed out by the flash), T&A necktie, Bill's orange poplin pants, AE Kenwood loafers:



Just to be complete:


----------



## Roycru

That's the way to do it, SlideGuitarist, just ask someone to take your picture, and you always get a better picture than a mirror image selfie. After a while, you will get better and better at explaining exactly what you want to people. I've had very good luck, even with people who don't speak (much) English.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Roycru said:


> That's the way to do it, SlideGuitarist, just ask someone to take your picture, and you always get a better picture than a mirror image selfie. After a while, you will get better and better at explaining exactly what you want to people. I've had very good luck, even with people who don't speak (much) English.


There are a number of benefits to making oneself do this: 1, it's typical behavioral therapy for the excruciatingly self-conscious; 2, it helps one find a balance between taking pride/pleasure in one's appearance and being a jerk; 3, a smile and a politely worded request overcome whatever distance one might have created between oneself and others by being dressed better than anyone else around. Oh, yeah, 4, it saves one the trouble of apologizing for the poor color resolution of a selfie!


----------



## orange fury

As I was sitting by the pool with a Fuente Fuente Opus X (cigar), a dram of Dalmore Cigar Malt (scotch) and a couple close friends, this was about all I managed to take:



Seen:
Rugby madras

Unseen:
VV "America" ribbon belt
Chaps chino shorts
Rainbow flip flops
...and freedom

Happy July 4th folks!

edit:
this was from a couple weeks ago, but aside from the espadrilles, same thing:


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


>





ThePopinjay said:


> Found this silk blend Southwick at a thrift store the other day and could not have a more beautiful 4th of July to wear it on. Now I just have to make sure I don't spill pulled pork on it or catch it on fire and I should be good! Hope everyone has a good holiday!


Really like these last two outfits from you. You wear the bow tie well.



Patrick06790 said:


> Fourth of July event I was supposed to cover was canceled because of rain, but nobody bothered to tell me. Or anybody else. I love it when people waste my time. Really.
> 
> Today has been a total wash-out - literally. All the rivers are roaring. I can go to a ghastly dinner party down the street if I want, but I don't want. Bah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I've been doing
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Teddy Bear Shrine along the Esopus Creek, Phoenicia, N.Y. Yeah, it's weird, isn't it.


You've reminded me that I really need a pair of bucks in my shoe rotation. What brand are those? Digging all the patriotic colours together.



orange fury said:


> As I was sitting by the pool with a Fuente Fuente Opus X (cigar), a dram of Dalmore Cigar Malt (scotch) and a couple close friends, this was about all I managed to take:
> 
> 
> 
> Seen:
> Rugby madras
> 
> Unseen:
> VV "America" ribbon belt
> Chaps chino shorts
> Rainbow flip flops
> ...and freedom
> 
> Happy July 4th folks!
> 
> edit:
> this was from a couple weeks ago, but aside from the espadrilles, same thing:


Flip flops?! :biggrin:

That's a sensible outfit for lounging about near a pool, actually. I would have gone for boat shoes instead, but I only tolerate flip flops when I'm actually swimming. Otherwise, hate the bloody things.


----------



## Jovan

We had a fun Independence Day watching the Isotopes and the following, really amazing, fireworks show from one of the suites. They actually won tonight! Last few times we went to the game we carried a curse with us.

Need to shorten the sleeves and switch the buttons for brass or nickel on this blazer. But it came with the pleasant surprise of being skeleton lined, which is useful for summer weather such as today's.

Polo "Congressman" blazer
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
Salt + Dapper pocket square
Lands' End chinos
J. Crew surcingle
Florsheim pennies






https://imageshack.com/i/msl57tj


----------



## Patrick06790

Jovan, those are plain old Bass bucks. "Taupe," I think. They have a red, faux-Dainite sole. It was one of those times when they were giving them away, $40 or something. Yesterday was the first time I wore them. Bass bucks used to have an annoying little "Bass" tag sticking up by the heel but these don't.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> This is what I've been doing
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking trout, what did you catch it on? I'm really envious, have not had nearly enough time to get out on the streams. Picked up a 9 ft. 4 weight three weeks ago and haven't had a chance to take it out yet.


----------



## Pentheos

Jovan, I like that you are not beholden to wearing socks with pants + blazer. I usually do the same in the appropriate months.* It moves one's ensemble down a notch or even two. Good job.



*This will seem absurd, but I have a pair of skull/crossbone socks that I wear whenever I have to deliver bad news. This happens year round. I find that a bit of pirate around the ankles emboldens me to speak my mind.


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> This will seem absurd, but I have a pair of skull/crossbone socks that I wear whenever I have to deliver bad news.


What, may I ask, is your profession? I hope you're not an HR Director, IRS employee, or physician.


----------



## Patrick06790

FiscalDean said:


> Patrick06790 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice looking trout, what did you catch it on? I'm really envious, have not had nearly enough time to get out on the streams. Picked up a 9 ft. 4 weight three weeks ago and haven't had a chance to take it out yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Brown trout, about 17 inches, taken in Esopus Creek in New York about three weeks ago, in the "little" part of the river (upstream of the Portal, which carries cold, often muddy water from the Scoharie Reservoir 18 miles north).
> 
> Three-fly rig on my father's old Orvis Battenkill bamboo rod - eight foot, three piece, I was using a five weight double taper line. Top fly Haystack; middle Leadwing Coachman wet; bottom Copper John nymph (green). This fish took the nymph. The Leadwing (imitates isonychia) was also popular. The Haystack was for my convenience.
> 
> Like this:
Click to expand...


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Flip flops?! :biggrin:
> 
> That's a sensible outfit for lounging about near a pool, actually. I would have gone for boat shoes instead, but I only tolerate flip flops when I'm actually swimming. Otherwise, hate the bloody things.


Haha I actually stared out with navy/white sperrys, but flip flops became more convenient when I putting my feet I. And out of the pool after a few "beverages" lol .

Great rig and pictures, a past job had me regularly in boxes for college football games for a couple years, I loved every second of it


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I like the whole outfit - you blended elements very well to present a not-too dressed-up look, but a still well-dressed one. It also reflects your, in general, classic Trad style, but you don't look dated (other than that we all know you were one of the few at the game in a blazer, dress shirt and dress shoes - but alas, that is America today). I wouldn't change the buttons as I like the quietness of the existing buttons, but if you do, I like nickel over brass as again, it is quieter and fits with your overall low-key style (now, Orange Fury would go shiny brass and that would fit really well with his style of bolder colors). 

Separately, how much fun is minor league baseball? Living in NYC, I won't spend the money for professional baseball which, all in (good, not great, seats, transportation and a few snacks at the game), can easily be north of $300 for my girlfriend and me to attend. When we get up to Maine, we try to see the Sea dogs, which costs us less than a third the price of the Majors, gets us closer to the action and has a fun, throwback feel.

And your girlfriend looks cute and nice - you made a great looking couple.


----------



## Duvel

@Jovan, great looking outfit. Love minor league baseball. Players at that level seem to really love playing the sport.


----------



## orange fury

It's hot and raining, meaning it's going to be 1,000% humidity in a bit. The plan had been to go shopping, but now were hanging out with my parents:



Lands end madras
Chaps chino shorts
Vineyard Vines ribbon belt
Sperrys
Timex Weekender

pocket:
Ray Ban Wayfarers
Macanudo Maduro


----------



## ThePopinjay

Got my navy poplin in the mail today, red label Jos. Bank. Got some lighter colored buttons to replace the navy ones.


----------



## Reuben

Today's outfit brought to you by the Thrift Exchange:



















Trimingham's SS madras, Robert Talbott belt, nearly mint Florsheim imperials from a trade with Monocle

BB linen-blend pants from Tweedydon. Probably destined to become shorts if I can't get that memory out of the cuffs but I may keep using them as knock-around summer pants.


----------



## Jovan

Patrick06790 said:


> Jovan, those are plain old Bass bucks. "Taupe," I think. They have a red, faux-Dainite sole. It was one of those times when they were giving them away, $40 or something. Yesterday was the first time I wore them. Bass bucks used to have an annoying little "Bass" tag sticking up by the heel but these don't.


Thanks, Patrick. I'll keep a lookout for them. I was considering the J. Crew ones, but they seem a little pricey and I'm not certain how the quality compares.



Pentheos said:


> Jovan, I like that you are not beholden to wearing socks with pants + blazer. I usually do the same in the appropriate months.* It moves one's ensemble down a notch or even two. Good job.
> 
> *This will seem absurd, but I have a pair of skull/crossbone socks that I wear whenever I have to deliver bad news. This happens year round. I find that a bit of pirate around the ankles emboldens me to speak my mind.


Thanks, I figured that would make it seem more relaxed. I could have doffed the blazer entirely and looked okay, in hindsight. It would have shown the patriotic colours of my belt more, too.



orange fury said:


> Haha I actually stared out with navy/white sperrys, but flip flops became more convenient when I putting my feet I. And out of the pool after a few "beverages" lol .
> 
> Great rig and pictures, a past job had me regularly in boxes for college football games for a couple years, I loved every second of it


Fair enough! Thanks for the praise. It is my s/o's job that got us tickets and access to the suite.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I like the whole outfit - you blended elements very well to present a not-too dressed-up look, but a still well-dressed one. It also reflects your, in general, classic Trad style, but you don't look dated (other than that we all know you were one of the few at the game in a blazer, dress shirt and dress shoes - but alas, that is America today). I wouldn't change the buttons as I like the quietness of the existing buttons, but if you do, I like nickel over brass as again, it is quieter and fits with your overall low-key style (now, Orange Fury would go shiny brass and that would fit really well with his style of bolder colors).
> 
> Separately, how much fun is minor league baseball? Living in NYC, I won't spend the money for professional baseball which, all in (good, not great, seats, transportation and a few snacks at the game), can easily be north of $300 for my girlfriend and me to attend. When we get up to Maine, we try to see the Sea dogs, which costs us less than a third the price of the Majors, gets us closer to the action and has a fun, throwback feel.
> 
> And your girlfriend looks cute and nice - you made a great looking couple.


Thanks for the compliments. I'm actually looking at these for the blazer: https://bennosbuttons.com/blazer-buttons?product_id=5245

Funny thing is that when I got my (rather overpriced) bratwurst, the clerk complimented my blazer and asked where I got it. Truthfully, I said Polo on eBay. He seemed a bit confused!

Minor league is a lot of fun. It's definitely not too expensive for tickets, but you have to arrive well ahead of time for good parking. As I admitted earlier though, we had that taken care of by her company. The food is still very pricey and that's probably where they make much of their money.

Five years together and we should be a good couple! 



Duvel said:


> @Jovan, great looking outfit. Love minor league baseball. Players at that level seem to really love playing the sport.


Thank you. The energy is definitely apparent, though it could also be because most of them are fairly young.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> Thanks for the compliments. I'm actually looking at these for the blazer: https://bennosbuttons.com/blazer-buttons?product_id=5245


Those are really attractive blazer buttons, Jovan. I'll have to keep these in mind the next time I want to swap out buttons on a navy blazer.


----------



## Monocle

ThePopinjay said:


> Got my navy poplin in the mail today, red label Jos. Bank. Got some lighter colored buttons to replace the navy ones.


really like that tie /\


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks monocle, it's an old brooks brothers (white square label with red lettering?) tie Leisureclass was kind enough to give to me in a trade.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Minor league is a lot of fun. It's definitely not too expensive for tickets, but you have to arrive well ahead of time for good parking. As I admitted earlier though, we had that taken care of by her company. The food is still very pricey and that's probably where they make much of their money.


My wife an I had club level seats at an Astros game ("major league" in name only) a couple weeks ago courtesy of my company. Though the tickets themselves were free, we spent probably $80-$100 on two dinners/dessert, a drink apiece, and parking. $17 for a double of Dewers, when I could buy a bottle for $20 lol


----------



## Dmontez

orange fury said:


> My wife an I had club level seats at an Astros game ("major league" in name only) a couple weeks ago courtesy of my company. Though the tickets themselves were free, we spent probably $80-$100 on two dinners/dessert, a drink apiece, and parking. $17 for a double of Dewers, when I could buy a bottle for $20 lol


Sorry to hijack the thread:

Come on, OF Jose Altuve, and George Springer are making the Astros fun to watch again. It reminds me of when Hunter Pence first came up. I've been a season ticket holder for the Corpus Christi Hooks the AA affiliate of the Astros for the last ten years, and for the first time since 06 I am getting excited about the Astros again.

I completely understand the high price of a ball game though. 10 bucks for a beer is almost criminal. The key is to never eat at a sporting event. Go to dinner first, and show up during the 3rd inning. I am completely jealous of being able to go to a ball game and be comfortable when the roof is closed. I don't get that chance down here in Corpus!


----------



## orange fury

Dmontez said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread:
> 
> Come on, OF Jose Altuve, and George Springer are making the Astros fun to watch again. It reminds me of when Hunter Pence first came up. I've been a season ticket holder for the Corpus Christi Hooks the AA affiliate of the Astros for the last ten years, and for the first time since 06 I am getting excited about the Astros again.
> 
> I completely understand the high price of a ball game though. 10 bucks for a beer is almost criminal. The key is to never eat at a sporting event. Go to dinner first, and show up during the 3rd inning. I am completely jealous of being able to go to a ball game and be comfortable when the roof is closed. I don't get that chance down here in Corpus!


Lol I was being a bit facetious, I grew up going to the 'dome and have been a lifelong Astros fan. Regardless of how bad they do, hope springs eternal at the beginning of each season that the season will end with shiny new rings.

I like Altuve a lot, but Springer has been an absolute blast to watch this season, I'm seriously hopeful for the future of the club with guys like him around. The players' chemistry is starting to remind me a bit of what we saw during their WS run in 05.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> FiscalDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brown trout, about 17 inches, taken in Esopus Creek in New York about three weeks ago, in the "little" part of the river (upstream of the Portal, which carries cold, often muddy water from the Scoharie Reservoir 18 miles north).
> 
> Three-fly rig on my father's old Orvis Battenkill bamboo rod - eight foot, three piece, I was using a five weight double taper line. Top fly Haystack; middle Leadwing Coachman wet; bottom Copper John nymph (green). This fish took the nymph. The Leadwing (imitates isonychia) was also popular. The Haystack was for my convenience.
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm really envious, I'd say a bamboo rod is the ultimate trad accessory.
Click to expand...


----------



## Monocle

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

A special challenge was issued to me recently, though unbeknownst to him. Reuben traded to me (very generously I must say) a Gitman stripe dress shirt in a beautiful, but somewhat odd color scheme. I finally got around to fitting a jacket and tie to it today. I defer to the forum as to results. I just used what I had on hand, but I think it turned out...ok. And I enjoyed the challenge.

Gitman BD stripe in blue and yellow/cream. 
Moessmer Emerald fleck 3 button jacket in a dusty blue. 
JAB modern tie in brown, bronze, gold and blue (to match). 
N/P 
Brown PRL trousers
Calfskin belt Nordstroms 
Bally Captoes over PRL socks


----------



## Reuben

Consider the unintended challenge met and surpassed! That jacket in particular is beautiful and the colors all work together perfectly.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben said:


> Consider the unintended challenge met and surpassed! That jacket in particular is beautiful and the colors all work together perfectly.


I have to agree. The shirt is really interesting, and the coat is beautiful. The texture reminds me of the old Brooks "Feathertweed" that I've seen.


----------



## Monocle

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I have to agree. The shirt is really interesting, and the coat is beautiful. The texture reminds me of the old Brooks "Feathertweed" that I've seen.


Thank you. Lanifico Moessmer makes very luxurious wool, and quite beautiful too. This is my lightest weight wool jacket, and entirely inappropriate for today's weather in Texas. Thankfully I was indoors in frigid air-conditioning the whole time.



Reuben said:


> Consider the unintended challenge met and surpassed! That jacket in particular is beautiful and the colors all work together perfectly.


'Twas tough.


----------



## Flairball

Hello again. It's been some time since I've last posted. I've had no reason to put anything decent on, and besides, if it isn't tweed I don't want to wear it. Anyway, last month the wife and I celebrated another year of marriage with a nice dinner. Here is my rig.

The details









The full Monty









When not in a nice AAAC worthy rig, I look much like this.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Monday
navy blazer
j crew blue uni stripe OCBD
khaki chinos, I just installed the cuffs in these this weekend, hopefully I got the length right
navy surcingle
Bass white bucks
argyle socks


----------



## orange fury

Flairball said:


> Hello again. It's been some time since I've last posted. I've had no reason to put anything decent on, and besides, if it isn't tweed I don't want to wear it. Anyway, last month the wife and I celebrated another year of marriage with a nice dinner. Here is my rig.
> 
> When not in a nice AAAC worthy rig, I look much like this.


Good to see you posting again! Per the last pic- maybe not necessarily a trad outfit, but certainly a trad activity. Beautiful dog!


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Monday
> navy blazer
> j crew blue uni stripe OCBD
> khaki chinos, I just installed the cuffs in these this weekend, hopefully I got the length right
> navy surcingle
> Bass white bucks
> argyle socks


Nailed it, well done! This is what I was talking about with the fit of the jacket and fit of the pants being in proportion to one another.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(in response to post #37120 and referencing Flairball's pocket square))Indeed, 
but alas, I think I am in love with that pocket square he is sporting. Any chance of seeing a pic of it unfurled, revealing it's full splendor?


----------



## orange fury

I was running late and threw this together as I was running out the door this morning. My lack of a pocket square is a great source of shame for me 

On the upside, I discovered a new place to put my phone for taking pictures at my desk with a self timer, so no more bathroom selfies. Poor over the shoulder lighting, but better overall IMHO (opinions appreciated):







Lands End Oxford Cloth jacket
RL OCBD/chinos
Tommy Hilfiger cotton tie ("Chinese madras" lol)
Belted Cow surcingle
Vintage Elgin

...and an MBA Association mug


----------



## Monocle

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



orange fury said:


> I was running late and threw this together as I was running out the door this morning. My lack of a pocket square is a great source of shame for me
> 
> On the upside, I discovered a new place to put my phone for taking pictures at my desk with a self timer, so no more bathroom selfies. Poor over the shoulder lighting, but better overall IMHO (opinions appreciated):
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Oxford Cloth jacket
> RL OCBD/chinos
> Tommy Hilfiger cotton tie ("Chinese madras" lol)
> Belted Cow surcingle
> Vintage Elgin
> 
> ...and an MBA Association mug


Firstly, brilliant jacket. Secondly, I rather prefer the soft lighting of the restroom selfie. Looks fluorescent and "officy" here. . And I am of course...joking.

Sent from the ionosphere.


----------



## Orgetorix

What I wore to a wedding on Saturday:
























All thrifted:
RLPL suit
BBGF shirt
RTBOC tie
No-name square
J&M Aristocraft shoes


----------



## Duvel

Love that jacket, orange fury!


----------



## drlivingston

Great look, Org! I have yet to pop the RLPL suit cherry. The peak lapels add a nice touch to a beautiful suit.


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(in response to post #37120 and referencing Flairball's pocket square))Indeed,
> but alas, I think I am in love with that pocket square he is sporting. Any chance of seeing a pic of it unfurled, revealing it's full splendor?


As requested. 









Sorry, cell phone camera doesn't really capture the blue well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The tie I'm wearing here had already been put in the giveaway bag, when I thought, "Maybe I should ask AAAC whether this tie is GTH or ROTFL." So:

BB hopsack jacket (thank you, DMontez!); white BB Gatsby shirt (what an incredible deal these were a few mos. ago: $40 for must-iron Supima?); BB yarn-died chinos (worth the current price of $69, as they're super-comfortable off the shelf, with seersucker pockets, and a lovely French vanilla shade in this case); Kent Wang pocket square (linen, maybe not the best choice here); RLP socks (sorry, haterz); Cole-Haan loafers (which will probaby hit the trash this week, if my NOS AE Coles show up).

I'm no one's trad icon, and like to look a little more Italianate, but Roycru was nice enough to encourage me to keep the tie, _and_ post a photo, so here you are.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I should add that I loved all the diverse looks on the previous page, Monocle and Orange Fury!


----------



## gamma68

BB 3/2 Madison fit blazer
L.L. Bean seersucker shirt, "slightly tailored fit"
Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch tie
J Crew linen pocket square
Coach surcingle belt
BB garment-dyed chinos in white
Sebago loafers


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Great look and *great* tie, gamma!


----------



## Roycru

SlideGuitarist said:


> The tie I'm wearing here had already been put in the giveaway bag, when I thought, "Maybe I should ask AAAC whether this tie is GTH or ROTFL." So:
> 
> BB hopsack jacket (thank you, DMontez!); white BB Gatsby shirt (what an incredible deal these were a few mos. ago: $40 for must-iron Supima?); BB yarn-died chinos (worth the current price of $69, as they're super-comfortable off the shelf, with seersucker pockets, and a lovely French vanilla shade in this case); Kent Wang pocket square (linen, maybe not the best choice here); RLP socks (sorry, haterz); Cole-Haan loafers (which will probaby hit the trash this week, if my NOS AE Coles show up).
> 
> I'm no one's trad icon, and like to look a little more Italianate, but Roycru was nice enough to encourage me to keep the tie, _and_ post a photo, so here you are.


A very good picture and nice socks, too.


----------



## Monocle

gamma68 said:


> BB 3/2 Madison fit blazer
> L.L. Bean seersucker shirt, "slightly tailored fit"
> Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> Coach surcingle belt
> BB garment-dyed chinos in white
> Sebago loafers


Clean, sir. And gotta love those crank windows.


----------



## adoucett

Good looks today, I like what SlideGuitarist and gamma have contributed.

Just in from the Good Dr, I have a great vintage 3/2 Brooks blazer. I apologize for the shoddy lighting- the colors are a bit off in this one. 
My impression is that it fits well!

The chinos are actually a lavenderish sort of blue, but appear closer to stone in the photo.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for the comments on the jacket guys!

still summer, so madras:



Lands End madras
Ralph Lauren chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## jimw

Nice look as always. Just curious: what percentage of the attendees were completely ill-dressed for the occasion? It may come across as imperious, but I feel that the two types of affairs where proper dress should be expected (jacket/tie for men, dresses/skirts for women) are weddings and funerals - no exceptions.

Anyway, I hope it was a nice occasion.

Jim

What I wore to a wedding on Saturday:

All thrifted:
RLPL suit
BBGF shirt
RTBOC tie
No-name square
J&M Aristocraft shoes[/QUOTE]


----------



## Natty Beau

SlideGuitarist said:


> Cole-Haan loafers (which will probaby hit the trash this week, if my NOS AE Coles show up).


If they're size 9E or 9.5D I'd gladly take them off your hands. :rolleyes2:


----------



## sskim3

decided to wear spectators to work and dressed accordingly even though its 90+ degrees in NYC today.... apologies for tie and pocket square being the same color - didnt get creative enough.


----------



## Orgetorix

The rest of that outfit is too formal for wearing with spectators. You need a very casual suit or a sportcoat with those shoes.


----------



## Duvel

I like those LE madras colors, orange fury.


----------



## Patrick06790

Poplin suit weather

https://postimg.org/image/lkzl7029b/


----------



## sskim3

Orgetorix said:


> The rest of that outfit is too formal for wearing with spectators. You need a very casual suit or a sportcoat with those shoes.


Oh the suit is actually casual... cant tell by the pics.... its a navy seersucker suit with white stripes. Gosh I need to find a place with better lighting in the apt and a better camera. Apologies...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Adoucet - A very classic look. Nice looking jacket.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> BB 3/2 Madison fit blazer
> L.L. Bean seersucker shirt, "slightly tailored fit"
> Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> Coach surcingle belt
> BB garment-dyed chinos in white
> Sebago loafers


Killer look Gamma. I really like the tie.


----------



## loarbmhs

Love the jacket, shirt, pants and shoes. But wear socks. Your feet perspire and the downside of ruining your shoes trumps the upside of looking cool any day. Also, not sure I'm okay pairing the navy tie with a navy blazer--I like the tie, too, but just not with this jacket.


oxford cloth button down said:


> Killer look Gamma. I really like the tie.


----------



## MarineDad

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Adoucet - A very classic look. Nice looking jacket.


OCBD,
Really like the tie! Can you please tell me the maker.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments about my last post.



loarbmhs said:


> Love the jacket, shirt, pants and shoes. But wear socks. Your feet perspire and the downside of ruining your shoes trumps the upside of looking cool any day. Also, not sure I'm okay pairing the navy tie with a navy blazer--I like the tie, too, but just not with this jacket.


I understand your point about perspiration, but I don't really wear socks with loafers when the weather is warm. For me, it's not about "looking cool" but "feeling cool." My feet don't seem to perspire excessively anyway. Besides, I'm vacationing on Mackinac Island, where the weather is less than ideal--rainy with a high of about 60 degrees. You'll be happy to know that I wore socks today with this rig:

BB 3/2 Madison fit blazer
Unbranded pocket square
BB white OCBD
Bert Pulitzer tie
Brighton burgundy belt
J Crew chinos
Target Merona socks
Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## ThePopinjay

One of my favorite combos I've put together in a long time. The tie was a gift from my girlfriend.



Work today. Southwick silk blend in action


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for posting such wonderful pictures. After seeing your posts and then seeing my post, Yogi Berra might say that it seems like deja-vu all over again.

Sitting outside after dinner tonight, Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Arny Guerrero (UK) tie, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments about my last post.
> 
> I understand your point about perspiration, but I don't really wear socks with loafers when the weather is warm. For me, it's not about "looking cool" but "feeling cool." My feet don't seem to perspire excessively anyway. Besides, I'm vacationing on Mackinac Island, where the weather is less than ideal--rainy with a high of about 60 degrees. You'll be happy to know that I wore socks today with this rig:
> 
> BB 3/2 Madison fit blazer
> Unbranded pocket square
> BB white OCBD
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Brighton burgundy belt
> J Crew chinos
> Target Merona socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


That's what you wear when vacationing?


----------



## FLMike

RT-Bone said:


> That's what you wear when vacationing?


Exactly what I was thinking! I prefer my vacations to be much more relaxed.


----------



## orange fury

Roycru and I were apparently thinking along the same lines today:









Stafford sportcoat 
RL OCBD/chinos/tie
Lacoste surcingle
Hamilton Brandon
Cole Haan bit loafers


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Exactly what I was thinking! I prefer my vacations to be much more relaxed.


That's what I wear when vacationing when my wife and I go out to dine at a fine restaurant.


----------



## gamma68

OF, I like everything about your rig today. I keep hoping Uniqlo will have more of its linen/cotton blend navy blazers available in my size. But I may have to get one of those JCP Stafford blazers instead!


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> OF, I like everything about your rig today. I keep hoping Uniqlo will have more of its linen/cotton blend navy blazers available in my size. But I may have to get one of those JCP Stafford blazers instead!


Thanks! This rig is what I always associated with "trad" growing up- navy/yellow repp has always been a favorite combo of mine. After all the madras/prep/GTH I've been doing recently, I felt a need to go more subdued today (that, and we have corporate execs in the office today lol).

per Stafford- I've been very pleasantly surprised by these sportcoats, especially for the price. I realize that 2 button/darted blazers aren't exactly revered around here like the 3/2 sack, but I tried on the wool Stafford blazer (brass button/navy), and since it fits me just as well as these linen/cotton ones, I'm going to pick one up once cooler weather gets here.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments about my last post.
> 
> I understand your point about perspiration, but I don't really wear socks with loafers when the weather is warm. For me, it's not about "looking cool" but "feeling cool." My feet don't seem to perspire excessively anyway. Besides, I'm vacationing on Mackinac Island, where the weather is less than ideal--rainy with a high of about 60 degrees. You'll be happy to know that I wore socks today with this rig:
> 
> BB 3/2 Madison fit blazer
> Unbranded pocket square
> BB white OCBD
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Brighton burgundy belt
> J Crew chinos
> Target Merona socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


This is a classic, can't miss combo. However, I do feel that a blazer (especially with a tie) deserves creased khakis.


----------



## sskim3

L-feld said:


> This is a classic, can't miss combo. However, I do feel that a blazer (especially with a tie) deserves creased khakis.


The man is on vacation! He can do whatever he wants.  I would definitely be more dressed down than Gamma if I was in his shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Indeed! Having just spent a week not quite as far north of the Mitten's thumb (Oscoda, Harrisville, Lincoln), as did gamma68, I must admit that yes I did have and wore my trusty navy blazer on occasion, but not as consistently or as well as gamma68 did on the Island!


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> This is a classic, can't miss combo. However, I do feel that a blazer (especially with a tie) deserves creased khakis.


First, really like both OF's and gamma68's outfits. Both are seemingly simple, but the right details - color coordination, fit, watch, shoes, pocket square - make them perfect echoes of Trad's heyday.

As to the above comment in quotes, it is one that I thought could almost be broken out for its own thread. My thoughts are that creaseless khakis are fine with a jacket, shirt and tie as long as those items aren't to dressy (in this case, OF's casual sport coat and not-too-pressed OCBD works for me with creaseless khakis; whereas, gamma's very crisp navy blazer is, maybe, too dressy).

The difference comes down to feel, but the keys for me are the texture of the material (softer looks better with creaseless), the cut (less "English" more "American sack" looks better to my eye with creaseless) and details (the gold buttons on the blazer are asking for a crease in the pants, IMHO). What's important is that the entire outfit feels harmonious / consistent / of the same casualness or formalness. That is why I don't like traditional navy blazers (well cut, gold buttons) with jeans; whereas, a tweed 3/2 sack looks great with jeans - again, all in my humble opinion.

What are others thoughts on this?

And OF, I assume you are going for some facial stubble - which I think looks absolutely fine - just seems not consistent with your overall Trad vibe. I'm just curious as you are so thoughtful (and good) at details - that said, feel free to tell me to mind my own business.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> And OF, I assume you are going for some facial stubble - which I think looks absolutely fine - just seems not consistent with your overall Trad vibe. I'm just curious as you are so thoughtful (and good) at details - that said, feel free to tell me to mind my own business.


Haha no you're fine. I've just been really busy recently and it's generally the first thing to go when I run short on time in the evenings, so it's not necessarily intentional. Last night I had actually planned on shaving, but my wife started feeling sick after we went running, so my evening was spent taking care of her and cleaning our apartment.

to be honest it bothers me to no end when I have a couple days' growth, and that goes for my face and head lol


----------



## Anthony Charton

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


I'm not really one to talk, but this is textbook trad. I know others may disagree, but your trouser break is consistently on point IMO- Billax's article on your blog was hugely influential to me.

Other than that, really cool last couple of pages from everyone. After refusing to wear SB navy blazers for so long, I'm slowly reconsidering. You gentlemen have been wearing them as part of very interesting rigs.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Haha no you're fine. I've just been really busy recently and it's generally the first thing to go when I run short on time in the evenings, so it's not necessarily intentional. Last night I had actually planned on shaving, but my wife started feeling sick after we went running, so my evening was spent taking care of her and cleaning our apartment.
> 
> to be honest it bothers me to no end when I have a couple days' growth, and that goes for my face and head lol


I'm sorry your wife didn't feel well - hopefully, she is all better now. Ah, for the days when I could shave the night before (that went out in my mid-twenties). Not that I have anything approaching a real beard (if I let it grow in), but just enough to make me look sloppy if I don't shave every morning (and, if I don't, I'll also get ingrown hairs) - but again, couldn't grow a beard if I tried. Hence, all the downside and no upside.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> My thoughts are that creaseless khakis are fine with a jacket, shirt and tie as long as those items aren't to dressy (in this case, OF's casual sport coat and not-too-pressed OCBD works for me with creaseless khakis; whereas, gamma's very crisp navy blazer is, maybe, too dressy).
> 
> The difference comes down to feel, but the keys for me are the texture of the material (softer looks better with creaseless), the cut (less "English" more "American sack" looks better to my eye with creaseless) and details (the gold buttons on the blazer are asking for a crease in the pants, IMHO). What's important is that the entire outfit feels harmonious / consistent / of the same casualness or formalness. That is why I don't like traditional navy blazers (well cut, gold buttons) with jeans; whereas, a tweed 3/2 sack looks great with jeans - again, all in my humble opinion.
> 
> What are others thoughts on this?


I agree that my BB blazer is on the "dressy" side. If I owned a linen/cotton navy blazer, I would have chosen that instead for this rig. But I don't have one, yet. It's on my shopping list. In the interim, I must make do with what I have--and can transport. I almost brought my linen/silk Corbin herringbone jacket. But with multiple travel destinations and having to take a ferry boat to and from Mackinac Island, I didn't feel like carting it around with my other luggage. The navy blazer is more utilitarian, so I went with that.

I'm sure others will disagree, but it seems to me "to crease or not to crease" is splitting hairs a bit. I'm on vacation, so I'm not going to worry about creasing. If I had a business meeting with a client, I'd crease.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> I'm sorry your wife didn't feel well - hopefully, she is all better now. Ah, for the days when I could shave the night before (that went out in my mid-twenties). Not that I have anything approaching a real beard (if I let it grow in), but just enough to make me look sloppy if I don't shave every morning (and, if I don't, I'll also get ingrown hairs) - but again, couldn't grow a beard if I tried. Hence, all the downside and no upside.


Haha I appreciate it, she's fine now. It was a bit self induced though. She's training for a half marathon and we ran 7.5 miles last night, which was great, until after we got back to our apartment where the dehydration kicked in.

since I do a 3-pass shave with a DE razor (WTG/ATG/XTG), my shaves will generally last me a couple days.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> That's what I wear when vacationing when my wife and I go out to dine at a fine restaurant.


I'm curious, was anyone else in the restaurant wearing a tie?


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I'm sure others will disagree, but it seems to me "to crease or not to crease" is splitting hairs a bit. *I'm on vacation, so I'm not going to worry about creasing.* If I had a business meeting with a client, I'd crease.


You're a level above me- if I'm on vacation, I'm lucky to be wearing pants at all.

...because I generally wear shorts on vacation


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> I'm curious, was anyone else in the restaurant wearing a tie?


Yes. I saw numerous gentlemen wearing a blazer or jacket with tie, one man wearing a bow tie and another man wearing an ascot.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> You're a level above me- if I'm on vacation, I'm lucky to be wearing pants at all.
> ...because I generally wear shorts on vacation


Just to be clear, my last two WAYWT photos showed what I wore to dinner. During the day, I wore shorts or khakis with polo shirts. I'm not that crazy to hike around Mackinac Island in blazer and tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I'm sure others will disagree, but it seems to me "to crease or not to crease" is splitting hairs a bit. I'm on vacation, so I'm not going to worry about creasing. If I had a business meeting with a client, I'd crease.


Could not agree more. Your outfit looked great. The crease - not creased discussion is for our own indulgence. We of this board know we are .0001% that care about this kind of minutia / detail. I'm assuming you went to The Grand (haven't been, but my girlfriend has and loved it). I hope you had a great time and I know from your outfit you were one of the best dressed there.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Could not agree more. Your outfit looked great. The crease - not creased discussion is for our own indulgence. We of this board know we are .0001% that care about this kind of minutia / detail. I'm assuming you went to The Grand (haven't been, but my girlfriend has and loved it). I hope you had a great time and I know from your outfit you were one of the best dressed there.


Thanks, FF, for all your kind remarks. We didn't dine (or stay) at the Grand Hotel. We had dinner at The Woods, a restaurant which is in a Tudor-inspired building that happens to be owned by the Grand. Excellent food in a terrific atmosphere, if you ever have the chance to visit.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Just to be clear, my last two WAYWT photos showed what I wore to dinner. During the day, I wore shorts or khakis with polo shirts. I'm not that crazy to hike around Mackinac Island in blazer and tie!


See, now you're destroying this idealized version of you that I've built in my head. Just like I assume that the only shirt OCBD has worn in his life are OCBDs, Reuben's picture is next to the definition of "GTH" in the dictionary, and the only neck ties Stcolumba owns are bow ties


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Reuben's picture is next to the definition of "GTH" in the dictionary


Today I'm a blue graph check shirt, Jack Donelly Khakis, mid-brown grained belt and mid-brown pebble-grained PTB. Nothing GTH at all . . . except the forrest green and highlighter yellow socks


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Anthony Charton said:


> I'm not really one to talk, but this is textbook trad. I know others may disagree, but your trouser break is consistently on point IMO- Billax's article on your blog was hugely influential to me.
> 
> Other than that, really cool last couple of pages from everyone. After refusing to wear SB navy blazers for so long, I'm slowly reconsidering. You gentlemen have been wearing them as part of very interesting rigs.


Thank you for the kind words. They are appreciated.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> See, now you're destroying this idealized version of you that I've built in my head. Just like I assume that the only shirt OCBD has worn in his life are OCBDs, Reuben's picture is next to the definition of "GTH" in the dictionary, and the only neck ties Stcolumba owns are bow ties


KEEP THE FAITH


----------



## bignilk

Photo from vacation. Trad or no? 



BB seersucker shirt
Fish belt
Murray's toggery poplin reds
Topsiders
Timex expedition
Son of Tarzan (only the finest literature for me)


----------



## ytc

ehhh prefer LS shirt rolled sleeves, but trad enough I suppose


----------



## Reuben

Tarzan WITH the Frazetta-illustrated cover? Definitely trad. 


Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


----------



## Jovan

Looks quite fine to me, Trad (R) or not.

I also dig all the blazer and khaki looks I've seen in the last couple pages. Fits and colour choices are dead on.

Regarding coat and tie on vacation, damn right I'd wear them if the situation allowed it.


----------



## ThePopinjay

First time wearing this bow, with trusty navy poplin. Khakis and loafers down below.


----------



## orange fury

bignilk said:


> Photo from vacation. Trad or no?
> 
> BB seersucker shirt
> Fish belt
> Murray's toggery poplin reds
> Topsiders
> Timex expedition
> Son of Tarzan (only the finest literature for me)


Murray's Toggery automatically amps it up to prep at the very minimum, but I would consider it pretty trad. Either way, I like it!


----------



## gamma68

The third installment of the vacation adventures of Gamma and the BB 3/2 blazer. Now in Harbor Springs.



BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square (purchased today)
BB pink seersucker shirt
RL Polo diamond point bow tie
Brighton burgundy leather belt
BB white garment-dyed chinos 
Viyella argyle socks (purchased today)
Sebago burgundy loafers

And no, the chinos are not creased.


----------



## zcm

gamma68 said:


> The third installment of the vacation adventures of Gamma and the BB 3/2 blazer. Now in Harbor Springs.


Huge fan of that blazer and bow tie combo. The harbor in the background makes it even better! My wardrobe isnt very 'trad' but looking through some of the outfits in this thread makes me want to change that.


----------



## gamma68

zcm said:


> Huge fan of that blazer and bow tie combo. The harbor in the background makes it even better! My wardrobe isnt very 'trad' but looking through some of the outfits in this thread makes me want to change that.


Thanks, and welcome to the fold, zcm. Maybe start by buying an OCBD, some khakis and a pair of loafers, and you'll be in business!


----------



## wwilson

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, and welcome to the fold, zcm. Maybe start by buying an OCBD, some khakis and a pair of loafers, and you'll be in business!


Otherwise known as, "The Uniform"...$1 to OCBD(the forum member)


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Tarzan WITH the Frazetta-illustrated cover? Definitely trad.
> 
> Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


Best comment on this thread in weeks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Best comment on this thread in weeks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> Tarzan WITH the Frazetta-illustrated cover? Definitely trad.


My thoughts _exactly._ That is the most perfect beach read I could ever imagine. The rest of the outfit is perfect, especially against a heavy beard of Spanish moss.

Gamma, that whole outfit is great. I know some might balk at the pink pocket square, but I think it works. The seersucker is the cherry on top of the sartorial sundae.


Decided to break out the peach linen today. Nothing too exciting otherwise.


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> My thoughts _exactly._ That is the most perfect beach read I could ever imagine. The rest of the outfit is perfect, especially against a heavy beard of Spanish moss.
> 
> Gamma, that whole outfit is great. I know some might balk at the pink pocket square, but I think it works. The seersucker is the cherry on top of the sartorial sundae.
> 
> 
> Decided to break out the peach linen today. *Nothing too exciting otherwise*.


...says the person wearing patch madras


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


> First time wearing this bow, with trusty navy poplin. Khakis and loafers down below.


Love the bow tie, though it's a tad monochromatic looking on the blue shirt. Would make more of an impact with white or pink.



gamma68 said:


> The third installment of the vacation adventures of Gamma and the BB 3/2 blazer. Now in Harbor Springs.
> 
> BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
> R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square (purchased today)
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> RL Polo diamond point bow tie
> Brighton burgundy leather belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Viyella argyle socks (purchased today)
> Sebago burgundy loafers
> 
> And no, the chinos are not creased.


Love it.



zcm said:


> Huge fan of that blazer and bow tie combo. The harbor in the background makes it even better! My wardrobe isnt very 'trad' but looking through some of the outfits in this thread makes me want to change that.


And everyone here would be more than happy to teach you.



Spin Evans said:


> My thoughts _exactly._ That is the most perfect beach read I could ever imagine. The rest of the outfit is perfect, especially against a heavy beard of Spanish moss.
> 
> Gamma, that whole outfit is great. I know some might balk at the pink pocket square, but I think it works. The seersucker is the cherry on top of the sartorial sundae.
> 
> 
> Decided to break out the peach linen today. Nothing too exciting otherwise.


Nothing too exciting? You just inspired me with that combination! The pink shirt compliments the patch madras rather nicely.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> Love the bow tie, though it's a tad monochromatic looking on the blue shirt. Would make more of an impact with white or pink.


I actually tried it with a pink oxford this morning, something about it just didn't feel quite right, this to my eye was more harmonious, or as my mother said before I left for work, "boring". haha!


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Tarzan WITH the Frazetta-illustrated cover? Definitely trad.


:icon_cheers: well said


----------



## style417

gamma68 said:


> The third installment of the vacation adventures of Gamma and the BB 3/2 blazer. Now in Harbor Springs.
> 
> BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
> R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square (purchased today)
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> RL Polo diamond point bow tie
> Brighton burgundy leather belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Viyella argyle socks (purchased today)
> Sebago burgundy loafers
> 
> And no, the chinos are not creased.


Great outfit! It would look at home in Newport or the Cape too.


----------



## zcm

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, and welcome to the fold, zcm. Maybe start by buying an OCBD, some khakis and a pair of loafers, and you'll be in business!





wwilson said:


> Otherwise known as, "The Uniform"...$1 to OCBD(the forum member)





Jovan said:


> And everyone here would be more than happy to teach you.


Thanks for the warm welcome fellas. I guess all I am missing from the uniform is a pair of loafers at this point. I've been looking around for a pair that fit my feet. Also, I just got a Corneliani 3/2 PRL off eBay that I was anxiously waiting on.


----------



## GRH

Possibly Neal Adams, rather than Frazetta, old man.


----------



## GRH

Or, rather, "Forgive my impertinence, but possibly Neal Adams, rather than Frazetta, old man."


----------



## Shaver

Definitely Neal Adams - it's this one, below.

Tarzan is pretty lame, though. Now Conan by old Robert E. - _that's_ quality! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

HR informed us that it's "jeans Thursday", which for me means pastel chinos. Which I wear at any point during the week anyways :devil:



Lands End seersucker 
Tommy Hilfiger chinos
Perry Ellis belt
Vintage Elgin
Cole Haan bit loafers
Ray Ban Wayfarers in pocket

...and six shots of espresso on ice :aportnoy:


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> ...and six shots of espresso on ice :aportnoy:


I thought I loved coffee.....










Opinions on the tie?? The rest of the outfit is pretty standard, gingham shirt, navy blazer, khaki chinos, weejuns, but I'll be the first to admit, I don't know how to pick/match ties to outfits. In a previous life, when I knew even less about clothes, I let the salesperson at the store in the mall pick out my shirts and ties. bright colors, very shiny, diagonal stripes, but very anti trad.

I picked up this tie yesterday and wanted to try it out. I know its 100% silk, made in the US, and the pattern is for the 325th Airborne Infantry Regiment, and I think its repp weave, that part I'm not sure about.

Thanks for the feedback on my last outfit OF, I appreciate it.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, first, nice outfit. I really like the seersucker shirt and it fits perfectly - not super skinny, but nicely fitted. And you wear colored chinos, Breton Reds, et al. so well, that I'm thinking of expanding my summer selection from every version of stone / khaki plus a grey-white seersucker pair of pants (and some dress linens) to include a Breton. (The Ray Ban look cool - nice touch in the pocket). 

Now let's chat about that super-sized coffee - really? I thought my girlfriend loved coffee more than almost any human on earth, but you might have her beat. I (literally) sweat from one normal caffeinated cup, so I am a sad (pathetic, wimpy) decaf drinker, but you are way, way on the other side of that continuum. How don't you break out into sweats and shakes?


----------



## Flairball

Okay. Most of you know I don't do summer well. Usually too involved in dirty and sweaty activity to put together a decent rig. Today I'm running errands, so I'm in something that doesn't have dog hair, or grease on it.










Pretty casual. Comfortable. Though I suspect my lack of a tuck is somewhat below the average standard.


----------



## Reuben

Shaver said:


> Definitely Neal Adams - it's this one, below.
> 
> Tarzan is pretty lame, though. Now Conan by old Robert E. - _that's_ quality! :thumbs-up:


Well, at least I wasn't too far off. I'm more of a Solomon Kane fan but Conan's pretty good too.


----------



## zcm

Not really trad, but here's today's outfit.








EDIT: hmm... my pic isn't showing up. I suppose I goofed. How about a link?


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, first, nice outfit. I really like the seersucker shirt and it fits perfectly - not super skinny, but nicely fitted. And you wear colored chinos, Breton Reds, et al. so well, that I'm thinking of expanding my summer selection from every version of stone / khaki plus a grey-white seersucker pair of pants (and some dress linens) to include a Breton. (The Ray Ban look cool - nice touch in the pocket).
> 
> Now let's chat about that super-sized coffee - really? I thought my girlfriend loved coffee more than almost any human on earth, but you might have her beat. I (literally) sweat from one normal caffeinated cup, so I am a sad (pathetic, wimpy) decaf drinker, but you are way, way on the other side of that continuum. How don't you break out into sweats and shakes?


Thank you for the kind words! I really wish Lands End would make these seersucker shirts in more colors, LL. Bean carries some but I'm afraid they'll be a tent on me. As for the pants, if you're getting some reds, pairing with a blue shirt or white shirt/blue sport coat is a cant-fail combo ('merica!). I love pastels, they scream "summer" to me more than any other item of clothing. The trick is to forget that you're wearing a color other that isn't "normal".

per the coffee- lol, grad school completely desensitized me to caffeine. I started drinking coffee in the 6th grade and was drinking it black by the 7th grade, so it would be safe to say I'm a big coffee drinker . With the one in this picture, it's a 24oz tumbler that I fill past the brim with ice, then pour the 6 ounces of espresso over to cool it off and melt the ice. By the time I've finished pouring, there's enough room for 1-2 ounces of water, so it's ultimately just an iced americano. This is my summer drink, once cooler weather rolls around I have a 24 ounce tumbler that I fill with a French press


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I really wish Lands End would make these seersucker shirts in more colors, LL. Bean carries some but I'm afraid they'll be a tent on me.
> 
> per the coffee- lol, grad school completely desensitized me to caffeine. I started drinking coffee in the 6th grade and was drinking it black by the 7th grade, so it would be safe to say I'm a big coffee drinker . With the one in this picture, it's a 24oz tumbler that I fill past the brim with ice, then pour the 6 ounces of espresso over to cool it off and melt the ice. By the time I've finished pouring, there's enough room for 1-2 ounces of water, so it's ultimately just an iced americano. This is my summer drink, once cooler weather rolls around I have a 24 ounce tumbler that I fill with a French press


:aportnoy: French Press (that is how to do coffee)


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> :aportnoy: French Press (that is how to do coffee)


Absolutely! I don't have the patience to do my own roasting, but I only buy whole beans and do my own grinding. My wife uses a Keurig, but aside from that we don't even own a drip pot anymore lol


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Absolutely! I don't have the patience to do my own roasting, but I only buy whole beans and do my own grinding. My wife uses a Keurig, but aside from that we don't even own a drip pot anymore lol


I've been a huge fan of Nespresso for the past year. Capsule prices can add up but the quality of coffee is pretty solid for something coming out of a capsule.


----------



## Duvel

Great look, bignilk. Trad enough for me.

I haven't read the Tarzan books but this reminds me of how much I respect those comic book artists from years ago. Neal Adams was one of my favorites in the DC/Marvel clan circa mid-60s through mid-70s, as were Gil Kane and Carmen Infantino.


bignilk said:


> Photo from vacation. Trad or no?
> 
> BB seersucker shirt
> Fish belt
> Murray's toggery poplin reds
> Topsiders
> Timex expedition
> Son of Tarzan (only the finest literature for me)


----------



## Duvel

Great fit on the LE seersucker, OF.



orange fury said:


> HR informed us that it's "jeans Thursday", which for me means pastel chinos. Which I wear at any point during the week anyways :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End seersucker
> Tommy Hilfiger chinos
> Perry Ellis belt
> Vintage Elgin
> Cole Haan bit loafers
> Ray Ban Wayfarers in pocket
> 
> ...and six shots of espresso on ice :aportnoy:


----------



## Duvel

Solid looks all around! Gamma, the blazer and white trousers look is spot on. I need a good pair of white trousers.


----------



## Duvel

OF, I treat our casual Fridays somewhat the same. We're encouraged to wear jeans and t-shirts on Fridays, but for me that just means maybe I won't press my chinos that day and slip on a chambray shirt and my CVOs. All the same, I'll get looks from my coworkers, like, "We had to dress down and look sloppy; why don't you?"


----------



## oxford cloth button down

MarineDad said:


> OCBD,
> Really like the tie! Can you please tell me the maker.


I missed this comment, I apologize. The tie is vintage Brooks Brothers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin Evans said:


> My thoughts _exactly._ That is the most perfect beach read I could ever imagine. The rest of the outfit is perfect, especially against a heavy beard of Spanish moss.
> 
> Gamma, that whole outfit is great. I know some might balk at the pink pocket square, but I think it works. The seersucker is the cherry on top of the sartorial sundae.
> 
> 
> Decided to break out the peach linen today. Nothing too exciting otherwise.


That is a solid summer look Spin.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your kind remarks about my last post.

Here is the fourth installment of the (mis)adventures of Gamma and the 3/2 BB blazer. Still in Harbor Springs:



BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square
BB patchwork madras shirt
Coach surcingle belt
BB garment-dyed chinos in "brick"
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## orange fury

Jumping in on the red pants action that's been going on the past couple days:



Lands End Indian madras
Tommy Hilfiger reds
Timex Weekender
Perry Ellis woven belt
Cole Haan bits

...and six shots of Illy espresso on ice. It'll getcha goin' :biggrin:


----------



## RT-Bone

Red pants!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your kind remarks about my last post.
> 
> Here is the fourth installment of the (mis)adventures of Gamma and the 3/2 BB blazer. Still in Harbor Springs:
> 
> BB 1818 Madison fit 3/2 blazer
> R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square
> BB patchwork madras shirt
> Coach surcingle belt
> BB garment-dyed chinos in "brick"
> Sperry AO Topsiders


This is more what I think of when I picture a blazer on vacation. I also think the creaseless chinos are more appropriate here.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I need to get some reds, I feel left out!
But I do have something special for today, seersucker!
















JAB Stays Cool seersucker suit from eBay. It is the traditional blue stripe, but the blue isn't very rich so its almost a gray to my eye. Either way, I'm happy with what I won the auction for
Hopefully the light blue OCBD doesn't make it too monochrome, but google images showed plenty of people using light blue or white shirts so I think its ok, thoughts?
thrifted medium blue/turquoise/bronze paisley on pink field tie, thoughts on the tie? Am i doing this right or have I delved into caricature status?
and white bucks of course for footwear.
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## RT-Bone

L-feld said:


> This is more what I think of when I picture a blazer on vacation. I also think the creaseless chinos are more appropriate here.


This.


----------



## sskim3

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I need to get some reds, I feel left out!
> But I do have something special for today, seersucker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB Stays Cool seersucker suit from eBay. It is the traditional blue stripe, but the blue isn't very rich so its almost a gray to my eye. Either way, I'm happy with what I won the auction for
> Hopefully the light blue OCBD doesn't make it too monochrome, but google images showed plenty of people using light blue or white shirts so I think its ok, thoughts?
> thrifted medium blue/turquoise/bronze paisley on pink field tie, thoughts on the tie? Am i doing this right or have I delved into caricature status?
> and white bucks of course for footwear.
> Happy Friday everyone!


I like the suit. And the blue shirt is fine. I would recommend a more playful tie or bow tie . Plus, I like the tie bar a little bit lower closer on the tie. And the pants could use a bit of hemming. Overall, I like it though.









This is take two on the spectators with a more casual outfit. I asked for a slight break in the pants but my tailor came back with a more fully break. Something I can live with for the time being.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Jumping in on the red pants action that's been going on the past couple days:





RT-Bone said:


> Red pants!


Me too!

Sent from Red Dwarf using Holly


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Red pants!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





L-feld said:


> Me too!
> 
> Sent from Red Dwarf using Holly


you out know what might be kind of fun is if we actually planned an "AAAT red Friday" or something. WAYWT would be epic.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> you out know what might be kind of fun is if we actually planned an "AAAT red Friday" or something. WAYWT would be epic.


America won't know what hit it.


----------



## Fading Fast

As I work from home, my outfits are both boring and similar day to day. So for the summer, some version of this is what I work in:

Lacoste Polo
Ralph Lauren RRL Belt
J.Crew Urban Slim Lightweight Chinos
Toms Espadrilles


----------



## oxford cloth button down

]

I don't have red pants, but I did wear a madras shirt today.

Fading Fast - Nice to see a pic. Looks perfect for your "office."


----------



## Duvel

Nice shirt, OCBD. Who's the maker?


----------



## Flairball

Here is another summer casual. Nothing special. Oh, how I can't wait for the fall, and tweed season to be here.


----------



## ctu92

I like the look of this


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> As I work from home, my outfits are both boring and similar day to day. So for the summer, some version of this is what I work in:
> 
> Lacoste Polo
> Ralph Lauren RRL Belt
> J.Crew Urban Slim Lightweight Chinos
> Toms Espadrilles


Nice belt!


----------



## L-feld

Flairball said:


> Here is another summer casual. Nothing special. Oh, how I can't wait for the fall, and tweed season to be here.


You need to embrace the joys of the unlined linen, hemp, or seersucker jacket. Just as much room to play as with fall tweeds and basically just as cool as short sleeves, except with better sun protection and more pockets.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Nice belt!


Thank you. It came from Ebay for, give or take, $40 (with tags still on showing it to be about - from memory - $140 - Double RRL is stupid expensive at full retail). Even having to pay $25 to have it cut down 2 inches, I came out well ahead. And it is very nice. The leather end is really nice leather and the rope part is substantial.


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Here is another summer casual. Nothing special. Oh, how I can't wait for the fall, and tweed season to be here.


Sadly, where I am in Texas, we might be wearing what you have on in the above photo Christmas Day...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

To a concert in the park last night.

Duvel - Thanks. It is PRL.


----------



## Spin Evans

OCBD, which oxford are you wearing there? Only my Rugby, Gant, and other youth-skewing brands have short enough tails for me to wear untucked. Great sneakers, by the way.


----------



## bignilk

Thanks everyone for the comments on my last offering. Went to the High Museum today here in Atlanta to see the dream cars exhibit.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Very sharp,Bignilk! I like it!


----------



## Trad-ish

gamma68 said:


> The third installment of the vacation adventures of Gamma and the BB 3/2 blazer. Now in Harbor Springs.
> 
> BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
> R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square (purchased today)
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> RL Polo diamond point bow tie
> Brighton burgundy leather belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Viyella argyle socks (purchased today)
> Sebago burgundy loafers
> 
> And no, the chinos are not creased.


Ahoy Polloi!

Well played on the outfit. I want that tie!


----------



## Trad-ish

Flairball said:


> Here is another summer casual. Nothing special. Oh, how I can't wait for the fall, and tweed season to be here.


I don't know what you're grousing about. Your outfits look good. Like thegovtech said, in the South, we are wearing shorts waaaay into the Fall. Out of necessity.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: great look - Trad without being dated. You look very natural in your clothes. I know that might sound silly, but some people look as if the clothes are wearing them; you always look very comfortable with your clothes. It's hard to put ones finger on it, but you have that quality (I don't).


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> The third installment of the vacation adventures of Gamma and the BB 3/2 blazer. Now in Harbor Springs.
> 
> BB 3/2 1818 Madison fit blazer
> R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square (purchased today)
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> RL Polo diamond point bow tie
> Brighton burgundy leather belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Viyella argyle socks (purchased today)
> Sebago burgundy loafers
> 
> And no, the chinos are not creased.


You have to admire a man who knows how to enjoy a vacation in style. You must be the snazziest dressed person in Northern Michigan. Gamma, this is spectacular!! Meanwhile, down here in Lake Woebegon, I plod off to the organ bench. #iworkonsundays


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning, fuddy-duddy work clothes.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> You have to admire a man who knows how to enjoy a vacation in style. You must be the snazziest dressed person in Northern Michigan. Gamma, this is spectacular!! Meanwhile, down here in Lake Woebegon, I plod off to the organ bench. #iworkonsundays


Thanks, sir. I appreciate the compliment.

Also, don't sell yourself short. You're always snazzy and not what anyone would call "fuddy duddy."


----------



## bignilk

Thanks popinjay! You can see more details in this photo. Of course, the Wife always makes me look better.


----------



## orange fury

Fairly boring, but summery (it's hot outside- it's 8am and touching 90*F). I was initially concerned with the lack of contrast between the shirt and jacket, but I think they're just different enough to work. Plus I think the tie breaks it up:





Stafford linen sportcoat
RL OCBD/socks
Brooks tie
Hilfiger chinos
Cole Haan bits
Perry Ellis belt
Timex Weekender


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I agree, the shirt and jacket contrast enough and with the tie look great. I also really like the chinos - you wear and coordinate colored chinos very well. My one quibble is the pattern in the pocket square and the pattern in the tie, IMHO, clash a bit (might be that scale thing).


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, I agree, the shirt and jacket contrast enough and with the tie look great. I also really like the chinos - you wear and coordinate colored chinos very well. My one quibble is the pattern in the pocket square and the pattern in the tie, IMHO, clash a bit (might be that scale thing).


Lol for the life of me I can't seem to figure out a use for this pocket square (or my identical orange/white and burgundy/white ones). I wanted to avoid a white square because of the mostly-shades-of-white palate above the waist, but I wasn't entirely sure about this PS when I picked it. I need to expand my PS collection lol.


----------



## Duvel

OF, I love that jacket every time I see your photos wearing it. I must check out the Stafford jackets.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Bignik, you may want to look for longer coats. That one is a bit nipped at the waist and short in the body for my eye. 

I, personally, shy away from GTH pants with patterned coats, but that wasn't always my approach.


----------



## adoucett

From this weekend:

I wanted to wear something a bit dressier but daytime temperature dictated otherwise. 

Photo from the Legal Seafood Rooftop Deck- quite the scene indeed.










VV Polo
Seiko with NATO strap
Land's End Madras belt
L.L. Bean chino shorts
Dark & Stormy


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

An excellent combination.

Oh, and the clothes are nice too.

This is what I wore the last time I shot a picture, which was ages ago.


----------



## Fading Fast

adoucett said:


> From this weekend:
> 
> I wanted to wear something a bit dressier but daytime temperature dictated otherwise.
> 
> Photo from the Legal Seafood Rooftop Deck- quite the scene indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VV Polo
> Seiko with NATO strap
> Land's End Madras belt
> L.L. Bean chino shorts
> Dark & Stormy


Classically comfortable look - well done. The single best looking item is the Dark and Stormy though.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin - Thanks! I finally have the vans broken in. The OCBD is another old LE Original OCBD (I am sure you guys get tired of me saying that), but this one fell into the launder on hot pile and shrank a bit. It actually came in handy as now it is a great casual shirt. Plus, I can put it in the dryer which makes it super soft. I cannot however, button the top button if my life depended on it 

Adoucett - That is the most natural looking pic that I have seen you post. Looks great.

Bignilk - You make quite the handsome pair.

OF - If that is your idea of boring you live in a wild wild life (



)


----------



## aweart

[/URL]

from last week

Haspel Seersucker 3/2 sack from The English Shop
Old JAB madras tie 
PRL yellow button down


----------



## Jovan

Flairball said:


> Here is another summer casual. Nothing special. Oh, how I can't wait for the fall, and tweed season to be here.


This looks fine, a lot better than many people dress for summer. Don't be so modest!



oxford cloth button down said:


> To a concert in the park last night.
> 
> Duvel - Thanks. It is PRL.


Love it, including the the simple white sneakers. What brand?



Spin Evans said:


> OCBD, which oxford are you wearing there? Only my Rugby, Gant, and other youth-skewing brands have short enough tails for me to wear untucked. Great sneakers, by the way.


I wear my regular "dress" OCBDs untucked and without shame, same as the kids in Take Ivy.



bignilk said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments on my last offering. Went to the High Museum today here in Atlanta to see the dream cars exhibit.


Now that's cool.



adoucett said:


> From this weekend:
> 
> I wanted to wear something a bit dressier but daytime temperature dictated otherwise.
> 
> Photo from the Legal Seafood Rooftop Deck- quite the scene indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VV Polo
> Seiko with NATO strap
> Land's End Madras belt
> L.L. Bean chino shorts
> Dark & Stormy


That tears it. I need more pink shirts, including a polo.


----------



## gringodaddy

Is your jacket black stcolumba?


----------



## orange fury

Return of the mega-espresso:





New Lands End madras
RL chinos/socks
Bass Weejuns
Lacoste surcingle
Hamilton Baxter
Wayfarers in shirt pocket


----------



## RT-Bone

Howdy, folks. Humid here in NYC today. 

-Brooks linen button down
-Leather Man belt
-LE Canvas chinos
-AE Kenwoods, aka Squeekers
-Constant layer of sweat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Great fit on that LE madras, OF, per usual. I don't know how you do it. Mine is not baggy but it is not nearly that slim-fitting (though with my current inconsistency/laziness about working out this summer, I'm not sure I need to go slim-fitting right now!). Looks really good on you. & I like seeing that I'm not the only one who creases his chinos these days.

Great look, RT-Bone. Would be nice to see more of that Brooks shirt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jovan,

Aren't you on the tall side, though? So the untucked shirt may fall a bit shorter on you than on some.

OF,

That rig is nearly perfect, but the dark socks don't help anything. Sockless would be better for that, or at least a lighter color, maybe red or yellow to pick up on the shirt.


----------



## orange fury

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Aren't you on the tall side, though? So the untucked shirt may fall a bit shorter on you than on some.
> 
> OF,
> 
> That rig is nearly perfect, but the dark socks don't help anything. Sockless would be better for that, or at least a lighter color, maybe red or yellow to pick up on the shirt.


Thanks! I was trying to have the socks pick up the blue in the shirt, but when I took the picture I realized it didn't work nearly as well as I thought it would (which sucks, because I have red socks at home lol). I would do sockless, but it's the one thing that is looked down on at my office (not madras shirts, not pastel pants, not emblematic belts or ties...socks)


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I missed yesterday









Linen jacket,
pink OCBD from lands end
navy silk robert talbot tie, not sure on the weave of this one, very textured, much more so than repp, almost like a knit, but not
khaki chinos
Bass weejuns

And todays
finally got around to shortening the sleeves on my med brown cotton twill jacket
newly thrifted mint/pastel green OCBD from Bass
reg stripe tie in repp silk
medium gray lands end wool trousers
gray argyle socks
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I was trying to have the socks pick up the blue in the shirt, but when I took the picture I realized it didn't work nearly as well as I thought it would (which sucks, because I have red socks at home lol). I would do sockless, but it's the one thing that is looked down on at my office (not madras shirts, not pastel pants, not emblematic belts or ties...socks)


No, I figured you were going for the navy there, but navy socks are kind of immune to that kind of thing -- because they're so often the "go-to conservative sock."

Not surprised that socklessness doesn't fly at your office.

Orion,

The first look there is one of your best. The tie is probably some kind of jacquard weave, possibly a grenadine. Either way, this is a really nice rig: you kept it simple, and got the proportions _perfect_.

Unfortunately, the tan coat there doesn't quite work for you. Look at the fit around the collar: it shouldn't be standing away like that. It also seems to be "leaning back" -- I think the balance is off.

Also, an unstructured cotton jacket like that really doesn't go with wool trousers. Wool trousers should also have a crease.


----------



## L-feld

Listen to YRR. He knows what he's talking about.


----------



## alkydrinker

Duvel said:


> OF, I love that jacket every time I see your photos wearing it. I must check out the Stafford jackets.


I have a JC Penney Stafford cotton/linen jacket that I believe is the same model as his, but in a different color. I really like mine...it cost like 50 bucks, then I have about $70 in alterations into it for sleeve length and waist suppression. I think my color was called "blue", but it's a really nice denim/chambray type of uneven blue pattern, not a flat blue. I bought my usual size, 42L, and found it to be very true to size. The shoulder measurement for the size is average to maybe _very slightly _wide (19.25" on the 42), but shoulders are nice and lightly padded and don't wear particularly big or wide.



Stafford sport coat 
LE shirt and wool pants
cheap paisley pocket square from Lord and Taylor
Tie Bar grenafaux navy tie
AE Sanfords, walnut


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

L-feld said:


> Listen to YRR. He knows what he's talking about.


Got it! Thanks for the feedback YRR and L-feld! All the stuff I miss when looking at an outfit is so easy to see when someone else points it out; I suppose that's why this thread/forum is so valuable. Thanks again!


----------



## Duvel

Very nice, alkydrinker. I've only recently started paying attention to the Stafford line. They seem to achieve a fairly classic look with their jackets.


----------



## L-feld

alkydrinker said:


> I have a JC Penney Stafford cotton/linen jacket that I believe is the same model as his, but in a different color. I really like mine...it cost like 50 bucks, then I have about $70 in alterations into it for sleeve length and waist suppression. I think my color was called "blue", but it's a really nice denim/chambray type of uneven blue pattern, not a flat blue. I bought my usual size, 42L, and found it to be very true to size. The shoulder measurement for the size is average to maybe _very slightly _wide (19.25" on the 42), but shoulders are nice and lightly padded and don't wear particularly big or wide.
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford sport coat
> LE shirt and wool pants
> cheap paisley pocket square from Lord and Taylor
> Tie Bar grenafaux navy tie
> AE Sanfords, walnut


That looks really good. You should post more often.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## alkydrinker

^^^thank you, I hadn't taken the plunge into WAYW threads yet, but was roped in on this discussion about Stafford sport coats. Now that I've crossed that line, I'll try to post some more. Working in an IT-related field, my day-to-day stuff is unfortunately not very noteworthy.


----------



## L-feld

alkydrinker said:


> ^^^thank you, I hadn't taken the plunge into WAYW threads yet, but was roped in on this discussion about Stafford sport coats. Now that I've crossed that line, I'll try to post some more. Working in an IT-related field, my day-to-day stuff is unfortunately not very noteworthy.


I can relate. We'll have to prod Baltimore into providing occasions.


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Orion,
> 
> The first look there is one of your best. The tie is probably some kind of jacquard weave, possibly a grenadine. Either way, this is a really nice rig: you kept it simple, and got the proportions _perfect_.
> 
> Unfortunately, the tan coat there doesn't quite work for you. Look at the fit around the collar: it shouldn't be standing away like that. It also seems to be "leaning back" -- I think the balance is off.
> 
> Also, an unstructured cotton jacket like that really doesn't go with wool trousers. Wool trousers should also have a crease.


This is spot on. Orion, you look great in your first photo as that jacket fits well. The second jacket is (I'm just going to say it) a mess. The collar is off (as YRR said) and the entire thing looks wrinkled and ill-fitted. I get that it is a more casual jacket, but the collar should still fit and, then, maybe the body needs to be taken out to reduce the wrinkling. And, again, YRR is correct that the jacket is very casual so you need to go with more casual pants and a shirt and no tie. But if the fit can't be improved, then think about Ebay. The key take-away is that you look great when the jacket fits you as in your first picture.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Hehe, that gave me a chuckle. You're right the thing does look a bit of a mess. Some of it is probably my fault. I just took another selfie standing in a more relaxed posture and I think when I took the one I posted I was trying too hard to exhibit good posture and pulled my shoulders back and pushed my chest out a bit too far. I'm going to press the wrinkles out of it and try it again in a few days and see how much of the problem is the fit vs. the posture and then decide on what to do with it. Thanks again for all the feedback and I know a bit better what to go for with the positive responses that Monday's outfit got.



Fading Fast said:


> This is spot on. Orion, you look great in your first photo as that jacket fits well. The second jacket is (I'm just going to say it) a mess. The collar is off (as YRR said) and the entire thing looks wrinkled and ill-fitted. I get that it is a more casual jacket, but the collar should still fit and, then, maybe the body needs to be taken out to reduce the wrinkling. And, again, YRR is correct that the jacket is very casual so you need to go with more casual pants and a shirt and no tie. But if the fit can't be improved, then think about Ebay. The key take-away is that you look great when the jacket fits you as in your first picture.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Hehe, that gave me a chuckle. You're right the thing does look a bit of a mess. Some of it is probably my fault. I just took another selfie standing in a more relaxed posture and I think when I took the one I posted I was trying too hard to exhibit good posture and pulled my shoulders back and pushed my chest out a bit too far. I'm going to press the wrinkles out of it and try it again in a few days and see how much of the problem is the fit vs. the posture and then decide on what to do with it. Thanks again for all the feedback and I know a bit better what to go for with the positive responses that Monday's outfit got.


That's okay. Here's the difference between good and bad posture, with the bad posture being "Hey, let me try and have 'better posture' by sticking out my chest and throwing my shoulders back." It had been a while since I'd shot anything for this thread, and I forgot to relax.



















A bit of steam/pressing may do that jacket some good, hough


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Aren't you on the tall side, though? So the untucked shirt may fall a bit shorter on you than on some.


My favourite shirts measure in at 33.5" in the back. So they're actually fairly long.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's okay. Here's the difference between good and bad posture, with the bad posture being "Hey, let me try and have 'better posture' by sticking out my chest and throwing my shoulders back." It had been a while since I'd shot anything for this thread, and I forgot to relax.
> A bit of steam/pressing may do that jacket some good, hough


Better?









Navy Blazer
broadcloth button down in red gingham
Talbot silk foulard tie with mini paisely
khaki chinos
bass weejuns


----------



## sskim3

RT-Bone said:


> Howdy, folks. Humid here in NYC today.
> 
> -Brooks linen button down
> -Leather Man belt
> -LE Canvas chinos
> -AE Kenwoods, aka Squeekers
> -Constant layer of sweat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the casual outfit. Question on the kenwoods - how much do they squeek? I have been eyeing on getting a pair but have been hesitant on it.


----------



## FLMike

RT-Bone said:


> -AE Kenwoods, aka Squeekers


That's funny, I have a pair of AE Waldens, and they squeak like crazy.


----------



## orange fury

Trying out the new VV shirt, I'm glad I kept it:


More accurate color representation:


VV shirt
RL chinos
Belted Cow belt
Hamilton Brandon
J&M tassels down south
...and Trader Joe's Peruvian coffee


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, shirt fits very well and I like the pattern (could do without the whale logo), but it is odd not to see you with your industrial-sized coffee cup. And I still love that watch.


----------



## RT-Bone

sskim3 said:


> I love the casual outfit. Question on the kenwoods - how much do they squeek? I have been eyeing on getting a pair but have been hesitant on it.


It varies, but when they squeak, it's loud.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Got some Tiebar bowties in the mail today. I know everyone's already said this, but nice stuff for 15 bucks! I really liked this bow with the pink shirt, had kind of a nice 1960's feel to it I thought.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Great looking tie -- good choice on the batwing too.


----------



## Jovan

That's just a pointed end, I think, unless TTB started offering pointed end batwing bows.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yeah Jovan is correct, it's a diamond point bow. I ordered 4 and they are all excellent. Surprisingly so.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> Yeah Jovan is correct, it's a diamond point bow. I ordered 4 and they are all excellent. Surprisingly so.


My cheistmas plaid bow tie and the red/white/blue faux-BB stripe bow are TTB and each have held up very well for several years now. They get a lot of derision, but for what they are, I think they're great.

speaking of which, i really like that one


----------



## sskim3

the linen pants + blazer seems to be a solid go to outfit for me for this summer... plus sporting the new Quoddy loafers...


----------



## Odradek

Lovely jacket that arrived from Tweedy Don yesterday.

Just trying it on for size and it fits great. Much to warm here today for a jacket.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Here's the Madras SC I got from Wacolo on the exchange 
Rough silk Talbott tie
light blue pinpoint buttondown
khakis
docksides


----------



## L-feld

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Here's the Madras SC I got from Wacolo on the exchange
> Rough silk Talbott tie
> light blue pinpoint buttondown
> khakis
> docksides


I love everything about this except the length of the jacket. Although it looks like you're taking your pictures from a low angle, so it may just be lens distortion. Does the jacket cover your butt?


----------



## ThePopinjay

My new Corbin hopsack that just arrived from Jfkemd, happy to say it fit perfectly right out of the box! Also, new bow tie from The Tie Bar, LE khakis, Dexter Loafers, and a Polo oxford. I have a few polo oxfords that I don't mind, but the collar was always too small for a tie, thanks to my recent interest in bowties, that problem is remedied. Now if only that logo could be fixed so simply.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

L-feld said:


> I love everything about this except the length of the jacket. Although it looks like you're taking your pictures from a low angle, so it may just be lens distortion. Does the jacket cover your butt?


Thank you! The camera is indeed at about mid thigh level for these pics. I'd say the jacket covers 90% of my rear stopping just short of the glute/hamstring "fold" hehe.


----------



## Jovan

Orion, it also looks as if the sleeves are too short for you.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThePopinjay said:


> My new Corbin hopsack that just arrived from Jfkemd, happy to say it fit perfectly right out of the box! Also, new bow tie from The Tie Bar, LE khakis, Dexter Loafers, and a Polo oxford. I have a few polo oxfords that I don't mind, but the collar was always too small for a tie, thanks to my recent interest in bowties, that problem is remedied. Now if only that logo could be fixed so simply.


When you say the collar is too small for ties, can you elaborate on that?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Jovan said:


> Orion, it also looks as if the sleeves are too short for you.


yes, they are a bit shorter than I'd like. There is some room to let them down though. According to all the measurements, which I double checked when I got the coat and are correct, they should be falling lower on my arm, but I think what's happening is that the madras fabric is soooo lightweight that it just doesn't drape the same as a worsted or other jacket of the same measurements would. I'm going to try it again over a slicker broadcloth shirt as I think the hand of the pinpoint fabric underneath may be exacerbating the problem before I start altering it. I do appreciate the feedback!


----------



## ytc

orange fury said:


> Trying out the new VV shirt, I'm glad I kept it:
> 
> 
> More accurate color representation:
> 
> 
> VV shirt
> RL chinos
> Belted Cow belt
> Hamilton Brandon
> J&M tassels down south
> ...and Trader Joe's Peruvian coffee


Looks great, and a fantastic fit. Or maybe I just need to keep losing weight....


----------



## universitystripe

ThatDudeOrion said:


> When you say the collar is too small for ties, can you elaborate on that?


I'm not the OP, but I mostly wear custom fit Ralph Lauren Polo OCBD's. Most around here will tell you that PRL isn't the best choice for wearing with a standard tie. There is so little fabric in the collar that it tends to barely cover a tie in the rear, and it makes it a little too snug in the front. You are also missing out on the famed collar roll that so many at AAAC are religious about (and rightly so).

On the other hand, it's a comfortable cotton OCBD that is guaranteed to wrinkle and looks nice worn with either a bow or open collar. That works for me most days.


----------



## universitystripe

For the past couple weeks, I have been trying to wear my polos and OCBDs tucked into my shorts. I'm still not so sure, but I don't think it looks too bad here.

PRL Classic Fit Polo in Navy
LL Bean shorts, 9"
KJP navy surcingle belt
1960s Omega Seamaster watch
Smart Turnout nato strap

Not pictured: Cole Haan tan loafers


----------



## Jovan

That looks quite nice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday it was Shetland cold in the morning and it hit 80 by 4pm.

Popinjay - You consistently kill it.

University Stripe - Looks good there. I am back and forth on the shorts and a tuck.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

and today.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> and today.


The art of wearing stripes!


----------



## orange fury

Super late in posting, but today was ridiculously busy:



LE madras/RL chinos/yada yada yada. The usual lol.

OCBD: I can't believe I'm seeing a Shetland in mid July on here! How cold was it?


----------



## jfkemd

Glad this worked out!!



ThePopinjay said:


> My new Corbin hopsack that just arrived from Jfkemd, happy to say it fit perfectly right out of the box! Also, new bow tie from The Tie Bar, LE khakis, Dexter Loafers, and a Polo oxford. I have a few polo oxfords that I don't mind, but the collar was always too small for a tie, thanks to my recent interest in bowties, that problem is remedied. Now if only that logo could be fixed so simply.


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> When you say the collar is too small for ties, can you elaborate on that?


I mean that the collar points are too short to have any shape or fit a tie knot nicely between them.


----------



## ThePopinjay

jfkemd said:


> Glad this worked out!!


It certainly did! Thank you so much!


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> The art of wearing stripes!


+1, perfection


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> The art of wearing stripes!


OCBD does Trad, core Trad, Trad out of the Trad Era, incredibly well, but in a way that looks fresh. Others - like Popinjay and Orange Fury - do Trad with a splash of modern creativity that is awesome. But for Trad the way it was - but not tired or stodgy - OCBD has it hands down.

And I was going to make fun of OCBD for wearing a sweater until my girlfriend - whose parents live in Michigan - told me how cold the middle of the country got owing to the Polar Vortex.


----------



## orange fury

Pastels to counteract the crappy weather. Feels like July, looks like December.



RL polo
Tommy Hilfiger chinos
Perry Ellis belt
Timex weekender
Sperrys down south

...and, because I have training all day today, the return of the six-shot espresso on ice.


----------



## mjo_1

Trying a new image hosting site....here goes.

















New Samuelsohn sport coat. Darted and dual vented, but it's got some of the softest OTR shoulders I've seen. 
BB shirt and Press tie.
Tropical wool khaki trousers and AE Strands below


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Super late in posting, but today was ridiculously busy:
> 
> 
> 
> LE madras/RL chinos/yada yada yada. The usual lol.
> 
> OCBD: I can't believe I'm seeing a Shetland in mid July on here! How cold was it?


Perfect...and that just about says it all but, have you ever considered a second career as a catalog model?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD does Trad, core Trad, Trad out of the Trad Era, incredibly well, but in a way that looks fresh. ... for Trad the way it was - but not tired or stodgy - OCBD has it hands down.


+1, emphatically


----------



## adoucett

Great looks on the past couple pages, Bravo to all.

In other news, I have jury duty on Monday. Despite the fact that the "dress code" probably consists of wifebeaters and torn jean-shorts (jorts?), I'm thinking of going full-on _trad mode_ for this event because a) I haven't had any good excuses to do so lately, and b) there might just be someone in the courthouse who can tell the difference between a English regimental tie and a Walmart tie. As to whether this tactic will work to my "advantage" is yet to be known.

Is it a faux pas to out-dress the attorneys?


----------



## ytc

adoucett said:


> Is it a faux pas to out-dress the attorneys?


Never.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Last time I went to court, I was a little better dressed than most of the attorneys, in navy blazer, foulard tie, gray flannels, and AE Strands, and massively outdressed all the other defendants.

So, uh, there's that.


----------



## Fading Fast

adoucett said:


> Great looks on the past couple pages, Bravo to all.
> 
> In other news, I have jury duty on Monday. Despite the fact that the "dress code" probably consists of wifebeaters and torn jean-shorts (jorts?), I'm thinking of going full-on _trad mode_ for this event because a) I haven't had any good excuses to do so lately, and b) there might just be someone in the courthouse who can tell the difference between a English regimental tie and a Walmart tie. As to whether this tactic will work to my "advantage" is yet to be known.
> 
> Is it a faux pas to out-dress the attorneys?


As Roger P is an attorney - good luck out dressing that master dresser. Kidding aside. Good luck at Jury Duty and use it as an opportunity to dress - there are so few of them left.


----------



## sskim3

Summer friday!










HM shirt
J Crew khakis
No brand hat
JPress belt


----------



## FLMike

^I don't think the show-through wife beater is helping your look here.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> ^I don't think the show-through wife beater is helping your look here.


I'm wearing a white linen shirt at the office right now, and, uh, it's more translucent than one might prefer. What does one do about it? Expensive polymodal undershirts? Btw, I spend the morning having the AC blasting onto my left shoulder, and the afternoon with the sun shining right in.


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm wearing a white linen shirt at the office right now, and, uh, it's more translucent than one might prefer. What does one do about it? Expensive polymodal undershirts? Btw, I spend the morning having the AC blasting onto my left shoulder, and the afternoon with the sun shining right in.


Try tan or light grey v-necks. They're less of a contrast against your skin and don't show as much.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## ytc

Excellent L-feld, looks very Sound and the Fury Quentin-ish. Or what I would imagine of him.


----------



## L-feld

ytc said:


> Excellent L-feld, looks very Sound and the Fury Quentin-ish. Or what I would imagine of him.


I guess I did a better job of evoking the 20's than I thought. I was worried that I ended up looking too much like John Waters meets a preppy banker from the 80's.

Unfortunately, I don't have a sister with whom I could fall in love, although I suppose I could take a swim in the Charles River nonetheless.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Perfect...and that just about says it all but, have you ever considered a second career as a catalog model?


I've thought OF could do that as well - this picture could come right out of a LLBean Signature catalogue. OF wears clothes with a comfort that would sell.


----------



## stcolumba

An OCBD Saturday morning.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words. They are appreciated. Pics are from yesterday.

STC - Very nice.

OF - It was 50 degrees out with rain and clouds. Plus, if you give me a reason to wear sweater and...

L-Field - Nicely turned out. I was going to say that your mustache was very Baltimore. Love the tie, collar, and collar pin combo.


----------



## plinytheyounger

LE Blazer
CT Shirt
Murray's Trousers.


----------



## Duvel

I've been curious about the LE blazers. Which one is that?


----------



## Duvel

OCBD, solid, as always. Is that Baracuta vintage?


----------



## plinytheyounger

Traveler's wool


----------



## ThePopinjay

Work today, the last of my Tie Bar bows


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

That bow is awesome. You seem to have inheirited StC's ability to make things look better than they do on the maker's website.

Here's what I wore today, with charcoal trousers and tan wingtip bals:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That bow is awesome. You seem to have inheirited StC's ability to make things look better than they do on the maker's website.


Thanks YRR, I really like your pic today. Very sharp.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Popinjay - You consistently kill it.


Thank you, OCBD! I didn't see this until now, but I say the same to you.



universitystripe said:


> For the past couple weeks, I have been trying to wear my polos and OCBDs tucked into my shorts. I'm still not so sure, but I don't think it looks too bad here.


I like to tuck my ocbds into shorts, though I will say I'm not much of a short or polo wearer. I think it looks good here though!


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> Perfect...and that just about says it all but, have you ever considered a second career as a catalog model?





Fading Fast said:


> I've thought OF could do that as well - this picture could come right out of a LLBean Signature catalogue. OF wears clothes with a comfort that would sell.


haha I appreciate it guys, I've never considered it and I'm not quite sure how I would even go about doing something like that, but I'd love to do it if they'd take me lol.

anyways, short vacation for the weekend, Mrs. OF and I went with some friends to San Antonio:



LE madras
Chaps chino shorts
Espadrille Store espadrilles
Seiko Orange Monster (...which I didn't realize was as big as it is until this picture...)
Rayban Wayfarers (Clubmasters on her)


----------



## indieprep

As I'm spending some time down in Uruguay, used a heavier suit today to church. Thoughts? That's an English tailor made suit from 1967 I bought thrifting. Paired with grandpa's tie and a burgundy waistcoat. I'd be more innovative in the shirt colour, but as a Mormon, I have to wear a white shirt to church meetings.
*pic removed*


----------



## Nobleprofessor

This is not about what I'm wearing. But, here's my 3 year old son Sporting Madras Patchwork shirt










poor guy got a bug bite right on his forehead.


----------



## stcolumba

Madras bow for a Sunday morn.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Work today, the last of my Tie Bar bows


Dots and stripes = Winner


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks StC!

Indieprep- I would've worn a white shirt anyways with that ensemble. I really like that waistcoat! Maybe a different tie, but then I'm just looking to nitpick. Very well done.

Wanted to show off the new tie today.

Nothing exciting other than that. Hop sack and khakis and tan penny loafers


----------



## Spin Evans

That is such a great tie, and I'm very picky when it comes to foulards.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Spin Evans said:


> That is such a great tie, and I'm very picky when it comes to foulards.


I really like it, it's my second Chipp foulard


----------



## Reuben

ThePopinjay said:


> I really like it, it's my second Chipp foulard


If you stalk eBay you might see the same cloth pop up as a bowtie. I have a time or two but never bit on the listing. They've always been batwing bows and those don't work so well for me. The combination of thin blades, thick neck, and big head makes me look fairly comical.


----------



## Spin Evans

Now that you mention it, I think I have seen that cloth come up on my feed, but I've never considered it very much. Something about it looking too Campbell's tomato soupy. But that's the beauty of this forum: I routinely see garments that would look laughable, or frumpy, or at the very least forgettable anywhere else, but the folks here make everything look downright harmonious.


----------



## ReppTie

*Late to the Game*
















Hey Everyone! Long time since my last post back in November! Loved all the looks in this forum, you've all really influenced my developing taste for timeless style!
A little late to the game, but here's me and my family at Easter. I recommended all the looks for the fam.
Me: JCPennys seersucker sport coat (I know, a bit too short, but it was $8, with soft shoulder) RL stone chinos, Uniqlo OCBD, Talbott navy wool tie, no name pocket square, small mens store bucks.
Mom: I dont know what brands 
Dad: J Crew shirt, BB sweater, RLP khakis, brown lace ups
Brother: Ferrel Reid Tie, Albert Lt. 3/2 sack blazer with MOP buttons, BB OCBD, J. Crew Khakis, RPL Boat Shoes


----------



## L-feld

Anxiously waiting for my beard to grow back, holding the dingo.

I'm also wearing a watch that I thought Roycru might appreciate.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, that is a great look: bow tie, shirt, blazer, summer-reds pants and loafers - all Trad, all put together well. You have probably mentioned this before, but can you tell us anything about the store you work in as it looks like a classic men's haberdashery (and completely understand if you can't or don't want to).

OF, simple and nice, casual, updated Trad look. Also, you and your wife make a great looking couple. 

Stcolumba: great bow tie


----------



## FLMike

I apologize for the lousy photography. Outfit consists of:

Tan/White SS 3/2 Sack from J Press
Tie and PPBD from BB
Color 8 Belt and Tassels from Alden


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I take my boys to a decent place with table service at least every other week. They get to order whatever they want, which usually includes fries. 



Oh, well. For me, it included French cuffs and a shot of reposado, so it's all good. 



I wonder what I might have done to improve my outfit. It's hard to dislike red+white+blue, but that combination appears rather often here. A more unusual tie, maybe, like the Popinjay's above? BB tie and jacket (Golden Fleece; thanx, DMontez!); old Lewin shirt; AE Clifton shoes; white cotton gabardine trousers.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I took this late in the day, so please forgive the wrinkles
I wanted to see if my cotton linen blend jacket works with the pants from my seersucker suit
red pinpoint BD
talbott paisley foulard
JAB seersucker pants
bass white bucks


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> You have probably mentioned this before, but can you tell us anything about the store you work in as it looks like a classic men's haberdashery


It certainly is, the store is called Don Nash Ltd. and is located in Mansfield, OH. Pretty classic men's store, Talbott, Alden, Southwick, Gitman, etc. Also some cool deadstock Troy Guild shirts and stuff like that. Very nice place, if any of our forum members are in Ohio I highly recommend a visit. Ask for Chase, I'll be there until the end of summer when I head back to school.


----------



## svb




----------



## zcm

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I took this late in the day, so please forgive the wrinkles
> I wanted to see if my cotton linen blend jacket works with the pants from my seersucker suit
> red pinpoint BD
> talbott paisley foulard
> JAB seersucker pants
> bass white bucks


I like that jacket. What is it? I think the jacket and pants are too close in color, at least from what I can tell from the pic. When I first saw the pic I though you were wearing a suit. I like the shirt/tie/jacket combo though. Pair them with say some navy seersucker pants and you got yourself a winner!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Red Label Jos Bank poplin, Gant Madras tie


----------



## Jovan

Really digging these looks lately, though I agree with zcm that Orion's sport coat and trousers are too close in colour.

Company banquet on Saturday. Good drinks, good food.

Pretty much the U.S. politician special here with the blue suit, white shirt, and red tie.

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie (Thanks to upr_crust for this one. What ever became of this company? I have a few from them and they are quite nice.)
Kent Wang pocket square and cuff links
Allen Edmonds shoes
Calvin Klein socks (unseen, ribbed navy)


----------



## Dmontez

SlideGuitarist said:


> I take my boys to a decent place with table service at least every other week. They get to order whatever they want, which usually includes fries.
> 
> Oh, well. For me, it included French cuffs and a shot of reposado, so it's all good.
> 
> I wonder what I might have done to improve my outfit. It's hard to dislike red+white+blue, but that combination appears rather often here. A more unusual tie, maybe, like the Popinjay's above? BB tie and jacket (Golden Fleece; thanx, DMontez!); old Lewin shirt; AE Clifton shoes; white cotton gabardine trousers.


So glad to see this jacket on the Trad WAYWT thread! The fit is great!


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Really digging these looks lately, though I agree with zcm that Orion's sport coat and trousers are too close in colour.
> 
> Company banquet on Saturday. Good drinks, good food.
> 
> Pretty much the U.S. politician special here with the blue suit, white shirt, and red tie.


You consistently nail it, but this is exceptionally well done imho. The fit, the details...fantastic.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, though the suit still needs alterations (I've been a bit lazy on that).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dmontez said:


> So glad to see this jacket on the Trad WAYWT thread! The fit is great!


I didn't realize when I bought this from you that it was a Golden Fleece, so +1! I had the arm length adjusted (I'm leaning oddly in the photo), and left the waist as it was. It's loose, but it's a sack, so that's fine.

The kids are wearing LE school uniform jackets; Carlo is wearing Bass Weejuns.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Slideguitarist - Looks like a great outing! I applaud your fathering.

Jovan - Not so trad, but that is a nice looking suit.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

oxford cloth button down said:


> Slideguitarist - Looks like a great outing! I applaud your fathering.
> 
> Jovan - Not so trad, but that is a nice looking suit.


You just made my day!

Would a half-Windsor be advisable with that thinner tie under a spread collar?


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> It certainly is, the store is called Don Nash Ltd. and is located in Mansfield, OH. Pretty classic men's store, Talbott, Alden, Southwick, Gitman, etc. Also some cool deadstock Troy Guild shirts and stuff like that. Very nice place, if any of our forum members are in Ohio I highly recommend a visit. Ask for Chase, I'll be there until the end of summer when I head back to school.


Thank you - sounds great. My girlfriend's father is from Ohio, I am going to ask him if he knows the place (he is a Trad dresser from the Trad era and would have no idea what the word Trad means in relation to clothes, but he is still it to this day).


----------



## orange fury

First day back from a 3 day weekend, glad I checked my email yesterday because corporate people are coming in today:




Stafford blazer
RL chinos/OCBD
Talbott (for Reichardt's) "Highgate School"
Cole Haan Ascot II bits
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## adoucett

I apologize for the contemptible photo, but I wore this to court yesterday.

Other high-styles observed in the juror pool included 1970's brown and green striped shirts with male ponytail, spiderweb tattoos on one man's elbows/arms, a white undershirt worn alone, and several graphic T-Shirts. These were all worn by people over 30 I should add.

For those who aren't familiar with the experience, we are treated to a lengthy "educational" video that patronizes the jurors for upholding their civic duty, while throwing in facts about our founding fathers and the what our constitution is based on. My favorite aspect was the 5 minute long montage of people explaining how "fun" jury duty was and how they would "definitely do it again" if asked...as if there was a choice?? I was looking forward to the chance of being on a trial, but after the judge explained how the defendant was a criminally insane madman who is claiming to be mentally unfit to stand trial... perhaps I dodged a bullet by missing out on this one. Till next time!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Jovan said:


> Really digging these looks lately, though I agree with zcm that Orion's sport coat and trousers are too close in colour.


Yeah I was afraid of that. What inspired me was I read a post somewhere on here how Brooks used to sell (or try to) a seersucker suit and a light blue chambray suit together and encourage mix/match. Mine isn't labeled, but it is a light bluish gray what I'm guessing is linen/cotton blend, so I thought I'd try it out and see whether it would work or not, I guess not, lol. I do appreciate the feedback about the colors and the shirt/tie/jacket combo.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

trying out the polo+blazer look for today
got a new polo for my bday, its pink with black and blue stripes
paired with navy blazer, khaki chinos, surcingle and docksides


----------



## FLMike

^Don't let adoucett see that left arm....lest he relegate you to the ranks of the slovenly masses. :cool2:


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> First day back from a 3 day weekend, glad I checked my email yesterday because corporate people are coming in today:


OF, I have to know, how is it that you can get away with not shaving....especially with the "corporate people" coming in??

By the way, that's a great knot!


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> OF, I have to know, how is it that you can get away with not shaving....especially with the "corporate people" coming in??


Lol yeah yeah, I know I need to shave. 2 reasons- first: my workplace is pretty lax with facial hair (as long as birds aren't nesting in your facial hair you're fine, most here do the permanent 5 o'clock shadow thing). The main thing they care about with guys is head hair, which doesn't effect me lol. Second: I dress like this, where everyone else wears Nike golf polos and khakis, so I have a bit more latitude with what I can get away with (i.e., pastel chinos/madras/etc).


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Ha, yeah I thought the same thing when I read his jury duty story. To each his own.


FLCracka said:


> ^Don't let adoucett see that left arm....lest he relegate you to the ranks of the slovenly masses. :cool2:


----------



## Duvel

I can't do even a little stubble this time of year without feeling miserable. It's not about appearance for me (although there is that) but more about comfort. 

I've pretty much adopted a shave every day except Sunday routine. Even in colder months, I feel better with a shave.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Pretty much any look with khakis, navy blazer, blue/red repp I call the "All American". The purest form of this I've decided, is blue university stripe, red/blue guard stripe, khakis, penny loafers, and a navy blazer. Here is my variation of the All American. faconnable check shirt, Peer Gordon tie (no idea of maker, probably talbott), corbin blazer.


----------



## Jovan

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Ha, yeah I thought the same thing when I read his jury duty story. To each his own.


I thought he was more disappointed that people over 30 wouldn't bother covering their tattoos for jury duty, not that the tattoo itself was a problem. Maybe I'm wrong.

*launches into patented Jovan tirade about how tattoos are fine and you shouldn't judge a book on its cover, etc.*


----------



## adoucett

I should clarify as to not offend anyone here: The specific inked pattern itself rather....jumped out at me. I don't have anything against someone with them or would judge someone based on such criteria.

Clothes however, are another matter :devil:


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Yeah the spider web thing used to mean something back in the day, but has now been appropriated by tons of guys wanting to look tough, like they did time...I don't get it. The guy in the jury box could have been an ex con, but chances are he's just a regular dude. I know not everyone is going to like my ink, but it's nearly impossible to offend me, I have no issues with the commentary.


----------



## universitystripe

PopinJay - I really need to go through all your posting history and learn from you. Great looks, my friend.


----------



## ThePopinjay

universitystripe said:


> PopinJay - I really need to go through all your posting history and learn from you. Great looks, my friend.


Thank you! You can always check out my tumblr, and then you can click on the WIWT link at the top and it should bring up quite a bit of stuff.


----------



## orange fury

Hey FL Cracka, I shaved! 





Stafford blazer
RL OCBD/chinos
Talbot (for Jarrod's) "Argyle and Sutherland Highlanders" repp
vintage Elgin
Cole Haan bits


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## sskim3

My outfit doesn't look good as OF's. Great look!

















Uniqlo Pincord Blazer
Uniqlo Broadcloth BD Shirt
J Press Tie
BB Linen Pants
Florsheim Shell 
J Crew Socks


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

So I wanted to give my cotton twill jacket one last try after a steam/press to see if it drapes any better. I think it improved somewhat
I paired it with a light blue PPBD
PRL Reds I got from Wacolo on the exchange (Thanks Wacolo!)
LLB Surcingle
Rancourt blucher mocs
and Bret Lawrence wool tie in what I believe is Blackwatch tartan


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatdudeOrion, the steaming definitely helped (fit looks pretty good, sleeves might be a touch short). That said, the jacket's construction and finish (details such as the casualness of the stitching around the lapels and pockets, the line about an inch up on your shirt sleeve) and its still slightly rumpled look say this is a very casual jacket. 

To my eye, this jacket cannot handle a tie and should be paired with very casual clothes - uncreased chinos, jeans, open collared shirts (like an OCBD or other heavier textured shirt and if they are naturally weathered, all the better), casual shoes (like yours or bucks or something similar - also, with some wear would be all the better) and be worn in situations where a sport coat is not called for. If you wanted to be dressier than the average person watching a weekend high school sporting event, for example. 

With those type of complimentary clothes and in that type of situation, I think your jacket will work. I just don't think it works with clothes that are nicer / more dressy than it is or in a situation that calls for a traditional sport coat. 

But I'm only one opinion. And I like the rest of your outfit (the blackwatch tie is neat) and everything goes well together in style and level of casualness.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> My outfit doesn't look good as OF's. Great look!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uniqlo Pincord Blazer
> Uniqlo Broadcloth BD Shirt
> J Press Tie
> BB Linen Pants
> Florsheim Shell
> J Crew Socks


sskim, this is one of the best pics you've posted lately. It's hard to tell colors (partly because of my crummy monitor, partly because you're standing in shadows), but this is a strong look, to my eye. Love the shoes.


----------



## Topsider

ThatDudeOrion said:


> So I wanted to give my cotton twill jacket one last try after a steam/press to see if it drapes any better. I think it improved somewhat
> I paired it with a light blue PPBD
> PRL Reds I got from Wacolo on the exchange (Thanks Wacolo!)
> LLB Surcingle
> Rancourt blucher mocs
> and Bret Lawrence wool tie in what I believe is Blackwatch tartan


If I may...

I suggest you learn the difference between casual clothes and dress clothes and stick to one or the other on any given occasion.

Everything that you're wearing is casual except for the shirt and tie (pinpoint oxford cloth is a dressier fabric than conventional oxford cloth, best reserved for suits or blazers). Pinpoint shirts should always be ironed, and preferably starched. Also, a tie bar is something of a "dressy" touch, and I suggest avoiding it with casual attire.

Others have mentioned the issues with the jacket.

As for the tie, wool is for fall/winter, and looks out of place with Nantucket Reds, which are strictly summer wear. Generally, Nantucket Reds (or any loud or "GTH" trousers) are inappropriate for the workplace.

Blucher mocs are very casual, and should not be worn with a tie.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Hey FL Cracka, I shaved!


Lookin' good!!


----------



## efdll

I agree with everything said except the fit. It's too tight. Pulling at the button, which only adds to the rumpled state of affairs. I've thrifted a couple of casual jackets like this one and wound up giving them away because they just didn't drape right.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> So I wanted to give my cotton twill jacket one last try after a steam/press to see if it drapes any better. I think it improved somewhat
> I paired it with a light blue PPBD
> PRL Reds I got from Wacolo on the exchange (Thanks Wacolo!)
> LLB Surcingle
> Rancourt blucher mocs
> and Bret Lawrence wool tie in what I believe is Blackwatch tartan


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I totally agree with all your points, thank you for the detailed feedback. Everything you said makes perfect sense to me. Thanks FF!


Fading Fast said:


> ThatdudeOrion, the steaming definitely helped (fit looks pretty good, sleeves might be a touch short). That said, the jacket's construction and finish (details such as the casualness of the stitching around the lapels and pockets, the line about an inch up on your shirt sleeve) and its still slightly rumpled look say this is a very casual jacket.
> 
> To my eye, this jacket cannot handle a tie and should be paired with very casual clothes - uncreased chinos, jeans, open collared shirts (like an OCBD or other heavier textured shirt and if they are naturally weathered, all the better), casual shoes (like yours or bucks or something similar - also, with some wear would be all the better) and be worn in situations where a sport coat is not called for. If you wanted to be dressier than the average person watching a weekend high school sporting event, for example.
> 
> With those type of complimentary clothes and in that type of situation, I think your jacket will work. I just don't think it works with clothes that are nicer / more dressy than it is or in a situation that calls for a traditional sport coat.
> 
> But I'm only one opinion. And I like the rest of your outfit (the blackwatch tie is neat) and everything goes well together in style and level of casualness.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

You may...though all your "rules" come off a bit strict for my taste. I see people in this thread mix casual and dressy all the time and nobody seems to have issues with it. Reds and a navy blazer seem to be sort of an iconic look which seems to violate your casual/dress rule. Also I thought the button down collar took it out of the realm of dress shirt and into sport shirt? I mean its not a spread collar broadcloth or royal oxford with french cuffs or anything. The seasonality of the tie also seems to be pretty subjective, based on other threads I've researched in the trad forum, and if I hadn't specified it was wool, I doubt anyone standing outside of my personal space bubble would be able to tell what its made out of. And my office has no dress code, we've got everything from shorts and t-shirts to suits everyday, its up to the individual. I appreciate you taking the time to look at the pics and write a detailed response, however we may just have to agree to disagree on some of the points.



Topsider said:


> If I may...
> 
> I suggest you learn the difference between casual clothes and dress clothes and stick to one or the other on any given occasion.
> 
> Everything that you're wearing is casual except for the shirt and tie (pinpoint oxford cloth is a dressier fabric than conventional oxford cloth, best reserved for suits or blazers). Pinpoint shirts should always be ironed, and preferably starched. Also, a tie bar is something of a "dressy" touch, and I suggest avoiding it with casual attire.
> 
> Others have mentioned the issues with the jacket.
> 
> As for the tie, wool is for fall/winter, and looks out of place with Nantucket Reds, which are strictly summer wear. Generally, Nantucket Reds (or any loud or "GTH" trousers) are inappropriate for the workplace.
> 
> Blucher mocs are very casual, and should not be worn with a tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThatDudeOrion said:


> You may...though all your "rules" come off a bit strict for my taste. I see people in this thread mix casual and dressy all the time and nobody seems to have issues with it. Reds and a navy blazer seem to be sort of an iconic look which seems to violate your casual/dress rule. Also I thought the button down collar took it out of the realm of dress shirt and into sport shirt? I mean its not a spread collar broadcloth or royal oxford with french cuffs or anything. The seasonality of the tie also seems to be pretty subjective, based on other threads I've researched in the trad forum, and if I hadn't specified it was wool, I doubt anyone standing outside of my personal space bubble would be able to tell what its made out of. And my office has no dress code, we've got everything from shorts and t-shirts to suits everyday, its up to the individual. I appreciate you taking the time to look at the pics and write a detailed response, however we may just have to agree to disagree on some of the points.


Nope, sorry. Tradition is not subjective.

Chinos and a navy blazer match up in formality. The whole _point_ of reds is that they're not really any more casual than chinos, but they're in a bold color (not that they mean much anymore). That's also a _traditional_ combination.

There are those who think a bd collar automatically = sports shirt. But within the sphere of American traditional dressing, this is not the case. A pinpoint BD is dressier than an OCBD, and is borderline too dressy for that jacket.

Really, that jacket is going to be tough to wear no matter what. It looks much better now that you've pressed it, but it's still a bit too casual to wear with a tie.

Tradition dictates that wool ties are for cool weather. Some folks on here may have an unusual opinion, or may choose to disregard a tradition or two.
All that said, that shirt has a great collar roll, those chinos look good, and blucher mocs are a good choice (but not with a tie ic12337.


----------



## HerrDavid

I wouldn't be too quick to dismiss Topsider's reply, which to me was helpfully clear and eminently sensible. For someone just starting to take an interest in dressing well, it would, I think, repay careful consideration.


----------



## adoucett

Reds with a blazer (typically navy) is indeed a classic look, but one must take care to wear it in the vicinity of those who would appreciate it. For some, this could include the workplace but others might find it objectionable (for example, if you were meeting with clients, that sort of thing). 

While it is quite rightly the appropriate attire for say, a yacht club function, I think some here might be taken aback at wearing it to work. As a student I can get away with wearing pretty much anything but I do think twice before putting on GTH colors. I think they look best when worn during leisure, regardless of how dressy or casual the occasion. Hitting the bars or beach-side town? Perfect. 

As far as my thoughts on the tie: It's a traditional blackwatch tartan. I closely associate this pattern (regardless of wool or silk) with winter but that's probably because of the holiday pairings I've been observing, such as blackwatch trousers or even blackwatch dinner jackets. I have a blackwatch blazer I got from the exchange and I don't think I'd ever wear it outside of the holiday season.

IMHO if you were to switch the jacket for something that complemented the red a bit better and perhaps a more summery tie, this outfit would be awesome. I have no problems with the shoes, since I wear boat shoes to pretty much everything except the most formal occasions in the summer.


----------



## Duvel

I think Topsiders "rules" are on target. Myself, I'd ditch the jacket, lose the tie and unbutton the collar (no visible t-shirt, please), roll up the sleeves, and think about doing some with the length of those trousers (i.e., hemmed by a tailor--I take it those are just your own rolled cuffs). 

That would be casual. If you want to dress it up for work, I'd iron the shirt and crease the pants.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

OK, the jacket is out, that much is settled. I was somewhat confused when the outfit was described as casual, save for the pinpoint, which is better suited for suits and blazers, when I've seen tons of people wear navy blazers with red chinos, so the pinpoint, can go with a blazer, the red chinos can go with a blazer, but the pinpoint can't go with red chinos, with or without a blazer?? Doesn't really add up to me, maybe I'm not getting it. Is it acceptable to wear a BD collar with a suit? I thought I was getting this stuff figured out but now I'm more confused. What kind of shoes do I need so I can wear a tie? If I swapped out the blucher mocs for penny loafers, would that be ok with a tie? Granted, one not made of wool, at least until september...


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> sskim, this is one of the best pics you've posted lately. It's hard to tell colors (partly because of my crummy monitor, partly because you're standing in shadows), but this is a strong look, to my eye. Love the shoes.


Thanks for the feedback! Apt doesn't get great lighting where the mirror is, so I tried to take one with as much natural lighting as possible. Is it sad that it's summer, and I anxiously wait to wear tweed again?


----------



## hardline_42

ThatDudeOrion said:


> OK, the jacket is out, that much is settled. I was somewhat confused when the outfit was described as casual, save for the pinpoint, which is better suited for suits and blazers, when I've seen tons of people wear navy blazers with red chinos, so the pinpoint, can go with a blazer, the red chinos can go with a blazer, but the pinpoint can't go with red chinos, with or without a blazer?? Doesn't really add up to me, maybe I'm not getting it. Is it acceptable to wear a BD collar with a suit? I thought I was getting this stuff figured out but now I'm more confused. What kind of shoes do I need so I can wear a tie? If I swapped out the blucher mocs for penny loafers, would that be ok with a tie? Granted, one not made of wool, at least until september...


I think part of the issue is not just the items themselves, but how they're presented. There are subtle things happening that lead to an incongruous ensemble which are not readily apparent. For example, if the reds were creased and cuffed instead of turned up, it would read as one whole level up in formality. The same goes for the PPBD if it were ironed. The Blackwatch tie is an iconic winter pattern. A different tartan (preferably not Royal Stewart) with lighter colors would read much differently, even in wool. Conversely, Nantucket red is traditionally associated with summer, but a pair of cranberry cords or chinos would take the ensemble back to winter. When dealing with bold colors and iconic items, it's best to experiment with them one at a time.

As for the shoes, blucher mocs are camp shoes. They're basically boat shoes for the woods and suitable for casual wear. Penny loafers are a good choice as would be any calf shoes with leather soles. Bucks, white or dirty, with red rubber soles would also be a suitable choice.


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> and if I hadn't specified it was wool, I doubt anyone standing outside of my personal space bubble would be able to tell what its made out of. And my office has no dress code, we've got everything from shorts and t-shirts to suits everyday, its up to the individual.


I don't mind the outfit as a whole, though I'm not a picky person. The one thing I noticed is this way of thinking. For whatever reason I'm a stickler when it comes to seasonality. Seasonality cannot be subjective because it serves an actual tangible purpose. Just as it doesn't make sense to wear seersucker in the middle of the winter, it doesn't make sense to wear a wool tie in the summer. It's both an aesthetic matter and a practicality matter. Now I've seen cotton/madras blackwatch sportcoats and whatnot, there's is an appropriate use of blackwatch in the summer.

That being said, I've seen woolen knit ties worn all year round at my workplace because they knot better and the colors tend to be more vibrant, according to my boss. 
I also frequently wear Nantucket reds to work as well so I don't see that as an issue, though it is a clothing store and we all tend to peacock a little.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I agree about seasonality serving a tangible purpose in general, I'm not going to bust out a tweed jacket because its too hot to wear right now, but the wool necktie isn't really making my neck any hotter, and I thought the colors all worked well together, so i gave it a thumbs up on both aesthetics and the limited amount of practicality a neck tie serves. I suppose I better work on nailing the basics before eschewing the rules though...


----------



## ThePopinjay

That may be true. I know I'm still working on a lot of basics. And really, neckties don't serve a big purpose, but I stick to tweed, tartans, challis in the winter and then cotton, madras, seersucker, raw silk in the summer. I put away all my summery silk emblematics too (like lobsters and stuff) and then pull out all the winter emblematics (christmasy stuff for the most part). So for me it wouldn't even be an option to get our a wool tie, because it's in a box with the rest of the f/w neckwear in the closet.

Also I should add most of my wardrobe is motivated more by style than what is acceptable workplace wear. Being 19 and in college I have no clue what an office type workplace is like, so my wardrobe tends to be fairly casual and I occasionally mix formal and dressier elements. This friday I'm expecting a tab collar shirt in the mail and I'm going to wear it with khakis and a navy blazer, though I feel some might find the shirt too formal for the rest of the ensemble.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, first, I think tab collars are incredibly well designed for ties as they tighten everything up and cause the tie to "pop" nicely. Second, they can span the spectrum from very dressed up with a tie to very casual with a tie. A white pinpoint tab collar looks great with a suit and tie at a business meeting; where as, a striped broadcloth tab collar and a tweed sport coat with jeans and penny loafers can look very "Take Ivy" casual. I also love the variation-on-the-theme pin collar which adds the dandyish collar pin, but the true tab has a more staid vibe. 

So, wear and enjoy your new tab collar shirt (hopefully, it's a casual texture for the outfit you are planing). I keep waiting for their revival moment as the fashion guys thumb through the Great American Song Book of Clothes to find the next "new" vintage thing to revive.


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> I'm expecting a tab collar shirt in the mail and I'm going to wear it with khakis and a navy blazer


Welcome back to the age of jive. J/K.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, also, nineteen, really! At nineteen, I owned a pair of jeans, a pair of chinos and a pair of grey wool dress pants, five shirts, a blue blazer, plus a pair of penny loafers, bucks, top siders and sneakers. I'm sure there were some other things, but you get the gist. Also, I knew there were two types of collars in the world: button down and...not button downed. Your knowledge level and wardrobe at nineteen is insane. I'm impressed.


----------



## ThePopinjay

haha thanks Topsider.

And thanks FF! I'm aiming for the tweed and khakis Take Ivy kind of casual.








Here's the tab collar, vintage Troy Guild


----------



## Fading Fast

Perfect Take Ivy tab.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Perfect Take Ivy tab.


That's what I figured! I've always wanted one but they're awfully hard to find. And the best part, I got it for 9 bucks!


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> That's what I figured! I've always wanted one but they're awfully hard to find. And the best part, I got it for 9 bucks!


I look forward to seeing it as part of the full ensemble.


----------



## adoucett

Wore this to a polo match @ Newport, RI. It's pretty much a full-on preppy lawn party with probably most of the attendees going for the picnic and boozing than actually watching the game. A few guys were wearing jackets with monk straps shoes, plenty of GTH color pants, and lots of girls in Lilly Pulitzer print dresses.

And before I get _too _massacred, my girlfriend put the sweater in the shot for comedic effect :tongue2:










BB Fun Shirt
VV Belt
L.L. Bean Chinos
Sperrys


----------



## Topsider

adoucett said:


> And before I get _too _massacred, my girlfriend put the sweater in the shot for comedic effect :tongue2:


Well, thank God...'cause it doesn't match at all. J/K.


----------



## FLMike

hardline_42 said:


> .....Conversely, Nantucket red is traditionally associated with summer, but a pair of cranberry cords or chinos would take the ensemble back to winter.......





ThePopinjay said:


> .....I also frequently wear Nantucket reds to work as well so I don't see that as an issue, though it is a clothing store and we all tend to peacock a little.


Maybe I'm nitpicking, but I wouldn't consider those Nantucket reds. I would simply call them red pants. Not saying they have to be Murray's to be called Nantucket reds, but the color that has become widely known as Nantucket red is a faded red, really a shade between red and pink, as I understand it. Not that that changes any of the comments or critiques offered....just thought I'd make the distinction.


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> Maybe I'm nitpicking, but I wouldn't consider those Nantucket reds. I would simply call them red pants. I don't feel like they have to be Murray's to be called Nantucket reds, but the color that has become widely known as Nantucket red is a faded red, really a shade between red and pink, as I understand it. Not that that changes any of the comments or critiques offered....just thought I'd make the distinction.


Not nitpicking at all. You are keenly observant.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> Slideguitarist - Looks like a great outing! I applaud your fathering.
> 
> Jovan - Not so trad, but that is a nice looking suit.


Thanks. The reason I crosspost pretty much all my outfits is because I get useful criticisms from both threads and there's usually something or another that's Trad-ish. (Such as the 3/2 fastening on this suit.)


ThePopinjay said:


> Pretty much any look with khakis, navy blazer, blue/red repp I call the "All American". The purest form of this I've decided, is blue university stripe, red/blue guard stripe, khakis, penny loafers, and a navy blazer. Here is my variation of the All American. faconnable check shirt, Peer Gordon tie (no idea of maker, probably talbott), corbin blazer.


That is a really cool tie. How have I not heard of guard stripe before? I will be on the lookout. Also, how on earth are you 19? Your clothing projects more authority than what is associated with that age, which is probably good if you ever go on job interviews fresh out of college. You are also much better dressed and educated about dressing than I was at 19.



ThePopinjay said:


> haha thanks Topsider.
> 
> And thanks FF! I'm aiming for the tweed and khakis Take Ivy kind of casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the tab collar, vintage Troy Guild


Can't wait to see that as part of an outfit.



adoucett said:


> Wore this to a polo match @ Newport, RI. It's pretty much a full-on preppy lawn party with probably most of the attendees going for the picnic and boozing than actually watching the game. A few guys were wearing jackets with monk straps shoes, plenty of GTH color pants, and lots of girls in Lilly Pulitzer print dresses.
> 
> And before I get _too _massacred, my girlfriend put the sweater in the shot for comedic effect :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Fun Shirt
> VV Belt
> L.L. Bean Chinos
> Sperrys


But how else is Arbuckle J. Doucett IV supposed to show that he's just BETTER than everyone else around him without it?

I'm not a fan of fun shirts, but carrying them off with confidence like that is the way to go.



FLCracka said:


> Maybe I'm nitpicking, but I wouldn't consider those Nantucket reds. I would simply call them red pants. Not saying they have to be Murray's to be called Nantucket reds, but the color that has become widely known as Nantucket red is a faded red, really a shade between red and pink, as I understand it. Not that that changes any of the comments or critiques offered....just thought I'd make the distinction.


Don't a lot of red chinos end up that faded colour after a few washes anyway?

Speaking of which, I have a pair of PRL reds that I need to get rid of. They just look... frumpy on me with the cut. Any takers?


----------



## Duvel

Re the Nantucket Red, Muffy would not concur.


----------



## universitystripe

There seems to have been a huge spike in GTH colored pants from places such as PRL and J. Crew over the past few years. However, they certainly missed the color on the reds. 

There is something dignified about a pair of properly faded Nantucket Reds. The imitators smack of hipsters (prepsters?).

Speaking of which, I still need to purchase a pair from Murray's before next Summer. I wouldn't wear them to my casual office.


----------



## FLMike

Agree that reds do not belong in an office environment.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThatDudeOrion said:


> OK, the jacket is out, that much is settled. I was somewhat confused when the outfit was described as casual, save for the pinpoint, which is better suited for suits and blazers, when I've seen tons of people wear navy blazers with red chinos, so the pinpoint, can go with a blazer, the red chinos can go with a blazer, but the pinpoint can't go with red chinos, with or without a blazer??


No, the pinpoint doesn't go with A) wrinkles, and B) that jacket. Sorry if that was unclear. Also, sorry that jacket can't quite work.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Is it acceptable to wear a BD collar with a suit?


If you do, be aware that it's a choice which puts whatever you're wearing firmly in the American style, which can lead to a clash if your suit/shoes/tie are a different look. Also, it's not always appropriate.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> I thought I was getting this stuff figured out but now I'm more confused.


I know I've been there.

It's very rewarding once you start making some progress. There are quite a few folks on here who have a lot of stuff really locked down, and it can be tough to compare yourself to them when you're starting out. I was certainly worse than you not so long ago.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> What kind of shoes do I need so I can wear a tie? If I swapped out the blucher mocs for penny loafers, would that be ok with a tie? Granted, one not made of wool, at least until september...


This is tough. In the outfit you wore, penny loafers and a more-structured jacket would pull things together in terms of formality. It's tough to make a rule for this. I won't wear a moccasin-style shoe other than a dressy loafer with a tie, and I won't wear a shoe in a greasy/rough leather with a tie.

Also, seasonal ties are a beautiful thing. They tend to cohere best with truly seasonal fabrics (madder with tweed, madras with seersucker). Wearing a madder tie with a poplin suit isn't a disaster, but it is a missed chance for something that coheres a little better.


----------



## williamson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...which can lead to a clash if your suit/shoes/tie are a different look...It's tough to make a rule for this. I won't wear a moccasin-style shoe other than a dressy loafer with a tie, and I won't wear a shoe in a greasy/rough leather with a tie...


I am as eager to avoid incongruities as you are, but have never thought of relating ties to shoes in this way; and certainly do not regard the wearing of a tie as something formal. Please correct me if I have misunderstood your point.


> ...seasonal ties are a beautiful thing. They tend to cohere best with truly seasonal fabrics.


With this I very much agree.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan - My comment came off more critical than I meant (I was just trying to clarify for the newbies/lurkers). That is a great looking suit and althoug it may not be trad it does fit in well in a trad man's wardrobe.


Duvel - It is a vintage Baracuta that I am wearing back a few pages.


----------



## orange fury

All this talk about reds over the past couple pages made me "scratch the itch", so to speak:





RL pinpoint/bow tie
Tommy Hilfiger reds
Stafford blazer
Cole Haan bits
Timex weekender
...and an 83rd State Legislature mug

Also, per the conversation about red pants and terminology, my collection of reds. I consider the left four to be shades of "Nantucket red", second to the right "true red", and the far right "maroon/burgundy" (from left- Hilfiger, Hilfiger, RL, RL, RL, Haggar):



the left four I consider to be "summer pants" (spring at the earliest, depending on temperature), the "true red" are 3-season (fall/winter/spring, depending on what it's paired with), and the far right is late fall/winter. Also, per wearing them to work- I wear mine to work all the time, it just depends on your work environment. Fridays are "jean days" for us, and it's almost expected now that I'm going to wear reds and an OCBD (or polo) instead of jeans. Even in the middle of the week (like today), everyone else generally wears a golf polo and khakis, so coworkers tend to not notice the reds because I wear a SC and tie with them. YMMV dwpending on your workplace, but mine is a bit more lax.


----------



## hardline_42

FLCracka said:


> Maybe I'm nitpicking, but I wouldn't consider those Nantucket reds. I would simply call them red pants. Not saying they have to be Murray's to be called Nantucket reds, but the color that has become widely known as Nantucket red is a faded red, really a shade between red and pink, as I understand it. Not that that changes any of the comments or critiques offered....just thought I'd make the distinction.


No, of course, they're not true Nanny reds. Genuine Nantucket reds are a very specific combination of color AND fabric and are typically much more muted and "salmony" than the imitators. I just went with the nomenclature that had already been established in the comments to not confuse things. I think the brighter shades are typically called Breton red.


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> You may...though all your "rules" come off a bit strict for my taste. I see people in this thread mix casual and dressy all the time and nobody seems to have issues with it. Reds and a navy blazer seem to be sort of an iconic look which seems to violate your casual/dress rule. Also I thought the button down collar took it out of the realm of dress shirt and into sport shirt? I mean its not a spread collar broadcloth or royal oxford with french cuffs or anything. The seasonality of the tie also seems to be pretty subjective, based on other threads I've researched in the trad forum, and if I hadn't specified it was wool, I doubt anyone standing outside of my personal space bubble would be able to tell what its made out of. And my office has no dress code, we've got everything from shorts and t-shirts to suits everyday, its up to the individual. I appreciate you taking the time to look at the pics and write a detailed response, however we may just have to agree to disagree on some of the points.





ThatDudeOrion said:


> OK, the jacket is out, that much is settled. I was somewhat confused when the outfit was described as casual, save for the pinpoint, which is better suited for suits and blazers, when I've seen tons of people wear navy blazers with red chinos, so the pinpoint, can go with a blazer, the red chinos can go with a blazer, but the pinpoint can't go with red chinos, with or without a blazer?? Doesn't really add up to me, maybe I'm not getting it. Is it acceptable to wear a BD collar with a suit? I thought I was getting this stuff figured out but now I'm more confused. What kind of shoes do I need so I can wear a tie? If I swapped out the blucher mocs for penny loafers, would that be ok with a tie? Granted, one not made of wool, at least until september...


I know what I'm posting is repeating some of what has been said, but after reading over these posts and the responses, a couple thoughts:

button down shirts- I tend to treat BD's as the go-to option for chinos and a blazer. There's obviously varying ranges of formality within the category of shirts, but I separate it as chinos/blazer/button down, and suit/semi-spread (and French cuffs, for that matter). The only buttondown that looks good un-ironed is oxford cloth, because of the more casual nature of the fabric. Also, pinpoint tends to crease when un-ironed, where OCBD's "rumple". Also, un-ironed needs to go with the overall aesthetic, ie- uncreased chinos/open collar un-ironed OCBD with sleeves rolled, creased chinos/blazer/ironed pinpoint with repp tie.

the jacket: besides the casual nature of the jacket, I've honestly found tan with reds just difficult to pull off. The only time I can think of that I've seen it done well is when Popinjay did it a few weeks back, and even then I've preferred other combinations that he's done. I've always heard (and pushed myself) that red and tan chinos are interchangeable: anything you can wear with khaki or tan chinos, you can wear with faded red ones. I think this is part of the reason I don't find tan jackets to work with reds- even though they aren't the same color, they're too interchangeable to really work (I guess what I'm getting at is that a tan jacket wouldn't work with tan chinos, and therefore is exceedingly difficult to pull off with red chinos). With that said, I do think an ivory/off-white jacket is light enough to look good with reds, it goes in the opposite direction of the classic navy blazer (which just about always looks good).

the tie: a couple people have already said it, but the issue is more that the black watch tartan is associated with winter, so even without knowing the fabric, the tie looks like a winter tie. The heavier texture plays better with doeskin/tweed/etc than linen or cotton, just as a seersucker or madras tie goes better with linen/cotton/etc. Even though others will differ on this, I generally don't even wear silk knit ties in the summer because I think the heavier texture goes better wig fall/winter fabrics (just my opinion). The other thing is that the heavy amount of green with what I would consider to be "true red" pants evokes thoughts of Christmas.

Shoes: I tend to wear loafers (penny, bit, or tassel) with anything involving chinos (from un-ironed OCBD with an open collar to blazer/tie/ironed pinpoint). I reserve laces for suits. Entirely personal opinion.

Like has already been said, there is a bit of a learning curve, but once you get the hang of it, menswear can be rewarding and enjoyable. It's nothing to get discouraged about, because I would say everyone here is still learning (Lord knows I am). Once you get past the basics, a lot of the stuff you're thinking is confusing has to do with subtlety- textures (seasonality and how they play off each other), pattern pairings, advanced color palates, outfit congruity, etc. Put simply, learn the rules well enough that you know when and how to break them.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I appreciate the clarification OF, and YRR. It's all making a bit more sense to me now...I think.
I tried to be a bit more basic for today
uncreased chinos
unironed OCBD in pastel check pattern
boat shoes
now I'm wondering if there's not enough contrast in this outfit and that maybe this shirt would be better with navy chinos aaaaahhhhhh.


----------



## Duvel

ThatDudeOrion, really like that shirt. Who's the maker? Just me, but I might've gone with even lighter chinos, like stone or white. That would give you contrast and brighten it up. It doesn't look bad though.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I appreciate the clarification OF, and YRR. It's all making a bit more sense to me now...I think.
> I tried to be a bit more basic for today
> uncreased chinos
> unironed OCBD in pastel check pattern
> boat shoes
> now I'm wondering if there's not enough contrast in this outfit and that maybe this shirt would be better with navy chinos aaaaahhhhhh.


I think you're still confused about one thing today. There's a chance I could be wrong (and I apologize in advance if so), but I'm pretty sure that's not an OCBD. Assuming you know what the acronym stands for, oxford cloth is distinctly different from pinpoint oxford or cotton poplin/broadcloth. Unless I'm wrong and that shirt is indeed OC, then I would recommend running an iron over it. As OF said, "The only buttondown that looks good un-ironed is oxford cloth, because of the more casual nature of the fabric." I would agree with him. I will say today's outfit is much more congruous.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> ThatDudeOrion, really like that shirt. Who's the maker? Just me, but I might've gone with even lighter chinos, like stone or white. That would give you contrast and brighten it up. It doesn't look bad though.


Thanks D! I think its an Alan Flusser, I'll try it with some lighter chinos I have next time its up in the rotation.


----------



## Duvel

I second the vote for an iron, by the way. As it is what I'd call a sport shirt, and not an OCBD, as others pointed out, I think it needs to look a bit fresher. You'll still end up looking casual, because this kind of shirt tends to get rumpled over the day, but it will look neater if it starts out ironed. 

I'd also roll the sleeves.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

It may not come across in the pics, but I'm pretty sure it's OC. It's a thicker looser weave with a softer hand than my pinpoints. Definitely not broadcloth either.


FLCracka said:


> I think you're still confused about one thing today. There's a chance I could be wrong (and I apologize in advance if so), but I'm pretty sure that's not an OCBD. Assuming you know what the acronym stands for, oxford cloth is distinctly different from pinpoint oxford or cotton poplin/broadcloth. Unless I'm wrong and that shirt is indeed OC, then I would recommend running an iron over it. As OF said, "The only buttondown that looks good un-ironed is oxford cloth, because of the more casual nature of the fabric." I would agree with him.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> It may not come across in the pics, but I'm pretty sure it's OC. It's a thicker looser weave with a softer hand than my pinpoints. Definitely not broadcloth either.


Then I definitely stand corrected, and will apologize again. It is unusual to see those types of patterns in OC, so I incorrectly assumed it was broadcloth. You know what they say about assuming! :crazy:


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I appreciate the clarification OF, and YRR. It's all making a bit more sense to me now...I think.
> I tried to be a bit more basic for today
> uncreased chinos
> unironed OCBD in pastel check pattern
> boat shoes
> now I'm wondering if there's not enough contrast in this outfit and that maybe this shirt would be better with navy chinos aaaaahhhhhh.


I had to chuckle, after all the advice you got about yesterday's outfit - and even though it was all sincere - I give you credit for posting again today (I might have taken a day off). And, yes, I would have, like you, gone simpler in my next post. It all just made me chuckle. You are a good sport

I read through everything written on your outfit from yesterday - and man it sparked a lot of material, but what impressed me was how thoughtful everyone was / how much effort went into those posts - I learned a lot.

AAAC people are impressive, passionate and genuinely desirous to help.

I work from home as a lone wolf now in what I do, but when I used to have teams working for me, I would have loved to have had as engaged and thoughtful group as those who offered all the hortatory advice on your outfit.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I agree, the group here is great and I am very appreciative of the advice. I'm just glad there's not a "Trad-what you shouldn't be wearing today" thread for fear I may be in the top 5. I try to be a good sport, it takes the right mindset to approach experts in any field and ask them to critique your work. With that said, I'm glad fall is coming soon, as I have some nicer stuff lined up, lots of wool, tweed, corduroy, some woolovers sweaters on order, etc. My summer wardrobe is much weaker, and I'm just trying to have some fun with the summer colors before Labor Day.



Fading Fast said:


> I had to chuckle, after all the advice you got about yesterday's outfit - and even though it was all sincere - I give you credit for posting again today (I might have taken a day off). And, yes, I would have, like you, gone simpler in my next post. It all just made me chuckle. You are a good sport
> 
> I read through everything written on your outfit from yesterday - and man it sparked a lot of material, but what impressed me was how thoughtful everyone was / how much effort went into those posts - I learned a lot.
> 
> AAAC people are impressive, passionate and genuinely desirous to help.
> 
> I work from home as a lone wolf now in what I do, but when I used to have teams working for me, I would have loved to have had as engaged and thoughtful group as those who offered all the hortatory advice on your outfit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I agree, the group here is great and I am very appreciative of the advice. *I'm just glad there's not a "Trad-what you shouldn't be wearing today" thread for fear I may be in the top 5*. I try to be a good sport, it takes the right mindset to approach experts in any field and ask them to critique your work. With that said, I'm glad fall is coming soon, as I have some nicer stuff lined up, lots of wool, tweed, corduroy, some woolovers sweaters on order, etc. My summer wardrobe is much weaker, and I'm just trying to have some fun with the summer colors before Labor Day.


That thread doesn't exist because we would've ALL been in it at one time or another (except maybe OCBD). I had a rig I tried out in January that involved a yellow OCBD, brown tweed SC, navy chinos, burgundy knit tie, and orange pocket square...yeah...suffice to say, we've all had our moments, you just learn from them and move on.

(Mods, feel free to edit this if you feel it's inappropriate from a language standpoint) there's a blog by a guy out of London called "Look At My F-ing Red Trousers!" that you may want to check out. Funny name (if a bit crass), but it has some pretty good examples of good and bad uses of red pants in different shades, from pictures he's taken on the streets. Link: https://lookatmyfuckingredtrousers.blogspot.com/?m=1


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Looking at OCBD's reference implementation above, I can see that I didn't work the contrasts here: stone Clark Advantage chinos, blue university stripe you-know-what (with the poor color resolution at the end of the day, this comes to seem far too close in brightness to the chinos), blue linen Madison jacket (please, thrifters, find me a 44L _tan_ linen jacket, so I can stop posting here with the same two jackets every time), Irish linen square, Polo madras tartan (I think) tie, AE Kenwood loafers. Seems a bit matchy-matchy too: way too much blue. Perhaps a much more vivid madras tie would have helped. Oh well, I hope my (relative) failure is instructive.


----------



## universitystripe

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I agree, the group here is great and I am very appreciative of the advice. I'm just glad there's not a "Trad-what you shouldn't be wearing today" thread for fear I may be in the top 5. I try to be a good sport, it takes the right mindset to approach experts in any field and ask them to critique your work. With that said, I'm glad fall is coming soon, as I have some nicer stuff lined up, lots of wool, tweed, corduroy, some woolovers sweaters on order, etc. My summer wardrobe is much weaker, and I'm just trying to have some fun with the summer colors before Labor Day.


You are obviously trying to better yourself, and that is always to be commended. It's a gradual process, becoming Trad. I have been working on it for over two years and I just now have most of the basics accumulated.

I do hope you continue posting. It's entirely worthwhile to stick around here. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

williamson said:


> I am as eager to avoid incongruities as you are, but have never thought of relating ties to shoes in this way; and certainly do not regard the wearing of a tie as something formal. Please correct me if I have misunderstood your point.


You don't think of wearing a tie as raising the overall formality level of an outfit?

I think of an outfit as the sum of its parts, and I often (today is an exception) try to follow the path of least resistance, which means roughly matching levels of formality between each individual element. I do sometimes go for a deliberate clash, but not often.

So, I've been talking a lot, and I hope going into detail about what I thought about when I was getting dressed today -- _kind of_ one of those "deliberate clash" days.

I wore a navy blazer and tan chinos, but I made some bold choices. Here's what I did "wrong:"

A) Balmoral shoes are a bit too dressy for a navy blazer with chinos.
B) So's a spread collar shirt with french cuffs.
C) Ditto a foulard tie.

And if you were to say to me "I'd like to wear a navy blazer and khakis with my balmoral shoes, foulard tie, and spread collar FC shirt," I'd probably tell you "you need to be wearing gray trousers with your blazer, or better still a suit."

But, in my case:

A) These balmorals are tan.
B) This shirt is _very_ purple, and gingham to boot.
C) This foulard tie is _very_ pink, and has a fairly matte finish.

So I think it comes together, but feedback is welcome.


----------



## williamson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> You don't think of wearing a tie as raising the overall formality level of an outfit?
> ...I think of an outfit as the sum of its parts, and I often (today is an exception) try to follow the path of least resistance, which means roughly matching levels of formality between each individual element. I do sometimes go for a deliberate clash, but not often.


A tie does indeed raise the formality level of an outfit, but does not make an outfit "formal". (I realise that people draw the formality line in different places. I would call a business-suit outfit "formal" but not one based on a tweed suit, so sports-jacket-and-tie, or blazer-and- tie, are not formal to me. But what to call such an outfit these days eludes my imagination.) 
With the rest of your posting I completely agree, and very much like the outfit you show, although the alternatives you cite are also excellent. The colour of the tie looks fine to me.


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


>


That tie was a particularly good choice with that shade of khaki. Well done.


----------



## orange fury

LE seersucker
Hilfiger chinos
Perry Ellis belt
Timex Weekender
Cole Haan bits


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thank you all for the encouragement. I do intend to, though no pics today, as I'm in Dickies working on one of our fleet vehicles and 60/40 blend poplin with various grease stains isn't that pic worthy, however, possibly pretty Trad....(I wear a few different hats around my office).



universitystripe said:


> You are obviously trying to better yourself, and that is always to be commended. It's a gradual process, becoming Trad. I have been working on it for over two years and I just now have most of the basics accumulated.
> 
> I do hope you continue posting. It's entirely worthwhile to stick around here. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I wore a navy blazer and tan chinos, but I made some bold choices. Here's what I did "wrong:"
> 
> A) Balmoral shoes are a bit too dressy for a navy blazer with chinos.
> B) So's a spread collar shirt with french cuffs.
> C) Ditto a foulard tie.
> 
> And if you were to say to me "I'd like to wear a navy blazer and khakis with my balmoral shoes, foulard tie, and spread collar FC shirt," I'd probably tell you "you need to be wearing gray trousers with your blazer, or better still a suit."
> 
> But, in my case:
> 
> A) These balmorals are tan.
> B) This shirt is _very_ purple, and gingham to boot.
> C) This foulard tie is _very_ pink, and has a fairly matte finish.
> 
> So I think it comes together, but feedback is welcome.


YRR, I don't think it works, despite your explanation. IMO, the chinos are the weak link, and if you were to replace them with a pair of tan wool gabs, I think it would be a great outfit. Easy fix!


----------



## shadoman

Feeling Summery !
Jacket:Cloister Collection LTD
Shirt:Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke
Slacks: Alan Fussner
Shoes: Florsheim Woven Loafers
Tie: Van Heusen


----------



## orange fury

shadoman said:


> View attachment 12026
> 
> 
> Feeling Summery !
> Jacket:Cloister Collection LTD
> Shirt:Gold Label Roundtree & Yorke
> Slacks: Alan Fussner
> Shoes: Florsheim Woven Loafers
> Tie: Van Heusen


i really like that jacket, is it pink or a faded/lighter red?


----------



## shadoman

orange fury said:


> i really like that jacket, is it pink or a faded/lighter red?


It's bright fuchsia. I found it while thrifting. Not sure what the fabric is, the only labels are the maker and a 'Made in USA from imported fabics.'
It's a nice rough weave.


----------



## Duvel

It's not quite a Nantucket red.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> It's not quite a Nantucket red.


Im that predictable, huh? Lol :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Casual drinks and dinner out last night

Shirt: J.Crew Ludlow Chambray
Pants: Ralph Lauren buckle-back all-cotton chinos
Belt: Ralph Lauren RRL cotton and leather
Socks: J.Crew cotton - linen (should have bought more when they had them on sale last year)
Shoes: J.Peterman
Watch: Elgin 1920s

(Pants were hiked to show socks)

Still figuring out picture quality issues - hopefully, will get better

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-3_zps79702a93.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo-32_zpse809d36c.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo1-3_zps5933a3eb.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4_zpsb9f45f1e.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

I like it, FF. It looks like something I'd wear. On me, I'd tweak this a bit--roll the sleeves to or past elbow, unbutton one more button below the collar, and pull the shirt out just a bit for some billow. I might also go with brown suede shoes, just for some contrast. 

But very solid. I wouldn't mind having some buckle-backs myself.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I like it, FF. It looks like something I'd wear. On me, I'd tweak this a bit--roll the sleeves to or past elbow, unbutton one more button below the collar, and pull the shirt out just a bit for some billow. I might also go with brown suede shoes, just for some contrast.
> 
> But very solid. I wouldn't mind having some buckle-backs myself.


Thank you. I did billow the shirt a bit right after the picture, just didn't want to retake the shots (actually, we had to go and my girlfriend had had enough playing photographer).

As to unbuttoning, no one wants to see any more of my anemic, three-frail-hairs-on-it chest than they have to. .

I like the brown suede show idea a lot, now I just have to get some which has been on my to-buy list for awhile. That said, I really like the Peterman brogue buck for a reasonably priced fun shoe.


----------



## Duvel

Meant to mention, too--very nice watch.


----------



## Fading Fast

Thank you - gift from the girlfriend, as most of my nicer things are.


----------



## Spin Evans

Those are some really exceptional pants, I quite like them. However, I really think they would shine out more with a bit of tailoring to pull them up a bit. Note that this is coming from someone who is paralyzed with fear of finding a new tailor.

Also, watch that granny knot, they're deadly: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/grannyknot.htm


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> Those are some really exceptional pants, I quite like them. However, I really think they would shine out more with a bit of tailoring to pull them up a bit. Note that this is coming from someone who is paralyzed with fear of finding a new tailor.
> 
> Also, watch that granny knot, they're deadly: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/grannyknot.htm


Spin, thank you. What do you mean by pull them up as the rise kinda dictated where they sit on me (I am 6'1" and 150lbs at my heaviest, so everything tends to bag / look loose on me)? And, wow, I am going to have to spend some time on the granny knot page - I felt like I was back in Calculus Class where my knowledge went down not up the first time I read through the material. But, thank you, I want to get a better knot, so I will work through it.


----------



## Spin Evans

I was just referring to the hem. I'm an inch shorter and the same weight, so I know exactly what a pain bunching and stacking can be.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> I was just referring to the hem. I'm an inch shorter and the same weight, so I know exactly what a pain bunching and stacking can be.


Oh, got it. I posted somewhere on AAAC recently about the existential angst I have about finding the right length for pants and, then, getting the tailor to get them there.

Depending on the material, width of the pants, cuff / no cuff, shoe they'll be worn with and general feel - I am never happy with the length of all but a few of my pants. I, too, thought these a "touch" long, but I'm trying to get out of my obsessive tailoring for the perfect length on more casual pants like these. That said, now that you've put the thought back into my head, I'll look at them again, probably have them tailored and still be unhappy.

I have come to hate pants' lengths as a concept. 

On a more positive note, after finding a youtube video - I can now tie a proper shoe knot, so no more granny knot. Thank you.


----------



## Duvel

FF, I think the break/length on those pants is fine. I think you and I were talking about this the other day on some thread where I talked about my new seersucker pants.


----------



## sporto55

Looking for Alan Paine Wool Sweaters size 42, 44, 46.


----------



## Duvel

Try Hunter & Coggins in Asheville.



sporto55 said:


> Looking for Alan Paine Wool Sweaters size 42, 44, 46.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FLCracka said:


> YRR, I don't think it works, despite your explanation. IMO, the chinos are the weak link, and if you were to replace them with a pair of tan wool gabs, I think it would be a great outfit. Easy fix!


Thanks. If you and RogerP are on the same page, I think I know what that means. :icon_viking:



Fading Fast said:


> Oh, got it. I posted somewhere on AAAC recently about the existential angst I have about finding the right length for pants and, then, getting the tailor to get them there.
> 
> Depending on the material, width of the pants, cuff / no cuff, shoe they'll be worn with and general feel - I am never happy with the length of all but a few of my pants. I, too, thought these a "touch" long, but I'm trying to get out of my obsessive tailoring for the perfect length on more casual pants like these. That said, now that you've put the thought back into my head, I'll look at them again, probably have them tailored and still be unhappy.
> 
> I have come to hate pants' lengths as a concept.
> 
> On a more positive note, after finding a youtube video - I can now tie a proper shoe knot, so no more granny knot. Thank you.


Those pants are a fine length -- but they're too big in the thighs.


----------



## sporto55

Looking for Alan Paine Wool Sweaters size 42, 44, 46. anyone ON THIS SIGHT HAVE ANY FOR SALE?


----------



## Eric W S

This really isn't the right thread to A) SHOUT and B) make any specific sartorial requests.


----------



## orange fury

happy Monday. My mug should have a bumper sticker that reads "my OTHER mug has six shots of espresso".

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-43D1-BAFF-52255D52C5A7_zpskchpm4sv.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-477C-868F-85645EB1FA2E_zpsgiwhdfdi.jpg.html

Stafford sportcoat
RL OCBD/chinos/socks
Ferrell Reed tie
Hamilton Baxter
Cole Haan bits

Edit: someone just told me they did a double-take because he thought I was the NBA commissioner. I wasn't quite sure how to respond, but I think I'll take it as a compliment lol.

Edit 2: I just looked up Adam Silver's picture. Good heavens, I feel like I'm looking into my future lol.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thrifted this LLB red seersucker shirt along with an identical one in green this weekend
trying it out with the politician's roll, uncreased khaki chinos, surcingle, boat shoes, to (hopefully) follow Topsider's advice and keep a consistent casual feel throughout the outfit.


----------



## Duvel

Great tie, OF, and a perfect knot!

Looks good, TDO. Just change that watch out for something like a Timex Expedition on a NATO strap, and you're golden. & I realize I'm being nitpicky, but it would look better to have the frames all the in the pocket. This way looks a little affected, to me.


----------



## Duvel

BUT I WANT ALLEN PAINE SWEATERS. I WANT THEM, I TELL YOU. WANT THEM!!! 



Eric W S said:


> This really isn't the right thread to A) SHOUT and B) make any specific sartorial requests.


----------



## Anthony Charton

OF, your rigs are consistently on point, but I can't help thinking that a deeper collar roll would add a classic flair to your fits. Especially since you have an eye for classic widths on lapels and ties, I for one feel like BB-style collars would make your rigs more cohesive. Just a thought.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Great tie, OF, and a perfect knot!


Thanks! It's my first time wearing it, I really like the muted colors. It's on the thinner side (a touch under 3.25"), but the lining is thin enough that it dimpled surprisingly well.


----------



## sskim3

Happy Monday!










The shirt and tie may be a little bit informal for the suit, but I said eff it and I do want i want. 

BB charcoal suit
LE Poplin Shirt
J Crew Dog Emblematic Tie (purchased over the weekend)


----------



## orange fury

Anthony Charton said:


> OF, your rigs are consistently on point, but I can't help thinking that a deeper collar roll would add a classic flair to your fits. Especially since you have an eye for classic widths on lapels and ties, I for one feel like BB-style collars would make your rigs more cohesive. Just a thought.


I fully agree, I'm saving right now to replace all my RL OCBDs in one purchase. I'll hang on to the sport shirts (checks/plaids/stuff I don't wear with a tie), but the lack of roll on these has been bothering me immensely as of late. From a cost effectiveness standpoint, I may go the Lands End tailored fit route and wait for a 30%-40% off sale.


----------



## Duvel

I've found that Lands' End has a fairly good roll for tie wearing. I'm in the same boat. My OCBDs are more for sport shirt wear and I need to step up the collar roll for wearing with blazers and ties.


----------



## Anthony Charton

OF and Duvel- what you say about LE is interesting. It isn't a brand the UK sees much of, but the one LE OCBE I do have features a less than ideal roll. I've also read comparative studies of collar rolls on several websites that seemed to go in that direction. Be that as it may, the exchange will inevitably offer decent BD shirts in your sizes- keep an eye out for TweedyDon's offerings.


----------



## Duvel

I wouldn't say LE offers as good a roll as BB but it is better than other shirtmakers at that price. And yes, TweedyDon has the good stuff!



Anthony Charton said:


> OF and Duvel- what you say about LE is interesting. It isn't a brand the UK sees much of, but the one LE OCBE I do have features a less than ideal roll. I've also read comparative studies of collar rolls on several websites that seemed to go in that direction. Be that as it may, the exchange will inevitably offer decent BD shirts in your sizes- keep an eye out for TweedyDon's offerings.


----------



## HerrDavid

orange fury said:


> I fully agree, I'm saving right now to replace all my RL OCBDs in one purchase. I'll hang on to the sport shirts (checks/plaids/stuff I don't wear with a tie), but the lack of roll on these has been bothering me immensely as of late. From a cost effectiveness standpoint, I may go the Lands End tailored fit route and wait for a 30%-40% off sale.


I haven't bought a Lands' End OCBD in a while, but over the past year or two I've heard others say that the collars have shrunk. If that's the case, I would recommend waiting until a Brooks sale (either F&F or post-Christmas), especially since you'll be buying in bulk. In fact, even if LE hasn't shrunk their collars, I'd still recommend going with Brooks. They're just better shirts and well-worth the sale price.


----------



## Eric W S

Duvel said:


> BUT I WANT ALLEN PAINE SWEATERS. I WANT THEM, I TELL YOU. WANT THEM!!!


NO Sweaters for You! Next!


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I believe BB's OCBD are on sale right now - just an fyi. Also, I found that, IMHO, the blue of LE's blue OCBD isn't right - it is off in some way (too baby blue); whereas, BBs is the perfect OCBD blue (kinda a muted blue with a hint of grey hue toning down the blue). I am not a fan of BB overall, but credit where credit is due: they still make an awesome classic needs-to-be-ironed OCBD (and, knowing from other posts that you are like me, you would probably be a slim fit). 

Just don't want you to "replace all my RLs in one purchase," unless you are sure you like the LEs and wanted to make sure you were aware of the BB sale.


----------



## zcm

New blazer and Loafers. Here is today's outfit:










Edit: Here are the details

Shirt: BR
Jacket: Polo by Corneliani
Pants and Loafers: Lands End
Watch: Orient


----------



## adoucett

zcm said:


> New blazer and Loafers. Here is today's outfit:


I like it! Add a striped tie in there and you are perfect in my mind. Care to share who made the shoes/jacket?


----------



## zcm

adoucett said:


> I like it! Add a striped tie in there and you are perfect in my mind. Care to share who made the shoes/jacket?


Thanks. I added the details above. I agree with you on the tie. It just would have been overkill at the office today.


----------



## orange fury

zcm said:


> Thanks. I added the details above. I agree with you on the tie. It just would have been overkill at the office today.


The standard fare at my office is golf shirt/khakis, so I do overkill every day lol :devil:


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, I believe BB's OCBD are on sale right now - just an fyi. Also, I found that, IMHO, the blue of LE's blue OCBD isn't right - it is off in some way (too baby blue); whereas, BBs is the perfect OCBD blue (kinda a muted blue with a hint of grey hue toning down the blue). I am not a fan of BB overall, but credit where credit is due: they still make an awesome classic needs-to-be-ironed OCBD (and, knowing from other posts that you are like me, you would probably be a slim fit).
> 
> Just don't want you to "replace all my RLs in one purchase," unless you are sure you like the LEs and wanted to make sure you were aware of the BB sale.


Thank you for the heads up, I'm looking at getting a few BB ones now. I'm going to have to sell my current stock of OCBDs to finance it though. I also have a bunch of dress shirts and a couple suits/sportcoats that are too big for me, so I'll probably do a mass post is the exchange coming soon.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Thank you for the heads up, I'm looking at getting a few BB ones now. I'm going to have to sell my current stock of OCBDs to finance it though. I also have a bunch of dress shirts and a couple suits/sportcoats that are too big for me, so I'll probably do a mass post is the exchange coming soon.


You may want to try the extra slim fit. I'm a 43 chest, 37 waist and wear 16/33 slim fits. You are something like a 38 chest, 30 waist, 15" neck, right?

At any rate, I agree with all the above regarding the quality and value of BB OCBD's.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> You may want to try the extra slim fit. I'm a 43 chest, 37 waist and wear 16/33 slim fits. You are something like a 38 chest, 30 waist, 15" neck, right?
> 
> At any rate, I agree with all the above regarding the quality and value of BB OCBD's.


38/32/15, I would definitely be going for a 15/34 ESF when I do it


----------



## HerrDavid

OF, , the USA-made must-iron (#132Q) is what you want. It doesn't appear to be on sale now (unless I'm missing something), but there's usually a Friends & Family (25% off) sale in September.

And given the way you like your shirts to fit, I think L-Feld's suggestion is a good one.


----------



## FLMike

^Yes, long live the 132Q!


----------



## orange fury

Okay, I have to ask, and this will probably get me run out of here, but is the one difference between the 132Q and the 531Q (which is $30 less) that the 132Q is made in the US and the 531Q is made overseas? Maybe it's my phone but I can't discern any difference in color.


----------



## adoucett

The simplest difference I discern is that the cheaper of the two is a pinpoint oxford (instead of the traditional oxford cloth) and is made in Malaysia instead of the USA.


----------



## sporto55

*Alan Paine*



Duvel said:


> BUT I WANT ALLEN PAINE SWEATERS. I WANT THEM, I TELL YOU. WANT THEM!!!


I'm sorry. My Caps button stuck and I clicked enter before I noticed. With all the judgment that goes on perhaps you may be a Supreme Court Justice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Another unusually cool summer day. I am also sporting something with a logo today. This is in fact the only item i have with a logo (I think). For some reason the horse on this jacket just doesn't bother me. One of my most used thrifts as well.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Another unusually cool summer day. I am also sporting something with a logo today. This is in fact the only item i have with a logo (I think). For some reason the horse on this jacket just doesn't bother me. One of my most used thrifts as well.


Looks good! I honestly didn't even notice the horse until you pointed it out, it may be more of a contrast in person but on my monitor it looks very close in color


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Okay, I have to ask, and this will probably get me run out of here, but is the one difference between the 132Q and the 531Q (which is $30 less) that the 132Q is made in the US and the 531Q is made overseas? Maybe it's my phone but I can't discern any difference in color.


I see two primary differences. The first is the fit....the 531Q is ESF vs SF for the 132Q. That doesn't account for the price difference, though (the 531Q can also be had in SF....model 469Q). The second difference, as adoucett pointed out, is the 531Q is a must-iron _pinpoint_ button down, rather than oxford cloth.

I want to thank you for bringing the price difference to my attention. My staple everyday suit shirt is the BB slim fit non-iron PPBD, which is priced in line with the OCBD's. I will definitely be trying out the 469Q now...I had no idea it was so much less.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thrifted this LLB red seersucker shirt along with an identical one in green this weekend
> trying it out with the politician's roll, uncreased khaki chinos, surcingle, boat shoes, to (hopefully) follow Topsider's advice and keep a consistent casual feel throughout the outfit.


This is good.



Anthony Charton said:


> OF, your rigs are consistently on point, but I can't help thinking that a deeper collar roll would add a classic flair to your fits. Especially since you have an eye for classic widths on lapels and ties, I for one feel like BB-style collars would make your rigs more cohesive. Just a thought.


This is good.



orange fury said:


> I fully agree, I'm saving right now to replace all my RL OCBDs in one purchase. I'll hang on to the sport shirts (checks/plaids/stuff I don't wear with a tie), but the lack of roll on these has been bothering me immensely as of late. From a cost effectiveness standpoint, I may go the Lands End tailored fit route and wait for a 30%-40% off sale.


I have bought a few LE shirts in the last few years. The collar roll has ranged from bad to worse.

If I were buying OCBDeaux in bulk, and going for nice ones, I'd hold out for Kamakura -- but gradually.


----------



## Spin Evans

How long has that 531Q been around? I certainly haven't noticed it. Note the gothic "Classic" on the label; I'd love to see a return to the *true* classic BB oxford in a variety of fits.

OF: I would caution against getting LE oxfords. There's just not a big enough difference between theirs and your own RL ones. Also, it appears to me that you are be looking into some more trad-aligned items. I absolutely encourage you to do so, but I also recommend you do so on a slower and more methodical basis. You have a fantastic wardrobe and an even better sense of style, and I think both would benefit through selection of the _best_ items you can get, rather than their closest approximations. There are exceptions of course; I have a $10 duffle coat from Old Navy because I wanted to see whether that was something I would even look good in. In general though, I feel better about, and better _in_, the clothes that I invested more time in selecting than those that I got on impulse.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Looks good! I honestly didn't even notice the horse until you pointed it out, it may be more of a contrast in person but on my monitor it looks very close in color


I agree, tone-on-tone or nearly tone-on-tone logos are much less noticeable than ones with a clear contrast. I avoid, where possible, logos (except for a few), but don't mind tone-on-tone ones that much. I have a BB polo in beige with a darker beige logo that (like OCBD's jacket logo) all but disappears.

And that jacket is great - I can easily understand why you use it a lot.


----------



## FLMike

Spin Evans said:


> How long has that 531Q been around? I certainly haven't noticed it. Note the gothic "Classic" on the label; I'd love to see a return to the *true* classic BB oxford in a variety of fits.


Yes, I believe they've always offered a non- non-iron pinpoint on their website (prob not in most stores). I had no idea it was priced so far below the non-irons, though.


----------



## orange fury

Went a bit dressier today, for no other reason than "I wanted to" (don't know why my right sleeve is riding up, oh well):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4CF5-ACED-28767E65AA11_zpsdo4svsk8.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-42AB-BDD7-784837A236B2_zpslo7zcrfx.jpg.html

Lands End linen DB blazer
RL shirt/chinos/socks
Brooks tie (vintage Makers)
Andre Garcia briefcase

Unseen:
Hamilton Baxter
Lacoste surcingle
Cole Haan bits


----------



## zcm

orange fury said:


> Went a bit dressier today, for no other reason than "I wanted to" (don't know why my right sleeve is riding up, oh well):
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4CF5-ACED-28767E65AA11_zpsdo4svsk8.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-42AB-BDD7-784837A236B2_zpslo7zcrfx.jpg.html
> 
> Lands End linen DB blazer
> RL shirt/chinos/socks
> Brooks tie (vintage Makers)
> Andre Garcia briefcase
> 
> Unseen:
> Hamilton Baxter
> Lacoste surcingle
> Cole Haan bits


I am really digging that DB Blazer, OF. I assume it is navy, tough to tell in these pics some times. That is something I haven't ever tried personally, but I have been on the look out for a less expensive DB jacket on ebay to test the waters.


----------



## CMDC

Orvis sportcoat
BB white pinpoint ocbd
LE silk knit
LLB khakis
AE Walden


----------



## leisureclass

Very nice CMDC.


Haspel for the Coop
BB O.C.B.D.
Chipp capitalist pigs
Jack Donnellys
NS: Walkovers


----------



## orange fury

zcm said:


> I am really digging that DB Blazer, OF. I assume it is navy, tough to tell in these pics some times. That is something I haven't ever tried personally, but I have been on the look out for a less expensive DB jacket on ebay to test the waters.


Thanks, it is navy. If you're a 38 or 42, this is the one I have:
https://www.sierratradingpost.com/l...azers-and-sport-coats~d~282/lands-end~b~4108/


----------



## zcm

orange fury said:


> Thanks, it is navy. If you're a 38 or 42, this is the one I have:
> https://www.sierratradingpost.com/l...azers-and-sport-coats~d~282/lands-end~b~4108/


I'm a 40 Long, but thanks! That's a nice price.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

orange fury said:


> Went a bit dressier today, for no other reason than "I wanted to" (don't know why my right sleeve is riding up, oh well):
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4CF5-ACED-28767E65AA11_zpsdo4svsk8.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-42AB-BDD7-784837A236B2_zpslo7zcrfx.jpg.html
> 
> Lands End linen DB blazer
> RL shirt/chinos/socks
> Brooks tie (vintage Makers)
> Andre Garcia briefcase
> 
> Unseen:
> Hamilton Baxter
> Lacoste surcingle
> Cole Haan bits


this is my first time to comment on the what are you wearing. I had to say well done! That's a good look. I sure wish I could wear a double breasted SC. I can, but I look a retired football player who is overdressed for his interview. Or a mob lawyer getting his instruction from the Don. In my opinion, big guys just look odd in DB sport coats.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> OF: I would caution against getting LE oxfords. There's just not a big enough difference between theirs and your own RL ones. Also, it appears to me that you are be looking into some more trad-aligned items. I absolutely encourage you to do so, but I also recommend you do so on a slower and more methodical basis. You have a fantastic wardrobe and an even better sense of style, and I think both would benefit through selection of the _best_ items you can get, rather than their closest approximations. There are exceptions of course; I have a $10 duffle coat from Old Navy because I wanted to see whether that was something I would even look good in. In general though, I feel better about, and better _in_, the clothes that I invested more time in selecting than those that I got on impulse.


This is very good advice.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> a retired football player who is overdressed for his interview.


You rang?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Tried something a little new today, mainly interested in opinions of the chinos
My go to summer linen/cotton blend SC
red gingham broadcloth BD (ironed this time, 
the chinos are from Gap, i know they look black in the first pic, but they're actually charcoal. They're a lightweight twill with the faintest light grey pinstripe
the shoes are something special I picked up at a thrift this weekend
Franceschetti for Barneys apron toe penny loafer in a med brown calf. They seem to be comparable to the Alden LHS, can't say definitively, regardless I'm super pumped about these, especially for the $6 I paid for them.


----------



## Reuben

Robert Talbot linen fun shirt and pebblegrain belt, Jack Donnelly khakis, Pantherella cotton socks, and Church's oxhide chukkas.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Robert Talbot linen fun shirt and pebblegrain belt, Jack Donnelly khakis, Pantherella cotton socks, and Church's oxhide chukkas.


I'm super jealous of these shoes, very nice!


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> I'm super jealous of these shoes, very nice!


Thanks! They're incredibly comfortable and one of my favorite pairs. The shape of the toe almost puts me in mind of cowboy boots, and they work with everything from Levi's to non-business suits.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion, those shoes are awesome. They absolutely look like very well made shoes. $6 - score!


----------



## ThePopinjay

New Gant tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> Orvis sportcoat
> BB white pinpoint ocbd
> LE silk knit
> LLB khakis
> AE Walden


Great looking SC, the shoulders look really nice. I also really like the tie.


----------



## orange fury

Another day, another dollar (first time wearing this tie though, I like the subtle bluish/green stripes)-

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-47BB-A520-5FF3C6610934_zps1bsvo9fo.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-498B-A0D0-E63942CFA7D1_zpsqbmtgnd7.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4CBD-9321-D97BE8F01D3D_zpspme9yjmr.jpg.html

Stafford jacket
RL OCBD/chinos
Talbott for Phelps tie
Hamilton Brandon

Unseen:
Bass Weejuns
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## JHS

oxford cloth button down said:


> Another unusually cool summer day. I am also sporting something with a logo today. This is in fact the only item i have with a logo (I think). For some reason the horse on this jacket just doesn't bother me. One of my most used thrifts as well.


Wow that is a nice jacket! What a find.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Had a little bonfire last night with some friends. Got down to 60 degrees so I was glad I wore what I did. This is a jacket that often looks better without a pocket square.
Southwick tweed, Bills Khakis, Brooks Oxford, Gant tie


----------



## oxford cloth button down

OF - I like the last two ties a lot. I can't wait to see them with a larger collar! Nice DB, too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


> New Gant tie.


Love every bit of it. You have a proper roll going on as well!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

leisureclass said:


> Very nice CMDC.
> 
> 
> Haspel for the Coop
> BB O.C.B.D.
> Chipp capitalist pigs
> Jack Donnellys
> NS: Walkovers


Cold as ice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC said:


> Orvis sportcoat
> BB white pinpoint ocbd
> LE silk knit
> LLB khakis
> AE Walden


The puzzle is complete. Every piece fits.


----------



## Roycru

Standing by a fountain in Ralph Lauren's entryway. Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, Brooksease button-down shirt, ribbon belt, and argyle socks, Tie Bar tie, Square Extraordinare pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan Strandmoks......


----------



## Piqué

orange fury said:


> I'm super jealous of these shoes, very nice!


BB has some new fall boots that are a lot like those (except with three eyes). Presumably they are by Sargent, but I haven't seen them in the store yet.

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Peal...ar_MH00446_Color=MDBR&contentpos=11&cgid=0522


----------



## orange fury

I was running late this morning, so instead of testing out my new Ferrall Reed tie, madras it is. Also, lots of caffeine:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4E73-BC13-C8C67E52E61A_zps2lcjvvcw.jpg.html

LE madras
RL chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Hamilton Baxter
Bass Weejuns

...And a sextuple espresso on ice lol



oxford cloth button down said:


> OF - I like the last two ties a lot. I can't wait to see them with a larger collar! Nice DB, too.


Haha thanks OCBD, and me too lol. Unfortunately for the time being I'm stuck where I'm tired of my current RL OCBDs (the collar, but since losing weight, the overall poor fit as well), I need OCBDs for work (so I can't dump them all at one time without replacing them), and it's not financially viable for me right now to get Brooks OCBDs (even one at a time). The short term solution I found is the Stafford cotton/poly OCBDs at JCP (same ones that Popinjay and YRR have)- as adverse as I am to cotton/poly blends, the shirts are $17 apiece, fit me pretty well, and have a 3.25" collar (RL measured 2 7/8" last night). I picked up a couple last night that were too long in the sleeve, so I'm going to try a shorter sleeve length after work today. If the shorter sleeve length works, my short term solution will be to sell all my RL OCBDs immediately, replace with Stafford, and over time start acquiring BB 132Qs. Not ideal, but it'll work for the time being.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

3.25" is a healthy collar. I believe that is the length of modern BB OCBDs. It is also the length that my old LE OCBDs have. 

Nice madras, too!


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> 3.25" is a healthy collar. I believe that is the length of modern BB OCBDs. It is also the length that my old LE OCBDs have.
> 
> Nice madras, too!


See, and with how well LE shirts seem to fit me (today's, for example), ideally I wish they would bring back that collar, even as a special edition or something. But though the collar was a touch stiff on the Stafford, it was a relatively decent roll (but then, I've seen spread collars with a better roll than my current shirts). If the sleeve length thing works out though, half of my shirts will be replaced by tonight lol.

and thanks!


----------



## zcm

OF I worry about your caffeine intake. 

Here is what I am wearing today:










The jacket seems to come up as nearly navy in the pic, but it is more of an Air Force Blue than Navy.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> See, and with how well LE shirts seem to fit me (today's, for example), ideally I wish they would bring back that collar, even as a special edition or something. But though the collar was a touch stiff on the Stafford, it was a relatively decent roll (but then, I've seen spread collars with a better roll than my current shirts). If the sleeve length thing works out though, half of my shirts will be replaced by tonight lol.
> 
> and thanks!


OF - heres a $10 off $25 purchase for in store purchases. 
https://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/responsysimages/content/jcpenney/CouponPage4.html

Enjoy!


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> OF - heres a $10 off $25 purchase for in store purchases.
> https://static.cdn.responsys.net/i5/responsysimages/content/jcpenney/CouponPage4.html
> 
> Enjoy!


Awesome, thank you!


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Awesome, thank you!


No problem! Saw your post earlier today and saw the coupon during my daily run thru slick deals.


----------



## Duvel

OF, I think Stafford shirts are a great deal--decent fit for such a price. However, I feel like I'm pretty much wearing a "work" shirt, i.e., a dress shirt for work. They don't feel quite relaxed enough for me as a regular oxford. I do go to them though when I want an OCBD to wear with a tie and blazer. Like you, I don't quite have the scratch for BB and other more expensive shirts (although I seem to have no problem spending money on other things... hmmm).


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

No pics from yesterday, too busy
Today I wanted to try out a pair of longwings that I bought unknowingly from Dr. L on ebay, so I tried to dress it up a bit and still keep it summery while I have the chance
Navy Blazer
sort of mint green OCBD from Bass
pink/blue/aqua paisley tie
light gray wool slacks from LE
Benson and Harvey Czech longwings in black


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> OF, I think Stafford shirts are a great deal--decent fit for such a price. However, *I feel like I'm pretty much wearing a "work" shirt, i.e., a dress shirt for work. They don't feel quite relaxed enough for me as a regular oxford. I do go to them though when I want an OCBD to wear with a tie and blazer. *Like you, I don't quite have the scratch for BB and other more expensive shirts (although I seem to have no problem spending money on other things... hmmm).


I thought the same same thing, but that's my primary use for OCBDs anyways (tie/blazer). If I'm wearing a buttoned shirt casually, it's usually madras/linen/poplin for summer or flannel for winter. The only time I wear an OCBD with an unbuttoned collar is with a sweater over it. To be fair, my RL OCBDs are more comfortable than the Stafford in terms of softness (100% cotton + several years of washing), but the fit/collar issues are too much for me to ignore anymore.


----------



## Orgetorix

A couple poor-quality snaps from earlier in the week.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great stuff Org! That suit is killer. I can't imagine a better fit.


----------



## Duvel

Very sharp, Orge and TDO. 

TDO, I'm wearing a minty green OCBD myself with some grey trousers--more of a charcoal grey though. Sans tie and blazer, sleeves rolled. What can I say? Everyday is casual Friday around this place, and I (especially in trousers and not chinos) am almost going overboard, compared to everyone else.


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Haha thanks OCBD, and me too lol. Unfortunately for the time being I'm stuck where I'm tired of my current RL OCBDs (the collar, but since losing weight, the overall poor fit as well), I need OCBDs for work (so I can't dump them all at one time without replacing them), and it's not financially viable for me right now to get Brooks OCBDs (even one at a time). The short term solution I found is the Stafford cotton/poly OCBDs at JCP (same ones that Popinjay and YRR have)- as adverse as I am to cotton/poly blends, the shirts are $17 apiece, fit me pretty well, and have a 3.25" collar (RL measured 2 7/8" last night). I picked up a couple last night that were too long in the sleeve, so I'm going to try a shorter sleeve length after work today. If the shorter sleeve length works, my short term solution will be to sell all my RL OCBDs immediately, replace with Stafford, and over time start acquiring BB 132Qs. Not ideal, but it'll work for the time being.


There isn't much of a need to fear polyester the way that many folks do, regardless of what Paul Fussell might say. I wouldn't want to rely entirely on cotton/poly blend shirts for a long term, because with repeated wear, they will start to pill.

But for the short term, or for occasional use, they are perfectly fine in a pinch. I have a couple of older LE 60/40 OCBD's plus a Union Line 60/40 OCBD and they are all perfectly soft, breathable and don't need to be ironed. And there is no trace of poly sheen. I would take them in a heartbeat over any non-iron shirts from Brooks Brothers. I'll get rid of them once they start to pill, but otherwise, they are perfectly servicable.


----------



## Reuben

ThatDudeOrion said:


> No pics from yesterday, too busy
> Today I wanted to try out a pair of longwings that I bought unknowingly from Dr. L on ebay, so I tried to dress it up a bit and still keep it summery while I have the chance
> Navy Blazer
> sort of mint green OCBD from Bass
> pink/blue/aqua paisley tie
> light gray wool slacks from LE
> Benson and Harvey Czech longwings in black


In my opinion, this is one of the best outfits you've put together. Everything meshes well in relative formality, the colors go together nicely, and everything fits well (though the blazer might be a touch tight around the middle). Well done, now I need a pair of black pebble-grain longwings.


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> In my opinion, this is one of the best outfits you've put together. Everything meshes well in relative formality, the colors go together nicely, and everything fits well (though the blazer might be a touch tight around the middle). Well done, now I need a pair of black pebble-grain longwings.


+1 - I was thinking the same thing this morning and that your oufits have come a long way from where you first posted. Good looks! And looking forward to future pics.


----------



## Dmontez

ThatDudeOrion said:


> No pics from yesterday, too busy
> Today I wanted to try out a pair of longwings that I bought unknowingly from Dr. L on ebay, so I tried to dress it up a bit and still keep it summery while I have the chance
> Navy Blazer
> sort of mint green OCBD from Bass
> pink/blue/aqua paisley tie
> light gray wool slacks from LE
> Benson and Harvey Czech longwings in black


I agree with reuben, this is your best yet, but your jacket is just to snug around the waist, and I would say you need just tad bit more room in your shoulders, the length is spot on for the jacket as well as the sleeves, but it makes you look like you are sucking your gut in.

The fullness of the trousers and the tight jacket is throwing it off too. have the waist let out a little bit and add a plain white linen pocket square, and that will be a superb look.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks everyone! The blazer is definitely not a perfect fit, I'm working on it in 2 ways, I'm trying to lose the extra weight around my midsection that has sneaked up on me since last christmas, and I'm continually looking for a better fitting blazer, or at least one worth altering. This is a 2 button darted thrift with no tags and a dubious fabric content, so I'm mainly just wearing it in the meantime to learn which looks work and which ones don't, for when I hopefully find that trad grail navy blazer everyone needs.



Dmontez said:


> I agree with reuben, this is your best yet, but your jacket is just to snug around the waist, and I would say you need just tad bit more room in your shoulders, the length is spot on for the jacket as well as the sleeves, but it makes you look like you are sucking your gut in.
> 
> The fullness of the trousers and the tight jacket is throwing it off too. have the waist let out a little bit and add a plain white linen pocket square, and that will be a superb look.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

ThatDudeOrion - Keep at it. It will all come together. I have made some progress, but I still have a long way to go.


----------



## sskim3

A cool summer day in NYC.










Uniqlo Pincord Jacket
J Crew shirt
J Press tie
Levi's Pants
Florsheim Cordovan wingtip shoes


----------



## orange fury

In fairness, I mean, I'm wearing chinos and an OCBD on casual Friday when everyone else is in jeans. I think I should be granted a little leeway :devil::

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-425F-B08D-A4F921CDF0E6_zpstaco2ean.jpg.html

RL patch madras/chinos/ribbon belt
Stafford OCBD
Timex Weekender
Bass Weejuns


----------



## Duvel

gringodaddy, that looks like something I would, and do, wear, but I wouldn't have had the imagination to add that green/dot pocket square. Nice touch.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Casual friday
LLB seersucker BD in green
PRL red chinos who shall not be named
LLB surcingle
Sebago Docksides


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Casual friday
> LLB seersucker BD in green
> PRL red chinos who shall not be named
> LLB surcingle
> Sebago Docksides


Nice, that's a rig I wear from time to time, well done! How is the fit on the LLB seersucker? I liked the colors but went with the Lands End version because I knew how their madras shirts fit me. I keep looking at the LLB green and red ones though


----------



## Duvel

Good look, TDO. I thought about an LLB surcingle but what gave me pause is that I think the site says they're "stretch" material. Does the belt loosen up when you wear it?

BTW, Ms D and I are visiting Maine in August. Freeport is a destination, for the LLB store, for both of us--we both at least want to see what the store is like, even if we don't buy anything on this trip (chances of that happening?). Yes, we're nerds.


----------



## gringodaddy

Duvel said:


> gringodaddy, that looks like something I would, and do, wear, but I wouldn't have had the imagination to add that green/dot pocket square. Nice touch.


Many thanks!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks gents!
OF-the fit is a little hard to comment on. The one I'm wearing is an XL, where a L would probably be a little better fit for me, but I can't say with authority as this was a thrift find and there were no L's to try on :tongue2:. Without going topless in the office to measure it, I'd bet the s2s is at least 22" where my shoulder bones are 20". p2p is pretty billowy, probably 25" at least, neck is ~17.5-18, sleeve is probably 36. Perhaps pretty standard for an XL, honestly is too big for me, since I'm closer to a 17/35, but lots of L's are what 16/34? therein lies the problem with alpha sizing I suppose... hope this helps you.

Duvel- funny you mention that, I picked up this surcingle and another one with darker leather tabs, brass hardware and a burgundy stripe from the LLB outlet in Ellsworth, ME when wifey and I rented a house in Bar Harbor for a week at the beginning of this summer. They are both indeed stretchy, which is very appealing to me, since I sometimes get annoyed at the feeling of a leather belt somewhat digging in and feeling constricted. The sizing tripped me out a little bit though, so I was glad I was able to try it on beforehand. I'm used to buying belts one size up from my pants waist size, since I'm wearing mostly 36 waist pants these days, I tried the 38 first, but with the middle hole selected, the stretchy surcingle was providing almost no support, so I tried the 36, and with the middle hole selected, or the next looser position, it provides my desired level of support, which I feel also stays pretty consistent throughout the day, I don't find it losing support or feeling like I need to go to the next tighter position in the evening or anything like that. I do however find them immensely more comfortable than leather belts.


----------



## Duvel

You mean, Bah Habah, right? 

Your description of the belt makes me even more a-feared of getting one. I like my belts snug, and to stay snug. I gotta keep my trousers up!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Yes, exactly, lol.
So these belts might not actually work for you, it feels almost like not wearing a belt at all. I wear my pants pretty low on the hips and have some meat on my backside (AKA hockey butt) so I'm never really in danger of my pants sliding down very far, but if you wear your pants closer to your natural waist, or weren't accordingly blessed in the derriere, they may not provide the level of support you're looking for.


Duvel said:


> You mean, Bah Habah, right?
> 
> Your description of the belt makes me even more a-feared of getting one. I like my belts snug, and to stay snug. I gotta keep my trousers up!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> Nice, that's a rig I wear from time to time, well done! How is the fit on the LLB seersucker? I liked the colors but went with the Lands End version because I knew how their madras shirts fit me. I keep looking at the LLB green and red ones though


Ditto, Orion. These pants seem to have a higher rise than some you've posted, and I like them better (you have a longer trunk, proportionally). Plus, red pants...what's not to like?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Nothing imaginative here; just wanted to thank Monocle for the buttercup-yellow tie, which cuts my usual dour aspect. Stone chinos, Golden Fleece hopsack jacket (a little loose in the waist; is that appropriately trad, or should I have it pulled in?), eBay-ed blue BB OCBD, linen pocket square found in my dad's closet. Sorry about the selfies; one was taken you-know-where, the other is a screen shot of some VTC software:


And:


----------



## Duvel

Slide, jacket looks like a great fit, to me.


----------



## shadoman

Going for the Hollywood Jack Vincennes look today

Jacket: Vintage BOYD'S Threads II Wool
Square : Nordstrom
Shirt : Arrow
Tie: Tucci
Trousers; R&Y
Shoes: Vintage Mason Apron Toe Derbys


----------



## Reuben

It's not over yet, orange fury!

View attachment 12114


View attachment 12115


BB OCBD
Nameless sea-green woven cotton belt
Vintage Lord Jeff (what kind of Lord is named Jeff?) patchwork madras trousers
Walkover Beetrolls


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben, those pants are amazing. Striped madras needs to come back.









From this week. Entirely too hot for a jacket, so the Baracuta didn't last very long.









From today.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Reuben, those pants are amazing. Striped madras needs to come back.


Interestingly enough, I'm pretty sure this is all a single piece of fabric that was then cut into patches. If you look closely (and don't go blind), you can tell that the stripe patterns occasionally change at the edges of a patch.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Wore my tie from Monocle yesterday, ties a great knot!


Work today.


----------



## Monocle

ThePopinjay said:


> Wore my tie from Monocle yesterday, ties a great knot!


You have to love those mystery repps. Some of my favorite ties are the ones that seem to have no breeding at all.

Today's ensemble. Regular guy outfit.

Gant "Purebred Broadcloth" pinstripe
Breuer Stripe tie.
Majer houndstooth trousers.
Cole Haan belt.
n/p Work-a-day J&M loafers
https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5140_zpsd1a4b134.jpg.html


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## FiscalDean

Monocle said:


> You have to love those mystery repps. Some of my favorite ties are the ones that seem to have no breeding at all.
> 
> Today's ensemble. Regular guy outfit.
> 
> Gant "Purebred Broadcloth" pinstripe
> Breuer Stripe tie.
> Majer houndstooth trousers.
> Cole Haan belt.
> n/p Work-a-day J&M loafers
> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5140_zpsd1a4b134.jpg.html


Great tie


----------



## indieprep

Decided to wear a Poplin Suit to church as it was warm today. Committed the sin of wearing a short sleeve shirt, but if James Bond can, so can I. Boots are by a local cobbler.


----------



## Jovan

With respect, James Bond of the novels is not someone to emulate. He sometimes wore nylon shirts after all. Wear full shirt sleeves and get your jacket sleeves shortened so they show 1/4-1/2". I think this tie in particular would look neater if you dimpled it.


----------



## Scottyb06

No offense but I don't think those boots work with the suit. To me they scream "fall" or "winter" but are paired with what's clearly a summer suit.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Jovan said:


> With respect, James Bond of the novels is not someone to emulate. He sometimes wore nylon shirts after all. Wear full shirt sleeves and get your jacket sleeves shortened so they show 1/4-1/2". I think this tie in particular would look neater if you dimpled it.


That, and the trousers are _waaay_ too long. Generally speaking, this kind of outfit needs a lot more crispness if it to work.


----------



## indieprep

Anthony Charton said:


> That, and the trousers are _waaay_ too long. Generally speaking, this kind of outfit needs a lot more crispness if it to work.


Yeah, I gotta have most of my current wardrobe altered. The fact is that I've been losing a lot of weight lately, so I'm just buying new clothes, most thrifted. As for the boots, I do agree they're more of a winter/fall thing, but they're my latest footwear purchase, so I wanted to wear them. The suit will be shortened soon. That said, it was warm today, so I ended up trading style for comfort in regards of shirt sleeves. As for
the tie, I usually dimple my ties, but I admit I was lazy when tying it.


----------



## P Hudson

BB camel hair sack, POW (from the exchange), BB unistripe shirt, sweater, cords, suede. For a cool but sunny day.


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, nice overal outfit and great example of how to combine casual elements together with a sport coat. The heavy texture of the camel hair sport coat looks good against the heavy texture of the cords and the no-crease in the cords works well and is consistent with the overall casualness of the outfit which is echoed again in the shoes and sweater. There's been a big debate about crease / no-crease pants in another thread, but to my eye, you show exactly how no-crease can work well with a sport coat if all the other elements and the sport coat itself are equally casual.


----------



## orange fury

Ah, Monday:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4DA4-BAF7-AB06085CD391_zpseuu3ups5.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4A93-9CD8-625E968FDCA9_zpslgt4ybax.jpg.html

Stafford sportcoat/OCBD 
RL chinos
BB tie
Lacoste surcingle
Kent Wang PS

Unseen:
Bass Weejuns
Hamilton Baxter

Extra:
Abdre Garcia briefcase


----------



## ThePopinjay

From a friend, Pink brooks unlined collar, Jos Banks red label repp tie.


----------



## CMDC

Forgot to post this last week...

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
Rooster madras tie
Leather Man D ring belt w/blue crabs
BB oxford cloth pants
Walk Over bucks


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I saw leisureclass's post from last week and wondered if I could make it work for me
JAB seersucker
LE OCBD in pink
Talbott paisely foulard
khaki chinos
argyle socks
chocolate brown PTB's


----------



## orange fury

Looks good TDO! I was initially going to say that you might try unbuttoning the top button of the jacket, but I think that jacket actually works pretty well on you the way it is.

also, nailed the shirt cuff/jacket sleeve proportions IMHO. Very nice!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> Looks good TDO! I was initially going to say that you might try unbuttoning the top button of the jacket, but I think that jacket actually works pretty well on you the way it is.
> 
> also, nailed the shirt cuff/jacket sleeve proportions IMHO. Very nice!


Thanks OF! I tried it with the top button undone, but the way its pressed currently, it doesn't have a nice roll to it, and it just awkwardly flops open.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks OF! I tried it with the top button undone, but the way its pressed currently, it doesn't have a nice roll to it, and it just awkwardly flops open.


While I don't disagree that the jacket looks pretty good as is, I would want to see what a little waist suppression does (nothing crazy, just enough to give it a slight taper in - you could have a friend hold it in from the back or have a tailor pin it - as I think that it might be a small tweak that pays off in a much better looking overall fit). Also, when doing that, I'd have the tailor press the lapel roll back to a true 3/2 so that the upper button looks correct unbuttoned, i.e., it is part of the roll.

Great shoes, love the socks and like the chinos (and even like their rumpleness). If you do get the jacket tapered a bit and the lapel roll fixed, then the jacket will have a more casual feel to go with the rest of the outfit (as is, it looks a bit formal / stiff with the top button done).

These are all just suggestions as, overall, good outfit.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> While I don't disagree that the jacket looks pretty good as is, I would want to see what a little waist suppression does (nothing crazy, just enough to give it a slight taper in - you could have a friend hold it in from the back or have a tailor pin it - as I think that it might be a small tweak that pays off in a much better looking overall fit). Also, when doing that, I'd have the tailor press the lapel roll back to a true 3/2 so that the upper button looks correct unbuttoned, i.e., it is part of the roll.
> 
> Great shoes, love the socks and like the chinos (and even like their rumpleness). If you do get the jacket tapered a bit and the lapel roll fixed, then the jacket will have a more casual feel to go with the rest of the outfit (as is, it looks a bit formal / stiff with the top button done).
> 
> These are all just suggestions as, overall, good outfit.


Thank you, I agree on all accounts, sooner or later this jacket will be going in for a little waist suppression and a pressing to 3/2.


----------



## efdll

That jacket looks darted to me. And probably not a 3/2. Waist seems suppressed enough -- and if it were a true undarted sack there'd be none or almost none. I'd leave as is. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


> From a friend, Pink brooks unlined collar, Jos Banks red label repp tie.


I dig it.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> I dig it.


I almost sent you a PM so that you didn't miss this tie - didn't you blog about the three-stripe rep recently?


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> .....Also, when doing that, I'd have the tailor press the lapel roll back to a true 3/2 so that the upper button looks correct unbuttoned, i.e., it is part of the roll.





ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thank you, I agree on all accounts, sooner or later this jacket will be going in for a little waist suppression and a pressing to 3/2.


That is a darted 3-button jacket. Not a 3/2 sack. You should no more press those lapels into a 2-button stance than you should a 3-roll-2 into a 3-button stance. In both cases, the jacket simply wasn't constructed that way.

I agree with efdll that the waist looks sufficiently suppressed as is. However, I would go ahead and unbutton the top button, as is the preferred way to wear a true 3-button. Otherwise, the outfit looks good.


----------



## ThePopinjay

oxford cloth button down said:


> I dig it.


Thanks OCBD, here's the rest of it.


----------



## Fading Fast

efdll said:


> That jacket looks darted to me. And probably not a 3/2. Waist seems suppressed enough -- and if it were a true undarted sack there'd be none or almost none. I'd leave as is. Just my humble opinion.


is the 3/2 roll only for un-darted (sack) suits and jackets or can a darted jacket also have a 3/2 roll?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> is the 3/2 roll only for un-darted (sack) suits and jackets or can a darted jacket also have a 3/2 roll?


You can have any combination, I have 2 or 3 button sacks and also have 3/2 roll darted jackets


----------



## Fading Fast

ThePopinjay said:


> You can have any combination, I have 2 or 3 button sacks and also have 3/2 roll darted jackets


Thank you.


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> You can have any combination, I have 2 or 3 button sacks and also have 3/2 roll darted jackets


One of my favorites, in fact, is the rarely seen 2-button sack. They're like unicorns.


----------



## Jovan

I, for one, am a fan of the darted 3/2. But it is heresy to say such in these here parts.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> I, for one, am a fan of the darted 3/2. But it is heresy to say such in these here parts.


Didn't Cary Grant like darted 3/2 rolls? I know he preferred double vents. I love double vents personally, my favorite and oldest Southwick has them.


----------



## Reuben

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I've got a trio of 3/2 darted suits, custom-made for someone else by Adrian Jules, and all of the old 346 jackets I've found, from back when 346 was a modern/younger/slimmer line, have been lightly darted 3/2's. I think I sent one of the tweed 346's I found to Popinjay and I've got a navy 346 suit, tagged a 45 but running fairly slim, that I've been meaning to post for a while. My own .02 is that I don't mind a slight darting with a 3/2 but I don't particularly care for a 3/2 on my "serious" suits. It seems better suit to more casual or fun suits, ones I'm wearing by choice and not by necessity.

Oh, and I loved double vents back when I was playing football and squatting heavily. Provided a better fit with all that extra mass in the seat.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> is the 3/2 roll only for un-darted (sack) suits and jackets or can a darted jacket also have a 3/2 roll?


Anything is possible! There is tradition/convention, and then there is whatever ones imagination or preference leads them to produce.


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


> Didn't Cary Grant like darted 3/2 rolls? I know he preferred double vents. I love double vents personally, my favorite and oldest Southwick has them.


Yes, he did, along with forward pleated pants (at least later on, some of his earlier films put him in reverse pleats) and side adjusters. My next MTM suit is probably going to be 3/2 darted with double vents and side adjusters as well.

Don't get me wrong, I like the prototypical trad suit of 3/2, undarted, hook vent, and belt loops. But sometimes I just like a suit with a bit more of a structured, hourglass look.


----------



## Jovan

Soon, I'll replace the blazer buttons with nickel and shorten the sleeves.

Polo RL blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Kent Wang pocket square
Lands' End khakis
Ledbury belt
Florsheim loafers


----------



## ThePopinjay

Handsome look, Jovan! I'd like to see a puff fold with that outfit though.


----------



## Jovan

You are right, it would make more sense with chinos and no socks, but for some reason KW's linen is too springy and not soft enough to use as a puff. If that makes any sense. I'll try it again sometime though.


----------



## ThePopinjay

My 70-something coworker told me he "hasn't worn a white pocket square since his mom dressed him" haha. I wear one everyday.


----------



## Jovan

Good thing mine was light blue, then.


----------



## P Hudson

Fading Fast said:


> P.Hudson ...There's been a big debate about crease / no-crease pants in another thread, but to my eye, you show exactly how no-crease can work well with a sport coat if all the other elements and the sport coat itself are equally casual.


FF, thanks for the comment. I was interested in that debate and thought that it didn't emphasise enough that certain materials work better with a crease than others. Here is a crisper khaki which I think calls for a crease.

RL Polo 3/2 brown (worn in town) cord jacket (not a sack, but great shoulders), JCP shirt, Macy's house brand khakis (cleared out at $19 just recently), Rancourt ranger mocs:


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Soon, I'll replace the blazer buttons with nickel and shorten the sleeves.
> 
> Polo RL blazer
> Ratio Clothing OCBD
> Brooks Brothers "University" tie
> The Tie Bar slide clasp
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Lands' End khakis
> Ledbury belt
> Florsheim loafers


Nice lines on that jacket. I was going to remark on the sleeve length but just noticed that you already have.


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson said:


> RL Polo 3/2 brown (*worn in town*) cord jacket (not a sack, but great shoulders), JCP shirt, Macy's house brand khakis (cleared out at $19 just recently), Rancourt ranger mocs:


lol speaking of debates in other threads, well played :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

Today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4264-8DB3-39E2A9E0A23E_zpskqogpfem.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-40EB-B93E-39D50EA9CCB8_zpsijq9pdvu.jpg.html

Stafford sportcoat/OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie

Unseen:
Jos A Bank belt
Cole Haan bit loafers
Vintage Elgin


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-40EB-B93E-39D50EA9CCB8_zpsijq9pdvu.jpg.html


I really like that tie. Sharp look overall!


----------



## Eric W S

Topsider said:


> One of my favorites, in fact, is the rarely seen 2-button sack. They're like unicorns.


Andover Shop. I have seen them at O'Connells as well.


----------



## zcm

OF is that this stafford blazer? With the buttons swapped?

P Hudson nice jacket. I have been in the market for a cord jacket.

Jovan, how is the Ratio OCBD? I ordered my first shirt from them about 4 weeks ago so I am hoping it arrives soon. I got a blue pinpoint semi spread collar.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

LLB red seersucker BD
khaki chinos
n/p 
LLB surcingle belt
Weejun pennies


----------



## orange fury

zcm said:


> OF is that this stafford blazer? With the buttons swapped?


No, it's the navy version of this one (which I also have in "bone"):
https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...s/sport-coats/stafford/_/N-gkqc77Z7i/cat.jump

however, the one you posted will probably be my next jacket- I tried it on and it fits identically to the ones I already own, which I consider to be my best-fitting jackets. I currently have a warm weather navy blazer (the Stafford) and a cold weather navy blazer (my Lands End doeskin), but I haven't had a 3-season in a while.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> No, it's the navy version of this one (which I also have in "bone"):
> https://www.jcpenney.com/men/sale/s...s/sport-coats/stafford/_/N-gkqc77Z7i/cat.jump
> 
> however, the one you posted will probably be my next jacket- I tried it on and it fits identically to the ones I already own, which I consider to be my best-fitting jackets. I currently have a warm weather navy blazer (the Stafford) and a cold weather navy blazer (my Lands End doeskin), but I haven't had a 3-season in a while.


I will also assume the shirt is the JCP ones you recently got. Good roll, especially when compared to the PRL shirts.


----------



## zcm

orange fury said:


> however, the one you posted will probably be my next jacket- I tried it on and it fits identically to the ones I already own, which I consider to be my best-fitting jackets.


I saw it in store and liked the look of it except the buttons. They seemed really cheap to me. I didn't "need" another navy wool jacket so I skipped it, but I would have swapped the buttons out if I would have got it.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I will also assume the shirt is the JCP ones you recently got. Good roll, especially when compared to the PRL shirts.


It is, and thanks! I actually have two white ones in the mail to me right now, for the price I'm liking them a lot. The collar is a bit stiff, but it is 3.25" (compared to the RL's anemic 2.75"), so as it softens it'll roll better. I'm actually getting ready to sell all of my RL OCBDs except for an orange, a yellow, and an aqua/turquoise that I'm going to have slimmed and wear with the collar open as a sport shirt. But I've been liking the collar so much on the Stafford's that I can't go back to a shorter one lol.



zcm said:


> I saw it in store and liked the look of it except the buttons. They seemed really cheap to me. I didn't "need" another navy wool jacket so I skipped it, but I would have swapped the buttons out if I would have got it.


Ill probably get the buttons swapped, but it'll be for brass ones. I've always been a fan of that look, personally (but that's also what I grew up with)


----------



## zcm

orange fury said:


> Ill probably get the buttons swapped, but it'll be for brass ones. I've always been a fan of that look, personally (but that's also what I grew up with)


No hate for brass buttons over here. My fiancée on the other hand is not a fan, but she gets over it quickly lol. They just felt plastic and poorly attached. It could definitely see some action. I think my next navy blazer is going to get some MOP buttons.


----------



## orange fury

zcm said:


> No hate for brass buttons over here. My fiancée on the other hand is not a fan, but she gets over it quickly lol. They just felt plastic and poorly attached. It could definitely see some action. I think my next navy blazer is going to get some MOP buttons.


I like MOP, but it just screams "summer" to me, so though I would like some, they would be most likely to go on a linen or cotton blazer


----------



## ThePopinjay

orange fury said:


> I like MOP, but it just screams "summer" to me, so though I would like some, they would be most likely to go on a linen or cotton blazer


My newest tweed has burgundy MOP buttons for the Throat latch on the neck and inside to store it. I'm going to have to replace them though, they're so old they're falling apart.


----------



## drlivingston

orange fury said:


> I like MOP, but it just screams "summer" to me, so though I would like some, they would be most likely to go on a linen or cotton blazer


Don't go for lighter colored MOP... I have some smokey MOP buttons on an Oxxford blazer that work in all seasons.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> It is, and thanks! I actually have two white ones in the mail to me right now, for the price I'm liking them a lot. The collar is a bit stiff, but it is 3.25" (compared to the RL's anemic 2.75"), so as it softens it'll roll better. I'm actually getting ready to sell all of my RL OCBDs except for an orange, a yellow, and an aqua/turquoise that I'm going to have slimmed and wear with the collar open as a sport shirt. But I've been liking the collar so much on the Stafford's that I can't go back to a shorter one lol.


Just wait until you try a BB must-iron OCBD. Talking about never going back....


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Just wait until you try a BB must-iron OCBD. Talking about never going back....


Ive tried one on and liked it, but my issue has been that, especially as fall approaches (and madras stops being an option), I wear an OCBD every day. The fit and collar of my RL ones wasn't working at all anymore, so this was the only economically viable option to replace all my OCBDs at one time. Now that I at least have a rotation of shirts, I can start working in BB ones over time.

The problem I have coming up is that once cooler weather approaches, literally 2/3 of my shirts will get put away until spring. Cold weather normally doesn't last down here, but I'm still trying to get staples for winter. I would sell all my old shirts on here, but I doubt there will be much interest.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## ThePopinjay

When I picked it up from the thrift store this Brooks tie had a nasty tear in the seam near the back of the neck, luckily my tailor took it apart and sewed back up, good as new.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> Nice lines on that jacket. I was going to remark on the sleeve length but just noticed that you already have.


Thanks. I rather like the cut. It's quite American early '60s. Polo calls it the "Congressman".



orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4264-8DB3-39E2A9E0A23E_zpskqogpfem.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-40EB-B93E-39D50EA9CCB8_zpsijq9pdvu.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford sportcoat/OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie
> 
> Unseen:
> Jos A Bank belt
> Cole Haan bit loafers
> Vintage Elgin


You have a knack for combining items of different quality levels and making it look harmonious.



zcm said:


> OF is that this stafford blazer? With the buttons swapped?
> 
> P Hudson nice jacket. I have been in the market for a cord jacket.
> 
> Jovan, how is the Ratio OCBD? I ordered my first shirt from them about 4 weeks ago so I am hoping it arrives soon. I got a blue pinpoint semi spread collar.


I really like them, though the default slim fit is a little too slim for my liking. It's best to have them copy the fit of your nicest shirt. I'm wearing their "secret" long roll BD there.



ThePopinjay said:


> When I picked it up from the thrift store this Brooks tie had a nasty tear in the seam near the back of the neck, luckily my tailor took it apart and sewed back up, good as new.


You're lucky to work in a menswear store where dressing that well fits in.


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick sack, ocbd, LE chinos, camp mocs


----------



## oxford cloth button down

P.Hudson - Pardon my manners. It is great to see you around  Great looking jacket, too.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Trying out a different tie today
linen cotton jacket
green ocbd
khaki chinos
brown calf pennies


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> You're lucky to work in a menswear store where dressing that well fits in.


Yeah, it's not exactly a polo shirt and boat shoes enviroment like I suspect a lot of workplaces are. At the same time, I'm definitely the most underdressed one there.


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> P.Hudson - Pardon my manners. It is great to see you around  Great looking jacket, too.


Agree! Welcome back.


----------



## stcolumba

Breaking in the new LL Bean Camp Mocs. My go-to footwear in summer.

Why do all these little maple trees sprout up in the flowers and shrubs?
Today, our state "bird" is out in a vengeance: mosquitoes! :icon_pale:


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> Stafford sportcoat/OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie
> 
> Unseen:
> Jos A Bank belt
> Cole Haan bit loafers
> Vintage Elgin


This has all the right ingredients! And, a perfect pairing of stripes on stripes.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThePopinjay said:


> Yeah, it's not exactly a polo shirt and boat shoes enviroment like I suspect a lot of workplaces are. At the same time, I'm definitely the most underdressed one there.


You are the most UNDERDRESSED? Really? Must be a very nice store.


----------



## ThePopinjay

They have the advantage of building a wardrobe over decades, but everyone else usually wears suits. Albeit not particularly conservative, business-y suits.


----------



## orange fury

Unfortunately the lighting in my usual spot is terrible later in the morning, so this is all I could get. Also, the return of the depressingly short collar (my other ones haven't come in yet):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-432C-98AA-02EE7D914ABB_zpsrmgispzd.jpg.html

Stafford/RL/Talbott in shot, RL chinos and CH bits down south


----------



## RT-Bone

Wore this LE shirt today - like the color. 

This is a newer "tailored fit" shirt from them. I've noticed the fit has been positively (in my eyes) refined since the few I bought a couple of years ago - sleeves aren't as billowy, and the shirt tapers a bit closer to the hips for better tucking.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

PHudson, glad to see you back.

Glad to see all y'all are still well-dressed.

EDIT: Thanks to Dr. Livingston for the square.


----------



## P Hudson

Thanks for the kind words, friends. I've been around, at least on occasion. It didn't seem worth posting much till winter, and then I was in the US for a month. I even had a chance to see the fabled Trad mecca of Charleston: it didn't disappoint.

Heavy herringbone from The English Shop, Princeton, BB shirt and sweater, Timex on Central, Navy chinos, Nike Air monks by Cole Haan.


----------



## Spin Evans

Loving the A&S sweater, P!


----------



## orange fury

Madras today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4711-8541-3EB7DF677203_zps7itgfgnp.jpg.html

LE madras, RL chinos, Lacoste scrcingle, and Timex Weekender


----------



## CMDC

Gingham 3/2 sack sportcoat from Pritchard's of DC--one of my favorite early thrift finds
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB silk knit
Bills chamois cloth khakis
Walk Over bucks


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

*fit pics*

So I'm not actually wearing these to work, but I wanted to post some pictures of them to see what is right/wrong with the fit, so I have a better idea what to tell the tailor. The first suit, which is closest to the correct fit, I think... is a
charcoal gray flannel from Burberrys,
2B darted, but what can I say, I needed an interview suit
JPress french cuff pinpoint dress shirt
the reg stripe tie is just a stand in at this point, I gather a wine grenadine is somewhat well liked for interviews, but I don't have one yet, so I chose the next closest thing I had in that shade
black cap toe oxfords
I know that elements of the outfit are off, like the shoes don't have laces, the shirt isn't ironed, and the tie isn't the right length, etc, but I'm just looking for advice on the fit of the suit and other tips to get interview ready.
















Next up is the BB Golden Fleece I posted about in blues and brags
First, is this lighter, but still fairly dark, shade of gray appropriate for an interview?
Second, I've never worn a 3 piece before and don't really know how the vest length is supposed to interface with the height of the pants waist, should it cover the waistband completely, etc?
















Also can someone tell me how trad this coat is or isn't
its an older Calvin Klein I have that is essentially like a longer pea coat, or a bridge coat with fewer buttons (and different pockets)


----------



## leisureclass

CMDC: That gingham is fantastic

TDO: I don't know if I would recommend work on the first suit, the shoulders do not appear to fit you well and the button stance is very low, in a way that makes it look dated. The second suit however is really really great, if it were me I would let the sleeves out just a hair (or wear a shirt with shorter sleeves) and take the length of the pants up just a hair (for the perfect no break that a suit in this style requires). Also for an interview, it probably makes sense to go without the vest.


----------



## ThePopinjay

leisureclass said:


> CMDC: That gingham is fantastic
> 
> TDO: I don't know if I would recommend work on the first suit, the shoulders do not appear to fit you well and the button stance is very low, in a way that makes it look dated. The second suit however is really really great, if it were me I would let the sleeves out just a hair (or wear a shirt with shorter sleeves) and take the length of the pants up just a hair (for the perfect no break that a suit in this style requires). Also for an interview, it probably makes sense to go without the vest.


Completely agree with LC, on both points.
Actually I've got a navy gingham sportcoat that's too small for me, maybe a 41R or a slim 42, PM me if you're interested. I'll see about getting that up on the exchange.


----------



## orange fury

I'll do a post on the fit later when I have more time (short version: not a fan of the first, second looks pretty good, like the coat), but the one comment for right now: don't wear a vest to an interview. When I was unemployed after grad school and doing interviews (investment firms, energy/oil companies, banking, insurance, etc- basically energy and finance), I went to interviews wearing my best clothes. This meant a navy suit, Tiffany's tie bar/cuff links, twill French cuff spread collar, solid gray tie, linen pocket square, etc. The job I got (my current one), I interviewed in a charcoal 2 piece, solid tie, patterned pinpoint barrel cuff shirt, and no accessories (tie bar/cuff links/pocket square- nothing except my class ring). My point is that in an interview, stuff like a vest will take the interviewer's focus off you and will make them focus on what you're wearing.

edit: LC beat me to all the points lol. +1 what he said.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

leisureclass said:


> CMDC: That gingham is fantastic
> 
> TDO: I don't know if I would recommend work on the first suit, the shoulders do not appear to fit you well and the button stance is very low, in a way that makes it look dated. The second suit however is really really great, if it were me I would let the sleeves out just a hair (or wear a shirt with shorter sleeves) and take the length of the pants up just a hair (for the perfect no break that a suit in this style requires). Also for an interview, it probably makes sense to go without the vest.


Thanks for the feedback LC, I agree, the sleeve length is almost perfect on the BBGF, I may try it with a barrel cuff pinpoint I have and see how it is, that press french cuff is by far my nicest dress shirt, but I've heard conflicting things about french cuffs for interviews too, so... The pants, yes they need some work, lol. what can't be seen is the waistband is pinned in the back to bring in about 2 inches, fortunately they've been let out already, so the 2 inches I need to take back is only about an inch in from how they were originally finished and looks like it won't affect the look of the pockets or the draping. If I'm following, your recommendation is to hem the pants for no break as that is what's appropriate for an american no-shoulder 3/2 sack suit? Where as the contemporary wisdom for modern suit trousers is to have a pretty generous break, excepting Thom Browne and the like, correct?


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Where as the contemporary wisdom for modern suit trousers is to have a pretty generous break, excepting Thom Browne and the like, correct?


Not necessarily. A lot of men who don't know how to dress walk around with their pants puddling at their feet. But anyone who comes into our shop gets a very slight break (per our recommendation).


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks for the feedback LC, I agree, the sleeve length is almost perfect on the BBGF, I may try it with a barrel cuff pinpoint I have and see how it is, that press french cuff is by far my nicest dress shirt, but I've heard conflicting things about french cuffs for interviews too, so... The pants, yes they need some work, lol. what can't be seen is the waistband is pinned in the back to bring in about 2 inches, fortunately they've been let out already, so the 2 inches I need to take back is only about an inch in from how they were originally finished and looks like it won't affect the look of the pockets or the draping. If I'm following, your recommendation is to hem the pants for no break as that is what's appropriate for an american no-shoulder 3/2 sack suit? Where as the contemporary wisdom for modern suit trousers is to have a pretty generous break, excepting Thom Browne and the like, correct?


French cuffs, in my experience, will be seen as ostentatious. A pocket square would be as risky as I would go, but I even avoided that by the end of my interviewing. If you have something you want to wear, ask yourself if it would receive attention- if so, avoid it.

play it safe- no jewelry except a wedding band


----------



## Eric W S

ThePopinjay said:


> Not necessarily. A lot of men who don't know how to dress walk around with their pants puddling at their feet. But anyone who comes into our shop gets a very slight break (per our recommendation).


My preference as well and my suggestion for an interview.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I'll do a post on the fit later when I have more time (short version: not a fan of the first, second looks pretty good, like the coat), but the one comment for right now: don't wear a vest to an interview. When I was unemployed after grad school and doing interviews (investment firms, energy/oil companies, banking, insurance, etc- basically energy and finance), I went to interviews wearing my best clothes. This meant a navy suit, Tiffany's tie bar/cuff links, twill French cuff spread collar, solid gray tie, linen pocket square, etc. The job I got (my current one), I interviewed in a charcoal 2 piece, solid tie, patterned pinpoint barrel cuff shirt, and no accessories (tie bar/cuff links/pocket square- nothing except my class ring). My point is that in an interview, stuff like a vest will take the interviewer's focus off you and will make them focus on what you're wearing.
> 
> edit: LC beat me to all the points lol. +1 what he said.


Agree with LC fit comments above, also, agree with the interview attire comments here by OF, especially if you are interviewing for an entry level or close to an entry level position. Senior people, who are going to be judge much more on their experience (and have earned the money to have all the doodads of nice dressing) are a different story, but at a more junior level, as OF says, simple, clean and nothing to distract is the way to go. You don't want them thinking, "how can he afford all these nice clothes and things, is he a spendthrift, irresponsible, etc." Keep the focus on you, not your clothes (which again, should be neat and simple).


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> French cuffs, in my experience, will be seen as ostentatious. A pocket square would be as risky as I would go, but I even avoided that by the end of my interviewing. If you have something you want to wear, ask yourself if it would receive attention- if so, avoid it.
> 
> play it safe- no jewelry except a wedding band


Really? You wouldn't wear a modest dress watch? I mean, obviously, leave the gold Datejust at home, unless you're interviewing at Stratton Oakmont, but a small, simple, steel watch on a leather band (even if it's a Timex) would surely work in your favor.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> The job I got (my current one), I interviewed in a charcoal 2 piece, solid tie, patterned pinpoint barrel cuff shirt, and no accessories (tie bar/cuff links/pocket square- nothing except my class ring).


So they knew you were an Aggie and still hired you? I kid, I kid. I grew up in South Texas and have many friends and family that are alumni and faculty.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Really? You wouldn't wear a modest dress watch? I mean, obviously, leave the gold Datejust at home, unless you're interviewing at Stratton Oakmont, but a small, simple, steel watch on a leather band (even if it's a Timex) would surely work in your favor.


I wore a slim Tissot Desire, but because of the low profile it was never visible. A restrained watch would certainly be fine, my comment about jewelry was targeted towards links/tie bar/lapel pin etc.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> So they knew you were an Aggie and still hired you? I kid, I kid. I grew up in South Texas and have many friends and family that are alumni and faculty.


Not an Aggie . My brother and my wife's sister are though, so close enough I guess lol


----------



## leisureclass

Yes, adjusting the waist of the pants back to something around their original size should be an easy task for any competent tailor.

I realize break/no break is completely a matter of personal preference. I favor no break for the cleaner lines and classic look that such a cut provides. It's not actually required that you get the hems taken up on these and most people would tell you that the slight amount of break that you're showing is fine, and much better that the typical pooling hems most men wear these days. What I was getting at is that once upon a time, when suits like the one your sporting were current, it was common for menswear shops and tailors to hem trou without a break at all. Some places still carry on in this mode, for example (in my current experience) if you're getting any pants at J Press their standard protocol is no break and a nice 1.75" cuff. There's a reason they call these sorts of places traditional, and this the trad forum.

But of course, it's not like anyone interviewing you would ever notice any of this minutia.


----------



## Anthony Charton

CMDC- this is beautiful. I've been enjoying your knits and checks recently.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> So I'm not actually wearing these to work, but I wanted to post some pictures of them to see what is right/wrong with the fit, so I have a better idea what to tell the tailor.


I echo OF regarding the first suit. It's got an unfortunate late 80s/early 90s feel to it.

Conversely, the second suit is great. The very, very first I'd do is have brace buttons installed. For obvious asethetic reasons, three-piece suits require suspenders, and there's nothing worse than a trouser band slung low on the waist under the waistcoat. Once when that's done and you're wearing the trousers at a proper height, you will be at leisure to consider what kind of break you would like. A whisper thereof (meaning, to a tailor, 'slight break') woud be playing it safe.
Your shirt sleeves fall where they should, so the jacket sleeves could be taken out by approx 1/4".


----------



## Jovan

Orion: Let out the sleeves a bit and you're good to go. Avoid french cuffs, waistcoats, or pocket squares for interviews unless you know for a fact that men there wear them. Even then it's best to err on the side of caution.

Also, PLEASE don't concern yourself with how "trad" something is. If you like the overcoat (you do), it looks tasteful or classic (does on both counts), that's all that matters.


----------



## gamma68

I don't think the first suit looks THAT bad. Maybe the button stance is a bit low. To me, it's just not an optimal fit. There appears to be a dimple at the left shoulder.

Like the others, I really like the Golden Fleece suit. That was a GREAT thrift find! 

Since you probably won't wear the vest to your interview, I'd like to see a photo of you wearing it sans vest.

One thing about the GF suit jacket--it looks like it might be a little long on you. If I may ask, how tall are you, and what is the length of the jacket from the bottom of the collar?

And best of luck with the interview!


----------



## HerrDavid

I agree that the second suit is a GREAT thrift, but I am the only one who finds the jacket appreciably over-large? The shoulders look good--and what nice natural shoulders they are!--but the chest, to my eye, is too big and the coat, in general, is too long overall. I think it would benefit from some waist suppression as well. I would see what a tailor could do with the chest (the waist and letting out the sleeves a bit are easy fixes). Given the distance between the pockets and the bottom hem, you might get away with shortening the jacket a bit (.5 - 1 inches) without throwing the balance off. But I'd leave that decision up to your tailor, who should know best.

All that said, no one else has mentioned the coat being too large, so maybe I'm just crazy or in need a new pair of glasses! In any case, congrats on a great find.


----------



## gamma68

No, HerrDavid, you're not crazy. See my previous post.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Anthony Charton said:


> I echo OF regarding the first suit. It's got an unfortunate late 80s/early 90s feel to it.
> 
> Conversely, the second suit is great. The very, very first I'd do is have brace buttons installed. For obvious asethetic reasons, three-piece suits require suspenders, and there's nothing worse than a trouser band slung low on the waist under the waistcoat. Once when that's done and you're wearing the trousers at a proper height, you will be at leisure to consider what kind of break you would like. A whisper thereof (meaning, to a tailor, 'slight break') woud be playing it safe.
> Your shirt sleeves fall where they should, so the jacket sleeves could be taken out by approx 1/4".


So am I understanding that the proper way to wear a 3-piece is to have the waistcoat completely cover the waistband of the trousers? I can do all the pants alterations myself so its not a big deal for me to make adjustments, I just need to have the proper target in mind. And I'm guessing the suspenders are recommended to reduce the bulk where these 2 garments overlap? If its strictly about maintaining the proper pants height, I may forgo the suspenders as I don't normally have a problem keeping my pants where I want them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I can do all the pants alterations myself so its not a big deal for me to make adjustments, I just need to have the proper target in mind.


You can alter your own clothes? That's impressive! I learned how to button on a shirt and that's all the sewing I would ever attempt!


----------



## darkmark

All that said, no one else has mentioned the coat being too large, so maybe I'm just crazy or in need a new pair of glasses! In any case, congrats on a great find.[/QUOTE]

Thank you. I was thinking this but didn't want to comment as I'm still "learning".


----------



## ArtVandalay

I would agree -- the 2nd jacket looks a size or two too large to my eye.



HerrDavid said:


> I agree that the second suit is a GREAT thrift, but I am the only one who finds the jacket appreciably over-large? The shoulders look good--and what nice natural shoulders they are!--but the chest, to my eye, is too big and the coat, in general, is too long overall. I think it would benefit from some waist suppression as well. I would see what a tailor could do with the chest (the waist and letting out the sleeves a bit are easy fixes). Given the distance between the pockets and the bottom hem, you might get away with shortening the jacket a bit (.5 - 1 inches) without throwing the balance off. But I'd leave that decision up to your tailor, who should know best.
> 
> All that said, no one else has mentioned the coat being too large, so maybe I'm just crazy or in need a new pair of glasses! In any case, congrats on a great find.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks for all the input everyone, I've reached out to TweedyDon to see if he knows a good tailor in our area. Yelp gives mixed reviews and I've never cared enough before to worry about it. I can handle taking in the pants and hemming them, but I'm still learning how to do jackets and I'm sure as heck not using this one to learn on, so I'll consult with a good one once I know who that is and post the results. I'll post the measurements later. 
NP, I first got into sewing when in the Air Force as it seemed like we were always needing patches sewn on our BDU's due to promotions, changing of units, etc. There were always cleaners and alterations places around, but they charged per patch, and setting up a new uniform top was usually 7 patches, and I just got tired of paying. After leaving the service and many years of working in an office with no dresscode I was more than happy with wearing ill fitting clothes of inferior quality, but I've lately been doing a lot of thrifting for quality items as I'm attempting to embark on a career change, so while I have no interviews scheduled yet, I'm optimistic, and need my wardrobe a little better sorted for the interview and beyond. I dusted off the sewing machine and have been doing all the work I can myself after checking around to see what places are charging for waist and hem alterations, yikes. Dress pants are actually made to be altered, so its not difficult to take the waist in/out 1-2". And buttons, forget about it, my machine has a setting where all I have to do is drop the button in a little slot and it sews it on for me, sometimes I get excited if a button falls off because I get to use it.


----------



## CMDC

If you live near TweedyDon, God help you in trying to find anything at local thrifts. I would think they would be a barren wasteland after he gets done with them. That said, with how low his prices are, you could do take out from his place.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Hehe, I think he and I may have different sources, as I have no idea where he gets the good stuff in the quantities that he gets it in, I do feel a little like I stole the BBGF from him as that was a local find, and I also secretly fear he's going to PM me some day after I post a brag with something like "check underneath the left pocket flap for a moth hole" or something like that indicating the only way I'd find something good in the wild is if he already saw it, found its flaws and left it for the suckers out there. His prices do seem quite fair, and I'm sure I'll buy something from him soon, but often I find shopping the exchange exactly like thrifting IRL, beautiful stuff sometimes, but often not my size, or not what I need at the moment.


CMDC said:


> If you live near TweedyDon, God help you in trying to find anything at local thrifts. I would think they would be a barren wasteland after he gets done with them. That said, with how low his prices are, you could do take out from his place.


----------



## sskim3

Trying out a new tie. It seems a little busy with the shirt but I kind of like it. 

BB tie
LE shirt
HSM jacket


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Trying out a new tie. It seems a little busy with the shirt but I kind of like it.
> 
> BB tie
> LE shirt
> HSM jacket


Definitely too busy together, BUT I like the individual elements on their own a lot


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC said:


> Gingham 3/2 sack sportcoat from Pritchard's of DC--one of my favorite early thrift finds
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB silk knit
> Bills chamois cloth khakis
> Walk Over bucks


Just providing a well deserved bump.


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just providing a well deserved bump.


Indeed. That's a great jacket. I wish I could find one exactly like it. I had a near miss once, a 3R2 from Corbin...but, wrong size.


----------



## Anthony Charton

ThatDudeOrion said:


> So am I understanding that the proper way to wear a 3-piece is to have the waistcoat completely cover the waistband of the trousers? I can do all the pants alterations myself so its not a big deal for me to make adjustments, I just need to have the proper target in mind. And I'm guessing the suspenders are recommended to reduce the bulk where these 2 garments overlap? If its strictly about maintaining the proper pants height, I may forgo the suspenders as I don't normally have a problem keeping my pants where I want them.


You're perfectly right- it's about a) keeping waistband covered and b) avoiding any bulking at the navel that a belt would incur. I can usually tell from afar when a 3-piece is being worn with a belt, and it isn't a good thing. You can also tell from the cut of your trousers that they're meant to be worn much higher up on the waist.

HerrDavid- you're right- I failed to mention these points, but they're all valid.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Reuben

CMDC said:


> Gingham 3/2 sack sportcoat from Pritchard's of DC--one of my favorite early thrift finds





oxford cloth button down said:


> Just providing a well deserved bump.





Topsider said:


> Indeed. That's a great jacket. I wish I could find one exactly like it. I had a near miss once, a 3R2 from Corbin...but, wrong size.


I have the exact same thing, a 3/2 large gingham sack from Corbin for La Tierra in Jacksonville, only it's a full suit and not just a SC. Bought it from a hipster "vintage store" in Savannah after having a wardrobe malfunction on the way to a friend's wedding.

I really need to break it out before the summer ends, maybe I can run it by my tailor's early tomorrow so he can take the waist in before Sunday. Or do y'all think it'd be a little too loud as a full suit?


----------



## CMDC

A gingham sack suit would really be something to behold. I'd love to see it although I wouldn't have the stones to wear it.


----------



## Reuben

Oh, to heck with modesty. If he can get the waist fixed and braces buttons added by Sunday, I'm doing it. White bucks, robin's egg socks, the whole nine yards.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Anthony Charton said:


> You're perfectly right- it's about a) keeping waistband covered and b) avoiding any bulking at the navel that a belt would incur. I can usually tell from afar when a 3-piece is being worn with a belt, and it isn't a good thing. You can also tell from the cut of your trousers that they're meant to be worn much higher up on the waist.
> 
> HerrDavid- you're right- I failed to mention these points, but they're all valid.


Understood, time to find some braces, and buttons!


----------



## leisureclass

I love that emblematic OCBD, and if I had to pick anyone to rock a full gingham suit Reuben you'd be at the top of my list


----------



## P Hudson

Some great pics of late. Love the gingham.

My multi-hued and heavy-weight tweed Corban, LE sweater and ocbd, cranberry cords, AE Wilberts:


----------



## Reuben

Love that tweed, PHudson, and am very jealous that you can wear that when it's pushing 100 here.


----------



## ThePopinjay

^agreed.

Today...


----------



## orange fury

PHudson, what sweater is that? The Drifter?


----------



## Piqué

sskim3 said:


> Trying out a new tie. It seems a little busy with the shirt but I kind of like it.
> 
> BB tie
> LE shirt
> HSM jacket


The tie would have been better as a solid color, but I find this outfit generally rather pleasing.


----------



## P Hudson

orange fury said:


> PHudson, what sweater is that? The Drifter?


Yes. I think it is.


----------



## Duvel

This LE polo sweater caught my eye, for some reason, the other night. Now I'm not so sure. Any thoughts?


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> This LE polo sweater caught my eye, for some reason, the other night. Now I'm not so sure. Any thoughts?


Coincidentally, I started looking at rugby shirts yesterday lol


----------



## orange fury

Friday uniform:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4628-8CCE-87B533C08252_zpsn3pyxriz.jpg.html


----------



## Duvel

The LE seersucker, I assume? Am I off target on the polo sweater? First glance, I thought it resembled something I saw JFK wear in a photo with Peter Lawford, but checking the photo again, not so much. JFK's was more of a short-sleeved, loose polo.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> The LE seersucker, I assume? Am I off target on the polo sweater? First glance, I thought it resembled something I saw JFK wear in a photo with Peter Lawford, but checking the photo again, not so much. JFK's was more of a short-sleeved, loose polo.


Yessir!

And I don't think you're off target on the polo sweater. I used to not like L/S polos at all, but as my tastes have changed I've been liking rugby style ones more and more. I don't care for solid ones on me, but I don't think they look bad on other people


----------



## Monocle

sskim3 said:


> Trying out a new tie. It seems a little busy with the shirt but I kind of like it.
> 
> BB tie
> LE shirt
> HSM jacket





orange fury said:


> Definitely too busy together, BUT I like the individual elements on their own a lot


 I have to agree. Its like the wife AND girlfriend talking in ones ear at the same time. Those beautiful classic dots speak well enough on their own against a solid shirt . Or vice-versa, a classic gingham with a solid tie. Am digging the colors though. Nice


----------



## RT-Bone

Trad elements today yet not necessarily equating into a trad look overall. 

-LE linen jacket
-BB OCBD
-Leather Man surcingle
-Uniqlo selvedge denim
-J.Crew MacAlister boots


----------



## Duvel

Nice. I'm more and more convinced that LE has some decent jackets.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Nice. I'm more and more convinced that LE has some decent jackets.


It's funny, just a few months ago, I was excoriated by 32rollandrock for recommending Lands End as on option for a clueless newbie who was looking for affordable, conservative work clothes.


----------



## Duvel

It'll never be J. Press or BB, but I see some decent things there. At least they look okay on the LE site, and I've seen some good examples here.


----------



## RT-Bone

I have tons of stuff from LE - if one is selective, it can be a great source to fill in some wardrobe basics.


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone said:


> I have tons of stuff from LE - if one is selective, it can be a great source to fill in some wardrobe basics.


I'm very impressed with the jacket material. How does the jacket itself feel - stiff or natural? How does it drape? It looks like exactly what you said - a decent basic. And I love the boots. I own two pairs of them from J.Crew and, besides liking how they look, find them to be very comfortable to wear.

(OCBD - fantastic turtle tie)


----------



## RT-Bone

Fading Fast said:


> I'm very impressed with the jacket material. How does the jacket itself feel - stiff or natural? How does it drape? It looks like exactly what you said - a decent basic. And I love the boots. I own two pairs of them from J.Crew and, besides liking how they look, find them to be very comfortable to wear.
> 
> (OCBD - fantastic turtle tie)


It was a bit stiff at first, but has softened up quite nicely. It's the Tailored Fit version - drapes nicely. Perhaps I'll get a better shot posted on here sometime.

I also have the other pattern of the same jacket - both last seen on Sierra Trading Post:


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone said:


> It was a bit stiff at first, but has softened up quite nicely. It's the Tailored Fit version - drapes nicely. Perhaps I'll get a better shot posted on here sometime.
> 
> I also have the other pattern of the same jacket - both last seen on Sierra Trading Post:


Thank you - I might put LE back on my radar.


----------



## Duvel

I have a few LE shirts and a couple of sweaters, and I'm very pleased with them. I've been eyeing the hop sack blazer as an inexpensive go-to.


----------



## Billax

RT-Bone said:


> Trad elements today yet not necessarily equating into a trad look overall.
> 
> -LE linen jacket
> -BB OCBD
> -Leather Man surcingle
> -Uniqlo selvedge denim
> -J.Crew MacAlister boots


I agree with your assessment, RT-Bone. Still. the top pic looks very trad, or Ivy, or Natural Shoulder.... The triple Patch Pocket LE Linen sport coat is terrific and Baird/McNutt produces such terrific cloth! The collar points on the BB OCBD being slightly longer than the width of the lapels (measured from the lower gorge point perpendicular to the lapel fold) is an elegant - and ultimately correct look from the 1960s. I have this jacket (and the matching trousers, for that matter) and the jacket, combined with the slightly rumpled OCBD is, to my eye, a terrific combo. Nicely done, Sir!


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> Nice. I'm more and more convinced that LE has some decent jackets.


I have about 10 shirts, half a dozen pants, several shorts, a handful of sweaters and jackets, and an overcoat from LE. The only thing that consistently leaves me disappointed is the boxy shape of the jackets. Until I see evidence of real change, I won't buy another, and I won't trust the online pictures--which are no doubt pinned back on the model. Of course, others will offer different opinions.


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson said:


> I have about 10 shirts, half a dozen pants, several shorts, a handful of sweaters and jackets, and an overcoat from LE. The only thing that consistently leaves me disappointed is the boxy shape of the jackets. Until I see evidence of real change, I won't buy another, and I won't trust the online pictures--which are no doubt pinned back on the model. Of course, others will offer different opinions.


My 3 jackets (all tailored fit):



https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4308-AAAA-ED5D1ABEE6A4_zpsorf7j8wv.jpg.html


----------



## RT-Bone

P Hudson said:


> I have about 10 shirts, half a dozen pants, several shorts, a handful of sweaters and jackets, and an overcoat from LE. The only thing that consistently leaves me disappointed is the boxy shape of the jackets. Until I see evidence of real change, I won't buy another, and I won't trust the online pictures--which are no doubt pinned back on the model. Of course, others will offer different opinions.


I have around 3-4 jackets from LE - all tailored fit - none are boxy.


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


>


Is that this:

?


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Is that this:
> 
> ?


Yes it is, I'm looking forward to wearing it, but it'll probably be mid November


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Yes it is, I'm looking forward to wearing it, but it'll probably be mid November


Thought about getting it as well, but they are out of 39s.


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Thought about getting it as well, but they are out of 39s.


Did you look at the item dimensions link? I wouldn't look at the tagged sizes, check out the actual item dimensions on this and the traditional fit. When I bought it, I purchased both a 38 and 40 in tailored fit, it turned out that the 38 traditional- per LE's measurements-was actually larger than 40 tailored. The 40R didn't fit well on me, the 38 was slightly close but definitely manageable


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Did you look at the item dimensions link? I wouldn't look at the tagged sizes, check out the actual item dimensions on this and the traditional fit. When I bought it, I purchased both a 38 and 40 in tailored fit, it turned out that the 38 traditional- per LE's measurements-was actually larger than 40 tailored. The 40R didn't fit well on me, the 38 was slightly close but definitely manageable


I'll take a look. I'm just assuming based on the fact the each of my LE jackets are sz 39.


----------



## L-feld

Went out to dinner at the last place in Baltimore that requires a jacket. First time I've gone there in probably 3 or 4 years. I need to go out there more frequently and spend some quality time with the lawn jockeys.




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Went out to dinner at the last place in Baltimore that requires a jacket. First time I've gone there in probably 3 or 4 years. I need to go out there more frequently and spend some quality time with the lawn jockeys.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ive wanted to get some bucks all summer for this exact rig, this looks fantastic.

ill probably hold off until next spring on the shoes, the footwear need right now is bean boots...


----------



## L-feld

orange fury said:


> Ive wanted to get some bucks all summer for this exact rig, this looks fantastic.
> 
> ill probably hold off until next spring on the shoes, the footwear need right now is bean boots...


Does that at least mean you guys are finally getting some rain down there?

Since (I assume) you only need them for rain and not snow, you might want to look into a pair of Bates chukkas. Yes, they are CG, but they are Goodyear welted, American made, waterproof, and can often be found for about $40 or so at Army surplus type stores. Not quite OPH approved, but give em a good shine and they will look pretty good with a tweed jacket and flannel trousers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Hudson

orange fury said:


> My 3 jackets (all tailored fit):


I don't love the first; the middle one works; the third one looks great. Now I'm beginning to wonder if my LE Inlet jackets were tailored for somebody who decided against them (or returned them) and so don't represent the normal fit.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday.

*Orange Fury*: I think your DB coat looks great! Personally, I have never been comfortable wearing a button down with a DB. But, you make it look just right.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Friday uniform:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4628-8CCE-87B533C08252_zpsn3pyxriz.jpg.html


This defines "summer".


----------



## stcolumba

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Loving this belt!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I wanted to jump in and ad my two cents about Lands' End Jackets.

I am with P.Hudson. For the most part they are too boxy. I also agree with his assessment of Orange Fury's jackets. The first has too much shoulder, the second works because the style allows for more shoulder, and the third looks good. 

Overall, I am not a fan of LE's blazers/SCs, because of the shoulder(and darts, and two buttons, and...), but they do occasionally have some nice jackets. For example, the jacket that RT Bone posted is pretty nice and I am still kicking myself for not picking up the version of that same jacket that Billax has. It is pretty killer. In the end, for the trad man buying from LE is like most buying something almost anywhere other than O'Connells. You have to be discerning. 

Example: I would have pulled the trigger on the Sundowner Blazer had I not heard it that is has a sheen in person due to the poly, but man those shoulders look soft.


----------



## Duvel

I think OF does a good job of finding some good jackets and good fits. I agree, though--one can tell even from the online catalog images that there is a lot of not-so-good stuff by LE. 

Speaking of OConnells, I've had my eye on this one as an affordable option. Still more than twice the usual LE price, but a decent price: 

Of course, I'll never afford it if I don't stop buying all these damned shirts.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I wanted to jump in and ad my two cents about Lands' End Jackets.
> 
> I am with P.Hudson. For the most part they are too boxy. I also agree with his assessment of Orange Fury's jackets. The *first* *has too much shoulder*, the second works because the style allows for more shoulder, and the third looks good.


I think that may just be the way I'm standing in that photo, funny enough, that jacket is completely unpadded/unstructured/unlined and made of oxford cloth


----------



## Reuben

Here's today, all Brooks except the shoes, which are Church's.



















The pants aren't as short as the angle in the picture makes them look, but all-in-all a pretty good fit on the jacket, I think. I need to get the right sleeve let out around half or three-quarters of an inch, but that's no big deal and I'm used to it.


----------



## Spin Evans

Really love that jacket, Reuben, and a great fit all around. Are the pants oxford?

Going back a few pages:

CMDC, it's been said before, but that gingham is impeccable. Love seeing it come out every so often.

P Hudson, your Southern Hemisphere posts work much as a lookbook does: to make me chafe at the current season and eagerly await the next.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Really love that jacket, Reuben, and a great fit all around. Are the pants oxford?


Cotton/linen twill, actually.


----------



## RT-Bone

-Bastian/Uniqlo polo from last summer
-J.Crew Stanton shorts


----------



## Duvel

Interesting shirt, RT. Don't take this the wrong way, but I have a hard time seeing that outfit as trad, exactly. I'm not saying it's bad, mind.


----------



## RT-Bone

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Duvel said:


> Interesting shirt, RT. Don't take this the wrong way, but I have a hard time seeing that outfit as trad, exactly. I'm not saying it's bad, mind.


Definitely not trad. Posted for fun.


----------



## Topsider

RT-Bone said:


> Definitely not trad. Posted for fun.


"Fun" is pretty much Bastian's modus operandi. Trad or not, I like it.


----------



## Duvel

I like it, and I applaud RT for wearing it. It's something I could not do.


----------



## ThePopinjay

work...


More work...


Newly renovated Norman Hilton Magee tweed, Le Chameau boots.


----------



## Duvel

Popinjay, what trousers do you wear?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Popinjay, what trousers do you wear?


Those are some 20 dollar dockers, my friend. I was crawling around cleaning the floor at work so I needed some beaters.


----------



## Duvel

Sorry, I mean, in general. What are you wearing in the top and the third photo? Your trousers always look good with your blazer, with a rise and a cut that look well-proportioned to the blazer.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Sorry, I mean, in general. What are you wearing in the top and the third photo? Your trousers always look good with your blazer, with a rise and a cut that look well-proportioned to the blazer.


The top are lands end trousers. I wear a lot of LE and some Brooks among a few others.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Ah, nothing says summer like a giant-sized photo of a guy in a dragon fly polo and lime green pants posted on its side.


----------



## RT-Bone

Peak and Pine said:


> Ah, nothing says summer like a giant-sized photo of a guy in a dragon fly polo and lime green pants posted on its side.


Shows upright on my phone. FWIW, shorts are Kelly green.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Yeah but we're not looking at these pics on _your phone_. We're looking at them on _my computer_. Take the time maybe to press Preview to see how it might look before blasting it out into space. (And shorts? Who knew?)


----------



## RT-Bone

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Peak and Pine said:


> (And shorts? Who knew?)


Anyone that read the original post. Maybe take time to read carefully.


----------



## Reuben

Peak and Pine said:


> Yeah but we're not looking at these pics on _your phone_. We're looking at them on _my computer_. Take the time maybe to press Preview to see how it might look before blasting it out into space. (And shorts? Who knew?)


Preview's not an option when posting from a phone, or at least I'm certainly not seeing that option as I post this.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

RT-Bone said:


> Shows upright on my phone. FWIW, shorts are Kelly green.


The pic is upright on my phone too. I like the shirt.


----------



## Peak and Pine

RT-Bone said:


> Anyone that read the original post. Maybe take time to read carefully.


Lemme 'splain how this thread is supposed to work. You post a picture. We comment. And what we comment on is what we can see, not what you tell us we're supposed to see. And I see no shorts. However I believe you even though you didn't bother to show us the shorts. And you were sitting in a Maybach right, even tho it's out of the frame?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Nobleprofessor said:


> The pic is upright on my phone too. I like the shirt.


Yeah, but Nobel, you actually like that prom outfit you snagged. BTW, was there a cassette of the Carpenters in the pocket? I haven't heard We've Only Just Begun for ages.


----------



## RT-Bone

Peak and Pine said:


> Lemme 'splain how this thread is supposed to work. You post a picture. We comment. And what we comment on is what we can see, not what you tell us we're supposed to see. And I see no shorts. However I believe you even though you didn't bother to show us the shorts. And you were sitting in a Maybach right, even tho it's out of the frame?


Sigh. Okay. It hardly matters.


----------



## ThePopinjay

You have such an enjoyable internet presence, P&P.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Peak and Pine said:


> Yeah, but Nobel, you actually like that prom outfit you snagged. BTW, was there a cassette of the Carpenters in the pocket? I haven't heard We've Only Just Begun for ages.


I like it because it is so ugly and so 70's that it will sell very well.


----------



## Peak and Pine

ThePopinjay said:


> You have such an enjoyable internet presence, P&P.


Pardon while I wipe the sarcasm off that post. There, got it. Wow. Now it reads like a real compliment.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Peak and Pine said:


> Pardon while I wipe the sarcasm off that post. There, got it. Wow. Now it reads like a real compliment.


I'm new here, so I'm still learning what trad is really about. I sincerely hope that your nastiness and vitriol is not representative of others that espouse a belief in what it means to be trad.


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> It's funny, just a few months ago, I was excoriated by 32rollandrock for recommending Lands End as on option for a clueless newbie who was looking for affordable, conservative work clothes.


Consider the source.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> .


Welcome back, StC! Looking great!


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> I'm new here, so I'm still learning what trad is really about. I sincerely hope that your nastiness and vitriol is not representative of others that espouse a belief in what it means to be trad.


You've got it right, NobleProf.


----------



## Peak and Pine

My sincere apology to those who are echoing Noble's sentiment. While I saw nothing nasty or vitriolic in any of this, that judgement is not my call. So, again, I apologize. Good night, guys. My best to all here.


----------



## P Hudson

Church clothes: BB POW sack, ocbd, BB merino sweater (almost their #1 stripe), worsted trousers, AE Stockbridge in #8.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, nice overall, and the sweater really makes the outfit pop. (OCBD, that sweater is right up your alley.) Took my slow brain a minute or two, to get Prince of Wales out of "POW," but since I wasn't familiar with a "prisoner of war" sack (my God, what an elegant war that would be where prisoners are issued BB sack sport coats ) - I finally got to the right answer (i.e, :icon_scratch: led to :idea:.)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Peak and Pine said:


> My sincere apology to those who are echoing Noble's sentiment. While I saw nothing nasty or vitriolic in any of this, that judgement is not my call. So, again, I apologize. Good night, guys. My best to all here.


I think I might have been a little over zealous in my response. You have a sharp sense of humor, I was tired and went a little overboard in trying to shut you down. I for one thought a few comments were quite funny. Sometimes it's hard to interpret tone in writing.


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> I think I might have been a little over zealous in my response. You have a sharp sense of humor, I was tired and went a little overboard in trying to shut you down. I for one thought a few comments were quite funny. Sometimes it's hard to interpret tone in writing.


I don't think you were. He's been called out on his comments quite a few times now by several posters and always responds with something along the lines of us "not getting the joke" or "not understanding his post". By this point he should hopefully realize that the problem might be what he's saying and not how we're reading it.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. The LE look great. I'm making a note to check some out for myself.



ThePopinjay said:


> The top are lands end trousers. I wear a lot of LE and some Brooks among a few others.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tough to beat Lands' End cotton pants for the price (though, of course, "the price" is 30-40% off of retail). 

I also like their Drifter sweaters -- they're light enough to wear in an overheated building, but the heavy gauge of the cotton is a bit more interesting than fine merino.


----------



## gamma68

Uniqlo linen jacket
Unbranded cotton pocket square
BB pink seersucker shirt
Coach surcingle belt
BB white garment-dyed chinos
Bass Pasadena white bucks


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> Uniqlo linen jacket
> Unbranded cotton pocket square
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> Coach surcingle belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Bass Pasadena white bucks


That's a great look for summer! I wish I was thin enough or had the guys to wear white pants. I like the combination of linen and seersucker!


----------



## orange fury

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I also like their Drifter sweaters -- they're light enough to wear in an overheated building, but the heavy gauge of the cotton is a bit more interesting than fine merino.


I want to try a drifter sweater again, I purchased one and liked it, but returned it to fund another purchase. I may pick one up when a 40% off sale rolls around


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68 - that is a really nice outfit. The colors and textures all work well together and everything seems of the same level of casualness. The clothes look natural and comfortable on you. I like the simple white pocket square for this outfit even though I tend to think of white pocket squares with suits - it works great here. 

And the fit of everything looks spot on - not tight or skinny, but not baggy either - where I hope things will settle into once the super-skinny phase is over.


----------



## Duvel

I picked up a drifter in light blue at GW for all of 4 bucks, in EUC, as they say. Looks like whoever parted with it knew how to take care of clothes--doesn't look shrunk in the wash or faded like a lot of stuff like this can be at GW.

I can see this becoming a favorite. Fit is good, very comfortable. I'll definitely watch for these to go on sale on the site.



orange fury said:


> I want to try a drifter sweater again, I purchased one and liked it, but returned it to fund another purchase. I may pick one up when a 40% off sale rolls around


----------



## Reuben

Labor day's fast approaching, have to get this in while summer's still here:














































Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie (thanks DrLivingston!), Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


----------



## stcolumba

.......


----------



## Duvel

Nice suit, Reuben! I could also see wearing the jacket as an odd separate.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie, Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


That's. Just. Awesome. 

You did a great job with the accessories, as well.


----------



## Duvel

Your bowery classics look a lot better on you than mine do on me, stc. I think I got mine too small.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Uniqlo linen jacket
> Unbranded cotton pocket square
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> Coach surcingle belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Bass Pasadena white bucks


Gamma, you certainly know how to define summer! For weeks, now, you have nailed it every time.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Church clothes: BB POW sack, ocbd, BB merino sweater (almost their #1 stripe), worsted trousers, AE Stockbridge in #8.
> 
> View attachment 12219
> View attachment 12220


This is to remind us that fall/winter is not too far away.
Splendid pairing of stripes and checks. 
A truly comfortable, attractive look.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben, I would crash every summer wedding I could find in that outfit. Not only would folks not bat an eye, but they'd thank you for gracing them with your appearance. The Trafalgars are, of course, amazing. What really pulls everything together, however, is that Makers oxford. The modern BB OCBD would have been great. But why stop at great?

Gamma, you consistently make me regret not purchasing the Uniqlo jacket from last year.


----------



## Kreiger

Spin Evans said:


> Gamma, you consistently make me regret not purchasing the Uniqlo jacket from last year.


Agreed. That was one good batch of Uniqlo jackets.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Labor day's fast approaching, have to get this in while summer's still here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie (thanks DrLivingston!), Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


This is fantastic. I've been planning on wearing seersucker all week this week, and I kind of feel like it'll be lacking after this lol


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


> A truly comfortable, attractive look.


Thanks. I wish I could communicate how superbly comfortable the camel hair jacket is. I've never felt anything so soft and luxurious. Thanks again to TweedyDon.



orange fury said:


> I want to try a drifter sweater again, I purchased one and liked it, but returned it to fund another purchase. I may pick one up when a 40% off sale rolls around


Mine arrived with a gaping hole where a shoulder meets the neck line. I'm too far away to return it, but I expect it to only get worse over time. LE has gone, imo, from high quality at a good price to a discount merchant with very little at the well-made end.



Reuben said:


> Labor day's fast approaching, have to get this in while summer's still here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin Gingham sack suit, BB Makers OCBD, Cantini tie (thanks DrLivingston!), Trafalgar braces and Walkover longwings


I can't decide if I'd wear it, but it sure makes a statement. I can get a modern version of this suit (Jack London is the maker iirc) on clearance down the street for about $100. But it looks hipster, not trad.



Peak and Pine said:


> BTW, was there a cassette of the Carpenters in the pocket? I haven't heard We've Only Just Begun for ages.


This is border-line tragic. Very little music from the '70s has aged as well as the Carpenters. They were far ahead of their time in terms of sound fidelity. If you put them on now, you'll almost feel like Karen is in the room: it's spooky. I didn't appreciate their technical commitment back in the day, but sometimes when my ears need a break from Floyd or Zeppelin I'll put on the Carpenters 8-track and sit back in amazement--though I wouldn't consider "Just Begun" their best.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

P Hudson said:


> This is border-line tragic. Very little music from the '70s has aged as well as the Carpenters. They were far ahead of their time in terms of sound fidelity. If you put them on now, you'll almost feel like Karen is in the room: it's spooky. I didn't appreciate their technical commitment back in the day, but sometimes when my ears need a break from Floyd or Zeppelin I'll put on the Carpenters 8-track and sit back in amazement--though I wouldn't consider "Just Begun" their best.


Just Begun is one that a lot of people know! Karen did have an amazing voice. Close to You and Rainy Days and Mondays are my two favorites!


----------



## Duvel

I was going to object to this rather hyperbolic statement until I realized that I've also been guilty of making such statements. It really depends on what you call "70s music." Every decade has good and bad music. Contrary to conventional wisdom, a lot of great music was made in the 70s and endures. In my opinion, this is mainly in the genres of punk, new wave, and pre-punk, e.g., Talking Heads, Television, Patti Smith, Sex Pistols, Ramones, New York Dolls, and so many more. In the classic rock category, there are, of course, a few great albums by Fleetwood Mac, Steely Dan, and even the Rolling Stones (Sticky Fingers, Exile on Main St., Some Girls).



P Hudson said:


> Thanks. I wish I could communicate how superbly comfortable the camel hair jacket is. I've never felt anything so soft and luxurious. Thanks again to TweedyDon.
> 
> Mine arrived with a gaping hole where a shoulder meets the neck line. I'm too far away to return it, but I expect it to only get worse over time. LE has gone, imo, from high quality at a good price to a discount merchant with very little at the well-made end.
> 
> I can't decide if I'd wear it, but it sure makes a statement. I can get a modern version of this suit (Jack London is the maker iirc) on clearance down the street for about $100. But it looks hipster, not trad.
> 
> This is border-line tragic.* Very little music from the '70s has aged as well as the Carpenters.* They were far ahead of their time in terms of sound fidelity. If you put them on now, you'll almost feel like Karen is in the room: it's spooky. I didn't appreciate their technical commitment back in the day, but sometimes when my ears need a break from Floyd or Zeppelin I'll put on the Carpenters 8-track and sit back in amazement--though I wouldn't consider "Just Begun" their best.


----------



## Monocle

Nobleprofessor said:


> Just Begun is one that a lot of people know! Karen did have an amazing voice. Close to You and Rainy Days and Mondays are my two favorites!


Just search "Karen Carpenter" and "Drums". You'll be surprised. I'd heard all my life she played drums, and it was always a running joke. Then I finally saw the footage of her playing... Buddy Rich she is not, but she did have at least some respectable chops. As far as their music and her voice, I guess I've always had some appreciation in a sense, but a big fan I've never been...


----------



## Duvel

There's a reason Sonic Youth was into them.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Monocle said:


> Just search "Karen Carpenter" and "Drums". You'll be surprised. I'd heard all my life she played drums, and it was always a running joke. Then I finally saw the footage of her playing... Buddy Rich she is not, but she did have at least some respectable chops. As far as their music and her voice, I guess I've always had some appreciation in a sense, but a big fan I've never been...


Just listen to this:






It may not be your style of music. But, he voice was clean, so pure. Not many voices have that tone.


----------



## DLW

The Carpenters Christmas album/cd is one of the best I have ever heard. Sometimes it hard to listen to during the holidays as it brings a tear to my eyes.


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> I was going to object to this rather hyperbolic statement until I realized that I've also been guilty of making such statements. It really depends on what you call "70s music." Every decade has good and bad music. Contrary to conventional wisdom, a lot of great music was made in the 70s and endures. In my opinion, this is mainly in the genres of punk, new wave, and pre-punk, e.g., Talking Heads, Television, Patti Smith, Sex Pistols, Ramones, New York Dolls, and so many more. In the classic rock category, there are, of course, a few great albums by Fleetwood Mac, Steely Dan, and even the Rolling Stones (Sticky Fingers, Exile on Main St., Some Girls).


Is '70s music trad?

Most of what I listen to is from the 1970s, though some is from the 1770s as well. I wasn't talking about the value of the music exactly, more about the technical excellence of the Carpenters. I'm not a big fan of the music you mention, but I listen to classic southern rock, 70s AOR, and esp progressive rock, with some '70s pop along the lines of Moody Blues and Cat Stevens thrown in. In short my main musical influences are probably Kansas, Yes, and J.S. Bach.


----------



## P Hudson

My attempt at a gingham outfit. It is a Southwick sack with a fuller cut than is currently fashionable. Navy sweater, LE square and ocbd, gray trousers, monks.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, NobleProfessor, Fading Fast, StC and Spin Evans for your comments. Always appreciate the feedback.


----------



## L-feld

P Hudson said:


> My attempt at a gingham outfit. It is a Southwick sack with a fuller cut than is currently fashionable. Navy sweater, LE square and ocbd, gray trousers, monks.
> View attachment 12231
> View attachment 12232


Fuller cut, schmuller cut, that jacket has some great shoulders.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Labor Day approacheth, so in an effort to remedy the fact that I haven't worn as much seersucker as I meant to this summer, this is now my "seersucker week". Exhibit A:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4B32-9156-1CA2EA19BF0C_zpsu2lpzt3s.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4B72-A96A-178EF64DA69C_zpsxicfcenc.jpg.html

Haspel jacket
Stafford OCBD
TM Lewin tie
Kent Wang PS
Lacoste surcingle
Cole Haan bits


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Uniqlo linen jacket
> Unbranded cotton pocket square
> BB pink seersucker shirt
> Coach surcingle belt
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Bass Pasadena white bucks


Gosh im jealous. I have missed out on uniqlo linen jackets and they never have them in my size. Love the look!


----------



## P Hudson

BB navy sack, Stafford shirt, Joseph Abboud square, Polo lambswool sweater, AE Wilberts:


----------



## Spin Evans

From Sunday:

 

I bought the coat from CMDC at the start of Spring, and had yet to wear it. It's too short in the sleeves, but it looks far less voluminous than I thought it did back when I first received it. However, even without the lining, it's still too heavy to wear for very long.

Burberry's coat
PRL blackwatch umbrella 
BB Makers blazer
BB oxford
Robert Talbott A&S tie
LL Bean flannels
PRL socks
Alden burgundy loafers


----------



## Jovan

Lucky. Every time it rains for very long here, I'm not wearing anything that warrants a rain coat.

You look pretty swell, though the trousers need to be let out at least an inch (even if it costs you the precious trad cuffs).


----------



## Fading Fast

Orange Fury, great start to your personal seersucker week. That is my favorite tie to where with seersucker when I want to keep it more on the conservative / business-appropriate side. Well done.


----------



## orange fury

Spin: a blackwatch umbrella? consider me jealous lol



Fading Fast said:


> Orange Fury, great start to your personal seersucker week. That is my favorite tie to where with seersucker when I want to keep it more on the conservative / business-appropriate side. Well done.


Thank you, that's what I was aiming for. I like bow ties and madras with seersucker as much as anyone here, but I hadn't ever made an attempt at dialing it back a bit.

today, however, is back to our regularly scheduled programming. Seersucker week, day 2:





Stafford linen jacket/OCBD
RL bow/seersucker pants
VV belt

Unseen:
Cole Haan bits
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Fading Fast

Maybe the jacket tamps it down a bit, but you didn't really "dial it back" with this seersucker outing, but it is an outstanding outfit. Had you gone with a subdued belt, even the bow tie wouldn't have taken it over the top, but the belt does. That said, and from what you've told us about your work, they will just take it in stride and you get to wear a great looking outfit. 

One or two years ago, Soludos offered a seersucker espadrille that I, being cheap, waited for a sale, and then they were out of my size. But that would have been a great addition to your seersucker week.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

orange fury said:


> Spin: a blackwatch umbrella? consider me jealous lol
> 
> Thank you, that's what I was aiming for. I like bow ties and madras with seersucker as much as anyone here, but I hadn't ever made an attempt at dialing it back a bit.
> 
> today, however, is back to our regularly scheduled programming. Seersucker week, day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford linen jacket/OCBD
> RL bow/seersucker pants
> VV belt
> 
> Unseen:
> Cole Haan bits
> Hamilton Baxter


that is a very sharp look! Great job! I like the pocket square too!


----------



## FLMike

3/2 Seersucker Sport Coat- J Press (the matching trousers are in the cleaners pile)
OCBD - BB
Tropical Weight Wool Mid-Grey Trousers - BB
Walnut Tassels - Alden for BB
Tie - Ferragamo
Tiffany Buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## FLMike

I could only attach two pics at a time, so here are the other two I snapped....


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka said:


> 3/2 Seersucker Sport Coat- J Press (the matching trousers are in the cleaners pile)
> OCBD - BB
> Tropical Weight Mid-Grey Worsted Trousers - BB
> Walnut Tassels - BB
> Tie - Ferragamo
> Tiffany Buckle on Beltmaster strap


While on my monitor, the trousers look almost black, I'm sure they are the mid-grey as you said and that would be a great combination with the rest of the outfit and another way to keep the volume down on the seersucker jacket (which is also vey nice). Nicely done.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Maybe the jacket tamps it down a bit, but you didn't really "dial it back" with this seersucker outing, but it is an outstanding outfit. Had you gone with a subdued belt, even the bow tie wouldn't have taken it over the top, but the belt does. That said, and from what you've told us about your work, they will just take it in stride and you get to wear a great looking outfit.
> 
> One or two years ago, Soludos offered a seersucker espadrille that I, being cheap, waited for a sale, and then they were out of my size. But that would have been a great addition to your seersucker week.


Thanks! I had meant yesterday was dialed back with the "summer monochrome" look, but today was relatively louder with the belt. Per the shoes, I've seen seersucker espadrilles and want some badly, but I really wish I had some white bucks for rigs like this. I'll pick some up this winter/next spring.

per my workplace, that reminds me of a conversation we had during a department meeting on Friday lol.
Co worker talking to our Vice President-

employee: that purple shirt looks great on you, you never wear colors!
vice president: thank you! Yeah, I always wear navy, black, or gray, so I figured I'd go more casual since it's a Friday.
me: yeah, I never wear colors either...
vp/other employees: *all look under table at my Nantucket reds*
vp: lol yeah, no, not at all, and that's a great shade of khaki you're wearing today lol.

i love my job lol.



Nobleprofessor said:


> that is a very sharp look! Great job! I like the pocket square too!


Thank you! The square is just a no name cotton, which seems to be a go-to for me recently


----------



## Nobleprofessor

FLCracka said:


> I could only attach two pics at a time, so here are the other two I snapped....


Nice shoes!


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> While on my monitor, the trousers look almost black, I'm sure they are the mid-grey as you said and that would be a great combination with the rest of the outfit and another way to keep the volume down on the seersucker jacket (which is also vey nice). Nicely done.


Thanks! Yes, that first pic makes them look much darker than they are. I added a couple additional pics, which more accurately depict the color.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Nice shoes!


Thank you!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Missed yesterday, but I have the pics below
Had a successful thrifting experience last week, and need some opinions on some odd jackets I got
Monday:
JAB Red Label USA 3/2 Sack Olive/Black micro check with red windowpane








Today:
JAB Red label USA 3/2 sack dark blue plaid with light blue windowpane















Blazer Question
I also found a BBGF 3/2 sack odd jacket in solid dark navy that I wanted to turn into a blazer









Since its a 3B and 3B blazers aren't that common, I bought a 6x1 DB for $2 strictly as a button donor, but then I noticed that it is a really nicely constructed USA made item, and I started having second thoughts about cutting the buttons off, as I would like to have a DB blazer, should I keep it, harvest the buttons, or put it on the exchange?


----------



## Fading Fast

TDH: since you asked, the first two jackets look too short in both the arms and, even more importantly, in the body (I do like the pattern on the second one). The third one looks okay in the body length (could be a touch longer, but okay), but a bit too short in the sleeves - maybe they can be let down. Also, it needs a touch of waist suppression, but that really is pure opinion. And navy is probably the only suit jacket that can successfully be turned into a blazer - and the buttons will help. The fourth one looks fine on length and needs the arms shortened a bit (which is easy) and some waist suppression. 

If you can, I'd swap / return the first two as I don't think they work for you. All that said, there are many others on this forum who are meaningfully more knowledgable than I, so let's see what they say.


----------



## FLMike

TDO: The first two jackets are way too short, and both look like orphaned suit jackets, in my opinion.


----------



## Reuben

I agree that the first two are too short, I think the third will look quite nice as a dressier blazer once you swap the buttons out, and I'm afraid the fourth looks a touch date for my tastes. While I don't particularly care for a 6x1 in general, I think this one in particular does your frame no service. To me it makes you look much more heavyset than you are and (I'm assuming you're on the taller side judging by how those first two jackets fit you) I've observed this quith most other taller guys I've seen wearing 6x1. Pure opinion there, could be entirely off base and unfairly biased against 6x1's for no good reason, but that's how I feel.


----------



## leisureclass

^ I would not recommend keeping the first two for the reasons already stated, swap the buttons from the 4th jacket onto 3rd and you're in business


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks all,
I tried to do the math and it looks like a jacket with a length around 30.75 from BOC would effectively divide me in half, which is I gather what we're going for? Sure enough, the JAB's I picked up this weekend are ~29, the BBGF is 30.5, and the button donor is 31.5. I'll probably put the JAB's up on the exchange, if anyone is interested.

Reuben,
It does seem like the 6x1 has a bad reputation which is perhaps well deserved, I hadn't really entertained the idea of wearing it until I was about to cut the buttons off and noticed that it had nice soft shoulders and was really well constructed and started to wonder, as finding a 6x2 seems even more difficult that finding 3/2 sacks, in my limited experience.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing to see here.


----------



## Jovan

Didn't have time to shave or properly iron a shirt, so this came out a little suboptimal. Ideally there would have been a fuller spread collar with French cuffs and no fashion-stubble. But I'm curious what everyone thinks of the tie with this suit.

PointClickTailor suit
Croft & Barrow non-iron shirt
Nautica tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax



https://imageshack.com/i/ey4fS5Uzj



orange fury said:


> Spin: a blackwatch umbrella? consider me jealous lol
> 
> Thank you, that's what I was aiming for. I like bow ties and madras with seersucker as much as anyone here, but I hadn't ever made an attempt at dialing it back a bit.
> 
> today, however, is back to our regularly scheduled programming. Seersucker week, day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford linen jacket/OCBD
> RL bow/seersucker pants
> VV belt
> 
> Unseen:
> Cole Haan bits
> Hamilton Baxter


Very nice. Colour coordination is excellent and you look fun and approachable.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks everyone for the positive feedback on yesterday's rig!

taking a one day hiatus from Seersucker Week, I have a meeting today and am visiting a new lodge tonight, so I wanted to be a little more subdued:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4AAB-8203-39E8B89FBA04_zpskrnste0s.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4ABC-9CD7-F6B55E661F3D_zps3fut3fpx.jpg.html

Stafford sportcoat/OCBD
RL chinos
Brooks 346 bow tie
Lacoste surcingle

Unseen:
Hamilton Baxter
Cole Haan bits


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks all,
> I tried to do the math and it looks like a jacket with a length around 30.75 from BOC would effectively divide me in half, which is I gather what we're going for?


Dividing your self in half is the ultimate goal, but not always possible. The first problem is where to start measuring from (Shoulder by arm, shoulder by neck, trap?) . The second problem is that some of us have long torsos or long legs. You have to work with what you have.

Jacket length rules

1. Cover your bottom - If it doesn't it is too short

Ways to check length

1. Your hands should be able to just cup the hem of your jacket

2. Jacket length hits at thumb knuckle (almost the same as above)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I had meant yesterday was dialed back with the "summer monochrome" look, but today was relatively louder with the belt. Per the shoes, I've seen seersucker espadrilles and want some badly, but I really wish I had some white bucks for rigs like this. I'll pick some up this winter/next spring.
> 
> per my workplace, that reminds me of a conversation we had during a department meeting on Friday lol.
> Co worker talking to our Vice President-
> 
> employee: that purple shirt looks great on you, you never wear colors!
> vice president: thank you! Yeah, I always wear navy, black, or gray, so I figured I'd go more casual since it's a Friday.
> me: yeah, I never wear colors either...
> vp/other employees: *all look under table at my Nantucket reds*
> vp: lol yeah, no, not at all, and that's a great shade of khaki you're wearing today lol.
> 
> i love my job lol.
> 
> Thank you! The square is just a no name cotton, which seems to be a go-to for me recently


Everyone at my work thinks that I "dress-up." I find it odd. I feel very casual. I liked it when I worked at an insurance company and the way I dressed never raised an eyebrow. I looked like every other man there.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Thanks everyone for the positive feedback on yesterday's rig!
> 
> taking a one day hiatus from Seersucker Week, I have a meeting today and am visiting a new lodge tonight, so I wanted to be a little more subdued:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4AAB-8203-39E8B89FBA04_zpskrnste0s.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4ABC-9CD7-F6B55E661F3D_zps3fut3fpx.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford sportcoat/OCBD
> RL chinos
> Brooks 346 bow tie
> Lacoste surcingle
> 
> Unseen:
> Hamilton Baxter
> Cole Haan bits


While I was looking forward to Wednesday's entry in Orange Fury's Seersucker Week - this is quite a nice outfit that should impress them at the meeting and, later, at the lodge. Really good knot on the bow tie.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Everyone at my work thinks that I "dress-up." I find it odd. I feel very casual. I liked it when I worked at an insurance company and the way I dressed never raised an eyebrow. I looked like every other man there.


At what kind of company do you work now, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FLCracka said:


> At what kind of company do you work now, if you don't mind my asking?


Digital marketing for an interactive agency.


----------



## gumprop1

B Draddy polo


----------



## orange fury

Resuming Seersucker Week. More subtle use of seersucker today, and kind of 'merica overall, but I like the textures in the top half:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4B6C-B9A7-40721C07E8A4_zps03pitgvt.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4BD2-8838-866C9C749CD2_zpsaxs2ygvl.jpg.html

Stafford jacket
Lands End seersucker
thetiebar.com knit 
Tommy Hilfiger reds/pocket square
Perry Ellis belt


----------



## Nobleprofessor

My First submission to this thread: 




Pictured: 

Hart Shaffner & Mark Gold Trumpeter 
Stafford Point Collar
BB Tie 

Batman I phone case. When I got the new I phone, this case was the only one I could find after searching 5 Stores


----------



## Roycru

Nobleprofessor said:


> My First submission to this thread:
> 
> Pictured:
> 
> Hart Shaffner & Mark Gold Trumpeter
> Stafford Point Collar
> BB Tie
> 
> Batman I phone case. When I got the new I phone, this case was the only one I could find after searching 5 Stores


Nice Batphone. Are you wearing cowboy boots?


----------



## LeeLo

Navy Blazer - Judd of Swampscott, MA
BB Blue OCBD
BB Paisley Neat Tie
J. Crew Bedford Khaki
Burgundy AE Kenwoods

First time posting in WIWT, what do you fellas think?


----------



## RT-Bone

LeeLo said:


> Burgundy AE Kenwoods


I have those same squeakers, but yours seem to have developed a patina/turned a bit brown over time (unless it's just the lighting). Do you treat them in any way?


----------



## LeeLo

RT-Bone said:


> I have those same squeakers, but yours seem to have developed a patina/turned a bit brown over time (unless it's just the lighting). Do you treat them in any way?


I bought them off ebay a few months ago. They had a nice worn in look already although the lighting might be exaggerating it a little bit (I'll take a better picture next time). When I got them I cleaned them with saddle soap and mink oil and after that I polished them. I also got some heel/edge dressing to help clean up the edges of the sole and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Billax

Nobleprofessor said:


> My First submission to this thread:


One's first picture is a scary moment. I remember mine of, maybe, four years ago. A VERY well regarded poster of the time (the Rambler) blessed my initial picture, then added a suggestion. I was so pleased with the Rambler's method, I swore I'd follow it myself when critiquing the first post of others! Here goes:

I think the semi-spread collar shirt and the BB tie are good. The picture of the suit is so dark that I cannot tell whether, or not, it is an Ivy 3/2 roll sack or a 2 button darted. The shoulders are an issue if it is a 3 button (they are too square and too wide for the Ivy League Look)

As a first picture, I'd call it a success. I was helped by others along the way. I hope you'll take my comments in a similar fashion.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Here's the finished blazer i posted about a couple days ago
its a BBGF orphan suit coat in solid navy that I swapped to brass buttons, it's in need of a cleaning/pressing, which it will get shortly now that the buttons are swapped.
j.crew blue uni stripe OCBD 
khaki chinos
J&M Passport saddle oxfords in tan/tan. I picked these up off the bay a few weeks ago to be my foul weather shoes because of the thick rubber soles, but I like them so much I'm wearing them today in spite of the beautiful weather since I finally finished getting the uppers conditioned/waterproofed/shined how I wanted.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Barbour border came in the mail today, didn't actually wear it as it's a beautiful sunny day, but I had to try it on and see. Also pictured, Doghouse Trimminghams tie from Reuben.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Roycru said:


> Nice Batphone. Are you wearing cowboy boots?


No cowboy boots. J&M Melton black Cap Toe


----------



## stcolumba

Bowtie Thursday. (Polo) After a quick cuppa, off to give a talk about Charles Ives. Said the great composer, Arnold Schoenberg, about America's most original musician, "There is a great Man living in this Country - a composer. He has solved the problem how to preserve one's self-esteem and to learn. He responds to negligence by contempt. He is not forced to accept praise or blame. His name is Ives."


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> One's first picture is a scary moment. I remember mine of, maybe, four years ago. A VERY well regarded poster of the time (the Rambler) blessed my initial picture, then added a suggestion. I was so pleased with the Rambler's method, I swore I'd follow it myself when critiquing the first post of others! Here goes:
> 
> I think the semi-spread collar shirt and the BB tie are good. The picture of the suit is so dark that I cannot tell whether, or not, it is an Ivy 3/2 roll sack or a 2 button darted. The shoulders are an issue if it is a 3 button (they are too square and too wide for the Ivy League Look)
> 
> As a first picture, I'd call it a success. I was helped by others along the way. I hope you'll take my comments in a similar fashion.


Thank you for being gentle. The suit is dark, and the room was a little dark, too. It's a 2 button darted jacket.

The shoulders are square and wide, but it's not the fault of the suit. My shoulders are really that square. Unfortunately, most of my suits fit that way. I have never been able to find a way to round the shoulders.


----------



## Spin Evans

ThePopinjay said:


> Barbour border came in the mail today, didn't actually wear it as it's a beautiful sunny day, but I had to try it on and see. Also pictured, Doghouse Trimminghams tie from Reuben.


I love the doghouse tie, they crop up on eBay fairly regularly. Does yours have a lady on the blade? And, of course, the Barbour looks great. Barbours can push some people too far into iGent territory, but this has a very solid TNSIL look.

LeeLo, I love that outfit, especially the tie! Welcome!


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay: outstanding tie and jacket.

stcolumba: very elegant outfit and quote.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Barbour border came in the mail today, didn't actually wear it as it's a beautiful sunny day, but I had to try it on and see. Also pictured, Doghouse Trimminghams tie from Reuben.


You are going to LOVE this coat!


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> One's first picture is a scary moment. I remember mine of, maybe, four years ago. A VERY well regarded poster of the time (the Rambler) blessed my initial picture, then added a suggestion. I was so pleased with the Rambler's method, I swore I'd follow it myself when critiquing the first post of others! Here goes:
> 
> I think the semi-spread collar shirt and the BB tie are good. The picture of the suit is so dark that I cannot tell whether, or not, it is an Ivy 3/2 roll sack or a 2 button darted. The shoulders are an issue if it is a 3 button (they are too square and too wide for the Ivy League Look)
> 
> As a first picture, I'd call it a success. I was helped by others along the way. I hope you'll take my comments in a similar fashion.


*Billax* defines the word "gentleman" in the way he dresses and even more in the way he speaks and writes.


----------



## Jovan

Nobleprofessor said:


> My First submission to this thread:
> 
> Pictured:
> 
> Hart Shaffner & Mark Gold Trumpeter
> Stafford Point Collar
> BB Tie
> 
> Batman I phone case. When I got the new I phone, this case was the only one I could find after searching 5 Stores


Not bad. I would try for jackets with minimal shoulders though, as it appears your own shoulders are already quite squarish. I also think your broad body type would be better flattered by a semi-spread collar with long-ish points.

What footwear were you donning?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Jovan said:


> Not bad. I would try for jackets with minimal shoulders though, as it appears your own shoulders are already quite squarish. I also think your broad body type would be better flattered by a semi-spread collar with long-ish points.
> 
> What footwear were you donning?


Good advice! My shoulders are very square and pretty much all my suits, jackets, etc look very wide and straight. If you remember what James Caan looked like in the Godfather that's pretty much what my shoulders look like. Of course, I'm not as thin as James Caan. I'll try the point shirt with longer points. I wonder if an OCBD would help?

As far as footwear, I am wearing Johnston Murphy Melton Black Cap Toe Oxfords.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same old stuff. Slightly different tie.


----------



## orange fury

Different background though, and I like the tie


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blazer, BD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Press ribbon belt, POLO Ralph Lauren trousers, and Bass shoes......


----------



## Topsider

^ That's. Just. Awesome.


----------



## gamma68

LeeLo said:


> Navy Blazer - Judd of Swampscott, MA
> BB Blue OCBD
> BB Paisley Neat Tie
> J. Crew Bedford Khaki
> Burgundy AE Kenwoods
> 
> First time posting in WIWT, what do you fellas think?


I like this. A lot. It's hard to tell because of the camera angle, but it appears that your tie width matches the blazer lapel width. Well done!


----------



## RT-Bone

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers blazer, BD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Press ribbon belt, POLO Ralph Lauren trousers, and Bass shoes......


No, _*YOU*_ go to hell!


----------



## Reuben

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers blazer, BD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Press ribbon belt, POLO Ralph Lauren trousers, and Bass shoes......


Excellent movie choice, Roycru. One of my favorites.


----------



## Spin Evans

I did not know that AoD starred John Leguizamo alongside a well-endowed (and grope-y!) Gilbert Gottfried.

And, of course, love the outfit.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers blazer, BD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Press ribbon belt, POLO Ralph Lauren trousers, and Bass shoes......


Roycru, you have been conspiciously absent, or maybe I have been! Way toooo Roycru!! More, More, and More. Makes me smile everytime you post!


----------



## orange fury

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers blazer, BD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Press ribbon belt, POLO Ralph Lauren trousers, and Bass shoes......


I need pants like that desparately, somehow I skipped over madras pants and went straight to the patchwork blazer. I must remedy this...



Reuben said:


> Excellent movie choice, Roycru. One of my favorites.


+1, my wife doesn't find it nearly as funny as I do unfortunately. However, to her credit, she introduced me to Blazing Saddles, so I'll give her a pass.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Different background though, and I like the tie


It seems like OCBD is going for an edgier urban decay background versus his usual traditional-downtown-business-district background. And I, too, like that tie.


----------



## orange fury

Seersucker week, day 5/5- this has apparently become my "Friday Jacket". Disappointingly, stuff like this doesn't even turn heads at my office anymore :

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4FE3-A60A-4CF8BF074B81_zpselrhqabg.jpg.html

RL madras/seersucker/ribbon belt
TM Lewin tie
Stafford OCBD


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, love the jacket, trousers, shirt and tie, but not sure the tie is the best for the overall vibe of the outfit (especially with the unbuttoned top bottom). While I love that tie with a seersucker suit when one is trying to push the seersucker toward more of a business than Saturday-at-the-races look, with your jacket and aforementioned casual unbuttoned look, the tie seems to formal to me. A solid nubby, slubby, summery silk, linen or cotton tie would be more consistent with the overall level of casualness of the outfit - IMHO.

That said, still a great look and, as always, you wear your clothes with a comfort and ease.

To your last point, I think you have anesthetized your office to your attire.


----------



## orange fury

It's funny you mention that FF, I actually came to the same conclusion after posting the photo, and subsequently lost the tie. What would've worked better IMHO (and I think the look I was really going for) is a solid navy or navy/white dot silk knit (both of which I need to get at some point).

Edit: this is what it looks like now-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-470B-88B5-CD69A3C18587_zps8fqjmphu.jpg.html


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, agreed, the texture and casualness of the silk knit would be perfect. Looks better sans tie in the second picture.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> Disappointingly, stuff like this doesn't even turn heads at my office anymore :


No, you are doing great! This is exactly the response that you want. Which is none.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Just got my O'Connels HT back from the cleaners and it was in the mid 50's when I woke up this morning...no brainer.
n/p is AE Bradley, my first pair of AE, just getting them broken in, but really like them so far.


----------



## ThePopinjay

My favorite look from you. I really really like it. Tweed looks beautifull.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion, that is a great looking jacket (drapes very nicely) and I understand your inclination to wear it, but IMHO you missed one of the great opportunities to wear a summer sweater. 

The life of my summer sweaters go something like this: they are bought with enthusiasm (oh, wow, a slubby lightweight linen crew neck sweater on sale in late summer - I'll take it), then, they are carefully folded and stored away for "use" next summer only to sometimes go a summer or two without being worn because, by the time it gets to summer, the temperature never gets cold enough that I need to wear it - especially since I have four or five summer sweaters, so I never get to wear each one each summer.

Hence, a cold summer morning or evening is a much-pined-for opportunity to wear one of my summer sweaters - I'll never "waste" it on a winter wool jacket that I will wear for eight month of the year. I have a linen-silk V-neck sweater that has been worn three times in five years - he weeps from boredom.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

My second picture. I have to sit through continuing legal education seminar, so dressed up a little but not too dressy: 





Stafford light tan summer suit 
Brooks Brothers Button Down Collar 

Shoulders still too square.


----------



## stcolumba

Nobleprofessor said:


> My second picture. I have to sit through continuing legal education seminar, so dressed up a little but not too dressy:
> 
> Stafford light tan summer suit
> Brooks Brothers Button Down Collar
> 
> Shoulders still too square.


Nice summer suit! Perhaps, some of the shoulder "square" issue is due to the fact that your arms are raised holding the camera.


----------



## stcolumba

Heading to the city for tonight's Detroit Tigers baseball game.

J Crew polo
JCP shorts
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## Flairball

Nothing too special. I've been travelling in England for a week. This was what I wore the day before yesterday while visiting the Cotswalds.










Today it's back to shorts, hikers, and some much needed tune up training for the dog.


----------



## Spin Evans

Love it, FB!! You look like a local! Glad to see you post again.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThePopinjay said:


> My favorite look from you. I really really like it. Tweed looks beautifull.


Thank you! Though not the best picture to highlight it, I'm relieved at how well my cleaner preserved the lapel roll.



Fading Fast said:


> ThatDudeOrion, that is a great looking jacket (drapes very nicely) and I understand your inclination to wear it, but IMHO you missed one of the great opportunities to wear a summer sweater.
> 
> The life of my summer sweaters go something like this: they are bought with enthusiasm (oh, wow, a slubby lightweight linen crew neck sweater on sale in late summer - I'll take it), then, they are carefully folded and stored away for "use" next summer only to sometimes go a summer or two without being worn because, by the time it gets to summer, the temperature never gets cold enough that I need to wear it - especially since I have four or five summer sweaters, so I never get to wear each one each summer.
> 
> Hence, a cold summer morning or evening is a much-pined-for opportunity to wear one of my summer sweaters - I'll never "waste" it on a winter wool jacket that I will wear for eight month of the year. I have a linen-silk V-neck sweater that has been worn three times in five years - he weeps from boredom.


Thanks FF! I'm not really familiar with the "summer sweater" so I googled it and found a few examples, but I'm not entirely sure I have a good idea of what it means. Could you tell me more about what you consider a good summer sweater so I can keep my eye out? I have some thin cotton argyle v-necks that I'll hopefully be wearing soon, but I don't think that's really what you meant.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thank you! Though not the best picture to highlight it, I'm relieved at how well my cleaner preserved the lapel roll.
> 
> Thanks FF! I'm not really familiar with the "summer sweater" so I googled it and found a few examples, but I'm not entirely sure I have a good idea of what it means. Could you tell me more about what you consider a good summer sweater so I can keep my eye out? I have some thin cotton argyle v-necks that I'll hopefully be wearing soon, but I don't think that's really what you meant.


There's no official "summer sweater," I was just referring to lightweight - normally, silk, cotton or linen (or a combo of those fabrics) - sweaters, usually in lighter colors as well, that were designed for wearing in the summer when the temperature dips a bit at night or you get the odd cooler day. Being light in weight and color, they are consistent with most summer clothes' aesthetic and work well when you want something to give you just a little added warmth. Whereas, winter or fall sweaters would be too heavy in weight and the wrong aesthetic to wear in the summer.

I was really just referencing that, for me, I own several of them, but don't get a lot of opportunity to wear them. Hence, when it is cooler in the summer, I grab one of them to wear; otherwise, they can sit in the closet for a year or more without being worn. Your thin cotton argyle v-necks sound very summery to me.


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> No, you are doing great! This is exactly the response that you want. Which is none.


Beau Brummell would agree. A man's clothes should appear natural on him, either in style or with the confidence that carries them off.


----------



## Flairball

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Just got my O'Connels HT back from the cleaners and it was in the mid 50's when I woke up this morning...no brainer.
> n/p is AE Bradley, my first pair of AE, just getting them broken in, but really like them so far.


Very nice HT. I'd recommend looking into getting a couple of tattersalls to wear with it. A timeless combo, in my opinion.


----------



## Flairball

Spin Evans said:


> Love it, FB!! You look like a local! Glad to see you post again.


Thanks, Spin. I've not gone away, just haven't been wearing anythin post worthy. The fall, winter, and early spring I when I "put it on". Warmer weather finds me in very casual outdoor, and work clothing.


----------



## Billax

Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


I wish I had the cojones to wear that! Looks fantastic. Also, those brogue bucks are incredible!


----------



## Anthony Charton

Billax said:


> Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


This is incredible. Everything fits you spot-on.


----------



## orange fury

Billax said:


> Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


That looks incredible Billax, and I love the lacrosse belt


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Flairball said:


> Very nice HT. I'd recommend looking into getting a couple of tattersalls to wear with it. A timeless combo, in my opinion.


Thank you! I've got a few broadcloth tattersalls around here somewhere, I'll definitely try them out with this coat.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


As always, a splendid look. But, it is the pocket square that catches my eye and fancy.


----------



## drlivingston

I am patiently waiting on fall so Flairball can break out his autumn collection. I love his country hunting ensembles (complete with loyal hunting dog at his side).


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> As always, a splendid look. But, it is the pocket square that catches my eye and fancy.


Absolutely. I was going to say the same thing. I think the pocket square pulls it all together and adds an extra "pop." Excellent, Billax!


----------



## wwilson

drlivingston said:


> I am patiently waiting on fall so Flairball can break out his autumn collection. I love his country hunting ensembles (complete with loyal hunting dog at his side).


As do I...


----------



## wwilson

gamma68 said:


> Absolutely. I was going to say the same thing. I think the pocket square pulls it all together and adds an extra "pop." Excellent, Billax!


Amazing how one detail takes an already fantastic look to full completion!


----------



## Spin Evans

Billax said:


> Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


Because this page needs these shots. It's always a pleasure to see your posts, Billax. How do you get your creases so sharp? They look like they could draw blood!


----------



## P Hudson

This thread is very lively of late.

San Francisco era Press sack, LE ocbd, brown khakis, desert boots.


----------



## Billax

Nobleprofessor, Anthony Charton, orange fury, stcolumba, gamma68, wwilson, and Spin Evans. Thank you for your kind remarks! Several of you are, in my opinion, among the best dressed guys on AAAT. I'm particularly grateful for your comments.

Spin, Linen is about the easiest cloth to take a crease. Usually, my problem is the opposite. Linen trousers will get creased and rumpled if I even THREATEN to sit down in them! They are, however, great for those – once a year – garden parties, at which you sip wine and make casual conversation while standing the entire time!


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning: favorite bow tie made by ivyinspired ("TJN") and favorite OCBD, J Press.
Later, when my work was finished, the much-needed cuppa!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba, there is a good reason that is your favorite bow tie, it is awesome. It knots well and has just the right amount of "not perfect" to be hand tied, but also not at all messy. The overall aesthetic is right out of OCBD's (the forum member not the shirt) playbook if he wore bow ties. And as mentioned before, nobody does classic Trad better than he, so kudos to you stcolumba for an outstanding classic Trad day.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Chambray, Linen & White Bucks


Well done, as usual. As others have noted, the pocket square really makes the outfit.


----------



## orange fury

Sky's out, thighs out:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-430E-AF04-A7A7756308B1_zpsnrwvsiqp.jpg.html

LE madras
eapadrillestore.com espadrilles
Chaps chino shorts
Seiko Orange Monster 
VV 'merica ribbon belt


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


> Sky's out, thighs out:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-430E-AF04-A7A7756308B1_zpsnrwvsiqp.jpg.html


Not with what looks like a 9" inseam (as it should be).


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> Not with what looks like a 9" inseam (as it should be).


Nailed it lol, it's 9". I guess I was referencing more when I sit down, which was lots of thigh


----------



## Topsider

PRL gingham shirt, ancient frayed Gap khaki shorts, vintage Timex on NATO, and Birkenstock Arizona sandals (the only shoe I can wear at present, thanks to a broken/crushed big toe). No additional painkillers needed. 

The coordinated watchband and bandage were purely coincidental.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba, there is a good reason that is your favorite bow tie, it is awesome. It knots well and has just the right amount of "not perfect" to be hand tied, but also not at all messy. The overall aesthetic is right out of OCBD's (the forum member not the shirt) playbook if he wore bow ties. And as mentioned before, nobody does classic Trad better than he, so kudos to you stcolumba for an outstanding classic Trad day.


Thanks, FF, for your kind comments. As for the J Press shirt, it is probably older than Forum Member "OCBD"! :crazy:


----------



## stcolumba

This is from earlier in the week. My last day in Pittsburgh. Looking a bit wrinkly en route to a splendid breakfast in a little off street French cafe.


----------



## drlivingston

Topsider said:


> and Birkenstock Arizona sandals


YES! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Topsider

drlivingston said:


> YES! :thumbs-up:


"Hippie Trad."


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> The coordinated watchband and bandage was purely coincidental.


yeah, but you post here, so we all know better 

And that's exactly what I'm doing right now actually lol


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Thanks, FF, for your kind comments. As for the J Press shirt, it is probably older than Forum Member "OCBD"! :crazy:


Wow, the shirt has held up incredibly well, my older OCBDs are frayed and faded (in a good way), but yours still looks fresh and able to be worn with a tie.

And, as an older member, I do recognize that some of my clothes and references pre-date some of the younger member's birth dates. My guess is Orange Fury and Popinjay were still just thoughts in their parents minds when I was already buying my first pair of Aldens and, even back then, lamenting the changes at Brooks Brothers.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Wow, the shirt has held up incredibly well, my older OCBDs are frayed and faded (in a good way), but yours still looks fresh and able to be worn with a tie.
> 
> And, as an older member, I do recognize that some of my clothes and references pre-date some of the younger member's birth dates. My guess is Orange Fury and Popinjay were still just thoughts in their parents minds when I was already buying my first pair of Aldens and, even back then, lamenting the changes at Brooks Brothers.


Ah, but "frayed" is good! In Michigan, we could always tell when our long time, soon to be retired, senior U.S. Senator, Carl Levin was going to run for re-election. That is when his full-cut, no-iron Brooks Brothers OCBD shirt would seem even more wrinkled and frayed than normal. 

As for the Brooks Brothers store of old, I remember, as a boy, looking at the special glass covered display case of shirts and ties and gawking at the wide variety of flannel suits. Today, there is a pile of shirts on a table. As for suits, "flannel"?


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> This thread is very lively of late.
> 
> San Francisco era Press sack, LE ocbd, brown khakis, desert boots.
> 
> View attachment 12350
> View attachment 12351


As always, the perfect fitting and comfortable look. You make a strong case for taking a serious look at LE shirts. Like those stripes!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Ah, but "frayed" is good! In Michigan, we could always tell when our long time, soon to be retired, senior U.S. Senator, Carl Levin was going to run for re-election. That is when his full-cut, no-iron Brooks Brothers OCBD shirt would seem even more wrinkled and frayed than normal.
> 
> As for the Brooks Brothers store of old, I remember, as a boy, looking at the special glass covered display case of shirts and ties and gawking at the wide variety of flannel suits. Today, there is a pile of shirts on a table. As for suits, "flannel"?


It's funny that BB no longer carries many (any?) flannel suits, but J.Crew does. To be sure, they'll be in the skinny style, but J.Crew - in particular, in the last three seasons - has had some gorgeous, vintage-inspired fabrics: Flannel POWs, heavy wool herringbones and window panes. Probably because they are skinny cut suits, we don't talk about them much here, but the materials themselves have been wonderful and very throwback in weight, texture and style. They've also done some interesting summer materials - poplins, seersucker, chino, chambray, pin cord and others - some are retro, some are trying-too-hard, but overall, a good vintage vibe.


----------



## Reuben

I have a beautiful houndstooth/shepard check flannel jacket just waiting on the weather to cool off enough.


----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


> I have a beautiful houndstooth/shepard check flannel jacket just waiting on the weather to cool off enough.


You've got a while to wait... we have more mid-90s hitting us this week with increased humidity.:cool2:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Nobleprofessor said:


> Shoulders still too square.


Noble, this looks good. Not too busy and just enough color (the shirt) so you don't look like The Good Humor Man. You say the shoulders are too square. I know you thrift a lot, so maybe try this (on a $5 jacket in case it doesn't work for you): with a single-edge blade cut the threads where the sleeve lining meets the body lining, but just at the top and for only about 4". Then reach in and cut the shoulder pad loose, being careful where it's attached to the breast canvas as it tends to look the same. Quality pads will be made up of layers of batting which can be pulled apart, so after trying on if you feel the new shoulder is too natural, you can put maybe one layer back in, etc. (I'm hearing a ring tone. You better get it, it could be Robin.)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Peak and Pine said:


> Noble, this looks good. Not too busy and just enough color (the shirt) so you don't look like The Good Humor Man. You say the shoulders are too square. I know you thrift a lot, so maybe try this (on a $5 jacket in case it doesn't work for you): with a single-edge blade cut the threads where the sleeve lining meets the body lining, but just at the top and for only about 4". Then reach in and cut the shoulder pad loose, being careful where it's attached to the breast canvas as it tends to look the same. Quality pads will be made up of layers of batting which can be pulled apart, so after trying on if you feel the new shoulder is too natural, you can put maybe one layer back in, etc. (I'm hearing a ring tone. You better get it, it could be Robin.)


Thats a great idea. I'll try it. I'm all for experimenting. Unfortunately, I don't think it's the padding in the clothes. I think it's my shoulders. They are square. In a t shirt (with no padding at all), my shoulders are square wide and straight. But, I will try your suggestions. AND, thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Peak and Pine

stcolumba said:


> Heading to the city for tonight's Detroit Tigers baseball game.


But damn, they lost. To Seattle no less. As did my Marlins. (No not to Seattle, but that would be some game eh, with three teams on the field.). Really like deep blue with deep green so this gets thumbs up, particularly since polos seem to look better with shorts than with anything else. Nicely done. (I have Band-Aids in the glove compartment in case you need one for that knee that's scraping on the concrete.)


----------



## Fading Fast

Nobleprofessor said:


> Thats a great idea. I'll try it. I'm all for experimenting. Unfortunately, I don't think it's the padding in the clothes. I think it's my shoulders. They are square. In a t shirt (with no padding at all), my shoulders are square wide and straight. But, I will try your suggestions. AND, thanks for the compliment!


If your shoulders are built that way, remember, it never hurt William Holden's career one bit as that guy's shoulders are parallel to the ground.


----------



## Billax

I wore this outfit two-and-a-half months ago and liked it, so I wore it again today:







J. Press triple patch pocket Matka Silk sport jacket w/ MoP buttons
J. Press Uni Stripe flap pocket OCBD
Bird Dog Bay Lacrosse tie
LE Suede belt
J. Press tapered poplin trousers
no name socks
Allen Edmonds nubuck tassel loafers


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> I wore this outfit two-and-a-half months ago and liked it, so I wore it again today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press triple patch pocket Matka Silk sport jacket w/ MoP buttons
> J. Press Uni Stripe flap pocket OCBD
> Bird Dog Bay Lacrosse tie
> LE Suede belt
> J. Press tapered poplin trousers
> no name socks
> Allen Edmonds nubuck tassel loafers


great shoes! The collar is much longer than any BD shirts I have. I like it longer like yours. I don't know if I have ever seen them like that. Is that a J.Press characteristic?


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday: stripes and stripes and stripes

J Press ocbd
Brooks Bros tie
Brooks Bros trousers
Socks show the influence of "OCBD". 
Salvatore Ferragamo loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> It's funny that BB no longer carries many (any?) flannel suits, but J.Crew does. To be sure, they'll be in the skinny style, but J.Crew - in particular, in the last three seasons - has had some gorgeous, vintage-inspired fabrics: Flannel POWs, heavy wool herringbones and window panes. Probably because they are skinny cut suits, we don't talk about them much here, but the materials themselves have been wonderful and very throwback in weight, texture and style. They've also done some interesting summer materials - poplins, seersucker, chino, chambray, pin cord and others - some are retro, some are trying-too-hard, but overall, a good vintage vibe.


The J Crew store in metro Detroit is rather small. Last year, I wandered into their store in Chicago and was surprised to see how much more they really have.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> I wore this outfit two-and-a-half months ago and liked it, so I wore it again today:
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press triple patch pocket Matka Silk sport jacket w/ MoP buttons
> J. Press Uni Stripe flap pocket OCBD
> Bird Dog Bay Lacrosse tie
> LE Suede belt
> J. Press tapered poplin trousers
> no name socks
> Allen Edmonds nubuck tassel loafers


I want the tassel loafers AND the rug!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> The J Crew store in metro Detroit is rather small. Last year, I wandered into their store in Chicago and was surprised to see how much more they really have.


I forget sometimes how "spoiled" we are in NYC as most brands put all their merchandise into their NYC stores. J.Crew not only has several stores in Manhattan, but they have several specialty stores. The have what they call the Liquor Store which is a much more elaborately decorated all-mens store that carries most of its upscale and partners (brands, like Alden, that make items for J.Crew) items. It is a really neat store to wander threw. There is also a men's store near me that is less elaborate, but still carries a lot of the upscale / partner items.

While I love to shop on line and don't love going into stores (occasionally I do, but overall, I prefer to shop on-line), there is still something to holding the clothes in your hand, feeling the material and seeing how it really looks. Most of the time, this works in the stores favor, but occasionally, I've been turned off by something in person that looked good in the catalogue.

For J.Crew though, the fabrics of the suits really feel great in person and that is where you can appreciate the weight, the texture and some of the subtle nuances in the patterns. That said, the suits are all super skinny (which works okay for me, but I'd prefer a more classic structure) and the construction is good for the value (normally less than $500 at the inevitable 25% sale), but not good enough to be a ten+ year suit. The fabrics scream timeless, but unfortunately, the skinny cut and only okay construction don't live up to the fabric. But again, for the money, I think they are great value.

Last thing, two weeks ago, I met a friend for a half-business / half friendship lunch down in Tribeca and walking back from lunch, I see a "J.Crew Ludlow" store - I never knew the existed - that I was dying to go into, but it would have been unprofessional, so I didn't. But I looked it up on-line and it is a store devoted just to J.Crew's ludlow line. I am going to try to get back there as I'm sure they'll have items I won't see elsewhere. That is the craziness of the NYC market - out of nowhere, a store that you didn't know existed - of a famous brand - is doing something different.


----------



## Billax

Nobleprofessor said:


> great shoes! The collar is much longer than any BD shirts I have. I like it longer like yours. I don't know if I have ever seen them like that. Is that a J.Press characteristic?


I believe it's mostly optical illusion NobleProf. The collar points on my Flap Pocket Uni Stripe are 3 1/4" and the collar points on a BB OCBD are 3" long. Neither matches Mercer's collar point length of 3 7/16 inches.

St. Columba, I really like that look! The stripe on your Press OCBD is narrower than a Uni stripe and wider than a Banker's stripe. What name does Press give to that particular shirt stripe? Also, the shirt looks great with that A & S tie!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> St. Columba, I really like that look! The stripe on your Press OCBD is narrower than a Uni stripe and wider than a Banker's stripe. What name does Press give to that particular shirt stripe? Also, the shirt looks great with that A & S tie!


Bengal stripe?


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> I wore this outfit two-and-a-half months ago and liked it, so I wore it again today:


This looks great. Though I aim for more contrast between top and bottom, I appreciate the soft and comfortable look you're achieving.

Today is mid-50s and lots of rain, so I put on the GTs, LE khakis, Polo shirt. Not seen is the jacket I'll most likely wear today: Milwaukee M12 heated jacket (decidely un-trad, but windproof, waterproof and 3 heat settings: Sydney tends to be colder inside than out).


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> I believe it's mostly optical illusion NobleProf. The collar points on my Flap Pocket Uni Stripe are 3 1/4" and the collar points on a BB OCBD are 3" long. Neither matches Mercer's collar point length of 3 7/16 inches.
> 
> St. Columba, I really like that look! The stripe on your Press OCBD is narrower than a Uni stripe and wider than a Banker's stripe. What name does Press give to that particular shirt stripe? Also, the shirt looks great with that A & S tie!


Thank you, Billax. As OCBD wrote, I am sure that it is the "Bengal Stripe". A quick check on the J Press website reminded me how poor their picture of the shirt is.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> I forget sometimes how "spoiled" we are in NYC as most brands put all their merchandise into their NYC stores. J.Crew not only has several stores in Manhattan, but they have several specialty stores. The have what they call the Liquor Store which is a much more elaborately decorated all-mens store that carries most of its upscale and partners (brands, like Alden, that make items for J.Crew) items. It is a really neat store to wander threw. There is also a men's store near me that is less elaborate, but still carries a lot of the upscale / partner items.
> 
> While I love to shop on line and don't love going into stores (occasionally I do, but overall, I prefer to shop on-line), there is still something to holding the clothes in your hand, feeling the material and seeing how it really looks. Most of the time, this works in the stores favor, but occasionally, I've been turned off by something in person that looked good in the catalogue.
> 
> For J.Crew though, the fabrics of the suits really feel great in person and that is where you can appreciate the weight, the texture and some of the subtle nuances in the patterns. That said, the suits are all super skinny (which works okay for me, but I'd prefer a more classic structure) and the construction is good for the value (normally less than $500 at the inevitable 25% sale), but not good enough to be a ten+ year suit. The fabrics scream timeless, but unfortunately, the skinny cut and only okay construction don't live up to the fabric. But again, for the money, I think they are great value.
> 
> Last thing, two weeks ago, I met a friend for a half-business / half friendship lunch down in Tribeca and walking back from lunch, I see a "J.Crew Ludlow" store - I never knew the existed - that I was dying to go into, but it would have been unprofessional, so I didn't. But I looked it up on-line and it is a store devoted just to J.Crew's ludlow line. I am going to try to get back there as I'm sure they'll have items I won't see elsewhere. That is the craziness of the NYC market - out of nowhere, a store that you didn't know existed - of a famous brand - is doing something different.


It is just as well that I do not live in NYC or Buffalo or any place where there is a well-stocked J Press store. It is fun, however, to window shop.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Rewore the doghouse tie since I liked it so much, pink blazer stripe shirt, navy blazer. Old London Fog trench.


Bunce Bros tweed, Arrow Bow


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> I believe it's mostly optical illusion NobleProf. The collar points on my Flap Pocket Uni Stripe are 3 1/4" and the collar points on a BB OCBD are 3" long. Neither matches Mercer's collar point length of 3 7/16 inches.
> 
> St. Columba, I really like that look! The stripe on your Press OCBD is narrower than a Uni stripe and wider than a Banker's stripe. What name does Press give to that particular shirt stripe? Also, the shirt looks great with that A & S tie!


You are probably right, but I noticed the collar is fairly long on Stcolumba's shirt also and it's a J. Press OCBD also.


----------



## gamma68

^ Love everything in the photos above, Popinjay. especially the bow tie. May I ask what shirt you've paired with it? Is it a blue university stripe? It's hard to tell on my phone.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> ^ Love everything in the photos above, Popinjay. especially the bow tie. May I ask what shirt you've paired with it? Is it a blue university stripe? It's hard to tell on my phone.


Yessir, it is a blue university stripe. I've been on the lookout for more bows in a similar pattern/color scheme. It seems most bows are bright and preppy and not as many traditional, understated looking bows


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Yessir, it is a blue university stripe. I've been on the lookout for more bows in a similar pattern/color scheme. It seems most bows are bright and preppy and not as many traditional, understated looking bows


I agree that it's more difficult to find those
nice understated bows. Keep checking the thrifts, eBay and here, of course.

Is your shirt a BB?


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Is your shirt a BB?


It's a Land's End oxford I got for Christmas last year.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> It's a Land's End oxford I got for Christmas last year.


Wait, you got that collar roll out of a LE shirt? What is the length of the points?


----------



## adoucett

Lands End used to make quite the respectable OCBD before the collars started shrinking.


----------



## orange fury

My AC in my apt went out last night, so after sweating all night, I couldn't stand the thought of anything heavier than madras today:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4ABB-9780-766B6A794EC0_zpsgsntxj4z.jpg.html

LE madras
RL chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Timex Weekender


----------



## sskim3

final weeks of summer... so sad...










samuelsohn blazer
banana republic linen shirt
no name brand tie 
j press seersucker pants 
AE la salle in chili


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Re: J. Press collar length.

Although I've never measured, I've always suspected that the buttons are set closer together on a J. Press shirt than on a Brooks, so the collar is relatively longer and narrower when buttoned.


----------



## racebannon

Brooks charcoal 3 roll to 2 suit
LE blue OCBD 
blue and gold tie from Daniel's 
Allen-Edmonds Park Ave


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Re: J. Press collar length.
> 
> Although I've never measured, I've always suspected that the buttons are set closer together on a J. Press shirt than on a Brooks, so the collar is relatively longer and narrower when buttoned.


This might be why I cannot get their OCBD to roll right for me. There pinpoints are a different story. They roll fantastically for me.


----------



## Flairball

Here is today's humble offering. Now that I'm back from vacation its off to buy some produce, and groceries. Gotta get back to normal.










Don't worry, I'll be wearing shoes, the sliders will stay home.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> I agree that it's more difficult to find those
> nice understated bows. Keep checking the thrifts, eBay and here, of course.


I have never found a bow tie of any sort at my thrifts. Which is strange because on almost every visit I find 1-2 talbotts or brooks or something equally traditional in a long tie, but they never, ever have bows. A real shame. My thrifts very rarely have pocket squares as well (and yes I check in the ladies scarves bin every now and again; nothing). So my bow collection is still much smaller than I would hope.


----------



## JakeGittes

Great bow tie, Popinjay. I agree many modern bows are on the "gaudy" side; I do prefer more understated patterns and finishes too. In my case, it does not help that what has come to be regarded as the standard width, 2.5'', is too wide for my tastes, and you can not always have them custom made. Which is because I have a lot more vintage bows than I have modern.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> I have never found a bow tie of any sort at my thrifts. Which is strange because on almost every visit I find 1-2 talbotts or brooks or something equally traditional in a long tie, but they never, ever have bows. A real shame. My thrifts very rarely have pocket squares as well (and yes I check in the ladies scarves bin every now and again; nothing). So my bow collection is still much smaller than I would hope.


I would definitely look at eBay, I've never been able to find bows in anywhere near acceptable quality at thrifts near me, but I've doubled my bow tie collection over the past month or so with repp stripes and pindots from eBay.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I've found a few I like on ebay, but I'm spoiled by never paying more than $1-$3 for long ties at the thrifts.


----------



## P Hudson

Southwick heavy tweed sack, LE bd, Polo worsted navy trousers, Cole Haan Air Sole monks:


----------



## P Hudson

Good day for a trad raincoat: Polo unlined.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> View attachment 12362
> 
> 
> Southwick heavy tweed sack, LE bd, Polo worsted navy trousers, Cole Haan Air Sole monks:


Outstanding shoulders on that Southwick sack!


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, that tweed sack is outstanding (the shoulders, as noted by Billax, are sack perfection) and those monks kick an already outstanding outfit up to a higher level. 

Also, I love the raincoat and have been looking for that exact coat for several years but can't find one that (1) is long enough as they are all cut too short today and (2) has a natural cotton feel to the fabric, today they all seem to have some coating or something woven into them that make them look stiff. To my eye, that raincoat should wrinkle a bit - it is part of its Trad aesthetic.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Fantastic Shoes! What are they?


----------



## adoucett

Ogretorix, I have never seen a man look bad wearing a #4 Repp and you are no exception!


----------



## sskim3

Nobleprofessor said:


> Fantastic Shoes! What are they?


I believe these are Org's Alden LHS where the shell naturally turned into a two tone shoe. Very unique and pretty awesome. They are quite stunning! Great look!

Fun Tuesday to enjoy a nice summer day in NYC -


----------



## orange fury

Apparently, similar to last week's "seersucker week", this is quickly turning into "madras week". Nothing exciting:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-408F-994E-83B40DA16E22_zpsmnufkeg5.jpg.html

LE madras
RL chinos
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## Odradek

Mustard jacket courtesy of TweedyDon.
Liberty tie from ebay.


----------



## Billax




----------



## P Hudson

Billax, you're looking as refined as ever. Those Rancourts catch my eye every time I see them.



Fading Fast said:


> P.Hudson, that tweed sack is outstanding (the shoulders, as noted by Billax, are sack perfection) and those monks kick an already outstanding outfit up to a higher level.
> 
> Also, I love the raincoat and have been looking for that exact coat for several years but can't find one that (1) is long enough as they are all cut too short today and (2) has a natural cotton feel to the fabric, today they all seem to have some coating or something woven into them that make them look stiff. To my eye, that raincoat should wrinkle a bit - it is part of its Trad aesthetic.


I like the simplicity of the raincoat. As you say, the natural cotton fabric defines it, even if it doesn't repel a lot of water. Around here people think I'm wearing a labcoat, though my internationally travelled jazz playing (Australian) friend once said it is the essence of an American raincoat, so at least one person here gets it.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Work...


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, if I lived anywhere near Ohio, I'd have to take a trip to your place of work - it looks fantastic. And great sock as part of a very classic outfit.


----------



## P Hudson

Baracuta G9, LE Canvas shirt, LE khakis, AE Wilberts:


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> Billax, you're looking as refined as ever. Those Rancourts catch my eye every time I see them.
> 
> I like the simplicity of the raincoat. As you say, the natural cotton fabric defines it, even if it doesn't repel a lot of water. Around here people think I'm wearing a labcoat, though my internationally travelled jazz playing (Australian) friend once said it is the essence of an American raincoat, so at least one person here gets it.


Jazz and Trad clothing have a tightly woven history from the '50s and '60s.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


>


A perfect ensemble made all the more perfect with a Maize 'n Blue tie!


----------



## orange fury

Inaugural run of one of my Beau Ties Ltd acquisitions. I think these are my new favorite bow ties:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-44DF-A07D-6FB311BCF0B4_zpsc4mh9bde.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4CA7-B8FA-02D84AA2C406_zpskladliob.jpg.html

Beau Ties Ltd bow
Stafford OCBD/jacket
RL chinos
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Very nice Org. Great use of navy trousers.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nice to see you in a striped tie! I like the color combinations, too.

P.Hudson - Classic look with the Baracuta.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


>


You are looking fine enough to be featured on the cover(s) of any menswear magazines, my friend. As always seems to be the case, you nailed it! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson, stcolumba, OCBD and Eagle 2250: Thanks for the nice comments!

stcolumba, it is always a pleasure to wear the colors of one of the world's great Universities! Next month, I'll be sitting in the President's Box at the stadium of another Big Ten school, watching my Grandnephew play Left Tackle. I've never been to the Big House, but my youngest boy played Lacrosse against Michigan in the Big House this past Spring. Attendance? 2,111! Although almost all the seats were empty, he counts it as a special memory that he played there.


----------



## gamma68

Enjoying a late-summer morning on the patio.

Shirt: Ralph Lauren Polo
Shorts: Ralph Lauren Polo (Preston)
Surcingle belt: Leather Man
Shoes: Sperry Topsiders


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> P Hudson, stcolumba, OCBD and Eagle 2250: Thanks for the nice comments!
> 
> stcolumba, it is always a pleasure to wear the colors of one of the world's great Universities! Next month, I'll be sitting in the President's Box at the stadium of another Big Ten school, watching my Grandnephew play Left Tackle. I've never been to the Big House, but my youngest boy played Lacrosse against Michigan in the Big House this past Spring. Attendance? 2,111! Although almost all the seats were empty, he counts it as a special memory that he played there.




This year, there are seats to be had in the Big House. Things have changed...
Lacrosse in Michigan Stadium? It must have been a blast!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Billax said:


>


Great look, Bill. Love the pocket square in combination with the rest.
I just had my tailor narrow an identical Talbott from an ugly 4.1" to a wearable 3.25", I'd kind of forgotten about until now, maybe I'll break it out tomorrow!


----------



## ThePopinjay

P Hudson said:


> View attachment 12363
> 
> 
> Southwick heavy tweed sack, LE bd, Polo worsted navy trousers, Cole Haan Air Sole monks:


P Hudson, I have been greatly enjoying your looks lately. This tweed in particular is beautiful and is such a nice, relaxed look. Love the monkstraps too!


----------



## P Hudson

Another rainy day.

LE sweater jacket (jury is still out on this one), BB shirt, cranberry cords, tan AE Stockbridge, Barbour Gamefair with snap on hood:


----------



## Billax

Interesting triple patch pocket sweater jacket, P Hud. What's the composition of the cloth? It looks like there's a fair amount of wool.


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson said:


> Another rainy day.
> 
> LE sweater jacket (jury is still out on this one), BB shirt, cranberry cords, tan AE Stockbridge, Barbour Gamefair with snap on hood:
> 
> View attachment 12379
> View attachment 12380


My initial comment was going to be that I wasn't a fan of the sweater jacket, but to be honest, it's really kind of grown on me. It reminds me of a heavy cardigan with a lapel, and I think the patch pockets really add something to it. Plus, it fits you really well


----------



## Reuben

Billax said:


> Interesting triple patch pocket sweater jacket, P Hud. What's the composition of the cloth? It looks like there's a fair amount of wool.


If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's actually a cotton terrycloth, like a sweatshirt.


----------



## P Hudson

Reuben said:


> If it's the one I'm thinking of, it's actually a cotton terrycloth, like a sweatshirt.


That's correct. It is an odd thing that I bought on clearance. If I were in the US I'd probably take it back. I don't mind the cut too much, but the colour doesn't suit me all that well. I'm on sabbatical till January, sitting at a desk or in the library all day, so soft knits work well for me. I've recently ordered a few sweaters from Wool Overs and hope to get a lot of use out of them in the next couple months.


----------



## JakeGittes

PHudson, I like that sweater. It's kind of like a cardigan with a +!  .


----------



## Fading Fast

Having stared at the sweater several times now, I'm still not sure what I think. Sometimes I see it as a neat tweak on a classic shawl cardigan, other times, as a sweater trying too hard to be a jacket. At its best, it is Trad updated; not at its best, it reminds me of the jackets stock boys used to wear. All that said, it looks like it could be comfy, which is still a key feature of any sweater.


----------



## Reuben

Honestly, I'd love one for lounging around while reading or watching a game but I'm not sure I'd wear it out in public. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## P Hudson

Reuben said:


> Honestly, I'd love one for lounging around while reading or watching a game but I'm not sure I'd wear it out in public.


Exactly. I wore it knowing I'd be confined to the desk all day, looking only for comfort. It's perfect for that sort of thing, but not something I'd wear in public.


----------



## orange fury

Woke up late this morning and grabbed the first thing I saw:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4C7D-884D-F02268DD8EE3_zpsj95y9rcc.jpg.html


----------



## sskim3

ThePopinjay said:


> Great look, Bill. Love the pocket square in combination with the rest.
> I just had my tailor narrow an identical Talbott from an ugly 4.1" to a wearable 3.25", I'd kind of forgotten about until now, maybe I'll break it out tomorrow!


Interesting! How much did that cost you to do?


----------



## Duvel

Looks great. And your tactic of grabbing the first thing is very true to the preppy aesthetic of "it was just hanging in my closet."



orange fury said:


> Woke up late this morning and grabbed the first thing I saw:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4C7D-884D-F02268DD8EE3_zpsj95y9rcc.jpg.html


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Woke up late this morning and grabbed the first thing I saw:


HA! Deep inside you knew it would be a madras kindof day! So subconsciously, you knew exactly what you were gonna throw on! Love it!


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> HA! Deep inside you knew it would be a madras kindof day! So subconsciously, you knew exactly what you were gonna throw on! Love it!


Lol that, or madras is the most prominent color in my closet (and yes, I'm considering madras to be it's own color lol).


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Interesting! How much did that cost you to do?


Im needing the same thing done to a Talbott tie (4"-3.25"), my tailor quoted me $20-$25 if I remember correctly.


----------



## ThePopinjay

orange fury said:


> Im needing the same thing done to a Talbott tie (4"-3.25"), my tailor quoted me $20-$25 if I remember correctly.


Well I had 9 done and it cost me 27 dollars, but that's really just because I work there. I think otherwise we would charge more, though I'm really not sure how much. Of course prices in the middle of nowhere Ohio are a lot cheaper than most other places.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Im needing the same thing done to a Talbott tie (4"-3.25"), my tailor quoted me $20-$25 if I remember correctly.


Man - at that price point, cant I just get one on feebay or on the exchange for cheaper? I must have to really really like a tie to do that.


----------



## ThePopinjay

From the last two days. A good example I thought of a casual crease in the khakis, not too polished, but not too rumpled.
Also featured; my newly narrowed Talbott bar stripe. There's a navy poplin floating around somewhere I'll put on before I go out.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Man - at that price point, cant I just get one on feebay or on the exchange for cheaper? I must have to really really like a tie to do that.


Exactly why I haven't done it yet. I'm going to shop it around though, my tailor does a great job with clothes, but I wasn't overly impressed with some ties I had reinforced there. Strange, I know.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


>


I love my patchwork madras jacket, but MAN am I envious of this one lol


----------



## stcolumba

Before: a lot of Brooks Brothers--shirt, tie, braces-- with a favorite fountain pen (Thought that a prop would be nice.)
Duties finished: the much needed mid day cuppa (Earl Grey)


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> From the last two days. A good example I thought of a casual crease in the khakis, not too polished, but not too rumpled.
> Also featured; my newly narrowed Talbott bar stripe. There's a navy poplin floating around somewhere I'll put on before I go out.


Outstanding!!!!


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Exactly why I haven't done it yet. I'm going to shop it around though, my tailor does a great job with clothes, but I wasn't overly impressed with some ties I had reinforced there. Strange, I know.


I bet this could be a separate thread, but I have found one needs two or three tailors as they all have different skills / things they are good at.

I have one inexpensive one (for crazy expensive NYC) that does the simple things like taking an inch off the hem of the trousers of a pair of J.Crew chinos. I have another one that can do a little more advanced stuff - like take in the waist and seat intelligently, but still not a highly skilled tailor, but charges a bit more than the first guy.

Then I have a third who can do almost everything - reconstruction on a suit jacket, reduce the entire width of a trouser leg and make it look perfect, etc. - but she is really expensive.

I have heard tales of really good tailors who don't charge a lot 'cause it's their passion or they are just old school - but I think that might be an urban myth.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Everyone is looking great, loving the thread lately, and a big shout out to Dr.L for the tie. That man knows presentation!!!


----------



## P Hudson

stcolumba said:


> -- with a favorite fountain pen (Thought that a prop would be nice.)


Superb.



> Loving the thread lately.


Agreed.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> Exactly why I haven't done it yet. I'm going to shop it around though, my tailor does a great job with clothes, but I wasn't overly impressed with some ties I had reinforced there. Strange, I know.


I am in the same boat OF. I have a few ties that I have set aside to be narrowed. Maybe 5 or 6, but they are all highly desirable. I Haven't pulled the trigger yet, but I will probably got to Tie Crafters due to their reputation. Price is $24.50.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I am in the same boat OF. I have a few ties that I have set aside to be narrowed. Maybe 5 or 6, but they are all highly desirable. I Haven't pulled the trigger yet, but I will probably got to Tie Crafters due to their reputation. Price is $24.50.


I talked to my tailor today and he charges $27 to narrow and $12 to shorten, so I'm going to hold off for a bit on the Talbott that I need narrowed, but next week I'm going to take in the Brooks I need shortened


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack, Polo ocbd, Orvis trousers, AE Winter Parks:


----------



## Cowtown

oxford cloth button down said:


> I am in the same boat OF. I have a few ties that I have set aside to be narrowed. Maybe 5 or 6, but they are all highly desirable. I Haven't pulled the trigger yet, but I will probably got to Tie Crafters due to their reputation. Price is $24.50.


i highly recommend Tie Crafters. Similar to OF I used my local tailor to shorten a tie and was not pleased. Tie Crafters work was much better. I believe they offer a volume discount if you send multiple ties.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> Before: a lot of Brooks Brothers--shirt, tie, braces-- with a favorite fountain pen (Thought that a prop would be nice.)
> Duties finished: the much needed mid day cuppa (Earl Grey)


tell us us about the fountain pen. Is it a waterman? I can't tell. The clip on it is huge. Is it handmade. Now I'm going to have to hold my pen(s) for my next picture.


----------



## stcolumba

Nobleprofessor said:


> tell us us about the fountain pen. Is it a waterman? I can't tell. The clip on it is huge. Is it handmade. Now I'm going to have to hold my pen(s) for my next picture.


It is a Visconti "Van Gogh" pen.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> BB sack, Polo ocbd, Orvis trousers, AE Winter Parks:
> 
> View attachment 12386


Classic!


----------



## Fiddlermatt

stcolumba said:


> It is a Visconti "Van Gogh" pen.


Very nice. Stcolumba is my kind of fellow! Fine pens and fine clothes. Might one ask what it is inked with?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> It is a Visconti "Van Gogh" pen.


It must be the Bedroom in Arles. Looks like a fantastic pen. I have a waterman that I like, I don't know which one it is but it's the big heavy one (exception?)a Mont Blanc that gives me fits, a Parker 51, several vintage Schaefers, a few no name pens, and several others in various states of repair (or disrepair).


----------



## stcolumba

Nobleprofessor said:


> It must be the Bedroom in Arles. Looks like a fantastic pen. I have a waterman that I like, I don't know which one it is but it's the big heavy one (exception?)a Mont Blanc that gives me fits, a Parker 51, several vintage Schaefers, a few no name pens, and several others in various states of repair (or disrepair).


It is the "Bedroom in Arles".

In response to Fiddlermatt, the pen can use a cartridge or the basic converter. I'm lazy and use the cartridge.

Compared to other pens that I have, this Visconti nib writes easily--smooth as butter. I find that my penmanship is so much better when I use a fountain pen. I find that the size, for me, is comfortable to hold.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> It is the "Bedroom in Arles".
> 
> In response to Fiddlermatt, the pen can use a cartridge or the basic converter. I'm lazy and use the cartridge.
> 
> Compared to other pens that I have, this Visconti nib writes easily--smooth as butter. I find that my penmanship is so much better when I use a fountain pen. I find that the size, for me, is comfortable to hold.


i know what you mean. When I use my fountain pen, I take the time to write well. The smoothest of my pens is a cheapo Chinese pen I got on ebay. But, the feel of the waterman in my hand in the best. Except, I have to leave the cap off its so dang heavy. I guess I better stop I don't want to hijack the thread talking about pens.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> I bet this could be a separate thread, but I have found one needs two or three tailors as they all have different skills / things they are good at.
> 
> I have one inexpensive one (for crazy expensive NYC) that does the simple things like taking an inch off the hem of the trousers of a pair of J.Crew chinos. I have another one that can do a little more advanced stuff - like take in the waist and seat intelligently, but still not a highly skilled tailor, but charges a bit more than the first guy.
> 
> Then I have a third who can do almost everything - reconstruction on a suit jacket, reduce the entire width of a trouser leg and make it look perfect, etc. - but she is really expensive.
> 
> I have heard tales of really good tailors who don't charge a lot 'cause it's their passion or they are just old school - but I think that might be an urban myth.


I have had the same experience with tailors and agree that it's a myth that there are some out there who charge little out of pure enjoyment of working on fine cloth.


----------



## orange fury

All this talk about pens has made me want to take my Parker Sonnet to work tomorrow, thanks guys lol


----------



## orange fury

I don't know why people have such an aversion to white pants, I like 'em:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4921-9422-C8E5D1E11E87_zpspsgrzrzk.jpg.html

straight RL today (completely unintentionally)-

linen shirt
patchwork madras
"tissue-weight" chinos
ribbon belt

Edit: our HR director just stopped me in the hall to comment on how much she liked my patch madras. Oh, the things you can get away with when wearing a buttondown on casual Friday (even if said buttondown is linen and exponentially more comfortable than a polo shirt). With the lack of weight in the clothes I'm wearing today, it feels like I'm wearing pajamas to work.


----------



## stcolumba

Plaidy Friday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Four quick hits:

stcolumba: fantastic not-perfect role to your OCBD

P Hudson: if BB ever gets serious about truly re-marketing it sack jacket, they should hirer you to model it as you clearly have perfect "sack" shoulders as my shoulders never look that good in my sack jackets 

gamma68: I'm glad you agree regarding the mythical tailor vow of poverty - although you said it better than I did

Orang Fury: That might be my favorite of your summer outfits in a summer in which you have been killing it. That patchwork madras avoids the cartoonish-ness that some patchworks get - it looks awesome in an awesome outfit. And having the head of HR on your side is always good.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> I don't know why people have such an aversion to white pants, I like 'em:
> 
> straight RL today (completely unintentionally)-
> 
> linen shirt
> patchwork madras
> "tissue-weight" chinos
> ribbon belt
> 
> Edit: our HR director just stopped me in the hall to comment on how much she liked my patch madras. Oh, the things you can get away with when wearing a buttondown on casual Friday (even if said buttondown is linen and exponentially more comfortable than a polo shirt). *With the lack of weight in the clothes I'm wearing today, it feels like I'm wearing pajamas to work.*


This is how I feel with linen and madras. It is quite awesome!


----------



## Duvel

OF, I'm in white pants myself today, specifically white jeans. It's the dreaded casual Friday here.


----------



## Billax

O'Connell's 3/2 sack of Robert Noble 55% Silk, 45% Linen cloth, woven in Scotland. BB Candy Stripe PPBD, Chipp2 Grenadine tie, LE Stone Twills, AE Tan Belt, AE Tan Westchester loafers, no name OTC socks.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Orange Fury: That might be my favorite of your summer outfits in a summer in which you have been killing it. That patchwork madras avoids the cartoonish-ness that some patchworks get - it looks awesome in an awesome outfit. And having the head of HR on your side is always good.


Thank you for the kind words! This jacket is quickly becoming my favorite piece of warm weather clothing that I own



Duvel said:


> OF, I'm in white pants myself today, specifically white jeans. It's the dreaded casual Friday here.


Ive embraced casual Friday as the day I can get away with stuff like this. In fairness, I could probably dress like this 5 days a week and get away with it, since everyone else just wears polos, but it's too recognizable of a garment for every day.

edit- Billax, that is an awesome sportcoat!


----------



## Duvel

Sounds like my place. About the only taboos M-Th are jeans and t-shirts. Almost everything else seems fair game.


----------



## P Hudson

Billax said:


> *O'Connell's 3/2 sack of Robert Noble 55% Silk, 45% Linen cloth, woven in Scotland. *


Love the jacket!


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> *O'Connell's 3/2 sack of Robert Noble 55% Silk, 45% Linen cloth, woven in Scotland. BB Candy Stripe PPBD, Chipp2 Grenadine tie, LE Stone Twills, AE Tan Belt, AE Tan Westchester loafers, no name OTC socks.*


Now I know how Salieri felt when he heard Mozart's music.
Billax wrote the book "The Art of Dressing".


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm almost embarrassed to be posting this after Billax, but I take my boys out every few weeks or so, to get them used to looking nice (the older boy is autistic, and has no sense of how he appears to others, so I actually need him to learn some habits; the younger boy knows how cute he is, and has to be reminded not to flirt with every waitress). I kind of blew it. The lower resolution here is actually instructive: the glen plaid of the jacket fades to a yellowish tan, making the choice of pocket square uninspired if not wrong (something with lighter blue, maybe some fancy pictorial thing, would make the whole look less boring, and smaller polka dots look too "suity"). My perpetual worried look is the result of the eyestrain of a software engineering job. Anyway, we had fun:


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Gentlemen, for your kind words! They really should be aimed at my friend OCBD, who ran across this sport jacket while perusing the O"Connell"s website. He thought it would be PERFECT for me, so he sent me a PM to that effect. I agreed with him then and now! Thanks, OCBD!


----------



## Billax

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to be posting this after Billax, but I take my boys out every few weeks or so, to get them used to looking nice (the older boy is autistic, and has no sense of how he appears to others, so I actually need him to learn some habits; the younger boy knows how cute he is, and has to be reminded not to flirt with every waitress). I kind of blew it. The lower resolution here is actually instructive: the glen plaid of the jacket fades to a yellowish tan, making the choice of pocket square uninspired if not wrong (something with lighter blue, maybe some fancy pictorial thing, would make the whole look less boring, and smaller polka dots look too "suity"). My perpetual worried look is the result of the eyestrain of a software engineering job. Anyway, we had fun:


Good looking trio, SlideGuitarist! All three of you look good and the shoulders on your jacket look very natural. Nice pic!


----------



## HerrDavid

Well done, Dad! I think you all look great.


----------



## Billax

• J. Press 3/2 roll sack - Silk and Linen blend - Tan & Lt. Blue herringbone with Yellow horizontals and red and triple blue verticals. 
• J. Press red Poplins with Torino Kelly Green Surcingle belt
• Brooks Bros PPBD
• Sam Hober Pocket Square 
• Walkover White Bucks.


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to be posting this after Billax, but I take my boys out every few weeks or so, to get them used to looking nice (the older boy is autistic, and has no sense of how he appears to others, so I actually need him to learn some habits; the younger boy knows how cute he is, and has to be reminded not to flirt with every waitress). I kind of blew it. The lower resolution here is actually instructive: the glen plaid of the jacket fades to a yellowish tan, making the choice of pocket square uninspired if not wrong (something with lighter blue, maybe some fancy pictorial thing, would make the whole look less boring, and smaller polka dots look too "suity"). My perpetual worried look is the result of the eyestrain of a software engineering job. Anyway, we had fun:


Mighty nice! Your are a GOOD dad!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, great outfit (this and the prior one). Your clothes have a thoughtful disciple - they are well tailored, well pressed and excellently put together. Do you have a military background? I ask because you remind me of other former military men I've know who treat their clothes with the same respect for care, detail and neatness that you have. And the texture on your sport coat is outstanding.


----------



## Billax

Fading Fast said:


> Billax, great outfit (this and the prior one). Your clothes have a thoughtful disciple - they are well tailored, well pressed and excellently put together. Do you have a military background? I ask because you remind me of other former military men I've know who treat their clothes with the same respect for care, detail and neatness that you have. And the texture on your sport coat is outstanding.


Fading fast, no military background - just believe I can minimize my expenses by using my stuff for decades. Of course, it helps to stay the same size for decades!


----------



## Jovan

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm almost embarrassed to be posting this after Billax, but I take my boys out every few weeks or so, to get them used to looking nice (the older boy is autistic, and has no sense of how he appears to others, so I actually need him to learn some habits; the younger boy knows how cute he is, and has to be reminded not to flirt with every waitress). I kind of blew it. The lower resolution here is actually instructive: the glen plaid of the jacket fades to a yellowish tan, making the choice of pocket square uninspired if not wrong (something with lighter blue, maybe some fancy pictorial thing, would make the whole look less boring, and smaller polka dots look too "suity"). My perpetual worried look is the result of the eyestrain of a software engineering job. Anyway, we had fun:


This is a great family photo to hold on to.

I'm impressed that your son's tie 1. isn't prefab and 2. is actually a pattern of colours I'd wear! Your pocket square is fine, it's playful and picks up aspects of the sport coat and tie. I would just make the puff a little less explode-y.


----------



## shadow wilson

Love the shoes.I just bought Randolphs.....your Westchesters are mighty attractive.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


>


That is a great example of the sack silhouette that I want. The mid section to skirt is what I want a sack to fit like. I am also glad that you are enjoying that O'Connell's sport coat. It does suit you well.

Slide guitarist - My father was a sartorial bastard. Joking, but seriously teaching them the curriculum will serve them well and there will be a day that they appreciate it.


----------



## ytc

very nice Billax


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Fading fast, no military background - just believe I can minimize my expenses by using my stuff for decades. Of course, it helps to stay the same size for decades!


The same size is key - I can still fit into pants, shirts and jackets that I own from twenty-plus years ago. It makes you feel better about spending a lot of money on an item if you at least have a shot of wearing it for years and years.

And I love the patina that many items get from age. I have an wool overcoat that is turning twenty this year and its small areas of fray and general looseness of shape make it, IMHO, the perfect overcoat to throw on with jeans to grab coffee on a cold morning. The coat, despite its wear, still speaks of quality (it is a Burberry overcoat when they were still the real Burberry) - it now has a shabby elegance.


----------



## Yuca

Yesterday, enjoying what's left of the summer:





Troy Shirtmakers Guild pinpoint BD (courtesy Cardinal5 via this forum), Orvis surcingle, O'Connell's khakis and Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings.


----------



## Topsider

Yuca said:


> Yesterday, enjoying what's left of the summer:
> 
> Troy Shirtmakers Guild pinpoint BD (courtesy Cardinal5 via this forum), Orvis surcingle, O'Connell's khakis and Florsheim Royal Imperial longwings.


I probably could've guessed which one was you even without the description. 

I believe this is your first WAYWT post. Welcome.


----------



## ThePopinjay

First day back to school, which means a return to the frequent bathroom pics. I'll find someplace eventually.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> Now I know how Salieri felt when he heard Mozart's music.
> Billax wrote the book "The Art of Dressing".


Just don't try to kill Billax by getting him to work on his final masterpiece!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon quiet, at last! Time for tea and the the NY Times.

J Crew polo
JCP shorts
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## gamma68

Had a family gathering to celebrate my grandmother's 90th birthday:





Uniqlo premium French linen jacket
Baird McNutt striped linen shirt for JCrew
Linen pocket square
BB white garment-dyed chinos
Bass "Pasadena" white bucks


----------



## Balfour

Good to see Billax posting again. Like dressing well, a Billax post is definitely an example of quality outweighing quantity.

Sorry not to see The Rambler active.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson, Nobleprofessor, ytc, OCBD, SlideGuitarist, stcolumba, and Balfour:

I am grateful for – and flattered by – your comments! To have my peers think I am doing it right is quite satisfying to me.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Had a family gathering to celebrate my grandmother's 90th birthday:
> 
> Uniqlo premium French linen jacket
> Baird McNutt striped linen shirt for JCrew
> Linen pocket square
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Bass "Pasadena" white bucks


No wonder that you are Grandma's "favorite"!!! 

Really liking this shirt!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Going bowling with fam, Hence the socks. Fun fact about these shorts. They used to be pants until I shortened them.

Gamma - You look great. The shirt and jacket work very well together despite them both being linen.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morn: bow tie and hymn books.
Stuff you all have seen before.

I bet that OCBD is a good bowler. I, on the other hand, am known as Mister Gutter Ball.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

> Slide guitarist - My father was a sartorial bastard. Joking, but seriously teaching them the curriculum will serve them well and there will be a day that they appreciate it.


Yeah, my wife is already saying that (the bastard part, not the appreciation part). Hey, guess what: the older boy asked for a pink OCBD! Awesome!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


A dignified, formal look stcolumba. Great fit as well!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morn: bow tie and hymn books.
> Stuff you all have seen before.
> 
> I bet that OCBD is a good bowler. I, on the other hand, am known as Mister Gutter Ball.


Beautiful suit! Your profile says you are a musician. So, with the hymnals, does that mean you are a church musician? High church music? I'm thinking very large Episcopalian or Presbyterian? An Organist? Perhaps? With those hands I'm sure you can reach an octave and a half!


----------



## stcolumba

Nobleprofessor said:


> Beautiful suit! Your profile says you are a musician. So, with the hymnals, does that mean you are a church musician? High church music? I'm thinking very large Episcopalian or Presbyterian? An Organist? Perhaps? With those hands I'm sure you can reach an octave and a half!


Yes, I am a church organist. Sadly, my hands are incredibly small. An octave is a stretch for me! (Perhaps, this is why I am such a terrible bowler. #lookingforexcuses)

Thank you, Billax, for your kind words.


----------



## Topsider

If bathroom snaps are good enough for Popinjay, they're good enough for me. 


Recently-gifted Nautica (!!!) gingham shirt, PRL Philip khakis.


----------



## halbydurzell

Off to an afternoon wedding in my thrifted BB wash and wear. Glad to be able to get some use out of it this year.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

halbydurzell said:


> Off to an afternoon wedding in my thrifted BB wash and wear. Glad to be able to get some use out of it this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The jacket looks a bit short by traditional standards, but I'm really liking the look overall.


----------



## FLMike

Topsider, I'm digging the fish hook buckle. Is that from VV?


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> Topsider, I'm digging the fish hook buckle. Is that from VV?


Not VV. Here:


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> Not VV. Here:


Do want...:eek2:


----------



## Duvel

I like the fish hook belt, in theory, and as worn by Topsider, but if I wore one, I would feel like I were venturing into Evan R. Lawson territory. I like falling more to the Steve McqQueen side of the spectrum.


----------



## orange fury

6 month performance review today, so a tad more conservative today than I have been recently:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4D4D-8AAC-40FF76975F52_zpsmusj8da4.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBd
RL chinos
Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie
Lacoste surcingle

Unseen:
Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic
Cole Haan Ascot II's

as an aside, thoughts/prayers/good vibes/etc appreciated from 2-230 today


----------



## eagle2250

Topsider said:


> If bathroom snaps are good enough for Popinjay, they're good enough for me.
> 
> Recently-gifted Nautica (!!!) gingham shirt, PRL Philip khakis.


Nice rig...the belt (buckle) is superb! :thumbs-up:
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Duvel

"Well, Mr. Fury, you're doing well, in most respects. However, there is the little matter of your madras shirts..."



orange fury said:


> 6 month performance review today, so a tad more conservative today than I have been recently:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4D4D-8AAC-40FF76975F52_zpsmusj8da4.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford jacket/OCBd
> RL chinos
> Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie
> Lacoste surcingle
> 
> Unseen:
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic
> Cole Haan Ascot II's
> 
> as an aside, thoughts/prayers/good vibes/etc appreciated from 2-230 today


----------



## Dmontez

orange fury said:


> as an aside, thoughts/prayers/good vibes/etc appreciated from 2-230 today


I foresee a raise in wages in your not so distant future!


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> "Well, Mr. Fury, you're doing well, in most respects. However, there is the little matter of your madras shirts..."


Hey, HR likes my jacket! Lol



Dmontez said:


> I foresee a raise in wages in your not so distant future!


THAT would be nice. Coincidentally, I did just find out I won $50 in our office pool from the Texans game this weekend, not too shabby for a $4 bet :biggrin:


----------



## Billax




----------



## Duvel

Or maybe he could ask for a clothing allowance?



Dmontez said:


> I foresee a raise in wages in your not so distant future!


----------



## RT-Bone

-Uniqlo cotton jacket
-BB linen shirt (light blue, but the photo is blown out)
-LE knit
-JD chinos
-AE Kenwood squeakers
-Uniqlo socks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


>


Billax, I covet your blazer....but I'm certain you wear it better than I ever could!


----------



## Billax

gamma68 said:


> Billax, I covet your blazer....but I'm certain you wear it better than I ever could!


Thanks for the compliment , Gamma! One of the things I like about you is that you are a VERY careful observer of well-put-together looks. Because of that, I believe you'll fly by many others who are not as meticulous in their analysis as you. You are VERY good now... and gettin' even better every day!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> 6 month performance review today, so a tad more conservative today than I have been recently:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4D4D-8AAC-40FF76975F52_zpsmusj8da4.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford jacket/OCBd
> RL chinos
> Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie
> Lacoste surcingle
> 
> Unseen:
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic
> Cole Haan Ascot II's
> 
> as an aside, thoughts/prayers/good vibes/etc appreciated from 2-230 today


You look very nice today, OF. However, if it were me getting a performance review, I would have opted for a pair of wool trousers with a proper leather dress belt, and probably not worn bits. That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> 6 month performance review today, so a tad more conservative today than I have been recently:


Your AAAC 6 month review would be to keep up the outstanding work, you're an example to others (especially, that slacker Fading Fast).

Kidding aside, I wouldn't be surprised if your manager mentioned your attire in a good way as your clothes have to clearly stand out and a good manager will also look for opportunities to take some of the tension out of the review meeting.

Good luck sir - if your work is as good as your attire, I'm sure you'll get a stellar review.


----------



## Duvel

This is excellent, Billax. I, too, aspire to your ease of putting together a great look. Can you provide the makers? I'm guessing the jacket is J. Press? Thanks.



Billax said:


>


----------



## Billax

Duvel said:


> This is excellent, Billax. I, too, aspire to your ease of putting together a great look. Can you provide the makers? I'm guessing the jacket is J. Press? Thanks.


 Sure, Duvel!

J. Press Pressidential 3/2 roll Blazer
J. Press Poplin trousers
BB Pinpoint Buttondown
Tie Bar tie
Royal Silk PS
BB Striped Socks
Tan Weejuns loafers
not seen: Orvis Gold Coast Brass buckle belt (tan leather strap with yellow poplin insert)


----------



## Balfour

Billax said:


> Sure, Duvel!
> 
> J. Press Pressidential 3/2 roll Blazer
> J. Press Poplin trousers
> BB Pinpoint Buttondown
> Tie Bar tie
> Royal Silk PS
> BB Striped Socks
> Tan Weejuns loafers
> not seen: Orvis Gold Coast Brass buckle belt (tan leather strap with yellow poplin insert)


What I like about Trad is the lack of reliance on bespoke tailoring that you see in England. Shows it is unnecessary to achieve good results, unless you are particularly unusually shaped. (Didn't George Bush Sr. wear Press suits?)

If not too forward a question, do they have a made-to-measure programme, Billax, or do you have an outstanding alterations tailor?


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Billax. Everything's great, but that blazer is outstanding.


----------



## Billax

Balfour said:


> What I like about Trad is the lack of reliance on bespoke tailoring that you see in England. Shows it is unnecessary to achieve good results, unless you are particularly unusually shaped. (Didn't George Bush Sr. wear Press suits?)
> 
> If not too forward a question, do they have a made-to-measure programme, Billax, or do you have an outstanding alterations tailor?


Hello, Balfour. I am delighted to answer a question from a member as advanced as you! J. Press used to have a MTM program. I believe that recent downsizings by the Japanese owners of J. Press have eliminated that program. Nonetheless, your question suggests that a good alterations tailor might suffice. That has been my belief! I have never used MTM at J. Press. I am lucky to have good alterations tailors in both of my towns - San Francisco and Durham, NC! Mostly, I need waist suppression in the jackets, but I have often needed shoulder mass reduction. Lately, J. Press vendor choices have produced great shoulders most of the time. For me, and my body issues, shoulders have been the biggest issue. I need to say that J. Press' cloth is one of the two big reasons I shop at the New Haven store. For a very long time, Press has been fabulous on the cloth they choose for suits and sport jackets. They still are (in my opinion). If you want to become invisible in your 3/2 roll suit or sport jacket, Press is not the place for you!

I am a pretty standard size with a slightly slimmer waist than normal. Most of the time, it's just waist suppression alteration for me. Sometimes, however, the shoulders need to be dealt with. This is not the easiest alteration, but I am lucky to have found two alterations tailors - in two different cities - who can successfully deal with shoulder issues. I need to repeat: Press shoulders are returning to very good. I'm happy about that!
Sorry this answer was so windy. You asked a terrific question!

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

From the rumblings online, J. Press's (slightly intimidating) former head of MTM in NYC has a new venture:

https://www.ivy-style.com/committed-to-the-look-jay-walter-opens-new-custom-shop.html


----------



## Balfour

Billax, thanks for the response. I hadn't realised that Press had added to much to the shoulders (sartorial heresy, really, no?). 

You often hear newbies say 'I must go bespoke' or they are told that by people on forums like this. I think your posts should be required reading for them, as going bespoke (which is often interpreted to mean online made-to-measure) is in many cases a disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros bow on a J Press ocbd.

Another incredible ensemble by Billax!
Really enjoying Orange Fury's tie.


----------



## Ensiferous

VERY nice, Billax.



Billax said:


>


----------



## Reuben

Billax, everyone's beaten me to how perfectly your jacket fits, but what's consistently impressed me most is the perfect fit of your pants in every outfit, whether tapered or straight-leg, your incredible ability to pair very similar shades of jacket and pants, as in your outfit friday, without them being "too matchy", and your ability to work well with lighter jackets in general.

Here's today's warm-weather attire, plus the serengeti aviators and the inherited filson satchel not shown. Don't love the way the fitbit looks but it was a gift from my GF and it seems like a fun little toy to play with. Eventually colder weather will roll in and I'll be able to hide it under long sleeves.



















Criquet polo
Unknown cotton ribbon belt
BB Pineapple critter shorts (AWESOME!)
Walkover beetrolls

This shows pretty well why I love the fit and details of a criquet polo. The flap pocket, sturdier collar, and deeper placket are hard to find and the fit's pretty spot-on. The one thing I'd change is swapping out a pair of plain white or offwhite canvas sneakers (like nylites) for the beetrolls, but my pair finally gave up the ghost and I might as well wait for the deep, deep discount on summer goods to roll around at this point in the year.


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morn: bow tie and hymn books.
> Stuff you all have seen before.
> 
> I bet that OCBD is a good bowler. I, on the other hand, am known as Mister Gutter Ball.


You always manage to look at ease and conservative at the same time in your clothes, even when wearing a bow tie. (Which makes one stand out more these days.)



halbydurzell said:


> Off to an afternoon wedding in my thrifted BB wash and wear. Glad to be able to get some use out of it this year.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great fit on that poplin suit. I would be inclined to wear a longer button-down collar to balance out that tie knot and kape



orange fury said:


> 6 month performance review today, so a tad more conservative today than I have been recently:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4D4D-8AAC-40FF76975F52_zpsmusj8da4.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford jacket/OCBd
> RL chinos
> Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie
> Lacoste surcingle
> 
> Unseen:
> Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic
> Cole Haan Ascot II's
> 
> as an aside, thoughts/prayers/good vibes/etc appreciated from 2-230 today


Love it.



Billax said:


>


Like the coordination between the socks and tie here.


----------



## gamma68

BB 3/2 blazer
BB pinpoint button-down shirt
BB makers tie
J Crew khakis
Brighton leather belt
Sebago loafers
_No socks_, until it dips below 70 degrees....


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## orange fury

Thank you for the kind words everyone, the review went fantastic. 


Duvel said:


> Or maybe he could ask for a clothing allowance?


THAT would be a dangerous proposition lol



FLCracka said:


> You look very nice today, OF. However, if it were me getting a performance review, I would have opted for a pair of wool trousers with a proper leather dress belt, and probably not worn bits. That's just my personal opinion.


Thanks! I actually started out with a burgundy leather belt, but it wasn't fitting me comfortably at all, so I figured I'd take my chances and just wear my jacket closed. Per the pants, wool trousers are on my list to purchase for the fall, but my last pairs I outgrew long ago (or "ingrew"- they're too big now). I figured the easiest way to mitigate it was creasing the chinos. Also with how casual my office normally is, bits are about as dressy as anyone gets, so they weren't noticed.



Fading Fast said:


> Your AAAC 6 month review would be to keep up the outstanding work, you're an example to others (especially, that slacker Fading Fast).
> 
> *Kidding aside, I wouldn't be surprised if your manager mentioned your attire in a good way as your clothes have to clearly stand out and a good manager will also look for opportunities to take some of the tension out of the review meeting.
> *
> Good luck sir - if your work is as good as your attire, I'm sure you'll get a stellar review.


I appreciate the kind words, I'm still learning every day though. It was funny you mentioned the part I bolded, a line item on my review was that I was "always impeccably dressed, and upper management wishes the rest of the office would take a page from your (my) playbook". I laughed and asked my supervisor if that statement included my patch madras sportcoat, and her response was "I don't know what on earth possessed you to buy that thing or how you manage to actually pull it off, but more power to you" lol.



Jovan said:


> Love it.


Thank you!



ThePopinjay said:


>


Ive never been a fan of black knit ties, but I have pants that color and a navy blazer, and I'm REALLY wanting a black knit tie now lol


----------



## ReppTie

Really like this gamma, you are always sharply dressed!


gamma68 said:


> BB 3/2 blazer
> BB pinpoint button-down shirt
> BB makers tie
> J Crew khakis
> Brighton leather belt
> Sebago loafers
> _No socks_, until it dips below 70 degrees....


----------



## ReppTie

Reuben said:


> Billax, everyone's beaten me to how perfectly your jacket fits, but what's consistently impressed me most is the perfect fit of your pants in every outfit, whether tapered or straight-leg, your incredible ability to pair very similar shades of jacket and pants, as in your outfit friday, without them being "too matchy", and your ability to work well with lighter jackets in general.
> 
> Here's today's warm-weather attire, plus the serengeti aviators and the inherited filson satchel not shown. Don't love the way the fitbit looks but it was a gift from my GF and it seems like a fun little toy to play with. Eventually colder weather will roll in and I'll be able to hide it under long sleeves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Criquet polo
> Unknown cotton ribbon belt
> BB Pineapple critter shorts (AWESOME!)
> Walkover beetrolls
> 
> This shows pretty well why I love the fit and details of a criquet polo. The flap pocket, sturdier collar, and deeper placket are hard to find and the fit's pretty spot-on. The one thing I'd change is swapping out a pair of plain white or offwhite canvas sneakers (like nylites) for the beetrolls, but my pair finally gave up the ghost and I might as well wait for the deep, deep discount on summer goods to roll around at this point in the year.


 LOVE the shorts!


----------



## P Hudson

Polo cord jacket, J Crew Fair Isle vest:









LE jacket and square; Wool Overs crew in charcoal, BB striped shirt:


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


>


Another winning combination. Especially enjoying the pocket square. It adds a splash of brilliance.


----------



## Odradek

Cross-post from the Harris Tweed thread.

Harris Tweed jacket by Dunn, and a pair of mystery tweed trousers from Texas, courtesy of Monocle on the Exchange.


----------



## orange fury

Getting a jump on National Bow tie Day (at least that's what I'm telling myself)-
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-415C-AD66-28CD95EF5E65_zpsldyrxnv7.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-47AA-97C7-03D7FF588E5A_zpsjoahez4h.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBD 
RL chinos
Beau Ties Ltd bow tie


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Haven't posted in a while, but I recently stumbled into an embarrassment of riches in ties. My local thrift had these large bags full of ties that I actually picked up on accident not knowing what it was. I bought 2 of the 3 bags, at $6 each and really regret leaving the 3rd bag, it was gone when I went back after i realized all the win inside the first 2. There must have been 50 ties in each bag at least, and from the lot of 100 I picked out about 60 keepers myself, mostly JAB Executive and Premier, some LE, BB, a few Rooster shantungs, some raw silk, all between 3 and 3.75 widths, almost everything in the bags was Italian silk handmade in USA...Feel like such a dummy for not taking the 3rd bag...
anyways...









BBGF Blazer
Club Room red mini-gingham broadcloth
LE floral tie
LE wool trousers in light gray
AE Bradley in black calf


----------



## P Hudson

ThatDudeOrion said:


> BBGF Blazer
> Club Room red mini-gingham broadcloth
> LE floral tie
> LE wool trousers in light gray
> AE Bradley in black calf


IMO one of your best posts yet. Also, nothing wrong with leaving a bag for someone else. 100 ties should keep you going for a long time. Of all my ties, I tend to choose from only a handful.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> IMO one of your best posts yet.


Seconded! Well done. 

If you want to fine-tune it (and I'm sure you do), maybe a little less break in the trousers, and try to get a dimple in the tie knot. Burgundy/oxblood shoes would add interest, as well, and help to avoid the "security guard look."


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison 3/2 Blazer
BB Pink 132Q OCBD
J Crew Tie
BB Wool Gabs
Alden Color 8 Belt and Full-Straps


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks all! I never have much luck getting my ties to dimple, does anybody have any tips? I'll definitely try some burgundy shoes next time. 


Topsider said:


> Seconded! Well done.
> 
> If you want to fine-tune it (and I'm sure you do), maybe a little less break in the trousers, and try to get a dimple in the tie knot. Burgundy/oxblood shoes would add interest, as well, and help to avoid the "security guard look."


----------



## P Hudson

Light weight brown cord jacket, BB country club button down, LE khakis, AE wilberts (with Pantharella argyles):


----------



## Duvel

@TDO, It's simple, really. It's about pinching and pulling. Use a finger to press the middle of the tie down where it meets the knot, creating an impression. Pinch the sides of the knot a bit and pull the knot tight.

If you're tying your tie correctly and pulling it tight enough, it almost happens by itself.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks all! I never have much luck getting my ties to dimple, does anybody have any tips? I'll definitely try some burgundy shoes next time.


One of these pictures will help, though I find it has as much to do with the tie as anything else.

https://thetrad.blogspot.com/2011/03/selling-with-quiet-tie.html


----------



## Duvel

https://www.tie-a-tie.net/blog/dimpled-tie-knots/


----------



## orange fury

I've been wanting to wear my DB blazers, but I've been wanting to wear bow ties too, and I don't like mixing the two, so we see which decision has been winning out:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4856-A35F-5086BBC1D655_zpsahebm6ub.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-408E-85A0-26FBB67CBDBE_zpsunit8zaw.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBD
RL chinos
Belted Cow surcingle
Brooks bow


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

orange fury said:


> I've been wanting to wear my DB blazers, but I've been wanting to wear bow ties too, and I don't like mixing the two, so we see which decision has been winning out.
> 
> Stafford jacket/OCBD
> RL chinos
> Belted Cow surcingle
> Brooks bow


That's funny -- there's a school of thought that says bow ties work _better _with DBs than they do with SB jackets: there isn't so much shirt left exposed with the DB covering it. A vest or v-neck does the same thing, of course.

Though of course, bow + db does mean you're wearing two things which are _socially_ bold. Aesthetically, however, I'd say you'd be on firm ground.


----------



## Duvel

Ditto. I think a DB would good with your ensemble, OF. 

I'm on third day of madras week. Today it's my new PRL flap pocket custom-fit shirt.


----------



## RT-Bone

Last days of seersucker. 

-BB seersucker sport shirt
-LE Canvas chinos (dislike)
-Bass Eddington
-The watch strap is from that eBay site that was being discussed on the boards recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> I've been wanting to wear my DB blazers, but I've been wanting to wear bow ties too, and I don't like mixing the two, so we see which decision has been winning out:


Why not wear a bow tie with a DB blazer? People seemed to like the look when I did it in the past. I believe Roycru would also be an advocate.


----------



## efdll

Balfour said:


> Billax, thanks for the response. I hadn't realised that Press had added to much to the shoulders (sartorial heresy, really, no?).
> 
> You often hear newbies say 'I must go bespoke' or they are told that by people on forums like this. I think your posts should be required reading for them, as going bespoke (which is often interpreted to mean online made-to-measure) is in many cases a disaster waiting to happen!


Big difference between MTM and bespoke. MTM is too often based on measurements taken by store sales staff or store tailors, seldom trained to do such work -- there are exceptions, of course. It's usually made, in a factory not an atelier, from pre-cut patterns that are adjusted to the measurements. Then final adjustments made by the same store staff. True, some brands do send better trained staff to stores to take orders for MTM and these should yield better results.
Real bespoke begins with style and fabric selection guided by a true tailor, who will then take the measurements, and in the better cases cut the patterns -- these are cut for the individual client. The best ateliers will do all the work in situ, instead of outsourcing them -- an all too-common practice by even some big names. Final adjustments are made by the tailor; the better the tailor, the more fastidious the adjustment. The result is what used to be craft and is now art, by its very rarity. One pays a big prize, of course, which is why bespoke is for the wealthy, and even many of them seldom indulge.
There is no reason why one cannot get trad bespoke, though it's true that trad is usually ready to wear. The best dressed gents on this forum are fortunate enough to have bodies -- or to have worked on having bodies -- that require minimum fuss. Alas, not most of us. If anything, their posts should be inducements, not to dismiss bespoke or MTM, but to work out and shun gluttony. Billax, St.Colombe, OCBD, you inspire!


----------



## Duvel

Great looking shirt, RT. I hope to get some more wear from my seersucker this year. Summer isn't actually over until late September, and even then, summer temps have been known to linger in these parts into October.

Why do you dislike the LE chinos?


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Why not wear a bow tie with a DB blazer? People seemed to like the look when I did it in the past. I believe Roycru would also be an advocate.


OF - u gotta copy this look! Gamma great looks and love the spectators with the rig!

Taking advantage of a hot summer day with summer fabrics.



















2nd pic is pretty dark but wanted to see how everything fit. I know I need less break in the pants but I've been really lazy about this.

JAB seersucker navy w/ white stripes jacket
LE pink gingham linen shirt 
no brand linen pants
j crew tie
JAB pocket square
florsheim wingtip shell


----------



## orange fury

Coincidentally, I looked at both my LE DB blazer and my white RL chinos this morning, so I almost actually ended up trying the look in gamma's first photo. I'll admit that my bias against it was more in theory, since I hadn't really noticed it done before and haven't tried it myself.

I'm going to break the "white after Labor Day" rule and do it next week though. Tomorrow is the seersucker suit and Friday is orange chinos (college football and all that)


----------



## Duvel

I break the white after Labor Day rule consistently from Labor Day through Memorial Day. Neither HR nor my supervisor has ever called me on it.


----------



## Billax

O'Connell's Pincord jacket, J. Press Burgundy Uni Stripe OCBD and Poplin trousers. Brine Lacrosse tie (a gift from 44Blue) and Leatherman surcingle Lacrosse belt. BB striped socks and AE Woodstock loafers.


----------



## orange fury

Very, very nice Billax! 

As as an aside, back when I played, I used to have a Brine stick. I was unaware they licensed ties lol.


----------



## Billax

gamma68 said:


> Why not wear a bow tie with a DB blazer?


... and why not try a pair of very cool spectators with the DB Blazer and Bow! Very nice, Gamma.


----------



## RT-Bone

Duvel said:


> Great looking shirt, RT. I hope to get some more wear from my seersucker this year. Summer isn't actually over until late September, and even then, summer temps have been known to linger in these parts into October.
> 
> Why do you dislike the LE chinos?


Thank you.

The chinos have a very low rise. After I received (on a big discount) and realized that was the case, I just didn't bother with the hassle of returning. Oh well, I still wear them from time to time.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Clients in today, hopefully I looked ok...
JAB 3/2 sack odd jacket in navy w gray stripe
red PPBD
JAB Executive paisley tie
LE med gray wool trousers (tried to use these to compliment the stripe in the jacket)
JAB burgundy belt
n/p is burgundy Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

efdll said:


> Big difference between MTM and bespoke. MTM is too often based on measurements taken by store sales staff or store tailors, seldom trained to do such work -- there are exceptions, of course. It's usually made, in a factory not an atelier, from pre-cut patterns that are adjusted to the measurements. Then final adjustments made by the same store staff. True, some brands do send better trained staff to stores to take orders for MTM and these should yield better results.
> Real bespoke begins with style and fabric selection guided by a true tailor, who will then take the measurements, and in the better cases cut the patterns -- these are cut for the individual client. The best ateliers will do all the work in situ, instead of outsourcing them -- an all too-common practice by even some big names. Final adjustments are made by the tailor; the better the tailor, the more fastidious the adjustment. The result is what used to be craft and is now art, by its very rarity. One pays a big prize, of course, which is why bespoke is for the wealthy, and even many of them seldom indulge.
> There is no reason why one cannot get trad bespoke, though it's true that trad is usually ready to wear. The best dressed gents on this forum are fortunate enough to have bodies -- or to have worked on having bodies -- that require minimum fuss. Alas, not most of us. If anything, their posts should be inducements, not to dismiss bespoke or MTM, but to work out and shun gluttony. Billax, St.Colombe, OCBD, you inspire!


This is interesting as I "knew" the difference between MTM and bespoke at a high level (and could have faked my way through a conversation) - but these are details great, thank you for taking the time to write it out. And yes to your comment on stcolumba, Billax and OCBD - they look great in their clothes, in part, because they take care of the undercarriage.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Clients in today, hopefully I looked ok...
> JAB 3/2 sack odd jacket in navy w gray stripe
> red PPBD
> JAB Executive paisley tie
> LE med gray wool trousers (tried to use these to compliment the stripe in the jacket)
> JAB burgundy belt
> n/p is burgundy Weejuns


I like the Weejuns and the tie clip. Not a fan of wearing orphaned suit jackets as odd jackets. The tie...probably best left in that bag you found at the thrift store, in my opinion. Sorry. I did like yesterday's outfit, to echo some other comments.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your nice comments about my DB blazer rigs. Here's today:



RL Polo shirt
Leather Man surcingle belt
JCrew seersucker shorts
Sperry Topsider Striper CVO twill sneakers (love these shoes)


----------



## orange fury

I have a buddy that used to make fun of me for wearing seersucker pants, until I convinced him to try on a pair of those J Crew shorts.

he now has four pairs.


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> Why not wear a bow tie with a DB blazer? People seemed to like the look when I did it in the past. I believe Roycru would also be an advocate.


Looks great.

For whatever reason, I've avoided double-breasted coats like I've avoided wingtips. I can't really rationalize it...they just aren't "me."

This from a guy who will wear a lime green blazer or patch madras pants with impunity. Go figure.


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your nice comments about my DB blazer rigs. Here's today:
> 
> RL Polo shirt
> Leather Man surcingle belt
> JCrew seersucker shorts
> Sperry Topsider Striper CVO twill sneakers (love these shoes)


Excellent.


----------



## Flairball

The wife is showing off her piano skills in front of an audience, tonight. That requires putting something decent on.

The details









The full monty









Of course I won't be wearing the sliders. My longwings are waiting, and ready to go.


----------



## Spin Evans

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Clients in today, hopefully I looked ok...
> JAB 3/2 sack odd jacket in navy w gray stripe
> red PPBD
> JAB Executive paisley tie
> LE med gray wool trousers (tried to use these to compliment the stripe in the jacket)
> JAB burgundy belt
> n/p is burgundy Weejuns


Excellent job pairing the burgundy belt with the Weejuns. That's good stuff, even though we can't see the shoes.

To piggy-back on what FLCracka said, orphan worsted jackets very rarely (if ever) work as odd jackets. And, if I am allowed to use an absolute, orphan _striped _suit jackets just never work. The jacket clearly has good details, but it belongs with its mate. I'm not sure what line of work you are in, but if you are meeting clients, I think that that a full suit with a solid white or blue shirt and conservative foulard would look marvelous. If that's too dressed-up, then I would go with what you wore yesterday, which is a fine outfit. As for the tie, I tend to like paisley, but this one seems a bit garish, particularly against the red of the shirt. I would also caution against wearing that particular shirt with a suit, as it is so vibrant that it distracts the eye away from your face. Even though the shirt is pinpoint, I think that it could function better as an off-duty shirt.


----------



## P Hudson

Topsider said:


> For whatever reason, I've avoided double-breasted coats like I've avoided wingtips. I can't really rationalize it...they just aren't "me."
> 
> This from a guy who will wear a lime green blazer or patch madras pants with impunity. Go figure.


Is it because DBs aren't as simple and streamlined as many of the modernist clothes that make up the trad aesthetic? I'm happy to work all manner of color into the outfit, but don't want to deviate with the lines.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> Is it because DBs aren't as simple and streamlined as many of the modernist clothes that make up the trad aesthetic? I'm happy to work all manner of color into the outfit, but don't want to deviate with the lines.


Hard to pin down. Like I said, I can't really rationalize it. I've tried on DB jackets and just don't like them on me. I think part of it has to do with the need to keep them buttoned all the time, and I also think they make me look a bit short and stocky. I'm 5'11" and just shy of 200 lbs, so I'm not exactly short (but perhaps a bit stocky).


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> Hard to pin down. Like I said, I can't really rationalize it. I've tried on DB jackets and just don't like them on me. I think part of it has to do with the need to keep them buttoned all the time, and I also think they make me look a bit short and stocky. I'm 5'11" and just shy of 200 lbs, so I'm not exactly short (but perhaps a bit stocky).


For me, DB jackets have to be very fitted and fit close to perfect from the start. My linen Calvin Klein required no alterations, but my linen Lands End had to have some pretty significant waist suppression done. Every other dimension was fine, otherwise it would've been a no-go.

actually, that could be why a lot of people don't like them- I think they really only look good in 6x2 and very fitted (and structured, to a point), where the trad aesthetic is more towards TNSIL/sack/etc. Just a thought.


----------



## stcolumba

"...all on a summer's eve..."


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> O'Connell's Pincord jacket, J. Press Burgundy Uni Stripe OCBD and Poplin trousers. Brine Lacrosse tie (a gift from 44Blue) and Leatherman surcingle Lacrosse belt. BB striped socks and AE Woodstock loafers.


Every detail speaks class and imagination--right down to those striped socks! Well played!


----------



## stcolumba

Jumping in the DB discussion:

The rule that I learned the hard way is to let the DB coat "do the talking". It is a statement on its own. So, the more conservative the tie/shirt combination, the better the suit/coat looks. Less is more.

Anyone--no matter what their height or weight--can wear a DB. Like anything else, it is a matter of good fit and good tailoring. Along with tasteful material/color/pattern.

I am fond of this look: DB blue blazer (side vents)--the kind Burberry used to make, straight collar white shirt, solid dark red tie, white duck trousers, light colored shoes. IMO, it is the perfect look for summer.


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Last days of seersucker.
> 
> -BB seersucker sport shirt
> -LE Canvas chinos (dislike)
> -Bass Eddington
> -The watch strap is from that eBay site that was being discussed on the boards recently
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! :aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

stc, you usually look great. However, something about that BD isn't speaking to me with the SBPL suit. I don't know if it's a formality mismatch or how the collar is beyond rolling/arching into just plain zigzagging. Like everything else, including the shirt's fabric, however.


----------



## Roycru

In answer to an earlier question, bow ties with double breasted jackets and button down shirts are cool. I will post a picture wearing a double breasted jacket, button down shirt, and bow tie when it's cool here. It was hot here today.

Brooks Brothers jacket and ecru pinpoint oxford button down shirt, Briar tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, J Crew trousers, and Bass shoes......


----------



## Odradek

orange fury said:


> For me, DB jackets have to be very fitted and fit close to perfect from the start. My linen Calvin Klein required no alterations, but my linen Lands End had to have some pretty significant waist suppression done. Every other dimension was fine, otherwise it would've been a no-go.
> 
> actually, that could be why a lot of people don't like them- I think they really only look good in 6x2 and very fitted (and structured, to a point), where the trad aesthetic is more towards TNSIL/sack/etc. Just a thought.


Briefly tried on my own Land's End DB linen blazer last night. Very fitted it is, and I think that once I get the sleeves shortened a touch it will be good to go.

Even my wife grudgingly approves. Maybe that's putting it too strongly. She thinks it less offensive as it hasn't got shiny gold buttons. I'll get away with it. 
Probably won't get a chance to wear it until next summer though.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> "...all on a summer's eve..."


Well done, excellent job of wearing 3 patterns.


----------



## orange fury

Happy National Bowtie Day!

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4BA0-8BFB-B9065D702D89_zpsvupenrsx.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4715-B33C-59AC948F67D6_zps75xoeuy3.jpg.html

Haspel seersucker suit
Vineyard Vines d-ring
Beau Ties Ltd bowtie
Stafford OCBD


----------



## RT-Bone

Nothing new for me here. 

-LE linen jacket
-BB OCBD
-LE Canvas chinos
-AE Squeakers
-LE socks

Not pictured: J.Press ribbon emblematic belt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> "...all on a summer's eve..."


Handsome combination, stcolumba! I very much like your choice of a lighter blue stripe on the shirt. It is quite handsome in its own right, but in this pairing, it defers to the pattern in the suit.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Happy National Bowtie Day!
> 
> Haspel seersucker suit
> Vineyard Vines d-ring
> Beau Ties Ltd bowtie
> Stafford OCBD


Important question: what shoes??

I like the suit/shirt/tie combo a lot. The belt is too over-the-top for business wear, in my opinion. A wedding, church, party...different story. I'd prefer something more subdued, since you're already wearing seersucker and a bow tie, for goodness sake.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Important question: what shoes??
> 
> I like the suit/shirt/tie combo a lot. The belt is too over-the-top for business wear, in my opinion. A wedding, church, party...different story. I'd prefer something more subdued, since you're already wearing seersucker and a bow tie, for goodness sake.


I'm just wearing my brown Cole Haan bits. Ive been meaning to get some white bucks, but just never got around to it this summer. Now that summers ending I'll look at getting some around February/March 2015.

per the belt, my office doesn't notice over the top. Remember, these are the same people that thought my patch madras jacket was the greatest thing ever lol. I've discovered that, since I'm the only guy who makes an effort to wear a jacket/tie 95% of the time, I can get away with a lot in terms of clothing


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Happy National Bowtie Day!
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4BA0-8BFB-B9065D702D89_zpsvupenrsx.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4715-B33C-59AC948F67D6_zps75xoeuy3.jpg.html
> 
> Haspel seersucker suit
> Vineyard Vines d-ring
> Beau Ties Ltd bowtie
> Stafford OCBD


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

"Let's go, Ti-gers!" clap...clap....clap, clap, clap

I might wear the bow to the ballpark. Goodness knows, we need all the help we can get.
#beattheyankees #jeterfarewelltour

Fiscal, you are always so kind.
Billax: I like your use of the word, "defer"!


----------



## Duvel

Great look, OF. Nitpicking, but I'd opt for a quieter belt myself, and I'd also leave out the pocket square. And I'm also curious about the shoe choice. I can only seem to wear my tan bucks with my seersucker pants.

Wondering also--can the jacket be worn as an odd jacket with other trousers, like Dustin Hoffman in The Graduate? (I think he wore a necktie, not bow tie, with that.)


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Great look, OF. Nitpicking, but I'd opt for a quieter belt myself, and I'd also leave out the pocket square. And I'm also curious about the shoe choice. I can only seem to wear my tan bucks with my seersucker pants.Wondering also--can the jacket be worn as an odd jacket with other trousers, like Dustin Hoffman in The Graduate? (I think he wore a necktie, not bow tie, with that.)


With the belt, I was deciding between this or my Belted Cow lobster surcingle (which is what I've normally worn with this rig). I like the ribbon, it adds a little bit of color to the blue/white of the overall look. With the pocket square, the only jacket I can wear without a pocket square is my madras. Any other jacket feels unfinished without a PS, and I think the white linen tv fold is just enough to not detract from the overall aesthetic. But thats all just my opinions .Per the jacket- yes, ive worn it every so often with white or stone chinos. I like the look a lot, but I want to get a seersucker odd jacket specifically for that. Even if no one in the rest of the world can tell the difference, it bothers me knowing I'm only wearing half a suit lol. My seersucker pants that I wear occasionally with a navy blazer are Ralph Lauren separates for that reason.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, OF, inspires some ideas of my own. I hadn't really thought of wearing my navy blazer with my seersucker pants, but I guess that makes sense. I might try that. 

I'm always on the fence about pocket squares, in general. I like them when I see them on others but I have never been comfortable using one for "everyday" wear. I'll add one for a special occasion, but otherwise I tend to wear my blazers and sport coats sans square.

I realize, of course, that it's genuine heresy to say "no" to the pocket square, but I also believe in wearing what "feels" right. And that's the last excuse I'll give.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Thanks, OF, inspires some ideas of my own. I hadn't really thought of wearing my navy blazer with my seersucker pants, but I guess that makes sense. I might try that. I'm always on the fence about pocket squares, in general. I like them when I see them on others but I have never been comfortable using one for "everyday" wear. I'll add one for a special occasion, but otherwise I tend to wear my blazers and sport coats sans square.


This has been a favorite look of mine this summer:These are the RL seersucker pants I mentioned


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> I'm always on the fence about pocket squares, in general. I like them when I see them on others but I have never been comfortable using one for "everyday" wear. I'll add one for a special occasion, but otherwise I tend to wear my blazers and sport coats sans square.


Same here.


----------



## Spin Evans

I'm cheating, as I only wore this for for a few hours before work.

BB 3/2 sack
J Press "Cheviot" oxford that is soft as butter and made of wrinkles
Cordial Churchman bowtie
PRL white linen pants
Walkover bucks


----------



## orange fury

I'm loving all these Cordial Churchman bows I'm seeing pop up, apparently I need to look into getting one...


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: to quote stcolumba, "wow." And as to other comments, I like the pocket square (a white TV fold was a great choice as the outfit has plenty going on already). That said, while not pictured, I'm not loving (in my mind) the brown bit loafers - seems a touch jarring to have heavy brown at the bottom of a very summer / light look. With labor day sales upon us, seems the time to grab the white bucks or (what I have worn occasionally with my seersucker) very light tan suede wingtips.

Stcolumba - great suit / tie / shirt combo and, while I can't disagree with Jovan that your bottom-down roll seems to have had one too many drinks, I think it still works in a sprezzatura sort of way (been waiting to find a reason to use that word ).


----------



## Eric W S

StC's collar is what HTJ referred to as being Brooksie, and it's nice to see it in the wild again. One of the many characteristics that made old vintage BB shirts legendary. Symmetrical collar roll seems novice to me. Let the unfused and unlined collar do it's own thing. It's the exact opposite of Spazzatura. It's an authentic result from an authentic garment.


----------



## Duvel

I think this is a great look. I think I could pull off something like this myself. (I don't do bows but I'd do a solid necktie.)



orange fury said:


> This has been a favorite look of mine this summer:These are the RL seersucker pants I mentioned


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> I realize, of course, that it's genuine heresy to say "no" to the pocket square, but I also believe in wearing what "feels" right. And that's the last excuse I'll give.


I nearly always wear a square because I consider it less "thought out", and therefore more casual, than wearing a tie (which sometimes just feels a bit too dressed up for my sweats and t-shirt environment). The result after years of doing so is that I feel a bit undressed without one, as though the jacket presents too big an expanse of space requiring some sort of variation. But I think foregoing a square is only heresy on this forum, not in the real trad world. Even in the heyday of Ivy, a lot of people weren't wearing a pocket square unless they were going for a dressier look.

As a different point of reference, I looked at a Yale class of 1944 picture: I count 4 pocket squares, though the black and white photo makes it hard to tell sometimes, and the seating arrangement makes it hard to see some chests. Of interest is that one student had a flap pocket on his jacket. This picture of course represents a somewhat more formal occasion rather than daily dress. Another picture of Yalies from the 1950s shows more squares, but that picture seems to be a still more formal occasion, with nearly everyone wearing dark suits. See the link below.

https://www.ivy-style.com/reggie-darling-on-yale-in-the-70s.html#more-3010

My vote for best look in Take Ivy is the middle character in the link below: nobody is wearing a square here. It is a shame we don't know what the occasion for this pic is. Is it daily student attire, or is there some exceptional circumstance that led them to dress this way, given that most pictures of student life in Take Ivy show them wearing shorts, sweats and t-shirts--even back then.

https://www.ivy-style.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/1a.jpg


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

With khakis (not the best choice, but what I had) and brown AE Strands.


----------



## Spin Evans

Lovely, lovely outfit, YRR. The colors are quite harmonious and softly say summer, while the pocket square hints at autumn.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> I nearly always wear a square because I consider it less "thought out", and therefore more casual, than wearing a tie (which sometimes just feels a bit too dressed up for my sweats and t-shirt environment). The result after years of doing so is that I feel a bit undressed without one, as though the jacket presents too big an expanse of space requiring some sort of variation. But I think foregoing a square is only heresy on this forum, not in the real trad world. Even in the heyday of Ivy, a lot of people weren't wearing a pocket square unless they were going for a dressier look.
> 
> As a different point of reference, I looked at a Yale class of 1944 picture: I count 4 pocket squares, though the black and white photo makes it hard to tell sometimes, and the seating arrangement makes it hard to see some chests. Of interest is that one student had a flap pocket on his jacket. This picture of course represents a somewhat more formal occasion rather than daily dress. Another picture of Yalies from the 1950s shows more squares, but that picture seems to be a still more formal occasion, with nearly everyone wearing dark suits. See the link below.
> 
> https://www.ivy-style.com/reggie-darling-on-yale-in-the-70s.html#more-3010
> 
> My vote for best look in Take Ivy is the middle character in the link below: nobody is wearing a square here. It is a shame we don't know what the occasion for this pic is. Is it daily student attire, or is there some exceptional circumstance that led them to dress this way, given that most pictures of student life in Take Ivy show them wearing shorts, sweats and t-shirts--even back then.
> 
> https://www.ivy-style.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/1a.jpg


Post like these are one of the reasons I enjoy this forum. It's thoughtful, informative and has some great reference photos to back up its ideas.

Also, and more specifically, I've always wondered if pocket squares were as a big a deal in the day as they are made of on this forum as movies from the era seem to say they were popular but not a requirement and when I read clothing-related material from the day, the PS wasn't a major focus (like it is here).


----------



## Duvel

P Hudson, very thoughtful post, thank you. I have similar points of reference for my dialy wear, and the pocket square, as you note, does not stand out as a prevelant item. I also think of those great jackets Dustin wears in The Graduate, and unless I'm wrong, there's not a square with any of them.


----------



## orange fury

Friday before game day! I walked in to work to did everyone was wearing jerseys and stuff because today is apparently "spirit Friday". I was unaware of this and accidentally appropriately dressed:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4558-B46D-4A59E46E8C49_zpsmuzh4si4.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4C3B-9C6A-88F54D882751_zpsdvsjyxyi.jpg.html

Tommy Hilfiger pants
Stafford OCBD
school emblem bow tie (not a clue what brand, but I need to get an orange/white repp stripe at some point)
Lacoste surcingle
white espadrilles


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Tommy Hilfiger pants
> Stafford OCBD
> school emblem bow tie (not a clue what brand, but I need to get an orange/white repp stripe at some point)
> Lacoste surcingle
> white espadrilles


I was with you all the way up until the espadrilles. I would have worn flip-flops or topsiders before I wore espadrilles.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> I was with you all the way up until the espadrilles. I would have worn flip-flops or topsiders before I wore espadrilles.


I wanted to get in one last wearing before they get put away for next year. Plus, the white goes with the overall orange/white school color thing.

also, I do have some topsiders in my car for if it starts raining today, so that may end up being a real possibility lol


----------



## Odradek

No what I'm wearing, but rather walking upon.

Some very tradly carpet I came across, in a rural hotel bar.

Sorry for the low res phone pic.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, sharp overall and I bet the espadrilles look great. Because of our espadrille conversations earlier in the summer, I was inspired to wear mine more this summer and have really enjoyed them. I'll stretch wearing them out until the official end of summer, but will miss them when gone.


----------



## orange fury

Odradek said:


> Some very tradly carpet I came across, in a rural hotel bar.


Do want. Badly.


----------



## FLMike

Odradek said:


> No what I'm wearing, but rather walking upon.
> 
> Some very tradly carpet I came across, in a rural hotel bar.
> 
> Sorry for the low res phone pics.


Reminds me of my club's locker room. Nice.


----------



## Spin Evans

Decided to wear this beast on my day off today. Reyn Spooner 3-button popover.

 
Started off tucked in with the harrington on, but quickly ditched both after it stopped raining. The feeling of having my shirttails out is so foreign to me, esp. with the short sleeves.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Spin, absolutely love it.

From the other day...




Cuffed LE burgundy chinos, penny loafers, corbin blazer, Peters of Chagrin falls tie. Went pocket square-less for the first time in quite a while today. Also the tie bar seemed to work itself up higher than I prefer, aw well.


----------



## adoucett

^ NICE! 

I seriously want to get a pair of eggplant color chinos for Fall. I feel it's fairly versatile color and as you've shown, can look quite good with a staple blue blazer.


----------



## sskim3

Last Friday before labor day.


----------



## Duvel

Is that why you wore a pink shirt? No pink after the last Friday before Labor Day?


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Is that why you wore a pink shirt? No pink after the last Friday before Labor Day?


I thought that was obvious.


----------



## Trad-ish

I thought you just couldn't wear white after Labor Day. Now, you can't wear pink, madras, seersucker or linen?

It's still in the 90's here. The heavy tweed is going to suck next week.


----------



## orange fury

Trad-ish said:


> I thought you just couldn't wear white after Labor Day. Now, you can't wear pink, madras, seersucker or linen?
> 
> It's still in the 90's here. The heavy tweed is going to suck next week.


Seersucker is the only thing going up for me, madras and linen will stay out til probably at least mid October (as long as it's in the 90's, it's functional)

....and honestly, the seersucker may unofficially stay out a bit longer too....


----------



## ThePopinjay

Change of tie for an evening dinner at the dining hall and my DAKS raincoat.


----------



## gamma68

Trad-ish said:


> I thought you just couldn't wear white after Labor Day. Now, you can't wear pink, madras, seersucker or linen?
> 
> It's still in the 90's here. The heavy tweed is going to suck next week.


I'm with you, Trad-ish. I think those "rules" are silly. Generally speaking, dress for the weather, not for the calendar.

And a pink shirt can look great under the right tweed jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Same here. The weather is so wonky these days that there's nothing I really put away for any season. I wore a sweater earlier this summer, and I'll wear seersucker in winter if the day is warm enough.

At the same time, I look forward to changes in seasons so that I can change things up. Fall is my favorite season, sartorially.



gamma68 said:


> I'm with you, Trad-ish. I think those "rules" are silly. Generally speaking, dress for the weather, not for the calendar.
> 
> And a pink shirt can look great under the right tweed jacket.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> And a pink shirt can look great under the right tweed jacket.


Absolutely, i wore a pink shirt under my B/W HT with a navy tie several times last winter, I loved the look personally.



Duvel said:


> Same here. The weather is so wonky these days that there's nothing I really put away for any season. I wore a sweater earlier this summer, and I'll wear seersucker in winter if the day is warm enough.
> 
> At the same time, I look forward to changes in seasons so that I can change things up. Fall is my favorite season, sartorially.


summer has always been my favorite because my summer clothing selection is so extensive, but with the weight loss I've acquired a ton of winter stuff for this year (including 4 tweeds), so I'm looking forward to fall/winter a bit. December specifically should be fun with my Christmas-related acquisitions lol.

im also looking forward to autumn/winter because Ive had a bunch of colognes sitting around that smell fantastic, but I can't use yet because they're waaaaay to heavy for the heat of summer. Dorky, I know lol.


----------



## Duvel

Interesting. I find summer a little limited, myself, whereas I can wear all kinds of sweaters, sport coats, and outerwear in fall and winter.


----------



## Duvel

ThePopinjay, that is a great look. That coat is great, and the collar adds some interest, and I like the dark brown trousers with the navy blazer.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> That coat is great, and the collar adds some interest


Thanks Duvel, if I ever decide it's too much the collar can just be flipped to the plain side.


----------



## Roycru

gamma68 said:


> I'm with you, Trad-ish. I think those "rules" are silly. Generally speaking, dress for the weather, not for the calendar.
> 
> And a pink shirt can look great under the right tweed jacket.


Did someone say "pink shirt and tweed jacket"? On a colder day six months ago, all Brooks Brothers except for the pocket square.....


----------



## bignilk

Friday evening seeing Mary Poppins at the local playhouse. 





Clothing on hanger taken to show colors that were washed out in other pictures.


----------



## bignilk

Saturday evening. One last hoorah before Labor Day. First time wearing a bow tie. Jacket is too tight.


----------



## ytc

bignilk I think your seersucker trousers may be a bit too long. The jacket may be a hair--a hair--too tight, but I can forgive that.


----------



## gamma68

ytc said:


> bignilk I think your seersucker trousers may be a bit too long. The jacket may be a hair--a hair--too tight, but I can forgive that.


Both jackets may also be a bit short. Bignilk, you might try a size "long" jacket to see how it works for you. I mention this because of where the hem sits in relation to your hand. Otherwise, I really like both rigs a lot! The bow tie looks great. Who made that red jacket?


----------



## bignilk

I definitely need to start buying long jackets.


----------



## sskim3

Out and about on a great Saturday. Ended up watching Cabaret in the city and walking thru time square like a tourist.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> And a pink shirt can look great under the right tweed jacket.


I love to wear my pink OCBD under a sweater and with a tweed jacket - light grey cable knit sweater, black and white herringbone tweed with the pink peeking out at the collar and cuffs, to me, is the perfect accent of color in a grayish winter outfit that brings a bit of pop to it overall. I get a lot of use out of my pink OCBDs in the winter in this way.


----------



## bignilk

gamma68 said:


> Otherwise, I really like both rigs a lot! The bow tie looks great. Who made that red jacket?


Thanks gamma68!

The jacket is not very trad at all, but I bought it from my tailor. It was a sample piece, custom made for his mannequin, and I just happen to be similar in size. It's a cotton fabric, double vent, fully canvassed, zero shoulder, and unlined.


----------



## orange fury

Bignilk, that is EXACTLY the shade of red jacket that I've been looking for, consider me supremely jealous :thumbs-up:

Last Sunday before Labor Day, so one last run of the seersucker suit before it goes to the cleaners and gets put away until Easter. Coincidentally, we're sitting on the patio right now and it's unusually cool, so that's probably my sign that the madras/linen/seersucker needs to be put away :



Haspel seersucker suit
Beau Ties Ltd bow
Stafford OCBD
Kent Wang linen PS

picture courtesy of the incredibly patient Mrs. Fury, who decided that me taking selfies in the bathroom mirror was a dumb idea when I had a willing photographer in the other room lol


----------



## stcolumba

On a Sunday morning, wearing a favorite Maize 'n Blue tie. Getting ready to #beattheirish next week.

Brooks Brothers--everything except for the hymn book.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Bignilk, that is EXACTLY the shade of red jacket that I've been looking for, consider me supremely jealous :thumbs-up:
> 
> Last Sunday before Labor Day, so one last run of the seersucker suit before it goes to the cleaners and gets put away until Easter. Coincidentally, we're sitting on the patio right now and it's unusually cool, so that's probably my sign that the madras/linen/seersucker needs to be put away :
> 
> Haspel seersucker suit
> Beau Ties Ltd bow
> Stafford OCBD
> Kent Wang linen PS
> 
> picture courtesy of the incredibly patient Mrs. Fury, who decided that me taking selfies in the bathroom mirror was a dumb idea when I had a willing photographer in the other room lol


Oh Man! The red bow and the linen PS push this over the top!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


>


This is classic. In my opinion, it does not get much better than this.


----------



## bignilk

orange fury said:


> Bignilk, that is EXACTLY the shade of red jacket that I've been looking for, consider me supremely jealous :thumbs-up:


Thank you orange fury. Sometimes I have a hard time finding a good opportunity to wear it just because of the loud color. I got it earlier in the summer and have only worn it twice. The first time was right before I started posting here while I was on vacation, and sadly, I didn't get a picture.

I like your seersucker suit. You wear it well. Maybe I can find a quality one on sale now that the season is coming to a close.


----------



## RT-Bone

bignilk said:


> Friday evening seeing Mary Poppins at the local playhouse.
> 
> Clothing on hanger taken to show colors that were washed out in other pictures.


I have the same jacket. Looks great here.


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> I have the same jacket. Looks great here.


is that Lands End? I think I saw the same one over on STP, and if it is, I'm tempted to get one


----------



## bignilk

RT-Bone said:


> I have the same jacket. Looks great here.


Thanks RT-Bone. I've seen you post with the other herringbone jacket. I have that one too but haven't worn it yet. They are very decent light weight jackets. Especially for the price they were selling them for on STP. Unfortunately, I didn't see they had a trim fit version, and I bought the traditional fit and had it tailored. Also should have gotten a long. Oh well, still a noob. Live and learn.

Edit: orange fury, you called it.


----------



## orange fury

Not necessarily trad, but Labor Day casual? I dunno lol:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-49EA-804C-14D584BFA855_zpslofdqovw.jpg.html

Panamahatshop.com panama
Rayban wayfarers
target t shirt
Cubavera linen shorts

...and a 20 year old Onyx cigar, an old fashioned, and a rocking chair on a beautiful afternoon


----------



## Spin Evans

Last gasp of a seersucker summer.


----------



## ArtVandalay

The Grand Floridian!


----------



## vwguy

In a pre-dusk ceremony, the flag is taken down for the last time, next year I'll have to make a new one. You wouldn't think patch madras fabric would be so hard to find!?

I'm wearing a popover & the little guy is wearing a std button down, both from Uncle Ralph.



Brian


----------



## Topsider

vwguy said:


> In a pre-dusk ceremony, the flag is taken down for the last time, next year I'll have to make a new one. You wouldn't think patch madras fabric would be so hard to find!?
> 
> I'm wearing a popover & the little guy is wearing a std button down, both from Uncle Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


A sad day, indeed. 

As for a fabric source, have you tried: ...?


----------



## Ensiferous

^^ Just got serious. 

I lament the lowering of that flag.


----------



## vwguy

Topsider said:


> As for a fabric source, have you tried: ...?


I have not, their site looks a little suspect, have you purchased anything from them?

Brian


----------



## Reuben

vwguy said:


> I have not, their site looks a little suspect, have you purchased anything from them?
> 
> Brian


Try the seller "caissaman" on eBay.


----------



## Topsider

vwguy said:


> I have not, their site looks a little suspect, have you purchased anything from them?
> 
> Brian


No. The web site looks kinda DIY, but I don't see anything odd or suspect. They're also on FB, FWIW: https://www.facebook.com/atlantisfabrics


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This is from the other day.

Thrifted jacket, Isaia shirt, J. Press square, J. Crew chinos, Cole Haan loafers.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Last gasp of a seersucker summer.


FANTASTIC! I'm stealing this look for next year (once I get a seersucker jacket). What is the design on the tie?


----------



## orange fury

vwguy said:


> In a pre-dusk ceremony, the flag is taken down for the last time, next year I'll have to make a new one. You wouldn't think patch madras fabric would be so hard to find!?
> 
> I'm wearing a popover & the little guy is wearing a std button down, both from Uncle Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Sad day, it was fun while it lasted ...he looks just as sad about it lol

in the off-season, I'm finding patch madras and making a flag for next year lol. Maybe American flag style, with patch madras for the field and seersucker for the stripes :idea:



gamma68 said:


> FANTASTIC! I'm stealing this look for next year (once I get a seersucker jacket). What is the design on the tie?


Huge +1 Spin, you nailed this one. I'm curious about the tie too


----------



## eagle2250

vwguy said:


> In a pre-dusk ceremony, the flag is taken down for the last time, next year I'll have to make a new one. You wouldn't think patch madras fabric would be so hard to find!?
> 
> I'm wearing a popover & the little guy is wearing a std button down, both from Uncle Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


You could perhaps reduce the angst associated with the end of season stowing of the 'Madras', if you had a tweed chevron with which to replace it during the cooler months of Fall and the just downright cold months of winter! Shall we celebrate the annual 'hanging of the tweed", eh? LOL.


----------



## orange fury

Fake Monday (Tuesday after a holiday):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4998-A248-CC5047E79200_zpspfyltj88.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBD
BB346 bow tie
RL chinos
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Fake Monday (Tuesday after a holiday):
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4998-A248-CC5047E79200_zpspfyltj88.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford jacket/OCBD
> BB346 bow tie
> RL chinos
> Lacoste surcingle


Love the look. And that is a sweet bow tie. When I looked at the weather for Houston, its low 90s with 60-70% humidity. Kudos to you! I would be in summery fabrics with that type of weather!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 86º with 85% relative humidity. Sunny with no wind. Time for lunch at the Club!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Absolutely stunning rig, my friend. You would fit right in as a model in the next Ben Silver catalog...the image of the classic southern gentleman!


----------



## Duvel

Bilax, I'm speechless--everything is perfect. The color of that jacket is wonderful.


----------



## Spin Evans

--Love the bold stripes on the shirt, Billax, as well as how the shirt, pocket square, and socks coordinate so very nicely together. Your monk strap beefroll loafers are a particular favorite of mine.

--I certainly hope that the famous madras flag doesn't end up in the rubbish bin! She should be framed and displayed, or perhaps offered up on the Exchange.

--Thank you to OF and Gamma for the kind comments. The tie is Mr. Piggy Chef:

It's a Brooks Brothers emblematic. I had intended to wear my male chauvinist pig tie, but I haven't been able to find it in some time. I suspect the girlfriend hid it away someplace.

--And good eye, Mr. Vandalay, that is the Grand Floridian. Best thing about lunch was being welcomed by Richard (



) who stated that I was "handsomely dressed;" a high compliment from him indeed!


----------



## Duvel

Great jacket, spin.


----------



## MZWilson

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Extraordinarily wrinkled at the end of the day. Not totally sure why the pictures came in so small.
BB shirt, jacket and tie
Banana republic pants
AE macneils


----------



## vwguy

orange fury said:


> in the off-season, I'm finding patch madras and making a flag for next year lol. Maybe American flag style, with patch madras for the field and seersucker for the stripes :idea:


Now that sounds like an awesome idea!



eagle2250 said:


> You could perhaps reduce the angst associated with the end of season stowing of the 'Madras', if you had a tweed chevron with which to replace it during the cooler months of Fall and the just downright cold months of winter! Shall we celebrate the annual 'hanging of the tweed", eh? LOL.


I've thought about it, but tweed just isn't as fun as madras 

Brian


----------



## P Hudson

Corbin tweed, BB shirt, Polo tie, A&S belt, Polo brown cords, AE Wilberts:


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Corbin tweed, BB shirt, Polo tie, A&S belt, Polo brown cords, AE Wilberts:
> 
> View attachment 12528


Handsome rig, P Hudson!


----------



## Duvel

Very nice!



P Hudson said:


> Corbin tweed, BB shirt, Polo tie, A&S belt, Polo brown cords, AE Wilberts:
> 
> View attachment 12528


----------



## ThePopinjay

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 86º with 85% relative humidity. Sunny with no wind. Time for lunch at the Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff Bill!
Click to expand...


----------



## Pappa

ThePopinjay said:


> Billax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Weather in Durham: 86º with 85% relative humidity. Sunny with no wind. Time for lunch at the Club!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff Bill!
> 
> 
> 
> More than "Good Stuff!" PERFECT!!!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Brio1

vwguy said:


> In a pre-dusk ceremony, the flag is taken down for the last time, next year I'll have to make a new one. You wouldn't think patch madras fabric would be so hard to find!?
> 
> I'm wearing a popover & the little guy is wearing a std button down, both from Uncle Ralph.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


The Little Guy dresses better than most adult males... :cool2: Please tell him to keep up the good work !


----------



## orange fury

Trying out my new Beau Ties Ltd bow:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4D0E-A58F-A30BBEE346A0_zps5d1g7euz.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4C0C-8A15-C295545AA97A_zpsq5xfhc5y.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBD
RL chinos
Beau Ties Ltd bow
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

In the trad column:

- Pink PPBD
- Chinos
- Penny loafers
- Silk ribbon belt (hidden here, of course).
- Blue hopsack, brass buttons, patch pockets.

In the non-trad column:

- Strong shoulders.
- Very _slightly_ chiseled toes.
- This label:










And, of course, the sleeves _are_ a bit short.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham: 86º with 85% relative humidity. Sunny with no wind. Time for lunch at the Club!


This (like pretty much every thing I've seen of you) is epic. It's a trad-heavy fit and still would fly pretty much anywhere in Europe, which says a lot. Fine clothing worn well sometimes has a way of concealing where it's from.


----------



## Odradek

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> And, of course, the sleeves _are_ a bit short.


Respectfully, I'd say the whole blazer is a bit short.


----------



## Odradek

Anthony Charton said:


> This (like pretty much every thing I've seen of you) is epic. It's a trad-heavy fit and still would fly pretty much anywhere in Europe, which says a lot. Fine clothing worn well sometimes has a way of concealing where it's from.


I think it looks great, (particularly that jacket), but wonder how it would work out on the streets of Edinburgh. 
Here in Henley, there's are probably only a handful of weeks in the summer where you could sport an outfit like that without stares and comments. Even then you'd be accused of being a "toff".
Maybe the anonymity of a big city is what's needed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Odradek said:


> Respectfully, I'd say the whole blazer is a bit short.


I'm pretty _lassiez-faire _about jacket length -- it needs to be within the thumb. This passes for me, but if I had my druthers the body _would_ be a half-inch or so longer.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


>


As much as I hate to be the lone voice of dissent, I think the pink stripe in the tie clashes with the jacket. I do like the PS with that shirt, however.

That being said, the jacket is wild enough that I doubt anyone noticed the tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Topsider said:


> As much as I hate to be the lone voice of dissent, I think the pink stripe in the tie clashes with the jacket. I do like the PS with that shirt, however.
> 
> That being said, the jacket is wild enough that I doubt anyone noticed the tie.


All in the spirit of sharing differing opinions, I thought the tie stripe echoed the jacket nicely in the same way a slant rhyme works: they aren't the same color or a clear contrast, but the tones felt harmonious to me and, while not "by the book," I thought the tie stripe and jacket felt comfortable together. That said, I do understand what you are saying - it is definitely not a Dressing 101 move and I get why some wouldn't like it.


----------



## orange fury

Wanted to get a few more wearings out of this before linen becomes seasonally inappropriate:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4F3E-8136-6A4C7B47971E_zpssnzplaxw.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4C5A-B6CD-8B9E85712716_zps5whvxrye.jpg.html

Calvin Klein linen DB
Stafford OCBD
BB Makers tie
RL chinos


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> Wanted to get a few more wearings out of this before linen becomes seasonally inappropriate...


Man, I would too, where did you find that?

here's mine for today:
















JAB red label 3/2 sack SC
Arrow PPBD
tagless repp silk reg stripe (RSRS?)
JAB dk. brown belt
LE light gray worsted trousers
argyles
chocolate PTB's


----------



## Anthony Charton

Fading Fast said:


> I thought the tie stripe echoed the jacket nicely in the same way a slant rhyme works:


This mode of thinking dress through simile to other 'arts' is why I appreciate your posts. Very eloquently put.


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Man, I would too, where did you find that?


eBay NWT at the beginning of the summer. It's not to everyone's taste because it's a bit shorter (ie, trendy-ish) and the lapels are barely acceptable (almost too skinny). With that said, it's 100% linen, barely lined/padded, and a neat shade of mid blue (slate I guess?) that casuals it up a bit, so it's surprisingly been pretty easy to build outfits around. I dunno, I like it lol.


----------



## gamma68

Had a client meeting this morning....





BB 3/2 Madison-fit blazer
BB pinpoint button-down
BB '346' tie
Brighton burgundy belt
JCrew khakis
Merona arglye socks
Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## Fiddlermatt

Wow, I really, really like that look, Gamma. I'm a little colorblind, what color are the stripes in that shirt?


----------



## gamma68

Fiddlermatt said:


> Wow, I really, really like that look, Gamma. I'm a little colorblind, what color are the stripes in that shirt?


Thanks, Fiddlermatt!

I'm not sure what the shirt's pattern is called (maybe someone can help me out here). The stipes are blue. Here's a close-up of the shirt sleeve against the tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Anthony Charton said:


> This mode of thinking dress through simile to other 'arts' is why I appreciate your posts. Very eloquently put.


Thank you, that is very nice of you to say.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Had a client meeting this morning....
> 
> BB 3/2 Madison-fit blazer
> BB pinpoint button-down
> BB '346' tie
> Brighton burgundy belt
> JCrew khakis
> Merona arglye socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


Love the look and I love the tie. Been eyeing a few similar to it on feebay but never pulled the trigger. Seeing you wear it makes me want one even more.


----------



## Fiddlermatt

I just found an almost identical BB tie on ebay, and bought it. Thanks for the inspiration, Gamma.


----------



## gamma68

Fiddlermatt said:


> I just found an almost identical BB tie on ebay, and bought it. Thanks for the inspiration, Gamma.


Glad to help the economy, LOL


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure what the shirt's pattern is called (maybe someone can help me out here).


It's just a multi-color stripe. Some may call it a shadow stripe.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Wacolo, if you are watching. Thanks for the tie. I am enjoying it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Topsider said:


> As much as I hate to be the lone voice of dissent, I think the pink stripe in the tie clashes with the jacket. I do like the PS with that shirt, however.
> 
> That being said, the jacket is wild enough that I doubt anyone noticed the tie.


I thought the clash was on purpose. Creating a "pop of clash." I like the how the shirt stripes and tie stripes play against each other and when you add in the color combinations it gets really interesting.


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> I thought the clash was on purpose. Creating a "pop of clash." I like the how the shirt stripes and tie stripes play against each other and when you add in the color combinations it gets really interesting.


Maybe. I just found it a bit jarring at first glance, which is odd, considering that it's usually pretty hard to criticize anything Billax wears.


----------



## orange fury

I love that it's football season again:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4087-8EAE-7765D20AB1AF_zps93qfqtxd.jpg.html

RL shirt
Tommy Hilfiger pants
Perry Ellis belt


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> It's just a multi-color stripe. Some may call it a shadow stripe.


Thanks, Tops!


----------



## stcolumba

#beatnotredame


----------



## stcolumba

Billax could wear ANYTHING, and it would look wonderful. He is the master of style, tailoring, and imagination. He's got a good eye for what can work.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4087-8EAE-7765D20AB1AF_zps93qfqtxd.jpg.html


What is that ring on your pointer finger?


----------



## WouldaShoulda

FLCracka said:


> What is that ring on your pointer finger?


In case of capture.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Haven't posted in a while, pretty busy with school stuff. 
I think it was Voxsartoria who said something about tieing the bow now wider than the width of your eyes (or close to it). I've been sticking to that and finding it makes an attractive sized bow, personally. Not silly looking or clownish as bows sometimes can be.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> What is that ring on your pointer finger?


Conference champion/FCS national championship ring:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4B19-BEB9-EBB381572221_zpskjf3sed8.jpg.html

blingy to the max, but it's what I do for school spirit during football season lol


----------



## Monocle

stcolumba said:


> Billax could wear ANYTHING, and it would look wonderful. He is the master of style, tailoring, and imagination. He's got a good eye for what can work.


I'm not going to post a full WAYWT pic until I can approximate Billax' confident presentation.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Conference champion/FCS national championship ring:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4B19-BEB9-EBB381572221_zpskjf3sed8.jpg.html
> 
> blingy to the max, but it's what I do for school spirit during football season lol


10-4. What position did you play?


----------



## Reuben

Monocle said:


> I'm not going to throw a football until I can approximate Aaron Murray's confident presentation.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> And, of course, the sleeves _are_ a bit short.


Halston!!!

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Fading Fast

Monocle said:


> I'm not going to post a full WAYWT pic until I can approximate Billax' confident presentation.


If that's the new standard, my last picture post on the WAYWT will truly be my last picture post. I haven't looked that confident once in my entire life.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> 10-4. What position did you play?


Not that impressive of a story, I'm afraid. I was on a board connected to my university during that season, and the NCAA determined after the national championship that the board was eligible to purchase rings with the team.

However, that doesn't stop me from telling people I played quarterback and wide receiver at the same time. For some reason no one believes that though, I don't understand it :biggrin:


----------



## style417

stcolumba said:


> #beatnotredame


My wife is from Michigan and my father in law works at U of M Medical Center. Go Blue!


----------



## P Hudson

Cool day:
Gant sweater, purchased in iirc 1982








Cool with chance of rain:
old Chaps jacket, Wool Overs crew in navy


----------



## wacolo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Wacolo, if you are watching. Thanks for the tie. I am enjoying it.


Solid as always! I was always fond of that tie. I am glad to see it getting some use instead of languishing on my rack.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Wacolo - Thanks. Glad you were watching


----------



## Reuben

Another scorcher here in the classic city:




























BB Madras shirt (thanks Gamma!) and shorts, loden Rancourt for GH Bass beetrolls, and an inherited Filson satchel, one away from visiting all seven continents between my father and I.


----------



## P Hudson

Reuben said:


> BB Madras shirt (thanks Gamma!) and shorts, loden Rancourt for GH Bass beetrolls, and an inherited Filson satchel, one away from visiting all seven continents between my father and I.


In trad-speak, one uses oblique cases following the preposition, hence 'between my father and me.' The nominative (I) is saved almost exclusively for the subject (a notable exception being the object of verbs of being). Of course in the world of wider usage, where people where t-shirts to the opera, anything goes.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> In trad-speak, one uses oblique cases following the preposition, hence 'between my father and me.' The nominative (I) is saved almost exclusively for the subject (a notable exception being the object of verbs of being). Of course in the world of wider usage, where people where t-shirts to the opera, anything goes.


I think I knew P. Hudson was a college professor, but now I'm thinking he's and English professor specifically. Although, an English prof wouldn't write "where" for "wear."  (This coming from someone who constantly makes homonym mistakes.)

Also, P. Hudson, that Gant 1982 sweater is incredible - any chance we can get a better shot of it?

And stcolumba, my girlfriend is a UofM grad and was quite excited about your last post because of the songbook, and then added, "and he looks quite elegant, doesn't he."


----------



## Anthony Charton

P Hudson said:


> In trad-speak, one uses oblique cases following the preposition, hence 'between my father and me.' The nominative (I) is saved almost exclusively for the subject (a notable exception being the object of verbs of being). *Of course in the world of wider usage, where people where t-shirts to the opera, anything goes*.


Actually, I've found the opposite. Because people are taught are school that the proper form is, say, 'Jenny and I' rather than 'Me and Jenny', a kind of hyper-aware (in my experience, borderline pompous) response to that is the use of 'I' in _all_ oblique cases. Heard just a few hours ago from a man in an exensive-looking blazer with an RP accent: 'They invited my wife and I to the country'.

I find that the opposite tendency is the use of 'me 'in the rarer instances where 'I' is needed ('me and my pals'), often heard indifferent social strata. The reelings off of reflexive pronouns by _nouveau_ upstarts and people in the service or sales industry is another matter entirely, though not a happy one, either.

This owes much to the fact that English language has lost much of its case system, and all of its case endings, since the 17th century (and that foreign languages are not all that encouraged within academic systems across the English-speaking world.)

Also, I really like your cardigan.


----------



## stcolumba

style417 said:


> My wife is from Michigan and my father in law works at U of M Medical Center. Go Blue!


Truly, you married into a GREAT family!


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> Not that impressive of a story, I'm afraid. I was on a board connected to my university during that season, and the NCAA determined after the national championship that the board was eligible to purchase rings with the team.
> 
> However, that doesn't stop me from telling people I played quarterback and wide receiver at the same time. For some reason no one believes that though, I don't understand it :biggrin:


I have a Texas UIL State Championship ring/medal I received years ago when I worked in DFW area....not sure where it is....( my wife knows) it is just about as unwearable...


----------



## Fading Fast

Anthony Charton said:


> Actually, I've found the opposite. Because people are taught are school that the proper form is, say, 'Jenny and I' rather than 'Me and Jenny', a kind of hyper-aware (in my experience, borderline pompous) response to that is the use of 'I' in _all_ oblique cases. Heard just a few hours ago from a man in an exensive-looking blazer with an RP accent: 'They invited my wife and I to the country'.
> 
> I find that the opposite tendency is the use of 'me 'in the rarer instances where 'I' is needed ('me and my pals'), often heard indifferent social strata. The reelings off of reflexive pronouns by _nouveau_ upstarts and people in the service or sales industry is another matter entirely, though not a happy one, either.
> 
> This owes much to the fact that English language has lost much of its case system, and all of its case endings, since the 17th century (and that foreign languages are not all that encouraged within academic systems across the English-speaking world.)
> 
> Also, I really like your cardigan.


Having grown up in the (probably) last generation where grammar was taught (drilled) into us, I have noticed all that you reference. Also, as someone who has written professionally for years (as a part - not the entirety - of my career), I keep grammar sites bookmarked (use to be books nearby) to reference regularly as, for me, I need to brush up occasionally and remind myself of the grammar rules (which I think are closer to rules than dress rules).

And like you, I've noticed that intensive and reflexive pronouns, which have narrow and clearly defined uses, get flung around like chicken feed. It will alway be something I notice, but like clothes, what was once "wrong," eventually becomes "okay" if enough people regularly break the rules. Hence, I just take it all in stride - an ill fitted suit, odd pattern combination, haphazard punctuation, "their, there and they're" being used interchangeably - these are small things in life.

Most importantly, we need to see a better shot of P.Hudson's outstanding sweater.


----------



## P Hudson

Anthony Charton said:


> Actually, I've found the opposite. Because people are taught are school that the proper form is, say, 'Jenny and I' rather than 'Me and Jenny', a kind of hyper-aware (in my experience, borderline pompous) response to that is the use of 'I' in _all_ oblique cases. Heard just a few hours ago from a man in an exensive-looking blazer with an RP accent: 'They invited my wife and I to the country'.


Accurate and well-stated.



Fading Fast said:


> And like you, I've noticed that intensive and reflexive pronouns, which have narrow and clearly defined uses, get flung around like chicken feed. It will alway be something I notice, but like clothes, what was once "wrong," eventually becomes "okay" if enough people regularly break the rules. Hence, I just take it all in stride - an ill fitted suit, odd pattern combination, haphazard punctuation, "their, there and they're" being used interchangeably - these are small things in life.


Sure. But we're trads. We aspire to a higher standard!



Fading Fast said:


> Most importantly, we need to see a better shot of P.Hudson's outstanding sweater.


I'll work on a picture of that sweater one of these days. I'm limited with respect to the camera.

p.s. no, my PhD isn't in English, but I know that 'I' is nominative (and 'reference' isn't a verb:rolleyes2. Most of my publications are Cambridge-based, where they tend to have a conservative approach to language. Some of it is the fruit of studying and teaching a (mostly dead European) language, and having a mother who had studied or was fluent in 6 of them.


----------



## jimw

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Wacolo - Thanks. Glad you were watching


Just curious, Jarrod - who takes your photos. They're not delay-action selfies, are they?

Sorry - it only just occurred to me that many of your photos are in the exact same location.....

Jim


----------



## Reuben

J. Press poplin sack
Mercer & Sons pink striped PPBD
Southern Proper azalea bow tie
Alden snuff suede tassels


----------



## oxford cloth button down

jimw said:


> Just curious, Jarrod - who takes your photos. They're not delay-action selfies, are they?
> 
> Sorry - it only just occurred to me that many of your photos are in the exact same location.....
> 
> Jim


Jim - No worries. Lots of people ask. I use the timer feature on my camera. I set it on top of a newspaper vending machine.

Reuben - Looking good!


----------



## P Hudson

Unedited water closet pic: J Press (SF era) tweed sack, LE mock, LE khakis, AE Winter Parks.


----------



## orange fury

Meetings followed up by meetings with a dash of meetings, for good measure:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4FEA-9D32-C2DF6B59F0BB_zpssffmjvnd.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-40DB-A577-724C23FE65D9_zpsfxb2voi0.jpg.html

Stafford blazer/ocbd
RL chinos
BB 346 bow tie
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## Anthony Charton

Reuben said:


>


So- I dig this, but it looks like the jacket could do with some waist suppression, even considering your undarted, trad tendencies. I say this especially as your cuts, though usually ample, do usually outline your frame.


----------



## Reuben

Anthony Charton said:


> So- I dig this, but it looks like the jacket could do with some waist suppression, even considering your undarted, trad tendencies. I say this especially as your cuts, though usually ample, do usually outline your frame.


I don't think it needs any waist suppression as it's on the slimmer side for my jackets and suits. What I believe you're seeing is the rather stiff nature of the new cotton poplin. As I wear it more I imagine it'll break in and drape better. The shoulders are also a touch more constructed than I like, rather surprising on a J. Press sack.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> The shoulders are also a touch more constructed than I like, rather surprising on a J. Press sack.


Not surprising at all. Modern day J Press shoulders are known to be a bit built up. I have a Press sack blazer and definitely wish the shoulders were less padded.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Halston!!!
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Disco trad. I wear as much Brooksgate as is possible.

Here's a redux, with better trousers, and a less-Ivy (in practical terms) shirt (which is perhaps more Ivy, historically, because it's from B-squared), and an Arnys' tie, thanks to drlivingston.


















EDIT: I'm willing to admit that this is not really trad.


----------



## orange fury

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Disco trad. I wear as much Brooksgate as is possible.
> 
> Here's a redux, with better trousers, and a less-Ivy (in practical terms) shirt (which is perhaps more Ivy, historically, because it's from B-squared), and an Arnys' tie, thanks to drlivingston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm willing to admit that this is not really trad.


Yeah but I'm a fan :thumbs-up:

Then again, thats not saying much lol...


----------



## P Hudson

Threadbare J Press sack, LE Canvas shirt, LE khakis, dreaded BB argyles, AE saddles:














Sorry about the orientation. I don't know how to manipulate pictures on my office PC. The Mac I use at home is more straightforward.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Disco trad. I wear as much Brooksgate as is possible.
> 
> Here's a redux, with better trousers, and a less-Ivy (in practical terms) shirt (which is perhaps more Ivy, historically, because it's from B-squared), and an Arnys' tie, thanks to drlivingston.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: I'm willing to admit that this is not really trad.


I think Jimmy Steinway could get down to this.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson said:


> Threadbare J Press sack, LE Canvas shirt, LE khakis, dreaded BB argyles, AE saddles:
> 
> View attachment 12584
> 
> Sorry about the orientation. I don't know how to manipulate pictures on my office PC. The Mac I use at home is more straightforward.


I LOVE that shirt, vintage or current?

and you weren't kidding about "threadbare" lol, looks good though


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> I don't think it needs any waist suppression as it's on the slimmer side for my jackets and suits. What I believe you're seeing is the rather stiff nature of the new cotton poplin. As I wear it more I imagine it'll break in and drape better. The shoulders are also a touch more constructed than I like, rather surprising on a J. Press sack.


The Cohen jackets are just like that. I spent Saturday afternoon trying on different Cohen models at Press in DC and they were all like that. The good news is that my Cohen seersucker suit that I got from O'Connell's did eventually break in a bit and the shoulders rounded out a little.

The Southwick jackets from Press are cut more like the Press of old. Unfortunately they cost twice as much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## P Hudson

orange fury said:


> I LOVE that shirt, vintage or current?
> 
> and you weren't kidding about "threadbare" lol, looks good though


I think it was being cleared out this Spring. It elicits a lot of comments.


----------



## stcolumba

P Hudson said:


> Unedited water closet pic: J Press (SF era) tweed sack, LE mock, LE khakis, AE Winter Parks.
> View attachment 12571


Nice colors. Especially, I like the pocket square.


----------



## orange fury

University stripe and Argyll & Sutherland on a Tuesday:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4717-AE58-BD8A34D50CAE_zpswgrycvoa.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4F32-9D29-E6D6036424BE_zpsidf8ongw.jpg.html

Stafford SC/OCBD
RL chinos
BB 346 bow
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## sskim3

starting to get a little nippy in NYC.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> starting to get a little nippy in NYC.


I like that tie, are those dogs on it? It reminds me of my Chipp emblematic with Westies


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

BBGF Navy Blazer
LE paisley tie 
Club Room dk red gingham broadcloth
LE mid gray worsted trousers
JAB burgundy belt

n/p light gray/mid gray/dk red argyles and burgundy punch cap bostonians


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> BBGF Navy Blazer
> LE paisley tie
> Club Room dk red gingham broadcloth
> LE mid gray worsted trousers
> JAB burgundy belt
> 
> n/p light gray/mid gray/dk red argyles and burgundy punch cap bostonians


I would rather see you not wear a tie at all with that outfit, than wear one so garish as that. Also, what color are that blazer's buttons? Without them showing in the pic, it kind of looks like you're wearing another orphaned suit jacket.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> I like that tie, are those dogs on it? It reminds me of my Chipp emblematic with Westies


Yes sir - it was a whim purchase while the girlfriend was returning some stuff at jcrew factory. For roughly ~$15, I said why the hell not. Here is a close up. 









TDO - I agree w/ FLCrakca that the tie doesnt fit as well. I would suggest no tie or just a solid tie. The tie now makes things a little too busy.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

sskim3 said:


> TDO - I agree w/ FLCrakca that the tie doesnt fit as well. I would suggest no tie or just a solid tie. The tie now makes things a little too busy.


The blazer buttons are gold. I thought the tie was a good pick for this shirt because the paisleys are larger so as to make sure the scale was different, and there's a dark red in there that matches the gingham perfectly. I figured stripes would be hard to match, and a smaller foulard pattern would be too similar in scale to the checks, and a solid would be too formal, so this was what I picked. Which begs the question, is there a tie that would look good with this shirt or should I just always go sans tie with this one?


----------



## leisureclass

^ I would try that shirt with a solid silk knit tie, and that tie with a solid colored blue or white shirt. When in doubt keep it simple.


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> The blazer buttons are gold. I thought the tie was a good pick for this shirt because the paisleys are larger so as to make sure the scale was different, and there's a dark red in there that matches the gingham perfectly. I figured stripes would be hard to match, and a smaller foulard pattern would be too similar in scale to the checks, and a solid would be too formal, so this was what I picked. Which begs the question, is there a tie that would look good with this shirt or should I just always go sans tie with this one?


I would wear that shirt without a tie, but if you were going to do a tie, that's where textures come in to play. I would look at something like a solid navy knit with this, the solid color will ground the heavy pattern of the shirt, but the texture will make it more casual while not pattern-clashing. Just a thought.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

leisureclass said:


> ^ I would try that shirt with a solid silk knit tie, and that tie with a solid colored blue or white shirt. When in doubt keep it simple.





orange fury said:


> I would wear that shirt without a tie, but if you were going to do a tie, that's where textures come in to play. I would look at something like a solid navy knit with this, the solid color will ground the heavy pattern of the shirt, but the texture will make it more casual while not pattern-clashing. Just a thought.


Crap, I don't know why I didn't think of that, problem solved, thanks gents!


----------



## sskim3

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Crap, I don't know why I didn't think of that, problem solved, thanks gents!


BTW - you gotta show off that blazer more with the buttons! Looking forward to the next outfit! :biggrin:


----------



## Duvel

TDO, for what it's worth, I think these fit photos look a little better when one hand at most is in pocket; best would be no hands in pockets. It just looks neater to me, and it wouldn't hide the buttons as much.


----------



## Fading Fast

Fading Fast in a basic work from home (and run a few errands) uniform:

Shirt: BB OCBD
Polo: Locaste (temperature actually dropped enough to wear two shirts)
Pants: Old Navy ($11 on Labor Day sale )
Belt: Polo RRL
Shoes: BB Bucks

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-9_zps874737dd.jpg.html


----------



## stcolumba

Cross post from the "other side" of Andy. Mostly SuitSupply stuff.


----------



## Billax

Quite a pleasing combination, stcolumba! Nice photocomposition, too.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> Fading Fast in a basic work from home (and run a few errands) uniform:
> 
> Shirt: BB OCBD
> Polo: Locaste (temperature actually dropped enough to wear two shirts)


Is a polo under an OCBD common? I haven't seen this before so it peaked my interest. At first glance, I thought it was a button down shirt within a button down shirt and got really confused...


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Is a polo under an OCBD common? I haven't seen this before so it peaked my interest. At first glance, I thought it was a button down shirt within a button down shirt and got really confused...


Growing up in the Northeast, it wasn't common but it was done - but I'll be interested to hear from others. It was pure happenstance for me today as I thought it was going to be warmer when I first got dressed and only threw on the OCBD later when I had to run out and the day hadn't warmed up as expected.


----------



## Duvel

FF, I'm on the fence about the look. At the same time, I will do an OCBD or other BD under a rugby shirt. I think the difference with what you're doing is that both shirts are tucked in; that aspect feels awkward to me.


----------



## Odradek

stcolumba said:


> Cross post from the "other side" of Andy. Mostly SuitSupply stuff.


That's a great looking suit.


----------



## Reuben

BR madras, BB chinos and shoes, RT belt. I could wish the chinos were cuffed (also need to take in the waist a bit and shorten the belt), but the fit is good and I'd bought them cheap from eBay to try out the Hudson fit. Wish they had a longer zipper though.


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> FF, I'm on the fence about the look. At the same time, I will do an OCBD or other BD under a rugby shirt. I think the difference with what you're doing is that both shirts are tucked in; that aspect feels awkward to me.


Agreed. To me, the only way that look can work is if you're basically wearing the outer layer like a sweater or jacket.



stcolumba said:


> Cross post from the "other side" of Andy. Mostly SuitSupply stuff.


They make some nice looking suits.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> TDO, for what it's worth, I think these fit photos look a little better when one hand at most is in pocket; best would be no hands in pockets. It just looks neater to me, and it wouldn't hide the buttons as much.


I disagree. I think that it is hard to look natural when standing with both arms by your side. If you flip through the pages you will see that most people look more natural when doing something other than standing and trying to fully demonstrate the fit of the rig. There are exceptions. If I recall correctly, Billax can do this as well as a few others, but these guys would look natural in any setting.

TDO - I like the rig overall. I don't like the tie, but the fits are good, the tie length is right, and you look comfortable. You are moving in the right direction. Switch out the tie for a knit tie and the worsteds for tan chinos net time for that shirt. I think that would be a good setting for it.

STC - Sharp as ever.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


>


Really like the shoes.


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


> Really like the shoes.


Thanks. They were originally a fairly generic dark brown, but I've been hitting them with black polish every second or third time and burgundy once in a blue moon. I think the black tends to show more in the crevices around the pebble grain, accentuating the texture and giving it a nice, dark sheen.


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


> I disagree. I think that it is hard to look natural when standing with both arms by your side. If youflip through the pages you will see that most people look more natural when doing some other than standing and trying to fully demonstrate the fit of the rig. There are excepttions. If I recall correctly, Billax can do this as well as a few others, but these guys would look natural in any setting.
> 
> TDO - I like the rig overall. I don't like the tie, but the fits are good, the tie length is right, and you look comfortable. You are moving in the right direction. Switch out the tie for a knit tie and the worsteds for tan chinos net time for that shirt. I think that would be a good setting for it.
> 
> STC - Sharp as ever.


I'm with OCBD on this. While putting both hands in the pockets had the unfortunate effect of crumpling the jacket so we couldn't get a good look at it, imo doing something with the hands usually helps. Cf StC and the baseball. The overall composition of the pic is great (I esp like the cuffs on the trousers), but he nevertheless found a way to add to the overall impression by bringing in the ball--he often does the same with the music books.

As for TDO's outfit, I think it is good. The tie might be a bit loud with that shirt, and some of the advice already given is worth heeding, but I don't think the overall look is fatally flawed--at least if one has the confidence to wear it without being self-conscious.


----------



## Jovan

One more order of the usual.

Donald Bunce suit
Brooks Brothers PPBD
Etro tie
Ledbury pocket square and socks
Croft & Barrow belt
Allen Edmonds Park Ave.


----------



## Duvel

I don't know. I'm willing to admit I'm wrong about this, especially as I have not taken or posted any fit photos. However, I still think it looks a little slovenly. This, for better or worse, may have something to do with my upbringing: I was always told to keep my hands out of my pockets, especially if I were dressed up.


----------



## Billax

I agree with OCBD and P Hudson that standing erect and taking a full body shot is difficult. Like stcolumba, I like to use a prop when I can. Here, I'm using a book for a prop and I'm leaning against a wall in the house, so I'm not completely erect. Sometimes I put one hand in a front pocket, though that does have the effect of raising the pant leg somewhat. If I'm lucky enough to get shirt cuffs, pant cuffs and crease, collar roll and tie dimple all correct, well, that's plenty good enough for me.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

My son asked to wear his Weejuns to school, contrary to my wife's claim that I somehow put him up to it:



Anyway, this will probably be the last time this year that I wear this lighter blue tie; I'd like to know how it looks against the pink puppytooth shirt:



For analytical purposes (suggestions welcome: a woven tie, perhaps?):


----------



## gamma68

This look is killer, Billax. Details on all items, please!



Billax said:


> I agree with OCBD and P Hudson that standing erect and taking a full body shot is difficult. Like stcolumba, I like to use a prop when I can. Here, I'm using a book for a prop and I'm leaning against a wall in the house, so I'm not completely erect. Sometimes I put one hand in a front pocket, though that does have the effect of raising the pant leg somewhat. If I'm lucky enough to get shirt cuffs, pant cuffs and crease, collar roll and tie dimple all correct, well, that's plenty good enough for me.


----------



## Jovan

I still think one should at least be standing to get the _general_ impression of the fit. A well fitting garment will still be just that no matter what position one is in, after all. I can tell that Billax's clothing fits well, for example.

But the main thing to do, when taking pictures JUST for fit criticisms, is _relax_. I find a lot of guys tend to hunch their shoulders up, put their arms too much to their sides, etc. when standing "normally" for fit pics. I'm guilty of doing it myself. Take a deep breath. Good? Now exhale and have the picture taken.


----------



## ReppTie

Really really like this!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fading Fast

ReppTie said:


> Really really like this!


[/QUOTE]

Yep, Billax nailed it again.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Cross post from the "other side" of Andy. Mostly SuitSupply stuff.


Great looking suit, but I'm a little surprised to see the switch to the fall wardrobe already. To my eye, the suit and tie say "it's getting too cool".


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> One more order of the usual.
> 
> Donald Bunce suit
> Brooks Brothers PPBD
> Etro tie
> Ledbury pocket square and socks
> Croft & Barrow belt
> Allen Edmonds Park Ave.


Looking good Jovan. I love the socks. May I inquire as to the price point? I'm not familiar with Ledbury.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> I agree with OCBD and P Hudson that standing erect and taking a full body shot is difficult. Like stcolumba, I like to use a prop when I can. Here, I'm using a book for a prop and I'm leaning against a wall in the house, so I'm not completely erect. Sometimes I put one hand in a front pocket, though that does have the effect of raising the pant leg somewhat. If I'm lucky enough to get shirt cuffs, pant cuffs and crease, collar roll and tie dimple all correct, well, that's plenty good enough for me.


Impeccable as always. The shoulders on the SC are great.


----------



## FiscalDean

SlideGuitarist said:


> My son asked to wear his Weejuns to school, contrary to my wife's claim that I somehow put him up to it:
> 
> Anyway, this will probably be the last time this year that I wear this lighter blue tie; I'd like to know how it looks against the pink puppytooth shirt:
> 
> For analytical purposes (suggestions welcome: a woven tie, perhaps?):


I think the tie and shirt combination look good, scale is right and the colors work well together.
.


----------



## Duvel

Great look, Billax. The yellow sweater with that outfit is perfect.

Love your use of props to handle the "hand dilemma" we've been talking about.



Billax said:


> I agree with OCBD and P Hudson that standing erect and taking a full body shot is difficult. Like stcolumba, I like to use a prop when I can. Here, I'm using a book for a prop and I'm leaning against a wall in the house, so I'm not completely erect. Sometimes I put one hand in a front pocket, though that does have the effect of raising the pant leg somewhat. If I'm lucky enough to get shirt cuffs, pant cuffs and crease, collar roll and tie dimple all correct, well, that's plenty good enough for me.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax, the textures in what you're wearing there are wonderful, and I think that's the perfect use for navy trousers.

Slideguitarist,

I like how that works. The scale and colors do, indeed, work well together. That green looks like nearly the exact opposite of that pink, which ties it together.

Surely, however, that _is_ a woven tie. If you mean a woven "neat," then I have to said I'd rather see a foulard, best in madder.

Here's the top half of what I wore yesterday, with the bottom half elsewhere.


----------



## orange fury

YRR- the colors in that tie, shirt, and pocket square play off each other beautifully. I really like that tie...


----------



## orange fury

Inaugural run of my new Southern Proper bow tie. It may almost be autumn, but it feels like mid-summer, so I have no qualms about a summery now tie (that, and I just wanted to wear it):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-481B-9219-88954AFD02B0_zpsf5cqqggx.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-430A-AB22-727880EDE8A5_zps3fj3n2gy.jpg.html

Stafford jacket
RL shirt/chinos
Southern Proper bow tie
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, absolutely great looking bow tie - the pattern is fantastic.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Inaugural run of my new Southern Proper bow tie. It may almost be autumn, but it feels like mid-summer, so I have no qualms about a summery now tie (that, and I just wanted to wear it):
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-430A-AB22-727880EDE8A5_zps3fj3n2gy.jpg.html
> 
> Stafford jacket
> RL shirt/chinos
> Southern Proper bow tie
> Lacoste surcingle


Is that the free one they included with your order recently, or did you pick that one out?


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Is that the free one they included with your order recently, or did you pick that one out?


It's the free one they included


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> The Cohen jackets are just like that. I spent Saturday afternoon trying on different Cohen models at Press in DC and they were all like that. The good news is that my Cohen seersucker suit that I got from O'Connell's did eventually break in a bit and the shoulders rounded out a little.
> 
> The Southwick jackets from Press are cut more like the Press of old. Unfortunately they cost twice as much.


My Press sack blazer and sack seersucker suit are both the Plymouth model....and both have a little more structure to the shoulders than I'd like.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> It's the free one they included


Cool. Glad they sent one that was to your liking.


----------



## Duvel

With temps dropping to fall-like numbers this week, I've broken out my heavier 3/2 jackets. I'm getting the anticipated reactions at work, e.g., "Job interview?" All I did yesterday was throw on my corduroy jacket over my usual OCBD! Today I'm in a new PRL pink OCBD with regimental tie and my recently thrifted Orvis sack tweed SC (thank you Mississippi Mud!), and you'd think I'd shown up in tails.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> With temps dropping to fall-like numbers this week, I've broken out my heavier 3/2 jackets. I'm getting the anticipated reactions at work, e.g., "Job interview?" All I did yesterday was throw on my corduroy jacket over my usual OCBD! Today I'm in a new PRL pink OCBD with regimental tie and my recently thrifted Orvis sack tweed SC (thank you Mississippi Mud!), and you'd think I'd shown up in tails.


Do people wear ties in your office? If not, then I would expect the reaction you're getting. You are dressing to stand out, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Duvel

No, they don't but I think they should. 

That said, the women, more than not, dress up quite a bit, especially those in positions similar to mine. Their work attire is, I would say, equivalent to or better than what I am wearing today. So on that level, what I'm wearing is very much in line with what others wear.

However, the dudes here have no sense of what's good to wear in the office. Baggy, unpressed GAP khakis, short-sleeve polos, occasionally an OCBD or button-up sport shirt. Even the VP gets it wrong--some kind of awful grey suit that looks like it's from Walmart, nondescript black shoes, and an open-collar shirt, no tie--every day.

We're supposed to represent a fine, prestigious liberal arts college. Most of the time, we look like fast-food employees. So I frankly don't care if I draw attention. I feel good in what I'm wearing, and I hardly feel overdressed.

I asked Mrs Duvel what I should say if someone asked why I was dressed up. She said, "Tell them it's because you're a Gary Bear, and sometimes Gary Bears like to get dressed up." I actually used that line when a coworker asked and she howled with laughter.



FLCracka said:


> Do people wear ties in your office? If not, then I would expect the reaction you're getting. You are dressing to stand out, whether you like it or not.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Even the VP gets it wrong--some kind of awful grey suit that looks like it's from Walmart, nondescript black shoes, and an open-collar shirt, no tie--every day.


Blecchh! I hate that look!!


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, no kidding. With a visible white crewneck t-shirt, no less. And he'll stand and give a presentation all the while jiggling the keys in his pants pocket. Hands out of the pockets, please!



FLCracka said:


> Blecchh! I hate that look!!


----------



## Duvel

As an aside, I find the PRL collar very adequate for a tie. It can't beat the roll or size of a BB collar, of course, but it looks better than I thought it might. I'm wearing the flap-pocket, no-pony OCBD that I found on deep sale in August.

I should add, by the way, that I generally feel ignored at work by most of my coworkers, a sad but true condition of our rather dysfunctional environment. So, for one thing, I don't really expect people to pay much attention to me regardless of what I wear. For another, if they do pay more attention, maybe that would be a good thing.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> I don't know. I'm willing to admit I'm wrong about this, especially as I have not taken or posted any fit photos. However, I still think it looks a little slovenly. This, for better or worse, may have something to do with my upbringing: I was always told to keep my hands out of my pockets, especially if I were dressed up.


I was trying to imitate OrangeFury's posture in his pics because he always looks so damn good...
Still haven't gotten it quite right.
Today's look is sans jacket as I'm probably just going to be doing inventory or schlepping stuff today.
Bass OCBD
Bert Pulitzer tie
Leatherman power yacht motif belt
khaki chinos
khaki argyles
J&M saddle oxfords


----------



## Duvel

I like the color of that shirt, TDO. I'd remove the pen, though, and not just for looks--I ruined a shirt or two that way back in my college days.


----------



## stcolumba

Back in first place in the ALC! Go, Tigers!

When I use a prop, I'm usually trying to hide behind it!


----------



## Duvel

Sharp, stc! Love the olive of that jacket. Perfect with the navy pants, and that tie is great. Truly, truly good!

That's the look I'm going for in my college development office, and I think that is the look that is perfect in my line of work. Academic trad.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> I like the color of that shirt, TDO. I'd remove the pen, though, and not just for looks--I ruined a shirt or two that way back in my college days.


I'm way too error prone for ink so its not actually a pen, but the coolest mechanical pencil I've found. It's from Uniball and it has the Kuru Toga mechanism which rotates the lead every time it contacts the paper keeping the point fine and way harder to break, so even knuckle-draggers like me can use a 0.5mm lead with almost no breakage. This one has lasted me the 5 years it took for my undergrad and then some.


----------



## Duvel

TDO, well, that's good. On to the aesthetics, then... it's kind of an IT worker look. Avoid.


----------



## universitystripe

I admire Duvel's decision to wear coat and tie in his office, especially since he has noticed that the women tend to dress more admirably than the men. 

Dressing to your office's atmosphere is a tricky game. Personally, I am in line with Duvel and believe professionals should dress as such. My office is incredibly casual (with both sexes) and I made the conscious decision to wear an OCBD, khakis, and nice loafers each day with a sport coat and tie when appropriate. As I climb the ladder, I will ease in to wearing the coat and tie daily.


----------



## CMDC

Teba jacket from Burgos, Madrid
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
Kiton tie
BB khakis
AE shell Randolph


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. Coincidentally, another guy here is in a nice shirt and a tie today. I've noticed that he does occasionally step it up, even with a nice bow-tie now and then. So it can be done!



universitystripe said:


> I admire Duvel's decision to wear coat and tie in his office, especially since he has noticed that the women tend to dress more admirably than the men.
> 
> Dressing to your office's atmosphere is a tricky game. Personally, I am in line with Duvel and believe professionals should dress as such. My office is incredibly casual (with both sexes) and I made the conscious decision to wear an OCBD, khakis, and nice loafers each day with a sport coat and tie when appropriate. As I climb the ladder, I will ease in to wearing the coat and tie daily.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Go, Tigers, indeed (born Michigander in the house)! Second rig on this page with dark blue slacks, which look just fine with gray (possibly tending bluish) tweed jackets.


----------



## sskim3

CMDC said:


> Teba jacket from Burgos, Madrid
> BB blue pinpoint ocbd
> Kiton tie
> BB khakis
> AE shell Randolph


The jacket looks great! What is it made from?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...Slideguitarist,
> 
> I like how that works. The scale and colors do, indeed, work well together. That green looks like nearly the exact opposite of that pink, which ties it together.
> 
> Surely, however, that _is_ a woven tie. If you mean a woven "neat," then I have to said I'd rather see a foulard, best in madder.


I mean "knit," actually but your tip is what I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## CMDC

sskim3 said:


> The jacket looks great! What is it made from?


1/2 linen; 1/2 wool.

The more standard Teba jacket is made from jersey cotton material. Basically a sweater/jacket hybrid.


----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Looking good Jovan. I love the socks. May I inquire as to the price point? I'm not familiar with Ledbury.


Thank you. Here you go. Both me and stcolumba are noted as fans of their shirts (what they started out selling), though I don't think he's gotten anything besides them.

https://www.ledbury.com/accessories/socks

Their socks are nice, though tend to slide down a lot during the day. I recommend sock garters.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> I was trying to imitate OrangeFury's posture in his pics because he always looks so damn good...
> Still haven't gotten it quite right.
> Today's look is sans jacket as I'm probably just going to be doing inventory or schlepping stuff today.
> Bass OCBD
> Bert Pulitzer tie
> Leatherman power yacht motif belt
> khaki chinos
> khaki argyles
> J&M saddle oxfords


If going without a jacket, one should doff the tie as well. 



stcolumba said:


> Back in first place in the ALC! Go, Tigers!
> 
> When I use a prop, I'm usually trying to hide behind it!


Nice look here, as always.


----------



## Billax

Duvel, check your PMs, please.


----------



## stcolumba

RE: Ledbury shirts. I purchased two of their shirts when they first started. They are OK. But, they are more expensive than Brooks Bros. They have greatly expanded their colors and styles. But, I just look and don't buy.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Well, I'm back after several months of preparing for grad school. It's also one of the first combos I'm actually decently proud of recently. :{) Great looks all around, fellas!



Shirt: BB
Tie: Hathaway
Sweater Vest: Woods and Grey
SC: Palm Beach
Pants: Dockers
Shoes: Unnamed Brown Wingtips


----------



## Spin Evans

Gorgeous vest. I'm a big fan of sleeveless cardigans, and they're not easy to find. But surely you're someplace other than TN; I know it ain't chilly enough for tweed and a sweater these days!


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Spin Evans said:


> Gorgeous vest. I'm a big fan of sleeveless cardigans, and they're not easy to find. But surely you're someplace other than TN; I know it ain't chilly enough for tweed and a sweater these days!


Thanks! I recently moved up to Indiana, where we finally had a cold snap this week. I spend most of my time inside, and they really like keeping the AC on full blast. :{P That vest is a pride and joy of mine--I have another one in blue cable knit, and really want to expand the collection.


----------



## orange fury

Growing up, the blue blazer/chinos/blue and gold #4 stripe tie/blue OCBD look was what I always identified as quintessentially prep/ivy/yacht club. It's always been a favorite look of mine:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4015-944D-2303CC753331_zps6kvcp1e9.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-41DD-B30D-417E8DE98552_zpshgqpot1q.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBD
RL chinos
BB 346 bow tie


----------



## conductor

It's been a while!
Today:










LE shirt
BB Sport Coat
Knit tie Kenneth Stevens 
not pictured:
dark pants and socks, AE Randolph in shell


----------



## orange fury

So I swapped the jacket for a cardigan once I got to the office, because it was a bit cold at my desk. It's funny, I never receive comments about my clothing, but for something so relatively mundane/subdued/conservative (compared to some of what I normally wear), this rig has been a source of constant comment this morning:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4D9D-B5F3-90CB386ECBE9_zpstwb2xlxq.jpg.html

(hooray for finding a cardigan that fits me!)


----------



## sskim3

Very very boring look.... black, gray, white..... Go figure but people in the office loved the tie which I am not too fond of....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

CMDC - I dig it all.


Conductor - That lapel roll rocks!

Gamma - Looking good consistently.


----------



## Jovan

BB Makers "Brooksease" sack suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
Nautica tie
Allen Edmonds Fairfax


----------



## Duvel

That suit is excellent, Jovan. Very sharp.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


>


Dude, did you dye your hair?!


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> BB Makers "Brooksease" sack suit
> Ledbury shirt and pocket square
> Nautica tie
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax


Extra WASP point for the blond hair?

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> That suit is excellent, Jovan. Very sharp.


Thank you. 



FLCracka said:


> Dude, did you dye your hair?!


Was needed for a costume. If I do anything else with it, I'll probably take it to dark blond.



L-feld said:


> Extra WASP point for the blond hair?
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Of course. Doesn't every cocky blond guy from those college movies dress Trad?


----------



## P Hudson

Ivy League workwear:

Wool Overs shetland, BB ocbd, LE Khakis, AE saddles--Corbin tweed over the top:


----------



## P Hudson

I tried unsuccessfully to post these yesterday. Polo Jacket and shirt, BB square, blue "dress khakis", Pantharella argyles, MacNeil shells:


----------



## Duvel

P Hudson, dammit--now I've got a hankering again for a Wool Over. Muffy has talked them up a good deal, and I hear some good things. Looks good on you!

May I ask about fit? What's your usual size in a sweater like that, and what size is the Wool Over? Thanks.


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Ivy League workwear:
> 
> Wool Overs shetland, BB ocbd, LE Khakis, AE saddles--Corbin tweed over the top:
> View attachment 12619
> View attachment 12618


Terrific, P Hudson! You always look "in the Ivy zone," and sometimes, as here, you look like you've just walked out of a class on Renaissance Art. So collegiate!


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> May I ask about fit? What's your usual size in a sweater like that, and what size is the Wool Over? Thanks.


I'm 6ft, 165 pounds, have a 32 inch waist, and wear a 39/40 inch jacket. Shirts I wear are 15.5x34. In other words, I'm Mr Average--a happy medium in nearly everything. So I ordered 2 "Fisherman's Crew" and a Guernsey from Wool Overs, all in medium. They offer a lambswool crew, but it looked "neat" and thin. These are a hardier and bulkier wool. I was hoping for something more shaggy, but these are not at all brushed. Also, the neck opening is just a bit bigger than expected. Other than that, they're great at that price point (with fairly cheap shipping and constant sales to boot).

More specifically concerning fit, the sleeve is perfect if I don't roll the cuff, the waist is very slightly longer than ideal for me, and the girth is good, though I could gain 20 pounds and it might fit even better. IOW, they run just a bit big around. The web site has a fairly precise measuring guide which I used. The guernsey, which I've only put on once, is similar though possibly just a bit snugger.

By the way, I believe you can get many of their products on Amazon now, which might save some postage.

IMO these are the real deal, not a product that has been heavily stylised for the US market. I suspect Ralph Lauren and Tommy Hilfiger would tweak these things in various ways, but I wanted a good wool sweater and had trouble getting beyond the ubiquitous cotton crews or the high priced items that are hard to justify in such a warm climate. These will be great under a sport jacket, or under my motorcycle jacket on a cold day.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Of course. Doesn't every cocky blond guy from those college movies dress Trad?


Watch out, I think Reuben already has the market cornered on the Billy Zabka with a better collar roll look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Watch out, I think Reuben already has the market cornered on the Billy Zabka with a better collar roll look.


Nah, brown hair here though I have been described as "the preppy villain from an 80's movie, but like, nice" before.


----------



## Jovan

Reuben said:


> Nah, brown hair here though I have been described as "the preppy villain from an 80's movie, but like, nice" before.


Don't forget 2000s movies for a good selection of _brown_-haired, preppy a**holes.


----------



## Duvel

P Hudson, I think the fit on the sweater is perfect.


----------



## orange fury

Getting my last bit of summer-wear in before autumn rolls around:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-44D9-8CC2-8516742B6276_zpsadadwj5i.jpg.html

Vineyard Vines shirt
Tommy Hilfiger pants
Timex Weekender on NATO


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, that sweater is perfect in a echoing vintage way. I read your description and I can see that the neck opening is bigger than is usually done today and the body isn't snug and it is a bit longer than, again, is usually done today, but those fit dimensions - along with the heavy looking texture and classic grey color - give the sweater a 1940s (or really '20s - '50s) look to my eye. It looks much better than a generic Polo or J.Crew offering. I'm heading to the website now. 

As someone who is 6'1", 150lb, 15/34 shirt, would you suggest I go to a size small as it sounds as if I have a smaller upper body than you and might swim in the medium?


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> As someone who is 6'1", 150lb, 15/34 shirt, would you suggest I go to a size small as it sounds as if I have a smaller upper body than you and might swim in the medium?


Im 5'11"/158 lbs, and based on their sizing online, I'm going with a small if/when I order from them


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Im 5'11"/158 lbs, and based on their sizing online, I'm going with a small if/when I order from them


I'm with you - agreed on sizing. I was just checking out the site - based on P.Hudson's review, it looks like a very reasonable price.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


> Nah, brown hair here though I have been described as "the preppy villain from an 80's movie, but like, nice" before.


Me too and it is usually this guy who actually looks nothing like me.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> P.Hudson, that sweater is perfect in a echoing vintage way. I read your description and I can see that the neck opening is bigger than is usually done today and the body isn't snug and it is a bit longer than, again, is usually done today, but those fit dimensions - along with the heavy looking texture and classic grey color - give the sweater a 1940s (or really '20s - '50s) look to my eye. It looks much better than a generic Polo or J.Crew offering. I'm heading to the website now.
> 
> As someone who is 6'1", 150lb, 15/34 shirt, would you suggest I go to a size small as it sounds as if I have a smaller upper body than you and might swim in the medium?


A place, like O'Connells, would recommend a roomy fit. That's the "science" of a wool sweater--the air space between you and porous wool fibers. A wool sweater that is too snug would make you sweat to death. The air space also protects one from the fierce, piercing winter wind. P Hudson's sweater is perfect.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> A place, like O'Connells, would recommend a roomy fit. That's the "science" of a wool sweater--the air space between you and porous wool fibers. A wool sweater that is too snug would make you sweat to death. The air space also protects one from the fierce, piercing winter wind. P Hudson's sweater is perfect.


Thank you for the insight and guidance. I do understand what you are saying, but think if the sweater fits a little big on P.Hudson's frame, on mine it would be silly. As with most people, OTR clothing aren't perfect and I'm always trying to figure out the best compromise.

That aside, I could see stcolumba in that sweater on a UofM football game day.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the insight and guidance. I do understand what you are saying, but think if the sweater fits a little big on P.Hudson's frame, on mine it would be silly. As with most people, OTR clothing aren't perfect and I'm always trying to figure out the best compromise.
> 
> That aside, I could see stcolumba in that sweater on a UofM football game day.


Ha! Well, at least, this week, we have a chance of winning! (Zero points; how humiliating!)


----------



## August West

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the insight and guidance. I do understand what you are saying, but think if the sweater fits a little big on P.Hudson's frame, on mine it would be silly. As with most people, OTR clothing aren't perfect and I'm always trying to figure out the best compromise.
> 
> That aside, I could see stcolumba in that sweater on a UofM football game day.


FWIW, I have the same sweater that PHudson is wearing, in Medium. I am 5"10" and 160 lbs with a relatively slender build. The shoulders and body fit me well, (roomy but not over so), but it is longer than I would like. The sleeve length is OK when cuffed.


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> Me too and it is usually this guy who actually looks nothing like me.


Ironically, I think Dean Ulich is more our spirit animal in Revenge of the Nerds.


----------



## Fading Fast

August West said:


> FWIW, I have the same sweater that PHudson is wearing, in Medium. I am 5"10" and 160 lbs with a relatively slender build. The shoulders and body fit me well, (roomy but not over so), but it is longer than I would like. The sleeve length is OK when cuffed.


First, thank you. Hmm, I'm still leaning toward small, but might call them to discuss in detail. At 6'1" 150lb, I have decent height and arm length, but a very slender body that, if I'm not careful, causes slightly larger items on me to look like I'm wearing my dad's clothes. I've noticed larger men (broad shoulder, bigger boned), look okay in a slightly large items, but silly in ones that are too small, but the opposite is true for very thin men. But of course, the best is when something fits right.

And while we are on the subject, the company should hire P.Hudson to model the sweater for them as he looks better in it than the model in their website.


----------



## Duvel

I think if you size down in the Wool Over, it might look wrong. I think, judging from the photo here and the online catalog, that it is supposed to look a little big and long. I happen to think it has a good "vintage-y" look that way. And it looks very comfortable.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Don't forget 2000s movies for a good selection of _brown_-haired, preppy a**holes.


Makes me yearn for the early 90's, which, in retrospect, was a real high point for wide-eyed preppy protagonists:


----------



## Duvel

Funny. That tweed jacket, white OCBD, and red/blue rep tie combo is what I had planned to wear Monday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I think if you size down in the Wool Over, it might look wrong. I think, judging from the photo here and the online catalog, that it is supposed to look a little big and long. I happen to think it has a good "vintage-y" look that way. And it looks very comfortable.


I hear you and appreciate the thought. I might order both sizes (check with the company first if they are okay with it) and then send one back - I think small will be the right size, but your thought is a good one.


----------



## stcolumba

Wrinkles, wool, warmth, and the indispensable Filson bag on a freezing Friday afternoon. I give up. I'm turning the furnace on.

Sweater: Spirit of Shetland
Shirt: Brooks Bros
Trouser: J Crew Bowery Classic (definitely NOT non-iron!)


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> Me too and it is usually this guy who actually looks nothing like me.


I think you're better turned out, too.



L-feld said:


> Ironically, I think Dean Ulich is more our spirit animal in Revenge of the Nerds.


Spirit animal in the sense that my hairline will look like that in ten years' time, yes...



L-feld said:


> Makes me yearn for the early 90's, which, in retrospect, was a real high point for wide-eyed preppy protagonists:


Now that was a good movie. And Chris O'Donnell is undervalued as an actor. It's too bad those Batman movies almost ruined his career.


----------



## P Hudson

Fading Fast said:


> P.Hudson, that sweater is perfect in a echoing vintage way. I read your description and I can see that the neck opening is bigger than is usually done today and the body isn't snug and it is a bit longer than, again, is usually done today, but those fit dimensions - along with the heavy looking texture and classic grey color - give the sweater a 1940s (or really '20s - '50s) look to my eye. It looks much better than a generic Polo or J.Crew offering. I'm heading to the website now.
> 
> As someone who is 6'1", 150lb, 15/34 shirt, would you suggest I go to a size small as it sounds as if I have a smaller upper body than you and might swim in the medium?


I'm most reluctant to suggest anything. I'll just observe that on me, the body is long and the sleeves are not. If your arms are longer than mine (though both of us wear a 34), then the sleeves will be too short with a small. In fact, if I could change anything on mine, I'd prefer a body 2 inches shorter and sleeves one inch longer. That probably means that a small would be perfect in every way except for the sleeve length. IMO, one can hide a bit of extra length or girth, and an extra inch or two on the sleeves, but it is difficult to hide sleeves that are too short.


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> I'm most reluctant to suggest anything. I'll just observe that on me, the body is long and the sleeves are not. If your arms are longer than mine (though both of us wear a 34), then the sleeves will be too short with a small. In fact, if I could change anything on mine, I'd prefer a body 2 inches shorter and sleeves one inch longer. That probably means that a small would be perfect in every way except for the sleeve length. IMO, one can hide a bit of extra length or girth, and an extra inch or two on the sleeves, but it is difficult to hide sleeves that are too short.


Good points and thank you. After a day of pondering small versus medium and getting some excellent advice, I feel like this :icon_headagainstwal. It might simply be a brand that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Duvel

Nah, I'd just go with your usual size, i.e., don't size down or up. Wear it as it is supposed to be worn; it appears to me that it supposed to look a little big. Anyway, that's what I would/am going to do.



Fading Fast said:


> Good points and thank you. After a day of pondering small versus medium and getting some excellent advice, I feel like this :icon_headagainstwal. It might simply be a brand that doesn't work for me.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, I know from your blog, that you put great thought and effort into the fit of your clothes. It shows in the results.


----------



## stcolumba

Rain, rain, go away! We have a football game to play today. Maybe, this week, we can win. Michigan v Miami of Ohio. The Miami of Ohio football team has fallen on hard times in recent years. In years past, they would come to Ann Arbor and put up a real fight.


----------



## Odradek

Today.

Ended up ditching the cravat before I left the house though.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Today is evidently sweater day--probably because its actually gotten cold up here. :{)


----------



## eagle2250

Odradek said:


> Today.
> 
> Ended up ditching the cravat before I left the house though.


Given how well you wear it, you should have kept the cravat. It coordinated perfectly with your rig and you looked comfortable/natural. Try as we might, we just can't do much better than that!


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> Given how well you wear it, you should have kept the cravat. It coordinated perfectly with your rig and you looked comfortable/natural. Try as we might, we just can't do much better than that!


+1, excellent use of a cravat


----------



## williamson

Odradek said:


> Today. Ended up ditching the cravat before I left the house though.




If this _ensemble_, with the cravat, is not smart casual, I don't know what is.


----------



## P Hudson

BB sack, PRL shirt, LE khakis, Timex on Central, AE shell Leeds:


----------



## Reuben

In defense of navy trousers:




























H. Freeman & Sons wool/silk/linen broken bone tweed
Southern Proper bow with WM Lamb & Sons print
Eccru BB makers OCBD
Robert Talbott belt
BB navy chinos
Church's chukkas in ranch oxhide


----------



## leisureclass

Very nice looks Reuben and P Hud



Vintage BB unlined O.C.B.D.
Rustler jeans
Leatherman surcingle
Red Wing Iron Rangers
A.O. Pilot's glasses


----------



## Himself

^^^ I love those old wide stripe OCBDs.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Odradek said:


> Today.
> 
> Ended up ditching the cravat before I left the house though.


It's really working for you! There are times when you have to say "To hell with it! I like this and I will wear it dammit! All you haters will hate and I don't care!!!"


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Today it was finally cool enough to break out the tweed suit. I had forgotten how comfortable this thing is. Ignore my awkward arms. :biggrin:


----------



## Spin Evans

Those trousers are close to perfect. That crease could cut a man.


----------



## FiscalDean

Colonel Ichabod said:


> Today it was finally cool enough to break out the tweed suit. I had forgotten how comfortable this thing is. Ignore my awkward arms. :biggrin:


Very nice, please provide details and post a close up if you have an chance.


----------



## orange fury

Kinda cool this morning, but upto 90*F later (which means my allergies should be kicking in any day now).https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4108-8286-709FE0DC96D0_zpspuhncfns.jpg.htmlRL polo/chinosLE cardiganHamilton Baxter


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Cool enough to wear my new Woolovers Crew in Oatmeal
but of course this left me with the realization that I've never had a sweater like this before and don't actually know how to wear it... The cuffs and hem seem a little long for the chest size that I take, but I seem to recall seeing people folding the cuffs back on sweaters like this, so that's what I did and I think it looks better, is this right?
I'm wearing it with
PRL OCBD in faded yellow
JAB tie burgundy paisley foulard
Club Room Cords in dk forest green
black LWB's


----------



## Duvel

Great looking sweater, TDO! My preference always, whether with a sweater or blazer, is to show some cuff, so I like your first look best for the cuffs--but in my opinion, you shouldn't do that to the waist band. It looks much better left alone.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I agree with Duvel, and it's what I practice with many of my shetlands.

Also, glad to see somebody else doing black shoes with green cords -- I had sage green and black suede on yesterday.


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> Wrinkles, wool, warmth, and the indispensable Filson bag on a freezing Friday afternoon. I give up. I'm turning the furnace on.
> 
> Sweater: Spirit of Shetland
> Shirt: Brooks Bros
> Trouser: J Crew Bowery Classic (definitely NOT non-iron!)


I really like that sweater - nice subtle color variations. I need to get a decent bag as well. Still using a black faux leather bag that I got when I first started teaching. I'm afraid the upgrade my be out of reach for a while, but it is on the list.


----------



## conductor

Odradek,

My favorite part of the ensemble is that red waistcoat.



Odradek said:


> Today.
> 
> Ended up ditching the cravat before I left the house though.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, nice to see the LE sweater in action - it looks great. And to your allergy comment, my girlfriend woke up this morning, dragged herself into the kitchen and said - through a stuffed nose and with runny eyes - "must have Claritin."

TDO, the sweater looks great (I really like that model) and I agree with Duvel that folding back the sleeve cuffs and showing some shirt cuff looks good but folding does not work for the waist band. What you might want to try to do to address the too-long issue is what P.Hudson did with the same sweater (two pages back from here, post #38327) is simply pull the waist band up a few inches and let the body of the sweater billow over a bit. If the waist band isn't tight enough to do that, you might want to have a tailor tighten it as I've had my tailor tighten it on sweaters for me as the billow effect really improves the look. But again, that is a great looking sweater.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> OF, nice to see the LE sweater in action - it looks great. And to your allergy comment, my girlfriend woke up this morning, dragged herself into the kitchen and said - through a stuffed nose and with runny eyes - "must have Claritin."
> 
> TDO, the sweater looks great (I really like that model) and I agree with Duvel that folding back the sleeve cuffs and showing some shirt cuff looks good but folding does not work for the waist band. What you might want to try to do to address the too-long issue is what P.Hudson did with the same sweater (two pages back from here, post #38327) is simply pull the waist band up a few inches and let the body of the sweater billow over a bit. If the waist band isn't tight enough to do that, you might want to have a tailor tighten it as I've had my tailor tighten it on sweaters for me as the billow effect really improves the look. But again, that is a great looking sweater.


Thanks Duvel and FF for the feedback on the sweater! I have folded the waistband down and agree it is a much better look, although its already getting quite warm in my office so it may be short lived, but I'll be prepared for next time when the weather warrants a sweater like this for more than a couple hours.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Flipped-up cuffs, plus denim and tattersall. Hoping it doesn't stay cold enough for this sweater today. Those are brown chelsea boots, since that's not exactly obvious.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks YRR! These are about 8-wale, so I felt their substantial nature was best paired with a substantial shoe and my only gunboats are these black scotch grains I got from Dr. L, so that made the choice a lot easier, lol. That said, I'm happy with the way the shoes look, but possibly even happier that I happened to have the perfect socks for these pants and didn't know it until this morning.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks Duvel and FF for the feedback on the sweater! I have folded the waistband down and agree it is a much better look, although its already getting quite warm in my office so it may be short lived, but I'll be prepared for next time when the weather warrants a sweater like this for more than a couple hours.


Did you try the lift it up a bit and let it billow out like P.Hudson? If so, how did it look?

And I love the wide wale cords.


----------



## Duvel

YRR, good look on you! Love the color of that sweater. I don't think I've seen denim featured much on this trad site. I sometimes go to my old Levi's 501s in the winter, so this offers some validation that maybe I can still get away with it.


----------



## WipitDC

Long time lurker, first time poster....

Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - AE Strand


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks, Duvel. Denim isn't all that trad, but I have a day that requires it, and so I'm wearing it.

Rooney, welcome. That suit is lovely, and bespeaks a sense of quiet good taste, and easy confidence.

Unfortunately, wearing tan shoes with a dark suit sends the exact opposite message. I think a burgundy shoe would be an impeccable choice there.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> Did you try the lift it up a bit and let it billow out like P.Hudson? If so, how did it look?
> 
> And I love the wide wale cords.


Much better I think! Thank you FF!

P.S. Preemptive strike to those bothered by it, I know the big watch isn't trad/doesn't look the best, don't care.


----------



## Fading Fast

TDO, It looks great like that - much better. P.Hudson deserves the credit for showing us how good it would look that way.


----------



## Fading Fast

YRR, is denim not considered Trad? It seems college kids in the 50s and 60s wore denim (and with turned up cuffs) - albeit probably with a bit wider leg (based on pictures and movies from that era). Truly asking as I am still learning the nuances of what Trad stands for. 

Regardless, I like your outfit - that's a nice looking sweater.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

High 60s today in my area, but chilly nights. I'm sitting by an open window, WFH, to justify the tweed:


----------



## Duvel

& I think of Dustin Hoffman in The Graduate wearing his 3/2 cord jacket with jeans (the part where he's stalking Katherine Ross in Berkley).



Fading Fast said:


> YRR, is denim not considered Trad? It seems college kids in the 50s and 60s wore denim (and with turned up cuffs) - albeit probably with a bit wider leg (based on pictures and movies from that era). Truly asking as I am still learning the nuances of what Trad stands for.
> 
> Regardless, I like your outfit - that's a nice looking sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> & I think of Dustin Hoffman in The Graduate wearing his 3/2 cord jacket with jeans (the part where he's stalking Katherine Ross in Berkley).


Great example out of a fantastic movie.


----------



## Duvel

Now that is a good working from home outfit.



SlideGuitarist said:


> High 60s today in my area, but chilly nights. I'm sitting by an open window, WFH, to justify the tweed:
> 
> View attachment 12648


----------



## Duvel

It is a great movie. But scratch what I said about a 3/2. It might just be a 2-button cord sport coat. Nevertheless...



Fading Fast said:


> Great example out of a fantastic movie.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> It is a great movie. But scratch what I said about a 3/2. It might just be a 2-button cord sport coat. Nevertheless...


Still an example of a very Trad guy wearing jeans in the day.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. I think whether jeans are trad or not depends on what they're worn with. The right sweater, shirt, jacket, shoes, etc.... To me, a slightly faded, not too dark or too light, jean, in a straight but not skinny fit is very much mid-1960s trad, as long as the rest of the outfit is right. In Ben's case, the cord jacket with a polo under it (I think, as I recall) over the soft blue of the jeans is perfect.



Fading Fast said:


> Still an example of a very Trad guy wearing jeans in the day.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Mansfield Shop, Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
BB must-iron OCBD in ecru
Graham & Gunn ancient madder tie
Burgundy belt by Brighton
Lands' End must-iron chinos in Chestnut
Merona argyle socks 
Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Mansfield Shop, Frederick Nelson (Seattle)
> BB must-iron OCBD in ecru
> Graham & Gunn ancient madder tie
> Burgundy belt by Brighton
> Lands' End must-iron chinos in Chestnut
> Merona argyle socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


LOVE IT! The only question I have is how quickly did it get cold in Michigan??? The tie and jacket are fantastic! 
Random question - I am not too familiar with ancient madder... how do I know when I an ancient madder tie?


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68 - that jacket and tie are fantastic (and even though Popinjay, in some post, explained ancient madder well - my small brain will benefit from another explanation).


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> LOVE IT! The only question I have is how quickly did it get cold in Michigan??? The tie and jacket are fantastic!
> Random question - I am not too familiar with ancient madder... how do I know when I an ancient madder tie?





Fading Fast said:


> Gamma68 - that jacket and tie are fantastic (and even though Popinjay, in some post, explained ancient madder well - my small brain will benefit from another explanation).


If you see an ancient madder tie in person, it'll have an almost "chalky" feel to it from the dying process. It also looks a bit muted/not shiny. Here's two of mine:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-49E3-80C8-2983B67ACC8D_zpsodgxxqkt.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4F6F-9635-1F1016C1BED3_zpsljqxreat.jpg.html


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> If you see an ancient madder tie in person, it'll have an almost "chalky" feel to it from the dying process. It also looks a bit muted/not shiny. Here's two of mine:


HA! - I may already have a few and didn't know then. Anything else I should look for?


----------



## orange fury

I found the Ivy Style article:

https://www.ivy-style.com/whats-the-madder-boyer-on-the-autumnal-neckwear-classic.html


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> Yes. I think whether jeans are trad or not depends on what they're worn with.


I agree with this to some extent. So I would only wear blue denim with a shovel or pickaxe.

Of course I'm exaggerating, and in the past owned a pair. My more fully expressed opinion is that blue denim is appropriate anytime a plow or livestock is involved.

Similarly, I might have worn cargo pants if I ever had to carry cargo. But I don't so I haven't.

Trads sometimes refer to khakis as "trad jeans". That about sums it up for me. Wheat colored Levis, on the other hand, are often seen in an ivy wardrobe.

IMO Dustin Hoffmann wasn't wearing a distinctly Trad wardrobe: it was just a California version of what everyone wore at the end of the boom years. DH was portraying a lost youth, someone full of 1960s angst who was trying to drop out. I'd put him philosophically closer to the hippy end than the trad end, though his clothes hadn't gone that far--maybe to show that he was caught between two worlds and once he got out of the pool, was probably destined to be a bank manager. But I'm just guessing: haven't seen it in years, though the pictures keep popping up.


----------



## P Hudson

Rooney470 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster....
> 
> Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
> Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Strand


Welcome aboard. I like the outfit.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, sskim and FF!

I can't tell you why Michigan got so cold so fast, but it went from Summer to Fall in a snap.

As for ancient madder, the biggest identifier for me is the "chalk hand." Once you get a feel for this, you'll know an ancient madder tie right away. I have a tie that is tagged "ancient madder," so once I felt the silk fabric, I knew what to look for.

A second identifier is the color. My understanding is that natural dyes were once used in ancient madder ties (as in the madder root, which was one way weavers of Persian rugs made the color red in antique Oriental rugs). The colors in an ancient madder tie appear more earthy and less synthetic or "man-made." 

I've also read that the best ancient madder ties are made in England. So if it has a chalk hand, natural-looking/slightly faded or dusty colors, and is made in England, chances are it's an ancient madder tie.

I'm sure others with more knowledge can chime in and provide pointers on ancient madder identification.


----------



## P Hudson

All that talk about jeans drew mine out of the wardrobe. 501s with Polo jacket, LE Canvas shirt, AE saddles:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nailed it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Rooney470 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster....
> 
> Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
> Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Strand


Welcome. Great suit. Keep posting.


----------



## stcolumba

Rooney470 said:


> Long time lurker, first time poster....
> 
> Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
> Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Strand


Lovely suit!


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson said:


> I agree with this to some extent. So I would only wear blue denim with a shovel or pickaxe.
> 
> Of course I'm exaggerating, and in the past owned a pair. My more fully expressed opinion is that blue denim is appropriate anytime a plow or livestock is involved.
> 
> Similarly, I might have worn cargo pants if I ever had to carry cargo. But I don't so I haven't.
> 
> Trads sometimes refer to khakis as "trad jeans". That about sums it up for me. *Wheat colored Levis, on the other hand, are often seen in an ivy wardrobe*.
> 
> IMO Dustin Hoffmann wasn't wearing a distinctly Trad wardrobe: it was just a California version of what everyone wore at the end of the boom years. DH was portraying a lost youth, someone full of 1960s angst who was trying to drop out. I'd put him philosophically closer to the hippy end than the trad end, though his clothes hadn't gone that far--maybe to show that he was caught between two worlds and once he got out of the pool, was probably destined to be a bank manager. But I'm just guessing: haven't seen it in years, though the pictures keep popping up.


I bolded above P Hudson's comment on wheat jeans being part of the Ivy wardrobe. I've often thought this, but wondered if others agree? I base my opinion on photos and movies of the era.


----------



## Duvel

I have seen the wheat jean as well as the white jean in old "trad" photos.

I like DH's wardrobe in The Graduate, as it is not pure trad but borrows elements. While it may be heresy to say so here, my wardrobe is fairly eclectic, comprising Ivy League, trad, a bit of work wear, and sort of that "pre-hippy" look Ben had. I try to anchor things in "trad" but I feel that it's a bit restrictive to say "never" to other things. I actually quite like that "California version of what everyone wore at the end of the boom years."



Fading Fast said:


> I bolded above P Hudson's comment on wheat jeans being part of the Ivy wardrobe. I've often thought this, but wondered if others agree? I base my opinion on photos and movies of the era.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I have seen the wheat jean as well as the white jean in old "trad" photos.
> 
> I like DH's wardrobe in The Graduate, as it is not pure trad but borrows elements. While it may be heresy to say so here, my wardrobe is fairly eclectic, comprising Ivy League, trad, a bit of work wear, and sort of that "pre-hippy" look Ben had. I try to anchor things in "trad" but I feel that it's a bit restrictive to say "never" to other things. I actually quite like that "California version of what everyone wore at the end of the boom years."


Don't apologize, I couldn't for a hundred million dollars explain the difference between Trad and Ivy clothing. I hope I am not banned from this forum now.


----------



## Jovan

I thought it was explained sufficiently before. Ivy League mainly refers to what was worn in the '50s and '60s. Trad is comprised of that and New England elements like Nantucket Reds, Bean Boots, Norwegian sweaters, and so forth.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Jovan. I think I knew this (probably read it here first). At the same time, it is, for me, sometimes hard to distinguish something as one or another. Ivy League can look trad, and vice versa, and Preppy can look like both or like something else entirely.


----------



## Jovan

Labels are one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't things.

I personally think it more than a little silly to hem and haw over "what's Trad" or not when one is talking about classic, acceptable clothing that they like. It all works just fine together, as wearing a spread collar with a sack suit demonstrates. But at the same time, it's a useful shorthand for a certain style of clothing.


----------



## Duvel

Well said.



Jovan said:


> Labels are one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't things.
> 
> I personally think it more than a little silly to hem and haw over "what's Trad" or not when one is talking about classic, acceptable clothing that they like. It all works just fine together, as wearing a spread collar with a sack suit demonstrates. But at the same time, it's a useful shorthand for a certain style of clothing.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> I thought it was explained sufficiently before. Ivy League mainly refers to what was worn in the '50s and '60s. Trad is comprised of that and New England elements like Nantucket Reds, Bean Boots, Norwegian sweaters, and so forth.


I get that trying to nail this stuff down is silly (most of what I think about is silly), but doesn't Ivy refer to the clothes that Ivy school kids wore in the 50s and 60s (it sounds like I am wrong about this)? And since several of those schools were in New England, how does Trad differ from Ivy (Bean Boots and Harvard have a huge overlap) - I am sincerely confused?


----------



## Fading Fast

Two other odds and ends:

Duvel, I like your new avatar.

Does anyone know what happened to Muslim Trad and Ivy Prep (I think that was his name - basically, if William Buckley was a member, he would have been like this guy)? I enjoyed both their posts and thought MT had an incredible Trad / Ivy sense of style.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

"Ivy," as a term, is useful in the historical sense if you use it to talk about the roughly '55-65 college student and shortly-post-collegiate look. Ivy is pretty narrow: a set of ideas about clothing captured in a very specific set of details (no dart, hook vent, etc), and trad is a bigger-tent version of those same ideas. There's the same balance between ease and propriety, emphasis on a soft, relaxed silhouette, and general "look." If Ivy is J. Press/Brooks, circa 1960, then trad also allows for LL Bean (prior to polar fleece), Polo (with common sense), and a flirtation with Levi's and Paul Stuart.

Not, of course, that any of this over-thinking matters to me when I get dressed in the morning, and it's worth exactly what you're paying for it. But I'm procrastinating, so here it is.

By the way, you all got me thinking about Dustin Hoffman in _The Graduate_, and so I wore my tan cord jacket. It's not all that Ivy, with wide lapels, darts, side vents, and hacking/ticket pockets, but with the saving graces of a throat latch, a not-too-aggressive fit, and unconstructed, uh, construction.


----------



## Duvel

The Graduate inspired my cord sport coat purchase, as well, although as a wide-lapel 3/2 sack, it is nowhere near as mod or cool as Ben's.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> "Ivy," as a term, is useful in the historical sense if you use it to talk about the roughly '55-65 college student and shortly-post-collegiate look. Ivy is pretty narrow: a set of ideas about clothing captured in a very specific set of details (no dart, hook vent, etc), and trad is a bigger-tent version of those same ideas. There's the same balance between ease and propriety, emphasis on a soft, relaxed silhouette, and general "look." If Ivy is J. Press/Brooks, circa 1960, then trad also allows for LL Bean (prior to polar fleece), Polo (with common sense), and a flirtation with Levi's and Paul Stuart.
> 
> Not, of course, that any of this over-thinking matters to me when I get dressed in the morning, and it's worth exactly what you're paying for it. But I'm procrastinating, so here it is.
> 
> By the way, you all got me thinking about Dustin Hoffman in _The Graduate_, and so I wore my tan cord jacket. It's not all that Ivy, with wide lapels, darts, side vents, and hacking/ticket pockets, but with the saving graces of a throat latch, a not-too-aggressive fit, and unconstructed, uh, construction.


----------



## sskim3

Gloomy rainy Tuesday...

Samuelsohn Blazer
JAB Ecru OCBD 
PRL tie
LE trousers
$2 ikea blue slippers --> changed into florsheim shell PTB's to complete the look


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Rolled out of bed into this this morning. A little knowledge is a dangerous thing: now that I can hem pants, I can't bring myself to pay to get them done, but I also can't find the time to do them.


----------



## Duvel

^ I hear ya. Right now it takes me a solid 2 hours to add cuffs. I've done two pairs this week and I plan to do a third pair this evening and one more tomorrow. It is fairly easy to do, even with my questionable sewing skills, but it is time consuming.

& great jacket, by the way.


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> Labels are one of those damned if you do, damned if you don't things.
> 
> I personally think it more than a little silly to hem and haw over "what's Trad" or not when one is talking about classic, acceptable clothing that they like. It all works just fine together, as wearing a spread collar with a sack suit demonstrates. But at the same time, it's a useful shorthand for a certain style of clothing.


I don't disagree with you. But this is a Trad forum, correlated in its initial post with TNSIL. So if people wear spread collars with darted jackets, bolo ties and shoes on their hands, I don't care. But this isn't the place to post pictures of that. Sometimes I get a vague feeling that this is an Adventure Bike forum but people want to come on to tell us that Harley's are pretty much the same thing, that this is a Samsung Galaxy forum but people want to tell us that iPhones also make phone calls...

I hope I don't sound frustrated--that isn't my intent (it isn't as bad as it has been at certain points in the past) but there is some value in occasionally discussing what constitutes this rather artificial construct we call Trad.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> I don't disagree with you. But this is a Trad forum, correlated in its initial post with TNSIL. So if people wear spread collars with darted jackets, bolo ties and shoes on their hands, I don't care. But this isn't the place to post pictures of that. Sometimes I get a vague feeling that this is an Adventure Bike forum but people want to come on to tell us that Harley's are pretty much the same thing, that this is a Samsung Galaxy forum but people want to tell us that iPhones also make phone calls...
> 
> I hope I don't sound frustrated--that isn't my intent (it isn't as bad as it has been at certain points in the past) but there is some value in occasionally discussing what constitutes this rather artificial construct we call Trad.


I concur. There's another forum on AAAC for the other stuff.


----------



## Jovan

P Hudson said:


> I don't disagree with you. But this is a Trad forum, correlated in its initial post with TNSIL. So if people wear spread collars with darted jackets, bolo ties and shoes on their hands, I don't care. But this isn't the place to post pictures of that. Sometimes I get a vague feeling that this is an Adventure Bike forum but people want to come on to tell us that Harley's are pretty much the same thing, that this is a Samsung Galaxy forum but people want to tell us that iPhones also make phone calls...
> 
> I hope I don't sound frustrated--that isn't my intent (it isn't as bad as it has been at certain points in the past) but there is some value in occasionally discussing what constitutes this rather artificial construct we call Trad.


That's not quite what I'm saying, but this discussion should be continued elsewhere.


----------



## Roycru

Sitting in a chair in the Neiman-Marcus Mens Department before proving to myself (for the second time) that Taylor Of Old Bond Street "Eton College" (which I use) smells just about the same (to me) as Creed "Green Irish Tweed" (which costs more).

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare Pocket Square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## orange fury

I'm a big fan of Taylor of Old Bond Street's shaving soaps/creams and have looked at getting Eton College in the past as a blind buy, I had no idea that it smelled similar to GIT. Looks like I'm making a purchase lol.


----------



## Tahmasp

Hi all, long time lurker, second post. J Press 3/2 sack, Kamakura button-down, vintage Chipp tie, needlepoint belt homemade by mom, Orvis khakis, Alden Chromexcel PTBs










I thought it would be fun to wear a flag-themed tie with a flag-themed belt:


----------



## orange fury

That belt is beyond cool.


----------



## Spin Evans

As is the tie. And the jacket. And the bathroom.


----------



## Tahmasp

Thanks, she's a beaut - the bathroom that is, recently renovated and everything. It's also the location of the only full-length mirror I can access, so I guess I should be grateful that it doesn't look totally depressing in there. My mom is a prolific needlepointer, here's my favorite of the belts she's made for me:


----------



## P Hudson

Jovan said:


> That's not quite what I'm saying, but this discussion should be continued elsewhere.


I know it isn't, and I apologise for caricaturing your position. I didn't have you in mind as I made my comment, even though it was a reply to your statement.

I wore this today:







__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tahmasp said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, second post. J Press 3/2 sack, Kamakura button-down, vintage Chipp tie, needlepoint belt homemade by mom, Orvis khakis, Alden Chromexcel PTBs


This is perfect and I am very jealous of the tie.


----------



## Ensiferous

Very commendable, Roycru. Simultaneously casual and dignified.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tahmasp said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, second post. J Press 3/2 sack, Kamakura button-down, vintage Chipp tie, needlepoint belt homemade by mom, Orvis khakis, Alden Chromexcel PTBs


Everything looks spot on. As others have said - tie and belt outstanding. But I also love that jacket - great texture / great role. And my mom can barely sew a button on and would tell me to sew it myself anyway - so yes, I'm jealous of your mom.


----------



## Piqué

Spin Evans said:


> As is the tie. And the jacket. And the bathroom.


That tie is not for me, but it is a pretty rocking bathroom.


----------



## FiscalDean

Rooney, welcome. That suit is lovely, and bespeaks a sense of quiet good taste, and easy confidence.

Unfortunately, wearing tan shoes with a dark suit sends the exact opposite message. I think a burgundy shoe would be an impeccable choice there.[/QUOTE]

Yes, welcome to the forum. I have to agree with YRR, great looking suit. The shoulders appear to be perfect. I'd go with either burgundy or even black before wearing tan shoes with that suit.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Mansfield Shop, Frederick & Nelson (Seattle)
> BB must-iron OCBD in ecru
> Graham & Gunn ancient madder tie
> Burgundy belt by Brighton
> Lands' End must-iron chinos in Chestnut
> Merona argyle socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


Great look, I really like the SC and the tie is fantastic.


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> Sitting in a chair in the Neiman-Marcus Mens Department before proving to myself (for the second time) that Taylor Of Old Bond Street "Eton College" (which I use) smells just about the same (to me) as Creed "Green Irish Tweed" (which costs more).
> 
> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare Pocket Square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


Well done, Roycru.


----------



## FiscalDean

Tahmasp said:


> Hi all, long time lurker, second post. J Press 3/2 sack, Kamakura button-down, vintage Chipp tie, needlepoint belt homemade by mom, Orvis khakis, Alden Chromexcel PTBs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it would be fun to wear a flag-themed tie with a flag-themed belt:


Welcome, that's a great looking jacket.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Tahmasp - Welcome to the forum. You have some great pieces on. I am very envious of your needlepoints and your access to custom needlepoints. I would suggest a different camera angle. I think that it is distorting the proportions. Your tie looks awfully long and trousers really low, but I think it may be the angle more than anything.


----------



## Tahmasp

OCBD - thanks, I noticed this problem myself, the photo was taken at a downward angle. Still trying to figure out the best method.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 72º with 75% relative humidity. Sunny and still.


----------



## sskim3

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 72º with 75% relative humidity. Sunny and still.


I love everything about this! The jacket looks fantastic. And thoroughly enjoy all the different blues with the tie, pocket square, and socks.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Billax said:


>


Beautiful blues, Billax. Where is the tie from? I've been looking for one in a royal blue like that.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed, 'panes, checks, stripes.


----------



## Peak and Pine

stcolumba said:


> Tweed, 'panes, checks, stripes.


And very beautiful they are. Rare too, I think, no? I've a striped Harris, but it doesn't carry quite the megaphone as yours.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Tweed, 'panes, checks, stripes.


Im jealous, every time I see mine in the back of my closet I look forward to cooler weather. I wore it twice before it got too hot lol.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Joseph A. Bank 3/2 blackwatch jacket
BB 'Gatsby' club collar OCBD in ecru
Emblematic tie by William Turner & Son
Brighton burgundy belt
Bills Khakis M2
BB '346' argyle socks
Sebago burgundy loafers
(Added a white cotton pocket square after realizing it was missing!)


----------



## Duvel

Doggone but I need me some Sebago burgandy loafers. Very nice. So is the jacket. Well done, gamma.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Tahamsp, I've found that putting a camera on a bookcase with a 10 second timer gives you both the right angle and time to get in a good position.
These outfits are great, fellas. 
Gamma, I kinda copied you today with the tweed and paisley. 
Fiscaldean, the suit is from Oak Hall in Memphis, and actually is herringbone in pattern--the picture just doesn't show it well. It's one of the best thrift finds I've made. Here's a pic:


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Here's today's rig:



Coat: Palm Beach
Shirt: Land's End
Tie: Hathaway
Pants: Dockers
Shoes: Stafford

Here's a close-up of the tie pattern:


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

That's nice, Ichabod. Colors are a bit photo-washed out tho. Why don't you post here in print what they are. And your lapels, is that what's called _swelled edges?_ I think it is. They look good.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Thanks! I believe they are swelled edges--I've noticed that Palm Beach liked adding those to their coats. Yeah, my camera isn't the best. I'm going to try something different next time. The coat is brown, as well as the pants. The tie is a paisley in the reddish-brown family, with some green in there as well. The shirt's just a standard blue and green tattersall.


----------



## Peak and Pine

So it's browns. Fine. Looking as gray on my rig. You're aware that the jacket is darted?


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Yep. Sadly, I've not yet found the true sack in my thrifting journeys. One of these days I'll come across one. :{)


----------



## Reuben

I don't know about y'all, but I'd definitely say those edges look _swell_ to me . . .


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, well, well done. Only because it is a look I really like, have you ever considered a collar pin for your club collar shirt? It would pop the tie a bit and tighten the tie and collar up and emphasize the "Tradness" of it all. But that's all just whatever as you already nailed it. 

Billax, you have a real talent and a style that is all your own. I am very impressed. There is a thoughtfulness that shows wonderfully in your outfits.


----------



## Peak and Pine

> I don't know about y'all, but I'd definitely say those edges look





> _swell to me . . ._




That they do. And you can do it all over the place too. I think Ichabod may have it on his patch pockets as well. Wool swells higher than cotton. I have done this with pockets a couple of times when shortening a jacket. And come to think of it, I don 't think I've ever seen a patch pocket that wasn't swelled. The extra stitching (there's still a stitch at the true edge, it's just hidden) adds strength to the pocket since it's assumed the pocket will be used to store stuff. On the lapel I think it's just decorative.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I like swelled edges, though not to the extent of swelling the shoulder seam or the back seam.

I have some jackets with patch pockets and blunt edges, and I've seen patch pockets with pic-stitched edges -- both of those more on English and Italian stuff than on American.

There's also a very similar technique where there's two stitched seams, parallel to each other, which can look nice. Paul Winston of Chipp once suggested on here that swelled edges are a great thing to add to a navy suit jacket whose trousers have given up the ghost, along with those gold buttons.

FF, I think a collar pin with a club collar can be a great idea, but I think that particular (grade-A) rig has enough going on without one.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> I don't know about y'all, but I'd definitely say those edges look _swell_ to me . . .


Reuben with the...ahem...edgy jokes


----------



## Peak and Pine

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I like swelled edges, though not to the extent of swelling the shoulder seam or the back seam.


But swelling a shoulder seam is a different thing, no? It's not a true edge in that it abuts something, the sleeve. And because of the padding usually present in the shoulder it's not really possible to pull the seam super tight and make it swell. Top stitching at the shoulder, which is fairly rare, seems just that, top stitching. I like it.


----------



## P Hudson

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Joseph A. Bank 3/2 blackwatch jacket


I'm in awe of your last few jackets, having wanted to acquire a BW sport coat for some time now. This thread has been exceptional in recent days.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Peak and Pine said:


> But swelling a shoulder seam is a different thing, no? It's not a true edge in that it abuts something, the sleeve. And because of the padding usually present in the shoulder it's not really possible to pull the seam super tight and make it swell. Top stitching at the shoulder, which is fairly rare, seems just that, top stitching. I like it.


After reflection, I realize I was talking about a lapped seam, which is distinct in construction from a swelled edge.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 72º with 75% relative humidity. Sunny and still.


The socks steal the show.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Agree, Gamma looks great.

today.


----------



## stcolumba

Gamma, Billax, and Popi are defining dapper and smart, today. Wow.

In vain, I'm trying to see what books are on Gamma's shelves.


----------



## Billax

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare Pocket Square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


Quite a look, Roycru! Perfect for the setting.


----------



## P Hudson

Roycru, I'd appreciate info concerning those shoes. They are outstanding.

I wore this today: BB navy sack, BB non-oxford shirt, LE charter tie, LE square, LE POW trousers, burgundy socks, AE Thayers (the ones with the squeak). The reds are not nearly as bright as the pictures suggest.


----------



## Himself

oxford cloth button down said:


> The socks steal the show.


Aye, but the no-break perfection continues to amaze!


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Sitting in a chair in the Neiman-Marcus Mens Department before proving to myself (for the second time) that Taylor Of Old Bond Street "Eton College" (which I use) smells just about the same (to me) as Creed "Green Irish Tweed" (which costs more).
> 
> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare Pocket Square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


The shine on those shoes is outstanding.


----------



## conductor

shirt - Hathaway
vest - Pringle of Scotland
tie - Ted Lapidus

not pictured - ridiculous yellow pants by LE
and brown "branch" boots by AE


----------



## orange fury

I haven't been posting here for the past couple days because I've been lazy and just worn a polo and chinos. I bought this shirt 6-7 months ago and have never worn it because it was waaaay too big in the body. The detailing was great (MOP buttons, single needle stitching, nice cloth, etc), so I bought it anyways, but it's been sitting in the back of my closet ever since. I just got it back from my tailor yesterday and he did a fantastic job slimming this up, so I wanted to show off his work:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4B7D-8401-5E2DC003637C_zpsdmka7e9i.jpg.html

Here's the full rig for today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4DCE-BDA0-E07454D4401F_zpsev6wkr5w.jpg.html

RL shirt/chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Lands End cotton cardigan
Bigelow "Constant Comment" tea (tastes like Christmas)

...not as sartorially elegant as the past couple pages have been, but it's been a rough week, so I'll start back up with the bow ties and jackets next week


----------



## WipitDC

Gamma - I really like that blackwatch jacket.

Today's attire.

Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - AE Franklin


----------



## gamma68

WipitDC said:


> Gamma - I really like that blackwatch jacket.
> 
> Today's attire.
> 
> Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
> Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Franklin


Thank you very much, and welcome to the forum! Your rig looks impeccable.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, well, well done. Only because it is a look I really like, have you ever considered a collar pin for your club collar shirt? It would pop the tie a bit and tighten the tie and collar up and emphasize the "Tradness" of it all. But that's all just whatever as you already nailed it.
> 
> Billax, you have a real talent and a style that is all your own. I am very impressed. There is a thoughtfulness that shows wonderfully in your outfits.


Thanks, FF. I like the idea of adding a collar pin to this shirt. But I'm not sure about putting holes through the collar. Still, I'll consider this for next time.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4DCE-BDA0-E07454D4401F_zpsev6wkr5w.jpg.html


I dig this look with the cardigan.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I dig this look with the cardigan.


Thanks, it's what I'm calling my "grandpa look" lol. And I'll join the chorus of everyone else in saying that I really like that BW jacket. I don't need one, but now I'm looking for one...


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> And I'll join the chorus of everyone else in saying that I really like that BW jacket. I don't need one, but now I'm looking for one...


But of course you need a BW jacket! They're not just for Christmas, either.

As an aside, I wore an OCBD shirt in ecru with my last two pictured rigs. I find ecru a very versatile color and more interesting than white. Not sure why more people don't wear them.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> *But of course you need a BW jacket!* They're not just for Christmas, either.
> 
> As an aside, I wore an OCBD shirt in ecru with my last two pictured rigs. I find ecru a very versatile color and more interesting than white. Not sure why more people don't wear them.


Yeah, that helps, thanks gamma :tongue2:


----------



## stcolumba

WipitDC said:


> Today's attire.
> 
> Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
> Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Franklin


Lovely tie.


----------



## stcolumba

This morning: not Trad, but I don't like posting on the "other" side










This afternoon: The Cat agrees that Scottish wool is best. Listening to the "vote" on the BBC.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> This morning: not Trad, but I don't like posting on the "other" side


It's a great fit, in a great color, plus it's got Patch pockets to offset the side vents. I'll count it for the good guys!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

What I wore on another 45 degree morning. Excuse the bad phone pic of the tie. 

STC - Great looks. I just ordered a charcoal Shetland and I hope it looks as good on me as yours does you!


----------



## Fading Fast

STC: awesome suit, just awesome - and the fit is equally, well, awesome (can you tell I'm a writer - maybe there is another word for awesome). 

OCBD: Nice 45 degree attire (and, really, 45 degrees - wow).


----------



## P Hudson

orange fury said:


> I haven't been posting here for the past couple days because I've been lazy and just worn a polo and chinos. I bought this shirt 6-7 months ago and have never worn it because it was waaaay too big in the body. The detailing was great (MOP buttons, single needle stitching, nice cloth, etc), so I bought it anyways, but it's been sitting in the back of my closet ever since. I just got it back from my tailor yesterday and he did a fantastic job slimming this up, so I wanted to show off his work:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4B7D-8401-5E2DC003637C_zpsdmka7e9i.jpg.html


Polos and khakis are essential Trad-wear. This isn't just a "What did you wear to work today" thread, so go ahead and post. In the past people have done great things with those limited variables.

This isn't intended as a criticism, but it may be worth acknowledging that current slim fits are more about fashion than about being Trad. There is nothing wrong with it or right with it (trad through the years has oscillated between more "traditional" fits and slimmer fits), but a shirt with a slightly fuller body has advantages, esp under a sport coat. IMO it is good to have shirts that represent the range, and also to preserve the original integrity of the design. For that reason, while I have radically re-worked a suit, I have never "slimmed" a shirt.


----------



## Duvel

P Hudson, I'm in your camp. I'd rather a shirt fit like a tent than a glove. I don't think the slim shirt looks bad, necessarily, unless it gets too tight. But a full-bodied shirt feels better on me, and in general, I think it looks less like "fashion" and more like "traditional style."


----------



## Reuben

Nothing too special today up top but the shoes are pretty cool:


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> It's a great fit, in a great color, plus it's got Patch pockets to offset the side vents. I'll count it for the good guys!


You made me smile!!


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> STC: awesome suit, just awesome - and the fit is equally, well, awesome (can you tell I'm a writer - maybe there is another word for awesome).
> 
> OCBD: Nice 45 degree attire (and, really, 45 degrees - wow).


Thank you, Fading. An up in the wilds of Michigan, this morning, it was 37 degrees. Technically, it is summer, or so I thought! OCBD always dresses just right.


----------



## P Hudson

Last time I wore this "letter sweater"-style cardigan I was asked for more details. I've tried to capture it better this time. It is a Gant that I bought during my undergraduate years, so probably 1981 or 2, at Grand Avenue in Milwaukee--probably Gimbels or Boston Store, don't remember. My guess is that I paid about $25 or maybe $30. That would have been a sale price. It is all wool and was made in Hong Kong. About 10 years ago I noticed a small whole in one armpit, and longer than that ago I lost a button. The rest has held up well, though with minimal pilling. I've "grown" a bit since then, so it might not fit exactly as when new.

The shirt and trousers are LE, the socks are Pantharella light blue herringbone, and the shoes are tan bucks (not worn for about 6 months, but there is a hint of Spring at last):


----------



## Nobleprofessor

WipitDC said:


> Gamma - I really like that blackwatch jacket.
> 
> Today's attire.
> 
> Suit - J. Press 3/2 sack
> Shirt/Tie - Brooks Brothers
> Shoes - AE Franklin


I like it all. Especially those shoes!


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson said:


> Polos and khakis are essential Trad-wear. This isn't just a "What did you wear to work today" thread, so go ahead and post. In the past people have done great things with those limited variables.
> 
> This isn't intended as a criticism, but it may be worth acknowledging that current slim fits are more about fashion than about being Trad. There is nothing wrong with it or right with it (trad through the years has oscillated between more "traditional" fits and slimmer fits), but a shirt with a slightly fuller body has advantages, esp under a sport coat. IMO it is good to have shirts that represent the range, and also to preserve the original integrity of the design. For that reason, while I have radically re-worked a suit, I have never "slimmed" a shirt.





Duvel said:


> P Hudson, I'm in your camp. I'd rather a shirt fit like a tent than a glove. I don't think the slim shirt looks bad, necessarily, unless it gets too tight. But a full-bodied shirt feels better on me, and in general, I think it looks less like "fashion" and more like "traditional style."


Eh, fitted has just always been my preference, I've always hated the feeling of "ballooning" on a shirt. When I was much younger (like, 10), anytime I had to wear a button down I would pull all the fabric in the back to slim it up - not for looks, but because it always felt odd to me. When I got to high school I learned about the "military tuck" and slim fit shirts, and when I was in college I started having stuff altered. So for me, fitted clothing is as much about comfort as it is about look. To each his own though


----------



## FLMike

WipitDC said:


> Gamma - I really like that blackwatch jacket.Today's attire.Suit - J. Press 3/2 sackShirt/Tie - Brooks BrothersShoes - AE Franklin


Great rig, top to bottom!


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, thank you for the photos - that is a great sweater and a great story. There is nothing better than a decades old item that you still enjoy and wear (holes and other imperfections and patina included).


----------



## Duvel

To each his own, of course. I've never been a fan of the military tuck, actually, unless the tuck is hidden under a sport coat. If I'm wearing a fuller shirt (sans tie, of course) alone without a jacket or sweater, I just tuck it in as neatly as I can and then just let the shirt billow as it will. To me, it feels good and relaxed, and I actually like the look of a little billow, so I just go with that.



orange fury said:


> Eh, fitted has just always been my preference, I've always hated the feeling of "ballooning" on a shirt. When I was much younger (like, 10), anytime I had to wear a button down I would pull all the fabric in the back to slim it up - not for looks, but because it always felt odd to me. When I got to high school I learned about the "military tuck" and slim fit shirts, and when I was in college I started having stuff altered. So for me, fitted clothing is as much about comfort as it is about look. To each his own though


----------



## sskim3

So all this talk about ancient madder ties.... I looked at my tie collection and found a few! Sporting a Rooster Ancient Madder Tie Printed in Italy... It does have that chalky feel like OF and Gamma stated.



















Scott James Cashmere triple patch pocket coat (Kindof trad and my go to coat when it gets fall-y)
Uniqlo shirt
Rooster tie 
No brand pants
Florsheim shell shoes
Camel Menthol Silver


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Filterless would have been the Trad choice.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jarrod, great vest. I've been looking for one in the same shade of green -- mind sharing the maker?


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this morning: 66º with70% relative humidity. Partly cloudy with light winds.



















PRL cotton Cricket sweater, Uni Stripe BB OCBD, LE Stone Twills, wigwam Husky Ragg Wool socks, Van's Canvas Authentics


----------



## orange fury

WouldaShoulda said:


> Filterless would have been the Trad choice.


<insert Lucky Strike plug here>


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## Anthony Charton

^ Probably my favourite outfit of yours of late. This SC is killer, and I like to see less of a break on you. The top part is a fine example of pattern combination.


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:


Wonderful fit, elegant lines!


----------



## Duvel

Great look, Billax. That sweater--or one much like it--is on my current "lusting for" list. EDIT: Scratch that: It's no longer lusted for--it's in the mail. Damn this place.


----------



## Fading Fast

WouldaShoulda said:


> Filterless would have been the Trad choice.


:aportnoy:


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Great look, Billax. That sweater--or one much like it--is on my current "lusting for" list. EDIT: Scratch that: It's no longer lusted for--it's in the mail. Damn this place.


Ahahahaha nice, I've had those moments more often than I care to admit.

today was the result of grabbing the first things I laid eyes on this morning- one of the positive things about having clothes that are 98% interchangeable. Also, comfy was a goal:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4D0B-805A-A16CC63364AA_zpscsxoere4.jpg.html

RL shirt
Hilfiger pants
LE cardigan


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ArtVandalay said:


> Jarrod, great vest. I've been looking for one in the same shade of green -- mind sharing the maker?


Thanks. The vest is by a company called Quest. I got it at Dick's sporting goods about 8 years ago. It has held up well.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:


Those pants are killer. The pocket square is also great.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

conductor said:


> shirt - Hathaway
> vest - Pringle of Scotland
> tie - Ted Lapidus
> 
> not pictured - ridiculous yellow pants by LE
> and brown "branch" boots by AE


Hear, Hear for the cardigan vest!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax - great sweater as part of a classic outfit. I've had my eye out of a similar sweater but I want it in wool (same color as yours, but wool). When / if I get it, I will be using your outfit as a template.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, indeed. I'll use the same template myself.



Fading Fast said:


> Billax - great sweater as part of a classic outfit. I've had my eye out of a similar sweater but I want it in wool (same color as yours, but wool). When / if I get it, I will be using your outfit as a template.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> Billax - great sweater as part of a classic outfit. I've had my eye out of a similar sweater but I want it in wool (same color as yours, but wool). When / if I get it, I will be using your outfit as a template.


I got you covered:


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> *PRL cotton Cricket sweater, Uni Stripe BB OCBD, LE Stone Twills, wigwam Husky Ragg Wool socks, Van's Canvas Authentics*


An improvement over the Champions, in my humble opinion.


----------



## Duvel

I've had my eye on that one, too. But ouch, that price tag!



oxford cloth button down said:


> I got you covered:


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:


Cranberry cords?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Anthony Charton said:


> ^ Probably my favourite outfit of yours of late. This SC is killer, and I like to see less of a break on you. The top part is a fine example of pattern combination.





Billax said:


> Wonderful fit, elegant lines!





Colonel Ichabod said:


> Those pants are killer. The pocket square is also great.





Shoe City Thinker said:


> Cranberry cords?


Thanks! They are indeed cranberry -- BB's Milano fit, from a whie ago, with a J. Press square.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Not much going on today, wearing my new Columbia Knit rugby and TGIF tie. 
[URL=https://s1364.photobucket.com/user/chasehwin/media/0919141659c_zpseurc4fyi.jpg.html]


----------



## Duvel

That is a great looking rugby! I sometimes wear my PRL rugby over an OCBD or such, but I can't quite do the tie. I think it makes me look like I'm trying to be too young. Looks good on you, though.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Have you tried a sportcoat over it? I always like that look, too warm for that today though. If I'm just wearing the rugby without a coat I usually leave off the tie, but it's friday so I gotta wear my new TGIF tie!


----------



## Duvel

I have not. Are you talking about SC/Rugby/Shirt? I'm not sure. That feels quite "preppy" to me. Not that there is anything wrong with that, but it might look just a bit "young" for me, for lack of a better description. 

In any case, I have to reiterate my admiration for that rugby shirt. Striping is great, and so's the color.


----------



## mjo_1

Cotton and not wool, but USA made and on super sale (for Bills anyway)


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yeah I can see that, I'm not much for the preppy look either, though with my age sometimes it's hard to not look it. Honestly though it's great in cold weather. Top that off with a duffle coat and you won't feel a thing.

Back to the shirt itself, it is great! Made in Oregon and the triple striped ones are only 30 bucks! I can't imagine buying another anywhere else. I have some polo and LE and this beats out the LE easily, while the Polo is better (it has reinforced shoulders and elbows and a thicker collar) it is also like 5 or 6 times the price.


----------



## Duvel

Well, you've sold me. It has a very classic, vintage look.


----------



## leisureclass

Huntington, BB, Robert Bruce
Press, Red Wing


----------



## gamma68

At a charity fundraising event earlier this evening...







Vintage Corbin linen/silk blend herringbone jacket (sleeve photo shows subtle teal, orange, pink striping)
Holland & Holland shirt
Ralph Lauren purple label tie
R Hanauer Irish linen pocket square
Trafalgar leather belt (not visible)
BB white garment-dyed chinos
Marcoliani argyle socks (not visible)
Leather Classics spectators


----------



## Billax

So, at the Charity fundraiser, were your clothes up for auction or was it a d8 with Gamma 68? Were we the same size, I woudda bid on that outfit! Very nice.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I've had my eye on that one, too. But ouch, that price tag!


OCBD - thank you for the recommendation, but, as Duvel says, a bit steep. I'll keep my eye on it for a sale (and for them to get my size in).


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> At a charity fundraising event earlier this evening...
> 
> Vintage Corbin linen/silk blend herringbone jacket (sleeve photo shows subtle teal, orange, pink striping)
> Holland & Holland shirt
> Ralph Lauren purple label tie
> R Hanauer Irish linen pocket square
> Trafalgar leather belt (not visible)
> BB white garment-dyed chinos
> Marcoliani argyle socks (not visible)
> Leather Classics spectators


Great rig...those Spectators are...well, spectacular (there is just no better way to put it!). However, the single suggestion I would offer would be to take a second look at the pocket square. The color and fold are perfect, but the dimensions of the square seem to be overloading the suits breast pocket to a noticeable degree. Perhaps it might be simply pressed down a bit more tightly? No offence intended.


----------



## Billax

THE LAST WEEKEND OF SUMMER!!!

On Monday, September 22nd, at 10:29PM, the Autumnal Equinox occurs. At that moment, Summer 2014 is officially... toast!

The end of Summer sucks,
So, here, just for yucks,
Are White Ducks with White Bucks














































Top to Bottom:
J. Press Gingham 3/2 roll sack sport coat
LE Hyde Park (old version) OCBD
Tie Bar Bar Stripe tie
Royal Silk small, silk, pocket square
LE red wool surcingle belt
O'Connell's Forward Pleat* white Ducks
BB navy with Red stripe OTC socks
MacNeil & Moore white Bucks with red rubber soles Purchased ca. 1974 in Milwaukee, WI
____________________________
*Yes, forward Pleat trousers are, and - to the best of my knowledge - always have been, a part of the IVY League Look. Apologies to all those who already knew this.


----------



## orange fury

Very, very nice Billax! I really like that sportcoat


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Very, very nice Billax! I really like that sportcoat


I had the same thought: the outfit is - as always with Billax - spot on, but the sport coat is the star (that fabric looks like it feels great). And the 30 year old shoes are wonderful.


----------



## Duvel

The forward-pleat ducks are nice, too.


----------



## orange fury

Like Billax said, last weekend of summer 2014, were spending it with my wife's family:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4CE6-8D08-16474B255D07_zps2aruyapg.jpg.htmlLands End madrasChaps chino shortsTimex weekender


----------



## Flairball

Birthday dinner for my wife at our favorite, and probably metro-Boston's best Japanese restaurant, Oga's. Kept it a little casual. Too warm for a jacket, but a vest worked out nice.



















And yes, I put on a pair of shoes.


----------



## Jovan

Black tie optional birthday party. In the loosest sense -- I basically encouraged everyone to dress as formal as they could.

No name, American made ex-rental dinner suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
The Tie Bar bow
Kent Wang cuff links
eBay studs
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue




https://imageshack.com/i/f0tsZMG3j
https://imageshack.com/i/hl2oanSFj


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


> So, at the Charity fundraiser, were your clothes up for auction or was it a d8 with Gamma 68? Were we the same size, I woudda bid on that outfit! Very nice.


HA! The attire was _not for sale_. Thanks, as always, for your kind comments.


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> Great rig...those Spectators are...well, spectacular (there is just no better way to put it!). However, the single suggestion I would offer would be to take a second look at the pocket square. The color and fold are perfect, but the dimensions of the square seem to be overloading the suits breast pocket to a noticeable degree. Perhaps it might be simply pressed down a bit more tightly? No offence intended.


Thanks, eagle! I had the same thought about that pocket square, and re-folded it several times to try to reduce the bulk. If I were to try it again, I think perhaps the type of fold Billax used in this (fabulous!) rig might work:


----------



## Billax

Well, you're very kind Gamma68, but I've known that for a long time.

Here's something I would do entirely different if I were to start again: PS come in 8x8". 12x12" and 16x16". I no longer buy 16x16" squares. Always looks like I've got a Bra carrying the square in my left chest pocket. I'll wear 8x8" and 12x12" squares interchangeably with 42R sport coats and suit coats I own. They have a little bit of extra room for me. If I'm wearing a 41R, the fit I like the best, I'll wear ONLY an 8x8" square! Anything bigger looks like I need a Bra over the left boob. Sorry to be so graphic, but a big, puffy, chest pocket filled with pocket square, looks terrible to me!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday. Home, at last, after a long day on the organ bench.


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Today's rig, bow tie edition. Surprisingly, these pants came from J C Penney's. They're a bit long, but other than that they are actually cut on the slimmer side and they're ridiculously comfortable, to boot.









Coat: Palm Beach
Shirt: Land's End
Pants:St. John's Bay
Bow Tie: No-name
Shoes: Barclay

Jovan, that tux is awesome, and I also like that you actually hosted a black-tie optional birthday party. 
Billax, that is some great southern style right there. I fear I will be seeing much less of that now that I'm in Indiana.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, Ichabod. I rather like your getup there.


----------



## FJW

Flairball said:


> Birthday dinner for my wife at our favorite, and probably metro-Boston's best Japanese restaurant, Oga's. Kept it a little casual. Too warm for a jacket, but a vest worked out nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I put on a pair of shoes.


Well, you did say you were keeping it casual...but glad you decided on actual shoes!


----------



## orange fury

Last day of Summer 2014, so I'm doing it with madras:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4BE8-922B-0EE9FDB4CC1F_zps5qc2q08e.jpg.htmlLands End madrasRL chinos/ribbon beltHamilton Baxter


----------



## Billax

And alternately, the first day of Fall





































Camelhair sport coat
Wool Challis tie
Uni Stripe OCBD
Surcingle
Cotton Twills
Ribbed crew socks
Pennies


----------



## conductor

One of my favorite SC's. So glad tweed season is here.


----------



## Shaver

Billax said:


> And alternately, the first day of Fall.....
> 
> Camelhair sport coat
> Wool Challis tie
> Uni Stripe OCBD
> Surcingle
> Cotton Twills
> Ribbed crew socks
> Pennies


As is ever to be expected, this is absolutely first-rate work Billax.

Do forgive me if you have answered this question before but, how deep are those turn-ups?


----------



## Billax

Shaver said:


> As is ever to be expected, this is absolutely first-rate work Billax.
> 
> Do forgive me if you have answered this question before but, how deep are those turn-ups?


Grateful for your compliment, Shaver. The cuffs are 1 5/8".


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> One of my favorite SC's. So glad tweed season is here.


And a favorite with good reason, conductor. A great Tweed!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


Simply lucious texture/color combination!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Simply lucious texture/color combination!


+1 .


----------



## svb




----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Roycru

PJ, that's the best looking jacket that I have ever seen posted anywhere.


----------



## Billax

ThePopinjay said:


>


Handsome, Pj!


----------



## stcolumba

Conductor: Your jacket is beautiful. The choice of tie is excellent.

Billax: It would never occur to me to pair light colored trousers with a camel jacket. Outstanding! You show us how to make casual look dressed up. And, you make it look so effortless.

Popi: You have made a "statement". Wow. Definitely!

As for me, the annual autumn sinuses are here. "There's something in the air..." The only cure is a comfy, old sweater and a cup of hot ginger tea.


----------



## gamma68

Popinjay's patchwork jacket is outstanding...and a tough act to follow.





Vintage Murray's Toggery 3/2 houndstooth tweed sack
Vintage BB OCBD in white
BB burgundy Scottish Wool sweater vest
Vintage brown Rooster 'Cottonit' tie
Brighton burgundy belt
Lands' End chinos


----------



## Reuben

I almost feel obligated to go put on my Batik sack now. . .


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Popinjay's patchwork jacket is outstanding...and a tough act to follow.
> 
> Vintage Murray's Toggery 3/2 houndstooth tweed sack
> Vintage BB OCBD in white
> BB burgundy Scottish Wool sweater vest
> Vintage brown Rooster 'Cottonit' tie
> Brighton burgundy belt
> Lands' End chinos


Ugh that's almost an identical pattern to the one I had to return because it was too short, now I miss it lol.


----------



## williamson

stcolumba and gamma68 - absolutely classic looks - great!


----------



## ReppTie

Outstanding, i need to get a gingham sport coat!


----------



## ReppTie

Outstanding Gamma! Great shoulders on that sport coat!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> Popinjay's patchwork jacket is outstanding...and a tough act to follow.


Gamma you have become one of the most consistent posters around.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^^That's the greatest jacket ever, Popinjay.

I'm channeling the great Billax:


----------



## fawltytrousers

I think I've lurked for too long, so here is my first submission. The picture is not the best, but I was mistaken for a professor at school today, so I think I must be doing _something_ right.


----------



## Billax

fawltytrousers said:


> I think I've lurked for too long, so here is my first submission. The picture is not the best, but I was mistaken for a professor at school today, so I think I must be doing _something_ right.


Very soon, fawltytrousers, Professors will be mistaken for you! Nicely done!


----------



## straw sandals

Popinjay, I feel like the gauntlet has been thrown. My first WAYWT post. Also, the craziest GFY jacket I own. Which explains the tie.


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a great way to break into this thread, Straw Sandals! Glad to see that linen jacket went to a good home. And the fit looks fantastic!


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma you have become one of the most consistent posters around.


Thanks, OCBD! Coming from Mr. Consistency, I consider that a very nice compliment.


----------



## fawltytrousers

Thanks Billax!


----------



## Spin Evans

This page has some of the best outfits I've seen all year. Exceptional garments worn exceptionally well, gentlemen.


----------



## Shaver

ThePopinjay said:


>





straw sandals said:


> Popinjay, I feel like the gauntlet has been thrown. My first WAYWT post. Also, the craziest GFY jacket I own. Which explains the tie.


Guys, do you ever gain the sensation that passers by are sniggering (if not outright guffawing) in your wake?

*"My coat of many colours
That my momma made for me
Made only from rags
But I wore it so proudly"

- Dolly Parton
*


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, all I can do is add to the chorus of kudos to your outfit - that jacket is insane. 

I also like the dark burgundy tie with the burgundy sweater, but I wanted to ask how others feel about it?

I wear a lot of grey and regularly wear a grey sweater with a grey wool tie of almost the same shade of grey as the sweater (like you did with the burgundy tie and sweater). While I like it, I have been told by some that more contrast between the tie and sweater would be better. I get that on paper it would, but like with your tie and sweater, I think it works in some cases. 

Thoughts?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FF, The tie is brown. I would wear a burgundy tie or one with burgundy and stripes under a grey sweater. Navy is a good choice as well.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, all I can do is add to the chorus of kudos to your outfit - that jacket is insane.
> 
> I also like the dark burgundy tie with the burgundy sweater, but I wanted to ask how others feel about it?
> 
> I wear a lot of grey and regularly wear a grey sweater with a grey wool tie of almost the same shade of grey as the sweater (like you did with the burgundy tie and sweater). While I like it, I have been told by some that more contrast between the tie and sweater would be better. I get that on paper it would, but like with your tie and sweater, I think it works in some cases.
> 
> Thoughts?


Thanks, FF. The tie is actually a brown knitted cotton. So there is a contrast in color as well as texture. Sorry the photos I posted earlier were so dark.

Personally, I prefer to have contrasting shades of colors when wearing a sweater over a tie.


----------



## orange fury

...and then OF comes along to lower the average overall quality of the past couple pages lol. Boring and kinda cold:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-42AF-871B-BAED66611C0B_zps0d06vakb.jpg.html

RL polo/chinos/ribbon belt
LE cardigan


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, thank you for the additional picture - darn though, I thought I had someone in my camp. And based on OCBD knowing it without the new picture, I think I now have reason number 4000 to be suspicious of my monitor. 

And I do get that what I'm doing is "wrong" (and I'll post pictures when / if I wear it this fall - I so rarely need to have a casual outfit with a tie these day), but I think it is one of those times where breaking the "rule" works as the sweater and tie are both light grey, the shirt is white and the jacket is a black and white herringbone tweed that - IMHO - creates a pleasant grayish tableau where the textures, more than the colors, provide the contrast. That or I've just convinced myself even though it looks like a mess. 

I am sure of this - it doesn't look as nice as your outfit.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> ...and then OF comes along to lower the average overall quality of the past couple pages lol. Boring and kinda cold:
> 
> RL polo/chinos/ribbon belt
> LE cardigan


You rocked all summer long with your seersucker this, your linen that and those awesome bow ties, et al. and your outfit today is simple, quiet and spot on - so you are not allowed to complain if a few other members have a little more plumage out than you do these last few days.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> You rocked all summer long with your seersucker this, your linen that and those awesome bow ties, et al. and your outfit today is simple, quiet and spot on - so you are not allowed to complain if a few other members have a little more plumage out than you do these last few days.


Hahaha I have all this stuff for hot weather, and (now) all this stuff for cold weather, but its this between-season, "kind of cool but kind of not" junk that I can't compensate for. Really, I'm just jealous I can't wear tweed yet lol.


----------



## CMDC

H Freeman 3/2 sack suit from Eddie Jacobs--amazingly this is the only Eddie Jacobs piece I've found in all my thrifting. They're only 45 minutes up the road. I've found more Cable Car Clothiers stuff that EJ
Hilditch and Key shirt
JPress grenadine
AE MacNeils


----------



## fawltytrousers

In need of some collar stays, or better yet a button down collar! Either way, here is my submission for today. Comments and suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## Fading Fast

CMDC - that is a really nice sack suit, great color / texture. Wonderful find.


----------



## sskim3

Guys look great! It is definitely feeling like fall.

Finally got around to wearing my ethrifted HF hopsack navy blazer. The fabric is very soft, airy, and light weight so it may need to back in the closet until it warms up a little. Love the buttons though.


----------



## stcolumba

fawltytrousers said:


> In need of some collar stays, or better yet a button down collar! Either way, here is my submission for today. Comments and suggestions are always welcome.


The perfect tie! A great looking ensemble.


----------



## stcolumba

First choir rehearsal of the season is tonight. A Fair Isle day. (Ancient Shetland from LL Bean.)


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> ...and then OF comes along to lower the average overall quality of the past couple pages lol. Boring and kinda cold:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-42AF-871B-BAED66611C0B_zps0d06vakb.jpg.html
> 
> RL polo/chinos/ribbon belt
> LE cardigan


Boring is never wrong! You wear a cardi well.


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> Popinjay's patchwork jacket is outstanding...and a tough act to follow. Vintage Murray's Toggery 3/2 houndstooth tweed sackVintage BB OCBD in whiteBB burgundy Scottish Wool sweater vestVintage brown Rooster 'Cottonit' tieBrighton burgundy beltLands' End chinos


Some notes: Triple-solids (white, brown, burgundy) are not recommended for the sweater-and-sport coat look. This tie should have a contrasting color and a pattern to the sweater. Brown is way too close to burgundy. This particular combo suggests orange and navy stripe, for example. White shirts are a risk with dark sweaters. This particular white/burgundy pair needs significant blue in the coat to even it out; contrasts too sharply with coat's earth tones. Recommend ecru instead. Khakis look summery and incongruous; suggest switching to a darker twill. Finally, needs a pocket square to tie the colors together.


----------



## ThePopinjay

That's a beautiful tweed Gamma. I like all of K Streets points but the khakis. I wear stone all year round. I especially think a pocket square would look nice.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Also thanks for the compliments everyone! 

Straw sandals-as much as I love the patchwork linen, I think I am more jealous of the tie. I keep meaning to get one. Awesome look all around.


----------



## Billax

Norman Hilton, J. Press Flap pocket OCBD, Polo tie, Royal Silk square, O'Connell's Shetland wool trousers, LE OTC wool socks, AE Strands


----------



## ThePopinjay

Sir Cingle said:


> ^^That's the greatest jacket ever, Popinjay.
> 
> I'm channeling the great Billax:
> 
> View attachment 12726


I love this, beautiful tie and coat.Very natural looking.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Norman Hilton, J. Press Flap pocket OCBD, Polo tie, Royal Silk square, O'Connell's Shetland wool trousers, LE OTC wool socks, AE Strands


I don't know how, but you've outdone yourself. An amazing ensemble.


----------



## K Street

fawltytrousers said:


> I think I've lurked for too long, so here is my first submission. The picture is not the best, but I was mistaken for a professor at school today, so I think I must be doing _something_ right.


A strong debut with an effective use of layering and an excellent choice of screen name.


----------



## Jovan

Technically fall now. Am I not allowed to wear a seersucker pocket square anymore? Darn.

RL Polo blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Salt + Dapper pocket square
Lands' End chinos and surcingle
Allen Edmonds Verona
Gap socks




https://imageshack.com/i/p2gd7b9mj


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Those shetland trousers are amazing, Billax -- and the rest of the outfit is excellent, too.

Our cooler weather has been bringing out a lot of great posts. Today, I figured I might be better off with light layers, so even though I wore cozy trousers, I went for a lighter jacket and a light sweater.


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> Norman Hilton, J. Press Flap pocket OCBD, Polo tie, Royal Silk square, O'Connell's Shetland wool trousers, LE OTC wool socks, AE Strands


Awesomeness!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, your outfit is both impressive and singularly yours. You have a style that works really well. As noted by others above, those pants are incredible as is that tie - and I don't even have a positive-enough adjective for the jacket. But it is the combination of textures, styles and color - and that very exacting fit - that defines your wonderful style. 

Stcolumba, fantastic Fair Isle (and your prior post was elegant)

Fawltytrousers, excellent - very Ivy, very nice (obvious, the collar needs the stays you mentioned). This is a look I try for and, on my best days, I get close to but don't do it as well as you do.


----------



## Webelo

I've been lurking for a bit and finally am feeling confident to share. Here's what I wore today. Sorry for the crappy pictures, still working that part out.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Webelo said:


> I've been lurking for a bit and finally am feeling confident to share. Here's what I wore today. Sorry for the crappy pictures, still working that part out.


Welcome to the forum! I won't comment on fit, really, because it would be pure conjecture with those photos, but I hope the jacket is long enough. It's in interesting cloth, and the khakis are the exact right shade for it.

Though that's a nice tie, I tend to think grenadines are a _bit_ dressy for chinos. But that might be splitting hairs -- I'd raise no objection to a knit. The white shirt is a good choice with all the white in the weave of the jacket, but the collar isn't great -- the points are too small, and the spread is awfully narrow. A white OCBD with a long-enough collar would raise this up a level, but again, it would make it a hair less suited to a grenadine (knit still great).

The square, unfortunately, lets the side down. It's too close to the tie -- they're both light yellow solids. It was wise not to bring in another color with the square, but solid hanks are borderline, and solid hanks that exactly match the tie tend to detract. A white linen hank would have been a good choice here. My personal position on white linen is that it's always an option if you have a white shirt, or a shirt with white in its pattern. This hank does have a nicely rolled edge, and you've got the hang of wearing it "points up," something which I can't ever get to look right.

I like that watch a lot.


----------



## Spin Evans

Billax, those lovely textures and naps make me _yearn _for a cozy autumn morning. I've read before that too many "soft" textures can end up looking rather sloppy, but your shirt, pocket square, and shoes really bring about a textural harmony.

And Gamma, your sport coat is splendid. It's the sartorial equivalent to crunching leaves.


----------



## Reuben

Breaking out the fall basics now that it's cooled down a bit, like a fantastic lightweight Viyella flannel and my handsomest pair of shoes:




























Cotton Viyella flannel
Bison leather Robert Talbott belt
Madison fit BB chinos
Freeman bootmaker's guild whiskey shell longwings.


----------



## P Hudson

Polo jacket, Eagle shirt, Timex on original strap, LE trousers, AE Waldens:


----------



## fawltytrousers

Thanks for the warm welcome everybody! I'm feeling quite at home on this page. The Trad forum has been such an amazing source of inspiration for me.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> And Gamma, your sport coat is splendid. It's the sartorial equivalent to crunching leaves.


Love that poetic comparison!


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> And Gamma, your sport coat is splendid. It's the sartorial equivalent to crunching leaves.





gamma68 said:


> Love that poetic comparison!


Exactly my thought. Now more than ever I want to start wearing tweed


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson, that is a really nice outfit. In thinking about why it works so well, part of it seems to me to be that all the items are of a similar level of not-overly dressy. 

Or, another way of saying it, the entire outfit has a nice level of Ivy casualness. The jacket is clearly not going for dressy, it's hard to tell on my monitor, but the tie looks like it is possibly a knit which is casual for a tie, the button down shirt is more casual than a dress shirt and the slightly wrinkled, no-crease khakis have a warm casualness to them. 

You've accomplished a hard thing - it looks like you just through your clothes on from what was around and it happened to all work (which is much better than having it look like you studied your outfit). Kudos.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> First choir rehearsal of the season is tonight. A Fair Isle day. (Ancient Shetland from LL Bean.)


As it was last year and the year before when I was still lurking, thanks to your posts, so begins my desire to own a fair isle sweater lol


----------



## Ensiferous

This is wonderful, Billax.



Billax said:


>


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> As it was last year and the year before when I was still lurking, thanks to your posts, so begins my desire to own a fair isle sweater lol


I own two Fair Isle vests and, against all logic, they are very versatile. With their crazy patterns and multiple colors, I thought they'd be hard to incorporate into an outfit. But most Fair Isles have a color theme and somehow all the crazy geometry of the pattern comes off in a muted way within an outfit. Almost as if the eye says, "there is too much going on here, so I'll just create a mental shorthand and say that sweater isn't too complicated and has one overriding color."

I have a wool grey-themed one that works with most of my winter clothes and, oddly, looks wonderful under a herringbone tweed jacket even though, on paper, I thought the two patterns would fight each other. My tan-themed one is silk cotton and basically goes with almost all of my summer clothes. Of course, if you try, you can make them clash, but for all the zig-zaggy going on with them, they are really easy to match.

That's it, that's my ode to the Fair Isle and my hortatory argument for you to get one. It would fit in with your style perfectly.


----------



## orange fury

I've been lazy this week, so polos and chinos has been par for the course:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4030-B383-35C469AED45F_zpshjowe4j8.jpg.htmlRL polo/chinosLacoste surcingleHamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing my new Kamakura pinpoint Oxford Bengal stripe shirt today with BB Clark chinos with AE for Brooks Brother loafers.


----------



## ruvort

Here is my first posted picture on here.



I'm off to an interview so wish me luck 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

Thanks to all of you who commented on my recent post.

Today, it's 56º with 84% relative humidity it's rainy and ugly here today.





































*Reversible Grenfell coat from J. Press, O'Connell's Saddle Shoulder, Cable knit shetland crew neck sweater, J. Press flap pocket OCBD, LE Twills, no name ribbed socks, Allen Edmonds Suede Juneaus, not seen LE chocolate suede belt.*


----------



## Duvel

Great sweater, Billax! I've added it to my "lusting for" list. (I have to be careful. We know what happens when I add your items to that list, witness the recent tennis sweater purchase.)


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Great sweater, Billax! I've added it to my "lusting for" list. (I have to be careful. We know what happens when I add your items to that list, witness the recent tennis sweater purchase.)


Speaking of which, has that come in yet?


----------



## Walter Denton

Billax - Looking great even in the rain. I particularly like the cable knit sweater. I thought I was done growing my Shetland collection but I may need a cable knit in that color. It looks so good with the blue OCBD!


----------



## Duvel

In transit. Here by end of week, I hope, along with a BB OCBD or two that might look good under it.



orange fury said:


> Speaking of which, has that come in yet?


----------



## Billax

P Hudson said:


> Polo jacket, Eagle shirt, Timex on original strap, LE trousers, AE Waldens:
> 
> View attachment 12736


Without the antipodean Mr. Hudson, we'd all be blithely moving into autumn tweeds without realizing that, for some, it has just become Madras, Seersucker, Pincord, and Gingham weather. You look great, Sir!


----------



## Billax

ruvort said:


> Here is my first posted picture on here.
> 
> I'm off to an interview so wish me luck


Nice 3/2roll, patch pocket Navy Blazer, ruvort! Welcome aboard and, yes, good luck with your interview.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Doing my best to get excited for fall when it's still a little too warm for tweeds and sweaters and whatnot. Either way I was really happy with this look. I love this shirt.


----------



## gamma68

Billax's recent tennis sweater post inspired me to take my cotton BB sweater out of the drawer. 

I'm concerned about sweater fit and welcome your feedback.

First, is the neck opening too small? You can't see much of my shirt (can't really wear a tie with this sweater) and the sweater collar rides a bit on the shirt collar.

Second the sleeves seem a bit long. Yes, I can roll them up to show a bit of shirt cuff. But then it would cover the nice orange and black stripes.

Third, am I being too fussy? Are these things of little concern?

I find myself asking, "What would Billax do?"


----------



## ThePopinjay

I think you maybe you are being fussy. But then, I'm sort of unfussy to a fault. 
I think you could definitely wear a tie with that sweater. The one thing I really notice is I feel like it should be a little more snug around the waistband. Mine sort of tightens and lets the sweater bellow over. 
I'm sure somebody here will be more informed than me though.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> I think you maybe you are being fussy. But then, I'm sort of unfussy to a fault. I think you could definitely wear a tie with that sweater. The one thing I really notice is I feel like it should be a little more snug around the waistband. Mine sort of tightens and lets the sweater bellow over. I'm sure somebody here will be more informed than me though.


+1. Conversely though, I'm probably overly fussy lol. Per the sweater, the neck opening looks fine, I have 2 tennis sweaters and 2 tennis vests, and they all have different neck openings. My biggest concern is the loose waistband. The sleeves look okay rolled up, I wouldn't worry about that


----------



## ruvort

Billax said:


> Nice 3/2roll, patch pocket Navy Blazer, ruvort! Welcome aboard and, yes, good luck with your interview.


Thank you! The interview went famously and I got the job.

The blazer is Brooks Brothers and hasn't went through any tailoring yet... I'd say the fit is pretty nice for no alterations, but I'll leave that up to the AAAC experts.

Also apologies on my first picture being so poor. I haven't found a good spot to take pictures yet.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

As smarter-than-I above have noted:

- Neck opening absolutely fine

- Waist band too loose (a good tailor can fix that and it would really improve the look of the sweater - if a tailor says it can't be done, go to another, because it can but some don't want to do it)

- sleeves folded back look good

Great looking sweater


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> As smarter-than-I above have noted:
> 
> - Neck opening absolutely fine
> 
> - Waist band too loose (a good tailor can fix that and it would really improve the look of the sweater - if a tailor says it can't be done, go to another, because it can but some don't want to do it)
> 
> - sleeves folded back look good
> 
> Great looking sweater


Agree with you and the others about the waistband. A tailor can alter that, even with the cable knit?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Welcome, ruvort. Glad to hear the interview went well.

Popinjay, I like that. Bold use of both a low-contrast top block, and high-contrast socks: both could go wrong, but both work very well here.

I went with this today -- lots of colors to pull out of this tweed.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Agree with you and the others about the waistband. A tailor can alter that, even with the cable knit?


I believe so, I have a cable knit tennis vest that I need slimmed and my tailor said it wouldn't be a problem. I should be doing it in a few weeks, I'll update when I get it done.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


The whole thing looks great, but i love that PS, the colors scream "fall"


----------



## Monocle

Catching up on the looks in WAYWT today. Man, somebody pressed the "full steam ahead" button! Fantastic show everyone. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Sir Cingle

^^Great rig, Youthful Reprobate.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Love that knit, Cingle! I have the hardest time finding striped knits Very smart with the shirt as well.


----------



## P Hudson

I won't deny that I miss some of the posters from years past, but this thread has been really good of late. Every day one finds great pictures and friendly discussions.

Thanks for the kind words concerning my latest pic. Fading Fast, that is indeed a knit tie (navy). The camera on my iMac doesn't capture the details.


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I went with this today -- lots of colors to pull out of this tweed.


Nicely put together, YRr!


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> First choir rehearsal of the season is tonight. A Fair Isle day. (Ancient Shetland from LL Bean.)





Billax said:


>


Congratulations, Bill and STC. You've inspired me to acquire two very similar sweaters from Monocle on the exchange, a Pringles fair isle and a raspberry aran. I can only hope I'll pull it off half as well as you two do here when it finally gets cold enough for sweaters.

Business as usual here today, managing the pleasantly cool front moving in with an orvis patchwork flannel, some Jack Donnelley khakis, and a pair of Florsheim PTBs. I do love those old v-cleat heels with the double row of nails, really make my strides feel definitive:


----------



## fawltytrousers

Nothing special today.


----------



## Sir Cingle

ThePopinjay said:


> Love that knit, Cingle! I have the hardest time finding striped knits Very smart with the shirt as well.


Thanks, Popinjay! Of course, your attire is a constant inspiration.


----------



## Spin Evans

Love that patchwork flannel. However, I certainly hope you ordered an Aran sweater, and not an _aryan _one. :biggrin:

Billax, how is it that you are wearing suede shoes in the rain? I know that there are some weatherproofing products out there, but I am interested in what you do!

YRR, your pocket square game is just killer. I always have the hardest time 1. taming mine and 2. coordinating the colors without _looking _like I'm coordinating colors. And great job bringing out the colors in that tweed!

PJ, I too love that shirt and how you paired it.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> Love that patchwork flannel. However, I certainly hope you ordered an Aran sweater, and not an _aryan _one. :biggrin:


I see nothing, I know nothing!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone for always posting such interesting pictures.

Playing with a herringbone tweed (this is the Trad Forum) and fur stuffed animal while my friend tries on skirts and dresses. 

Brooks Brothers blazer and pinpoint button down shirt, Ben Silver tie, Orvis trousers, and Allen Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Billax

Spin Evans said:


> Billax, how is it that you are wearing suede shoes in the rain? I know that there are some weatherproofing products out there, but I am interested in what you do!


Though I don't go out of my way to walk through puddles, I don't use Totes either. Here's your answer:










Doesn't last forever, but once a year seems to work. Totes work, too, but I hate puttin' 'em on.

Four minute vid offers proof of efficacy: 




For sneakers of any make, I use Vans OFF THE WALL Water & Stain Shield. It works fine, too!

On top of all the great info above, the reflection in the mirror is tomorrow's rig. Goin' for the top response ever to an AAAT question!


----------



## Duvel

gamma,who makes this one? The size looks okay, but it seems to need some snugness in the waistband and the wrists.



gamma68 said:


> Billax's recent tennis sweater post inspired me to take my cotton BB sweater out of the drawer.
> 
> I'm concerned about sweater fit and welcome your feedback.
> 
> First, is the neck opening too small? You can't see much of my shirt (can't really wear a tie with this sweater) and the sweater collar rides a bit on the shirt collar.
> 
> Second the sleeves seem a bit long. Yes, I can roll them up to show a bit of shirt cuff. But then it would cover the nice orange and black stripes.
> 
> Third, am I being too fussy? Are these things of little concern?
> 
> I find myself asking, "What would Billax do?"


----------



## Pappa

OMG Roycru! 'Tis Wonderful.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> gamma,who makes this one? The size looks okay, but it seems to need some snugness in the waistband and the wrists.


Brooks Brothers is the maker. I think the wrists are OK. But not at the waist. I'll check with my tailor, but it may be more worthwhile to find another tennis sweater.


----------



## orange fury

fawltytrousers said:


> Nothing special today.


Fun fact: I have these pieces and have thought about doing exactly this before lol



gamma68 said:


> Brooks Brothers is the maker. I think the wrists are OK. But not at the waist. I'll check with my tailor, but it may be more worthwhile to find another tennis sweater.


I think FF said it earlier, but I see no reason a tailor shouldn't be able to tighten this up- if they say they can't, go to another.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I think FF said it earlier, but I see no reason a tailor shouldn't be able to tighten this up- if they say they can't, go to another.


A good tailor can absolutely do that as I've had it done to several sweaters one of which was a cable knit. Again, you might get a tailor or two who say they can't, but that's not true. You need to find a real tailor (definitely not one working out of a dry cleaner as most of those are just okay), but one who either makes clothes or at least does real alterations in a stand alone shop.


----------



## orange fury

Lol, I just realized my entire rig is Ralph Lauren today, not intentional - this is what happens when I'm running really late in the morning:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4B31-A4E2-121B80F96B15_zpsdd5rtjtq.jpg.html

RL polo/chinos/belt/pima cotton sweater
Hamilton Baxter

next week I'll be back to OCBDs and ties hopefully. This is easy to throw on, but I feel underdressed (even though this is what my coworkers wear regularly)


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, there's a career in clothes modeling out there for you - that shot could have come right out of the Polo site.


----------



## Duvel

Popinjay, this is the inspiration for what I'm wearing today, although your shirt is better than mine, which is a similar tartan but with the colorway almost directly reversed, i.e., the green predominates and the the orange is featured in a thin stripe. May I ask what the shirt is? It's great. Thanks.

QUOTE=ThePopinjay;1600401]
































Doing my best to get excited for fall when it's still a little too warm for tweeds and sweaters and whatnot. Either way I was really happy with this look. I love this shirt.[/QUOTE]


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, there's a career in clothes modeling out there for you - that shot could have come right out of the Polo site.


Haha I appreciate it, especially since I just kind of grabbed it and went this morning.



Duvel said:


> May I ask what the shirt is? It's great.


+1, I was wondering this too


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> OF, there's a career in clothes modeling out there for you - that shot could have come right out of the Polo site.


Agreed!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

orange fury said:


> The whole thing looks great, but i love that PS, the colors scream "fall"


Thanks!



Sir Cingle said:


> ^^Great rig, Youthful Reprobate.


I appreciate it. Is that coat you're wearing in your pic chino or poplin? I love the way swelled edges look on cotton jackets.


Billax said:


> Nicely put together, YRr!


Thanks. I had some qualms about the square with the tie, but in my opinion, they both work with the tweed.



Spin Evans said:


> YRR, your pocket square game is just killer. I always have the hardest time 1. taming mine and 2. coordinating the colors without _looking _like I'm coordinating colors. And great job bringing out the colors in that tweed!


Thanks. I think the secret to my success is that I own far too many pocket squares. I alternate between my regular glasses and prescription shades, which I keep in my breast pocket, so I end up readjusting the hank a million times a day.


----------



## sskim3

Going against the norm of the thread...



I don't feel like it's cold enough for me to start tweed yet...


----------



## Sir Cingle

^^YR: It's chino. And thanks so much.


----------



## stcolumba

Bag full of music.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Bag full of music.


So, you've got the Razzle, and yup, you've got the Dazzle, but do you have the RAZZLE DAZZLE? Hell, Yes!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 62º with 84% relative humidity. Grey skies and still.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content





































J. Press sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, Andover Shop 6 button vest, Brooks Brothers PPBD Candy Stripe, 40 Y.O. MacNeil & Moore Duck tie (one of my all-time favorites since I bought it in 1973), Royal Silk PS, O'Connell's Cavalry Twill Trow, Marcoliani yellow ribbed crew socks, Allen Edmonds Strands in Chocolate Suede, with a Lands' End Chocolate Suede belt not shown..


----------



## ridethecliche

From the other day:

Jpress jacket, bb tie, prl shirt, j crew chinos.


----------



## darkmark

Love the jacket. I want!!!!



ridethecliche said:


> From the other day:
> 
> Jpress jacket, bb tie, prl shirt, j crew chinos.


----------



## Duvel

That's a great jacket, great color, ride. My one crit: check your gig line, soldier.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 62º with 84% relative humidity. Grey skies and still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, Andover Shop 6 button vest, Brooks Brothers PPBD Candy Stripe, 40 Y.O. MacNeil & Moore Duck tie (one of my all-time favorites since I bought it in 1973), Royal Silk PS, O'Connell's Cavalry Twill Trow, Marcoliani yellow ribbed crew socks, Allen Edmonds Strands in Chocolate Suede, with a Lands' End Chocolate Suede belt not shown..


This corroborates an earlier comment I made about your outfits. The BD kind of gives it away as a US rig, but even then, on these shores you would be the best-dressed country gentleman. I appreciate your attention to crispness, and so, I am sure, would the British.


----------



## Billax

Anthony Charton said:


> This corroborates an earlier comment I made about your outfits. The BD kind of gives it away as a US rig, but even then, on these shores you would be the best-dressed country gentleman. I appreciate your attention to crispness, and so, I am sure, would the British.


Thank you, Mr. Charton. I am VERY grateful for your comments. They have helped me to reach a conclusion about where I stand. I've worn the Ivy League Look exclusively for more than half a century. During that period I have worked to improve my fits, textures, combinations, tonal variances, etc. - trying to be as good as I can be.

I am, by nature, a student, not a teacher, and while I can always learn more, I believe I need to find other places and ways to accomplish the learning I desire to acquire.

Thank you, again!

Bill


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 62º with 84% relative humidity. Grey skies and still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, Andover Shop 6 button vest, Brooks Brothers PPBD Candy Stripe, 40 Y.O. MacNeil & Moore Duck tie (one of my all-time favorites since I bought it in 1973), Royal Silk PS, O'Connell's Cavalry Twill Trow, Marcoliani yellow ribbed crew socks, Allen Edmonds Strands in Chocolate Suede, with a Lands' End Chocolate Suede belt not shown..


Only on second glance did I notice the blue soles to the (impeccably clean) suede shoes. Really cool!


----------



## orange fury

With some of the stuff that's been posted recently, I really need to step up my game next week lol. Really, I just want the weather to cool off enough to justify tweed. Today:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4F3A-9FFC-1A05A4FC05E1_zpsklpdsvxc.jpg.html

Stafford OCBD
Tommy Hilfiger reds
Lacoste surcingle
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Duvel

I hear ya, Orange. I'm tired of my warm weather clothes. It's time to break out the tweeds, the sweaters, and the outerwear, not to mention a scarf or two.


----------



## P Hudson

Nothing new here. Polo jacket, Polo shirt, BB square, Navy trousers, AE saddles:


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I hear ya, Orange. I'm tired of my warm weather clothes. It's time to break out the tweeds, the sweaters, and the outerwear, not to mention a scarf or two.


After a few mornings of high 50 degrees here - which allowed me to break out my heavy chinos and a very vintage looking sweatshirt over my OCBD (as mentioned, I work from home) - it's back to being warm in NYC and, like you, I am just waiting for the cold to return. I've already moved my sweaters out from summer storage - they are chomping at the bit to be worn. First up, a old cotton-cashmere v-neck that makes a nice transition sweater (and if cold enough, I'll put a blazer on as well). Can't wait.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> After a few mornings of high 50 degrees here - which allowed me to break out my heavy chinos and a very vintage looking sweatshirt over my OCBD (as mentioned, I work from home) - it's back to being warm in NYC and, like you, I am just waiting for the cold to return. I've already moved my sweaters out from summer storage - they are chomping at the bit to be worn. First up, a old cotton-cashmere v-neck that makes a nice transition sweater (and if cold enough, I'll put a blazer on as well). Can't wait.


yeah, all my summer stuff is put away and has been replaced with tweed/sweaters/earth tones/etc, my transition stuff right now is basically my RL pima cotton sweaters. I'm kind of chomping at the bit to try my new sweaters and my rotation of tweed I've amassed in the off season.

Now, with all that said, I'll probably be complaining about the temperature come December, but still.


----------



## Duvel

Knowing that we'll often get what is called Indian summer (I have no idea if that term is politically correct anymore) in Iowa, I kept my summer clothes out. I have an odd mix of things on the shelves and in the closet right now. Today it's going to reach 80, so I'm in my cream tropical poplin Bills M2s (worn with a crease and no-break cuffs inspired by Billax) and a PRL madras shirt and my old Sperry CVOs. Very comfortable, but a little odd, given that it's near the end of September.

EDIT: It's casual Friday, by the way, and everyone else is in their ratty t-shirts and jeans. A coworker told me that I look like I belong on a yacht. I guess one wears poplin and madras on a boat?


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Knowing that we'll often get what is called Indian summer (I have no idea if that term is politically correct anymore) in Iowa, I kept my summer clothes out. I have an odd mix of things on the shelves and in the closet right now. Today it's going to reach 80, so I'm in my cream tropical poplin Bills M2s (worn with a crease and no-break cuffs inspired by Billax) and a PRL madras shirt and my old Sperry CVOs. Very comfortable, but a little odd, given that it's near the end of September.
> 
> EDIT: It's casual Friday, by the way, and everyone else is in their ratty t-shirts and jeans. A coworker told me that I look like I belong on a yacht. I guess one wears poplin and madras on a boat?


What kind of work do you do? Even in Florida, where the state of dress doesn't get much worse, I rarely see someone wearing a t-shirt in a white collar work environment, even on casual Fridays. Jeans, sure, but unless it's a "wear your favorite team jersey" theme, they at least have on a polo or collared shirt. Again, I can't imagine "ratty t-shirts and jeans" in the typical office environment, even in the sartorial wasteland that is Florida.


----------



## Duvel

It's definitely white collar. It's a college development (fundraising, alumni relations) office. This _should be _a very buttoned-up environment. I've worked in other alumni relations/development offices, and if there were a casual Friday, it meant you could go without your blazer that day, and if there was something like a cookout for alumni, you might even get away with wearing your CVOs as long as they were clean looking. I am appalled at the things I see people wearing here, and not from a style/fashion standpoint but just from a sense of decency. How do these people feel about themselves dressed like this? They must feel like slobs.

I always feel that I should be ready for the possibility that some big donor will walk through the door, or some college VIP. Granted, many of these people don't dress well themselves, but I at least want to look reasonably presentable to them.



FLCracka said:


> What kind of work do you do? Even in Florida, where the state of dress doesn't get much worse, I rarely see someone wearing a t-shirt in a white collar work environment, even on casual Fridays. Jeans, sure, but unless it's a "wear your favorite team jersey" theme, they at least have on a polo or collared shirt. Again, I can't imagine "ratty t-shirts and jeans" in the typical office environment, even in the sartorial wasteland that is Florida.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> It's definitely white collar. It's a college development (fundraising, alumni relations) office. This _should be _a very buttoned-up environment. I've worked in other alumni relations/development offices, and if there were a casual Friday, it meant you could go without your blazer that day, and if there was something like a cookout for alumni, you might even get away with wearing your CVOs as long as they were clean looking. I am appalled at the things I see people wearing here, and not from a style/fashion standpoint but just from a sense of decency. How do these people feel about themselves dressed like this? They must feel like slobs.
> 
> I always feel that I should be ready for the possibility that some big donor will walk through the door, or some college VIP. Granted, many of these people don't dress well themselves, but I at least want to look reasonably presentable to them.


You and I and posters on AAAC might feel like slobs dressed like that, but I know far too many people that consider a polo and khakis to be "dressed up". These are the same people I've seen show up to weddings in jean shorts, t shirts, and flip flops. I went to one specifically that was more "country", where I wore jeans, boots, an OCBD, and a blazer. I felt ridiculous, and then realized when we got there that I was overdressed by virtue of wearing long pants at all. This group was also taking turns drinking straight from a keg.

Needless to say, I was waaaaaay out of my element- thankfully, I had a flask.


----------



## Duvel

A flask! I need to invest in a flask. That might help get me through a number of trials.

But yes, "dressing like that" for my coworkers means being comfortable. And yet I keep coming back to the thought that this is supposed to be a high-visibility office. I don't get it. _Why, if I were half the man I was five years ago, I'd take a... _No, never mind.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> A flask! I need to invest in a flask. That might help get me through a number of trials.
> 
> But yes, "dressing like that" for my coworkers means being comfortable. And yet I keep coming back to the thought that this is supposed to be a high-visibility office. I don't get it. _Why, if I were half the man I was five years ago, I'd take a... _No, never mind.


Ive had cheap ones in the past (read: in college), but decided I wanted to pick up one that was actually nice (I felt weird putting a 15 year old single malt in a $3 flask). I bought a pewter one a couple weeks ago from Kaufmann Mercantile- it was pricey at $79 for the 6oz one, but they're hallmarked and handmade in Sheffield England by Wentworth Pewter. Gorgeous flask, worth every penny to me:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4AE6-8F24-E263A83F2218_zpstdlpz1r1.jpg.html

If you don't mind spending some money on it, I highly recommend this one- I expect that with some care I'll be able to pass this down to my eventual grandkids. They make a leather sheath for the 4oz, but when I asked they told me that they have plans to produce one for the 6 oz as well (which I'll get when the release it).

Edit: here's the link-
https://store.kaufmann-mercantile.c...-day-carry-edc/products/handmade-pewter-flask


----------



## Duvel

Nice! Thanks. I love the copy: "A flask is subtle, but it’s an assertion nonetheless that there’s nothing salacious or vulgar about a few sips of drink."

I'll drink to that!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 64º with 82% relative humidity. Gray, threatening skies.




























BB 3/2 roll, patch pocket, Camelhair sport coat, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, Sam Hober Paisley tie, Silk square, AE Saddle belt, LE 18 wale cords, Marcoliani ribbed socks, AE Walnut Cavanaugh pennies.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Nice! Thanks. I love the copy: "A flask is subtle, but it's an assertion nonetheless that there's nothing salacious or vulgar about a few sips of drink."
> 
> I'll drink to that!


The copy reminds me a bit of the J. Peterman copy, but the nice part is that KM actually tells the story behind the product and the company or artisan that makes it. Browsing the KM site is a REALLY quick way to burn a hole in your wallet lol.

Billax, that tie is gorgeous.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Makes me excited to wear my camel hair for the first time. Still up to 74 degrees here, unfortunately.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> . Browsing the KM site is a REALLY quick way to burn a hole in your wallet lol.


 I just browsed and, yes, they have some beautiful luggage and other things. Oh, good, another place to buy stuff from - thanks a lot.  (And the flask you bought is beautiful - it will make a great heirloom in decades to come.)

Billax, fantastic outfit and I love the way the socks echo the camel hair coat.


----------



## KJD89

It's not what I wore _today,_ but a local consignment/thrift shop had a instagram contest for the best thrifted outfit, and I won, so that's cool.
Here's the pic. I just got the jacket, duffle, and tie this last week.









kinda makes my legs look short, but I also kinda have short legs so whatever.


----------



## Jovan

KJD89, despite the trousers being flood length (which you said you didn't buy anyway), I really like it! You should post more often.

Today for lunch with the s/o, looking a bit "stodgy" in a DB blazer and full cut pleated chinos.

Burberry's blazer
Brooks Brothers non-iron PPBD
Ledbury pocket square and argyles
Polo Andrew chinos
J. Crew surcingle
Florsheim penny loafers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I haven't had time to take pictures lately. Busier at work than usual. Thank you again STC.

Billax - Your last few contributions have been brilliant. A camel hair sack was on my list to acquire this year. It was going to be my one big purchase. I waited for the BB F&F sale and my size was gone. I will be more aggressive next year.


----------



## ThePopinjay

KJD89 said:


> It's not what I wore _today,_ but a local consignment/thrift shop had a instagram contest for the best thrifted outfit, and I won, so that's cool.
> Here's the pic. I just got the jacket, duffle, and tie this last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kinda makes my legs look short, but I also kinda have short legs so whatever.


Very nice, planning on picking up a camel or grey duffle coat to match my navy Gloverall this winter.

We've had some great first posters lately. I mean really good. Makes me excited for what's to come in this thread.


----------



## mkable1370

oxford cloth button down said:


> I haven't had time to take pictures lately. Busier at work than usual. Thank you again STC.
> 
> Billax - Your last few contributions have been brilliant. A camel hair sack was on my list to acquire this year. It was going to be my one big purchase. I waited for the BB F&F sale and my size was gone. I will be more aggressive next year.


Oxford Cloth Button Down - I find myself coveting that sweater you're wearing today! Can you share where you found it? 
Also, nice to see you back here again.


----------



## Duvel

OCBD, great sweater. Really like that color.

Billax, perfect, except that it also serves to remind me of the nagging absence of a camel hair sack in my closet. Must find.


----------



## orange fury

KJD89: that is a great duffle, I second what Jovan said- you should post more often!
Jovan: great blazer, I've been looking at a Burberry DB
OCBD: I've been coveting a Shetland in that color since I saw pictures of you wearing that last year, your posts are bad for my wallet lol
Fading Fast: just saw your compliment on the flask, thank you! I initially looked at getting a needle point flask, but my issues were that it wasn't remotely discrete, it couldn't be used in any level of formal situation, and the flask behind the needlepoint (of the ones I handled) were all of really mediocre quality. Maybe at some point I'll get one.


----------



## ridethecliche

Duvel said:


> That's a great jacket, great color, ride. My one crit: check your gig line, soldier.


Gig line?


----------



## Reuben

ridethecliche said:


> Gig line?


Tie-placket-belt-fly


----------



## ridethecliche

/shrug.


----------



## Reuben

ridethecliche said:


> /shrug.


Yeah, it's the sort of thing that tends to get skewer over the coarse of a day anyway.


----------



## Jovan

Changed clothes later tonight to have some fancy drinks and appetizers at Vintage 423 with some friends. Went back and forth on the waistcoat before finally deciding to go for it.

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Vintage Australian opal cufflinks
Salt + Dapper braces
Allen Edmonds Fairfax

https://imageshack.com/i/ipUS8U7Tj


----------



## Duvel

https://www.returnofkings.com/4119/8-ways-to-look-great-in-a-suit



ridethecliche said:


> Gig line?


----------



## orange fury

Jovan: I really like those cufflinks and tie


----------



## ThePopinjay

Going casual today to do some thrifting for the first time in a while. 
Bunce Brothers shirt, Corbin Blazer, Le chinos, boatshoes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks all. The sweater is from Spirit of Shetland. Even though the neck opening is not as snug as like I still love the sweater. I even like the neck opening now.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Fading Fast: just saw your compliment on the flask, thank you! I initially looked at getting a needle point flask, but my issues were that it wasn't remotely discrete, it couldn't be used in any level of formal situation, and the flask behind the needlepoint (of the ones I handled) were all of really mediocre quality. Maybe at some point I'll get one.


Years ago, I bought this one https://www.shopmulholland.com/collections/gifts-and-games/products/sixouncecaptivetopflask (in stout leather) from Mulholland Brothers - it is stainless with a very nice leather covering. While I love it, I think your pewter one will develop a beautiful patina over time.

As an aside, while the company has become more contemporary in its offerings over time, I have several leather items - luggage bags, a briefcase and a passport wallet I got for my girlfriend - from them that has a very trad feel. And having owned some of the bags for over a decade, I can say they've held up well, aged nicely and represent very good value. I think you'll enjoy looking around the site, just focus on the Trad-ish stuff (and their stout leather is a beautiful rich dark brown).


----------



## KJD89

Thanks for the kind words, all. I'd post more often, but I do masonry work all week so my outfits don't usually fit in here. That said, I'm sure you could still pick me out in a line of masons because even my work clothes look ivy.

And Jovan, those _are _my pants and I do prefer having floods; blame it on my mod/skinhead roots. :cool2:


----------



## Fading Fast

KJD89 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, all. I'd post more often, but I do masonry work all week so my outfits don't usually fit in here. That said, I'm sure you could still pick me out in a line of masons because even my work clothes look ivy.
> 
> And Jovan, those _are _my pants and I do prefer having floods; blame it on my mod/skinhead roots. :cool2:


I'd love to see your Ivy work clothes - I see them in movies from the '50s and '60s and there was an aesthetic to them that, like the Ivy dress clothes, has a classic, simple functionality at its core that looks timeless. Your post above is very Ivy - looks good on you - right down to the full-throttle flood pants.


----------



## fishertw

British day.
Tattersall dress shirt
Paisley tie
Argyle socks,
Corduroy odd jacket.
FALL IS FINALLY HERE


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this morning: 64º with 75% relative humidity. Sun showing through a light haze with an occasional zephyr. A great Autumn day!





































Vintage Princeton University Shop 3/2 roll, sack tweed, J. Press flap-pocket OCBD, Chipp2 'Handsome Dan' Bulldog tie, J, Crew 6-button vest, J. Press tapered poplins, AE saddle leather belt, Egan OTC socks, Rancourt buckle loafers in Saddle leather.


----------



## Spin Evans

The whole set above is wonderful, but my favorite is the lone fall leaf (sweetgum?) between the loafers. Just lovely. My mother's favorite tree, a sugar maple, was lost to disease this year. I will miss wading through an ankle-deep bed of bright orange leaves.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> The whole set above is wonderful, but my favorite is the lone fall leaf (sweetgum?) between the loafers. Just lovely. My mother's favorite tree, a sugar maple, was lost to disease this year. I will miss wading through an ankle-deep bed of bright orange leaves.


nice catch Spin - you have the eye of an artist.

Billax, you must have one outstanding tailor as the fit of your clothes is precise - I am always impressed. And that tie is awesome.


----------



## Trad-ish

*B*illax, I'm with Fading Fast, that's a superb outfit and you wear it beautifully.


----------



## Topsider

Splendid, as always, Billax.


----------



## P Hudson

Warming at last in Sydney.
Press sack, BB ocbd, LE madras, Rancourt ranger mocs:


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> Jovan: I really like those cufflinks and tie


Thank you. I was concerned about the tie since my suit is already blue, but I think they're just different enough in shade to work okay. The cufflinks are actually my grandfather's from when he lived in Australia. They were gifted to him in 1972 by the engineering company he worked for, I assume because he was the most valued employee or something to that extent.



KJD89 said:


> Thanks for the kind words, all. I'd post more often, but I do masonry work all week so my outfits don't usually fit in here. That said, I'm sure you could still pick me out in a line of masons because even my work clothes look ivy.
> 
> And Jovan, those _are _my pants and I do prefer having floods; blame it on my mod/skinhead roots. :cool2:


To me, it looks better to have them just touching the shoe than an inch above. I did the highwater thing for a bit before realizing it just wasn't that aesthetically pleasing to me. To each their own, though.


----------



## orange fury

Glad to be back wearing a tie and jacket, I was lazy the past couple weeks. Monochromatic on a Monday:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-45B5-ABC0-FD5D4B70E8EA_zpsd0tyzzdk.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-44DE-B9E6-0E14F0DA8873_zpsp8lpjqc5.jpg.html

Stafford jacket/OCBD
BB 346 bow tie
RL chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Cole Haan Ascot II's


----------



## Reuben

One of those nasty, misty mornings, not quite cold and not quite raining, but almost. If you loathe jeans, just go ahead and skip this one.



















Gitman brothers cotton flannel BD
Genturret waxed cotton vest
Levis 501
Woolrich ragg wool socks
AE moc-toe crepe soled suede chukkas
Filson satchel


----------



## orange fury

Did you get a class ring? Looks good!

also, I need socks like that


----------



## ThePopinjay

Really like that whole thing, Reuben. Especially the shoes.


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Did you get a class ring? Looks good!
> 
> also, I need socks like that


Not quite, it's a letterman's ring and I've had it a couple years now. I'm wearing it in all or almost all of my WIWT pictures actually. The socks were from STP and dirt cheap too. Try and use a free or .99 shipping plus 25-30% code on them and make sure they're the ones that are almost all wool with a little bit of synthetic instead of vise versa. There's about half a dozen colors still available.



ThePopinjay said:


> Really like that whole thing, Reuben. Especially the shoes.


Thanks PJ, the shoes look fairly hideous on their own but much better when being worn. Kind of the demented lovechild of a desert boot and a camp moc.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> the shoes look fairly hideous on their own but much better when being worn. Kind of the demented lovechild of a desert boot and a camp moc.


First, had me chuckling out loud at the "demented lovechild..." comment. And, as PJ said, as part of the outfit - spot on. The texture of the socks, jeans and boots really works together nicely. All three have a heavy / rough texture that flows well. If one was smooth or light - say a simple cotton sock - it wouldn't work. Nicely done - but your best combination today was of the words describing your boots.


----------



## Billax

To all the Gentlemen who commented on my WAYWT post this past Friday, Thank you! I greatly appreciate your words. We all hope to influence others to the way of Ivy – that consummately American style which we love, honor, and proudly wear!


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> The texture of the socks, jeans and boots really works together nicely. All three have a heavy / rough texture that flows well. If one was smooth or light - say a simple cotton sock - it wouldn't work.


So you're a fan of the textures, huh? I just realized I'd neglected to include a picture of the most textured part of my attire today . . .


----------



## mkable1370

Good job with that look.

For me, its either Levis 501's or chinos, and I'm often splitting time between the office and workshops, so my Levi's tend to get more of a workout.
Consequently, I'm often on the look-out for ensembles that dress up my 501's.



Reuben said:


> One of those nasty, misty mornings, not quite cold and not quite raining, but almost. If you loathe jeans, just go ahead and skip this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gitman brothers cotton flannel BD
> Genturret waxed cotton vest
> Levis 501
> Woolrich ragg wool socks
> AE moc-toe crepe soled suede chukkas
> Filson satchel


----------



## mkable1370

orange fury - though you definitely rocked the cardigan last week, the jacket and bow tie today are also a very good look for you.


----------



## L-feld

It's finally cool enough that I can wear sport jackets and not get any stupid looks.





J. Press jacket
LE OCBD
All American Khakis
Custom AE's
Grandpa's watch

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Spin Evans

LE Donegal tweed trousers
LE Donegal tweed vest
BB oxford
Robert Talbott ancient madder paisley tie
PRL neat socks
Alden loafers
PRL umbrella
Hill-Side brow mopper (unseen)

The pants are _not _as short as they appear. These are about the only pair that I can say honestly that about.

Celebrated Dapper Day in the Parks' Fall Soirée on Saturday. 88°, with 66% humidity. Tried to force a lighter weight Brooksgate jacket in lieu of the vest (I dislike the vest-no-jacket look), but it just did not work in the heat. I have several little nitpicks with the outfit. One of my quickie-stitch braces buttons popped off, which made me rely solely on the side adjusters, as LE neglected to provide belt loops. The 5-button vest was forever creeping up on me. And finally, the socks (which I do love) were far brighter than I thought they were going to be. It also ain't exactly trad. But, a good time was had by all.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> J. Press jacket
> LE OCBD
> All American Khakis
> Custom AE's
> Grandpa's watch


That tattersall looks great with the jacket. And the watch is really cool, especially knowing that it was your grandfather's.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


>


Hey, Stud: Looking classic today! What's goin' on?


----------



## L-feld

Spin Evans said:


> LE Donegal tweed trousers
> LE Donegal tweed vest
> BB oxford
> Robert Talbott ancient madder paisley tie
> PRL neat socks
> Alden loafers
> PRL umbrella
> Hill-Side brow mopper (unseen)
> 
> The pants are _not _as short as they appear. These are about the only pair that I can say honestly that about.
> 
> Celebrated Dapper Day in the Parks' Fall Soirée on Saturday. 88°, with 66% humidity. Tried to force a lighter weight Brooksgate jacket in lieu of the vest (I dislike the vest-no-jacket look), but it just did not work in the heat. I have several little nitpicks with the outfit. One of my quickie-stitch braces buttons popped off, which made me rely solely on the side adjusters, as LE neglected to provide belt loops. The 5-button vest was forever creeping up on me. And finally, the socks (which I do love) were far brighter than I thought they were going to be. It also ain't exactly trad. But, a good time was had by all.


As per usual, you look straight out of a Polo catalogue. Also, tweed in 88 degrees?! Way to suffer for style.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ytc

Spin Evans said:


> LE Donegal tweed trousers
> LE Donegal tweed vest
> BB oxford
> Robert Talbott ancient madder paisley tie
> PRL neat socks
> Alden loafers
> PRL umbrella
> Hill-Side brow mopper (unseen)
> 
> The pants are _not _as short as they appear. These are about the only pair that I can say honestly that about.
> 
> Celebrated Dapper Day in the Parks' Fall Soirée on Saturday. 88°, with 66% humidity. Tried to force a lighter weight Brooksgate jacket in lieu of the vest (I dislike the vest-no-jacket look), but it just did not work in the heat. I have several little nitpicks with the outfit. One of my quickie-stitch braces buttons popped off, which made me rely solely on the side adjusters, as LE neglected to provide belt loops. The 5-button vest was forever creeping up on me. And finally, the socks (which I do love) were far brighter than I thought they were going to be. It also ain't exactly trad. But, a good time was had by all.


Fantastic, Spin.


----------



## orange fury

Spin, I envy you- that looks fantastic. I think those pants are a pair I wanted a while back, but never pulled the trigger on. Regretted it ever since.

first run of the Corbin today:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4CFE-97E5-C02AD5FAD69A_zpsyxod2uke.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4D05-8EE7-FE7D7C156564_zpsdyliztl3.jpg.html

Corbin 3/2 sack
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
BB 346 bow tie


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this morning: Temperature 61º with 78% relative humidity. Grey skies and a threat of rain.










J. Press camelhair Polo coat, J. Press Flap pocket OCBD, O'Connell's Saddle shoulder Shetland Wool cable knit in Heathered Oat, O'Connell's Cavalry Twill tan Wool trousers. A favorite Fall outfit of mine.


----------



## Patrick06790

Billax said:


> Hey, Stud: Looking classic today! What's goin' on?


Fishing. Lots of fishing. And stupid work.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> Fishing. Lots of fishing. And stupid work.


Patrick
I'll be in Elm City from October 23 through the 27th. The 26th is out as that's the Fall Ball lacrosse tournament for the Boy. Does dinner work... and maybe a trip to J. Press? I'll buy dinner if you come with a bunch of your wild stories!

Bill


----------



## straw sandals

Billax: You have the most beautiful coats.


----------



## Billax

straw sandals said:


> Billax: You have the most beautiful coats.


Thank you, Straw Sandals! Belly in the lapel does make a huge difference. I appreciate your sophistication!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Le Chameaus down below and a Barbour over all this.


----------



## wwilson

Spin Evans said:


> LE Donegal tweed trousers
> LE Donegal tweed vest
> BB oxford
> Robert Talbott ancient madder paisley tie
> PRL neat socks
> Alden loafers
> PRL umbrella
> Hill-Side brow mopper (unseen)
> 
> The pants are _not _as short as they appear. These are about the only pair that I can say honestly that about.
> 
> Celebrated Dapper Day in the Parks' Fall Soirée on Saturday. 88°, with 66% humidity. Tried to force a lighter weight Brooksgate jacket in lieu of the vest (I dislike the vest-no-jacket look), but it just did not work in the heat. I have several little nitpicks with the outfit. One of my quickie-stitch braces buttons popped off, which made me rely solely on the side adjusters, as LE neglected to provide belt loops. The 5-button vest was forever creeping up on me. And finally, the socks (which I do love) were far brighter than I thought they were going to be. It also ain't exactly trad. But, a good time was had by all.


As I was scrolling down the posts, my first thought was: "My, isn't that quite the dapper look!" So I guess you nailed it!


----------



## Duvel

That is an incredible coat, Billax.


----------



## Billax

Duvel said:


> That is an incredible coat, Billax.


Thank you, Duvel! There was a time when J.Press was SO FAR better than anyone else in the Ivy world. The Polo Coat is a perfect example of the Ivy style! The Press family was committed to keeping Yale at the top of the Ivy hierarchy. Then, Langrock had the same goal for Princeton! To the best of my knowledge, those two schools were the top two combatants. What a wonderful competition these two small firms had!


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThePopinjay said:


>


I meant to ask, does anybody know what stripe this tie is? Basically Argyll & Sutherland with tan instead of green. I've seen it several times but have been unable to find out what it is called.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same ole same ole. 

Billax - You are on a tear!

PJ - Not sure what the name is, but I like it.


----------



## Duvel

My inauspicious, if humble, pictorial debut. I promise to try harder. It's been a long day in the academic halls.










Corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat: The Gentry Limited, Charleston, SC; necktie, Ferrell Reed for Reichardts, Des Moines; shirt, Brooks Brothers blue university stripe oxford.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> My inauspicious, if humble, pictorial debut. I promise to try harder. It's been a long day in the academic halls.
> 
> Corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat: The Gentry Limited, Charleston, SC; necktie, Ferrell Reed for Reichards, Des Moines; shirt, Brooks Brothers blue university stripe oxford.


It only took ya 775 posts :tongue2:.

looks good! I really like that tie, popinjay introduced me to Ferrell Reed. I have a couple of their emblematics, they make pretty great stuff IMHO


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> My inauspicious, if humble, pictorial debut. I promise to try harder. It's been a long day in the academic halls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corduroy 3/2 sack sport coat: The Gentry Limited, Charleston, SC; necktie, Ferrell Reed for Reichards, Des Moines; shirt, Brooks Brothers blue university stripe oxford.


Well done.


----------



## Topsider

P Hudson said:


> Well done.


Indeed. That looks great!


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, all. I'm the proud owner of a couple of Ferrell Reed emblematics, both from the old Reichardts store.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham this morning: Temperature 61º with 78% relative humidity. Grey skies and a threat of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press camelhair Polo coat, J. Press Flap pocket OCBD, O'Connell's Saddle shoulder Shetland Wool cable knit in Heathered Oat, O'Connell's Cavalry Twill tan Wool trousers. A favorite Fall outfit of mine.


The coat, of course, is awesome, and is well-paired with the sweater, despite the monochromatism.

That outfit almost cries out for contrasting trousers, however. This could be one of the rare instances where a pair of navy trousers (or olive) might be a better choice.

I'm also curious as to how you were shod. Suede loafers...? I'm going to end up buying a pair of those if y'all keep posting them.


----------



## Reuben

Hopefully I won't get castigated too severely for breaking "the rules" by wearing an orphan with a sportshirt, but I was headed out for a celebratory dinner with my favorite professor and just tossed on a jacket over what I'd worn all day:




























J. Press suit jacket
The Tie Bar pocket square
BB madras shirt
BB red poplin trousers (in a size 35 :biggrin
Alden snuff suede tassels (thanks Patrick)


----------



## darkmark

Reuben, what are your thoughts on the tie bar pocket squares?


----------



## Reuben

darkmark said:


> Reuben, what are your thoughts on the tie bar pocket squares?


Fantastic deal for the prices, nearly unbeatable especially for the basics and they don't seem to suffer from the quality control issues of the ties and bow ties. I particularly like their plain white ones with the contrastingly colored edges. The silk ones are a little too small and stiff to get a good puff, however.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> Hopefully I won't get castigated too severely for breaking "the rules" by wearing an orphan with a sportshirt, but I was headed out for a celebratory dinner with my favorite professor and just tossed on a jacket over what I'd worn all day:


Honestly, I'd have preferred a good ol' navy blazer with that ensemble.


----------



## Reuben

Topsider said:


> Honestly, I'd have preferred a good ol' navy blazer with that ensemble.


Me too, but, uh, I don't have one at the moment. My BB Maker's sack was just too big in the shoulders and the oxxford fresco will fit after some tailoring but I'm trying to hold off on that because I don't want to pay for alterations twice if I don't have to. I'm limiting myself to sleeves, hems, and trouser waists on alterations until I stick at a weight for a month.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> Me too, but, uh, I don't have one at the moment. My BB Maker's sack was just too big in the shoulders and the oxxford fresco will fit after some tailoring but I'm trying to hold off on that because I don't want to pay for alterations twice if I don't have to. I'm limiting myself to sleeves, hems, and trouser waists on alterations until I stick at a weight for a month.


Congrats on the weight loss! It's a good problem to have.


----------



## P Hudson

Great to see a post by Patrick!

Brown cord jacket, BB ocbd (can't get it to roll), wool tie by Hilfiger, LE khakis, Pantharella argyles, shell McNeils:


----------



## orange fury

Big day at work today. Still liking the Corbin:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4F53-B1AA-6D81968C3BCB_zpsnbzdyr62.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-40A8-80AA-10423775D1F8_zpswp9ektgt.jpg.html

Corbin 3/2
Stafford OCBD
RL chinos
BB 346 A&S bow tie


----------



## Duvel

P Hudson, great color on that jacket!

OF, the Corbin is looking very nice, indeed.


----------



## efdll

Billax said:


> Thank you, Duvel! There was a time when J.Press was SO FAR better than anyone else in the Ivy world. The Polo Coat is a perfect example of the Ivy style! The Press family was committed to keeping Yale at the top of the Ivy hierarchy. Then, Langrock had the same goal for Princeton! To the best of my knowledge, those two schools were the top two combatants. What a wonderful competition these two small firms had!


I learned about Langrock in this forum, but I'm sure I walked past it back in 1971-2 when I visited Princeton for an academic conference that, given its nature, was full of radical students. Denim was the uniform. Though my own politics matched the students', I, a young academic, wore jacket and tie, and that made the young Turks (in a manner of speaking; they were another nationality) look at me as the enemy. Walking around, I was surprised to see store windows, Langrock's among them I'm sure, with the most beautiful trad gear, as if F. Scott were alive and well. It was surprising, for New Haven, which I knew well, had already lost stores and only Press survived; Army surplus was the students' sartorial preference. That prompted the working-class mother-in-law of a Yale grad student friend to comment when visiting her family, "I expected them to dress Ivy League. This is the Ivy League, isn't it?"


----------



## Duvel

There were Ivy League-ish stores in my old school's town. In one of them, with my month's pay from my part-time job in a department store, I bought a camel's hair coat similar to Billax's, though not nearly as nice, I'm sure. I basically got by on loans from my parents for groceries for the next month, and they finally learned the reason for my sudden impoverishment. But, I felt great walking around campus in that, while my peers were in their tech-y down jackets and Sears parkas. Then, a terrible thing happened--I got caught in a blizzard driving home to see my parents, went off the road and got stuck in a ditch, and had to walk a mile to farmhouse in the raging storm. The coat was ruined. (I was very grateful, of course, for the very kind folks who gave me shelter and warm food that night and the next day.)

I've been inspired by Billax's example to find "that coat" again, but it may be a while.


----------



## Duvel

Another old fogey in academica shot, at my desk.










My old Brooks Brothers cashmere hounds tooth jacket (3/2 roll), circa late 1980s. My new Brooks Brothers white oxford. And my no-name knit tie.


----------



## ReppTie

orange fury said:


> Big day at work today. Still liking the Corbin:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4F53-B1AA-6D81968C3BCB_zpsnbzdyr62.jpg.html
> 
> Classic! Well done!


----------



## August West

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham this morning: Temperature 61º with 78% relative humidity. Grey skies and a threat of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press camelhair Polo coat, J. Press Flap pocket OCBD, O'Connell's Saddle shoulder Shetland Wool cable knit in Heathered Oat, O'Connell's Cavalry Twill tan Wool trousers. A favorite Fall outfit of mine.


Billax,
Would you mind offering sizing advice on the Shetland? Did you size up on the sweater as O'Connell's recommends on the website? The fit in your photo looks ideal. I'm looking to purchase one of these shortly. My fear of sizing up is that it may result in too much length in the body and/or arms. Thanks in advance.
August


----------



## Billax

August West said:


> Billax,
> Would you mind offering sizing advice on the Shetland? Did you size up on the sweater as O'Connell's recommends on the website? The fit in your photo looks ideal. I'm looking to purchase one of these shortly. My fear of sizing up is that it may result in too much length in the body and/or arms. Thanks in advance.
> August


Happy to, August!

I have a 42" chest. I ordered a size 42. If you are unsure of an item, call O'Connell's and ask for either of the Huber brothers, Ethan or John . Happily for me, Ethan, too, has a 42" chest. He's a straight shooter. Also, read the text accompanying an item carefully. If an article is mis-sized (and if they're aware of it) they'll tell you to order up (or down) a size. If there's a conflict, as appears to be the case here, I always order the smaller.

Thanks for asking!.

Bill


----------



## August West

Thank you Bill.


----------



## adoucett

Meeting with potential employers today at a job fair, and decided to go full trad.
Got a couple positive comments on the rig while talking to recruiters, just wished they liked my resume as much as they liked the tie... The attire worn by students (asked to arrive dressed professionally) ranged from t-shirts to suits.










3/2 navy sack blazer (Oakloom)
White OCBD 
BB #4 Repp
Polo RL chinos (I really need grey wool trousers)
AE Walden in burgundy

Comments appreciated as I'm sure I'll be back at this game again.


----------



## TommyDawg

Adoucet... Really digging the blazer. Is that vintage or new? I looked up oakloom and found little. Also, you are correct on the thought about a pair of nice gray trousers. It would make the look even more sharp. Good luck in your studies and job hunt.


----------



## adoucett

TommyDawg said:


> Adoucet... Really digging the blazer. Is that vintage or new? I looked up oakloom and found little. Also, you are correct on the thought about a pair of nice gray trousers. It would make the look even more sharp. Good luck in your studies and job hunt.


Certainly vintage. From my research I've found the company itself was bought up in 1995, but they were a South Baltimore maker of Suits and jackets for the upper market. Some of their tailored clothing has labels from the Georgetown University shop, so there seems to be at least some trad heritage behind it. If anyone else has experience with Oakloom Clothiers, feel free to add in!


----------



## orange fury

Adoucett: not familiar with the maker, but the rig looks great regardless. I do think gray wool trousers would take it up a notch for job fair situations. I'm looking for some myself actually (not for job fairs though)


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> 3/2 navy sack blazer (Oakloom)
> White OCBD
> BB #4 Repp
> Polo RL chinos (I really need grey wool trousers)
> AE Walden in burgundy
> 
> Comments appreciated as I'm sure I'll be back at this game again.


I like the rig and wonder about the suggestions to pair with gray trousers. Would this be akin to the "security guard" look that we want to avoid? Just wondering.

I recently thrifted a really nice diagonal basketweave cashmere blazer with a custom "diving swallows" lining made by Oakloom. Just had my tailor tweak it for me, and he was impressed by the fabric and quality construction. Can't wait to wear it on Thanksgiving.


----------



## Spin Evans

It'll be the cranberry sauce of your outfit!

Adoucett, grey flannels in ~30 or ~32 aren't the easiest to find. Mine are from LL Bean, which fly under the radar on eBay most of the time. PRL pairs come up often, but are almost always pleated. Using eBay feeds can really help. Edit: Also, great outfit and pic!


----------



## L-feld

Gamma - thank you. The watch is very near and dear to me.

Duvel - that cashmere jacket is a lovely fabric. I'm jealous.

adoucett - that blazer looks beautiful on you. The shoulders are just lovely. Eddie Jacobs has some old deadstock Oakloom jackets that look really enticing. Maybe I'll have to try one on.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

That's a gorgeous jacket gamma!

per the security guard question, I've always thought that proper fit is the primary differentiating factor- I've never seen a security guard wear a jacket that comes close to fitting properly (much less a 3/2 with patch pockets and a pocket square). Not to mention the addition to the black, squared-toed, rubber soles shoes, charcoal polyester trousers 3 feet too long, a shirt collar that's 3 sizes too big, and a clip on tie (bow or long, take your pick). Point being, a properly fitting blazer with a white TV fold, mid gray wool trousers, a white shirt, striped/pindot/heavily textured tie (with a neatly dimpled four in hand knot), brown shoes of reasonable quality (loafers or cap toes)...that's how you avoid the security guard look (IMHO of course)


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> I like the rig and wonder about the suggestions to pair with gray trousers. Would this be akin to the "security guard" look that we want to avoid? Just wondering.


Trolling here, right? The whole security guard issue has been discussed and settled here many times over. Navy blazer and grey wool trousers is a classic look and should be a staple outfit in every well dressed man's wardrobe, in my opinion.


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> adoucett - that blazer looks beautiful on you. The shoulders are just lovely.


Agreed - the shoulders are perfect, exactly the way a natural shoulder should look. Good luck on the job hunt.


----------



## orange fury

For my 2,000th post (good heavens I spend too much time on here lol)- one of my favorite combos:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4FE3-9EEB-79726B54C220_zpszhday6lc.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-4BF9-B762-F4164743B793_zpsr0rnkrpp.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4F78-8CED-EB5BE9AA7333_zpsmiqvgyp4.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4D7F-9A1C-E19BDF10C040_zps4a6y5xv8.jpg.html

Corbin 3/2
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos and socks (navy, not black)
Brooks Brothers bow tie
Bass Weejuns
Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: I agree that is a great combo. I like everything, but (don't you just hate the "but") I would have gone with a sock in the beige-tan family to compliment the shoes and pants. I know the color echoes the sport coat, but IMHO, the darkness is too jarring and the good echoing is undermined by the jarring-ness. With that said, I repeat, I really like the outfit overall and it helps that you wear your clothes with a look of comfort and ease.


----------



## sskim3

Two outfits for the week. When it hit high 70 low 80s, decided to wear my hopsack blazer with linen pants and it kept great.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I'm back after a couple week hiatus on paternity leave

Haggar Imperial Tweed
PRL OCBD in yellow
PRL paisley tie
LLB surcingle
khaki chinos
switched to the extra large cup of iced dark roast now that we've got 2 little ones


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I got married Sunday at a resort in Mexico. My wife specifically requested that I wear seersucker. 


Before it is pointed out, I forgot my surcingle belt, so I had to wear a brown belt-- it's not ideal, but it was all we had. The pants are too long. I wanted no break or a quarter break. It was too late to fix it when we had to leave. 


Custom seersucker suit 
Brooks Brothers Point Collar Shirt (from the exchange) 
Brooks Brothers Pindot Tie 
Sky Blue Socks 
Walkover white bucks (from the exchange)


----------



## orange fury

Congratulations to both you guys!


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Congratulations to both you guys!


Congrats! And you look great!


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Trolling here, right? The whole security guard issue has been discussed and settled here many times over. Navy blazer and grey wool trousers is a classic look and should be a staple outfit in every well dressed man's wardrobe, in my opinion.


No, not trolling. Asking what I think is a legitimate question. I've purposely avoided gray trousers with my navy blazer for fear of being ridiculed for dressing in security guard garb.

I agree with OF, that proper fit and avoiding polyester wear, rubber-soled shoes and clip-on ties is the way to avoid the security guard look.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...or simply add a white linen pocket square to the breast pocket of that blazer. There is not a security guard on this planet that sports a pocket square in the pocket of his navy blazer!


----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> I got married Sunday at a resort in Mexico. My wife specifically requested that I wear seersucker.
> 
> Custom seersucker suit
> Brooks Brothers Point Collar Shirt (from the exchange)
> Brooks Brothers Pindot Tie
> Sky Blue Socks
> Walkover white bucks (from the exchange)


Congratulations to you and your wife! Your rig looks great, and I'll bet your bride looked fantastic as well. I wish you many years of happiness and joy.


----------



## Billax

Nobleprofessor said:


> I got married Sunday at a resort in Mexico. My wife specifically requested that I wear seersucker.


Cngrats to you and your Bride!

It is rare to find a wife who supports one's Trad/TNSIL habit. You're doubly lucky!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

gamma68 said:


> Congratulations to you and your wife! Your rig looks great, and I'll bet your bride looked fantastic as well. I wish you many years of happiness and joy.


Thank you so much! And thank you to OF and sskim3!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> Cngrats to you and your Bride!
> 
> It is rare to find a wife who supports one's Trad/TNSIL habit. You're doubly lucky!


I am very lucky! She loves classic clothes and enjoys as much as I do learning about trad!


----------



## FormerFlatlander

*Fall Has Arrived*

Enjoying the 60 degree temperatures outside my office.



Haggar Imperial gun check sport coat
LE white Hyde Park Oxford
LE forest moss tailored chinos
Burgundy The Tie Bar knit silk tie
Allen Edmonds McTavish wingtips


----------



## Duvel

Ooooohhh, Baracuta!

Big man on campus: Duvel in the town of his alma mater this morning, across from the beloved Pagliai's, getting more mileage out of the Brooks white oxford. Also shown here, J. Crew cashmere/cotton sweater and my 5-year-old Baracuta.

Not shown: uncreased (gasp! no time this morning) J. Crew chinos and Clarks grey suede desert boots.


----------



## Duvel

Love those colors, flatlander.


----------



## Fading Fast

Formerflatlander. Welcome. Wonderful outfit: I like it all, the jacket, tie, pants, socks and shoes all work well together in a Trad way. The watch is a nice touch. May I ask what company it is from / any details about it?


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, wonderful look. The jacket is classic and it looks great with the shirt and sweater (very Ivy). I own the same JCrew sweater and think it is great value for the price. Once a year or so, the girlfriend re-blocks it for me - as it is one of my transition-weather go to staples - and I'm good to go.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

The watch is definitely not Trad. It's a Soviet era mechanical watch from Pobeda on a faux crocodile band from Crown and Buckle.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, FF. And I agree about the J. Crew sweaters--the Crew hits the mark every so often in that area, especially with the basics like v-necks. They've fallen short with their lambswool crewnecks the past couple of years because they've started to make them look too dressy. They've been going pretty far off course in recent years by making "fashion forward" modifications, like color blocking and patches and slim fits, and so, J. Crew has left me behind, for better or worse.

I model this look on Steve McQueen's famous photo--it would be better if I had a tan/stone Baracuta, but I like my navy one nonetheless.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

FormerFlatlander said:


> Enjoying the 60 degree temperatures outside my office.
> Haggar Imperial gun check sport coat
> LE white Hyde Park Oxford
> LE forest moss tailored chinos
> *Burgundy The Tie Bar knit silk tie*
> Allen Edmonds McTavish wingtips


Is that their "grenafaux" knit tie? How do you like it? I'm considering getting the burgundy and navy as authentic grenadines are pricey new and don't pop up often on the exchange.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

No, it's actually their knit silk tie in 2 3/4" width.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Thanks, FF. And I agree about the J. Crew sweaters--the Crew hits the mark every so often in that area, especially with the basics like v-necks. They've fallen short with their lambswool crewnecks the past couple of years because they've started to make them look too dressy. They've been going pretty far off course in recent years by making "fashion forward" modifications, like color blocking and patches and slim fits, and so, J. Crew has left me behind, for better or worse.
> 
> I model this look on Steve McQueen's famous photo--it would be better if I had a tan/stone Baracuta, but I like my navy one nonetheless.


While I agree that tan is _the classic_ look, I like the navy very much. I've wanted to buy one in theory for a few years now (and have shopped them extensively on line), but am not sure I could pull the look off (nobody ever confused me for Steve McQueen) and there is always something else clothes-wise that I want to buy first. But OCBD always looks great in his as do you, so maybe I'll try it (I need to go to a store and put it on first and see if I can own it or if it will own me).


----------



## Fading Fast

FormerFlatlander said:


> The watch is definitely not Trad. It's a Soviet era mechanical watch from Pobeda on a faux crocodile band from Crown and Buckle.


Maybe not Trad, but still very cool and probably from the Trad time period. When budget permits, I'd consider upgrading to a real croc band as that will meaningfully enhance its look. I do this, when I can afford to, with my few vintage watches and am always amazed at how much it helps.


----------



## Duvel

Go for it! Forget the McQueen association--he's an overrated sartorial model, anyway.

I think they look great on anybody, and they're practical and versatile. I wear mine a lot for car travel. Just don't pull the fashion thing with a slim fit. A regular, generous fit is the way to go on these things, in my opinion, if you want that classic, Ivy look.



Fading Fast said:


> While I agree that tan is _the classic_ look, I like the navy very much. I've wanted to buy one in theory for a few years now (and have shopped them extensively on line), but am not sure I could pull the look off (nobody ever confused me for Steve McQueen) and there is always something else clothes-wise that I want to buy first. But OCBD always looks great in his as do you, so maybe I'll try it (I need to go to a store and put it on first and see if I can own it or if it will own me).


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Go for it! Forget the McQueen association--he's an overrated sartorial model, anyway.
> 
> I think they look great on anybody, and they're practical and versatile. I wear mine a lot for car travel. Just don't pull the fashion thing with a slim fit. A regular, generous fit is the way to go on these things, in my opinion, if you want that classic, Ivy look.


Thank you for the encouragement. At 6'1", 150lbs and small boned, a lot of the slim fit (not the super-skinny stuff, but the slimed-down fits) look Ivy on me as they still have extra material and hang a bit. This is why I can still buy some JCrew and Red Fleece as some of those brands' not super skinny stuff fits me like Trad sizing fits most people (whereas, true Trad sizing swims on me).


----------



## Duvel

That makes sense, FF. I was advising more against the slim "look" rather than actual "slim" sizing. I'm not sure if they have slim sizes, but I think OConnell's, surprisingly enough, has some of the best prices on Baracutas. EDIT: They do have slim fit--just checked. Still at a decent price, too. I noticed, too, that there is an "OConnell's Baracuta" as distinct from their "G9 Baracuta" offering. I'm not sure when this came about, or what it is about, but it appears to be the Baracuta design in heavier material.



Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. At 6'1", 150lbs and small boned, a lot of the slim fit (not the super-skinny stuff, but the slimed-down fits) look Ivy on me as they still have extra material and hang a bit. This is why I can still buy some JCrew and Red Fleece as some of those brands' not super skinny stuff fits me like Trad sizing fits most people (whereas, true Trad sizing swims on me).


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> That makes sense, FF. I was advising more against the slim "look" rather than actual "slim" sizing. I'm not sure if they have slim sizes, but I think OConnell's, surprisingly enough, has some of the best prices on Baracutas. EDIT: They do have slim fit--just checked. Still at a decent price, too. I noticed, too, that there is an "OConnell's Baracuta" as distinct from their "G9 Baracuta" offering. I'm not sure when this came about, or what it is about, but it appears to be the Baracuta design in heavier material.


Thank you for the reconnaissance - very helpful. If memory serves, I think I bookmarked a British company that sells them direct, but I'll now check out O'Connell's. That said, living in NYC, there has to be somewhere I can go to see it on and size it out etc., so that might be the next step.


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> I'm not sure if they have slim sizes, but I think OConnell's, surprisingly enough, has some of the best prices on Baracutas. EDIT: They do have slim fit--just checked. Still at a decent price, too.


I must be getting old. I just checked O'Connells, hoping to find something for about $40. Feeling sort of stupid right now, but thankfully I don't need one.



adoucett said:


> Certainly vintage. From my research I've found the company itself was bought up in 1995, but they were a South Baltimore maker of Suits and jackets for the upper market. Some of their tailored clothing has labels from the Georgetown University shop, so there seems to be at least some trad heritage behind it. If anyone else has experience with Oakloom Clothiers, feel free to add in!


I have an old Oakloom suit in blue POW. It is pretty decent quality, but I'd be reluctant to equate it with Southwick and the other best makers. Mine is probably early 1990s, and has very good lines, with great shoulders. It is darted, flat front, and not exactly a trad gorge, but not bad.


----------



## Duvel

I hear ya. I bought for around the $300 mark a few years back, and even then, it felt more than steep to me for what is, basically, a light jacket. But it is what it is. UK suppliers, I think, now ask $400 and up. By comparison, OC's looks inexpensive.

At the same time, I remember a couple of my better-dressed college buddies wore the Van Huesen version, licensed by Baracuta, and those were considerably cheap. I'm not sure that I could tell the difference between one of those and a new Made in England version, without seeing the labels.


----------



## P Hudson

Old J Press sack, LE ocbd, BB square, Polo seersucker, A&S belt, white bucks. Colleagues told me I need a straw boater hat (and a cane!).


----------



## P Hudson

Duvel said:


> At the same time, I remember a couple of my better-dressed college buddies wore the Van Huesen version, licensed by Baracuta, and those were considerably cheap. I'm not sure that I could tell the difference between one of those and a new Made in England version, without seeing the labels.


I have a tan Van Heusen. It is good, and probably cost about $20. Unfortunately, while I can still wear it, it doesn't fit quite the way it once did.


----------



## orange fury

P Hudson- I'm saving that photo to my "looks to emulate" folder. Dang that looks good.

Flatlander- your color coordination is outstanding, and I would love to own a jacket like that

Duvel- love the baracuta. I have a RL golf windbreaker that is similar, but I'll wearit the same way (v neck sweater/OCBD)


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Cngrats to you and your Bride!
> 
> It is rare to find a wife who supports one's Trad/TNSIL habit. You're doubly lucky!


Let me add my congratulations also. Who made the suit, it looks pretty darn good to my eye?


----------



## Fading Fast

P.Hudson - spot on. Just perfect.


----------



## orange fury

Relatively boring today, but TGIF:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4868-B4E1-F9E3ED042C66_zpskpxnduho.jpg.html

all Ralph Lauren, except for the Hamilton watch


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Not as exciting today, but it's Friday and I'll be in my office all day.


Woolovers gray fisherman's crewneck sweater
LL Bean twill shirt
LE spruce green moleskin trousers
Clarks desert boots
Timex on a NATO strap


----------



## FLMike

FormerFlatlander: I'm liking that outfit a lot. Perfect Friday rig.


----------



## Duvel

@flatlander, Another Wool Overs wearer! I am curious about these sweaters. What I've seen of people wearing them so far always looks good.


----------



## Duvel

Casual Friday, so it's the shirt of choice for many an outdoors gentleman: the Orvis tattersall sport shirt, this one a nice, soft, lightweight silk/cotton blend. (Not that I will spend much time in the great outdoors today.) 
Not shown: J. Crew navy chinos (pressed with a crease today!), J. Crew leather belt, Clarks brown suede desert boots, and LL Bean field coat.


----------



## Duvel

Time to add a layer: Pendleton wool sweater in oatmeal. Local conditions: 47F, feels like 40. Windy, cloudy.


----------



## orange fury

...and then there's SE TX, sitting at 82*F and completely cloudless lol


----------



## Duvel

Wow. Big difference.

I've decided I need more sweaters like this. The Pendleton is very comfortable.



orange fury said:


> ...and then there's SE TX, sitting at 82*F and completely cloudless lol


----------



## Duvel

Hold on. Let's go with the William F. Buckley Jr. inspired version. Additions in this photo: Oliver Peoples Sheldrake eyeglasses and Pilot G-2 pen.


----------



## Dmontez

orange fury said:


> ...and then there's SE TX, sitting at 82*F and completely cloudless lol


86 a few hours south, and that's with the cold front that rolled in around 7 am.


----------



## orange fury

Dmontez said:


> 86 a few hours south, and that's with the cold front that rolled in around 7 am.


Its supposed to be 61*F tomorrow at 7am, I'm going to have my coffee on my patio just so I can see what that temperature feels like.

to be fair, I normally have my coffee on my patio on weekends, but now I have a reason lol


----------



## FormerFlatlander

I think I came pretty close to that today, Duvel:


----------



## Duvel

Hey, very good! Ha ha.



FormerFlatlander said:


> I think I came pretty close to that today, Duvel:


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Hold on. Let's go with the William F. Buckley Jr. inspired version. Additions in this photo: Oliver Peoples Sheldrake eyeglasses and Pilot G-2 pen.





FormerFlatlander said:


> I think I came pretty close to that today, Duvel:


Thats actually pretty dang impressive, well done Duvel on the pose/rig and well done flatlander for finding that photo that quickly lol


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Ah, I just took that photo, inspired by Duvel's excellent pose and similarity to my own outfit. His lighting and background are much more artistic though.


----------



## Duvel

I'm making the assumption, of course, that we know the photo: visit the trad girlfriend thread for reference.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Well, I hadn't seen that one. So I guess I'm third-hand on this one.


----------



## P Hudson

The black and white shots really highlight the different textures of the wool sweaters.

Same old stuff here. Polo jacket, BB tie, BB shirt, Timex on central strap, J Press English-made shoes:


----------



## Duvel

Sorry about that. I was spoofing the WFB photo a bit.



FormerFlatlander said:


> Well, I hadn't seen that one. So I guess I'm third-hand on this one.


----------



## mhardy

FormerFlatlander,
Those desert boots look to be the same pair I have. I love the look, but they are the most uncomfortable pair of shoes I have ever owned! I am hoping they just aren't broken in. How does your pair work for you?


----------



## FormerFlatlander

I thrifted them, so I don't know how long they were worn prior to my acquisition. That said, I find them to be comfortable as long as I don't lace them up to tight.


----------



## sskim3

Samuelson blazer
J press pinpoint OCBD
LE gray chinos
Perry Ellis Tie
AE chili la salle

Dilemma this shirt refuses to hold a good roll. Any recommendations?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

FiscalDean said:


> Let me add my congratulations also. Who made the suit, it looks pretty darn good to my eye?


an old Tailor on the Mississippi Gulf Coast did it made to measure. I think he may have taken one he made before and made some adjustments. I had to have a tailor here in Kansas take the roll out I get on my back below the collar. I think they call it squaring the shoulders or lowering the collar. That would probably be impossible to avoid that with made to measure. It's very lightly structured almost too lightly. But, the fabric stood up very well to travel and wear -- especially considering it's all cotton seersucker.


----------



## Jovan

Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" sack suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
Polo tie
Roundtree & Yorke (I'll get some heat for that) tie bar
Croft & Barrow (also for this) belt
Texsa mohair/wool socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue




https://imageshack.com/i/eyIupSoyj


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, well done, very classic look with all the details accounted for. The "neat" tie works really well (and I only learned that it is a "neat" tie from OCBD's recent post on his blog) and the collar on that shirt is nice, straight and solid. Pocket square and tie bar add some kick.


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour and wool Saturday.

Barbour Beaufort
BB OCBD
LL Bean Shetland Sweater
BB chinos


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Barbour and wool Saturday.
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> BB OCBD
> LL Bean Shetland Sweater
> BB chinos


Excellent weekend look, stc!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Excellent weekend look, stc!


It's funny you commented as when I saw STC outstanding outfit, I thought, that's something Billax would wear.


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, well done, very classic look with all the details accounted for. The "neat" tie works really well (and I only learned that it is a "neat" tie from OCBD's recent post on his blog) and the collar on that shirt is nice, straight and solid. Pocket square and tie bar add some kick.


Thanks!


----------



## Flairball

Breaking out a little tweed, today.


----------



## adoucett

Jovan, great look! Very cool suit and I think it fits you well. I'm also envious of your Park Ave's



sskim3 said:


> Samuelson blazer
> J press pinpoint OCBD
> LE gray chinos
> Perry Ellis Tie
> AE chili la salle
> 
> Dilemma this shirt refuses to hold a good roll. Any recommendations?


Sskim3, You have a blazer and shirt combo that really knock it out of the park, but I feel the tie is the only incongruent aspect of this outfit. Do you have classic repps in your collection? If so, these would look awesome with that blazer. As far as the collar goes, maybe try to get your hands on one of the thicker oxfords from Press if you can. I really want to try one of the York St. Mather OCBD but they run about $125. The roll looks really good from the photos I've seen though.


----------



## Duvel

On the road, in the Amanas. LLB field coat, Brooks shetland sweater, PRL flannel shirt. Not shown, J. Crew chinos (pressed and cuffed), J. Crew leather belt, Timex Field Expedition watch with NATO strap, Smart Wool argyle socks, and LLB blucher mocs. Conditions in the Amanas: 47F, windy, bright blue skies with patches of clouds.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Jovan said:


> Brooks Brothers "Brooksease" sack suit
> Ledbury shirt and pocket square
> Polo tie
> Roundtree & Yorke (I'll get some heat for that) tie bar
> Croft & Barrow (also for this) belt
> Texsa mohair/wool socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/eyIupSoyj


Perfect! I think the spread/point collar dresses it up a little. I like the size of the lapels, too. Not too wide not too skinny just right.


----------



## Topsider

Not too tradly today...2B Pendleton wool jacket, spread-collar shirt w/French cuffs, pleated charcoal wool trousers with a rather generous break, and brown Cole-Haan bit loafers.

Just noticed that my jacket sleeve is a bit squished from hanging in the closet all summer.


----------



## Duvel

Tradly or not, that is a great look, Topsider. Great jacket, and I really enjoy the shirt, necktie, and square coordination. Well done!


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, STC. I'm modeling my look today on your outfit.



stcolumba said:


> Barbour and wool Saturday.
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> BB OCBD
> LL Bean Shetland Sweater
> BB chinos


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 55º with 57% relative humidity. Blue skies and light breezes. A glorious Fall day!

Wow. On the same page, about as much contrast in style as one can get on a trad forum!

3/2 roll vs 2 Button
Sack vs darted
Buttondown vs spread collar
Captoe Balmorals vs Horse Bit loafers
Absolutely no break vs Big Break
Barrel cuff vs French cuff
Plain front trousers vs pleated
Shirt cuffs exposed vs no shirt cuff showing

Different courses for Different horses, I guess....














































*Southwick Harris Tweed 3/2 roll sack sport coat, Andover Shop 6 button vest, J. Press Flap pocket Uni Stripe OCBD, Chipp2 Collie tie, O'Connell's Barley flannel trousers, Trafalgar Braces, Marcoliani ribbed crew socks, AE Strands.*


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning. Where is that piece of music which I cannot find but need in 15 minutes???


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Wow. On the same page, about as much contrast in style as one can get on a trad forum!
> 
> 3/2 roll vs 2 Button
> Sack vs darted
> Buttondown vs spread collar
> Captoe Balmorals vs Horse Bit loafers
> Absolutely no break vs Big Break
> Barrel cuff vs French cuff
> Plain front trousers vs pleated
> Shirt cuffs exposed vs no shirt cuff showing
> 
> Different courses for Different horses, I guess....


As the saying goes, "No man is completely worthless. He may always serve as a bad example."


----------



## orange fury

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 55º with 57% relative humidity. Blue skies and light breezes. A glorious Fall day!


I love that tie, collies are my favorite dogs. I have a Chipp like that with Westies on it. Also, the colors is that sportcoat are wonderful.

and I was excited when it was below 80*F this morning lol...


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning. Where is that piece of music which I cannot find but need in 15 minutes???


Excellent...I really like the peak lapels.


----------



## Jovan

adoucett said:


> Jovan, great look! Very cool suit and I think it fits you well. I'm also envious of your Park Ave's


Thank you, though Park Avenues are a dime a dozen on menswear forums.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Perfect! I think the spread/point collar dresses it up a little. I like the size of the lapels, too. Not too wide not too skinny just right.


Thanks. It is definitely a spread collar. A point collar would have a lot less spread between the points. The lapels are 3.5" wide which is pretty classic and won't date much.



stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning. Where is that piece of music which I cannot find but need in 15 minutes???


Someone hid it so they'd have time to admire your getup. 

Gosh bless it, stcolumba, you have a single breasted peak lapel suit on my list now.


----------



## Reuben

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Pendleton Blackwatch topster/man/shacket/thing
BB OCBD
Bill's
Woolrich ragg socks
Rancourt for BB desert boot/boat shoe frankenfootwear.


----------



## Spin Evans

I am _this _close to getting a Pendleton topster to wear to Cocoa in the colder months. I have Popinjay to blame for that (as usual). It looks great on you.


----------



## orange fury

It's not really cold outside, but it was kind of cool-ish and humid, which made it seem worse. And my office is cold. And I really just wanted to wear a tennis vest:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-47C2-A38D-4C3F75F258D8_zpsydcztjfn.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-478B-963B-B054B3A7E8B3_zpskqtryopg.jpg.html

Stafford blazer/OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
BB Red Fleece cotton/cashmere tennis vest
BB 346 #1 stripe bow tie

unseen:
Hamilton Baxter
Cole Haan Ascot II's
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Really excited about today's outfit, though having a bit of tie-ers remorse
Wearing my new Orvis Harris Tweed sport coat that I thrifted this weekend for $5 in NWOT condition
light blue CRL OCBD
reg stripe
Bill's M2P (Thank you Monocle!)
unseen
LLB surcingle
J&M tan saddle oxfords


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> It's not really cold outside, but it was kind of cool-ish and humid, which made it seem worse. And my office is cold. And I really just wanted to wear a tennis vest:
> 
> Stafford blazer/OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> BB Red Fleece cotton/cashmere tennis vest
> BB 346 #1 stripe bow tie
> 
> unseen:
> Hamilton Baxter
> Cole Haan Ascot II's
> Lacoste surcingle


I am really digging the sweater vest and tie combo. Works very nicely!



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Really excited about today's outfit, though having a bit of tie-ers remorse
> Wearing my new Orvis Harris Tweed sport coat that I thrifted this weekend for $5 in NWOT condition
> light blue CRL OCBD
> reg stripe
> Bill's M2P (Thank you Monocle!)
> unseen
> LLB surcingle
> J&M tan saddle oxfords


Wow that is a great jacket! Great find! Now you can compete with Gamma for most interested tweeds on the forum.


----------



## GRH

Orion: Wow! Score!


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Wow that is a great jacket! Great find! Now you can compete with Gamma for most interested tweeds on the forum.


Im looking forward to it getting cold enough for me to participate in that competition :biggrin:


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Really excited about today's outfit, though having a bit of tie-ers remorse
> Wearing my new Orvis Harris Tweed sport coat that I thrifted this weekend for $5 in NWOT condition
> light blue CRL OCBD
> reg stripe
> Bill's M2P (Thank you Monocle!)
> unseen
> LLB surcingle
> J&M tan saddle oxfords


I _really _like this Orvis HT, and this is one of the best rigs you've posted so far. Looks like the jacket fits you very well in the shoulders and is at a perfect length.



sskim3 said:


> Wow that is a great jacket! Great find! Now you can compete with Gamma for most interested tweeds on the forum.


Thanks, sskim, but I think the person with the most interesting tweeds is Ensiferous!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

gamma68 said:


> I _really _like this Orvis HT, and this is one of the best rigs you've posted so far. Looks like the jacket fits you very well in the shoulders and is at a perfect length.
> 
> Thanks, sskim, but I think the person with the most interesting tweeds is Ensiferous!


Thanks Gamma, et al!
I had not gone thrifting for a few weeks and went back to a spot I had been becoming tired of because of what seemed like increasing prices on the same old garbage, but I was rewarded with this coat and a seemingly unworn Huntington 3/2 sack suit in tan/olive/black puppytooth, so it looks like I will continue to go back there, lol.

I totally got that thrifter's high when I saw and felt the tweed, then I noticed the triple patch pockets, throat latch, suede elbow patches, interior pockets and of course the Orvis and HT labels and just prayed it was my size, but knew I could flip it easily if not, then once I knew if fit, I had the tougher decision to wear it or flip it, I guess we see how that decision went, lol.


----------



## Duvel

Orion, that's an awesome jacket. Congrats on that find!


----------



## Duvel

I received our monthly "kudos" award this morning. The award is passed along staff member to staff member each month in recognition for our supposed good work. The staff member passing along the award to me included in her introductory comments a few compliments about how "neatly dressed" and "nicely turned out" I always looked in the office. I don't hear this kind of praise often, so it was rewarding, and a little surprising, to hear that my attention to what I wear to work is actually noticed.


----------



## Billax

Duvel said:


> I received our monthly "kudos" award this morning. The award is passed along staff member to staff member each month in recognition for our supposed good work. The staff member passing along the award to me included in her introductory comments a few compliments about how "neatly dressed" and "nicely turned out" I always looked in the office. I don't hear this kind of praise often, so it was rewarding, and a little surprising, to hear that my attention to what I wear to work is actually noticed.


:thumbs-up: Way to go, Duvel!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> :thumbs-up: Way to go, Duvel!


+1. I have enjoyed your recent posts as well. Keep posting pics!


----------



## Duvel

A lapse in good form to brag, I know. But I couldn't help it, given my surprise at the comments.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Really excited about today's outfit, though having a bit of tie-ers remorse
> Wearing my new Orvis Harris Tweed sport coat that I thrifted this weekend for $5 in NWOT condition
> light blue CRL OCBD
> reg stripe
> Bill's M2P (Thank you Monocle!)
> unseen
> LLB surcingle
> J&M tan saddle oxfords


Well done. Hands down your best post to date.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, OCBD! Coming from an example I much admire, I take this is as high praise.



oxford cloth button down said:


> +1. I have enjoyed your recent posts as well. Keep posting pics!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 63º and 54% relative humidity. Sunny, blue skies, and calm.














































*J. Press Olive 'Donegal Mist" sport coat, LL Bean Lambswool sweater, BB OCBD, Sam Hober hunting tie, Lands End Chocolate suede belt, J. Press Covert cloth trousers, David Eden OTC socks, AE Snuff suede Juneau loafers. The backlighting in pictures 2 & 3 shows the "halo" around the jacket created by the Kid Mohair. The jacket looks soft and is soft because of the Kid Mohair and the Cashmere. The difficult-to-read name of the Hand weaver is J. J. Campbell.*


----------



## Duvel

Billax, I enjoyed your recent blog post on the Donegal. On another tangent, I've noticed the yellow v-neck sweater show up before in your pics. I really like what it brings to an outfit. I'm adding yet another item from your example to my long list of wants.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I've noticed the yellow v-neck sweater show up before in your pics. I really like what it brings to an outfit. I'm adding yet another item from your example to my long list of wants.


Ditto. In fact, I was just looking for it at the LLB website.

Notice how Billax shows shirt cuff first, then sweater cuff, under his jacket cuff. An important style point, IMO.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, very good point, gamma. I try to do the same, i.e., show some shirt cuff with my sweater.

If you have any luck finding it at LLB, let me know. I only saw a yellow v-neck in the cotton/cashmere blend, which looks a little thin for what I want.



gamma68 said:


> Ditto. In fact, I was just looking for it at the LLB website.
> 
> Notice how Billax shows shirt cuff first, then sweater cuff, under his jacket cuff. An important style point, IMO.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Yes, very good point, gamma. I try to do the same, i.e., show some shirt cuff with my sweater.
> 
> If you have any luck finding it at LLB, let me know. I only saw a yellow v-neck in the cotton/cashmere blend, which looks a little thin for what I want.


I didn't see it either. It must be from an earlier year.

I have the cotton/cashemere blend in navy, and I'm not a huge fan. It is definitely thin.


----------



## Billax

gamma68 said:


> Notice how Billax shows shirt cuff first, then sweater cuff, under his jacket cuff. An important style point, IMO.[/QUOTE}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duvel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very good point, gamma. I try to do the same, i.e., show some shirt cuff with my sweater.
> 
> If you have any luck finding it at LLB, let me know. I only saw a yellow v-neck in the cotton/cashmere blend, which looks a little thin for what I want.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, gents! a) The sweater color is Gold. Sometimes in my stupid photography it shows as Yellow. LL Bean appears NOT to be offering Gold V-neck Lambswool sweaters this season. b) gamma, you are a VERY careful observer! c) Duvel, yes, I kinda overwear this sweater in the Autumn. I am relentlessly driven to tie my colors to the seasons. Fall is so short a season and Fall foliage season is shorter still. You won't find me wearing this sweater in Spring or Summer - and only rarely in the winter.
> 
> As you may have noticed by the weather info I post nearly every time I show something, I am an outdoor guy who ties his apparel nearly completely to the colors of the season. I have NO IDEA whether this is considered good practice or not, and I wouldn't change what I do if it were considered bad form! I am irretrievably tied to my environment. I wear pastels in Spring and Summer, I wear autumnal colors in the Fall and I am near completely dormant in the Winter. I grew up and became an adult and a Father in Wisconsin. No matter how far I move from Wisconsin, whether it's Connecticut, New York, Ohio, New Mexico, California or North Carolina - the seasons of Wisconsin drive everything that I wear. I'm pretty sure that's stupid, but it's how I live and what I do.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tahmasp

I saw this Argyll and Sutherland-patterned sweater on OCBD's blog, and because I'm a slavish, suggestible consumer (but also because it's a beautiful sweater), I bought it. Sweater is Polo Ralph Lauren, BB OCBD, Orvis khakis, Alden Chromexcel PTB's.


----------



## sskim3

It's cooler in NYC. 
Magee Donegal jacket
LE shirt
Rooster tie


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax, one thing I like to see as much as the foggy haze of the Donegal Mist (of which your's is an outstanding example) is the famous Red Dot.

(And thanks for the compliment Gamma!)



Billax said:


>


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> Billax, one thing I like to see as much as the foggy haze of the Donegal Mist (of which your's is an outstanding example) is the famous Red Dot.


Thank you, Ensiferous! I, too, am a Red Dot fan. Separately, of the ridiculous five pix I posted for this outfit, why I am I not at all surprised that you picked the best photo of the bunch to reproduce?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> Im looking forward to it getting cold enough for me to participate in that competition :biggrin:


I wore a tweed jacket here Saturday night to a 20th reunion of one of the classes I taught...luckily, the restaurant had the a/c turned down cold enough the tweed felt rather good...:icon_cheers:


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: That sweater is awesome and you built a beautiful outfit around it - really well done.

ThatDudeOrion: As many others have already said, an outstanding jacket and your best overall post. Enjoy it - that is a special find.

Billax: As always, everything is spot on (on my best day, my absolute best day - which doesn't happen often / ever - my shirt, sweater and sport coat cuffs line up that way - that is perfect and hard to do). Also, that sport coat is incredible.

Duvel: Congratulations, I didn't - and I doubt others did - take your update as bragging. One, that just isn't your personality, but I think you wanted to share it with others here knowing we would appreciate that your thoughtfulness in dress was being noticed in a positive way. It gives us all a little encouragement and belief that, while we rarely hear it, hopefully, our efforts are enjoyed by others. Even though I had nothing to do with it, I'm proud of you.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> ThatDudeOrion: As many others have already said, an outstanding jacket and your best overall post. Enjoy it - that is a special find.


Between wearing the jacket itself and the great feedback I've received on it, I don't think I've ever gotten so much fulfillment out of $5. Thank you all.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Tahmasp - Looks great on you! Great PTBSs too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The roll, the dimple, the dogs and don't forget to look at those shoulders!


----------



## Billax

Thanks for the kind remarks, Gentlemen.


----------



## orange fury

You know, I've been wanting to get a donegal mist jacket for a while now...after seeing this wonderful example, I'm actively searching for one. Because I DEFINITELY need yet another tweed jacket lol


----------



## Odradek

Temperatures getting more autumnal here.


----------



## orange fury

Yeah, it's 71*F now, but were hitting 91*F today...:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...B-4A6C-9C8D-7D662052178C_zpsfnngwfys.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-48F5-9245-4E35C4BCC2E1_zpsstzzlkw3.jpg.html

Corbin blazer
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
Beau Ties Ltd bow tie
Lacoste surcingle (I need more belts...)


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Yeah, it's 71*F now, but were hitting 91*F today...:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-48F5-9245-4E35C4BCC2E1_zpsstzzlkw3.jpg.html
> 
> Corbin blazer
> Stafford OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Beau Ties Ltd bow tie
> Lacoste surcingle (I need more belts...)


So I was helping my teenage son put together a homecoming outfit, and since he is still growing and dresses up infrequently, I wasn't looking to spend a lot. As such, I bought him a Stafford OCBD for $19.99, my first experience with the brand. My first thought was that OF is going to be in for a real treat when he finally decides to step up to a proper BB OCBD. The experience really made me appreciate how awesome the original Brooks OCBD really is! That said, the Stafford was perfect for our purposes.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> So I was helping my teenage son put together a homecoming outfit, and since he is still growing and dresses up infrequently, I wasn't looking to spend a lot. As such, I bought him a Stafford OCBD for $19.99, my first experience with the brand. My first thought was that OF is going to be in for a real treat when he finally decides to step up to a proper BB OCBD. The experience really made me appreciate how awesome the original Brooks OCBD really is! That said, the Stafford was perfect for our purposes.


Haha yeah, I'm waiting for one of the major sales to come around, and I need to get a bunch of shirts and ties posted to the exchange to fund it.

i know they're cheap, but they fit better than my RL OCBDs, and I wasn't going to pay to have those tailored down in the interim


----------



## Duvel

I don't think there's anything wrong with a Stafford. I've had them, and they fit and wear well, and they have a decent collar size for ties. 

Nevertheless, I love my Brooks Brothers OCBDs, and I want more!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 58º with 50% relative humidity: Sunny, with a few clouds. Motionless.




























J. Press Gray "Donegal Mist" sport coat, J. Press Red Uni Stripe OCBD, J. Crew Lacrosse tie, O'Connell's Lambswool cardigan vest, LE Stone Twills, Leather Man Lacrosse belt, Heel ribbed crew socks, AE Tan Cavanaugh pennies.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

First day of tweed.


----------



## Bradford

RL buttondown, Vineyard Vines fleece pullover, Double L khakis, and Allen Edmonds.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax - three thoughts

1. As always, incredible outfit, incredible tailoring - each item in the outfit is beautiful. I continue to be amazed at how well you do it.

2. Love the tie

3. The belt might be overkill with the tie if it showed, but since it is under the cardigan, it is perfect, since only you know it is there and can enjoy the inside knowledge.


----------



## stcolumba

Wow! This page is on fire with dazzling stuff!! OCBD (no one wears tweed better) , Billax (perfection in every detail--and so many details to enjoy--that Wisconsin influence!!), Orange Fury (cool red bow with dots!), and Odradek (great vest)


----------



## Fading Fast

I hit "post..." on my last post before commenting, as stcolumba did, on OF's awesome bow tie and overall Trad-perfect combination.

But that allows me - since I've now seen stcolumba's last post - to say how much I love his sport coat - Suit Supply?


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> I hit "post..." on my last post before commenting, as stcolumba did, on OF's awesome bow tie and overall Trad-perfect combination.
> 
> But that allows me - since I've now seen stcolumba's last post - to say how much I love his sport coat - Suit Supply?


Thank you. Ah, the coat is from good ol' JC Penney.


----------



## Duvel

Great jacket, OCBD! Where to begin: the patch pockets, the button stance, the buttons themselves, lapels just the right size, and perfect shoulders.



oxford cloth button down said:


> First day of tweed.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> First day of tweed.


OCBD, your looks have become so good, for such a wide range of seasons, weather conditions, varying degrees of formality, and all the other things that constitute "The Well-dressed Man." You started out seeking to be perfect in one look, then another, then yet another, until finally you look great in almost the entire range of TNSIL apparel!
For all the times I failed to compliment you on yet another good look, my apologies! You are a treasure to the community of well-dressed Men.


----------



## Duvel

Well said, Billax.

STC, I really enjoy your pics, no exception here. My father was wearing a great looking brown corduroy jacket the other day, and I got a peak at the label. Sure enough, good old JC Penney, probably from decades ago.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


As with OCBD, I owe you, too, an apology. Over the years there have been, literally, hundreds of outfits I should have noted. Certainly I noted them in my mind as I saw them, but that is not enough. You have the body for clothes and you have the eye to be able to put together great looks. Your impressive ability to have everything FIT so well is extraordinary! Finally, I greatly admire your ability to generate flamboyance within a conservative style.Save for your impeccable suits, there's no fading into the background for you!


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

It's nice to see all of this tweed appearing. Billax, I just want to say that I have appreciated all of your outfits on here.

Today's rig, wet and miserable outside edition:









Suit: Hart, Schaffner, and Marx
Tie: Polo
Shirt: No-name
Shoes: Stafford


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Really excited about today's outfit, though having a bit of tie-ers remorse
> Wearing my new Orvis Harris Tweed sport coat that I thrifted this weekend for $5 in NWOT condition
> light blue CRL OCBD
> reg stripe
> Bill's M2P (Thank you Monocle!)
> unseen
> LLB surcingle
> J&M tan saddle oxfords


That coat is excellent.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Haha yeah, I'm waiting for one of the major sales to come around, and I need to get a bunch of shirts and ties posted to the exchange to fund it.
> 
> i know they're cheap, but they fit better than my RL OCBDs, and I wasn't going to pay to have those tailored down in the interim


I totally get it. I just can't wait for your post the day you put a freshly laundered BB OCBD on and feel the wonderful difference. There's a reason they are the gold standard (in the minds of many....debatable, I realize, before anyone jumps in to contradict ).


----------



## Duvel

I used to wear them, back in my college days when I worked in a men's store. I fell away due to other priorities, and I am recently reborn. They are quite nice, and they seem to get even better with each laundering, and I need, and I mean, _ need,_ in the addict's understanding of that word, many more!



FLCracka said:


> I totally get it. I just can't wait for your post the day you put a freshly laundered BB OCBD on and feel the wonderful difference. There's a reason they are the gold standard (in the minds of many....debatable, I realize, before anyone jumps in the contradict ).


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka said:


> I totally get it. I just can't wait for your post the day you put a freshly laundered BB OCBD on and feel the wonderful difference. There's a reason they are the gold standard (in the minds of many....debatable, I realize, before anyone jumps in to contradict ).


+1, as an active critic of many things about the Brothers Brooks' store today, I agree that the must-iron OCBD is still awesome. If it ever goes away, I will walk down the street to Kamakura and life will move forward, but no matter how good the Kamakura shirt is, it will never feel absolutely right.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

It warmed up a bit today in Colorado, high around 80. No tweed for me.



PRL cotton 3/2 blazer with patch pockets and throat latch
LE blue and white stripe Hyde Park oxford
Nautica tie
LE tailored fit light stone chinos
AE McTavish wingtips


----------



## FormerFlatlander

It looks like we got dressed with similar things in mind this morning, OrangeFury. I very nearly wore a bow tie too and clearly should have. You look great.


----------



## Bradford

^^ Brad, is that you?


----------



## stcolumba

Feet, don't fail me now! An afternoon on the organ bench.

LL Bean Shetland sweater
Brooks Bros shirt and trouser

Thank you, Billax, for your generous words. I'm not sure I am deserving of this. But, certainly, everything you wrote about OCBD deserves a big "Amen"!


----------



## gamma68

Vintage BB '346' 3/2 triple-patch-pocket sack blazer
RL Polo gray herringbone wool sweater
BB 132Q blue OCBD
Vintage Rooster tie (feels like a silk/wool blend)
JCrew linen pocket square
Brighton burgundy belt
Bills Khakis M2
BB '346' argyle socks
Sebago burgundy loafers
Vintage Weber "Royal Band" imported briar pipe


----------



## orange fury

Very nice gamma, what tobacco?


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Very nice gamma, what tobacco?


It's just a prop. I don't smoke. The photo is mainly an attempt at replicating Billax's shirt/sweater layering under the blazer cuff.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Thank you. Ah, the coat is from good ol' JC Penney.


I just pulled all my tweed out tonight and officially put away all my Summer suits/jackets, and this one specifically I'm looking forward to wearing. I got to wear it once last year before it got too hot lol.

they did such a good job with these last year that I hope they do a couple more iterations this year.


----------



## adoucett

Love the blazer gamma! I think that one (Along with Press) is the Trad Golden Standard by which all other blazers at to be judged!


----------



## conductor




----------



## stcolumba

Thank you, FadingFast and Duvel, for your kind words.

Conductor: excellent tie!

Orange Fury: Regarding the windowpane Harris Tweed, I am afraid we will not see similar nice coats from JCP. It was one of the clothing items that came from the short lived collaboration of Nick Wooster with JCP. 

Flatlander: The McTavish wingtips are cool

Gamma: the herringbone sweater is outstanding


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> Orange Fury: Regarding the windowpane Harris Tweed, I am afraid we will not see similar nice coats from JCP. It was one of the clothing items that came from the short lived collaboration of Nick Wooster with JCP.


I wouldn't be quite that quick to write them off entirely, they've actually produced a dang good poor man's walnut Dalton. Sure it's bonded, rubber-soled, and imported but the leather is full-grain and fairly nice, the construction is fairly solid, the rubber sole is actually fairly sleek, and with the constant sales the price hovers around a respectable ~$50-65. There's also a black captoe quarter-brogued boot for the same price and of similar quality.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Orange Fury: Regarding the windowpane Harris Tweed, I am afraid we will not see similar nice coats from JCP. It was one of the clothing items that came from the short lived collaboration of Nick Wooster with JCP.


Oh well, im glad I bought both of them then lol


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> I wouldn't be quite that quick to write them off entirely, they've actually produced a dang good poor man's walnut Dalton. Sure it's bonded, rubber-soled, and imported but the leather is full-grain and fairly nice, the construction is fairly solid, the rubber sole is actually fairly sleek, and with the constant sales the price hovers around a respectable ~$50-65. There's also a black captoe quarter-brogued boot for the same price and of similar quality.


Mine should be coming in at the end of the week, I'm really interested to see how they do in actual use


----------



## Colonel Ichabod

Reuben said:


> I wouldn't be quite that quick to write them off entirely, they've actually produced a dang good poor man's walnut Dalton. Sure it's bonded, rubber-soled, and imported but the leather is full-grain and fairly nice, the construction is fairly solid, the rubber sole is actually fairly sleek, and with the constant sales the price hovers around a respectable ~$50-65. There's also a black captoe quarter-brogued boot for the same price and of similar quality.


I have those boots. They're pretty nice for the price. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> It's just a prop. I don't smoke. The photo is mainly an attempt at replicating Billax's shirt/sweater layering under the blazer cuff.


And well done it is. Not easy to pull off - despite my diligent efforts, my three cuffs tend not to want to stay in your and Billax's orderly arrangement.


----------



## orange fury

First time wearing a long tie in a while. Also, first run of the Orvis blazer:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-48C4-A9A5-7A07A185FED1_zpssrxkgsyd.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4A58-A8C0-695AD32A9308_zpsxixopeyu.jpg.html

Orvis 3/2 sack
Stafford OCBD
Brooks Brothers tie
Ralph Lauren chinos


----------



## Billax

orange fury said:


> First time wearing a long tie in a while. Also, first run of the Orvis blazer:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4A58-A8C0-695AD32A9308_zpsxixopeyu.jpg.html
> 
> Orvis 3/2 sack
> Stafford OCBD
> Brooks Brothers tie
> Ralph Lauren chinos


A classic look up top, OF. The dimple in the BB #1 tie is very nice and the amount of collar roll you get from the Stafford shirt is QUITE good. Very pleasing combination!


----------



## Patrick06790

From my new series "Art-Damaged Ivy," I give you "Man Ponders Reflection (in Unwashed Hood of Car)"


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and the award for Outstanding Photo Composition goes to....Patrick06790. A classic rig and your technique captures our attention just as surely as the hood of your car captures your reflection! Well done.


----------



## RT-Bone

Low/mid 70s and humid here in NYC, so I went with a linen jacket today. I think the colors still work well for fall. I may have been influenced by the "gray" thread in wearing these gray/blue chinos today. 

This jacket is a 39R and maybe a bit too snug on the shoulders - quite the variance in sizing from the J.Press tweed I posted on another thread. 

Top:
-LE Baird McNutt linen
-BB OCBD
-Braun watch, shell strap

Bottom:
-Rugby chinos
-LLB camp mocs
-Uniqlo socks








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Cool enough for a lightweight tweed today.




Gant tweed jacket (top half of a suit)
LE oxford
TheTieBar silk knit tie
LE chinos
Cole Haan loafers


----------



## Topsider

This thread has been looking great lately, folks.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Topsider said:


> This thread had been looking great lately, folks.


Hopefully I don't blow it, lol.

Haggar Imp. Tweed
LE blue uni stripe OCBD non-iron of course 
Huntington tie
LLB surcingle
Orvis chinos
gold-toe socks
new to me Florsheim Imperial LWB in brown scotch grain 
addendum: now I know what all they hype is about concerning these vintage LWB's. They're awesome and its not hype at all actually


----------



## Billax

Very nice looks today, gentlemen! Patrick always looks great and makes me laugh. RT-Bone your top DOES look great. Former Flatlander - I like the whole rig. Orion, that's your second straight great looking top, you're really ramping up your game!
________________________________

Weather in Durham today: 64º with 50% relative humidity. Overcast and still.





































*BB Camelhair 3/2 sack Patch Pocket Sport coat, BB OCBD, BB Purple Mallard tie, LLB yellow sleeveless sweater vest, Royal Silk raw silk pocket square, J. Press flannel trousers, BB Shell cordovan belt, LE ribbed OTC socks, AE Grayson Shell Cordovan tassel loafers.*


----------



## wwilson

Billax said:


> Very nice looks today, gentlemen! Patrick always looks great and makes me laugh. RT-Bone your top DOES look great. Former Flatlander - I like the whole rig. Orion, that's your second straight great looking top, you're really ramping up your game!
> ________________________________
> 
> Weather in Durham today: 64º with 50% relative humidity. Overcast and still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BB Camelhair 3/2 sack Patch Pocket Sport coat, BB OCBD, BB Purple Mallard tie, LLB yellow sleeveless sweater vest, Royal Silk raw silk pocket square, J. Press flannel trousers, BB Shell cordovan belt, LE ribbed OTC socks, AE Grayson Shell Cordovan tassel loafers.*


I was not a fan of tassel loafers until now! It seems you never fail to bring an extra special touch along to finish out a remarkable outfit. After perusing this topic for the last couple of years, I fully realize how much fun it can be to get dressed everyday...and the amount of knowledge gained from this site is mind-boggling!


----------



## Topsider

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Hopefully I don't blow it, lol.
> 
> Haggar Imp. Tweed
> LE blue uni stripe OCBD non-iron of course
> Huntington tie
> LLB surcingle
> Orvis chinos
> gold-toe socks
> new to me Florsheim Imperial LWB in brown scotch grain
> addendum: now I know what all they hype is about concerning these vintage LWB's. They're awesome and its not hype at all actually


Hardly! That's terrific! Maybe take an iron to the trousers next time, but otherwise a great look.


----------



## Duvel

Orion, I was going to mention the same thing. My only criticism would be about the unpressed pants. I think everything else is great.


----------



## Tahmasp

Still trying to figure out the best way to take pictures. J Press doeskin 3/2 sack blazer, J Press bengal stripe, Orvis khakis, needlepoint belt homemade by mom.


----------



## Billax

Getting better at taking pix is not particularly difficult. Getting better at "the Look" is hard. You've got the hard part down! I'm sure pix will come. As to your Mom's belts... does she take orders?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> Orion, I was going to mention the same thing. My only criticism would be about the unpressed pants. I think everything else is great.


Thanks all! The ironing just seems to take a back seat to everything else with a newborn at home. I keep thinking "maybe tonight I'll have time to put a crease in these pants and brush off these shoes for tomorrow." but it doesn't seem to work out lately. I'm going to make time for it though to really move my rigs more towards completeness. Oh and I need to get/make some pocket squares.


----------



## Bradford

Ironing is overrated. If you go back to the Odd Couple, both the movie and the TV series, Oscar was always far more trad than Felix... and he certainly didn't iron


----------



## Duvel

Ha! Yes, there is that sort of classic rumpled all-American look. I've been there, and still go there. I think then though that the rest of you has to look rumpled, too. Iron all of it or none of it. Here the shirt looks well pressed and the jacket looks unwrinkled. The unpressed trousers are jarring.

I don't know though. I'm looking at Orion's look more now and actually now I pick up more of an artfully disheveled academic vibe from it. That look could work for me as well, come to think of it!



Bradford said:


> Ironing is overrated. If you go back to the Odd Couple, both the movie and the TV series, Oscar was always far more trad than Felix... and he certainly didn't iron


----------



## Billax

Bradford said:


> Ironing is overrated. If you go back to the Odd Couple, both the movie and the TV series, Oscar was always far more trad than Felix... and he certainly didn't iron


You may be right, Bradford. Still, offering up as supporting evidence a TV series and a Movie is at least one remove from reality. I'm an ironer, so I have a bias too. But it may be that we have different mental images of best practices. I've dressed the way I do since 1958. I consider that I dress in the "Ivy League Look" and perfection to me shows up in Take Ivy. It's likely you are younger than I (since hardly anyone is older than I am) and that may make a difference in how you view the perfect "Trad" look.

Here's what I propose. If you're wedded to the idea that ironing is overrated, why don't I post five pix of me in ironed Khakis/Chinos along with a shirt and sport coat (tie optional). You provide five pix of you (not from the vast reaches of the internet). You'll get a chance to convince me and I'll get a chance to convince you! Oscar? Well, Oscar's dead.

Are you up for that?


----------



## Duvel

Hold on. Jack may be dead but not Oscar. That scoundrel is immortal.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I guess I must be somwhere in-between, sometimes I iron and sometimes I don't. Though I wouldn't cite Take Ivy as a good example of ironed and pressed clothes. Everyone in that book looks pretty rumpled (in a natural way).


----------



## Duvel

I would say that I side more with Billax on this issue. There's a wide range of looks, both pressed and unpressed, in the ivy/trad photo gallery, but I take away mostly from the neat and pressed looks. It takes me 15 minutes or so to iron shirt and pants before bed or in the morning, and it's not much effort.


----------



## Billax

ThePopinjay said:


> I guess I must be somwhere in-between, sometimes I iron and sometimes I don't. Though I wouldn't cite Take Ivy as a good example of ironed and pressed clothes. Everyone in that book looks pretty rumpled (in a natural way).


Yup. But the pix with the guys in ties and Khakis tilt far more toward ironed. Since I specified a tie and sport coat, (the look that is maybe most often posted here) I'm feeling OK about my assertion. I didn't personally iron in college during the early 1960s, but I had a very nice lady iron for me. If it was a Blazer and tie or a sport coat and tie, I always had pressed Khakis at the ready, thanks to Mrs. Austin!


----------



## leisureclass

Billax said:


> Here's what I propose. If you're wedded to the idea that ironing is overrated, why don't I post five pix of me in ironed Khakis/Chinos along with a shirt and sport coat (tie optional). You provide five pix of you (not from the vast reaches of the internet). You'll get a chance to convince me and I'll get a chance to convince you! Oscar? Well, Oscar's dead.
> 
> Are you up for that?


If you ask me the better competition would be for people to do the opposite of their normal, Bill to post a bunch of photos where he's wearing things unpressed and for the wrinkled among us (myself included) to post images of ourselves pressed and creased.

That being said, Orion that's your best post yet (but I'm biased because I appreciate wrinkles) and Tahmasp, welcome to the forum (really great post)


----------



## stcolumba

A Shaggy Dog sweater for a perfect autumn afternoon.

J Press SD sweater
J Press OCBD
J Crew Bowery Classic chino
Brooks Bros socks
AE shoes


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Ha! Yes, there is that sort of classic rumpled all-American look. I've been there, and still go there. I think then though that the rest of you has to look rumpled, too. Iron all of it or none of it. Here the shirt looks well pressed and the jacket looks unwrinkled. The unpressed trousers are jarring.
> 
> I don't know though. I'm looking at Orion's look more now and actually now I pick up more of an artfully disheveled academic vibe from it. That look could work for me as well, come to think of it!


+1 and yes, it all need to be on the same plane of dishevelment.

Bradford - great observation about the "Odd Couple." Oscar, rumpled and all, was Trad; Felix was fashion (and 70s fashion at that, ugh).


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


>


Now THAT'S how you pull off a perfectly rumpled look.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Now THAT'S how you pull off a perfectly rumpled look.


Rumpled is good.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> Rumpled is good.


And to think I was actually considering buying an iron . . .


----------



## Billax

leisureclass said:


> If you ask me the better competition would be for people to do the opposite of their normal, Bill to post a bunch of photos where he's wearing things unpressed and for the wrinkled among us (myself included) to post images of ourselves pressed and creased....


leisureclass, you are one of the nicest guys in the world and had I not taken a class in Game Theory, I would have thought your idea great! Having taken a Game Theory class, well, I'll just say that you'd be taken advantage of - and if victory were worth money or reputation, I'd trash you. Fortunately, I offered a fair game that is not "gameable."

You are one of the finest people on TNSIL forums. I hope you keep posting forever! As you know, you're my favorite "wrinkled" guy!

Bill


----------



## adoucett

Today's temps were too warm to make a sweater or jacket necessary.










This is about the most formal I can getting away with before people start asking questions as to why I am so "dressed up". At least now I have work as an excuse (even though there isn't a strict dress code!)

Wearing:

Green Rugby OCBD
J.Crew Chinos
Woven Leather belt of unknown origin 
Argyle socks
Weejuns


----------



## leisureclass

^^ I suppose you make a good point Bill - thanks for the very kind words

And speaking of rumpled, St. C. that is perfectiion


----------



## gamma68

*INSIDE*

Vintage Pendleton Topster
LLB red university stripe OCBD
Bills Khakis M2
Viyella socks
AE Bradley NSTs

*OUTSIDE*
Removed the Topster and added a vintage Pendleton CPO jacket


----------



## mhardy

Gamma68,
That's a great Pendleton Topster, as are the Arts and Crafts furnishings!


----------



## orange fury

I somehow have not heard of the Pendleton Topster. Guess I have something new to add to my target list....


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> +1 and yes, it all need to be on the same plane of dishevelment.


Yet another reason to hate non-iron OCBD's, ha!


----------



## Jovan

adoucett said:


> Today's temps were too warm to make a sweater or jacket necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is about the most formal I can getting away with before people start asking questions as to why I am so "dressed up". At least now I have work as an excuse (even though there isn't a strict dress code!)
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> Green Rugby OCBD
> J.Crew Chinos
> Woven Leather belt of unknown origin
> Argyle socks
> Weejuns


You look good, not "dressed up" but simply _dressed_. I'm not a fan of the braided belt however and make sure to check your gig line!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Billax said:


> Yup. But the pix with the guys in ties and Khakis tilt far more toward ironed. Since I specified a tie and sport coat, (the look that is maybe most often posted here) I'm feeling OK about my assertion. I didn't personally iron in college during the early 1960s, but I had a very nice lady iron for me. If it was a Blazer and tie or a sport coat and tie, I always had pressed Khakis at the ready, thanks to Mrs. Austin!


Wanted to investigate your statement further, so I took a walk to the school's fashion library, but of course the book was checked out! (ended up reading an interesting book on the history of Saville Row anyways) From what I remember, only a few pages of Take Ivy even include coat and tie and the ones that do mostly look like this:

I only see a fading crease on the foremost gentleman, and I don't see cuffs on any of these guys.

Again, pretty minimally pressed sportcoats all around and khakis on the left.
I'm really more of an iron guy, I always iron my oxfords and iron my chinos about 65% of the time, so I agree it looks better, but I also thought somebody should play devil's advocate!


----------



## Jovan

If you mean the pages focused on Ivy League _campuses_, yes. Yet there are coats, suits, and ties elsewhere in the book focusing on the _style_ that developed around it.

I'd also argue that their khakis and shirts look like they were pressed in the morning and just ended up with natural wrinkles throughout the day. On the guy second from right in the top picture, you can even see *gasp* a crease.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I have always had the mentality that if I am going to work that I should iron my clothes. If you aren't going to an office or another professional setting then I don't think that it makes too much of a difference. I don't iron on Saturday.

Plus, even if you do iron you will end up rumpled halfway through the day. Don't fear the iron


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> If you mean the pages focused on Ivy League _campuses_, yes. Yet there are coats, suits, and ties elsewhere in the book focusing on the _style_ that developed around it.


If I recall correctly most of the book is the ivy league campus, I only remember but a few pages that are on the streets of new york with businessmen, who are of course, perfectly pressed, as they should be.

OCBD, very true. That fresh, just ironed feeling can never last!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> You look good, not "dressed up" but simply _dressed_. I'm not a fan of the braided belt however and make sure to check your gig line!


Was just going to say I love that braided belt! I wear them all the time with my beefroll loafers. A good look, Adoucett. For the first time in a while, it's too cold to wear that here.


----------



## adoucett

Is there a reason for the stigma against those variety of belts? The leather and hardware are of good quality and the color matches my loafers (not pictured) very well.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> Was just going to say I love that braided belt! I wear them all the time with my beefroll loafers. A good look, Adoucett. For the first time in a while, it's too cold to wear that here.


+1, I grew up wearing braided belts when I was in elementary school (private school with uniform- it's why I've always liked chinos and polls lol). I need to get another one, it's been a long time since I've owned one


----------



## Jovan

Personally, I feel they look tacky. Though... I could be influenced by memories of high school where guys would wear 13" inseam shorts halfway down their ass with an overlong braided belt, the extra length "stylishly" looped over and tucked in to the rest of the belt in front.

Or maybe I just dislike the way they look. Who knows.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Personally, I feel they look tacky. Though... I could be influenced by memories of high school where guys would wear 13" inseam shorts halfway down their ass with an overlong braided belt, *the extra length "stylishly" looped over and tucked in to the rest of the belt in front.*
> 
> Or maybe I just dislike the way they look. Who knows.


thats stylish?? We wore it that way because our parents bought them long so we'd grow into them lol


----------



## L-feld

Man, I love braided belts. They are also super comfortable and always fit perfectly.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Ironing is great therapy. Very calming.
A pressed shirt in the morning can be all wrinkles in the late afternoon. That's life.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Some great looks.

I am an ironer, unless I'm in a sweater, and then I, uh, don't sweat it.

Here's today: the top half is very American, the bottom half is more English (or at least, the pants are from an English company).


----------



## Roycru

Jovan said:


> Personally, I feel they look tacky. Though... I could be influenced by memories of high school where guys would wear 13" inseam shorts halfway down their ass with an overlong braided belt, the extra length "stylishly" looped over and tucked in to the rest of the belt in front.
> 
> Or maybe I just dislike the way they look. Who knows.


What we wore when I was in high school (early sixties).........


----------



## Bradford

Not trying to start a fight over ironing just saying it's not always necessary. However, my clothes are typically pressed when I go to work thanks to a wife and/or dry cleaners. However on weekends I'm not as concerned.


----------



## crs

I like being rumpled. And in my type of work environment, it makes me look like I don't care _too much_ while wearing jacket/tie when most people don't. I do polish the shoes. I don't fuss over my hair. That's just me.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Yet another reason to hate non-iron OCBD's, ha!


Good point.


----------



## FLMike

ThePopinjay said:


> Was just going to say I love that braided belt! I wear them all the time with my beefroll loafers. A good look, Adoucett. For the first time in a while, it's too cold to wear that here.


Same here. They were all I wore throughout high school and college. Either tan or brown. Love them.


----------



## orange fury

Getting back into wearing long ties again:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...0-49DA-88A4-922766660503_zps6dzk7psr.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-453E-99F8-E748D094F2DE_zps5sd39ypk.jpg.html

Cprbin 3/2
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie


----------



## Duvel

Great look, Orange. The Ferrell Reed is perfect.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Great look, Orange. The Ferrell Reed is perfect.


Thanks, this is one of my favorite ties- I like red/blue repps, but I'm a sucker for burgundy/navy. I didn't realize, however, that with the enamel buttons, the tie matches the blazer color for color lol.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack sportcoat
BB pinpoint ocbd
PRL repp
LE wool trousers
AE Grayson shell


----------



## RT-Bone

Comfortable today. I have two pairs of AE MacNeils, and I consider these to be my beater pair. 

Top:
-vintage BB tweed
-Rugby OCBD

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly chinos (slim)
-AE MacNeils
-Gap (gasp) socks 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's today: the top half is very American, the bottom half is more English (or at least, the pants are from an English company).


That's a...


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I know this look would probably be better with an open collar, but I wanted to get opinions on the shirt/tie combo, I wonder about using it in the future with a navy blazer. A note about the color saturation, the sweater and the flowers on the tie are both navy in real life. I thought the tie would work with this shirt because it has red/gold/navy which just so happen to be the same colors as the tattersall shirt is composed of. If the combo isn't working, let me know if my logic is correct and its just an ugly tie, or if I'm thinking about how to match shirts/ties the wrong way.
H&M Toggle sweater
Van Heusen twill tattersall
JAB tie
Club Room cords
unseen
surcingle
wigwams
brown calf pinch pennies


----------



## stcolumba

Couldn't find the white linen pocket square.


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I know this look would probably be better with an open collar, but I wanted to get opinions on the shirt/tie combo, I wonder about using it in the future with a navy blazer. A note about the color saturation, the sweater and the flowers on the tie are both navy in real life. I thought the tie would work with this shirt because it has red/gold/navy which just so happen to be the same colors as the tattersall shirt is composed of. If the combo isn't working, let me know if my logic is correct and its just an ugly tie, or if I'm thinking about how to match shirts/ties the wrong way.
> H&M Toggle sweater
> Van Heusen twill tattersall
> JAB tie
> Club Room cords
> unseen
> surcingle
> wigwams
> brown calf pinch pennies


I've gotta be honest, my first thought was mcdonalds with the red and yellow. I don't think I would personally wear a shirt that color, but it would serve you much better worn as a sport shirt without a tie. I think the main issue is that the primary colors of both the tie and the shirt clash when paired. I do like the cords though, and I think the sweater fits you well. I think losing the tie and opening the collar with this rig would step it up quite a bit.


----------



## Duvel

Orion, I can see what you're trying to do, and I think to me it feels like too much going on, too busy. There is a lot going on just in the sweater itself--not a bad thing, but you have the weave, the toggles, and that it is a cardigan. Therefore, to me, the rest of the outfit should be very simple and understated. 

So... a quiet shirt, something as simple as a light-blue oxford, no tie, and then plain khakis either in a light or even dark brown or maybe olive, as I think the texture of the cords also competes against the texture of the sweater.


----------



## sskim3

On my way to NYC comic con... getting my inner nerd on... 

Outfit is of the 11th doctor from doctor who... 

Also first time tying a bow tie... "bow ties are cool!" 

LE Tweed blazer
Bloomingdale's store brand shirt
Tie bar bow tie and clip on suspenders
Theory black pants
11th doctor screwdriver with sound and lights!

Going to be wearing my chippewa boots to finish off the cosplay outfit.


Definitely not trad but hey why not share with the group


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

OF and Duvel, points well taken, thanks for the feedback!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Orion, I can see what you're trying to do, and I think to me it feels like too much going on, too busy. There is a lot going on just in the sweater itself--not a bad thing, but you have the weave, the toggles, and that it is a cardigan. Therefore, to me, the rest of the outfit should be very simple and understated.
> 
> So... a quiet shirt, something as simple as a light-blue oxford, no tie, and then plain khakis either in a light or even dark brown or maybe olive, as I think the texture of the cords also competes against the texture of the sweater.


I concur with the rest of the group. Definitely 3 pieces that all have their own personality. My rule is I generally only wear two patterns and a solid up top. So I'd wear the sportshit, a solid knit maybe, and the sweater. Or solid shirt, that tie and the the sweater. That's just my thinking, of course most of my sportshirts I wear open necked anyways.

Also I forgot to mention I liked your last couple looks a great deal.

Edit: the more I look I think if you just swapped in a blue oxford, the tie would look neat with the sweater. I think the main problem is just the tie does not lend itself to that shirt.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThePopinjay said:


> I concur with the rest of the group. Definitely 3 pieces that all have their own personality. My rule is I generally only wear two patterns and a solid up top. So I'd wear the sportshit, a solid knit maybe, and the sweater. Or solid shirt, that tie and the the sweater. That's just my thinking, of course most of my sportshirts I wear open necked anyways.
> 
> Also I forgot to mention I liked your last couple looks a great deal.
> 
> Edit: the more I look I think if you just swapped in a blue oxford, the tie would look neat with the sweater. I think the main problem is just the tie does not lend itself to that shirt.


Thanks Popinjay! I may try the rig you suggested in the future.

For now, it has become too hot in my office for the sweater, and I ditched the tie after Orange Fury's McDonald's comment, lol. I feel much more comfortable in just the tattersall and cords now.


----------



## Jovan

stcolumba said:


> Couldn't find the white linen pocket square.


I can't believe there wasn't a single comment on this. Looks great, though of course would be that much better if you found your pocket square. What waist covering are you wearing?


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for the Outlet Company of Rhode Island
Lands' End blue OCBD
Vintage JAB (oval label) foulard tie
Unbranded cotton pocket square
Lands' End khakis
and the usual Brighton burgundy belt and Sebago burgundy loafers

I found it very hard to take an image that truly captures the colors of this jacket. Call it moss with strands of yellow, gray and russet.


----------



## Duvel

Nicely done, gamma. What a great tweed! My only nit is the square; I can't put my finger on the reason, but it feels out of place. Then again, I'm not much for pocket squares.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Nicely done, gamma. What a great tweed! My only nit is the square; I can't put my finger on the reason, but it feels out of place. Then again, I'm not much for pocket squares.


Thanks, Duvel. I don't have a large stash of pocket squares to choose from, and none that I felt worked well with this particular rig. So I opted for "safe" and went with white cotton. If I didn't wear any pocket square, I'm sure some one would have called me out.


----------



## Duvel

I wouldn't.  I rarely wear one. Look at the great jackets Dustin wears in The Graduate--nary a square to be seen.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I wouldn't.  I rarely wear one. Look at the great jackets Dustin wears in The Graduate--nary a square to be seen.


Shhhhhh....don't say that too loud.


----------



## Duvel

Look at none other than Topsider at the top of the page. I happen to think sans square is very appropriate with the odd jacket, especially tweed.



gamma68 said:


> Shhhhhh....don't say that too loud.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Look at none other than Topsider at the top of the page. I happen to think sans square is very appropriate with the odd jacket, especially tweed.


Agreed. But not everyone will agree.


----------



## ReppTie

stcolumba said:


> This is beautiful! Love the wide peak lapels! Is it suitsupply? I've been looking at their tuxedos.


----------



## ReppTie

gamma68 said:


> Wonderful gamma! Terrific jacket, fits you perfect!


----------



## Duvel

Nor should they.



gamma68 said:


> Agreed. But not everyone will agree.


----------



## stcolumba

ReppTie said:


> stcolumba said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful! Love the wide peak lapels! Is it suitsupply? I've been looking at their tuxedos.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is a SuSu. My old tuxedo was just too large. After looking around, I found the SuSu to be equal, or better than, other tuxedos at twice the cost. I have a bunch of concerts coming up, and I wanted a better fitting tux. The coat, out of the box, fit perfectly.
Click to expand...


----------



## stcolumba

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I know this look would probably be better with an open collar, but I wanted to get opinions on the shirt/tie combo, I wonder about using it in the future with a navy blazer. A note about the color saturation, the sweater and the flowers on the tie are both navy in real life. I thought the tie would work with this shirt because it has red/gold/navy which just so happen to be the same colors as the tattersall shirt is composed of. If the combo isn't working, let me know if my logic is correct and its just an ugly tie, or if I'm thinking about how to match shirts/ties the wrong way.
> H&M Toggle sweater
> Van Heusen twill tattersall
> JAB tie
> Club Room cords
> unseen
> surcingle
> wigwams
> brown calf pinch pennies


This shirt with an oatmeal or mushroom colored sweater would look great!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> View attachment 12924
> 
> 
> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for the Outlet Company of Rhode Island
> Lands' End blue OCBD
> Vintage JAB (oval label) foulard tie
> Unbranded cotton pocket square
> Lands' End khakis
> and the usual Brighton burgundy belt and Sebago burgundy loafers
> 
> I found it very hard to take an image that truly captures the colors of this jacket. Call it moss with strands of yellow, gray and russet.


I would try a forest green or a reddish orange pocket square. I'd wager that one of 'em would work nicely!


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Getting back into wearing long ties again:
> 
> Cprbin 3/2
> Stafford OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie


If I were on the proverbial desert island and could have only three ties, this would be one of them.


----------



## stcolumba

Yesterday, I stated that ironing is calming and therapeutic. I forgot to add that, besides having a nice iron, a glass of wine is needed, also.


----------



## Duvel

Agreed, if evening. Morning, a strong cup of coffee.



stcolumba said:


> Yesterday, I stated that ironing is calming and therapeutic. I forgot to add that, besides having a nice iron, a glass of wine is needed, also.


----------



## Topsider

Duvel said:


> Look at none other than Topsider at the top of the page. I happen to think sans square is very appropriate with the odd jacket, especially tweed.


I probably wear a pocket square 60% of the time, and it's nearly always a white cotton or linen square, typically some sort of point fold. I've never been overly fond of the TV fold. Sometimes, a pocket square just seems too studied, so I go without. I try not to overthink it.


----------



## ThePopinjay

^Agreed, I don't overthink it.

Went thrifting with the girlfriend today. Only complaint is the knot on this bemberg knit really likes to loosen over the course of the day. Found a couple bows and a double sided scarf.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Yesterday, I stated that ironing is calming and therapeutic. I forgot to add that, besides having a nice iron, a glass of wine is needed, also.


Not in a drunk or addictive way, but so many tasks are improved by a clam, nice glass or two of wine.


----------



## orange fury

Mass response:



ThatDudeOrion said:


> I ditched the tie after Orange Fury's McDonald's comment, lol. I feel much more comfortable in just the tattersall and cords now.


Gahhh I hope you didn't take that offensively- the revised combo you describe sounds like something I would wear actually



Jovan said:


> I can't believe there wasn't a single comment on this. Looks great, though of course would be that much better if you found your pocket square. What waist covering are you wearing?


+1, I forgot to comment on this, the fit is fantastic STC!



gamma68 said:


> If I didn't wear any pocket square, I'm sure some one would have called me out.


Dang right! :devil:



stcolumba said:


> If I were on the proverbial desert island and could have only three ties, this would be one of them.


I appreciate it, this would also be one of my choices. The other two would be an Argyll and Sutherland and a navy pindot. Maybe.



stcolumba said:


> Yesterday, I stated that ironing is calming and therapeutic. I forgot to add that, besides having a nice iron, a glass of wine is needed, also.


A glass of wine or two helps many things become therapeutic lol



Duvel said:


> Agreed, if evening. Morning, a strong cup of coffee.


That's why Mimosas exist :biggrin:



Fading Fast said:


> Not in a drunk or addictive way, but so many tasks are improved by a clam, nice glass or two of wine.


Or, you know, 3 fingers of a Laphroaig 12 year, same difference


----------



## orange fury

Ended up losing the jacket, unbuttoning my collar, and throwing on a cardigan after lunch- I like the way it turned out:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4155-8C85-41D29D473A0C_zpsbyxar6uy.jpg.html


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Don't worry the cuffs are coming. I am still working on getting the length right (the excess is currently folded under).

Billax - Thank you.

PJ - Looking good. I like seeing "in the wild pics"

STC - Thank you. You are too humble and look mighty elegant in your formal attire.


----------



## 3piece

orange fury said:


> Ended up losing the jacket, unbuttoning my collar, and throwing on a cardigan after lunch- I like the way it turned out:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4155-8C85-41D29D473A0C_zpsbyxar6uy.jpg.html


Where can I buy this tie? Thanks!


----------



## orange fury

It's a vintage Ferrell Reed that I got off ebay a while back- I don't know if it's made anymore (anyone know if Ferrell reed is still in business?), but I imagine other makers have very similar ones


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> Mass response:
> 
> Gahhh I hope you didn't take that offensively- the revised combo you describe sounds like something I would wear actually


Of course I didn't, I thought it really funny actually, then googled images of old Ronnie, then removed the tie. It's really hard to offend me.


----------



## Duvel

My Ferrell Reeds date back to my college years decades ago, from a men's store in Des Moines. I haven't seen any others new anywhere.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> If I were on the proverbial desert island and could have only three ties, this would be one of them.


I think I agree with you on that. That's actually not a bad idea for a new thread.


----------



## Duvel

OCBD, I'm not sure I could do a puffer vest but I like it on you. As an aside, thank you for "teaching" me how to do my own cuffs. I've saved some alterations money, and I've saved some trousers that I thought I'd never wear again. It is incredible what a difference adding a cuff makes to how a pair of pants looks.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Don't worry the cuffs are coming. I am still working on getting the length right (the excess is currently folded under).
> 
> Billax - Thank you.
> 
> PJ - Looking good. I like seeing "in the wild pics"
> 
> STC - Thank you. You are too humble and look mighty elegant in your formal attire.


Nice sweater!


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, several thoughts from your post:

1. Great jacket. I'm old enough to have, at first, resisted the casual outerwear over sport coat or suit look, but trying to be open minded, it's growing on me and you pull it off very well

2. I showed your picture to my girlfriend and her first comment was "he's got a great smile." My response, "Great, but since I'm not trying to fix you guys up on a date, what do you think of the casual jacket over the sport coat look?" She: "Uh, it's fine, he's very photogenic." Me: "Go back to your TV show."

3. I'm not happy your tie knot is slipping, but it is nice to know that I'm not the only one stuff like that happens to (and, on the wrong day, it can drive me crazy).

4. There is more open space and roomy-ness in that one thrift store in Ohio than exists in ten NYC ones - space is at such a premium here that you forget sometimes that the rest of the world doesn't live elbow to elbow

N.B. OF, great tie-shirt-cardigan combo.


----------



## Fading Fast

Once again, a boring post from FF. One iteration of my Fall work-from-home outfit.

BB OCBD (just peaking out above sweatshirt collar and below sweatshirt cuffs)

Old Navy sweatshirt (100% cotton, $14 on sale)

Old Navy jeans (100% cotton, $14 on sale)

Old Navy sneakers (neat wool herringbone rip off of Chuck Taylors $17.5, but really $10.5 as I got free shipping by buying them)

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-11_zpsa03c4a16.jpg.html

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo4-5_zpsf902d2e5.jpg.html
These sneakers are, so far, great. Feel like Chuck Taylors and the grey wool herringbone looks neat and is nice and warm on a cool day


----------



## orange fury

FF: I like that sweatshirt. I've been needing a new one, I may pick one up at my alma mater's bookstore this weekend during homecoming.

Thoroughly uninteresting today, but it's a Friday and this is my version of casual:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...D-4380-981D-E05CD705EF81_zps80x1ujwm.jpg.html

RL polo/chinos
Lacsoste surcingle
Hamilton Jazzmaster
Bass Weejuns


----------



## RT-Bone

Broke out a Shetland today. BB OCBD under (permanent layer status for this shirt since I permanently stained it with coffee a couple of months back). 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Just got tickets for the opera. Always geeked about Puccini. Not particularly Trad, today. I'd rather post here than on the "other" side.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Just got tickets for the opera. Always geeked about Puccini. Not particularly Trad, today. I'd rather post here than on the "other" side.


Just like you, Puccini was a great dresser:










What a treat for you!


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Not particularly Trad, today. I'd rather post here than on the "other" side.


We'd rather you post here, as well.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.

The details









The full monty









The shirt does't show well, but it's got a red, blue and green pattern.
The trousers look a little long, which they are because normally I wear them with braces, but today I wore a belt so they are hanging just a bit lower.


----------



## wwilson

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.
> 
> The details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The shirt does't show well, but it's got a red, blue and green pattern.
> The trousers look a little long, which they are because normally I wear them with braces, but today I wore a belt so they are hanging just a bit lower.


Always enjoy your posts! I need more tweed...


----------



## adoucett

Nothing too exciting but I am thoroughly enjoying this wool sweater courtesy of Monocle. I was skeptical of the quality of Uniqlo at first but the longer I wear it the more I see this is indeed a nice garment!

Wearing:

Izod Gingham-ish pattern shirt (not sure what this variation is called)
Uniqlo wool sweater
Brooks Brothers Chinos
Surchingle Belt
J.Crew suede oxfords

I have to say I'm really appreciating the days that don't get above the mid-60's now.


----------



## orange fury

adoucett said:


> Izod Gingham-ish pattern shirt (not sure what this variation is called)


That looks like shepherds check.

and nice overall look! I can't wait for us to get those temps...


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, several thoughts from your post:
> 
> 1. Great jacket. I'm old enough to have, at first, resisted the casual outerwear over sport coat or suit look, but trying to be open minded, it's growing on me and you pull it off very well
> 
> 2. I showed your picture to my girlfriend and her first comment was "he's got a great smile." My response, "Great, but since I'm not trying to fix you guys up on a date, what do you think of the casual jacket over the sport coat look?" She: "Uh, it's fine, he's very photogenic." Me: "Go back to your TV show."
> 
> 3. I'm not happy your tie knot is slipping, but it is nice to know that I'm not the only one stuff like that happens to (and, on the wrong day, it can drive me crazy).
> 
> 4. There is more open space and roomy-ness in that one thrift store in Ohio than exists in ten NYC ones - space is at such a premium here that you forget sometimes that the rest of the world doesn't live elbow to elbow


Thanks FF, I always appreciate your thoughts. 
Haha I've always thought I have a bit of a goofy looking grin, personally. But that's just me.

The knit is 85% bemberg which really lends itself to a great texture, much coarser than any silk knit I've had. That being said, bemberg does not have the same resiliency that silk does and it wrinkles and the knot loosens, which is a shame. I've taken to steaming it between wearings as it just doesn't recover like most knits would. 
While I usually emphasize I don't like to nitpick (no pun intended), a loose tie knot might be my biggest pet peeve when it comes to dressing and it drives me CRAZY. Not usually a problem I have though.

And on your comment about the size of the goodwill, this one is tiny compared to my 2 or 3 I go to back home. Also it has a terrible, terribly selection. It's pretty picked over from all the fashion design/merchandising majors who need stuff for classes.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I had been looking for a tweed in the brown family since I have the classic black and cream that reads gray, and now my snazzy Orvis that to me reads green, I found this one recently and am pretty happy about it, even if it is 2B/darted
HSM brown/cream brokenbone tweed with pink/blue/rust pinstriping? not sure what to call it, I'd call it an over-check, but they're only running vertical, over-stripe?
TH blue OCBD
Orvis chinos in a clay/taupe color
unseen
surcingle
tan socks
Weejuns pinch-pennies burgundy


----------



## ThePopinjay

Very nice. Clean and simple!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, several thoughts from your post:
> 
> 1. Great jacket. I'm old enough to have, at first, resisted the casual outerwear over sport coat or suit look, but trying to be open minded, it's growing on me and you pull it off very well.


As a newbie reading all the praise for the Barbour Beaufort and other similar outerwear, I was feeling a bit confused as to how I would wear one if I happen to come across one at a thrift, because I would have thought waxed cotton too many rungs below worsted wool blazers and suits and etc. but it clearly works as evidenced by TPJ's post. That whole rig looks really really nice.


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I had been looking for a tweed in the brown family since I have the classic black and cream that reads gray, and now my snazzy Orvis that to me reads green, I found this one recently and am pretty happy about it, even if it is 2B/darted
> HSM brown/cream brokenbone tweed with pink/blue/rust pinstriping? not sure what to call it, I'd call it an over-check, but they're only running vertical, over-stripe?
> TH blue OCBD
> Orvis chinos in a clay/taupe color
> unseen
> surcingle
> tan socks
> Weejuns pinch-pennies burgundy


I want to say we were calling that pattern "barley corn" at some point


----------



## ThePopinjay

orange fury said:


> I want to say we were calling that pattern "barley corn" at some point


It's a split weave, barleycorn and chevrons broken up by stripes.


----------



## Billax

Orion, there is much to like in your rig! Nonetheless, one issue keeps your sport coat from looking as good as it could. The collar sits way too wide on your shoulders and, consequently, the neck of your jacket sits way too low. I offer up one of my photos (not because it's perfect) but because in the area under discussion, the collar and lapels hug the neck.










Overall, you have made terrific progress, and I am enthusiastic about your future! You are closer to perfect than you might think.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, great observation and guidance on Orion's outstanding sport coat's fit. Is that an alteration that can be done / if so, is it complicated or straight forward? Thank you


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Billax, great observation and guidance on Orion's outstanding sport coat's fit. Is that an alteration that can be done / if so, is it complicated or straight forward? Thank you


I have had it done with great results. Cannot speak to price though. Probably pretty pricey with most tailors.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Billax said:


> Orion, there is much to like in your rig! Nonetheless, one issue keeps your sport coat from looking as good as it could. The collar sits way too wide on your shoulders and, consequently, the neck of your jacket sits way too low. I offer up one of my photos (not because it's perfect) but because in the area under discussion, the collar and lapels hug the neck.
> 
> Overall, you have made terrific progress, and I am enthusiastic about your future! You are closer to perfect than you might think.


Thanks for the kind words! I just snapped another pic without the props, and am wondering if it was what I was doing with my arms that made the fit look so poor?


----------



## Billax

Today in Durham: 77º with 56% relative humidity. I'm not normally a watch photographer (probably because my watches are pretty prosaic) but I did get a new Horween Shell Cordovan watchband from Hodinkee today. It's in natural and, I think, goes well with most all my Tan shoes.

The rest of the outfit consists of:

AE Kenwood Tan Saddle beefroll loafers 
BB OTC socks
J. Press tapered Poplins in some shade of Red
Kamakurs OCBD in Blue ( I like it open collar, but not with ties)
BB Madras 3'2roll sack sport coat


----------



## Billax

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I just snapped another pic without the props, and am wondering if it was what I was doing with my arms that made the fit look so poor?


Possibly, Orion. May I suggest that when you button your jacket you grasp your labels and give them a tug - forward and down. If that's all it takes, you'll have it right and will have spent no money. If that doesn't work, Pj can become your new best friend!

Bill


----------



## RT-Bone

Do your Kenwoods squeak?



Billax said:


> Today in Durham: 77º with 56% relative humidity. I'm not normally a watch photographer (probably because my watches are pretty prosaic) but I did get a new Horween Shell Cordovan watchband from Hodinkee today. It's in natural and, I think, goes well with most all my Tan shoes.
> 
> The rest of the outfit consists of:
> 
> AE Kenwood Tan Saddle beefroll loafers
> BB OTC socks
> J. Press tapered Poplins in some shade of Red
> Kamakurs OCBD in Blue ( I like it open collar, but not with ties)
> BB Madras 3'2roll sack sport coat


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, thanks for the info.


----------



## Billax

RT-Bone said:


> Do your Kenwoods squeak?


Nope, but my mattress does.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> I'm not normally a watch photographer (probably because my watches are pretty prosaic) but I did get a new Horween Shell Cordovan watchband from Hodinkee today. It's in natural and, I think, goes well with most all my Tan shoes.


I concur! Nice watchband. I have something similar, although mine is a NATO, and is a bit bulky.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ThatDudeOrion said:


> As a newbie reading all the praise for the Barbour Beaufort and other similar outerwear, I was feeling a bit confused as to how I would wear one if I happen to come across one at a thrift, because I would have thought waxed cotton too many rungs below worsted wool blazers and suits and etc. but it clearly works as evidenced by TPJ's post. That whole rig looks really really nice.


Not with worsted, I think, but with a woolen tweed like that, for sure (a worsted is combed more before spinning, and comes out finer). A worsted flannel or maybe even a hopsack could work, but I think a Barbour with, like, a worsted suiting cloth would come across as a bit too much sprezzatura for its own good.

I like your new jacket. I'd like something similar, but nothing has arrived yet.

Adoucett, every time I go into Uniqlo I think about buying one of those sweaters. Nice color.

Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> As a newbie reading all the praise for the Barbour Beaufort and other similar outerwear, I was feeling a bit confused as to how I would wear one if I happen to come across one at a thrift, because I would have thought waxed cotton too many rungs below worsted wool blazers and suits and etc. but it clearly works as evidenced by TPJ's post. That whole rig looks really really nice.


I didn't see this until just now. I wear mine over pretty much anything nowadays, as it's one of the few coats I brought with me (I'll bring the rest when I go home in a week or two). The dressiest thing I've worn it over is a navy blazer. 
I would agree with YRR it could be too much, but I always enjoy a little clash in formalities, and I think if one knew what they were doing it would look cool. I've seen a lot of Law & Order and Jack McCoy always wears it over his suits. Not exactly the look I'm going for, but still, cool nonetheless.


----------



## Topsider

ThatDudeOrion said:


>


Great jacket!


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> I didn't see this until just now. I wear mine over pretty much anything nowadays, as it's one of the few coats I brought with me (I'll bring the rest when I go home in a week or two). The dressiest thing I've worn it over is a navy blazer.
> I would agree with YRR it could be too much, but I always enjoy a little clash in formalities, and I think if one knew what they were doing it would look cool. I've seen a lot of Law & Order and Jack McCoy always wears it over his suits. Not exactly the look I'm going for, but still, cool nonetheless.


It's a very British country look. I would avoid pairing it with worsted fabrics, but it works great with tweeds, khakis, cords, etc.


----------



## FLMike

ThePopinjay said:


> I didn't see this until just now. I wear mine over pretty much anything nowadays, as it's one of the few coats I brought with me (I'll bring the rest when I go home in a week or two). The dressiest thing I've worn it over is a navy blazer.
> I would agree with YRR it could be too much, but I always enjoy a little clash in formalities, and I think if one knew what they were doing it would look cool. I've seen a lot of Law & Order and Jack McCoy always wears it over his suits. Not exactly the look I'm going for, but still, cool nonetheless.


In New York it's very common for guys to wear their Barbours over their suits. I used to do it during the eight years I covered New York accounts for a FL-based investment banking firm.


----------



## ReppTie

Would love to see a full shot Billax! That jacket looks amazing


----------



## Jovan

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I just snapped another pic without the props, and am wondering if it was what I was doing with my arms that made the fit look so poor?


Looks good here, though I think both your shirt and jacket sleeves need an inch of length.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not with worsted, I think, but with a woolen tweed like that, for sure (a worsted is combed more before spinning, and comes out finer). A worsted flannel or maybe even a hopsack could work, but I think a Barbour with, like, a worsted suiting cloth would come across as a bit too much sprezzatura for its own good.
> 
> I like your new jacket. I'd like something similar, but nothing has arrived yet.
> 
> Adoucett, every time I go into Uniqlo I think about buying one of those sweaters. Nice color.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, everyone.


I really like this combination.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

FLCracka said:


> In New York it's very common for guys to wear their Barbours over their suits. I used to do it during the eight years I covered New York accounts for a FL-based investment banking firm.


Not to turn this into too much of a q&a, but what're other good outerwear options for chinos/cords and a tweed sc?


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Not to turn this into too much of a q&a, but what're other good outerwear options for chinos/cords and a tweed sc?


When it gets a little colder, I'll break out my Gloverall duffle coat.


----------



## Topsider

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Not to turn this into too much of a q&a, but what're other good outerwear options for chinos/cords and a tweed sc?


Polo coat.


----------



## conductor

Marching band (football) season in full swing. Three games remain. Not that I'm counting.


----------



## Topsider

BB OCBD (thrifted in like-new condition, but sleeves are slightly too short), LE tie, PRL trousers in British Khaki, J. Crew plaque belt, IWC Mark XV.


----------



## FLMike

^Awesome watch!


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Marching band (football) season in full swing. Three games remain. Not that I'm counting.


Splendid coat. That is a special sweater!
"Please, Lord, don't let it rain during half time." Playoffs?


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.
> 
> The details
> 
> The full monty
> 
> The shirt does't show well, but it's got a red, blue and green pattern.
> The trousers look a little long, which they are because normally I wear them with braces, but today I wore a belt so they are hanging just a bit lower.


Lovely coat, well paired with that checked shirt. Very Barbourish!


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> I like seeing "in the wild pics"


Indeed. We need more of those!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Went to see Gone Girl last night at 11:30, didn't get out till about 2am. I love David Fincher movies (or at least Zodiac and The Social Network) and this one was pretty good too.
Apparently me and Conductor had the same idea. Below, Southwick camel hair, FR tripler silk scarf, Polo wool challis tie, LE chinos and oxford, Cole Haan pennies. 
It was cold in the theater so my girlfriend wore my Barbour, which marks the first time a Barbour has ever been worn with (AUTHENTIC) high waisted 80's acid wash jeans. 


A close up on the tie, one of my absolute favorites.


----------



## Spin Evans

PJ: I desperately want to see that Barbour and acid-wash jeans combo. The menswear crowd would seize on that like it was the next frontier! And, as always, your outfit is killer.

Conductor & PJ: Just loving those camel sacks. The swelled seams (on both) and the patch pockets (on Conductor's) are perfection.

 
Celebrated the Birthday-Anniversary last night at Narcoossee's. Heat index was 94° by the time we arrived, so I decided to deploy the patch madras.

BB Makers 3/2 sack blazer (anyone got some spare GF buttons?)
BB linen shirt
Hermes hedgehogs n' snails tie (Thanks Popinjay!)
"The Thinker" tie clip
Eljo's patchwork madras pants
Alden loafers

[anyone who says a sack is shapeless, I offer this OTR rebuttal]


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 66º with 86% relative humidity. Occasional rain. Off to dinner with the Classic Beauty:




























Norman Hilton 3/2 sack windowpane Tweed, BB PPBD, J, Press Game Bird tie, Royal Silk Dupioni Pocket Square, BB Shell Cordovan Belt, LE Wool flannel trousers, LE Wool OTC socks. AE Burgundy Manchester tassel loafers.


----------



## Ensiferous

Wonderful, Billax. Just perfect. Showing us how the medium gray trouser is done.



Billax said:


>


----------



## FLMike

Spin Evans said:


> PJ: I desperately want to see that Barbour and acid-wash jeans combo. The menswear crowd would seize on that like it was the next frontier! And, as always, your outfit is killer.
> 
> Conductor & PJ: Just loving those camel sacks. The swelled seams (on both) and the patch pockets (on Conductor's) are perfection.
> 
> 
> Celebrated the Birthday-Anniversary last night at Narcoossee's. Heat index was 94° by the time we arrived, so I decided to deploy the patch madras.
> 
> BB Makers 3/2 sack blazer (anyone got some spare GF buttons?)
> BB linen shirt
> Hermes hedgehogs n' snails tie (Thanks Popinjay!)
> "The Thinker" tie clip
> Eljo's patchwork madras pants
> Alden loafers
> 
> [anyone who says a sack is shapeless, I offer this OTR rebuttal]


No freakin' way! We do our turkey (and occasional hog) hunting on 1,800 acres of land my in-laws own in Narccoossee, FL! I know exactly where you are! Which begs the question, why are you there??


----------



## FLMike

Alright, scratch that. I just realized there is a Walt Disney restaurant called Narcoosee's. Never mind, the area I know by that name has nothing to do with mouses or princesses!


----------



## Spin Evans

You know, I ran into that problem already with some coworkers, but I figured I was safe on the forum. I have been through true Narcoossee though, and it's everything I wish my neck of the woods was: _quiet._


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay - fantastic outfit, the tie should be a favorite and that sport coat is wonderful (I know I'm safe in this crowd, but I probably need to seek help as there is no logical reason why I think the top button hole on a 3/2 is so beautiful). Separately, do you want to tell us why your girlfriend was wearing 1980s acid washed jeans?:icon_scratch:

Spin - outstanding outfit built around those awesome patchwork madras pants. I applaud your ability to wear them with a casual comfort - well done. 

Billax - Let me see, oh yea, perfect as always. The fit of that sport coat is incredible.


----------



## gamma68

Semi-casual Saturday:







Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for Diplomat
Lands' End sail rigger OCBD
Leather Man surcingle belt
Lands' End khakis
Merona socks
Allen Edmonds Bradley


----------



## Spin Evans

What a ringer of a jacket! Absolutely stunning, and that blue undercheck really pulls from that perfect autumn sky over your shoulder.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> *What* *a* *ringer* *of* *a* *jacket*! Absolutely stunning, and that blue undercheck really pulls from that perfect autumn sky over your shoulder.


Every thing he said (note bolding added), plus an outstanding fit.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 61º with 81% relative humidity. Gray skies with occasional rain. Still.

Task day: Home Depot for Kentucky 31 Tall Fescue seed, fungicide to counteract Brown Patch disease, more potting soil for the Classic Beauty. Small water pump to create water feature for the Atrium.





































*LLBean Field coat, BB PPBD shirt, Andover Shop Baby Alpaca Sweat shirt with Raglan sleeves, LE Twills, Marcoliani ribbed crew socks, Allen Edmonds Woodstock loafers.*


----------



## Reuben

Honestly not terribly "trad" at all, but I like y'all better. Hopefully the tie makes up for the cut of the suit:














































Oxxford suit
Mercer & Sons shirt
Chipp tie
Trafalgar braces
JCPenney boots.


----------



## HerrDavid

Billax said:


> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack windowpane Tweed, BB PPBD, J, Press Game Bird tie, Royal Silk Dupioni Pocket Square, BB Shell Cordovan Belt, LE Wool flannel trousers, LE Wool OTC socks. AE Burgundy Manchester tassel loafers.


Billax, are these the Lands' End flannels currently on offer? If so, a penny for your thoughts?


----------



## Billax

HerrDavid said:


> Billax, are these the Lands' End flannels currently on offer? If so, a penny for your thoughts?


No, they're not, HerrDavid. However, someone else brought the LE trousers to my attention - and I ordered a pair today. When I receive them, I'll post an opinion. Thanks for asking!


----------



## orange fury

Reuben: love the tie and the pattern of the suit. My boots came in today, coincidentally were supposed to have thunderstorms all day tomorrow, so it seems as though I'll be testing them out.

Billax: I'll be interested in your opinion on the LE pants as well. I love your field coat, I've wanted one for years.

I like this sudden influx of "in the wild" photos, I need to figure out a spot more interesting than my office lol


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning: Just enough time for a banana. Then, back to the organ bench. Shirt and tie: Brooks Bros. Banana from Trader Joe's.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

New to the forum, thought I would add a photo courtesy of my wife

Jacket/tie: Brooks Bros
Shirt: Black Fleece
Trousers: Incotex
Shoes: AE McAllister
Pocket square: The Tie Bar


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning: Just enough time for a banana. Then, back to the organ bench. Shirt and tie: Brooks Bros. Banana from Trader Joe's.


Looking well clad, as always, my friend, but after last evenings game, the music isn't playing in the eagles roost today (though the wife has been walking around, looking smug and humming the Michigan fight song)! However, I did wear the obligatory maize and navy tie in commemoration of the victors. LOL.


----------



## HerrDavid

Billax said:


> No, they're not, HerrDavid. However, someone else brought the LE trousers to my attention - and I ordered a pair today. When I receive them, I'll post an opinion. Thanks for asking!


Thanks, Billax. I look forward to your report. Although I might just follow your example and give them a try myself (taking advantage of the current sale).


----------



## Flairball

Nice seasonal weather today. A good day for a breakfast out with the wife.

The details









The full monty


----------



## SlideGuitarist

It was rainy and cool yesterday, maybe mid 50s, and a tweed jacket was actually indicated for going to my office and tying up some loose ends. There was no one there to photograph me, hence this wretched selfie (yes, it's from the men's room). I know that one purpose of this forum is to show off exemplary rigs, but I'm not there yet. I really wanted to get some feedback on the jacket itself, which I purchased last spring from gamma68. It's a rather striking herringbone of a yellowish tan (think French's mustard; my Android camera didn't manage to nail the color) alternating with an expresso brown, giving the effect of olive at a distance.



I thought that the yellow might be too much of a good thing, and needs to be tamped down somewhat, so I'm posting in the hope of getting some other ideas. Perhaps an ecru shirt and a tie to introduce some other color? The autumnal yellow tie is from TweedyDon (thanks again!):




As it happens, I'm wearing light brown Lee jeans and AE Black Hills with lug soles because of the wet pavement. The pocket square is dark blue & olive. I apologize for one of the worst selfies ever to appear here:


----------



## Spin Evans

To my non-expert eye, that tie looks wonderful with the tweed. A splendid fall outfit.

Billax, I didn't really think words like "dignified" or "refined" could apply to a sweatshirt. I was, clearly, misinformed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Brigadier, it's tough to argue with that. Welcome!

SlideGuitarist, I like the jacket, and I think the color of the trousers and shoes are very good with the jacket. An ecru shirt could work, but I like the cool blue against the jacket (I think. I don't trust the color in the photos). Are those blue/purple laces? Very cool.

That said, I think the tie isn't quite right. It's much too formal for jeans, in my opinion. A print like that is a bit dressy for a tweed jacket: better suited to, well, a suit. In this case, the color works very well, so it doesn't bother me too much. If you like printed ties (as I do), but you dress more casually, madder or challis ties are a great solution for the cooler months.

I don't wear ties with jeans any more, but I think the trick is to avoid silk as much as possible.

This is boring, but it's what I wore today:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YRB, that's good advice. As it happens, I had that tie on my desk at the office, and wanted to see how it would look. Yes, the laces were blue: you _are_ good!


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> New to the forum, thought I would add a photo courtesy of my wife
> 
> Jacket/tie: Brooks Bros
> Shirt: Black Fleece
> Trousers: Incotex
> Shoes: AE McAllister
> Pocket square: The Tie Bar


What's not to like, Brigadier? This is great!


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> Looking well clad, as always, my friend, but after last evenings game, the music isn't playing in the eagles roost today (though the wife has been walking around, looking smug and humming the Michigan fight song)! However, I did wear the obligatory maize and navy tie in commemoration of the victors. LOL.


What a great tie you wore, today! Sadly, we may have experienced our final victory for the season. A rough road lies ahead.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Southwick tweed, Izod-Lacoste sweater, gant tie, Brooks ocbd, LE chinos, Cole Haan pennies.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, great outfit anchored by an incredible sweater. 

What are the opinion out there on age-appropriateness for that sweater. It definitely has a youthful vibe and collegiate echo - when does someone get to old to pull it off?


----------



## Billax

Fading Fast posed the following question about this sweater worn by the Popinjay:












Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, great outfit anchored by an incredible sweater.
> 
> *What are the opinions out there on age-appropriateness for that sweater. It definitely has a youthful vibe and collegiate echo - when does someone get to old to pull it off?*


When I get so weak that, after putting such a sweater on by myself, I can _no longer pull it off_... well than I'll consider not putting it on any more.










Seriously, I may be the oldest regular poster on this forum at age 72. Roycru is just a few years younger than I. We were both voted best-dressed man at our respective schools. We often wear clothes that have a youthful vibe. I always admire the way he wears clothes and the dapper look he presents to the world. My architect, a 1938 Cornell grad, dressed in a youthful, colorful way until he passed on, at age 98, a few months back. Tweeds, bow ties, button-down shirts, GTH pants and penny loafers! Damn, I miss him!

I'll consider limiting myself to fuddy-duddy apparel if I make it to 99! :biggrin:


----------



## niv

Billax said:


> I'll consider limiting myself to fuddy-duddy apparel if I make it to 99! :biggrin:


Nicely put!


----------



## Fading Fast

Great response - thank you. You made me think a little more about my question and it made me acknowledge something out loud that I always knew - I am not a confident dresser. I like my outfits to be quietly nice, but not noticeable. I think this is why I worry about clothes being age appropriate as I get older. 

I stopped wearing Rugby's several years back as I thought I looked like a middle-aged man trying to hold on to my youth. However, I'll see someone my age or older wearing one and I'll think he looks great, even while believing "I couldn't pull it off." 

What you said to me makes sense theoretically - if you have the confidence there is no reason you can't keep wearing the classics your entire life and look sharp doing so. I just find, personally, I worry that I'll look like that person trying to hold on to youth.


----------



## orange fury

Not nearly as interesting as the "in the wild" shots, but nonetheless:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...5-4F16-BE39-390E26F3F181_zps0ravqxsb.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-47F4-B5E3-28E28686D830_zpssrpxid38.jpg.html

Orvis 3/2
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
Robert Talbott (for Reichardt's) "Highgate School" repp


----------



## FLMike

I thought I would share a WAYW pic of my son, who celebrated his 16th birthday yesterday (man, I'm getting old!). This is him on Saturday, with his mom and me, before his high school Homecoming dance.

Blazer/OCBD/Trousers - Stafford
Tie - Bird Dog Bay
Bucks - Bass
Wardrobe Consultant - Dad


----------



## Duvel

@Billax, well said, regarding age-appropriate attire! And I second that. As you know, I just picked up my own cricket sweater like the one you're wearing, and even though I'm nearing 60, I have no trouble wearing stuff like this that's supposedly youthful and collegiate. The only stuff I consider inappropriate for someone my age is the trendy, fashion-forward, and urban-hip, but then I think that stuff is pretty much inappropriate for anybody of any age.


----------



## Duvel

Fading Fast, I loved rugbys when I was in college and I love them now 5 years away from qualifying for senior discounts at the cinema. I just wore one of my PRL rugbys over a striped sport shirt when we were out and about in the Twin Cities this weekend. You'll only look like someone trying to hold on to his youth if you go with trendy stuff, in my opinion. Clothing that's grounded in Ivy and "trad" works at any age.



Fading Fast said:


> Great response - thank you. You made me think a little more about my question and it made me acknowledge something out loud that I always knew - I am not a confident dresser. I like my outfits to be quietly nice, but not noticeable. I think this is why I worry about clothes being age appropriate as I get older.
> 
> I stopped wearing Rugby's several years back as I thought I looked like a middle-aged man trying to hold on to my youth. However, I'll see someone my age or older wearing one and I'll think he looks great, even while believing "I couldn't pull it off."
> 
> What you said to me makes sense theoretically - if you have the confidence there is no reason you can't keep wearing the classics your entire life and look sharp doing so. I just find, personally, I worry that I'll look like that person trying to hold on to youth.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> .....The only stuff I consider inappropriate for someone my age is the trendy, fashion-forward, and urban-hip, but then I think that stuff is pretty much inappropriate for anybody of any age.


You old fuddy duddy!


----------



## Duvel

If that's what makes me one, I've been one for a very long time. 



FLCracka said:


> You old fuddy duddy!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Found another brown tweed in my size
Polo Univ. Club USA made in a herringbone of either black or dark brown/light brown/cream with flecks of red/blue/rust/green/yellow, 2B darted but fairly natural shoulders
PRL OCBD in yellow
no name A&S tie made in china but all silk
JAB burgundy belt
Orvis chinos in khaki
Florsheim Imperial shell PTB's


----------



## FLMike

^TDO, your best yet!! Great job and nice find on the tweed.


----------



## mhj

Billax,

You give me inspiration. At 63 I often wonder if my dress is age appropriate or not but then you pull off the look very well. I see gentlemen in public that just look dated and I sometimes ask myself if I look like to others.



Billax said:


> Fading Fast posed the following question about this sweater worn by the Popinjay:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I get so weak that, after putting such a sweater on by myself, I can _no longer pull it off_... well than I'll consider not putting it on any more.
> 
> Seriously, I may be the oldest regular poster on this forum at age 72. Roycru is just a few years younger than I. We were both voted best-dressed man at our respective schools. We often wear clothes that have a youthful vibe. I always admire the way he wears clothes and the dapper look he presents to the world. My architect, a 1938 Cornell grad, dressed in a youthful, colorful way until he passed on, at age 98, a few months back. Tweeds, bow ties, button-down shirts, GTH pants and penny loafers! Damn, I miss him!
> 
> I'll consider limiting myself to fuddy-duddy apparel if I make it to 99! :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury

TDO: nailed it! Nice pickup on that tweed, very nice color. Also love the tie bar.


----------



## Duvel

Orion, I think that's great! My only nit: Are the colors of your shirt and pants too close? It could just be my monitor but the two colors seem very close to me. I might want a little more contrast, i.e., a darker trousers. Not a big deal though, and again, could just be my monitor and perhaps my aging eyes.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I completely understand your concern, and it's not your eyes. I'm using my Galaxy S5 to take all my pictures, and while the camera is very high resolution, I can't get the color saturation I'm looking for under the fluorescent lighting in my office, it's particularly bad today because its overcast out and there's not much natural light coming in, so in person there is, in my inexpert opinion, enough contrast between shirt and pants, even though it doesn't look it in the pics.

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone!



Duvel said:


> Orion, I think that's great! My only nit: Are the colors of your shirt and pants too close? It could just be my monitor but the two colors seem very close to me. I might want a little more contrast, i.e., a darker trousers. Not a big deal though, and again, could just be my monitor and perhaps my aging eyes.


----------



## ruvort

Still working on the best way/place to take pictures, but here is mine today.





The jacket sleeves need shortened but otherwise I love this jacket.

Jacket: Beautiful pale rust colored Cricketeer
Pants: BB flat front
Socks: Express
Shoes: Florsheim horsebit loafers
Tie: Missing its keeper but I believe its vintage Jack Wood Ltd.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Cooler weather in NYC means cooler jackets....










LE tweed jacket
Uniqlo shirt
j press tie
LE pants
AE shoes


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

Not bad. You're doing what I did for a long time -- mixing thrifted trad stuff with inexpensive new stuff. The jacket is pretty cool, tie is _great_ (seriously, keep it around and you'll grow to like it more and more), and the trousers are a wardrobe staple, in what looks to be a spot-on length and leg opening. I love the socks, and the overall color scheme is well-thought-out.

Although I like bit loafers, I'm not crazy about the faux-croc. That said, I had a pair of faux-croc Florsheim tassels that were downright ugly, and that I think died a hero's death at a particularly wild party. So who am I to judge? But more classic shoes might not hurt here.

I'm not crazy about the white-on-white shirt, either. A simple white OCBD would elevate this a bit (seriously, if you can get over the poly content, JCP Stafford makes one which has a non-scrawny collar, even if the roll is stiff, for $15 in a few different fits).

Also, you may want to practice dimpling your tie, and tying a tighter knot. I know for a long time, I started tying mine right up at the collar, so that the knot was in place from the beginning. If that's what you're doing, you may want to try tying it a bit lower, and tightening it up into position.

TDO, your problem in the picture is, if anything, too much light -- the shirt is a little bit over-exposed. I generally only wear my yellow ocbd with british tan pants, anyway, but that's largely because I really like british tan pants.


----------



## ruvort

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ^^
> 
> Not bad. You're doing what I did for a long time -- mixing thrifted trad stuff with inexpensive new stuff. The jacket is pretty cool, tie is _great_ (seriously, keep it around and you'll grow to like it more and more), and the trousers are a wardrobe staple, in what looks to be a spot-on length and leg opening. I love the socks, and the overall color scheme is well-thought-out.
> 
> Although I like bit loafers, I'm not crazy about the faux-croc. That said, I had a pair of faux-croc Florsheim tassels that were downright ugly, and that I think died a hero's death at a particularly wild party. So who am I to judge? But more classic shoes might not hurt here.
> 
> I'm not crazy about the white-on-white shirt, either. A simple white OCBD would elevate this a bit (seriously, if you can get over the poly content, JCP Stafford makes one which has a non-scrawny collar, even if the roll is stiff, for $15 in a few different fits).
> 
> Also, you may want to practice dimpling your tie, and tying a tighter knot. I know for a long time, I started tying mine right up at the collar, so that the knot was in place from the beginning. If that's what you're doing, you may want to try tying it a bit lower, and tightening it up into position.
> 
> TDO, your problem in the picture is, if anything, too much light -- the shirt is a little bit over-exposed. I generally only wear my yellow ocbd with british tan pants, anyway, but that's largely because I really like british tan pants.


Thank you very much for the praise and advice. I definitely understand about the white point shirt. I actually have some OCBDs ordered from Natty but am still working with them on the fit. The shirt in question is sadly my best fitting white shirt at the moment and that is why I chose to wear it. I also agree on my knot. I really just need some practice to get that dimple in there. I also can understand the aversion to the faux croc but they really do look fairly nice in person.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


>


Dude, you're getting in a sartorial groove!

I like this rig a lot. I'm especially envious of those shoes. I've been seeking a nice pair of vintage Florsheims for a while.

My only comment would be about the tie. It appears that it might be on the narrow side. One thing I learned from Billax is the importance of getting a close match between tie blade width and lapel width. I don't think this needs to be exact, but within say .5" or so. No one's going to stop you on the street and pull out a tape measure to check. But if the lapel and tie width are significantly off, it can be jarring to the eye.

This rig isn't jarring whatsoever--it looks great! Just something that caught my attention and I wanted to mention.

Keep it up!


----------



## ThePopinjay

^I'll second what Gamma is saying, this is good stuff.

Today, khakis and a navy blazer, so nothing too exciting. But I did want to show off my tie today. Kenneth Gordon 60/40 wool/silk blend. I found three variations with different birds/stripes/colors on the rack at my local goodwill and forgot about them until recently.


----------



## Reuben

Another damp and dreary monday here, similar but not identical to something I've worn previously:




























Duncan Honeyman waxed cotton gilet
Gitman Bros flannel
Harden's taxidermy belt (best place to get one if you're looking)
Levi's 501's
Pantherella ragg socks
Rancourt for BB Chukka-mocs

I replaced the ugly ducking Allen-Edmonds with their better-looking/fitting cousins when I saw them pop up on eBay barely worn. Also, I think that Gitman Brothers might produce my favorite flannel shirts from just about anyone, look at these colors:


----------



## Duvel

Today's rig: LL Bean field coat with J. Crew scarf from 2009; Alan Paine sweater; Brooks oxford. At bottom: Still life with Clarks Originals grey suede desert boots, Wigens Harris Tweed cap, and Bean coat.


----------



## Duvel

And an outtake...


----------



## Jovan

ThatDudeOrion: You've stepped things up a bit. If I were to nitpick, I'd note the same thing gamma68 does. But I'm also guilty of pairing ties that are too narrow with wider lapels and not realizing it until I come into work. Hence the importance of selecting an outfit the night before when the senses are clearer. Most all your ties look on the narrow side, so I'd try to look for some around 3.5" or 3.75". (Both of which were common prior to the mid-late 2000s.) 4" gets into '70s territory, so avoid those.

ruvort: A tie of that width always looks better with a dimple and knotted more tightly (which a dimple lets you do more easily). Your shirt collar also looks a touch loose and the sleeves a little short. Personally speaking, I prefer a spread collar if it's not a button-down. I do like the colour combination however. The navy in the socks give a nice echo to the navy tie. That sport coat was a really nice find and fits well on you.


----------



## mkable1370

stcolumba said:


>


*stcolumbia* - Really love the lapels you're sporting on that jacket. Excellent look overall, I must say!
Have we possibly seen that jacket before? I seem to have a vague recollection of seeing it before, and loving it then as well.


----------



## Duvel

Orion, on the tie width issue... Yes, one should try to match widths, as Jovan says. However, and I know this is going against the rules, I often don't, and I think there's often some charm to have a little mismatching going on. Perfection can be boring.


----------



## Duvel

@Reuben, I'm not a gilet fan myself but I like those chukkas.


----------



## Duvel

On a different note... if you don't have anything good to say about what I'm wearing, go ahead and say it. I'm tough. I can take it.


----------



## Jovan

Your outfit is just fine. I don't wear a lot of outdoorsy stuff, but you and Reuben are pulling it off pretty well.

I need to stem my addiction to this suit. (And possibly narrow the trousers. They almost read as boot cut from the side.)

Brooks Brothers Makers suit and tie
Mercer & Sons OCBD
Ledbury pocket square
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Croft & barrow belt
Express socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Jovan. 

That looks like a suit you could get a lot of use out of. I like it a lot.

I was a little concerned about how my university stripe matched up with the argyle sweater. Just wondering if I might pair the sweater with a shirt with more "pop," e.g., a red university stripe instead?


----------



## Jovan

Thank you. 

Hm, considering there's blue in the shirt and your sweater reads as cream (since wool can never be perfectly white) I think it looks fine. Though I suppose you could try a navy or grey argyle sweater.


----------



## Duvel

Also, I like seeing the button-down collar used with your suit. There's a nice tension between formality and informality when that's done.

To the point about my outdoorsy stuff, I find myself wanting another flat cap before the winter sets in. Especially now that I have my LL Bean field coat, I need something in another colorway.


----------



## stcolumba

mkable1370 said:


> *stcolumbia* - Really love the lapels you're sporting on that jacket. Excellent look overall, I must say!
> Have we possibly seen that jacket before? I seem to have a vague recollection of seeing it before, and loving it then as well.


Everything I wear has been seen before and before and before.


----------



## mr7864

Jovan said:


> Your outfit is just fine. I don't wear a lot of outdoorsy stuff, but you and Reuben are pulling it off pretty well.
> 
> I need to stem my addiction to this suit. (And possibly narrow the trousers. They almost read as boot cut from the side.)
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers suit and tie
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Ledbury pocket square
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Croft & barrow belt
> Express socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


That is a fantastic tie I've been lusting after since I saw one in like the 80's. Wish I could find one in that condition.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Everything I wear has been seen before and before and before.


I don't recall seeing this one before but then again my memory isn't what it used to be. Who is the maker?

I've been thinking about adding a brown flannel to my rotation.


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> Your outfit is just fine. I don't wear a lot of outdoorsy stuff, but you and Reuben are pulling it off pretty well.
> 
> I need to stem my addiction to this suit. (And possibly narrow the trousers. They almost read as boot cut from the side.)
> 
> Brooks Brothers Makers suit and tie
> Mercer & Sons OCBD
> Ledbury pocket square
> Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
> Croft & barrow belt
> Express socks
> Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


Love everything about this look but I personally wouldn't go with argyle socks with a striped suit and PA's. For me, it's too much a contrast in levels of formality.


----------



## FiscalDean

ruvort said:


> Still working on the best way/place to take pictures, but here is mine today.
> 
> The jacket sleeves need shortened but otherwise I love this jacket.
> 
> Jacket: Beautiful pale rust colored Cricketeer
> Pants: BB flat front
> Socks: Express
> Shoes: Florsheim horsebit loafers
> Tie: Missing its keeper but I believe its vintage Jack Wood Ltd.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> What's not to like, Brigadier? This is great!


Welcome to the forum. Are those AE's custom? I don't recall seeing a burnished toe in their McAllister regular lineup
.


----------



## Fading Fast

Rueben,

I really like your casual outfit. I'm a fan of grey and believe that different greys, dark and light (but of the same tone - blue-greys with blue-greys, taupe-greys with taupe-greys, etc.) mix and match very well together. That sweater is killer, the university stripe underneath is perfect and then the grey in the socks and shoes is a wonderful echo.

I have been on the fence about getting a pair of grey suede desert boots (Jovan has a pair which got me thinking about them), but seeing them on you is pushing me buy them. And your coat is great too.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, FF. I've worn desert boots for many a year now, and honestly, I'm a bit sick of them. But they are fairly versatile for the casual outfit and different kinds of weather.


----------



## orange fury

FINALLY cooler weather. Low 50's this morning, which means my first wearing of tweed for the year:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4DA2-A336-DC6BA6457CDF_zps5c0erfzj.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4264-A49C-0F41C28FA631_zpsg6cb0mx9.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4351-80FC-EAB7926A4101_zpsy08ejmoh.jpg.html

Lands End Charter Collection 3/2 British tweed
Ferrell Reed geese tie
Ralph Lauren chinos
Stafford OCBD/Deacon boots
Paul Frederick PS


----------



## eagle2250

ThePopinjay said:


> ^I'll second what Gamma is saying, this is good stuff.
> 
> Today, khakis and a navy blazer, so nothing too exciting. But I did want to show off my tie today. Kenneth Gordon 60/40 wool/silk blend. I found three variations with different birds/stripes/colors on the rack at my local goodwill and forgot about them until recently.


My young friend, you look great as always, and in this case, your tie is really special....great find! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Billax

orange fury said:


> FINALLY cooler weather. Low 50's this morning, which means my first wearing of tweed for the year:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4264-A49C-0F41C28FA631_zpsg6cb0mx9.jpg.html
> 
> Lands End Charter Collection 3/2 British tweed
> Ferrell Reed geese tie
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Stafford OCBD/Deacon boots
> Paul Frederick PS


Handsome Tweed.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Strange weather, it's in the 50's in Houston, but almost 70 here in the NE
tried taking the pics with only natural light in the office today, but they're still blown out, need to tweak my phone camera a bit more i suppose
BBGF Navy Blazer
Club Room red mini gingham
Orvis Chinos
Leatherman motif belt
brown grain PTB's


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Thanks, FF. I've worn desert boots for many a year now, and honestly, I'm a bit sick of them. But they are fairly versatile for the casual outfit and different kinds of weather.


(Sheepishly) I'm sorry for accidentally calling you Rueben. All comments about the clothes still hold. And, for me, I've actually grown to like my desert boots more, the more I wear them to the point that they have taken over about 50% of the work load that used to be done by bucks. I think a grey desert boot is in my future.


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## Duvel

I agree that they are a great option. I like them in suede especially for fall. It's just that I've worn them for so many years, have gone through so many pairs, that they seem very ordinary to me now. I've got a hankering for more footwear options, i.e., I must work on expanding what's on my shoe shelves.



Fading Fast said:


> (Sheepishly) I'm sorry for accidentally calling you Rueben. All comments about the clothes still hold. And, for me, I've actually grown to like my desert boots more, the more I wear them to the point that they have taken over about 50% of the work load that used to be done by bucks. I think a grey desert boot is in my future.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



FiscalDean said:


> Welcome to the forum. Are those AE's custom? I don't recall seeing a burnished toe in their McAllister regular lineup
> .


They are standard McAllisters in the merlot/burgundy color. The shine on the toe is what accounts for the burnished look in the picture. Here is another view.


----------



## Billax

Terrific looks, stc! The Brown one retains my vote as the greatest suit EVER, though I couldn't explain why. I just think it's spectacular.


----------



## Patrick06790

It is deadline day, emphasis on the "dead." I am wiped out. Grrr.

That newsletter popup is really irritating


----------



## Duvel

I want that suit, Patrick. In my size, of course.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Patrick06790 said:


> That newsletter popup is really irritating


I had become complacent in its existence until you mentioned it. Now I'm annoyed again.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> That tweed is handsome indeed, Orange! An LE 3/2--is that vintage?


Thank you, yes it is- it's from the Lands End Charter Collection (CC was started in 1983 and shut down in 1986, so it's between 28 and 31 years old).


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Murray's Toggery 3/2 tweed sack
Lands' End yellow OCBD
Vintage Brooks Brothers wool/silk tie

Apologies for the poor lighting on this overcast, rainy day. 

The tie color was hard to capture. It's not as purple as it might seem in the top photo. I guess I'd call it mauve?


----------



## orange fury

Patrick06790 said:


> That newsletter popup is really irritating





ThePopinjay said:


> I had become complacent in its existence until you mentioned it. Now I'm annoyed again.


+1, glad I'm not the only one...


----------



## Billax

Delicious tweed, Gamma ... approaching edible!


----------



## Fading Fast

Re the Newsletter comments: since we are all signed in and, hence, identifiable to the system, can't the system recognize that we have already signed up for it and not pop up for those who already get it? 

Gamma: the tweed is awesome and the tie is incredible - I love that the pattern has a little more variety (the hunter and dog, and the two different dogs) than just repeating one image over and over. That makes it much more interesting and draws your eye in to see if you've seen everything.


----------



## orange fury

Gahhh, that tweed reminds me too much of the one I had to return because it was too short :


----------



## Duvel

Wow, gamma, I want that jacket! And the tie!


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> It is deadline day, emphasis on the "dead." I am wiped out. Grrr.


Nice look, Patrick! Snappy suit, cuff, watchband shot.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham morning: 62º with 75% relative humidity. Early morning rain, pushed out by wind. Nice Autumn day coming up!





































A country look today:
*Orvis 3/2 roll herringbone fun tweed with Triple Patch Pockets, , LE old-school Hyde Park OCBD with unlined, unfused collar, J. Press game bird tie, LE 10 wale cords, herringbone crew socks, AE natural leather tassels*


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> FINALLY cooler weather. Low 50's this morning, which means my first wearing of tweed for the year:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4DA2-A336-DC6BA6457CDF_zps5c0erfzj.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...7-4264-A49C-0F41C28FA631_zpsg6cb0mx9.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4351-80FC-EAB7926A4101_zpsy08ejmoh.jpg.html
> 
> Lands End Charter Collection 3/2 British tweed
> Ferrell Reed geese tie
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Stafford OCBD/Deacon boots
> Paul Frederick PS


Holy cow! What tweed jacket! Well done!


----------



## sskim3

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham morning: 62º with 75% relative humidity. Early morning rain, pushed out by wind. Nice Autumn day coming up!
> A country look today:
> *Orvis 3/2 roll herringbone fun tweed, LE old-school Hyde Park OCBD with unlined, unfused collar, J. Press game bird tie, LE 10 wale cords, herringbone crew socks, AE natural leather tassels*


This is great! I love the outfit and the fit is superb like everything else you have displayed recently. That jacket is off the charts! Too bad I can't wear something like that at work.


----------



## Patrick06790

orange fury said:


> FINALLY cooler weather. Low 50's this morning, which means my first wearing of tweed for the year:
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4351-80FC-EAB7926A4101_zpsy08ejmoh.jpg.html
> 
> Lands End Charter Collection 3/2 British tweed
> Ferrell Reed geese tie
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Stafford OCBD/*Deacon boots*
> Paul Frederick PS


Those are the JC Penney boots that are about $65? WOuld you mind shooting some more photos of those? Are they substantial?


----------



## Duvel

Billax, I want all of that! So great.

Everyone with all these game bird ties of late! I have to add one to my want list.


----------



## stcolumba

Rehearsals on music for Christmas starts tonight. Not in the mood....yet.

@Billax, @Gamma, @ Orange Fury: Dazzling coats, all!!!!!


----------



## orange fury

Patrick06790 said:


> Those are the JC Penney boots that are about $65? WOuld you mind shooting some more photos of those? Are they substantial?


Yes they are, I actually was able to get them for $54 (site to store shipping). I like them a lot, there's been virtually no break in for them. The leather actually seems really decent too- certainly better than my Bass Weejuns, on par with (or slightly better than) my Johnston and Murphy's. My one quibble would be that there seems to be an excess of leather at the top of the throat, so there's slight overlap at the opening, but it's really not a big deal. I got these because I needed rubber soled foul-weather dress shoes, but I see myself wearing them far more than just during foul weather.

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-47FC-82B8-D53AEC7B74F5_zpssolk26lf.jpg.html

ill post more pics when I get home, if you want a specific shot let me know


----------



## Reuben

Patrick06790 said:


> Those are the JC Penney boots that are about $65? WOuld you mind shooting some more photos of those? Are they substantial?


I'll try and post my thoughts when I get out of lab.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Rehearsals on music for Christmas starts tonight. Not in the mood....yet.
> 
> @Billax, @Gamma, @ Orange Fury: Dazzling coats, all!!!!!


Haha my wife is in the choir at our church, they started Christmas program rehearsals last week- it's hard to get in the Christmas spirit when it's still 80*F outside lol.

and thanks for the compliment, I love your sweater. I wish LLB still had those mugs, I want one lol.


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> Also, I like seeing the button-down collar used with your suit. There's a nice tension between formality and informality when that's done.
> 
> To the point about my outdoorsy stuff, I find myself wanting another flat cap before the winter sets in. Especially now that I have my LL Bean field coat, I need something in another colorway.


Well it is a traditionally Ivy League thing to wear a button-down collar with a suit, especially a sack suit. 



mr7864 said:


> That is a fantastic tie I've been lusting after since I saw one in like the 80's. Wish I could find one in that condition.


It's got some foxing on the edges (you may see it on a closeup), but it is still wearable. Try Brooks Brothers every once in a while. They have all sorts of variations on BB#1.



FiscalDean said:


> Love everything about this look but I personally wouldn't go with argyle socks with a striped suit and PA's. For me, it's too much a contrast in levels of formality.


Thanks. You are right that it isn't traditionally done, but I figured in sober colours it could be pulled off. After all, do we not wear blazers with chinos and boat shoes here? Button-down collars with suits? Just my take. I'm also trying to do something more interesting than solid socks all the time.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ruvort said:


> Thank you very much for the praise and advice. I definitely understand about the white point shirt. I actually have some OCBDs ordered from Natty but am still working with them on the fit. The shirt in question is sadly my best fitting white shirt at the moment and that is why I chose to wear it. I also agree on my knot. I really just need some practice to get that dimple in there. I also can understand the aversion to the faux croc but they really do look fairly nice in person.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


White was definitely the right choice there, and I'm sure the white shirts in the pipeline will be great.

Reuben, that flannel shirt is incredibly cool. Puts my guncheck brooksflannel to shame:










Jovan, I like the white OCBD there, and love the tie. I do agree that the pants could be slimmed to good effect. You know how I feel about argyles with suits, but I do understand being impatient with plain socks all the time. I think a gray birdseye would be amazing there, or perhaps a houndstooth.

That said, I admit that the last time I wore a suit, I also wore bright green argyle socks. Chelsea boots have their advantages.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, it is.



Jovan said:


> Well it is a traditionally Ivy League thing to wear a button-down collar with a suit, especially a sack suit.


----------



## Reuben

Patrick06790 said:


> Those are the JC Penney boots that are about $65? WOuld you mind shooting some more photos of those? Are they substantial?


Alright, thoughts: Very, very comfortable and attractively made. Seems a fairly traditional design for the boot the leather is either top or full grain, definitely not corrected, with enough variation in the color it doesn't look flat. The soles are rubber, obviously, but well done and dressy enough for chinos and a blazer. Funnily enough they've molded both false welt stitching in the top and blake stitching in the sole, but whatever. That being said, the laces are far too long and nothing special, I replaced them with a pair from Allen Edmonds, the shaft runs pretty wide towards the top, and after being caught in a surprise shower walking home I can say with quite a bit of certainty that they'll do absolutely nothing to repel even a hint of water out of the box. I intend on hitting them with a couple coats of neutral wax polish once they dry off to help resist light showers in the future. Oh, and don't pay $65 for them. YOu should see at least an extra 20% off before the week's out, maybe free shipping _to boot_ (heh). Mine were $55 including tax with a 20%+free shipping code.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, everyone, for your kind comments about my jacket/tie combo. I hope the yellow OCBD worked with them.

Billax, this jacket, and everything else accompanying it, is AMAZING. I want to be YOU when I grow up. 



Billax said:


>


----------



## Jovan

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> White was definitely the right choice there, and I'm sure the white shirts in the pipeline will be great.
> 
> Reuben, that flannel shirt is incredibly cool. Puts my guncheck brooksflannel to shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jovan, I like the white OCBD there, and love the tie. I do agree that the pants could be slimmed to good effect. You know how I feel about argyles with suits, but I do understand being impatient with plain socks all the time. I think a gray birdseye would be amazing there, or perhaps a houndstooth.
> 
> That said, I admit that the last time I wore a suit, I also wore bright green argyle socks. Chelsea boots have their advantages.


Thanks, obviously I've relaxed a bit on my personal rule of only button-down in pinpoint with suits. I do need a greater variety of socks. Problem is hardly any of the interesting ones come in OTC.

I like that combination of the Viyella-style shirt and crewneck sweater. Some tattersall shirts should be on my list. If I may offer unsolicited advice, please shave around your neck and keep the beard length a bit shorter. It would look neater and more sophisticated that way.


----------



## Reuben

Some absolutely amazing tweeds today! Gamma, Billax, Orange fury, those jackets are great. Patrick, love that suit.

Torrential this morning, so I spent it indoors then drizzly off and on rain all afternoon combated with waxed cotton and canvas:




























Canvas hat made from an old truck tarp I picked up studying abroad
Lewis Creek blackwatch waxed cotton jacket
Private label stewart tartan(?) buttondown
RT bison belt
BB british khaki chinos
JCP "Deacon" wingtip boots
and my father's old Filson satchel

Thanks again for the fantastic jacket (and shirt and belt) Monocle!


----------



## thegovteach

stcolumba said:


> Rehearsals on music for Christmas starts tonight. Not in the mood....yet.
> 
> @Billax, @Gamma, @ Orange Fury: Dazzling coats, all!!!!!


I have to ask Stcolumbia, what are you performing for Christmas??


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Excellent tie, sir - is that olive or sage in the stripe?


----------



## Duvel

It looks olive to me, although the member himself is, in my opinion, rather sage.


----------



## Spin Evans

Not clothing related, but our illustrious member's handle is stcolumb*a*, rather than stcolumb*ia*. I only say this because Columba is a very interesting figure worth learning about (re: the saint, though our own Columba is quite a great individual in his own right!). I would absolutely have made the same mistake had I not visited Iona some years ago.

Loving all the outfits so far, which are making me yearn for some sub-70° temps. And thank you for all the kind words from earlier, gentlemen.

Also, OCBD, quite like how you pulled the green (sage or olive) in the tie with the color of your surcingle.


----------



## stcolumba

thegovteach said:


> I have to ask Stcolumbia, what are you performing for Christmas??


About twenty pieces of music for Midnight Mass and a carol service. Lots of Carols for Choirs settings Willcocks, Rutter et al (Oxford University Press), some Gregorian chant, several carol settings from British and Scottish contemporary cathedral choir directors/composers.


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> Not clothing related, but our illustrious member's handle is stcolumb*a*, rather than stcolumb*ia*. I only say this because Columba is a very interesting figure worth learning about (re: the saint, though our own Columba is quite a great individual in his own right!). I would absolutely have made the same mistake had I not visited Iona some years ago.
> 
> Loving all the outfits so far, which are making me yearn for some sub-70° temps. And thank you for all the kind words from earlier, gentlemen.
> 
> Also, OCBD, quite like how you pulled the green (sage or olive) in the tie with the color of your surcingle.


Columba was born of a princely family on 7th December 521 in Co. Donegal, Ireland. From an early age, he was designated to a life in the Church and was tutored by St Finian of Moville. At 24 years of age he began founding monasteries in the north of Ireland - his clan area. Inspirational, fiery, sensitive, energetic - he was deeply involved in all areas of life. His first foundation was at Derry.

He wished to expand his mission, using as his base the part of Scotland already settled by his people - the kingdom of Dalriada (Argyll). He arrived on Iona in 563 establishing his monastery, which became the base for his mission to the other parts of Scotland and eventually Northern England. A great orator, a peacemaker, a man with a mission, Columba is one of the most influential figures in the foundation of Scotland.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> That being said, the laces are far too long and nothing special, I replaced them with a pair from Allen Edmonds, the shaft runs pretty wide towards the top, and after being caught in a surprise shower walking home I can say with quite a bit of certainty that they'll do absolutely nothing to repel even a hint of water out of the box. I intend on hitting them with a couple coats of neutral wax polish once they dry off to help resist light showers in the future. Oh, and don't pay $65 for them. YOu should see at least an extra 20% off before the week's out, maybe free shipping _to boot_ (heh). Mine were $55 including tax with a 20%+free shipping code.


I forgot to mention the laces, I need to replace mine- they spent the day tucked into the shaft, which worked, but was an annoyance. Didn't know about the waterproof issue, I'll be hitting mine with wax as well.

i also got 20%off and did site to store, paid $54 something (close to $55)- agree on not paying more than this


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Billax, this jacket, and everything else accompanying it, is AMAZING. *I want to be YOU when I grow up.*


This gets my vote for line of the day (see bold, my emphasis). I know I could never live up to Billax's standard - heck, I'm intimidated by the precision fit he achieves; oh heck, I'm intimidated simply by the perfect creases he gets.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks gentlemen. I am not sure if the green is sage or olive. Somewhere in-between? I didn't even think about the green in the tie when I threw on the surcingle. I wore it because I like the way it can look against red and it is my favorite belt, but I am glad that it looked cool!


----------



## FiscalDean

Duvel said:


> Yes, it is.


Agreed, members who were around when I posted pictures may recall I always wore a button down with a suit. However, my shirts are generally broadcloth, pinpoint or royal oxfoxford. I do own one straight collar shirt but it doesn't make it into the rotation regularly.


----------



## orange fury

52*F when I left this morning. Normally I would've worn tweed, but we have corporate people coming in today (realistically, most will probably wear polos and chinos, but still):

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4047-86EB-EC3BFD0B2446_zpsg2uilrdq.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-470D-8C8D-9BA0D30CE901_zpse7v0x8xz.jpg.html

J Press 3/2 triple patch sack
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
Robert Talbott (for Jarrod's) A&S tie


----------



## FLMike

FiscalDean said:


> Agreed, members who were around when I posted pictures may recall I always wore a button down with a suit. However, my shirts are generally broadcloth, pinpoint or royal oxfoxford. I do own one straight collar shirt but it doesn't make it into the rotation regularly.


I just realized that you haven't posted any fit pics in quite a while. You were a solid contributor and I found your posts to be nicely additive to the forum.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> I just realized that you haven't posted any fit pics in quite a while. You were a solid contributor and I found your posts to be nicely additive to the forum.


+1, I was a fan


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 61º with 85% relative humidity. Still with episodic spurts of rain.










*J. Press Donegal Mist Houndstooth sport coat, LE Old Style Hyde Park OCBD with unfused, unlined collar, J. Crew 6 button vest, J. Press game bird tie, Sam Hober PS, LE Wool flannels, AE Walnut belt, LE ribbed crew socks, AE Walnut Cavanaugh loafers.*

N.B. I erred in wearing loafers when my sport coat and OCBD were combined with both a tie and a dark colored, solid, six button vest. That look reads as too formal for penny loafers. I could have kept the penny loafers had I worn a lambswool sweater vest, but having kept the 6 button vest, should have worn either of the following pairs of shoes:










They are the same color as the penny loafers (Walnut), but gain formality by virtue of their six-eyelet laces. Not too much formality, given that they are perfed and pinked, but just enough formality for the cloth above them.

Finally, changing to laced shoes would have required a change of trousers, as the displayed flannels are tapered to a 16" leg opening, so as to display the ornamentation of the penny loafer, whereas it is my practice (however imperfectly exercised) to wear a wider leg opening - say 18" - when wearing laced shoes, so as to hide the laces. My goofy explanation for this practice can be seen at:

https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/06/bills-made-up-rules-for-tnsil-apparel-shoe-impact/

or

https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2014/08/a-general-theory-of-how-male.html


----------



## Anthony Charton

Billax, I might be flayed by others for my first negative criticism on any outfit of yours, but you're so consistently on point that I'm interested in your thoughts. I second your remarks on your choice of shoes, but what struck me most beyond degrees of formality was the issue of tone. Essentially, with greys veering towards dark and what I assume is a very dark navy waistcoat, I'm convinced that shoes of a darker brown (oxblood could have been fun, actually) would have serviced you better. To me, the walnut jars with the near gravitas of the rest.

There, I've said it. I find the rest spotless.


----------



## Billax

Anthony Charton said:


> Billax, I might be flayed by others for my first negative criticism on any outfit of yours, but you're so consistently on point that I'm interested in your thoughts. I second your remarls on your choice of shoes, but what struck me most beyond degrees of formality was the issue of tone. Essentially, with greys veering towards dark and what I assume is a very dark navy waistcoat, I'm convinced that shoes of a darker brown (oxblood could have been fun, actually) would have serviced you better. To me, the walnut jars with the near gravitas of the rest.
> 
> There, I've said it. I find the rest spotless.


Thanks for your comments, Anthony. I understand your opinion completely. While the trousers are several shades lighter than shown in the picture, had the photo been color accurate, I suspect your opinion would remain the same.


----------



## sskim3

Decided to wear the suit since it's been sitting in the closet for a while.

HSM navy suit
CK shirt
Rooster tie
JAB pocket square
Florsheim shoes

I am thinking the tie shirt suit combo is too busy but didn't have a solid color tie that I wanted to wear at the moment...


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> 52*F when I left this morning. Normally I would've worn tweed, but we have corporate people coming in today (realistically, most will probably wear polos and chinos, but still):
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4047-86EB-EC3BFD0B2446_zpsg2uilrdq.jpg.html
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-470D-8C8D-9BA0D30CE901_zpse7v0x8xz.jpg.html
> 
> J Press 3/2 triple patch sack
> Stafford OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Robert Talbott (for Jarrod's) A&S tie


We had 48F 90 miles east in Orange Co.....in this part of the world, you've got to wear the tweed when we get the rare opportunity....


----------



## orange fury

thegovteach said:


> We had 48F 90 miles east in Orange Co.....in this part of the world, you've got to wear the tweed when we get their rare opportunity....


It wasn't all bad though, this was the first time I've worn the J Press jacket :biggrin:


----------



## Roycru

As usual, out having fun, fun, fun in the warm California sun while wearing a Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, blue and white OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Leatherman belt, L L Bean cord trousers, and AE shoes......


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great color on those shoes. Are they PTBs? Hard to tell on my phone


----------



## Roycru

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great color on those shoes. Are they PTBs? Hard to tell on my phone


The shoes are my Allen-Edmonds MTO English Tan Dublin Leather McGillicuddys. They are McAllisters with split reverse welt which led some people to say they were more like McTavishes, so I call them McGillicuddys (which older members of this group might remember was Lucy Ricardo's maiden name).


----------



## ruvort

This is the outfit from yesterday:









Jacket sleeves need shortened but otherwise I'd say it's a good fit.

Shoes: AE Bentons - Chilli 
Tie: LandsEnd wool
Shirt: Natty
Pants: Kirkland
Jacket: Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 roll

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quetzal

Roycru said:


> The shoes are my Allen-Edmonds MTO English Tan Dublin Leather McGillicuddys. They are McAllisters with split reverse welt which led some people to say they were more like McTavishes, so I call them McGillicuddys (which older members of this group might remember was Lucy Ricardo's maiden name).


I'm not an "older" member (to me, you've got to be at least 95 to say that you're "older"; most people that age whom I've had the pleasure to meet are still very youthful and full of life) but I grew up watching "I Love Lucy", and used to think that "McGillicuddy" was a made-up name (my Irish friend told me otherwise)! Are these shoes also vintage? They have a very nice color, either way.

-Quetzal


----------



## Cowtown

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 61º with 85% relative humidity. Still with episodic spurts of rain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *J. Press Donegal Mist Houndstooth sport coat, LE Old Style Hyde Park OCBD with unfused, unlined collar, J. Crew 6 button vest, J. Press game bird tie, Sam Hober PS, LE Wool flannels, AE Walnut belt, LE ribbed crew socks, AE Walnut Cavanaugh loafers [*QUOTE]
> 
> Bill - very handsome jacket. Can you offer your observations on the comparison of Donegal to Harris Tweed?


----------



## L-feld

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



ruvort said:


> This is the outfit from yesterday:
> 
> Jacket sleeves need shortened but otherwise I'd say it's a good fit.
> 
> Shoes: AE Bentons - Chilli
> Tie: LandsEnd wool
> Shirt: Natty
> Pants: Kirkland
> Jacket: Polo Ralph Lauren 3/2 roll
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


I like the color combos, very autumnal. I'm also happy to see another youngish forum member who wears orthotic shoes. It's usually a faux pas to wear shoes lighter than your trousers, but the color palate makes it work.

Button stance on the jacket looks a little low to my eye. I would press it with a higher roll if I were you. Nice jacket, otherwise. Great fabric.

Your trousers would stand to break a little bit less. You look like you're fairly lanky, so you can even get away with no break.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roycru

Quetzal said:


> I'm not an "older" member (to me, you've got to be at least 95 to say that you're "older"; most people that age whom I've had the pleasure to meet are still very youthful and full of life) but I grew up watching "I Love Lucy", and used to think that "McGillicuddy" was a made-up name (my Irish friend told me otherwise)! Are these shoes also vintage? They have a very nice color, either way.
> 
> -Quetzal


No, not vintage, but fairly recent Allen-Edmonds MTO shoes. They are made from Horween English Tan Dublin Leather which, like Horween Essex Leather, is cowhide processed the same way that Horween processes horsehides. Horween Dublin and Essex Leathers are very interesting leathers and look much better in person than they do in pictures.


----------



## ruvort

L-feld said:


> I like the color combos, very autumnal. I'm also happy to see another youngish forum member who wears orthotic shoes. It's usually a faux pas to wear shoes lighter than your trousers, but the color palate makes it work.
> 
> Button stance on the jacket looks a little low to my eye. I would press it with a higher roll if I were you. Nice jacket, otherwise. Great fabric.
> 
> Your trousers would stand to break a little bit less. You look like you're fairly lanky, so you can even get away with no break.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you very much for the positive feedback.

I see your point on the break and may try and get that altered. As far as pressing the jacket roll, is there a way I can do that myself or do I need to take it to the dry cleaners?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

ruvort said:


> Thank you very much for the positive feedback.
> 
> I see your point on the break and may try and get that altered. As far as pressing the jacket roll, is there a way I can do that myself or do I need to take it to the dry cleaners?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Take a look at this post on an affordable wardrobe: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2010/01/hard-press-re-fitting-32-roll.html

He's taking a high roll and making it lower, but I don't see why you can't do the opposite. Make sure to use a pressing cloth.

BTW, are you from western PA or eastern Ohio?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Meetings this afternoon, and a bit warmer today:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4BF7-B9F1-78AD80F8FFAA_zpsacv7zr4x.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4C4B-BFE8-F559A5655551_zpsxh6eydmx.jpg.html

J Press 3/2 sack (the sleeves aren't as long as they look here)
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
Robert Talbott (for Phelps) tie


----------



## ruvort

L-feld said:


> Take a look at this post on an affordable wardrobe: https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2010/01/hard-press-re-fitting-32-roll.html
> 
> He's taking a high roll and making it lower, but I don't see why you can't do the opposite. Make sure to use a pressing cloth.
> 
> BTW, are you from western PA or eastern Ohio?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'm actually from western Iowa and now live in South Dakota. Why do you ask?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I'm trying to figure out that button stance. I'm not sure if re-pressing would resolve anything. Isn't the top buttonhole usually placed hgher, more in line with the breast pocket?


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I'm trying to figure out that button stance. I'm not sure if re-pressing would resolve anything. Isn't the top buttonhole usually placed hgher, more in line with the breast pocket?


I think you're referring to ruvort's post. I agree that the button stance appears low. Just last week, I returned a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket that had a similar stance. It just didn't work for me.


----------



## L-feld

ruvort said:


> I'm actually from western Iowa and now live in South Dakota. Why do you ask?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


You said your sleeves "need shortened." I usually associate the dropping of infinitives with Pittsburgh.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

ruvort said:


> I'm actually from western Iowa and now live in South Dakota. Why do you ask?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


I'm originally from Brookings.


----------



## Z.J.P

gamma68 said:


> I think you're referring to ruvort's post. I agree that the button stance appears low. Just last week, I returned a beautiful Harris Tweed jacket that had a similar stance. It just didn't work for me.


Those old RL jackets have that low low button stance. His Blades style take on the sack, I suppose.


----------



## Tahmasp

Duvel said:


> I'm trying to figure out that button stance. I'm not sure if re-pressing would resolve anything. Isn't the top buttonhole usually placed hgher, more in line with the breast pocket?


Agreed - the button stance is too low for pressing to have an effect. To my mind, the ideal position of the second button on a 3/2 is at the natural waist, at a point somewhere around the bellybutton. Ruvort's was around the belt buckle, which is a very low stance indeed.


----------



## Billax

Rain has abated! Weather in Durham today: 63º at noon with 65% relative humidity. I am breaking in a new tailor on narrowing shoulders and removing almost all padding, then doing all the key resewing. It is going slowly....




































J. Press windowpane sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, BB end-on-end Pin Hall shirt, Bar Bell collar pin, J. Press game bird tie, J. Crew 6 button vest, J. Press Whipcord trousers, AE walnut belt (unseen), Vanucci ribbed socks, AE McAllister short wings.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Casual sort of day today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Rain has abated! Weather in Durham today: 63º at noon with 65% relative humidity. I am breaking in a new tailor on narrowing shoulders and removing almost all padding, then doing all the key resewing. It is going slowly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press windowpane sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, BB end-on-end Pin Hall shirt, Bar Bell collar pin, J. Press game bird tie, J. Crew 6 button vest, J. Press Whipcord trousers, AE walnut belt (unseen), Vanucci ribbed socks, AE McAllister short wings.


Simply fantastic.


----------



## P Hudson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Simply fantastic.


Agreed. Those shoes are eye-catching!

In anticipation of a rough day, I'm wearing a camel sack over a WoolOver charcoal shetland and an LE original oxford. Brown khakis; Bean's heavy duty blucher.


----------



## Pentheos

ThePopinjay said:


> Casual sort of day today.


A good look, but isn't it overkill for a chance of drizzles on campus?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Pentheos said:


> A good look, but isn't it overkill for a chance of drizzles on campus?


Oh its been rainy, muddy, and cold all week, I wouldn't call them drizzles either. Stepped in a puddle up to my ankle today and was sure glad I had boots on.


----------



## Flairball

Billax said:


> Rain has abated! Weather in Durham today: 63º at noon with 65% relative humidity. I am breaking in a new tailor on narrowing shoulders and removing almost all padding, then doing all the key resewing. It is going slowly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press windowpane sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, BB end-on-end Pin Hall shirt, Bar Bell collar pin, J. Press game bird tie, J. Crew 6 button vest, J. Press Whipcord trousers, AE walnut belt (unseen), Vanucci ribbed socks, AE McAllister short wings.


Outstanding. That is a great jacket, and the grouse tie is sweet, too.


----------



## Flairball

ThePopinjay said:


> Casual sort of day today.


All you need is a tweed cap, and a double gun. Seeing those boots on concrete is a bit sad, though. You really need to take that rig out to the countryside.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Flairball said:


> All you need is a tweed cap, and a double gun. Seeing those boots on concrete is a bit sad, though. You really need to take that rig out to the countryside.


I realized something similar after my girlfriend took the pic. You'd be proud to see them now though, they have a good coating of mud.
I should add most of this campus is not concrete.


----------



## Quetzal

Roycru said:


> No, not vintage, but fairly recent Allen-Edmonds MTO shoes. They are made from Horween English Tan Dublin Leather which, like Horween Essex Leather, is cowhide processed the same way that Horween processes horsehides. Horween Dublin and Essex Leathers are very interesting leathers and look much better in person than they do in pictures.


I can only imagine what they look like in person; they are very nice shoes!

-Quetzal


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> I just realized that you haven't posted any fit pics in quite a while. You were a solid contributor and I found your posts to be nicely additive to the forum.


Thanks, I guess I never really thought my contributions were all that noteworthy. I'm a fairly boring dresser compared with the other posters here.


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> +1, I was a fan


Thanks OF, I may have to start posting again. First, I'll have to figure out the logistics. In the past, my wife or son served as the photographer but their schedules have changed making things more challenging.


----------



## Shaver

FiscalDean said:


> Thanks, I guess I never really thought my contributions were all that noteworthy. I'm a fairly boring dresser compared with the other posters here.


I always enjoyed your contributions too (and commented favourably upon them as I recall). There is nothing at all wrong, and indeed a great deal to appreciate, with well executed conservative dress.


----------



## Chouan

Billax said:


> Rain has abated! Weather in Durham today: 63º at noon with 65% relative humidity. I am breaking in a new tailor on narrowing shoulders and removing almost all padding, then doing all the key resewing. It is going slowly....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 12994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press windowpane sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed, BB end-on-end Pin Hall shirt, Bar Bell collar pin, J. Press game bird tie, J. Crew 6 button vest, J. Press Whipcord trousers, AE walnut belt (unseen), Vanucci ribbed socks, AE McAllister short wings.


That is a really good look, I'm very impressed. 
I'm from Durham myself, the County in England though ......... I'll be in Durham the city in December though for my niece's wedding. I wonder how your Durham and our Durham compare?


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, everything in that outfit is outstanding, but that is my favorite shirt collar-collar bar combo. I love the engineering and detail that went into sewing the little holes into the collar and, also, the little ball that screws off at one end of the bar. 

And like with tab collars and collar pins, I love the way it neatens the collar-tie area up and "pops" the tie a bit (and I am proud that I actually own something that you own; although, I don't even think I can wear it now that I see how much better it looks on someone who really know how to dress).

I bought two blues and two whites the second I saw those shirts in BB - and at full price - something I never do, but I didn't want to lose them.


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Thanks, I guess I never really thought my contributions were all that noteworthy. I'm a fairly boring dresser compared with the other posters here.


Boring is GOOD!!!!! Hope to see a return of your posts!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

My son, 13, actually asked for a pink shirt. To RLP haterz: the Polo button-downs in boys' sizes that I find on eBay are far and away the best I've seen. The fabric isn't flimsy, no seam has ever come apart, and the smaller collar is just fine on a boy. 



Shoes: Bass; slacks: Tommy Hilfiger (saw 'em on a sale pile while at the mall this weekend); belt BB (yes!); shirt: RLP. Other parents at my son's school, which specializes in autism, have asked me how I get him to "dress up." I decided that that's how he's going to dress (over my wife's objection), and he does it. Simple. I'm sure that when he gets home, the front placket, the belt buckle, and the zipper won't be lined up, but let's take this one step at a time.


----------



## orange fury

SlideGuitarist said:


> My son, 13, actually asked for a pink shirt. To RLP haterz: the Polo button-downs in boys' sizes that I find on eBay are far and away the best I've seen. The fabric isn't flimsy, no seam has ever come apart, and the smaller collar is just fine on a boy.
> 
> Shoes: Bass; slacks: Tommy Hilfiger (saw 'em on a sale pile while at the mall this weekend); belt BB (yes!); shirt: RLP. Other parents at my son's school, which specializes in autism, have asked me how I get him to "dress up." I decided that that's how he's going to dress (over my wife's objection), and he does it. Simple. I'm sure that when he gets home, the front placket, the belt buckle, and the zipper won't be lined up, but let's take this one step at a time.


I wore exactly that through most of college (well, boat shoes in place of Weejuns, but still), well done!


----------



## Billax

FiscalDean said:


> Thanks OF, I may have to start posting again. First, I'll have to figure out the logistics. In the past, my wife or son served as the photographer but their schedules have changed making things more challenging.


I hope you do resume posting, Sir!


----------



## stcolumba

Shetland Sweater: LL Bean
OCBD: Brooks Bros pink
Trousers: J Crew Bowery Classic
Bag: Filson
Shoes: AE suede


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking great, as usual, Popinjay. But I must ask, is there a fair amount of leaf raking in your future? Have a great weekend! LOL.


----------



## stcolumba

Rainy, cold, and dreary Saturday.

Barbour Beaufort
LL Bean Shetland
Brooks Bros ocbd
LL Bean jeans


----------



## Topsider

Time to bring out the LLB chamois shirts.


----------



## Flairball

In grouse camp for 10 days. Too warm, and too wet, so I'm in camp listening to jazz, and reading. What does one wear in camp when not shooting grouse, you ask?


----------



## ThePopinjay

At a furniture store across the street from the Orvis store where I picked up my wax. Picked up a 5 dollar Hanes sweatshirt from target the other day and I really like this look.


And my sister's new pup, Merlin. He's a cute little guy for sure.


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> At a furniture store across the street from the Orvis store where I picked up my wax. Picked up a 5 dollar Hanes sweatshirt from target the other day and I really like this look.


I like the look of a sweatshirt over an OCBD, as well. Here's an example from last year with a Driza-Bone waxed cotton vest.


----------



## L-feld

Eddie Jacobs jacket
BB OCBD
Atkinson's tie
Bills Khakis
AE Winter Parks
Elgin watch

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## RT-Bone

Very casual today - needed to be kid proof. 

Top:
-Uniqlo broadcloth tartan
-LLB Shetland

Bottom:
-Old J.Crew chinos 
-J.Press belt

Not shown:
-LLB camp mocs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning. J Press patch pocket OCBD, tweed, wool tie


----------



## Billax

Great looking page, Gentlemen!
__________________________

wonderful day in Durham! Temps in the high 50s with sunny skies and light breezes. Didn't check my Hygrometer this morning, but the humidity is not an issue today.

I've been out pruning and lopping undesirable shrubs sporting 3" spikes.














































On the back stoop after cutting' junk shrubs. Rugby Ralph Lauren Shaggy Dog sweater with Suede elbow patches, BB OCBD, BB 5 pocket cords, Wigwam Husky socks (about as Shaggy as the sweater, Van's sneakers.

Fiskars is my favorite tool brand. Here are their scissors and their levered lopper.


----------



## ThePopinjay

L-Field, that sportcoat is very nice. The tie looks as if it was made for that jacket.



Billax said:


> Fiskars is my favorite tool brand. Here are their scissors and their levered lopper.


They make wonderful fabric shears as well.
I like those 5-pocket cords. I haven't worn a 5 pocket pant since probably middle school, but those look very nice.


----------



## orange fury

After church today (since "in the wild" photos have been popping up more on here, I figured I'd try it too). Mid 60's and completely cloudless:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4F27-AEAA-0A25697B7F3B_zpsiecix3ql.jpg.html

J Press 3/2
Stafford OCBD
Ralph Lauren chinos
BB 346 bow tie
Cole Haan bits


----------



## wacolo

Trying out my new thrifted cord sack. I have had little luck with corduroy sport coats, and this one still has a bit too much shoulder for me but I can live with it. The rest is PRL, Levis 501s and my trusty USA campsides.


----------



## L-feld

ThePopinjay said:


> L-Field, that sportcoat is very nice. The tie looks as if it was made for that jacket.


Hah, that s exactly what Eddie said when he sold it to me, so I can't take credit for the combo.

It's definitely my favorite sport coat now, though. It's also not every day that you find a sack with a ticket pocket.

After the Quinntessesntial Gentleman's anniversary party last night, I had to go home and get changed for a Halloween party and a trip to Flavor-town.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Fiskars is my favorite tool brand. Here are their scissors and their levered lopper.


Looking sharp! The clothes, too.


----------



## L-feld

First cold day of the year. Unfortunately, my face will remain without furry protection until costume season is over.

BB corduroy sack courtesy of Firedancer
Viyella shirt courtesy of Danny
All American Khakis
AE Leeds in shell
Newly acquired 1970's Ball Trainmaster



Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## ruvort

L-feld said:


> First cold day of the year. Unfortunately, my face will remain without furry protection until costume season is over.
> 
> BB corduroy sack courtesy of Firedancer
> Viyella shirt courtesy of Danny
> All American Khakis
> AE Leeds in shell
> Newly acquired 1970's Ball Trainmaster
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


I absolutely love the shirt. Looks great with the jacket.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

ruvort said:


> I absolutely love the shirt. Looks great with the jacket.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


+1, that shirt is awesome L-feld. Also, I envy your watch collection greatly


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-Feld, I love the viyella + camel corduroy combination, and the Guy Fieri costume is awesome. There was some on-campus dining place that had a cardboard cut-out of him last year, and I think everyone I knew tried to figure out a way to steal it.

Here's what I wore on Friday. Not in the wild, but I cropped it so you can see that I don't live in a totally bare apartment. I've been trying different grooming stuff lately.










And here's me and my partner, because I think it's hilarious that we matched this much without trying.


----------



## L-feld

ruvort said:


> I absolutely love the shirt. Looks great with the jacket.





orange fury said:


> +1, that shirt is awesome L-feld. Also, I envy your watch collection greatly


Much obliged. Probably the best thing i've picked up on the thrift exchange after the Martin Greenfield golden fleece sack that is sadly too big for me now. Danny is also a great guy in general.

As far as the watches go, I got lucky and got off to a good start with my grandfather's collection. I got especially lucky on this one, which I picked up on ebay after sending the seller (apparently a pawn shop) a really low ball offer that I never expected them to accept.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> L-Feld, I love the viyella + camel corduroy combination, and the Guy Fieri costume is awesome. There was some on-campus dining place that had a cardboard cut-out of him last year, and I think everyone I knew tried to figure out a way to steal it.


He just opened a restaurant at the new Casino we have downtown and I knew I couldn't pass that one up. I may have to go stop by there wearing the costune to see if I get a reaction.

The beard is looking good, btw, as is your ladyfriend. I remember at one point circa college, my parents both had camel hair overcoats and my grandfather gave me one of his that had gotten too small for him, so we all ended up going out to dinner one night looking like an odd camel hair cult.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## FiscalDean

Shaver, Billax and Stc, thank you for the kind words. I appreciate it.


----------



## FiscalDean

ruvort said:


> I absolutely love the shirt. Looks great with the jacket.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


+1, that is a great shirt.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> L-Field, that sportcoat is very nice. The tie looks as if it was made for that jacket.
> 
> Agreed, I really like this look. The SC looks great and the tie takes it to the next level.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning. J Press patch pocket OCBD, tweed, wool tie


Stc, looking good. I'm coveting that tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Great looking page, Gentlemen!
> __________________________
> 
> wonderful day in Durham! Temps in the high 50s with sunny skies and light breezes. Didn't check my Hygrometer this morning, but the humidity is not an issue today.
> 
> I've been out pruning and lopping undesirable shrubs sporting 3" spikes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the back stoop after cutting' junk shrubs. Rugby Ralph Lauren Shaggy Dog sweater with Suede elbow patches, BB OCBD, BB 5 pocket cords, Wigwam Husky socks (about as Shaggy as the sweater, Van's sneakers.
> 
> Fiskars is my favorite tool brand. Here are their scissors and their levered lopper.


You're certainly looking dapper for working around the house.


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> After church today (since "in the wild" photos have been popping up more on here, I figured I'd try it too). Mid 60's and completely cloudless:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4F27-AEAA-0A25697B7F3B_zpsiecix3ql.jpg.html
> 
> J Press 3/2
> Stafford OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> BB 346 bow tie
> Cole Haan bits


OF, nice classic look.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax: Even your pumpkin looks like its outer skin was properly tailored. Kidding aside, I love the texture consistency of your outfit. The heavy / rougher fabrics looks great together. And since I own (and love) the same Wigwam socks, I can once again claim to at least have one more (along with my BB shirts with factory-sewn holes for a collar bar) Billax-approved item of clothing. Oh, and the colors looks great together. 

OF: Nice "shot in the wild." The bow tie looks great and the casual, creaseless chinos work well with the outfit. Makes you look relax but not at all sloppy.


----------



## orange fury

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...6-4101-AEC9-F291139DC88B_zpsj07babk3.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...E-4F58-91F2-6649D45102D6_zpsw6sdytci.jpg.html

Corbin sack
Stafford OCBD
Brooks tie
RL chinos


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Eddie Jacobs jacket
> BB OCBD
> Atkinson's tie
> Bills Khakis
> AE Winter Parks
> Elgin watch
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Great looking jacket. You wear it well.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> After church today (since "in the wild" photos have been popping up more on here, I figured I'd try it too). Mid 60's and completely cloudless:
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4F27-AEAA-0A25697B7F3B_zpsiecix3ql.jpg.html
> 
> J Press 3/2
> Stafford OCBD
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> BB 346 bow tie
> Cole Haan bits


Very nice OF. You should include your head in more shots. I think that it really helps to balance out a photo and for the viewer to better understand the outfit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Great looking page, Gentlemen!
> __________________________
> 
> wonderful day in Durham! Temps in the high 50s with sunny skies and light breezes. Didn't check my Hygrometer this morning, but the humidity is not an issue today.
> 
> I've been out pruning and lopping undesirable shrubs sporting 3" spikes.


Love the textures/colors.


----------



## Duvel

Billax, sharp as usual. You've also convinced me that the elbow patch sweater is "okay" and even better than okay. I'm also really interested in tracking down a yellow Sheltand now, although they seem to be as rare as the proverbial hen's teeth.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Orvis HT SC
CRL white OCBD
Brooksfield waterfowl emblematic
Gap navy sweater vest
Club Room tan flannels
Timberland socks
Florsheim Imp. LWB's


----------



## Monocle

/\ Digging the color of that jacket, TDO. yes sir. 


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## Duvel

Nice jacket, TDO. Wondering what it would look like with the top button undone?


----------



## Duvel

Sunny and 64. At least past my window. Inside it's more like 68 and fluorescent.

J. Crew poplin secret wash tattersall, Brooks Brothers Shetland, J. Crew 5-pocket cords (they're more brown in real life), and LL Bean Blucher Mocs. Trusty old Timex Field Expedition with a red/blue/yellow NATO strap. I'm embarrassed about the socks, so I'm hiding those--it was a rough morning.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Nice jacket, TDO. Wondering what it would look like with the top button undone?


I was thinking the same thing actually.

also Duvel- love the shetland. I think I'm wearing my Brooks tomorrow


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. An older one, sans logo.



orange fury said:


> I was thinking the same thing actually.
> 
> also Duvel- love the shetland. I think I'm wearing my Brooks tomorrow


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> Nice jacket, TDO. Wondering what it would look like with the top button undone?


I tried it and I think it may look right if I got it repressed to roll to the 2nd button, but I didn't feel it looked good with the current pressing. Also, the jacket is darted, though somewhat imperceptibly, so I don't know if it would be "okay" to press it into a 3/2?


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I tried it and I think it may look right if I got it repressed to roll to the 2nd button, but I didn't feel it looked good with the current pressing. Also, the jacket is darted, though somewhat imperceptibly, so I don't know if it would be "okay" to press it into a 3/2?


My LE tweed from last week is a darted 3/2 FWIW

Edit- adding pic. It's hard to see because of the pattern, but it's there:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4DA2-A336-DC6BA6457CDF_zps5c0erfzj.jpg.html

Also, just noticed this, but the sleeve/body pattern matching on this jacket is ridiculous lol.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Sweet, good to know!


orange fury said:


> My LE tweed from last week is a darted 3/2 FWIW


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I tried it and I think it may look right if I got it repressed to roll to the 2nd button, but I didn't feel it looked good with the current pressing. Also, the jacket is darted, though somewhat imperceptibly, so I don't know if it would be "okay" to press it into a 3/2?


First, that's a great-looking Harris Tweed. Love it!

Second, I'd suggest letting that jacket be what it is, rather than try to force it into being a 3/2. That goes for any jacket, in my view.

If your jacket is a true 3-button, don't let it trouble you. Based on your photo, it looks like a 3-button to me. I have a couple 3-button HTs and I wear them as such. I also don't think subtle darts are a problem. I can't see them in your photo, anyway.


----------



## adoucett

Decided to go a bit trad for this year's Head of the Charles Regatta.

I was working the event on Saturday which led to an October acquisition...the Brooks Brothers volunteer jacket!

On Sunday, a bit chilly but spots of sunshine here and there, I wore this:

Corbin 3/2 sack
Vintage Brooks #1 repp
White OCBD
Weejuns
Rowing belt from _The Belted Cow_

I know the lapels are a tad wide for the narrower width of the vintage tie, but gotta work with what I have!




























You might recognize the Gent on the left as Kiel James Patrick, who was running a workshop selling his Brooks branded jewelry at the event. Despite the somewhat affected nature of his preppy fantasy-land, from my short conversation with him he seemed like a genuinely sincere guy. He told me he plans to expand his clothing line with the intention of keeping all manufacturing in the US.


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, adoucett. 

I note the location of your badge on the lapel. Is that by magnet? I have an office magnet name badge that we are required to wear, on the right breast area, to all special events. (Right breast area, because it is a more natural spot for the person you're shaking hands with to look). I had difficulty this weekend because it kept slipping off my tweed jacket and even, later at dinner, my navy blazer. I had placed it in the breast area, but I wonder if it would have held better on the lapel.


----------



## Billax

adoucett said:


> Decided to go a bit trad for this year's Head of the Charles Regatta.
> 
> I was working the event on Saturday which led to an October acquisition...the Brooks Brothers volunteer jacket!
> 
> On Sunday, a bit chilly but spots of sunshine here and there, I wore this:
> 
> Corbin 3/2 sack
> Vintage Brooks #1 repp
> White OCBD
> Weejuns
> Rowing belt from _The Belted Cow_
> 
> I know the lapels are a tad wide for the narrower width of the vintage tie, but gotta work with what I have!


Very nice "in the wild" shot, Adoucett.


----------



## adoucett

Duvel said:


> Looks good, adoucett.
> 
> I note the location of your badge on the lapel. Is that by magnet? I have an office magnet name badge that we are required to wear, on the right breast area, to all special events. (Right breast area, because it is a more natural spot for the person you're shaking hands with to look). I had difficulty this weekend because it kept slipping off my tweed jacket and even, later at dinner, my navy blazer. I had placed it in the breast area, but I wonder if it would have held better on the lapel.


Thanks Duvel, It's a standard lapel pin, and I put it through the lapel button-hole. I can see on a thicker jacket like a tweed how it might not work so well though.


----------



## Duvel

I'd ask my office to give me a pin-able badge but I'm afraid of the damage it might do. Stronger magnet might be in order.


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> You might recognize the Gent on the left as Kiel James Patrick, who was running a workshop selling his Brooks branded jewelry at the event. Despite the somewhat affected nature of his preppy fantasy-land, from my short conversation with him he seemed like a genuinely sincere guy. He told me he plans to expand his clothing line with the intention of keeping all manufacturing in the US.


Was Sarah Vickers also present?

Great rig!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham at 9AM: 55º and 60% relative humidity. Heading off to the State Fair.
Lots of "In the Wild" shots lately. Yesterday's and today's are likely enough from me.

Biggest orange Pumpkin at the State Fair - 735 pounds. The overall biggest Pumpkin, though kind of a vomit yellow color, weighed in at 808 pounds!









Little Pumpkin at the Kid's Vegetable Petting Zoo. Only 256 pounds!









Me and the Classic Beauty at the Vegetable Petting Zoo at the State Fair.









Anteater Zombie getting ready to attack me.









Balloon exhibit. Thought guys would like to see an OCBD in the balloon world!


























LL Bean field coat, LL Bean Shetland crew neck sweater, BB Pink/White Button-down Gingham Dress shirt, BB 5 pocket cords, Wigwam Husky socks and Van's Canvas Authentics.


----------



## Jovan

adoucett: Nice outfit in spite of the tie and lapel discrepancy. Who made the OCBD?

Billax: Looks like a fun time. I was not expecting the Vans with everything else, something more like camp mocs. It works.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Very nice OF. You should include your head in more shots. I think that it really helps to balance out a photo and for the viewer to better understand the outfit.


I actually agree with you. But I don't always include my head because the perspective makes it look overly big (I've got to tell the s/o to stop angling the camera when she takes pictures) or I look bad in some other way due to lighting, excessive forehead shine, weird expression, etc.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Was Sarah Vickers also present?


Haha, someone's got a one track mind!


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> Haha, someone's got a one track mind!


That's right. No offense, but I'm not interested in his jewelry.


----------



## Z.J.P

L-feld said:


> Eddie Jacobs jacket
> BB OCBD
> Atkinson's tie
> Bills Khakis
> AE Winter Parks
> Elgin watch
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Everything but the square. I think a more muted silk would knock this into the next state.


----------



## L-feld

Breaking some rules today.

Ben Silver tweed
Bills corduroys
BB OCBD
AE for BB PTB's

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## ThePopinjay

Dorm livin'.
Daks coat, Kingsridge jacket, Talbott tie (which I thought played nicely with the jacket), LE oxford.


----------



## L-feld

ThePopinjay said:


> Dorm livin'.
> Daks coat, Kingsridge jacket, Talbott tie (which I thought played nicely with the jacket), LE oxford.


I love that jacket. This jacket and a recent Billax post make me want to try brown and gray together.



gamma68 said:


> That's right. No offense, but I'm not interested in his jewelry.


None taken, I'm not a fan either. I don't even know how to tie a sailing knot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

stcolumba, What a great picture! Wonderful texture porn, plus just a peak of flap pocket décolletage! I'm envious.










Popinjay, Vice nice sport coat and, with this texture shot, I'm considering breaking into your college room and stealing it during Thanksgiving break!


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Dorm livin'.
> Daks coat, Kingsridge jacket, Talbott tie (which I thought played nicely with the jacket), LE oxford.


Splendid jacket! Great choice of tie to match it.


----------



## stcolumba

Monday's stuff. Barbour, wool, and a frayed collar.


----------



## FiscalDean

Yesterday, sorry for the poor quality of the pic but a little out of practice.

Herringbone suit by English American Tailors
Tattersall shirt by Individualized Shirt Co.
Woven "pines" tie by BB
Shoes, Allen Edmonds Strand

I'm having issues posting pictures from my computer. I'm getting a message that I've exceeded my quota but I've deleted all my previous attachments. Any thought on a solution?


----------



## Fading Fast

L-Fed, great jacket, awesome watch (do you the the year it is from?).

Popinjay, great jacket

Billax, let me know when you are at Popinajay's, so that I can then break into your house and steal your entire wardrobe


----------



## CMDC

BB 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB repp
Samuelsohn trousers
Alden shell ptbs


----------



## orange fury

Kinda cool this morning (and my office is around the temperature of Antarctica), so I pulled out the Shetland this morning:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4A56-B8A0-6FF178E74C20_zps1lceurfw.jpg.html

Brooks Shetland
RL polo/chinos


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> Samuelsohn trousers
> Alden shell ptbs


Thanks for posting this exemplary outfit!


----------



## Shaver

FiscalDean said:


> Yesterday, sorry for the poor quality of the pic but a little out of practice.
> 
> Herringbone suit by English American Tailors
> Tattersall shirt by Individualized Shirt Co.
> Woven "pines" tie by BB
> Shoes, Allen Edmonds Strand
> 
> I'm having issues posting pictures from my computer. I'm getting a message that I've exceeded my quota but I've deleted all my previous attachments. Any thought on a solution?


The exceeded quota message will probably refer to your local storage and not any limit imposed by the AAAC forum.


----------



## sskim3

Cooler in nyc. 
BR cardigan
J press OCBD 
PRL tie
BR tweed pants


----------



## Billax

Nice collar roll, sskim.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 56º with 66% relative humidity. Bright Sun on a glorious Fall day!
________________________________

Old School - 3" lapels, 3" tie blade, beef rolls and blazer!




























J. Press 3/2 roll Navy Blazer, BB PPBD Candy Stripe shirt, Tie Bar tie, BB Shell Cordovan belt, LE Medium Gray Flannels, Gray OTC socks, AE Shell Cordovan Kenwood Beef Roll loafers.


----------



## RT-Bone

Everything here is absolutely killer.



CMDC said:


> BB 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> Samuelsohn trousers
> Alden shell ptbs


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Billax, the old school look never gets old, especially with cordovan. Likewise for CMDC, excellent trouser/sock/shoe combo. Great stuff


----------



## Duvel

CMDC, I don't know what to say beyond "exceptional"! Very nicely pulled together. I have a similar BB jacket in a slightly different colorway--you've inspired me to get it out again and try something.

Billax, I love everything about that. I should pick up some of those LE trousers.


----------



## alkydrinker

Duvel said:


> Billax, I love everything about that. I should pick up some of those LE trousers.


If they are LE's current flannel offering, just note they are 30% poly. Personally, I'm still considering buying them anyway because LE stuff fits me very good.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Something more casual today, setting up a new lab at work
LLB charcoal lambswool
Club Room plaid OCBD
Old Navy 5-pocket 11-wale cords in oxblood
wigwam merino wool socks
brown calf pinch pennies


----------



## Fading Fast

TDO: great sweater - nice heft to it.

Billax: great loafers, awesome beef roll - as noted above, never goes out of style.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great, strong colors in that tie, OCBD. All the bases are covered in that one.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Billax said:


> Popinjay, Very nice sport coat and, with this texture shot, I'm considering breaking into your college room and stealing it during Thanksgiving break!


Thanks Bill! I'll be sure to tell the cleaning staff if they see an impeccably dressed older gent sneaking around they should alert the proper authorities.

CMDC & OCBD- Beautiful ties, both of you.


----------



## stcolumba

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Something more casual today, setting up a new lab at work
> LLB charcoal lambswool
> Club Room plaid OCBD
> Old Navy 5-pocket 11-wale cords in oxblood
> wigwam merino wool socks
> brown calf pinch pennies


Good looking sweater! The pants are truly autumnal.


----------



## stcolumba

Harris tweed for dreary, grey day.

Maize 'n Blue tie--looking ahead to Saturday. I can, at least, dream. (State is favored by 17 points.)

The tie, probably, is not a great choice for this coat. Oh well.


----------



## RT-Bone

I've always been very jealous of those that were able to fit in to this jacket. I bought one myself, and even the smallest size was much too large in the shoulders for me. Damn shame - such a great looking jacket - especially for the price.



stcolumba said:


> Harris tweed for dreary, grey day.
> 
> Maize 'n Blue tie--looking ahead to Saturday. I can, at least, dream. (State is favored by 17 points.)
> 
> The tie, probably, is not a great choice for this coat. Oh well.


----------



## Spin Evans

OCBD: The gold stripe in the tie and blazer buttons really pull from the gold foliage over your head. I really like the camera angle, esp. with Old Glory waving in the background.

PJ, SC, Billax, and CMDC, all impeccable looks, as per usual.

Sskim3: That is a really remarkable collar roll. Mine slip down the neck until it loses all semblance of a proper roll. The tie is also lovely.

TDO: Great look! I would exchange the shirt for something a bit more autumnal, but otherwise a solid casual outfit. 

L-Feld: The grain of the PTB's looks pretty darn good with that outfit (from what I can see). I also like your little friend in the garden there.

OF: Is that a short-sleeve polo underneath the sweater? And I love the color and set-in sleeves of that shetland.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

stcolumba said:


> Good looking sweater! The pants are truly autumnal.


Thanks all for the great feedback on the sweater. It's a recent thrift store find, imported but c'est la vie, while not quite as thick as my Woolovers sweaters, this one is much thicker than most lambswool sweaters I see these days which all seem to be paper thin, cost cutting no doubt. It's also fairly shaggy and unsurprisingly much softer and less itchy than regular wool. For the 5 or 7 bucks I paid for it, I'm thrilled.

And yes, the color of these pants isn't the most versatile, but does work very well for fall, IMO. I have these same pants in tan, brown, and navy and wear them in the cooler months whenever most folks would wear denim.


----------



## stcolumba

Monday night.
O'Connell's sweater: mushroom. I ordered my chest size--did not size up as the store suggests, and still, it is way too big. Sending it back.


----------



## Duvel

STC, may I ask what "too big" is for you? Do you have photos showing that? Just curious, because I'm considering an OConnell's myself.

I spoke with Ethan there by email and he recommended I go up a size from my blazer size, after I gave him my height, weight, and true chest size.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Interesting about the O'Connell's STC. I will chime in with my experience. I ordered a 38. I am a 37S in BB Madison. Based on what Ethan has told me I would be a 36 in their fit. So, I ordered a 38. It fits, but if it were any smaller I could not wear it. Part of the issue for me is that I am muscular. Billax also mentioned that he ordered his chest size and it fits and that a size up would be too big. 

So, is everyone using their "O'Connell's" chest size or their "BB" chest size? Maybe this will help to alleviate some of the fit inconsistencies.


----------



## Duvel

And to clarify--or muddy the waters--I'm looking for a looser rather than tighter fitting sweater.


----------



## Jovan

That's confusing. Can't they just make the sizes true instead of saying, "Size up on your chest, divide by two unless your mother was born in Athens"?


----------



## Duvel

Hard to say what true is, isn't it? I can see how two people with the same chest size could fit into a sweater a little differently, depending on factors like height, weight, build, etc.


----------



## Jovan

But they, by default, ask you to size up. All I'm saying is it's like the shoe companies who tell you to size up or down if you're ordering shoes in a certain last. Why not just rework the sizes so they order the right thing without a disclaimer? Why the confusion?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I would call an O'Connell's 38 Shetland a true small based on all of the other sweaters that I own.


----------



## August West

Duvel said:


> Hard to say what true is, isn't it? I can see how two people with the same chest size could fit into a sweater a little differently, depending on factors like height, weight, build, etc.


Duvel, FWIW i own 2 O'Connell's shetlands, both size 40 which is my blazer size. i am 5'10" approximately 155 lbs with a runners build. The chest fits nicely, a little bit of room but not too much. The body and and sleeves are both slightly longer than ideal for me, but if I were to size down I think that the sweater would be too snug.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> But they, by default, ask you to size up. All I'm saying is it's like the shoe companies who tell you to size up or down if you're ordering shoes in a certain last. Why not just rework the sizes so they order the right thing without a disclaimer? Why the confusion?


+1, it is crazy, especially, as you said, with the, "well, for this last, you should size up a whole size, but for this other last..." Life has enough unavoidable complications, is adding an superfluous step to finding your size really necessary.

To Duvel's point, sure, each company might define a size 38 a bit differently (some companies will be known for being full sized and others for cut tight), but if, as Jovan says, if they are explicitly saying "our 38 is really a 40," then they are not doing anything but being unnecessarily confusing. Might as well add this to the list of silly sizing things - like having inconsistent sizing (BB is brutal for this not only from item to item and year to year, but even the same model, in the same year, can be inconsistent as I've had to try on two or three different 32 X 32 in the exact same model to find the one that fits).


----------



## Jovan

Ugh. Vanity sizing especially is a PITA. I used to actually like Gap jeans (don't judge me) but their vanity sizing is absolutely, positively out of control as of late. My waist is 35-36" depending on how good I've been. I had to size down to 33 on jeans recently. Even then they get slightly loose in the waist during the day. So really, I need a 32? THE WAIST SIZE I WAS IN HIGH SCHOOL? Give me a f*cking break.


----------



## Duvel

I know. But as the Buddhists tell us, life is suffering. What can one do.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just to Clarify, O'Connell's never said if you are a 37 in BB Madison fit then you are a 36 in our sizing. It is just something that I wanted to make not of as I thought it might be helpful. Kind of like if you wear small in LL Bean you probably wear a medium in LE.


----------



## gamma68

Not the most exciting rig today, but the tie feels right.





Vintage Stanley Blacker for J.L. Hudson Company flannel blazer
BB university stripe OCBD
Robert Talbott wool/silk blend fox tie, made in England
JCrew linen pocket square
Brighton burgundy leather belt
Bills Khakis M2
BB 346 socks
Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I know. But as the Buddhists tell us, life is suffering. What can one do.


Nice, we have to share a beer if you are ever in NYC - you would enjoy my girlfriend's company if not mine.

Gamma - fantastic tie (I know OF is jealous).


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> OF: Is that a short-sleeve polo underneath the sweater? And I love the color and set-in sleeves of that shetland.


Yes it is a short sleeve polo, wasn't cold enough for a long sleeve shirt underneath today. I love the color on this too, the sweater is actually saddle shoulder


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


>


Bonus points awarded for fraying.


----------



## L-feld

Spin Evans said:


> L-Feld: The grain of the PTB's looks pretty darn good with that outfit (from what I can see). I also like your little friend in the garden there.


It occurred to me that if I'm going to bother to get my wife to take pictures, I should probably make her take them with her Nikon and not my cell phone.

We may have a second hound as of next week. The great thing about tri-color dogs is that no matter what you're wearing, their fur shows up on your clothes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

Coincidentally, just now weighing the + and - of wearing a perfectly frayed OCBD tomorrow, in the company of a client who most assuredly will not get it.


----------



## stcolumba

I feel as if I started "Sweatergate". 

The facts: I have a 39 inch chest. I ordered an O'Connell's Shetland sweater in size 40 and 42. The website advises to size up. The 42 was absolutely huge. And, on me, the 40 was roomier than I would like--very long sleeves, big in the chest, rather long. For a sweater that costs $160, I want a better fitting sweater. The color is beautiful and the wool is very soft. Comparing the 40 O'C to a LL Bean Shetland Medium, the Bean has an overall trimmer fit. Certainly, there is a difference in the quality of the wool between the two sweaters. I certainly expect a sweater like this to be roomy. But foor me, the O'C sweater is too roomy. Perhaps, I need to try a 38.

I must say, for the money, the LL Bean Shetland isn't bad.


----------



## Spin Evans

orange fury said:


> Yes it is a short sleeve polo, wasn't cold enough for a long sleeve shirt underneath today. I love the color on this too, the sweater is actually saddle shoulder


I'm so off today--it's clearly a saddle shoulder, and that's what I meant to say. You got it last year, right? I just checked all my Rugby shaggy shetlands, and even they just have set-in sleeves. It's such a great detail.


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> I'm so off today--it's clearly a saddle shoulder, and that's what I meant to say. You got it last year, right? I just checked all my Rugby shaggy shetlands, and even they just have set-in sleeves. It's such a great detail.


Haha this week has been like that for me. I love saddle shoulders, the lack of them on the LLB Shetland is my biggest issue with them.

i actually got this sweater this year in mid September- I don't remember what sale it was, but it was around $70-$75 and free 2 day shipping with Shoprunner.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> I feel as if I started "Sweatergate".


:icon_cheers:


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> I feel as if I started "Sweatergate".


BahahaNot cold enough outside to justify this, but it is cold enough in my office:https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...2-4E7A-94AB-AC7B7C2762AB_zpscq4qqxr0.jpg.htmlLL Bean ShetlandRL polo/chinosLacoste surcingleComparing the LLB and Brooks Shetlands- the BB fits marginally better IMHO (more slim), but the LLB is definitely thicker. FWIW, nothing wrong with either, they just cover slightly different temperature ranges for me (generalizing: BB in fall, LLB in winter).


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, OF! 

On this whole Sweatergate thing, the fit I'm looking for from my OC Shetland would be a little larger than what you (OF) are wearing. I prefer my sweaters roomy these days (and no, I'm not getting fat). I would like slightly more room through the chest, sleeves long enough to fold back, and the hem landing an inch to three inches longer.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Looks good, OF! On this whole Sweatergate thing, the fit I'm looking for from my OC Shetland would be a little larger than what you (OF) are wearing. I prefer my sweaters roomy these days (and no, I'm not getting fat). I would like slightly more room through the chest, sleeves long enough to fold back, and the hem landing an inch to three inches longer.


The fit you describe is how my medium LLB Shetland fit me after the weight loss (which they were kind enough to exchange, and at THEIR suggestion- I was just calling to order a new one). All personal preference obviously.FWIW, i know I sound like a fan boy, but dollar for dollar I think if this one had saddle shoulders it would be the best value on the market. Like I said, I obviously like my BB, I just feel like this was a better deal.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> It occurred to me that if I'm going to bother to get my wife to take pictures, I should probably make her take them with her Nikon and not my cell phone.


I was talking to Shrevie and Boogie last night at the Diner and everyone thought you should give her another Colts quiz before lettering her take another picture!!


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Here I am this morning optimistically hoping that next week's forecast holds so that we are officially in daily tweed weather.




Harris Tweed sport coat
LE oxford
Bow Tie Club tie
LE tailored fit chinos
Florsheim longwings


----------



## RT-Bone

FormerFlatlander said:


> Here I am this morning optimistically hoping that next week's forecast holds so that we are officially in daily tweed weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed sport coat
> LE oxford
> Bow Tie Club tie
> LE tailored fit chinos
> Florsheim longwings


Great look. I really need/want a strong herringbone tweed like that.


----------



## orange fury

FormerFlatlander said:


> Here I am this morning optimistically hoping that next week's forecast holds so that we are officially in daily tweed weather.Harris Tweed sport coatLE oxfordBow Tie Club tieLE tailored fit chinosFlorsheim longwings


Love all of it (especially that jacket), but I really love how the bow tie and socks play off each other. Very nice!


----------



## gamma68

Trad Casual:





Barbour Bedale (recently re-proofed)
BB Scottish lambswool rugby
LE OCBD
Coach surcingle belt (not visible)
Levi's 505
BB '346' argyle socks (not visible)
Sebago loafers


----------



## orange fury

Gamma- LOVE that rugby, I want. Also, I don't wear jeans often any more (chinos get worn more casually now), but the jeans I do own are 505's.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Seconded. Also, I'm extra jealous of folks' Barbours on days like today; it's rainy and gross out here in the NE.



orange fury said:


> Gamma- LOVE that rugby, I want. Also, I don't wear jeans often any more (chinos get worn more casually now), but the jeans I do own are 505's.


Edited to add: Also, the last pair of 505's I bought fit like garbage, which is apparently something you have to watch out for now after reading some reviews online, something about the cut of the 505's has changed, caveat emptor. If I ever buy another pair of jeans, I'm going to try the 501 STF, as these haven't been fooled with, based on my research.


----------



## efdll

FormerFlatlander said:


> Here I am this morning optimistically hoping that next week's forecast holds so that we are officially in daily tweed weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed sport coat
> LE oxford
> Bow Tie Club tie
> LE tailored fit chinos
> Florsheim longwings


It's great to see gents in this thread unafraid of wide lapels, which translates as rightfully oblivious to the frivolities of trends. I have not been that bold and have passed up wonderful thrift finds precisely because of the lapels. In fact, I did so yesterday. So I think I'm going back for it. I mean, a fine jacket for six bucks, how foolish to be influenced by the vagaries of fashion. Thanks for this elegant post.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Gamma- LOVE that rugby, I want. Also, I don't wear jeans often any more (chinos get worn more casually now), but the jeans I do own are 505's.


I hear you about jeans. This is just the second time I've worn a pair since early Spring.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

While I definitely don't follow trends when selecting my clothing, I will say that wider lapels are a must for me. I'm a fairly broad individual (while I've lost a lot of weight, I used to play on the offensive line and still have the shoulders for it) and narrow ties, lapels or skinny trousers simply look strange on me. Of course, that's fine with me since I prefer a more classic style and acquire most of my suits and sport coats from thrift stores. As a still somewhat young academic, I also prefer to set myself apart from the college students. All of that said, I have passed up many nice examples of tweed because the lapels were too (read 1970s) wide.


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Also, the last pair of 505's I bought fit like garbage, which is apparently something you have to watch out for now after reading some reviews online, something about the cut of the 505's has changed, caveat emptor. If I ever buy another pair of jeans, I'm going to try the 501 STF, as these haven't been fooled with, based on my research.


You raise a good point here. I was fortunate to thrift this pair of 505's NWT. I love the fit. So I asked for another pair for Christmas and received a brand-new pair. The fit is terrible. The pockets are ridiculously shallow and there is a large gap along the waist band at my back. This pair is uncomfortable even with a belt. Absolute garbage. So there have been some changes, and not for the better. Interestingly, both pairs were made in Mexico.

The next time I need a pair of jeans, I'll look to the 501 STF or another brand altogether.

Sorry for hijacking the thread. Back to the outstanding rigs!


----------



## gamma68

FormerFlatlander said:


>


I find myself continuously scrolling back up the page to look at this rig. Outstanding!

I really like the fit of LE Tailored Fit chinos. This post is a reminder that I need to buy more.


----------



## Topsider

Barbour weather today: rainy and in the 50's.


Barbour Beaufort, PRL brown university stripe OCBD, v-neck wool sweater from P.G. Field (purchased by my father on a trip to Ireland a few years back), old PRL Philip khakis, Royden belt, "monkey socks," Bean mocs.


----------



## Topsider

FormerFlatlander: Great rig! I'm looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## ReppTie

What color of Barbour is that gamma? Im torn between the sage original and the olive classic. What would you recommend?


----------



## gamma68

ReppTie said:


> What color of Barbour is that gamma? Im torn between the sage original and the olive classic. What would you recommend?


The color is sage. Got it from Orvis. The color is darker with a fresh application of proofing. I picked sage because I didn't like the other in-store choices (navy and black). I haven't seen the olive in-person, but it looks nice online.


----------



## stcolumba

FormerFlatlander said:


> Here I am this morning optimistically hoping that next week's forecast holds so that we are officially in daily tweed weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris Tweed sport coat
> LE oxford
> Bow Tie Club tie
> LE tailored fit chinos
> Florsheim longwings


Awwwww, yis! (Channeling some inner Thomas Hardy)
This is splendid!


----------



## stcolumba

Filson packed with music for an afteroon of rehearsals.
Maize 'n blue in hope that a miracle might occur on Saturday in East Lansing.

J Press sweater, J Press OCBD, J Crew Classic chino,

@Gamma Fantastic rugby shirt!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Linett Ltd. Tweed from Dr. L
TH OCBD
no name tie, but all silk made in england
khaki chinos
brown grain PTB's


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Everyone is looking good.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: nobody does Take Ivy better. Everything fits right, says Trad classic and looks natural on you. Whose really nice sweater is that? 

Popinjay: great Rugby

TDO: the jacket is outrageous

stcolumba: fantastic sweater (I love the double stripe on the sleeve - very Ivy - is there a name for it?)

FFL: I love your jacket and the bow tie hits the perfect note


----------



## ArtVandalay

I just bought a new pair of regular 501s and had to return them -- they fit like skinny jeans. I bought a pair last year in size 32 that fit great through the leg but were a little large in the waist so I sized down to 31 -- they were painted on. Thinking about giving STF's a try and if those don't work, just giving up on jeans altogether.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Seconded. Also, I'm extra jealous of folks' Barbours on days like today; it's rainy and gross out here in the NE.
> 
> Edited to add: Also, the last pair of 505's I bought fit like garbage, which is apparently something you have to watch out for now after reading some reviews online, something about the cut of the 505's has changed, caveat emptor. If I ever buy another pair of jeans, I'm going to try the 501 STF, as these haven't been fooled with, based on my research.


----------



## sskim3

Rainy and cold and still feeling under the weather...

Gloverall coat 
Perry Ellis sweater
LE shirt
LE pants
Bean Boots


----------



## orange fury

ArtVandalay said:


> I just bought a new pair of regular 501s and had to return them -- they fit like skinny jeans. I bought a pair last year in size 32 that fit great through the leg but were a little large in the waist so I sized down to 31 -- they were painted on. Thinking about giving STF's a try and if those don't work, just giving up on jeans altogether.


I reqlly only wear them for working outside now, chinos get casual duty for me.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Everyone is looking good.


if I had worn a uni stripe OCBD we would've matched today lol


----------



## ReppTie

Your best look yet! Perfect tweed!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD: nobody does Take Ivy better. Everything fits right, says Trad classic and looks natural on you. Whose really nice sweater is that?


I appreciate the kind words FF. The sweater is from O'Connell's. It is a size 38 and I am 5'8" 135 pounds if that helps.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Picture day at my son's school; he himself said, "I want to look fancy!" Shirt BB (via eBay); jacket Land's End (ditto, before his growth spurt); trousers RLP (outlet store); shoes Bass; tie JAB vintage (eBay again!):



Very soggy day here in NoVA, but muggy; I wasn't comfortable in tweed. I realize this rig isn't anything stupendous, but I probably could have improved it with a) an interesting square; b) a tweed jacket with some texture; or c) a tie to bring in some other color. Any advice, other than to go out and spend more $ on challis neckties? The tie here is TieBar (the wool ties are just fine); jacket Golden Fleece; shirt bespoke; shoes AE Black Hills with lug sole; trousers by Bill's (M2 in British khaki), which droop slightly because the waist needs to be taken in. My goal at the moment is just to look good, not to hit a home run each time.


----------



## Jovan

You and your son are doing just fine I think. If I were to get super picky, his jacket sleeves and skirt need to be longer. But you know. Boys grow fast and all.

Today, went a bit Take Ivy inspired. Not sure if I nailed or failed it.

Polo blazer
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Vintage "Regal" wool tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Kent Wang pocket square
Lands' End chinos and surcingle
Florsheim loafers
Smartwool socks


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Linett Ltd. Tweed from Dr. L
> TH OCBD
> no name tie, but all silk made in england
> khaki chinos
> brown grain PTB's


I love Linnett stuff, even more than vintage Southwick.
This look is awesome. You've definitely come a long way. I like that tie too.


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> I was talking to Shrevie and Boogie last night at the Diner and everyone thought you should give her another Colts quiz before lettering her take another picture!!


Are you saying I look like a young Steve Guttenberg?

God I love that movie.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Decided to try this outside my building this morning. The jacket looks shorter than it is, and the chinos look tighter than they are, and I look angrier than I am (my coffee just hasn't kicked in yet), but I'm not going back outside lol. And I need a shave:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-406A-8645-7EAE4C83FC4A_zpsmil96dh4.jpg.html

Excuse the bizarre pocket square explosion, not sure how that happened
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4D18-8635-AC47ED490875_zps4ydzgf2l.jpg.html

Orvis 3/2 sack
Brooks OCBD (about time)
Robert Talbott A&S tie
Ralph Lauren chinos
Cole Haan bits
Kent Wang linen PS


----------



## RT-Bone

All the Shetland debate on the other thread made me eager to wear one. 

Top:
-LLB Shetland (just received)
-LE original Oxford 

Bottom:
-Rugby University chinos
-Red Wing GTs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Vintage tweed sack. If you like this, I've got an identical one for sale on the exchange
BB pinpoint blue ocbd
Ben Silver repp
LLB khakis
Pebble grain split toes from Saks


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> -LLB Shetland (just received)


Mid that the gray? If so it's the same as mine. How do you like it?


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Mid that the gray? If so it's the same as mine. How do you like it?


Yes, mid gray (they call it gray heather). So far, so good. Just took it out of package this AM. I do have another LLB Shetland that I've been wearing for a few years now, so they're not entirely new to me.


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Yes, mid gray (they call it gray heather). So far, so good. Just took it out of package this AM. I do have another LLB Shetland that I've been wearing for a few years now, so they're not entirely new to me.


Lol that was supposed to be "IS that the gray", stupid autocorrect.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Chouan said:


> That is a really good look, I'm very impressed.
> I'm from Durham myself, the County in England though ......... I'll be in Durham the city in December though for my niece's wedding. I wonder how your Durham and our Durham compare?


I am off to Baldersdale for a week's holiday in just over a week. The Durham Dales are a hidden gem in my opinion.


----------



## FLMike

OF, You do an awful lot of laughing out loud....good for the soul, I suppose.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 59º with 60% relative humidity. Lovely Fall day with leaves glowing!

I'm off to New Haven today, to see the Boy, watch a little "Fall Ball" lacrosse, and have lunch tomorrow with Patrick at Mory's. After lunch, we'll amble over to J. Press and check out the Fall stuff. It's always great to get together with Patrick!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Today:

Norman Hilton Blanket Plaid Tweed, BB OCBD, J. Press Moose tie, AE Belt, LL Bean Lambswool sweater, LE Medium Grey flannels, no name Gray OTC socks, AE Grayson tassel loafers.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

L-feld said:


> Are you saying I look like a young Steve Guttenberg?
> 
> God I love that movie.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Tried out for his part at least, certainly!!


----------



## jimw

I'm liking the Gloverall, Tom - very nice. Is it a green, grey or a sort of mushroom colour? Either way, I anticipate another craptacular winter on my latitude - making me covetous!

Jim


sskim3 said:


> Rainy and cold and still feeling under the weather...
> 
> Gloverall coat
> Perry Ellis sweater
> LE shirt
> LE pants
> Bean Boots


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 sack Southwick for Albert Ltd.
BB OCBD in ecru
Vintage Rooster silk/wool blend tie
Unbranded silk pocket square
L.L. Bean belt
LE khakis
BB argyle socks
AE Bradleys


----------



## Duvel

Fantastic, gamma! 

I'm adding an ecru BB OCBD to my want list, and also those socks (or anything like them).


----------



## stcolumba

.....


----------



## Fading Fast

The sport coat is awesome (the pattern is thoughtfully aligned where the body and sleeves meet). Only you could get something in the mail that fits that well - I need to spend over a $100 at the tailor to get close to as good a fit (yes, I'm jealous). And that is a great looking sweatshirt.


----------



## WipitDC

Is the jacket you're selling still available? What size is it? Thanks!



CMDC said:


> Vintage tweed sack. If you like this, I've got an identical one for sale on the exchange
> BB pinpoint blue ocbd
> Ben Silver repp
> LLB khakis
> Pebble grain split toes from Saks


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> The sport coat is awesome (the pattern is thoughtfully aligned where the body and sleeves meet). Only you could get something in the mail that fits that well - I need to spend over a $100 at the tailor to get close to as good a fit (yes, I'm jealous). And that is a great looking sweatshirt.


Ha! Well, it is going to cost something as you can see the midwaist is too snug. This is a Brooks Bros Regent sport coat. The chest and shoulders fit nicely. With the recent BB Corporate 30% discount, the price was right.


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> All the Shetland debate on the other thread made me eager to wear one.
> 
> Top:
> -LLB Shetland (just received)
> -LE original Oxford
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby University chinos
> -Red Wing GTs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


IMO, these LL Bean Shetlands are a great buy for the money--especially with the (seemingly) weekly 10% discount. Your sweater looks great.


----------



## FLMike

Casual Friday:
PRL gingham BD
Bill's M2 Bullard Field Pant
Sid Mashburn buckle on Beltmaster strap
No name dirty bucks


----------



## stcolumba

"Nutmeg" My new favorite color.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Ha! Well, it is going to cost something as you can see the midwaist is too snug. This is a Brooks Bros Regent sport coat. The chest and shoulders fit nicely. With the recent BB Corporate 30% discount, the price was right.


Yes, yes, I see that the waist pulls just a bit - a small tweak at the tailors and you'll be good to go. For me, for every single sport coat I've bought (and over the past three decades it's been a lot), it has needed the sleeves shortened, the waist suppressed and the "bubble" removed from the top back at absolute minimum and it isn't unusual for the "skirt" (part of the jacket below the waist") to have to be taken in. These last two alteration are particularly expensive.

So, when you are giving your tailor (I'm guessing) about $20 to tweak the waist, think of me handing over $100 or more for almost every sport coat I've ever bought. I have bought a few J.Crew sport coats that retail for $500 for $100 from the deep, deep the-season-is-really-over discount rack and then spent $125 making it fit. All in, still good value, but I am jealous of those who can buy OTR and hardly alter.

All my weeping aside, you got a beautiful sport coat - enjoy.


----------



## orange fury

Found a new picture spot (complete with someone's headlights). I need to shave horribly:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...3-4875-B547-BBD7DAC0A215_zpsl1pvcbbw.jpg.html

Ralph Lauren sportshirt/chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Stafford dress boots 
Hamilton Jazzmaster

Im also wearing a my red plaid Topster in the office, kinda cool this morning.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, OF, and a great example of a perfect gig line.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Excellent, OF, and a great example of a perfect gig line.


Haha I remembered our conversation when I adjusted for the picture


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Fantastic, gamma!
> 
> I'm adding an ecru BB OCBD to my want list, and also those socks (or anything like them).


Thank you for your nice comment. I really like an ecru OCBD. More versatile than white, I think. I believe I read somewhere (maybe on the late Heavy Tweed Jacket blog) that ecru is BB's lowest-selling OCBD color.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks for all the great feedback about the Linett Ltd. tweed earlier this week!
Casual Friday
Woolovers Aran in Kiltimagh
LE blue uni-stripe
Orvis British khaki chinos
unseen
LLB surcingle
merino wool socks
Florsheim Impy shell PTB's


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


>


Lovely sweater, Dude. You've come a long way in a short period of time.


----------



## CMDC

Maiden voyage of new Harley Shetland


----------



## CMDC

WipitDC said:


> Is the jacket you're selling still available? What size is it? Thanks!


Here is the link. About a 39R/L

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...d-Thrift-Store-Exchange&p=1609587#post1609587


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

gamma68 said:


> Lovely sweater, Dude. You've come a long way in a short period of time.


Thank you! I've learned a lot from the mentoring in this thread, made some improvements in my thrifting strategy, and have been the recipient of the generosity of some of the high profile resellers on the exchange such as Monocle, TweedyDon, Dr. Livingston, Wacolo and others. I've been active on a number of message boards for different interests over the years, and I've never seen anything like the community here at AAAT.


----------



## cadrad

Just as tacky as can be 

white ocbd by PRL
Chrome yellow cotton crewneck sweater by PRL
Burgandy and navy repp stripe tie by PRL
Tan flat front chinos by PRL 
Brown leather belt with engine turned silver buckle Tiffany and co.
brown penny loafers Bass weejuns


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 sack Southwick for Albert Ltd.
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Vintage Rooster silk/wool blend tie
> Unbranded silk pocket square
> L.L. Bean belt
> LE khakis
> BB argyle socks
> AE Bradleys


The shoulders on that jacket are just great. Any idea of the provenance of Albert Ltd? I've thrifted a few of their Southwick jackets over the years, but I know nothing of the store.

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## Ensiferous

L-feld said:


> Any idea of the provenance of Albert Ltd? I've thrifted a few of their Southwick jackets over the years, but I know nothing of the store.


Albert Ltd. was a Seattle classic mens shop that specialized in the TNSIL style. I think they closed around ten years ago.


----------



## sskim3

jimw said:


> I'm liking the Gloverall, Tom - very nice. Is it a green, grey or a sort of mushroom colour? Either way, I anticipate another craptacular winter on my latitude - making me covetous!
> 
> Jim


It is grey and it is a great jacket for keeping me warm and pretty resilient to the rain as well. My apt has a lot of yellow lighting and minimal natural light so it's hard to get the true colors on pictures. I told myself I would get a proper trench coat, but never really got around to it. And now it's getting too cold so maybe I'll try looking for one in anticipation for spring. (I know... we haven't even hit winter yet and I am prepping for spring wardrobes...)


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thank you for your nice comment. I really like an ecru OCBD. More versatile than white, I think. I believe I read somewhere (maybe on the late Heavy Tweed Jacket blog) that ecru is BB's lowest-selling OCBD color.


I guess that isn't shocking. Didn't BB used to sell a must-iron OCBD in light-ish grey? I seem to remember that but am not sure. You would think grey would sell okay - no?


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> The shoulders on that jacket are just great. Any idea of the provenance of Albert Ltd? I've thrifted a few of their Southwick jackets over the years, but I know nothing of the store.


I've noted (as have others) that the shoulders on vintage Southwick jackets are outstanding.

Here's some information about the closing of Albert Ltd.

https://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=20030405&slug=grin05e


----------



## HerrDavid

gamma68 said:


> Lovely sweater, Dude. You've come a long way in a short period of time.


I absolutely second this! Orion, I hope you won't me saying that I found your first posts to be a bit of a mess, but you had a great attitude and stuck with it. The results speak for themselves.

And while I'm at it, I'd like to say how much I've enjoyed Duvel's recent posts as well. His comfortable and well-put together casual ensembles have left me missing New England.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

HerrDavid said:


> I absolutely second this! Orion, I hope you won't me saying that I found your first posts to be a bit of a mess, but you had a great attitude and stuck with it. The results speak for themselves.
> 
> And while I'm at it, I'd like to say how much I've enjoyed Duvel's recent posts as well. His comfortable and well-put together casual ensembles have left me missing New England.


Don't mind at all, facts are facts.


----------



## orange fury

HerrDavid said:


> I absolutely second this! Orion, I hope you won't me saying that I found your first posts to be a bit of a mess, but you had a great attitude and stuck with it. The results speak for themselves.
> 
> And while I'm at it, I'd like to say how much I've enjoyed Duvel's recent posts as well. His comfortable and well-put together casual ensembles have left me missing New England.


+1, TDO, you've been nailing it recently!


----------



## universitystripe

Nothing too fancy. The heat has been on in my office, so it's light sweaters for me still.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Topsider

Today. LE OCBD, PRL khakis and grenadine tie, CH bits.


----------



## Billax

*Tripping with Patrick*

Lunch at Historic Mory's:

Past the original J. Press quarters (Restoration is underway!:



















Off to the current quarters to visit with Jim Fitzgerald, the store manager:









Who let the (Shaggy) Dogs out?









It all begins with the cloth. Patrick and I look at many books of swatches!









Overall, great food, great visit, great fun!


----------



## Patrick06790

My turn.

Report from New Haven, Oct. 24:

Met Billax and my old friend Bill at Mory's for lunch. Mory's is a serious old line Yalie joint.

Here Bill is telling Bill(ax) all about addiction treatment (Bill works here: https://www.ctdrugtreatment.com/) One of these Bills is not like the other...



Afterwards Bill had to go save souls and Bill and I ambled over to bother the inmates at J.Press, stopping first at the old building (undergoing a complete rebuild).

Here's Bill with Jim the manager



Here's Tony ("Cuff, no break") the tailor, with a piece of a custom jacket he's making.



Apparently Bill has been waiting some time to utter these words: "Tony, let's make a suit." So it was hey ho for the fabric sample books.



I hung around and made wisecracks.


----------



## Patrick06790

Billax said:


> *Tripping with Patrick*
> 
> It all begins with the cloth. Patrick and I look at many books of swatches!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, great food, great visit, great fun!


Bill looked, I made unhelpful suggestions, such as a three-colored tweed suit with orange jacket, magenta vest and yellow pants.

I need a haircut and to lose about 20 pounds. Going to attend to the former right now.

It was a lot of fun.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> +1, TDO, you've been nailing it recently!


+1. Orion, the dark gray sweater over the khakis was a simple and effective contrast, with a spot of pure color provided by the shirt. Sometimes that's all it takes.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I asked recently about how to match a pink puppytooth shirt. The two obvious options were: 1, a tie with some sort of red on a contrasting ground; 2, the opposite. I tried out #2 yesterday, though the look may be a little ripe for a software company, or for temperatures near 60 degrees F. Comments? I'm standing in natural light; the colors are accurately represented here. Sorry about the size; more compression would wipe out the pattern on the shirt. Does the shirt's pattern create a clash with the similar scale of the herringbone (which includes stripes of pink, blue, and tan)? This tie purports to be ancient madder, per YRB's tip. Some inexpensive chambray or flannel squares would get me through the winter, but I made do here with a linen square that I already had:


----------



## PrepTitus

*You all look great, as usual!*









I apologize, first, for a not-so-detailed picture. This outfit has become my standard uniform to lecture, it's just so easy to pull-off with little effort.

BB shirt and tie.
3/2 navy blazer from Eljo's traditional Clothes (Charlottesville, VA)
J Crew Classic fit essential chinos
J Press surcingle belt
LLBean camp moccasins


----------



## SlideGuitarist

My $.02, PrepTitus, is that I'd like to see some more color from the tie. As a former academic, I really don't want to look as unassuming as the word "professorial" connotes.


----------



## PrepTitus

SlideGuitarist said:


> My $.02, PrepTitus, is that I'd like to see some more color from the tie. As a former academic, I really don't want to look as unassuming as the word "professorial" connotes.


Haha, true! I just realized that my tie collection consists of only regimental stripes. It's about time to add some colors to my boring taste!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Just get a BB #1 through eBay, put it on, send a new selfie, and everyone here will be telling you that you nailed the look! It does look a little schoolboyish, but you probably won't mind. You know the tie I'm talking about: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/BB#1...?dwvar_A230_Color=BURG&contentpos=9&cgid=0210


----------



## leisureclass

Prep T: I think it's great as is

Slide G: Your first thought for a pink shirt was a red tie? That's a color combination that almost never looks right to my eye. This rig would be much better suited by a plain blue or white o.c.b.d., or sticking with that shirt it would be better suited to a tie grounded in navy - especially with the blues in the tweed.

Patrick and Bill: That looks like a really great trip!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

leisureclass said:


> Prep T: I think it's great as is
> 
> Slide G: Your first thought for a pink shirt was a red tie? That's a color combination that almost never looks right to my eye. This rig would be much better suited by a plain blue or white o.c.b.d., or sticking with that shirt it would be better suited to a tie grounded in navy - especially with the blues in the tweed.
> 
> Patrick and Bill: That looks like a really great trip!


That was _definitely _not my first thought; it was suggested by someone bolder than I. I would have gone for a foulard with a blue ground. I just wanted to try this out. In fact, I did not walk around all day like this. In my defense, some of the best rigs here make me think both, "That's perfect!" and at the same time, "Wow, I would never have thought of that."

I see your point, though. That's a lot red. On reflection, I'm not sure I'd wear that kind of red to the office at all; it seems way too festive for a Friday of writing Javascript.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Fall road trip up to Bath, ME.









LLB chinos (luckily there's an iron waiting at the B&B)
LE tattersall
BB sweatervest
knit tie
Rayban clubmasters


----------



## Spin Evans

Billax and Patrick, it's a pleasure to see what adventures you two gentlemen (in the truest sense of the term) can get into.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Not too much happening today.


----------



## Billax

Attending a Fall Lacrosse tourney in New Haven. Standing in front of the Yale Bowl (celebrating its 100th year in existence) and giving Handsome Dan a little scratch behind the ears! Almost entirely J. Press apparel.

Here's a picture of the coat I'm carrying:

Grenfell reversible hooded cotton raincoat and wool tweed overcoat.


----------



## Billax

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Fall road trip up to Bath, ME.


Nice picture and nice look, Argyll.


----------



## RT-Bone

Beautiful, brisk fall morning in NYC today. 

Top:
-vintage BB tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE 55 silk/45wool tie

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly chinos
-AE MacNeil
-LE OTC cotton socks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Fall road trip up to Bath, ME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


Great sweater, tie and specs! What are the colors in your shirt? Who's your cast plaster friend?


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


> Grenfell reversible hooded cotton raincoat and wool tweed overcoat.


That is a FABULOUS rain/overcoat. WOW.


----------



## FJW

gamma68 said:


> That is a FABULOUS rain/overcoat. WOW.


Just tried to Google 'Grenfell' and received this message...
*Bandwidth Limit Exceeded*

 The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to the site owner reaching his/herbandwidth limit. Please try again later.

The 'Ask Andy' crowd strikes again!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Two days from last week, before three days of running around on set.

SlideGuitarist, I like the puppytooth shirt (been thinking of picking one up myself).

Everybody has been looking incredible lately, and taking interesting pictures. You can see a basket of clean laundry in one of mine, so I guess that's a start.


----------



## orange fury

It's a Monday, which means I was running late and accidentally grabbed my unpressed chinos. Que sera sera.

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4496-A289-5D9BBEF9428E_zpsdnpwrep3.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...4-4DBB-927A-B4E36EB0540A_zpslqtzhr00.jpg.html

Corbin 3/2
Stafford OCBD (I'm exchanging my BB shirts because the neck shank...)
Brook BB#1 stripe tie
RL chinos/socks
Cole Haan bits
Lacoste surcingle
Kent Wang linen square


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YRB, what are the shoes you're wearing above?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> It's a Monday, which means I was running late and accidentally grabbed my unpressed chinos. Que sera sera.
> 
> https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4496-A289-5D9BBEF9428E_zpsdnpwrep3.jpg.html
> 
> Corbin 3/2
> Stafford OCBD (I'm exchanging my BB shirts because the neck shank...)
> Brook BB#1 stripe tie
> RL chinos/socks
> Cole Haan bits
> Lacoste surcingle
> Kent Wang linen square


Looking good OF. Blazer looks sharp. Collar roll look good in this pic, too.


----------



## ruvort

Today's rig:








Jacket: Navy BB 3/2 roll
Shirt: Light blue UltraClub BD Pinpoint
Pants: Tom James Kakis
Shoes: AE Clifftons
Tie: Paul Stuart
Socks: Express


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Orange Fury, is BB exchanging a washed shirt?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> YRB, what are the shoes you're wearing above?


The burgundy shoes are, I believe, some kind of calf-and-grain Santoni quarter brogue bal which I thrifted -- the finish is in bad shape, but they're my go-to bad weather shoes.

The tan shoes wingtip bals are a pair of Cole Haans with Nike guts which are fast becoming beater shoes. Not the best value.


----------



## Duvel

OF, did the shirt shrink?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just another day in the uniform.


----------



## orange fury

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Orange Fury, is BB exchanging a washed shirt?


Yes, I told them that I had bought them last week, washed them cold and hang dried them, and now they were too snug in the neck- and that it accidentally threw away my receipt and shipping label. She said "not a problem, what size do you need?", emailed me a new shipping label, and went ahead and processed the order for the new shirts. All I have to do is call them with the tracking info when I ship the shirts I have.

LL Bean, Lands End, and Brooks Brothers are the three companies I've never had a customer service issue with, this was no different.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Looking good OF. Blazer looks sharp. Collar roll look good in this pic, too.


Thank you! I had to get the blazer slimmed a bit but told my tailor to keep the same proportions through the body, I think it helped immensely. This is quickly becoming my favorite jacket.



Duvel said:


> OF, did the shirt shrink?


Yeah, it wasn't so tight that I couldn't button it, but it was toeing the line of being uncomfortably snug. Any future shrinkage and it wouldn't be wearable. The sleeves seemed fine though, so I kept those as a 34- 35 would've been too long even if it did shrink.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> Thank you! I had to get the blazer slimmed a bit but told my tailor to keep the same proportions through the body, I think it helped immensely. This is quickly becoming my favorite jacket.
> 
> .


You should consider a pair of AA 406s. I think that they would suit you.


----------



## conductor

Homecoming 2014. Managed to justify the black watch pants, because they are pretty darn close to the school girl plaid worn at the school. Any excuse will do.


----------



## CMDC

JPress Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
JPress repp
Bills M2


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

orange fury said:


> Yes, I told them that I had bought them last week, washed them cold and hang dried them, and now they were too snug in the neck- and that it accidentally threw away my receipt and shipping label. She said "not a problem, what size do you need?", emailed me a new shipping label, and went ahead and processed the order for the new shirts. All I have to do is call them with the tracking info when I ship the shirts I have.
> 
> LL Bean, Lands End, and Brooks Brothers are the three companies I've never had a customer service issue with, this was no different.


This is good news, I haven't had the same experience at my local store. I order a half size larger and haven't had to return any but was warned that I wouldn't be able to return a washed shirt due to shrinkage.
LL Bean's satisfaction guarantee is unbeatable.


----------



## Billax

Very nice, CMDC!

Travel day from New Haven to North Carolina. Arrived in Durham to find a package from O'Connell's. Added the sleeveless, Shetland cable knit cardigan sweater to the rest of what I wore, sat down and took the rare selfie;


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

@ruvort:

Good showing. However the bow tie looks like it was hastily tied. The size of the finished bow overwhelms the size of your face. You might want to adjust the neck length so that you end up with a smaller bow.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> You should consider a pair of AA 406s. I think that they would suit you.


Thats interesting that you suggest those, I've never thought round frames suited my face (the Persol PO 714 sadly always looked odd on me), but I really, really like those. Coincidentally, I've been looking for new glasses and have said that whatever I get will be in tortoiseshell. Thanks for the heads up, I'm bookmarking those.


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Thats interesting that you suggest those, I've never thought round frames suited my face (the Persol PO 714 sadly always looked odd on me), but I really, really like those. Coincidentally, I've been looking for new glasses and have said that whatever I get will be in tortoiseshell. Thanks for the heads up, I'm bookmarking those.


I can also recommend some of the frames in the Barton Perreira lineup. Check out the "Norton".

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Z.J.P

oxford cloth button down said:


> Just another day in the uniform.


Just quoting this because it is perfect.

OCBD, what chinos are these?


----------



## orange fury

Similar to yesterday. Not sure why my tie knot looks so big, but I'm not going down to retake it:

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...A-4651-ACBE-6628DAFE3238_zpsesthzgkk.jpg.html

J Press 3/2 sack
RL chinos/socks
Stafford OCBD 
Robert Talbott (for Reichardt's) "Highgate School" stripe
Cole Haan bits


----------



## L-feld

Finally got around to trying a few things inspired by Billax and Popinjay. Namely combining brown with gray and wearing tweed with flannel trousers instead of corduroy or moleskin.

Not sure if this outfit is too "greige."







J. Press broken bone tweed
Gitman tattersall
Andover Shop flannels
LE Knit Wool Tie
AE for BB PTB's

Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Supposed to warm up a little today so no tweed for me.
BBGF Navy 3/2 sack blazer
Pink OCBD
LE floral neat/foulard on hunter green field. I realized after reading OCBD's blog post that these are probably my favorite type of long tie and wish I had more.
Orvis khaki chinos
LLB surcingle
Flor. Imp. LWB brown grain


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Finally got around to trying a few things inspired by Billax and Popinjay. Namely combining brown with gray and wearing tweed with flannel trousers instead of corduroy or moleskin.
> 
> Not sure if this outfit is too "greige."
> 
> J. Press broken bone tweed
> Gitman tattersall
> Andover Shop flannels
> LE Knit Wool Tie
> AE for BB PTB's
> 
> Sent from the TARDIS using the chameleon circuit


Fantastic stuff right here L-Field.

Z.J.P. - Thanks. They are J.Crew essential fit chinos. I have washed them in cold and air dried them like I would a shirt. I was getting too much shrinkage the other way. Just another experiment.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld, you look great! I'm looking at this on an Android, and at this resolution, the contrasts in lightness make it work, rather than producing a muddle of neutral colors.


----------



## Monocle

L-feld. Echoing SlideGuitarist above /\/\ - "greige" as you say, is only a bad word in my mind when there is no texture and pattern elements to keep the eye interested. Rather, you rock this! I love the knit tie.


Sent from the Underground.


----------



## leisureclass

Some really classy stuff on this page, great rigs all around.


----------



## L-feld

Thanks for the support, gentlemen. On a note of specifics, does anyone here have any issue when wearing a belt on trousers with a curved waistband? Mine sometimes droop a bit in the back, so that the waist band sits level in the front and back. This cause a slight amount of sloppiness in the seat and also causes the rear hem to drop a bit, causing more break than intended. On the other hand, they look fine when I'm wearing braces.

Do I need to have dedicated trousers for braces and have the belted trousers tailored differently to compensate? Or is there another way to fix this and keep my trousers doing double duty?


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed and Earl Grey for a rainy Tuesday.

Brooks Bros sweater
J Press OCBD


----------



## FLMike

Hermes?


----------



## Uncle Bill

Wearing today, a pair of khaki BB Clark Chinos, Kamakura New York Classic fit pinpoint oxford shirt with blue bengal stripes and a pair of walnut AE Strands.


----------



## eagle2250

.......and what an enjoyable choice of ties you have made. My friend, that bow reflects what our wardrobes should be all about....enjoyment! Would you be willing to share your sourcing information for that handsome beast? :thumbs-up:


----------



## camcravat

Shoe City Thinker said:


> It's really working for you! There are times when you have to say "To hell with it! I like this and I will wear it dammit! All you haters will hate and I don't care!!!"


Yep! ...... agree. The outfit looks great and the cravat sets it off nicely.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me, today.


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> Hermes?





eagle2250 said:


> .......and what an enjoyable choice of ties you have made. My friend, that bow reflects what our wardrobes should be all about....enjoyment! Would you be willing to share your sourcing information for that handsome beast? :thumbs-up:


It's from Peter-Blair, purchased during their $10 sale earlier this year.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Owlbass

stcolumba said:


> Tweed and Earl Grey for a rainy Tuesday.
> 
> Brooks Bros sweater
> J Press OCBD


What brand of socks are those?


----------



## P Hudson

It is impossible for me to get these colors to show accurately. The jacket is Polo University, BB ocbd, Polo khakis in a hard-to-capture shade of blue; tan bucks; Brighton belt--tan braided strap once you get past the hardware:


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

eagle2250 said:


> Great sweater, tie and specs! What are the colors in your shirt? Who's your cast plaster friend?


The shirt has an ecru base with wine and black grids. The black's not ideal for the browns in the argyle, but small enough that I think I can get away with it.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

looks like I blew the knot right before I took the snap.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Got a new waxed jacket in the mail yesterday from the bay. 'McOrvis' brand, made in England. It's pretty nice (especially for the money), basically Barbour lite. Nice features though, nice saddlebag pockets, knit storm cuffs, throat latch, etc, and it feels very sturdy. Now it just needs a new coat of wax.


----------



## stcolumba

Owlbass said:


> What brand of socks are those?


Brooks Brothers


----------



## Bradford

My 8-year-old asked me tonight why I was wearing fuzzy pants. I told him they're called grey flannels


----------



## stcolumba

Bradford said:


> My 8-year-old asked me tonight why I was wearing fuzzy pants. I told him they're called grey flannels


This may very well be the best post in the history of this forum. Love it!


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Finally got around to trying a few things inspired by Billax and Popinjay. Namely combining brown with gray and wearing tweed with flannel trousers instead of corduroy or moleskin.
> 
> Flannels are definately the way to go. Personally, I've never worn tweed with cords or moleskin.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Supposed to warm up a little today so no tweed for me.
> BBGF Navy 3/2 sack blazer
> Pink OCBD
> LE floral neat/foulard on hunter green field. I realized after reading OCBD's blog post that these are probably my favorite type of long tie and wish I had more.
> Orvis khaki chinos
> LLB surcingle
> Flor. Imp. LWB brown grain


Interesting combination of colors. I've never thought of wearing hunter green with a pink shirt but I have to say I like it.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD - Great outfit, great jacket and I love the new background building - fits the Ivy / Trad vibe nicely. And the jacket's colors are picked up in the doors and limestone of the building. 

P. Hudson - great shoulders to the jacket, great roll to the collar. You always look natural and comfortable in your clothes. 

Popinjay - from the leather buttons on the black-and-white herringbone sport coat, to the tie bar, the outstanding OCBD collar role and out to the "McOrvis" - you're keeping the Trad / Ivy flame burning brightly for a young generation. Do I detect the start of a Brooklyn hipster beard? 

stcolumba - normally, I covet people's clothes on this thread (and yours are normally some of those I covet), but if that is more of your house in the background (I think you showed us a shot of it last Thanksgiving), I think I also covet your home - it looks beautiful.


----------



## FLMike

3/2 Sport Coat: J Press
Trousers & OCBD: BB
Tie: Kent & Curwen for Ben Silver
Tassels: Alden for BB
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## FLMike

FiscalDean said:


> Interesting combination of colors. I've never thought of wearing hunter green with a pink shirt but I have to say I like it.


Check out the Fashion Forum's WAYWT. Upr_crust does it with a brighter pink shirt today.


----------



## mjo_1

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Supposed to warm up a little today so no tweed for me.
> BBGF Navy 3/2 sack blazer
> Pink OCBD
> LE floral neat/foulard on hunter green field. I realized after reading OCBD's blog post that these are probably my favorite type of long tie and wish I had more.
> Orvis khaki chinos
> LLB surcingle
> Flor. Imp. LWB brown grain


Somehow I missed this when originally posted, but I must say this is one of your best yet. I really like the look and agree that the tie is a good one.


----------



## orange fury

Still need to shave, still need to press the chinos:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...9-4559-B7D2-4B0FA281B3FB_zps4a2qdgsa.jpg.html

https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...1-4A4E-B810-653EFC0B0327_zpsur7ltvp6.jpg.html

Corbin 3/2
Stafford OCBD (my Brooks exchange is supposed to come in Friday)
Robert Talbott (for Jarrod's) A&S tie
Ralph Lauren chinos/socks
Cole Haan bits


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Today's offering. The tie is appropriate length despite the illusion.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

FiscalDean said:


> Interesting combination of colors. I've never thought of wearing hunter green with a pink shirt but I have to say I like it.


Thanks for the feedback! I'm happy with how this look turned out, unhappy that I got a drop of ranch dressing on my tie at lunch yesterday 

Today:
Polo Uni Club brown tweed
PRL yellow OCBD
black wool Roosterknit courtesy of Reuben
khaki chinos
brown/gray/tan/orange OTC argyles-I tried to have a little fun here and play the socks off the colors in the tweed
burgundy venetian loafer


----------



## sskim3

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm happy with how this look turned out, unhappy that I got a drop of ranch dressing on my tie at lunch yesterday
> 
> Today:
> Polo Uni Club brown tweed
> PRL yellow OCBD
> black wool Roosterknit courtesy of Reuben
> khaki chinos
> brown/gray/tan/orange OTC argyles-I tried to have a little fun here and play the socks off the colors in the tweed
> burgundy venetian loafer


The jacket is awesome! And I am shocked at the roll that your PRL is getting! Very impressed! I am a little skeptical of the tie color but like everything else that is going on.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> burgundy venetian loafer


That's not the Florsheim Yuma, is it?


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


>


A yellow oxford with a black knit is one of my absolute favorite combos! I have the same roosterknit and it might be my favorite tie.


----------



## ThePopinjay

L-feld said:


> Finally got around to trying a few things inspired by Billax and Popinjay. Namely combining brown with gray and wearing tweed with flannel trousers instead of corduroy or moleskin.


Very nice, I missed this when you first posted it! That tweed is beautiful.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay - from the leather buttons on the black-and-white herringbone sport coat, to the tie bar, the outstanding OCBD collar role and out to the "McOrvis" - you're keeping the Trad / Ivy flame burning brightly for a young generation. Do I detect the start of a Brooklyn hipster beard?


Firstly, thank you very much FF. And yes, sort of. I've started No-shave-November early, so I'll have to beg everyone to overlook what will likely be some unsightly facial hair for the next month.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

FLCracka said:


> That's not the Florsheim Yuma, is it?


I wish... It's actually a USA made Bass Weejuns kiltie tassel loafer that I surgically removed the kiltie (and consequently the tassel) from, turned out pretty nice I think...

sskim3: Thanks! the shirt is a vintage PRL I found in a thrift store, no fusing or lining in the collar, almost 3" long, which is where the tie is also. The shirt had so much starch in it when I thrifted it that the whole thing felt like cardboard, but now after a half-dozen wash/wear cycles, it has finally softened up into something really nice, though I wish the sleeves were a bit longer


----------



## eagle2250

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Today's offering. The tie is appropriate length despite the illusion.


You should cross post this on the "What watch are you wearing" thread! Interesting tie...are you an "Orangeman" alum?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

That's pretty sweet, TDO. I am also a fan of the yellow oxford/black knit combo.

Here's me, today:


















Cuffs/scuffs:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1613559#post1613559


----------



## adoucett

Today's submission:

It was pretty warm and humid here today so extensive outerwear was not warranted.

* Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBD
* Vintage 3/2 blazer of unknown maker (I think it's a cotton blend)
* Brooks Brothers BB#3 Repp 
* J. Crew Chinos
* J. Crew suede oxfords 
* plain leather belt 
* Seiko on NATO strap





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Feedback welcome as always


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



eagle2250 said:


> You should cross post this on the "What watch are you wearing" thread! Interesting tie...are you an "Orangeman" alum?


Not an Orangeman in any sense of the word, in fact my Irish Catholic friends probably wouldn't appreciate my choice of neck wear but it picks up some of the orange in the Donegal pattern - from across the border  The jacket was made in Dublin and the tie is a Tyrwhitt....


----------



## FiscalDean

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks for the feedback! I'm happy with how this look turned out, unhappy that I got a drop of ranch dressing on my tie at lunch yesterday
> 
> Today:
> Polo Uni Club brown tweed
> PRL yellow OCBD
> black wool Roosterknit courtesy of Reuben
> khaki chinos
> brown/gray/tan/orange OTC argyles-I tried to have a little fun here and play the socks off the colors in the tweed
> burgundy venetian loafer


Love the argyles, what brand?


----------



## FiscalDean

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's pretty sweet, TDO. I am also a fan of the yellow oxford/black knit combo.
> 
> Here's me, today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuffs/scuffs:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...r-Are-You-Wearing-Today&p=1613559#post1613559


I'm really liking that tie, who is the maker?


----------



## FiscalDean

adoucett said:


> Today's submission:
> 
> It was pretty warm and humid here today so extensive outerwear was not warranted.
> 
> * Brooks Brothers Black Fleece OCBD
> * Vintage 3/2 blazer of unknown maker (I think it's a cotton blend)
> * Brooks Brothers BB#3 Repp
> * J. Crew Chinos
> * J. Crew suede oxfords
> * plain leather belt
> * Seiko on NATO strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feedback welcome as always


The shoulders on that jacket look pretty darn good. I'm thinking it could be a Southwick.


----------



## FLMike

Sport coat, pink OCBD, mini #1 repp tie, wool gabs, walnut tassel loafers (not shown) all from Brooks Bros.


----------



## stcolumba

J Press coat (needs to be taken in just a touch)
Brooks Bros shirt and tie

Not sure of this tie. I know that you will share some good suggestions.


----------



## Duvel

Humbly submitted... Duvel caught in the wild...

LL Bean field coat/J. Crew merino sweater/Sign O' the Whale tie/PRL flap pocket (no pony!) OCBD/O'Connell's navy-red surcingle belt (not shown)/J. Crew chinos/PRL socks (not shown)/LL Bean blucher mocs/Harris Tweed Wigens Ivy cap

Seat belt for safety, of course.


----------



## Duvel

My cellphone camera doesn't do the colors quite right. Everything looks a bit washed out, and I apologize for the poor quality.

One thing that bugs me is that I need another Ivy cap in an autumnal colorway. When I bought this (at Hunter and Coggins in Asheville), I was wearing a lot of blue.


----------



## Duvel

STC, I think the tie looks perfect with the jacket. I wouldn't change that. By the way, I was inspired by your, what I call, double four-in-hand knot. I don't know what it really is called, but I've sometimes also favored throwing in that extra loop, especially on my longer, skinnier ties. It's a nice touch.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

FD: Yesterdays socks were from Gap iirc
St.C: I think the tie works really well in that rig

Today
Orvis HT
CRL white (even though it doesn't look it in the pictures) OCBD
repp silk reg stripe
club room 8-wale cords in, oh i don't know, latte?
Gold Toe mid calf socks in chocolate brown, probably not the most correct choice, but I think they look OK considering the deep rich color of the shoes
special shoes today so they get a big picture:
vintage Bostonian shelLWB courtesy of Reuben


----------



## Flairball

Back from camp, and getting into the swing of things. Warm weather is keeping me from donning my tweeds, but.....today's offering.

The details

















The full monty


----------



## Duvel

Well done, Flair and TDO! Flair, that cap is great. I want one like that. TDO, we've seen you in that great jacket before, and I think it's one of your best.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Flairball said:


> Back from camp, and getting into the swing of things. Warm weather is keeping me from donning my tweeds, but.....today's offering.


I really like the whole look, but particularly envious of the cap and vest, nice!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> Well done, Flair and TDO! Flair, that cap is great. I want one like that. TDO, we've seen you in that great jacket before, and I think it's one of your best.


Thanks Duvel! I try to only wear it 1x per week as its so distinctive, but that can be difficult, lol. 
Can you tell me more about the flap pocket PRL OCBD? I thought only J.Press did flap pockets, and that all PRL had the pony and therefore no pocket...


----------



## Duvel

I found it on sale on the PRL site last summer. In my experience, PRL does the occasional odd shirt that doesn't follow their usual conventions. You have to watch for them, but they do show up from time to time. Coincidentally, in the same sale, I also picked up a madras flap pocket with no pony.

That said, I'm sure it's not as good as a J. Press flap pocket, especially in the collar roll. But it is nevertheless a nice shirt.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks Duvel! I try to only wear it 1x per week as its so distinctive, but that can be difficult, lol.
> Can you tell me more about the flap pocket PRL OCBD? I thought only J.Press did flap pockets, and that all PRL had the pony and therefore no pocket...


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> J Press coat (needs to be taken in just a touch)
> Brooks Bros shirt and tie
> 
> Not sure of this tie. I know that you will share some good suggestions.


*Killer sport coat*! One of the all-time greats ever posted here. Tie? Umm, I didn't notice a tie....


----------



## Duvel

(By the by, I am not averse to feedback, good or bad.)


----------



## CMDC

Vintage tweed sack from Harman's of Baltimore
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
BB repp
LE olive chinos
Alden Cape Cod loafers


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 53º with 54% relative humidity. A lovely day to spend on outside chores. Planting fescue seed over the two areas in which we took out mature Pines, Sweetgum, and understory shrubs, hauled the logs away, had the stumps ground, then graded, put on a layer of topsoil, seeded with fescue and covered with straw to protect the seeds until germination. Not a big deal: we only pushed the encroaching forest back a quarter-acre or so. In the end, the Forest always wins, but we've made our stab at keeping it at bay for a decade or so!

Waiting....









Success!









Just moving the Rainbirds around to keep it all moist and removing excess Straw as the grass fills in.




























O'Connell's Donegal Tweed sweater in 'Glacier,' with Saddle shoulders and ribbed sleeves, PPBD Pink Gingham shirt, LE Twills, BB socks, PRL suede saddle shoes.


----------



## gamma68

Circa 1937-38 Woolrich Cruiser
BB Red Fleece striped OCBD (w/third collar button and button flap chest pocket)
BB Red Fleece shetland crewneck
LLB belt (not visible)
LE jeans
BB argyle socks
Bass 'Eugene' leather saddle shoes


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


>


Love those saddles, Bill!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

gamma68 said:


> Circa 1937-38 Woolrich Cruiser


This is some sort of typo, yes? That thing must have been really well cared for...
Also, I'm feeling left out I didn't wear my saddle shoes today


----------



## Duvel

Funny, those have been on my "list" for a while. See https://www.zappos.com/polo-ralph-lauren-torrington-saddle-nt-brown-snuff


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> This is some sort of typo, yes? That thing must have been really well cared for...
> Also, I'm feeling left out I didn't wear my saddle shoes today


Thanks, Dude. The saddle shoes are a happy coincidence. 

No typo on the date of the Cruiser. I contacted Woolrich directly with photos after acquiring this item. They did some catalog research and narrowed it down to those years.

It's in great shape for its age with some minor cuff fraying. The original buttons are leather with leather shanks. Some have been replaced with flat-top buttons with metal shanks. One button is missing entirely.

Anyone know a source for rounded black leather buttons with *leather *shanks? I'd settle for the right leather buttons with metal shanks.


----------



## Duvel

Nice cruiser, gamma!


----------



## Duvel

Billax, as usual, I'm knocked over! The Donegal Tweed sweater is lovely! I've added it to my O'Connell's wish list. (My fantasy is that a little O'Connell's elf checks those lists every once in a while and magically makes an item appear in my closet.) Can I ask if you followed the O'Connell's fit advice on that one and sized down, or did you go with your usual size? Thanks.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Funny, those have been on my "list" for a while. See https://www.zappos.com/polo-ralph-lauren-torrington-saddle-nt-brown-snuff


Yeah, those are ok, but I'd rather see you step up to the Ivory/camoflage model....


----------



## Billax

Duvel said:


> Billax, as usual, I'm knocked over! The Donegal Tweed sweater is lovely! I've added it to my O'Connell's wish list. (My fantasy is that a little O'Connell's elf checks those lists every once in a while and magically makes an item appear in my closet.) Can I ask if you followed the O'Connell's fit advice on that one and sized down, or did you go with your usual size? Thanks.


 Went with a 40 instead of my normal 42.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba - ball out of the park with that jacket (agreed on the tailoring need). What is the specific fabric composition? As to the tie, does it work - yes, is it optimal for the outfit - IMHO, not really. I think you need a heavier texture - wool or wool-silk blend - tie to hold up visually with and to be consistent with the jacket's vibe. 

My monitor is far from the best, but I'd even say it looks like you have on a pinpoint button down and for the heavy texture of the jacket, I think an Oxford Cloth one would look better. But these are quibbles as you killed it with that jacket - it is stunning. 

Billax - that sweater is awesome.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It really doesn't get much better than cords and Shetlands. Expect to see a lot more of the same.

Billax - I would have loved to spend the day outside. Look like fun!

FF - Thanks. There is construction in my regular spot.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD - nice casual, but for you (not in my opinion), those pants look a bit big in the thigh (knowing you use and xacto razor to tailor your pants perfectly - and I'm jealous). Also, the building from yesterday fits the trad vibe really well - this background, kinda 1960s we-lost-our-way architecture.


----------



## conductor

Today's rig


----------



## Duvel

Buckled up...


----------



## orange fury

Didn't get a chance to take pictures earlier today, so pics in the apartment it is (and I promise I'm not angry, contrary to the look on my face):
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...8-4018-B53B-DC62549A6D47_zpsnldjwnlm.jpg.html

J Press 3/2
Stafford OCBD
Ferrell Reed tie
Ralph Lauren chinos/socks
Jos A Bank belt
Cole Haan bits
Andre Garcia briefcase

several people in the Acquisitions thread asked how I tend to wear my Topsters- this is what I put on when I got home from work:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...C-4D70-AEEB-17796236788B_zpses6ns7ye.jpg.html

Pendleton blackwatch Topster
same OCBD/chinos/shoes as before

...and Balvenie Founder's Reserve 10 year. I had a long day, it's part of my rig tonight.


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Well done, Flair and TDO! Flair, that cap is great. I want one like that. TDO, we've seen you in that great jacket before, and I think it's one of your best.





ThatDudeOrion said:


> I really like the whole look, but particularly envious of the cap and vest, nice!


Thanks Gents. I pick the cap up at a shop called Landmark, in Broadway which is in England. I had been stalking this cap, and planned to pick one up at Farlow'sin London, but they were sold out. Anyway, they are available by mail orer. 
https://www.farlows.co.uk/schoffel-tweed-cap.html
Go or it.

The waistcoat I picked up from an Irish importer in Cambridge Mass. It's a Jimmy Hourinan.


----------



## RT-Bone

conductor said:


> Today's rig


Great jacket. Details?


----------



## Billax

Thank you, Gentlemen, for your kind remarks about today's casual outfit.

At 5:15, the Classic Beauty and I went to a Dinner Party with a number of her lady friends and their spouses.Nice dinner, exceptional food, great conversation, wonderful host and hostess!




























J. Press Donegal Mist sport coat (JJ Campbell, handweaver) O'Connell's cable knit Shetland, Cardigan sweater vest, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, J. Press foulard tie, AE tan belt (not shown), LE Medium Gray Flannels, LE OTC socks, AE tan Westchester slip-ons.


----------



## sskim3

Today's attire on a cool spring day in NYC.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> Thank you, Gentlemen, for your kind remarks about today's casual outfit.
> 
> At 5:15, the Classic Beauty and I went to a Dinner Party with a number of her lady friends and their spouses.Nice dinner, exceptional food, great conversation, wonderful host and hostess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Donegal Mist sport coat (JJ Campbell, handweaver) O'Connell's cable knit Shetland, Cardigan sweater vest, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, J. Press foulard tie, AE tan belt (not shown), LE Medium Gray Flannels, LE OTC socks, AE tan Westchester slip-ons.


have you been monitoring the thread on Jacket sleeve length and cuffs showing?

The tailoring on the jacket looks ideal. Exactly the right amount of cuff showing. I need to save this picture for my tailor.

Your shoes always look nicely polished by the way. That's a great color.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> Thank you, Gentlemen, for your kind remarks about today's casual outfit.
> 
> At 5:15, the Classic Beauty and I went to a Dinner Party with a number of her lady friends and their spouses.Nice dinner, exceptional food, great conversation, wonderful host and hostess!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Donegal Mist sport coat (JJ Campbell, handweaver) O'Connell's cable knit Shetland, Cardigan sweater vest, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, J. Press foulard tie, AE tan belt (not shown), LE Medium Gray Flannels, LE OTC socks, AE tan Westchester slip-ons.


Once again Billax, you have graced us with sartorial perfection in pictures. You must realize that, looking like that you could be a model for J press...or even Ben Silver! :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

A better tie.


----------



## stcolumba

From a few days ago, after a concert.


----------



## FLMike

Casual Friday boring:
BB OCBD
Bills M2 khakis
AE Walden pennies
Cutter & Buck olive surcingle


----------



## Fading Fast

stcoluma - the tie is definitely better - looks knit which has enough texture to hold up against the heavy texture of that outstanding sport coat. Also, looking quite James Bond like in your evening clothes.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> A better tie.


LOVE THE JACKET!


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 tweed sack in Donegal herringbone
BB green stripe shirt
Paul Stuart cashmere sweater
BB khakis
AE Bradley


----------



## conductor

RT-Bone said:


> Great jacket. Details?


JPress, I got it on the exchange a few years ago. One of my favorite pieces. I wish I had more like it, but buying new is out of reach. So I wait for things to pop up in the thrifts or here.


----------



## conductor

CMDC said:


> Vintage tweed sack from Harman's of Baltimore
> BB blue pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> LE olive chinos
> Alden Cape Cod loafers


Great sports coat!


----------



## conductor

stcolumba said:


> From a few days ago, after a concert.


Nice rig. I'm still using a cheap tux, one of these days I'll stumble on a quality item. I hope it went well!


----------



## RT-Bone

Nothing too interesting on top today, just on OCBD and LLB Shetland. Wanted to show these socks, though. Picked them up in Ireland this past spring. "Nappy tweed wool".




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

The weather is a bit cooler today, so I got to break out a tweed. Trying something a little different with the yellow v-neck.

The details









The full monty


----------



## Duvel

Today, in our office, is not only casual Friday but also Halloween Party Day, meaning that we were encouraged to dress in costume (even the introverted among us, lest we get called party poopers). With all this in mind, I showed up in a PRL rugby shirt, casual chinos, and dirty Sperry CVOs and told everyone that I was dressing as a rugby player. I was called a party pooper.

Photos possibly to come later.


----------



## hardline_42

Duvel said:


> Today, in our office, is not only casual Friday but also Halloween Party Day, meaning that we were encouraged to dress in costume (even the introverted among us, lest we get called party poopers). With all this in mind, I showed up in a PRL rugby shirt, casual chinos, and dirty Sperry CVOs and told everyone that I was dressing as a rugby player. I was called a party pooper.
> 
> Photos possibly to come later.


Nice. A female employee asked me what my costume was and another employee passed by and said "He's obviously an Ivy League architecture student." Made my day. I wasn't dressed for Halloween but I was dressed for casual Friday: red and blue argyle on navy field Shetland over a blue OCBD, khakis and AE Long Branch boots in walnut. And it was cold enough this morning to break out my duffel coat. I should've said I was Charlie Simms from _Scent of a Woman._


----------



## Duvel

Yes, Charlie Simms! Excellent. "Colonel, let me have your gun."

Actually, one of my female coworkers told me I looked more like a rugby player who was ready for his yacht. I think it was the Sperry's.


----------



## orange fury

We're doing Halloween stuff at work too, I wore my normal Friday stuff (Shetland/polo/chinos/Weejuns) and told people I'm dressing up like a college student from the 50's. The standard response was "BS, you dress like this normally". So I'm a fuddy duddy.

pics later


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> The weather is a bit cooler today, so I got to break out a tweed. Trying something a little different with the yellow v-neck.
> 
> The details
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty


Absolutely, this is your finest post!!! Every detail is spot on.


----------



## stcolumba

Bean 'n Barbour. Today: rain, snow (later), high winds, sleet. OMG, it's starting already! #PureMichigan


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Today's rig


I love everything about this. Splendid colors. And, I love steam heat! #SteamHeatRadiators


----------



## Duvel

Great look, STC. Sleet! Wow. But, yeah, it was only 29F in my neck of the woods when I woke up this morning. Glad I got my Bean Norwegian this year.


----------



## gamma68

I haven't been able to fully review the last few pages of this thread until now. So much good stuff!



ThatDudeOrion said:


>


Dude, I really like this. I've got a similar tie and will need to try combining it with a pink shirt.



leisureclass said:


>


LC, this is great! I really need to get a corduroy jacket.



stcolumba said:


> Not sure of this tie. I know that you will share some good suggestions.


I like the tie color with this shirt/jacket a LOT. Really nice. And as Billax said, KILLER jacket.



ThatDudeOrion said:


>


Dude, I'm growing very envious of your shoe collection. And I love that HT jacket. It's getting cold enough now where I need to start wearing my cords.



conductor said:


>


Conductor, this looks really sharp. And I love the fact that you have an older home with radiators. "Trad" source for heat!

Wow. Just a superb combination with the green stripes and green cashmere sweater. Do I see an undershirt peeking out?



Flairball said:


>


That's just awesome. Seeing this photo and past photos from Billax inspire me to get a yellow v-neck sweater.

This thread has been fabulous lately. Keep posting!


----------



## Brio1

stcolumba said:


> Bean 'n Barbour. Today: rain, snow (later), high winds, sleet. OMG, it's starting already! #PureMichigan


Your Barbour always appears freshly waxed , sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel

From the party... Duvel in costume as a rugby player. PRL rugby shirt (obviously), J. Crew urban slim chinos, O'Connell's navy/red surcingle (not shown), dirty white Sperry CVOs (not shown), Timex field expedition with navy/red/yellow NATO band.

This photo is a good reminder of how much I hate those J. Crew chinos. Only on casual Friday.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> This photo is a good reminder of how much I hate those J. Crew chinos. Only on casual Friday.


Looks like you're having fun! Why do you dislike the J Crew chinos?


----------



## Duvel

I'm good at looking like I'm having fun even when I'm not.  I don't dislike J. Crew chinos generally, but I specifically dislike this pair. I can't make the Urban Slim look work. I'm not sure what I was thinking a few years back when I bought these.


----------



## orange fury

This is what happens when I take my photos outside at lunch- the sun is out and I end up all squinty and washed out:
https://s276.photobucket.com/user/o...F-4551-975A-FCC58A5BD9D0_zpsl4sp9gcc.jpg.html

i was going to crop the pic like I usually do, but the weather is gorgeous today and I needed to show the sky.

Brooks shetland
RL chinos/polo/socks (which coincidentally match the Shetland)
Bass Weejuns


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

stcolumba said:


> Bean 'n Barbour. Today: rain, snow (later), high winds, sleet. OMG, it's starting already! #PureMichigan


Can you post which model of Barbour this is? I'm beginning to want one bad enough that I may soon give up on trying to find one at a thrift and pay actual ebay money for a used one...I'm thinking a Border because of the extra length, is that what yours is?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks for the kind words gamma! You have a lot to be envious of too! As with most things in life, I get by with a little help from my friends. Most of my shoe collection was either thrifted, traded, or bought with proceeds from selling on the exchange. This is a heck of a community, and I love shoes above any other type of garment, so that's usually what I have my paypal balance committed to, however I now may be saving my pennies for some waxed cotton as I keep turning a shade of the iconic Barbour color when I see St.C and Popinjay et al posting theirs.

Casual Friday
Woolovers Fishermans Crew in oatmeal
Club Room lightweight PPBD in red for a pop of color
Orvis chinos in British khaki
Rancourt Ranger 1.0 blucher mocs


----------



## Patrick06790

Casual unshaven Friday


----------



## Duvel

Very nice, Dude. That's a great sweater. I'm very impressed with the Wool Overs I've seen here and elsewhere. Definitely one to add to my list.

OF, perhaps some shades and a chapeau would help, in that situation? Myself, I rarely go into full sunlight these days without cover. As my doctor has reminded me, the number one place for men to develop skin cancer is the top of their head. Good excuse for investing in some decent headgear!


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, Patrick. I really enjoy how you always manage to make looking good look so effortless. That's the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Very nice, Dude. That's a great sweater. I'm very impressed with the Wool Overs I've seen here and elsewhere. Definitely one to add to my list.
> 
> OF, perhaps some shades and a chapeau would help, in that situation? Myself, I rarely go into full sunlight these days without cover. As my doctor has reminded me, the number one place for men to develop skin cancer is the top of their head. Good excuse for investing in some decent headgear!


I normally don't spend any time outside, I've been walking outside my building long enough to take this picture, then head back inside. If I'm outside, I usually have on Ray Ban Wayfarers in tortoiseshell and some kind of hat


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I'm good at looking like I'm having fun even when I'm not.  I don't dislike J. Crew chinos generally, but I specifically dislike this pair. I can't make the Urban Slim look work. I'm not sure what I was thinking a few years back when I bought these.


My quick and dirty is that you need J.Crew's classic fit. I think the Urban Slims look okay on you, but you're solid, not like my twig-like body (6' 150bls - not bragging, I look like a twenty mph wind could lift me to Oz). The Urban Slim look on me like, I bet, the classic fit would look on you - just a touch more room and rise and would be more harmonious with your shirt fit and general frame.

The older my J.Crew chinos get, the more I am liking them as they are aging nicely and holding up incredibly well for the price (or even at double the price - so far).


----------



## Duvel

Agree completely. In fact, my normal go-to J. Crew chinos are the classic fit. These are what I have to turn to when the laundry has piled up. I also use them for cycling, yard work, etc.

I have also thought about trying the regular fit, which I believe also comes with a longer rise.



Fading Fast said:


> My quick and dirty is that you need J.Crew's classic fit. I think the Urban Slims look okay on you, but you're solid, not like my twig-like body (6' 150bls - not bragging, I look like a twenty mph wind could lift me to Oz). The Urban Slim look on me like, I bet, the classic fit would look on you - just a touch more room and rise and would be more harmonious with your shirt fit and general frame.
> 
> The older my J.Crew chinos get, the more I am liking them as they are aging nicely and holding up incredibly well for the price (or even at double the price - so far).


----------



## Patrick06790

Duvel said:


> Great rig, Patrick. I really enjoy how you always manage to make looking good look so effortless. That's the way it's supposed to be.


A few problems with this one:

1. I overslept
2. I ran out of shaving cream
3. I have developed a case of fly-caster's elbow

So all that stuff was quite literally assembled in about 5 minutes.


----------



## Jovan

Always so modest! I think you're proving exactly what Duvel said.


----------



## Duvel

Just thinking... I wish I were this "solid" back when I really did play rugby, back in my college days. It probably would not have been as painful.  I was more like you, around 150 and twig-like.



Fading Fast said:


> My quick and dirty is that you need J.Crew's classic fit. I think the Urban Slims look okay on you, but you're solid, not like my twig-like body (6' 150bls - not bragging, I look like a twenty mph wind could lift me to Oz). The Urban Slim look on me like, I bet, the classic fit would look on you - just a touch more room and rise and would be more harmonious with your shirt fit and general frame.
> 
> The older my J.Crew chinos get, the more I am liking them as they are aging nicely and holding up incredibly well for the price (or even at double the price - so far).


----------



## MZWilson

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Today. First time trying a thrifted BB glen plaid. 
Brooks OCBD. 
Brooksgate tie
J crew sweater 
AE dalton boots.


----------



## Jovan

Looks great, but please flip those pictures!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Still need tweaks

here is what I wore today.

I I did a full shot because I still need some tweaks.

My shoulders still appear VERY square. I will say that I bought a very trad Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack with natural shoulders and it looked slightly better. But, still very square. So, part of it is this suit and part is the shape of my shoulders.

I think I have the sleeve length correct as there is the right amount of cuff showing when my arms are at rest. My pants have too much break.

Other than that, does this suit fit?

Any other comments?

[/URL]

HSM suit 
BB Point Collar shirt 
BB Makers Tie 
Florsheim Shell Cordovan LWB


----------



## FiscalDean

Duvel said:


> Today, in our office, is not only casual Friday but also Halloween Party Day, meaning that we were encouraged to dress in costume (even the introverted among us, lest we get called party poopers). With all this in mind, I showed up in a PRL rugby shirt, casual chinos, and dirty Sperry CVOs and told everyone that I was dressing as a rugby player. I was called a party pooper.
> 
> Photos possibly to come later.


I wore my BB DB rain and shine coat over a navy camel hair SC and charcoal flannerls yesterday. Raggedy Ann and a cow greeted me at the door. The cow suggested I was Inspector Gadget.


----------



## stcolumba

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Can you post which model of Barbour this is? I'm beginning to want one bad enough that I may soon give up on trying to find one at a thrift and pay actual ebay money for a used one...I'm thinking a Border because of the extra length, is that what yours is?


Barbour Beaufort


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Just thinking... I wish I were this "solid" back when I really did play rugby, back in my college days. It probably would not have been as painful.  I was more like you, around 150 and twig-like.


As men get older, they seem to either get thicker or thinner - I'm clearly trending to the latter and that's not great as I think I might just disappear one day (my neck size is down 1/2" even though my weight is the same). You look like you work out and have an in-shape frame, but since you are solid, all this skinny, urban slim, slim fit stuff oriented toward 20 year old kids (or sad middle aged men like me who can't hold weight) doesn't work for you.

I envy the ability of you and those like you who can wear regular fit clothes that don't hand all over you and look baggy. Oh, and I would last between 2 and 4 seconds on a Rugby field before all that would be left would be a pile of clothes and a smaller pile of dust.


----------



## maximar

*HSM suit*



Nobleprofessor said:


> Still need tweaks
> 
> here is what I wore today.
> 
> I I did a full shot because I still need some tweaks.
> 
> My shoulders still appear VERY square. I will say that I bought a very trad Norman Hilton 3/2 Sack with natural shoulders and it looked slightly better. But, still very square. So, part of it is this suit and part is the shape of my shoulders.
> 
> I think I have the sleeve length correct as there is the right amount of cuff showing when my arms are at rest. My pants have too much break.
> 
> Other than that, does this suit fit?
> 
> Any other comments?
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> HSM suit
> BB Point Collar shirt
> BB Makers Tie
> Florsheim Shell Cordovan LWB


I think that square shoulders is a Hart Marx standard. I like how their shoulders are sown but it's just too wide for me. One SA recommend to size down then get the body of the suit adjusted.
It made sense, but I bought a Hickey Freeman instead, with no adjustments.


----------



## stcolumba

Football Saturday in the Big House. Let's go Blue!

US Navy military spec issue peacoat circa 1954
LL Bean shetland sweater
Brooks Bros ocbd
J Crew wool trousers
AE McAllister
Maize 'n Blue scarf: Moe's of Ann Arbor


----------



## RT-Bone

Pretty nasty day outside today, so there will be lots of indoor time with a 1.5 yr old - thus, dad gear today. 

Top:
-BB OCBD
-LE rugby

Bottom:
-J.Crew Factory classic fit chinos (flimsy, but okay to sacrifice)
-LLB rag wool socks

Barbour and LLB gumshoes for outside. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone, great socks (I have my ragg wools on today as well as the air is cold and damp). Also, gorgeous oriental and wood floor.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> RT-Bone, great socks (I have my ragg wools on today as well as the air is cold and damp). Also, gorgeous oriental and wood floor.


+1, I like your rig, but that floor and oriental are fantastic


----------



## Nobleprofessor

maximar said:


> I think that square shoulders is a Hart Marx standard. I like how their shoulders are sown but it's just too wide for me. One SA recommend to size down then get the body of the suit adjusted.
> It made sense, but I bought a Hickey Freeman instead, with no adjustments.


I don't think I could size down. But, I wear try to take a picture with a different brand of suit.


----------



## bignilk

Today


----------



## Spin Evans

St. C, your pea coat is making me ache for my own. It being black, my girlfriend would forever chastise me for wearing brown shoes with it.

Last night we celebrated Halloween by going to the campground, singing songs with Chip n' Dale, and roasting s'mores. Temps of 62°, with a cold wind that was definitely not from the south.



We also checked out the truly ridiculous Halloween decorations that people did their campers up in.




Vintage PRL cardigan
PRL flannel shirt
J Crew balding cords
LL Bean Boots


----------



## gamma68

I often take photos using my iPhone. After re-orienting them on my PC so they display correctly on my computer, they do not display properly on my phone browser. Hence why there are two orientations here. 

This is annoying as all hell. Anyone know how to solve this problem?

Rig comments are also welcome.


----------



## jfkemd

gamma68 said:


> I often take photos using my iPhone. After re-orienting them on my PC so they display correctly on my computer, they do not display properly on my phone browser. Hence why there are two orientations here.
> 
> This is annoying as all hell. Anyone know how to solve this problem?
> 
> Rig comments are also welcome.


That is another great looking sports coat Gamma.


----------



## orange fury

More "frattire/neo-prep" than trad, but eh. My wife and I stopped by the mall on the way to dinner with some of her coworkers and found her a down LE vest while walking through Sears (hence the bag). She kindly indulged my request for a photo:



RL chinos/shirt/socks
LE fleece vest (I know, I know...)
Cole Haan bits
Ray Ban Wayfarers
Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, nice, casual look. You have a great smile and - and you have said this - you look angry in some of your pictures when you aren't smiling - the smile solves that issue.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.....and not a thing wrong with that vest! :thumbs-up:


----------



## K Street

Everything fits well but the black tie kills it. Black meshes neither with yellow (the shirt), nor brown (the buttons, the shoes). You could argue it doesn't belong with khakis, either. Hell, you could argue it has no place in the before-6pm wardrobe at all but I am not looking to start a war. Assuming the sport coat is grey (as it reads on my screen) navy or another blue would have been the correct choice. Pink and yellow shirts are risky pairings with grey jackets-- to work, they need the right support from the rest of the pieces. The example below gets it right.



MZWilson said:


>


Well done!


----------



## stcolumba

Home from church...


----------



## Roycru

Looking slightly windblown on the Day Of The Dead, the first cold and windy (by local standards) day this year, Brooks Brothers silk glen plaid tweed jacket and blue OCBD, Land's End paisley tie, Squarextraordinaire paisley pocket square, old (55%-45% made in Scotland) Viyella sweater vest, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas.....


----------



## leisureclass

K Street said:


> Everything fits well but the black tie kills it. Black meshes neither with yellow (the shirt), nor brown (the buttons, the shoes). You could argue it doesn't belong with khakis, either. Hell, you could argue it has no place in the before-6pm wardrobe at all but I am not looking to start a war. Assuming the sport coat is grey (as it reads on my screen) navy or another blue would have been the correct choice. Pink and yellow shirts are risky pairings with grey jackets-- to work, they need the right support from the rest of the pieces. The example below gets it right.


While I agree with you that MZWilson looks good, I must disagree with your take on Gamma's outfit because I think he also looks great. The black knit tie has a very important place in the TNSIL cannon, and Gamma's look gives us a pretty great example of how to wear one. I realize this may not be a by the book opinion, but if you ask me black knit ties look good with dark brown accents like the shoes or the buttons (which I didn't even notice until you mentioned them). The tie is also a perfect compliment to the mostly grey (but also partly black) tweed. Yellow shirts aren't for everyone, I get that, but I think they pair very well with the shade of khaki he's wearing here, in the same way the tie works with the jacket. Not to mention the fact that everything fits well and he looks very comfortable while still being formal enough to go somewhere nice.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, nice, casual look. You have a great smile and - and you have said this - you look angry in some of your pictures when you aren't smiling - the smile solves that issue.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.....and not a thing wrong with that vest! :thumbs-up:


Haha duly noted gents :thumbs-up:

Leaving church this morning, it was actually pretty cool this morning:


Lands End Charter Collection Harris Tweed (that was a mouthful)
RL chinos
Ferrell Reed mallard tie
Stafford OCBD/boots
JAB belt
Paul Frederick PS
Ray Ban Wayfarers


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


> Everything fits well but the black tie kills it. Black meshes neither with yellow (the shirt), nor brown (the buttons, the shoes). You could argue it doesn't belong with khakis, either. Hell, you could argue it has no place in the before-6pm wardrobe at all but I am not looking to start a war. Assuming the sport coat is grey (as it reads on my screen) navy or another blue would have been the correct choice. Pink and yellow shirts are risky pairings with grey jackets-- to work, they need the right support from the rest of the pieces. The example below gets it right.


K Street, I respect your opinion because I have admired your WAYWT posts in the past and know you have a great sense of style.

I welcome the opportunity for healthy, constructive debate in this particular thread, because I think it's one of the most valuable things one can gain, especially if you're not sure why a particular rig works/doesn't work.

I'd like to respond to your feedback by explaining the rationale behind why I chose to wear these particular items.

First, to my eye, this Harris Tweed jacket is predominantly tan with brown, black and gray. Here is a closeup photo with the best color representation I could capture:

Lately, I've conscioulsy looked to nature for color patterns that work well together. It's fall here in Michigan, with lots of yellow leaves cascading around brown tree trunks. Hence why I chose the yellow shirt. To my eye, it's neither a canary yellow or banana yellow, but more subdued:

I'm not sure if a navy tie or another blue shade would work well with the yellow shirt and jacket. However, I think a blue shirt would work well with this jacket, to play off the gray:

Is one better than the other? Both work for me. In fact, I think I'll wear the blue shirt the next time I wear this tweed for variety.

As for the tie, I opted for a wool knit over a silk because I wanted the texture to complement the tweed. I dismissed red because red + yellow = McDonalds. Black was my other option. I've always thought that black complements every color under the sun. I see no reason why that black wool knit tie wouldn't work with either shirt or this jacket, which has black threads running through the cloth.

As for the appropriateness of the time of day, I happend to wear this rig after 6 p.m., although that issue never occurred to me and doesn't concern me now.

I see no reason why a black knit tie can't work with pants in a khaki color.

My belt matched the boots, which Stafford calls "cognac." I think the boot color complements the jacket and its buttons just fine.

This is not to say I feel that I've mastered Ivy style or TNSIL by any means. I look at this thread daily and try to glean as much as I can from it from those who are much more experienced. But I respectfully disagree that the black tie "kills it."

What would you combine with a yellow shirt to construct a rig? How would you wear a black knit tie (wool, silk or otherwise)? Photos would be especially helpful.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> Home from church...


How was All Saint's Day Service, StC? Did you have a particular arrangement to perform this morning?



ThatDudeOrion said:


> black wool Roosterknit courtesy of Reuben
> vintage Bostonian shell LWB courtesy of Reuben


Glad you're getting some good usage out of these but I still feel like the trade wasn't exactly fair considering what I got in exchange:




























RT Repp tie
BB Makers OCBD
BB Makers 3-piece sack (from ThatDudeOrion)
BB "Peale" shoes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


>


Great look overall. That is an interesting patchwork repp tie. It is more subtle than most. You use the tie nicely. It only adds to your rig where as with others it may distract. I actually just did a short post about patchwork repp ties. (https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/10/patchwork-repp-tie/)


----------



## Spin Evans

Love the patchwork repp, Reuben. I think the low number of variables play well with the sober 3-piece. The PS is icing on the cake.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Thrifted Gloverall
LLB cords
LE tattersall
Ban. Rep. cardigan (couldn't find a shawl collar)
JCrew tweed tie
Rockports I don't mind ruining with my %$#* orthotic inserts.
And BB socks.


----------



## Flairball

Cold and wet here, today. Headed out with the wife for lunch and some errands.

The details; top.









The details; bottom.









The full Monty.


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great look overall. That is an interesting patchwork repp tie. It is more subtle than most. You use the tie nicely. It only adds to your rig where as with others it may distract. I actually just did a short post about patchwork repp ties. (https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/10/patchwork-repp-tie/)





Spin Evans said:


> Love the patchwork repp, Reuben. I think the low number of variables play well with the sober 3-piece. The PS is icing on the cake.


Thanks guys, I was actually inspired to break this tie out by your blog post and the several rather disparaging remarks in the comments. I think (though feel free to prove me wrong) one of the keys to pulling off a patchwork tie well (madras excepted, of course) is keeping it low-key, not having it "shout" with multiple colors and/or disparate patterns but keeping the color palate and patterns fairly similar. I also think they work best as a very low-key GTH-ish item, kinda the one daring choice in an otherwise low-risk and basic outfit. The other one I wear on occasion, a reddish-burgundy wool foulard/paisley patchwork, works fantastically with grey tweeds and flannels:


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Lots of good stuff on here today. Some tough acts to follow, but here's my contribution. 
Donegal tweed from a tailor in Dublin
Black fleece OCBD
Ballin flannels
AE bourbon strand


----------



## jimw

Very nice Gloverall, Argyle - do you find it to be a nice warm coat? I'd like to pull the trigger on one, perhaps in eBay if nothing more, before long.

Jim


----------



## ThePopinjay

leisureclass said:


> While I agree with you that MZWilson looks good, I must disagree with your take on Gamma's outfit because I think he also looks great. The black knit tie has a very important place in the TNSIL cannon, and Gamma's look gives us a pretty great example of how to wear one. I realize this may not be a by the book opinion, but if you ask me black knit ties look good with dark brown accents like the shoes or the buttons (which I didn't even notice until you mentioned them). The tie is also a perfect compliment to the mostly grey (but also partly black) tweed. Yellow shirts aren't for everyone, I get that, but I think they pair very well with the shade of khaki he's wearing here, in the same way the tie works with the jacket. Not to mention the fact that everything fits well and he looks very comfortable while still being formal enough to go somewhere nice.


I completely agree. Black knits with yellow or pink shirts are a natural pairing. In my opinion, absolutely correct.



jimw said:


> Very nice Gloverall, Argyle - do you find it to be a nice warm coat? I'd like to pull the trigger on one, perhaps in eBay if nothing more, before long.
> 
> Jim


I bought my navy Gloverall on ebay. It's about the warmest coat I own. Last winter it was a life-saver in the -20 degree cold.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Speaking of black knits...
Double-vent Southwick, Pink brooks ocbd (with unlined collar) and square, Black roosterknit, LE khakis.


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> K Street, I respect your opinion because I have admired your WAYWT posts in the past and know you have a great sense of style.
> 
> I welcome the opportunity for healthy, constructive debate in this particular thread, because I think it's one of the most valuable things one can gain, especially if you're not sure why a particular rig works/doesn't work.
> 
> I'd like to respond to your feedback by explaining the rationale behind why I chose to wear these particular items.
> 
> First, to my eye, this Harris Tweed jacket is predominantly tan with brown, black and gray. Here is a closeup photo with the best color representation I could capture:
> 
> Lately, I've conscioulsy looked to nature for color patterns that work well together. It's fall here in Michigan, with lots of yellow leaves cascading around brown tree trunks. Hence why I chose the yellow shirt. To my eye, it's neither a canary yellow or banana yellow, but more subdued:
> 
> I'm not sure if a navy tie or another blue shade would work well with the yellow shirt and jacket. However, I think a blue shirt would work well with this jacket, to play off the gray:
> 
> Is one better than the other? Both work for me. In fact, I think I'll wear the blue shirt the next time I wear this tweed for variety.
> 
> As for the tie, I opted for a wool knit over a silk because I wanted the texture to complement the tweed. I dismissed red because red + yellow = McDonalds. Black was my other option. I've always thought that black complements every color under the sun. I see no reason why that black wool knit tie wouldn't work with either shirt or this jacket, which has black threads running through the cloth.
> 
> As for the appropriateness of the time of day, I happend to wear this rig after 6 p.m., although that issue never occurred to me and doesn't concern me now.
> 
> I see no reason why a black knit tie can't work with pants in a khaki color.
> 
> My belt matched the boots, which Stafford calls "cognac." I think the boot color complements the jacket and its buttons just fine.
> 
> This is not to say I feel that I've mastered Ivy style or TNSIL by any means. I look at this thread daily and try to glean as much as I can from it from those who are much more experienced. But I respectfully disagree that the black tie "kills it."
> 
> What would you combine with a yellow shirt to construct a rig? How would you wear a black knit tie (wool, silk or otherwise)? Photos would be especially helpful.


To clarify, my comment on the buttons/shoes was only with respect to their pairing with black. They definitely don't clash with the rest of the outfit at all.

I will agree to disagree with everyone on black. I just don't like it. I don't really notice if it's flecked into a tweed fabric but to me a black tie in the middle of a bunch of other earthy colors just stops the music.

To the question on what to wear with this coat and a yellow shirt, it's tough to be 100% certain over a computer but I might try:


Solids with texture: maybe crimson; burgundy; dark green; rust/burnt orange; or brown. I still think navy would go well, too. Any of these would look especially nice in a texture like this: 


Others: the standard green Brooks Argyle & Sutherland stripe; or an emblematic with any of the above as its base color.

A medium blue sweater would look good with most of these, as well.


----------



## FLMike

FWIW, I actually agree with K Street on this one. Never been a fan of black ties, knit or otherwise (formal wear excepted).


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> How was All Saint's Day Service, StC? Did you have a particular arrangement to perform this morning?


Actually, today, Sunday is All Soul's Day--November 2. Just the prescribed music for the day.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> Actually, today, Sunday is All Soul's Day--November 2. Just the prescribed music for the day.


My apologies, that's what I meant to type but my wires got a little crossed somewhere between the brain and the keyboard.


----------



## WillBarrett

Picked up a heavier wool brown glen paid sack suit from H. Freeman that was tailor-made in my size at a church yard sale over the summer. Finally got to wear that today to church with a Brooks USA pinpoint, point collar dress shirt. Rooster mohair knit tie and old Florsheim plain toe bluchers.

Loved it.

This slightly cool weather has been nice. Living in Levis, LLB flannel and chamois with wool socks and LLB camp mocs. Pretty perfect.


----------



## FiscalDean

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Lots of good stuff on here today. Some tough acts to follow, but here's my contribution.
> Donegal tweed from a tailor in Dublin
> Black fleece OCBD
> Ballin flannels
> AE bourbon strand


Great tie, may I ask who the maker is?


----------



## FiscalDean

WillBarrett said:


> Picked up a heavier wool brown glen paid sack suit from H. Freeman that was tailor-made in my size at a church yard sale over the summer. Finally got to wear that today to church with a Brooks USA pinpoint, point collar dress shirt. Rooster mohair knit tie and old Florsheim plain toe bluchers.
> 
> Loved it.
> 
> This slightly cool weather has been nice. Living in Levis, LLB flannel and chamois with wool socks and LLB camp mocs. Pretty perfect.


I'd love to see some pics.


----------



## FLMike

BB 3/2 blazer, wool gabs, and non-iron PPBD
Pheasant tie from Gorsart Clothes NY
Alden color 8 full-straps


























Continuing the pheasant theme.....


----------



## WillBarrett

FiscalDean said:


> I'd love to see some pics.


Next time I wear it, I'll be sure, too. Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Flairball

Cold again, today. May need to wear my top coat with this rig.

The details; top.









The details; bottom.









The full monty.









I have become fond of combining my green cords with a blue shirt, and an earthy brown toned v-neck. Tossed in the MacKintosh tartan tie for some contrast, and think it works well.


----------



## orange fury

I had a goofy look on my face this morning, so were going cropped. Excuse the shirt sleeve length, its slightly too long and slipped a bit:




Lands End Charter Collection British tweed
RL chinos
Stafford OCBD/boots
Robert Talbott ancient madder tie
Paul Frederick PS

ideally I would've worn darker chinos and an ecru shirt, but my darker chinos are still drying and I need to get some ecru shirts.


----------



## CMDC

BB Harris Tweed sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
BB tie
LLB double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## sskim3

Great tweed coats guys. Decided to go heavy sweater with my gloverall coat.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



FiscalDean said:


> Great tie, may I ask who the maker is?


Thanks, I'm not sure of the make; there's no tag on it. The tie was a hand me down and it's quite old, but it's wool and as you can see it's got some great colors.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Reuben said:


> Glad you're getting some good usage out of these but I still feel like the trade wasn't exactly fair considering what I got in exchange:
> 
> RT Repp tie
> BB Makers OCBD
> BB Makers 3-piece sack (from ThatDudeOrion)
> BB "Peale" shoes


I'm really happy to see it go to someone who can appreciate it and wear it well. Besides, as much as I wanted it to, it was never going to fit me, unlike the shoes which I am thoroughly enjoying.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

First things first, I know the sleeves on the SC are too short, I'm posting to see if the group thinks the rest of it is good enough to spend the money on alterations

HSM topcoat from TweedyDon
Palm Beach plaid flannel SC
PRL yellow OCBD
LE paisley neat 
Club room cords olive
Florsheim imp. shell PTB's


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I had a goofy look on my face this morning, so were going cropped. Excuse the shirt sleeve length, its slightly too long and slipped a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Charter Collection British tweed


Home run here, OF! Because of where I live, I don't own any tweed, but I'm really liking this one. Vintage, I assume?


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Home run here, OF! Because of where I live, I don't own any tweed, but I'm really liking this one. Vintage, I assume?


Thanks! It is vintage- the LE Charter Collection was only around from 1983-1986, so 28-31 years old. Which is a shame, because the LE-CC stuff I've run across is actually really nice.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Agreed, OF's combo looks great overall. Tie and PS seem to work well together. White, tan, and brown between shirt, trousers, etc looks nice.


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> First things first, I know the sleeves on the SC are too short, I'm posting to see if the group thinks the rest of it is good enough to spend the money on alterations


Based on this photograph, I'd say the Palm Beach jacket fits well and will look even better with lengthened sleeves. I also like that topcoat quite a bit. And of course, the shoes, which I covet.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Thanks! It is vintage- the LE Charter Collection was only around from 1983-1986, so 28-31 years old. Which is a shame, because the LE-CC stuff I've run across is actually really nice.


Yes, Lands' End Charter Collection items are very nice, including this jacket!


----------



## Duvel

OF, I'm actually very okay with that shirt sleeve length.


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


> To clarify, my comment on the buttons/shoes was only with respect to their pairing with black. They definitely don't clash with the rest of the outfit at all.
> 
> I will agree to disagree with everyone on black. I just don't like it. I don't really notice if it's flecked into a tweed fabric but to me a black tie in the middle of a bunch of other earthy colors just stops the music.
> 
> To the question on what to wear with this coat and a yellow shirt, it's tough to be 100% certain over a computer but I might try:
> 
> 
> Solids with texture: maybe crimson; burgundy; dark green; rust/burnt orange; or brown. I still think navy would go well, too. Any of these would look especially nice in a texture like this:
> 
> 
> Others: the standard green Brooks Argyle & Sutherland stripe; or an emblematic with any of the above as its base color.
> 
> A medium blue sweater would look good with most of these, as well.


The main thing I'm picking up is you just don't like a black tie. Fair enough, to each his own. But I don't think the tie throws the rig off the cliff.

I think some of the options mentioned above would also work well. I need to pick up a few more knitted ties in the suggested colors.

I'd just like to point out that there is plenty of precedent for the black knit tie in a Trad wardrobe:
https://www.ivy-style.com/the-black-knit-tie-the-great-neutralizer.html

J Press even offers one: 
https://www.jpressonline.com/silk-knit-tie-black/


----------



## Reuben

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I'm really happy to see it go to someone who can appreciate it and wear it well. Besides, as much as I wanted it to, it was never going to fit me, unlike the shoes which I am thoroughly enjoying.


Well, it couldn't fit me better! Ok, maybe it could, the left sleeve needs another quarter inch, the waist could lose a half-inch and my tailor forgot to add the braces buttons but those are minor alterations.

Love the Palm Beach jacket, you've been killing it with the colorful tweeds lately. If you come across any that're a touch too big, you know who to call!


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Based on this photograph, I'd say the Palm Beach jacket fits well and will look even better with lengthened sleeves. I also like that topcoat quite a bit. And of course, the shoes, which I covet.


I agree, I really like that sportcoat. With the sleeves at the right length it will be great! I like it paired with that tie as well, the scale of the patterns go very well together.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Reuben said:


> Well, it couldn't fit me better! Ok, maybe it could, the left sleeve needs another quarter inch, the waist could lose a half-inch and my tailor forgot to add the braces buttons but those are minor alterations.
> 
> Love the Palm Beach jacket, you've been killing it with the colorful tweeds lately. If you come across any that're a touch too big, you know who to call!


The lack of brace buttons on those always irked me...of all the things, one would think a vintage brooks 3p suit would have brace buttons on the darn trousers. And yes, I have been blessed lately, now I'm not finding any 3/2 sacks, but I'm thrilled with the soft shouldered USA made 2b darted stuff in interesting colors/patterns that I've been finding lately. Would you fit in a 43L yet? I saw a set of 3 LE tweeds from the same donor recently...



ThePopinjay said:


> I agree, I really like that sportcoat. With the sleeves at the right length it will be great! I like it paired with that tie as well, the scale of the patterns go very well together.


Thanks for this! I really enjoy all the rigs you post, you have a great eye and I look up to your aesthetic, I consider your comments high praise.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

jimw said:


> Very nice Gloverall, Argyle - do you find it to be a nice warm coat? I'd like to pull the trigger on one, perhaps in eBay if nothing more, before long.
> 
> Jim


It is super warm without being too bulky. The rope is going to need replacing a little on mine, but that's an easy enough fix. My principal stopped me on the way in to complement how "warm and manly" it looked! :rolleyes2:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thank you! That's very kind of you to say.

Today- It's a cold one out there.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

A cold, damp day:



60's Stanley Blacker basketweave tweed sport coat
LE buff challis tie
Woolovers bottle green lambswool cardigan
LE OCBD
LE Tailored Fit Cords
Cole Haan boots

Not pictured:
Waxed cotton Barbour look-alike
Pringle wool scarf in Lamont tartan


----------



## stcolumba

New O'Connell's Shetland sweater. Color: mushroom The bottom picture is a fairly true depiction of the color.

It took me three tries, but, finally, I found the right size for me. This is a size 38. The sleeves are plenty long; I just have them pushed up for some reason.


----------



## sskim3

Lovely look and i really like how the suede looks with the combo.


----------



## Duvel

STC, looks very good! What is your usual jacket size? Also, regarding the sleeves, would you consider cuffing them? That's what I do with my longer sleeves, and I think it looks particularly trad/Ivy that way.



stcolumba said:


> New O'Connell's Shetland sweater. Color: mushroom The bottom picture is a fairly true depiction of the color.
> 
> It took me three tries, but, finally, I found the right size for me. This is a size 38. The sleeves are plenty long; I just have them pushed up for some reason.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


>


Very nice pics, as usual, but that Filson looks huge! I'm thinking it must just be the camera angle.....that's the 258, correct? I love my otter green 257.


----------



## conductor

Spin Evans said:


> St. C, your pea coat is making me ache for my own. It being black, my girlfriend would forever chastise me for wearing brown shoes with it.
> 
> Last night we celebrated Halloween by going to the campground, singing songs with Chip n' Dale, and roasting s'mores. Temps of 62°, with a cold wind that was definitely not from the south.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage PRL cardigan
> PRL flannel shirt
> J Crew balding cords
> LL Bean Boots


Great cardigan - it looks very cozy!


----------



## conductor

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Thrifted Gloverall
> LLB cords
> LE tattersall
> Ban. Rep. cardigan (couldn't find a shawl collar)
> JCrew tweed tie
> Rockports I don't mind ruining with my %$#* orthotic inserts.
> And BB socks.


Looking very snug indeed in those layers! Nicely done!


----------



## Sir Cingle

There's a lot of nice stuff on this page.

Here's a shot of my J. Press Shaggy Dog tweed jacket, from the San Francisco era:


----------



## LeeLo

Argyll N. Sutherland said:


> Thrifted Gloverall
> LLB cords
> LE tattersall
> Ban. Rep. cardigan (couldn't find a shawl collar)
> JCrew tweed tie
> Rockports I don't mind ruining with my %$#* orthotic inserts.
> And BB socks.


I must ask...where did you get that spectacular argyle and sutherland watch strap??? It must be you favorite color scheme considering that's your name on the forum.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Sir Cingle said:


> There's a lot of nice stuff on this page.
> 
> Here's a shot of my J. Press Shaggy Dog tweed jacket, from the San Francisco era:
> 
> View attachment 13199


Killer stuff. Whole rig is up my alley. Dig the jacket. Dig the tie. Spruce up that collar roll & tie dimple and you are good to go!

STC - That color is next on my list. You wear it well.

Flairball - You have posted some really nice tweed combos lately.

FL Cracka - I am glad that tie found a good home. I almost purchased it several times. Your pillow is even better than the tie.

OF - I like the tweed looks lately.


----------



## Z.J.P

Didn't know you posted here.

One of my favorite Tumblr pages.

Sharp.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

LeeLo said:


> I must ask...where did you get that spectacular argyle and sutherland watch strap??? It must be you favorite color scheme considering that's your name on the forum.


Its from the Brooks Bros. Factory Store.


----------



## Sir Cingle

Thanks, OCBD! Yes, that's not much of a collar roll, and that is also one lazy and tiny knot! But that Shaggy Dog jacket is great, and it's only because of CMDC's eagle eye that I picked it up on eBay.


----------



## stcolumba

FLCracka said:


> Very nice pics, as usual, but that Filson looks huge! I'm thinking it must just be the camera angle.....that's the 258, correct? I love my otter green 257.


The Filson is huge! I have a lot of stuff to carry around.


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> STC, looks very good! What is your usual jacket size? Also, regarding the sleeves, would you consider cuffing them? That's what I do with my longer sleeves, and I think it looks particularly trad/Ivy that way.


Usual jacket size is 39. The sleeves on this sweater are just the perfect length without cuffing. I just had the sleeves pushed up for whatever reason.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> BB Harris Tweed sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> BB tie
> LLB double L khakis
> Alden AWW


Love it, everything is perfect; the tie and the P S are really working with the colors of the windowpane. We're certainly seeing a plethora of paisley lately.


----------



## efdll

A plethora of paisley. I like that.


----------



## orange fury

Tried to be patriotic-ish for Election Day:




Corbin 3/2
RL chinos
Stafford OCBD
Talbott (for Mills-Touché) Royal Navy stripe tie
Cole Haan bits

i actually originally planned on wearing this Alynn tie this morning, but it absolutely would not cooperate with me. I think there's a commentary there...but I'll leave that for the interchange lol.


----------



## Duvel

Nice, OF. I wore something similar yesterday: my Ben Silver x Corbin navy sack with blue BB OCBD and a regimental tie. Somebody asked if I was running for office. In actuality, I had to present an award at work, and I merely smiled and told them I had to give a speech. Today I decided to confidently buck the election trend and went with tweed and a uni-stripe. I always vote but I abhor the hoopla, which is one reason Mrs D and I are off the cable TV grid.


----------



## Oldsport

Nice. Exactly which Stafford OCBD is that? I need some OCBDs that are a little bit more refined and that one looks nice. Thanks.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 55º with 59% relative humidity. Overcast and still. Fall Foliage looks great!














































Off to the polling place! Donegal tweed,White OCBD, Argyll & Sutherland tie, Brown Suede belt, Covert Cloth trousers, Brown OTC socks, Brown Suede loafers.


----------



## Shaver

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 55º with 59% relative humidity. Overcast and still. Fall Foliage looks great!


This jacket is an absolutely delightful looking cloth and resonates so harmoniously with the Autumnal environment. Flawless.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Oddly enough I found another union made Palm Beach this weekend, from a different donor with longer arms. I bought it because it was $2 and also because I've been looking for a camel blazer for a while...This is however not camel, 100% wool, but it's camel colored, so I thought it a neat combination of the color I wanted and perhaps without the durability issues of camel hair, plus it has patch pockets, so how could I not try it out. Turns out this thing has some issues of its own, lol, it wrinkled really, really, really badly in the 1 hour I wore it this morning before taking the pics, that's why I took them with it open. Since I know this blazer isn't going to work long term, I'm mainly looking for feedback on the colors/patterns used in this outfit to see if my head was in the right place.

Palm Beach John Weitz signature camel colored wool blazer
LE non-iron blue uni stripe OCBD
Talbott paisley neat
BB cords (quite similar color to yesterday's, but a little more brown than olive, NB these have a much shorter rise than I was expecting for mainline BB)
vtg Bostonian ShelLWB


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Shaver said:


> This jacket is an absolutely delightful looking cloth and resonates so harmoniously with the Autumnal environment. Flawless.


I couldn't agree more. I remember Bill posting recently that he tries to dress in harmony with his environment and this rig may hammer that point home better than anything I've seen.

Billax, could you tell us about the pocket square? It's an interesting looking fabric that I just can't recognize at the moment.


----------



## Billax

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I couldn't agree more. I remember Bill posting recently that he tries to dress in harmony with his environment and this rig may hammer that point home better than anything I've seen.
> 
> Billax, could you tell us about the pocket square? It's an interesting looking fabric that I just can't recognize at the moment.


Thanks for the kind comments, Shaver and TDO. TDO, the pocket square is 20% Linen and 80% silk with hand rolled edges. It's hefty!


----------



## Reuben

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Oddly enough I found another union made Palm Beach this weekend, from a different donor with longer arms. I bought it because it was $2 and also because I've been looking for a camel blazer for a while...This is however not camel, 100% wool, but it's camel colored, so I thought it a neat combination of the color I wanted and perhaps without the durability issues of camel hair, plus it has patch pockets, so how could I not try it out.


Glad to hear that Palm Beach has been working well for you, I just won an old union-made palm beach four-piece on eBay that I've got high hopes for.


----------



## orange fury

Triathlete said:


> Nice. Exactly which Stafford OCBD is that? I need some OCBDs that are a little bit more refined and that one looks nice. Thanks.


This one:
https://m.jcpenney.com/jcp/product....eprtmtName=&cateId=&cateName=&return=&grview=

Its okay, it has a good collar roll and the 60/40 cotton/poly blend isn't nearly as bad as non-iron treatments, but they've primarily served as filler in my closet until I can replace them all with Brooks shirts. For $17/apiece on sale though, they've been pretty darn decent. And the fitted one fits me pretty well


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 55º with 59% relative humidity. Overcast and still. Fall Foliage looks great!
> 
> Off to the polling place! Donegal tweed,White OCBD, Argyll & Sutherland tie, Brown Suede belt, Covert Cloth trousers, Brown OTC socks, Brown Suede loafers.


One of the nicest tweeds that I have ever seen.


----------



## stcolumba

Bag packed for choir rehearsal. Off to vote! Why does it always rain on Election Day??

J Press OCBD
Spirit of Shetland sweater
Saddleback bag


----------



## Patrick06790

Long day and night...and morning ahead. Elections. Gack.


----------



## svb

Z.J.P said:


> Didn't know you posted here.
> 
> One of my favorite Tumblr pages.
> 
> Sharp.


Thanks! Yeah, only when I have something that I think is close enough to qualify. So, not often, but occasionally.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Stcolumba, great sweater and barbour. These clothes are reason enough to pray for rain.


----------



## HerrDavid

Patrick06790 said:


> Long day and night...and morning ahead. Elections. Gack.


That's a helluva collar, Patrick. Mercer's?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Reuben said:


> Glad to hear that Palm Beach has been working well for you, I just won an old union-made palm beach four-piece on eBay that I've got high hopes for.


Pardon my ignorance, but what's the 4th piece? Also, I couldn't be happier with the construction of both the plaid SC and camel colored blazer I picked up, so I don't think you'll be disappointed. If the blazer were made of a more resilient weave/weight/type of cloth, I'd be over the moon.


----------



## Reuben

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's the 4th piece? Also, I couldn't be happier with the construction of both the plaid SC and camel colored blazer I picked up, so I don't think you'll be disappointed. If the blazer were made of a more resilient weave/weight/type of cloth, I'd be over the moon.


It's interesting, I haven't seen this particular concept before either. Basically it's a forest green jacket, a reversible vest, green on one side and tan and brown check on the other, and pants to go with either side of the vest. I think the typical "four-piece" would be matching tweed breeches, vest, shooting jacket, and hat.


----------



## Patrick06790

HerrDavid said:


> That's a helluva collar, Patrick. Mercer's?


You guessed it


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> It's interesting, I haven't seen this particular concept before either. Basically it's a forest green jacket, a reversible vest, green on one side and tan and brown check on the other, and pants to go with either side of the vest. I think the typical "four-piece" would be matching tweed breeches, vest, shooting jacket, and hat.


Shucks. I was really looking forward to pictures of you going hunting wearing plus-fours


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Shucks. I was really looking forward to pictures of you going hunting wearing plus-fours


I'll have to see if my dad will let me borrow his. The hat's gonna be too small for this noggin, though.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Donegal tweed...


Great jacket. As it happens, I have a very similar Donegal Mist tweed that I need to list on the exchange. Too small for me, unfortunately.


----------



## sskim3

Apologies for bathroom pick. Warmer in NYC so no need for anything too heavy.


----------



## Jovan

The light pink tie looks out of place against the dark striped shirt. I think burgundy may have looked better or at least a shirt without dark and bold stripes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Seeing Billax in a repp tie is a rarity and always a treat. Bad pic today, but I will share anyways.

STC - I think we understand sweaters in a way that not all other do


----------



## ThePopinjay

Some intense weather today. Wore one of my sail rigger oxfords as well.


----------



## Reuben

Today's bright, sunny day called for bright, sunny colors:




























Langrock heathered pink shetland crewneck
Gitman crayola tattersall hidden buttondown
Land's end needlepoint
Bill's khakis
Sky-blue Pantherellas
Scotchgrain florsheim gunboats


----------



## Billax

Reuben said:


> Today's bright, sunny day called for bright, sunny colors:


Great looking outfit, today, Reuben! Appealing from head to toe.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben- super, super jealous of that belt. And the sweater, for that matter.


----------



## Reuben

Just wanted to add that the past couple pages have been full of real winners, seems like the changing seasons have brought out the best in the forum.



Billax said:


> Great looking outfit, today, Reuben! Appealing from head to toe.


Thank you very much, sir! Coming from you that's high praise indeed. I love that donegal tweed jacket you wore today, by the way.



orange fury said:


> Reuben- super, super jealous of that belt. And the sweater, for that matter.


The belt was ~$10 shipped last spring, believe it or not. It was listed in Land's End's uber-clearance section and made it to the final discount percentage. I jumped on it pretty dang quick at that price and then had my local cobbler lop six inches off a couple weeks ago so it fit again. And the sweater was obviously purchased secondhand, but I can see why Langrock had the reputation it did. The shades of heathered pink are absolutely perfect, I just wish I could take a picture that did it justice


----------



## orange fury

Doctor appointment today, so kind of casual. Also, taking this before it starts pouring-


RL polo/chinos/jacket
Lacoste surcingle
Stafford boots


----------



## sskim3

Warmer in NYC so wearing a hopsack blazer from HF. 

Have a cardigan on because the office still blasts the AC. 

Stayed pretty neutral with colors since the pink tie yesterday didn't get too much love. LoL


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Doctor appointment today, so kind of casual. Also, taking this before it starts pouring-
> 
> RL polo/chinos/jacket
> Lacoste surcingle
> Stafford boots


I assume this is how the rest of your office usually dresses.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I assume this is how the rest of your office usually dresses.


Haha yeah, except increase the length of the pants a couple inches and swap everything for nike/UnderArmor


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Linett Ltd tweed
vtg LE must iron OCBD in pink
Roosterknit in BLACK for gamma 
Bill's khakis
FI LWB
fresh haircut


----------



## Fading Fast

TDO - Others have already noted this, but you deserver the AAAC MID (most improved dresser) award and you won it in the shortest time in memory. It might only be that you haven't cinched your sport coat down, but the collar of the sport coat is not snug enough against your shirt collar. But that is a small quibble in an overall very nice, casual, Trad outfit (and the sport coat material is outstanding).


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> TDO - Others have already noted this, but you deserver the AAAC MID (most improved dresser) award and you won it in the shortest time in memory. It might only be that you haven't cinched your sport coat down, but the collar of the sport coat is not snug enough against your shirt collar. But that is a small quibble in an overall very nice, casual, Trad outfit (and the sport coat material is outstanding).


Thank you very much FF!

That issue with my sport coat collars shows up somewhat regularly, I forget sometimes to pop the collar, as it were, before taking the pics. As I move around and stuff the collar tends to get pushed open a bit, I *think* due to the fact my shoulders are broader than the average 42R sport coat is designed to fit.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FiscalDean -- the tie you asked about ages ago is from Robert Talbott.

TDO, I think the issue might be shoulder width, but it might be a front/back balance issue. Are you puffing your chest out to take pictures?


----------



## Duvel

TDO, I think this looks great but to my eye the jacket looks slightly small. I wonder if you might be more of a 44?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel said:


> TDO, I think this looks great but to my eye the jacket looks slightly small. I wonder if you might be more of a 44?


Some of my thrifts have been 44R's to accommodate my shoulders, but I think in the case of this jacket, not fixing the lapels before I snapped threw the drape off on the whole thing, see updated pic below, X'ing at the waist is mostly gone, plus if I pull it out, I've got plenty of room at the waist, which gets way worse in 44's. Oh and I know the sleeve length looks all screwy now, but its just because they're a bit bunchy from wearing the SC while I work at my terminal.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, TDO. I agree that you don't want much more room than that in the waist. Fit pics are always difficult--I never feel like they depict my clothes to their best effect.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for The Outlet Company of Rhode Island
Orvis tattersall shirt
Austin Reed wool tie
Hand-rolled pocket square from member Wacolo (he makes excellent items!)
LL Bean belt
Lands' End original chinos, tailored fit
Timberland socks (not visible)
Stafford Deacon boots


----------



## Brio1

ThePopinjay said:


> Some intense weather today. Wore one of my sail rigger oxfords as well.


I like the photographs on the Thornproof blog as well, but I suggest that you lose the toothpick. :eek2:

Thanks in advance ... :biggrin:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Brio1 said:


> I like the photographs on the Thornproof blog as well, but I suggest that you lose the toothpick. :eek2:
> 
> Thanks in advance ... :biggrin:


I'll certainly take it into consideration!


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> I'll certainly take it into consideration!


If you choose not to, however, Kaufmann Mercantile has a nifty leather toothpick holder for around $6 IIRC. Completely superfluous, but still.


----------



## Brio1

ThePopinjay said:


> I'll certainly take it into consideration!


Perhaps a pipe stem would be more becoming to you ...

I like your blog , sir. Keep up the good work . :icon_study:


----------



## Brio1

orange fury said:


> If you choose not to, however, Kaufmann Mercantile has a nifty leather toothpick holder for around $6 IIRC. Completely superfluous, but still.


Who other than a yokel would employ such a device while in polite society ? :icon_pale:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Brio1 said:


> Perhaps a pipe stem would be more becoming to you ...
> 
> I like your blog , sir. Keep up the good work . :icon_study:


Thank you!!

And OF: to be honest that toothpick holder has me intrigued...


----------



## stcolumba

Bean, Brooks, Bar, and 'Bucks.


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Reuben said:


> Today's bright, sunny day called for bright, sunny colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That belt! That magnificent belt! I could weep with envy.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

My jacket is uncannily like The Popinjay's! Thanks, TweedyDon! Anyway, the pattern is a mix of browns, some more golden, some more muted, with prominent green and less prominent russet stripes. Once I put it on with green chinos, I thought, hmm, that's a lot of green already. Perhaps a dark brown knit tie, to keep it simple? Alternatively, I could wear tan twill woolen trousers, and arrange the shirt and tie as The Popinjay did: blue OCBD and navy knit tie (the only color I own right now). 

The shoes are new MacTavishes, in cognac.

I need some alterations (sleeve, waist), but I'm open to ideas here. Maybe orange corduroys for GTH Friday?



In context (sorry about the smirk; I've never been photogenic):


----------



## orange fury

Love it SG! I'm a sucker for green chinos though lol


----------



## Flairball

Sorry folks, nothing special today. I feel like crap, and think I'm coming down with something, so I've kept it casual. This rig will barely see the light of day; just a dog walk.

Anyways,.....


----------



## Flairball

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Linett Ltd tweed
> vtg LE must iron OCBD in pink
> Roosterknit in BLACK for gamma
> Bill's khakis
> FI LWB
> fresh haircut


Two thumbs up from this guy.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for The Outlet Company of Rhode Island
> Orvis tattersall shirt
> Austin Reed wool tie
> Hand-rolled pocket square from member Wacolo (he makes excellent items!)
> LL Bean belt
> Lands' End original chinos, tailored fit
> Timberland socks (not visible)
> Stafford Deacon boots


You've knocked it out of the ball park with this rig. Very nice. Very nice use of the Orvis tattersall. I've eye-balled that tattersall a few times, but not sure Icould pull it off other than very casually.


----------



## Duvel

Great argyle sweater, STC.



stcolumba said:


> Bean, Brooks, Bar, and 'Bucks.


----------



## ThePopinjay

SlideGuitarist said:


> My jacket is uncannily like The Popinjay's! Thanks, TweedyDon! Anyway, the pattern is a mix of browns, some more golden, some more muted, with prominent green and less prominent russet stripes. Once I put it on with green chinos, I thought, hmm, that's a lot of green already. Perhaps a dark brown knit tie, to keep it simple? Alternatively, I could wear tan twill woolen trousers, and arrange the shirt and tie as The Popinjay did: blue OCBD and navy knit tie (the only color I own right now).
> 
> The shoes are new MacTavishes, in cognac.
> 
> I need some alterations (sleeve, waist), but I'm open to ideas here. Maybe orange corduroys for GTH Friday?
> 
> In context (sorry about the smirk; I've never been photogenic):


Something to play off that rust orange in there would be nice. Of course like you said, a navy knit goes with anything, I've found I get almost as much use out of a forest green knit tie from lands end that I thrifted. They make wonderful knits that knot very nicely and are extremely cheap when their sales roll around.


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Linett Ltd tweed
> vtg LE must iron OCBD in pink
> Roosterknit in BLACK for gamma
> Bill's khakis
> FI LWB
> fresh haircut


Thanks for thinking of me with the black knit tie--looks good. Dang, I need some LWBs like those you're sporting here.


----------



## gamma68

Flairball said:


> You've knocked it out of the ball park with this rig. Very nice. Very nice use of the Orvis tattersall. I've eye-balled that tattersall a few times, but not sure Icould pull it off other than very casually.


Thank you, sir. I admit I had a devil of a time trying to pair shirt/pants/tie with this jacket. I'm not even sure how to describe the tweed color. The best I can come up with is moss, but at times it seems to have a reddish hue, depending on the light. I tried a light colored tattersall and dark moss chinos, but it just didn't feel right. Then I remembered this Orvis shirt, and it seems to work nicely.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


WOW! I'm really digging all the colorful flecks in this jacket, which I think you've shown before. Please remind me of the make?


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


> Some intense weather today. Wore one of my sail rigger oxfords as well.


Ahh, a black-knit tie with a Sail Rigger OCBD.

How do you handle the third-collar button when wearing a tie with this shirt. Just leave it undone, right? Because of that third button, I've always treated my Sail Riggers casually and went sans tie.


----------



## ThePopinjay

gamma68 said:


> Ahh, a black-knit tie with a Sail Rigger OCBD.
> 
> How do you handle the third-collar button when wearing a tie with this shirt. Just leave it undone, right? Because of that third button, I've always treated my Sail Riggers casually and went sans tie.


It's actually a Navy Lands end knit (my only knit with a triangular bottom). But yeah I always just leave them undone.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> WOW! I'm really digging all the colorful flecks in this jacket, which I think you've shown before. Please remind me of the make?


Thanks Gamma. Now sure of the maker, but it was made for Roderick St. James yet another defunct menswear shop. This one was in Naptown. Also, your last post was very nice. The coat, shirt, and tie combo looked really good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Linett Ltd tweed
> vtg LE must iron OCBD in pink
> Roosterknit in BLACK for gamma
> Bill's khakis
> FI LWB
> fresh haircut


TDO, you have been making great progress which is why I am going to tell you that your jacket looks too small. I could be wrong, but it looks to pulling in all kinds of places. I have similar problems with shoulder, chest, and drop to waist. Keep up the good work!


----------



## FLMike

^+1. Definitely too short in the body.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

SlideGuitarist said:


> My jacket is uncannily like The Popinjay's! Thanks, TweedyDon! Anyway, the pattern is a mix of browns, some more golden, some more muted, with prominent green and less prominent russet stripes. Once I put it on with green chinos, I thought, hmm, that's a lot of green already. Perhaps a dark brown knit tie, to keep it simple? Alternatively, I could wear tan twill woolen trousers, and arrange the shirt and tie as The Popinjay did: blue OCBD and navy knit tie (the only color I own right now).
> 
> The shoes are new MacTavishes, in cognac.
> 
> I need some alterations (sleeve, waist), but I'm open to ideas here. Maybe orange corduroys for GTH Friday?
> 
> In context (sorry about the smirk; I've never been photogenic):


Maybe an earth tone based foulard?


----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> My jacket is uncannily like The Popinjay's! Thanks, TweedyDon! Anyway, the pattern is a mix of browns, some more golden, some more muted, with prominent green and less prominent russet stripes. Once I put it on with green chinos, I thought, hmm, that's a lot of green already. Perhaps a dark brown knit tie, to keep it simple? Alternatively, I could wear tan twill woolen trousers, and arrange the shirt and tie as The Popinjay did: blue OCBD and navy knit tie (the only color I own right now).
> 
> The shoes are new MacTavishes, in cognac.
> 
> I need some alterations (sleeve, waist), but I'm open to ideas here. Maybe orange corduroys for GTH Friday?
> 
> In context (sorry about the smirk; I've never been photogenic):


I like the green chinos. I have a couple pair of green moleskin trousers which work well for me. Have you considered combining that jacket with a tatersall? Also, looking at the rust color in the socks I would think you could combine with a rust/saffron color, either a v-neck, or a tie. Anyway, just thinking.

And don't give up the smirk. You smirk well. Work the smirk.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Long day + my chinos look awful = Bad pic

Slideguitarist - Misread your post. You wanted trouser suggestions. I would do any tan, light, or olive with that tweed.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> I like the green chinos. I have a couple pair of green moleskin trousers which work well for me. Have you considered combining that jacket with a tatersall? Also, looking at the rust color in the socks I would think you could combine with a rust/saffron color, either a v-neck, or a tie. Anyway, just thinking.
> 
> And don't give up the smirk. You smirk well. Work the smirk.


Well, the smirk is friendlier than my usual glower.

Thanks for the advice! I have learned from other postings that with tweed, tattersall looks more idiomatic than a solid shirt; the ecru pinpoint shirt seems to be from a slightly dressier "code." Given just what I've spent on alterations recently, I will probably opt for the simplest tweak, namely a rust knit tie from the TieBar ($25). Or remove the green chinos as the focal point, switch to tan or lovat trousers, and go with blue OCBD + navy knit tie.


----------



## Duvel

OCBD, it is, as they say, all relative. Your chinos only look awful by your elevated standards. I think you still look great. Really like that tie.


----------



## Jovan

They don't look awful, they just look like cotton trousers should by the end of the day. Your outfit looks great.

Trying out the Sebastian Ward shirt today. In a word: Awesome. But I'd only recommend it for taller or longer-necked people due to the collar shape.

Brooks Brothers suit
Sebastian Ward shirt
Kenneth Cole tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Croft & Barrow belt
Allen Edmonds shoes
Texsa socks


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> They don't look awful, they just look like cotton trousers should by the end of the day. Your outfit looks great.
> 
> Trying out the Sebastian Ward shirt today. In a word: Awesome. But I'd only recommend it for taller or longer-necked people due to the collar shape.
> 
> Brooks Brothers suit
> Sebastian Ward shirt
> Kenneth Cole tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Croft & Barrow belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Texsa socks


Everything looks solid here, except for the blue socks. Grey would be a better choice with the grey suit. Otherwise very sharp.


----------



## Ekphrastic

Jovan said:


> They don't look awful, they just look like cotton trousers should by the end of the day. Your outfit looks great.
> 
> Trying out the Sebastian Ward shirt today. In a word: Awesome. But I'd only recommend it for taller or longer-necked people due to the collar shape.
> 
> Brooks Brothers suit
> Sebastian Ward shirt
> Kenneth Cole tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Croft & Barrow belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Texsa socks


Well done balancing the two scales of the stripes.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> They don't look awful, they just look like cotton trousers should by the end of the day. Your outfit looks great.
> 
> Trying out the Sebastian Ward shirt today. In a word: Awesome. But I'd only recommend it for taller or longer-necked people due to the collar shape.
> 
> Brooks Brothers suit
> Sebastian Ward shirt
> Kenneth Cole tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Croft & Barrow belt
> Allen Edmonds shoes
> Texsa socks


Everything looks great, but I love that shirt. Part of me wants to say that the collar screams for something like a 1/2 Windsor, but I really like the effect the FIH makes.

also, I almost always prefer a FIH knot, so I'm probably biased. Solid dimple too.


----------



## orange fury

Brio1 said:


> Perhaps a pipe stem would be more becoming to you ...
> 
> I like your blog , sir. Keep up the good work . :icon_study:


+1, if you're so inclined. I enjoy pipes though.



ThePopinjay said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> And OF: to be honest that toothpick holder has me intrigued...


I've been considering getting one for a while, especially for the price they're pretty neat. Again, superfluous, but neat


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> Everything looks solid here, except for the blue socks. Grey would be a better choice with the grey suit. Otherwise very sharp.


I think we've discussed it before but we are men of different opinions on this matter. I believe socks can be coordinated to anything else in the outfit -- in this case the blue stripe of the shirt. Thank you though.



Ekphrastic said:


> Well done balancing the two scales of the stripes.


Appreciate the compliment, though my striped shirts are always narrower in scale than my rope/chalk/pinstripe suits which makes it pretty straightforward.



orange fury said:


> Everything looks great, but I love that shirt. Part of me wants to say that the collar screams for something like a 1/2 Windsor, but I really like the effect the FIH makes.
> 
> also, I almost always prefer a FIH knot, so I'm probably biased. Solid dimple too.


Thank you for the comments! I was actually considering that earlier just for a change of pace. But upon trying it just now (my tie was loosened for the day), it is a bit too Gordon Gekko/Patrick Bateman for my tastes. In my personal opinion, it looks better and less self-conscious to not care if your tie's band shows with a spread collar and four in hand knot. But I'll let you guys decide for yourselves:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Apropos of Jovan's ensemble: I like the 4IH with the spread collar. That's exactly how Mark Gatiss as Mycroft Holmes is costumed by Gieves & Hawkes for the BBC's _Sherlock_, FWIW, as (presumably) an impeccable British establishment type. Should the height of the collar on Jovan's neck affect the choice of knot? Just asking.

I assume this link will go stale, but:


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks Gamma. Now sure of the maker, but it was made for Roderick St. James yet another defunct menswear shop. This one was in Naptown. Also, your last post was very nice. The coat, shirt, and tie combo looked really good.


Thanks, OCBD! Love that jacket of yours. And don't sweat the creased chinos. Unless you hover in place all day long, I don't see how it can be avoided.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Thank you for the comments! I was actually considering that earlier just for a change of pace. But upon trying it just now (my tie was loosened for the day), it is a bit too Gordon Gekko/Patrick Bateman for my tastes. In my personal opinion, it looks better and less self-conscious to not care if your tie's band shows with a spread collar and four in hand knot. But I'll let you guys decide for yourselves:


Meh, I think either way looks good, put I probably prefer the FIH- I like the collar band behind the knot, either way


----------



## Jovan

SlideGuitarist said:


> Apropos of Jovan's ensemble: I like the 4IH with the spread collar. That's exactly how Mark Gatiss as Mycroft Holmes is costumed by Gieves & Hawkes for the BBC's _Sherlock_, FWIW, as (presumably) an impeccable British establishment type. Should the height of the collar on Jovan's neck affect the choice of knot? Just asking.
> 
> I assume this link will go stale, but:


I like it apart from the tie bar. (Which just looks prissy when worn to show with a waistcoat.) Though it looks like Gatiss could also benefit from a high collar stand like mine!



orange fury said:


> Meh, I think either way looks good, put I probably prefer the FIH- I like the collar band behind the knot, either way


It is quite tall -- taller than the collar I chose at Proper Cloth specifically for my longer neck. But it seems to work, which is all that matters. I can wear most off the rack collars and look passable, but it looks better if the stand is at least a quarter inch higher than normal.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan,

That shirt looks great. The collar appears substantial and well made. 

However, in the cuff shot, I notice a small wrinkle or line at the top of the cuff from the outer edge in for about an inch. I've had this happen with some of my shirts as I think they line the inside of the cuff with some material that is too stiff. Right now, it is hardly noticeable, but I wonder what you thought? Also, my experience is that when a shirt starts out with that issue, it only gets worse with washings and the cuff can end up with undulating waves. (I've noticed this in some of my shirts and it almost feels as if there is cardboard inside the shirt cuff - I know that isn't the case, but it can feel stiff and mis-shapened.)

I only bring this up to discuss the shirt's construction. The big picture is that it looks very nice and is part of a really good looking outfit. I just get (like I know you do) wrapped up in the details sometimes and wanted your on-site, user experience.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> And don't sweat the creased chinos. Unless you hover in place all day long, I don't see how it can be avoided.


Thanks Gamma. It isn't the creases or wrinkles that I mind, but that they are puffing out at the thigh and clinging around the ankle. They need to be pulled up to. I like wrinkles, but not bad fits


----------



## FLMike

BB yellow OCBD and grey wool trousers
J Press 3/2 blazer with my college crest blazer buttons
LE tie
AE belt (not shown)
BB for Alden walnut tassels

By the way, sorry for the lousy pics. That's a thin, yellow gold stripe on the tie.


----------



## ruvort

Here is my outfit from yesterday:







The sleeve length needs adjusted but otherwise any thoughts? I have to say I am loving this tie though. Expresses fall perfectly in my opinion.

Jacket: Harris Tweed
Shoes: AE Clifton's
Pants: Greg Peters -olive 
Tie: Liberty of London


----------



## sskim3

Raining and muggy and chilly in NYC... 

Donegal tweed coat (pic doesn't show the flecks of color really well)
Jcrew cashmere cotton aweater
LE OCBD
Beans boots for the weather (switched to suede loafers in the office... unseen)


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Jovan said:


> It is quite tall -- taller than the collar I chose at Proper Cloth specifically for my longer neck. But it seems to work, which is all that matters. I can wear most off the rack collars and look passable, but it looks better if the stand is at least a quarter inch higher than normal.


Jovan - Being in the tall, thin neck club, I really like that collar for a more formal shirt. I less like the prospect of paying $175 for an off the rack shirt though. Do you know how tall that collar band is? I might just have to order a couple of shirts from them to see if I like the fit in person. Tom


----------



## Flairball

Lousy, rainy weather here, today. Feeling better, but still sticking close to home, and keeping it casual.

The details.









The full monty.


----------



## stcolumba

Not particularly trad. But, maybe the tea qualifies.

Earl Grey for a grey day.


----------



## Duvel

FLCracka, the J. Press blazer has your college's crest buttons!? That is so great.


----------



## Duvel

Perfect, STC. I really like that cup, too.


----------



## bignilk

Skim, your top half is simply pleasant.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> FLCracka, the J. Press blazer has your college's crest buttons!? That is so great.


Yes. When I got the Press blazer, I thought the buttons felt (and sounded) kinda cheap, so I set out to find a replacement set. I don't recall where I got mine, but yes, I found some that featured my school's (FSU) crest. I think they cost around $50 for a 9 piece set.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


There's Captain Dashing with his cuppa tea! Looking great, as always.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 sack suit by Southwick for Van Boven
BB '346' pinpoint shirt
Vintage Hardy Amies tie
J Crew linen pocket square
BB belt (not visible)
Silver Toe socks
USA-made J&M Aristocraft saddle shoes
Topped with a vintage BB "wash and wear" balmacaan (which came in handy later with today's chilly rain)


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 sack suit by Southwick for Van Boven
> BB '346' pinpoint shirt
> Vintage Hardy Amies tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> BB belt (not visible)
> Silver Toe socks
> USA-made J&M Aristocraft saddle shoes
> Topped with a vintage BB "wash and wear" balmacaan (which came in handy later with today's chilly rain)


My favorite fabric for a suit! I still have a suit from Van Boven's that I purchased when I was in college....back in the days of "Zadok, the Priest". (I wear it once a year.) What a great store it was, back then. "Mister Kennedy" was the expert sales guy who always had a small broom to brush off the smallest speck of dust off a wool coat.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 sack suit by Southwick for Van Boven
> BB '346' pinpoint shirt
> Vintage Hardy Amies tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> BB belt (not visible)
> Silver Toe socks
> USA-made J&M Aristocraft saddle shoes
> Topped with a vintage BB "wash and wear" balmacaan (which came in handy later with today's chilly rain)


That suit looks mindblowingly good on you. I'm jealous.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> That suit looks mindblowingly good on you. I'm jealous.


Thank you, sir. I just have a mindblowingly good tailor.


----------



## sskim3

L-feld said:


> That suit looks mindblowingly good on you. I'm jealous.


agreed... this one is a winner and i love the shoe shine on those shoes!


----------



## stcolumba

The only way to survive a wet, cold, rainy, November afternoon is wool and Barbour.

I forgot to commend Gamma on his shoes. Beautiful shine!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

In the conference room of my new law office. 
HSMPlaid Wool Cashmere SC 
BBPoint Collar shirt 
BBMakers Tie 
HickeyFreeman Charcoal Grey Pants

Not Pictured AE Saddle Burgundy and Black 




I think this plaid makes me look a little more wide than I am.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind words everyone. Here is today.

Gamma - Killer suit!


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan,
> 
> That shirt looks great. The collar appears substantial and well made.
> 
> However, in the cuff shot, I notice a small wrinkle or line at the top of the cuff from the outer edge in for about an inch. I've had this happen with some of my shirts as I think they line the inside of the cuff with some material that is too stiff. Right now, it is hardly noticeable, but I wonder what you thought? Also, my experience is that when a shirt starts out with that issue, it only gets worse with washings and the cuff can end up with undulating waves. (I've noticed this in some of my shirts and it almost feels as if there is cardboard inside the shirt cuff - I know that isn't the case, but it can feel stiff and mis-shapened.)
> 
> I only bring this up to discuss the shirt's construction. The big picture is that it looks very nice and is part of a really good looking outfit. I just get (like I know you do) wrapped up in the details sometimes and wanted your on-site, user experience.


Thanks for your concern, though the cuffs are just fine. I simply wore the shirt right out of the package making the cuff appear a bit flat and slightly creased. Now that it's washed and pressed it's quite okay.



FLCracka said:


> BB yellow OCBD and grey wool trousers
> J Press 3/2 blazer with my college crest blazer buttons
> LE tie
> AE belt (not shown)
> BB for Alden walnut tassels
> 
> By the way, sorry for the lousy pics. That's a thin, yellow gold stripe on the tie.


Looks good. Though I think you, like Nobleprofessor, could really benefit from MTM or bespoke for your square shoulders.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Jovan - Being in the tall, thin neck club, I really like that collar for a more formal shirt. I less like the prospect of paying $175 for an off the rack shirt though. Do you know how tall that collar band is? I might just have to order a couple of shirts from them to see if I like the fit in person. Tom


It sounds like a lot, but there are more details they don't show on the website, such as reinforcing on the placket towards the last two buttons, the last button being horizontal, and the fact that the shirt has eight buttons. The collar stand is also fused from the outside in like Ledbury does, making it stand up better and less prone to curling over. They are made by a bespoke shirtmaker called Mel Gambert (relationship to Skip Gambert unclear). It's quite worth the asking price IMO.

I just measured and the band is 1 3/8" in front, 1 1/2" in back with the collar itself an additional 1 7/8" in back. If you want something similar but for less money, the Milano II from Proper Cloth is pretty close. The points are a bit shorter though. These are 4 1/8" long. However, Proper Cloth is the same quality as BB's made in Malaysia shirts. But they do have lots of good fitting and style options.



gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 sack suit by Southwick for Van Boven
> BB '346' pinpoint shirt
> Vintage Hardy Amies tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> BB belt (not visible)
> Silver Toe socks
> USA-made J&M Aristocraft saddle shoes
> Topped with a vintage BB "wash and wear" balmacaan (which came in handy later with today's chilly rain)


I didn't like the tie at first, but it looks better pictured with the shoes. Great suit, as everyone has said, and that's a hell of a mirror shine! How did you achieve that?


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> I didn't like the tie at first, but it looks better pictured with the shoes. Great suit, as everyone has said, and that's a hell of a mirror shine! How did you achieve that?


Thanks, sir. I wore the tie precisely because I knew I would wear these shoes. I didn't do anything special other than give the shoes a standard polish. Before the photo, I gave them a quick buff with one of those Bass instant shine sponges.


----------



## Billax

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 sack suit by Southwick for Van Boven
> BB '346' pinpoint shirt
> Vintage Hardy Amies tie
> J Crew linen pocket square
> BB belt (not visible)
> Silver Toe socks
> USA-made J&M Aristocraft saddle shoes
> Topped with a vintage BB "wash and wear" balmacaan (which came in handy later with today's chilly rain)


Outstanding rig, Gamma. The shine transcends reflectance and goes straight to radiation! Very nice.


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


> Outstanding rig, Gamma. The shine transcends reflectance and goes straight to glow! Very nice.


Thanks, Billax. I'm humbled by all the very nice comments that everyone passed along today.


----------



## Spin Evans

Absolutely love the yellow oxford, FLCracka. Yellow may not look great on me, but it's still my favorite color for oxfords.

Also really like the coat and suit, Gamma! And I'm pretty sure those shoes are made of mahogany. No other way they could be that shined and polished.


----------



## orange fury

Late posting, but it's been a really long day:

Corbin 3/2
Stafford OCBD
RL chinos
Ferrell Reed tie
Cole Haan bits


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I feel you OF. This is start of yet another long day for me.


----------



## sskim3

Doing my closest Billax impression. 







Cashmere/wool overcoat from cashmerr boutique (courtesy of mom's doc)
Jcrew lambswool sweater
Uniqlo OCBD
Jcrew donegal pants
Florsheim shell shoes


----------



## RT-Bone

-Barbour Beaufort
-LE lambswool
-BB OCBD

501s and suede chukkas below.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hardline_42

oxford cloth button down said:


> I feel you OF. This is start of yet another long day for me.


I like this a lot. Is that your new OC Shetland? I've always wanted the Animal House dusty pink Shetland but I didn't think there would be enough contrast with my mostly-khaki selection of trousers. I think you make it work really well here with the camel cords (they are cords, right)? This is a good example of Billax's low color contrast, high texture contrast concept. The white socks are just icing on the cake.


----------



## Duvel

That's the pink I'm after this season. Is it O'Connells?



oxford cloth button down said:


> I feel you OF. This is start of yet another long day for me.


----------



## Duvel

Yesterday in the cubicles of academia: Orvis 3/2 sack tweed, BB uni stripe OCBD, old wool tie made in Scotland. Not shown: J. Crew cuffed chinos, J. Crew brown dress belt, Clarks dark brown suede Originals desert boots.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I feel you OF. This is start of yet another long day for me.


Yeah, I pulled 13 hours at my office yesterday because I'm going to a funeral today and had to get a ton of stuff done. Always fun.

that shade of pink is great though, and well played on the white socks. Not something I could pull off, but you do it well


----------



## Duvel

Today preparing for the bike ride on the morning of casual Friday in the cubicles of academia... LL Bean field coat, J. Crew lambswool crewneck sweater, PRL tartan sport shirt, J. Crew belt and 5-pocket cords, LL Bean blucher mocs. Not shown, Harris Tweed hat by Wigens, old USAF leather gloves, and vintage 2000 Raleigh R700 9-speed.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks everyone. 


Sweater - Salmon color from Spirit of Shetland

Cords - Tan from LE

Socks - WigWam 625


----------



## stcolumba

A day at the Bentley Historical Library.


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Jovan - Thanks for the earlier report and replies on the shirt. Tom


----------



## Flairball

Not too bad of a day. The sun is shining, and the rain has stopped. I see a nice long walk with a cigar and the dog in my future. Broke out one of my favorite tweeds and what is quickly becoming my favorite v-neck.

The details.









The full monty.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Jovan said:


> Though I think you, like Nobleprofessor, could really benefit from MTM or bespoke for your square shoulders.


I might try that. I think I am going to try find some very typical trad SC or suits with super lightly constructed shoulders and see if that makes a difference. I actually have a very nice Charcoal BB suit that I just need to have some tailoring on. Maybe that will make the difference.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Sweater - Salmon color from Spirit of Shetland
> 
> Cords - Tan from LE
> 
> Socks - WigWam 625


As others above have noted, you hit a home run with the colors, right down to the white socks, very Trad - looks easy and natural on you. Salmon Shetland is an outstanding color.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

orange fury said:


> Late posting, but it's been a really long day:
> 
> Corbin 3/2
> Stafford OCBD
> RL chinos
> Ferrell Reed tie
> Cole Haan bits


I like the buttons on the Blazer! Did you replace them?


----------



## WipitDC

I must say...as a regular lurker and irregular poster, the posts on here have been amazing lately. Everybody looks great!

Here is my humble submission for casual Friday... Barbour Bedale, Brooks Brothers PPBD, Brooks Brothers 346 lambswool sweater, Brooks Brothers 346 chinos, Bass grey bucks, ESQ by Movado tank watch.


----------



## Spin Evans

Been looking for a tank-style watch, gold face, with roman numerals like that for ages. Yours is spot-on perfect, WipitDC!


----------



## WipitDC

Thank you! Check out the Movado outlet stores. They are only ~$95 or so.



Spin Evans said:


> Been looking for a tank-style watch, gold face, with roman numerals like that for ages. Yours is spot-on perfect, WipitDC!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

sskim3, Duvel, RT-Bone, and WipitDC all look great in their crewnecks! This page makes me realize how badly I want a Barbour.


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Probably could have done with an additional layer today but here is my submission:





































-Club Room Cashmere V-Neck
-Brooks OCBD with just the right amount of fraying 
-Yale Co-op mallard motif 
-J. Crew Chino
-J. Crew suede oxford
-Leatherman Ltd. belt
-Brooks socks 
-Timex expedition with weekender strap


----------



## Duvel

Ditto on the Barbour! It's been on my want list for a few years now. Some fine day.



oxford cloth button down said:


> sskim3, Duvel, RT-Bone, and WipitDC all look great in their crewnecks! This page makes me realize how badly I want a Barbour.


----------



## Duvel

Welcome, WipitDC. Nice crease and cuffs on the chinos.


----------



## Reuben

So I'm trying something a little different today, inspired by the related recent thread, adoucett above, and memories of how well Poppinjay pulled off something similar with a rugby shirt last fall/winter. Feedback definitely requested in this case, I was surprised to find that it actually seems to work but I could definitely be wrong.




























Orvis patchwork flannel (from Wacolo, maybe? It's been a little while)
BB Makers OCBD
Lands End wool/silk duck emblematic
Robert Talbott bison belt
Bill's Khakis
Church's oxhide chukkas


----------



## Spin Evans

I think the double shirt look works best when the outermost layer is more akin to a jacket or a sweater. The orvis definitely has the heft of a shirt-jacket, but I think the buttondown collar undermines that somewhat. And as _amazing_ as that shirt is, I think a single tartan shirt may work better, provided you add a Reuben touch elsewhere. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 55º with 60% relative humidity. Breezy with high cloud cover.




























Timex with Big numbers for old eyes, on a Cordovan strap - in Natural - to approach the color of the loafers. Polo Ralph Lauren Shawl collar Cardigan in the Ivy League Style. BB Candy stripe PPBD. J. Press tapered Poplins (15 3/4" at the leg opening), pale yellow Marcoliani ribbed crew socks, AE Kenwood beefroll loafers in tan Saddle leather.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Reuben, that looks like it would be really uncomfortable having all that tucked in.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Casual Friday
TH plaid broadcloth BD
LLB charcoal lambswool
Orvis Chinos
shaggy merino socks
brown calf pinch pennies


----------



## Nobleprofessor

More casual than normal at work:

This is relatively trad (especially for me). Look its a BUTTON DOWN COLLAR



A close up of the shirt



My favorite part - - the shoes!



I didn't realize my socks looked so green! I just thought they were tan.

Enro Button Down Collar Shirt (its not an OCBD, because I think its poplin) 
Jos A. Bank Khakis
Bragano Woven Tassel loafers


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, that sweater is ridiculously beautiful.


----------



## sskim3

oxford cloth button down said:


> sskim3, Duvel, RT-Bone, and WipitDC all look great in their crewnecks! This page makes me realize how badly I want a Barbour.


It is definitely fall now! Before I joined, I only invested in v-necks, but now this thread has driven me to crewnecks. And +1 on the Barbour, i think its on everybody's want list.


----------



## Trad-ish

Fading Fast said:


> Billax, that sweater is ridiculously beautiful.


Hear, hear! Love the Argyll!


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> So I'm trying something a little different today, inspired by the related recent thread, adoucett above, and memories of how well Poppinjay pulled off something similar with a rugby shirt last fall/winter. Feedback definitely requested in this case, I was surprised to find that it actually seems to work but I could definitely be wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis patchwork flannel (from Wacolo, maybe? It's been a little while)
> BB Makers OCBD
> Lands End wool/silk duck emblematic
> Robert Talbott bison belt
> Bill's Khakis
> Church's oxhide chukkas


Really nice patchwork flannel! I didn't know Orvis offered this.

I'm not against layering shirts, but I think it works (and looks) best if the outer layer isn't tucked in. As in wearing a rugby over an OCBD, or a Pendleton flannel over an OCBD. FWIW, I also think layering an OCBD over an OCBD is too much. Why not just wear a sweater?


----------



## L-feld

Now, I know the cw is that there is no place for purple in the preppy canon. I'm really starting to question the cw.


----------



## ThePopinjay

L-feld said:


> Now, I know the cw is that there is no place for purple in the preppy canon. I'm really starting to question the cw.


I have a purple rep with white bar stripes I've just been waiting to wear. I think purple is a great color.


----------



## Topsider

Reuben said:


> So I'm trying something a little different today, inspired by the related recent thread, adoucett above, and memories of how well Poppinjay pulled off something similar with a rugby shirt last fall/winter. Feedback definitely requested in this case, I was surprised to find that it actually seems to work but I could definitely be wrong.


That's a great shirt...but not worn like that. 

FWIW, I'm not a fan of the rugby-over-OCBD look, either.


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> I have a purple rep with white bar stripes I've just been waiting to wear. I think purple is a great color.


I have nothing against purple, either. I have a purple gingham shirt, and at least a few ties with some purple in them. Pretty sure I have a purple polo shirt, too...


----------



## Reuben

Reading y'all loud and clear (including Billax's tactful silence). I've got a navy pendleton shirt-ish jacket inbound from the exchange that should work much better over an OCBD.


----------



## Flairball

L-feld said:


> Now, I know the cw is that there is no place for purple in the preppy canon. I'm really starting to question the cw.


The purple looks great, and that jacket is super. I've got a purple emblematic I'm waiting to bust out.


----------



## Jovan

Going to cut all the pictures so the thread isn't too cluttered with them...



orange fury said:


> Late posting, but it's been a really long day:
> 
> Corbin 3/2
> Stafford OCBD
> RL chinos
> Ferrell Reed tie
> Cole Haan bits


Nice look, though the lapels are slightly wide for my taste. I second that the buttons are a nice touch.



sskim3 said:


> Doing my closest Billax impression.
> 
> Cashmere/wool overcoat from cashmerr boutique (courtesy of mom's doc)
> Jcrew lambswool sweater
> Uniqlo OCBD
> Jcrew donegal pants
> Florsheim shell shoes


You can do far worse than emulate him! And your outfits have been getting better recently.

I would have made that overcoat placket behave before snapping the picture though. 



Duvel said:


> Yesterday in the cubicles of academia: Orvis 3/2 sack tweed, BB uni stripe OCBD, old wool tie made in Scotland. Not shown: J. Crew cuffed chinos, J. Crew brown dress belt, Clarks dark brown suede Originals desert boots.


What is the name of that type of plaid on your tie? I have one just like it, but it's usefulness is limited to narrow lapel jackets due to being a mere 2.25" wide from the '60s.

Anyways, that's a great combination of patterns right there. Nice work.



orange fury said:


> Yeah, I pulled 13 hours at my office yesterday because I'm going to a funeral today and had to get a ton of stuff done. Always fun.
> 
> that shade of pink is great though, and well played on the white socks. Not something I could pull off, but you do it well


Actually, I just mentally photoshopped your head onto his and think you would make it work just as well.

My deepest condolences on your loss. That is never fun indeed.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Jovan - Thanks for the earlier report and replies on the shirt. Tom


You're welcome. I hope you like the shirt if you decide to buy one. I'll have a review on my blog tomorrow, most likely, if that helps.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I might try that. I think I am going to try find some very typical trad SC or suits with super lightly constructed shoulders and see if that makes a difference. I actually have a very nice Charcoal BB suit that I just need to have some tailoring on. Maybe that will make the difference.


Those help my shoulder situation a bit (in my case one higher than the other), but it also helped to find out that my shoulder measurement was wider than previously believed.



adoucett said:


> Probably could have done with an additional layer today but here is my submission:
> 
> -Club Room Cashmere V-Neck
> -Brooks OCBD with just the right amount of fraying
> -Yale Co-op mallard motif
> -J. Crew Chino
> -J. Crew suede oxford
> -Leatherman Ltd. belt
> -Brooks socks
> -Timex expedition with weekender strap


Nice combination of colours. I wish the v-neck were deeper, but sadly most are pretty shallow now.



Reuben said:


> So I'm trying something a little different today, inspired by the related recent thread, adoucett above, and memories of how well Poppinjay pulled off something similar with a rugby shirt last fall/winter. Feedback definitely requested in this case, I was surprised to find that it actually seems to work but I could definitely be wrong.
> 
> Orvis patchwork flannel (from Wacolo, maybe? It's been a little while)
> BB Makers OCBD
> Lands End wool/silk duck emblematic
> Robert Talbott bison belt
> Bill's Khakis
> Church's oxhide chukkas


Kind of lost me on the patchwork flannel shirt, but everything else is good.



gamma68 said:


> Really nice patchwork flannel! I didn't know Orvis offered this.
> 
> I'm not against layering shirts, but I think it works (and looks) best if the outer layer isn't tucked in. As in wearing a rugby over an OCBD, or a Pendleton flannel over an OCBD. FWIW, I also think layering an OCBD over an OCBD is too much. Why not just wear a sweater?


I agree. But I believe Billax said wool CPO shirts have been used as an outer layer for a long time on Ivy campuses. Kind of worn like a shirt-jacket. I'm not brave enough to buy one online just to experiment with that. Maybe if the surplus stores around here had them.



L-feld said:


> Now, I know the cw is that there is no place for purple in the preppy canon. I'm really starting to question the cw.


Question away. I don't think it's necessary to adhere to every single tenet if you think something looks nice. In this case, it does. You look like a well dressed history professor. Meaning that in a good way naturally.

Once again, not quite Trad today but hope you all bear with me. I like getting opinions from both sides anyway. 

Interviewed today and I'm starting a new job at a local menswear store Monday. Wish me luck!

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, tie, pocket square, and socks (believe me when I say that happened on accident)
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Jovan. I think the plaid in the tie might be commonly referred to as tartan or clan, perhaps. And yes, point taken about the width. A number of my ties are a bit narrow relative to the width of my jacket lapels, and so that's become a detail I've chosen live with, i.e., to overlook with rather miscreant abandon. At least until suitable wider ties make it into the closet.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Jovan, great tie. I get a lot of mileage out of that simple pattern. Nice shine on the shoes as well.


----------



## orange fury

I don't have any pictures from today (8 hours round trip of driving, and not really appropriate to do selfies at a funeral). I knew it would be fairly casual (even though it's a funeral...), so I wore the Corbin jacket, BB OCBD, Talbott "Highgate School" tie, RL chinos, and Cole Haan bits. That ended up being too dressed up, so I lost the tie and went open collar. Swapped the jacket for my gray LLB Shetland afterwards for dinner and the drive back.



Nobleprofessor said:


> I like the buttons on the Blazer! Did you replace them?


Thanks! They're the originals, I thought they were unique enough that I needed to keep them (if I want just gold buttons, I'll wear my J Press 3/2 - this gives me options). My dry cleaner somehow managed to knock the enamel off one of the buttons though, so I had my tailor move it to the top so it's hidden by the lapel roll.



Jovan said:


> Nice look, though the lapels are slightly wide for my taste. I second that the buttons are a nice touch.
> 
> Actually, I just mentally photoshopped your head onto his and think you would make it work just as well.
> 
> My deepest condolences on your loss. That is never fun indeed.
> 
> Interviewed today and I'm starting a new job at a local menswear store Monday. Wish me luck!


In order:
1- It's wider than I normally go, but I actually don't mind it much at all. I certainly wouldn't go any wider though, this is the outer edge of what I would consider acceptable.
2- thanks! I really want a Shetland in that shade, I would have to really convince myself on the socks though. This coming from me though - who am I kidding, I have no shame lol.
3- I appreciate it. My wife's uncle passed away this week - though it was good to see her family, it's never fun when it's under those circumstances.
4- Congrats!


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> You look like a well dressed history professor.


You know what they say, dress for the job you want...

Good luck with the interview. I'm sure you'd make a fine addition to the rag trad.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

orange fury: Thank you and you're welcome.

L-feld: Thanks, though the interview already happened today and they hired me on the spot. I just hope my first day goes well!


----------



## FiscalDean

Jovan said:


> orange fury: Thank you and you're welcome.
> 
> L-feld: Thanks, though the interview already happened today and they hired me on the spot. I just hope my first day goes well!


Congrats on the new job, you must feel like a kid in the candy store.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> orange fury: Thank you and you're welcome.
> 
> L-feld: Thanks, though the interview already happened today and they hired me on the spot. I just hope my first day goes well!


Mazel tov! I should have read more closely. At any rate, it's great that anotger knowledgeable salesman is joining the ranks. There are so few these days.


----------



## thegovteach

L-feld, I remember the days when history professors dressed like that.....


----------



## Billax

Fading Fast said:


> Billax, that sweater is ridiculously beautiful.





Trad-ish said:


> Hear, hear! Love the Argyll!


Thanks, Gents. The sweater is DENSE. It weighs 4 pounds, but there are days for a sweater that heavy, and yesterday was one of them!


----------



## stcolumba

O gosh, it's snowing!

Stormy Kromer
Sweater by Howlin'
BB OCBD
LL Bean jeans
Wolverine 1000s
Darn Tough socks


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Sorry for bathroom/Batman phone shot:



HARDWICK sack Tweed in 48L 
LL BEAN OCBD
Jos A Bank Jeans

This is my first sack. Oddly, it's a 48L. Does it fit? I think it does. Makes me wonder if I need 48L in a sack or 50L portly (or whatever they call the big guy cut).

How did I do?


----------



## RT-Bone

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Farmers Market then playground with the kid.

Top:
-Rugby OCBD
-LLB Norwegian
-LLB waxed vest

Bottom:
-Rugby University chinos
-LLB wool ragg socks
-LLB camps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

North Florida quail hunt today. So, is blaze orange trad?
Orvis brush pants
Kevin's shooting shirt
Filson Upland Chukkas
Beretta Silver Pigeon (not shown)


----------



## orange fury

I like the contrast between RT Bone and FLCracka's rigs lol


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> I like the contrast between RT Bone and FLCracka's rigs lol


Agreed.

Funny for me to see warm weather upland game clothing like FLCracka's. I grew up in SoDak, and all pheasant hunting was in the fall, thus the weather was typically pretty chilly. So, while his gear is familiar, the short sleeves/no jacket throw me for a loop.


----------



## orange fury

I'm going to be honest, I'm pulling out a linen shirt today. It's hot and sunny.

and to think I'll be wearing tweed starting Wednesday this week...


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> I'm going to be honest, I'm pulling out a linen shirt today. It's hot and sunny.
> 
> and to think I'll be wearing tweed starting Wednesday this week...


Here too.....and warm enough I killed a rattlesnake trying to bite the neighbor's dog in the front 40....but by Wednesday, tweed.


----------



## vwguy

Weather took a turn for the cold, time to bust out the heavy duty sweaters.

Bean wool ragg
LE light pink OCBD
Beaufort



Brian


----------



## Walter Denton

39F this am in Winston. 
BB OCB
JC Penney vest
Shaggy Dog
Orvis Cords
Rancourt Ranger Mics


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Took the wife shopping today. Seemed a good enough reason to rock the cranberry cords.

The details.









the full monty.









BTW, I came home with two new pairs of Florsheim shoes; burgundy plain toe Kenmoors, and congnac long wing Kenmoors.


----------



## Flairball

FLCracka said:


> North Florida quail hunt today. So, is blaze orange trad?
> Orvis brush pants
> Kevin's shooting shirt
> Filson Upland Chukkas
> Beretta Silver Pigeon (not shown)


Kinda envious that your shooting in short sleeves; You won't want to try that on a grouse hunt.

Kinda feel sorry for you; your not on a grouse hunt.

No pics of the dogs?


----------



## Alex Cottam

L-feld said:


> Now, I know the cw is that there is no place for purple in the preppy canon. I'm really starting to question the cw.


My view is ,if you like it wear it regardless of what others think (unless it looks totally ridiculous) i mean if was to listen to other's (especially the wife )on clothing matters id dread to think what id be wearing. By the way i went to a wedding last year in a navy blue suit with a RLPL purple striped shirt and a turnbull asser purple tie with a pocket square that had different shades of lilac and purple with some really deep red jeffrey west shoes and i thought i looked the business.


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> North Florida quail hunt today. So, is blaze orange trad?
> Orvis brush pants
> Kevin's shooting shirt
> Filson Upland Chukkas
> Beretta Silver Pigeon (not shown)


Nice rig and appropriate for the enjoyable task at hand. Tell me, do they have a season in Florida for hunting feral pigs? I do hope so!


----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig and appropriate for the enjoyable task at hand. Tell me, do they have a season in Florida for hunting feral pigs? I do hope so!


Nope, open year-round on private property. Invasive species/pest and all that.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great Shaggy Dog.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

RT-Bone said:


> Farmers Market then playground with the kid.
> 
> Top:
> -Rugby OCBD
> -LLB Norwegian
> -LLB waxed vest
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby University chinos
> -LLB wool ragg socks
> -LLB camps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this, but you knew that


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> That shade of pink is great though, and well played on the white socks. Not something I could pull off, but you do it well


Thanks. The socks aren't actually white they are natural, off white, or cream. Basically a yellow tan. They look more white in this picture then they actually are, but people may read them as white so...


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig and appropriate for the enjoyable task at hand. Tell me, do they have a season in Florida for hunting feral pigs? I do hope so!


Thanks. Regarding feral pigs/hogs, yes we do.....it runs January through December.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Jovan

FiscalDean said:


> Congrats on the new job, you must feel like a kid in the candy store.





L-feld said:


> Mazel tov! I should have read more closely. At any rate, it's great that anotger knowledgeable salesman is joining the ranks. There are so few these days.


Thanks guys, I will do my best. If anyone wants to know the exact store here, PM me.


----------



## Pentheos

Wow. I did not know Mcarthur had a head.

(I've been here five or six years, and this is the first non-shoe shot I've seen from him. Hence my surprise.)


----------



## ThePopinjay

I think it was Gamma who recommended the Kiwi quick shine sponge, so while I was out the other day I grabbed one. It's great, being in school and in a dorm I don't have the space I want or need to keep my shoeshine kit, or the time to do it, and this is going to be great. I've really been slacking on shoe shining, so this made me very happy my shoes will once again be shiny.





Tie is from "Dorothy D. Parker's Horse Harness Specialty" according to the tag.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Popinjay, great jacket and tie. Here is my contribution, although not as trad as most, it's trad inspired:


BB OCBD
BB Ancient Madder
Ballin flannels
AE shoes and belt
Jacket from one of those Italian makers


----------



## zeppacoustic

ThePopinjay said:


> I think it was Gamma who recommended the Kiwi quick shine sponge, so while I was out the other day I grabbed one. It's great, being in school and in a dorm I don't have the space I want or need to keep my shoeshine kit, or the time to do it, and this is going to be great. I've really been slacking on shoe shining, so this made me very happy my shoes will once again be shiny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie is from "Dorothy D. Parker's Horse Harness Specialty" according to the tag.


Nice sport coat. What is it?


----------



## blairrob

Pentheos said:


> Wow. I did not know Mcarthur had a head.


:icon_jokercolor:



Brigadier Cheape said:


> Popinjay, great jacket and tie.


Very nice indeed.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> Here is my contribution, although not as trad as most, it's trad inspired:
> 
> BB OCBD
> BB Ancient Madder
> Ballin flannels
> AE shoes and belt
> Jacket from one of those Italian makers


Very nice look as well. Perhaps biased by nationality I too am a fan of Ballin. Lovely combo.


----------



## Jovan

Popinjay: Are those shine sponges okay for your shoes? I've heard mixed things.

Really dig the gun check sport coat and engine turned tie bar (J. Crew or BB?). You consistently outclass my outfits even when you're wearing a sport coat and I'm in a suit.


----------



## DLW

I thought I would try my 1[SUP]st[/SUP] post in "What are you Wearing". Not 100 % traditional but it is a try, and please pardon my lack of camera expertise. A two button camel hair coat, Shetland wool sweater, shirt, loafers and belt all Brooks Brothers. Silk knit tie, Bullock & Jones and pants vintage flat front London Fog flannels. Socks were no name argyle-gray and cream.

How did I do? I was concerned with the striped shirt and the pattern of the SC. Were the two fine together, or did they conflict? Pls advise pros and cons as I look forward to the feedback.


----------



## orange fury

Tweed: I REALLY like that sweater, I'll probably pull out my tennis sweater this week at some point. 

As far as the patterns and colors, everything looks great IMHO, I think the scale of the shirt/jacket/sweater neck all work well together. My one thought is that the jacket sleeves need to be shortened a touch. I was going to say that (based on where your hands hit) the jacket was too long, but it looks as though the jacket is proportional to your body, ie, it's dividing your body in half.


----------



## vpkozel

Very nice TM. I am not sure what would be considered non-trad in that.


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay, I like all the items individually. But I feel the gray striping in the sweater matches the gray tweed jacket too closely. It's arresting to my eye. 

Does the shirt have gray stripes? Blue stripes might enhance the look even more.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Tweed McVay, I like all the items individually. But I feel the gray striping in the sweater matches the gray tweed jacket too closely. It's arresting to my eye.
> 
> Does the shirt have gray stripes? Blue stripes might enhance the look even more.


Granted, I'm looking at this on my phone, but the shirt's stripes looked black to me, which I thought played well with the black center stripe on the sweater. It is a bit matchy, but I think the black knit works well with it (especially with the gray of the jacket).

i do think navy would be a good substitution though


----------



## DLW

Gentlemen thank you for your input.



orange fury said:


> Tweed: I REALLY like that sweater, I'll probably pull out my tennis sweater this week at some point.
> 
> As far as the patterns and colors, everything looks great IMHO, I think the scale of the shirt/jacket/sweater neck all work well together. My one thought is that the jacket sleeves need to be shortened a touch. I was going to say that (based on where your hands hit) the jacket was too long, but it looks as though the jacket is proportional to your body, ie, it's dividing your body in half.


 The coat may be somewhat long. It is labeled a regular and I should take a short. The coat measures 31 ¼ inch from the bottom of the collar to the hem. Unfortunately, even some shorts look long on me as I have the curse of short arms.



gamma68 said:


> Tweed McVay, I like all the items individually. But I feel the gray striping in the sweater matches the gray tweed jacket too closely. It's arresting to my eye.
> 
> Does the shirt have gray stripes? Blue stripes might enhance the look even more.





orange fury said:


> Granted, I'm looking at this on my phone, but the shirt's stripes looked black to me, which I thought played well with the black center stripe on the sweater. It is a bit matchy, but I think the black knit works well with it (especially with the gray of the jacket).
> 
> i do think navy would be a good substitution though


 The stripe in the sweater that looks black is navy as well as the shirt stripes.

Gamma any suggestions for a different sweater would be appreciated.

Since the sweater has a navy strip and shirt is navy striped should I have ditched the black knit tie?


----------



## Duvel

Very nice first fti pic, TMcV! My only crit is that it is very gray. I'd perhaps try to get some color in somewhere, e.g., pink or pink-striped shirt and a tie with some color.


----------



## Reuben

Tweed McVay said:


> The coat may be somewhat long. It is labeled a regular and I should take a short. The coat measures 31 ¼ inch from the bottom of the collar to the hem. Unfortunately, even some shorts look long on me as I have the curse of short arms.
> The stripe in the sweater that looks black is navy as well as the shirt stripes.
> Since the sweater has a navy strip and shirt is navy striped should I have ditched the black knit tie?


That's on the long side for a regular, about what I'd consider a ML if anyone still made them. It's a touch on the long side but far from the worst I've seen. The things that stand out to me is that the jacket and the grey in the sweater almost seem like too close of a match, especially with them being the "loudest" color represented. I think it might work a little better with a plain blue OCBD, maybe a burgundy emblematic of some sort to pick up the stripe in the sweater, and a slightly darker jacket.


----------



## DLW

Duvel said:


> Very nice first fti pic, TMcV! My only crit is that it is very gray. I'd perhaps try to get some color in somewhere, e.g., pink or pink-striped shirt and a tie with some color.


 I actually thought about wearing these cords at first rather than the flannels. They are what I call a Christmas wine color, not red but wine, and I only have the guts to wear them during the holidays

I had a 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] thought of wearing the tan vest (with different shirt) rather than the sweater. A kind of Billax take. I also thought of the tan pants in the same vain but decided I need to get a handle on the basics first. Oh to have his expertise .












Reuben said:


> That's on the long side for a regular, about what I'd consider a ML if anyone still made them. It's a touch on the long side but far from the worst I've seen. The things that stand out to me is that the jacket and the grey in the sweater almost seem like too close of a match, especially with them being the "loudest" color represented. I think it might work a little better with a plain blue OCBD, maybe a burgundy emblematic of some sort to pick up the stripe in the sweater, and a slightly darker jacket.


 Would this coat have been a better choice?


----------



## Reuben

Maybe, it's kinda hard to tell without seeing the jacket with the rest of the rig. I think those cranberry cords would have been killer, though!


----------



## Duvel

I like the cranberry cords. All in all, I would avoid going gray, as it were, in a casual outfit. I try myself to follow a personal rule of limiting an ensemble to one gray or plain (e.g., stone, beige, etc.) element. The rest has to fall into a scheme of color of some kind.

That often doesn't play out, of course, and it's only on a few better days that I might look like I did more than just throw some things in the closet together.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I'll second the concern about those sponges. It's faster to give a quick buff with a bit of water which, with a good base of polish will raise a respectable shine in no time flat.


----------



## Duvel

I think it's interesting that they were shined at all, sponge or not! I haven't taken the time to shine a shoe since about 2 months before my honorable discharge.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> I'll second the concern about those sponges. It's faster to give a quick buff with a bit of water which, with a good base of polish will raise a respectable shine in no time flat.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> I think it's interesting that they were shined at all, sponge or not! I haven't taken the time to shine a shoe since about 2 months before my honorable discharge.


m

You don't shine your shoes? Does someone else shine them? I find it sort of relaxing to shine my shoes. Plus, i don't have to think and I get a real sense of satisfaction out of it.


----------



## Duvel

Someone else shine my shoes? I don't live in the South.


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> Gamma any suggestions for a different sweater would be appreciated.
> 
> Since the sweater has a navy strip and shirt is navy striped should I have ditched the black knit tie?


I only thought there seemed to be a lot of gray in the rig. Perhaps a sweater with more navy in the v-neck and hem stripes, but I am hardly an expert.

I am a fan of a black knit tie and think it works well.


----------



## gamma68

Brigadier Cheape said:


> I'll second the concern about those sponges. It's faster to give a quick buff with a bit of water which, with a good base of polish will raise a respectable shine in no time flat.


I'm going to direct this issue over to the "Ask a Trad question" thread. I think it warrants some discussion there.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tweed is Trad . . . even on the Left Coast.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Someone else shine my shoes? I don't live in the South.


i meant like a shoe shine stand. Where I have lived (the Midwest, the south, and the northeast) you find them at the airport, sometimes, at the car wash, or at barber shops. If your shoes are never shined they won't last nearly as long.


----------



## Duvel

I doubt that I'll outlive them. But I get your point.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> Someone else shine my shoes? I don't live in the South.


I'm really hoping you didn't mean what I think you meant, Duvel.


----------



## Duvel

What are you insinuating, Reuben? Athens is a great place, by the way.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> What are you insinuating, Reuben? Athens is a great place, by the way.


Just that that sounded a lot like the usual outdated stereotypes people like to assume about the South and racism. If it wasn't, then I apologize. It's late and I have to deal with that every now and then from college friends who're from up north or even the metro Atlanta area and like to crack jokes.

It truly is, about as perfect a college town as you can get.


----------



## Duvel

I see your point. No offense intended--my sense of humor can border on tasteless sometimes. And yes, we used to spend a little time there when we lived in Asheville, and we still have friends there, and it is a lovely college town.


----------



## Reuben

No harm no foul, Duvel. If you find yourself in Athens sometime, I'll be happy to buy a round.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Reuben! And I'd be happy to buy at least one myself.


----------



## CMDC

Camel hair 3/2 sack from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
BB pinstripe ocbd
Robert Talbott ancient madder
LLB double L khakis
Alden shell ptb


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> Camel hair 3/2 sack from Peter's of Chagrin Falls
> BB pinstripe ocbd
> Robert Talbott ancient madder
> LLB double L khakis
> Alden shell ptb


Nifty classic look, CMDC!


----------



## Duvel

Great tie, CMDC! And a lovely knot and collar roll.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Okay Gentlemen, I wore this all just for you:

sorry for the crappy I phone pic



BB OCBD 
Canali Tie 
LL Bean houndstooth Jacket/SC 
Jos A Bank Khakis


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thrifted this sweater over the weekend, pretty happy with it, although I think the sleeves are technically raglan and not saddle shoulders, alas beggars can't be choosers. It's got some snags and pulls, but I don't mind that stuff, I don't need my things to look 100% brand new, that just makes it hurt worse when I inevitably snag it on something.

Land's End, direct merchants era, made in England wool sweater in a versatile light brown
TH blue OCBD
Bill's Khakis


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: the rare double! 59º and 59% relative humidity. Pleasant and mostly sunny.





































J. Press Blazer, BB OCBD, Chipp2 "Athletic Supporter" tie, BB Pocket Square, LE twill trousers, No name socks, Rancourt buckle loafers.


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> Chipp2 "Athletic Supporter" tie


That's awesome. I'm sure the fact that it looks like a school crest from a distance is purely intentional.


----------



## FLMike

Wearing jock straps on your tie? Hmmm. Not sure how I feel about that.


----------



## Billax

The tie merely indicates to the world that I am an Athletic supporter, cheering on my Sons and Grandsons as they compete in various sports!


----------



## orange fury

Weather is fantastic today, should be dropping to the low 50's at the end of the week though:


LLB Shetland
RL chinos/socks
Stafford OCBD
Bass Weejuns

also, doing "No Shave November" this year, so expect facial hair until December 1st. Unless I get bored.


----------



## Reuben

Not a very trad cut to this jacket, I know, but incredibly soft and comfortable.




























Brown velvet blazer, small men's store
Tartan shirt, different small men's store
Bridle leather and silk belt, small saddlery
BB chinos
Woolrich socks
AE kilties


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Jacket, shirt, trousers: Brooks Brothers
Tie: JAB
Belt: AE
Shoes: Florsheim
Nose blower: The Tie Bar

Apologies if any of the pics need to be rotated


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: Really great fit to your clothes. They are not supper skinny or even skinny, but the clothes don't hang off of you either. Nothing is sloppy or bumping out here or there. They are just well proportioned to your frame. I try to do what you do, but never seem to get it right the way you do most of the time and, definitely, in this most-recent post. 

Reuben: Killer socks and belt.


----------



## Duvel

Reuben, that's a great tartan pattern in the shirt. Classic. 

Brigadier, great uniform! Excellent combination of textures, colors, and patterns. I especially like the jacket and the trousers together.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Brigadier Cheape said:


> The uniform of the day:
> 
> Jacket, shirt, trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: JAB
> Belt: AE
> Shoes: Florsheim
> Nose blower: The Tie Bar
> 
> Apologies if any of the pics need to be rotated


great look. I really like herringbone with stripe shirt and stripe tie. I would have thought it was too busy, but it looks great.


----------



## MythReindeer

Fading Fast said:


> OF: Really great fit to your clothes. They are not supper skinny or even skinny, but the clothes don't hang off of you either. Nothing is sloppy or bumping out here or there. They are just well proportioned to your frame. I try to do what you do, but never seem to get it right the way you do most of the time and, definitely, in this most-recent post.


Agreed! OF's fit type is what I generally strive for, and once in a while may actually hit.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

NP, thank you. Regarding the combined patterns, perhaps it works because it's in fact only two patterns, all in different gauge. A paisley pocket square occupied it's spot for a moment but was quickly replaced with the plain white linen.
That said, it was quite tactfully brought to my attention that I've combined tweeds between the jacket and trousers. Time to buy some dark brown flannels...


----------



## Jovan

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt and pocket square
Unknown tie
Express cufflinks
Calvin Klein socks
Allen Edmonds shoes


https://imageshack.com/i/exYM9Itgj


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham this morning: 54º with 62% relative humidity. Mostly sunny with episodic breezes.





































Brooks Brothers 3/2 roll sack Camelhair jacket, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, Sam Hober Wool Challis tie, Orvis Goatsuede vest, Royal Silk PS, AE Suede Belt (unseen) LE wool flannels, LE OTC socks, AE Juneau suede loafers.


----------



## Cowtown

Billax - I have not seen a wool challis tie in that shade of blue. I am quite envious and need to put on my wish list.


----------



## RT-Bone

I don't wear these pants very often because I don't find the dark grey to be very versatile, but I thought I'd take them out for a spin today. 

Top:
-LE Canvas jacket (narrow lapels but a great beater)
-BB OCBD
-LE tie 

Bottom:
-LE pants
-AE Squeakers






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham this morning: 54º with 62% relative humidity. Mostly sunny with episodic breezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 roll sack Camelhair jacket, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, Sam Hober Wool Challis tie, Orvis Goatsuede vest, Royal Silk PS, AE Suede Belt (unseen) LE wool flannels, LE OTC socks, AE Juneau suede loafers.


OMG... this is beautiful! i always enjoy your posts!


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Jacket, shirt, trousers: Brooks Brothers
> Tie: JAB
> Belt: AE
> Shoes: Florsheim
> Nose blower: The Tie Bar
> 
> Apologies if any of the pics need to be rotated


Outstanding!!!!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Trad work clothes?

Filson Alaska shirt
LL Bean jeans
Irish Rover boots

And, a lot of leaves!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Trad work clothes?
> Filson Alaska shirt
> LL Bean jeans
> Darn Tough socks
> Irish Rover boot
> Ames rake
> 
> Leaves.....


Now THAT, Sir, is my kinda look! You always look great in RL situations.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE silk knit
LE chinos
AE Shelton


----------



## Duvel

Fantastic shirt. I just jotted down "Filson Alaska shirt" in my want list.



Billax said:


> Now THAT, Sir, is my kinda look! You always look great in RL situations.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Happy Veteran's Day

HSM brown/cream tweed
LE Direct Merchants era blue OCBD
LE tie (red, white, and blue)
Club Room cords, mocha


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham this morning: 54º with 62% relative humidity. Mostly sunny with episodic breezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 roll sack Camelhair jacket, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, Sam Hober Wool Challis tie, Orvis Goatsuede vest, Royal Silk PS, AE Suede Belt (unseen) LE wool flannels, LE OTC socks, AE Juneau suede loafers.


Great outfit! ALL OF IT. But, I most appreciate the grey and brown combination! AND those AE loafers are fantastic!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> LE silk knit
> LE chinos
> AE Shelton


GREAT Jacket! AND shoes. I don't think the Pocket square really works.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13277
> 
> 
> Filson Alaska shirt


GREAT shirt! I've had my eye on that particular one for quite a while. Did you get it from the Garden and Feed store in Ann Arbor? I need to make a trip there sometime soon.

I'd suggest getting a leaf blower to take care of all those leaves, but a rake is definitely more Trad.


----------



## Patrick06790

I look like Prince Valiant, if Prince Valiant wore tweed.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> GREAT shirt! I've had my eye on that particular one for quite a while. Did you get it from the Garden and Feed store in Ann Arbor? I need to make a trip there sometime soon.
> 
> I'd suggest getting a leaf blower to take care of all those leaves, but a rake is definitely more Trad.


Downtown Home and Garden in Ann Arbor, yes, indeed!


----------



## orange fury

I didn't realize my chinos caught on the back of my boots until after I took this (hence the wrinkling), but I'm too lazy to go take another:





Mavest Harris Tweed jacket
Robert Talbott "Italian Heavy Madder" tie
Stafford OCBD/boots
RL chinos
Paul Frederick pocket square

I'm aware the jacket is a touch short, but I didn't think it was all that bad, especially with how well the shoulders and sleeves fit.


----------



## Duvel

Greeting the polar plunge or at least giving it the old college try. Shirt is the oldest thing I own and it still looks good, a Hathaway pinstripe poplin button-down collar from my college part-time job in a men's department. Sweater is old school J. Crew from the '90s. Scarf is a no-name fake cashmere from the kids from many moons ago. The jacket, of course, is my beloved LL Bean field coat. Not shown: my beloved Harris Tweed Ivy cap by Wigens, J. Crew cuffed chinos, too-thin PRL socks, and falling-apart Bass tan bucks. Timex Easy Reader peeking out from a cuff.


----------



## Billax

Nice, Duvel.

I forgot to post the picture I most wanted to show. Belatedly, here is the hanging of the flag, from this morning:










Hanging the Flag on Veteran's Day. A Son, Brother, Nephew, Grandfather, Great Grandfather, Great, great Grandfather all served. It's a big deal to me.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Billax. Very nice photo. My own military heritage includes a father who served in the Korean War and an uncle who earned a Purple Heart in Korea. I'm a proud Reagan/Bush-era Cold War veteran myself, USAF.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: great jacket (yes, maybe a touch short, but certainly not by today's standards, but by our beloved Trad ones, just a bit) and the tie is outrageous. Is the jacket a gray-green?

Duvel: Fantastic sweater - great pattern, love the pockets, love the shawl collar. Also, can't believe the shirt has held in there, but Hathaway was a great brand in its day. And, the coat is textbook perfect.

Billax: Finally, a picture in which there is a material and design that outshines your impeccable outfits - Old Glory.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> Nice, Duvel.
> 
> I forgot to post the picture I most wanted to show. Belatedly, here is the hanging of the flag, from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging the Flag on Veteran's Day. A Son, Brother, Nephew, Grandfather, Great Grandfather, Great, great Grandfather all served. It's a big deal to me.



Good for you! My flag is up year round. This is a practice I learned from my Grandmother. I wouldhave been the 6th Generation to serve. But, my father encouraged me not to. I'mstill not sure why. He was active duty for 32 years, reserves for 8 more.Served in Vietnam and Desert Storm and retired as a Full Bird. My grandfather landed at Omaha D-Day +3then went on to command hospitals in Korea. My Uncle, Donald Pumphrey, waskilled in Vietnam and posthumously awarded the Silver Star. He was creditedwith saving the lives of entire platoon when he and the radio man were separated from the Platoon. He grabbed a gun and dashed 150 yards through enemy fire to get the radio back to the Lt. He was killed by a sniper the next day.

My Godfather and 5 other Uncles all served along with many cousins.

Thank you to Billax, Duvel, and the many many others who served in war or in peacetime. Those of us that have not served talk about Freedom, but Veterans served and fought for it!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Noble. Before I joined the air force in '82, it certainly felt like peacetime. Almost from the first day of officer's school, however, I felt like I'd been plunged into the thick of it.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, FF. It was a great brand. I wish I had all the rest of the great stuff I had back then. Surprisingly, the shirt still fits, although I think it was a little roomier back then. 



Fading Fast said:


> OF: great jacket (yes, maybe a touch short, but certainly not by today's standards, but by our beloved Trad ones, just a bit) and the tie is outrageous. Is the jacket a gray-green?
> 
> Duvel: Fantastic sweater - great pattern, love the pockets, love the shawl collar. Also, can't believe the shirt has held in there, but Hathaway was a great brand in its day. And, the coat is textbook perfect.
> 
> Billax: Finally, a picture in which there is a material and design that outshines your impeccable outfits - Old Glory.


----------



## Brio1

orange fury said:


> I didn't realize my chinos caught on the back of my boots until after I took this (hence the wrinkling), but I'm too lazy to go take another:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mavest Harris Tweed jacket
> Robert Talbott "Italian Heavy Madder" tie
> Stafford OCBD/boots
> RL chinos
> Paul Frederick pocket square
> 
> I'm aware the jacket is a touch short, but I didn't think it was all that bad, especially with how well the shoulders and sleeves fit.


I like the jacket and tie, Michel Foucault.  (I do believe one of your best.) You look like a professor ... :icon_study:


----------



## Argyll N. Sutherland

Here's yesterday (no school today) - red, white, and blue, plus an enameled poppy I got in Ypres.










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I didn't realize my chinos caught on the back of my boots until after I took this (hence the wrinkling), but I'm too lazy to go take another:


OF, I love your upper half. However, I find it a bit incongrous with the chinos below. I'm just picturing how incredible that rig would look with some grey flannels. Or, even a pair of tan or british khaki wool gabs. It doesn't look bad, as is....I just think you could take a nice-looking outfit and make it a spectacular outfit if you replaced the casual-looking chinos with something more consistent wtih what you're wearing up top.

Also, what happened to your new BB OCBD's? I know you returned the first batch for a larger neck size, but I don't recall seeing the new ones in your pics.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Billax said:


> .


Looking good, Bill. What are the vintage on those LE Flannels?


----------



## Duvel

OCBD, I really wish my regimental ties were as great looking as yours! Very nice.


----------



## Billax

ArtVandalay said:


> Looking good, Bill. What are the vintage on those LE Flannels?


Thanks, Art! Check your PMs.
Billax


----------



## Duvel

I was thinking much the same. Even those chinos but creased and with a cuff would take it up a notch. (I mean a real, sewn cuff, of course.)



FLCracka said:


> OF, I love your upper half. However, I find it a bit incongrous with the chinos below. I'm just picturing how incredible that rig would look with some grey flannels. Or, even a pair of tan or british khaki wool gabs. It doesn't look bad, as is....I just think you could take a nice-looking outfit and make it a spectacular outfit if you replaced the casual-looking chinos with something more consistent wtih what you're wearing up top.
> 
> Also, what happened to your new BB OCBD's? I know you returned the first batch for a larger neck size, but I don't recall seeing the new ones in your pics.


----------



## Trad-ish

Billax said:


> Nice, Duvel.
> 
> I forgot to post the picture I most wanted to show. Belatedly, here is the hanging of the flag, from this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging the Flag on Veteran's Day. A Son, Brother, Nephew, Grandfather, Great Grandfather, Great, great Grandfather all served. It's a big deal to me.


Thats a wonderful pic with a great outfit, Billax!


----------



## L-feld

Brio1 said:


> I like the jacket and tie, Michel Foucault.  (I do believe one of your best.) You look like a professor ... :icon_study:


My first instinct was to say that nobody around these parts would get that reference, but then I remembered that Alex Jones likes to talk about Foucault's panopticon metaphor a lot. But then I remembered that the members here are all Randroids, not truthers. I always mix them up.

Foucault was never that snazzy. Barthes always and Derrida sometimes. But not Foucault.

I always thought OF looked like my favorite DJ, Ron "boogie monster" Gerber.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Barthes was always impeccable. I was amused to see how many photos show him wearing a crew-neck sweater, if we're talking trad.


----------



## Jovan

Brooks Brothers Makers sack suit and tie
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## Duvel

Well, it went straight over my head, but then again, I was just a good-for-nothing journalism major/English minor.



L-feld said:


> My first instinct was to say that nobody around these parts would get that reference, but then I remembered that Alex Jones likes to talk about Foucault's panopticon metaphor a lot. But then I remembered that the members here are all Randroids, not truthers. I always mix them up.
> 
> Foucault was never that snazzy. Barthes always and Derrida sometimes. But not Foucault.
> 
> I always thought OF looked like my favorite DJ, Ron "boogie monster" Gerber.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> LE silk knit
> LE chinos
> AE Shelton


Yet another classic outfit, CMDC. Very nice. I have no idea how old you are, but if you're 50+ and still sportin' saddle shoes, you're my kinda guy!


----------



## stcolumba

Wednesday, paisley, and the Westminster Hymnal.

Old Polo suit and old Polo pocket square.
Old tie from Montreal.


----------



## CMDC

Billax said:


> Yet another classic outfit, CMDC. Very nice. I have no idea how old you are, but if you're 50+ and still sportin' saddle shoes, you're my kinda guy!


Thanks. A bit north of forty but fifty is a ways off.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax flying the flag has to be one of the greatest pictures ever posted on this forum.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB ocbd
No name tennis emblematic
Samuelsohn trousers
AE MacNeil


----------



## Duvel

Great jacket, CMDC! And I meant to remark on your wonderful saddle shoes the other day. I myself have a couple shoes of the saddle variety on my ever-growing wish list. As Billax suggests, I think they are always a great choice, no matter your age.


----------



## Shaver

4 things Americans agree on:

1. Mom.

2. Apple Pie.

3. Action.

4. Billax.

First rate my friend. :thumbs-up:



Billax said:


>


----------



## gamma68

We seem to have gone from Fall to Winter overnight here in Michigan.

Cloudy, 36° F, west winds at 10 mph, wind chill of 28° F.







Circa early 1950s Woolrich Hunt Coat (note the off-set chest pockets)
Circa early 1960s Pendleton board shirt over a Ralph Lauren Polo chambray shirt
Leather Man surcingle belt (not visible)
Brooks Brothers twill pants
Timberland socks (not visible)
Red Wing Beckman boots

I don't care for wearing the surcingle belt with this rig, but the belt loops on the pants are too narrow for my LLB belts.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> 4 things Americans agree on:
> 
> 1. Mom.
> 
> 2. Apple Pie.
> 
> 3. Action.
> 
> 4. Billax.
> 
> First rate my friend. :thumbs-up:


As a red-blooded American, I can only agree with your list and would add a great friendship with England to it.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I picked today for my Orvis' weekly outing.
Orvis HT SC
CRL OCBD in white (I have recently elevated my OCBD's in Yellow, Pink, and Blue, however I'm still looking for a better white one, this one has a wimpy 2.75" collar and a crest on the pocket, but at least the crest is all white too)
JAB tie
Orvis British khaki chinos
Gap arygle OTC's
FI LWB's


----------



## Billax

Thanks to all of you who commented on flying the flag on Veterans Day. In particular, thanks to Shaver, whose kind words are greatly appreciated.

Here are two stunning pictures:


















The moat surrounding the Tower of London, filled with a display of ceramic poppies, one for each life given by a member of the British Commonwealth in World War I. There are 888,246 blood red Poppies in that moat. The last Poppy was "planted" on November 11th, the Armistice Day in that awful war. Yes, it's the reason we celebrate Veterans Day on November 11th.

There'll always be an England, and may God save the Queen!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today at noon: 65º with 51% relative humidity. Blue skies and still.



















Casual day of doing yard work and getting fertilizers for lawns and gardens.

Brooks Brothers Lambswool popover buttondown sweater, Brooks Uni Stripe OCBD, LE Twills, Maroon herringbone socks, AE Cavanaugh pennies.


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> Well, it went straight over my head, but then again, I was just a good-for-nothing journalism major/English minor.


I was trying to find some preppy conservative that I could compare to Foucault as a joke, but I couldn't find anything better than Andrew Klavan, who dresses even worse than Foucault used to:


----------



## gamma68

Your handsome popover matches the Queen's poppies!



Billax said:


>


----------



## sskim3

Work from home day with errands.

It's in the 60s in nyc area. So weird....


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Barthes was always impeccable. I was amused to see how many photos show him wearing a crew-neck sweater, if we're talking trad.


Handsome!

Maybe we should start a thread dedicated to well dressed intellectuals? If we could only stop it from devolving into another thread of Kennedy and Bush photos.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Handsome!
> 
> Maybe we should start a thread dedicated to well dressed intellectuals? If we could only stop it from devolving into another thread of Kennedy and Bush photos.


You can't stop that. This is a good as it will ever get: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?47669-American-Trad-men-(photos)


----------



## Nobleprofessor

You mean like this



I don't know how well he is dressed below. But, it certainly proves his IVY credentials:



How about Father AND Son it looks like 41 is wearing a OCBD



If you don't want Bush, how about this VP? He has a nice Collar roll


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nobleprof - https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/08/the-united-states-of-trad-george-bush/


----------



## Nobleprofessor

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nobleprof - https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/08/the-united-states-of-trad-george-bush/


wow! That is very cool! Thanks for sending that. Without getting too political, I have always thought Bush 41 was underappreciated. Have you done anymore on others?


----------



## orange fury

Multi-rig day. Started out wearing this today:





Hampstead and Highgate Intl Harris Tweed
RL chinos
Jacobs Roberts tie
Stafford OCBD/boots

Had blood drawn at work for our health insurance, blacked out (apparently my blood flow stopped for no apparent reason halfway through the first vial), and now feeling groggy and have a headache. Lost the tie and swapped the tweed for a Pendleton Topster:



on a positive note, my boss walked by and mentioned how much she liked my Topster


----------



## ThePopinjay

Brooks cords and oxford. Jos Bank 85%wool, 15% silk tie, newly thrifted longwings, Peters of Chagrin falls herringbone
The cords are actually a spruce green, the lighting in my dorm leaves something to be desired.


----------



## sskim3

ThePopinjay said:


> Brooks cords and oxford. Jos Bank 85%wool, 15% silk tie, newly thrifted longwings, Peters of Chagrin falls herringbone
> The cords are actually a spruce green, the lighting in my dorm leaves something to be desired.


Looks good as usual. You gotta smile more! So serious in your pictures!


----------



## Dmontez

The only way I can set up my camera is from a weird low angle, that's why the cuffs look like there is a lot more exposed than there actually is. Looking again maybe the sleeve could be let out a little as well.










BB bow
Charvet shirt
Samulsohn blazer
Trafalgar braces
PRL windowpane flannels
Targyles
AE for BB Strands


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nobleprof - https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/08/the-united-states-of-trad-george-bush/


Very cool. Classy fella.


----------



## L-feld

Nobleprofessor said:


> You mean like this
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know how well he is dressed below. But, it certainly proves his IVY credentials:
> 
> 
> 
> How about Father AND Son it looks like 41 is wearing a OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't want Bush, how about this VP? He has a nice Collar roll


Okay, fine, as long as we don't have to look at more pictures of "Bold Look" Truman and "Zoot Suit" Reagan.

I will, however, allow any and all recordings of Lyndon Johnson ordering trousers.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dmontez, love the pattern in the trousers, but more than anything, I'm blown away by that closet - is that your closet at home? If so, bravo for you, it is awesome.


----------



## Reuben

In a clase of under 25 this morning, I was one of four in a blue gingham shirt, khakis, needlepoint belt, timex weekender, and suede loafers . . .


----------



## Duvel

Another day in the arctic Midwest. Actually, without the wind, it's not terrible. LL Bean field coat, old J. Crew cotton cardigan, PRL flap-pocket no-pony-rider OCBD, J. Crew leather belt, LE traditional fit flannels, Clarks Originals desert boots, and Oliver Peoples Sheldrakes. Not shown: Timex Easy Reader with dark leather band; Wigens Harris Tweed Ivy cap; PRL socks.


----------



## RT-Bone

Duvel said:


>


What is the general consensus on desert boots with wool trousers? It looks good here, but whenever I personally try to do it, I feel like it's not working.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel- are those the current LE 70/30 wool/poly flannels? What is the fit like? I ordered some last night, and it seemed as though the traditional fit measurements were a spot on match for my best fitting chinos.


----------



## Duvel

RT-Bone, I actually don't like the desert boot option much myself. I felt unprepared this morning to think through my footwear options. At the same time, I like the suede texture with the flannel. 

And, at the other same time, I figure if Daniel Patrick Moynihan could get away with wearing them with a suit, I could do this.


----------



## Duvel

OF, I think they are great. Fit is full but not overly so, and in fact, they seem a little slimmer than I was expecting. I like them well enough that I want another pair in the other color option.



orange fury said:


> Duvel- are those the current LE 70/30 wool/poly flannels? What is the fit like? I ordered some last night, and it seemed as though the traditional fit measurements were a spot on match for my best fitting chinos.


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> In a clase of under 25 this morning, I was one of four in a blue gingham shirt, khakis, needlepoint belt, timex weekender, and suede loafers . . .


And it was a good thing, right?


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> OF, I think they are great. Fit is full but not overly so, and in fact, they seem a little slimmer than I was expecting. I like them well enough that I want another pair in the other color option.


How is the rise? I am a little wary of buying anything from LE that isn't available in long rise, although I haven't purchased any pants from LE in two or three years. I was considering a pair of those flannels, though.


----------



## Duvel

In my 34-inch waist, it measures 11 inches [EDIT]. It doesn't feel as long as the chinos I purchased, but it's definitely a good medium rise and maybe a bit above that.

*Please see edit.* I re-checked and they are actually 11 inches in the front rise. Still not bad. They sit almost at the top of my hips and about an inch below my navel.



L-feld said:


> How is the rise? I am a little wary of buying anything from LE that isn't available in long rise, although I haven't purchased any pants from LE in two or three years. I was considering a pair of those flannels, though.


----------



## stcolumba

More yard work... as the temperature dips below 30 degrees (F).

LL Bean wool to the rescue.


----------



## Brio1

stcolumba said:


> More yard work... as the temperature dips below 30 degrees (F).
> 
> LL Bean wool to the rescue.


Is that a new L.L.Bean Flannel shirt in Navy Tartan peeking out from under the sweater? What are you thoughts of it compared with the previous Dress Gordon Tartan from L.L. Bean ?

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/422...ge=scotch-plaid-flannel-shirt-traditional-fit


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



orange fury said:


> Duvel- are those the current LE 70/30 wool/poly flannels? What is the fit like? I ordered some last night, and it seemed as though the traditional fit measurements were a spot on match for my best fitting chinos.


Well there were at least two orders placed for those trousers last night. At the discount I figured I would give them a shot based on their frequency here. I can always use another pair of grey flannels and these seem like a nice, lighter shade.


----------



## universitystripe

orange fury said:


>


I love everything about this.


----------



## Lord Elgin

I have to admit lurking around here quite often, but very seldom posting anything. That's one of the downsides of being a home-office based person. You just don't get that often to wear a jacket and a tie, but Monday was an exception! 

I'm very open and interested in hearing suggestions and recommendations. I guess the tie should have more texture to it, e.g. woollen, and the jacket could do with a light pressing or ironing around the hem and shoulder. I love wearing this jacket, so all suggestions regarding variations around it (pants, shirt, ps, etc.) are most welcome!


----------



## orange fury

Three themes this morning- LL Bean, Norway, and cold:LL Bean Norwegian/blackwatch flannel shirtRL chinosWoolrich socksCafe Ole Christmas coffee (Texans should know about this one)It's in the low to mid 30's today, I would've worn Bean boots, but my parents won't give them to me until my birthday. I'm also realizing that I should invest in flannel lined chinos.


----------



## RT-Bone

Starting to cool down here in NYC. 

Top:
-Uniqlo cashmere cardigan
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-J.Crew flannels (heavily tailored)
-J.Press OTC wool socks 
-AE McGraw






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nobleprofessor said:


> wow! That is very cool! Thanks for sending that. Without getting too political, I have always thought Bush 41 was underappreciated. Have you done anymore on others?


Thanks!

Daniel Patrick Moynihan: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2013/01/united-states-of-trad-daniel-patrick-moynihan/

John Bolton: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2014/08/united-states-of-trad-john-r-bolton/

RFK (Bobby): https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/11/united-states-of-trad-robert-f-kennedy/

Ted Sorenson: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2013/05/united-states-of-trad-ted-sorensen/

Families (not all trad)

The Buckleys: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/01/the-buckleys-a-gifted-american-family/

The Duponts: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/02/a-great-american-family-the-du-ponts-of-deleware/

The Evans: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2012/06/a-great-american-family-the-evans-of-colorado/


----------



## Flairball

Crunch time, so it's a few errands, and a lot or study review for me today. The weather cooled off a bit, so I broke out a tweed again.

The details- top.









The details- bottom.









The full monty (sorry, a little shakey today).


----------



## stcolumba

Duffel coat day.

J Press sport coat
Brooks Bros OCBD
Suit Supply wool tie


----------



## Jovan

Nice sport coats, guys. I need to break out my tweed soon.

Yesterday:

https://imageshack.com/i/kp6ESH3cj


----------



## sskim3

Lord Elgin said:


> I have to admit lurking around here quite often, but very seldom posting anything. That's one of the downsides of being a home-office based person. You just don't get that often to wear a jacket and a tie, but Monday was an exception!
> 
> I'm very open and interested in hearing suggestions and recommendations. I guess the tie should have more texture to it, e.g. woollen, and the jacket could do with a light pressing or ironing around the hem and shoulder. I love wearing this jacket, so all suggestions regarding variations around it (pants, shirt, ps, etc.) are most welcome!


This is great! The only thing I think that your missing is an OCBD and you will be all set!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

sskim3 said:


> This is great! The only thing I think that your missing is an OCBD and you will be all set!


I agree, the cutaway collar seems a little too modern for the very tradly 3/2 sack sport coat.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Trying out some layering options I haven't experimented with before, does this look weird?

Polo Uni Club brown tweed with multi color flecks
LE non-iron blue uni stripe OCBD
Charcoal lambswool ribbed polo neck sweater


----------



## Duvel

Not terribly. But it could be improved with a different color for the popover, something that would pop a bit more. I'd also open up one more button on the popover.


----------



## orange fury

Dmontez said:


> The only way I can set up my camera is from a weird low angle, that's why the cuffs look like there is a lot more exposed than there actually is. Looking again maybe the sleeve could be let out a little as well.


I don't know how I missed this, I can't describe how jealous I am of this, I need a closet like this when my wife and I eventually get a house.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I don't know how I missed this, I can't describe how jealous I am of this, I need a closet like this when my wife and I eventually get a house.


See earlier post by that gadfly Fading Fast. I was blown away by his closet - it's awesome. I was waiting for someone else to notice it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Not terribly. But it could be improved with a different color for the popover, something that would pop a bit more. I'd also open up one more button on the popover.


I agree. I've really enjoyed some of the looks I've seen here with sweaters in a brighter, sometimes primarily color (pretty sure I've seen both blue and a daffodil yellow, notwithstanding that it's autumn). Alternatively, you could scroll to the top of this page and see what Flairball's got goin' on.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> See earlier post by that gadfly Fading Fast. I was blown away by his closet - it's awesome. I was waiting for someone else to notice it.


seriously the closet is amazing... i hope the misses has a closet just as big..... i dont know how it would fly for me to have that large of a closet


----------



## orange fury

Lost the Norwegian, showing off the black watch flannel:


----------



## Duvel

Is that LL Bean, OF? I have an LE Viyella black watch that looks a lot like that and I almost wore it today.


----------



## Duvel

J. Crew, J. Crew, and LE. Not shown: Clarks Originals grey suede desert boots and O'Connells navy-red surcingle belt. Outerwear today was, again, the LL Bean field coat. I almost pulled out the old LL Bean parka but I'm hoping to save that for the truly bitter days. Today, in the mid-20s and little wind, is not so bad.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


>


I really like the red/white striped shirt. But I'd also suggest posting some photos taken from a greater distance so we can appreciate a more full view of your rigs.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, and yes, I know and I apologize. I will need to work on that.


----------



## yoshi

B.J. Keats brown herringbone Harris Tweed (2B/ slightly darted)
BB blue pinpoint buttondown
Perlis navy silk tie w/embroidered crawfish
BB Clark fit burgundy wide wale cords
AE brown Aberdeens


----------



## Dmontez

Fading Fast said:


> Dmontez, love the pattern in the trousers, but more than anything, I'm blown away by that closet - is that your closet at home? If so, bravo for you, it is awesome.





orange fury said:


> I don't know how I missed this, I can't describe how jealous I am of this, I need a closet like this when my wife and I eventually get a house.


Thanks for the feedback guys, the closet has been one of the best things we have done for the house we bought back in March of this year. The thought process behind it can be found here. https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?178377-The-Closet-Thread


----------



## Flairball

yoshi said:


> B.J. Keats brown herringbone Harris Tweed (2B/ slightly darted)
> BB blue pinpoint buttondown
> Perlis navy silk tie w/embroidered crawfish
> BB Clark fit burgundy wide wale cords
> AE brown Aberdeens


Pics, or it didn't happen.

Besides, we all like seeing someone rocking red cords.


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Duvel

Nice tie, Popinjay!


----------



## yoshi

Flairball said:


> Pics, or it didn't happen.
> 
> Besides, we all like seeing someone rocking red cords.


Apologies for the lighting, angles, and size of the photographs. Any way to reduce the size?

I'm not very fond of the lack of collar roll on the Brooks pinpoints.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
* BB university stripe shirt
* Lowe Bow bow tie (thanks Rueben!)
* LLB 1912 belt
* J Crew wale corduroys
* Unknown wool socks (not visible)
* Stafford Deacon boots

EDIT: Apologies for images oriented upside down on phones. This is a problem with iPhone selfies. I oriented them for desktop monitors, which is how I mostly view the site.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Nice tie, Popinjay!


Thank you Duvel, it was toss up between this or the Buchanan tartan this morning. If only that was the hardest thing I had to do today life would be good. haha


----------



## universitystripe

It sure got cold, didn't it?

Ralph Lauren wool sweater and OCBD
Banana Republic peacoat
J. Press schoolboy scarf (my school colors, if not the school colors it is sold for)
J. Crew classic chinos


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, uni. Is the RL one of the recent Shetlands by any chance or something else?


----------



## universitystripe

Duvel said:


> Looks great, uni. Is the RL one of the recent Shetlands by any chance or something else?


Thanks, Duvel! It's the standard wool crewneck sweater from last year. It's a good sweater when you get it on sale.


----------



## Flairball

yoshi said:


> Apologies for the lighting, angles, and size of the photographs. Any way to reduce the size?
> 
> I'm not very fond of the lack of collar roll on the Brooks pinpoints.


Very nice. I love my cranberry cords but don't wear them very often.


----------



## gamma68

yoshi said:


>


I _really _need to get a pair of corduroys in this color. Very nice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
> * BB university stripe shirt
> * Lowe Bow bow tie (thanks Rueben!)
> * LLB 1912 belt
> * J Crew wale corduroys
> * Unknown wool socks (not visible)
> * Stafford Deacon boots
> 
> EDIT: Apologies for images oriented upside down on phones. This is a problem with iPhone selfies. I oriented them for desktop monitors, which is how I mostly view the site.


I dig it. I dig it a lot. Everything looks spot on from fit to fabric.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
> * BB university stripe shirt
> * Lowe Bow bow tie (thanks Rueben!)
> * LLB 1912 belt
> * J Crew wale corduroys
> * Unknown wool socks (not visible)
> * Stafford Deacon boots
> 
> EDIT: Apologies for images oriented upside down on phones. This is a problem with iPhone selfies. I oriented them for desktop monitors, which is how I mostly view the site.


Please don't hate me for saying this, but for some reason, those cords just don't look right to me. Both the color, and texture seem to be off. That 3b patch pocket HT, however, fills me with envy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ThePopinjay said:


>


I scrolled by and thought, "Wait, was that PJ in khaki colored chinos???." It was and it looks great. Your blue blazer looks excellent. Consider khaki more often.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> I dig it. I dig it a lot. Everything looks spot on from fit to fabric.


Thank you, sir. I consider your feedback high praise.


----------



## gamma68

Flairball said:


> Please don't hate me for saying this, but for some reason, those cords just don't look right to me. Both the color, and texture seem to be off. That 3b patch pocket HT, however, fills me with envy.


Thanks for the feedback. The cords may not be spot-on, but a subtlety that may not be apparent on-screen is the paisley in the bow tie is a perfect match for the corduroy color.


----------



## ThePopinjay

oxford cloth button down said:


> I scrolled by and thought, "Wait, was that PJ in khaki colored chinos???." It was and it looks great. Your blue blazer looks excellent. Consider khaki more often.


Thanks OCBD! I probably wear khakis 2-3 times a week, but I think my pics probably aren't representative of that.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Still gauging my O'Connell's sweater. It is a little snug (Size 38. I would say it is a true small), but if I sized up I think it would be too big. It may stretch with time. My sister wants to school me in the art of blocking when she comes for Christmas. We will see if it needs it then.

PJ - Ah, I thought you almost exclusively wore navy chinos. I am glad to hear that you enjoy khaki colored chinos too.


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> Nice sport coats, guys. I need to break out my tweed soon.
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/kp6ESH3cj


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThePopinjay said:


>


Hey! I have a blazer just like that!


----------



## Duvel

Every single one of us-no matter the age or gender or sexual preference-owns a blue blazer. -- from _True Prep_ by Lisa Birnbach 


Nobleprofessor said:


> Hey! I have a blazer just like that!


----------



## Duvel

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Still gauging my O'Connell's sweater. It is little snug (size 38. I would say it is a true small), but if I sized up I think it would be too big. It may stretch with time. My sister wants to school me in the art of blocking when she comes for Christmas. We will see if it needs it then.
> 
> PJ - Ah, I thought you almost exclusively wore navy chinos. I am glad to hear that you enjoy khaki colored chinos too.


I think it looks good. I can see going up a size but I don't think this looks bad at all. Please share what you learn about blocking--I have some sweaters that feel a little snug myself.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I apologize for the poor color resolution in the larger photo; the trousers are definitely lighter than the jacket! The question came up elsewhere, how can one dress up when working at a startup (esp. in Silicon Valley)? I'm in the DC office, but I manage to get away with it. I'm not sure a new employee could. I have heard Palo Alto developers say they'd ding a candidate for wearing a charcoal suit to an interview, which is fatuous, and, mercifully, not company policy (and probably not legal), but it's a longstanding prejudice in engineering generally. Anyway, whatever. Brook Bros. jacket from about 20 years ago, judging from the shoulder; obvious OCBD; inexpensive 346 repp Argyll & Sutherland tie (apropos of Billax's recent tutorial, a half-Windsor would display the collar roll better); bespoke tan twill trousers (drooping somewhat because I lost weight, and my _belts_ need replacing); Mactavish shoes in cognac; I couldn't find an _apropos_ pocket square.

Just to show that not everyone hates me, I asked a colleague to snap this, and he was happy to do so:


----------



## Reuben

LL Bean Corduroy travel jacket
Rooster wool knit
BB OCBD
Timex weekender
BB Moleskins
JAB OTC
Alden tassels


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Every single one of us-no matter the age or gender or sexual preference-owns a blue blazer. -- from _True Prep_ by Lisa Birnbach


yes. I know. It was a joke because I posted a picture of a Corbin Blazer that I just found and Popinjay said he had the exact blazer in the exact same size.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...t-store-blues-amp-brags&p=1619568#post1619568


----------



## Dmontez

Reuben said:


> LL Bean Corduroy travel jacket
> Rooster wool knit
> BB OCBD
> Timex weekender
> BB Moleskins
> JAB OTC
> Alden tassels


this is just great, those suede tassels :icon_cheers:


----------



## Z.J.P

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today. Still gauging my O'Connell's sweater. It is a little snug (Size 38. I would say it is a true small), but if I sized up I think it would be too big. It may stretch with time. My sister wants to school me in the art of blocking when she comes for Christmas. We will see if it needs it then.
> 
> PJ - Ah, I thought you almost exclusively wore navy chinos. I am glad to hear that you enjoy khaki colored chinos too.


Where does it feel too snug? Armholes?

I think it looks great. It should give a little.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben: love the jacket, I've been thinking that I need a corduroy sportcoat (I haven't had one since I was a kid). That's not the one currently on their site is it?

OCBD: that sweater actually looks like it fits pretty well from those pics


----------



## Jovan

Brio1 said:


>


Ah, but I'm missing the tweed trilby.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Nice sport coats, guys. I need to break out my tweed soon.
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/kp6ESH3cj


God I love DB trench coats. I have a really nice SB trench that was gifted to me by a forum member, so I can't really justify getting another trench, but damn they look good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> God I love DB trench coats. I have a really nice SB trench that was gifted to me by a forum member, so I can't really justify getting another trench, but damn they look good.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


But it ain't a trench if it ain't a DB.

For the last few years I've thrifted about a trench a year, because I always feel like the previous one isn't quite right. In the words of Disco Stu, if these trends continue, _ayyy._

But there is an ideal, and Jovan's is close to it. The flapped pockets and hook-and-eye neck closure are an interesting spin on it. May I ask who made it?


----------



## Jovan

Technically not what I'd call a trench coat, as it hits above the knee, but it was just right for the nippy weather that day.

It's Banana Republic, nothing special. Quality wise, the BB one I have beats it in every way.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: The sweater's fit looks really good to me (but you are wearing it and obviously it feels tight - I just don't see it, it actually looks spot on in fit - not too tight, not too baggy). Also, anything you learn about blocking would be great to hear as my skills in that area are weak. 

Gamma68 - that is a stunning jacket. You can feel the heft and texture just from the pictures.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Z.J.P said:


> Where does it feel too snug? Armholes?
> 
> I think it looks great. It should give a little.


Thanks. You are spot on. It is the armholes. I will be patient.


----------



## orange fury

It's a popular misconception that houston doesn't get cold. It may not get consistently cold like other parts of the country, but because of the moisture we get from the gulf, that 33*F temperature could actually feel like it's in the low to mid 20's, especially when you factor in wind. Birnbach would be so proud:





(I don't actually have my chinos rolled up, just did it to show off the socks)

LL Bean Norwegian/flannel shirt/boots
RL chinos/cap
Woolrich ragg wool socks
House of Bruar cashmere scarf
Lands End down vest
...and Starbucks mug

sorry I didn't adjust or smile before taking it, it was cold and windy.


----------



## Duvel

Lookin' good, OF! If you were here in the Midwest, you'd embrace the polar plunge the way we do, not only with that outfit but also with a big smile.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Lookin' good, OF! If you were here in the Midwest, you'd embrace the polar plunge the way we do, not only with that outfit but also with a big smile.


Lol that was the result of wind blowing in my eyes


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
Looking out the windows of my study, we have snow on the ground and more flakes are falling...and blowing in our eyes! The wife just reminded me, this is but another reason for relocating to central Florida.


----------



## Duvel

We smile through that too.

I meant to mention the cap. It's a good look on you.



orange fury said:


> Lol that was the result of wind blowing in my eyes


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> But it ain't a trench if it ain't a DB.





Jovan said:


> Technically not what I'd call a trench coat, as it hits above the knee, but it was just right for the nippy weather that day.


So what is the formal definition of a trench coat? I'd always assumed the term applied to any long, waterproof gabardine coat with a collar. What other elements are necessary beyond the DB? Is the belt an integral part? Epaulets? Storm Shield? Raglan sleeves?

What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term?

Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

L-feld said:


> So what is the formal definition of a trench coat? I'd always assumed the term applied to any long, waterproof gabardine coat with a collar. What other elements are necessary beyond the DB? Is the belt an integral part? Epaulets? Storm Shield? Raglan sleeves?
> 
> What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!


In my opinion, a trench coat needs epaulets and a belt. But, the term has been watered down quite a bit.

I have 4-5 vintage trench Coats to sell, I guess it's that time of year to get them out!


----------



## williamson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> But it ain't a trench if it ain't a DB.


What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term? Inquiring minds want to know![/QUOTE] Yes, just a "raincoat".


L-feld said:


> So what is the formal definition of a trench coat? ...


Certainly double-breasted and belted and with epaulettes. A flap on the right side commonly (possibly erroneously?) called a gun flap (is this what you mean by storm shield?) Raglan sleeves are the original style but not always present nowadays.


Jovan said:


> Technically not what I'd call a trench coat, as it hits above the knee, but it was just right for the nippy weather that day.


Interesting to see that in the USA - especially in the drier parts - a trench-coat is acceptable as a cool-weather topcoat. On this island that is certainly the case; lightweight wool topcoats (other than covert coats) sadly disappeared 30-40 years ago.


Jovan said:


> Ah, but I'm missing the tweed trilby.


Wasn't the hat of Peter Sellers (Inspector Clouseau) what on your side of the Atlantic is called an Irish walking hat? A true trilby would nonetheless look very good with Jovan's suit and coat.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> We smile through that too.
> 
> I meant to mention the cap. It's a good look on you.


Thanks! I may have to get rid of it though. It's unlined lambs wool which I super warm, but unfortunately if I don't shave my head for a couple days, the stubble is almost like sandpaper on it. I've always worn flat caps, but I'd really like to get a Harris tweed one this year.



L-feld said:


> So what is the formal definition of a trench coat? I'd always assumed the term applied to any long, waterproof gabardine coat with a collar. What other elements are necessary beyond the DB? Is the belt an integral part? Epaulets? Storm Shield? Raglan sleeves?
> 
> What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!


In my mind, besides the epaulets/belt/being double breasted, a trench hits below the knee.

Either way, I really like Jovan's coat


----------



## RT-Bone

Red, white, and blue. 

Top:
-Rugby Shetland
-LE original OCBD

Bottom:
-Rugby University chinos
-LLB wool ragg socks
-LLB camps






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adoucett

orange fury said:


> It's a popular misconception that houston doesn't get cold. It may not get consistently cold like other parts of the country, but because of the moisture we get from the gulf, that 33*F temperature could actually feel like it's in the low to mid 20's, especially when you factor in wind. Birnbach would be so proud:
> 
> (I don't actually have my chinos rolled up, just did it to show off the socks)
> 
> LL Bean Norwegian/flannel shirt/boots
> RL chinos/cap
> Woolrich ragg wool socks
> House of Bruar cashmere scarf
> Lands End down vest
> ...and Starbucks mug
> 
> sorry I didn't adjust or smile before taking it, it was cold and windy.


Looking good man, I like the "tech prep" look with the puffer vest. 
The scarf also looks nice, you wear it well.


----------



## Duvel

OF, I can recommend the HT from Wigens. Mine is lined and very comfortable, and quite warm.


----------



## L-feld

williamson said:


> is this what you mean by storm shield?) Raglan sleeves are the original style but not always present nowadays.


A storm shield is that weird little half cape on the back, as shown here:


----------



## williamson

L-feld said:


> A storm shield is that weird little half cape on the back...


Thank you for the information; I don't think I've every seen such a thing, but other members of this forum may know more.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> So what is the formal definition of a trench coat? I'd always assumed the term applied to any long, waterproof gabardine coat with a collar. What other elements are necessary beyond the DB? Is the belt an integral part? Epaulets? Storm Shield? Raglan sleeves?


One requirement of a proper trench coat is that the hem fall below the knee. Here's a photo of my vintage BB trench coat:



L-feld said:


> What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term?


A trench-like raincoat is called a Balmacaan. Here is a photo of my vintage BB balmacaan:


----------



## Duvel

I have an old London Fog Balmawhatever. I wear it only with dressed up stuff, i.e., suit or very dressy blazer/trousers ensemble, and when it's raining of course. However, I'm not married to the idea that it has to be worn only when it's raining.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma68 - that is a stunning jacket. You can feel the heft and texture just from the pictures.


Thanks, FF. That tweed jacket is quickly becoming one of my favorites.


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> A trench-like raincoat is called a Balmacaan. Here is a photo of my vintage BB balmacaan:


Yup, that's the style I have. I'll never call it a trench again.

Other than Oxford Cloth Disorder and general clotheshorsiness, is there a compelling reason for me to own both a trench and a balmacaan?


----------



## yoshi

J. Press 3/2 blazer (not pictured)
J. Press OCBD
BB Lambswool sweater
LE flannels
AE Patriots shell #8


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> LL Bean Norwegian/flannel shirt/boots


So I guess your folks felt bad for you and coughed up the Bean Boots a little early?


----------



## williamson

gamma68 said:


> A trench-like raincoat is called a Balmacaan.


Thank you for two excellent photographs (showing two attractive coats), which more than solve the problem of terminology. Oddly enough, although the term "Balmacaan" clearly comes from Scotland, it's not a well-known term in the UK. I don't think we have a special term for this style - single-breasted fly-fronted coat is the most precise term here.


L-feld said:


> Other than Oxford Cloth Disorder and general clotheshorsiness, is there a compelling reason for me to own both a trench and a balmacaan?


To me the single-breasted Balmacaan is for lighter rain and summer wear; the trench-coat, being more protective, is good for more "serious" rain; the trench-coat is the one for a detachable warm lining.


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> Ah, but I'm missing the tweed trilby.


Never mind the trilby, your appearance is professional, Jovan.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Had to scrape snow off my car this morning... Your move, global warming.

canvas hat (will have to do for now, hoping to get something in wool/fur felt for xmas)
Barn coat
Woolovers fishermans crew in oatmeal
PRL pink/blue/white stripe OCBD courtesy of sbdivemaster
Old Navy 5 pocket cords in navy
Rancourt Ranger mocs


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, yoshi! Nice flannel pants. Great argyle sweater.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Wearing one of my Scales of Justice emblematic ties. I got this one through the exchange!



And I'm wearing my Sharkskin Wingtips:


----------



## yoshi

Nobleprofessor said:


> And I'm wearing my Sharkskin Wingtips:


Beautiful shoes!


----------



## FLMike

yoshi said:


>


Sweet shell Patriots!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Other than Oxford Cloth Disorder and general clotheshorsiness, is there a compelling reason for me to own both a trench and a balmacaan?


Not really, but ideally I'd like a tan trench and an olive balmacaan, because, you know, khakis.


----------



## orange fury

L-feld said:


> Yup, that's the style I have. I'll never call it a trench again.
> 
> Other than Oxford Cloth Disorder and general clotheshorsiness, is there a compelling reason for me to own both a trench and a balmacaan?


The fact that they both exist should be reason enough 



ThatDudeOrion said:


> So I guess your folks felt bad for you and coughed up the Bean Boots a little early?


Haha my mom did, it didn't help that it's supposed to be 70*F on my actual birthday, so she wanted me to get some actual use out of them



Nobleprofessor said:


> And I'm wearing my Sharkskin Wingtips:


Those are unbelievably cool.


----------



## orange fury

Wanted to add this, since I lost the sweater. LLB flannel:


----------



## alkydrinker

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not really, but ideally I'd like a tan trench and an olive balmacaan, because, you know, khakis.


Yup, I'm surprised this point isn't discussed more often - tan raincoats lose a lot of versatility if you frequently wear khaki color pants (tan overcoat + tan/khaki pants = comically terrible). I love the look of a tan raincoat over dark CBD-type wear, but don't wear CBD enough to justify that purchase. Criticize if you want, but I recently bought a navy blue single-breasted rain coat since I want to own only one classically styled raincoat. I do not wear navy pants, so I don't have to worry about a pants-matching issue.

Paul Fussell says in his book "Class" that black raincoats are for lower class and tan for upper class...navy probably gets lumped in with black, but I don't care because it works for me. And let's face it, nowadays merely owning a decent, classically-styled mens raincoat of any color puts in you in the top tier.


----------



## Duvel

Nice, OF. But preps don't wear flannel. Uh oh.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. But preps don't wear flannel. Uh oh.


You sure about that? https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2014/08/2014-ll-bean-scotch-plaid-flannel.html


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> You sure about that? https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2014/08/2014-ll-bean-scotch-plaid-flannel.html


I actually disagree with her on her analysis of the LLB tartans this year- I think the Navy Tartan is great, and I can live without Dress Stewart but love the Black Stewart. The only one I really don't care for is the Gray Stewart. And Blackwatch and Prince Charles of Edward are obviously great.


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> I actually disagree with her on her analysis of the LLB tartans this year- I think the Navy Tartan is great, and I can live without Dress Stewart but love the Black Stewart. The only one I really don't care for is the Gray Stewart. And Blackwatch and Prince Charles of Edward are obviously great.


Yeah, I really need a navy tartan in a L-Tall


----------



## Duvel

Well, that's Muffy. Flannel is OK if you are up at the cottage helping Uncle Kip split wood on a fall Saturday afternoon. Otherwise, forget it. However, men should own plaid cotton button-down-collar shirts--perhaps your shirt is one of those and not, in fact, a flannel shirt.

That said, I'm wearing my Lands' End black watch Viyella today.



Reuben said:


> You sure about that? https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2014/08/2014-ll-bean-scotch-plaid-flannel.html


----------



## mjo_1

Duvel said:


> Well, that's Muffy. Flannel is OK if you are up at the cottage helping Uncle Kip split wood on a fall Saturday afternoon.


Thanks for the laugh. So true.


----------



## Patrick06790

And so it begins. First snow of 2014-15 last night.


----------



## L-feld

Did someone say red corduroys?




I have no idea if this works, but I have no idea what else to do with these pants.

BB 
BK
AE


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I"d say that works just fine


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Nice, OF. But preps don't wear flannel. Uh oh.


I'm not sure where this notion comes from. :icon_scratch:


----------



## gamma68

williamson said:


> To me the single-breasted Balmacaan is for lighter rain and summer wear; the trench-coat, being more protective, is good for more "serious" rain; the trench-coat is the one for a detachable warm lining.


I think you've got it right. There is no lining in the balmacaan--at least not in mine. Nor is there a belt to make it more secure. It's really just a light raincoat to wear over suit/sport coat. I wouldn't wear my balmacaan below 50 degrees F.

My trench coat is lined (removable, if desired), so it works well on days when it's cold enough to snow. It's not warm enough to replace a wool overcoat, but warm for days when you don't need heavy wool.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

orange fury said:


> Those are unbelievably cool.


Thanks OF. I like them, I wasn't sure they would be a big hit. I'm glad to get some feedback.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Not too much going on today. Just wanted to show off my first time wearing this kind of neat tie. I have 3 teddy bear ties for some reason and this one had yet to be worn.


----------



## Duvel

I don't know. It sounded like a rule to me. I'm going to write a sequel to the True Prep book, income from which will be used to buy all my Andy's friends a new Shetland from O'Connell's.



gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure where this notion comes from. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flairball

Sometimes I think of clothes like I think of cars. Today I'm driving the beater. Nothing special, just slightly worn, not as crisp, but still fully functional.

The details.









The full monty.









I'm not actuually wearing the SC, but have it locked and loaded in case i need to leave the house.


----------



## Reuben

It's cold. I don't like this, it doesn't feel like Georgia.


----------



## FLMike

Time to call it a week....rumpled Friday afternoon elevator pic....

Bill's M2
VV Murray Shirt BD
Stafford's Thomasville hoof pick belt
Filson 257
Explorer I


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> So what is the formal definition of a trench coat? I'd always assumed the term applied to any long, waterproof gabardine coat with a collar. What other elements are necessary beyond the DB? Is the belt an integral part? Epaulets? Storm Shield? Raglan sleeves?
> 
> What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know!


Answered by everyone else, but basically look on Traditional Rainwear and you have your answer.



Nobleprofessor said:


> In my opinion, a trench coat needs epaulets and a belt. But, the term has been watered down quite a bit.
> 
> I have 4-5 vintage trench Coats to sell, I guess it's that time of year to get them out!


Watered down a bit? That's understatement at its finest!



williamson said:


> What do you call a non-trench raincoat? Just a "raincoat?" Or is there some other term? Inquiring minds want to know!


 Yes, just a "raincoat".

Certainly double-breasted and belted and with epaulettes. A flap on the right side commonly (possibly erroneously?) called a gun flap (is this what you mean by storm shield?) Raglan sleeves are the original style but not always present nowadays.

Interesting to see that in the USA - especially in the drier parts - a trench-coat is acceptable as a cool-weather topcoat. On this island that is certainly the case; lightweight wool topcoats (other than covert coats) sadly disappeared 30-40 years ago.

Wasn't the hat of Peter Sellers (Inspector Clouseau) what on your side of the Atlantic is called an Irish walking hat? A true trilby would nonetheless look very good with Jovan's suit and coat.[/QUOTE]Ah, that could be it. I just saw Sean Connery in a similar style of hat in The Last Crusade and it was referred to as such.



orange fury said:


> Thanks! I may have to get rid of it though. It's unlined lambs wool which I super warm, but unfortunately if I don't shave my head for a couple days, the stubble is almost like sandpaper on it. I've always worn flat caps, but I'd really like to get a Harris tweed one this year.
> 
> In my mind, besides the epaulets/belt/being double breasted, a trench hits below the knee.
> 
> Either way, I really like Jovan's coat


Thanks and that's exactly how I feel. Though I'm surprised, again, that I'm getting favourable comments on a Banana Republic item! I'd call mine trench-style if anything, as not only does it fall above the knee, but lacks the gunflap and storm shield. I have an old BB trench coat that goes below the knees, but sadly they do not make them anymore. (!!!) Yet they still carry the removable melton collars. What?! When I asked a CS rep about this, she had no idea why and if they'd ever come back. A sad day for us all. Those trench coats were truly magnificent. But at least Traditional Rainwear still carries the almost exact style, minus the removable wool collar.



Duvel said:


> I have an old London Fog Balmawhatever. I wear it only with dressed up stuff, i.e., suit or very dressy blazer/trousers ensemble, and when it's raining of course.


I'm not married to the idea that you must only wear one when it's raining. After all, does anyone just wear a Harrington jacket when it's raining?



williamson said:


> Thank you for two excellent photographs (showing two attractive coats), which more than solve the problem of terminology. Oddly enough, although the term "Balmacaan" clearly comes from Scotland, it's not a well-known term in the UK. I don't think we have a special term for this style - single-breasted fly-fronted coat is the most precise term here.
> 
> To me the single-breasted Balmacaan is for lighter rain and summer wear; the trench-coat, being more protective, is good for more "serious" rain; the trench-coat is the one for a detachable warm lining.


That's about what I feel on the matter. I've used my balmacaan for lighter summer and fall rains when it's still decently warm out.



Brio1 said:


> Never mind the trilby, your appearance is professional, Jovan.


Thanks, Brio!



alkydrinker said:


> Yup, I'm surprised this point isn't discussed more often - tan raincoats lose a lot of versatility if you frequently wear khaki color pants (tan overcoat + tan/khaki pants = comically terrible). I love the look of a tan raincoat over dark CBD-type wear, but don't wear CBD enough to justify that purchase. Criticize if you want, but I recently bought a navy blue single-breasted rain coat since I want to own only one classically styled raincoat. I do not wear navy pants, so I don't have to worry about a pants-matching issue.
> 
> Paul Fussell says in his book "Class" that black raincoats are for lower class and tan for upper class...navy probably gets lumped in with black, but I don't care because it works for me. And let's face it, nowadays merely owning a decent, classically-styled mens raincoat of any color puts in you in the top tier.


What?! No sir, navy raincoats are just fine. Better than black in any case. I don't think it has much to do with class rather than just taste. Fussell's observations don't hold much water these days, no pun intended.



Duvel said:


> I don't know. It sounded like a rule to me. I'm going to write a sequel to the True Prep book, income from which will be used to buy all my Andy's friends a new Shetland from O'Connell's.


I take back what I said in the peacoat thread. :biggrin:

Yesterday, wore a heavier suit and an overcoat (which I forgot to snap pics of) because it was between 30-40 outside. Sadly, it was not to stay. Temps shooting back up today and tomorrow. Curses!


----------



## Duvel

Jovan, is a Harrington considered a rain jacket? I wear my Baracuta in all kinds of mild weather, and it never occurred to me that it might be considered rain gear.


----------



## Jovan

They are waterproofed, so I'd say so! But again, nothing wrong with using one as a mere windbreaker or light jacket.


----------



## Duvel

I hope there's nothing wrong with doing so. I've been doing so since about 1975!


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, tie, and sweater vest, Rugby Ralph Lauren pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## gamma68

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, tie, and sweater vest, Rugby Ralph Lauren pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


Roycru! Watch out behind you!

What sort of critters are on those trousers you're sporting?


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> Roycru! Watch out behind you!


Do not be alarmed, Roycru is very comfortable around large diesel engines, and has been since at least the 60's. :cool2:


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> Do not be alarmed, Roycru is very comfortable around large diesel engines, and has been since at least the 60's. :cool2:


:biggrin:


----------



## Roycru

Thanks to everyone for all your kind comments, and to answer Gamma68's question about what's embroidered on my trousers, it's guns and game birds, in an effort to keep up with the current trend of posting pictures with shot guns, rifles, and hunting scenes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^

Sir, there is not a duck hunter among us who could resist the obvious appeal of those trousers...and nicely done with the rig overall


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I don't know. It sounded like a rule to me. I'm going to write a sequel to the True Prep book, income from which will be used to buy all my Andy's friends a new Shetland from O'Connell's.


You write it and I will buy many copies for gifts (and one, of course, for my bookshelf) whose combined cost will far exceed the cost of my new light gray Shetland. That is a promise.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, you mock me with your youth as I am very jealous that you can pull off so well the Rugby over the OCBD and tie (and a cuddly teddy bear tie at that), which is something that I can no longer pull off at my age. Enjoy the flame of youth as it does indeed burn bright but also fast.


----------



## RT-Bone

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

As a whole, not trad, but certainly trad elements.

Top:
-Rugby shawl collar Shetland
-BB OCBD (blue, despite the blown out lighting)

Bottom (unseen):
-501s (shrink-to-fit, selvedge)
-Red Wing 9010 GTs

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone: fantastic sweater - are the buttons real leather?


----------



## bignilk

Today


----------



## gamma68

Barbour Bedale waxed cotton jacket
Hand-loomed fisherman's sweater by Donegal Knitwear (made in Ireland)
Vintage Viyella shirt
LLB 1912 belt (not visible)
Lands' End corduroys (tailored fit)
Wigwam wool socks (not visible)
Red Wing Beckman boots


----------



## RT-Bone

Fading Fast said:


> RT-Bone: fantastic sweater - are the buttons real leather?


They are indeed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone said:


> They are indeed.


:icon_cheers:


----------



## Patrick06790

Today's deal:

LE cords, AE Leeds sort of a pebble grain, LLB shirt and sweater, Brooks 2B sack and old old BB #1 tie

I'm six pounds down one week into the weight loss regimen, with the result that I look like someone let some air out


----------



## Reuben

During a quick stopover before heading to the stadium:










UGA letterman's cardigan (from roughly the 1920's)
Tie bar wool tie
PRL OCBD
Southwick/Paul Stuart flannels
Florsheim imperial black pebblegrain LWB


----------



## Jovan

Today, nothing particularly special. At least it isn't a striped suit for once!


----------



## Flairball

Stressful day, today. But I managed to look decent through it all.

The details-top.









The details-bottom.









The full monty.


----------



## Flairball

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, tie, and sweater vest, Rugby Ralph Lauren pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


Very nice. Those trousers are sweet.


----------



## Duvel

Congrats, Patrick! You're one more inspiration for me to restart my workout routine. I fell into a long slump in September and I have gotten lazy. It's so easy to slip, and do nothing at all....


Patrick06790 said:


> Today's deal:
> 
> LE cords, AE Leeds sort of a pebble grain, LLB shirt and sweater, Brooks 2B sack and old old BB #1 tie
> 
> I'm six pounds down one week into the weight loss regimen, with the result that I look like someone let some air out


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Barbour Bedale waxed cotton jacket
> Hand-loomed fisherman's sweater by Donegal Knitwear (made in Ireland)
> Vintage Viyella shirt
> LLB 1912 belt (not visible)
> Lands' End corduroys (tailored fit)
> Wigwam wool socks (not visible)
> Red Wing Beckman boots


Great casual rig. Very nice.


----------



## Billax

These looks, and these guys, make the Forum *authentic*. We are lucky to have them here!


----------



## orange fury

Billax said:


> These looks, and these guys, make the Forum *authentic*. We are lucky to have them here!


Absolutely agree, and the same can certainly be said for you as well!

Nothing exciting, but a pic at the end of the day. We had a casual day out and about with some friends of ours from college and their newborn:



LE rugby shirt underneath
LLB ragg wool sweater/boots
Levis 505s
Woolrich ragg wool socks


----------



## stcolumba

A day of lectures at a music conference.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again for all your kind comments. Wish that you all were with me earlier this evening and we all could have had Kir Royales.

Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed jacket (part of a three piece suit that I got at the Brooks Brothers store on Post and Grant in San Francisco in the Fall of 1965), Brooks Brothers yellow and white University stripe OCBD and repp tie, Tommy Hilfiger cotton sweater vest, and a Jim Thompson pocket square with little elephants....


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru, while the outfit - as always - is outstandingly Trad (really like the sport coat and I loved your critter pants from the earlier post), I think the Kir Royale is the best looking thing in the picture.


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely!



Billax said:


> These looks, and these guys, make the Forum *authentic*. We are lucky to have them here!


----------



## universitystripe

We get it, gentlemen, you dress better than us kids. 

No need to rub it in.  

Seriously, though. Great outfits. I appreciate you all posting.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon. Barbour and LL Bean


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

alkydrinker said:


> Yup, I'm surprised this point isn't discussed more often - tan raincoats lose a lot of versatility if you frequently wear khaki color pants (tan overcoat + tan/khaki pants = comically terrible). I love the look of a tan raincoat over dark CBD-type wear, but don't wear CBD enough to justify that purchase. Criticize if you want, but I recently bought a navy blue single-breasted rain coat since I want to own only one classically styled raincoat. I do not wear navy pants, so I don't have to worry about a pants-matching issue.
> 
> Paul Fussell says in his book "Class" that black raincoats are for lower class and tan for upper class...navy probably gets lumped in with black, but I don't care because it works for me. And let's face it, nowadays merely owning a decent, classically-styled mens raincoat of any color puts in you in the top tier.


I also can't quite get behind a camel hair coat with khakis.

Of course, maybe one shouldn't wear a blue overcoat with a navy blazer, either:










I have "get haircut" and "press trousers" on my to-do list.

This was with brown AE Strands.


----------



## mjo_1

First time to break out my favorite Bean sweater this season.

BB Uni stripe
Vintage Bean sweater
LE khakis
Bean boots
Barbour


----------



## Flairball

Now that my exam is behind me I have some time to enjoy myself. Todai I decided I'd got to the F&G club, and shoot a few rounds of skeet.

The details- w/ outerwear.









The full monty.









Full monty #2 w/ skeet vest.








Not shown- Beretta 20g Silver Hawk SxS, and Browning 20g Citori White Lightning.


----------



## orange fury

Running some errands and doing some shopping. A little warmer today (~50*F-ish), but raining:


Brooks OCBD 
Lands End fleece vest
Levi 505's
Bean Boots
Hamilton Baxter
Columbia belt (unseen)

too warm for wool socks today, but it turns out the size 10 boots aren't overly loose with regular socks, so these have turned out to be immensely useful for the rain we're having.


----------



## ArtVandalay

mjo_1 said:


> First time to break out my favorite Bean sweater this season.
> 
> BB Uni stripe
> Vintage Bean sweater
> LE khakis
> Bean boots
> Barbour


Exact same shirt/sweater combo I'm wearing now.


----------



## Topsider

mjo_1 said:


> First time to break out my favorite Bean sweater this season.


I still have mine from the 80's. Love it!


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I also can't quite get behind a camel hair coat with khakis.
> 
> Of course, maybe one shouldn't wear a blue overcoat with a navy blazer, either:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have "get haircut" and "press trousers" on my to-do list.
> 
> This was with brown AE Strands.


Digging this rig. The blue/blue combo is to me just straight up GTH-esque. I think you do the youthful ivy thing very well.


----------



## DLW

It's time for more feedback. What I tried to accomplish from last week's critique was not to have too close of the same color in my clothing. Have I succeeded in a positive manner, or have I swung the pendulum to far?

My own observations:

Shirt sleeves to long

Jacket is a reg and should be a short

Need new belts as my old ones are getting to generous for my waste to secure my pants.

Well gentlemen it's up to you. What are your observations?


----------



## RT-Bone

OF - great casual look - similar to how I roll on the weekends. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

Tweed McVay: Since you asked... 

^ Jacket definitely too long. Sleeves...hard to tell, from the limited pics, but probably a tad too long, as well.

Consider shortening the inseam on your trousers, as well, and adding cuffs.

Fit issues aside, I like the overall composition of colors and textures, although I probably wouldn't have paired a yellow tie with a yellow sweater vest, and the white shirt washes out against the yellow. A blue OCBD and colorful tie would perhaps work a bit better.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Absolutely agree, and the same can certainly be said for you as well!
> 
> Nothing exciting, but a pic at the end of the day. We had a casual day out and about with some friends of ours from college and their newborn:
> 
> 
> 
> LE rugby shirt underneath
> LLB ragg wool sweater/boots
> Levis 505s
> Woolrich ragg wool socks


Did you buy your 505s too long on purpose, so you could wear them turned up like that? I always considered that kind of a "hipsterish" look......wondering why not just purchase at the correct length?


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> Did you buy your 505s too long on purpose, so you could wear them turned up like that? I always considered that kind of a "hipsterish" look......wondering why not just purchase at the correct length?


Nowadays, rolled jeans seem to be just a way to show off your selvedge denim.


----------



## mjo_1

Lots of love here for the red and grey Bean sweater, and for good reason.

I have both the navy and the red versions, but my red one seems to be a little lighter weight (though still a beefy sweater!) and much more wearable indoors. Both are 80s models but with different tag styles. Anyone considering a vintage model from ebay, etc might want to dig up the extremely detailed Muffy post on the various versions of the Bean sweaters to be sure you know what you're getting.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Did you buy your 505s too long on purpose, so you could wear them turned up like that? I always considered that kind of a "hipsterish" look......wondering why not just purchase at the correct length?





Topsider said:


> Nowadays, rolled jeans seem to be just a way to show off your selvedge denim.


No, this was a combination of function and forgetfulness- I had rolled them up a bit with some of the rain we were getting, but forgot to put them back down when we came inside. These are the correct length without being rolled, I just didn't want to get them wet


----------



## DLW

Topsider said:


> Tweed McVay: Since you asked...
> 
> ^ Jacket definitely too long. Sleeves...hard to tell, from the limited pics, but probably a tad too long, as well.
> 
> Consider shortening the inseam on your trousers, as well, and adding cuffs.
> 
> Fit issues aside, I like the overall composition of colors and textures, although I probably wouldn't have paired a yellow tie with a yellow sweater vest, and the white shirt washes out against the yellow. A blue OCBD and colorful tie would perhaps work a bit better.


 Topsider,

As an esteemed member of this form I appreciate your feedback. I felt the same way about the tie after the fact. In reference to a blue shirt, if I wore an all blue shirt, would I have not been too matchy with the pants, or would they be far enough away from each other not to matter. You know far better than I do, as I am just a plebe trying to learn. Below is close up of the shirt that I wore. As you stated the white in it washes the shirt out against the yellow.


----------



## Topsider

Tweed McVay said:


> I felt the same way about the tie after the fact. In reference to a blue shirt, if I wore an all blue shirt, would I have not been too matchy with the pants, or would they be far enough away from each other not to matter.


I think the different shades of blue would've been complementary, not matchy.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Hmmm. I've always rolled my jeans. And I probably always will.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> No, this was a combination of function and forgetfulness- I had rolled them up a bit with some of the rain we were getting, but forgot to put them back down when we came inside. These are the correct length without being rolled, I just didn't want to get them wet


Is anyone here in the habit of tucking their jeans/pants inside their LLB boots?


----------



## Kreiger

gamma68 said:


> Is anyone here in the habit of tucking their jeans/pants inside their LLB boots?


Only for practical reasons, when the snow is deep enough that it would cover the pants.


----------



## Pentheos

gamma68 said:


> Is anyone here in the habit of tucking their jeans/pants inside their LLB boots?


I do.


----------



## Duvel

Only when I'm shoveling snow.


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> Only when I'm shoveling snow.


What's that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Wet one here in NYC.

Top:
-LLB Shetland
-LE original OCBD
(Not shown: Barbour Beaufort)

Bottom:
-J.Crew classic fit chinos (Factory version, so pretty flimsy)
-Fox River "monkey socks"
-LLB gumshoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone: very nice - everything works well, feels natural and looks timeless. (What follows is supposed to be a very high compliment) It looks like you dressed out of OCBD's playbook (nobody does classic right-off-the-campus Trad / Ivy like he does).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ArtVandalay said:


> Hmmm. I've always rolled my jeans. And I probably always will.


Me too. I haven't worn denim in a few years, but when I do (nasty weather, outdoors working, etc) I do the turn up. It is not for utilitarian reasons either. I just think it looks cooler.


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Wet one here in NYC.
> 
> Top:
> -LLB Shetland
> -LE original OCBD
> (Not shown: Barbour Beaufort)
> 
> Bottom:
> -J.Crew classic fit chinos (Factory version, so pretty flimsy)
> -Fox River "monkey socks"
> -LLB gumshoes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Except for footwear, you and I match today lol.

whats your opinion of the gumshoes vs the mocs? I've been wanting to get the mocs for a while (especially since getting the boots), but I really like the way these look


----------



## Duvel

I'm torn. I think it does look cool. But I like the noncuffed look for 501s as well. I have found it tough getting the inseam right on STFs, though, which is actually why I have to cuff mine a bit--they never shrink up as much as they're advertised to. If I should get another pair, I'd like to go with my normal inseam and see what happens.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Me too. I haven't worn denim in a few years, but when I do (nasty weather, outdoors working, etc) I do the turn up. It is not for utilitarian reasons either. I just think it looks cooler.


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> whats your opinion of the gumshoes vs the mocs? I've been wanting to get the mocs for a while (especially since getting the boots), but I really like the way these look


I like what I have, but I'm also a big fan of the mocs. If I were buying today, I'd have a difficult time deciding. Where you are (TX), I'd probably recommend the mocs.


----------



## RT-Bone

Fading Fast said:


> RT-Bone: very nice - everything works well, feels natural and looks timeless. (What follows is supposed to be a very high compliment) It looks like you dressed out of OCBD's playbook (nobody does classic right-off-the-campus Trad / Ivy like he does).


Thanks!


----------



## orange fury

Couldn't get outside this morning and too windy now, so selfie:



LLB shetland
Stafford OCBD/boots
RL chinos
Unseen:
LE down vest
House of Bruar scarf
Lacoste surcingle


----------



## stcolumba

Definitely peacoat and sweater weather.


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Couldn't get outside this morning and too windy now, so selfie:
> 
> 
> 
> LLB shetland
> Stafford OCBD/boots
> RL chinos
> Unseen:
> LE down vest
> House of Bruar scarf
> Lacoste surcingle


We are definitely clothing twins today. Wow.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 54º and drizzling with dark gray skies.










CASUALTIE; a) A sartorial disaster involving a tie, b) an outfit too casual to be worn with a tie, c) an outfit whose emblematic describes what should be done with the apparel components. e.g. Give it the boot."

LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt, Brooks Uni Stripe OCBD, Bean Boot tie.


----------



## Patrick06790

Get off my lawn

Plus the JC Penney $60 boot


----------



## wwilson

orange fury said:


> whats your opinion of the gumshoes vs the mocs? I've been wanting to get the mocs for a while (especially since getting the boots), but I really like the way these look


These mocs?I bought these several years ago as beater hunting camp shoes for when the boots come off. Nowadays I can't seem to take them off...


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 54º and drizzling with dark gray skies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASUALTIE; a) A sartorial disaster involving a tie, b) an outfit too casual to be worn with a tie, c) an outfit whose emblematic describes what should be done with the apparel components. e.g. Give it the boot."
> 
> LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt, Brooks Uni Stripe OCBD, Bean Boot tie.


Maybe it isn't your best combination, but that tie makes up for everything.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Love your peacoat! I've kept me eyes open for one (with the corduroy-lined pockets). But when I've come across them, they usually have moth nibbles.

What are the flannels? And the shoes?


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


>


I'm digging this combo. I have a burgundy LLB chamois shirt that needs to come out for Winter, pronto!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

had a chance to dress up a little today, tried to go as tradly as possible
Huntington 3/2 sack suit in a olive/tan/black puppytooth (not happy with the jacket, shoulders too wide and the sleeves need to come up a bit, may be coming to an exchange near you.)
vtg LE blue OCBD
talbott paisley neat
vtg J&M USA made burgundy stitch cap toes


----------



## L-feld

ThatDudeOrion said:


> had a chance to dress up a little today, tried to go as tradly as possible
> Huntington 3/2 sack suit in a olive/tan/black puppytooth (not happy with the jacket, shoulders too wide and the sleeves need to come up a bit, may be coming to an exchange near you.)
> vtg LE blue OCBD
> talbott paisley neat
> vtg J&M USA made burgundy stitch cap toes


I have the same problem with every Huntington jacket or suit I've ever come across. Low-ish button stance too. I guess things were just cut like that in the 90's.


----------



## gamma68

Great minds think alike, RT-Bone and Orange Fury...



Ragg wool sweater in oatmeal: LLB (made in USA and quite cozy)
Red university stripe shirt: LLB 

Just looked out my home office window. Snowing. Hard. Need to apply some LLB Boot Guard to my Maine Hunting Shoes, and find my Fox River wool gloves!

EDIT: A most satisfying activity on a cold winter's afternoon. One down and one to go:


----------



## Duvel

I think my Huntington blazer is about perfect.

TDO, I don't see a shoulder width problem but maybe it doesn't show in the photo. I also think the sleeve length is fine but that maybe your shirt sleeves are too short. I don't think I'd want those jacket sleeves shorter.

The one thing I do question is the rippling under your right arm pit. What is that from?

Otherwise, I don't think there's much wrong with the jacket.



L-feld said:


> I have the same problem with every Huntington jacket or suit I've ever come across. Low-ish button stance too. I guess things were just cut like that in the 90's.


----------



## Brio1

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 54º and drizzling with dark gray skies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CASUALTIE; a) A sartorial disaster involving a tie, b) an outfit too casual to be worn with a tie, c) an outfit whose emblematic describes what should be done with the apparel components. e.g. Give it the boot."
> 
> LL Bean Chamois cloth shirt, Brooks Uni Stripe OCBD, Bean Boot tie.


Your humble analysis is admirable , Mr. Billax.  Would you be so kind as to suggest other items that would pair well with the L.L. Bean Chamois shirt? :cool2: I have taken some inspiration from Ms. Aldrich : https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2013/11/ll-bean-chamois-shirts-and-scotch-plaid.html


----------



## orange fury

Its not letting me edit my original post, but now that I'm in from the wind, this is today's full rig:


----------



## Brio1

gamma68 said:


> Great minds think alike, RT-Bone and Orange Fury...
> 
> Ragg wool sweater in oatmeal: LLB (made in USA and quite cozy)
> Red university stripe shirt: LLB
> 
> Just looked out my home office window. Snowing. Hard. Need to apply some LLB Boot Guard to my Maine Hunting Shoes, and find my Fox River wool gloves!
> 
> EDIT: A most satisfying activity on a cold winter's afternoon. One down and one to go:


Nice shot with the books in the background, sir. Methinks it is time to acquire a LLB Ragg wool sweater in oatmeal, thus a trip to the Tysons Corner store is now in order ... :cool2:


----------



## Billax

Brio1 said:


> Your humble analysis is admirable , Mr. Billax.  Would you be so kind as to suggest other items that would pair well with the L.L. Bean Chamois shirt? :cool2: I have taken some inspiration from Ms. Aldrich : https://www.muffyaldrich.com/2013/11/ll-bean-chamois-shirts-and-scotch-plaid.html












Happy to oblige, Brio1! For temps between 25º and 40º with gusty winds, this is my favorite Chamois cloth shirt outfit:

LE cotton Turtleneck, LLB Chamois cloth shirt, LLB field coat w/ cotton lining, Hanna Ivy cap in Donegal wool patchwork, Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere scarf, LLB Deerskin gloves, LE narrow wale Navy cords, AE Braided leather and Navy waxed cording belt, Wigwam Ragg Wool el-Pines, LLB Allagash Bison leather shearling lined boots.


----------



## Topsider

^ Excellent! I particularly like the fact that you picked navy cords over denim, which would've been an easy (but much less polished) choice, given the overall rustic nature of the ensemble.


----------



## Reuben

Billax said:


> LE cotton Turtleneck, LLB Chamois cloth shirt LLB field coat w/ cotton lining, *Hanna Ivy cap *in Donegal wool patchwork, Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere scarf, LLB Deerskin gloves, LE narrow wale Navy cords, AE Braided leather and Navy waxed cord belt, Wigwam Ragg Wool el-Pines, LLB Allagash Bison leather shearling lined boots.


Bill, one of the few hats I've found to fit me and definitely my absolute favorite is a Hanna non-donegal cap. I bought it several years ago while studying at Oxford and gave it to my grandmother as a souvenir when I returned to Georgia. Us gargantuan heads have to stick together, after all, and there's not a ton of great options in XXL/7 7/8's. It came back into my possession after she passed last Easter and it's been getting a ton of use during this unnaturally cold winter.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Love your peacoat! I've kept me eyes open for one (with the corduroy-lined pockets). But when I've come across them, they usually have moth nibbles.
> 
> What are the flannels? And the shoes?


I lucked out on this pea coat. It is nearly 60 years old and there is no sign of wear. The sailor who wore it must have had a desk job. Trousers are jCrew Bowery Classic. Shoes, AE.


----------



## orange fury

Brio1 said:


> Nice shot with the books in the background, sir. Methinks it is time to acquire a LLB Ragg wool sweater in oatmeal, thus a trip to the Tysons Corner store is now in order ... :cool2:


My oatmeal ragg wool is one of my favorite sweaters, it's the mid range for me between Shetlands and my Norwegian.


----------



## orange fury

Too busy this morning to do much more than this:



Hampstead and Highgate International Harris Tweed
Brooks tie/vest
Stafford OCBD/boots
RL chinos
Tommy Hilfiger pocket square


----------



## CMDC

Maiden voyage of Southwick for Roger Stevens tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Robert Jensen madder
LLB flannels
AE Shell Randolph


----------



## Patrick06790

Reuben said:


> Bill, one of the few hats I've found to fit me and definitely my absolute favorite is a Hanna non-donegal cap. I bought it several years ago while studying at Oxford and gave it to my grandmother as a souvenir when I returned to Georgia. Us gargantuan heads have to stick together, after all, and there's not a ton of great options in XXL/7 7/8's. It came back into my possession after she passed last Easter and it's been getting a ton of use during this unnaturally cold winter.


Noggin Tops has a decent selection of hats for those of us with giant heads. (Mine sticks out in the back.) Tweed caps from Hanna in particular.


----------



## Jovan

https://postimg.org/image/3ug7qf3bf/

https://postimg.org/image/mhobkbsej/

https://postimg.org/image/dnxf385fv/

https://postimg.org/image/xxuqid6kr/

https://postimg.org/image/5smvoevt7/


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham: 35º and 45% relative humidity. Occasional breezes.





































Hanna Donegal Ivy Cap, LLB field coat, LLB Chamois shirt, LE turtleneck, LLB Deerskin gloves, Johnston's of Elgin Cashmere scarf, LE narrow wale cords, Wigwam El Pine rage socks, LLB Allagash Bison leather, Shearling-lined boots.


----------



## Patrick06790

I thought those were jeans for a moment. 

(Gasp)


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Hampstead and Highgate International Harris Tweed
> Brooks tie/vest
> Stafford OCBD/boots
> RL chinos
> Tommy Hilfiger pocket square


I think this is fabulous. I wonder if the pocket square is necessary? In your photo, it pulls my eye away from the awesome vest/tie combo. But then again, I might think differently if I were viewing your rig from a greater distance. Probably splitting hairs on what already looks great.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> I thought those were jeans for a moment.
> 
> (Gasp)




I have Levi's, Patrick. I just haven't been able to find them for a while. OK, maybe decades.


----------



## Duvel

You're wearing Hawkeye colors! In the vest, black and gold. And very nice, by the way. I'm not a fan of the pocket square myself, but everything else is great.



orange fury said:


> Too busy this morning to do much more than this:
> 
> 
> 
> Hampstead and Highgate International Harris Tweed
> Brooks tie/vest
> Stafford OCBD/boots
> RL chinos
> Tommy Hilfiger pocket square


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I think this is fabulous. I wonder if the pocket square is necessary? In your photo, it pulls my eye away from the awesome vest/tie combo. But then again, I might think differently if I were viewing your rig from a greater distance. Probably splitting hairs on what already looks great.





Duvel said:


> You're wearing Hawkeye colors! In the vest, black and gold. And very nice, by the way. I'm not a fan of the pocket square myself, but everything else is great.


Thanks guys, the vest is actually a really dark navy, as is the dark stripes on the tie, so I was trying to play off those with the pocket square. Probably should've gone with a white tv fold though.

im going to try to take a full shot in a few minutes


----------



## yoshi

J Press OCBD
PRL repp polka dot tie
LE Lighthouse Chinos (which have yet to shrink a satisfactory amount)
New (to me) Florsheim Imperial PTBs
Not pictured: BJ Keats brown herringbone Harris tweed


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, but it would be nice to see it with the jacket on.



yoshi said:


> J Press OCBD
> PRL repp polka dot tie
> LE Lighthouse Chinos (which have yet to shrink a satisfactory amount)
> New (to me) Florsheim Imperial PTBs
> Not pictured: BJ Keats brown herringbone Harris tweed


----------



## orange fury

Full shot from earlier, in case anyone was curious:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> Too busy this morning to do much more than this:
> 
> 
> 
> Hampstead and Highgate International Harris Tweed
> Brooks tie/vest
> Stafford OCBD/boots
> RL chinos
> Tommy Hilfiger pocket square


I like the tennis sweater look, but the colors do not quite work with that tie imho.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC said:


> Maiden voyage of Southwick for Roger Stevens tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Robert Jensen madder
> LLB flannels
> AE Shell Randolph


Killer SC and tie. I like those medallion prints.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I like the tennis sweater look, but the colors do not with that tie imho.


I had the most difficult time trying to match a tie this morning lol


----------



## Spin Evans

orange fury said:


> I had the most difficult time trying to match a tie this morning lol


I think the beauty of that sweater is that it doesn't need a tie. It's the star of the show.


----------



## Duvel

I second that. Put away the tie and the square, and you've got a great late-fall campus look.



Spin Evans said:


> I think the beauty of that sweater is that it doesn't need a tie. It's the star of the show.


----------



## adoucett

Great looking sweater and SC, but I agree that tie works better with a navy blazer. Perhaps a foulard or ancient madder? I'm picturing a JPress one in my closet that would go well with this hehe


----------



## Flairball

Keeping is casual today. Lots to do, but mostly around the house. But first, a dog walk.

The details.









The full monty.








**The cords are actually much brighter than in the pic.


----------



## gamma68

Not a lot going on here. But I did want to show off this sweater.

A day with brutally cold wind chills calls for a hearty sweater. This is the thickest wool sweater I own:









Vintage Owen Blower wool sweater (made in England)
LE Sail Rigger OCBD
LLB belt
LE flannel-lined chinos (traditional fit)

The shirt may not be optimal, but I needed to find one with longer sleeves and narrow cuffs to work with this sweater. I hate the feeling of overly tight sweater cuffs with a shirt bunched up underneath.

Can anyone tell me anything about the Owen Blower brand? I've found nothing about the clothing online, but I see that a chap called Owen Blower was a cyclist of some renown in Great Britain in the 1950s.


----------



## Reuben

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Inspired by Bill and the need to try out my briar britches before an upcoming quail hunt:

Lewis Creek quilted moleskin vest
Bean chamois shirt
Gitman crayola tattersall
Houndstooth needlepoint belt
Orvis canvas 5-pockets
Woolrich socks
JCP boots


----------



## ThePopinjay

Khakis and bean boots down below. 
New Brooks factory fun shirt.


----------



## orange fury

ThePopinjay said:


> Khakis and bean boots down below.
> New Brooks factory fun shirt.


I ALMOST bought that shirt this weekend at the factory store I stopped at lol.


----------



## Jovan

https://postimg.org/image/q8gulwc8x/

https://postimg.org/image/fmwz9w5xd/

https://postimg.org/image/n5g4iixa9/

https://postimg.org/image/mwijslkht/

https://postimg.org/image/jxbn5hb0h/

https://postimg.org/image/6baxcxtdt/

https://postimg.org/image/as3abm7lt/


----------



## Duvel

A fantastic turnout from everyone! Everybody here, from Billax to yoshi, only reminds me how far I have to go. You guys are the great dressers! I remain a mere aspirant.


----------



## Brio1

orange fury said:


> My oatmeal ragg wool is one of my favorite sweaters, it's the mid range for me between Shetlands and my Norwegian.


Are you claiming that the LLB ragg wool is warmer than a shetland, orange fury ? My J. Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are quite warm, so I doubt that the ragg wool sweater is as warm ... (But I am looking forward to acquiring the LLB sweater.) :cool2:


----------



## gamma68

Brio1 said:


> Are you claiming that the LLB ragg wool is warmer than a shetland, orange fury ? My J. Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are quite warm, so I doubt that the ragg wool sweater is as warm ... (But I am looking forward to acquiring the LLB sweater.) :cool2:


I'll vouch for the LLB ragg wool sweater. It's warmer than my new BB shetland.


----------



## orange fury

Brio1 said:


> Are you claiming that the LLB ragg wool is warmer than a shetland, orange fury ? My J. Press Shaggy Dog sweaters are quite warm, so I doubt that the ragg wool sweater is as warm ... (But I am looking forward to acquiring the LLB sweater.) :cool2:


For me, from lightest to warmest would be Shetland -> Ragg Wool -> Shaggy Dog -> Norwegian. I would like a Shaggy Dog, but don't want to spend the money for one, so the ragg wool works as the perfect middle for me


----------



## gamma68

Shetland -> Ragg Wool -> Shaggy Dog -> Norwegian -> Owen Blower (see above).


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Shetland -> Ragg Wool -> Shaggy Dog -> Norwegian -> Owen Blower (see above).


Haha I saw your post earlier, I want to find one. I seem to remember tee name being mentioned around here, did Stcolumba get one at some point?

edit: found an orange one on eBay that I really like, but it's a large and the measurements are waaaay to big. Maybe if I was wearing my Norwegian under it, it would work :devil:


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Haha I saw your post earlier, I want to find one. I seem to remember tee name being mentioned around here, did Stcolumba get one at some point?


That was me, posted in October acquisitions. I also saw the one you found on eBay.

DudeOrion recently picked up a vintage LE sweater that reminds me of the Owen Blower from a visual standpoint.


----------



## stcolumba

After a long day of listening to scholarship auditions.










Practicing in a cold church on a frigid, winter night was not fun.
Wool on wool on wool.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the kind words, folks.

This is actually what I wore Saturday:


----------



## orange fury

Multi rig day. What I wore driving to the office:



Pendleton Topster
Jos A Bank cashmere scarf
Stafford OCBD
Ferrell Reed turkey tie

At the office:


Lands End Charter Collection British tweed
Paul Frederick pocket square

Unseen:
RL chinos
Lacoste surcingle
Cole Haan bits
Elgin watch

and realistically, I'll swap back into the Topster when it warms up this afternoon. Today was actually a jeans day because it's our thanksgiving pot luck, but I wanted to wear my turkey tie for the occasion.


----------



## Patrick06790

Casual unshaven day in the polar vortex. Old Press flannel, the 60-40 wool/cotton kind; current lands End moleskins, with long johns beneath because it is damn cold; LL Bean Allagash loafers and thick Wigwam El Pine socks. I will have a thick sweater on when I venture out, and a tweed cap and a muffler.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


That's a real nice combo, OF. I spotted a very similar tie on eBay that I'm thinking of picking up.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> Casual unshaven day in the polar vortex. Old Press flannel, the 60-40 wool/cotton kind; current lands End moleskins, with long johns beneath because it is damn cold; LL Bean Allagash loafers and thick Wigwam El Pine socks. I will have a thick sweater on when I venture out, and a tweed cap and a muffler.


We already knew you were the coolest guy on this Forum! But this photo is just so unreachable by anyone else that you have attained escape velocity into some, as yet unnamed, alternate universe! The list of below the waist apparel choices: Allagash loafers, Wigwam El Pine woolen socks and Moleskins - with long johns underneath, well it's perfect. Maddeningly perfect when combined with that 'AW shucks, it's just some stuff I pulled outa the closet,' slightly bored look.

I bow down to you, Sir.


----------



## CMDC

Layering the thick stuff to deal with the cold...

Huntington 3/2 tweed Donegal herringbone sack
BB unistripe ocbd
JPress Shaggy Dog
LLB Double L khakis
Alden AWW


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, Patrick. Nice flannel shirt. Everything else is pretty good, too. 

I'm lazy today. The wind and the cold don't help the attitude. I'll merely describe what I'm wearing, for what it's worth: LL Bean field coat, faux cashmere navy/red/white scarf, Brooks multi-colored tweed 3/2 sack, Brooks university blue-striped OCBD, Woolcroft by Wembley navy wool tie, navy/red surcingle O'Connell's belt, LE chinos, SmartWool argyle socks, LLB blucher mocs, Wigens green felt hat, old USAF black leather gloves.

Outside, the layering of the Brooks tweed, the scarf, and the field coat is surprisingly warm. The wool tie probably helps as well.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I'm pretty sure I've worn this exact rig before, but there's a couple changes I made this time

I finally received my Beaufort (almost 2 weeks after the auction ended, I guess this is why you don't trust low feedback sellers...) and I'm happy with it, but not thrilled. I bought a 42, which is my jacket size, that I thought would work given all the measurements I could find seemed pretty generous, but I wish I had gone with something bigger. I wanted it specifically for wearing over SC's and depending on the amount of shoulder padding, or layering under the SC, it seems to be a challenge to keep the Beaufort from bunching up the shoulders/lapel area of the SC underneath. The body is JUST long enough to prevent the SC from poking out the bottom, so that's ok, but I thought there'd be more coverage. And the sleeves are short, which I knew ahead of time since this one is a bit older (ca. 1995) so I can't fault it there, but the sleeves are also a bit more snug than I would like even ignoring the storm cuffs, which is why you see so much of my awesome yellow OCBD sticking out. Perhaps I should have gotten a Border in 44 or 46, thoughts?

Under the Beaufort
Polo Uni Club brown tweed w/ multi-color flecking
JAB foulard
vtg LE yellow OCBD courtesy of gamma68
Club Room cords in olive
black grain LWB


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Fading Fast

OF: fantastic tie.


----------



## RT-Bone

Just got back from the J.Press sample sale - empty handed - kind of a bummer. I was hoping to score a tweed to replace the one I got at the sale this summer (was slightly too large). Oh well. 

Top:
-J.Crew lambswool sweater
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE moleskins (current, straight fit)
-LLB ragg wool socks
-J.Crew MacAlister boots 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay

My other pick-up from the Brooks outlet. Light grey flannel shirt with flap pocket.
Bean boots down below.


----------



## Flairball

Today's cold weather called for a tie and extra tweed.

The details- Top.









The details-Bottom.








Are those Donegal tweed pants you're wearing? Yes they are.

The full monty.








**I'm nowhere near as miserable as I look in the pic.


----------



## Duvel

Nice shirt, popin. What is your opinion of BB outlet quality, especially in shirts? We have one close by but I've always passed it up.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> Nice shirt, popin. What is your opinion of BB outlet quality, especially in shirts? We have one close by but I've always passed it up.


The fun shirt I got feels a little flimsy, this one feels pretty solid. Not a bad price for either really. They also had some very nice Made in Scotland Country Club line sweaters for a little over a 100 dollars. Overall I'd say there's some cool stuff there, but it takes a little bit of hunting through it all.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. I might have to drop by.



ThePopinjay said:


> The fun shirt I got feels a little flimsy, this one feels pretty solid. Not a bad price for either really. They also had some very nice Made in Scotland Country Club line sweaters for a little over a 100 dollars. Overall I'd say there's some cool stuff there, but it takes a little bit of hunting through it all.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I'm pretty sure I've worn this exact rig before, but there's a couple changes I made this time
> 
> I finally received my Beaufort (almost 2 weeks after the auction ended, I guess this is why you don't trust low feedback sellers...) and I'm happy with it, but not thrilled. I bought a 42, which is my jacket size, that I thought would work given all the measurements I could find seemed pretty generous, but I wish I had gone with something bigger. I wanted it specifically for wearing over SC's and depending on the amount of shoulder padding, or layering under the SC, it seems to be a challenge to keep the Beaufort from bunching up the shoulders/lapel area of the SC underneath. The body is JUST long enough to prevent the SC from poking out the bottom, so that's ok, but I thought there'd be more coverage. And the sleeves are short, which I knew ahead of time since this one is a bit older (ca. 1995) so I can't fault it there, but the sleeves are also a bit more snug than I would like even ignoring the storm cuffs, which is why you see so much of my awesome yellow OCBD sticking out. Perhaps I should have gotten a Border in 44 or 46, thoughts?


It looks too small to me. I would've definitely gotten a more recent vintage. My jacket size is 41 or 42, and my Classic Beaufort is a 40 and is plenty roomy for wearing over suits or sport coats.


----------



## yoshi

J Press 3/2 blazer (holding my arm out to take my own photograph causes the fit of the chest to look a bit odd)
BB OCBD
PRL repp
LE Year Rounders
Alden 561s


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I finally received my Beaufort (almost 2 weeks after the auction ended, I guess this is why you don't trust low feedback sellers...) and I'm happy with it, but not thrilled. I bought a 42, which is my jacket size, that I thought would work given all the measurements I could find seemed pretty generous, but I wish I had gone with something bigger. I wanted it specifically for wearing over SC's and depending on the amount of shoulder padding, or layering under the SC, it seems to be a challenge to keep the Beaufort from bunching up the shoulders/lapel area of the SC underneath. The body is JUST long enough to prevent the SC from poking out the bottom, so that's ok, but I thought there'd be more coverage. And the sleeves are short, which I knew ahead of time since this one is a bit older (ca. 1995) so I can't fault it there, but the sleeves are also a bit more snug than I would like even ignoring the storm cuffs, which is why you see so much of my awesome yellow OCBD sticking out. Perhaps I should have gotten a Border in 44 or 46, thoughts?


I bought the Border in my regular chest size (42) and it fits perfectly, although it does bunch up the shoulders when I first put it on, but that's just the lining catching it (same thing happens with my Gloverall). I went with the Border because I wanted the extra length over my sportcoats.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Yeah the border was my first thought, but 2 things swayed my decision to go with a Beaufort. Comparative scarcity of Borders on ebay tends to make them garner higher prices, and second, I kept seeing tons of people with Beauforts that seemed plenty long enough in the body to cover sport coats. Perhaps I should have gone with my gut... But I'm going to try this Beaufort for a while and see if it'll work, if not, I imagine I can get out what I have in it on the exchange or the bay and start looking for a Border.



ThePopinjay said:


> I bought the Border in my regular chest size (42) and it fits perfectly, although it does bunch up the shoulders when I first put it on, but that's just the lining catching it (same thing happens with my Gloverall). I went with the Border because I wanted the extra length over my sportcoats.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Harris Tweed sport coat
LE Hyde Park oxford
The Tie Bar silk knit
Pringle argyle lambswool sweater
LE tailored chinos
Florsheim longwings


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Yeah the border was my first thought, but 2 things swayed my decision to go with a Beaufort. Comparative scarcity of Borders on ebay tends to make them garner higher prices, and second, I kept seeing tons of people with Beauforts that seemed plenty long enough in the body to cover sport coats. Perhaps I should have gone with my gut... But I'm going to try this Beaufort for a while and see if it'll work, if not, I imagine I can get out what I have in it on the exchange or the bay and start looking for a Border.


In my experience I found the Border and the Northumbria to come a little cheaper, it always seemed to me that the Beaufort and the Bedale were the wanted models that went for the big bucks. Most of the Borders I was watching before I pulled the trigger were going for around 70-80 bucks. (excluding shipping, which is the real kicker)


----------



## ThePopinjay

FormerFlatlander said:


>


Looks good Flatlander, what do you think of the Tie bars knits?


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Popinjay, I really like the Tie Bar silk knits. I have three in solid colors (dark brown, navy, and burgundy) and one in navy with white embroidered dots. The three solids are all a soft knit, but the embroidered tie is a crunchier knit. I got all of mine at the $15.00 price point, but I think they're still a good deal at $25.00. If they hadn't raised the price, I would probably have a dozen of them by now, including some of the wool knits.


----------



## ThePopinjay

FormerFlatlander said:


> Popinjay, I really like the Tie Bar silk knits. I have three in solid colors (dark brown, navy, and burgundy) and one in navy with white embroidered dots. The three solids are all a soft knit, but the embroidered tie is a crunchier knit. I got all of mine at the $15.00 price point, but I think they're still a good deal at $25.00. If they hadn't raised the price, I would probably have a dozen of them by now, including some of the wool knits.


I thought I remembered them only being 15 dollars! Glad to know I'm not crazy. Thanks though, I'll have to get one sometime soon.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 36º and 30% relative humidity. Sunny and still.














































Hoodinkee naturall cordovan watch band on Timex, Orvis 3/2 Sack with patch pockets. Sam Hober Wool Challis tie, BB Candy Stripe PPBD, LE Twills, BB Navy crew socks, AE tan belt and tan Cavanaugh penny loafers.


----------



## FLMike

ThePopinjay said:


> In my experience I found the Border and the Northumbria to come a little cheaper, it always seemed to me that the Beaufort and the Bedale were the wanted models that went for the big bucks. Most of the Borders I was watching before I pulled the trigger were going for around 70-80 bucks. (excluding shipping, which is the real kicker)


Maybe he bucked that trend by buying a 20 year old jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, Billax! I enjoy the "pop" of the red tie in the mix of grey and blue, as well as the play of the different patterns. May I ask about the twill pants: What color are those? Just in case one should want to go looking for something like those oneself.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> May I ask about the twill pants: What color are those? Just in case one should want to go looking for something like those oneself.


Khaki?


----------



## Duvel

I honestly can't tell. I don't trust my obsolete-leaning monitor or my aging eyes these days. In one photo, it appears almost light blue.



FLCracka said:


> Khaki?


----------



## ThePopinjay

FLCracka said:


> Maybe he bucked that trend by buying a 20 year old jacket.


Mine could be a that old too, I don't really know. Mine has a blue tartan on the inside. Anyone know when that would be?


----------



## Billax

Duvel said:


> Great rig, Billax! I enjoy the "pop" of the red tie in the mix of grey and blue, as well as the play of the different patterns. May I ask about the twill pants: What color are those? Just in case one should want to go looking for something like those oneself.





FLCracka said:


> Khaki?





Duvel said:


> I honestly can't tell. I don't trust my obsolete-leaning monitor or my aging eyes these days. In one photo, it appears almost light blue.


Lands" End gray dress twills.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Billax.


----------



## sskim3

Misplaced this cardigan and found it over the weekend. Decided to bring a little bit of the christmas spirit early. 
club monaco red cardigan
jcrew tie (made in usa... woohoo)
jpress OCBD
gloverall coat

sad note... it looks like i snagged my coat sleeve on something. Is this fixable cheaply or am I stuck with "it gives it character"?


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> Lands" End gray dress twills.


That woulda been my second guess.  Superb outfit as usual, by the way.


----------



## Flairball

Reuben said:


> Inspired by Bill and the need to try out my briar britches before an upcoming quail hunt:
> 
> Lewis Creek quilted moleskin vest
> Bean chamois shirt
> Gitman crayola tattersall
> Houndstooth needlepoint belt
> Orvis canvas 5-pockets
> Woolrich socks
> JCP boots


I'm a little slow in the reply department these days. I like this rig. Today's offering is very nice, too.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

FLCracka said:


> It looks too small to me. I would've definitely gotten a more recent vintage. My jacket size is 41 or 42, and my Classic Beaufort is a 40 and is plenty roomy for wearing over suits or sport coats.


For what it's worth, I wear a 42-44R sport coat and wear a 42 in the current model Beaufort with no issues. A 40 Beaufort fits comfortably without a sport coat underneath so the current model runs large.


----------



## Brio1

orange fury said:


> For me, from lightest to warmest would be Shetland -> Ragg Wool -> Shaggy Dog -> Norwegian. I would like a Shaggy Dog, but don't want to spend the money for one, so the ragg wool works as the perfect middle for me


Thanks for placing the Ragg Wool on the spectrum for me, orange fury. I own four Shaggy Dog sweaters , but I rarely wear them here in Washington , DC. I find them too hot , especially inside heated buildings such as museums. If it becomes uncomfortable while indoors, then it requires the removal of the sweater and the hassle of carrying said sweater in hand.

I would recommend a Shetland from O'Connell's over the Shaggy Dog for the price and practicality. Perhaps in Heathered Oat or Mushroom : https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/h...erby&sort_direction=0&do_not_use_navigation=Y


----------



## Brio1

CMDC said:


> Layering the thick stuff to deal with the cold...
> 
> Huntington 3/2 tweed Donegal herringbone sack
> BB unistripe ocbd
> JPress Shaggy Dog
> LLB Double L khakis
> Alden AWW


Are you wearing the Shaggy Dog in Blue Lovat or Blue Green? I own the Lovat, but the Blue Green is also quite nice ...


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Brigadier Cheape said:


> For what it's worth, I wear a 42-44R sport coat and wear a 42 in the current model Beaufort with no issues. A 40 Beaufort fits comfortably without a sport coat underneath so the current model runs large.


I appreciate the feedback on the various fits. To clarify, I don't think the fit of the one I have now is necessarily bad, I think it's a combination of the fact that is a little more snug than I expected and how grippy the cotton liner is. If it were lined with something more slippery like bemberg, nylon, viscose, etc. It may be a great fit. I just have to play around with it a bit more to see if it's going to work long term, if not I'll flip it and try to find a bigger one. It does seem like it will be a challenge though, with how the fits apparently change depending on the vintage of the jacket.


----------



## svb




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. It has been too cold for pictures here. It felt warmed up to 36 this afternoon. It felt warm.

CMDC - Very nice sweater. Looks great with the jacket.


----------



## CMDC

Brio1 said:


> Are you wearing the Shaggy Dog in Blue Lovat or Blue Green? I own the Lovat, but the Blue Green is also quite nice ...


Its green. Not the bright kelly green but the more muted green. Lousy photo quality.


----------



## DLW

Here's another entry for more feedback. I don't know why my shirt looks like it is showing through the sweater in the one photo but it's not. I wore the winter muffler wrapped around my neck but moved it outside of the coat for the picture.

Please advise pros and cons.

BB shirt, Shetland wool sweater, belt, coat, gloves

Polo cords and muffler, LL Bean boots, Wigwam 625 socks


----------



## adoucett

Nice! Especially love that sweater and coat.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

OCBD, I know I asked this in the spring...but whence come the burgundy socks w/ gold stripes?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Billax, is that a BB shirt (the light blue candy stripe) that's not available anymore? I'd love to pick one up on sale tomorrow.


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> Nice! Especially love that sweater and coat.


Agreed. I'd like to find clones of those for myself!


----------



## Brio1

CMDC said:


> Its green. Not the bright kelly green but the more muted green. Lousy photo quality.


----------



## P Hudson

Tweed McVay said:


>


It's all good. I especially like the house directly behind you.


----------



## Spin Evans

Obnoxious day at work. Seems like everyone's feeling froggy now that the temps have dipped under 70°.

RLRugby Shaggy Shetland
BB Oxford
LEC Corduroy jacket
Holt-Renfrew Herringbone scarf
Khakis that ain't seen an iron in a week or three
Woolrich Ragg socks
Dexter Pennies


----------



## Dave

After going out with my girlfriend for my birthday:





Red plaid Polo Ralph Lauren button-down
Gap sweater
Levi's 505 jeans
Chippewa Arroyo cowboy boots

Not shown:
Dickies Belt
Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks


----------



## Peak and Pine

svb said:


>


Ah, very nice, but not a whisper of Trad. The back drop, is that supposed to be artsy? Hope a gang member didn't steal your camera.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Obnoxious day at work. Seems like everyone's feeling froggy now that the temps have dipped under 70°.


Nice RL Rugby. I never find anything from this defunct brand at the thrifts.

What caught me the most was the mention of a 70-degree temp. I'm preparing to head out to run my snowblower in 25-degree weather. I am jealous.


----------



## yoshi

3/2.5 herringbone Harris tweed sack of unknown origin (eBay for $20)
LE OCBD
Ben Silver Repp
LE flannels
Florsheim PTB

For some reason, the elevators in our office building decided to misbehave this morning. If you were wondering, it IS possible to make it up 25 flights of stairs in suicide heels without falling.


----------



## gamma68

^ I love everything about this rig. Looks fantastic.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Nice RL Rugby. I never find anything from this defunct brand at the thrifts.
> 
> What caught me the most was the mention of a 70-degree temp. I'm preparing to head out to run my snowblower in 25-degree weather. I am jealous.


my favorite madras shirt is a RL Rugby short sleeve, fantastic shirt.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, yoshi. That tie is outstanding.


----------



## Flairball

Lets try again. Another cold day, but so far no snow. Thought I'd try something a little brighter, today.

The details- top.









The details- bottom.









The full monty.









Thought about boldly wearing this top half, with my cranberry cords, but didn't like the shoe options I was left with.


----------



## TheoProf

Sport Coat: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: Land's End Hyde Park OCBD
Tie: Phoebe Hudson
Trousers: Land's End donegal tweed
Shoes: AE Jefferson


----------



## oxford cloth button down

williamsonb2 said:


> Sport Coat: Brooks Brothers
> Shirt: Land's End Hyde Park OCBD
> Tie: Phoebe Hudson
> Trousers: Land's End donegal tweed
> Shoes: AE Jefferson


Great SC and trousers. Really nice stuff.


----------



## svb

Peak and Pine said:


> Ah, very nice, but not a whisper of Trad.


It may not have been obvious... the suit is a navy hopsack 3-roll-2 from Southwick. 2" cuffs on the pants.

I tend to borrow elements rather than adopt the look 100%.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks for the feedback OCBD! Btw, I should give a shout out to Tweedy Don for selling me a great tie at a great price.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Gloverall duffle coat
Vintage LLB Norwegian sweater
LE cotton/poly blend OCBD
LLB wool scarf (made in Ireland)
LLB belt
LE flannel-lined chinos
Wigwam wool hiking socks
LLB Maine Hunting Shoes

I had a doctor's appointment this morning. After we exchanged greetings, the conversation went like this:

Doc: Is that a L.L. Bean sweater?
Me: Why, yes, it is.
Doc: Wow, I haven't seen one of those in years!
Me: I'm also wearing L.L. Bean boots.
Doc: I see. Those clothing items are great for this kind of weather. Did you live or grow up out east?

Affirmation that I'm doing something right....:biggrin:


----------



## gamma68

williamsonb2 said:


>


I agree with OCBD -- this rig is splendid. I really like the trousers. I believe Billax also has a pair. I'd like to get a pair myself!


----------



## Flairball

williamsonb2 said:


> Sport Coat: Brooks Brothers
> Shirt: Land's End Hyde Park OCBD
> Tie: Phoebe Hudson
> Trousers: Land's End donegal tweed
> Shoes: AE Jefferson


Great rig. I really like the light SC, dark trousers combo. Those trousers are great, aren't they? I wore mine yesterday.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Gloverall duffle coat
> Vintage LLB Norwegian sweater
> LE cotton/poly blend OCBD
> LLB wool scarf (made in Ireland)
> LLB belt
> LE flannel-lined chinos
> Wigwam wool hiking socks
> LLB Maine Hunting Shoes
> 
> I had a doctor's appointment this morning. After we exchanged greetings, the conversation went like this:
> 
> Doc: Is that a L.L. Bean sweater?
> Me: Why, yes, it is.
> Doc: Wow, I haven't seen one of those in years!
> Me: I'm also wearing L.L. Bean boots.
> Doc: I see. Those clothing items are great for this kind of weather. Did you live or grow up out east?
> 
> Affirmation that I'm doing something right....:biggrin:


Nailed it! Casual, practical, and neat.


----------



## TheoProf

Flairball said:


> Great rig. I really like the light SC, dark trousers combo. Those trousers are great, aren't they? I wore mine yesterday.


Yeah, they really are. I've been really pleased with them (and with the price: 39.99). I've gotten many compliments on them from students this semester. Gamma, I highly recommend them (especially at that price). Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball said:


> Nailed it! Casual, practical, and neat.


:aportnoy: perfect, rough-weather casual


----------



## HOOT

RT-Bone said:


> Just got back from the J.Press sample sale - empty handed - kind of a bummer. I was hoping to score a tweed to replace the one I got at the sale this summer (was slightly too large). Oh well.
> 
> Top:
> -J.Crew lambswool sweater
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE moleskins (current, straight fit)
> -LLB ragg wool socks
> -J.Crew MacAlister boots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those LE moleskin trousers look great, do you have a link? I was unable to find them on their website.


----------



## CMDC

BB charcoal flannel 3/2 sack suit
BB shirt
Altea tie
AE MacNeil


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone - great outfit. I love my MacAlisters. I get that they aren't great, but I still love them as a casual Chukka. I own the regular and the shearling lined and wear them more than most of my other boots and shoes.


----------



## Patrick06790

Featuring the LL Bean boot tie, and a different dumpster.

Also featuring the Lands End cotton "Drifter" sweater vest. I just got this one, in a muted red. I have a navy one that has faded into a blueish-grey over time. Unlike 97 percent of sweaters/vests out there, these are not super long in the torso, so when I wear one it doesn't look like it was on its way to being a tunic. One of the single most useful items of clothing I own.


----------



## Duvel

Vest looks great, Patrick. Nice color. And while I'm not an emblematic guy, I'm wanting the Bean Boot tie.


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


> It may not have been obvious... the suit is a navy hopsack 3-roll-2 from Southwick. 2" cuffs on the pants.
> 
> I tend to borrow elements rather than adopt the look 100%.


And you do it quite well. A man after my own heart.


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour, Bean, plaid, Brooks argyle, AE suede


----------



## stcolumba

yoshi said:


> 3/2.5 herringbone Harris tweed sack of unknown origin (eBay for $20)
> LE OCBD
> Ben Silver Repp
> LE flannels
> Florsheim PTB
> 
> For some reason, the elevators in our office building decided to misbehave this morning. If you were wondering, it IS possible to make it up 25 flights of stairs in suicide heels without falling.


Splendid tweed!!!


----------



## Roycru

On Melrose Place today before lunch......

Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, BD shirt and argyle socks, Ben Silver tie, Robert Talbot pocket square, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards.....


----------



## RT-Bone

HOOT said:


> Those LE moleskin trousers look great, do you have a link? I was unable to find them on their website.


Thank you. Unfortunately, I no longer see them on the LE site. Sorry.


----------



## RT-Bone

Fading Fast said:


> RT-Bone - great outfit. I love my MacAlisters. I get that they aren't great, but I still love them as a casual Chukka. I own the regular and the shearling lined and wear them more than most of my other boots and shoes.


Thanks. I got these specifically to replace a worn out pair of Clarks desert boots. So far, so good. They definitely have definitely been a reliable go-to in my rotation.


----------



## adoucett

RT- good look! We're gonna start looking pretty similar soon as I have almost identical shoes (except the Oxford version) and now the same briefcase.

I've actually been really happy with the quality of my MacAlisters so far-- I did get them on sale but I think it was a terrific buy: they quickly became one of my favorite pairs of shoes.


----------



## Ensiferous

I, too, will bump this back up. It is a faithful snapshot of the mid-century heyday.

And well done for doing the v-cleat shuffle for 25 flights of stairs without breaking your tail.



yoshi said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

Roycru, kudos for pulling off a successful monochromatic sport jacket rig, with a vest no less.



Roycru said:


>


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Ensiferous said:


> I, too, will bump this back up. It is a faithful snapshot of the mid-century heyday.
> 
> And well done for doing the v-cleat shuffle for 25 flights of stairs without breaking your tail.


I wasn't there for the mid-century heyday, but that rig deserves all the praise it can get.

Here's what I wore today.


----------



## Flairball

Roycru said:


> On Melrose Place today before lunch......
> 
> Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, BD shirt and argyle socks, Ben Silver tie, Robert Talbot pocket square, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards.....


Outstanding. Absolutely one of the top ten rigs ever.


----------



## L-feld

Getting in on some of this layering action.


----------



## DLW

Roycru said:


> On Melrose Place today before lunch......
> 
> Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, BD shirt and argyle socks, Ben Silver tie, Robert Talbot pocket square, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards.....


 All I can say is that I am in awe of your sartorial expertise.


----------



## orange fury

Just now getting around to posting this, you can imagine what today was like. End of the day on Thursday:



Lands End cardigan
Brooks OCBD
Costume National knit
Ralph Lauren chinos
Stafford dress boots
...and a look of utter exhaustion


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


>


OF, your shirt collar looks a little loose. Is your top button undone (understandable at the end of a long, tiring day), or is the collar slightly big?


----------



## orange fury

Weather sucks today, and it's warmed up a bit. The look on my face is one of abject exhaustion- note it's the same look at the start and end of the day. 2 different rigs today- until about 2 pm, frat-tire:



Vineyard Vines sportshirt
Lands End fleece vest
Ralph Lauren chinos
Hamilton Baxter

unseen:
Stafford boots
Lacoste surcingle

this evening I have a wedding that I have to go to, so I'll do a post later of that as well.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> OF, your shirt collar looks a little loose. Is your top button undone (understandable at the end of a long, tiring day), or is the collar slightly big?


Its undone and the tie is loosened. I was getting ready to leave and realized I hadn't made a WAYWT post, but I wasn't going to take time to straighten up for it lol


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Its undone and the tie is loosened. I was getting ready to leave and realized I hadn't made a WAYWT post, but I wasn't going to take time to straighten up for it lol


10-4. Makes sense. Regarding today's "frattire"...funny....that's pretty much standard attire for every trader on Wall Street. I like it.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Lands End moleskins from last year were a good deal. 

If you missed it, and are willing to fork out an additional $50 or so, and if you are a 34 or a 36, and if you can wear the M2...


----------



## yoshi

orange fury said:


> Weather sucks today, and it's warmed up a bit. The look on my face is one of abject exhaustion- note it's the same look at the start and end of the day. 2 different rigs today- until about 2 pm, frat-tire:
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines sportshirt
> Lands End fleece vest
> Ralph Lauren chinos
> Hamilton Baxter
> 
> unseen:
> Stafford boots
> Lacoste surcingle
> 
> this evening I have a wedding that I have to go to, so I'll do a post later of that as well.


I don't think you changed clothes or left the office. Just photoshopped a new outfit onto yourself


----------



## Flairball

Last day before vacation. The weather warmed a bit, I think. Maybe I'm getting accustomed to the cold. Anyway, thought I'd break out the purple partridge tie.

The details-top.









The details- bottom.









The full monty.








Thought?


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, the cardigan look is great and I really love that tie. I know I've told you this before, but you look like those Ralph Lauren adds - you wear clothes well, are well proportioned and look natural in your pictures. 

All that said, I think Yoshi is on to something - those two pictures are unbelievably similar. 

I posted this over on November Acquisitions, but I just bought the BB RF Shetland Crew on sale, in part, based on your recommendation. I will do the same once the LLBean one goes on sale and, then, I will have refreshed my shetland crew inventory.


----------



## yoshi

Flairball, that tie is great. Can we get a closeup?



















3/2 tweed sack from Crossfield, Ltd out of Ridgefield, Conn. (anyone have any information on this store?)
LE OCBD
LE flannels
AE Patriots


----------



## TheoProf

Southwick sport coat (I love this tweed. It's lighter weight and half lined. It also has subtle burgundy and forest green overchecks.
LE Hyde Park OCBD
Vintage BB repp
LE moleskins
AE Manistee belt
AE Amsterdam (a special edition of the McAllister from a few years back)


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

After trying my Beaufort out over sweaters instead of sport coats, I like it and I think I'm probably going to keep it for this purpose and keep looking for a Border/Northumbria in a larger size to wear over a SC. I wish the sleeves were a tad longer, but I think everyone feels that way about vintage Barbour's, from what I've read

Yesterdays look
Beaufort rustic brown
LLB lambswool charcoal
LE (gasp) blue uni stripe OCBD
Orvis Chinos
Ranger Mocs









Today's look 
Barbour Beaufort rustic brown
Royal North Mills Outfitters usa made birdseye Norwegian-ish sweater
Bass OCBD
Orvis chinos
Ranger Mocs










Reason for lack of variety is that I'm packing up my office this week because I resigned and am starting a new career after Thanksgiving! I'm excited, but the hours are going to SUCK, so I may not be posting as much here as I would like to be.


----------



## sskim3

ThatDudeOrion said:


> After trying my Beaufort out over sweaters instead of sport coats, I like it and I think I'm probably going to keep it for this purpose and keep looking for a Border/Northumbria in a larger size to wear over a SC. I wish the sleeves were a tad longer, but I think everyone feels that way about vintage Barbour's, from what I've read
> 
> Yesterdays look
> Beaufort rustic brown
> LLB lambswool charcoal
> LE (gasp) blue uni stripe OCBD
> Orvis Chinos
> Ranger Mocs
> 
> Today's look
> Barbour Beaufort rustic brown
> Royal North Mills Outfitters usa made birdseye Norwegian-ish sweater
> Bass OCBD
> Orvis chinos
> Ranger Mocs
> 
> Reason for lack of variety is that I'm packing up my office this week because I resigned and am starting a new career after Thanksgiving! I'm excited, but the hours are going to SUCK, so I may not be posting as much here as I would like to be.


Looks great and good luck in your next endeavor!


----------



## Eric W S

Orion - Send it to Barbour and have them replace the sleeves. Get it re-proofed and washed while you are at it. Done. Services are on the website


----------



## leisureclass

^They would probably add material to the sleeves and not replace them entirely. Also, call me crazy, but I kind of enjoy doing my own reproofing.

That said, it looks great! If you're after a longer model you might also try looking for a vintage Gamefair or Solway.


----------



## Patrick06790

Loitering around the newsroom waiting to go down to the high school for an event called the "Turkey Olympics," in which screaming adolescents take advantage of the heaven-sent opportunity to throw water balloons at their teachers.

First spin of the season in my Trickers, the original Big Fat Bastards as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Eric W S

leisureclass said:


> ^They would probably add material to the sleeves and not replace them entirely. Also, call me crazy, but I kind of enjoy doing my own reproofing.
> 
> That said, it looks great! If you're after a longer model you might also try looking for a vintage Gamefair or Solway.


Nope. They remove the sleeves entirely if that is what you order. Easy fix and factory look.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Patrick06790 said:


> Loitering around the newsroom waiting to go down to the high school for an event called the "Turkey Olympics," in which screaming adolescents take advantage of the heaven-sent opportunity to throw water balloons at their teachers.
> 
> First spin of the season in my Trickers, the original Big Fat Bastards as far as I am concerned.


Love this picture. It rocks.


----------



## leisureclass

I suppose it all depends on what you ask for

See this thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...11-I-solved-the-Barbour-sleeve-length-problem


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Flairball said:


> Last day before vacation. The weather warmed a bit, I think. Maybe I'm getting accustomed to the cold. Anyway, thought I'd break out the purple partridge tie.
> 
> The details-top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The details- bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought?


What sort of shoes are these? They look like ghillie brogues.


----------



## Flairball

yoshi said:


> Flairball, that tie is great. Can we get a closeup?


----------



## Flairball

Brigadier Cheape said:


> What sort of shoes are these? They look like ghillie brogues.


----------



## Flairball

ThatDudeOrion said:


> After trying my Beaufort out over sweaters instead of sport coats, I like it and I think I'm probably going to keep it for this purpose and keep looking for a Border/Northumbria in a larger size to wear over a SC. I wish the sleeves were a tad longer, but I think everyone feels that way about vintage Barbour's, from what I've read
> 
> Yesterdays look
> Beaufort rustic brown
> LLB lambswool charcoal
> LE (gasp) blue uni stripe OCBD
> Orvis Chinos
> Ranger Mocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's look
> Barbour Beaufort rustic brown
> Royal North Mills Outfitters usa made birdseye Norwegian-ish sweater
> Bass OCBD
> Orvis chinos
> Ranger Mocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason for lack of variety is that I'm packing up my office this week because I resigned and am starting a new career after Thanksgiving! I'm excited, but the hours are going to SUCK, so I may not be posting as much here as I would like to be.


This looks like the appropriate use of a Barbour. If it were me I'd just reproof it, nothing more.

Now, we just need to get you a nice double, and a spaniel.


----------



## stcolumba

Unlike many of you--especially friend, Gamma, I am not a person who is savvy in the ways of finding clothes on eBay or in thrift shops. For many years and for many reasons, I have been on the lookout for a vintage Chippewa Falls Woolen Mill mackinaw coat. At last, I found one. Made in Wisconsin, this durable, extremely warm coat was made more than 60 years ago, and it is in mint condition. Not a tear or faded spot on it. Long before Filson, the woolen mill in Chippewa Falls was making incredible wool products. The "hunting pocket" on the back of the coat provides ideal warmth. I suspect that the original owner of this coat never hunted and wore it only for weekend errands-as will I.

I did not feeling like shaving, today. Sweater is LL Bean Signature.


----------



## stcolumba

In reference to previous post.


----------



## ThePopinjay

leisureclass said:


> ^They would probably add material to the sleeves and not replace them entirely. Also, call me crazy, but I kind of enjoy doing my own reproofing.
> 
> That said, it looks great! If you're after a longer model you might also try looking for a vintage Gamefair or Solway.


Agreed on both points. I enjoy the waxing, kinda like shining shoes. And I can do it a heck of a lot faster than the turnaround time from Barbour.
And secondly, my next Barbour will be a Solway. Love the belt on those things.


----------



## yoshi

Patrick06790 said:


> Loitering around the newsroom waiting to go down to the high school for an event called the "Turkey Olympics," in which screaming adolescents take advantage of the heaven-sent opportunity to throw water balloons at their teachers.
> 
> First spin of the season in my Trickers, the original Big Fat Bastards as far as I am concerned.


The perfect collar roll?



Flairball said:


>


That tie is outstanding.


----------



## Spin Evans

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13386
> 
> 
> Unlike many of you--especially friend, Gamma, I am not a person who is savvy in the ways of finding clothes on eBay or in thrift shops. For many years and for many reasons, I have been on the lookout for a vintage Chippewa Falls Woolen Mill mackinaw coat. At last, I found one. Made in Wisconsin, this durable, extremely warm coat was made more than 60 years ago, and it is in mint condition. Not a tear or faded spot on it. Long before Filson, the woolen mill in Chippewa Falls was making incredible wool products. The "hunting pocket" on the back of the coat provides ideal warmth. I suspect that the original owner of this coat never hunted and wore it only for weekend errands-as will I.
> 
> I did not feeling like shaving, today. Sweater is LL Bean Signature.


And WHAT a coat it is! Congratulations on the score! Where did you manage to find it, via thrifts or the internet?


----------



## orange fury

Stcolumba, that coat is fantastic- very, very nice find!


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790 said:


>


As OCBD said, awesome picture. Picture it in black and white and it could almost come out of the Ivy heyday.


----------



## Patrick06790

Swap the Mac for an Underwood manual


----------



## gamma68

yoshi said:


>


I'm digging this shirt with the tweed jacket. It seems to bring out the subtle striped jacket pattern.


----------



## gamma68

williamsonb2 said:


> Southwick sport coat (I love this tweed. It's lighter weight and half lined. It also has subtle burgundy and forest green overchecks.
> LE Hyde Park OCBD
> Vintage BB repp
> LE moleskins
> AE Manistee belt
> AE Amsterdam (a special edition of the McAllister from a few years back)


Really nice, sir. Well done. Love the shoes. Heck, I love it all!


----------



## Duvel

Baby, it's cold out there. LL Bean Baxter State Parka, J. Crew scarf, Brooks Brothers university stripe OCBD, PRL tennis sweater. Not shown: LE stone chinos, O'Connell's navy/red surcingle, PRL socks, white Sperry CVOs, Timex Field Expedition with navy/yellow/red NATO band, and grey Harris Tweed Ivy League cap by Wigens.


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> After trying my Beaufort out over sweaters instead of sport coats, I like it and I think I'm probably going to keep it for this purpose and keep looking for a Border/Northumbria in a larger size to wear over a SC. I wish the sleeves were a tad longer, but I think everyone feels that way about vintage Barbour's, from what I've read.
> 
> Reason for lack of variety is that I'm packing up my office this week because I resigned and am starting a new career after Thanksgiving! I'm excited, but the hours are going to SUCK, so I may not be posting as much here as I would like to be.


First, best of luck as you begin your new career! Second, for me, a Barbour over a sport coat works only to about 45 degrees or so. Then it's just too light. And I don't like dealing with removing the lining and putting it back in if I want to wear it over just a sweater. Depending on your climate, you might want to check into getting something like a Gloverall duffle coat or a wool overcoat.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13387


Great find, StC! A coat like that is akin to having warm Shepherd's Pie on a forsty winter day. Fabulous.

We'll have to go thrifting one at the A2 SA.


----------



## Billax




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax, I have long been a fan of bright red vests, but the lapels on that one (and the fact that it's, you know, part of a pretty great rig) make it an exceptional example.


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790 said:


> Swap the Mac for an Underwood manual


Well done sir - as you implied, change a few details and it 1960.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Baby, it's cold out there. LL Bean Baxter State Parka, J. Crew scarf, Brooks Brothers university stripe OCBD, PRL tennis sweater. Not shown: LE stone chinos, O'Connell's navy/red surcingle, PRL socks, white Sperry CVOs, Timex Field Expedition with navy/yellow/red NATO band, and grey Harris Tweed Ivy League cap by Wigens.


Duvel, very, very nice. The sweater is perfect and hinted at theme music is spot on.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, perfect.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


>


This is my favorite shot. I really like the red vest. It suits you.


----------



## Flairball

Billax said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> Untouchable. Everything about this rig just screams "step aside". Fantastic.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Fading. It's a favorite. I wanted to show my colleagues how to do "casual Friday" right.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Glad to see a member wearing an ascot. Looks great, YRR.


----------



## Duvel

stcolumba, I am green over that Chippewa. Absolutely great find!

Bilax, everything about that is fantastic. Another reminder that I need to start thinking about picking up some vests.

Patrick, you have the best on-camera expressions. Great tie. 

TDO, great looking sweaters. And another sad reminder that my closet is still without a Beaufort.


----------



## Billax

Youthful Rep Robate, Fading Fast, OCBD, Flairball and Duvel: Thanks for the compliments. I'm grateful!


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> And WHAT a coat it is! Congratulations on the score! Where did you manage to find it, via thrifts or the internet?


Got it on eBay.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Great find, StC! A coat like that is akin to having warm Shepherd's Pie on a forsty winter day. Fabulous.
> 
> We'll have to go thrifting one at the A2 SA.


Thrifting 101.


----------



## orange fury

The rig for the second half of Friday- Mrs. OF and I spent the evening at a wedding where she was matron of honor.

Full outfit:


Neckwear:


Wristwear:


Lands End doeskin blazer (my tailor let out the sleeves too much, need to have him take them up a 1/2")
Lands End flannels
Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
Beau Ties Ltd bow
Cole Haan bits
Tissot Desire

unseen:
RL OTC pindot socks
Tiffany cufflinks


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> The rig for the second half of Friday- Mrs. OF and I spent the evening at a wedding where she was matron of honor.
> 
> Full outfit:
> 
> Neckwear:
> 
> Wristwear:
> 
> Lands End doeskin blazer (my tailor let out the sleeves too much, need to have him take them up a 1/2")
> Lands End flannels
> Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
> Beau Ties Ltd bow
> Cole Haan bits
> Tissot Desire
> 
> unseen:
> RL OTC pindot socks
> Tiffany cufflinks


A brilliant tie!


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


>


The fabric and clean lines of the trouser is perfection.


----------



## stcolumba

williamsonb2 said:


> Sport Coat: Brooks Brothers
> Shirt: Land's End Hyde Park OCBD
> Tie: Phoebe Hudson
> Trousers: Land's End donegal tweed
> Shoes: AE Jefferson


OK, I'm getting out the Lands End catalog right now! The Donegal tweed trousers are wonderful. Great shoes, too.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Gloverall duffle coat
> Vintage LLB Norwegian sweater
> LE cotton/poly blend OCBD
> LLB wool scarf (made in Ireland)
> LLB belt
> LE flannel-lined chinos
> Wigwam wool hiking socks
> LLB Maine Hunting Shoes
> 
> I had a doctor's appointment this morning. After we exchanged greetings, the conversation went like this:
> 
> Doc: Is that a L.L. Bean sweater?
> Me: Why, yes, it is.
> Doc: Wow, I haven't seen one of those in years!
> Me: I'm also wearing L.L. Bean boots.
> Doc: I see. Those clothing items are great for this kind of weather. Did you live or grow up out east?
> 
> Affirmation that I'm doing something right....:biggrin:


This is "prep", "trad" perfection! Once again, Gamma sets a "standard". Gosh, if I were to wear a Norwegian sweater under a duffel coat, I'd die of heat. Unless it is way below zero, I find wearing a flannel shirt under a Norwegian to be plenty warm. Those Norwegian sweaters are the perfect, natural heating systems! Maybe I am part penguin. Or, polar bear.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Gamma and St. C! As for yesterday's outfit, I posted in part because I had lost more weight than I had expected after I had bought the tweed jacket. I wondered if the fit was still passable since it had been one of my favorites.


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> The rig for the second half of Friday- Mrs. OF and I spent the evening at a wedding where she was matron of honor.
> 
> Full outfit:
> 
> 
> Neckwear:
> 
> 
> Wristwear:
> 
> 
> Lands End doeskin blazer (my tailor let out the sleeves too much, need to have him take them up a 1/2")
> Lands End flannels
> Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
> Beau Ties Ltd bow
> Cole Haan bits
> Tissot Desire
> 
> unseen:
> RL OTC pindot socks
> Tiffany cufflinks


I love this rig....looking sharp, looking sharp!


----------



## TheoProf

A casual day studying Latin in an empty library. My belts are a tad too long due to having lost more weight than I expected when I had B.Nelson shorten them from the buckle end. I'll need to send them out again to have another 1-2 inches taken off when I can afford it. The watch is a rather massive Sturhling Original that I bought on Overstock.com long before I knew better. It's automatic though and works well on very casual days. The socks, well, the socks are just because I felt like it. 

Hat: Allen Edmonds McGee donegal tweed
Shirt: LE tailord fit twill button down
Belt: Allen Edmonds reversible "Gibbon" belt
Chinos: LE Comer Chinos straight fit in Auburn
Socks: Beverley Hills Polo Club (bought for $2 a pair on eBay a long while back)
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Black Hills in walnut (Took these with me on a tour of Israel some time back. Absolutely love them.


----------



## TheoProf

stcolumba said:


> This is "prep", "trad" perfection! Once again, Gamma sets a "standard". Gosh, if I were to wear a Norwegian sweater under a duffel coat, I'd die of heat. Unless it is way below zero, I find wearing a flannel shirt under a Norwegian to be plenty warm. Those Norwegian sweaters are the perfect, natural heating systems! Maybe I am part penguin. Or, polar bear.


Agree completely. Gamma, impressive as usual. Also, OF l love that rig, and the Tissot watch is fantastic! If my wife would let me, I'd wear a bowtie often. In that sense, I live vicariously through your posts.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for the comments guys! Forgot to add the "in the wild" picture last night, this was my wife and I at the event (sorry for the blurriness):


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> OK, I'm getting out the Lands End catalog right now! The Donegal tweed trousers are wonderful. Great shoes, too.


Thanks for your kind comments, everyone.

St.C, if you find those pants, please let us know where! Sadly, I think LE discontinued them.


----------



## Topsider

Vintage BB OCBD w/7-button front, J. Press Shaggy Dog, PRL khakis, Wigwams, Timberlands.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, everyone.
> 
> St.C, if you find those pants, please let us know where! Sadly, I think LE discontinued them.


They did, I saw them when they were on deep discount I think last year, and I stupidly didn't pull the trigger. Hence the reason I bought two of the flannel trousers when they went on discount last week


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> A brilliant tie!


Thank you! This was the wedding that I was looking for "wedding tie" recommendations a couple months ago. I was looking for a glen plaid, houndstooth, or shepherds check long tie at thetiebar.com, but wasn't in love with their offerings. Found this one at Beau Ties and loved the pattern, and I bought it on National Bow Tie Day, so I got a free tie with it.

(Obligatory plug for a Beau Ties Ltd, as they're one of my favorite places to purchase bow ties)


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! Forgot to add the "in the wild" picture last night, this was my wife and I at the event (sorry for the blurriness):


As we say here in East Texas...." You married up didn't ya boy?" :biggrin:Handsome couple!


----------



## RT-Bone

Lounging on a chilly Saturday. 

Top:
-LLB Norwegian 
-J.Crew plaid oxford

Bottom:
-old J.Crew cords
-LLB belt
-Fox River monkey socks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Let's see what we have this page:

OF: I really like what you did for the wedding - simple, clean colors, great lines (all very Cary Grant) and by going with a gray glen plaid bow tie, you appropriately downplayed the one strong item so that it didn't yell out. That said, anybody would look really good standing with Mrs. OF. (Two small points: the sport coat might be a touch short and while I love the style of the watch, I'd think you'd enjoy a vintage version [which can be had affordably] over new - more your style.)

Topsider: that J.Press Shaggy Dog argyle is outrageous - I don't remember seeing the Shaggy Dogs in argyle before.

RT-Bone: I am on the Fox River site now as I have to have a pair of those socks.

Gamma68: I believe I commented on the prior page, but this one deserves a second mention - that is a Trad perfect outfit.


----------



## gamma68

Love the sweater, cords and belt (I think I have the same one). It also looks like you have a Hudson's Bay wool blanket, which is as Trad as they come in my book.


----------



## gamma68

Topsider said:


> Vintage BB OCBD w/7-button front, J. Press Shaggy Dog, PRL khakis, Wigwams, Timberlands.


That's a fabulous sweater, Tops!


----------



## Duvel

gamma and RT, you're doing Trad proud! Great job. And it's great to get that kind of unsolicited feedback, isn't it, gamma.

I received some unsolicited feedback on what I was wearing yesterday. As I was walking home from work, I heard one of the two college girls approaching me say to her friend, "Look at the sweater this guy's wearing." I was wearing my PRL tennis sweater. The other one giggled as they went by and I heard her say, "He must be gay." And they both broke out laughing.

Like, whatever.


----------



## Fading Fast

I just ordered RT-Bone's Fox River Monkey Socks from the Fox River Mills site:

https://www.foxsox.com/defaultEcomm.aspx

And used a 30% off promo code: PR14OLG via Retail-me-Not:

https://www.retailmenot.com/view/foxsox.com?c=6305396

And now have several pairs on the way (free shipping if you spend $75)


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> gamma and RT, you doing Trad proud! Great job. And it's great to get that kind of unsolicited feedback, isn't it, gamma.
> 
> I received some unsolicited feedback on what I was wearing yesterday. As I was walking home from work, I heard one of the two college girls approaching me say to her friend, "Look at the sweater this guy's wearing." I was wearing my PRL tennis sweater. The other one giggled as they went by and I heard her say, "He must be gay." And they both broke out laughing.


I know you didn't care - you have a much stronger sense of self than that - but those two girls are very rude. I don't care if I sound old fashion or "not with it," their behavior is rude, thoughtless and ignorant.


----------



## Duvel

Oh, absolutely. I thought it was a very dumb thing to say. First, the idea that one's sweater choice has anything to do with one's sexualty; and second, the idea that being gay was something to be derisive about. I was surprised, actually, given that this is supposed to be an enlightened town and campus. But there are ignorant people everywhere, I guess.

And I guess the third thing is I don't give a hoot if anyone thinks I'm gay, straight, or otherwise. None of their concern, and what they think is none of mine.



Fading Fast said:


> I know you didn't care - you have a much stronger sense of self than that - but those two girls are very rude. I don't care if I sound old fashion or "not with it," their behavior is rude, thoughtless and ignorant.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> I know you didn't care - you have a much stronger sense of self than that - but those two girls are very rude. I don't care if I sound old fashion or "not with it," their behavior is rude, thoughtless and ignorant.


Agreed. They also probably weren't bright enough to realize that it was keeping you warm.


----------



## Duvel

True!

I do get a different sort of feedback at work. Thursday afternoon, at least a couple of coworkers always take pains to remind me that "tomorrow is jeans day, you know." I just nod and laugh along with them, and remind them, jokingly, that they really don't want to see how bad I look in a pair of jeans.


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Love the sweater, cords and belt (I think I have the same one). It also looks like you have a Hudson's Bay wool blanket, which is as Trad as they come in my book.


Thank you. The blanket is actually Pendleton - similar to Hudson Bay, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> That's a fabulous sweater, Tops!





Fading Fast said:


> Topsider: that J.Press Shaggy Dog argyle is outrageous - I don't remember seeing the Shaggy Dogs in argyle before.


Thanks! I've had it for a few years. They don't seem to carry them any longer. Their Shaggy Dog page shows a couple of argyle sweaters, but I don't think they're the brushed shetlands. They don't have the original "Shaggy Dog" labels, either. Mine does.


----------



## yoshi

orange fury said:


> Thanks for the comments guys! Forgot to add the "in the wild" picture last night, this was my wife and I at the event (sorry for the blurriness):


OF...how did a guy like you get blessed with such great taste?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Went to a date party for my girlfriend's sorority. The Christmas theme meant I could wear this cape cod Santa tie for the first time.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, great tie, great Christmas rig overall and it looks like you are having a good time at the party.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

ThePopinjay said:


> Went to a date party for my girlfriend's sorority. The Christmas theme meant I could wear this cape cod Santa tie for the first time.


im guessing the GREAT LOOKING blackwatch SC got a lot more attention than the tie. Good rig!


----------



## FiscalDean

yoshi said:


> OF...how did a guy like you get blessed with such great taste?


+1, not only do you have good taste in clothing, you also managed to find a lovely mate.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

SlideGuitarist said:


> OCBD, I know I asked this in the spring...but whence come the burgundy socks w/ gold stripes?


BB outlet. I think it was over a year ago. I think this color/stripe works great as a sock.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Bond Night #1 - Dr No. We're working our way through all of them before #24 is released.


----------



## TheoProf

Church this morning and a quick run to the office:
Jacket: BB 346 brown suede
Shirt: LE Hyde Park OCBD
Trousers: Vintage Brooks Brothers tweed
Belt: AE in chestnut
Shoes: AE Shelton


----------



## Fading Fast

For a very casual brunch yesterday:

*Sport Coat:* J.Crew - For some reason, this coat lost its structure a few years ago (the sleeves are permanently wrinkled and the front has a "roll" to it) and neither my tailor nor dry cleaner can get it back. That said, I like the texture, pattern and heft of the jacket, but it looks rumpled to me now, so I only wear it in very casual situations (and kid myself that I have a "insouciant Ivy vibe"). I have older J.Crew wool jackets that this hasn't happened to.

*Sweater:* J.Crew cashmere - On the thin, but not silly thin, side, but a very soft feel and it has kept its shape nicely for four years now.

*Shirt*: BB must-iron OCBD - as always, an outstanding shirt.

*Pants:* J.Crew five pocket cords

*Socks:* Wigwam classic ragg wool

*Boots:* J.Crew MacAlisters - my day-to-day go-to boot, I love it. Enough structure to hold its shape, but soft enough to feel almost moccasin like to wear.

*Watch:* Vintage 1920s (according to the Ebay seller it is Swiss "military inspired" - I have no idea, I just like it)


----------



## FLMike

^I like this a lot. Top to bottom.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka said:


> ^I like this a lot. Top to bottom.


Thank you - very kind of you to say.


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> ^I like this a lot. Top to bottom.


Agreed--a sort of "rumpled college professor" look.

I also really like the watch. I'd like to find a nice timepiece like that. I know the Timex Weekenders are popular, and I might get one for spring/summer. But right now, I'd like a vintage watch like that. Is there a brand name at all?


----------



## sskim3

A lot warmer in NYC today (60s but cloudy) 
Billax inspired with the sweater vest
Samuelsohn Blazer
JPress Pinpoint oxford shirt
J Crew sweater vest
Robert Talbott for AT Sutherland Tie
LE chinos
Stafford boots


----------



## gamma68

^ One of your best posts to date, sir.


----------



## RT-Bone

In the wild today. 

Top:
-LE Canvas jacket
-LE tie
-BB OCBD 

Bottom:
-JD chinos
-LLB camps






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Agreed--a sort of "rumpled college professor" look.
> 
> I also really like the watch. I'd like to find a nice timepiece like that. I know the Timex Weekenders are popular, and I might get one for spring/summer. But right now, I'd like a vintage watch like that. Is there a brand name at all?


Gamma, hi, unfortunately there is no brand name. I just search regularly for vintage watches on Ebay. If I see another similar one, I'll alert you, but there really are a lot of nice vintage watches out there for very reasonable money (I paid $250 for it, I bid it back from $375, so don't be afraid to bid back a decent amount). I think they are a great vintage item that isn't out of reach for a normal person.


----------



## yoshi

J. Press 3/2 blazer
BB pinpoint buttondown
VV bow
LE Year Rounders
Alden for BB tassels


----------



## WipitDC

Channeling my inner "security guard" today...

J. Press 3/2 doeskin wool blazer
J. Press trousers
Brooks Brothers "Makers" tie
Paul Fredrick PPBD
Allen Edmonds Grayson


----------



## orange fury

Cool enough for the first run of the new Shetland today:





Copying FF and going vintage today:


LL Bean shetland/shotshell belt
Stafford OCBD 
Ralph Lauren chinos
Cole Haan bits
1928 Elgin


----------



## gamma68

^ I like the shetland and watch a LOT, Mr. Fury. Now I want a vintage watch, LOL.

If that 20% off Bean coupon ever arrives, I might just spring for that sweater, too.


----------



## Patrick06790

I defy the snow. My shovel and Red Wings are ready.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Today's fight against the cold winds coming off the mountains:



E&J Peake tweed sport coat
LE Hyde Park oxford
LE Charter Collection lambswool tie in Black Watch
LE tailored chinos
Seiko 5 watch
Cole Haan boots

Not pictured: 
Barbour knock-off
Pringle wool scarf in Lamont tartan


----------



## gamma68

I need a better interior spot for interior photos. Winds gusting to 60 mph, which nixed plans for any exterior shots.

Orvis Donegal-esque wool sweater
RL Polo chambray shirt
Kevin & Howlin Donegal tweed tie
LE lighthouse chinos in moss, traditional fit
Not visible:
Orvis "heritage" leather belt
Orvis "invincible extra" socks
Red Wing Beckmans


----------



## Dmontez

A warm sunny day in South Texas. I had a lunchtime funeral to attend today for a childhood friend. We played ball together, little league through high school. We graduated from a school that has always had a primary color of green so instead of wearing my black funeral suit today I decided to wear my green blazer with my somber navy grenadine tie. I maybe should have gone with a darker trouser.. I wore this exact same thing about a week and a half ago with a navy blazer and a bow tie. I like this a lot better.

Chipp 2btn triple patch pocket 
Chipp2 grenadine tie
Charvet shirt
PRL windowpane flannels
Targyles
AE for BB strands


----------



## L-feld

gamma68 said:


> I need a better interior spot for interior photos. Winds gusting to 60 mph, which nixed plans for any exterior shots.
> 
> Orvis Donegal-esque wool sweater
> RL Polo chambray shirt
> Kevin & Howlin Donegal tweed tie
> LE lighthouse chinos in moss, traditional fit
> Not visible:
> Orvis "heritage" leather belt
> Orvis "invincible extra" socks
> Red Wing Beckmans


That is a sweet sweater! You look like you're keeping warm.


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> That is a sweet sweater! You look like you're keeping warm.


Yes, to all that, plus awesome tie - it has the texture to hold up to the sweater (really well coordinated).


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, L-Feld and FF!


----------



## Flairball

Late post. Waiting for my flight to Haneda airort, Tokyo. No access to a decent mirror, so I'll be limited as to what I can post. Please forgive me.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks to everyone for all your kind comments and for taking the time to take and post your pictures. It was around 85 and sunny here today although it's a month before Christmas. I went to get a Christmas Fruit Cake for Christmas Tea.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue and white University stripe Clifford collar (short points) OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Allen-Edmonds walnut Lombards, and Norfolk Manor (made in England) Christmas Fruit Cake......


----------



## Duvel

roycru, I aspire to your apparent ease of putting together such great looks. This is great, as usual. Can you tell me more about the Clifford-style OCBD? I've never heard of it. Thanks.


----------



## Kreiger

Duvel said:


> roycru, I aspire to your apparent ease of putting together such great looks. This is great, as usual. Can you tell me more about the Clifford-style OCBD? I've never heard of it. Thanks.


FWIW- https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...228-Brooks-Brothers-quot-Clifford-quot-collar


----------



## oxford cloth button down

RT-Bone said:


> In the wild today.
> 
> Top:
> -LE Canvas jacket
> -LE tie
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -JD chinos
> -LLB camps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great pictures. Cool vibe.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

sskim3 said:


> A lot warmer in NYC today (60s but cloudy)
> Billax inspired with the sweater vest
> Samuelsohn Blazer
> JPress Pinpoint oxford shirt
> J Crew sweater vest
> Robert Talbott for AT Sutherland Tie
> LE chinos
> Stafford boots


Nicely done.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

WipitDC said:


> Channeling my inner "security guard" today...
> 
> J. Press 3/2 doeskin wool blazer
> J. Press trousers
> Brooks Brothers "Makers" tie
> Paul Fredrick PPBD
> Allen Edmonds Grayson


Nice collar roll and knot...and everything else.


----------



## Oldsport

Nice! Can you tell me exactly what the model of the Seiko 5 watch is? I want to buy one like that but they normally have metal bands. I want to make sure it will look good with a leather band, like yours. Thanks.


----------



## Roycru

Duvel said:


> roycru, I aspire to your apparent ease of putting together such great looks. This is great, as usual. Can you tell me more about the Clifford-style OCBD? I've never heard of it. Thanks.


Duvel, thanks, and here's a closer picture of my collar (and my lunch, a hot turkey sandwich). I have been wearing the same clothes for the last forty to fifty years, mostly things that I got at Brooks Brothers in the late sixties or early seventies.


----------



## Jovan

Gentlemen, great looks.

Forgot my pocket square today so I borrowed one in the store. I know, I know. JOVAN IS CAPABLE OF WEARING SOMETHING OTHER THAN WHITE LINEN?! :eek2:

Here's the suit with the lapel waistcoat everyone seemed to be crazy about.

https://postimg.org/image/qr6iurh4v/

https://postimg.org/image/vok3fvj3z/

https://postimg.org/image/nllx4jyin/

https://postimg.org/image/87s8h3xj3/

https://postimg.org/image/j8ndm4prz/


----------



## FLMike

78* for the high and thunderstorms today.....yuck!

Bill's M2
BB 132Q
LE surcingle
LLB oxfords (I forget what they called these; they remind me a bit of the Alden Mocc Oxfords)
Not shown: Patagonia Torrentshell (too hot for the Beaufort, unfortunately)


----------



## yoshi

B.J. Keats herringbone tweed
BB OCBD
Perlis embroidered tie
LE flannels
Florsheim Imperial PTB


----------



## CMDC

Eljos tweed 2 button sack
BB ocbd
Robt Talbott sea otter emblematic
LLB double l khakis
Alden Cape Cod loafers


----------



## sskim3

Thanks gamma and OCBD for the kind words. 

Busting out my new bow tie. 







Scott James cashmere jacket
LE OCBD
Josh Bach transitor bow tie
No brand slacks
AE Lasalle shoes


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nice collar roll


+1, is that a current Paul Fredrick?!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

yoshi said:


> B.J. Keats herringbone tweed
> BB OCBD
> Perlis embroidered tie
> LE flannels
> Florsheim Imperial PTB


Great outfit. I really like the shoes!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Roycru. I'd have to travel back in time and spend my paychecks more wisely to truly emulate your example. Well done. And I'm suddenly very hungry.


----------



## Brio1

sskim3 said:


> Thanks gamma and OCBD for the kind words.
> 
> Busting out my new bow tie.
> 
> Scott James cashmere jacket
> LE OCBD
> Josh Bach transitor bow tie
> No brand slacks
> AE Lasalle shoes


Please discard the lollipop during the next photo shoot. Jeez. Which object have we left out that may be posed with inside one's mouth here? Perhaps a matchstick? :eek2:

https://eightiesmovies.files.wordpress.com/2011/01/cobra.jpg

I like the herringbone trousers. :cool2:


----------



## Fading Fast

Brio1 said:


> Please discard the lollipop during the next photo shoot. Jeez. Which object have we left out that may be posed with inside one's mouth here? Perhaps a matchstick? :eek2:


If memory serves, one of the best young posters we have, Popinjay, has been known to post with a toothpick peaking out from his mouth. (If I am wrong, I sincerely apologize to Popinjay.)


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> If memory serves, one of the best young posters we have, Popinjay, has been known to post with a toothpick peaking out from his mouth. (If I am wrong, I sincerely apologize to Popinjay.)


LOL I didn't realize it would bother people. Duly noted for next time


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> LOL I didn't realize it would bother people. Duly noted for next time


didn't bother me at all - I thought it reflected a piquant personal style.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Harris Tweed for Campus Men's Shop
Brooks Brothers white OCBD 
Vintage Lands' End beehive knit wool tie
Lands' End khaki Lighthouse chinos 
(Not visible):
L.L. Bean 1912 belt
Brooks Brothers merino wool Nordic theme socks
Stafford Deacon boots

I'm getting better at collar rolls. Doing my best to make Billax and OCBD proud!


----------



## Reuben

Another damp and dreary day in the hometown, taking care of dogs and horses and such:










Viyella cotton flannel
Diamondback belt
Orvis canvas pants
Woolrich socks
Russel Moc. Co. Birdshooters.


----------



## TheoProf

Gamma, your last two posts have been especially fantastic. I love that tie and the jacket is outstanding as well.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Another damp and dreary day in the hometown, taking care of dogs and horses and such:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viyella cotton flannel
> Diamondback belt
> Orvis canvas pants
> Woolrich socks
> Russel Moc. Co. Birdshooters.


Good stuff Reuben! Loving the Russells.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Nobleprofessor said:


> Great outfit. I really like the shoes!


Fantastic shoes. Can't beat these old classics.


----------



## Flairball

It was a little rainy, breezy, and cool in Hiroshima, yesterday. Went casual with my fleece vest over a v-neck, and dark brown moleskin trousers.


----------



## gamma68

williamsonb2 said:


> Gamma, your last two posts have been especially fantastic. I love that tie and the jacket is outstanding as well.


Thank you, sir. I'm enjoying your posts as well.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Russel Moc. Co. Birdshooters.


...and why not look great on a damp, dreary day? Awesome boots, Reuben.


----------



## loarbmhs

Love the outfit. My only quibble: I'm not a big fan of button down shirts with double breasted jackets. My taste would have leaned toward a spread collar shirt. That aside, great look!


----------



## Reuben

loarbmhs said:


> Love the outfit. My only quibble: I'm not a big fan of button down shirts with double breasted jackets. My taste would have leaned toward a spread collar shirt. That aside, great look!


Good thing I'm wearing a shirt with a point collar and no jacket at all, then!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

Reuben said:


> Good thing I'm wearing a shirt with a point collar and no jacket at all, then!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You missed a button, that's ok, down on the farm.


----------



## Reuben

Pentheos said:


> You missed a button, that's ok, down on the farm.


Lost a button, actually. Currently working its way through the digestive tract of a mouthy German Shepard puppy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

https://postimg.org/image/3ww3hf7x9/

https://postimg.org/image/rce0mrrod/

https://postimg.org/image/8nvyzg0rh/

https://postimg.org/image/51q5msue5/

https://postimg.org/image/stzgybwf1/


----------



## stcolumba

From Monday night, after a long day of listening to scholarship auditions.

O'Connell's Shetland
Brooks Bros shirt
Suit Supply (wool) tie

A few days ago, I decided to join Movember late in the game after I learned that a former student is battling cancer. There's more fuzz on the sweater than on my face. :-(


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> From Monday night, after a long day of listening to scholarship auditions.
> 
> O'Connell's Shetland
> Brooks Bros shirt
> Suit Supply (wool) tie
> 
> A few days ago, I decided to join Movember late in the game after I learned that a former student is battling cancer. There's more fuzz on the sweater than on my face. :-(


Sorry to hear about your student STC, mine can be a surrogate beard for them:



also, LE fleece vest and RL shirt. Levi 505's down south, but only because all my chinos were wrinkled, and not in a good way. Ugh I'm uncomfortable.


----------



## Flairball

Nice cool evening, but had to dodge a few light rain showers. Still a bit too warm for either of the HT SCs I brought along, so I went with the vest, again.

The details-top.









The details-bottom.









The full monty.


----------



## yoshi

Tweed sack
BB OCBD
Tie Bar silk knit
LE flannels
Alden 561s


----------



## FLMike

^Very nice Yoshi!


----------



## FLMike

Jovan, I think I saw someone try to tell you this altready, and you sorta blew it off, but your pic posting is not working lately. Your pics show up as very small, blurry thumbnail-like images. Then, if you try to click through to try and see it more clearly, you get a pop-up message (phishing?...not sure of the techie term for this) that is supposed to look like it's from your computer/device (but it's not), saying you have gotten a virus from browsing a porn site and should click here to remove.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Sorry to hear about your student STC, mine can be a surrogate beard for them:
> 
> 
> 
> also, LE fleece vest and RL shirt. Levi 505's down south, but only because all my chinos were wrinkled, and not in a good way. Ugh I'm uncomfortable.


Wow, that is some scraggly-azz facial hair, OF! Bet you (and your wife) can't wait for December.


----------



## RT-Bone

Quick trip to Target before a "work" from home day heading in to the holiday. Yes, I picked up a few pairs of the argyles. 

Top:
-LLB rain jacket
-LLB Norwegian 
-LE sail rigger Oxford 

Bottom (unseen):
-J.Crew chinos
-LLB 1912 jean belt
-LLB ragg wool socks
-LLB gumshoes





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Jovan, I think I saw someone try to tell you this altready, and you sorta blew it off, but your pic posting is not working lately. Your pics show up as very small, blurry thumbnail-like images. Then, if you try to click through to try and see it more clearly, you get a pop-up message (phishing?...not sure of the techie term for this) that is supposed to look like it's from your computer/device (but it's not), saying you have gotten a virus from browsing a porn site and should click here to remove.


I have no problem with the click through. Perhaps you really do have a virus from.........:devil:


----------



## Fading Fast

Yoshi - fantastic fabric / texture coordination - the top picture shows, IMHO, how heavy fabrics / textures look great with other heavy fabrics. That shot could come right out of an Ivy League school circa 1958.

OF - the sad thing is your, um, beard looks better than any I could attempt. You would think by the time one is 50 years old, he could grow a beard, but that is not true in all cases. 

stcolumba - great shot, very artistic (your slightly turned down mouth, resting head and just-undone tie show weariness better than many professional photographers do). I love the texture of the sweater (I'm going to have to pony up for a really good Shetland, just got in my BB Shetland [on sale] for $65 one, but it can't compare to yours). If memory serves, you showed an incredibly beautiful table setting for last Thanksgiving (in your beautiful home) - are you hosting again?


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Sorry to hear about your student STC, mine can be a surrogate beard for them:
> 
> also, LE fleece vest and RL shirt. Levi 505's down south, but only because all my chinos were wrinkled, and not in a good way. Ugh I'm uncomfortable.












Day "six". :-( Orange Fury, I might need to take up your offer!

Running errands on the day before Thanksgiving.

Shetland sweater, made in Scotland.
LL Bean flannel plaid and LL Bean jeans.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Yoshi - fantastic fabric / texture coordination - the top picture shows, IMHO, how heavy fabrics / textures look great with other heavy fabrics. That shot could come right out of an Ivy League school circa 1958.
> 
> OF - the sad thing is your, um, beard looks better than any I could attempt. You would think by the time one is 50 years old, he could grow a beard, but that is not true in all cases.
> 
> stcolumba - great shot, very artistic (your slightly turned down mouth, resting head and just-undone tie show weariness better than many professional photographers do). I love the texture of the sweater (I'm going to have to pony up for a really good Shetland, just got in my BB Shetland [on sale] for $65 one, but it can't compare to yours). If memory serves, you showed an incredibly beautiful table setting for last Thanksgiving (in your beautiful home) - are you hosting again?


Fading, you crack me up!
I was on the road, in a hotel, and bored. So, I took a selfie. 

Cleaning the house for company, tomorrow.
Happy Thanksgiving, to all!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed for Campus Men's Shop
> Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> Vintage Lands' End beehive knit wool tie
> Lands' End khaki Lighthouse chinos
> (Not visible):
> L.L. Bean 1912 belt
> Brooks Brothers merino wool Nordic theme socks
> Stafford Deacon boots
> 
> I'm getting better at collar rolls. Doing my best to make Billax and OCBD proud!


There are times that I want to say: "Forget the clothing pictures, and just show us your house!!!" 

Lovely tweed coat!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> Jovan, I think I saw someone try to tell you this altready, and you sorta blew it off, but your pic posting is not working lately. Your pics show up as very small, blurry thumbnail-like images. Then, if you try to click through to try and see it more clearly, you get a pop-up message (phishing?...not sure of the techie term for this) that is supposed to look like it's from your computer/device (but it's not), saying you have gotten a virus from browsing a porn site and should click here to remove.


I believe this means that 1, Jovan has uploaded a copy of the image, rather than a link to it, and the application for this site generates a thumbnail for it; 2, clicking on the thumbnail then brings up the original-size image in a pop-up, which a, leads your browser to warn you about pop-ups in general, or b, leads a probably non-malicious but unwanted and annoying plug-in that you've inadvertently installed into your browser to tell you, incorrectly, that you need to click some link.


----------



## HerrDavid

stcolumba said:


>


I'd say the mustache is coming in nicely, SC! In fact, I think it could be a handsome look for you, one which would fit it well with your style.

Just one man's words of encouragement.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> There are times that I want to say: "Forget the clothing pictures, and just show us your house!!!"
> 
> Lovely tweed coat!


+1, and a that's a great tie.


----------



## Duvel

Some teaser shots.  I'd like to get some longer shots but there's no privacy today. Darn office workers! There's actually a navy blue stripe in the tie that is, unfortunately, somewhat hidden. You can see some of it in the back blade in the left photo.


----------



## WipitDC

Snowy in DC today, so I decided to break out the tweed. The trousers appear longer than they actually are as I am hunching over. They have a 1.75" cuff and a very slight break.

SC: J. Press Pressidential, Harris Tweed 3/2 sack
Trousers: J. Press, wool
Tie: Lands End "black watch", wool
Shirt: Paul Fredrick PPBD
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Franklin


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Some teaser shots.  I'd like to get some longer shots but there's no privacy today. Darn office workers! There's actually a navy blue stripe in the tie that is, unfortunately, somewhat hidden. You can see some of it in the back blade in the left photo.


I know that's a killer look that would make W. Barclay L. Palmer proud. When you have a chance, please post a "long view."

I've got a BB tennis sweater on the way via eBay. If it fits properly, I look forward to attempting a Palmer-inspired rig.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, gamma. The girl here in the office is wrong. I couldn't play cricket with a tie on. Maybe I could, but I wouldn't want to.


----------



## sskim3

Worked from home and ran some errands. 

Gap Henley
No brand lambswool sweater
Jcrew jacket and pants
Jab cap
Bean boots


----------



## GenuineWeejun

I would have some more contrast between trousers and jacket. I would also leave the jacket open if you're gonna wear it with a collarless shirt. But i like the jacket, can picture it looking good with a flannel shirt and stone chinos


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> Jovan, I think I saw someone try to tell you this altready, and you sorta blew it off, but your pic posting is not working lately. Your pics show up as very small, blurry thumbnail-like images. Then, if you try to click through to try and see it more clearly, you get a pop-up message (phishing?...not sure of the techie term for this) that is supposed to look like it's from your computer/device (but it's not), saying you have gotten a virus from browsing a porn site and should click here to remove.


I blew nothing off in my response.

1. There are no "porn ads" there, I have no idea what he's talking about.
2. I have had problems with ImgShack lately, so I'm using this as a temporary fix.
3. If you're having that problem, it's a spambot. I have never once had this happen when clicking to my pictures or anyone else's.



Shaver said:


> I have no problem with the click through. Perhaps you really do have a virus from.........:devil:


Yep.


----------



## Duvel

My photography still is not up to par. I'm asking Santa for a tripod. The Bean boots replaced the Bass saddle shoes when harsh reality closed in today in the form of 3 inches of snow. Thus, the break is not shown to good effect, so you'll have to take my word that the break is no-break, and a pretty good one at that.


----------



## Topsider

^ What, MORE pics of that awesome tennis sweater? 

Sure, rub it in.


----------



## jimw

Topsider said:


> ^ What, MORE pics of that awesome tennis sweater?
> 
> Sure, rub it in.


:cool2:


----------



## Duvel

Ir's hard not to take pictures of that sweater. It seems to draw the camera to it. I sometimes feel like it's more of a fall sweater than winter but I really enjoy wearing it, regardless.


----------



## Duvel

Is that a mortarboard cap or a sailor's cap? I don't get your meaning, son.


jimw said:


> :teacha:


----------



## jimw

There's no meaning intended. It's simply a rakish icon conveying a 'thumbs up' & appreciation for this thread.

Regards,

Jim


----------



## Patrick06790

It's much easier if you shovel throughout the storm, rather than waiting for the end.



When I shut my front door, I must remember to wait before stepping out, lest I receive a quart of snow down the back of my neck,


----------



## yoshi

Thanksgiving Eve cocktails:




























BB OCBD
LLB sweater
PRL chinos
AE Aberdeen

Bulleit rye Manhattan


----------



## orange fury

yoshi said:


> Thanksgiving Eve cocktails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> LLB sweater
> PRL chinos
> AE Aberdeen
> 
> Bulleit rye Manhattan


Dang that Manhattan looks good, I would make one myself if I didn't already have 3 fingers of Ardbeg in my glass :rolleyes2:

Oh, and your rig looks great too :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Ir's hard not to take pictures of that sweater. It seems to draw the camera to it. I sometimes feel like it's more of a fall sweater than winter but I really enjoy wearing it, regardless.


Love the whole look. Tennis sweaters for me, for some reason, are more of a spring item. I love them, but I only seem to be comfortable wearing them February-April as the weather warms up. The fall is reserved for Shetlands and the like for me.

of course, I say that and I'll probably end up wearing mine soon lol


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, OF. My collar roll looks wonky today. Can't figure it out--what am I doing wrong?


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Thanks, OF. My collar roll looks wonky today. Can't figure it out--what am I doing wrong?


Looks pretty good to me, very natural. I think Billax had a tutorial for how to get the bell shaped roll.

as an aside, I'm currently wearing Levi 505s, a college sweatshirt, and sperrys to smoke a pre-thanksgiving cigar on my patio. Not trad and not taking a picture lol


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Last Saturday I had a rare night out without the family. Some coworkers invited me to go with them to the DC Craft Beer Festival, so I thought I'd do it right. I went to the office early in the morning to tie up some loose ends...while the temperature shot up to almost 70 F! I had to go home and change again. Anyway, please let me know where I could have done better here. 

Jacket: $10 Harris tweed, a sort of auburn brown on cream, which I had relined, without any delicious flecks of odd colors;
Shirt: BB blue university stripe;
Shoes: cordovan Florsheim longwings from 1997, one of the few nice things I acquired while a grad student;
Trousers: gray worsted Zanellas;
Tie: old Hathaway ancient madder.
PS: some plain navy blue silk thingie, just to have something


----------



## Fading Fast

Duval, that is an awesome sweater. The cable knitting is gorgeous and the drape is perfect (something that is hard to know until you've worn an item for awhile and it's seasoned to your body and movement). I have been eyeing one on the RL site that, if it goes on big post Xmas sale, I am now going to have to get so that I can rip off your look. 

Yoshi, great outfit, but sorry to say, the Manhattan looks better. 

OF, the only thing wrong with your 505 outfit is the cigar - you're too young and smart for that and we want you to be posting for decades.


----------



## Flairball

Cooler weather here, today. Finally got to break out one of the HTs I packed.

The details-top. 









The details- bottom.









The full monty.








**usually wear these trousers with braces, but used a belt today, so they are sitting a bit lower and look a bit longer than they actually are.


----------



## TheoProf

Great look Flairball! I really like how natural comfortable you always look in your clothes. That's a great jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, FF. The sweater definitely is a favorite after only a few wears. I credit not only the Barclay photo but also our very own Billax, whose posting of his own tennis sweater was responsible, at least in part, for my finger hitting the purchase button during a PRL sale.

I wouldn't mind another tennis sweater in my collection. The one thing I miss on this sweater is tipping to match near the ends of the sleeves, something you see on a lot of classic tennis sweatres,



Fading Fast said:


> Duval, that is an awesome sweater. The cable knitting is gorgeous and the drape is perfect (something that is hard to know until you've worn an item for awhile and it's seasoned to your body and movement). I have been eyeing one on the RL site that, if it goes on big post Xmas sale, I am now going to have to get so that I can rip off your look.
> 
> Yoshi, great outfit, but sorry to say, the Manhattan looks better.
> 
> OF, the only thing wrong with your 505 outfit is the cigar - you're too young and smart for that and we want you to be posting for decades.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Thanks, FF. The sweater definitely is a favorite after only a few wears. I credit not only the Barclay photo but also our very own Billax, whose posting of his own tennis sweater was responsible, at least in part, for my finger hitting the purchase button during a PRL sale.
> 
> I wouldn't mind another tennis sweater in my collection. The one thing I miss on this sweater is tipping to match near the ends of the sleeves, something you see on a lot of classic tennis sweatres,


What do you think of this one from Polo (it has the tipping near the ends of the sleeves and near the waistband):

https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...w=99&fbc=1&f=Brand/1000032/&parentPage=family


----------



## wacolo

Hoping everyone has a fine Thanksgiving!

BB Shetland Sack
JAB shirt
PRL tie and cords
No Name Merino Cardigan Vest
Cole Haan USA bal boots


----------



## Duvel

You had to point that one out to me, didn't you. Just had to do it. Thanks.

 I think it's great!



Fading Fast said:


> What do you think of this one from Polo (it has the tipping near the ends of the sleeves and near the waistband):
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...w=99&fbc=1&f=Brand/1000032/&parentPage=family


----------



## Fading Fast

wacolo, very nice outfit. The colors, patterns and textures all flow nicely together / a very Trad vibe. That's a beautiful jacket. My only quibble is the shirt collar isn't crisp (it has some roll and, then, bending at the tip) - but I do like the tattersall pattern - you handled harmonizing it with the tie's and jacket's patterns very well. And the sweater vest brings it all home.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> What do you think of this one from Polo (it has the tipping near the ends of the sleeves and near the waistband):
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...w=99&fbc=1&f=Brand/1000032/&parentPage=family





Duvel said:


> You had to point that one out to me, didn't you. Just had to do it. Thanks.
> 
> I think it's great!


+1, that sweater looks great- if I didn't already have one I'd jump on this one.

FF, if you like the tennis sweater style, I think youll like the PRL version. Mine is pretty fitted, it's a VERY comfortable sweater. I also have an Izod that I got for Christmas a couple years ago that doesn't hold a candle to the PRL. Very well worth the money.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> What do you think of this one from Polo (it has the tipping near the ends of the sleeves and near the waistband):
> 
> https://www.ralphlauren.com/product...w=99&fbc=1&f=Brand/1000032/&parentPage=family


I have a BB tennis sweater in size L coming to the Thrift Exchange very soon.


----------



## Duvel

Just fyi, I bought my measured size (per the charts) in this sweater, a large, and at first, I thought I'd made a mistake. It felt big. But the more I wore it, the more I realized this is the fit of the sweater, and now it feels just right. My two cents: don't size down on these. You don't want to look like the model. It should be a little relaxed, in my opinion.

By the way, FF, that sweater's also on my radar for possible big post-Christmas markdown. $150 is not a bad price, but adding another one at that price feels a bit indulgent to this frugal Yankee.


----------



## stcolumba

Local Turkey Trot, 5K. Done!
Gathering extra chairs for dinner. Almost done.
Turkey dinner. Coming.
Watching the 4th quarter of the Lions-Bears game. May need Advil. No TV during dinner.

Vintage pea coat
LL Bean flannel shirt
Old scarf
Day 7 of the "fuzz"


----------



## stcolumba

yoshi said:


> Thanksgiving Eve cocktails:
> 
> BB OCBD
> LLB sweater
> PRL chinos
> AE Aberdeen
> 
> Bulleit rye Manhattan


Great shoes!


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> Hoping everyone has a fine Thanksgiving!


Looks great, Sir. Love the jacket. Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I need a better interior spot for interior photos. Winds gusting to 60 mph, which nixed plans for any exterior shots.
> 
> Orvis Donegal-esque wool sweater
> RL Polo chambray shirt
> Kevin & Howlin Donegal tweed tie
> LE lighthouse chinos in moss, traditional fit
> Not visible:
> Orvis "heritage" leather belt
> Orvis "invincible extra" socks
> Red Wing Beckmans


That tie!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wow.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Happy Thanksgiving to all my forum friends!

Older Lands End grey oxford, Talbott regimental, Southwick flannel blazer, Lands End khakis, Navy surcingle.


----------



## sskim3

Happy turkey day aaac!

LE jacket/pants
JAB ecru OCBD
Rooster ancient madder tie
Club Monaco cardigan


----------



## Spin Evans

Some great collar rolls on PJ and Sskim!


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my forum friends!
> 
> Older Lands End grey oxford, Talbott regimental, Southwick flannel blazer, Lands End khakis, Navy surcingle.


A gray Oxford! I have not seen one in years. Nicely done.


----------



## Reuben

Just to show my infatuation with loud jackets started early:




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

stc, You look like a 5K guy! 
Reuben, you look like you've lost a little weight. Wait! When was this taken!










It's always nice to have the big volume of "Best Lawyers in America" nearby! I regularly engage IP lawyers from this volume. It's not as important to me as a Blanket Plaid Norman Hilton though.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Just to show my infatuation with loud jackets started early:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that same vein, my mom found this pic for my birthday this year. Let's be honest, aside from the hair, not much has changed:


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> stc, You look like a 5K guy!
> Reuben, you look like you've lost a little weight. Wait! When was this taken!


Wow, that Norman Hilton is tasty!


----------



## DLW

Thanks Reuben and Orange Fury! Had to dig out this old photo. Mine are all black and white until 1965. Thanks!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

There are some cute kids here! Just to show the influence that this forum has had on me, here's a group photo (I'm wearing bespoke twill trousers, a so-so Suit Supply jacket (wool+cashmere herringbone), Brandolini shirt, Tie Bar tie...a real grab-bag): 



The boys are wearing mostly LE and PRL from eBay, but little Leo is wearing a dinosaur emblematic from our own Reuben! Nothing is cooler than dinosaurs, except maybe bird-eating spiders and the Hennessey Cobra Leo thinks I'm going to buy:


----------



## efdll

Dinosaur emblematic. How cool is that?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

efdll said:


> Dinosaur emblematic. How cool is that?


It's from Ben Silver...even cooler! Thanks again, Reuben!


----------



## gamma68

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.









Oakloom cashmere jacket, with diagonal basketweave pattern, fully lined with soaring and diving swallows
BB Gatsby white OCBD
Oakton Ltd. wool tie
Brighton burgundy leather belt
Ralph Lauren Polo charcoal wool trousers
Viyella Socks
USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> Nothing is cooler than dinosaurs, except maybe bird-eating spiders and the Hennessey Cobra Leo thinks I'm going to buy:


We had a Goliath birdeater that just hid, all the time. The Chilean rosehair was much cooler, but ultimately, I'm glad my housemate got over his crush on the girl at the place that sold exotic insects.

Gamma, that jacket is _incredible._


----------



## FLMike

SG: Great pic...the look on young Leo's face is priceless.


----------



## ThePopinjay

SlideGuitarist said:


> Nothing is cooler than dinosaurs, except maybe bird-eating spiders and the Hennessey Cobra Leo thinks I'm going to buy:


You guys all look great! 
That reminds me I have a dinosaur emblematic I don't think I've ever worn! Mine is just Stegosaurus though!


----------



## orange fury

efdll said:


> Dinosaur emblematic. How cool is that?





SlideGuitarist said:


> It's from Ben Silver...even cooler! Thanks again, Reuben!


Im wearing my Dino emblematic next week because of these, very nice SG!

tonight- it's been a long day (sorry for the bathroom pic, I'm at my in-laws place):


Brooks OCBD
Pendleton blackwatch topster
Ralph chinos
swapping back and forth between Bean Boots (outside) and Weejuns (inside)


----------



## Brio1

Billax said:


> stc, You look like a 5K guy!
> Reuben, you look like you've lost a little weight. Wait! When was this taken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always nice to have the big volume of "Best Lawyers in America" nearby! I regularly engage IP lawyers from this volume. It's not as important to me as a Blanket Plaid Norman Hilton though.


I'd rather reread their biographies of Van Gogh and Pollock. :icon_study: The Norman Hilton looks sharp , Billax. :cool2:


----------



## Brio1

SlideGuitarist said:


> There are some cute kids here! Just to show the influence that this forum has had on me, here's a group photo (I'm wearing bespoke twill trousers, a so-so Suit Supply jacket (wool+cashmere herringbone), Brandolini shirt, Tie Bar tie...a real grab-bag):
> 
> The boys are wearing mostly LE and PRL from eBay, but little Leo is wearing a dinosaur emblematic from our own Reuben! Nothing is cooler than dinosaurs, except maybe bird-eating spiders and the Hennessey Cobra Leo thinks I'm going to buy:


The best dressed gentlemen in Reston. :cool2:  ( Mr. Eisele take notice ! )


----------



## Jovan

Loving all the T-Day shots, gentlemen. Here is my meager contribution. The dress code was "nice casual".

https://postimg.org/image/m44aw9vr7/

https://postimg.org/image/dxcb4p5oj/

https://postimg.org/image/hxjggxw5f/


----------



## L-feld

yoshi said:


> Tweed sack
> BB OCBD
> Tie Bar silk knit
> LE flannels
> Alden 561s


Are those the newer 70/30 flannels? Dang they look good. How do they feel?

Also, out of curiosity, are they made in Mexico?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> Oakloom cashmere jacket, with diagonal basketweave pattern, fully lined with soaring and diving swallows
> BB Gatsby white OCBD
> Oakton Ltd. wool tie
> Brighton burgundy leather belt
> Ralph Lauren Polo charcoal wool trousers
> Viyella Socks
> USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


That SC is outstanding


----------



## FiscalDean

Brio1 said:


> I'd rather reread their biographies of Van Gogh and Pollock. :icon_study: The Norman Hilton looks sharp , Billax. :cool2:


Just have to love a vintage Norman Hilton. They made some great stuff.


----------



## StylePurgatory

efdll said:


> Dinosaur emblematic. How cool is that?


 Forty three cools.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> ............................
> Local Turkey Trot, 5K. Done!
> Gathering extra chairs for dinner. Almost done.
> Turkey dinner. Coming.
> Watching the 4th quarter of the Lions-Bears game. May need Advil. No TV during dinner.
> 
> Vintage pea coat
> LL Bean flannel shirt
> Old scarf
> Day 7 of the "fuzz"


Your scruff and your muff
coordinate ever so well,
with your Peacoat stuff! Nicely done.....for a Wolverine! LOL. 

PS: Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. I think it may be a lingering effect of the tryptophan from the holiday turkey! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Patrick06790

I was on parking duty yesterday (Thanksgiving). Killing time with a cigar, waiting for elderly guests with wheelchairs and poor eyesight.


----------



## Duvel

So much to praise in the last several pages. My apologies for not commenting but time gets away, etc., etc. I will begin, though, by telling you, gamma, that the sport coat is remarkable. I love that red.


----------



## Fading Fast

I am assuming all the pictures of our member from when they were kids have been digitized? They are fantastic and I wanted to participate (I have a picture of a 16 month old Fading Fast in a sailor suit - why parents dressed their kids that way in the '60s I have no idea, but it wasn't uncommon), but I assume, I'd need to have it digitized to post? 

Is having dressed your infant in a sailor suit Trad or just some crazy 1960s thing? And for those who aren't familiar with this craziness, it's not an officer's suit or costume, it's just a infant-clothing take-off of an enlisted sailors basic outfit (not insignias or anything like that). If you grew up in the '60s (at least on the East Coast), it was quite common.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> Your scruff and your muff
> coordinate ever so well,
> with your Peacoat stuff! Nicely done.....for a Wolverine! LOL.
> 
> PS: Sorry, I just couldn't help myself. I think it may be a lingering effect of the tryptophan from the holiday turkey! :icon_scratch:


It must be from all the turkey and stuff that I ate, yesterday, but I really believe that Michigan will upset the Buckeyes, tomorrow. Reasoning: Good teams who play bad teams tend to play down to the level of their opponent. Yep, we are one of those bad teams. This could be Hoke's swan song. He, and the seniors, have nothing to lose. Use every trick play in the book. Never punt the football. Go for a TD on every play. #delusional


----------



## stcolumba

Twas the day after Thanksgiving..... Shopping for a new snow blower. If I buy one, it won't snow.

LL Bean pullover
Stormy Kromer mackinaw coat (Made in Michigan)
Fox River wool mittens

Day 7 of the beardy thing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> I am assuming all the pictures of our member from when they were kids have been digitized? They are fantastic and I wanted to participate (I have a picture of a 16 month old Fading Fast in a sailor suit - why parents dressed their kids that way in the '60s I have no idea, but it wasn't uncommon), but I assume, I'd need to have it digitized to post?
> 
> Is having dressed your infant in a sailor suit Trad or just some crazy 1960s thing? And for those who aren't familiar with this craziness, it's not an officer's suit or costume, it's just a infant-clothing take-off of an enlisted sailors basic outfit (not insignias or anything like that). If you grew up in the '60s (at least on the East Coast), it was quite common.


Absolutely not. My German mom dressed me up in one when I was little, and I'm pretty sure that Thomas Mann describes Tadzio's sailor suit in _Death in Venice_. It's in the movie, too:


----------



## gamma68

Not only is this photo great, it also gives me hope that there will be future generations of men who know how to dress well. Thanks for posting and helping to set a standard!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> We had a Goliath birdeater that just hid, all the time. The Chilean rosehair was much cooler, but ultimately, I'm glad my housemate got over his crush on the girl at the place that sold exotic insects.


Be glad you don't have a roommate who's obsessed with orchids. Or an applied biology Ph.D. candidate who grows hydroponic marijuana.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to YRR, FiscalDean and Duvel for your kind comments. My one regret was forgetting a pocket square. I was rushed and simply forgot. The photos were last-minute shots taken before grabbing my Gloverall and dashing out the door, which also explains why my jacket sleeves look a bit rumpled.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> stc, You look like a 5K guy!
> Reuben, you look like you've lost a little weight. Wait! When was this taken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's always nice to have the big volume of "Best Lawyers in America" nearby! I regularly engage IP lawyers from this volume. It's not as important to me as a Blanket Plaid Norman Hilton though.


Billax is a master artist. Such great use of color!


----------



## orange fury

Nothing exciting, it was a lazy day at the in-laws until a ton of people showed up unannounced 10 mins ago...:



Lands End rugby
Levi 505's
Hamilton Jazzmaster
Bean Boots below


----------



## GRH

*Tradgiving*

My sincere thanks to you all for demonstrating, this year, how it's done.
"There is no enjoying the possession of anything valuable unless one has someone to share it with."
--Seneca


----------



## FLMike

Shooting clays/targets and kicking around the ranch with my wife's family post-Thanksgiving.

Orvis pop-over shooting shirt, 501's, and Irish Setter boots.




My 16 year old son. The bad part of him growing up....we now have the same shoe size. He has claimed my Bean MHS' for the day....


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> The boys are wearing mostly LE and PRL from eBay, but little Leo is wearing a dinosaur emblematic from our own Reuben! Nothing is cooler than dinosaurs, except maybe bird-eating spiders and the Hennessey Cobra Leo thinks I'm going to buy:





SlideGuitarist said:


> It's from Ben Silver...even cooler! Thanks again, Reuben!


You're more than welcome, SlideGuitarist! Glad to find it a good home and even happier to help the next generation, haha. Is that a green uni-striped OCBD he's pair it with?



gamma68 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.


Gamma, have I mentioned how much I love that jacket? Because it's fantastic, and I want one.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Be glad you don't have a roommate who's obsessed with orchids. Or an applied biology Ph.D. candidate who grows hydroponic marijuana.


Or a messy jock obsessed with bad (and good, but mostly really bad) science fiction, dead animals, and old clothes! Oh wait . . .



Billax said:


> Reuben, you look like you've lost a little weight. Wait! When was this taken!


Not that long ago Bill, just a couple decades past. That horse blanket Norman Hilton is fantastic! I'm not sure if I'd rather have that or Gamma's burgundy tapestry . . .



FLCracka said:


> My 16 year old son. The bad part of him growing up....we now have the same shoe size. He has claimed my Bean MHS' for the day....


At least he didn't run off with your Russell Birdhunters for Thanksgiving break and try to pillage your tweed sport coats now that he's dropped down to about the same chest size . . . Luckily for my father his jackets, while fitting perfectly in the chest, are a good 2-3" too short in the sleeve and body. There's this one BB 3/2 sack, a nice loud gun check with three patch pockets and those cool pressed leather logo buttons, that I'd take over Gamma's tapestry AND Bill's horse blanket if I thought it was even close to being long enough. Anyway, enough with the chatting, here's today's attire:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Dege & Skinner tie
Gitman tattersall
TweedyDon triple patch 3/2 tweed sack
Harden's diamondback belt
Chaps Ralph Lauren emergency trousers
Woolrich ragg socks
Trask bison suede bluchers


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Nothing exciting, it was a lazy day at the in-laws until a ton of people showed up unannounced 10 mins ago...:
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End rugby
> Levi 505's
> Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Bean Boots below


A good looking rugby shirt! The perfect attire for the "day after Thanksgiving". You inspired me to hunt up my Maize 'n Blue rugby which I have not worn in years. Maybe it will bring my hapless Wolverines some luck.


----------



## Duvel

OF, I am a fan of the rugby, in general, as you know. This looks great on you! I'd love to see this with a pair of stone chinos.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Dege & Skinner tie
> Gitman tattersall
> TweedyDon triple patch 3/2 tweed sack
> Harden's diamondback belt
> Chaps Ralph Lauren emergency trousers
> Woolrich ragg socks
> Trask bison suede bluchers


Wow! Love this--especially the tie/shirt combination.


----------



## Duvel

Reuben, love everything about that.


----------



## stcolumba

Back to work in preparation for Sunday morning: "In Dominicis Adventus".

LL Bean tartan flannel
Hunter and Coggins shetland

Missa XVII is plainchant Trad.


----------



## Duvel

Hunter and Coggins! A great men's store. I miss living near it.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> Oakloom cashmere jacket, with diagonal basketweave pattern, fully lined with soaring and diving swallows
> BB Gatsby white OCBD
> Oakton Ltd. wool tie
> Brighton burgundy leather belt
> Ralph Lauren Polo charcoal wool trousers
> Viyella Socks
> USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


The lining of the coat is just as exciting as the exterior. Whalings, by 1971, was reported to have been in business on Woodward Ave, in Detroit, for over a 100 years.


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> Hunter and Coggins! A great men's store. I miss living near it.


I was searching for a "nutmeg" Shetland sweater, and H & C popped up in a Google search. They have some nice stuff! It's a good thing that I do not live near them.


----------



## Duvel

Yes. It's a true, traditional men's store, and situated in a very pretty part of downtown Ashevile. I dropped in at least a couple times a month, more to take in the great ambiance than anything else. I did a lot of window shopping and only a little actual buying, given my resources at the time, but they were always very friendly nonetheless.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> A good looking rugby shirt! The perfect attire for the "day after Thanksgiving". You inspired me to hunt up my Maize 'n Blue rugby which I have not worn in years. Maybe it will bring my hapless Wolverines some luck.





Duvel said:


> OF, I am a fan of the rugby, in general, as you know. This looks great on you! I'd love to see this with a pair of stone chinos.


Thanks guys! Ended up swapping the rugby for an undershirt and the Bean Boots for some Ariats to dig up a busted water main. Fun times lol

Not trad, but definitely Texan (and most of us do own at least one pair)-


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Thanks guys! Ended up swapping the rugby for an undershirt and the Bean Boots for some Ariats to dig up a busted water main. Fun times lol


It is absolutely amazing how so many things break at the holidays at in-laws' or parents' houses. Maybe the influx of company stresses systems or something, but over the years, I've been in your exact position OF more times than pure probabilities would argue.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Wore my flannel southwick, but remembered I had this little number up in the closet, so I put it on for the second thanksgiving dinner. A little long, but hits before the end of my thumb, so I've put off shortening it up. Old brooks 346 cashmere with functional cuffs and triple patch pockets, I added the elbow patches because it had a huge tear in the elbow.
LL bean oxford, Pendleton tie, LE khakis, Dexter loafers.


----------



## Tilton

SlideGuitarist said:


> There are some cute kids here! Just to show the influence that this forum has had on me, here's a group photo (I'm wearing bespoke twill trousers, a so-so Suit Supply jacket (wool+cashmere herringbone), Brandolini shirt, Tie Bar tie...a real grab-bag):
> 
> The boys are wearing mostly LE and PRL from eBay, but little Leo is wearing a dinosaur emblematic from our own Reuben! Nothing is cooler than dinosaurs, except maybe bird-eating spiders and the Hennessey Cobra Leo thinks I'm going to buy:


SG - do you own more from Suit Supply; how do you like it? I'm wearing a great many more sport coats and suits since moving out of the shorts-are-business-casual dev world and have been eyeing some of their stuff. Also, I'm too lazy/busy to spend my precious free time going to their G'town store.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Wore my flannel southwick, but remembered I had this little number up in the closet, so I put it on for the second thanksgiving dinner. A little long, but hits before the end of my thumb, so I've put off shortening it up. Old brooks 346 cashmere with functional cuffs and triple patch pockets, I added the elbow patches because it had a huge tear in the elbow.
> LL bean oxford, Pendleton tie, LE khakis, Dexter loafers.


Great tie!


----------



## Reuben

Tilton said:


> SG - do you own more from Suit Supply; how do you like it? I'm wearing a great many more sport coats and suits since moving out of the shorts-are-business-casual dev world and have been eyeing some of their stuff. Also, I'm too lazy/busy to spend my precious free time going to their G'town store.


Check with StColumba, I know he owns several jackets/suits from SuitSupply.


----------



## FLMike

It's Gameday! Heading up to Tallahassee to try and continue the unbeaten streak against our hometown rivals. My gameday shirt, weather permitting (sunny and a high of 66 is forecast):



I affectionately refer to this shirt as the "Dizod". Go Noles!


----------



## stcolumba

Less than an hour before kickoff.
I still believe in miracles.
I am a dreamer.
Go Blue!


----------



## Topsider

My wife wants to go shopping.

PRL university stripe OCBD, Bills Khakis shetland, PRL jeans, Clarks Wallabees. Not seen: green/red Christmas socks from Mast General Store in Asheville, NC.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Less than an hour before kickoff.
> I still believe in miracles.
> I am a dreamer.
> Go Blue!


My family is a house divided today. My mother, who is from Columbus, roots for OSU. My father (from Grand Rapids) roots for Michigan, along with most of the rest of us. At the end of the day, somebody will be happy, at least.


----------



## Duvel

A Wallabees fan! I've been thinking about adding a pair to my closet. Are those the shoe or the boot?



Topsider said:


> My wife wants to go shopping.
> 
> PRL university stripe OCBD, Bills Khakis shetland, PRL jeans, Clarks Wallabees. Not seen: green/red Christmas socks from Mast General Store in Asheville, NC.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Reuben said:


> Check with StColumba, I know he owns several jackets/suits from SuitSupply.


+1. I can tell you that the jacket I'm wearing above looks nice on me, but because of the material (wool-cashmere) and its lack of much structure, it's not likely to last very long. I know I've seen StColumba in a Suit Supply suit; he might know better.


----------



## Fading Fast

Topsider: that is a perfect Trad - Ivy look. There is nothing wrong with bolder colors or more noticeable clothes, but for my own clothes, I lean heavily toward muted colors, simple outlines and classic American styles and your outfit is a perfect example of that. Despite being core Ivy, you wouldn't attract attention today as being "old-fashion," but a trained eye would recognize the thoughtful details, tastefulness and combination of your outfit - how each item is classic and the whole is even better than the sum of its very nice parts. On my absolute best days, I'd like to think I get close to doing what you did.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> Gamma, have I mentioned how much I love that jacket? Because it's fantastic, and I want one.


Thanks, sir. That cranberry-colored cashmere jacket must have been completely bespoke, with that wonderful pattern and custom lining. It's very comfortable and I love it.



Reuben said:


>


This is FABULOUS. It wouldn't have occured to me to wear a paisley tie with this ensemble, but it looks great. It's also a reminder that I need a couple more tattersall shirts.


----------



## Brio1

Topsider said:


> My wife wants to go shopping.
> 
> PRL university stripe OCBD, Bills Khakis shetland, PRL jeans, Clarks Wallabees. Not seen: green/red Christmas socks from Mast General Store in Asheville, NC.


Well , it appears that a trip to Merchants Square is in order ...


----------



## Spin Evans

FLCracka said:


> It's Gameday! Heading up to Tallahassee to try and continue the unbeaten streak against our hometown rivals. My gameday shirt, weather permitting (sunny and a high of 66 is forecast):
> 
> 
> 
> I affectionately refer to this shirt as the "Dizod". Go Noles!


That is an incredible shirt.

While I wouldn't mind seeing the FSU streak end, I wouldn't wish for anyone but Nick Saban to be beaten in Gainesville.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> The lining of the coat is just as exciting as the exterior. Whalings, by 1971, was reported to have been in business on Woodward Ave, in Detroit, for over a 100 years.


----------



## Spin Evans

Spent last night at the beach. It was not warm.


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> Spent last night at the beach. It was not warm.


what a sweater!!!!!!! Taking my mind off the Michigan interception.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> what a sweater!!!!!!! .


Yes it is - the cable knit, the shawl collar, the (hopefully) leather buttons, the wonderful beige - all fantastic. Any details about it - new, vintage, whose?


----------



## Topsider

Brio1 said:


> Well , it appears that a trip to Merchants Square is in order ...





Fading Fast said:


> Topsider: that is a perfect Trad - Ivy look. There is nothing wrong with bolder colors or more noticeable clothes, but for my own clothes, I lean heavily toward muted colors, simple outlines and classic American styles and your outfit is a perfect example of that. Despite being core Ivy, you wouldn't attract attention today as being "old-fashion," but a trained eye would recognize the thoughtful details, tastefulness and combination of your outfit - how each item is classic and the whole is even better than the sum of its very nice parts. On my absolute best days, I'd like to think I get close to doing what you did.





Duvel said:


> A Wallabees fan! I've been thinking about adding a pair to my closet. Are those the shoe or the boot?


Thanks, y'all!

The Wallabees are the low-top shoe. I thrifted them a couple of years ago, new w/tags, made in Ireland. Lucky find.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Perhaps it was the turkey hangover, my poor attention span or too many great posts to take them all in at once, but I can't believe I missed this incredible combination of three strong patterns 'till just now (in someone else's highlighting of it), not just in a way that works, but in a way that sings.
> 
> I guess all the "rules" about scale and avoidance of similarity are met, but really, if anyone had described to me a strong tattersall shirt with a bold paisley tie and a (I guess) very large and two-toned houndstooth patterned sport coat, I would have been thinking of the chum scene from "Jaws," but this combination is artistry in clothing.
> 
> Maybe we should do an AAAC Trad 2014 awards post in January; if so, this one will have to be a strong entry in the "Best three patterns in one outfit" award.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Maybe we should do an AAAC Trad 2014 awards post in January; if so, this one will have to be a strong entry in the "Best three patterns in one outfit" award.


Agreed.


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Less than an hour before kickoff.
> I still believe in miracles.
> I am a dreamer.
> Go Blue!


My friend, as the Wolverines go up against the Buckeyes, the wife and I are rooting with you. I don't often do that (rooting for Michigan), but Brady Hoke needs a break, your a nice guy and and I may even score a few points with the better half! LOL.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, as the Wolverines go up against the Buckeyes, the wife and I are rooting with you. I don't often do that (rooting for Michigan), but Brady Hoke needs a break, your a nice guy and and I may even score a few points with the better half! LOL.


Well, we put up a fight for most of the game.


----------



## Billax

Reuben, Spin, Fl Cracka, StC: What good looking outfits!

I'm having a languorous Saturday after Thanksgiving. Up late this morning, slow trip over to a favorite little restaurant for a lazy lunch of Maryland lump crab cake, fried Green Tomatoes, slice of Coconut pie, and a glass of Chardonnay. Life is good!




























LL Bean Field coat, Rugby RL shawl cardigan sweater, BB Check shirt, LE twills, AE tan belt, Marcoliani crew socks, AE natural leather tassel loafers, LL Bean Deerskin gloves.


----------



## Patrick06790

I interviewed a couple of weavers today. The interview was looming when I took these.

Ahahahaha

I'm looking very square these days. I don't mean my attitudes or beliefs. I mean I am shaped like a square.


----------



## blairrob

Spin Evans said:


> Spent last night at the beach. It was not warm.


I think you're definition of "not warm" needs work.

Lovely sweater.


----------



## Spin Evans

Thanks for the comments, gentlemen. The sweater is vintage Polo, judging by the label. I love the leather football buttons. The weather was in the low 50s with a very steady onshore wind; I was freezing everywhere but my torso. 

It has several significant moth holes that will need darning at some point. Moth bites may cross the line from "charming patina" to "ratty piece of junk," but they really don't bother me.


----------



## sskim3

Another day of shopping... had some time to kill so took pics. 
Uniqlo fleece
Jcrew flannel shirt
Jcrew cords
Chippewa boots


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Topsider: that is a perfect Trad - Ivy look. There is nothing wrong with bolder colors or more noticeable clothes, but for my own clothes, I lean heavily toward muted colors, simple outlines and classic American styles and your outfit is a perfect example of that. Despite being core Ivy, you wouldn't attract attention today as being "old-fashion," but a trained eye would recognize the thoughtful details, tastefulness and combination of your outfit - how each item is classic and the whole is even better than the sum of its very nice parts. On my absolute best days, I'd like to think I get close to doing what you did.


You should post those classic American styles. I'm sure they are great.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Wore my flannel southwick, but remembered I had this little number up in the closet, so I put it on for the second thanksgiving dinner. A little long, but hits before the end of my thumb, so I've put off shortening it up. Old brooks 346 cashmere with functional cuffs and triple patch pockets, I added the elbow patches because it had a huge tear in the elbow.
> LL bean oxford, Pendleton tie, LE khakis, Dexter loafers.


Only on second glance did notice that the OCBD is pink. This plus that nifty Tartan tie lifts the entire look up another notch. Great color matching!


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Im wearing my Dino emblematic next week because of these, very nice SG!
> 
> tonight- it's been a long day (sorry for the bathroom pic, I'm at my in-laws place):
> 
> 
> Brooks OCBD
> Pendleton blackwatch topster
> Ralph chinos
> swapping back and forth between Bean Boots (outside) and Weejuns (inside)


Somehow, I missed this Black-watch coat from the other day. The entire ensemble is casual with class. Top notch stuff1


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> You should post those classic American styles. I'm sure they are great.


I post occasionally (when I am actually wearing something of some interest versus my I-work-at-home outfit of chinos or jeans, an OCBD and sweater or sweatshirt), but in truth, have gotten so few comments when I do post that I assume either (1) my outfits are too boring to generate interest or (2) so off the mark that others are being kind by saying nothing.

I love the scarf you are wearing in your post and my UofM graduate girlfriend really loves it.


----------



## Fading Fast

Sunday morning errands:

PRL Jacket (reversible black and tan herringbone tweed one side / tan cotton the other)
BB OCBD
Old Navy - sweatshirt and chinos
LL Bean - Boots


----------



## Duvel

Billax, I can't stop looking at that yellow cardigan. Absolutely great. Nice combination with the blue checked shirt.


----------



## Tilton

What's up with the chinos, FF? Are they a "skinny" fit or did you have the legs slimmed down? I have a pair of ON slim fits in the closet and they are not nearly as severely tapered as those.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tilton said:


> What's up with the chinos, FF? Are they a "skinny" fit or did you have the legs slimmed down? I have a pair of ON slim fits in the closet and they are not nearly as severely tapered as those.


I do have incredibly thin legs and that, combined with the static electricity, has the pants clinging to my legs which greatly exaggerates how thin they look. When they are not doing all that, they don't look anywhere near as slim.


----------



## Tilton

Fading Fast said:


> I do have incredibly thin legs and that, combined with the static electricity, has the pants clinging to my legs which greatly exaggerates how thin they look. When they are not doing all that, they don't look anywhere near as slim.


Static explains everything.


----------



## Tilton

Just returned from breakfast.


















Orvis sweater
Orvis vest
PRL flannel
BR chinos
Smartwools
C&J loafers


----------



## orange fury

FF- I really like that jacket, I've been thinking I want to find a tweed casual jacket like that.

today after church. I know it's after Thanksgiving, but I wanted to get in one last wearing of the turkey tie before I wear Christmas ties for a month straight:





Seen: Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Lands End chinos - Ferrell Reed turkey emblematic - Paul Frederick pocket square - Ralph Lauren socks - Cole Haan bits - Ray Ban tortoiseshell Wayfarers

Unseen: Jos A Bank belt - Vintage Elgin


----------



## stcolumba

In dominicis Adventus

Sunday OOTD

J Press coat (Thrifted! Will this get some extra credit points from Gamma? )
Brooks Bros OCBD
Violet wool tie for Advent
J Crew Bowery Classic wool trousers


----------



## stcolumba

Tilton said:


> Just returned from breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orvis sweater
> Orvis vest
> PRL flannel
> BR chinos
> Smartwools
> C&J loafers


This sweater makes a "statement". Nice!


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Sunday morning errands:
> 
> PRL Jacket (reversible black and tan herringbone tweed one side / tan cotton the other)
> BB OCBD
> Old Navy - sweatshirt and chinos
> LL Bean - Boots


Ta-da!! Really liking the jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF and stcolumba - thank you re the jacket. That said, I realized I didn't do the jacket justice as it has a quasi belted back with pleats and two side buckles that give it a real vintage vibe - and the herringbone tweed is really nice up close - so I added the below photos (and sans static, my chinos really do look better):





OF, the boots in my prior post are one of my Bean boots - they are a shearling lined slip-on that I went down a half size and wear with a thick sock as they have to be snug being a slip on (and the down half a size - thick sock combo has worked perfectly). Also, being a slip on, these are my winter go-to boot as they aren't an event to put on.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> OF and stcolumba - thank you re the jacket. That said, I realized I didn't do the jacket justice as it has a quasi belted back with pleats and two side buckles that give it a real vintage vibe - and the herringbone tweed is really nice up close - so I added the below photos (and sans static, my chinos really do look better):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OF, the boots in my prior post are one of my Bean boots - they are a shearling lined slip-on that I went down a half size and wear with a thick sock as they have to be snug being a slip on (and the down half a size - thick sock combo has worked perfectly). Also, being a slip on, these are my winter go-to boot as they aren't an event to put on.


Cool!


----------



## stcolumba

Home after church debating whether I should go outside and rake up leaves that I did not get before the snow came. This afternoon, it is unseasonably warm!

LL Bean Shetland










Mission accomplished.

LL Bean black watch flannel


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> J Press coat (Thrifted! Will this get some extra credit points from Gamma? )
> Brooks Bros OCBD
> Violet wool tie for Advent
> J Crew Bowery Classic wool trousers


Fabulous, as always! The purple tie works wonderfully with that jacket. Thrifted or not, you don't really need extra credit. You're always at the top of the class.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> OF and stcolumba - thank you re the jacket. That said, I realized I didn't do the jacket justice as it has a quasi belted back with pleats and two side buckles that give it a real vintage vibe - and the herringbone tweed is really nice up close - so I added the below photos (and sans static, my chinos really do look better):


This jacket is _very cool_, FF.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> In dominicis Adventus
> 
> Sunday OOTD
> ...
> Violet wool tie for Advent


Maybe we should start a new thread called "Let's see your Advent wreath!" I'm game.


----------



## DLW

I felt it was time to submit another photo today.

BB Hudson chinos
BB Makers blue university striped shirt
LL Bean Fair Isle sweater made in Scotland 
Sebago loafers 
BB belt and no name argyle socks

Do I pass? Please, comments and suggestions.
I must add that none of my chinos has a cuff. 
Before this forum, I was of the belief flat front
no cuff/ pleats cuffed.


----------



## gamma68

^ I think the sum of everything = great. That's a really nice sweater.

As for cuffs on chinos, I think you'll find a range of opinions here. I wear flat front and don't cuff mine.


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, Tweed. Of the cuffing question: Conventional wisdom is that only pleated pants are cuffed. Trad wisdom, however, is that any pants can be cuffed, and for many of us, cuffs are almost always preferred, along with no break. In any case, though, it is up to individual preference.

I wear only flat front trousers, and I like them all cuffed, because the cuffs add both visual and physical weight to the ends of the trousers. No break simply looks neater and cleaner to me than a break.


----------



## Reuben

I cuff almost everything, and wear almost exclusively flat front pants. Exceptions are that I'll wear pleated pants with suits and don't cuff five-pocket pants or anything I'll be spending a large amount of time brush-busting in, since I'd end up with cuffs full of seeds and thorns pretty quickly.


----------



## DLW

Thanks Gamma, Duvel and Reuben for the comments.

I will play my own worse critic here as I can now sit back and look at my own pictures. The pants are way to loose, but I must be patient, since I am still on a weight loss life style. I also do not know if I’m ready to wear horizontal patterns yet. I just don’t like the color khaki I like British tan. I’ve read that British tan is just heresy in traditional attire, per Muffy anyway. I just feel British tan is warmer. Is it a hard color to coordinate?


----------



## Duvel

Tweed, we're really getting into personal preference territority here. The pants don't look way too loose to me. But my personal preference is to err on the side of loose rather than too tight. 

As for color, I'm for almost every color you can find in chinos, as I think the color you wear will depend on the whole outfit and the effect you want to create. I have grey, tan, stone, white, green, and I want to add blue and darker tans. The more color in the chinos on your shelf (or hanging in the closet), the better, in my view.

I do find that most versatile, or at least the one I seem to favor most, is the stone color. But I get regular wear with the others as well.


----------



## Spin Evans

I know I'm late, but FF, that jacket really is amazing. I also really like the grey sweatshirt; perfect for a lazy day.


Significantly warmer today. I really need to read OCBD's how-to-sew-cuffs guide.

Gant oxford
LE needlepoint
Crinkle-cut khakis
Dexter loafers


----------



## gamma68

^ That's the best "in the wild" pic posted yet!


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> I know I'm late, but FF, that jacket really is amazing. I also really like the grey sweatshirt; perfect for a lazy day.
> 
> 
> Significantly warmer today. I really need to read OCBD's how-to-sew-cuffs guide.
> 
> Gant oxford
> LE needlepoint
> Crinkle-cut khakis
> Dexter loafers


I REALLY like this, both the clothes and the locale. Very nice!


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Fabulous, as always! The purple tie works wonderfully with that jacket. Thrifted or not, you don't really need extra credit. You're always at the top of the class.


+1, that is a great thrifting find.


----------



## Duvel

Shave and get a brunette, and this is totally JFK.



Spin Evans said:


> I know I'm late, but FF, that jacket really is amazing. I also really like the grey sweatshirt; perfect for a lazy day.
> 
> 
> Significantly warmer today. I really need to read OCBD's how-to-sew-cuffs guide.
> 
> Gant oxford
> LE needlepoint
> Crinkle-cut khakis
> Dexter loafers


----------



## orange fury

After all the talk this weekend about dinosaur emblematics on here, I was itching to wear mine (but tomorrow, we start Christmas ties :biggrin. Not sure why my chinos are so wrinkled though, I ironed them last night...





Seen: Corbin sack - Brooks OCBD - Lands End chinos - American Museum of Natural History museum shop tie - Cole Haan bits
Unseen: Lacoste surcingle - Ralph Lauren socks - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## RT-Bone

Back to the grind. 

Top:
-vintage BB tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE knit tie

Bottom:
-JD chinos
-"Those" Target socks
-AE MacNeil beaters (might sit in a chair and get them polished today, though)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

OF - great dinosaur tie, just wonderful. 

This is more a general question for all - do you try to get your emblem centered on the knot of your tie when you can (so, in OF's case, the dinosaur would be centered on the knot, not slightly off to one side)? My question is sincere (and not crypto-criticism) as it is something I try and do (but it isn't always easy as it is a bit of a guessing game as to where the emblem will land and it can cause the tie to hit too high or low on your body). That said, when I get it right, the emblem does seem to pop and enhance the look. However, long ago, I recognized that I am not normal in the head, so I wanted to see if this is just another case of my having spun out of orbit.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> J Press coat (Thrifted! Will this get some extra credit points from Gamma? )


stc, I am MUCH too old to be envious of anyone or anything, so I don't know why I had a twinge of envy when I saw that sport coat. Simple windowpane, basic/rudimentary color scheme, and yet... and yet... I think it looks over-the-moon spectacular and I am, indeed, envious.

Nice Find!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> stc, I am MUCH too old to be envious of anyone or anything, so I don't know why I had a twinge of envy when I saw that sport coat. Simple windowpane, basic/rudimentary color scheme, and yet... and yet... I think it looks over-the-moon spectacular and I am, indeed, envious.
> 
> Nice Find!


Agreed, I think one of the reasons I love it so much is that it has a bold pattern, but muted colors; so, it is strong without being loud. Also, it looks well made as the patterns line up, the drape looks natural and the construction looks solid. I, too, covet it.


----------



## yoshi

J.Press 3/2 blazer
LE OCBD
Ben Silver tie
LE chinos
Alden for BB tassels


----------



## ThePopinjay

Gave a presentation today in one of my lectures. Wore my newly thrifted Robert Talbott for Norm Thompson ("ESCAPE from the ordinary") tie. Also I finally got a haircut over Thanksgiving break.


----------



## August West

stcolumba said:


> Back to work in preparation for Sunday morning: "In Dominicis Adventus".
> 
> LL Bean tartan flannel
> Hunter and Coggins shetland
> 
> Missa XVII is plainchant Trad.


St Columba, that sweater looks fantastic! I'm considering purchasing one. Could you tell me the color? My guess is pecan, though it's difficult to tell from the very small "swatch" shown on the Hunter & Coggins website. My second guess would be stubble.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Can't seem to get a good shot of myself other than my shoes and there is no one else here to take a picture.



VINTAGE Florsheim Imperial (v cleat) Plain Toe Bluchers in cognac.

JAB OCBD white with thin blue stripe. 
JAB khakis


----------



## Roycru

It's starting to look a lot like Christmas.

Standing next to two Christmas trees at Nordstrom's, turning yellow (in the picture) from the lighting in Nordstrom's, and wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, shirt, tie, and vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## stcolumba

Hymn books, Filson bag, and lots of wool.

Old Chippewa Falls Woolen Mill Mackinaw coat
Brooks Bros OCBD
Spirit of Shetland sweater
J Crew Bowery Classic wool trouser
Loafers


----------



## stcolumba

August West said:


> St Columba, that sweater looks fantastic! I'm considering purchasing one. Could you tell me the color? My guess is pecan, though it's difficult to tell from the very small "swatch" shown on the Hunter & Coggins website. My second guess would be stubble.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Thanks! The color is "nutmeg".


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Back to the grind.
> 
> Top:
> -vintage BB tweed
> -BB OCBD
> -LE knit tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -JD chinos
> -"Those" Target socks
> -AE MacNeil beaters (might sit in a chair and get them polished today, though)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice tie and socks!


----------



## August West

stcolumba said:


> Thanks! The color is "nutmeg".


Thank you. Sadly for me, it doesn't appear that nutmeg is a color currently being offered. On the bright side, I have saved $135.


----------



## Billax

Nobleprofessor said:


> Can't seem to get a good shot of myself other than my shoes and there is no one else here to take a picture.
> 
> 
> 
> VINTAGE Florsheim Imperial (v cleat) Plain Toe Bluchers in cognac.


That's about the sweetest pair of grain leather PTBs I've ever seem. Great shine, too!


----------



## Ensiferous

I'm just browsing through the pages here, and had to give this a bump. Some of the best rigs are really just the basics mastered.



orange fury said:


>


----------



## CMDC

Vintage no name 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE silk/wool tie
BB gabardines
AE MacNeil


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> stc, I am MUCH too old to be envious of anyone or anything, so I don't know why I had a twinge of envy when I saw that sport coat. Simple windowpane, basic/rudimentary color scheme, and yet... and yet... I think it looks over-the-moon spectacular and I am, indeed, envious.
> 
> Nice Find!


Always, you are very kind.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tweed McVay said:


> Thanks Gamma, Duvel and Reuben for the comments.
> 
> I will play my own worse critic here as I can now sit back and look at my own pictures. The pants are way to loose, but I must be patient, since I am still on a weight loss life style. I also do not know if I'm ready to wear horizontal patterns yet. I just don't like the color khaki I like British tan. I've read that British tan is just heresy in traditional attire, per Muffy anyway. I just feel British tan is warmer. Is it a hard color to coordinate?


I strongly prefer british tan, and I think Muffy may be stating a preference as a rule there.

The horizontal pattern "issue" is, I think, mostly in your head. Not that it's any less valid for that, if you feel it is.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Billax said:


> That's about the sweetest pair of grain leather PTBs I've ever seem. Great shine, too!


Thank you very much Bill. I just got these and have decided I really like them too.


----------



## orange fury

Too busy to go outside for a full shot right now (I'll go around lunch), but here's the neck shot:


Stafford Harris Tweed - Brooks OCBD - Bert Pulitzer ancient madder - Paul Frederick pocket square


----------



## gamma68

^ Lovely HT. I need to pull mine out soon.


----------



## RT-Bone

Expecting some "weather" in NYC today. 

Aran Islands sweater that I picked up in Galway this past spring. One shot inside and one in the wild to better show the true color (also, LE OCBD and Barbour Beaufort). 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Too busy to go outside for a full shot right now (I'll go around lunch), but here's the neck shot:
> 
> 
> Stafford Harris Tweed - Brooks OCBD - Bert Pulitzer ancient madder - Paul Frederick pocket square


Every time someone posts that Stafford tweed, I get jealous - really wish it would have fit me.


----------



## Duvel

Looks great on you, OF.


----------



## Flairball

Cooler weather here, today. Having spotty Internet connections, but this is what I wore for my trip to Osaka.

The details. 









The full Monty.


----------



## vinyllover

RT-Bone said:


> Every time someone posts that Stafford tweed, I get jealous - really wish it would have fit me.


Harris Tweed + Florida =discounted to $12 at local penney's, last time i was there. Both colors.


----------



## RT-Bone

vinyllover said:


> Harris Tweed + Florida =discounted to $12 at local penney's, last time i was there. Both colors.


If that cheap, I'd have another sent to me just in case I can make it work somehow. Let me know if you're willing to proxy.


----------



## yoshi

J. Press blazer
BB OCBD
VV pelicans tie
LE Year Rounders
Florsheim PTBs


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Cooler weather here, today. Having spotty Internet connections, but this is what I wore for my trip to Osaka.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full Monty.


Oh man, love the rig!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ensiferous said:


> I'm just browsing through the pages here, and had to give this a bump. Some of the best rigs are really just the basics mastered.


You said it, Pal!!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

yoshi said:


> J. Press blazer
> BB OCBD
> VV pelicans tie
> LE Year Rounders
> Florsheim PTBs


Fantastic trouser/sock/shoe combo!


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Bond Clothes of Rochester, NY
BB red university stripe OCBD
Redwood & Ross tie (for Popinjay)
Unbranded silk pocket square
Orvis belt (not visible)
Lands' End "lighthouse" chinos in woodland moss


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Bond Clothes of Rochester, NY
> BB red university stripe OCBD
> Redwood & Ross tie (for Popinjay)
> Unbranded silk pocket square
> Orvis belt (not visible)
> Lands' End "lighthouse" chinos in woodland moss


WOW! Love everything that's going on. Makes me want to add unistripe OCBD and some LE lighthouse chinos. You and OF talk them up so much except I have too many pants.....


----------



## orange fury

Two views of today's rig.

inside under artificial light:


outside:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

yoshi said:


> J. Press blazer
> BB OCBD
> VV pelicans tie
> LE Year Rounders
> Florsheim PTBs


HEY! I'm wearing my Florsheim PTBs too! Mine look a lot more creased than yours! I broke my shoe lace at the office today and I had the wrong kind!


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


OF, I really LOVE the top part of your rig, but I'm not sure if the color of the khakis works well with it. Are you wearing the LE lighthouse chino in khaki?

I mention this because I ran into a very similar situation today with my charcoal HT jacket. I originally had on my khaki-colored LE lighthouse chinos, and didn't like the way it looked. Here is today's "outtake" (I also had to adjust my left shirt cuff better, lol):

In comparing my photo to yours above, I have the same feeling: that the pants are too light to balance with the top half of the rig.

You also make an excellent point in noting that colors are different under natural vs. artificial light. The contrast isn't as stark with your natural light photo.

I welcome the opinion of others here in the spirit of constructive feedback.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> OF, I really LOVE the top part of your rig, but I'm not sure if the color of the khakis works well with it. Are you wearing the LE lighthouse chino in khaki?
> 
> I mention this because I ran into a very similar situation today with my charcoal HT jacket. I originally had on my khaki-colored LE lighthouse chinos, and didn't like the way it looked. Here is today's "outtake" (I also had to adjust my left shirt cuff better, lol):
> 
> In comparing my photo to yours above, I have the same feeling: that the pants are too light to balance with the top half of the rig.
> 
> You also make an excellent point in noting that colors are different under natural vs. artificial light. The contrast isn't as stark with your natural light photo.
> 
> I welcome the opinion of others here in the spirit of constructive feedback.


i agree on the contrast, I actually had the olive LE's ready to go this morning and swapped at the last minute- I'll try those next time.


----------



## Duvel

Today's look covers a few shops and spans decades. I'm wearing my beloved winter weight Brooksgate blazer purchased my freshman year, fall of 1973. The foulard necktie comes from a visit with my uncle to Princeton's English Shop in 1969. The Brooks Brothers burgandy-striped oxford cloth shirt is from the most recent corporate sale. The Lands End chinos are also circa 2014.

I pull out the Brooksgate at least twice each winter. It is stupidly warm. It's a 3/2 with darts. Three patch pockets. And best of all, fits almost like it did in 1973.


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> i agree on the contrast, I actually had the olive LE's ready to go this morning and swapped at the last minute- I'll try those next time.


I'm actually okay with OF's pairing but maybe not fully onboard with Gamma's pairing, though I'd still wear it.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> i agree on the contrast, I actually had the olive LE's ready to go this morning and swapped at the last minute- I'll try those next time.


Just a thought--British tan might also work, or a pair of darker wale corduroys.


----------



## Monocle

Gamma, I need the name of your interior designer. I catch glimpses of tasteful antiques in your pics all the time..️

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## gamma68

Monocle said:


> Gamma, I need the name of your interior designer. I catch glimpses of tasteful antiques in your pics all the time..️


Thanks, they've just been acquired over years of collecting. Mostly through estate sales and antique shops.


----------



## stcolumba

Harris Tweed
Hillside scarf
Spirit of Shetland sweater
Brooks Bros OCBD
J Crew Bowery Classic trouser
Brooks Bros argyle socks
AE shoes


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Two views of today's rig.
> 
> inside under artificial light:
> 
> outside:


Orange Fury, I concur with your choice of coat!


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Today's look covers a few shops and spans decades. I'm wearing my beloved winter weight Brooksgate blazer purchased my freshman year, fall of 1973. The foulard necktie comes from a visit with my uncle to Princeton's English Shop in 1969. The Brooks Brothers burgandy-striped oxford cloth shirt is from the most recent corporate sale. The Lands End chinos are also circa 2014.
> 
> I pull out the Brooksgate at least twice each winter. It is stupidly warm. It's a 3/2 with darts. Three patch pockets. And best of all, fits almost like it did in 1973.


Everything looks great, Duvel! It's nice that people have clothes and associated memories from years ago. Since losing weight, nearly everything in my wardrobe is new to me, so the longstanding memories have yet to be made.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Bond Clothes of Rochester, NY
> BB red university stripe OCBD
> Redwood & Ross tie (for Popinjay)
> Unbranded silk pocket square
> Orvis belt (not visible)
> Lands' End "lighthouse" chinos in woodland moss


Fantastic tweed! Brilliant assembling of patterns and colors.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, gamma. Not much of mine has withstood the test of time like this blazer. Part of the blazer's charm for me, aside from its history, is that it is so humble. It was relatively cheap in its time, as a "youth" line for Brooks Brothers, although still expensive for a college kid like me, and so I cherished it.


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Cooler weather here, today. Having spotty Internet connections, but this is what I wore for my trip to Osaka.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full Monty.


You really must be an English country squire. Well done.


----------



## stcolumba

My new Filson back pack just arrived. It is perfect! I can't believe how much stuff I can put into it.


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> Today's look covers a few shops and spans decades. I'm wearing my beloved winter weight Brooksgate blazer purchased my freshman year, fall of 1973. The foulard necktie comes from a visit with my uncle to Princeton's English Shop in 1969. The Brooks Brothers burgandy-striped oxford cloth shirt is from the most recent corporate sale. The Lands End chinos are also circa 2014.
> 
> I pull out the Brooksgate at least twice each winter. It is stupidly warm. It's a 3/2 with darts. Three patch pockets. And best of all, fits almost like it did in 1973.


Nice tie!


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> My new Filson back pack just arrived. It is perfect! I can't believe how much stuff I can put into it.


You and I almost matched today, I had considered wearing a lambswool v-neck in that same shade of green with that coat


----------



## Duvel

Really like the green of that sweater, STC.


----------



## Duvel

My uncle was/is a true trad guy, although he'd think it was ridiculous to hear me use that term. He's the first man I ever saw wearing penny loafers; I was in first grade when I saw him wearing a pair. When we'd visit my grandparents, and he, as a very young man, was still living with them, he'd give me his room to sleep in, and, out of view of my parents, I would dig through his treasure trove of Esquire magazines (this was when it was still kind of good, back in the early 1960s). He knew I got a kick out of neckties so he picked this up for me when he and I started checking out my college prospects. I feel like some of my interest in clothes comes from his example.



stcolumba said:


> Nice tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

OF and Gamma, really love the sport coats. As to the great tan pants debate: I think it is a continuum, not a right or wrong, as the pants work with the sport coats, but are probably tilted a bit toward the less-than-ideal side of the continuum as they are a bit light for the sport coats. Also, as pointed out, they look better in the light that makes the pants look darker. OF's work a bit better because the hues of his sport coat are similar to the pants; whereas, Gamma's grey sport coat emphasizes the contrast. As someone whose closet is 50% some variation of grey, I have found that for a sport coat of your (Gamma's) color, a darker tan is better, but again, what you guys have on works, just maybe not ideal. All in my humble opinion. As an aside, if you every see any 1920s -1950s photos of Times Square, you will usually catch a shot of a large Bond clothing sign (I'm assuming it's the same as Gamma's jacket). 

Duval, the outfit is wonderful - that jacket and tie are awesome items, but it is their history that really does it. I grew up in NJ and am familiar with the Princeton shop which was / is (?) a mecca of Trad. I'm so glad you have a tie from there and that jacket from BB '73 is incredible (and the connect to your Uncle makes it even better). I was wearing my ~'93 Burberry overcoat today (from Gorsart of NYC) and it is in no where near as nice shape (but it was my only overcoat for over a decade, so it saw heavy duty for years).

stcolumba, that scarf from your earlier post is outrageous and your backpack looks wonderful. But even more impressive, you always look so well put together, very trad, but very singularly stcolumba - you have a great personal style. You do it all very, very well.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Really like the green of that sweater, STC.


Agreed! I used to have a green v-neck sweater that I wore with that same HT jacket. Unfortunately, the sweater was too small, so I sold it. I've been looking for a similar one in the right size ever since.


----------



## Patrick06790

J Press jacket, McGregor sweater, LL Bean shirt (brand new, note collar roll which looks pretty good to me); wool tie with trout flies onto it and Hober pocket square; LL Bean "dress chinos" with the Fat Slob Expando Waist ™, and Florsheim Havilland shoes.


----------



## Duvel

Everything looks great, Patrick. And I agree--that's a good-looking collar roll.


----------



## Patrick06790

The LL Bean shirts are underrated and overlooked, largely because of the non-iron treatment, which I would happily do without. I needed some slightly larger shirts in a hurry, and these fit the bill


----------



## Topsider

orange fury said:


>





stcolumba said:


>


That's a great jacket...on both of you!


----------



## Duvel

I'll have to keep these in mind.



Patrick06790 said:


> The LL Bean shirts are underrated and overlooked, largely because of the non-iron treatment, which I would happily do without. I needed some slightly larger shirts in a hurry, and these fit the bill


----------



## Flairball

It's taken a while to get a few pics from the weekend, but here are a couple of the rig I wore to the weddin Sunday.









No shoes shown in this pic, because at the time I wasn't wearing any.









Shoes on display, with the mother of the bride, and my wife.


----------



## Duvel

Forgive me for not asking earlier, but for my benefit and that of anyone else who may be interested, what is the specific shirt at LL Bean? Thanks.



Patrick06790 said:


> The LL Bean shirts are underrated and overlooked, largely because of the non-iron treatment, which I would happily do without. I needed some slightly larger shirts in a hurry, and these fit the bill


----------



## Patrick06790

LL Bean oxford.

No pink, for some reason, but they do have a rather alarming orange option.

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/344...nt-classic-oxford-cloth-shirt-traditional-fit


----------



## Pentheos

Patrick06790 said:


> LL Bean oxford.
> 
> No pink, for some reason, but they do have a rather alarming orange option.
> 
> https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/344...nt-classic-oxford-cloth-shirt-traditional-fit


These have the Pentheos 5 star rating. There's been a milquetoast or two on this here forum who claims the fabric is rough on their skin. I just say they wear like iron.


----------



## orange fury

Pentheos said:


> These have the Pentheos 5 star rating. There's been a milquetoast or two on this here forum who claims the fabric is rough on their skin. I just say they wear like iron.


My dad has worn them for years, they hold up amazingly well. I've considered getting a tattersall from them for a while now in spite of the non iron finish


----------



## gamma68

Pentheos said:


> These have the Pentheos 5 star rating. There's been a milquetoast or two on this here forum who claims the fabric is rough on their skin. I just say they wear like iron.


Last year, I purchased a new non-iron LLB red university stripe. To me, the fabric is unsatisfactorily stiff. That's the main reason why I just purchased a BB must-iron red univ. stripe OCBD. I'll take the BB must-iron over the LLB non-iron any day. Then again, the LLB is less expensive.


----------



## Spin Evans

Flairball said:


> It's taken a while to get a few pics from the weekend, but here are a couple of the rig I wore to the weddin Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No shoes shown in this pic, because at the time I wasn't wearing any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes on display, with the mother of the bride, and my wife.


Sharp as a TACK. Was this for your own wedding? If so, best wishes to y'all!


----------



## Flairball

Spin Evans said:


> Sharp as a TACK. Was this for your own wedding? If so, best wishes to y'all!


Thanks,Spin. This, however, wasn't my wedding, but that of my wife's best friend, who made the trip from Japan for our wedding a while back.

I don't own many suit, but I'm really happy with this one.


----------



## Flairball

Day trip to Kyoto, today. The morning was quite cold, but after lunch it warmed up a bit.

The details.








The morning cold required some scarf wrapping.

The full Monty.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> OF and Gamma, really love the sport coats. As to the great tan pants debate: I think it is a continuum, not a right or wrong, as the pants work with the sport coats, but are probably tilted a bit toward the less-than-ideal side of the continuum as they are a bit light for the sport coats. Also, as pointed out, they look better in the light that makes the pants look darker. OF's work a bit better because the hues of his sport coat are similar to the pants; whereas, Gamma's grey sport coat emphasizes the contrast. As someone whose closet is 50% some variation of grey, I have found that for a sport coat of your (Gamma's) color, a darker tan is better, but again, what you guys have on works, just maybe not ideal. All in my humble opinion. As an aside, if you every see any 1920s -1950s photos of Times Square, you will usually catch a shot of a large Bond clothing sign (I'm assuming it's the same as Gamma's jacket).
> 
> Duval, the outfit is wonderful - that jacket and tie are awesome items, but it is their history that really does it. I grew up in NJ and am familiar with the Princeton shop which was / is (?) a mecca of Trad. I'm so glad you have a tie from there and that jacket from BB '73 is incredible (and the connect to your Uncle makes it even better). I was wearing my ~'93 Burberry overcoat today (from Gorsart of NYC) and it is in no where near as nice shape (but it was my only overcoat for over a decade, so it saw heavy duty for years).
> 
> stcolumba, that scarf from your earlier post is outrageous and your backpack looks wonderful. But even more impressive, you always look so well put together, very trad, but very singularly stcolumba - you have a great personal style. You do it all very, very well.


Outrageous??? You made me laugh out loud. 
And, I am on a train-- Chicago bound.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Outrageous??? You made me laugh out loud.
> And, I am on a train-- Chicago bound.


Perhaps that adjective didn't quite do the job, I meant it was an atypical scarf (a pattern and color combination that you don't see every day), but one that works really well and fits in wonderfully with your Trad style. I image it is for work, but have a good time in Chicago (there is a big Paul Stuart store there - I'm just saying).


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Perhaps that adjective didn't quite do the job, I meant it was an atypical scarf (a pattern and color combination that you don't see every day), but one that works really well and fits in wonderfully with your Trad style. I image it is for work, but have a good time in Chicago (there is a big Paul Stuart store there - I'm just saying).


A

Aw! It was fun being outrageous! The Chicago Paul Stuart store is teeny tiny. The big store is long gone.


----------



## orange fury

It warmed up a bit today (low 60's), but it's still cloudy and I'm still in a Christmas mood:




Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Lochcarron "Robertson Htg" wool tie - Lands End chinos - PRL socks - Cole Haan bits - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## sskim3

Cool and muggy in NYC...
Dressed accordingly

LE jacket/pants
Uniqlo OCBD
JCrew lambswool sweater
Florsheim shell shoes


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> It warmed up a bit today (low 60's), but it's still cloudy and I'm still in a Christmas mood:
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Lochcarron "Robertson Htg" wool tie - Lands End chinos - PRL socks - Cole Haan bits - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter


I covet overt this tie.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Lochcarron "Robertson Htg" wool tie - Lands End chinos - PRL socks - Cole Haan bits - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter


Lookin' sharp. Splendid tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> A
> 
> Aw! It was fun being outrageous! The Chicago Paul Stuart store is teeny tiny. The big store is long gone.


That's a shame, I remember being there in the '80s and it was big (or at least my memory is that it was). NYC's one is fantastic (of course, I only buy on sale in that store, but fun to browse through).


----------



## RT-Bone

sskim3 said:


> Cool and muggy in NYC...
> Dressed accordingly
> 
> LE jacket/pants
> Uniqlo OCBD
> JCrew lambswool sweater
> Florsheim shell shoes


From this pic, the jacket looks like it may be too big in the shoulders - just the angle?


----------



## sskim3

RT-Bone said:


> From this pic, the jacket looks like it may be too big in the shoulders - just the angle?


I think it's just the angle. But I can check at home.


----------



## yoshi

Thrifted Austin Reed 2B blazer for Godchaux's (this store shut down in 1986, so the jacket is ~30 y.o.)
J. Press OCDB
Josh Bach shark tie
LE Lighthouse chinos
AE Patriots


----------



## Duvel

This is uncanny. I'm wearing a very similar tie and my Brooks blue OCBD today. However, I'm in a Brooks tweedy blazer and olive chinos.

In any case, this looks brilliant, OF!



orange fury said:


> It warmed up a bit today (low 60's), but it's still cloudy and I'm still in a Christmas mood:
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Lochcarron "Robertson Htg" wool tie - Lands End chinos - PRL socks - Cole Haan bits - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Dr. D

Pentheos said:


> These have the Pentheos 5 star rating. There's been a milquetoast or two on this here forum who claims the fabric is rough on their skin. *I just say they wear like iron.*


I must respectfully disagree with this statement. I like Beans as much as the next guy (just yesterday I was in Freeport buying gifts) but 3 of the 4 Bean's oxfords I own (all purchased in 2011-2012) are frayed on the cuffs. I have not had this problem with any of my Brooks OCBDs, most of which are older than these shirts from Bean's. Not to mention the "slim fit" shirt I have is ridiculously short and will not stay tucked in - I am 5'9" and there is no excuse for that.

Brooks' OCBDs are just a few dollars more but in my book provide a much better value.


----------



## CMDC

It seems to be the week to wear the Stafford Harris Tweed so here's mine...

Stafford Harris Tweed
JCrew v neck sweater
JPress ocbd
Cohen's repp
LLB double L
AE Bradley


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> It seems to be the week to wear the Stafford Harris Tweed so here's mine...


This rig looks great. The really nice thing about this particular HT is that it works well with so many colors. I like how you paired it with a red vest.


----------



## CMDC

Thanks, although the sweater is orange--bad lighting in the picture.


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


> Thanks, although the sweater is orange--bad lighting in the picture.


Ah, or it could also be my monitor. Nevertheless, it looks great.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today:


----------



## gamma68

Harris Tweed for Campus Mens Shop
BB wool rugby shirt
LE OCBD
Coach surcingle belt (not visible)
BB tan twill pants (Hudson fit)


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers trench coat, Johnstons Of Elgin scarf, old (made in USA) cap, L L Bean trousers, and Bean Boots......


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Still can't seem to get a good picture by myself except of my shoes and my pants:



My new to me almost NOS Florsheim Imperial LWB V Cleat and all.


----------



## jimw

I like the cut of your jib in general, and your tie in particular. You can never have too MANY tartan ties, I think. Plus, they come up in thrift stores all the time - I have a theory on that, but may leave that for another time.

Jim

88


orange fury said:


> It warmed up a bit today (low 60's), but it's still cloudy and I'm still in a Christmas mood:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Lochcarron "Robertson Htg" wool tie - Lands End chinos - PRL socks - Cole Haan bits - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## jimw

Now those are some sweet kicks, NP. I don't understand why FS Imperials don't get more love - I have two pairs, and swear they'll outlive me.



Nobleprofessor said:


> Still can't seem to get a good picture by myself except of my shoes and my pants:
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me almost NOS Florsheim Imperial LWB V Cleat and all.


----------



## gamma68

jimw said:


> Now those are some sweet kicks, NP. I don't understand why FS Imperials don't get more love - I have two pairs, and swear they'll outlive me.


I agree completely. I just haven't been able to find any in my size yet.


----------



## Duvel

For what they're worth. End of a long day. Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, Brooks Brothers oxford cloth in blue, wool tartan tie by Davidson in Scotland (?), J. Crew leather belt, LE green chinos, PRL socks, grey suede Clarks Desert boots, and Timex Easy Reader with a dark leather band. New Yorker just recently retrieved from mail box.


----------



## Reuben

Turtlenecks are trad, right?











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Duvel

Definitely. What kind you wearing?


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> Definitely. What kind you wearing?


NOS from the same seller as that fun shirt, brand name's Byford and it's knit in England. Thinner, finner-knit sweater, which is nice in my warm climate, but it doesn't feel fragile at all. I imagine it'll make a great base layer for those dozen or so cold days we actually get.


----------



## Pappa

OMG!! You be wonnerfully dressed for thu rain!!! You go Buddy, I am surprised that you had any rain gear for use on the Left Coast!








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> NOS from the same seller as that fun shirt, brand name's Byford and it's knit in England. Thinner, finner-knit sweater, which is nice in my warm climate, but it doesn't feel fragile at all. I imagine it'll make a great base layer for those dozen or so cold days we actually get.


What color is it? I really like it, and the jacket helps it from looking too Beatnik. I had an ivory one, but it just got to be too hard to clean.

Duvel, loving the tartan n' tweed, as well as the tree behind you!

OF, I also must voice my appreciation of the tie. If it's wool, then it ties a fantastic knot! A thick, bulky knot is what has steered me away from most wool ties.

Roycru, all you need is a pair of driving gloves and an old jalopy, and you'd be set for a day of driving around some sweet young thang.


----------



## Spin Evans

Wanted to give a big thanks to Gamma, OF, and Duvel for their very kind comments, as well as everyone else about my sweater from earlier this week. It is very much appreciated.


Almost wore a Chipp tie with Canada geese wearing Santa hats, but it was green and clashed with the sweater.


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> What color is it? I really like it, and the jacket helps it from looking too Beatnik. I had an ivory one, but it just got to be too hard to clean.


Navy, and that's exactly how I felt about wearing it without a jacket.


----------



## orange fury

Department Christmas party today at lunch. It'll be too warm for cords, so- blackwatch:



You can see the pattern better indoors:


Seen: Bills Blackwatch wool M2's - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren pima cotton sweater - Cole Haan bits
Unseen: Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter - Ralph Lauren socks


----------



## RT-Bone

Good morning. 

Top:
-LLB Shetland
-J.Crew plaid shirt 

Bottom:
-JD Dalton slim fit chinos
-AE Squeakers
-LE OTC socks








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yoshi

Harris tweed sack
BB OCBD
Bowtie Club A&S tie
LE flannels
Alden for BB tassels

Much too warm here today for this rig. But our department Christmas...er, excuse me--Holiday party is this evening and I want to at least feel like 'tis the season and all that.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers trench coat, Johnstons Of Elgin scarf, old (made in USA) cap, L L Bean trousers, and Bean Boots......


Awesome!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin Evans said:


> Spent last night at the beach. It was not warm.


Cooler than the other side of the pillow.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

yoshi said:


> Harris tweed sack
> BB OCBD
> Bowtie Club A&S tie
> LE flannels
> Alden for BB tassels
> 
> Much too warm here today for this rig. But our department Christmas...er, excuse me--Holiday party is this evening and I want to at least feel like 'tis the season and all that.


Yoshi - I have really been enjoying your contributions. Today's rig is no different. Thanks for posting.


----------



## gamma68

Lovely sweater--and it works wonderfully with your shirt. I'm hoping to receive a LLB shetland for Xmas.


----------



## gamma68

yoshi said:


>


I really like this and agree completely with OCBD's sentiments. Every day, you bring your A game.

Who is the maker of the HT jacket?


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 sack
Harris Tweed vest
BB blue ocbd
BB wool tie
LE moleskins
Alden AWW


----------



## Duvel

Excellent rig, C!

Huntington did a fine job with their jackets, didn't they. I wish they were still around.


----------



## gamma68

Hand-loomed Aran fisherman's sweater by Donegal Knitwear
LLB cotton/cashmere-blend shirt
LE chinos in woodland moss
(Not visible):
Orvis belt and "invincible extra" socks
Red Wing Beckmans


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. It has either been too cold or I have been too busy. Glad to get a post in.

Gamma68 and CMDC, both looking very cool. Great stuff everyone.


----------



## Flairball

Spent the night in Yokohama. Now it's time for a bit of suffering, then off to Tokyo for the remainder of my trip.

The details.









The full monty w/ pre-coffee grimace.


----------



## DLW

Here's my entry for today. In hindsight, I should have stayed away from the corduroy outerwear as I wore corduroy pants. Oh well, live and learn.

Input please.

Orvis shirt
BB pants, belt, outerwear jacket, and vintage 65% lambs wool-35% camel hair sweater
Eddie Bauer Harris Tweed cap
No name argyle socks and an old pair of gun boats from Sibley's of Detroit I found thrifting.
I felt they deserved a longer life, so I shipped them to Nushoe a few years ago and had resoled.


----------



## DLW

oxford cloth button down said:


> OCBD
> I am always in awe of your collar roll and tie dimple.


----------



## Flairball

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 sack
> Harris Tweed vest
> BB blue ocbd
> BB wool tie
> LE moleskins
> Alden AWW


There has been a lot of great rigs posted here recently. This rig in particular is outstanding. Love it.


----------



## sporto55

*Nice color*



gamma68 said:


> Lovely sweater--and it works wonderfully with your shirt. I'm hoping to receive a LLB shetland for Xmas.


Awesome color. I may get one myself.


----------



## CMDC

This is one of the new Target sweater offerings. I'm quite pleased with it. Can never have too many shawl cardigans
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB repp
LE wide wale cords


----------



## Trad-ish

There has been some great stuff posted this week. More so than usual. Y'all have turned it up to '11'.

note to self: buy argyll bow tie like Yoshi's.


----------



## eagle2250

CMDC said:


> This is one of the new Target sweater offerings. I'm quite pleased with it. Can never have too many shawl cardigans
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> LE wide wale cords


Nice rig...you look comfortable, as well as sharp...that's what it's all about. Could you tell us a bit more about the sweater...wool, cotton, blend, polyester?


----------



## jimw

Tweed - that is one tasty looking camel sweater - my day is shot with envy. Good look all around, I'd say. BTW, you always have the most infectious looking grin! I only get looking like that when I've been in my cups.

Nice gunboats, too - always more satisfying when you've found that perfect item by thrifting.

Jim



Tweed McVay said:


> Here's my entry for today. In hindsight, I should have stayed away from the corduroy outerwear as I wore corduroy pants. Oh well, live and learn.
> 
> Input please.
> 
> Orvis shirt
> BB pants, belt, outerwear jacket, and vintage 65% lambs wool-35% camel hair sweater
> Eddie Bauer Harris Tweed cap
> No name argyle socks and an old pair of gun boats from Sibley's of Detroit I found thrifting.
> I felt they deserved a longer life, so I shipped them to Nushoe a few years ago and had resoled.


----------



## CMDC

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig...you look comfortable, as well as sharp...that's what it's all about. Could you tell us a bit more about the sweater...wool, cotton, blend, polyester?


Wool/nylon blend. Pretty good quality for a Target sweater. Worth the $30 so far.


----------



## orange fury

Nothing exciting today except my new boot mocs. The weather was crappy this morning, but it's 75*F right now, so it gave me the perfect opportunity to test them out:


----------



## yoshi

gamma68 said:


> I really like this and agree completely with OCBD's sentiments. Every day, you bring your A game.
> 
> Who is the maker of the HT jacket?


Thanks for the compliments, gents. I'm unsure of the HT maker--there is no label other than the standard HT label we're familiar with.



















BB OCBD
LE lighthouse chinos
AE Aberdeen


----------



## Bandit44

Wearing mine today too, albeit with socks.


orange fury said:


> Nothing exciting today except my new boot mocs. The weather was crappy this morning, but it's 75*F right now, so it gave me the perfect opportunity to test them out:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Bandit44 said:


> Wearing mine today too, albeit with socks.


I went to my office one time sockless. It made me feel awful in a gross way like my feet were out. I learned my lesson. However, I go sockless casually all the time.


----------



## orange fury

Bandit44 said:


> Wearing mine today too, albeit with socks.





oxford cloth button down said:


> I went to my office one time sockless. It made me feel awful in a gross way like my feet were out. I learned my lesson. However, I go sockless casually all the time.


I'm actually wearing no show liners, though I have no problem with sockless


----------



## Billax

Casual Friday (which for me is quite similar to casual MTWTSS)

weather in Durham at 2PM today: 53º and 58% relative humidity. Threatening skies and eerily still.




























Casual Friday in the country: Johnstons of Elgin Cashmere, ribbed, V neck sweater, Carhartt Chambray BD shirt, guys with bad eyes Timex, Stone LE Twills, BB Striped OTC socks, AE Shell Cordovan Kenwood loafers. BB Shell Cordovan belt (unseen).


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> Nothing exciting today except my new boot mocs. The weather was crappy this morning, but it's 75*F right now, so it gave me the perfect opportunity to test them out:


it is worse here. Looking at wearing seersucker. 84F ( and last week it was in the lower 50s for highs.)


----------



## Dr.Piper

Greetings, Gents.

Well, here goes... I'm a very long-time lurker here and feel like I have learned much from this community. Still perfecting the self-photography, but thought I'd give it a go.


























Harris tweed SC and taupe flannel trousers from O'Connell's 
MacKenzie tartan tie (hand-me-down from a dear friend) marked "Reis of New Haven" on the back
BB OCBD
AE MacNeil down below

Thanks for viewing, and for all the educational posts!


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
JCrew lambswool sweater vest
BB OCBD in ecru
Rooster wool tie, woven in Scotland
LE lighthouse chinos in khaki
(not visible)
LLB 1912 belt
Orvis "invincible extra" socks
Stafford Deacons


----------



## yoshi

Dr.Piper said:


> Greetings, Gents.
> 
> Well, here goes... I'm a very long-time lurker here and feel like I have learned much from this community. Still perfecting the self-photography, but thought I'd give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris tweed SC and taupe flannel trousers from O'Connell's
> MacKenzie tartan tie (hand-me-down from a dear friend) marked "Reis of New Haven" on the back
> BB OCBD
> AE MacNeil down below
> 
> Thanks for viewing, and for all the educational posts!


Welcome aboard. This looks great. Nice, healthy cuffs on the trousers.


----------



## Brio1

yoshi said:


> Thanks for the compliments, gents. I'm unsure of the HT maker--there is no label other than the standard HT label we're familiar with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD
> LE lighthouse chinos
> AE Aberdeen


In the pink ... Good man. :cool2:


----------



## Dr.Piper

yoshi said:


> Welcome aboard. This looks great. Nice, healthy cuffs on the trousers.


Thanks much! Yes, though the angle makes them look about 6", the cuffs are only(!) 2".


----------



## Spin Evans

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
> JCrew lambswool sweater vest
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Rooster wool tie, woven in Scotland
> LE lighthouse chinos in khaki
> (not visible)
> LLB 1912 belt
> Orvis "invincible extra" socks
> Stafford Deacons


This shot is unbelievable. The fair isle has great colors, while the jacket's fabric is just amazing. What really sets it over the top (other than the throat latch), however, is the lapel roll. Such a gentle, rolling bloom. Your tweed collection is rivaling that of Ensiferous, and that is a high compliment!


----------



## L-feld

It's beer o'clock.


----------



## Dr.Piper

L-feld said:


> It's beer o'clock.


I am drunk. Seems to make no difference. Pants look good, though!


----------



## LouB

Those are great!



L-feld said:


> It's beer o'clock.


----------



## DLW

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
> JCrew lambswool sweater vest
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Rooster wool tie, woven in Scotland
> LE lighthouse chinos in khaki
> (not visible)
> LLB 1912 belt
> Orvis "invincible extra" socks
> Stafford Deacons


 Simply outstanding. Just wonderful.


----------



## Patrick06790

I am pleased to report that my former assistant, Ralphus, is back for a visit. It sure is easier with the little fella behind the camera.


----------



## FLMike

A casual dinner out with some friends tonight. Gingham OCBD by Rugby. Five pocket pants by Mountain Khakis. Rancourt loafers.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
> JCrew lambswool sweater vest
> BB OCBD in ecru
> Rooster wool tie, woven in Scotland
> LE lighthouse chinos in khaki
> (not visible)
> LLB 1912 belt
> Orvis "invincible extra" socks
> Stafford Deacons


Youve knocked it out of the park again. Very nice.


----------



## DLW

jimw said:


> Tweed - that is one tasty looking camel sweater - my day is shot with envy. Good look all around, I'd say. BTW, you always have the most infectious looking grin! I only get looking like that when I've been in my cups.
> 
> Nice gunboats, too - always more satisfying when you've found that perfect item by thrifting.
> 
> Jim


 Thank you for noticing my smile, and such a kind complement. Your post has touched my soul. I always try too, and been told, I have a smile on my face. I am blessed with a smile, and an infectious Scottish laugh, both have served me well. My legal name may not be McVay but it is my biological name. A story, for another day.


----------



## FiscalDean

Dr.Piper said:


> Greetings, Gents.
> 
> Well, here goes... I'm a very long-time lurker here and feel like I have learned much from this community. Still perfecting the self-photography, but thought I'd give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris tweed SC and taupe flannel trousers from O'Connell's
> MacKenzie tartan tie (hand-me-down from a dear friend) marked "Reis of New Haven" on the back
> BB OCBD
> AE MacNeil down below
> 
> Thanks for viewing, and for all the educational posts!


Welcome to the forum. I really like that SC.


----------



## FiscalDean

Spin Evans said:


> This shot is unbelievable. The fair isle has great colors, while the jacket's fabric is just amazing. What really sets it over the top (other than the throat latch), however, is the lapel roll. Such a gentle, rolling bloom. Your tweed collection is rivaling that of Ensiferous, and that is a high compliment!


+1, I couldn't have said it any better.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin Evans said:


> This shot is unbelievable. The fair isle has great colors, while the jacket's fabric is just amazing. What really sets it over the top (other than the throat latch), however, is the lapel roll. Such a gentle, rolling bloom. Your tweed collection is rivaling that of Ensiferous, and that is a high compliment!


+1, I have nothing to add, but could not let such a home-run outfit go unmentioned. Other than the pants, you look like you stepped off the set of "Foyle's War" or "Manhattan." Nothing wrong with the pants, but those shows characters usually had dress pants on or much looser fitting chinos.


----------



## Dr.Piper

FiscalDean said:


> Welcome to the forum. I really like that SC.


Thank you, both for the welcome and the SC love. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Hathaway pinpoint, Redwood & Ross tie, Southwick sportcoat


----------



## vwguy

Picked out our tree this morning at the Trad bastion...Lowe's. Christmas tree picking is very serious business, no smiles allowed. BTW, which is the most Tradliest tree?

Barbour Heritage shirt and Border.
LE khakis
Bean bluchers


----------



## Duvel

I would say Balsam fir is traddiest.


----------



## Fading Fast

I don't know which is traddiest, but for my own survival with my Fraser-Fir-loving girlfriend - I'm going to say Frazer Fir. She takes Christmas very seriously (like vwguy, we don't smile at such serious business as picking out our tree) - I will check with her when she gets home later and report back if she has any additional information to add. For perspective, she has bought true lead tinsel from Germany because, as she's said, the "bleeping bleep plastic stuff they sell in this country is bleeping, bleep, BS."


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to Spin Evans, Flairball, Fading Fast, Tweed McVay and FiscalDean for your very kind comments.


----------



## sskim3

Finally got to wore my brown donegal tweed overcoat (vintage Richman brothers)... got it tailored and brought the waist in a few inches. How's the fit?

Rest of rig:
No brand lambswool v neck
Jcrew flannel
Zegna brown cords
AE Lasalle shoes

I wanted know how the break in the pants were. Wondering if I should bring it back to get less of a break or not.

BTW gamma - the scarf is a $5 "cashmere made in Scotland" scarf that I picked up at a pop up store in NYC in the fall. Haven't done the burn a thread test but it's soft and serviceable. Even if it's acrylic, can't really complain since it does the job of keeping my neck warm. And for $5 it's disposal if I didn't like it


----------



## Dr.Piper

Your sturdy tree-picking solemnity is admirable, vwguy, and that Barbour is great.

Love the donegal coat, sskim3, and the fit looks spot-on to me.

My rig for today:









Headed to the Holiday parade tonight, where my kiddo will play in the marching band, so I have warmth in mind!

LE Sail Rigger tartan (Buchanan) with Harley of Scotland shetland on top.
Wide-wale cords below (Lambourne, I think).
Townview moccasins (currently--will trade for Bean boots with Thinsulate before the parade!)

Have a pleasant afternoon and evening, everyone.


----------



## Billax

vwguy said:


> Picked out our tree this morning at the Trad bastion...Lowe's. Christmas tree picking is very serious business, no smiles allowed. BTW, which is the most Tradliest tree?
> 
> Barbour Heritage shirt and Border.
> LE khakis
> Bean bluchers


VWguy, that's a PERFECT "in the wild" shot!


----------



## Billax

ThePopinjay said:


> Hathaway pinpoint, Redwood & Ross tie, Southwick sportcoat


Very nice, Pop! What's the fiber composition of the cloth in your sport coat?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Billax said:


> Very nice, Pop! What's the fiber composition of the cloth in your sport coat?


Thanks Bill, the only tags inside are the Don Nash Ltd tag and the union label. So I couldn't even tell for sure it was a Southwick until I talked to my boss over the summer. Mr. Nash said "I only wanted one name inside the jacket; mine!" Either way, I've always believed there to be a little mohair or angora content to the coat. It's my absolute favorite sportcoat I own!


----------



## yoshi

Dr.Piper said:


> Your sturdy tree-picking solemnity is admirable, vwguy, and that Barbour is great.
> 
> Love the donegal coat, sskim3, and the fit looks spot-on to me.
> 
> My rig for today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Headed to the Holiday parade tonight, where my kiddo will play in the marching band, so I have warmth in mind!
> 
> LE Sail Rigger tartan (Buchanan) with Harley of Scotland shetland on top.
> Wide-wale cords below (Lambourne, I think).
> Townview moccasins (currently--will trade for Bean boots with Thinsulate before the parade!)
> 
> Have a pleasant afternoon and evening, everyone.


Great shirt! I am planning on wearing that one this evening.


----------



## Dr.Piper

yoshi said:


> Great shirt! I am planning on wearing that one this evening.


Thanks, yoshi!

I used to work with someone who, when I would say "great minds think alike", insisted on saying (tongue firmly in cheek) "little minds seldom differ".

So, allow me to say: great minds think alike!

Have a great evening.


----------



## Flairball

Coldest weather we've had yet, here. Spent the day in Ginza window shopping and eating with the wife.

The details-top.









The details-top-bottom.









The full monty.


----------



## Roycru

On the train again.

All Brooks Brothers except for all Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## Patrick06790

At the end of a very long day


----------



## efdll

ThePopinjay said:


> Hathaway pinpoint, Redwood & Ross tie, Southwick sportcoat


Everything works.


----------



## Flairball

Roycru said:


> On the train again.
> 
> All Brooks Brothers except for all Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


Love it. Great suit, it looks fantastic on you, and it also looks quite appropriate for the setting.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful weather here in Tokyo, today. The wife and I headed to Ryogoku, where I found myself surrounded by giants, before strolling Ueno's Ameyokocho area.

Sorry, no detail shots today.

The full Monty.









The extra-full monty.


----------



## eagle2250

^^As always, a great rig and you wear it so well. 
However, I must comment, you have never looked svelte as you do sandwiched between your two friends! Well done, Sir.


----------



## eagle2250

vwguy said:


> Picked out our tree this morning at the Trad bastion...Lowe's. Christmas tree picking is very serious business, no smiles allowed. BTW, which is the most Tradliest tree?
> 
> Barbour Heritage shirt and Border.
> LE khakis
> Bean bluchers


Nice tree, nicer coat and being worn by an even nicer guy. However, beware, as before us stands a man who has never used the game pouch in his Barbour for it's intended purpose! Real men take their game in the field and put up 'pre-lit' artificial trees at Christmas...that's how the eagle rolls.  LOL.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> Nice tree, nicer coat and being worn by an even nicer guy. However, beware, as before us stands a man who has never used the game pouch in his Barbour for it's intended purpose! Real men take their game in the field and put up 'pre-lit' artificial trees at Christmas...that's how the eagle rolls.  LOL.


No tree in the fiscal household this year. We have the trifecta of labrador retrievers now with the youngest one six months old. The tree would last less than an hour. I'm convinced that dog can jump 10 feet stright up.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> No tree in the fiscal household this year. We have the trifecta of labrador retrievers now with the youngest one six months old. The tree would last less than an hour. I'm convinced that dog can jump 10 feet stright up.


My girlfriend's parents have lost a tree or so over the years to their lab's enthusiasm, but the dogs seem to have settled down now and other than a wagging tail taking out a lower-handing ornament now and then, they pretty much leave the tree alone.


----------



## wacolo

Please excuse the missing quarter-round. I am getting ready to refinish the floors. And yes I do have collar stays in, and by stays I mean folded gum wrappers . I must say however I have really come to like soft spread collars. I have two now and may add some more.

Southwick Sack
J Crew Vest
Preswick & Moore Madder
Unknown Navy Flannels
JAB shirt
Lands' End Suede Bals


----------



## Patrick06790

Very nice. I like that floppy collar look. Reminds me of Ealing Studios films from the 1950s.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Roycru said:


> On the train again.
> 
> All Brooks Brothers except for all Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


Great look as usual? Any details on the train? Love the vintage motif seats and Santa Fe logos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Patrick06790 said:


> Very nice. I like that floppy collar look. Reminds me of Ealing Studios films from the 1950s.


+1. I love the contrasting colors in a cold-weather spectrum. I'm gonna try something like this tomorrow morning.

Or I would do so, if I hadn't burned all my navy trousers after some random dude on the internet told me I should.


----------



## Peak and Pine

You have done that so damn well that, until mentally seperating the pieces, I didn't realize how potentially difficult it is to pair a jacket that bold with anything at all. And you've given off an idea: when you do wear a jacket like that, and I've got a few, that you take the attention from it with other less punched materials, in this case the sweater vest and the dark paisley tie. I have saved your picture on to my hard drive, if you don't mind. I want to dress like you sometimes. With darts tho. Flatter yourself more with an animated pose, we're not tailors here, we don't need to diagram you. Great show tho. Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> My girlfriend's parents have lost a tree or so over the years to their lab's enthusiasm, but the dogs seem to have settled down now and other than a wagging tail taking out a lower-handing ornament now and then, they pretty much leave the tree alone.


Our black and chocolate labs are more mature and a lot more mellow. Our yellow lab is very energetic. I hoping he'll settle down after he's fixed.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 51º with 42% relative humidity. Sunny and still.

On our way to a neighbor's Holiday open house. We're in Holiday spirits!














































BB Camelhair 3/2 sack, Orvis goatsuede vest, older generation LE Hyde Park OCBD (look at that collar roll*!*), Tie Bar tie,Sam Hober Pocket square, PRL Herringbone tweed trousers, AE suede belt (unseen), Marcoliani ribbed crew socks, AE Juneau lug sole suede loafers. (Shhh. No cuffs!)


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790 said:


> Very nice. I like that floppy collar look. Reminds me of Ealing Studios films from the 1950s.


Ealing films are gems as movies and as sartorial eye-candy.


----------



## Reuben

Excellent looks from Bill and Wacolo today, the cardigan/ancient madder/tweed combination is great and Bill once again shows how to properly use similar shades.

Breaking out a couple specials from the exchange today, many thanks to tweedydon for the fantastic camelhair blazer, which he didn't mention came with Holland & Sherry buttons, MississippiMud for the houndstooth flannels, and Patrick for the suede tassels.




























Tom James camelhair blazer
BB ecru OCBD
Robert Talbot wool/silk blend emblematic
BB houndstooth flannels
JAB Merino socks
Alden suede tassels


----------



## ThePopinjay

efdll said:


> Everything works.


Thanks!!


----------



## vwguy

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 51º with 42% relative humidity. Sunny and still.
> 
> On our way to a neighbor's Holiday open house. We're in Holiday spirits!


Out of the ball park as always!

Brian


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning, home from church: stripes on stripes and a hymnbook.
Suit, shirt, tie, and ps all from "SuSu"










Sunday afternoon: I've got the tree stand. (It weighs 16 pounds and is made in Michigan.) Now, to find that perfect 10 foot tree.

US Navy vintage peacoat
LL Bean flannel shirt and jeans
Wolverine 1000s
Darn Tough socks


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 51º with 42% relative humidity. Sunny and still.
> 
> On our way to a neighbor's Holiday open house. We're in Holiday spirits!
> 
> a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Camelhair 3/2 sack, Orvis goatsuede vest, older generation LE Hyde Park OCBD (look at that collar roll*!*), Tie Bar tie,Sam Hober Pocket square, PRL Herringbone tweed trousers, AE suede belt (unseen), Marcoliani ribbed crew socks, AE Juneau lug sole suede loafers. (Shhh. No cuffs!)


Another great lesson in how to do color, texture, fit, taste, etc....... The list could go on forever!


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> On the train again.
> 
> All Brooks Brothers except for all Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


As always, Dressed to the Nines! Splendid!


----------



## stcolumba

wacolo said:


> Please excuse the missing quarter-round. I am getting ready to refinish the floors. And yes I do have collar stays in, and by stays I mean folded gum wrappers . I must say however I have really come to like soft spread collars. I have two now and may add some more.
> 
> Southwick Sack
> J Crew Vest
> Preswick & Moore Madder
> Unknown Navy Flannels
> JAB shirt
> Lands' End Suede Bals


What a beautiful coat!


----------



## Dr.Piper

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 51º with 42% relative humidity. Sunny and still.
> 
> On our way to a neighbor's Holiday open house. We're in Holiday spirits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Camelhair 3/2 sack, Orvis goatsuede vest, older generation LE Hyde Park OCBD (look at that collar roll*!*), Tie Bar tie,Sam Hober Pocket square, PRL Herringbone tweed trousers, AE suede belt (unseen), Marcoliani ribbed crew socks, AE Juneau lug sole suede loafers. (Shhh. No cuffs!)


My goodness. Spectacular.


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> Nice tree, nicer coat and being worn by an even nicer guy. However, beware, as before us stands a man who has never used the game pouch in his Barbour for it's intended purpose! Real men take their game in the field and put up 'pre-lit' artificial trees at Christmas...that's how the eagle rolls. LOL.


Yeah, we have a 7.5' pre-lit "Winchester" Christmas tree currently being shipped to us lol. Real trees are great, but we had a fake one growing up that we used for 20 years that never had to be watered or maintained (and we only had to buy it once). Also, no way am I dragging a real tree up multiple flights of stairs.

with that said, it's supposedly coming in on December 17th, so were getting it a whole week before Christmas...


----------



## mjo_1

stcolumba said:


> Sunday afternoon: I've got the tree stand. (It weighs 16 pounds and is made in Michigan.) Now, to find that perfect 10 foot tree.


That is one stout looking tree stand! Do you happen to know the maker? I've got a POS plastic job that I had to buy in a pinch, so I'd really like to find a more permanent replacement.


----------



## gamma68

Wow! This is really inspiring. I'm in awe.


----------



## hardline_42

Billax said:


>


Amazing, as usual Billax, but what happened to "cuff, no break?"


----------



## Dr.Piper

Many great looks today, as always!

Ah, Sunday...just sitting around and doing the crossword:


























Pink BB OCBD
Medium gray Harley of Scotland shetland
Levis
Wigwam socks
Townview moccasins
Labrador retriever ("Whisky"; don't let the innocent look fool you--was wrestling with his brother right after this).

Have a nice day, fellas.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Finals week, here I come! 
Redwood & Ross trench, FR tripler scarf, Hathaway pinpoint, Southwick flannel blazer, polo pocket square, untagged tie, cuffed LE burgundy chinos.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dr. Piper, a belated welcome. I love the casual Trad look - every single item is spot on. You do know that football is on - the crossword is good for the commercials .


----------



## Billax

hardline_42 said:


> Amazing, as usual Billax, but what happened to "cuff, no break?"


:biggrin: There's an exception to every rule, hardline. Wearing trousers without cuffs makes me feel a little risque! Can't do it very often, or the dark side will come calling and try to seduce you. Once a year is a big plenty for me.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Fading Fast said:


> Dr. Piper, a belated welcome. I love the casual Trad look - every single item is spot on. You do know that football is on - the crossword is good for the commercials .


Thank you, sir!

Yes, football Sunday. Must confess that I'm a bit of a football "Luddite", though was pretty captivated this season with the team at my son's school--they made the Div. 1 finals but, alas, succumbed to the opposition. He's in the marching band, so no threat of a loss when I watch him!

Appreciate the welcome! Will take advice about football under consideration... :icon_cheers:


----------



## Fading Fast

Dr.Piper said:


> Thank you, sir!
> 
> Yes, football Sunday. Must confess that I'm a bit of a football "Luddite", though was pretty captivated this season with the team at my son's school--they made the Div. 1 finals but, alas, succumbed to the opposition. He's in the marching band, so no threat of a loss when I watch him!
> 
> Appreciate the welcome! Will take advice about football under consideration... :icon_cheers:


All in good fun regarding football. I love your Shetland so much (and have just bought two - see my review in December acquisition if interested), so I checked out the brand - looks really nice. Is yours gray or oatmeal? I don't need a third new one now, but will put it on my to-buy list.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Fading Fast said:


> All in good fun regarding football. I love your Shetland so much (and have just bought two - see my review in December acquisition if interested), so I checked out the brand - looks really nice. Is yours gray or oatmeal? I don't need a third new one now, but will put it on my to-buy list.


Yes, all in fun on my end, too.

My sweater is "medium gray", though I've noticed that this brand seems to have different names for colors depending on where purchased. I got mine at Bahle's of Sutton's Bay. Am hopelessly addicted, frankly; I'd buy one of nearly every color if I had the wherewithal(!)


----------



## Topsider

It was in the low 40's today, and windy. Lands' End turtleneck. Aran sweater, made in Ireland. Barbour Beaufort.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Billax said:


> :biggrin: There's an exception to every rule, hardline. Wearing trousers without cuffs makes me feel a little risque! Can't do it very often, or the dark side will come calling and try to seduce you. Once a year is a big plenty for me.


Billax, you're confusing me! Exceptions? But the rules!!!!!

Seriously, apropos of color, I like the way that more intense blue enlivens the tan jacket.


----------



## wacolo

Great looks all around this weekend and my thanks to all for the kind words. I do enjoy working with patterns, but it can be tough to know when you have crossed the line into Herb Tarlek territory.


----------



## Dr.Piper

wacolo said:


> Great looks all around this weekend and my thanks to all for the kind words. I do enjoy working with patterns, but it can be tough to know when you have crossed the line into Herb Tarlek territory.


Took me a minute, but I think that anyone who can invoke Herb Tarlek in a thread such as this is an unmitigated genius.


----------



## loarbmhs

Yes, an absolutely fabulous look.



Peak and Pine said:


> You have done that so damn well that, until mentally seperating the pieces, I didn't realize how potentially difficult it is to pair a jacket that bold with anything at all. And you've given off an idea: when you do wear a jacket like that, and I've got a few, that you take the attention from it with other less punched materials, in this case the sweater vest and the dark paisley tie. I have saved your picture on to my hard drive, if you don't mind. I want to dress like you sometimes. With darts tho. Flatter yourself more with an animated pose, we're not tailors here, we don't need to diagram you. Great show tho. Thanks for putting that up.


----------



## stcolumba

mjo_1 said:


> That is one stout looking tree stand! Do you happen to know the maker? I've got a POS plastic job that I had to buy in a pinch, so I'd really like to find a more permanent replacement.


The stand is made by Bowling Enterprises. Here is the website: https://www.christmastreestand.com/
These stands are monsters! And, pricey.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Ealing films are gems as movies and as sartorial eye-candy.


I find the Ealing reference intriguing. Are there any particular films that you'd recommend?


----------



## Jovan

Nothing much today, just the once-in-blue-moon bow tie.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful weather again today. Had an early appointment in Yokohama, which allowed me to stop in and catch up with a friend working on the Yokohama FD.

The details. I think this HT SC really works with a blue shirt. The v-neck is camel, not faded yellow as it appears.









The full monty with my friend Hiroshi (L). 








These guys are quite a bit different is size from the guys I was with yesterday.
**The SC fit looks off because I stuffed my gloves and hat in my pockets.


----------



## drlivingston

Great pic, Flairball. You look like Mt. Fuji compared to your comrades! :biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I find the Ealing reference intriguing. Are there any particular films that you'd recommend?


Off the top of my head, "Went the Day Well," "Brief Ecstasy" and "The Man in the White Suit." All are very British in humor, pacing and style. They seem like "small" movies at first as they deal with ordinary people dealing with life, but they touch on common themes of humanity.


----------



## orange fury

Monday. Pretty straightforward:


LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - Bass Weejuns


----------



## Eric W S

stcolumba said:


> The stand is made by Bowling Enterprises. Here is the website: https://www.christmastreestand.com/
> These stands are monsters! And, pricey.


Nice. I get so frustrated with the screw stands. They teach patience...


----------



## mjo_1

stcolumba said:


> The stand is made by Bowling Enterprises. Here is the website: https://www.christmastreestand.com/
> These stands are monsters! And, pricey.


Thanks for the link...that's a fitting web address. They definitely look like the Aldens of the tree stand world!


----------



## yoshi

BJ Keats Harris Tweed
BB OCBD
PRL repp
LE flannels
Florsheim Imperial PTBs


----------



## gamma68

^ Nailed it, once again. I really like pairing a pink OCBD with a brown herringbone. Love the socks as well.


----------



## Dave

Today's outfit (on the rare occasion I have something worth posting):





LL Bean Shetland sweater
J. Crew Secret Wash button-down
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt
Polo Ralph Lauren socks
vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Rooster repp
JCrew flannels
AE Juneau


----------



## ThePopinjay

Yoshi, I love the green of that tie. Mine is much more of a dark green, but that kelly green against pink really pops, especially with the brown tweed.

Today.
A few things; the sleeves are a tad long, as I've been away at school, the Chinos are actually the olive Land's End ones, and also I ended up adding a white pocket square before I went out the door.


----------



## Jovan

There are some wonderful arrangements here on this page.

And Popinjay, I'm always impressed by your ability to carry off tailored clothing better than most guys your age.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> And Popinjay, I'm always impressed by your ability to carry off tailored clothing better than most guys your age.


Thank you! I meant to mention I liked your bow tie in your last post!


----------



## RT-Bone

Need to wear a suit a few times this week, so kicking off with one of my backups. 

Suit: Lands' End
Shirt: BB
Tie: LE solid repp 
Shoes: AE Park Ave






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

It's saddle shoes day at the office. I told everyone they have to wear saddle shoes to honor this sad day. I'm the only one so far.

These are Bass, and I got them from Zappos, but I also see they are available through Lands' End. Actually, LE has some fair shoe offerings in this price range.


----------



## Dr.Piper

yoshi said:


> BJ Keats Harris Tweed
> BB OCBD
> PRL repp
> LE flannels
> Florsheim Imperial PTBs


Very nice! Love the contrasts.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Phew. Long day.


























BB OCBD (Blue uni stripe)
BB SC (darted!)
O'C's ancient madder tie
PRL flannels
Alden for BB shell tassels (sporting hair from Labrador retriever, I just noticed)

Hope everyone had a good Monday!


----------



## Duvel

You should replace the loafers with some saddle shoes. You'd be golden.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Duvel said:


> You should replace the loafers with some saddle shoes. You'd be golden.


Alas, just found out it was saddle shoe day...

Seriously, though, I don't have a pair. Should.


----------



## Duvel

And in all seriousness, I like your outfit. The pattern combinations are great, and I really like the tie. Deep trouser cuffs, too--bonus points!


----------



## Dr.Piper

Thanks! Fought so much with tailors about making 2" cuffs that I started doing 'em myself.


----------



## stcolumba

Bundled up in a lot of wooly things.
Stormy Kromer, LL Bean Shetland and flannel shirt, J Crew wool trousers, Hillside scarf, Brooks Bros wool cap. Filson day pack bag.


----------



## Jovan

ThePopinjay said:


> Thank you! I meant to mention I liked your bow tie in your last post!


Thanks.  Unlike my last place of employment it didn't get mixed reactions. Everyone pretty much loves bow ties there, even if they aren't worn all the time.


----------



## FiscalDean

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Rooster repp
> JCrew flannels
> AE Juneau


Great tie choice, it really picks up the accent color in the SC.


----------



## orange fury

I'm being lazy and boring this week:


LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos - Cole Haan bits


----------



## CMDC

BB herringbone tweed sack
BB ecru ocbd
LLBean Fair Isle vest
Wm A Fox of DC wool tie
BB khakis


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Billax

CMDC and leisure class: Appealing, classic, Ivy looks. Very nice eye candy!


----------



## gamma68

CMDC said:


>


Looks great! The herringbone jacket/fair isle sweater is a perfect pairing.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Bundled up in a lot of wooly things.


No one makes a "wooly bundle" look better than StColumba.


----------



## stcolumba

A day of listening to music scholarship auditions.
Tweed, Brooks Bros shirt, SuSu tie
After shaving off the fuzz, trying the beardy thing again.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Not sure how you guys get your pics to look so good. Here goes my attempt via Tapatalk...
Holiday party tonight:
BB sports coat, Land's End OCBD, Rooster wool/mohair knit, Tyrwhitt PS, Peter Christian moleskins, AE Strands


----------



## Dave

Today is kind of a repeat of yesterday -- different colors in most cases, but the same general stuff. I also decided to show my face just this once (pardon the zits).





LL Bean Shetland sweater
J. Crew Secret Wash button-down (you can't see it very well; yesterday was blue gingham, while today was blue and tan tattersall -- or something similar to it)
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt
PRL socks
vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## Reuben

Pringle fair isle
BB Ecru OCBD
Barbour
Harden's rattlesnake belt
Bill's heavy twills, uncuffed because they do double duty as briar britches
Costco wool socks
BB grained splittoes


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Flairball

stcolumba said:


> A day of listening to music scholarship auditions.
> Tweed, Brooks Bros shirt, SuSu tie
> After shaving off the fuzz, trying the beardy thing again.


Fantastic combo. Love it.


----------



## Flairball

Last day in Japan. Off to do some (window) shopping with the wife, then lunch. Or maybe lunch first? Anyay, you've seen this rig before, but I've changed some of the details. Also experimenting with detail shots to show the colors and textures better.

























Same SC, trousers, and v-neck as Saturday, but different tattersall, tie and PS. I've only got so many clothes here.


----------



## yoshi

No-name Harris tweed sack
BB OCBD
PRL tie
LE flannels
Alden for BB tassels


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE repp
Boyd's of Philadelphia forest green flannels
AE MacNeil


----------



## Dave

Brooks Brothers flannel shirt
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt
Woolrich hiking socks
Sebago Campsides

Here's a little bit more of the socks:



I forgot to mention that I've been in the process of doing a wardrobe overhaul. All the shirts, sweaters, and socks I've been wearing in the photos from the past 3 days are brand new.


----------



## Dr.Piper

yoshi said:


> No-name Harris tweed sack
> BB OCBD
> PRL tie
> LE flannels
> Alden for BB tassels


Looking good, yoshi! I chose a similar HT coat today.


----------



## Roycru

Standing next to something called the "Travel Angel" on my way to lunch today. Apparently, it's not the sort of angel that grants wishes as I wished that all the tiresome people would go away but all the tiresome people were still there.

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, signature tartan pocket square, British American Chamber Of Commerce Christmas tie, and blue OCBD, old (45%-55% Made in Scotland) Viyella sweater vest, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas.......


----------



## Dave

Made an adjustment to my outfit that I'd posted earlier today. I had ordered a few pairs of J. Crew camp socks, and they arrived today, so I decided to change from the Woolrich socks I was wearing to one of the pairs of camp socks:

Sock by itself:



With blucher mocs:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Not shown: dark gray flannels, dark brown AE Strands, and royal blue sox.


----------



## Brio1

leisureclass said:


>


You're doing a fine job with the photographs on the blog. Keep up the good work!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Nothing much here. My picture spot has been permanently altered and I am struggling to find a good solution.

YRR - I like that tie.


----------



## DLW

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nothing much here. My picture spot has been permanently altered and I am struggling to find a good solution.
> 
> YRR - I like that tie.


OCBD,

You sir, are always an inspiration.


----------



## Reuben

Here's today's attire, 'tis the season after all:


----------



## Duvel

Great duffle, OCBD!


----------



## RT-Bone

Long day so no full pics, but I'm suited today.

Suit: J.Crew Aldridge cut
Shirt and Tie: Lands' End
Shoes (unseen): AE MacNeil
Jacket: Barbour Beaufort
Scarf: some joint from Ireland
Beer: Bud bottle because I'm in a dive bar 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Getting ready for the long flight home. The airplane rig.


----------



## Flairball

RT-Bone said:


> Long day so no full pics, but I'm suited today.
> 
> Suit: J.Crew Aldridge cut
> Shirt and Tie: Lands' End
> Shoes (unseen): AE MacNeil
> Jacket: Barbour Beaufort
> Scarf: some joint from Ireland
> Beer: Bud bottle because I'm in a dive bar
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet tie.


----------



## Jovan

Great stuff last couple of pages, guys.

Yoshi: You're a good addition to this forum! I've been admiring your outfits from afar since you joined. Is that a red or pink uni-stripe? Because I didn't think BB made the latter anymore.

Today, realized I hadn't taken the tab collar for a spin in quite a while. Up top is all BB with a Ledbury pocket square, down below are AE Park Aves with Gap socks that pretty much disintegrated in the toes by the end of the day. Ah well. They had a good run.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan, meant to mention it, your tie yesterday (the pindot) was great, I love the pattern, but fantastic knot and dimple.

tonight we had my wife's company Christmas party at a country club, we had a pretty great time. Couldn't get a pic there, but this was after (apologies for the red eye and graininess):


Lands' End doeskin blazer - Charles Tyrwhitt French cuff shirt - Bills blackwatch trousers - Jos A Bank belt - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren OTC pindot socks - Tiffany cufflinks - Tissot Desire watch - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie

Her: Not a clue lol


----------



## Jovan

Nice. Country club, eh? Your outfit is quite appropriate for the setting and you were probably the best dressed man there. Your trousers look just a bit short is the only thing I notice.

Thanks for the comment! Believe it or not, it's a Michael Kors tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, fantastic, you have flair to your outfit with the trousers, but toned everything else down for a very dignified and distinguished look. Plus, your wife is beautiful and very elegantly dressed (a LBD and simple strand of pearls is all a beautiful woman needs - QED). Oh, and I had recommended the red bow tie to you on the other thread (and, you, like everyone else used me as a reverse indicator  but I have to admit, the blue was a very good choice ).


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Nice. Country club, eh? Your outfit is quite appropriate for the setting and you were probably the best dressed man there. Your trousers look just a bit short is the only thing I notice.
> 
> Thanks for the comment! Believe it or not, it's a Michael Kors tie.


Thanks! The trousers are no break and sit just touching the top of the shoe, but I think I had them pulled up a bit too much for the picture.



Fading Fast said:


> OF, fantastic, you have flair to your outfit with the trousers, but toned everything else down for a very dignified and distinguished look. Plus, your wife is beautiful and very elegantly dressed (a LBD and simple strand of pearls is all a beautiful woman needs - QED). Oh, and I had recommended the red bow tie to you on the other thread (and, you, like everyone else used me as a reverse indicator  but I have to admit, the blue was a very good choice ).


Lol I don't use you as a reverse indicator . I had both bow ties out and made a last minute decision to go with the navy- I felt like if I had red incorporated elsewhere in the rig (red lines in the tartan, for instance), the red bow tie would've been the better choice. I do have a red Lands End vest that came in yesterday that will get worn at some point though...


----------



## Duvel

Trouser length looks perfect to my eye, OF. All very well done!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Tweedy McVay

RT - Love the tie. 

Reuben - Great sweater. Makes me want to do something outdoors.


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


> Reuben - Great sweater. Makes me want to do something outdoors.


Thank ya kindly. It's probably the nicest sweater I've thrifted and definitely the only one I own that was hand-knit as a single piece, not a seam to be found on it.

I'm feeling particularly festive today:


----------



## yoshi

Jovan: Yesterday's OCBD was the red/white Brooks Bros. affair.

Today:


----------



## mjo_1

Andover Shop
BB OCBD
Breuer tie
Jack Donnelly
Alden


----------



## Dr.Piper

Changed out of "work clothes" and into rig for son's band concert tonight. My apologies for blur.


















BB OCBD (red uni stripe)
Shaggy-ish Shetland from Harley of Scotland (those who've viewed my earlier posts will understand that I like these)
Wheat-colored PRL cords
Indy boots below (not shown)

Have a nice evening!


----------



## Z.J.P

yoshi said:


> Jovan: Yesterday's OCBD was the red/white Brooks Bros. affair.
> 
> Today:


This is great. Tell us about these loafers.


----------



## Spin Evans

mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop
> BB OCBD
> Breuer tie
> Jack Donnelly
> Alden


Yep, gonna need a full-shot of that jacket.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop
> BB OCBD
> Breuer tie
> Jack Donnelly
> Alden


This is some good stuff right here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Dr.Piper said:


> Changed out of "work clothes" and into rig for son's band concert tonight. My apologies for blur.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB OCBD (red uni stripe)
> Shaggy-ish Shetland from Harley of Scotland (those who've viewed my earlier posts will understand that I like these)
> Wheat-colored PRL cords
> Indy boots below (not shown)
> 
> Have a nice evening!


Glad to have another "sweater" man on the board. I used to have a woolrich in the same color as the one above. It was great. It is still on my radar. I bet it looks great with the cords.


----------



## Z.J.P

oxford cloth button down said:


> This is some good stuff right here.


Second.


----------



## mjo_1

Spin Evans said:


> Yep, gonna need a full-shot of that jacket.


Thanks, guys.

For some reason, my imgur (photo hosting) account isn't pulling up on my home laptop. I'll get a better shot up tomorrow at work. (Shhh!)

The jacket is a Southwick for the Andover shop. My wife originally ordered me this one as a way too nice anniversary gift: https://theandovershop.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_6&products_id=301

Turns out they had run out of my size, and told her via email they had a "similar" one, so she agreed sight unseen. Opening it was a little nerve-wracking, but it turned out to be beautiful and now it's a favorite. Probably not the most ideal second sport coat a guy could own, but I love it.

I also think we got lucky with a glitch in the Andover Shop matrix or something. For a good while, all of their "lightweight" coats, like mine, were priced substantially lower than all the others, and it was an even better deal during their 30% off sale. I noticed shortly thereafter the lightweight jackets shot way up to match the others. Still worth picking up during a 30% off sale, though.


----------



## Mayday

mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop
> BB OCBD
> Breuer tie
> Jack Donnelly
> Alden


Hes back!


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Getting ready for the long flight home. The airplane rig.


eye enticing colors and texture.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Hi all, very infrequent contributor here, popping up to say hi from the wifey's office party.

Beater BB 3 patch blazer
Vintage Brooks OCBD
Thrift store printed silk santa emblematic (USA made)
1956 Omega Seamaster CK2577
Khakis and Weejuns

Untitled by pass the peas,

I think I managed to make the tie fairly presentable considering it spent the last year wedged between furniture and the wall gathering dust. Shirt collar shrunk a bit, no more tumble drying. 
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Z.J.P

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Hi all, very infrequent contributor here, popping up to say hi from the wifey's office party.
> 
> Beater BB 3 patch blazer
> Vintage Brooks OCBD
> Thrift store printed silk santa emblematic (USA made)
> 1956 Omega Seamaster CK2577
> Khakis and Weejuns
> 
> Untitled by pass the peas,
> 
> I think I managed to make the tie fairly presentable considering it spent the last year wedged between furniture and the wall gathering dust. Shirt collar shrunk a bit, no more tumble drying.
> Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


I like all of this.


----------



## Dr.Piper

oxford cloth button down said:


> Glad to have another "sweater" man on the board. I used to have a woolrich in the same color as the one above. It was great. It is still on my radar. I bet it looks great with the cords.


Well, thank you OCBD. Happy to have plucked up my courage and taken the plunge to be actively participating here. I've admired your sweaters for some time!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Hi all, very infrequent contributor here, popping up to say hi from the wifey's office party.
> 
> I think I managed to make the tie fairly presentable considering it spent the last year wedged between furniture and the wall gathering dust. Shirt collar shrunk a bit, no more tumble drying.
> Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


I don't usually like printed emblematics as much (although I still have quite a few), but I really like this one! The Santa is very cool looking! 
Definitely a great pic, you should post more!


----------



## wacolo

Z.J.P said:


> I like all of this.


+1 and bonus points for the "Christmas Story" theme.


----------



## mjo_1

After the unboxing










Another shot of yesterday


----------



## Flairball

mjo_1 said:


> After the unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of yesterday


Stop. Please stop. Just looking at that jacket I feel my bank account shrinking. Sweet.


----------



## Duvel

Saying that this is very nice is an understatement. I don't know what else to say, though.



mjo_1 said:


> After the unboxing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another shot of yesterday


----------



## Duvel

No photos to share, just a story to pass along. I'm wearing my Brooks Brothers Shetland today, one from years back with the saddle shoulders and no logo. A female coworker, one of our directors, stopped at my desk and said, "I love that sweater. Every time you wear it, I think of my father. It's all wool, right? Shetland? Brooks Brothers? Yep! Just like what my father used to wear." I was a bit surprised that she could recognize it as Brooks. Or maybe since her father wore Brooks, that's the only brand she was familiar with. Anyway, a nice interaction.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Nothing particularly noteworthy today, but I did want to show off my Christmas tie. Doesn't feel much like Christmas though, cold and misty today.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, Popin! I agree--we need a good old-fashioned blizzard to Christmas things up a bit.


----------



## mjo_1

^I'm really liking that tie. It's Christmas-y without being in your face about it. 

I've got a red emblematic with dancing reindeer I got during a Peter-Blair sale I plan on wearing a few times this month. It might be a bit much, but oh well.


----------



## mjo_1

Duvel said:


> Saying that this is very nice is an understatement. I don't know what else to say, though.


Thanks. Maybe I'm just not very creative, but I've had a heck of a time pairing anything other than a navy emblematic with it. Any suggestions? I'll be in the Holy City next month, and I might take the coat along to see what Ben Silver has that might work. I figure if anywhere has the perfect match, that would be the place.


----------



## gamma68

Barbour Bedale
Vintage 3/2 charcoal Harris Tweed jacket for Bond Clothes of Rochester, NY
LLB red university stripe shirt
Unbranded wool tartan tie in MacLeod clan colors
Unbranded silk pocket square
Brighton burgundy belt
Bills Khakis M2
BB wool/cashmere blend Nordic motif socks
USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


----------



## williamson

Who said that a charcoal grey tweed jacket "doesn't work"? This one certainly does - a great look!


----------



## Duvel

I have to assume that the person who said that was somebody who didn't know what he was talking about. Sounds like something you'd read in Esquire or GQ.



williamson said:


> *Who said that a charcoal grey tweed jacket "doesn't work"? * This one certainly does - a great look!


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> No photos to share, just a story to pass along. I'm wearing my Brooks Brothers Shetland today, one from years back with the saddle shoulders and no logo. A female coworker, one of our directors, stopped at my desk and said, "I love that sweater. Every time you wear it, I think of my father. It's all wool, right? Shetland? Brooks Brothers? Yep! Just like what my father used to wear." I was a bit surprised that she could recognize it as Brooks. Or maybe since her father wore Brooks, that's the only brand she was familiar with. Anyway, a nice interaction.


Those are the fun moments. I don't enjoy having my clothes called out in general (not much to fear there as I don't do this stuff as well as most on this Forum do), but a quiet recognition from someone in a heartfelt way is always uplifting.

Only tangentially related - but consistent with all of our other recent Shetland sweater thread discussions - have you seen, in person, the BB Red Fleece Shetland we've discussed and, if so, how does it compare to the BB one you have? My guess is the RF is thinner. That said, I have been wearing my new RF one a lot and appreciate that it is not as heavy as the older BB ones (I image) or even my current Bean one as I can wear it inside in our overheated modern world without bursting into flame.

The other night, I went out with a few friends to a pub and while it got warmer as the evening progressed (room got more full as did my belly with beer and bar food), I wasn't uncomfortable, but would have been in one of the more substantial Shetlands. Also, kudos to you on the Saddle shoulder call: I think my RF one both looks nicer and is more comfortable than my Bean one because of the Saddle shoulder.


----------



## Duvel

Fading, I have not yet seen the Red Fleece sweaters in real life. My dear wife and I no doubt will be impelled by our shopping lists to hit the mall over the next week or two, and when we do, I'd like to stop by Brooks and check out the sweater. I give Brooks thumbs up for keeping the saddle shoulder.

EDIT: LOL. About a minute after I posted this, another female colleague walked by and said, "Hey, you look all warm and fuzzy, like I wanna hug ya. (I was gonna say, 'Feel ya,' but that would have just sounded wrong.)" Yeah, some days, the work world ain't so bad.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks. Maybe I'm just not very creative, but I've had a heck of a time pairing anything other than a navy emblematic with it. Any suggestions? I'll be in the Holy City next month, and I might take the coat along to see what Ben Silver has that might work. I figure if anywhere has the perfect match, that would be the place.


I always find tie pairing a little tricky. I usually throw a few on top of the jacket and see what fits. For this maybe be a larger neat with a purple, orange, or yellow base? Might be too matchy. A few ideas. I really just needed a work break! A solid tie could be a good choice as well.


----------



## svb




----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

ThePopinjay said:


> I don't usually like printed emblematics as much (although I still have quite a few), but I really like this one! The Santa is very cool looking!
> Definitely a great pic, you should post more!


Thanks. I like this Santa an awful lot. His body language makes it.

I would post more, but I'm mostly in jeans, and don't feel my daily attire is all that special. Being in FL, most outfits are bare bones. It's usually too hot for sweaters and jackets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Thanks again NobleProfessor for this great harris tweed!


----------



## yoshi

Z.J.P said:


> This is great. Tell us about these loafers.


The loafers are AE Patriots in shell #8. Picked them up on eBay for ~$120 a year ago.

Today:



















BB OCBD
LE Flannels
Alden calf tassels


----------



## Spin Evans

Had to help give a tour of our facility, so I was able to wear lapels and a tie to work today.
Robert Rollins 3/2 sack
BB oxford
BBMakers tie
Uniqlo lambswool cardigan
Bean flannels
Ralph socks
Alden loafers


----------



## Flairball

Made it home. Not much to do today besides unpack, recover, and check in real quick at work.

The details-top.









The details-bottom.








The shoes are showing quite dark. They are burgundy.

The full monty.








Not showing the scarf, which I picked up at the post office today. I took the detail pick later, after I returned.


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> Barbour Bedale
> Vintage 3/2 charcoal Harris Tweed jacket for Bond Clothes of Rochester, NY
> LLB red university stripe shirt
> Unbranded wool tartan tie in MacLeod clan colors
> Unbranded silk pocket square
> Brighton burgundy belt
> Bills Khakis M2
> BB wool/cashmere blend Nordic motif socks
> USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


Well done, Sir...so very well done and your's is an absolutely magnificent tie! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

Nothing exciting, but today:





Vineyard Vines sportshirt - decidedly un-trad Lands End fleece vest - Ralph Lauren chinos/socks - Bass Weejuns - LL Bean belt - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## ArtVandalay

svb said:


>


Great photo.


----------



## gamma68

svb said:


>


That's a great-looking sweater. Could you please provide details?


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Reuben said:


> Thanks again NobleProfessor for this great harris tweed!


That's a Jim Dandy humdinger of a houndstooth for true! One or two tweed days a year down here. Envious.


----------



## Z.J.P

gamma68 said:


> That's a great-looking sweater. Could you please provide details?


Jumping in here:

Nigel Cabourn. Made in Scotland out of 100% jealousy.


----------



## Roycru

As svb demonstrated earlier, today was a cold and damp day in Los Angeles. In the Fall of 1965, I got a brown tweed suit at the Brooks Brothers store on Post and Grant in San Francisco (where almost every day is a cold and damp day). Since today was a cold and damp day in Los Angeles, I wore the brown tweed suit. (Yes, the pants are too long. Over the years my discs have deteriorated and I am not slightly shorter than I once was.)

Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed "Sports Suit" (what Brooks Brothers used to call suits with patch pockets, welted edges, and lapped seams) shirt, and tie and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas (with heavy rubber Vibram soles)........


----------



## Flairball

Roycru said:


> As svb demonstrated earlier, today was a cold and damp day in Los Angeles. In the Fall of 1965, I got a brown tweed suit at the Brooks Brothers store on Post and Grant in San Francisco (where almost every day is a cold and damp day). Since today was a cold and damp day in Los Angeles, I wore the brown tweed suit. (Yes, the pants are too long. Over the years my discs have deteriorated and I am not slightly shorter than I once was.)
> 
> Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed "Sports Suit" (what Brooks Brothers used to call suits with patch pockets, welted edges, and lapped seams) shirt, and tie and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas (with heavy rubber Vibram soles)........


Very nice. I'm hoping to ad a tweed 3p suit to the collection one day soon.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Aaaaah, a very special shoe this, a monchromatic saddle, and by J&M. Beautiful shoe, nicely shined too.

Some years back J&M had a dedicated store on Connecticut Ave (in DC) with a sign in the window that said: The President's Shoe. And there were framed black n'whites of all the Presidents whol had worn them. No Reagan tho, obviously; this was during the final throes of Carter. I had never heard of Johnston & Murphy, but I wanted one of them there President's shoes. So I go in and buy what Gamma is wearing (except with a black saddle). $65 I think. This was 1980. I have these shoes still.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Now that, to me Roy, is the best thing you've ever posted. (The others were swell too). I can't see the patch pockets tho; you were describing this suit you're wearing, no? I am a sucker for Artic white shirts and repp ties. Very, very nicely done. And the pants are not too long.


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> As svb demonstrated earlier, today was a cold and damp day in Los Angeles. In the Fall of 1965, I got a brown tweed suit at the Brooks Brothers store on Post and Grant in San Francisco (where almost every day is a cold and damp day). Since today was a cold and damp day in Los Angeles, I wore the brown tweed suit. (Yes, the pants are too long. Over the years my discs have deteriorated and I am not slightly shorter than I once was.)
> 
> Brooks Brothers brown herringbone tweed "Sports Suit" (what Brooks Brothers used to call suits with patch pockets, welted edges, and lapped seams) shirt, and tie and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas (with heavy rubber Vibram soles)........


Simply outstanding


----------



## GRH

My hat is off, Roycru.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Happy Saturday, men.


























LL Bean waxed cotton down vest
LL Bean Shetland in forest-y green (curiously difficult to capture color--better in second shot)
LE Sail Rigger oxford in Buchanan tartan
Bills M2
Chippewa boots (via LL Bean)

Have a good weekend!


----------



## gamma68

Hand-knit Aran fisherman's sweater by Aran Sweater Market (Farrell clan pattern)
LLB cotton/cashmere blend shirt
LLB belt (not visible)
LE corduroys
Timberland socks (not visible)
Stafford Deacon boots


----------



## Flairball

While on vacation I sent my dog to a trainer to get a little polish put on her. Today I pick her up and get a little training in, too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too much good stuff to comment on! This what I wore on Friday. My coworkers were stopped dead in their tracks when they saw me in a tartan shirt.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Too much good stuff to comment on! This what I wore on Friday. My coworkers were stopped dead in their tracks when they saw me in a tartan shirt.


Nice rig. You should wear patterns more often.


----------



## Z.J.P

Reuben said:


> Thanks again NobleProfessor for this great harris tweed!


I really like that tweed.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Meant to mention how much I like this! I have that same tie and I think I'll be ordering this same shirt after the holidays! I need a new red uni-stripe.



Reuben said:


>


This is just about perfect. I really like that sportcoat.


----------



## Dave

Land's End OCBD
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies Belt
RayBan sunglasses (in my shirt pocket)
Woolrich socks
Red Wing Heritage boots

Oh, and here's a picture of the socks:


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

In Boston for the ballet - but couldn't pass up the opportunity to do some window shopping before the show.

GANT flannel blazer 
VV OCBD
J. Press motif tie 
PRL Chino


----------



## Dr.Piper

adoucett said:


> In Boston for the ballet - but couldn't pass up the opportunity to do some window shopping before the show.
> 
> GANT flannel blazer
> VV OCBD
> J. Press motif tie
> PRL Chino


Pretty perfect. Great setting and very nice outfit.


----------



## stcolumba

Two from Friday:










Starbucks oatmeal with blueberries lunch. Bean sweater, Gant shirt.



















Friday night. Suit is brown. Tie is blue.


----------



## Ekphrastic

^Great shoulders on that jacket.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Thanks again NobleProfessor for this great harris tweed!


this is a "Wow!" A perfect look.


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> In Boston for the ballet - but couldn't pass up the opportunity to do some window shopping before the show.
> 
> GANT flannel blazer
> VV OCBD
> J. Press motif tie
> PRL Chino


I love this tie. Great shot! At first, I thought that you were in @gamma's living room!


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> ..........
> Hand-knit Aran fisherman's sweater by Aran Sweater Market (Farrell clan pattern)
> LLB cotton/cashmere blend shirt
> LLB belt (not visible)
> LE corduroys
> Timberland socks (not visible)
> Stafford Deacon boots


Gamma68, that is a memorably handsome sweater for sure. You wear it well. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Let's be honest, I'm just going to say what others have said or hinted at: Gamma, we need a virtual tour of your home because the parts that peak through in your pictures look fantastic - beautiful, trad and tasteful - like your outfits. (stcolumba, the same basically goes for you and your home.)


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

That would be nice. But before the house tour, comes a tour of the head. Detatached bodies tell little. Somewhere, here maybe, a tailor has said when asked what he fits first, he said the head. I concur. I would add hair to that. Then profile. You cannot tell shoulders without seeing a head. You cannot tell the true measure of a collar untiul you see it in profile, beneath a head. Your head with a face is what one notices first. Why is it often the last to be shown, if at all here?

I have a large head. Watermelons have nothing on me. If you were to see a shot of me in a polo, neck down, you'd say okay, but if you saw my head with that polo you'd say, lordy, put on a blazer. Heft it up, man. Which is why I have the largest blazer collection north of Dubai, where ever that is.


----------



## FLMike

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> That would be nice. But before the house tour, comes a tour of the head. Detatached bodies tell little. Somewhere, here maybe, a tailor has said when asked what he fits first, he said the head. I concur. I would add hair to that. Then profile. You cannot tell shoulders without seeing a head. You cannot tell the true measure of a collar untiul you see it in profile, beneath a head. Your head with a face is what one notices first. Why is it often the last to be shown, if at all here?
> 
> I have a large head. Watermelons have nothing on me. If you were to see a shot of me in a polo, neck down, you'd say okay, but if you saw my head with that polo you'd say, lordy, put on a blazer. Heft it up, man. Which is why I have the largest blazer collection north of Dubai, where ever that is.


What, and take the chance that my friends, colleagues, clients, and community (family knows) find out that I frequent a clothing forum?! Fat chance.


----------



## Topsider

FLCracka said:


> What, and take the chance that my friends, colleagues, clients, and community (family knows) find out that I frequent a clothing forum?! Fat chance.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FLCracka said:


> What, and take the chance that my friends, colleagues, clients, and community (family knows) find out that I frequent a clothing forum?! Fat chance.


As evidenced by "Wasp 101" it does not require a head shop to ID you on the internet, but I understand what you are getting at. I don't even have a facebook and 75% of my friends don't even know that I have a blog.


----------



## Fading Fast

I would gladly tell any of my friends that I post on this (and Fedora Lounge) and would happily tell anyone about my hobbies (and most of them know that I post and what my hobbies are) - I just don't like the idea of my image and life being "out there" on the Internet. Maybe overtime I'll get more comfortable with it. I have written professionally and have no problem with my work being out there with my name attached, but I feel that is much more controlled in the sense that each piece I wrote was worked on with great effort and fact checking; whereas, this posting is just sort of winging it for fun. And things like this, taken out of context, can be presented or thought of in a negative light. I know recruiters now Google people to see what they can learn - overtime, I think that will diminish its impact as everyone will have silly things "out there," but right now, I could see something that has no context to it being used against a person.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments re: rigs and house.



Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> That would be nice. But before the house tour, comes a tour of the head. Detatached bodies tell little.


I've shown full-length photos before. You're welcome to join us in posting photos anytime.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Looking good, gamma. That street scene looks familiar to me, but I can't place it.

Anyway, I'm going to stick with the headless look, for now.


























BB OCBD
Barbarian rugby "hoodie" (pretty sure my seeking this out was inspired by something I saw on forum member OCBD last Spring or so)
Bills M2
Wigwam socks (not seen)
Bean boot mocs
Standard head (not seen)


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning. Plaid wool tie (Pierpont Hicks).










Sunday afternoon. An old, old LL Bean sweater.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful day for breaking clays, so I'm off to the skeet club.

The details.









The full monty- shooting edition.









The full monty- non-shooting attire.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks again for the kind words about that tweed, gentleman. StC, that looks like a fantastic Bean fair isle, I have one similar to that thats been a casualty of weight loss and is dearly missed.

Not a great shot today, and for that I'm sorry:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning. Plaid wool tie (Pierpont Hicks).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday afternoon. An old, old LL Bean sweater.


Outstanding colors in this sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It as actually warm enough to walk around the neighborhood after lunch today. I also want to a give super special shout out to Hardline 42. Thank you very much!

FLCracka - Thanks, I appreciate it. Here is my other Dress Gordon shirt.

Dr.Piper - Looks very comfortable which is exactly how I feel when I wear mine.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, rarely does this happen, but your very, very nice outfit (love the shirt that's peaking out and the sweater - is it a Shetland?) is overshadowed by those two incredible houses in the background - you live in a really nice looking neighborhood. 

stcolumba, absolutely beautiful Fair Isle - as stated above, the colors are incredible.


----------



## Brio1

oxford cloth button down said:


> It as actually warm enough to walk around the neighborhood after lunch today. I also want to a give super special shout out to Hardline 42. Thank you very much!
> 
> FLCracka - Thanks, I appreciate it. Here is my other Dress Gordon shirt.
> 
> Dr.Piper - Looks very comfortable which is exactly how I feel when I wear mine.


You look sharp in the Barbour Beaufort , OCBD.


----------



## jimw

Beautiful job, StC. Have you ever considered moonlighting as a size model - I'm quite serious, as your clothes all fit you as though they were bespoke. Either way, I always enjoy your selections.

Have a great Christmas!

JW

Sunday morning. Plaid wool tie (Pierpont Hicks).










Sunday afternoon. An old, old LL Bean sweater.[/QUOTE]


----------



## stcolumba

jimw said:


> Beautiful job, StC. Have you ever considered moonlighting as a size model - I'm quite serious, as your clothes all fit you as though they were bespoke. Either way, I always enjoy your selections. Have a great Christmas! JW Sunday morning. Plaid wool tie (Pierpont Hicks). Sunday afternoon. An old, old LL Bean sweater.


[/QUOTE]

Thank you for the kind words. But, trust me, I'm very, very average, and perhaps, that's why OTR usually fits me well. Guelph is a neat city. I love the RC cathedral, perched on the hill. I do not remember where, but in some pub in Guelph I enjoyed some of the best ale ever.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> It as actually warm enough to walk around the neighborhood after lunch today. I also want to a give super special shout out to Hardline 42. Thank you very much!
> 
> FLCracka - Thanks, I appreciate it. Here is my other Dress Gordon shirt.
> 
> Dr.Piper - Looks very comfortable which is exactly how I feel when I wear mine.


You were made for the Barbour Beaufort!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


That really is a fantastic sweater! Made in Ireland?

I think you may have the best sweater collection among our membership.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


As others have noted, you live in a lovely neighborhood. Your rig looks like a perfect choice for a nice walk on an unseasonably warm day.


----------



## hardline_42

oxford cloth button down said:


> It as actually warm enough to walk around the neighborhood after lunch today. I also want to a give super special shout out to Hardline 42. Thank you very much!


You're very welcome, Ox. The Beaufort looks awesome on you!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> That really is a fantastic sweater! Made in Ireland?
> 
> I think you may have the best sweater collection among our membership.


Scotland! For LL MacBean!


----------



## Dave

Another outfit post -- after Sunday Mass. I don't normally wear jeans to church, but since my khakis have seen better days (and since I only usually wear suits for special occasions), I tried to dress them up a bit with blazer and boots. I'm not going out to buy new khakis right off the bat because I'm losing weight and hope to be down a pants size soon. Why waste money on something that you know will be too big for you in another month or so? I know some of you might not approve of the blazer (which is navy, BTW) with jeans, and others might not like the boots (sorry, I own some nice dress shoes, but I don't like the look of dress shoes with jeans -- never have).





Better view of shirt:



Jos. A. Bank blazer
LL Bean Shetland
Land's End OCBD
Levi's 505s
Dickies belt
Lucchese boots
Not pictured: white Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks (one of the few times you can get away with wearing white socks outside of the gym)


----------



## ThePopinjay

First time really wearing this sportcoat.
Norman Hilton tweed, Brooks tie, Hathaway shirt.


----------



## L-feld

Brooks head to toe, except for the chipp beagle tie.


----------



## orange fury

Mrs OF was in a Christmas choir concert at our church tonight. It was in the mid-70's outside, but I wanted to be festive:



Seen: Lands' End doeskin blazer - Lands' End cotton vest - Brooks OCBD - Bills blackwatch trousers - Cole Haan bits
Unseen: Ralph Lauren OTC socks - Tissot Desire watch
Her: not a clue lol


----------



## Sir Cingle

L-feld said:


> Brooks head to toe, except for the chipp beagle tie.


Woah: I'm digging those trousers. Nice and bold.


----------



## orange fury

Seen: Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Gant Viyella tie - Lands' End chinos - Ralph Lauren socks - Stafford Deacon boots
Unseen: Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## sskim3

new tie. Length is a little short... 
Paul stuart blue tweed
LE ocbd/pants
AE shoes


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


An excellent look, OF. You and your wife make a great looking couple in your previous post.


----------



## gamma68

Nice tie! Who is the maker?


----------



## RT-Bone

Relaxed today. 

Top:
-J.Crew cord jacket (from early 2000s)
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-JD chinos
-Targyles
-AE McGraw






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Nice tie! Who is the maker?


Ferrell Reed - I got it in an auction where I won a few ties NOS but buyer didn't close the length so I just took a gamble.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed
JPress blue ocbd
BB Country Club cashmere V-neck
PRL tie
LLB double L's


----------



## gamma68

Ralph Lauren Polo jacket, fabric woven in Scotland (love the bellows pockets)
BB OCBD and tie
Unbranded silk pocket square
LeatherMan surcingle belt (not visible)
LE chinos in chestnut
Woolrich socks
Stafford Deacon boots


----------



## L-feld

Sir Cingle said:


> Woah: I'm digging those trousers. Nice and bold.


yeah, I wish I got to wear them more often, but then I guess they would lose their festiveness...


----------



## Fading Fast

Working form home and running a few errands

Jacket: PRL reversible (tweed one side / tan poplin the other)
Sweater: BB Red Fleece Shetland
Shirt: J.Crew OCBD
Jean: J.Crew slim fit button fly (I love 501s, but the J.Crew slim - not skinny - fit my stickman frame better)
Shoes: BB Bucks


----------



## stcolumba

Monday morning.



























Monday afternoon.


----------



## stcolumba

@Gamma: Those pockets are fantastic!


----------



## stcolumba

@Fading Fast: Nice, cozy sweater. Gaping, again, at that splendid jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> @Fading Fast: Nice, cozy sweater. Gaping, again, at that splendid jacket.


Thank you - it is one of the nicest things I am fortunate to own. I have been thinking about your Bean Fair Isle - that is a really great sweater - I'm surprised we hadn't seen it years past.


----------



## conductor

Christmas concert attire. We like to have a bit of fun at this school.





BB Sports Coat
LE OCBD
Unknown bow tie
Chipp trousers (thanks Tweedy Don)
Hanover shell longwings


----------



## FiscalDean

sskim3 said:


> new tie. Length is a little short...
> Paul stuart blue tweed
> LE ocbd/pants
> AE shoes


I really like that tie, it looks like a vintage Countess Mara from my closet.


----------



## FiscalDean

Gamma and CMDC, really nice tweeds.


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> Christmas concert attire. We like to have a bit of fun at this school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Sports Coat
> LE OCBD
> Unknown bow tie
> Chipp trousers (thanks Tweedy Don)
> Hanover shell longwings


conductor, looking quite festive


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Monday morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monday afternoon.


Looking good, Stc.


----------



## orange fury

Fairly boring, but i have a meeting today. Probably my favorite tie though:




Seen: Lands' End doeskin blazer - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed (for the Toggery Shop) tie Ralph Lauren chinos/socks - Cole Haan bits
Unseen: Lacoste surcingle - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kinds words everyone. They are appreciated. Also, the sweater in the last pic is lambswool not Shetland.


----------



## sskim3

Running errands during lunch in downtown nyc

Magee Donegal tweed
J press OCBD
Old Navy sweater
LE pants
Stafford deacon


----------



## yoshi

Harris tweed sack
BB OCBD
BB repp
LE Flannels
Florsheim Imperial PTBs


----------



## Patrick06790

Hurling little Spider-Men at the wall at work. It was deadline time and the newsroom, never a redoubt of stability, was in full anarcho-journalist mode.

This morning. Morning coffee and cigar, watch neighbor burning brush.


----------



## my19

Patrick, I suspect you are one of the best-dressed ink-stained wretches in the business. I'm struggling to remember the last time I saw SC and tie in our newsroom. I get looks when I wear a sweater and OCBD, chinos and penny loafers. The usual question: "Job interview?"


----------



## Duvel

Like Patrick, I too am a journalist who wears the sportcoat and tie on a regular basis. I make no claims to look as good as Patrick, but I do my best for the cause. 

Patrick, I will say that your fit pix have the best set-ups and commentary.


----------



## Billax

It's fifty-two years ago and this is the 1962 Kappa Sigma group photo. Somehow, it is not surprising to me that then - like now - I stick out like a sore thumb.










Yes, it's a white flannel blazer.


----------



## Patrick06790

^"One of these things is not like the other..."


I dress better than the owners (which isn't saying much, actually)


----------



## ThePopinjay

Found this old script L.L. Bean 49-er/Topster style sportcoat. Brooks Brothers all silk emblematic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> It's fifty-two years ago and this is the 1962 Kappa Sigma group photo. Somehow, it is not surprising to me that then - like now - I stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a white flannel blazer.


Thank you for sharing. You will always standout.


----------



## Jovan

Last couple days.


----------



## Brio1

^

Give us a close up shot of your bookshelf, Jovan. :icon_study:


----------



## Jovan

I'll spoil it for ya: Most of them are high fantasy and most of them are my partner's. Have read maybe a handful out of the at least hundred.


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> I'll spoil it for ya: Most of them are high fantasy and most of them are my partner's. Have read maybe a handful out of the at least hundred.


Quite the opposite of my bookshelf, then. It looks like your average saturday afternoon schedule for the SciFi Channel.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> It's fifty-two years ago and this is the 1962 Kappa Sigma group photo. Somehow, it is not surprising to me that then - like now - I stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a white flannel blazer.


You look great. Did you get a hard time for wearing it form the other guys? Also, looks like someone went sans sport coat in the last row just off center to our right.


----------



## Billax

Fading Fast said:


> You look great. Did you get a hard time for wearing it form the other guys? Also, looks like someone went sans sport coat in the last row just off center to our right.


I can't remember, but I doubt it. The guys had seen me wear a silk paisley-covered sport coat and a block print Batik sport coat in light blue with elephants connected trunk-to-tail in horizontal rows around the jacket. White wool flannel may have seemed pretty tame to them! I do remember that they wanted me to be in the front row.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> I can't remember, but I doubt it. The guys had seen me wear a silk paisley-covered sport coat and a block print Batik sport coat in light blue with elephants connected trunk-to-tail in horizontal rows around the jacket. White wool flannel may have seemed pretty tame to them! I do remember that they wanted me to be in the front row.


Heard in the background - "we'll at least HE didn't wear that crazy elephant sport coat - phew!" Just kidding - they knew they had a rockstar, so they put you in the front row, right where you sit at AAAC.


----------



## gamma68

BB Red Fleece tartan fun shirt
Coach surcingle belt
LE khakis
7' Fraser Fir


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


>


I agree with FF. The front row is a most appropriate location--then and now.

I have to wonder how long the white flannel blazer lasted? Tough to keep clean, no doubt. Looks like a crest is on the chest pocket?

I also find it interesting that only one person is wearing a bow tie.


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, gamma. I couldn't do it, though--the shirt, I mean.


----------



## sskim3

Layered up on a cool winter day in NYC.

LE jacket
Paul stuart Pinpoint oxford shirt
Jcrew tie and vest
Zegna corduroy
Florsheim shell


----------



## Billax

Thanks, Gamma and Fading Fast! Yup, three guys with crests on their breast pockets. As to the singular bow tie, I have no idea. In the early sixties on campus, they were even less seen than they are today.
________________________________________________________

Weather in Durham today: 53º with 62% relative humidity. Sunny skies.

Off to the Durham Sports Club for their Christmas lunch.



















BB camelhair sport coat, J. Crew 6 button vest, BB OCBD, MacNeil & Moore duck tie, Royal Silk PS, Orvis Blackwatch trousers, Pantherella Navy OTC socks, AE Walnut shoes and belt.


----------



## Duvel

Great as usual, 'lax. Excellent pocket square color!


----------



## Topsider

ThePopinjay said:


> View attachment 13581
> View attachment 13582
> 
> 
> Found this old script L.L. Bean 49-er/Topster style sportcoat. Brooks Brothers all silk emblematic.


Wow. Amazing find. No moth holes or anything?


----------



## Topsider

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thank you for sharing. You will always standout.


Agreed!


----------



## svb




----------



## yoshi

BJ Keats Harris tweed
BB OCBD
Ben Silver bow
LE flannels
AE Park Avenues


----------



## Brio1

Jovan said:


> I'll spoil it for ya: Most of them are high fantasy and most of them are my partner's. Have read maybe a handful out of the at least hundred.


Well , better Heinlein than Harlequin , my friend. And I also tend to buy more than I read.

" Buying books would be a good thing if we could also buy the time to read them. "

- Schopenhauer


----------



## Flairball

Back into the swing of things. Dog walk, and errands are all I've got planned for today.


----------



## Ensiferous

I've been away from the big WAYWT thread for a while...


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


> I've been away from the big WAYWT thread for a while...


Awesome! Don't be such a stranger!!


----------



## Duvel

Fantastic, Ens. Can we talk about those sharpest of sharp creases! Wow.


----------



## Topsider

Duvel said:


> Fantastic, Ens. Can we talk about those sharpest of sharp creases! Wow.


----------



## Dave

This has more or less become my uniform (sorry for looking like I haven't slept enough):







North Face fleece jacket
LL Bean Shetland 
BB button-down
Levi's 505s
PRL socks
Vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## stcolumba

.....


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour, O'Connell's Shetland, AE, Brooks Bros trouser, JPress shirt


----------



## Trad-ish

I'm tired of getting schooled by you knuckleheads.



















Local clothing shop sport coat
BB unlined OBCD
PRL tie
Bills M2
Targyles
AE Kennetts


----------



## Billax

stcolumba: Very nice. Probably nice enough to have posted twice! Of course, I could look at your offerings all day, every day. You're doing the rugged look better than anyone since Jeremiah Johnson.

Trad-ish: Very nice sport coat, shirt, and tie. Impressive.


----------



## Trad-ish

Billax said:


> stcolumba: Very nice. Probably nice enough to have posted twice! Of course, I could look at your offerings all day, every day. You're doing the rugged look better than anyone since Jeremiah Johnson.
> 
> Trad-ish: Very nice sport coat, shirt, and tie. Impressive.


Thanks Billax!


----------



## Pentheos

No fleece, please.


----------



## Jovan

Reuben said:


> Quite the opposite of my bookshelf, then. It looks like your average saturday afternoon schedule for the SciFi Channel.





Brio1 said:


> Well , better Heinlein than Harlequin , my friend. And I also tend to buy more than I read.
> 
> " Buying books would be a good thing if we could also buy the time to read them. "
> 
> - Schopenhauer


Comments on my bookshelf, nothing about the actual focus of the pictures.


----------



## Dave

Pentheos said:


> No fleece, please.


I assume you're addressing me. What do you have against fleece?


----------



## Spin Evans

Trad-ish said:


> I'm tired of getting schooled by you knuckleheads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Local clothing shop sport coat
> BB unlined OBCD
> PRL tie
> Bills M2
> Targyles
> AE Kennetts


WHAT a roll!!

StC, Bill, Flairball, OCBD, and Ensif -- y'all are making me regret living in a subtropical clime. Such lush, rich layering.


----------



## Spin Evans

I think that Duvel has a sweater, if not just like this, then incredibly similar. Mine is considerably newer, and therefore, likely thinner. But I quite like it.

J Crew cardigan
BB Oxford
Trafalgar belt
PRL khakis
Uniqlo socks
Dexter loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> I think that Duvel has a sweater, if not just like this, then incredibly similar. Mine is considerably newer, and therefore, likely thinner. But I quite like it.
> 
> J Crew cardigan
> BB Oxford
> Trafalgar belt
> PRL khakis
> Uniqlo socks
> Dexter loafers


Excellent looking cardigan. Shawl collars are always winners.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> stcolumba: Very nice. Probably nice enough to have posted twice! Of course, I could look at your offerings all day, every day. You're doing the rugged look better than anyone since Jeremiah Johnson.
> 
> Trad-ish: Very nice sport coat, shirt, and tie. Impressive.


Thank you for the kind comment. Oops. I did not realize that the pictures were posted twice. I shall try to delete.


----------



## stcolumba

yoshi said:


> BJ Keats Harris tweed
> BB OCBD
> Ben Silver bow
> LE flannels
> AE Park Avenues


Fantastic tie, sir!!!


----------



## stcolumba

svb said:


>


Just say "yes" to patches! Very smart looking.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> It's fifty-two years ago and this is the 1962 Kappa Sigma group photo. Somehow, it is not surprising to me that then - like now - I stick out like a sore thumb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's a white flannel blazer.


A truly fantastic picture.


----------



## Duvel

I have that very cardigan, Spin. Looks good on you.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

svb said:


>


This is by far my favorite rig that you have posted.


----------



## eagle2250

Dave said:


> I assume you're addressing me. What do you have against fleece?


Not intending to speak for the member you quoted as part of your inquiry, but I suspect his comment was in reference to the fleece being made of synthetic fibers. It's Trad to be true to our sartorial history. In these parts, natural fibers cotton and wool rule and synthetics cause many to shrink back in horror (LOL), even when those synthetics may indeed perform in superior fashion at keeping us warm and dry. Haven't you heard, it's arguably Trad to be cold and wet! LOL.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'd say something like "you can pry my polar fleece from my cold, dead hands," but the point of the synthetic stuff is that it keeps you from being cold and dead.

But I don't wear it when I want to be particularly well-dressed. My go-to casual outerwear is some kind of brushed nylon LL Bean thing, and I have a zip-up fleece like yours somewhere, but I find for walking around town that the fleece can easily be replaced by a sweater.

The updated edition of the _Preppy Handbook_ has some very funny hand-wringing over polar fleece, but I forget what side it eventually falls down on.


----------



## Duvel

I'm not a fan of polar fleece but I hear it is very warm. And aren't the vintage LL Bean Norwegian sweaters valued in part for their percentage of rayon with the wool?


----------



## fred johnson

Today: Bills M1, vintage Hathaway mini tartancheck shirt, gray LL bean Shetland, JM brown pennies, 20 year old POLO jacket (think barbour copy, identical without the need to rewax )


----------



## Brio1

svb said:


>


I also like this jacket. But I don't care for the hipster backdrop. Where are we ? I thought that this was tradville. :eek2:


----------



## Duvel

svb, while your overall look in this photo leans a little too far in the direction of hipster for my tastes, I do think this looks good on you. The patches and the pockets on the jacket are interesting.


----------



## sskim3

Was told that we needed to dress up today.... Decided to wear a bow tie. Was wondering if the bow tie and pocket square went okay together.


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> Today: Bills M1, vintage Hathaway mini tartancheck shirt, gray LL bean Shetland, JM brown pennies, 20 year old POLO jacket (think barbour copy, identical without the need to rewax )


Pics, or it didn't happen.


----------



## yoshi




----------



## Pentheos

My problem with fleece has nothing to do with its synthetic nature or its insulating properties. I own a fleece jacket and wear it out when I'm doing chores or light hiking. It serves its purpose.

This thread is about being dressed up, not down, and fleece is decidedly casual in nature. That's why I'd prefer not to see it on this forum.

I come here to see well-dressed gentlemen in suits and jackets, men dressing in a particular style that recalls the past and is not fashion-forward. I come here for inspiration for my own outfits. I come here to learn about fashion by seeing how tasteful men are wearing their clothes. Occasionally, someone will post a more casual outfit, and those can be interesting as well, but there is usually something trad in what they wear, a thick gray sweatshirt, for example.

Anyone can wear fleece---in fact, nearly everyone does. Let's set the bar higher around here.


----------



## efdll

sskim3 said:


> Was told that we needed to dress up today.... Decided to wear a bow tie. Was wondering if the bow tie and pocket square went okay together.


The whole ensemble couldn't be better.


----------



## Duvel

Those may be your expectations but I think we've all seen excellent examples here of how to dress well, whether that is up or down. It is hardly all suits and jackets here, nor should it be.



Pentheos said:


> *This thread is about being dressed up, not down,* and fleece is decidedly casual in nature. That's why I'd prefer not to see it on this forum.
> 
> I come here to see well-dressed gentlemen in *suits and jackets, men dressing in a particular style that recalls the past *and is not fashion-forward. I come here for inspiration for my own outfits. I come here to learn about fashion by seeing how tasteful men are wearing their clothes. Occasionally, someone will post a more casual outfit, and those can be interesting as well, but there is usually something trad in what they wear, a thick gray sweatshirt, for example.
> 
> Anyone can wear fleece---in fact, nearly everyone does. Let's set the bar higher around here.


----------



## Dave

Duvel said:


> Those may be your expectations but I think we've all seen excellent examples here of how to dress well, whether that is up or down. It is hardly all suits and jackets here, nor should it be.


Thank you, Duvel!


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks FLC & Duvel.


----------



## Z.J.P

yoshi said:


>


:aportnoy:


----------



## svb

stcolumba said:


> Just say "yes" to patches! Very smart looking.





oxford cloth button down said:


> This is by far my favorite rig that you have posted.





Brio1 said:


> I also like this jacket. But I don't care for the hipster backdrop. Where are we ? I thought that this was tradville. :eek2:





Duvel said:


> svb, while your overall look in this photo leans a little too far in the direction of hipster for my tastes, I do think this looks good on you. The patches and the pockets on the jacket are interesting.


Thanks guys. Funny that the background, of all things, is getting some critique here, but ok.

The patches are goat suede and have a really great hand to them. I wonder if you guys think they are a little high on the arms though. It's not a huge deal, but the center of the patch should about meet my elbow, right? Not sure what my tailor will think if I ask him to move the patches an inch or so down, but I'm sure that's an option...


----------



## Jovan

My own contribution to the recent, and awesome, smattering of tweed sport coats here. This is one of the infamous Stafford Harris Tweed from a year ago.





https://imageshack.com/i/paUt5jW8j


----------



## Z.J.P

Jovan,

Which OCBD is that? I'm going to pull the trigger on that Ratio OCBD you reviewed.


----------



## Flairball

Tonight's rig. Busting out the new Orvis lovat shawl lapel cardigan.

The details.

























The full Monty. 
















Sorry for the lousy pics. In the evening the lighting is horrible.


----------



## loarbmhs

I disagree. I think the background is a nice counterpoint to the traditional jacket-wonderfully unexpected. Give svb a break; perhaps the Princeton campus was booked for another photo shoot the day he posed for this one.



Brio1 said:


> I also like this jacket. But I don't care for the hipster backdrop. Where are we ? I thought that this was tradville. :eek2:


----------



## Duvel

They let hipsters onto the Princeton campus these days!?

Just kidding.


----------



## Z.J.P

Let's try and come up with a better word than "hipster." So far, it seems to have over 100 different meanings. I think somewhere along the way, a wrong turn was taken.


----------



## Duvel

Still recovering from 4 years in Asheville, where the *hipsters *run rampant. I'll try to do better. And I was using the word in jest.

I would be open to suggestions for appropriate synonyms.


----------



## Z.J.P

Oh, it's not your single usage. It's the endless usage everywhere. I'm guilty as well.

I'm just amazed how it can cover so much ground and so many different types of people.


----------



## Z.J.P

Duvel said:


> Still recovering from 4 years in Asheville, where the *hipsters *run rampant. I'll try to do better. And I was using the word in jest.
> 
> I would be open to suggestions for appropriate synonyms.


I'm open, too. I feel like we have painted ourselves into a corner.

Asheville, hmm. Ok, for the hipst... street musicians playing bluegrass, we can say bluegrassers. For the miscreants, we can call them hipst... miscreants. 

I like the term yuppie.


----------



## FLMike

Z.J.P said:


> I'm open, too. I feel like we have painted ourselves into a corner.
> 
> Asheville, hmm. Ok, for the hipst... street musicians playing bluegrass, we can say bluegrassers. For the miscreants, we can call them hipst... miscreants.
> 
> I like the term yuppie.


All the guys with their jeans rolled up on this forum......how about tradsters?


----------



## Roycru

On a cold winter's night that was so deep and with a trio playing Christmas music in the background, I am wearing a Dunn & Co Harris Tweed jacket and doeskin vest, Brooks Brothers shirt and tie, J Crew cord trousers with embroidered dogs (which I tried to convince everyone were reindeer), Eddie Bauer socks, and Allen Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## eagle2250

svb said:


> Thanks guys. Funny that the background, of all things, is getting some critique here, but ok.
> 
> The patches are goat suede and have a really great hand to them. I wonder if you guys think they are a little high on the arms though. It's not a huge deal, but the center of the patch should about meet my elbow, right? Not sure what my tailor will think if I ask him to move the patches an inch or so down, but I'm sure that's an option...


Please keep in perspective that it was but a single member, perhaps two, who commented negatively on the background. Frankly, I think it is one of the elements that make your posting uniquely you! I suspect you have quite the fan base in these parts. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> Please keep in perspective that it was but a single member, perhaps two, who commented negatively on the background. Frankly, I think it is one of the elements that make your posting uniquely you! I suspect you have quite the fan base in these parts. :thumbs-up:


I agree. You can include me in your fan base. I always enjoy your submissions. And your urban background.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Duvel said:


> Still recovering from 4 years in Asheville, where the *hipsters *run rampant. I'll try to do better. And I was using the word in jest.
> 
> I would be open to suggestions for appropriate synonyms.


Douche??


----------



## sskim3

Enough of this hipster talk! Agree with others that svb looks great and the back drop is uniquely awesome. 

My meager contribution:
Gloverall duffle coat
Ll bean norwegian sweater
Uniqlo OCBD
LE pants
Chippewa boots


----------



## Duvel

For the record, I never said svb or the background did not look great. I just want to distinguish myself on that point.

Sskim, that is a great sweater! Nicely done.


----------



## gamma68

Trad-ish said:


> Local clothing shop sport coat
> BB unlined OBCD
> PRL tie
> Bills M2
> Targyles
> AE Kennetts


That's a lovely tie and it works great with the jacket. I also like the socks!


----------



## gamma68

svb said:


>


This is a very artistically composed shot. The background colors complement the rig perfectly. The grafitti is a little distracting, but I can only guess that it's genuine and not some kind of "urban art project."

For me, elbow patches on a jacket work best when they're "earned" and not placed on as a design element. I think they look good and I like the color, but wonder if they're covering any holes?


----------



## Duvel

It is a very effective shot. I don't find the graffiti distracting. It reminds me of registration markings on a magazine page mock-up, and it echoes the markings in the background.



gamma68 said:


> This is a very artistically composed shot. The background colors complement the rig perfectly. The grafitti is a little distracting, but I can only guess that it's genuine and not some kind of "urban art project."


----------



## Flairball

sskim3 said:


> Enough of this hipster talk! Agree with others that svb looks great and the back drop is uniquely awesome.
> 
> My meager contribution:
> Gloverall duffle coat
> Ll bean norwegian sweater
> Uniqlo OCBD
> LE pants
> Chippewa boots


Great rig. What, if any, hat are you sporting today?


----------



## sskim3

Flairball said:


> Great rig. What, if any, hat are you sporting today?


It is a JAB 100% wool cap that I got for $12 during one of there reoccurring sales. It's held up pretty well for the past year but definitely want to expand the hat collection with better pieces at some point.


----------



## RT-Bone

New sweater. 

Top:
-Sweater
-Tie
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE Canvas chinos
-LLB wool ragg socks
-J.Crew macs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Nice! and much less than what I paid for my Wigens flat cap.



sskim3 said:


> It is a JAB 100% wool cap that I got for $12 during one of there reoccurring sales. It's held up pretty well for the past year but definitely want to expand the hat collection with better pieces at some point.


----------



## Flairball

sskim3 said:


> It is a JAB 100% wool cap that I got for $12 during one of there reoccurring sales. It's held up pretty well for the past year but definitely want to expand the hat collection with better pieces at some point.


Very nice. One can not have too many tweed caps.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Nice! and much less than what I paid for my Wigens flat cap.


Thanks! Visited the JJ Hat Center in midtown during the fall and came across this:

I have been eyeing this bad boy for the past month or so... and at $110, price seemed pretty reasonable too...


----------



## Duvel

When it comes to hats (as opposed to caps), I'm not a fan of short brims. At that price, though, you might want to check O'Connell's: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/home.php?cat=361

I'm personally a big fan of Wigens hats and caps.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 49º with 58% relative humidity: Sunny and still today. Off to lunch with the Classic Beauty at our favorite Pulled Pork place.

She's out this morning so these shots are mine (meh)




























Norman Hilton Tweed 3/2 Sack in Moor Green with Blue and Lavender windowpane. BB Blue Gingham shirt, LL Bean Gold Lambswool sweater, LE Stone Dress twills, BB ringed socks, AE Suede belt, PRL Saddle bucks.


----------



## Duvel

Great stuff, B'lax. Making a note to myself that those will be my next pair of bucks (or ones like them). I am partial to the saddle.


----------



## svb

eagle2250 said:


> Please keep in perspective that it was but a single member, perhaps two, who commented negatively on the background. Frankly, I think it is one of the elements that make your posting uniquely you! I suspect you have quite the fan base in these parts. :thumbs-up:


Thanks! And yeah, I realize it was just a couple people. And I don't take any offense re the background anyway. Just thought it was funny that, if anything, that was what was pulling criticism -- hopefully that means the clothes were fine, right? 



Flairball said:


> I agree. You can include me in your fan base. I always enjoy your submissions. And your urban background.





Duvel said:


> For the record, I never said svb or the background did not look great. I just want to distinguish myself on that point.





Duvel said:


> It is a very effective shot. I don't find the graffiti distracting. It reminds me of registration markings on a magazine page mock-up, and it echoes the markings in the background.


Cool, thanks guys!



gamma68 said:


> This is a very artistically composed shot. The background colors complement the rig perfectly. The grafitti is a little distracting, but I can only guess that it's genuine and not some kind of "urban art project."
> 
> For me, elbow patches on a jacket work best when they're "earned" and not placed on as a design element. I think they look good and I like the color, but wonder if they're covering any holes?


The location is the roof of a building in Downtown LA that used to be a theater. It's obviously fallen into a state of disrepair but a new owner is working, on the ground level at least, on getting it back in shape. I shoot most/all of my photos there because it is convenient, usually deserted, and has decent light.

The elbow patches are definitely a design element, but they are one that I tolerate given that, where I live, I would never really have the opportunity to wear a heavy tweed jacket often enough to wear it out. I think there are plenty of examples of elements that were once functional becoming purely aesthetic and this is not one that bothers me, at least.


----------



## conductor

Last day before Christmas break


----------



## Oldsport

I'm not sure how anybody looked at that photo and thought 'hipster' right away. I looked at the photo as a whole before ever looking at the particular set of clothing. It's actually one of the better photos I've seen here on this site, in a lot of ways. You have a man, dressed obviously in traditional, old school clothing, juxtaposed against a very modern, urban setting, and, it all works very well together.


----------



## gamma68

Almost all LLB for running errands this morning...










Gloverall duffle coat
LLB wool scarf (made in Ireland)
LLB cable-knit flecked wool sweater (made in Ireland)
LLB Scotch plaid flannel shirt (navy tartan, probably my favorite color)
LLB 1912 belt (not visible)
LLB Double L flannel-lined jeans
Wigwam hiking socks
Red Wing Beckman boots
Fox River wool gloves with deer leather palms


----------



## Brio1

^

Frankly, I just don't care for the background. However, I'm well aware that Mr. SVB is not in the world to live up to my expectations (I will admit that they can be rather demanding at times) and I hold no doubts as to his being a nice guy. I heartily wish him safe and happy holidays ahead. Thanks for reading ...


----------



## Flairball

sskim3 said:


> Thanks! Visited the JJ Hat Center in midtown during the fall and came across this:
> 
> I have been eyeing this bad boy for the past month or so... and at $110, price seemed pretty reasonable too...


Please don't. For as much as the term hipster is tossed around, and sometimes mistakenly, this hat not only is a hipster staple, but usually the douchiest of hipsters at that. At least around here....


----------



## Flairball

Today I'm off to go "Christmas shopping" with the guys from the firehouse. You know, the type of shopping where you all meet at the pub. Anyway, today's rig probably fits is better in the fashion forum (where I will cross post it), but as this is where I usually post I shall share it with you all.

The details.









The full monty.








Yes. Rocking the cranberry cords.


----------



## Duvel

I'm sure my "hipster" reaction has only to do with my social and cultural conditioning, and I hardly posit it as an absolute. I couldn't help it. I saw it and that's what I thought. I can't apologize for that. At the same time, I think it is a good look on svb, and it is superb photography.



Triathlete said:


> I'm not sure how anybody looked at that photo and thought 'hipster' right away. I looked at the photo as a whole before ever looking at the particular set of clothing. It's actually one of the better photos I've seen here on this site, in a lot of ways. You have a man, dressed obviously in traditional, old school clothing, juxtaposed against a very modern, urban setting, and, it all works very well together.


----------



## Jovan

Z.J.P said:


> Jovan,
> 
> Which OCBD is that? I'm going to pull the trigger on that Ratio OCBD you reviewed.


That is the very one from Ratio Clothing, with "secret" long roll button-down collar and back collar button.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

I meant nothing disparaging in my post, I hope nobody took it that way. I work at the old Philadelphia Navy Yard that has now been transformed into part Navy but mostly private businesses. One of the core businesses here is the Urban Outfitters HQ. There are so many 'hipsters' in all the same uniform (you know, to be different) it's ridiculous. I am an avid bicyclist (see username) and had a single speed / fixed gear bike that I used for training. Had! I couldn't stand the thought of looking like part of the 'hipster gotta be cool and ride a fixed gear bike' crowd anymore. I've also completely lost interest in Alden 'Indy' boots...


----------



## Duvel

When hipsters start going trad, I'm not sure how I'll feel. Maybe I'll like them better. Maybe they won't be hipsters anymore, though. 

All in jest.


----------



## Z.J.P

Jovan said:


> That is the very one from Ratio Clothing, with "secret" long roll button-down collar and back collar button.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


:thumbs-up:. I think I'm going to skip the back collar button. You raised the collar band height a bit, correct?


----------



## gamma68

Far too much discussion about "hispters" in the WAYWT thread. Extended sidebars are probably best served in a separate thread.

Let's refocus on the intent of this thread. I'll start.



Flairball said:


> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Rocking the cranberry cords.


I don't know how others feel about it, but I like the matching tie/scarf. I also would like a pair of cranberry-colored cords, but am not sure how to pair them. I have a pair of cranberry chinos now and am not sure what would work best. Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Brio1

Whither the " Lumbersexual " ? :icon_pale:


----------



## Brio1

Flairball said:


> Today I'm off to go "Christmas shopping" with the guys from the firehouse. You know, the type of shopping where you all meet at the pub. Anyway, today's rig probably fits is better in the fashion forum (where I will cross post it), but as this is where I usually post I shall share it with you all.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Rocking the cranberry cords.


The tie and scarf look sharp with the corduroy trousers, Mr. Flairball.


----------



## Patrick06790

Later this evening I plan to run amok, a little.
Here I am modeling by the fridge, which has stains on the door that resist all known solvents, in an old Southwick tweed jacket, a modern JAB non-iron pinpoint, a Hober tie, Lambourne moleskins and AE Leeds.


----------



## Brio1

Duvel said:


> Agreed! Let's not talk about hipsters anymore! I know I won't.


Hipsters are so passe ! Lumbersexual is apparently all the rage now!


----------



## stcolumba

Twas the Friday before Christmas....

So many carols to practice. So little time.

LL Bean Shetland sweater
JPress ocbd
Pierpont Hicks wool tie
Epaulet wool toursers
AE suede


----------



## Duvel

Great sweater color, St.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


> Later this evening I plan to run amok, a little.
> Here I am modeling by the fridge, which has stains on the door that resist all known solvents, in an old Southwick tweed jacket, a modern JAB non-iron pinpoint, a Hober tie, Lambourne moleskins and AE Leeds.


Well, this is a great outfit in which to run amok, if even just a little. Gogettem, Patrick!


----------



## Patrick06790

Brio1 said:


> Hipsters are so passe ! Lumbersexual is apparently all the rage now!


Ewww.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68, great everything with the sweater being an incredible piece - any idea what year it is from?

stcolumba - wonderful simple shot of why trad looks so good - simple, classic, elegant.


----------



## orange fury

My pants were a hit tonight at the company Christmas party:


Seen: Corbin jacket - Bills Christmas cords - Cole Haan Ascot II's - Beau Ties Ltd glen plaid bow - Brooks OCBD
Unseen: Ralph Lauren OTC pindot socks - Tissot Desire watch - Jos A Bank belt


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax said:


> Well, this is a great outfit in which to run amok, if even just a little. Gogettem, Patrick!


That's a decent looking collar roll.


----------



## stcolumba

Don't laugh. 
Saturday morning errands.
Mackinaw: Chippewa Woolen Mills
Shirt: Ledbury Roosevelt
Sweater: Orvis
Trouser: J Crew Bowery
Boots: Wolverine 1000

All this talk about "lumbersexual" made me laugh. I had never heard the term, before, until a couple of weeks ago when I was in Chicago. I was wearing this mackinaw jacket (vintage Chippewa Woolen Mills) in a Starbucks around the corner from the place were I was staying in Lincoln Park. Ahead of me in line was a well dressed, well heeled young -looking business man who asked me if the coat was by Filson. When I told him that it is a very vintage jacket that was made in Wisconsin, he offered me $400 cash, on the spot for it. When I inquired why he would be interested in a jacket like this, he explained the whole lumbersexual thing to me. Oh dear. I had no idea that I was being trendy.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> My pants were a hit tonight at the company Christmas party:
> 
> 
> Seen: Corbin jacket - Bills Christmas cords - Cole Haan Ascot II's - Beau Ties Ltd glen plaid bow - Brooks OCBD
> Unseen: Ralph Lauren OTC pindot socks - Tissot Desire watch - Jos A Bank belt


Truly, tremendous trousers!!


----------



## Flairball

Heading out with the wife for no other reason than to enjoy the day.

The details.









The details-color and texture.









The full Monty.


----------



## Spin Evans

stcolumba said:


> Don't laugh.
> Saturday morning errands.
> Mackinaw: Chippewa Woolen Mills
> Shirt: Ledbury Roosevelt
> Sweater: Orvis
> Trouser: J Crew Bowery
> Boots: Wolverine 1000
> 
> All this talk about "lumbersexual" made me laugh. I had never heard the term, before, until a couple of weeks ago when I was in Chicago. I was wearing this mackinaw jacket (vintage Chippewa Woolen Mills) in a Starbucks around the corner from the place were I was staying in Lincoln Park. Ahead of me in line was a well dressed, well heeled young -looking business man who asked me if the coat was by Filson. When I told him that it is a very vintage jacket that was made in Wisconsin, he offered me $400 cash, on the spot for it. When I inquired why he would be interested in a jacket like this, he explained the whole lumbersexual thing to me. Oh dear. I had no idea that I was being trendy.


Is it okay to smile? Because that is a wonderful, wonderful picture, and an equally great story. I'm glad that you didn't swap the history of your hard-working mackinaw for the money.

Flairball, that's a great PS. The blue is very refreshing, but not jarring, to the eyes.

OF, the pants are great, but what I like is that Corbin. Haven't noticed how great the lines on that thing are.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma68, great everything with the sweater being an incredible piece - any idea what year it is from?


Thanks, FF. I acquired the sweater second hand, so I don't know how old it is. It's certainly not a vintage piece.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Flairball said:


> Heading out with the wife for no other reason than to enjoy the day.
> 
> The details.


What is the motive of that PS and who made it?


----------



## Flairball

PaultheSwede said:


> What is the motive of that PS and who made it?


The PS is made by Hilfiger, and has a fox motif. It was part of a set which included a bow tie which I have yet to wear.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13619
> 
> 
> Don't laugh.
> Saturday morning errands.
> Mackinaw: Chippewa Woolen Mills
> Shirt: Ledbury Roosevelt
> Sweater: Orvis
> Trouser: J Crew Bowery
> Boots: Wolverine 1000
> 
> All this talk about "lumbersexual" made me laugh. I had never heard the term, before, until a couple of weeks ago when I was in Chicago. I was wearing this mackinaw jacket (vintage Chippewa Woolen Mills) in a Starbucks around the corner from the place were I was staying in Lincoln Park. Ahead of me in line was a well dressed, well heeled young -looking business man who asked me if the coat was by Filson. When I told him that it is a very vintage jacket that was made in Wisconsin, he offered me $400 cash, on the spot for it. When I inquired why he would be interested in a jacket like this, he explained the whole lumbersexual thing to me. Oh dear. I had no idea that I was being trendy.


Best menswear story I've heard this year, stc. Thanks!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Best menswear story I've heard this year, stc. Thanks!


+1. .


----------



## bignilk

orange fury said:


> My pants were a hit tonight at the company Christmas party:
> 
> 
> Seen: Corbin jacket - Bills Christmas cords - Cole Haan Ascot II's - Beau Ties Ltd glen plaid bow - Brooks OCBD
> Unseen: Ralph Lauren OTC pindot socks - Tissot Desire watch - Jos A Bank belt


I got some similar Bill's for the Christmas season. Same pattern but flannel instead of cords. As you can tell, my wife doesn't appreciate them, but everyone else seemed to like them. Sorry for the poor quality photo.

Actually, now that I look at them next to each other, the pattern isn't the same.


----------



## Dave

At Barnes and Noble to chill while everybody else is Christmas shopping, or so it seems:

LLB Shetland
PRL beige button down (I think it's called the Blaire)
Levi's 505
Dickies belt
J. Crew camp socks
8" Bean Boots


----------



## orange fury

bignilk said:


> I got some similar Bill's for the Christmas season. Same pattern but flannel instead of cords. As you can tell, my wife doesn't appreciate them, but everyone else seemed to like them. Sorry for the poor quality photo.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at them next to each other, the pattern isn't the same.


Haha that's an awesome picture, she looks thrilled that those even exist.

im a fan though, and the patterns are close enough to be in the same general category. I love my cords, but it has to be pretty cool outside to wear them- I've worn my wool blackwatch Bills far more often this winter.


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> OF, the pants are great, but what I like is that Corbin. Haven't noticed how great the lines on that thing are.


I appreciate it, it's my favorite blazer. I had to have the sides brought in a bit when I bought it, but I had my tailor keep the same overall shape. I think he did really good work on it. The only problem is that I now have a J Press 3/2 that almost never gets worn and a Orvis 3/2 that will be going on the exchange due to lack of use lol.


----------



## ArtVandalay

Jovan said:


> My own contribution to the recent, and awesome, smattering of tweed sport coats here. This is one of the infamous Stafford Harris Tweed from a year ago.


I regret not picking one of those up on clearance last year.


----------



## orange fury

Going with Mrs. OF to wander around and do Christmasy things (look at lights, go to dinner, etc). It's been a while since I last wore this sweater, as it seems more spring appropriate to me, but it felt right:


Seen: Ralph Lauren tennis sweater - Brooks navy snowflake cords - Brooks unistripe OCBD - Ralph Lauren socks - Cole Haan bit loafers
Unseen: Tissot Desire - Jos A Bank belt


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13619
> 
> 
> Don't laugh.
> Saturday morning errands.
> Mackinaw: Chippewa Woolen Mills
> Shirt: Ledbury Roosevelt
> Sweater: Orvis
> Trouser: J Crew Bowery
> Boots: Wolverine 1000
> 
> All this talk about "lumbersexual" made me laugh. I had never heard the term, before, until a couple of weeks ago when I was in Chicago. I was wearing this mackinaw jacket (vintage Chippewa Woolen Mills) in a Starbucks around the corner from the place were I was staying in Lincoln Park. Ahead of me in line was a well dressed, well heeled young -looking business man who asked me if the coat was by Filson. When I told him that it is a very vintage jacket that was made in Wisconsin, he offered me $400 cash, on the spot for it. When I inquired why he would be interested in a jacket like this, he explained the whole lumbersexual thing to me. Oh dear. I had no idea that I was being trendy.


The wife, as a Michigander and a fellow Wolverine fan, is normally a fan of your postings and pics, but is not happy with the one above. LOL. It seems she fears that today's picture of your's may be just enough motivation to pull my old Woolrich Mackinaw from the closet and wear it once again. As for me...what a great jacket! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

bignilk said:


> I got some similar Bill's for the Christmas season. Same pattern but flannel instead of cords. As you can tell, my wife doesn't appreciate them, but everyone else seemed to like them. Sorry for the poor quality photo.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at them next to each other, the pattern isn't the same.


That's still a fabulous picture. I need to take a similar one of my partner expressing her disapproval of the madras sport coat.



ArtVandalay said:


> I regret not picking one of those up on clearance last year.


It's more English countryside than trad in style, but a great deal at $60.

Dragon Inside flannel suit arrived yesterday.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan- I love that suit, the fabric looks fantastic. Also love the side tabs :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Thanks!


----------



## PaultheSwede

Love those pants bignilk, perfekt for a christmas party


----------



## Duvel

Bignik, I have to say that I would share your wife's expression of disgust. I just don't "get" the plaid pants thing, but then there are many GTH items that just aren't my style. That said, it does look like you guys are having a party. Seasons greetings and all that!


----------



## jimw

Wow, Bignilk, I'd say you hit the nail right on the head with your look - very festive, yet well put-together. As much as I'd like to pull off the same flair with tartan flannels, I just couldn't do it - would look wrong on me. This is why I'm always respectful of those who can go sockless with loafers and a blazer, wear big colours, etc. And don't worry: once your wife sees that you Own that look, she'll come around to see the righteousness of your cause!



bignilk said:


> I got some similar Bill's for the Christmas season. Same pattern but flannel instead of cords. As you can tell, my wife doesn't appreciate them, but everyone else seemed to like them. Sorry for the poor quality photo.
> 
> Actually, now that I look at them next to each other, the pattern isn't the same.


----------



## gamma68

Celebrating Christmas with the family today...







Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer 
BB white OCBD
Cordial Churchman cotton bow tie
BB cotton pocket square
LE sweater vest (made in Scotland)
BB belt (not visible)
Vintage BB '346' blackwatch trousers
BB argyle socks (made in England)
AE Polo saddle shoes


----------



## stcolumba

Home from church. In today's Scripture readings, the word, "Behold" was oft heard. 'Tis a pity that we don't use "behold" in our every day conversation.

Hmmmm? Behold! The bow tie!

This tie was made by forum member, @TJN. 'Tis a pity that he does not post here, any more. He is now a college student and often has great posts on his Tumblr.

Really liking @Gamma's trousers. I'm wearing the same BB argyle socks. 
"Great minds think alike?"


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon. First wearing of the duffel for the season.


----------



## WillBarrett

Very much jealous of those of you who enjoy a family Christmas that involves neckwear and dress shoes. Love that I can be relaxed and casual, but wish that our festivities did occasionally involve dressing up a notch.


----------



## Topsider

stcolumba said:


> Sunday afternoon. First wearing of the duffel for the season.


Behold! The Duffel.


----------



## Billax

Gamma, that is a first rate outfit! stc, the mottling in the jacket looks GREAt with the Bow and the PS. 
________________
Weather in Durham today: 51º with 58% relative humidity. Still. with cloudless skies.

Off to lunch at our favorite pulled pork place.




























Norman Hilton 3/2 sack of Shetland wool w/ window panes of red horizontals and orange and gold verticals. with Royal Silk Raw Silk PS, J. Press Yellow flap pocket OCBD, John Comfort English tie, LE dress twills, yellow Marcoliani crew socks, AE Walnut belt and Cavanaugh loafers.


----------



## Dave

After Mass:

Jos. A. Bank blazer
PRL OCBD
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (it's reversible -- black on one side, brown on the other; that's why it's the one I'm always wearing ... also, since I'm losing weight I wanted a cheap belt so that once I'm down a pants size I will not have wasted money on a belt I won't be wearing much longer)
Lucchese Classics full quill cowboy boots
Not pictured: Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> Celebrating Christmas with the family today...
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer
> BB white OCBD
> Cordial Churchman cotton bow tie
> BB cotton pocket square
> LE sweater vest (made in Scotland)
> BB belt (not visible)
> Vintage BB '346' blackwatch trousers
> BB argyle socks (made in England)
> AE Polo saddle shoes


Nice coat/trouser concept but tartan clashes very loudly with argyle. Recommend swapping the socks for a solid and saving the tie for summer wear.


----------



## sskim3

Hosted a holiday party last night. 

LL bean shetland sweater
J Crew flannel shirt
J Crew pants
J Crew slippers

Had to cook for 11 people menu consisted off:
Vegan eggplant parm
Vegan mac and cheese
BBQ chicken
Kale salad
And lots of drinks

BTW for those who are whiskey drinkers, I highly recommend an Irish whiskey called green spot. Very smooth and exceptional. For the price point, you can't complain and beats anything near this price range. Snagged a bottle for $44 on sale (reg is $52).


----------



## RT-Bone

sskim3 said:


> BTW for those who are whiskey drinkers, I highly recommend an Irish whiskey called green spot. Very smooth and exceptional. For the price point, you can't complain and beats anything near this price range. Snagged a bottle for $44 on sale (reg is $52).


Green Spot is great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


> Nice coat/trouser concept but tartan clashes very loudly with argyle. Recommend swapping the socks for a solid and saving the tie for summer wear.


The blackwatch trousers have a more subtle pattern than it appears in the photo with the socks/shoes. So I don't think they clash with the socks as much as it might appear.

I had three bow tie choices: the one I wore (the "Marley" which Cordial Churchman bills as a "Christmas tie") and two others (pictured below) in tartan patterns. I'll pose the question to you, KStreet: which one would you have chosen? I didn't think it was acceptable to mix tartans, which is why I opted for the Marley. But I see your point that since its colors are lighter it could possibly work as a summer bow tie. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Royal Stewart and Black Watch are often mixed in military uniforms. Pipers in the Black Watch Regiment for example wear Royal Stewart kilts and plaids but the pipe bag cover is black watch. In most cases, though, mixing tartan doesn't seem to work. 
On another note, those socks are great, I have a pair myself and love them.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

From earlier today for lunch/church:



Brooks snowflake cords (they're navy, the color didn't come out well) - Brooks unistripe OCBD - Jos A Bank belt


----------



## Roycru

Wearing argyle socks with various tartans has been traditional for many years........


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Wearing argyle socks with various tartans has been traditional for many


This has to be the greatest reply to a topic in the history of this Forum. Love it!


----------



## bignilk

Thanks for the comments everyone.
Clashing or not, I was wearing argyle socks with those plaid pants too.


----------



## K Street

I made no comments about whether or not it was traditional. I said it clashed.


----------



## RT-Bone

Off to the tailor in a bit to pick up my new JD chinos and LE 10 wale cords. 

Top:
-LE lambswool 
-BB broadcloth sport shirt

Bottom:
-JD Dalton slim fit chinos
-Targyles
-AE Squeakers






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

K Street said:


> I made no comments about whether or not it was traditional. I said it clashed.


I've got your back K. I think solid colored socks would have been a much better choice. I wore solid red socks with my blackwatch trousers the other night. Navy would have been my second choice.


----------



## gamma68

I'd still like to know which bow tie KStreet would have selected. Others can feel free to chime in.


----------



## leisureclass

Although I like the trou and the socks quite a bit, I don't think I would wear them together. I can also see where K Street is coming from, given that it's a cotton tie in a lighter shade.

When wearing something like tartan I would strive to make the rest of the outfit very simple and plain, like solid colored socks and tie (or none at all) and no PS.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I'd still like to know which bow tie KStreet would have selected. Others can feel free to chime in.


Navy with white pindots would be my thought. But then, that's a standard response from me


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> I'd still like to know which bow tie KStreet would have selected. Others can feel free to chime in.


I can't speak to the propriety of wearing multiple tartans. However, assuming no changes to the shirt, sweater, or square, I think either of the other options would be too much red.

I might try something like this in gold, or maybe green:

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Mini-BB#1-Stripe-Bow-Tie/A400,default,pd.html


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I really like the snowflake cords, but it bugs me that the snowflakes are red with a small amount of white - shouldn't they have been all white or, at least, predominately white with only a small amount of red accent for color (for some reason this has been on mine mind as I've thought about it since you posted this morning)? I really like them, it just seems odd that they chose to make red the snowflakes dominant color.


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


> I can't speak to the propriety of wearing multiple tartans. However, assuming no changes to the shirt, sweater, or square, I think either of the other options would be too much red.
> 
> I might try something like this in gold, or maybe green:
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Mini-BB#1-Stripe-Bow-Tie/A400,default,pd.html


I'll have to post the question about wearing multiple tartans elsewhere.

Point taken on the socks, although since the Scots have been wearing argyles with tartan for centuries, I guess I'm not in bad company.

I worked with the bow ties I had on hand. Of the three options I had, I thought the Cordial Churchman "Marley" worked best. Looks like that tie isn't a very good Christmas bow tie after all. Gives me a great excuse to shop the BB after Xmas sale.


----------



## Flairball

Going a little casual, today; Barbour, and Bean.

The details- top.









The details- bottom.









The full monty.


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> I worked with the bow ties I had on hand. Of the three options I had, I thought the Cordial Churchman "Marley" worked best. Looks like that tie isn't a very good Christmas bow tie after all. Gives me a great excuse to shop the BB after Xmas sale.


This is a good option from the tie bar: https://www.thetiebar.com/product/B1751


----------



## Billax

I'm probably too late to play Gamma's game, and there are good reasons for a color blind guy not to play games like this, but what the heck....

Teal Green Grosgrain silk bowtie from The Tie Bar:



It's solid, it's a close fit to the green in the trousers, it's VERY formal looking in Grosgrain, and it adds seasonal festivity to the sweater.* 

_________________________________________



*Usually, it only takes a single sharply worded reply to my color blindness defects to keep me silent for a year or more when confronted by topics like this.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


>


Very nice.


----------



## Billax

Patrick06790 said:


>


Very classy, Patrick!


----------



## Topsider

Billax said:


> I'm probably too late to play Gamma's game, and there are good reasons for a color blind guy not to play games like this, but what the heck....
> 
> Teal Green Grosgrain silk bowtie from The Tie Bar:
> 
> It's solid, it's a close fit to the green in the trousers, it's VERY formal looking in Grosgrain, and it adds seasonal festivity to the sweater.*
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> *Usually, it only takes a single sharply worded reply to my color blindness defects to keep me silent for a year or more when confronted by topics like this.


I like the solid darker green idea, provided it's a close match to the green in the trousers. As others have suggested, navy or red wouldn't really offer enough contrast with the sweater and blazer.

I also like K. Street's suggestion of a gold BB stripe.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Dave

Rainy day . . . off to see my lady friend and then pick up my sister:









J. Crew sweater (no cuffs on the sleeves or bottom -- that's just how it was supposed to be -- strange, I know)
J. Crew Secret Wash button-down
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (unseen)
Fox River boot socks
8" Bean Boots

By the way, pardon the clothes on the floor in the bottom pic!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

^^

I have a J. Crew turtleneck without any banding/cuff on the sleeves and bottom. It is, in fact, pretty weird.


----------



## Jovan

Long day + not much of a care = tie blade longer in back and crazed expression. My apologies.




https://imageshack.com/i/f0C1ZojFj


----------



## orange fury

Jovan: love the club collar, that's one detail that I always like on other people but have never liked on myself.


----------



## orange fury

Last work day before Christmas, so Christmas cords:




gratuitous branding, but gratuitous branding with Santa hats:


Lands End doeskin blazer - Brooks ecru OCBD - Brooks Christmas cords - Tommy Hilfiger bow tie - Cole Haan bits - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Baxter - Ralph Lauren socks


----------



## sskim3

Casual outfit before a very long weekend...
Magee Donegal tweed jacket (provided close up of fabric)
Uniqlo shirt
Jcrew lambswool sweater
Old Navy jeans
Stafford boots


----------



## stcolumba

Oh golly! I forgot to celebrate Beethoven's birthday, last week.

LL Bean sweater
I wonder if LL Bean sells Beethoven busts???










Enjoying our daily quota of two minutes of sunshine for the day.

Spirit of Shetland sweater. For once, the camera has picked up the true colors of this sweater.


----------



## fred johnson

LLB Shetland, vintage Arrow Tattersall shirt, not pictured J Press tan cords, LLB Blucher mocs


----------



## jimw

I really like the colour of your sweater (what, somewhere between an orange and camel-colour?) That's nice, comfortable look.


----------



## svb

another one for you guys today


----------



## Spin Evans

sskim3 said:


> Casual outfit before a very long weekend...
> Magee Donegal tweed jacket (provided close up of fabric)
> Uniqlo shirt
> Jcrew lambswool sweater
> Old Navy jeans
> Stafford boots


I really think this is one of your strongest outfits. I think this tweed and the washed denim pair very well, and the color of the boots echoes that of the sweater. Relaxed, not fussy.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Warm and humid today. Everything looks a little rumpled. Probably could have pressed the shirt and pants.
LE gingham
PRL chinos
Rancourt pinch pennys
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr
Untitled by pass the peas, on FlickrUntitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> I really think this is one of your strongest outfits. I think this tweed and the washed denim pair very well, and the color of the boots echoes that of the sweater. Relaxed, not fussy.


Agreed. Well played, sskim!


----------



## L-feld

svb said:


> another one for you guys today


I really think you would benefit from a longer jacket. You look like you have really long legs and the cut of your jackets make you look kind of bottom heavy.

A shirt with longer collar points would also help to balance things out a little bit.


----------



## adoucett

Breaking out this PRL sweater. Please forgive the discrepancy in sleeves showing!


----------



## jimw

TTG - love the watch strap, but what really grabs my eye is the dining room set, chandelier and all. Good look!



Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Warm and humid today. Everything looks a little rumpled. Probably could have pressed the shirt and pants.
> LE gingham
> PRL chinos
> Rancourt pinch pennys
> Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr
> Untitled by pass the peas, on FlickrUntitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> Jovan: love the club collar, that's one detail that I always like on other people but have never liked on myself.


Thanks. Why not, though?



svb said:


> another one for you guys today


:aportnoy:


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Breaking out this PRL sweater. Please forgive the discrepancy in sleeves showing!


Sweater envy! It looks great! Merry Christmas!


----------



## efdll

stcolumba said:


> Oh golly! I forgot to celebrate Beethoven's birthday, last week.
> 
> LL Bean sweater
> I wonder if LL Bean sells Beethoven busts???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying our daily quota of two minutes of sunshine for the day.
> 
> Spirit of Shetland sweater. For once, the camera has picked up the true colors of this sweater.


Roll under, Columba/Dig that great "Ode to Joy"


----------



## sskim3

jimw said:


> I really like the colour of your sweater (what, somewhere between an orange and camel-colour?) That's nice, comfortable look.





Spin Evans said:


> I really think this is one of your strongest outfits. I think this tweed and the washed denim pair very well, and the color of the boots echoes that of the sweater. Relaxed, not fussy.





gamma68 said:


> Agreed. Well played, sskim!


The color of the sweater is "rust", I would call in burnt orange.

Thanks for the compliments. Glad my "dress casual in the office" is getting the Trad approval. My neighbor just complimented me saying that I have a very classic way of dressing. Keep in mind that her and her bf prefer more trendy, fashion forward wear (aka Zara and the like).


----------



## ThePopinjay

Love this! I have the same sweater. It's a good one.

Today: 


Brooks camel hair check jacket, Hathaway point collar, Brooks tie, Navy surcingle belt, Navy Hickey Freeman gabardines,


----------



## FLMike

Family Christmas party at the club. Wanted to wear my BB blackwatch trousers, but the heavy wool would have been way too warm....highs are running close to 80 this week. Anyway, here was my fall-back:

BB 3/2 sack
BB green chinos (a touch too long, I realize)
VV checked Murray button-down (the pattern is washed out in the pic)
Gucci bits
Sid Mashburn buckle on Beltmaster strap (unseen)


----------



## Flairball

sskim3 said:


> Casual outfit before a very long weekend...
> Magee Donegal tweed jacket (provided close up of fabric)
> Uniqlo shirt
> Jcrew lambswool sweater
> Old Navy jeans
> Stafford boots


I've got to agree with the others; great rig.


----------



## loarbmhs

It also looks suspiciously pre-tied. Let's all commit as a New Year's resolution, to learn to tie our own ties. We're not in second grade anymore.



Billax said:


> I'm probably too late to play Gamma's game, and there are good reasons for a color blind guy not to play games like this, but what the heck....
> 
> Teal Green Grosgrain silk bowtie from The Tie Bar:
> 
> It's solid, it's a close fit to the green in the trousers, it's VERY formal looking in Grosgrain, and it adds seasonal festivity to the sweater.*
> 
> _________________________________________
> 
> *Usually, it only takes a single sharply worded reply to my color blindness defects to keep me silent for a year or more when confronted by topics like this.


----------



## gamma68

loarbmhs said:


> It also looks suspiciously pre-tied. Let's all commit as a New Year's resolution, to learn to tie our own ties. We're not in second grade anymore.


Surely an oversight. Billax would never recommend a pre-tied bow tie. And as far as I know, sir, everyone here ties their own.


----------



## Topsider

gamma68 said:


> Surely an oversight. Billax would never recommend a pre-tied bow tie. And as far as I know, sir, everyone here ties their own.


FWIW, tiebar.com sells both pre-tied and self-tie bow ties. Some of their pics appear to show the pre-tied versions. I'm pretty sure Billax was only using the pic to illustrate the color.

Since he made that comment, however, I now fully expect loarbmhs to post some pics of himself wearing bow ties (self-tied, of course).


----------



## orange fury

Topsider said:


> FWIW, tiebar.com sells both pre-tied and self-tie bow ties. Some of their pics appear to show the pre-tied versions. I'm pretty sure Billax was only using the pic to illustrate the color.
> 
> Since he made that comment, however, I now fully expect loarbmhs to post some pics of himself wearing bow ties (self-tied, of course).


+1. Join us, loarbmhs! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Roycru




----------



## gamma68

^ Santa is seated next to the best-dressed man outside of the North Pole. Such a wonderful holiday photo!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Hey everybody, sorry I've not posted in a while, finally getting comfortable enough in my new career to come up for air every once in a while. Wanted to show off some recent acquisitions that I could not be happier with.
JPress OCBDFP from CMDC in what I can only describe as unworn condition, I love this shirt.
Black wool Roosterknit from Reuben, y'all have seen this before, but still awesome
Bills M2 in khaki from eBay, not much that hasn't been said about these pants before...now I just need to get some more since I have a better idea of how they fit.
and last but certainly not least
Oak Street Bootmakers Trench Boot in brown CXL, I feel like I absolutely stole these from the guy who listed them on eBay, like, I want to send him more money. These boots left the factory less than a month ago and the seller only wore them a week and it shows. I don't even know where to start with these boots. The last is awesome, the CXL is, well, CXL and quite thick. Matching CXL laces too. I don't think I could love these boots more. If you are even remotely interested in boots like these, don't dawdle, just get the OSB's. These make my USA made Red Wings look like something you'd get from Payless.
I know these kind of boots are more associated with workwear/streetwear/denim and not really part of the trad aesthetic, but I figure if I'm going to wear boots, they might as well be based off a WW1 design and made out of CXL, and as my fellow Northeasterners can attest, today is definitely a boot day.

It's good to be back


----------



## Spin Evans

Roycru and Orion--Excellent, excellent outfits.


----------



## sskim3

Spin Evans said:


> Roycru and Orion--Excellent, excellent outfits.


Agreed and the boots look fantastic!


----------



## gamma68

Vintage red label Jos A Bank 3/2 blackwatch jacket
BB 'Gatsby' white OCBD
Robert Talbott tie
Trafalgar belt (not visible)
Bills Khakis M2
Saks Fifth Ave. cashmere-blend argyles
Stafford Deacon boots


----------



## FLMike

^Lookin' very sharp, gamma!


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


>


TDO, I was just thinking, I was pretty critical of some of your early efforts....and not always constructively. For that, I apologize. I have to say, you have really come a long way! It's good to have you back.


----------



## orange fury

TDO- love that OCBD and the boots, great look overall!
Gamma- I need that jacket, fantastic rig!

My comparatively meager offering, rig 1 of 3 for today:


LL Bean Royal Stewart flannel - Ralph Lauren chinos - LL Bean shotshell belt - Bean 8" boots - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Brio1

^

The Royal Stewart, aka Prince Charles of Edward is the perfect tartan for this evening and Christmas Day. :thumbs-up:

I'm anticipating the Navy Tartan (quasi-Dress Gordon) from Father Christmas this year. :happy:


----------



## Reuben

Didn't get a great shot of this before changing but I spend the day out delivering cookies, picking up last-minute Christmas gifts (at Kevin's), and getting treated to lunch at the country club by some family friends:


----------



## Brio1

:thumbs-up:


ThatDudeOrion said:


> Hey everybody, sorry I've not posted in a while, finally getting comfortable enough in my new career to come up for air every once in a while. Wanted to show off some recent acquisitions that I could not be happier with.
> JPress OCBDFP from CMDC in what I can only describe as unworn condition, I love this shirt.
> Black wool Roosterknit from Reuben, y'all have seen this before, but still awesome
> Bills M2 in khaki from eBay, not much that hasn't been said about these pants before...now I just need to get some more since I have a better idea of how they fit.
> and last but certainly not least
> Oak Street Bootmakers Trench Boot in brown CXL, I feel like I absolutely stole these from the guy who listed them on eBay, like, I want to send him more money. These boots left the factory less than a month ago and the seller only wore them a week and it shows. I don't even know where to start with these boots. The last is awesome, the CXL is, well, CXL and quite thick. Matching CXL laces too. I don't think I could love these boots more. If you are even remotely interested in boots like these, don't dawdle, just get the OSB's. These make my USA made Red Wings look like something you'd get from Payless.
> I know these kind of boots are more associated with workwear/streetwear/denim and not really part of the trad aesthetic, but I figure if I'm going to wear boots, they might as well be based off a WW1 design and made out of CXL, and as my fellow Northeasterners can attest, today is definitely a boot day.
> 
> It's good to be back


Black knit tie with flap pocket OCBD from J. Press. :cool2: :thumbs-up:


----------



## Billax

Christmas Eve at our house with family:




































Merry Christmas! BB Blazer, J. Crew 6 button, 4 pocket vest, LE Hyde Park OCBD, J. Press tie, Royal Silk Blackwatch PS, Orvis Blackwatch trousers, J. Press OTC socks, AE Grayson tassel loafers.


----------



## Jovan

Merry Christmas! Adding to the Black Watch pile here...

Dragon Inside suit, Sebastian Ward shirt, unknown tie, Ledbury pocket square, Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## Trad-ish

i think that's the most I've ever seen roycru smile!

Reuben - I am dreadfully covetous of those tartan trousers.

billax- I swear, someone needs to do a coffee table book of nothing but your outfits. Always spectacular!

I can't play today, I have no Black Watch plaid items.


----------



## orange fury

Sorry for the graininess of these, my phone camera has been crappy recently. Continuation of my first post:

Rig 2 of 3 for the day. Went to the early Christmas service:



Seen: Corbin 3/2 - Bills blackwatch wool trousers - Brooks OCBD - Brooks A&S bow tie - Lands End vest - Cole Haan bits
Unseen: Bulova watch - Ralph Lauren OTC socks - Jos A Bank belt

Rig 3 of 3 for the day. After church, we went to my parents house for dinner and gifts with the family:


Seen: Pendleton topster - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - Bass Weejuns
Unseen: Ralph Lauren socks - vintage Elgin watch - Jos A Bank belt

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## wacolo

A merry Christmas morning to all. Feeling slouchy and comfortable. Mercer, Carroll & Co, PRL, Sebago and Pantherella.

https://s5.postimg.org/jh9yqeqnr/photo_2.jpg


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Merry Christmas!

In case you want to quantify how much nattier Billax is than I am, here's a photo of my red blazer for comparison.

I wore this with tan corduroys, a patchwork tartan belt, and tan grain AE Macneils.


----------



## Billax

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> In case you want to quantify how much nattier Billax is than I am, here's a photo of my red blazer for comparison.
> 
> I wore this with tan corduroys, a patchwork tartan belt, and tan grain AE Macneils.


YR-r, 
I am honored to be in the Red Blazer Club with you and I'm envious of the Devil-may-care look you're showing in that photo!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Billax said:


> YR-r,
> I am honored to be in the Red Blazer Club with you and I'm envious of the Devil-may-care look you're showing in that photo!


Thank you. I figured if ever there was a day for an exuberant hank, it was today (also, the only green I could work in there was the border of this one.

Any day I get to be in the Red Blazer Club and the Tan Cords Club (coined by Heavy Tweed Jacket) is off to a good start. :icon_viking:


----------



## Ensiferous

YRR, your pocket square, especially against your jacket, is pleasantly redolent of Holly leaves. Well done.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Ensiferous said:


> YRR, your pocket square, especially against your jacket, is pleasantly redolent of Holly leaves. Well done.


I have to agree, looks great!


----------



## gamma68

wacolo said:


> A merry Christmas morning to all. Feeling slouchy and comfortable. Mercer, Carroll & Co, PRL, Sebago and Pantherella.


Wacolo, that's EXACTLY the kind of wool cardigan I'm seeking. It looks very comfortable.


----------



## Jovan

Digging these festive outfits.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> YRR, your pocket square, especially against your jacket, is pleasantly redolent of Holly leaves. Well done.


Absolutely! A stunning image for Christmas.


----------



## Jovan

^ He beat my "Christmas outfit" by a mile.

More casual fare here:


----------



## gamma68

Merry Christmas, everyone!







Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer
BB white OCBD
Lands' End tie
JCrew linen pocket square
Brighton belt (not visible)
Ralph Lauren Polo trousers
Gold Toe argyles
Made-in-USA Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thank you kindly, gents. I'm pleased to report that it actually _stayed_ that way, which was a surprise to me.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Greetings to all, and Merry Christmas to those that celebrate it. Been away for a while, but trying a "remote post".

At at the family cottage (a small place by a big lake):


















Pink BB OCBD
Grey Shetland
LL Bean vest
Levis
Bean boots
Labrador retriever
Lake view

Great showing by so many in this thread!


----------



## orange fury

Spent Christmas Day at my wife's grandparents' place (excuse the bathroom selfie):


I didn't actually wear these rolled up, but I wanted to show off the Christmas-y flannel lining:


LL Bean Prince Charles of Edward tartan flannel shirt - Lands End flannel lined chinos - Bean 8" boots - LL Bean shotshell belt - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Merry Christmas to all of the Trad lads. Top half, not trad, bottom half: more so...


Also here is the most Trad of pies, the mincemeat...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brio1

^
The hosiery is tops. :amazing:


----------



## eagle2250

Jovan said:


> ^ He beat my "Christmas outfit" by a mile.
> 
> More casual fare here:


A nice, comfortable, casual look, but where-oh-where is the red and the green garments and accessories.....requisite components of a Christmas rig...yes, no? LOL. 

PS: That picture of the Brigadier's mincemeat pie (in post #41162, above) has left me drooling all over the keyboard!


----------



## stcolumba

The day after Christmas. Hiding behind the "go-round".


----------



## orange fury

Day after Christmas, the weather kind of sucks today. Back at work:






Seen: Brooks Brothers shetland - Brooks Brothers OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - Ralph Lauren socks - Bean boot mocs - Lands End surcingle
Unseen: vintage Elgin
Background: LL Bean anorak


----------



## ThePopinjay

Hope everyone had a good Christmas!


----------



## Flairball

Heading in to town with the wife to observe the post-Christmas madness.

The details.









Colors & textures.









The full monty.


----------



## StylePurgatory

This isn't really a trad fit, but I thought you gentlemen might like the hunting jacket, paired with correct companionship.



Jacket is a thrifted Harris Tweed. Patch pockets, leather elbow patches, a couple of discrete moth holes. Matched with a two and a half year old Irish Setter, by Saxon Hall of Langley, BC.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Out to an Italian restaurant tonight...
New Land's End flannels and tie.


----------



## stcolumba

StylePurgatory said:


> This isn't really a trad fit, but I thought you gentlemen might like the hunting jacket, paired with correct companionship.
> 
> Jacket is a thrifted Harris Tweed. Patch pockets, leather elbow patches, a couple of discrete moth holes. Matched with a two and a half year old Irish Setter, by Saxon Hall of Langley, BC.


Nice puppy!


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Out to an Italian restaurant tonight...
> New Land's End flannels and tie.


Perfect match: tie and coat


----------



## Dave

I know I look like a lumberjack today; go ahead and sing the Monty Python Lumberjack Song; I don't mind! ;-) 

Lands End flannel shirt (one of several shirts I got for Christmas)
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt (recently started having to cinch it tighter -- can't wait until I can discard it altogether and get a smaller belt!)
Woolrich socks
Red Wing Heritage boots


----------



## sporto55

Brooks Brothers has the Red Fleece Crewnecks on sale today through New Years for $41.97 each. I just purchased three. Red, Grey and Olive Green. The red looks great.


----------



## sskim3

Post xmas shopping at the mall
Jcrew lambswool sweater
LE gingham shirt
Old Navy jeans
Chippewa boots


----------



## LeeLo

Not exactly festive today, but it's warm down here in FL right now...and so we have:

Hickey Freeman navy blazer
BB OCBD
Southwick Foulard
Lands End Lighthouse chinos
Allen Edmonds Kenwoods
Timex Weekender w/ NATO strap


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Liking the foulard tie.


----------



## gamma68

Yep, that's right--two-button, darted, dual vents and padded shoulders. Fine British tailoring. I like it just the same.





Donegal Tweed for Kevin & Howlin, Dublin (thanks, Topsider)
BB blue OCBD
Trafalgar belt
LE khakis
BB wool Nordic-theme socks
Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Topsider

Lookin' good!


----------



## Jovan

eagle2250 said:


> A nice, comfortable, casual look, but where-oh-where is the red and the green garments and accessories.....requisite components of a Christmas rig...yes, no? LOL.
> 
> PS: That picture of the Brigadier's mincemeat pie (in post #41162, above) has left me drooling all over the keyboard!


Thanks. I felt like going for cool colours instead? Perhaps.



ThePopinjay said:


> Out to an Italian restaurant tonight...
> New Land's End flannels and tie.


You will doubtlessly have the best looking attire for bits of bolognese to land on there. How do you like the flannels?


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


> You will doubtlessly have the best looking attire for bits of bolognese to land on there. How do you like the flannels?


Thank you, Jovan. I like them quite a bit, though this is my first real wearing.


----------



## Flairball

Pretty nice day, again. Headed out for lunch and a little furniture shopping. Not my idea, but it'll help coolthe sting when she finds out I ordered both a new Harris tweed, and a Brooks Travener tweed sportcoat.

The details.









The full monty.









Not sure what the outerwear will be, but I'm leaning towards my Barbour Berwick tweed coat.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

77 F and mostly sunny here. May as well wear the summer uniform.
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Spin Evans

Zep, where is that belt from? It looks impeccable.


----------



## jimw

That's one beautiful cardigan, Flairball - should provide good protection from both the elements and from any spousal invective at having bought new clothes!!

JW


----------



## ThePopinjay

One of the most attractive ties that The Tie Bar offers, and quite a nice hand to it as well. I got the pocket square in the same print as well.


----------



## mjo_1

BB OCBD
Shaggy Dog
Barbour
LE khakis
Bean Mocs

New Stormy Kromer hat (probaby the best sub $50 gift ever)


----------



## zeppacoustic

Spin Evans said:


> Zep, where is that belt from? It looks impeccable.


Thanks. It is from Narragansett Leathers.


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, wonderful outfit - very Trad. Is the tie material Ancient Madder - it looks it from the picture (but then again, I only really learned about Ancient Madder from OCBD recent blog on it)?


----------



## stcolumba

Sweater for Saturday. LL Bean shirt; Brooks Bros sweater


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, wonderful outfit - very Trad. Is the tie material Ancient Madder - it looks it from the picture (but then again, I only really learned about Ancient Madder from OCBD recent blog on it)?


Thank you! No, it's 100% wool, more like a Challis.

Edit: Here it is on the website: https://www.thetiebar.com/product/25148


----------



## orange fury

Woke up WAY later than I meant to, meaning I'm not getting anything done today, so I'm sitting on my patio and relaxing. Not taking a picture because I look like a mess right now, but today is:

LLB flannel shirt (prince Charles of Edward tartan), RL chinos, PRL long sleeve undershirt, Bean boots, Woolrich socks, LLB ragg wool sweater, and a Target flatcap.

also enjoying a 21 year old Joya de Nicaraugua Celebración with a Karbach Brewing Co "Yule Shoot Your Eye Out" seasonal ale (yes, it's "A Christmas Story" themed), while listening to Bill Charlap on this cold, wet, and overcast Saturday afternoon. It's good for the soul.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I received the other pattern the Tie Bar has in challis-y wool as a bowtie as a gift this year, and I'm very happy with it. Punches well above its weight.

Here's what I wore today. Thanks to whoever on here pointed me towards Woolovers: this sweater is pretty great.


----------



## orange fury

YRR: I wore turtleneck sweaters as a child, but I've never really wanted a turtleneck since then. This picture is making me strongly reconsider that stance, this looks fantastic.


----------



## Dr.Piper

mjo_1 said:


> BB OCBD
> Shaggy Dog
> Barbour
> LE khakis
> Bean Mocs
> 
> New Stormy Kromer hat (probaby the best sub $50 gift ever)


Love the color on that shaggy dog. Also, enjoy that Kromer. A classic!


----------



## WillBarrett

gamma68 said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer
> BB white OCBD
> Lands' End tie
> JCrew linen pocket square
> Brighton belt (not visible)
> Ralph Lauren Polo trousers
> Gold Toe argyles
> Made-in-USA Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


Any chance you bought that Stanley Blacker recently? I sold one like it on e-bay back in November. Damn fine jacket.


----------



## gamma68

WillBarrett said:


> Any chance you bought that Stanley Blacker recently? I sold one like it on e-bay back in November. Damn fine jacket.


Nope, I found it locally more than a year ago. It's two-button and darted, but I like the patch pockets and weight/texture of the flannel.


----------



## WillBarrett

gamma68 said:


> Nope, I found it locally more than a year ago. It's two-button and darted, but I like the patch pockets and weight/texture of the flannel.


That's exactly what I flipped. Beautiful piece - wish it had fit me.


----------



## sporto55

*Brooks Brothers Crew Necks*



orange fury said:


> Day after Christmas, the weather kind of sucks today. Back at work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen: Brooks Brothers shetland - Brooks Brothers OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - Ralph Lauren socks - Bean boot mocs - Lands End surcingle
> Unseen: vintage Elgin
> Background: LL Bean anorak


The Red Crew Neck looks great. Brooks Brothers has the Red Fleece Crewnecks on sale today through New Years for $41.97 each. I just purchased three. Red, Grey and Olive Green.


----------



## Jovan

Yesterday, experimented with mixed results on a "country-ish" odd waistcoat look.




Today, foolishly thought I should wear a full sweater before work's heating kicked into overdrive. Brang a tie bar knowing this would probably happen at some point.






Later, my partner briefly forgot the real subject of her photo...


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Yep, that's right--two-button, darted, dual vents and padded shoulders. Fine British tailoring. I like it just the same.
> 
> Donegal Tweed for Kevin & Howlin, Dublin (thanks, Topsider)
> BB blue OCBD
> Trafalgar belt
> LE khakis
> BB wool Nordic-theme socks
> Stafford 'Deacon' boots


Can tweed be breath taking? In this case, yes!


----------



## stcolumba

Early Sunday morning. Yawn!










Home from church. Now, time for football. Go Lions! Welcome home, Jim (Harbaugh)!


----------



## eagle2250

LOL...and a hearty amen to that observation.

This AM I find myself inclined to wear my navy "pinstripe" suit and my old Penn State Class ring to Church! Life is good, again.


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


> One of the most attractive ties that The Tie Bar offers, and quite a nice hand to it as well. I got the pocket square in the same print as well.


Really like that tie.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Thanks Fiscal!

Today, Brooks camel hair and unlined oxford. Knottery tie. Land's End khakis.


----------



## RT-Bone

Happy holidays. 

Quick trip to the beer store. 

Top:
-LLB waxed cotton vest
-LLB Shetland
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-J.Crew chinos
-Gap socks
-LLB camp mocs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Heading to the skeet club to break some clays, today.










Post skeet details.









Post skeet full monty.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## Dave

Been rainy today!

LL Bean cotton-cashmere v-neck
Vineyard Vines button-down
Levi's 505s
Dickies belt
J. Crew camp socks
8" Bean Boots


----------



## mjo_1

Dr.Piper said:


> Love the color on that shaggy dog. Also, enjoy that Kromer. A classic!


Thanks! Press hasn't offered this color (salmon mix, I think?) in a few seasons, but there's an orange-ish one right now that's close enough.

As an aside, I got an O'Connell's cable knit shetland for Christmas....it certainly lives up to the hype. I'd love to add one in "lagoon" or "rouge."


----------



## Dr.Piper

^ My pleasure mjo 1.

Occurred to me that all of my contributions recently have been casual. Will try to rectify that, but not today! Sitting around by a warm fire:


















BB OCBD
LLB lambswool cardigan
Levis
Wigwam socks
Town View moccasins

Have a great week, gents!


----------



## Duvel

Really like the look of that cardigan, Dr. P.


----------



## Dr.Piper

Thanks, Duvel!


----------



## Spin Evans

Same here! Cozy casual is a look I aspire to, particularly for post-Christmas days (daze?).


----------



## stcolumba

Only @gamma will understand.... I am on my way to WalMart to buy a pair of $8 pleated khakis to wear at tomorrow's Michigan v Illinois basketball game.


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Happy holidays.
> 
> Quick trip to the beer store.
> 
> Top:
> -LLB waxed cotton vest
> -LLB Shetland
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -J.Crew chinos
> -Gap socks
> -LLB camp mocs
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice shade of blue on that Shetland.


----------



## Walter Denton

LE Harris Tweed
BB cashmere 
Viyella tattersall 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Walter Denton: Very nice Trad outfit - the textures look great together.


----------



## zagfan

Don't forget a sharpie. Congrats.


----------



## orange fury

Actually pretty cold today, in the low 30's and heavy fog/humidity when I left for work this morning:


Seen: LL Bean Norwegian - Brooks 346 cords - Brooks OCBD 
Unseen: Lands End surcingle - Ralph Lauren socks - Cole Haan bits - Hamilton Baxter
Additional: I have a navy LL Bean Shetland with me for when the Norwegian gets too warm, but my desk has been cold this morning, so sticking with the Norwegian for the time being.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-Barbour Beaufort
-LLB Signature Matinicus sweater (got this for Christmas - quite impressed - similar to the Norwegians but colorway, fit, and wool all differ a bit.)
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE 10 wale cords
-LLB ragg wool socks








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tilton

orange fury said:


> Actually pretty cold today, in the low 30's and heavy fog/humidity when I left for work this morning:
> 
> 
> Seen: LL Bean Norwegian - Brooks 346 cords - Brooks OCBD
> Unseen: Lands End surcingle - Ralph Lauren socks - Cole Haan bits - Hamilton Baxter
> Additional: I have a navy LL Bean Shetland with me for when the Norwegian gets too warm, but my desk has been cold this morning, so sticking with the Norwegian for the time being.


I have to question the idea of wearing a sweater and bringing a second sweater along. What's the point of that? Wouldn't it be a better call to wear the lighter sweater and a coat? It seems way too precious to bring a second sweat to change into mid-day.


----------



## gamma68

*WIWY*

Stafford Harris Tweed
BB ecru OCBD
John Henry tie
JCrew wool pocket square
BB belt (not visible)
LE burgundy chinos 
BB argyles
AE Polo saddle shoes

I wasn't entirely pleased to wear black shoes with these pants. But my footwear inventory is limited. A dark brown or chocolate-colored shoe might have worked better. But I chose what I had that seemed to work best.


----------



## orange fury

Tilton said:


> I have to question the idea of wearing a sweater and bringing a second sweater along. What's the point of that? Wouldn't it be a better call to wear the lighter sweater and a coat? It seems way too precious to bring a second sweat to change into mid-day.


I keep a sweater in my desk and a cotton cardigan on the back of my chair, I wasn't carrying extra clothing to work- just might swap for what I already have here


----------



## Duvel

I greatly admire that jacket, gamma! Just wonderful.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Gamma, in the overall picture the shoes look like they could be color 8 shell. Either way, the whole ensemble looks great, especially with a good shine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I keep a sweater in my desk and a cotton cardigan on the back of my chair, I wasn't carrying extra clothing to work- just might swap for what I already have here


Not unusual. Some of the ladies at my office do exactly that.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I keep a sweater in my desk and a cotton cardigan on the back of my chair, I wasn't carrying extra clothing to work- just might swap for what I already have here


Before I worked from home, I always had a sweater in my desk - as did most men - as the temperature in offices swings wildly (and can result in funny looks as I have been in many over air-conditioned offices where people are in sweaters, etc. in the middle of a very hot day outside). My favorite to keep in my desk was a BB zip-front wool cardigan vest in charcoal grey as it pretty much went with all my suits and looked nice with the suit jacket on or off.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Before I worked from home, I always had a sweater in my desk - as did most men - as the temperature in offices swings wildly (and can result in funny looks as I have been in many over air-conditioned offices where people are in sweaters, etc. in the middle of a very hot day outside). My favorite to keep in my desk was a BB zip-front wool cardigan vest in charcoal grey as it pretty much went with all my suits and looked nice with the suit jacket on or off.


Part of the problem I run into is not just the temp swings from the A/C, but my desk is by a bank of windows that I don't think were sealed properly on an upper floor of a skyscraper, so it can get pretty cool on days like today. Coincidentally, the Norwegian hasn't come off lol


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Part of the problem I run into is not just the temp swings from the A/C, but my desk is by a bank of windows that I don't think were sealed properly on an upper floor of a skyscraper, so it can get pretty cool on days like today. Coincidentally, the Norwegian hasn't come off lol


I have experienced the window event, plus, having worked in finance on trading floors, we had so many computer screens that they added in additional air conditioning units, but it never balanced well. Hence, some parts of the floor would be boiling from all the computer screens while others would be freezing from the extra A/C ducts - sometimes I thought a cloud burst would happen where the two weather fronts met .

I am not exaggerating this, I have seen ex-marines (finance has a good number of ex-military people) warming their hands by their desk's computer's vent. Next summer, when CNBC does an obligatory shot of a Wall Street trading floor, take a look at how many people are wearing sweaters or fleece vests (very popular as they are common corporate gifts).


----------



## stcolumba

Bean 'n Barbour


----------



## Jovan

orange fury: Keeping a sweater or two at work would sound like a great idea. If not for the fact that they over-heat the place most of the time and I don't have an actual desk.

stcolumba: Guessing that's a joke about how people there pronounce it?

Plain black repp yesterday, forgot the pocket square. We can actually go tieless on Sundays if we want, but the one time I did it felt "wrong" somehow.

https://imageshack.com/i/idUPqUwfj


----------



## Tilton

Ah, keeping it at work is a different story. I got the impression you were bringing an alternate to work with you to coordinate with your outfit. 

I have the opposite problem - I spend a great deal of my day in very under-populated conference rooms with large windows, working in foyers, atriums, or other large open spaces, so it gets a bit chilly, but I spend other parts of my day in warmer, smaller spaces like server rooms, etc. So, I usually wear easily-removable layers. Also, I don't really have an office or desk to keep things in, so I tend to forget most people sit at one desk day after day. On the days I am at one of our offices, I usually end up setting up shop in the reception area or similar spaces because I'm too lazy to reserve an actual office ahead of time.


----------



## Reuben

LL Bean blackwatch flannel, Harden's diamondback belt, BB British khaki chinos, Alden burgundy calf fullstrap pennies, wirehaired Jack Russell:


----------



## jimw

Excellent canine accessory, Reuben! Was it on post-xmas sale at Orvis?


----------



## Billax

Two days ago:
Weather in Durham: 55º with 62% humidity.

It was two days after Christmas and I was still feeling' it! This was an inversion of my Christmas eve rig, which had BlackWatch trou and Red sport coat.
The Yale Lacrosse tie is nowhere near perfect for the outfit, but it was a Christmas gift from my youngest, so it's perfect to me!




























BlackWatch 3/2 roll sport coat, BB OCBD, VV Yale Lacrosse tie, J. Press Red poplins, LE Crew socks, AE Manchester Tassel loafers.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Two days ago:
> Weather in Durham: 55º with 62% humidity.
> 
> It was two days after Christmas and I was still feeling' it! This was an inversion of my Christmas eve rig, which had BlackWatch trou and Red sport coat.
> The Yale Lacrosse tie is nowhere near perfect for the outfit, but it was a Christmas gift from my youngest, so it's perfect to me!


Gasp! Wow! You have outdone yourself, Sir!


----------



## stcolumba

A sunny, cold, but snowless, late December afternoon. Lots of wool needed. This sweater by Howlin' by Morrison has become my favorite. Still, after one year, it has that wool smell.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


>


Handsome, rugged look, stc!


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Woolovers Aran in kiltimagh
PRL OCBD in yellow
Bills M2 in khaki
merino socks
Rancourt beefrolls in Natural CXL


----------



## mjo_1

^Great look all around, especially the sweater!


----------



## Z.J.P

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Woolovers Aran in kiltimagh
> PRL OCBD in yellow
> Bills M2 in khaki
> merino socks
> Rancourt beefrolls in Natural CXL


Those Rancourts :chinese:


----------



## orange fury

Still relatively cool today:






Seen: LL Bean "oatmeal" ragg wool - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren cords (thanks Topsider!) - Stafford Deacons
Unseen: Ralph Lauren socks - Lands End surcingle - Hamilton Baxter

Edit: as an aside, I forgot how much I enjoy the Bean ragg wool sweaters, it's been a while since I've worn it. Super, super comfy.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, great looking outfit and I particularly love the sweater and boots. That said, I noticed that something happened to you that happens to me and drives me crazy - your shirt collar has all but slipped under the crew neck collar of your sweater. Does this happen often / does it bother you / do you or others know of any way to mitigate it? 

It happens to some of my "sweater with collared-shirt underneath combinations" and not others and I haven't really been able to identify the cause. 

Clearly a higher crew neck on the sweater doesn't help, nor does a low collar on the shirt underneath, but having paid a lot of attention to this aspect, I can say it isn't the full answer by a long shot. I thought for awhile that a tight sweater collar was "pushing down" the collar of the shirt underneath, but now I doubt that is the cause as it doesn't always happen with the same sweater. 

Any thoughts form others would be great to hear (I have to believe you, OF, and OCBD have at least thought about this).


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 40º with 78% humidity. Gray, threatening skies and still.




























J. Press "Brownwatch" 3/2 roll sack sport coat, BB OCBD shirt, Orvis Goatsuede 6 button vest, Royal Silk PS, J. Press poplin trousers, J. Press Fair Isle socks, AE Alameda loafers. Out with the guys to our once-a-month lunch.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, great looking outfit and I particularly love the sweater and boots. That said, I noticed that something happened to you that happens to me and drives me crazy - your shirt collar has all but slipped under the crew neck collar of your sweater. Does this happen often / does it bother you / do you or others know of any way to mitigate it?
> 
> It happens to some of my "sweater with collared-shirt underneath combinations" and not others and I haven't really been able to identify the cause.
> 
> Clearly a higher crew neck on the sweater doesn't help, nor does a low collar on the shirt underneath, but having paid a lot of attention to this aspect, I can say it isn't the full answer by a long shot. I thought for awhile that a tight sweater collar was "pushing down" the collar of the shirt underneath, but now I doubt that is the cause as it doesn't always happen with the same sweater.
> 
> Any thoughts form others would be great to hear (I have to believe you, OF, and OCBD have at least thought about this).


Its primarily this sweater in particular that it happens to with me, and I think it's a combination of a tighter neck opening and a higher sweater collar. The collar almost seems to me like a 1/2 turtleneck.

it does annoy me, but the sweater overall is so comfortable I just consider it one of the garment's quirks


----------



## Brio1

^

I also like your choice of ragg wool sweater and corduroy trousers, orangefury.

Have you notice that this particular sweater has an imperfection in the way of a lump on the side of the collar where it meets the shoulder seam? I returned one for this very reason. I hope that it is less noticeable with the new sweater.


----------



## bignilk

Fading Fast said:


> OF, great looking outfit and I particularly love the sweater and boots. That said, I noticed that something happened to you that happens to me and drives me crazy - your shirt collar has all but slipped under the crew neck collar of your sweater. Does this happen often / does it bother you / do you or others know of any way to mitigate it?
> 
> It happens to some of my "sweater with collared-shirt underneath combinations" and not others and I haven't really been able to identify the cause.
> 
> Clearly a higher crew neck on the sweater doesn't help, nor does a low collar on the shirt underneath, but having paid a lot of attention to this aspect, I can say it isn't the full answer by a long shot. I thought for awhile that a tight sweater collar was "pushing down" the collar of the shirt underneath, but now I doubt that is the cause as it doesn't always happen with the same sweater.
> 
> Any thoughts form others would be great to hear (I have to believe you, OF, and OCBD have at least thought about this).





orange fury said:


> Its primarily this sweater in particular that it happens to with me, and I think it's a combination of a tighter neck opening and a higher sweater collar. The collar almost seems to me like a 1/2 turtleneck.
> 
> it does annoy me, but the sweater overall is so comfortable I just consider it one of the garment's quirks


I have an old LLB sweater just like that one, and I must agree with OF. The collar is a little tight and taller than any of my other sweaters, and it tends to swallow my shirt collar. It doesn't get too much wear for that reason, but it sure is warm.


----------



## Tilton

My two LLB ragg wool sweaters do the collar thing as well. The LLB shetland I snagged from 32 is about 1/2" shorter, and still taller than my other sweaters, so in my experience it is an LLB thing.


----------



## jimw

How do you like your sweater from Woolovers - it looks very nice, and I'm always pausing to look further when I see the reasonable pricing. Do you have others?

Either way, nice look.

JW



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Woolovers Aran in kiltimagh


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I love them. I've got this one and a fishermans crew in oatmeal and I just got my wife the really long cable knit cardigan thing for Christmas. They're made of British wool but they're knit someplace else like Mauritius maybe, this is a bit hush hush. I have no issues at all with the construction and feel like they're a superb value, particularly on sale or if you get the twofer pricing, which applies even if you mix styles. They weigh what feels like 10 pounds a piece and are very warm. They do ship from the uk so if you lack patience pony up for the express shipping. I've only had mine since this summer so i don't have a grasp on longevity but at this point I feel like they'll last a good long time. One of the few things I've paid retail for in recent memory and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## jimw

I couldn't wait for your reply, and in the meantime went ahead and ordered one of their lambswool crews in 'pea marl' (I like the lighter knits for a lot of general use) - on sale at the moment, and I found a coupon for a further -10%. I think I'd like the fisherman's sweater next, but that knit you're wearing is really nice as well.

Thanks for the thumbs up - I'm hoping this is a good choice.

Cheers,

JW



ThatDudeOrion said:


> I love them. I've got this one and a fishermans crew in oatmeal and I just got my wife the really long cable knit cardigan thing for Christmas. They're made of British wool but they're knit someplace else like Mauritius maybe, this is a bit hush hush. I have no issues at all with the construction and feel like they're a superb value, particularly on sale or if you get the twofer pricing, which applies even if you mix styles. They weigh what feels like 10 pounds a piece and are very warm. They do ship from the uk so if you lack patience pony up for the express shipping. I've only had mine since this summer so i don't have a grasp on longevity but at this point I feel like they'll last a good long time. One of the few things I've paid retail for in recent memory and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Roycru

Standing in front of what was once the rear (parking lot) entrance to a department store where I worked over forty years ago. This department store chain has since joined almost all of the old department store chains in Store Heaven, and the structure is now an outpatient surgery center (the sort of place that killed Joan Rivers).

I am wearing a Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, Shetland pullover, flannel button down shirt, and ascot, Squarextraordinare pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Z.J.P said:


> Those Rancourts :chinese:


You know what they say, live fast, die young, leave a well shod corpse.

BB346 merino polo-neck sweater in brown
vtg LE pink OCBD
vtg LE tie
orvis chinos in BK
Wolverine 1K's in color 8 cxl


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, TDO. 

At my age, I prefer, "Live young, die fast, ask to be cremated."


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> orange fury: Keeping a sweater or two at work would sound like a great idea. If not for the fact that they over-heat the place most of the time and I don't have an actual desk.
> 
> stcolumba: Guessing that's a joke about how people there pronounce it?
> 
> Plain black repp yesterday, forgot the pocket square. We can actually go tieless on Sundays if we want, but the one time I did it felt "wrong" somehow.


our new football coach is Jim Harbaugh who grew up in the city and attended the university.


----------



## Fading Fast

TDO - really well done - the colors flow quite nicely from head to toe. I love the look of the collared merino sweater over the tie and OCBD. Also, great boots (and thank you, I now don't like my plain brown leather 1000 mile ones as much after seeing yours in color 8 cxl )


----------



## LeeLo

Today:


Sneak peek from Yesterday:


----------



## orange fury

It's cold and cloudy today. Also, if I can get off work early enough, heading to a barbershop to lose this two months of growth on my face:






Seen: LL Bean Norwegian - LL Bean flannel (navy tartan) - Ralph Lauren cords - LL Bean boot mocs - Woolrich socks
Unseen: Lands End surcingle - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


>


OF, I like your outfit, but I'm curious, why wear the rubber mocs on a day when no rain is expected?


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> OF, I like your outfit, but I'm curious, why wear the rubber mocs on a day when no rain is expected?


They're warmer than my dress shoes and the only shoes I own that are big enough to accommodate thick wool socks - I'm still cold, and I've been at my office an hour and a half lol


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> They're warmer than my dress shoes and the only shoes I own that are big enough to accommodate thick wool socks - I'm still cold, and I've been at my office an hour and a half lol


I would think those Ariats of yours are sized to take a thicker sock....and maybe a bit warmer, to boot (pun intended...hehe).


----------



## Duvel

I do that, too, with my Bean boots, in the winter. I sometimes wear them just for warmth.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> I would think those Ariats of yours are sized to take a thicker sock....and maybe a bit warmer, to boot (pun intended...hehe).


Surprisingly, they're only sized to accommodate a thin athletic sock - I've tried wearing hiking socks with them and they were uncomfortably tight, to the point I couldn't even walk.

For or days like today where it just cold, the boot mocs are great, but for days like tomorrow where it's cold and raining, I'll be wearing the 8" boots and flannel lined chinos.

and that pun was awful lol


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> They're warmer than my dress shoes and the only shoes I own that are big enough to accommodate thick wool socks - I'm still cold, and I've been at my office an hour and a half lol


I have done this as well, but less often now that I own fleece-lined J.Crew Macalisters - I highly recommend them.


----------



## RT-Bone

Layered up for a day of running around Brklyn on a chilly day. 

Top:
-Aran sweater
-LE sail rigger oxford

Bottom:
-Rugby wide wale cords
-LLB ragg wool socks
-merino wool long johns








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave

^^^ What shoes will you be wearing?


----------



## RT-Bone

Dave said:


> ^^^ What shoes will you be wearing?


Just my camp mocs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spin Evans

Besides the sack blazer, PS, and tie bar, everything is from Lands' End.


----------



## orange fury

Spin- is that one of their current shirts? I've been looking at that one (or one in a very similar pattern), but just haven't pulled the trigger. Part of my concern was the non iron finish, does yours have it and is it tolerable?


----------



## Walter Denton

RLPL vest
Viyella Glen plaid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks a lot FF! And I'm sorry, lol. I actually got these from a style forum member about 12 hours after the eBay auction ended on my OSB trenches. When it rains it pours lol. 


Fading Fast said:


> TDO - really well done - the colors flow quite nicely from head to toe. I love the look of the collared merino sweater over the tie and OCBD. Also, great boots (and thank you, I now don't like my plain brown leather 1000 mile ones as much after seeing yours in color 8 cxl )


----------



## gamma68

Walter, love that glen plaid shirt! I have a Viyella GP on the way.

Ensiferous, that's another fantastic HT!

Wishing everyone a festive New Year's Eve. Something about the bow tie I chose says "party" to me:







Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer
LE Hyde Park white OCBD
Paul Stuart bow tie
JCrew linen pocket square
Brighton belt (not visible)
Ralph Lauren Polo flannel trousers
Viyella wool socks
Vintage USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts


----------



## Billax

The December 31st set of WAYWT pictures is dazzling. You all look so prepped for a great New Year's Eve!

This morning, with the temp at 32º and the relative humidity at 68%, i was out for my morning constitutional. It was a a little chilly and the Classic Beauty joined me, so it was a short one. Fifty minutes and just shy of 3.5 miles. That's right, I was walking briskly, not jogging or running! Just enough to keep me from going completely flabby.

I love mornings like this. What I wear on these cold weather mornings is as real as I can be! Here it is:




























LL Bean Field Coat, LL Bean Shetland V Neck, LE flannel twill buttondown shirt, LE turtleneck, LL Bean Deerskin gloves, Smathers & Branson Bulldog needlepoint belt, BB 5 pocket finewale cords, LE ribbed crew socks, Polo RL Suede Saddle shoes.


----------



## Walter Denton

Gamma - Thanks! I'm a big fan of Viyella. I'm sure you will love your new Glen Plaid. The New Years Eve rig looks great!
Bill - Great look for a morning walk! I'll need to work to get my daily distance up to yours.


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Flairball

Spin Evans said:


> Besides the sack blazer, PS, and tie bar, everything is from Lands' End.


Great rig, Spin. I like everything about it. I especially dig the shoes, and I am not really keen on loafers, but those are slick.


----------



## Flairball

Did a NYE dinner (French), and the fireworks with the wife. I've been looking for a reason to wear the Glenn plaid suit, so it got the call.

The details.









The full Monty.


----------



## orange fury

Last rig of 2014 and first post of 2015. Our Original NYE plans fell through (we had a reservation at a piano bar that never went through), so the plan for the night was "we're going to dress up, and what happens, happens". The end result was a rooftop bar/lounge in a high-end part of town at midnight drinking champagne and watching fireworks. Not a bad entry to 2015:





prior or to going out:


the rooftop (and some fireworks-ish):


Seen: Bonobos velvet dinner jacket - Jos A Bank tuxedo trousers - Florsheim patent leather oxfords - Charles Tyrwhitt French cuff shirt - the Tie Bar bow tie - Kent Wang linen PS
Unseen: Trafalgar braces - Jos A Bank cummerbund - Tiffany & Co cufflinks - Tissot Desire - Ralph Lauren OTC socks

for the record, never have I had an item of clothing so heavily commented on by drunk strangers than this jacket. I love this thing lol - happy new year everyone!


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Jacket: Brooks Bros (thrifted)
Trousers: Jos A. Bank
Tie: Brooks Bros
Shoes (not pictured) Brooks Bros. 
Shirt: RL Lauren
Cufflnks and studs: Bill Blass
Hat: Bailey


----------



## Patrick06790

New Year's Eve, a quiet night but I wanted to give my rubber duck bow tie - a gift from Mom - a spin.


----------



## stcolumba

Happy 2015 to everyone. Me, very early on New Years Day morn. The life of a church organist.

Brooks Bros (pink) ocbd
O'Connell's Shetland
Epaulet Walt wool!!! trousers


----------



## zeppacoustic

LE flannel, LLB shetland, J Crew chinos, AE Gobi


----------



## ThePopinjay

Got my barbour liner in the mail yesterday, flannel-lined khakis from Lands End and duck boots down below.


----------



## stcolumba

Popinjay: that is a awesome liner!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Popinjay, awesome overall Trad outfit, I love the sport coat and, as stcolumba said, great liner. With your mustache and clothes, you echo a 1930s film star. 

stcolumba, very "Ice Station Zebra." Have a good trip.


----------



## orange fury

Cold and rainy today, but not nearly as cold as what STC appears to be lol:



Seen: LL Bean blackwatch flannel - Bean 8" boots - LL Bean shot shell belt - Lands End flannel lined chinos - Hamilton Baxter
Unseen: Woolrich socks


----------



## jimw

Z: what is the colour of your shetland? Is it gray or a sort of mushroom shade? Either way, nice New Year's styling.....


----------



## jimw

Drive safely, StC - if you're driving Hwy 402' the winds will be nasty through all that open farmland.....


----------



## Flairball

Took my first walk in the woods, of the new year, and what a beautiful day for it.









There is a tattersall, and a herringbone tweed waistcoat hidden beneath my coat.


----------



## zeppacoustic

jimw said:


> Z: what is the colour of your shetland? Is it gray or a sort of mushroom shade? Either way, nice New Year's styling.....


Thanks. It is grey.


----------



## Dave

LLB Norwegian crewneck Heritage sweater*** (Christmas present)
J. Crew Secret Wash button-down
Levi's 505
Chippewa Arroyo work cowboy boots

Not visible:
Dickies belt
olive green Georgia Boot work socks

***Orange Fury, you weren't kidding when you earlier talked about how thick and heavy your LLB Norwegian Heritage sweater was! I didn't even need a jacket when I left home this morning, and it was in the 30s!


----------



## Spin Evans

Thanks for the comments, all. They are always appreciated.

OF, yes, it is non-iron. I was hesitant at first, but I figured I was in good company, since Bill, Patrick, St. C, and oh-so-many other great members wear them. I quite like it, and it's a great pattern. Collar and cuffs are too stiff, though.

Also, Zepp, that shirt is amazing. It's one of those patterns that I would see on a website, say "that would never work," and then kick myself when I see how amazing it looks in person.


----------



## FLMike

It's Game Day! Heading to friends' house to watch the 'Noles. Outfit consists of BB red/white (calling it garnet/white for today) uni stripe OCBD, 5-pocket khakis from Mountain Khakis, State Traditions belt, and Rancourt for BB loafers.


----------



## Duvel

Sad story. Last evening, the Light of My Loins and I went out to check out a new wine bar only to discover it closes Dec. 24-Jan. 15. What bar is closed on New Year's Eve? Isn't that a little like a church being closed on Christmas? We're flexible. We found a place to dine instead, then went home and got inebriated there. Safer that way. I'm wearing my ancient heavy Brooks blazer from my college days.


----------



## sporto55

*Winter Wear*



Billax said:


> The December 31st set of WAYWT pictures is dazzling. You all look so prepped for a great New Year's Eve!
> 
> This morning, with the temp at 32º and the relative humidity at 68%, i was out for my morning constitutional. It was a a little chilly and the Classic Beauty joined me, so it was a short one. Fifty minutes and just shy of 3.5 miles. That's right, I was walking briskly, not jogging or running! Just enough to keep me from going completely flabby.
> 
> I love mornings like this. What I wear on these cold weather mornings is as real as I can be! Here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Field Coat, LL Bean Shetland V Neck, LE flannel twill buttondown shirt, LE turtleneck, LL Bean Deerskin gloves, Smathers & Branson Bulldog needlepoint belt, BB 5 pocket finewale cords, LE ribbed crew socks, Polo RL Suede Saddle shoes.


I really like the V-Neck Sweater. The color is great. Takes off that winter chill. Keep warm.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Billax:

Love the turtleneck, shirt, and sweater layering. I think I'll have to try that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Shoe City Thinker said:


> Billax:
> 
> Love the turtleneck, shirt, and sweater layering. I think I'll have to try that.


I have tried that, and I can attest to how practical it is.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> Popinjay, awesome overall Trad outfit, I love the sport coat and, as stcolumba said, great liner. With your mustache and clothes, you echo a 1930s film star.


Thanks FF and StC! The liner came just in time for some pretty cold weather.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Work outfit of lowest common denominator. BB OCBD, LE chinos, Narragannset Leathers belt, AE Randolph


----------



## Duvel

I like everything about the outfit as well, but I've never thought a turtleneck under a shirt was a good look, for some reason. My hang-up, I guess.



Shoe City Thinker said:


> Billax:
> 
> Love the turtleneck, shirt, and sweater layering. I think I'll have to try that.


----------



## fred johnson

New Years Eave meeting:
PRL Loafers. PRL grey flannels, Huntington 3/2 tweed sack, PRL Duffle. Not shown BB OCBD in yellow with Frederick Treak patterned tie in green


----------



## Duvel

Good to see the duffle, fred!


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Good to see the duffle, fred!


Have another just like it in a sort of brown tweed, also PRL


----------



## fred johnson

Today: Orvis mini plaid, LLB Blue Shetland, obligatory tan cords and LLB blucher mocs not shown


----------



## orange fury

Cold and wet start to the year (and back at work):






LL Bean MacHardie flannel shirt - LL Bean shot shell belt - LL Bean Shetland - Lands End flannel lined chinos - Woolrich socks - Bean boot mocs


----------



## fred johnson

Nice combination, that tie is just PERFECT with that shirt and blazer.


----------



## Duvel

Not bad, Mr. OF. Sweater looks great.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Not bad, Mr. OF. Sweater looks great.


Thanks! And note that I shaved


----------



## Duvel

Noted! It's a good look! 



orange fury said:


> Thanks! And note that I shaved


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Noted! It's a good look!


Haha it was starting to bother me anyways, but I caught a glance of myself in a mirror last week and realized that I was starting to look homeless. Not a look I tend to go for lol, I went to a barbershop and got a straight razor shave on New Years Eve. It was a nice way to finish out 2014


----------



## Duvel

I hear ya. A few years back, I attempted a beard. One winter day, walking downtown in an M-65 type field coat, some old unpressed khakis and some boots, I kept wondering why nobody I met on the sidewalk seemed to want to meet my gaze. In fact, they seemed to make every effort not to look my way and they gave me wide berth. Then I caught myself in a store window reflection!


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> I hear ya. A few years back, I attempted a beard. One winter day, walking downtown in an M-65 type field coat, some old unpressed khakis and some boots, I kept wondering why nobody I met on the sidewalk seemed to want to meet my gaze. In fact, they seemed to make every effort not to look my way and they gave me wide berth. Then I caught myself in a store window reflection!


Haha, the mirror I caught my reflection in was in a Tiffany's, I realized the only reason I wasn't being followed around the store by security was because I was dressed fairly well lol.


----------



## Flairball

Looks like a lot of casual rigs, today. Like others, I have down graded today's rig. Bean and Barbour, before heading in to work where I will be stuck in a uniform for the night.

The details.









The full monty.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Back to work for me too. 

New xmas merino V-neck over
PRL pink/blue/white striped OCBD from sbdivemaster
Bills M2
gold toe argyles
Florsheim Imp. brown grain gunboats

Oh and for those with a keen eye, you'll notice some creases, or the remnants thereof, on the Bills which is a departure from how my pants usually (always) look :tongue2:. These pants take a crease really well, and I really like the look, so I'm going to make an effort to iron my darn pants. Happy 2015!


----------



## orange fury

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Back to work for me too.
> 
> New xmas merino V-neck over
> PRL pink/blue/white striped OCBD from sbdivemaster
> Bills M2
> gold toe argyles
> Florsheim Imp. brown grain gunboats
> 
> Oh and for those with a keen eye, you'll notice some creases, or the remnants thereof, on the Bills which is a departure from how my pants usually (always) look :tongue2:. These pants take a crease really well, and I really like the look, so I'm going to make an effort to iron my darn pants. Happy 2015!


Those Florsheims are fantastic.

also, I like Flairball's post in the background :tongue2:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I took my boys out to a "concept diner" at the Reston Town Center (I know that Reston signifies suburban hell to some folks, but it's the subject of several academic treatments, e.g. https://www.amazon.com/dp/0972857516/). Uh, so anyway, here's me in BB glen plaid (rather fuzzy, possibly lamb's wool in part), pink OCBD, ancient madder tie, BB brushed cotton twills in a sort of camel color, rust SmartWool socks and Cole-Haan beaters on my feet.

Overkill:

The younger ones now how to dress themselves appropriately:


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

orange fury said:


> Those Florsheims are fantastic.
> 
> also, I like Flairball's post in the background :tongue2:


Thanks OF! you can clearly see my lunch break is all about AAAT. Too busy otherwise, but such is the life of a financial analyst I suppose.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Happy New Year all, off to a late lunch

BB 3/2 sack blazer
BB OCBD
Tie bar PS
LE wool tie and flannels
AE belt and McAllisters
BB socks
Timex

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Back to work for me too.
> 
> New xmas merino V-neck over
> PRL pink/blue/white striped OCBD from sbdivemaster
> Bills M2
> gold toe argyles
> Florsheim Imp. brown grain gunboats
> 
> Oh and for those with a keen eye, you'll notice some creases, or the remnants thereof, on the Bills which is a departure from how my pants usually (always) look :tongue2:. These pants take a crease really well, and I really like the look, so I'm going to make an effort to iron my darn pants. Happy 2015!


I like that v-neck. I need something in that color to replace a poorly aging cheapo I've been making due with. Who is the maker, if I may?

I hope I didn't ruin your lunch break. No one should have to see than while eating.


----------



## Fading Fast

Brigadiere Cheape, very nice trad outfit overall. I particularly like the shot of the shoes, socks and trousers - a great example of details making a big difference. I know those socks from BB and, while you only a get a flash of them here, that flash adds so much as does the wonderful cordovan shades from the shoes and the texture of the (I'm guessing) flannel trousers (or are they hopsack?).


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

FF, thanks for the kind words. The trousers are the classic Land's End flannels.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Ha, don't be self deprecating flair, I don't think anyone on this board pulls off expatriated British countryside upper-class better than you. I love your posts. The sweater is Macy's house brand "Club Room". Over the years I've acquired lots of club room items and I've been happy with them all, I'd say quality wise they're on par with BB346.


Flairball said:


> I like that v-neck. I need something in that color to replace a poorly aging cheapo I've been making due with. Who is the maker, if I may?
> 
> I hope I didn't ruin your lunch break. No one should have to see than while eating.


----------



## Fading Fast

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Ha, don't be self deprecating flair, I don't think anyone on this board pulls off expatriated British countryside upper-class better than you. I love your posts. .


+1. And it was a classic AAAC moment to see AAAC on the monitor in the background.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. It is one of my favorite ties.



fred johnson said:


> Nice combination, that tie is just PERFECT with that shirt and blazer.


----------



## Walter Denton

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

That is a great sweater, Walter!


----------



## Topsider

What's on your wrist, Walter? Is that a Hamilton?


----------



## Walter Denton

Thanks, Duvel. That's one of my favorite sweaters. It's an old Fair Isle Shetland from Lord & Taylor over a blue FA Macluer OCBD with a Hamilton Khaki Automatic. Down below I have a pair of Orvis Ultimates, unknown Argyles, and older J&M longwings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lots of nice looks today, folks.

Wish my flannel blazer was good to go, but I need to restitch all the buttons, so it was hopsack over merino over oxford (with unseen dark gray flannels and brown chelsea boots).


----------



## Spin Evans

Was too busy to post Christmas pictures last week.


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Work outfit of lowest common denominator. BB OCBD, LE chinos, Narragannset Leathers belt, AE Randolph


cool socks and loafers


----------



## eagle2250

Spin Evans said:


> Was too busy to post Christmas pictures last week.
> .........


You shawl collared Cardigan is strikingly handsome. I am encouraged to see you wearing it in Florida...it gives me hope! Could you provide us with some specifics? Thanks in advance. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard

This is the first time I'm doing this, My Mother took this picture of me from The iPad, she said that her son looks handsome and I agree. I am wearing my light blue Izod dress shirt and black dress pants. You have to love my mother.


----------



## HerrDavid

I agree with your mom and you, Howard!


----------



## Duvel

I concur, Howard. Great photo, good-looking guy.



Howard said:


> This is the first time I'm doing this, My Mother took this picture of me from The iPad, she said that her son looks handsome and I agree. I am wearing my light blue Izod dress shirt and black dress pants. You have to love my mother.


----------



## orange fury

HerrDavid said:


> I agree with your mom and you, Howard!





Duvel said:


> I concur, Howard. Great photo, good-looking guy.


+1, and I actually really like that shirt too


----------



## Billax

Howard said:


> This is the first time I'm doing this, My Mother took this picture of me from The iPad, she said that her son looks handsome and I agree. I am wearing my light blue Izod dress shirt and black dress pants. You have to love my mother.


Nice rig, Howard! Your Mom takes great pictures. I'm glad you decided to post your picture... You make many contributions here, and having you post an occasional picture of what you're wearing is a nice bonus for us!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Nice rig, Howard! Your Mom takes great pictures. I'm glad you decided to post your picture... You make many contributions here, and having you post an occasional picture of what you're wearing is a nice bonus for us!


+1 .


----------



## Flairball

Headed up north to visit my grandmother, today. Keeping it casual. Sorry, no full monty.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great stuff gents, great shirt Howard! Nice cords, Flairball, love the color.


----------



## adoucett

Chilly day of shopping in Cambridge and Boston. Got to visit the Andover shop for the first time. Posting about my experience in another thread...

Brooks Shirt
Brooks merino sweater
J. Crew peacoat
Polo chinos
Bean Boot Mocs (which came in handy when it started snowing!)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

adoucett said:


> Chilly day of shopping in Cambridge and Boston. Got to visit the Andover shop for the first time. Posting about my experience in another thread...
> 
> Brooks Shirt
> Brooks merino sweater
> J. Crew peacoat
> Polo chinos
> Bean Boot Mocs (which came in handy when it started snowing!)


Props for taking pics in shop. If you lost a few cool points in person know that you made them back up here. What I like most about this pic is that you look more natural and genuinely happy.


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Chilly day of shopping in Cambridge and Boston. Got to visit the Andover shop for the first time. Posting about my experience in another thread...
> 
> Brooks Shirt
> Brooks merino sweater
> J. Crew peacoat
> Polo chinos
> Bean Boot Mocs (which came in handy when it started snowing!)


Like being in a candy store...but only better. Great picture!


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Headed up north to visit my grandmother, today. Keeping it casual. Sorry, no full monty.


wonderful color scheme. Perfect "look".


----------



## Tilton

Nice work, Howard. I always appreciate the flippancy of an unbuttoned button-down collar.


----------



## Duvel

Great looking pea coat, adoucett.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning . Frayed, old Brooks Bros OCBD collar.
Maize 'n Blue bow tie.


----------



## adoucett

Duvel said:


> Great looking pea coat, adoucett.


Makes you wonder where I got it


----------



## Duvel

In any case, it looks much better on you... .


----------



## Monocle

Quick selfie and out the door today.

LE herringbone tweed.
Gitman OCBD
Pendleton Black Watch
Unseen generic charcoal and chalk stripe trousers
Unseen Cole Haan Belt
Unseen Florsheim Royal Imperials (black)
PRL Argyle Socks


----------



## jimw

That tie .... damn!


----------



## Flairball

Got a little winters mix of weather. Made for an enjoyable walk in the woods with my favorite 4-legged accessory. Now it's off to the gym.


----------



## adoucett

Monocle said:


> Quick selfie and out the door today.
> 
> LE herringbone tweed.
> Gitman OCBD
> Pendleton Black Watch
> Unseen generic charcoal and chalk stripe trousers
> Unseen Cole Haan Belt
> Unseen Florsheim Royal Imperials (black)
> PRL Argyle Socks


Very nice, I think I have the same Pendleton tie!


----------



## Howard

Duvel said:


> I concur, Howard. Great photo, good-looking guy.


Thanks, take it from My Mother, she has good taste.


----------



## Howard

orange fury said:


> +1, and I actually really like that shirt too


I own a couple of Izod dress shirts in my closet.


----------



## Howard

Billax said:


> Nice rig, Howard! Your Mom takes great pictures. I'm glad you decided to post your picture... You make many contributions here, and having you post an occasional picture of what you're wearing is a nice bonus for us!


Thanks so much, I was a bit shy at first but then I got the knack of posting a picture of myself.


----------



## Howard

Tilton said:


> Nice work, Howard. I always appreciate the flippancy of an unbuttoned button-down collar.


should an Izod shirt be buttoned or unbuttoned?


----------



## adoucett

Typically you button the collar points but for casual wear, I doubt it will be an issue


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Got a little winters mix of weather. Made for an enjoyable walk in the woods with my favorite 4-legged accessory. Now it's off to the gym.


got to ask...what pipe tobacco you smoking?


----------



## g3org3y

Monocle said:


> Quick selfie and out the door today.


Liking this combo, classic. :cool2:


----------



## Dave

I know most people here probably consider my outfits boring, but I just enjoy showing off the new items I've acquired over the past month or so as well as the fact that I've been dressing at least somewhat better than I'd been doing.









Jos. A. Bank crewneck sweater (Christmas present to myself)
BB university stripe OCBD (Christmas present from my parents)
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (unseen)
Fossil watch (unseen -- I've been wearing it in all my other photos but just never thought to include it in the list)
Smartwool socks 
Bean boots


----------



## Flairball

thegovteach said:


> got to ask...what pipe tobacco you smoking?


I am smoking the Balkan #2 from Leavitt & Peirce.

https://leavitt-peirce.com


----------



## Reuben

Lazy day of packing, driving, unpacking, and rolling die with the engineering postgrads:



















JAB tattersall
Orvis football jersey
Harden's rattlesnake belt
Orvis canvas 5-pockets
Kirkland wool socks
Quoddy Perry boots


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


>


Cool boots. They remind me a little of my Gokey Sauvage Hikers.


----------



## countrycoffee

Reuben said:


> Lazy day of packing, driving, unpacking, and rolling die with the engineering postgrads:
> 
> JAB tattersall
> Orvis football jersey
> Harden's rattlesnake belt
> Orvis canvas 5-pockets
> Kirkland wool socks
> Quoddy Perry boots


Engineering in Athens? I thought all the engineering in GA was done at the North Avenue Trade School. Good look, though!


----------



## zeppacoustic

Harris Tweed, BB OCBD, Robert Talbott tie, Tiebar PS, LE flannels


----------



## orange fury

Actually supposed to be pretty cold this week, it was 30*F when I left this morning (felt like 24*F, according to weather.com. This is the time of year where I get as much use out of flannel as I do madras during the summer:







Seen: LL Bean Norwegian - LL Bean Morgan tartan flannel shirt - Lands End flannel-lined chinos - Bean 8" boots - House of Bruar cashmere scarf - Lands End down vest
Unseen: LL Bean shot shell belt - Woolrich socks


----------



## Duvel

30F?! Don't I wish. It was negative 1F this morning when I went out to warm up the car. I was wearing nothing but my robe and my slippers.

The warmed-up car was for the Lovely One. Duvel, however, is braving the cold on his 8-block walk to work, in this:










Richman Brothers Balmacaan overcoat, Brooks Brothers brown glen-plaid camel hair jacket, Brooks Brothers burgandy-striped oxford button-down, Robert Talbott tie, J. Crew dark leather belt, Timex Easy Reader, Lands' End soapstone dress twills, Clarks Originals dark brown suede desert boots, and, on top, my Wigens green felt winter fedora.


----------



## RT-Bone

Back to the grind today. 

Top:
-vintage BB tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE tie

Bottom:
-LE moleskins 
-AE McGraws






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Duvel

'ferous, I really like the coalitions of tan and grey, cords and herringbone. Nicely done!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

zeppacoustic said:


> I like how you worked color into this jacket and trouser pair. I struggle to do the same when pairing grey flannels with a grey tweed.


----------



## svb

A bit late, but here is Christmas:


----------



## LeeLo

I love everything about this. An absolutely superb use of several different textures. :icon_hailthee:



RT-Bone said:


> Back to the grind today.
> 
> Top:
> -vintage BB tweed
> -BB OCBD
> -LE tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE moleskins
> -AE McGraws
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

RT-Bone said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice look, RT-Bone


----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


>


Nasty good, Ensiferous! I'm a big fan of your bloom, as you know. This one's got it, too. Very nice.


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> Nasty good, Ensiferous! I'm a big fan of your bloom, as you know. This one's got it, too. Very nice.


His bloom??


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 45º with 37% relative humidity. Cloudless skies. Sunny with a light breeze.





































JAB Polo coat, Norman Hilton Horse Blanket plaid Sport Coat, J. Press Pheasant tie, BB OCBD, Royal Silk pocket square, LE belt, O'Connell's Peccary gloves, LE Wide wale trousers, BB Argyle OTC socks, AE Cavanaugh loafers.


----------



## RT-Bone

Thanks, guys - much appreciated.

Billax - I love the colors you have going on today.


----------



## Duvel

That's getting a touch personal, isn't it?



FLCracka said:


> His bloom??


----------



## Reuben

LL Bean corduroy jacket
Brooksflannel MIA tartan fun shirt (favorite thrift find ever)
RT belt
BB chinos
Kirkland wool socks
Made-in-Maine sebago campsides (Rancourt, right?)


----------



## Billax

FLCracka said:


> His bloom??


I'll send a PM, FLCracka. Just a technical tailoring term.


----------



## g3org3y

Billax - proper gent, very smart indeed. :cool2:


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks Billax and Duvel.



FLCracka said:


> His bloom??


Bill and I really appreciate a lapel roll that stands up like the curl of a breaking wave, as opposed to a flat pressed lapel. That is the "Bloom", and it is old school 1962 style. (Billax was there. )


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
LLB grey flannels, PRL vintage Ellesmere Pennys (not the current reissue)


----------



## fred johnson

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 45º with 37% relative humidity. Cloudless skies. Sunny with a light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB Polo coat, Norman Hilton Horse Blanket plaid Sport Coat, J. Press Pheasant tie, BB OCBD, Royal Silk pocket square, LE belt, O'Connell's Peccary gloves, LE Wide wale trousers, BB Argyle OTC socks, AE Cavanaugh loafers.


Another Hayek fan.. loafers might like a touch of "antiquing"


----------



## gamma68

Vintage BB '346' 3/2 triple patch pocket blazer (with new sweater fuzz)
Ralph Lauren Polo cotton/cashmere tennis sweater
BB white OCBD
Cravateur tie with unknown medical society emblem* 
Brighton belt (unseen)
LE khakis

* The Cravateur Tie Company is based in Cape Town, South Africa. I purchased the tie from the estate of a family originally from S. Africa--the husband was a physician. I'm guessing the emblem is for a S. African medical society.


----------



## Duvel

I'm a fan of tennis sweaters, gamma, and this one looks great. Fascinated by the necktie, as well.


----------



## Billax

svb said:


> A bit late, but here is Christmas:


Lovely outfits, lovely couple, lovely composition!


----------



## Howard

adoucett said:


> Typically you button the collar points but for casual wear, I doubt it will be an issue


What about wearing a tie?


----------



## Howard

svb said:


> A bit late, but here is Christmas:


nice pants.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, your color and tone coordination is outstanding - right down to the Hayek book (but then I'm a big Hayek fan - his books and few others are where I learned my core economics).

Gamma - great sweater.


----------



## sskim3

Howard said:


> What about wearing a tie?


That is totally up to you. And if you decide to wear a tie, just make sure the pattern doesn't clash with the shirt. And complete the outfit with sports coat or blazer of your liking. Looking forward to more posts, Howard!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

We still have some nasty cold weather and snow and Ice on the ground. So, I decided a needed some beefier footwear.

Here are my Allen Edmonds Cornell with Commando sole! 
No name brand Argyles



Not pictured: 
BB Brooksease pinstripe suit pants (decided not to wear the jacket)
BB OCBD non Iron


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I have the same Tie, but you wear it better.



Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 45º with 37% relative humidity. Cloudless skies. Sunny with a light breeze.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB Polo coat, Norman Hilton Horse Blanket plaid Sport Coat, J. Press Pheasant tie, BB OCBD, Royal Silk pocket square, LE belt, O'Connell's Peccary gloves, LE Wide wale trousers, BB Argyle OTC socks, AE Cavanaugh loafers.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Billax: Every rig you post is impeccable, but today's is somehow better, to my eye, than all the rest. I can't exactly put my finger on why; the fit, the colors, the accessories, but this is seasonally and environmentally coordinated sartorial perfection. As someone with a more recently developed interest in classic American clothing, I am so fortunate to benefit from your pictures and even more so from the long-form pieces you've published with OCBD about the golden-age.

Reuben: Are those Kirkland socks any good? The heels on my stash of Wigwam merino hikers have all gotten a bit thin and I'm looking for more affordable options.


----------



## Reuben

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Reuben: Are those Kirkland socks any good? The heels on my stash of Wigwam merino hikers have all gotten a bit thin and I'm looking for more affordable options.


Quite good, especially for the price. They're a little short in the shaft and thinner than my woolrich socks, but they fit tight and don't seem as prone to sagging either.


----------



## Roycru

A now for something completely different, after everyone else has posted the most wonderful variations of colors ever posted anywhere, here's (almost) fifty shades of grey, sitting in the grey suit department at Brooks Brothers after lunch today, wearing a grey herringbone tweed jacket that I got at Brooks Brothers in the early seventies that has working button holes, since in those days it was no problem asking for working button holes at Brooks Brothers, a Brooks Brothers university stripe OCBD, Ben Silver tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, J Crew sweater vest, L L Bean cord trousers, socks I got somewhere over thirty years ago, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers shoes......


----------



## fred johnson

Outstanding, right place-right outfit!


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Quite good, especially for the price. They're a little short in the shaft and thinner than my woolrich socks, but they fit tight and don't seem as prone to sagging either.


Short in the shaft....prone to sagging. Seems you've got some real issues....with your socks.


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
BB non-iron PPBD
BB bow
Alden tassels
BB buckle on BB gator strap


----------



## zeppacoustic

Frigid here, prospects of snow. 





LLB sport shirt, J Crew merino, Peter Christian loden moleskins, Wolverine 1000mi in color no. 8


----------



## orange fury

Warmer today, but back to flannel through the rest of the week:


Seen: Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Brooks 346 bow tie - Lands End chinos - Cole Haan bits - Kent Wang pocket square
Unseen: Lands End surcingle - Ralph Lauren socks


----------



## RT-Bone

Bundled up. 

Top:
-LLB Norwegian 
-LE original oxford 

Bottom:
-Untradly Uniqlo selvedge jeans
-LLB boots

Seen:
-LLB scarf
-Filson bag






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Weather on the prairie: Negative 2 F, expected high of 9 F. Bright, sunny, cold. Plows are clearing 7 inches of snow. 


















Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, Brooks Brothers oxford button down, necktie from Clancey's Ltd. Cedar Rapids, Iowa. The rest: J. Crew cuffed essential chinos, Clarks Originals brown suede desert boots, Smartwool argyle socks, dark brown J. Crew leather belt, Timex Easy Reader, black leather USAF gloves/government issue 1984, book: Little, Brown and Company 1953/reprint 2001.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel: Nice shirt-tie-jacket combination.
FLCracka: By the book fantastic rig, work very well - a lesson to us all in that timeless look!


----------



## fred johnson

Today: Bean Bluchers, RLX Socks, Press Chords & Yellow Shaggy Dog.


----------



## zeppacoustic

RT: really like the red/navy Norwegian. Reluctant to pull the trigger on one because I think I'll overheat indoors though.


----------



## RT-Bone

zeppacoustic said:


> RT: really like the red/navy Norwegian. Reluctant to pull the trigger on one because I think I'll overheat indoors though.


Thanks, I have this and the "traditional" navy/white version. I find that they do keep me warm when layered but don't cause me to overheat indoors - that's why wool is such a great fiber. If anything, you can always layer with an OCBD underneath and take the sweater off when you get too hot.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Duvel, great rig. Some observations: I think I have a pair or two of those same gloves laying around, however the gloves I was issued were way too large to be useful without the liners, which have long disappeared, of course. I also have a bunch of the light tan colored rawhide work gloves left, not sure if they were issuing those during your tenure, but they're a pretty damn fine work glove

and

I really hope you didn't walk to work in below 0 temps in that footwear...I know if I did I'd be hobbled by the time I got there, atop 2 ice cubes where my feet used to be, like in the cartoons.


----------



## Spin Evans

FLC, great look. The tassels and gator strap are spot-on. The A&S bow tie is unexpected, but looks great with that (immaculate) suit.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Orion. I am not familiar with that glove. The gubment made some fine gloves for its troops, though. Mine have endured and endured.

And no, a walk would not have been a good thing this morning. I pampered myself and drove.  I did pack along my Bean boots just in case, however--I like being prepared for the worst in this kind of weather.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> Duvel, great rig. Some observations: I think I have a pair or two of those same gloves laying around, however the gloves I was issued were way too large to be useful without the liners, which have long disappeared, of course. I also have a bunch of the light tan colored rawhide work gloves left, not sure if they were issuing those during your tenure, but they're a pretty damn fine work glove
> 
> and
> 
> I really hope you didn't walk to work in below 0 temps in that footwear...I know if I did I'd be hobbled by the time I got there, atop 2 ice cubes where my feet used to be, like in the cartoons.


----------



## fred johnson

PTB's look brand new, maker of jacket?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Harris tweed (sort of auburn brown on cream; other colors are just digital artifacts; pretty classic; $10 on eBay!), pink Brooks OCBD, Brooks chocolate cotton brushed twills, very old Hardy Amies challis tie ($9 on eBay; I could not resist), SmartWool chevron stripe socks from STP, lug-soled Black Hills shoes (I had to shovel snow, and was afraid I'd have to get out of my car on the way to work and push my car or someone else's). 

Thanks to my coworker Greg for making the espresso, and snapping the photo!



Showing off the tie:


----------



## Duvel

Love that tie, Slide! Rest of the rig is outstanding, too. Really great color, pattern, and texture coalitions you've built there.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Love that tie, Slide! Rest of the rig is outstanding, too. Really great color, pattern, and texture coalitions you've built there.


Duvel, thanks! It was Roycru who suggested that pink and brown look just fine together. And what do you know? They do.

Hey, two years ago I owned 0 blue OCBDs. That was my starting point.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> FLCracka: By the book fantastic rig, work very well - a lesson to us all in that timeless look!





Spin Evans said:


> FLC, great look. The tassels and gator strap are spot-on. The A&S bow tie is unexpected, but looks great with that (immaculate) suit.


Thanks, fellas. Spin, there is a subtle red line running through the POW pattern that I thought would help pick up the subtle red stripe in the A&S tie...and vice versa.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Ensiferous said:


>


FANTASTIC SHOES! I always like Burgundy with this shade of grey!


----------



## Howard

sskim3 said:


> That is totally up to you. And if you decide to wear a tie, just make sure the pattern doesn't clash with the shirt. And complete the outfit with sports coat or blazer of your liking. Looking forward to more posts, Howard!


I sure will and I'll try to contribute as much as I can.

So can the tie be a solid color?


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


>


I think that your posts and Billax's posts represent absolute perfection....each in their own respectively awesome ways.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Looks awesome! Very tastefully done.


----------



## Spin Evans

^^

Could not agree more with the two posts above me.

[EDIT: ahem, the last two posts on the last page]


----------



## sskim3

Howard said:


> I sure will and I'll try to contribute as much as I can.
> 
> So can the tie be a solid color?


Ya solids are good. you can definitely copy the outfits that others have worn. Start with what you are comfortable with and slowly build up your comfort level. We may never reach the effortless look pulled off by crusty, Roger, and billax, but it's always fun trying.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks Nobleprofessor and Spin Evans. 

FLCracka, thanks, you have given me a high compliment by mentioning me alongside of my friend Billax.

fred johnson, yes, those Leeds are from earlier this year, but even as double-soled gunboats, as an individual pair they don't seem to want to crease, so the new shoe look continues. I have other high-mileage AE, Alden, Hanover and Barrie PTBs, but that pair shown are the fresh units which will have to dodge the snowy days.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Weather cools down, WAYWT heats up, I love it! Tons of awesome looks from everyone lately!

So I have been on a bit of an eBay bender lately in an effort to satisfy my thrifting itch because I'm working too much to do it the old fashioned way. Wanted to show off a sweater that came in the other day. My first (probably of many) Shetlands.

Lord Jeff "The Moors" Shetland in what I'd call a royal blue (consensus?)
over my yellow LE OCBD from Gamma
Bills M2 in khaki
standing next to my Orvis HT as this (all?) Shetland sweaters is pretty toasty on its own.

I likely would be wearing a sage LLB Shetland tomorrow, but it arrived looking so much worse than the auction pictures led on that its probably going straight to GW. The seller was awesome about it and refunded my money very promptly, so I can't really complain...maybe I can turn it into a vest :devil:


----------



## stcolumba

A day of listening to music scholarship auditions.
A well-worn, very old Brooks Bros ocbd.


----------



## orange fury

STC, I think I've said this before, but I LOVE that tie


----------



## Spin Evans

A swell outfit, and an equally swell pose, St. C.

Also, meant to respond to this earlier: Eagle2250, it's been unseasonably warm lately (record highs of ~83° over the past few weeks, including Christmas Eve at 85°!). However, it is getting chilly tonight, down to the low 50's. A heavy sweater, like the moth-eaten vintage Polo model I had on, is perfect for the days it does get cold. A heavy coat will get some use, especially late January and early February. I love my sweaters and outerwear, and I've continued to acquire it, despite hanging out around the 30th parallel.



Gig-line slipped during the course of the day.


----------



## Jovan

svb said:


> A bit late, but here is Christmas:


A bit late commenting, but you have a beautiful wife (and trousers).


----------



## thegovteach

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13775
> 
> 
> A day of listening to music scholarship auditions.
> A well-worn, very old Brooks Bros ocbd.


Being an old band man in HS and university, this photo gives me flashbacks to the 1970s.....it is the way all the music professors dressed when I was an undergrad....


----------



## Duvel

STC, I feel like I've said this before, but even if I have, it bears repeating: that jacket is awesome.


----------



## orange fury

I realized that my rigs have been fairly boring recently compared to everyone else, great looks guys! Today:






Seen: Brooks Shetland - Brooks OCBD - Lands End chinos - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren socks - vintage (1940's-ish) Benrus
Unseen: Lands End surcingle - Lands End down vest - House of Bruar scarf


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Barbour Border in green
DB Norman Hilton Blazer from TweedyDon
Woolovers fishermans crew in oatmeal
LE OCBD in pink
Bills M2 in brown, these aren't regular twills though, I think they may be the "weathered canvas" or whatever they call it, eBay seller was no help
new no-name 85% wool USA made socks from eBay
Rancourt Beefrolls in natural CXL


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> STC, I think I've said this before, but I LOVE that tie


+1 and its texture and the jacket's are perfect together.


----------



## eagle2250

Spin Evans said:


> A swell outfit, and an equally swell pose, St. C.
> 
> Also, meant to respond to this earlier: Eagle2250, it's been unseasonably warm lately (record highs of ~83° over the past few weeks, including Christmas Eve at 85°!). However, it is getting chilly tonight, down to the low 50's. A heavy sweater, like the moth-eaten vintage Polo model I had on, is perfect for the days it does get cold. A heavy coat will get some use, especially late January and early February. I love my sweaters and outerwear, and I've continued to acquire it, despite hanging out around the 30th parallel.
> 
> 
> 
> Gig-line slipped during the course of the day.


Thank you for the feedback, my young friend. For one contemplating a relocation to somewhere "around the 30th parallel" and who loves tweed and enjoys a perhaps overly done knitwear collection, your words are very encouraging! Regarding this days rig, your picture show exactly how a favored, well worn tweed should be worn. Thanks again!


----------



## Duvel

Let's just say it's damned cold out there on the frozen tundra today. Regardless, shown here: Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, ocbd, and tie, Lands' End Drifter sweater vest, Land's End flannel trousers, SmartWool socks, and my beat-to-hell Bass bucks (the flash makes them look worse than they are but I am overdue for another pair). Not shown here: Timex Easy Reader, J. Crew belt.


----------



## orange fury

^looks like we had the same shirt idea Duvel lol


----------



## Duvel

Yes, except that mine is actually the blue uni today. The phone camera doesn't pick it up very well. I was in the burgundy stripe earlier this week, though.



orange fury said:


> ^looks like we had the same shirt idea Duvel lol


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Yes, except that mine is actually the blue uni today. The phone camera doesn't pick it up very well. I was in the burgundy stripe earlier this week, though.


Oh wow lol, that definitely looked red on my phone.


----------



## Duvel

Perhaps I should do some editing in photobucket.



orange fury said:


> Oh wow lol, that definitely looked red on my phone.


----------



## RT-Bone

Brrr. 

Top:
-Rugby Shetland shawl
-BB OCBD 

Bottom:
-LE moleskins 
-LLB ragg wool socks
-LLB gumshoes






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

RT-Bone said:


> Brrr.
> 
> Top:
> -Rugby Shetland shawl
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE moleskins
> -LLB ragg wool socks
> -LLB gumshoes
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great shirt/cardigan combo.


----------



## Duvel

I agree. That cardigan is great.



Flairball said:


> That is a great shirt/cardigan combo.


----------



## RT-Bone

Duvel said:


>


I love the idea of bucks with flannels, and the combo looks great here, but it never works when I try.


----------



## Flairball

Like others, experiencing some cold weather, here. Tonights "feels like" temp is forecasted at -24. Thankfully I'll be home with my scotch collection.

Today I'll be fighting off the cold with this rig.









With outerwear.









Colours and textures.








**tried a new approach to capturing the colour and textures. I picked the blue PS to pick up the blue strip in the tattersall.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, RT-B. I like the juxtaposition of the two textures. I'm also not much of a fan of smooth leather for dress shoes or even for loafers. I've tried the grey flannels with dark brown suede and it doesn't work quite as well. It also depends on what I'm wearing on top, of course. The red-brick soles get echoed in the tie and the stripe that runs through the jacket (at least to my eye), and the tan is picked up in the jacket as well.



RT-Bone said:


> I love the idea of bucks with flannels, and the combo looks great here, but it never works when I try.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co., Detroit
BB blue OCBD
Lord Jeff argyle sweater vest (woven in Scotland, made in Ireland)
Rooster wool tie (made in Scotland)
Trafalgar belt (unseen)
LE corduroys
BB wool Nordic-theme socks
AE Bradley


----------



## fred johnson

I love those Bradleys!


----------



## fred johnson

Project Meeting today:
Timberland 3-eye lug sole
RLX socks
Dockers chords
LLB cable Shetland
Eddie Bauer mini tartan


----------



## fred johnson

"I love the idea of bucks with flannels, and the combo looks great here, but it never works when I try"
Me either..


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> I'm also not much of a fan of smooth leather for dress shoes or even for loafers.


You mean like at all? Not even a single pair of calfskin balmorals?


----------



## Fading Fast

fred johnson said:


> "I love the idea of bucks with flannels, and the combo looks great here, but it never works when I try"
> Me either..


Me either. I love the look - and so many member here do it well - but when I try it, something looks off.

I have the classic tan bucks with red soles (BBs) and they don't work with my flannels (I've tried it with light, medium and dark gray ones). I've thought about maybe getting a snuff pair of bucks as that would probably work better; I think the formalness of my pants and the casualness of my buck is a bridge too far and maybe the snuff would help lesson the gap.

Also, if it wouldn't stand out (which it would), I'd love to do the Ivy-era Yale thing (that I've seen pictures of) of white bucks with gray flannels - it looks great in those pictures.


----------



## mjo_1

Fading Fast said:


> Also, if it wouldn't stand out (which it would), I'd love to do the Ivy-era Yale thing (that I've seen pictures of) of white bucks with gray flannels - it looks great in those pictures.


When I make my once a summer trip to Culwell and Son (the best men's store in Dallas, or almost anywhere IMO) almost the entire staff, young to old, is in white bucks with their suits. These aren't just summer suits like seersucker or poplin, but darker wool, pinstriped, etc. They look fantastic, but I have trouble thinking I could make it look as good.

EDIT: Take a look inside! https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32....2482&q=culwell+and+son&output=classic&dg=ntvo

I don't know when google started doing this, but I'm intrigued. Now I'll have to see if they have it for other shops.


----------



## Duvel

At all. I know, it's odd, I'm odd. I've learned to deal with it.



Reuben said:


> You mean like at all? Not even a single pair of calfskin balmorals?


----------



## Duvel

I got the idea of wearing my tan bucks with the grey flannels from Ivy pics of flannels with white bucks, actually.



Fading Fast said:


> Me either. I love the look - and so many member here do it well - but when I try it, something looks off.
> 
> I have the classic tan bucks with red soles (BBs) and they don't work with my flannels (I've tried it with light, medium and dark gray ones). I've thought about maybe getting a snuff pair of bucks as that would probably work better; I think the formalness of my pants and the casualness of my buck is a bridge too far and maybe the snuff would help lesson the gap.
> 
> Also, if it wouldn't stand out (which it would), I'd love to do the Ivy-era Yale thing (that I've seen pictures of) of white bucks with gray flannels - it looks great in those pictures.


----------



## Fading Fast

mjo_1 said:


> When I make my once a summer trip to Culwell and Son (the best men's store in Dallas, or almost anywhere IMO) almost the entire staff, young to old, is in white bucks with their suits. These aren't just summer suits like seersucker or poplin, but darker wool, pinstriped, etc. They look fantastic, but I have trouble thinking I could make it look as good.
> 
> EDIT: Take a look inside! https://maps.google.com/maps?ll=32....2482&q=culwell+and+son&output=classic&dg=ntvo
> 
> I don't know when google started doing this, but I'm intrigued. Now I'll have to see if they have it for other shops.


That store is great - and that Google is doing this is incredible.

I can absolutely see the staff in that store looking awesome in white bucks with their suit as it all speaks to context: it's a traditional-oriented clothing store where clothes are the business and a little Ivy style by the salesmen is the perfect verve for the setting. Unfortunately, when I put white bucks on with my medium grey flannels, I felt I looked foolish - like I was wearing a costume. I loved the look, but didn't feel comfortable wearing it (so took off the bucks and put on black dress boots).


----------



## Monocle

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 13775
> 
> 
> A day of listening to music scholarship auditions.
> A well-worn, very old Brooks Bros ocbd.


I absolutely love the tie.

Sent from the Underground.


----------



## mjo_1

Fading Fast said:


> Unfortunately, when I put white bucks on with my medium grey flannels, I felt I looked foolish - like I was wearing a costume. I loved the look, but didn't feel comfortable wearing it (so took off the bucks and put on black dress boots).


That's about the way I feel, and I even consider myself a pretty confident dresser for the most part. Truly an advanced move.

I just found where you can look into the Andover Shop's Cambridge location using google maps....I know people have said it's small, but it's really small! You can see the entire shop from the center of the room. Even so, the sportcoats and and fabric selections are absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Billax

Originally Posted by *fred johnson* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1643264#post1643264
_"I love the idea of bucks with flannels, and the combo looks great here, but it never works when I try"
Me either.._



Fading Fast said:


> Me either. I love the look - and so many member here do it well - but when I try it, something looks off.
> 
> I have the classic tan bucks with red soles (BBs) and they don't work with my flannels (I've tried it with light, medium and dark gray ones). I've thought about maybe getting a snuff pair of bucks as that would probably work better; I think the formalness of my pants and the casualness of my buck is a bridge too far and maybe the snuff would help lesson the gap.
> 
> Also, if it wouldn't stand out (which it would), I'd love to do the Ivy-era Yale thing (that I've seen pictures of) of white bucks with gray flannels - it looks great in those pictures.


I'd sure encourage you guys to try again! Dark Gray flannels & White Bucks are perfect for attending college Football games!


----------



## Duvel

Advanced or not, my choice was simply that it was all I could think to wear with my flannels today. Also, here is an image that inspired me a while ago. I really need a pair of white bucks and I desperately need to replace my tan ones.










mjo_1 said:


> That's about the way I feel, and I even consider myself a pretty confident dresser for the most part. Truly an advanced move.
> 
> I just found where you can look into the Andover Shop's Cambridge location using google maps....I know people have said it's small, but it's really small! You can see the entire shop from the center of the room. Even so, the sportcoats and and fabric selections are absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent!



Billax said:


> Originally Posted by *fred johnson* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1643264#post1643264
> _"I love the idea of bucks with flannels, and the combo looks great here, but it never works when I try"
> Me either.._
> 
> I'd sure encourage you guys to try again! Dark Gray flannels & White Bucks are perfect for attending college Football games!


----------



## Duvel

Nice rig, zeppa. Great tie, and I like the subdued colors of the pocket square.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Duvel said:


> Nice rig, zeppa. Great tie, and I like the subdued colors of the pocket square.


Thanks Duvel. The PS is new, courtesy of The Tie Bar.


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> I'd sure encourage you guys to try again! Dark Gray flannels & White Bucks are perfect for attending college Football games!


Your outfit looks fantastic, Bill, but if I wore my white bucks to a college football game, they would no longer be very white!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co., Detroit
> BB blue OCBD
> Lord Jeff argyle sweater vest (woven in Scotland, made in Ireland)
> Rooster wool tie (made in Scotland)
> Trafalgar belt (unseen)
> LE corduroys
> BB wool Nordic-theme socks
> AE Bradley


Fantastic! The tie and sweater make a great pair and I'm a fan of dark brown trousers with a navy blazer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

You're not sitting in the right seats.



FLCracka said:


> Your outfit looks fantastic, Bill, but if I wore my white bucks to a college football game, they would no longer be very white!


----------



## FLMike

Not very exciting today. All BB from the ankles up. AE cap toes.


----------



## FiscalDean

Question for the white bucks guys, what do you wear for a belt? Isn't wearing a white belt and shoes referred to as a "full Cleveland"? This brings to mind visions of Herb Tarlick from the old TV show, WKRP in Cincinatti.


----------



## Duvel

Um, yeah. No white belt.



FiscalDean said:


> Question for the white bucks guys, what do you wear for a belt? Isn't wearing a white belt and shoes referred to as a "full Cleveland"? This brings to mind visions of Herb Tarlick from the old TV show, WKRP in Cincinatti.


----------



## gamma68

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Fantastic! The tie and sweater make a great pair and I'm a fan of dark brown trousers with a navy blazer.


Thank you, Mr. Cheape!


----------



## Reuben

FiscalDean said:


> Question for the white bucks guys, what do you wear for a belt? Isn't wearing a white belt and shoes referred to as a "full Cleveland"? This brings to mind visions of Herb Tarlick from the old TV show, WKRP in Cincinatti.


Usually a ribbon belt or emblematic surcingle, or suspenders if I'm wearing them with a suit.


----------



## Fading Fast

This was my gray-flannels-white-bucks inspiration picture (from the Ivy Style website) - in another life, I will be able to wear this entire outfit:



And Billax, your orbit of sartorial skill and confidence does not overlap with my orbit (or should I say sub orbit) - you can pull things off with style and elegance that I can only dream about.


----------



## Howard

sskim3 said:


> Ya solids are good. you can definitely copy the outfits that others have worn. Start with what you are comfortable with and slowly build up your comfort level. We may never reach the effortless look pulled off by crusty, Roger, and billax, but it's always fun trying.


You guys on here probably have 2 or 3 jobs with loads of money so maybe that's why you guys always look good.


----------



## sskim3

My humble rig for the day...

LE jacket
Lambswool sweater from whoau of all places for $10
Paul stuart Pinpoint oxford shirt
Robert Talbott tie
JPress garb pants in olive or dark green
Stafford boots


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> My humble rig for the day...
> 
> LE jacket
> Lambswool sweater from whoau of all places for $10
> Paul stuart Pinpoint oxford shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> JPress garb pants in olive or dark green
> Stafford boots


Looking sharp, man. That Lands' End jacket's a real winner, great colors, classic pattern, patch pockets AND a throat latch? Good stuff. It does look like you could stand to have the sleeves taken up a half-inch to an inch.

How's the little guy holding up? Hopefully his tooth's not hurting too badly.


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> Looking sharp, man. That Lands' End jacket's a real winner, great colors, classic pattern, patch pockets AND a throat latch? Good stuff. It does look like you could stand to have the sleeves taken up a half-inch to an inch.
> 
> How's the little guy holding up? Hopefully his tooth's not hurting too badly.


The sleeves are on my to do list but after my $300 tailoring bill last month I'm just holding off for now.

The pup is doing well she just had surgery and picked her up after work. The little guy you see on my pic is her other sister. Crazy that I pay more for her dental work than I do mine


----------



## Flairball

sskim3 said:


> My humble rig for the day...
> 
> LE jacket
> Lambswool sweater from whoau of all places for $10
> Paul stuart Pinpoint oxford shirt
> Robert Talbott tie
> JPress garb pants in olive or dark green
> Stafford boots


Great Rig. Very sharp. The only thing I'd do differently would be to pop in a PS.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Love the jacket above!

Sorry about the unforgiveable bathroom selfies. It's late, but I wanted to give a shout-out to two forumites.

This Harris tweed jacket is from TweedyDon; it's mostly a sort of purplish brown over a gray ground, with threads of orange, dark green, royal blue, wine...it's nuts. Yes, people, I'm wearing a _purple_ tweed jacket! The flash tends to leach out the purpleness of it all. The nubbly wool tie, which I love, is from Dorji (well, originally Seaward & Stern). Bespoke tan twill trousers (gray flannels would have been perfect here, to match the actual ground color of the jacket...but I don't have any!  Yet!), MacTavish shoes. Linen square, _faute de mieux_; ecru Brooks OCBD.

Here's the star of the show:

Yeah, I'm kind of a Hayek man myself:

The expensive part:


----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> Love the jacket above!
> 
> Sorry about the unforgiveable bathroom selfies. It's late, but I wanted to give a shout-out to two forumites.
> 
> This Harris tweed jacket is from TweedyDon; it's mostly a sort of purplish brown over a gray ground, with threads of orange, dark green, royal blue, wine...it's nuts. Yes, people, I'm wearing a _purple_ tweed jacket! The flash tends to leach out the purpleness of it all. The nubbly wool tie, which I love, is from Dorji (well, originally Seaward & Stern). Bespoke tan twill trousers (gray flannels would have been perfect here, to match the actual ground color of the jacket...but I don't have any!  Yet!), MacTavish shoes. Linen square, _faute de mieux_; ecru Brooks OCBD.
> 
> Here's the star of the show:
> 
> Yeah, I'm kind of a Hayek man myself:
> 
> The expensive part:


Bathroom selfie!? Unforgivable. Well,...that tweed is pretty damned sweet. Okay,...forgiven.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> This was my gray-flannels-white-bucks inspiration picture (from the Ivy Style website) - in another life, I will be able to wear this entire outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> And Billax, your orbit of sartorial skill and confidence does not overlap with my orbit (or should I say sub orbit) - you can pull things off with style and elegance that I can only dream about.


So I've got an almost identical outfit already laid out for tomorrow. Mid-grey cavalry twills, creme bucks, a white OCBD, black knit tie and belt, oatmeal v-neck and a black and white herringbone sack to give over it. I guess great minds think alike?


----------



## Billax

FiscalDean said:


> Question for the white bucks guys, what do you wear for a belt? Isn't wearing a white belt and shoes referred to as a "full Cleveland"? This brings to mind visions of Herb Tarlick from the old TV show, WKRP in Cincinatti.


Surcingle.


----------



## Duvel

I would go with a surcingle.



FiscalDean said:


> Question for the white bucks guys, what do you wear for a belt? Isn't wearing a white belt and shoes referred to as a "full Cleveland"? This brings to mind visions of Herb Tarlick from the old TV show, WKRP in Cincinatti.


----------



## FiscalDean

Thanks guys, I think surcingle would be a great option.


----------



## Fading Fast

In the above photo I posted of the grey flannels, light-gray shaggy dog, white bucks and white OCBD - would a black leather or cordovan leather belt look off? The white bucks are already taking you out of the norm, so it's not so much about thinking about how we normally do things, just what would work for this singular outfit. With those dark, heavy pants, I would think a leather belt would be fine and would no more be off with the shoes than the heavy flannel pants are. Thoughts?


----------



## Duvel

FF, the belt would be hidden by the sweater, so it's a bit of moot point. However, I don't like that choice much if the belf is visible.


----------



## FLMike

I would go with surcingle for sure.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> FF, the belt would be hidden by the sweater, so it's a bit of moot point. However, I don't like that choice much if the belf is visible.


In a Occam Razor way, I have been buying more pants with side tabs so as to avoid the entire belt issue thing. But I do appreciate the input as have plenty of pants that need belts.


----------



## Duvel

But belts can be a nice accessory item, FF. I really recommend a surcingle belt or two. They're versatile. As well, a lighter and dark brown leather belt. Braided belts are also nice for some things.


----------



## FLMike

BB Golden Fleece suit, OCBD, and tie
Alden for BB color 8 tassels
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## orange fury

High 20's this morning, I know it's not in the realm of everyone from up north, but it's about 50*F cooler than I'm comfortable with:






LL Bean Norwegian - LL Bean Wallace flannel - Lands End flannel lined chinos - Bean 8" boots - LL Bean belt - Woolrich socks - Lands End down vest - House of Bruar cashmere scarf - vintage Benrus


----------



## Billax

FLCracka said:


> BB Golden Fleece suit, OCBD, and tie
> Alden for BB color 8 tassels
> Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap
> 
> 
> 
> [
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Good looking outfit today, FLCracka! Solid from head to toe.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-O'Connell's Shetland (Christmas gift)
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE tailored fit 10 wale cords
-Red Wing 9010 GTs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

freezing in NYC.... showed 9 degrees and its no where as cold as some other folks in the mid-west.

















jcrew lambswool sweater and flannel shirt
LE moleskin pants
chippewa boots
not shown: tweed cap, wool scarf, gloverall duffel to deal with the cold.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for J Press
BB ecru OCBD
BB Red Fleece Fair Isle vest
Unknown make black wool-knit tie
Trafalgar belt (unseen)
BB twill trousers
Orvis socks (unseen)
Red Wing Beckman boots (unseen)


----------



## Flairball

Cold, real cold, again today. It's stealing my motivation to get anything done.

The details- trying out pink for the first time.









The full monty.








I think this rig would look better with light coloured trousers, but I elected to make use of the cold fighting properties of these cords.


----------



## FLMike

Billax said:


> Good looking outfit today, FLCracka! Solid from head to toe.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

FLCracka said:


> Thank you, sir.


Do you wear a suit everyday? You've posted some beautiful ones lately.

A few new items for today

Brown w/multicolor flecking tweed from PRL Uni Club
vintage LE saddle shoulder Shetland (SSS?) in a heathered pinkish hue
blue striped PRL Yarmouth OCBD
LLB cords in a golden wheat ish color
vintage usa made Eastland shearling lined 5-eye moc boot
new wigwam El Pines (itchier than I thought they'd be)


----------



## gamma68

TDO, nice sweater! A request: I'd like to see a full image of the jacket over the sweater, if possible.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

gamma68 said:


> TDO, nice sweater! A request: I'd like to see a full image of the jacket over the sweater, if possible.


Hesitated posting this one because of the pocket flap that found its way inside without me noticing, but here you are, as requested.


----------



## Fading Fast

TDO, I think you are a hustler (stay with me). 

When you started posting on this forum, you seemed to have very few Ivy items and you were still learning how to coordinate outfits to reflect a Trad vibe. Now and recently, and in an incredibly short time period, you are posting picture after picture of great outfits with wonderful vintage and vintage-inspired looks (right down to the smallest detail) that display a strong understanding of the Trad aesthetic. 

Back to hustling. The idea of hustling in betting is to come into a game as a fresh player, convince others - through your early play - that you have a below-avearge (for the forum) skill set, make some bets based on that impression and, then, when you have substantial bets on the line, play to your real level and clean up. 

Did you bet others early on that you couldn't dress well in the Trad world? Fess up, whose money have you taken as your outfits, knowledge and touch in the Trad world have been dramatically elevated since not that long ago?

All meant in good fun - I love those boots and the itchy socks (I have many itchy vintage-inspired socks, but I like the ethos of them enough that I just convince myself that they don't bother me - yes I'm that crazy).


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> TDO, I think you are a hustler (stay with me).
> 
> When you started posting on this forum, you seemed to have very few Ivy items and you were still learning how to coordinate outfits to reflect a Trad vibe. Now and recently, and in an incredibly short time period, you are posting picture after picture of great outfits with wonderful vintage and vintage-inspired looks (right down to the smallest detail) that display a strong understanding of the Trad aesthetic.
> 
> Back to hustling. The idea of hustling in betting is to come into a game as a fresh player, convince others - through your early play - that you have a below-avearge (for the forum) skill set, make some bets based on that impression and, then, when you have substantial bets on the line, play to your real level and clean up.
> 
> Did you bet others early on that you couldn't dress well in the Trad world? Fess up, whose money have you taken as your outfits, knowledge and touch in the Trad world have been dramatically elevated since not that long ago?
> 
> All meant in good fun - I love those boots and the itchy socks (I have many itchy vintage-inspired socks, but I like the ethos of them enough that I just convince myself that they don't bother me - yes I'm that crazy).


+1 to all of this and i am really hating on your boots... they look rather cozy and warmed to the chippewas im wearing today.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Fading Fast said:


> TDO, I think you are a hustler (stay with me).
> 
> When you started posting on this forum, you seemed to have very few Ivy items and you were still learning how to coordinate outfits to reflect a Trad vibe. Now and recently, and in an incredibly short time period, you are posting picture after picture of great outfits with wonderful vintage and vintage-inspired looks (right down to the smallest detail) that display a strong understanding of the Trad aesthetic.
> 
> Back to hustling. The idea of hustling in betting is to come into a game as a fresh player, convince others - through your early play - that you have a below-avearge (for the forum) skill set, make some bets based on that impression and, then, when you have substantial bets on the line, play to your real level and clean up.
> 
> Did you bet others early on that you couldn't dress well in the Trad world? Fess up, whose money have you taken as your outfits, knowledge and touch in the Trad world have been dramatically elevated since not that long ago?
> 
> All meant in good fun - I love those boots and the itchy socks (I have many itchy vintage-inspired socks, but I like the ethos of them enough that I just convince myself that they don't bother me - yes I'm that crazy).


Thanks FF! I appreciate the kind feedback. I can assure you I haven't hustled anyone, though wish I had based on your post. I can only take credit in the sense that I consider being a quick study to be one of my greatest assets regarding sartorial matters and life in general. The forum membership, and in particular the posters/commenters on the WAYWT thread deserve most of the credit.

My take on it is this: I've had a general interest in clothes since high school, lets say, and generally got caught up in chasing trends as adolescents are wont to do. As I got older and transitioned out of the service into a "business casual" workplace I bought the requisite attire at the mall and continued like this for many years. During that time I never really felt like I looked good in any of the clothes I had and just sort of gave up. I would however always admire the looks of the mannequins in a Brooks Brothers store whenever I saw one and think "wow those are nice clothes, maybe I would look good if I dressed like that" but I never really had or wanted to make room in the budget to shop BB retail.

Then, due to my interest in photography, I read that there was a group trying to re-publish some book called "Take Ivy" of which I had seen the scans, and bought it once the reprint was available on Amazon

Then googling info on the Yale 20 item dress code or whatever is in the back of Take Ivy, I found AAAT, and then began to understand WHY I found the (more traditional) aspects of BB so appealing.

Reading the forum and realizing that the cheapest, and sometimes only, method to acquire TNSIL apparel was second-hand, made it accessible, budget-wise. And after many hours reading the forum and learning from guys in this thread, I feel like I finally have found MY style of clothing that makes me feel like I look good and that my home is in the Trad forum.


----------



## FLMike

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Do you wear a suit everyday? You've posted some beautiful ones lately.


Thanks. Unfortunately, yes...usually four days a week. We're biz cas on Friday, which I much prefer. Some days, I'll mix in a coat & tie in place of the suit.


----------



## Reuben

As promised, creme bucks in winter:




























Also, when did iPhones get a photo timer?!?


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> As promised, creme bucks in winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when did iPhones get a photo timer?!?


Iphones have a timer now?? I've been using a separate app lol.

also, that looks fantastic and reminded me why I need white bucks.


----------



## Dave

LLB Shetland
LE OCBD
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (not visible)
Wigwam hiking socks
vintage LLB bluchers (made in USA)


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for J Press
> BB ecru OCBD
> BB Red Fleece Fair Isle vest
> Unknown make black wool-knit tie
> Trafalgar belt (unseen)
> BB twill trousers
> Orvis socks (unseen)
> Red Wing Beckman boots (unseen)


Another fantastic offering among many others. I personally like the omission of pocket square here and on previous, similar combinations. Although I usually prefer one, to my eye, the jacket doesn't need anything else in this example.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ThatDudeOrion said:


> ...I feel like I finally have found MY style of clothing that makes me feel like I look good and that my home is in the Trad forum.


+1. This is why it's important that less experienced practitioners be able to post here. TDO, that look is just right, which also means "not too much." The sweater might have cost some coin? But the other components can be obtained more cheaply; the trick is to put them together well. I haven't worn corduroys in a long time, but given that one can get serviceable ones for < $50, that'd be a good way to add some colors and cold-weather textures.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> As promised, creme bucks in winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, when did iPhones get a photo timer?!?


Well done sir. Being wingtips helps I believe- but even plain bucks would look great in this outfit.


----------



## gamma68

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Another fantastic offering among many others. I personally like the omission of pocket square here and on previous, similar combinations. Although I usually prefer one, to my eye, the jacket doesn't need anything else in this example.


Many thanks, Brigadier. The only pocket accessory today is a pair of reading glasses. :biggrin:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Reuben said:


> As promised, creme bucks in winter:


Reuben, is that a black tie? If so, great use of a limited palette!


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Reuben, is that a black tie? If so, great use of a limited palette!


Reuben and I got the same memo this morning re: attire.


----------



## g3org3y

Some great additions of late. I should make an effort and post some of my own at some point.



ThatDudeOrion said:


>


I love the combination of colours and textures going on here. :cool2:


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Iphones have a timer now?? I've been using a separate app lol.
> 
> also, that looks fantastic and reminded me why I need white bucks.


Yeah, at least mine does! It's a little stopwatch symbol at the top of the screen when you open the photo app. And thanks! This pair's actually creme, but in white from the Gatsby collection at brooks brothers is close enough and in the clearance section.



Fading Fast said:


> Well done sir. Being wingtips helps I believe- but even plain bucks would look great in this outfit.


I agree, I think wingtip bals work a little better than PTBs would with this outfit but I think the biggest difference is the creme color of the suede and the leather soles. Brick soles and white suede wouldn't have worked quite so well.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Reuben, is that a black tie? If so, great use of a limited palette!


It is indeed, a black silk knit from Paul Stuart. It's one of the few knits I've found that's over 3" wide and I believe I have Popinjay to thank for pointing it out on eBay.



gamma68 said:


> Reuben and I got the same memo this morning re: attire.


V-neck, white BD, B&W herringbone tweed and black knit? Yup, looks like it.


----------



## FLMike

Bill's M2 Bullard Field Pant
BB 132Q OCBD
AE Verona
BB gator strap with vintage engine turned sterling buckle


----------



## orange fury

It's cold and wet. Not my favorite weather. Also, this is a rare event in that I'm wearing jeans.

from left to right - just wanted to show off the flannel, what I'm wearing in my office, and what I'm adding when I go outside:


Detail:


Footwear:


LL Bean Black Stewart flannel - LL Bean Ragg Wool sweater - Levi's 505s - LL Bean shotshell belt - Bean boots - Woolrich socks - Lands End down vest - House of Bruar scarf - vintage Elgin


----------



## ruvort

orange fury said:


> It's cold and wet. Not my favorite weather. Also, this is a rare event in that I'm wearing jeans.
> 
> from left to right - just wanted to show off the flannel, what I'm wearing in my office, and what I'm adding when I go outside:
> 
> 
> Detail:
> 
> 
> Footwear:
> 
> 
> LL Bean Black Stewart flannel - LL Bean Ragg Wool sweater - Levi's 505s - LL Bean shotshell belt - Bean boots - Woolrich socks - Lands End down vest - House of Bruar scarf - vintage Elgin


I am not usually a big fan of puffy vests, but this rig looks GREAT. It has a certain effortless harmony to it. Well done sir.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


>


This is perfect Reuben.

Today:
Finally got my Woolover turtleneck. Brooks camel hair and Bills khakis.


----------



## fred johnson

Nope, Still can't pull off the white buck look for myself, but I do like it.


----------



## fred johnson

Snow today, still falling. LLB 3-eye boots, recently purchased (shortage my @@#%); LLB lined Chinos, LLB Parka. Not shown: PRL PLaid Shirt, Blue Woodovers Wool Crewneck I'm glad I drive a Subaru!


----------



## Fading Fast

fred johnson said:


> Nope, Still can't pull off the white buck look for myself, but I do like it.


I feel the same way - looks great on Reuben, but I don't have the sartorial gravitas to pull it off.

Popinjay - I love the outfit, that turtleneck is outstanding. I wish they got a little more love (or less hate) on this forum, but I will still stand on my thinly populated island of turtleneck wearers.


----------



## williamson

Fading Fast said:


> ...that turtleneck is outstanding. I wish they got a little more love (or less hate) on this forum, but I will still stand on my thinly populated island of turtleneck wearers.


I'm on your island too!
Reuben and Gamma - very nice dark grey jackets; and in my monitor Orion's looks similar.


----------



## Spin Evans

PJ, Reuben, FLC, Gamma, TDO, OF: Brilliant outfits, gentlemen. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## stcolumba

From the past two days....


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Digging the tie knot, STC. Never noticed if you tie this one regularly. I like it.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Is that purple tie a Brooks? I have one just like it - great tie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Digging the tie knot, STC. Never noticed if you tie this one regularly. I like it.


Prince Albert? Christensen?


----------



## Mayday

Double four in hand?


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> Prince Albert? Christensen?





Brigadier Cheape said:


> Is that purple tie a Brooks? I have one just like it - great tie
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Mayday said:


> Double four in hand?


The tie is dark burgundy and is made by "Micky of Montreal". The double four-in-hand is my every day knot. All my posts show this knot.


----------



## stcolumba

Grateful for the guy who invented the duffel coat. This morning's temperature is -9 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Flairball

Cold again. Off to the gym, then a little lunch and some in town time with the wife.

The details- trying St.C's knot. I like it.









The full monty.








Apologies for sporting the I-worked-all-night face.


----------



## Duvel

Looks fantastic, STC. I think credit generally goes to the British Admiralty in the 1890s. I know that I love mine.



stcolumba said:


> Grateful for the guy who invented the duffel coat. This morning's temperature is -9 Fahrenheit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Return of the Action Shot

Damn cold out


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick, love the outfit, the colors are perfect, the Ivy vibe wonderful and the textures are all in harmony. That tie is outrageous - is it wool, who makes it?


----------



## gamma68

Patrick06790 said:


> Return of the Action Shot


Is that nice jacket "The Gamma," sir?


----------



## Patrick06790

Negative on the Gamma. It's a Southwick from Tweedy, I think. Tie was made by local person, Phoebe Hudson, in late 80s or so


----------



## Duvel

I bought two of those LE vests a short while ago, based on Patrick's example, one in that color and another in navy. Two of the most practical things to wear that I own.


----------



## stcolumba

.....


----------



## WillBarrett

No pictures, but this morning when we headed out I put on a USA-made shetland from some defunct brand that had the words "New England" in their name. Sort of a heathered greenish-blue with reindeer. That sucker is perhaps the warmest sweater I own apart from my Norwegians. Unreal.

Pictures forthcoming.


----------



## Oldsport

Patrick, what would you say the color of you jacket is?


----------



## Patrick06790

^Greyish blue


----------



## Oldsport

Hmmmmm. I have the same color Harris Tweed. Would you consider the color close enough to Black/White Herringbone to pass for it? It fits me exceptionally well and I'd rather use it than the ill fitting Stafford HT I purchased. I'd also rather not spend the $$ on the Brooks Brother jacket in Black/White Herringbone I have on hold...


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

This knot looks great! I mocked-up the same knot with a pinned collar shirt for a '20s-themed NYE party we ended up not going to. (Guessing the hostess saw The Great Gatsby this year). I'm going to try it out soon. I like your style, Flairball, and envy your wardrobe more than a little bit.



Flairball said:


> Cold again. Off to the gym, then a little lunch and some in town time with the wife.
> 
> The details- trying St.C's knot. I like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies for sporting the I-worked-all-night face.


----------



## Patrick06790

Triathlete said:


> Hmmmmm. I have the same color Harris Tweed. Would you consider the color close enough to Black/White Herringbone to pass for it? It fits me exceptionally well and I'd rather use it than the ill fitting Stafford HT I purchased. I'd also rather not spend the $$ on the Brooks Brother jacket in Black/White Herringbone I have on hold...


Yeah, that would probably work.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr
Corbin sport coat
old LE drifter
PRL flannel sport shirt
Orvis Canadian
Untitled by pass the peas, on Flickr
by pass the peas, on Flickr


----------



## Pentheos

It was 68 in your city today, Tourist Trophy Garage. How can you wear a jacket over a sweater over flannel? Did you turn on your AC? I mean, great look and all, but I would die in that rig unless it was under freezing.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Currently 57F on the patio. 
8 months a year it's boiling heat and humidity here. Anything below 68 and 50% humidity feels arctic. 71 inside by the thermostat and a log in the fireplace. 


Pentheos said:


> It was 68 in your city today, Tourist Trophy Garage. How can you wear a jacket over a sweater over flannel? Did you turn on your AC? I mean, great look and all, but I would die in that rig unless it was under freezing.


----------



## FLMike

Pentheos said:


> It was 68 in your city today, Tourist Trophy Garage. How can you wear a jacket over a sweater over flannel? Did you turn on your AC? I mean, great look and all, but I would die in that rig unless it was under freezing.


+1. I spent the day in shorts and a golf shirt on the golf course, and then shorts and t-shirt while doing yard work. Gorgeous day! No way in heck you could've worn that rig today without sweating bullets.....and getting lots of strange looks.

Fyi, wore a light sweater over an OCBD while dining on the outside deck of a restaurant tonight. Was very comfortable.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

Some folks aren't impervious to cold. Temp topped out around 64 or so today. Not a short pants day for me. Flannel shirt with undershirt out and about sun up. Windbreaker in the car in case, didn't need it. Sweater added after sunset. Jacket added when retiring to the patio for a smoke. Layers.


FLCracka said:


> +1. I spent the day in shorts and a golf shirt on the golf course, and then shorts and t-shirt while doing yard work. No way in check you could've worn that rig today without sweating bullets.....and getting lots of strange looks.


----------



## orange fury

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Some folks aren't impervious to cold. Temp topped out around 64 or so today. Not a short pants day for me. Flannel shirt with undershirt out and about sun up. Windbreaker in the car in case, didn't need it. Sweater added after sunset. Jacket added when retiring to the patio for a smoke. Layers.


In fairness, I'm exactly the same way. If it gets under 70 I'm pulling out sweaters and jackets


----------



## orange fury

Met up with a buddy of mine for wine tonight, outside rig:


inside rig:


details:


Brooks Shetland - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - LL Bean boot mocs - Woolrich socks - Lands end surcingle - Lands End down vest - House of Bruar scarf - Elgin watch


----------



## Dave

At an Epiphany party hosted by friends:





LE flannel
Levi's 505
Dickies belt
Lucchese Since 1883 boots (brown label -- made in USA)
Not visible: white Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks


----------



## eagle2250

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> Currently 57F on the patio.
> 8 months a year it's boiling heat and humidity here. Anything below 68 and 50% humidity feels arctic. 71 inside by the thermostat and a log in the fireplace.


It was a decidedly chilly -2 degrees in NW Hoosierville today and I must say, I like your rig. It looks to be very comforting, if fighting off the chill of the evening air!


----------



## Duvel

OF, I absolutely love the red of that sweater. 

Dave, I like the LE flannel. Don't get me wrong, as I'm hardly an expert, but this particular outfit does not look Ivy or trad, at least as I understand it.


----------



## FLMike

This outfit is probably not Ivy or Trad either, but I think it has some elements.

BB 132Q OCBD
Mountain Khakis 5-pocket khaki jeans
LE surcingle
PRL argyles
No name dirty bucks


----------



## Duvel

Solidly in there, I would say, FL, because it looks a lot like something I'd want to wear. 

Great look. The bucks cinch it, imo.


----------



## zeppacoustic

^ Good to see some other dirty bucks out there FL. Here are my Bass beaters and BB Red Fleece pine cords today


----------



## Fading Fast

FL, every item is Ivy, even, I believe, the wheat jeans as I seem to remember reading in one of my clothes books that wheat jeans were a '50s college thing for some period of time (but I might have this messed up in my head). If so, then four of your five items are Ivy: OCBD, surcingle, bucks and argyle socks.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> This outfit is probably not Ivy or Trad either, but I think it has some elements.
> 
> BB 132Q OCBD
> Mountain Khakis 5-pocket khaki jeans
> LE surcingle
> PRL argyles
> No name dirty bucks


I'd wear it (actually, swap the shoes for loafers and the trousers for chinos in the same color, and you have what I wear almost daily). Also, I love that surcingle, if LE brings that back I need to pick one up...


----------



## FLMike

Thanks, guys. I know it's a little casual for church, but our church is VERY casual (the pastor wore jeans today).....plus, I wear a suit to work four days a week, so I like to dress down on the weekends.


----------



## efdll

Fading Fast said:


> FL, every item is Ivy, even, I believe, the wheat jeans as I seem to remember reading in one of my clothes books that wheat jeans were a '50s college thing for some period of time (but I might have this messed up in my head). If so, then four of your five items are Ivy: OCBD, surcingle, bucks and argyle socks.


I don't know about Ivy but a decade later certainly Big Ten: wheat jeans, v-neck Pringle sweater, OCBDS, Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

efdll said:


> I don't know about Ivy but a decade later certainly Big Ten: wheat jeans, v-neck Pringle sweater, OCBDS, Weejuns


Is that the '60s you are referencing? Does anyone know when wheat jeans were part of men's college attire rotation? I thought I read that it was in the '50s, but it could be the '60s, but definitely before all the late '60s fashion took over.


----------



## Flairball

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> This knot looks great! I mocked-up the same knot with a pinned collar shirt for a '20s-themed NYE party we ended up not going to. (Guessing the hostess saw The Great Gatsby this year). I'm going to try it out soon. I like your style, Flairball, and envy your wardrobe more than a little bit.


Thanks. I don't know how I'd be able to survive if I couldn't wear tweed part of the year. I'm liking this knot, too. I may have to use it more often.


----------



## Flairball

Not too cold today. Going with an earth-toned theme.


----------



## Billax

I flipped up the collar of the sport coat and buttoned all three buttons, just as I would have done had I worn my LL Bean Field Coat.
O'Connell's sport coat of Magee wool Donegal cloth, machine loomed in Ireland, BB OCBD, LE turtleneck, Deerskin gloves, LLB moleskins pants, Wigwam Husky ragg wool socks, Bass cotton mesh bluchers on rubber soles (great for walking in the country on gravel roads and dirt paths .


----------



## stcolumba

Argyle Sunday.

*Billax: *What a gorgeous coat!
*Flairball: *Always, you look so comfortable and confident in what you wear.


----------



## orange fury

The boot mocs and anorak are the only remotely trad elements, but the weather is crappy and we're grocery shopping:






LL Bean anorak - LL Bean boot mocs - Lands End 1/4 zip fleece - Ralph Lauren t-shirt (I know, I know...) - Levi's 505s - LL Bean belt - Woolrich socks


----------



## Howard

stcolumba said:


> Argyle Sunday.
> 
> *Billax: *What a gorgeous coat!
> *Flairball: *Always, you look so comfortable and confident in what you wear.


that is a lovely sweater.


----------



## Duvel

Billax, that is an outstanding jacket!


----------



## Dave

Duvel said:


> Dave, I like the LE flannel. Don't get me wrong, as I'm hardly an expert, but this particular outfit does not look Ivy or trad, at least as I understand it.


No worries; I didn't think it was overall Ivy or trad either. ;-) However, since my flannel shirt is new (Christmas present) and from Land's End, I wanted an excuse to show off the shirt (glad you like it, by the way), but in addition to that, I thought if it's a Land's End shirt, then that part would at least be considered trad. At least, judging from the copious posts featuring Land's End shirts here, I always thought Land's End shirts were trad.


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


>


This is a fabulous jacket, Billax. It bears a strong resemblance to the Magee Donegal Tweed I wore recently.


----------



## Duvel

Ivy, trad, and the like is not about brands. While it is true that certain brands tend to look Ivy and trad, this is a wrong approach. For instance, there is much about LE's line that I would not call Ivy or trad. Any style of dress, whether it's Ivy or cowboy Western, is not about branding but about the details and the types of clothing.



Dave said:


> No worries; I didn't think it was overall Ivy or trad either. ;-) However, since my flannel shirt is new (Christmas present) and from Land's End, I wanted an excuse to show off the shirt (glad you like it, by the way), but in addition to that, I thought if it's a Land's End shirt, then that part would at least be considered trad. At least, judging from the copious posts featuring Land's End shirts here, I always thought Land's End shirts were trad.


----------



## orange fury

Its 43*F, 99% humidity, and completely foggy. And it's Monday. Ugh. BUT I'm wearing my favorite tweed, so it's not all bad:






Brooks OCBD - Lands End "Charter Collection" 3/2 British tweed - Lands End chinos - Talbott BOC ancient madder tie - Lands End surcingle - Stafford dress boots - Ralph Lauren socks - Paul Fredrick pocket square - Hamilton Baxter - tan Jos A Bank cashmere scarf (unseen)


----------



## mjo_1

Full armor today.

Southwick Douglas grey plaid/purple windowpane
PPBD
Brooks tie
Brown calf AE MacNeils below


----------



## Flairball

Much warmer, today. Keeping it casual, as I don't expect to go anywhere other than the gym, and a dog walk in the woods.



















Beat up tatersall
Orvis shawl lapel cardigan
Well worn/used Beaufort
Blue jeans
Bean Boots- not shown.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
PRL tie
LLB double l's
Alden AWW


----------



## Sir Cingle

^Very nice, CMDC! That's a great tie.


----------



## fred johnson

I love that J Press tweed!


----------



## FiscalDean

OF - love the tie. Is it wool?

MJO, that's a good looking Southwick.


----------



## orange fury

FiscalDean said:


> OF - love the tie. Is it wool?
> 
> MJO, that's a good looking Southwick.


Thanks! It's silk- "Italian Heavy Madder", as it's tagged:



When the Italians say "heavy madder", they certainly emphasize the "heavy" part lol


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks, FD. When my local Southwick dealer had this particular Douglas as an in stock model (a rarity for any Southwick seller) I couldn't resist. It's definitely a favorite.


----------



## Flairball

Dave said:


> No worries; I didn't think it was overall Ivy or trad either. ;-) However, since my flannel shirt is new (Christmas present) and from Land's End, I wanted an excuse to show off the shirt (glad you like it, by the way), but in addition to that, I thought if it's a Land's End shirt, then that part would at least be considered trad. At least, judging from the copious posts featuring Land's End shirts here, I always thought Land's End shirts were trad.


That is a fine shirt. While I agree that your outfit doesn't seem overly trad, as it is most often expressed here, you are on your way. I don't dress particularly Trad, but try to incorporate elements of trad. I believe that though it is important to have these styles defined, it is equally important to keep a bit of one's own individuality incorporated in one's rig. If you like that LE shirt I'd recommend trying out an LLB tartan flannel, too. I'm quite fond of tattersalls, too, which you may want to try.

If you wish to try to move down the trad path a little further, it may be possible to so do without too much change. Keep it casual, and stick with blue jeans, but try to find jeans with less flare at the bottom. You might also try getting a couple pair of chinos in various colours; tan, brown, green. I'd think you'd do well to keep a little of your individuality wearing chinos, and flannel/tattersall/OCBD with your cowboy boots. Gotta still have fun, right?

Anyway, I'm no expert. Just thought I'd share a few thought.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LE Canvas (RIP) jacket
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE moleskins 
-SmartWool socks
-J.Crew bucks - dirty








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket, fabric woven in Scotland
LE blue OCBD
LLB spruce Shetland wool sweater 
Orvis belt (unseen)
LE flannel-lined khakis
Timberland socks and LLB Maine Hunting Shoes for the snow (unseen)


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket, fabric woven in Scotland
> LE blue OCBD
> LLB spruce Shetland wool sweater
> Orvis belt (unseen)
> LE flannel-lined khakis
> Timberland socks and LLB Maine Hunting Shoes for the snow (unseen)


This is awesome.


----------



## Duvel

gamma, I want, first of all, to thank you for posting such consistently great shots--always nicely lit, well composed, and taken in interesting settings. Second, you are to be commended for your consistency as well in the outfits you show us. This one is superb--that jacket is outstanding, and I love the sweater color!


----------



## efdll

Flairball said:


> That is a fine shirt. While I agree that your outfit doesn't seem overly trad, as it is most often expressed here, you are on your way. I don't dress particularly Trad, but try to incorporate elements of trad. I believe that though it is important to have these styles defined, it is equally important to keep a bit of one's own individuality incorporated in one's rig. If you like that LE shirt I'd recommend trying out an LLB tartan flannel, too. I'm quite fond of tattersalls, too, which you may want to try.
> 
> If you wish to try to move down the trad path a little further, it may be possible to so do without too much change. Keep it casual, and stick with blue jeans, but try to find jeans with less flare at the bottom. You might also try getting a couple pair of chinos in various colours; tan, brown, green. I'd think you'd do well to keep a little of your individuality wearing chinos, and flannel/tattersall/OCBD with your cowboy boots. Gotta still have fun, right?
> Anyway, I'm no expert. Just thought I'd share a few thought.


A young SA at the Luchesse store in San Antonio told me once he dressed just like his father, a rancher. Cowboy boots, jeans (I forget whether Levi's or Wranglers), cowboy belt, cowboy hat and Brooks Brothers OCBD. Cowboy trad?


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for your kind words, RT-Bone and Duvel. I'm always striving to improve in the rigs and photos departments.


----------



## Dave

Flairball said:


> That is a fine shirt. While I agree that your outfit doesn't seem overly trad, as it is most often expressed here, you are on your way. I don't dress particularly Trad, but try to incorporate elements of trad. I believe that though it is important to have these styles defined, it is equally important to keep a bit of one's own individuality incorporated in one's rig. If you like that LE shirt I'd recommend trying out an LLB tartan flannel, too. I'm quite fond of tattersalls, too, which you may want to try.
> 
> If you wish to try to move down the trad path a little further, it may be possible to so do without too much change. Keep it casual, and stick with blue jeans, but try to find jeans with less flare at the bottom. You might also try getting a couple pair of chinos in various colours; tan, brown, green. I'd think you'd do well to keep a little of your individuality wearing chinos, and flannel/tattersall/OCBD with your cowboy boots. Gotta still have fun, right?
> 
> Anyway, I'm no expert. Just thought I'd share a few thought.


Thanks for your kind words about my shirt! :-D

As for your other comments:

I do have a bunch of shirts of various styles, colors, and patterns! ;-) I know I have at least one shirt (J. Crew) similar to tattersall, but I don't know if it's tattersall per se (it's not described as such on the J. Crew site). I actually wore it in a previous photo here. Let me look it up . . .



What do you think? Tattersall or no? ;-)

An LLB tartan flannel is also something that would be nice to have (for a while there I didn't wear flannel shirts as I found them too warm -- such is not the case anymore, though -- maybe because I'm not as heavy as I used to be and intend to be even less so ;-) ).

Jeans with flare at the bottom? Only boot cut jeans would have those. I've never worn boot-cut jeans -- always straight-leg. Perhaps in the photo my jeans looked flared because of the way I positioned my feet . . . ?

I have indeed worn boots with chinos before and like the look (tan is the color I prefer for chinos), but my most recent pair of chinos (Old Navy) has become rather ratty-looking. Instead of going ahead and getting a new and better pair, I'm waiting until I'm down a pants size (been running a lot and stuff -- trying to get back in shape -- already started losing weight again, as I'm able to cinch my belt tighter). Why waste money something that will soon be too big for you? ;-)


----------



## FLMike

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd


I like this "regular" blue color PPBD, which you don't seem to see as often as their light blue colored one. I have a couple of each.


----------



## sskim3

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> PRL tie
> LLB double l's
> Alden AWW


Great gig. Random thought, the BB pinpoint OCBD is pretty straight without the "roll" effect. I have noticed that my pinpoints don't create the "roll" effect as a traditional OCBD. Is my assumption correct or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mjo_1

^Maybe his is a recent Brooks PPBD like mine? (not the one I posted above...I think its an LE)

I have a Brooks PPBD from maybe 3 years ago that has a decent roll and looks right. However, the one I bought last year seems to have a disproportionately large collar with little to no roll. 

And the very most recent PPBD, the blue check one, is made in China rather than Malaysia. It too seems to have the weird collar going on.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I have been slacking on my contributions, but in my defense it has been cold.


----------



## Duvel

That is a great rig, OCBD! And good to see you again. Is that a duffle that I see?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

mjo_1 said:


> ^Maybe his is a recent Brooks PPBD like mine? (not the one I posted above...I think its an LE)
> 
> I have a Brooks PPBD from maybe 3 years ago that has a decent roll and looks right. However, the one I bought last year seems to have a disproportionately large collar with little to no roll.
> 
> And the very most recent PPBD, the blue check one, is made in China rather than Malaysia. It too seems to have the weird collar going on.


Billax wrote a meticulous description maybe three weeks ago about how to achieve the roll. These are my guesses: the fabric is still a little stiff, and you may have to use a half-windsor knot to push the collar up a bit.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, great to see you again. As always, you do Ivy very well. Is that scarf two sided - it looks interesting?


----------



## orange fury

Weather.com said it was cloudy with 0% chance of rain today. I walked outside and it was pouring. Glad I wasn't actually relying on the app or anything:







Brooks red unistripe OCBD - Brooks Shetland - RL chinos - Lands End surcingle - RL socks - Cole Haan bits (Bean mocs outside, I had to walk a ways through water to get to my car this morning)


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, I've had the same issue with weather.com - their accuracy is slipping horribly. Also, how did you resist wearing your new cashmere sweater (posted on the acquisition thread) today?


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison Suit
BB non-iron PPBD
Ferragamo tie
Alden tassels


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Nothing really interesting for today, I just wanted to point out something I've observed during my recent Bill's Khakis binge buying which is that if you're a thrifty gent like myself and buying them second hand, the pants that have been finished to a plain hem by the BK factory leave tons (3"+) of fabric up inside the leg, at least on the pants around my inseam length that I've found. All this extra fabric makes it SO EASY to add cuffs. I buy them finished a little longer than what I actually need and all I have to do is fold em up and stitch in the ditch and I've got cuffed M2's in my size, which are exceedingly hard to find on the secondary market. And yes I was slacking on the ironing, I guess I spent too much time fixing the cuffs...

Border
dark red Tattersall
Woolovers Aran Kiltimagh
M2's with cuffs added by me 
Bostonian 
ShelLWB


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, I've had the same issue with weather.com - their accuracy is slipping horribly. Also, how did you resist wearing your new cashmere sweater (posted on the acquisition thread) today?


Im taking it to my tailor tonight to have it checked out before I wear it. The bottom left corner of the label was popped off, which doesn't bother me, but the upper right corner pulled on a thread by the neckline. I want to see if they can tighten/reinforce that thread before I really start wearing it (I don't want to wear it for a week and develop a hole in it).

but yeah, once he checks it out, I may not take it off until I gets warm again lol


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Robt. Talbott pheasant tie
LE flannels
AE Shelton


----------



## Billax

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Robt. Talbott pheasant tie
> LE flannels
> AE Shelton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Exceptional from Head to toe, CMDC!


----------



## Duvel

CMDC, I hope you won't find my praise merely redundant of that of others, however, I do have to chime in and say that I, also, am very impressed with the J. Press sack! Superb. And I like the saddles as well.


----------



## sskim3

Since we all love navy blazers and sports coats, I figured that this sports coat is appropriate for the winter time.

Paul Stuart Blue Tweed Jacket 
JAB Ecru OCBD 
Giacomo Ancient Madder Tie
JCrew Tweed pants


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Since we all love navy blazers and sports coats, I figured that this sports coat is appropriate for the winter time.
> 
> Paul Stuart Blue Tweed Jacket
> JAB Ecru OCBD
> Giacomo Ancient Madder Tie
> JCrew Tweed pants


I like how every color in this rig is a muted version (bluish/gray instead of blue or navy, dusty red/pink instead of true red, ecru instead of white, etc). Very nice!


----------



## Duvel

Love the color of that necktie, sskim!


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I like how every color in this rig is a muted version (bluish/gray instead of blue or navy, dusty red/pink instead of true red, ecru instead of white, etc). Very nice!


+1, great observation of a "second level" dressing skill - not only matching colors, but having a feel for coordinating tones. Many times you will see someone wear muted and sharp colors together that work "on paper" but that are too jarring in reality. This outfit harmonizes the tones beautifully.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Love the color of that necktie, sskim!





orange fury said:


> I like how every color in this rig is a muted version (bluish/gray instead of blue or navy, dusty red/pink instead of true red, ecru instead of white, etc). Very nice!


Thanks guys! And my favorite part is that the jacket and tie were e-thrifted... and the rig costs less than my AE Chili Lasalles that I got from the Shoe Bank for $119.


----------



## Duvel

Good point, Fading! And I agree. This feels to me like a very sophisticated outfit.



Fading Fast said:


> +1, great observation of a "second level" dressing skill - not only matching colors, but having a feel for coordinating tones. Many times you will see someone wear muted and sharp colors together that work "on paper" but that are too jarring in reality. This outfit harmonizes the tones beautifully.


----------



## Flairball

Damned cold out there, again. This calls for layering.

The details-









The full monty- underlayer.









The full monty- outerwear.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Also had some pheasant action today:





BB sports coat - LE OCBD and chinos - Talbott wool/silk emblematic - linen PS - Bass bucks


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 45º with 80% relative humidity.



















J. Press Houndstooth sport coat "Donegal Mist" handloomed cloth of 60% wool, 30% Kid Mohair, 5% Cashmere. BB Uni Stripe OCBD, J. Press Pheasant tie, O'Connell's Lambswool cardigan sweater vest, LE Flannel trousers, LE OTC socks, and AE Cameron pinch penny loafers.

961 down, 38 to go!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## SlideGuitarist

Every time that someone gets a collar roll right, an angel gets his wings.


stcolumba said:


>


----------



## Duvel

But what does the right side look like?



SlideGuitarist said:


> Every time that someone gets a collar roll right, an angel gets his wings.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I didn't get a full shot today, but with the flurry of emblematics on this page I wanted to contribute. It is also part of what I was wearing today.

Thanks FF and Duvel. I am wearing a duffel (LE and nothing to write home about) and a two sided scarf. One side is tartan and the other herringbone. I wish it were all tartan, but even though it is not my favorite scarf I wear it the most. It must have angora or something in it, because it is soft.


----------



## Roycru

Here's another picture of someone wearing tartan trousers and argyle socks......

Sitting on a bench after lunch today, wearing a Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and vest, ecru PPBD, tie, and argyle socks, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/ip4lV80jj


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket, fabric woven in Scotland
> LE blue OCBD
> LLB spruce Shetland wool sweater
> Orvis belt (unseen)
> LE flannel-lined khakis
> Timberland socks and LLB Maine Hunting Shoes for the snow (unseen)


Like this color combo a lot. A pocket square [optional] in dark orange, burgundy, or gold would help it shine even brighter.


----------



## K Street




----------



## MythReindeer

Roycru said:


> Here's another picture of someone wearing tartan trousers and argyle socks......
> 
> Sitting on a bench after lunch today, wearing a Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and vest, ecru PPBD, tie, and argyle socks, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


Please excuse my language, but DAMN.


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street, that is one good looking chalk stripe, can you provide the details?


----------



## FLMike

J Press 3/2 Sack
BB grey wool trousers and 132Q OCBD
Kent & Curwen for Ben Silver tie
Alden color 8 belt and full-straps


----------



## orange fury

Cold and cloudy today:



Seen: LLB Buchanan flannel - RL chinos - LE surcingle - LLB boot mocs
Unseen: LLB Shetland - LE down vest


----------



## CMDC

JPress flannel blazer
BB blue pinstripe ocbd
LE red sweater vest
JPress madder tie
BB gabs
Alden shell ptb


----------



## eagle2250

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Nothing really interesting for today, I just wanted to point out something I've observed during my recent Bill's Khakis binge buying which is that if you're a thrifty gent like myself and buying them second hand, the pants that have been finished to a plain hem by the BK factory leave tons (3"+) of fabric up inside the leg, at least on the pants around my inseam length that I've found. All this extra fabric makes it SO EASY to add cuffs. I buy them finished a little longer than what I actually need and all I have to do is fold em up and stitch in the ditch and I've got cuffed M2's in my size, which are exceedingly hard to find on the secondary market. And yes I was slacking on the ironing, I guess I spent too much time fixing the cuffs...
> 
> Border
> dark red Tattersall
> Woolovers Aran Kiltimagh
> M2's with cuffs added by me
> Bostonian
> ShelLWB


A very handsome sweater and you wear it so well. Nice rig, overall, Dude! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

OH NO!! Not tartan trousers AND argyle socks!

In all seriousness, this is my all-time favorite Roycru WAYWT photo. Absolutely stunning.


----------



## mjo_1

Lots of excellent looks on this page!

KStreet, you're reminding me that I need to pick up a grey flannel stripe suit. Who makes it? And the tie looks like it would be from Press, but I'm not seeing that one. 

FLCracka, I'm really liking that jacket.


----------



## WipitDC

K Street and CMDC, your most recent looks are fantastic! Representing the District well!


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
Southwick Barleycorn Tweed
BBOCBD
Pulitzer Ancient Madder
Not Shown:
PRL forward pleat grey flannels
Cole Haan USA Pennys


----------



## efdll

K Street, in principle it would seem that the shirt and tie are too sporty for the severity of the suit, but only in principle. In practice, bravo! A properly matched rig would be as harmonious as it would be boring.


----------



## ThePopinjay

FLCracka- I really like that look. A very nice tie as well.

Today:
Brooks jacket, Rooster tie, Land's End oxford and chinos, Gloverall duffle.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 33º with 84% relative humidity. Light rain with occasional slippery ice on the roads. Durham Sports Club for lunch.





































J. Press Tyrolean Hat with Gamsbart, Hickey-Freeman "Big Boned" Herringbone Overcoat, AE Calf gloves, Sam Hober Duck tie, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, LE Flannels, Barrons Hunter Bulldog Surcingle Belt, LE ribbed wool OTC socks, AE Cameron Pinch Penny loafers.


----------



## Fading Fast

efdll said:


> K Street, in principle it would seem that the shirt and tie are too sporty for the severity of the suit, but only in principle. In practice, bravo! A properly matched rig would be as harmonious as it would be boring.


I couldn't have said it as elegantly, but absolutely agree. It might not be perfect on paper, but in the real world, it's a home run.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LE Canvas jacket
-LE Sail Rigger OCBD

Bottom:
-LE tailored fit 10 wale cords
-J.Press OTC argyles
-AE McGraw






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 33º with 84% relative humidity. Light rain with occasional slippery ice on the roads. Durham Sports Club for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Tyrolean Hat with Gamsbart, Hickey-Freeman "Big Boned" Herringbone Overcoat, AE Calf gloves, Sam Hober Duck tie, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, LE Flannels, Barrons Hunter Bulldog Surcingle Belt, LE ribbed wool OTC socks, AE Cameron Pinch Penny loafers.


A good looking rig...and the sports jacket??


----------



## Billax

fred johnson said:


> A good looking rig...and the sports jacket??


Ah. Sorry. J. Press Pressidential sport coat of Robert Noble Gamekeeper Tweed. 3/2 sack made in USA by Southwick.

_________
36 posts remaining.


----------



## Ensiferous

There are tweeds, and there are TWEEDS. This Robert Noble Gamekeeper is one heck of a TWEED.



Billax said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


> There are tweeds, and there are TWEEDS. This Robert Noble Gamekeeper is one heck of a TWEED.


Thank you, Ensiferous. Compliments from you always make my day!


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Here's another picture of someone wearing tartan trousers and argyle socks......
> 
> Sitting on a bench after lunch today, wearing a Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and vest, ecru PPBD, tie, and argyle socks, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


Wow, only Roycru!! You march on.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It warmed up to 18 degrees so I ventured outside for a pic. Still dealing with the loss of my regular standing spot. Also, my sister made this sweater. She is the best.

Billax - Ensiferous digs the tweed (read he is very very jealous), but I can't stop checking out the coat!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

WipitDC said:


> K Street and CMDC, your most recent looks are fantastic! Representing the District well!


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## stcolumba

A day of listening to music scholarship auditions. "Dinner" on the road at Whole Foods.

Shirt is JPress


----------



## MrAndersonGCC

Roycru said:


> Here's another picture of someone wearing tartan trousers and argyle socks......
> 
> Sitting on a bench after lunch today, wearing a Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and vest, ecru PPBD, tie, and argyle socks, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


A little late to the game, but had to chime in. Looks great!


----------



## K Street

Thanks for the comments. Yesterday's suit and tie were from J. Press. Today's are from Brooks.


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> J. Press Tyrolean Hat with Gamsbart, Hickey-Freeman "Big Boned" Herringbone Overcoat, AE Calf gloves, Sam Hober Duck tie, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, LE Flannels, Barrons Hunter Bulldog Surcingle Belt, LE ribbed wool OTC socks, AE Cameron Pinch Penny loafers.


Oh, there's the boss.


----------



## MrAndersonGCC

K Street said:


> Thanks for the comments. Yesterday's suit and tie were from J. Press. Today's are from Brooks.


Love the tie and handkerchief. When green works, it works wonders.


----------



## Dave

After a movie date with my girlfriend:







PRL Supima cotton v-neck
Vineyard Vines button-down
Levi's 505
Dickies belt
Chippewa Arroyo boots
Georgia Boot socks (not visible)


----------



## Spin Evans

Y'all are knocking me on my hind-quarters. Absolutely outstanding. I feel more than a bit sheepish in my contributions.



Brooksgate wannabe-tweed
BB oxford
J Press repp bowtie
LE khakis
Polo belt
And some loafers, not sure which pair


----------



## Pentheos

Dave said:


> After a movie date with my girlfriend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL Supima cotton v-neck
> Vineyard Vines button-down
> Levi's 505
> Dickies belt
> Chippewa Arroyo boots
> Georgia Boot socks (not visible)


Thread: A Trad "What are you Wearing"


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> Y'all are knocking me on my hind-quarters. Absolutely outstanding. I feel more than a bit sheepish in my contributions.
> 
> 
> 
> Brooksgate wannabe-tweed
> BB oxford
> J Press repp bowtie
> LE khakis
> Polo belt
> And some loafers, not sure which pair


That tie is a stand out! Overall, a perfect color scheme.


----------



## Dave

Pentheos said:


> Thread: A Trad "What are you Wearing"


Very good! Now let's go to all the other threads on the forum and see if you can identify their titles too!


----------



## FLMike

Hickey Freeman Boardroom
BB non-iron BD
LE tie
BB buckle/gator strap
Alden full straps


----------



## FLMike

Pentheos said:


> Thread: A Trad "What are you Wearing"


Thanks for reposting the pics. Some irony there, dontcha think? :confused2:


----------



## Flairball

Pentheos said:


> Thread: A Trad "What are you Wearing"


Maybe some people could try helping Dave out, nudging him down the "trad" path. We all started somewhere.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LLB Shetland
-Uniqlo OCBD 

Bottom:
-LE tailored fit 10 wale cords
-Wigwam socks
-AE Squeakers






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Fair Isle shawl collar cardigan from Target (yes, Target).
JPress blue ocbd
LLB double l's


----------



## orange fury

Not very exciting compared to the rest of the thread, but for what it's worth, I'm comfy:



LLB Spruce Shetland - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos - LE surcingle - RL Socks - Cole Haan bits - Elgin watch


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Dave

Flairball said:


> Maybe some people could try helping Dave out, nudging him down the "trad" path. We all started somewhere.


We've discussed this previously, Flairball, but what's un-trad about my attire? I don't claim that my outfit is trad as a whole, but surely it has trad elements in it. Granted, the boots may not really be trad; I know there are those who don't consider jeans trad either. But you can't say the Vineyard Vines shirt and the v-neck aren't trad elements!


----------



## orange fury

Dave said:


> We've discussed this previously, Flairball, but what's un-trad about my attire? I don't claim that my outfit is trad as a whole, but surely it has trad elements in it. Granted, the boots may not really be trad; I know there are those who don't consider jeans trad either. But you can't say the Vineyard Vines shirt and the v-neck aren't trad elements!


IMHO (and I know next to nothing, so take my word with a whole shaker of salt), it's primarily the waist down. I think if you swap the jeans and boots for chinos and loafers it would be a big step in the right direction. I know you're losing some weight right now and are hesitant to get new clothes, but that's where you may look at thrifting as an inexpensive option.


----------



## Dave

Well, although I'm not one of these folks who wears cowboy boots exclusively (not by a long shot), I ain't giving those up! ;-)


----------



## Duvel

I'm a strong believer in wearing what you enjoy wearing, Dave. If you enjoy cowboy boots, that is great. However, it does, then, make it seem that you're not really aspiring to a trad, Ivy, preppy aesthetic. Style, after all, is mainly aspirational, i.e., you want to look a certain way, usually within a tradition or category of dressing. What look are you aspiring to? Have you done much looking around the web and thinking about what this thing we call trad and Ivy is about?



Dave said:


> Well, although I'm not one of these folks who wears cowboy boots exclusively (not by a long shot), I ain't giving those up! ;-)


----------



## Dave

Yes, I've done quite a bit of research on this site about trad, Ivy stuff, but the way I see it, why should I have my daily outfits convey just one particular aesthetic, be it trad / Ivy or ******* (or whatever the appropriate word for it would be)? As the little girl in those Old El Paso ads says, "Por que no las dos?" (Why not both?) ;-)

There used to be a regular poster on here who is now deceased, user name of kitonbrioni. In LOTS of his WAYWT photos he was wearing boots. Jeans too. Yet no one could say he wasn't trad.


----------



## Duvel

In other words, you like an eclectic wardrobe. Nothing wrong with that. But that may speak to some of the reaction you're getting here, because then you're not really aspiring to the kind of look that the forum is about. Of course, it's dangerous to get too exclusive, too, so maybe you're simply challenging us to keep an open mind. In the end, I really know nothing.



Dave said:


> Yes, I've done quite a bit of research on this site about trad, Ivy stuff, but the way I see it, why should I have my daily outfits convey just one particular aesthetic, be it trad / Ivy or ******* (or whatever the appropriate word for it would be)? As the little girl in those Old El Paso ads says, "Por que no las dos?" (Why not both?) ;-)
> 
> There used to be a regular poster on here who is now deceased, user name of kitinbrioni. In LOTS of his WAYWT photos he was wearing boots. Jeans too. Yet no one could say he wasn't trad.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Maybe some people could try helping Dave out, nudging him down the "trad" path. We all started somewhere.


If Dave is posting from TX, maybe the right approach here is to figure out what, from the trad idiom, would look good with cowboy boots. I would guess that the red gingham shirt (is it actually hot pink, or is that a trick of the light?) is pretty traditional with jeans (and the traditional cowboy look is _tight_ jeans on a lean frame). The only thing I'd change is finding a sweater that contrasts better with the jeans, maybe a tan sweater, or a heathered tan. I don't know if the contrast between the rectilinearity of the gingham and the irregularity of a thick sweater would be good, or bad. If Dave likes gingham, maybe tattersall shirts would be the "next" step, or rather, a slightly more subtle look than gingham, which seems like a cheerful and extroverted pattern.

I keep a pair or worn-out penny loafers by my front door for fetching the paper, the mail, etc. I'm sure that everyone can use loafers, whether in TX or in ME. But if Texan Dave loves his cowboy boots, I'm not going to waste effort talking him out of them.

The Stetson hat was deliberately showy when it was devised. The message it sent was not, "I herd cows," but, "I have money for the latest fashion in hats."

There's a "dress hat" thread going on right now, in which praise for fedoras is modulated by the need not to appear affected to one's acquaintances. If a full-on TNSIL looks affected in TX, we ought to respect that. As it happens, I prefer darted jackets because I have to spend money on waist suppression every single time I get a sack jacket. Is that a problem for anyone? Now that I've admitted it, am I going to get private messages "nudging" me down the path of tradliness? No offense, Flairball, I love your looks, esp. the use of bright sweaters to offset the more muted cold-weather palette.


----------



## SammyH

stcolumba said:


> A day of listening to music scholarship auditions. "Dinner" on the road at Whole Foods.
> 
> Shirt is JPress


I LOVE that last photo - who makes that Shetland? ??


----------



## Dave

Duvel said:


> In other words, you like an eclectic wardrobe. Nothing wrong with that. But that may speak to some of the reaction you're getting here, because then you're not really aspiring to the kind of look that the forum is about. Of course, it's dangerous to get too exclusive, too, so maybe you're simply challenging us to keep an open mind. In the end, I really know nothing.


I never really thought about it as challenging anybody to keep an open mind, but yeah. I mean, being from the rural South it's impossible not to be influenced by country / western ways of dressing no matter how trad you want an outfit to look. Hell, a couple folks have told me they consider my style "Texas trad" -- elements of country / western style but still trad nonetheless. It's like with certain genres of music -- you can't just put them in a box and say, "Such-and-such genre has these elements; if it has anything else, it's another genre entirely." Like with country music -- you have pop country, alternative country, outlaw country, country rock, bluegrass, honky tonk, etc. Yet it's all country music despite the differences between the styles. Or electronic dance music -- you have dubstep, hi-NRG, techno, trance, eurodance, freestyle, etc. But it's still electronic dance music.


----------



## Dave

SlideGuitarist said:


> If Dave is posting from TX, maybe the right approach here is to figure out what, from the trad idiom, would look good with cowboy boots. I would guess that the red gingham shirt (is it actually hot pink, or is that a trick of the light?) is pretty traditional with jeans (and the traditional cowboy look is _tight_ jeans on a lean frame). The only thing I'd change is finding a sweater that contrasts better with the jeans, maybe a tan sweater, or a heathered tan. I don't know if the contrast between the rectilinearity of the gingham and the irregularity of a thick sweater would be good, or bad. If Dave likes gingham, maybe tattersall shirts would be the "next" step, or rather, a slightly more subtle look than gingham, which seems like a cheerful and extroverted pattern.


No, I'm not Texan; I'm from Georgia, but Georgia and Texas have a bit in common! ;-) And you're correct -- the shirt I was wearing was red gingham. The only reason I wore the blue v-neck was because it's new, and I just HAD to show it off a bit. :-D But I do have a tan sweater from J. Crew; I'm wearing it in a previous photo on here from a couple weeks ago.



> I keep a pair or worn-out penny loafers by my front door for fetching the paper, the mail, etc. I'm sure that everyone can use loafers, whether in TX or in ME. But if Texan Dave loves his cowboy boots, I'm not going to waste effort talking him out of them.


Again, it's Georgian Dave, but I wouldn't mind being from Texas, LOL!


----------



## Duvel

It sounds like you're confident about what works for you, Dave. You still might learn things here. There are excellent examples you could emulate if you wish to follow a more traditionally trad path.

For the record, while I'm from the Midwest, I refuse to let my wardrobe be determined by my native territory. I don't much like Carhart, and John Deere caps are decidedly not an option.


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


> Like this color combo a lot. A pocket square [optional] in dark orange, burgundy, or gold would help it shine even brighter.


Thanks for the compliment, K Street.


----------



## gamma68

Billax said:


>


Simply outstanding in all departments.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


This rig has a melody that the piano behind you cannot match. Wonderful.


----------



## Pentheos

Billax is our guru.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Y'all are knocking me on my hind-quarters. Absolutely outstanding. I feel more than a bit sheepish in my contributions.


^ No need to feel sheepish about this rig! Love the bow tie.


----------



## mjo_1

New Samuelsohn suit
LE Shirt
BB Bow
AE McAllister

Today:









Comfortably boring.

BB uni stripe ocbd
O'Connell's cable shetland
private lable gabs
Alden chromexcel PTB


----------



## gamma68

LeeLo said:


>


I saw this photo and IMMEDIATELY recongized the jacket (Southwick). Doesn't it have great shoulders? I wish it had fit me better, but obviously you're giving it a good home. It looks fabulous with that tie!


----------



## gamma68

This thread has been really strong lately. A fella takes a day off from the forum, and comes back to see such great rigs. Keep bringing your A-games, gents!


----------



## Duvel

Leelo, I may have missed it, but what is the tie? Other than great.


----------



## Dave

Duvel said:


> It sounds like you're confident about what works for you, Dave. You still might learn things here. There are excellent examples you could emulate if you wish to follow a more traditionally trad path.
> 
> For the record, while I'm from the Midwest, I refuse to let my wardrobe be determined by my native territory. I don't much like Carhart, and John Deere caps are decidedly not an option.


LOL ... don't worry; I don't wear Carhartt or John Deere hats either!


----------



## FLMike

Dave said:


> There used to be a regular poster on here who is now deceased, user name of kitonbrioni. In LOTS of his WAYWT photos he was wearing boots. Jeans too. Yet no one could say he wasn't trad.


Actually, kitonbrioni was about as far from trad as you could possibly get. That's the reason he posted here.....he was the ultimate troll, before trolling was cool. It was a running joke and eventually everyone just learned to ignore his posts. Now that I think about it, if you honestly think that his ensembles were even the slightest bit "trad", then you really do have some boning up to do on what the term means. (By the way, my outfit today wasn't trad either.)

On a separate note, I just wanted to note for the record that SlideGuitarist used the word "rectilinearity" in a post today. Not sure what it means, but sounds impressive. Might even inspire Shaver to reach a little higher!


----------



## Duvel

I noticed that, too, and even more to his credit, he used it so adroitly that I didn't even stumble.



FLCracka said:


> On a separate note, I just wanted to note for the record that SlideGuitarist used the word "rectilinearity" in a post today. Not sure what it means, but sounds impressive. Might even inspire Shaver to reach a little higher!


----------



## LeeLo

gamma68 said:


> I saw this photo and IMMEDIATELY recongized the jacket (Southwick). Doesn't it have great shoulders? I wish it had fit me better, but obviously you're giving it a good home. It looks fabulous with that tie!


Yes, it is the same Southwick that you are refering to. I don't believe I gave you the proper respect for it, so with that being said --- thank you my good man! And yes the shoulders on this jacket are are simply the best. It's perfect for the scarce chilly days in Central Florida.



Duvel said:


> Leelo, I may have missed it, but what is the tie? Other than great.


Thank you! It's actually a Nautica tie I purchased from Marshalls not too long ago. I always shop there for socks and saw this lil' guy hanging out on the sale rack. At $9.99, 100% silk and with this pattern, I couldn't resist.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dave said:


> LOL ... don't worry; I don't wear Carhartt or John Deere hats either!


Hey, I'm from Detroit, and have a cousin who's IT manager for Carhartt. I get a discount...so I _love_ Carhartt. I wouldn't wear the duck pants unless I were building a house, though.

At my sartorial experience level, just seeing a green tartan-ish plaid with a herringbone jacket over a blue OCBD is instructive (thx, LeeLo!). I see that and think, "Hey, I have those three things! I could wear that tomorrow, and look good."


----------



## ThePopinjay

Wearing my very old LL Bean shirt jacket today.


----------



## stcolumba

Sorry for the gigantic pics.
Classic 3/2 tweed jacket from a long defunct, prep clothier.
Breaking in the new tea kettle.
Maize 'n Blue bow tie: of course!


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Wearing my very old LL Bean shirt jacket today.


I love this sports coat!!! Well matched with that tie--(even though they are Spartan colors!)


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> Hey, I'm from Detroit, and have a cousin who's IT manager for Carhartt. I get a discount...so I _love_ Carhartt. I wouldn't wear the duck pants unless I were building a house, though.
> 
> At my sartorial experience level, just seeing a green tartan-ish plaid with a herringbone jacket over a blue OCBD is instructive (thx, LeeLo!). I see that and think, "Hey, I have those three things! I could wear that tomorrow, and look good."


 Detroit! Yay!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


>


Superb in every respect.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 33º with 84% relative humidity. Light rain with occasional slippery ice on the roads. Durham Sports Club for lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Tyrolean Hat with Gamsbart, Hickey-Freeman "Big Boned" Herringbone Overcoat, AE Calf gloves, Sam Hober Duck tie, BB Uni Stripe OCBD, LE Flannels, Barrons Hunter Bulldog Surcingle Belt, LE ribbed wool OTC socks, AE Cameron Pinch Penny loafers.


What a dashing hat!!


----------



## sskim3

Not as strong as others today, but it's comfortable and breaking in new pants.

















Apologies for odd lighting. My office sucks...

Gran Sasso wool cardigan with MOP buttons (unfortunately, these went to the dry cleaning during the summer and they cracked some of the buttons which made me very sad.... didnt notice until winter time)
US Polo pink OCBD (gifted by GF) 
JPress wool pants - thick weave so nice for the winter.... bought for a song at $30 at their sample sale. Can anyone tell me what weave this is called?
Quoddy suede/chromexcel loafers

unseen - gloverall duffel coat


----------



## SammyH

Anyone know who makes this Shetland? Love the rig and esp. the sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

SammyH said:


> View attachment 13819
> 
> 
> Anyone know who makes this Shetland? Love the rig and esp. the sweater.


Spirit of Shetland sweater


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Hey, I'm from Detroit, and have a cousin who's IT manager for Carhartt. I get a discount...so I _love_ Carhartt. I wouldn't wear the duck pants unless I were building a house, though.


I used to work at Carhartt and may know your cousin. I still wear a couple of their duck coats in _really cold_ weater. But Carhartt is not Ivy Style.



SlideGuitarist said:


> At my sartorial experience level, just seeing a green tartan-ish plaid with a herringbone jacket over a blue OCBD is instructive (thx, LeeLo!). I see that and think, "Hey, I have those three things! I could wear that tomorrow, and look good."


That's the best thing about this thread, IMO.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Gorgeous tweed, StC!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> I used to work at Carhartt and may know your cousin. I still wear a couple of their duck coats in _really cold_ weater. But Carhartt is not Ivy Style.


I don't know about that. I used to wear a Carhartt jacket when I was at Cornell!


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> I don't know about that. I used to wear a Carhartt jacket when I was at Cornell!


Ivy Style meets the "D"! :cofee:


----------



## LeeLo

stcolumba said:


> Superb in every respect.


Thanks stcolumbia!



SlideGuitarist said:


> At my sartorial experience level, just seeing a green tartan-ish plaid with a herringbone jacket over a blue OCBD is instructive (thx, LeeLo!). I see that and think, "Hey, I have those three things! I could wear that tomorrow, and look good."


I'm glad I can be a small source of inspiration for tomorrow's rig; looking forward to your rendition.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SSKim, those look to be cavalry twill or whipcords.

I've been off telling actors to pretend they're cats, which you can do pretty easily in a shetland sweater, an Isaia shirt, and beat-up jeans.


----------



## Duvel

What can you do pretty easily? Tell them, or be a cat? Is this you, or an actor? 

It reminds me of Penelope Cruz's line in Vanilla Sky about "when we are cats."


----------



## SammyH

stcolumba said:


> Spirit of Shetland sweater


Wow, it's nice - you have them make it, pick the yarn, etc. right? Good experience?


----------



## FiscalDean

Billax, nice job matching the level of formality with the overcoat and hat.


----------



## stcolumba

SammyH said:


> Wow, it's nice - you have them make it, pick the yarn, etc. right? Good experience?


Yes, good experience.


----------



## wwilson

Dave said:


> LOL ... don't worry; I don't wear Carhartt or John Deere hats either!


Hey Dave! Fellow Georgian(Decatur) here...and I _have_ been to Union Point, and I used to hunt in Washington-Wilkes. I came to this forum looking for style tips and pointers, looking to make a move from Carhartts and Mossy Oak to khakis and polos. I've since "graduated" up to flat front khakis that fit better and ocbd's. I see you've been a member for quite a while so I'm sure you've seen more than I have with regards to the forum. I've noticed my own style has improved in my eyes and I feel better walking out of the house knowing I dress somewhat better than I used to. What brought me to the forum was a desire to find a look that fit me as well as my character. That being said, I have a difficult time wearing GTH clothes, stay outside the frat-zone, and keep a nice balance of Trad, English Countryside and Southern heritage.

This particular forum is interesting in that we all chase after certain brands and materials, and when the total package comes together, it's spectacular! However, if we all just wore khakis and ocbd's, the forum would fail! I don't think I could ever get comfortable in some of the rigs here on the forum simply due to them being outside my current range of style. I never thought I'd own a pair of penny loafers either, and I have 4 pair now. Like the old saying from my grandfather, "If everyone liked the same thing, they'd all be chasing after your grandmother..."

Today's feeble attempt:

Roundtree & Yorke Portuguese Flannel (PFBD?)

Timex

Barbour quilted vest

Polo chinos

Chippewa boots

Concrete floor

As an aside, some of the R&Y (Dillard's house brand) flannel is quite comparable to LLB Scotch Plaid in texture and weight...

Billy


----------



## zeppacoustic

flannel + shetland = cozy


----------



## Flairball

Some great stuff on the last couple of pages. Tonight I'm headed out with a buddy for a couple of cold ones. It's cold, and this HT hasn't been debuted yet, so It got the call.

The details.









The full monty.








This Jacket is a wee bit long, but not as long as this camera angle makes it look. It is just about at the longest it can be and still be the right length. I'm trying to decide it I want to bring it in to my tailor and have it shortened 1/2-3/4 of an inch.


----------



## Dave

wwilson said:


> Hey Dave! Fellow Georgian(Decatur) here...and I _have_ been to Union Point, and I used to hunt in Washington-Wilkes. I came to this forum looking for style tips and pointers, looking to make a move from Carhartts and Mossy Oak to khakis and polos. I've since "graduated" up to flat front khakis that fit better and ocbd's. I see you've been a member for quite a while so I'm sure you've seen more than I have with regards to the forum. I've noticed my own style has improved in my eyes and I feel better walking out of the house knowing I dress somewhat better than I used to. What brought me to the forum was a desire to find a look that fit me as well as my character. That being said, I have a difficult time wearing GTH clothes, stay outside the frat-zone, and keep a nice balance of Trad, English Countryside and Southern heritage.
> 
> This particular forum is interesting in that we all chase after certain brands and materials, and when the total package comes together, it's spectacular! However, if we all just wore khakis and ocbd's, the forum would fail! I don't think I could ever get comfortable in some of the rigs here on the forum simply due to them being outside my current range of style. I never thought I'd own a pair of penny loafers either, and I have 4 pair now. Like the old saying from my grandfather, "If everyone liked the same thing, they'd all be chasing after your grandmother..."
> 
> Today's feeble attempt:
> 
> Roundtree & Yorke Portuguese Flannel (PFBD?)
> 
> Timex
> 
> Barbour quilted vest
> 
> Polo chinos
> 
> Chippewa boots
> 
> Concrete floor
> 
> As an aside, some of the R&Y (Dillard's house brand) flannel is quite comparable to LLB Scotch Plaid in texture and weight...
> 
> Billy


Greetings, fellow Georgian! I agree 100% about the forum failing if everyone wore nothing but khakis and OCBDs. By the way, nice outfit!


----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> If Dave is posting from TX, maybe the right approach here is to figure out what, from the trad idiom, would look good with cowboy boots. I would guess that the red gingham shirt (is it actually hot pink, or is that a trick of the light?) is pretty traditional with jeans (and the traditional cowboy look is _tight_ jeans on a lean frame). The only thing I'd change is finding a sweater that contrasts better with the jeans, maybe a tan sweater, or a heathered tan. I don't know if the contrast between the rectilinearity of the gingham and the irregularity of a thick sweater would be good, or bad. If Dave likes gingham, maybe tattersall shirts would be the "next" step, or rather, a slightly more subtle look than gingham, which seems like a cheerful and extroverted pattern.
> 
> I keep a pair or worn-out penny loafers by my front door for fetching the paper, the mail, etc. I'm sure that everyone can use loafers, whether in TX or in ME. But if Texan Dave loves his cowboy boots, I'm not going to waste effort talking him out of them.
> 
> The Stetson hat was deliberately showy when it was devised. The message it sent was not, "I herd cows," but, "I have money for the latest fashion in hats."
> 
> There's a "dress hat" thread going on right now, in which praise for fedoras is modulated by the need not to appear affected to one's acquaintances. If a full-on TNSIL looks affected in TX, we ought to respect that. As it happens, I prefer darted jackets because I have to spend money on waist suppression every single time I get a sack jacket. Is that a problem for anyone? Now that I've admitted it, am I going to get private messages "nudging" me down the path of tradliness? No offense, Flairball, I love your looks, esp. the use of bright sweaters to offset the more muted cold-weather palette.


This is a very nice, well thought out post, and I take no offense to anything in it. We've all got different, evolving degrees of trad elements in our dress. Some are text book, others take liberties. I tend to wear more of a British counrtyside style (BCS?), which I feel fits in better over here on the trad side, than on the fashion side. Maybe I'm wrong about this, and if anyone feels I am please let me know. I don't mind one taking a few small liberties if they choose, nor do I mind adding their own elements of style. And as long as they are more or less trad, or trying to improve their trad apperance, they ought to post here. Constructive criticism like your's helps. Especially constructive criticism from our more senior, accomplished members.

Truthfully, I think Dave's outfit would have recieved a different response if just a couple things were changed. The same rig worn with chukkars would have looked totally different. As would it would have if he had worn chinos instead of jeans with the cowboy boots. Pure trad? Nope. Tradish with his own individual elements? Yup. Just a different degree of trad. And guess what? He'd still look much better than most of the people walking down the street, so.....

Anyway, I don't want to go on and on in a thread dedicated to posting our rigs, and take away from the show.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> I don't know about that. I used to wear a Carhartt jacket when I was at Cornell!


Not to quibble too much, because I like Carhartt and all, but I bet if I posted a photo here wearing my fading-and-fraying Carhartt Duck Chore Coat over an OCBD, repp tie and flannel trousers, some of you guys would throw bricks at me! :icon_pale:


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Not to quibble too much, because I like Carhartt and all, but I bet if I posted a photo here wearing my fading-and-fraying Carhartt Duck Chore Coat over an OCBD, repp tie and flannel trousers, some of you guys would throw bricks at me! :icon_pale:


Perhaps we need to start a new thread? Trad Labor anyone?


----------



## Duvel

Isn't that sort of the whole workwear trend that going a few years ago?


----------



## jimw

FB - I love the way the windowpane plays against the herringbone. Nice purchase, and the camel v-neck is great, too.

JW



Flairball said:


> Some great stuff on the last couple of pages. Tonight I'm headed out with a buddy for a couple of cold ones. It's cold, and this HT hasn't been debuted yet, so It got the call.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> This Jacket is a wee bit long, but not as long as this camera angle makes it look. It is just about at the longest it can be and still be the right length. I'm trying to decide it I want to bring it in to my tailor and have it shortened 1/2-3/4 of an inch.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> SSKim, those look to be cavalry twill or whipcords.
> 
> I've been off telling actors to pretend they're cats, which you can do pretty easily in a shetland sweater, an Isaia shirt, and beat-up jeans.


Cool pic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Sorry for the gigantic pics.
> Classic 3/2 tweed jacket from a long defunct, prep clothier.
> Breaking in the new tea kettle.
> Maize 'n Blue bow tie: of course!


I love this. Stc, you and I would hit it off. Tea, coffee, lunch at whole foods or cliff bars, and a deep love for sweaters where does it end?


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Very nice Ivy look today, OCBD!


----------



## CMDC

Maiden voyage of this great thrift find from a few months back. I have another in a different fabric. Never really been a double breasted suit guy but this one has me converted...

Sulka navy flannel db suit
BB white spread collar shirt
Salvatore Ferragamo tie
AE 5th Ave.


----------



## Flairball

jimw said:


> FB - I love the way the windowpane plays against the herringbone. Nice purchase, and the camel v-neck is great, too.
> 
> JW


Thanks. It turns out this camel sweater is very versatile.


----------



## Flairball

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Great SC. I love those pockets.


----------



## fred johnson

PRL Coat, Hanna Hats Tweed Hat: In 30's today


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today- Thought I'd dress up a little more than usual.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

It's warmer in the NE today than it has been, still not warm enough to be outside dressed like this, but I had my sweater off to get my haircut and I've been wanting to show off this shirt, so a rare action shot from me today
BB USA made OCBD fun shirt 
Bills M2
Eastland boots with a fresh Sno-Seal treatment and I swapped out the leather laces for taslan








Realistically I should have been wearing my sweater at the very least
charcoal with half cable knit with half birdseye/snowflake motif from Crios of Kildare Ireland


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> It's warmer in the NE today than it has been, still not warm enough to be outside dressed like this, but I had my sweater off to get my haircut and I've been wanting to show off this shirt, so a rare action shot from me today
> BB USA made OCBD fun shirt
> Bills M2
> Eastland boots with a fresh Sno-Seal treatment and I swapped out the leather laces for taslan


I love that shirt! Those are awesome colors. Very cool, was that a thrift find?


----------



## Spin Evans

TDO, that is a good example of a shirt that, had I seen it on a hanger at a thrift store, I would have said "product of the '90s, never again." But it looks genuinely good on you, and all of those connotations melt away.

Fred Johnson, I would love to see how you wear that jacket and bucket hat. They look like great pieces.

PJ, great outfit as usual, but the mustache is studly. Reminds me of Tom Hanks whenever he decides to go mustachio.


----------



## orange fury

Brooks and Bean up top, Ralph and Bass down south (and Lands End in the middle)


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks!!
$12 shipped from eBay. Found it when I was looking for the more well-known BB uni stripe fun shirt, which I'm still looking for. Plenty of the broadcloth ones out there but none so far in OC.



ThePopinjay said:


> I love that shirt! Those are awesome colors. Very cool, was that a thrift find?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Thanks Spin! I was initially unsure when I saw it online, but I zoomed in on the pics and realized it was usa made OC and had the duration of the auction to think it over, once I saw it in person any trepidation was gone. 


Spin Evans said:


> TDO, that is a good example of a shirt that, had I seen it on a hanger at a thrift store, I would have said "product of the '90s, never again." But it looks genuinely good on you, and all of those connotations melt away.
> 
> Fred Johnson, I would love to see how you wear that jacket and bucket hat. They look like great pieces.
> 
> PJ, great outfit as usual, but the mustache is studly. Reminds me of Tom Hanks whenever he decides to go mustachio.


----------



## Billax

ThePopinjay said:


> Today- Thought I'd dress up a little more than usual.
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Nice outfit all around, Popinjay, with exceptional collar roll! Wow!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

oxford cloth button down said:


> Cool pic.


Thanks!

And Duvel -- I think it's easy enough to pretend to be a cat while wearing shetland, but I think angora might help one to get into character. Of course, I made the people doing the pretending wear velvet and cashmere, because the camera digs soft textures.

A return to civilization:


----------



## gamma68

Harris Tweed for Alexandre, Oxford St., London (circa late 1940s-early 1950s)
BB pinpoint oxford
Nicky Milano tie (100% cashmere)
Hand-rolled cotton pocket square by AAAT friend Wacolo
Trafalgar belt
BB corduroys


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Gamma, spectacular combination of colors and I especially like the wool regimental tie. Is that English jacket single or double vented? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Gamma, spectacular combination of colors and I especially like the wool regimental tie. Is that English jacket single or double vented?


Thanks, Brigadier, for your kind words.

This jacket has NO vent.

Can anyone explain to me the rationale for making a jacket without vents?


----------



## Duvel

Hard to keep up with all the incredible stuff going on in this thread!

Gamma, that is a great jacket--love the pockets.

Youthful, likewise. Wonderful corduroy jacket. 

Popin, outstanding tie choices and that collar roll is something else!

Orange Fury, nice Shetland. 

Dude, you're looking good, and I especially like that winter sweater. 

Oxford, great jacket, great tie, nice collar roll. Who makes that jacket? I don't think I've ever seen such big pockets on a sport coat.

CMDC, if I wore suits, I'd want to wear one like that.


----------



## K Street

Extreme close-up. Fuller image came out too blurry.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. The jacket has no maker listed, but it does have some large pockets!


----------



## Jovan

New suit, new shirt courtesy of my work's employee discount. I don't usually go with a tennis collar like this but plan to mostly wear it pinned. Now... to get a collar pin. :rolleyes2:


https://imageshack.com/i/exMJIj9Vj


----------



## wwua

Nice bow tie.


----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


Quite a jaunty outfit, KStreet. Nicely done!


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 49º with 47% relative humidity. Sunny skies with light breezes.














































More info and background at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/01/look-of-week-117124.html


----------



## SammyH

Wow, that looks superb Billax. They set off the flannels beautifully. btw, I don't know what you do, but you could easily be a model, lol. You not only know how to pair things, but almost look like your were born in those clothes.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the kind words, gents.


----------



## Duvel

I will be honest (of course!) and say that I am not in love with the white-bucks look that Billax displays. It feels just ever so slightly dandy-ish, I guess. This, obviously, must have more to do with me than Billax, as I think my own preference is for an overall look that is more subdued, maybe even restrained.


----------



## Dave

J. Crew crew neck
LE chambray button-down (new)
the usual Dickies belt
the usual Levi's 505s

I didn't take a photo of my footwear because I was wearing cowboy boots.

At any rate, I've begun to think maybe I should've gotten a different color shirt -- although it's lighter than my jeans, it doesn't look all that much lighter in person. That's why I wore the sweater -- to add more contrast. What do y'all think? Is the shirt ok to wear with dark jeans even without a sweater or only with a sweater?

Also, the collar is straight but non-button-down. Should the collar's corners (or whatever you call the parts that would be buttoned down) go over my sweater's collar or no?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Duvel

That coat and tie combo--superb! Really rocks.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks for the kind words, gents.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Dave, 

I want a chambray shirt, but I always worry about wearing it with jeans. I'm not hip enough for that. But I don't have advice on that, just that I have the same issue you do.

Shirt collar should go inside sweater unless it's 1970-1979.

EDIT:

Thanks, Duvel. I figured it would work, but I was a bit surprised by how good it looked. I think the tiny bit of blue in that jacket is a real boon -- really ties in to all the blue I tend to wear.


----------



## SammyH

Duvel said:


> I will be honest (of course!) and say that I am not in love with the white-bucks look that Billax displays. It feels just ever so slightly dandy-ish, I guess. This, obviously, must have more to do with me than Billax, as I think my own preference is for an overall look that is more subdued, maybe even restrained.


lol, I totally agree - when it comes to how it would look on ME. But I must say, he pulls it off and very well indeed. I wouldn't think dandy at all if I saw him in real life like that. But this is the mysterious thing, isn't it? Somehow some peeps can do that. And others not so much.


----------



## Billax

Originally Posted by *Duvel* https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?p=1648062#post1648062
_I will be honest (of course!) and say that I am not in love with the white-bucks look that Billax displays. It feels just ever so slightly dandy-ish, I guess. This, obviously, must have more to do with me than Billax, as I think my own preference is for an overall look that is more subdued, maybe even restrained._



SammyH said:


> lol, I totally agree - when it comes to how it would look on ME. But I must say, he pulls it off and very well indeed. I wouldn't think dandy at all if I saw him in real life like that. But this is the mysterious thing, isn't it? Somehow some peeps can do that. And others not so much.


Thanks, SammyH. I appreciate your comments! I am reminded of Teddy Roosevelt's famous quote from *The Man in the Arena:

*_"__It is not the critic who counts; not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles, or where the doer of deeds could have done them better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood; who strives valiantly; who errs, who comes short again and again, because there is no effort without error and shortcoming; but who does actually strive to do the deeds; who knows great enthusiasms, the great devotions; who spends himself in a worthy cause; who at the best knows in the end the triumph of high achievement, and who at the worst, if he fails, at least fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who neither know victory nor defeat."_

In the 960 or so posts I have made over the last 3 1/3 years, maybe 300 have included pictures of what I'm wearing. No doubt some are better than others, but *I AM IN THE ARENA*. Hypothetically, others, who have entered more than 2,000 posts in, say, 10 months, have posted, say, only 4 or 5 that have pix of what they are wearing. In my opinion, they are NOT in the arena. They are, in fact, poseurs.

I appreciate your perspective, Sammy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 49º with 47% relative humidity. Sunny skies with light breezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and background at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/01/look-of-week-117124.html


The colors here are great. It all looks so natural and matter of fact. I like that winter white sweater a lot and the scarf just ties everything together.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> I will be honest (of course!) and say that I am not in love with the white-bucks look that Billax displays. It feels just ever so slightly dandy-ish, I guess. This, obviously, must have more to do with me than Billax, as I think my own preference is for an overall look that is more subdued, maybe even restrained.


I have always thought Bill as a bit dandy-ish, by his use of bold color and texture, but certainly I don't see that as a bad thing. Clearly we're all a little bit dandy-ish or we wouldn't be posting on a forum about men's clothing!

Also Bill, a good quote. Though I'm not sure I see any blood, dust or sweat on your face!


----------



## Sir Cingle

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 49º with 47% relative humidity. Sunny skies with light breezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and background at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/01/look-of-week-117124.html


White bucks in the winter? I love it! I've given this a shot every once in a while, and you have convinced me to try it again.


----------



## Billax

oxford cloth button down said:


> The colors here are great. It all looks so natural and matter of fact. I like that winter white sweater a lot and the scarf just ties everything together.


Thank you, OCBD. You are another man who is in the Arena! You spend zero time posting critiques of others. I think that's true of all of us who are in the Arena.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Well said, Sammy. The white bucks are a perfect example of something that I truly appreciate but couldn't wear myself. Seen on Billax, however, dandy is not what comes to mind. He's the real deal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

ThePopinjay said:


> I have always thought Bill as a bit dandy-ish, by his use of bold color and texture, but certainly I don't see that as a bad thing. Clearly we're all a little bit dandy-ish or we wouldn't be posting on a forum about men's clothing!
> 
> Also Bill, a good quote. Though I'm not sure I see any blood, dust or sweat on your face!


Thanks, Popinjay!


----------



## Billax

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Well said, Sammy. The white bucks are a perfect example of something that I truly appreciate but couldn't wear myself. Seen on Billax, however, dandy is not what comes to mind. He's the real deal.


Brigadier, what a nice comment. Thank you very much!


----------



## Billax

Thanks for your comments, Sir Cingle. You are among those who can wear them easily, in any Season.


----------



## Spin Evans

Bill, the Man in the Arena speech has always stirred me and inspired me. Thank you for reminding me of it.

And are those fresh, brand-spanking new bucks? I think life can be measured by the wear on a man's white bucks. 

KStreet and YRR, excellent outfits. I especially like the use of navy trousers, Repp.


----------



## Billax

Spin Evans said:


> Bill, the Man in the Arena speech has always stirred me and inspired me. Thank you for reminding me of it.
> 
> And are those fresh, brand-spanking new bucks? I think life can be measured by the wear on a man's white bucks.


Thanks, Spin. I, too, love that speech! As to the Bucks, funnily enough, they have been "Back of the Closet Bucks" for 40+ years and three cross-country moves. Just in the last three years have they had much exercise. They are shoe treed after every wearing and my chalk bag gets regularly exercised.


----------



## Dave

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Dave,
> 
> I want a chambray shirt, but I always worry about wearing it with jeans. I'm not hip enough for that. But I don't have advice on that, just that I have the same issue you do.
> 
> Shirt collar should go inside sweater unless it's 1970-1979.


Thanks, man; I'll remember that about the collar going inside the sweater! 

Sorry to hear you have the same problem with wearing a chambray shirt with jeans. Anybody wanna help me and YR out here?


----------



## Pentheos

Dave said:


> Thanks, man; I'll remember that about the collar going inside the sweater!
> 
> Sorry to hear you have the same problem with wearing a chambray shirt with jeans. Anybody wanna help me and YR out here?


Don't wear jeans?


----------



## stcolumba

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks for the kind words, gents.


Absolutely classic. Perfect match of color and pattern.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, 

Awesome outfit. I think it was here or in another thread where, recently, an outfit comprised of white bucks, grey flannels and a light grey sweater were discussed (as being a look that took off at Yale in the Ivy Era) and you just showed us how it is done to perfection. 

Words like "dandy" are, in general, pejorative and amorphous in definition - one man's dandy is another man thoughtful dresser. Hence, I am turned off by the word as it has little expository value and, at least, a hint of derogation. To my eye, you are a confident, knowledgable and impressive dresser. You have an strong personal aesthetic supported by your deep understanding of the Ivy Era and what works for you. I am impressed every day by your posts. 

FF


----------



## Duvel

Very true, Popinjay. Well said. I did not mean to imply, of course, that any of this was bad. For those of us in the Arena, as Mr. BIll puts it, there is only good.

I find dandy a useful word, and yes, if it hints at derogatory, well, that's someone's interpretation. I use it to describe my perception of the look, not the man. Even the venerable Mr. Duvel can appear dandy-ish, particularly in his tan-and-blue saddle shoes!

I am also sure that Billax is confident enough in his style that he can withstand a few minor sartorial slings and arrows thrown his way now and then.



ThePopinjay said:


> I have always thought Bill as a bit dandy-ish, by his use of bold color and texture, but certainly I don't see that as a bad thing. Clearly we're all a little bit dandy-ish or we wouldn't be posting on a forum about men's clothing!
> 
> Also Bill, a good quote. Though I'm not sure I see any blood, dust or sweat on your face!


----------



## Duvel

Ditto. A good pair of chinos would really bring things up a notch, Dave. Beyond that, remember that fit is more important than anything else.



Pentheos said:


> Don't wear jeans?


----------



## Duvel

I'm saying that as well, but, hey, I calls 'em like I sees 'em.



SammyH said:


> lol, I totally agree - when it comes to how it would look on ME. But I must say, he pulls it off and very well indeed. I wouldn't think dandy at all if I saw him in real life like that. But this is the mysterious thing, isn't it? Somehow some peeps can do that. And others not so much.


----------



## FLMike

Weekend wear:
BB OCBD
Mountain Khakis 5 pocket pants
Cutter & Buck olive surcingle
AE Boulder loafers


----------



## blitzt

gamma68 said:


> Harris Tweed for Alexandre, Oxford St., London (circa late 1940s-early 1950s)
> BB pinpoint oxford
> Nicky Milano tie (100% cashmere)
> Hand-rolled cotton pocket square by AAAT friend Wacolo
> Trafalgar belt
> BB corduroys


Gamma, that is a superb look!! I'm curious about the jacket (which I'm rally diggin') . . . I have seen a few of jackets with the same Harris Tweed label in my size on the bay. Can you comment on the quality? Again, great look.


----------



## blitzt

oxford cloth button down said:


> The colors here are great. It all looks so natural and matter of fact. I like that winter white sweater a lot and the scarf just ties everything together.


^^^what he said^^^ Great look.


----------



## blitzt

Flairball said:


> Some great stuff on the last couple of pages. Tonight I'm headed out with a buddy for a couple of cold ones. It's cold, and this HT hasn't been debuted yet, so It got the call.
> 
> The details.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The full monty.
> 
> This Jacket is a wee bit long, but not as long as this camera angle makes it look. It is just about at the longest it can be and still be the right length. I'm trying to decide it I want to bring it in to my tailor and have it shortened 1/2-3/4 of an inch.


Great looking jacket!


----------



## blitzt

mjo_1 said:


> New Samuelsohn suit
> LE Shirt
> BB Bow
> AE McAllister


Love the pattern on that Samuelsohn!! One of my favorite suits!


----------



## stcolumba

Rainy, snowy Sunday. Celebrating Michigan's squeaker win over Northewestern.

Brooks Bros OCBD and tie
old Normandy and Monroe rain coat (IMO, the best rain coat ever made. The fabric is Ventile cotton--first used by the British in WWII for paracutes, I think. Water just bounces off it.)


----------



## Flairball

Headed in to town with the wife for some lunch before the football festivities begin. Then it's feet up in front of the idiot box with a cold brew.


----------



## Duvel

Sharp as ever, StColumba. I admire that raincoat in a huge way.



stcolumba said:


> Rainy, snowy Sunday. Celebrating Michigan's squeaker win over Northewestern.
> 
> Brooks Bros OCBD and tie
> old Normandy and Monroe rain coat (IMO, the best rain coat ever made. The fabric is Ventile cotton--first used by the British in WWII for paracutes, I think. Water just bounces off it.)


----------



## efdll

My two cents on the Billax-as-dandy discussion. I believe I'm as old as Billax and though I did not attend an Ivy, that was the preferred, if not prevalent, look of my student years. There were then two general ways of wearing trad. One was, for lack of a better word, conservative -- nothing to do with politics. Correct to a fault, it called no attention to itself or its wearer. Muted elegance. In this thread, OCBD exemplifies the look beautifully -- though "beautifully" may be too showy a word. The other was just as proper and not a single important precept of tradition was broken. Yet, there was something dandy-ish about it and it did call attention to itself. Billax knows that "cuff, no break" is an important precept, "no white bucks in winter" is not, plus there is precedent, as pointed out here. Billax's white bucks make a statement. In our youth and much earlier there were such Ivy dandies. Today he carries the tradition with confidence and panache.


----------



## Duvel

I am in complete agreement.



efdll said:


> ... *Today he carries the tradition with confidence and panache.*


----------



## orange fury

Im not posting picture, but it's warm enough that I'm wearing madras shorts today. Can't say I'm complaining either :biggrin:


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon. Plaid and Fair Isle probably don't match. Who cares.

Bean and Barbour.


----------



## Duvel

It somehow works, STC!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Spin Evans said:


> Bill, the Man in the Arena speech has always stirred me and inspired me. Thank you for reminding me of it.
> 
> And are those fresh, brand-spanking new bucks? I think life can be measured by the wear on a man's white bucks.
> 
> KStreet and YRR, excellent outfits. I especially like the use of navy trousers, Repp.


Thanks. The trousers in mine are more of a cadet blue, a few shades lighter than navy, which makes all the difference for me.

Here's a better image:












stcolumba said:


> Absolutely classic. Perfect match of color and pattern.


Thank you. You contributed at least a bit: you have quite a way with tweed jackets and repp ties, and (among others) had a hand in inspiring me to break away from prints and knits with tweeds.


----------



## Tahmasp

Brooks OCBD, Sid Mashburn Shaker-stitch wool sweater, Quoddy mocs and Orvis khakis on the bottom half



















Heading out with Barbour, Ray Bans and Filson


----------



## mjo_1

Excellent. Love the shoes.


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 49º with 47% relative humidity. Sunny skies with light breezes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More info and background at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/01/look-of-week-117124.html


Splendid! I nearly missed the discreet mention--and display-- of the red JP moose tie, which sent me dashing to the closet to make sure my own red JP moose tie was still there.


----------



## Spin Evans

I know I'm not the only one furiously trying to find a Normandy & Monroe raincoat at this moment. :biggrin:


----------



## Duvel

Heh heh! Yeah... Guilty.



Spin Evans said:


> I know I'm not the only one furiously trying to find a Normandy & Monroe raincoat at this moment. :biggrin:


----------



## Damesjean

It's always good to start posting with a WAYWT-thread.  Wearing a unistripe OCBD with a crewneck.

EDIT: The pic turned out quite big. Sorry for that.


----------



## stcolumba

Damesjean said:


> It's always good to start posting with a WAYWT-thread.  Wearing a unistripe OCBD with crewneck.


lovely sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweedy Monday. Have Filson; will travel.


----------



## universitystripe

orange fury said:


> Im not posting picture, but it's warm enough that I'm wearing madras shorts today. Can't say I'm complaining either :biggrin:


Quite a bit of talk about madras here lately. It's amazing what a little extra sunlight does to us!

You are among the lucky few able to bring it out so early, OF. I will try to convince myself I am lucky to still have weather cold enough for a Shaggy Dog.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros OCBD and tie
> old Normandy and Monroe rain coat (IMO, the best rain coat ever made. The fabric is Ventile cotton--first used by the British in WWII for paracutes, I think. Water just bounces off it.)


BEAUTIFUL rain coat, StC!


----------



## gamma68

Damesjean said:


> It's always good to start posting with a WAYWT-thread.  Wearing a unistripe OCBD with a crewneck.


Looks great--nice to start posting with a solid base hit!


----------



## Flairball

Tattersall and tweed, today. Surprised?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

efdll said:


> My two cents on the Billax-as-dandy discussion. I believe I'm as old as Billax and though I did not attend an Ivy, that was the preferred, if not prevalent, look of my student years. There were then two general ways of wearing trad. One was, for lack of a better word, conservative -- nothing to do with politics. Correct to a fault, it called no attention to itself or its wearer. Muted elegance. In this thread, OCBD exemplifies the look beautifully -- though "beautifully" may be too showy a word. The other was just as proper and not a single important precept of tradition was broken. Yet, there was something dandy-ish about it and it did call attention to itself. Billax knows that "cuff, no break" is an important precept, "no white bucks in winter" is not, plus there is precedent, as pointed out here. Billax's white bucks make a statement. In our youth and much earlier there were such Ivy dandies. Today he carries the tradition with confidence and panache.


Thank you for the kind words efdll. You too Billax!


----------



## fred johnson

Not trad today but: Cole Haan loafers, Hertling tweed trousers, PRL Belt, BB merino turtleneck


----------



## Fading Fast

DamesJean: welcome, very nice first post. Simple and classic is simple and classic for a reason - it always works and always looks good.

Stcolumba: fantastic tweed, tattersall, and tie (is it a wool tie, an ancient madder or just a thick silk?)


----------



## ThePopinjay

Stone chinos down below.


----------



## wwua

That's either a headphone string or a balloon.


----------



## ThePopinjay

wwua said:


> That's either a headphone string or a balloon.


Unfortunately it's just a headphone.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> DamesJean: welcome, very nice first post. Simple and classic is simple and classic for a reason - it always works and always looks good.
> 
> Stcolumba: fantastic tweed, tattersall, and tie (is it a wool tie, an ancient madder or just a thick silk?)


Thank you. The tie is wool. It is a nice tie, but I feel that I erred in wearing it with this tweed and the checked shirt. After seeing the picture, I swapped it for a solid, green tie.


----------



## Spin Evans

If anyone wants to get rid of their yellow oxfords, let me know. I'll give them a good home.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Thank you. The tie is wool. It is a nice tie, but I feel that I erred in wearing it with this tweed and the checked shirt. After seeing the picture, I swapped it for a solid, green tie.


I thought the three patterns worked incredibly well together and was a great example of how to do three patterns in one outfit. My guess is, subconsciously, you kept the scales far apart (small for the jacket, medium for the shirt and large for the tie) which is why it worked so well.


----------



## orange fury

First day back to the grind. Wearing my "retiree" uniform- 


Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren golf jacket - Ralph Lauren chinos - Cole Haan bits - Lands End surcingle - Timex Weekender on grosgrain


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, Spin Evans. I plan on keeping my yellow oxfords, as I think they're a great choice.



Spin Evans said:


> If anyone wants to get rid of their yellow oxfords, let me know. I'll give them a good home.


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB blue pinpoint ocbd
PRL repp
Samuelsohn forest green trousers
AE Shell MacNeil


----------



## RT-Bone

Good morning. 

Top:
-BB tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE tie

Bottom:
-Rugby cords
-J.Press socks
-AE MacSqueaks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Nothing too special, today. Keeping it pretty casual.



















New Ben Silver sweater. Not sure I like it. The colour is great, but I don't care much for crew neck sweaters, and this one has a bit of a weird neck at that.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## conductor

Today:

Orvis cardigan, BB tie, Hathaway Shirt, Berle lined khakis
Unknown maker belt, target socks, AE Randolph

All that to monitor this study hall....


----------



## conductor

Ensiferous said:


> TE]
> 
> Outstanding tweed and an excellent fit!


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks conductor!


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Nothing too special, today. Keeping it pretty casual.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Ben Silver sweater. Not sure I like it. The colour is great, but I don't care much for crew neck sweaters, and this one has a bit of a weird neck at that.


Sweater looks fine to my eyes, what's wrong with the neck?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

RT-Bone said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Top:
> -BB tweed
> -BB OCBD
> -LE tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby cords
> -J.Press socks
> -AE MacSqueaks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this RT. Great tie, too. I can almost always see myself wearing your rigs.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Marshall Field Mansfield 3/2 sack blazer from TweedyDon
olive merino V-neck from the inlaws
BB OCBD from ebay
Bert Pulitzer tartan from ebay
Corbin "natural shoulder trousers" charcoal flannel from Wacolo
AE Eagle County in wine from TOF GMTO


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> Love this RT. Great tie, too. I can almost always see myself wearing your rigs.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## FLMike

TDO: I like your rig, but I would strongly recommend a total do-over on the tie knot. It's not looking very natural at all, in my opinion. I think a simple FIH would solve the problems as I see them.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, to this. I find especially with a sweater or vest it's best to go with a nice, streamlined FIH knot. Nothing too wide or big, in other words.



FLCracka said:


> TDO: I like your rig, but I would strongly recommend a total do-over on the tie knot. It's not looking very natural at all, in my opinion. I think a simple FIH would solve the problems as I see them.


----------



## FLMike

FLCracka said:


> TDO: I like your rig, but I would strongly recommend a total do-over on the tie knot. It's not looking very natural at all, in my opinion. I think a simple FIH would solve the problems as I see them.


Also, after a second look, I'd say that your jacket sleeves are a bit short, as well.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 J Press Harris Tweed
BB university stripe OCBD
Jacob Roberts Ltd. repp tie
Brighton belt
LE khakis


----------



## Roycru

For some reason, some people have posted pictures of themselves holding cell phones. I have never (until now) posted a picture of myself holding a cell phone.

Here's a picture of my cell phone and I. I am wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket (three button, darted, and with two vents), blue OCBD, and tie, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes. The iPhone is wearing a monogrammed tan grain leather SENA iPhone sleeve with tweed lining (a very preppy cell phone sleeve).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Very glad to be following the post above. Roycru, you make me smile almost every time you post and that is not an easy feat.


----------



## orange fury

Roycru said:


> For some reason, some people have posted pictures of themselves holding cell phones. I have never (until now) posted a picture of myself holding a cell phone.
> 
> Here's a picture of my cell phone and I. I am wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket (three button, darted, and with two vents), blue OCBD, and tie, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes. The iPhone is wearing a monogrammed tan grain leather SENA iPhone sleeve with tweed lining (a very preppy cell phone sleeve).


Fantastic rig as always, but I lost it hard laughing at your phone comment lol


----------



## Oldsport

Fill the frame guys...


----------



## Duvel

I like the contextual shots.


----------



## 3piece

Roycru said:


> For some reason, some people have posted pictures of themselves holding cell phones. I have never (until now) posted a picture of myself holding a cell phone.


LOL!!


----------



## Oldsport

No contextual shots...


----------



## Bama87

Triathlete said:


> No contextual shots...


Ever?


----------



## Oldsport

Sigh... Never mind. I meant to type 'not'.


----------



## Duvel

I like the photographs that place the subject in his environmental context, e.g., surroundings, background, objects, and the like.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Fantastic rig as always, but I lost it hard laughing at your phone comment lol


Same thought here - great outfit, great comment.


----------



## FLMike

BB 3/2 sack, PPBD, tie, and belt
Zanella gabs
Alden 686


----------



## CMDC

Southwick for Roger Stevens tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Robert Jensen madder tie
LLB double l's
Alden AWW


----------



## AbleRiot

THIS just made my week Roycru. Well done.



Roycru said:


> For some reason, some people have posted pictures of themselves holding cell phones. I have never (until now) posted a picture of myself holding a cell phone.
> 
> Here's a picture of my cell phone and I.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-O'Connell's Shetland
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-JD Dalton slim fit chinos 
-Wigwam socks
-J.Crew MacAlister 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

It's that awkward part of the year where it's too warm for tweed and sweaters, but still too cool for summer gear:


Brooks OCBD - Lands End surcingle - Ralph Lauren chinos - Cole Haan bits - Timex on grosgrain
Ralph Lauren golf jacket/windbreaker is being carried around today


----------



## sskim3

Haven't posted anything in awhile. Not as great as others but dressed to stay warm.





Jcrew Flannel shirt
Perry Ellis sweater
Zegna cords
Florsheim shell shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> It's that awkward part of the year where it's too warm for tweed and sweaters, but still too cool for summer gear:
> 
> Brooks OCBD - Lands End surcingle - Ralph Lauren chinos - Cole Haan bits - Timex on grosgrain
> Ralph Lauren golf jacket/windbreaker is being carried around today


Seems very spring/summery to me. it's the pink shirt rolled up and the lighter chinos. I hate you OF. Temps are hovering in the low 30s in NYC and that's considered nice!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I also hate you, OF. See the snow falling outside my window? Terrible color resolution under flourescent light; I'll try to get someone to snap me in the lobby later. Reddish brown Donegal tweed jacket, charcoal trousers, bespoke shirt (not really trad), Florsheim cordovan longwings (hah!), BB navy silk knit tie.


----------



## FLMike

OF, I don't hate you. I just think you need an iron.


----------



## Natty Beau

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks conductor!


Diddo! Great jacket.

By any chance, does that style of repp tie have a name/association? I see it all the time and thrifted one last year. Great tie. Just curious.


----------



## Duvel

Have to agree, OF. You're going to lose your best-dressed status at work if you don't start bringing out the iron.



FLCracka said:


> OF, I don't hate you. I just think you need an iron.


----------



## Flairball

CMDC said:


> Southwick for Roger Stevens tweed sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Robert Jensen madder tie
> LLB double l's
> Alden AWW


Sweet rig. I really like the way you coordinated the autumn colours of the SC/tie/shoes.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Natty Beau said:


> By any chance, does that style of repp tie have a name/association? I see it all the time and thrifted one last year. Great tie. Just curious.


I have one or two (in varying sized stripes) as well, though I don't know if it has a name.



ThatDudeOrion said:


>


Meant to say how much I like this. Those boots are beautiful. You've come a long way man, now I always eagerly anticipate your pictures!


----------



## Flairball

I decided to do a little tartan with my tweed, today. So I broke out the MacKintosh hunting tie.



















There will be a changing of the shoes before I set off to walk the dog in the woods.


----------



## ThePopinjay

A little wrinkled and rumpled today, but I'm about to put on some wellies and trek through the snow in a little bit here so who cares?


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

ThePopinjay said:


> Meant to say how much I like this. Those boots are beautiful. You've come a long way man, now I always eagerly anticipate your pictures!


Thanks!

Today:
HSM brown/cream tweed
PRL OCBD yellow
blue paisley Gant tie in the old school Viyella blend, tried the 4IH knot today, I like it, thanks FLC!
club room dark olive cords
wool socks
brown calf pinch pennies


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## gamma68

Flairball said:


> I decided to do a little tartan with my tweed, today. So I broke out the MacKintosh hunting tie.


My first reaction when I saw this photo was "WOW!" I really like this.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Well done, TDO. I echo PJ's comments.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> OF, I don't hate you. I just think you need an iron.





Duvel said:


> Have to agree, OF. You're going to lose your best-dressed status at work if you don't start bringing out the iron.


Ugh, fine, I covered it with a cardigan, happy now? :tongue2:


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka said:


> OF, I don't hate you. I just think you need an iron.


:fish: very funny line.

While I'm fine with a not-pressed look, that shirt has, IMHO, crossed the line to outright wrinkled. OF, I think you need the Fading Fast compromise - a steamer. It is much easier than ironing, takes out the big wrinkles but doesn't leave the shirt with a hard pressed look. I think it is the look you want - not wrinkled and not ironed. I use my steamer all the time to give me the not wrinkled / not ironed look.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> :fish: very funny line.
> 
> While I'm fine with a not-pressed look, that shirt has, IMHO, crossed the line to outright wrinkled. OF, I think you need the Fading Fast compromise - a steamer. It is much easier than ironing, takes out the big wrinkles but doesn't leave the shirt with a hard pressed look. I think it is the look you want - not wrinkled and not ironed. I use my steamer all the time to give me the not wrinkled / not ironed look.


I do love the fact that its 100% likely that OF's outfit didn't phase anybody in his office. And we, members of a clothing forum, got him to wear a cardigan. :lol:


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> My first reaction when I saw this photo was "WOW!" I really like this.


Thanks. It is one of the standard wool ties. Forget where I got it, but I doubt they're hard to find. The tartan is MacKintosh Hunting.


----------



## Flairball

ThePopinjay said:


> A little wrinkled and rumpled today, but I'm about to put on some wellies and trek through the snow in a little bit here so who cares?


I like the choice of both the tattersall and tweed. If you're going to put on your wellies, you might as well put on some moleskin trousers, too. You'll be warm.


----------



## Spin Evans

I *love* the past two pages here, but especially OF, TDO, CMDC, SlideGuitarist, FLC, RT-Bone, Roycru, OCBD, and PJ's outfits. Sskim, while I have never really cared for half-zips, I quite like the flannel and those shell shoes.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ThatDudeOrion said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Today:
> HSM brown/cream tweed
> PRL OCBD yellow
> blue paisley Gant tie in the old school Viyella blend, tried the 4IH knot today, I like it, thanks FLC!
> club room dark olive cords
> wool socks
> brown calf pinch pennies


Dude, that is baller!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Flairball said:


> I like the choice of both the tattersall and tweed. If you're going to put on your wellies, you might as well put on some moleskin trousers, too. You'll be warm.


Thanks! If only I had a pair, boots socks and Bill's will have to do. I have a pair of flannel lined chinos I break out when it's really cold.


----------



## Jovan

Popinjay, if everyone looked as "wrinkled and rumpled" as you do the world would be a much better dressed place!

Sunday, hating how recent updates have screwed up the colours and lighting for my phone camera but trying to smile anyway:
Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Express cuff links
Allen Edmonds







Monday, still breaking in the new rope stripes -- a nice elderly lady told me I looked like a banker when getting my morning cuppa at Satellite (in a good way apparently):
Pronto Moda suit
Ledbury shirt
Banana Republic tie
J. Crew belt
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## FLMike

J- What is a cuppa? I'm guessing a type of coffee?


----------



## Jovan

Just a slang term for "cup of" coffee or tea.


----------



## stcolumba

Wooly Wednesday.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

OK, you want context? Here's context. I started the day by getting my kids ready for school (I was dressed in a track suit that I pulled on over my pajamas). Then I had to wait for the animal control guy to come get the raccoon I trapped in my attic:

I finally got to work, in a bit of a mishmash: a rather nice reddish-brown Donegal tweed jacket (not sack; sorry!), bespoke shirt (PM for details), Zanella trousers that a rather insistent local haberdasher talked me into (don't worry, the light blue check is only visible under flash; these look like dark gray flannels), BB silk knit tie in navy, yellow BB pochette, and old Florsheim cordovan LWBs.

Natural light is _way _better for selfies. The photo below was taken under fluorescent light. Yes, that is my officemate's beautiful shiba, and hey, is that a package from TweedyDon?


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Just a slang term for "cup of" coffee or tea.


Ahh. Got it. Not a coffee drinker, believe it or not. Just never started for some reason.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> Wooly Wednesday.


STC, is that the rarely-seen white shirt? Looks great, though, in the middle of those dark, wintry colors.


----------



## gamma68

^^ I really like that brown Donegal tweed, SlideGuitarist. Wow!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> ^^ I really like that brown Donegal tweed, SlideGuitarist. Wow!


Thanks! Wow, coming from you, a stalwart Detroiter (go Wings!)! I've seen a lot of Donegal tweed that looks a little _too_ wintry for me, like a muddy field of stubble. Maybe that's what you want if you're hunting pheasant, but muddling lots of neutral tones together pushes you toward dowdiness. I like how Billax especially uses bright colors in winter.

I had promised that I would thank Gamma for a very animalesque tweed from a defunct Detroit men's store: it combines a very yellowish tan and a sort of espresso brown. Pretty astringent, but it gets _lots_ of compliments. It goes just fine with very dark brown or tan trousers, and, now that this forum has helped me develop some nerve, red or blue university stripe OCBDs. Here with blue striped OCBD, new ancient madder tie (double 4IH, finally, which I finally figured out produces a better roll) from Brooks Brothers' clearance (I got this for something like $25 after discounts):

Here on last casual Friday, with red stripes:


----------



## orange fury

I realized this morning that I didn't have any clean chinos. It's supposed to get cold today anyways, so flannels it is:


RLPL shirt - Jos A Bank belt - Lands End flannel trousers - Elgin watch
Unseen: RLPL cashmere sweater - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren socks

edit: because apparently we're all about context now-


note the look of unbridled happiness. That Quad Americano hasn't kicked in yet.


----------



## CMDC

LE doeskin blazer
BB green paint stripe pinpoint ocbd
Robert Talbott repp
BB gabs
AE shell Grayson


----------



## sskim3

9am Thursday morning calls are great. Weather is nicer in NYC today.

Rig:
Scott James cashmere sports coat
US Polo OCBD
Jpress tie and pants
AE Lasalle shoes








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

I know it's two posts in one day now, but it got cold enough in my office to throw on my sweater- kind of felt like it deserved it's own post. I absolutely love this color:


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Good morning (unless you're in a different timezone from me)!

Here's me today (context courtesy of this _Parks & Rec_ calendar.


----------



## universitystripe

That's a home run.



gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 J Press Harris Tweed
> BB university stripe OCBD
> Jacob Roberts Ltd. repp tie
> Brighton belt
> LE khakis


----------



## fred johnson

Today casual: BBPP, BB made in Scotland Shetland
Not Shown: LLB Flannels, Pennys


----------



## fred johnson

DO,
I like those loafers - whose are they?


----------



## fred johnson

ThePopinjay said:


> A little wrinkled and rumpled today, but I'm about to put on some wellies and trek through the snow in a little bit here so who cares?


Popinjay, I like that combination of tweed and tattersaw, is that tie blue or black, can't really tell.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## ThePopinjay

fred johnson said:


> Popinjay, I like that combination of tweed and tattersaw, is that tie blue or black, can't really tell.


Thanks, It is a black bemberg/silk knit from Bunce Bros.


----------



## fred johnson

En,
Everything is great and a wonderful shine on those LW's. I can't help but wonder if dark grey trousers and a pocket square would take that rig to a higher level.


----------



## katch

Can someone that has the LandsEnd Doeskin blazer please chime in about the fit? I'm a 6'2 165lbs. Obviously need a tailored fit, but looks like they just come in regular length.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


Some great combinations of textures and colors here.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> En,
> Everything is great and a wonderful shine on those LW's. I can't help but wonder if dark grey trousers and a pocket square would take that rig to a higher level.


Thanks fred, you are probably right; I do wear charcoal HB over charcoal flannels quite often. The light olive trousers are for a bit of variety.

The pocket square? Only to weddings and funerals. And even then, likely not.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I think charcoal would be a fine choice, but the olive is equally fine and less monochromatic. On my phone, the olive appears brown which works nicely as well. Great look and I agree those long wings look sharp. A truly great pair of shoes worn very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

"The pocket square? Only to weddings and funerals. And even then, likely not"
No problem here, they are not for everyone and I often omit one myself. I have a similar tie but have not worn it with tweed, now I know how good that combination can be.


----------



## Roycru

As always, thanks to everyone who liked the picture of my iPhone and I and to everyone who takes the time and trouble to take and post pictures.

Earlier today, in a grove where academia nuts grow, wearing an old Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue OCBD, Land's End tie, generic pocket square, old (55%-45% Made In Scotland) Viyella sweater vest, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes....


----------



## Ensiferous

Roycru said:


> in a grove where academia nuts grow


Good one Roycru. I must live under a rock to have never heard that before.


----------



## gamma68

Something completely different on a cold, snowy afternoon...



Vintage Pendleton wool shirt
LE "Super-T" turtleneck
LLB "Rugged Roller" belt
LE flannel-lined khakis
Woolrich wool hiking socks and Red Wing Beckmans (unseen)


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday.
Jack Victor sport coat.
Saddleback bag.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Something completely different on a cold, snowy afternoon...
> 
> Vintage Pendleton wool shirt
> LE "Super-T" turtleneck
> LLB "Rugged Roller" belt
> LE flannel-lined khakis
> Woolrich wool hiking socks and Red Wing Beckmans (unseen)


Looks great, the LE flannel lined khakis are one of my favorite items I own


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Looks great, the LE flannel lined khakis are one of my favorite items I own


Thanks, OF. I might also add that the LE Super-T turtlenecks are on sale right now at very discounted prices.


----------



## ran23

great Saddleback!!


----------



## Oldsport

I approve of this photo...

:great:


----------



## Jovan

Rather monochromatic next to everyone else and their excellent attire, but here goes.

Brooks Brothers Makers suit and shirt
Banana Republic tie
Ledbury pocket square and socks
J. Crew belt
Allen Edmonds


----------



## orange fury

It's cold and wet- to think I was in madras shorts and espadrilles on Monday:


Context:


LL Bean flannel - LL Bean ragg wool - LL Bean shot shell belt - Levi 505's - Woolrich socks - Bean 8" boots - Vintage Elgin - Lands End down vest (in back) - Starbucks grande Americano


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

fred johnson said:


> DO,
> I like those loafers - whose are they?


Thanks! They're Franceschetti for Barney's. I think of them like an Italian calf LHS, they're even built on a last which I think resembles the Barrie, but I don't have much first-hand experience with the Barrie last... yet


----------



## CMDC

BB Fair Isle Cardigan
BB pinpoint ocbd
LLB Double L's
Alden Cape Cod loafers


----------



## gamma68

Nice ragg wool sweater, OF. I have a made-in-USA one and it's a favorite. Is yours a bit on the long side? Mine is, but I still like it.


----------



## RT-Bone

Might raise some eyebrows with the footwear, but this is what I was feeling today. 

Top:
-LLB Shetland
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-Rugby cords
-LLB ragg wool socks
-Jack Purcells






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I used to wear Purcells until Nike bought them and everything about them changed. I prefer Sperry CVOs these days. I raise an eyebrow over the footwear only because it seems incongruous with the Shetland sweater and the cords, i.e., the mix of cold weather gear with warm weather shoes. Just me, though.


----------



## Ensiferous

^RT, My eyebrows are raised, but only as my head nods in approval as I smile.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone, great example of doing something that looks great that, on paper, shouldn't work. The sneakers sound wrong, but I like them in your outfit. (And now FF throws a stick of dynamite with a lighted fuse into the thread - would that be an example of sprezzatura?) Also, I like the light-brown cords and grey sweater - one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## stcolumba

Winter in Michigan.


----------



## fred johnson

Client meeting today:
BB OCBD, D Camm Silk Knit, Palm Beach Harris Tweed, Bills M1, Bass Wejuns


----------



## fred johnson

"Might raise some eyebrows with the footwear, but this is what I was feeling today." 
RT,
"Jacks" are the only sneakers I wear, I keep a new-in-box pair to wear when the old ones wear out, then buy another to keep till they wear out, then another...


----------



## Duvel

I'll be the lone wolf to state that I don't think it works on paper or in real life, but again, that's just my impression. It feels to me on the order of wearing a sweater with shorts. Warm/cold. But I like everything else about the outfit. Just the shoes throw me off.



Fading Fast said:


> RT-Bone, great example of doing something that looks great that, on paper, shouldn't work. The sneakers sound wrong, but I like them in your outfit. (And now FF throws a stick of dynamite with a lighted fuse into the thread - would that be an example of sprezzatura?) Also, I like the light-brown cords and grey sweater - one of my favorite color combinations.


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Another great rig, especially the cords.


----------



## RT-Bone

Duvel said:


> I'll be the lone wolf to state that I don't think it works on paper or in real life, but again, that's just my impression. It feels to me on the order of wearing a sweater with shorts. Warm/cold. But I like everything else about the outfit. Just the shoes throw me off.


I ain't mad atcha.


----------



## Tahmasp

Mercer OCBD, J Press tie, J Press 3/2 sack


----------



## sskim3

Comfortable Friday attire

LL bean Shetland
Bullock and Jones shirt
Express Flannel pants(pre aaac days)
Quoddy loafers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

RT-Bone said:


> I ain't mad atcha.


Is it bad that now you got one of my favorite 2pac songs stuck in my head now?


----------



## Duvel

Whew! Thanks. 

It's funny, actually, because I'm wearing my white Sperry CVOs today! But I figured since I'm wearing my PRL rugby shirt that I could get away with it. (It's casual Friday in the work place.) Now, with my toes freezing under my desk, I'm not so sure. I may be switching to some warmer footwear when I go home for lunch.



RT-Bone said:


> I ain't mad atcha.


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> would that be an example of sprezzatura?


FF, I would say it does not qualify as sprezz, because that rig looks just like:

*1960s through 1970s campus wear, when athletic shoes were put on after classes (where they would be prohibited.)

*Classic New England Saturday trip to the boat, the club, over to friends, to run down to the hardware store, or to lounge around the house.

In an office setting however, it might obviously push some limits.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Nice ragg wool sweater, OF. I have a made-in-USA one and it's a favorite. Is yours a bit on the long side? Mine is, but I still like it.


It's a little long and it's a small, but all my LLB sweaters are slightly longer. It doesn't bother me too much - it's not my preference, but not a deal breaker for me


----------



## fred johnson

Tahmasp said:


> Mercer OCBD, J Press tie, J Press 3/2 sack


NICE! Love the jacket/tie combination!


----------



## RT-Bone

Tahmasp said:


> Mercer OCBD, J Press tie, J Press 3/2 sack


Very nice.


----------



## ThePopinjay

^Ditto, I love that tie.

Pretty snowy yesterday...


----------



## Dave

Rainy and in the 40s today (where I am, that's pretty cold . . . to you northerners it's probably balmy  ).









LLB shetland
LLB button-down
Levi's 505
Dickies belt (again, not visible)
J. Crew camp socks
8" Bean Boots


----------



## sskim3

ThePopinjay said:


> ^Ditto, I love that tie.
> 
> Pretty snowy yesterday...


That is a pretty cool hat. Can we get more deets on it?


----------



## sskim3

Dave said:


> Rainy and in the 40s today (where I am, that's pretty cold . . . to you northerners it's probably balmy  ).
> 
> LLB shetland
> LLB button-down
> Levi's 505
> Dickies belt (again, not visible)
> J. Crew camp socks
> 8" Bean Boots


Nice comfortable look!
This may be one of your most Trad'iest outfits yet with the bean boots and shetland sweater!


----------



## ThePopinjay

sskim3 said:


> That is a pretty cool hat. Can we get more deets on it?


Thanks Sskim, here's a link to the amazon page https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R57UXGW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I figured I'd get a cheap sorta knock around hat to see how it looked.


----------



## efdll

RT-Bone said:


> Might raise some eyebrows with the footwear, but this is what I was feeling today.
> 
> Top:
> -LLB Shetland
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby cords
> -LLB ragg wool socks
> -Jack Purcells
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see nothing wrong with the footwear, nor with a sweater with shorts, for that matter. Both, I believe, have precedents.


----------



## Spin Evans

*Tahmasp*, what a great shot! I have seen that sunflower tie pop up on eBay before, and I truly regret not buying it then. The thick herringbone and Mercer are just grand.


----------



## universitystripe

I honestly love the white canvas sneakers with the cords and sweater. Go figure. That's why I come here.


----------



## Dave

sskim3 said:


> Nice comfortable look!
> This may be one of your most Trad'iest outfits yet with the bean boots and shetland sweater!


Thank you!!! But ya know, in the past month or so I've posted several photos of myself pairing Shetlands and Bean Boots or blucher mocs. You mean you never noticed them?! Oy vey!!!  ;-)


----------



## g3org3y

universitystripe said:


> I honestly love the white canvas sneakers with the cords and sweater. Go figure. That's why I come here.


I'm liking the style also.:cool2:

I've mentioned in another thread my love of Converse All Stars. I've worn similar outfits to RT Bone, coupled to a sports jacket and worn a pocket square that works with the Converse. It's a bit 'alternative' but in (trendy parts of) London it works.

@Ensiferous - really like that classic style (I wear very similar for work). Interestingly just today I've taken delivery of a Harris Tweed grey herringbone jacket very similar to yours (will get some pics up tomorrow). Have you ever thought about adding a pocket square into the mix? I think a dark red patterned example would look ace.

@St Columba - would love to see photos of that blazer sans jacket. Looks a nice pattern.

@Popinjay - great ensemble!


----------



## sskim3

ThePopinjay said:


> Thanks Sskim, here's a link to the amazon page https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R57UXGW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> I figured I'd get a cheap sorta knock around hat to see how it looked.


nice - i have visited jj hats in nyc numerous times and always wanted to pick up a hat but not willing to spend over $150+ on a hat right now


----------



## Tahmasp

Spin Evans said:


> *Tahmasp*, what a great shot! I have seen that sunflower tie pop up on eBay before, and I truly regret not buying it then. The thick herringbone and Mercer are just grand.


Thank you Spin, I'm a big admirer of your fits! My favorite thing about the sunflower tie is the barely-visible green stem poking out from behind each flower. I bought it new, so I guess I'm a sucker, but sometimes you just gotta pull the trigger.


----------



## WipitDC

Everyone looks great this week! One of my (3 weeks behind) new year's resolutions to to lurk less often, and to post more often. Here it goes! Casual Friday....



















Tennis Sweater: JAB (the neck striping is black)
Shirt: Brooks Bros OCBD
Trousers: J Press light flannel Pressidential
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Grayson
Watch: Movado Dual Tone (not the tradliest of timepieces, but I like it anyway)


----------



## Fading Fast

WipitDC: Great overall outfit (not a fan of the t-shirt showing, but enough ink has already been spilled by both camps on that one) and love the sweater. If you want to get adventurous, based on an earlier discussion in this thread, you could try white bucks with that outfit and really up your Trad / Ivy quotient.


----------



## universitystripe

g3org3y said:


> I'm liking the style also.:cool2:
> 
> I've mentioned in another thread my love of Converse All Stars. I've worn similar outfits to RT Bone, coupled to a sports jacket and worn a pocket square that works with the Converse. It's a bit 'alternative' but in (trendy parts of) London it works.


I don't think it could work any more dressed up than pictured here, personally. There are all kinds of photos of Trad men dressed in khakis and an OCBD/sweater with canvas sneakers. As someone else said, it was just a matter of throwing on sneakers while out of class and work.

Wearing them with a jacket and pocket square just seems too hipster to me.


----------



## leisureclass

^^Love those tassels




Woolrich 60/40
Bean tattersall
Hathaway wool knit
Uncle Ralph tweed
AO Aviators
Corbin flannels
BB Belt

This RL blazer is from CMDC, who's always a pleasure on the exchange. It's so soft the tailor was convinced it's cashmere and it wears like a cardigan.


----------



## stcolumba

g3org3y said:


> I'm liking the style also.:cool2:
> 
> I've mentioned in another thread my love of Converse All Stars. I've worn similar outfits to RT Bone, coupled to a sports jacket and worn a pocket square that works with the Converse. It's a bit 'alternative' but in (trendy parts of) London it works.
> 
> @Ensiferous - really like that classic style (I wear very similar for work). Interestingly just today I've taken delivery of a Harris Tweed grey herringbone jacket very similar to yours (will get some pics up tomorrow). Have you ever thought about adding a pocket square into the mix? I think a dark red patterned example would look ace.
> 
> @St Columba - would love to see photos of that blazer sans jacket. Looks a nice pattern.
> 
> @Popinjay - great ensemble!


Thank you. Actually, it is a suit. But, I have worn the coat as an odd jacket with blue trousers. Here is the pic which is not especially Trad:


----------



## zeppacoustic

^smoking jacket stc


----------



## zeppacoustic

New LLB flannel: super warm and comfortable
J Crew chinos
AE belt/Neumoks


----------



## g3org3y

universitystripe said:


> I don't think it could work any more dressed up than pictured here, personally. There are all kinds of photos of Trad men dressed in khakis and an OCBD/sweater with canvas sneakers. As someone else said, it was just a matter of throwing on sneakers while out of class and work.
> 
> Wearing them with a jacket and pocket square just seems too hipster to me.


Yep, you'd be right, it's pretty hipster. But that's the 'delight' (but not always) of living in East London, it's hipster central. I've experimented with it a couple of times and around here it works. Depends on the crowd you are out with and where you are going. Wear it anywhere else in the UK and you'll look like a terrible try hard.



stcolumba said:


> Thank you. Actually, it is a suit. But, I have worn the coat as an odd jacket with blue trousers. Here is the pic which is not especially Trad:


I really like it, a great pattern/colour and I agree would work well on its own with plain trousers.

It reminds me of a similar Cerruti 1881 jacket that I wore while at university. I literally wore it out as it was my daily wearer (didn't have an extensive jacket collection as a poor student!) and was sad to see it go when it became unsalvageable.


----------



## Tahmasp

Kamakura PPBD, Atkinson's tie, J Press 3/2 flannel sack suit


----------



## Jovan

Nice, but give yourself a pocket square!

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt
Michael Kors tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Tahmasp

Jovan said:


> Nice, but give yourself a pocket square!


I've tried to pull it off, and I like them very much on others, but when I do it it makes me feel fussy and over-done. I think it's important to always feel at ease and I find pocket squares take me out of my element. Any tips on how to get past that? Part of it is that I just see so few others wearing them in person.


----------



## Jovan

No tips. Just wear it and stop worrying.


----------



## orange fury

zeppacoustic said:


> New LLB flannel: super warm and comfortable
> J Crew chinos
> AE belt/Neumoks


i REALLY like the pattern on that flannel, very nice!



Jovan said:


> Nice, but give yourself a pocket square!
> 
> PointClickTailor suit
> Ledbury shirt
> Michael Kors tie
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds


The knot/dimple you've been able to get out of those MK ties is impressive, I may try one on next time I see one in a store.


----------



## wwua

Nice.


----------



## FLMike

Tahmasp said:


> I've tried to pull it off, and I like them very much on others, but when I do it it makes me feel fussy and over-done. I think it's important to always feel at ease and I find pocket squares take me out of my element. Any tips on how to get past that? Part of it is that I just see so few others wearing them in person.


I am with you 100% on this....as are some of the best dressed members on this forum (Ensiferous, for example). No tips, you're fine without them.


----------



## Duvel

I just don't wear them. Ever. I like them on others, but I really can't be bothered with them.

QUOTE=Tahmasp;1650784]I've tried to pull it off, and I like them very much on others, but when I do it it makes me feel fussy and over-done. I think it's important to always feel at ease and I find pocket squares take me out of my element. Any tips on how to get past that? Part of it is that I just see so few others wearing them in person.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

FLCracka said:


> I am with you 100% on this....as are some of the best dressed members on this forum (Ensiferous, for example). No tips, you're fine without them.


I agree with this 100% as well. I wear them on occasion, but there are times when I feel they aren't appropriate. I wear them for my enjoyment when I feel like it, but there are professional settings where I personally feel they aren't appropriate. I offer this not as commentary on others' choices to wear pocket squares and this forum would surely be a boring place without them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sporto55

efdll said:


> I see nothing wrong with the footwear, nor with a sweater with shorts, for that matter. Both, I believe, have precedents.


I agree. You are the one paying for what you wear. Why not enjoy wearing it the way you want to. I agree with you on the shorts. a lot of times it is only my upper body that gets cold. When I run in the cold weather I often have a heavy sweatshirt on and shorts.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning teaching duties are finished. A rare, free Saturday afternoon! What to do? Movies? Or, clean the car?


----------



## Jovan

orange fury said:


> The knot/dimple you've been able to get out of those MK ties is impressive, I may try one on next time I see one in a store.


Thank you. I think far too many people on menswear forums look down on certain brands just because they're associated with EVIL FASHION!!111q. I shop for ties by the patterns and colours I like, not name. They are a good value marked down at TJMaxx/Marshall's.



wwua said:


> Nice.


To whom is this addressed?



FLCracka said:


> I am with you 100% on this....as are some of the best dressed members on this forum (Ensiferous, for example). No tips, you're fine without them.





Duvel said:


> I just don't wear them. Ever. I like them on others, but I really can't be bothered with them.


You all need to give your addresses to me in PM. I'm buying a multi-pack of white linen squares and sending one each your way.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> I agree with this 100% as well. I wear them on occasion, but there are times when I feel they aren't appropriate. I wear them for my enjoyment when I feel like it, but there are professional settings where I personally feel they aren't appropriate. I offer this not as commentary on others' choices to wear pocket squares and this forum would surely be a boring place without them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sure no one here has noticed (or cared) but some days I just don't feel like wearing one either. Other days I think they're the perfect finishing touch. I am dismayed to see people on a menswear forum who won't even wear a folded white linen, though! 

On the flip side of the "professional settings" being discussed, they practically encourage pocket squares and other little touches where I work. Perhaps because customers who see such things may want to purchase it themselves.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> You all need to give your addresses to me in PM. I'm buying a multi-pack of white linen squares and sending one each your way.


Thanks, but I already have one. I keep it with the rest of my formalwear accessories.


----------



## sskim3

May be better than greenspot and the bottle is awesome.

No selfie today but in lambswool sweater, Flannel shirt, jeans, bean boots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

I was worried with that picture that you were "wearing" Tullamore Dew! It would be a great story but a waste of good whiskey.

Today's effort:
Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt
The Knottery grenadine
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## FLMike

^Dude, your camera sucks. It makes your pics blurry and it makes it look like your socks don't match your suit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Jovan said:


> on a menswear forum who won't even wear a folded white linen, though!
> 
> On the flip side of the "professional settings" being discussed, they practically encourage pocket squares and other little touches where I work. Perhaps because customers who see such things may want to purchase it themselves.


I wear a white tv fold with my blazer, but I don't wear one with a sport coat.


----------



## ruvort

FLCracka said:


> ^Dude, your camera sucks. It makes your pics blurry and it makes it look like your socks don't match your suit.





Jovan said:


> I was worried with that picture that you were "wearing" Tullamore Dew! It would be a great story but a waste of good whiskey.
> 
> Today's effort:
> Black Lapel suit
> Ledbury shirt
> The Knottery grenadine
> Kent Wang pocket square
> Gap socks
> Allen Edmonds


I agree on the camera. You could give one of these a try and see if it improves the situation.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.sourceforge.opencamera

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.GoogleCamera

You could also try cleaning the lens with a microfiber cloth to see if it is just dirty.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning
Brooks Bros shirt and tie


----------



## orange fury

My wife's birthday was yesterday. How did she want to celebrate? By running a half marathon. Not trad in the least, but this is what I'm wearing:


Finished in 2:30:37, not bad for our first IMHO:


walking feels faaaaantastic right now lol *sarcasm*


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> ^Dude, your camera sucks. It makes your pics blurry and it makes it look like your socks don't match your suit.


The camera itself does not suck, it was taking fine pictures just a couple months ago. It's a recent phone update. Other apps that use the camera never focus.

As for the socks, we've been over this I think half a dozen times now. Navy tie, navy socks. Bada bing, bada boom.



ruvort said:


> I agree on the camera. You could give one of these a try and see if it improves the situation.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.sourceforge.opencamera
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.GoogleCamera
> 
> You could also try cleaning the lens with a microfiber cloth to see if it is just dirty.


Thank you for offering a more helpful solution than calling me "dude". I tried cleaning the lens to no avail. I'll look into those programs.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Congrats on finishing OF. Big races are a blast. Sub 2 hr is a nice goal with a little training if you ever decide to do another one.


----------



## stcolumba

Bundled up and ready for "Let's go Krogering..." (@Gamma will understand)

Harley's of Scotland sweater
J Crew shirt
"M" scarf


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> My wife's birthday was yesterday. How did she want to celebrate? By running a half marathon. Not trad in the least, but this is what I'm wearing:
> 
> 
> Finished in 2:30:37, not bad for our first IMHO:
> 
> 
> walking feels faaaaantastic right now lol *sarcasm*


Fantastic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

leisureclass said:


> ^^Love those tassels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woolrich 60/40
> Bean tattersall
> Hathaway wool knit
> Uncle Ralph tweed
> AO Aviators
> Corbin flannels
> BB Belt
> 
> This RL blazer is from CMDC, who's always a pleasure on the exchange. It's so soft the tailor was convinced it's cashmere and it wears like a cardigan.


Loving the Woolrich!


----------



## Tahmasp

APC wool sweater in a kind of hybrid Nordic/Fair Isle pattern, Brooks OCBD and cords










Detail on the sweater:


----------



## gamma68

Fresh from the tailor, after shoulder work. I couldn't be happier with the fit.









Vintage Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. (love the hacking pockets)
BB blue OCBD
Vintage John Compton wool tie for The Ascot Shop of La Jolla
JCrew pocket square
Trafalgar belt
BB twill trousers


----------



## gamma68

Tahmasp said:


> APC wool sweater in a kind of hybrid Nordic/Fair Isle pattern, Brooks OCBD and cords


Nice looking sweater. I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the brand. What is the country of origin?


----------



## Tahmasp

gamma68 said:


> Nice looking sweater. I'm afraid I'm not familiar with the brand. What is the country of origin?


APC is a French brand, they're known for their denim. They're very contemporary and not trad by any stretch, but I love this sweater and it's exceptionally high quality - densely woven, holds its shape, and very warm.


----------



## Andersdad

LE jacket and shirt
BB tie


----------



## Fading Fast

Tahmasp: great sweater and, like Gamma, I'm curious about the brand. I also love your wood floors - they look very old and very beautiful.


----------



## Tahmasp

Fading Fast said:


> Tahmasp: great sweater and, like Gamma, I'm curious about the brand. I also love your wood floors - they look very old and very beautiful.


Thank you! APC is definitely a fashion-y #menswear-type brand, but the quality is very high and many of their items are classically styled. The wood floors are indeed old - my building in NYC was built in 1888, which is great from an aesthetic standpoint but pretty terrible when a historic snowstorm rolls into town!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The weather is miserable here today, yet my Android _still _rendered these colors more accurately in natural light than indoors. Especially with the darker colors and fuzzier textures prevalent in winter, WAYWT postings can be murky. The play of colors can be hard to see. Just stand in the parking lot outside your office and take selfies! Get out of the bathroom!

I want to thank Gamma again for the vintage Detroit tweed (sack, 3/2). It's a little more yellowish that the photos indicate. I did the The Simplest Thing That Could Possibly Work (tenet of "extreme programming"). I wish I'd found a contrasting but somehow apposite PS as Gamma did, or a way to bring in a different color entirely. Thanks also to Gamma (or possibly StColumba) for finally hipping me to the utility of the double 4-in-hand (a slightly bigger knot pushes the collar up slightly, for a better roll).

Yes, I dress my kids in OCBD and corduroys.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

By the way, Gamma, what sort of shoulder work did you have done? I've got two HT jackets with too much shoulder, and I wonder what a reasonable price is for that sort of work. Barring a moth attack, these could last me a long time, so it might be worth it.


----------



## Fading Fast

Tahmasp said:


> Thank you! APC is definitely a fashion-y #menswear-type brand, but the quality is very high and many of their items are classically styled. The wood floors are indeed old - my building in NYC was built in 1888, which is great from an aesthetic standpoint but pretty terrible when a historic snowstorm rolls into town!


I live in a (relative to yours) modern 1927 NYC apartment building and I was just tapping the radiator knob to see if I could coaxed some (any) heat out of it. But the apartment does have some gorgeous herringbone wood floors (although, yours are nicer).

During a corporate relocation years ago, I lived in a modern apartment building and hated it - yes, the systems were more efficient, but the apartment had no character and I felt as if I could put my hand through the wall without much effort (everything felt cheap). I'll take the issues that come with these old buildings any day as the character they have can't be produced today.


----------



## ThePopinjay

I really like this. I really want a pocket square like that now!


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> By the way, Gamma, what sort of shoulder work did you have done? I've got two HT jackets with too much shoulder, and I wonder what a reasonable price is for that sort of work. Barring a moth attack, these could last me a long time, so it might be worth it.


The shoulders on this particular Dunn HT were excessively padded and too wide. They had "lift" like the shoulder pads on a football player. But I really like the cloth and the jacket otherwise fit perfectly (no additional tailoring needed), so I had it done. The job cost $65, which is worth it to me, because this thick tweed jacket will make someone else happy long after I'm pushing up daisies.

In all seriousness, I almost feel an obligation to promote the longevity of vintage HTs woven with unique patterns and colors. Although some young weavers are entering the HT industry, it seems the older crofters take their distinct pattern and color combinations with them as they retire. The newer HTs don't seem to have the same "magic" in the cloth.


----------



## gamma68

Very nice jacket and tie, you wear them well! And I'm glad to see you're passing Ivy Style on to the next generation. There is hope for mankind after all!


----------



## Tahmasp

Fading Fast said:


> I'll take the issues that come with these old buildings any day as the character they have can't be produced today.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## gamma68

Tahmasp said:


> Couldn't agree more.


I'm with both of you--which is why I live in a home originally built in 1871, with additions in the early 1920s.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> The shoulders on this particular Dunn HT were excessively padded and too wide. They had "lift" like the shoulder pads on a football player. But I really like the cloth and the jacket otherwise fit perfectly (no additional tailoring needed), so I had it done. The job cost $65, which is worth it to me, because this thick tweed jacket will make someone else happy long after I'm pushing up daisies.
> 
> In all seriousness, I almost feel an obligation to promote the longevity of vintage HTs woven with unique patterns and colors. Although some young weavers are entering the HT industry, it seems the older crofters take their distinct pattern and color combinations with them as they retire. The newer HTs don't seem to have the same "magic" in the cloth.


Thanks, Gamma. $65 is not at all too much if I can amortize it over 10, 20 years, and I have an alterations guy that I can trust to do something like that. I love the HT you're posing with today: it looks like a simple herringbone, but the closeup reveals an entirely different world of color. That's what I like about HT.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ThePopinjay said:


> I really like this. I really want a pocket square like that now!


$20 was burning a hole in my pocket recently, and I just happened to be in a Nordstrom's store: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/1901-c...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2676. I have no idea if this is a permalink, but it's the 1901 cotton pocket square. I wish I'd chosen something more wintry, or folded it more ornately, but what the hey. I think Nordstrom's Rack sells the $9 TieBar equivalents, too.

The linen equivalent from Kent Wang is $25: https://www.kentwang.com/pocket-squares/linen-white-with-medium-blue-edge.html. Does one wear linen squares in winter?


----------



## zeppacoustic

Very nice Slide.


----------



## Jovan

SlideGuitarist said:


> $20 was burning a hole in my pocket recently, and I just happened to be in a Nordstrom's store: https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/1901-c...ualcategoryid=0&fashionColor=&resultback=2676. I have no idea if this is a permalink, but it's the 1901 cotton pocket square. I wish I'd chosen something more wintry, or folded it more ornately, but what the hey. I think Nordstrom's Rack sells the $9 TieBar equivalents, too.
> 
> The linen equivalent from Kent Wang is $25: https://www.kentwang.com/pocket-squares/linen-white-with-medium-blue-edge.html. Does one wear linen squares in winter?


That's like asking if cotton shirts and silk ties are appropriate in winter! :confused2: Linen pocket squares are always okay. I draw the line at seersucker and such though.


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/p8gACCvgj


----------



## Reuben

The sleeves are actually the perfect length here, just a out of sorts for the picture.

Major thanks to LeisureClass for posting that head's up on this steal of a jacket. Despite the picture, the sleeves are actually the perfect length. It's the shirt that's a touch long:




























J. Press olive cord jacket
Lands' End OCBD
Harden's rattlesnake belt
BB British khaki chinos
Kirkland wool socks
MiM Sebago campsides


----------



## SammyH

gamma68 said:


> Fresh from the tailor, after shoulder work. I couldn't be happier with the fit.
> 
> Vintage Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. (love the hacking pockets)
> BB blue OCBD
> Vintage John Compton wool tie for The Ascot Shop of La Jolla
> JCrew pocket square
> Trafalgar belt
> BB twill trousers


Lovely jacket gamma68! What sort of shoulder work did you get done?


----------



## Roycru

Sitting in a bookstore after lunch today, wearing a Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD, a tie that the person who I had lunch with gave me for Christmas, Lyle & Scott sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Brooks Brothers argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes....


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Sitting in a bookstore after lunch today, wearing a Polo Ralph Lauren jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD, a tie that the person who I had lunch with gave me for Christmas, Lyle & Scott sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Brooks Brothers argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes....


Roycru, one more magnificent display of Trad!


----------



## Ensiferous

A captivating presentation.



Roycru said:


>


----------



## CMDC




----------



## Fading Fast

CMDC, I like each piece individually (great jacket) and I like what you are trying to do, but, IMHO, the tie's color is too close to the vest's color and it blurs the lines where they meet. A navy tie with a maroon stripe might work better, or something that creates a visual color distinction between the tie and vest. Again, though, I love the pieces individually and I love the cardigan-tie-sport coat combo.


----------



## orange fury

47*F this morning, 74*F this afternoon:


LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haan bits - Fitbit Charge HR (I know I know, not trad in the least)


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> 47*F this morning, 74*F this afternoon:
> 
> LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - Ralph Lauren chinos - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haan bits - Fitbit Charge HR (I know I know, not trad in the least)


74 degrees? why you bragging bro?  fortunately/unfortunately, we missed the grunt of the storm and got 6 inches. my buddies in long island and boston got 1-2 ft+.

Love the look and definitely need to pick up a pair of bits at some point. I really do like the blue shetland with pink OCBD look. Done it a few times.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> 74 degrees? why you bragging bro?  fortunately/unfortunately, we missed the grunt of the storm and got 6 inches. my buddies in long island and boston got 1-2 ft+.


I understand the need to inform people of an extreme weather situation, and the need to exercise caution in those situations. But today's NY Times reported that there isn't enough snow in NYC today to build a snowman.

Not to downplay the seriousness of this storm for others who are getting hit in New England. But the OVERBLOWN MEDIA HYPE is absolutely ridiculous. Seriously, try living in the upper Midwest. Detroit set records for last year's snowfall--that's over more than 100 years of weather records. But since it didn't hit Rockefeller Center, I guess it didn't matter.

OK, I'll get off my soapbox now. But I'll leave you with this:


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> I understand the need to inform people of an extreme weather situation, and the need to exercise caution in those situations. But today's NY Times reported that there isn't enough snow in NYC today to build a snowman.
> 
> Not to downplay the seriousness of this storm for others who are getting hit in New England. But the OVERBLOWN MEDIA HYPE is absolutely ridiculous. Seriously, try living in the upper Midwest. Detroit set records for last year's snowfall--that's over more than 100 years of weather records. But since it didn't hit Rockefeller Center, I guess it didn't matter.
> 
> OK, I'll get off my soapbox now. But I'll leave you with this:


I can actually relate to your sentiments, although I have kind of mixed feelings about the "excess media hype". The same thing tends to happen here in Florida when there is a big hurricane bearing down on us. The actual impact is nearly always underwhelming relative to the media coverage ahead of the storm. Part of me thinks they are unnecessarily panicking folks. On the other hand, I probably wouldn't feel that way if the big one ever actually hit us. Much of the coverage is intended to encourage preparedness and safety, and it's hard to fault them for that. And, if the damage ends up being less than expected, we should probably all just be thankful.


----------



## Flairball

Saying at home, riding out the snow. Got most of the preliminary snow removal done, but it's still coming down a bit, so until tomorrow I shall be excessively lazy; reading, Netflix, scotch, steak & eggs,....

The stay at home rig.








**note that all articles provide sufficient warmth that I would only need to donn boots, jacket, hat and gloves should I need to go outside.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Originally posted a political rant on the nanny state and the negative impacts of 24 hr news coverage, but deleted it. Instead, I'll take this opportunity to compliment Gamma on his recently tailored HT and Flairball on his cardigan; great sweater for lounging around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I understand the need to inform people of an extreme weather situation, and the need to exercise caution in those situations. But today's NY Times reported that there isn't enough snow in NYC today to build a snowman.
> 
> Not to downplay the seriousness of this storm for others who are getting hit in New England. But the OVERBLOWN MEDIA HYPE is absolutely ridiculous. Seriously, try living in the upper Midwest. Detroit set records for last year's snowfall--that's over more than 100 years of weather records. But since it didn't hit Rockefeller Center, I guess it didn't matter.
> 
> OK, I'll get off my soapbox now.


As a NYC resident, I couldn't agree more - it was beyond obnoxious. Part of the problem is that in NYC we have too much news capacity - too many stations, outlets, reporters, websites, etc. that all need to be fed, so when they get anything like a "big" story they over sell it for fear that the "other guy" will over sell it and, God forbid, capture one rating point that you didn't capture. When I lived away from NYC for awhile, I immediately felt the difference - there was still hype, but much less of it. This is also why some sports stars and coaches don't want to be in the NYC media market - the constant assault of the press here can be crushing.


----------



## gamma68

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Originally posted a political rant on the nanny state and the negative impacts of 24 hr news coverage, but deleted it. Instead, I'll take this opportunity to compliment Gamma on his recently tailored HT and Flairball on his cardigan; great sweater for lounging around.


Thanks, Brigadier. Appreciate the compliment!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## GRH

Thank you, Brigadier.


----------



## GRH

OCBD & CMDC: Just right.


----------



## WipitDC

Today (sorry the lighting wasn't great):





Suit - J. Press flannel 3/2 sack
Shirt - Brooks Brothers 
Tie - J. Press (SF era)
Shoes - AE Grayson


----------



## FLMike

Very sharp! Love the Graysons.


----------



## FLMike

Haspel SC
BB OCBD & trousers
J Press tie
Alden 686 (brown) full straps
BB gator strap w/vintage engine turned buckle


----------



## Reuben

Maybe not trad, but a tartan pile liner's gotta be at least trad-adjacent. Between the freezing morning and the potentially warmer and sunny afternoon I went with layers that should fold down fairly compactly. I'm also breaking in my (late) Christmas present, a new pair of hunting boots from Russell. Flairball, I think you'll like this one quite a bit:




























Lewis Creek fleece vest/zip-in liner
LL Bean blackwatch flannel-lined twill shirt
Brooksflannel BD flannel tattersall
Bill's khakis in olive bullard twill
Russell Moccasin Co Prickly Pear Birdshooters

Not shown: Harden's diamondback belt
Not yet arrived: OTC Darned Tough socks :/


----------



## orange fury

Getting to 76*F today, meaning my happy butt will be firmly planted in a rocking chair on my patio in approximately 9 hours. For now, it's in the low 50's:


LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos/socks - LE surcingle - Cole Haan bits


----------



## oxford cloth button down

orange fury said:


> My wife's birthday was yesterday. How did she want to celebrate? By running a half marathon. Not trad in the least, but this is what I'm wearing:
> 
> Finished in 2:30:37, not bad for our first IMHO:
> 
> 
> walking feels faaaaantastic right now lol *sarcasm*


I am glad to see you being active, but I really want to say that it is good to see you clean shaven and that it suits you. Post your head in more pics, too. A full body shop provides a much better presentation to the viewer.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## CMDC

If you like this sportcoat, I have an identical one for sale, in 39R-ish. Back on the exchange a month or so. PM if interested and I'll find the listing.


----------



## fred johnson

Today; Snow over, more expected, 17 inches on ground
LLB Boots
LLB Cuffed Boot Socks
LLB Tan Chords
LLB Shetland 
Viyella wool/cotton Shirt
Not shown: LLB Down Parka & PRL Lambswool Scarf


----------



## fred johnson

Love the suit & point collar shirt


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


E,
Identify rig parts, which go so nicely together


----------



## Duvel

Love the shirt and sweater colors, fred. Interesting by themselves, and great combined.



fred johnson said:


> Today; Snow over, more expected, 17 inches on ground
> LLB Boots
> LLB Cuffed Boot Socks
> LLB Tan Chords
> LLB Shetland
> Viyella wool/cotton Shirt
> Not shown: LLB Down Parka & PRL Lambswool Scarf


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I love the nanny state! I'm from Michigan (and went to school at Cornell), but I don't laugh at NoVA because they postpone school in the event of a light snowfall. Unless you punch a clock, you can work from home or just take a day off w/o a problem, right? The sun is shining, my little boy has a cold (so he took off his OCBD and put on his ninja costume in order to more effectively play Minecraft), I can WFH, etc. It's all good. The way people drive around here, you'd think they were all important, and really had to be somewhere. They're not, and they don't.

I _had_ already dressed for work, in emulation of FLCracka, however. The jacket is very old; I inherited it from my stepdad. Clearly the shoulders are worn out (and he was pretty paunchy), and it's not really trad, with double darts in front. But it is old! Trousers: Zanella (uh, also not trad); shoes: Florsheim cordovan LWBs from 1998 (American-made, AFAIK), Brooks OCBD, Brooks tie, some nutty brocade PS. Sorry about the large image; smaller images distorted the university stripes (can't have that!).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> Today; Snow over, more expected, 17 inches on ground
> LLB Boots
> LLB Cuffed Boot Socks
> LLB Tan Chords
> LLB Shetland
> Viyella wool/cotton Shirt
> Not shown: LLB Down Parka & PRL Lambswool Scarf


+1 to Duvel. Snug and wintry, but with some cheerful colors and patterns.


----------



## Duvel

It's a great look, 'Guitarist! I'm not convinced that a 3-roll-2 sack is a trad absolute, especially in cases, as this, where other details redeem (for lack of a better word) the jacket. In this instance, we have those great flap-patch pockets, the respectably wide lapels, the buttons, and the great color.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> It's a great look, 'Guitarist! I'm not convinced that a 3-roll-2 sack is a trad absolute, especially in cases, as this, where other details redeem (for lack of a better word) the jacket. In this instance, we have those great flap-patch pockets, the respectably wide lapels, the buttons, and the great color.


Thanks very much, Duvel! You can well imagine that I don't want to replace this jacket.

My 8-year-old was available to take this photo, but everyone should really step outside for WAYWT, even for selfies.


----------



## Duvel

The jacket is a keeper, definitely. Really love the saturated blue of the sky in that shot, by the way.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks very much, Duvel! You can well imagine that I don't want to replace this jacket.
> 
> My 8-year-old was available to take this photo, but everyone should really step outside for WAYWT, even for selfies.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I know this is a bit of a necropost, but I thrifted a wool Pendleton similar to this a while back and could not believe how rough/itchy it is and shelved it because I couldn't think of a way to wear it and be even remotely comfortable until I saw your post, so, thanks! I suppose I could also layer it over an OCBD or something like that...



gamma68 said:


> Something completely different on a cold, snowy afternoon...
> 
> Vintage Pendleton wool shirt
> LE "Super-T" turtleneck
> LLB "Rugged Roller" belt
> LE flannel-lined khakis
> Woolrich wool hiking socks and Red Wing Beckmans (unseen)


----------



## ThePopinjay

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I suppose I could also layer it over an OCBD or something like that...


That is usually how I wear this kind of stuff.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, I feel that that kind of shirt definitely needs to be worn as a layer over a turtleneck or an OCBD and such.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo, great outfit - very good example of grey flannels working with a brown / tan sport coat. And that is a fantastic sport coat. 

Perhaps as a new member you aren't familiar with all the rules, but as a new member, you have to send give your sport coat to the the first forum member with the initials FF who asks for it. I'll Private Message my address to you. 

Kidding aside, welcome.


----------



## ThePopinjay

An interesting emblematic. I actually played french horn for a while; I was absolutely terrible at it.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I am glad to see you being active, but I really want to say that it is good to see you clean shaven and that it suits you. Post your head in more pics, too. A full body shop provides a much better presentation to the viewer.


Haha I appreciate it. The beard was fun while it lasted, but I decided it just wasn't me. Plus, I actually enjoy shaving and getting shaved at a barbershop.


----------



## MythReindeer

ThePopinjay said:


> An interesting emblematic. I actually played french horn for a while; I was absolutely terrible at it.


Great tie! My grandfather actually played horn for decades; he was rather good at it.


----------



## Dave

Woolrich Shetland with chamois elbow (can't really see it in the photo)
PRL OCBD
Dickies belt
Levi's 505
Woolrich socks
Red Wing Heritage boots


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


AH, a tan cords type of day, well worn.


----------



## gamma68

ThatDudeOrion said:


> I know this is a bit of a necropost, but I thrifted a wool Pendleton similar to this a while back and could not believe how rough/itchy it is and shelved it because I couldn't think of a way to wear it and be even remotely comfortable until I saw your post, so, thanks! I suppose I could also layer it over an OCBD or something like that...


You're welcome. Like Popinjay, I usually wear a Pendleton shirt over an OCBD. Either way, it allows you to add that nice warm layer.


----------



## gamma68

LeeLo said:


>


There's that Southwick again! I'm glad to see you're getting great use out of it. It definitely is meant to be worn by you rather than hanging in my closet.


----------



## gamma68

ThePopinjay said:


>


Pretty sweet tie, sir. Who is the maker?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Beautiful day in Kansas! Bright and sunny:



Pictured:

Gucci Horsebit Loafers 
Unknown brand OTC Argyle Socks
Hart Schaffner Marx suit

NOT pictured 
BB Point Collar Dress Shirt light blue 
BB Blue and Red Repp Stripe Tie


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> Identify rig parts, which go so nicely together


Fred, thanks.

As requested-

S/J: Only marked "fabric made in England"

Trousers: J. Press, wool flannel, trimmed & tapered by my tailor

OCBD: Brooks Brothers, #132Q

Tie: Brooks Brothers, wool knit

Belt: J. Press, aniline kipskin shoulder, burgundy

Shoes: Barrie Ltd., PTB, burgundy calf, all-weather soles

Socks: Charcoal, wool, very subtle cable


----------



## ThePopinjay

MythReindeer said:


> Great tie! My grandfather actually played horn for decades; he was rather good at it.


Thanks! I played both the horn and trumpet in high school and will fully admit I didn't take it as seriously as I wish I had now. Someday I would like to really learn the trumpet.



gamma68 said:


> Pretty sweet tie, sir. Who is the maker?


Thank you Gamma, It doesn't have any label but I ran the WPL number and it says it is a Beau Brummell tie. I found it down in Cincinnatti, where they were first established. I believe a young Ralph Lauren was once a designer for them before Norman Hilton backed him to start his own brand.

On a side note, I've always wondered why I find the old WPL numbers (WPL= wool products labeling act) on so many things that are not wool?


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> Haha I appreciate it. The beard was fun while it lasted, but I decided it just wasn't me. Plus, I actually enjoy shaving and getting shaved at a barbershop.


Got to ask....where in Houston did you get a shave? Local barbers won't even think about a shave.....


----------



## orange fury

thegovteach said:


> Got to ask....where in Houston did you get a shave? Local barbers won't even think about a shave.....


Capone's Barbershop, inside beltway 8 and right across from Memorial City Mall. Highly recommended if you're ever in that area, get a reservation ahead of time though. I get the Capo Shave, which includes a clay pack facial- it takes about an hour. My only beef is that they use a shavette and don't use a brush, but the service and shave is still fantastic.

https://www.caponesbarber.com


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thanks for the kind words on my last post, gents. Here's what I wore today:


















A more relaxed morning would have allowed time for a shave, and time to shoot a properly-exposed wide shot, but alas, it was not meant to be.


----------



## Flairball

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Originally posted a political rant on the nanny state and the negative impacts of 24 hr news coverage, but deleted it. Instead, I'll take this opportunity to compliment Gamma on his recently tailored HT and Flairball on his cardigan; great sweater for lounging around.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. It is from Orvis, and is probably the warmest sweater I own.


----------



## Flairball

FLCracka said:


> Haspel SC
> BB OCBD & trousers
> J Press tie
> Alden 686 (brown) full straps
> BB gator strap w/vintage engine turned buckle


That is a fantastic SC. I really need to get myself a camel SC.


----------



## Flairball

Reuben said:


> Maybe not trad, but a tartan pile liner's gotta be at least trad-adjacent. Between the freezing morning and the potentially warmer and sunny afternoon I went with layers that should fold down fairly compactly. I'm also breaking in my (late) Christmas present, a new pair of hunting boots from Russell. Flairball, I think you'll like this one quite a bit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lewis Creek fleece vest/zip-in liner
> LL Bean blackwatch flannel-lined twill shirt
> Brooksflannel BD flannel tattersall
> Bill's khakis in olive bullard twill
> Russell Moccasin Co Prickly Pear Birdshooters
> 
> Not shown: Harden's diamondback belt
> Not yet arrived: OTC Darned Tough socks :/


Yup. That rig is in my wheelhouse. Those boots sure have a lot of laces. I prefer Wellies, as most of where I hunt is quite wet, even for uplands. Are they snake bite proof?


----------



## Reuben

Flairball said:


> Yup. That rig is in my wheelhouse. Those boots sure have a lot of laces. I prefer Wellies, as most of where I hunt is quite wet, even for uplands. Are they snake bite proof?


Yup, TurtleSkin lined for snake protection. And did you say wet?


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> LeeLo, great outfit - very good example of grey flannels working with a brown / tan sport coat. And that is a fantastic sport coat.
> 
> Perhaps as a new member you aren't familiar with all the rules, but as a new member, you have to send give your sport coat to the the first forum member with the initials FF who asks for it. I'll Private Message my address to you.
> 
> Kidding aside, welcome.


Haha thanks for the welcome FF



gamma68 said:


> There's that Southwick again! I'm glad to see you're getting great use out of it. It definitely is meant to be worn by you rather than hanging in my closet.


Easily the favorite SC in the bunch. It's going to be a sad day when I have to retire this coat to storage in about a week. I might consider relocating to a cooler climate if it means I can wear this SC more often.

All kidding aside, hope you gents up in the northeast are staying warm and safe.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Wow, you didn't waste any time breaking those puppies in, did you? Well, no more time than it took you to lace up 317 speed hooks 



Reuben said:


> Yup, TurtleSkin lined for snake protection. And did you say wet?


----------



## Flairball

Reuben said:


> Yup, TurtleSkin lined for snake protection. And did you say wet?


I did say wet. I always found any leather lace up boot I had started out water proof, but leaked by the end of the season. Then again, I do ussually hunt about 40 days each season (Oct, Nov), plus training days, hunt tests, and field trials, so I tend to put mileage on my boots. was I in your neck of the woods, no doubt I'd go for the snake protection.


----------



## Reuben

Flairball said:


> I did say wet. I always found any leather lace up boot I had started out water proof, but leaked by the end of the season. Then again, I do ussually hunt about 40 days each season (Oct, Nov), plus training days, hunt tests, and field trials, so I tend to put mileage on my boots. was I in your neck of the woods, no doubt I'd go for the snake protection.


If these do spring a leak anytime in the next decade or two, I'm going to be very disappointed. There's a reason I wanted the triple-vamped option after all. I borrowed my dad's pair of premium bird shooters over the holidays and didn't have a problem with them leaking at all. They're an easy 10-15 years old and've been hunted from A(rkansas) to Z(imbabwe)


----------



## FLMike

HSM Gold Trumpeter suit
BB 132Q
J Crew tie
Alden color 8 full-straps


----------



## Duvel

Nice tie, FLC!


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton tweed sack
BB blue ocbdd
Ben Silver rep
LLB Double Ls
Alden shell ptb


----------



## Duvel

I'm knocked over by all the great ties on here recently! That is a lovely one, CMDC. And the jacket is fantastic.


----------



## Tahmasp

J Press doeskin 3/2 sack blazer, Sid Mashburn tattersall BD, needlepoint belt homemade by good 'ol mom, Brooks cords

In other news, does anyone have any idea why these pictures are suddenly so small? I'm inserting a URL from Imgur, as I've always done. And for the first time I'm also getting an error message when I try to insert a third pic saying I can only attach 2 photos in one post, leaving my shoes to fade into the mists of time.


----------



## sskim3

Paul stuart jacket and shirt
Jpress tie

Not shown: LE pants and Colvin Klein shoes (pre aaac)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

Just some details from a non-trad outfit today.

-LLB Signature Matinicus sweater
-LE Sail Rigger OCBD
-Red Wing GTs (9010)
-LLB ragg wool socks
-Levis 501 STF (thought I'd show given recent thread on how to properly size)








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Nice tie, FLC!


Thank you. At 3 3/8", I find it to be the perfect width.


----------



## Duvel

That is ideal. Is it an older one? The J. Crew ties I've looked at in recent years have been narrow.



FLCracka said:


> Thank you. At 3 3/8", I find it to be the perfect width.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> That is ideal. Is it an older one? The J. Crew ties I've looked at in recent years have been narrow.


They are insanely narrow, which is a shame as I have liked several of them. They are doing very vintage type things like using different fabrics - wool, cotton, linen, cashmere, or some blend of those - and some of the designs are very retro inspired - but they are too narrow now for me and will look silly when the pendulum swings a bit back toward the mean. I haven't bought a tie from them since they went super narrow, but I've been tempted.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dave said:


> ...
> 
> Woolrich Shetland with chamois elbow (can't really see it in the photo)
> PRL OCBD
> Dickies belt
> Levi's 505
> Woolrich socks
> Red Wing Heritage boots


I like those clothes (everyone likes pink shirts!), but you should go out on the front porch for selfies, even on a cloudy day, I've found. Any textural contrast between the Shetland sweater and the jeans is lost in this photo.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Fading Fast said:


> They are insanely narrow, which is a shame as I have liked several of them. They are doing very vintage type things like using different fabrics - wool, cotton, linen, cashmere, or some blend of those - and some of the designs are very retro inspired - but they are too narrow now for me and will look silly when the pendulum swings a bit back toward the mean. I haven't bought a tie from them since they went super narrow, but I've been tempted.


They have some nice bowties though!


----------



## Flairball

Still cold and snowy, here. But I'm not hunkering down any longer. Time to get stuff done.

Wearing this, with a coat, for my errands and trip to the gym.









This will be my rig when I head out to meet some friends at the pub.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ThePopinjay said:


> They have some nice bowties though!


Block-stripe repp ties from J. Crew are easy to find on eBay, in decent widths, usu. cheaper than used Brooks.


----------



## sskim3

ThePopinjay said:


> They have some nice bowties though!


I have a few and a few years ago enjoyed the US made ones. I think now they are all from China.

Will have to try the bow tie next time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Not too exciting. 


Banana Republic car coat - Johnstons of Elgin scarf - LLB Shetland - BB PPBD - J Crew chinos - Bass bucks


----------



## ThePopinjay




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Duvel

I'm feeling considerable necktie envy this morning!


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Still cold and snowy, here. But I'm not hunkering down any longer. Time to get stuff done.
> 
> Wearing this, with a coat, for my errands and trip to the gym.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will be my rig when I head out to meet some friends at the pub.


love the rig....especially the shirt....Barbour?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


>


Great rig. That tie is high on my list.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great rig. That tie is high on my list.


+1, and that jacket is my navy blazer (I don't own a navy blazer - just doesn't work for me - I know, sacrilege) - it is an incredibly versatile pattern-color combo that, in many ways, forms the backbone of my wardrobe. From jeans to flannels, with chinos and cords in-between, one can dress it up or down and it works with a large variety of colors.


----------



## Flairball

thegovteach said:


> love the rig....especially the shirt....Barbour?


Thanks. No, the shirt is LLB.


----------



## Fading Fast

RT Bone - I like every single thing you are wearing. That is a great trad-inspired outfit. While I am a fan of vintage watches (great selection, reasonable prices), if I was going to buy new, that braun is a nice echo of vintage (and the maker of every electric shaver I've used in the past 20+ years because, IMHO, no other brand comes close).


----------



## RT-Bone

Fading Fast said:


> RT Bone - I like every single thing you are wearing. That is a great trad-inspired outfit. While I am a fan of vintage watches (great selection, reasonable prices), if I was going to buy new, that braun is a nice echo of vintage (and the maker of every electric shaver I've used in the past 20+ years because, IMHO, no other brand comes close).


Thanks! Yeah, the Braun is nothing fancy, but I wanted something to wear every day without giving it a second thought. I replaced the band with a cordovan band - the one it came with was black and crappy to boot.


----------



## stcolumba

After hours of white knuckle driving in snow and ice, even McD's coffee ain't too bad!


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone said:


> Thanks! Yeah, the Braun is nothing fancy, but I wanted something to wear every day without giving it a second thought. I replaced the band with a cordovan band - the one it came with was black and crappy to boot.


Having bought a few vintage watches on line, it is amazing how much a band upgrade can improve a watch (and it is silly how some sellers don't know this and could get two or three times the price of the band more for their watch if they would invest in putting an attractive band on it before showing it). I've bought new bands for a few of the watches I've bought on line, and the difference is amazing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I got this "Donegal" tweed jacket on eBay a week ago. Well, it looks like a Donegal tweed, but the fabric was apparently made by Beutel, a German company, and the jacket in Canada. It's rather nice, with ultrasuede trim on the pockets! I have lived in Germany, and I vaguely country wear made of such fabric, but this doesn't really match the original specification for a trad forum. Nonetheless, I got some questions about the jacket from unassailable tradsters, and yeah, I'm keeping it. The weather is dismal today, and there's not natural light, but the first photo shows the vulpine colorway. Otherwise: Brooks candy stripe shirt in sage green; Brooks Madison twill trousers, dark brown; Alpi wool-mohair necktie (also German!); cheapie olive PS; AE Mactavish in chili. 



Under neon light:


----------



## Dave

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like those clothes (everyone likes pink shirts!), but you should go out on the front porch for selfies, even on a cloudy day, I've found. Any textural contrast between the Shetland sweater and the jeans is lost in this photo.


Glad you like the outfit! Unfortunately, I don't know how to do a good selfie without a mirror (key word here being "good" -- by merely changing the way the camera part of the phone faces from away from me to toward me, I can't get as much of myself in the photo -- you'd only be able to see my head and shoulders).


----------



## K Street




----------



## K Street

stcolumba said:


> After hours of white knuckle driving in snow and ice, even McD's coffee ain't too bad!


I like McD's coffee. And your look! Stay safe out there.


----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> I got this "Donegal" tweed jacket on eBay a week ago. Well, it looks like a Donegal tweed, but the fabric was apparently made by Beutel, a German company, and the jacket in Canada. It's rather nice, with ultrasuede trim on the pockets! I have lived in Germany, and I vaguely country wear made of such fabric, but this doesn't really match the original specification for a trad forum. Nonetheless, I got some questions about the jacket from unassailable tradsters, and yeah, I'm keeping it. The weather is dismal today, and there's not natural light, but the first photo shows the vulpine colorway. Otherwise: Brooks candy stripe shirt in sage green; Brooks Madison twill trousers, dark brown; Alpi wool-mohair necktie (also German!); cheapie olive PS; AE Mactavish in chili.
> 
> Under neon light:


Well done. Everything works perfectly.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Well done. Everything works perfectly.


Coming from you, that means a lot. Thanks!


----------



## FiscalDean

ThePopinjay said:


>


Great tie, who's the maker?


----------



## FiscalDean

K Street said:


>


Love the chalk stripe, but I'd go for more subtle patterned tie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Since I just posted a question about big polka dots elsewhere: how would you use such a tie? I happen to like big dots.


----------



## FiscalDean

SlideGuitarist said:


> Since I just posted a question about big polka dots elsewhere: how would you use such a tie? I happen to like big dots.


I probably would not.


----------



## ThePopinjay

K Street said:


>


I love this, definitely adds a little whimsy to an otherwise very serious outfit.


----------



## ThePopinjay

FiscalDean said:


> Great tie, who's the maker?


Thanks you! Robert Talbott for Redwood & Ross.


----------



## Ensiferous

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great rig. That tie is high on my list.


Thanks OCBD & FF!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

K Street said:


>


Kstreet is a great example for those of you who are interested in learning how to wear a spread collar as part of the look. Glad to see you around lately K.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I must say I got a kick out of the fact that the little glimpse of the jeans you've shown is the 1 dead giveaway that they're no ordinary 501STF's. LVC?



RT-Bone said:


> Just some details from a non-trad outfit today.
> 
> -Levis 501 STF (thought I'd show given recent thread on how to properly size)


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

wanted to show off this bow I picked up recently
JPress NY/NH/C era, after SF and before DC I suppose, square end brown neat bow
yellow LE OCBD from Gamma
multicolor tweed from Dr. L
Bills M2
OSB trench brown CXL
unbranded USA thermal socks from eBay


----------



## sskim3

oxford cloth button down said:


> Kstreet is a great example for those of you who are interested in learning how to wear a spread collar as part of the look. Glad to see you around lately K.


+1 the rig looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

I had thought I was going to have a performance review today, but that didn't happen. Not particularly trad (okay, not at all), but this was today:


















And an "in the wild" (-ish) shot:









Lands End doeskin blazer - Lands End flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Burberry tie - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren socks - Jos A Bank belt - Kent Wang linen pocket square - Tiffany & Co tie bar - Grande Americano


----------



## orange fury

My back is in an immense amount of pain this morning for no apparent reason, so getting dressed this morning consisted of trying to put on clothes with the least motion possible.



Vineyard Vines shirt - Lands End vest - Lands End surcingle - Ralph Lauren chinos - Cole Haan bits


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, you are too young for morning back pain, or any back pain. However, at 50, I am quite familiar with it. If it is more than a one-off, get it checked out as life is a touch less fun when lived with back pain.

While I'm not a fan of bit loafers, I still like the casual outfit. And I assume it indicates that the performance review has been pushed off until next week.


----------



## Duvel

At 60 (as of today!), I think I am probably lucky to say that I seldom, if ever, experience true back pain. There was one time, in my 30s, when I bent over to pick up some laundry, and for whatever reason, my back went out, as they say. It was horrible, and I was on muscle relaxers for two days. The only thing the doctor told me was that it happens.


----------



## fred johnson

Snowing today, more coming on Sunday
Bottom: Timberland 3 eye lug sole, LLB Boot Socks, Press Tan Cords
Top: LLB Shetland in Khaki, Press Blue University Stripe OCBD


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


E_
I want that tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> At 60 (as of today!), I think I am probably lucky to say that I seldom, if ever, experience true back pain. There was one time, in my 30s, when I bent over to pick up some laundry, and for whatever reason, my back went out, as they say. It was horrible, and I was on muscle relaxers for two days. The only thing the doctor told me was that it happens.


Happy birthday - that is great. Hopefully, you and the wife have something fun planed.

I work out everyday, have all the health stats they want you to have, am the same weight I was at 20, but I injured my upper back once and now live everyday either in minor pain or knowing pain lurks just around the corner. Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful, there are many people dealing with a lot of much worse things, but OF is too young for that to start happening.


----------



## fred johnson

FiscalDean said:


> Love the chalk stripe, but I'd go for more subtle patterned tie.


Tie is a bit much..


----------



## Dave

fred johnson said:


> Snowing today, more coming on Sunday
> Bottom: Timberland 3 eye lug sole, LLB Boot Socks, Press Tan Cords
> Top: LLB Shetland in Khaki, Press Blue University Stripe OCBD


Those shoes look like LL Bean Gumshoes, not Timberland 3-eye lug sole shoes!


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> At 60 (as of today!), I think I am probably lucky to say that I seldom, if ever, experience true back pain. There was one time, in my 30s, when I bent over to pick up some laundry, and for whatever reason, my back went out, as they say. It was horrible, and I was on muscle relaxers for two days. The only thing the doctor told me was that it happens.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! My back first went out when I was putting my new wife's bags into my car after our wedding.. laid up for 2 weeks.


----------



## Duvel

I credit my junior high/high school competitive swimming years. It didn't make me muscle bound, but it did some good things, like give me good lung power, broad shoulders, and a strong back. Then my USAF physical conditioning also kept me fairly fit.



fred johnson said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! My back first went out when I was putting my new wife's bags into my car after our wedding.. laid up for 2 weeks.


----------



## fred johnson

Dave said:


> Those shoes look like LL Bean Gumshoes, not Timberland 3-eye lug sole shoes!


You are right, wrong picture, replaced.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E_
> I want that tie!


Fred, thanks, but OCBD and I have an exclusive mutual-theft agreement together between our ties. I get to steal his, he gets to steal mine, with rights of first refusal. There will be no refusals.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Tahmasp

K Street said:


>


This suit is gorgeous. Specs? And I have to say I agree that the tie interacts with the suit beautifully.


----------



## K Street

Thanks! Suit and tie are from J. Press. Shirt and square from Polo. Same details below. I guess I've been doing a little theme week.


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


>


I think I have the same tie. Lands End?


----------



## Ensiferous

FLCracka said:


> i think I have the same tie. Lands End?


FLCracka, yes it is LE, and made in USA as well.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

sskim3 said:


> Paul stuart jacket and shirt
> Jpress tie
> 
> Not shown: LE pants and Colvin Klein shoes (pre aaac)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was going back through a few pages. Don't know how I missed this, but well done. I love the tie and want to see more of the sc.

OF - You fell off the shaving wagon so quickly! Don't worry it moves slow. You can jump back on.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 48º with 33% relative humidity. Sunny with breezes.

Donegal!


----------



## gamma68

Ralph Lauren Polo sport jacket (cloth woven in Scotland)
BB ecru OCBD
Robert Talbott tie
BB Red Fleece Shetland wool vest
Brighton belt (unseen)
LE flannel-lined khakis


----------



## ruvort

I haven't posted for awhile but here is today's:


----------



## sskim3

oxford cloth button down said:


> I was going back through a few pages. Don't know how I missed this, but well done. I love the tie and want to see more of the sc.
> 
> OF - You fell off the shaving wagon so quickly! Don't worry it moves slow. You can jump back on.


Thanks! The tie was a steal. I got it at the JPress sample sale and it was hanging out in the irregular section. I honestly didn't find any issues with it and snagged it for $5 with tags. 
The PS sports coat is a new favorite of mine. I had to take the coat in a few inches to make sure it fit. But I really do love the blue tweed and the construction on it is solid even if its darted.  I'll try to take more pics of it over the weekend.


----------



## zeppacoustic

tradish


----------



## FiscalDean

zeppacoustic said:


> tradish


Love the SC and PS, actually, I really like everything


----------



## Flairball

ruvort said:


> I haven't posted for awhile but here is today's:


Very nice. I love the cardigan, and tie. Those Colours work great together, too.


----------



## Flairball

FiscalDean said:


> Love the SC and PS, actually, I really like everything


X2- this is right in my wheelhouse.

Zepp, could you tell us about the SC?


----------



## zeppacoustic

Flairball said:


> X2- this is right in my wheelhouse.
> 
> Zepp, could you tell us about the SC?


Thanks boys. It is a Brooks Brothers wool/cashmere/silk SC. Really soft cloth.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Good evening, all Brooks Brothers today with Florsheim shell long wings. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

K Street, welcome back. Your contributions add a lot.

Enjoying one of the last snows we're bound to have this winter.

Pronto Moda suit
Ledbury shirt
The Knottery knit tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave
BB Makers Chesterfield


----------



## g3org3y

zeppacoustic said:


> tradish


Top notch. Really like the ensemble. :cool2:

Must look into getting some of those ties. Are they wool?



K Street said:


>


I know some aren't so keen but IMO the tie works well to 'lift' the outfit. Good choice.


----------



## zeppacoustic

g3org3y said:


> Top notch. Really like the ensemble. :cool2:
> 
> Must look into getting some of those ties. Are they wool?


Thanks g3. It is a wool knit tie.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


You win.


----------



## Tilton

Jovan said:


>


Glad to see your potato got a software update.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax, Gamma, Ruvort - absolutely fantastic outfits. Textures, color, fabric and fit - all spot on.


----------



## Jovan

g3org3y said:


> Top notch. Really like the ensemble. :cool2:
> 
> Must look into getting some of those ties. Are they wool?
> 
> I know some aren't so keen but IMO the tie works well to 'lift' the outfit. Good choice.


I agree with both your assessments.


K Street said:


>


You can put together combinations I can only dream of.


Tilton said:


> Glad to see your potato got a software update.


Believe me, so am I!


----------



## Billax




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


> Fred, thanks, but OCBD and I have an exclusive mutual-theft agreement together between our ties. I get to steal his, he gets to steal mine, with rights of first refusal. There will be no refusals.


Like a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Jovan

Billax said:


>


Nice work. With those colours, I'd think it was spring already! (How _is_ the weather in NC, though?)


----------



## stcolumba

Maize 'n Blue tie in anticipation of a great Michigan victory this afternoon. #beat State

Barbour
Brooks Bros


----------



## FLMike

^Lookin' sharp, STC!


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 48º with 33% relative humidity. Sunny with breezes.
> 
> Donegal!


Brilliant, absolutely!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Just a quick selfie at my desk today. Brooks tie, new Put This On pocket square, Hathaway oxford, Southwick flannel, LE khakis down below.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Just a quick selfie at my desk today. Brooks tie, new Put This On pocket square, Hathaway oxford, Southwick flannel, LE khakis down below.


lovely tie!


----------



## zeppacoustic

Pre-SB brunch with the in-laws


----------



## WipitDC

Not trad (more preppy), but it is what I'm wearing today. Go Pats!

Vintage Patriots sweater (gift from Dad)
Brooks Brothers PPBD
PRL casual chinos


----------



## Jovan

Partner took some snaps while I adjusted. My disapproval of this practice seems pretty clear in the second shot. :biggrin: Sorry about the gig line.

Polo doeskin blazer and pinpoint BD
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Brighton belt
L.L.Bean flannels
Ledbury argyles
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit and belt
VV shirt
CT tie
Alden tassels


----------



## xcubbies

Anyone know where I can get a sweatshirt exactly like the one Bill Belichik wears?


----------



## zeppacoustic

xcubbies said:


> Anyone know where I can get a sweatshirt exactly like the one Bill Belichik wears?


Serious? Buy a normal Pats hoodie and cut off the sleeves around the wrist.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Duvel

I really hope you're just being funny. If you're not, may I recommend a recent article relevant to your inquiry? https://www.ivy-style.com/super-bowl-sunday-sartorial-showdown-pats-hawks-vs-vince-lombardi.html



xcubbies said:


> Anyone know where I can get a sweatshirt exactly like the one Bill Belichik wears?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> I really hope you're just being funny. If you're not, may I recommend a recent article relevant to your inquiry? https://www.ivy-style.com/super-bowl-sunday-sartorial-showdown-pats-hawks-vs-vince-lombardi.html


Worth a read, esp. the comments, which include lots of links to coaches of days past, in full regalia. I have to admit, Tom Landry guy doesn't look bad (there wore some horrid neckties in the '70s, though):


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 50º and 38% relative humidity. Mostly sunny with scudding clouds and wind that'll brace you!










J. Press Polo Coat, LL Bean Deerskin gloves, Magee "Donegal Mist"* sport coat, Royal Sil Herringbone pocket square, LL Bean lambswool sweater, J. Press Pheasant tie, BB OCBD, BB 5 Pocket, fine-wale cords, AE Snuff Suede belt, Heel ribbed socks, AE Juneau Snuff Suede loafers.

More pix at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/02/still-chilly-in-carolinas.html
___________________________
* Though this jacket has the same composition as Donegal Mist and it is marketed by Magee, I am chary about calling it "Donegal Mist" since it is machine loomed, not hand loomed, and is thus not a product of the Donegal Handweaver's Association.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> BB 1818 Madison suit and belt
> VV shirt
> CT tie
> Alden tassels


I like this, but it would be better if you matched your socks to your tie.


----------



## FLMike

^Ha. Good one.


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit, non-iron PPBD, tie, engine turned buckle and gator strap
AE Grayson


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka, nicely done. Going very classic and conservative everywhere and then, by today's standards, adding a pop with the bow tie (but a conservative one) is a perfect way to wear a bow tie without calling too much attention to your outfit. Everything looks great.


----------



## conductor

The name of the game today: staying warm


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 tweed sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB madder tie
LE sweater vest
Samuelsohn trousers
AE Randolph shell


----------



## sskim3

conductor said:


> The name of the game today: staying warm


Very nice! Those boots definitely need some polishing though!


----------



## orange fury

Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - Hamilton shirt - Jos A Bank belt - Cole Haan bits


----------



## Duvel

This is excellent, in every detail! That jacket looks great, and the color coordination is perfect.



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 tweed sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB madder tie
> LE sweater vest
> Samuelsohn trousers
> AE Randolph shell


----------



## Duvel

OF, I normally enjoy every outfit you put out there, but honestly, you're beginning to give me the creeps with the contemporary menswear look. I think a necktie would help ease some of my angst.


----------



## conductor

sskim3 said:


> Very nice! Those boots definitely need some polishing though!


They could certainly use some TLC! They're my go-to winter boots right now. AE Longbranch.


----------



## conductor

Love the overcheck in your sport coat.


CMDC said:


>


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today*

I haven't participated with you gents for awhile. So here is the first shot ever from the office.









*Edit:* Sorry for the small picture... I still haven't figured out how to upload the file with a larger resolution.


----------



## sskim3

Man I realized my outfits are quite boring lately. 
Bean Shetland sweater
Jpress OCBD
Jpress pants
Quoddy suede loafers
Gold toe socks

Had bean boots earlier but switched when got to.the office. Also unseen is my glover all coat and JAB tweed cap to bear the winter.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Boring or understated? I think the latter, when it comes to the kind of outfit you're wearing, sskim. I think it looks great.


----------



## katch

The color variation on your Shell Randolphs is amazing.



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 tweed sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB madder tie
> LE sweater vest
> Samuelsohn trousers
> AE Randolph shell


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Boring or understated? I think the latter, when it comes to the kind of outfit you're wearing, sskim. I think it looks great.


I agree. Dark sweater, light trousers create adequate contrast, and I also prefer a white OCBD under a dark sweater, to avoid a grim, excessively wintry look.


----------



## RT-Bone

Nothing exciting at all today. Dressed for the cold. Oh, and I shaved. 

Top:
-O'Connell's Shetland
-BB OCBD 

Bottom:
-LE moleskins 
-LLB boots



. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Boring or understated? I think the latter, when it comes to the kind of outfit you're wearing, sskim. I think it looks great.





SlideGuitarist said:


> I agree. Dark sweater, light trousers create adequate contrast, and I also prefer a white OCBD under a dark sweater, to avoid a grim, excessively wintry look.


Thanks guys  Appreciate the compliments!


----------



## my19

Duvel said:


> Boring or understated? I think the latter, when it comes to the kind of outfit you're wearing, sskim. I think it looks great.


I wore roughly the same color scheme yesterday -- BB white OCBD, BB Red Fleece Shetland in Navy with tan wide-wale cords.

It was a cool day here in N.Texas.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
Top: LLB tartan, KUKKI knitted silk shawl collar
Below: Press cords, LLB 3 eyelid bean boots


----------



## fred johnson

Referring to CMDC:
Everything goes nicely together.


----------



## K Street

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 50º and 38% relative humidity. Mostly sunny with scudding clouds and wind that'll brace you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Polo Coat, LL Bean Deerskin gloves, Magee "Donegal Mist"* sport coat, Royal Sil Herringbone pocket square, LL Bean lambswool sweater, J. Press Pheasant tie, BB OCBD, BB 5 Pocket, fine-wale cords, AE Snuff Suede belt, Heel ribbed socks, AE Juneau Snuff Suede loafers.
> 
> More pix at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/2015/02/still-chilly-in-carolinas.html
> ___________________________
> * Though this jacket has the same composition as Donegal Mist and it is marketed by Magee, I am chary about calling it "Donegal Mist" since it is machine loomed, not hand loomed, and is thus not a product of the Donegal Handweaver's Association.


This, for those of you watching at home, is why he's the boss.

Any questions, see me.


----------



## K Street




----------



## fred johnson

K Street said:


> This, for those of you watching at home, is why he's the boss.
> 
> Any questions, see me.


The trousers look a tad "skinny" for my taste, which seems unusual for Billax.


----------



## Duvel

But they're five-pocket pants, not chinos. That's how they should look.



fred johnson said:


> The trousers look a tad "skinny" for my taste, which seems unusual for Billax.


----------



## Oldsport

Mine fit the same way. I was worried that they were 'un-ivy'. Boy was I happy when I saw Billax's photo!


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> OF, I normally enjoy every outfit you put out there, but honestly, you're beginning to give me the creeps with the contemporary menswear look. I think a necktie would help ease some of my angst.


Identity crisis, maybe? Or, a mild case of sartorial schizophrenia? I must say, I wasn't a fan of that batch shirt purchase (Hamilton?) myself. Not because of the semi-spread collar....I have plenty of those....I just didn't like most of the patterns. Some(often)times there's a good reason why things end up at the discount store.


----------



## Billax

Weather in Durham today: 39º with 37% relative humidity. Brilliant Sunshine, no wind and birds are noisy. It's a good sign!.



















The oldest J. Press sport coat I have. When I moved to San Francisco - they left. Heavy weight herringbone tweed with bold windowpane consisting of Orange verticals and Red Horizontals. Royal Silk Herringbone square, LE Hyde Park OCBD from back in the day when they had the best collar roll this side of Glens Falls, NY. O'Connell's Scottish Shetland Wool cable knit crewneck.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> But they're five-pocket pants, not chinos. That's how they should look.


Exactly, the 5 pocket fit seem, IMO, to clash with the look established by rest of the outfit. I cannot remember seeing this sort of "division" in any of Billax's rigs. Personally, I don't care for the 5 pocket (jeans or jeans types) pants look with a SC and tie.


----------



## fred johnson

Billax said:


> Weather in Durham today: 39º with 37% relative humidity. Brilliant Sunshine, no wind and birds are noisy. It's a good sign!.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The oldest J. Press sport coat I have. When I moved to San Francisco - they left. Heavy weight herringbone tweed with bold windowpane consisting of Orange verticals and Red Horizontals. Royal Silk Herringbone square, LE Hyde Park OCBD from back in the day when they had the best collar roll this side of Glens Falls, NY. O'Connell's Scottish Shetland Wool cable knit crewneck.


THIS I like very much and I seem to detect a crease visible in the trousers, which seem to be pin wale cords.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Exactly, the 5 pocket fit seem, IMO, to clash with the look established by rest of the outfit. I cannot remember seeing this sort of "division" in any of Billax's rigs. Personally, I don't care for the 5 pocket (jeans or jeans types) pants look with a SC and tie.


Dare I say I kind of agree with this? I'd have liked the outfit a lot, if it were worn sans tie and with about an inch more of length on the pants. Kind of splitting hairs, but Bill has set an exceptionally high bar for himself.


----------



## Duvel

He was pushing the _seams _of the envelope, as it were?


----------



## Oldsport

Hmmmm. I'm not sure if I was just talked down to or not. I have done quite a bit of research on my own and was just making a statement. I also know the general disdain on all of these forums for narrow, slim fitting pants.


----------



## Oldsport

Billax, I really like the slimmer fitting cords. In your opinion, would it not be appropriate to wear those pants with say a pair of Bucks, with laces? Given that the laces would most definitely show? Not that it would necessarily stop me, mind you


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Billax - Beautiful sport coat.


----------



## Tahmasp

PrepTitus said:


> I haven't participated with you gents for awhile. So here is the first shot ever from the office.
> 
> View attachment 13957
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Sorry for the small picture... I still haven't figured out how to upload the file with a larger resolution.


PrepTitus, your rare contributions have always been among my very favorite. This one is gorgeous.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tahmasp said:


> PrepTitus, your rare contributions have always been among my very favorite. This one is gorgeous.


Agreed. You're one of my favorites, I'd love to see more posts from you.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, PrepTitus. I really like this look. It's something I would--and do--wear, right down to the glasses. You have the upperhand in the hair department, however.



PrepTitus said:


> I haven't participated with you gents for awhile. So here is the first shot ever from the office.
> 
> View attachment 13957
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Sorry for the small picture... I still haven't figured out how to upload the file with a larger resolution.


----------



## Billax

Thanks for the interesting commentary, Gents! I liked ALL the comments. I'll briefly respond, starting with the picture above of a cool guy at Yale in the 1960s. You can spot him! He's the one with the shades and the floods, who's sockless. A tie, a Blazer, and an OCBD are de rigueur cool apparel. Let's face it: This guy's almost exactly the same age as me. No. Don't be silly. I'm not 22. But he was 22 around 1964 - as was I. So. what does this all mean.

1) My BB 5 pocket cords turn out to have a leg opening of 14 5/8". I have my chinos, poplins, and Khakis tapered to 15 3/4". Sometimes 16" pre-washed. And that's to wear with ornamented loafers (pennys, tassels, etc). If I'm wearing my casual trousers with saddles, I've got a set of three pants that have a 17" leg opening. For suits, when wearing full-on 6 hole lace-ups, I wear an 18" leg opening. (I'm a "cover your laces" guy.)

There's a part of me that likes wearing narrow floods with loafers. Yup. Even the old guy me! But not while wearing a tie.

It absolutely was What I Was Wearing yesterday, but the cool guy in the floods, the shades and the tie? Well, he's not 22 any more and neither am I. That moment in my life, is gone. As much fun as it was, it's gone!

Thanks, guys!


----------



## PrepTitus

Tahmasp said:


> PrepTitus, your rare contributions have always been among my very favorite. This one is gorgeous.





ThePopinjay said:


> Agreed. You're one of my favorites, I'd love to see more posts from you.





Duvel said:


> Excellent, PrepTitus. I really like this look. It's something I would--and do--wear, right down to the glasses. You have the upperhand in the hair department, however.


Thank you, gents! Because of the nature of my work (chalk +blackboard) this year, sometimes I hesitate putting on a "full uniform" like today . But your compliments is a great source of encouragement for me. Maybe, there is charm in getting your clothes wrinkled, glittered with a little bit of chalk here and there? After all, Trad/Ivy style has its roots from academia environment....


----------



## PrepTitus

Billax said:


> Thanks for the interesting commentary, Gents! I liked ALL the comments. I'll briefly respond, starting with the picture above of a cool guy at Yale in the 1960s. You can spot him! He's the one with the shades and the floods, who's sockless. A tie, a Blazer, and an OCBD are de rigueur cool apparel. Let's face it: This guy's almost exactly the same age as me. No. Don't be silly. I'm not 22. But he was 22 around 1964 - as was I. So. what does this all mean.
> 
> 1) My BB 5 pocket cords turn out to have a leg opening of 14 5/8". I have my chinos, poplins, and Khakis tapered to 15 3/4". Sometimes 16" pre-washed. And that's to wear with ornamented loafers (pennys, tassels, etc). If I'm wearing my casual trousers with saddles, I've got a set of three pants that have a 17" leg opening. For suits, when wearing full-on 6 hole lace-ups, I wear an 18" leg opening. (I'm a "cover your laces" guy.)
> 
> There's a part of me that likes wearing narrow floods with loafers. Yup. Even the old guy me! But not while wearing a tie.
> 
> It absolutely was What I Was Wearing yesterday, but the cool guy in the floods, the shades and the tie? Well, he's not 22 any more and neither am I. That moment in my life, is gone. As much fun as it was, it's gone!
> 
> Thanks, guys!


So well said! I will try to keep this in mind as I grow older.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A bad pic of what I wore today.

Prep Titus - If you didn't get the hint we all want you to post more. I find it easy to post pictures if I put them on my computer. I use picmonkey to re-size the picture (shoot for 500x500 or so)and crop it. I save that version. I use Tinypic to create a link. Then on Ask Andy Trad I use the insert image from URL (I also uncheck that box). I hope this helps!


----------



## FLMike

Great post, Billax!!


----------



## Duvel

As will I!



PrepTitus said:


> So well said! I will try to keep this in mind as I grow older.


----------



## Duvel

Wow. That is perfect. And classic.



oxford cloth button down said:


> A bad pic of what I wore today.
> 
> Prep Titus - If you didn't get the hint we all want you to post more. I find it easy to post pictures if I put them on my computer. I use picmonkey to re-size the picture (shoot for 500x500 or so)and crop it. I save that version. I use Tinypic to create a link. Then on Ask Andy Trad I use the insert image from URL (I also uncheck that box). I hope this helps!


----------



## Tilton

FLCracka said:


> Identity crisis, maybe? Or, a mild case of sartorial schizophrenia? I must say, I wasn't a fan of that batch shirt purchase (Hamilton?) myself. Not because of the semi-spread collar....I have plenty of those....I just didn't like most of the patterns. Some(often)times there's a good reason why things end up at the discount store.


This. I can get behind a spread or semi-spread with no tie, but I can never get behind a multi-stripe. Too trapped-in-the-90's for me. I don't think I'd have bought a single one of those Hamilton shirts. OF, I think you were brand-blinded - too excited over the brand-name to see that the actual item wasn't attractive.


----------



## Spin Evans

Prep Titus, Billax, and OCBD-excellent looks, as always.







Attended a wedding on Sunday. I wanted to thank those fine gentlemen who helped me figure out how to wear this.

J Press DB blazer
BB oxford (not even a pinpoint)
LE silk/wool tie (w/ Columba-knot™)
Bean flannels
Aldens

Even though it's a beauty, this is the first time I've worn it (purchased well over a year ago), because it's always felt too big for me. It still does feel rather voluminous, but I think that's just me not being used to a double-breasted jacket. It has a nice repp-stripe lining and the more uncommon silver buttons.


----------



## Reuben

From yesterday:










J. Press reversible khaki poplin and olive herringbone tweed coat
LE Pink OCBD
Green donegally fisherman's sweater
M1's
Pink Darned Tough OTC
Quoddy Perry boots


----------



## Tom Buchanan

Spin - I dig the double breasted jacket. Personally, I like the 6x2 configuration better, but I realize the 4x2 was an established ivy league look. On a more constructive note - I think your flag is hanging backrward.

Reuben - great coat.


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> A bad pic of what I wore today.
> 
> Prep Titus - If you didn't get the hint we all want you to post more. I find it easy to post pictures if I put them on my computer. I use picmonkey to re-size the picture (shoot for 500x500 or so)and crop it. I save that version. I use Tinypic to create a link. Then on Ask Andy Trad I use the insert image from URL (I also uncheck that box). I hope this helps!


OCBD,
Nice rig, subdued and well thought out. Will you identify SC and trousers?


----------



## fred johnson

PrepTitus said:


> I haven't participated with you gents for awhile. So here is the first shot ever from the office.
> 
> View attachment 13957
> 
> 
> *Edit:* Sorry for the small picture... I still haven't figured out how to upload the file with a larger resolution.


I like that shirt, tie, blazer combination and my similar glasses would be on my face if the optician finally gets the prescription right.


----------



## fred johnson

Reuben said:


> From yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press reversible khaki poplin and olive herringbone tweed coat
> LE Pink OCBD
> Green donegally fisherman's sweater
> M1's
> Pink Darned Tough OTC
> Quoddy Perry boots


Now that's a COAT! I am not sure if Press still carries it. For years I saw it in their New Haven window and longed for it but could not spare the scratch.


----------



## Tahmasp

Spin Evans said:


> Prep Titus, Billax, and OCBD-excellent looks, as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attended a wedding on Sunday. I wanted to thank those fine gentlemen who helped me figure out how to wear this.
> 
> J Press DB blazer
> BB oxford (not even a pinpoint)
> LE silk/wool tie (w/ Columba-knot™)
> Bean flannels
> Aldens
> 
> Even though it's a beauty, this is the first time I've worn it (purchased well over a year ago), because it's always felt too big for me. It still does feel rather voluminous, but I think that's just me not being used to a double-breasted jacket. It has a nice repp-stripe lining and the more uncommon silver buttons.


The jacket is most certainly not too big on you. It fits you spot-on.


----------



## Reuben

fred johnson said:


> Now that's a COAT! I am not sure if Press still carries it. For years I saw it in their New Haven window and longed for it but could not spare the scratch.


Thank ya kindly sir. I don't believe Press carries it anymore either, and definitely don't get enough really cold weather to justify anything near O'Connell's prices, but I've heard some of the old guard around hear wax elegant over it. So when I saw a poster "over there" posting one in my size to the thrift thread and worrying about trying to sell it on eBay in less than perfect condition, I jumped on it. He got a quick flip without having to worry about a return while for this jacket at $40 I can ignore a couple mud spots on the khaki, darn a small pull in the tweed, reinforce the buttonholes and repair some tearing around the pockets. Like my dad told me when I got in a fight with an English Mastiff, everything looks better with a few scars.


----------



## efdll

QUOTE=oxford cloth button down;1655579]










I notice that this jacket is quite a bit longer than a) what is fashionable today, and b) what others in this thread wear. However, the fit is absolutely superb. This is an issue I have and others may too, given the S/M/L choices in RTW. A shorter jacket doesn't drape properly and one that does is a bit long, which, fashion aside, may throw other proportions off. What should take precedence if one can't do bespoke or even MTM? (in fact, many in this forum wear thrifted.) I wonder what others, more sartorially informed think, including OCBD. Thanks.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Stanley Blacker blazer for J.L. Hudson Company, Detroit
BB blue OCBD
Vintage red label Jos. A. Bank silk tie
Ralph Lauren Polo fair isle sweater vest
Brighton belt (unseen)
Bills Khakis M2


----------



## Duvel

Great look, Gamma. You and PrepTitus are reminding me that I need to wear a blazer again soon. It's been a while, so maybe tomorrow. I think it's Trad Thursday in the office.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, awesome Fair Isle. We don't talk about it much, but has every one noticed that every single season Ralph Lauren does several Fair Isles and, most of the time, they are very nice. I own several and have to stop myself from buying more. But for all our complaining, for some reason, that company is devoted to the Fair Isle.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Duvel and FF, for your kind remarks.

I really like this fair isle vest, but I wish the v-neck were deeper so the tie were more visible. The opening is almost as high as a crew neck, and I prefer not to wear a tie with a crew neck sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel and FF, for your kind remarks.
> 
> I really like this fair isle vest, but I wish the v-neck were deeper so the tie were more visible. The opening is almost as high as a crew neck, and I prefer not to wear a tie with a crew neck sweater.


I didn't notice it until you pointed it out, but that is a high V. That said, I still think it looks nice even with just a bit of the tie showing. If you have one, try it with a tab collar shirt or a shirt collar that takes a pin or bar next time as that will push the tie out more.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel and FF, for your kind remarks.
> 
> I really like this fair isle vest, but I wish the v-neck were deeper so the tie were more visible. The opening is almost as high as a crew neck, and I prefer not to wear a tie with a crew neck sweater.


For some reason Ralph seems to like that higher V-Neck look; almost kills the tie knot.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today- Haven't worn a bow in a while.


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> For some reason Ralph seems to like that higher V-Neck look; almost kills the tie knot.


Perhaps I could try a bow tie next time with this particular v-neck sweater. I had a client meeting today and chose a neck tie instead.


----------



## Duvel

Gamma, I can see your point but I don't think it looks bad at all.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Gamma, I can see your point but I don't think it looks bad at all.


I didn't mean to imply that I didn't like the look. Just meant I might try something different next time.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ThePopinjay said:


> Today- Haven't worn a bow in a while.


Mr. The Popinjay, is that a J.Crew square?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Fred, Duvel, and efdll. The sport coat is from Roderick St. Johns in Indy (no longer exists) and has no maker listed. The trousers are 10 year old fine wale cords from J.Crew in chocolate. The length of the sport coat hits at the beginning of my thumb nail. I agree efdll that the skirt plays a very important role in the overall look of a jacket. In general, if a jacket falls between my thumb knuckle (the second knuckle) and tip of my thumb it will look pretty good.


----------



## ThePopinjay

SlideGuitarist said:


> Mr. The Popinjay, is that a J.Crew square?


No sir, it's just an older unbranded one I found.


----------



## ThePopinjay

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks Fred, Duvel, and efdll. The sport coat is from Roderick St. Johns in Indy (no longer exists) and has no maker listed. The trousers are 10 year old fine wale cords from J.Crew in chocolate. The length of the sport coat hits at the beginning of my thumb nail. I agree efdll that the skirt plays a very important role in the overall look of a jacket. In general, if a jacket falls between my thumb knuckle (the second knuckle) and tip of my thumb it will look pretty good.


I have found a lot of good stuff from Roderick St. Johns whenever I go thrifting in Cinci, and even occasionally up here. That's also the rule I use for jackets, works pretty well for me.


----------



## K Street




----------



## Billax

K Street said:


>


Potent outfit, K Street! The small scale check sets it all off, and the colorful sweater, tie, and pocket square carry the day. Nicely done!


----------



## sskim3

K Street said:


>


You have been knocking it out of the park lately! Love the rig!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit and non-iron PPBD (light blue....not sure why it looks white in the pics)
JAB tie
Alden for BB color 8 tassels
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


>


I'd like to see a full length image to see the trousers paired with the upper half of your posts.


----------



## straw sandals

That's a bold combo, K Street - I like it! I share gamma's curiosity about the trousers that you paired with that rig. Dark brown flannel?


----------



## gamma68

straw sandals said:


> That's a bold combo, K Street - I like it! I share gamma's curiosity about the trousers that you paired with that rig. Dark brown flannel?


I should clarify. I'd like to see the trousers KStreet pairs with all the rigs he posts. Shoes as well.


----------



## Spin Evans

Thanks for the comments guys, I appreciate them.



Tom Buchanan said:


> Spin - I dig the double breasted jacket. Personally, I like the 6x2 configuration better, but I realize the 4x2 was an established ivy league look. On a more constructive note - I think your flag is hanging backrward.
> 
> Reuben - great coat.


You're exactly right. I hung it up correctly last year, but I didn't think about it this time. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today (Technically yesterday)*

Had a busy day at the department swinging between lectures and seminars. So I apologize for the messy hair -- Oh, and for the obnoxiously big picture... I still quite haven't figured out these kinds of high-tech shenanigans yet :tongue2:


----------



## Jovan

You consider that messy hair? Looks great to me, as do the saddle shoulders on your crewneck. Who made it?


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> BB 1818 Madison suit and non-iron PPBD (light blue....not sure why it looks white in the pics)
> JAB tie
> Alden for BB color 8 tassels
> Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


Classic look, well done


----------



## Oldsport

Would you you mind telling the maker of your glasses? Ok to PM me. Thanks



PrepTitus said:


> Had a busy day at the department swinging between lectures and seminars. So I apologize for the messy hair -- Oh, and for the obnoxiously big picture... I still quite haven't figured out these kinds of high-tech shenanigans yet :tongue2:


----------



## FJW

PrepTitus said:


> Had a busy day at the department swinging between lectures and seminars. So I apologize for the messy hair -- Oh, and for the obnoxiously big picture... I still quite haven't figured out these kinds of high-tech shenanigans yet


PrepTitus-- After you have the image uploaded, hoover over the image and double left click. An 'Image Settings' box will appear where you can select both size and alignment.


----------



## FLMike

BB Golden Fleece suit, tie, and non-iron PPBD
Alden for BB color 8 tassels
PRL belt


----------



## orange fury

Annual review in 30 mins, wish me luck:




Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - Kent Wang linen square - Lands End flannels - Cole Haan bits - Ralph Lauren socks - Jos A Bank belt


----------



## Ensiferous

Harris, Challis, Corduroy







Harris, Flannel, Gunboats


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> BB Golden Fleece suit, tie, and non-iron PPBD
> Alden for BB color 8 tassels
> PRL belt


Very nice, it's good to see a fellow suit wearer. I'm kind of old school, I would wear a suit Monday through Thursday and then go casual on Friday (sport coat and tie). Not many like me still around.

BTW, really like that tie.


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> Harris, Challis, Corduroy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, Flannel, Gunboats


A couple of nice rigs. I really need to get a HT in the tan / brown family.


----------



## sskim3

Spoiler



Here is a pic to show the sportscoat, shirt, pant combo


Seeing all the nice rigs lately, I felt it was time to switch out the sweater for a sports coat and tie.

Scott James Cashmere Sports Coat
JPress pp ocbd 
BB makers tie
Jpress pants
Stanford boots

bonus: Jabra wireless headset

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, it's good to see a fellow suit wearer. I'm kind of old school, I would wear a suit Monday through Thursday and then go casual on Friday (sport coat and tie). Not many like me still around.
> 
> BTW, really like that tie.


Thanks! I can't say I do it by choice. I don't mind wearing a suit, but if it were up to me, I'd probably go the business casual route most of the time.


----------



## Ensiferous

FiscalDean said:


> A couple of nice rigs. I really need to get a HT in the tan / brown family.


Thanks FiscalDean.

And I am pleased to help motivate your TAS (Tweed Acquisition Symdrome).


----------



## Ensiferous

I can hardly wait for the [email protected] weather to end so I can wear these outside of my office.



FLCracka said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

I am bumping this rig just so that I can make a comment of appreciation. I don't fly these types of colors together, but I am in awe of those who can.

I do not possess anywhere near the ability KStreet has to successfully assemble these combos. We're talking master class here guys.



K Street said:


>


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

As some of you may recall, I got my Beaufort off eBay a few months back and I love it and wear it frequently, however, it had to have been years since it was proofed, and what is not possible to convey in pictures is the smell. It reeked, as I understand these things tend to do after years (decades) of neglect. The obvious solution was to send it to Barbour and have them reproof it (which is where my Border is now) but I wasn't convinced that simply adding more wax on top was going to get rid of the funk, so I found New England Reproofers offers a full cleaning/deodorizing package in addition to reproofing work. Was all set to let those boys have at it, but was put off by the prices. So I did the unthinkable, having procured a can of the official thornproof dressing, I committed the cardinal sin of waxed cotton, I machine washed my vintage Beaufort before I reproofed it myself. And guess what, the world didn't stop spinning, the sky didn't fall, and life pretty much went on as it has for millennia and as far as I can tell now, a week post wash/reproof the jacket is better than ever and doesn't smell like a tent you put away while still wet after last year's camping trip.

I washed it on my washers quick wash cycle with extra rinse, used 1 capful of woolite, cold water, and even some vinegar in the rinse water. The jacket was as I mentioned under-proofed before I started, and it did lose a little wax during the wash my WAG would estimate 10-20% wax loss. I'm going to wash it again this summer before reproofing it again and see how a more appropriately waxed jacket holds up to the machine wash.

I didn't think to grab any pics post wash pre wax, but it was overall just a couple shades lighter than the before pic, whatever wax loss seemed to be consistent across all areas of the jacket.
PICS:
before/after
















Wore the same sweater for comparison purposes, lol.

Rest of todays outfit
blue OCBD
LLB golden wheat cords
Argyle & Sutherland surcingle from Dr. D, shortened using the tutorial from OCBD
Alden cigar shell Indy's from TOF


----------



## Fading Fast

TDO: great story. I've stayed away from the whole wax thing as that is too much maintenance for me, but kudos to you for a great outcome. Also, vinegar is the unsung hero of the de-stinkification world: Works wonders on my work out clothes. And I love your cords and Aldens.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co. (dual vents and single-button cuffs)
LL Bean tattersall
Vintage Briar "Pride of England" tie
Trafalgar belt
LE corduroys

I was pleased with the roll I was able to coax out of this non-iron shirt.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LE Canvas jacket
-BB OCBD
-LE knit tie

Bottom:
-J.Crew wool trousers
-J.Press OTC argyles 
-AE MacNeils






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Love your look today, Gamma! You and Ensiferous have drool-worthy tweed jackets. What's the provenance of the trousers?


----------



## PrepTitus

Jovan said:


> You consider that messy hair? Looks great to me, as do the saddle shoulders on your crewneck. Who made it?


Surprisingly, this Shetland sweater is from Ralph Lauren. I grabbed a navy, and a medium/heather grey last season. Thank you for your compliments.



Triathlete said:


> Would you you mind telling the maker of your glasses? Ok to PM me. Thanks


The glasses are made by Warby Parker. I found that they offer some decent "trad" models at a reasonable price.


----------



## PrepTitus

Ensiferous said:


> Harris, Challis, Corduroy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harris, Flannel, Gunboats


wow...


----------



## PrepTitus

*Today*

Lounging in the office today with an old, yet comfy BB cardigan.


----------



## Flairball

Heading out into the cold for a couple of beverages with some friends. Busting out the new tie and new cardigan.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Love your look today, Gamma! You and Ensiferous have drool-worthy tweed jackets. What's the provenance of the trousers?


Thanks, Slide! The corduroys are from Lands' End.

At last count, I have 14 HT jackets. 15 if you count the one currently offered on the thrift exchange.

I can quit anytime I want to, LOL.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I will get back outside at some point to take pictures again. I promise.


----------



## conductor

Paul Frdeick vest
LE shirt
Ben Silver Tie
Banna Republic Pants
AE Longbranch Boots (again)


----------



## Billax

conductor said:


> Paul Frdeick vest
> LE shirt
> Ben Silver Tie
> Banna Republic Pants
> AE Longbranch Boots (again)


Very appealing 6 button waistcoat example today, conductor!

I was wearing one, too, albeit in more of a country look.


----------



## Spin Evans

Doggone, now those are some fine vests. And Ensif/Gamma, your exquisite tweeds make me weep for cooler climes.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

This is my Prince of Darkness jacket, an HT from Tweedy Don (also the supplier of the Gatsby OCBD) in a purplish-brown (sort of like chocolate fondue with red wine) and midnight blue, shot through with gray, a smaller amount of rust, and the occasional fleck of royal blue or orange. I wasn't quite sure what to do with it, but the effect is almost that of a navy jacket. I wished I had some light gray flannels; maybe next winter. Black knit tie from Steven Smith, gray worsted trousers, chili Mactavish. 

Advice as to more effective matching would be welcome. A blue OCBD just seemed morose. Pink? The jacket is so striking that I had no idea where to go with a PS.









Going completely diabolical here:


----------



## Reuben

SlideGuitarist said:


> I wasn't quite sure what to do with it, but the effect is almost that of a navy jacket. I wished I had some light gray flannels; maybe next winter. Advice as to more effective matching would be welcome. A blue OCBD just seemed morose.


White, ecru, blue actually works fairly well as does a blue and white tattersall. Goes excellent worn over a sweater in a slate-blue~ish spectrum or charcoal. As far as pants, mid to light grey flannels, khakis, winter whites, rusty or brown moleskins and cords and if you're feeling bold some blackwatch plaids work quite well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thanks! I'll have to try some of these combinations when I'm not in a hurry to get to work.


----------



## conductor

Billax said:


> Very appealing 6 button waistcoat example today, conductor!
> 
> I was wearing one, too, albeit in more of a country look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TE]
> 
> Billax, that is a very interesting vest! Not sure I could pull it off as well as you have. Can you tell me where you got it?


----------



## TexJake

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Managed to work a half decent roll into this aging non-iron ocbd's collar. We'll see how it does throughout the day. Went with a nice, handed down Paul Stuart tie for this Friday. After seeing the picture, looks like I may need to re-polish this pair of J&Ms tonight, though.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Apparently February 6th is National Wear Red day (heart disease awareness):


Brooks OCBD/Shetland - Lands End vest/surcingle - Ralph Lauren chinos/socks - Cole Haan bits


----------



## Duvel

Just a quick snap of my lovely new acquisition, courtesy AAAC member CMDC: a Huntington dark-green flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. Perfect for this brisk February morning. Brooks blue university stripe ocbd, Robert Talbott tie. Many thanks, CMDC!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel - Great 3 patch and 2 to the flap blazer. Excellent tie as well


Conductor - I really like the green tie under the waistcoat. 

Billax - Your waistcoat is wonderful. 

OF - I hope the review went well. That is one of my favorite ties of yours that you selected. I hope it went well. We haven't heard much about the other job opp. Still on the horizon?


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, OCBD. I have become a huge fan of Huntington. Wish they were still around.


----------



## Duvel

Nice sweater, orange. I was told today at work about red day. Was completely unaware, and simply because I am wearing the color's complementary, I want to make it clear that I am not against the cause.  There's red in my tie. Droplets.



orange fury said:


> Apparently February 6th is National Wear Red day (heart disease awareness):
> 
> 
> Brooks OCBD/Shetland - Lands End vest/surcingle - Ralph Lauren chinos/socks - Cole Haan bits


----------



## fred johnson

Today 7 degrees:
Top - LLB down, PRL Lambs wool scarf, BB FI Shetland (you know the details), BB OCBD
Bottom - Timberlands, LLC Cuff Sox, LLB Olive Cords


----------



## Duvel

That sweater makes me say, "Wow!" Very nice.



fred johnson said:


> Today 7 degrees:
> Top - LLB down, PRL Lambs wool scarf, BB FI Shetland (you know the details), BB OCBD
> Bottom - Timberlands, LLC Cuff Sox, LLB Olive Cords


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Just a quick snap of my lovely new acquisition, courtesy AAAC member CMDC: a Huntington dark-green flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. Perfect for this brisk February morning. Brooks blue university stripe ocbd, Robert Talbott tie. Many thanks, CMDC!


One does not see enough dark green flannel blazers: highly under rated IMHO. Nice look, killer shirt/tie combination, works for me.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


NIce look E, love the tweed and sweater color interaction, and the knit tie tops the rig.


----------



## fred johnson

Billax said:


> Very appealing 6 button waistcoat example today, conductor!
> 
> I was wearing one, too, albeit in more of a country look.


You know, I really like that "waistcoat" so much that "vest" seems like such a weak name for such a beauty. Lets keep it British.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, fred. It's an interesting color, because it reads slightly different in different kinds of light. Inside the house, where our lighting is mostly subdued, it almost appears navy. In the bright outdoors, it's almost a hunter green. Under fluorescent lighting at work, unfortunately, it lightens up a bit. I hate fluorescent lighting.



fred johnson said:


> One does not see enough dark green flannel blazers: highly under rated IMHO. Nice look, killer shirt/tie combination, works for me.


----------



## Billax

fred johnson said:


> You know, I really like that "waistcoat" so much that "vest" seems like such a weak name for such a beauty. Lets keep it British.


At the risk of losing whatever "de minimus" perspective I have, I agree with you. I have a number of vests. I like and wear them all. I have only this waistcoat!


----------



## Ensiferous

I appreciate the positive comments Fred, Spin, SlideGuitarist and PrepTitus.

And I also enjoy seeing Billax's stunning waistcoat!


----------



## Flairball

It's cold, and I don't want to go outside, but I must.



















I know it is blasphemous to wear Donegal tweed trousers, with a fleece vest. Please forgive me. Right now survival trumps all. A few Barbour items, DT trousers, and my Farlow's sweater. I may survive.


----------



## Duvel

Technically, not blasphemous. It might be sacrilegious, colloquially speaking, but then again, I don't know, myself, why it would be. Really like that tattersall with the orange v-neck.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


>


Very nice blazer. I'm on the lookout for a green one like that as well.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


>


Perfection.


----------



## gamma68

*Go Red* day also gives me a chance to wear a red Shetland sweater.

BB Red Fleece Shetland
'Lochlana' by Hathaway cotton/wool-blend shirt 
Orvis belt (unseen)
Orvis moleskin trousers


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> *Go Red* day also gives me a chance to wear a red Shetland sweater.
> 
> BB Red Fleece Shetland
> 'Lochlana' by Hathaway cotton/wool-blend shirt
> Orvis belt (unseen)
> Orvis moleskin trousers


Hey, we match! (-ish) lol


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Thanks, fred. It's an interesting color, because it reads slightly different in different kinds of light. Inside the house, where our lighting is mostly subdued, it almost appears navy. In the bright outdoors, it's almost a hunter green. Under fluorescent lighting at work, unfortunately, it lightens up a bit. I hate fluorescent lighting.


...a rose by any color, etc.. tops in my humble book


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> Perfection.


Thank you gamma68!


----------



## gamma68

Which Timberlands are these, Fred? I've been seeking a pair of shoes like these for a while.


----------



## sskim3

Did not know about the red today. But hey it works.


Bean sweater
Gant ocbd 
Zenga cords
Chippewa boots
New warby Parker glasses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

^ Nice Norwegian.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> ^ Nice Norwegian.


Thanks! I like it so much that I do want to pick up the traditional navy at some point. No rush for the purchase though. It definitely keeps me warm in the sub 20 temps.


----------



## orange fury

Hey, we have the spoiler function now?


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Hey, we have the spoiler function now?


yeah man.... we pushed for it and we won..... if u are on the desktop, go to [Go Advanced], you will see a spoiler button.

If you are on tapatalk, you need to manually enter it [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ]



Spoiler



just remember to write it w/o spaces and your good.


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

I'm glad you're wearing it well, but let me tell you, I almost smashed my laptop when I saw you beat me to it. Jealous.



Duvel said:


> Just a quick snap of my lovely new acquisition, courtesy AAAC member CMDC: a Huntington dark-green flannel 3/2 sack blazer with three patch pockets. Perfect for this brisk February morning. Brooks blue university stripe ocbd, Robert Talbott tie. Many thanks, CMDC!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you. And, sorry about that, Dude. Believe me, I've been there myself with a number of things on the exchange. But I _was _Quick Draw McGraw on that one, wasn't I. I knew it would get grabbed up fast.



ThatDudeOrion said:


> I'm glad you're wearing it well, but let me tell you, I almost smashed my laptop when I saw you beat me to it. Jealous.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> yeah man.... we pushed for it and we won..... if u are on the desktop, go to [Go Advanced], you will see a spoiler button.
> 
> If you are on tapatalk, you need to manually enter it [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ]
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> just remember to write it w/o spaces and your good.


I don't get the "spoiler" thing. If you want to post photos, why not just make them visible from the start? Maybe I'm misunderstanding the intent of the function.


----------



## Duvel

I was wondering the same thing. I don't understand the benefit.



gamma68 said:


> I don't get the "spoiler" thing. If you want to post photos, why not just make them visible from the start? Maybe I'm misunderstanding the intent of the function.


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


>


Once again, you've delivered the goods, Ensiferous! I dont own any knit ties yet, but I've always felt that navy seems so much more versatile - and warmer, if that makes sense - than the black knits I see some folks around here wear. Your rig today reaffirms my view on that. For some reason, the only black I can bring myself to wear is true black tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The spoiler feature is for fun. No point other than fun.


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma,
Timberland Earthkeepers 3- Eye Lug Sole, Natural Brown, Style 50005. About $130, less if you are near a Timberland Outlet; fully lined, basically waterproof and super comfortable.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> The spoiler feature is for fun. No point other than fun.


What and where is this spoiler feature of which you speak? Thank you.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> What and where is this spoiler feature of which you speak? Thank you.


Click on [Go advanced] and do the following.....



















Or you need to manually enter it [ spoiler ] [ /spoiler ] without the spaces


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 -thank you very much. And you've had some outstanding outfits this week: love the red Norwegian.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> sskim3 -thank you very much. And you've had some outstanding outfits this week: love the red Norwegian.


No problem. I always found it as a fun feature and if utilized right, it will enhance the forum experience. And I appreciate the compliments, glad that I can still contribute to the thread.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

last night on my way out the door.


----------



## K Street

Very chilly today.



Spoiler



Bruce Willis has been dead the whole movie.


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, it's good to see a fellow suit wearer. I'm kind of old school, I would wear a suit Monday through Thursday and then go casual on Friday (sport coat and tie). Not many like me still around.
> 
> BTW, really like that tie.


I wish there were more like you around.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CLTesquire

Today's rig for taking the dog to his annual check up:





Patagonia flannel shirt
Bill's Khakis cords
Barbour Bedale
Alden Indy 403


----------



## Trad-ish

K Street, that's a great rig! I really like they blue and orange.



K Street said:


> Very chilly today.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce Willis has been dead the whole movie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

My only Shetland crew-neck sweater! Just got it on the 'Bay for $28. Two questions: 1, what is the opinion of Pendleton's Shetlands here; 2, should I have any compunctions about having these inexpensive LE moleskins hemmed properly? LE Sailrigger shirt (a compound stripe that looks distracting with an SC, but fine under a sweater); AE Black Hills; SmartWool crew socks in rust.

I took this outside, in natural light, but digital cameras don't handle complex weaves very well, so the color (largely slate blue and dark green) comes out as purple below. Sorry about the size; compression made the problem worse.



Spoiler



The walrus was Paul.


----------



## gamma68

Ralph Lauren Polo OCBD
BB Red Fleece shetland sweater


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today: Part 1 & 2

Part 1 - A scruffy Saturday morning at the office by myself and a short afternoon walk.

Part 2 -Saturday evening. I volunteered at a local symphony event.


----------



## conductor

OCBD, very sharp second look. Love the tie!


----------



## conductor

[URL

.







[/URL]


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> [URL
> 
> . [/URL]


Beautiful tweed!


----------



## stcolumba

Off to post church brunch.

Harris Tweed, Brooks Bros ocbd, LL Bean Shetland


----------



## orange fury

Sunday school and grocery shopping afterwards:


RL shirt/chinos - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haans


----------



## gamma68

conductor said:


> [URL


This is outstanding.


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/eysHpncXj


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> [URL
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Really like that tattersall, who is the maker?


----------



## FLMike

Suit, blue end-on-end FC shirt, silk knots, tie, engine turned buckle and gator strap all from Brooks Brothers. AE Niles.


----------



## orange fury

Corbin 3/2 - RL chinos - Brooks OCBD/bow tie - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haan bits


----------



## sskim3

Jcrew lambswool sweater
Unique pink ocbd
BR tweed pants
Bean boots



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

SSkim3 - wonderful Trad, love everything and the pants look really nice.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> should I have any compunctions about having these inexpensive LE moleskins hemmed properly?


I would never have any reservations on getting a pair of pants hemmed properly. It is one of the least expensive alterations and often makes a huge difference in the drape and sillhouette. Even if the pants were $5, it's still worth it to spend another $15 or $20 on hemming, IMHO.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> I would never have any reservations on getting a pair of pants hemmed properly. It is one of the least expensive alterations and often makes a huge difference in the drape and sillhouette. Even if the pants were $5, it's still worth it to spend another $15 or $20 on hemming, IMHO.


Correct. I can see in retrospect that it was a silly question.


----------



## Duvel

'slide, cuffs are easy to learn how to sew yourself, as long as you've got the time and patience. OCBD has a great tutorial on his site--I learned from that, and if I can do it, anyone can. But yes, it is definitely worth having them hemmed properly.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
LLB cotton flannel tattersall shirt
Vintage Jos. A. Bank wool challis tie
BB 3-ply Scottish cashmere sweater vest
Unbranded pocket square
Trafalgar belt (unseen)
LE khakis in chestnut


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Beautiful, Gamma! Perfect use of a cold-weather palette, but not the least bit dowdy. And instructively economical, judging from the caption.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> SSkim3 - wonderful Trad, love everything and the pants look really nice.


Thanks! One of my favorites about the rig is that it cost me less than $65 (excluding the cost of boots).


----------



## conductor

FiscalDean said:


> Really like that tattersall, who is the maker?


Brooks Brothers, and thank you!


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Thanks! One of my favorites about the rig is that it cost me less than $65 (excluding the cost of boots).


There's probably a separate thread in here as I know I sometimes think about the "value" of what I am wearing. For example, when I have on my $125 J.Crew pants that I paid $40 with my $700 Black Fleece sweater that I paid $99 and a few other bought-on-great-discount items, I think about how I have on over $1000 worth of clothes that I paid $200 for. It's a great, fun feeling.


----------



## Ensiferous

Great tweed & combo, gamma68.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
> LLB cotton flannel tattersall shirt
> Vintage Jos. A. Bank wool challis tie
> BB 3-ply Scottish cashmere sweater vest
> Unbranded pocket square
> Trafalgar belt (unseen)
> LE khakis in chestnut


Sweet rig. Damned near perfect. Thanks for sharing.

Today I am in LLB Blackwatch tartan flannel robe, and game bird scene flannel PJs. It's snowing hard again, and I am not going anywhere.


----------



## K Street




----------



## stcolumba

Monday.................


----------



## zeppacoustic

FLCracka said:


> Suit, blue end-on-end FC shirt, silk knots, tie, engine turned buckle and gator strap all from Brooks Brothers. AE Niles.


Sweet tie and shoes. Have noticed that the shoulders of your jackets appear to be big, not sure if it is the vantage of the photos or the fit.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice!


----------



## Jovan

"Nice!" being directed at whom? Context, man!


----------



## FLMike

zeppacoustic said:


> Sweet tie and shoes. Have noticed that the shoulders of your jackets appear to be big, not sure if it is the vantage of the photos or the fit.


Thanks. Unfortunately, it's neither vantage nor fit...either of those could be fixed. Rather, it's genetics and a set of broad shoulders......for which I've yet to find a solution.


----------



## ThePopinjay

FLCracka said:


> Suit, blue end-on-end FC shirt, silk knots, tie, engine turned buckle and gator strap all from Brooks Brothers. AE Niles.


This looks good, but really strikes me as an outfit that could benefit from a pocket square.


----------



## FLMike

I'm sure you're right about that, Pop. I've just never felt comfortable wearing one, except with my tux. Gives me that "trying too hard" feeling. I don't mind them on others....they're just not for me.


----------



## conductor

stcolumbia,

Superb tweed sport coat!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba - wonderful combination - that sweater and sport coat are fantastic - is the shirt pinpoint of Oxford cloth?


----------



## Woofa

KStreet,

I love that tie you wore yesterday. Is it a madder of animals? Any chance you could let us know the maker? By chance get us a closer look?

Thanks,


----------



## FLMike

J Press SC, Alden full-straps, the rest BB


----------



## orange fury

Corbin jacket - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos - Robert Talbott A&S tie - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haan bits - Kent Wang pocket square


----------



## CMDC

LE sport coat
BB pinpoint ocbd
JPress navy sweater vest
JPress repp
BB gabs
AE MacNeil


----------



## sskim3

Rickman brothers Donegal tweed overcoat
JAB hat
Jcrew scarf
Magee Donegal jacket
JAB ecru shirt 
Pips Rooster tie
JPress pants
Stafford Boots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

K Street said:


> Love the colors although I would not wear a sweater with that collar with a sportjacket; a very minor quibble.


----------



## K Street

Woofa said:


> KStreet,
> 
> I love that tie you wore yesterday. Is it a madder of animals? Any chance you could let us know the maker? By chance get us a closer look?
> 
> Thanks,


Thanks. The pattern is pines, from Brooks a few years ago.


----------



## K Street




----------



## fred johnson

Jovan said:


> "Nice!" being directed at whom? Context, man!


Sorry.. Fairball, KStreet, stcolumbia, zeppacustic, love the rigs guys.


----------



## fred johnson

Yesterday 3" snow/ice; 3 to 6 inches expected Thurs.
Bottom: Timberlands, Hertling tweed trousers
Top: BB OCBD, LLB Shetland
Not Shown: PRL Wood "Barbour type coat, Hanna Donegal Tweed Walking Hat


----------



## fred johnson

sskim3 said:


> Rickman brothers Donegal tweed overcoat
> JAB hat
> Jcrew scarf
> Magee Donegal jacket
> JAB ecru shirt
> Pips Rooster tie
> JPress pants
> Stafford Boots
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets have a look at that jjacket, your rigs have been very well studied and great looking.


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> Lets have a look at that jjacket, your rigs have been very well studied and great looking.


Thanks! Honestly I also think it helps that I upgraded to an iPhone 6. The phone takes better pictures than any Samsung device and I was using the S5 before.

Here is a closer look at fabric. It is pretty subtle and need to be a few feet away to truly see the specks.



Spoiler



I originally took a gamble on eBay last year and couldn't be happier.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

^Nice cloth. I bet it's pretty warm.


----------



## Ensiferous

Harris s/j, vintage
Undermountain Hand Weavers tie, Salisbury, CT, vintage
BB 132Q
Polo cords
J. Press belt, burgundy
Sebago Cayman II, burgundy


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

That's beautiful cloth, sskim, and an awesome overcoat. Do you prefer a full break on your trousers like in the full-length, or do you sometimes go for a shorter length?

Here's what I'm wearing today: gray herringbone tweed, Finamore shirt with a blue and olive grid check, charcoal flannels, and Mezlan suede short wings on a vibram sole.


----------



## gamma68

K Street said:


>


I'd still like to see the trousers/socks/shoes paired with future rigs pictured, if possible.


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's beautiful cloth, sskim, and an awesome overcoat. Do you prefer a full break on your trousers like in the full-length, or do you sometimes go for a shorter length?
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today: gray herringbone tweed, Finamore shirt with a blue and olive grid check, charcoal flannels, and Mezlan suede short wings on a vibram sole.


...and an ascot?


----------



## sskim3

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's beautiful cloth, sskim, and an awesome overcoat. Do you prefer a full break on your trousers like in the full-length, or do you sometimes go for a shorter length?
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing today: gray herringbone tweed, Finamore shirt with a blue and olive grid check, charcoal flannels, and Mezlan suede short wings on a vibram sole.


These trousers have a slight break. Not sure why the pic makes it seem like a full break. I'll check later. My newer items have a slight break, while my older trousers (pre-aaac) have a full break. Tailoring costs add up quick. Just been lazy about it. Last time I went, I dropped off $300 worth of tailoring. I did get a little sad at the time.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> ...and an ascot?


No, I had that paisley pattern tattooed there. :icon_viking:

But yes indeed. I've been wearing them a bit lately, more often with just a sweater and jeans. This shirt's collar roll was a bit too exuberant (and _wide)_ for me this morning, but an open collar was a bit chilly.



sskim3 said:


> These trousers have a slight break. _Not sure why the pic makes it seem like a full break_. I'll check later. My newer items have a slight break, while my older trousers (pre-aaac) have a full break. Tailoring costs add up quick. Just been lazy about it. Last time I went, I dropped off $300 worth of tailoring. I did get a little sad at the time.


It happens. And I cringe when I drop off a lot less than that, so I know the feeling.


----------



## MythReindeer

sskim3 said:


> These trousers have a slight break. Not sure why the pic makes it seem like a full break. I'll check later. My newer items have a slight break, while my older trousers (pre-aaac) have a full break. Tailoring costs add up quick. Just been lazy about it. Last time I went, I dropped off $300 worth of tailoring. I did get a little sad at the time.


I find that leaning over to look down seems to exaggerate the break, compared to what I see looking in a mirror. Or that's one possibility.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


> Harris s/j, vintage
> Undermountain Hand Weavers tie, Salisbury, CT, vintage
> BB 132Q
> Polo cords
> J. Press belt, burgundy
> Sebago Cayman II, burgundy


I love the tie and the entire look. BTW where the %%#$ is Mandatoryville CT??


----------



## fred johnson

sskim3 said:


> Thanks! Honestly I also think it helps that I upgraded to an iPhone 6. The phone takes better pictures than any Samsung device and I was using the S5 before.
> 
> Here is a closer look at fabric. It is pretty subtle and need to be a few feet away to truly see the specks.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I originally took a gamble on eBay last year and couldn't be happier.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, it really nice with lots of texture and color.


----------



## K Street

gamma68 said:


> I'd still like to see the trousers/socks/shoes paired with future rigs pictured, if possible.


I appreciate the interest but unfortunately I do not have the time, location, or equipment to take full body photos.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to Ensiferous, Flairball and others for their kind remarks about my last post.

Keeping it simple today:



LE blue OCBD
Vintage LLB Norwegian sweater
Coach surcingle belt (unseen)
BB Clark fit corduroys


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I've been wearing them a bit lately, more often with just a sweater and jeans. This shirt's collar roll was a bit too exuberant (and _wide)_ for me this morning, but an open collar was a bit chilly.


I'm just glad to see an ascot here once in a blue moon. It's a rare occurence, so it's worth mentioning. I have a few but don't wear them often. Maybe I'll put one on soon.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Monday.................


Love love love this. The purple ps is a nice touch.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> I love the tie and the entire look. BTW where the %%#$ is Mandatoryville CT??


Thanks fred.

The forum instructed me that my city was mandatory, and a good 65% of what I must do/must not do here seems to be by legislative mandate, so I am just keeping things accurate.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


I meant to comment on this as well and say how much I like it. Can you please provide details about the items pictured?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

This jacket is a little shoulder-y for me, but I'm happy with it nonetheless. I asked my officemate to snap this, so this is what you get.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Thanks to Ensiferous, Flairball and others for their kind remarks about my last post.
> 
> Keeping it simple today:
> 
> LE blue OCBD
> Vintage LLB Norwegian sweater
> Coach surcingle belt (unseen)
> BB Clark fit corduroys


What a classic look! I did see one norwegian available on the Exchange and I am so tempted to just pick it up, but I must resist this temptation.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks fred.
> 
> The forum instructed me that my city was mandatory, and a good 65% of what I must do/must not do here seems to be by legislative mandate, so I am just keeping things accurate.


Nuff Said


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, back on the street.

SG - Great tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour, Starbucks, and Patagonia


----------



## sskim3

MythReindeer said:


> I find that leaning over to look down seems to exaggerate the break, compared to what I see looking in a mirror. Or that's one possibility.


Here is a better look at the break.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I meant to comment on this as well and say how much I like it. Can you please provide details about the items pictured?


Thank you. Nothing new, here. It is stuff that I have posted before and before and before. Everyone yawns when I post!  
Tweed coat from a tailor in Northville MI
BB cotton OCBD
Hunter and Coggins (made in Scotland) sweater
Old Brooks Bros tie that I have had for decades.
PS that I've had since I was in college.


----------



## Woofa

Slide, as always you look great. One quick thing, and I hope you will not think me overstepping my bounds here.
AAAC has convinced me to try OTC socks. Got a few for Christmas and very pleased with the change. I know I often see trad looks with targyles and similar but those photos in particular showed a lot of leg (I know this is not a normal pose.) Not that they are not nice legs.


----------



## Roycru

Earlier this evening, my favorite faux finished relay box (on the corner of Melrose Place and Melrose Avenue) and I.

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, pink OCBD, tie, and argyle socks, Thomas Pink pocket square, Dunn & Co vest, Polo Ralph Lauren grey flannel trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Rutledges......


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Woofa said:


> Slide, as always you look great. One quick thing, and I hope you will not think me overstepping my bounds here.
> AAAC has convinced me to try OTC socks. Got a few for Christmas and very pleased with the change. I know I often see trad looks with targyles and similar but those photos in particular showed a lot of leg (I know this is not a normal pose.) Not that they are not nice legs.


1. You are correct about OTC. I've resisted because of price, but I'm beginning to see the point.

2. Actually, you're not seeing my legs there. That's actually a tan stripe. Seriously!

3. Thanks, Gamma, for the compliment in the tie. Unfortunately, it's reached the end of its life. I may have to pitch it when spring comes.


----------



## CMDC

Red label JAB dark green cashmere 3/2 sack blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB repp
BB gabs
AE Shelton


----------



## gamma68

^ Fantastic, CMDC. Yet another reminder that I need (want) a green blazer.


----------



## Duvel

That blazer is great, CMDC! Now I wish I'd worn mine today!


----------



## katch

Great getup. For those of you that are in the 39L area for tweeds/sportcoats/blazers, which makers have you had success with?



CMDC said:


> Red label JAB dark green cashmere 3/2 sack blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> BB repp
> BB gabs
> AE Shelton


----------



## Ensiferous

J. Press blazer 
LLB lambswool vest 
Whipcords
Shell loafers


----------



## Billax

Great looking outfit, Ensiferous! Texture combinations are great, too!


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax said:


> Great looking outfit, Ensiferous! Texture combinations are great, too!


Thanks Billax!

(You didn't think that I wasn't taking note of Billax's Made Up Rules, didya?)


----------



## Duvel

CMDC, may I ask: Is the blazer a new acquisition? I thought I understood that you were still trying to track down the elusive green blazer?


----------



## CMDC

^Not a new acquisition. Thrifted it about a year ago. Because of the material and its weight, it's not really a year round sport coat. My quest has been for a worsted or hopsack green blazer. I'm very close to pulling the trigger on the O'Connells model. You know you have too many clothes and care too much when you start making distinctions like this. Just yesterday I added a second black watch sport coat to my closet. I've got a great Huntington flannel one but I found a worsted one last time out thrifting that I picked up from the cleaners.


----------



## ROI

Ooooo. I feel so dirty talking about what I'm wearing. Here goes. Green/rust/tan on cream Individualized BD shirt, old Brooks Bros Scottish shetland crew in mixy brown/copper/green, dk green Bill's 8-wale cords, Brooks wool argyles, and ancient, English-made, brown suede bluchers from (brace yourself) Cole-Haan.


----------



## ran23

I am in a small city but I found a Men's shop today. Was greeted, asked what I was looking for and sizes. Jakcets were brounght to the mirror for me to try on. HAPPY! have a Navy Blazer and Harris Tweed for $95.00. this is a consignment shop, not the Salvation Army with jackets for $4.99. checking off my Essential Wardrobe check list.


----------



## ran23

It was hard to pass up a 3 button Navy Blazer today, the 2 button single vent fit better.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## stcolumba

Leisureclass: WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










Today, I went to the mall to get some Royall Rugby, and I came out with a bag of stuff from the Brethren.


----------



## gamma68

ROI said:


> Ooooo. I feel so dirty talking about what I'm wearing. Here goes. Green/rust/tan on cream Individualized BD shirt, old Brooks Bros Scottish shetland crew in mixy brown/copper/green, dk green Bill's 8-wale cords, Brooks wool argyles, and ancient, English-made, brown suede bluchers from (brace yourself) Cole-Haan.


The description sounds good, but we'd also appreciate photos of your rig. I, for one, always enjoy the opportunity to learn from the photos other members post.


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit, BB PPBD and belt, JAB tie, AE Graysons


----------



## CMDC

Casual today..

Bemidji Woolen Mills jacket
Archie Brown Shetland sweater
JPress blue ocbd
Levis
Timberland lug soles


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Very nice, LC.



No, I am not demonstrating the zipper on a leather folio here. My camera's timer seems to be firing short of the set delay, just to mess with me (or go full candid). Is the thing counting in metric seconds or something?


----------



## TexJake

Still getting used to the practice of taking photos of myself... I notice many of you have figured out great ways to do it, any recommendations? I keep struggling to get decent ones using my phone. 

A bit cooler here this morning. Brooks Brothers Corduroy 3/2 jacket, Banana Republic wool sweater, blue OCBD, J Crew brown wool pants w/light blue pinstripe, and J&Ms on my feet. The tie is from a now closed menswear store in San Antonio, was one of their house-tagged ties (anyone from the area ever used to frequent Todd's?). I really like it, hard to pick up in the photos, but the stripes are light blue/purple in one direction, and navy/khaki in the other.







Spoiler


----------



## SlideGuitarist

TexJake said:


> I notice many of you have figured out great ways to do it, any recommendations? I keep struggling to get decent ones using my phone.


The easiest way to improve selfies is to snap them outdoors, in natural light. The flash from my Samsung Galaxy S4, in combination with flourescent lighting, wreaks havoc with colors.


----------



## PrepTitus

*WAYT (or these past couple days...)*

You gents' outfits are amazing! Here are mine for these past couple days.


----------



## Duvel

PrepTitus, thank you for sharing these photos! Your outfits here belong to the "amazing club" as well, in my opinion. I like how your outfits look well put together while also looking rather unassuming and relaxed. That's not easy to do!


----------



## TexJake

I appreciate the tip. I'll have to try and find a good spot in the sun for future photos.

PrepTitus, I like the looks!


----------



## Ensiferous

PrepTitus, I am quoting one of your great v-neck & tweed tie-less rigs below (which is one I wear frequently myself) but every one of your images looks great. This style looks utterly innate, unaffected, and relaxed on you, while clearly communicating confidence and professionalism. Well done.



PrepTitus said:


>


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> PrepTitus, thank you for sharing these photos! Your outfits here belong to the "amazing club" as well, in my opinion. I like how your outfits look well put together while also looking rather unassuming and relaxed. That's not easy to do!


+1



Ensiferous said:


> PrepTitus, I am quoting one of your great v-neck & tweed tie-less rigs below (which is one I wear frequently myself) but every one of your images looks great. This style looks utterly innate, unaffected, and relaxed on you, while clearly communicating confidence and professionalism. Well done.


and +1


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> +1
> 
> and +1


+1 awesome stuff!


----------



## gamma68

I almost threw a ragg wool sweater over this shirt, but opted for Harris Tweed instead. I'm glad I did.







Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for "The Mustang Shop," The Outlet Company of Rhode Island
LE Sail Rigger OCBD
LLB belt and cords


----------



## PrepTitus

Duvel said:


> PrepTitus, thank you for sharing these photos! Your outfits here belong to the "amazing club" as well, in my opinion. I like how your outfits look well put together while also looking rather unassuming and relaxed. That's not easy to do!





Ensiferous said:


> PrepTitus, I am quoting one of your great v-neck & tweed tie-less rigs below (which is one I wear frequently myself) but every one of your images looks great. This style looks utterly innate, unaffected, and relaxed on you, while clearly communicating confidence and professionalism. Well done.


Thank you for your words of encouragement!


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely love this combination, gamma. The jacket was a great choice.



gamma68 said:


> I almost threw a ragg wool sweater over this shirt, but opted for Harris Tweed instead. I'm glad I did.
> 
> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for "The Mustang Shop," The Outlet Company of Rhode Island
> LE Sail Rigger OCBD
> LLB belt and cords


----------



## Duvel

Yes, the tundra is frozen but that doesn't mean we can't have fun with it. This tundra fellow is wearing an ancient tweedy Balmacaan over a classic Huntington green flannel blazer, a new-ish Brooks Brothers oxford in burgundy university stripe, and an old Lands' End tie.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


>


Thanks for your compliment, Duvel. I appreciate the rig you've shown above as well. Love the tie with that wonderful green blazer. Who made the coat?


----------



## Duvel

The label says Richman Brothers, which I believe is the name of a department clothing store that had its heyday in the 50s and 60s.

The flannel blazer and the Balmacaan coat are amazing layers or warmth, by the way. Together with the somewhat thick oxford cloth of the shirt, they keep me almost too warm on this day when temps are only in the teens. Guys back a few decades didn't need the kind of high-tech outdoor gear we have now--there was plenty of warmth in their everyday attire.



gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your compliment, Duvel. I appreciate the rig you've shown above as well. Love the tie with that wonderful green blazer. Who made the coat?


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, when you mentioned that coat yesterday, I had a feeling I'd love it, and now seeing, I do. Absolutely fantastic coat. I have had my eye out for something similar for some time now.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Fading. One of the luckiest finds I've ever stumbled on. Found it in a consignment shop of better quality vintage clothing.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Andersdad




----------



## sskim3

Past two days decided to wear cardigans. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Andersdad said:


> View attachment 14027


Nice casual rig. The jacket looks like a 3/2 roll. Unbutton the top and I think you are good to go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andersdad

It's not a 3/2. It's an action back tweed that I picked up at a Cabela's.


----------



## Duvel

Still think you should unbutton that top button.



Andersdad said:


> It's not a 3/2. It's an action back tweed that I picked up at a Cabela's.


----------



## Duvel

Like that look, OCBD. Don't often see the shawl collar sweater here and I really like it with the tie.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## conductor

* Gamma* and *Ensiferous*- the tweed sports coat models of our time! Perfect fits, great looks.



gamma68 said:


> _
> _


----------



## Jovan

Really love all these Harris Tweed and cardigan looks.

https://imageshack.com/i/f0acxEnRj

https://imageshack.com/i/exBXLpljj
https://imageshack.com/i/f0JE8NY5j


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Props to Gamma_68 for inspiring me to wear this coat and shirt together again (different tie and hank this time). Needlecord trousers.


----------



## K Street

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Props to Gamma_68 for inspiring me to wear this coat and shirt together again (different tie and hank this time). Needlecord trousers.


Hey, I have that tie! Looks nice.


----------



## K Street

Crappy photo, sorry.


----------



## FLMike

K, I know I'm not alone when I say I'd love to know the details of your entire outfit, head to toe, even if your pic only captures the top half. In particular, I'd love to know what shoes you're wearing. Come on, indulge us....inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Really love all these Harris Tweed and cardigan looks.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0acxEnRj


Your towels pick up the red in your tie very nicely. Nah, I'm just giving you a hard time. The rig looks nice, even though I'm not a PS guy....and that one is definitely a little flashier.


----------



## Reuben

Today's attire:





































Want to see a case of out-of-control vanity sizing?










BB silk knit, OCBD, and moleskins
Unknown sweater
Bean needlepoint ribbon belt
J. Crew snowflake socks
JCP Staffords


----------



## orange fury

^that's an awesome needlepoint Reuben. I still need a needlepoint belt....

Friday before Valentines Day, so I'm being festive (kinda)-


LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos/socks - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haan bits


----------



## FLMike

^OF, I'm wearing the same outfit today, except with AE Walden loafers.


----------



## Andersdad

Press tweed sack
LE Hyde Park and cords
Stafford Deacon boots


----------



## fred johnson

7 degrees this morning.
Top: Brooks Flannel Tattersall BD, PRL Handmade wool sweater, PRL Lambs wool Scarf, PRL vintage Mid-calf Duffle
Bottom: Timberland Lug sole, KKB Cuff Sox, Press Tan Cords (of course)


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Yes, the tundra is frozen but that doesn't mean we can't have fun with it. This tundra fellow is wearing an ancient tweedy Balmacaan over a classic Huntington green flannel blazer, a new-ish Brooks Brothers oxford in burgundy university stripe, and an old Lands' End tie.


Now THAT'S A COAT!! Nice to see someone else getting away from down parka's and going back to the basics. A true "Trad" approach and a helluva Rig. I too am looking for that green blazer.


----------



## fred johnson

Jovan said:


> Really love all these Harris Tweed and cardigan looks.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0acxEnRj
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/exBXLpljj
> https://imageshack.com/i/f0JE8NY5j


Nice Jovan, even though I can't stand cufflinks, on you they work.


----------



## Duvel

Solid, Andersdad! Feeling much envy for that sack!



Andersdad said:


> Press tweed sack
> LE Hyde Park and cords
> Stafford Deacon boots
> View attachment 14030
> 
> 
> View attachment 14032


----------



## fred johnson

K Street said:


> Crappy photo, sorry.


I love that tie, I want that tie..


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely great, fred, head to toe. Wonderful color for that duffle.



fred johnson said:


> 7 degrees this morning.
> Top: Brooks Flannel Tattersall BD, PRL Handmade wool sweater, PRL Lambs wool Scarf, PRL vintage Mid-calf Duffle
> Bottom: Timberland Lug sole, KKB Cuff Sox, Press Tan Cords (of course)


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. I really enjoy the coat, and the blazer. Of course, you wear a true overcoat these days, especially something that is neither camel or black, and you stick out like a sore thumb on campus among the polar-fleece and hooded-parka crowds. I don't care. I like being a sore thumb. 



fred johnson said:


> Now THAT'S A COAT!! Nice to see someone else getting away from down parka's and going back to the basics. A true "Trad" approach and a helluva Rig. I too am looking for that green blazer.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Absolutely great, fred, head to toe. Wonderful color for that duffle.


Thanks, but not a match for your tweed overcoat.


----------



## Duvel

I don't know about that. I have much love for duffles of all kinds. That looks like a nice one. One thing that makes living on the frozen prairie bearable, to me, is the chance to wear all this stuff.



fred johnson said:


> Thanks, but not a match for your tweed overcoat.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, doing the Otter.

Andersdad - Nice herringbone tweed.


----------



## Duvel

OMG, OCBD, this is a bit uncanny. I am doing the Otter today, too, and aside from your advantage in the hair department, we could be twin images. Not only the sweater, but the blue ocbd and the khaki chinos (I almost went with stone chinos this morning but opted for the khaki at the last minute).


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, doing the Otter.
> 
> Andersdad - Nice herringbone tweed.





Duvel said:


> OMG, OCBD, this is a bit uncanny. I am doing the Otter today, too, and aside from your advantage in the hair department, we could be twin images. Not only the sweater, but the blue ocbd and the khaki chinos (I almost went with stone chinos this morning but opted for the khaki at the last minute).


Pardon my ignorance, but what is "the otter"?

I feel like I otter know this already...


----------



## Duvel

About :07 in.








orange fury said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is "the otter"?
> 
> I feel like I otter know this already...


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> OMG, OCBD, this is a bit uncanny. I am doing the Otter today, too, and aside from your advantage in the hair department, we could be twin images. Not only the sweater, but the blue ocbd and the khaki chinos (I almost went with stone chinos this morning but opted for the khaki at the last minute).


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> About :07 in.


:07 in after the :20 of a Glade commercial :fool:


----------



## ThatDudeOrion

Here's the Pendleton I referenced a week or two ago, multicolor houndstooth
over a red (reads dark pink) LE OCBD courtesy of sbdivemaster
above green J. Crew St. Bernards critter cords courtesy of Monocle
LLB surcingle
Red Wing Heritage engineer boots in amber

Sorry about the sleeves looking awkwardly pushed up in the pic
I put this rig together thinking the cords and the OCBD would bring out the green and red portions of the houndstooth in the Pendeleton, not sure how it's working out...


----------



## EastVillageTrad

EastVillageTrad said:


> I recently acquired one of these...
> 
> Naval Officers Boat Cloak


From the December Acquisitions page and then this past Wednesday night put it into use; voila...


----------



## Spin Evans

EastVillageTrad said:


> From the December Acquisitions page and then this past Wednesday night put it into use; voila...


Game, set, match.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

K Street said:


> Hey, I have that tie! Looks nice.


I knew there was a reason I liked it.

In your post today, does your pocket square match the rings on the pheasant's necks?


----------



## conductor

Today:





Broke my warm coat out for this weekend's cold snap.


----------



## Andersdad

conductor said:


> Today:
> 
> Broke my warm coat out for this weekend's cold snap.


Looks like genuine Tauntaun imported from Hoth.


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, doing the Otter.
> 
> Andersdad - Nice herringbone tweed.


OCBD,
Sweet color, nice rig You too Duvel sight unseen.


----------



## gamma68

I don't wear a suit often. But when I do, I like to put on my Southwick:









Vintage Southwick 3/2 flannel sack suit for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor
BB pinpoint oxford, 'makers' tie (woven in England), belt and silk pocket square
Viyella socks
Johnston & Murphy wingtips
London House cashmere scarf
Vintage wool herringbone overcoat by Harry Suffrin of Detroit


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> I don't wear a suit often. But when I do, I like to put on my Southwick:
> 
> Vintage Southwick 3/2 flannel sack suit for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor
> BB pinpoint oxford, 'makers' tie (woven in England), belt and silk pocket square
> Viyella socks
> Johnston & Murphy wingtips
> London House cashmere scarf
> Vintage wool herringbone overcoat by Harry Suffrin of Detroit


You should do suits more often.. Another great overcoat.


----------



## stcolumba

Pink, blue, and tweed.

Coat: Crimson Shop, Cambridge
Shirt, tie: Brooks Brethren


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I don't wear a suit often. But when I do, I like to put on my Southwick:
> 
> Vintage Southwick 3/2 flannel sack suit for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor
> BB pinpoint oxford, 'makers' tie (woven in England), belt and silk pocket square
> Viyella socks
> Johnston & Murphy wingtips
> London House cashmere scarf
> Vintage wool herringbone overcoat by Harry Suffrin of Detroit


Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Beresford

conductor said:


> Today:
> 
> Broke my warm coat out for this weekend's cold snap. ��


 Default

How many Bigfoots (Bigfeet?) were used to make that?


----------



## LeeLo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, doing the Otter.
> 
> Andersdad - Nice herringbone tweed.


The Otter suits you well OCBD, bravo.


----------



## Jovan

fred johnson said:


> Nice Jovan, even though I can't stand cufflinks, on you they work.


Thanks, though "I can't stand cufflinks" is a bit depressing to read on a men's clothing forum!


https://imageshack.com/i/p5JcPHLlj


----------



## gamma68

Prepped for Valentine's Day dinner:



Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer
BB red university stripe OCBD
BB Red Fleece red Shetland sweater
Vintage Botany Mills wool bow tie


----------



## stcolumba

O'C's shetland with Donegal wool trousers.
Learning the Psalm for Sunday.


----------



## Jovan

Date last night. Got to wear my midnight blue DB dinner suit for the first time. (Thanks to TweedyDon.)


----------



## Duvel

Beautiful, Jovan. On all accounts.


----------



## Duvel

That is a remarkable combination!



stcolumba said:


> Pink, blue, and tweed.
> 
> Coat: Crimson Shop, Cambridge
> Shirt, tie: Brooks Brethren


----------



## Duvel

Classic, and great, stcolumba.



stcolumba said:


> O'C's shetland with Donegal wool trousers.
> Learning the Psalm for Sunday.


----------



## Duvel

This is stunning, gamma. Would have been great just with the sweater, but the blazer puts it over the top.



gamma68 said:


> Prepped for Valentine's Day dinner:
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer
> BB red university stripe OCBD
> BB Red Fleece red Shetland sweater
> Vintage Botany Mills wool bow tie


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> Beautiful, Jovan. On all accounts.


Thank you!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Duvel, for your nice comments.

-11°F this morning, with an expected high of 4°F, maybe. This calls for the warmest clothing I've got:

Owen Blower sweater, incredibly thick wool.
LE Super Tee turtleneck
LLB rugged roller belt 
LE flannel-lined khakis

I still know nothing about the Owen Blower line, except that he was a famous British cyclist from the 1950s.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning: squares and dots

J Press coat
Brooks Siblings OCBD
Unknown old tie and PS


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Absolutely top notch, in both instances. I aspire to reach this level of dress.


----------



## Duvel

Wow, gamma, that sweater is great! Where'd you get it?


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Wow, gamma, that sweater is great! Where'd you get it?


Ebay. Sold as a "skiing sweater," but given the name on the tag, I wonder if it's actually a "cycling sweater."

If anyone has any info about the Owen Blower brand to pass along, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Absolutely top notch, in both instances. I aspire to reach this level of dress.


You are too kind. But wrong. You have surpassed my "level"!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> You are too kind. But wrong. You have surpassed my "level"!


Hardly! It takes years to build a wardrobe and the sensibility to execute it perfectly. I've got some catching up to do, which is why I study your rigs closely, as well as the many other fine dressers here.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning: squares and dots
> 
> J Press coat
> Brooks Siblings OCBD
> Unknown old tie and PS


It's going, going, gone - out of the park. And another four bagger for stcolumba. The tie's texture really sealed the deal for me.


----------



## Howard

I love that fur coat.


----------



## ran23

I just got a Harris tweed like that, now I know what looks good with it.


----------



## DLW

gamma68 said:


> Ebay. Sold as a "skiing sweater," but given the name on the tag, I wonder if it's actually a "cycling sweater."
> 
> If anyone has any info about the Owen Blower brand to pass along, I'd appreciate it.


Gamma, I was able to find this single information on Owen Blower Knitwear.

Owen Blower Knitwear (Leicester) Limited began liquidation April 24, 1991.

https://www.thegazette.co.uk/London/issue/52525/page/7083/data.pdf

There was also an Owen Blower cycle shop in Leicester.

https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=233853


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> It's going, going, gone - out of the park. And another four bagger for stcolumba. The tie's texture really sealed the deal for me.


Same here. The ensembles I find the most instructive here (and probably the hardest ones to emulate) have the fewest components: just the right amount of textural and color contrast, and components I might already own, but would never have combined so well.

StC, is that an ecru shirt under the herringbone jacket, and a light blue PS? Or are the colors slightly distorted?


----------



## orange fury

What I wore to church, picture taken after (hence, why the chinos are so wrinkled). My grandmother was a fan of the bow tie, fwiw:









Lands End doeskin blazer/surcingle - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos/socks - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie (pink with white pindots, it didn't really come out in the pic) - Cole Haan bits - new Starbucks "You Are Here Collection" mug (with Casi Cielo from a french press)


----------



## gamma68

Tweed McVay said:


> Gamma, I was able to find this single information on Owen Blower Knitwear.
> 
> Owen Blower Knitwear (Leicester) Limited began liquidation April 24, 1991.
> 
> https://www.thegazette.co.uk/London/issue/52525/page/7083/data.pdf
> 
> There was also an Owen Blower cycle shop in Leicester.
> 
> https://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=233853


Very interesting. Thanks, TM!


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> What I wore to church, picture taken after (hence, why the chinos are so wrinkled). My grandmother was a fan of the bow tie, fwiw:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End doeskin blazer/surcingle - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos/socks - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie (pink with white pindots, it didn't really come out in the pic) - Cole Haan bits - new Starbucks "You Are Here Collection" mug (with Casi Cielo from a french press)


Oh Man, very close to what I wore to services this morning.....except a yellow bow tie....wish I would have taken a photo now....BTW- good looking outfit....


----------



## Dave

Quite chilly today, so I dressed accordingly:

New LL Bean ragg wool sweater (color, according to LL Bean's website, is oatmeal)
Brooks Brothers button-down
Dickies belt (not visible -- it's dark brown)
Levi's 505
Fox River socks
Red Wing Heritage boots

I previously haven't mentioned outerwear when I've posted in this thread, but now I think I'll do so from now on. Anyway, in addition to what I was wearing in the photos, I also wore a black Banana Republic pea coat / car coat (I posted a thread about it a couple months ago, as some of you may remember, but despite the answers I got I'm still not really sure what it is) and Fox River ragg wool gloves (roughly the same color as my sweater) with tan leather palms.


----------



## orange fury

The oatmeal LLB ragg wool is one of my favorite sweaters, very nice


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Dave said:


> Quite chilly today, so I dressed accordingly:
> 
> New LL Bean ragg wool sweater (color, according to LL Bean's website, is oatmeal)
> Brooks Brothers button-down
> Dickies belt (not visible -- it's dark brown)
> Levi's 505
> Fox River socks
> Red Wing Heritage boots
> 
> I previously haven't mentioned outerwear when I've posted in this thread, but now I think I'll do so from now on. Anyway, in addition to what I was wearing in the photos, I also wore a black Banana Republic pea coat / car coat (I posted a thread about it a couple months ago, as some of you may remember, but despite the answers I got I'm still not really sure what it is) and Fox River ragg wool gloves (roughly the same color as my sweater) with tan leather palms.


Nice rig! Love the sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> Same here. The ensembles I find the most instructive here (and probably the hardest ones to emulate) have the fewest components: just the right amount of textural and color contrast, and components I might already own, but would never have combined so well.
> 
> StC, is that an ecru shirt under the herringbone jacket, and a light blue PS? Or are the colors slightly distorted?


white shirt; light blue ps


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel, for your nice comments.
> 
> -11°F this morning, with an expected high of 4°F, maybe. This calls for the warmest clothing I've got:
> 
> Owen Blower sweater, incredibly thick wool.
> LE Super Tee turtleneck
> LLB rugged roller belt
> LE flannel-lined khakis
> 
> I still know nothing about the Owen Blower line, except that he was a famous British cyclist from the 1950s.


Sir, your sweater is quite striking and you wear it so well...a great look! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

Similar to yesterday:






of note: Bass Weejuns and Ferrell Reed (for Walker Jones of Houston) tie, neither of which I've worn in a while. Also, Starbucks Casi Cielo in the cup.


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Dave

orange fury said:


> The oatmeal LLB ragg wool is one of my favorite sweaters, very nice


Hey, thanks! I was rather surprised at how thick it was, but I like it a lot.


----------



## Dave

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Nice rig! Love the sweater.


Thank you! Glad you like it!


----------



## gamma68

Guernsey sweater by Le Tricoteur
BB Red Fleece blue/yellow striped OCBD
Orvis belt
LE flannel-lined khakis


----------



## Duvel

Excellent result for your Guernsey search, gamma. Looks good.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

gamma68 said:


> Guernsey sweater by Le Tricoteur
> BB Red Fleece blue/yellow striped OCBD
> Orvis belt
> LE flannel-lined khakis


Love the sweater! I'm totally inspired to pick one up as well!


----------



## Pentheos

orange fury said:


> Similar to yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> of note: Bass Weejuns and Ferrell Reed (for Walker Jones of Houston) tie, neither of which I've worn in a while. Also, Starbucks Casi Cielo in the cup.


I hope that's coffee on your shoes.


----------



## Zingari

Gamma - Nice Guernsey. Can I ask what size you ordered if you are 39R given that these sweaters need to be 'upscaled'. Thanks


----------



## gamma68

Zingari said:


> Gamma - Nice Guernsey. Can I ask what size you ordered if you are 39R given that these sweaters need to be 'upscaled'. Thanks


My chest meausrement is 40". I upsized per the website's recommendation to 44".

There is another thread with additional info about the Guernsey search and purchase.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweed and sweater for a Monday


----------



## Ensiferous

Cold as a .... today.


----------



## Drew4au

*First-time post. Be gentle.*

O'Connell's Donegal tweed; Makers OCBD; Andover Shop tie; BB Outlet cardigan (not shown: mid-gray flannels and AE Maxfield loafers in chili)


----------



## orange fury

Pentheos said:


> I hope that's coffee on your shoes.


Lol yes it is. I sloshed some and didn't realize it dripped on my foot, and I wasn't going to retake the picture


----------



## Pentheos

orange fury said:


> Lol yes it is. I sloshed some and didn't realize it dripped on my foot, and I wasn't going to retake the picture


I'm just a wee bit traumatized after so many bathroom shots...


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Flairball

Haven't checked in for a few days, but see there has been some nice rigs posted. It's been all storm wear, and station uniforms for me lately, but here are a few snippets of some of the rigs I have put together when needed.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

OK gentleman, this is my first rig post, go easy on me haha.

Harley of Scotland Shetland 
viyella for j press shirt 
uniqlo cords 
rugby socks 
vintage made in USA hanover loafers 
timex weekender


----------



## ytc

Reuben said:


>


We have a winner!


----------



## orange fury

God bless the Norwegians and the inventor of flannel for their contributions to menswear. It's in the mid 20's this morning, I was wearing shorts last week:






LL Bean Norwegian - LL Bean navy tartan flannel - Lands End flannel-lined chinos - LL Bean shotshell belt - Woolrich socks - LL Bean boot mocs

unseen: Lands End down vest - House of Bruar cashmere scarf


----------



## mjo_1

Old blue "makers" OCBD
O'Connell's cable shetland
Hertling flannels
Alden chromexcel PTB


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Pentheos

YoungSoulRebel said:


> OK gentleman, this is my first rig post, go easy on me haha.
> 
> Harley of Scotland Shetland
> viyella for j press shirt
> uniqlo cords
> rugby socks
> vintage made in USA hanover loafers
> timex weekender


Extreme no break version. I guess it'll play well in SF as a hippstery anti-lumbersexual look though.


----------



## Shaver

YoungSoulRebel said:


> OK gentleman, this is my first rig post, go easy on me haha.
> 
> Harley of Scotland Shetland
> viyella for j press shirt
> uniqlo cords
> rugby socks
> vintage made in USA hanover loafers
> timex weekender


Rule 1. Tidy up your room before a selfie.

Rule 2. Don't tattoo your hand.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: great outfit, but really great shots of the textures. I own the same sweater (as do half the members of the Trad forum) and absolutely love its texture. Also, the socks look insanely warm, again, because your shot captured the texture so well. 

My cursory glance of non Trad clothing - things in stores that aren't Trad oriented and that are selling "modern" clothing - is that those items have less interesting textures as modern clothing seems to be sleeker and shinier than Trad clothing. Are there exceptions - yes, but standing at ten paces for from the racks of modern clothing argues to me that smooth not rougher texture is the norm today.


----------



## gamma68

Brooks Brothers wool rugby 
Uniqlo pink OCBD


----------



## Patrick06790

I'm stalking you, gamma

The sun came out today, and the townspeople staggered outside, blinking at this brave new world.

From top: Hanna cap, Press scarf, BB two-button sack jacket, LE cotton sweater vest, Press red uni oxford, Press tie, LL Bean lined chinos, AE Eagle Creek boots (Vibram lug sole).


----------



## stcolumba

Happy Shrove Tuesday!
Consuming lots of tea to stave off a scratchy throat. I may need to add a drop or two of honey and whiskey.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Brooks Brothers wool rugby
> Uniqlo pink OCBD


Good colors! The big game is tonight at 9 p.m.!


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> God bless the Norwegians and the inventor of flannel for their contributions to menswear. It's in the mid 20's this morning, I was wearing shorts last week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LL Bean Norwegian - LL Bean navy tartan flannel - Lands End flannel-lined chinos - LL Bean shotshell belt - Woolrich socks - LL Bean boot mocs
> 
> unseen: Lands End down vest - House of Bruar cashmere scarf


I love these socks. Mid 20's, eh? Yesterday, our REAL temperature was -25. I don't want to know what the wind chill was.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Shaver said:


> Rule 1. Tidy up your room before a selfie.
> 
> Rule 2. Don't tattoo your hand.


Agree about rule one,
regarding rule two...there is not much I can do about that now haha.


----------



## conductor

I like the look, but I'd opt for alonger pant. Even if you are going to go for no break, let the pant touch the shoe.


YoungSoulRebel said:


> OK gentleman, this is my first rig post, go easy on me haha.
> 
> Harley of Scotland Shetland
> viyella for j press shirt
> uniqlo cords
> rugby socks
> vintage made in USA hanover loafers
> timex weekender


----------



## conductor

stcolumba;i1662129 said:


> Happy Shrove Tuesday!
> Consuming lots of tea to stave off a scratchy throat. I may need to add a drop or two of honey and whiskey.


I wouldn't think brown and grey tweed would work together, but it seems
to in this case.


----------



## FiscalDean

conductor said:


> I wouldn't think brown and grey tweed would work together, but it seems
> to in this case.


Gray and brown is a classic combination as is blue and brown.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I agree, I purchased them on sale and the length was my biggest concern, oh well ,it's not too big of a loss. Thanks for the constructive criticism.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> I wouldn't think brown and grey tweed would work together, but it seems
> to in this case.


Actually, the tie is more golden caramel than brown. But, I think a darker brown would work, too.


----------



## Brio1

Shaver said:


> Rule 1. Tidy up your room before a selfie.
> 
> Rule 2. Don't tattoo your hand.


But our man is a rebel , ergo we shall grant him a pass.


----------



## orange fury

About the same as yesterday, but with Black Watch:


full rig:


detail:


texture:


LL Bean Norwegian/flannel/boot mocs/shotshell belt - Lands End flannel-lined chinos/down vest - House of Bruar scarf - Woolrich socks


----------



## TexJake

Here's this morning's choice. A little less "trad" than usual, but I figured I would share:





WW Chan Jacket
JAB shirt
LE Cashmere sweater
"old" JAB slacks
J&Ms


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Drew4au said:


> O'Connell's Donegal tweed; Makers OCBD; Andover Shop tie; BB Outlet cardigan (not shown: mid-gray flannels and AE Maxfield loafers in chili)


There is no need to be gentle. You hit it out of the park. I'm not personally a fan of the Maxfield (more of a summer shoe, to me) but I'm sure the color worked very well.

TexJake, I like what you have going on there, but I find, if I'm in a white shirt and I'm trying to avoid wearing another pattern, that a white hank is the best option.


----------



## Andersdad

Brooks shirt and tie
LE jacket


----------



## RT-Bone

Howdy. 

Top:
-Rugby Shetland shawl
-LE Sail Rigger OCBD

Bottom:
-Rugby cords
-Red Wing 9010s





I tried wearing a tie with this shirt, but it just doesn't work well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Liturgically correct for Ash Wednesday.


----------



## fred johnson

Today 18 degrees
Top: LLB Shetland, PRL Lambs wool Scarf, BB OCBD
Bottom (Not Shown) Timberland 3 eye Lug-Sole, Bills M1, plain front, cuffed


----------



## zeppacoustic

stc- love the subdued albeit polished look. 
fred- great scarf


Away at a work conference. Was wearing navyish merino crewneck but pulled it due to overheating. BB Red Fleece tartan shirt and cords - Narragansett Leathers belt - unknown argyles - AE Gobi in snuff suede


----------



## BillyB

RT-Bone said:


> Howdy.
> 
> Top:
> -Rugby Shetland shawl
> -LE Sail Rigger OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -Rugby cords
> -Red Wing 9010s
> 
> I tried wearing a tie with this shirt, but it just doesn't work well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very sharp, sir.

I'm not necessarily a fan of button up sweaters or Shawls, but it looks great on you. Nicely paired with the Cords.


----------



## BillyB

stcolumba said:


> Liturgically correct for Ash Wednesday.


Excellent photo. Looks like a snapshot done for "GQ" or "Esquire"


----------



## Yuca

50s Hamilton watch with my favourite tie (wool challis), my most versatile tweed, a vintage Brooks Makers ocbd, tailored flannels that show no sign of the thorough pressing they were subjected to earlier today and Florsheim Royal Imperials. Overall pretty rumpled.

Sportscoat, tie and shirt all courtesy of various good gents from this forum, all of whom have my sincere thanks (as do Ed Fleishman & Bros, The English Shop, Brooks of the past and Florsheim of the past).


----------



## conductor

Today's rig:



Not pictured:
Brown BB cords 
AE Longbranch


----------



## ThePopinjay

RT-Bone said:


> I tried wearing a tie with this shirt, but it just doesn't work well.


I have the same shirt and that's what I've found as well. Unfortunate, because it's a great pattern.
Great look btw.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Today's rig:
> 
> 
> 
> Not pictured:
> Brown BB cords
> AE Longbranch


Truly outstanding!


----------



## ThePopinjay

A very nice fit on that sportcoat. I love how the narrowness of the tie plays in this look.


----------



## stcolumba

Yuca said:


> 50s Hamilton watch with my favourite tie (wool challis), my most versatile tweed, a vintage Brooks Makers ocbd, tailored flannels that show no sign of the thorough pressing they were sujected to earlier today and Florsheim Royal Imperials. Overall pretty rumpled.
> 
> Sportscoat, tie and shirt all courtesy of various good gents from this forum, all of whom have my sincere thanks (as do Ed Fleishman & Bros, The English Shop, Brooks of the past and Florsheim of the past).


Splendid matching of colors!


----------



## stcolumba

BillyB said:


> Excellent photo. Looks like a snapshot done for "GQ" or "Esquire"


Actually, trying to stay awake between Ash Wednesday liturgies.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I don't have the eye for effective contrasts short of clashing, so I'm open to advice. Ideally the shoes would be darker, right? I worked with what I had. Jacket: eBay special for $19 (I had it relined); blue university stripe OCBD (guess!); Hardy Amies tie; PS from who-knows-where; chocolate brushed cotton twill trousers (the Brethren); chili MacTavish.


----------



## Reuben

RT-Bone said:


> I tried wearing a tie with this shirt, but it just doesn't work well.





ThePopinjay said:


> I have the same shirt and that's what I've found as well. Unfortunate, because it's a great pattern.


I've found that bows actually work decently well with the LE Riggers, the lack of any decent roll isn't noticeable and the width of the bow is usually narrow enough that the rear collar button doesn't get in the way.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


> I've found that bows actually work decently well with the LE Riggers, the lack of any decent roll isn't noticeable and the width of the bow is usually narrow enough that the rear collar button doesn't get in the way.


This is my solution to the couple of Polo oxfords I have as well.


----------



## Dave

No ashes on my forehead yet, but that's because I'm about to head off to Ash Wednesday Mass. Sure is cold, though!









LLB Norwegian
Vineyard Vines button-down
Dickies belt (not visible, as usual)
Wigwam socks
8" Bean Boots

Not pictured are Banana Republic pea coat and Fox River ragg wool gloves with tan deerskin palms.


----------



## Reuben

On Wednesdays we wear pink




























LE OCBD
Bean shetland
Bean belt
M1's
J.Crew socks
Florsheim PTB

The belt's tagged a women's S/XS, by the way.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Agree about rule one,
> regarding rule two...there is not much I can do about that now haha.


And use natural light. Even on a cloudy day, colors will be more accurately rendered. Easy for me to say; my S4 has two cameras.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FiscalDean said:


> Gray and brown is a classic combination as is blue and brown.


I love that look! Elegantly simple, and making the most of textural contrasts.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> I don't have the eye for effective contrasts short of clashing, so I'm open to advice. Ideally the shoes would be darker, right? I worked with what I had. Jacket: eBay special for $19 (I had it relined); blue university stripe OCBD (guess!); Hardy Amies tie; PS from who-knows-where; chocolate brushed cotton twill trousers (the Brethren); chili MacTavish.


I like it. I think the shoes are fine. I'm not sure about the hank/tie/shirt/coat. I think a densely-patterned tie like that can often be bit much for a uni-stripe and a herringbone. A print with more ground, a large-scale paisley, or some kind of stripe would be safer.

Here's me, today: not super trad. Funnily enough, I tried to camoflage this collar roll with a bow, but it looked out of proportion with these giant lapels. I'm sure some will think there's a lesson in that for me about giant lapels, but I'm trying not to learn it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YRR, thanks for the comments. I agree, the tie is a bit much with two patterns already going on (given that the herringbone is very pronounced). Adopt, adapt, and improve!


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Funnily enough, I tried to camoflage this collar roll with a bow, but it looked out of proportion with these giant lapels. I'm sure some will think there's a lesson in that for me about giant lapels, but I'm trying not to learn it.


Is that lesson that you need a large, fluffy, T&A-style butterfly bow tie with particularly broad lapels? Something like this work just fine:


----------



## Spin Evans

YRR, a fantastic look, with an equally fantastic jacket.


----------



## orange fury

LL Bean Shetland - Brooks OCBD - RL chinos - Lands End surcingle - Stafford boots


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack flannel blazer
BB tennis sweater
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
LLB double l's
AE Shelton


----------



## TexJake

This morning:





Robert Talbott Shirt
Larry Mazer tie (my uncle, he was a tailor in San Antonio)
Austin Reed jacket
J Crew sweater
LE Khakis
J&Ms


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-Aran Islands knit
-LE original OCBD

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly Dalton slim fit chinos
-J.Crew Macs
-Wigwam socks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Very nice! I'm in a major hunt for a Tennis / Cricket sweater.


----------



## sskim3

I like green and I like blue so here's my rig today



Spoiler



And all this shell made me want to wear these:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwilson

Ensiferous said:


>


Bravo! Really diggin' the razor creases. The shoes truly complete the look to me.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Flairball

Guess what? It's snowing again. Headed out for a few errands and a dog walk.


----------



## gamma68

Another sub-zero day. Here's one way to combat it:



LE Sail Rigger OCBD
LLB flecked cable-knit sweater (made in Ireland)


----------



## orange fury

^that is an incredible looking sweater gamma


----------



## mjo_1

TexJake, I'm liking those shoes. It also appears that we have the same (1980s?) office carpet.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumbia,
Love the tie and sweater combination, just enough peaking and the textures & colors complement each other nicely. Very well done.


----------



## Duvel

Another bright and cold winter day on which to wear some of my favorite things: old Balmacaan overcoat, Brooks three-two roll tweed sack, The English Shop Princeton necktie, Brooks university stripe oxford. Unseen: Lands' End soapstone twill dress pants cuffed, Clarks Originals desert boots in chocolate suede.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Another bright and cold winter day on which to wear some of my favorite things: old Balmacaan overcoat, Brooks three-two roll tweed sack, The English Shop Princeton necktie, Brooks university stripe oxford. Unseen: Lands' End soapstone twill dress pants cuffed, Clarks Originals desert boots in chocolate suede.


Works for me! Anything with that topcoat works for me and the shirt/tie jacket combination is classis trad


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma,
Love the sweater.


----------



## fred johnson

sskime3,
Love the green sweater, a well done rig.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball,
Nice rig, who makes the vest?


----------



## Andersdad

Duvel - Love the collar roll on that Brooks shirt.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Andersdad. The odd thing (or maybe it isn't) is that I used to think I had to fuss with it. Now I just slip on my tie and let the collar do what it wants. I seem to get more natural results that way.


----------



## Jovan

For whatever reason, collars that have a lot of roll on one person have only a little on me. Depends on your body shape a lot, I think.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks wwilson!

Flairball... how the heck is it possible to locate the hydrants right now with the massive amount burial under snow? (For both fireman and dog)

Duvel, your shirt + tie = very nice.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Ensiferous. Excellent rig yourself, up the page there a ways. Those J. Press trousers look very smart! I think we'd all like to know the secret to those amazing creases.


----------



## jimw

Gamma - now THAT'S a sweater in keeping with our latitude's current deep freeze!



gamma68 said:


> Another sub-zero day. Here's one way to combat it:
> 
> LE Sail Rigger OCBD
> LLB flecked cable-knit sweater (made in Ireland)


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, that sweater is fantastic

Duvel, that coat is fantastic

Ensinferous, that rug is fantastic (and the outfit is too)


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Duvel

You knocked it out of the park, OCBD! That jacket is great! Love everything about that rig, in fact.


----------



## TexJake

mjo_1 said:


> TexJake, I'm liking those shoes. It also appears that we have the same (1980s?) office carpet.


Well thank you! I quite like them, they're my go-to with khakis.

Funny enough, this building is only
2 years old, and when I came over right before it was finished and I was moving some things in, I had the exact same thought: "wonder where they kept this carpet for the past 30 years waiting to be installed here..."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Today: Recording session with temps outside at 0. Tomorrow morning -10!
Anyway....





Charles Tyrwhitt shirt
Irish sweater
Fully lined khakis by Berle
AE Longbranch (again!)

Top that off with my pea coat for outside and I'm quite comfy!


----------



## Sir Cingle

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


This is really amazing, OCBD! Great look!


----------



## Patrick06790

Post-"50 Shades"


----------



## sskim3

Patrick06790 said:


> Post-"50 Shades"


Love the rig. Is that a look of shock or awe after 50 Shades?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

It's a look of boredom, balanced by the possibilities inherent in a 500-plus word review.


----------



## Duvel

10 words per shade?



Patrick06790 said:


> It's a look of boredom, balanced by the possibilities inherent in a 500-plus word review.


----------



## Fading Fast

Sir Cingle said:


> This is really amazing, OCBD! Great look!


++1 absolutely great look


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Great rigs all around.


----------



## fred johnson

Today 9 deg.
Top: PRL shirt & tie, Southwick 2-button tweed
Bottom: Nordstroim "House " Bucks, PRL forward pleated wool trousers
Not Shown: Abboud SB camel hair fly front overcoat with raglan sleeves, PRL Lambs wool scarf, Hanna tweed walking hat


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> Flairball,
> Nice rig, who makes the vest?


I found it on eBay. It's made by a company called Saddle. It was quite cheap, but it is not 100% wool, rather a wool blend. It functions as designed, however.


----------



## Flairball

Ensiferous said:


> Flairball... how the heck is it possible to locate the hydrants right now with the massive amount burial under snow? (For both fireman and dog)


Damned near impossible. We've shoveled out the same streets 3 times now, and each time the hydrants were completely buried. We are using a smart phone with Google earth on street view to find them when shoveling. We are for the most part only able to get down the main drags, smaller streets are walk ins. If we get a good "job" it's gonna suck.


----------



## Flairball

Errands and the like, today. Maybe I'll hit the gym later if my motivation holds out.


----------



## fred johnson

Flair ball, great look today, love that shirt.


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely killer, fred! Really dig that tie, shirt, jacket combination.



fred johnson said:


> Today 9 deg.
> Top: PRL shirt & tie, Southwick 2-button tweed
> Bottom: Nordstroim "House " Bucks, PRL forward pleated wool trousers
> Not Shown: Abboud SB camel hair fly front overcoat with raglan sleeves, PRL Lambs wool scarf, Hanna tweed walking hat


----------



## Duvel

Please tell us about this jacket, OCBD.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-Patagonia lightweight synchilla snap-t (definitely not trad - maybe preppy)
-Brooks Bros chambray

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly chinos
-Wool socks from Ireland
-J.Crew Macs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

HT - BB shirt - Beau Ties bow - Weejuns


----------



## sskim3

Tried to stay warm and not sure if I like the combination but I am warm. 

Buffalo David Bitton Sweatshirt with faux shearling lining
No brand lambswool sweater
CK shirt
LE moleskin pants
Chippewa boots
Jcrew wool socks 


BTW - i saw the Patagonia lightweight synchilla snap-t for 49.99 on their website... not sure when the sale is gonna end but a solid price IMHO....


----------



## texasright

oxford cloth button down said:


> looks great


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## leisureclass




----------



## mjo_1

These last two looks are awesome. Youthful, are those Alden cape cods? I like my tan pair so much that I've got my eye on the darker brown. 

LC, great cords. Who makes them?


----------



## Andersdad

Looks like it's the dog days of winter...AMIRITE???
/shows himself to the door.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

mjo_1 said:


> These last two looks are awesome. Youthful, are those Alden cape cods? I like my tan pair so much that I've got my eye on the darker brown.
> 
> LC, great cords. Who makes them?


Thanks. Cole Haans, actually. A little sleeker than the Cape Cods I've seen, and quite a bit cheaper.

I liked the joke, Andersdad.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## FLMike

Just relaxing around the house with my buddy yesterday evening after a long dadgum week.....
Kevin's "Plantation Collection" tattersal flannel
PRL 5-pocket cords
Clark's Desert Boots
Cabela's belt


----------



## straw sandals

Reuben, that suit is *perfect*. I almost never wear a button down with a suit, but you're making me rethink my position on the matter. Bravo!



Reuben said:


>


----------



## mjo_1

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. Cole Haans, actually. A little sleeker than the Cape Cods I've seen, and quite a bit cheaper.


Good deal. I'm all for cheaper, and they look similar enough to have fooled me.


----------



## Reuben

straw sandals said:


> Reuben, that suit is *perfect*. I almost never wear a button down with a suit, but you're making me rethink my position on the matter. Bravo!


Thanks! It really depends on the suit for me, but if I'm wearing a Golden Fleece 3-piece sack in a more casual fabric with a red-label JAB stripe and captoe pebble grain bluchers, I feel like a OCBD is the best choice. I've got a couple spread and point collars, barrel and french cuffs, for dressier occasions.


----------



## Oldsport

Reuben, that is one of the nicest ensembles I've seen posted on ANY of the AAAC forum. Very nice!


----------



## stcolumba




----------



## leisureclass

Thanks for the kind words guys - the critter cords are Castaway, not usually the sort of thing I go for but they were 70% off so I did.


----------



## Roycru

On the train trying to avoid a backlit picture by pulling down the shades and wondering why there's a piece of copper pipe on the floor, wearing all Brooks Brothers except for Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today- Gordon Ford suede sportcoat, LE oxford, WM Chelsea carousel horse emblematic, Brooks green cords.


----------



## stcolumba

Early Sunday morning.


----------



## Flairball

Nice and warm (33), today. Perfect for a hike with my pal.


----------



## Dave

Since I'm without currently without khakis, my church attire has largely consisted of dark jeans, button-downs, sweaters, and boots. But since today was rainy, I just wanted an excuse to show off my new LL Bean flannel shirt:







LLB Scotch Plaid Flannel
Dickies belt
Levi's 505s
SmartWool socks
8" Bean Boots


----------



## Jovan

Reuben, really envy that three piece sack suit. Those are hard to come by now, even new, unless you have one made. Think I'll need to do that when I take the splash into H. Freeman MTM.

Today, tried to welcome spring with open arms (and a gingham sport coat) but got a face full of cold wind instead. Rude!

Banana Republic sport coat
Polo silk knit
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Enro pocket square
J. Crew engine turned buckle belt
L.L.Bean flannels
Florsheim pennies


https://imageshack.com/i/f0nAdOLHj


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, very great Rat Pack or early '60s vibe to your outfit. You show that narrow doesn't have to be stupid skinny or poorly proportioned (as much of is it today).


----------



## Duvel

^ I was trying to find the words to articulate the same sentiment. Well said, Fading Fast. And well done, Jovan!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind words Sir Cingle, Duvel, and Texasright. The tweed is vintage with no maker indicated.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


>


Killer stuff.


----------



## adoucett

It was finally warm and sunny enough to enjoy going outside for a while yesterday, so I had a fun time around some different North Shore MA towns with my girlfriend who I was visiting for the weekend.

Here we see the harbour at Derby wharf nearly frozen over.


Brooks pink OCBD
J.Crew cords
J.Crew peacoat
LL Bean mocs


----------



## orange fury

Cold and wet today, pulling out the cashmere:


Without the jacket:


Details:


Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - RLPL cashmere cable knit - Brooks OCBD - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, very great Rat Pack or early '60s vibe to your outfit. You show that narrow doesn't have to be stupid skinny or poorly proportioned (as much of is it today).





Duvel said:


> ^ I was trying to find the words to articulate the same sentiment. Well said, Fading Fast. And well done, Jovan!


Thanks guys.



adoucett said:


> It was finally warm and sunny enough to enjoy going outside for a while yesterday, so I had a fun time around some different North Shore MA towns with my girlfriend who I was visiting for the weekend.
> 
> Here we see the harbour at Derby wharf nearly frozen over.
> 
> 
> Brooks pink OCBD
> J.Crew cords
> J.Crew peacoat
> LL Bean mocs


For a moment I thought you were walking around on the ice in that picture! Pea coats don't get shown that much here, and maybe they're not considered as Trad as Barbours, but your look still falls into the "refined casual" camp nicely.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba,
Outstanding rig perfect tweed .OCBD and tie. can you identify makers and what color trousers and shoes went with this oufit.


----------



## fred johnson

of,
NICE!


----------



## Duvel

OF, really great sweater! I would recommend leaving it untucked when wearing the jacket, however.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

LL Bean Sheltland, J Press OCBD, Epaulet wool trousers, Wolverine 1000s


----------



## Duvel

Brooks 3-roll-2 tweed jacket, Jantzen lambswool sweater vest, Brooks ocbd, PRL teddy bear necktie. Unseen: Lands' End khaki chinos and brown desert boots.


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> Brooks 3-roll-2 tweed jacket, Jantzen lambswool sweater vest, Brooks ocbd, PRL teddy bear necktie. Unseen: Lands' End khaki chinos and brown desert boots.


love this!


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel - great outfit (wonderful collar roll, OCBD will be pleased) and I love the tie. Whose desert boots are you wearing - Clarks?


----------



## Duvel

Thank you. Clarks Originals. They seem to be my go-to footwear these winter days. They're warm, and tough, and just casual-dressy enough for most of my workaday outfits.



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel - great outfit (wonderful collar roll, OCBD will be pleased) and I love the tie. Whose desert boots are you wearing - Clarks?


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> OF, really great sweater! I would recommend leaving it untucked when wearing the jacket, however.


That's the "Polo" look; I actually don't mind it.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Brooks 3-roll-2 tweed jacket, Jantzen lambswool sweater vest, Brooks ocbd, PRL teddy bear necktie. Unseen: Lands' End khaki chinos and brown desert boots.


Out of the park again Duvel! Great collar roll.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, stcolumba, fading, and fred. 

Given the curious look I got from my wife today, I wasn't sure if this worked, so I appreciate the validation.  I asked her what was wrong, and she just kind of shrugged and said, "Well... it's yellow."


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel - I like the yellow and the polo bears, but FF was right, that is some great collar roll.


----------



## stcolumba

fred johnson said:


> stcolumba,
> Outstanding rig perfect tweed .OCBD and tie. can you identify makers and what color trousers and shoes went with this oufit.


The tweed coat is from the long-defunct Crimson Shop of Harvard Square, Cambridge, MA It is mostly unlined and very thick, but soft. 3/2 roll
Brooks Bros OCBD
Wool tie from Pierpont Hicks
Charcoal wool trousers (cuffed) made in Montreal to specs made by a local tailor
Black loafers


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, OCBD. I must be doing something right but I honestly don't know what. I pay a lot attention to getting the tie knot the way I like it, so maybe that has something to do with it.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Duvel - I like the yellow and the polo bears, but FF was right, that is some great collar roll.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Thank you, stcolumba, fading, and fred.
> 
> Given the curious look I got from my wife today, I wasn't sure if this worked, so I appreciate the validation.  I asked her what was wrong, and she just kind of shrugged and said, "Well... it's yellow."


Possibly, the world could be divided into two groups of women: those who like men in "softer" colors - pink, yellow, purples, etc. - and those who do not. While my girlfriend likes me in them, before her, I found about a fifty-fifty split between girlfriends who liked me in those colors and those who did not. And pink seemed to garner the strongest reaction - positive or negative.

What have others experienced with this?


----------



## Patrick06790

I get a universally positive reaction to pink. I think it's because I am generally pink, if not red, and a pink shirt eases the strain.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensif - The fit on the sport coat is close to perfect or at least the way I desire my sacks to look on me.


----------



## Oldsport

Ensiferous, what brand of pants are those, the gray flannels with cuffs? They look nice and slim, really nice fit. I will need a new pair next winter. Thanks.


----------



## fred johnson

-4 in New Haven this morning
LLB Down, LLB Shetland, Orvis Flannel, LLB tan Cords below


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


Ensif,
Great look today, well fitting.. where the he## are you getting all those sport coats??


----------



## Duvel

Excellent color for a sweater, fred! 



fred johnson said:


> -4 in New Haven this morning
> LLB Down, LLB Shetland, Orvis Flannel, LLB tan Cords below


----------



## Ensiferous

OCBD, Triathlete & Fred, thanks.



Triathlete, those flannels are an old pair I got from a long-gone local men's shop, and I don't know who their vendor was. 

But the real key for me is that (on a 32.5" waist and my short legs) they were tailored to my spec of a 15.5" (7.75" flat) opening, a 19" (9.5" flat) knee, and cuffs with no break (of course.) 

I rarely find things OTR that I don't need to trim, or at least taper. And every single dress trouser of mine gets tailored for length, and usually cuffs.

Your specs may obviously vary.


----------



## CMDC

Huntington 3/2 flannel Black Watch sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
Robt. Talbott otters emblematic
LE flannels
AE Shell MacNeil


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Excellent color for a sweater, fred!


Believe it or not LLB called it Khaki, sort of a little darker than yellow.


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC I love that tie. For some reason I cannot get a decent knot/dimple with a Robert Talbott tie.


----------



## Duvel

fred, I've learned that Robert Talbott neckties come in various kinds of knot-ability. I have a couple that bear the Union Jack label that produce the skinniest knots I've ever seen, and there's hardly a thing I can do to make them any better. I rarely wear them and in fact I'm not sure why I keep them. Then I have other Robert Talbots, sans the Union Jack label, that produce wonderful knots almost by themselves. So...



fred johnson said:


> CMDC I love that tie. For some reason I cannot get a decent knot/dimple with a Robert Talbott tie.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Duvel said:


> fred, I've learned that Robert Talbott neckties come in various kinds of knot-ability. I have a couple that bear the Union Jack label that produce the skinniest knots I've ever seen, and there's hardly a thing I can do to make them any better. I rarely wear them and in fact I'm not sure why I keep them. Then I have other Robert Talbots, sans the Union Jack label, that produce wonderful knots almost by themselves. So...


I second this.


----------



## orange fury

Its been a while since I've worn a tennis sweater, but I wanted to try it today. It's surprisingly warm for 100% pima cotton:


With jacket:


Detail:


PRL tennis sweater - Brooks OCBD - Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - Cole Haan bits - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig. No plans to go out, or do anything (single digit temps, again), but I'll look good hanging around the house.










not seen, Donegal tweed trousers, and Barbour boots.


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely love this, OF! Now I challenge you to wear this same outfit, sans jacket, but with a necktie!



orange fury said:


> Its been a while since I've worn a tennis sweater, but I wanted to try it today. It's surprisingly warm for 100% pima cotton:
> 
> 
> 
> PRL tennis sweater - Brooks OCBD - Lands End doeskin blazer/flannel trousers - Cole Haan bits - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap


----------



## Duvel

That looks great, Flairball! is that a cardigan or a sweater vest? In any case, it's a winner.



Flairball said:


> Today's rig. No plans to go out, or do anything (single digit temps, again), but I'll look good hanging around the house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not seen, Donegal tweed trousers, and Barbour boots.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Absolutely love this, OF! Now I challenge you to wear this same outfit, sans jacket, but with a necktie!


Hmm. I'd much rather see jacket/no tie than tie/no jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's what I wore today:


----------



## Duvel

Sorry, I don't think I was clear. I mean that I'd love to see the sweater and shirt with a tie. Like this, from moi:












FLCracka said:


> Hmm. I'd much rather see jacket/no tie than tie/no jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Nice! Feeling much corduroy jacket envy!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's what I wore today:


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Sorry, I don't think I was clear. I mean that I'd love to see the sweater and shirt with a tie. Like this, from moi:


Nice.


----------



## TexJake

adoucett said:


> It was finally warm and sunny enough to enjoy going outside for a while yesterday, so I had a fun time around some different North Shore MA towns with my girlfriend who I was visiting for the weekend.


Totally off topic,

Do you happen to know the name of this vessel?


----------



## Roycru

Thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and who takes the time and trouble to post their own pictures. 

As it says in "Casey At The Bat", "Oh, somewhere in this favored land the Sun is shining bright". For those who are wondering where in this favored land the Sun is shining bright, it's shining bright here.

Here I am, standing in front of The Mobius Strip Gone Bad wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, ecru PPBD, and tie, Dunn & Co vest, Orvis cord trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Reuben

Winter version of the basic uniform today, noting exciting here, gents. Navy blazer, emblematic tie, OCBD, cords, OTC blue socks and suede bluchers:


----------



## ThePopinjay

Just the usual today. Just some tweed and a bow, gabardines and loafers below.


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma,
A nice fitting rather unique sports jacket.


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> Gamma,
> A nice fitting rather unique sports jacket.


Thank you, Fred. And no alterations were needed.


----------



## orange fury

Popinjay and Reuben- y'all planned this, didn't you? Lol

after the recent thread about Shetland sweaters with flannels, I thought I would try it. I'm actually a lot happier with the outcome than I thought I would be:




Brooks Shetland/OCBD - Lands End flannels - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Popinjay and Reuben- y'all planned this, didn't you? Lol


How did you miss that Donegal tweed? Maybe it blended in with the woodwork.


----------



## Duvel

Extreme coolness going on here! gamma, just curious: could this also be worn as a 3-roll-2?



gamma68 said:


>


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> How did you miss that Donegal tweed? Maybe it blended in with the woodwork.


Oh man, I don't know how I didn't see that! That jacket is awesome!


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Extreme coolness going on here! gamma, just curious: could this also be worn as a 3-roll-2?


Nope. It's a true 3-button. Dual vents as well. Interior tag is dated 1970.


----------



## CMDC

Oakloom 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
English Shop repp
BB grey gabardines
Alden shell ptb


----------



## sskim3

Some awesome rigs the past two days. And those jackets - my oh my! Just awesome.

First time in awhile not doing the ocbd with sweater combo.

Paul Stuart blue tweed jacket
LE ocbd
Jcrew merino wool vest
Seize sur vingt 7 fold tie (my first 7 fold and its raw silk!)
Jpress pants
Florsheim shell shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

orange fury said:


> Popinjay and Reuben- y'all planned this, didn't you? Lol
> 
> after the recent thread about Shetland sweaters with flannels, I thought I would try it. I'm actually a lot happier with the outcome than I thought I would be:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Shetland/OCBD - Lands End flannels - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - Cole Haan bits


Works nicely does it not, another convert!


----------



## fred johnson

Awesome sskim3, just awesome. A well put together rig; colors and textures are a lesson for us all. Lets work on that pocket square.


----------



## RT-Bone

Rumpled. 

Top:
-LLB Signature tweed
-BB OCBD 

Bottom:
-Rugby chinos
-Red Wing boots 
(J.Press skull/crossbones belt)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Six months later and I'm finally getting these Bill's rumpled and broken-in enough for my liking. Took forever to get the crease out.
















































Spoiler















High of ~40, low of 32, rain all afternoon and classes canceled for winter storms? :wtf:


----------



## ThePopinjay

^Nice RT-bone!

Jealous of the tie, Reuben. Looking good.

From earlier in the week-
My new suede jacket worn a couple of times.


----------



## Duvel

I see we've got our Bean boots out! 

Good looking Bill's, Reuben, and nice tie!

That Southwick is awesome, gamma. Looks excellent with the sweater. What are the tie emblems?


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> That Southwick is awesome, gamma. Looks excellent with the sweater. What are the tie emblems?


Thanks, Duvel. I know William Turner & Son make a number of university emblematic ties, but I don't know which university is associated with this crest. I got it from Tweedy Don--perhaps he knows.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben, great outfit - the tie and red-sole Bean boots are awesome.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Today; sorry for the blurry pic. Nautica shirt, tie from Tweedy Don, Southwick blazer, LE chinos, bean boots.


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> Awesome sskim3, just awesome. A well put together rig; colors and textures are a lesson for us all. Lets work on that pocket square.


Thank you the compliment is too much. Glad I get the Trad approval. After seeing Billax and all his vests, I have incorporated the look into my own rig and enjoy it. Another item that is added to the list of more things to buy.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too much snow to stand in my spot outside (they have piled all the sidewalk snow there) and too cold to step outside even if it wasn't it.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and who takes the time and trouble to post their own pictures.
> 
> As it says in "Casey At The Bat", "Oh, somewhere in this favored land the Sun is shining bright". For those who are wondering where in this favored land the Sun is shining bright, it's shining bright here.
> 
> Here I am, standing in front of The Mobius Strip Gone Bad wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, ecru PPBD, and tie, Dunn & Co vest, Orvis cord trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


Damned Dapper Roycru!! You go location geek!


----------



## fred johnson

Ox, Love it


----------



## Flairball

Sorry for the low quality pic, but this is today's rig. Tan moleskin trousers, and brown slip on boots down below.


----------



## drlivingston

I am always excited to see a Flairball rig. I like Crusty's ensembles for their elegance and precision. However, Flairball's efforts embody a certain level of comfort and practicality without sacrificing class. Good job!


----------



## williamson

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel. I know William Turner & Son make a number of university emblematic ties, but I don't know which university is associated with this crest. I got it from Tweedy Don--perhaps he knows.


The William Turner telephone number is a Manchester number - but I don't know if the tie is of the University of Manchester.


----------



## orange fury

Trying the reverse of yesterday's rig:


Red unistripe/blue Shetland vs yesterday's blue unistripe/red Shetland:


Brooks Shetland/OCBD - Lands End flannels - Tiffany/Beltmaster belt - Cole Haan bits


----------



## Reuben

Different mix of parts, same general whole as yesterday.


----------



## RT-Bone

Possibly more snow on the way, thus boots. I have two pair of Bean boots, but I think these are a better option for when the snow isn't here yet and might not amount to much. I go back and forth about keeping these cleaned up or letting them stay beat up, given they are boots. Thoughts?

Top:
-O'Connell's Shetland
-BB sport shirt

Bottom:
-LE cords
-Red Wing boots






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

RT-Bone said:


> Possibly more snow on the way, thus boots. I have two pair of Bean boots, but I think these are a better option for when the snow isn't here yet and might not amount to much. I go back and forth about keeping these cleaned up or letting them stay beat up, given they are boots. Thoughts?


I like keeping my Red Wing Beckmans cleaned and waterproofed, myself. My local Red Wing store offers free shines and waterproofing. That might be an option if there is a RW store near you.


----------



## gamma68

williamson said:


> The William Turner telephone number is a Manchester number - but I don't know if the tie is of the University of Manchester.


It doesn't match the Univ. of Manchester crest. I actually emailed a photo to William Turner & Son, and they said they make so many university ties, they wouldn't be able to readily make an identification. It will remain a mystery for now.


----------



## stcolumba

Had to dress up a bit, today. Not particularly Trad, but it is friendlier on this side of the Forum. Perhaps my bag is Trad.


----------



## Duvel

But if you gotta dress up, this is the way to do it. Very sharp!



stcolumba said:


> Had to dress up a bit, today. Not particularly Trad, but it is friendlier on this side of the Forum. Perhaps my bag is Trad.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> Had to dress up a bit, today. Not particularly Trad, but it is friendlier on this side of the Forum. Perhaps my bag is Trad.


Nice. I wondered if DB would be considered trad but I'm afraid to ask.


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday afternoon change of clothes. Speaking at an afternoon tea about Bach's Saint Matthew Passion. Feeling kind of frivolous, I guess.

The bowtie is wool, made by Paul Stuart.
Brooks Bros OCBD and sweater


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba - really nice, several patterns and they all look great together - advanced dressing skills on display. (And nice artsy photo shot.)

Ensiferous - impressive jacket with an impressive fit.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

CMDC said:


> Huntington 3/2 flannel Black Watch sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Robt. Talbott otters emblematic
> LE flannels
> AE Shell MacNeil


one of my favorite outfits! Love the blackwatch and shell McNeils! Excellent


----------



## Duvel

Dang. ^ I don't know how I missed that. Maybe I blocked it out, mentally, because it makes me feel like giving up. So great.


----------



## orange fury

Boring Friday, kinda cold though:


Details:


kind of a cool contrast, I thought:


LL Bean Shetland - RL shirt/chinos - Lands End surcingle - Cole Haan bits


----------



## FLMike

J Press 3/2 blazer, BB non-iron BD, Bill's M2, Alden 684, Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## Ensiferous

^^^ Fading Fast, thank you.


----------



## tripperknight

stcolumba said:


> Had to dress up a bit, today. Not particularly Trad, but it is friendlier on this side of the Forum. Perhaps my bag is Trad.


Absolutely lovely! I particularly like your tie. It's very subtle, but *far* from boring.


----------



## K Street




----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> That Southwick is awesome, gamma. Looks excellent with the sweater. What are the tie emblems?


I've identified the coat of arms in the tie as the University of London (U.K.)


----------



## Reuben

POETS = P*** On Everything, Tomorrow's Saturday


----------



## gamma68

^ AWESOME TIE!


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> ^ AWESOME TIE!


Thanks, it was a gift from DMontez some time ago and I don't know how it's taken me this long to share.


----------



## Duvel

Nice tie, Reuben. Thank you for the explanation. I thought at first it had to do with POEM, the Professional Organization of English Majors.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

With a lot of posters sporting emblem ties, I thought I would join in.

I was going to go for a fun emblem



But, then I remembered I have to go to the Courthouse today. So, I went for something a little appropriate:



The rest of the outfit is moderately trad with Norman Hilton grey wool trousers, BB point collar shirt, no name argyle socks and (probably not trad) Bragano loafers in black and burgundy.



AND because it is snowing here in Kansas, heavy vintage (unknown brand) cashmere and wool overcoat


----------



## gamma68

Skinny lapels = skinny tie. This is one of my skinniest...and oldest.


----------



## Bama87

Reuben said:


>


Alright I need to know the makers of the shirt, belt, and awesome sweater?


----------



## Reuben

Bama87 said:


> Alright I need to know the makers of the shirt, belt, and awesome sweater?


Shirt is gitman brothers, it's an eBay find and the long, floppy point collar reminds me a lot of Mercer's "buttonless button-down" collar. I certainly haven't seen anything like it from gitman before. I may get it converted to a true button-down as the collar roll would be amazing. The sweater's also from Ebay and by LL Bean. The color might not come through amazingly well but it's a very, very pale blue/cream mottling. There's bright french blue fibers mixed throughout but it's almost all towards the middle of the yarn which washes it out. The belt is actually from TheTieBar.com and can be found here for $35. They offer the same style in olive and grey tweeds as well as a trio in smoother plaids.


----------



## Flairball

drlivingston said:


> I am always excited to see a Flairball rig. I like Crusty's ensembles for their elegance and precision. However, Flairball's efforts embody a certain level of comfort and practicality without sacrificing class. Good job!


Appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Flairball

Ensiferous said:


> ^^^ Fading Fast, thank you.


Wow. Great rig.


----------



## Pentheos

I broke out the madras and boat shoes today. Don't mean to rub it in...wish that I could be wearing tweed instead.


----------



## FLMike

Flairball said:


> Wow. Great rig.


Ditto. Awesome, as usual, Ensiferous!


----------



## Ensiferous

Flairball said:


> Wow. Great rig.


Thanks Flairball & FLCracka!


----------



## Bama87

Reuben said:


> Shirt is gitman brothers, it's an eBay find and the long, floppy point collar reminds me a lot of Mercer's "buttonless button-down" collar. I certainly haven't seen anything like it from gitman before. I may get it converted to a true button-down as the collar roll would be amazing. The sweater's also from Ebay and by LL Bean. The color might not come through amazingly well but it's a very, very pale blue/cream mottling. There's bright french blue fibers mixed throughout but it's almost all towards the middle of the yarn which washes it out. The belt is actually from TheTieBar.com and can be found here for $35. They offer the same style in olive and grey tweeds as well as a trio in smoother plaids.


I like it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## sskim3

Casual Friday. Wait that's my regular rig everyday this winter lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Errands in the morning. 
New club Monaco cashmere cardigan. Very comfy 
Jcrew flannel
LE khakis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^:thumbs-up: Looking good and certainly quite comfortable from the neck all the way down to your ankles, 
but what pray tell have you got on your feet? :icon_scratch:


----------



## sskim3

eagle2250 said:


> ^^:thumbs-up: Looking good and certainly quite comfortable from the neck all the way down to your ankles,
> but what pray tell have you got on your feet? :icon_scratch:


Usually I'm barefoot or in socks and in slippers.

Don't worry I left the house with bean boots 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Ensiferous

^Very nice, LC.


----------



## orange fury

Ran a 10K this morning, then spent the rest of the day with the in-laws. It was cold and raining, so flannel and ragg wool:


Details:


Footwear:


LL Bean ragg wool sweater/flannel shirt/boots/belt - Levi 505's - Woolrich socks


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## HerrDavid

Ensiferous said:


>


Ensiferous: First, thanks for your posts. Yours are always favorites of mine; they do as good a job as anyone's in maintaining the high standard I found when I came a-lurkin' round these parts many years ago.

Second, what's the color of those cords? They look similar to similar to the Bill's cords I just received in cement. (Khaki was sold out in my size, alas.) I'm not sure what to make of the color (sort of a grayish tan); I'm the fence about whether to return them or not. If yours are cement, I'd be interested to know what you think of them.


----------



## Ensiferous

HerrDavid said:


> Ensiferous: First, thanks for your posts. Yours are always favorites of mine; they do as good a job as anyone's in maintaining the high standard I found when I came a-lurkin' round these parts many years ago.
> 
> Second, what's the color of those cords? They look similar to similar to the Bill's cords I just received in cement. (Khaki was sold out in my size, alas.) I'm not sure what to make of the color (sort of a grayish tan); I'm the fence about whether to return them or not. If yours are cement, I'd be interested to know what you think of them.


HerrDavid, thank you for your very nice words!

Those cords are a light olive color. In natural light, they appear faint sage green. Under artificial light, they can appear somewhat taupe/light olive.

I have cords of differing wales in many shades of tan, green, and brown. But being self critical, if I had to chose two colors of corduroys, I would keep only chocolate brown and a neutral tan that is clearly not golden/yellow. The greens of any shade I could do without. I will wear the ones above until they are no longer serviceable, but wouldn't replace that color; while I like them, they are not as straightforward to incorporate. I put them together with jackets of blue or gray, but maybe not so successfully?

After looking for and seeing an image of the Bill's in "cement", I would actually rather have that color, if it matches the pictures (which it might not, since usually "cement" is not a slightly warm tan.)


----------



## Monocle

Zagato Cord Jacket (generic)
Gitman OCBD (from 32)
Echo raw silk stripe tie
Jeager Silk Square
PRL Chalk Stripe Gray Trousers/Trafalgar belt
Florsheim Black Royal Imperials


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday brunch.










Sunday morning: Lent 2


----------



## orange fury

Sunday school today. Cool, but primarily rainy:


Brooks Shetland/OCBD - RL chinos - Bean Boots - Lands end surcingle


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spent the day at the office.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> Sunday brunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday morning: Lent 2


StColumba,

i wish I had your wardrobe AND that my clothes fit as well as yours do.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That tweed blazer is untouchable. ... absolutely beautiful.


----------



## stcolumba

Nobleprofessor said:


> StColumba,
> 
> i wish I had your wardrobe AND that my clothes fit as well as yours do.


You are very, very kind. Actually, my wardrobe is modest. I just keep rotating and mixing and matching. I still wear articles of clothing that I wore in college which was back in the days of Zadok, the Priest. As for fit, the clothes remind me to get off my duff and do something. Man, this winter! I've been such a slackard! I am taking up rowing!  It is the perfect exercise.


----------



## Reuben

Showed up last night, just in time to toss on before my sunday evening with the guys . . .


----------



## Jovan

Pronto Moda suit
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
J. Crew belt
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## Roycru

After the rain and hail had stopped for a while and after our quarterly old school dinner, Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, blue OCBD, tie, and umbrella, Ralph Lauren Rugby cricket jumper, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Bean Boots.......


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD and Roycru - Ivy perfect. Love everything and love both of those sweaters.


----------



## orange fury

Same old, same old:


LLB (spruce) Shetland - BB (pink) OCBD - RL chinos - CH bits - LE surcingle


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Reuben said:


> Showed up last night, just in time to toss on before my sunday evening with the guys . . .


VERY nice shoes! Are those Alden LHS?


----------



## Reuben

Nobleprofessor said:


> VERY nice shoes! Are those Alden LHS?


C&J for BB I think.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-BB Makers tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE tie

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-LLB camp mocs 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexJake

Brown & Blue today. Made for an interesting look at least.





And a closer look indoors, and at the tie & SC pattern. This is one of my favorite jackets:


Spoiler






(the dots inside the tie emblems are blue, very close to the sweater color)

 
(the colors come through a bit differently in the photo, the gray-ish color is a gray-blue, and the blue checks are a very rich navy color)


Old JAB Tie
Cashmere Blue Sweater
Wool/Cashmere Jacket (M2M with no label, was made for my father years ago, luckily we have very similar measurements)
J Crew brown w/blue stripe trousers
J&Ms


----------



## SlideGuitarist

HerrDavid said:


> Ensiferous: First, thanks for your posts. Yours are always favorites of mine; they do as good a job as anyone's in maintaining the high standard I found when I came a-lurkin' round these parts many years ago.


+1. I've found your rigs, and Gamma's, very instructive. I need to work harder on the basics, rather than stuffing my closet with impulse purchases.

I'm WFH in a track suit, since school's been cancelled again because of ice. However, I took my boys out to dinner to get them to eat fish for the first time, which was a win. They didn't like the clam chowder, but coconut-breaded shrimp was a win, along with fish and chips. Just to allay any suspicion that I'm the crazed clothes dad, yes, they dressed themselves. The photo they took of me didn't work out, so this is what you get. Carlo dressed himself (RLP shirt, LE cords, LE jacket, BB loafers, navy socks):

I let Leo dress himself, with results I could have predicted, but what the heck, he's only 8 (LE uni-stripe OCBD, LE jacket...and it goes downhill from there):


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I've found your rigs, and Gamma's, very instructive.


Thanks, SlideGuitarist.

Your guys look good. Carlo has the "spread-out and take up lots of space" technique down. Leo is keeping himself in tight and reserved, with the wild socks doing his contrasting messaging.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


E-
Outstanding , as usual. Ggreat colors and texture in that jacket.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks fred!


----------



## MythReindeer

Ensiferous is an inspiration. The clothes themselves have an initial "Hey, I can do that..." look to them, but a closer examination reveals a man who knows EXACTLY how he wants a sport coat to fit. That probably took time to nail down. It looks trim--not tight, but no more allowance than is needed. And the clothes themselves look wonderful--quality, thoughtfully selected, and well-tailored. I have a way to go before I can do that.


----------



## Ensiferous

MythReindeer, thanks for your compliments.

The fit issue for me, long term, has been a curve that I plan to keep level now.

I was in good shape for years, maintained a decent wardrobe. Then I gained weight and held it for maybe ten years. This resulted in a dichotomy of fits; old in-shape clothes and newer fat clothes. 

After snapping out of my complacency and beginning the process of dropping 40lbs, I was still wearing some of the fat clothes in various stages of alteration to account for weight loss. Two guys here (Trip English and Orgetorix) kicked me in the @ss and said, essentially, "Hey man, your stuff doesn't fit right," and "Nice, but that jacket has an odd fit." They were right, and I knew it. All of my stuff USED to fit correctly, but I was on a weight rollercoaster, constantly chasing the fit. 

So I appreciate your words, MythReindeer, since it took me some effort to get back on my original (fit) path again.


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


I like ALL of your coats. But, this one is my favorite. Really splendid!


----------



## stcolumba

Monday morning.










Monday afternoon.


----------



## CMDC

Eljo's 2 button sack tweed
BB blue ocbd
LE emblematic
LLB double l's
Alden Cape Cod loafers


----------



## Monocle

I want a pair of Cape Cods just....like......those /\ /\ .... in 10.5M. Go!


----------



## nbj08

Big thank you to CMDC 

I purchased a wonderful J Press jacket from him, and could not be happier. The responsiveness and timeliness of the whole transaction was very much a pleasure.

Thanks again!


----------



## Monocle

TexJake said:


> Brown & Blue today. Made for an interesting look at least.


I like this combo.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I've found your rigs, and Gamma's, very instructive. I need to work harder on the basics, rather than stuffing my closet with impulse purchases.


Thanks for the compliment, Slide. Your kids are adorable. There's hope sartorially for the next generation!


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> I like ALL of your coats. But, this one is my favorite. Really splendid!


Thanks stcolumba!


----------



## Patrick06790

Funky plaid sportcoat with narrow lapels and small side vents. Allen Edmonds boots with Vibram lug sole. LL Bean "dress chinos." We're getting a thaw so it's mud season now.


----------



## sskim3

Patrick06790 said:


> Funky plaid sportcoat with narrow lapels and small side vents. Allen Edmonds boots with Vibram lug sole. LL Bean "dress chinos." We're getting a thaw so it's mud season now.


This is great and I love the action pic. I tried zooming in to see the details of the sportscoat, but there is noting funky about it and totally awesome. Some close pics of the fabric would be great!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for the compliment, Slide. Your kids are adorable. There's hope sartorially for the next generation!


Yes, they are!

Actually, the little one is working on his Good Manners pin for Cub Scouts, for which the requirements include dressing appropriately, ordering politely, using proper table manners, and, my favorite, writing a little report on why manners are important. I would hate for anyone to think that I costume them and parade them about just out on principle. This is how I manage to go out to dinner occasionally (and order a cocktail).


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> After the rain and hail had stopped for a while and after our quarterly old school dinner, Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, blue OCBD, tie, and umbrella, Ralph Lauren Rugby cricket jumper, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Bean Boots.......


Roycru, looking good. Those cord must have oozed down while dining but a good look and as alway great location. P. S. "Smile!"


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Patrick06790

Closer look at funky jacket


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


>


I bet you never imagined your rig would be so controversial. And here I was hoping we could talk about that rug....


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


>


Love the shirt, who is the maker?


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> ...........


Parental over-sharing. No more _Papa_-rrazi. :angry:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Parental over-sharing. No more _Papa_-rrazi. :angry:


I'll use spoilers from now on, so you and anyone else who doesn't like children can scroll right by my postings.


----------



## Shaver

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'll use spoilers from now on, so you and anyone else who doesn't like children can scroll right by my postings.


That's just the ticket, thank you, fine fellow. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

J Press 3/2, BB trousers and tie, VV shirt, Alden 686, Southern Proper PS (we'll see if it makes it out of the house)


----------



## orange fury

Today:


Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - Robert Talbott "Highgate School" tie - RL chinos/socks - Lands End surcingle - Bass Weejuns


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
BB cashmere V-neck sweater
BB blue ocbd
LE silk knit tie
LE flannels
AE MacNeil


----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

I posted this in the weekly challenge thread and will share again here.

Epic fail on my part. I decided to do a submission today for the weekly challenge and at the last second I switched from my donegal sports coat to my cashmere sports jacket.

Scott James cashmere sweater
Uniqlo pink ocbd
Jpress ancient madder tie
Jpress trousers
JAB pink pocket square 
Stanford boots


I did wear my donegal tweed overcoat so I may take a pic with that one over the rig to kindof qualify


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3: love the jacket's mini herringbone pattern and its patch breast pocket is great. And I love almost all ancient madder ties as the richness of the fabric is wonderful. When did Scott James start making its cashmere sweater in the color invisible?  (Just kidding around as I make so many typos I should be the last to be saying anything.)


----------



## gamma68

Adventures in chambray and wool--part one:


----------



## stcolumba

Yes!!!!!!! to this. Great sweater color.


----------



## stcolumba

Olive, purple, caramel brown, and burgundy


----------



## gamma68

^ GREAT color combo, StC!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> ^ GREAT color combo, StC!


Why, thank you! And, I want your tie!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

FLCracka said:


> J Press 3/2, BB trousers and tie, VV shirt, Alden 686, Southern Proper PS (we'll see if it makes it out of the house)


LOVE the shoes and Sport Coat!


----------



## Reuben

More of the same:







































FiscalDean said:


> Love the shirt, who is the maker?


----------



## fred johnson

Today, snow expected today and again on Thurs.
Press OCBD, Frederick Treat made in England tie, BB Lambs wool sweater, RL for JCP American Living Jacket (like a quilted Beaufort in style and details)


----------



## fred johnson

Reuben,
I have a friend with a small shop and he carries MacCluer shirts, which I have never tried. How does the fit, collar, etc. compare with BB. He sells them for a good price so if comparable I mayh give them a try.


----------



## Reuben

fred johnson said:


> Reuben,
> I have a friend with a small shop and he carries MacCluer shirts, which I have never tried. How does the fit, collar, etc. compare with BB. He sells them for a good price so if comparable I mayh give them a try.


Honestly, I wouldn't be the best to ask. I've got three or four but the rest are large-scale plaid twills I mostly wear with jeans. I bought them off eBay because they seemed decent quality and cheap, and I'd dropped enough weight that almost all my closet needed to be turned over. That one though, a large, seems comparable to the same size sport shirt from BB and both of which are perhaps a tad looser and shorter-armed than gitman sport shirts in the same size, though the GB can be all over the place.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

SlideGuitarist said:


> I'll use spoilers from now on, so you and anyone else who doesn't like children can scroll right by my postings.


For the record, I thought the rigs on your little ones were great! I try to get my nephews (who look to be ages with yours) to dress up, but they have absolutely no interest haha. I am known as the fun uncle who plays soccer with them in my weejuns.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today's low quality pictures are, "The ties I started with," "The tie I chose," and "OCBD on Main Street."


----------



## Duvel

Great look, fred! Nice tie.



fred johnson said:


> Today, snow expected today and again on Thurs.
> Press OCBD, Frederick Treat made in England tie, BB Lambs wool sweater, RL for JCP American Living Jacket (like a quilted Beaufort in style and details)


----------



## Duvel

So many ties, so little time. Some day I hope to have that problem. Those are all great choices, OCBD--no way to go wrong. Smart looking jacket, too.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today's low quality pictures are, "The ties I started with," "The tie I chose," and "OCBD on Main Street."


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Isn't chambray kind of hip right now? Only $500 from Brunello Cuninelli!

I like this look: modest, no more flash than necessary (I too would leave out the PS if I were working from home), but beautiful rough materials. Gamma's and OCBD's rigs today are the ones that make me think, I should do that.


----------



## mjo_1

Looks good, Gamma.

Re: the Neiman's shirt, sometimes I wonder what kind of person they're trying to reach....who would think paying anywhere near $500 for a chambray shirt is a good idea?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

mjo_1 said:


> Looks good, Gamma.
> 
> Re: the Neiman's shirt, sometimes I wonder what kind of person they're trying to reach....who would think paying anywhere near $500 for a chambray shirt is a good idea?


Those from J. Crew, in Japanese selvedge, would seem to satisfy the need for fabric that ages attractively. I mean, it's a work shirt, for heaven's sake.


----------



## MythReindeer

mjo_1 said:


> Looks good, Gamma.
> 
> Re: the Neiman's shirt, sometimes I wonder what kind of person they're trying to reach....who would think paying anywhere near $500 for a chambray shirt is a good idea?


They're out there, on internet forums. Maybe not THIS internet forum, but it's even money that someone who buys that shirt has a clothing forum account.


----------



## stcolumba

Wednesday morning.


----------



## orange fury

Hitting the high 70's today, then back to 40*F tomorrow:


Brooks OCBD - RL chinos/pima cotton sweater - LE belt - Cole Haan bits (Bean boot mocs when outside)


----------



## adoucett

orange fury said:


> Hitting the high 70's today, then back to 40*F tomorrow:
> 
> Brooks OCBD - RL chinos/pima cotton sweater - LE belt - Cole Haan bits (Bean boot mocs when outside)


 Funny thing is, here It's hitting the 40's today, then back down to 20 tomorrow...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> Wednesday morning.


StC, your persistence in wearing bowties has finally persuaded me to try it. I like your Sunday best, but the rig you're sporting here is what I should be striving for during the week. My job is to stand on a rubber mat and write Java, so something basic, unaffected, and comfortable is what's called for.


----------



## RT-Bone

-Old J.Crew cord jacket
-BB OCBD
-LE tie




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Huntington Loden 3/2 sack sportcoat
BB paint stripe shirt
LE repp
LLD double l's
Alden AWW


----------



## MythReindeer

SlideGuitarist said:


> StC, your persistence in wearing bowties has finally persuaded me to try it. I like your Sunday best, but the rig you're sporting here is what I should be striving for during the week. My job is to stand on a rubber mat and write Java, so something basic, unaffected, and comfortable is what's called for.


Bowties are for men of action! And the rest of us, too.


----------



## mjo_1

MythReindeer said:


> They're out there, on internet forums. Maybe not THIS internet forum, but it's even money that someone who buys that shirt has a clothing forum account.


I suppose so. However, I would think that perusing forums would lead to knowledge of what is truly worth the cost vs. paying for a name, and would result in the buyer passing up the $500 work shirt. Maybe not. Oh well, guess it takes all kinds.

SG, get into bowties and you'll really begin the downhill slide! They'll eventually lead you into seersucker, multiple pairs of gth pants, and all kinds of things you never thought possible. Ask me how I know, lol. But seriously, bows are great. I wish I could get away with wearing them for work instead of a long tie. You can bet I'm in a bow for any social occasion calling for a tie, though.


----------



## leisureclass




----------



## Nobleprofessor

mjo_1 said:


> I suppose so. However, I would think that perusing forums would lead to knowledge of what is truly worth the cost vs. paying for a name, and would result in the buyer passing up the $500 work shirt. Maybe not. Oh well, guess it takes all kinds.
> 
> SG, get into bowties and you'll really begin the downhill slide! They'll eventually lead you into seersucker, multiple pairs of gth pants, and all kinds of things you never thought possible. Ask me how I know, lol. But seriously, bows are great. I wish I could get away with wearing them for work instead of a long tie. You can bet I'm in a bow for any social occasion calling for a tie, though.


Think about all the designer label clothing that sells but isn't really very good quality. A lot of people buy Burberry even though a lot of it really is cheaply made. So many people just look at labels. Before I knew better I thought all Cole Haans were good shoes. AND years ago, they actually did make some high quality shoes. But, most of what they make now is cheap and throw away (there are still some exceptions), but they still sell lots of it.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## conductor

Pretty boring rigs as of late.

Yesterday:



Today:


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba,
Once again, out of the park. I must remember to start wearing bows again.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Adventures in chambray and wool--part one:


we need more chambray in the winter. Shirt, tie, pants & tweed, a good combination I need to try.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Great look, fred! Nice tie.


Thanks, everything was thrifted with the exception of the Press shirt.


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC,
I like the overall look although the shirt/tie combination is a little too busy OMHO.


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> we need more chambray in the winter. Shirt, tie, pants & tweed, a good combination I need to try.


Thanks Fred, and Slide G, for your kind comments. I agree about incorporating chambray in a "Trad" rig whenever the mood strikes. I can't recall the last time anyone posted WAYWT pics with chambray.

In the event anyone thinks chambray is "fashion forward," J Press offers a chambray shirt and jacket:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous said:


>


Zen simplicity (簡素). Seriously.

Ensiferous, is that a wool or silk tie?


----------



## Ensiferous

SlideGuitarist said:


> Zen simplicity (簡素). Seriously.
> 
> Ensiferous, is that a wool or silk tie?


SlideGuitarist, ありがとうございます.

And yes & yes, 50/50 wool/silk.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

conductor said:


> Pretty boring rigs as of late.
> 
> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


I like the pants. But, I'm not sure I understand what is pictured in the first picture. Is that a herringbone VEST? Or are you wearing an overcoat?


----------



## fshguy

Ensiferous said:


>


I begin to drool a bit every time I see this jacket; such a wonderfully fitting staple item. I can't seem to locate an appropriately sized (39S-ish) herringbone anywhere.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

This reddish-brown jacket has natural shoulders (darts, sorry), but the material is German, as far as I can tell. No idea if it's _faux_ Donegal tweed, or a traditional German weave. Trousers are BB brushed cotton twill, chocolate; shoes are chili Mactavishes (not the best choice in a gunboat, but I go with what I have); PS is silk brocade (a bit much for a casual outfit, I know); the tie is my only real ancient madder (recent purchase from BB; now I'm hooked on ancient madder); shirt is ecru OCBD from BB.

Perhaps the AE MacGregor in a darker brown would be a better choice for officewear?

The roll:


----------



## gamma68

BB blue 132Q OCBD
Raphael Vierri emblematic tie
Ralph Lauren Polo cotton/cashmere tennis sweater


----------



## TexJake

conductor said:


> Pretty boring rigs as of late.
> 
> Yesterday:


I really like this. I have to second the question above: is this a herringbone vest?


----------



## conductor

Nobleprofessor said:


> I like the pants. But, I'm not sure I understand what is pictured in the first picture. Is that a herringbone VEST? Or are you wearing an overcoat?


Vest with the same blue blazer from today.


----------



## sskim3

Meager rig today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K Street




----------



## Reuben




----------



## ThePopinjay

Reuben said:


>


Really dig this whole thing Reuben. Awesome jacket especially.


----------



## FiscalDean

SlideGuitarist said:


> This reddish-brown jacket has natural shoulders (darts, sorry), but the material is German, as far as I can tell. No idea if it's _faux_ Donegal tweed, or a traditional German weave. Trousers are BB brushed cotton twill, chocolate; shoes are chili Mactavishes (not the best choice in a gunboat, but I go with what I have); PS is silk brocade (a bit much for a casual outfit, I know); the tie is my only real ancient madder (recent purchase from BB; now I'm hooked on ancient madder); shirt is ecru OCBD from BB.
> 
> Perhaps the AE MacGregor in a darker brown would be a better choice for officewear?
> 
> The roll:


Very nice, I really like that fabric. No apologies are necessary as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma68: tie, shirt, sweater combo :rock:

Reuben: that jacket is awesome - do you have any details on it, whose is it?


----------



## orange fury

In the 30's-40's today, but the bigger issue is the rain we're getting:


Details:


Footwear:


Hampstead and Highgate International Harris Tweed - Brooks OCBD - Bert Pulitzer ancient madder - RL chinos - Lands End surcingle - Bean 8" boots - Woolrich socks


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> Reuben: that jacket is awesome - do you have any details on it, whose is it?


Well, I'm pretty sure it's mine . . . :laughing: It's an old made-in-America Lands' End, nothing else all that noteworthy about it beyond the tweed used being absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Andersdad

WFH today


----------



## Fading Fast

OF: I'm a big fan of your very New England Prep look today. 

Reuben: that emoticon is awesome. Kudos to old LE - that is one sweet jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, there is nothing meager about that awesome tie.


----------



## universitystripe

Gamma: You give me courage to try the tennis sweater. It's a simple look, but the details are all fantastic.


----------



## Ensiferous

fshguy, thanks for your nice remarks on the last page.


----------



## Duvel




----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, you just wanted another opportunity to flaunt your gorgeous coat in front of me.  Looks great with the collar popped (works for overcoats, not my style for polo shirts).


----------



## Bama87

How trad are sweats and a long sleeve t-shirt?


----------



## Duvel

You know it! I have been wearing this thing abundantly since finding it a few months back. Probably my luckiest find in a long time.



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel, you just wanted *another opportunity to flaunt your gorgeous coat* in front of me.  Looks great with the collar popped (works for overcoats, not my style for polo shirts).


----------



## Flairball

The weather hasn't encouraged me to wear anything worth sharing, but I found a bit of motivation today.



















Dont worry, proper footwear will be donned before I go outside. Probably Bean boots because, you guessed it, it's snowing.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for your nice comments about the tennis sweater.

Today:





Vintage Harris Tweed jacket for Dunn & Co.
BB 132Q blue OCBD
LLB lambswool sweater vest
LE silk tie and corduroys (brown)
J Crew wool pocket square
Trafalgar belt (unseen)


----------



## MythReindeer

For those of you wearing sweaters under sport coats: are those (generally) vests? You look smashing, whatever they are.


----------



## fred johnson

Love the suit K, and the play of the tie & PS colors reversing. Great look.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Very nice Gamma68


----------



## inq89

orange fury said:


> In the 30's-40's today, but the bigger issue is the rain we're getting:
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> Footwear:
> 
> 
> Hampstead and Highgate International Harris Tweed - Brooks OCBD - Bert Pulitzer ancient madder - RL chinos - Lands End surcingle - Bean 8" boots - Woolrich socks


Great outfit! I'm extremely naive about Houston, but always thought it never got cold enough for winter gear you'd normally see in the upper NE. Good to know that I can still bring my tweeds and wools! As I am currently in the job market and have a promising gig in Houston, I know it gets hot so I'll bring more of my lighter weight clothes, but could you speak more to your wardrobe in that Texas climate? And the "trad-liness" of the area? Other than Roper boots and Wranglers, I'm not sure what else regional differences there are in comparison to my current mid-Atlantic upbringing.


----------



## sskim3

Weather sucks. Deciding to wear a chambray shirt inspired by Gamma with Jcrew lambswool sweater. 

Rest of rig is boring with LE trousers and Chippewa boots while sporting a Gerry coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

inq89 said:


> Great outfit! I'm extremely naive about Houston, but always thought it never got cold enough for winter gear you'd normally see in the upper NE. Good to know that I can still bring my tweeds and wools! As I am currently in the job market and have a promising gig in Houston, I know it gets hot so I'll bring more of my lighter weight clothes, but could you speak more to your wardrobe in that Texas climate? And the "trad-liness" of the area? Other than Roper boots and Wranglers, I'm not sure what else regional differences there are in comparison to my current mid-Atlantic upbringing.


After observing OF's rigs for the past year, you would never assume that he is from Houston. For the fall and winter, he has sported lot of tweed sports coats, variety of sweaters even the coveted Norwegian, bean boots. His acquisition of tweed jackets has been quite impressive as well.

Fortunately, the warmer weather in Texas allows a longer period where he can get away with wearing warmer climate rigs like linen, madras, seersucker.

From a regional perspective, I do not think you need to change the wardrobe at all. You still need the colder gear (maybe not as much like multiple overcoats) and some more hotter weather appropriate clothes. (FYI - OF just acquired 6 linen shirts from Uniqlo and it's leaning me to do the same as well... damn him) Wear what you want to where and what you are comfortable in.


----------



## jackizod

Ralph Lauren Oxford 
Izod emblematic bow tie 
(Not pictured)
Ralph Lauren Chinos
Navy red surcingle
Weejuns

Thanks OCBD for your advice via our correspondence some weeks ago


----------



## Fading Fast

jackizod - welcome. Nice bow tie - the look works well for you.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> jackizod - welcome. Nice bow tie - the look works well for you.


+1 to both points: nice bowtie, and welcome!


----------



## Reuben




----------



## gamma68

MythReindeer said:


> For those of you wearing sweaters under sport coats: are those (generally) vests? You look smashing, whatever they are.


Yes, today's sweater is a vest. If I'm wearing a sweater under a wool jacket, it's usually a vest. I have a couple tweeds that can accommodate a thinner sleeved sweater.


----------



## thegovteach

inq89 said:


> Great outfit! I'm extremely naive about Houston, but always thought it never got cold enough for winter gear you'd normally see in the upper NE. Good to know that I can still bring my tweeds and wools! As I am currently in the job market and have a promising gig in Houston, I know it gets hot so I'll bring more of my lighter weight clothes, but could you speak more to your wardrobe in that Texas climate? And the "trad-liness" of the area? Other than Roper boots and Wranglers, I'm not sure what else regional differences there are in comparison to my current mid-Atlantic upbringing.


I am 90 miles to the East of Houston, a 5 minute drive from the Louisiana border, and yes it gets cold enough here for tweed. The problem is, our Winter is not as long or as icy as it would be up north. Our weather is so controlled by the Gulf of Mexico, we rarely get any sort of frozen water from the sky.

A typical Jan-Feb. Day would be cloudy, light rain, and a high of 55F.....and stay that way for what seems like weeks. 
Your biggest concern will be June-July-Aug when the temp will be 95-100 with 100% humidity....

If you wind up in Houston, you'll need to get ready for dramatic weather changes. Yesterday, our high was 81F...today, maybe 38-39F....Typical Texas...


----------



## gamma68

Love that Donegal-esque reddish brown tweed. It doesn't matter who made it or where it came from. Very nice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

Just some random disconjointed thoughts:



inq89 said:


> Great outfit! I'm extremely naive about Houston, but always thought it never got cold enough for winter gear you'd normally see in the upper NE. Good to know that I can still bring my tweeds and wools! As I am currently in the job market and have a promising gig in Houston, I know it gets hot so I'll bring more of my lighter weight clothes, but could you speak more to your wardrobe in that Texas climate? And the "trad-liness" of the area? Other than Roper boots and Wranglers, I'm not sure what else regional differences there are in comparison to my current mid-Atlantic upbringing.


I live in the heart of Houston, and honestly, you see the same stuff that you'd see in any other major city in the US. Maybe more boots (especially this time of year with the rodeo going on), but a lot of the stereotypes don't apply as much as you'd think. The rural areas (ie, my college town) are a different story- jeans/boots are standard. I've never gotten odd looks or negative comments for anything I've worn (and i spend much of the summer in nantucket reds).

For winter: stock up on tweed jackets, flannel shirts, and sweaters, though there's usually no need for an overcoat. These items are usually heavy enough individually to deal with the cold here. Be warned that it does often feel colder than the actual temperature because of the humidity. It may be 40*F, but it can feel like it's in the mid 20's. I have family in Pennsylvania that have commented that it's a different kind of cold down here.

For summer: madras if you're feeling loud, linen if you're feeling subtle, and seersucker whenever. At least at my church, between Easter and Labor Day, you see a handful of seersucker suits each Sunday (mine included). Also, when July/August rolls around with 100*F temps and 1,000% humidity, staying cool is the priority. I'll often wear linen shorts, a thin t shirt, and flip flops or espadrilles if I'm not going anywhere important (I also won't post on WAYWT that day). If you fit the Uniqlo target body type, I'd definitely check out the linen shirts they have right now - I'm really impressed at the price/quality ratio. As an aside, I do notice that my wardrobe is probably 70/30 Summer/winter- which roughly corresponds to the ratio of cold and hot weather we have.



sskim3 said:


> After observing OF's rigs for the past year, you would never assume that he is from Houston. For the fall and winter, he has sported lot of tweed sports coats, variety of sweaters even the coveted Norwegian, bean boots. His acquisition of tweed jackets has been quite impressive as well.
> 
> Fortunately, the warmer weather in Texas allows a longer period where he can get away with wearing warmer climate rigs like linen, madras, seersucker.
> 
> From a regional perspective, I do not think you need to change the wardrobe at all. You still need the colder gear (maybe not as much like multiple overcoats) and some more hotter weather appropriate clothes. (FYI - OF just acquired 6 linen shirts from Uniqlo and it's leaning me to do the same as well... damn him) Wear what you want to where and what you are comfortable in.


hah this pretty much nailed it:beer:



thegovteach said:


> I am 90 miles to the East of Houston, a 5 minute drive from the Louisiana border, and yes it gets cold enough here for tweed. The problem is, our Winter is not as long or as icy as it would be up north. Our weather is so controlled by the Gulf of Mexico, we rarely get any sort of frozen water from the sky.
> 
> A typical Jan-Feb. Day would be cloudy, light rain, and a high of 55F.....and stay that way for what seems like weeks.
> Your biggest concern will be June-July-Aug when the temp will be 95-100 with 100% humidity....
> 
> If you wind up in Houston, you'll need to get ready for dramatic weather changes. Yesterday, our high was 81F...today, maybe 38-39F....Typical Texas...


last night we went to dinner with some friends- when I walked in the restaurant, I had the sleeves on my OCBD rolled up. When we walked out an hour later, it had dropped 30*F. Yeah, it's THAT time of the year...


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> This reddish-brown jacket has natural shoulders (darts, sorry), but the material is German, as far as I can tell. No idea if it's _faux_ Donegal tweed, or a traditional German weave. Trousers are BB brushed cotton twill, chocolate; shoes are chili Mactavishes (not the best choice in a gunboat, but I go with what I have); PS is silk brocade (a bit much for a casual outfit, I know); the tie is my only real ancient madder (recent purchase from BB; now I'm hooked on ancient madder); shirt is ecru OCBD from BB.
> 
> Perhaps the AE MacGregor in a darker brown would be a better choice for officewear?
> 
> The roll:


Pretty coat. Nice shoes!


----------



## stcolumba

At the the end of another long day on the road. This mushroom Shetland has been my go-to sweater all winter.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Very nice as always OCBD


----------



## FLMike

Boring casual Friday:
Bill's M2, BB 132Q uni, BB walnut tassels, Sid Mashburn buckle (developing a nice patina) on Beltmaster strap


----------



## orange fury

30*F when I woke up, and it's casual Friday, so I look like I should be chopping down a tree or something:




LL Bean Ragg wool sweater/8" boots/MacNeil tartan flannel/shotshell belt - Levi 505's - Woolrich socks


----------



## Ensiferous

^Looking good all around, guys.


----------



## FLMike

Without Billax around lately, I nominate Ensiferous as our current Trad Sensei. Daily perfection....


----------



## orange fury

^seconded.

ive been wondering where Billax has been, hope he's doing alright


----------



## Ensiferous

FLCracka said:


> Without Billax around lately, I nominate Ensiferous as our current Trad Sensei. Daily perfection....


FLCracka & OF, thanks, you are waaaay to kind. I am honored, but there is no way I could live up to that! I am just one of the regular guys sweating it out as a student in the dojo. So please don't overestimate me, I am probably running off a questionable set of coordinates. And while perfection is attainable by a few (like Billax) and is elusive to others, it is an utter impossibility for me!

Your rigs have been great, btw.

Billax is scaling back significantly on the forum activity, but he is still around, and his blog is excellent.


----------



## Fading Fast

I'm beginning to believe that Ensiferous' sport coats are CGI - nobody, no tailor can get every single jacket to fit that perfectly.


----------



## leisureclass

OCBD, that tie! It's amazing

Also, very nicely done FLCracka - that buckle is great


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> I'm beginning to believe that Ensiferous' sport coats are CGI - nobody, no tailor can get every single jacket to fit that perfectly.


FF, I've got the receipts to prove all the tailoring expenses.... but you can NOT tell my wife. :hidden:

My tailors like me; I treat them well. But they know that I have high expectations. I insist on the specs, but allow them control of cost and timing. So, I am a PITA, but I pay and don't ask for stuff to be done on an unreasonable schedule.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


> FF, I've got the receipts to prove all the tailoring expenses.... but you can NOT tell my wife. :hidden:
> 
> My tailors like me; I treat them well. But they know that I have high expectations. I insist on the specs, but allow them control of cost and timing. So, I am a PITA, but I pay and don't ask for stuff to be done on an unreasonable schedule.


Since you live in the Northeast, I know you know the pain of high alteration costs (although, you are not familiar with the New York City premium, which is a whole other world of hurt). Also, we are quite alike in that I never rush the tailor and only ask the cost, but never negotiate, as I want them focused on doing their best work and not on how to save expense.

Put it all together, and alteration is a significant cost to my overall clothing budget (although less now that I work from home and mainly buy casual clothes).

All that said, I don't get the results you do as I haven't found the tailor that has that next level of skills to really feel how to make a garment work for one's body. I had one years ago, but he sadly passed away and, since then, I've found technically proficient tailors but none with the feel of a master.

You clearly have found that.

P.S. love the note about your fear of your wife finding out the cost - emphasized perfectly by the emoticon.


----------



## mjo_1

Fading Fast said:


> P.S. love the note about your fear of your wife finding out the cost - emphasized perfectly by the emoticon.


Ha, I certainly understand that. I've got a new pair of tan LHS in my car from yesterday that I still haven't managed to sneak in the house. "What, these old things?? I've had them for years!"

Lots of great looks lately.


----------



## inq89

sskim3 said:


> After observing OF's rigs for the past year, you would never assume that he is from Houston. For the fall and winter, he has sported lot of tweed sports coats, variety of sweaters even the coveted Norwegian, bean boots. His acquisition of tweed jackets has been quite impressive as well.
> 
> Fortunately, the warmer weather in Texas allows a longer period where he can get away with wearing warmer climate rigs like linen, madras, seersucker.
> 
> From a regional perspective, I do not think you need to change the wardrobe at all. You still need the colder gear (maybe not as much like multiple overcoats) and some more hotter weather appropriate clothes. (FYI - OF just acquired 6 linen shirts from Uniqlo and it's leaning me to do the same as well... damn him) Wear what you want to where and what you are comfortable in.





thegovteach said:


> I am 90 miles to the East of Houston, a 5 minute drive from the Louisiana border, and yes it gets cold enough here for tweed. The problem is, our Winter is not as long or as icy as it would be up north. Our weather is so controlled by the Gulf of Mexico, we rarely get any sort of frozen water from the sky.
> 
> A typical Jan-Feb. Day would be cloudy, light rain, and a high of 55F.....and stay that way for what seems like weeks.
> Your biggest concern will be June-July-Aug when the temp will be 95-100 with 100% humidity....
> 
> If you wind up in Houston, you'll need to get ready for dramatic weather changes. Yesterday, our high was 81F...today, maybe 38-39F....Typical Texas...





orange fury said:


> Just some random disconjointed thoughts:
> 
> I live in the heart of Houston, and honestly, you see the same stuff that you'd see in any other major city in the US. Maybe more boots (especially this time of year with the rodeo going on), but a lot of the stereotypes don't apply as much as you'd think. The rural areas (ie, my college town) are a different story- jeans/boots are standard. I've never gotten odd looks or negative comments for anything I've worn (and i spend much of the summer in nantucket reds).
> 
> For winter: stock up on tweed jackets, flannel shirts, and sweaters, though there's usually no need for an overcoat. These items are usually heavy enough individually to deal with the cold here. Be warned that it does often feel colder than the actual temperature because of the humidity. It may be 40*F, but it can feel like it's in the mid 20's. I have family in Pennsylvania that have commented that it's a different kind of cold down here.
> 
> For summer: madras if you're feeling loud, linen if you're feeling subtle, and seersucker whenever. At least at my church, between Easter and Labor Day, you see a handful of seersucker suits each Sunday (mine included). Also, when July/August rolls around with 100*F temps and 1,000% humidity, staying cool is the priority. I'll often wear linen shorts, a thin t shirt, and flip flops or espadrilles if I'm not going anywhere important (I also won't post on WAYWT that day). If you fit the Uniqlo target body type, I'd definitely check out the linen shirts they have right now - I'm really impressed at the price/quality ratio. As an aside, I do notice that my wardrobe is probably 70/30 Summer/winter- which roughly corresponds to the ratio of cold and hot weather we have.
> 
> hah this pretty much nailed it:beer:
> 
> last night we went to dinner with some friends- when I walked in the restaurant, I had the sleeves on my OCBD rolled up. When we walked out an hour later, it had dropped 30*F. Yeah, it's THAT time of the year...


Thank you all for your input! If I end up moving forward with that Houston job prospect then its nice to hear that I won't totally have to give up on my cold weather gear (since we all know that F/W is the best style season haha). I am from NC so maybe we have similiar climates afterall, albeit TX having hotter summers; but I don't have too much heavy weight apparel anyway as if I were accustomed to frigid Nor'easters.

If I get to wear my Shaggy Dogs (even without a topcoat) and mufflers at least a few times a year then I'd be happy! Would definitely need to stock up on the poplins and linens. And I'll forgo with the Ropers and just keep to my Bean Boots


----------



## orange fury

My wife and I went to my tailor to get some pants altered for her. He acted like he had never met me before.

He was tipped well that day.


----------



## fred johnson

jackizon, Welcome.. you're getting the hang of it, nice start.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> My wife and I went to my tailor to get some pants altered for her. He acted like he had never met me before.
> 
> He was tipped well that day.


Kudos to your tailor - that is a category of client service rarely seen - he's elevated it to game theory level.


----------



## fred johnson

OCBD
Nice outfit, that tie takes those trousers to a new level.


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> Without Billax around lately, I nominate Ensiferous as our current Trad Sensei. Daily perfection....


I move for approval, all are in favor .


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Kudos to your tailor - that is a category of client service rarely seen - he's elevated it to game theory level.


He also has my preferred pants measurements memorized- I'm tempted to mail him some chinos just to see what he does lol.

I've sang his praises before, but my tailor is a great guy from a professional and personal standpoint, which I think is important in that industry.

also, hooray 3,000 posts :happy: - this probably means I spend too much time here lol.


----------



## orange fury

fred johnson said:


> I second and move for approval .


So moved, all in favor...


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> Kudos to your tailor - that is a category of client service rarely seen - he's elevated it to game theory level.


hahaha i love this!


----------



## RT-Bone

Might be the last hurrah for my Norwegian sweaters this year. Looks like spring weather is just on the horizon for us here in NYC. 

Top:
-LLB Norwegian
-Rugby OCBD

Bottom:
-Rugby chinos
-LLB boots 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> So moved, all in favor...


we need to get a moderator to update his title... right now it sits at "senior member" and that's pretty weak sauce.

let's get this moving.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> Without Billax around lately, I nominate Ensiferous as our current Trad Sensei. Daily perfection....


According to Bruce Lee: "When there is freedom from mechanical conditioning, there is simplicity." Or: "I fear not the man who has practiced 10,000 kicks once, but I fear the man who has practiced one kick 10,000 times."

There's the steal, the coast-to-coast-drive, and the 360 slam dunk. Then there's the Tim Duncan: post up on every play, ignore people who call you boring, and retire with 20 ppg, 12 rpg, and five rings.

Ensiferous, I've found your deliberately simple rigs the most instructive, because they've helped me figure out how I should approach dressing for work.


----------



## stcolumba

I have been out of town for several days. When I arrived home, these boots were waiting for me. Jack Erwin, new start-up company in NY, boots made in Spain. Taking them out for a test drive, today.

This blue, olive, and purple sweater is something I picked up many, many years ago when I spent a month in France while I was a university student. The wool never seems to age and is super comfy. I got it in some little, off the beaten track in France, the name, of which, I cannot remember.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

It is warmer in Kansas today, but still pretty cold. Most of the snow has melted. It is one of those days where you don't need a really heavy warm coat, but a lighter coat is not enough.

I went with the heavy overcoat anyway.





Pictured:

Johnston Murphy Aristocraft Wingtips 
Polo Ralph Lauren Slacks 
Vintage no brand name Cashmere Overcoat


----------



## Duvel

Favoirte tweedy jacket (Brooks 3/2 sack), with favorite oxford cloth shirt (Brooks regular fit), with a favorite necktie (from the bygone Reichardt's Men's Store in Des Moines), with O'Connell's surcingle belt and Lands' End chinos. My phone camera color settings are slightly off--the sky's not quite that turquoise. Carrying the famous overcoat--it's above 32F today!


----------



## Duvel

gamma, I have probably said this before, but if I have, it nevertheless bears repeating--that jacket is outstanding!


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> gamma, I have probably said this before, but if I have, it nevertheless bears repeating--that jacket is outstanding!


Thanks, Duvel. It was a rescue project, but I'm glad I saved it.

Upon further reflection, I swapped the pocket square. The pink was too matchy-matchy. Ths is my next-best option:


----------



## Natty Beau

orange fury said:


> He was tipped well that day.


Is it customary to tip one's tailor?


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> gamma, I have probably said this before, but if I have, it nevertheless bears repeating--that jacket is outstanding!


Yes, yes, yes - I can almost feel its wonderful texture just from the picture.


----------



## FLMike

Natty Beau said:


> Is it customary to tip one's tailor?


Was thinking the same thing. I've never tipped my tailor. Is that bad? It's not like she's charging minimum wage.


----------



## Fading Fast

Natty Beau said:


> Is it customary to tip one's tailor?


I looked, but I couldn't find an emoticon of a match being struck at the start of a long fuse leading to a pile of dynamite. So let me just say, methinks this will set off a long heated debate.


----------



## Dave

Got a new shirt and sweater that I wanted to show off!

BB Shetland (Red Fleece line)
PRL tattersall OCBD
Dickies belt
Levi's 505s
J. Crew camp socks
Red Wing Heritage boots

Bean Boots would probably be more trad than Red Wing Heritage boots, but for me personally, if it's not raining or snowing, or the ground's not icy or muddy, then I can't really justify wearing them, which is unfortunate because I think they look cool regardless of weather conditions!


----------



## Tilton

stcolumba said:


> I have been out of town for several days. When I arrived home, these boots were waiting for me. Jack Erwin, new start-up company in NY, boots made in Spain. Taking them out for a test drive, today.
> 
> This blue, olive, and purple sweater is something I picked up many, many years ago when I spent a month in France while I was a university student. The wool never seems to age and is super comfy. I got it in some little, off the beaten track in France, the name, of which, I cannot remember.


Let us know how the boots work out! I was just looking at their Chelsea boot offering the other day - I'd love to hear that they're great.


----------



## Tilton

FLCracka said:


> Was thinking the same thing. I've never tipped my tailor. Is that bad? It's not like she's charging minimum wage.


No, tailors - and especially the alterations lady at the dry cleaner - do not expect to be tipped and they charge accordingly. They're not a shoeshine boy or a waiter that is a cog in a wheel. If your tailor expects to be tipped, your credit card receipt would have a place to put a tip, because too few people are going to tip in cash after paying with plastic (and most pay with plastic) for it to be a viable stream of income without including a tip line. Likely, though, if you're tipping your tailor, s/he thinks you're a sucker and won't tell you otherwise.

EDIT: as a side note: it is generally in especially poor form to tip the business owner - tips are for employees only. He sets the prices and I can assure you that he doesn't set those prices assuming any percentage of customers are going to add a tip.


----------



## Natty Beau

FLCracka said:


> Was thinking the same thing. I've never tipped my tailor. Is that bad? It's not like she's charging minimum wage.


Same here, and he seems to be doing fine. Even knocks $5 off for me from time to time. Also, he's from Greece. Not sure how much culture comes into play...



Fading Fast said:


> I looked, but I couldn't find an emoticon of a match being struck at the start of a long fuse leading to a pile of dynamite. So let me just say, methinks this will set off a long heated debate.


Haha, I see. Well, this is the first I've heard of it. Maybe I'll start a poll later.

Right now I have to dash--off to my tailor's, as a matter of fact!


----------



## orange fury

Ugh, I was trying to make a joke, but apparently it's making me look like a terrible person. So to explain:

My wife and I went to get some pants of hers altered a coue months back- we walked in, and my tailor addressed us like normal customers (not "hey Orange", as is normally the case). While my wife was in the dressing room changing, I told him that I "owed him for that one" (for acting like I wasnt a regular). A couple weeks later I took him a bottle of wine as a Christmas present, and his reaction was to laugh and ask if it was for pretending like he didn't know me with my wife there. I said "well no, this was for Christmas, but sure, that too".

I tried to condense that into a one liner. It apparently failed miserably. No, I don't tip my tailor.


----------



## sskim3

Out to a friends birthday outing. Getting cold again so wearing the usual winter rig. 

Jcrew sweater and flannel shirt and tweed pants
Jab cap
Stanford boots

Finished with gloverall duffle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dave said:


> Got a new shirt and sweater that I wanted to show off!
> 
> BB Shetland (Red Fleece line)
> PRL tattersall OCBD
> Dickies belt
> Levi's 505s
> J. Crew camp socks
> Red Wing Heritage boots
> 
> Bean Boots would probably be more trad than Red Wing Heritage boots, but for me personally, if it's not raining or snowing, or the ground's not icy or muddy, then I can't really justify wearing them, which is unfortunate because I think they look cool regardless of weather conditions!


Dave, I always like seeing Midwestern heritage brands! They're not Wolverines, but they're nice anyway.

I was disappointed to learn recently that the wolverine has never been common in Michigan.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Ugh, I was trying to make a joke, but apparently it's making me look like a terrible person. So to explain:
> 
> My wife and I went to get some pants of hers altered a coue months back- we walked in, and my tailor addressed us like normal customers (not "hey Orange", as is normally the case). While my wife was in the dressing room changing, I told him that I "owed him for that one" (for acting like I wasnt a regular). A couple weeks later I took him a bottle of wine as a Christmas present, and his reaction was to laugh and ask if it was for pretending like he didn't know me with my wife there. I said "well no, this was for Christmas, but sure, that too".
> 
> I tried to condense that into a one liner. It apparently failed miserably. No, I don't tip my tailor.


Ah, good. Glad to hear that. Makes sense. My wife and I use the same tailor, and it's a toss up as to who goes to see her most. So there are no charades going on in our case. That said, I am clearly not as "alterations intensive" as some of y'all.


----------



## K Street




----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Favoirte tweedy jacket (Brooks 3/2 sack), with favorite oxford cloth shirt (Brooks regular fit), with a favorite necktie (from the bygone Reichardt's Men's Store in Des Moines), with O'Connell's surcingle belt and Lands' End chinos. My phone camera color settings are slightly off--the sky's not quite that turquoise. Carrying the famous overcoat--it's above 32F today!


Very nicely done, that belt adds just the right touch. God is in the details.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel. It was a rescue project, but I'm glad I saved it.
> 
> Upon further reflection, I swapped the pocket square. The pink was too matchy-matchy. Ths is my next-best option:


Good, much better IMHO, the look is super.


----------



## jackizod

Just coming from a reporting assignment.
Field Jacket
Ralph Lauren button down
Izod Emblematic bowtie


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Really liking that shirt Dave!



Dave said:


> Got a new shirt and sweater that I wanted to show off!
> 
> BB Shetland (Red Fleece line)
> PRL tattersall OCBD
> Dickies belt
> Levi's 505s
> J. Crew camp socks
> Red Wing Heritage boots
> 
> Bean Boots would probably be more trad than Red Wing Heritage boots, but for me personally, if it's not raining or snowing, or the ground's not icy or muddy, then I can't really justify wearing them, which is unfortunate because I think they look cool regardless of weather conditions!


----------



## fred johnson

Nice, describe parts.


----------



## fred johnson

jackizod said:


> View attachment 14182
> 
> Just coming from a reporting assignment.
> Field Jacket
> Ralph Lauren button down
> Izod Emblematic bowtie


Good looking, I think I have that jacket.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Valley Mills sportcoat (thank you for the semantics correction popinjay), Uniqlo ocbd, Levis 510, Clarks DB.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> Good looking, I think I have that jacket.


It feels like everyone but me here has that jacket!


----------



## Dave

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Really liking that shirt Dave!


Thanks, dude! I must say I like your outfit a lot too!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dave said:


> Thanks, dude! I must say I like your outfit a lot too!


Someone needs to be a party-pooper. Wouldn't a light gray or tan sweater provide more contrast set between the denim and the red/white/blue shirt?


----------



## gamma68

The Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD in Modern Stewart Dress Tartan works very well with the LL Bean Shetland sweater in spruce. Shown with a Timex Weekender and BB cords.


----------



## Dave

SlideGuitarist said:


> Someone needs to be a party-pooper. Wouldn't a light gray or tan sweater provide more contrast set between the denim and the red/white/blue shirt?


Funny you should say that, as I also got a heather gray BB Shetland in addition to the navy one (they both arrived a few days ago). That day, I had a hard time deciding which of the two sweaters I wanted to wear first!


----------



## bignilk

fred johnson said:


> Nice, describe parts.


Not quite sure who you're addressing, but I'll go.

BB 132q OCBD
Alan Paine lambswool vest
Southwick camel hair SC
Unknown made in Italy silk tie 
Unknown orphan charcoal glen plaid trousers
Armstrong & Wilson glen plaid PS
Made in India Florshiem long wings


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> The Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD in Modern Stewart Dress Tartan works very well with the LL Bean Shetland sweater in spruce. Shown with a Timex Weekender and BB cords.


That's what I'm talking about, great combination.


----------



## fred johnson

bignilk said:


> Not quite sure who you're addressing, but I'll go.
> 
> BB 132q OCBD
> Alan Paine lambswool vest
> Southwick camel hair SC
> Unknown made in Italy silk tie
> Unknown orphan charcoal glen plaid trousers
> Armstrong & Wilson glen plaid PS
> Made in India Florshiem long wings


Still nice although trousers don't come across as glen plaid.


----------



## stcolumba

Tilton said:


> Let us know how the boots work out! I was just looking at their Chelsea boot offering the other day - I'd love to hear that they're great.


After the first wearing, the boot started to break in. The sole and heel are hefty duty as advertised. For me, the fit is good. For the price, I thought "How can I go wrong?"


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> That's what I'm talking about, great combination.


Agreed: unpretentious but handsome.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great rig!


----------



## Flairball

Very nice. The only thing I would have done differently would be to wear a less busy tie, but that's just my preference. How do you like the Alan Payne sweater?


----------



## Flairball

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Valley Mills sportcoat (thank you for the semantics correction popinjay), Uniqlo ocbd, Levis 510, Clarks DB.


I think I like that SC. Any pics of the whole thing?


----------



## orange fury

Rig to go grocery shopping earlier tonight:





LL Bean "Wallace" flannel/ragg wool sweater/boots/belt - Levi 505's


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! I posted one in the thrift store brag section, i just sent it off to have the sleeves shortened a bit but will repost when it comes back.



Flairball said:


> I think I like that SC. Any pics of the whole thing?


----------



## stcolumba

3rd Sunday of Lent. Home, after spending 6 hours "on the bench".


----------



## stcolumba

An amazing sweater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I pulled a marathon Mass myself today as well haha. There seems to be quite a few "bead twirlers" on this forum which is very refreshing. Not too many cloth-related sites on the internet that are as open minded about members religious affiliations (Not that i really want to get into that, just nice that we dont have to hide it).



stcolumba said:


> 3rd Sunday of Lent. Home, after spending 6 hours "on the bench".


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> An amazing sweater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you stcolumba!


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba, was the shadow of the window muntins intentional and carefully composed? :biggrin:



stcolumba said:


> 3rd Sunday of Lent. Home, after spending 6 hours "on the bench".


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> stcolumba, was the shadow of the window muntins intentional and carefully composed? :biggrin:


Ha, ha! No, I am not that clever. Did not realize it until I posted.


----------



## Flairball

A few different levels of outdoor trad on display, today. Spending the afternoon in the woods.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> Ha, ha! No, I am not that clever. Did not realize it until I posted.


In that case then, in a way it makes that image very interesting for the.... serendipity perhaps? It's a great shot!


----------



## Dave

Just wanted to show off yet another new shirt and sweater . . .





BB Shetland (Red Fleece)
PRL OCBD
Dickies belt (not visible)
Levi's 505s

Not pictured so as not to piss off some folks on here:
Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks and Lucchese 1883 burnished tan (actually more like a reddish-tan) cowboy boots


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> Ha, ha! No, I am not that clever. Did not realize it until I posted.


Great Shot of a great rig, Amen


----------



## orange fury

Not really trad, but we're helping some friends move today and it's pouring and cold, so I'm testing out my chamois for the first time. I like:


LL Bean chamois shirt/belt/boots - Levi's - Tyler's L/S t-shirt


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon: channeling my inner plaid


----------



## Dave

SlideGuitarist said:


> Dave, I always like seeing Midwestern heritage brands! They're not Wolverines, but they're nice anyway.
> 
> I was disappointed to learn recently that the wolverine has never been common in Michigan.


Hey, thanks!

I assume your last sentence is in reference to the animal, not the brand name. To that, I say, don't be disappointed! Apparently wolverines are ferocious MFers that kill prey many times larger than themselves! ;-)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I know that I've already complimented you on the Bean shirt, how is the functionality so far?



orange fury said:


> Not really trad, but we're helping some friends move today and it's pouring and cold, so I'm testing out my chamois for the first time. I like:
> 
> 
> LL Bean chamois shirt/belt/boots - Levi's - Tyler's L/S t-shirt


----------



## Jovan

How I Learned to Stop Complaining and Love the Half-Windsor

Burberry's blazer
Ledbury shirt
Banana Republic tie (from 2006, made in Italy -- no longer so these days)
Kent Wang pocket square
L.L.Bean flannels
Allen Edmonds


----------



## bignilk

Flairball said:


> Very nice. The only thing I would have done differently would be to wear a less busy tie, but that's just my preference. How do you like the Alan Payne sweater?


 Thanks flairball. A compliment coming from you. I thought the tie could have some character since the rest of the rig was lacking pattern. The sweater is the only vest I own, an eBay acquisition. But it is useful/versatile and it makes me want to get some more vests. Quite nice for my first vest. Your example is one to follow.


----------



## fred johnson

Jovan said:


> How I Learned to Stop Complaining and Love the Half-Windsor
> 
> Burberry's blazer
> Ledbury shirt
> Banana Republic tie (from 2006, made in Italy -- no longer so these days)
> Kent Wang pocket square
> L.L.Bean flannels
> Allen Edmonds


At last, the 6/2 DB makes an appearance! Very well done and I think the Winsor is just fine with that shirt.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba,
Great casual weekend look, curious about the bottom parts to get the full picture.


----------



## Jovan

Thanks, though it is a half-Windsor -- the tie is just very robust. I've worn a full Windsor knot maybe one or two times before in my entire life.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Well done Jovan


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan - spot on, very classic look. The thought you put into each piece and detail really shows. 

Ensiferous - Your earlier outfit with the Fair Isle is like a clinic in how to mix colors - blues, grays, browns wonderfully while also elegantly working in two strong patterns (it might be a question for another thread, but isn't it amazing how Fair Isle patterns work well with so many other patters even though, on paper, you would think a Fair Isle would be hard to match with anything). 

stcolumba - great outfit (love the hefty look of the sport coat), but the artistic effect of the mullions' shadows is fantastic.


----------



## orange fury

Boring today:


Bean shetland - RL chinos - Brooks OCBD - LE belt - Bass Weejuns


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LLB Signature tweed
-BB OCBD 

Bottom:
-LE cords
-J.Crew Macs






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Red label JAB 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
Britches of GTown tie
LE flannels
AE shell captoes


----------



## gamma68

Ralph Lauren Polo Scottish tweed
Barbour tattersall shirt
Arnie wool knit tie
with LE khakis, Pantherella tweed socks, Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Flairball

Trying something a little different, today. Unsure if the cranberry cords work with this SC. Anyway, got to take a chance once in a while. Thought?



















Barbour boots going on before I leave the house.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma, another hit and those shoes, although my taste, actually look very comfortable. That Barbour shirt has an incredible classic roll.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Trying something a little different, today. Unsure if the cranberry cords work with this SC. Anyway, got to take a chance once in a while. Thought?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour boots going on before I leave the house.


Daring but works for me, colors seem complementary to my eyes.


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC, I like it, especially that shirt/tie combination. This rig would work nicely with lighter weight trousers as a spring staple; something about the colors in the jacket and tie combination.


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> gamma, another hit and those shoes, although my taste, actually look very comfortable. That Barbour shirt has an incredible classic roll.


Thanks, Fred. The boots are actually quite comfortable, even if the throat opening is rather large.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, fantastic outfit - the sport coat, shirt, tie, socks and shoes are all interesting trad items. The sport coat is another example of why I'm glad Ralph - for all the nitpickey faults we all can find with his clothes - does what he does. That fabric looks incredibly thick and rich, the throat latch is a great detail and that pocket is fantastic.

Do you know the name of that style of pocket, as it appears to be a patch pocket but with a fold [or pleat] of extra material where it attaches to the main body of the jacket?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, fantastic outfit - the sport coat, shirt, tie, socks and shoes are all interesting trad items. The sport coat is another example of why I'm glad Ralph - for all the nitpickey faults we all can find with his clothes - does what he does. That fabric looks incredibly thick and rich, the throat latch is a great detail and that pocket is fantastic.
> 
> Do you know the name of that style of pocket, as it appears to be a patch pocket but with a fold [or pleat] of extra material where it attaches to the main body of the jacket?


Thanks, FF. This jacket has become one of my favorites. The style is called a "bellows" pocket. It's designed to expand so you can stuff it with shotgun shells, small game or other items. Since I'm not a hunter, I find it useful for my wallet or cell phone.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma thank you - it's a beautiful garment.


----------



## FLMike

An occasional guilty pleasure today...Hermes tie. Other: Hickey Freeman navy pinstripe suit, BB non-iron PPBD, Alden black full-staps.


----------



## sskim3

FLCracka said:


> An occasional guilty pleasure today...Hermes tie. Other: Hickey Freeman navy pinstripe suit, BB non-iron PPBD, Alden black full-staps.


I have BB PP OCBD and JPress PP OCBD and can never get my roll looking like that! Kudos to you sir!


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68, your Barbour tattersall shirt has a generous BD collar, with a great roll too. My Barbour shirts have all had skimpy collars. Is yours very new, or very old? Maybe they have changed for the better. Looks fantastic.


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast, thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> gamma68, your Barbour tattersall shirt has a generous BD collar, with a great roll too. My Barbour shirts have all had skimpy collars. Is yours very new, or very old? Maybe they have changed for the better. Looks fantastic.


Thanks, sir, for the compliments. I bought that shirt a little over a year ago, so it's relatively new. You may want to check out Barbour's latest offerings.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

j crew tartan broadcloth shirt
Barbour Beaufort
Lands end 5 pocket chinos
Vintage made in USA bean blutchers


----------



## WipitDC

Today -

Suit: J. Press (fabric by William Halstead)
Shirt/Tie: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Allen Edmonds Randolph


----------



## jackizod

Izod sweater vest
Lauren button down 
Lauren emblematic repp tie 
Lauren Chinos


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great look! Is the izod new or vintage?



jackizod said:


> Izod sweater vest
> Lauren button down
> Lauren emblematic repp tie
> Lauren Chinos
> View attachment 14214


----------



## jackizod

Thanks.! Yes, the Izod is of the current line. I purchased this at Carson's a little more than a year ago. However, I believe they still carry this sweater if you're interested.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks for the info! That color is perfect for a viyella shirt that is in my closet.



jackizod said:


> Thanks.! Yes, the Izod is of thecurrent line. I purchased this at Carson's a little more than a year ago. However, I believe they still carry this sweater if you're interested.


----------



## K Street

WipitDC said:


> Today -
> 
> Suit: J. Press (fabric by William Halstead)
> Shirt/Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Randolph


Looks good. Always nice to see a JP suit on the board.


----------



## WipitDC

Thank you, KStreet.

Your post on the tweed/pink thread was fantastic!


----------



## Jovan

PaultheSwede said:


> Well done Jovan


Thank you.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan - spot on, very classic look. The thought you put into each piece and detail really shows.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I was actually a little inspired by a certain film seen the night before.



WipitDC said:


> Today -
> 
> Suit: J. Press (fabric by William Halstead)
> Shirt/Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Randolph


Thumbs up here. I think the jacket sleeves need a touch letting out though.



jackizod said:


> Izod sweater vest
> Lauren button down
> Lauren emblematic repp tie
> Lauren Chinos
> View attachment 14214


Not bad, but wish I could see the rest!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I was really hoping that temperaturs would stay in the 40s for a while, so I could keep wearing tweeds, wool sweaters, etc. Dang. Anyway, here's me on a trip to the neighborhood sushi place. Slacks: LE moleskins; shirt: some Izod thing my mom got me, bless her; sweater: Pendelton, USA-made.



Spoiler



I didn't recommend the white T under the LLB sweater, but what the heck, he dressed himself with a minimum of fuss. LE chinos, LLB loafers, polka dot socks from HappySocks (which my kids love):


----------



## Jovan

Looks fine to me. I sometimes wear high crew neck tees under v-neck sweaters for casual attire.


----------



## orange fury

That's a fantastic sweater Slide, love the color


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thanks, I appreciate it. I was actually a little inspired by a certain film seen the night before.


And the movie and character were?


----------



## orange fury

Boring again today- contrary to appearances, the sweater is navy:


LLB shetland - RL chinos - BB shirt - LE belt - Bass loafers


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## CMDC

BB sportcoat
BB blue ocbd
LE repp
Samuelsohn trousers
AE Sanford


----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


>


WOW... details on the jacket please!!


----------



## Flairball

Casual today. Happy that the weather has warmed a bit. The trail will be muddy, but the dog and I shall walk it anyway.


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> BB sportcoat
> BB blue ocbd
> LE repp
> Samuelsohn trousers
> AE Sanford


Outstanding colors!!! Really good!


----------



## stcolumba

Bow Tie Tuesday. Shirt and tie: Brooks Bros Blue blazer: local tailor


----------



## stcolumba

Monday's outfit: Suit Supply suit and tie; Brooks Bros shirt; Jack Erwin wingtip boots


----------



## MythReindeer

Flairball, your sweater vest game is always top notch.


----------



## FLMike

Day two of occasional guilty pleasure: Ferragamo tie. Other: Samuelsohn suit, BB PPBD, Alden color 8 full-straps


----------



## Duvel

Nice, Fla, but where's your dimple, son!?


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> Nice, Fla, but where's your dimple, son!?


You can't force a dimple. Either the tie wants to dimple or it doesn't. Yesterday's did, today's doesn't.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

BEAUTIFUL tweed! I am very envious!



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## gamma68

Very vintage and casual today:


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Very vintage and casual today:


Your label matches my new mug:


seriously though, great rig


----------



## stcolumba

Afternoon errands. The temperature is above freezing but there is a damp chill in the air. Lots of wool is needed still.
Chippewa Woolen Mills Mackinaw Coat
LL Bean plaid flannel

*@Gamma*: nice down vest!


----------



## Ensiferous

katch said:


> WOW... details on the jacket please!!


Thanks katch. Vintage, circa 1955-59, from a long-gone northeastern men's shop.

YoungSoulRebel, thank you.


----------



## Duvel

Now I'm wondering if I shoulda picked up that Pendleton shirt I saw at the thrift shop. I like this on you, gamma. I just never feel sure how they work for me, or what is really a good look or an authentic look. This one said it was virgin wool, made in the USA, and had a "Country Traditionals" tag on the front tail.



gamma68 said:


> Very vintage and casual today:


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for your kind remarks, fellas. OF, I love the mug. I think our friend StC also has that mug. I want one!

Duvel, if you like the Pendleton shirt and the way it feels/looks, why not pick it up? Wear it and enjoy it.

Although not visible in my photos, I really like the chest flap pockets on my shirt and the collar loop--very vintage features.

As for authenticity, well, I think a Pendleton shirt pairs pretty well with most anything you might wear on a casual early fall or early spring day. I'd suggest taking a look at some vintage Pendleton advertisements:


----------



## Jovan

PointClickTailor suit
Ledbury shirt
Bert Pulitzer tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Chippewa Woolen Mills Mackinaw Coat
> LL Bean plaid flannel


WOW, nice combination!


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, gamma. No sooner said than done. Mine lacks the flap pockets--just has one usual shirt pocket. But it has the distinctive long-ish collar points, and it is all virgin wool, made in the USA. So for $3, I figure this outdoor man will get some use from it.

The added value? I could wear it as a shirt, or as a shirt jacket. It is an XL, so it is just slightly big in the shoulders, giving me a fit much like my LL Bean chamois cloth shirt, and the long collars and the collar/placket lining give it that feel, too.

What's also interesting is the label. From what I know, it appears to have a 1950s/60s era designer label. Could it really be that old?



gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your kind remarks, fellas. OF, I love the mug. I think our friend StC also has that mug. I want one!
> 
> Duvel, if you like the Pendleton shirt and the way it feels/looks, why not pick it up? Wear it and enjoy it.
> 
> Although not visible in my photos, I really like the chest flap pockets on my shirt and the collar loop--very vintage features.
> 
> As for authenticity, well, I think a Pendleton shirt pairs pretty well with most anything you might wear on a casual early fall or early spring day. I'd suggest taking a look at some vintage Pendleton advertisements:


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Thanks, gamma. No sooner said than done. Mine lacks the flap pockets--just has one usual shirt pocket. But it has the distinctive long-ish collar points, and it is all virgin wool, made in the USA. So for $3, I figure this outdoor man will get some use from it.
> 
> The added value? I could wear it as a shirt, or as a shirt jacket. It is an XL, so it is just slightly big in the shoulders, giving me a fit much like my LL Bean chamois cloth shirt, and the long collars and the collar/placket lining give it that feel, too.
> 
> What's also interesting is the label. From what I know, it appears to have a 1950s/60s era designer label. Could it really be that old?


If it has the woolmark, then it is newer than 60's. In the 50's, they started turning the pattern on the pocket 45 degrees from the pattern on the shirt. If the pattern is the same on the pocket then it is late 40's or earlier. If the size is not on the bottom corner of the tag, then it is from the 30's - 40's. I have found a few that old. I found a bathrobe that was from the 30's.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Thanks, gamma. No sooner said than done. Mine lacks the flap pockets--just has one usual shirt pocket. But it has the distinctive long-ish collar points, and it is all virgin wool, made in the USA. So for $3, I figure this outdoor man will get some use from it.
> 
> The added value? I could wear it as a shirt, or as a shirt jacket. It is an XL, so it is just slightly big in the shoulders, giving me a fit much like my LL Bean chamois cloth shirt, and the long collars and the collar/placket lining give it that feel, too.
> 
> What's also interesting is the label. From what I know, it appears to have a 1950s/60s era designer label. Could it really be that old?


I have 4 vintage topsters and 2 current Board Shirts- Pendleton is awesome


----------



## oxford cloth button down

WipitDC said:


> Today -
> 
> Suit: J. Press (fabric by William Halstead)
> Shirt/Tie: Brooks Brothers
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds Randolph


Very nice suit.


----------



## ThePopinjay

With all this snow melting and rain rolling in today, a boat might be a smarter way to get to class.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

FLCracka said:


> Day two of occasional guilty pleasure: Ferragamo tie. Other: Samuelsohn suit, BB PPBD, Alden color 8 full-straps


Great roll. Nice suit, too. Have you ever tried the Greenwich II model? This picture () from O'Connell's has me interested. However, they have other sport coats in that model that don't look as good.

Also, dimples are made not born.


----------



## Duvel

^ Smiling at this! Some of my dimples are more difficult births than others, but I love them all equally.


----------



## Duvel

Drat. I was mistaken. It seems my Pendleton label is 1970s-era. It has the wool symbol. Still, not bad.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great roll. Nice suit, too. Have you ever tried the Greenwich II model? This picture () from O'Connell's has me interested. However, they have other sport coats in that model that don't look as good.
> 
> Also, dimples are made not born.


Thanks, OCBD. I have never tried the Greenich II model...it looks nice. My Samuelsohn is actually a darted 3-button model that I bought probably 15 years ago. I love the fabric but not so much the cut or style.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I usually am not a big fan of DB trench coats, but you really make it work! Very nice!



ThePopinjay said:


> With all this snow melting and rain rolling in today, a boat might be a smarter way to get to class.


----------



## Roycru

Showing how I feel about some men's shoes that we saw at Neiman-Marcus.....

I am wearing a Brooks Brothers (Marks & Sparks era) Brooksweave Tropical Worsted (it was around 85 here today) suit that I got in 2000, a Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt, and tie, a Gucci pocket square that my friend who I had lunch with gave me for my birthday in 1976 and (out of the picture), Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands.

The total cost of everything that I am wearing is less than the cost of the shoes that I am holding......


----------



## K Street




----------



## gamma68

Nobleprofessor said:


> If it has the woolmark, then it is newer than 60's. In the 50's, they started turning the pattern on the pocket 45 degrees from the pattern on the shirt. If the pattern is the same on the pocket then it is late 40's or earlier. If the size is not on the bottom corner of the tag, then it is from the 30's - 40's. I have found a few that old. I found a bathrobe that was from the 30's.


The Woolmark logo was introduced in 1964, so Duvel's shirt could still be from the 1960s, but no earlier than 1964.


----------



## orange fury

Went to our friends' house for a casual dinner, decided to try throwing on a board shirt as a light jacket. I liked it actually:


Pendleton Board Shirt - BB OCBD - RL chinos - LE belt - Bass loafers


----------



## orange fury

Being boring again, but this time it's because I was up way too late last night and just threw on clothes this morning:


Same thing as yesterday with different colors: LL Bean shetland - RL chinos - BB OCBD - LE belt - Bass Weejuns


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## CMDC

I've long been looking for a green blazer for year round wear. I have a nice cashmere sack but it is more of a fall/winter jacket. I've wanted to pull the trigger on the O'C's house model, but with an already ridiculously bulging closet, shelling out $400 doesn't seem attractive at this time. Plus, there's always one out there in thrift-land waiting for me.

In the meantime I picked up the Lands End one and I'm actually pretty pleased with it. After one of their recent 30% off sales, I think it came to $75. It's darted but I can live with that. The buttons are kind of cheap and will be replaced, but otherwise I think I'll wear it a lot. If anyone is interested, here's the link...

https://www.landsend.com/products/mens-dress-code-blend-hopsack-blazer/id_186190

LE bottle green blazer
BB white pinpoint ocbd
JCrew repp
LLB double l's
AE Shelton


----------



## Duvel

Very nice, CMDC. I do like a green blazer. The stance on the LE blazer you're wearing looks very "trad" for such a contemporary version. I like it a lot. 

Myself, while I don't have photos yet, I am following the advice of OCDB, via his recent blog posting, to get in as much tweed wearing as possible yet this season. I also lament the end of the tweed season, so if it's going to be even slightly chilly in the next few weeks, the tweeds are going to get some more wear.


----------



## orange fury

CMDC said:


> I've long been looking for a green blazer for year round wear. I have a nice cashmere sack but it is more of a fall/winter jacket. I've wanted to pull the trigger on the O'C's house model, but with an already ridiculously bulging closet, shelling out $400 doesn't seem attractive at this time. Plus, there's always one out there in thrift-land waiting for me.
> 
> In the meantime I picked up the Lands End one and I'm actually pretty pleased with it. After one of their recent 30% off sales, I think it came to $75. It's darted but I can live with that. The buttons are kind of cheap and will be replaced, but otherwise I think I'll wear it a lot. If anyone is interested, here's the link...
> 
> https://www.landsend.com/products/mens-dress-code-blend-hopsack-blazer/id_186190
> 
> LE bottle green blazer
> BB white pinpoint ocbd
> JCrew repp
> LLB double l's
> AE Shelton


Im a big fan of this. I've been wanting a free. Blazer and was unaware that LE carried one, marked down no less. Ruh roh...


----------



## Duvel

Believe it or not, now that I've added a green blazer to the closet (courtesy CMDC), I find myself thinking about a maroon or scarlet blazer. My father has worn one for years, and I used to not think much of it, but now I think it's a great option on him.


----------



## Flairball

Wow, it's really warmed up around here. Might even see the ground before too long. Casual-ish, today.


----------



## fred johnson

Jovan,
Looking Good!


----------



## fred johnson

Pop,
Nothing beats a nicely detailed Trench Coat, Nice.


----------



## fred johnson

E,
nice combination of shirt & tie, works well with the tweed and beautiful collar roll.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Wow, it's really warmed up around here. Might even see the ground before too long. Casual-ish, today.


fairball,
I always like your rigs, especially the "outdoorsy" ones with the cap; always casually impressive and no-nonsense.


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC,
Love the whole rig and especially the saddles with the LLB's. Blazer/tie combination is spot on.


----------



## fred johnson

Roycru,
Very "Richard Press look, wears well and looks great, except for that shoe. It does however, with you holding it, nicely illustrates the contrast between good taste and no taste.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> Roycru,
> Very "Richard Press look, wears well and looks great, except for that shoe. It does however, with you holding it, nicely illustrates the contrast between good taste and no taste.


It also illustrates the expression "more money than sense."


----------



## sskim3

I can sort of feel spring coming soon. In the 40/ and supposed to hit the 50s by midday. First of many days without an overcoat

LE sportscoat 
Jpress shirt
Giacomo tie that feels like ancient madder
LE pants
Florsheim shel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, sskim3! Beautiful jacket!

& yes, I miss my old overcoat. Much as people hate the cold, I'm often sorry to put away my cold-weather outerwear, sweaters, jackets, and such.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Believe it or not, now that I've added a green blazer to the closet (courtesy CMDC), I find myself thinking about a maroon or scarlet blazer. My father has worn one for years, and I used to not think much of it, but now I think it's a great option on him.


Ive wanted a maroon or burgundy blazer for a while. I had a burgundy velvet dinner jacket that I loved, but unfortunately it became to big for me.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Stanley Black flannel blazer
BB blue university stripe shirt
Vintage Briar wool challis tie (made in Italy)
Brighton belt (unseen)
BB wool Loro Piana trousers
Gold Toe socks
Vintage Johnston & Murphy saddle shoes (made in USA)


----------



## Duvel

Perfect, gamma! Just great. Sharp blazer, and outstanding necktie and shirt combination.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

I think I finally achieved a collar roll!

I usually wear point collar (semi spread shirts with suits), but I have a hearing today and the judge would fit in here very well. Lots of OCBD and repp ties.

Here is my attempt at a collar roll.

Wearing Lands End OCBD with Daks Stripe Tie



and my new to me Hanover Shell Cordovan Tassel Loafers


----------



## Brio1

SlideGuitarist said:


> It also illustrates the expression "more money than sense."


It's what we have come to expect from tacky Needless Markup the favorite store of Bruno Gehard. :icon_pale:


----------



## Dave

Probably not enough contrast here, but since it's in the low 80s, and chambray is light, I decided to wear my chambray shirt.

LE chambray button down
Dickies belt (hard to tell in the photo, but it's brown)
Levi's 505 jeans
Gold Toe argyle socks (again, it's hard to tell, but they're navy)
made-in-USA vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, ocbd. Per your blog advice, I'm in my old Orvis 3/2 tweed jacket today. It's just barely chilly enough.


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> fairball,
> I always like your rigs, especially the "outdoorsy" ones with the cap; always casually impressive and no-nonsense.


Thanks. I'm a pretty outdoorsy guy (about to go out snowshoeing with the dog), and feel comfortable dressing more or less in the British countyside style. I wear a uniform at work, and wear clothing like this for no other reason that I want to, so I can get away with being relatively casual.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Duvel. I liked your olive trousers with the navy/red striped surcingle combo the other day. It had the right "pop" to it.


----------



## ThePopinjay

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I usually am not a big fan of DB trench coats, but you really make it work! Very nice!





fred johnson said:


> Pop,
> Nothing beats a nicely detailed Trench Coat, Nice.


Thanks guys! There is a beauty in a garment that is so utterly practical and classic, I don't know what I'd do without it.


----------



## Winny94

Duvel said:


> Favoirte tweedy jacket (Brooks 3/2 sack), with favorite oxford cloth shirt (Brooks regular fit), with a favorite necktie (from the bygone Reichardt's Men's Store in Des Moines), with O'Connell's surcingle belt and Lands' End chinos. My phone camera color settings are slightly off--the sky's not quite that turquoise. Carrying the famous overcoat--it's above 32F today!


Did Reichardt's generally carry good stuff? I'm new to the area, and see quite abit of their stuff in the local thrift shops. Same with Mr.Bs and Badowers.


----------



## orange fury

Winny94 said:


> Did Reichardt's generally carry good stuff? I'm new to the area, and see quite abit of their stuff in the local thrift shops. Same with Mr.Bs and Badowers.


One of my favorite ties is a Robert Talbott for Reichardt's


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel, I won't quote your selfie again, but that outfit is very nice. Oh, I'm supposed to say "rig," right? The chinos are olive, right? I like that.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Slide. Yes, olive chinos. Actually, according to Lands' End, it's their "forest green" color or something like that. Olive by any other name, etc. ... 

@Winny94, yes, it was a good store, very "trad," although not self-consciously so.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## sskim3

Fellas great rigs all around. Since spring is just around the corner, gonna get the most out of the cooler weather rigs while I can.



Spoiler



Magee donegal tweed jacket
Italian brand merino wool cardigan
JPress OCBD
BB makers tie (feels like ancient madder but not labeled)
JPress trousers
AE la salle



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. Sorry for all of the blurry images lately. I have defaulted to using my phone for pics out of convenience, but the quality is suffering when I resize them.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

sskim3 said:


> Fellas great rigs all around. Since spring is just around the corner, gonna get the most out of the cooler weather rigs while I can.
> 
> ...


Very handsome look!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> Ive wanted a maroon or burgundy blazer for a while. I had a burgundy velvet dinner jacket that I loved, but unfortunately it became to big for me.


As have I. I've got one Harris Tweed in a brown that tends toward burgundy already. I'm not sure I'd wear these colors to work, but they are attractive. Bilbo's seems to be of corduroy.


----------



## stcolumba

While not especially Trad, today, at least, is a conservative look.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

This is how I dress when I work from home, although, to be truthful, I just took my dad out to an Indian restaurant. Brooks OCBD, Brooks brushed twill trousers, AE Mactavish, _very_ old Orvis/John Molloy Donegal tweed (which might always have been too short for me?), cheapo PS, in natural light:

Indoors, with naan as prop, per Billax's suggestion:


----------



## Duvel

Love that tie, sskim. And I agree about the tweed wearing. It's in the 60s today, and I wore my tweedy Brooks anyway. I am actually looking forward to next week's forecast of a dip back into the 40s.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Ensiferous, you wear a tweed as well as anyone I have seen. It just looks right on you.

Well done, very well done.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you, eagle2250.


----------



## gamma68

Simple layers for Spring. Plenty warm for temps in the low 50s:



Barbour Bedale w/zip-in lining
Brooks Brothers wool rugby shirt
Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD


----------



## Flairball

Nothing too serious, today. LLB up top, and on my feet. And blue jeans.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

i had to be in Court today, so I decided to go prettty conservative.



My suit is a Daniel Cremiux (its a Dillard Store label). But, the fabric is Loro Piana. Despite being "just" a store brand suit, it is one of my favorites because the fabric is so luxurious. Before I knew about Loro Piana I was not aware just how wonderful suit fabric could feel!

The tie is an older Brooks Brothers Makers pindot tie, shirt is Brooks Brothers Point collar.

My Shoes are older Cole Haans. I think everyone agrees that Cole Haan has really declined in recent years. But, I was surprised how well these have held up. I really keep them just because of the color. You might not be able to tell in this picture, but they are a really interesting brownish burgundy color. Cole Haan called it Mahogany. It was discontinued after a short run. I think most people don't know whether to treat it like brown or a cordovan-like burgundy.

I'm not usually a fan of brown shoes with grey, but I know a lot of you guys are. I actually do like it in this case.


----------



## Patrick06790

Wabbit season...duck season

Naah.

Mud season!

A rare foray into a semi-spread collar


----------



## Dave

I should've used a different angle; it looks like I have love handles.

LE flannel shirt
Dickies belt
Levi's 505 jeans
Woolrich socks
8" Bean boots


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Wabbit season...duck season
> 
> Naah.
> 
> Mud season!
> 
> A rare foray into a semi-spread collar


Very nice. Who makes the suit? I'd like to find something like that. I'm guessing that your tie is a sign of your longing to be knee deep in a stream. I'm breaking out next week and heading to the Swift with a buddy.


----------



## Patrick06790

No name suit I found in a thrift shop. Not a single indication of who, where, when or anything. Not even a union tag.

I fished the Farmington Wednesday. Didn't catch anything but it was nice to get out


----------



## LeeLo

New JAB Red Label Tweed courtesy of Dr. D


----------



## Jovan

That is a fantastic tweed. Lapels are a good width, has swelled edges, etc. Can't argue with the rest of your clothing either.


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo, welcome. Nice post - very Ivy. You'll become very familiar with OCBD, a member who has an intimate understand and feel for 1950s Ivy attire - you look like you lean that way as well. Great roll to the collar.


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, Leelo. Nice tweed and great collar roll! And welcome!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nice rig Dave. How do you like the LE flannel? Ive been on the fence about ordering onr.


Dave said:


> I should've used a different angle; it looks like I have love handles.
> 
> LE flannel shirt
> Dickies belt
> Levi's 505 jeans
> Woolrich socks
> 8" Bean boots


----------



## Dave

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Nice rig Dave. How do you like the LE flannel? Ive been on the fence about ordering onr.


Thanks! I really like the LE flannel a lot; I also have a red one with black checks.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Welcome, LeeLo! You picked a perfect introductory rig.


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> Welcome, LeeLo! You picked a perfect introductory rig.


I agree it is a very solid rig, but not his first. LeeLo has graced us with about a half-dozen equally solid rigs over the past few months. Please keep 'em coming!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

These are from Thursday (which I posted), but I thought that they were cool. Hope no one minds.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Ensiferous, you wear a tweed as well as anyone I have seen. It just looks right on you.
> 
> Well done, very well done.


+1. I don't trust my monitor under indoor lighting, so can you confirm that those are dark brown corduroys? As always, I find your economy of means instructive.


----------



## Tahmasp

Sorry for the monstrous size of this photo...not exactly sure how to re-size. J Press flannel 3/2 sack, Sid Mashburn bengal stripe semi-spread collar shirt, Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, Alden tassel mocs


----------



## FLMike

^Superb, Tahmasp! Shoes?


----------



## Ensiferous

^Looking good, guys.


----------



## Tahmasp

FLCracka said:


> ^Superb, Tahmasp! Shoes?


Thanks! Edited the post to include shoe shot.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous said:


>


Dang! Razor crease! Ensiferous, what are those shoes? The toebox seems slightly more rounded than on old Florsheims...like those directly below.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Here's another of my "What was I thinking when I bought this?" postings. I took my dad out to dinner, and thought I'd try to find a use for the Corneliani woven silk below (light blue with streaks of charcoal). This is my Prince of Darkness Harris tweed (a blackish blue and dark brown on a gray ground, shot through with rust) from Tweedy Don, ecru BB OCBD (new, thus not soft enough to roll), old Florsheim shell gunboats, Zanella trousers, BB wool argyles. Is this look too severe for a tweed jacket? Anyway, I managed to splatter food (raita, not vindaloo, fortunately) on the tie, and had to go out again later, resulting in a _second_ rig featuring a rust knit tie, which I think looks a little friendlier.


----------



## Jovan

Nothing you haven't seen before.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD - fantastic tie.


----------



## FLMike

Sperry Top-Sider Authentic Originals. Not shown: Patagonia board shorts, Columbia fishing shirt


----------



## Duvel

I like Sperry Topsiders. I have some ancient ones that are overdue for restringing. But they get better and better with each passing season.


----------



## Ensiferous

SlideGuitarist said:


> Ensiferous, what are those shoes? The toebox seems slightly more rounded than on old Florsheims...


SlideGuitarist, they are vintage Bostonians.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Tahmasp said:


> Sorry for the monstrous size of this photo...not exactly sure how to re-size. J Press flannel 3/2 sack, Sid Mashburn bengal stripe semi-spread collar shirt, Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, Alden tassel mocs


fantastic! Great suit, great shirt and tie and great shoes! Love the whole thing!


----------



## stcolumba

Not liturgically correct for Laetare Sunday. I need to find a rose-colored tie.


----------



## stcolumba

Tahmasp said:


> Sorry for the monstrous size of this photo...not exactly sure how to re-size. J Press flannel 3/2 sack, Sid Mashburn bengal stripe semi-spread collar shirt, Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, Alden tassel mocs


Splendid tie and shirt combination!


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> Sperry Top-Sider Authentic Originals. Not shown: Patagonia board shorts, Columbia fishing shirt


That's it rub it in... Still cold here in CT


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tahmasp said:


> Sorry for the monstrous size of this photo...not exactly sure how to re-size. J Press flannel 3/2 sack, Sid Mashburn bengal stripe semi-spread collar shirt, Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, Alden tassel mocs...


Tahmasp, very nice! The last few months on this thread have really won me over to tassel loafers and gray flannels.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon errands.

Jack Erwin boots. VERY comfortable.
Brooks Bros chinos
J Crew Gingham shirt
Sweater: a preppy name that I'd rather not mention. But, it is light and comfortable.


----------



## Duvel

Nice, stc. I'm surprised that the J. Crew collar actually looks of decent collar point length. Is is an older one?

A preppy name that you'd rather not mention? Hmm. If I guess, will you nod your head? Did Uncle Ralph have anything to do with it? Or someone from a Vineyard?


----------



## conductor

Church garb today:


----------



## Reuben

Little shoulder for my tastes, but the fantastic pattern makes up for it. For some reason the entire rig puts me in mind of StC . . .






























Spoiler


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> Nice, stc. I'm surprised that the J. Crew collar actually looks of decent collar point length. Is is an older one?
> 
> A preppy name that you'd rather not mention? Hmm. If I guess, will you nod your head? Did Uncle Ralph have anything to do with it? Or someone from a Vineyard?


Nodding...


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Church garb today:


excellent!


----------



## Duvel

There is much to like about all of this, Reuben. I like the jacket, in spite of your reservations, and that shirt looks great. Any details to share?



Reuben said:


> Little shoulder for my tastes, but the fantastic pattern makes up for it. For some reason the entire rig puts me in mind of StC . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


----------



## Reuben

Duvel said:


> There is much to like about all of this, Reuben. I like the jacket, in spite of your reservations, and that shirt looks great. Any details to share?


Louis Boston jacket
Atkinson's Irish Poplin necktie
Willis & Giger BD
No-name PS
Timex weekender on a Horween horsehide strap
thetiebar belt
Bill's khakis
Alden for BB Tassels

The shirt's fantastic, W&G makes my all-time favorite blue button-down. The fabric's spot-on, a real light-weight pinpoint that gets wonderfully slubby as it wears in and goes from church pew to lawn-n-garden, and the details are all there. Beyond the pleated, flapped pocket and the fantastic MOP buttons, it's got unlined cuffs and collar, plenty of roll, and pleats at the shoulders and elbows


----------



## Dave

stcolumba said:


> Sunday afternoon errands.
> 
> Jack Erwin boots. VERY comfortable.
> Brooks Bros chinos
> J Crew Gingham shirt
> Sweater: a preppy name that I'd rather not mention. But, it is light and comfortable.


I own that exact same shirt! Looks awesome!


----------



## Patrick06790

A comparatively rare foray into organized religion this morning, on the occasion of the debut of a new organ man and choir director at Salisbury Congregational Church. This fellow's got them going faster and louder. The rough equivalent of Pete Townsend windmilling.


----------



## CMDC

^ "In the Garden of Eden" by I. Ron Butterfly???


----------



## gamma68

^^ That could indeed be Doug Ingle, following in his father's footsteps.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## RT-Bone

Nothing exciting today, but I haven't posted in awhile and wanted to say hello. Hello. 

Top:
-LLB Shetland
-BB OCBD sport shirt

Bottom:
-JD chinos
-J.Crew Kenton boots

Unseen:
-J.Press skull/crossbones belt
-Barbour Beaufort






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

Today - A little warmer and most of the snow is gone
Top: RL for American Living Barn Coat, PRL Cotton Crewneck, BB OCBD
Botton: LLB Mocs, No-name Socks, LLB Khakis (buy them unfinished or long length at outlet and cuff to my specification)


----------



## fred johnson

E
Great pattern mixing and the tie keeps in on focus.


----------



## Spin Evans

Dapper Day at the parks again, or as I like to call it, Mickey Uomo.

Woodhouse-Lynch 3/2 sack seersucker
BB oxford
Madras tie (I forget the name, something re: Dartmouth)
PRL linen trousers
LE needlepoint belt
Kent Wang Lindisfarne pocket square
LE yellow socks
Walkover bucks

And a look at fellow revelers:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^^ Spin, everything looks great, including the Kissimee location!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Spin Evans said:


> Dapper Day at the parks again, or as I like to call it, Mickey Uomo.
> 
> Woodhouse-Lynch 3/2 sack seersucker
> BB oxford
> Madras tie (I forget the name, something re: Dartmouth)
> PRL linen trousers
> LE needlepoint belt
> Kent Wang Lindisfarne pocket square
> LE yellow socks
> Walkover bucks
> 
> And a look at fellow revelers:


You are killing it Spin!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...in complete agreement with both Slide Guitarist and OCBD. 

Spin, any thoughts on Harmony? Looks like we're going to be your neighbor.


----------



## stcolumba

Frumpled and frazzled on a Monday afternoon with a much needed cup of McD's finest.


----------



## K Street




----------



## zeppacoustic

Cross post


BB sports coat, shirt, and chinos
Tyrwhitt pocket square
AE belt and shoes


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Cross post
> 
> BB sports coat, shirt, and chinos
> Tyrwhitt pocket square
> AE belt and shoes


What a lovely coat! And well paired with that PS
Dapper from head to foot.


----------



## stcolumba

As always, your posts define taste and imagination. Words are inadequate to praise.


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> What a lovely coat! And well paired with that PS
> Dapper from head to foot.


Thanks!


----------



## Duvel

I agree! STC telling you this, though, zeppa, is the pot calling the kettle, etc. I'm always impressed by what both you and STC do.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> What a lovely coat! And well paired with that PS
> Dapper from head to foot.


I like the cheerful blue of those trousers very much! +1 about the SC, too.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Aw, Mama, can this really be the end (of tweed season)? It's supposed to get down into the 40s again this week, after which I guess I'll put the tweeds and flannels away. Sigh.

I really wanted to keep it simple today, which of course is harder than trying to do something clever in the hope of making an impression. This jacket comes from Gamma (thanks again!); the shirt and tie are what you'd expect; Bill's khakis (after I let me talk an alterations person into no cuffs, I found a better alterations tailor who created _the cuffs I wanted_); decrepit Cole-Haan loafers; Gold Toe socks. The jacket is a strikingly yellowish olive that gets a lot of compliments; the full-body image is pretty close.


----------



## Tahmasp

Thanks to slideguitarist for sparing us all and teaching me how to re-size in Imgur. J Press doeskin 3/2 sack blazer, J Press Bengal striped BD, Filson canvas briefcase, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, needlepoint belt homemade by mom, LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## K Street

Spin Evans said:


>


You have me looking forward to garden party season.



Tahmasp said:


> ... needlepoint belt homemade by mom ...


WOW. Does mom take commissions?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tahmasp, I believe that Imgur will generate smaller views of the image. Look to the bottom right of the single-image view.


----------



## Ensiferous

SG, with a jacket like that, I can see why you don't want to store it away just yet.



SlideGuitarist said:


> I guess I'll put the tweeds and flannels away. Sigh.


----------



## Ensiferous

Oh heck yeah.

Especially appreciated when I have lots of snow on the ground, and even more in piles.



Spin Evans said:


>


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous said:


> SG, with a jacket like that, I can see why you don't want to store it away just yet.


Ensiferous, it's nice of you to say that. How do I explain a 3/2 roll to the cleaner w/o being a jerk? You can see that the lapels came out lopsided.

I'm hoping I can get a dead-standard gray herringbone on clearance soon, after seeing how many variations you played on it.


----------



## gamma68

SlideG, it feels great to see how much you enjoy wearing that tweed jacket. You wear it very well indeed. 

As for the 3/2 roll, you might bring an image of a proper 3/2 jacket with you to show them how it's done. At my dry cleaner, they call it "roll the panel." I had to educate them on 3/2 rolls. Now, when I drop one off, I just tell them to roll the panel and they get it right. Whatever works.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## FLMike

If this looks familiar, it's because I took some inspiration from a recent Tahmasp rig. BB suit, LE PPBD, J Crew tie, Alden 684, Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster.


----------



## fred johnson

Spin,
I like the outfit but the jacket looks a little small/tight; maybe its just the angle of the photo.


----------



## CMDC

LE green blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE shamrock emblematic
BB gabardines
AE Shell Randolph


----------



## Flairball

Mixed heritage item, today. Green to make the Irish around here feel better, and Harris tweed because it's just,.. ...right.


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely love this, CMDC!

I thought about wearing my green blazer today, and then I realized how much I dislike the whole St. Patrick's Day thing. However, I did concede to the occasion with a small touch, my green Polo bear tie.



CMDC said:


> LE green blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> LE shamrock emblematic
> BB gabardines
> AE Shell Randolph


----------



## sskim3

Not trad and very lazy. Working from home.



Jcrew flannel shirt
Old navy shirt and pants



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous, of course your shawl cardigan fits perfectly, darn you. Kidding aside, that is a beautiful sweater and really nice outfit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Mud season is in full swing in the Northwest Corner

Subtle nod toward St. Whathisname


----------



## gamma68

You may call me "McGamma" today:











With Trafalgar belt, Bills Khakis, BB cotton argyles and AE Bradleys.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, I was sold on the jacket even before I read the little story - being a sucker for that type of thing, I now want to find one for myself. Great outfit - wonderful harmonizing of textures with the OCBD, tweed and knit tie.


----------



## AOF03

First time posting here so I'm not sure I'm doing it correctly. J Press provinces of Ireland tie for St. Patrick's day


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Gamma, I get it! _Donegal_ tweed! _Green_ socks! Seriously, very nice; lovely tweed, especially.

I have tickets to see Lúnasa tomorrow night, but I don't "get" the American rituals around this day. Still, here's Liam O'Flynn playing "The Dark Slender Boy," a lament about compulsive drinking: 



. Drive safely, people!

Anyway, I did wear an olive green pocket square, so I'm not totally out of it. Brooks no-iron shirt, Samuelsohn jacket, Canadian navy flannels (Gala? Are these S. Cohen? Not sure), shell (!) Alden loafers I just got from eBay that _don't fit_ (sniff!) and need some Renovateur, Pendleton wool tie, no-name square:


----------



## Duvel

Season of the mud, as Patrick says. But warm enough here to go without an overcoat. With temperatures climbing to the high 40s, we are also in the last days of tweed.


----------



## Duvel

McGamma, I'd say that so far you've got the prize for best Irish rig. Really, really nice. And I don't use really lightly.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
Nice casual rig and I love the tie. Vest sweater brings it together nicely. Please identify the Bucks.


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma,
Solid rig once again and I love your choice of a knit tie. Great weave on that jacket, I have one very similar which I don't wear enough.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. G.H. Bass, about 6 years old, beat to heck. Need a new pair.



fred johnson said:


> Duvel,
> Nice casual rig and I love the tie. Vest sweater brings it together nicely. Please identify the Bucks.


----------



## Spin Evans

K Street, OCBD, Eagle, Slide Guitarist FJ, and Ensiferous, many thanks for your kind comments. I wasn't sure how the "everything but the kitchen sink" look would work, so I appreciate your votes of confidence.

Fred Johnson, the jacket has problems, particularly with the sleeves. I've let them out as far as they go, and there is a visible line from it. Beyond that, it's forever creeping up my sleeves and exposing two inches of cuff. The x-shaped pulling, however, is the result of it being cotton and wrinkling from when I've forgotten to unbutton it when I sit. It's hard to find a sack in seersucker in my size, so I'm happy to deal with it.

Eagle, I've only heard good things about Harmony. It's in a quiet part of the county, away from the more unsavory parts of Kissimmee (where I work) and the tourist trap (where I live). I think you'll enjoy it thoroughly.

Tahmasp, I want that needlepoint.

Gamma, as always, a winning combination.

Patrick, an all-around great outfit, esp the trench, cap, and PS. Are those the LE donegal tweed trousers?


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Yes they are. I bought two pairs to cover all the girth bases


----------



## Duvel

Slide, the square really works. Nice choice. Dig that jacket, too!


----------



## Duvel

Just added those to my LE wish list. Very nice.



Patrick06790 said:


> ^ Yes they are. I bought two pairs to cover all the girth bases


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Slide, the square really works. Nice choice. Dig that jacket, too!


Thanks, Duvel! It is one of the few really nice jackets I own (Samuelsohn...used...ca. $75...fit me out of the box). I tried other trousers than the navy, but they looked the best: anything in olive or brown ended up creating a dowdy look. I guess the rig isn't so trad, once I flip those loafers!


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> the jacket has problems, particularly with the sleeves. I've let them out as far as they go, and there is a visible line from it. Beyond that, it's forever creeping up my sleeves and exposing two inches of cuff.


While I wasn't planning on mentioning it, I'd noticed the sleeves did seem a touch short. I've found this to be an issue with linen, seersucker, poplin, madras, and the like. As the day goes on the sleeves seem to shrink as the lighter weight fabric wrinkles readily at the elbows and the weight of the cloth isn't enough to pull those wrinkles out. I suppose I could have the sleeves on these jackets left a little longer to accommodate but I'd rather they fit perfectly when I first put them on and ride up a little during the day rather than have them be too long at the start and fitting perfectly by the end. I mean, everything else is a little rumpled anyway from being worn all day.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Mixed heritage item, today. Green to make the Irish around here feel better, and Harris tweed because it's just,.. ...right.


Flair, I always like your use of sweaters to create contrast (I can't wear 'em...always too hot). The soft colors here are really appealing in concert.


----------



## Spin Evans

Reuben said:


> While I wasn't planning on mentioning it, I'd noticed the sleeves did seem a touch short. I've found this to be an issue with linen, seersucker, poplin, madras, and the like. As the day goes on the sleeves seem to shrink as the lighter weight fabric wrinkles readily at the elbows and the weight of the cloth isn't enough to pull those wrinkles out. I suppose I could have the sleeves on these jackets left a little longer to accommodate but I'd rather they fit perfectly when I first put them on and ride up a little during the day rather than have them be too long at the start and fitting perfectly by the end. I mean, everything else is a little rumpled anyway from being worn all day.


That pic is nothing, I'm serious when I say that this thing exposes 2+ inches of cuff if you're not careful. And you can see the crease line on the jacket sleeve where it once ended. During the day, I fantasized about tearing out the sleeve lining because of how hot my arms were; I can only imagine how much more the sleeves would creep up if that were the case.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, I think a brown-blue (or grey) combination is often a great choice.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks, Duvel! It is one of the few really nice jackets I own (Samuelsohn...used...ca. $75...fit me out of the box). I tried other trousers than the navy, but they looked the best: anything in olive or brown ended up creating a dowdy look. I guess the rig isn't so trad, once I flip those loafers!


----------



## Reuben

Spin Evans said:


> That pic is nothing, I'm serious when I say that this thing exposes 2+ inches of cuff if you're not careful. And you can see the crease line on the jacket sleeve where it once ended. During the day, I fantasized about tearing out the sleeve lining because of how hot my arms were; I can only imagine how much more the sleeves would creep up if that were the case.


Then, and I'm only saying this as I've also had to get rid of some fantastic jackets because the sleeves were too short, it sounds like it might be time to find one that works better for you. You should have a month or so before the eBay prices start really soaring for seersucker (silly Yanks waiting for memorial day to break it out) and I imagine this one will sell pretty quickly on the exchange.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Im REALLY bad at this "selfie" thing haha!

Lacoste shirt
LL Bean lambswool cardigan
Uniqlo selvdge
Clarks


----------



## Duvel

Looks like a great cardigan, YSR. And I'm a fan of the Clarks!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you sir! The cardigan is nothing special, but its a real workhorse.



Duvel said:


> Looks like a great cardigan, YSR. And I'm a fan of the Clarks!


----------



## Duvel

No, those Bean cardigans are great. I've been wanting one myself.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thank you sir! The cardigan is nothing special, but its a real workhorse.


----------



## Jovan

Jos. A. Bank red label sack suit
Ratio Clothing long roll OCBD
Banana Republic Made in Italy tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Banana Republic socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave



https://imageshack.com/i/f0DGuZG8j


----------



## Tahmasp

FLCracka said:


> If this looks familiar, it's because I took some inspiration from a recent Tahmasp rig. BB suit, LE PPBD, J Crew tie, Alden 684, Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster.


Would that I could get a dimple that perfect!


----------



## FLMike

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Im REALLY bad at this "selfie" thing haha!
> 
> Lacoste shirt
> LL Bean lambswool cardigan
> Uniqlo selvdge
> Clarks


Hipster trad?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

FLCracka said:


> Hipster trad?


Hahaha, i am ENTIRELY too old to be a hipster.Obviously i come from a "subcultural" background. I was a skinhead (more of a suedehead if i want to be pedantic) for a very long time, which lead me to trad-ivy-whatever, but hipster....no way.


----------



## K Street

Forgot it was green day. Whoops.


----------



## mjo_1

Great suit. Is it a recent Press model? That looks like the Pressidential model that I regret not picking up at the latest sale.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Hahaha, i am ENTIRELY too old to be a hipster.Obviously i come from a "subcultural" background. I was a skinhead (more of a suedehead if i want to be pedantic) for a very long time, which lead me to trad-ivy-whatever, but hipster....no way.


Too bad, you're missing out on some great artisanal mayonnaise.


----------



## MythReindeer

SlideGuitarist said:


> Too bad, you're missing out on some great artisanal mayonnaise.


The thing is that sometimes hipsters like very good things. Maybe they don't like it the same way other people like it, but it's still good stuff. I sometimes wish that I ate enough mayonnaise to justify making it. As it is, I just forgo it entirely.

I wore my green suede LL Bean blucher moccasins today, forgetting what day it is. I guess it worked out.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

K Street said:


> Forgot it was green day. Whoops.


Killer K Street it is good too see you back around here! I dig the whole rig. I've always liked that tie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## katch

SlideGuitarist said:


> Gamma, I get it! _Donegal_ tweed! _Green_ socks! Seriously, very nice; lovely tweed, especially.
> 
> I have tickets to see Lúnasa tomorrow night, but I don't "get" the American rituals around this day. Still, here's Liam O'Flynn playing "The Dark Slender Boy," a lament about compulsive drinking:
> 
> 
> 
> . Drive safely, people!
> 
> Anyway, I did wear an olive green pocket square, so I'm not totally out of it. Brooks no-iron shirt, Samuelsohn jacket, Canadian navy flannels (Gala? Are these S. Cohen? Not sure), shell (!) Alden loafers I just got from eBay that _don't fit_ (sniff!) and need some Renovateur, Pendleton wool tie, no-name square:


Love the tassels. Have mine on today. They look like they fit, what size?


----------



## fred johnson

Today cold, snow expected Friday.
Top: BB OCBD, Lands End made in Scotland Shetland (you know the details)
Bottom: Cole-Haan made in USA Full-strap Pennies, LLB Tan Cords


----------



## SlideGuitarist

katch said:


> Love the tassels. Have mine on today. They look like they fit, what size?


They are Aldens, 10.5D, presumably made on the Aberdeen last. I had never even worn tassel loafers before (thought they looked twee), but I put these on and loved them instantly. The eBay seller did not know that they are shell. Sadly, though I usually wear 11D or -E, they are too long for me (the trick of wearing thicker songs won't work), so I'm trading them to another member for some tweeds.

They were an incredible find. They need some conditioning (rather a lot, actually), but they have no apparent nicks. I think they mainly sat in someone's closet for a long time.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> Today cold, snow expected Friday...


I know, I can't wait! One more weekend of tweeds here in Northern Virginia!


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Perfect (as usual). That shirt-tie-combination is the essence of 'classic trad', IMHO. Although I don't care for wingtips or longwings for myself, those are a great look with that rig.


----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> Flair, I always like your use of sweaters to create contrast (I can't wear 'em...always too hot). The soft colors here are really appealing in concert.


Appreciated. Thank you. I'm trying.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig is also being entered into the weekly challenge.


----------



## katch

SlideGuitarist said:


> They are Aldens, 10.5D, presumably made on the Aberdeen last. I had never even worn tassel loafers before (thought they looked twee), but I put these on and loved them instantly. The eBay seller did not know that they are shell. Sadly, though I usually wear 11D or -E, they are too long for me (the trick of wearing thicker songs won't work), so I'm trading them to another member for some tweeds.
> 
> They were an incredible find. They need some conditioning (rather a lot, actually), but they have no apparent nicks. I think they mainly sat in someone's closet for a long time.


So interesting. Aldens are tricky. I have 9.5Ds in Barrie, 10C in Modified last and on the Aberdeen I have size 10C and 10.5B and they both fit. I like the 10.5Bs better, but 11As would even fit probably. Both were scored on ebay for a fraction of cost. Have you tried tongue pads?


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Im REALLY bad at this "selfie" thing haha!
> 
> Lacoste shirt
> LL Bean lambswool cardigan
> Uniqlo selvdge
> Clarks


Among other things, I like how your raised chin duplicates that of Morrissey's in the Bona Drag album cover seen behind you.


----------



## Oldsport

YSR - Hold the phone/camera at least at eye level, preferably above for more flattering photos...

BTW, looks like you have some 'old school' work.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Urbnhautebourg, it was totally unintentional, I guess Moz and I have the sane "good side" hahaha.

Triathlete, thanks for the tip, I've never been big on being in front of the camera, and yes, most of my tattoos are at least 20 years old haha.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hope all of you have been well. I have to go take more notes on K Street's tie/pocket square co-ordination, which is truly next level.


----------



## Spin Evans

I was just thinking how much I missed seeing your posts, YRR. This one does not disappoint. Love the vivid blue of that tie.


----------



## Ensiferous

Nice one, YRR. Boteh-licious.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Spin Evans said:


> I was just thinking how much I missed seeing your posts, YRR. This one does not disappoint. Love the vivid blue of that tie.


Thanks. I've missed posting. Hopefully I'll get into the swing of it a bit more, especially now that there's a little more daylight to play with.

That blue is the reason I bought the tie -- I don't usually like paisleys on delicate, shiny silk, but I made an exception.

EDIT: And, thanks, Ensiferous. I just wish I could get them to come out like that every time.


----------



## WillBarrett

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. I've missed posting. Hopefully I'll get into the swing of it a bit more, especially now that there's a little more daylight to play with.
> 
> That blue is the reason I bought the tie -- I don't usually like paisleys on delicate, shiny silk, but I made an exception.
> 
> EDIT: And, thanks, Ensiferous. I just wish I could get them to come out like that every time.


Nice ink.

Any of it say things like "true til death" or "for those I love I will sacrifice?"


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

WillBarrett said:


> Nice ink.
> 
> Any of it say things like "true til death" or "for those I love I will sacrifice?"


That's the other guy -- YoungSoulRebel. I second-guess pocketsquares, I'm not at a tattoo point in my life.


----------



## sskim3

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. I've missed posting. Hopefully I'll get into the swing of it a bit more, especially now that there's a little more daylight to play with.
> 
> That blue is the reason I bought the tie -- I don't usually like paisleys on delicate, shiny silk, but I made an exception.
> 
> EDIT: And, thanks, Ensiferous. I just wish I could get them to come out like that every time.


Love the way everything works. You bring modern and trad to a new level.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel Rim

gamma68 said:


> I like keeping my Red Wing Beckmans cleaned and waterproofed, myself. My local Red Wing store offers free shines and waterproofing. That might be an option if there is a RW store near you.


Had to share my newest acquisition, inspired by your posts, RT et al...


----------



## Ensiferous

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I second-guess pocketsquares


Same here.


----------



## katch

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hope all of you have been well. I have to go take more notes on K Street's tie/pocket square co-ordination, which is truly next level.


I just wore my double breasted this week and forgot how much i love it. I like that you break the button down collar rule and buttoning the bottom button rule. Good stuff!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I wish that I could rock the DB blazers... Im just too damned barrel chested. This is an AMAZING look YRR!


Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hope all of you have been well. I have to go take more notes on K Street's tie/pocket square co-ordination, which is truly next level.


----------



## Tahmasp

J Crew topcoat, LL Bean Norwegian sweater, Kamakura "Original Ivy" OCBD, Levi's 501's, Alden tassel mocs


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

One hell of a solid outfit! Love the coat!



Tahmasp said:


> J Crew topcoat, LL Bean Norwegian sweater, Kamakura "Original Ivy" OCBD, Levi's 501's, Alden tassel mocs


----------



## Roycru

For some reason, some people post pictures of parts of themselves holding cell phones. I'm not sure why they do this, but I thought that I would try doing it.

Here's part of me wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, blue PPBD, repp tie, and cotton sweater vest and a square extraordinaire pocket square and holding the iPhone. (For older members of this group who know what the device on the wall is, it now costs 75 cents to play a song.)


----------



## stcolumba

Two shots from today. Mighty nippy, early this morning.

Bow Tie: Ivyinspired
OCBD: J Press
Sweater: LL Bean
PS: Brooks Bros


----------



## ruvort

Roycru said:


> For some reason, some people post pictures of parts of themselves holding cell phones. I'm not sure why they do this, but I thought that I would try doing it.
> 
> Here's part of me wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, blue PPBD, repp tie, and cotton sweater vest and a square extraordinaire pocket square and holding the iPhone. (For older members of this group who know what the device on the wall is, it now costs 75 cents to play a song.)


The above part might be sarcasm, but I will bite and answer it anyways. The reason for phones in some posters' pictures is that they are using said phones to take the picture, usually with a mirror. Hopefully that helps to explain the reason for such appearances.

Great look today by the way sir. Always a pleasure to view your posts.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Tahmasp - Cool look.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox,
Another classic by-the-book look, very well done. Can we assume " Logans" on the ground to complete the package?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you, Fred. You are correct. Burgundy Logans on the feet. I always appreciate your posts, too!


----------



## fred johnson

Fairball,
The whisper of blue in the jacket is nicely pulled out with your choice of pocket square and beefed up with the sweater, well done!


----------



## fred johnson

st,
Nice suit rig and the sweater is a go-to right now.


----------



## fred johnson

Tahmasp,
Welcome aboard, a nice NYC look; keep em coming!


----------



## fred johnson

75 cents! You get 3 songs, right.. right.. You have been warned, if you continue to flaunt your excellent taste in rigs in our faces we will keep coming back for more..



Roycru said:


> For some reason, some people post pictures of parts of themselves holding cell phones. I'm not sure why they do this, but I thought that I would try doing it.
> 
> Here's part of me wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, blue PPBD, repp tie, and cotton sweater vest and a square extraordinaire pocket square and holding the iPhone. (For older members of this group who know what the device on the wall is, it now costs 75 cents to play a song.)


----------



## Ensiferous

Today's combination was based upon a photo by Patrick. He looked cool. I was just cold.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

sskim3 said:


> Love the way everything works. You bring modern and trad to a new level.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





katch said:


> I just wore my double breasted this week and forgot how much i love it. I like that you break the button down collar rule and buttoning the bottom button rule. Good stuff!





YoungSoulRebel said:


> I wish that I could rock the DB blazers... Im just too damned barrel chested. This is an AMAZING look YRR!


Thanks so much, everyone.

This was meant to be an Ensiferous-ish rig, but my tan cords were in the laundry and I couldn't pass up this PS.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for your very nice comments about my last rig. I always appreciate the feedback.

Here's today, as influenced by our pal Oxford Cloth Button Down. I'm still working on achieving the perfect "Liberty Bell" collar roll that he so often displays.







Other items include:
BB 132Q OCBD
Trafalgar belt (unseen)
Bills Khakis
Unbranded cotton argyles
Stafford "Deacon" boots


----------



## Flairball

Ensiferous said:


> Today's combination was based upon a photo by Patrick. He looked cool. I was just cold.


Let me be the first to say, that is a fine looking PS you are sporting.:cofee: (someone had to say it)


----------



## Ensiferous

Extra credit for the excellent gunboats, YRR.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

Flairball said:


> Let me be the first to say, that is a fine looking PS you are sporting.:cofee: (someone had to say it)


Thank you sir.

It will not become a regular thing.

:hidden:

:biggrin:


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, darn close on the collar role, but OCBD's collar roles are like Frazier's left hook: you aren't going to get it as good, but close is all you need. And those boots are fantastic.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FF.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks so much, everyone.
> 
> This was meant to be an Ensiferous-ish rig, but my tan cords were in the laundry and I couldn't pass up this PS.


GREAT shoes. I always appreciate a great pair of sturdy Longwings! Great color on those too!


----------



## Trad-ish

Looks great as usual, Flairball!



Flairball said:


> Today's rig is also being entered into the weekly challenge.


----------



## LeeLo

First off, Thank you to Jovan, FF, Duvel, Slide, and FL Cracka for all the kind comments from last weeks offering. As for today:



BB SC, Shirt, and Tie
LE Khakis
AE Kenwoods (down below)

The SC is two-button and darted but it fits me great in my eyes. Wish I could find a spot in the house for a proper full-length shot in natural light. I'll figure it out one of these days.


----------



## Tahmasp

^ That's one of the best jacket-tie combos I've ever seen. Every single color in the jacket is picked up by the tie. Bravo, sir.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gamma - I would sport that rig any day of the week


----------



## FLMike

Boring casual Friday: Bill's M2, BB 133Q, Alden 684, Vintage sterling buckle on Beltmaster


----------



## eagle2250

^^Not a thing boring about todays rig. Can you share any additional details regarding the vintage belt buckle? Looking spiffy for a casual Friday!


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Not a thing boring about todays rig. Can you share any additional details regarding the vintage belt buckle? Looking spiffy for a casual Friday!


Thanks for the kind words, eagle. The most salient detail about the buckle is that it needs a good polish! There's actually not much to share. I bought it on ebay a few years ago, maker unknown. As you can see, it has a rectangular engravable window in the middle, which was fortunately blank when I bought it. It now contains my initials. The construction is just a single flat piece of metal, with decorative etching/engraving, and it requires a stap with holes.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma - I would sport that rig any day of the week


Thank you, sir.


----------



## RT-Bone

Coming at you from a hotel today. 

Top:
-LLB Signature tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE knit tie

Bottom
-JD chinos
-J.Crew boots








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Rt- Bone - nice rig, really good use of the knit tie as its texture is strong enough to hold up the jackets. I recently bought the same J.Crew boots - how have they been to wear?


----------



## gamma68

Steel Rim said:


> Had to share my newest acquisition, inspired by your posts, RT et al...


Very nice boots. You'll like them even more as you break them in.


----------



## Ensiferous

A tip-of-the-hat to Trip English, who also bends the navy blazer rules. (But with much more style than I do.)


----------



## Spin Evans

RT-Bone, that outfit is splendid. The LLBSig jacket is just what I want--something between a cardigan and a sport coat.


----------



## Steel Rim

gamma68 said:


> Very nice boots. You'll like them even more as you break them in.


Thanks. I've been wearing them everyday in this snowy (even today!) weather.


----------



## Dave

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Im REALLY bad at this "selfie" thing haha!
> 
> Lacoste shirt
> LL Bean lambswool cardigan
> Uniqlo selvdge
> Clarks


Sorry for the late comment, YSR, but I like your outfit a lot!


----------



## Dave

Pretty dull, I admit . . .





LE OCBD
Dickies belt
Levi's 505s
Gold Toe socks
Vintage Sebago Campsides

I can't wait to be down a pants size; I can throw out that cheap Dickies belt and get one of those shot shell belts!


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel suit
Proper Cloth shirt
Oscar de la Renta tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Unknown vintage cufflinks
Gold Toe socks
Allen Edmonds


----------



## StylePurgatory

Had a little extra work in the city before heading to my real job today, so I suited up. Now off to meet the wife for drinks!


----------



## Monocle

Gitman
Vtg Brooks
Paine


----------



## Flairball

I've been trying to hold off debuting the cinnamon cords until the snow situation allowed me to wear a proper pair of shoes, but couldn't hold back any longer. So here they are.


















Yes, they look red, but they are a cinnamon/rust colour. And quite intimidating, I must say.


----------



## stcolumba

Steel Rim said:


> Had to share my newest acquisition, inspired by your posts, RT et al...


Steel Rim!!!! :hi:
Nice cords!


----------



## RT-Bone

Fading Fast said:


> Rt- Bone - nice rig, really good use of the knit tie as its texture is strong enough to hold up the jackets. I recently bought the same J.Crew boots - how have they been to wear?


So far, so good - like what I'm getting considering what I paid (roughly $70).


----------



## RT-Bone

Spin Evans said:


> RT-Bone, that outfit is splendid. The LLBSig jacket is just what I want--something between a cardigan and a sport coat.


Thanks!


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone said:


> So far, so good - like what I'm getting considering what I paid (roughly $70).


Thank you. I have to get mine on my feet and out and about - no reason that I haven't other than that I keep grabbing the bucks that are always out. And I think you paid $5 less than I did, but I had the same thought, at that price, as long as they weren't junk, I couldn't go too wrong.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## SlideGuitarist

^ I can't follow that! You're a lucky guy, Ensiferous, to still have snow! Plus, everyone seems to have sold out of corduroys in my size. 

Actually, there was a good amount of sleet here on Friday, so I got to wear a heavy Harris tweed for last time until October, I'm sure. Nothing stupendous here, and some mismatches that aren't evident when I shrink the photo, but for the sake of solidarity I've got: Brooks bengal stripe pinpoint, Brooks tie, wool worsted trousers, old Florsheim gunboats (and the Patterdale terrier is wearing a Barbour jacket):


----------



## Reuben

White Stag suede jacket
Pringle for Burberry sweatervest
Alynn tie
Mercer PPBD
J. Press wool trousers
J. Crew socks
Alden for BB calf pennies


----------



## balletgentleman

Burgundy Bruno Magli Oxfords
Thomas Pink White French Cuff Dress Shirt
Navy Hermes Tie
Burberry Charcoal Wool Pinstripe Suit (2 piece)
Grey Gold Toe Metropolitan Nylon OTC Dress Socks
Black Double Clip Sock Garters


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Alden for BB calf pennies


Love those shoes, Reuben.


----------



## RT-Bone

This would be a great time of year for a pink Shetland. I need to get on that. 

Top:
-O'Connells Shetland
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-Rugby University cords
-AE Squeaks
-Targyles






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This was actually yesterday.


----------



## WipitDC

I was on vacation in London this last week visiting a few friends - tried to take the American trad style abroad as best I could.

Sorry for the horrible photo, it was taken on a phone on a very foggy day.

J. Press Harris Tweed sportcoat
BB OCBD
BB flannel trousers
Cole Haan penny loafers


----------



## katch

Looking good everyone.

Does anyone have any insight as to single vented sportscoats where they experienced the vent flaring open a bit? The jackets are not tight, but when buttoned there is a gap.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## L-feld

katch said:


> Looking good everyone.
> 
> Does anyone have any insight as to single vented sportscoats where they experienced the vent flaring open a bit? The jackets are not tight, but when buttoned there is a gap.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You can have the side seam let out and then the underarm seam taken in a little bit to compensate. Depends on how much fabric you have to play with and how open the quarters are. Sometimes taking in the back center seam will help as well, but this will force the quarters to open more, which may or may not be desirable depending on where they lie now. Hard to tell without actually seeing the jacket on you.

Depending on your chest/waist/hip ratio, you may be someone who would benefit from darted jackets, unless you're okay with the waist being a little loose.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This was actually yesterday.


I love those shoes. Are they suede?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I love those shoes. Are they suede?


They are indeed -- snuff-ish suede green label made-in-Italy Cole Haans. Lower vamped than the contemporary model, and totally floppy without a foot in them. Not an incredibly practical shoe, but if it's warm, dry, and I'm just running a few errands or going out to lunch, I'm set.


----------



## stcolumba

While it is officially spring, it is mighty nippy outside, today! Tweed to the rescue.

Very old Trad (The Crimson Shop, Harvard Square) tweed coat; Brooks Bros shirt and tie
Very old Trad Psalter: Healey Willan; Thomas Cranmer language


----------



## gamma68

^ Very sharp! Love today's tie 'n tweed combo.


----------



## Flairball

balletgentleman said:


> Burgundy Bruno Magli Oxfords
> Thomas Pink White French Cuff Dress Shirt
> Navy Hermes Tie
> Burberry Charcoal Wool Pinstripe Suit (2 piece)
> Grey Gold Toe Metropolitan Nylon OTC Dress Socks
> Black Double Clip Sock Garters


Sounds like it might be nice, but without pics,..well,.....it didn't happen.

:fool:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## katch

L-feld said:


> You can have the side seam let out and then the underarm seam taken in a little bit to compensate. Depends on how much fabric you have to play with and how open the quarters are. Sometimes taking in the back center seam will help as well, but this will force the quarters to open more, which may or may not be desirable depending on where they lie now. Hard to tell without actually seeing the jacket on you.
> 
> Depending on your chest/waist/hip ratio, you may be someone who would benefit from darted jackets, unless you're okay with the waist being a little loose.


Thank you, L-feld. I don't have a photo yet. I won a fantastic Oxxford Clothes blazer that fits beautifully, but the vent gaps a bit. No pull or tightness anywhere. I wanted a single vent blazer, but because of my 8" drop it may be a challenge. We'll see what the tailor can do.


----------



## L-feld

katch said:


> Thank you, L-feld. I don't have a photo yet. I won a fantastic Oxxford Clothes blazer that fits beautifully, but the vent gaps a bit. No pull or tightness anywhere. I wanted a single vent blazer, but because of my 8" drop it may be a challenge. We'll see what the tailor can do.


Yeah, if you have an 8" drop, I'm guessing you have a fairly athletic build, including your glutes. Assuming there is room in the sides, it should go all the way down through the skirt of the jacket. Have the entire side let out and then have extra waist suppression added via the rear vent, armpit darts or front darts. It shouldn't be too much of a challenge.


----------



## katch

L-feld said:


> Yeah, if you have an 8" drop, I'm guessing you have a fairly athletic build, including your glutes. Assuming there is room in the sides, it should go all the way down through the skirt of the jacket. Have the entire side let out and then have extra waist suppression added via the rear vent, armpit darts or front darts. It shouldn't be too much of a challenge.


Actually I'm very thin with pretty much no glutes, but broad shoulders.

Again, thanks for the insight.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> totally floppy without a foot in them.


Sounds like a dream. It's a shame CH doesn't make something like that anymore. I would love to be able to find something like that, in a wide size, for AE or below prices.


----------



## Patrick06790

Observing a fencing class for children today. Some of them took to it right away; others got tangled up in the protective gear.


----------



## orange fury

Sitting on my patio, enjoying this absolutely gorgeous, cloudless, 80*F afternoon:










Lands End madras - Cubavera linen shorts - Rainbow flip flops (don't care, I'm on my patio) - panamahatshop.com montecristi - Rayban Wayfarers and Oliva Serié G in the pocket

Also (what I'm drinking today) - I may not have julep cups (yet), but I can still make a mean mint julep:


----------



## fred johnson

St, E
Very well done indeed.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Just out to the pub to meet a friend, sing some karaoke.

Blazer - no name thrift
Shirt - nautica thrift
Sweater - gap
Pants - no name

Scarf - cashmere claimed from an office lost and found after its owner moved to Toronto smudge didn't care to have it sent to him.
Hat - magill thrift
Hat band - my own two hands, plus needle and thread


----------



## Jovan

orange fury: Nice looking drink to go with a nice looking casual outfit.

Point Click Tailor suit
Brooks Brothers Luxury shirt
Ledbury tie
J. Crew NATO strap
Texsa mohair socks
Allen Edmonds Park Ave


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, you have made me wish for the Kentucky Derby and summer all in one post. Great example of linen wrinkling and still looking wonderful. And mint juleps on a Monday night - I like the way you roll.


----------



## Monocle

Started out Sunday in navy BB 346, Gitman OCBD, Paine Vest, vintage challis tie, and Etsyed linen no-name square. Soon doffed the vest and switched to silk. It was a balmy 62 degrees after all..


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Texsa mohair socks


Now this sounds intriguing. Are they OTC?


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
JCrew charcoal flannels
AE Sanford


----------



## zeppacoustic

Modest contribution. Can't wait to tee it up this season. Talbott wool/silk tie made in England.


----------



## sskim3

Pants socks and shoes remind me of wizard of oz the more i look at them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

The endless Winter.


----------



## MythReindeer

Patrick06790 said:


> Observing a fencing class for children today. Some of them took to it right away; *others got tangled up in the protective gear*.


Ah, my people


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC,
Very nice rig, I especially like that tie and the lighter colored shoes complete the look.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Nothing tradly today (no button-down collar), but I wanted to post a progress report: no break (I had to lean over to take this shot), shoes shined!

The tweeds come back out tomorrow.


----------



## StylePurgatory

100% thrifted today, including the shoes. Suit was picked up Saturday, and hasn't been altered a stitch. Couldn't get a full length shot, but the pants have a perfect, soft break.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Headed to Laurence Juber concert at a small venue.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CMDC said:


> JPress tweed
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> JCrew charcoal flannels
> AE Sanford


You make orange look easy.



sskim3 said:


> Pants socks and shoes remind me of wizard of oz the more i look at them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If the shoes were bright red, that would certainly be the case. Fantastic sweater.



StylePurgatory said:


> 100% thrifted today, including the shoes. Suit was picked up Saturday, and hasn't been altered a stitch. Couldn't get a full length shot, but the pants have a perfect, soft break.


I like that the word break is followed up with a "break" tag.

Those shoes look like something pretty special (a hint of a spaded sole?) -- mind sharing some details?


----------



## StylePurgatory

They're AE Fifth Avenue, probably Merlot? They're a thrift find as well, so I'm not sure what colour officially.


----------



## LeeLo

Today. 
H. Freeman Navy Blazer
BB OCBD & Tie
LE Chinos
AE Kenwoods (not seen)

I know everybody is always lusting after 3/2 roll jackets, but have you ever heard of the infamous 2/1 roll??? Mine has seemed to develop this odd lapel-roll over time. On paper it sounds strange, however it doesn't look half-bad if you take into account how fluid the roll is in its entirety. What do you guys think?


----------



## gamma68

LeeLo said:


> I know everybody is always lusting after 3/2 roll jackets, but have you ever heard of the infamous 2/1 roll??? Mine has seemed to develop this odd lapel-roll over time. On paper it sounds strange, however it doesn't look half-bad if you take into account how fluid the roll is in its entirety. What do you guys think?


To offer an answer, I'd first have to see an image of the jacket when buttoned. Jackets are meant to be buttoned when standing, unbuttoned while sitting.


----------



## LeeLo

Ask and you shall receive.



gamma68 said:


> To offer an answer, I'd first have to see an image of the jacket when buttoned. Jackets are meant to be buttoned when standing, unbuttoned while sitting.


----------



## gamma68

^ To my eye, the way the top button wants to turn over, the lapel roll looks a bit off. I wonder if a good pressing by a tailor or dry cleaner would resolve that issue?


----------



## Steel Rim

@St Columba--

Thanks! Brooks Brothers cords...


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> Now this sounds intriguing. Are they OTC?


Yes. Can only be bought by the half dozen online, it's better to find them at stores if you can.

These jeans obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. You can't seem to find cream Levi's, or jeans in general, much anymore. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.

Merona polo
Navy cotton web belt with silver buckle (unseen)
Levi's 505
Timex Weekender on J. Crew strap
J. Crew MacAlister Boots


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> Yes. Can only be bought by the half dozen online, it's better to find them at stores if you can.
> 
> These jeans obviously need some hemming, but otherwise fit perfectly. You can't seem to find cream Levi's, or jeans in general, much anymore. The whole outfit is a bit of an homage. See if you can guess what.
> 
> Merona polo
> Navy cotton web belt with silver buckle (unseen)
> Levi's 505
> Timex Weekender on J. Crew strap


I have two Beagles that like to eat my socks, so i often buy my socks by the half dozen anyway.


----------



## Reuben

Cool mornings and warm afternoons mean that it's officially sweatervest season:


----------



## Suit of Nettles

stcolumba said:


> Very old Trad Psalter: Healey Willan; Thomas Cranmer language


Sweet.


----------



## CMDC

Norman Hilton sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE repp
LLB double l's
AE Hancock


----------



## Flairball

Finally somewhat warm weather. I Think I shall waste time, today. Outside, of course.


















Wearing a less than trad, unvented SC, but I like the colour and overcheck.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Nice colors, Flairball.


----------



## Ensiferous

This is a Spring & Summer blazer color for me; I wear it in defiance of yet another frosty morning.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Under the weather (and looking it), but still at work.


----------



## Fading Fast

Zeppacoustic, I love the windowpane pattern in the suit - subtle but effective.

Reuben, awesome Fair Isle tie - wool I assume?

OCBD, if it is the same flu that my girlfriend has, good for you for just standing upright. That jacket highlights a common Trad aesthetic of how an item looks better worn in than new

Jovan, love the jeans and, yes, ivory jeans are getting harder to find. I picked up a pair from J.Crew recently - selvedge and button fly - really nice and very Ivy circa '50s ivory jean feel to them (other than the lower rise)


----------



## Fading Fast

Baseball Jacket: Brooks Brothers (I'm too old for the high school leather and fabric style, this one is all wool, very dark navy - age appropriate)
Sweatshirt: Old Navy (100% cotton, looks an feels very '50s Ivy)
OCBD: Brooks Brothers (grey and white University stripe)
Jeans: Levi's
Bucks: Brooks Brothers


----------



## Jovan

L-feld said:


> I have two Beagles that like to eat my socks, so i often buy my socks by the half dozen anyway.


That solves that, then! You might consider finding a place that they can't get into, though.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, love the jeans and, yes, ivory jeans are getting harder to find. I picked up a pair from J.Crew recently - selvedge and button fly - really nice and very Ivy circa '50s ivory jean feel to them (other than the lower rise)


Thanks. The 505s are a bit lower rise than I prefer, though I am not as picky with jeans. They're not as bad as some I've tried on and have nowhere near the amount of vanity sizing Gap does. (In fact, they don't have any at all far as I can tell.) I typically wear 34" waist now and have to wear 32 in their sizes. The same size I wore as a high school senior when I was 5'11 and 150 lb. What the frakking heck?

I've heard mixed things about J. Crew jeans. I go there for some odds and ends but generally stay away from certain clothing items.


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan said:


> Thanks. The 505s are a bit lower rise than I prefer, though I am not as picky with jeans. They're not as bad as some I've tried on and have nowhere near the amount of vanity sizing Gap does. (In fact, they don't have any at all far as I can tell.) I typically wear 34" waist now and have to wear 32 in their sizes. The same size I wore as a high school senior when I was 5'11 and 150 lb. What the frakking heck?
> 
> I've heard mixed things about J. Crew jeans. I go there for some odds and ends but generally stay away from certain clothing items.


I've had very good experience with J.Crew jeans (on sale, as everything at that store should be bought) - but they are substantial and have held up well. Also, they have a lot of fit options. The ivory ones are really nice.

As to vanity sizing, I am a 32" waist and am 32" in Levis and J.Crew, but can fit a 31" easily and even a 30" at Old Navy - which is just stupid. It is the Spinal Tap of clothing sizes. I don't give a hoot what number I am - I just wish the industry would adopt universally consistent sizing (which will never happen).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> Baseball Jacket: Brooks Brothers (I'm too old for the high school leather and fabric style, this one is all wool, very dark navy - age appropriate)
> Sweatshirt: Old Navy (100% cotton, looks an feels very '50s Ivy)
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers (grey and white University stripe)
> Jeans: Levi's
> Bucks: Brooks Brothers


Thanks! This is a very cool causal look. I love a good grey sweatshirt. Also, you look natural as can be in this picture.


----------



## sskim3

Club Monaco cashmere sweater - some piling but very comfortable... Lesson learned need more cashmere for next year
Uniqlo pink ocbd
Jcrew tie 
Jpress trousers
Stanford boots

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

The temps are up to 80 today, picked up a Navy Pique Polo for the afternoon with khakis.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks! This is a very cool causal look. I love a good grey sweatshirt. Also, you look natural as can be in this picture.


I really appreciate the compliment as I think it is worth much more to look natural and comfortable in your clothes (assuming they are reasonably thought out) than to have pin-perfect clothes and details but look awkward or stiff in them. I'm probably too harsh a critic of myself (or so my extremely nice girlfriend says), but I don't think I look natural too often.

And yes, a good grey sweatshirt is one of life's very simple pleasures.

sskim3, nice trad look (love the tie) and one can never have too much cashmere (damn the piling, full speed ahead for the underbelly of the goat ).

Final thought - I know my technology is not good - the phone is 4 years old and the mirror is 88 years old, so I'm sorry more detail doesn't come through as the jacket really is nice.


----------



## Duvel

Hey, everyone, there is so much to catch up to in this thread, and I wish I could compliment each and every one of you individually. There has been so much to enjoy! My father passed away last week, and my dear bride, as a result of her commitment to scholastic excellence and indefatiguable commitment to the search, landed a most excellent entry position in her field--all of this in the span of a few days, and I have been on an emotional roller coaster.

All is good, though, and it is entertaining and refreshing to be able to land here on occasion and see such great trad ensembles. I'm inspired as I try to figure out what to wear at the office tomorrow on my first day back at work after this big week away.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
My friend: I am so sorry to hear of your loss. May he rest in peace and through the inherent grace of the passage of time and by keeping fond memories of your father in your heart, may you and yours find peace of mind in the present.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, eagle. He reached a nice old age, he enjoyed a long and happy life, until these last few months when cancer struck, and he was loved by many people. I hope to be so lucky.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Hey, everyone, there is so much to catch up to in this thread, and I wish I could compliment each and every one of you individually. There has been so much to enjoy! My father passed away last week, and my dear bride, as a result of her commitment to scholastic excellence and indefatiguable commitment to the search, landed a most excellent entry position in her field--all of this in the span of a few days, and I have been on an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> All is good, though, and it is entertaining and refreshing to be able to land here on occasion and see such great trad ensembles. I'm inspired as I try to figure out what to wear at the office tomorrow on my first day back at work after this big week away.


Duvel, please accept my sincere congratulations and condolences. "Entertaining and refreshing," indeed! Sometimes that's exactly what one needs. No one has expressed it better.


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel, my sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Slide and Ensiferous.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## YoungSoulRebel

My my deepest sympathies Duvel. I lost my grandfather two weeks ago and I was crushed for a few days...



Duvel said:


> Hey, everyone, there is so much to catch up to in this thread, and I wish I could compliment each and every one of you individually. There has been so much to enjoy! My father passed away last week, and my dear bride, as a result of her commitment to scholastic excellence and indefatiguable commitment to the search, landed a most excellent entry position in her field--all of this in the span of a few days, and I have been on an emotional roller coaster.
> 
> All is good, though, and it is entertaining and refreshing to be able to land here on occasion and see such great trad ensembles. I'm inspired as I try to figure out what to wear at the office tomorrow on my first day back at work after this big week away.


----------



## Duvel

Trying out the new yellow BB oxford. With Ferrell Reed tie, Brooks weave/tweed, LL Bean field coat, Lands' End chinos, and Clarks desert boots.


----------



## Duvel

Offering another view of the jacket, in honor of the last days of tweed. This has been a favorite this long winter.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel - My condolences. That is a fantastic sport coat, btw.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel - my condolences as well. Stay strong. And agree with OCBD. You gotta post your stuff more often.

LE OCBD
Rooster ancient madder tie



Spoiler



This is pretty trad right? Popcorn made in a Lodge cast iron Dutch oven.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD and lambswool/cashmere sweater
Roosternit brown cotton tie
Trafalgar belt (unseen)
Britches corduroys (yes, they're black)
JAB socks
Stafford 'Deacon' boots
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Duvel

Ecru! Yellow's distant cousin. Great look, gamma. Everything works well together, and I really like the sweater (what I can see of it). 

Maybe we need a "yellow/ecru shirt" challenge.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Ecru! Yellow's distant cousin. Great look, gamma. Everything works well together, and I really like the sweater (what I can see of it).
> 
> Maybe we need a "yellow/ecru shirt" challenge.


Thanks, Duvel. I think of ecru as more of an off-white than an offshoot of yellow. It's really a very versatile color. The sweater is one of my favorites, although I don't wear it as much as I once did.


----------



## StylePurgatory

Sorry for the bathroom photo. I tried all three mirrors available in the building, and this was the only one with remotely adequate lighting. I'm also still using a temporary phone with a terrible camera. So, it is what it is!


----------



## StylePurgatory

Jacket need to come in more than I thought


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Howard

> Hey, everyone, there is so much to catch up to in this thread, and I wish I could compliment each and every one of you individually. There has been so much to enjoy! My father passed away last week, and my dear bride, as a result of her commitment to scholastic excellence and indefatiguable commitment to the search, landed a most excellent entry position in her field--all of this in the span of a few days, and I have been on an emotional roller coaster.


Sorry for your loss Duvel.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
Sorry for your loss and congrats to your wife. If I may ask, was your father a "trad" dresser and/or did he influence you in that direction?


----------



## fred johnson

Nicely done Gamma, as always love that Barbour.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Howard and fred.

fred, yes! In fact, it was a bit of a revelation, not only for myself but also for my wife, to see old photos of him in the visitation slideshow, wearing his great blazers and sport coats, ocbds, and shetland sweaters. I don't think I ever consciously thought of him as an influence that way before, because, overall, he dressed much more conservatively than I did, e.g., he would never consider wearing Sperry CVOs or polo shirts, or a pink sweater or a tennis sweater, and the like. I think of his style as solidly Midwestern trad, if that makes sense--traditional, Ivy League-ish, while avoiding anything flashy or too casual. At the same time, there's a photo of him at Christmas, probably 1964 or 1965, wearing a remarkable flannel shirt with a large pattern, much like a Pendleton of some kind, or maybe an old Bean flannel shirt. I'd love to know what it was. My wife remarked, seeing the photos, "You got it from him! It makes sense!"

All of this was by default, for him. He didn't think too much about it; he wore what men like him wore, and what was on the shelves of the shops. Oddly enough, my brother never seemed to pick up on this influence.



fred johnson said:


> Duvel,
> Sorry for your loss and congrats to your wife. If I may ask, was your father a "trad" dresser and/or did he influence you in that direction?


----------



## Hikermike

Okay first post of my clothing so new at this. It's causal here most days and this being Friday even more so, Wearing: Bonobos weekend warrior Navy pants, white Izod shirt, Black leather belt, Black Polo knee high dress socks, Johnston & Murphy Black cap toe blucher. I hope everyone has a nice weekend.


----------



## gamma68

While some of you are lucky enough to be cavorting about in shorts and madras shirts, it was 25 degrees here this morning. Expected high of 33. 

At least this weather gives me a chance to wear one of my heaviest tweeds...and one of my skinniest vintage ties.

Yes, those white blurs are snowflakes.

Vintage Harris Tweed for Alexandre of Oxford St., London
BB ecru COBD
Vintage Orvis silk tie
Trafalgar belt
Vintage LLB tweed pants, made in the USA
Wigwam wool socks
Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Nobleprofessor

JAB Signature Navy Suit 
Brooks Brothers Semi Spread Collar Shirt 
JAB Tie

My new to me Church's NST


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Gamma, those tweed trousers are gorgeous.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Offering another view of the jacket, in honor of the last days of tweed. This has been a favorite this long winter.


Very Nice, love the tie and its nice to see a Barn Coat instead of the "usual" Barbour.


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma,
Those are a helluva pair of pants! I really love them with those shoes, the whole rig is great.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. It was another "carry the field coat" kind of day today. Bright but a little chilly, with temps in the mid 30s.

Apologies for the contrast-y lighting here. I'm wearing my second favorite tweed (to the one above), one by Orvis; a new Brooks blue ocbd (the lighting washes it out here); a Brooks Brothers tie; an O'Connell's navy/red surcingle belt; Lands' End chinos; socks from Uncle Ralph; and my beloved LL Bean blucher mocs. I'm not proud of the tie knot. I was in a hurry.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The temperatures went from 40 to 73 yesterday. Mighta shoulda not worn a tweed jacket.

Family stuff below:



Spoiler



My older son had to get dressed for a school trip. I'll just say that coaching in social skills is part of the curriculum, so it matters that he got himself dressed (nicely), and suggested the restaurant for lunch. Seriously, the pink RLP shirt was his choice (shirt and LE cords from eBay):



This is a rather Mephistophelean Harris tweed of a sooty black, rust, and slate blue. I should have worn an ecru shirt and some tie to bring out the brown in it (and channel my inner Ensiferous), instead of going for a monochromatic look with hard contrasts, but this is a hobby, right? I'm learning a lot from some of you guys. The Gatsby OCBD is rather thin, and wouldn't roll, darn it. I'll try again next October.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Very chilly in San Francisco today!

My awesome jacket from Tweedy Don
J Press shirt
Goorin Bros cap
Uniqlo selvage 
Clarks (I have other shoes I swear! Haha)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

That jacket is :winner:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! It's seriously one of the best jackets that I've ever owned... I have a closet full and I've worn this one at least 3 times in the past few weeks hahaha. I love it!



SlideGuitarist said:


> That jacket is :winner:


----------



## sskim3

Should have worn a jacket since its a little cooler today. But it'll do. 

Perry Ellis shirt (go figure. Got this pre AAAC. But it fits well and I like purple)
JCrew cotton cardigan
Zegna cords
Florsheim shell 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Today, it snowed. Back to the wool.

J Press OCBD
Spirit of Shetland sweater
Chippewa Woolen Mills mackinaw coat

*Duvel: *Sincere sympathy for your loss.


----------



## Tahmasp

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Very chilly in San Francisco today!
> 
> My awesome jacket from Tweedy Don
> J Press shirt
> Goorin Bros cap
> Uniqlo selvage
> Clarks (I have other shoes I swear! Haha)


That's a great jacket, but you might want to consider pairing it with a different shirt. The shirt you chose has a pattern that's similar in both scale and style to your jacket's pattern, which can be distracting and diminishes the jacket's impact. That jacket needs the spotlight to itself!


----------



## DLW

gamma68 said:


> While some of you are lucky enough to be cavorting about in shorts and madras shirts, it was 25 degrees here this morning. Expected high of 33.
> 
> At least this weather gives me a chance to wear one of my heaviest tweeds...and one of my skinniest vintage ties.
> 
> Yes, those white blurs are snowflakes.
> 
> Vintage Harris Tweed for Alexandre of Oxford St., London
> BB ecru COBD
> Vintage Orvis silk tie
> Trafalgar belt
> Vintage LLB tweed pants, made in the USA
> Wigwam wool socks
> Stafford 'Deacon' boots


 Gamma, As a gentleman who's always well turned out this particular pairing makes me stand back and say whoa. Well done, sir.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tweed McVay said:


> Gamma, As a gentleman who's always well turned out this particular pairing makes me stand back and say whoa. Well done, sir.


+1. I always like your rigs, but this one is a head-turner.


----------



## Ensiferous

Some very winter-worthy trousers, gamma. 

Isn't it great to get to wear them in the spring? :cold:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

Thanks Fred, Suit of Nettles and Tweed McVay. One thing that bugs me a little about those tweed trousers is the fact that there isn't enough fabric under the hem to make cuffs. I think they'd look better cuffed.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. I am still fighting this cold or whatever it is. Had to hit the office up for a bit this morning.


----------



## Patrick06790

Covered a senior citizens "prom" today, put on by local high school students. Not for the faint of heart. They were handing out flowers so I played along. Not the usual thing with winter tweeds and flannels but who cares. Besides, it goes well with the yellowish pocket square I threw in for a splash of color. It's snowing today, incidentally.


----------



## stcolumba

Old tweed hiding in the back of the closet. Old J Press OCBD. Old Brooks Bros tie. Old Polo PS. Fairly new Brooks Bros sweater.


----------



## gamma68

^ If only there were such treasures hiding in the back of my closet! Looks wonderful, StC.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Thank you, fred. It was another "carry the field coat" kind of day today. Bright but a little chilly, with temps in the mid 30s.
> 
> Apologies for the contrast-y lighting here. I'm wearing my second favorite tweed (to the one above), one by Orvis; a new Brooks blue ocbd (the lighting washes it out here); a Brooks Brothers tie; an O'Connell's navy/red surcingle belt; Lands' End chinos; socks from Uncle Ralph; and my beloved LL Bean blucher mocs. I'm not proud of the tie knot. I was in a hurry.


Love the look of tweed and chino, the LLB's keep the look classic yet casual; shell loafers would push you into dressy realm although some old Wejuns would work too . Love the tie.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice. Ox, Very Nice indeed.


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> Covered a senior citizens "prom" today, put on by local high school students. Not for the faint of heart. They were handing out flowers so I played along. Not the usual thing with winter tweeds and flannels but who cares. Besides, it goes well with the yellowish pocket square I threw in for a splash of color. It's snowing today, incidentally.


Patrick,
Works for me however I can't make out the color of the sweater in your photo (or my computer).


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> Thank you, fred. It was another "carry the field coat" kind of day today. Bright but a little chilly, with temps in the mid 30s.
> 
> Apologies for the contrast-y lighting here. I'm wearing my second favorite tweed (to the one above), one by Orvis; a new Brooks blue ocbd (the lighting washes it out here); a Brooks Brothers tie; an O'Connell's navy/red surcingle belt; Lands' End chinos; socks from Uncle Ralph; and my beloved LL Bean blucher mocs. I'm not proud of the tie knot. I was in a hurry.


I like most everything here but feel the shoes are a little too outdoorsy for the rest. A good pair of suede wingtips would have worked well.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Very chilly in San Francisco today!
> 
> My awesome jacket from Tweedy Don
> J Press shirt
> Goorin Bros cap
> Uniqlo selvage
> Clarks (I have other shoes I swear! Haha)


I agree with Tahmasp in regards to the shirt. Checks with other checks work fine if they are a different scale. In this case, a navy gingham could have provided the right contrast.

Pronto Moda suit
Brooks Brothers shirt and tie
Kent Wang pocket square
Timex Weekender
J. Crew NATO strap and belt
Gap socks
Allen Edmonds

https://imageshack.com/i/f0Fm2aTWj


----------



## Patrick06790

^ dark grey (used to be blue)


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Firstly: great outfit Jovan. I think you look great in striped ties.

OCBD: I am glad things are starting to warm up where you live so that you can venture out with nice shirt patterns as demonstrated above.

I was invited to a formal dinner last night at my girlfriends college hosted by the president.

Worn was:

-Corbin 3/2 blazer in a more flannel-like wool.
It turned out to be weather appropriate since it was windy snowing the entire day leading up to the event.
-plain silk square 
-VV Oxford and bow tie 
- J. Crew ludlow chinos and socks 
-Bass Weejuns (I would have worn nicer shoes if the weather was more agreeable...) 
-Timex

-And accompanied by my lovely date who agreed to let me post our photo


----------



## eagle2250

Nicely done, young man, and you may be assured, there is absolutely nothing wrong with those Weejuns! Here's hoping you and your lady had an enjoyable evening. :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

A little bit of red for Palm Sunday.
Mostly Brooks Bros stuff.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Adoucett, I think you both look great!


----------



## Roycru

Sat by some palm trees on Palm Sunday and watched my bamboo (that's what it said on the package) socks that I got at Marshall's slip down.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue and white university striped OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


----------



## Jovan

Thank you, adoucett. Great getup yourself!

Today...

Brooks Brothers sack blazer and OCBD
Unknown ancient madder tie (thanks to upr_crust)
Roundtree & Yorke tie bar
Steven Land pocket square
Timex on J. Crew strap (which you're all sick of seeing by now, but it paired so well with the colours here)
L.L.Bean flannels
Ledbury belt
Dexter longwings



https://imageshack.com/i/f0Ff35xTj


----------



## Duvel

Roycru, you're the greatest. There's nothing here I don't want to try myself, including the slouching socks. I'm designating tomorrow Blazer and Chinos Monday, in your honor.



Roycru said:


> Sat by some palm trees on Palm Sunday and watched my bamboo (that's what it said on the package) socks that I got at Marshall's slip down.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue and white university striped OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


----------



## FLMike

Jovan, that's a very smart looking outfit.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Roycru, you're the greatest. There's nothing here I don't want to try myself, including the slouching socks. I'm designating tomorrow Blazer and Chinos Monday, in your honor.


+1. I've found the same thing with bamboo socks (also that they don't last). But those MacTavish, the whole thing (plus your round sunglasses)...I could feel good about stealing this rig.


----------



## Nolan

Loving the watch band.


----------



## Duvel

Wear your chinos and blazer tomorrow, then. Step up.



SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I've found the same thing with bamboo socks (also that they don't last). But those MacTavish, the whole thing (plus your round sunglasses)...I could feel good about stealing this rig.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> Jovan, that's a very smart looking outfit.


Thank you.



Nolan said:


> Loving the watch band.


Addressed towards me or adoucett?


----------



## stcolumba

Monday


----------



## Ensiferous

Very nice, adoucett -


----------



## Ensiferous

Snowing this morning.

Yay.

(Not.)

At least I really enjoy tweed & flannel, but even those I do not want to become too much of a good thing.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 roll Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD
LLB belt and corduroys


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Love the tie, sir!


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, gamma! Love that shirt.



gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 roll Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
> Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD
> LLB belt and corduroys


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru - as always, the clothes are fantastic, the "in the wild shot" fantastic (you look like you have fun with your days) and those sunglasses are fantastics. May I ask who makes the frames?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shout-out to my homeboy Gamma: that is a beautifully chewy tweed, viewed up close!

Question to StColumba: is that a white or ecru shirt? I don't want to be pedantic; I just want to know what something is, when I see it and think it looks good.


----------



## sskim3

Trying out a new to me tie from Holland & Sherry. 
Paul Stuart tweed and jacket
JPress pants
AE shoes
Burberry watch



Spoiler



Showing all the colors...

Is it grenadine or no? Can't tell and never owned one. So thoughts?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> Shout-out to my homeboy Gamma: that is a beautifully chewy tweed, viewed up close!
> 
> Question to StColumba: is that a white or ecru shirt? I don't want to be pedantic; I just want to know what something is, when I see it and think it looks good.


White


----------



## stcolumba

Very much liking Gamma's Tweed of the Day and Ensi's footwear.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks stcolumba.


----------



## Ensiferous

Fabulous.


----------



## Spin Evans

Chilly spring weekend.

BB oxford
LE Drifter
PRL khakis
Walkover bucks


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Very nice!



Spin Evans said:


> Chilly spring weekend.
> 
> BB oxford
> LE Drifter
> PRL khakis
> Walkover bucks


----------



## Flairball

On the road, escaping the snow and cold. Decided my trusty dogtooth would make the trip to SF with me.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all of the kind words. A lot of great posts the past few pages. This was me today.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Sat by some palm trees on Palm Sunday and watched my bamboo (that's what it said on the package) socks that I got at Marshall's slip down.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue and white university striped OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


Roycru, classic you, with a couple of exceptions! 1. Bamboo socks slipping down as noted. 2. Dem ain't really cuffs, roll up your jeans! Great location shot. Keep it up Mr. RR!


----------



## LeeLo

J Press Blazer
BB OCBD
M. Sterling Foulard
LE Khakis


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A little Trad 101 today. Warmer today, but the wind is in effect.

Leello - Ah, nice and simple. Fits are spot on. Well done.


----------



## fred johnson

Warmer today, Trying a HTJ Look
Top: BB Graph Check, Lambs wool V-Neck; PRL Tie
Bottom: PRL Forward Pleated Flannels, Larsons (I know, but comfortable)


----------



## fred johnson

LeeLo said:


> J Press Blazer
> BB OCBD
> M. Sterling Foulard
> LE Khakis


Nice, welcome aboard


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> A little Trad 101 today. Warmer today, but the wind is in effect.
> 
> Classic Tie, Classic Inverted Roll.. what's not to like


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> Warmer today, Trying a HTJ Look
> Top: BB Graph Check, Lambs wool V-Neck; PRL Tie
> Bottom: PRL Forward Pleated Flannels, Larsons (I know, but comfortable)


That v-neck is interesting. I like v-necks with deep Vs, which that has. What is the brand? Also, hard to get a read on the colour; grey, or greenish?


----------



## Nobleprofessor

stcolumba said:


> A little bit of red for Palm Sunday.
> Mostly Brooks Bros stuff.


Perfect conservative look! Very nice!


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> That v-neck is interesting. I like v-necks with deep Vs, which that has. What is the brand? Also, hard to get a read on the colour; grey, or greenish?


Color is a very deep green, BB made in London.


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin - fantastic sweater, fantastic outfit. Very Paul Newman cool 1960s. You should photoshop the picture to black and white - it will look straight out the '60s. That said, you don't look dated, in part because you have a great sense of your own style and in part because today's slim aesthetic echoes the '60s slim aesthetic.


----------



## Flairball

San Francisco, day 2. It's a little windy, and just warm enought that I shed the SC after lunch.



















Sadly, the whisky is marked up incredibly, here.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Welcome to San Francisco!! Erratic weather and expensive (insert literally anything here). I don't know if you are a thrifter, but I found some really nice items at the goodwill on the corner of Fillmore
and Post in Japantown yesterday. Good luck!



Flairball said:


> San Francisco, day 2. It's a little windy, and just warm enought that I shed the SC after lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, the whisky is marked up incredibly, here.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Spin - fantastic sweater, fantastic outfit. Very Paul Newman cool 1960s. You should photoshop the picture to black and white - it will look straight out the '60s. That said, you don't look dated, in part because you have a great sense of your own style and in part because today's slim aesthetic echoes the '60s slim aesthetic.


Agreed, 100%.


----------



## stcolumba

Four inches of heavy, wet snow, this morning, demanded that today is Tweed Tuesday. Tweed Season is not over.


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> J Press Blazer
> BB OCBD
> M. Sterling Foulard
> LE Khakis


Nice!!


----------



## stcolumba

Whenever I see one of Flairballs' posts, I think "Now, here is a man who is at peace with the world." You always hit it just right.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Sat by some palm trees on Palm Sunday and watched my bamboo (that's what it said on the package) socks that I got at Marshall's slip down.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue and white university striped OCBD, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Land's End trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


Not that I am prejudiced, but that is one heck of a great looking tie!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Tahmasp

Rainy commute. Kamakura OCBD, J Press Shaggy Dog, LL Bean anorak, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, Filson canvas briefcase


----------



## orange fury

Spin Evans said:


> Chilly spring weekend.
> 
> BB oxford
> LE Drifter
> PRL khakis
> Walkover bucks


That looks fantastic, love the Drifter. I had a navy Drifter that I returned, but I've been strongly considering getting another- this rig is moving me in the direction of picking one up. Very nice.



Tahmasp said:


> Kamakura OCBD, J Press Shaggy Dog, LL Bean anorak, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, Filson canvas briefcase


Great rig, AWESOME anorak


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

How is the sizing on the anorak? I am looking for a new one, my vintage Fjallraven one is literally falling apart.



Tahmasp said:


> Rainy commute. Kamakura OCBD, J Press Shaggy Dog, LL Bean anorak, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, Filson canvas briefcase


----------



## Duvel

I have one of those anoraks. They are great! And discontinued. They are roomy, by the way, but they are meant to be that way. They're meant to be worn over heavier layers.



Tahmasp said:


> Rainy commute. Kamakura OCBD, J Press Shaggy Dog, LL Bean anorak, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, Filson canvas briefcase


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Inspired by the "70s west coast " thread on FNSB:

Vintage Lacoste LS polo 
Uniqlo selvedge 
Corgi socks
Clarks (again haha)
Timex weekender


----------



## Flairball

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Welcome to San Francisco!! Erratic weather and expensive (insert literally anything here). I don't know if you are a thrifter, but I found some really nice items at the goodwill on the corner of Fillmore
> and Post in Japantown yesterday. Good luck!


Thanks for the heads up. I'll check it out if I'm over that way again. Actually had lunch in Japantown before heading down to the Marina Dist.


----------



## Ensiferous

Finally reaching a noticeable weather transition where I can venture partially into Spring. Previously, it has been just continuous Winter.

So, in a gradually closing Spring tweed mode, I at least get to incorporate a Spring tie and lighter trousers like chinos.


----------



## RT-Bone

Still a bit brisk. 

-Rugby shawl Shetland 
-LE sail rigger 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Like Ensiferous, I feel the weather is finally making a transition to spring in my area. Still, too cold to go without the flannel blazer. And the knit tie thread made me want to wear one today.





Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L Hudson Company
BB white OCBD
Unbranded 100% virgin wool tie
Brighton belt
LE khakis
BB socks
Sebago loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

Warm enough to ditch the long johns, cold enough for layers and wool socks. And cigars. Gym regimen begins anew today, as I appear to have eaten a basketball.


----------



## Tahmasp

RT-Bone said:


> Still a bit brisk.
> 
> -Rugby shawl Shetland
> -LE sail rigger
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is just gorgeous. Is that the "Modern Stewart" tartan? I wish I bought more Rugby when it was still available, the pieces that weren't covered in crests were spot-on.


----------



## RT-Bone

Tahmasp said:


> That is just gorgeous. Is that the "Modern Stewart" tartan? I wish I bought more Rugby when it was still available, the pieces that weren't covered in crests were spot-on.


Thanks. It is the modern stewart. I, too, loved Rugby's non-logo stuff - the pants fit me really well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This was a week ago:


























And this was yesterday:


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, I love that tie, it adds oomph to a very classic trad outfit.


----------



## Ensiferous

Cigar weather is back; The Burnal Equinox has arrived.



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> Warm enough to ditch the long johns, cold enough for layers and wool socks. And cigars. Gym regimen begins anew today, as I appear to have eaten a basketball.


Very nice Patrick.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This was a week ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was yesterday:


Love the second tie, YRR (ancient madder?)! What are the shoes? The second look like new Florsheims. I've avoided those, but perhaps you can comment on the quality.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> Love the second tie, YRR (ancient madder?)! What are the shoes? The second look like new Florsheims. I've avoided those, but perhaps you can comment on the quality.


Thanks. The red tie is from LE, and though it isn't tagged ancient madder, I'd be surprised if it wasn't. The navy-and-purple tie is tagged as ancient madder, which was news to me (the twill is so fine it's more like an Hermes than a BB).

The first pair of shoes are very old Florsheims, blake-stitched (gasp) and some kind of grained CG (double gasp). The LWB are AE MacNeils. The tell is that the flap of the blucher reaches all the way down to the wing. Aldens and Florsheims have a gap between the flap and the wing -- to tell them apart, you have to go by the quality of the leather and the stitching. I have examined the contemporary Florsheim tan grain LWB, and they are pretty bad. The black antiquing is clearly just sprayed on over the tan grain, and it looks really terrible. I'd consider the black grain Florsheims (limited use), or the burg CG (but the five-year plan calls for burg shell MacNeils, so why bother?).


----------



## orange fury

First time posting here in a couple weeks, had a job interview today:




Stafford suit - Brooks Brothers shirt - Burberry tie - Cole Haan loafers - Jos A Bank belt - Tissot Desire watch

...and before anyone jumps in about the loafers: I know. I don't currently have any black oxfords- if I land this job, I'll pick up AE PA's posthaste.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's me, today:


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> First time posting here in a couple weeks, had a job interview today:


The suit appears to fit well. You obviously know you need some suit appropriate shoes. No cuffs on the pants?


----------



## mr7864

> "I have examined the contemporary Florsheim tan grain LWB, and they are pretty bad. The black antiquing is clearly just sprayed on over the tan grain, and it looks really terrible. I'd consider the black grain Florsheims (limited use), or the burg CG (but the five-year plan calls for burg shell MacNeils, so why bother?)."


Gotta jump in here. In the last couple of weeks I purchased each of the black tumbled and cognac tumbled Kenmoor Imperials (new, Indian-made) and have to report that, as a shoe nut with many AE's, J&M's, etc., these are perfectly fine in workmanship, stitching, and so on. Leather isn't likely on the same level as the heyday Imperials, and missing some details (i.e. "the cleat"), but overall I'm enjoying the hell out of them. And consider at a $225 price point, they are near half price AE/Alden. I believe Florsheim at this point is the only pebbled version out there. If any doubts, numerous reviews on Amazon, Zappos, etc. show substantially positive marks.

I think the smooth black and cordo color may be a bit too CG-looking, so up to AE/Alden for those would make sense if it's in one's budget. But for getting back to the original establishment longwing that's close enough to the original while not breaking the bank, I think these are great. If I have a complaint it's that the cognac color is a bit plain medium brown rather than the lighter, more golden color of old. But the brown is very versatile and good-looking with grays/khakis/jeans. Going to be stiff at first, obviously, but that subsides, and the shiny out-of-box finish is even getting mellower with wear and the leather quality is coming through.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Woofa

mr7864 said:


> Gotta jump in here. In the last couple of weeks I purchased each of the black tumbled and cognac tumbled Kenmoor Imperials (new, Indian-made) and have to report that, as a shoe nut with many AE's, J&M's, etc., these are perfectly fine in workmanship, stitching, and so on. Leather isn't likely on the same level as the heyday Imperials, and missing some details (i.e. "the cleat"), but overall I'm enjoying the hell out of them. And consider at a $225 price point, they are near half price AE/Alden. I believe Florsheim at this point is the only pebbled version out there. If any doubts, numerous reviews on Amazon, Zappos, etc. show substantially positive marks.
> 
> I think the smooth black and cordo color may be a bit too CG-looking, so up to AE/Alden for those would make sense if it's in one's budget. But for getting back to the original establishment longwing that's close enough to the original while not breaking the bank, I think these are great. If I have a complaint it's that the cognac color is a bit plain medium brown rather than the lighter, more golden color of old. But the brown is very versatile and good-looking with grays/khakis/jeans. Going to be stiff at first, obviously, but that subsides, and the shiny out-of-box finish is even getting mellower with wear and the leather quality is coming through.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Mr7864, welcome to the forums. Thank you for that info and if you can take some additional pictures and start an actual thread in the main forums with your opinions, there are many shoe afficionados who would appreciate the information.

I am actually wearing a pair of thrifted Sears gunboats today, one of my favorite pairs.

thanks again,


----------



## LeeLo

OCBD, fredjohnson, & stcolumba - thank you for the kind remarks on my last post.

HF black/white herringbone sc
BB OCBD
Forsyth of Canada Tie
LE Chinos


----------



## Ensiferous

^ They do look good. They don't seem to have any of the plasticky/cheap look that is typical of offshored copies of the classics.


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo, it looks like we were both thinking gray HB today-


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Woofa said:


> Mr7864, welcome to the forums. Thank you for that info and if you can take some additional pictures and start an actual thread in the main forums with your opinions, there are many shoe afficionados who would appreciate the information.


+1. These used to be my one sartorial affectation in grad school, and I miss them. I bought the Florsheim PTB about 10 years ago, and it looked like it had been dipped in varnish. If the LWB is still tolerable, I'm going for it.


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


> LeeLo, it looks like we were both thinking gray HB today


It's a great day for it....as a matter of fact, everyday is a great day for gray HB! Your rig looks top-notch as always, well done.


----------



## fred johnson

YRR,
More British inspired than trad today but I do like it, especially the tie & ps.


----------



## fred johnson

Leelo,
Looks like you have a good grasp of the basics, well done.


----------



## fred johnson

E,
What can I say, your tweed, shirt, tie combinations continue to give us all lessons in coordination.


----------



## mr7864

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. These used to be my one sartorial affectation in grad school, and I miss them. I bought the Florsheim PTB about 10 years ago, and it looked like it had been dipped in varnish. If the LWB is still tolerable, I'm going for it.


I think you'll find they do have the varnishy appearance right out of the box (like it's a last-minute spray-on protectant/"wow" enhancer), but my point was if you give them some wear time, this dissipates and appearance improves very quickly, exposing actually decent quality leather. Make no mistake, these aren't Aldens, but I think they are underrated and too quickly dismissed (and remember the price we're talking about here.)


----------



## sskim3

Not in HT like the others but I have the gray herringbone going on. 

Scott James cashmere blazer
LE ocbd
Brioni khakis
Jcrew socks
Quoddy suede loafers

The khakis were hemmed to no break and they look short with the loafers since more of my socks show. No issue with other shoes. I know it's all in my head but something to note. Am I over thinking this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nobleprofessor

orange fury said:


> First time posting here in a couple weeks, had a job interview today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford suit - Brooks Brothers shirt - Burberry tie - Cole Haan loafers - Jos A Bank belt - Tissot Desire watch
> 
> ...and before anyone jumps in about the loafers: I know. I don't currently have any black oxfords- if I land this job, I'll pick up AE PA's posthaste.


I think this is a perfect look for an interview. Classic, conservative, looks good without making the interviewer focus on the clothes rather than on you. AND yes, you are right. Cap Toes or even Wingtips would be better.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today in the world of tweed.

OF - Good luck.


----------



## Duvel

Handsome outfit, ocbd! That jacket is great.


----------



## gamma68

Apologies for the lousy lighting on this overcast, dreary, rainy day:





Jacket: Vintage 3/2 tweed sack for Van Boven of Detroit-Ann Arbor
Shirt: Ralph Lauren Polo chambray
Tie: Lochcarron, wool, Colquhoun clan
Belt: Brighton
Khakis: Lands' End


----------



## ran23

A YSL Tweed jacket, kind of a blue/grey, with similar trousers, white OCBD and Talbott black/gold tie.


----------



## orange fury

Had a lunch interview/meeting today, I wore my baby Corbin 3/2 over this:


Brooks OCBD - RL chinos - Cole Haans - JAB belt - Corbin 3/2 (unseen)

Before anyone comments on the fact that I went to a lunch interview wearing no tie, chinos, and an OCBD: I was advised to go like this by someone close to the interviewer, and it turned out to be the right decision, as I'll have another interview in a few weeks with this company.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Apologies for the lousy lighting on this overcast, dreary, rainy day:
> 
> Jacket: Vintage 3/2 tweed sack for Van Boven of Detroit-Ann Arbor
> Shirt: Ralph Lauren Polo chambray
> Tie: Lochcarron, wool, Colquhoun clan
> Belt: Brighton
> Khakis: Lands' End


I love my Lochcarron tie, i have the Robertson Hunting tartan:


----------



## Dave

I know my outfit is the same old stuff I've been posting for the past few months, but I did at least want to show off a couple new things. Pardon the dirty bathroom mirror, by the way.





BB OCBD (new -- in case the photo makes it hard to tell, it's lavender in color)
Dickies belt
Levi's 505s
PRL argyle socks (also new)
Sebago Campsides (vintage made in USA)

To those of you who are tired of seeing me with the same jeans and the same cheap belt, you may remember that I said I'm trying to lose weight and will only get new pants and stuff once I'm down a pants size or 2. Well, I'm happy to report that I'm now able to cinch my belt yet another hole tighter! Without a belt my pants are plenty loose. Heck, I was wearing shorts the other day, and I had to keep my hands in my pockets when I stood or walked so they wouldn't sag (they were cargo shorts -- in addition to not being trad, a belt wouldn't look right with those, IMO)!


----------



## Jovan

Target Mossimo pique polo (I know, I know...)
Brooks Brothers non-iron oxford cloth shorts
Sperry Top-Siders

https://imageshack.com/i/ippDmaYZj


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, love the whole outfit with the jacket and shoes being the outstanding stars.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dave said:


>


Good work, Dave!


----------



## Nolan

sskim3 said:


> Not in HT like the others but I have the gray herringbone going on.
> 
> Scott James cashmere blazer
> LE ocbd
> Brioni khakis
> Jcrew socks
> Quoddy suede loafers
> 
> The khakis were hemmed to no break and they look short with the loafers since more of my socks show. No issue with other shoes. I know it's all in my head but something to note. Am I over thinking this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like the color of the socks here.


----------



## Duvel

A cool 45F outside with overcast skies and wet sidewalks. A cool sporty, casual day at the office. Featuring LL Bean anorak, PRL tennis sweater, Brooks pinpoint, Lands' End stone chinos, and Sperry CVOs.


----------



## gamma68

^ I like this a lot, Duvel. I'd like to find an Anorak now.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, gamma. A word of advice to others with the Sperrys. I washed these once, carefully, in fact, and ended up with yellow stains that I suspect came from the glue of the shoe. I thought they were ruined. I bought some of that tennis shoe white brightener polish-like stuff, applied it, and it worked wonders. I was afraid the polish would make the shoes stiff but that is not the case at all.


----------



## adoucett

Sneaking in one last day of tweed, with a pop of color that I think embodies the early spring look well.

I am more formally dressed than a usual class day, because our department group photo was today.

Feedback appreciated - although I'm already aware the sleeves on this particular jacket are a tad short.

Wearing:

* Harris Tweed jacket (Made in USA)
* Brooks Brothers repp tie (USA)
* Full-leather belt (USA)
* Gitman Brothers pinpoint Oxford (USA)
* L.L. Bean Mocs (USA)
* J. Crew chinos (Made in CHINA )


----------



## Duvel

Adoucett, this is a handsome rig, and there's much to like about it. I like the (unseen) choice of the blucher mocs, by the way, for dressing everything down just a notch. Makes the ensemble very appropriate for the campus setting. 

The yellow/gold tie gives some nice pop to the shirt/jacket combination. Me being me, I might have fussed a bit more with the tie knot, but that's a small point.

I can't tell how short the sleeves really are, given your pose and the bent arm, but the length seems within acceptable margins to me.


----------



## gamma68

This is outstanding. Very inspiring! And I covet that tie.


----------



## Spin Evans

Thank you to everyone for their kind comments recently.

Duvel and Adoucett--excellent shots. The harmony of subtle details lend an air of restraint and maturity.


----------



## gamma68

Ralph Lauren cotton-cashmere tennis sweater
BB 132Q OCBD
Wm. Chelsea Ltd. emblematic


----------



## Duvel

Excellent, gamma! It's the day for tennis sweaters.


----------



## orange fury

I love the burgundy on that tennis sweater gamma, that seems to be the same one I have but with a different color scheme (Mine is the PRL cashmere/cotton with navy instead of burgundy)


----------



## Dave

SlideGuitarist said:


> Good work, Dave!


Thank you! I take it the shoes and socks were your favorite part of my outfit?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Dave said:


> Thank you! I take it the shoes and socks were your favorite part of my outfit?


I was teasing! Though, to be honest, both you and I need to get some more lively checked button-downs to wear with jeans and such, esp. as jeans look duller, less blue, in a bathroom selfie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

*Easter meal; no one will be dressed up.*

Well, my two boys will be wearing OCBDs...but I digress. Here's tomorrow's rig (provisionally; suggestions welcome), inc. Brooks' blue university stripe, Brooks "summer madder" from two years ago, Brooks Golden Fleece blazer (thanks again, DMontez!), Bill's chinos, Allen-Edmonds loafers:


----------



## Dave

SlideGuitarist said:


> I was teasing! Though, to be honest, both you and I need to get some more lively checked button-downs to wear with jeans and such, esp. as jeans look duller, less blue, in a bathroom selfie.


Actually, I have several of those already. ;-P

Now for another selfie . . . this time I'm wearing something different, as I'm headed off to the Easter Vigil Mass:





Calvin Klein suit (off-the-rack suits may be anathema here, but hey, you gotta work with what you have -- I got it when I was a little bit heavier than I am now -- now I have to cinch the belt all the way to the end -- soon I'll either have to get this altered or get a new, non-off-the-rack suit)
LE button-down
BB repp tie
no-name belt
CK socks
Johnston and Murphy cap-toes


----------



## Roycru

Pink shirts, repp ties, and one of us isn't wearing pants.......


----------



## FLMike

^Awesome!


----------



## FLMike

Happy Easter, all! Have a wonderful day!!



He is Risen!


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Happy Easter, all! Have a wonderful day!!
> 
> 
> 
> He is Risen!


This warms the cockles of my heart.


----------



## sskim3

Happy Easter folks! And happy Passover. I was given the honor of attending a Passover dinner Friday night and it was great! Now at Sunday service for the Easter. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> This warms the cockles of my heart.


+1 both to FL comment and L-feds.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Happy Easter folks! And happy Passover. I was given the honor of attending a Passover dinner Friday night and it was great! Now at Sunday service for the Easter.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great sartorial example of American Trad and great experience example of American pluralism at its best.


----------



## Spin Evans

That is a crisp, utterly cool seersucker there, FLC. The knife-blade crease and cuff/no break are stunning. Would love to see the whole shebang.


----------



## adoucett

Happy Easter and Passover to all, I normally celebrate both to some extent...but this year sadly neither. 

That didn't stop me from celebrating "_Sartorial Easter", _and putting together my _ideal _Easter rig however, as some of this stuff has been begging to be worn for months!

I will be celebrating Greek Easter with my girlfriend next weekend, so this outfit may very well make a comeback then.

Wearing:

GANT 2B blazer
Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD
Brooks Brothers cotton PS
Kenneth Gordon cotton madras tie 
J. Crew oxford cloth chinos
Vineyard Vines shark socks 
Allen Edmonds Walden loafers
Seiko 5 watch on blue/white NATO strap


----------



## Reuben

It's Easter Sunday, what do you think I'm wearing?




























BB Suit and shirt, Southern proper azalea bow, nameless square and Lilly belt, JAB otc socks and Walkover LWB. Eventually I'll get around to getting braces buttons added to these trousers . . .


----------



## Duvel

No photos from me, as, in true Christian spirit, I decided to keep my look meek and humble this day of the coming back from the dead. PRL purple/green-striped rugby shirt, J.Crew chinos for which I sewed the cuffs myself, and Sperry CVOs. Outerwear: my old, reliable navy Baracuta Harrington.

Christian or not, a good rig for pulling down a couple of pints and some vittles at the brew pub. (Surly Abrasive and a bowl of white chili.)

Cheers


----------



## orange fury

Happy Easter gents:




Haspel seersucker - Brooks OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow - Cole Haans

i still haven't gotten white bucks (and badly want some), but it was wet enough this morning that even if I had them, I probably wouldn't have worn them


----------



## Duvel

Great sartorial example of American Trad and great experience example of American pluralism at its best.

In all seriousness, this is too great for words.




Roycru said:


> Pink shirts, repp ties, and one of us isn't wearing pants.......


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Great sartorial example of American Trad and great experience example of American pluralism at its best.
> 
> In all seriousness, this is too great for words.


Roycru's meticulous dichromatic rigs are brilliant, and instructive. Seriously, I set those URLs aside.


----------



## Duvel

Meticulous dichromatic rigs. Wow. Almost as good as the rig itself. Thank you, SlideGuitarist, for that.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Meticulous dichromatic rigs. Wow. Almost as good as the rig itself. Thank you, SlideGuitarist, for that.


I was a translator for several years, and tend to be a bit of a show-off. But I was serious. This morning I thought, how can I use a small number of colors effectively? This doesn't approach RoyCru in subtlety, but I was pretty happy with it. J. Press shantung tie, linen PS, Brooks Bengal stripe broadcloth shirt, Brooks Golden Fleece blazer, Bill's Khakis, mall socks, AE Kenwood loafers.


----------



## g3org3y

Roycru said:


> Pink shirts, repp ties, and one of us isn't wearing pants.......


Best photo I've ever seen on this forum! :beer:


----------



## g3org3y

Reuben said:


> It's Easter Sunday, what do you think I'm wearing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Suit and shirt, Southern proper azalea bow, nameless square and Lilly belt, JAB otc socks and Walkover LWB. Eventually I'll get around to getting braces buttons added to these trousers . . .





orange fury said:


> Happy Easter gents:
> 
> 
> Haspel seersucker - Brooks OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow - Cole Haans
> 
> i still haven't gotten white bucks (and badly want some), but it was wet enough this morning that even if I had them, I probably wouldn't have worn them


I don't think I've got the personal confidence to pull off such an outfit. I have a similar jacket (which I save for summer months) but no matching trousers. Cotton/linen mix? Congrats on the 'bravery' chaps. :cool2:


----------



## inq89

Happy Easter! Great ensembles so far, definitely digging the seersucker suits. Sadly I did not see it in the wild today at my church service or country club brunch, but it was only in the mid 60s here. A seersucker suit is still on my ever-growing To Buy List so hopefully I will model it next year.

For now, I finally got to wear my new JCrew Ludlow Linen Suit in british khaki that I had gotten for a steal during last season's sales. Worn with a white BB Dress Shirt in spread collar slim fit, AE Clifton in burgundy, BB argyle socks, BB pocket square, and this sweet Kent Wang grenadine tie in "easter" blue. Not shown is my Persol 714 Steve McQueen shades in tortoise honey brown. I will have to take a details closeup pic later, but the argyle socks and pocket square complimented perfectly in blue and red tones, matching the blue tie to bring the whole outfit together. Got lots of compliments per the usual 

Taken with mommy.


----------



## gamma68

I'm so jealous of you guys wearing seersucker! I _really really_ wanted to wear a particular Easter rig I had planned for some time. But the weather absolutely did not cooperate (37 degrees and 1-2" of snow at my destination). So I ended up with....

Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co.
BB pinpoint Oxford (pink), pocket square and Loro Piana wool trousers
Andover Shop silk bow tie
Brighton belt
Viyella wool socks
Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts (made in USA)
...and I tossed on a vintage BB balmacaan to deal with the snow.


----------



## adoucett

inq89 said:


> Happy Easter! Great ensembles so far, definitely digging the seersucker suits. Sadly I did not see it in the wild today at my church service or country club brunch, but it was only in the mid 60s here. A seersucker suit is still on my ever-growing To Buy List so hopefully I will model it next year.
> 
> For now, I finally got to wear my new JCrew Ludlow Linen Suit in british khaki that I had gotten for a steal during last season's sales. Worn with a white BB Dress Shirt in spread collar slim fit, AE Clifton in burgundy, BB argyle socks, BB pocket square, and this sweet Kent Wang grenadine tie in "easter" blue. Not shown is my Persol 714 Steve McQueen shades in tortoise honey brown. I will have to take a details closeup pic later, but the argyle socks and pocket square complimented perfectly in blue and red tones, matching the blue tie to bring the whole outfit together. Got lots of compliments per the usual
> 
> Taken with mommy.


My man! Glad to see another post from you. The rig looks great. I was literally going to message you this directly the other day, but I will say, Your blog is probably the second biggest inspiration to where my wardrobe is today other than AAAC itself. I think I have your guides I-III memorized fairly well by this point!
One of the things I really like best about your writing is you offer almost a progression-based approach that isn't so IN YOUR FACE TRAD AAAAAHH! right from the start.

You really do a great job of walking people, including myself, up through the ranks from some mall brand, to Polo...to Brooks...to Press...and Beyond. You don't assume everyone already will have 3 Barbours in the closet, but you offer a fantastic method of building up to one, and acquiring it affordably. I'm sure you are _very_ busy with your current program but I do really enjoy every post you make.



gamma68 said:


> I'm so jealous of you guys wearing seersucker! I _really really_ wanted to wear a particular Easter rig I had planned for some time. But the weather absolutely did not cooperate (37 degrees and 1-2" of snow at my destination). So I ended up with....
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co.
> BB pinpoint Oxford (pink), pocket square and Loro Piana wool trousers
> Andover Shop silk bow tie
> Brighton belt
> Viyella wool socks
> Johnston & Murphy Aristocrafts (made in USA)
> ...and I tossed on a vintage BB balmacaan to deal with the snow.


Gamma, I know how you feel-- it was fairly cold where I am (but still a little warmer than winter) so I too went with a flannel blazer. Bow tie looks great!


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru - absolutely one of the best photos ever on this site

OF: great outfit, is that Haspel from the company's new incarnation?


----------



## RT-Bone

Basic uniform today. 

Top:
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly Dalton slim fit chinos
-Targyles 
-AE McGraws






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

So many great Easter rigs. Thanks for sharing. Sadly, I have nothing of similar value to offer. Back from SF, and off to pick up the dog from the kennel. Pleased to see that most of the snow has melted while I was away, which means the local trails should be passable. So, Woolrich, and BraeVal for a quick walk in the woods with the dog.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I like your rig, Flairball. Could you provide us with a few more details pertaining to the shirt...a great design, for sure! :thumbs-up:


----------



## fred johnson

Easter Play at Long Wharf Theater
CH tan full straps, gold toe OTCS, LLB Flannels
Top (not pictured): BB OCBD, BB Oatmeal Shetland


----------



## gamma68

In Detroit, there is no symbol more "Trad" than the Old English D. For Opening Day, I'm wearing a 100% wool replica of the 1967 cap. GO TIGERS!


----------



## Orgetorix

Happy Easter, from me and the Little Gent.


----------



## jimw

Fantastic! How old is your handsome little fella? You look smitten....


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> Great sartorial example of American Trad and great experience example of American pluralism at its best.


Thanks for compliments!



adoucett said:


> Happy Easter and Passover to all, I normally celebrate both to some extent...but this year sadly neither.
> 
> That didn't stop me from celebrating "_Sartorial Easter", _and putting together my _ideal _Easter rig however, as some of this stuff has been begging to be worn for months!
> 
> I will be celebrating Greek Easter with my girlfriend next weekend, so this outfit may very well make a comeback then.
> 
> Wearing:
> 
> GANT 2B blazer
> Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD
> Brooks Brothers cotton PS
> Kenneth Gordon cotton madras tie
> J. Crew oxford cloth chinos
> Vineyard Vines shark socks
> Allen Edmonds Walden loafers
> Seiko 5 watch on blue/white NATO strap


Love the rig! I saw the pants last year and was contemplating if I should get them or not. Your rig makes me regret my decision on passing on them.

I am also jealous of all the seersuckers showing up. It's about that time again. Happy and sad since we will be seeing less tweed around here.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> In Detroit, there is no symbol more "Trad" than the Old English D. For Opening Day, I'm wearing a 100% wool replica of the 1967 cap. GO TIGERS!


Gorgeous hat, I can feel the wool through the picture. Good luck on opening day. I just ordered a similar vintage-style baseball cap for my RedSox-loving girlfriend.


----------



## Orgetorix

jimw said:


> Fantastic! How old is your handsome little fella? You look smitten....


Thank you! He's six months old, and a barrel of fun.


----------



## jimw

Orgetorix said:


> Thank you! He's six months old, and a barrel of fun.


Well enjoy your children. The time flies by so quickly, and they'll teach you so much....


----------



## Duvel

Inspired by, but hardly in imitation of, the meticulous dichromatic Easter Day offering from Roycru, I humbly submit:
































Details: Orvis linen/cotton weave 3/2 roll jacket, Brooks oxford, Southwick tie, J. Crew belt, LE chinos, GH Bass bucks.

The jacket is almost too cool for a day like this, with temps barely out of the 40s. This is the season of not knowing how warm to dress, day-to-day. It's much more of a spring/early summer jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Notes on the above, which may be interesting only to me but maybe you'll sympathize: This is a doing-the-best-I-can outfit, which means a few things, not least of which are reminders of what I need to add to my wardrobe (more ties, new bucks, more belts) and what needs to be improved (these chinos are too low-waisted, and I need not only the higher rise but also about one more inch in the waist).

Ah, the Orvis jacket, though. I do like it. I know the line does not get a lot of attention here, but this jacket has a nice, relaxed feel too it, something like you'd get with linen but without the wrinkled mess. Yes, the buttons are plastic--about as plastic as a button can get. I don't know what to do with that? Is it worth replacing them? The lapels are good and wide, just a hair short of being too wide for my tastes, but I think that also gives the jacket some flair, and I love the way they lie on the jacket. There's almost a flow to them. The jacket is made in the U.S.A., by the way.


----------



## Howard

Roycru said:


> Pink shirts, repp ties, and one of us isn't wearing pants.......


nice picture of you and the bunny.


----------



## Duvel

Too cute! And the little squirt has more hair on his than I do! Well, I may have more overall up there, actually, but it looks he's got some to comb on top, which I do not.



Orgetorix said:


> Happy Easter, from me and the Little Gent.


----------



## Andersdad

The boy should consider a pocket square.


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I like your rig, Flairball. Could you provide us with a few more details pertaining to the shirt...a great design, for sure! :thumbs-up:


I'd be happy to. The shirt is made by a small company in Connecticut, BraeVal. They make a variety of shirts, trousers, jackets and vests. Many are moleskin or leather. Orvis is currently carrying a pair of their leather trousers.

https://braeval.net/index.php


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too much good stuff to mention except for Org. That picture is too cute! Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Duvel

Classic, OCBD, and great!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Too much good stuff to mention except for Org. That picture is too cute! Keep it coming guys.


----------



## Patrick06790

Baseball tie for opening day. This was long before the three hour school board meeting, where they decided to start rewriting their budget less than 48 hours before the public hearing.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

A good day: a cute baby, and Detroit Tigers cap!


----------



## Mr. Darts

I know it's a day late (almost 2!), but I was quite happy with my Easter rig this year. I tried to balance two factors 1) It was Easter and 2) it was about freezing and snowing moderately at the time of the Easter service.

https://postimg.org/image/f2ew8jcjp/

LLB light green OCBD
Tweed from tweedydon
Rooster tie
LE light gray chinos
Weejun tassels


----------



## fred johnson

Everything is fine, leave the buttons alone. Orvis stuff is underated but high quality IMHO, especially the older SC's. What is the fabric of that great tie, does not come across as silk?


Duvel said:


> Notes on the above, which may be interesting only to me but maybe you'll sympathize: This is a doing-the-best-I-can outfit, which means a few things, not least of which are reminders of what I need to add to my wardrobe (more ties, new bucks, more belts) and what needs to be improved (these chinos are too low-waisted, and I need not only the higher rise but also about one more inch in the waist).
> 
> Ah, the Orvis jacket, though. I do like it. I know the line does not get a lot of attention here, but this jacket has a nice, relaxed feel too it, something like you'd get with linen but without the wrinkled mess. Yes, the buttons are plastic--about as plastic as a button can get. I don't know what to do with that? Is it worth replacing them? The lapels are good and wide, just a hair short of being too wide for my tastes, but I think that also gives the jacket some flair, and I love the way they lie on the jacket. There's almost a flow to them. The jacket is made in the U.S.A., by the way.


----------



## Winny94

Anyone familiar with these shirts? There were a handful of them I left behind as I didn't know a thing about the maker.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice rig Mr. Darts, lets get a tad more of that PS showing and I like the weejun tassels. Can't tell if the chinos are cuffed or not.


Mr. Darts said:


> I know it's a day late (almost 2!), but I was quite happy with my Easter rig this year. I tried to balance two factors 1) It was Easter and 2) it was about freezing and snowing moderately at the time of the Easter service.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/f2ew8jcjp/
> 
> LLB light green OCBD
> Tweed from tweedydon
> Rooster tie
> LE light gray chinos
> Weejun tassels


----------



## L-feld

I am trying to achieve two things: 1. Break out of my solid color shirt slump and 2. Find a use for these blue chinos.





Brooks "346" hopsack jacket
Gitman poplin shirt
Bills M2
AE Firenze


----------



## FLMike

JAB poplin suit
BB OCBD, tie, and belt
Alden 686 full straps
Shoes and belt are dark brown. They seem to read almost black in a couple of the pics.


----------



## RT-Bone

Casual, in the wild today. Again, I find myself wearing several trad pieces without ending up trad, so to speak. 

Top:
-LLB trail model rain jacket
-Uniqlo cardigan
-BB OCBD
-LE knit tie

Bottom:
-Uniqlo selvedge
-J.Crew bucks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

RT-Bone said:


> Casual, in the wild today. Again, I find myself wearing several trad pieces without ending up trad, so to speak.
> 
> Top:
> -LLB trail model rain jacket
> -Uniqlo cardigan
> -BB OCBD
> -LE knit tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -Uniqlo selvedge
> -J.Crew bucks


Is that the linen-blended cardigan from Uniqlo? How do you like it? I had been thinking about maybe picking one up.


----------



## RT-Bone

orange fury said:


> Is that the linen-blended cardigan from Uniqlo? How do you like it? I had been thinking about maybe picking one up.


No, this is an older offering - light weight merino.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, hi, your seersucker from Easter you mentioned was Haspel - is it from the re-launched Haspel or the classic? If from the re-launched, just curious what you think of it overall?


----------



## Duvel

Damp, grey, and cold out there, so the sunshine shirt comes out. The colors are not quite right. The shirt is a deeper yellow and the jacket is much browner, in real life. Brooks 2-button camel hair, Brooks oxford, Brooks Makers tie, J. Crew belt, Lands' End chinos, Clarks Originals desert boots.


----------



## Duvel

And the beloved LL Bean field jacket...


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred johnson. I believe it is silk but now you've got me wondering... and the tie is in a drawer about 6 blocks away. I'll have to check.



fred johnson said:


> Everything is fine, leave the buttons alone. Orvis stuff is underated but high quality IMHO, especially the older SC's. What is the fabric of that great tie, does not come across as silk?


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> And the beloved LL Bean field jacket...


I like the look of the LLB field jacket, but am wondering if I'd get much use out of one, since I already have a Barbour Bedale and it would serve a similar purpose for me.

Duvel, is your jacket a vintage made-in-the-USA model or a more recent LLB offering? Can you speak to its quality?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Damp, grey, and cold out there, so the sunshine shirt comes out. The colors are not quite right. The shirt is a deeper yellow and the jacket is much browner, in real life. Brooks 2-button camel hair, Brooks oxford, Brooks Makers tie, J. Crew belt, Lands' End chinos, Clarks Originals desert boots.


Upr_crust showed up last Friday in chinos (in a darker "British khaki" shade) and an equally pale yellow shirt, and that looked quite fine. I like burgundy over yellow. I just think the pale trousers are too close the the shirt in this case.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, hi, your seersucker from Easter you mentioned was Haspel - is it from the re-launched Haspel or the classic? If from the re-launched, just curious what you think of it overall?


I think it's prior to the relaunch, I got it a few years ago NWT off ebay. It's pretty decent, I would put it higher than the Jos A Bank version, but lower than Brooks. The big thing it has going for it is that it's only partially lined- I do wish it had less padding and was a 3/2 though.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> ...


I love that!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

FLCracka said:


> JAB poplin suit
> BB OCBD, tie, and belt
> Alden 686 full straps
> Shoes and belt are dark brown. They seem to read almost black in a couple of the pics.


How do you like the JAB poplin? I have wondered about those especially when they go on super sale. I tried on one at the store (I don't know if it was the "natural stretch" version or not and it was noticeably small on me.


----------



## Duvel

I can see that point, SlideGuitarist. However, in real life, as they say, there is much more contrast. My camera phone image does not do justice to the yellow of the shirt. Imagine a yellow that is much deeper, more saturated, almost golden. I was actually trying to imitate, in a way, a color scheme I saw Billax pull off.

I wore this for my phone interview for a possible job prospect, actually, this morning. I believe in getting dressed up for these things even though the folks on the other end can't see me. It puts me in the right frame of mind. Plus I still had to go in for my shift in the salt mines.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Upr_crust showed up last Friday in chinos (in a darker "British khaki" shade) and an equally pale yellow shirt, and that looked quite fine. I like burgundy over yellow. I just think the pale trousers are too close the the shirt in this case.


----------



## Duvel

It's an old one, gamma, procured from TweedyDon. Vintage made-in-the-USA, with the full button-out flannel liner. Very solid jacket that I just can't wear enough--almost hate to see it warming up around here!



gamma68 said:


> I like the look of the LLB field jacket, but am wondering if I'd get much use out of one, since I already have a Barbour Bedale and it would serve a similar purpose for me.
> 
> Duvel, is your jacket a vintage made-in-the-USA model or a more recent LLB offering? Can you speak to its quality?


----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Keeping up with spring colors.

HF Hopsack blazer 
Bills khakis poplin shirt
Jcrew cotton tie

Unseen Perry Ellis slacks and Colvin Klein shoes.

So the blazer doesn't feel like 100% wool and more like a wool silk blend. Is there anyway to verify? There are no fabric tags on the coat. And it is an older model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I think it's prior to the relaunch, I got it a few years ago NWT off ebay. It's pretty decent, I would put it higher than the Jos A Bank version, but lower than Brooks. The big thing it has going for it is that it's only partially lined- I do wish it had less padding and was a 3/2 though.


Thank you. If it goes back a few years, then you are right, it is pre re-launch. I like it, but was curious to hear from someone who's tried the "new" Haspel suit.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous, darn you and your perfectly fitting clothes . That cardigan fits incredibly well and the rest of the outfit adds up to Trad outstanding. 

sskim3, as usually, you've done a wonderful job with Trad elements, but somehow you bring a unique interpretation to them in the wonderful way that gives you a true personal style.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> Ensiferous, darn you and your perfectly fitting clothes . That cardigan fits incredibly well and the rest of the outfit adds up to Trad outstanding.
> 
> sskim3, as usually, you've done a wonderful job with Trad elements, but somehow you bring a unique interpretation to them in the wonderful way that gives you a true personal style.


Thanks! My outfits definitely have evolved in a good way the past 1.5 years I have been on the forum. The more I contemplate it, OF and YRR have been great inspirations to me since both leverage trad items with their own modern, personal style.

Forum has been a blessing and a curse though. I dress better, but now I am running out closet/drawer space. Fortunately, I haven't been adding too much to the wardrobe as of late, and I am slowly appreciating the logic of having "investment pieces" to maximize the wardrobe. The journey never ends......


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Thanks! My outfits definitely have evolved in a good way the past 1.5 years I have been on the forum. The more I contemplate it, OF and YRR have been great inspirations to me since both leverage trad items with their own modern, personal style.
> 
> Forum has been a blessing and a curse though. I dress better, but now I am running out closet/drawer space. Fortunately, I haven't been adding too much to the wardrobe as of late, and *I am slowly appreciating the logic of having "investment pieces" to maximize the wardrobe. The journey never ends*......


Bolded above - I am trying to do the same and take two steps forward and a half step back now and then (as there are some things that I want to try without making a big investment in the better versions). That said, overall, since I've been on AAAC, I have less clothes, but better clothes and clothes that make more sense being in one wardrobe. But you are correct - the journey never ends.


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> I love that!


Thank you!



Nobleprofessor said:


> How do you like the JAB poplin? I have wondered about those especially when they go on super sale. I tried on one at the store (I don't know if it was the "natural stretch" version or not and it was noticeably small on me.


I like it fine for what it is. I do wish the jacket wasn't fully lined, as that seems to defeat the purpose of a poplin suit somewhat. Mine is a 55/45 cotton/poly blend. It seems to fit true to size. I'd rather have a 3/2 Brooks, but I got this one dirt cheap at one of their sales.


----------



## fred johnson

FL
Ah, the first poplin of the season.. Nice.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
That's a nice rig, love the jacket and the perfect tie dimple. Also love the LLB field jacket in the later photos.


----------



## bignilk

Late and low quality. It's the only pic from Easter I have. With my wife and parents at the Atlanta Botanical Gardens. 

J Press 3/2 sack with pink and yellow window pane
Lands end pink bengal? Stripe OCBD
Lands end chinos 
Weejuns


----------



## zeppacoustic

Duvel said:


> Damp, grey, and cold out there, so the sunshine shirt comes out. The colors are not quite right. The shirt is a deeper yellow and the jacket is much browner, in real life. Brooks 2-button camel hair, Brooks oxford, Brooks Makers tie, J. Crew belt, Lands' End chinos, Clarks Originals desert boots.


Lovely sports coat!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred and zeppa. I've even learned to embrace its two-button stance.


----------



## stcolumba

Tweedy Tuesday. It is April, but the weather, this morning was still nippy.










On Easter Monday, I had to play at a funeral.










Easter Sunday morning.










Easter Vigil.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> In Detroit, there is no symbol more "Trad" than the Old English D. For Opening Day, I'm wearing a 100% wool replica of the 1967 cap. GO TIGERS!


Did you attend the game? Twas a great victory.


----------



## stcolumba

*@Ensiferous:* Nice cardi!


----------



## Trad-ish

L-feld, good job on both counts.



L-feld said:


> I am trying to achieve two things: 1. Break out of my solid color shirt slump and 2. Find a use for these blue chinos.
> 
> Brooks "346" hopsack jacket
> Gitman poplin shirt
> Bills M2
> AE Firenze


----------



## RT-Bone

Still chilly in NYC. 

Top:
-Barbour Beaufort
-Aran sweater
-LE Sail Rigger OCBD

Bottom:
-LE tailored fit cords
-LLB camps






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Did you attend the game? Twas a great victory.


I wasn't at the game, but it didn't stop me from wearing the cap.


----------



## sskim3

Woke up in the 30s with high of 43 today.

Club Monaco cashmere cardigan
HF cashmere silk tie
Uniqlo ocbd
Jpress pants
Quoddy loafers



Spoiler



Outer gear:
Richman brothers donegal tweed overcoat
JAB cap



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Trad-ish said:


> L-feld, good job on both counts.


Thank you. Back to solids for today.

Pressidential silk/linen/wool herringbone
All American Khakis
Gitman pinpoint
AE Winter Park


----------



## fred johnson

RT,
You know I like everything about your rig, right down to the mocs wandering around Brooklyn. Give my regards to the bridge.


----------



## Ensiferous

^Thank you, Fading Fast & stcolumba


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Thank you, fred and zeppa. I've even learned to embrace its two-button stance.


Trad, Smad, there is nothing on earth wrong with *THAT* two button stance and I like the way the over plaid reflects both the tie and chino colors.


----------



## fred johnson

E
I like the jack and tie and the combination together with that shirt. Can you identify each?


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> E
> I like the jack and tie and the combination together with that shirt. Can you identify each?


We all know he has awesome jackets. But that tie! I like it!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

sskim3
How do you like the fit of the Quoddys, I have heard good and bad stories.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks again. Might be because it's a Brooks two-button stance. It is also darted (gasp) but the darts are almost invisible and the jacket still has a sack-like fit. Some makers, like Brooks, can go to two-button with darts and still convey a trad look. The wider lapels also no doubt help with that.



fred johnson said:


> Trad, Smad, there is nothing on earth wrong with *THAT* two button stance and I like the way the over plaid reflects both the tie and chino colors.


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> sskim3
> How do you like the fit of the Quoddys, I have heard good and bad stories.


It's a good fit for me. It's on the tighter side which I like so there isn't slippage. The heel feels smaller than my other shoes which felt odd in the beginning. They are breaking in pretty well. I got them from spoo on eBay NWT for less than 90. So I can't complain.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

fred johnson said:


> RT,
> You know I like everything about your rig, right down to the mocs wandering around Brooklyn. Give my regards to the bridge.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## katch

Wow - Details on the jacket please. great fit and great style.



Ensiferous said:


> ^Thank you, Fading Fast & stcolumba


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E
> I like the jack and tie and the combination together with that shirt. Can you identify each?





katch said:


> Wow - Details on the jacket please. great fit and great style.


Thanks fred johnson & katch.

All I know about the jacket's history is that it was purchased in Philadelphia around 1960 at a small men's shop. It does not have a manufacturer's tag, which rules out H. Freeman & Sons, since, in my experience, they always tagged as a vendor. Pewter buttons make for a nice change, I think. Sure wish more of today's makers would reproduce Ivy boom years designs.

Tie is Robert Talbott.

Shirt is Gitman Bros. And typical of every Gitman I have had, for a given size, the belly is baggy and the neck is small, which is the inverse of what fits me best.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Came expecting L-fed in shell tassels and nothing else.

Left disappointed.


----------



## Jovan

RT-Bone said:


> Casual, in the wild today. Again, I find myself wearing several trad pieces without ending up trad, so to speak.
> 
> Top:
> -LLB trail model rain jacket
> -Uniqlo cardigan
> -BB OCBD
> -LE knit tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -Uniqlo selvedge
> -J.Crew bucks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn't put my finger on how this works at first, but it just does. I think because you know how to dress up casual clothing without it looking vastly out of place. Similar to the old pictures you see of men wearing ties with a leather jacket and chinos, this works because of the knit tie, cardigan, and OCBD.


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel suit
Rugby shirt
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
Kent Wang pocket square
no name tie bar from eBay
Allen Edmonds Park Avenue


----------



## Duvel

Making the most of these post-tweed days. Besides, it was tweed and paisley day at work. Not really, but it was for me. Orvis jacket, Brooks oxford, Robert Talbott necktie (handsewn for the Mr B men's store in Des Moines), J.Crew belt, Lands' End chinos, LL Bean boots for the walk to the office, LL Bean moc bluchers for the office. Unseen: Timex Field Expedition on a blue/black/white NATO band.


----------



## Duvel

Suit fit looks spot on, Jovan. Really like that tie, too.


----------



## Duvel

That is great, gamma! Lovely tie.


----------



## Ensiferous

A great, classic combo, Duvel.



Duvel said:


>


----------



## L-feld

WouldaShoulda said:


> Came expecting L-fed in shell tassels and nothing else.
> 
> Left disappointed.


Would you settle for K-fed?


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Ensiferous.



Ensiferous said:


> A great, classic combo, Duvel.


----------



## Roycru

Glad that you liked the picture of the White Rabbit and I.

This isn't quite Trad, but it's what I wore today.....

Brooks Brothers (Made In USA) brown and tan mini houndstooth cotton suit with a three button (non 3/2 roll) darted jacket with dual vents and trousers with two backwards facing pleats, and a Brooks Brothers ecru PPBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Ralph Lauren Polo Golf fairisle sweater vest, Hardy Amies wool tie, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.....


----------



## Duvel

I dig it, Roycru.


----------



## orange fury

I had a full shot, but apparently it didn't save to my phone. I had a second interview today for the position I was interviewing for last week:


Stafford suit - Brooks shirt - TM Lewin tie - Jos A Bank belt - Cole Haan bits (again I know, I need PAs)


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Stafford suit - Brooks shirt - TM Lewin tie - Jos A Bank belt - Cole Haan bits (again I know, I need PAs)


If you're going to be wearing a suit during job interviews (as you should anyway), better get some proper dress shoes. No matter how qualified you are for the job, you don't want to jeopardize your candidacy but not dressing properly.

Bit loafers don't cut it with a suit. Please do yourself a favor and buy some new dress shoes tomorrow. Even if you don't expect another interview with this company, you will have them on hand for the next one. Or a funeral, wedding, etc.


----------



## Jovan

Sounds like he already had the second interview, so a little late to do it now. Unless there's a third interview...



Duvel said:


> Suit fit looks spot on, Jovan. Really like that tie, too.


Thanks!


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
I like the whole rig, keep the tweed going as long as possible. For some reason I have never been able to dimple a talbott tie.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> Sounds like he already had the second interview, so a little late to do it now. Unless there's a third interview...


It's only too late if he never plans to wear a suit again.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Bit loafers don't cut it with a suit.


OF I do like your look but I admit I am with gamma on the bits.


----------



## fred johnson

Roycru,
Nice look, I don't mind the "non-trad" elements because its the whole outfit working together thing, for me at least.


----------



## Flairball

It might officially be spring, but around here it's still tatersall and tweed weather.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Awesome outfit Flairball!! I have a very similar gilet made by Barbour, I love the "Scottish Gamekeeper " look!



Flairball said:


> It might officially be spring, but around here it's still tatersall and tweed weather.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> Roycru,
> Nice look, I don't mind the "non-trad" elements because its the whole outfit working together thing, for me at least.


+1. I'm thinking of getting a pair of those shoes myself, they look so nice on RoyCru.


----------



## Flairball

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Awesome outfit Flairball!! I have a very similar gilet made by Barbour, I love the "Scottish Gamekeeper " look!


Thanks. I really like this gilet, and get a lot of use out of it. Ussually in the woods with the dog. I kept an eye out for you when I was in SF. Thought there might be a chance of bumping into you on Haight St. or down the Mission. Lots of changes since I left SF ('93). Sadly The Mad Dog in the Fog has been renovated, and has absolutely lost all its pub room charm. In fact it now has no charm whatsoever.


----------



## stcolumba

April showers day brings out the rain parka.

Parka: Mountain Equipment Co-op (Toronto)
Brooks Bros shirt, tie, and chinos
Sweater: a name not to be mentioned


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Glad that you liked the picture of the White Rabbit and I.
> 
> This isn't quite Trad, but it's what I wore today.....
> 
> Brooks Brothers (Made In USA) brown and tan mini houndstooth cotton suit with a three button (non 3/2 roll) darted jacket with dual vents and trousers with two backwards facing pleats, and a Brooks Brothers ecru PPBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Ralph Lauren Polo Golf fairisle sweater vest, Hardy Amies wool tie, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.....


What a fantastic sweater vest!


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> It might officially be spring, but around here it's still tatersall and tweed weather.


Very sporting!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Surely, this tie means that there will be NO MORE SNOW!


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> It's only too late if he never plans to wear a suit again.


He was telling him to go out and get proper shoes ASAP. I don't think it's quite that urgent now.


----------



## gamma68

Jovan said:


> He was telling him to go out and get proper shoes ASAP. I don't think it's quite that urgent now.


In the current necktie thread, OF says he expects to have a third interview soon. The need for proper shoes is urgent. More urgent than fretting over which necktie to wear.

Wearing bit loafers with a suit to an interview is akin to going to an interview without a resume. It coneys lack of preparation. I'm only reaffirming this because I want OF to be at his best and not miss the cut because he lacked the right footwear. In a competitive job market, your presentation counts just as much as your work qualifications.

And to FLcracka's point, one never knows when the next occasion will arise when a suit is required attire. Unexpected funerals are sometimes part of life. Get the shoes now, and you won't be caught with your pants down the next time you have to wear a suit.


----------



## chicagoboy

Perfect time to get a pair

From Shoebank: "_Anniversary Sale now through April 27th, 2015. Save an additional 20-25% on select factory second calfskin styles - Park Avenue, Strand, University, Grayson, Cody, Carlyle and more now $219. Wilbert, Clark Street and others now $179. Prices are as indicated below."_​


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> In the current necktie thread, OF says he expects to have a third interview soon. The need for proper shoes is urgent. More urgent than fretting over which necktie to wear.
> 
> Wearing bit loafers with a suit to an interview is akin to going to an interview without a resume. It coneys lack of preparation. I'm only reaffirming this because I want OF to be at his best and not miss the cut because he lacked the right footwear. In a competitive job market, your presentation counts just as much as your work qualifications.
> 
> And to FLcracka's point, one never knows when the next occasion will arise when a suit is required attire. Unexpected funerals are sometimes part of life. Get the shoes now, and you won't be caught with your pants down the next time you have to wear a suit.


Amen!


----------



## L-feld

Corbin jacket
Whitedressshirts.com shirt
PRL tie
Riviera pants
AE Veronas


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, taking it back.

L-Feld - Digging your last two pics. Keep posting those pics.


----------



## Duvel

Nice B&W photo, ocbd. You are wearing one of my favorite kinds of jackets. Is this a new one?



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, taking it back.
> 
> L-Feld - Digging your last two pics. Keep posting those pics.


----------



## LeeLo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, taking it back.


This reminds me of those old university photos from your blog, I like it!


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> This reminds me of those old university photos from your blog, I like it!


Thought the same thing - very 1950s Ivy college.


----------



## Ensiferous

Nice "old" look, OCBD.

All it needs are a few vintage cars in the background.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, taking it back.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks guys, I was just having a little fun! This is what I looked like in color.

Ensiferous - I haven't seen you in chinos in quite a while. It must be getting warmer up your way, too.


----------



## stcolumba

As the day goes on, the cold temperature and wind demand wool. No one can scuff up a pair of suede shoes faster than I. This morning, they were clean and neatly brushed.










From early Friday morning.


----------



## Duvel

Sunny, blustery, nippy. LL Bean field jacket, LL Bean red chamois shirt, no-name fake cashmere scarf, Brooks Brothers blue university-stripe ocbd (traditional fit), threadbare old J.Crew five-pocket cords, and LL Bean blucher mocs. Not shown, J.Crew belt, Timex Field Expedition timepiece with a red/navy/yellow NATO strap.


----------



## Duvel

The chamois shirt is worn untucked, of course, always.


----------



## Duvel

Sharp, Ensiferous! May I ask who is the maker of the jacket?



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Duvel

I love the color of your Baracuta, ox. Also making note to self: Must have grey Shetland sweater!


oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks guys, I was just having a little fun! This is what I looked like in color.
> 
> Ensiferous - I haven't seen you in chinos in quite a while. It must be getting warmer up your way, too.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

GREAT LOOKS! Stcolumbia and Duvel! OCBD, you look like a straight up Mod with your Harrington (that is a compliment by the way haha). You guys are making me feel very scruffy today.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, YoungSoulRebel.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Duvel said:


> Sunny, blustery, nippy. LL Bean field jacket, LL Bean red chamois shirt, no-name fake cashmere scarf, Brooks Brothers blue university-stripe ocbd (traditional fit), threadbare old J.Crew five-pocket cords, and LL Bean blucher mocs. Not shown, J.Crew belt, Timex Field Expedition timepiece with a red/navy/yellow NATO strap.


It doesn't appear that your pants are cuffed?


----------



## gamma68

Ol' faithful:





Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co.
BB blue pinpoint Oxford cloth shirt
Robert Talbott Argyle Sutherland tie
Brighton belt
LE khakis
Unknown striped socks
Sebago loafers


----------



## Duvel

You are correct, professor! I don't cuff my five-pocket pants.



Nobleprofessor said:


> It doesn't appear that your pants are cuffed?


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks OCBD, and yes, chinos are slowly phasing back in.



Duvel said:


> Sharp, Ensiferous! May I ask who is the maker of the jacket?


Thank you, Duvel. The jacket is from around 1960. No mfg's tag, but it does have the tag of the Harris Tweed Independent Producers, LTD (not the Harris Tweed Association, LTD). I like the rare olive greens I have that were made by the Independent Producers more than the ones I have by the mills of the Association.


----------



## Duvel

Are you wearing a grey tweed here, or olive? (I can't always trust my monitor.)



Ensiferous said:


> Thanks OCBD, and yes, chinos are slowly phasing back in.
> 
> Thank you, Duvel. The jacket is from around 1960. No mfg's tag, but it does have the tag of the Harris Tweed Independent Producers, LTD (not the Harris Tweed Association, LTD). I like the rare olive greens I have that were made by the Independent Producers more than the ones I have by the mills of the Association.


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel said:


> Are you wearing a grey tweed here, or olive? (I can't always trust my monitor.)


It is a subdued olive.


----------



## Duvel

Ah, nice!



Ensiferous said:


> It is a subdued olive.


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel said:


> Ah, nice!


Thanks, I think so to. Most of my other ones are in greens that are more on the bold side. I like this one more since it is a less saturated color.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I totally agree! I moved here 15 years ago and I used to DJ quite a bit at Mad Dog. It's was a little hairy back then but I loved it, whoever remodeled it really stole all of its charm. I live and own a business in Ocean Beach and am usually in that neighborhood, but I did use to live in the Mission and I worked on Haight for years haha.



Flairball said:


> Thanks. I really like this gilet, and get a lot of use out of it. Ussually in the woods with the dog. I kept an eye out for you when I was in SF. Thought there might be a chance of bumping into you on Haight St. or down the Mission. Lots of changes since I left SF ('93). Sadly The Mad Dog in the Fog has been renovated, and has absolutely lost all its pub room charm. In fact it now has no charm whatsoever.


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Sunny, blustery, nippy. LL Bean field jacket, LL Bean red chamois shirt, no-name fake cashmere scarf, Brooks Brothers blue university-stripe ocbd (traditional fit), threadbare old J.Crew five-pocket cords, and LL Bean blucher mocs. Not shown, J.Crew belt, Timex Field Expedition timepiece with a red/navy/yellow NATO strap.


I'm not much of a fan of the shirt over shirt thing, but damn, that red works perfectly over the blue uni-stripes. Well done.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, Flair. This is about the only way I will wear a shirt over a shirt. The Bean chamois shirt feels like a shirt-jacket to me.


----------



## Reuben

BB pinpoint fun shirt
John Henry oil-tanned belt
BB shorts
Made-in-Maine Club Room fullstraps, from eBay via Wacolo and the eBay spoilers thread. :beer:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I LOVE the shirt! I wish that I could get away with wearing one, they just don't look good on me at all.



Reuben said:


> BB pinpoint fun shirt
> John Henry oil-tanned belt
> BB shorts
> Made-in-Maine Club Room fullstraps, from eBay via Wacolo and the eBay spoilers thread. :beer:


----------



## fred johnson

Ruben,
If you have to go sockless, thats the way to do it, a nice looking comfortable rig.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This was me yesterday. I went out to hit golf balls in the yard and then for an evening walk.


----------



## Duvel

Great casual rig, ocbd! Good-looking jacket, from what I see. Love the plaid lining. 


oxford cloth button down said:


> This was me yesterday. I went out to hit golf balls in the yard and then for an evening walk.


----------



## vwguy

At the Knights of Columbus 4th Degree convention, prior to my Exemplification, I was later told the pocket square was not allowed!?



Mrs vwguy and I just before the banquet.



Brian


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks guys, I was just having a little fun! This is what I looked like in color.
> 
> Ensiferous - I haven't seen you in chinos in quite a while. It must be getting warmer up your way, too.


Killer jacket. The B&W pic is a good way to look at fit only.


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Ol' faithful:
> 
> Vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co.
> BB blue pinpoint Oxford cloth shirt
> Robert Talbott Argyle Sutherland tie
> Brighton belt
> LE khakis
> Unknown striped socks
> Sebago loafers


Straight out of the trad catalog.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Reuben said:


>


Love that shirt, just wish I could pull it off


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Duvel and RT! 

Duvel - The green baracuta is not new, but one of my most memorable thrifts. It was $1.50. They light yellow one that I wore yesterday was a thrift as well. Same price. I am sorry for not replying earlier. It slipped my mind.


----------



## fshguy

First contribution sparked by the khaki suit thread, please be gentle...

J. Press Suit
BB OCBD
J. Crew Repp
Imperials


----------



## oxford cloth button down

vwguy said:


> At the Knights of Columbus 4th Degree convention, prior to my Exemplification, I was later told the pocket square was not allowed!?
> 
> Mrs vwguy and I just before the banquet.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


What a handsome pair. You look great! I hope that you had a nice evening out.


----------



## Duvel

My favorite kind of outerwear for this time of year, ocbd. And, wow, what great finds!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks Duvel and RT!
> 
> Duvel - The green baracuta is not new, but one of my most memorable thrifts. It was $1.50. They light yellow one that I wore yesterday was a thrift as well. Same price. I am sorry for not replying earlier. It slipped my mind.


----------



## Jovan

vwguy: No pocket squares allowed? That's silly, especially for black tie. But understandable that you'd prioritize your membership above showing individuality. Looks great either way.


----------



## vwguy

oxford cloth button down said:


> What a handsome pair. You look great! I hope that you had a nice evening out.


Thanks, we did have a good time, rare oppourtunity to get dressed up and have a babysitter for the weekend!



Jovan said:


> vwguy: No pocket squares allowed? That's silly, especially for black tie. But understandable that you'd prioritize your membership above showing individuality. Looks great either way.


I thought so too, but being the new guy, I just rolled w/ it.

Brian


----------



## vwguy

fshguy said:


> First contribution sparked by the khaki suit thread, please be gentle...
> 
> J. Press Suit
> BB OCBD
> J. Crew Repp
> Imperials


I dig it, I'd go w/ cuffs, but otherwsie give it a thumbs up.

Brian


----------



## SlideGuitarist

+1 to cuffs, which I just happen to prefer, though they'd also help maintain the drape, no? I'd wear that rig.


----------



## FiscalDean

vwguy said:


> At the Knights of Columbus 4th Degree convention, prior to my Exemplification, I was later told the pocket square was not allowed!?
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs vwguy and I just before the banquet.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Very nice, good looking couple.

I lived in Oshkosh for about five or six years and never once saw anyone in a tux. I'm impressed.


----------



## FiscalDean

fshguy said:


> First contribution sparked by the khaki suit thread, please be gentle...
> 
> J. Press Suit
> BB OCBD
> J. Crew Repp
> Imperials


Looks more like olive but that could just be my monitor. Khaki or olive, it looks good.


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1 to cuffs, which I just happen to prefer, though they'd also help maintain the drape, no? I'd wear that rig.


Not sure that poplin suit pants "drape".....or if the added weight of a cuff would make a difference with a poplin pant leg.


----------



## fred johnson

Top: PRL Linen vest, tie & PP straight collar
Bottom: Logans, Barry Bricken lightweight flannels


----------



## fred johnson

fshguy,
Add cuffs and a hair less break and you're there. Welcome Aboard!


----------



## fred johnson

Ox,
I too was hitting balls in the yard (and my neighbor's yard) with more or less the same rig minus the jacket, which I like.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

fred johnson said:


> Top: PRL Linen vest, tie & PP straight collar
> Bottom: Logans, Barry Bricken lightweight flannels


Nice, Fred! That look is indelible.


----------



## fred johnson

SlideGuitarist said:


> Nice, Fred! That look is indelible.


Thanks SG, took a chance posting a non-BD shirt.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## adoucett

Casual weekend attire and warmer weather

Pink Polo OCBD
BB Belt
J.Crew chino
J.Crew striped socks
J.Crew suede oxfords


----------



## fred johnson

E,
That looks like a nice lightweight blazer, can you identify the trousers, which also look lightweight.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred, thanks, yes that J. Press blazer is lightweight. The gray odd trousers came from Brooks a while ago, and I had them tapered just a touch.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning after a very long morning on the organ bench.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

Today: Rain expected
Top: BB OCBD, Frederick Theak Made in England Tie, PRL silk V-Neck, RL for American Living Barn Jacket


----------



## fred johnson

E,
That is, of course, a different lightweight blazer. Very nice rig with the shirt, tie, and khakis. Or is that tan lightweight wool?


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> That is, of course, a different lightweight blazer. Very nice rig with the shirt, tie, and khakis. Or is that tan lightweight wool?


fred, your combo today is fantastic! A color feast. Orange & green... very Irish. :biggrin:

And thanks; cotton chinos they are.


----------



## stcolumba

Bow tie Tuesday.


----------



## Fading Fast

Beautiful bow tie, stcolumba - looks like it could be Ancient Madder?


----------



## Reuben

Miserably damp and dreary morning/day/week here:




















Scottish-made Mackintosh quilted tweed jacket

FA Macleur harvest twill button-down

Diamondback rattle snake belt

NOS Duxbak canvas trousers

Kirkland Merino hikers

Gokey Sauvage Oxford


----------



## Duvel

So much to enjoy here! Reuben, those trousers look solid! Perfect with that outfit.

StC, you do the bow tie right! I'm always impressed how how perfect your collars are, too--they seem so "clean" and freshly pressed.

fred, absolutely lovely layering. That orange vest, the tie, the shirt--perfect all around. And the vest in the earlier post is great, too. 

Ensiferous, I'm really enjoying your beautiful blazers! And that pink-uni collar roll is pure elegance. 

Adoucett, that is an outstanding casual rig--the belt seems to pull it all together.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> Bow tie Tuesday.


Love the bowtie and the entire rig.


----------



## fred johnson

Ruben,
Nice rig today. Those Gokey Sauvage Oxfords I've thought about getting a pair, are they comfortable?


----------



## Duvel

With temperatures in the middle 60s, the sun out, the breeze down, I would say that I am pushing the tweed season. But I had to squeeze in at least one outing in my "new" Brooks Brothers Shetland tweed three-two roll sack.

I'm not proud of the tie knot, but there will be other days and better attempts. I'm not proud of the beat-up desert boots either, but they are comfortable as all get-out and I like the bit of matching grey down there. All of this grey goes well with the grey on my head (unseen).

Brooks Brothers jacket (previously described), Brooks Brothers blue university stripe oxford in traditional fit, Ferrell Reed necktie for Reichardt's of Des Moines, O'Connell's surcingle belt, Lands' End chinos, Clarks boots.

I'm reminded that I need to heed OCBD's counsel and add at least one or two more surcingles to my collection. As he suggests, I need a solid color.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
Thanks, although I'm not sure I belong in the company of the others. Your own rig is outstanding, I think Ferrell Reed ties are understated and under rated so I will forgive the dimple, great 3/2 tweed. The surcingle add just the right exclamation point


----------



## Reuben

fred johnson said:


> Ruben,
> Nice rig today. Those Gokey Sauvage Oxfords I've thought about getting a pair, are they comfortable?


Very. Between the bullhide and the vibram 430 soles I was expecting to be breaking them in for quite some time, but they've been comfortable from the very beginning. There has been some heel slipping throughout the day, but that's only to be expected with such a stiff sole and sturdy upper and it's already starting to go away. I'll admit that I got them for a steal on eBay, but I think they represent a heck of a deal even at full price from Orvis.


----------



## Duvel

You do in my book, fred!



fred johnson said:


> Duvel,
> Thanks, although I'm not sure I belong in the company of the others.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Duvel - Great sport coat. That is an essential piece that I am missing.

Fred - You always look cool to me.


----------



## Duvel

Nice, OCBD, nice enough to quote! Aside from the great ensemble, including a great collar roll, I like the Roycru-like pose. Nicely done.

(If you want me to delete this, just let me know--I see that you switched the photo.)

Is this a Brooks blazer? Fit looks spot on.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Duvel - Great sport coat. That is an essential piece that I am missing.
> 
> Fred - You always look cool to me.


----------



## L-feld

Still trying to make friends with patterned shirts and navy pants.




Empire for Eddie Jacobs jacket
Kirkland (!) Italian gabs
Kenneth Gordon shirt
Bostonian (!) Italian tassel loafers


----------



## eagle2250

^^Clearly your effort has been a success. However, if I may suggest, that rig cries out for the inclusion of an emblematic tie! :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Clearly your effort has been a success. However, if I may suggest, that rig cries out for the inclusion of an emblematic tie! :thumbs-up:


While I would love to include my Chipp beagle tie, but I'm already pushing my office's limits by wearing a jacket. I wore a tie last week because I had to go to a meeting outside of work, but otherwise, I rarely wear ties.

I recently applied for a detail at HQ, which is a little more formal than my satellite office. Maybe I will get it (fingers crossed).


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

Uniqlo French Linen jacket
Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD
Coach surcingle belt
Lands' End khakis
Gold Toe argyle socks
Sebago loafers


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel, thanks back there. 

I really admire your Brookstweed Shetland! So much that I think I have one (or two).


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma- some belt unity today. :biggrin:


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> gamma- some belt unity today. :biggrin:


Heh, I noticed that, too.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, E. We've got a couple of days with a high of only 50F next week, so maybe I'll get another chance to put it on.


----------



## Duvel

Good to see the navy/red surcingles coming out! As you know, I'm a fan.


----------



## Duvel

Ah, yes. The _vintage_ Uniqlo.  Looks good, gamma. The surcingle is a great touch.



gamma68 said:


> Uniqlo French Linen jacket
> Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD
> Coach surcingle belt
> Lands' End khakis
> Gold Toe argyle socks
> Sebago loafers


----------



## Duvel

Great look, Ensiferous. Is that shirt Brooks Brothers?



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Duvel

L-field, I like what you're doing there. But I agree--add a tie and you're golden, as they say.


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel said:


> Great look, Ensiferous. Is that shirt Brooks Brothers?


Duvel- shirt, jacket, and belt are Orvis.

(But I have a very similar shirt that is BB.)


----------



## Duvel

Nice. Orvis does some good things. I have a couple of favorite sport coats from Orvis.



Ensiferous said:


> Duvel- shirt, jacket, and belt are Orvis.
> 
> (But I have a very similar shirt that is BB.)


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Ah, yes. The _vintage_ Uniqlo.  Looks good, gamma. The surcingle is a great touch.


Thanks, Duvel. Not sure what you mean by "vintage," as it's from 2013. I like the completely unstructured nature of it, as well as the nice shoulders, 3/2 roll and patch pockets. Those would be the "vintage" features. I could do without the darts, but you can't have it all. I replaced the hideous black plastic buttons with MOP.

It feels very comfortable over an OCBD, and is equally nice on hot summer days over seersucker.


----------



## Duvel

Sorry, gamma. Just a weak attempt at an inside joke of sorts--I quipped in the other thread that it was vintage to get out of having to eat my Ivy League cap, etc.



gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel. Not sure what you mean by "vintage," as it's from 2013. I like the completely unstructured nature of it, as well as the nice shoulders, 3/2 roll and patch pockets. Those would be the "vintage" features. I could do without the darts, but you can't have it all. I replaced the hideous black plastic buttons with MOP.
> 
> It feels very comfortable over an OCBD, and is equally nice on hot summer days over seersucker.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Sorry, gamma. Just a weak attempt at an inside joke of sorts--I quipped in the other thread that it was vintage to get out of having to eat my Ivy League cap, etc.


You don't get off that easy, buddy


----------



## Jovan




----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, I like everything (fantastic tie and the watch has a great Ivy vibe), but am not a fan of the tie bar with the button down collar.


----------



## Duvel

Here's my summer sport coat offering, such as it is:


----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Cross thread posting...........










Haven't posted a pic in this thread for awhile.

BB suit
Bloomingdales shirt 
Tie Bar bow tie
JAB pocket square
Unseen AE chili shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Nice bow, sskim, but not only that-it appears that you're wearing a non-placket dress shirt? I think that is the best option for a bow tie.

EDIT: Or maybe not. Sorry, my eyes are not what they used to be. In any case, I like it.


----------



## MythReindeer

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I like everything (fantastic tie and the watch has a great Ivy vibe), but am not a fan of the tie bar with the button down collar.


The "belt and suspenders" of collar fastenings


----------



## Jovan

Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, I like everything (fantastic tie and the watch has a great Ivy vibe), but am not a fan of the tie bar with the button down collar.


Thanks, though I am still a fan. 



MythReindeer said:


> The "belt and suspenders" of collar fastenings


Not really, they don't do the same thing. A button-down collar fastens down the collar points in lieu of collar stays. A collar bar keeps the tie arched and adds some decoration. Now, if I were wearing a tab collar and collar bar you'd have a point.


----------



## Duvel

I actually quite like the tie bar. Seems appropriate to the outfit and adds a little flair.


----------



## ran23

I wore a pale yellow Eagle pinpoint shirt with burgundy tie-white dot, Navy blazer and grey flannels for my b'day. tried on a beautiful medium grey Glen Plaid two piece, two button, single vent fantastic fit suit today. May go back on it. it was offered half price before I left the store.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Nice bow, sskim, but not only that-it appears that you're wearing a non-placket dress shirt? I think that is the best option for a bow tie.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe not. Sorry, my eyes are not what they used to be. In any case, I like it.


Lol your right. It's a non placket shirt  I've been pretty happy with tie bar and its made from heavy linen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

MythReindeer said:


> The "belt and suspenders" of collar fastenings


Perfect analogy. Attempt at sprez maybe? I don't think it works, personally. Too redundant, imo.


----------



## Roycru

A girl that I was at school with is on a nationwide book tour promoting her latest book, "Night, Night, Sleep Tight", which is about things that happened when we at school. She was at the library today talking about her book.

Before her event started in the library auditorium, I sat on a tuffet somewhere in Fiction, and unlike Miss Muffet, nothing sat down beside me and frightened me away.

Brooks Brothers wool and polyester blue blazer that I got during Nixon's first term, and that has three working buttons on each sleeve, since back then, when you got a jacket at Brooks Brothers, you could have any arrangement of buttons on the sleeve that you wanted, although two spaced out buttons was the default choice for those didn't want anything special, Brooks Brothers ecru PPBD shirt, F. R. Tripler Madras tie, which I have worn for many years with no ill effects, although some people imagine that something evil leeches out of Madras when you wear it, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards......


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> A girl that I was at school with is on a nationwide book tour promoting her latest book, "Night, Night, Sleep Tight", which is about things that happened when we at school. She was at the library today talking about her book.
> 
> Before her event started in the library auditorium, I sat on a tuffet somewhere in Fiction, and unlike Miss Muffet, nothing sat down beside me and frightened me away.
> 
> Brooks Brothers wool and polyester blue blazer that I got during Nixon's first term, and that has three working buttons on each sleeve, since back then, when you got a jacket at Brooks Brothers, you could have any arrangement of buttons on the sleeve that you wanted, although two spaced out buttons was the default choice for those didn't want anything special, Brooks Brothers ecru PPBD shirt, F. R. Tripler Madras tie, which I have worn for many years with no ill effects, although some people imagine that something evil leeches out of Madras when you wear it, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards......


Wow, ya did it again with the venue, attire, and post! Great!


----------



## L-feld

Roycru said:


> some people imagine that something evil leeches out of Madras when you wear it,


Eddie Jacobs once told me a story about the days of bleeding Madras. A customer had purchased a madras tie in the middle of a very hot Baltimore summer in the 60's. A few days later, the customer came back in, fuming mad, complaining that the tie had ruined his white shirt. He had worn the tie in his non-airconditioned office and was swearing profusely, which caused the dye to run all over his collar and shirt placket.

I think Eddie and his father started pre-washing madras ties after that, to get some of the dye out, at least until "cured" madras came along.


----------



## Tilton

Ensiferous said:


>


I picked up that shirt, as well as the same gingham in red and another in green from orvis a year or two ago. Best gingham pattern going, in my book.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> Perfect analogy. Attempt at sprez maybe? I don't think it works, personally. Too redundant, imo.


No, I don't believe it is a perfect analogy at all. If you read up I explained why. The reason I like the look is because other members like YRR pull it off well.


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


> No, I don't believe it is a perfect analogy at all. If you read up I explained why. The reason I like the look is because other members like YRR pull it off well.


I had read your explanation on both sides of the forum already. Still, I think it's a solid analogy. Yes, it lifts the knot and provides decoration, as you pointed out. But another undeniable function of a collar bar is to hold the collar in place.....same with buttons on a button down collar. Hence the spot on and very clever analogy. Lighten up, my man. It's just clothes. And if you're going to try something goofy with them, be prepared to accept a little light-hearted criticism. No biggie.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Duvel

I like the shawl collar sweater and tie look, ocbd.


----------



## Duvel

What I am wearing today is one of my favorite jackets, a three-two roll sack brown cord. I find the details on this jacket fascinating. It features, for one, some squared-off buttons--is there a name for this kind of button? It also has this fantastic nautical flag lining, repeated on the inside of the pocket flap.


----------



## Duvel

The above mentioned with pink university-stripe Brooks oxford, a tie whose label reads Sign O' the Whale, Annapolis, MD, Lands' End khaki dress twills, and LL Bean blucher moccasins. Not shown: O'Connell's navy/red surcingle, and Timex Field Expedition timepiece on a yellow/navy/red NATO strap.


----------



## gamma68

With the exception of the socks, everything else is thrifted:

The ubiquitous vintage Stanley Blacker flannel blazer for J.L. Hudson Co.
BB pinpoint Oxford, makers tie and twill trousers
Vintage USA-made Jantzen wool cardigan vest
Trafalgar belt
Unbranded wool/cashmere-blend argyle socks
AE Bradleys


----------



## Duvel

Wow, that cardigan, gamma! So great.


----------



## RT-Bone

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Spent the day having a couple of meetings on an Ivy campus, now back to Brooklyn on this beautiful day.

Top:
-BB sack blazer
-LE shirt and tie

Bottom:
-LE pants
-AE MacNeils

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Wow, that cardigan, gamma! So great.


+1, the slightly darker color of the placket (if that is what it is called) and the cable knit is fantastic.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Gamma, Duvel and Ox are killing it today! Nicely done gentleman.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

RT-Bone said:


> Spent the day having a couple of meetings on an Ivy campus, now back to Brooklyn on this beautiful day.
> 
> Top:
> -BB sack blazer
> -LE shirt and tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE pants
> -AE MacNeils
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a great classic look! I really appreciate the grey slacks with an excellent navy blazer! And those McNeils are always great!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, sir!



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Gamma, Duvel and Ox are killing it today! Nicely done gentleman.


----------



## RT-Bone

Nobleprofessor said:


> That is a great classic look! I really appreciate the grey slacks with an excellent navy blazer! And those McNeils are always great!


Thanks!

The shoulders of this jacket are much more natural than they appear on this photo. It's definitely one of my best purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Very classic, very sharp, Sir Bone. The green knit tie is a nice touch.



RT-Bone said:


> Spent the day having a couple of meetings on an Ivy campus, now back to Brooklyn on this beautiful day.
> 
> Top:
> -BB sack blazer
> -LE shirt and tie
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE pants
> -AE MacNeils
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

In the morning sun.
Brooks Bros OCBD. Everything else, Suit Supply.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


As always, nice, clean, and colorful.


----------



## Tahmasp

Very nearly no-jacket weather in NYC. Filson tin cloth cruiser, Brooks OCBD, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, LL Bean camp mocs, Filson canvas briefcase


----------



## Duvel

That's one nice looking jacket!



Tahmasp said:


> Very nearly no-jacket weather in NYC. Filson tin cloth cruiser, Brooks OCBD, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, LL Bean camp mocs, Filson canvas briefcase


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

STC - Thank you.

Duvel - Great cord coat and tie.

RT - Nice traditional look!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, fellas, for your nice comments about my last post.

Spring has sprung,
The grass has ris,
I wonder where the flowers is?


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> In the morning sun.
> Brooks Bros OCBD. Everything else, Suit Supply.


Love the tie and the collar roll is fantastic.


----------



## FLMike

Very cool alternating university stripe OCBD, gamma. Who is the maker?


----------



## fred johnson

That is actually a nice summer look and I like the texture of that jacket; many possibilities there.. who makes it?





























UOTE]


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

+1 
That is a nice looking shirt!



FLCracka said:


> Very cool alternating university stripe OCBD, gamma. Who is the maker?


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred, It's from Orvis (made in USA). A linen/silk blend. Very cool and breathable, very lightweight.

YSR, thank you! Brooks made-in-USA yellow oxford, traditional fit.


----------



## Duvel

Oh, what's the madras with me.























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Duvel

Oh, yeah. I'm wearing shoes. The break on these pants isn't as bad as it looks here, by the way!


----------



## Roycru

As always, thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures.

In the local version of the Hanging Gardens Of Babylon wearing a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, ecru PPBD, and repp tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe tan socks, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes........


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Love the tie and the collar roll is fantastic.


Ah yes, the "onion dome" roll, a rare and esoteric alternative to the liberty bell.


----------



## Duvel

Wowsers. Love the color of that jacket, OCBD. Everything looks good.



oxford cloth button down;16927
29 said:


> Today.
> 
> STC - Thank you.
> 
> Duvel - Great cord coat and tie.
> 
> RT - Nice traditional look!


----------



## Duvel

Impeccable, Mr. Roycru, head to toe. I like that jacket a lot. As an aside, your photos always serve as reminders that I need to improve my posture--yours is so good. I tend to be a sloucher.



Roycru said:


> As always, thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures.
> 
> In the local version of the Hanging Gardens Of Babylon wearing a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, ecru PPBD, and repp tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe tan socks, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes........


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Very cool alternating university stripe OCBD, gamma. Who is the maker?


Thanks. It's a Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD. The NATO strap is also blue/gray (hard to see in the photo).


----------



## Tahmasp

L-feld said:


> Ah yes, the "onion dome" roll, a rare and esoteric alternative to the liberty bell.


Brilliant.


----------



## Duvel

Handsome rig, StC! That collar roll is great!



stcolumba said:


> In the morning sun.
> Brooks Bros OCBD. Everything else, Suit Supply.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Roycru said:


> As always, thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures.
> 
> In the local version of the Hanging Gardens Of Babylon wearing a Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, ecru PPBD, and repp tie, Squarextraordinaire ecru pocket square, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe tan socks, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes........


I have never seen those AE in that color! Looking good!


----------



## L-feld

I was hoping that architectural references might lure Billax out of retirement.


----------



## Roycru

For Nobleprofessor, a picture of the Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes, which, if you are lucky, you will find listed on the A-E Shoebank site in your size for around $234.00......


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Roycru said:


> For Nobleprofessor, a picture of the Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes, which, if you are lucky, you will find listed on the A-E Shoebank site in your size for around $234.00......


thank you, Sir. They did not have them in my size. But, I will check back they are on my wish list now!


----------



## Jovan




----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> For Nobleprofessor, a picture of the Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes, which, if you are lucky, you will find listed on the A-E Shoebank site in your size for around $234.00......


Very nice


----------



## FLMike

Jovan said:


>


Sorry, I didn't mean to piss you off!


----------



## Nobleprofessor

It's an ugly rainy day, but it's still pretty warm. Dressed for running errands and possibly going to thrift stores.





Brooks Brothers OCBD 
Eddie Bauer Shorts

Old Patch Madras Sperry Topsiders


----------



## Fading Fast

Nobleprofessor - I really like the sneakers. If someone told me about them, I'd probably shrug but seeing them, they work.


----------



## Nobleprofessor

Fading Fast said:


> Nobleprofessor - I really like the sneakers. If someone told me about them, I'd probably shrug but seeing them, they work.


Thanks, FF! They are just knock around casual shoes. But, I like them.


----------



## stcolumba

From Friday afternoon.

Thanks for all the kind comments about my "collar roll" from a few days ago. Golly, I have never heard of the onion dome roll.  
I never pay attention to what the collar looks like. It is just a plain old Brooks Bros shirt.


----------



## Jovan

FLCracka said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to piss you off!


The pissed off look wasn't intentional. It was more, "Why does my jacket keep looking like it doesn't fit my neck when I take a picture?"

Regarding your last response, I was not upset. It just read like you hadn't seen or acknowledged my take at all.


----------



## Jovan

https://imageshack.com/i/exMJQstPj


----------



## Reuben

O'Connell's tie, Mercer PPBD, Norman Hilton peacock-blue triple-patch 3/2 sack, Seiko 5, Huntsman chinos, JAB OTC socks, Alden snuff suede tassels


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben, great outfit / outstanding tie.

Me today:

Shirt: J.Crew OCBD university stripe
Sweater: Banana Republic silk / cotton tennis sweater (from many years ago)
Pants: Old Navy five pocket light cotton jeans
Socks: Wigwam Retro El Pino 
Shoes: Old Navy sneakers - wool herringbone





(Pant leg hiked to show sock)


----------



## zeppacoustic

In Aruba this week:


----------



## stcolumba

Home from church after a long morning on the "bench". Pleasantly surprised to see that the Tigers had a 5-0 lead when I turned on the telly.

Nothing like an old Brooks Bros OCBD and rep tie.

Cool shoes, *Fading Fast*!


----------



## Tahmasp

Apologies for the cadaver-like pallor of my legs. Lacoste polo, Sid Mashburn khaki shorts, homemade needlepoint belt, beat-up Quoddys


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Home from church after a long morning on the "bench". Pleasantly surprised to see that the Tigers had a 5-0 lead when I turned on the telly.
> 
> Nothing like an old Brooks Bros OCBD and rep tie.
> 
> Cool shoes, *Fading Fast*!


Thank you - $13 from Old Navy. Don't the Tigers always have a lead this year (says an embittered Yankee fan) - at least my Bloomfield Hills, MI girlfriend's father has let me know that every day since opening day. And you have another awesome collar roll today.


----------



## Duvel

One could hide the cadaver-like pallor with one simple improvement: Pants. The top photo makes me feel like you just realized you're standing outside in your boxers.

I like the shirt, I like the colors, I don't like the shorts. I think this would look awesome if those shorts were some good full-cut chinos instead.

Also, watch your posture. You'll end up a bent-over old man.



Tahmasp said:


> Apologies for the cadaver-like pallor of my legs. Lacoste polo, Sid Mashburn khaki shorts, homemade needlepoint belt, beat-up Quoddys


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you - $13 from Old Navy. Don't the Tigers always have a lead this year (says an embittered Yankee fan) - at least my Bloomfield Hills, MI girlfriend's father has let me know that every day since opening day. And you have another awesome collar roll today.


It is going to seem strange playing the Jeeter-less Yanks, tomorrow.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

As a born Detroiter, I believe I'm going to enjoy this series.


----------



## Tahmasp

Duvel said:


> One could hide the cadaver-like pallor with one simple improvement: Pants. The top photo makes me feel like you just realized you're standing outside in your boxers.
> 
> I like the shirt, I like the colors, I don't like the shorts. I think this would look awesome if those shorts were some good full-cut chinos instead.
> 
> Also, watch your posture. You'll end up a bent-over old man.


A pleasant afternoon to you as well.


----------



## MythReindeer

Tahmasp said:


> Apologies for the cadaver-like pallor of my legs. Lacoste polo, Sid Mashburn khaki shorts, homemade needlepoint belt, beat-up Quoddys


You flaunt those milky legs! SHORTS!


----------



## Duvel

Haha. Well, don't take it personally. It's only the shorts I don't like. Actually, if you don't mind a little constructive criticism, I wouldn't mind shorts in this outfit if they were bigger, a little longer and fuller. They just seem too short, too small.



Tahmasp said:


> A pleasant afternoon to you as well.


----------



## Reuben

Looks like the fashion forum is leaking again. Next thing ya know, someone's going to be railing about the evils of navy trousers.


----------



## Duvel

Well, we all have our preferences, dislikes, and so on. I'm not railing against shorts but I am expressing a dislike of shorts, especially shorts that are short-shorts. But I am also a believer in the philosophy of to each his own.

I really like navy chinos.



Reuben said:


> Looks like the fashion forum is leaking again. Next thing ya know, someone's going to be railing about the evils of navy trousers.


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> As a born Detroiter, I believe I'm going to enjoy this series.


Atta boy!!!










The post game VICTORY cuppa, Earl Grey.
Lands End cotton shirt


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## Spin Evans

Duvel said:


> Well, we all have our preferences, dislikes, and so on. I'm not railing against shorts but I am expressing a dislike of shorts, especially shorts that are short-shorts. But I am also a believer in the philosophy of to each his own.
> 
> I really like navy chinos.


My dear friend, at this point, I think you are railing against shorts. With how well-documented your dislike of shorts is, any further commentary on the subject looks like this :deadhorse-a:.


----------



## Duvel

Railing, expressing a dsilike. Tomato, tomato. 



Spin Evans said:


> My dear friend, at this point, I think you are railing against shorts. With how well-documented your dislike of shorts is, any further commentary on the subject looks like this :deadhorse-a:.


----------



## Tahmasp

Duvel said:


> Well, we all have our preferences, dislikes, and so on. I'm not railing against shorts but I am expressing a dislike of shorts, especially shorts that are short-shorts. But I am also a believer in the philosophy of to each his own.
> 
> I really like navy chinos.


Yes, you are on the record with your dislike of shorts, so if I post a photo of myself wearing shorts, you can rest assured you're not the target audience. For example, I don't care for driving caps, but I notice you like them - so when I see a post of yours that includes a driving cap, I don't feel the need to say "that cap makes you look like a striking Irish mineworker," because I understand I'm not the target audience for driving caps and if others enjoy them then it's not my place to rain on their parade.

Your protests that I'm effectively in my underwear are ridiculous, as was the aside about my posture, so I'll just say that you have a ways to go before you're walking the walk of "to each his own."


----------



## watchnerd

Duvel said:


> One could hide the cadaver-like pallor with one simple improvement: Pants.


A better solution:

One could improve the cadaver-like pallor with one simple improvement: *more shorts*


----------



## watchnerd

Tahmasp said:


> Yes, you are on the record with your dislike of shorts, so if I post a photo of myself wearing shorts, you can rest assured you're not the target audience. For example, I don't care for driving caps, but I notice you like them - so when I see a post of yours that includes a driving cap, I don't feel the need to say "that cap makes you look like a striking Irish mineworker," because I understand I'm not the target audience for driving caps and if others enjoy them then it's not my place to rain on their parade.
> 
> Your protests that I'm effectively in my underwear are ridiculous, as was the aside about my posture, so I'll just say that you have a ways to go before you're walking the walk of "to each his own."


Having just got back from Carmel / Pebble Beach, you would have fit right in with your outfit.

It's a good look.


----------



## Jovan

I like the fit of the shorts and the outfit altogether.


----------



## Duvel

Funny. I often think that I do look like a striking Irish mineworker in my Ivy League cap! I am part Irish, so maybe that's why. (At the same time, I should note that I would never inject an ethnic or a racial slur into my critiques.)
I apologize for seeming so harsh in my criticism. There's not much I don't like in trad style, but I guess when there is, I don't hold back. 



Tahmasp said:


> Yes, you are on the record with your dislike of shorts, so if I post a photo of myself wearing shorts, you can rest assured you're not the target audience. For example, I don't care for driving caps, but I notice you like them - so when I see a post of yours that includes a driving cap, I don't feel the need to say "that cap makes you look like a striking Irish mineworker," because I understand I'm not the target audience for driving caps and if others enjoy them then it's not my place to rain on their parade.
> 
> Your protests that I'm effectively in my underwear are ridiculous, as was the aside about my posture, so I'll just say that you have a ways to go before you're walking the walk of "to each his own."


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I apologize for seeming so harsh in my criticism. There's not much I don't like in trad style, but I guess when there is, I don't hold back.


A suggestion: if there's something about a rig you don't like, say nothing. It's not necessary to chime in with a comment for every single post. And no one here is the ultimate authority on Trad, as much as they may think so.

YRR, I really like your DB blazer and tie combo. I'd like to see more DB blazers in this thread.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> A suggestion: if there's something about a rig you don't like, say nothing. *It's not necessary to chime in with a comment for every single post.* And no one here is the ultimate authority on Trad, as much as they may think so.


This!!!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, gamma. I'll try to keep it mind. The sight of a man in shorts brings out the worst in me, I'm afraid.



gamma68 said:


> A suggestion: if there's something about a rig you don't like, say nothing. It's not necessary to chime in with a comment for every single post. And no one here is the ultimate authority on Trad, as much as they may think so.
> 
> YRR, I really like your DB blazer and tie combo. I'd like to see more DB blazers in this thread.


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> Well, we all have our preferences, dislikes, and so on. I'm not railing against shorts but I am expressing a dislike of shorts, especially shorts that are short-shorts. But I am also a believer in the philosophy of to each his own.
> 
> I really like navy chinos.


I like short-shorts _and_ navy chinos.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I can't remember, but is that your Halston blazer? I really like the contrast of the casual unflapped patch pockets with the formality of a double breasted blazer. Looks great with a button down collar. You wear it well.


----------



## Duvel

Fit pix, please!



L-feld said:


> *I like short-shorts* _and_ navy chinos.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I can't remember, but is that your Halston blazer? I really like the contrast of the casual unflapped patch pockets with the formality of a double breasted blazer. Looks great with a button down collar. You wear it well.


Thanks. It is indeed -- somehow, the casual pockets and cloth balance out every other aspect of the coat and make it work with an OCBD.


----------



## L-feld

Duvel said:


> Fit pix, please!


Feel free to search through the backlogs of this thread, they are there.

Once it gets above 90, they will reappear.

I even have a pair of navy chino shorts!


----------



## zeppacoustic

Beach BBQ later. 
BB madras shirt, J. Crew linen shorts, LE belt, Sperry's


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, zeppa!



zeppacoustic said:


> Beach BBQ later.
> BB madras shirt, J. Crew linen shorts, LE belt, Sperry's


----------



## zeppacoustic

∆ Thanks D.


----------



## Woofa

zeppacoustic said:


> In Aruba this week


Have a great vacation!


----------



## zeppacoustic

∆ Thank you sir!


----------



## Woofa

Reuben said:


> Looks like the fashion forum is leaking again. Next thing ya know, someone's going to be *railing about the evils of navy trousers*.


"No one expects the railing about the Navy Trousers! Our chief weapon is surprise, fear and surprise; two chief weapons, fear, surprise, and ruthless efficiency! Er, among our chief weapons are: fear, surprise, ruthless efficiency, and near fanatical devotion to Navy Trousers! Um, I'll come in again..."


----------



## WillBarrett

Duvel said:


> Funny. I often think that I do look like a striking Irish mineworker in my Ivy League cap! I am part Irish, so maybe that's why. (At the same time, I should note that I would never inject an ethnic or a racial slur into my critiques.)
> I apologize for seeming so harsh in my criticism. There's not much I don't like in trad style, but I guess when there is, I don't hold back.


There was no ethnic nor racial slur in his critique. Your high horse - get off it.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

One of the best rigs I've seen on here. That blazer is SUPER cool. I thought I was good on the blazer front, but now I think that I need a DB patch pocket one... That search should keep me busy for a bit haha!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


----------



## LeeLo

Yesterday. Weekend wear.


----------



## Duvel

Good show, Leelo! Looks nice and relaxed and comfortable, and stylish.



LeeLo said:


> Yesterday. Weekend wear.


----------



## Duvel

I concur wholeheartedly with this assessment!

I am seriously thinking that a DB may be a hole in my wardrobe, after seeing this. It looks great.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> One of the best rigs I've seen on here. That blazer is SUPER cool. I thought I was good on the blazer front, but now I think that I need a DB patch pocket one... That search should keep me busy for a bit haha!


----------



## FiscalDean

WillBarrett said:


> There was no ethnic nor racial slut in his critique. Your high horse - get off it.


Must resist, must resist, oh well, I tried. Who is this racial slut?


----------



## Duvel

No idea either, but perhaps it should be kept to the trad girlfriend thread.



FiscalDean said:


> Must resist, must resist, oh well, I tried. Who is this racial slut?


----------



## CMDC

Black watch sportcoat from Raleigh's of DC
BB pinpoint ocbd
LE emblematic
LLB double l's
Alden shell ptb


----------



## Duvel

Crazy good, CMDC! I can't tell on my monitor: is the shirt yellow, ecru, or white? In any case, the red emblematic is a perfect choice.



CMDC said:


> Black watch sportcoat from Raleigh's of DC
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> LE emblematic
> LLB double l's
> Alden shell ptb


----------



## fred johnson

CMD,
Nice look all around. IMHO LE ties are very underated, and I am a big fan of LLB chinos.


----------



## fred johnson

YRR, nice rig, especially the DB, which does not get much viewing around here. I have a similar PRL DB with unflapped but not patch pockets that is my go-to formal rig, or as formal as I usually get. Have yet to wear it with a button down as I have several spread collars bought specifically for it and its one jacket I don't dress down.


----------



## Andersdad

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*


----------



## fred johnson

zepp, way to go although the old timer in me would opt for a solid color belt.


----------



## fred johnson

Anderdad, very nice but please identify components.


----------



## Andersdad

fred johnson said:


> Anderdad, very nice but please identify components.


Rooster tie, LE blazer and vest, BB OCBD.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Brooks Brothers 346 3/2 sack suit (the pre-outlet 346)
Brooks Brothers pinpoint Oxford
Hawkes & Keynes silk tie
J Crew linen pocket square
Brooks Brothers belt
Gold toe socks
Johnston & Murphy wingtips


----------



## Duvel

Someday I'll own socks worthy of showing off like gamma's. I am in need of socks. Until then, my socks are nondescript PRLs and hardly worth a mention let alone a showing.

As for the rest, I decided to try pink and charcoal today. Showing off my recently acquired Shetland wool Brooks tweed, a pink Brooks oxford cloth button-down, and Robert Talbott for John Huber men's store (Ames, Iowa) necktie. The rest: khaki Lands' End dress twills, J.Crew leather belt, socks, LL Bean blucher mocs, and Timex Easy Reader with leather band.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, I like it all, but am a particularly big fan of the sport coat (even with the mistreated pocket flap ). While most people use a blue blazer as their core sport coat, I use the sport coat you are, well, sporting. 

And I have a Spring / Summer silk-linen version for non-cold weather. It is an incredibly versatile sport coat - dresses up / down, matches well with more colors and patterns than it should on paper, almost can't wrinkle and rarely shows a spot or mark. I bought my first one over two decades ago and have never been without one in my wardrobe since. How many buttons on the sleeve? 

Socks are a fun thing to play with as you can get a lot of variety, élan, spark or even just simple, quiet luxury (that doesn't show but you feel - say cashmere) for, relatively speaking, not a lot of money. And even the most expensive socks (with a few exceptions) seem to be put on aggressive sales at the end of seasons, which isn't true for a lot of other truly high-end items. 

Your pink-grey-khaki combo is spot on and shows, once again, how well grey and pink work together. Very well done sir.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Fading, for your kind words. It's become a quick favorite, and I am looking forward to wearing it more next winter.

I have been terrible about lapsed attention to the sock drawer. Obviously something needs to be done! And it will! 

Yes, the mistreated pocket is unfortunate.The past couple of days I've developed a bad habit of stuffing my hands in my pockets as I walk home in the cold wind. l didn't noticce it until I took the photo, and then I thought, well, let's see who notices.



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel, I like it all, but am a particularly big fan of the sport coat (even with the mistreated pocket flap ). While most people use a blue blazer as their core sport coat, I use the sport coat you are, well, sporting.
> 
> And I have a Spring / Summer silk-linen version for non-cold weather. It is an incredibly versatile sport coat - dresses up / down, matches well with more colors and patterns than it should on paper, almost can't wrinkle and rarely shows a spot or mark. I bought my first one over two decades ago and have never been without one in my wardrobe since. How many buttons on the sleeve?
> 
> Socks are a fun thing to play with as you can get a lot of variety, élan, spark or even just simple, quiet luxury (that doesn't show but you feel - say cashmere) for, relatively speaking, not a lot of money. And even the most expensive socks (with a few exceptions) seem to be put on aggressive sales at the end of seasons, which isn't true for a lot of other truly high-end items.
> 
> Your pink-grey-khaki combo is spot on and shows, once again, how well grey and pink work together. Very well done sir.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Nice, Duvel! Pink shirts make me happy. You need socks? Just go to target.com and search for "argyle." At those prices, you can't go wrong.

Gamma, love the argyle socks with the more serious rig!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Echoing FF here. Your whole outfit is spot on, but that Brooks tweed is particularly nice.



Duvel said:


> Someday I'll own socks worthy of showing off like gamma's. I am in need of socks. Until then, my socks are nondescript PRLs and hardly worth a mention let alone a showing.
> 
> As for the rest, I decided to try pink and charcoal today. Showing off my recently acquired Shetland wool Brooks tweed, a pink Brooks oxford cloth button-down, and Robert Talbott for John Huber men's store (Ames, Iowa) necktie. The rest: khaki Lands' End dress twills, J.Crew leather belt, socks, LL Bean blucher mocs, and Timex Easy Reader with leather band.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> ...Yes, the mistreated pocket is unfortunate.The past couple of days I've developed a bad habit of stuffing my hands in my pockets as I walk home in the cold wind. l didn't noticce it until I took the photo, and then I thought, well, let's see who notices.


Of course that persnickety and, well let's just say it, gadfly Fading Fast had to point it out. I bet he doesn't rumple the pocket flaps on his Old Navy purchases, the cheap SOB. Phew, I feel better. He was getting under my skin.

And proving that he doesn't learn, he asks, how many buttons are on the sleeve of the Brooks jacket? For some reason - since the number of buttons has no real meaning in life, but in sartorial history has all sorts of conspiracy theories floating around it - I always like to know what BB is doing for its sleeve button counts these days.


----------



## Duvel

Great question, actually! This jacket has two on the sleeves.

I have a two-button Brooks jacket that came with four buttons on the sleeve. I snipped a button from each sleeve. Four just _felt_ wrong, for some reason.



Fading Fast said:


> Of course that persnickety and, well let's just say it, gadfly Fading Fast had to point it out. I bet he doesn't rumple the pocket flaps on his Old Navy purchases, the cheap SOB. Phew, I feel better. He was getting under my skin.
> 
> And proving that he doesn't learn, he asks, how many buttons are on the sleeve of the Brooks jacket? For some reason - since the number of buttons has no real meaning in life, but in sartorial history has all sorts of conspiracy theories floating around it - I always like to know what BB is doing for its sleeve button counts these days.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Great question, actually! This jacket has two on the sleeves.
> 
> I have a two-button Brooks jacket that came with four buttons on the sleeve. I snipped a button from each sleeve. Four just _felt_ wrong, for some reason.


My oldest sport coat - a 1988/9 version of yours (looks very similar) - has two on each sleeve and for some reason that makes no sense at all, I really like that it does.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Super grey and chilly day in SF.

Viyella for J Press shirt
Barbour gilet 
Uniqlo selvage 
Anonymousism socks
Sebago campsides 
Timed weekender
Lambs wool J Press scarf


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Someday I'll own socks worthy of showing off like gamma's. I am in need of socks. Until then, my socks are nondescript PRLs and hardly worth a mention let alone a showing.


Thanks, Duvel. Gold Toe socks aren't all that exotic. You can pick up some pairs at your local JCP.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Gamma, love the argyle socks with the more serious rig!


Thanks, Slide. Plain black or gray socks are just so drab. I figure why not add a little zing?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> My oldest sport coat - a 1988/9 version of yours (looks very similar) - has two on each sleeve and for some reason that makes no sense at all, I really like that it does.


FWIW, my older British tweeds have just one sleeve button. Nearly all my vintage American-made jackets have two sleeve buttons. I'm just guessing, but it seems that three+ button sleeves started appearing sometime in the 1970s.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> You need socks? Just go to target.com and search for "argyle." At those prices, you can't go wrong.


Meh, it's springtime. Who needs socks?


----------



## Roycru

In the country....(I'm in the Brentwood Country Mart, which is between the Riviera Country Club and the Brentwood Country Club, so I must be in the country).

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, Brooksflannnel shirt, and cotton sweater vest, generic Italian pocket square, L. L. Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

YoungSoulRebel said:


> One of the best rigs I've seen on here. That blazer is SUPER cool. I thought I was good on the blazer front, but now I think that I need a DB patch pocket one... That search should keep me busy for a bit haha!


Thank you. The breakdown for me recently has been SB blazers with cotton trousers, and DBs with wool. Luckily, a DB can stand a stiffer shoulder and still pass for trad, which means that the hen's teeth rarity of nice Ivy DB jackets isn't too much of a stumbling block.



Duvel said:


> I concur wholeheartedly with this assessment!
> 
> I am seriously thinking that a DB may be a hole in my wardrobe, after seeing this. It looks great.


Thanks!



fred johnson said:


> YRR, nice rig, especially the DB, which does not get much viewing around here. I have a similar PRL DB with unflapped but not patch pockets that is my go-to formal rig, or as formal as I usually get. Have yet to wear it with a button down as I have several spread collars bought specifically for it and its one jacket I don't dress down.


Thank you. I think I'll lose internet tough guy points for this, but I have never consciously thought "I'm breaking a rule" when wearing this jacket with an OCBD. I think the low-ish gorge of this jacket helps matters.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. The breakdown for me recently has been SB blazers with cotton trousers, and DBs with wool. Luckily, a DB can stand a stiffer shoulder and still pass for trad, which means that the hen's teeth rarity of nice Ivy DB jackets isn't too much of a stumbling block.


Try your double-breasted with white or creme linen trousers. I have a double-breasted boating blazer from cricketeer that looks fantastic with a pair of white linen trousers.


----------



## zeppacoustic

South Caribbean Sea. 
BB linen shirt and shorts


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> FWIW, my older British tweeds have just one sleeve button. Nearly all my vintage American-made jackets have two sleeve buttons. I'm just guessing, but it seems that three+ button sleeves started appearing sometime in the 1970s.


Interesting. My guess is that OCBD might know something about the reasons for the different numbers.


----------



## gamma68

We took a major step backwards in the weather department today. Sleet and flurries with rain later. 39 degrees presently. Hence the sweater and tweed.

Vintage 3/2 J Press Harris Tweed 
Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater in "blackberry"
BB blue university stripe OCBD


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, gamma. Really like the color of the sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast, I appreciate the vote of confidence, but sadly I am not sure of the exact origin. The "What Is The Origin Of The Two-Button Cuff?" Ivy Style post proposes quite a few theories. You can read it here: https://www.ivy-style.com/what-is-the-origin-of-the-two-button-cuff.html#comments

FYI, I think Carmelo is on the right track in the comment section.


----------



## Duvel

Another blustery, cold day on the prairie. I changed to my LL Bean field jacket for the walk back from lunch. This jacket was too light!









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## stcolumba

Something is wrong with this. It is April 22, and it is snowing. And, I am wearing wool. #eternal winter


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> South Caribbean Sea.
> BB linen shirt and shorts


I really don't want to see this, today!
Looks great.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Fading Fast, I appreciate the vote of confidence, but sadly I am not sure of the exact origin. The "What Is The Origin Of The Two-Button Cuff?" Ivy Style post proposes quite a few theories. You can read it here: https://www.ivy-style.com/what-is-the-origin-of-the-two-button-cuff.html#comments
> 
> FYI, I think Carmelo is on the right track in the comment section.


Thanks for the direct - and, yes, Carmelo's logic makes sense. I love the sack suit's place in history and this just adds a little sartorial frisson.

Your most recent blog is really enjoyable and well thought out. You might want to consider doing more pieces on the philosophy / psychology of wearing clothes as you have a wonderful natural feel for it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today is a (very)cold wet spring day which called for my duffle, cords, beater weejuns, and my so-called HP socks.

FF - Thank you.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Classic as always. I love the socks with the cords.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today is a (very)cold wet spring day which called for my duffle, cords, beater weejuns, and my so-called HP socks.
> 
> FF - Thank you.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Reuben said:


> Try your double-breasted with white or creme linen trousers. I have a double-breasted boating blazer from cricketeer that looks fantastic with a pair of white linen trousers.


That's a great idea.

This was yesterday's rig:



















I wore that with burgundy AE Sanfords.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That is a nice outfit, and that shirt in particular is great! Your last post seems to have started a mad dash for DB blazers on this site! You are quite a trend setter haha!


Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> This was yesterday's rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore that with burgundy AE Sanfords.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

YoungSoulRebel said:


> That is a nice outfit, and that shirt in particular is great! Your last post seems to have started a mad dash for DB blazers on this site! You are quite a trend setter haha!


Thanks. I think this means I can tell people I'm an influencer.

Blue unistripes are probably my favorite OCBD, but the other stuff I wear tends to work better with a solid shirt.


----------



## Duvel

This is killer, YRR. Love the texture of the coat, and it goes perfectly with the uni stripe.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> That's a great idea.
> 
> This was yesterday's rig:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wore that with burgundy AE Sanfords.


----------



## Duvel

Classic, ocbd! Reminds me that I could try wearing mine this week. It's certainly cold enough here! Mine's tan, but I really like your navy.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today is a (very)cold wet spring day which called for my duffle, cords, beater weejuns, and my so-called HP socks.
> 
> FF - Thank you.


----------



## ruvort

I haven't participated in this for awhile but here is today's rig.

I decided to break out some red trousers for all to see 





































Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

ruvort said:


> I haven't participated in this for awhile but here is today's rig.
> 
> I decided to break out some red trousers for all to see
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Very nice! Add some cuffs and lose the socks and it'll be perfect. 

This one goes out to Tahmasp and Duvel:



















Well it's a one for the money,
Two for the show,
Three to get ready,
Now go cat go!










BB shorts and linen shirt, belted cow belt, weejuns.


----------



## fred johnson

Roycru,
Slightly rumpled, gloriously baggy, elegantly casual.. my kind of look!


----------



## fred johnson

Perfect gamma, just perfect..


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
I love the sweater and the whole rig. + for the hidden belt because its worn just for you.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox, love it, just love it.. socks add just the right touch. + for the duffle and beater weejuns.


----------



## fred johnson

Reuben,
Very nicely casual, how the hell did you find that belt to match those weejuns, or vice a versa? I still think weejuns are underrated around here.


----------



## fred johnson

ruvot,
OK, its nicely preppy but the socks throw the look off a little, might be better without them. At my age I'm not a fan of reds or bits but it is a definite look and you have generally pulled it off.


----------



## DLW

gamma68 said:


> We took a major step backwards in the weather department today. Sleet and flurries with rain later. 39 degrees presently. Hence the sweater and tweed.
> 
> Vintage 3/2 J Press Harris Tweed
> Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater in "blackberry"
> BB blue university stripe OCBD


 You're right about the change in the weather.
Sharp look, one I will have to duplicate.


----------



## Reuben

fred johnson said:


> Reuben,
> Very nicely casual, how the hell did you find that belt to match those weejuns, or vice a versa? I still think weejuns are underrated around here.


Coincidence, mostly, though that's not an uncommon color for ribbon belts. I've had the belt a while and been on the prowl for blue suede loafers almost as long. They're not the navy suede tassels I've been hankering for but the price on these powder-blue weejuns was too good to pass up. They likely won't be my last pair of weejuns, either. I've been quite impressed with the fit and construction thus far. They were a little tight initially, true, but they're breaking in nicely.


----------



## Duvel

R, I actually like this shirt and shorts combo! The shorts are the right length, to my eye. I also love the belt. I'm not sure about the shoes, but that's just me. Good job!



Reuben said:


> Very nice! Add some cuffs and lose the socks and it'll be perfect.
> 
> This one goes out to Tahmasp and Duvel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it's a one for the money,
> Two for the show,
> Three to get ready,
> Now go cat go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB shorts and linen shirt, belted cow belt, weejuns.


----------



## ruvort

fred johnson said:


> ruvot,
> OK, its nicely preppy but the socks throw the look off a little, might be better without them. At my age I'm not a fan of reds or bits but it is a definite look and you have generally pulled it off.





Reuben said:


> Very nice! Add some cuffs and lose the socks and it'll be perfect.


Thank you guys! I agree on the socks. I would have went sockless but it was a bit windy yesterday for bare ankles.

Excellent rig btw Reuben. Every piece fits together perfectly.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

ruvort said:


> Thank you guys! I agree on the socks. I would have went sockless but it was a bit windy yesterday for bare ankles.
> 
> Excellent rig btw Reuben. Every piece fits together perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Actually, the shoes are a little tight. They'll break in nicely though.


----------



## FLMike

JAB poplin suit
BB button-down
Ben Silver tie
Alden color 8 tassels
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster


----------



## Duvel

That is a great looking suit, FlC. I'm a trad, I mean, tad, envious.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-Uniqlo cashmere cardigan
-LE Sail Rigger ocbd

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly chinos
-J.Crew boots



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> That is a great looking suit, FlC. I'm a trad, I mean, tad, envious.


Thank you.


----------



## Duvel

OK. After freezing my keister the past couple of days on my walk to and from work, I am determined to stay warm today. Duffle coat to the rescue!


----------



## svb




----------



## Patrick06790

Good thing I didn't stow the tweeds away, since it was snowing earlier.


----------



## stcolumba

Another day of winter in late April.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for their nice comments about my last post.

Unlike Patrick, I did pack my tweeds away, which turned out to be premature.







Stafford Harris Tweed
BB blue OCBD and three-ply Scottish cashmere sweater vest
Campus Mens Shop silk tie, made in England
J Crew wool pocket square
Trafalgar belt (unseen)
Bills Khakis M2
Barbour Bedale


----------



## Andersdad

Dying Days of Tweed


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel, that is a wonderful duffle, too bad you still can wear it. Can't tell from the picture but it appears to be about just below the knee length and with the traditional (and correct IMHO) toggles-no zipper style. Might want to order some replacement toggles and jute as you will have that coat (hopefully) for the rest of your life and they are probably hard to find.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

svb said:


>


Classic, and still beautiful!


----------



## fred johnson

Nice rig, identify the components as I'd love to copy the look.


Andersdad said:


> Dying Days of Tweed


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm glad I'm not the only one who's actually happy that it's cold today! 

This rig is nothing great. I just wanted to stay "in the arena," stay in practice, stay in touch, etc. I think I'd prefer a plain white OCBD here, for the sake of a better contrast in lightness. Too much midrange here, not enough presence. Otherwise it's a Brooks OCBD and tie, Southwick 3/2 sack (hah!), Bill's khakis, GoldToe socks. I just bought the tan Mactavish shoes yesterday, after seeing Roycru in the khaki grain version. Comments? I left the house in black pennies...yeah, I know, black pennies, but I liked them with gray jacket. 



Better color in natural light:


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. You're right--just below the knees, no zippers, and a little big all over, which is how I like these things to fit.

I hear you about the replacements. This thing has survived since the 70s though, when my parents bought it for their poor college boy! Nothing has worn out on it yet, and it has seen some storms. I guess they made these things to last.



fred johnson said:


> Duvel, that is a wonderful duffle, too bad you still can wear it. Can't tell from the picture but it appears to be about just below the knee length and with the traditional (and correct IMHO) toggles-no zipper style. Might want to order some replacement toggles and jute as you will have that coat (hopefully) for the rest of your life and they are probably hard to find.


----------



## Andersdad

fred johnson said:


> Nice rig, identify the components as I'd love to copy the look.


J Press Harris Tweed, Saks Fifth Ave pink OCBD, Viyella tie. Not seen RL Polo olive chinos and brown AE Sanfords.


----------



## Tahmasp

Reuben said:


> Very nice! Add some cuffs and lose the socks and it'll be perfect.
> 
> This one goes out to Tahmasp and Duvel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB shorts and linen shirt, belted cow belt, weejuns.


The longer length on these can symbolize a compromise :beer:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I quite like the tonal grey socks with the dark loafers. It's subtle, but really nice. That Southwick is a stunner as well!



SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who's actually happy that it's cold today!
> 
> This rig is nothing great. I just wanted to stay "in the arena," stay in practice, stay in touch, etc. I think I'd prefer a plain white OCBD here, for the sake of a better contrast in lightness. Too much midrange here, not enough presence. Otherwise it's a Brooks OCBD and tie, Southwick 3/2 sack (hah!), Bill's khakis, GoldToe socks. I just bought the tan Mactavish shoes yesterday, after seeing Roycru in the khaki grain version. Comments? I left the house in black pennies...yeah, I know, black pennies, but I liked them with gray jacket.
> 
> Better color in natural light:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I quite like the tonal grey socks with the dark loafers. It's subtle, but really nice. That Southwick is a stunner as well!


Thanks for the comments, YSR! It seems to me that when something seems not quite right about what I'm wearing, I should _simplify_ (in this case, black loafers with gray jacket, as a sort of monochrome base), and then maybe have one focal point, say the tie. The jacket has an irregular windowpane check in different colors that I could have brought out with a simple solid tie, without spending any more $.

Btw, Duvel, those are just GoldToe argyles!


----------



## svb




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for all the kind words fellas. Here is a (not very good) picture from yesterday.


----------



## gamma68

Today's blue skies and sunshine made me think of pulling out this caramel Harris Tweed:





Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Diplomat
BB pinpoint Oxford and silk tie (woven in England)
Leather Man Ltd. surcingle belt
LE khakis
BB '346' cotton argyle socks
Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## RT-Bone

From this AM, en route to Penn Station to catch a train to another Ivy campus today. 

Top:
-Barbour Beaufort
-LE lambswool sweater
-Uniqlo OCBD

Bottom:
-J.Crew flannels and boots 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

LL Bean Uni stripe
Pringle lambswool shawl neck
Levi's 514
Rugby socks
Sebago campsides 
Weekender


----------



## Duvel

Tie is perfect there, Anders!



Andersdad said:


> Dying Days of Tweed


----------



## Duvel

Thanks for sock rec, Slide. Everything here looks great, btw. Solid, classic. Great looking tie!



SlideGuitarist said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who's actually happy that it's cold today!
> 
> This rig is nothing great. I just wanted to stay "in the arena," stay in practice, stay in touch, etc. I think I'd prefer a plain white OCBD here, for the sake of a better contrast in lightness. Too much midrange here, not enough presence. Otherwise it's a Brooks OCBD and tie, Southwick 3/2 sack (hah!), Bill's khakis, GoldToe socks. I just bought the tan Mactavish shoes yesterday, after seeing Roycru in the khaki grain version. Comments? I left the house in black pennies...yeah, I know, black pennies, but I liked them with gray jacket.
> 
> Better color in natural light:


----------



## Duvel

That tweed jacket is amazing, gamma.



gamma68 said:


> Today's blue skies and sunshine made me think of pulling out this caramel Harris Tweed:
> 
> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Diplomat
> BB pinpoint Oxford and silk tie (woven in England)
> Leather Man Ltd. surcingle belt
> LE khakis
> BB '346' cotton argyle socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## Duvel

T. Rex! All right! Love that album.

That is a great sweater, YSR.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> LL Bean Uni stripe
> Pringle lambswool shawl neck
> Levi's 514
> Rugby socks
> Sebago campsides
> Weekender


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you sir!



Duvel said:


> T. Rex! All right! Love that album.
> 
> That is a great sweater, YSR.


----------



## Reuben

Round two of shorts and blue suede weejuns:


----------



## Duvel

Reuben, you might have me convinced to add some shorts to my wardrobe!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

WHAT!!!! I don't know about you Mr. Duvel hahaha!



Duvel said:


> Reuben, you might have me convinced to add some shorts to my wardrobe!


----------



## Duvel

Key word, _might.

_


YoungSoulRebel said:


> WHAT!!!! I don't know about you Mr. Duvel hahaha!


----------



## Duvel

They say that living on the prairie can be full of rustic charm. I did my best to be charming today. I kept it simple and rustic in my LL Bean field jacket, Lands' End cotton sweater vest, Brooks Brothers university stripe ocbd, Lands' End dress twills, and Clarks Originals suede desert boots.

One thing I like about the the Lands' End dress twills, among other traits: it has an almost gabardine smoothness.


----------



## Duvel

I would be most remiss to fail to mention my beloved Wigens grey Harris Tweed Ivy League cap, which saw me through yet one more tough winter.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I think my bag would match your hat haha!





Duvel said:


> I would be most remiss to fail to mention my beloved Wigens grey Harris Tweed Ivy League cap, which saw me through yet one more tough winter.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, it would! That is a great looking bag
.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I think my bag would match your hat haha!


----------



## stcolumba

Ventured into the backyard, this morning, to survey the what the ravages of winter did to my lawn.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The color of that sweater is beautiful!



stcolumba said:


> Ventured into the backyard, this morning, to survey the what the ravages of winter did to my lawn.


----------



## Reuben

Damp and dreary morning, but warm and dry enough by midday to swap out the bean bean boots and canvas pants for boat shoes and shorts:



















BB shirt and shorts, breaking in the new waxed suede boat shoes from GH Bass, and the same ole snuff suede belt from PRL. I have a matching(ish) waxed suede belt on the way.


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Reuben, you might have me convinced to add some shorts to my wardrobe!


Who are you, and where is the real Duvel?


----------



## Duvel

What makes the difference, for me, with Reuben's shorts is the longer length and the fuller cut.

I'm still not sure I would wear shorts myself. If I did, I would choose something like that.



Flairball said:


> Who are you, and where is the real Duvel?


----------



## Flairball

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I think my bag would match your hat haha!


Nice bag. When I was in Japan in the fall there was a Harris Tweed campaign in full effect. Every dept store was pushing a variety of limited edition(?) HT bags. Bought one for my wife.

There re is a nice whisky importer in downtown SF, on Sutter, with a selection of HT tweed, and other goods. Check out The Whisky Shop, if you haven't already.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning, after church.


----------



## stcolumba

Help! The pediment is broken!
Surveying the paint job I will have to undertake when the weather warms up a bit.
American Trad House, 1927.


----------



## stcolumba

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I think my bag would match your hat haha!


I cannot top this. But, I can match it!










Picture is not mine.


----------



## stcolumba

YoungSoulRebel said:


> The color of that sweater is beautiful!


Thank you. I got this sweater about nine years ago, when, on this Forum, I saw a chap wearing one. The things one learns from a Forum like this!


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning, after church.


Lookin' good stc! I just picked up an identical pair of Strands on eBay, and am wondering, which AE color is that?


----------



## stcolumba

FLCracka said:


> Lookin' good stc! I just picked up an identical pair of Strands on eBay, and am wondering, which AE color is that?


Thank you. The color is "ox blood". I have found these shoes go with anything.


----------



## Spin Evans

I have really been enjoying your past several posts, St. C. As always, they are fantastic.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Help! The pediment is broken!
> Surveying the paint job I will have to undertake when the weather warms up a bit.
> American Trad House, 1927.


I don't see an area that's broken, but as an owner of a house built circa 1871 with additions circa 1920-25, I am very familiar with the labor of love that accompanies such homes.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Help! The pediment is broken!
> Surveying the paint job I will have to undertake when the weather warms up a bit.
> American Trad House, 1927.


We recently purchased a 1927 (what are the odds of the exact same year) coop apartment and are working on restoring many of the original details and putting in authentic looking reproductions where we can't find original. As Gamma says - a labor of love 'cause no sane person would do this if they were being pragmatic.


----------



## FLMike

Spin Evans said:


> I have really been enjoying your past several posts, St. C. As always, they are fantastic.


Looking a little overdressed there, Spin!


----------



## Spin Evans

FLCracka said:


> Looking a little overdressed there, Spin!


This is just an artificial beach. Ain't nobody wanna see my actual beachwear. :siesta:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It's one of my favorite shops in San Francisco (although I do not drink whiskey any longer haha)!



Flairball said:


> Nice bag. When I was in Japan in the fall there was a Harris Tweed campaign in full effect. Every dept store was pushing a variety of limited edition(?) HT bags. Bought one for my wife.
> 
> There re is a nice whisky importer in downtown SF, on Sutter, with a selection of HT tweed, and other goods. Check out The Whisky Shop, if you haven't already.


----------



## stcolumba

stcolumba said:


> Help! The pediment is broken!
> Surveying the paint job I will have to undertake when the weather warms up a bit.
> American Trad House, 1927.


I hope that everyone knows I was just joshing. This triangular cornice, that is interrupted, is called a "broken pediment".


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> I have really been enjoying your past several posts, St. C. As always, they are fantastic.


You are just having too much fun! I hope that we see summer, sometime, here in Michigan! There is still some ice floating in the Great Lakes in Northern Michigan.


----------



## stcolumba

From a few days ago when I was in Les Cheneaux Islands country in Michigan's upper peninsula. Spirit of Shetland Sweater, Brooks Bros shirt, Epaulet Walt wool trousers, Wolverine 1000s. Mountain Equipment Coop (Toronto) parka. Not a place for Spin Evans' beach wear!


----------



## cipofan

Perfect ensemble


----------



## Duvel

I might be pushing both ends of the envelop, both the tweed end and the madras. I just needed to wear, and show off, a couple of my April acquisitions: a Rivetz of Boston for the Princeton University Store madras tie (thank you, TweedyDon) and a J. Press 3/2 roll tweed jacket (thank you, adoucett).


----------



## fred johnson

A nice look, we will forgive the tweed/madras combination and chalk it up to changeable weather patterns. Henceforth you will allow each to star on their own.
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## Duvel

Ha ha. Thanks, fred. I rather like mixing tweed with madras. I wouldn't do a madras shirt. Tie's another thing.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I might be pushing both ends of the envelop, both the tweed end and the madras. I just needed to wear, and show off, a couple of my April acquisitions: a Rivetz of Boston for the Princeton University Store madras tie (thank you, TweedyDon) and a J. Press 3/2 roll tweed jacket (thank you, adoucett).


^ I like this combination a lot, and I don't see a problem combining tweed and madras. Neither did Muffy's father:

To me, the pattern of madras is similar to that of a plaid tartan. The one below (from a past WAYWT) is an Modern Stewart Dress Tartan Oxford Cloth shirt with a Harris Tweed jacket. If madras and tweed suits you, I say go for it.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


>


Great photo, Spin. I can hardly wait for days like these.


----------



## ran23

All of you really open my eyes, now a madres tie sometime after a tartan.


----------



## mankson

fred johnson said:


> A nice look, we will forgive the tweed/madras combination and chalk it up to changeable weather patterns. Henceforth you will allow each to star on their own.


Nice tie - I normally shun madras, but I might need to look into getting a tie like that.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, gamma, and I agree. I think the patterns--of broken bone or herringbone with tartan/plaid/madras--go well together. I've always thought the combination distinctly American and very "trad."



gamma68 said:


> ^ I like this combination a lot, and I don't see a problem combining tweed and madras. Neither did Muffy's father:
> 
> To me, the pattern of madras is similar to that of a plaid tartan. The one below (from a past WAYWT) is an Modern Stewart Dress Tartan Oxford Cloth shirt with a Harris Tweed jacket. If madras and tweed suits you, I say go for it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Ox, what color is your sweater? Just curious... Great outfit as always!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you. It is charcoal from O'Connell's.


----------



## Duvel

I'm pressing the like button on all of that, oxford.  Reminds me to start saving the pennies for another O'Connell's Shetland.


----------



## adoucett

Another Skype interview today, here is what I wore

Unconstructed navy blazer
Brooks brothers spread collar
Brooks brothers tie
Polo chinos
Bass weejuns (interviewer never saw these haha)


----------



## Reuben

Very nice! Linen 3/2 sack with patch pockets and smoked MOP buttons?


----------



## Jovan

From last Thursday. New BB Glen plaid.


----------



## Duvel

Nice cuff links, Jovan! And the cut and fit of your suit look perfect.


----------



## Duvel

By the way, my thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and even more thanks to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures. My thanks as well to anyone who at least looks at my pictures, even if it's only to go, meh. 

Madras necktie, day 2. This time it's a Rooster. It's a long one so I enjoyed using the double wrap in the knot. Jacket is a lightweight camelhair Brooks two-button sack.


----------



## Duvel

How about an artier shot or two? I don't normally take selfies while walking so I thought I'd experiment. Tried to capture a little of the beauty of this nice, sunny April morning.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Can't argue with that, adoucett. 

You're slaying it with these madras/tweed combinations, Duvel. It shouldn't work, but it does.

Jovan, that suit's great, but the pants aren't sitting right. Are you wearing them with suspenders? If you aren't, those might help. It looks like they're riding a bit low in the back, which is messing with the drape of the legs. I think there's a seat alteration you could try, but braces might do what you need.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, YRR. I think, though, that you should refer to gamma's note as to why it does. I really do think it is, though perhaps not seen a lot, a very traditional look.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Can't argue with that, adoucett.
> 
> You're slaying it with these madras/tweed combinations, Duvel. *It shouldn't work, but it does.*
> 
> Jovan, that suit's great, but the pants aren't sitting right. Are you wearing them with suspenders? If you aren't, those might help. It looks like they're riding a bit low in the back, which is messing with the drape of the legs. I think there's a seat alteration you could try, but braces might do what you need.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Duvel said:


> Thank you, YRR. I think, though, that you should refer to gamma's note as to why it does. I really do think it is, though perhaps not seen a lot, a very traditional look.


I think part of why I'm surprised is that my introduction to madras was the very brightly-colored kind, and the more muted ones are something I discovered on AAAC, rather than in the "real world," so when you say "madras" I think of a less tartan-like palette. I have my eyes peeled for some muted madras ties, now.


----------



## Duvel

Good point. I think my ties remind me of a tartan palette, as you say. That may be why they work, too. Tartan and other plaids go very well with tweed, I think.


----------



## Duvel

This is a great, classic look, adoucett. The tie is perfect.



adoucett said:


> Another Skype interview today, here is what I wore
> 
> Unconstructed navy blazer
> Brooks brothers spread collar
> Brooks brothers tie
> Polo chinos
> Bass weejuns (interviewer never saw these haha)


----------



## adoucett

Thanks to everyone for the kind comments! This job search certainly has me busy on top of finals week approaching. I also really love that tie- sadly they don't seem to make one in that colorway anymore. I really want them to produce a vintage-inspires line of their repp ties in traditional patterns and widths.


----------



## ran23

Jovan, my Patrick James Glen Plaid has a light blue line in it, so I ordered a Navy tie for it. NIce to see what it will look like now.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## August West

adoucett said:


> Thanks to everyone for the kind comments! This job search certainly has me busy on top of finals week approaching. I also really love that tie- sadly they don't seem to make one in that colorway anymore. I really want them to produce a vintage-inspires line of their repp ties in traditional patterns and widths.


This one from OC's is pretty darn close.

It's been on my wish list for a little while now.


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> Nice cuff links, Jovan! And the cut and fit of your suit look perfect.


Thanks, though I want to taper the trousers a bit. Possibly even nip in the waist slightly on the jacket.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Can't argue with that, adoucett.
> 
> You're slaying it with these madras/tweed combinations, Duvel. It shouldn't work, but it does.
> 
> Jovan, that suit's great, but the pants aren't sitting right. Are you wearing them with suspenders? If you aren't, those might help. It looks like they're riding a bit low in the back, which is messing with the drape of the legs. I think there's a seat alteration you could try, but braces might do what you need.


Not wearing braces. Actually the waistband needs letting out a bit.


----------



## joeinthebow

*Shirt/bow tie combo*

I'm on the fence with this tie and shirt combination (LE button-down, gifted silk bow tie). Yea or nay?

https://


----------



## Duvel

joe, welcome. I see no problem with the colorway combinations. What jacket are you wearing with this? That would be another factor.

I'm not a huge fan of bow ties, myself. Others here like them. I do prefer to see them worn on shirts without front plackets, for some reason. Just my personal taste.



joeinthebow said:


> I'm on the fence with this tie and shirt combination (LE button-down, gifted silk bow tie). Yea or nay?
> 
> https://


----------



## gamma68

adoucett said:


> Another Skype interview today, here is what I wore


I really like this look, Adoucett. Please tell us the maker and material (linen?) of your unconstructed blazer. I've been looking for something like this for a while.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and even more thanks to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures.

The Tradest Car On Earth and I after I got some Woodlore (Allen-Edmonds seconds) cedar shoe trees at Nordstrom Rack.

Brooks Brothers wool and polyester (from those wonderful pre-OPH days when polyester was good) blue blazer, anemia pink PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, Leatherman patchwork Madras belt, and Allen-Edmonds walnut Lombards.

(It was around 85F here this morning when I took this picture and yes, the stenciled graffiti female robot on the sidewalk is taking a picture, but did not take this picture.)


----------



## gamma68

It's a rare day when I'm wearing a bow tie and Roycru is not.

BB 3/2 blazer, white OCBD, cotton argyle socks (made in England)
Haspel bow tie (thanks, Reuben!)
Coach surcingle belt 
LE khakis
Sebago loafers


----------



## adoucett

Roycu, you have a great sense of humor in addition to your great wardrobe, and I love that.

You all have been submitting really amazing photos lately, but I definitely like your rig above, gamma.

To those wondering about the blazer from my previous post, I am as curious as you are. The only identifying label within shows it is from House of Walsh, the now-gone clothier of Amherst College during the Ivy heyday. It's a very versatile jacket and definitely on the casual side compared to my other jackets. It was a lucky thrift find.

This evening was the awards night for my department. Unfortunately for me it is a very informal group of folks who do not really like dressing up. Most students (especially the grad students) came in T-shirts and jeans. A few of my professors wore slightly nicer attire (one has a real penchant for OCBD's) Nonetheless I still came wearing a 3/2 roll hopsack from Oakloom clothiers and a regimental tie from Lands end. The shoes are from Brooks Brothers and are blue suede material with burgundy leather trim. The pinpoint OCBD is RL and the chinos (which are in the early stages of fraying) are from J.Crew.


----------



## Duvel

Yet another great look, adoucett!

I likewise work with a group of informal dressers. Nevertheless, I insist on dressing for the occasion. I might be having an effect. I noticed at recent events that some of my coworkers are adding a jacket here, a tie there, sometimes not both together, but it may be a start!



adoucett said:


> Roycu, you have a great sense of humor in addition to your great wardrobe, and I love that.
> 
> You all have been submitting really amazing photos lately, but I definitely like your rig above, gamma.
> 
> To those wondering about the blazer from my previous post, I am as curious as you are. The only identifying label within shows it is from House of Walsh, the now-gone clothier of Amherst College during the Ivy heyday. It's a very versatile jacket and definitely on the casual side compared to my other jackets. It was a lucky thrift find.
> 
> This evening was the awards night for my department. Unfortunately for me it is a very informal group of folks who do not really like dressing up. Nonetheless I still came wearing a 3/2 roll hopsack from Oakloom clothiers and a regimental tie from Lands end. The shoes are from Brooks Brothers and are blue suede material with burgundy leather trim.


----------



## sskim3

Past two days.... Glad it's spring


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Really great look! Your rigs always fit well, and I love that you throw in boat shoes with the tie and blazer!



adoucett said:


> Roycu, you have a great sense of humor in addition to your great wardrobe, and I love that.
> 
> You all have been submitting really amazing photos lately, but I definitely like your rig above, gamma.
> 
> To those wondering about the blazer from my previous post, I am as curious as you are. The only identifying label within shows it is from House of Walsh, the now-gone clothier of Amherst College during the Ivy heyday. It's a very versatile jacket and definitely on the casual side compared to my other jackets. It was a lucky thrift find.
> 
> This evening was the awards night for my department. Unfortunately for me it is a very informal group of folks who do not really like dressing up. Most students (especially the grad students) came in T-shirts and jeans. A few of my professors wore slightly nicer attire (one has a real penchant for OCBD's) Nonetheless I still came wearing a 3/2 roll hopsack from Oakloom clothiers and a regimental tie from Lands end. The shoes are from Brooks Brothers and are blue suede material with burgundy leather trim. The pinpoint OCBD is RL and the chinos (which are in the early stages of fraying) are from J.Crew.


----------



## Jovan

adoucett, I like the rest of the outfit but the boat shoes seem completely at odds with it. Though, blue suede loafers would have looked great.

Was on a convention panel over the weekend about costuming. Here I am as "James Bond"... sort of. I had just gotten off work in time for it.

Black Lapel suit
The Knottery grenadine
Proper Cloth shirt
Ledbury pocket square
Unseen:
Ledbury charcoal wool socks
AE Park Ave in black


----------



## FLMike

adoucett said:


>


I have to agree with Jovan here. This reminds me of when my son was in middle school....when he and his classmates had to dress up for a school function, this was their "uniform". Khakis, OCBD, tie and blazer, with topsiders. I think you can get away with that even through high school, but by the time you reach your age, the formality mismatch starts to become more noticeable and less appropriate.....at least in my opinion.


----------



## adoucett

I seriously considered wearing "proper" shoes, But if formality is the only concern, I can assure you these were a notch above the average.


----------



## FLMike

adoucett said:


> I seriously considered wearing "proper" shoes, But if formality is the only concern, I can assure you these were a notch above the average.


Understood. In which case, wear the shoes, but lose the coat and tie. Or, switch 'em out for a pair of loafers and it's all good.

I would argue that in a situation where you're going to be the best dressed pretty much no matter what you wear, formality isn't a concern at all. Rather, it's the harmony of the outfit that I was commenting on.


----------



## Duvel

adoucett, I stand with YSR, on this one. I think the shoes are a great choice for this outfit. The formality mismatch, so-called, not only brings the dress level down just a notch, which is probably appropriate for your context, but also adds visual interest. As has been said here time and again, "trad" is one of those places where you can get away with that.

Perfectly acceptable, in my book, and highly successful!


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, everyone, for accepting my humble submissions. Whether you enjoy them or whether they just make you kind of go meh, I nonetheless thank you for your time and consideration. My appreciation, too, for everyone who bothers to post pictures--I enjoy them immensely.

While I may not know who Van Halen is, I know how to tie a four-in-hand necktie knot. I suppose that's worth something. Third day in a row with a madras tie. Don't blame me. Blame TweedyDon for letting me buy them! I'll do something different tomorrow.


----------



## Duvel

The point of this admittedly not-so-great shot is to offer a glimpse of the jacket details. I've bragged about these details before but I feel they bear repeated bragging.  The buttons, but also and mainly the great nautical-inspired lining. The jacket, although corduroy, is actually lightweight, making it perfect for cool spring days. I imagine it would be perfect on days like this around a harbor, kicking back, swallowing oysters and washing them down with a nice wine or a local IPA. Sigh.

I have probably been remiss in failing to mention that this great jacket came to me via senior member *wacola*'s etsy shop, a while back. I was glad to find it.


----------



## ran23

Trying out some new additions, Navy Blazer, Eagle Pinpoint light blue BD, tieBar Navy Grenefaux, light grey trousers, Florsheim wingtips-cognac.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm in serious need of a corduroy jacket. The only ones that I seem to find are huge lapeled numbers from the 70.. I'd love a camel or tobacco coloured one, as unstructured as possible. So far it's alluded me. My point is: really nice jacket haha.



Duvel said:


> The point of this admittedly not-so-great shot is to offer a glimpse of the jacket details. I've bragged about these details before but I feel they bear repeated bragging.  The buttons, but also and mainly the great nautical-inspired lining. The jacket, although corduroy, is actually lightweight, making it perfect for cool spring days. I imagine it would be perfect on days like this around a harbor, kicking back, swallowing oysters and washing them down with a nice wine or a local IPA. Sigh.
> 
> I have probably been remiss in failing to mention that this great jacket came to me via senior member *wacola*'s etsy shop, a while back. I was glad to find it.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Waiting in the doctors office for Mrs. YSR.. Fairly warm day in SF.

Vintage 3 button seersucker jacket
Gitman shirt
No name vintage PS
Weekender with NATO strap
Levi's 511 selvage 
Target anchor socks
My trusty Clarks


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Rebel. Keep your eye on the exchange thread, and maybe even leave word there. I trust the exchange thread much more than the 'bay. Also Etsy, but be careful--this guy, wacola, was _very _reasonable with his prices (I'm not sure if he's still selling). But I've seen some gougers out there.


----------



## Duvel

You have a seersucker jacket! Excellent! I need one of those.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Waiting in the doctors office for Mrs. YSR.. Fairly warm day in SF.
> 
> Vintage 3 button seersucker jacket
> Gitman shirt
> No name vintage PS
> Weekender with NATO strap
> Levi's 511 selvage
> Target anchor socks
> My trusty Clarks


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

There are quite a few vintage stores on Haight st in SF. I go through them fairly regularly so I will keep my eyes open for you.



Duvel said:


> You have a seersucker jacket! Excellent! I need one of those.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you!



YoungSoulRebel said:


> There are quite a few vintage stores on Haight st in SF. I go through them fairly regularly so I will keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## SuperTrad

YSR, really like that Nato Strap on your weekender!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! It's from cheapnatostraps.com. 2 for $17. Perfect for my thrifty ass haha.



SuperTrad said:


> YSR, really like that Nato Strap on your weekender!


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, that sport coat is outstanding for all the reason you pointed out. Special details can really elevate an already enjoyable and well-made piece.

YSR, I like items you chose to combine with your seersucker jacket. The washed-out red shirt looks great with it as does the dark jeans and Clark's. You gave the outfit a bit more strength than seersucker outfits tend to have - it looks great.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Fading.

And thank you to all who view, and who post. Here is today's humble submission. After three days of madras ties and that special jacket yesterday, this feels a little mundane. There are a couple of interesting details with this jacket, too, for one thing, the labels. The tie and shirt are Brooks, trousers are LE twills. Other items not shown: Bailey of Hollywood yellow straw panama hat, Timex Easy Reader with dark leather band, J. Crew dark leather belt, LL Bean blucher mocs.


----------



## CMDC

JPress sport coat
BB spread collar 
JPress navy grenadine
LE trousers
AE Westchester


----------



## Duvel

Really great jacket, CMDC! It looks a bit like the J. Press in the mail to me from Sir TweedyDon.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> I can't help venting with a bit of a gossipy, snarky note: I wanted to wear something fairly decent today because we were told our trustees are in town. We were told we could not wear casual clothes. My boss is wearing her lumberjack-via-preppy look, consisting of a flannel shirt, a puffer vest, and pink chinos. W to the T, to the F.


Sounds hot. Do you have a pic?


----------



## Duvel

I'll see what I can do. What are you after? Action shots? Baiting hooks, trimming limbs, that kind of thing? Or are you more into gator wrestling?



FLCracka said:


> Sounds hot. Do you have a pic?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you!
Obviously I like to put my own spin on "Trad" but getting a compliment from such strong dressers as Duvel and yourself have helped me try some new things. I appreciate the kudos!



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel, that sport coat is outstanding for all the reason you pointed out. Special details can really elevate an already enjoyable and well-made piece.
> 
> YSR, I like items you chose to combine with your seersucker jacket. The washed-out red shirt looks great with it as does the dark jeans and Clark's. You gave the outfit a bit more strength than seersucker outfits tend to have - it looks great.


----------



## Duvel

YSR, I should have mentioned the NATO strap as well. Very nice. I'm also partial to a good NATO strap. Mine are from J. Crew from about 4 years ago and are due for replacing.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thank you!
> Obviously I like to put my own spin on "Trad" but getting a compliment from such strong dressers as Duvel and yourself have helped me try some new things. I appreciate the kudos!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Cannot got wrong with vintage Orvis! 
Nice, clean look Sir!



Duvel said:


> Thank you, Fading.
> 
> And thank you to all who view, and who post. Here is today's humble submission. After three days of madras ties and that special jacket yesterday, this feels a little mundane. There are a couple of interesting details with this jacket, too, for one thing, the labels. The tie and shirt are Brooks, trousers are LE twills. Other items not shown: Bailey of Hollywood yellow straw panama hat, Timex Easy Reader with dark leather band, J. Crew dark leather belt, LL Bean blucher mocs.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, YSR! One thing hits me now, since I'm a word person: "craftsmen." That wouldn't be politically correct these days, would it? But I don't know that there's an alternative that would be very elegant. Crafters? Artisans?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> FlCracka, I'm not sure what you have against me, but this isn't cool. You decided instead of commenting on the photos I posted to engage me in some kind of bizarre battle of words. As you like. I'm not doing it anymore.


I think it was a joke. A flannel and a puffer = sounds hot in terms of temperature. A play on words, or he could hate you, or both.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, that was funny. I even cracked a smile. The objectionable post is gone, and I've moved on.



oxford cloth button down said:


> I think it was a joke. A flannel and a puffer = sounds hot in terms of temperature. A play on words, or he could hate you, or both.


----------



## sskim3

A bit cool in today so is my outfit. 

Club Monaco cashmere cardigan
Bullock and jones shirt
Perry Ellis pants (uncool but it's comfortable)
Gold toe otc socks (unseen)
Quoddy loafers (unseen)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I've never ventured into a Club Monaco, however I've seen a few bits and bobs that I've liked. How is the quality?



sskim3 said:


> A bit cool in today so is my outfit.
> 
> Club Monaco cashmere cardigan
> Bullock and jones shirt
> Perry Ellis pants (uncool but it's comfortable)
> Gold toe otc socks (unseen)
> Quoddy loafers (unseen)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I've never ventured into a Club Monaco, however I've seen a few bits and bobs that I've liked. How is the quality?


Like just about any of Ralph Lauren's lines. Some things are vastly overpriced, others are nice but not to my taste, some solid staples and near-staples done perfectly or close enough, and some absolutely beautiful pieces. If you ever need just a little push to bite the bullet on something from them, ask someone with a .edu email address to help you out. Club Monoco'll email them a code for an extra 20% off all items including sale items.

Oh, and here's today's attire:



















Hathaway seersucker pop-over polo shirt thing
John Henry oil-tanned burgundy belt with a pretty nifty little buckle
Brooks Brothers shorts
AE Patriots in burgundy shell


----------



## sskim3

Can't agree more with Reuben's statement. I got this at their sample sale. So I only spent $45 for the cardigan sweater. It piles a bit in the arms but it is medium weight. It does feel nicer than the cashmere that I have seen at BR and JAB. 

They do tend to be on the slimmer side with fit especially the shirts and pants. 

The SO is a big fan so I look at their collections pretty often especially at the mall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you for the info Reuben and sskm3! I'll have to check it out the next time I'm downtown!
Reuben, I'm not sure if I've mentioned it before, but those loafers have a great color!


----------



## Reuben

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thank you for the info Reuben and sskm3! I'll have to check it out the next time I'm downtown!
> Reuben, I'm not sure if I've mentioned it before, but those loafers have a great color!


I'm pretty sure you haven't mentioned it before because this is my first time wearing them, haha. Maybe you're think of this similar pair of pennies in burgundy calf (instead of shell)?


----------



## LeeLo

Rueben - I'm going to have to agree with YSR, those loafers are damned near perfect.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, everyone, for the great outfit pics. And for taking a gander at my humble submissions.

I ain't no mad-brained bear but there appear to be some on my necktie this morning! I'm running late, and yes, I know--the date on my watches is never correct. I'm not showing my O'Connell's navy/red surcingle belt or my Bass tan bucks, or my Wigens green felt hat.

EDIT: The shirt is pink, by the way. I couldn't get the camera to cooperate and show it fully, and touching up afterwards didn't work. It's one of those lovely pink oxfords that Brooks does so well. The blazer is by Huntington. The trousers are Lands' End khaki chinos, non-iron, traditional fit, cuffed, in long rise (their long-rise cut is the only way to go, by the way; their regular cut sits too low for my comfort).


----------



## fred johnson

Posted my latest in the footwear thread by mistake and can't seem to move it so I'll leave it there.
Duvel, last two rigs were very well done and I like the watchband.
Ruben, I am a big fan of "popovers".


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Fred.


----------



## FLMike

Rumpled casual Friday elevator pic:
BB 132Q pink OCBD
Bills M2 khakis
Alden color 8 LHS
Unknown vintage sterling buckle on Beltmaster strap
Exp I on Phoenix Nato strap


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> Rumpled casual Friday elevator pic:
> BB 132Q pink OCBD
> Bills M2 khakis
> Alden color 8 LHS
> Unknown vintage sterling buckle on Beltmaster strap
> Exp I on Phoenix Nato strap


Ah.. I also like the rest of the rig, not just the shoes & socks. I am a big fan of pink OCBD's.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLCracka - everything is really nice, but I have to give a shout out to those shoes (perfect patina) and an even louder shout out to that incredible belt buckle (also, perfect patina).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Went from 80 degrees yesterday to about 58 today...

J Crew shirt
Harley of Scotland Shetland 
Weekender 
Levi's 511 chinos (a little rumpled)
No name made in the UK loafers
Uniqlo socks


----------



## Duvel

Perfection, YSR. Head to toe! I especially love that sweater--very nice.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Went from 80 degrees yesterday to about 58 today...
> 
> J Crew shirt
> Harley of Scotland Shetland
> Weekender
> Levi's 511 chinos (a little rumpled)
> No name made in the UK loafers
> Uniqlo socks


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! I'm channeling my inner Ox (although he has attained Trad nirvana with his rigs). I finally found a NATO strap that matches my burgundy sweaters (of which I have at least 6 haha total sucker for that color) very well.



Duvel said:


> Perfection, YSR. Head to toe! I especially love that sweater--very nice.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks again for this great MacLeod dress tartan OCBD, YSR!



















JAB red label harrington
BB Makers tartan OCBD
Austin Jeffers harness trace buckle on a Martin Dingman strap
Levi's 501's
Quoddy boots


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Looks great on you Reuben! I'm glad it went to a good home.



Reuben said:


> Thanks again for this great MacLeod dress tartan OCBD, YSR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB red label harrington
> BB Makers tartan OCBD
> Austin Jeffers harness trace buckle on a Martin Dingman strap
> Levi's 501's
> Quoddy boots


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Chilly morning

Goorin Brothers Harris Tweed cap
BB ocbd
Vintage Gloverall coat
Uniqlo selvage 
LL Bean ragg wool socks
Vintage Bean made in USA blutchers
Weekender


----------



## Fading Fast

Why am I posting pictures again today as, as usual, I'm wearing very little that is interesting? I want to try to pay back a little bit all the enjoyment and education I get from seeing all of the incredible posts you guys do and I feel if I don't, I'm only taking. I wish I had more exciting clothes and outfits, but today's does have one one neat item so I thought it worth showing.

*Shirt *- J.Crew Wallace and Barnes club collar. J.Crew's Wallace and Barnes line is vintage "inspired" clothing. I read about it at some point and J.Crew is doing reproductions and updated-interpreation of classic designs in this line and at a quality that is higher than its regular clothes.

I own several W&B items and have found them to be great value - bought on the very regularly occurring J.Crew 25% or 30% off sale - with thoughtful and interesting designs and details and a definite vintage vibe. I did my best to get a close up of the collar and the fabric as both are very nice on this shirt - the club collar is unlined so it lays nicely for a casual shirt, the fabric has a very soft, slightly numbed cotton feel and the pattern seems very "old fashion" - the entire shirts just feels 1940s to me.
*
Sweater* - J.Crew cotton cashmere - soft and light for the spring, but as it is several years old, it needs re-blocking

*Pants* - Old Navy 5 pocket ivory jeans

*Socks*- J.Crew Camp Socks

*Shoes* - Brooks Brothers bucks (very old)


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> *Shirt *-
> I own several W&B items and have found them to be great value - bought on the very regularly occurring J.Crew 25% or 30% off sale - with thoughtful and interesting designs and details and a definite vintage vibe. I did my best to get a close up of the collar and the fabric as both are very nice on this shirt - the club collar is unlined so it lays nicely for a casual shirt, the fabric has a very soft, slightly numbed cotton feel and the pattern seems very "old fashion" - the entire shirts just feels 1940s to me.


Thanks for posting photos, FF. I like the entire rig, and your description of the shirt makes me interested in checking out JCrew's W&B items. I'd like to add more club collar shirts to my wardrobe.


----------



## stcolumba

Happy Fifth Sunday of Easter. Home, at last!


----------



## FLMike

Me today....post church, pre nap. PRL madras shirt (the pony is covered by my hand), Bills M2 khakis, Rancourt for BB loafers.


----------



## orange fury

Church today:






Haspel seersucker suit - Brooks OCBD - Walkover bucks - Tommy Hilfiger argyles - Southern Proper bow tie - Hamilton Brandon on NATO

...I received some very nice unsolicited compliments about various parts of my rig from strangers that stopped by our table throughout lunch, which was kind of neat. Seersucker does stand out a bit though lol


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Church today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haspel seersucker suit - Brooks OCBD - Walkover bucks - Southern Proper bow tie - Hamilton Brandon
> 
> ...I received some very nice unsolicited compliments about various parts of my rig from strangers that stopped by our table throughout lunch, which was kind of neat. Seersucker does stand out a bit though lol


This is sharp!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon: Gant shirt, J Crew shorts, LL Bean belt, LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

OF... Amazing! I wish that I could pull off the full seersucker suit. 
stcolumbia, I love your shirt!

Very nice gentlemen!!


----------



## FLMike

OF: Although I'm not a big fan of darts on seersucker, that's a very well put together rig. I am curious, what did you do for a belt?


----------



## Spin Evans

OF, the seersucker and bucks look great, especially with yesterday being Derby Day. The fit is sharp as a tack. Except I jealously hope you took that picture before services began, because I have never seen seersucker look so crisp after sitting for an hour.

FF, fantastic shirt, and an overall great outfit. It takes skill to make such a subdued color scheme work (Roycru being another great example).

St. C, as always, high marks on the formal and informal sides. The Gant, is it older? The collar roll is great, and the sleeve tabs look nice as well.

FL C, today's outfit is great, but I particularly like the one from Friday. It's a lot harder to pull an outfit together well in hot weather, when each piece has to pull its own weight, than it is in colder temps.


----------



## orange fury

YoungSoulRebel said:


> OF... Amazing! I wish that I could pull off the full seersucker suit.


Thank ya sir!



FLCracka said:


> OF: Although I'm not a big fan of darts on seersucker, that's a very well put together rig. I am curious, what did you do for a belt?


thank you, I wish it was a 3/2 and didn't have darts, but the fact that it's only partially lined makes up for it a bit. I wore my navy Lands End surcingle with it.



Spin Evans said:


> OF, the seersucker and bucks look great, especially with yesterday being Derby Day. The fit is sharp as a tack. Except I jealously hope you took that picture before services began, because I have never seen seersucker look so crisp after sitting for an hour.


Haha believe it or not, that was after church and Sunday school- looking at the picture now, I'm not entirely sure how it wasn't more wrinkled lol. I appreciate the comments!


----------



## Reuben

Had a friend's stag party last night that started at a derby party:


----------



## Fading Fast

St columba - that is a fantastic, out-of-control collar roll - just awesome. What is the "Fifth Sunday of Easter?"

OF - you own and rock that seersucker, I am jealous. I can't image you appreciate what a great inherent sense of personal style you have (that is why you get unsolicited compliments)

Spin - thank you, your thoughtful comment touched me, sincerely - all the incredible outfits on this page is why I hesitate to post my pedestrian efforts

YSR, my money is that you can absolutely pull off a full seersucker in a very YSR way. 

Reuben, very well done. From hat to shoes (which are very cool and successfully inventive for a seersucker) and all in-between - a bit different, but it all works. Impressive


----------



## Spin Evans

Dang Reuben, way to knock things out of the park. The patch'd 3/2 sack seersucker is already a winner, but the hat, cordovan strap, and shoes dial things up. 

The crowning achievement though? That tie.


----------



## L-feld

Walking the beagles wearing an OCBD, some Bills, and a pair of suede Sebagos.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Had a friend's stag party last night that started at a derby party:


This is fantastic, the tie especially- love the subtle tie-in (pun not intended) to the Derby. Deets on the tie/jacket/panama makers? Also, what's the drink (looks like a mint julep)?



Fading Fast said:


> OF - you own and rock that seersucker, I am jealous. I can't image you appreciate what a great inherent sense of personal style you have (that is why you get unsolicited compliments)


That means a lot to me, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> Reuben, very well done. From hat to shoes (which are very cool and successfully inventive for a seersucker) and all in-between - a bit different, but it all works. Impressive





Spin Evans said:


> Dang Reuben, way to knock things out of the park. The patch'd 3/2 sack seersucker is already a winner, but the hat, cordovan strap, and shoes dial things up.
> 
> The crowning achievement though? That tie.





orange fury said:


> This is fantastic, the tie especially- love the subtle tie-in (pun not intended) to the Derby. Deets on the tie/jacket/panama makers? Also, what's the drink (looks like a mint julep)?


Thanks guys, I appreciate all the kind words! The jacket's 1/2 of a brooks brothers suit I've worn on here before, and it's actually a darted 3/2 roll, not a sack. The shirt's from brooks as well, the pants are M2 Bills in a stone shell cloth, the shoes are weejuns, and the watch is actually on a plain mid-brown leather strap, not the burgundy shell one I bought recently. That's going on a rose gold bambino orient which my girlfriend's promised for my birthday. The drink's obviously a mint julep with woodford reserve, and the tie was made to commemorate an international Rotary convention in the city of Roses, Portland, Oregon. If anyone's interested, the same seller has a second one listed at the same price, $15 shipped OBO:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Still chilly here so I'm going for the "Scottish game warden" look today...

Goorin Bros Harris Tweed cap
Vintage BB tattersall shirt
Gant lambswool sweater vest
Vintage Harris Tweed shooting jacket
Uniqlo selvage (I REALLY have a hole in my wardrobe regarding pants. Having a tough time finding chinos and flannels that work with my stumpy ass legs)
Gap argyle socks 
Vintage shell imperials with Frankenstein like vibram soles... Still on the fence about these. I LOVE uppers, but I'll have to figure out if I can re sole them


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> St columba - that is a fantastic, out-of-control collar roll - just awesome. What is the "Fifth Sunday of Easter?"


Many churches number and organize Sundays by seasons of the Liturgical Year. Right now, we are in Eastertide. Each Sunday of the season is treated as a Sunday of Easter, and, after the Sunday of the Resurrection, they are named Second Sunday of Easter, Third Sunday of Easter, etc. up to the Seventh Sunday of Easter, while the whole50 day period concludes with Pentecost Sunday. 40 days after Easter is the Ascension. Thus endeth the lesson.


----------



## stcolumba

Spin Evans said:


> OF, the seersucker and bucks look great, especially with yesterday being Derby Day. The fit is sharp as a tack. Except I jealously hope you took that picture before services began, because I have never seen seersucker look so crisp after sitting for an hour.
> 
> FF, fantastic shirt, and an overall great outfit. It takes skill to make such a subdued color scheme work (Roycru being another great example).
> 
> St. C, as always, high marks on the formal and informal sides. The Gant, is it older? The collar roll is great, and the sleeve tabs look nice as well.
> 
> FL C, today's outfit is great, but I particularly like the one from Friday. It's a lot harder to pull an outfit together well in hot weather, when each piece has to pull its own weight, than it is in colder temps.


Thanks. The Gant shirt is newer but it certainly has an older vibe to it.


----------



## adoucett

On Friday I was accompanied by my lovely date to a senior dinner and commencement ball at my college.

The theme of the affair was "under the sea" so I tried to put together a rig to match.

I am wearing:
BB 2-button blazer (country club model) 
BB spread collar shirt
silk PS
Vineyard Vines whale-print tie
Smathers & Branson sailboat needlepoint belt
J.Crew nanny reds
AE Walden loafers 
Seiko Kinetic Chronograph

and my date had a fun dress from the Brooks Brothers Red Fleece collection.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Many churches number and organize Sundays by seasons of the Liturgical Year. Right now, we are in Eastertide. Each Sunday of the season is treated as a Sunday of Easter, and, after the Sunday of the Resurrection, they are named Second Sunday of Easter, Third Sunday of Easter, etc. up to the Seventh Sunday of Easter, while the whole50 day period concludes with Pentecost Sunday. 40 days after Easter is the Ascension. Thus endeth the lesson.


Interesting. I had never heard the term before. Thank you for a very clear explanation. Sincerely, FF


----------



## WillBarrett

stcolumba said:


> Many churches number and organize Sundays by seasons of the Liturgical Year. Right now, we are in Eastertide. Each Sunday of the season is treated as a Sunday of Easter, and, after the Sunday of the Resurrection, they are named Second Sunday of Easter, Third Sunday of Easter, etc. up to the Seventh Sunday of Easter, while the whole50 day period concludes with Pentecost Sunday. 40 days after Easter is the Ascension. Thus endeth the lesson.


Pretty sure the associate organist and director of music at our church is a UM DMD.


----------



## Duvel

Good morning, everyone! I really enjoy these Derby Day looks! Although not a follower of the Day necessarily, I recognize it in my own humble way through wearing of the Bailey of Hollywood yellow panama hat all spring and summer (or whenever the sun is intense). I need protection from the UV rays, and I've trusted this hat for nigh on 5 years now to accomplish that for me.

Here's my effort to bring in a regular old Monday workday (no holidays that I'm aware of to commemorate, except maybe New Socks Day).

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ruvort

Duvel said:


> Good morning, everyone! I really enjoy these Derby Day looks! Although not a follower of the Day necessarily, I recognize it in my own humble way through wearing of the Bailey of Hollywood yellow panama hat all spring and summer (or whenever the sun is intense). I need protection from the UV rays, and I've trusted this hat for nigh on 5 years now to accomplish that for me.
> 
> Here's my effort to bring in a regular old Monday workday (no holidays that I'm aware of to commemorate, except maybe New Socks Day).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I have to say... That hat really catches my eye. It is a great color. Would you be willing to post a picture with it on?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I'll see what I can do later on today. Stay tuned!

I think it's this one, what they now call their Spencer model, although I don't see my color. As I say, it's been a few years since I bought mine. https://www.hats.com/mens/bailey-of-hollywood-spencer-fedora.html



ruvort said:


> I have to say... That hat really catches my eye. It is a great color. Would you be willing to post a picture with it on?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

The seersucker looks great on you guys.



orange fury said:


> Church today:
> 
> Haspel seersucker suit - Brooks OCBD - Walkover bucks - Tommy Hilfiger argyles - Southern Proper bow tie - Hamilton Brandon on NATO
> 
> ...I received some very nice unsolicited compliments about various parts of my rig from strangers that stopped by our table throughout lunch, which was kind of neat. Seersucker does stand out a bit though lol


I bet. I didn't know Haspel made suits that slim though. We sell one by special order at my store through another company, but I'm unsure of the quality.



Reuben said:


> Had a friend's stag party last night that started at a derby party:


Here I envy you because you not only found a 3/2 seersucker (darted or not) but one that fits your shoulders. I trust you fixed your tie pretty quickly after snapping that shot. 

Afraid the only church I attended yesterday was that of the Marvel fan. Dinner followed by Avengers: Age of Ultron with the significant other. The movie was a fun time with some minor nitpicks, but I said the same of the previous film. (The trailer to Ant-Man, however, makes me wish they'd done a Black Widow movie even more.) All in all, a good date night.

"Gentry Penney's" madras sport coat
Ratio Clothing OCBD
Polo silk knit tie
Lands' End surcingle and khakis
Gold Toe socks
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## Duvel

Lovely jacket, Jovan!


----------



## Reuben

Jovan said:


> Here I envy you because you not only found a 3/2 seersucker (darted or not) but one that fits your shoulders. I trust you fixed your tie pretty quickly after snapping that shot.


Depends, did you fix yours? :great: Anyway, I think I'm allowed to have my tie loosened and the top button undone at 3:30 in the morning after driving the rest of the party home.


----------



## ruvort

Duvel said:


> I'll see what I can do later on today. Stay tuned!
> 
> I think it's this one, what they now call their Spencer model, although I don't see my color. As I say, it's been a few years since I bought mine. https://www.hats.com/mens/bailey-of-hollywood-spencer-fedora.html


Thank you very much good sir. I will have to put that on my wish list.

Any recommendations on size? Does it fit true to the guide they have posted?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimw

I'm liking the cut of your jib, Jovan - that Madras is more 'Go to Heck' than 'Go to Hell', and I like it. Gives inspiration to turn up the excitement of my wardrobe a notch without making a spectacle of myself.


----------



## Patrick06790

Where's the Madras? Here's the damn Madras


----------



## Fading Fast

Jovan, fantastic jacket, and while it is getting all the attention it deserves - you also incorporated a black knit tie in a very Trad way. Well done.


----------



## AlanC

For the Kentucky Derby on Saturday:

Art Fawcett Panama, Oxxford sc, BB shirt, J Crew tie


Alden specs


----------



## stcolumba

AlanC said:


> For the Kentucky Derby on Saturday:
> 
> Art Fawcett Panama, Oxxford sc, BB shirt, J Crew tie
> 
> 
> Alden specs


Wow!!!!!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Jovan and Patrick, I'm quite envious of your jackets. Great show from both of you fine gentleman perv usual.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Very casual today:

Brooks rugby
Levi's 511
Gant socks
Clarks
Weekender


----------



## Fading Fast

Alan C: homerun (those specs are awesome)

YSR: fantastic rugby, would suggest you pull up the waist band a bit to let it sort of billow over, but again, great Rugby. And you wear Clarks desert boots like I wear my J.Crew Macalisters - all the time.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

They are just so damn comfortable haha. Plus I do actually walk over sand dunes with them everyday when I take my dog to the beach.



Fading Fast said:


> Alan C: homerun (those specs are awesome)
> 
> YSR: fantastic rugby, would suggest you pull up the waist band a bit to let it sort of billow over, but again, great Rugby. And you wear Clarks desert boots like I wear my J.Crew Macalisters - all the time.


----------



## Roycru

Not quite the same as the Kentucky Derby, but still horsing around while wearing a Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and blue and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Land's End tie, generic Italian silk pocket square, old (55%-45% Made In Scotland) Viyella sweater vest, heavy cotton twill Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: turtle tie :icon_cheers::icon_cheers: and, as always, great collar roll.


----------



## Jovan

jimw said:


> I'm liking the cut of your jib, Jovan - that Madras is more 'Go to Heck' than 'Go to Hell', and I like it. Gives inspiration to turn up the excitement of my wardrobe a notch without making a spectacle of myself.


Thank you Jim.



Fading Fast said:


> Jovan, fantastic jacket, and while it is getting all the attention it deserves - you also incorporated a black knit tie in a very Trad way. Well done.


Thanks, though it is actually navy. Doesn't show well in the photos.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Jovan and Patrick, I'm quite envious of your jackets. Great show from both of you fine gentleman perv usual.


Thank you. I'm inclined to ask, do you button your polo/rugby all the way up for a reason? I think it would look better with a button or two left open.


----------



## Jovan

Black Lapel suit
Ledbury shirt, tie, and pocket square
Express cufflinks
Vannucci socks
Allen Edmonds Fairfax

https://imageshack.com/i/paUie2wej


----------



## mankson

AlanC said:


> For the Kentucky Derby on Saturday:


Terrific outfit - thanks for sharing.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I guess it's just the old Mod/Casual in me haha. I really hate collars flapping around my neck.



Jovan said:


> Thank you Jim.
> 
> Thanks, though it is actually navy. Doesn't show well in the photos.
> 
> Thank you. I'm inclined to ask, do you button your polo/rugby all the way up for a reason? I think it would look better with a button or two left open.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Jovan said:


> Black Lapel suit
> Ledbury shirt, tie, and pocket square
> Express cufflinks
> Vannucci socks
> Allen Edmonds Fairfax
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/paUie2wej


Very sharp!


----------



## fred johnson

A nice look Patrick, clean and simple.


----------



## fred johnson

Way to go Ox, slightly monochromatic but nice. + for the turtles, would also go very nicely with a blue university stripe.


----------



## FLMike

All BB with AE Strands.


----------



## Duvel

Where's the madras? Here's the damn madras.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Jovan said:


>


Really like this Jovan. Great casual vibe.


----------



## P Hudson

*Three Piece Trad*

POW sack, Eagle shirt, Burgundy Shell MacNeils, Timex. Cool but sunny autumn day (high around 70):


----------



## CornoUltimo

The three piece looks real nice. I wish three piece suits were more common in trad attire. Just curious, but why do you have the top button of your vest undone?


----------



## L-feld

Here's me at "Bourbon and Bowties," which is a fundraiser hosted by a local barbershop/clothing store/cigar bar
















Corbin jacket, All-American Khakis, Gitman shirt, Hanauer tie, Cohiba cigar, Union Brewing "Baltbier"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Same old vintage 3 button seersucker 
Lacoste tennis vest
LL Bean non iron
Uniqlo selvage 
Bass Bucks
Vintage silk PS


----------



## Jovan

Nice outfit. Is it a high roll three button or 3/2?



zeppacoustic said:


> Very sharp!


Thank you!



ThePopinjay said:


> Really like this Jovan. Great casual vibe.


Thanks, Popinjay.


----------



## P Hudson

CornoUltimo said:


> The three piece looks real nice. I wish three piece suits were more common in trad attire. Just curious, but why do you have the top button of your vest undone?


Just careless. It is an old, heavy and warm suit. Main downside is I feel like I need to wear a tie with it; I don't feel the same way about a two piece.


----------



## Spin Evans

P Hudson, so glad to see you posting again!

L-Feld, that is a great look.

YSR, you make rule-breaking look pretty darned good.

And to echo PJ, that is a fantastic madras jacket and overall great outfit.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! It a high 3... And if I'm honest, slightly darted, but I love it so much that ill overlook those sins haha. Oh


YoungSoulRebel said:


> Same old vintage 3 button seersucker
> Lacoste tennis vest
> LL Bean non iron
> Uniqlo selvage
> Bass Bucks
> Vintage silk PS


----------



## Duvel

Looking good, YSR. Chinos next time, though.


----------



## Duvel

Just a quick snap of the new spring/summer jacket in action. Again, my camera doesn't do justice: the brown stripe is darker in real life and the blue stripe pops a little more, but you might get the picture. 

A '60s 2-button sack in a lightweight cotton.

I almost wore a rust-brown knit tie, then decided against in deference to casual Friday. Note: Real working men, i.e., editors, use the pocket for their glasses, not their hanky.


----------



## ruvort

Duvel said:


> Just a quick snap of the new spring/summer jacket in action. Again, my camera doesn't do justice: the brown stripe is darker in real life and the blue stripe pops a little more, but you might get the picture.
> 
> A '60s 2-button sack in a lightweight cotton.
> 
> I almost wore a rust-brown knit tie, then decided against in deference to casual Friday.


Looks great! Definitely a bit jealous.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Really nice jacket! I agree about the chinos, they were simply in the wash yesterday haha.



Duvel said:


> Just a quick snap of the new spring/summer jacket in action. Again, my camera doesn't do justice: the brown stripe is darker in real life and the blue stripe pops a little more, but you might get the picture.
> 
> A '60s 2-button sack in a lightweight cotton.
> 
> I almost wore a rust-brown knit tie, then decided against in deference to casual Friday. Note: Real working men, i.e., editors, use the pocket for their glasses, not their hanky.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you! And I was just joshin' ya about the chinos.

Still... . 



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Really nice jacket! I agree about the chinos, they were simply in the wash yesterday haha.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Thank you! And I was just joshin' ya about the chinos.
> 
> Still... .


From a Trad / Ivy perspective, I understand the chino comment, but you - YSR - have a personal style that incorporates Trad / Ivy elements in a unique and thoughtful way that results in a great personal style that you own. I couldn't pull it off, but you have a smart understanding of the way to work Ivy for you in a singular way. You have a sui generis aesthetic, features and presence to bring some edge to Ivy - good for you. The jeans work of you - keep doing what you do - you do it well.


----------



## Duvel

That is an excellent point, Fading Fast. And as I hope YSR understands, I was only kidding about the chinos. Sort of.  I am not a fan of jeans, so I can't in all honestly say that I enjoy everything about the outfit. However, and this is a big however, I do enjoy YSR's confidence in presenting his own sense of personal style. And as has so often been pointed out, here and elsewhere, the great thing about "trad" is its capactiy to incorporate different choices.



Fading Fast said:


> From a Trad / Ivy perspective, I understand the chino comment, but you - YSR - have a personal style that incorporates Trad / Ivy elements in a unique and thoughtful way that results in a great personal style that you own. I couldn't pull it off, but you have a smart understanding of the way to work Ivy for you in a singular way. You have a sui generis aesthetic, features and presence to bring some edge to Ivy - good for you. The jeans work of you - keep doing what you do - you do it well.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You fellas are making me blush! Hahaha thank you both for your gracious comments. I really do try to put my own spin on Trad, but I feel that it is important to get the basics right and I genuinely try to build on the foundation of Trad or Ivy. I know that my look is not for everyone, but I'm also not trying to be "shocking" or whatever. I take it seriously and hopefully my unique spin on it come across that way.


----------



## Duvel

Buy more chinos, young man! 



YoungSoulRebel said:


> You fellas are making me blush! Hahaha thank you both for your gracious comments. I really do try to put my own spin on Trad, but I feel that it is important to get the basics right and I genuinely try to build on the foundation of Trad or Ivy. I know that my look is not for everyone, but I'm also not trying to be "shocking" or whatever. I take it seriously and hopefully my unique spin on it come across that way.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I just received this vintage Clubman from Tweedy Don about 10 mis ago and I love it! Fits like a glove. 
Also: Brooks merino sweater
Gant popover
Aquascutum bag
I won't bore you with the jeans and Clarks down below


----------



## Duvel

Looks like a great jacket, YSR! And you wear it well.

I have to say, I'm a little envious that you can still wear cold weather gear. Is it really that chilly there?



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I just received this vintage Clubman from Tweedy Don about 10 mis ago and I love it! Fits like a glove.
> Also: Brooks merino sweater
> Gant popover
> Aquascutum bag
> I won't bore you with the jeans and Clarks down below 


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It REALLY is! Especially by the beach, at least 20 degrees cooler than it is downtown. It does not get warm here until late September and stays warm until mid October haha



Duvel said:


> Looks like a great jacket, YSR! And you wear it well.
> 
> I have to say, I'm a little envious that you can still wear cold weather gear. Is it really that chilly there?


----------



## TweedyDon

That's a PERFECT jacket on you! Wear in the very best of health! 



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I just received this vintage Clubman from Tweedy Don about 10 mis ago and I love it! Fits like a glove.
> Also: Brooks merino sweater
> Gant popover
> Aquascutum bag
> I won't bore you with the jeans and Clarks down below 


----------



## TweedyDon

That looks GREAT, Duvel--wear in the very best of health! 



Duvel said:


> Just a quick snap of the new spring/summer jacket in action. Again, my camera doesn't do justice: the brown stripe is darker in real life and the blue stripe pops a little more, but you might get the picture.
> 
> A '60s 2-button sack in a lightweight cotton.
> 
> I almost wore a rust-brown knit tie, then decided against in deference to casual Friday. Note: Real working men, i.e., editors, use the pocket for their glasses, not their hanky.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, sir! I certainly intend to.



TweedyDon said:


> That looks GREAT, Duvel--wear in the very best of health!


----------



## adoucett

Today:

BB tie
Southern Tide OCBD
J. Crew Oxford cloth trousers 
Sockless loafers
Made in USA gown


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Did you graduate today? If so, congratulations man! It's a huge day in a young mans life!
Also, I love the color of your pants! Looks great under your gown.



adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> BB tie
> Southern Tide OCBD
> J. Crew Oxford cloth trousers
> Sockless loafers
> Made in USA gown


----------



## NorthMan

Still chilly here
Made in USA Pendleton Board Shirt 
LL Bean cotton crewneck
RL ecru pinpoint button-down
LE beater khakis
ragg wool socks
LL Bean bison mocs








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Welcome NorthMan!

Nice, solid rig! I own most of those items and can attest to both their quality and sartorial nature. Good first post!



NorthMan said:


> Still chilly here
> Made in USA Pendleton Board Shirt
> LL Bean cotton crewneck
> RL ecru pinpoint button-down
> LE beater khakis
> ragg wool socks
> LL Bean bison mocs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SlideGuitarist

adoucett said:


> ...
> J. Crew Oxford cloth trousers
> ...


Congratulations, and those trousers are excellent!

Here's today's rig. Sorry for not having posted in a while. Brooks linen jacket, off-white Gitman Bros. pinpoint BD, J. Crew madras necktie, Brooks Advantage chinos (a little too slim in the thigh for me, actually), saddle tan Mactavish brogues, shrieking green socks, no-name linen PS.


----------



## Duvel

Congratualtions, adoucett!


----------



## L-feld

Went to my sister-in-law's rehearsal dinner. Now I'm back at home watching Lincoln Chafee on Bill Maher.










Hardwick "Max" sack (one of the last made :wtf
BB broadcloth shirt
SSEW oxford cloth pants
Neil M bucks


----------



## L-feld

And I think Chafee just announced his candidacy.


----------



## Roycru

Cold and rainy here today and it snowed in the mountains last night, but I knew that if I took my umbrella with me when I went out, that it would scare the rain away (and it did).

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, blue and white Uni stripe OCBD shirt, cotton cable sweater vest, repp tie, and umbrella, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis heavy cotton twill (and slightly frayed) trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas. (Two brands that I will never wear, Uniqlo and Our Manny, somehow ended up in this picture.)


----------



## Fading Fast

adoucett: congratulations - always a wonderful milestone in one's life. 

I love the the Oxford Pants - how does the material feel / work as trousers? Considering its sainted / iconic / apotheosis status as a Ivy shirt, I'm curious how you feel about it in a pair of pants? 

And it looks like you nailed the perfect length for a flat front, no-cuff pair of trousers as it looks like, with your hands not in your pocket, you'd have them just touching the top of the shoe creating the smallest break possible. IMHO, flat front, no cuff trousers look better with no-to-almost-no break; whereas, pleated and cuffs need a real break. (And after having thrown that pin-just-removed hand grenade into the WAYW thread, FF is going to go get himself some breakfast.)


----------



## eagle2250

Allow me to add my hearty "well done adoucett" regarding the days rig, as well as on a significant academic achievement. May you enjoy equal and continued success in your future academic and vocational endeavors!


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> BB tie
> Southern Tide OCBD
> J. Crew Oxford cloth trousers
> Sockless loafers
> Made in USA gown


Congratulations! You are a man who knows how to follow his passion. I know that a truly wonderful life lies ahead for you.


----------



## mankson

adoucett said:


> Made in USA gown


Congrats!


----------



## RT-Bone

Something different - Saturday, sneaking in a beer at the local bar while running errands. Focus on comfort and casual. 

-LLB camp mocs
-Uniqlo selvedge jeans
-J.Crew broadcloth (untucked)
-Braun watch with shell band





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RT-Bone - perfect errands-quick-beer Saturday outfit. And the floor in that bar is beautiful and flows nicely with your outfit.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Not my most exciting outfit...

Gitman OCBD
LL Bean lambswool cardigan 
Vintage Gloverall 
I'm not taking any below the waist shots until my O'Connells trousers come in! Haha


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

How do you feel about those bucks? Im in the market for a new pair and I've eyeballed the Neil M's, I really like the tops of those.



L-feld said:


> Went to my sister-in-law's rehearsal dinner. Now I'm back at home watching Lincoln Chafee on Bill Maher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hardwick "Max" sack (one of the last made :wtf
> BB broadcloth shirt
> SSEW oxford cloth pants
> Neil M bucks


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> How do you feel about those bucks? Im in the market for a new pair and I've eyeballed the Neil M's, I really like the tops of those.


I love them. They are sturdy, Goodyear welted, but fairly lightweight. The suede heel counter, drilex lining, and removable insole make them very comfortable for sockless wear. I recommend getting Pedag terry cloth insoles.

Order them through www.menssuitsseparates.com for the best price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Roycru, I know that I've said it before, but, you are and have been a true inspiration to me! You walk to the beat of your own drum and look the bees knees. You have given me the courage to also do things my own way (not saying that its always been a success OR that I'm anywhere near your level) without caring one bit about what the "Trad Gods" have to say. Thanks for consistently being a HUGE source of interesting, sartorial fodder!



Roycru said:


> Cold and rainy here today and it snowed in the mountains last night, but I knew that if I took my umbrella with me when I went out, that it would scare the rain away (and it did).
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket, blue and white Uni stripe OCBD shirt, cotton cable sweater vest, repp tie, and umbrella, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis heavy cotton twill (and slightly frayed) trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas. (Two brands that I will never wear, Uniqlo and Our Manny, somehow ended up in this picture.)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks for the info! I think I'll pull the trigger (much to Mrs. YSRs chagrin hahaha)



L-feld said:


> I love them. They are sturdy, Goodyear welted, but fairly lightweight. The suede heel counter, drilex lining, and removable insole make them very comfortable for sockless wear. I recommend getting Pedag terry cloth insoles.
> 
> Order them through www.menssuitsseparates.com for the best price.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjo_1

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thanks for the info! I think I'll pull the trigger (much to Mrs. YSRs chagrin hahaha)


L-feld, thanks from me, too. I've been on the lookout for a new pair for this summer since my Bass (buckinghams?) pair has been underwhelming. The only other pair besides the Nell Ms I had considered were the O'Connell's. I got cold feet on those after a fellow reddit user reported them having the more fashion forward long vamp.


----------



## Reuben

Here's today:




























And yesterday:


----------



## L-feld

mjo_1 said:


> L-feld, thanks from me, too. I've been on the lookout for a new pair for this summer since my Bass (buckinghams?) pair has been underwhelming. The only other pair besides the Nell Ms I had considered were the O'Connell's. I got cold feet on those after a fellow reddit user reported them having the more fashion forward long vamp.


The Neil M have a slightly elongated/tapered toe, but when I say slight, I mean slight. The last is somewhere in between the AE 1 and 7. So definitely not fashion forward. But also not the sort of Munson last you expect on shoes that have a Medicare billing code.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yesterday:


How are you still wearing a jacket while Baltimore is warm enough for me to consider breaking out the shorts?

Nice belt, btw.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Roycru, I know that I've said it before, but, you are and have been a true inspiration to me! You walk to the beat of your own drum and look the bees knees. You have given me the courage to also do things my own way (not saying that its always been a success OR that I'm anywhere near your level) without caring one bit about what the "Trad Gods" have to say. Thanks for consistently being a HUGE source of interesting, sartorial fodder!


+1, while it is great to see so many on this board, like OCBD for example, successfully expend effort to get a very true-to-its-origins Ivy / Trad look (hey, I can geek out as much as the next guy about collar rolls and rant against must-iron shirts with the most angry of them), if the clothes we love are going to survive outside of a niche offering, then having them used in non-traditional ways, as part of modern outfits and even having them re-imagined in new cuts and styles is not only necessary but healthy.

J.Crew might cut things too skinny and short for most of us on this thread, but J.Crew is highly successful with many kids in their 20s who who at least now know more about suits and sport coats, seersuckers and desert boots, OCBD and vintage grey sweatshirts, Barracuda jackets and oxford than they would have without J.Crew. I want to see Ivy / Trad continue to be a living breathing clothing ethos that continues to evolve. If that happens, my bet is for every J.Crew we'll get a Kamakura shirt and as these 20 years old age - and 31" waists become harder to hold onto - my guess is they'll still want oxford cloth and seersucker to be part of their wardrobe, they'll just need more, how shall we say it, forgiving cuts.

So Roycru and YSR, please keep doing what you do as you both do it very well, very differently and you both are adding the spark and verve that Trad / Ivy clothes need to stay relevant.

Second to last thought: Reuben, that belt is outstanding.

Last thought: Yesterday, a very nice women in her sixties told me she loved my bucks (tan, red sole, BBs) and that I reminded her of Tab Hunter. I'm always glad for a clothing compliment (that now makes three that I've received in my first 50 years on earth), but to my point above, we need younger people also embrassing our clothing style for it to have a healthy future.


----------



## Duvel

Well said, and food for thought, certainly. I tend not to agree, as you might imagine, with your thoughts about how the likes of J. Crew are serving the Ivy League, "trad" style or whatever you want to call it. Basically, they are not serving it at all; they're bastardizing it in the name of fashion. To my mind, that leads the "kids" to an interest in fashion, in the next new thing, and not to a respect for style, for an enduring "clothing ethos." The clothes I started wearing in college, and somewhat earlier, were of the Ivy League "trad" kind, although that word was not in vogue. But I knew I was wearing a style of clothing that dated back in our culture some decades, had a history or tradition behind it, and having that foundation has served me well throughout the years, in spite of a lapse here and there into fashion. 

At the same time, yes, I think you can embrace this style and be an individual about it. Just don't go to the dark side!


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Well said, and food for thought, certainly. I tend not to agree, as you might imagine, with your thoughts about how the likes of J. Crew are serving the Ivy League, "trad" style or whatever you want to call it. Basically, they are not serving it at all; they're bastardizing it in the name of fashion. To my mind, that leads the "kids" to an interest in fashion, in the next new thing, and not to a respect for style, for an enduring "clothing ethos." The clothes I started wearing in college, and somewhat earlier, were of the Ivy League "trad" kind, although that word was not in vogue. But I knew I was wearing a style of clothing that dated back in our culture some decades, had a history or tradition behind it, and having that foundation has served me well throughout the years, in spite of a lapse here and there into fashion.
> 
> At the same time, yes, I think you can embrace this style and be an individual about it. Just don't go to the dark side!


Very thoughtful counterpoint. You are correct that the Ivy / Trad clothes I started wearing as a kid and embraced as a young adult where part of a long tradition and the J.Crew-wearing young men aren't about that. But as a mainstream multi-generational movement, the Ivy / Trad thing is over (I worked for a bank in the 80s where we were all but told to only wear white or blue shirts - doubt that happens anywhere now). On the whole, college kids don't dress that way, most people in business don't, parents aren't dressing their kids that way to set them on a path, people don't even go to wedding or attend funerals in the traditional style (again, overall, many exceptions exist).

I doubt we can get back to Trad / Ivy as the standard for large cross-sections of our culture and population that is handed down generation to generation, but we can hopefully keep many of the elements alive. While you are correct that the J.Crew wearing young man is mainly fashion driven, he might just continue to wear or come back to his OCBDs as he gets older. Bean's sales spike in its boots will probably fall off, but hopefully land at a higher point than it was before the boots had a fashion moment.

I love that my first boss on Wall Street took me to BB and Gorsarts (a discount BB, effectively) and, basically, told me how to dress and everyone on Wall Street from their 20s to 80s basically dressed in the same tradition, but that is over. If there is a path back to that Duvel, I'll walk along side of you, but I don't think there is. So I'm just hoping that Trad / Ivy continues to survive as a vibrant option along with all the other styles (and lack of styles) that are out there. And to do that, I think being part of a fashion moment will help more than hurt (yes, it will bastardize some looks, but it will keep the elements alive and, once in awhile, re-interpret them in a good way).


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> How are you still wearing a jacket while Baltimore is warm enough for me to consider breaking out the shorts?
> 
> Nice belt, btw.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I've spent the past couple days up in the mountains, where it's been drizzly and more than a little chilly.


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB shirt - J Crew linen shorts - Smathers and Branson belt - weekender on cmxl strap - Sebagos


----------



## FLMike

Where do you go in the mountains, Reuben? We spend a little over a week up in Highlands every summer. Not too far from you. I love it up there...great escape from the heat.

From top to bottom, in order: Southern Tide, Bills, Alden


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


>


Tell us about this buckle.


----------



## Spin Evans

Zepp, great shirt, even greater belt.


----------



## Reuben

FLCracka said:


> Where do you go in the mountains, Reuben? We spend a little over a week up in Highlands every summer. Not too far from you. I love it up there...great escape from the heat.


I spend a weekend or two most months in Highlands, my girlfriend lives there and her hectic work schedule means it's much easier for me to visit her most weekends than vise-versa.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Spin Evans said:


> Zepp, great shirt, even greater belt.


Thanks Spin.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> I spend a weekend or two most months in Highlands, my girlfriend lives there and her hectic work schedule means it's much easier for me to visit her most weekends than vise-versa.


Lucky you....that's one of my absolute most favorite places on earth. One of my favorite golf courses, too (Highlands CC). Small world.


----------



## bignilk

Today



Yesterday


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> Tell us about this buckle.


Sterling silver, engraved with my initials and other decoration, badly in need of a polish. A gift from someone special.


----------



## SuperTrad

*Mother's Day 2015*

Red University stripe OCBD from Brooks Brothers
Polo RL chinos
Bass Weejuns
Citizen Watch with brown leather band
American Optical sunglasses

will try to post pics later


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Sterling silver, engraved with my initials and other decoration, badly in need of a polish. A gift from someone special.


Very nice. Never seen that design before.

I'm currently twiddling my thumbs at my sister-in-law's wedding, waiting for the photographer to take real photos.

H. Freeman suit
Beau Ties bow
J. Press shirt
Shell PA's
Hamilton thin-o-matic
Tiffany links
Trafalgar braces (thanks Reuben!)


----------



## Reuben

FLCracka said:


> Lucky you....that's one of my absolute most favorite places on earth. One of my favorite golf courses, too (Highlands CC). Small world.


Oh, it's absolutely a beautiful area and she lucked into an amazing rental, small cabin that looks out over the valley with no immediate neighbors and with just the right view so that it looks all but deserted. Big windows, big deck, big stone fireplace, big kitchen garden, dozen rose bushes and a half-dozen chickens.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> Very nice. Never seen that design before.
> 
> I'm currently twiddling my thumbs at my sister-in-law's wedding, waiting for the photographer to take real photos.
> 
> H. Freeman suit
> Beau Ties bow
> J. Press shirt
> Shell PA's
> Hamilton thin-o-matic
> Tiffany links
> Trafalgar braces (thanks Reuben!)


You killed it with that rig!! Nicely done.


----------



## Dave

Not the best quality pictures, but I just HAD to post something since I was wearing something many of y'all would consider out of the ordinary for me.





PRL polo shirt
Dickies belt
Gap Vintage khakis (they're just temporary until I can replace them with a pair or two of Bill's)
AE Kenwoods

Notice that I didn't wear any socks! Once upon a time I thought I'd never forego socks (unless, of course, I was wearing sandals or flip-flops), but as hot as it is, I decided to give it a try, and wow, I like it!


----------



## Jovan

Suit, shirt, tie: Brooks Brothers
Pocket square: Ledbury
Socks: Gap
Shoes: Allen Edmonds
Watch: Timex Weekender on J. Crew NATO


----------



## gamma68

Mother's Day attire:







* Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, Gatsby OCBD (w/unlined, floppy collar), gingham pocket sqaure, and ribbon belt
* Robert Talbott patchwork madras tie for Dunham's of Maine
* Lands' End khakis
* Targyle socks and Sebago burgundy loafers (unseen)


----------



## NorthMan

Excellent rigs everybody! 
Lacoste polo
LL Bean shorts
ancient no-name belt
Sebago Sloops
https://imageshack.com/i/exJ5122qj https://imageshack.com/i/pawY8QqGj


----------



## oxford cloth button down

From Friday evening. Although my whole my weekend looked like some variation of the above.

L-Feld - Very nice. Good to see sack suits in action!

BigNik - I dig it a lot in the 2nd pic. Very soft shoulders. Who is the maker?

Jovan - That is a well put together rig.

Gamma - I like the colors in that patchwork.


----------



## ruvort

gamma68 said:


> Mother's Day attire:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, Gatsby OCBD (w/unlined, floppy collar), gingham pocket sqaure, and ribbon belt
> * Robert Talbott patchwork madras tie for Dunham's of Maine
> * Lands' End khakis
> * Targyle socks and Sebago burgundy loafers (unseen)


That is seriously a great tie. Reminds me that one is still missing in my wardrobe.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## bignilk

oxford cloth button down said:


> BigNik - I dig it a lot in the 2nd pic. Very soft shoulders. Who is the maker?


Thanks, it's cotton from O'connell's via member dorji on the exchange.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

LOVE the shirt Ox!!! It topped out at 57 degrees here today... By the time I can wear madras you lot will be back in tweed! Haha.



oxford cloth button down said:


> From Friday evening. Although my whole my weekend looked like some variation of the above.
> 
> L-Feld - Very nice. Good to see sack suits in action!
> 
> BigNik - I dig it a lot in the 2nd pic. Very soft shoulders. Who is the maker?
> 
> Jovan - That is a well put together rig.
> 
> Gamma - I like the colors in that patchwork.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You're getting there Dave! What size shirt do you wear? I have a few that might suit you.



Dave said:


> Not the best quality pictures, but I just HAD to post something since I was wearing something many of y'all would consider out of the ordinary for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL polo shirt
> Dickies belt
> Gap Vintage khakis (they're just temporary until I can replace them with a pair or two of Bill's)
> AE Kenwoods
> 
> Notice that I didn't wear any socks! Once upon a time I thought I'd never forego socks (unless, of course, I was wearing sandals or flip-flops), but as hot as it is, I decided to give it a try, and wow, I like it!


----------



## Jovan

oxford cloth button down said:


> From Friday evening. Although my whole my weekend looked like some variation of the above.
> 
> L-Feld - Very nice. Good to see sack suits in action!
> 
> BigNik - I dig it a lot in the 2nd pic. Very soft shoulders. Who is the maker?
> 
> Jovan - That is a well put together rig.
> 
> Gamma - I like the colors in that patchwork.


Thank you. I must commend pretty much all the guys here for putting together good stuff the last few days.


----------



## L-feld

Thanks for the encouragement, gentlemen. My sister-in-law's wedding was held at the Baltimore Museum of Industry and I snapped a few photos that I thought might be enjoyable to folks here:

The original Jos A. Banks sign, from when they were the poor man's Brooks Brothers:


Words of wisdom:


----------



## FLMike

Happy Monday, all. BB suit/shirt/tie, Alden for BB color 8 tassels, Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap


----------



## Tahmasp

Mercer & Sons gingham button-down, courtesy of Reuben
J Press blazer
Homemade needlepoint belt
Orvis Ultimate Khakis
LL Bean camp mocs


----------



## KJD89

Not today, but a few days ago. Polo shirt/pants/belt, not shown is a pair of Bean camp mocs. Bailey Nelson glasses.


----------



## fred johnson

FL,
Very nicely done and I do like the tassels/suit look.


----------



## fred johnson

Jovan,
Nice suit, love the ticket pocket and I have that tie.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox,
Nice and casual, please identify clubs for my curiosity.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Fred and YSR.

I don't know the make of the clubs as I was borrowing, but I can tell you that I was practicing with the 5 and 8 iron. I have a long way to go. Maybe too far...


----------



## fred johnson

Ox,
Nonsense! I did not start playing till I was 55. Its all for fun as long as you don't take things too seriously.


----------



## L-feld

Took the day off to recover, so i'm using this opportunity to display my kneecaps for Duvel.



King Louie polo, Cremieux belt, AAK shorts, Rancourt shoes

I'm extremely jealous of Tahmasp's needlepoint hookup.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> FL,
> Very nicely done and I do like the tassels/suit look.


Thank you very much.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Awesome FREE (man you guys really missed out haha) SC from the Tweedmaster Don. 
O'Connells Shetland 
Makers shirt
Bass Bucks
CHINOS!!! (Still waiting for my O'Connells, these are Levi's 514s)
Weekender




Plus one of my sidekicks... Pinky (from Brighton Rock NOT &"the brain" haha)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Bonus round: popped into Uniqlo today for socks and in the corner was their J+ "crombie" which was originally $230, but I scored it for $30! I know it's not the most Trad thing ever, but I love me a fly fronted wool crombie (those Suedehead days die hard haha). I love it! Fits like a glove and I think that I look quite nice in it so hahaha


----------



## Pentheos

3 buttons:

sometimes
always
never

if 3/2 roll:

never
sometimes
never


----------



## L-feld

I know you live in a magical land where seasons don't exist, but the combo of that summery looking Birdseye fabric and that Shetland makes my oxford cloth disorder get all twitchy.

Nice score on the crombie, though. And is that a Pom? I love me a good Pom.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I don't know if you have been paying attention to my posts (I certainly wouldn't as I think im a total bore) but pedantic button "rules" are not something that I care about AT ALL.. Especially when I'm juggling a dog and a camera. Out of all of the "rules" of trad, button rules are literally the most boring **** ever. I button my jackets whichever way I want to and if it upsets the gods, so be it. I'm a "march to the beat of my own drummer " kind of person, but thanks for the lesson, I'll be sure to pass it on to a 20 year old kid who cares about such nonsense hahaha.



Pentheos said:


> 3 buttons:
> 
> sometimes
> always
> never
> 
> if 3/2 roll:
> 
> never
> sometimes
> never


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The Birdseye (More of a gingham actually) fabric is actually quite heavy, more twill than oxford. My photos don't do it justice, it looks much more cohesive in real life.

And yes, Pinky is the brattiest Pom ever! Haha



L-feld said:


> I know you live in a magical land where seasons don't exist, but the combo of that summery looking Birdseye fabric and that Shetland makes my oxford cloth disorder get all twitchy.
> 
> Nice score on the crombie, though. And is that a Pom? I love me a good Pom.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthMan

Cookout with some friends

Gant "Fox Hunt" shirt
Filson heavyweight twills (emphasis on heavy)
Eddie Bauer jacket
Leatherman Ltd belt
Dexter made-in-Maine hunting boots

https://imageshack.com/i/ipgyceyxj https://imageshack.com/i/eyabCV1cj https://imageshack.com/i/pblBIUWkj
Still working on making the images larger


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> The Birdseye fabric is actually quite heavy, more twill than oxford. My photos don't do it justice, it looks much more cohesive in real life.


Extra sweet in that case. That reminds me, I want an oxford cloth jacket.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthMan

Really excellent, YSR! I'm a big fan of the contrasting textures


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you Sir! I've been experimenting with textures lately (with various success). Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose. I think that there are some real experts on here regarding texture (fading fast comes to mind) he has s my texture inspiration haha. 


NorthMan said:


> Really excellent, YSR! I'm a big fan of the contrasting textures


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

How do you like those Filson twills? They look great!



NorthMan said:


> Cookout with some friends
> 
> Gant "Fox Hunt" shirt
> Filson heavyweight twills (emphasis on heavy)
> Eddie Bauer jacket
> Leatherman Ltd belt
> Dexter made-in-Maine hunting boots
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/ipgyceyxj https://imageshack.com/i/eyabCV1cj https://imageshack.com/i/pblBIUWkj
> Still working on making the images larger


----------



## Jovan

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I don't know if you have been paying attention to my posts (I certainly wouldn't as I think im a total bore) but pedantic button "rules" are not something that I care about AT ALL.. Especially when I'm juggling a dog and a camera. Out of all of the "rules" of trad, button rules are literally the most boring **** ever. I button my jackets whichever way I want to and if it upsets the gods, so be it. I'm a "march to the beat of my own drummer " kind of person, but thanks for the lesson, I'll be sure to pass it on to a 20 year old kid who cares about such nonsense hahaha.


That's not a very good response to someone who was merely trying to help you.

It's not about marching to your own beat or "pedantic" rules, it's about how the jacket was intended to be fastened. The bottom button is on the cutaway of the jacket and not meant to be fastened. It's been this way at least since the 1930s. You are throwing off the fit of your jacket.

https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/almost-never-button-the-bottom-button/


----------



## NorthMan

YoungSoulRebel said:


> How do you like those Filson twills? They look great!


I love them so far. Incredibly thick weave, good rise, relatively trim, AND flapped back pockets  Sierra Trading Post strikes again


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Well if he felt strongly enough to make a statement he could have pm''d me. I'm absolutely fine with constructive criticism and have taken it well from posters like Duvel, Patrick, and others. I stand by my statement. I would NEVER call someone out over something so trivial, just rubs me the wrong way. I did not see that post as helpful, especially since, as far as I know, Pentheos and I have never discussed anything, ever. It came off as snark and that is a huge pet peeve of mine, I do not react well to such things.



Jovan said:


> That's not a very good response to someone who was merely trying to help you.
> 
> It's not about marching to your own beat or "pedantic" rules, it's about how the jacket was intended to be fastened. The bottom button is on the cutaway of the jacket and not meant to be fastened. It's been this way at least since the 1930s. You are throwing off the fit of your jacket.
> 
> https://thesuitsofjamesbond.com/almost-never-button-the-bottom-button/


----------



## Duvel

I intend this in the very best way, YSL, but folks are right about leaving that bottom button undone. It's not a good choice, as it does, as Jovan says, throw off the fit. And since your attire tends toward unconventional in other respects, it's best to keep this kind of thing conventional, to keep things in balance.


----------



## FLMike

I actually thought Pentheos' post was very appropriate and didn't see anything wrong with it. It was meant to be instructive, which it was. Sure, it was to the point, but I didn't find it snarky. He didn't balance it with "hey you look great, but you may want to consider.....", but so what. His point really wasn't that trivial, either. No offense, but if that post rubs you the wrong way, and snark is a huge pet peeve which you don't handle well, you might want to reconsider posting pics of yourself on internet forums....because you're bound to encounter the snark from time to time, even on a gentlemanly forum such as this. I'd personally rather you just take it in stride and with a grain of salt if need be, because I do enjoy your posting here quite a lot!


----------



## RT-Bone

Today is more muggy than a dark alley in a bad part of town. 

Top:
-BB linen button down 

Bottom:
-Jack Donnelly Dalton slim fit chinos
-Sperry Top Sider Gold Cups






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

It's winter in spring this week, and that means the heavy jackets can make another appearance. In this case, that would be a vintage-y 1960s-era 2-button darted one.

Sorry, no tatt pix this time around.


----------



## Pentheos

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I don't know if you have been paying attention to my posts (I certainly wouldn't as I think im a total bore) but pedantic button "rules" are not something that I care about AT ALL.. Especially when I'm juggling a dog and a camera. Out of all of the "rules" of trad, button rules are literally the most boring **** ever. I button my jackets whichever way I want to and if it upsets the gods, so be it. I'm a "march to the beat of my own drummer " kind of person, but thanks for the lesson, I'll be sure to pass it on to a 20 year old kid who cares about such nonsense hahaha.


That was me being nice...laconic, but nice. I don't have to be.


----------



## Duvel

I guess "being nice" isn't spelled out in the Forum rules.



Pentheos said:


> That was me being nice...laconic, but nice. *I don't have to be.*


----------



## g3org3y

I don't think anyone needs to fall out over buttoning advice! :loveyou:

YSR - I like your outfits. Tbh, I had you down more as a Casio man rather than the Timex. [/has 4 Casio watches]


----------



## Duvel

Of course not. As long as they heed and obey.





g3org3y said:


> I don't think anyone needs to fall out over buttoning advice! :loveyou:
> 
> YSR - I like your outfits. Tbh, I had you down more as a Casio man rather than the Timex. [/has 4 Casio watches]


----------



## g3org3y

Duvel said:


> Of course not. As long as they heed and obey.


That's exactly what my fiancée says! :eek2:


----------



## gamma68

If someone's going to post WAYWT images of the lowest button of their jacket fastened, then he will hear about it. This is the Trad forum, after all. Not the "Do Whatever You Like" forum. So the reaction should be expected. No one here is a Trad "rule-setter;" those have evolved over time. Just how it is.

On one occasion, I noticed I had absent-mindedly fastened my lowest jacket button for a photo. It was a pure mistake on my part. No one else noticed, no one died, and I didn't set off a nuclear war. But I knew what the reaction here would be, so I chose to post another photo instead in which I had only the middle button secured.

I'd like to think Mr. Grant was equally absent minded in this image:


----------



## Duvel

I think this is very well stated, and I love the photo of Mr. Grant, mis-buttoned jacket and all.



gamma68 said:


> If someone's going to post WAYWT images of the lowest button of their jacket fastened, then he will hear about it. This is the Trad forum, after all. Not the "Do Whatever You Like" forum. So the reaction should be expected. No one here is a Trad "rule-setter;" those have evolved over time. Just how it is.
> 
> On one occasion, I noticed I had absent-mindedly fastened my lowest jacket button for a photo. It was a pure mistake on my part. No one else noticed, no one died, and I didn't set off a nuclear war. But I knew what the reaction here would be, so I chose to post another photo instead in which I had only the middle button secured.
> 
> I'd like to think Mr. Grant was equally absent minded in this image:


----------



## L-feld

I'm just jealous that my cat won't let me walk him on a leash. Oh who am i kidding, my dogs are barely leash trained.


----------



## Jovan

And it shows, as I keep trying to tell the "good old days" crowd, that cat-walking is not a new fad.


----------



## fred johnson

Nice cooler weather rig and there is nothing wrong with a darted 2 button tweed when its worn correctly and with the right accessories. + for the belt.


Duvel said:


> It's winter in spring this week, and that means the heavy jackets can make another appearance. In this case, that would be a vintage-y 1960s-era 2-button darted one.
> 
> Sorry, no tatt pix this time around.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, sir, and I concur about the nothing wrong part. I find they often tend not to fit, on me, as nicely as a sack. Often if the shoulders fit, the waist will be snug. If the waist has room, then the shoulders are too wide. This one is just right in both places.



fred johnson said:


> Nice cooler weather rig and there is nothing wrong with a darted 2 button tweed when its worn correctly and with the right accessories. + for the belt.


----------



## L-feld

Jovan said:


> And it shows, as I keep trying to tell the "good old days" crowd, that cat-walking is not a new fad.


Well, one issue I've run into is that cats have more flexible skeletons than dogs, and they are more apt to get out of a harness. Obviously, body proportions vary from cat to cat.

My cat is desperate to go outside (mostly to eat ruffage), but collars and harnesses are an anathema to him. He's never worn a collar and any time I put a harness on him, he slips out of it within 5 minutes. I eventually just got a large cage with an open bottom and now I take him out in the yard, and put him in the cage so he can graze on grass and insects.

I'm toying with the idea of making a large hamster ball out of chicken wire to give him more mobility, while still preventing him from jumping over the fence.


----------



## sskim3

L-feld said:


> Well, one issue I've run into is that cats have more flexible skeletons than dogs, and they are more apt to get out of a harness. Obviously, body proportions vary from cat to cat.
> 
> My cat is desperate to go outside (mostly to eat ruffage), but collars and harnesses are an anathema to him. He's never worn a collar and any time I put a harness on him, he slips out of it within 5 minutes. I eventually just got a large cage with an open bottom and now I take him out in the yard, and put him in the cage so he can graze on grass and insects.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of making a large hamster ball out of chicken wire to give him more mobility, while still preventing him from jumping over the fence.


If you ever do the large hamster ball, we need pics 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvort

sskim3 said:


> If you ever do the large hamster ball, we need pics
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As well as an instructional guide... So I can make one for myself to roll around in the yard with 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Today.


----------



## ruvort

oxford cloth button down said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.


That is an A+ rig. That tie in great. Do you mind sharing the details on it?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

OCBD: Stylish. Iconic. Intimidating.


----------



## MythReindeer

Jovan said:


> I keep trying to tell the "good old days" crowd


I'm sure there is some wind you can spit into somewhere, if you'd like to do something with a more pleasant result.


----------



## Pentheos

L-feld said:


> Well, one issue I've run into is that cats have more flexible skeletons than dogs, and they are more apt to get out of a harness. Obviously, body proportions vary from cat to cat.
> 
> My cat is desperate to go outside (mostly to eat ruffage), but collars and harnesses are an anathema to him. He's never worn a collar and any time I put a harness on him, he slips out of it within 5 minutes. I eventually just got a large cage with an open bottom and now I take him out in the yard, and put him in the cage so he can graze on grass and insects.
> 
> I'm toying with the idea of making a large hamster ball out of chicken wire to give him more mobility, while still preventing him from jumping over the fence.


I appreciate your love for cats. I have one who just ran up a $6500 vet bill (urethra blockage leading to PU surgery). I guess I love cats too.


----------



## Reuben

Brooks, Brooks, Bass


----------



## FLMike

BB suit/shirt/tie. Alden color 8 belt and full straps.


----------



## LeeLo

Outstanding OCBD. If this isn't a perfect warm-weather getup than I don't know what is. Are those the plain black Wayfarers or tortoise shell?


oxford cloth buttonown said:


> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## fred johnson

Today cooler:
BB cotton shirt, M1's, Leather Man Ltd sailboat belt, below: LLB Mocs


----------



## Duvel

Great belt!



fred johnson said:


> Today cooler:
> BB cotton shirt, M1's, Leather Man Ltd sailboat belt, below: LLB Mocs


----------



## Duvel

Spring has returned to the tundra.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD - you're channeling your inner JFK. Great look.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
Thanks and please identify that great jacket and tie.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox
Another great look, is that a poplin tie?


----------



## Duvel

Gladly, fred. The jacket is a J. Press Pressidential, courtesy of TweedyDon via the exchange a few weeks back. The madras tie comes from the same source, and is a Rivetz of Boston for the Princeton University Store.


----------



## gamma68

BB lambswool tennis sweater
LE blue 'Sail Rigger' OCBD


----------



## Roycru

A picture from my (so far) failed attempt last November to repopularize the Late Victorian-Edwardian fashion of buttoning only the top button.

Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket and PPBD shirt, Ben Silver tie, Lyle & Scott sweater vest, Orvis Cord trousrs, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## sskim3

First pic in awhile. 

HF hopsack blazer
JAB ecru ocbd
Jpress madder tie
LE pants
AE la salle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> A picture from my (so far) failed attempt last November to repopularize the Late Victorian-Edwardian fashion of buttoning only the top button.
> 
> Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket and PPBD shirt, Ben Silver tie, Lyle & Scott sweater vest, Orvis Cord trousrs, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


Roycru, that look is hard to wrap my head around, especially since it is spring in Arkansas. Me think that you or maybe your cohart in SF have formed an UnIvy Tradition!!


----------



## FLMike

sskim3 said:


> First pic in awhile.
> 
> HF hopsack blazer
> JAB ecru ocbd
> Jpress madder tie
> LE pants
> AE la salle
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your right sleeve looks significantly shorter than your left.


----------



## sskim3

FLCracka said:


> Your right sleeve looks significantly shorter than your left.


Ha! Realized that after I took the pic. It got caught on my watch and got too lazy to fix it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roycru

Pappa, the freedom to button or unbutton your buttons any way you want is an old California tradition, as demonstrated here by William Randolph Hearst.

The picture of Cary Grant was also taken in California. For 40 years, I lived one block east of Swall and Charleville where the picture was taken, on Clark between Charleville and Gregory.


----------



## Duvel

Due to Roycru's explanation and examples, I am now of two minds on the matter. I am for it and against it.


----------



## FLMike

California though.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Due to Roycru's explanation and examples, I am now of two minds on the matter. I am for it and against it.


I think you feel like I do, I won't do it for myself - it looks wrong to my eye - but if it works for others, I'm good with that. And I like Hearst's spectators.


----------



## FLMike

Corbin sack, BB tattersall and tropical wool gabs, LHS


----------



## FLMike

sskim3 said:


> Ha! Realized that after I took the pic. It got caught on my watch and got too lazy to fix it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you misunderstood me. It looks like your watch is on your left wrist. I said your RIGHT (jacket) sleeve looks way shorter than your left. I don't think the right is caught on anything, and there looks to be a good 1"-plus differential.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind words fellas. They are appreciated. The wayfarers are tortoise, but I also have black. The tie isn't poplin, but it does have a texture to it.

Fred - Thanks for the golf encouragement. I will stay the course


----------



## katch

FLCracka said:


> I think you misunderstood me. It looks like your watch is on your left wrist. I said your RIGHT (jacket) sleeve looks way shorter than your left. I don't think the right is caught on anything, and there looks to be a good 1"-plus differential.


Looks fine to me. Just that the jacket is off center. If he pull the jacket forward and down from the front it would be perfect. Love that blazer.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, on a cold spring morning.


----------



## ruvort

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today, on a cold spring morning.


I think we are wearing the same tie today

https://i1065.photobucket.com/albums/u381/ruvort1/IMG_20150514_091454_zpskvl5hm5i.jpg

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

katch said:


> Looks fine to me. Just that the jacket is off center. If he pull the jacket forward and down from the front it would be perfect. Love that blazer.


I agree, it's a great looking blazer. Especially like the buttons. Wouldn't mind having some like that in place of the gold on one of my navy blazers. I still say the right sleeve is shorter than the left, but if you're not seeing it, maybe it's an optical illusion or a trick my mind is playing on me.


----------



## katch

FLCracka said:


> I agree, it's a great looking blazer. Especially like the buttons. Wouldn't mind having some like that in place of the gold on one of my navy blazers. I still say the right sleeve is shorter than the left, but if you're not seeing it, maybe it's an optical illusion or a trick my mind is playing on me.


No i see what you're saying, but also look at the collar. A simple adjustment would probably even things out.


----------



## NorthMan

Dressed up before my track meet today

Land's End navy blazer
Vintage Today's Man ecru PPBD
Murray's Red's (ersatz cuffs until I can get them hemmed a little shorter)
Brooks Brothers tie
LE belt
Sperry Topsiders








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

[/IMG]


----------



## gamma68

NorthMan said:


> Dressed up before my track meet today
> 
> Land's End navy blazer
> Vintage Today's Man ecru PPBD
> Murray's Red's (ersatz cuffs until I can get them hemmed a little shorter)
> Brooks Brothers tie
> LE belt
> Sperry Topsiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


I like this look a lot. Best of luck with your track meet!


----------



## sskim3

katch said:


> No i see what you're saying, but also look at the collar. A simple adjustment would probably even things out.


LOL thanks for the concern guys. I'll check when I get home. I'm sure it was just the sleeves or jacket pulling. 

I do enjoy the blazer very much and probably one of my better eBay finds. Very light weight and half lined so perfect for the spring time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3org3y

gamma68 said:


> I like this look a lot. Best of luck with your track meet!


I agree.


----------



## NorthMan

gamma68 and g3org3y---- thank you very much!!!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I LOVE the sweater! I think you just beat me to it. If you ever get bored of it I call first dibs!



gamma68 said:


> BB lambswool tennis sweater
> LE blue 'Sail Rigger' OCBD


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Outstanding per usual! I actually have a very similar Lyle & Scott slip over. Very underrated brand in my opinion.



Roycru said:


> A picture from my (so far) failed attempt last November to repopularize the Late Victorian-Edwardian fashion of buttoning only the top button.
> 
> Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket and PPBD shirt, Ben Silver tie, Lyle & Scott sweater vest, Orvis Cord trousrs, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## Pappa

Duvel said:


> Due to Roycru's explanation and examples, I am now of two minds on the matter. I am for it and against it.


Way to go Duvel, I like that firm neutral stand!!


----------



## gamma68

Attended an annual fundraising event for cancer patients and their families:







* Vintage BB ivory silk 3/2 jacket
* BB pink pinpoint Oxford and patchwork madras bow tie
* R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square
* Ralph Lauren Polo Oxford cloth pants and ribbon belt (unseen)
* Targyle cotton socks
* Bass 'Pasadena' bucks

Everything thrifted except the pocket square, socks and shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^The cause was good and the rig selected, absolutely perfect. Well done, Sir, on so many fronts! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Pentheos

You have lots of books. You also have lots of holes in your belt you aren't using. I suggest going down a belt size do you are hitting the middle hole, not the last.



NorthMan said:


> Dressed up before my track meet today
> 
> Land's End navy blazer
> Vintage Today's Man ecru PPBD
> Murray's Red's (ersatz cuffs until I can get them hemmed a little shorter)
> Brooks Brothers tie
> LE belt
> Sperry Topsiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## Duvel

Iowa City is kind to bike riders and pedestrians alike. We're looking forward to moving here. It's a great university town.


----------



## zeppacoustic

gamma68 said:


> Attended an annual fundraising event for cancer patients and their families:
> 
> * Vintage BB ivory silk 3/2 jacket
> * BB pink pinpoint Oxford and patchwork madras bow tie
> * R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square
> * Ralph Lauren Polo Oxford cloth pants and ribbon belt (unseen)
> * Targyle cotton socks
> * Bass 'Pasadena' bucks
> 
> Everything thrifted except the pocket square, socks and shoes.


Fantastic look. Thinking about picking up a pair of oxford cloth pants; how do you like them?


----------



## Duvel

But all was not lost.

Compelling exhibitions of weird student artwork were viewed at the art school. Delicious coffee was had in the town's famously wonderful Java House. A new Ivy League cap in linen for summer by Bailey of Hollywood was procured at Ewers Men's Store. Shelves of books were perused at both Prairie Lights and The Haunted Bookstore. After a good deal of happy bin scrounging, a fresh LP reissue of Wayne Shorter's JU JU was purchased at The Record Collector. 

At the end of the day, with the Dear One now accompanying, a fantastic pinot noir was enjoyed at Brix and an amazing dinner consumed at Motley Cow.

New tires were also purchased and put on. Firestone.


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> I stomped around the campus of my alma mater yesterday. I was overjoyed to come across this sign. Home, at last, I thought! And then I learned that the abbreviation actually stands for "pedestrians."


I'm not always the quickest on the uptake. Which possible interpretation of "peds" caused you to be overjoyed and feel like you're home?


----------



## Duvel

It's just a bad joke. I don't care to explain my attempts at humor, even, maybe especially, the unsuccessful ones.



FLCracka said:


> I'm not always the quickest on the uptake. Which possible interpretation of "peds" caused you to be overjoyed and feel like you're home?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Some great stuff, guys! I love the pink and baby blue pants.


----------



## stcolumba

NorthMan said:


> Dressed up before my track meet today
> 
> Land's End navy blazer
> Vintage Today's Man ecru PPBD
> Murray's Red's (ersatz cuffs until I can get them hemmed a little shorter)
> Brooks Brothers tie
> LE belt
> Sperry Topsiders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


You pull this look nicely! Great details and colors. Especially, I like the rumpled, frumpled OCBD. Absolutely perfect!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Attended an annual fundraising event for cancer patients and their families:
> 
> * Vintage BB ivory silk 3/2 jacket
> * BB pink pinpoint Oxford and patchwork madras bow tie
> * R Hanauer pink Irish linen pocket square
> * Ralph Lauren Polo Oxford cloth pants and ribbon belt (unseen)
> * Targyle cotton socks
> * Bass 'Pasadena' bucks
> 
> Everything thrifted except the pocket square, socks and shoes.


No one can dress for a party as does GAMMA.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> If someone's going to post WAYWT images of the lowest button of their jacket fastened, then he will hear about it. This is the Trad forum, after all. Not the "Do Whatever You Like" forum. So the reaction should be expected. No one here is a Trad "rule-setter;" those have evolved over time. Just how it is.
> 
> On one occasion, I noticed I had absent-mindedly fastened my lowest jacket button for a photo. It was a pure mistake on my part. No one else noticed, no one died, and I didn't set off a nuclear war. But I knew what the reaction here would be, so I chose to post another photo instead in which I had only the middle button secured.
> 
> I'd like to think Mr. Grant was equally absent minded in this image:


I certainly am of the school of the three button rule:
Top, sometimes
Middle, always
Bottom, never

But, having said that, I fondly remember an English professor that I had during my freshman year at the University of Michigan. He was probably 60ish, from "Bahston", and always, always dressed in quintessential collegiate prep style. Though always dressed dapper--even on the hottest of summer days--he was a man who was perfectly comfortable in his clothes. He had an amazing collection of Tweeds. Typically, he only buttoned the bottom button. And, he made it look good; he made it look natural and effortless. Traditional, but with a touch of "sans souci". Just in the same way that he always had a fresh flower in his lapel in the summer. One time, at a banquet, his three grown sons were with him, and they all dressed in the same way.

Professor X broke the rule, but he sure looked great doing so.


----------



## stcolumba

Jovan said:


> Suit, shirt, tie: Brooks Brothers
> Pocket square: Ledbury
> Socks: Gap
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> Watch: Timex Weekender on J. Crew NATO


IMO, this is your best ever post. Great looking suit, well paired with the shirt and tie.


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB gingham - Lands End chinos - Smathers and Branson belt - Bass bucks - Filson small duffle


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Newport excursion for the Volvo Ocean Race. This was taken close to sunset when it had cooled down quite a bit.

I thought I would share this rather humorous display at the Clarke Cooke house -- a Brooks Brothers Country Club model blazer encased in glass with the instructions to "break incase of emergency"


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> ...-he was a man who was perfectly comfortable in his clothes....Typically, he only buttoned the bottom button. And, he made it look good; he made it look natural and effortless. Traditional, but with a touch of "sans souci". ...Professor X broke the rule, but he sure looked great doing so.


This is almost the perfect definition of an advanced dresser, of someone who has gone well passed being a very good dresser / well passed doing everything right and has advanced to true - not forced - personal style. Maybe you can learn it (I can't), but I think it is wired into the DNA of the best and, for them, it just takes some time, maturity and practice for it all to come out.


----------



## Roycru

Prior to the invention of the internet, men were free to button or unbutton whatever buttons that they wanted and free to put one hand, or both hands, in their pockets. Since the invention of the internet, some men imagine that they have lost these freedoms, forgetting that since it's their jacket (they paid for it) they can do whatever they want with it, and that the same also applies to their pockets.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Obviously, much more eloquent than my tantrum last week... 
Roucru is like the Buddha of Trad.



Roycru said:


> Prior to the invention of the internet, men were free to button or unbutton whatever buttons that they wanted and free to put one hand, or both hands, in their pockets. Since the invention of the internet, some men imagine that they have lost these freedoms, forgetting that since it's their jacket (they paid for it) they can do whatever they want with it, and that the same also applies to their pockets.


----------



## MythReindeer

It also helps to be the handsomest man to ever live.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks for the compliment, I mean I'VE always known it to be true, but I'm glad others are starting to notice as well...



MythReindeer said:


> It also helps to be the handsomest man to ever live.


----------



## MythReindeer

I calls 'em like I sees 'em.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thanks for the compliment, I mean I'VE always known it to be true, but I'm glad others are starting to notice as well... 


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to eagle2250, zeppacoustic, slideguitarist and stcolumba for your very nice comments about my recent post. Always appreciate the feedback.

Before I got to the front door of the event venue, a woman told me she loved my bow tie. I received a few more nice comments thereafter about the tie (all from the ladies). One woman took my picture so she could show my rig to her husband later.

Zepp, I love the Oxford cloth pants. They have a certain amount of weight without feeling heavy or overly warm. The fabric feels nice. I recommend them.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Just got discharged, asked my wife to bring a "proper" outfit. She did well.

New vintage tweed from Mr. Tweedy Don (this arrived while I was in the hospital, and upon trying it on, it fit like a glove... The man is a national treasure haha)
Viyella for J Press shirt
Brooks Lambswool (still VERY chilly here)

Not seen (nor will they ever be haha) a pair of my father in laws chinos that are large enough to walk comfortably in without resorting to sweat or track pants haha.

Oh, and I realize that I could use a comb through this mop, but cut me a little slack on this one today please haha.


----------



## stcolumba

Floppy knot. Favorite old pair of Trafalgar braces.


----------



## gamma68

Fundraising event, round 2. This time for a furniture bank.











* Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 Indian madras jacket
* BB Egyptian cotton broadcloth club collar shirt
* Vintage BB '346' sailboat tie
* BB ribbon belt
* JCrew khakis
* Merona cotton socks
* Sebago loafers
* Timex Weekender


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great rig Gamma!!


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma,

Fantastic outfit. The sport coat, tie, club collar shirt work incredibly well together. (If I ever went into therapy, I could probably burn through several sessions just trying to understand why I love an all-but-useless button hole on a lapel :crazy:.) The belt and watch are perfect accent pieces and the loafers harmonize beautifully. And the simple chinos are even the exactly right color for the outfit. 

My two suggestions - a collar pin would add some extra wonderful Ivy punch (tighten the collar, pop the tie, say "I know what I'm doing") and the socks, while I love them by themselves, seem almost too much for an outfit that already has a lot going on (but all working really well together), and enough color and stripe verve from the belt. 

But that is all silly nitpicking of a top-notch outfit.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, YSR and FF.

I'm not sure on the collar pin, since there's already a lot going on (as you point out). But I'll give it some consideration for next time.

As for the socks, I'd normally go sockless with this rig. But the temps are a little cool, and these seemed to work the best among those that are presently available (i.e., not in the laundry hamper!).

I love this madras jacket. Fits wonderfully and the colors are fun.


----------



## August West

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma,
> 
> (If I ever went into therapy, I could probably burn through several sessions just trying to understand why I love an all-but-useless button hole on a lapel :crazy:.)


A Freudian would get that sorted out within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## universitystripe

Gamma's rig is wonderfully colorful yet muted. Madras done right.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> I'm not sure on the collar pin, since there's already a lot going on (as you point out). But I'll give it some consideration for next time.


I'd posit that the collar pin - by tightening everything up and almost being invisible - doesn't add so much as complete, but your point is fair as it is something else going on.

Is the jacket fully lined? Nothing wrong if it is, just thinking partially lined would be incredibly light weight. I ask because I'm thinking of asking my tailor to convert a summer silk-linen fully lined jacket I have to a partially lined one - if possible - so that it would be even lighter.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Is the jacket fully lined? Nothing wrong if it is, just thinking partially lined would be incredibly light weight. I ask because I'm thinking of asking my tailor to convert a summer silk-linen fully lined jacket I have to a partially lined one - if possible - so that it would be even lighter.


It's half-lined, very unconstructed and incredibly light and comfortable.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> It's half-lined, very unconstructed and incredibly light and comfortable.


Fantastic, I'm very jealous. You have a perfect jacket.


----------



## eagle2250

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Just got discharged, asked my wife to bring a "proper" outfit. She did well.
> 
> New vintage tweed from Mr. Tweedy Don (this arrived while I was in the hospital, and upon trying it on, it fit like a glove... The man is a national treasure haha)
> Viyella for J Press shirt
> Brooks Lambswool (still VERY chilly here)
> 
> Not seen (nor will they ever be haha) a pair of my father in laws chinos that are large enough to walk comfortably in without resorting to sweat or track pants haha.
> 
> Oh, and I realize that I could use a comb through this mop, but cut me a little slack on this one today please haha.


It's good to see you up and about from your surgery. I can't think of a better rig for one just released from a hospital surgical stay...your looking good; indeed better than most of us under such circumstances. Here's to a speedy recovery! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Jovan

Roycru said:


> Prior to the invention of the internet, men were free to button or unbutton whatever buttons that they wanted and free to put one hand, or both hands, in their pockets. Since the invention of the internet, some men imagine that they have lost these freedoms, forgetting that since it's their jacket (they paid for it) they can do whatever they want with it, and that the same also applies to their pockets.


That's not really it, though. The bottom button hasn't been meant to be fastened in a long time. Sure, you _can_, but it won't look right. Cary Grant's jacket may have been meant to have all fastened, or he simply is making a mistake.


----------



## NorthMan

Excellent rigs, everyone! YSR, I wish you a quick recovery and I must admit I'm jealous of that tweed. 
St Columba: thank you very much sir! 
Pentheos: this picture was taken at the library...I wish I could lay claim to that collection though. Regarding the belt, this is a recurring problem of mine as belts are hard to find in my size. I generally take what I can get 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just came from synagogue--

JCrew red unistripe button-down
Vintage Perry Ellis American-made cotton cable-knit
LE chinos
Sak's 5th Avenue cream socks
LL Bean kiltie loafers
Made in Israel yarmulke





[/IMG]


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great outfit, but I REALLY love your jumper! I need a heavy cotton one for the summer.



NorthMan said:


> Excellent rigs, everyone! YSR, I wish you a quick recovery and I must admit I'm jealous of that tweed.
> St Columba: thank you very much sir!
> Pentheos: this picture was taken at the library...I wish I could lay claim to that collection though. Regarding the belt, this is a recurring problem of mine as belts are hard to find in my size. I generally take what I can get
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Just came from synagogue--
> 
> JCrew red unistripe button-down
> Vintage Perry Ellis American-made cotton cable-knit
> LE chinos
> Sak's 5th Avenue cream socks
> LL Bean kiltie loafers
> Made in Israel yarmulke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you Sir, if I talk the talk, I have to walk the walk haha. You should have seen the nurses faces when I was struggling into this outfit upon my discharge haha.


eagle2250 said:


> It's good to see you up and about from your surgery. I can't think of a better rig for one just released from a hospital surgical stay...your looking good; indeed better than most of us under such circumstances. Here's to a speedy recovery! :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

NorthMan said:


> Excellent rigs, everyone! YSR, I wish you a quick recovery and I must admit I'm jealous of that tweed.
> St Columba: thank you very much sir!
> Pentheos: this picture was taken at the library...I wish I could lay claim to that collection though. Regarding the belt, this is a recurring problem of mine as belts are hard to find in my size. I generally take what I can get
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Just came from synagogue--
> 
> JCrew red unistripe button-down
> Vintage Perry Ellis American-made cotton cable-knit
> LE chinos
> Sak's 5th Avenue cream socks
> LL Bean kiltie loafers
> Made in Israel yarmulke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


Glad i'm not the only preppy Jew around these parts.

Tonight I went to see a band called "Saxon" who are fronted by a man named "Biff." Imagine my surprise that i was the only one wearing madras. Although they do have an album called "Denim and Leather." I guess that doesn't mean penny loafers with jeans.


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> Prior to the invention of the internet, men were free to button or unbutton whatever buttons that they wanted and free to put one hand, or both hands, in their pockets. Since the invention of the internet, some men imagine that they have lost these freedoms, forgetting that since it's their jacket (they paid for it) they can do whatever they want with it, and that the same also applies to their pockets.


Just noticed - this is a still from "Holiday," one of Cary Grant's best lesser-known movies - well worth seeing if you get the opportunity. Also, it has plenty of great late-'30s clothing eye-candy.


----------



## L-feld

Sadly, I missed out on Freakness this year due to other obligations. But i am making up for it by going to dinner with some bros and wearing this PRL nantucker red jacket.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nice one! Now you have me wanting one in that color haha. I imagine crusing down the boardwalk of ocean city in one, having some Threshers fries. In reality, I'd probably get punched immediately by some bro at The Purple Moose Saloon for having the audacity of wearing that there haha.



L-feld said:


> Sadly, I missed out on Freakness this year due to other obligations. But i am making up for it by going to dinner with some bros and wearing this PRL nantucker red jacket.


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Nice one! Now you have me wanting one in that color haha. I imagine crusing down the boardwalk of ocean city in one, having some Threshers fries. In reality, I'd probably get punched immediately by some bro at The Purple Moose Saloon for having the audacity of wearing that there haha.


I actually got a lot of random compliments around Hampden (which in somewhat bro-infested these days and turning into the new Federal Hill). People just assumed i was at Preakness. Little did they know i would not wear such a subdued outfit had i gone!

Keep an eye out on ebay and Marshall's and you might come across one. The model is called Langley." It's from last season and the leftovers seem to be making the rounds. It's a slim fitting sack. In other words, they are making 42's as 44's and 44's as 46's, so size up.

I nabbed this one and a navy one for $80 each, nwt on ebay.

Now i want some frozen custard!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks for the info! Hampden is a funny place. I spent my mid to late teens there when it was an island of white trash in an ocean of ghetto. Then I moved back for a spell in 2003 when it was becoming a hipster (I really hate that word, but it's just so easy to use sometimes) heaven. Now it's where the Bros live? Hahaha. I can literally visualize the years of gentrification as they happened. I don't think I'd even recognize the city any longer and I've only been gone 10 years.



L-feld said:


> I actually got a lot of random compliments around Hampden (which in somewhat bro-infested these days and turning into the new Federal Hill). People just assumed i was at Preakness. Little did they know i would not wear such a subdued outfit had i gone!
> 
> Keep an eye out on ebay and Marshall's and you might come across one. The model is called Langley." It's from last season and the leftovers seem to be making the rounds. It's a slim fitting sack. In other words, they are making 42's as 44's and 44's as 46's, so size up.
> 
> I nabbed this one and a navy one for $80 each, nwt on ebay.
> 
> Now i want some frozen custard!


----------



## FLMike




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Perfect rig for a quiet Sunday afternoon. Can we assume the footgear to be Quoddy Trails or perhaps Rancourts, fitted with camp soles. Frankly, I find it hard to tell the difference. :redface:


----------



## FLMike

Good eye eagle. Rancourt for BB...yes, with camp soles.


----------



## Jack1425

stcolumba said:


> Floppy knot. Favorite old pair of Trafalgar braces.


After an eternity of absence due to a most debilitating disease, It is comforting to see the Gold Standard has not changed!! Superb.. Along with some very pleasing rigs.. A pleasure to see..

Jack


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Jack1425 said:


> After an eternity of absence due to a most debilitating disease, It is comforting to see the Gold Standard has not changed!! Superb.. Along with some very pleasing rigs.. A pleasure to see..
> 
> Jack


Indeed! StC has persuaded me by his example to try bowties.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Central Park then a surprise birthday dinner. 


BB sports coat and shirt
Land's End chinos
Bass bucks


----------



## Roycru

Art and I early on a cool and damp morning.

Polo Ralph Lauren tweed jacket, Brooks Brothers OCBD and tie, Polo Golf fairisle sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas......

(......and if anyone had been at the church across the street a bit later this morning, they would see that Preppy is not dead, but that Preppy is forever.)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Roycru, i think that I would be genuinely star struck if I saw you "in the wild". Your outfits frustrate the hell out of me because you make it look just SO easy haha!



Roycru said:


> Art and I early on a cool and damp morning.
> 
> Polo Ralph Lauren tweed jacket, Brooks Brothers OCBD and tie, Polo Golf fairisle sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas......
> 
> (......and if anyone had been at the church across the street a bit later this morning, they would see that Preppy is not dead, but that Preppy is forever.)


----------



## Jack1425

SlideGuitarist said:


> Indeed! StC has persuaded me by his example to try bowties.


You MUST Sir! I felt the same initially, now I cannot believe I ever resisted..


----------



## Jack1425

Not very Trad I know but I managed to accompany my mother to church today.. After an almost 45lbs weight loss nothing fits! 

Average BB Blazer
Bean OCBD
Knit Tie
Linen Square
Bills Chinos
Argyles
AE Waldens

by Jack, on Flickr


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thanks for the info! Hampden is a funny place. I spent my mid to late teens there when it was an island of white trash in an ocean of ghetto. Then I moved back for a spell in 2003 when it was becoming a hipster (I really hate that word, but it's just so easy to use sometimes) heaven. Now it's where the Bros live? Hahaha. I can literally visualize the years of gentrification as they happened. I don't think I'd even recognize the city any longer and I've only been gone 10 years.


I know what you mean. Hipster had a discernible meaning in 2003. I think the use of it as an epithet is silly, similar to the use of yuppie as an epithet. (Cue Chris Eigeman in "Last Days of Disco")

As I was leaving the restaurant, there were some guys sitting at a table outside. I overheard the following conversation:

Person A: It's kind of my own form of racism, or antisemitism, except it's for hipsters.

Person B: but you like hipster girls

Person A: well, yeah, hipster girls are hot

Honestly, if hipsters bother you that much, there is a good 90% of the baltimore metro area that is virtually free of them. Go eat dinner there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


>


This is what I love about the look. It is so simple and yet it can look so good. I think the above looks amazing. With that being said, Ensiferous makes it look a whole lot easier than it actually is.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Sadly, I missed out on Freakness this year due to other obligations. But i am making up for it by going to dinner with some bros and wearing this PRL nantucker red jacket.


L-Feld, you seem to really know your own style. It comes across in your pictures. Another nice rig here.


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> L-Feld, you seem to really know your own style. It comes across in your pictures. Another nice rig here.


Thank you, sir. I don't know why it took me so long to come around to unconstructed jackets. I am now willing to accept that they are a good middle ground for our increasingly casual world.

Unfortunately, they will not prevent typos.


----------



## Ensiferous

Ox, thanks, my friend.


----------



## P Hudson

Corbin heavy tweed, PRL lambswool, BB shirt, PRL brown cords, Oxblood RedWing GTs:


----------



## Fading Fast

P Hudson - always a joy to see your posts. Great outfit and the sweater is a standout with the blue (maybe black) ticked collar - that adds a nice refined touch to it.


----------



## FLMike

BB 346 suit, BB shirt, CT tie, AE Strands


----------



## fred johnson

Fl,
Nice weekend rig and a classic fit polo. Where is the cap?


----------



## mankson

FLCracka said:


> BB 346 suit, BB shirt, CT tie, AE Strands


Oxblood Strands are on my to-buy list - thanks for sharing.


----------



## fred johnson

Zep,
Very nice look +for bucks.


----------



## AOF03




----------



## NorthMan

The evr'yday look[ish]:

LE oxford 
LE Chinos
Brooks Brothers cotton-cashmere sweater (not a fan of the logo, but it was on super-sale)
Sperry Gold Cup penny loafers
Leatherman Ltd. Fox belt








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Classic, effortless, looks great man! The BB logo is one of the few that I actually like (along with Lacoste and Fred Perry). I really dig your laid back vibe. You keep this up and you will be the new Oxfordclothbuttondown haha.



NorthMan said:


> The evr'yday look[ish]:
> 
> LE oxford
> LE Chinos
> Brooks Brothers cotton-cashmere sweater (not a fan of the logo, but it was on super-sale)
> Sperry Gold Cup penny loafers
> Leatherman Ltd. Fox belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Classic, effortless, looks great man! The BB logo is one of the few that I actually like (along with Lacoste and Fred Perry). I really dig your laid back vibe. You keep this up and you will be the new Oxfordclothbuttondown haha.


Agreed, great, classic, simple look done well - not at all as easy to do as it sounds.

As to the logo - I love the concept and execution of the Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece logo. It is very Trad that they pulled an icon out of Greek Mythology - a very Trad high school and college course. In general, I avoid logos, but am not hard-core about avoiding them.

The only two I find I really like on my clothes are the Lacoste crocodile as it feels integral to the history and iconography of the shirt and I love Paul Stuart's man-sitting-on-a-fence logo as I think it looks like a beautiful illustration right out of the '30s (a Golden Era for illustrations). Also, it is not ubiquitous like the Polo pony.


----------



## gamma68

^ I agree with all the above, FF. I also like NorthMan's loafers. 

I've warmed up to the RLP logo a little, but only on polo shirts. I have a couple Oxford cloth shirts where it's not too obnoxious. The logo seems to fit there, but otherwise comes across as overdone everywhere else.


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, shirt, tie, buckle and strap. AE Graysons.


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Please identify that great looking summer weight suit, I really like it and the whole rig!


----------



## fred johnson

Fl, 
A nice simple clean look that will never go out of style, especially the shirt collar and tassels. Its great to see such a timeless look so well done.


----------



## svb




----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Fl,
> A nice simple clean look that will never go out of style, especially the shirt collar and tassels. Its great to see such a timeless look so well done.


Thank you, sir, for your kind remarks.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> Please identify that great looking summer weight suit, I really like it and the whole rig!


Fred, thank you. That suit is a J. Press import. Potentially scandalous, I know, but I like the shoulders more than some of their previous offerings, and it has the right details. (I don't want to be accused of beating that dead horse.)

And I was not attempting pocket sprezza-flappa-tura.


----------



## NorthMan

Thank you all for your kind remarks!

Today: volunteering at a youth track meet
not the most trad look today but trying to channel the OPH with vest+no socks

LL Bean long sleeve polo (or sailing jersey as my grandfather calls it)
JCrew vest
Land's End khakis (most of my new pants are awaiting hemming)
Sperry Topsiders







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## FLMike

BB sack blazer, tropical wool gabs, and shirt. Carrot & Gibbs tie. Alden full-straps.


----------



## Duvel

This, and the BB suit above, look very sharp, FL. Also good reminders that I need some decent loafers.


----------



## Duvel

Current conditions: drizzle and 49 degrees-F. Response: ocbd, paisley, tweed, and car coat.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Monday, all alone in the office, so no tie. Rumpled "yarn-died chinos" from the Brethren (I happen to like these; they're a little lighter than Bill's twill, it seems, with a nice hand), Brooks Bengal stripe shirt, linen Bros. jacket, tan Mactavish, overpriced square, GoldToe socks:


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, I like the boldness of the car coat's glen plaid. And if going bold, going monotone or at least keeping the colors muted in the glen plaid - as yours does - IMHO, keeps the pattern from becoming too much. If you don't mind - who makes / made it?


----------



## Duvel

I don't mind at all, although I don't know too much about it. The label says Diplomat Outerwear, Made in the U.S.A.



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel, I like the boldness of the car coat's glen plaid. And if going bold, going monotone or at least keeping the colors muted in the glen plaid - as yours does - IMHO, keeps the pattern from becoming too much. If you don't mind - who makes / made it?


----------



## FLMike

Duvel said:


> This, and the BB suit above, look very sharp, FL. Also good reminders that I need some decent loafers.


Thank you.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> I don't mind at all, although I don't know too much about it. The label says Diplomat Outerwear, Made in the U.S.A.


Does the label look like this?


----------



## Duvel

Yes, it does!


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Yes, it does!


Interesting. I know absolutely nothing about this brand. Past Internet searches have revealed nothing, and you're the only person I know who has a Diplomat item. I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## Duvel

I would, too. I've searched, too, and found nothing. I'm guessing that the coat dates from the '60s, judging from the collar size and other details, such as the raised geometric pattern of the lining.



gamma68 said:


> Interesting. I know absolutely nothing about this brand. Past Internet searches have revealed nothing, and you're the only person I know who has a Diplomat item. I'd like to know more about it.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Interesting. I know absolutely nothing about this brand. Past Internet searches have revealed nothing, and you're the only person I know who has a Diplomat item. I'd like to know more about it.


Well, if there is a group of people amongst whom someone might know - this is it. Let's see what the next day or two brings, but my guess is someone on AAAC (Trad side of the house) knows something about this company.


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB pink linen shirt
J Crew chinos
Narragansett Leathers belt
Sebago Docksides


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The day started at 40 degrees and topped out at 57.


----------



## FLMike

BB 346 suit, BB shirt, tie, buckle & strap. Alden tassels.


----------



## Duvel

Spring duds.

I debated the tie choice. I'm wearing stone chinos, and I considered a yellow silk tie (with small blue medallions), but it seemed the reflectance factor would be too high. Adding the cotton knit tie brings reflectance down a notch, even though I'm not entirely happy with the color. I need more ties.


----------



## fred johnson

Kind of cool this morning
Top: Chaps red label silk & wool, BB PPBD
Bottom: Weejuns, PRL socks, M1's


----------



## fred johnson

Tie is fine and the overall look, picturing the stone chinos, is very trad staple-line. Please identify jacket.[
QUOTE=Duvel;1705871]Spring duds.

I debated the tie choice. I'm wearing stone chinos, and I considered a yellow silk tie (with small blue medallions), but it seemed the reflectance factor would be too high. Adding the cotton knit tie brings reflectance down a notch, even though I'm not entirely happy with the color. I need more ties.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Duvel

This jacket is great, fred! I have much envy. 



fred johnson said:


> Kind of cool this morning
> Top: Chaps red label silk & wool, BB PPBD
> Bottom: Weejuns, PRL socks, M1's


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. It's an Orvis 3/2 roll silk-linen sack.



fred johnson said:


> Tie is fine and the overall look, picturing the stone chinos, is very trad staple-line. Please identify jacket.[
> QUOTE=Duvel;1705871]Spring duds.
> 
> I debated the tie choice. I'm wearing stone chinos, and I considered a yellow silk tie (with small blue medallions), but it seemed the reflectance factor would be too high. Adding the cotton knit tie brings reflectance down a notch, even though I'm not entirely happy with the color. I need more ties.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## fred johnson

Fl, another great look. Do you mix cuffed and uncuffed trousers as both types seem to work for you very well?. 
Ox, keep those Shetlands coming!


----------



## Duvel

In hindsight, and after the caffeine has kicked the synapses into gear, I realize I might have gone with a madras tie. Well, there's next time.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> This jacket is great, fred! I have much envy.


Thank you, I thrifted it NWT about 9 months ago, and , yes the madras tie would have been great. I just thrifted a LE one and have yet to wear it.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Fl, another great look. Do you mix cuffed and uncuffed trousers as both types seem to work for you very well?.
> Ox, keep those Shetlands coming!


I typicallly cuff all my suit pants. However, with these two recently acquired BB 346 suits, I bought an extra pair of trousers for each, and decided to cuff one pair and leave the other uncuffed. Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Having fun today (and tonight, and tomorrow morning, and probably for some of tomorrow afternoon).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

More cold. More cords. Probably a Shetland instead of a coat in the morning tomorrow Fred! It looks like it will be summer before I see spring.


----------



## gamma68

Hard to top what YRR's got going on with that wonderful patchwork madras, but this is what I wore today:









BB 3/2 blazer, OCBD and tie
Coach surcingle belt
LE khakis
Gold Toe argyle socks
Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Having fun today (and tonight, and tomorrow morning, and probably for some of tomorrow afternoon).


YRR, that's a fun-looking outfit, for sure. My only critique would be the length of the jacket. Is that a Regular or a Long? It looks to me like the latter, and you might be better served by the former. I usually go by the old rule of thumb that you should be able to comfortably cup the bottom with your fingers with your arms hanging naturally by your sides. Though people are wearing them much shorter than that these days.


----------



## FLMike

Golf trad? Bills, LHS, LE ribbon belt, golf shirt from my club (playing this afternoon)


----------



## Duvel

More spring duds. And no, I guess I don't know how to tie my shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

Sweater: Brooks Brothers Red Fleece (from a few seasons back) - It is a very lightweight lambswool with a "sweatshirt" influenced design that is perfect for low 60 degree days with casual chinos or jeans.

Shirt: J.Crew CCBD (Chambray Cloth Button Down )

Pants: J.Crew lightweight chinos

Socks: J.Crew camp socks (not shown, sorry, forgot to snap a pic)

Shoes: BB bucks (barely visible - again, forgot to snap a pic - but the sweater and, maybe, shirt are the only interesting items - who here doesn't know what a BB tan buck looks like)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> Hard to top what YRR's got going on with that wonderful patchwork madras, but this is what I wore today:
> 
> BB 3/2 blazer, OCBD and tie
> Coach surcingle belt
> LE khakis
> Gold Toe argyle socks
> Eastland tassel loafers


Thanks! I certainly didn't have anything like elegant simplicity going on, though, and you're well-stocked with that.

FLCracka, I agree with you 100%. I almost never try to "make something work," but this was a thrift find, and I think it was appropriate enough for a wild party. If it were an inch or two shorter, I'd wear it to less-wild parties.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I loved "The Week with FLCracka," and Gamma's rig today. Here I am today in linen herringbone jacket (Brooks), Bill's original twills, Brooks madder tie, mall socks, Kenwood loafers, Brooks OCBD. I broke the glass on the face of the Android, so I can no longer use that camera, hence the lame-o selfies. Do I get bonus points for having a pink sleeve on my phone?


----------



## vwguy

Oh shoot...you know what time it is!?



Brian


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> BB 346 suit, BB shirt, tie, buckle & strap. Alden tassels.


Who is the maker of those socks? Are they over the calf? I'm always looking for OTC socks with a subtle pattern.


----------



## L-feld

Brooks, Bills, Neil M


----------



## Duvel

Hail to the madras!



vwguy said:


> Oh shoot...you know what time it is!?
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## FLMike

FiscalDean said:


> Who is the maker of those socks? Are they over the calf? I'm always looking for OTC socks with a subtle pattern.


Yes, OTC from BB.


----------



## Patrick06790

Yes it's tourist season once again, bringing with it much-needed economic activity, complaints about availability of the New York Times, and genuinely bad driving.

Let us go forth under the banner Arugula!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great jacket!!
Fading Fast, I love your sweater!



L-feld said:


> Brooks, Bills, Neil M


----------



## orange fury

vwguy said:


> Oh shoot...you know what time it is!?
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Hooray madras!


hooray more madras!


its the moooost wonderful tiiiiiime, of the yeeeeear...


----------



## sskim3

Cool memorial Saturday. All j crewed up. 



Also the other day I had to get my fedora resized 1/8 a size. Went to jj hats in the city and the customer service is top notch. Apparently hat stretching is free of cost too. Highly recommend stopping by when you guys get the chance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Hooray madras!
> 
> 
> hooray more madras!
> 
> 
> its the moooost wonderful tiiiiiime, of the yeeeeear...


I don't think you have enough lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I don't think you have enough lol


I get use out of it basically 8 months out of the year though (March-October). It's my go-to casual rig, so it certainly doesn't just sit there lol.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> I get use out of it basically 8 months out of the year though (March-October). It's my go-to casual rig, so it certainly doesn't just sit there lol.


Ya too bad you have suit and tie dress code nowadays. Def enjoyed seeing your daily rigs. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> Yes, OTC from BB.


Thanks


----------



## Brio1

L-feld said:


> Brooks, Bills, Neil M


Looking rather svelte , L-feld. :cool2: :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

Brio1 said:


> Looking rather svelte , L-feld. :cool2: :thumbs-up:


Thanks! I just weighed in at pre-law school weight last week, so i'm about 10 lbs away from college peak. although i don't think i will be digging out any of my old skinny jeans.


----------



## L-feld

Another night, another pair of Bills in a goofy color.




I also really like this pocket square because i got it from Le Chauvinist when i visited my uncle in San Diego last year. What a glorious store.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Ya too bad you have suit and tie dress code nowadays. Def enjoyed seeing your daily rigs.


Meh, I'm actually enjoying it. I picked up a couple J Crew Factory suits on deeeep discount today to get a bit of a rotation going, so I may start posting in WAYWT again more regualarly. With the office im in now though, as I said in another thread, it's far more on the Fashion Forum side now- lots of french cuffs and semi spread collars.

casual rigs still see heavy use of OCBD/chino rigs though


----------



## vwguy

Up North at the family shack.



Brian


----------



## vwguy

orange fury said:


> Hooray madras!
> 
> 
> hooray more madras!
> 
> 
> its the moooost wonderful tiiiiiime, of the yeeeeear...


Well, that's a good start 

Brian


----------



## Reuben

vwguy said:


> Well, that's a good start
> 
> Brian


Just wait until my latest box from the Don comes in . . .


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Meh, I'm actually enjoying it. I picked up a couple J Crew Factory suits on deeeep discount today to get a bit of a rotation going, so I may start posting in WAYWT again more regualarly. With the office im in now though, as I said in another thread, it's far more on the Fashion Forum side now- lots of french cuffs and semi spread collars.


So, you've begun dressing to the office style rather than your personal style? That certainly doesn't sound like you. You can still have an individual - and conservative/trad - style in a professional office environment. Nothing wrong with button-downs and repp ties with suits! Certainly the dress code doesn't REQUIRE french cuffs and semi-spread collars. So, why conform to an "office" style when you already have such a great personal style that you could easily incorporate into a professional wardrobe. I mean, you've never been a conformist before. What happened to all the, "I really couldn't care less what they think" professions? I wear suits to work 4 days a week usually, and when I consider the totality of my rig, I still find it more appropriate to post on the Trad side most days.

By the way, any luck with the Brooks Factory suits on double discount day? Much more traditional than J Crew, I think, but it sounds like you may be going more modern these days.


----------



## FiscalDean

vwguy said:


> Up North at the family shack.
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


Brian, it's good to see your son carry on the madras tradition, but that young man needs a fishing rod if he's going to be "up nort"..


----------



## vwguy

FiscalDean said:


> Brian, it's good to see your son carry on the madras tradition, but that young man needs a fishing rod if he's going to be "up nort"..


Got that covered. And a sling shot & BB gun, in the future of course 

Brian


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> So, you've begun dressing to the office style rather than your personal style? That certainly doesn't sound like you. You can still have an individual - and conservative/trad - style in a professional office environment. Nothing wrong with button-downs and repp ties with suits! Certainly the dress code doesn't REQUIRE french cuffs and semi-spread collars. So, why conform to an "office" style when you already have such a great personal style that you could easily incorporate into a professional wardrobe. I mean, you've never been a conformist before. What happened to all the, "I really couldn't care less what they think" professions? I wear suits to work 4 days a week usually, and when I consider the totality of my rig, I still find it more appropriate to post on the Trad side most days.
> 
> By the way, any luck with the Brooks Factory suits on double discount day? Much more traditional than J Crew, I think, but it sounds like you may be going more modern these days.


I'm wondering if any dress shoes accompany the suits.


----------



## Beefeater

Always look forward to this post.



vwguy said:


> Oh shoot...you know what time it is!?
> 
> 
> 
> Brian


----------



## Jovan

No idea why my camera got so blurry on these last two days.

Wednesday:





Friday:





Today:



https://imageshack.com/i/ipYlOwccj


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Roycru

As always, thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and even more thanks to those very few out of the over seven billion people on Earth who take the time and trouble to post their pictures.

For fans of patchwork Madras, Brooks Brothers patchwork Madras jacket, blue and white OCBD shirt, and from the wonderful pre-OPH era when the one word was "Plastics", cotton and polyester trousers (which will last forever and don't get messed up, even when part of your lunch lands on them), Ben Silver polka dot tie, J Press polka dot ribbon belt, and Bass white (well they were white when I got them in 2005) bucs......


----------



## L-feld

Roycru said:


> As always, thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and even more thanks to those very few out of the over seven billion people on Earth who take the time and trouble to post their pictures.
> 
> For fans of patchwork Madras, Brooks Brothers patchwork Madras jacket, blue and white OCBD shirt, and from the wonderful pre-OPH era when the one word was "Plastics", cotton and polyester trousers (which will last forever and don't get messed up, even when part of your lunch lands on them), Ben Silver polka dot tie, J Press polka dot ribbon belt, and Bass white (well they were white when I got them in 2005) bucs......


This is particularly glorious, even for you. Thank god it's summer.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru - as L-feld said, that is outstanding even by your high standards. On paper, I don't like the idea of the bow tie and belt matching, by it works in your overall outfit. And that is one very special sport coat.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> As always, thanks to everyone who likes my pictures and even more thanks to those very few out of the over seven billion people on Earth who take the time and trouble to post their pictures.
> 
> For fans of patchwork Madras, Brooks Brothers patchwork Madras jacket, blue and white OCBD shirt, and from the wonderful pre-OPH era when the one word was "Plastics", cotton and polyester trousers (which will last forever and don't get messed up, even when part of your lunch lands on them), Ben Silver polka dot tie, J Press polka dot ribbon belt, and Bass white (well they were white when I got them in 2005) bucs......


Roycru, Famously Trad!!~ WOW!


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB madras shirt, J Crew Irish linen pants, Sebagos


----------



## efdll

Fading Fast said:


> Roycru - as L-feld said, that is outstanding even by your high standards. On paper, I don't like the idea of the bow tie and belt matching, by it works in your overall outfit. And that is one very special sport coat.


It's the monochromatic play of blue that subdues the potential garishness of patchwork and takes it to another level. Outstanding.


----------



## L-feld

Back in the office after a weekend of too much pit beef.

This is a MTM jacket by Empire via Eddie Jacobs. This is, to my knowledge, the same model O'Connell's is using for their travel blazer - no shoulder padding, minimal canvas in the lapel and chest with no other interlining, quarter lined with french facing. I had it made in a very light wool/silk/linen blend. This makes for a very breezy jacket that manages to look a little more professional than something like a Keydge. I love it.

Also, a new broadcloth shirt from Ratio with their unlined collar. Their broadcloth is somewhat transparent, and if i don't wear an undershirt, the shirt appears a bizarre shade of tan. I like it.


----------



## alkydrinker

^^ Lfeld, for the Ratio shirt, is that extra long collar points (by special request) and a lowered second button? If so, do you 100% like it? 

I had some Ratio shirts made with that combo (second button .5" lower and longer button down collar) and am wondering if the shirt is a little too open and collar is allowed to "fall down" a bit (perhaps the weight of the longer collar contributes?). Wearing a jacket helps keep the collar in place quite a bit, but I don't want to rely on always wearing a jacket. 

I am thinking I will go with their standard buttoning point next time, which puts the second button 3.5" inches down, and is a pretty good middle ground of not too high or low.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

L-Feld - Very nice. I love that you are always experimenting with getting things made.

Roycru- Coming through as always!


----------



## L-feld

alkydrinker said:


> ^^ Lfeld, for the Ratio shirt, is that extra long collar points (by special request) and a lowered second button? If so, do you 100% like it?
> 
> I had some Ratio shirts made with that combo (second button .5" lower and longer button down collar) and am wondering if the shirt is a little too open and collar is allowed to "fall down" a bit (perhaps the weight of the longer collar contributes?). Wearing a jacket helps keep the collar in place quite a bit, but I don't want to rely on always wearing a jacket.
> 
> I am thinking I will go with their standard buttoning point next time, which puts the second button 3.5" inches down, and is a pretty good middle ground of not too high or low.


You're spot on. To be honest, I couldn't be happier. In terms of collar/button positioning, it is very similar to the old school Brooks Brothers shirts with only 6 buttons, which I like a lot, except that it has 8 buttons and thus stays tucked in much better. That said, I have a very long torso for my height and YMMV.

As far as the collar staying up goes, this broadcloth is extremely lightweight, so that may not drag it down as much. Additionally, it was ironed with a little bit of sizing. The collar droops a little bit when the jacket is off, but it's more of a roll than a collapse. I'm pretty happy with this configuration, but I don't know how it would work in other fabrics. I have a number of shirts with the long, unlined collar, but this is my first with the lowered second button.


----------



## RT-Bone

Back from a nice vacation up to Portland, ME and also over to Minneapolis.

Hot in NYC today.

Top:
-BB seersucker shirt

Bottom:
-LE Canvas chinos
-Targyles
-AE McGraws
-BB ribbon belt



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePopinjay

Hello Everyone!

From yesterday, went to a memorial day cookout.


----------



## Duvel

There is a nice balance to this look, Popinjay: the opened-up ocbd and the just-above-the knee shorts, the navy blazer and the white shorts, the dash of the pocket square with the brown of the loafers. Nicely done.



ThePopinjay said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> From yesterday, went to a memorial day cookout.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who liked the patchwork Madras jacket. Wore patchwork Madras trousers today......

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink and blue PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, J Crew patchwork Madras trousers, Rugby Ralph Lauren socks, and Bass white bucs.....


----------



## FLMike

BB suit & shirt, Ferragamo tie, AE Fifth Aves and belt.


----------



## stcolumba

Taken in haste.....today's bow tie.


----------



## Billax

Roycru, I know I have complimented you many times about individuals looks, but I believe I have failed to compliment you on your body of work. What a magnificent individual style you have developed! It's Trad, of course, but it's YOUR trad. In addition, your photo compositions are extraordinary. All in, you are my idea of the poster boy of the Trad forum!

In support of your excellence, I offer this minor contribution to your recent Madras posts:









... and a few different views at: https://wearingtheivyleaguelooksince1958.blogspot.com/search/label/Look of the Week


----------



## FLMike

^Bravo!! From one Trad Master to another.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone who liked the patchwork Madras jacket. Wore patchwork Madras trousers today......
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink and blue PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, J Crew patchwork Madras trousers, Rugby Ralph Lauren socks, and Bass white bucs.....


Roycru, This brought a big grin on my face, 'tis Great!!


----------



## gamma68

Day One of Gamma's adventures in Northern Michigan.

Four stops in four days, hence the ubiquitous blazer. I wanted to maximize opportunities to dress well while limiting luggage.





BB 3/2 sack blazer and Gatsby OCBD (with unlined and unruly collar)
Ralph Lauren Polo silk tie
Brighton belt
JCrew khakis
Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## Duvel

It's a rare workday that I go without neckwear, and today is a rare day. But I have to wear a stinking badge. I need to be identified in case any of a thousand-plus alumni need to make a complaint about something.

Baracuta jacket, Brooks Brothers sport shirt, Lands' End chinos, LL Bean blucher mocs, PRL socks, O'Connell's navy/red surcingle belt (not shown), Timex Field Expedition timepiece with navy/yellow/red NATO strap.


----------



## NorthMan

Jealous of all the great madras on here---this is clearly a gap in my wardrobe.

Today: 
RL Yarmouth uni-stripe oxford
no-name belt
LL Bean shorts
Dexter pennies
Foster-Grant aviators on a Vineyard Vines croakie









[/URL][








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who likes my pictures and very special thanks to Billax for all of his kind comments over the years. 

As some of you might have noticed, Madras, and particularly patchwork Madras, seem to be an American concept that doesn't exist in the rest of the world (as you can prove to yourself by posting a picture wearing Madras or patchwork Madras in an international forum).

Here's another picture from Tuesday, with my friend wearing her new white patent leather penny loafers that she got at Michael Kors on Sunday, and I'm holding the bag with her pink and green sneakers (that came with both pink and green laces) that she got at Barney's on Tuesday.......


----------



## gamma68

Adventures in Northern Michigan, Day 2:







BB 3/2 sack blazer, OCBD, cotton argyle socks, white garment-dyed chinos
Hickey's of Grosse Pointe silk tie
Ralph Lauren Polo ribbon belt
Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## stcolumba

A favorite old tie that was hiding in the bottom of a drawer. Old, rumpled, Brooks Bros OCBD. Much needed mid morning cuppa. Earl Grey.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Adventures in Northern Michigan, Day 2:
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer, OCBD, cotton argyle socks, white garment-dyed chinos
> Hickey's of Grosse Pointe silk tie
> Ralph Lauren Polo ribbon belt
> Eastland tassel loafers


Such a belt!!! Aw, the old Hickey's store.


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> It's a rare workday that I go without neckwear, and today is a rare day. But I have to wear a stinking badge. I need to be identified in case any of a thousand-plus alumni need to make a complaint about something.
> 
> Baracuta jacket, Brooks Brothers sport shirt, Lands' End chinos, LL Bean blucher mocs, PRL socks, O'Connell's navy/red surcingle belt (not shown), Timex Field Expedition timepiece with navy/yellow/red NATO strap.


Looking good!


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, great N. Michigan vacation outfits. Today's tie and belt are standouts. Are you going to be at the Grand Hotel at some point?


----------



## mjo_1

Press blazer
Seaward and Stearn tie
Gabs from local shop
Alden snuff suede tassels


----------



## fred johnson

Roycru,
Very nice and classic, although I don't care for the blue laces, they work for your style.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
About time we saw a Tattersall shirt emerge. Lets see it do tweed in the future.


----------



## fred johnson

zep
Very very well done, I like the color combinations a lot, + for matching the shoes with the watch band, although I can't really see the belt.


----------



## fred johnson

RT
What BB fit is that shirt, it looks to be cool and comfortable.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, stcolumba. And same back at ya. Great bow tie.



stcolumba said:


> Looking good!


----------



## Duvel

You can count on it!



fred johnson said:


> Duvel,
> About time we saw a Tattersall shirt emerge. Lets see it do tweed in the future.


----------



## RT-Bone

fred johnson said:


> RT
> What BB fit is that shirt, it looks to be cool and comfortable.


Casual sport shirt, in ESF...got it a few years ago.


----------



## zeppacoustic

fred johnson said:


> zep
> Very very well done, I like the color combinations a lot, + for matching the shoes with the watch band, although I can't really see the belt.


Thanks Fred.


----------



## Yuca

Brooks × 2 × 3:





Striped candy:








1957:





Usual flannels and longwings and rumpled demeanour. Sack and shirt courtesy of this very forum a number of years ago (not exactly the sort of thing I get bored of) - thanks again to whoever sold them to me.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Here's my look today, even though 1) I don't think I did it right, as the navy linen jacket overpowers everything else (should gone for olive linen, maybe, or tan linen over olive chinos, and maybe gone for broke with a pink end-on-end shirt instead of ecru); 2) I broke the glass on my Android, and can no longer avail myself of the camera that faces back at the user, hence the bathroom selfie. Bill's British khakis, AE Jomocs, Gitman shirt, Brooks linen herringbone jacket, mall socks, Kent Wang square.


----------



## Duvel

Slide, I admire the open defiance of buttoning the wrong button on the jacket. The socks are good, too. So is the tie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Slide, I admire the open defiance of buttoning the wrong button on the jacket. The socks are good, too. So is the tie.


Oh, thanks a lot for pointing that out >_<.

Like you, I "need" to get some patterned pin-point shirts. The above is the only one I have, and with temperatures in the 90s, OCBDs are out of the question.

One doesn't really see many linen BDs; is that just not the tradition? Or is linen inherently too wrinkly for office-wear?


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB madras shirt - Van Heusen belt - J crew chinos - Bass bucks


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, StC and FF, for your nice comments.



Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, great N. Michigan vacation outfits. Today's tie and belt are standouts. Are you going to be at the Grand Hotel at some point?


Yep, stayed at the Grand Hotel a few days ago. Here's what I wore for Day Three of the Adventures in Northern Michigan:

BB 3/2 sack blazer
L.L. Bean red university stripe shirt
J Press cotton madras bow tie
(Added a Barbour cotton pocket sqaure later after buying a pack of three at the hotel's men's shop)
Brighton belt
Lands' End stone legacy chino 
Timex Weekender
Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## zeppacoustic

SlideGuitarist said:


> Oh, thanks a lot for pointing that out >_<.
> 
> Like you, I "need" to get some patterned pin-point shirts. The above is the only one I have, and with temperatures in the 90s, OCBDs are out of the question.
> 
> One doesn't really see many linen BDs; is that just not the tradition? Or is linen inherently too wrinkly for office-wear?


Re linen, that would depend on your office. I'm not a fan of linen shirts with coats and ties. Perhaps unstructured cotton and/or linen jacket and casual cotton tie is doable. I wear linen shirts tieless to work with chinos, cotton/linen blend pants, oxford pants, etc.


----------



## L-feld

Last night, helping my wife set things up at her new antique store, wearing a new-to-me Reyn Spooner:










Today, breaking out the seersucker for the first time this year, and doing a little Reuben/Jovan-style sock action to break of the monochromaticism (the seersucker is actually black/white).


----------



## sporto55

I know it is almost Summer. Just for your information. Brooks Brothers has their Shetland Wool Crewneck Sweaters on sale this weekend for 29.95. Excellent deal. Looks like they have all sizes. I bought all five colors. Can't go wrong with that price. Have a great day.


----------



## Duvel

Apologies. I really did think you were doing that deliberately, given recent talk about "wrong" buttoning.

As for those shirts, I picked up a few in the last BB 30% corp sale, and they really are pretty decent. I can recommend the blue houndstooth, the windowpane, and the tattersalls. I also picked up a Bengal stripe that's very nice.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Oh, thanks a lot for pointing that out >_<.
> 
> Like you, I "need" to get some patterned pin-point shirts. The above is the only one I have, and with temperatures in the 90s, OCBDs are out of the question.
> 
> One doesn't really see many linen BDs; is that just not the tradition? Or is linen inherently too wrinkly for office-wear?


----------



## wwilson

sporto55 said:


> I know it is almost Summer. Just for your information. Brooks Brothers has their Shetland Wool Crewneck Sweaters on sale this weekend for 29.95. Excellent deal. Looks like they have all sizes. I bought all five colors. Can't go wrong with that price. Have a great day.


'Preciate it!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to everyone who posts pictures of themselves.

Two of my friends who are artists, along with a group of other artists, had an Open House at their studios to raise money (through a silent auction) to help restore an old fire station. Here I am, standing amongst some of the art displayed in one of the hallways in their studios.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue OCBD shirt, repp tie, and white trousers, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, and Florsheim (once white) wingtips bucs......


----------



## stcolumba

Most Holy Trinity Sunday. Dark, rainy, cold, gloomy. Out came some wool.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> Most Holy Trinity Sunday. Dark, rainy, cold, gloomy. Out came some wool.


Note the knot, Duvel! StC, that is beautiful.


----------



## Reuben

Serengeti Aviators
Ledbury cotton/linen shirt
LLB woven cotton belt
Brooks linen shorts
Unseen: GH Bass waxed suede boat shoes


----------



## L-feld

Reuben, I was going to reply with a gif, but apparently iPads and forums don't mix.

At any rate, great photo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pentheos

I haven't read all 1776 pages, but that might be our first nipple.


----------



## Jovan

"Free the nipple," as they say.

Polo "Congressman" blazer
Ledbury shirt
Brooks Brothers "University" tie
The Tie Bar slide clasp
Brighton belt
L.L.Bean flannels
Allen Edmonds Verona


----------



## Duvel

Is nipple trad?


----------



## gamma68

83 degrees yesterday, 49 today. No nipple exposure for me.

I was about to pack up my top layer for the season. Sadly, it came quite in handy. Thought I wouldn't see it again until October.



L.L. Bean chamois shirt (made in USA)
BB cotton gingham shirt
LE khakis, LeatherMan Ltd. surcingle belt, Orvis wool (!) socks (unseen)


----------



## Duvel

Noted. And, I approve! Well done, stcolumba.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Note the knot, Duvel! StC, that is beautiful.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> 83 degrees yesterday, 49 today. No nipple exposure for me.
> 
> I was about to pack up my top layer for the season. Sadly, it came quite in handy. Thought I wouldn't see it again until October.
> 
> L.L. Bean chamois shirt (made in USA)
> BB cotton gingham shirt
> LE khakis, LeatherMan Ltd. surcingle belt, Orvis wool (!) socks (unseen)


Man, that's quite the temp swing, I didn't think we'd see chamois shirts around here until October at least. Looks good, I want to pick up some solid chamois shirts this fall.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks always to everyone who posts pictures of themselves.
> 
> Two of my friends who are artists, along with a group of other artists, had an Open House at their studios to raise money (through a silent auction) to help restore an old fire station. Here I am, standing amongst some of the art displayed in one of the hallways in their studios.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue OCBD shirt, repp tie, and white trousers, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, and Florsheim (once white) wingtips bucs......


Fantastic as always, Almost, grinnn! Wonderful and a great cause!! You go Roycru!!


----------



## adoucett

Rainy day... channeling my inner Bill Murray


----------



## Jovan

Duvel said:


> Is nipple trad?


Half-serious here: Going shirtless has been trad since at least the 1930s, where men were finally allowed to do so at beaches and public pools. (Many forget men needed to fight for that right once upon a time.)


----------



## Duvel

Interesting point, Jovan. Context, as always, of course, is important. Poolside, on the beach, on a boat, yes. Dinner out, no.


----------



## Fading Fast

Adoucett, very nice doppelgänger moment. I'd only give the nod to Bill owing to his glasses and rattan couch. 

Re fighting for personal expression: it was less than a hundred years ago when a woman wearing make-up was considered flagrantly risqué, as where (for even longer) pierced ears.

I think about that when I see, not only how accepted those things are, but the main-stream acceptance of tattoos today. I'm a free-expression, do-what-you-want-as-long-as-it-doesn't-hurt-anyone-else guy, but the rate of societal change and the acceptance of things that were once considered fringe is incredible to see.


----------



## Dapper Chap

Very nice indeed... I have several pairs of Trafalgar Braces


----------



## Dapper Chap

*My Tweed looks..*








[/URL][/IMG]Is this "trad' enough?? Needless to say, I like my tweeds


----------



## stcolumba

Home early! A gorgeous afternoon and time to ride 25+ miles on the bike trail.
Brooks Bros bow tie, shirt, and PS

Wish my bicycle looked like this:


----------



## adoucett

Do you ride wearing a suit and bow tie?? I can't imagine that but I am riding for fitness over leisure


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Do you ride wearing a suit and bow tie?? I can't imagine that but I am riding for fitness over leisure


Well, I did....once. In Victoria, BC. I was on vacation, and my friend, an organist, received a call to play a wedding at the Anglican Cathedral. (The hired organist was ill.) My friend had a previous commitment, so he suggested me. All I had was a white OCBD, a bow tie, blue blazer, and chinos. I borrowed his bicycle and got to the Cathedral in time to play. En route, there were many guys dressed in the their business attire cycling to the downtown. Victoria is one of the most bicycle friendly cities in North America. In Michigan, Grand Rapids is making great strides to make it a bike friendly city.


----------



## Duvel

I enjoy these cool, sun-dappled walks to work. I'm in my Lord Baxter two-button sack jacket, Brooks Brothers windowpane pinpoint buttondown, Brooks Brothers blue silk knit tie, and Lands' End khaki dress twills with O'Connell's surcingle belt. On the feets, PRL socks and LL Bean shoes.


----------



## gamma68

Dapper Chap said:


> [/URL][/IMG]Is this "trad' enough?? Needless to say, I like my tweeds


Welcome, Dapper. Nice tweeds. It's getting beyond tweed weather for us in the Midwestern U.S., but it's always nice to see tweed. Can you please provide details on your items pictured?


----------



## RT-Bone

Cool and wet here in NYC today. Honestly, I don't hate this kind of weather. 

Top:
-BB supima cotton cable knit sweater - got this for $23 at the factory store in Freeport recently - it's mainline, too - not 346;
-Rugby OCBD

Bottom:
-Jack Donelly Dalton slim fit chinos
-Leather Man belt
-Sperry Gold Cups








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Nice sweater, and great belt, RT!


----------



## RT-Bone

Duvel said:


> Nice sweater, and great belt, RT!


Thank you!


----------



## stcolumba

Brooks Bros: very old OCBD and tie.

Trad hymn descants.


----------



## Duvel

Bengal stripe!


















I'm not sure everything works, but some days ya just gotta say, you know... . In hindsight, I might've gone with some tan chinos instead. But whatever.


----------



## Duvel

Perfection, stcolumba. 


stcolumba said:


> Brooks Bros: very old OCBD and tie.
> 
> Trad hymn descants.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel, Very Nice, + for the Bengal Stripe and solid tie combination and keeping it simple.


----------



## fred johnson

st,
Beautiful, classic and not studied or fussed with rig.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred johnson.



fred johnson said:


> Duvel, Very Nice, + for the Bengal Stripe and solid tie combination and keeping it simple.


----------



## mjo_1

Reuben, is that a Cobalt you're driving? I've got a 226 myself. 385 hp 454 mag mpi, complete with corsa captain's call exhaust and an alpine/kicker marine stereo (insert Tim Allen grunts here)


----------



## Pappa

stcolumba said:


> Home early! A gorgeous afternoon and time to ride 25+ miles on the bike trail.
> Brooks Bros bow tie, shirt, and PS
> 
> Wish my bicycle looked like this:


Oh Man, ya ride a Fixy?? Ya need that brain bucket if ya do!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Newly thrifted Hathaway twill shirt.
Changed the navy chinos for a pair of Bill's stone khakis and wellies later in the day for some fishing.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to all those who like my pictures and to those who post pictures of themselves. Those of you who live in Los Angeles might notice that I am standing amongst the hundreds of potted palms at the place where Iranians go to get married, although I was not going to an Iranian wedding there.

Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy chalk stripe suit, Brooksease PPBD graph check shirt, black, blue, and white repp tie, Irish linen handkerchief, black calf belt, black socks, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands........


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I'm posting a picture of my face in order to figure out if I understand Alan Flusser's advice about high- and low-contrast complexions. Yeah, I probably don't. The jacket is a Samuelsohn wool-silk-linen find (sack!); trousers Bill's glen plaid, cotton; shoes, Jomoc; tie, Brooks; shirt, Brooks no-iron.


----------



## stcolumba

ThePopinjay said:


> Newly thrifted Hathaway twill shirt.
> Changed the navy chinos for a pair of Bill's stone khakis and wellies later in the day for some fishing.


What a terrific looking shirt!


----------



## stcolumba

Thank you, Fred and Duval, for the kind comments.

No one can equal Roycru's posts for either attire or venue.


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> I enjoy these cool, sun-dappled walks to work. I'm in my Lord Baxter two-button sack jacket, Brooks Brothers windowpane pinpoint buttondown, Brooks Brothers blue silk knit tie, and Lands' End khaki dress twills with O'Connell's surcingle belt. On the feets, PRL socks and LL Bean shoes.


One of your best posts. The tie is perfect.


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Cool and wet here in NYC today. Honestly, I don't hate this kind of weather.
> 
> Top:
> -BB supima cotton cable knit sweater - got this for $23 at the factory store in Freeport recently - it's mainline, too - not 346;
> -Rugby OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -Jack Donelly Dalton slim fit chinos
> -Leather Man belt
> -Sperry Gold Cups
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this sweater and belt!


----------



## Patrick06790

Chambray Brooks jacket
Pink JAB pinpoint
Purple knit tie
LE "Lighthouse" chinos
Press socks
Modern Weejuns I rigged with a home topy
30 extra pounds - 10 of it in the form of hair

Of course you can't see any of this since I put it in black and white


----------



## RT-Bone

Howdy. 

Top:
-Lands' End Baird McNutt linen jacket
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE Canvas chinos
-dirty J.Crew bucks






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

RT-Bone said:


> Howdy. Top: -Lands' End Baird McNutt linen jacket -BB OCBD Bottom: -LE Canvas chinos -dirty J.Crew bucks Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How do you like LE linen blazer? Is it that the one from STP? How is the thickness and coolness of the linen?


----------



## RT-Bone

sskim3 said:


> How do you like LE linen blazer? Is it that the one from STP? How is the thickness and coolness of the linen?


I have both patterns - got one directly from LE, the other from STP. It starts off stiff and softens over time. It's a bit thick but that seems to help keep structure. Great for days in the 65-80 range - would be a bit warm above that.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Duvel – I think you wear the olive chinos there quite well. I have trouble with those high-contrast bengal stripes, but the dark knit tie works very well.

SlideGuitarist, I forget Flusser's advice on low-contrast complexions (best guess: if you don't have a lot of contrast from the neck up, don't wear a lot of contrast from the neck down). Either way, I think you look fine in both this rig and your recent post where you have on a darker jacket (the foot-on-sink one). In that case, the stronger glasses frame helps.

How do you like the Jomocs? They look great.


----------



## katch

Duvel - Where's the knit tie from?


----------



## Duvel

Brooks Brothers.



katch said:


> Duvel - Where's the knit tie from?


----------



## Duvel

I have to say, I do, too, a little bit. Probably don't need more of these, and probably won't wear often, but I like having the option. I'll have to give more thought to how best to wear it. Worn with a dark brown tweed jacket might tone things down a little, perhaps.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Duvel - I think you wear the olive chinos there quite well. *I have trouble with those high-contrast bengal stripes,* but the dark knit tie works very well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> ...
> SlideGuitarist, I forget Flusser's advice on low-contrast complexions (best guess: if you don't have a lot of contrast from the neck up, don't wear a lot of contrast from the neck down). Either way, I think you look fine in both this rig and your recent post where you have on a darker jacket (the foot-on-sink one). In that case, the stronger glasses frame helps.
> 
> How do you like the Jomocs? They look great.


Thanks, that's more or less what I thought re: Flusser. I used to have black hair, but those days are gone. I was wearing a darker blue tie earlier in the day, which stood out far too much among all those lighter colors, but bought that one at the Georgetown Brooks Bros. store later. Several of the mogador ties are on sale right now, btw.

I like the look of the Jomocs--unfussy, and capable of being dressed up (they look quite suitable with pressed chinos, btw)--but for myself, I should have preferred a PTB with a more rounded toe, and more laces, to mitigate the tendency that my feet have to slide outward. I know you didn't ask about my feet, but that would be a consideration if you were thinking of buying some; it's why I'm wary of loafers.


----------



## Fading Fast

*Slide Guitarist* re Flusser - my head hurt after reading and re-reading all the guidelines on color, tone, etc. he had in his book. What I took out of it is if you can remember one of the rules - good for you. I chose to take the grey-blue eyes and dark hair goes well with colors from the grey-blue family (versus earth tone colors), which I had kinda already known about myself.

As to you, I think your outfit and colors work very well for you, but since I only remember one of his rules and left my color wheel in the store where I never bought it, I have no idea how you align to Flusser's advice - but, again, it looks good to me. I have noticed that as my hair "transitions' from dark to grey, my dove grey sweaters work better for me.

*Popinjay *(or maybe it should be, owing to your no-longer-as-regular poster status, Pop-in-and-out-jay), to echo stcolumba, fantastic shirt. With almost anyone else, I'd say happenstance, but with you, I'd bet you thoughtfully echoed its pattern in the lining of your coat (well done if intentional or not).

*stcolumba* - as always, you set a high bar in style and fit, but my favorite post of yours recently was of that gorgeous bike.

*Duvel*, on paper, I doubt your jacket and shirt patterns work together, but in real life they look great (which says something very positive about your skills and something about the limitation of rules). And the knit tie was a perfect compliment.

*Roycru* - very elegant - simple, classic and outstanding. It highlights your talents - you can turn the volume up (as you have in some recent posts) or down (as in this one) and both looks work great for you.


----------



## fred johnson

Today, easy meeting with a town planner.
Top: BB Country Club Blazer, BB OCBD
Bottom: not shown, the usual M1's + CH tassels


----------



## Duvel

Wow. That is a great looking shirt, fred johnson.



fred johnson said:


> Today, easy meeting with a town planner.
> Top: BB Country Club Blazer, BB OCBD
> Bottom: not shown, the usual M1"s + Cole-Haan tassels


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Duvel said:


> I have to say, I do, too, a little bit. Probably don't need more of these, and probably won't wear often, but I like having the option. I'll have to give more thought to how best to wear it. Worn with a dark brown tweed jacket might tone things down a little, perhaps.


I love them with sweaters and no tie, but i find them much harder to pair with a patterned tie than something a little lower contrast.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks, that's more or less what I thought re: Flusser. I used to have black hair, but those days are gone. I was wearing a darker blue tie earlier in the day, which stood out far too much among all those lighter colors, but bought that one at the Georgetown Brooks Bros. store later. Several of the mogador ties are on sale right now, btw.
> 
> I like the look of the Jomocs--unfussy, and capable of being dressed up (they look quite suitable with pressed chinos, btw)--but for myself, I should have preferred a PTB with a more rounded toe, and more laces, to mitigate the tendency that my feet have to slide outward. I know you didn't ask about my feet, but that would be a consideration if you were thinking of buying some; it's why I'm wary of loafers.


I like it with the lighter tie, though I wonder if the reason the dark blue tie didn't work wasn't because it overwhelmed _you_, but because it overwhelmed the rest of the rig.

And I hear you on the PTB front.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to all those who like my pictures and to those who post pictures of themselves. Those of you who live in Los Angeles might notice that I am standing amongst the hundreds of potted palms at the place where Iranians go to get married, although I was not going to an Iranian wedding there.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brooksease navy chalk stripe suit, Brooksease PPBD graph check shirt, black, blue, and white repp tie, Irish linen handkerchief, black calf belt, black socks, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands........


Gosh, ya should have gone to a wedding, that is a perfect TRAD rig for a wedding!! Looking great and your friend does a wonderful job of capturing you and the surroundings!! Keep it up guy.


----------



## Reuben

From a wedding last night:










And today:


----------



## adoucett

^ I'm green with envy


----------



## Jovan

Suit: Black Lapel
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Nautica
Pocket square: Kent Wang
Shoes: Allen Edmonds





Suit: Point Click Tailor
Shirt: Ledbury
Tie: Michael Kors
Pocket square: Kent Wang
Cufflinks: Express
Shoes: Allen Edmonds




https://imageshack.com/i/eyTFYif0j


----------



## Tahmasp

J Press 3/2 sack tweed, Mercer & Sons pinpoint BD (thanks Reuben), Ben Silver repp tie, Lee denim, Quoddy canoe mocs


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Reuben said:


>


Are those Rancourts in shell? Or just well cared for chromexcel?


----------



## Reuben

GenuineWeejun said:


> Are those Rancourts in shell? Or just well cared for chromexcel?


Brand new Allen Edmond Maritimes in chromexcel. Bought 'em as a pair of seconds, but I can't tell. Shell boat shoes seem kinda uncomfortable, no?


----------



## Reuben

Tahmasp said:


> J Press 3/2 sack tweed, Mercer & Sons pinpoint BD (thanks Reuben), Ben Silver repp tie, Lee denim, Quoddy canoe mocs


Dang! I'm pretty strongly against jeans and sport coats usually, but you're forcing me to reconsider that stance.


----------



## Tahmasp

Reuben said:


> Dang! I'm pretty strongly against jeans and sport coats usually, but you're forcing me to reconsider that stance.


I'm not exactly a full-on partisan for jeans and sport coats, but I definitely think it's OK to inject a more playful, casual vibe into dressier clothes and jeans can accomplish that. Definitely a case-by-case kind of thing, though.


----------



## Spin Evans

TahmasP, that is an impeccable outfit, rug, and flooring. Relaxed and without pretension.


----------



## Tahmasp

Spin Evans said:


> TahmasP, that is an impeccable outfit, rug, and flooring. Relaxed and without pretension.


Why thank you!


----------



## ThePopinjay

Tahmasp said:


> J Press 3/2 sack tweed, Mercer & Sons pinpoint BD (thanks Reuben), Ben Silver repp tie, Lee denim, Quoddy canoe mocs


Best thing I've seen around here in a while. Good stuff!


----------



## Fading Fast

Tahmasp, the only thing that competes with your outstanding sport coat (I love the material) and shoes (I really want a pair of Quoddy's but have been too cheap to pull the trigger) is your incredible floor and rug - they are both beautiful. That floor has to be in some fantastic old building / house.


----------



## Tahmasp

Fading Fast said:


> Tahmasp, the only thing that competes with your outstanding sport coat (I love the material) and shoes (I really want a pair of Quoddy's but have been too cheap to pull the trigger) is your incredible floor and rug - they are both beautiful. That floor has to be in some fantastic old building / house.


Thank you! The rug is an old hand-me-down that has seen better days, and my apartment is in a very quirky old brick building that was built in 1882 and has probably been remodeled once between then and now. It's in the Financial District, adjacent to Fraunces Tavern if you know the area. When my friends and I found the space, it was essentially being used to store broken furniture, we spent a week cleaning it up and now it's as charming as a place with barely-functioning utilities can be!


----------



## sskim3

It's June and it's in the 60's in NYC. Technically across the Hudson in Jersey...

HSM navy pinstripe suit
JAB ecru ocbd
JPress ancient madder tie
JAB pocket square
AE shoes (unseen)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Reuben said:


> Brand new Allen Edmond Maritimes in chromexcel. Bought 'em as a pair of seconds, but I can't tell. Shell boat shoes seem kinda uncomfortable, no?


Maybe if you want a dressier, evening boat shoe, and are not opting for these:










No?


----------



## Reuben

GenuineWeejun said:


> Maybe if you want a *dressier, evening boat shoe*, and are not opting for these:
> 
> No?


I'm sorry, but no. Dressy boat shoes are as much of an oxymoron as formal sweat pants. As far as shell boat shoes go, I just imagine the break-in would be miserable and they'd never be quite as cool and comfortable as any regular leather.


----------



## GenuineWeejun

Reuben said:


> I'm sorry, but no. Dressy boat shoes are as much of an oxymoron as formal sweat pants. As far as shell boat shoes go, I just imagine the break-in would be miserable and they'd never be quite as cool and comfortable as any regular leather.


I agree with you fully. Was trying some irony but it didn't translate well to the internet. I should have learnt this by now.
Anyways, great looking boat shoes. Here are my Rancourts to compare. Tan sole version.


----------



## adoucett

Casual tasting at the local winery


----------



## gamma68

Attended a fundraising event for Detroit's Pewabic Pottery:

Lands' End Baird McNutt Irish linen jacket
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Robert Talbott silk bow tie
J Crew linen pocket square
Austin Jeffers belt (unseen)
J Crew khakis
Marcoliani Milano socks​ Ralph Lauren Polo saddle shoes


----------



## Fading Fast

Tahmasp said:


> Thank you! The rug is an old hand-me-down that has seen better days, and my apartment is in a very quirky old brick building that was built in 1882 and has probably been remodeled once between then and now. It's in the Financial District, adjacent to Fraunces Tavern if you know the area. When my friends and I found the space, it was essentially being used to store broken furniture, we spent a week cleaning it up and now it's as charming as a place with barely-functioning utilities can be!


My first business lunch ever when I started working in finance in the '80s was at Fraunces Tavern. I've always loved that area of the Financial District as the buildings are so much older than the rest of the District and have a bit of a time travel back to the 1800s feel to them. Great area to live as it has so much more residential housing now then when I worked down there.

And Gamma, fantastic outfit (I own some Baird McNutt linen shirts and pants from J.Crew and love them - it's a bit softer linen and, my experience has been that, it wrinkles slightly less). That said, the most Trad thing in your very Trad post could be the turtle - nothing new or flashy about a turtle.


----------



## RT-Bone

Here is the other pattern of the Lands' End Baird McNutt linen jacket - I think this pattern is more versatile, but perhaps more boring as well. Paired here with a BB OCBD. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FF, for your nice comments. 

Quick turnaround this morning for a client meeting:









BB 3/2 sack blazer, OCBD, silk pocket square, cotton argyle socks
RLP silk repp tie
Austin Jeffers belt
J Crew khakis
AE Bradley NSTs


----------



## adoucett

Absolutely perfect, Gamma! Beautiful blazer.


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FF, for your nice comments.
> 
> Quick turnaround this morning for a client meeting:
> 
> BB 3/2 sack blazer, OCBD, silk pocket square, cotton argyle socks
> RLP silk repp tie
> Austin Jeffers belt
> J Crew khakis
> AE Bradley NSTs


I have that same blazer - love it - and love how it looks here.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Gamma and RT- good looking linen jackets!


----------



## NorthMan

55 and windy today. Still tweed weather in my book 

RL Yarmouth ocbd
Pierre Cardin (vintage, non-crappy) tie
M Schwartz & Co 3/2 tweed 
Banana Republic cotton/cashmere/Angora rabbit wool sweater vest
Land's End khakis
Ecco made-in-USA cotton-cashmere socks
Dexter pennies








[/URL]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL]


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This week. Started off cold and ended in back in 80s.


----------



## g3org3y

My first ever 'rig photos'. Sorry about terrible quality (and in retrospect dirty mirror!) but hopefully gives you an idea of the outfit.

Registry office wedding (not my own!)
- Ralph Lauren Polo blue blazer
- Tommy Hilfiger white shirt
- M&S pink/blue tie
- Thomas Pink white silk pocket square
- Ted Baker tan belt
- Gap chinos
- Loake tan brogues










And later on for the informal evening event:
- Ralph Lauren white/blue stripe button down shirt (2 buttons open, no T shirt)
- Orange/blue paisley pocket square from ebay
- Rest of the ensemble as above


----------



## sskim3

Casual date night on a cool summer evening. 

Hickey freeman blazer
Calloway golf shirt
Old navy cargo shorts
No brand espadrilles 
Banana republic hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

g3org3y, you look great! To be honest, you look sort of American. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## g3org3y

SlideGuitarist said:


> g3org3y, you look great! To be honest, you look sort of American. Not that there's anything wrong with that...


:beer: Thanks!

I've been meaning to contribute photos for a while but unfortunately getting ready for work in the morning is such a rush I usually don't have the time. Hopefully I'll be able to get more (better quality!) photos up in the future.


----------



## Fading Fast

g2org3y - excellent. Very classic. And I love the shoes, they give the outfit an added punch.

sskim3 - the hat works for you (kudos) and I like the "no-name" espadrilles (and I bet Shaver doesn't). The shirt has an early "Mad Men" feel and, overall, the outfit just works for you (quirky Trad, but you pull it off).


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

Sunday - white linen and beagles


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Tahmasp

^ Outstanding!


----------



## stcolumba

Old tie; new specs. (Warby Parker)


----------



## Ensiferous

Yesterday afternoon-


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous, great example of why Trad clothes are timeless and classic. Everything you have on looks great, not dated, and natural. And I love your rug as well.


----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


>


Love that blazer. As usual, I ask where it's from.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> g2org3y - excellent. Very classic. And I love the shoes, they give the outfit an added punch. sskim3 - the hat works for you (kudos) and I like the "no-name" espadrilles (and I bet Shaver doesn't). The shirt has an early "Mad Men" feel and, overall, the outfit just works for you (quirky Trad, but you pull it off).


 Thanks! Now I got official word that work is now casual dress all summer. Only criteria is shirt needs a collar, no shorts, and no birkenstocks...  Now if I only had enough madras pants for every day of the week....


----------



## Patrick06790

I forgot I had this Southwick jacket. Nice on a cool overcast windy day.

Somehow I look like a Don Martin drawing these days. Not quite Fester Bestertester, not exactly Karbunkle. Something in between.


----------



## g3org3y

@Patrick06790 - lovely tie. :cool2:



Fading Fast said:


> g2org3y - excellent. Very classic. And I love the shoes, they give the outfit an added punch.


Thanks for the kind words. They are getting more and more wear since purchase. Glad I bought them now.

Today's work outfit (again rubbish photo sorry).

M&S worsted blue (with subtle red/blue squared pattern) jacket
PRL button down blue shirt
M&S red striped tie
Ebay red/blue paisley pattern pocket square
Brown belt (no fancy brand)
Gap cream chinos
Lambretta brown desert boots (same colour as belt)


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Ensiferous, great example of why Trad clothes are timeless and classic. Everything you have on looks great, not dated, and natural. And I love your rug as well.


Fading Fast, thank you.

Katch, navy blazer is Press.


----------



## Reuben

Tahmasp said:


> ^ Outstanding!


Thanks man, and (like I said earlier) right back at you for that tweed and jeans fit, excellent use of that pink uni-stripe. I miss that sort of weather already, though I shouldn't complain since we've had a fairly temperate summer thus far. We didn't even start hitting the low 90's until the end of May!

If you want another idea of how to wear that shirt, here's me wearing it in a more summery outfit:










And continuing the madras love, today I wore this little beauty, one of half a dozen summery pastel beauties from TweedyDon:


----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


> Fading Fast, thank you.
> 
> Katch, navy blazer is Press.


Thanks, it's perfect. Is it a lighter weight version since you put on white buttons?


----------



## Ensiferous

katch, thanks. It came with those buttons, but I have had trocas top shell buttons put onto other blazers, both cotton and wool, when going for the other-than-brass effect.


----------



## L-feld

Rube - you're killing in lately.

In other news, today, as I walked into the lobby of my building and placed my laptop bag in the X-Ray machine, the FPS officer standing at the metal detector asked me to unbutton my sport jacket. Nervously, I complied, expecting him to check for some sort of contraband. Instead he just smiled and said "you're good. I just wanted to make sure your gig line was in check."

The little things make life worth living.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvort

L-feld said:


> Rube - you're killing in lately.
> 
> In other news, today, as I walked into the lobby of my building and placed my laptop bag in the X-Ray machine, the FPS officer standing at the metal detector asked me to unbutton my sport jacket. Nervously, I complied, expecting him to check for some sort of contraband. Instead he just smiled and said "you're good. I just wanted to make sure your gig line was in check."
> 
> The little things make life worth living.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Props to him for the educated clothing humor 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

NorthMan said:


> 55 and windy today. Still tweed weather in my book
> 
> RL Yarmouth ocbd
> Pierre Cardin (vintage, non-crappy) tie
> M Schwartz & Co 3/2 tweed
> Banana Republic cotton/cashmere/Angora rabbit wool sweater vest
> Land's End khakis
> Ecco made-in-USA cotton-cashmere socks
> Dexter pennies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Lovely coat!!


----------



## Patrick06790

On deadline


----------



## gamma68

This is how I summer:



Ralph Lauren Polo polo shirt
BB madras shorts
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## Duvel

Nothing special today, just a variation on the Working Stiff Uniform: Brooks pink ocbd, O'Connell's burgundy surcingle, Lands End chinos (with both crease and crotch wrinkles), PRL burgandy socks, and LL Bean blucher mocs. Glasses, in pocket, by Oliver Peoples.

Expected high temperature: 91 degrees-F. Expected wear of sport coat: None.


----------



## Duvel

It's almost a wardrobe item, as much as I carry it around with me. The Parker Pens Jotter. Available at your favorite office supply store for around $12. When I read about it recently on another Forum member's blog, I recalled that this is the pen my father always favored, especially in his early teaching years. So I picked one up! The office supply place I patronized did not carry it in a nice gift case or anything so special--it hung in the usual plastic casing with all the other Bics and Papermates and the like.

I feel that in a small way I honor my father's memory with this mundane nod to the past. And it's a good pen! It is, as the blog spot mentions, suggestive of early 1960s innovation and sleekness, and it is a humble and yet handsome alternative to today's ugly, plasticky, gimmicky pens.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, my Dad, too, carried a Parker Jotter. He always had one with him and grumbled (not something out of the ordinary for him) if he, for some reason, had to use another pen. It was - for me as a little kid - something that was just part of my Dad. I own the exact one in your image and use it to, in a small way, to honor his memory.

It is funny how little things - a pen (and not a fancy one - not Cross or something like that) - can be so identified in our minds with a person. Mennon Aftershave is my Dad - that's what it is to me. He used it every morning of his life. I could go on, but won't bore everyone - but your / your Dad's pen hit home.


----------



## Duvel

I hear you, Fading. Even in his last days, when he could barely function, my dad grumbled when he couldn't find his Parker pen. There's a comfort in the familiar, in the small things.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I hear you, Fading. Even in his last days, when he could barely function, my dad grumbled when he couldn't find his Parker pen. There's a comfort in the familiar, in the small things.


He had five refill cartridges on hand at all times. As if he was going to burn through four of them in a week - really?


----------



## Duvel

Wow! Well, I'm hooked. I've been looking at other Jotter styles. I want more!



Fading Fast said:


> He had five refill cartridges on hand at all times.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Same ole, same ole.


----------



## Reuben

Got a little chilly and damp this evening, especially for the time of year:



















Orvis harrington, Gitman shirt, Cole Haan belt, Bill's khakis, and Sebago MiM chromexcel campsides


----------



## Duvel

Another lovely summer day with expected temperature near 90 degrees-F and a good dose of humidity as well. The Lands' End shirt is old as the hills but made of a light, breathable, must-iron cotton. Also making an appearance, a Torino surcingle by way of O'Connell's, Lands' End chinos, Timex Field Expedition with J. Crew NATO strap, and beat-up Bass bucks. Also wearing, but not noticeable, a good layer of 55 spf sunblock from Neutragena and a Bailey of Hollywood panama hat for the noggin--block those rays, kids!


----------



## Duvel

What I carry. No bag, no briefcase, just a pen, a Moleskine, and eyeglasses in their case.


----------



## mankson

Duvel said:


> What I carry. No bag, no briefcase, just a pen, a Moleskine, and eyeglasses in their case.


Is that a Parker Jotter?


----------



## Duvel

It is.



mankson said:


> Is that a Parker Jotter?


----------



## LeeLo

Delighted to grace the local courthouse to perform my civic duty today. Decided to go sans tie in an effort to beat the heat.

BB "346" (from the good ole' days) 3/2 navy hopsack blazer
BB OCBD
J Crew Essential Chinos
AE Patriots


----------



## ran23

After days of 105 and 100, I thought I would chance my Navy blazer, khakis, white pinpoint BD and vintage Red Talbott with tan suede lace ups. morning wear, getting hot already.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous said:


>


How wide is that tie? I know it seems like a pedantic question. It looks great. I'm just trying to understand what I'm looking at when something looks good to me.


----------



## Fading Fast

mankson said:


> Is that a Parker Jotter?


Tied up yesterday, so just catching up. How funny is that?

It could become the Where's Waldo of pens.


----------



## katch

How is the fit of the old 346 blazers? Do they run true to Brooks current sizing?



LeeLo said:


> Delighted to grace the local courthouse to perform my civic duty today. Decided to go sans tie in an effort to beat the heat.
> 
> BB "346" (from the good ole' days) 3/2 navy hopsack blazer
> BB OCBD
> J Crew Essential Chinos
> AE Patriots


----------



## Duvel

When the rain comes, they run and hide their heads. But I don't. I put on my LL Bean rain slicker and head on out there.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duval very nice. And the absolute right color.


----------



## Spin Evans

katch said:


> How is the fit of the old 346 blazers? Do they run true to Brooks current sizing?


From what I've read, 346's listed size is close to the actual chest measurement; therefore, they're generally smaller than standard sizing.


----------



## Orsini

Duvel said:


> Another lovely summer day with expected temperature near 90 degrees-F and a good dose of humidity as well. The Lands' End shirt is old as the hills but made of a light, breathable, must-iron cotton. Also making an appearance, a Torino surcingle by way of O'Connell's, Lands' End chinos, Timex Field Expedition with J. Crew NATO strap, and beat-up Bass bucks. Also wearing, but not noticeable, a good layer of 55 spf sunblock from Neutragena and a Bailey of Hollywood panama hat for the noggin--block those rays, kids!


This looks good.

I particularly like the shoes.


----------



## Ensiferous

SlideGuitarist said:


> How wide is that tie? I know it seems like a pedantic question. It looks great. I'm just trying to understand what I'm looking at when something looks good to me.


SG, thanks. Both are 3.25" wide.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous said:


> SG, thanks. Both are 3.25" wide.


You're a slimmer guy than me. On you that tie looks luxuriantly virile. I have 3.75" ties, and I'm trying to decide if they look dated, or just fine _on me_ (44L, usually).


----------



## LeeLo

katch said:


> How is the fit of the old 346 blazers? Do they run true to Brooks current sizing?


I couldn't say for certain as this one has no size tag. I found this by searching for my measurements off eBay and is what I recommend to everyone else. The old 346 line is quality stuff and should not be put in the same category with the current 346 line. The shoulders on this jacket are top-notch and about as natural as they come.


----------



## Dmontez

Today I decided to go with mid grey wool, and whiskey shell. I rather liked it.


----------



## mjo_1

Cable Car Poplin
BB PPBD, Pink
BB tie
AE Strand, Chili


----------



## Duvel

Casual Friday at the office, thus the linen/silk blend jacket.


----------



## g3org3y

Reportedly due to be the hottest day of the year so far in and around London. As such, thought it about time to get out the linen blazer.

William Hunt cream linen blazer
Polo RL blue stripped OCBD shirt
Savile Row Company blue/floral patterned tie
Ebay blue/orange silk pocket square
Gap blue cords
Ted Baker tan belt
Loake tan brogues (I was originally going to wear my other darker brogues but felt a light jacket, required some lighter footwear).


----------



## sisco

Excellent Rig RT


----------



## sisco

Duvel said:


> It's almost a wardrobe item, as much as I carry it around with me. The Parker Pens Jotter. Available at your favorite office supply store for around $12. When I read about it recently on another Forum member's blog, I recalled that this is the pen my father always favored, especially in his early teaching years. So I picked one up! The office supply place I patronized did not carry it in a nice gift case or anything so special--it hung in the usual plastic casing with all the other Bics and Papermates and the like.
> 
> I feel that in a small way I honor my father's memory with this mundane nod to the past. And it's a good pen! It is, as the blog spot mentions, suggestive of early 1960s innovation and sleekness, and it is a humble and yet handsome alternative to today's ugly, plasticky, gimmicky pens.


It is, as the blog spot mentions, suggestive of early 1960s innovation and sleekness, and it is a humble and yet handsome alternative to today's ugly, plasticky, gimmicky pens.

I'm sold, bought two today.


----------



## adept

Hi folks - I'm new and have had a great time browsing this thread. I asked a question on the other board and it was suggested to shop at a thrift store...turned out to be highly productive. Please pardon the technical quality, which leaves a lot to be desired.

(_Edited to re-size the pics_)

De La Renta sack, thrifted
Eddie Bauer shirt
No name tie, thrifted
Eddie Bauer slacks
Bass wings
Citizen Eco-Drive wrist-watch


----------



## FiscalDean

Duvel said:


> Casual Friday at the office, thus the linen/silk blend jacket.


Great tie, who is the maker?


----------



## Duvel

Thank you. Robert Talbott (for Nordstrom).



FiscalDean said:


> Great tie, who is the maker?


----------



## Fading Fast

sisco said:


> It is, as the blog spot mentions, suggestive of early 1960s innovation and sleekness, and it is a humble and yet handsome alternative to today's ugly, plasticky, gimmicky pens.
> 
> I'm sold, bought two today.


Congrats and enjoy. The Jotter pen will stage a comeback one small forum post at a time. Duvel, our work here is only beginning.


----------



## Duvel

I'll do my part. I'd like to pick up a couple more in the colored barrels.



Fading Fast said:


> Congrats and enjoy. The Jotter pen will stage a comeback one small forum post at a time. Duvel, our work here is only beginning.


----------



## sisco

Very Nice.


----------



## sisco

adept said:


> Hi folks - I'm new and have had a great time browsing this thread. I asked a question on the other board and it was suggested to shop at a thrift store...turned out to be highly productive. Please pardon the technical quality, which leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> (_Edited to re-size the pics_)
> 
> De La Renta sack, thrifted
> Eddie Bauer shirt
> No name tie, thrifted
> Eddie Bauer slacks
> Bass wings
> Citizen Eco-Drive wrist-watch


Very Nice


----------



## sisco

Dmontez said:


> Today I decided to go with mid grey wool, and whiskey shell. I rather liked it.


Whiskey Shells look great!


----------



## wwilson

Fading Fast said:


> Congrats and enjoy. The Jotter pen will stage a comeback one small forum post at a time. Duvel, our work here is only beginning.


Whatever you do, don't look at EDCforums' pen and pencil forum...


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I'll do my part. I'd like to pick up a couple more in the colored barrels.


I have the all-brushed silver colored one like you do, but my Dad always carried the black colored barrel one. I looked in the local CVS, Walgreens and Staples and couldn't find any - do you buy yours on line?


----------



## Fading Fast

wwilson said:


> Whatever you do, don't look at EDCforums' pen and pencil forum...


I will admit, you made me look. But I quickly exited as I do not need another "thing" to get into that will encourage me to buy something else. I like my Jotter and am going to avoid catching the interesting pen / pencil collector bug.


----------



## Duvel

I bought mine at Staples. I saw a couple more options there, including a blue barrel and one with a mesh-like design on the top part, under the arrow. No other options, though.

I fear that this may be one of those esoteric pursuits that are going to be difficult in the real world, i.e., we'll probably have to order online.



Fading Fast said:


> I have the all-brushed silver colored one like you do, but my Dad always carried the black colored barrel one. I looked in the local CVS, Walgreens and Staples and couldn't find any - do you buy yours on line?


----------



## adept

> Very Nice


Thank you. Not completely "trad" (e.g. tie), but I really liked it and it did look good, better than in the pics. The jacket has some really nice color characteristics, seen in the close-up, has potential...


----------



## adept

Thanks to these many inspiring pages of creativity, delved into uncharted color territory for myself. Already contemplating a multitude of texture and color layers of nuance, to boost the trad. This thrifting and drifting is a riot...Constructive criticism is welcome.

Anyway, this afternoon:

Eddie Bauer shirt
BB tie, thrifted
Jones New York sack, thrifted
Braggi by Louis Raphael trousers (kind of a sage green)
Breather Wright arch preserver shoes, vintage, thrifted


----------



## Roycru

Thanks to all those who like my pictures and who take the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

Standing in front of the worst place that I ever worked in the over fifty years that I have worked. It's a place so sickening that it even makes a topiary dinosaur throw up. Another former worker described it as a"toxic workplace". The only one of us who was so unlucky as to be transferred there who didn't quit within a few months had a nervous breakdown and was told by his doctor to never go near there again.

Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, sweater vest, PPBD shirt, and tie, Orvis trousers and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers shoes.....


----------



## SlideGuitarist

adept said:


> Thanks to these many inspiring pages of creativity, delved into uncharted color territory for myself. Already contemplating a multitude of texture and color layers of nuance, to boost the trad. This thrifting and drifting is a riot...Constructive criticism is welcome.
> 
> Anyway, this afternoon:
> 
> Eddie Bauer shirt
> BB tie, thrifted
> Jones New York sack, thrifted
> Braggi by Louis Raphael trousers (kind of a sage green)
> Breather Wright arch preserver shoes, vintage, thrifted


I like the soft colors with contrast. Very seasonal!


----------



## Monocle

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

A humble ensemble today, but it really revolves around the great BB tie. Everything thrifted. Q M2M button down, Tasso Elba 3 button cord jacket, R&Y flat front chino. trafalgar belt. J&M's.


----------



## sisco

adept said:


> Thanks to these many inspiring pages of creativity, delved into uncharted color territory for myself. Already contemplating a multitude of texture and color layers of nuance, to boost the trad. This thrifting and drifting is a riot...Constructive criticism is welcome.
> 
> Anyway, this afternoon:
> 
> Eddie Bauer shirt
> BB tie, thrifted
> Jones New York sack, thrifted
> Braggi by Louis Raphael trousers (kind of a sage green)
> Breather Wright arch preserver shoes, vintage, thrifted


----------



## stcolumba

Detroit Tigers colors. #votemiggy


----------



## Rondazzle

stcolumba said:


> Detroit Tigers colors. #votemiggy


A Plus, sir.


----------



## Tahmasp

J Press sack blazer, Mercer pink uni-stripe pinpoint BD, Atkinson's poplin tie, Orvis white ducks, Alden burgundy tassels


----------



## sisco

Tahmasp said:


> J Press sack blazer, Mercer pink uni-stripe pinpoint BD, Atkinson's poplin tie, Orvis white ducks, Alden burgundy tassels


Excellent


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Detroit Tigers colors. #votemiggy


^ I fully endorse everything in StC's post. I'd also like to add #VoteIggy

Brooks Brothers 'Brookscool' orange university stripe
BB ribbon belt and brick garment-dyed chinos
Sperry AO Topsiders
Timex Weekender


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Monocle said:


> A humble ensemble today, but it really revolves around the great BB tie. Everything thrifted. Q M2M button down, Tasso Elba 3 button cord jacket, R&Y flat front chino. trafalgar belt. J&M's.


That tie is bangin'!


----------



## adept

> I like the soft colors with contrast. Very seasonal!


Thank you. Somewhat subdued, the tie pops a bit, but I'm thinking the white shirt and white PS accentuates that a little. I'll keep working at it...


----------



## GRH

Smashing tie, there, Monocle. May I ask how wide?


----------



## Monocle

GRH said:


> Smashing tie, there, Monocle. May I ask how wide?


Its modern script Makers 3-3/4".


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks to all those who like my pictures and who take the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.
> 
> Standing in front of the worst place that I ever worked in the over fifty years that I have worked. It's a place so sickening that it even makes a topiary dinosaur throw up. Another former worker described it as a"toxic workplace". The only one of us who was so unlucky as to be transferred there who didn't quit within a few months had a nervous breakdown and was told by his doctor to never go near there again.
> 
> Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, sweater vest, PPBD shirt, and tie, Orvis trousers and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers shoes.....


Looking warm/cool in SF!! Nice trad stuff!!!

What a bad place, is it a chocolate factory????


----------



## L-feld

My tailor had a fashion show today, so I thought I would give these new Bills small batch pants a spin. Also wearing PRL cotton sack, navy Sebago Trentons, King Louie polo and a Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt.


----------



## Duvel

Wet out there this morning. Wet out there this morning! (Ref: _Glengarry Glen Ross_.)


----------



## g3org3y

L-feld said:


> My tailor had a fashion show today, so I thought I would give these new Bills small batch pants a spin. Also wearing PRL cotton sack, navy Sebago Trentons, King Louie polo and a Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt.


Fair play for having the self confidence to wear the outfit!

For me personally, the trousers are a bit too much, especially when matched with the spotted belt. I do think the fabric would work better as a shirt (all imvho).

@Roycru - dare I ask the nature of said toxic workplace?

@Monocle - great tie. :cool2:


----------



## Duvel

That is a great tie, Monocle!



Monocle said:


> A humble ensemble today, but it really revolves around the great BB tie. Everything thrifted. Q M2M button down, Tasso Elba 3 button cord jacket, R&Y flat front chino. trafalgar belt. J&M's.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I admire your chutzpah, L-Feld. Some of you have been at this longer than I; I'm still working toward a vocabulary (which I suppose means, trying not to spend 30 minutes rifling through my closet every morning). That's why you see this linen herringbone jacket rather often. 

Gamma, I believe that your recent vacation was the first time you let any of us see your boyishly handsome face. The vacation did you good. Go, Tigers! Who is #Iggy, btw: Iguodala? 

I don't think I've accomplished anything spectacular today, but I want to respect Roycru's admonishment to keep trying. Also, I wanted to wear the Tigers' colors. Brooks Bros. linen jacket (not sack...sorry!), Gitman shirt, Ben Silver tie, AE shoes, Brooks Advantage chinos, GoldToe socks (IIRC).


----------



## Z.J.P

Red and Black for tonight. Let's go, Hawks!


----------



## sisco

Duvel said:


> Wet out there this morning. Wet out there this morning! (Ref: _Glengarry Glen Ross_.)


reminder that I need a raincoat.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, sir, you do. One of the best ways to stay dry, and one of the best ways to channel your inner Steve McQueen.

Make it a khaki or stone beltless kneelength trench coat with five buttons, one-button cuffs, two open-slash hip pockets, and a long single vent.



sisco said:


> reminder that I need a raincoat.


----------



## L-feld

A bit more conservative today...





J Keydge hemp jacket
BB linen shirt
All American Khakis poplin
Sebago loafers
Wyler railroad watch


----------



## Dmontez

L-feld said:


> My tailor had a fashion show today, so I thought I would give these new Bills small batch pants a spin. Also wearing PRL cotton sack, navy Sebago Trentons, King Louie polo and a Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I actually quite like the pants. I really like all of the stuff that Bills does in their Small Batch line. The one thing I will say about these, and all Bills that I have noticed. Unless you have them with absolutely no break the part directly above the cuff, and inside the cuff does not look right.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Gamma, I believe that your recent vacation was the first time you let any of us see your boyishly handsome face. The vacation did you good. Go, Tigers! Who is #Iggy, btw: Iguodala?


I like your rig, and your unique pose for the shot, Slide. Well done!

Iggy is Tigers shortstop Jose Iglesias, who (in my view) is fully deserving of starting for the American League in this year's All-Star Game. Fans call Miguel Cabrera "Miggy," and many fans call Iglesias "Iggy."


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> I like your rig, and your unique pose for the shot, Slide. Well done!
> 
> Iggy is Tigers shortstop Jose Iglesias, who (in my view) is fully deserving of starting for the American League in this year's All-Star Game. Fans call Miguel Cabrera "Miggy," and many fans call Iglesias "Iggy."


Gamma, seriously? Did you really think I didn't know that Cabrera is "Miggy"?


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> Gamma, seriously? Did you really think I didn't know that Cabrera is "Miggy"?


LOL, no. Was actually providing the explanation so others not familiar would get the "Iggy" part of the equation.


----------



## Pentheos

L-feld said:


> My tailor had a fashion show today, so I thought I would give these new Bills small batch pants a spin. Also wearing PRL cotton sack, navy Sebago Trentons, King Louie polo and a Barrons-Hunter ribbon belt.


Nice pajamas.


----------



## adept

I'm loving the true trad...you guys would look pretty good sitting on this porch having cocktails before dinner...


----------



## Dmontez

Not a traditional way to post photos here, but both rigs are pretty trad.

My son and I during church on Sunday. My wife kicked him out for barking, so we sat in the car and waited for services to finish. He wore madras and I wore seersucker.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The little guy, giving Dad a driving lesson....priceless! Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## eagle2250

adept said:


> I'm loving the true trad...you guys would look pretty good sitting on this porch having cocktails before dinner...


LOL. Been there, done that...a bit more than 40 years ago! As I recall the day was a bit more overcast, but the visual panorama was virtually identical. It is indeed good that some things seem to never change!


----------



## adept

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Been there, done that...a bit more than 40 years ago! As I recall the day was a bit more overcast, but the visual panorama was virtually identical. It is indeed good that some things seem to never change!


Very good, but what were you wearing...?


----------



## adept

Trad, not trad, cliche trad...not sure, but I'm wearing it...


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, adept. I'd wear the polo untucked, and it's all personal preference, of course.


----------



## Duvel

Today's "trad-ish" triptych. Featuring the workingman's pocket square and a _burgundy_ surcingle.


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> I'm loving the true trad...you guys would look pretty good sitting on this porch having cocktails before dinner...


I was there enjoying the (foggy) view just a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ruvort

adept said:


> I'm loving the true trad...you guys would look pretty good sitting on this porch having cocktails before dinner...





gamma68 said:


> I was there enjoying the (foggy) view just a couple weeks ago.


Forgive my ignorance, but where is that exactly?

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ron_A

ruvort said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but where is that exactly?
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island?? My grandparents loved the place.


----------



## ruvort

Ron_A said:


> Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island?? My grandparents loved the place.


*tips hat* Thank you sir

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

Amazing place...I need to get up there again, with the appropriate attire of course...!


----------



## Duvel

It does look nice.


----------



## TheoProf

I'm on the fence about this Brooks Brothers tie I thrifted but it's growing on me. Is it a keeper?

Seen: 
Brooks Brothers Makers tie
Lands End Hyde Park OCBD (hence the weak collar roll)
English Shop of Princeton navy blazer (courtesy of Tweedy Don)
Not Seen:
AE Strands (Burnished Brown)
AE Manistee Belt (Burnished Brown)
LE Chinos


----------



## SlideGuitarist

+1 on that tie. It seems to be a goldenrod (i.e. somewhat autumnal) color; am I right? But I like it. Even on a slimmer guy like you, that tiny collar seems to be resentful of that wider tie, but you knew that.


----------



## TheoProf

Right on both counts. I think you accurately describe the color. As an aside, it really is too bad that Lands End insists on such a wimpy collar on their tailored fit OCBDs. Other than this detail, I love the fit and fabric.


----------



## adoucett

Today I had a in-person job interview in Cambridge with a prospective employer- my first after graduating from college this Spring.

I wore a navy Southwick 3/2 suit,
Brooks Brothers spread collar
J.McLaughlin tie
Bass Captoes in black
Black leather belt

The interviewer complemented my appearance so I can only assume the outfit did not work against me. 
The position is very competitive- over 200 applicants and only a small handful will be getting interviews so I feel accomplished having come this far. Now I just cross my fingers and wait to see if I get an offer!


----------



## Duvel

Looking sharp, adoucett. Hoping for the best for ya.


----------



## sisco

adept said:


> I'm loving the true trad...you guys would look pretty good sitting on this porch having cocktails before dinner...


Spectacular picture


----------



## bignilk

Sunday



O'connell's sack
BB 132q
BB music bow
BB plaid linen trousers
Bass tan bucks

Apologies for the low quality pic. The patterns don't show. I'm considering hiring a professional photographer to follow me around so I can make better contributions to the forum.


----------



## FJW

Dmontez said:


> Not a traditional way to post photos here, but both rigs are pretty trad.
> 
> My son and I during church on Sunday. My wife kicked him out for barking, so we sat in the car and waited for services to finish. He wore madras and I wore seersucker.


For "barking"...I love it!

Believe me, I've been there many many times when my son was that age. As you've probably realized it's only a phase and he'll soon find something else to annoy his mother. My son is now 30 and nowadays rarely barks in church.


----------



## adept

sisco said:


> Spectacular picture


I'm not taking credit for it...probably a postcard I found on the net...


----------



## sisco

That is a keeper


williamsonb2 said:


> I'm on the fence about this Brooks Brothers tie I thrifted but it's growing on me. Is it a keeper?
> 
> Seen:
> Brooks Brothers Makers tie
> Lands End Hyde Park OCBD (hence the weak collar roll)
> English Shop of Princeton navy blazer (courtesy of Tweedy Don)
> Not Seen:
> AE Strands (Burnished Brown)
> AE Manistee Belt (Burnished Brown)
> LE Chinos


----------



## Duvel

That is too cute! Barking!

I was raised Catholic. My parents, however, told me they didn't introduce me to Sunday Mass until I was well out of diapers. Good for them, but maybe that's why the faith didn't stick with me!



Dmontez said:


> Not a traditional way to post photos here, but both rigs are pretty trad.
> 
> My son and I during church on Sunday. My wife kicked him out for barking, so we sat in the car and waited for services to finish. He wore madras and I wore seersucker.


----------



## L-feld

This is a real winner right here.



bignilk said:


> Sunday


And so is this. Is that jacket chambray?


----------



## zeppacoustic

Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt
Talbott A&S tie
Land's End trousers
Allen Edmonds belt and shoes


----------



## Duvel

Nice tie, zeppa. I like the double four-in-hand knot. It adds a slightly European flair.


----------



## Dmontez

Duvel said:


> That is too cute! Barking!
> 
> I was raised Catholic. My parents, however, told me they didn't introduce me to Sunday Mass until I was well out of diapers. Good for them, but maybe that's why the faith didn't stick with me!


Yeah, my wife started taking him when he was around 6 months old to what we call the "old people" mass at 7:30am and he really enjoys it he likes the music. Personally, I am not a huge fan of that particular faith either, but I also haven't found one that has kept me interested for too long.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The little guy, giving Dad a driving lesson....priceless! Thanks for sharing with us.


I took the picture to show my wife what we did after she kicked us out. It wasn't until after I realized I need to share this, its about as "trad" as it gets.



FJW said:


> For "barking"...I love it!
> 
> Believe me, I've been there many many times when my son was that age. As you've probably realized it's only a phase and he'll soon find something else to annoy his mother. My son is now 30 and nowadays rarely barks in church.


It was quite embarrassing to my wife, and I, but to everyone else it was just high pitched yelps. We knew that's exactly how he imitates our Schnauzer.


----------



## bignilk

L-feld said:


> This is a real winner right here.


It is chambray. Thank you.


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> Looks good, adept. I'd wear the polo untucked, and it's all personal preference, of course.


Thank you for the input, by the way...Especially since I've slimmed down some, I'm liking a tuck-in...plus I can reveal the new braided belt, though I have a surcingle with some color that would go well with this also.

(I have a bud who just came back from a visit to the Grand Hotel. He claims it's called the _Grand _Hotel since that's how much it costs to stay there...LOL)


----------



## zeppacoustic

Duvel said:


> Nice tie, zeppa. I like the double four-in-hand knot. It adds a slightly European flair.


Thanks Duvel.


----------



## Tahmasp

williamsonb2 said:


> I'm on the fence about this Brooks Brothers tie I thrifted but it's growing on me. Is it a keeper?
> 
> Seen:
> Brooks Brothers Makers tie
> Lands End Hyde Park OCBD (hence the weak collar roll)
> English Shop of Princeton navy blazer (courtesy of Tweedy Don)
> Not Seen:
> AE Strands (Burnished Brown)
> AE Manistee Belt (Burnished Brown)
> LE Chinos


Unsolicited feedback, but thought I'd mention that your brow-line glasses compliment your face exceptionally well. Great choice.


----------



## Duvel

Keeping it simple today.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks Tahmasp. I like the glasses a lot. Although my students tell me they make me look like Ed Nigma on Gotham.


----------



## g3org3y

zeppacoustic said:


> Brooks Brothers blazer and shirt
> Talbott A&S tie
> Land's End trousers
> Allen Edmonds belt and shoes


Top outfit imo - love the pocket square, the tie, the watch and the shoes. Very nice indeed.

@williamsonb2 - I think that tie looks great!


----------



## zeppacoustic

^Thanks!


----------



## sskim3

Cloudy mid 70s. Felt like it should be a bow tie kindof day

Ted baker suit
Uniqlo ocbd
Neiman Marcus branded bow tie
JAB pocket square


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Distinguished, sskim! The bow tie color is great with the shirt.



sskim3 said:


> Cloudy mid 70s. Felt like it should be a bow tie kindof day
> 
> Ted baker suit
> Uniqlo ocbd
> Neiman Marcus branded bow tie
> JAB pocket square
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

As the days grow hot and steamy, my attire becomes simple and casual. The jackets hang in the closet, the ties remain in the drawer, the shirt sleeves come up the arm. Will I go so far as to start wearing my short-sleeved polos to the office on casual Friday?


----------



## Oldsport

@Duvel - "Will I go so far as to start wearing my short-sleeved polos to the office on casual Friday?"

Careful there Duvel, it's a slippery slope! That will put you on a path toward shorts and dare I say, jeans....


----------



## Duvel

Aye, that it is, Triathlete, that it is. And from shorts and jeans, how far then to a Steelers jersey or, gasp, a vintage 1980s Van Halen T-shirt?


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Distinguished, sskim! The bow tie color is great with the shirt.


Thank you sir! I looked again and my eyes look funny in the pic. Oh well..


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> ...or, gasp, a vintage 1980s Van Halen T-shirt?


Who??


----------



## Duvel

I know, right?



gamma68 said:


> Who??


----------



## zeppacoustic

SuitSupply linen/wool sports coat
BB shirt
Joel Gayner madras tie
Narragansett Leathers belt
J Crew chinos
AE loafers


----------



## eagle2250

^^You jacket is magnificent...
how can one not love the texture of that fabric....
and the rest of your rig looks pretty darn good as well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Duvel

Outstanding rig, zeppacoustic! Great jacket, and I love the tie.



zeppacoustic said:


> SuitSupply linen/wool sports coat
> BB shirt
> Joel Gayner madras tie
> Narragansett Leathers belt
> J Crew chinos
> AE loafers


----------



## SlideGuitarist

eagle2250 said:


> ^^You jacket is magnificent...
> how can one not love the texture of that fabric....
> and the rest of your rig looks pretty darn good as well! :thumbs-up:


+1, Zeppacoustic!


----------



## Duvel

As inspired by zeppa... but in no way pretending I come close to his excellent look. Madras and ecru today!

Slide and StColumba, I'm using a double four-in-hand knot.


----------



## gamma68

^ Duvel, your shots are taken from such a close range, it's difficult to get a full sense of your rig. But my gut tells me that you've got too many patterns going on between the jacket and tie. The eye has no comfortable resting place.

If the camera on your phone has a timer option, you might try using that to take more long-range shots.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, gamma. I need to get a good tripod as well, to do this. I keep meaning, too.

I deliberated about the pattern mix myself. You could very well be right. I went with my gut, which wasn't rolling over, so...  I like it in a gth kind of way. I also kinda like looking like I don't know what I'm doing.

EDIT: However, if I get two more objections from reasonably reliable sources here, I will change the tie when I go home at noon.



gamma68 said:


> ^ Duvel, your shots are taken from such a close range, it's difficult to get a full sense of your rig. But my gut tells me that you've got too many patterns going on between the jacket and tie. The eye has no comfortable resting place.
> 
> If the camera on your phone has a timer option, you might try using that to take more long-range shots.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Thank you eagle, Duvel, and Slide. Glad I finally tried out SuitSupply. Their minimally lined jackets in linen blends are nice and this one wears cool.


----------



## Shaver

Duvel, I am inclined to agree with gamma - the jacket (lovely as it is - very lovely indeed) has so many differing scales of pattern within it that I would be hesitant to pair it with any stripes or checks. A repeating motif tie would be my first thought for best combination here.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Shaver. I almost went with small-patterned foulard instead. 

Well, there's two. Anyone else?


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> Thank you, Shaver. I almost went with small-patterned foulard instead.
> 
> Well, there's two. Anyone else?


From the neophyte, agree...but, that jacket is gorgeous.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> ...
> I thought I had some pattern matching panache. This morning's rationale: The shirt is solid, no problem there. The jacket is colorful but the grid is fairly tight and small. The tie is colorful, too, but its colors correspond--and, the pattern is a contrast in density, i.e., it is a larger grid, and a grid that is skewed...


Duvel, I'd prefer the irregularity of madras against something less precise than that plaid (a linen or cotton SC). A foulard is definitely indicated.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Slide. I think I've got a brown foulard that might work. Then again, I don't know. My confidence has been shaken. 



SlideGuitarist said:


> Duvel, I'd prefer the irregularity of madras against something less precise than that plaid (a linen or cotton SC). A foulard is definitely indicated.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Thank you, Slide. I think I've got a brown foulard that might work. Then again, I don't know. My confidence has been shaken.


C'mon, I had on a particularly ill-advised combination yesterday...


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> EDIT: However, if I get two more objections from reasonably reliable sources here, I will change the tie when I go home at noon.


It's about the quality of the comments. Not quantity. This applies to comments made as well as received.


----------



## Duvel

I most wholeheartedly concur! My genuine thanks to everyone for the feedback! It has been helpful.



gamma68 said:


> It's about the *quality* of the comments. Not quantity. This applies to comments made as well as received.


It's been an interesting little exercise. I think both work, and actually, I find myself now preferring my first effort.


----------



## Shaver

Only because the second effort is equally ill suited. Far too dark a tie! Here's the Shaver test- squint at yourself in the mirror, all flaws are then revealed


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, but I disagree. I'm convinced that the first is solid. I agree that a lighter tie in the second effort would be a better option but I don't think the dark tie is wrong, as it picks up the brown in the jacket.


----------



## gamma68

I suppose one could sit back and absorb helpful comments provided by other members. Or post and post and post and post and post and post and learn little.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel,

The "first effort" is outstanding, but don't beat yourself up about the madras - the only way to find that not-by-the-numbers uniquely wonderful combination is by taking risks / by trying something that doesn't sound right on paper. 

Sure there will be some misses, but when you hit, you've got something special. The really good dressers are the ones who come up with things that are not standard and the only way to get there is by taking a shot. 

I understood what you were going for, and while it didn't really work, it was a thoughtful miss. And I love the madras tie - you won't struggle to find some great outfits to design around it.


----------



## Duvel

Where does this vitriol come from, gamma? I did not say the feedback was not helpful. It was. I took it, I thought about it, I tried something else, I made up my own mind.

If you would like to turn this into a personal attack, with an apparent special focus on the frequency of my posting, please contact me privately and perhaps we could address these concerns. I think that would be in line with the principle of civility that would govern the forum, no?



gamma68 said:


> I suppose one could sit back and absorb helpful comments provided by other members. Or post and post and post and post and post and post and learn little.


----------



## gamma68

All I'm saying is it's often better to listen than talk. Less is more. Finis.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Fading Fast. That is very thoughtful feedback. Personally, I don't see it as a miss. Some of the combinations I enjoy the most on others are those that are not perfect, by my eye, but that, as you suggest, reach a little and make it personal. I see style rules/guidelines as four walls of a padded room in which you're allowed to go a little crazy.



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel,
> 
> The "first effort" is outstanding, but don't beat yourself up about the madras - the only way to find that not-by-the-numbers uniquely wonderful combination is by taking risks / by trying something that doesn't sound right on paper.
> 
> Sure there will be some misses, but when you hit, you've got something special. The really good dressers are the ones who come up with things that are not standard and the only way to get there is by taking a shot.
> 
> I understood what you were going for, and while it didn't really work, it was a thoughtful miss. And I love the madras tie - you won't struggle to find some great outfits to design around it.


----------



## Duvel

Right. And you're saying that I don't want to learn from the advice of others. Finis.



gamma68 said:


> All I'm saying is it's often better to listen than talk. Less is more. Finis.


----------



## Shaver

Boys, boys- let us not argue. 

I am obliged to mention, however, that the notion of dressing to please oneself is the antithesis of dressing well.


----------



## Duvel

I think there's some good middle ground to aim for. It can't be all about pleasing oneself, nor can it be all about pleasing others. There are guidelines, and there individual preferences, and in between there's a nice balance.

But I don't want to go on about it, for less talk is more talk, or something like that.


----------



## sskim3

Duval - love the coat. Love the tie. Does seem a little busy but I agree I like the rig with the madras better. And isn't sense of style a personal choice? Rock what you wear and be proud of it. 

Now back to our regular scheduled program...





No brand straw hat (still waiting for my panama bobs to come in)
Uniqlo pincord jacket
Jcrew linen cotton shirt
JPress Nantucket red pants
Gold toe shoes
Calvin Klein shoes (I'm sure a million shoes would be better but these are comfortable and first thing I saw... And it takes a shoe shine very well  )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

SSKim, I _must_ have some trousers like those! You look great!

Hey, Duvel, I didn't mean to give you a hard time! I have some ties at the office, and I have to admit that I changed this around until I was happy. I'd already spent too much time fussing over my ensemble in the morning. After that I wondered how the linen's greenish tinge would work. It took a few hours for me stop worrying about it. The shirt is a Brooks Bros. Bengal (is that capitalized?) striped no-iron, in broadcloth, which looked too "finished" with a madras tie:

I had some other madras ties in the office, from TweedyDon, but something didn't seem right about it. Maybe against a slightly rougher pinpoint shirt? In the end I went with this rather shiny repp tie:

I don't think the rust socks do anything for the ensemble: I should have matched the pants (just Brooks Advantage chinos I got for $12), or gone with light blue socks. Sorry for the bathroom selfie; everyone else has already left the office.


----------



## Duvel

Not a problem, Slide. In your case here, I don't dislike the madras tie, but I do like the pop of the yellow against the blue better. 

And, true, while I can't see madras going great with a more finished fabric, I can imagine that pinpoint might be a nice option.


----------



## Shaver

Slide, that second tie- if you will permit me to say so- the yellow and striped, is very nearly the worst possible choice. You are able to observe, I trust, that a portion of the tie appears to be of the same material as the shirt?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> Slide, that second tie- if you will permit me to say so- the yellow and striped, is very nearly the worst possible choice. You are able to observe, I trust, that a portion of the tie appears to be of the same material as the shirt?


It's obvious from the photo, yes. I don't like the bright yellow against the greenish tan of the linen. In the end, a simple blue tie would have been best, no?


----------



## sskim3

Going to the significant other's niece's 1st birthday. 

Brooks brothers linen jacket
Paul stuart shirt 
Levis pants
Ranchero loafers
Dunkin donuts ice coffee 

Enjoy the weekend fellas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, love the collar on that shirt (the collar is one of the first things I look at to get a sense of the quality of a shirt) and, while a bit fuzzy in the picture, the loafers look cool. I think your pants are a bit long which is why they are bunching at the ankles and knees. And, as I sit in my very hot kitchen (air-conditioning doesn't reach into this room - NYC pre-war apartments are very hard to completely air condition) - that ice coffee looks awesome.


----------



## Duvel

Fading, you live in a pre-WWII New York City apartment? I think that is way cool. Or do I just have a romantic misconception?



Fading Fast said:


> sskim3, love the collar on that shirt (the collar is one of the first things I look at to get a sense of the quality of a shirt) and, while a bit fuzzy in the picture, the loafers look cool. I think your pants are a bit long which is why they are bunching at the ankles and knees. And, as I sit in my very hot kitchen (air-conditioning doesn't reach into this room - NYC pre-war apartments are very hard to completely air condition) - that ice coffee looks awesome.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Fading, you live in a pre-WWII New York City apartment? I think that is way cool. Or do I just have a romantic misconception?


Not at all, it is awesome. It is time travel. We live in a pre-WWII rental now, but just bought a pre-WWII coop apartment (the building was built in 1927-28). It has red-oak hardwood floors throughout (all original), a wood-burning fireplace (!) in the living room, all the original doors and hardware. There are 60 apartment in the coop and we have the last all-original (in very good shape) bathroom - subway tiles, grey and white check floors, porcelain fixtures, et al.

We just got from another apartment an original shower head (ours had been replaced) as the owner is ripping out his original bathroom. The floorpan is original (no walls changed, etc.). We looked for a long time to find one that was this original and in our budget. It absolutely has a romantic charm that, for us (it's all just opinion), can't be captured in new architecture.

Here are some random pictures that we used for other reasons (hence, there appears to be no logic to them, but there was at the time we took them):

The foyer's red oak floor (previous owners wall paper and furniture, we are restoring the walls back to their original painted state)


The original brick fireplace


Part of the original bathroom


Original bath/shower faucets


Crazy pretty and original door hinge


All the doors have this original handle


The other bathroom's insane original wall radiator (we are having it restored and put back)


1926 Hungarian Church we see from our bedroom windows


Our bar room (just kidding , but this is one of my favorite bars in the city)


----------



## Shaver

FF that is simply splendid. You are a fortunate fellow, and possessed of fine taste.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> FF that is simply splendid. You are a fortunate fellow, and possessed of fine taste.


Thank you very much - that is very kind of you to say. We worked a long time before it was possible and, then, went on a long search to find it.

While we are having all the challenges and problems you get when restoring - overall, we are incredibly enthusiastic about taking what you see in the pictures is a pretty original apartment and bringing back even more original elements.

We have purchased (on Ebay at reasonable prices - it's been an incredible resource) original-to-the-late-'20s lighting that will replace the modern lighting that has been installed over the years. And all the ceilings are going back up to their original 9+foot height (some had been dropped to put in canister lighting I think it is called). All moldings that were added in later years (like those columns on both sides of the fireplace) are coming out.

It is taking us a long time, because we are doing things like that, but it is such a fun moment when you see the apartment move back in time.


----------



## Duvel

Absolutely great, FF. I second the remarks by the gentleman from Manchester.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Absolutely great, FF. I second the remarks by the gentleman from Manchester.


+1. That is an enviable (in a collegial way) apartment.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel and Slide - thank you both for your kind comments, we feel very fortunate.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> Duvel and Slide - thank you both for your kind comments, we feel very fortunate.


Definitely really cool. Keep us updated because I'm sure many of us would love to see the finished product

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruvort

sskim3 said:


> Definitely really cool. Keep us updated because I'm sure many of us would love to see the finished product
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely second this.

Perhaps we need a "SOYPOR" (Show off your place of residence) thread 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

ruvort said:


> I definitely second this.
> 
> Perhaps we need a "SOYPOR" (Show off your place of residence) thread
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


I like the idea as I've seem some incredible houses or house details in the background of many of our members WAYW thread shots. stcolumba, Upr Crust (on the other side of the house) and Gamma are just a few that come to mind. But maybe it doesn't really fit the point of this forum.


----------



## Shaver

I wholeheartedly endorse the notion. Those WAYWT shots we occasionally endure set amidst domestic squalor are corrosive to the ethos of dressing well. Some sterling examples of orderly and tasteful homes could be very enjoyable, instructional even. I have previously submitted images of my modest, but impeccable, apartment and would be prepared to contribute to the proposed thread.



Fading Fast said:


> I like the idea as I've seem some incredible houses or house details in the background of many of our members WAYW thread shots. stcolumba, Upr Crust (on the other side of the house) and Gamma are just a few that come to mind. But maybe it doesn't really fit the point of this forum.


----------



## vwguy

Dressed for a friend's outdoor wedding, Brooks 3/2 and PS, LE OCBD and linen pants I picked up at the Inlet the day before for only $6.83 and J&M saddle shoes.







Brian


----------



## Fading Fast

vwguy, As I'm looking at your outfit, my mind went, nice (jacket), nice (PS), nice (OCBD), nice (linen pants) and pow! when I got to the shoes. Well done.


----------



## Duvel

I ask that the notion be carried (or does that only work for motions?).

I'm taken aback when I see our impeccable dressers standing in less than impeccable surroundings. It doesn't take much--the most modest house (mine for instance) can look impeccable with a little housecleaning and attention to putting things away. I think of keeping one's place neat and orderly as something of a "trad" ideal. Personally, I can't relax in messy surroundings.



Shaver said:


> I wholeheartedly endorse the notion. Those WAYWT shots we occasionally endure set amidst domestic squalor are corrosive to the ethos of dressing well. Some sterling examples of orderly and tasteful homes could be very enjoyable, instructional even. I have previously submitted images of my modest, but impeccable, apartment and would be prepared to contribute to the proposed thread.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I ask that the notion be carried (or does that only work for motions?).
> 
> I'm taken aback when I see our impeccable dressers standing in less than impeccable surroundings. It doesn't take much--the most modest house (mine for instance) can look impeccable with a little housecleaning and attention to putting things away. I think of keeping one's place neat and orderly as something of a "trad" ideal. Personally, I can't relax in messy surroundings.


+1, I can't relax around clutter or worse - drives me crazy.


----------



## jackizod

Pp k c; +


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to all those who like my pictures and to those who post pictures of themselves.

At an exhibit of a friend's photograph, standing next to one of the displays that include a photograph of a pig, my Chinese zodiac sign, and photographs of a train and of railroad track.

Middishade Madras jacket, Brooks Brothers blue PPBD shirt, Squarextraordinaire blue cotton pocket square, Tie Bar silk knit tie, Leather Man blue and tan surcingle belt, Land's End trousers, white socks, Bass Pomona saddle shoes, and the railroad locomotive tie clip that usually doesn't show in my pictures. It's the same tie clip that I wore fifty years ago today, on June 21st, 1965, when I began my career working for the Santa Fe Railway.


----------



## vwguy

Fading Fast said:


> vwguy, As I'm looking at your outfit, my mind went, nice (jacket), nice (PS), nice (OCBD), nice (linen pants) and pow! when I got to the shoes. Well done.


Thanks! Don't have too many dress up event these days so I try to put something interesting together when I do. Thing I like most about the shoes is while they are saddles, they are subdued.

Brian


----------



## gamma68

VWguy, I really enjoy the rig. I believe I have the same blazer, and the madras pocket square is a nice touch.

Roycru -- happy anniversary!

Here is what I wore this weekend....

First, I visit to the Detroit Institute of Arts and the Diego Rivera murals:





Uniqlo linen jacket
BB linen shirt
LeatherMan Ltd. surcingle belt (unseen)
LE khakis
BB cotton argyle socks
Eastland tassel loafers

Then, a family visit for Father's Day:





Corbin patchwork madras jacket
RLP short-sleeve polo shirt
LeatherMan Ltd. surcingle belt (unseen)
LE khakis
Bruno Piattelli cotton socks
RLP saddle shoes


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to all those who like my pictures and to those who post pictures of themselves.
> 
> At an exhibit of a friend's photograph, standing next to one of the displays that include a photograph of a pig, my Chinese zodiac sign, and photographs of a train and of railroad track.
> 
> Middishade Madras jacket, Brooks Brothers blue PPBD shirt, Squarextraordinaire blue cotton pocket square, Tie Bar silk knit tie, Leather Man blue and tan surcingle belt, Land's End trousers, white socks, Bass Pomona saddle shoes, and the railroad locomotive tie clip that usually doesn't show in my pictures. It's the same tie clip that I wore fifty years ago today, on June 21st, 1965, when I began my career working for the Santa Fe Railway.
> 
> [
> Roycru, FANTASTIC!!! How do you do it??? Oh I know, Your friend is responsible! She is obviously is an artist in many ways!


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru - great outfit. And congratulation on your anniversary. How long were you with the railway?


----------



## L-feld

Experimenting a little. Don't know if it works or not. My jacket has faint stripes of tan/light brown and i wanted to try the grey and walnut thing.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

The Uniqlo jacket looks good. I am going to have to break mine out.


----------



## sskim3

oxford cloth button down said:


> The Uniqlo jacket looks good. I am going to have to break mine out.


It definitely looks good. Is that a 3/2 roll on the jacket? They don't do that anymore....


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> +1, I can't relax around clutter or worse - drives me crazy.


I've posted recently from my cluttered office, the men's room at work, the parking structure at work, etc. I should at least have taken the time to ask someone to snap me in natural light. I do think we should gently suggest a guideline. You're not doing yourself a favor with washed-out colors and cluttered background, _especially_ if you're trying to get friendly feedback. I don't think less of myself for having a cluttered house, but the forum doesn't need to see it.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> It definitely looks good. Is that a 3/2 roll on the jacket? They don't do that anymore....


Yep, a 3/2 roll. I think that's one reason why OCBD and I decided to buy this jacket.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## GRH

Patrick: 
Knocked it out of the park.


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> I've posted recently from my cluttered office, the men's room at work, the parking structure at work, etc. I should at least have taken the time to ask someone to snap me in natural light. I do think we should gently suggest a guideline. You're not doing yourself a favor with washed-out colors and cluttered background, _especially_ if you're trying to get friendly feedback. I don't think less of myself for having a cluttered house, but the forum doesn't need to see it.


Okay, so you've all probably notice that my occasional picture WAYWT post here aren't the clearest, here's why. In our current apartment, we have no mirrors other than the medicine chest one (and we've lived here seven years).

We just purchased a coop apartment that was built in '27-'28 and the only mirrors there are the two on the back the bathroom doors which are original '27-'28 mirrors (very, very faded, etc.). Also, we don't own a camera, so I just use my four-year-old cell phone. Hence, my crummy pictures are camera and mirror related.

Neither one of us care about this stuff - cameras, pictures, new mirrors - but I like to post pictures since I feel I owe it to all the people who do. So my faded looking pictures are probably the best I'll do since I can not see myself buying a new mirror just to post pictures here. That said, since we are very neat, my backgrounds are also (although, we're doing work in the coop, so some renovation mess has crept in over there).

That's it, that's my poor-quality-picture story.


----------



## Duvel

One for the books! That jacket is great.

And from the color in your face, I'd say that either the fluorescent lights in your office are pretty intense or you've been spending some time in the streams.



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## Dmontez

L-feld said:


> Experimenting a little. Don't know if it works or not. My jacket has faint stripes of tan/light brown and i wanted to try the grey and walnut thing.


I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## my19

Yes, a very nice combination.



Dmontez said:


> I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## Patrick06790

Duvel said:


> One for the books! That jacket is great.
> 
> And from the color in your face, I'd say that either the fluorescent lights in your office are pretty intense or you've been spending some time in the streams.


Streams, rivers, lakes. This is my time of year.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

L-Feld - Looks good to me.


----------



## mhj

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> L-Feld - Looks good to me.


Tell me about the shirt, it looks like end-on-end or some other warm weather fabric.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

mhj - It is a J.Press hairline stripe shirt. I don't know the exact material, but I think it is a nice warm weather shirt.


----------



## mhj

I can see that now that you mention it. The hairlines run together on my monitor.


----------



## ran23

I see now I need a green tie in my collection.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## sskim3

Enjoying summer and its nice in the 80s with no humidity. 

Jcrew Polo Shirt 
Bills khakis madras pants 
Converse shoes
Banana Republic straw hat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

Maybe this is a "What are you trying on" post, but wanted to ask you guys your opinion on which size you guys like best. The Brooks Brothers 3/2 1818 Sack Blazer in a 39L and 40L. Your help is greatly appreciated!

#1


#2


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a close call. The one in the bottom photo seems to fit in the shoulders a bit better. This might come down to which one is most comfortable for you.


----------



## Duvel

The 40L looks a better fit, to my eyes, katch. What are the BB folks telling you?


----------



## katch

Duvel said:


> The 40L looks a better fit, to my eyes, katch. What are the BB folks telling you?


I think the 40L looks better as well. I like the extra bit of length and would have to take in the sides a tad.

The SA said I could go either way and agreed that the waist would have to be nipped a bit. I feel bad since I have a $50 off $200 brooksbrothers online offer through AMEX which is only valid online. I like rewarding helpful SAs.


----------



## Duvel

Really? Hmm. Kind of hard to tell from the photos, but I would leave the waist alone.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Katch - I like the bottom pic. It even looks slimmer to me. It could because the skirt of the jacket is lower or just the way you are standing. 

Try using the timer for pics. I find it useful to help me evaluate fit. I know you are in a store but you can get crafty.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Pretty meager offering but stayed cool:

Uniqlo polo
J Crew Irish linen pants
Weejuns
Filson small duffle


----------



## katch

oxford cloth button down said:


> Katch - I like the bottom pic. It even looks slimmer to me. It could because the skirt of the jacket is lower or just the way you are standing.
> 
> Try using the timer for pics. I find it useful to help me evaluate fit. I know you are in a store but you can get crafty.


Interesting because that's the 39L. Thought the 40L would have a lower skirt


----------



## Walter Denton

Reds in their native habitat. Living the good life on Nantucket Sound


----------



## oxford cloth button down

katch said:


> Interesting because that's the 39L. Thought the 40L would have a lower skirt


The way I read your post was that the 39 was on top and the 40 on bottom. That is why I was trying to understand why the bottom picked looked slimmer. My skirt guess was wrong. It is the smaller size!


----------



## Billax

Walter Denton said:


> Reds in their native habitat. Living the good life on Nantucket Sound


All I can say,Walter, is that you are my idol! Well, to be complete, both you and Patrick are my idols!


----------



## katch

oxford cloth button down said:


> The way I read your post was that the 39 was on top and the 40 on bottom. That is why I was trying to understand why the bottom picked looked slimmer. My skirt guess was wrong. It is the smaller size!


Thanks. I didn't want to include sizes to sway anyone one way or the other. I appreciate all the feedback fellas. It looks like i'm going 40L!!


----------



## sskim3

Billax said:


> All I can say,Walter, is that you are my idol! Well, to be complete, both you and Patrick are my idols!


Billax - Your fall/winter outfits have been superb and I would love to see your summer outfits as well. Your presence has definitely been missed.


----------



## Walter Denton

Billax said:


> All I can say,Walter, is that you are my idol! Well, to be complete, both you and Patrick are my idols!


Thank you, Billax. That is very kind of you to say about a guy who is just dressing the same way he has for the past 50 some years.


----------



## sskim3

At Miami for the weekend. Just arrived at airport.

Cuenca hat from panama bob 
Uniqlo chambray shirt
Pincord jpress pants
Espadrilles 
Jcrew weekender bag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

This morning...

Jones New York sack, not a 3-2 (maybe 3-2.5?)
Ralph Lauren blue/white shirt, thrifted
Hardy Ames, London, tie, thrifted
Braided belt, Orvis
Eddie Bauer slacks


----------



## Duvel

Katch, I'll channel my inner Howard wisdom and just say this: You should buy the one that fits.



katch said:


> I think the 40L looks better as well. I like the extra bit of length and would have to take in the sides a tad.
> 
> The SA said I could go either way and agreed that the waist would have to be nipped a bit. I feel bad since I have a $50 off $200 brooksbrothers online offer through AMEX which is only valid online. I like rewarding helpful SAs.


----------



## Tilton

Jacket appears to be darted.



adept said:


> This morning...
> 
> Jones New York sack, not a 3-2 (maybe 3-2.5?)
> Ralph Lauren blue/white shirt, thrifted
> Hardy Ames, London, tie, thrifted
> Braided belt, Orvis
> Eddie Bauer slacks


----------



## Duvel

I like the tie/shirt combination, adept. It does appear that the jacket is darted, not a sack. It looks to me like a three-button that you're simply buttoning at the middle button, which would be my preference with a three-button, too.


----------



## adept

Thanks for the remarks, fellas. Please describe the difference between darted and sack, something I'm not grasping...thanks.


----------



## Duvel

https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2014/10/reader-questions-darts-or-no-darts.html

Quoting from the linked blog post, "For those who may not know, a dart is a small partial seam that runs up the front panels of a jacket from the pocket to the chest, giving the coat a bit of shaping in the sides. A "sack jacket" doesn't have darts, and therefore has a boxier shape, For generations this one of the distinguishing features of American dress, the other being a "natural shoulder" with minimal padding."



adept said:


> Thanks for the remarks, fellas. Please describe the difference between darted and sack, something I'm not grasping...thanks.


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> https://anaffordablewardrobe.blogspot.com/2014/10/reader-questions-darts-or-no-darts.html
> 
> Quoting from the linked blog post, "For those who may not know, a dart is a small partial seam that runs up the front panels of a jacket from the pocket to the chest, giving the coat a bit of shaping in the sides. A "sack jacket" doesn't have darts, and therefore has a boxier shape, For generations this one of the distinguishing features of American dress, the other being a "natural shoulder" with minimal padding."


Thank you very much for that! Your observations are correct and I appreciate them. The jacket has no slits in the back. Also, the top button hole is pretty much covered by the bottom tip of the lapel, so it most definitely is not suitable to button.


----------



## Duvel

By slits, you mean vents? So it is a ventless jacket? Not unheard of, but not all that typical. Typically, most American jackets and blazers will have a single vent. Double vents are more of a European styling, to my understanding. As well, the hooked single-vent is a sought-after "trad" thing.


----------



## adept

> By slits, you mean vents?


Yes.

Correct me if i am wrong, but I also understand a "sack" to have no vents.


----------



## Duvel

A sack can or cannot have vents. Most traditionally, it will have a single vent. For whatever reason, a hooked single vent is considered particularly cool.

All that "sack" means, basically, is that the jacket is undarted.



adept said:


> Yes.
> 
> Correct me if i am wrong, but I also understand a "sack" to have no vents.


----------



## adept

Thanks again, for that clarification.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3: wonderful. You have a great sense of personal style. You nailed a Trad-inspired, vintage Miami look that also feels fresh and today. I haven't been in several years, but I love Miami / South Beach for a long weekend. The architecture is incredible as so much of the 30s - 50s Art Deco is still there as is some great teens - 30s Spanish Colonial architecture.

And a perfect place for linen, chambray, seersucker, et al and - at least in S.Beach - enough people still dress with style that you won't be alone in looking well attired.

If you get to South Beach, check out the Dilido Hotel - now a Ritz Carlton property - right out of the Rat Pack (although, it's been "upgraded" in the last years and some of its '50s charm is gone, but you can still feel it): https://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/SouthBeach/PhotoGallery.htm#media=RCSOBCH_00165_1280x720

Also, there is an incredible dinner - very Art Deco brought down from the North - the 11th Street Diner that is a must see: https://www.eleventhstreetdiner.com

Enjoy.


----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Fading Fast said:


> sskim3: wonderful. You have a great sense of personal style. You nailed a Trad-inspired, vintage Miami look that also feels fresh and today. I haven't been in several years, but I love Miami / South Beach for a long weekend. The architecture is incredible as so much of the 30s - 50s Art Deco is still there as is some great teens - 30s Spanish Colonial architecture.
> 
> And a perfect place for linen, chambray, seersucker, et al and - at least in S.Beach - enough people still dress with style that you won't be alone in looking well attired.
> 
> If you get to South Beach, check out the Dilido Hotel - now a Ritz Carlton property - right out of the Rat Pack (although, it's been "upgraded" in the last years and some of its '50s charm is gone, but you can still feel it): https://www.ritzcarlton.com/en/Properties/SouthBeach/PhotoGallery.htm#media=RCSOBCH_00165_1280x720
> 
> Also, there is an incredible dinner - very Art Deco brought down from the North - the 11th Street Diner that is a must see: https://www.eleventhstreetdiner.com
> 
> Enjoy.


Thank you for the kudos. The younger crowds are dressed very casual and didn't really see any Trad worthy rigs.

Today I am dressed for the weather and festivities.

I'll definitely try to hit up the recommendations tomorrow but since it's for a bachelor party not sure if the schedule allows. I will give some great kudos to the awesome Latin American cuisines that I have tried so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adoucett

A lovely evening on the boat to celebrate my parents' anniversary.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves. 

Recently there have been some threads about narrowing ties. By the time someone is old (like me) they will have acquired ties of various widths over the years. Even if you wear a tie that is too wide (to some people) or too narrow (to some people) you still won't have a problem getting served in a restaurant, so just wear your ties, no matter what others think of your ties.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and patchwork Madras tie, and Squarextraordinaire blue cotton pocket square and not in the picture, a Brooks Brothers ribbon belt, Land's End seersucker trousers, white socks, and Bass white bucs.....


----------



## Duvel

Roycru, great advice, great outfit, and great photograph. Of the six mug shots depicted in this image, I like yours best.


----------



## ruvort

I haven't posted here for a bit, but today is more of a casual rig.



















Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## universitystripe

Ruvort, the idea is right but the execution is wrong. Your shorts should not need to be rolled to fall above the knee. 9" is a standard inseam and that is where you should start. 

As for the shoes, trash them. Sperrys can be had for under $100. And never wear boat shoes with socks.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(responding to Roycru's post # 44700) As always,
....nice rig, but pray tell, what is that you are eating? In a word...yummmmm!


----------



## ruvort

universitystripe said:


> Ruvort, the idea is right but the execution is wrong. Your shorts should not need to be rolled to fall above the knee. 9" is a standard inseam and that is where you should start.
> 
> As for the shoes, trash them. Sperrys can be had for under $100. And never wear boat shoes with socks.


Well the shorts are clam diggers that I've been meaning to hem. I will admit Sperry's are something missing from my wardrobe.

Thank you for your input good sir.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## universitystripe

ruvort said:


> Well the shorts are clam diggers that I've been meaning to hem. I will admit Sperry's are something missing from my wardrobe.
> 
> Thank you for your input good sir.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Here, Trad doesn't need to be expensive. LL Bean has shorts already at 9" for you starting at $30. At that price, you may as well just order some.


----------



## orange fury

Go with 5" inseams! Sky's out, thighs out!

:biggrin:

In all honesty, most of my shorts are about the 7"-9" but my 5" Baggies and 5.5" Chubbies are by far my most comfortable for lounging around


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Roycru, great advice, great outfit, and great photograph. Of the six mug shots depicted in this image, I like yours best.


+1, but I have to add I was a bit distracted by the handsome looking pizza with the scallions and big blobs of cheese sitting in its center.


----------



## universitystripe

orange fury said:


> Go with 5" inseams! Sky's out, thighs out!
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> In all honesty, most of my shorts are about the 7"-9" but my 5" Baggies and 5.5" Chubbies are by far my most comfortable for lounging around


My legs are already so long that 9" hits me a few inches above the knee. I may eventually try 7". :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury

Been a while since I posted in here. We had my grandmother's 92nd birthday party this morning, and my mom requested that my dad, brother, and I wear match in navy pants, white shirt, and a bow tie (all three the same). I took some liberties with it a bit:


The belt...:


...matches the socks...:


...which matches the watch...:


...which matches the bow tie:


Deets: Tailorbird seersucker - thetiebar.com bow tie - Brooks OCBD - J Crew navy chinos (gasp! Hiss!) - Walkover bucks - Hotsox socks - '48 Hamilton Brandon - Belted Cow surcingle


----------



## Roycru

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(responding to Roycru's post # 44700) As always,
> ....nice rig, but pray tell, what is that you are eating? In a word...yummmmm!


Thank you. It's Chicken Tikka Masala flatbread and champagne.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Dinner last night with my son.

Brooks 3 button in cashmere 
GS Bass pink uni stripe (thanks farrago!)
Levi's stone 522s 
Timex weekender
And (Gasp!) made in the UK DM pennies (I know most you you fellas HATE DMs, but I'm on my feet 10-12 hours a day and my Weejuns and Bean pennies utterly destroy my feet!)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

My apologies, I am not familiar with Lee Cooper?



Rondazzle said:


> Trad Lee Cooper
> 
> Sent with a Stamp


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Ok, last ones haha. I was in a medically induced coma for a few weeks, so now in just catching up (plus I missed you guys just soooo much haha!).

Brunch outfit:

Gant SS poplin shirt
LL Bean lambs wool cardi 
Levi's 522 ( I purchased 3 pairs of these, so expect to see them for awhile haha)
Sebago camp sides
rugby socks
Timex weekender


----------



## Monocle

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

My contribution to the tie-talk above. I find these old cotton Rivetz of Boston ties, and they are like seersucker. A little bit wide, tickling the 4" mark, but I wear them. Gitman OCBD, Presstige 3/2 navy jacket.


----------



## ThePopinjay

Monocle said:


> My contribution to the tie-talk above. I find these old cotton Rivetz of Boston ties, and they are like seersucker. A little bit wide, tickling the 4" mark, but I wear them. Gitman OCBD, Presstige 3/2 navy jacket.


That looks awesome! Haven't come across any Rivetz ties like that before!


----------



## Duvel

I concur. Looks like a great tie, monocle.


----------



## Monocle

Thanks. I went back and added a pic that shows the pucker a bit more.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I can't say enough nice things about this rig, it's truly outstanding. I don't think that I could come up with even one example of any of your outfits that I would have even the teeniest bit criticism. In other words, great rig!



orange fury said:


> Been a while since I posted in here. We had my grandmother's 92nd birthday party this morning, and my mom requested that my dad, brother, and I wear match in navy pants, white shirt, and a bow tie (all three the same). I took some liberties with it a bit:
> 
> 
> The belt...:
> 
> 
> ...matches the socks...:
> 
> 
> ...which matches the watch...:
> 
> 
> ...which matches the bow tie:
> 
> 
> Deets: Tailorbird seersucker - thetiebar.com bow tie - Brooks OCBD - J Crew navy chinos (gasp! Hiss!) - Walkover bucks - Hotsox socks - '48 Hamilton Brandon - Belted Cow surcingle


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Sskim, I LOVE how comfortable you seem to be with your looks. Not many people wear their outfits so naturally and they always look right on point. Truly impressive!



sskim3 said:


> At Miami for the weekend. Just arrived at airport.
> 
> Cuenca hat from panama bob
> Uniqlo chambray shirt
> Pincord jpress pants
> Espadrilles
> Jcrew weekender bag
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Pressed for time, so three quick hits:

YSR: so many good things in your two last posts - love the leather button on the cardigan

OF - going, going, gone - out of the park, with the flag socks adding that extra something

sskim3 - +1 to YSR comment, you have an ease in your clothes that I absolutely envy (in a positive way).


----------



## gamma68

Seven colors in the shirt. Ribbon belt by RLP. Not shown: Sperry AO Topsiders.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> Been a while since I posted in here. We had my grandmother's 92nd birthday party this morning, and my mom requested that my dad, brother, and I wear match in navy pants, white shirt, and a bow tie (all three the same). I took some liberties with it a bit:
> 
> 
> The belt...:
> 
> ...matches the socks...:
> 
> ...which matches the watch...:
> 
> ...which matches the bow tie:
> 
> Deets: Tailorbird seersucker - thetiebar.com bow tie - Brooks OCBD - J Crew navy chinos (gasp! Hiss!) - Walkover bucks - Hotsox socks - '48 Hamilton Brandon - Belted Cow surcingle


This is brilliant, esp. in its deployment of dark trousers in a wonderfully seasonal ensemble.


----------



## g3org3y

ruvort said:


> I haven't posted here for a bit, but today is more of a casual rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Silly question perhaps, but are those shoes supposed not to have any laces?

I actually had some very similar Nike trainers but they got very little use, as such they've ended up in the charity shop.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Ok, last ones haha. I was in a medically induced coma for a few weeks, so now in just catching up (plus I missed you guys just soooo much haha!).
> 
> Brunch outfit:
> 
> Gant SS poplin shirt
> LL Bean lambs wool cardi
> Levi's 522 ( I purchased 3 pairs of these, so expect to see them for awhile haha)
> Sebago camp sides
> rugby socks
> Timex weekender


Top notch imo. Love the colour coordination and fabric mix. Well done.

As a side note, hope you are on the road to recovery YSR.


----------



## ruvort

g3org3y said:


> Silly question perhaps, but are those shoes supposed not to have any laces?
> 
> I actually had some very similar Nike trainers but they got very little use, as such they've ended up in the charity shop.


They are actually supposed to have laces. I just need to replace them.

I also have taken the liberty of ordering a pair of Sperry's for future casual rigs.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

g3org3y said:


> Top notch imo. Love the colour coordination and fabric mix. Well done.
> 
> As a side note, hope you are on the road to recovery YSR.


Thank you very much! I am well on my way to a full recovery. I never knew that so many complications could arise from a simple appendectomy haha


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Super casual today.

Lands End "Madras"
Uniqlo selvage 
Gap socks
Clarks Dessie's 
Timex
Aquascutum man bag


----------



## Duvel

Great shirt, YSR. I think I have that very one. Well, not yours, my own.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you Duvel! While it's not authentic Madras, it is one of the most comfortable shirts that I've ever owned. I should have stocked up when they were on sale!


----------



## adept

gamma68 said:


> Seven colors in the shirt. Ribbon belt by RLP. Not shown: Sperry AO Topsiders.


Very cool...


----------



## stcolumba

From Sunday morn. A favorite pocket square. (Brooks Bros)


----------



## stcolumba

ruvort said:


> I haven't posted here for a bit, but today is more of a casual rig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


Bright!!!!!!! I like it.


----------



## sskim3

Spoiler



Bottom half

Yesterday's rig. Just wanted to show off the hat 



Thank for guys for the kind comments on my prior rigs. Apparently I make summer casual dress stand out in my office since I don't wear just polo shirts and jeans/khakis.

Rig details: 
Banana republic hat
Uniqlo pincord jacket
JCrew polo shirt
Brooks linen pants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

summer is not my favorite, but you make it look grand. maybe next year I will be ready for it.


----------



## L-feld

It's hot and humid. Therefore, i am crinkly.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I just found this interesting Pendleton jacket, I don't think it's a Topster as it has 4 buttons. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do up all of the buttons or not.. Anyway I do quite like it but I'm interested in some opinions on the matter. Here I have it done up, over an Ecru Brooks with Levi's 522 chinos and Zig Zag "Winos".

Kind of Beach Boys meets Cholo haha. Did I miss the mark on this one? Should I treat is as a stand alone jac-shirt?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Love the jacket! Is it southwick?



L-feld said:


> It's hot and humid. Therefore, i am crinkly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I just found this interesting Pendleton jacket, I don't think it's a Topster as it has 4 buttons. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to do up all of the buttons or not.. Anyway I do quite like it but I'm interested in some opinions on the matter. Here I have it done up, over an Ecru Brooks with Levi's 522 chinos and Zig Zag "Winos".
> 
> Kind of Beach Boys meets Cholo haha. Did I miss the mark on this one? Should I treat is as a stand alone jac-shirt?


^^Nor do I know if the featured jacket is a Pendleton Topster. However, it is a great look and as to how many buttons to be buttoned, I would wear it over an open collared sport shirt and just leave it unbuttoned altogether. Looks sort of like a California version of a Woolrich Mackinaw jacket. :thumbs-up:


----------



## HerrDavid

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Love the jacket! Is it southwick?


Keydge, I'd reckon. If so, what's your source, L-feld?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That is sound advice (not that I'd expect unsound advice form you haha). I feel it's a bit too formal with an ocbd. I'll wear it more as an outer layer than a sport coat. Thanks for your input, it's always appreciated!



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nor do I know if the featured jacket is a Pendleton Topster. However, it is a great look and as to how many buttons to be buttoned, I would wear it over an open collared sport shirt and just leave it unbuttoned altogether. Looks sort of like a California version of a Woolrich Mackinaw jacket. :thumbs-up:


----------



## L-feld

It is indeed a Keydge jacket. I ordered it directly from their website. The shipping from France is stiff, but with the VAT discount, it evens out. Even at full retail, it's about $200 less than what Press charges for them. Shipping was relatively quick, too, probably took 5 days.

FYI, they are having a big sale right now, if anyone is in the market for a hemp or linen jacket.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks for the info. I have a garment steamer, have you tried one of those? I'm just curious because I am well aware of the climate in Baltimore in the summer and although the steamer works well in SF, it may be an utter failure in Baltimore haha. 


L-feld said:


> It is indeed a Keydge jacket. I ordered it directly from their website. The shipping from France is stiff, but with the VAT discount, it evens out. Even at full retail, it's about $200 less than what Press charges for them. Shipping was relatively quick, too, probably took 5 days.
> 
> FYI, they are having a big sale right now, if anyone is in the market for a hemp or linen jacket.


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a garment steamer, have you tried one of those? I'm just curious because I am well aware of the climate in Baltimore in the summer and although the steamer works well in SF, it may be an utter failure in Baltimore haha.


Hah, maybe at the beginning of the day, but the pic was taken after a full day of wear. The wrinkles are just the nature of hemp fabric.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for all the comments guys.

basically the same thing as last time, but I wore it to work today to be festive:


Only difference is the bow tie...:


...and the socks:


Tailorbird seersucker - J Crew navy chinos - Brooks OCBD - Vineyard Vines bow tie - Walkover bucks - Belted Cow surcingle - HotSox socks - Hamilton Brandon on NATO


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who likes my pictures and who post pictures of themselves.

Interacting with Mid-Century Modern architecture while demonstrating the classic Brooks Brothers pear-shaped sack jacket.

Brooks Brothers Madras jacket, PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, from your prior posts, I got the impression that your new company is more conservative and traditional in its attire than your old one was. How did your outstanding, but a bit playful, Fourth of July outfit go over? 

I love the bowtie, especially the red and white stripe backing fabric as it adds a subtly interesting contrast that would be lost if everything was just flags.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF, from your prior posts, I got the impression that your new company is more conservative and traditional in its attire than your old one was. How did your outstanding, but a bit playful, Fourth of July outfit go over?
> 
> I love the bowtie, especially the red and white stripe backing fabric as it adds a subtly interesting contrast that would be lost if everything was just flags.


it went over pretty well actually, but I think it was because it was a half day and I wasn't seeing any clients. I could theoretically get away with a blazer/chinos daily, but it's strongly preferred that I wear a suit. However, within those confines I have a lot of latitude- I wear gray or navy wool just as much as I wear stone cotton or tan linen. Not to brag, but I've gained a reputation as one of the best dressed in the office (IMHO thanks primarily to fit), so I do tend to be able to get away with quite a bit in terms of suit fabric and shirt patterns.

As much as I love bow ties though, that has become a more rare occurrence (still wear them to events outside of work, and they're certainly allowed, but I feel more professional in a long tie at the office). With that said, our marketing director (who also wears bow ties) and I have challenged each other to a month of bow ties without wearing the same tie twice, so we'll see when that happens lol.

This bow tie, for how limited it is in terms of use, is one of my absolute favorites out of the many I own.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Thanks for all the comments guys.
> 
> basically the same thing as last time, but I wore it to work today to be festive:
> 
> 
> Only difference is the bow tie...:
> 
> 
> ...and the socks:
> 
> 
> Tailorbird seersucker - J Crew navy chinos - Brooks OCBD - Vineyard Vines bow tie - Walkover bucks - Belted Cow surcingle - HotSox socks - Hamilton Brandon on NATO


Well done, but with all those stars and bars, your lovely wife isn't going to know whether to kiss you as you are going out the door or pop to attention, salute you and recite the Pledge of Allegiance as you walk on by! LOL  Seriously, a good look!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

This is my mtm H. Freeman that I got from Eddie Jacobs last year with my grandfather's watch and cufflinks.



















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mhardy

That suit is outstanding! Maker?


----------



## Reuben

Anyway, here I am with my little brother. Something tells me that I'm not getting back the shirt I loaned him . . .



















And I swapped in this belt after a quick shopping trip to kill a little time during a rain storm:


----------



## orange fury

Sky's out, thighs out!:


RL polo - Chubbies - Timex on Nato - Sperry AO's - Kor bottle

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## L-feld

mhardy said:


> That suit is outstanding! Maker?


Thanks! It's an H. Freeman mtm, via Eddie Jacobs Ltd.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Sunday church day

Panama Bob hat
Jab seersucker navy stripe jacket
Jcrew linen shirt
BB pants
Also shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few random shots from last week.


----------



## gamma68

Atop Mt. Baldhead in Saugatuck, MI, after climbing 282 steps to reach the observation deck:



* Brooks Brothers shirt and chinos
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Sperry CVO sneakers (love these shoes)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

oxford cloth button down said:


> A few random shots from last week.


OCBD, what model of loafer is that? Your blog emphasizes thrift, and the above is a nice reminder that I can look good and possibly be happy even without $700 loafers.


----------



## Duvel

Looking good, Gamma. White Sperry CVOs are a favorite of mine, too. I get a new pair almost every summer.



gamma68 said:


> Atop Mt. Baldhead in Saugatuck, MI, after climbing 282 steps to reach the observation deck:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers shirt and chinos
> * Orvis surcingle belt
> * Sperry CVO sneakers (love these shoes)


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Looking good, Gamma. White Sperry CVOs are a favorite of mine, too. I get a new pair almost every summer.


Thanks, Duvel. Do you have any technique for keeping them clean? Or do you just buy a new pair when they become dirty?


----------



## Duvel

If there's a technique for keeping them clean, I'd like to know, too. When I wash mine, no matter how carefully, they get yellow stains, I suspect from the glue. However, I have used some of that white polish-like stuff made for refurbishing white tennis shoes. I've used the stuff to help extend the life of a pair of these through a season, and they end up looking fairly clean.

But, yes, I just wear them until they're too dirty to deal with anymore and then buy another pair. This depends on how much wear, where I wear them, etc., but normally, because I tend to wear them a lot May through September, I need to buy a new pair around mid- to late spring each year. They're cheap enough.



gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Duvel. Do you have any technique for keeping them clean? Or do you just buy a new pair when they become dirty?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

SG - They are Bass Weejuns. 

L-Feld - Killer suit.


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> SG - They are Bass Weejuns.
> 
> L-Feld - Killer suit.


Much obliged. Out of curiousity, are those the Wiltons? If so, how do you like the leather and the thin soles compared to the Larsons?

Also, out of curiousity, where were they made? I recall Chensvold posting a conversation with a Bass rep earlier this year indicating that Bass was moving Weejun production from El Salvador back to Brazil and that it would correlate with a significant increase in quality. I was hoping this might have come to fruition.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> Much obliged. Out of curiousity, are those the Wiltons? If so, how do you like the leather and the thin soles compared to the Larsons?
> 
> Also, out of curiousity, where were they made? I recall Chensvold posting a conversation with a Bass rep earlier this year indicating that Bass was moving Weejun production from El Salvador back to Brazil and that it would correlate with a significant increase in quality. I was hoping this might have come to fruition.


I asked for the same reason. Naturally, searching for "larson" or "logan" at ghbass.com no longer leads to a hit. At the current price, Wiltons would be perfect as my running-errands (and going-to-a-casual-workplace) loafer.


----------



## adept

Switched out the shoes to these, looks a little nicer. Thanks BB for the half off sale.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> I asked for the same reason. Naturally, searching for "larson" or "logan" at ghbass.com no longer leads to a hit. At the current price, Wiltons would be perfect as my running-errands (and going-to-a-casual-workplace) loafer.


The Larson is now just known as the "Classic Flat Strap"

I am interested in the Wilton because it seems to be constructed very lightly, which has always helped with loafers for me. The Sebago Trentons, for example, work really well for me because they are unlined and have very thin soles, which helps the shoe flex and stay on my foot.

But the Sebago Trentons don't come in Burgundy. I can't deal with the gloss of the classic weejun anymore, but according to Bass, the Wiltons have a softer leather with a matte-finish. I never see them in stores, so I've never handled them up close and I wouldn't mind hearing from someone who has actually worn them.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> The Larson is now just known as the "Classic Flat Strap"
> 
> I am interested in the Wilton because it seems to be constructed very lightly, which has always helped with loafers for me. The Sebago Trentons, for example, work really well for me because they are unlined and have very thin soles, which helps the shoe flex and stay on my foot.
> 
> But the Sebago Trentons don't come in Burgundy. I can't deal with the gloss of the classic weejun anymore, but according to Bass, the Wiltons have a softer leather with a matte-finish. I never see them in stores, so I've never handled them up close and I wouldn't mind hearing from someone who has actually worn them.


Those are Wiltons. The leather is nothing to write home about, but at least it looks like leather and not plastic. I do like the thin sole. It is one of the reasons that I like Weejuns. The flexibility works with my foot which not a lot of loafers do. I did find the shape a little longer and larger than my Logans (actually taller more than anything).

Overall, a good buy for the price.


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> Those are Wiltons. The leather is nothing to write home about, but at least it looks like leather and not plastic. I do like the thin sole. It is one of the reasons that I like Weejuns. The flexibility works with my foot which not a lot of loafers do. I did find the shape a little longer and larger than my Logans (actually taller more than anything).
> 
> Overall, a good buy for the price.


I know it's a bit precious to talk about construction quality in a $60 shoe, but did the move to Brazil have the positive impact that it was supposed to?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> I know it's a bit precious to talk about construction quality in a $60 shoe, but did the move to Brazil have the positive impact that it was supposed to?


The quality does not appear to have changed. However, I have always liked the quality of my brown leather weejuns.


----------



## CornoUltimo

L-Field: that suit looks amazing.
ocbd: I like the classic conservative look, especially the bright striped socks and penny loafers.


----------



## RT-Bone

Hola, it's been awhile. Prepping for a move to MN, so a bit busy. 

Humid today in NYC. 

-BB seersucker shirt
-J.Press belt
-J.Press York St chinos
-J.Crew socks
-AE loafers








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Perfect summer rig IMHO! Very nice!



RT-Bone said:


> Hola, it's been awhile. Prepping for a move to MN, so a bit busy.
> 
> Humid today in NYC.
> 
> -BB seersucker shirt
> -J.Press belt
> -J.Press York St chinos
> -J.Crew socks
> -AE loafers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

All Brooks Brothers--cotton, poly and linen:


----------



## fred johnson

Meeting today
Top: BB Country Club blazer, BB OCBD, BB Tie
Bottom: PRL tan lightweight wool rousers, Uniqio socks, CH Pennys

"You can never have too many pairs of yellow socks"


----------



## fred johnson

Meeting today
Top: BB Country Club blazer, BB OCBD, BB Tie
Bottom: PRL tan lightweight wool trousers, Uniqio socks, CH Pennys

"You can never have too many pairs of yellow socks"


----------



## Billax

fred johnson said:


> "You can never have too many pairs of yellow socks"


I'm with you 100% on that, Fred!


----------



## zeppacoustic

fred johnson said:


> Meeting today
> Top: BB Country Club blazer, BB OCBD, BB Tie
> Bottom: PRL tan lightweight wool rousers, Uniqio socks, CH Pennys
> 
> "You can never have too many pairs of yellow socks"


Great tie!


----------



## fred johnson

Looking good, as always Bill and thanks for the support. 
Thank You Zeb, its a little wide at 3-1/2" but so what.


----------



## Duvel

Great tie, fred.


----------



## gamma68

RLP OCBD
BB garment-dyed chinos in navy
LeatherMan surcingle belt
Rancourt Ranger mocs
Timex Weekender

The BB chinos arrived today, courtesy of the 50%-off sale. I have three pairs of these chinos now and love them. Nice fit (Clark), colors and soft hand right out of the gate. Highly recommended.


----------



## adept

> The BB chinos arrived today


May I ask, did you get the wrinkle-free product?


----------



## Duvel

Wrinkle-free? On gamma!? Bite your tongue!



adept said:


> May I ask, did you get the wrinkle-free product?


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> May I ask, did you get the wrinkle-free product?


Nope, they are not wrinkle-free. These aren't the kind of chinos you'd want pressed. Meant for casual wear.


----------



## adept

Thanks...I was just in the BB outlet west of town and passed on a beautiful pair of wrinkle free chinos for half price, the only version they on the shelves.


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> Thanks...I was just in the BB outlet west of town and passed on a beautiful pair of wrinkle free chinos for half price, the only version they on the shelves.


These are the chinos I purchased. Nice price during the sale, too:


----------



## adept

Very good, thanks...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> Nope, they are not wrinkle-free. These aren't the kind of chinos you'd want pressed. Meant for casual wear.


+1. I have a pair in British khaki, which I like very much, but they tend to slump (I'm not the only person to observe that he should probably size down in these; the 37W is loose on me, and there's no way I have a 36" waist, but that's what I'd go for next time in this model; I also have big thighs, yet these are loose on me). I don't press them, in part because I'm guessing it would be pointless.


----------



## ran23

University stripe cotton shirt, Navy silk knit tie and off white demin trousers, dark moss/brown chuka boots. . It got hot quick, over 80 now. Ran down to the Men's Shop, they offered to iron my ebay ties, Robert Talbotts.


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Land's End blue and white seersucker trousers, and Bass white bucs with blue shoelaces.......


----------



## egerland

Not actually "wearing" this in July, but a new tweed suit arrived from Bob Parratt Countrywear in the UK.


----------



## FiscalDean

ran23 said:


> University stripe cotton shirt, Navy silk knit tie and off white demin trousers, dark moss/brown chuka boots. . It got hot quick, over 80 now. Ran down to the Men's Shop, they offered to iron my ebay ties, Robert Talbotts.


Most here would caution you to avoid having someone iron you ties. They tend to ccome back flattened.


----------



## Duvel

I've never heard of a men's shop offering to iron one's ties! But no, to echo Fiscal Dean, not a good idea. I'm surprised they would suggest it.



ran23 said:


> University stripe cotton shirt, Navy silk knit tie and off white demin trousers, dark moss/brown chuka boots. . It got hot quick, over 80 now. Ran down to the Men's Shop, they offered to iron my ebay ties, Robert Talbotts.


----------



## adoucett

Started my new job on Monday, and today I have a lunch meeting with the boss.

Wearing:

* Turnbull & Asser shirt
* Brooks Brothers navy cotton/linen trousers 
* Allen Edmonds Walden loafer 
* brown leather belt 
* Targyle socks
* Filson briefcase


----------



## ruvort

Nothing fancy. Just a casual Friday.



















Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Yesterday, at a satellite office where there's no one to take my picture but the security guard. I took these selfies in order to avail myself of natural light. The jacket is an old Southwick (linen/silk/cotton? Can't tell; label gone); square, Brooks; chinos, Brooks Advantage; shoes, Kenwood; shirt, Brooks must-iron; tie, Turnbull & Asser. 







Later that day, with 1792 bourbon:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I have a pair in British khaki, which I like very much, but they tend to slump (I'm not the only person to observe that he should probably size down in these; the 37W is loose on me, and there's no way I have a 36" waist, but that's what I'd go for next time in this model; I also have big thighs, yet these are loose on me). I don't press them, in part because I'm guessing it would be pointless.


Case in point, and yes, I love these with a linen jacket (this was Monday):


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



gr8w8er said:


> Just from what I see, from the perspective of a "boss" ...
> 
> * true or not, it just looks to me like your shirt could be more stiffly ironed. Nice crease on the slacks however.
> * generalized question: are you dressing for the job you want, rather than the one you have? No tie, or even and open collar/blue blazer w/khaki look?
> 
> Colors and fit look great. Good luck with lunch. Don't take an alcoholic beverage, no matter what he says.


Thanks for the feedback- I too noticed the shirt could have used a touch up- probably wrinkles incurred while moving. It's a rather delicate cotton however and wrinkles easily.

Regarding the level of dress: it's an engineering consulting firm so it seems the de rigueur look for men is a button front shirt, with open collar, khaki or dark colored slacks, belt, and whatever shoes they happen to consider dressy enough for work. A few guys are even wearing polo shirts. As its my first week I didn't want to get too far outside the norm with adding ties and jackets, but as the weather gets colder I plan on trying to ease them into my daily attire.

I have seen maybe one guy wearing a tie so far and no one in a suit/blazer yet, including the management. This could change however if client meetings occur so I will be on the lookout for that.


----------



## Duvel

I get razzed, mildly, still, for wearing jackets and ties. My new default response is to give them something cryptic. Today, casual Friday in our office, in response to a remark on my casual jacket and tie rig, I said, with a smile, "I'm practicing."

Puzzled look: "For what?" 

"I'm just practicing."

Keep them guessing, always keep them guessing.


----------



## ruvort

adoucett said:


> Regarding the level of dress: it's an engineering consulting firm so it seems the de rigueur look for men is a button front shirt, with open collar, khaki or dark colored slacks, belt, and whatever shoes they happen to consider dressy enough for work. A few guys are even wearing polo shirts. As its my first week I didn't want to get too far outside the norm with adding ties and jackets, but as the weather gets colder I plan on trying to ease them into my daily attire.
> 
> I have seen maybe one guy wearing a tie so far and no one in a suit/blazer yet, including the management. This could change however if client meetings occur so I will be on the lookout for that.


I understand all too well on this point. My girlfriend works as an accountant for an engineering firm and the level of dress is severely casual.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

ruvort said:


> I understand all too well on this point. My girlfriend works as an accountant for an engineering firm and the level of dress is severely casual.
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


"Severe" as in "severe thunderstorms," or just as an intensifier?


----------



## ruvort

SlideGuitarist said:


> "Severe" as in "severe thunderstorms," or just as an intensifier?


Well probably more so as an intensifier. I've rarely seen anyone not in a polo though. A few button front shirts here and there (mostly short sleeve).

I guess when annual "picture day" came around, someone actually broke out a corduroy sport coat. There is, however, an intern there who has been dressing nicely from what I hear. He has worn some suits and SC's. Yet to be determined if it will have any impact on the office.

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

The never-ending predicament: what to wear to work. My goal: When someday I get booted out the door, I want people to at least remember my impeccable dress style and think to themselves, "Yes, you know, Duvel may not have ever made our Employee of the Month Club, but a look back at what he wore to the office proves his Ivy League style choices are as relevant as ever." 

I will have achieved something.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Really great look SG! I LOVE the jacket and loafers.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Case in point, and yes, I love these with a linen jacket (this was Monday):


----------



## zeppacoustic

SlideGuitarist said:


> Yesterday, at a satellite office where there's no one to take my picture but the security guard. I took these selfies in order to avail myself of natural light. The jacket is an old Southwick (linen/silk/cotton? Can't tell; label gone); square, Brooks; chinos, Brooks Advantage; shoes, Kenwood; shirt, Brooks must-iron; tie, Turnbull & Asser.
> 
> Later that day, with 1792 bourbon:


Sharp jacket and great PS. Personally like to expose less of loud squares.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

zeppacoustic said:


> Sharp jacket and great PS. Personally like to expose less of loud squares.


Point taken; a little of that color would have gone a long way, esp. with all those muted colors.


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> Wrinkle-free? On gamma!? Bite your tongue!


Been meaning to say for the sake of full disclosure, I was aware of the member's preference.

Starting about a month ago, I spent a fair amount of time, going back several years, studying the 'rigs' posted here, enjoyable and educational. In so doing, observed the extent of individuals' idiosyncrasies such chose to publish. So, the acquaintance is lopsided, and will perhaps change over time.

I would like to inquire the status of 'The Rambler'...? His contributions were marvelous.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Toiling through some prostate MRIs, keeping it casual. 

Lands End Madras shirt and surcingle
J crew linen pants
Sperrys


----------



## L-feld

A little Friday evening madras.





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



gr8w8er said:


> Filson, btw, great choice in briefcases. Little doubt you set yourself apart with that selection if anyone is even marginally alert.
> 
> For myself I enjoy Saddleback Leather, another company where you set yourself apart with a great accessory. I love to see how others address the details in their dress.
> 
> BTW, since you apparently blog about dressing well without funds ... how did you come by the T&A shirt?


Thank you for taking notice of my blog, the shirt in question was actually acquired at a thrift store where I discovered a trove of about eight T&A shirts which I snapped up. I think I kept about three for myself well selling the rest, a couple of which I think went to AAAC members. The three button cuff is certainly unique, and Turnbull and Asser is just one of those brands that most people never even learn of let alone come across, so I definitely feel special well wearing it.

Thank you for the kind comments about the Filson, it was at the suggestion of the forum members here that I purchased one, and I have been incredibly happy with it.


----------



## L-feld

What color! Just beautiful.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Going to a baby naming. I really need to get around to shortening jacket sleeves since I switched from a 34 sleeve to a 33 sleeve.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Monocle

Sporting the Tall Ships today, courtesy of Triminghams, with BB, and Tyrwhitt BD.


----------



## Fading Fast

1,2,3, ready, set, go...

1) Zep love the pants, linen does casual so well

2) L-feld, love the Friday evening jacket - the puckering lapel is casual perfect

3) Monocle, that Tall Ships tie is off the hook - and very well done coorditnation


----------



## L-feld

Fading Fast said:


> 1,2,3, ready, set, go...
> 
> 1) Zep love the pants, linen does casual so well
> 
> 2) L-feld, love the Friday evening jacket - the puckering lapel is casual perfect
> 
> 3) Monocle, that Tall Ships tie is off the hook - and very well done coorditnation


Thanks. I'm rather sad that PRL decided to discontinue making that modified sack model after only two years. Even with it's flaws (sizing is bonkers, sleeves are waaay long and come with functional buttons), it was still a great piece. I think I get more wear out of it than any other jacket I've purchased recently. If they had more of a fabric range, I could see it developing the same kind of cult that J. Keydge has acquired.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## TexJake

Silk jacket
BB pinpoint shirt
Linen pants
Tyrwhitt shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB shirt/pants
Needlepaint belt
Bass bucks


----------



## adept

Like it...and had been thinking the most likely use of a white PS would be with a white shirt.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to all those who take the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

Trying new things today. Rather than the ever-popular "Robopose", I am trying "Fantasto pose", as demonstrated by Mr. Fantastic on the poster behind me. I am also wearing brown suede shoes with grey trousers for the first time in my life.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink, blue, and white glen plaid PPBD shirt, pink, blue, and white BB#1 stripe grenadine tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Banana Republic grey glen plaid linen trousers, grey and tan Eddie Bauer argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


----------



## Spin Evans

Was back home in Tennessee last week and ate at the wonderful Omni Hut.










http://imgur.com/D05FCiZ


----------



## Fading Fast

Spin, the tiki-Polynesian theme - which seems a throwback to the late '50s / early '60s "tiki-bars and restaurants" that popped up then - is fantastic. The totem pole you are sitting next to is awesome. And whatever others may say, I have found that the better of those places know how to make an "island" drink that isn't cloying and packs a punch. 

Oh yea, nice socks.


----------



## zeppacoustic

^+1. Cool totem!


----------



## Reuben

Today:



















Gitman Bros BD, Belted Cow belt, Brooks Brothers shorts, Quoddy shoes


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks always to all those who take the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.
> 
> Trying new things today. Rather than the ever-popular "Robopose", I am trying "Fantasto pose", as demonstrated by Mr. Fantastic on the poster behind me. I am also wearing brown suede shoes with grey trousers for the first time in my life.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, pink, blue, and white glen plaid PPBD shirt, pink, blue, and white BB#1 stripe grenadine tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Banana Republic grey glen plaid linen trousers, grey and tan Eddie Bauer argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


Oh my Roycru, you nailed it with the attire and pose!! You go man!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Pendleton "odd" 4 button topster
American Apparel Raglan sweatshirt
Levi's putty 522 5ps
Uniqlo socks
Zig zag winos
Timex weekender


----------



## yoshi

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Pendleton "odd" 4 button topster
> American Apparel Raglan sweatshirt
> Levi's putty 522 5ps
> Uniqlo socks
> Zig zag winos
> Timex weekender


The Bob's Burgers phone case really ties it together. Tina might be the best character currently on television.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

She is my absolute favorite! Haha


yoshi said:


> The Bob's Burgers phone case really ties it together. Tina might be the best character currently on television.


----------



## sskim3

Beautiful day in NYC. Dressing like its a fun Friday. Have a good weekend fellas.

BB linen blazer
Gant OCBD
JAB madras pants

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Heading to the beach:
Lands End Madras
Levi's 522 5ps 
Sebago blutchers
Target anchor socks
Timex weekender with NATO STRAP


I realized that I missed a button.. Oh well it's beach day 




Distance to beach from my house:



My beach buddy:


----------



## inq89

adoucett said:


> Thanks for the feedback- I too noticed the shirt could have used a touch up- probably wrinkles incurred while moving. It's a rather delicate cotton however and wrinkles easily.
> 
> Regarding the level of dress: it's an engineering consulting firm so it seems the de rigueur look for men is a button front shirt, with open collar, khaki or dark colored slacks, belt, and whatever shoes they happen to consider dressy enough for work. A few guys are even wearing polo shirts. As its my first week I didn't want to get too far outside the norm with adding ties and jackets, but as the weather gets colder I plan on trying to ease them into my daily attire.
> 
> I have seen maybe one guy wearing a tie so far and no one in a suit/blazer yet, including the management. This could change however if client meetings occur so I will be on the lookout for that.


First off, congrats on your new job my friend! I had also recently started a new position, and while my office dress code is slightly elevated than yours to an official "ties without jacket daily, occasional suit for presentations" look, of course many of the guys will go sans tie or even a polo shirts and get away with it.

I try to go just one step above the norm. That's usually tie+sportcoat/blazer and then taking off the jacket and leaving it on the back of my chair for the work day. Just wearing the jacket to my office and then back to my car is good enough for me, while leaving if off most of the day appeases the norm with just my tie to differentiate me. Rare occasion I don't wear a tie (like today for my self-prescribed Casual Fridays) then I'll still bring a sportcoat and then leave it on instead of taking it off. This is because I feel a tie and a jacket are relatively equivalent in formality for the sake of perception, and while wearing both at the same time is obviously preferable, it's the most formal of outfits and may be too much of a departure from the norm. I wouldn't want to be "that guy" in my office. So you can get away with wearing either solo. This allows you to dress within reason for your work environment while also going just a single step above. Even today, my colleague asked if I was hot and wondering why I had a blazer on...so you may still get some reaction even when you relax your own tastes...so I'll regrettably keep the proper jacket+tie look for occasional days I actually need to [belovingly] suit up.

Hence if not a tie, then get a few unstructured cotton, linen, hopsack, etc. sportcoats/blazers. They won't be too formal, and can be worn casually and yet still look put together for a young working man. If you experiment with neckwear, start off with slim knit ties for the everyday- the most casual of ties that look fine without jacket (even have a tie bar if you wish). You'll outshine the guys wearing polos without the "snobbery" of going full tie+jacket.

Plus I figured you and I are both young professionals and have something to prove. Starting from Day One with an ode to formality and style in work dress, yet adapting to the Casual Casual World we live in, has already gotten me approvals from my management...and a few compliments from the lady coworkers


----------



## Roycru

Trying to add a smile to my pictures while sitting near a picture of a peacock at Jonathan Adler on Melrose Avenue.

Brooks Brothers Madras jacket and anemia pink PPBD shirt, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, generic tie, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks and Allen-Edmonds tan Strandmoks......


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

LOVE how your laces match your socks! You are the master! You should start a cult! Haha I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding a suitable following.



Roycru said:


> Trying to add a smile to my pictures while sitting near a picture of a peacock at Jonathan Adler on Melrose Avenue.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Madras jacket and anemia pink PPBD shirt, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, generic tie, Orvis trousers, Gold Toe socks and Allen-Edmonds tan Strandmoks......


----------



## Roycru

Thank you very much, YSR. 

What do you think about forming a cult where what you are drinking has to match something that you are wearing? Here's an example from earlier today, where the pink champagne matches something that I am wearing. (For those who are wondering what matches something grey, the answer is Grey Goose Vodka.) In the past some people have commented about the lack of smiles in my pictures. I have solved the problem of how to add a smile to my pictures (as well as solving what to drink if you are wearing something grey.)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I rest my case..



Roycru said:


> Thank you very much, YSR.
> 
> What do you think about forming a cult where what you are drinking has to match something that you are wearing? Here's an example from earlier today, where the pink champagne matches something that I am wearing. (For those who are wondering what matches something grey, the answer is Grey Goose Vodka.) In the past some people have commented about the lack of smiles in my pictures. I have solved the problem of how to add a smile to my pictures (as well as solving what to drink if you are wearing something grey.)


----------



## L-feld

YoungSoulRebel said:


> LOVE how your laces match your socks!


Does that strike a nerve with your inner skinhead?


----------



## Fading Fast

YSR, I really like the jeans. I own a pair of J.Crew selvedge jeans that echo those and I find them to be a great cross between classic jeans and chinos from a versatility perspective. Love your beach buddy - good looking fella. And, yes, I am jealous of your beach proximity. I, too, live a stones throw from water (I live on an island and after all -  - the island of Manhattan), but you couldn't pay me to swim in the East River. 

sskim, Pow! those pants pack a punch, but you skillfully kept everything else very low-key to make a really good looking outfit. 

Royrru - I love the laces, it's clothes, not nuclear physics, no reason not to have some fun. And on the subject of fun - based on your posts, you go to some great places.


----------



## adept

From last Sunday...

RLP shirt blue/white stripe
Orvis surcingle
Dockers (screwed up, should have kept the Orvis version I ordered)
BB shoes and socks - red/yellow


----------



## Duvel

adept, that looks like exactly the ensemble I would wear! Right down to the yellow surcingle! Thus, I say, good job, sir!



adept said:


> From last Sunday...
> 
> RLP shirt
> Orvis surcingle
> Dockers (screwed up, should have kept the Orvis version I ordered)
> BB shoes and socks - red/yellow


----------



## adept

Thank you, sir...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Hahahaha! No I was never an adherent to that nonsense. That's for "freshcuts" and The *********** boneheads



L-feld said:


> Does that strike a nerve with your inner skinhead?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you Sir! Your opinions and criticisms are always welcome with me Mr. Fast!



Fading Fast said:


> YSR, I really like the jeans. I own a pair of J.Crew selvedge jeans that echo those and I find them to be a great cross between classic jeans and chinos from a versatility perspective. Love your beach buddy - good looking fella. And, yes, I am jealous of your beach proximity. I, too, live a stones throw from water (I live on an island and after all -  - the island of Manhattan), but you couldn't pay me to swim in the East River.
> 
> sskim, Pow! those pants pack a punch, but you skillfully kept everything else very low-key to make a really good looking outfit.
> 
> Royrru - I love the laces, it's clothes, not nuclear physics, no reason not to have some fun. And on the subject of fun - based on your posts, you go to some great places.


----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thank you Sir! Your opinions and criticisms are always welcome with me Mr. Fast!


Thank you very much - that's very nice of you to say. I was intrigued with your Levis, so I looked them up, but it appears that the off-white color (wheat, ivory - maybe) that you have isn't being offered in that cut right now. I own these from J.Crew which they remind me off:

https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/pantsbyfit/Denim/484/PRDOVR~41229/41229.jsp

I bought them on impulse and on sale and have found that they really serve a great purpose - like jeans and chinos had a child - with a nice sweater and sport coat they dress up well and with a sweatshirt they dress down but don't look like a jeans-and-sweatshirt uniform. I also think they have a Ivy vibe as you see a lot of slim fit ivory / off-white jeans in those old college pictures from the era.


----------



## gamma68

It's going to be 92 degrees here today.



Vintage Jos A. Bank bleeding madras shirt (with button-flap chest pocket and third-button collar)
Orvis navy surcingle belt
BB linen shorts
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I purchased them in a "higher end" thrift called Wasteland. They have a few of those stores in SF and LA so I'm not too sure when they were released. Those J Crews are REALLY nice! You've tempted me to grave a pair, but I'm going to try to wait for them to go on sale. $ 155 is just a bit too dear for me at the moment, but they do look great, thanks for the link!



Fading Fast said:


> Thank you very much - that's very nice of you to say. I was intrigued with your Levis, so I looked them up, but it appears that the off-white color (wheat, ivory - maybe) that you have isn't being offered in that cut right now. I own these from J.Crew which they remind me off:
> 
> https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category/pantsbyfit/Denim/484/PRDOVR~41229/41229.jsp
> 
> I bought them on impulse and on sale and have found that they really serve a great purpose - like jeans and chinos had a child - with a nice sweater and sport coat they dress up well and with a sweatshirt they dress down but don't look like a jeans-and-sweatshirt uniform. I also think they have a Ivy vibe as you see a lot of slim fit ivory / off-white jeans in those old college pictures from the era.


----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I purchased them in a "higher end" thrift called Wasteland. They have a few of those stores in SF and LA so I'm not too sure when they were released. Those J Crews are REALLY nice! You've tempted me to grave a pair, but I'm going to try to wait for them to go on sale. $ 155 is just a bit too dear for me at the moment, but they do look great, thanks for the link!


I hear you on the price - I bought them sub $100 on one of the many J.Crew sales that also had a extra "code" that got them under $100. That said, they are definitely well made and of a heavy selvedge material that is worth more than the (for me) average jean of $40 - $60 bucks. Keep watching the site and I bet you get them for under $100. Good luck.


----------



## stcolumba

New madras for a hot July Saturday.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That is a BEAUTIFUL shirt! Who makes it if you don't mind me asking?



stcolumba said:


> New madras for a hot July Saturday.


----------



## Duvel

I like the gold on blue combination in the shirt, StC.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Summer wedding in Healdsburg, CA

Vintage Seersucker 
Gant Shirt
Brooks PS
Levi's 5ps
Bass tassels


----------



## FLMike

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Summer wedding in Healdsburg, CA
> 
> Vintage Seersucker
> Gant Shirt
> Brooks PS
> Levi's 5ps
> Bass tassels


I sure hope it was an ultra-casual wedding. I can't imagine not wearing a tie to a wedding....or wearing jeans. :surprised:


----------



## stcolumba

YoungSoulRebel said:


> That is a BEAUTIFUL shirt! Who makes it if you don't mind me asking?


Taylor Stitch. The shirt is "Made in California". It is a light Indian Madras. I got the shirt for less than what it is selling for on the website. Many weeks ago, I paid a lesser amount as part of a kick start deal. As the heat index climbed to 100 degrees, this afternoon, this shirt was the perfect thing to wear.


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Toiling through some prostate MRIs, keeping it casual.
> 
> Lands End Madras shirt and surcingle
> J crew linen pants
> Sperrys


Cool shirt and mocs.


----------



## stcolumba

Lovely tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

YSR, the very trad Bass tassel loafers go great with the very trad hexagonal tile floor. 

We have been working with a company called Subway Ceramics to restore a bathroom that was "updated" in our 1927 apartment and decided to go with a "hex" tile floor exactly like yours as it is right for the period and looks great. We will be putting is a bordering row of black hex tiles as very period-appropriate accent, but otherwise, it will be an all off-white hex-tile floor. 

I like the mix of seersucker and jeans for what, I assume, is a casual wedding. It's a great way to understate the seersucker.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It certainly was casual! It was outside in wine country and I was WAY overdressed haha. Almost every other man was wearing pleated chinos and a polo with a wine company logo. I received some strange looks from the men haha.



FLCracka said:


> I sure hope it was an ultra-casual wedding. I can't imagine not wearing a tie to a wedding....or wearing jeans. :surprised:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I LOVE those old hex tiles! I'd like to see how yours turned out. 
My main goal was to stay cool (stylish is never a "second" thought for me haha) as it was 103 degrees and it was an outdoor wedding. Mrs. YSR was melting! Haha



Fading Fast said:


> YSR, the very trad Bass tassel loafers go great with the very trad hexagonal tile floor.
> 
> We have been working with a company called Subway Ceramics to restore a bathroom that was "updated" in our 1927 apartment and decided to go with a "hex" tile floor exactly like yours as it is right for the period and looks great. We will be putting is a bordering row of black hex tiles as very period-appropriate accent, but otherwise, it will be an all off-white hex-tile floor.
> 
> I like the mix of seersucker and jeans for what, I assume, is a casual wedding. It's a great way to understate the seersucker.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning. The heat is making the tie wilt. 
Hymns sound better in French.
Brooks Bros OCBD "room enough for a tent" original
Ancient bow tie from Van Boven in A squared


----------



## stcolumba

RT-Bone said:


> Hola, it's been awhile. Prepping for a move to MN, so a bit busy.
> 
> Humid today in NYC.
> 
> -BB seersucker shirt
> -J.Press belt
> -J.Press York St chinos
> -J.Crew socks
> -AE loafers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking shirt and socks. Very "cool"!


----------



## Duvel

RT-Bone, where in Minnesota? Twin Cities? I lived in Minneapolis for a while after college. I love that town. It's still a favorite getaway for Mrs D and me.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I totally missed this, GREAT pants! I've tried, but I just can't pull them off. You wear them well my friend!



sskim3 said:


> Beautiful day in NYC. Dressing like its a fun Friday. Have a good weekend fellas.
> 
> BB linen blazer
> Gant OCBD
> JAB madras pants
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I wouldn't pull off any man's pants. Not without his consent, that is.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Duvel said:


> I wouldn't pull off any man's pants. Not without his consent, that is.


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> Cool shirt and mocs.


Thanks. Good to see you back.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I just got back from a very short vacation to Manhattan and Cornell University. Here are the boys on the night we went to see _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night_, and a few days later at a playground in Ithaca, NY. By the way, it was extremely muggy in the city. If I had it to do over again, I would be decked in linen from head to toe. I with my mother-in-law would not buy the big pony stuff, but what can you do?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> It certainly was casual! It was outside in wine country and I was WAY overdressed haha. Almost every other man was wearing pleated chinos and a polo with a wine company logo. I received some strange looks from the men haha.


Those may have been the bouncers.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Great looking family! Your oldest is absolutely on the right track!



SlideGuitarist said:


> I just got back from a very short vacation to Manhattan and Cornell University. Here are the boys on the night we went to see _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night_, and a few days later at a playground in Ithaca, NY. By the way, it was extremely muggy in the city. If I had it to do over again, I would be decked in linen from head to toe. I with my mother-in-law would not buy the big pony stuff, but what can you do?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nah, they were just your bog-standard, cigar smoking, wine guzzling no stylers haha. I was THE ONLY man in a jacket there. It was a nice wedding, but I am not a fan of wine country at all haha.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Those may have been the bouncers.


----------



## adept

I just love your family pics...great stuff...



SlideGuitarist said:


> I just got back from a very short vacation to Manhattan and Cornell University. Here are the boys on the night we went to see _The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night_, and a few days later at a playground in Ithaca, NY. By the way, it was extremely muggy in the city. If I had it to do over again, I would be decked in linen from head to toe. I with my mother-in-law would not buy the big pony stuff, but what can you do?


----------



## Spin Evans

As do I. Great images.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Scorcher today. 


Brooks Bros linen, J Crew chinos, Hilfiger belt, Weejuns


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Sweltering today!

Lacoste broadcloth 
J Crew chino shorts (I almost NEVER wear shorts, but it's HOT!)
LL Bean blutchers


----------



## PaultheSwede

I love what you did with the tie, socks and shoelaces


----------



## sskim3

Temperature is great here with low humidity. Haven't worn the navy seersucker as suit this year. No tie because of casual summer dress : P

JAB navy seersucker suit
J Crew shirt
AE shoes
Panama Bob Cuenca Hat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaultheSwede

With all this seersucker I need to pick some items up. I will be the only one wearing it as I'm in Sweden


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That suit is great! I've always wanted a navy seersucker jacket but can never find one with the details I want. Is that a newer suit!


sskim3 said:


> Temperature is great here with low humidity. Haven't worn the navy seersucker as suit this year. No tie because of casual summer dress : P
> 
> JAB navy seersucker suit
> J Crew shirt
> AE shoes
> Panama Bob Cuenca Hat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Orvis sportcoat
BB pinpoint white ocbd
Robt. Talbott sea otter emblematic
LLB double l's
AE Walden


----------



## PaultheSwede

CMDC said:


> Orvis sportcoat
> BB pinpoint white ocbd
> Robt. Talbott sea otter emblematic
> LLB double l's
> AE Walden


That is a great outfit


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, CMDC!



CMDC said:


> Orvis sportcoat
> BB pinpoint white ocbd
> Robt. Talbott sea otter emblematic
> LLB double l's
> AE Walden


----------



## sskim3

YoungSoulRebel said:


> That suit is great! I've always wanted a navy seersucker jacket but can never find one with the details I want. Is that a newer suit!


I picked it up two years ago on the JAB website. Not sure if its still available, honestly haven't checked. The purchase was made when I first joined AAAC. This was before I got a better sense of what I was doing with my wardrobe.

In hindsight, I would have opted for the traditional blue and white stripes since it would get more use out of it (as a suit and as separates). It works great as a suit, but as separates, the pants look like orphans. And the jacket can come off as an orphan if paired with regular pants, but I do it anyways.

Regarding details, it was $100 so I didn't expect too much. It does wear cool, but I wish it was half lined instead of full. And like all JAB stuff, it has darts. The fabric is a little thicker than some brands. I have a pair of seersucker pants from J Press and the fabric seems 30-40% thinner than the material from JAB.

Nowadays, it adds a neat additional to the summer wardrobe and fits my sense of style.


----------



## sskim3

Good morning AAAC! Happy Friday! Decided to use my commute of NYC as the backdrop.



Spoiler



Details:
Panama Bob Cuena Hat
Uniqlo Chambray shirt
JPress seersucker pants
JPress belt
No brand espradrilles



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Brooks madras shirt - J Crew chinos - Bass bucks


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Super casual Friday at the tattoo shop..

Gitman shirt curiosity of Mr. WillBarrett
Uniqlo jeans
Target anchor socks
Timex weekender


----------



## Flairball

Hey there, Gentlemen. Haven't posted in a while, because as you all know I'm a fall/winter guy. But,...here is an example of my standard, sub-par summer look.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Hey Flairball! Im with you on kind of hating summer looks, i feel like ive been wearing the same 6 shirts all summer haha.


----------



## universitystripe

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Hey Flairball! Im with you on kind of hating summer looks, i feel like ive been wearing the same 6 shirts all summer haha.


I was that way, but then I really embraced madras and fun belts. Spring is the hardest, I think, but I have some purchases in mind that should make it a lot more fun come next April.


----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Hey Flairball! Im with you on kind of hating summer looks, i feel like ive been wearing the same 6 shirts all summer haha.


Owing to a pending move, I only have a "temporary" wardrobe available that has - no kidding - eight shirts (3 polos, 3 OCBD, 1 seersucker and 1 chambray) and, sadly, I haven't felt that I've missed my other 20+ summer shirts as they are all variations on the 8 I have available.

And for pants, 3 chinos, 1 dress pants, 2 jeans (one blue / one ivory) - and the same result, I haven't missed my other 10+ pairs of summer pants as I almost always just wear whatever is lightest in weight anyway.


----------



## L-feld

Turtle power! SSEW strikes again.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Love it, L-Field. Your new glasses make you look like a thoughtful Jeff Goldblum.


----------



## Roycru

I never (well, hardly ever) take pictures of myself in a mirror, but last night at my high school 50th Reunion I did.

The Boy's Room was decorated with pictures of the Dean Of Boys (and I heard that the Girl's Room was decorated with pictures of the Dean Of Girls). For those of you who were not all school years ago, the Dean Of Boys was someone who would hit you if you even looked like you might be up to something and the Dean Of Girls was the person who used to come up behind the girls, put her hand on the girl's shoulder, and say "Kneel", and if when the girl kneeled her skirt didn't touch the ground, the girl got sent home to change into something more appropriate for school.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer and ecru PPBD shirt, Ralph Lauren Polo orange and white (the school colors) tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......


----------



## adept

There's a pic you don't see every day!

Well, today it's _hawt..._tried to take a pic, but the lighting was bad...but, wearing a gr/wh, ss, seersucker shirt from LE(thrifted), BB Thompson chinos in stone, pleats and cuffs (Paid retail, I was desperate), J Crew gr/navy surcingle, Sperry authentics.

One thing learned yesterday in my mad dash for chinos: I've been wearing pants that are too long my entire adult life! LOL

P.S. Thank you BB sales rep!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning. Brooks Bros stuff.


----------



## stcolumba

Lazy Sunday afternoon.

J Crew shirt and shorts.
LL Bean mocs.


----------



## Monocle

Basic Press Jacket, LE Hyde Park OCBD, and todays tie is a nice vintage Liberty Repp. R&Y chinos, Trafalgar and J&M's


----------



## stcolumba

CMDC said:


> Orvis sportcoat
> BB pinpoint white ocbd
> Robt. Talbott sea otter emblematic
> LLB double l's
> AE Walden


This got my attention! 

Very summer-y!


----------



## stcolumba

Love those trousers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> I never (well, hardly ever) take pictures of myself in a mirror, but last night at my high school 50th Reunion I did.
> 
> The Boy's Room was decorated with pictures of the Dean Of Boys (and I heard that the Girl's Room was decorated with pictures of the Dean Of Girls). For those of you who were not all school years ago, the Dean Of Boys was someone who would hit you if you even looked like you might be up to something and the Dean Of Girls was the person who used to come up behind the girls, put her hand on the girl's shoulder, and say "Kneel", and if when the girl kneeled her skirt didn't touch the ground, the girl got sent home to change into something more appropriate for school.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer and ecru PPBD shirt, Ralph Lauren Polo orange and white (the school colors) tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roycru, you are VERY TRAD and an HOOT! Keep the good stuff coming.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Summer has me slacking on my posting. Here is one from last week.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, spot on Trad as always. The sport coat, in the close up, almost looks cotton, but based on the gold buttons, I assume it is wool?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD, spot on Trad as always. The sport coat, in the close up, almost looks cotton, but based on the gold buttons, I assume it is wool?


Good eye, FF! The blazer is an old Brooks Brothers wash 'n' wear.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Good eye, FF! The blazer is an old Brooks Brothers wash 'n' wear.


Cool, pretty rare to see gold buttons on a blue cotton blazer, right?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> Cool, pretty rare to see gold buttons on a blue cotton blazer, right?


Wash 'n' Wear blazers seem rare in general. Not sure if it was rare for them to have gold buttons or not.


----------



## Z.J.P

New Southwick MTM Douglas. Quick pics. Sorry for the poor quality.

Details:
Southwick Douglas MTM
J. Press End on End
B2 Gabardines
B2 Pindot Tie
Alden Calf Tassels
Carvello Watch


----------



## Duvel

Duvel in the Peace Grove



























Lord Baxter two-button sack, Brooks Brothers PPBD, Saks Fifth Ave tie (with knot a la StColumba), J. Crew dark leather belt, Lands' End twills, Ralph's socks (not seen), Weejuns.


----------



## adept

ZJP - FYI, don't know if it's just my computer, but I can't get your pics to download, and I tried two different browsers.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel, that's what I'm talking about.
OX, Nice clean rig.
Roycru, My 50th is coming up next year, took my HS yearbook pic in blazer, OCBD, Khakis, loafers & striped tie.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred.



fred johnson said:


> Duvel, that's what I'm talking about.
> OX, Nice clean rig.
> Roycru, My 50th is coming up next year, took my HS yearbook pic in blazer, OCBD, Khakis, loafers & striped tie.


----------



## adept

I agree, Duvel...^^^^^^


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, sir.



adept said:


> I agree, Duvel...^^^^^^


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Wash 'n' Wear blazers seem rare in general. Not sure if it was rare for them to have gold buttons or not.


Either way, it's a wonderful summer looking jacket. Many years ago, I owned the Haspel poplin suit in navy and would occasionally wear the suit jacket as a sport coat because I liked its slightly casual vibe (and lighter material) in the summer.


----------



## Z.J.P

Southwick MTM Douglas


----------



## L-feld

I'm sure the members will be offended by the break in my pants.


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

I can see those, thank you. Very nice...



Z.J.P said:


> Southwick MTM Douglas


----------



## Z.J.P

My computer has made posting images difficult. But above is the breakthrough.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Thank you, sir.


Yep, the contrasts are well-balanced, to my eye at least.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Z.J.P said:


> Southwick MTM Douglas


Looks fantastic.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> Duvel in the Peace Grove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Baxter two-button sack, Brooks Brothers PPBD, Saks Fifth Ave tie (with knot a la StColumba), J. Crew dark leather belt, Lands' End twills, Ralph's socks (not seen), Weejuns.


Such great colors in that sport coat.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Ox. That makes it both fun to work with and sometimes a challenge to figure out what works!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Such great colors in that sport coat.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm going to belatedly jump on the bandwagon here.. The whole outfit is REALLY nice! The shoes anchor it perfectly, that jacket is incredible. This may be one of my favorite rigs of yours.



Duvel said:


> Duvel in the Peace Grove
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lord Baxter two-button sack, Brooks Brothers PPBD, Saks Fifth Ave tie (with knot a la StColumba), J. Crew dark leather belt, Lands' End twills, Ralph's socks (not seen), Weejuns.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you for the kind words, YSR.


----------



## Roycru

For those of you, who unlike Fred Johnson and I, weren't at school in the early sixties, here's a picture that someone posted in our Class Of '65 Facebook group. It was taken on the front lawn at lunch, and I am somewhere out there (probably in the English Patio with a girl) so I'm not in the picture but the Dean Of Boys (of Reunion Boy's Room fame) is the one in the grey suit and he has found someone who might be thinking about getting up to no good and he is carefully interrogating him.


----------



## adept

Wow...look at how short the pants are!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I'm sure the members will be offended by the break in my pants.


Not angry, just disappointed. Are those the new Zappos bits?


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Not angry, just disappointed. Are those the new Zappos bits?


Yep. Pretty happy with them.

I may actually have to takes these pants back to the store and get a shorter hem. I think they may be a little too tapered to this much of a break.

Now if only I could make this jacket half an inch shorter as well...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

Yep, thats what we wore back then. I seem to remember 3 button jackets with the top two buttoned. I actually bought all my clothes at the Yale CO-OP as it was a cheaper alternative to Press. Roycru, thanks for the memories!


----------



## fred johnson

L-feld I am respectfully offended, however you are nicely on the right track.


----------



## sskim3

Hot and humid today. It feels too much like summer for me.



Spoiler



All this talk about converse. So I decided to wear them today. The rest is JCrew.

Also, took this photo last night and the lighting is awesome. No filters



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

I have no idea if this works. Had a hard time getting the jacket color. It's not as blue as it looks in the picture, although i wish it were. It's just an old poplin jacket. Probably was part of a suit, but i figure the patch pockets and swelled edges make it work as a sport jacket.




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld, I agree with you. The patch pockets, swelled edges and poplin texture make it (and seersucker) one of the few types of suit jackets that can do double duty as a sport coat without looking like an orphan. In part, when it is a suit, it is a very casual one, so that also helps as it isn't a material hard-wired in people's mind as a suit material.


----------



## adept

This looks good...



L-feld said:


> I have no idea if this works. Had a hard time getting the jacket color. It's not as blue as it looks in the picture, although i wish it were. It's just an old poplin jacket. Probably was part of a suit, but i figure the patch pockets and swelled edges make it work as a sport jacket.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Roycru

Sunday morning, those of us who could get up after Saturday night (when we partied like it was 1965) toured our old school. A girl I was at school with took a picture of me proving that I still remembered how the water fountains worked.

I am wearing a Land's End blue OCBD with a locker loop in back, Polo Ralph Lauren Madras trousers with a buckle in back (which if left unbuckled, used to be called "Trailing Ivy") and Bass white bucs, similar to the way we used to look on warm days (like Sunday) in the era before air conditioned schools.


----------



## adoucett

A little more casual today as it will be in the 90's by the afternoon:

* PRL Polo
* RB2140 shades 
* J. Crew Oxford chinos
* BB boat shoes
* Timex on NATO


----------



## Duvel

Duvel in the Loggia































Huntington 3/2 roll sack blazer, Brooks Brothers tie and ppbd, Lands' End chinos, Timex Easy Reader, J. Crew belt, Ralph socks, Weejuns.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel, you could not look more perfecting attired for the architecture than you do. Huntington - that has to be out of the archive section of the wardrobe (I have a few Huntington items myself from, easily, two decades ago).


----------



## Duvel

Thanks. Yes, I date the Huntington to early 1990s, most likely. Wish that company were still around.



Fading Fast said:


> Duvel, you could not look more perfecting attired for the architecture than you do. Huntington - that has to be out of the archive section of the wardrobe (I have a few Huntington items myself from, easily, two decades ago).


----------



## ThePopinjay

Hello everyone! Hope everyone's summers are going well.

A pic from Monday, I call it "Christmas in July"








Press green blazer and black knit tie, LE Nantucket reds and uni-stripe oxford, Cole Haan loafers,


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, Popinjay. Nice to see a green blazer making an appearance.



ThePopinjay said:


> Hello everyone! Hope everyone's summers are going well.
> 
> A pic from Monday, I call it "Christmas in July"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press green blazer and black knit tie, LE Nantucket reds and uni-stripe oxford, Cole Haan loafers,


----------



## Duvel

Duvel looks around and asks, "Where's the party?" It's such a lovely day on campus, and this would be a perfect spot for a small garden party. Nobody is around. Anywhere. But when I wear my Huntington blazer, I'm already having a party.








Apologies for the loosened tie knot. I forgot to tidy up after getting out of the car.

















Huntington 3/2 roll sack blazer, Brooks Brothers ppbd, old J. Crew tie, O'Connells navy/red surcingle, Lands' End stone chinos, Ralph's socks, LL Bean blucher mocs, Timex Expedition on a J. Crew NATO strap.


----------



## Duvel

More parting shots from my last days on campus.


----------



## adept

Eddie Bauer shirt
RLP tie, thrifted
Aboud jacket
Paul Stuart (Nordstrom) PS
Surcingle?
BB chinos, shoes, socks


----------



## katch

Love the green blazer! Aside from O'Connells where does one pick one up?



ThePopinjay said:


> Hello everyone! Hope everyone's summers are going well.
> 
> A pic from Monday, I call it "Christmas in July"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press green blazer and black knit tie, LE Nantucket reds and uni-stripe oxford, Cole Haan loafers,


----------



## ThePopinjay

katch said:


> Love the green blazer! Aside from O'Connells where does one pick one up?


Mine is from J. Press, but I would check eBay, I see old Brooks green blazers turn up with some frequency.


----------



## Duvel

Excellent look, adept! Put a dimple in that tie, though, sir--then you'll be golden.



adept said:


> Eddie Bauer shirt
> RPL tie, thrifted
> Aboud jacket
> Nordstrom PS
> Surcingle?
> BB chinos, shoes, socks


----------



## adept

Thanks, Duvel. 

I specifically did not dimple the tie, because the fabric seemed a tad stiff, and it's not very wide, and the fabric texture looks pretty tidy without the dimple...so in exercising my judgment, seemed a rare instance in which dimple-less was worthy. 

( I do love that tie and paid double the usual thrift-tie cost for it at an antique mall...d*mn...LOL)

Oh, the trad is a bit weak for the outfit. But, I've noticed that summer trad is a struggle, and I find it most amusing when you hard core trad guys lament the rising and embrace the lowering temps..LOL When it takes hold GW will be a challenge...LOL


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Looking very good and proper, jacket has an excellent fit.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel,
Casually elegant, you must have a closet full of clothes which you can just grab and wear and be right on line with TNSIL
without giving it too much fussing with rules.


----------



## fred johnson

Pop,
Nicely done and the watchband kicks it all up a notch.


----------



## Duvel

That is a high compliment, especially coming as it does from a fine dresser like you, fred. Thank you. I try to keep the fuss to a minimum (although my wife would tell you something different).



fred johnson said:


> Duvel,
> Casually elegant, you must have a closet full of clothes which you can just grab and wear and be right on line with TNSIL
> without giving it too much fussing with rules.


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB Madras - J Crew chinos - Narragansett Leathers belt - Weejuns


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Love it, The Popinjay! I have to steal that look, though I don't know how any of you manages to wear an OCBD in July, unless you actually live in Iqaluit.


----------



## Duvel

I default to the PPBD this time of year, myself. The OCBDs will come back out in September or so.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Love it, The Popinjay! I have to steal that look, though I don't know how any of you manages to wear an OCBD in July, unless you actually live in Iqaluit.


----------



## mhj

Duvel said:


> I default to the PPBD this time of year, myself. The OCBDs will come back out in September or so.


I find oxford cloth very comfortable in the heat. It breathes better than a more tightly woven fabric.


----------



## Duvel

I've heard others say this. It does breathe well, but i find that it doesn't work for me on truly hot days with high humidity. It feels a little heavy on such days.



mhj said:


> I find oxford cloth very comfortable in the heat. It breathes better than a more tightly woven fabric.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> I've heard others say this. It does breathe well, but i find that it doesn't work for me on truly hot days with high humidity. It feels a little heavy on such days.


Low humidity and a slightly breezy day and the OCBD comes out during the summer. Wearing a uniqlo one now and it is a lighter weight. So it works out today.


----------



## adoucett

Today is expected to be hot again like yesterday, so I tried to employ some semi-breathable fabrics.



















Wearing:

* Brooks Brothers slim fit shirt
* J. Crew cotton/linen chinos in urban slim
* Bass Weejuns
* Whale socks..Targyle I think?
* Team One Newport surcingle belt
* RB2140
* Filson briefcase

On the way in I also spotted one of my all-time favorite cars, an Alfa Spider


----------



## Duvel

^ Weejuns!


----------



## gamma68

Apologies for the poor lighting, but it was too dark for exterior photos by the time my wife and I returned from our 10th anniversary dinner:





BB 3/2 blazer, pinpoint shirt, cotton gingham ps, ribbon belt and garment-dyed chinos.
Haspel silk bow tie
Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Duvel

Nice. Nothing but nice, top to bottom.


> OTE=Ensiferous;1725770]


----------



## Duvel

Another quiet day on campus. Ben Silver x Corbin 3/2 sack blazer with _silver _buttons, old Oliver Peoples Sheldrake frames with newly scripted lenses for the old eyes, Brooks shirt, Rooster tie, O'Connell's surcingle, Lands End pants, Raph socks, Bean shoes (it's casual Friday, after all), Timex watch with Nato stripe, the new Nabokov biography.


----------



## Duvel

This is a pretty good book, by the way, at least so far. (And yes, true to trad frugality, I borrow most of my books from the library.)


----------



## GRH

*Button Fetish*

Impeccable, Ensiferous & Duvel, IMHO. Triggers a wild-a**ed idea: Is it too obsessive to suggest that blazer-clad participants feel free to include brass-button closeups?


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel said:


> Nice. Nothing but nice, top to bottom.


Thank you Duvel, and the same to you!

Thanks GRH


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, GRH, and I hear ya. I have a bit of a blazer button obsession myself.



GRH said:


> Impeccable, Ensiferous & Duvel, IMHO. Triggers a wild-a**ed idea: Is it too obsessive to suggest that blazer-clad participants feel free to include brass-button closeups?


----------



## mhj

Ensiferous said:


>


This certainly changes my negative view of double breasted jackets, looks great.


----------



## Duvel

Ensiferous, the more I look at your rig, the more I appreciate those great shoes. They anchor the whole outfit. And, the whole outfit is great, but I keep coming back to those shoes.


----------



## Ensiferous

mhj said:


> This certainly changes my negative view of double breasted jackets, looks great.


Thanks mhj.

To see some DB rigs that are actually worthy of convincing you, take a look at how Orgetorix wears them.

And Spin Evans has an image with his vintage DB blazer that is excellent.

The DB is certainly not a mainstay for me; it is more like an accessory, even a fun one at that. Yes, the DB can have some baggage, but I tend to not be too concerned.


----------



## Ensiferous

Duvel said:


> Ensiferous, the more I look at your rig, the more I appreciate those great shoes. They anchor the whole outfit. And, the whole outfit is great, but I keep coming back to those shoes.


Thanks again Duvel. I think I can justifiably be accused of grabbing the tassel loafers with a bit too much frequency, but I am ok with that. :biggrin:


----------



## L-feld

My wife has drafted me to sit around at her store's opening and make sure people don't steal stuff. I felt like I should riff on the old blazer and greys look, except with an unconstructed navy sack and grey oxford cloth pants, and navy shoes instead of black. Never miss an opportunity to make a joke that that only people on an internet forum would get. 


Thankfully, Steven Seagal also has my back:


Any Princetonians need a felt banner?


Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks again Duvel. I think I can justifiably be accused of grabbing the tassel loafers with a bit too much frequency, but I am ok with that. :biggrin:


You and me both. I like to see that I'm in good company on that score.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> My wife has drafted me to sit around at her store's opening and make sure people don't steal stuff. I felt like I should riff on the old blazer and greys look, except with an unconstructed navy sack and grey oxford cloth pants, and navy shoes instead of black. Never miss an opportunity to make a joke that that only people on an internet forum would get.


Yep, you're a dead ringer for a security guard, if not for the polka dot belt. Thank goodness for the belt.


----------



## L-feld

FLCracka said:


> Yep, you're a dead ringer for a security guard, if not for the polka dot belt. Thank goodness for the belt.


Well, at least we have the attack dogs. And our special hidden camera:

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Good luck on the opening!



L-feld said:


> My wife has drafted me to sit around at her store's opening and make sure people don't steal stuff. I felt like I should riff on the old blazer and greys look, except with an unconstructed navy sack and grey oxford cloth pants, and navy shoes instead of black. Never miss an opportunity to make a joke that that only people on an internet forum would get.
> 
> Thankfully, Steven Seagal also has my back:
> 
> Any Princetonians need a felt banner?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Visiting what my wife and I affectionately call "the scene of the crime." Cranbrook House & Gardens, where we married 10 years ago. I was dressed a little better then.

Ralph Lauren polo shirt and shorts
Sperry AO Topsiders
Timex Weekender


----------



## adoucett

Today:










BB Sport shirt
Lands End Canvas chinos
J.Crew Socks
Bass Weejuns 
Timex Expedition


----------



## Patrick06790

Ye Editor says I am "aggressively Palm Beach" today


----------



## Duvel

Reminded by his trusty timepiece that the lunch hour is drawing to a close, our hero is filled with wistfulness on a campus gone listless, languorous, and lackadaisical. The students are gone... as our hero, too, soon will be. He was lured to this jewel on the prairie two years ago to ply his trade. He landed in a strange world... a world he never made and never imagined existed... a mad realm of hairless apes, otherwise known as... *crusty alumni. *









And while events might conspire to compel Duvel the Guy sometimes to lose his cool, he nevertheless remains cool, in his own way. Now if only he had a cigar.










Our hero wears a Lord Baxter two-button sack sport coat, vintage 1960s, a Brooks Brothers pinpoint shirt, a union-made made in the United States 60-percent worsted, 40-percent dacron necktie with no name, a Timex Easy Reader, Lands' End dress twills, PRL socks, and Weejuns.


----------



## adept

Excellent...



adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Sport shirt
> Lands End Canvas chinos
> J.Crew Socks
> Bass Weejuns
> Timex Expedition


----------



## adept

A few months ago, when I was sifting through page after page of 'trad' in this thread, I believe it was oxford cloth button down who showcased this watch (not sure of the time frame). Well, I saved it in my Amazon cart and it arrived the other day. Glad I did so, because I may never have found it! It really is a cool style and look.


----------



## Tilton

L-feld said:


> Well, at least we have the attack dogs. And our special hidden camera:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


what are y'all asking for the antelope mount? May have to hop on 95.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

adept said:


> Excellent...


Sport shirt is cool, I like it, its really what I like to wear too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

adept said:


> A few months ago, when I was sifting through page after page of 'trad' in this thread, I believe it was oxford cloth button down who showcased this watch (not sure of the time frame). Glad I did so, because I may never have found it! Well, I saved it in my Amazon cart and it arrived the other day. It really is a cool style and look.


Nice watch


----------



## mjo_1

BB suit coat and tie
Press shirt
Alden


----------



## adept

oxford cloth button down said:


> Nice watch


I'm very pleased you pointed it out...thanks.


----------



## gamma68

Graham & Gunn two-button sack blazer
BB pinpoint dress shirt
Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch "Authentic British Regimental" silk tie
Brighton burgundy belt
JCrew khakis
BB cotton argyle socks
Sebago burgundy loafers


----------



## Roycru

Some of you might remember a recent post in a popular men's fashion website about snaffle bit loafers. Here I am, sitting in Gucci in front of a display of men's snaffle bit loafers in many different colors and leathers.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer and ecru PPBD shirt, Briar tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, J. Crew Madras trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Bass white bucs.......


----------



## Duvel

Let it be said that he wore a hat. Whenever I wear my straw Bailey panama hat, I feel like I must look to my fellow Iowans like a transplanted Southern gentleman. I'm not. It's just that, in these parts, so few men, even men my age, wear "real" hats, i.e., something other than a baseball or farm implement cap. But at least I'm doing my best to keep the harmful rays from my scalp.


----------



## Duvel

Please forgive the tie-knot slippage.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You've been killing it lately Duvel!



Duvel said:


> Please forgive the tie-knot slippage.


----------



## Fading Fast

I think we had a dust-up some time ago about the color black and Trad (or maybe Ivy - I have small brain syndrome*) and some argued that a black knit tie was an allowable exception - Duvel, great job of showing us how that is done.

Roycru - love it all and a special shout-out to the contrasting laces

mjo_1 - seersucker, white shirt and navy swiss dot - a classic for a reason, looks awesome.


• Small Brain Syndrome (SBS): a condition where one's head (and presumably brain) are of normal size, but it functions as if the brain was undersized.


----------



## sskim3

I felt very that I needed to dress up a little bit and haven't worn a tie in quite some time. With the humidity low and temps in the mid-80s, I thought the rig was appropriate.

Details:
Panama Bob Cuenca Hat
Brooks Brothers Linen sportscoat
LE linen shirt
Seize sue vingt 7 fold tie
LE khakis
Gant socks and madras belt
AE shoes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, FF and YSR. The tie is actually navy. It comes across as black in the image, though, doesn't it.


----------



## CMDC

BB sack blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
Ferragamo tie
LE chinos
Walkover bucks


----------



## Duvel

I like it, CMDC. What's on the tie?



CMDC said:


> BB sack blazer
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Ferragamo tie
> LE chinos
> Walkover bucks


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB blazer
Uniqlo polo 
BB pants
Bass bucks


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> I think we had a dust-up some time ago about the color black and Trad (or maybe Ivy - I have small brain syndrome*) and some argued that a black knit tie was an allowable exception.


I believe the "dust up" centered on one of my tweed rigs from early this year. There is nothing unacceptable about wearing a black knit tie, as pointed out here: https://www.ivy-style.com/the-black-knit-tie-the-great-neutralizer.html


----------



## CMDC

Duvel said:


> I like it, CMDC. What's on the tie?


Sailboats


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

Church...

Eddie Bauer sport shirt
BB chinos
Orvis surcingle
Sperry's




























Home from church...


----------



## Pentheos

^

I believe you bought the wrong size belt, sir. You are using the last hole, while it is generally the case that you should use (if you care about such things) the middle hole. Thus, you bought a belt 2 inches too small.


----------



## adept

Pentheos said:


> ^
> 
> I believe you bought the wrong size belt, sir. You are using the last hole, while it is generally the case that you should use (if you care about such things) the middle hole. Thus, you bought a belt 2 inches too small.


You are right, sir, most observant. It's really not something that bothers me. I could have cinched in one more hole. I usually just do a quick measurement around the waste when buying to make sure I get at least to the first hole. Will say that there is quite a bit of variation between brands for the same tag size, adds a little bit to the confusion. There's another issue with the pics I won't mention unless someone points it out.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Awesome! Is the jacket from Keydge?



L-feld said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

adept, it's a nice looking belt (and your whole rig is nice). But I side with Pantheos on this. With surcingle belts, it's good to go for a size that buckles right at the middle hole, if at all possible. Since the buckle area has some inherent symmetry, you're not taking advantage of the full loveliness of a surcingle belt by buckling it much off center.


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> adept, it's a nice looking belt (and your whole rig is nice). But I side with Pantheos on this. With surcingle belts, it's good to go for a size that buckles right at the middle hole, if at all possible. Since the buckle area has some inherent symmetry, you're not taking advantage of the full loveliness of a surcingle belt by buckling it much off center.


Thank you...will definitely keep this in mind, makes total sense.


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> Awesome! Is the jacket from Keydge?


Thank you! The jacket is indeed Keydge. There is a clothing store down the street that specializes in hemp clothing. Maybe I should see if I can con them into stocking Keydge jackets...


----------



## Reuben

adept said:


> You are right, sir, most observant. It's really not something that bothers me. I could have cinched in one more hole. I usually just do a quick measurement around the waste when buying to make sure I get at least to the first hole. Will say that there is quite a bit of variation between brands for the same tag size, adds a little bit to the confusion. There's another issue with the pics I won't mention unless someone points it out.


By "other issue", do you mean the pleats or the kinda wonky way the knots turned out? For the pleats, well, different strokes and all, and as for the laces give Ian's knot a shot. It's quicker to tie than the usual "loop, loop, around and through" shoe knot and more importantly tends to lie cleaner and neater with chunky leather laces like those you get on boat shoes.

Also, getting that belt shortened an inch or two should be a quick and cheap job by a local cobbler, it usually costs me $5 each or 5 for $20. I'd also consider swapping the buckle out while I was at it, but that's just personal taste. I don't care for leather wrapping like that on my buckles and you can get a replacement buckle for a couple bucks from a donor belt at the thrift store.

As far as the variance goes, that drives me crazy. Some belts are tagged with their actual length, so you'll need to go up ~2" from your waist size, whereas others have that built in and you just buy your normal waist. Then you have the vanity sized options that are just a total crapshoot . . . When in doubt I tend to buy the larger option and get it shortened a bit if need be.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> By "other issue", do you mean the pleats or the kinda wonky way the knots turned out? For the pleats, well, different strokes and all, and as for the laces give Ian's knot a shot. It's quicker to tie than the usual "loop, loop, around and through" shoe knot and more importantly tends to lie cleaner and neater with chunky leather laces like those you get on boat shoes.
> 
> *Also, getting that belt shortened an inch or two should be a quick and cheap job by a local cobbler, it usually costs me $5 each or 5 for $20. *I'd also consider swapping the buckle out while I was at it, but that's just personal taste. I don't care for leather wrapping like that on my buckles and you can get a replacement buckle for a couple bucks from a donor belt at the thrift store.
> 
> As far as the variance goes, that drives me crazy. Some belts are tagged with their actual length, so you'll need to go up ~2" from your waist size, whereas others have that built in and you just buy your normal waist. Then you have the vanity sized options that are just a total crapshoot . . . When in doubt I tend to buy the larger option and get it shortened a bit if need be.


If he got the belt shortened by an inch or 2, then it definitely wouldn't fit him! It barely fits as it is. You've got me really stumped with that recco, Reuben.

By the way, I like the outfit, adept. The fit looks good (except for the aforementioned belt issue), and I particularly like those Sperrys. You don't often see the tan color with the white sole (I'm used to the Sahara with honey sole combo).


----------



## Reuben

FLCracka said:


> If he got the belt shortened by an inch or 2, then it definitely wouldn't fit him! It barely fits as it is. You've got me really stumped with that recco, Reuben.


Whoops! A quick glance showed me a belt on the first hole and not the last, guess I need to look more closely next time. Lengthening that belt would be possible, but it would be a much more convoluted solution not really worth the time or effort here.

If you do come across a belt you have to have that just isn't going to work as-is, you can eke out an inch or an inch and a half on some belts by replacing the buckle and tabs with slightly longer alternatives. Not typically worth it but I've done it to an equestrian emblematic I was particularly attracted to.


----------



## Duvel

Typically, your belt size should be one size larger than the usual waist size of your pants, e.g., if your pants are 34, wear a 36 belt. I think both Orvis and O'Connell's advise this on their site. This should land your buckling hole right in the middle with a surcingle belt.



adept said:


> Thank you...will definitely keep this in mind, makes total sense.


----------



## adept

Reuben said:


> By "other issue", do you mean the pleats or the kinda wonky way the knots turned out? For the pleats, well, different strokes and all, and as for the laces give Ian's knot a shot. It's quicker to tie than the usual "loop, loop, around and through" shoe knot and more importantly tends to lie cleaner and neater with chunky leather laces like those you get on boat shoes.
> 
> Also, getting that belt shortened an inch or two should be a quick and cheap job by a local cobbler, it usually costs me $5 each or 5 for $20. I'd also consider swapping the buckle out while I was at it, but that's just personal taste. I don't care for leather wrapping like that on my buckles and you can get a replacement buckle for a couple bucks from a donor belt at the thrift store.
> 
> As far as the variance goes, that drives me crazy. Some belts are tagged with their actual length, so you'll need to go up ~2" from your waist size, whereas others have that built in and you just buy your normal waist. Then you have the vanity sized options that are just a total crapshoot . . . When in doubt I tend to buy the larger option and get it shortened a bit if need be.


Thanks much for the comments. The pleats. I really don't care for them, but as mentioned previously, was desperate and needed them. They do look messy, perhaps the nature of the beast. My next pair of chinos will be must-iron, plain front, unhemmed so I can get cuffs at custom length. The issue is the length, since I have one leg at least 1/2" shorter than the other due to skiing accident when I was a teen. (You can easily see in the pic how my hips are on a slant to my right.)

The belt and laces issues are just things that aren't on my radar, but I do like getting the input, many things to consider and improve upon. Thanks, all for the commentary.

P.S. Orvis will take that belt back in exchange, will go that route.


----------



## Duvel

It is not uncommon at all for our limbs to be of unmatching lengths. And half an inch is hardly much at all. Nobody has a perfectly symmetrically, perfectly proportioned body of all equal measurements. You just have to find garment measurements that work best overall and then let your own idiosyncrasies do what they will to what you wear--it's what makes them clothes and not a superhero uniform.


----------



## jimw

Damn! I like the cut of your jib, sir.


L-feld said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Me, today.

L-Feld - A very cool look.


----------



## L-feld

Thanks for the positive feedback, gents. There will be more Keydge in the works. I may even see if I can snag a corduroy or tweed one for the fall.

OCBD, you look classic as always.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Southwick 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
Ben Silver repp
LLB Double L
Walk Over bucks


----------



## SlideGuitarist

CMDC, that is awesome! I wish I had your chutzpah, or at least your jacket. 

I apologize for being mostly incommunicado lately, not so much because you're all dying to see me, as because it's unsporting not to show oneself. Here I am at the office last night...at 9:00, with naught but a Scotch to keep me company. Clark Advantage chinos in British khaki (not at all the best chino, but useful, and I find 'em for $12 on the 'Bay); pink PPBD from Ratio; madras tie from Tweedy Don; Brooks linen herringbone jacket with the feared side vents (sorry); and so on.


----------



## Duvel

Love the green blazer, CMDC! And the tie. Everything, really. Looks great.

Nicely put together, Slide. You look sharp and relaxed all at the same time. (Would the Scotch have something to do with the relaxed part?)


----------



## Duvel

Coupla quick snaps of me in a small part of my new environs. As I now work in a huge state-funded building (actually, in a building that's a part of a huge complex of linked buildings, i.e., I can walk a mile from one end to the other without ever going out in the weather), I have the opportunity to enjoy amazing artwork seemingly everywhere I turn. A state law requires that a percentage of every state building's funds is dedicated to purchasing artwork. I love it.

From an atrium cafe on the 7th floor, a glorious view lets me see almost a third of the way off into the distance along my old 60-mile commute to my old work place. Weird, and breathtaking.

Attire details: No name worsted/dacron tie, Huntington 3/2 sack blazer, Brooks ecru pinpoint button down, Oliver Peoples glasses tucked in blazer pocket for when the old eyes want to examine the artwork up close. Not shown: Lands' End olive trousers, Bass beefroll Weejuns.


----------



## katch

CMDC, I love that green blazer. I'm on the lookout for one myself. Good stuff!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today (with bad lighting).


----------



## GRH

OCBD: Yes, but nice buttons.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Vintage Corbin cord jacket
Gitman shirt
Levi's 519
LL Bean blutcher Mocs
Timex weekender


----------



## Duvel

Nice! You got style, YSR. I like the choice of backdrop.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Vintage Corbin cord jacket
> Gitman shirt
> Levi's 519
> LL Bean blutcher Mocs
> Timex weekender


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Duvel said:


> Nice! You got style, YSR. I like the choice of backdrop.


Thank you Sir!
That means a lot coming from someone who kills it with every outfit he posts.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Nice! You got style, YSR. I like the choice of backdrop.


+1, what I love is how YSR brings his own style to Ivy - not a J.Crew-me-too-style, but a true individual style - that shows the flexibility of Ivy. The clothes are classic and timeless for a reason: YSR shows us that reason, they adapt well to different vibes and approaches. YSR's vibe and approach is his own and is awesome. Now, I want to see YSR smile in one of his pictures.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Another good review from someone who I respect a great deal style wise (you also seem to be a VERY descent bloke FF). I was expecting to get torn apart haha! Thanks for the kind words.



Fading Fast said:


> +1, what I love is how YSR brings his own style to Ivy - not a J.Crew-me-too-style, but a true individual style - that shows the flexibility of Ivy. The clothes are classic and timeless for a reason: YSR shows us that reason, they adapt well to different vibes and approaches. YSR's vibe and approach is his own and is awesome. Now, I want to see YSR smile in one of his pictures.


----------



## orange fury

Not very exciting, but I had a casual brunch thing to go to this morning:





PRL sportshirt - Chaps chino shorts - LL Bean belt - Sperrys - Hamilton Jazzmaster - Rayban Wayfarers

also, Kaufmann Mercantile copper bracelet, Alzheimers Association rubber bracelet, and Fitbit HR


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Graham & Gunn two-button sack blazer
> BB pinpoint dress shirt
> Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch "Authentic British Regimental" silk tie
> Brighton burgundy belt
> JCrew khakis
> BB cotton argyle socks
> Sebago burgundy loafers


Nifty tie!!


----------



## g3org3y

@SlideGuitarist: Did the shoes come with blue laces or did you add them yourself? Regardless, really works imo and something I've been thinking about doing to a pair of my own.

@L-feld: I think you pull off those trousers brilliantly. I actually found a decent PRL Madras blazer in TK Maxx a couple of months back. I tried it and retried it but I couldn't make it work for me.



Fading Fast said:


> +1, what I love is how YSR brings his own style to Ivy - not a J.Crew-me-too-style, but a true individual style - that shows the flexibility of Ivy. The clothes are classic and timeless for a reason: YSR shows us that reason, they adapt well to different vibes and approaches. YSR's vibe and approach is his own and is awesome. Now, I want to see YSR smile in one of his pictures.


Agree, it's the attention to detail in terms of colour and fabric mix that impresses me. One of my favourite contributors for photos. Keep it up YSR!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Gyorgy, nope, the tan laces that came with the shoes snapped, and blue was all I had left. I do enjoy silly laces, since what I'm wearing is otherwise fairly stodgy office-wear. I believe that the estimable RogerP occasionally sports pink laces.


----------



## stcolumba

Early Sunday morning: Brooks Bros, old Polo bow tie

Later: Southern tide and khaki shorts. Bean mocs


----------



## RT-Bone

Scrolling through the HTJ archives last night, I was inspired to take this shot today - though I doubt he would ever wear navy chinos. 

-BB OCBD
-J.Press chinos
-Leather Man belt




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

That's a really cool weave on that jacket, Duvel.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you. My wife tells me it's her least favorite jacket of mine. I wear it anyway.


----------



## Z.J.P

From yesterday.

Southwick Blazer
Brooks UNi Stripe OCBD
Old Brooks tie from my father
Press Khakis
Footjoy Suede Tassels
Dapper Classics Cotton Socks


----------



## gamma68

Just returned from spending 8 days in Rhode Island and Connecticut. 

The view:



The drink:



The rig:



BB pink seersucker shirt and ribbon belt
Timex Weekender on NATO strap
Lands' End chinos
Foster Grant sunglasses
Sperry AO Topsiders


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nicely presented, Sir, and looking good...comfortable, relaxed! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, perfect Bee and Thistle outfit. Have wanted to go there for some time - what did you think of the place? And what was the drink (is it too much to hope it is a pitcher of Dark and Stormys). It looks more L.I. Ice Tea, but one can hope.


----------



## alkydrinker

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, perfect Bee and Thistle outfit.


Is that really a thing? please explain


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

A while back, there were some comments in this group about hipsters. Today, I found this "street art" in the 8400 block of Melrose Avenue.......

Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks brothers tie and PPBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren Madras trousers, and Bass white bucs.......


----------



## Pappa

[Roycru, as always, presented with aplomb to the masters!!

A while back, there were some comments in this group about hipsters. Today, I found this "street art" in the 8400 block of Melrose Avenue.......

Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks brothers tie and PPBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren Madras trousers, and Bass white bucs.......








[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fading Fast

alkydrinker said:


> Is that really a thing? please explain


Hi, the Bee and Thistle is an inn in Connecticut that has a classic American country style https://beeandthistleinn.com. So I only meant that Gamma's outfit fit into the style of the inn where he was staying.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, perfect Bee and Thistle outfit. Have wanted to go there for some time - what did you think of the place? And what was the drink (is it too much to hope it is a pitcher of Dark and Stormys). It looks more L.I. Ice Tea, but one can hope.


Thanks, FF. The Bee & Thistle is located in a great area of CT. It's right next door to the Florence Griswold Museum, if you're into early American impressionism. It's also a short drive to Mystic, Essex and Chester--all great towns to visit. Old Lyme itself is very small and doesn't offer much, though there is an upscale art gallery.

The Inn is very nice with a great restaurant and rolling grounds to the bank of the Lieutenant River. Our room decor was so-so and the bathroom could use some updating, but those factors shouldn't deter a stay. The service was outstanding.

The Old Lyme Inn is just a short walk away and also has an outstanding restuarant (plus an attached jazz club!).

My drink was Sazerac: rye whiskey, bitters, raw sugar, served in a pernod rinsed glass. Delightfully strong. I also had plenty of Dark and Stormys throughout the trip.


----------



## sskim3

In the Goorin Bro store in SF.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

^ Nice action shot, sskim!


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, you look like you are in your natural environment - classic men's hat store with wonderful old wood fixtures and furniture. You can almost smell the old wood from the photo.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(Responding to post 45050)LOL.

....looks to be an enjoyable, but potentially expensive place to hang out! The rig looks good, however, it appears the camera has committed an act of visual trickery that give one the impression your trouser leg(s) might be a bit too roomy.  Seriously, nice look.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I used to be the manager (well they call it "shop keeper" haha) of that exact store! Great hats, terrible company to work for.



sskim3 said:


> In the Goorin Bro store in SF.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Nothing special going on today, but I don't want to be forgotten. I took my dad out for tapas this afternoon. The restaurant is called Barcelona. My dad asked if we were in Spain. Temperatures are in the mid-80s F here, not much humidity. The white OCBD works just fine; the loose weave is fine for sitting in the shade. 

The dad unit is dressed in Land's End (madras up top, poplin below), and yes, I buy his clothes. I'm in Brooks Bros. with Happy Socks below (couldn't resist) and Kenwood beefroll loafers (not recommended for walking, with their lack of structure).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> My drink was Sazerac: rye whiskey, bitters, raw sugar, served in a pernod rinsed glass. Delightfully strong...


We should hang out.


----------



## sskim3

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I used to be the manager (well they call it "shop keeper" haha) of that exact store! Great hats, terrible company to work for.


Hats were great but didn't get a chance to pick up anything since I had to meet with friends for lunch. They did have a 50% sale going on. I was sad that they don't have fur felts anymore. I just saw a lot of wool.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^(Responding to post 45050)LOL.
> 
> ....looks to be an enjoyable, but potentially expensive place to hang out! The rig looks good, however, it appears the camera has committed an act of visual trickery that give one the impression your trouser leg(s) might be a bit too roomy.  Seriously, nice look.


Ha! They are very comfy khakis. Definitely. Not swimming like in Bills.



Fading Fast said:


> sskim3, you look like you are in your natural environment - classic men's hat store with wonderful old wood fixtures and furniture. You can almost smell the old wood from the photo.


Thanks! It was a cool store. It was 3x the size of JJ Hats though but a more budget friendly hats.



gamma68 said:


> ^ Nice action shot, sskim!


Thank you! Courtesy of the girlfriend while I was browsing because one can't have too many hats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

Great photos and repartee, fellas...outstanding...


----------



## Roycru

For those who have never been to California and who have no idea what California is really like.......

Today, I was down by the seaside and met a chihuahua who was wearing sunglasses, a fur coat, and four ruby slippers (twice as many ruby slippers as Dorothy stole from the witch who she murdered) and was being driven around in a pink and purple jewel encrusted Cadillac.

On the other hand, I am wearing all Brooks Brothers except for the Bass white bucs and, unlike Dorothy, I have never murdered a witch. (I didn't notice, until after this picture was taken, that one of my cuffs was messed up after I caught it on the fuel filler door latch getting out of the car.)


----------



## FiscalDean

Roycru said:


> For those who have never been to California and who have no idea what California is really like.......
> 
> Today, I was down by the seaside and met a chihuahua who was wearing sunglasses, a fur coat, and four ruby slippers (twice as many ruby slippers as Dorothy stole from the witch who she murdered) and was being driven around in a pink and purple jewel encrusted Cadillac.
> 
> On the other hand, I am wearing all Brooks Brothers except for the Bass white bucs and, unlike Dorothy, I have never murdered a witch. (I didn't notice, until after this picture was taken, that one of my cuffs was messed up after I caught it on the fuel filler door latch getting out of the car.


Nice look Roycru. Interesting mode of transportation.


----------



## eagle2250

^^(In response to 45059) Given that there are four of them, 
might we assume that the "witch from whom that Chihuahua sole those ruby slippers," was a real dog? LOL. 

PS: Very creative composition, but would we be wrong in sensing that your wonderful madras coat is clashing with the paint scheme on the Limo? Seriously, a really creative shot!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morn. I found an old Brooks Bros tie that I forgot I owned. It is always fun to find something old and feel as if it is new, again.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Thanks always to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.
> 
> A while back, there were some comments in this group about hipsters. Today, I found this "street art" in the 8400 block of Melrose Avenue.......
> 
> Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks brothers tie and PPBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren Madras trousers, and Bass white bucs.......


This defines Trad pizzazz.


----------



## stcolumba

SlideGuitarist said:


> Nothing special going on today, but I don't want to be forgotten. I took my dad out for tapas this afternoon. The restaurant is called Barcelona. My dad asked if we were in Spain. Temperatures are in the mid-80s F here, not much humidity. The white OCBD works just fine; the loose weave is fine for sitting in the shade.
> 
> The dad unit is dressed in Land's End (madras up top, poplin below), and yes, I buy his clothes. I'm in Brooks Bros. with Happy Socks below (couldn't resist) and Kenwood beefroll loafers (not recommended for walking, with their lack of structure).


On so many levels, this is really cool!


----------



## Tiger

SlideGuitarist said:


> Nothing special going on today, but I don't want to be forgotten. I took my dad out for tapas this afternoon. The restaurant is called Barcelona. My dad asked if we were in Spain. Temperatures are in the mid-80s F here, not much humidity. The white OCBD works just fine; the loose weave is fine for sitting in the shade.
> 
> The dad unit is dressed in Land's End (madras up top, poplin below), and yes, I buy his clothes. I'm in Brooks Bros. with Happy Socks below (couldn't resist) and Kenwood beefroll loafers (not recommended for walking, with their lack of structure).


Give your Dad a big hug from all of us!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tiger said:


> Give your Dad a big hug from all of us!


Aw, you guys are nice!


----------



## adept

This morning for church...

PRL white/blue strip
Orvis Ultimate in 'Field Khaki' chinos
Hilfger belt
Beecher Wright vintage monkstraps


----------



## bignilk

Please excuse the poor lighting. It's dark outside.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Roycru said:


> For those who have never been to California and who have no idea what California is really like.......
> 
> Today, I was down by the seaside and met a chihuahua who was wearing sunglasses, a fur coat, and four ruby slippers (twice as many ruby slippers as Dorothy stole from the witch who she murdered) and was being driven around in a pink and purple jewel encrusted Cadillac.
> 
> On the other hand, I am wearing all Brooks Brothers except for the Bass white bucs and, unlike Dorothy, I have never murdered a witch. (I didn't notice, until after this picture was taken, that one of my cuffs was messed up after I caught it on the fuel filler door latch getting out of the car.)


Wow Roucru, that is quite a ride. For all you non-Californians most of California doesn't have transportation quite up to roucru's standard. Which could be a good thing or a bad thing. The outfit is quite nice too. The stripes on the dogs shoes nearly match the stripes on your tie.


----------



## FLMike

adept said:


> This morning for church...
> 
> PRL white/blue strip
> Orvis Ultimate in 'Field Khaki' chinos
> Hilfger belt
> Beecher Wright vintage monkstraps


Nice fit on those khakis.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

No one's going to give bignilk some love? I will!


----------



## adept

FLCracka said:


> Nice fit on those khakis.


The fit seems decent, thanks. I highly recommend this product from Orvis...pricey, but you get quality.


----------



## adept

SlideGuitarist said:


> No one's going to give bignilk some love? I will!


Agreed, great look for what remains of Summer...


----------



## bignilk

SlideGuitarist said:


> No one's going to give bignilk some love? I will!





adept said:


> Agreed, great look for what remains of Summer...


Haha, thanks guys. Once you get to the next page, all hope for acknowledgement is dashed . I tend to do more lurking than participating, so I appreciate it.


----------



## adept

As mentioned before, I've looked at every pic in this thread that is still supported (many older ones have icons in place). Anyway, I think I've seen maybe one or two seersucker suits in the appropriate season, but none paired with a straw hat. Years ago, thirty, to be exact, I did business with a fellow, who would occasionally don this classic ensemble.


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Can tweed season be far behind?


 I hope not


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I think that I need a selfie stick or something because my photos are just terrible haha!

Kind of a chilly day in SF, especially in my neighborhood, Ocean Beach.

Vintage 3 button cashmere blazer with silver buttons from The English Shop, which is a now defunct men's store in the Bay Area. 
Vintage Gant plaid oxford shirt
LL Bean 5 pocket chinos
Vintage no name pennies
Timex weekender with NATO strap


----------



## katch

Whoa... that jacket looks great. 100% cashmere?



YoungSoulRebel said:


> I think that I need a selfie stick or something because my photos are just terrible haha!
> 
> Kind of a chilly day in SF, especially in my neighborhood, Ocean Beach.
> 
> Vintage 3 button cashmere blazer with silver buttons from The English Shop, which is a now defunct men's store in the Bay Area.
> Vintage Gant plaid oxford shirt
> LL Bean 5 pocket chinos
> Vintage no name pennies
> Timex weekender with NATO strap


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Yep! We have a second hand store out here called crossroads that caters more to the young, hipster crowd. I saw this in there and was blown away! It's the softest and most beautiful jacket that I've ever seen in there. Those fools had it marked at $23! It's darted, but I don't mind at all.



katch said:


> Whoa... that jacket looks great. 100% cashmere?


----------



## katch

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Yep! We have a second hand store out here called crossroads that caters more to the young, hipster crowd. I saw this in there and was blown away! It's the softest and most beautiful jacket that I've ever seen in there. Those fools had it marked at $23! It's darted, but I don't mind at all.


damn that's sexxxy

:rock:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I know that Pendleton board shirts are a bit more "West Coast" trad, but, well, I do live 500 feet from the Pacific Ocean so the Beach Boys look is a big influence on me as is the Life photo essay of the Ivy dressed residents of Watts in 1967.

Pendleton board shirt
American Apperal tee
Levi's 511 flat fronts
Rugby RL socks
Timex 
NATO
LL Bean Blutchers


----------



## orange fury

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I know that Pendleton board shirts are a bit more "West Coast" trad, but, well, I do live 500 feet from the Pacific Ocean so the Beach Boys look is a big influence on me as is the Life photo essay of the Ivy dressed residents of Watts in 1967.
> 
> Pendleton board shirt
> American Apperal tee
> Levi's 511 flat fronts
> Rugby RL socks
> Timex
> NATO
> LL Bean Blutchers


Awesome pendleton, I love my board shirts.


----------



## Fading Fast

YSR

- Fantastic Blazer - the fabric looks incredible - and great purchase.
- Love the worn-in look of the pennies (with pennies in appropriate slots)
- Am extremely jealous of that gorgeous wood floor - I love when they do a border like that (and the picture molding is wonderful) 
- While I hear ya on your pictures, they somehow works in a quirky artsy way


----------



## Dave

I haven't posted here in a while because my summer attire is nothing special. However, I did want to at least show y'all that I do have SOME variety and trad-ness in my wardrobe:





Brooks Brothers madras (some of you won't like the fact that it's untucked, but slimmer fit shirts do better untucked, IMO . . . besides, it's with shorts)
Old Navy shorts (I'll get new ones once I'm down a pants size . . . I know, I know, I've been saying that for some time, but lately I've been working out with full force)
Dickies belt (need a better belt too, but already I'm having to cinch my belt tighter)
Allen Edmonds Kenwoods (I love wearing these without socks!)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you Sir! I always appreciate feedback from you!



Fading Fast said:


> YSR
> 
> - Fantastic Blazer - the fabric looks incredible - and great purchase.
> - Love the worn-in look of the pennies (with pennies in appropriate slots)
> - Am extremely jealous of that gorgeous wood floor - I love when they do a border like that (and the picture molding is wonderful)
> - While I hear ya on your pictures, they somehow works in a quirky artsy way


Dave! Good to see you buddy! That's a nice shirt.


----------



## ran23

Still in the high 90's here, lovin this light blue summer Cricketeer jacket with khakis, pale yellow Eagle PPBD with a cotton blend tie. Small city, people do jump when you wear a tie.


----------



## Dave

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Dave! Good to see you buddy! That's a nice shirt.


Thanks dude! I like yours too, not to mention the rest of your outfit!


----------



## Reuben




----------



## adept

Ralph Lauren blazer
No PS, basted shut
BB shirt in light blue
Countess Mara tie (Finney Wood's Men's Shop, NJ, from tweedy Don)
Orvis belt, same Orvis Ultimate Khakis as in prior pic


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


>


*#$&#*% awesome.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


>


Friggin' sweet, I've been wanting a glen plaid suit anyways, but this just sealed the deal for me.


----------



## FLMike

Lo


oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


One trad banana right here. :happy:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Duvel, Ox and Reuben are killing it today!


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


> *#$&#*% awesome.





orange fury said:


> Friggin' sweet, I've been wanting a glen plaid suit anyways, but this just sealed the deal for me.





YoungSoulRebel said:


> Duvel, Ox and Reuben are killing it today!


Thanks gents. Between the hacking pockets, the ticket pocket, the dual vents, and one of the most structured of all house styles, it's not the most American of suits but I wanted to share anyway.


----------



## Duvel

adept... Even the inept know to un-baste their jacket pockets. 



adept said:


> Ralph Lauren blazer
> No PS, basted shut
> BB shirt in light blue
> Countess Mara tie (Finney Wood's Men's Shop, NJ, from tweedy Don)
> Orvis belt, same Orvis Ultimate Khakis as in prior pic


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YSR, I love you in that blue blazer! And welcome back, Dave from TX! You will note that we're wearing almost the same thing. I happen to be on my way to a jiu jitsu class, so the sockless Kenwoods are convenient, but I should probably use a pair of beaters for this purpose. My trophy wife snapped this picture of me in front of my Hennessey Venom, which is the sort of trophy car we rich "white" guys favor, even for quick jaunts to the dojo.

I don't quite have the summer wardrobe some of y'all have; I need to get some surcingle belts before next summer...but there's time.


----------



## fiftyforfifty

adept said:


> Ralph Lauren blazer
> No PS, basted shut
> BB shirt in light blue
> Countess Mara tie (Finney Wood's Men's Shop, NJ, from tweedy Don)
> Orvis belt, same Orvis Ultimate Khakis as in prior pic


I like bold colors tie
good one


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Thanks gents. Between the hacking pockets, the ticket pocket, the dual vents, and one of the most structured of all house styles, it's not the most American of suits but I wanted to share anyway.


You make an excellent point. And to that end, if you are a 40L, I will pay to have you ship that horrible suit to me so that you never have to be burdened by wearing it again. I will get rid of it for you by doing my best to wear it out over time.

Kidding aside, sure it isn't American Trad perfect, but who cares, that is a classic suit - clearly English inspired - that rocks.


----------



## GRH

Reuben said:


> Thanks gents. Between the hacking pockets, the ticket pocket, the dual vents, and one of the most structured of all house styles, it's not the most American of suits but I wanted to share anyway.


"... not the most American," but more than adequate for, let's say, accepting the Legion of Honor in Paris this week.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Thanks gents. Between the hacking pockets, the ticket pocket, the dual vents, and one of the most structured of all house styles, it's not the most American of suits but I wanted to share anyway.


I just can't believe no one is saying anything about the best part....the cowboy boots!


----------



## FLMike

adept said:


> Ralph Lauren blazer
> *No PS, basted shut*
> BB shirt in light blue
> Countess Mara tie (Finney Wood's Men's Shop, NJ, from tweedy Don)
> Orvis belt, same Orvis Ultimate Khakis as in prior pic


Umm, are your fingers basted together, too?!

Sorry, I couldn't resist.....I'm not even a fan of wearing pocket squares to begin with.


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> adept... Even the inept know to un-baste their jacket pockets.


LOL, I wasn't sure if there was a pocket there...


----------



## adept

fiftyforfifty said:


> I like bold colors tie
> good one


Thank you...


----------



## adept

FLCracka said:


> Umm, are your fingers basted together, too?!
> 
> Sorry, I couldn't resist.....I'm not even a fan of wearing pocket squares to begin with.


The right lower pocket is also basted. I'm not familiar with the mfg practice/rationale of creating an intact pocket, then basting the opening...


----------



## FLMike

adept said:


> The right lower pocket is also basted. I'm not familiar with the mfg practice/rationale of creating an intact pocket, then basting the opening...


Back to that ironical forum name! Like you said before....."you ain't seen nothing yet"... Haha.


----------



## Duvel

And please don't tell us that you've left the vent basted shut. Please.

My understanding is that this keeps the jacket nice looking while it's on display or on the store rack. It prevents customers from shoving their hands in the pockets and such, and it keeps the fabric from puckering, wrinkling, etc., when it's in the store.

In real life, the pockets should be opened up. The breast pocket, of course, can be used for pocket squares. I don't use squares myself, but I do keep my glasses in that pocket sometimes. And, while others here may eschew this practice, I use the side pockets of sport coats to keep wallet, keys, badge, phone, whatever. I abuse them.

The vent should be opened so that the jacket is unrestricted when you walk, sit, etc.



adept said:


> The right lower pocket is also basted. I'm not familiar with the mfg practice/rationale of creating an intact pocket, then basting the opening...


----------



## Flairball

Haven't posted in a while. As most of you know I'm not a summer guy, and prefer my fall/ winter tweeds. Anyway, headed into town on a bit of business, so I thought I'd clean it up a little. Not thrilled about going into town, but I am happy that I've got a reason to wear some proper shoes.










LLB sears let shirt
EB khakis 
BB socks
Florsheim blutchers
Orvis watch 
Ink by various artist in the U.S. And abroad.**

**Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## adept

Duvel said:


> And please don't tell us that you've left the vent basted shut. Please.


No, the vent wasn't basted when I purchased the blazer. It's actually a beautiful version, which I got several years ago when a Lord & Taylor was closing at a nearby mall.


----------



## gamma68

Reuben said:


> This is fabulous. I've been seeking a glen plaid suit for quite some time. This three-piece is wonderful!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Haven't posted in a while. As most of you know I'm not a summer guy, and prefer my fall/ winter tweeds. Anyway, headed into town on a bit of business, so I thought I'd clean it up a little. Not thrilled about going into town, but I am happy that I've got a reason to wear some proper shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB sears let shirt
> EB khakis
> BB socks
> Florsheim blutchers
> Orvis watch
> Ink by various artist in the U.S. And abroad.**
> 
> **Not to be taken seriously.


Nice to see you again, Flairball. I look forward to your tweeds, and your color sense.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Good to see you man!



Flairball said:


> Haven't posted in a while. As most of you know I'm not a summer guy, and prefer my fall/ winter tweeds. Anyway, headed into town on a bit of business, so I thought I'd clean it up a little. Not thrilled about going into town, but I am happy that I've got a reason to wear some proper shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLB sears let shirt
> EB khakis
> BB socks
> Florsheim blutchers
> Orvis watch
> Ink by various artist in the U.S. And abroad.**
> 
> **Not to be taken seriously.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You beat me to it Slide! Haha


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Sometimes I wear clothes.


----------



## Dave

FLCracka said:


> I just can't believe no one is saying anything about the best part....the cowboy boots!


They didn't look like cowboy boots to me! Reuben, care to let us know what type of footwear you're wearing?


----------



## Reuben

Dave said:


> They didn't look like cowboy boots to me! Reuben, care to let us know what type of footwear you're wearing?


Almost but not quite cowboy boots, though they've definitely seen their fair share of time in the saddle. They're mid-calf lace-up Justins in black steer:


----------



## FLMike

^Lace-up ropers = cowboy boots in my book


----------



## Reuben

^ I ride English


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Just don't post that look on the Film Noir Buff site huh Dave? Hahaha

I really love that suit by the way!



Reuben said:


> Almost but not quite cowboy boots, though they've definitely seen their fair share of time in the saddle. They're mid-calf lace-up Justins in black steer:


----------



## Duvel

Not exactly Ivy League-born trad style, are they?  Interesting choice, though.


----------



## FiscalDean

Duvel said:


> The breast pocket, of course, can be used for pocket squares. I don't use squares myself, but I do keep my glasses in that pocket sometimes.
> 
> while others here may eschew this practice, I use the side pockets of sport coats to keep wallet, keys, badge, phone, whatever. I abuse them.
> 
> The vent should be opened so that the jacket is unrestricted when you walk, sit, etc.


Flusser would not approve of your use of the breast pocket. I do use the side pockets for my keys. I don't like to carry keys around in my pant pockets.


----------



## Duvel

I know. Feels good to break the rules sometimes, though. Actually, all the time, in this case. Besides, Billax gets away with it... .



FiscalDean said:


> Flusser would not approve of your use of the breast pocket. I do use the side pockets for my keys. I don't like to carry keys around in my pant pockets.


----------



## Duvel

Cheating... Not worn today, only in my dreams, for the autumn to come, for corduroy jacket weather.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to all those who take the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

On the hottest day of the year (so far) I went to an art show at a gallery where the air conditioning was not working. I met Mr. Pot Head at the art show. Mr. Pot Head was wearing a very large spiked ball and chain. The moral should be obvious to anyone who is paying attention. (I never read the bothersome little cards next to art. I just look at the art and decide what it is, so I might be wrong about what this is.)

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, PPBD shirt, tie, and handkerchief, Land's End seersucker trousers, and Bass white bucs......


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Another muggy day in SF..

Vintage Arrow madras shirt
Hertling Five pockets
Good ol' Bean Blutchers
Weekender with NATO


----------



## Reuben

Can you tell he's been raiding my closet?










Now if I could only get him to use a comb . . .

Here's my shoes for the day:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You guys look great!



Reuben said:


> Can you tell he's been raiding my closet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I could only get him to use a comb . . .
> 
> Here's my shoes for the day:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Started out chilly today..

LL Bean lambswool cardigan
Vintage Lands End ocbd
LL Bean 5 pockets
Bass Larson tassels
Weekender


----------



## Bernie Zack

Interesting print over your right shoulder. What is depicted in it?


----------



## CornoUltimo

BB OCBD, Patrick James sport coat, Nordstrom tie and Pocket square, Lands end Belt and Chinos. (Not seen: Allen Edmonds penny loafers)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It's an original from Winston Smith. He is most famous for designing the album covers for punk band "Dead Kennedys". He's a Bay Area counter culture artist.,



Bernie Zack said:


> Interesting print over your right shoulder. What is depicted in it?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I ordered these Cavanaughs in oxblood from the Shoebank; I'm trying to decide if I wouldn't just rather have some inexpensive Bass loafers like YSR's that I can neglect somewhat. I tend to slip them on to go out to the mailbox, or with my martial arts uniforms (which looks helladorky, I admit). Comments? Too much pink goin' on? Do I "need" white bucks? Etc.



Here I am posing with my new purple belt, after our outdoor awards ceremony / picnic. Hap ki do isn't represented by "belt" mills. This took me 3.5 years.


----------



## Shaver

Lucky you.

Not as iconic admittedly but the artist who illustrated the 'f*** facts' inserts sent me a few original pieces, unsolicited - long story.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> It's an original from Winston Smith. He is most famous for designing the album covers for punk band "Dead Kennedys". He's a Bay Area counter culture artist.,


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Id love to hear it sometime!



Shaver said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> Not as iconic admittedly but the artist who illustrated the 'f*** facts' inserts sent me a few original pieces, unsolicited - long story.


----------



## Shaver

PM sent.



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Id love to hear it sometime!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Congrats on your purple! I've been a martial artist for almost 30 years. We had a similar "traditional " belt system when I practiced Ninpo Taijutsu. It really makes the promotion mean something in my opinion.

I


SlideGuitarist said:


> I ordered these Cavanaughs in oxblood from the Shoebank; I'm trying to decide if I wouldn't just rather have some inexpensive Bass loafers like YSR's that I can neglect somewhat. I tend to slip them on to go out to the mailbox, or with my martial arts uniforms (which looks helladorky, I admit). Comments? Too much pink goin' on? Do I "need" white bucks? Etc.
> 
> Here I am posing with my new purple belt, after our outdoor awards ceremony / picnic. Hap ki do isn't represented by "belt" mills. This took me 3.5 years.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Rockin the Nantucket Reds! Looks great!


----------



## Oldsport

Congrats Slide! BTW, just got dressed to take the family out to dinner ... Same rig as your photo! Well, except for it's still not Labor Day, so, no socks...

I'm still debating a Red/Blue Repp tie. In addition, upon the first paycheck at my new employer, I treated myself to a bottle of Glenlivet 12 Year. Enjoying that on my deck after a good bike ride and its cooled down enough to sit outside.

Signed,

triathlete, San Dan, ISKF Shotokan Karate


----------



## FiscalDean

Reuben said:


> Can you tell he's been raiding my closet?
> 
> Here's my shoes for the day:


Great socks, who's the maker and are they OTC?


----------



## CMDC

Gingham 3/2 sack by long gone Pritchard's of DC
BB pinpoint ocbd
BB silk knit tie
LLB double l's
Walk Over bucks


----------



## WipitDC

SC: J. Press Chambray Sack
Shirt: Brooks Brothers 346 Non-Iron
Tie: Tie Bar (if you guys haven't given them a shot, its well worth the $17 per tie)


----------



## adept

adept said:


> Ralph Lauren blazer
> No PS, basted shut
> BB shirt in light blue
> Countess Mara tie (Finney Wood's Men's Shop, NJ, from tweedy Don)
> Orvis belt, same Orvis Ultimate Khakis as in prior pic


----------



## adept

adept said:


> Church...
> 
> Eddie Bauer sport shirt
> BB chinos
> Orvis surcingle
> Sperry's


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Not even remotely appropriate for the weather, but I just received these items in the mail and could not be more pleased.

Vintage (I'm thinking 60s due to the tag) Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co jacket. 
Viyella shirt
Hertling 5 p's and Bean Blutchers below (you guys have seen enough of those this summer haha).

I can not wait for Autumn!!


----------



## gamma68

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Vintage (I'm thinking 60s due to the tag) Harris Tweed for Dunn & Co jacket.


Nice looking tweed. If you could post a pic of the HT label, I might be able to give you an general idea when it was made.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Triathlete said:


> Congrats Slide! BTW, just got dressed to take the family out to dinner ... Same rig as your photo! Well, except for it's still not Labor Day, so, no socks...
> 
> I'm still debating a Red/Blue Repp tie. In addition, upon the first paycheck at my new employer, I treated myself to a bottle of Glenlivet 12 Year. Enjoying that on my deck after a good bike ride and its cooled down enough to sit outside.
> 
> Signed,
> 
> triathlete, San Dan, ISKF Shotokan Karate


So that's two more martial artists bursting out of their civilian clothes!


----------



## CMDC

I was tempted to buy this SC during the recent sale. The price was fantastic. Given how full the closet is, though, I couldn't justify it.



WipitDC said:


> SC: J. Press Chambray Sack
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers 346 Non-Iron
> Tie: Tie Bar (if you guys haven't given them a shot, its well worth the $17 per tie)


----------



## Fading Fast

YSR, outstanding Harris Tweed - pattern, texture, fit, style. Is it a three button only (as you are wearing it) or does it naturally do a 3/2 roll? And those buttons look like fantastic leather ones (heavy leather, not the cheap thin ones).


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! It is a true 3 button with side vents.. A VERY British style (which is exactly how I like my tweeds haha). It's easily the nicest vintage HT jacket that I've ever owned. I could probably wear it for the next 50 years because it's built so well. Of course, it's sunny and 75 degrees today so I'm going to have to wait a bit haha.



Fading Fast said:


> YSR, outstanding Harris Tweed - pattern, texture, fit, style. Is it a three button only (as you are wearing it) or does it naturally do a 3/2 roll? And those buttons look like fantastic leather ones (heavy leather, not the cheap thin ones).


----------



## stcolumba

September 1st, and it is a classic "Indian Summer" day in Michigan. Grateful to be home for some iced tea.

JPress shirt
Alexander blazer
bow tie from Penney's (???) kind of old
J Crew chinos
Brooks Bros socks
AE Aberdeen (had been collecting dust in the back of the closet)


----------



## stcolumba

WipitDC said:


> SC: J. Press Chambray Sack
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers 346 Non-Iron
> Tie: Tie Bar (if you guys haven't given them a shot, its well worth the $17 per tie)


Great looking tie.


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, stcolumba.



stcolumba said:


> September 1st, and it is a classic "Indian Summer" day in Michigan. Grateful to be home for some iced tea.
> 
> JPress shirt
> Alexander blazer
> bow tie from Penney's (???) kind of old
> J Crew chinos
> Brooks Bros socks
> AE Aberdeen (had been collecting dust in the back of the closet)


----------



## katch

^^ love the J. Press flap pocket OCBD.


----------



## mjo_1

Cable Car poplin
BB 
Seaward and Stearn
AE Strand


----------



## FLMike

^I like this a lot. May try it tomorrow.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## mjo_1

FLCracka said:


> ^I like this a lot. May try it tomorrow.


Thanks! I wouldn't normally do such a bright tie with my poplin, but I'm trying to make it through the summer tie rotation one more time. I do like the result, though...this will be one to repeat for sure.


----------



## Spin Evans

Mjo_1, I really thought that that FLC posted that shot. The complementary colors are stunning; a perfect late summer outfit.

St. C, I enjoy seeing the J Press pocket flap and that icy blue. The khakis also look great.


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


>


A nice rig for sure my friend, but be careful not to bump those heels together three times...or I fear they might take you right back to Kansas!


----------



## FLMike

Corbin sack, BB shirt/tie/gabs, Alden 684, Tiffany plaque


----------



## Shaver

That's a crease which would give Billax a run for his money. Lovely. :thumbs-up:

I shall pretend that I did not see the bow tie. 



FLCracka said:


> Corbin sack, BB shirt/tie/gabs, Alden 684, Tiffany plaque


----------



## CMDC

Piattelli sport coat--recent thrift find
BB spread collar dress shirt
Drake's navy grenadine
BB gabs
AE shell Randolph


----------



## mjo_1

Back to basics.

Press sack
LE shirt
Press tie
No name gabs
Alden for BB suede tassels


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Duvel

Caught on camera at work soldiering my way through a business function with aplomb and humor. Thanks a lot, boss.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This is one of strongest pages that I have seen here in quite a while. Every picture is really good. Well done.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

After lunch today, I tried to blend into a sofa in a furniture store (Plantation on the 100 block of South La Brea) but my jacket wasn't exactly the same shade of ivory as the sofa.

Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers blue PPBD shirt, Ben Silver Churchill dot tie, Robert Talbott pocket square (with little polo players on it, just like that other brand), J Crew patchwork Madras trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Bass white bucs with blue shoelaces......


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


> This is one of strongest pages that I have seen here in quite a while. Every picture is really good. Well done.


Coming from you, that's saying a lot. Thanks Ox.


----------



## mjo_1

oxford cloth button down said:


> This is one of strongest pages that I have seen here in quite a while. Every picture is really good. Well done.


Thanks, OCBD. If I had known LE would discontinue that shirt in my last post, I would have bought 3 or 4. Same for the basic but useful must iron 'original oxford.'


----------



## adept

I Iike these, could just about duplicate the earlier one...



Reuben said:


>


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## CornoUltimo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday.


 Very nice. Your collar roll is great as always.


----------



## Reuben

Gameday, but too hot & humid for anything fun:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Shaver said:


> That's a crease which would give Billax a run for his money. Lovely. :thumbs-up:
> 
> I shall pretend that I did not see the bow tie.


+1, and I love the bow tie.


----------



## FLMike

SlideGuitarist said:


> +1, and I love the bow tie.


Thanks to both of you.


----------



## clark_kent

https://postimg.org/image/8ko5v8v27/

https://postimg.org/image/86mtvnayn/

https://postimg.org/image/moffpwcvz/

I wore this to church today. Last week, I asked about the fit of the chinos in another thread.

Details:

Shirt: J. Crew Factory

Chinos: L.L. Bean

Shoes: Zara (purchased before I learned what I know about trad now; saving up for AE's)

Watch: Timex

Belt: Old Navy (purchased before I learned what I know now about trad)


----------



## stcolumba

FLCracka said:


> Corbin sack, BB shirt/tie/gabs, Alden 684, Tiffany plaque


Love this bow tie!


----------



## stcolumba

Home from church. The last hurrah of summer weekend.
Brooks Bros.
The countdown begins for the first home game in the Big House.


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent - welcome and great name. 

My quick and dirty on the chinos are that they fit fine in the modern sense. They are low on your waist and on the slim side, but not super skinny to the point of being a fashion moment. Also, the cuffs bring in a not-of-the-moment, but Trad detail (cuffs or no-cuffs are Trad IMHO). 

And the length is classic - almost no break, but not high-watered as today's fashion people do. Overall, a good compromise to not being of-the-moment (and, thus, will look silly in a year) or looking like something from another time period all together. I try to strike the same balance, especially, as like you, I am on the skinny side and like slimmer fitting clothes, but don't want to get caught up in the supper-skinny nonsense. 

And don't give up on Old Navy. As someone who tries to buy Trad-echoing clothes only, I have many items from Old Navy as they do a lot of Trad-inspired items (and some not Trad inspired ones). But I'm with you on the shoes - pennies, bucks, boat shoes or Chukkas would be a more Trad choice (which only means, like all of us, you have more clothes to buy ).

Also, great to have a new member - can't wait to see more posts.


----------



## CornoUltimo

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
RL polo, LLBean madras shorts, Bass turner weejuns, same Seiko 5 as yesterday


----------



## L-feld

Goodbye madras. See you next year.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Love this bow tie!


Thanks, Stc! It's actually a two-sided bow from BB. The other side is a blue and green plaid cotton madras.


----------



## stcolumba

Farewell to summer.
LL Bean mocs (I read that the LL Bean flagship store will be closed on Saturday for the funeral of its company leader, Leon Gorman--the grandson of Leon Leonwood Bean.)
Southern Tide
Some hiking shorts I picked up (a long tme ago) in Hanover NH in a store that abuts the Appalachian Trail.


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL polo, LLBean madras shorts, Bass turner weejuns, same Seiko 5 as yesterday


Cool shorts!
I assume that you play French horn?


----------



## CornoUltimo

Yes, I do play French Horn. Madras is amazing for beating the heat here in Fresno, In a normal year it usually doesn't get below the 90's untill October, so my entire summer wardrobe, excepting church clothes, consists of variations of this outfit.


----------



## Bernie Zack

clark_kent said:


> https://postimg.org/image/8ko5v8v27/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/86mtvnayn/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/moffpwcvz/
> 
> I wore this to church today. Last week, I asked about the fit of the chinos in another thread.
> 
> Details:
> 
> Shirt: J. Crew Factory
> 
> Chinos: L.L. Bean
> 
> Shoes: Zara (purchased before I learned what I know about trad now; saving up for AE's)
> 
> Watch: Timex
> 
> Belt: Old Navy (purchased before I learned what I know now about trad)


They look fantastic. You were concerned that they may fit too snug . . . how did they fit when they came out of the dryer?


----------



## Duvel

Good-looking rig, C.U.

I am always impressed to hear people saying they have church clothes. My wife and I, as confirmed atheists, do not as such. However, one of our favorite Sunday morning activities is to go for coffee and breakfast at a small shop near a beautiful church downtown where many of our friends attend service. Our friends often will meet us for coffee and conversation after service is out, and their outfits will be much like what you are wearing in these photos--whereas I am usually in blazer and tie and my wife in a light dress. They usually greet us with "Missed you in church this morning."



CornoUltimo said:


> Yes, I do play French Horn. Madras is amazing for beating the heat here in Fresno, In a normal year it usually doesn't get below the 90's untill October, so my entire summer wardrobe, excepting church clothes, consists of variations of this outfit.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Thanks for the compliments Duvel and St.C. Being a musician and still in school I don't really dress up except all that much. Excepting concerts, special occasions, interviews, etc. my main reason to wear non-casual clothes would be church attendance, thus 'church clothes'.


----------



## Pappa

L-feld said:


> Goodbye madras. See you next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-feld, wouldn't hesitate to wear that jacket into at least mid-Fall!! Especially here is South Arkansas.
> Great looking jacket.]


----------



## vwguy

Once again the Summer flew by, didn't even have the chance to wear some of my madras or seersucker, maybe next year! Putting up the flag on Memorial Day weekend I was wearing this pattern in short sleeve by Uncle Ralph, this is the sleeve version by Brooks.


----------



## L-feld

Pappa said:


> L-feld said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodbye madras. See you next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L-feld, wouldn't hesitate to wear that jacket into at least mid-Fall!! Especially here is South Arkansas.
> Great looking jacket.]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. Unlike a lot of the tweed-heads here, my real bread and butter is madras, seersucker and linen. Maybe one day we will get a vacation spot farther south and I can get a little seersucker in April and madras in October.
Click to expand...


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> clark_kent - welcome and great name.
> 
> My quick and dirty on the chinos are that they fit fine in the modern sense. They are low on your waist and on the slim side, but not super skinny to the point of being a fashion moment. Also, the cuffs bring in a not-of-the-moment, but Trad detail (cuffs or no-cuffs are Trad IMHO).
> 
> And the length is classic - almost no break, but not high-watered as today's fashion people do. Overall, a good compromise to not being of-the-moment (and, thus, will look silly in a year) or looking like something from another time period all together. I try to strike the same balance, especially, as like you, I am on the skinny side and like slimmer fitting clothes, but don't want to get caught up in the supper-skinny nonsense.
> 
> And don't give up on Old Navy. As someone who tries to buy Trad-echoing clothes only, I have many items from Old Navy as they do a lot of Trad-inspired items (and some not Trad inspired ones). But I'm with you on the shoes - pennies, bucks, boat shoes or Chukkas would be a more Trad choice (which only means, like all of us, you have more clothes to buy ).
> 
> Also, great to have a new member - can't wait to see more posts.


wow. Thanks for the kind words, Kind Sir. These are actually my first ever cuffed chinos. It's definitely a plus that they are not skin tight; if I was to gain weight, then there will still be room to accommodate my new size. I love the fit!

So old navy's not a complete no-no in the trad world? I need an affordable pink ocbd to complete my basics before graduating to the better quality from BB. I'll add them to my list then. I actually own a pair of Bass Weejuns, but I was switching gears on this particular day. And some of you guys still buy more clothes? Wow. I guess the shopping never ends for a trad man!

I love the forum so far, and I enjoy learning from y'all. I hope to post more as I continue working on my wardrobe. If only I had discovered this place a lot sooner...


----------



## clark_kent

Bernie Zack said:


> They look fantastic. You were concerned that they may fit too snug . . . how did they fit when they came out of the dryer?


Fit was great!! I could move around freely, no restrictions, concerns when I bent down, etc., They held really well after the touch from the iron. I think it was your advice that I should hold on to them because after they leave the dryer, they would fit better. You were right! And I'm so glad I listened to you :rock:


----------



## clark_kent

CornoUltimo said:


> [/URL]
> Bass turner weejuns


Love the loafers, C.U.!

- how much? (if you don't mind)
- made in USA?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

clark_kent said:


> Love the loafers, C.U.!
> 
> - how much? (if you don't mind)
> - made in USA?


Those can be had at ghbass.com for cheap right now, I believe.


----------



## RT-Bone

Happy "fall".

-LE Sail Rigger OCBD
-J.Press belt
-JD chinos










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

House hunting in mid-coast Maine, yesterday. Jaquish Island in the background.









LLB
EB
Clarks
Orvis


----------



## clark_kent

RT-Bone said:


> Happy "fall".
> 
> -LE Sail Rigger OCBD
> -J.Press belt
> -JD chinos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, simple!

Just wanted to ask, does the LE OCBD have a button in the back of the collar?


----------



## RT-Bone

clark_kent said:


> Nice, simple!
> 
> Just wanted to ask, does the LE OCBD have a button in the back of the collar?


Mine does.


----------



## CornoUltimo

SlideGuitarist said:


> Those can be had at ghbass.com for cheap right now, I believe.


But not as cheap as I got them, mine were purchased at a bass outlet about a month ago for the princely sum of $24. And sadly they aren't made in the U.S. but for me they weren't a big enough investment to really care.


----------



## clark_kent

CornoUltimo said:


> But not as cheap as I got them, mine were purchased at a bass outlet about a month ago for the princely sum of $24. And sadly they aren't made in the U.S. but for me they weren't a big enough investment to really care.


Wow! That's a real deal, CU! They look really nice for casual wear, and the leather seems like it is really comfortable (judging by the pics)!


----------



## RT-Bone

-BB OCBD
-Belted Cow "Cheap Buzz" belt
-J.Press chinos
-Uniqlo socks
-Bass Turners (meh on the rubber sole components, but that can be rectified down the line)



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo

clark_kent said:


> Wow! That's a real deal, CU! They look really nice for casual wear, and the leather seems like it is really comfortable (judging by the pics)!


Yes, they've broken in very nicely. At first they were a medium brown and the contrast stitching really stood out, but I've polished them up a bit and they're darker now. The leather is very soft and comfortable, they don't feel like plastic like the standard weejuns..The only thing that might possibly detract from these loafers is the fact that they have a topy-esque tread on the front of the sole but it doesn't add to the bulk of the sole so I'm fine with it.


----------



## CornoUltimo

RT-Bone said:


> -BB OCBD
> -Belted Cow "Cheap Buzz" belt
> -J.Press chinos
> -Uniqlo socks
> -Bass Turners (meh on the rubber sole components, but that can be rectified down the line)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I noticed that we seem to have very similar weejuns, mine are the pebble-grain ones though. The rubber sole is a bit of a downer, but oh well. That is a very unique belt,


----------



## gamma68

The signs of the approaching fall season may be around us, but that didn't stop my wife and I from enjoying a long Labor Day weekend in Northern Michigan:









Top: Lacoste polo, Vineyard Vines shorts, Sperry AO Topsiders.

Bottom: RLP polo, Lands' End shorts, same boat shoes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Madras necktie in September. It can be done. Linen, mostly, because it's still quite muggy here (although it's finally cooled down for good this year, I think). I think a scruffier PS would have been better, but at some point I have to pull myself away from the mirror and just go to work. PPBD from Ratio.


----------



## jimw

Now THAT is a GTH belt. I'm jealous, esp as it depicts one of my favourite cheap buzz': Genny Cream Ale. Nice.


----------



## Roycru

Standing out on the rear platform passing through Oxnard CA on the hottest day of the year (so far). Although it was around 105, I was hoping to see my friend who was working on the Oxnard local today, but they had already tied up before I got to Oxnard.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and BB#1 repp tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks.....


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Standing out on the rear platform passing through Oxnard CA on the hottest day of the year (so far). Although it was around 105, I was hoping to see my friend who was working on the Oxnard local today, but they had already tied up before I got to Oxnard.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and BB#1 repp tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roycru, PERFECT in every way!! Wow, tell us how you do it!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Vintage, super chunky, lambs wool , cable knit cardigan. 
GH Bass pink Uni stripe
Levi's 501
Clarks 
Gap socks
Timex
"Ironic" Barbour bag


----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Vintage, super chunky, lambs wool , cable knit cardigan.
> ...


You left out incredibly awesome, very Ivy and will make Fading Fast envious. Shawl collar, cable knit, camel - damn!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! 
It's an etsy purchase. I was VERY happy when I opened the package!



Fading Fast said:


> You left out incredibly awesome, very Ivy and will make Fading Fast envious. Shawl collar, cable knit, camel - damn!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Thanks!
> It's an etsy purchase. I was VERY happy when I opened the package!


The pink uni stripe is droolable! I'll send props about the red Shetland when I get a chance to pose with it.

It's finally cool enough to wear something other than a linen jacket. This is a Samuelsohn sack of wool/linen/silk (thanks, eBay! $55!). The trousers are cotton twill. The rest is a grab bag. I'm wearing dark brown socks, since I had nothing matching; that seemed to go with the slightly woodsy look.

I am "that guy" at work, but fortunately I'm also sufficiently well-liked that I can get someone to snap a photo in the lunchroom (bottles of hot sauce in the background):


----------



## clark_kent

Roycru said:


> Standing out on the rear platform passing through Oxnard CA on *the hottest day of the year (so far). Although it was around 105,* I was hoping to see my friend who was working on the Oxnard local today, but they had already tied up before I got to Oxnard.
> 
> Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and BB#1 repp tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks.....


looking sharp, but a blazer in that kind of weather!?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

clark_kent said:


> looking sharp, but a blazer in that kind of weather!?


RoyCru's awesomeness creates a microclimate.


----------



## Duvel

Some of what I hope to be wearing in the coming months.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel,

Very nice. I love seeing how well represented my favorite pattern for tweed is - herringbone. And the cord ones look fantastic as well. 

Now all we need is fall.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, and yes--it almost feels like fall in my neck of the woods. High of 65 today, low humidity, windows wide open. I'll take it.


----------



## thegovteach

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Vintage, super chunky, lambs wool , cable knit cardigan.
> GH Bass pink Uni stripe
> Levi's 501
> Clarks
> Gap socks
> Timex
> "Ironic" Barbour bag


I love the shirt/ cardigan color combo!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm right there with you fellas:






Can't wait!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It's chilly enough to break out some goodies

Pendleton tweed blazer
LL Bean plaid Oxford 
Levi's 511 chinos
LL Bean rag wool socks
LlL Bean Blutchers
Timex weekender



I was not entirely happy with the above rig so I added a vintage Alan Paine cashmere v neck for a pop of colour. I'm satisfied now haha


----------



## clark_kent

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I'm right there with you fellas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait!


Wow! That's a lot of clothes, brother. Are you going to be able to wear it all!!?? 

And those are only your fall - winter gear, I'm assuming?


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Those are all mine, I will CERTAINLY be able to wear it all and it is just an example of some of my F/W wear. I do have much more (but my collection is quite humble and pales in comparison to many of the other forum members haha)

It didn't happen overnight, and I've found quite a bit of my collection right here on the Trad Exchange, so I would definitely look into that thread if you haven't already. 
I'm also very lucky to have a few really, really great thrift and consignment stores nearby.



clark_kent said:


> Wow! That's a lot of clothes, brother. Are you going to be able to wear it all!!??
> 
> And those are only your fall - winter gear, I'm assuming?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Madras tie, madras tie, madras tie. Plus my dad was wearing a madras shirt. So much madras, you could plotz!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

GREAT looking family!



SlideGuitarist said:


> Madras tie, madras tie, madras tie. Plus my dad was wearing a madras shirt. So much madras, you could plotz!


----------



## clark_kent

YoungSoulRebel said:


> GREAT looking family!


I concur! Hopefully the children don't depart from their father's fashion teachings as they get older.


----------



## clark_kent

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Those are all mine, I will CERTAINLY be able to wear it all and it is just an example of some of my F/W wear. I do have much more (but my collection is quite humble and pales in comparison to many of the other forum members haha)
> 
> It didn't happen overnight, and I've found quite a bit of my collection right here on the Trad Exchange, so I would definitely look into that thread if you haven't already.
> I'm also very lucky to have a few really, really great thrift and consignment stores nearby.


Wow. So what's the game plan, one for each day?

I strive for a very minimal approach to wardrobe building, and I'm hoping regardless of how big my bank account gets, I won't over indulge and buy more than what's really "needed".

Nothing against you though, or anyone else though. I'm just curious how you're able to wear all that lol I can't imagine what I'll do with such a collection!

Do you sometimes forget that you own certain items, and then you stumble upon it in your closet?

BTW, I would look into the exchange thread and it's quite tempting, but I don't feel too comfortable going down the thrifting route... I've seen great stuff in there though (& for prices I can actually afford too)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You would be doing yourself a great dis service if you did not check out forum member oxfordclothbuttondown's blog.. I think you guys have a lot in common (from what you've written anyway).

https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/



clark_kent said:


> Wow. So what's the game plan, one for each day?
> 
> I strive for a very minimal approach to wardrobe building, and I'm hoping regardless of how big my bank account gets, I won't over indulge and buy more than what's really "needed".
> 
> Nothing against you though, or anyone else though. I'm just curious how you're able to wear all that lol I can't imagine what I'll do with such a collection!
> 
> Do you sometimes forget that you own certain items, and then you stumble upon it in your closet?
> 
> BTW, I would look into the exchange thread and it's quite tempting, but I don't feel too comfortable going down the thrifting route... I've seen great stuff in there though (& for prices I can actually afford too)


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and who likes my pictures. To answer clark_kent's question about my last picture, yes a blazer. It's a (pre-OPH) Brooks Brothers wool and polyester partially lined open weave hopsack blazer from the seventies, not the Nanook-Of-The-North style blazers that Brooks Brothers sell now.

It's still hot and humid here. Earlier today I sat on a cast concrete tuffet (at least that's what I thought it was) in the shade wearing a Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers anemia pink PPBD shirt and BB#1 repp tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks.......


----------



## Duvel

Simplicity of approach is one thing. Variety of materials one has to work with is another, and is the spice of life. In my current eartlhly incarnation, I am limited to one wife at a time, one house, one lifetime. At least I can allow myself more than one jacket and sweater!

Even the forum member YSR refers you to, in his singularly focused approach, has a good variety of jackets and sweaters and ties.

For a great example of a trad guy who loves variety and knows how to use it, look at the Wearing Ivy League since 1958 blog. YSR doesn't do a bad job with a little variety himself. 

I think, from this post and others I've seen by you, that you labor under a misconception that trad has to be boring, routine, and colorless. That is hardly the case. Live it up! Buy a paisley tie!



clark_kent said:


> Wow. So what's the game plan, one for each day?
> 
> I strive for a very minimal approach to wardrobe building, and I'm hoping regardless of how big my bank account gets, I won't over indulge and buy more than what's really "needed".
> 
> Nothing against you though, or anyone else though. I'm just curious how you're able to wear all that lol I can't imagine what I'll do with such a collection!
> 
> Do you sometimes forget that you own certain items, and then you stumble upon it in your closet?
> 
> BTW, I would look into the exchange thread and it's quite tempting, but I don't feel too comfortable going down the thrifting route... I've seen great stuff in there though (& for prices I can actually afford too)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

YoungSoulRebel said:


> You would be doing yourself a great dis service if you did not check out forum member oxfordclothbuttondown's blog.. I think you guys have a lot in common (from what you've written anyway).
> 
> https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/


Concur. The "problem" with the Exchange is that you can pick up attractive but marginal items at a good price. This is true of season-end clearance, when sport jackets in my size and in basic colors are already sold out. But if you really want to build up a through-the-week wardrobe, you need to be more methodical. Ox keeps it simple, by design: no $700 loafers, IIRC.


----------



## Duvel

Very cool!



SlideGuitarist said:


> Madras tie, madras tie, madras tie. Plus my dad was wearing a madras shirt. So much madras, you could plotz!


----------



## adept

SlideGuitarist said:


> Madras tie, madras tie, madras tie. Plus my dad was wearing a madras shirt. So much madras, you could _*plotz*_!


Very nice...I had to look this up...LOL


----------



## stcolumba

September 13 and chilly enough to wear tweed and wool.

Coat: The Crimson Shop, Cambridge
Shirt: J Press
Bow: Brooks Bros


----------



## Duvel

Hmm. I've picked a few items on the exchange I'd call far better than merely marginal.

The benefit of shopping on the exchange, I've found, is you can find items that are hard to find in the "real world." Some exchange vendors are particularly good at offering gems from long-lost Ivy periods. Grab them when you see them!

And, yes, methodical is good. And that does not preclude building a wardrobe that is at once various, diverse, and versatile.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Concur. The "problem" with the Exchange is that you can pick up attractive but marginal items at a good price. This is true of season-end clearance, when sport jackets in my size and in basic colors are already sold out. But if you really want to build up a through-the-week wardrobe, you need to be more methodical. Ox keeps it simple, by design: no $700 loafers, IIRC.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Much more eloquently put than I was able to last night while simultaneously cooking dinner and feeding my insatiable Pomeranians haha. 
Thanks for the compliment as well!



Duvel said:


> Simplicity of approach is one thing. Variety of materials one has to work with is another, and is the spice of life. In my current eartlhly incarnation, I am limited to one wife at a time, one house, one lifetime. At least I can allow myself more than one jacket and sweater!
> 
> Even the forum member YSR refers you to, in his singularly focused approach, has a good variety of jackets and sweaters and ties.
> 
> For a great example of a trad guy who loves variety and knows how to use it, look at the Wearing Ivy League since 1958 blog. YSR doesn't do a bad job with a little variety himself.
> 
> I think, from this post and others I've seen by you, that you labor under a misconception that trad has to be boring, routine, and colorless. That is hardly the case. Live it up! Buy a paisley tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

I try very hard to be a minimalist, but it is challenging to enjoy the wide variety of American Trad / Ivy clothes and keep ones closet from bursting at the seems. What I've tried to do over the years is reduce my quantity, but increase my quality (spend the same, get less, get better)* - which forces some control.

Also, I've gravitated toward a few colors that work well for me - blue, grey, khaki, stone - as my wardrobe core and only bring in a minimal of color splash (pink works very well with my core color palette) to break the monotony. This strategy has allowed me to keep my closet in control, but still enjoy my Trad / Ivy clothes pursuits.

*YSR*, in your F/W inventory picture (which is fantastic), I noticed a interesting sweater tucked in the lower left that looks almost, but not quite, like it is a Fair Isle - I'm intrigued - if I may ask, what is it?

*That said, I do buy some modest priced clothes at Old Navy, J.Crew, etc. just to knock about in and to get the fun of having something new without breaking the bank.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Hmm. I've picked a few items on the exchange I'd call far better than merely marginal.


Oy! I did not mean in terms of quality! I meant in terms of their place in a wardrobe! To be fair, I got three (that's *3*) white OCBDs from Tweedy Don, and a black silk knit tie (NWT) from Steven Smith, which are hardly marginal. I suppose I just meant to emphasize that if you really want to start with the basics (say, a navy hopsack blazer, a gray herringbone tweed jacket, gray wool trousers, etc.) you might really want to spend your money on them now.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> ...I think, from this post and others I've seen by you, that you labor under a misconception that trad has to be boring, routine, and colorless...


I own 4 pink shirts, and pink happens to look good on me. I don't know if I'd ever have had the nerve to wear pink if it weren't part of the vocabulary.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

clark_kent said:


> I concur! Hopefully the children don't depart from their father's fashion teachings as they get older.


We'll see! My older son has very little social awareness (so dressing up a little and going out is actually useful practice for him), while the little one is sort of a show-off (which is often cute in children; you just don't want them to develop the habit of playing to an audience of doting adults all the time). I just hope they know "what to do" in various situations; I don't want to come off like the sartorial version of the crazy sports dad.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

"YSR, in your F/W inventory picture (which is fantastic), I noticed a interesting sweater tucked in the lower left that looks almost, but not quite, like it is a Fair Isle - I'm intrigued - if I may ask, what is it?"

That sweater is a vintage Dale of Norway number. It is actually fair isle, it's just a larger pattern than the "traditional" pattern that we are used to seeing. I bought it because it was a bit different, but as you can see by its placement in the stack that it does not get much use haha.


----------



## Fading Fast

YoungSoulRebel said:


> "YSR, in your F/W inventory picture (which is fantastic), I noticed a interesting sweater tucked in the lower left that looks almost, but not quite, like it is a Fair Isle - I'm intrigued - if I may ask, what is it?"
> 
> That sweater is a vintage Dale of Norway number. It is actually fair isle, it's just a larger pattern than the "traditional" pattern that we are used to seeing. I bought it because it was a bit different, but as you can see by its placement in the stack that it does not get much use haha.


Thank you for the follow up - sound like a neat sweater. I, like I bet most of us, follow the sad but true 80/20 rule: I wear 20% of my clothes 80% of the time (and maybe even 10% / 90% of the time) and the rest only come out occasionally.

One of my resolutions for the fall is to wear more of my clothes more often - I'd be psyched to get to 30%/70% or 40%/60% - we'll see.


----------



## Duvel

Sorry, I misunderstood, obviously. And yes, I agree. Get the good stuff while it's still around.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Oy! I did not mean in terms of quality! I meant in terms of their place in a wardrobe! To be fair, I got three (that's *3*) white OCBDs from Tweedy Don, and a black silk knit tie (NWT) from Steven Smith, which are hardly marginal. I suppose I just meant to emphasize that if you really want to start with the basics (say, a navy hopsack blazer, a gray herringbone tweed jacket, gray wool trousers, etc.) you might really want to spend your money on them now.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I'm REALLY going to try to expand a bit and try some new outfits this autumn/winter. The seasons seem to fly by these days and then I'm left lamenting having not worn something enough. I'll post photos of my "experiments" and see what you fellas think.



Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for the follow up - sound like a neat sweater. I, like I bet most of us, follow the sad but true 80/20 rule: I wear 20% of my clothes 80% of the time (and maybe even 10% / 90% of the time) and the rest only come out occasionally.
> 
> One of my resolutions for the fall is to wear more of my clothes more often - I'd be psyched to get to 30%/70% or 40%/60% - we'll see.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> September 13 and chilly enough to wear tweed and wool.
> 
> Coat: The Crimson Shop, Cambridge
> Shirt: J Press
> Bow: Brooks Bros


This is marvelous! Please don't forget to tell us about the sweater.


----------



## CornoUltimo

gamma68 said:


> This is marvelous! Please don't forget to tell us about the sweater.


Yes, please do share the details St.C, I am a little green with envy for that sweater. The rest of the ensemble looks great too.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> This is marvelous! Please don't forget to tell us about the sweater.





CornoUltimo said:


> Yes, please do share the details St.C, I am a little green with envy for that sweater. The rest of the ensemble looks great too.


Thank you, gentlemen.
The sweater is by Spirit of Shetland. The color is "spagnum" which seems to change color depending on the light. I've posted pics of this sweater many times. It's my go-to sweater.

In retrospect, I think the bow tie with a a crew neck sweater is an epic fail. Oh well. Live and learn.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Thank you, gentlemen.
> The sweater is by Spirit of Shetland. The color is "spagnum" which seems to change color depending on the light. I've posted pics of this sweater many times. It's my go-to sweater.


Thanks for reminding us about the sweater. I think the look is a great kick-off for Fall.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> ...In retrospect, I think the bow tie with a a crew neck sweater is an epic fail. Oh well. Live and learn.


I disagree. I like the look as a very casual way to wear a bow-tie with a very Ivy influenced feel. It's funny, not only did I really like your outfit (and that stupid gorgeous sweater), but I thought, there goes St.C killing it again with a great Ivy move - bow-tie with a crew neck. The only improvement I could suggest would be a more textured - wool / ancient madder - bow-tie as I think it would harmonize more with the sweater's and sport coat's strong textures.


----------



## Patrick06790

I haven't worn a jacket and tie since late June.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

That jacket is magnificent! (Shoes aren't bad either )



Patrick06790 said:


> I haven't worn a jacket and tie since late June.


----------



## Duvel

In honor of a local men's store that is gone but not forgotten, I am wearing my Countess Mara tie from Bremers Men's Store, located for many decades in downtown Iowa City.


----------



## sskim3

In the 60s and low 70s today, so I decided to bring out some fall apparel.

Scott James cashmere sports coat
JPress OCBD
JPress Olive pants
AE shoes
Beaver Brand hat



Spoiler



Reflection from a glossy window...

Rest of rig:



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The day is chilly and grey finally!

Started off walking the dogs in my hybrid Pendleton jacket/shirt type thing
Hertling 5 pockets
Bean Blutchers 




Now time for a business lunch:

Vintage made in the USA tweed
Gitman shirt
Lands end lambswool sweater vest
Hertling chinos
Vintage Florsheim imperials


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today (Actually this morning. I lost the sweater in the afternoon).


----------



## Duvel

Great looking sweater, OCBD. It's that difficult in-between time of year. I've been wearing a blazer or light sport coat to start the day (and for my climate controled office), but at 5 pm I have to carry it home on my wrist or over my shoulder. 

Fall, we are ready for you!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

You make it look so effortless.. Classic, cool AND humble.. You should start a "Young Trad" mentoring program haha.. I'm only half joking, that is why I referred the new fella, Clark Kent to your blog. Everything you need to build a solid trad look is in there and without an ounce of ego. That's quite a rare beast in the world of menswear blogs haha! It's a daily go to for me, it's almost Zen like.

Ok, I've kissed your butt enough haha, what I meant by all of that is "Nice sweater" haha.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today (Actually this morning. I lost the sweater in the afternoon).


----------



## stcolumba

Frumpled ocbd on a Monday morning.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Duvel said:


> Great looking sweater, OCBD. It's that difficult in-between time of year.


Here in VA, it's getting cooler (52 F at night), yet it remains quite humid. I've got at least 6 weeks to wait before I wear a sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Me today. Thank you for the kind words YSR (and Duvel). Your comment made my day.

SlideG - 51 is plenty cool to wear a sweater. I wore mine instead of coat for the walk to the office. I removed once it warmed up.


----------



## CMDC

Sartoria Partenopea sport coat
BB spread collar shirt
LE tie
BB wool trousers
AE Patriot


----------



## universitystripe

stcolumba said:


> Frumpled ocbd on a Monday morning.


Speaking of effortless! Fantastic. I love the flap pocket.


----------



## Duvel

Great rig, CMDC! Love that jacket.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^^ +1!


----------



## Fading Fast

Today is an example of why I rarely post pictures - I don't have any reason to wear interesting clothes as I work from home and, literally, only see my girlfriend on most days (and she would think me insane to get all dressed to sit in front of a computer screen).

But I do like to show an attempt to participate in this forum (as so many others are so generous). Since I was up early this morning to check something out at our in-the-middle-of-a-renovation apartment (and there is a full length mirror there - something we don't have now), I snapped this shot (in the best light I could find - the flash made it worse, so this is without a flash).

That said, the one interesting thing I'm wearing are the J McLaughlin (another Trad clothier with a "J" initial - we had a thread on this not that long ago) marled socks (see second picture). They are a lightweight merino wool that feel great and look very Trad to my eye - they echo camp socks. The Ivy color ones (mine today are Oxford Grey) are a perfect sock for chinos. I was able to get several on sale as they are not inexpensive, but if they last (I just got them), then they will prove worth it as they feel great and, IMHO, have a great Trad vibe.

Polo - J.Crew
Sweatshirt - J.Crew (from their "Vintage" line)
Belt - J.Crew (not shown)
Chinos - Old Navy light weight
Socks - J.McLaughlin
Sneakers - Old Navy Chambray
Sunglasses - LIndberg (at least a decade old)


----------



## stcolumba

An all Brooks Bros Tuesday.

Thank you, "university stripe", for the kind comment.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


>


Seeing these makes me want to buy a pair. I think all of my wool socks are thicker, and I could use some thinner pairs for a similar use. Thanks for feeding my clothing appetite!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Seeing these makes me want to buy a pair. I think all of my wool socks are thicker, and I could use some thinner pairs for a similar use. Thanks for feeding my clothing appetite!


I ended up buying three pairs of every color but the blue - I love them.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I really wanted to wear this silk-linen tie, in sherbet colors, from Paul Stuart, one more time this year. Can I argue that I managed the respective scale of the two striped items correctly? J. Crew shirt, Brooks navy linen jacket, Brooks no-iron chinos, McTavish shoes. 

A little mise en scène: 



Worst selfie ever, taken by my MacBook:


----------



## Spin Evans

SG: Great tie, great shirt.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

YSR, I like the look with the tweed, v-neck, and pink oxford.

Here's some stuff from the last few weeks:


----------



## wwilson

SG. Diggin' the green!

YRepp: Bowling strikes!


----------



## Inigo02

Gamma, perfect Bee and Thistle outfit. Have wanted to go there for some time - what did you think of the place? And what was the drink (is it too much to hope it is a pitcher of Dark and Stormys). It looks more L.I. Ice Tea, but one can hope.


----------



## gamma68

^ Mods: spam post.


----------



## stcolumba

Wednesday: Off to school; heading for the "D".

Brooks Bros shirt and tie
Grey suit from "SuSu"


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you sir! You are not looking too shabby yourself! What is the jacket in your second pic?



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> YSR, I like the look with the tweed, v-neck, and pink oxford.
> 
> Here's some stuff from the last few weeks:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I really love this look on you! There was someone on another forum that posted a look like this awhile back and I thought, "interesting, but not my thing". His was more cream than grey and bluish.. Anyway, I'm rambling here haha but you've made me want a nice, thick crew neck sweatshirt now!



Fading Fast said:


> Today is an example of why I rarely post pictures - I don't have any reason to wear interesting clothes as I work from home and, literally, only see my girlfriend on most days (and she would think me insane to get all dressed to sit in front of a computer screen).
> 
> But I do like to show an attempt to participate in this forum (as so many others are so generous). Since I was up early this morning to check something out at our in-the-middle-of-a-renovation apartment (and there is a full length mirror there - something we don't have now), I snapped this shot (in the best light I could find - the flash made it worse, so this is without a flash).
> 
> That said, the one interesting thing I'm wearing are the J McLaughlin (another Trad clothier with a "J" initial - we had a thread on this not that long ago) marled socks (see second picture). They are a lightweight merino wool that feel great and look very Trad to my eye - they echo camp socks. The Ivy color ones (mine today are Oxford Grey) are a perfect sock for chinos. I was able to get several on sale as they are not inexpensive, but if they last (I just got them), then they will prove worth it as they feel great and, IMHO, have a great Trad vibe.
> 
> Polo - J.Crew
> Sweatshirt - J.Crew (from their "Vintage" line)
> Belt - J.Crew (not shown)
> Chinos - Old Navy light weight
> Socks - J.McLaughlin
> Sneakers - Old Navy Chambray
> Sunglasses - LIndberg (at least a decade old)


----------



## Fading Fast

YSR, the J.Crew vintage one is really nice, but not as thick as it looks. It has a great vintage look and feel and is reasonably priced. My only complaint is the elasticity of the wrists and waist is only okay (at 6'1", 150lbs, I need all the elasticity these things can offer or they hang too loosely on me). I own two and will buy it again, so I'd encourage you to maybe start there. 

I have looked at one by the "Best Made" company, but they put a stupid logo on it so they are out. Over the years, Brooks Brothers has also offered some great, heavy, vintage-styled sweatshirts, but I haven't seen one this year yet. And Bean has a "signature" line vintage one that looks nice, but I haven't tried it. 

The two keys for me is simple (just the grey sweatshirt's facts ma'am) and the material and details have to give that right vintage vibe (some today are the wrong color or material). It's like most things simple - it's all in the details as there is no where to hide. Happy hunting and thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Duvel said:


> Some of what I hope to be wearing in the coming months.


The farthest I can go is wearing a lambswool jacket, I rarely wear sweaters, and a shirt under a jacket. Born in July and I'm hot natured. Looking forward to seeing how you pull of that cord jacket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

clark_kent said:


> Wow. So what's the game plan, one for each day?
> 
> I strive for a very minimal approach to wardrobe building, and I'm hoping regardless of how big my bank account gets, I won't over indulge and buy more than what's really "needed"
> 
> Do you sometimes forget that you own certain items, and then you stumble upon it in your closet?
> 
> You definitely can get into this, I'd say more on the thrifting side because stuff is so cheap. I also have forgotten I've bought things only to see it months later and it feels like I just bought all over again. If you ever start thrifting never ever get a shopping cart, you will fill it with meaningless items just so you felt like it was worth getting a cart. Sales always get you as well. Me personally I buy more white shirts than I can really wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Posting my first trad rig this weekend and the only thing I'm caught up on is should I wear a repp tie or some sort of bow tie?? Any help gents? Navy blazer blue or white and blue uni OCBD, Orvis flat front chinos, chukkas or split toe loafers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I dropped my Android a few weeks ago, and the cracks in the glass make the selfie camera unusable. So forgive the photography. Gray Southwick linen-something jacket, pink Ratio PPBD, Brooks chinos, Borelli (!) knit tie...do I get something special for wearing a green tie with a pink shirt?





Plus I have a pink sleeve on my phone:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Posting my first trad rig this weekend and the only thing I'm caught up on is should I wear a repp tie or some sort of bow tie?? Any help gents? Navy blazer blue or white and blue uni OCBD, Orvis flat front chinos, chukkas or split toe loafers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're gonna ask, then the answer has to be a bow-tie.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Figured this would be the perfect place for the comment, it amazes me the way clothing has changed over the years. Even a XXl shirt now is fitted or tapered, I picked up a vintage Abercrombie and Fitch "Big Oxford" OCBD that is a size Medium and it fits the same as my 17 35 OCBD's. I would hate to see what a XL would look like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

SlideGuitarist said:


> If you're gonna ask, then the answer has to be a bow-tie.


I've got a orange and purple repp stripe bow tie I may pull out in honor of my Clemson Tigers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Kendallroberts88 said:


> I've got a orange and purple repp stripe bow tie I may pull out in honor of my Clemson Tigers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can send you a red and black one . . . :happy:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Reuben said:


> I can send you a red and black one . . . :happy:


Now what purpose is that gonna serve? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Cool tie!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday: bags full of music
Shirt is actually pink.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: turtle tie = home run

St.C: tattersall collar roll = fantastic (tie-shirt combo, fantastic as well)


----------



## adept

> Shirt is actually pink.


That has to look good...


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

^ Now THAT'S a grail blazer. It doesn't get much better than this ensemble.


----------



## stcolumba

My students complain that I wear too much Maize 'n Blue. So, today, green it is! School colors in the "D".

Tie: Ivy Inspired
Shirt: J Press

Thank you, *Fading Fast* and *Adept* for your nice comments.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

Tomorrow is the in-state rivalry game, so I pulled out the campus colors bow tie.

Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
Brooks Brothers OCBD
Lands End chinos
Cole Haan bucks


----------



## mjo_1

^Excellent!


----------



## stcolumba

FormerFlatlander said:


> Tomorrow is the in-state rivalry game, so I pulled out the campus colors bow tie.
> 
> Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed sack
> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> Lands End chinos
> Cole Haan bucks


Nice tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

Formerflatlander - welcome and impressive post. I have been building the confidence to wear this outfit:



So I am quite interested in your white buck choice. Is it a regular look for you - do you use white bucks with a lot of your fall / winter outfits? Other than the "Yale-Ivy" thing that inspired the above outfit (I found it on line at an Ivy blog, if memory serves), I am not aware of a lot of white-buck-fall-clothes outfits, but yours looks like it works well.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

I wouldn't say that I regularly wear white bucks in the fall, but I do find they work very nicely in this transitional period when chinos are still more weather appropriate than cords or flannels. I particularly like the look with gray-toned tweeds or sweaters, although today's jacket has plenty of brown and sky blue flecks in it. While I have worn white bucks with mid-gray flannels successfully, I have never attempted charcoal flannels with bucks like you show. I feel like the high contrast might bother me, but that could just be me.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

stcolumba said:


> Nice tie!


Thanks, stcolumbia. It's not your maize and blue though; it's black and gold.


----------



## Fading Fast

FormerFlatlander said:


> I wouldn't say that I regularly wear white bucks in the fall, but I do find they work very nicely in this transitional period when chinos are still more weather appropriate than cords or flannels. I particularly like the look with gray-toned tweeds or sweaters, although today's jacket has plenty of brown and sky blue flecks in it. While I have worn white bucks with mid-gray flannels successfully, I have never attempted charcoal flannels with bucks like you show. I feel like the high contrast might bother me, but that could just be me.


You've made it much further than I have: I've never gone further than white bucks with heather (very light grey) flannels and, even then, I felt a bit self-conscious.


----------



## FormerFlatlander

It probably helps that I work on a college campus where the students are in a race toward the most casual clothing and many of the faculty aren't far behind. If they don't feel self-conscious about wearing hiking sandals to the office, I feel fine in my bucks.


----------



## adept

Beautiful outfit. For some reason I'm focusing on the unexpected white button...



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks gamma and adept.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Fading Fast said:


> Formerflatlander - welcome and impressive post. I have been building the confidence to wear this outfit:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit, I'm afraid even on the coldest day in NC I would burn up inside with that sweater on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

As promised

Jacket: Canali Travel blazer
Shirt: PRL uni stripe Yarmouth
Tie: J Press
Pants: Orvis 
Shoes: Kenneth Cole





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Greetings.


----------



## stcolumba

*le vêtement du jour: le maïs et le bleu

Posting a jersey only because it is a rainy, cold football Saturday.
Practicing, resurrecting, high school French for an upcoming stay in Montreal.
*


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


Defining excellence--all of it. Love this tie!


----------



## Duvel

You've inspired me! I'm bringing my Rooster madras out next week with the old blazer & uni stripe. Very nice combination.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks stcolumba and Duvel.

Running out of time for this years madras, I am trying get it in a few more times.


Kendallroberts88, I see that we were thinking alike. :biggrin:


----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> I dropped my Android a few weeks ago, and the cracks in the glass make the selfie camera unusable. So forgive the photography. Gray Southwick linen-something jacket, pink Ratio PPBD, Brooks chinos, Borelli (!) knit tie...do I get something special for wearing a green tie with a pink shirt?
> 
> Plus I have a pink sleeve on my phone:


Sweet rig, SG. Right in my wheelhouse. I feel tweed season approaching.


----------



## Flairball

Ensiferous said:


>


Outstanding as usual. Let it be know that this is officially the post which has convinced me to purchase a striped shirt. I will soon be parting with some money at BB. Thanks.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks stcolumba and Duvel.
> 
> Running out of time for this years madras, I am trying get it in a few more times.
> 
> Kendallroberts88, I see that we were thinking alike. :biggrin:


Thanks for the kind words, even though it's a madras tie the colors reminded me of fall. Maybe a couple of more wears before I put it away. I commend your rig as it is always on par.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


>


That looks real good, FF!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

clark_kent said:


> That looks real good, FF!


I agree. The slightly monochrome strategy is very effective.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning tweed.


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> I agree. The slightly monochrome strategy is very effective.


Great point. If you are going to do something "strong" like wearing white bucks with charcoal trousers in the winter, you need to keep the volume down on the rest of the outfit - which is done effectively here with the soft monochromatic colors.

Now I need two things - J.Press to bring back the light grey Shaggy Dog (they've really cut back on the color selection for the Shaggy Dog) and the courage to wear the white bucks in that outfit in the winter. Must be the winter as the fall is wrong tonally.

N.B. St.C - that collar roll's awesomeness is its controlled chaos.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning tweed.


What's the temperature like?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo

Today: BB OCBD, Patrick James sport coat, Land End chinos, Allen Edmonds penny loafers, and Robert Talbott tie ( the stripes appear black, but they are actually navy)IMG][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Watching hot air balloons being filled up while wearing an Izod Polo, LLBean Madras shorts, and Bass turner weejuns







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CornoUltimo

I don't know why this picture wasn't posted, but here are the shoes I wore yesterday.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gamma68

Enjoying a gorgeous Sunday in September...





Vintage BB yellow OCBD
Leather Man Ltd. surcingle belt
RLP shorts
Sperry CVO sneakers


----------



## Flairball

The cool weather can't get here soon enough.

Here is a preview.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hope everything's going well for all y'all.


















Cheap navy stripe suit/cheap white OCBD/B² Makers madder tie/mystery thrifted hank/C&J for Ralph single monks.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Sweet rig, SG. Right in my wheelhouse. I feel tweed season approaching.


Thanks, Flairball! I admire your color sense: the way you insert "pretty" colors into tweedy contexts. Really, pink is a wonderful color for manly activities such as shooting pheasant, sitting on the couch and watching football, sitting in traffic on the Beltway, and bicycling:


----------



## stcolumba

Kendallroberts88 said:


> What's the temperature like?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This morning, the temperature was in the low 50s.


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> Today: BB OCBD, Patrick James sport coat, Land End chinos, Allen Edmonds penny loafers, and Robert Talbott tie ( the stripes appear black, but they are actually navy)IMG][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching hot air balloons being filled up while wearing an Izod Polo, LLBean Madras shorts, and Bass turner weejuns


Everything looks great. Especially like the weejuns. Good for AE!


----------



## Roycru

Flairball is correct when he says that the cool weather can't get here (or there) soon enough.

Is was over 100 here again yesterday, so I kept finding places to sit in the shade for a few minutes on my way to my old school quarterly dinner. Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt, BB#1 stripe repp tie, and BB Signature Tartan pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer socks, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......


----------



## CMDC

LE green blazer
BB butcher stripe shirt
LE repp
BB grey gabs
AE Patriot


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

It's trad if you ignore the shoulders.


----------



## doomx

CMDC said:


> LE green blazer
> BB butcher stripe shirt
> LE repp
> BB grey gabs
> AE Patriot


Great combo. You are really rocking the green blazer.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Flairball is correct when he says that the cool weather can't get here (or there) soon enough.
> 
> Is was over 100 here again yesterday, so I kept finding places to sit in the shade for a few minutes on my way to my old school quarterly dinner. Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt, BB#1 stripe repp tie, and BB Signature Tartan pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer socks, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Flairball is correct when he says that the cool weather can't get here (or there) soon enough.
> 
> Is was over 100 here again yesterday, so I kept finding places to sit in the shade for a few minutes on my way to my old school quarterly dinner. Napps ivory silk jacket, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt, BB#1 stripe repp tie, and BB Signature Tartan pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, Eddie Bauer socks, and Allen-Edmonds tan suede Strandmoks......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might be Hell Hot, but you are Damned Cool!~


----------



## sskim3

Cool but slightly humid in NYC today. Haven't worn a bow tie in quite a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Blackwatch sport coat from Raleigh's of DC
BB pinpoint ocbd
Robert Talbott sea otters emblematic
BB wool trousers
AE shell MacNeil


----------



## stcolumba

Tattersall Tuesday in the early morn.

JPress OCBD


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> The cool weather can't get here soon enough.
> 
> Here is a preview.


OK, just wheel that jacket rack to the curb, I'll pick them up anytime...


----------



## clark_kent

https://postimg.org/image/9x4na1pvz/

https://postimg.org/image/rlwe1o1n3/

sweater weather....


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

I am a fan of that sweater Mr. Kent. Very nice!


clark_kent said:


> https://postimg.org/image/9x4na1pvz/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/rlwe1o1n3/
> 
> sweater weather....


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

chilly here in SF!

Six button Makers
LL Bean lambswool cardigan 
Levi's 501s
New (for me anyway) beeswax Clarks
Targyle socks
Controversial Barbour bag


----------



## Tilton

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thanks, Flairball! I admire your color sense: the way you insert "pretty" colors into tweedy contexts. Really, pink is a wonderful color for manly activities such as shooting pheasant, sitting on the couch and watching football, sitting in traffic on the Beltway, and bicycling:


Finally get a new bike? What'd you go with? I just picked up a ride as well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tilton said:


> Finally get a new bike? What'd you go with? I just picked up a ride as well.


The Cannondale one up from the bottom of the line. If you don't mind slowing down to a speed that a 13-year-old can maintain, you should join us. I owe you an invitation to the DC office's tasting room...let me get on that.


----------



## Tilton

SlideGuitarist said:


> The Cannondale one up from the bottom of the line. If you don't mind slowing down to a speed that a 13-year-old can maintain, you should join us. I owe you an invitation to the DC office's tasting room...let me get on that.


Very nice on the acquisition, and I do like the sound of a tasting room.

I thought the boy was a speed demon on that cross bike? Funny, I just dumped my CAAD9 for a Co-Motion Espresso. A ride sounds great, and we can coordinate offline, but the ride down to Mt. Vernon is quickly becoming a favorite, if you've never done it.


----------



## FLMike

YoungSoulRebel said:


> chilly here in SF!
> 
> Six button Makers
> LL Bean lambswool cardigan
> Levi's 501s
> New (for me anyway) beeswax Clarks
> Targyle socks
> Controversial Barbour bag


Those look super tight/fitted for 501s. Have they changed the fit that much, is that a special 501 sub-species, or is it an issue with the picture distorting the actual fit?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Close to 80 degrees today, so out came the tweed...silk tweed, that is, courtesy of Southwick and Tweedy Don. The suitably wide silk knit tie comes from Brooks Bros. and our Steven Smith. The chinos are Brooks Advantage, not my favorite, but boy are they convenient (and not too thick for warmer weather). 



The bodaciousness (perhaps a more autumnal yellow tie would have been more effective? It's a low-contrast look with the sole exception of the very dark tie):


----------



## stcolumba

Nothing quite like a J Press pink.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> Nothing quite like a J Press pink.


Wow! That shirt is _owning_ the pink!


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC said:


> LE green blazer
> BB butcher stripe shirt
> LE repp
> BB grey gabs
> AE Patriot


I think that shirt is just a bit busy with that tie although I love each of the components.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> Nothing quite like a J Press pink.


I like the look but am kind of divided about the shirt pocket: Part of me likes the look of the button flap if one uses the pocket; if one does not use the pocket its presence, IMHO, detracts from the elegant simplicity of the "Trad" pedigree. Less is more. Perhaps a debatable point for another post.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Tattersall Tuesday in the early morn.
> 
> JPress OCBD


I'm really liking that tattersall.


----------



## FiscalDean

SlideGuitarist said:


> Close to 80 degrees today, so out came the tweed...silk tweed, that is, courtesy of Southwick and Tweedy Don. The suitably wide silk knit tie comes from Brooks Bros. and our Steven Smith. The chinos are Brooks Advantage, not my favorite, but boy are they convenient (and not too thick for warmer weather).
> 
> The bodaciousness (perhaps a more autumnal yellow tie would have been more effective? It's a low-contrast look with the sole exception of the very dark tie):


Great SC, I think a yellow tie would work nicely. I'd also go with pants that are more khaki / tan than the lighter shade, but that's just my preference.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FiscalDean said:


> Great SC, I think a yellow tie would work nicely. I'd also go with pants that are more khaki / tan than the lighter shade, but that's just my preference.


No, I think you're right. I wasn't sure about the contrast(s) in the light of my closet. You can see that the silk tweed has golden yellow slubs, and I could have worked with that. In any case, it's useful to have different combinations available.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox, Please identify khakis, that color and look are very nice..


----------



## oxford cloth button down

fred johnson said:


> Ox, Please identify khakis, that color and look are very nice..


Thank you Fred. They are British khaki J.Crew essential chinos in classic fit which I think they have changed to Essential Chino in 1040 Classic fit. Man do I hate change.

In terms of fit, I really like them. They have a decent rise and a taper. However, they will shrink to a fit that I don't like. So, I wash cold and don't let them get much heat in the dryer. So far so good.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top: 
-LLB Signature tweed
-BB OCBD
-LE knit tie

Bottom:
-Jack D. chinos
-J.Crew boots






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: classic as always. And, like you, I am exhausted by the constant re-branding of sizes, names and styles at J.Crew and elsewhere. It speaks to a lack of understanding of what branding (in this case, sub-branding) means and is suppose to accomplish. If you change it every six, twelve, eighteen, twenty four months, people start to ignore it as it isn't worth taking the effort to learn it (BB and their labels suffer from this problem too). How can you build "brand loyalty" in your customers if the company isn't loyal to its own branding?

RT-Bone: nice all around and love the boots with it - nice oomph.


----------



## bignilk

Watch out behind you! Looks like that cat is trying to steal your drink.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Heading to a rehearsal dinner.


Brooks Bros Regent sports coat
BB shirt
Roosternit wool/mohair tie
J crew trousers
Allen Edmonds shoes


----------



## RT-Bone

bignilk said:


> Watch out behind you! Looks like that cat is trying to steal your drink.


Chinese food tonight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

YoungSoulRebel said:


> I am a fan of that sweater Mr. Kent. Very nice!


Thanks, YSR!


----------



## clark_kent

zeppacoustic said:


> Allen Edmonds shoes


Nice! Which particular "model" is that?


----------



## clark_kent

RT-Bone said:


> Top:
> -LLB Signature tweed


Wow! Nice job there LLB and RT.

If the price is right, I might be picking one up. Any comments on the fit, durability, thickness?

I like the dressing overall! Very nicely done and that choice for a shade of blue really brightens up that brown


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

RL Rugby plaid ocbd
Vintage Pendleton Shetland 
Levi's 511 chinos
Uniqlo socks
Clarks beeswax 
Timex expedition 
Puppy pad for my dog who just can't seem to figure out how to let us know it's time to go out haha!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

clark_kent said:


> Nice! Which particular "model" is that?


Those _look_ like the Strands, but I could be wrong.

Today:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Loving the textures on the second photo!



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Those _look_ like the Strands, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Today:


----------



## zeppacoustic

clark_kent said:


> Nice! Which particular "model" is that?


Thanks. Strand in bourbon.


----------



## Reuben

Gitman gingham, my new/my father's old Barbour, Bill's bullard twills, Wolverine bison 1Ks


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Heading to a rehearsal dinner.
> 
> Brooks Bros Regent sports coat
> BB shirt
> Roosternit wool/mohair tie
> J crew trousers
> Allen Edmonds shoes


One sharp looking sport coat!


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> One sharp looking sport coat!


Thanks stc, one of my favorites.


----------



## sskim3

Cloudy Monday morning...

HSM navy pinstripe suit
Uniqlo ocbd
Ferrell Reed tie
Uniqlo socks
AE shoes
Ernest Alexander belt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Overall, quite nicely done, sskim3, but you might wish to consider other tie options to pair with that rig (particularly the deep red stripes of the tie pattern with the pink shirt).


----------



## FLMike

sskim3 said:


> Cloudy Monday morning...
> 
> HSM navy pinstripe suit
> Uniqlo ocbd
> Ferrell Reed tie
> Uniqlo socks
> AE shoes
> Ernest Alexander belt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree with eagle's comment. I would also opt for a pinpoint with that suit, rather than the OCBD. Oh, and your socks may be too big (the heel is on your ankle).


----------



## sskim3

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Overall, quite nicely done, sskim3, but you might wish to consider other tie options to pair with that rig (particularly the deep red stripes of the tie pattern with the pink shirt).





FLCracka said:


> I agree with eagle's comment. I would also opt for a pinpoint with that suit, rather than the OCBD. Oh, and your socks may be too big (the heel is on your ankle).


Thanks for the feedback. Agreed on the choice of tie. I picked the suit and decided to wear things that I haven't worn in a while. I would have opted for a pinpoint OCBD but it wasn't ironed yet. And the tie hasn't seen as much loving as it should. Alas, the stripe on stripe failed again. I can't pull of the combos like others have.

Regarding the sock comment, these were $2 at Uniqlo. Unfortunately, the whole aspect of one size fits all is terrible for me because of my small feet. I am a size 8.5 and always run into issues with socks being too big. Oddly enough my calves are huge so a lot of the times, the socks just fall down. It's a lose lose situation. Maybe I should really go get bespoke socks. :rock:


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> ...Regarding the sock comment, these were $2 at Uniqlo. Unfortunately, the whole aspect of one size fits all is terrible for me because of my small feet. I am a size 8.5 and always run into issues with socks being too big. Oddly enough my calves are huge so a lot of the times, the socks just fall down. It's a lose lose situation. Maybe I should really go get bespoke socks. :rock:


It is crazy that most socks are "one size fits all," which is a lie - one size fits one size and everyone else gets an ill-fitting sock. While "one size fits all" socks have been around since I've been buying clothes, when I started buying business clothes in the early '80s, it seems there were a lot more sized socks. And not just small, medium and large - which is what you get if you are lucky today - but socks were sized numerically (like shoes, but on a different scale).

Even very expensive socks today now rarely come in sizes. It's all part of the unfortunate trend away from "well-dressed" people and even clothing brands themselves emphasizing fit. Another example is the craziness of suits and sport coats not coming in numeric sizes and in short, regular and long cuts. While many brands, thank God, still do, I've noticed some not-inexpensive sport coats, in particular, being sized in only numeric fit but no short or long models or, even worse, just small, medium, large, etc.

Fit is at least half the battle. I'd rather own modestly priced clothes that fit well, than expensive clothes that don't. You will look fine - look better clothed than most - if your clothes fit well / are well tailored, but in an ill-fitted $1500 suit, you will not look well dressed. I get that it is cheaper for manufacturers / retailers to have to make and sell less variety, but the public should simply not accept it.


----------



## fireworks

Try Viccel socks out of Turkey. There should be a 20% off code on Styleforum.

Depending on the weight/pattern you choose, you can get sized socks (e.g. exactly size 8.5) for less than $8 per pair.

https://www.viccel.us/


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Loving the textures on the second photo!


Thanks!

Regarding the sock issues, I'm an 8.5D and I've never had that problem with Uniqlo socks. They fit as well as anything "one size fits 10-11D."

I think Duvel has a similar tweed to this one:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB 1818 navy suit - BB shirt
Hober tie
AE Park Avenue


----------



## clark_kent

saddle....

https://postimg.org/image/fc4m8s0it/

https://postimg.org/image/6ftu4u9wl/

https://postimg.org/image/gombanxyd/


----------



## Fading Fast

fireworks said:


> Try Viccel socks out of Turkey. There should be a 20% off code on Styleforum.
> 
> Depending on the weight/pattern you choose, you can get sized socks (e.g. exactly size 8.5) for less than $8 per pair.
> 
> https://www.viccel.us/


Thank you - looks like a great recommendation.


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday:

Ray Bans
BB jacket
LE shirt
Ben Silver tie
Ralph square


----------



## Reuben

Couple days ago, on Sunday:



















* J. Press 3/2 sack
* Ben Silver OCBD
* Horse Country bow
* PRL snuff suede belt
* Bill's
* J.Crew snuff suede boots


----------



## stcolumba

Autumn. It is rainy and chilly enough, today, to bring out the Barbour. My (musical) life is in this bag.

Twill shirt and chinos: Brooks Bros


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Couple days ago, on Sunday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * J. Press 3/2 sack
> * Ben Silver OCBD
> * Horse Country bow
> * PRL snuff suede belt
> * Bill's
> * J.Crew snuff suede boots


A very natty bow, Reuben. The Crew boots look great.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> A very natty bow, Reuben. The Crew boots look great.


Thought the same, love the outfit and you highlighted my favorite two parts.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 roll triple-patch pocket flannel blazer (with throat latch)
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, vintage silk/wool tie (made in the U.K.), cotton argyle socks
Brighton belt
Lands' End khakis
Eastland tassel loafers, made in Maine


----------



## fred johnson

Fall today, storm coming tomorrow

3/2 Huntington tweed, Fairways & Green Tattersall, Bills M1


----------



## fred johnson

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Overall, quite nicely done, sskim3, but you might wish to consider other tie options to pair with that rig (particularly the deep red stripes of the tie pattern with the pink shirt).


I agree about the tie, something a little simpler would be a better choice IMHO. Mind you, all the parts are very good but the overall composition is a little off.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 roll triple-patch pocket flannel blazer (with throat latch)
> Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, vintage silk/wool tie (made in the U.K.), cotton argyle socks
> Brighton belt
> Lands' End khakis
> Eastland tassel loafers, made in Maine


Gamma,
Very nice and I love the clean look of those tassels.


----------



## fred johnson

st,
May I ask which Barbour is that? I really like the longer style.


----------



## stcolumba

fred johnson said:


> st,
> May I ask which Barbour is that? I really like the longer style.


Beaufort classic


----------



## stcolumba

A cool, crisp, clear Michigan day. When I arrived home, this was waiting for me on the doorstep. LL Bean's latest take on their famous chamois shirt. Talk about soft!!


----------



## gamma68

I'm experiencing the same crisp fall day as StC.







* Vintage Pendleton CPO jacket
* Lands' End "Sail Rigger" OCBD and khakis
* LL Bean navy cotton/cashmere sweater
* LeatherMan Ltd. surcingle belt (unseen)
* Brooks Brothers cotton argyle socks
* Rancourt Ranger mocs


----------



## sskim3

Jcrew quilted jacket
Jcrew flannel shirt
Express jeans
Brown converse


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Oldsport

Gamma,

Exactly which Lands End Khakis are you wearing?

Thanks!



gamma68 said:


> I'm experiencing the same crisp fall day as StC.
> 
> * Vintage Pendleton CPO jacket
> * Lands' End "Sail Rigger" OCBD and khakis
> * LL Bean navy cotton/cashmere sweater
> * LeatherMan Ltd. surcingle belt (unseen)
> * Brooks Brothers cotton argyle socks
> * Rancourt Ranger mocs


----------



## stcolumba

Gamma is truly ready for autumn. Perfect colors.


----------



## Trad-ish

Classic outfit, c_k. What brand are the saddles?



clark_kent said:


> saddle....
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/fc4m8s0it/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/6ftu4u9wl/
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/gombanxyd/


----------



## Oldsport

Those just have to be Bass...


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Just bought the same tie today in burgundy at Press.


----------



## sskim3

Weather is very chilly with intermittent showers. 

Beaver Brand fur felt hat
Paul Stuart blue tweed jacket
JCrew flannel
JCrew khakis
Stafford boots 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, fellas, for your nice comments about my recent posts.



Triathlete said:


> Gamma,
> 
> Exactly which Lands End Khakis are you wearing?
> 
> Thanks!


They are the Lighthouse Chinos, traditional fit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Fred - It will serve you well. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


Nothing quite like a brown Tweed on a crisp day.


----------



## stcolumba

Another crisp, autumn day in Michigan.
LL Bean Shetland
Patagonia shirt
J Crew chino
Wolverine 1000s boots


----------



## Flairball

Seems like tweed season has finally arrived. 









Forgot to take a pic yesterday, so you'll just have to take my word for it that I wore a HT.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Seems like tweed season has finally arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to take a pic yesterday, so you'll just have to take my word for it that I wore a HT.


I love your cold-weather rigs, esp. the V-necks for color!


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Fred - It will serve you well. Wear it in good health.


Thanks, could not pass on a green pheasant tie also. Nice easy look today, good combo of cords & shetland.


----------



## fred johnson

E
Great timeless outfit with classic pieces. I was really glad to see the Barrie shoes; I bought my first in the summer of 1964 and got all my shoes there until they closed. When I heard they were closing I went a bought the exact pair of loafers that were my first purchase but instead of the $17 in 1964 they cost $125. There is a strange shoe store off the Boulevard in NH which bought all of Barrie's remaining stock when they closed and up to my last visit there, about a year ago, they still had some left but nothing in my size.


----------



## fred johnson

st,
Nice but lets see those tan chords.


----------



## fred johnson

"Seems like tweed season has finally arrived."
And so have you my friend. Great colors and tattersall with tweed.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday night in Ann Arbor.


----------



## sskim3

Saturday fun day after my birthday 



Magee donegal tweed 
Jcrew flannel shirt
Old navy jeans
Jpress canvas belt
Converse

Yes. Jeans and converse!!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

sskim3 said:


> Saturday fun day after my birthday
> 
> Magee donegal tweed
> Jcrew flannel shirt
> Old navy jeans
> Jpress canvas belt
> Converse
> 
> Yes. Jeans and converse!!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This tweed, I like!


----------



## stcolumba

October 3rd, and it feels like November.

Barbour Beaufort Classic
LL Bean Shetland


----------



## gamma68

StC is right--it's a cold one today! But it didn't stop me from stepping out for some Saturday fun.







Vintage 3/2 Deansgate tweed jacket
Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD, Modern Stewart Dress Tartan
LL Bean navy cotton/cashmere sweater
Coach surcingle belt (unseen)
Bills Khakis M2
Nordstrom cotton/cashmere socks
Eastland tassel loafers, made in Maine
Boylan Ginger Ale


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> StC is right--it's a cold one today! But it didn't stop me from stepping out for some Saturday fun.
> 
> Vintage 3/2 Deansgate tweed jacket
> Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD, Modern Stewart Dress Tartan
> LL Bean navy cotton/cashmere sweater
> Coach surcingle belt (unseen)
> Bills Khakis M2
> Nordstrom cotton/cashmere socks
> Eastland tassel loafers, made in Maine
> Boylan Ginger Ale


Nice Tweed, Gamma.
Boylan's Ginger Ale! Oh boy! I love that stuff. It certainly has a "kick".


----------



## Ensiferous

Fred & Saint C, thanks for your nice comments.

gamma,

This is so good.... the broken bone HB, the lapped seam on a soft shoulder, casually done, and with a fit that defies adjectives. All I have to describe it is "perfectly natural."


----------



## Kendallroberts88

50 degrees and raining in NC 
Jacket: 3/2 Sack T Harris 
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Robert Talbott
Pants: Brooks Brothers
Shoes: Cole Haan

My wife said it would have looked better with olive, navy, tan slacks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Ox, if I may ask, what are the details on those olive cords? brand? price? cut/fit?


----------



## clark_kent

Triathlete said:


> Those just have to be Bass...


Yes, they are. Good catch there. I'm assuming you own a pair?

@Trad-ish: Thanks! They are Bass. "stole" them for $22 at DSW after stacking discounts, clearance, coupons, and gift certificates.


----------



## clark_kent

stcolumba said:


> October 3rd, and it feels like November.
> 
> Barbour Beaufort Classic
> LL Bean Shetland


beauty!!

And wow, scarf already? It's going to be a cooooolllldddd winter.....


----------



## oxford cloth button down

clark_kent said:


> Ox, if I may ask, what are the details on those olive cords? brand? price? cut/fit?


Sure thing, Clark.

I am pretty happy with the trousers. This was their first outing. They are a little billowy and maybe .15" too short, but I think they will work out.They are from Lands' End and they call them Twill corduroy ($79.99, but you know...sales), but its not really like corduroy, or at least how I think of corduroy. The weave is on the diagonal and they have a moleskin look from a distance. I do wonder how long they will last before balding occurs.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

L-feld said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Nice Rig L

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, StC. The ginger ale was quite good.



Ensiferous said:


> gamma,
> 
> This is so good.... the broken bone HB, the lapped seam on a soft shoulder, casually done, and with a fit that defies adjectives. All I have to describe it is "perfectly natural."


Thanks for your kind comments. This thirfted tweed has quickly become a favorite.


----------



## Flairball




----------



## Kendallroberts88

Flairball said:


>


Nice combo with the vest and sweater

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

stcolumba said:


> This tweed, I like!


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Yes, I did. Plus paid about the same you did at DSW!

QUOTE=clark_kent;1737204]Yes, they are. Good catch there. I'm assuming you own a pair?

@Trad-ish: Thanks! They are Bass. "stole" them for $22 at DSW after stacking discounts, clearance, coupons, and gift certificates.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flairball

L-feld said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


This is a great rig. I really like how the shirt and SC work together. I can't really tell in my monitor, are those cord trousers, or a twill?


----------



## L-feld

Flairball said:


> This is a great rig. I really like how the shirt and SC work together. I can't really tell in my monitor, are those cord trousers, or a twill?


Thanks!. The jacket is actually corduroy and the pants are navy chinos. My tripod broke, so pics are going to be crappy until I get another one. I probably should just harass my wife into taking them.


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, L-field. And you've inspired me--this is a great way pair navy chinos, and I'll try it myself.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

L-feld said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I like that shirt very much, far better than the ubiquitous gingham. Where's it from?


----------



## clark_kent

casual style for church...


----------



## Fading Fast

CK, I really like the sweater - any details about it to share?


----------



## bignilk

Corbin blazer
BB 132q
BB tie
Land's End chinos
Florshiem long wings


----------



## gamma68

Nothing's more "trad" than visiting a cider mill on a crisp fall day.



^ Circa 1955



^ Today





* Vintage Woolrich cruiser, circa 1937-38
* BB Red Fleece gray Shetland sweater
* Lands' End blue "Sail Rigger" OCBD
* Leather Man Ltd. surcingle belt (unseen)
* Levi's 505 jeans
* Gold Toe argyle socks
* Rancourt Ranger mocs


----------



## SlideGuitarist

You're making me miss Michigan, Gamma. I love that mill.


----------



## Roycru

As always, very special thanks to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

Art and I in the warm California Sun.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, BB#1 stripe repp tie, blue and white University stripe OCBD shirt, and white linen pocket square, Leatherman blue and tan surcingle belt, Land's End trousers, white socks, and Allen-Edmonds Flagstaff penny loafers (with pennies in them).......


----------



## L-feld

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like that shirt very much, far better than the ubiquitous gingham. Where's it from?


It's Viyella. This is an older one, but J. Press has a nearly identical pattern in stock.

Got the wife to take a pic today. Trying to get over my fear of combining black with navy and brown.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I like that, L-feld. Would a navy spot tie, not knit, produce a formality mismatch?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

clark_kent said:


> casual style for church...


Nice rig, where did you get that cardigan from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> I like that, L-feld. Would a navy spot tie, not knit, produce a formality mismatch?


Prolly.

But, and don't ask me to justify this, a Churchill dot bow wouldn't.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

StColumba may have sported a navy polka dot bowtie with a white OCBD and gray tweed...he would, wouldn't he?


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld, great examples of how heavy textures hold up well next to each other. The heavy wool herringbone and the chunky knit tie look perfect together.


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> CK, I really like the sweater - any details about it to share?


Thanks, FF!

-Old Navy
-material is a blend of polyester & wool 
-Not sure about price because I didn't purchase it lol


----------



## clark_kent

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Nice rig, where did you get that cardigan from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, KR.

The sweater's from old navy


----------



## clark_kent

oxford cloth button down said:


> Sure thing, Clark.
> 
> I am pretty happy with the trousers. This was their first outing. They are a little billowy and maybe .15" too short, but I think they will work out.They are from Lands' End and they call them Twill corduroy ($79.99, but you know...sales), but its not really like corduroy, or at least how I think of corduroy. The weave is on the diagonal and they have a moleskin look from a distance. I do wonder how long they will last before balding occurs.


Thanks, Ox. They look like the traditional cord from the distance and the angle in your shot. I'll check them out


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent said:


> Thanks, FF!
> 
> -Old Navy
> -material is a blend of polyester & wool
> -Not sure about price because I didn't purchase it lol


As someone who has, on this Forum, espoused Old Navy as a source for (when carefully selected) Trad styled clothing - I applaud your sweater.

I presently am wearing an Old Navy sweat shirt that looks like it came right off a college campus in the '50s and Old Navy wool herringbone sneakers that have a very Trad vibe. While I am not a blend or polyester guy (other than a small percentage - single digits - to help keep the shape, etc.), I'm not hidebound in my view of it overall.

Archival photos of clothes being worn today:

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo1-15_zpsf062d644.jpg.html


----------



## L-feld

FF - thanks. Tweed and knit ties are one of my favorite combos.

SG - I'm going to defer to YRR on pretty much everything. He probably should have a Q&A style-advice column in a men's magazine.


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> As someone who has, on this Forum, espoused Old Navy as a source for (when carefully selected) Trad styled clothing - I applaud your sweater.
> 
> I presently am wearing an Old Navy sweat shirt that looks like it came right off a college campus in the '50s and Old Navy wool herringbone sneakers that have a very Trad vibe. While I am not a blend or polyester guy (other than a small percentage - single digits - to help keep the shape, etc.), I'm not hidebound in my view of it overall.
> 
> Archival photos of clothes being worn today:
> 
> https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo1-15_zpsf062d644.jpg.html


Thanks, FF! This really goes back to our convo on brands and quality. One would easily overlook old navy if they focused only on brand. Your words of wisdom has me thinking twice now. Is it a pet peeve of yours to avoid blends and polyester, or it's something people should consider avoiding?

I like the peices; very classy and maintains the trad look! I can picture it with a black leather strap watch. The make it or break it will be the pants you pair them with - jeans vs. chinos vs. dress pants

Quick q: the triangle stiching down the middle of the upper-chest is always a sweatshirt, right? In other words, only done on sweat shirts / done on every sweatshirt? I've noticed that on basically all sweatshirts (regardless of brand)


----------



## Fading Fast

CK,

You can look up the multiple threads in this forum on poly / blends vs. natural fibers etc.- where you will get a wide range of opinions. My quick-and-dirty (for me, not issuing edicts for others) is that natural fibers - overall - feel more natural, look more natural, wear / age in a more natural way and are more Trad - Ivy.

Ninety-plus percent of my wardrobe is wool, cotton, (with some) linen, silk items and leather for shoes and accessories. I am not against a small amount of synthetic (single digit percentages of the total fibers) in some items for shape or elasticity as at those levels it doesn't seem to diminish the natural fiber's qualities. (For my true athletic clothes - for serious workouts, etc. - I use a lot of the newer synthetics as they work much better at staying dry, wicking away sweat, etc.) And while they were experimenting with synthetics as far back as (at least) the '20s, and there were some synthetics in use during Ivy's heyday, I would argue that it was not a large part of the overall Ivy clothing cannon and that natural-fiber clothing are part of the Ivy essence.

As to the sweatshirt triangle, I agree that most have them (can't say all as I think I've seen some without them) and it is pretty much a sweatshirt thing, but I have seen them on some sweaters. So, as with many "rules" in life, they work in 90+% of the cases, but there are exceptions.

And to your other point, here I am wearing the Old Navy sweatshirt with an J.Crew OCBD underneath and pair of J.Crew chinos and the Old Navy sneakers (and the watch that is in my avatar- put on after I snapped the picture). I think it's pretty Trad:

https://s1279.photobucket.com/user/mkahn22/media/photo3-11_zpsa03c4a16.jpg.html


----------



## mjo_1

Andover Shop SC
BB OCBD
Hertling flannels
Pantharella/Alden LHS


----------



## oxford cloth button down

mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop SC
> BB OCBD
> Hertling flannels
> Pantharella/Alden LHS


So good.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> So good.


+1 - that is no ordinary sport coat


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks for the kind words, guys. I'm so glad it's finally cool enough to wear flannels. I picked up this pair of light(er) gray flannels on a whim last year, not expecting to get so much wear out of them. They're now one of my favorite pieces.

Edit: I've basically just worn all my favorites at once today....prepare to see a lot of repeats through the season!


----------



## mjo_1

Fading Fast said:


> +1 - that is no ordinary sport coat


You're not kidding. I actually took delivery of this thing sight unseen and thankfully it worked out.

Once upon a time, the Andover Shop priced their "lightweight" SCs appreciably cheaper than all the others. During their semi annual sale, the deal was that much better. So my wife decides to get me the lightweight model pictured on the Andover site at the time for our anniversary (I lucked out!). It was supposed to be brownish olive with blue windows. She got a call a few days after placing the order, and the person told her they had run out of the pictured model, but they could send a similar one, made at the same mill, instead. So she took a chance and luckily it turned out great.

The bad news is the "lightweight" SCs, when available, are now listed at the same higher price as all the others.

Edit: Just looked at the site for fun...apparently all the SCs except the blazer are MTM only now?


----------



## Fading Fast

mjo_1 said:


> You're not kidding. I actually took delivery of this thing sight unseen and thankfully it worked out.
> 
> Once upon a time, the Andover Shop priced their "lightweight" SCs appreciably cheaper than all the others. During their semi annual sale, the deal was that much better. So my wife decides to get me the lightweight model pictured on the Andover site at the time for our anniversary (I lucked out!). It was supposed to be brownish olive with blue windows. She got a call a few days after placing the order, and the person told her they had run out of the pictured model, but they could send a similar one, made at the same mill, instead. So she took a chance and luckily it turned out great.
> 
> The bad news is the "lightweight" SCs, when available, are now listed at the same higher price as all the others.


The "we are out of this, but have that" event rarely works out so well. That sport coats is gorgeous, it echoes some of the best things that Paul Stuart does.


----------



## mjo_1

Fading Fast said:


> it echoes some of the best things that Paul Stuart does.


Now there's a store I'd love to be able to buy from! I'd hate to even go in there for fear of what it would do to my financial future...


----------



## Fading Fast

mjo_1 said:


> Now there's a store I'd love to be able to buy from! I'd hate to even go in there for fear of what it would do to my financial future...


They have two sales a year (like in the old days) and, then, you can do okay, but still it isn't inexpensive. The few things I own from Paul Stuart have all been bought on sale. And they are really, really nice.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> StColumba may have sported a navy polka dot bowtie with a white OCBD and gray tweed...he would, wouldn't he?


I think you're right. I recall some of the Boyer-ized mannequins in the Ivy Style exhibit at FIT having navy dot bows with glen plaid tweed and colorful OCBDs, but apparently they did not.



L-feld said:


> FF - thanks. Tweed and knit ties are one of my favorite combos.
> 
> SG - I'm going to defer to YRR on pretty much everything. He probably should have a Q&A style-advice column in a men's magazine.


I'm tremendously flattered, thank you.



mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop SC
> BB OCBD
> Hertling flannels
> Pantharella/Alden LHS


This is really good. What color are the socks?



mjo_1 said:


> Now there's a store I'd love to be able to buy from! I'd hate to even go in there for fear of what it would do to my financial future...


Paul Stuart is an excellent store to go into if you forget your wallet. I'm still working through the unhealthy aftermath of spending five minutes looking at their wall of suspenders - it instilled in me not just a desire to own suspenders, but to own roughly a wall's worth.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

oxford cloth button down said:


> So good.


Yeah! Wow!


----------



## mjo_1

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is really good. What color are the socks?


Thanks again, everyone. The socks are sort of a coral pink but they got washed out in the photo.

FF, it's hard to beat a regular old gray sweatshirt and a pair of broken in khakis. I'll have to give Old Navy a look for one of those. Before you mentioned it, I had only thought of LL Bean and perhaps Orvis.


----------



## stcolumba

J Press shirt
old Brooks Bros tie
Mountain Equipment Co-op (Toronto) parka


----------



## Fading Fast

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks again, everyone. The socks are sort of a coral pink but they got washed out in the photo.
> 
> FF, it's hard to beat a regular old gray sweatshirt and a pair of broken in khakis. I'll have to give Old Navy a look for one of those. Before you mentioned it, I had only thought of LL Bean and perhaps Orvis.


Old Navy shopping for the Trad guy is hit or miss. Oddly, I bought the sweatshirt shown about this time last year and, at that time, Old Navy had two basic grey sweatshirts in stock. One, the one I bought, was 100% cotton; one rack over was another one, a blend (I think it was 50% poly / 50% cotton). They were both in the same style and the prices were within a dollar of each other (I'm pretty sure) - so I have no idea why they did both versions. The blend definitely felt like a blend. Since some of the sweatshirts were put on the wrong racks, it was a neat test of my can-I-tell-by-feel-which-is-all-cotton skills and, in this case, it was very easy.

The point is that you have to be very selective when shopping at Old Navy. But with that caveat, I highly endorse the place if you want some Trad style clothes to knock around it that might not last too long, but then again, some of mine have. If I'm walking the dog on a muddy day, riding the subway on a rainy day, etc., I don't want to wear my $100+ Bills Khakis or seven-billion-dollar Alden boots, so I like having some Old Navy stuff to throw on and not think twice about.

And, yes, old khakis, a grey sweatshirt, a worn OCBD and a pair of beat up bucks or sneakers is a small slice of clothes-wearing heaven.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## mjo_1

^Nailed it.

This makes me mourn the loss of my BB #1 which I stained horribly last week. At least it was a 3.75" model from ~2006, and I now have a decent excuse to replace it. Anyone know when the next sale is?


----------



## FLMike

mjo_1 said:


> ^Nailed it.
> 
> This makes me mourn the loss of my BB #1 which I stained horribly last week. At least it was a 3.75" model from ~2006, and I now have a decent excuse to replace it. Anyone know when the next sale is?


October 15th. Double discount (30%) with your AAAC corporate card. One day only.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

[oQUOTE=oxford cloth button down;1737569]









Today.[/QUOTE]

Nice collar roll ox, the tie is nice also.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Off from work today, so cleaning up at the church and washing the vans

Shirt: LE OCBD 
Pants: Old navy 
Shoes: Columbia Techlite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

mjo_1, this looks great. Sometimes the more bold the colors of a windowpane are, and the more adventurous you have to be to wear them, the more engaging the final combo becomes.



mjo_1 said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

E,
Very, Very nice and the perfect collar roll. Will you identify jacket, wingtips and height of cuff on trousers and color, my monitor may be a bit off.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> Very, Very nice and the perfect collar roll. Will you identify jacket, wingtips and height of cuff on trousers and color, my monitor may be a bit off.


Thank you fred.

Vintage jacket is from The Hub Ltd.

Longwings are AE MacNeil, chosen since the color of which happens to work with the color of the jacket buttons.

1.5" cuffs on the charcoal flannels.


----------



## Flairball

Tweed season isn't cooperating around here. Gonna warm up to almost 70 today, so for now I've passed on the SC and will wear this tweed gilet,..again.


----------



## adoucett

I haven't posted in a while, but I thought I would share a couple of combinations from the past weeked which you will hopefully like:

For a cold and windy walk on the beach:

Barbour Beaufort in sage
Vineyard Vines tattersall
J.Crew chinos
J.Crew Kenton suede wingtips










Worn to a semi-formal reception at my girlfriend's college, hosted by the School of Hospitality

Brooks Brothers "Natural Craftsmanship" Donegal Tweed
Brooks Brothers OCBD 
J. Press tie
J. Crew Bowery trousers
Cole Haan loafers (it was raining!)


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous, mucho 渋み.




> "He sounds as though I shall like him, sir." "I am sure you will. He is a man who has all my respect. He possesses a quality of . . . how to express it? . . . of shibumi." "Shibumi, sir?" Nicholai knew the word, but only as it applied to gardens or architecture, where it connoted an understated beauty. "How are you using the term, sir?" "Oh, vaguely. And incorrectly, I suspect. A blundering attempt to describe an ineffable quality. As you know, shibumi has to do with great refinement underlying commonplace appearances. It is a statement so correct that it does not have to be bold, so poignant it does not have to be pretty, so true it does not have to be real. Shibumi is understanding, rather than knowledge. Eloquent silence. In demeanor, it is modesty without pudency. In art, where the spirit of shibumi takes the form of sabi, it is elegant simplicity, articulate brevity. In philosophy, where shibumi emerges as wabi, it is spiritual tranquility that is not passive; it is being without the angst of becoming. And in the personality of a man, it is . . . how does one say it? Authority without domination? Something like that." Nicholai's imagination was galvanized by the concept of shibumi. No other ideal had ever touched him so. "How does one achieve this shibumi, sir?" "One does not achieve it, one . . . discovers it. And only a few men of infinite refinement ever do that. Men like my friend Otake-san." "Meaning that one must learn a great deal to arrive at shibumi?" "Meaning, rather, that one must pass through knowledge and arrive at simplicity."


----------



## Ensiferous

SlideGuitarist,

Mucho arigato.

私は価値がないです
Watashi wa kachi ga naidesu



SlideGuitarist said:


> Ensiferous, mucho 渋み.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Ensiferous said:


> SlideGuitarist,
> 
> Mucho arigato.
> 
> 私は価値がないです
> Watashi wa kachi ga naidesu


I was thinking of asking my tailor to make me some flannels, and your rig is actually sort of empowering. I don't expect to find 12 oz. flannels OTR, nor do I expect them to fit me, so this seemed like the right place to spend my $. Your photos confirm it: I can't go wrong with basics that look that good.


----------



## eagle2250

adoucett said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but I thought I would share a couple of combinations from the past weeked which you will hopefully like:
> 
> For a cold and windy walk on the beach:
> 
> Barbour Beaufort in sage
> Vineyard Vines tattersall
> J.Crew chinos
> J.Crew Kenton suede wingtips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn to a semi-formal reception at my girlfriend's college, hosted by the School of Hospitality
> 
> Brooks Brothers "Natural Craftsmanship" Donegal Tweed
> Brooks Brothers OCBD
> J. Press tie
> J. Crew Bowery trousers
> Cole Haan loafers (it was raining!)


Very nicely done with both rigs. Not intending any criticism, but how did those 'blue suede shoes' hold up the all that wet sand, while walking the beach?

Thanks for sharing the pictures, allowing us a brief glimpse into your life!


----------



## adoucett

eagle2250 said:


> Very nicely done with both rigs. Not intending any criticism, but how did those 'blue suede shoes' hold up the all that wet sand, while walking the beach?


The sand on this particular beach is very well compacted - it was like walking on pavement for the most part! If it were any other circumstances I would have opted for something more rugged. I had "waterproofed" them earlier so that wasn't really an issue either. The red rubber sole on these seems to provide lots of grip in rainy conditions as well. Quite a fan of these now that I've broken them in so they can be worn comfortably all day.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

OCBD shirt: J.Crew
Pants: BB
Socks: Old navy 
Shoes: Johnston Murphy
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Thank you, RoyCru, for encouraging us to post photos even on days when we haven't nailed it. I'm taking my dad out to lunch here. He's from Haifa, which helps us to determine if a yellow shirt looks good with Arab-American coloration. I can see that the pale yellow Brooks pinpoint doesn't look quite seasonal, either (yeah? no?), and I should have found some different pocket square...but time runs out. 

The blazer is Brooks Bros., and I realize the shoulders are too wide. I should not have rushed to buy it. The armholes are high enough that it's simply not meant for someone who does a lot of pushups. This is a 46L, and there's still not enough room in the chest, but it's a matter of design, not strictly of size. 



Bill's khakis in British tan, AE Jodox:



And who doesn't like flan?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

SlideGuitarist said:


> Thank you, RoyCru, for encouraging us to post photos even on days when we haven't nailed it. I'm taking my dad out to lunch here. He's from Haifa, which helps us to determine if a yellow shirt looks good with Arab-American coloration. I can see that the pale yellow Brooks pinpoint doesn't look quite seasonal, either (yeah? no?), and I should have found some different pocket square...but time runs out.
> 
> The blazer is Brooks Bros., and I realize the shoulders are too wide. I should not have rushed to buy it. The armholes are high enough that it's simply not meant for someone who does a lot of pushups. This is a 46L, and there's still not enough room in the chest, but it's a matter of design, not strictly of size.
> 
> Bill's khakis in British tan, AE Jodox:
> 
> And who doesn't like flan?


Well done, looks like you both had a good time at lunch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> OCBD shirt: J.Crew
> Pants: BB
> Socks: Old navy
> Shoes: Johnston Murphy


Sorry to keep questioning the accuracy of your terminology, but we're all here to learn right?! I don't think that's an OCBD. Looks more like a poplin or broadcloth to my eye. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.

I like the chukka boots a lot.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



FLCracka said:


> Sorry to keep questioning the accuracy of your terminology, but we're all here to learn right?! I don't think that's an OCBD. Looks more like a poplin or broadcloth to my eye. Please correct me if I'm mistaken.
> 
> I like the chukka boots a lot.


Tag says vintage "Oxford" I'm extra heavy on the starch on all of my white must iron shirts.







,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

I own several J.Crew vintage Oxford shirts and they are real Oxford material (not the heaviest Oxford fabric, but acceptable). That label looks legit to me (just like mine and I bought mine direct from J.Crew) and - in that same picture - the texture looks Oxford cloth to me as well. 

That said, I agree that the earlier picture of the front of the shirt didn't reveal the Oxford cloth texture.


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Tag says vintage "Oxford" I'm extra heavy on the starch on all of my white must iron shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I definitely stand corrected!! Oxford cloth it is.....I cold have sworn it was a thinner, smoother, tighter weave (i.e., broadcloth). Shame on me.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Today


----------



## Ensiferous

SlideGuitarist said:


> I can't go wrong with basics....


Thanks again, SG. Yep, mid gray and charcoal flannels are must-haves.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Roycru

Once again, very special thanks to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

Those with a large enough monitor might notice that I somehow ended up with one pocket flap in and one pocket flap out in this picture. Brooks Brothers (Italian Era) Golden Fleece (Made In Italy) silk jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, and repp tie, generic pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds walnut Strands......


----------



## GRH

Bingo.


zeppacoustic said:


> Today


----------



## stcolumba

Wednesday.
J Press shirt
Brooks Bros tie


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Nothing's more "trad" than visiting a cider mill on a crisp fall day.












This is real reason why *Gamma *visited that cider mill! :biggrin:


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ Don't let this be the last time, Tri!


----------



## Patrick06790

In anticipation of the New York Mets' first playoff game in nine years tomorrow:





Waxy brown desert boots and tan cords below.


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> In anticipation of the New York Mets' first playoff game in nine years tomorrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waxy brown desert boots and tan cords below.


This is one of your all-time greatest posts. Sartorial and trad excellence, indeed!
Congratulations to you and all Mets fans. Enjoy!


----------



## Patrick06790

Thank you sir.


----------



## Patrick06790

Keeping the Mets thing going


----------



## sskim3

Patrick06790 said:


> Keeping the Mets thing going


should be a fun series. not alot of met fans around here. and it has been quite a while playing a game in october. it is very exciting times!

side note: game 3 at citifield, cheapest seat ticket (excluding standing room only) is going for 260+ OMG.... people are nuts...


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> should be a fun series. not alot of met fans around here. and it has been quite a while playing a game in october. it is very exciting times!
> 
> side note: game 3 at citifield, cheapest seat ticket (excluding standing room only) is going for 260+ OMG.... people are nuts...


For some reason, about 15 years ago, ticket prices for sporting events unhinged from their moorings and have never come back. In the '90s, I used to be able to buy (scalped, usually) tickets for baseball and football games for not crazy prices (say, good seats, behind home plate 30 rows up for $50 each for a regular season game - now those type of tickets are on Stub Hub for $200+ each). As you said, it's all crazy.

Patrick, great outfit, love the lapel pin.


----------



## Ensiferous

I should get a gold pen to go with all of my brass belt buckles. It would be a replacement for the gold pen that I lost. Which is why I use cheap pens now.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous - beautiful sport coat and the fit - as always - is fantastic. May I ask whose it is?


----------



## Patrick06790

Fading Fast said:


> Patrick, great outfit, love the lapel pin.


Only one I own


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Ensiferous - beautiful sport coat and the fit - as always - is fantastic. May I ask whose it is?


Thanks Fading Fast.

H. Daroff & Sons Botany 500 from around 1962.


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790 said:


> Only one I own


Wonderful - nice bit of whimsy.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks Fading Fast.
> 
> H. Daroff & Sons Botany 500 from around 1962.


It's in fantastic shape and looks a heck of a lot better than I do even though I'm two years younger.


----------



## ran23

Found a Corbin grey herringbone Tweed Jacket in a great fitting 38-R. letting go my Harris Tweed grey Herringbone, 40-R.


----------



## Ensiferous

Florsheim "Limited" with the Dainite-type soles?



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## Patrick06790

Haviland with the Dainite-esque soles. Waxy leather. I bought the leather-soled version (Veblen) as well, when I stumbled across a sale at one of those shoe websites 2-3 years ago. Not Zappos, but similar. Absurdly cheap,$85 a pair or something. They run large, order half size down if you find them somewhere.


----------



## Ensiferous

Yes, I grabbed a pair of the Dainite type based upon your PSA/recommendation back then. Good deal. (Thanks again.)



Patrick06790 said:


> Haviland with the Dainite-esque soles. Waxy leather. I bought the leather-soled version (Veblen) as well, when I stumbled across a sale at one of those shoe websites 2-3 years ago. Not Zappos, but similar. Absurdly cheap,$85 a pair or something. They run large, order half size down if you find them somewhere.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Shirt above is this dress Gordon. This was also my morning jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


----------



## CornoUltimo

Today: Patrick James blazer, BB OCBD,LLBean Cords, PRL tie, LLbean Belt, Bass Weejuns, Shuron Ronsirs[[


----------



## zeppacoustic

Brooks Brothers shirt, J Crew pants, AE Gobi, Barbour Beaufort, Filson tin cloth briefcase


----------



## adept

For a banquet on a beautiful Sunday afternoon...

Vintage Saddle Club tie, 50/50 silk and cotton, indicates fabric from India
PRL shirt
Orvis chinos, belt
J&M boots


----------



## adept

Love that orange grenadine tie. You wear it well, as does my bud who has one from Charles Tyrwhitt. Would steal it if I could...LOL



Patrick06790 said:


> In anticipation of the New York Mets' first playoff game in nine years tomorrow:


----------



## Flairball

A different take on tweed today. Barbour and Browning for a morning of breaking clays.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Your rigs are always outstanding, but this one is really, really great! Heavy on the Anglo side (which is my preference as well) of the spectrum and its distinctive as well as inspiring.



Flairball said:


> A different take on tweed today. Barbour and Browning for a morning of breaking clays.


----------



## Tiger

If Matt Harvey pitches as well as Patrick looks, the Mets will be in fine shape tonight!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

On a Monday.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: nice.


----------



## Patrick06790

I hope Harvey doesn't hit Utley. Or at least waits until the game is well in hand.


----------



## sskim3

Patrick06790 said:


> I hope Harvey doesn't hit Utley. Or at least waits until the game is well in hand.


I couldn't imagine a better game. I also haven't seen Mets fan so lively in quite some time.


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> A different take on tweed today. Barbour and Browning for a morning of breaking clays.


Now, THIS is a vest!


----------



## stcolumba

My day off means a day of running errands. Typical instant change of weather in Michigan. Yesterday was sunny and nice. Today, not so.

Brooks Bros shirt & pants
Chippewa Woolen Mills mackinaw coat


----------



## Patrick06790

Many years ago I collaborated with David Hober on a Mets tie, which we called the "Stengelese," after the unique speaking style of the late Casey Stengel.


----------



## straw sandals

I love that Mr. Met pin, sir. If you're on the way to the game tonight, then (like Chris Rock) I say, "Let's go Mets!"


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Burberry Scottish cashmere cardigan
Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
Leather Man surcingle belt
Lands' End "Legacy" chino in stone


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 triple-patch flannel blazer w/throat latch
Brooks Brothers "Gatsby" OCBD
Wm. Chelsea Ltd. tie
Brighton belt
Lands' End khakis
Brooks Brothers OTC cotton argyles
Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, and a replica of the other week.

Gamma - Lookin' good in that PRL blazer. I think with a little lapel pressing it will look even better.

Fading Fast - Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma - Lookin' good in that PRL blazer. I think with a little lapel pressing it will look even better.


Thanks, sir. I think I know what you mean about the lapels. The dry cleaner messed them up and I had them re-pressed. They pretty much roll to the top of the middle button, which may be the original intent.


----------



## sskim3

Enjoying the nice fall weather

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L-feld

Everything is from J. Press. Including the shoes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Cool autumn day in NYC

Scott James sports coat
JCF flannel
JC khakis
Stafford Deacons (with a new layer of Obenauf LP for the fall/winter)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, like it all - very Trad, but feels very fresh and today. I am not familiar with the Scott James brand, but I like that sport coat a lot.

Then again, one of my core clothing beliefs is that a grey herringbone jacket is one of the most versatile and attractive items one can own.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> sskim3, like it all - very Trad, but feels very fresh and today. I am not familiar with the Scott James brand, but I like that sport coat a lot.
> 
> Then again, one of my core clothing believes is that a grey herringbone jacket is one of the most versatile and attractive items one can own.


Thanks! I wasn't familiar with Scott James either. And it was definitely one of those impulse buys (pre-AAAC) days that worked out for me very well. I believe the gf and I were in the upper west side near central park. We went into a boutique clothing store and they were having a massive sale.

The fabric felt very nice and I knew nothing about clothing then. Fortunately, it only needed very slight waist reduction and shorten sleeves for the "perfect fit".

It almost hits all the tradly points as well - 3/2 roll, patch pockets, half lined. It is darted with dual vents. It has been a fall/winter staple in the wardrobe and don't see me replacing it anytime soon.


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday afternoon.


----------



## gamma68

^ Just about everything looks great in a gray herringbone tweed. StC's rig is no exception!


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Really, really nice rig!
The colors are perfect, great job!



stcolumba said:


> Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Flairball

Perfect evening for a bit o' tweed. A rare occasion, no PS.


----------



## Flairball

Where is everyone? Been kinda slow around here.

Anyway, my favorite time of the year, so more tweed.


----------



## Ensiferous

^Flairball, I'll join you with the tweed. (With Irish poplin & cords.)


----------



## GRH

Nice. Keep on hacking.


Flairball said:


> Where is everyone? Been kinda slow around here.
> 
> Anyway, my favorite time of the year, so more tweed.


----------



## L-feld

Someone at my office told me that I look more like a professor than a lawyer. I said "dress for the job you want, right?"

On a side note, has anyone experienced shell cordovan shoes fading at different rates? I'vr had this pair for 3 years and it seems like the right one is getting lighter than the left. I just assume it's a quirk of shell, the quirkiest of hides, but I figured i would still ask.


































Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

On a shaggy Friday.

L-Feld - I have heard about shell fading differently on each shoe. Maybe from Orgetorix? Nice cord jacket, btw.


----------



## L-feld

Thanks OCBD. I got the jacket from firedancer a few years ago. That reminds me, since this came up recently, do you have any tips on repressing a lapels? Over the past couple years the lapel has slowly started rolling all the way down to the bottom button, so if I leave it open, it's more like a 3/1 roll than a 3/2 roll. I've heard that this happens sometimes with full canvas jackets. Should I just think of it as patina?


----------



## Ensiferous

OCBD, great sweater. It almost resembles a forest when viewed from an airplane.



oxford cloth button down said:


>


----------



## ran23

It is time for tweed here but gets hot in the afternoon. Grey Herringbone I picked up last year fits fine now.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Thanks OCBD. I got the jacket from firedancer a few years ago. That reminds me, since this came up recently, do you have any tips on repressing a lapels? Over the past couple years the lapel has slowly started rolling all the way down to the bottom button, so if I leave it open, it's more like a 3/1 roll than a 3/2 roll. I've heard that this happens sometimes with full canvas jackets. Should I just think of it as patina?


I don't have any great repressing tips, but I have a few ideas.

One, I believe that it was Patrick that talked about using a steamer to repress his lapels. My next suggestions will offend almost anyone that talks about caring for clothes correctly, but I often button my jacket like a 3-button jacket and leave it like that for a few days. I have also brought it into the bathroom to let the steam help firm of the roll.

If I were worried about ruining the jacket using the methods listed above I would send it off to https://www.ravefabricare.com/.

Hope this helps!


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> My next suggestions will offend almost anyone that talks about caring for clothes correctly, but I often button my jacket like a 3-button jacket and leave it like that for a few days. I have also brought it into the bathroom to let the steam help firm of the roll. !


I'll give these ideas a try with my aforementioned RLP flannel blazer and see if I can coax a better lapel roll. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## L-feld

I stopped by Eddie Jacobs on my way home from work and asked Eddie if he knew any cleaners in town that knew how to press a 3/2 roll jacket properly and he answered with a resounding "no." So I asked him if he would just explain it to me, so I don't have to bother him every time I need a jacket pressed and he is going to give me a lesson next week. He did tell me that getting the lapels to sit right is all in how you press the collar, since the lapels should not really be creased. And that a press buck is somewhat essential to pressing the collar.correctly.


----------



## Patrick06790

oxford cloth button down said:


> I don't have any great repressing tips, but I have a few ideas.
> 
> One, I believe that it was Patrick that talked about using a steamer to repress his lapels. My next suggestions will offend almost anyone that talks about caring for clothes correctly, but I often button my jacket like a 3-button jacket and leave it like that for a few days. I have also brought it into the bathroom to let the steam help firm of the roll.
> 
> If I were worried about ruining the jacket using the methods listed above I would send it off to https://www.ravefabricare.com/.
> 
> Hope this helps!


My steamer is a discontinued Whirlpool model called the "Fabric Freshener."

https://www.amazon.com/Whirlpool-LRF4001RY-Fabric-Freshener/dp/B00132Q0PI

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...TRS0&_nkw=whirlpool+fabric+freshener&_sacat=0

I'm on my second.

When I steam a jacket I button the middle button, and if the lapels need work I fasten it all down using safety pins, or even clothespins (on heavier fabrics).

Usually only takes one try.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

gamma68 said:


> Vintage Burberry Scottish cashmere cardigan
> Brooks Brothers blue OCBD
> Leather Man surcingle belt
> Lands' End "Legacy" chino in stone


Man that really is a nice sweater! The smoked mop buttons are a great compliment to the overall look.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Sorry folks I honestly thought I posted this to the Fashion Forum. My apologies 
Hat: No name brand 
Jacket: Canali travel blazer 
Shirt: Belk house brand 
Tie: Belk house brand 
PS: The tiebar 
Pants: BB regent fit
Socks: Old Navy
Shoes: Cole Haan
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Man that really is a nice sweater! The smoked mop buttons are a great compliment to the overall look.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, the whole rig looks good...


----------



## Flairball

Head out to catch a little college football, today. It was some pretty exciting football in RI as Brown handed Princeton their first defeat, 38-31.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Triathlete said:


>


Very cool. This is about as hip as Trad gets. I hope your wife liked it


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld: love the sport coat, also, I love that watch (I always mean to mention it every time it pops up in one of your posts) - the timeless, simple, classic design of the railroad watch is fantastic. 

OCBD: damn you and your beautiful Shaggy Dog sweaters (says the man who sincerely had planed to buy the light grey one from J.Press this season - despite the crazy expensive pricing, which is why I don't own one yet - only to find they aren't carrying that color anymore - see the lesson I learned from being too cheap to buy it in the past, "must buy things I love when they are available" :fool.


----------



## universitystripe

oxford cloth button down said:


> Very cool. This is about as hip as Trad gets. I hope your wife liked it


Agreed. That should do it!


----------



## Oldsport

Thanks guys! I'm guessing that the Red Fleece Brooks Brothers Cords are a little on the edge of the Trad bubble...



universitystripe said:


> Agreed. That should do it!


----------



## universitystripe

Triathlete said:


> Thanks guys! I'm guessing that the Red Fleece Brooks Brothers Cords are a little on the edge of the Trad bubble...


So what? You look good.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


>


I like it.


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


KR, that Canali blazer is tight.....but it looks like it might be a little tight (see what I did there).


----------



## Duvel

Looks great, Tri! Would look even greater with some nice chinos, er, I mean, twills, instead of jeans.



Triathlete said:


>


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


> Thanks guys! I'm guessing that the Red Fleece Brooks Brothers Cords are a little on the edge of the Trad bubble...


Red Fleece, IMHO, is Trad with a modern twist. Some items are pure Trad, but some look like they put them into a Trad-elements mixmaster and saw what came out (hence, you get grosgrain style lining on the inside placket of a OCBD or a color-block lambswool sweater with elbow patches), but other items work well. Red Fleece is trying to do what J.Crew does better: bring a modern angle to Trad clothing.

For the purist, very few things will probably work for them at Red Fleece, but for those of us who mix in Trad-echoing items with our pure-Trad stuff, Red Fleece works (with some filtering to avoid items like the above-mentioned mistakes).

I like both outfits you posted - the first feels fresh but James Dean inspired, but I image the wife isn't loving the tennis sweater (I really like tennis sweaters, but they do say, "I dress Trad, deal with it").


----------



## Oldsport

@ Fading Fast - Actually, she bought the Cricket Sweater for me this past Nay as anniversary present.


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


> @ Fading Fast - Actually, she bought the Cricket Sweater for me this past Nay as anniversary present.


I'm going to have to go back and reread the "My Wife Hates the Way I Dress" thread you started as I thought she wasn't into your Trad / dressing up style. I have small-brain-syndrome - probably the same reason I never did well on the "what is the main theme of 'The Great Gatsby'" type of question in English Lit. :icon_scratch:


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning: drab brown and grey. Yesterday really did not happen. It was all a dream.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning: drab brown and grey. Yesterday really did not happen. It was all a dream.


Man, I was thinking about you yesterday, stc. My condolences.....that was absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## adept

Wishing all a great Sunday...sunny, with nice clouds in my part of the mitten.

This morning...(additional pics didn't look good) Worn with Orvis chinos in tobacco/Brittish tan, not sure what Orvis calls the shade, they all seem to have different names for similar colors. Thrifted the tie...was my lucky day.


----------



## Oldsport

As you'll read in some of my posts in that thread, she just really doesn't like traditional Khaki colored Chinos.



Fading Fast said:


> I'm going to have to go back and reread the "My Wife Hates the Way I Dress" thread you started as I thought she wasn't into your Trad / dressing up style. I have small-brain-syndrome - probably the same reason I never did well on the "what is the main theme of 'The Great Gatsby'" type of question in English Lit. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> KR, that Canali blazer is tight.....but it looks like it might be a little tight (see what I did there).


Indeed it is tight in both instances (see what I did there)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> ...probably the same reason I never did well on the "what is the main theme of 'The Great Gatsby'" type of question in English Lit. :icon_scratch:


It's about clothing. Lots of clothing.


----------



## Shaver

Or the shivering spasms of modernity. Dependant upon one's calibre of perceptual acuity. :teacha:



SlideGuitarist said:


> It's about clothing. Lots of clothing.


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> It's about clothing. Lots of clothing.


One of the best clothing-as-passion scenes in any movie: the 1974 version where Redford throws his panoply of custom shirts in the air followed by Mia Farrow breathing in the falling fabric as if it was life itself. Very true to how Fitzgerald wrote it.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Or the shivering spasms of modernity. Dependant upon one's calibre of perceptual acuity. :teacha:


Or the reality of America's sub-rosa class system trumping its putative egalitarian American Dream.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> One of the best clothing-as-passion scenes in any movie: the 1974 version where Redford throws his panoply of custom shirts in the air followed by Mia Farrow breathing in the falling fabric as if it was life itself. Very true to how Fitzgerald wrote it.


Absolutely! That's the scene I had in mind.


----------



## Shaver

Less about class, or clothes, or money, or love. More detailing the precipe of the new, acceleration of transformation, identity made anonymous by technology.


Fading Fast said:


> Or the reality of America's sub-rosa class system trumping its putative egalitarian American Dream.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Less about class, or clothes, or money, or love. More detailing the precipe of the new, acceleration of transformation, identity made anonymous by technology.


That's what you got out of "The Great Gatsby?" You see things at a level beyond what I do.


----------



## Shaver

^ I don't believe that for a moment, my friend, your good taste - and the vigour with which you pursue it- convinces me otherwise.


----------



## Flairball

A beautiful day to do some shooting. Barbour, Braeval, and Beratta.


----------



## Duvel

The Great Gatsby, maybe the best novel about America ever written. I'm fond of the shirt scene, such a sharply drawn moment of realization. Daisy sheds tears, saying the shirts are so beautiful, and yet seems, to me, to be crying for all the time lost. The shirts represent a wasted life.


----------



## stcolumba

FLCracka said:


> Man, I was thinking about you yesterday, stc. My condolences.....that was absolutely unbelievable.


Awww, thanks! Moving forward...


----------



## L-feld

Fading Fast said:


> L-feld: love the sport coat, also, I love that watch (I always mean to mention it every time it pops up in one of your posts) - the timeless, simple, classic design of the railroad watch is fantastic.


Much obliged. I love railroad watches because they are easy to read and easy to own. I have a few "fancier" watches that I inherited from my father and grandfather, but they just keep crapping out on me and I'm getting sick of having them repaired.

The railroad watches, however, just keep on chugging along. Even my grandfather's 1936 Hamilton keeps great time and has required essentially no repairs for the 10 years I've had it.


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost from Fashion- Nothing too exciting, but I was excited to try out my black knit tie today:


J Crew suit - PRL shirt - RLPL knit tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> Awww, thanks! Moving forward...


I had to search this thread to figure out what you guys were talking about (and to show my respect to StC), when it dawned on me.


----------



## DannoRye

I'm a college student so I apologize for the messy house and poor picture. I've also never contributed to this thread so feel free to let me have it.

Vintage 80/20 Bean Fisherman's sweater, (superior to the currently offered one in every way, IMO)
Bill's M2

Not pictured:
LL Bean Chino belt
Rancourt Beefrolls


----------



## MZWilson

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*




























First day for this coat this year. I could not be happier that fall is upon us.

Brooks jacket, shirt, and bow. 
LL Bean pants
AE dalton boots


----------



## sskim3

DannoRye said:


> I'm a college student so I apologize for the messy house and poor picture. I've also never contributed to this thread so feel free to let me have it.
> 
> Vintage 80/20 Bean Fisherman's sweater, (superior to the currently offered one in every way, IMO)
> Bill's M2
> 
> Not pictured:
> LL Bean Chino belt
> Rancourt Beefrolls


Very nice sweater! Are those nantucket red pants? If it is, I have never seen them in fall but kudos to you buddy. What rules? 

Also, I would definitely recommend in looking at better hats like a fedora or a cap.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Crisp fall day:
























LLB flannel - BB cords - Narragansett Leathers belt- Wolverine 1k mile boots


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

It's been awhile.. Finally chilly enough for a Shetland.

Pendleton Shetland
Lean Garments Uni Stripe
Levi's 514
Uniqlo socks
Bean Blutchers
Timex Expedition with NATO strap


----------



## ReppTie

Triathlete said:


>


LOVE THIS! Details on sweater?


----------



## CMDC

JPress corduroy sack 
BB blue ocbd 
Paul Stuart repo
LE grey flannels
AE McNeil


----------



## Duvel

I think this is awesome, CMDC. I have nothing but envy for that corduroy sack!

That tie is pretty great, too.

Well done.



CMDC said:


> JPress corduroy sack
> BB blue ocbd
> Paul Stuart repo
> LE grey flannels
> AE McNeil


----------



## Oldsport

@ ReppTie - The Sweater is a Charles Tyrwhitt Cricket Sweater. It is a very thick, heavy all Cotton garment. I was just on the CT site yesterday and I believe they still have them on clearance for $49 with free shipping.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## sskim3

Gloverall duffle coat
JAB cap
Club Monaco cashmere cardigan
LE ocbd
BR tweed pants
Calvin Klein shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Bit of a warm weather has rolled back in around here, but I can still ge away with wearing my tweed. Greens and browns, today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## GRH

Definitive.





[/QUOTE]


----------



## HerrDavid

GRH, my first thought was "perfect." But "definitive" works as well.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Southwick for Albert Ltd.
* Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD
* Vintage Jos. A. Bank silk tie
* Trafalgar belt
* Lands' End chinos in moss
* Brooks Brothers cotton argyles
*Allen Edmonds Bradleys

As an aside, I must have at least 6 vintage (red label) Jos A Bank silk repp ties and they're all excellent with a wonderful hand. If you see them at the thrifts, grab 'em up.


----------



## Orgetorix

Me: BB shirt, pants & shoes, PRL jacket, Stafford vest
Him: Carter's


----------



## Ensiferous

HerrDavid said:


> GRH, my first thought was "perfect." But "definitive" works as well.


GRH and HerrDavid, thank you. I'm not even close to either, but I appreciate your nice words.


----------



## CMDC

BB corduroy sack
BB blue ocbd
WashU St. Louis emblematic (Mrs. CMDC's alma mater)
LE chinos
Alden AWW


----------



## Oldsport

This one's for you Duvel...

- Recently thrifted Jos A Bank Red Label, 3/2 roll, Sack, Flannel Blazer
- BB OCBD and Repp Tie
- Lands End Chinos (newly hemmed, need one more washing)
- Bass Noah Tassel Loafers


----------



## gamma68

In my haste to get to a morning seminar, I grabbed this particular blazer...

Graham & Gunn 2-button sack
Brooks Brothers blue university stripe OCBD
Jos A Bank "East York Regiment" silk tie
Brighton belt
Lands' End khakis
Brooks Brothers cotton argyle socks
Eastland tassel loafers, made in Maine

The tie is another example of the vintage USA-made Jos A Bank ones that I really like.


----------



## jimw

Gamma - as usual, I am appreciating the cut of your jib! I particularly like the SC and the shoes - that split toe moc look is a really nice alternative to wings or cap-toes, and I should look into these.

Nicely done.

Jim


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Wednesday night bible study
Shirt: BB long sleeve cotton polo shirt 
Pants: BB 
Socks: No name
Shoes: Johnston & Murphy
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Nice! From top to bottom, this looks, _mirable dictu,_ well done.

(Maybe lose the square. My only, very minor crit.)



Triathlete said:


> This one's for you Duvel...
> 
> - Recently thrifted Jos A Bank Red Label, 3/2 roll, Sack, Flannel Blazer
> - BB OCBD and Repp Tie
> - Lands End Chinos (newly hemmed, need one more washing)
> - Bass Noah Tassel Loafers


----------



## gamma68

jimw said:


> Gamma - as usual, I am appreciating the cut of your jib! I particularly like the SC and the shoes - that split toe moc look is a really nice alternative to wings or cap-toes, and I should look into these.
> 
> Nicely done.
> 
> Jim


Thank you for your kind comments.


----------



## Oldsport

- Newly thrifted 3/2 roll, Sack, Camel Hair Sports Coat (Denham, LTD, Greenville, DE)
- Chipp 'Fox' Tie (Thanks TweedyDon)
- BB OCBD
- Not seen (Lands End Soapstone Chinos, Alden Cape Cod Strap Loafers)


----------



## GRH

"_O happy man_, whose soul is filled / With zeal and reverent awe!"



Triathlete said:


> - Newly thrifted 3/2 roll, Sack, Camel Hair Sports Coat (Denham, LTD, Greenville, DE)
> - Chipp 'Fox' Tie (Thanks TweedyDon)
> - BB OCBD
> - Not seen (Lands End Soapstone Chinos, Alden Cape Cod Strap Loafers)


----------



## Duvel

Ah HA! So YOU'RE the one who got that tie.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Honestly, Triathlete, you had us going. I thought you were going to go full-on David Beckham from now on, or something. You look great today.

Here I am wearing an MTM grenadine from Chipp: I am _very_ happy with the two I ordered, and wish I'd ordered more, as I think these will be very useful in my "Why are you wearing a suit jacket?" workplace. Samuelsohn blazer (I have no idea where you guys find sacks), Bill's British khaki, Brooks Bengal stripe shirt, Chipp tie, Finamore square, AE Jodox shoes.


----------



## CMDC

JAB bottle green cashmere 3/2 sack blazer--I think an identical one was posted on the Exchange recently. This is what it looks like in the field.
BB pinpoint ocbd
Ben Silver repp
BB wool trousers
AE Randolph in brown shell


----------



## FLMike

Does the Chipp grenadine not dimple easily? Pretty tie, nonetheless.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

It's got heft (brand new), and I was quite wary of manhandling it and producing snags. I can work on it later!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

SlideGuitarist said:


> Honestly, Triathlete, you had us going. I thought you were going to go full-on David Beckham from now on, or something. You look great today.
> 
> Here I am wearing an MTM grenadine from Chipp: I am _very_ happy with the two I ordered, and wish I'd ordered more, as I think these will be very useful in my "Why are you wearing a suit jacket?" workplace. Samuelsohn blazer (I have no idea where you guys find sacks), Bill's British khaki, Brooks Bengal stripe shirt, Chipp tie, Finamore square, AE Jodox shoes.


Very well put together!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ Thanks! What I've learned: get a few nice things (like a grenadine); keep it simple; use what you've got.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A whole lot of good looks surfacing lately. I will add one of a weary looking OCBD.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

Brooks Brothers (Marks & Sparks era) navy blue chalk stripe suit, blue PPBD shirt, and repp tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands.......


----------



## ReppTie

Orgetorix said:


> Me: BB shirt, pants & shoes, PRL jacket, Stafford vest
> Him: Carter's


Always love your posts! Great as always!


----------



## ReppTie

oxford cloth button down said:


> A whole lot of good looks surfacing lately. I will add one of a weary looking OCBD.


Love that tie!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Orgetorix, I love everything about your post!


----------



## Oldsport

Casual Friday and Short Day ...


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## mjo_1

Southwick Douglas
Really old JAB ppbd
Ben Silver tie
AE strand


----------



## Flairball

Heading in to town to meet the wife for dinner. Going to try a ramen place everyone has been raving about.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Beautiful day for a hike:

Vintage Woolrich Woolen Mills 60/40
Brooks ecru ocbd
Cashmere "sweatshirt" my new favorite thing in the world
Timex Expidition with NATO strap
Uniquo selvage 
Uniqlo socks
Clarke Chocolate suede wallabees (contentious I know haha)


----------



## Fading Fast

YSR, fantastic. 

Way to combined lot of seemingly disparate items into a cohesive and attractive outfit with a good spark of personal style. 

I love the vintage Woolrich and, as a kid growing up in the '70s, Wallabees have a permanent get-out-of-jail-free card form me (looking deep in my shallow soul, I'm not even sure if I like or dislike them as they are so wrapped up in that era's zeitgeist for me that I can't view them objectively). 

It's hard to tell in the pic, is the cashmere sweatshirt from J.Crew? I ask as I have been eyeing theirs, but have been a bit reluctant to buy an expensive "sweatshirt," but your comments are encouraging me.

Edit addition: I always love the little peaks we get into your apartment, from the scattered books (many piles of those in FF's household), to the interesting wall posters and neat area rug - plus the general architecture of the apartment. It all says your sense of style doesn't stop with clothes. And our pre-war windows have the same screens as yours - take 'em in and out each time.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thank you very much! The sweater is from Kirkland of all places! Thrifted it and it checked all the right boxes for me: raglan sleeves, V collar detail plus 100% cashmere to boot!
You're are always so kind and gracious when you remark on my outfits. Thanks again for being not only a gentleman but for supporting my (sometimes) oddball rigs haha!


----------



## Flairball

Took a ride up to the Barbour outlet. Had a nice BBQ lunch. Broke down. Waiting patiently for a new starter to be installed.


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Those shoes are amazing!


Flairball said:


> Took a ride up to the Barbour outlet. Had a nice BBQ lunch. Broke down. Waiting patiently for a new starter to be installed.


----------



## FLMike

Cross post from Fashion Forum.....

Getting ready for a wedding in Atlanta tonight. Black tie obviously. The rehearsal dinner was at the home of the couple to be married and it was a fabulous affair. I will tell you, the folks in Atlanta can dress. I was feeling like I need to up my game! Anyway, for the main event....

BB tux
PRL shirt
Robert Talbott tie and cummerbund
Peal for BB shoes
Tiffany links (had some sterling studs but they didn't want to stay in the button holes)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Nice braces! I love a little subversion with my formal wear.



FLCracka said:


> Cross post from Fashion Forum.....
> 
> Getting ready for a wedding in Atlanta tonight. Black tie obviously. The rehearsal dinner was at the home of the couple to be married and it was a fabulous affair. I will tell you, the folks in Atlanta can dress. I was feeling like I need to up my game! Anyway, for the main event....
> 
> BB tux
> PRL shirt
> Robert Talbott tie and cummerbund
> Peal for BB shoes
> Tiffany links (had some sterling studs but they didn't want to stay in the button holes)


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Alright, last one of the day:

Commando Sweater by National Geographic 
LL Bean checked twill BD
Timex Expidition with NATO
Uniqlo Selvage 
Clarks Wallabees


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Roycru

Katniss and I......

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and tie, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


----------



## FLMike

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Nice braces! I love a little subversion with my formal wear.


Thank you!


----------



## Flairball

YoungSoulRebel said:


> Those shoes are amazing!


Thanks. They are Florshiem Kenmoor.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Sunday Morning:
Sunday Afternoon:


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Golf Trad:

Makers OCBD
Lyle & Scott made in Scotland lambs wool jumper
Levis 511
Uniqlo socks
Sebago camp sides


----------



## adept

Great look, YSR...



YoungSoulRebel said:


> Alright, last one of the day:
> 
> Commando Sweater by National Geographic
> LL Bean checked twill BD
> Timex Expidition with NATO
> Uniqlo Selvage
> Clarks Wallabees


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

Thanks! I was pretty stoked to find that sweater in GW!


----------



## adept

This looks so good...



SlideGuitarist said:


> Honestly, Triathlete, you had us going. I thought you were going to go full-on David Beckham from now on, or something. You look great today.
> 
> Here I am wearing an MTM grenadine from Chipp: I am _very_ happy with the two I ordered, and wish I'd ordered more, as I think these will be very useful in my "Why are you wearing a suit jacket?" workplace. Samuelsohn blazer (I have no idea where you guys find sacks), Bill's British khaki, Brooks Bengal stripe shirt, Chipp tie, Finamore square, AE Jodox shoes.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ That's very nice of you, adept; thanks! There's something pleasing, to me, about dark blue and green together. Apparently this is true for RogerP as well, since he's given me props every time I've sported this combination. I picked up the jacket on eBay for only $45, though it took me 6 weeks to track it down after the USPS mislaid it, but it was worth it, as it fits almost perfectly, pending sleeve alterations.

Big thanks to Paul Winston again for the grenadine. A grenadine tie is definitely a step up from a silk knit in terms of dressiness, but I think it could easily be sneaked into a casual ensemble.


----------



## adept

Green is my fave color. It is not easy to wear, though, as many around here have observed....but, it slays me...wear it when I can!


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Katniss and I......
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and tie, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roycru, that is another rig that tell the Trad story perfectly!


----------



## Ensiferous

Pappa said:


> Roycru, that is another rig that tell the Trad story perfectly!


Agreed. The fact that I am even able to fully appreciate Roycru's rig given the other, ah... attractive elements that are in that picture, is proof of his style and substance.


----------



## gamma68

Ensiferous said:


> Agreed. The fact that I am even able to fully appreciate Roycru's rig given the other, ah... attractive elements that are in that picture, is proof of his style and substance.


Was there something else in that photo besides Roycru? I didn't get past the rig.


----------



## Fading Fast

Things that make me feel old:
- I immediately noticed Royce's outfit
- I really like it - _timeless elegance_ is the phrase that comes to mind
- I am out of touch with pop culture - is that a "Hunger Games" ad - I barely know what that's about?

Things that give me hope
- Roycru's outfit is my second favorite outfit in that picture (sorry Roycru, but she has a God-given advantage)
- I still recognize that red is an awesome color on women (maybe I'm not fading that fast)


----------



## sskim3

Wow there were some great rigs over the weekend. Here is my meager contribution to kick off the last week of October. It is brisk enough to layer up in NYC today (40s now but we'll see how the afternoon warms up).










Beaver Brand fedora
LE sports coat 
Who.am.i sweater (a bargain at $10 a few years ago)
Uniqlo OCBD
Robert Talbott tie
JPress olive garbardine pants
AE shoes


----------



## gamma68

^ Looking good, sir!


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful fall day, here. Broke out my new Barbour v-neck.


----------



## davestradamus

Not sure if I fit the true definition of Trad, but here is what I am wearing on this Monday. Please excuse the mess in my shared work space.





Jacket: Vintage Unbranded Corduroy Blazer (kinda digging the huge lapels)
Shirt: Sonoma (Target brand I think)
Jeans: J Crew Matchstick
Shoes: Timberland Suede Bucks (I thought about tan desert boots also)
Scarf: Cashmere Made in Scotland
Glasses: Ray Ban New Wayfarer Tortoise 
Watch: Momentum M1 Pro SE Diver's Watch
Pipe: VIntage Jobey with Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> ^ Looking good, sir!


Thank you sir! The fedora may be over the top. My office is relatively conservative (Financial Industry). My MD actually stopped me and had to take a picture just because. I would take this as a good thing :cool2:


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball said:


> Beautiful fall day, here. Broke out my new Barbour v-neck.


love this rig!


----------



## thegovteach

sskim3 said:


> Wow there were some great rigs over the weekend. Here is my meager contribution to kick off the last week of October. It is brisk enough to layer up in NYC today (40s now but we'll see how the afternoon warms up).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beaver Brand fedora
> LE sports coat
> Who.am.i sweater (a bargain at $10 a few years ago)
> Uniqlo OCBD
> Robert Talbott tie
> JPress olive garbardine pants
> AE shoes


love this rig too!


----------



## thegovteach

Roycru said:


> Katniss and I......
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and tie, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


Not a clue what you do, but you remind me of an European History prof I had in college....sharp look...


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

F'n love it!



davestradamus said:


> Not sure if I fit the true definition of Trad, but here is what I am wearing on this Monday. Please excuse the mess in my shared work space.
> 
> Jacket: Vintage Unbranded Corduroy Blazer (kinda digging the huge lapels)
> Shirt: Sonoma (Target brand I think)
> Jeans: J Crew Matchstick
> Shoes: Timberland Suede Bucks (I thought about tan desert boots also)
> Scarf: Cashmere Made in Scotland
> Glasses: Ray Ban New Wayfarer Tortoise
> Watch: Momentum M1 Pro SE Diver's Watch
> Pipe: VIntage Jobey with Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## thegovteach

davestradamus said:


> Not sure if I fit the true definition of Trad, but here is what I am wearing on this Monday. Please excuse the mess in my shared work space.
> 
> Jacket: Vintage Unbranded Corduroy Blazer (kinda digging the huge lapels)
> Shirt: Sonoma (Target brand I think)
> Jeans: J Crew Matchstick
> Shoes: Timberland Suede Bucks (I thought about tan desert boots also)
> Scarf: Cashmere Made in Scotland
> Glasses: Ray Ban New Wayfarer Tortoise
> Watch: Momentum M1 Pro SE Diver's Watch
> Pipe: VIntage Jobey with Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake


Ive got to admit, I like it!


----------



## Pentheos

davestradamus said:


> Not sure if I fit the true definition of Trad, but here is what I am wearing on this Monday. Please excuse the mess in my shared work space.


It's not trad, not even close to trad, it's on a different continent than trad.


----------



## Duvel

Welcome, Dave. In all honesty, there's nothing I like here but kudos for the auspicious debut. I'll jump in and echo the above resoundingly that there is nothing trad here. Not remotely. Vintage does not mean trad, nor does a scarf made in Scotland.

I won't ask the inevitable "why" question as I don't want to put you on the defensive. Instead, as my best supervisor might have put it, Please tell me more about how you wanted to post something like this in a forum devoted to Amercian trad style. Please help me understand.



davestradamus said:


> Not sure if I fit the true definition of Trad, but here is what I am wearing on this Monday. Please excuse the mess in my shared work space.
> 
> Jacket: Vintage Unbranded Corduroy Blazer (kinda digging the huge lapels)
> Shirt: Sonoma (Target brand I think)
> Jeans: J Crew Matchstick
> Shoes: Timberland Suede Bucks (I thought about tan desert boots also)
> Scarf: Cashmere Made in Scotland
> Glasses: Ray Ban New Wayfarer Tortoise
> Watch: Momentum M1 Pro SE Diver's Watch
> Pipe: VIntage Jobey with Peter Stokkebye Luxury Bullseye Flake


----------



## gamma68

I agree that there isn't a strong Trad foundation in davestradamus' post. However, a cashmere scarf made in Scotland is most definitely Trad. I suppose pipe smoking was more of a Trad habit 40-some years ago.

Probably the best way to become indoctrinated in this forum is to spend some time perusing WAYWT posts, checking out random pages from past years, to gain a strong sense of what Trad attire is all about.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Welcome, Dave. In all honesty, there's nothing I like here but kudos for the auspicious debut. I'll jump in and echo the above resoundingly that there is nothing trad here. Not remotely. Vintage does not mean trad, nor does a scarf made in Scotland.
> 
> I won't ask the inevitable "why" question as I don't want to put you on the defensive. Instead, as my best supervisor might have put it, Please tell me more about how you wanted to post something like this in a forum devoted to Amercian trad style. Please help me understand.


It may not be the traditional TRAD, but I do appreciate a different sense of style. The cord blazer is pretty cool, but the lapels are HUGE for my liking.

From a trad standpoint, the winners are the accessories: glasses and pipe. Even the Momentum is nice as it is the functional, affordable watch from our friends in Canada.

The overall rig is definitely a more modern take. And I have seen others like YSR put his own twist on TRAD and I totally love his sense of style.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Orgetorix said:


>


Very sharp color combo. I especially like the tie.


----------



## davestradamus

Thanks for the replies and comments everyone! I know my Monday digs are not super Trad. Nor are they anywhere close to classic menswear. My style is definitely influenced by old New England and the classic Ivy League but with a modern twist that serves to fit clothes to form and includes modern elements. 

I do apologize if I have offended some. Out of every men's style forum I have come across, this seems to fit my personality and history the best. Especially SoulRebel's (I think thats him) posts.


----------



## Duvel

Not offended! Amused, perhaps.

Dare I say it... it makes me think "h*pster trad." Which to my tender sensibilities is a painful contradiction in terms.

As for the scarf, perhaps the only true trad item (I'm on the fence about an ostentatious pipe), sure, it's made in Scotland. But much of what makes anything trad is also context.

At the same time, in its own right, trad or not, it does display verve. It's stylin'.



sskim3 said:


> It may not be the traditional TRAD, but I do appreciate a different sense of style. The cord blazer is pretty cool, but the lapels are HUGE for my liking.
> 
> From a trad standpoint, the winners are the accessories: glasses and pipe. Even the Momentum is nice as it is the functional, affordable watch from our friends in Canada.
> 
> The overall rig is definitely a more modern take. And I have seen others like YSR put his own twist on TRAD and I totally love his sense of style.


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> Not offended! Amused, perhaps.
> 
> Dare I say it... it makes me think "h*pster trad." Which to my tender sensibilities is a painful contradiction in terms.
> 
> As for the scarf, perhaps the only true trad item (I'm on the fence about an ostentatious pipe), sure, it's made in Scotland. But much of what makes anything trad is also context.
> 
> At the same time, in its own right, trad or not, it does display verve. It's stylin'.


HA! Hipster trad definitely made me laugh out loud at my desk just now!


----------



## Flairball

Orgetorix said:


>


Sweet rig. You're last two postings have been fantastic examples or brown & blue combos. Something I struggle with.


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Not offended! Amused, perhaps.
> 
> Dare I say it... it makes me think "h*pster trad." Which to my tender sensibilities is a painful contradiction in terms.
> 
> As for the scarf, perhaps the only true trad item (I'm on the fence about an ostentatious pipe), sure, it's made in Scotland. But much of what makes anything trad is also context.
> 
> At the same time, in its own right, trad or not, it does display verve. It's stylin'.


I woulc say his style does have elements of trad, but falls a wee bit short. If a few things were a bit different I think his rig would have been more in line with the rest of this forum.

For example, the colors all seem pretty good. I think if he wore the scarf differently, so the shirt was more visible, had narrower lapels on the SC, and maybe wore steel grey chinos or moleskin this rig would look totally different. Seems like a bit of fine tuning is all that's in order.

But that pipe,....it is funky.


----------



## Oldsport

And on this day Triathlete declares a new style term: HRAD!

QUOTE=Duvel;1741603]Not offended! Amused, perhaps.

Dare I say it... it makes me think "h*pster trad." Which to my tender sensibilities is a painful contradiction in terms.

As for the scarf, perhaps the only true trad item (I'm on the fence about an ostentatious pipe), sure, it's made in Scotland. But much of what makes anything trad is also context.

At the same time, in its own right, trad or not, it does display verve. It's stylin'.[/QUOTE]


----------



## YoungSoulRebel

The feeling is 100% mutual my friend!



sskim3 said:


> It may not be the traditional TRAD, but I do appreciate a different sense of style. The cord blazer is pretty cool, but the lapels are HUGE for my liking.
> 
> From a trad standpoint, the winners are the accessories: glasses and pipe. Even the Momentum is nice as it is the functional, affordable watch from our friends in Canada.
> 
> The overall rig is definitely a more modern take. And I have seen others like YSR put his own twist on TRAD and I totally love his sense of style.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## davestradamus

Hello Gents! After a daring introduction yesterday, I think this might please some of you. 





Jacket: J. Crew Navy Blazer
Shirt: J. Crew Button Down Oxford
Pants: J. Crew Bowery Twill Pant
Tie: Vintage Land's End Wool
Shoes: Unbranded Made in USA
Socks: L.L. Bean 
Watch: Victorinox Chrono


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


>


SHARP! Very well done.


----------



## Duvel

Well done, sir! Hold on... are those... khakis!?



Triathlete said:


>


----------



## SlideGuitarist

davestradamus said:


> Hello Gents! After a daring introduction yesterday, I think this might please some of you.
> 
> Jacket: J. Crew Navy Blazer
> Shirt: J. Crew Button Down Oxford
> Pants: J. Crew Bowery Twill Pant
> Tie: Vintage Land's End Wool
> Shoes: Unbranded Made in USA
> Socks: L.L. Bean
> Watch: Victorinox Chrono


I say welcome! I also say, I'd prefer a four-in-hand knot there: the skinner knot would look more casual and more apt next to the smaller collar.


----------



## Oldsport

I said my Wife didn't like me in them. I never said I wasn't going to! 



Duvel said:


> Well done, sir! Hold on... are those... khakis!?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I like how you dress, Davestradamus. The giant-lapel cord blazer is hard to justify, but I've done similar stuff.

But I do think you're making too many big choices, and not sweating the details enough. Look at OCBD: he's made one big choice, which is to wear a strictly limited wardrobe. But within that big choice, he makes dozens of smaller ones. God is in the details. And I'm not saying "dress like OCBD," but I am saying that if the fit and proportions aren't on point, then bigger choices don't benefit you as much. I'd be pleased to give you some pointers on the rigs you posted, but I feel like I'm already throwing out too much unsolicited advice.

And then again, what do I know? I wear cutaway collars (check the other side of the forum, I'll spare you gents the anguish), and my flannels need to come up an inch.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

There's certainly variation in styles here, but basically, almost anything you see someone wearing here could just as easily have been worn by his dad.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> There's certainly variation in styles here, but basically, almost anything you see someone wearing here could just as easily have been worn by his dad.


Agreed. "Timeless" goes with "Trad."

"Fashion," not so much.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Brigadier Cheape

davestradamus said:


> Hello Gents! After a daring introduction yesterday, I think this might please some of you.
> 
> Jacket: J. Crew Navy Blazer
> Shirt: J. Crew Button Down Oxford
> Pants: J. Crew Bowery Twill Pant
> Tie: Vintage Land's End Wool
> Shoes: Unbranded Made in USA
> Socks: L.L. Bean
> Watch: Victorinox Chrono


Hello Dave, definitely a trad inspired ensemble, but I would second the advice to slim up the tie knot, especially with the small collars on those J Crew oxfords. I always liked that shade of trouser with a navy jacket.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## g3org3y

@ davestradamus - Thanks for your contributions. Always good to have a new member posting. Keep it up.

As mentioned above, keep an eye on the tie. A proper knot can mean the difference between an elegant accessory or an awkward addition. What's your pocket square collection like? Something worth considering as it can add a extra flourish to an outfit.


----------



## FLMike

g3org3y said:


> @ davestradamus - Thanks for your contributions. Always good to have a new member posting. Keep it up.
> 
> As mentioned above, keep an eye on the tie. A proper knot can mean the difference between an elegant accessory or a awkward addition. What's your pocket square collection like? *Something worth considering as it can add a extra flourish to an outfit*.


I think he's got plenty of flourish going on already....


----------



## Duvel

I think the size of the knot coordinates well with the size of the hair bun.


----------



## Flairball

Inspired by Orgetorix to give the blue n brown a go. Anyway, off to the pub for dinner with a few of the guys from work.


----------



## efdll

Duvel said:


> I think the size of the knot coordinates well with the size of the hair bun.


Uh oh, he's going to think gents here don't play nice. In the spirit of good fellowship, I'll add my 2-cents. Or maybe 1-cent: provenance. J Crew has a name that somehow invokes J Press and Ivy League crew, appropriates trad style -- and apparently is floundering financially -- but is not it. Everything skinny and hipsterish, in the same spirit that led trad bastions like J Press and Brooks Brothers to launch misbegotten "young" lines of clothing. Those who post here don't care for that much. Though some, it's true, play with contemporary fashion elements, others, who pretty much define the tone, are likely to obsess about trad details, such as cuffing khakis. Or, for that matter, launching into scholastic polemics about the word "khakis." I don't say that's where everyone should go, I certainly don't (geek out on it, though I cuff my khakis), but I learn a lot from it. And, as others suggest, I would lead young men entering the fray to the posts -- and the website -- of OCBD. He's as trim as any young man would wish and so are his clothes, but everything he wears and writes about is trad to a fault.


----------



## sskim3

Waiting for the shuttle to go home from the ferry.

Great rigs today guys!


----------



## CornoUltimo

Well put efdll!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Duvel

I would like to frame this. Well said, and excellent advice.



efdll said:


> Uh oh, he's going to think gents here don't play nice. In the spirit of good fellowship, I'll add my 2-cents. Or maybe 1-cent: provenance. J Crew has a name that somehow invokes J Press and Ivy League crew, appropriates trad style -- and apparently is floundering financially -- but is not it. Everything skinny and hipsterish, in the same spirit that led trad bastions like J Press and Brooks Brothers to launch misbegotten "young" lines of clothing. Those who post here don't care for that much. Though some, it's true, play with contemporary fashion elements, others, who pretty much define the tone, are likely to obsess about trad details, such as cuffing khakis. Or, for that matter, launching into scholastic polemics about the word "khakis." I don't say that's where everyone should go, I certainly don't (geek out on it, though I cuff my khakis), but I learn a lot from it. And, as others suggest, I would lead young men entering the fray to the posts -- and the website -- of OCBD. He's as trim as any young man would wish and so are his clothes, but everything he wears and writes about is trad to a fault.


----------



## Duvel

Dogs, cords, striped ocbd, surcingle, blazer, autumn leaves, historic building. All of my favorite things all in one shot. Not to mention the great fit. Excellent!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

efdll - Thank you very much for the kind words. 

Duvel - Thanks!


----------



## efdll

Duvel, CornoUltimo, you're too kind.


----------



## efdll

And OCBD, keep on keeping on. At first sight your posts show a good-natured young man wearing rather conservative gear. It's only when one looks closely -- and/or reads your blog -- that the care in your appearance shines through, that no detail is overlooked, that the thought and effort you put into it are what allows you to look so relaxed, so comfortable in your skin, your clothes so much like a second skin. Bravo!


----------



## triumph

Suit and shirt : MTM from Rajas, Bangkok
Shoe: AE Fifth Ave
Socks: Calvin Klein(pre AAAC buy) 
PS: Zodiac(India)




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic




----------



## gamma68

Apologies for the poor lighting. #oldhouse #cloudyday







Vintage 3/2 sack flannel suit by Southwick for Van Boven
Brooks Brothers broadcloth shirt, silk tie, leather belt
Unbranded linen pocket square
Gold Toe cotton argyle socks
Johnston & Murphy wingtips


----------



## FiscalDean

Zepp, I really like that tie, can you provide any details? Is it wool? The maker?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Apologies for the poor lighting. #oldhouse #cloudyday
> 
> Vintage 3/2 sack flannel suit by Southwick for Van Boven
> Brooks Brothers broadcloth shirt, silk tie, leather belt
> Unbranded linen pocket square
> Gold Toe cotton argyle socks
> Johnston & Murphy wingtips


Classic, I really like the suit and tie.


----------



## zeppacoustic

FiscalDean said:


> Zepp, I really like that tie, can you provide any details? Is it wool? The maker?


Yes, it is wool. It was a nice find on Tiebar.


----------



## Fading Fast

efdll said:


> And OCBD, keep on keeping on. At first sight your posts show a good-natured young man wearing rather conservative gear. It's only when one looks closely -- and/or reads your blog -- that the care in your appearance shines through, that no detail is overlooked, that the thought and effort you put into it are what allows you to look so relaxed, so comfortable in your skin, your clothes so much like a second skin. Bravo!


Super +1


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, love the suit - insanely classic - and love the heaviness of the material. Socks are thoughtfully done - you added a spark with the argyle but kept it from being too much by harmonizing the colors to the overall outfit (that's "advanced dressing" skills at work).


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and to everyone who liked the picture of Katniss and I. Now, for something completely different, two dinner jackets and I at Brooks Brothers earlier today.

Brooks Brothers jacket and yellow and white University stripe OCBD, Martin Dingman tie, Hermes pocket square,Vineyard Vines belt, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes......


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## Shaver

davestradamus said:


> Hello Gents! After a daring introduction yesterday, I think this might please some of you.


If I may be permitted to make two suggestions:

1. Visit barber.

2. Pick up room.


----------



## CMDC

New Brooks Bros sportcoat
BB spread collar shirt
Chipp grenadine
LE wool trousers
AE Grayson shells


----------



## alkydrinker

^^ CMDC - I believe I have that same BB jacket. It's a Thomas Mason cloth right? (I believe Thomas Mason is the cloth, if not, it is some other known name that is tagged inside the jacket...the tag also says "Canvassed", right?)

Mine is in the Fitzgerald fit. It is my only really good Marshalls score ever...I got it on yellow-tag markdown for like $125 and it fits perfect with zero alterations needed.


----------



## CMDC

^Correct. "E.Thomas" is the cloth. Fitzgerald fit. I got it on pretty deep discount a month or so back. Fits great.


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> Classic, I really like the suit and tie.





Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, love the suit - insanely classic - and love the heaviness of the material. Socks are thoughtfully done - you added a spark with the argyle but kept it from being too much by harmonizing the colors to the overall outfit (that's "advanced dressing" skills at work).


Thanks, gents. I really love that Southwick suit. It's one of my best-ever thrift finds.

* Vintage Brooks Brothers cotton tennis sweater
* Lands' End blue "Sail Rigger" OCBD
* Orivs navy surcingle belt
* LL Bean tan cords
* Saks cashmere/cotton blend argyle socks
* Allen Edmonds Newcomb loafers

I would have substituted a braided leather belt for the surcingle, but I have none, yet.


----------



## RT-Bone

I don't post much since my move from NYC to MN, mostly because I work from home now and usually wear some variation of what you see below. However, I thought I'd check in today.

Top:
-LLB Shetland
-Rugby broadcloth shirt
-Braun watch/cordovan strap

Bottom:
-LEC chinos
-J.Press belt
-LLB socks
-J.Crew shoes





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

alkydrinker said:


> ...and it fits perfect with zero alterations needed.


Apparently, when I die and go to heaven, we'll meet as you are already living in my heaven. Never, ever, not once, not one single time has a sport coat (or suit coat for good measure) ever fit perfectly off the rack for me.


----------



## alkydrinker

CDMC, yeah, it's a very nice, versatile, cloth so I'm not sure why they went to deep discount, but I'm not complaining. 

As a DC resident, you may appreciate this - I plan to wear mine this weekend to The Inn at Little Washington (a high-end, old-world, old-money luxury restaurant and inn where one person's meal easily costs $200 or more without drinks). I kinda dislike really expensive places like that, because I don't feel like the food is ever quite worth the price to me (admitting that my palate for food is not the most highly nuanced), but we were given a gift certificate, so I look forward to the experience. Certificate is for 400 and some dollars, and based on my research it looks like we may still need to go into our own pockets a little for a dinner for two with drinks. Go figure.

FF, needing zero alterations on a jacket is very rare for me, but yeah, it ends up being like getting an additional discount on the jacket.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, outstanding outfit - love the sweater and cords. I believe we have another thread running on the wearing of a tennis sweater in the fall - I'd say you are demonstrating a great example of how to do so. 

RT-Bone - you and I are in the same boat. I started working from home about four years ago (stayed in NYC though) and wear a less-nice version of your work-from-home outfit. Today its jeans, OCBD, grey sweatshirt and Vans. I've posted it a few times as I want to participate, but know I can only do so occasionally or Andy will start to block my posts (something I expect to happen anyway as my blather begins to bore all). And - like you are - I wear my J.Crew MacAlister chukkas a lot as they are kinda like wearing slippers that you can also go outside in (in the winter I wear the fleece-lined version).


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, outstanding outfit - love the sweater and cords. I believe we have another thread running on the wearing of a tennis sweater in the fall - I'd say you are demonstrating a great example of how to do so.


Thanks, FF. The tennis sweater thread inspired today's rig.

I'm thinking the Newcombs are too dressy for this ensemble and might switch over to my burgundy Sebagos. I wish I had a pair of tan or brown loafers, or something else that coordinates a bit better and aligns with the windy and dreary late fall weather. At least I have an excuse to seek out more shoes!


----------



## CMDC

From what I've heard the Inn is a truly amazing experience and should prove to be really memorable--especially given it will probably cost you next to nothing. I hear that you can ask for a tour of the kitchen to observe the restaurant in action.



alkydrinker said:


> CDMC, yeah, it's a very nice, versatile, cloth so I'm not sure why they went to deep discount, but I'm not complaining.
> 
> As a DC resident, you may appreciate this - I plan to wear mine this weekend to The Inn at Little Washington (a high-end, old-world, old-money luxury restaurant and inn where one person's meal easily costs $200 or more without drinks). I kinda dislike really expensive places like that, because I don't feel like the food is ever quite worth the price to me (admitting that my palate for food is not the most highly nuanced), but we were given a gift certificate, so I look forward to the experience. Certificate is for 400 and some dollars, and based on my research it looks like we may still need to go into our own pockets a little for a dinner for two with drinks. Go figure.
> 
> FF, needing zero alterations on a jacket is very rare for me, but yeah, it ends up being like getting an additional discount on the jacket.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## GRH

Nice tie. Very nice tie.


Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


----------



## sskim3

Finally Friday!
Scott James cashmere sports coat
JCF Flannel
Levis cords
JC socks
AE shoes


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Funwithtrad

To Davestradamus:

I applaud the 2 outfits shown in your last 2 posts! Your style might not be "trad", yet its YOUR style, and that's what counts. What matters is you're having fun, and you're looking good while doing it! You put more effort into what you wear than 99% of the people I see when I'm out and about, and that's great!

When it comes to hair, enjoy it in all its glory, because here's no guarantee that 20-30 years from now you'll have all that glorious hair!

Keep on stylin' dude!


----------



## gamma68

This is one of my favorite tweeds:









* Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed jacket
* Ralph Lauren Polo blue mini-gingham shirt
* Orvis navy surcingle belt
* L.L. Bean moleskin pants
* Brooks Brothers cotton argyles
* Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


----------



## Duvel

This is great, gamma, top to bottom, but yes, I can see why the jacket is a favorite. Very nice.

I happen to own a glen plaid car coat by Diplomat, by the way.



gamma68 said:


> This is one of my favorite tweeds:
> 
> * Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed jacket
> * Ralph Lauren Polo blue mini-gingham shirt
> * Orvis navy surcingle belt
> * L.L. Bean moleskin pants
> * Brooks Brothers cotton argyles
> * Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


----------



## sskim3

Duvel said:


> This is great, gamma, top to bottom, but yes, I can see why the jacket is a favorite. Very nice.
> 
> I happen to own a glen plaid car coat by Diplomat, by the way.


+1... That fabric on the jacket is quite unique.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> +1... That fabric on the jacket is quite unique.


That fabric is stupid gorgeous, Trad, Ivy, heaven. (Have I mentioned I hate you - just kidding - insanely beautiful jacket.)


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, fellas. The cloth in this Diplomat HT looks even better when the sunlight hits it. Unfortunately, photos take on a very cloudy and overcast day don't do it justice.


----------



## Shaver

Pink and grey is a sublime combination. Lovely work.


Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Patrick06790

Fall -- cold at night, sunny and warmish during the day. Leaf-peeping at height. Soon the winter will descend, bringing with it the excitement of professional basketball, under carriage-destroying road salt, and plastic on the windows (to save heat and give the illusion of glaucoma).


----------



## Ensiferous

Shaver said:


> Pink and grey is a sublime combination. Lovely work.


Shaver, thank you.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Great page all. Patrick, Ensiferous, and Gamma stole the show!


----------



## Duvel

I was going to pass along a similar compliment, E, but Shaver beat me to it, and as usual, he was more eloquent about it anyway.



Ensiferous said:


> Shaver, thank you.


----------



## Duvel

Do you happen to know anything about Diplomat? After finding my Diplomat coat last year, I searched high and low on the 'Net but turned up nothing.



gamma68 said:


> Thanks, fellas. The cloth in this Diplomat HT looks even better when the sunlight hits it. Unfortunately, photos take on a very cloudy and overcast day don't do it justice.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Do you happen to know anything about Diplomat? After finding my Diplomat coat last year, I searched high and low on the 'Net but turned up nothing.


Nope. I believe I asked you the same question some time ago when you showed us your Diplomat coat.

If anyone else has info about Diplomat, I'd also like to know more about the brand.


----------



## Squeaky_Alexander

Patrick06790 said:


> Fall -- cold at night, sunny and warmish during the day. Leaf-peeping at height. Soon the winter will descend, bringing with it the excitement of professional basketball, under carriage-destroying road salt, and plastic on the windows (to save heat and give the illusion of glaucoma).


Not a college basketball fan? Most Nutmeggers are crazy about the Huskies.

I'm right with you with the seasonal preparations. I've had the windows covered up since the beginning of the month, and I had to replace the mufflers on both our vehicles earlier in the year due to the rust from last winter.

Great rig!


----------



## Roycru

Although I always look like this, earlier today when I went to Comikaze (the local version of Comic Con) people thought that I was Doctor Who (except for one Press photographer who thought that I was Bill Nye The Science Guy) so I decided to look inside, and it is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Windsor tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands.......


----------



## Duvel

Ah, yes, you're right. Whoever they were, they apparently knew what they were doing.



gamma68 said:


> Nope. I believe I asked you the same question some time ago when you showed us your Diplomat coat.
> 
> If anyone else has info about Diplomat, I'd also like to know more about the brand.


----------



## sskim3

Roycru said:


> Although I always look like this, earlier today when I went to Comikaze (the local version of Comic Con) people thought that I was Doctor Who (except for one Press photographer who thought that I was Bill Nye The Science Guy) so I decided to look inside, and it is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Windsor tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands.......


Ha! This is awesome. Now all you need is a companion and K9 and you will be all set!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> This is one of my favorite tweeds:
> 
> * Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed jacket
> * Ralph Lauren Polo blue mini-gingham shirt
> * Orvis navy surcingle belt
> * L.L. Bean moleskin pants
> * Brooks Brothers cotton argyles
> * Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


Greatly admiring this Tweed!


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday morning errands.

Patagonia shirt and fleece. Brooks Bros chinos. LL Bean field coat.


----------



## Patrick06790

The Halloween Look. Spent the morning at a community forum about heroin. People are pissed off. Good day for the armor. And Mets colors/pin.


----------



## Duvel

Put them on heroin. They'll feel less pissed off. Nice rig.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Although I always look like this, earlier today when I went to Comikaze (the local version of Comic Con) people thought that I was Doctor Who (except for one Press photographer who thought that I was Bill Nye The Science Guy) so I decided to look inside, and it is bigger on the inside than it is on the outside.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Windsor tie, Squarextraordinare pocket square, Orvis moleskin trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! that is fantastic!! You never cease to amaze us!!


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## rmpmcdermott

First post here. I've become a regular on FNB, but figured it would be good to check out the Trad forum here as well.

Going for a walk on a cold, rainy morning. Hunting for a new food spot.

New Press blue/green herringbone tweed 3/2 sack (I mentioned on FNB that these are brand new at Press and made by Canada-based Empire rather than S. Cohen. The shoulder is MUCH more natural and the fit is very traditional. I hope they use Empire more.)

Press Irish poplin repp tie
Press blue flap pocket OCBD
Lands End crewneck
BB chinos (needing a press)
Sperry pennies


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning, home from church.


----------



## adept

> (to save heat and give the illusion of glaucoma).


LOL...better that than the real thing!


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> First post here. I've become a regular on FNB, but figured it would be good to check out the Trad forum here as well.
> 
> Going for a walk on a cold, rainy morning. Hunting for a new food spot.
> 
> New Press blue/green herringbone tweed 3/2 sack (I mentioned on FNB that these are brand new at Press and made by Canada-based Empire rather than S. Cohen. The shoulder is MUCH more natural and the fit is very traditional. I hope they use Empire more.)
> 
> Press Irish poplin repp tie
> Press blue flap pocket OCBD
> Lands End crewneck
> BB chinos (needing a press)
> Sperry pennies


Hey, I met you at J. Press yesterday! That jacket looks great. Empire really know how to cut a shoulder and I think their lapels have a beautiful roll to them as well.

is that a hot rod deluxe?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

L-feld said:


> Hey, I met you at J. Press yesterday! That jacket looks great. Empire really know how to cut a shoulder and I think their lapels have a beautiful roll to them as well.
> 
> is that a hot rod deluxe?


Yes we did meet at Press yesterday! It is a 4x10 Hot Rod Deville. I rarely get it past 2 these days, but it's still nice to have around.


----------



## Patrick06790

Another working Sunday.

When someone says I'm square, I say "You're right - I am."


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Cross post from Fashion Forum.....
> 
> Getting ready for a wedding in Atlanta tonight. Black tie obviously. The rehearsal dinner was at the home of the couple to be married and it was a fabulous affair. I will tell you, the folks in Atlanta can dress. I was feeling like I need to up my game! Anyway, for the main event....
> 
> BB tux
> PRL shirt
> Robert Talbott tie and cummerbund
> Peal for BB shoes
> Tiffany links (had some sterling studs but they didn't want to stay in the button holes)


Im a little late in commenting, but I was going through the last few pages and ran across this. This looks fantastic, but I especially love those braces and shoes. My braces are boring black and my shoes are boring patent oxfords, I feel like I need to step my game up.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Im a little late in commenting, but I was going through the last few pages and ran across this. This looks fantastic, but I especially love those braces and shoes. My braces are boring black and my shoes are boring patent oxfords, I feel like I need to step my game up.


Thanks a lot, OF. I actually have the same pair of braces in red with black skulls. My daughter suggested I go with the black/white in order to tone it down a bit.


----------



## Oldsport

Jeez, I'm just jealous that you get to go somewhere that requires a Tux :-(


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> Another working Sunday.
> 
> When someone says I'm square, I say "You're right - I am."


Very, very nice fall colors and textures, maybe a little less busy tie next time, kind of competes but in a nice way.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning, home from church.


very nice and classic combination, out of curiosity, what is the width of that tie, I really like it.


----------



## adept

That shirt is very cool, stc...



stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning, home from church.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

adept said:


> That shirt is very cool, stc...


J. Press I assume? My favorite shirts other than old Makers.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Another working Sunday.
> 
> When someone says I'm square, I say "You're right - I am."


Sweet rig. Love the tweed SC and trousers.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## Flairball

Sorry guys, I'm up at grouse camp, so no tattersall and tweed. How about a little grouse camp trad? Is that even a thing? Anyway, it's Braeval, Orvis, Cabelas, and Browning.


----------



## FLMike

^Awesome!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Keeping it simple today. Just sending out resumes and lunching with some fellow laid-off reporters at the National Press Club.

New J. Press by Southwick blazer (much better shoulder than the S. Cohen stuff at Press)
Press flap pocket OCBD
BB chinos (O'Cs on the way with a nice cuff, but these do fine for now)
Weejuns
Fresh Wigwams


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Love the look, Triathlete! Also, I grew up in Deptford, so I know Swedesboro well.


----------



## FLMike

Flairball said:


> Sorry guys, I'm up at grouse camp, so no tattersall and tweed. How about a little grouse camp trad? Is that even a thing? Anyway, it's Braeval, Orvis, Cabelas, and Browning.


Great looking dog, Flairball. What is the breed?


----------



## Patrick06790

Election Day in the newspaper business


----------



## HerrDavid

Ox, I just ordered a Harley shetland in clipper blue. I remember, from your blog, that you were somewhat ambivalent about the color at first. Now, with the passage of time, what's your estimation?

I think it was this photo of Wes Anderson, from Leisure Class's tumblr, that pushed me over the edge. (I already had the green cords.)



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Herr David - Interesting that you ask, because just yesterday when I was wearing I thought about how much I liked it now. I think that you will enjoy it. Wear it in good health!


----------



## CMDC

Two days worth...

BB 3/2 sack
BB blue ocbd
BB repp
LE flannels
Alden captoe shells




























JAB 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
Britches of GTown tie
LE flannels
AE Presidio


----------



## clark_kent

Did I get this wrong? 


One of the rare moments when I throw on a pair of jeans...

Was making a quick run to McDonald's and then the grocery store.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Looks like an LL Bean photo shoot -- which is not a bad thing


----------



## Duvel

Looks good, clark. Just be careful of too many quick runs to McDonald's or fitting into those jeans will become the rare thing.


----------



## Flairball

FLCracka said:


> Great looking dog, Flairball. What is the breed?


She is a field bred English Springer Spaniel. Very sweet, and hunts like she's possessed.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves.

According to the greatest film ever made ("Beverly Hills, 100 Years, 100 stories") the last Indian attack in town took place on the corner of Sunset Blvd and Alpine Drive. There is a one in four chance that I am standing on the corner where the Indians attacked, since neither Sunset Blvd nor Alpine Drive were there when the Indians attacked, so there's no way to tell for sure which corner the Indians attacked. There were no Indians there when I was there earlier today.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer and red, blue, and tan repp tie, Pringle Fair Isle sweater vest, Gucci pocket square, L L Bean burgundy and white University stripe OCBD shirt and tan cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes......


----------



## FLMike

clark_kent said:


> Did I get this wrong? 
> 
> One of the rare moments when I throw on a pair of jeans...
> 
> Was making a quick run to McDonald's and then the grocery store.


Clark, I would add a belt.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ great stuff.


----------



## Oldsport

@ Oxford Cloth Button Down - Who makes that Fox tie and how can I get one?? I simply must have it. My Wife and I have a Shiba Inu dog that looks almost identical to a Red Fox. She is very young and unfortunately a very sick little girl. I'm not sure how long we will have her. So, I must have that tie. Thanks ...


----------



## Squeaky_Alexander

October Acquisitions:
BB Shirt/Sweater
Tie Bar
Barbour


----------



## Squeaky_Alexander

May I ask where you got that grenadine? Goes great with the jacket, both in texture and color.



Triathlete said:


>


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Triathlete said:


> @ Oxford Cloth Button Down - Who makes that Fox tie and how can I get one?? I simply must have it. My Wife and I have a Shiba Inu dog that looks almost identical to a Red Fox. She is very young and unfortunately a very sick little girl. I'm not sure how long we will gave her. So, I must have that tie. Thanks ...


I believe it's this Press tie.
https://www.jpressonline.com/emblematic-tie-fox-on-navy/


----------



## sskim3

Tuesday's attire.


----------



## Oldsport

Thanks! However, it's not a Grenadine. It's a Navy Blue Textured Silk Knit from The Tie Bar. The wider version, 2.75" I believe. I like it so much I also have one in Black and a Deep Burgandy is on order and on its way to me.

QUOTE=Squeaky_Alexander;1743338]May I ask where you got that grenadine? Goes great with the jacket, both in texture and color.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Squeaky_Alexander

Foot in mouth! I've still a novice eye. Thanks, I was considering that tie at one point.



Triathlete said:


> Thanks! However, it's not a Grenadine. It's a Navy Blue Textured Silk Knit from The Tie Bar. The wider version, 2.75" I believe. I like it so much I also have one in Black and a Deep Burgandy is on order and on its way to me.
> 
> QUOTE=Squeaky_Alexander;1743338]May I ask where you got that grenadine? Goes great with the jacket, both in texture and color.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## CMDC

JPress 3/2 sack
BB pinpoint ocbd
Atkinson's poplin tie
LE dress chinos
AE Sanford


----------



## Duvel

Nice, CMDC. I have this very jacket, and I'm now inspired to take it out of the closet again. You wear it well!



CMDC said:


> JPress 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Atkinson's poplin tie
> LE dress chinos
> AE Sanford


----------



## Duvel

What I like about the jacket is that it can have either a spring feel or autumnal, depending on what you wear with it.

One version, last spring:


----------



## zeppacoustic

CMDC said:


> Two days worth...
> 
> BB 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> LE flannels
> Alden captoe shells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Britches of GTown tie
> LE flannels
> AE Presidio


Sweet.


----------



## sskim3

Express cotton cardigan
JAB ecru OCBD
LLB wine/burgundy khakis
AE black shoes

Any recommendations for more fall rigs with the pants?


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 - nice, I like it. Not something I can do - I can't pull it off - but you rock the color pants well, and great choice to play the shirt and cardigan low-key juxtaposed with the pop of the pants and socks.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Any recommendations for more fall rigs with the pants?


Navy shetland, or a navy blazer over a gray cardigan. Or a navy Bean Norwegian, if you have one.

also, what was the hat from yesterday? I like it!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

rmpmcdermott said:


> I believe it's this Press tie.
> https://www.jpressonline.com/emblematic-tie-fox-on-navy/


Triathlete, sorry I missed your comment. RMP is correct in that it is from Press. It is a great tie. People respond well to it. Thanks!

I looked at the one in the Press link and it looks slightly different than mine. Still a nice tie. This one looks identical: https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/Silk-Club-Tie-Foxes-Navy.html


----------



## efdll

Duvel said:


> Nice, CMDC. I have this very jacket, and I'm now inspired to take it out of the closet again. You wear it well!


I too had that very jacket. Or if you got it from Tweedy, precisely that very jacket, which was the wrong size for me. You accesorize it better than I ever did. Well done, sir.


----------



## Duvel

Yes, mine's from Tweedy.



efdll said:


> I too had that very jacket. Or if you got it from Tweedy, precisely that very jacket, which was the wrong size for me. You accesorize it better than I ever did. Well done, sir.


----------



## efdll

Duvel said:


> Yes, mine's from Tweedy.


Wear it in good health. You and CMDC already wear it in good form.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> sskim3 - nice, I like it. Not something I can do - I can't pull it off - but you rock the color pants well, and great choice to play the shirt and cardigan low-key juxtaposed with the pop of the pants and socks.


Thank you sir. I saw the sale price on LLB and I snagged it for $~15. Original purchase was for new slippers for the apartment. It did get a little warm during the day though so the cardigan had to come off.



orange fury said:


> Navy shetland, or a navy blazer over a gray cardigan. Or a navy Bean Norwegian, if you have one.
> 
> also, what was the hat from yesterday? I like it!


LOL - OF, you trying to kill me with way too many layers. It hasn't hit shetland or norwegian sweater weather yet. Navy or dark blue could definitely work. Will try it out next time around.

The fedora is a Henry the Hatter made by Beaver Brand. Apparently, a few years ago Beaver Brand went out of business and a bunch of people bought their hats by the truckload. I was forunate to get this NOS from eBay from one of those sellers. You may still see some hats around eBay if you look around. This summer, I brought the hat to JJ Hats to adjust the hat size slightly. The guy spoke highly of the hat that it was solidly constructed and comparable to some of their $200+ hats. For $40 investment, I really can't complain. Now if only I could find 10+ more at that price point....


----------



## Bamacall23

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Hi gents!
I've been following the site for a long time, and have been dressing "trad" for awhile ... but this is my first post.

BB shirt
Stafford jacket
AE Patriot Loafers
LE dress twills
J Crew v-neck


----------



## NoNonIron

Hi everyone! First post here, been lurking a while. 
BB oxford
Ben Silver tie
60s vintage blazer from a local high school
J Crew jeans
target socks
Florsheim wingtips


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

The new jacket in action.


















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today. It was a beautiful day that ended with a gorgeous walk home.


----------



## Duvel

That is a great tie, OCBD. And that looks like one huge coffee! 

I love this time of year. I make it a practice to walk to and from work as much as possible, because of the changing leaves.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great looking jacket. Is that the one you were picking up at Press?



L-feld said:


> The new jacket in action.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Protesting today due to unusually warm weather in NE :angry:


----------



## fred johnson

NoNonIron said:


> Hi everyone! First post here, been lurking a while.
> BB oxford
> Ben Silver tie
> 60s vintage blazer from a local high school
> J Crew jeans
> target socks
> Florsheim wingtips


Shirt and tie are fine, so is the blazer, but I would lose the emblem. I am not a fan of this sort of rig worn with jeans, or jeans with any sort of shirt/tie/jacket rig. Regardless, welcome aboard!


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Love the whole rig, would you identify the bucks and cords look dark olive or brown. Can't tell which on my monitor although either goes nicely.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> That is a great tie, OCBD. And that looks like one huge coffee!
> 
> I love this time of year. I make it a practice to walk to and from work as much as possible, because of the changing leaves.


Changing = falling, as in raking piles of those gorgeous "changing" leaves, but I digress.. Ox that IS one huge coffee and one great tie.


----------



## adept

To the guys wearing the jeans...it seems a trend to turn up the cuffs. I've seen some versions of this and it looks sharp, but perhaps not Trad. I have a pair that I had pressed with creases and upturned cuffs. They look great, but I haven't had a chance to wear them anywhere as yet.


----------



## adept

Great eye for color...



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## adept

Great rigs...don't know if it is just my monitor, but in the second look the PS does not go.

I've had difficulty getting colors to look right lately, otherwise I'd be showing more...



CMDC said:


> Two days worth...
> 
> BB 3/2 sack
> BB blue ocbd
> BB repp
> LE flannels
> Alden captoe shells
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JAB 3/2 sack
> BB pinpoint ocbd
> Britches of GTown tie
> LE flannels
> AE Presidio


----------



## Fading Fast

adept said:


> Great eye for color...


He even matched himself well to that awesome area rug. Kidding aside - Ensiferous is one professional at dressing.


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> Great looking jacket. Is that the one you were picking up at Press?


Thanks, it is indeed.

Today - 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Thanks, it is indeed.
> 
> Today -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Getting close to Roycru picture cool here! Both this and the other jacket look great, btw.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson, thank you sir. Cords were dark brown. Bucks were Brazil-made cheapies (I think I bought them at Nordstrom)

adept and Fading Fast, thanks for the nice words!


----------



## L-feld

oxford cloth button down said:


> Getting close to Roycru picture cool here! Both this and the other jacket look great, btw.


Thank you, sir. I think I have a ways to go before I get close to Roycru level anything, but it's good to have a benchmark.

Since my wife will only photograph me if it is something she can post to the store's social media feed, I suspect there will be more in-store shots until I get around to buying a new tripod.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff all around, gentlemen! Casual, rainy day today. Just waiting to hear back about what would be a dream job for me. Very exciting stuff.

Old-enough Brooks brown herringbone tweed sack (bulletproof)
Newer Press flap pocket OCBD (about four washes and they actually start to get really nice and soft)
Lands End chinos
Wigwam Huskys
Sperry beefroll pennys


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott,

Welcome.

I had to check my closet to make sure you hadn't stolen my clothes (and my very valuable-to-me, 25+ year-old BB herringbone tweed sack, which, as you noted, is an early tweed version of Kevlar). That is an outstandingly classic Ivy outfit that shows why those clothes are so timeless and look better with age. 

OCBD, you might also want to check your closet as this outfit is also right up your alley.

Best of luck on the dream job, I got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld, I'm a little behind, but that is one stunning new jacket. The material is gorgeous and its drapes beautifully. Enjoy it.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks for all the kind words! And I agree this stuff is timeless and that's why I wear it. Makes my decisions in the morning that much easier. As for OCBD, I have him to thank for many of my style choices. I'm a more regular poster on FNB and have broken his ear with questions.



Fading Fast said:


> rmpmcdermott,
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> I had to check my closet to make sure you hadn't stolen my clothes (and my very valuable-to-me, 25+ year-old BB herringbone tweed sack, which, as you noted, is an early tweed version of Kevlar). That is an outstandingly classic Ivy outfit that shows why those clothes are so timeless and look better with age.
> 
> OCBD, you might also want to check your closet as this outfit is also right up your alley.
> 
> Best of luck on the dream job, I got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## stcolumba

Bamacall23 said:


> Hi gents!
> I've been following the site for a long time, and have been dressing "trad" for awhile ... but this is my first post.
> 
> BB shirt
> Stafford jacket
> AE Patriot Loafers
> LE dress twills
> J Crew v-neck


Nicely done!!


----------



## stcolumba

fred johnson said:


> very nice and classic combination, out of curiosity, what is the width of that tie, I really like it.


 I am not sure where/how to measure a tie. It is a standard Brooks Brothers tie from about 10+ years ago.


----------



## stcolumba

From the past few days.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

stcolumba said:


> From the past few days.


Currently wearing a pink Press flap pocket button down as well. A favorite of mine. Great look.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


>


Sharp combo!


----------



## L-feld

FF and OCBD, thank you. I'm really excited about that jacket. It feels like it will have the versatility of a solid navy jacket, but with an exotic twist.

Today -

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roycru

Thanks once again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and who like my pictures......

At a grocery store in the land of noren and maneki-neko, Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket and Fair Isle sweater vest, Brooks Brothers yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Berkley heraldic tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks.......


----------



## clark_kent

Went on something along the lines of a "field trip" today:


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> I am not sure where/how to measure a tie. It is a standard Brooks Brothers tie from about 10+ years ago.


Measure the front blade at its widest point, with that age it should be between 3.25 " and 3.5". Looks good!


----------



## clark_kent

stcolumba said:


> From the past few days.


Very nice! The pink shirt really compliments your body; and nice sleeve roll by the way!

The second picture is my favorite. From the blue tie to the white shirt and the sport coat. What color pants did you balance it all with?


----------



## clark_kent

FLCracka said:


> Clark, I would add a belt.


 Noted. I'll do it next time. Thanks


----------



## Fading Fast

Clark Kent, with the leaves scattered around your Bean boots (plus the chinos and anorak), you could be a shot in a Bean catalogue - looks great.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Sunday walk. Beautiful out.

Press herringbone tweed sack
Orvis 80/20 cotton-wool button down (Viyella-style)
Lands End chinos
Wigwam huskies
Sperry pennies


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> Clark Kent, with the leaves scattered around your Bean boots (plus the chinos and anorak), you could be a shot in a Bean catalogue - looks great.


Thanks for the kind words, FF!


----------



## stcolumba

clark_kent said:


> Very nice! The pink shirt really compliments your body; and nice sleeve roll by the way!
> 
> The second picture is my favorite. From the blue tie to the white shirt and the sport coat. What color pants did you balance it all with?


Thank you for the kind words. With that olive sport coat, I wore dark charcoal trousers.


----------



## CMDC

LE doeskin blazer
BB pinpoint ocbd
PRL Wimbledon repp
LLB wool trousers
AE Lloyd


----------



## Flairball

Finally I've got a chance to dress like an adult again.


----------



## clark_kent

Looks very well put together, FB! 
I particularly like the pocket square / handkerchief. The color of the sweater vest nicely holds it all together!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Grey day here in D.C., but the foliage is top notch.

PressxWick sack blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press repp tie
BB chinos
Sperry pennies
Wigwam huskies


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lotta well-dressed dudes here today. I think I have the same fox hank as Flairball, if it's recent Tommy.


















Vintage Stanley Blacker tweed, Stafford OCBD, BB madder tie, thrifted hank, Banana Republic heavy cotton twills (thrift), and BB outlet chukkas.










... and a vintage YSL coat and vest, another BB madder tie, J. Press ecru pinpoint and navy foulard hank. This was with light gray LE flannels and tan AE McTavishes.


----------



## Patrick06790

^ I'm following you around

Pretty much everything that could go wrong did go wrong today.


----------



## Duvel

^ Yeah, what's up with that. It was a professionally embarrassing day for yours truly, one of my worst. Editorial mistakes galore were discovered from Friday, and, per my boss, all mine--where was my mind?


----------



## Roycru

First Christmas Tree sighting of the Season.

Ralph Lauren Polo blue blazer and grey flannel trousers, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Brooks Brothers pink OCBD shirt, tie, and grey sweater vest, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


----------



## Patrick06790

We pulled it out in the end. Short-staffed and a family crisis took the editor out of the game for much of the day. Just one of those days.


----------



## Flairball

clark_kent said:


> Looks very well put together, FB!
> I particularly like the pocket square / handkerchief. The color of the sweater vest nicely holds it all together!


Thank you.


----------



## Flairball

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Lotta well-dressed dudes here today. I think I have the same fox hank as Flairball, if it's recent Tommy.


It is a Tommy. Not sure how recent; I found it at Marshall's. It has become one of my favorites.


----------



## Flairball




----------



## gamma68

Glenwick 3/2 half-Norfolk jacket
L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater vest
Thresher & Glenny silk tie
Austin Jeffers belt (unseen)
Orvis ultimate khakis (finally offered in a trim fit)
Saks cashmere blend socks
Allen Edmonds MacNeils


----------



## adept

So nice...tell you what, just put 'adept likes this rig' in your signature, would save me the trouble of having to continually type it...LOL



gamma68;174470
9 said:


> Glenwick 3/2 half-Norfolk jacket
> L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
> Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater vest
> Thresher & Glenny silk tie
> Austin Jeffers belt (unseen)
> Orvis ultimate khakis (finally offered in a trim fit)
> Saks cashmere blend socks
> Allen Edmonds MacNeils


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, That jacket is something special. Yes, you put a really, really nice classic Ivy outfit together - the shirt-tie-vest-jacket shot belongs in a hall of fame somewhere - but damn that jacket, excuse me, your "3/2 half-Norfolk jacket," is something very special. The pleat and belt in the back are insane. My guess is you didn't include your face in this shot as you sometimes do because you didn't want us all to see the big grin you have on your face. Oh, and the shoes and socks are perfect compliments to the rest of the outfit. This is one you have to remember what you did as you want to wear it exactly this way again. (memo to me - I now hate all my clothes,)


----------



## Ensiferous

Nice job on the gunboat renovation, gamma.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

Roycru said:


> First Christmas Tree sighting of the Season.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo blue blazer and grey flannel trousers, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Brooks Brothers pink OCBD shirt, tie, and grey sweater vest, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


Roycru,
DB + sweater vest; DB + OCBD.. some here may think you crossed some sort of unwritten trad line, I say HOORAY!
It all looks good, well studied and casually correct. I think its the bow which brings it all together.


----------



## fred johnson

E,
I like it very much, especially the choice to go with a lighter shade of gray for the trousers, brings out and brings focus to the lighter gray in the jacket.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> Roycru,
> some here may think you crossed some sort of unwritten trad line, I say HOORAY!


Yes, applause indeed.

The expression on Roycru's face? He knows he can artfully do that which very few can do.

Trad privilege.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you, fred!


----------



## adept

I particularly like the poppy on the lapel...good show.



Roycru said:


> Thanks once again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and who like my pictures......
> 
> At a grocery store in the land of noren and maneki-neko, Ralph Lauren Polo tweed jacket and Fair Isle sweater vest, Brooks Brothers yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Berkley heraldic tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks.......


----------



## zeppacoustic

gamma68 said:


> Glenwick 3/2 half-Norfolk jacket
> L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
> Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater vest
> Thresher & Glenny silk tie
> Austin Jeffers belt (unseen)
> Orvis ultimate khakis (finally offered in a trim fit)
> Saks cashmere blend socks
> Allen Edmonds MacNeils


How do you like the trim chinos? Had you pegged for a traditional fit guy, but heard these are roomy. How does waist run?


----------



## gamma68

Thanks adept, Fading Fast, Ensiferous for your kind comments about today's post. I absolutely love this jacket. I forgot to include a shot that shows the pleated waist pockets. The flap is also curved so its lowest point falls on the pleat (not sure if there's a name for this):



zeppacoustic said:


> How do you like the trim chinos? Had you pegged for a traditional fit guy, but heard these are roomy. How does waist run?


Zepp, I have worn trim and traditional fit in Lands' End khakis. In the recent past, Orvis only offered its ultimate khakis in a traditional fit, which I found _voluminous_, bigger than Bills M2s. I had to return the pair I bought, they were just too big for me in the legs.

When I saw that Orvis offered the ultimate khakis this year in a trim fit, I decided to take a chance. I like the fit a lot. There is just the right amount of room in the legs and the rise is nice. The waist is pretty accurate, although I might need to size down one for a better fit. I'll wash these a few times first to see how they shrink. You can also order them cuffed, which is a nice option.

After a few more washes, I had planned on posting a more thorough review in the Trad forum.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thanks adept, Fading Fast, Ensiferous for your kind comments about today's post. I absolutely love this jacket. I forgot to include a shot that shows the pleated waist pockets. The flap is also curved so its lowest point falls on the pleat (not sure if there's a name for this):
> 
> ....


I checked in the Encyclopedia of Ivy Clothes and there is a technical and recondite name for it...*awesomeness!*


----------



## zeppacoustic

Thanks gamma. LE straight fit are my best-fitting chinos; ideal if not for the slightly short rise. Will give these a go.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> First Christmas Tree sighting of the Season.
> 
> Ralph Lauren Polo blue blazer and grey flannel trousers, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Brooks Brothers pink OCBD shirt, tie, and grey sweater vest, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


Oh wow!!! You have so many props to make you look impeccable or maybe the props are calling you for their own benefit!!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Gamma - Killer jacket. One of the norfolk-ish coats that I have ever liked.

Roycru - Amazing as always.


----------



## GRH

*"... curved ... point ... name for this"*

Arcuate (noun): The double curve design on the back pockets of your Levis.


gamma68 said:


> Thanks adept, Fading Fast, Ensiferous for your kind comments about today's post. I absolutely love this jacket. I forgot to include a shot that shows the pleated waist pockets. The flap is also curved so its lowest point falls on the pleat (not sure if there's a name for this):
> 
> Zepp, I have worn trim and traditional fit in Lands' End khakis. In the recent past, Orvis only offered its ultimate khakis in a traditional fit, which I found _voluminous_, bigger than Bills M2s. I had to return the pair I bought, they were just too big for me in the legs.
> 
> When I saw that Orvis offered the ultimate khakis this year in a trim fit, I decided to take a chance. I like the fit a lot. There is just the right amount of room in the legs and the rise is nice. The waist is pretty accurate, although I might need to size down one for a better fit. I'll wash these a few times first to see how they shrink. You can also order them cuffed, which is a nice option.
> 
> After a few more washes, I had planned on posting a more thorough review in the Trad forum.


----------



## clark_kent

Roycru said:


>


very nice!


----------



## CMDC

Southwick for Roger Stevens tweed sack
BB blue ocbd
Robert Jensen madder tie
LE flannels
Alden AWW


----------



## gamma68

GRH said:


> Arcuate (noun): The double curve design on the back pockets of your Levis.


Thanks, that's a term I've never heard before.

Today.....

* Vintage 3/2 Deansgate tweed for Blackburn's of Delaware
* Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD, Buchanan tartan
* L.L. Bean belt
* Orvis ultimate khakis (slim fit)
* Pantherella cashmere socks
* Red Wing Beckmans


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC,
While I love all of the components individually, I think that tie is just a little busy for that jacket. Both have star quality and do not need to compete with each other, IMHO, Sorry if this sounds offensive, obviously not my intention as I have always enjoyed your rigs.


----------



## L-feld

I respectfully disagree, Fred. The combo is loud, but at the same time, that tie looks like it was made for that jacket and really brings out the windowpane. I think it's lovely in the right venue.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

Very nice, CMDC! I'm not confident enough to wear that tie with the Sport jacket, but it looks terrific. In addition, the Tan PTBs are fabulous with the Gray flannels and the stuff up top! 

I'm a smidge envious.

Bill


----------



## CornoUltimo

I thought Billax was finished posting for good...I guess not.


----------



## Duvel

I'm siding with fred on the tie issue, cmdc, although I have a feeling in real life the effect might be better.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## PaultheSwede

Very nice


oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff all around, guys. For today, I'm pretty causal. 
Press by Southwick 3/2 sack blazer 
Lands End Hyde Park OCBD 
BB chinos 
Wigwam huskies 
Sperry pennies


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Very nice (love the texture and color of the sport coat), where's the brick building in the background?

Bond has his Austin Martin, OCBD has his very Trad building background. I know what I expect when I go to a Bond movie just as I know that I am going to see an outstanding Trad outfit with a great Trad building in the background when OCBD posts his outfits.


----------



## ran23

Ran a couple errands today, felt like: Joseph Abbound 3/2 brown tweed, Knit tie, Pronto Uomo stripe shirt, David Hunter Walnut flannels, and my favorite J&M wingtips.


----------



## CMDC

JPress tweed sack
JPress sweater vest
BB ocbd
Paul Stuart tie
LE flannels
AE Patriot


----------



## Patrick06790

CMDC is one of the most consistently stylish guys in this joint. Understated and everything fits.


----------



## L-feld

Don't worry, i'm not wearing this to the office. I'm off today, running a few errands and then heading off to a wedding rehearsal. The Bride's father requested that I wear something kooky and sporty. The family are cat fanatics, so I figured the cat pants would be good for the rehearsal.





Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld, the textures in your sport coat and tie look fantastic alone and even better together. 

However, your dog looks none too pleased with your cat critter pants. You can almost see the thought bubble above his head "what the heck dude, really, cats!"


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Triple patches!

Sorry for the bathroom selfie, but here's what I'm wearing on this crisp late morning in D.C.

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack tweed
Lands End Hyde Park OCBD (found a trio of them at the thrift store)
Polo v-neck
BB chinos
Wigwam huskies
Weejuns


----------



## Oldsport

Guess where I just was??


----------



## GRH

*Pants, shmants*

Really appreciate the jacket. Happy to see I'm not the only one who sports the occasional aristocratically slouchy shoulder silhouette.


L-feld said:


> Don't worry, i'm not wearing this to the office. I'm off today, running a few errands and then heading off to a wedding rehearsal. The Bride's father requested that I wear something kooky and sporty. The family are cat fanatics, so I figured the cat pants would be good for the rehearsal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## irish95

Triathlete--thrown out of a car sideways in front of J Press? Just kidding.


----------



## L-feld

Thanks everyone. I suppose I have to be fair and break out the Chipp Beagle tie soon. I doubt the dog is jealous, though. He loves our cats. Maybe a little too much, actually.

i'm really excited that I found this pendleton jacket. It's like a better version of the topsman. It's a nearly unconstructed sack, but has a little more body than the topsman and has a center vent. It also has bi-swing shoulders, which you never see on a sack, so it's ridiculously comfortable.

I wish I knew what these were called. I would love to have more. I like them a lot better than my Keydge, to be honest.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

CMDC,
Now this look I like very much, I much prefer the understated. Very nice punch of color with the sweater.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox, E,
Very nice rigs, I love the texture of the SC and the mini tartan. I find brown to also be an under rated color which needs to be used more often, just required a little more thought to pull together.


----------



## FLMike

Patrick06790 said:


> CMDC is one of the most consistently stylish guys in this joint. Understated and everything fits.


Agreed.


----------



## Oldsport

Ha! Not sure why iPhone photos show up fine on iPad and iPhone but are rotated on other browsers. I'll have to run that to ground.



irish95 said:


> Triathlete--thrown out of a car sideways in front of J Press? Just kidding.


----------



## L-feld

Triathlete said:


> Ha! Not sure why iPhone photos show up fine on iPad and iPhone but are rotated on other browsers. I'll have to run that to ground.


I have the same issue. It's really annoying and I haven't figured out how to fix it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

I'm thinking rotate and save before uploading to tinypic ...

QUOTE=L-feld;1745581]I have the same issue. It's really annoying and I haven't figured out how to fix it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This was with cream moleskins and brown calf single monks.










And this was with a blue OCBD (not rare elective use of black leather).


----------



## CSG

I like the tie.


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> I have the same issue. It's really annoying and I haven't figured out how to fix it.


I send the pics from my iPhone to my PC, then open with a photo editing program, rotate and save before uploading.

Note that rotating in PhotoShop will not fix the issue. No idea why.

Even if the photos initially appear to be properly oriented in your photo editing software, force them to rotate around until you get them positioned properly. Otherwise they will still not appear properly oriented.

The so-called geniuses at Apple should really get off their asses and fix this ongoing annoying issue.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Last night.

PressxWick sack blazer
BB OCBD
Press repp
BB chinos
Wigwams
Weejuns
'63 ES-125TDC

edit: For some reason I couldn't post the photo through my photobucket link like I normally do so sorry for the small upload.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> Last night.
> 
> PressxWick sack blazer
> BB OCBD
> Press repp
> BB chinos
> Wigwams
> Weejuns
> '63 ES-125TDC
> 
> edit: For some reason I couldn't post the photo through my photobucket link like I normally do so sorry for the small upload.
> 
> View attachment 15402


I think you and SlideGuitarist need to do a trad guitar duel.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

L-feld said:


> I think you and SlideGuitarist need to do a trad guitar duel.


I'm into it!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Saturday afternoon at the house.

RMPM - I like that repp.

YRR - Cool tie. I like the play on the A&S scheme.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

oxford cloth button down said:


> Saturday afternoon at the house.
> 
> RMPM - I like that repp.
> 
> YRR - Cool tie. I like the play on the A&S scheme.


Thanks! Got it at Press when I was trying to pick up a couple classic ties. Great weekend look on your end as well.


----------



## L-feld

Off to the wedding. It's being held at the Annapolis yacht club, so I was instructed to go all out PrepJack.

Also trying to be a little PC (pet-itcally correct).




Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

L-feld said:


> Off to the wedding. It's being held at the Annapolis yacht club, so I was instructed to go all out PrepJack.
> 
> Also trying to be a little PC (pet-itcally correct).
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Who makes that triple patch blazer? Love it. I've ebay-ed and thrifted a few, but none have fit just right.


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> Who makes that triple patch blazer? Love it. I've ebay-ed and thrifted a few, but none have fit just right.


It's vintage brooks. unfortunately, the only RTW triple patch sacks I've seen have been either Keydge or PRL unconstructed jackets, so if you want something that isn't ultra casual, you have to go custom.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

L-feld said:


> It's vintage brooks. unfortunately, the only RTW triple patch sacks I've seen have been either Keydge or PRL unconstructed jackets, so if you want something that isn't ultra casual, you have to go custom.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Might have to save up for a Press MTM. I love the Press blazer I have that Southwick made and I know they also do the MTM stuff. Might be worth it. My ebay/etsy searches have resulted in a few ill-fitting triple patches. I did score one Brooks-blend version thats close, but it's too big in the waist, unfortunately. It actually looks like a sack....


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> Might have to save up for a Press MTM. I love the Press blazer I have that Southwick made and I know they also do the MTM stuff. Might be worth it. My ebay/etsy searches have resulted in a few ill-fitting triple patches. I did score one Brooks-blend version thats close, but it's too big in the waist, unfortunately. It actually looks like a sack....


Well, waist suppression is an easy tailoring job, so I wouldn't let that stop you if the blazer fits otherwise.

I just remembered that the J. Press trim fit blazer (I think it's the Southwick Cambridge model), is triple patch. I tried one on last year and the cut didn't work for me, but it's worth a try.

https://www.jpressonline.com/classic-trim-fit-blazer-flannel-wool-midnight-navy-3b/


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CSG said:


> I like the tie.





oxford cloth button down;1745706
YRR - Cool tie. I like the play on the A&S scheme.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks! It's from the Lands' End Charter Collection, a label which I have only rarely seen, but which is reliably pretty nice.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Debate watching outfit from last night.

Press herringbone tweed sack
Lands End crewneck
Press Irish poplin tie
Press flap pocket OCBD
BB grey cords
Wigwam huskies
Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning in the sunlight.

Shirt, J Press.
Tie: older Brooks Bros


----------



## stcolumba

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This was with cream moleskins and brown calf single monks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this was with a blue OCBD (not rare elective use of black leather).


Superb!!!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

stcolumba said:


> View attachment 15408
> 
> 
> Sunday morning in the sunlight.
> 
> Shirt, J Press.
> Tie: older Brooks Bros


The collar points/roll on that looks much longer than the current Press offerings that I wear. What shirt is that? Granted, I only wear their flap pocket OCBDs, and it looks like that's got a normal pocket and is end-on-end? In any case, good stuff.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

rmpmcdermott said:


> Debate watching outfit from last night.
> 
> Press herringbone tweed sack
> Lands End crewneck
> Press Irish poplin tie
> Press flap pocket OCBD
> BB grey cords
> Wigwam huskies
> Weejuns


I love this! If this is how you dress to chill and watch TV...good for you!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

SlideGuitarist said:


> I love this! If this is how you dress to chill and watch TV...good for you!


I do! It's honestly more comfortable to me than jeans and a t-shirt. To be fair, I would normally lose the tie, but it's this Irish poplin number I got from Press recently and I like it so much I just want to wear it all the time.


----------



## Duvel

I'm in my pajamas for that sort of thing. From O'Connell's, of course.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here's one from the mid 1970s - my father with then-Majority Leader Tip O'Neill on Capitol Hill


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> I'm in my pajamas for that sort of thing. From O'Connell's, of course.


I don't expect everyone to rise to my level of... Oh, wait you said they were from O'Connell's. Carry on!


----------



## WillBarrett

First for this: LLB Oxford, Patrick James sack herringbone camel hair, tartan tie...and PRL flannels and USA-made Cole Hahn suede saddle oxfords.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

rmpmcdermott said:


> The collar points/roll on that looks much longer than the current Press offerings that I wear. What shirt is that? Granted, I only wear their flap pocket OCBDs, and it looks like that's got a normal pocket and is end-on-end? In any case, good stuff.


The collar is the same length as current J Press button downs. Normal pocket, yes.


----------



## Roycru

If you are going over the mountain to the other side of town and if it's supposed to rain, you can scare the rain away by taking your umbrella with you.

On the other side of town, wearing a Brooks Brothers jacket, yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, tie, and umbrella, Tommy Hilfiger sweater vest, Jim Thompson pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands......


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A shot showing the juxtaposition of todays Trad man functioning within the context of a contemporary setting. Thought provoking. The composition of your pictures, Roycru, grabs our respective imagination(s), as well as our visual attention! Thank-you. :thumbs-up:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's one from the mid 1970s - my father with then-Majority Leader Tip O'Neill on Capitol Hill


Thank you for sharing. As I first scrolled by the picture there was no doubt in my mind that it was not of you.


----------



## Duvel

Jimmy Stewart says, "When it comes to lounging around and staring out a window (or at a screen), there's nothing like like a great pair of pajamas, kid."










rmpmcdermott said:


> I don't expect everyone to rise to my level of... Oh, wait you said they were from O'Connell's. Carry on!


----------



## Orgetorix

Vintage Harris Tweed sack, unknown maker
BB shirt, square, & trousers
J Press tie
Alfred Sargent for BB shoes


----------



## mjo_1

Lately:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> Jimmy Stewart says, "When it comes to lounging around and staring out a window (or at a screen), there's nothing like like a great pair of pajamas, kid."


That's the only endorsement I need.


----------



## WipitDC

Orgetorix - This is one of my favorite ensembles I have seen on this thread. Excellent from top to bottom.


----------



## FiscalDean

WillBarrett said:


> First for this: LLB Oxford, Patrick James sack herringbone camel hair, tartan tie...and PRL flannels and USA-made Cole Hahn suede saddle oxfords.
> 
> Really like the HT. Tan and gray is a favorite combination of mine.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## CornoUltimo

mjo_1 said:


> Lately:


These rigs are all amazing, but that sweater is supreme. May I ask the manufacturer?


----------



## Flairball

Mixed it up a bit today. Outdoors, jump-shooting duck earlier, then cleaned up for dinner with the wife.


----------



## NicholasJenkins

A fellow South Pasadenean?


----------



## mjo_1

CornoUltimo said:


> These rigs are all amazing, but that sweater is supreme. May I ask the manufacturer?


Thanks so much. The sweater is a J. Press shaggy dog from a few years ago in "olive mix." I've noticed they usually offer a variation on this color most of this time, but not this year for some reason.


----------



## Pappa

Patrick06790 said:


> Here's one from the mid 1970s - my father with then-Majority Leader Tip O'Neill on Capitol Hill


OMG Patrick You got all your dad's genes!!


----------



## ArtVandalay

Studying at the Coffeeshop...
Levi 501
Lands End Sail Rigger
Gap Shetland
LL Bean Mocs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Great pic Patrick.

BB brown herringbone tweed sack
BB Tattersall
JPress wool tie
LLB trousers
Alden AWW


----------



## Orgetorix

WipitDC said:


> Orgetorix - This is one of my favorite ensembles I have seen on this thread. Excellent from top to bottom.


Thank you! That's high praise.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Mixed it up a bit today. Outdoors, jump-shooting duck earlier, then cleaned up for dinner with the wife.


Great rigs, both of them! Tell us you changed out the footwear, prior to departing for dinner with your lady! LOL. The shearling mocs look comfy, but your lovely wife deserves better than that.  Was the hunt successful/productive! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> Great rigs, both of them! Tell us you changed out the footwear, prior to departing for dinner with your lady! LOL. The shearling mocs look comfy, but your lovely wife deserves better than that.  Was the hunt successful/productive! :icon_scratch:


I did change my footwear prior to departing for dinner. Nothing special, brown leather slip on type boots.

As as for the hunt,...how do you define successful? The dog and I both enjoyed taking the Browning out for a long walk, and I guess I appreciated that I didn't need to clean it afterwards.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Flairball

Out and about. Beautiful day, too.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Going out for the lady's birthday dinner.

PressxWick blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press pig tie
BB chinos
Wigwams
Weejuns


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Patrick06790

Deadline day


----------



## SlideGuitarist

CMDC said:


> Great pic Patrick.
> 
> BB brown herringbone tweed sack
> BB Tattersall
> JPress wool tie
> LLB trousers
> Alden AWW


I love this! Seasonally appropriate, appealing but unfussy: basically, I'm bookmarking this mentally.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Out and about. Beautiful day, too.


Flairball, I enjoy your use of cheerful colors in a tweedy context. The outdoor pic with shotgun, from a few days ago, was particularly nice.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Orgetorix said:


> Vintage Harris Tweed sack, unknown maker
> BB shirt, square, & trousers
> J Press tie
> Alfred Sargent for BB shoes


Fit, colors, and textures are on point!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

CMDC said:


> Great pic Patrick.
> 
> BB brown herringbone tweed sack
> BB Tattersall
> JPress wool tie
> LLB trousers
> Alden AWW


That tie is killer all by itself, but in the frame that have provided it is on a whole other level.


----------



## adept

Nice...With the tie, a little more bold than your usual. I do love green ties.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


>


Uncle Mac, I know you're showing off that fine headgear, but I'm really liking the Patagonia. Is that the Better Sweater 1/4 zip pullover? If so, do you recall what color it is? Comparing to their current offering, it looks like it could be either the Dark Walnut of Pale Khaki. Thanks.


----------



## Flairball

Another beautiful day. No shotgun walk for me and Ginger. Real life dictates I get some stuff done around the house.


----------



## jkurtz498

My first WAYW post here:


----------



## gamma68

jkurtz498 said:


> My first WAYW post here:


Welcome, JKurtz. Who made the fun shirt? Looks good with the Barbour.


----------



## jkurtz498

Thank you, Gamma. The fun shirt is from Brooks Brothers.


----------



## g3org3y

SlideGuitarist said:


> I love this! Seasonally appropriate, appealing but unfussy: basically, I'm bookmarking this mentally.


Is it sad to admit that I *right click save as* my favourite combos to emulate at a later date? So many inspirational ensembles on these threads. :beer:


----------



## mcarthur

FLCracka said:


> Uncle Mac, I know you're showing off that fine headgear, but I'm really liking the Patagonia. Is that the Better Sweater 1/4 zip pullover? If so, do you recall what color it is? Comparing to their current offering, it looks like it could be either the Dark Walnut of Pale Khaki. Thanks.


nephew,
it is dark walnut and it is full zipper


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## gamma68

g3org3y said:


> Is it sad to admit that I *right click save as* my favourite combos to emulate at a later date? So many inspirational ensembles on these threads. :beer:


No shame in that whatsoever. Half the purpose of this thread is to gain ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## Flairball

SlideGuitarist said:


> Flairball, I enjoy your use of cheerful colors in a tweedy context. The outdoor pic with shotgun, from a few days ago, was particularly nice.


Oops. Missed your comment earlier. Thanks. I'm just trying to have fun with my clothing without looking like I'm in a costume. I must be doing something right; I've been getting lots of compliments from people, and my wife hasn't vetoed anything I've put on.


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Relative newbie. Waiting for the train. Be gentle. Andover shop tweed, generic flannels and pocket square, Press tie and OCBD, Pantherella socks, suede AE Patriots, Brooks Outlet cardigan I keep wadded up in my briefcase.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

mcarthur said:


>


Somebody appears to like Patagonia as much as me! Nice collection over the past few days.


----------



## FLMike

Drew4au said:


> Relative newbie. Waiting for the train. Be gentle. Andover shop tweed, generic flannels and pocket square, Press tie and OCBD, Pantherella socks, suede AE Patriots, Brooks Outlet cardigan I keep wadded up in my briefcase.


I'm really digging the suede Patriots. I may have to look at those as an option to fill my suede loafer gap, as I have been unsuccessful in finding a pair of Alden 666's (the devil's loafer) in my size.


----------



## Oldsport

@ Drew4au - this is very nice!


----------



## Flairball

Nice enough weather to get in some sporting clays, today.

Barbour, LLB, EB, and Browning by day,.....



Then I exchanged the Browning for my House of Bruar SC.


----------



## Pappa

To Ellie and Andy of The Cordial Churchman-- Peace be with you as you grieve the loss of your Father/Father-in-Law!


----------



## L-feld

Some olive and grey with a little bit of the unholy color.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Going green today. Too warm for any tweed, unfortunately.


----------



## Fading Fast

^ Absolutely love the sweater. I'm meh on the all green, but you seem to pull it off, but again, that is one awesome sweater.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Forgive the suboptimal photos. My work schedule has been brutal lately, and I don't have the leisure to pose myself. I might mention that I work for one of Silicon Valley's "unicorns," so you can imagine what an outlier I am, in terms of age, and in terms of dress.

The jacket is a rather acerbic brown tweed that I got from Gamma (thanks again!). It frequently gets compliments. Explain to your cleaner how to press a 3/2 roll, because mine clearly didn't understand my written request. Trousers: Brooks wool twill; shoes: chili McTavish; tie: I have no idea; shirt: Brooks; square: Drake's.


----------



## Oldsport

L. L. Bean Shetland
L. L. Bean Signature OCBD
Brooks Brothers Ribbon belt (not shown)
Land's End Tailored Fit Chinos
L. L. Bean Blucher Mocs
No name Argyle socks
Seiko 5 w/ Clock Work Synergy Grosgrain Nato strap


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This is one of the best pages I've seen on this forum in a long time.

Love the ticket pocket and the windowpane, L-Feld.

There is no need for gentleness, Drew4au. That is killer.

What's on the tie, Triathlete?


















Sensitive members may wish to pretend this shirt is the elusive lavender blazer stripe OCBD.


----------



## Oldsport

They are Frogs on the tie...


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff Triathlete and some really good looks all around.

Press herringbone 3/2 sack
Press Irish poplin repp
Press flap pocket OCBD
Bean cardigan


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is one of the best pages I've seen on this forum in a long time.
> 
> Love the ticket pocket and the windowpane, L-Feld.
> 
> There is no need for gentleness, Drew4au. That is killer.
> 
> What's on the tie, Triathlete?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sensitive members may wish to pretend this shirt is the elusive lavender blazer stripe OCBD.


Obliged. I am a little on the fence about the purple and the walnut shoes. Any thoughts? In hindsight, I feel like a really deep burgundy might have been better.

Maybe this is why purple has no place in the preppy wardrobe.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

L-feld said:


> Obliged. I am a little on the fence about the purple and the walnut shoes. Any thoughts? In hindsight, I feel like a really deep burgundy might have been better.
> 
> Maybe this is why purple has no place in the preppy wardrobe.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I think burgundy would work better as well. It's a shame about purple because my college colors are purple and white and I have a repp tie in those colors, but I just never wear it. I have nothing that goes with it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Oldsport

Love the Duffle! I'm on the hunt for an original myself.

Now I have to ask ... Who took the photo and was it post processed? I'm asking due to the sky and building. Nice!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> I think burgundy would work better as well. It's a shame about purple because my college colors are purple and white and I have a repp tie in those colors, but I just never wear it. I have nothing that goes with it.


Actually., I think a purple and white repp would play perfectly with a solid grey or navy suit and a white shirt. Or a blazer and greys. Or if you ever come across a forest green blazer...


















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Triathlete said:


> Love the Duffle! I'm on the hunt for an original myself.
> 
> Now I have to ask ... Who took the photo and was it post processed? I'm asking due to the sky and building. Nice!


Thank you. This duffle is from LE. I got it about 3 years back. Not bad. Not great. As for the picture, I took it using my iphone 6 (used the timer). No filters. I may have used the auto edit button.

I have been enjoying your contributions.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Drew4au said:


> Relative newbie. Waiting for the train. Be gentle. Andover shop tweed, generic flannels and pocket square, Press tie and OCBD, Pantherella socks, suede AE Patriots, Brooks Outlet cardigan I keep wadded up in my briefcase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum. Nice post.


----------



## ran23

I really want a cardigan like that and OCBD'd duffle.


----------



## Duvel

Yeah! Duffle coat weather! Looks great, ocbd. I can't wait to start wearing mine.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> Obliged. I am a little on the fence about the purple and the walnut shoes. Any thoughts? In hindsight, I feel like a really deep burgundy might have been better.
> 
> Maybe this is why purple has no place in the preppy wardrobe.


Purple has a place. I like, as you said, purple repps with navy blazers (coworker today worn navy blazer, gray trousers, black shoes, light gray sweater, and purple repp), and purple madder with just about any tweed.

I think I'd be inclined to do the right lighter shade of brown (perhaps a little less orange than your shoes) with purple than I would burgundy. Color 8 cordovan is kind of a purplish shade of burgundy, so maybe that, but most burg calf is a bit too red for purple.

Of course, a better idea is to not think too much about it.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

L-feld said:


> Actually., I think a purple and white repp would play perfectly with a solid grey or navy suit and a white shirt. Or a blazer and greys. Or if you ever come across a forest green blazer...
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe I'll try it with my navy blazer, walk around a bit tomorrow and see how it feels. Interestingly, I was in Press today and Chris was wearing a MTM Press forest green sack blazer. It looked really good.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Barbour Beaufort - LLB Shetland - J Crew OCBD - Peter Christian loden moleskins - Weejuns - Hamilton Khaki Auto


----------



## gamma68

L-feld said:


> Maybe this is why purple has no place in the preppy wardrobe.


There absolutely is a place for purple. I believe StColumba often wears a tie that incorporates some purple. And here's my Johnston's of Elgin cashmere sweater with a BB university stripe and a JPress herringbone HT:


----------



## FLMike

^Nice rig, zepp. Nice Filson, too.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Oh I like that herringbone. Do you know who made it for Press? Good look and well put together.



gamma68 said:


> There absolutely is a place for purple. I believe StColumba often wears a tie that incorporates some purple. And here's my Johnston's of Elgin cashmere sweater with a BB university stripe and a JPress herringbone HT:


----------



## Shaver




----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> There absolutely is a place for purple. I believe StColumba often wears a tie that incorporates some purple. And here's my Johnston's of Elgin cashmere sweater with a BB university stripe and a JPress herringbone HT:


That's how one wears purple. Fantastic, really well done. And you are wearing my favorite sport coat - grey herringbone tweed, the backbone of my not-impressive wardrobe. I'm not kidding, I might have to buy a purple sweater now as I have the other items and really, really like this look.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver, outstanding outfit and thank you for the closeup of the color and texture of the sport coat. That is simply gorgeous material.

Do have to note, looks like a touch more break to our pants than you usually wear - no?


----------



## mjo_1

Southern trad game day gear:

















Old BB OCBD
Patagonia synchilla
JD original khakis
Red Wing 1155
Royden shotshell belt

I'll throw on a beaufort before heading out.


----------



## FLMike

mjo_1 said:


> Southern trad game day gear:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old BB OCBD
> Patagonia synchilla
> JD original khakis
> Red Wing 1155
> Royden shotshell belt
> 
> I'll throw on a beaufort before heading out.


Love it. Looks exactly like one of my Fall rigs, head to toe. Your 1155s look to be a shade or two darker than mine.....they are my favorite boots.


----------



## zeppacoustic

FLCracka said:


> ^Nice rig, zepp. Nice Filson, too.


Thanks cracka


----------



## stcolumba

From last Monday.
Brooks Bros Regent Fit casual shirt
Old Pierpont Hicks tie


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday.
Sorry for the uber large pic!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> There absolutely is a place for purple. I believe StColumba often wears a tie that incorporates some purple. And here's my Johnston's of Elgin cashmere sweater with a BB university stripe and a JPress herringbone HT:


I like the play between the stripes of the shirt with the Herringbone pattern of the coat.
As for purple: Absolutely!


----------



## L-feld

Well, I'm glad that i'm not alone in purple. No purple today, though.


















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

^ +1 uni stripe with herringbone is always a winner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Apropos of the issue of purple, it doesn't seem as though lavender plays the same role for us as pink does. Nonetheless, I love lavender and purple.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Lovely coats stc and L-feld! Any details?


----------



## Flairball

Lots of really great stuff posted lately. I must admit I love the colour purple, and even have a purple emblematic tie. I think I'll need to break that tie out tomorrow.

Anyway, today.....layers.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

zeppacoustic said:


> Lovely coats stc and L-feld! Any details?


Yeah, both of you! Awesome!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Flairball said:


> Lots of really great stuff posted lately. I must admit I love the colour purple, and even have a purple emblematic tie. I think I'll need to break that tie out tomorrow.


I see lilac and lavender shirts all the time in British catalogs, though perhaps it's something to wear with suits, not in the usually more casual trad context.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

L-feld said:


> Well, I'm glad that i'm not alone in purple. No purple today, though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Those shoulders are fantastic. Well done.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I wore this with navy heather whipcords and mid-brown grain LWB (AE MacNeil).


----------



## L-feld

Thanks everyone. This jacket is another Pendleton. It's the same model as the one I posted last week. I wish I had more info on them. They are both unconstructed, but fully lined three button sacks with center vents, open patch pockets and bi swing shoulders. It like it a lot more than the topsman and the topster and I wish I knew some background.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## mcarthur




----------



## Roycru

Thanks once again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and to everyone who likes my pictures.

Outdoor photography after dark sometimes produces less than perfect results, like this......

Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, pink OCBD shirt, and BB#1 stripe tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Allen-Edmonds belt, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


----------



## Patrick06790

Late season trip up to mountain to check on hatch-battening, dressed on the assumption somebody who had Canadian whiskey and Slim Jims for breakfast is wandering around hoping to blast a deer into oblivion.


----------



## mjo_1

FLCracka said:


> Love it. Looks exactly like one of my Fall rigs, head to toe. Your 1155s look to be a shade or two darker than mine.....they are my favorite boots.


Thanks, FL. I was sure glad I took along a Bean Norwegian sweater also.....that was one cold game and an ugly win over TCU but we'll take it.

I practically live in my 1155s outside of the office from November - March.


----------



## Charles Dana

Patrick06790 said:


> Late season trip up to mountain to check on hatch-battening, dressed on the assumption somebody who had Canadian whiskey and Slim Jims for breakfast is wandering around hoping to blast a deer into oblivion.


I like how your clothes color-coordinate with your house.

Regarding the sign in the second photo: All boats and flotation devices must be washed in a strong Clorox solution, huh? Will you get arrested/fined if you use a bleach other than Clorox?

I knew about Kleenex and Xerox. I hadn't realized that Clorox, as popular as it is, had managed to work its way from a brand-name to a common noun, at least in the world of county officialdom. Good for Clorox, I guess. But sloppy sign drafting. The authorities should have let you proofread the sign first.


----------



## LeeLo

I haven't posted in a while but here is an action shot from my recent trip to England. I call it "An American Trad in London."









Barbour Bedale,
Lord Jeff shetland crewneck
Polo OCBD
J crew chinos
Allen Edmonds Patriots


----------



## clark_kent

It's been a while since I dropped pics in here. Hope everyone's doing well. Thanks to forumer KendallRoberts for the tie (acquired through The Exchange)


Keeping it simple for church....


----------



## clark_kent

very nice!


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> I haven't posted in a while but here is an action shot from my recent trip to England. I call it "An American Trad in London."
> 
> View attachment 15418
> 
> 
> Barbour Bedale,
> Lord Jeff shetland crewneck
> Polo OCBD
> J crew chinos
> Allen Edmonds Patriots


That's a great look. The Bedale fits you nicely.


----------



## Shaver

Yikes! Clark, I don't mean to alarm you but there would appear to be demonic possession suggested in this image.....


clark_kent said:


> It's been a while since I dropped pics in here. Hope everyone's doing well. Thanks to forumer KendallRoberts for the tie (acquired through The Exchange)Keeping it simple for church....


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Yikes! Clark, I don't mean to alarm you but there would appear to be demonic possession suggested in this image.....


Sure he should have buttoned the second-from-bottom button on his cardigan, but that doesn't seem to be a serious enough sartorial issue to imply underworld intervention. 

Clark, I love that cardigan and outfit overall.


----------



## Howard

clark_kent said:


> It's been a while since I dropped pics in here. Hope everyone's doing well. Thanks to forumer KendallRoberts for the tie (acquired through The Exchange)
> 
> Keeping it simple for church....


mind if I ask but where is your face?


----------



## Flairball

A little bit bit of rain here, today, so it's layers again.


----------



## Flairball

Roycru said:


> Thanks once again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and to everyone who likes my pictures.
> 
> Outdoor photography after dark sometimes produces less than perfect results, like this......
> 
> Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, pink OCBD shirt, and BB#1 stripe tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Allen-Edmonds belt, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......


Wow. Great cords. What colour are they? They appear to be a grey/dark silver/gunmetal-ish. Fantastic with the pink.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Late season trip up to mountain to check on hatch-battening, dressed on the assumption somebody who had Canadian whiskey and Slim Jims for breakfast is wandering around hoping to blast a deer into oblivion.


Nothing wrong with some outdoors trad. In the context of the US, a blaze orange hat is indeed a trad item, though limited in it's use. I would have thought you to be a Jones hat guy, though.

Anyway, nice camp. What lake are you on? I've never "blasted a deer into oblivion" but I have had the priviledge of dragging a few I killed off the Whiporwill down your way.


----------



## Flairball

clark_kent said:


> It's been a while since I dropped pics in here. Hope everyone's doing well. Thanks to forumer KendallRoberts for the tie (acquired through The Exchange)
> 
> Keeping it simple for church....


I like it. Especially the purple tie, keeping recent trends alive.


----------



## Dave

G. H. Bass sweater (birthday gift from my girlfriend -- I didn't know Bass made clothes too)
Brooks Brothers OCBD
no-name belt (not visible)
Polo Ralph Lauren khakis
J. Crew camp socks
Red Wing Iron Ranger boots


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Thanks once again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and to everyone who likes my pictures.
> 
> Outdoor photography after dark sometimes produces less than perfect results, like this......
> 
> Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, pink OCBD shirt, and BB#1 stripe tie, Thomas Pink pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Allen-Edmonds belt, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands......
> 
> Roycru!! Smile your friend still loves ya!!
> Damned good looking rig! The background needs more than your presence to make it look good.


----------



## Patrick06790

Flairball said:


> Nothing wrong with some outdoors trad. In the context of the US, a blaze orange hat is indeed a trad item, though limited in it's use. I would have thought you to be a Jones hat guy, though.
> 
> Anyway, nice camp. What lake are you on? I've never "blasted a deer into oblivion" but I have had the priviledge of dragging a few I killed off the Whiporwill down your way.


Mt Riga

The corporation issues a modest number of deer permits each year.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Roycru, I love that tie with a pink shirt. I believe you've sported the corresponding bowtie with a pink shirt, also against a gray backdrop. You have empowered me. The next time someone says, "I could never pull that off," the answer should be, "Why not, exactly?"


----------



## Oldsport

O'Connel 3/2 Sack
BB OCBD and Sweater Vest
Land's End Chinos
Alden Cape Cod Full Strap Loafers


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Now that's classic. Love that O'Connell's sack.



Triathlete said:


> O'Connel 3/2 Sack
> BB OCBD and Sweater Vest
> Land's End Chinos
> Alden Cape Cod Full Strap Loafers


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
PRL v-neck cotton sweater

Not shown:
Navy BB chinos
Wigwams
Black Weejuns


----------



## fred johnson

Cold today, visiting a potential project.
Top - LLB Barn Coat with button in liner, LE made in Scotland Shetland, BB mini tartan
Bottom: LLB tan cords, LLB butchers, tweed cap (from Target)


----------



## fred johnson

rmpmcdermott said:


> Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
> Press flap pocket OCBD
> PRL v-neck cotton sweater
> 
> Not shown:
> Navy BB chinos
> Wigwams
> Black Weejuns


rmp,
Does that Hilton have a single hook vent or side vents:? Either way I love it.


----------



## fred johnson

"That's a great look. The Bedale fits you nicely." To my eye the Bedale appears too tight and its sleeves too short.


----------



## fred johnson

clark_kent said:


> It's been a while since I dropped pics in here. Hope everyone's doing well. Thanks to forumer KendallRoberts for the tie (acquired through The Exchange)
> 
> Keeping it simple for church....


Close but no ribbon Clark; the snowflakes, etc.. on the sweater are pulling it down. However, the direction taken is spot on.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

fred johnson said:


> rmp,
> Does that Hilton have a single hook vent or side vents:? Either way I love it.


It has a center hook vent. It's a true sack. 3/2, lapped seams, swelled edges, center hook vent, patch pockets and some natural shoulders. It's from the mid-70s I believe.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

fred johnson said:


> "That's a great look. The Bedale fits you nicely." To my eye the Bedale appears too tight and its sleeves too short.


My $.02, I like that particular fit for the Bedale, particularly as worn with the other clothing in the photo. While its nice to layer bulky sweaters under the coat, the extra room of a larger jacket wouldn't look as good in my opinion. I prefer the Beaufort to fit more like an overcoat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I've really been enjoying everyone's rigs. Outstanding stuff, not a clinker in the bunch for pages on end. I humbly submit one of my own, today's get-up, consisting of an old Brooks 3-roll-2 tweed weave jacket, a Brooks ocbd, a tie from the old Reichardt's store in Des Moines (est. in 1953 and no longer around), Lands' End cuffed cords, PRL cotton argyle socks, LL Bean Allagash Bison Handsewns, and a NATO-strapped Timex Field Expedition.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

That's a damn fine looking outfit, Duvel. Hits the mark on every front.



Duvel said:


> I've really been enjoying everyone's rigs. Outstanding stuff, not a clinker in the bunch for pages on end. I humbly submit one of my own, today's get-up, consisting of an old Brooks 3-roll-2 tweed weave jacket, a Brooks ocbd, a tie from the old Reichardt's store in Des Moines (est. in 1953 and no longer around), Lands' End cuffed cords, PRL cotton argyle socks, LL Bean Allagash Bison Handsewns, and a NATO-strapped Timex Field Expedition.


----------



## clark_kent

Shaver said:


> Yikes! Clark, I don't mean to alarm you but there would appear to be demonic possession suggested in this image.....


Hahaaha



Fading Fast said:


> Sure he should have buttoned the second-from-bottom button on his cardigan, but that doesn't seem to be a serious enough sartorial issue to imply underworld intervention.
> 
> Clark, I love that cardigan and outfit overall.


You know I actually took a minute trying to figure out the way to button it? Lol Thanks for the tip and compliment, FF. Helpful as always....



Howard said:


> mind if I ask but where is your face?


Hahaha I edited it out



Flairball said:


> I like it. Especially the purple tie, keeping recent trends alive.


Thanks, Flair!



fred johnson said:


> Close but no ribbon Clark; the snowflakes, etc.. on the sweater are pulling it down. However, the direction taken is spot on.


Thank you, Fred. I feel a tweed coat of the same color would have really been the better alternative, but I don't own one yet at the moment; still hunting. I appreciate the critique nonetheles.


----------



## clark_kent

Dave said:


> G. H. Bass sweater (birthday gift from my girlfriend -- I didn't know Bass made clothes too)


I like the look (especially the boots)! How are they [the boots] in the snow?

And, yes, I received an email from Bass for a huge sale on their sweaters. I'm considering buying one.

Can you comment on the quality and feel of the fabric of the particular sweater you own?


----------



## Dave

clark_kent said:


> I like the look (especially the boots)! How are they [the boots] in the snow?
> 
> And, yes, I received an email from Bass for a huge sale on their sweaters. I'm considering buying one.
> 
> Can you comment on the quality and feel of the fabric of the particular sweater you own?


Thank you!

I'm afraid I can't comment on how the Iron Rangers are in snow because #1 -- I live in Georgia, where snow is extremely rare; #2 -- I've only had them for a few months; and #3 -- In snow I'd only wear my Bean Boots.

The fabric on my sweater is really soft and warm. I know that's not much of a description, but I don't really know how else to describe it! ;-)


----------



## gamma68

* Thick, chunky Pringle of Scotland Shetland wool cardigan
* L.L. Bean red university stripe OCBD
* L.L. Bean rugged roller belt (not visible)
* Lands' End flannel-lined khakis, traditional fit


----------



## zeppacoustic

Very sharp Duvel!

Gamma that cardigan looks insanely warm and comfy.


----------



## Duvel

Great cardigan!



gamma68 said:


> * Thick, chunky Pringle of Scotland Shetland wool cardigan
> * L.L. Bean red university stripe OCBD
> * L.L. Bean rugged roller belt (not visible)
> * Lands' End flannel-lined khakis, traditional fit


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, zeppa.



zeppacoustic said:


> Very sharp Duvel!
> 
> Gamma that cardigan looks insanely warm and comfy.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I wore my iron rangers out in the snow once, slipped and actually knocked myself out. No lie. Hahaha. They aren't snow boots and don't handle well in snow. I do love them and wear them often, but the soles are just like dress shoes so be careful.



clark_kent said:


> I like the look (especially the boots)! How are they [the boots] in the snow?
> 
> And, yes, I received an email from Bass for a huge sale on their sweaters. I'm considering buying one.
> 
> Can you comment on the quality and feel of the fabric of the particular sweater you own?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

clark_kent said:


> Hahaaha
> 
> Thank you, Fred. I feel a tweed coat of the same color would have really been the better alternative, but I don't own one yet at the moment; still hunting. I appreciate the critique nonetheles.


Yet. That's exactly the right attitude.

I actually like the sweater, but you're not wrong.

Today:

Polo cord jacket, Woolovers turtleneck, LE moleskins, and Grenson x Cole Haan brogues.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Yesterday


----------



## FLMike

CornoUltimo said:


> Yesterday


What kind of mess has your tie gotten into there? Don't believe I've ever seen that before.


----------



## L-feld

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yet. That's exactly the right attitude.
> 
> I actually like the sweater, but you're not wrong.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Polo cord jacket, Woolovers turtleneck, LE moleskins, and Grenson x Cole Haan brogues.


I love this kind of late 50's beatnik look.


----------



## Shaver

L-feld said:


> I love this kind of late 50's beatnik look.


Youthful Repp-robate rose reincarnate in the ghostly clothes of jazz in the goldhorn shadow of the band and blew the suffering of America's naked mind for love.



.
.

.
.
.


----------



## Oldsport

BB 3/2 Sack
PRL OCBD
J. Crew Lamb's Wool Sweater (Saddle Shoulders, Yay!)
Land's End Chinos
Bass Suede Saddle's


----------



## GRH

*Bullseye!*

No possibility of improvement. 


Triathlete said:


> BB 3/2 Sack
> PRL OCBD
> J. Crew Lamb's Wool Sweater (Saddle Shoulders, Yay!)
> Land's End Chinos
> Bass Suede Saddle's


----------



## FiscalDean

Triathlete said:


> O'Connel 3/2 Sack
> BB OCBD and Sweater Vest
> Land's End Chinos
> Alden Cape Cod Full Strap Loafers


Please provide some details on the socks. Are they OTC? What is the pattern and is it embroidered or printed on the sock? Who is the maker?

Thanks


----------



## stcolumba

Last night, post concert.

SuSu tux. Brooks Bros shirt. Hickey Freeman tie


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> Yesterday


Splendid! The pocket square really pops.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Last night, post concert.
> 
> SuSu tux. Brooks Bros shirt. Hickey Freeman tie


Bravo. Hope you got a standing O....your outfit alone deserves it!


----------



## Oldsport

@ FiscalDean - I honestly can't remember where I purchased the socks or exactly what brand they are. I bought them with 2-3 other pairs at the same time. Come to think of I, IIRC they are from Target. This particular pair has Maroon and Gold Wine Bottles as the design. Others that I bought at the same time have Martini's, Crests, etc. The are not OTC.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Beautiful day for a walk around Rock Creek Cemetery here in D.C., right around the corner from my apartment. I paid a visit to one of my heroes, Gore Vidal. (It's not as morbid as it sounds.)

J. Press by Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
PRL navy cotton v-neck
Huntington OCBD
Press repp
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Duvel

Triathlete, very sharp! Those LE chinos (a favorite of mine, as you know) look great with those saddle shoes. (And, you have inspired me to go purchase some suede saddles myself!)

I also wanted to take this opportunity to say thank you to all the gentlemen who commented on my WAYWT post. I greatly appreciate your words. And thank you too for your inspiring photos! I think we all hope to influence others by way of Ivy, that consummately American style that we love, honor, and proudly wear!


----------



## Fading Fast

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yet. That's exactly the right attitude.
> 
> I actually like the sweater, but you're not wrong.
> 
> Today:
> 
> Polo cord jacket, Woolovers turtleneck, LE moleskins, and Grenson x Cole Haan brogues.


Outstanding look - good to see another fan of the turtleneck out there. They get less love than I think they should a trad site. The entire outfit has a great vibe.


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


> BB 3/2 Sack
> PRL OCBD
> J. Crew Lamb's Wool Sweater (Saddle Shoulders, Yay!)
> Land's End Chinos
> Bass Suede Saddle's


I like ever single thing from the saddles to the medium grey sack (I have a similar one - but unfortunately, not a sack, that I love and wear as part of a similar rig). Also, I like the tailoring - not silly skinny like today's fashion, but not baggy. Did I mention I love the sport coat.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, wow, outstanding cardigan - it looks incredibly thick. Just a beautiful piece.


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


>


This is outstanding. Another home run! If you were a player on my baseball team, I'd put you in the cleanup spot.


----------



## Duvel

This is why I really like my LE chinos and dress twills. They are neither baggy nor skinny, hitting a perfect middle-ground that looks good with sack jackets and with crewneck sweaters, etc.



Fading Fast said:


> I like ever single thing from the saddles to the medium grey sack (I have a similar one - but unfortunately, not a sack, that I love and wear as part of a similar rig). Also, I like the tailoring - not silly skinny like today's fashion, but not baggy. Did I mention I love the sport coat.


----------



## Oldsport

Yes, I love this jacket also. You want to no something surprising about it? It's actually the Brooks Brothers Cambridge Fit! Their modern take on the 3/2 Sack. Turns out the regular length fits me like it was made for me. I pretty much was able to nearly steal it from them at the end of last Winter sale. The picture doesn't show the color well. It's actually a mix of Green, Blue, Brown, and Grey.



Fading Fast said:


> I like ever single thing from the saddles to the medium grey sack (I have a similar one - but unfortunately, not a sack, that I love and wear as part of a similar rig). Also, I like the tailoring - not silly skinny like today's fashion, but not baggy. Did I mention I love the sport coat.


----------



## Oldsport

Thanks Fading Fast, gamma68, Duvel and everybody else who responded. I really appreciate your thoughts. I guess I got lucky a few days this week. Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while


----------



## FiscalDean

Triathlete said:


> @ FiscalDean - I honestly can't remember where I purchased the socks or exactly what brand they are. I bought them with 2-3 other pairs at the same time. Come to think of I, IIRC they are from Target. This particular pair has Maroon and Gold Wine Bottles as the design. Others that I bought at the same time have Martini's, Crests, etc. The are not OTC.


I'll have to check out Target's offerings. Do they stay up fairly well?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

L-feld said:


> I love this kind of late 50's beatnik look.


Thanks. I was also thing of Carl Sagan.



Shaver said:


> Youthful Repp-robate rose reincarnate in the ghostly clothes of jazz in the goldhorn shadow of the band and blew the suffering of America's naked mind for love.
> 
> 
> 
> .
> .
> 
> .
> .
> .


Ha! A flattering comparison - and Ginsberg briefly walked the same (less-than-hallowed) halls of academia that I did, before moving on to greener quadrangles.

I wore this today, with burgundy captoes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today in my sister made sweater.


----------



## Oldsport

I love this sweater!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today in my sister made sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: outfreakinstanding sweater. Kudos to your sister.


----------



## ruvort

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today in my sister made sweater.





Triathlete said:


> I love this sweater!


Same here! Is she taking orders? 

Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Thought I'd put the purple back in this thread. Forgive the unfortunate, and uncoordinated accessory.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Thought I'd put the purple back in this thread. Forgive the unfortunate, and uncoordinated accessory.


Love the outfit and yes, purple is under rater and under used around here. If I may ask, what the hell happened?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today in my sister made sweater.


I wish my mom could make something like this! There are Fair Isle pattern books, but the odds are that she'll knit me another "Afghan."


----------



## Fading Fast

SlideGuitarist said:


> I wish my mom could make something like this! There are Fair Isle pattern books, but the odds are that she'll knit me another "Afghan."


The day my mom is willing to sew a button on for me, I'll be able to throw some sympathy your way. I'd take anything - no-one in my family sews and no one ever made a sweater or anything like that. I am always insanely impressed when I see things like OCBD beautiful sweater. I can do buttons, etc., as that came out of necessity. But it does not appeal to me as a hobby at all.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> ?.. If I may ask, what the hell happened?


Seems to be a symptom of the O-L-D. Some kind of yet to be determined arthritic condition. Rules out the usual suspects, and am scheduled for am MRI.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> The day my mom is willing to sew a button on for me, I'll be able to throw some sympathy your way. I'd take anything - no-one in my family sews and no one ever made a sweater or anything like that. I am always insanely impressed when I see things like OCBD beautiful sweater. I can do buttons, etc., as that came out of necessity. But it does not appeal to me as a hobby at all.


I'm kidding. My mom is _still _a compulsive housekeeper, of Swabian background ("Putze, putze, Häusle baue!"), and used to be a talented knitter. I hate to ask her to do anything in addition to her usual self-imposed workload.


----------



## Ensiferous

A very nice, classic combo, Triathlete.

And your other recent rig with the O'C plaid tweed was great too.



Triathlete said:


>


----------



## rmpmcdermott

This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for Diego's, a barbershop in D.C. Diego has been around since 1965 and has cut the hair of 75 ambassadors, 17 presidents and prime ministers as well as Supreme Court Justices Warren E. Burger and William Rehnquist. And he only charges $20.

PressxWick 3/2 sack blazer
Press repp tie
Press flap pocket OCBD


----------



## Duvel

Classic look, rmp. Great tie.



rmpmcdermott said:


> This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for Diego's, a barbershop in D.C. Diego has been around since 1965 and has cut the hair of 75 ambassadors, 17 presidents and prime ministers as well as Supreme Court Justices Warren E. Burger and William Rehnquist. And he only charges $20.
> 
> PressxWick 3/2 sack blazer
> Press repp tie
> Press flap pocket OCBD


----------



## FLMike

rmpmcdermott said:


> This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for Diego's, a barbershop in D.C. Diego has been around since 1965 and has cut the hair of 75 ambassadors, 17 presidents and prime ministers as well as Supreme Court Justices Warren E. Burger and William Rehnquist. And he only charges $20.
> 
> PressxWick 3/2 sack blazer
> Press repp tie
> Press flap pocket OCBD


Wow, what a transformation! I think Diego's did good by you.....much improved, in my humble opinion.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FLCracka said:


> Wow, what a transformation! I think Diego's did good by you.....much improved, in my humble opinion.


Agreed. I'd never grown my hair long and decided last year to do it for fun. It wasn't my best look. I'm much happier now.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> Classic look, rmp. Great tie.


Sorry, I missed this. Thanks, Duvel!


----------



## Duvel

No prob. I missed the haircut! It looks good, by the way. Are you keeping the facial hair?



rmpmcdermott said:


> Sorry, I missed this. Thanks, Duvel!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> I've really been enjoying everyone's rigs. Outstanding stuff, not a clinker in the bunch for pages on end. I humbly submit one of my own, today's get-up, consisting of an old Brooks 3-roll-2 tweed weave jacket, a Brooks ocbd, a tie from the old Reichardt's store in Des Moines (est. in 1953 and no longer around), Lands' End cuffed cords, PRL cotton argyle socks, LL Bean Allagash Bison Handsewns, and a NATO-strapped Timex Field Expedition.


Nice all around . The argyle sock/tie combo is especially good work.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

rmpmcdermott said:


> This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for Diego's, a barbershop in D.C. Diego has been around since 1965 and has cut the hair of 75 ambassadors, 17 presidents and prime ministers as well as Supreme Court Justices Warren E. Burger and William Rehnquist. And he only charges $20.
> 
> PressxWick 3/2 sack blazer
> Press repp tie
> Press flap pocket OCBD


Just about perfect. Digging the haircut. Glad you took the leap.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> Last night, post concert.
> 
> SuSu tux. Brooks Bros shirt. Hickey Freeman tie


The maestro himself.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks! I feel really good about it.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Just about perfect. Digging the haircut. Glad you took the leap.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> No prob. I missed the haircut! It looks good, by the way. Are you keeping the facial hair?


I am, but I'm giving it a good trim up before the Thanksgiving festivities tomorrow. I usually shave the beard a few times a year and grow it back, but it's staying for the colder months at least.


----------



## thegovteach

rmpmcdermott said:


> This Thanksgiving I'm thankful for Diego's, a barbershop in D.C. Diego has been around since 1965 and has cut the hair of 75 ambassadors, 17 presidents and prime ministers as well as Supreme Court Justices Warren E. Burger and William Rehnquist. And he only charges $20.
> 
> PressxWick 3/2 sack blazer
> Press repp tie
> Press flap pocket OCBD


Great look. Great haircut....but I am one to talk. I've been bald since the 1970s.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

thegovteach said:


> Great look. Great haircut....but I am one to talk. I've been bald since the 1970s.


I'll take it anyway! Thanks!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Pre-belt loosening/falling asleep at the table.

Press 3/2 herringbone sack
Orvis 80/20 cotton/wool button down
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Flairball

Thanksgiving day dog walk. No turkey for us. The wife and I decided to take it easy, and just headed out to eat a nice bowl of ramen.


----------



## orange fury

Having thanksgiving dinner with my parents and brother tonight. No one is dressing up (Mrs Fury is wearing yoga pants), but I only get one chance per year to wear this tie:


Full rig:


Started out wearing AE Cavanaughs, but due to unexpected rain, ditched the Cavanaughs in favor of these:




Jack Spade cotton/cashmere cardigan - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - Ferrell Reed tie ("for the Regiment Shops of Colorado") - LL Bean braided belt/boot mocs - Hamilton Baxter

Happy Thanksgiving, folks!


----------



## gamma68

I hope everyone is having a _great _Thanksgiving. Lots of layers today:

* Vintage 2-button cashmere diagonal basketweave sack by Oakloom
* Brooks Brothers white OCBD
* Jantzen "Country Squire" wool sweater vest
* Lochcarron wool tie (Colquhoun clan)
* JCrew linen pocket square
* Brighton belt (unseen)
* Vintage (oval label) Jos. A. Bank wool trousers
* Saks cashmere-blend argyle socks
* USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft saddle shoes
* Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" double-breasted overcoat

Everything thrifted except the socks, belt and shirt.


----------



## JDL II

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*










Happy Thanksgiving to all of you gents!

3/2 Sack with Patch Pockets

MiUSA OCBD from my dads high school days in the 80's

Nice fall BB tie from the very generous Reuben

Bills M3 cuffed with a Billax center crease

Smart wool chunky wool socks

Alden LHS in #8 shell

And a VV surcingle belt with the ribbon having my club's logo (that's where my family ate dinner)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

That coat is VERY smart looking.



gamma68 said:


> I hope everyone is having a _great _Thanksgiving. Lots of layers today:
> 
> * Vintage 2-button cashmere diagonal basketweave sack by Oakloom
> * Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> * Jantzen "Country Squire" wool sweater vest
> * Lochcarron wool tie (Colquhoun clan)
> * JCrew linen pocket square
> * Brighton belt (unseen)
> * Vintage (oval label) Jos. A. Bank wool trousers
> * Saks cashmere-blend argyle socks
> * USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft saddle shoes
> * Vintage Brooks Brothers "Brooksgate" double-breasted overcoat
> 
> Everything thrifted except the socks, belt and shirt.


----------



## WillBarrett

Couple of recent looks. The first from last Sunday when it was quite for mid-November in the Deep South.









The from last Monday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

You seriously want me to believe that the dog ate your copy of Germinal?

Vtg. Press cord 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press Irish poplin tie
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Outstand sack cord sportcoat. That is a beautiful natural shoulder.


----------



## Roycru

Thankful for all those who post pictures of themselves and for all those who like my pictures. 

Some members of this group might recall that a while back there was some discussion in this group about what kind of socks to wear with tartan trews. I was amongst those who favored the traditional Argyle socks (and posted pictures).

Although not quite as traditional as Argyle socks, Fair Isle socks are another option to wear with tartan trews.

Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, and tie, Polo Ralph Lauren sweater vest, generic pocket square, Orvis tartan trousers, Cabot Fair Isle socks, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.....


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Great example of a master dresser - someone who has the experience and inherent feel for what really, really works / someone who knows how to draw outside the lines - as, on paper, those socks and pants sound like their patterns would fight each other, but they work incredibly well together. Well done sir, I am impressed as always.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Outstand sack cord sportcoat. That is a beautiful natural shoulder.


Thanks! It's one of the few times I've found something at a thrift store that fit perfectly right off the rack. It's a favorite of mine.


----------



## Flairball

Damned warm here, today.


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


> That coat is VERY smart looking.


Thank you, sir. It's quickly become a favorite.


----------



## FLMike

A wide range of attire the past few days. First, this is my son before the Debutante Ball Wednesday night. Hopefully, we can excuse the 2-button, notch lapel jacket since it's a rental and options were limited. Can't expect a 17 year-old to own their own tux, after all. I thought he turned out well given what we had to work with.....I was proud of him.



And then me, yesterday. Beretta shirt, Levis 501s, Bianchi belt, and Red Wing 1155s. I'm skipping Thanksgiving because it was in the 80's here and the attire reflected that.


----------



## Flairball

Warm and humid. Don't know how long I'll be wearing this HT SC.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FLCracka said:


> A wide range of attire the past few days. First, this is my son before the Debutante Ball Wednesday night. Hopefully, we can excuse the 2-button, notch lapel jacket since it's a rental and options were limited. Can't expect a 17 year-old to own their own tux, after all. I thought he turned out well given what we had to work with.....I was proud of him.


Your son looks like a real gentleman. I've found that with tuxedos you can be more lenient about the style as long as its classic. Also, I'm 33 and I don't own a tuxedo or dinner jacket. It's on my list, but I don't see a 17-year-old needing one. He's still growing and that's an investment for when you can buy one for life since it's something you rarely wear.


----------



## FLMike

rmpmcdermott said:


> *Your son looks like a real gentleman*. I've found that with tuxedos you can be more lenient about the style as long as its classic. Also, I'm 33 and I don't own a tuxedo or dinner jacket. It's on my list, but I don't see a 17-year-old needing one. He's still growing and that's an investment for when you can buy one for life since it's something you rarely wear.


Thank you very much.


----------



## FLMike

It's Gameday!!! About to head north on I75 to Gainesville, aka Hogtown. Go 'Noles!

Shirt: "Diezod". Unseen: Mountain Khakis and Clarks DB.


----------



## Ensiferous

FLC, that's my kind of day off. And that's quite a contrast of technologies; a blued steel wheel gun in leather, and a Kel-tec carbine. Nice land.



FLCracka said:


>


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
* L.L. Bean cotton/cashmere shirt
* L.L. Bean belt (unseen)
* Bills Khakis M2 in British khaki
* Orvis socks (unseen)
* J.C. Penney Stafford "Deacon" boots


----------



## orange fury

Relaxing at my wife's family's property, spending the afternoon watching football (since it's cold and raining outside):




Patagonia LW Snap-T - t-shirt from alma mater (who won tonight and advanced in playoffs- Go Kats!) - Levi 505's - Woolrich socks - Bean Boot Mocs


----------



## rmpmcdermott

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle


That jacket is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

JDL II said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all of you gents!
> 
> 3/2 Sack with Patch Pockets
> 
> MiUSA OCBD from my dads high school days in the 80's
> 
> Nice fall BB tie from the very generous Reuben
> 
> Bills M3 cuffed with a Billax center crease
> 
> Smart wool chunky wool socks
> 
> Alden LHS in #8 shell
> 
> And a VV surcingle belt with the ribbon having my club's logo (that's where my family ate dinner)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That tie though.


----------



## JDL II

oxford cloth button down said:


> That tie though.


Means the most hearing it from the king!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB 3/2 sack
BB shirt
Beau Ties bow
BB flannels
AE Park Ave


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


> FLC, that's my kind of day off. And that's quite a contrast of technologies; a blued steel wheel gun in leather, and a Kel-tec carbine. Nice land.


Thanks. It was a good day, indeed. You make a good point. The "trad" piece - a Ruger Security Six .357 magnum - is mine.....the "fashion" piece - the Kel-Tec .40 cal - belongs to my brother in-law. Really fun to shoot, though.


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


> That jacket is absolutely gorgeous.


Many thanks, sir. It's a favorite.


----------



## DMB

I lurk a lot, but don't post very often. That said, that jacket absolutely kills it. Very nice. - DMB


----------



## CornoUltimo

Today, wearing my favorite tie ever (I play the French horn)
As others have said before, gamma- that jacket is amazing!


----------



## eagle2250

^^CornoUltimo:

I whole heartedly concur with your assessment of gamma's jacket and would add that the tweed you are sporting today is equally noteworthy...very nicely done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> A wide range of attire the past few days. First, this is my son before the Debutante Ball Wednesday night. Hopefully, we can excuse the 2-button, notch lapel jacket since it's a rental and options were limited. Can't expect a 17 year-old to own their own tux, after all. I thought he turned out well given what we had to work with.....I was proud of him.
> 
> 
> 
> And then me, yesterday. Beretta shirt, Levis 501s, Bianchi belt, and Red Wing 1155s. I'm skipping Thanksgiving because it was in the 80's here and the attire reflected that.


Kudos to your son on his attire. It appears to me that his date for the evening was a lucky lady. Regarding your second photo, great accessories with your rig for the day!


----------



## stcolumba

First Sunday of Advent.

I hope that Flairball's wrist feels better, soon.


----------



## Flairball

Got ot in a bit of pre-football dog training.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Gloomy day out so I needed a little color.

Shandon charcoal flat cap
Vtg. Press 3/2 cord sack
Press OCBD
Navy BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott, if you are a 40L, send me your cord sport coat, I'll dry clean and press it for you (no charge) and send it back to you in twenty years. 

stcolumbus - great outfit and really love the scarf.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> rmpmcdermott, if you are a 40L, send me your cord sport coat, I'll dry clean and press it for you (no charge) and send it back to you in twenty years.
> 
> stcolumbus - great outfit and really love the scarf.


Ha! I'm a 44R. But it is about time to send a few coats, that one included, to the cleaners. I hate doing it to vintage sport coats, what with the chemicals and all, but it is necessary occasionally.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

E,
Very nice, classic and well coordinated. Lessons, Lessons...


----------



## fred johnson

Fairball,
You do have a nice collection of sport jackets which seem to get good use.


----------



## fred johnson

zepp,
Whats not to like with that rig, very clean and classic.. did I mention very well fitting.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
coat - RL for JCP American Living, Barbour knock-off
Jacket - 1/2 Canvas, 2 button darted Brown Harris Tweed by Palm Beach, purchased in 80"s
Shirt - Brooks PPBD Tattersall
Tie - Press
Below: Press cuffed tan cords, Bass Logans

This is the first time for two combinations new to me; sport jacket/tie under a Barbour type jacket and tweed sport jacket/tie and cords. I have historical reasons for never trying these combinations before, which I won't go into, but HTJ and others on this forum have convinced me that the looks have merit. Old habits die slowly so I will continue with limited use of this satirical direction in the future.


----------



## gamma68

^ Looking great, Fred. Please keep posting those rigs!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^^ Agreed. Great stuff Fred.

Too rainy to do much walking today, but there is a nice chill in the air so the window are open.

Pre-1962 Mavest dark green herringbone 3/2 sack
Press OCBD
Press Irish poplin tie
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## gamma68

This can't compete with rpmmcdermott's exemplary rig above, but I'm pretty pleased with this recently thrifted lambswool cardigan (with MOP buttons), made for the old Jacobson's dept. store chain. Accompanied by the Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD in Buchanan plaid, Orvis belt (barely visible) and LLB tan cords.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

gamma68 said:


> This can't compete with rpmmcdermott's exemplary rig above, but I'm pretty pleased with this recently thrifted lambswool cardigan (with MOP buttons), made for the old Jacobson's dept. store chain. Accompanied by the Lands' End "sail rigger" OCBD in Buchanan plaid, Orvis belt (barely visible) and LLB tan cords.


Don't sell yourself short! This is a fantastic casual look. Love that shirt.


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott - great rig, you have shown us some incredible 3/2 sack sport coats recently. 

Gamma68 - really like the colors - the cardigan and cords look wonderful together. And being insane about vintage architecture, I like that door and lock-set / handle (looks vintage or a great reproduction?)


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> rmpmcdermott - great rig, you have shown us some incredible 3/2 sack sport coats recently.
> 
> Gamma68 - really like the colors - the cardigan and cords look wonderful together. And being insane about vintage architecture, I like that door and lock-set / handle (looks vintage or a great reproduction?)


Many thanks!


----------



## zeppacoustic

fred johnson said:


> zepp,
> Whats not to like with that rig, very clean and classic.. did I mention very well fitting.


Thank you sir


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, rmpmcdermott and FF. I like the way the cardigan works with the shirt, which is a rather bold tartan.



Fading Fast said:


> And being insane about vintage architecture, I like that door and lock-set / handle (looks vintage or a great reproduction?)


The door and hardware are antique. We recently had some major renovations done to our home, which involved removing a wall, adding some built-in storage, refinishing floors (Douglas Fir), etc. We have just one original five-panel door in the house. I always keep my eyes peeled at garage and estate sales for old five-panel doors. In the past few years, I found a couple doors, which I kept stored in the garage. They happened to work out beautifully in our renovated space. I found the hardware for both doors at an antique salvage warehouse in Detroit.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, rmpmcdermott and FF. I like the way the cardigan works with the shirt, which is a rather bold tartan.
> 
> The door and hardware are antique. We recently had some major renovations done to our home, which involved removing a wall, adding some built-in storage, refinishing floors (Douglas Fir), etc. We have just one original five-panel door in the house. I always keep my eyes peeled at garage and estate sales for old five-panel doors. In the past few years, I found a couple doors, which I kept stored in the garage. They happened to work out beautifully in our renovated space. I found the hardware for both doors at an antique salvage warehouse in Detroit.


Love it. We are restoring a 1928 coop apartment in NYC and have found a like of vintage hardware, wood, glass, etc. It feels so good to keep the life of that stuff going and to have material from the original date of the apartment in it.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Love it. We are restoring a 1928 coop apartment in NYC and have found a like of vintage hardware, wood, glass, etc. It feels so good to keep the life of that stuff going and to have material from the original date of the apartment in it.


Not to mention that fact that antique items are of better quality than most materials produced today. Solid brass hinges as opposed to brass plated, for example.


----------



## thegovteach

fred johnson said:


> Fairball,
> You do have a nice collection of sport jackets which seem to get good use.


I agree, Flairball, you've been nailing it, literally nailing it...


----------



## Duvel

Like... with a nail and hammer?



thegovteach said:


> I agree, Flairball, you've been nailing it, literally nailing it...


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> Very nice, classic and well coordinated. Lessons, Lessons...


Thank you fred. And regarding your combination from yesterday, any of your old personal connotations aside, it looks great and I would encourage you to wear it with confidence!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Not to mention that fact that antique items are of better quality than most materials produced today. Solid brass hinges as opposed to brass plated, for example.


Funny you said that. We had to build one door for our kitchen and bought a set of reproduction hinges just in case while we kept looking for vintage ones (to match the other doors in the apartment hinges). We, fortunately, got a set of original hinges from an apartment in the building that was also renovating (but not restoring like us). Those hinges weigh at least three time as much as the new hinges and feel more stable in their pivot than the new ones.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Haven't seen fog this thick since I was hanging out in the Inner Sunset neighborhood of San Francisco. It's pretty cool. D.C. is blanketed in it today.

Mid-60s Cricketeer tweed 3/2 sack
Newer BB OCBD
Press repp
BB chinos
Wigwam huskies
Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott, the next time you stop by the fully stocked, 1950s natural shoulder, 3/2 sack sport coat store you clearly shop in regularly, would you please take me with you. This is getting stupid - how many of those incredible sport coats do you own? (It might just be that you need to tug the back down on this one; otherwise I think you might need the collar raised [or some tailoring term like that] to get rid of the line I think I see on the back, behind the collar and sneaking up the top of the shoulders. But that is a minor quibble with a great looking sport coat and outfit.)


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> rmpmcdermott, the next time you stop by the fully stocked, 1950s natural shoulder, 3/2 sack sport coat store you clearly shop in regularly, would you please take me with you. This is getting stupid - how many of those incredible sport coats do you own? (It might just be that you need to tug the back down on this one; otherwise I think you might need the collar raised [or some tailoring term like that] to get rid of the line I think I see on the back, behind the collar and sneaking up the top of the shoulders. But that is a minor quibble with a great looking sport coat and outfit.)


Yep! I need to have my tailor do a once over on this one. The sleeves need to be shortened as well. Pretty recent acquisition and I'm very excited. I just scour ebay for this stuff, though I'm moving away from that these days because I think I've wasted more money on jackets with bad measurements than I'd like to admit. Now I'm mostly saving for a Press MTM. But I am fortunate to have scored a few really good ones on Ebay.


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


> Yep! I need to have my tailor do a once over on this one. The sleeves need to be shortened as well. Pretty recent acquisition and I'm very excited. I just scour ebay for this stuff, though I'm moving away from that these days because I think I've wasted more money on jackets with bad measurements than I'd like to admit. Now I'm mostly saving for a Press MTM. But I am fortunate to have scored a few really good ones on Ebay.


eBay is a great resource for excellent tweed jackets, if (as you said) you're willing to gamble a little on fit.

I've got a vintage Mavest gun club tweed on its way now--it should be here today :happy:

I really like the colors of your Cricketeer tweed.


----------



## Duvel

One important measurement to remember when scouring eBay and other places for jackets is the waist. How a jacket measures at around the middle button is just as important as the shoulder measurement, in my opinion. I've noticed that sellers often neglect to include this vital number. I've purchased a couple of jackets that were perfect in every respect but were much too repressed in the waist for a good fit. Measure a jacket you own that fits you comfortably at the waist and use that as your guide.



rmpmcdermott said:


> Yep! I need to have my tailor do a once over on this one. The sleeves need to be shortened as well. Pretty recent acquisition and I'm very excited. I just scour ebay for this stuff, though I'm moving away from that these days because I think I've wasted more money on jackets with bad measurements than I'd like to admit. Now I'm mostly saving for a Press MTM. But I am fortunate to have scored a few really good ones on Ebay.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

gamma68 said:


> I've got a vintage Mavest gun club tweed on its way now--it should be here today :happy:
> I really like the colors of your Cricketeer tweed.


That is exciting! I've had wonderful luck with Mavest. It seems like they were similar to Cricketeer in being mid-level price range, but pretty damn good quality. Has to be to last 50+ years, I guess. Make sure to post a pic of the Mavest! I'm getting second hand excitement over here.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> One important measurement to remember when scouring eBay and other places for jackets is the waist. How a jacket measures at around the middle button is just as important as the shoulder measurement, in my opinion. I've noticed that sellers often neglect to include this vital number. I've purchased a couple of jackets that were perfect in every respect but were much too repressed in the waist for a good fit. Find a jacket that fits you comfortably at the waist and use that as your guide.


I second this. I always ask for a waist measurement. I've been burned on sack jackets that were 23" laid flat in the chest and 21" at the waist. I need 22.5" at least so it was a real bummer. In one case it was a triple patch pocket BB Makers hopsack blazer from the early 60s. That one was damn heartbreaking.


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


> I second this. I always ask for a waist measurement. I've been burned on sack jackets that were 23" laid flat in the chest and 21" at the waist. I need 22.5" at least so it was a real bummer. In one case it was a triple patch pocket BB Makers hopsack blazer from the early 60s. That one was damn heartbreaking.


This is true. But the waist is also an easy area to alter, provided enough fabric is available.

My hierarchy is: shoulders, chest, length. If those match my requirements, then I look at sleeve length and waist.

If a jacket is off .5" in the shoulders or is .5" short, I move along quickly. I do use a tailor who has done _exemplary _shoulder work for me, but it's not cheap. In one instance I had a long jacket shortened with excellent results, but again, it's not cheap.

rpmmcdermott, I'll post a pic of the Mavest once it arrives. I agree that those jackets are solid mid-level vintage offerings. Perhaps underrated. I flipped a Mavest blackwatch jacket recently that was quite nice.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Ensiferous, fantastic. I particularly like the bottom photo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage triple-patch 3/2 roll Ralph Lauren Polo flannel blazer (with throat latch)
* Brooks Brothers blue univ. stripe OCBD, Scottish cashmere sweater vest, belt (unseen), wool argyle socks
* Vintage (oval label) Jos. A. Bank wool trousers
* Briar wool/silk repp tie
* Allen Edmonds "Polo" saddle shoes


----------



## Duvel

That's nothing but great, gamma! I really enjoy the color combinations, especially the green of the sweater with the blue of the blazer and the necktie colors.


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Thank you for your encouragement, I will continue to experiment. Your look today is outstanding with the university stripe adding just the right touch. The Yale Co-Op label brought back many fond memories: I started shopping there at 15, 2nd year of high school, 1964 and continued until they closed. I used to live two blocks away and watched the construction of it and the Stiles and Morse dorms. My first purchase was a loden duffle coat and irish tweed cap. Between the "coop" and Barrie's my needs were well taken care of through high school, college and beyond until they both were gone.. Thanks for bringing back the memories.


----------



## fred johnson

Very well done gamma.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Some very good stuff in here, guys. Bravo, Gamma.

It's damn cold out here in D.C. tonight!

PressxSouthwick 3/2 navy sack blazer
Lands End wool crew neck
Press repp
Press flap pocket OCBD


----------



## Ensiferous

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Ensiferous, fantastic. I particularly like the bottom photo


Thank you, Brigadier Cheape.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,... Thanks for bringing back the memories.


fred, for me, reading nostalgic recollections like your's are some of the best things about the forum.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to every one who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves and also to those who like my pictures.

Outdoor nighttime flash photography sometimes produces odd results, like this.....

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and blue and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Metropolitan Museum Of Art tie, Viyella sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers (which have been shortened since their last appearance in one of my pictures, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards......


----------



## Flairball

A couple of on the road pics. I was fortunate enough to catch up with Shaver in Manchester for a nice tour, a few drinks, and a superb dinner.


----------



## Shaver

Thank you Flairball. It was a genuine and distinct pleasure to meet with you, a most enjoyable evening of like-minded company.

The material of that Harris is marvellously subtle - woven with fine stripes of colour which are not revealed in your photos, above.

.
.

.
.
.
.


----------



## eagle2250

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to every one who takes the time and trouble to post pictures of themselves and also to those who like my pictures.
> 
> Outdoor nighttime flash photography sometimes produces odd results, like this.....
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and blue and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Metropolitan Museum Of Art tie, Viyella sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Hebden Cord cavalry twill trousers (which have been shortened since their last appearance in one of my pictures, and Allen-Edmonds Lombards......


As always, a superb look, my friend, but it appears your friend may have taken his dieting just a bit too far(?)! LOL. Have a great day and thank you for the always creative pictures. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Thank you Flairball. It was a genuine and distinct pleasure to meet with you, a most enjoyable evening of like-minded company.
> 
> The material of that Harris is marvellously subtle - woven with fine stripes of colour which are not revealed in your photos, above.
> .


I'm really glad you guys got a chance to hang out. I reflected on why I felt that way for a few moments and it hit me - yup, you guys are both nice, so always fun to have nice people get together, but I think the bigger reason is that you broke the third wall of internet forums - you met in the real world.

Our connection on this forum - especially if you've been engaged and active on it for years - becomes regular and reasonably familiar, but it is still amorphous. Shaver over their in England (occasionally posting pictures of his youthful punk-light phase), Orange Fury (we've already seen him change jobs and his wardrobe evolve with it), Duvel (sharing his trip up to Bean's Mothership with us) and on and on (stcolumbus and his UofM colors) - it's all real but in a TV documentary sort of way. But you guys met, you're real, you did something not on line, but that started here.

Made me feel good to see a few member connect in the real world.


----------



## Shaver

^ You may be assured that you were spoken of FF, and in glowing terms, for the generosity and positivity exhibited in your post above is highly characteristic of your contributions here on AAAC.

If I am ever in New York again I shall be expecting, nay demanding, your company.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> ^ You may be assured that you were spoken of FF, and in glowing terms, for the generosity and positivity exhibited in your post above is highly characteristic of your contributions here on AAAC.
> 
> If I am ever in New York again I shall be expecting, nay demanding, your company.


It would be wonderful to meet in person. I'd be honored to show you some of our fair city.


----------



## Duvel

And please look me up if you ever venture into America's heartland, Shaver. There is alcoholic drink to be had here, even some fairly good stuff.


----------



## Shaver

I trust that you may take that as a given Duvel. I do hope that the occasion may one day come to pass.



Duvel said:


> And please look me up if you ever venture into America's heartland, Shaver. There is alcoholic drink to be had here, even some fairly good stuff.


----------



## mjo_1

Ben Silver coat
Press shirt
Hertling flannels
Alden for Brooks


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> ^ You may be assured that you were spoken of FF, and in glowing terms, for the generosity and positivity exhibited in your post above is highly characteristic of your contributions here on AAAC.
> 
> If I am ever in New York again I shall be expecting, nay demanding, your company.


Detroit is lovely in January, if you'd like to make a stop between FF and Duvel. Bring your muffler.


----------



## FLMike

mjo_1 said:


> Ben Silver coat
> Press shirt
> Hertling flannels
> Alden for Brooks


I like this a lot.


----------



## mjo_1

FLCracka said:


> I like this a lot.


Thanks! I meant to chime in on the Ben Silver thread, but I picked up this coat a few months ago during their warehouse sale which I learned of via their email. There were some good deals, but everything went very quickly. I'd definitely sign up to receive their emails if you haven't already.


----------



## Duvel

I promise to keep a bottle of Lophraig on hand for the eventuality.



Shaver said:


> I trust that you may take that as a given Duvel. I do hope that the occasion may one day come to pass.


----------



## Shaver

May I trouble you for a more detailed pic of the tantalisingly lovely looking fabric of this coat?



mjo_1 said:


> Ben Silver coat
> Press shirt
> Hertling flannels
> Alden for Brooks


----------



## mjo_1

Shaver said:


> May I trouble you for a more detailed pic of the tantalisingly lovely looking fabric of this coat?


Sure thing! 










I had a hard time trying to capture the true color on my iphone in the office. The second pic was taken at an odd angle to fool the light sensor a bit and gives a little better idea of the true color. It's a little darker brown than the photos suggest. The fabric was made by Lovat of Scotland and the coat was made in Canada for Ben Silver. I'm not entirely sure of the manufacturer, but I'd guess Empire.


----------



## Shaver

Splendid! A fine cloth. I have passed Hawick, where the Lovat mill is situated, many times on my journey to the McShaver clan.


----------



## orange fury

Cooler weather today:





PRL corduroy jacket/shirt - BB tie - LE flannels - AE Cavanaughs - JAB belt - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## FLMike

^I'm really likeing those Cavanaughs. May have to check them out.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

It has been a busy week. I apologize for the flurry of pics.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Nice coordination with the home team's colors.


----------



## Patrick06790

Head to toe LL Bean, except for Moxie ballcap and cheapo gloves.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ great iconic "Bean / Maine" look. And kudos on the Moxie cap - drank it as a kid - a bracing soda, but a classic.


----------



## Patrick06790

I tried it once. Tasted like carbonated paint thinner, filtered through a dirty sweat sock. Bracing, indeed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790 said:


> I tried it once. Tasted like carbonated paint thinner, filtered through a dirty sweat sock. Bracing, indeed.


My grandmother had it in her house, so I acquired a taste for it early, but yes, it is an acquired taste especially in today's world of sweeter, smoother sodas. But I applaud the creativity of your graphic, dyspeptic description even if I disagree.

That said, I haven't had a bottle in decade, so who knows, I might hate it today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff to both Ox and Patrick, as always!

Strolling a bit on this beautifully crisp morning.

PressxWick 3/2 navy sack blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press pig emblematic
Bean wool cardigan
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## Duvel

I had some when we ate at Moody's. I thought it was all right, really.



Fading Fast said:


> My grandmother had it in her house, so I acquired a taste for it early, but yes, it is an acquired taste especially in today's world of sweeter, smoother sodas. But I applaud the creativity of your graphic, dyspeptic description even if I disagree.
> 
> That said, I haven't had a bottle in decade, so who knows, I might hate it today.


----------



## Duvel

Great look! I think those are the same Peoples frames I wear.



rmpmcdermott said:


> Great stuff to both Ox and Patrick, as always!
> 
> Strolling a bit on this beautifully crisp morning.
> 
> PressxWick 3/2 navy sack blazer
> Press flap pocket OCBD
> Press pig emblematic
> Bean wool cardigan
> BB chinos
> Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I had some when we ate at Moody's. I thought it was all right, really.


Hopefully, you used it to wash down your third or fourth piece of pie (their pies are stupid good).


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> Great look! I think those are the same Peoples frames I wear.


Thank you, sir!


----------



## gamma68

rmpmcdermott said:


>


Very nice look. I love that blazer.


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott - love the overall outfit and particularly like the cardigan (are those leather buttons I spy?). I've been trying to incorporate more camel-hair colored items into my wardrobe as I like the Ivy pop it gives them without being "costumy" or dated as camel is still a popular color. 

I'm also intrigued by your trad digs - real hardwood floors, wonderful arched doorway (thick wall) and those cylinder-style door hinges bespeak - my guess - pre-1940s (probably '20s) architecture. Love it. Your trad style extends past your wardrobe.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> rmpmcdermott - love the overall outfit and particularly like the cardigan (are those leather buttons I spy?). I've been trying to incorporate more camel-hair colored items into my wardrobe as I like the Ivy pop it gives them without being "costumy" or dated as camel is still a popular color.
> 
> I'm also intrigued by your trad digs - real hardwood floors, wonderful arched doorway (thick wall) and those cylinder-style door hinges bespeak - my guess - pre-1940s (probably '20s) architecture. Love it. Your trad style extends past your wardrobe.


It's in an old two-story flat roof building in D.C. right next to Rock Creek Cemetery (at the actual gates) where many Ivy statesmen and diplomats are buried as well as tradly icons like Tim Russert and Gore Vidal. My girlfriend and I moved in just a few months ago and we immediately fell in love with the place. The property records say the building was erected in 1936.

Edit: Yes they are leather buttons on the vintage Bean cardigan!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

gamma68 said:


> Very nice look. I love that blazer.


Many thanks!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Fantastic stuff gents, very inspirational. Found this tie in the sale bin at the Brooks factory store among other mainline ties for $25.00 - not a tremendous deal by some standards but I'm happy with it. Brooks tie, OCBD and flannel trousers. Orvis 3/2 tweed with AE strands.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Spent the the day in East Yorkshire game shooting. Geese in the morning, driven pheasant (and a few woodcock) during the day, and ducks in the evening. Good fun. Warm, but really windy, so I ended up wearing my shell beneath my waistcoat.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

orange fury said:


> Cooler weather today:
> 
> 
> 
> PRL corduroy jacket/shirt - BB tie - LE flannels - AE Cavanaughs - JAB belt - Hamilton Baxter


Beautiful, OF!


----------



## Ensiferous

mjo, very nice.



mjo_1 said:


>


----------



## CSG

I'm guessing nobody is wearing their new Bill's Khakis?


----------



## Ensiferous

Fantastic! Have a pint of best Yorkshire brown ale for me, would you please, Flairball?



Flairball said:


> Spent the the day in East Yorkshire game shooting.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

CSG said:


> I'm guessing nobody is wearing their new Bill's Khakis?


Wrongo, I'm wearing a dark green pair od corduroys I bought a few weeks ago. That makes 6.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Indoor:
Vtg. Press cord sack
Lands End wool rag crewneck
Vtg. Press flap pocket OCBD
Press repp
BB chinos

Outdoor:
Vtg. Gloverall


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> It's in an old two-story flat roof building in D.C. right next to Rock Creek Cemetery (at the actual gates) where many Ivy statesmen and diplomats are buried as well as tradly icons like Tim Russert and Gore Vidal. My girlfriend and I moved in just a few months ago and we immediately fell in love with the place. The property records say the building was erected in 1936.
> 
> Edit: Yes they are leather buttons on the vintage Bean cardigan!


Great story / location on the apt - Gore Vidal was all over the map, but his book "Lincoln" was quite good.

It's funny, in NYC practically nothing was built in the '30s during the depression, but then, as in post '08, Washington actually grows when the rest of the country struggles as it social and fiscal programs expand and it needs people to administer them. We just purchased a pre-war apartment in NYC and, without exaggeration, 99% of what we looked at was 1929 or earlier as basically building stopped in NYC during the depression.

Love the leather buttons.

And great outfit with a killer cord sack and Gloverall above.


----------



## Duvel

Love those old NYC apartments--even though I've never set foot in one myself! My wife and I live in a 1920s-era bungalow, which, in its own right, given its woodwork, simple floorplan, and tree-lined neighborhood, feels somewhat tradly in a kind of Midwest-meets-New England kind of way. We also are surrounded on three sides by wide green space--another property owner bought the space a long time ago, and the effect is like living in the midst of an old wooded park even while living in the center of the city.

I also enjoy making the conscious choice not to "live large," to live in just the amount of space we really need and use. It also makes the place extremely energy efficient.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> Love those old NYC apartments--even though I've never set foot in one myself! My wife and I live in a 1920s-era bungalow, which, in its own right, given its woodwork, simple floorplan, and tree-lined neighborhood, feels somewhat tradly in a kind of Midwest-meets-New England kind of way. We also are surrounded on three sides by wide green space--another property owner bought the space a long time ago, and the effect is like living in the midst of an old wooded park even while living in the center of the city.
> 
> I also enjoy making the conscious choice not to "live large," to live in just the amount of space we really need and use. It also makes the place extremely energy efficient.


We are the same way and bought much less apartment than most people would say we "need" today, but we like to live modestly and haven't bought into today's meme of bigger everything.

It will be plenty big for us, but modest by current standards. Away from being more financial conservative, we like the coziness of a smaller place. Because we bought smaller, we are putting a little more money into the restoration details as it is a lot less expensive to do that than to buy more square footage (especially in this city) and, we think, we'll have a more comfortable home as the inside architecture - floors, moldings, hardware, etc. - will be vintage or high-quality reproduction that will give it a very homey feel.

Your bungalow home sounds like heaven to me - classic, comfortable and with open spaces around it.


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, FF. I failed to mention the skylights in our loft bedroom. We can look at the stars at night. 

The place is cozy. It wouldn't suit a lot of people. Then again, we're not a lot of people.


----------



## Shaver

Happy hunting, FB!



Flairball said:


> Spent the the day in East Yorkshire game shooting. Geese in the morning, driven pheasant (and a few woodcock) during the day, and ducks in the evening. Good fun. Warm, but really windy, so I ended up wearing my shell beneath my waistcoat.


----------



## WipitDC

Trad and Tobacco
SC: J. Press Harris Tweed
Sweater: BB 346
Shirt: BB PPBD
Pipe: Peterson of Dublin, St. Patrick's Day 2008 edition (shape 150)


----------



## rmpmcdermott

WipitDC said:


> Trad and Tobacco
> SC: J. Press Harris Tweed
> Sweater: BB 346
> Shirt: BB PPBD
> Pipe: Peterson of Dublin, St. Patrick's Day 2008 edition (shape 150)


Love the Press tweed. And hello from across the river!


----------



## WipitDC

Thank you! I also live across the river, Arlington specifically.



rmpmcdermott said:


> Love the Press tweed. And hello from across the river!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

WipitDC said:


> Thank you! I also live across the river, Arlington specifically.


I'm in Petworth so I'm on the other side! But good to see some people from the area.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Flairball said:


>


This is just great. A nice mix of color and pattern play. Also, that Barbour collar is rolling!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

rmpmcdermott said:


> Indoor:
> Vtg. Press cord sack
> Lands End wool rag crewneck
> Vtg. Press flap pocket OCBD
> Press repp
> BB chinos
> 
> Outdoor:
> Vtg. Gloverall


Really nice. Great duffle.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

oxford cloth button down said:


> Really nice. Great duffle.


Many thanks, Ox!


----------



## orange fury

I'm sitting on my patio in madras shorts with a La Flor Dominicana and JW black. Im jealous of you people wearing layers, this winter sucks lol.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Weekend in Morgantown, WV























Stafford Harris Tweed
BB OCBD
LE chinos
SmartWool socks
LLB Blucher mocs


----------



## orange fury

Sunday school christmas party tonight. I know this is overly Christmasy, but 'tie the season and all that:




Everyone loved the Golden Fleece with Santa hats:


Brooks cardigan/OCBD/cords - AE Jingle Bell Moks - Hamilton Jazzmaster - RL socks


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Oldsport

zeppacoustic - What is the name of the color of the LE Chinos in this photo? I have a pair of the Chestnut color, but mine are quite a bit more Orange. Thanks!



zeppacoustic said:


> Weekend in Morgantown, WV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford Harris Tweed
> BB OCBD
> LE chinos
> SmartWool socks
> LLB Blucher mocs


----------



## Duvel

I have LE _dress twills_ in this color. I think they call it French Walnut. Looks very close to this color.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Trad fit no-iron in khaki. My go-to chinos with a jacket.


----------



## Duvel

Man after mine own heart! They are for me, too. (I have them in almost every color but black.)

I encourage you to try the dress twills, too. Just slightly dressier looking due to slightly different material, and they seem to keep the crease better. Nice details, too, such as a "coin pocket" in front. https://www.landsend.com/products/mens-plain-no-iron-twill-dress-pants/id_251712?sku_0=::BLA



zeppacoustic said:


> Trad fit no-iron in khaki. *My go-to chinos with a jacket*.


----------



## gamma68

Not to derail the thread, but I don't understand the desire for non-iron pants when there is rampant disdain here for non-iron shirts.

I strongly prefer must-iron shirts. I occasionally wear non-iron shirts, but if I could have the same shirt in a must-iron fabric, I'd opt for that every time.

Based on past experience, I really can't stand the feel of non-iron pants. But perhaps manufacturers have made some improvements in recent years to hand of non-iron fabric?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Classic. Details on the pants?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

RMPM - Thanks! They are green 10 wale cords from LE. I purchased them last year or maybe the year before.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

oxford cloth button down said:


> RMPM - Thanks! They are green 10 wale cords from LE. I purchased them last year or maybe the year before.


I love green cords. Great stuff.


----------



## Flairball

Made it down to London. Not looking too terrible, considering the shirt is sticking to my back, and my boots carry more dried Yorkshire mud than I'd prefer. Sadly, while out running errands while the hotel room was readied I shopped, and browser Piccadilly, St James, and Jermyn St. with said sweat and mud. Though,.... somewhat appropriate for the Beretta gallery, and William Evans.


----------



## zeppacoustic

BB charcoal Regent suit - BB shirt
Drakes tie
AE Park Ave.


----------



## Oldsport

I also don't particularly like or need non-iron pants. However the Lands End Non-Iron Chinos, Flat Front, Tailored Fit are the only Chinos that fit me really well. I would switch to non-iron in a minute if I could be shown a pair of Chinos with the exact same tailoring and fit, and at the price point I'm able to buy the LEs with the 40% discount.

FWIW, I gave the LE Traditional Fit Lighthouse Chinos a try last week. Wanted them to work in the worst way. Failure. Those legs are ridiculously big on me. :-(



gamma68 said:


> Not to derail the thread, but I don't understand the desire for non-iron pants when there is rampant disdain here for non-iron shirts.
> 
> I strongly prefer must-iron shirts. I occasionally wear non-iron shirts, but if I could have the same shirt in a must-iron fabric, I'd opt for that every time.
> 
> Based on past experience, I really can't stand the feel of non-iron pants. But perhaps manufacturers have made some improvements in recent years to hand of non-iron fabric?


----------



## Duvel

I love 'em! And I need them! At least the ones I wear from LE. Then again, I also really like the non-iron Brooks shirts I own (although I own only must-iron OCBDs--I'm not sure what my non-iron shirts are, perhaps pinpoint or sport shirts, technically?).

The non-iron LE trouser is one of my weapons in my war against the anti-crisp. My mother started buying me "perma-press" pants when I was in grade school. Stain resistant, permanent creases. Today, I buy mainly Lands' End Dress Twill Khakis but also the chinos, both in traditional fit, no-iron versions - all cotton, but with a little something that keeps them crisp. They still some ironing, I find, so the non-iron tag is a bit of a misnomer. I think they're perfect with blazers and jackets.

So, I guess I have worn some version of the permapress pant or non-iron trouser for nigh on six decades now. I see no point in changing course now! Besides, I don't think anybody can tell. They simply look like pants that have been pressed. 

And, with all due respect for the right of every man to choose for himself, I generally don't put much stock in mean seeking or group thinking about what is or is not disdained. 



Triathlete said:


> *I also don't particularly like or need non-iron pants. However the Lands End Non-Iron Chinos, Flat Front, Tailored Fit are the only Chinos that fit me really well.* I would switch to non-iron in a minute if I could be shown a pair of Chinos with the exact same tailoring and fit, and at the price point I'm able to buy the LEs with the 40% discount.


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> I also don't particularly like or need non-iron pants. However the Lands End Non-Iron Chinos, Flat Front, Tailored Fit are the only Chinos that fit me really well. I would switch to non-iron in a minute if I could be shown a pair of Chinos with the exact same tailoring and fit, and at the price point I'm able to buy the LEs with the 40% discount.
> 
> FWIW, I gave the LE Traditional Fit Lighthouse Chinos a try last week. Wanted them to work in the worst way. Failure. Those legs are ridiculously big on me. :-(


I see, fit is definitely king and trumps fabric.

I thought LE offered its Lighthouse Chinos in tailored fit?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gamma, I was in the same boat as you and thought that non-iron trousers surely must not be canon. However, Billax jumped in and said that he too often wears non-iron trousers. I still look for must iron trousers myself, but have accepted their place in the world of Trad.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Gamma, I was in the same boat as you and thought that non-iron trousers surely must not be canon. However, Billax jumped in and said that he too often wears non-iron trousers. I still look for must iron trousers myself, but have accepted their place in the world of Trad.


Yes, now I recall Billax wearing non-iron trousers, too. Duvel's post is reminiscent of something similar Billax posted a while back on the subject.


----------



## doomx

Not sure if this qualifies as trad, but here it is 
Southwick 3-2 jacket 
CT herringbone light blue shirt 
Navy grenadine tie 
JAB pants 
AE PA in brown
















http://imgur.com/eKS60


----------



## Duvel

Great minds (and great dressers!) and all that! 



gamma68 said:


> Yes, now I recall Billax wearing non-iron trousers, too. Duvel's post is reminiscent of something similar Billax posted a while back on the subject.


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and who like my pictures.

The most beautiful car in the world and I out on a typical (for here) warm December day (around 80) in a parking lot surrounded by stores. I am looking at the store I am planning to go in to.

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, blue PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


----------



## CornoUltimo

[/URL]

yesterday morning


----------



## eagle2250

^^You had me until my eyes hit your ankles...
not sure I would pair purple pants with those blue socks. That just may constitute a sartorial no, no! Otherwise, have that jacket tailored in a bit and you're looking good.


----------



## FJW

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone who posts pictures of themselves and who like my pictures.
> 
> The most beautiful car in the world and I out on a typical (for here) warm December day (around 80) in a parking lot surrounded by stores. I am looking at the store I am planning to go in to.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, blue PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


A day without a Roycru post is like a day without sunshine!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Tough to follow that one up, Ox!

Press by Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press emblematic repp
BB chinos (looks like they need a press)
Weejuns


----------



## Oldsport

I really like this!



rmpmcdermott said:


> Tough to follow that one up, Ox!
> 
> Press by Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
> Press flap pocket OCBD
> Press emblematic repp
> BB chinos (looks like they need a press)
> Weejuns


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Triathlete said:


> I really like this!


Thanks! I was just going for simple and classic today. No fussing around.


----------



## FLMike

CornoUltimo said:


> [/URL]
> 
> yesterday morning


This looks like when a little kid puts on his dad's shoes. There's a huge gap between your feet and the sides of your shoes.


----------



## Flairball

Last day in London. Maritime museum, shopping, and a good meal are the plan.


----------



## gamma68

Some hybrid-Trad, if you'll allow me....



Inside: Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD and gray Red Fleece Shetland sweater, Orvis surcingle belt (unseen), Bills Khakis M2.





Outside: London House cashmere plaid scarf, circa late 1940s/early 1950s Woolrich Hunt Coat, L.L. Bean ragg wool socks, Red Wing Beckmans, Fox River wool gloves with deerskin palms.





I absolutely love this coat. Vintage Woolrich stands up against anything, in my view. Snagged it off eBay a couple years ago. It's in near mint condition.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Damn well put together. And pulling from both campus and country. I like it.



gamma68 said:


> Some hybrid-Trad, if you'll allow me....
> 
> Inside: Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD and gray Red Fleece Shetland sweater, Orvis surcingle belt (unseen), Bills Khakis M2.
> 
> Outside: London House cashmere plaid scarf, circa late 1940s/early 1950s Woolrich Hunt Coat, L.L. Bean ragg wool socks, Red Wing Beckmans, Fox River wool gloves with deerskin palms.
> 
> I absolutely love this coat. Vintage Woolrich stands up against anything, in my view. Snagged it off eBay a couple years ago. It's in near mint condition.


----------



## ran23

I finally got a casual light brown sport coat like that for khakis and brown flannels, it is a Aquascutum of London jacket. I needed this nice look of yours. ]









Today.[/QUOTE]


----------



## CornoUltimo

This looks like when a little kid puts on his dad's shoes. There's a huge gap between your feet and the sides of your shoes

The lighting was odd, the pants are a typical chocolate brown and the socks are closer to navy than Royal blue. The fit of the shoes is a lot better than it looks, it was probably just the way I was standing.


----------



## Dave

Hardly trad, I know:





Vineyard Vines button-down
Levi's 505 jeans
Dickies belt
Woolrich ragg wool socks (unseen)
Red Wing 875 boots (brand new)

The only reason I posted this non-trad look is because Fading Fast recently described jeans and Red Wing 875s as a "match made in heaven." So Fading Fast, if you're out there, behold!


----------



## LeeLo

Southwick Tweed
BB Shirt
New Favorite Tie
Lands End (non-iron) Chinos
AE Patriots

I think OCBD has a similar tie that he proudly sports from time to time and I know Duvel would appreciate the non-iron chinos from Land's End.

I have to admit the chinos are very comfortable and showcase a razor-sharp crease. I think I'm officially a fan (but only chinos, never for shirts).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

LeeLo said:


> Southwick Tweed
> BB Shirt
> New Favorite Tie
> Lands End (non-iron) Chinos
> AE Patriots
> 
> I think OCBD has a similar tie that he proudly sports from time to time and I know Duvel would appreciate the non-iron chinos from Land's End.
> 
> I have to admit the chinos are very comfortable and showcase a razor-sharp crease. I think I'm officially a fan (but only chinos, never for shirts).


That is the exact tie that I have and love. I like it so much that I have a back-up. Wear it in good health.


----------



## jimw

I like those boots, Dave - do they need some breaking in?

Cheers,

Jim


Dave said:


> Hardly trad, I know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines button-down
> Levi's 505 jeans
> Dickies belt
> Woolrich ragg wool socks (unseen)
> Red Wing 875 boots (brand new)
> 
> The only reason I posted this non-trad look is because Fading Fast recently described jeans and Red Wing 875s as a "match made in heaven." So Fading Fast, if you're out there, behold!


----------



## Dave

jimw said:


> I like those boots, Dave - do they need some breaking in?


Thanks, jimw! I got these boots on Sunday, so they're a long way from being truly broken in. The leather on Red Wing boots is quite stiff at first, and these 875s are no exception. Around the ankle and heel is the worst!


----------



## eagle2250

^^If you like the boots, try a pair of the low quarter design of that shoe. Every bit as comfortable (once broken in) and wear cooler during periods of warmer weather! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> That is the exact tie that I have and love. *I like it so much that I have a back-up*. Wear it in good health.


See my bold above - I do this with too many things, but when I don't, and can't replace a loved item, I am so disappointed. Hard balance to strike.


----------



## Dave

Dave said:


> Hardly trad, I know:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vineyard Vines button-down
> Levi's 505 jeans
> Dickies belt
> Woolrich ragg wool socks (unseen)
> Red Wing 875 boots (brand new)


Today I'm wearing the same jeans and shirt, so no need for new pictures of those. I'm kind of living out of a suitcase right now, hence the re-wearing of things. However, yesterday I only wore the shirt for a couple hours, so it was hardly "dirty" by this morning.

Anyway, I'm posting about today's outfit because I finally dumped that cheap-o Dickies belt in favor of a higher quality, made-in-USA belt and wanted to show it off. The brand is Silver Creek:



And I'm also wearing different boots -- Red Wing 1155s (with Dan Post Cowboy Certified boot socks underneath). I wanted to show them off too:


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Love the RW 1155s! I have had mine for nearly 15 years and just had them resoled.


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> Southwick Tweed
> BB Shirt
> New Favorite Tie
> Lands End (non-iron) Chinos
> AE Patriots
> 
> I think OCBD has a similar tie that he proudly sports from time to time and I know Duvel would appreciate the non-iron chinos from Land's End.
> 
> I have to admit the chinos are very comfortable and showcase a razor-sharp crease. I think I'm officially a fan (but only chinos, never for shirts).


Wow! This checks all the boxes. This is nicely done from top to bottom.


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> [/URL]
> 
> yesterday morning


Splendid tie and colors.


----------



## stcolumba

From a couple of days ago. Early morning at Starbucks in Grosse Pointe.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Sunday school christmas party tonight. I know this is overly Christmasy, but 'tie the season and all that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone loved the Golden Fleece with Santa hats:
> 
> 
> Brooks cardigan/OCBD/cords - AE Jingle Bell Moks - Hamilton Jazzmaster - RL socks


Great fun. Those shoes! Wow.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today, featuring OCBD with a cold.


----------



## sskim3

Haven't posted in awhile. Enjoying a beautiful fall day in the middle of December.

On a side note, first time wearing my new JPress grenadine tie. Got it for less than a meal at McDonalds at $5 at their sample sale. Sadly, it was the only grenadine tie there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

stcolumba said:


> From a couple of days ago. Early morning at Starbucks in Grosse Pointe.


StColumba, this is great. Is that a Filson Mack?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Weather has been cool enough (not "cool" necessarily, just "cool enough") to pull back out my OCBDs. Pretty straightforward:




J Crew suit - Brooks OCBD/tie - Hamilton Baxter - Parker Sonnet - AE Mora 2.0's


----------



## Dave

FlashForFreedom said:


> Love the RW 1155s! I have had mine for nearly 15 years and just had them resoled.


Thank you! I had a pair once before, stopped wearing them after about 2 years, and gave them away. Big mistake!


----------



## THORVALD

Orange Fury NICE Hamilton!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Newsroom action shot. Watch out you thieving politicians. I'm back.

Press cord sack
Press repp
Huntington OCBD
BB navy chinos
BB Alden cordovan shell cap toe oxfords


----------



## sskim3

Oh man. These rigs are great. I feel like my rig is out of place and I need to replace my tie with a repp LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

sskim3 said:


> Oh man. These rigs are great. I feel like my rig is out of place and I need to replace my tie with a repp LOL
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Repps and emblematics! Those make up about 95 percent of my ties. Honestly, it just makes it easier for me to make decision in the morning.


----------



## Flairball

Finally home. Not much going on, so I kept it casual.




Yes, the boots need a polishing.
**shoot report coming soon.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Hello men, please forgive the 2 button darted sport coat - all Brooks Brothers with a Press tie.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Racquet Club Manx Tweed.


----------



## GRH

*A knockout*

The composition over all: admirably refined. The jacket: a rock-solid foundation. What a find!


gamma68 said:


> Racquet Club Manx Tweed.


----------



## orange fury

Brooks ocbd/tie - J Crew suit - AE Jingle Bell Moks - Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## rmpmcdermott

At my other office today in the DC Council press room.

Vintage Gordon of Philadelphia hopsack 3/2 blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press repp
BB grey chinos
BB Alden shell cordovan cap toe oxfords (They need a little sprucing up)


----------



## LeeLo

Office holiday party fun today....an old thread about "what to wear with a blackwatch jacket?" surfaced not too long ago. Well here's my take - keep it simple.





Vintage JAB 3/2 Blackwatch jacket
Lands End Uni-Stripe OCBD
Lands End Year-Rounder Pants
AE Patriots


----------



## CSG

Nice to see a proper looking collar on the LE shirt. The new ones are just 3" although they are unlined like the cuffs.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

LeeLo said:


> Office holiday party fun today....an old thread about "what to wear with a blackwatch jacket?" surfaced not too long ago. Well here's my take - keep it simple.
> 
> Vintage JAB 3/2 Blackwatch jacket
> Lands End Uni-Stripe OCBD
> Lands End Year-Rounder Pants
> AE Patriots


Really like this outfit. I'm a sucker for a uni stripe OCBD. Good stuff.


----------



## gamma68

LeeLo and I got the same memo...









Vintage Jos A Bank (red label) 3/2 blackwatch sack 
Vintage yellow BB "makers" OCBD, 6-button placket, unlined collar and cuffs
Robert Talbott tie
Austin Jeffers belt
BB dress twills, cotton argyle socks (made in England)
Really old AE MacNeils

Everything thrifted except the socks.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> LeeLo and I got the same memo...
> 
> Vintage Jos A Bank (red label) 3/2 blackwatch sack
> Vintage yellow BB "makers" OCBD, 6-button placket, unlined collar and cuffs
> Robert Talbott tie
> Austin Jeffers belt
> BB dress twills, cotton argyle socks (made in England)
> Really old AE MacNeils
> 
> Everything thrifted except the socks.


Very nicely done! I want that tie!!


----------



## Oldsport

+1

QUOTE=FLCracka;1751628]Very nicely done! I want that tie!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo, your keep-it-simple look is great.

gamma, heck of a holiday combo.

An atypical jacket for me in that it is British, but I liked the fabric:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

WipitDC said:


> Trad and Tobacco
> SC: J. Press Harris Tweed
> Sweater: BB 346
> Shirt: BB PPBD
> Pipe: Peterson of Dublin, St. Patrick's Day 2008 edition (shape 150)


Meant to mention that I liked this look. Cool sweater.


----------



## FLMike

Casual holiday party this evening. Blue BB OCBD, Unknown Royal Stewart Christmas pants, Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster, Alden LHS.


----------



## Duvel

Great holiday vibe around here of late. Everyone's looking good, and I'm especially enjoying all the black watch (and feeling envious).

Here's my not-so-holiday-ish look. I'm not sure I have one--will need to investigate the closet more in depth. Here's more of a deep winter look.


----------



## Oldsport

Very nice Duvel. That jacket is great!


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you to everyone who passed me a few nice compliments. I love everything I've been seeing lately. Gamma, I like where your heads at - nice jacket and holiday emblematic.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Firehouse Christmas party, tonight. Decided that the blue blazer, and grey wool trousers would get the call up.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nicely done, Flairball. The sweater and the accessories really make the rig pop! I suspect you were among the best dressed at the party. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Dave

PRL OCBD
PRL chinos
Silver Creek belt
Dan Post Cowboy Certified boot socks
Red Wing 1155 boots


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FLCracka, Ensiferous, Duvel and LeeLo for your nice comments.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

A lot of great holiday party looks in here, guys!

Casual walkabout wear today. I seriously can't get enough of this Mavest blazer. Much like cricketeer, I think they were one of the great mid-level ivy brands of the 50s and 60s. I have two of their jackets and they're both really on point as far as all the ivy details go.

Vintage Mavest triple patch 3/2 sack blazer 
Lands End Hyde Park OCBD
BB chinos 
Shandon of Ireland grey herringbone flat cap


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, Tri! I was inspired to pick it up after reading this post last year: https://bamfstyle.com/2014/12/31/don-draper-nye-plaid-602/

A thing like that, right?!  I'm not a huge fan of Mad Men as a source of sartorial inspiration but I was impressed by the boldness of this outfit, and I'd always wanted a bold glen plaid jacket this one. If I remember correclty, it was from the Exchange.

It is a mid-1960s-vintage E.J. Peake two-button darted (without too much suppression) jacket with wool loomed in and imported from Great Britain, according to an inside label.



Triathlete said:


> Very nice Duvel. That jacket is great!


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott, love it all. I am really impressed with your passion for Ivy details (are you sure you and OCBD aren't twins separated at birth). I'm embarrassed to admit that I am not familiar with the Mavest brand, but like you, love Cricketeer (and owned a few suits from them in the '80s before their demise). With your flat cap, beard and tortoise glasses you are echoing a bit of the Irish or Russian early-1900s revolutionist look (wire-framed glasses would be even better), but it all works for you.

Duvel - I think I remember the episode that inspired your outstanding jacket purchase. "Mad Men" was almost always awesome Trad clothing porn.


----------



## stcolumba

Striving to be liturgically correct for Gaudete Sunday, Advent 3. This is as close as I can get to a rose colored tie.


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> Office holiday party fun today....an old thread about "what to wear with a blackwatch jacket?" surfaced not too long ago. Well here's my take - keep it simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage JAB 3/2 Blackwatch jacket
> Lands End Uni-Stripe OCBD
> Lands End Year-Rounder Pants
> AE Patriots


Enjoying this coat!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Racquet Club Manx Tweed.


Outstanding!


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> StColumba, this is great. Is that a Filson Mack?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Mackinaw is by Stormy Kroner, made in Michigan!


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Firehouse Christmas party, tonight. Decided that the blue blazer, and grey wool trousers would get the call up.


You wear a bow tie well, sir!


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball, that is an outstanding Christmas party outfit (and incredibly beautiful wood floors). My girlfriend's brother was a fireman for many years, and you are either going to win the best-dressed award at the party, our your firehouse dresses a lot better than his did.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> rmpmcdermott, love it all. I am really impressed with your passion for Ivy details (are you sure you and OCBD aren't twins separated at birth). I'm embarrassed to admit that I am not familiar with the Mavest brand, but like you, love Cricketeer (and owned a few suits from them in the '80s before their demise). With your flat cap, beard and tortoise glasses you are echoing a bit of the Irish or Russian early-1900s revolutionist look (wire-framed glasses would be even better), but it all works for you.


I'm not up to Ox standards, but his style is definitely a goal of mine. Also, being of Irish stock, I love the comparison to the early-1900s look! Thanks!

-Ryan Michael Paul McDermott


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very nicely done, Flairball. The sweater and the accessories really make the rig pop! I suspect you were among the best dressed at the party. :thumbs-up:





stcolumba said:


> You wear a bow tie well, sir!





Fading Fast said:


> Flairball, that is an outstanding Christmas party outfit (and incredibly beautiful wood floors). My girlfriend's brother was a fireman for many years, and you are either going to win the best-dressed award at the party, our your firehouse dresses a lot better than his did.


Thanks guys. I really had a lot of fun with this rig. That particular bow tie is essentially a holiday season only tie.

The guys I work with are not very good dressers, even when they think they are. Well, last night one of the young guys showed up in a well fit, perfectly tailored mid-grey suit with a white shirt, and a striped tie. He looked good, though I thought he could have worn a tie with a bit more contrast. When he arrived I gave him a thumbs up from across the room. He came right over, and straight away told me he wore the suit because he knew I was going to look good, and why not.

As as for the floors, they're really old, dried out, and hurting. In the spring they're coming out, and new hardwood floors are going down.


----------



## Flairball

Surprise 16th birthday party for my buddy's boy, tonight. Good fun.


----------



## LeeLo

Back to basics - it's really warm in Central Florida today.



BB Hopsack triple-patch pocket Blazer
BB OCBD
BB tie
Lands End chinos
AE Patriots


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

^^ the basics are the basics for a reason. I never get tired of that look


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ +1. I'm a sucker for triple patch pocket blazers.


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo, this is outstanding, even if "basic." Advanced techniques are the basics mastered.



LeeLo said:


> Back to basics - it's really warm in Central Florida today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

LeeLo said:


>


Very sharp. I'm still on the lookout for the perfect triple-patch blazer.


----------



## Duvel

Classic, LeeLo, and well done.

I am fortunate to own two three-patch blazers myself, a Brooks and a Ben Silver/Corbin. The three-patcher definitely elevates this classic look. I seldom use the chest pocket for a square--I usually stick my glasses there.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


> LeeLo, this is outstanding, even if "basic." Advanced techniques are the basics mastered.


+1, outstanding job LeeLo

Ensiferous, that jacket is outrageous: my personal favorite style jacket of all is the 3/2, sack, B&W herringbone tweed and yours is an outstanding version. And I love the tie.


----------



## Duvel

Ensiferous, the Christmas ducks are genius! Everything else is merely great--I enjoy the tweed/cord combination, especially.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Ensiferous said:


>


Yes! Mavest! I love it. That lapel roll is fantastic. I haven't been able to dig up much information on the company since I found my two vintage Mavests. Do you know anything about them other than how beautifully made their boom era stuff was?


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast, thank you.

Duvel, thanks, I'm glad you liked the ducks. You know you have a frivolous tie when it is only good for about two weeks out of the year.

rmp, I know very little of Mavest, but many men's shops in the day had RTW clothing produced by them.

I have seen pics, ads, and items from 1958 to 1965 that had the details: swelled edges, hook vent, natural shoulders, curving 3/2 breakline….

But by the 1970s, their stuff exhibited the typical horrid designs & fabrics of the mainstream fashion of the period, so any Ivy pieces they made previously during the heyday were done as a trend product, rather than a continuing style inherent to the label. At least some of what Mavest contributed to the Ivy look, when they were fleetingly on the bandwagon, was on-point.

There appears to have been some company presence in Paris, France, making Tyroler loden, ski jackets, other stuff...

Anyone else?


----------



## gringodaddy

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

Welcome, g-daddy. (I dislike your moniker, by the way. I mean, really?) But good looking rig. A bit monochromatic for my tastes, and I wish your trousers were a little less slim-fit looking and also cuffed, but overall, not bad. Who's the jacket?


----------



## gringodaddy

Hi. The name was a bit of a joke a few years ago. If I knew how, I'd change it. Perhaps someone can offer guidance.
Regarding the clothes: the jacket is BB. I've never tried wearing it with flannels, so I thought I'd give it a go. The poor morning light and fog really wash everything out

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

A bit boring, but oh well:


Seen: Brooks OCBD - Alynn tie 
Unseen: J Crew suit - AE Nathan's - Hamilton Jazzmaster - Christmas plaid pocket square


----------



## fred johnson

A little by the book today:
Lambs wool sweater by Uncle Ralph
BB Mini-check
Regimental tie, my only purchase from my only visit to the legendary Chipp.

Below: LLB grey flannels, Bass Logans Attached Thumbnails 
_You can't have too many pairs of yellow socks._​


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Welcome, g-daddy. (I dislike your moniker, by the way. I mean, really?) But good looking rig. A bit monochromatic for my tastes, and I wish your trousers were a little less slim-fit looking and also cuffed, but overall, not bad. Who's the jacket?


Also welcome g-daddy
I agree with Duvel except I would wish to see darker, perhaps charcoal trousers with that rig, cuffed of course.


----------



## fred johnson

o f,
Not boring at all, anything goes with a great collar roll around here and that tie is a great holiday tie, nicely knotted.;


----------



## fred johnson

fairball,
Very nice recent rigs, well coordinated and well worn.


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel said:


> Great holiday vibe around here of late. Everyone's looking good, and I'm especially enjoying all the black watch (and feeling envious).
> 
> Here's my not-so-holiday-ish look. I'm not sure I have one--will need to investigate the closet more in depth. Here's more of a deep winter look.


Duvel,
I like the look a lot, please identify the SC. There is a fine balance, for me at least, in the stripe tie/stripe shirt/patterned SC look which you have nicely achieved.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, fred. It is an E&J Peake, vintage mid-1960s, I believe. I don't know much about this maker. There's another label that names an old Pittsburgh men's store (I can't remember what it is--that jacket is at home today.) The label on the other side of the jacket says that the fabric was loomed in and imported from Great Britain.

I'd have to go back to track down the exact detail, but the seller via the exchange here found a receipt for dinner dating to that era in the side pocket! 

It's a two-button darted jacket, which is outside my usual preference, but it fits comfortably.


----------



## orange fury

Continuing the holiday tie theme:


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, so far, in your personal Santa-tie derby, my vote goes to the Santa on skies one (both are nice, but that one had a bit more oomph).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## WipitDC

This look is fantastic, OCBD.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> fairball,
> Very nice recent rigs, well coordinated and well worn.


Agreed, especially the blazer rig.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> Duvel.... the stripe tie/stripe shirt/patterned SC look which you have nicely achieved.


Agreed again, especially since I am a big admirer of the burgundy/red university stripe OCBD.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox,
That is a very nice look an that wonderful tie is a great departure from what you might normally wear, or are things-a-changing?


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Nicely done especially the jacket tie combination. I always struggle to find just the right tie to complement the darker brown family tweeds. You have hit one on the fat part of the bat my friend!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

fred johnson said:


> Ox,
> That is a very nice look an that wonderful tie is a great departure from what you might normally wear, or are things-a-changing?


Thank you. These are my normal cold weather ways. Just has not been much cold weather so far this year. I love tweed with neats, foulards, and medallions.

WipitDC - Thanks! Good to see you around here.


----------



## FiscalDean

orange fury said:


> Continuing the holiday tie theme:


Should one wear a Santa tie if they are not Santa? Oh, never mind that was the school tie discussion.


----------



## gamma68

It's getting hard to keep up with the rest of you fellows, but here goes...







* Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, blue university stripe OCBD, and cotton argyle socks
* Charles Tyrwhitt cream cotton cricket vest
* Ralph Lauren Polo emblematic tie
* Brighton burgundy belt (unseen)
* Lands' End khakis
* Eastland tassel loafers (made in Maine)


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Should one wear a Santa tie if they are not Santa? Oh, never mind that was the school tie discussion.




And great use a tennis sweater Gamma.


----------



## Duvel

Should one wear a tennis sweater if one is not holding a tennis racket? 

Looks great, gamma!


----------



## LeeLo

Brigadier Cheape, rmpmcdermott, Ensiferous, gamma68, Duvel, and Fading Fast - thank you for your praise and kind words. You guys are awesome. I've learned so much from all of you since joining the forum and I'm happy to put it to good use.


----------



## LeeLo

Can it get much better than this...I don't think so. I love a dark brown tweed.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## LeeLo

Well done! This is a very classy look.



gamma68 said:


> It's getting hard to keep up with the rest of you fellows, but here goes...


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Ox, Ensif and Gamma are all pretty much perfect in those last few outfits. Amazing stuff, guys. Ox - I was thinking about breaking out a blue and green Press medallion tie tomorrow and I think you just convinced me.


----------



## LeeLo

Pink and tweed are a fantastic combo. Well played.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I was wearing a different tie at work today and when I got home and saw Ox and Ensif's medallion I got inspired to pull out a tie I've only worn a couple times. I'm digging the medallion.

Vtg. Mavest green herringbone 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press blue with green medallions tie
Not shown: Grey BB chinos, wigwams, weejuns


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks fred and LeeLo.

rmp,

Great tweed. This image just sent me on a trip down memory lane:



rmpmcdermott said:


>


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

^ a trip down memory lane for this Nutmegger also. Fantastic stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, guys! I've never lived in Connecticut, but I've visited many times and have a lot of affection for it, so it was nice when the jacket arrived to see the G. Fox label.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> ^ a trip down memory lane for this Nutmegger also. Fantastic stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ensiferous said:


> Thanks fred and LeeLo.
> 
> rmp,
> 
> Great tweed. This image just sent me on a trip down memory lane:


----------



## Roycru

Like Santa, carrying bags of gifts.

Dunn & Co Harris Tweed jacket, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Brooks Brothers tie and sweater vest, Ralph Lauren Rugby pocket square and Polo trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## stcolumba

Tuesday morning and afternoon.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


This is one special tie!!!


----------



## fred johnson

All the talk in other threads about critters on ties and Bills Khakis inspired me to go by the book today.


Top:
Uncle Ralph Barbour Knock-Off
Palm Beach Harris Tweed
Press tie and OCBD

Bottom:
M1's
Uncle Ralph Ellesmere pennies
unknown striped socks


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

This is most of what I've snapped a picture of in the last two weeks:


----------



## gamma68

Lands' End white Hyde Park OCBD
Brooks Brothers Red Fleece Shetland sweater
L.L. Bean belt (unseen)
Ralph Lauren Polo tan corduroys
Orvis "Invincible" wool socks
L.L. Bean Allagash Bison handsewns 
Barbour Bedale


----------



## zeppacoustic

Holiday party tonight. Humble offering to recent stellar posts:


Brooks Brothers sack and PPBD - Robert Talbott tie - Land's End chinos - AE Strands


----------



## SquawkersMcCaw

Zeppacoustic, nice! Are those the LE tailored chinos? Do you have them tapered? I want mine to look like this, but the leg opening seems quite a bit wider.


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 suit
BB blue non-iron pinpoint
Kent & Curwen for Ben Silver tie
AE Grayson tassels
BB buckle/alligator strap


----------



## zeppacoustic

SquawkersMcCaw said:


> Zeppacoustic, nice! Are those the LE tailored chinos? Do you have them tapered? I want mine to look like this, but the leg opening seems quite a bit wider.


Thanks. They are traditional fit, unaltered besides cuffs.


----------



## gamma68

From yesterday:


----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Office Christmas party last night.

Club Monaco merino cardigan
Pendleton tie
JAB ecru ocbd

Sorry for blurry pic


----------



## rmpmcdermott

From yesterday.

Press times three for this rainy day in D.C.

PressxWick 3/2 sack blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press Irish poplin repp
Not shown: BB grey chinos and BB Alden shell cordovan cap toe oxfords


----------



## rmpmcdermott

And today. Blazers for life.

Gordon of Philadelphia hopsack 3/2 blazer
BB OCBD
Press repp
BB chinos
Wigwam huskies
Weejuns


----------



## jimw

I love the tie, Gamma - am crazy for most tartan ties, but this is really sublime. Is it a clan tartan, or something stylized?

JW


gamma68 said:


> From yesterday:


----------



## stcolumba

Friday morning with a cuppa, a hymn book, and a Kennedy rocker.

This page is laden with outstanding posts. (Not mine.) I am leaving, soon, for a Christmas dinner/party and am wearing a tartan tie similar to Gamma's. Great minds think alike?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

jimw said:


> I love the tie, Gamma - am crazy for most tartan ties, but this is really sublime. Is it a clan tartan, or something stylized?
> 
> JW


Gordon? https://www.tartanregister.gov.uk/tartanDetails.aspx?ref=1453


----------



## stcolumba

Not planned, but channeling my Inner Gamma.


----------



## Flairball

Nothing too serious, today. Getting some rain, so I'm layered up appropriately.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Gamma, great look today. I own those socks, they're one of my personal favorites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This was Thursday.


----------



## gamma68

jimw said:


> I love the tie, Gamma - am crazy for most tartan ties, but this is really sublime. Is it a clan tartan, or something stylized?JW


That's a good question. The tie is not labeled as a clan tartan, so it may be a stylized pattern. I'll take a look through my tartan books to see if it matches the Dress Gordon, as slideguitarist suggests.


----------



## jimw

It doesn't appear to be dress Gordon - perhaps closer the (ancient?) pattern pictured here, but not quite: gordon-tartan-tie-GGIBT11-GOR.jpg . Either way, I'm anxious to find out - there's a good Scottish shop up the road from me in Fergus, ON, and they have good stock. Of course, I'd just rather thrift it for $1, as with most of my other tartan ties, but now and then covetousness forces me to fish for actual bills, and not just coins!


gamma68 said:


> That's a good question. The tie is not labeled as a clan tartan, so it may be a stylized pattern. I'll take a look through my tartan books to see if it matches the Dress Gordon, as slideguitarist suggests.


----------



## Flairball

jimw said:


> It doesn't appear to be dress Gordon - perhaps closer the (ancient?) pattern pictured here, but not quite: gordon-tartan-tie-GGIBT11-GOR.jpg . Either way, I'm anxious to find out - there's a good Scottish shop up the road from me in Fergus, ON, and they have good stock. Of course, I'd just rather thrift it for $1, as with most of my other tartan ties, but now and then covetousness forces me to fish for actual bills, and not just coins!


The tartan appears to be a Blackwatch variant with a yellow over check. It is similar to the Hunting Stewart, which has a yellow and white over check. It isn't at all similar to Dress Gordon which carries a lot of white. It's probably a fashion tartan. Very handsome tartan, nonetheless.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Irish Ivy

Press blue/green herringbone (Empire)
Press Irish poplin repp
BB OCBD
Lands End crew neck
Shandon of Ireland grey herringbone flat cap


----------



## orange fury

Work yesterday and dinner/wine with friends last night:Brooks Brothers cardigan/OCBD/cords - AE Cavanaughs- Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## gamma68

jimw said:


> It doesn't appear to be dress Gordon - perhaps closer the (ancient?) pattern pictured here, but not quite: gordon-tartan-tie-GGIBT11-GOR.jpg . Either way, I'm anxious to find out - there's a good Scottish shop up the road from me in Fergus, ON, and they have good stock. Of course, I'd just rather thrift it for $1, as with most of my other tartan ties, but now and then covetousness forces me to fish for actual bills, and not just coins!


Actually, I think it is a Gordon clan tie. If not, it's awfully close.

The source is "The Clans and Tartans of Scotland" by Robert Bain.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Keeping it simple, with some Brahms


----------



## FLMike

Family Christmas function tonight:
Haspel camel hair blazer
BB Black Watch pants and 132Q
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster
Alden Color 8 Full Straps


----------



## Oldsport

@ FLCracka - So simple, so elegant ...


----------



## LeeLo

Same stuff, different day. (Except the tie and shirt)
BB Navy Blazer
Lands End Tie, Pinpoint BD, & Chinos
AE Patriots


----------



## Duvel

Brooks camel hair two-button darted jacket, Brooks ecru pinpoint, Keys & Lockwood for Armstrong's of Cedar Rapids necktie, Lands' End cuffed brown twills, J. Crew belt, burgandy PRL socks (not shown), LL Bean Blucher Mocs (not shown), Timex Easy Reader on leather strap (not shown), Oliver Peoples frames (note breast pocket).


----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


> @ FLCracka - So simple, so elegant ...


Thank you, Tri!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Chilly, chilly this morning.

Press cord 3/2 sack
Press pink flap pocket OCBD
Press repp
PRL navy sweater
Not shown: BB chinos, BB Alden shell cordovan cap toe oxfords


----------



## Duvel

Great corduroy jacket, derm!

LeeLo, outstanding! Basics always work, and you make them work well.


----------



## FLMike

Nice look, McD. 83* F here today! Was sweating in my camel hair last night.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Apologies for the poor lighting, I'll have to remember to snap a few photos in daylight. Brooks 3/2 Harris Tweed, black fleece OCBD, LE tie and flannels, LL Bean sweater vest. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> Great corduroy jacket, derm!
> 
> LeeLo, outstanding! Basics always work, and you make them work well.





FLCracka said:


> Nice look, McD. 83* F here today! Was sweating in my camel hair last night.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Patrick06790

Newsroom, deadline day for last issue of 2015. (We don't publish between Xmas and New Year's.)

Press silk blend jacket, very slouchy. LL Bean "dress chinos." AE Bradleys in pebble grain. LE sweater vest, JAB pinpoint non-iron, old Makers tie.

Xmas pageant, kid decides on stage that it is the perfect moment to dig for gold, frankincense, and/or myrrh.


----------



## Patrick06790

Can't remember if I posted this before. This is a college pal's father reading to the grandkids at Thanksgiving.


----------



## FLMike

^Well, that pretty much oozes Trad.


----------



## Duvel

Slightly tighter composition and this would be a Norman Rockwell painting.



Patrick06790 said:


> Can't remember if I posted this before. This is a college pal's father reading to the grandkids at Thanksgiving.


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks, Duvel! I like the rig that you had on today as well. Perfect late fall outfit.

I agree with you about the handsome cord jacket that derm is sporting. @rmpmcdermott - nicely done!



Duvel said:


> Great corduroy jacket, derm!
> 
> LeeLo, outstanding! Basics always work, and you make them work well.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

LeeLo said:


> Thanks, Duvel! I like the rig that you had on today as well. Perfect late fall outfit.
> 
> I agree with you about the handsome cord jacket that derm is sporting. @rmpmcdermott - nicely done!


Many thanks, LeeLo!


----------



## orange fury

Tis the season:




Pendleton Topster - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - Stafford Deacons


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, LeeLo.



LeeLo said:


> Thanks, Duvel! I like the rig that you had on today as well. Perfect late fall outfit.
> 
> I agree with you about the handsome cord jacket that derm is sporting. @rmpmcdermott - nicely done!


----------



## Duvel

Awesome jacket, OF.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


Ahh, the first sighting of a Pendleton Topster this season. Looks good, OF.


----------



## MZWilson

For tonight's city council meeting.

Jacket: thrifted 2/3 sack from a now defunct central Indiana maker. 
Pants: LL Bean
Shirt: BB Ecru OCBD (a very underused color)
Tie: vintage no-name maker. 
Shoes: Weeguns


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday, on my way home.

Nice page all. Good to see some new faces around here.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks everyone for the comments about the Topster yesterday- I don't wear them nearly often enough. Today:






PRL corduroy 3/2 - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaughs - LLB braided belt


----------



## FLMike

OF, it appears there is a small varmint eating your face.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> OF, it appears there is a small varmint eating your face.


Not a small one- I haven't shaved since October 1st for the marathon I'm doing next month. I have been able to wax the moustache into a handlebar recently- Im not entirely certain that I want to shave it when I lose the rest of the beard lol


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Love the duffle, Ox.

Today. Reporting the news for fun and not much profit.

Vtg. Mavest triple patch 3/2 sack blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press pig emblematic


----------



## FLMike

^Really like that tie and shirt combo, McD.


----------



## orange fury

rmpmcdermott said:


> Love the duffle, Ox.
> 
> Today. Reporting the news for fun and not much profit.
> 
> Vtg. Mavest triple patch 3/2 sack blazer
> Press flap pocket OCBD
> Press pig emblematic


I think this has been discussed before, but what are your glasses? OP?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

orange fury said:


> I think this has been discussed before, but what are your glasses? OP?


They're actually from Classic Specs. The Amherst model. Basically OP rip-offs for under $100. They have a setup similar to Warby Parker. I'm actually going to be buying a pair of embarrassingly expensive Tart Arnels after the new year so these will be my knock-around glasses. They've held up well for two years so far!

https://www.classicspecs.com/mens-eyeglasses/705mg/mens-eyeglasses-amherst-caramel-horn

Basically I just want to look like Arthur Schlesinger. (That sport coat...mmm)


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FLCracka said:


> ^Really like that tie and shirt combo, McD.


Thanks!


----------



## jimw

Good catch, Gamma. Either way, its a nice tartan - wear it in good health!

Jim



gamma68 said:


> Actually, I think it is a Gordon clan tie. If not, it's awfully close.
> 
> The source is "The Clans and Tartans of Scotland" by Robert Bain.


----------



## Patrick06790

File under Suit, Man in Grey Flannel


----------



## Duvel

Looking good, Patrick. And looking healthy, too. You appear to have slimmed down recently.


----------



## Duvel

File under: Wearing the Same Jacket Two Days in a Row, Meh, So What

Details? Car coat by Diplomat, PPBD by Brooks, tie by Robert Talbot for John Huber (Ames, Iowa), camel hair two-button darted by Brooks, slacks by Lands' End Khaki Twill Co.


----------



## Patrick06790

Here I am at the high school this afternoon


----------



## FLMike

All BB except Alden tassels. Shirt sleeves are a bit too short (or maybe jacket sleeves a hair long). Pretty boring, I realize. This is a new BrooksCool suit in a Fitzgerald cut (my first Fitz). It's 1/4 lined but full canvas. Should work well with the high temps down here.


----------



## CSG

Triathlete said:


> @ FLCracka - So simple, so elegant ...


So wrong without socks in the last photo.


----------



## FiscalDean

FLCracka said:


> All BB except Alden tassels. Shirt sleeves are a bit too short (or maybe jacket sleeves a hair long). Pretty boring, I realize. This is a new BrooksCool suit in a Fitzgerald cut (my first Fitz). It's 1/4 lined but full canvas. Should work well with the high temps down here.


I would not call that boring, classic understated elegance is more like it.


----------



## FLMike

FiscalDean said:


> I would not call that boring, classic understated elegance is more like it.


Thank you, FD.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Rainy day here in D.C.

Norman Hilton 3/2 grey barleycorn tweed sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press medallion tie


----------



## FLMike

CSG said:


> So wrong without socks in the last photo.


I actually wasn't wearing socks in any of the photos. Why is that wrong?


----------



## CSG

If you don't know, I can't explain it to you. Some men insist that wearing shoes without socks is a thing. Maybe at the beach or pool. In my world, if you're dressing with a coat and tie, you're wearing socks with your shoes unless you're summering at the yacht club.

I find it a silly look on men out of college, especially many years out of college. Now, that said, those are my sensibilities. If yours say sockless loafers and sockless casual shoes look good with trousers and are foot healthy, who am I to tell you differently. But unless you live where that's a thing with older men, it looks wrong and like an affectation to many of us.


----------



## FiscalDean

Patrick06790 said:


> File under Suit, Man in Grey Flannel


Have to love the gray flannel suit. Very nice.


----------



## Duvel

To each his own, of course. It is not to my tastes (socklessness). I even wear my Sperry Topsiders with socks these days in summer. I think we men need to think twice about baring our ankles and feet--while tending toward graceful and lovely on many of our female counterparts, on us they are not exactly attractive features.



CSG said:


> If you don't know, I can't explain it to you. Some men insist that wearing shoes without socks is a thing. Maybe at the beach or pool. In my world, if you're dressing with a coat and tie, you're wearing socks with your shoes unless you're summering at the yacht club.
> 
> I find it a silly look on men out of college, especially many years out of college. Now, that said, those are my sensibilities. If yours say sockless loafers and sockless casual shoes look good with trousers and are foot healthy, who am I to tell you differently. But unless you live where that's a thing with older men, it looks wrong and like an affectation to many of us.


----------



## FLMike

CSG said:


> If you don't know, I can't explain it to you. Some men insist that wearing shoes without socks is a thing. Maybe at the beach or pool. In my world, if you're dressing with a coat and tie, you're wearing socks with your shoes *unless you're summering at the yacht club*.


Well, that's where we were going.....and while it's not technically summer, it was in the 80's that day.



CSG said:


> I find it a silly look on men out of college, especially many years out of college. Now, that said, those are my sensibilities. I*f yours say sockless loafers and sockless casual shoes look good with trousers and are foot healthy, who am I to tell you differently. *


I appreciate that, but you kinda did....you told me it was "wrong".



CSG said:


> But unless you live where that's a thing with older men, it looks wrong and like an affectation to many of us.


I don't know if it's a thing with older men (I had to pause and think of whether "older men" included me...I'm still not positive), but it's my thing, and I've always viewed it as a preference deal, as you pretty much confirmed in your gracious explanation. My philosophy on socks: some weddings and most funerals (although, I do wear them with suits during the work week).

Thanks again for taking the time to explain it to me....even though you started off saying you couldn't!


----------



## niv

Every time I've been to Naples, Florida (I don't know where FLCracka is located other than it's on the same side of the state), which is a lot, sockless loafers on older guys is very common. Of course, I do that in Chicago, but that's a different story.


----------



## niv

This is the first time I've posted on this thread and I have a question. Is this too matchy? In my defense, I always keep my jacket on when wearing suspenders. It's hard to see in the photo but the cufflinks are red/navy striped silk knots.

Suit - mtm S. Cohen
Shirt, tie, cufflinks - BB
Suspenders - Trafalgar


----------



## Duvel

I think we have to be careful in fora like this about labeling a personal preference "wrong." You make that labeling by your own standards. Going sockless may not be to one's personal taste, or it may, but in any case, it's no more right or wrong than going with a Windsor knot instead of a four-in-hand.

(In full disclosure, however, I must state that I am a lifetime member of the "We Hate Jeans and Shorts" club. But that's a whole other story.)


----------



## CSG

Duvel said:


> I think we have to be careful in fora like this about labeling a personal preference "wrong." You make that labeling by your own standards. Going sockless may not be to one's personal taste, or it may, but in any case, it's no more right or wrong than going with a Windsor knot instead of a four-in-hand.
> 
> (In full disclosure, however, I must state that I am a lifetime member of the "We Hate Jeans and Shorts" club. But that's a whole other story.)


This forum is all about opinions. Some of them (like mine) are almost always correct. Some of them (like everyone else who disagrees with me) are almost always wrong.


----------



## Oldsport

There is 'always a better choice than no socks' .........



FLCracka said:


> I actually wasn't wearing socks in any of the photos. Why is that wrong?


----------



## Duvel

I know, right? There's right (me) and there's wrong (all the rest of youse). 



CSG said:


> This forum is all about opinions. Some of them (like mine) are almost always correct. Some of them (like everyone else who disagrees with me) are almost always wrong.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Duvel said:


> I think we have to be careful in fora like this about labeling a personal preference "wrong." You make that labeling by your own standards. Going sockless may not be to one's personal taste, or it may, but in any case, it's no more right or wrong than going with a Windsor knot instead of a four-in-hand.


That is if you subscribe to a postmodern view of dress


----------



## Duvel

I belong squarely in the metamodernism, or post-postmodernism, camp.



oxford cloth button down said:


> That is if you subscribe to a postmodern view of dress


----------



## Duvel

Domination of Pink (if you know what I mean)


----------



## August West

Triathlete said:


> There is 'always a better choice than no socks' .........


Socks with boat shoes just looks wrong to my eye. Some socks (rag wool) can work with camp mocs, but generally those too look better without. If it's an occasion that calls for socks, (church, office etc), I'll wear a different kind of shoe.


----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


> There is 'always a better choice than no socks' .........


Haha. Don't you mean, "Going sockless is never the best option". (Same thing, I know....just trying to keep it consistent.)

But hey, fellas, this is the Trad forum. My plaid pants and bare ankles say "GTH" to the haters so that I don't have to. Deal with it. :great:


----------



## Duvel

Ah ha! Looks wrong, perhaps, but is it really wrong? That would be the question of the day.



August West said:


> Socks with boat shoes just looks wrong to my eye. Some socks (rag wool) can work with camp mocs, but generally those too look better without. If it's an occasion that calls for socks, (church, office etc), I'll wear a different kind of shoe.


----------



## adoucett

Many apologies (if anyone cares) for my recent disappearance, work has been quite demanding lately and my online presence has been spread thin. In the spirit of the holidays I thought I would share the following, which I wore on a recent night out in Boston.

The jacket is an Anderson Little that I acquired from the exchange 3 years ago when I first joined AAAC










On a slightly more casual note, here's my beloved Beaufort being worn a couple weeks ago.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> I belong squarely in the metamodernism, or post-postmodernism, camp.


I'm more of a post-structuralist myself, especially when it comes to sport coat shoulders....


----------



## Duvel

Good to see you, adoucett! That jacket fits superbly!


----------



## orange fury

I _would_ be posting a pic of me in J Crew chinos, a Christmasy Pendleton Topster, a Brooks OCBD, and AE Jingle Bell Moks, but then the weather became this:


so now I'm on my patio in shorts and sperrys. D*mmit Houston, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## August West

Duvel said:


> Ah ha! Looks wrong, perhaps, but is it really wrong? That would be the question of the day.


 Points of view have no absolute truth or validity within themselves, but only subjective value according to differences in perception. Beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that.


----------



## Duvel

I know. I'm reading Wallace Stevens.



August West said:


> Points of view have no absolute truth or validity within themselves, but only subjective value according to differences in perception. Beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

orange fury said:


> I _would_ be posting a pic of me in J Crew chinos, a Christmasy Pendleton Topster, a Brooks OCBD, and AE Jingle Bell Moks, but then the weather became this:
> 
> 
> so now I'm on my patio in shorts and sperrys. D*mmit Houston, you're doing it wrong.


New England is not far behind you. I may have to forgo the sweater tomorrow evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Duvel

I hear ya, OF. The weather sucks. We're under a tornado watch.


----------



## August West

August West said:


> Points of view have no absolute truth or validity within themselves, but only subjective value according to differences in perception. Beauty in the eye of the beholder and all that.


his discourse on socklessness changed my life.

edit: one thing I think we can all agree on; quoting ones self is truly in bad form.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Some nice tartan stuff lately, here's a Lochcarron in Gunn tartan, courtesy of Good Will.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

CSG said:


> If you don't know, I can't explain it to you. Some men insist that wearing shoes without socks is a thing. Maybe at the beach or pool. In my world, if you're dressing with a coat and tie, you're wearing socks with your shoes unless you're summering at the yacht club.
> 
> I find it a silly look on men out of college, especially many years out of college. Now, that said, those are my sensibilities. If yours say sockless loafers and sockless casual shoes look good with trousers and are foot healthy, who am I to tell you differently. But unless you live where that's a thing with older men, it looks wrong and like an affectation to many of us.


Unless I'm wearing a suit or am working out, I rarely wear socks between June and September.


----------



## gamma68

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Some nice tartan stuff lately, here's a Lochcarron in Gunn tartan, courtesy of Good Will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is really sharp!


----------



## Robertson

Is it okay to copy?


----------



## orange fury

On the sock conversation, my personal rules:

Wearing a suit- socks
Wedding/funeral/formal event- socks
Boat shoes- no socks
Summer- no show liners with loafers (my feet sweat, and I don't want to mess up nice shoes), sockless with flip flops and espadrilles (obviously, and yes, I wear both :devil
Wearing shorts- always sockless (or no-shows- and yes, I wear shorts :devil
Winter- depends on the weather, but I've been known to wear boat shoes with chinos in the winter (my father in law buys me socks every Christmas because of this)
Seersucker/madras/linen rigs- don't socks defeat the purpose?
GTH pants/pastel chinos- pair well with "GTH ankles", as Castleberry (of Unabashedly Prep fame) so elequently put it
Jeans (which I also wear occasionally :devil- depends on the weather and my mood
Athletic shoes- socks (unless it's my NB Minimus', which are designed for sockless)

Isn't part of the fun of knowing the rules, knowing how to break them?


----------



## Duvel

Again, I keep it pretty simple. Wearing clothes? Wear socks.


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> I hear ya, OF. The weather sucks. We're under a tornado watch.


Stay safe! We're supposed to have nasty weather this weekend (which means the Hunter rain boots I bought Mrs. OF for Christmas should get immediate use)


----------



## Dave

Not really trad, but I wanted to show off a new purchase in action:







Hardwick blazer (new)
PRL button-down
Silver Creek belt
Levi's 505s
Georgia Boot socks (not visible)
Red Wing 1155s


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Here's what I got for today. Happy Christmas Eve to those who celebrate!

Press handwoven Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
BB OCBD
Press repp/emblematic tie (for when you can't decide)
Not shown: BB grey chinos, cordovan color weejuns


----------



## fred johnson

Very nice upper and a great choice of tie.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

fred johnson said:


> Very nice upper and a great choice of tie.


Thanks! I'm trying to see what shirt/tie combos work with this sport coat and this seems to do well. I couldn't capture the lower, but it's pretty standard/unremarkable.


----------



## Oldsport

Full on casual for a few office-hours today. Channeling my inner 'Ralphie'!


----------



## zeppacoustic

rmpmcdermott said:


> Here's what I got for today. Happy Christmas Eve to those who celebrate!
> 
> Press handwoven Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
> BB OCBD
> Press repp/emblematic tie (for when you can't decide)
> Not shown: BB grey chinos, cordovan color weejuns


Lovely coat! Sounds like great cloth


----------



## rmpmcdermott

zeppacoustic said:


> Lovely coat! Sounds like great cloth


Thank you! It's got a wonderful hand. Just beautiful!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Warm today, but not letting it spoil my mood









Maxwell tartan tie - Brooks argyles.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertson

Is this trad-ish?


----------



## Pentheos

Sweater: yes.
Shirt: more or less.
Tie: no (burn it).


----------



## Duvel

Agree. The sweater's good. The shirt, no, not really. The tie, I'm afraid to say, is kind of bad. 

I really like the sweater, though. Who makes it?


----------



## Robertson

Thanks for the honest feedback!

The shirt is just from the gap, so I do need better ones.

This is the sweater:


----------



## gamma68

Out for a Christmas Eve dinner:

* Brooks Brothers white OCBD
* Ralph Lauren Polo triple-patch 3/2 flannel blazer (with throat latch)
* Macclesfield silk tie with the Eucharist symbol from the Corpus Christi College (Oxford) coat of arms
* Brooks Brothers belt
* Vintage tartan trousers from MacNeil and Moore (Milwaukee/Madison) [Billax may remember this menswear shop]
* Pantherella cashmere socks
* Allen Edmonds Polo saddle shoes


----------



## Roycru




----------



## Patrick06790

Last night. Went to Trinity Lime Rock (Episcopal) to hear Mom sing in the choir. Of about 40 men, four or five guys in blazers and ties (one bow), one in orphaned suit coat and dark pants (dubious), one in black suit and black turtleneck and (moth-eaten beard), the rest in ordinary stuff. It was quite warm to no bundling up required.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Walter Denton

Christmas Eve


----------



## FlashForFreedom

Christmas Spirit:

O'Connell's Kelly Green Shetland Sweater
Bills (RIP) M2 Khakis
Alden Cigar Chukkas (sorry for the scuffs)


----------



## gamma68

Merry Christmas, everyone!





* Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, broadcloth shirt, belt (unseen) and Loro Piana wool trousers
* JCrew linen pocket square
* Vintage Lord & Taylor tartan vest (thanks TweedyDon!)
* Brittania Santa tie
* Pantherella cashmere argyle socks (unseen)
* Allen Edmonds Polo saddle shoes (unseen)


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Roycru, absolutely CLASSIC Trad. Both of ya!!
> Merry Christmas!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Merry Christmas fellas
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Post-Christmas dinner button stretching. Yikes!

Press handwoven Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press Argyle and Sutherland repp (Xmas gift from my folks)
Grey BB chinos
Alden shell cordovan cap toe oxfords


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great fit on that jacket and congrats - my favorite tie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great fit on that jacket and congrats - my favorite tie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I've been wanting an A&S tie for a while and it's just perfect with this coat!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks again to all those who post pictures and who like my pictures. Staying warm in front of a fireplace before Christmas dinner.....

Brooks Brothers blazer, OCBD shirt, and British-American Chamber Of Commerce Christmas tie, Burberry Nova Plaid pocket square (that my friend gave me for Christmas), Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes....


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


>


Priceless!


----------



## stcolumba

Christmas Eve










Christmas morn.

Peace and Good Will to all on the Forum!


----------



## zeppacoustic

gamma68 said:


> Out for a Christmas Eve dinner:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> * Ralph Lauren Polo triple-patch 3/2 flannel blazer (with throat latch)
> * Macclesfield silk tie with the Eucharist symbol from the Corpus Christi College (Oxford) coat of arms
> * Brooks Brothers belt
> * Vintage tartan trousers from MacNeil and Moore (Milwaukee/Madison) [Billax may remember this menswear shop]
> * Pantherella cashmere socks
> * Allen Edmonds Polo saddle shoes


Stellar look and fit gamma!


----------



## gamma68

Thank you, Zepp.


----------



## Fading Fast

zeppacoustic said:


> Lovely coat! Sounds like great cloth


+1 - rmp, you have an outstanding collection of sport coats.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> +1 - rmp, you have an outstanding collection of sport coats.


Indeed, and the quickest assemblage of a trad wardrobe I've ever witnessed. About six months, judging by his Instagram. The transformation is remarkable. I wouldn't have thought it was the same person if I didn't see the pictorial metamorphosis first hand. Mr. McD is a quick study!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FLCracka said:


> Indeed, and the quickest assemblage of a trad wardrobe I've ever witnessed. About six months, judging by his Instagram. The transformation is remarkable. I wouldn't have thought it was the same person if I didn't see the pictorial metamorphosis first hand. Mr. McD is a quick study!


I'd always dressed Ivy in spurts over the years, but often succumbed to the peer pressure of my hipster friends who would make fun of my blazers and button downs. Then, over the last few years, I got sober, ended a bad relationship, started a wonderfully supportive new relationship and started doing things for myself instead of the acceptance of others. I feel more comfortable in these clothes than I ever have in anything more trendy. I started six months ago with the Press cord sack jacket and a few Press buttons that I've had for years and built from that. Boy does it feel good to have clothes and a style I know I can wear for the rest of my life.

Edit: This is all to say that I've always had it my heart and that it's not a trend or phase I'm passing through. Oh and thanks for the compliments, all! Happy Boxing Day.


----------



## jimw

Robertson: to put it a bit less critically, I think you're heading in the right direction. The shawl cardigan is very nice, and the plaid tie is in keeping with the festive season, however plaids and tartans are often visibly defined by fabric. Try an actual Scottish tartan made of wool (often available at thrift stores - Locharron & Kinlock/Anderson are good quality labels), or in the summer months a decent quality cotton/linen madras is a nice casual touch.

Don't worry about the shirt being from the Gap - most of us can't dress exclusively In J Press, O'Connell's & Bill's Khakis; frankly, I would't be able to afford to hit the town and show off if I were to pin my look down to a few labels. Try to use your cunning to assemble a look that works for you - many of us do. If you have some nice keystone items of good quality & cut, it makes it so the Haggar khakis and Targyle socks aren't even evident.

Best to you - have a peaceful & prosperous year in 2016!


Robertson said:


> Is this trad-ish?


----------



## Duvel

Yeah, but... the Gap?



jimw said:


> Don't worry about the shirt being from the Gap - *most of us can't dress exclusively In J Press, O'Connell's & Bill's Khakis; *
> 
> Best to you - have a peaceful & prosperous year in 2016!


----------



## jimw

Sure .... the Gap, Fruit of the Loom, Timex .... for many of us, these are all uninspiring consumer names whose products will likely do the trick until that decent sale or thrift store find falls in one's lap. In the meantime, I won't worry about who's looking at the waistband of my underwear or refusing to accept the time of day because I'm wearing a Casio! People interested in cultivating a trad look will tackle the details in due course; either that or they have the fat billfold to spend recklessly and at will.


----------



## Duvel

I can empathize. But I would encourage looking into affordable options beyond The Gap. In my view, a GAP shirt just doesn't carry much trad style, either overall or in its details. Please don't think that you are limited to such options, because you can in fact acquire the "trad details" without a big wallet and without spending recklessly.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> I can empathize. But I would encourage looking into affordable options beyond The Gap. In my view, a GAP shirt just doesn't carry much trad style, either overall or in its details. Please don't think that you are limited to such options, because you can in fact acquire the "trad details" without a big wallet and without spending recklessly.


I agree with this. Try Uniqlo. Cheap but definitely some trad details.


----------



## jimw

I see your point here, but its an awfully slippery slope, isn't it? Unless your particular Timex comes from the '60s, then it probably has some sweatshop stink to it. Even the touchstone of the trad look, Bass Weejuns, are in no way being manufactured by overpaid labourers with great dental and vision plans.

Full disclosure: I own a pair of Weejuns and a Timex digital for outside chores. Guess I'll have to live with my conscience.

*Please, just say no to the Gap. No trad style, no quality, and we won't talk about the questionable manufacturing labor practices.

*


----------



## orange fury

Didn't get a chance to post this until now. My parents' dog was interested in my shoes:


...and wanted to take a picture:


Mrs. OF and I being festive:




Spoiler











Corbin 3/2 - Brooks OCBD/bow tie - Bills wool trousers - AE Jingle Bell Moks - Hamilton Jazzmaster

Thoroughly un-trad rest of the weekend-
Christmas day: PRL t shirt, Lululemon shorts, and NB 993's (driving to wife's grandparents for Christmas)
Today: PRL t shirt, Levi 505's, and Ariats boots (cutting up fallen trees on the property)


----------



## adoucett

A rather warm Christmas brought us to the beach. Hope everyone here had a wonderful one!


----------



## Robertson

Thank you for the help!

It's no big deal, I just picked up a white and blue button-down from a GAP outlet (actually near Toronto, lol) a few months ago when I first started learning about shirts and didn't know anything about the difference in qualities or types. I'll probably try to wear them out and buy better quality going forward.

I have mostly worn t-shirts and jeans over the years until recently. I have a couple old like-new dress shirts in the closet for years that I've never worn because I thought they always had to be dry-cleaned lol


----------



## gamma68

* Stafford Harris Tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers white OCBD
* Roxburgh wool tie
* Trafalgar belt (unseen)
* Lands' End corduroys
* Ralph Lauren Polo Fair Isle socks
* Stafford "Deacon" boots


----------



## Monocle

adoucett said:


> A rather warm Christmas brought us to the beach. Hope everyone here had a wonderful one!


Bravo AD! Bravo! Quite nice..


----------



## stcolumba

Plaid for a grey Monday.

The posts on the past few pages have all been terrific. But, Roycru steals the show!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Back to work. 
Press x Southwich 3/2 sack blazer
BB OCBD
Press A&S repp (a gift from my folks)


----------



## orange fury

Texas weather is weird: 85*F on Christmas, 35*F this morning:






Patagonia Snap-T - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaugh


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Texas weather is weird: 85*F on Christmas, 35*F this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> Patagonia Snap-T - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaugh


The fleece is certainly an eye catcher. But, those socks!!! Great fun.


----------



## adoucett

Those are some fine looking loafers and socks, not to mention your fantastic Snap-T , Sir Orange!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

My girlfriend's parents got me this tie from Sherman Pickey, a local trad store in Georgetown. It's made in Richmond, Virginia by Peter Blair. Very nice hand. I would have never chosen it on my own, but I really, really like it now that I'm wearing it. I'm not a sartorial risk taker, but this burnt orange color is pretty nice. It has these tiny four-pointed green flowers on it that dot the tie. I'm sure there's a name for it, but I don't know it.

Press cord 3/2 sack 
BB OCBD
Peter Blair tie


----------



## LeeLo

Trying out this new (to me) tie today. It's a beautiful foulard from BB and its incredibly soft to the touch.


----------



## Duvel

Great cord jacket, derm, and nice tie!

Everything looks great, LeeLo. The tie is lovely. Will you let me touch it?


----------



## Fading Fast

Rmp, nice, both the tie and the thoughtful gift - you can tell they wanted to get you something you would really enjoy, i.e., they are happy with their daughter's choice in boyfriends. 

LeeLo, I'll defer to others more knowledgeable than me (whom you can find anywhere), but that outstanding tie looks like it might be Ancient Madder which in addition to having a nice, almost muted "chalky" sheen, has a very heavy but soft touch.


----------



## Flairball

Haven't posted in a bit, mostly because I haven't put together anything noteworthy and I've been lazy about taking pics. As a lover of tartan and tweed, I must say there have been some fantastic contributions lately. Keep up the good work, gentlemen. 

Hopefully I will have a contribution to this thread soon. Probably NYE.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> Rmp, nice, both the tie and the thoughtful gift - you can tell they wanted to get you something you would really enjoy, i.e., they are happy with their daughter's choice in boyfriends.


Thank you! They are a wonderfully thoughtful family all around and I'm lucky to have become a part of it.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> Great cord jacket, derm, and nice tie!


Many thanks!


----------



## gamma68

*Alan Paine cream Scottish lambswool cardigan, leather buttons, super comfy
* Brooks Brothers cotton gingham sport shirt, with horn buttons
* Vintage Rooster brown "Cottonit" tie
* L.L. Bean belt (unseen)
* Lands' End brown corduroys


----------



## orange fury

Our office is still doing business casual through New Years, and the weather is overcast, so inaugural run of the Fair Isle:






J Crew sweater/chinos - Stafford Deacons - Brooks OCBD - LL Bean braided leather belt (unseen)


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

LeeLo said:


> Trying out this new (to me) tie today. It's a beautiful foulard from BB and its incredibly soft to the touch.


Looks like that might even be their madder. I might have the same pattern in a different colorway as a bow, but I'm not certain.

Is it sad that I have had to make a rule for myself that I'll only wear one emblematic item in a rig?

This was with gray flannels and AE Strands...










And this was on a day when my desire to tell the world to go to hell was especially strong:


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> LeeLo, I'll defer to others more knowledgeable than me (whom you can find anywhere), but that outstanding tie looks like it might be Ancient Madder which in addition to having a nice, almost muted "chalky" sheen, has a very heavy but soft touch.





Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Looks like that might even be their madder. I might have the same pattern in a different colorway as a bow, but I'm not certain.


I appreciate the compliments from everyone today. I also had a suspicion it might be an ancient madder tie but I didn't want to be that bold and make such a claim unless I was absolutely certain. It's soft, heavy, and a bit chalky as FF describes so I suppose it must be a madder. If that's the case I would be thrilled to have one as it only cost me $1.99 from the Salvation Army

Anyways, let's get to more pressing matters such as YRR's amazing GTH pants!


----------



## LeeLo

Duvel said:


> The tie is lovely. Will you let me touch it?


That'll be $2


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great find LeeLo, I was admiring the current selection of BB madder ties the other day, but not the $115 price tag. I love the chalky feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Barbour - LLB Blackwatch flannel - BB camel 8 wales - Naragannsett Leathers belt - LLB blucher mocs


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

LeeLo said:


> I appreciate the compliments from everyone today. I also had a suspicion it might be an ancient madder tie but I didn't want to be that bold and make such a claim unless I was absolutely certain. It's soft, heavy, and a bit chalky as FF describes so I suppose it must be a madder. If that's the case I would be thrilled to have one as it only cost me $1.99 from the Salvation Army
> 
> Anyways, let's get to more pressing matters such as YRR's amazing GTH pants!


Thanks! And I broke out the tie I thought was similar to yours (with a bit of rmp's thrown in) - not quite the same, but the texture surely does look similar:


----------



## LeeLo

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks! And I broke out the tie I thought was similar to yours (with a bit of rmp's thrown in) - not quite the same, but the texture surely does look similar


Nice bow-tie, It perfectly compliments that tweed. Well done overall!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Very good stuff, YRR! I like an occasional bow tie. Great flannel Zepp. Dreary day here in the District. Not much news happened, but the column inches must be filled. Off to city hall.

Press cord 3/2 sackPress OCBD
Press medallion tie
BB navy chinos
Alden shell cordovan cap toe oxfords


----------



## stcolumba

The Barbour plaid.


----------



## stcolumba

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks! And I broke out the tie I thought was similar to yours (with a bit of rmp's thrown in) - not quite the same, but the texture surely does look similar:


I love every bit of this! Great tie!


----------



## Duvel

Love that look. Are you wearing socks? (Just kidding!)



stcolumba said:


> The Barbour plaid.


----------



## ran23

I dropped by my favorite Men's Store where I bought a charcoal suit mid year. I have not had a reason to wear it yet, so today with white BD, yellow emblem Robert Talbott and burgundy Bostonian cap toes I wished them all a Happy New Year. customers in the Store, thought I worked there, I did direct them to the right locations.


----------



## jimw

That scarf! Oh my....



stcolumba said:


> The Barbour plaid.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Barbour jacket and scarf
Orvis merino sweater
J Crew OCBD
Peter Christian moleskins
Wolverine 1000 mile boots


----------



## LeeLo

Zepp, your last two rigs have been outstanding and I love everything about them. Well done, sir.


----------



## Duvel

In homage to recent threads inquiring about blazers and bright buttons...


----------



## Duvel

And, in homage to recent threads about socks, I will disclose only that I am wearing some.


----------



## gamma68

Nice looking blazer, Duvel.


----------



## Duvel

Look familiar?  Thank you, again. I have been wearing it a lot and enjoying it.



gamma68 said:


> Nice looking blazer, Duvel.


----------



## Robertson

Here's another attempt. Red stripe OCBD w/ BB tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Nice overal and really nice sweater - looks thick and comfortable.


----------



## gamma68

Robertson said:


> Here's another attempt. Red stripe OCBD w/ BB tie.
> 
> View attachment 15579


Looks great. One suggestion: remove the tie clip. It's not really needed when wearing a cardigan. And it also seems clipped fairly high (chiefly for visibility). Save it for another wearing when you want to keep your tie from flopping about.


----------



## Duvel

I like it, R.


Robertson said:


> Here's another attempt. Red stripe OCBD w/ BB tie.
> 
> View attachment 15579


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Looks great, Mr. Robertson. I agree that the tie clip should go, however. If you coax a little bit of roll out of the collar it would be perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Last day of the year and bitterly cold. A good day to snuggle up with a favorite book. May everyone enjoy a peaceful and joyous New Year

Mackinaw: Chippewa Woolen Mills
Shirt: Brooks Bros
Sweater: Howlin
Blanket: Polo


----------



## stcolumba

Robertson said:


> Here's another attempt. Red stripe OCBD w/ BB tie.


Wonderful!


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> In homage to recent threads inquiring about blazers and bright buttons...


This well defines a cheerful tie. Sharp look.


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> Last night. Went to Trinity Lime Rock (Episcopal) to hear Mom sing in the choir. Of about 40 men, four or five guys in blazers and ties (one bow), one in orphaned suit coat and dark pants (dubious), one in black suit and black turtleneck and (moth-eaten beard), the rest in ordinary stuff. It was quite warm to no bundling up required.


Loving this holiday waistcoat! Picturesque church.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you. About as close as I come to what might be called a holiday tie.



stcolumba said:


> This well defines a cheerful tie. Sharp look.


----------



## zeppacoustic

LeeLo said:


> Zepp, your last two rigs have been outstanding and I love everything about them. Well done, sir.


Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## gamma68

I hope everyone has a joyful New Year's Eve. 

Vintage 3/2 roll Van Boven tweed jacket
L.L. Bean tattersall shirt and lambswool vest
Pride of England emblematic tie
Unbranded silk pocket square


----------



## FLMike

Gamma, you have really been killing it lately. Those aspiring to build a trad wardrobe need look no further than gamma and Ensiferous as shining examples. Any void created on this forum by Billax's departure has certainly been filled, in my opinion.


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka, you're really too kind. Billax, Ensiferous, StColumba, OxfordClothButtonDown and several others are my sartorial heroes. They set the standard--I'm just trying to keep up!


----------



## Duvel

That is excellent, gamma. I am envious of the shirt, and all the rest.



gamma68 said:


> I hope everyone has a joyful New Year's Eve.
> 
> Vintage 3/2 roll Van Boven tweed jacket
> L.L. Bean tattersall shirt and lambswool vest
> Pride of England emblematic tie
> Unbranded silk pocket square


----------



## orange fury

NYE party tonight:






Bonobos velvet dinner jacket - Charles Tyrwhitt "Luxury" formal shirt - Jos A Bank tuxedo trousers/onyx studs/cummerbund - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Kent Wang linen square - Tiffany & Co cuff links - Florsheim shoes - RL OTC socks - Trafalgar braces - Tissot Desire

Also, some accessories:


Wentworth Pewter (for Kaufmann Mercantile) flask (with Johnnie Walker Black) - IM Corona "Double Corona" lighter - Davidoff Demi Tasse's - Van Cleef and Arpels "Midnight in Paris" cologne

And at the party:


Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Howard

I asked my friend if he could take a picture of me for the last day of the year since most of you were requesting me to get another picture of me so here it is, this is how I like to dress sometimes on my days off, nice and casual. My Chaps peacoat, black scarf Brooks Brothers orange dress shirt and my classic aviator sunglasses for that partly to mostly cloudy day.


----------



## Shaver

Howard you are a handsome chap! Don't forget to post this photo over on the other WAYWT thread (with upr).



Howard said:


> I asked my friend if he could take a picture of me for the last day of the year since most of you were requesting me to get another picture of me so here it is, this is how I like to dress sometimes on my days off, nice and casual. My Chaps peacoat, black scarf Brooks Brothers orange dress shirt and my classic aviator sunglasses for that partly to mostly cloudy day.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Howard you look great with a very nice trad echo. 

The peacoat is a perfect classic choice that tamps down the formality of the outfit in a good way - with your tie, you don't want to be too dressed up.

The collar roll on the shirt is outstanding (OCBD will be proud).

Happy New Years sir, you look outstanding.


----------



## gamma68

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Duvel

Sharp, Howard!



Howard said:


> I asked my friend if he could take a picture of me for the last day of the year since most of you were requesting me to get another picture of me so here it is, this is how I like to dress sometimes on my days off, nice and casual. My Chaps peacoat, black scarf Brooks Brothers orange dress shirt and my classic aviator sunglasses for that partly to mostly cloudy day.


----------



## adept

Great variation on the blazer/sport coat...!



orange fury said:


> Tis the season:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pendleton Topster - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - Stafford Deacons


----------



## adept

Still looking good...



adoucett said:


> Many apologies (if anyone cares) for my recent disappearance, work has been quite demanding lately and my online presence has been spread thin. In the spirit of the holidays I thought I would share the following, which I wore on a recent night out in Boston.
> 
> The jacket is an Anderson Little that I acquired from the exchange 3 years ago when I first joined AAAC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a slightly more casual note, here's my beloved Beaufort being worn a couple weeks ago.


----------



## adept

Reading and processing...



orange fury said:


> On the sock conversation, my personal rules:
> 
> Wearing a suit- socks
> Wedding/funeral/formal event- socks
> Boat shoes- no socks
> Summer- no show liners with loafers (my feet sweat, and I don't want to mess up nice shoes), sockless with flip flops and espadrilles (obviously, and yes, I wear both :devil
> Wearing shorts- always sockless (or no-shows- and yes, I wear shorts :devil
> Winter- depends on the weather, but I've been known to wear boat shoes with chinos in the winter (my father in law buys me socks every Christmas because of this)
> Seersucker/madras/linen rigs- don't socks defeat the purpose?
> GTH pants/pastel chinos- pair well with "GTH ankles", as Castleberry (of Unabashedly Prep fame) so elequently put it
> Jeans (which I also wear occasionally :devil- depends on the weather and my mood
> Athletic shoes- socks (unless it's my NB Minimus', which are designed for sockless)
> 
> Isn't part of the fun of knowing the rules, knowing how to break them?


----------



## adept

This look had to turn a few heads...+1



gamma68 said:


> Out for a Christmas Eve dinner:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers white OCBD
> * Ralph Lauren Polo triple-patch 3/2 flannel blazer (with throat latch)
> * Macclesfield silk tie with the Eucharist symbol from the Corpus Christi College (Oxford) coat of arms
> * Brooks Brothers belt
> * Vintage tartan trousers from MacNeil and Moore (Milwaukee/Madison) [Billax may remember this menswear shop]
> * Pantherella cashmere socks
> * Allen Edmonds Polo saddle shoes


----------



## adept

Love that tie...would be fun to build around.



rmpmcdermott said:


> My girlfriend's parents got me this tie from Sherman Pickey, a local trad store in Georgetown. It's made in Richmond, Virginia by Peter Blair. Very nice hand. I would have never chosen it on my own, but I really, really like it now that I'm wearing it. I'm not a sartorial risk taker, but this burnt orange color is pretty nice. It has these tiny four-pointed green flowers on it that dot the tie. I'm sure there's a name for it, but I don't know it.
> 
> Press cord 3/2 sack
> BB OCBD
> Peter Blair tie


----------



## rmpmcdermott

adept said:


> Love that tie...would be fun to build around.


Thank you! I'm definitely looking through my closet for more stuff to build around it. That also brings up an interesting point. Normally I wear a tie build around my jacket and trousers. It's fun to reverse that and I'd never really thought that way.


----------



## adept

I've taken to building around ties and PS's...


----------



## adept

Gentlemen, after a hiatus I looked over the last month or so and soaked up another helping of inspiration! Good show all around...

Happy New Year 'trad'-onistas...


----------



## adept

Belated, from Christmas Eve...


----------



## FiscalDean

adept said:


> This look had to turn a few heads...+1


I remember MacNeil and Moore, they had some good stuff. As I recall, they closed up shop sometime in the 70's.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> FLCracka, you're really too kind. Billax, Ensiferous, StColumba, OxfordClothButtonDown and several others are my sartorial heroes. They set the standard--I'm just trying to keep up!


Oh, you're keeping up just fine. And, speaking of StColumba, thanks to the two of you for your Wolverines putting it to the Gators today. That was a beat down, and helped to slightly dull the pain of my 'Noles losing yesterday!


----------



## Duvel

HNY, gamma! Great, classic look. Really like that scarf.



gamma68 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I asked my friend if he could take a picture of me for the last day of the year since most of you were requesting me to get another picture of me so here it is, this is how I like to dress sometimes on my days off, nice and casual. My Chaps peacoat, black scarf Brooks Brothers orange dress shirt and my classic aviator sunglasses for that partly to mostly cloudy day.


Howard, you are looking pretty darned sharp! The tie bar is a nice finishing touch. Thanks for sharing todays rig with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Happy New Year, my humble offering from running errands.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









LLBean Shetland and surcingle, BB OCBD, J Crew scarf, chinos, and socks. AE Patriots (trying to break in)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

I've finally got something share worthy. Headed up to Portland Maine with Mrs Flairball for a nice NYE dinner, and a few drinks. So, NYE rig, and first rig of the new year. Oh yeah. Hope everyone has a wonderful new year.


----------



## twosoon22

First time WYWT poster here guys. 
It was cool enough to wear a sweater for the first time in what feels like a month here. I've been ready for some cooler weather. I guess it's cool enough to wear socks as well. Haha.

Polo sweater, J Crew ocbd, BB garment dyed chinos, generic tj maxx socks, and cole haan tasles.


----------



## FLMike

^I think I used to have those same Cole Haans, back in the 90's. Those are old school! I like the outfit.


----------



## orange fury

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Happy New Year, my humble offering from running errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLBean Shetland and surcingle, BB OCBD, J Crew scarf, chinos, and socks. AE Patriots (trying to break in)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good! Good luck breaking in the Patriots, still bitter about mine lol (though I love my Cavanaughs, but still)



twosoon22 said:


> First time WYWT poster here guys.
> It was cool enough to wear a sweater for the first time in what feels like a month here. I've been ready for some cooler weather. I guess it's cool enough to wear socks as well. Haha.
> 
> Polo sweater, J Crew ocbd, BB garment dyed chinos, generic tj maxx socks, and cole haan tasles.


Love the reds!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

OF, so far they seem to be okay. Keeping fingers crossed, I read all of the horror stories but was lured in by the discounted price on the Shoe Bank. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twosoon22

FLCracka said:


> ^I think I used to have those same Cole Haans, back in the 90's. Those are old school! I like the outfit.


Thanks! 
They probably are from the 90's! I picked them up at a thrift shop a few months ago. Thew some AE conditioner/cleaner on them and they're in relatively good shape for some kicking around loafers. I'm a sucker for a good soft broken in fringe on tassels.


----------



## Fading Fast

twosoon22 said:


> ... I'm a sucker for a good soft broken in fringe on tassels.


That's a great detail - new, the fringe looks too perfect, like soldiers in formation - broken in, very casual. And nice rig overall.

And welcome.
*
Gamma* - love it, sweater, scarf and pink OCBD in the winter - showing how well pink can work in the winter.

*Brigadiere Cheape* - great errand running outfit (puts mine to shame) right down to the Fair Isle socks. And if you ever need that gorgeous oriental stored, I would happily give up a good chunk of my living room floor to store it for you and with a couple years notice - I'd ship it right back to you. 

*Flairball* - you and your wife make a wonderful looking couple - I hope NYE was fun for you guys. I love Portland - possibly the greatest number of outstanding restaurant per population of any city.

* Adept* - beautiful Christmas tie and I love that you played down the colors in the rest of your outstanding outfit to let the tie shine through.


----------



## Robertson

The coat looks great Flairball!


----------



## thegovteach

Flairball, once again, great rigs...and I wish I could have been in Portland, ME for the New Year. One of the great American cities.

BTW-Handsome couple!


----------



## Shaver

You invariably sport the styles of clothes that I would be more than happy to wear myself FB. Lovely to see your good lady.


----------



## adept

> *Adept** - *beautiful Christmas tie and I love that you played down the colors in the rest of your outstanding outfit to let the tie shine through.


Thank you, sir...


----------



## Howard

Shaver said:


> Howard you are a handsome chap! Don't forget to post this photo over on the other WAYWT thread (with upr).


Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Howard you look great with a very nice trad echo.
> 
> The peacoat is a perfect classic choice that tamps down the formality of the outfit in a good way - with your tie, you don't want to be too dressed up.
> 
> The collar roll on the shirt is outstanding (OCBD will be proud).
> 
> Happy New Years sir, you look outstanding.


Thank You for the compliment and by the way it's a clip-on tie, I'm still trying to figure out on how to tie a tie so I've been using my clip on's or zipper ties just because I'm too lazy to tie one on.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, you are looking pretty darned sharp! The tie bar is a nice finishing touch. Thanks for sharing todays rig with us. :thumbs-up:


You know Eagle, I always thought that wearing sunglasses always enhances a photo even though some people take photos with sunglasses off but to me there's a "coolness" to wearing one while someone taking a picture of you even though they hide your eyes.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Unexpectedly had to work today so I figured I'd try to look good doing it.

J. Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
Bean wool raglan crewneck
Huntington OCBD
J. Press A&S repp


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Too many fantastic looks to mention. Here's two days:


















This was with burgundy cords and dark brown chelsea boots (and I thought it was in focus):


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma, thanks for the nice words back there.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Great stuff, Ensif. Details on the jacket? Also, was it you who said once that cords are better without cuffs? I was thinking about that earlier and couldn't remember if I imagined that.


----------



## Ensiferous

rmpmcdermott said:


> ^ Great stuff, Ensif. Details on the jacket? Also, was it you who said once that cords are better without cuffs? I was thinking about that earlier and couldn't remember if I imagined that.


Thanks rmp, it's a vintage HT with an American union label.

To avoid a major conflict, please know that while I lately prefer no cuffs on my cords, that does not mean that I advocate that for anyone else, nor do I oppose anyone else's cuffed cords. Cuffs are a classic option- like them? Have them.

I used to cuff most chinos and cords, and still have many, but I have moved away for what I consider practical reasons.

All my suit & wool odd trousers are cuffed.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks rmp, it's a vintage HT with an American union label.
> 
> To avoid a major conflict, please know that while I lately prefer no cuffs on my cords, that does not mean that I advocate that for anyone else, nor do I oppose anyone else's cuffed cords. Cuffs are a classic option- like them? Have them.
> 
> I used to cuff most chinos and cords, and still have many, but I have moved away for what I consider practical reasons.
> 
> All my suit & wool odd trousers are cuffed.


Good to know it's a personal choice. I thought you had a theory behind cords with no cuffs. And I agree that generally if people like what they're wearing then they should do what feels best. Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

In my experience, cuffs on corduroys tend to catch more lint and other assorted "stuff" than non-cords, for whatever reason.

Ready for another family holiday gathering:





* Vintage Deansgate 3/2 tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD, Red Fleece Shetland Fair Isle sweater vest, and dress twill trousers
* Vintage Jos A Bank silk repp
* Trafalgar belt (unseen)


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Hard to compete with that, Gamma. The sweater vest is fantastic. Standard stuff for me today, nothing exciting.


----------



## Ensiferous

Brigadier Cheape, your standards are admirable. One of my favorite combinations. All the elements are excellent.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> Standard stuff for me today, nothing exciting.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

gamma68 said:


> In my experience, cuffs on corduroys tend to catch more lint and other assorted "stuff" than non-cords, for whatever reason.
> 
> Ready for another family holiday gathering:
> 
> * Vintage Deansgate 3/2 tweed jacket
> * Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD, Red Fleece Shetland Fair Isle sweater vest, and dress twill trousers
> * Vintage Jos A Bank silk repp
> * Trafalgar belt (unseen)


Great colors and silhouette.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


> Brigadier Cheape, your standards are admirable. One of my favorite combinations. All the elements are excellent.


+1, he is correct.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

rmpmcdermott said:


> Unexpectedly had to work today so I figured I'd try to look good doing it.
> 
> J. Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
> Bean wool raglan crewneck
> Huntington OCBD
> J. Press A&S repp


Great jacket. I love that pattern/color.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Many thanks, Ox. I'm stealing your green ideas!


----------



## Robertson

stcolumba said:


> Wonderful!


Thank you for the kind comments!


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Same kit but with a new dinner jacket. This one is from JAB and way better than I expected. It's actually true to size and does not have linebacker shoulders. If you don't already have a dinner jacket or if you aren't enamoured by the one you own now, I strongly suggest you order JAB's while they're still 75% off and fully stocked on sizes. Worry about finding an occasion to wear it later!

https://www.josbank.com/white-dinner-tuxedo-jacket#itemSelection=SIZE|38 Regular|COLOR|White


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks rmp, it's a vintage HT with an American union label.
> 
> To avoid a major conflict, please know that while I lately prefer no cuffs on my cords, that does not mean that I advocate that for anyone else, nor do I oppose anyone else's cuffed cords. Cuffs are a classic option- like them? Have them.
> 
> I used to cuff most chinos and cords, and still have many, but I have moved away for what I consider practical reasons.
> 
> All my suit & wool odd trousers are cuffed.


FWIW, I personally prefer wide wale cords without cuffs but for fine wale cords I go with cuffed. I consider fine wale dressier and therefore they should be ciffed. Wide wale are more casual in my opinion and as such should not be cuffed. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> Brigadier Cheape, your standards are admirable. One of my favorite combinations. All the elements are excellent.


+1, a classic combination, well done sir.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*










Thanks to all the compliments from my recent post. Rmp, Great jacket, I saw this in J Press yesterday. Did you pick it up during the sale? Great buy at 40% off.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Even better, I got it at 60% off. They've reduced a lot of items even further than the 40% sale.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> Thanks to all the compliments from my recent post. Rmp, Great jacket, I saw this in J Press yesterday. Did you pick it up during the sale? Great buy at 40% off.


----------



## adept

For church today...


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

^ love that tie, especially. Everything else works great together too.


----------



## adept

Brigadier Cheape said:


> ^ love that tie, especially. Everything else works great together too.


Thank you kindly...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


















Thrifted tweed jacket, Allen Solly challis tie, Polo lizard belt, and Zara shirt (the horror, I know, but the label is the worst thing about it), plus sample sale J. Press hank, brown-and-black tweed pants from Marshall's, and Cole Haan oxfords.


----------



## twosoon22

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thrifted tweed jacket.


Really like that jacket! Nice thrift find.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> Great colors and silhouette.


Thank you, sir. And thanks also to Brigadier Cheape for his nice comments.


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


>


I really like the tie. It works really well with your jacket. I have a little collection of tartan ties that I enjoy.


----------



## adept

> I really like the tie. It works really well with your jacket. I have a little collection of tartan ties that I enjoy.


Thank you, Sir...


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning.


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Hard to compete with that, Gamma. The sweater vest is fantastic. Standard stuff for me today, nothing exciting.


The combination of the camel sport coat with the wool trousers is unbeatable. Many years ago, in a store window, I saw this combination paired with a pink shirt. It was amazing.


----------



## stcolumba

adept said:


> Belated, from Christmas Eve...


Admiring your plaid tie. The entire look is first rate.


----------



## adept

stcolumba said:


> Admiring your plaid tie. The entire look is first rate.


Thank you stc, your opinion, along with the others, is much valued...


----------



## adept

For those in SE Michigan...


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> For those in SE Michigan...


Nice! Jacobson's offered quality menswear.


----------



## adept

gamma68 said:


> Nice! Jacobson's offered quality menswear.


Very true...this one was thrifted. I do miss them.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

stcolumba said:


> Sunday morning.


StColumba, thanks for the compliment. Your jacket and tie work quite well but the subtle pocket square brings it all together IMHO.


----------



## LeeLo

Finally cooled down again here in FL - tweed and flannel kind of day.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Leelo, I like your tweed. Your wearing it, given your location, gives me hope. Bye gawd, all my tweeds go in the packing boxes!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> The combination of the camel sport coat with the wool trousers is unbeatable. Many years ago, in a store window, I saw this combination paired with a pink shirt. It was amazing.


That settled it for me this morning. More later:


----------



## gamma68

It's pretty damn cold today...







Pre-1964 Pendleton wool shirt (w/cool collar loop)
Lands' End navy turtleneck and flannel-lined khakis
Orvis belt


----------



## Thegoldengent

Hello im fairly new to this but ive been following this thread for a while now maybe 4 months? Anyway im 16 and i would love to dress this way And ive got to say im amazed by the sheer elegance all of you present yourselves with. Even when you guys go casual with sweaters and khakis. It still looks grand. Great inspiration. I will soon be posting some of my pictures soon .


----------



## stcolumba

adept said:


> For those in SE Michigan...


Jakes!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thegoldengent said:


> Hello im fairly new to this but ive been following this thread for a while now maybe 4 months? Anyway im 16 and i would love to dress this way And ive got to say im amazed by the sheer elegance all of you present yourselves with. Even when you guys go casual with sweaters and khakis. It still looks grand. Great inspiration. I will soon be posting some of my pictures soon .


Welcome to the forum! Glad to see you've gained some inspiration from the finely dressed gentlemen here. I have one thought of advice: Take all criticism you might get from posting a photo as constructive. Most, if not all, will be giving suggestions to help rather than to simply criticize. Look forward to more posts and if you have any questions, don't hesitate to ask someone on here!


----------



## Flairball

Cold here, today. Not really much to show you guys, just more of the regular, but,.....I Thought you all would appreciate the Donagal tweed trousers. And, yes. I know the boots need a cleaning.




Actually, the BW scarf is kind of new. Picked it up in London last month.


----------



## Bluebird

rmpmcdermott said:


> Even better, I got it at 60% off. They've reduced a lot of items even further than the 40% sale.


I was wondering if you could comment on the sizing of your jacket. I generally wear a 42r (sometimes 40r) and am considering purchasing - does it seem to be fully cut, or would you reccomend sizing down?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Bluebird said:


> I was wondering if you could comment on the sizing of your jacket. I generally wear a 42r (sometimes 40r) and am considering purchasing - does it seem to be fully cut, or would you reccomend sizing down?


I wear a 44R and that jacket is a 44R. When I say full cut I just mean there is no waist suppression. The chest, length and shoulders are spot on for a 44R, but unlike most 2-button, darted sport coats, it hangs pretty straight. Typical 3/2 sack jacket style. So I'd say get your normal size. If you're in between 42 and 40 then I'd say size down. Any other questions, let me know!


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## FLMike

BB trousers and Saxxon wool 3/2 sack
LE pencil stripe PPBD
J Press tie
Alden color 8 belt and Full-Straps


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Balfour

LeeLo said:


> Finally cooled down again here in FL - tweed and flannel kind of day.


Splendid. I do wish I could wear repp ties, but as an Englishman I am culturally indoctrinated to wear only ones signifying institutional affiliation and I don't particularly like to do that.


----------



## LeeLo

Balfour said:


> Splendid. I do wish I could wear repp ties, but as an Englishman I am culturally indoctrinated to wear only ones signifying institutional affiliation and I don't particularly like to do that.


Thank you, Balfour!

I wish I would have known of this rule a few months ago. I was in London for a wedding last November and wore two repp ties while I was there. No one said anything to me or gave me any peculiar looks so I suppose I avoided an unfavorable scenario or conversation. However, I was unaware of the rule at the time and will not be pushing the envelope when I return.

As for your scenario, I think you just have to get a vacation home here in the states and keep a stash of repp ties to sport while you're here. I'll even contribute a few repps to get you started


----------



## LeeLo

Triathlete said:


>


Looking sharp, Triathlete!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CMDC

Picked up the new version of LLB's Norwegian sweater a few weeks back. Maiden voyage today.


----------



## Ensiferous

Great stuff from Triathele, LeeLo, FLC....


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Some great stuff all around, guys.

It was 19 degrees fahrenheit when I left the house this morning. Disheveled reporter in full effect.

Gloverall duffel
Press x Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
Press OCBD
Press A&S repp
BB putty chinos


----------



## Balfour

LeeLo said:


> Thank you, Balfour!
> 
> I wish I would have known of this rule a few months ago. I was in London for a wedding last November and wore two repp ties while I was there. No one said anything to me or gave me any peculiar looks so I suppose I avoided an unfavorable scenario or conversation. However, I was unaware of the rule at the time and will not be pushing the envelope when I return.
> 
> As for your scenario, I think you just have to get a vacation home here in the states and keep a stash of repp ties to sport while you're here. I'll even contribute a few repps to get you started


I actually divide my time between the States and England now, but even in the former I still can't seem to manage it: habits of a lifetime. I do like the look, though. Your repp in the post I quoted is excellent. Perhaps I need to pick up degree from Georgetown, as I rather like their tie as well:

https://www.samhober.com/american-c...georgetown-silk-tie-6-blue-and-dull-gray.html

Don't worry about sporting the repps here - you get a pass as an American (from anyone worth a damn, anyway) and your stripes go the other way.


----------



## sskim3

My meager contribution... This week is brutally cold... I miss the 60 degree Christmas weather LOL

LL Bean Norwegian sweater
J Press OCBD
Zegna cord pants 
Gloverall duffel coat
No brand wool scarf

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


>


I like the sweater and would like to acquire more of the LLB Norwegians in different colors. I already have the classic navy/white.


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


>


Very nice outfit - love the yellow sweater - and a great example of a fit that is not baggy or too big, but not skinny or super tight. It's a fit style I tried to accomplish for myself.


----------



## Fading Fast

CMDC said:


> Picked up the new version of LLB's Norwegian sweater a few weeks back. Maiden voyage today.


Fun iteration on the Norwegian. I bet Orange Fury will not want one.


----------



## Thegoldengent

LeeLo said:


>


Those trousers drape you very nicely. They provide a very clean line and look. Very well done


----------



## stcolumba

Filson and cat


----------



## adept

You have some pretty nice cold weather gear, stcolumba...



stcolumba said:


> Filson and cat


----------



## Howard

Thegoldengent said:


> Hello im fairly new to this but ive been following this thread for a while now maybe 4 months? Anyway im 16 and i would love to dress this way And ive got to say im amazed by the sheer elegance all of you present yourselves with. Even when you guys go casual with sweaters and khakis. It still looks grand. Great inspiration. I will soon be posting some of my pictures soon .


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> I like the sweater and would like to acquire more of the LLB Norwegians in different colors. I already have the classic navy/white.


Thanks! I actually don't have the classic. On my to do list but have too many sweaters right now to justify the purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

LeeLo and Ensiferous, perfect length on those trousers! I need to take these up by .5".

No-name Harris tweed jacket, Bill's cords, MacTavish shoes, Drake's PS, Brooks tie and shirt:


----------



## FLMike

Slide, which Bills model are those? The rise looks uncharacteristically short for BK, to my eye. Not saying they don't look fine on you, just was surprised to read they are Bills. I think the length looks fine personally.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^ They're definitely Bill's, but they were pre-owned, and there's no longer a label indicating the pattern. You're right: I have other two pairs of cords in the M2 pattern, and the rise is clearly higher. The construction here is the same: I'd have to guess that they're M3, which I otherwise avoid.


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit, must-iron PPBD, and tie
AE oxblood Strands
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster


----------



## Ensiferous

From my small collection of mid 1950s tawny black sport jackets, which includes H. Freeman & Sons, Brooks Brothers and others, is this Southwick:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I bet ya'll are getting tired of this jacket! I'm truly like a child when I get a new sport coat. I'd sleep in it if I thought I could do that without wrinkling it all to hell. Also, time for a beard trim.

Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
PRL navy v-neck
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press A&S repp
BB dark grey chins


----------



## SlideGuitarist

rmpmcdermott said:


> I bet ya'll are getting tired of this jacket!


Nope.



rmpmcdermott said:


> Also, time for a beard trim.


Yeah, probably! :great:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

SlideGuitarist said:


> Nope.
> 
> Yeah, probably! :great:


Ha! I'll definitely be taking care of that tonight! Also, hello from across river. If I wave from my roof in Petworth you might be able to see me!


----------



## LeeLo

Thegoldengent said:


> Those trousers drape you very nicely. They provide a very clean line and look. Very well done


Thank you, goldengent! And welcome!


----------



## LeeLo

SlideGuitarist said:


> LeeLo and Ensiferous, perfect length on those trousers! I need to take these up by .5".
> 
> No-name Harris tweed jacket, Bill's cords, MacTavish shoes, Drake's PS, Brooks tie and shirt:


Thanks, Slide! I think you're trousers look great, I love that color. And for a no-name tweed, that's a knockout jacket!


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


> From my small collection of mid 1950s tawny black sport jackets, which includes H. Freeman & Sons, Brooks Brothers and others, is this Southwick:


Bringing home the bacon, per ushe. If I could look half as well put together as Ensiferous, I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


> From my small collection of mid 1950s tawny black sport jackets, which includes H. Freeman & Sons, Brooks Brothers and others, is this Southwick:


Outstanding, head to toe!!


----------



## FLMike

rmpmcdermott said:


> I bet ya'll are getting tired of this jacket! I'm truly like a child when I get a new sport coat. I'd sleep in it if I thought I could do that without wrinkling it all to hell. Also, time for a beard trim.


I'm really liking the new sport coat, as well.


----------



## HerrDavid

rmpmcdermott said:


> Also, time for a beard trim.


And then your transition to the trad side will be complete! Hurrah!

You've come a long way in a short time. I look forward to seeing your future progress!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

HerrDavid said:


> And then your transition to the trad side will be complete! Hurrah!
> 
> You've come a long way in a short time. I look forward to seeing your future progress!





FLCracka said:


> I'm really liking the new sport coat, as well.


Thanks to both of you! Like I've said before, I always had ivy elements in my dress since college, but never took it full-on until about six months ago. I've learned A LOT since then thanks to this forum as well as a few others and some of the blogs. It's actually very liberating to dress conservatively!


----------



## FiscalDean

Ensiferous said:


> From my small collection of mid 1950s tawny black sport jackets, which includes H. Freeman & Sons, Brooks Brothers and others, is this Southwick:


Very well done. I haven't seen anything from Redwood and Ross in a very long time. They had a couple of stores in the Milwaukee area that I always enjoyed shopping. It's a shame they're long gone. Do you know if they were a national chain or Midwest only?


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo and FLC, thank you.

FiscalDean, thanks. Redwood & Ross had over twenty locations, but all were in the midwest.


----------



## gamma68

^ Looking superb, as always, Ensiferous.

I've thrifted have a number of Redwood & Ross ties that I enjoy quite a bit.


----------



## adept

Ensiferous said:


> LeeLo and FLC, thank you.
> 
> FiscalDean, thanks. Redwood & Ross had over twenty locations, but all were in the midwest.


I was wondering the exact same thing...great look, Ensiferous, very snappy...


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> I bet ya'll are getting tired of this jacket! I'm truly like a child when I get a new sport coat. I'd sleep in it if I thought I could do that without wrinkling it all to hell. ...


Can't say I blame you - it is a gorgeous jacket. And I've been doing the same with my much more humble Bills Khaki's Cramerton Twills (button fly), been wearing them practically every waking minute since I got them two days ago. I am not proud, but am happy.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> Can't say I blame you - it is a gorgeous jacket. And I've been doing the same with my much more humble Bills Khaki's Cramerton Twills (button fly), been wearing them practically every waking minute since I got them two days ago. I am not proud, but am happy.


Oh man, I bet those Cramertons are really nice. I'd be doing the same thing.


----------



## LeeLo

Today. Sorry for the bad lighting, forgot to take the photos in the morning so I had to settle for after work.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Great triple patch. Who makes it?


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks! It's an old Brooks '346' blazer

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

LeeLo said:


> Thanks! It's an old Brooks '346' blazer
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


Beautiful.


----------



## zeppacoustic

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content

















Stafford tweed - BB broadcloth - Orvis sweater - Tie Bar tie - LE chinos - Orvis Invincible socks (comfy!) - AE Strand


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

LeeLo- Great tie yesterday.


----------



## adoucett

Today:

Barbour Beaufort w. liner
RL Tattersall 
J.Crew moleskin trousers
Irish lambswool scarf
LL Bean Jackman mocs


----------



## GRH

Splendid, Zappacoustic!


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks gamma and Adept.

J. Press flannel blazer
BB OCBD
Polo cavalry twills, Italy
Polo wool tie
Florsheim Royal Imperials
Cat, extra large male, office supervisor, panther design


----------



## Fading Fast

Zep, jacket, tie, sweater, shirt and pocket square. HOME RUN


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you, OCBD! Great stuff all around today guys.

Trying out these new (to me) Dexter longwings today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Press x Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
Bean cardigan
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press repp
BB grey chinos


----------



## Patrick06790

"Man gesturing with cheaters at garbage can (Op. 17)"



Detail of Op. 17



Old Brooks 346 jacket
Current LL Bean light blue OCBD 
Steiger's wool tie, whatever Steiger's was
LE Drifter vest
Lambourne moleskins
Florsheim Haviland


----------



## stcolumba

Patrick06790 said:


> "Man gesturing with cheaters at garbage can (Op. 17)"
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of Op. 17
> 
> 
> 
> Old Brooks 346 jacket
> Current LL Bean light blue OCBD
> Steiger's wool tie, whatever Steiger's was
> LE Drifter vest
> Lambourne moleskins
> Florsheim Haviland


I love the lapel button!


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stafford tweed - BB broadcloth - Orvis sweater - Tie Bar tie - LE chinos - Orvis Invincible socks (comfy!) - AE Strand


That is a great tie pairing with that tweed.


----------



## zeppacoustic

GRH said:


> Splendid, Zappacoustic!





Fading Fast said:


> Zep, jacket, tie, sweater, shirt and pocket square. HOME RUN





stcolumba said:


> That is a great tie pairing with that tweed.


Thanks!


----------



## gamma68

zeppacoustic said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content


I'll echo the others in saying this rig is exemplary. Several of us have that same Harris Tweed, and you've provided more inspiration for future sweater/tie pairings. Well done!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Going out to a casual dinner tonight. I decided it was time to feel the wind on my face.

Press Donegal Mist broken bone 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press Irish poplin repp
BB grey chinos


----------



## SquawkersMcCaw

> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Incredible instant makeover! All the way trad, very impressive!


----------



## Ensiferous

rmp, you were rescued from the island! Did you take Wilson with you? 


:cool2:


Kidding. Looks great.


----------



## stcolumba

Nothing new.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Looks great St.C, the suede strands or strand lookalikes are a very nice touch


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Ensiferous said:


> rmp, you were rescued from the island! Did you take Wilson with you?
> 
> :cool2:
> 
> Kidding. Looks great.


Ha! I never go anywhere without Wilson!


----------



## adept

SquawkersMcCaw said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Incredible instant makeover! All the way trad, very impressive!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to second this...+1
Click to expand...


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Yesterday:










vintage Stanley Blacker tweed

thrifted BB madder tie and no-name Japanese scene hank

OCBD

Uniqlo cashmere vest

(not shown: navy whipcords and burgundy single monks).


----------



## adept

I like this. Color-wise, everything fits nicely, pleasing...



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage Stanley Blacker tweed
> 
> thrifted BB madder tie and no-name Japanese scene hank
> 
> OCBD
> 
> Uniqlo cashmere vest
> 
> (not shown: navy whipcords and burgundy single monks).


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Lands' End tan cable-knit Shetland sweater (Scotland)
* Viyella cotton/wool plaid shirt
* Barbour Bedale
* Johnstons of Elgin Royal Stewart lambswool scarf
...accompanied by Levi's 505 jeans and a LLB belt

Apparently this thrifted sweater is NOS. I found an "inspection" sticker on the inside that somehow made it through my hand-washing.


----------



## Patrick06790

"The Overslept Look"


----------



## Thegoldengent

Looks great love the jacket and tie. If you swapped the pink (or what looks to be a pink ocbd) with a white one youd be perfect for a role on mad men rmpmcdermott


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thegoldengent said:


> Looks great love the jacket and tie. If you swapped the pink (or what looks to be a pink ocbd) with a white one youd be perfect for a role on mad men rmpmcdermott


Thanks! I might just give that white OCBD idea a shot.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Sorry about the dull tie guys, I did not want to draw attention to myself at the funeral today.

Hat: Scala
Suit: HSM
Shirt: Belk private label 
Tie: no name brand 
PS: no name brand 
Shoes: GH Bass (I want to invest in a better pair of black cap toes... But these are only worn once every 3-4 months or so..)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thegovteach

Patrick06790 said:


> "Man gesturing with cheaters at garbage can (Op. 17)"
> 
> 
> 
> Detail of Op. 17
> 
> 
> 
> Old Brooks 346 jacket
> Current LL Bean light blue OCBD
> Steiger's wool tie, whatever Steiger's was
> LE Drifter vest
> Lambourne moleskins
> Florsheim Haviland


When I was still teaching HS, I often wore a button that said AuH2O.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sorry about the dull tie guys, I did not want to draw attention to myself at the funeral today.
> 
> Hat: Scala
> Suit: HSM
> Shirt: Belk private label
> Tie: no name brand
> PS: no name brand
> Shoes: GH Bass (I want to invest in a better pair of black cap toes... But these are only worn once every 3-4 months or so..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g[/IMG]


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Thanks, it was a half Windsor that turned out far better than I thought it would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CornoUltimo

For a half Windsor that does look really good, nice and asymmetrical, almost looks like a four in hand.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



stcolumba said:


> Nothing new.


This deserves a reposting. Outstanding as always with many great details and texture. Once again I admire your selection of pocket square.


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> This deserves a reposting. Outstanding as always with many great details and texture. Once again I admire your selection of pocket square.


Thank you, Brigadier.

Here is the clash of the patterns on a Saturday morning.









LL Bean Norwegian, LL Bean plaid flannel, Chippewa Woolen Mills Mackinaw coat


----------



## stcolumba

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Sorry about the dull tie guys, I did not want to draw attention to myself at the funeral today.
> 
> Hat: Scala
> Suit: HSM
> Shirt: Belk private label
> Tie: no name brand
> PS: no name brand
> Shoes: GH Bass (I want to invest in a better pair of black cap toes... But these are only worn once every 3-4 months or so..)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


÷//

That splendid knot on your "no name brand" tie makes it look like a million bucks.
You certainly know how to wear a hat, well.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage Lands' End tan cable-knit Shetland sweater (Scotland)
> * Viyella cotton/wool plaid shirt
> * Barbour Bedale
> * Johnstons of Elgin Royal Stewart lambswool scarf
> ...accompanied by Levi's 505 jeans and a LLB belt
> 
> Apparently this thrifted sweater is NOS. I found an "inspection" sticker on the inside that somehow made it through my hand-washing.


Henceforth, you should be known as Gamma, the Great. Absolutely brilliant color!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Gimp arm Ivy. I can't knot a tie. I tried for about a half hour and threw it across the room in frustration. Good thing it's the weekend.

Press cord 3/2 sack
PRL dark navy cotton sweater
Press OCBD
BB chinos


----------



## Duvel

It got cold out there. LL Bean vintage fisherman's cable sweater, new LL Bean flannel shirt, University of Nottingham schoolboy scarf (purchased "live" at the Bridgham & Cook "Brit" store in Freeport, Maine, over Thanksgiving vacation. The store is down the block from LL Bean. I wish I'd purchased more. Featured here: ).

I believe I'm a bit more matchy than my wonderfully mismatched trad mates today, but they inspire one!


----------



## Duvel

Donning the next layer as we prepare to venture outdoors. Provisions must be procured, i.e., more Bigfoot!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, StC, for your nice comment above.

Today....









* Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket (I never know what color to call it)
* Scott Barber cotton shirt (with MOP buttons)
* Orvis belt
* Levi's 505 jeans


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Beautiful jacket, Gamma. I'd call it barleycorn, maybe?


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Cardigan: JC Penny
Shirt: JAB
Tie: Kenneth Cole
Pants: BB
Shoes: Johnston Murphy ankle boots

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Very nice work, gamma. I feel like I'm repeating myself, lately.


----------



## Duvel

Gamma and StC, really great! Thank you for posting.


----------



## adept

The boots are gorgeous...



Kendallroberts88 said:


> Cardigan: JC Penny
> Shirt: JAB
> Tie: Kenneth Cole
> Pants: BB
> Shoes: Johnston Murphy ankle boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

The shirt is a standout...


gamma68 said:


> Thanks, StC, for your nice comment above.
> 
> Today....
> 
> * Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket (I never know what color to call it)
> * Scott Barber cotton shirt (with MOP buttons)
> * Orvis belt
> * Levi's 505 jeans


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, RMP, FLCracka, Duvel and Adept.

Upon close inspection, the HT jacket is a basketweave rather than a barleycorn. I just don't know what color to call it. Depending on the light, it can appear to be moss or burnished chestnut, sometimes touches of red, yellow and slate.

A closer view of the cloth in different lighting:



Here's another pic of the same jacket from early last year:


----------



## Kendallroberts88

adept said:


> The boots are gorgeous...


Thank you, they have proven to be versatile as I've worn them with odd trousers, chinos, cords, and jeans and quite comfortable. eBay find

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

stcolumba said:


> ÷//
> 
> That splendid knor on rohr"no name brand" tie makes it look like a million bucks.
> You certainly know how to wear a hat, well.


Thank you, the knot turned out good, the hat also is a nice hit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday: Have Bach. Will travel.

Spirit of Shetland sweater
J Press ocbd
Bach: Orgelbuchlein


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adept said:


> I like this. Color-wise, everything fits nicely, pleasing...


Thanks. I do wish the hank had a tiny bit of blue.


----------



## Monocle

stcolumba said:


> Sunday: Have Bach. Will travel.
> 
> Spirit of Shetland sweater
> J Press ocbd
> Bach: Orgelbuchlein


That..is a beautiful green.


----------



## Ensiferous

rmp, get well soon.

gamma, great combo.

Saint C, I've always admired that sweater.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Love the shoulders on that cord sack!


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> ^ Love the shoulders on that cord sack!


Yes, but not only the shoulder, the overall fit.

If I win the 1 Kabillion dollar Powerball lottery, I'm going to hire Ensiferous' tailor to be my exclusive tailor and my only directions to him will be to make my clothes fit as well as Ensiferous'.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

About 60 degrees out today with bursts of sunlight every few minutes through giant pillowy clouds. I've been going stir crazy sitting inside with my lame arm, so I went for a walk through Rock Creek Cemetery next to my house to pay a visit to Gore Vidal's grave. Again, please excuse my tie-less attire. I'm still working on figuring out how to know a tie with one hand.

Press Donegal Mist 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Shandon grey herringbone flat cap
BB stone chinos


----------



## Duvel

It's been the mcdermott/gamma/StColumba/Ensiferous show lately! You guys are the masters. I am not worthy to post any more.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Duvel said:


> It's been the mcdermott/gamma/StColumba/Ensiferous show lately! You guys are the masters. I am not worthy to post any more.


Not true! Not true! I stumbled into some good outfits here and there. I do concur with your assessment of the other three, though. Post away, Duvel!


----------



## Duvel

Well, okay... . Nothing special today. Just Sunday with ARTODAY and an LL Bean cable sweater and LL Bean flannel shirt. (Lands End chinos, Wigwam huskies, and LL Bean Allagash Bison oxfords, not pictured.)


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Wonderful! I've got some Wigwam huskies on as well!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Great minds think alike when it comes to corduroy. Here I am at the SFO airport's Emporio Rulli kiosk. Sorry about the jeans, but I'm travelling. Brooks Bros. sack + shirt, dad jeans by Lee, chambray square, lambswool Black Watch scarf that I got for Christmas (it was actually nastier in San Bruno, CA than it was when I got home to Northern VA).


----------



## adept

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not true! Not true!


Very true! Very true!


----------



## adept

Beautiful sweater...



Duvel said:


> Well, okay... . Nothing special today. Just Sunday with ARTODAY and an LL Bean cable sweater and LL Bean flannel shirt. (Lands End chinos, Wigwam huskies, and LL Bean Allagash Bison oxfords, not pictured.)


----------



## Duvel

Thank you, adept. Another LL Bean. I don't like it as much as my loden green cable but it works, I think.


----------



## adept

Coolest guy at the airport...



SlideGuitarist said:


> Great minds think alike when it comes to corduroy. Here I am at the SFO airport's Emporio Rulli kiosk. Sorry about the jeans, but I'm travelling. Brooks Bros. sack + shirt, dad jeans by Lee, chambray square, lambswool Black Watch scarf that I got for Christmas (it was actually nastier in San Bruno, CA than it was when I got home to Northern VA).


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Brigadier Cheape

LeeLo, what sneakers are those? Looks great


----------



## fred johnson

Duvel - very nice and cozy looking and , I'm sure, cozy feeling.


----------



## CornoUltimo

There've been some great rigs lately, here's my humble contribution:


----------



## LeeLo

Brigadier Cheape said:


> LeeLo, what sneakers are those? Looks great


Thanks, they're chuck taylors


----------



## gamma68

CornoUltimo said:


>


Oh, wow! I am digging the colors in your tweed jacket. Is it a two-button sack? Maker? Details, please!


----------



## orange fury

A few from the past few days. Wednesday:



J Crew suit - Robert Talbot tie - Brooks OCBD - AE Mora 2.0's

Last night at my parents' house, after the memorial service for my grandmother:






Bills Shetland - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaughs

as an aside, I don't have pics, but at the memorial service I wore a navy J Crew suit, white RL shirt, sky blue Hermes tie (my grandmother's favorite color), Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap, and AE Boardrooms. Today was a Patagonia Snap-T over a PRL polo with wheat Levi 514s and white Vans Authentics

Edit: Also, Duvel- I love that sweater.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> A few from the past few days. Wednesday:
> 
> J Crew suit - Robert Talbot tie - Brooks OCBD - AE Mora 2.0's
> 
> Last night at my parents' house, after the memorial service for my grandmother:
> 
> Bills Shetland - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaughs
> 
> as an aside, I don't have pics, but at the memorial service I wore a navy J Crew suit, white RL shirt, sky blue Hermes tie (my grandmother's favorite color), Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap, and AE Boardrooms. Today was a Patagonia Snap-T over a PRL polo with wheat Levi 514s and white Vans Authentics


Good stuff, OF, including the two outfits not pictured. I still haven't had the chance to wear my new Snap-T this season....it's been so darn warm. I also have a new Patagonia 1/4 zip Better Sweater pullover that I got for Christmas, and haven't yet worn that one either. Soon, hopefully. Also, I have a sky blue Feragammo tie that's certainly not Trad, but is one of my favorites.


----------



## CornoUltimo

gamma68 said:


> Oh, wow! I am digging the colors in your tweed jacket. Is it a two-button sack? Maker? Details, please!


Thanks! It's from Hastings, made from Harris Tweed, and has subtle darts


----------



## CornoUltimo

orange fury said:


> A few from the past few days. Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Robert Talbot tie - Brooks OCBD - AE Mora 2.0's
> 
> LQUOTE]
> My condolences Orange Fury.
> on a different note if the stripes on your tie are navy blue then I have that same tie


----------



## LeeLo

Orange Fury, my condolences to your family. Derm, I forgot to mention that I like the new clean-shaven look, it suits you well.

Today - Putting my new BB#1 striped tie to work. I can't believe I went this long without one.


----------



## eagle2250

Orange Fury: So sorry to read of your loss. 

We will keep you and yours in our prayers.


----------



## gamma68

OF, my condolences to you and your family.

LeeLo, looking sharp!

13 degrees, wind chill of -1. This weather calls for some warm gear.



Almost entirely L.L. Bean...

Flecked wool cable-knit sweater (Ireland), cotton/cashmere plaid shirt. 
Unseen: Rugged roller belt and flannel-lined khakis, Wigwam wool boot socks.


----------



## adept

I do like it when 'trad' meets 'sharp'...



LeeLo said:


> Orange Fury, my condolences to your family. Derm, I forgot to mention that I like the new clean-shaven look, it suits you well.
> 
> Today - Putting my new BB#1 striped tie to work. I can't believe I went this long without one.


----------



## Duvel

Orange Fury, my sincere condolences.


----------



## Duvel

Great sweater!



gamma68 said:


> OF, my condolences to you and your family.
> 
> LeeLo, looking sharp!
> 
> 13 degrees, wind chill of -1. This weather calls for some warm gear.
> 
> Almost entirely L.L. Bean...
> 
> Flecked wool cable-knit sweater (Ireland), cotton/cashmere plaid shirt.
> Unseen: Rugged roller belt and flannel-lined khakis, Wigwam wool boot socks.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

orange fury said:


> A few from the past few days. Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Robert Talbot tie - Brooks OCBD - AE Mora 2.0's
> 
> Last night at my parents' house, after the memorial service for my grandmother:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bills Shetland - Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaughs
> 
> as an aside, I don't have pics, but at the memorial service I wore a navy J Crew suit, white RL shirt, sky blue Hermes tie (my grandmother's favorite color), Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap, and AE Boardrooms. Today was a Patagonia Snap-T over a PRL polo with wheat Levi 514s and white Vans Authentics
> 
> Edit: Also, Duvel- I love that sweater.


Do you skate across the floor? Seriously, I've seen these loafers a few times and they don't seem to have any creases, or maybe you're a really light walker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Brooks 2-button sack (!), Brooks university stripe shirt, a rather untradly rough shantung tie, Brooks brushed twills, Drake's square. Judging from photos (of myself!), it would seem that I need a higher rise (tall, long upper body relative to legs). 

As far as the jacket's cut goes, there's an extra 10" of fabric around my waist. How much waist suppression should I consider on this jacket? "None" is an acceptable answer, as I don't really care if it's a little floppy.

Also, given how muted this jacket is, might darker trousers have created a more effective contrast?


----------



## Duvel

it looks great to me, Slide. So my answer: None!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Slide, to my eye the jacket looks like an appropriate fit for a sack. 
I prefer a longer rise also and it's a shame that the low waist style has become so prominent.
What model are those trousers?


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Slide, to my eye the jacket looks like an appropriate fit for a sack.
> I prefer a longer rise also and it's a shame that the low waist style has become so prominent.
> What model are those trousers?


They are the Clark fit brushed twills from Brooks Bros. I have about 7 pairs of Bill's M2s, and it was actually photos of myself in them that made me realize that someone with me proportions needs a longer rise.


----------



## stcolumba

Monday: Barbour, Bean, and Brooks


----------



## stcolumba

Duvel said:


> Well, okay... . Nothing special today. Just Sunday with ARTODAY and an LL Bean cable sweater and LL Bean flannel shirt. (Lands End chinos, Wigwam huskies, and LL Bean Allagash Bison oxfords, not pictured.)


Impressive looking sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> There've been some great rigs lately, here's my humble contribution:


Splendid colors that bring out the brilliance in your tweed. Superb.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

^ +1. That is a lovely tweed.


----------



## Flairball

Cold today. Had to go see an orthopedic surgeon about this wrist issue. Still looking for an answer.



debut of the new cashmere v-neck.


----------



## jimw

Nice sweater, FB - is that a shade of brown or a sort of plum?

JW



Flairball said:


> Cold today. Had to go see an orthopedic surgeon about this wrist issue. Still looking for an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> debut of the new cashmere v-neck.


----------



## Flairball

jimw said:


> Nice sweater, FB - is that a shade of brown or a sort of plum?
> 
> JW


It's brown. The pic doesn't do it justice. It's quite a rich brown.

Not sure how trad of a label it is, but it's Black Brown I stumbled upon cutting through a Lord and Taylor trying to avoid the cold. Total impulse buy. Of course it was the great sale price that drove my decision.


----------



## LeeLo

gamma & adept - thank you for your compliments yesterday. gamma and Duvel get my vote for coziest looking sweaters. I love the look of aran knits

Here's today's contribution:


----------



## eagle2250

LeeLo, your coordination of complimentary patterns and textures is exceptional...it all works to present a memorable overall look! Thanks for sharing it with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison Sack Blazer
BB red/white U stripe OCBD
Robert Talbott repp tie
Britches grey flannels
Alden/BB color 8 tassels


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> LeeLo, your coordination of complimentary patterns and textures is exceptional...it all works to present a memorable overall look! Thanks for sharing it with us. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, eagle! You're too kind.

FL Cracka - that's one nice getup you got there. Knockout choices from head to toe.


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> Thank you, eagle! You're too kind.
> 
> FL Cracka - that's one nice getup you got there. Knockout choices from head to toe.


Thank you!


----------



## gamma68

LeeLo said:


>


This is great. Argyle sweaters are hard to pair, but this is outstanding.


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


>


FLCracka has been bringing the goods lately. Well done!


----------



## gamma68

The mercury won't rise north of 17 today, so sweater week continues...







* Wool Guernsey sweater by Le Tricoteur
* Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD and flannel-lined khakis
* Orvis belt (unseen)

As one blogger put it, a Guernsey sweater is like wearing wool chain mail, in a good way. Thick, substantial and warm without being too heavy. I fully expect this sweater will last for decades.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

FLC, in my book there's nothing better than a navy blazer, grey flannels and color 8. Thanks for posting a classic.


----------



## Balfour

Brigadier Cheape said:


> FLC, in my book there's nothing better than a navy blazer, grey flannels and color 8. Thanks for posting a classic.


Agreed. Great stuff.


----------



## FLMike

Thanks, gentlemen, for the nice comments. Two things stuck in my head, though....my camera sucks and my mirror needs cleaning.


----------



## Balfour

FLCracka said:


> Thanks, gentlemen, for the nice comments. Two things stuck in my head, though....my camera sucks and my mirror needs cleaning.


Your blazer is a really good fit (especially given it's a sack) - did you have much done to it by way of alterations?


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> Your blazer is a really good fit (especially given it's a sack) - did you have much done to it by way of alterations?


I've had the blazer for a while, so I can't say with certainty what exactly I had done to it. I have very square shoulders, so my biggest OTR challenge is a nasty collar roll. Save for the collar and sleeves, I don't recall having to do much to this particular jacket.


----------



## adept

Beautiful garment. I'm a living history enthusiast and a number of years ago I had a source from across the pond for the venerable guernsey frock, correct to the early 19th century. Here is a short recitation of the item, which is a precursor to your sweater,with roots in the 16th century.


     _*The Story of the Guernsey Frock (sweaters in the western fur trade)*

The knitting industry in the British Channel Island of Guernsey dates back to the early 16th century, when licences were granted to import wool from England. After more than 400 years the traditional Guernsey is still going strong! In those early days, the Island's exports were stockings and at the peak of this trade it is believed that 10,000 pairs left the Island each week. Both
Mary 1 and Queen Elizabeth (1558 to 1603) owned articles of Guernsey knitwear. Even the unfortunate Mary Queen of Scots wore Guernsey hose at her execution.

The Guernsey sweater came into being as a garment for seamen, who required a warm, hard wearing, yet comfortable item of clothing that would resist the sea spray. So was born the now famous oiled wool Guernsey! The hard twist given to the tightly packed wool fibers in the spinning
process and the tightly knitted stitches, produced a finish that would "turn water" and repel a surprising amount of rain and spray. As one knitter boasts "With a little bit of love and care a Guernsey will practically last forever!" During the era of Sir Walter Ralegh, Governor of the Channel Island of Jersey from 1600 to 1603, a substantial amount of trade was established
between the Channel Islands and the New World, in particular Newfoundland, where the Grand Banks were fished for Cod.

The Guernsey found favour with these intrepid seafarers and, as a result, most coastal communities in the British Isles have a "Gansey" which derives from the original Guernsey . In those days, the styles had the distinctive patterns of each parish to which the wearer belonged, so that it was possible to identify an unlucky sailor by his Guernsey, should he be drowned, Nowadays, the traditional, hand finished Guernsey still retains much of the original design patterns.

The rib at the top of the sleeve is said to represent a sailing ship's rope ladder in the rigging, the raised seam across the shoulder a rope and the garter stitch panel waves breaking upon the beach. The gussets under the arm and at the neck are for ease of movement, as are the splits at the hem
This distinctive pattern has been handed down from generation to generation and the knitting skills passed from mother to daughter. Many of the expert knitters today come from old Guernsey families.

The traditional Guernseys were knitted by the womenfolk and are hand finished in their cottages to this day. However, in former times, knitting became such an industry and was so popular with the fishing and farming families, men, women and children included, that the harvesting of the "Vraic" began to be neglected. An edict was published forbidding the knitting of Guernseys during this season of collecting and spreading the seaweed (Vraic) on the land! During the time of the Napoleonic Wars, Admiral Lord Nelson recommended that the Guernsey be worn by the Royal Navy and it was at this time that the Guernsey, which until then had been knitted in the un-scoured natural wool, was dyed Navy Blue.

Although a common sailor's garment, the Guernsey Frock was carried as an inventory item at Fort Hall in the 1830s, and ledgers note the sale of them to men working out of that establishment.

To locate references to these items in the far west, see Book of Buckskinning VII, Chronister and Landry's chapter on clothing of the trappers, and Book of Buckskinning VIII, Clay Landry's chapter on the Fort Hall Trade Ledgers._ 



gamma68 said:


> The mercury won't rise north of 17 today, so sweater week continues...
> 
> * Wool Guernsey sweater by Le Tricoteur
> * Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD and flannel-lined khakis
> * Orvis belt (unseen)
> 
> As one blogger put it, a Guernsey sweater is like wearing wool chain mail, in a good way. Thick, substantial and warm without being too heavy. I fully expect this sweater will last for decades.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> The mercury won't rise north of 17 today, so sweater week continues...
> 
> * Wool Guernsey sweater by Le Tricoteur
> * Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD and flannel-lined khakis
> * Orvis belt (unseen)
> 
> As one blogger put it, a Guernsey sweater is like wearing wool chain mail, in a good way. Thick, substantial and warm without being too heavy. I fully expect this sweater will last for decades.


I love this sweater, I've been wanting one since I became aware they existed (I.e., when you bought it). The fit looks great on you, did you size up +4" per the instructions on their website (I have a 38" chest, so 42")?


----------



## Fading Fast

As requested by my friend Gamma, here is the North Sea Clothing sweater on me.

BB OCBD (the old must iron one, not the new $140 one)
Bills Cramerton, button fly khakis
North Sea Clothing "Expedition MK1" sweater
Not seen, Bean boots and ragg wool socks

The cuff and waist bands are very long (to provide extra warm as they are based on old Naval designs). I folded the cuffs over once as you can see, but the waist band I just wore where it felt natural and where it gave some billowing above.




And the beautiful sweater before it is destroyed by my scrawny and mis-shappened body:


----------



## HerrDavid

Looks fantastic, FF.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, adept. Like you, I enjoy learning about the history of how items of clothing have developed over time. The Guernsey sweater really does allow great freedom of movement, so I can easily see it used by seamen/fishermen. This sweater isn't "Trad" in the American Ivy Style sense, but the historical nature of the garment gives it a place here.

OF, I did follow Le Tricoteur's sizing directions and ordered a size 44 for my 40 chest. The fit is comfortable. It takes a little time to get accustomed to the reversible neck, but that's no big deal. Note also that these sweaters are longer (at the hem, not the sleeves), which just provides more warmth (and protection from sea spray!).

I find it amazingly toasty and comfortable -- it really traps heat in. The wool is smooth and not scratchy as I guess some online reviewers have stated about Guernseys from other makers. Two thumbs up for Le Tricoteur! 

If you order one, allow 3-4 weeks for arrival.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


>


That's a great looking sweater. Thanks for posting some photos.

As I view it now, it strikes me as a garment that might function as a more rugged and winter-time substitute for a gray cotton crewneck sweater. What do you think?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

SlideGuitarist said:


> As far as the jacket's cut goes, there's an extra 10" of fabric around my waist. How much waist suppression should I consider on this jacket? "None" is an acceptable answer, as I don't really care if it's a little floppy.
> 
> Also, given how muted this jacket is, might darker trousers have created a more effective contrast?


Darker trousers could look great, but what you have is nice.

Is the fit clean through the back? It looks alright through the front.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ...As I view it now, it strikes me as a garment that might function as a more rugged and winter-time substitute for a gray cotton crewneck sweater. What do you think?


I'd agree - it is definitely a chunkier sweater that looks best with heavy, rumpled khakis, cords, jeans or less-formal tweed or wool trousers which also applies, as you noted, for a winter cotton crew. I've been using it in place of my shetland crew and a heavy turtleneck.

It's refined in the quality of its knitting, but the chunkiness and informality of the design takes it out of dress sweater world.

It's a perfect tossing-the-football-around-but-I-want-to-look-nicer-than-if-I-was-wearing-a-sweatshirt sweater (there's clearly not a marketing career in my future). That said, in our informal world, with a pair of khakis like the Bills I'm wearing above, you could wear it to two-thirds of the restaurants in this city and be better dressed than most.


----------



## gamma68

Trying out a vintage USA-made Lands' End yellow OCBD with my gray Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. Accompanied by Orvis Ultimate Khakis (slim fit)...


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ I like the color combo. But that is because almost every color works with one shade of gray or another. Once I discovered this, plus I know gray works will with my coloring, I made gray the backbone color of my wardrobe: my suits, sport coats, sweaters, overcoats all lean heavily gray.


----------



## LeeLo

Gamma and FF get my vote for best sweaters.

Here's yesterday.


----------



## Roycru

Sitting down for a while at UCLA Orthopaedic Institute in Santa Monica after having an injection using a needle and syringe that looked like it was designed to be used by a veterinarian who specialized in treating elephants.

Brooks Brothers jacket and tie, L L Bean blue OCBD shirt, Ralph Lauren Polo (Golf) Fair Isle sweater, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.....


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday: Barbour, Brooks, and J Press


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> Gamma and FF get my vote for best sweaters.
> 
> Here's yesterday.


Great tie! Liking the trouser crease.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Trying out a vintage USA-made Lands' End yellow OCBD with my gray Brooks Brothers Shetland sweater. Accompanied by Orvis Ultimate Khakis (slim fit)...


Gray is truly the perfect color. I like those Orvis khakis.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Sitting down for a while at UCLA Orthopaedic Institute in Santa Monica after having an injection using a needle and syringe that looked like it was designed to be used by a veterinarian who specialized in treating elephants.
> 
> Brooks Brothers jacket and tie, L L Bean blue OCBD shirt, Ralph Lauren Polo (Golf) Fair Isle sweater, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds khaki grain McTavishes.....


Very much admiring that Fair Isle!


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> As requested by my friend Gamma, here is the North Sea Clothing sweater on me.
> 
> BB OCBD (the old must iron one, not the new $140 one)
> Bills Cramerton, button fly khakis
> North Sea Clothing "Expedition MK1" sweater
> Not seen, Bean boots and ragg wool socks
> 
> The cuff and waist bands are very long (to provide extra warm as they are based on old Naval designs). I folded the cuffs over once as you can see, but the waist band I just wore where it felt natural and where it gave some billowing above.
> 
> 
> And the beautiful sweater before it is destroyed by my scrawny and mis-shappened body:


I think the sweater fits your physique just fine! I really like your oatmeal color.I have had this sweater for a few years, and I wear it, mostly, when I have to shovel snow in the winter. This sweater and a scarf are all I require. Here are a few archive pictures:


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba - thank you for your kind comments and how funny that you own it to - it isn't one I've seen too many places. 

Yesterday, it was in the 40s, I wore it as shown plus with a heavy tweed sport coat and pair of gloves and couldn't have been more comfortable. That said, inside in my 65 degree apartment, I wasn't too warm in it, which is great as some sweaters that are good for cold days outside, can't be worn inside - this one can. 

Gamma, HerrDavid and Leelo - thank you, too, for your kind comments.


----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*









Weather is beautiful this Friday hovering in the mid to high 40s in NYC.

Unfortunately my sweater is not on par with the rest of you guys though. Superb rigs all around.


----------



## Flairball

Yesterday. Seems the cold is here to stay. Oh well. Anyway I've got another ton of pellets being delivered tomorrow.




Tossed my brown top coat on with this.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Norman Hilton 3/2 sack
BB OCBD
Press repp
BB navy chinos
Shandon flat cap


----------



## FLMike

Bills M2 Bullard Field Pant
BB pink 132Q (RIP)
LE surcingle
LLB oxfords


----------



## Patrick06790

rmpmcdermott and I have the Battle of the Newsroom Selfies going

Here's an experiment. I eBayed an Orvis sport shirt with a big check and what I thought was a point collar. Shirt's fine but it has a hidden buttondown collar. I tried it unfastened but it looked weird. Buttoned I think it works.





Here's a better look at the collar


----------



## Dieu et les Dames

Izod-Lacoste harrington jacket
Polo chambray button down
501's
Sperry USA mocs


----------



## Balfour

Patrick06790 said:


> rmpmcdermott and I have the Battle of the Newsroom Selfies going
> 
> Here's an experiment. I eBayed an Orvis sport shirt with a big check and what I thought was a point collar. Shirt's fine but it has a hidden buttondown collar. I tried it unfastened but it looked weird. Buttoned I think it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better look at the collar


Nice rig. Tie is off, though.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Vintage British Warm
Tweed jacket (merely old, I think)
Uniqlo cashmere vest
School tie
J. Press hank
Not shown: light gray flannels and dark brown chelsea boots.

And this was today:


















Vintage tweed jacket
Paul Stuart tie (might be a repp or a mogador, my salesman at Goodwill wasn't sure).
J. Press hank
AE Park Avenues, burgundy
Lands' End moleskins, olive/forest
Argyle socks, highlighter yellow.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Two very nicely done rigs! Though I feel compelled to admit the "highlighter yellow socks in today's rig do give me pause...just don't know if I could pull that one off, but you do seem to wear them well.


----------



## Duvel

Thank you to CMDC for the new jacket--a vintage Jos. A Bank 3/2 tweed! Bean lambswool sweater and BB ocbd. LE chinos on the legs, wool WIgwam Huskies on the feet, Bean Allagash Bison oxfords on the socks, O'Connell's deerskin gloves on the hands. We're getting ready to brave the temps for some brunch and Irish coffees downtown. Great way to start the three-day weekend!


----------



## williamson

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Vintage British Warm...


Thanks for showing your outerwear. As it's winter in the northern hemisphere, and outerwear is the first thing that others see, I don't understand why more posters don't show it.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I'll just give you a little taste today.

Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
BB OCBD
Press medallion tie


----------



## Kendallroberts88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Hat: Belk house brand
Jacket: Canali
Tie: Zadi Andrew's ties
PS: Belk house brand
Shirt: Belk house brand 
Pants: HSM
Shoes: Cole Haan

Excuse the Belk items, but things are practically given to me since I work at the corporate facility.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Bit of wet weather earlier, but cleared up nice by kick off. Sorry, crappy mirror.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Here are a few random pictures from what has been a long and cold week.


----------



## zeppacoustic

rmpmcdermott said:


> I'll just give you a little taste today.
> 
> Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
> BB OCBD
> Press medallion tie


Love this coat and tie.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, Zepp!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Two very nicely done rigs! Though I feel compelled to admit the "highlighter yellow socks in today's rig do give me pause...just don't know if I could pull that one off, but you do seem to wear them well.


Thank you. I admit, those trousers have a fuller break than I usually wear, so I was confident they wouldn't be glaringly visible.



williamson said:


> Thanks for showing your outerwear. As it's winter in the northern hemisphere, and outerwear is the first thing that others see, I don't understand why more posters don't show it.


Thank you! As it happens, I received a request to show a bit more of it. There are six buttons, but you can't see them behind my hands.

I wore it with:
B.A. Altman scarf
Briar repp tie
BB shirt
Vintage no-name jacket
Polo cords
BB suede chukkas


----------



## Duvel

Even though I thoroughly enjoyed what I wore as depicted above, I'd have to say that you guys have all beaten the pants off me with your outfits (not literally, of course). Great sweaters, great jackets.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

This morning - BB HT, Press kingfisher and flyline tie, LE chinos and vintage Florsheim Imperial gunboats.


----------



## Duvel

I dig it, B.C.! Very nice.


----------



## Fading Fast

Duvel said:


> I dig it, B.C.! Very nice.


With the socks adding a color-coordinated punch. Very nicely done.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Love those longwings, BC.


----------



## CornoUltimo

]
Yesterday: J Press Suit, BB OCBD, Burberrys tie, Nettleton LWB


----------



## Duvel

I do like a man who knows his way around a pair of socks.



Fading Fast said:


> With the socks adding a color-coordinated punch. Very nicely done.


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> ]
> J Press Suit, BB OCBD, Burberrys tie, Nettleton LWB


Yes, to this! Great tie.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

CornoUltimo - it seems the longwings are the shoe of the day today. Perfect shoe for that suit, well done.

Thanks to all who complimented my post from earlier.


----------



## Flairball

Headed north for my grandmother's 90th. Good time. Saw some cousins I hadn't seen since I was in high school. And met their children, and grand children.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great tie, Flairball but I really dig the shoes. Great minds think alike.


----------



## CornoUltimo

stcolumba said:


> Yes, to this! Great tie.


Thanks, I was debating between this and a Robert Talbott burgundy repp stripe, which I ended up wearing today


----------



## orange fury

Not trad in any way (Brooks running shoes, sounds like Brooks Brothers?), but I ran my first full marathon today:


Finisher stuff:


----------



## CornoUltimo

Orange Fury, congrats on the marathon!


----------



## eagle2250

CornoUltimo said:


> Orange Fury, congrats on the marathon!


+1.....something only a relative few achieve! Well done, orange fury. :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle; USA-made Lands' End Hyde Park yellow OCBD; older Brooks Brothers '346' cotton/cashmere sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Excellent. Textures, colors, patterns are all harmoniously coordinated. I don't know if I love the jacket or sweater more - both are gorgeous pieces.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Nice layering Duvel. And love that camel hair jacket Triathlete.

No Press at all for me today! A rarity.

Brooks tweed 3/2 sack
Lands End wool crewneck
Huntington OCBD
Not shown: Grey Brooks cords


----------



## Oldsport

rmpmcdermott - Honestly, that color Tweed is the only item of clothing I'm after right now! Just can't seem to find one in my size :-(

"Brooks tweed 3/2 sack"


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, derm. It's a Bean on Bean day.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Triathlete said:


> rmpmcdermott - Honestly, that color Tweed is the only item of clothing I'm after right now! Just can't seem to find one in my size :-(
> 
> "Brooks tweed 3/2 sack"


I got really lucky on eBay with this one. I feel very fortunate. Keep looking! What measurements are you looking for? I can keep an eye out.


----------



## Duvel

As long as we're talking tweed, I'll post yesterday's brunch outfit. In spite of (or maybe because of!) the temps (even worse than Saturday!), we couldn't stay away from our favorite downtown diner where the Irish coffee is to die. The jacket is by Orvis. It's kind of the knockaround jacket; I save my Press mainly for work.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

That's a damn nice knock around jacket, Duvel!


----------



## zeppacoustic

gamma68 said:


> Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle; USA-made Lands' End Hyde Park yellow OCBD; older Brooks Brothers '346' cotton/cashmere sweater.


Brilliant!


----------



## Balfour

Duvel said:


> As long as we're talking tweed, I'll post yesterday's brunch outfit. In spite of (or maybe because of!) the temps (even worse than Saturday!), we couldn't stay away from our favorite downtown diner where the Irish coffee is to die. The jacket is by Orvis. It's kind of the knockaround jacket; I save my Press mainly for work.


Like the jacket. Where does the button-down come from?


----------



## Duvel

Thanks, guys. Balfour, the shirt is a Brooks ocbd.


----------



## Balfour

Duvel said:


> Thanks, guys. Balfour, the shirt is a Brooks ocbd.


Is it old? I didn't think the collar roll on the modern BB looked as good as that?


----------



## Duvel

Actually, it's relatively new. It's one of a batch I purchased new in fall of 2014, I believe. With a tie, I can get a pretty good roll on these shirts. I have found that a combination of factors goes into the roll: not wearing the neck size too big, a good pressing (I really pay attention to the collar), and a good tie knot. I also find that, in general, for a reason I don't understand, I tend to get a better roll with the Traditional fit than with the Madison fit.

And truth be told, I think camera angle enhances the look. For some reason, the roll never looks as good to me in the mirror as in the photo.



Balfour said:


> Is it old? I didn't think the collar roll on the modern BB looked as good as that?


----------



## adept

Pleasantly 'Duvelesque'...



Duvel said:


> As long as we're talking tweed, I'll post yesterday's brunch outfit. In spite of (or maybe because of!) the temps (even worse than Saturday!), we couldn't stay away from our favorite downtown diner where the Irish coffee is to die. The jacket is by Orvis. It's kind of the knockaround jacket; I save my Press mainly for work.


----------



## gamma68

Thank you, Zepp and FF, for your nice comments.


----------



## Walter Denton

It's a cold morning in the Piedmont.
LE wool field jacket
Brooks sweater
Viyella


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Great contributions today, Gamma, Ensiferous, RMP, Duvel and Triathlete. I would wear any one of those any day of the week.

Today, like Triathlete I donned my camel hair sack to fight the cold along with brown Donegal tweed trousers by Brooks, Strands by Allen Edmonds and a scarf by Mom.


----------



## LeeLo

Everyone's on their A-game today, well done gentlemen.

Here's my rendition - got the day off for MLK day. A bit rumpled, a bit casual.


----------



## stcolumba

Amidst all this splendor, I'm posting sloppy, casual attire for a lazy day. This is the first time that I've had a chance to wear a gift that I received on Christmas: a soft, flannel shirt by Grayers. I really like this plaid.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

This is top notch, BC.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great contributions today, Gamma, Ensiferous, RMP, Duvel and Triathlete. I would wear any one of those any day of the week.
> 
> Today, like Triathlete I donned my camel hair sack to fight the cold along with brown Donegal tweed trousers by Brooks, Strands by Allen Edmonds and a scarf by Mom.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday: new suit; ancient tie that I had forgotten that I had


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## Flairball

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great contributions today, Gamma, Ensiferous, RMP, Duvel and Triathlete. I would wear any one of those any day of the week.
> 
> Today, like Triathlete I donned my camel hair sack to fight the cold along with brown Donegal tweed trousers by Brooks, Strands by Allen Edmonds and a scarf by Mom.


Very nice. In fact, perfect. I've been looking for a camel, or light coloured SC to wear with my DT trousers.


----------



## Flairball

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


That suit is sweet, but the tie clip,....outstanding.


----------



## Flairball

Headed out for dinner and a pint with a buddy. The missus is in Japan for 2 weeks so I'm guessing there will be a bunch of this happening.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

[QUOTE










[/QUOTE]

Is that nailhead? I really like the textured fabrics. Nice fit as well, nothing like a new suit.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Thanks Rmp and Flairball - great scarf FB.


----------



## CornoUltimo

]
Patrick James Blazer, BB OCBD, Robert Talbott tie, Bills M2 vintage twills, Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> [QUOTE


Is that nailhead? I really like the textured fabrics. Nice fit as well, nothing like a new suit.[/QUOTE]

It is a birds eye weave. (I guess there is a difference between birds eye and nailhead.)


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> ]
> Patrick James Blazer, BB OCBD, Robert Talbott tie, Bills M2 vintage twills, Weejuns


Clean. Simple. Sharp. Nicely done.


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Headed out for dinner and a pint with a buddy. The missus is in Japan for 2 weeks so I'm guessing there will be a bunch of this happening.


Everything done just right. Like the scarf!


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, tie, and belt
CT blue end-on-end shirt
Alden tassels


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Too cold to take a pic outside again. Single digits are the new norm.


----------



## Flairball

Really cold and windy. Out to do a few errands, one of which includes a quick check of the local BB.


----------



## gamma68

Nine degrees...this calls for my warmest gear:







* Vintage Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' British Warm coat
* Johnston's of Elgin lambswool scarf
* J Press cashmere-lined calfskin gloves
* Circa 1950s Harris Tweed for Alexandre, London (leather buttons on leather shanks)
* Orvis cotton houndstooth shirt and belt (unseen)
* Rooster silk tie
* Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater vest (Scotland) and dress twills
* Pantherella cashmere socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## LeeLo

First run of the BB black/white(or cream - hard to tell) herringbone tweed


----------



## Ensiferous

^Successful launch, LeeLo. Great jacket & combo.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


> ^Successful launch, LeeLo. Great jacket & combo.


+1, you got yourself one handsome jacket there.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Flairball said:


> That suit is sweet, but the tie clip,....outstanding.


Thank you. It's from a Etsy shop called "Cosmic Firefly."

Flannel suit, madder tie, cotton hank, and burgundy AE Park Aves (Thanks, Dmontez!).


----------



## Dmontez

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thank you. It's from a Etsy shop called "Cosmic Firefly."
> 
> Flannel suit, madder tie, cotton hank, and burgundy AE Park Aves (Thanks, Dmontez!).


you're welcome, Im just glad they went to a good home, and hope that they are fitting well.

That jacket is fantastic!


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you for the kind words, fellas. I appreciate it



Ensiferous said:


> ^Successful launch, LeeLo. Great jacket & combo.





Fading Fast said:


> +1, you got yourself one handsome jacket there.


----------



## gamma68

Forgive me for the redundancy, but I can't help but share another image of this HT jacket. I love the colors, and it's like wearing a thick bulletproof coat of moss. They don't make them like this anymore.


----------



## LeeLo

I like that shot the best, gamma. It captures the textures in the entire outfit quite nicely.

Here's today:




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## FLMike

BB Fitz suit, PPBD, buckle and strap
Kent & Curwen for Ben Silver tie
Alden 660


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Nothing too spectacular today, but I go in for hand surgery Friday so I doubt there will be much posting of sartorial photos over the next week or two. But who knows?! Maybe I'll be able to fit a sport coat over the cast. It'll be a question I'll put to my surgeon.

Press by Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press A&S repp tie
BB stone chinos


----------



## LeeLo

rmpmcdermott said:


> Nothing too spectacular today, but I go in for hand surgery Friday so I doubt there will be much posting of sartorial photos over the next week or two. But who knows?! Maybe I'll be able to fit a sport coat over the cast. It'll be a question I'll put to my surgeon.


Don't sell yourself short, that navy blazer looks spectacular to me; and your putting those pockets to good use with respect to your job (bonus points for you) :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


>


Another fantastic pairing today! I always thought of beef rolls as a more casual shoe option (i.e. sans jacket and tie - more for knocking around the house/running errands type of loafer) and nowadays only pair a full tailored getup with flat-strap pennies. However, what I see from you today might change my disposition back to including them on a regular basis with a jacket and tie.

Also, i'm curious what brand and type of leather (seems like shell) those happen to be?


----------



## Flairball

Off to see the surgeon, and discuss my options with this wrist issue. Looks like I'll be getting the wrist fused, but I still need more info.


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo, as you have described it, your application of the beefroll penny is really more accurate. I guess I tend to bias my shoe selection more to the casual side in many cases. Certainly not the preferred way to do it. The shoes were handy, I put them on. No laces = extra bonus for guy who doesn't want to tie shoes at the moment.

They are el cheapo Sebagos in corrected grain, which I like in the winter because all of the calcium chloride from the roads and sidewalks just wipes right off, and doesn't stain or even seem to affect the ChemLeather©* It's the permanent press of the leather world, and is hated (in most cases justifiably) by many. 



*I made that up, inspired by Trip English


----------



## rmpmcdermott

LeeLo said:


> Don't sell yourself short, that navy blazer looks spectacular to me; and your putting those pockets to good use with respect to your job (bonus points for you) :thumbs-up:


Many thanks, LeeLo!


----------



## Fading Fast

Working from home and ran out to do a few errands. 

J.Crew sport coat

J. Crew cashmere turtle neck

Bill's Cramerton button-fly khakis (I've worn them every other day since I got them a few weeks ago - they are awesome)

(very old, something wrong about the toe box shape - never should have bought them - and they never softened up like a good buck should - never really molded comfortably to my foot).

Not shown, basic  and heavy Smartwool socks (it was 27 this morning with wind chills in the teens).


----------



## LeeLo

While you say it was merely the weather that determined your choice, I think you might be on to something. The beef-roll might have a place and seem like a natural fit with more casual jackets such as a rustic tweed. However, when you pair it with something more polished, like a navy blazer with metal buttons, it might not seem as appropriate. But the way you showcased them with cords and a tweed jacket seem to work rather well.

I can't believe they're corrected grain (**cough cough** ahem - "ChemLeather" - TripEnglish seems like a clever fella) they appear to have gentle rolls like shell. Certainly had me fooled - of course that wouldn't be the first time.



Ensiferous said:


> LeeLo, as you have described it, your application of the beefroll penny is really more accurate. I guess I tend to bias my shoe selection more to the casual side in many cases. Certainly not the preferred way to do it. The shoes were handy, I put them on. No laces = extra bonus for guy who doesn't want to tie shoes at the moment.
> 
> They are el cheapo Sebagos in corrected grain, which I like in the winter because all of the calcium chloride from the roads and sidewalks just wipes right off, and doesn't stain or even seem to affect the ChemLeather©* It's the permanent press of the leather world, and is hated (in most cases justifiably) by many.
> 
> *I made that up, inspired by Trip English


----------



## Duvel

Interesting. I hardly ever think to wear my loafers (Weejuns, um, cough cough?) in the winter because it just seems like it would be too cold. On the point of when to wear the beef roll, I have to say I never give it much thought. They seem fairly interchangeable, to me, with the plain strap.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great contributions today, Gamma, Ensiferous, RMP, Duvel and Triathlete. I would wear any one of those any day of the week.
> 
> Today, like Triathlete I donned my camel hair sack to fight the cold along with brown Donegal tweed trousers by Brooks, Strands by Allen Edmonds and a scarf by Mom.


This is top notch here. Tie gives it a good pop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Casual evening

Shirt and shoes: PRL
Pants: BB
Socks: Kenneth Cole
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Interview today, stopped by a restroom (which was pretty snazzy, actually):


















J Crew suit - J Hilburn shirt - Drakes tie - AE Boardrooms - Kent Wang PS - Tissot watch - Tiffany belt buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo said:


> I can't believe they're corrected grain


Most corrected grain not worth having even if they were free, but surprisingly, a rare few aren't too bad. Sebago's "Cordo" is technically a glazed, polished full grain. The hides aren't crappy, they just do a low maintenance finish. Some corrected is thin, filled, utter junk.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Interview today, stopped by a restroom (which was pretty snazzy, actually):
> 
> J Crew suit - J Hilburn shirt - Drakes tie - AE Boardrooms - Kent Wang PS - Tissot watch - Tiffany belt buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap


Well turned out, but awfully blingy for an interview rig. Contrast collar/cuffs, links, bar, buckle, square....

But forget all that. Dude, you kept that scraggly-a$# beard for your interview?!?!


----------



## stcolumba

Today, I was "Border" line.
Maiden voyage of a new Barbour.


----------



## orange fury

FLCracka said:


> Well turned out, but awfully blingy for an interview rig. Contrast collar/cuffs, links, bar, buckle, square....
> 
> But forget all that. Dude, you kept that scraggly-a$# beard for your interview?!?!


Haha yeah, I haven't shaved it yet. That said, with my background and current job situation, this company has been actively pursuing me and made me an offer today (in addition to several offers I have on the table right now), so it didn't hurt me any. PM me if you're interested, it's an interesting situation I'm in right now.

but yes, the beard will be mostly going tomorrow.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Interview today, stopped by a restroom (which was pretty snazzy, actually):
> 
> J Crew suit - J Hilburn shirt - Drakes tie - AE Boardrooms - Kent Wang PS - Tissot watch - Tiffany belt buckle/links/tie bar - Beltmaster strap


Nice tie! Hope the interview was a success.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Haha yeah, I haven't shaved it yet. That said, with my background and current job situation, this company has been actively pursuing me and made me an offer today (in addition to several offers I have on the table right now), so it didn't hurt me any. PM me if you're interested, it's an interesting situation I'm in right now.
> 
> but yes, the beard will be mostly going tomorrow.


Awesome! Lets hope it's business casual since we miss your more casual rigs.  hope the offers good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Nice tie! Hope the interview was a success.


Thanks, it was 


sskim3 said:


> Awesome! Lets hope it's business casual since we miss your more casual rigs.  hope the offers good!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha not business casual, it's the same line of work I've been in


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> Today, I was "Border" line.
> Maiden voyage of a new Barbour.


Sweet.


----------



## stcolumba

Tuesday's attire for a presentation.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



FLCracka said:


> Well turned out, but awfully blingy for an interview rig. Contrast collar/cuffs, links, bar, buckle, square....
> 
> But forget all that. Dude, you kept that scraggly-a$# beard for your interview?!?!


First, let me say congratulations to OF, that's great news. 
That said, FLC's advice on interview attire is spot on for those not fortunate enough to be in OF's bargaining position.


----------



## orange fury

Brigadier Cheape said:


> First, let me say congratulations to OF, that's great news.
> *That said, FLC's advice on interview attire is spot on for those not fortunate enough to be in OF's bargaining position.*


Absolutely correct. What I wore should not be considered normal interview attire. If I wasn't in the position that I'm currently in, it would've been white shirt (standard cuff), navy or gray suit, black shoes, navy or burgundy pindot tie, and no pocket square or accessories.


----------



## Balfour

orange fury said:


> Haha yeah, I haven't shaved it yet. That said, with my background and current job situation, this company has been actively pursuing me and made me an offer today (in addition to several offers I have on the table right now), so it didn't hurt me any. PM me if you're interested, it's an interesting situation I'm in right now.
> 
> but yes, the beard will be mostly going tomorrow.


My thoughts were similar to FLC re. square, etc. Good to be at a level where this is not a consideration.


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Stafford tweed - BB broadcloth - Orvis sweater - Tie Bar tie - LE chinos - Orvis Invincible socks (comfy!) - AE Strand


I have had this jacket for the past three years and have always found it challenging to find just the right tie. You have found the solution! Thanks for showing the way! :thumbs-up:


----------



## niv

stcolumba said:


> Today, I was "Border" line.
> Maiden voyage of a new Barbour.


I also have a Border but I could never wear it this time of year. Do you have a liner? There seems to be several available and I would like to get the warmest but haven't figured out which one it is.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## FLMike

J Press sack
BB 469Q, trousers, and tie
Alden color 8 Full-Straps
Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster


----------



## stcolumba

niv said:


> I also have a Border but I could never wear it this time of year. Do you have a liner? There seems to be several available and I would like to get the warmest but haven't figured out which one it is.


No, I do not have a liner. I am looking for one, also. For this time of year, I wear a sport coat under the Border. Or, a wool sweater.


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


> Most corrected grain not worth having even if they were free, but surprisingly, a rare few aren't too bad. Sebago's "Cordo" is technically a glazed, polished full grain. The hides aren't crappy, they just do a low maintenance finish. Some corrected is thin, filled, utter junk.


This is good to know, thanks for the info.

OF - glad to hear your interview went well, congrats!

OCBD, stcolumba - very impressive as always!


----------



## RT-Bone

Long time, no post. Hope all are well.

Top:
-O'Connell's Shetland
-BB OCBD

Bottom:
-LE cords
-Targyles
-Bass Turners



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balfour

Really nice jacket, FLC.


----------



## sskim3

Details:


Spoiler



Gloverall duffel coat
No brand cashmere scarf
JPress Navy Grenadine tie
JAB pocket square 
Paul Stuart blue tweed sports cost
Banana Republic vest
LE OCBD
Banana Republic tweed pants
Stafford Deacon



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, love the textures and color harmony - well done. And super kudos on the Paul Stuart tweed - it's fantastic.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> sskim3, love the textures and color harmony - well done. And super kudos on the Paul Stuart tweed - it's fantastic.


Thank you! It is a nice change of pace from the boring sweater over OCBD which has been my go to dress due to the colder weather.


----------



## gamma68

^ Looking sharp, sskim.

Today:









...accompanied by a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Scottish lambswool sweater, Lands' End corduroys, Trafalgar belt.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

RT-Bone said:


> Long time, no post. Hope all are well.
> 
> Top:
> -O'Connell's Shetland
> -BB OCBD
> 
> Bottom:
> -LE cords
> -Targyles
> -Bass Turners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like this a lot.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Very casual today since I'm working from home.

Mavest triple patch 3/2 navy sack blazer
Press flap pocket ocbd
BB british khaki chinos
Wigwams
Weejuns


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> I like this a lot.


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Debut of the new BB sweater vest. Unfortunately the pics don't really capture the coloured threads in the tweed, which really pop in the sunlight.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Very nice - enjoy it.


----------



## Flairball

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Very nice - enjoy it.


Thanks.

I think this captures the colours better.


----------



## gamma68

Flairball, I saw that sweater online and almost pulled the trigger on it. Maybe I should have....







...accompanied by an Orvis shirt, J Press olive surcingle belt, L.L. Bean tan corduroys.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Awesome tie, jacket, shirt combo - well done. Be honest, did the hunter guy come out on the perfect place on the tie's knot on the first try (I give myself three takes to get it right and then take whatever is there on the third try)?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Awesome tie, jacket, shirt combo - well done. Be honest, did the hunter guy come out on the perfect place on the tie's knot on the first try (I give myself three takes to get it right and then take whatever is there on the third try)?


Thanks, FF. Honestly, I tied only once. Call it luck.


----------



## Duvel

[EDITED]

On my daily commute, I must pass at least a hundred young students, almost all of them, aside from a few Japanese counterparts, who dress dreadfully in black fleece and high-tech sport gear. My hope is to inspire at least one or two of them by my daily example. I don't think I'll get anywhere, though. Some of the students who pass by give me a look like I'm from a whole other galaxy.

o


----------



## Duvel

Warm!


----------



## Duvel

As an aside, my wearing of 5-pocket cords is a return to what I often wore in college and is also a little new, as I have not worn them with much regularity for some years. However, I find the pairing with an ocbd and jacket really relaxing and enjoyable. I would be curious to know how many others here try this look.


----------



## LeeLo

Pink and Stone in an effort brighten up a gloomy day outside:


----------



## Duvel

Great look, Leelo. I go for pink and stone myself, all year round.



LeeLo said:


> Pink and Stone in an effort brighten up a gloomy day outside:


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Well, they say imitation is the sincerest form of flattery....I suppose Billax should be quite flattered. I was just reading his blog earlier today, and when I read the post above a few minutes ago, it struck a very familiar cord (sic - see what I did there?). I guess great minds do think alike.....this is from Billax's blog, posted a couple weeks ago:


This isn't the first time the "appropriation" of Billax has been noticed. I alluded to it a little while ago but perhaps my comments were too subtle.

Most of us interested in menswear read a number of different blogs, including the excellent one written by Billax. We're also a pretty astute bunch and notice when text is taken and repeated, almost verbatim.


----------



## Duvel

I'm not completely happy with the LLB 5-p fit either. They need more taper to the ankle, for a slimmer look. But I'll still wear them, for what they are.


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Jesus. Tough crowd.
> 
> So... what do you think of the outfit, at least?
> 
> [Edited for verb tense.]


[video]<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/2Cb2OQdmK4o" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>[/video]


----------



## gamma68

^ This is quite brazen.

EDIT: Reference made to a post since deleted by Duvel.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> ^ This is quite brazen.


Not really. Brazen is not offering any type of explanation and deflecting the conversation after getting caught nearly plagiarizing a blog post. Unless, of course, we somehow missed the memo that Billax's posts are now the standard posting format, insert your own clothing choices in the blanks.

Funny thing is, there is a certain level of honesty and integrity expected of our university students, and codes of conduct. Plagiarism is quite frowned upon. I've always thought Duvel was somehow involved in academics, but now I'm beginning to wonder if he just wanders the campus hoping someone will notice how nicely he dresses.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball said:


> ...I've always thought Duvel was somehow involved in academics, but now I'm beginning to wonder if he just wanders the campus hoping someone will notice how nicely he dresses.


:lol:


----------



## gamma68

Flairball said:


> Not really. Brazen is not offering any type of explanation and deflecting the conversation after getting caught nearly plagiarizing a blog post. Unless, of course, we somehow missed the memo that Billax's posts are now the standard posting format, insert your own clothing choices in the blanks.
> 
> Funny thing is, there is a certain level of honesty and integrity expected of our university students, and codes of conduct. Plagiarism is quite frowned upon. I've always thought Duvel was somehow involved in academics, but now I'm beginning to wonder if he just wanders the campus hoping someone will notice how nicely he dresses.


This is exactly what I meant by "brazen."

No need to drive these points further. The pattern of behavior has been noted by multiple members, and hopefully some lessons have been learned.

Let's get back to clothing and what we're wearing today. I'll start:

Works nicely with the gray BB Red Fleece Shetland, I'd say.


----------



## FLMike

I'm wondering if Billax would care much about the difference between "nearly" and "actually" in this particular instance......


----------



## Billax

Flairball said:


> Not really. Brazen is not offering any type of explanation and deflecting the conversation after getting caught nearly plagiarizing a blog post. Unless, of course, we somehow missed the memo that Billax's posts are now the standard posting format, insert your own clothing choices in the blanks.
> 
> Funny thing is, there is a certain level of honesty and integrity expected of our university students, and codes of conduct. Plagiarism is quite frowned upon. I've always thought Duvel was somehow involved in academics, but now I'm beginning to wonder if he just wanders the campus hoping someone will notice how nicely he dresses.


Thank you for your support, Flairball. This is the third time (at least) that Duvel has appropriated my words. Moreover, when Duvel was banned from threads.dappered.com (a menswear forum), he re-upped with a fake name - Billox - and began assuming a persona like mine (though why anyone would want to impersonate a soon-to-be 74 year-old Geezer is beyond me).

To be clear, I object to Duvel stealing my words. His is a classic case of plagiarism. I also would like Forum moderators to ban posters who blithely steal the words of others and pretend they are original to that poster. Fortunately, plagiarism is uncommon, but when such a clear-cut case of plagiarism occurs, I would hope that the Ask Andy folks would not allow this to continue. I ask that Duvel be banned.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## gamma68

Duvel said:


> Flair, could you kindly take a moment to elucidate for me the difference between "nearly plagiarizing" and acutally plagiarizing? I have to admit I'm also a bit perplexed as to how I appear to have deflected the conversation when there wasn't a conversation to deflect, unless you consider personal attacks and accusatory remarks conversation.


Since you've continued pushing this...

I'd like to simply suggest that it might be wise to pause, stop typing, take a few steps back, and do some reflecting. Then regroup and move forward.


----------



## Duvel

Good advice. Extending an olive branch, I _have deleted _any of what I suspect, from your feedback, are the offending words and posts. _I would ask in return that responses to the posts also be deleted by the other parties involved _in the conversation. My apologies to BIllax and anyone else whom I have inadvertently offended. Thank you.



gamma68 said:


> Since you've continued pushing this...
> 
> I'd like to simply suggest that it might be wise to pause, stop typing, take a few steps back, and do some reflecting. Then regroup and move forward.


----------



## universitystripe

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday.


On point, OCBD.


----------



## Duvel

Great scarf, StC.



















Today, I was "Border" line.
Maiden voyage of a new Barbour.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bermuda

Saturday night taking my family to a local Irish restaurant. Lion Rampant embroidered ball cap. LL bean yellow tattersal ocbd underneath an old navy speckled tweedy looking sweater. Ray Ban glasses. Sorry this is my first photo on here in a long time


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday, in snowy Grand Rapids.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday in Grand Rapids


----------



## CornoUltimo

stcolumba said:


> Thursday, in snowy Grand Rapids.


This is great! I dig the multiple plaids thing you have going.


----------



## stcolumba

Friday night in Grand Rapids. This is the 'hood where I was staying. Heritage Hill. Houses, like the one shown above, are on nearly every block. The house where I stayed was steps away from a Frank Lloyd Wright house--the May House.


----------



## gamma68

^ The only thing more handsome than that home is your sweater!


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> This is great! I dig the multiple plaids thing you have going.


s
\
Thanks! Next door to the house where I was staying was a French Horn player from the Grand Rapids Symphony. I could hear him practicing! Sweet!


----------



## Flairball

Duvel said:


> Good advice. Extending an olive branch, I _have deleted _any of what I suspect, from your feedback, are the offending words and posts. _I would ask in return that responses to the posts also be deleted by the other parties involved _in the conversation. My apologies to BIllax and anyone else whom I have inadvertently offended. Thank you.


I'm not going to delete anything. If the mods see fit to delete any of my posts, so be it, but I haven't posted anything I won't own up to. I will, however, let this issue die.

So, back to the purpose of this thread.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> ^ The only thing more handsome than that home is your sweater!


Thanks, Gamma. Heritage Hill is awesome. Blocks and blocks and blocks of late 19th century American house architecture--all in in pristine condition and beauty. Sadly, I had little time to explore as I was in GR to attend a music conference. Taking late evening and early morning walks, I could see some the interiors of these majestic homes. Wow.


----------



## Flairball

All utility, all day. First some snowy, windy skeet, then a walk in the woods with the dog.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> ^ The only thing more handsome than that home is your sweater!


Agree. That sweater is sweet.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Thanks, Gamma. Heritage Hill is awesome. Blocks and blocks and blocks of late 19th century American house architecture--all in in pristine condition and beauty. Sadly, I had little time to explore as I was in GR to attend a music conference. Taking late evening and early morning walks, I could see some the interiors of these majestic homes. Wow.


I have relatives in GR and have been through the neighborhood. Heritage Hill is definitely worth another visit when you have more time.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Flairball, I saw that sweater online and almost pulled the trigger on it. Maybe I should have....
> 
> ...accompanied by an Orvis shirt, J Press olive surcingle belt, L.L. Bean tan corduroys.


What a cool tie!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ^ The only thing more handsome than that home is your sweater!


Yup, wonderful sweater, but that home is ridiculous, insane, gorgeous (off to the thesaurus for more adjectives).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few random shots from another very cold week. The P&G was inspired by RT Bone!

Univ Stripe - Thank you.


----------



## HerrDavid

Details on the sweater, OCDB?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

HerrDavid said:


> Details on the sweater, OCDB?


Brushed Shetland from Rugby the defunct RL brand. I have another and I like them both. However, one of them needs t be rebrushed. Has anyone ever attempted this? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Fading Fast said:


> Yup, wonderful sweater, but that home is ridiculous, insane, gorgeous (off to the thesaurus for more adjectives).


Both the sweater and the house are astounding. Finding a sweater or house on that level is just about impossible in Fresno.


----------



## stcolumba

RE sweater: Thanks, Gamma, Fading, and Corno.


----------



## DLW

oxford cloth button down said:


> A few random shots from another very cold week. The P&G was inspired by RT Bone!
> 
> Univ Stripe - Thank you.


Pls, what does P&G mean?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Tweed McVay said:


> Pls, what does P&G mean?


I assumed pink and green - and I'm sure L.B, whose O.P.H. was subtitled "The Pleasures of Wearing Pink & Green," would lift a G&T to the use of an acronym


----------



## CornoUltimo

After playing some Elgar and Verdi for High school honor orchestra
Apologies for bad lighting( it was raining outside)-the tie is a dark hunter green
Patrick James suit, Robert Talbott tie, Trafalgar suspenders, unseen: a very old and cracked pair of black AE derbys
]


----------



## adept

Very nice...



sskim3 said:


> Details:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gloverall duffel coat
> No brand cashmere scarf
> JPress Navy Grenadine tie
> JAB pocket square
> Paul Stuart blue tweed sports cost
> Banana Republic vest
> LE OCBD
> Banana Republic tweed pants
> Stafford Deacon
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday: a day of argyle and tweed

old Brooks Bros sweater


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> After playing some Elgar and Verdi for High school honor orchestra
> Apologies for bad lighting( it was raining outside)-the tie is a dark hunter green
> Patrick James suit, Robert Talbott tie, Trafalgar suspenders, unseen: a very old and cracked pair of black AE derbys
> ]


Diggin' the paisley braces!


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> Sunday: a day of argyle and tweed
> 
> old Brooks Bros sweater


Love these colors together stc. Nothing of note to report today; heading out to deal with this:


----------



## Fading Fast

Zep, that is a handsome looking home to the right in your picture. Over on the fashion side, I posted some pictures I took of the storm in the city in the storm picture thread there - crazy amount of snow.


----------



## LeeLo

Just picked up this chunky shawl cardigan from Old Navy over the weekend at a deep discount - a whopping 15 smackaroos. It's a cotton, wool, nylon blend, but for $15 it fits the bill as a cozy house sweater. I would love a much nicer one from O'Connell's like this one for a paltry sum of $1200 https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-12-ply-Cashmere-Cardigan-Burgundy.html but until I hit the lotto I'll stick with what I got.

Also, inadvertently keeping the pink and green theme going. Would you just look at that.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Fading Fast said:


> Zep, that is a handsome looking home to the right in your picture. Over on the fashion side, I posted some pictures I took of the storm in the city in the storm picture thread there - crazy amount of snow.


Liked your pics, especially the umbrella one.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Decided to try a full picture today
Patrick James SC, Locharron lambs wool tie, BB OCBD, Bills M2, old cross ballpoint pen, and weejuns


----------



## Bermuda

You have great style for a young man. I applaud you


----------



## sskim3

Bermuda said:


> You have great style for a young man. I applaud you


+1 very solid rig

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balfour

Corno:

Very nice. If it were me, I would have a more restrained square (especially in white). Also, the tie should hit the waist band. But otherwise a very fine offering.


----------



## Shaver

^ To which I might add a caution against keeping a pen in the shirt pocket.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> ^ To which I might add a caution against keeping a pen in the shirt pocket.


Merican.


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Merican.


Play nice.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> Play nice.


:evil::loveyou:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I was going stir crazy from snow and convalescence so I finally got a shower and dressed myself. The splint was really pushing the limit for the cuff of that sport jacket. Back to work on Tuesday and I couldn't be more excited.

Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Lands End crewneck
BB cords


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> ^ To which I might add a caution against keeping a pen in the shirt pocket.


Why not, may I ask?


----------



## adept

Great tie...



gamma68 said:


> Flairball, I saw that sweater online and almost pulled the trigger on it. Maybe I should have....
> 
> ...accompanied by an Orvis shirt, J Press olive surcingle belt, L.L. Bean tan corduroys.


----------



## adept

Sharp!



stcolumba said:


> Friday in Grand Rapids


----------



## adept

These colors are beautifully matched...



stcolumba said:


> Sunday: a day of argyle and tweed
> 
> old Brooks Bros sweater


----------



## CornoUltimo

Balfour said:


> Corno:
> 
> Very nice. If it were me, I would have a more restrained square (especially in white). Also, the tie should hit the waist band. But otherwise a very fine offering.


Thanks for all the positive response. Usually I go with a TV or point fold, but I thought the rest of my outfit was pretty toned down so I tried a puff. The tie actually does hit the waistband, but I was bending over to take the picture, hence the tie appeared to fall lower than it actually did.


----------



## CornoUltimo

adept said:


> These colors are beautifully matched...


Agreed


----------



## adept

Here is a Jos. A. Banks patch pocket I got from Tweedy Don...
Countess Mara emblematic (elephants)
PRL shirt, blue/white stripes 
Robert Talbot for Nordstrom's vest


----------



## Shaver

FLCracka said:


> Why not, may I ask?


Tres déclassé.


----------



## Bermuda

LL bean burgundy stripe ocbd. Brooks brothers blue tennis player tie. LL bean khakis. RL socks. Tommy Hilfiger boat shoes. Pardon the awful picture I am not sure why it turns the picture to the side????


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit
BB blue end-on-end shirt
CT tie
Tiffany cufflinks
AE Niles


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CornoUltimo said:


> Decided to try a full picture today
> Patrick James SC, Locharron lambs wool tie, BB OCBD, Bills M2, old cross ballpoint pen, and weejuns


This is a nice combination, but that coat seems a bit big - note the upper sleeves and the way the quarters hang inward below the button - ideally, that sleeve would sit cleanly and the quarters would be straight or slightly open.

As another fairly skinny young guy, I've worn my share of slightly-too-big stuff, so I end up quite attuned to this.


----------



## stcolumba

Sort of, kind of, carrying on the P & G theme with a Robbie Burns touch.

J Press ocbd
Pierpont Hicks tie
Brooks Bros socks (the Jerrod influence)


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

^ brilliant!


----------



## gamma68

StColumba is right. It's hard to find a good tie to pair with this HT jacket. I think this _really old_ unlined wool tie works well:

Accompanied by a BB OCBD, Trafalgar belt, Lands' End corduroys, BB wool/silk/cashmere-blend socks, Allen Edmonds Scotch grain MacNeils.


----------



## Roycru

For those who have been following the yellow OCBD shirt discussion in this group, I wore one today.......

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, L L Bean yellow OCBD shirt and cord trousers, Land's End paisley tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:


















LL Bean field jacket

BR merino sweater

Brooks Bros. 80/20 cotton wool shirt

No-name cords.

Vibram-soled Mezlan suede full-brogues.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful day, today. Didn't even need a coat.


----------



## RT-Bone

Top:
-LE Sail Rigger OCBD
-LLB Shetland

Bottom:
-LE moleskins
-LLB camp mocs and camp socks




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RT-Bone

oxford cloth button down said:


> A few random shots from another very cold week. The P&G was inspired by RT Bone!
> 
> Univ Stripe - Thank you.


Looks great!


----------



## FLMike

BB and Alden


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Back to work today. Or at least working at home. Can't wait to get back in the newsroom. For now, though, I'm trying some things in my closet that I haven't had the opportunity to wear, such as my NYU repp tie. Purple isn't a color I often wear, but figured I'd give it a shot.

Mavest triple patch pocket 3/2 navy sack blazer
BB OCBD
Seaward and Stearn NYU repp tie
BB chinos


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

RT-Bone and I got the same memo....

* U.S. Navy peacoat, dated 1953
* Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD
* L.L. Bean Shetland wool sweater
* L.L. Bean belt (unseen)
* Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
* Wigwam wool-blend socks
* L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


----------



## RT-Bone

gamma68 said:


> RT-Bone and I got the same memo....


Speaking of that: any word on tomorrow's memo?


----------



## Walter Denton

Ensiferous said:


>


Ensiferous - Great combination! I particularly like that sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

Lock up before leaving - check
Pick up milk and eggs on way home - check
Ensiferous has on perfect outfit again - check
Put gas in car - check
Steal Ensiferous Fair Isle - wish I could put a check there
Go home and hate my clothes in comparison - check


N.B. Gamma, great choice on using the un-lined wool tie - the texture of the wool hold its own with the jacket and being unlined strikes the right level of formality


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> RT-Bone and I got the same memo....
> 
> * U.S. Navy peacoat, dated 1953
> * Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD
> * L.L. Bean Shetland wool sweater
> * L.L. Bean belt (unseen)
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
> * Wigwam wool-blend socks
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


What a splendid peacoat! Mine is from 1949 or 1950. Don't you love the corduroy pockets?

You wear that Bean sweater well!


----------



## stcolumba

Top pic: this morning, visiting a school for music scholarship auditions. Gosh it was cold! The sage (not green??) Barbour did
its job. Middle pic: At lunch at La étoile du Bucks. (There is something about a purple tie that draws notice.) Bottom pic: And, finally, home. I believe that I bought this Bean Norwegian in the late 1970s for under $40. Unlike me, it never seems to age. I am always amazed at how much stuff I can put into a Filson bag.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> For those who have been following the yellow OCBD shirt discussion in this group, I wore one today.......
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket, L L Bean yellow OCBD shirt and cord trousers, Land's End paisley tie, Jim Thompson pocket square, and Allen-Edmonds snuff suede Neumoks......


Yes, indeed! You ARE a legend! Always dapper.


----------



## ShabShoral

Long time visiter, first time poster. How did I do?

















This outfit is very busy, and very summery, but it's 70+ degrees in Florida, so I wanted to have some fun (rules were meant to be broken, right?).

Thrifted BB Golden Fleece (Cashmere? Not sure), and I'm not sure if the herringbone comes through.

BB houndstooth shirt

BB repp tie

BB silk & linen slacks

BB white bucks

Local florist's carnation (!)

Note: I know nothing of proper shot or outfit composition - any advice?


----------



## Balfour

ShabShoral said:


> Long time visiter, first time poster. How did I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This outfit is very busy, and very summery, but it's 70+ degrees in Florida, so I wanted to have some fun (rules were meant to be broken, right?).
> 
> Thrifted BB Golden Fleece (Cashmere? Not sure), and I'm not sure if the herringbone comes through.
> 
> BB houndstooth shirt
> 
> BB repp tie
> 
> BB silk & linen slacks
> 
> BB white bucks
> 
> Local florist's carnation (!)
> 
> Note: I know nothing of proper shot or outfit composition - any advice?


Some mutant alien lifeform seems to be erupting from your lapel.

Otherwise, despite some significant fit issues, the jacket, shirt and tie are nice in terms of colour combination, etc. I would favour more tame trousers, but others' views may differ.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate




----------



## ShabShoral

Balfour said:


> Some mutant alien lifeform seems to be erupting from your lapel.
> 
> Otherwise, despite some significant fit issues, the jacket, shirt and tie are nice in terms of colour combination, etc. I would favour more tame trousers, but others' views may differ.


What fit issues are you referring to? The photo admittedly makes everything look off fit-wise, probably due to my bad posture while taking it, but everything seems fine under normal conditions. I had the jacket altered to be smaller than it originally was, and it now looks alright to me.


----------



## Balfour

ShabShoral said:


> What fit issues are you referring to? The photo admittedly makes everything look off fit-wise, probably due to my bad posture while taking it, but everything seems fine under normal conditions. I had the jacket altered to be smaller than it originally was, and it now looks alright to me.


Big gap on shirt collar.

Jacket shoulders look too broad.

Sleeve length and jacket length difficult to judge from the pictures (given your stance), but there may be issues there.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

ShabShoral said:


> What fit issues are you referring to? The photo admittedly makes everything look off fit-wise, probably due to my bad posture while taking it, but everything seems fine under normal conditions. I had the jacket altered to be smaller than it originally was, and it now looks alright to me.


There seems to be an awful lot of drape in the chest (like, probably too much), and the shirt collar seems to be sitting away from your neck quite a bit. The knot-collar intersection doesn't quite seem perfect.

I don't mind bold trousers, but I wouldn't combine a checked jacket with checked trousers.


----------



## gamma68

ShabShoral said:


> Long time visiter, first time poster. How did I do?
> 
> Note: I know nothing of proper shot or outfit composition - any advice?


From the photos posted, it's hard to tell if you have fit issues or not, but the jacket looks like it may be long. There may be other items to note.

Here's an infographic that may help. But PLEASE NOTE: Many Trad Forum members prefer cuff/NO BREAK on their trousers.


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


I normally like your stuff but this seems like the antonym of synergy.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour said:


> I normally like your stuff but this seems like the antonym of synergy.


Thanks. I have to admit, this was a less-than-successful experiment.

The trousers are heavy woolen flannel, so I'm not so terribly out of season. I was arguing elsewhere on the internet about strollers the other day - so I guess I had that on the brain this morning.

I have to admit, I kinda like the vest with the blazer.


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thanks. I have to admit, this was a less-than-successful experiment.
> 
> The trousers are heavy woolen flannel, so I'm not so terribly out of season. I was arguing elsewhere on the internet about strollers the other day - so I guess I had that on the brain this morning.
> 
> I have to admit, I kinda like the vest with the blazer.


A gracious response. My subtext I hope is not lost (all nice pieces, just not sure about the combination).

And, good Lord, flannel. I would never have guessed (just shows how limited assessing pictures on the interwebz is!).


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour said:


> A gracious response. My subtext I hope is not lost (all nice pieces, just not sure about the combination).
> 
> And, good Lord, flannel. I would never have guessed (just shows how limited assessing pictures on the interwebz is!).


No, I got it quite clearly. It may help that I formed roughly the same assessment over the course of the day.

And it's not a very good photo, by any means. The texture is a bit more visible in the picture I took last time I wore them (though, again, not an entirely successful combination):


----------



## Balfour

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> No, I got it quite clearly. It may help that I formed roughly the same assessment over the course of the day.
> 
> And it's not a very good photo, by any means. The texture is a bit more visible in the picture I took last time I wore them (though, again, not an entirely successful combination):


Yes, I see the texture now. White flannel seems to be a very American look (nothing wrong with that). Not storied in England at all. In what situations is it optimally deployed in the States?


----------



## Flairball

Another beautiful, warm day. No coat, again. Double debut; new fleece vest, and a new tweed shooting vest. Yes, off to skeet again.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Balfour said:


> Yes, I see the texture now. White flannel seems to be a very American look (nothing wrong with that). Not storied in England at all. In what situations is it optimally deployed in the States?


You know, it's not worn much here, either. Part of why I bought these was the novelty value. I think of it as sort of a '30s retro look.


----------



## Bermuda

Despite the criticism on here I still think we all look a heck of a lot better than a majority of the masses


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit and shirt
Ferragamo tie
AE Fifth Ave


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I really like cavalry twills.


----------



## Flairball

Blues and browns, today.


----------



## orange fury

Team meeting today, and it's actually reasonably cool for once (though it won't last long- mid 70's by Friday):








BBRF Shetland - BB OCBD - J Crew chinos - AE Cavanaughs - LL Bean braided belt (unseen) - Hamilton Brandon on NATO - OP Fairmonts


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## FLMike

J Pree 3/2 sack blazer with buttons featuring my university's seal
J Press PPBD
Hiltl wool gabs
AE shoes and belt


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Back to back like I'm Jordan '96, '97.


----------



## gamma68

Flairball said:


> Blues and browns, today.


Really nice colors in that tweed jacket, sir.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

stcolumba said:


> I am always amazed at how much stuff I can put into a Filson bag.[/COLOR][/FONT]


Amazing isn't it? I have the small Filson duffle and was concerned that the medium would be more appropriate for a weekend. After trying the small it seems at times to be a bottomless pit. I love their stuff.


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Really nice colors in that tweed jacket, sir.


Thank you. It's one of my favorites.

Inspired by some recent posts to get some pink and green going, so.......




Anyway, I'm going to have to try to get in some good submissions over the next week because I'm going under the knife next Thursday, and I'm not so sure I'll have much I can get over the cast. We'll see.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Snow is finally melting and the weekend is nigh.

Vintage Press Donegal mist 3/2 tweed sack
Vintage Press pink OCBD
Press A&S repp
Not shown: Stone BB chinos and weejuns


----------



## Billax

That is a gorgeous Donegal Mist Sport coat!


----------



## Roycru

Thanks always to those who post pictures of themselves and who like my pictures.

Waiting for the next Gold Line train at Los Angeles Union Station, Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue and white tattersall OCBD shirt, tie that my friend gave me for Christmas, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Leatherman blue and tan surcingle belt, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.......


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Billax said:


> That is gorgeous Donegal Mist Sport coat!


Thank you, Bill!


----------



## orange fury

More meetings/trainings today. One of these days, I'll get a camera that's not as grainy as my cell phone...:








PRL made in Italy corduroy sport coat (navy) - BB Country Club shirt - LE flannels - JAB belt - AE Mora 2.0's - Ray Ban Wayfarers - Hamilton Jazzmaster - Grande Americano


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Received the Yale Co-op herringbone sack this morning and it's just wonderful. Beautiful Harris tweed colors, fully canvased, amazing lapel roll. I just need to get the back of the neck taken in a bit and we're good to go.

Yale Co-op Harris tweed herringbone sack
Vintage pink Huntington OCBD
Press repp tie


----------



## gamma68

^ Wonderful HT jacket, RMP!

What a coincidence. I'm also wearing HT...

Accompanied by a Trafalgar belt, L.L. Bean moleskin pants, and a vintage yellow BB OCBD--the kind they _should have _reintroduced (6-button placket, unlined collar and cuffs, chest pocket. It does, however, have a 3" collar and plastic buttons).


----------



## stcolumba

Friday


----------



## rmpmcdermott

That jacket's a beaut, Gamma!



gamma68 said:


> ^ Wonderful HT jacket, RMP!
> 
> What a coincidence. I'm also wearing HT...
> 
> Accompanied by a Trafalgar belt, L.L. Bean moleskin pants, and a vintage yellow BB OCBD--the kind they _should have _reintroduced (6-button placket, unlined collar and cuffs, chest pocket. It does, however, have a 3" collar and plastic buttons).


----------



## echappist

rmpmcdermott said:


> Received the Yale Co-op herringbone sack this morning and it's just wonderful. Beautiful Harris tweed colors, fully canvased, amazing lapel roll. I just need to get the back of the neck taken in a bit and we're good to go.


impressive, especially the lapel roll. To think that there were once two reputable clothiers in New Haven...

btw, I finally had a chance to stop by J Press in DC yesterday (traffic into town had been horrendous this week) and dropped off my new Magee jacket to have the sleeves shortened. I saw that they still have quite a few tweed jackets with patterns more interesting than a plain herringbone, but unfortunately, none was available in a 38.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

echappist said:


> impressive, especially the lapel roll. To think that there were once two reputable clothiers in New Haven...
> 
> btw, I finally had a chance to stop by J Press in DC yesterday (traffic into town had been horrendous this week) and dropped off my new Magee jacket to have the sleeves shortened. I saw that they still have quite a few tweed jackets with patterns more interesting than a plain herringbone, but unfortunately, none was available in a 38.


It's a great store. I'll be stopping by Saturday. I think they're clearing out the tweeds for the spring sport coats so they probably have pretty limited sizes.


----------



## fred johnson

rmpmcdermott said:


> Received the Yale Co-op herringbone sack this morning and it's just wonderful. Beautiful Harris tweed colors, fully canvased, amazing lapel roll. I just need to get the back of the neck taken in a bit and we're good to go.
> 
> Yale Co-op Harris tweed herringbone sack
> Vintage pink Huntington OCBD
> Press repp tie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful Jacket, the Yale CO-OP was my main source of clothing from 3rd year high school thru college until they closed. Just pick up one of their vintage broken bone HT in grey. Wear yours in good health.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

fred johnson said:


> rmpmcdermott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received the Yale Co-op herringbone sack this morning and it's just wonderful. Beautiful Harris tweed colors, fully canvased, amazing lapel roll. I just need to get the back of the neck taken in a bit and we're good to go.
> 
> Yale Co-op Harris tweed herringbone sack
> Vintage pink Huntington OCBD
> Press repp tie
> 
> Wonderful Jacket, the Yale CO-OP was my main source of clothing from 3rd year high school thru college until they closed. Just pick up one of their vintage broken bone HT in grey. Wear yours in good health.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! And you do the same.
Click to expand...


----------



## fred johnson

echappist said:


> impressive, especially the lapel roll. To think that there were once two reputable clothiers in New Haven...]
> 
> Actually there were quite a bit more than two reputable clothiers in New Haven that feature Ivy League clothing besides Press and the CO-OP.


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> Received the Yale Co-op herringbone sack this morning and it's just wonderful. Beautiful Harris tweed colors, fully canvased, amazing lapel roll. I just need to get the back of the neck taken in a bit and we're good to go.
> 
> Yale Co-op Harris tweed herringbone sack
> Vintage pink Huntington OCBD
> Press repp tie


As you said, fantastic lapel role and all the other details are equally beautiful. Enjoy, great purchase.


----------



## gamma68

It's unseasonably warm here today (47 degrees), which allows for lighter layering:

* Deansgate 3/2 tweed jacket for Blackburn's of Delaware
* L.L. Bean cotton-cashmere sweater
* Barbour cotton 'Country Shirt'
* LeatherMan surcingle belt (unseen)
* Lands' End khakis


----------



## Kendallroberts88

T.Harris-3/2 sack
Shirt-PPBD by Kirkland
Tie- Belk private label 
Pants-BB
Shoes-Cole Haan
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

stcolumba said:


> Friday


Digging the rig Columba

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

Fading Fast said:


> As you said, fantastic lapel role and all the other details are equally beautiful. Enjoy, great purchase.


I agree, I prefer the look pictured where the lapel rolls to each other

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Kendallroberts88 said:


> T.Harris-3/2 sack
> Shirt-PPBD by Kirkland
> Tie- Belk private label
> Pants-BB
> Shoes-Cole Haan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isn't T. Harris a London brand? I'm kind of surprised they'd make a 3/2 sack. No darts? Center vent? Interesting.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Very casual Saturday. Need a haircut and a shave.

Vintage Bean Norwegian
Vintage pink Huntington OCBD
BB chinos


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Derm - Great pic. Cool rig. I actually went to the new LL Bean store near me today. Great experience. Came home with some camp mocs. Pretty stoked.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, Ox! I really want a pair of those Allagash Bison handsewns. Might have to take a trip to Bean soon.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> Isn't T. Harris a London brand? I'm kind of surprised they'd make a 3/2 sack. No darts? Center vent? Interesting.








































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

^Dartless, indeed. I like that pattern....very nice. Looks like someone may have tried to press the lapels into a 3-button at one point. Dry cleaners are notorious for doing that to 3/2 sacks.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon brunch. Harris Tweed: Crimson Shop (3 button) Old Brooks Bros tie


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Please excuse the mess in the background, we had some furniture delivered. Pretty nice day out. Decided to go for a walk in Rock Creek Cemetery to visit Mr. Vidal as I may have mentioned on here before. Might head over to The Hitching Post for some fried chicken soon as well.

Yale Co-op Harris tweed sack
Vintage Press flap pocket OCBD
Press repp emblematic
BB chinos
Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

rmpmcdermott said:


> Please excuse the mess in the background, we had some furniture delivered. Pretty nice day out. Decided to go for a walk in Rock Creek Cemetery to visit Mr. Vidal as I may have mentioned on here before. Might head over to The Hitching Post for some fried chicken soon as well.
> 
> Yale Co-op Harris tweed sack
> Vintage Press flap pocket OCBD
> Press repp emblematic
> BB chinos
> Weejuns


Greatly admiring this tweed. Smart fit and look.


----------



## stcolumba

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Digging the rig Columba
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, @Kendallroberts88!


----------



## Kendallroberts88

stcolumba said:


> Sunday afternoon brunch. Harris Tweed: Crimson Shop (3 button) Old Brooks Bros tie


That's one nice tie, no matter what it seems as versatile as any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

stcolumba said:


> Greatly admiring this tweed. Smart fit and look.


Thank you! That means a lot coming from you. You're one of the people on the board I watch most closely for style tips. Love that herringbone with the bow tie above!


----------



## CornoUltimo

On a rainy Sunday morning


----------



## stcolumba

rmpmcdermott said:


> Thank you! That means a lot coming from you. You're one of the people on the board I watch most closely for style tips. Love that herringbone with the bow tie above!


Thanks (and thanks, also to @Kendallroberts88) for the kind remarks. I wish I knew some cool style tips. 
The gents on this forum are so knowledgable about things sartorial. I read and learn.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

CornoUltimo said:


> On a rainy Sunday morning


Nice, pointed foulard bow tie is a nice touch! Well done my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Kendallroberts88 said:


> Nice, pointed foulard bow tie is a nice touch! Well done my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can only echo this - well done.


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, shirt, and tie
AE Strands
Tiffany buckle


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Half-Norfolk jacket by Glenwick for Crowley's, Detroit
* L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
* Brooks Brothers silk tie
* JPress olive surcingle belt (unseen)
* Lands' End khakis


----------



## adept

I like all the color, may have been helped with the tie, jacket or shirt having an identifiable pattern.

I love the PS, would like to know the source if possible...



Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


----------



## adept

I like this a lot...great job with the PS...



Flairball said:


> Blues and browns, today.


----------



## adept

Beautiful...your rigs always seem to have a nice balance.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Back to back like I'm Jordan '96, '97.


----------



## adept

I like this very much...



rmpmcdermott said:


> Snow is finally melting and the weekend is nigh.
> 
> Vintage Press Donegal mist 3/2 tweed sack
> Vintage Press pink OCBD
> Press A&S repp
> Not shown: Stone BB chinos and weejuns


----------



## adept

Both you and stc have shown this sweater, very nice. Orvis has a shawl collar version on sale right now, at least they did a few days ago.



rmpmcdermott said:


> Very casual Saturday. Need a haircut and a shave.
> 
> Vintage Bean Norwegian
> Vintage pink Huntington OCBD
> BB chinos


----------



## adept

I love all this. The jacket is so cool.



gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Half-Norfolk jacket by Glenwick for Crowley's, Detroit
> * L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
> * Brooks Brothers silk tie
> * JPress olive surcingle belt (unseen)
> * Lands' End khakis


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Half-Norfolk jacket by Glenwick for Crowley's, Detroit
> * L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
> * Brooks Brothers silk tie
> * JPress olive surcingle belt (unseen)
> * Lands' End khakis


That jacket is incredibly cool, I was watching a similar one on eBay a while back (belted back, bellows pockets, etc), but couldn't justify the price at the time. Very nice.

I actually put all my tweed away over the weekend and loaded my closet with my summer suits and sportcoats. It's been in the 70's and 80's all winter, and there doesn't appear to be any end in sight. Heck, I was wearing a linen blazer this morning lol


----------



## Bermuda

Got up to 55 degrees here today and I wore seersucker pants


----------



## adept

> Glenwick for Crowley's, Detroit


I do miss Crowley's, also...f/k/a Crowley Milner co.


----------



## fred johnson

You nailed it! FL


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> You nailed it! FL


Thank you, sir. I know my suit rigs are not too exciting, comparatively. Just trying to be additive to the forum in my own little way.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Half-Norfolk jacket by Glenwick for Crowley's, Detroit
> * L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
> * Brooks Brothers silk tie
> * JPress olive surcingle belt (unseen)
> * Lands' End khakis


What a jacket! Crowley's. Now there is a name that I had long forgotten!


----------



## FLMike

BB gabs and shirt
Corbin sack
PRL tie
Alden full-straps


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Adept - Thank you.


----------



## gamma68

Many thanks to StColumba, adept and OrangeFury for your kind comments.

FLCracka, very nice blazer.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

At the District Building (city hall) press room here in D.C. doing what I love most. Taking pictures of myself while I'm supposed to be covering a council meeting. Just kidding, they're running 20 minutes late.

Press cord 3/2 sack
Press flap pocket OCBD
Press A&S repp
And I'm wearing pants, I swear


----------



## stcolumba

Churchill dots


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adept said:


> I like all the color, may have been helped with the tie, jacket or shirt having an identifiable pattern.
> 
> I love the PS, would like to know the source if possible...


Thank you. You may be right. The hank is very old and totally anonymous - I don't even exactly recall what thrift store it came from.


----------



## adept

Thanks. A while back I saved a pic of one that looks similar. Recently, found where I saved it, and it is marked 'need to get'. Problem is, I didn't record where it was from!



> The hank is very old and totally anonymous


----------



## Odradek

Earlier today...

Vintage overcoat bought from TweedyDon, worn over BB check tweed jacket, and yellowish tweed waistcoat I bought in Dingle on New Year's Eve.
Green herringbone Jonathan Richards cap also from that trip to Dingle.
Lochcarron black watch tie.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adept said:


> Thanks. A while back I saved a pic of one that looks similar. Recently, found where I saved it, and it is marked 'need to get'. Problem is, I didn't record where it was from!


Try posting it, somebody might recognize it.


----------



## adept

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Try posting it, somebody might recognize it.


That's a great idea, thanks, but I'd probably do so outside of the trad forum. Think I first spotted it on TOF...


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

adept said:


> That's a great idea, thanks, but I'd probably do so outside of the trad forum. Think I first spotted it on TOF...


Or you could try a reverse image search (also great for online dating).


----------



## adept

I'm not sure what that means! Anyway, something recent.

Jos. A. Banks patch pocket
LE shirt with light striping, colors unfortunately washed out
BB chambray PS
Thrifted the tie last Summer, I thought it was novel with the train/countryside motif


----------



## TweedyDon

Excellent--I'm delighted to see that coat being worn so well!



Odradek said:


> Earlier today...
> 
> Vintage overcoat bought from TweedyDon, worn over BB check tweed jacket, and yellowish tweed waistcoat I bought in Dingle on New Year's Eve.
> Green herringbone Jonathan Richards cap also from that trip to Dingle.
> Lochcarron black watch tie.


----------



## fred johnson

rmpmcdermott said:


> At the District Building (city hall) press room here in D.C. doing what I love most. Taking pictures of myself while I'm supposed to be covering a council meeting. Just kidding, they're running 20 minutes late.
> 
> Press cord 3/2 sack
> Press flap pocket OCBD
> Press A&S repp
> And I'm wearing pants, I swear


That JP shirt does not appear to have much roll, I seem to get more with mine without the pocket flap. Might there be a difference? Just curious, a nice look with the cord jacket.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
BB vintage OCBD, unlined everything
Huntington Tweed Sack, you know the details
PRL Tie
Below:
LLB Flat Front flannels
Weejuns


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn suit
BB shirt, buckle and strap
JAB tie
AE Grayson


----------



## Balfour

^ Nice. I like the suit in particular - is there an almost imperceptible overcheck or is that a trick of the light?


----------



## FLMike

Balfour said:


> ^ Nice. I like the suit in particular - is there an almost imperceptible overcheck or is that a trick of the light?


Thanks. Yes, it's red and it's actually pretty perceptible but for my phone's crappy camera.


----------



## Balfour

Great. I did wonder, if it was there, whether you were picking it out with the tie.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

fred johnson said:


> That JP shirt does not appear to have much roll, I seem to get more with mine without the pocket flap. Might there be a difference? Just curious, a nice look with the cord jacket.


It's a newer one so it's only got a few washes and the collar is still a bit stiff. Bought it maybe a I love Press, but I have to beat the hell out of the flap pocket OCBDs before the collar gets any kind of roll. My vintage ones roll pretty nicely and my newer ones eventually get there. Just takes some time. As for the difference, I only have flap pockets so I couldn't say. Could be, though!


----------



## Fading Fast

Lunch with a friend on a overcast-and-supposed-to-rain day in the 50s.

J.Crew tweed herringbone sport coat
Everlane OCBD - unlined collar but too short a collar point
BB Red Fleece cotton-cashmere sweater
J.Crew Selvedge button-fly jeans in wheat (trying for the campus '50s Ivy feel)
Best Made wool Submariner socks (nice and warm)
BB bucks (beat up, but it's going to rain)


----------



## Oldsport

@ Fading Fast - Nice. I think I'll break out the Stone Chinos and Suede Saddles tomorrow myself.


----------



## LeeLo

Sticking to the basics today:


----------



## Oldsport

@ LeeLo - BAAM!


----------



## Fading Fast

Triathlete said:


> @ Fading Fast - Nice. I think I'll break out the Stone Chinos and Suede Saddles tomorrow myself.


Thank you. I really do have some nice bucks, but didn't want to wear them in the rain (and filth that is NYC streets since the snow storm), so I put on the beat up, old ones. I don't have saddles, but I have a really neat paid of wingtip-bucks (buck shape and soul - and in tan suede - but with a wingtip pattern that takes them up one on the dressy scale) - would have been perfect for today except for the weather. I have a pair of saddles on the to-buy list.


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Shirt, tie, and saved-from-Dad's-Goodwill-pile jacket from Press. Bean cords, Pantherella socks, and AE Maxfields.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Is that a Press Donegal Mist? A real beaut.


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> Samuelsohn suit
> BB shirt, buckle and strap
> JAB tie
> AE Grayson
> I love the suit/shirt/tie combination AND the pleated suit trousers.


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



rmpmcdermott said:


> ^ Is that a Press Donegal Mist? A real beaut.


Yep. A look I will forever associate with champagne brunch at the Air Force Academy Officers' Club, circa 1988. Mom always hated it ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff. And I always love a good story with a piece of older clothing.


----------



## Drew4au

Aaand after work ...
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## SlideGuitarist

^^ Total man-crush. I may have seen this rig before, but so what?


----------



## FLMike

All Brooks except PRL tie


----------



## LeeLo

Triathlete said:


> @ Fading Fast - Nice. I think I'll break out the Stone Chinos and Suede Saddles tomorrow myself.


No saddles, but here's some stone chinos for ya (and they got a lil rumple in them for good measure)


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> No saddles, but here's some stone chinos for ya (and they got a lil rumple in them for good measure)


That collar is great. What is it?


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks! It's a Brooks OCBD with the horizontal tag and large cursive lettering. I believe this version is from the mid 00's


----------



## adoucett

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Today:

Had my quarterly progress meeting with my boss. Since ties aren't really worn in the office, I (gasp!) decided to eschew one, but still wanted to come in looking my best and feeling confident.

*As a side note* to everyone who posts and reads here:

I am working on a _very_ exciting new project and I would like to reach out to any of you who might be interested in contributing. I can reveal more details later, but if anyone here (especially the younger folks) is interested in having their writing on trad style published, or writing an in-depth guide on a particular brand, please get in touch with me and I can share with you all the details. I am open to quite a bit of different ideas right now, so if you have any interest at all, please let me know!

Back to what I wore:

* Barbour Liddesdale
* Harvard Co-op camel hair
* Brooks Brothers OCBD
* J.McLaughlin cords
* Allen Edmonds Walden


----------



## jimw

Nice, Drew - am liking the cut of your jib. Big fan of the scarf, an accessory that can really change the whole look and tone of an outfit. Is that a Shaggy Dog sweater, or just very well-loved?

Jim


Drew4au said:


> Aaand after work ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Cold out today. Thankfully I'm working from home, as I do occasionally, since my physical therapy started today.

Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack
Vintage Press OCBD
Vintage Press Burlington Knot emblematic
BB navy chinos
Bespoke hand splint by Dr. Emily Jeter


----------



## Drew4au

jimw said:


> Nice, Drew - am liking the cut of your jib. Big fan of the scarf, an accessory that can really change the whole look and tone of an outfit. Is that a Shaggy Dog sweater, or just very well-loved?
> 
> Jim


Thanks, Jim. Scarf's Abraham Moon, from J. Crew of all places, and sweater is a Shaggy Dog.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kendallroberts88

I think I'll be pulling my burgundy cardigan out in the near future. Nice get up!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Not-working from home; my 9-year-old has the day off. It's about 40F outside right now. This is me in the unfinished sun-room of my new house. Featuring this Shetland crewneck from Harley's, red Gitman university stripe, Brooks Bros. Clark-fit brushed twills (yes, the rise needs another 1"), chili MacTavishes:



The knees bunch up because these are a little too narrow in the leg:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

^ Great stuff.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

rmpmcdermott said:


> ^ Great stuff.


You mean Gamma, right? He's become like the Greg Maddux of this thread. Some crofter in the Shetlands deserves all the credit for my look, such as it is.

Hey, young guys? When the old hands tell you that a long rise is better, listen to them. The belt I'm wearing above sits about 1.5" below my natural waist. If you're used to jeans, you think that's comfortable. At some point you realize that it just isn't. I'm "hippy" enough (my tailor's word) that I'm considering MTM moleskins.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, SlideG, for your nice comments. 

P.S. Keep your eyes peeled for a package tomorrow.


----------



## MythReindeer

SlideGuitarist said:


> You mean Gamma, right? He's become like the Greg Maddux of this thread. Some crofter in the Shetlands deserves all the credit for my look, such as it is.
> 
> Hey, young guys? When the old hands tell you that a long rise is better, listen to them. The belt I'm wearing above sits about 1.5" below my natural waist. If you're used to jeans, you think that's comfortable. At some point you realize that it just isn't. I'm "hippy" enough (my tailor's word) that I'm considering MTM moleskins.


Tell it to the clothiers. I bought some Lands' End chinos and am wondering where the rest my trousers got off to. "Traditional Fit," my foot! I tried on some Polo "Classic Fit" cords the last time I ended up at a mall and laughed in the dressing room at the pitiful rise. There are 33 year-olds who want it, just not enough of us. People like what the like, though, so I guess them's the breaks. I've thought about MTM myself.


----------



## CornoUltimo

rmpmcdermott said:


> Cold out today. Thankfully I'm working from home, as I do occasionally, since my physical therapy started today.
> 
> Norman Hilton 3/2 tweed sack
> Vintage Press OCBD
> Vintage Press Burlington Knot emblematic
> BB navy chinos
> Bespoke hand splint by Dr. Emily Jeter


Very nice! That jacket looks sublime.

The splint also ties it all together rather nicely. 
I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

SlideGuitarist said:


> You mean Gamma, right? He's become like the Greg Maddux of this thread. Some crofter in the Shetlands deserves all the credit for my look, such as it is.
> 
> Hey, young guys? When the old hands tell you that a long rise is better, listen to them. The belt I'm wearing above sits about 1.5" below my natural waist. If you're used to jeans, you think that's comfortable. At some point you realize that it just isn't. I'm "hippy" enough (my tailor's word) that I'm considering MTM moleskins.


I meant you! And no Greg Maddox references, please. I grew up a Phillies fan and the mid 90s are tough to think about. Also, I agree on the rise issue. I guess I'm not exactly a young guy at 33, but higher rise is so much better and I only just discovered that a couple years ago.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

CornoUltimo said:


> Very nice! That jacket looks sublime.
> 
> The splint also ties it all together rather nicely.
> I hope your recovery goes well.


Thank you! It's one of my favorite jackets. Norman Hilton did it better than even Brooks and Press at times.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

I'll be attending a visitation shortly:









* San Francisco-era J Press Harris Tweed
* Brooks Brothers white OCBD and belt (unseen)
* Tharrington's of Durham silk foulard
* Britches black corduroys
* Gold Toe cotton argyles
* Allen Edmonds 'Polo" saddle shoes


----------



## Roycru

Barbour shirt, Land's End trousers, Gold Toe socks (that are slipping down), and Nordstrom's shoes......


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning: Brooks Bros tartan on stripes


----------



## stcolumba

From a couple of days ago. J Press button down


----------



## stcolumba

adoucett said:


> Today:
> 
> Had my quarterly progress meeting with my boss. Since ties aren't really worn in the office, I (gasp!) decided to eschew one, but still wanted to come in looking my best and feeling confident.
> 
> *As a side note* to everyone who posts and reads here:
> 
> I am working on a _very_ exciting new project and I would like to reach out to any of you who might be interested in contributing. I can reveal more details later, but if anyone here (especially the younger folks) is interested in having their writing on trad style published, or writing an in-depth guide on a particular brand, please get in touch with me and I can share with you all the details. I am open to quite a bit of different ideas right now, so if you have any interest at all, please let me know!
> 
> Back to what I wore:
> 
> * Barbour Liddesdale
> * Harvard Co-op camel hair
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD
> * J.McLaughlin cords
> * Allen Edmonds Walden


Great stuff!!!!


----------



## Reuben




----------



## CornoUltimo




----------



## adept

Recent...

Hathaway Sport Pinpoint Oxford shirt
J. Crew Sweater
BB Chinos


----------



## CornoUltimo

gamma68 said:


> I'll be attending a visitation shortly:
> 
> * San Francisco-era J Press Harris Tweed
> * Brooks Brothers white OCBD and belt (unseen)
> * Tharrington's of Durham silk foulard
> * Britches black corduroys
> * Gold Toe cotton argyles
> * Allen Edmonds 'Polo" saddle shoes


This is wonderful! I never thought black cords could work, but you've done the impossible.


----------



## Ensiferous

CornoUltimo said:


> I never thought black cords could work, but you've done the impossible.


I have a friend, he's about 75 now, from an old Connecticut family - house at the shore, house in the hills - and who is about as "trad" as they come. He wears black wide wale corduroys quite well, and I think he might have inspired me to get a pair over twenty years ago, when I had limited myself to tan, brown, olive and navy cords.

The black wide wale corduroy trouser, like the black knit tie, might just fall into that peculiar and limited category of "no black, with the exception of this."

Yes, gamma, too, wears them well.


----------



## Ensiferous

Saint C, should you find that this tie no longer suits your needs, I will gladly give it a new home. :biggrin:



stcolumba said:


>


----------



## FLMike

Apologize in advance, not the tradliest of rigs....

BB Golden Fleece suit
CT shirt
Hermes tie
Alden/BB color 8 tassels
Tiffany cuff links


----------



## stcolumba

A Repp and Tweed Monday.


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> Saint C, should you find that this tie no longer suits your needs, I will gladly give it a new home. :biggrin:


 It would get lost in your outstanding tie collection!


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo;1764504
[/QUOTE said:


> Nice cords!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Jeez, I'm gonna have to cross-post to the fashion forum.

This was with navy whipcords and AE MacNeils:










This is a suit from 1967 that I don't wear enough - a 4x1 DB, which is kind of gross but I will make an exception.










... And this is from Hickey Freeman, with narrow lapels and not much waist supression so, even though it's a 2010 skinny-ish suit with a high button stance, it nearly has the look.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

On a cloudy Monday. Bonus picture of my picture spot.


----------



## adept

Ensiferous said:


> Saint C, should you find that this tie no longer suits your needs, I will gladly give it a new home. :biggrin:


The magnanimity knows no bounds...


----------



## LeeLo

This is quickly becoming my winter uniform


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, simple classic outfit, with the fit of everything absolutely spot on.

Thank you for the bonus pic, I think I've mentioned this before, but that is one gorgeous (Trad) building. I'm guessing it was built in the1920s, could be earlier.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD, simple classic outfit, with the fit of everything absolutely spot on.
> 
> Thank you for the bonus pic, I think I've mentioned this before, but that is one gorgeous (Trad) building. I'm guessing it was built in the 1920s, could be earlier.


Thank you. I appreciate the kind words.

You are very very close in your estimation. The Shawnee Hotel was built in 1916. Here are a few historic images.


----------



## gamma68

CornoUltimo said:


> This is wonderful! I never thought black cords could work, but you've done the impossible.


Thanks, sir. The black cords worked with the gray herringbone and fit the occasion.



adept said:


> Hathaway Sport Pinpoint Oxford shirt


I'm really digging that shirt, adept. Looks great with the sweater.


----------



## gamma68

Pre-client meeting:





...and post-client meeting:



* Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, univ. stripe OCBD, and belt
* Wool tartan tie (Stewart of Appin)
* Ralph Lauren Polo wool flannel trousers
* Burberry cashmere cardigan (Scotland)


----------



## adept

Thanks, it was a thrift store find. Decent quality and the sleeves are even the correct length.



gamma68 said:


> I'm really digging that shirt, adept. Looks great with the sweater.


----------



## adept

The tie, the trousers (which look like wool), so nice...



gamma68 said:


> Pre-client meeting:
> 
> ...and post-client meeting:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, univ. stripe OCBD, and belt
> * Wool tartan tie (Stewart of Appin)
> * Ralph Lauren Polo flannel trousers
> * Burberry cashmere cardigan


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> The tie, the trousers (which look like wool), so nice...


Oops, I meant wool. They are cozy, as is the cardigan.


----------



## ErnstStavroBlofeld

Reuben said:


>


JW Rueben where is your watch and shoes from?

As I am quite fond of both.


----------



## Reuben

ErnstStavroBlofeld said:


> JW Rueben where is your watch and shoes from?
> 
> As I am quite fond of both.


The watch is a Seiko Alpinist: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000KG93BQ/

The boots are steerhide Justin lacers, from back when Justin made their boots in the United States. You probably won't be able to find another pair for sale, but these bluchers from epaulet use a very similar leather:


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thank you. I appreciate the kind words.
> 
> You are very very close in your estimation. The Shawnee Hotel was built in 1916. Here are a few historic images.


What a beautiful building - thank you for the link.


----------



## FLMike

BB suit and tie
LE PPBD
AE Grayson


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Your friend OCBD, today.


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Brooksgate doesn't get a lot of love here. Perhaps rightfully so when compared to the items Brooks Brothers was offering at that time. But if some of those Brooksgate goods were offered today, Trads would be going bonkers for them. Like this tie, for example. Brooksgate was the _entry level_ line.

Same story with the older Jos A Bank goods. What was once taken for granted is now harder to find.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## adept

Nice look...

I've been trying to find out where to get a pair of oxfords in that color...Can you say the maker?

QUOTE=LeeLo;1764932][/QUOTE]


----------



## FLMike

adept said:


> Nice look...
> 
> I've been trying to find out where to get a pair of oxfords in that color...Can you say the maker?


I'm sure LeeLo will give you the specific answer, but they look a lot like my AE Bradleys in chili (which I rarely wear, for some reason).


----------



## LeeLo

FLCracka, thank you, you hit the nail on the head. I got them off eBay not too long ago and I see them pop up often. You should have some luck there or the shoebank if you're interested.


----------



## adept

Thanks...



LeeLo said:


> FLCracka, thank you, you hit the nail on the head. I got them off eBay not too long ago and I see them pop up often. You should have some luck there or the shoebank if you're interested.


----------



## stcolumba

New Southwick jacket: 3 button, partial (little) lining, unconstructed shoulder, side vent. Soft as butter.
J Press shirt
Olive-brown flannel trousers (not seen)

I need to check the archives of gamma68 and Ensiferous to get ideas (and learn) how to pair patterned ties and shirts with this jacket.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

stcolumba said:


> New Southwick jacket: 3 button, partial (little) lining, unconstructed shoulder, side vent. Soft as butter.
> J Press shirt
> Olive-brown flannel trousers (not seen)


Nice digs my friend

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

I'm sure that his living quarters are quite nice, but given how little of them we can see in the picture, it's the most excellent outfit that stands out to me. Looking good columba.


----------



## Kendallroberts88

FLCracka said:


> I'm sure that his living quarters are quite nice, but given how little of them we can see in the picture, it's the most excellent outfit that stands out to me. Looking good columba.


FLCracka, I wish you answered my questions as much as you respond to my comments.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Sorry, did you have a question?


----------



## Roycru

Nipper (wondering where his master's voice went) and I out in the midday sun (it was nearly 90 here today).

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and BB#1 repp tie, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, Banana Republic grey linen glen plaid trousers, and Allen-Edmonds black Rutledges.....


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, tie, and buckle/strap (hard to tell in my crappy pics that the suit's bead stripe is light blue)
CT shirt
Alden 660


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## stcolumba

J Press shirt; Brooks Bros tie, duffel coat Original Montgomery


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I need a new hole in my belt.


----------



## FLMike

LE 2-button, darted tweed sport coat
BB pink 132q and trousers
The devil's loafer
Tiffany buckle on BB gator strap


----------



## sskim3

LE tweed sports coat
Paul Stuart PP OC point collar shirt
J Press grenadine tie
BR tweed pants
AE chili shoes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Covering a public city council hearing with 150 witnesses this evening. It's going to be a late one. I'm bringing my pillow and a toothbrush. Also, it's about haircut time.

Press/Southwick 3/2 sack blazer
Bean cardigan
BB OCBD
Press A&S repp
BB grey cords
Alden cap toe shell cordovan oxfords


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

FlCracka, like it all, but really like the pink OCBD, the worn trad belt and buckle and the brown suede tassels with the grey pants. Nicely done, very classic, but not by the numbers. 

RPM, love the cardigan and overall look. Good luck tonight - sounds painful.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, FF! It's actually a lot of fun. Democracy in action at the local level. The hours tonight will be pretty brutal, though.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## gamma68

We don't see enough Aran sweaters here...







* Aran Sweater Market cabled fisherman's sweater (Farrell clan)
* Orvis houndstooth shirt, leather belt
* Lands' End kahkis in moss


----------



## Patrick06790

Top shot in office; bottom shot I took by mistake while listening to CT DOT commissioner explain himself this morning

Southwick jacket, LE point collar, LE Irish poplin tie, LE cotton vest, LE flannels, LE socks, Florsheims with faux-Dainite soles


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> We don't see enough Aran sweaters here...


Very nice-looking sweater, but I started sweating just looking at it. I really wish I had more opportunity to wear sweaters. As it is, I hardly ever do.


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Very nice-looking sweater, but I started sweating just looking at it. I really wish I had more opportunity to wear sweaters. As it is, I hardly ever do.


Thanks, sir. With expected highs of 26, 13 and 17 over the next three days, the sweaters won't be put away anytime soon.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's today:


----------



## LeeLo

FLCracka said:


> Very nice-looking sweater, but I started sweating just looking at it. I really wish I had more opportunity to wear sweaters. As it is, I hardly ever do.


The polar vortex is coming - now's your chance


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, sir. With expected highs of 26, 13 and 17 over the next three days, the sweaters won't be put away anytime soon.


I have a Noon tee time tomorrow....will be wearing shorts.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## wwilson

FLCracka said:


> Very nice-looking sweater, but I started sweating just looking at it. I really wish I had more opportunity to wear sweaters. As it is, I hardly ever do.


I'm in the same boat FL, living in UCLA (Upper Corner of Lower Alabama) is not very sweater-friendly...


----------



## stcolumba

Friday: Southwick, J Press, Suit Supply (tie)


----------



## sskim3

FLCracka said:


> I have a Noon tee time tomorrow....will be wearing shorts.


jealous.......


----------



## gamma68

I've been saving my oldest, heaviest HT for the _really _cold days. It's _unvented_, so no heat escapes, LOL.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Great look, Gamma.


----------



## Ensiferous

Started with this jacket-



Then changed jackets, for no real reason, just goofing around:







And yes, I like various lapel widths, in between the extremes.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


> Started with this jacket-
> 
> 
> 
> Then changed jackets, for no real reason, just goofing around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I like various lapel widths, in between the extremes.


Both very well done E, I would give a very slight edge to the Brown tweed.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Agreed. The brown herringbone works very well.


----------



## FLMike

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great look, Gamma.


Agreed. Great outfit, gamma!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Brigadier Cheape and FLCracka.

The jacket isn't very trad at all. Two-button, subtle darts, open patch pockets that are rather squared off, not-so-natural shoulders, unvented. I like it anyway. Circa late 1940s or early 1950s, when tailors created the most dense and robust tweeds.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Brigadier Cheape and FLCracka.
> 
> The jacket isn't very trad at all. Two-button, subtle darts, open patch pockets that are rather squared off, not-so-natural shoulders, unvented. I like it anyway. Circa late 1940s or early 1950s, when tailors created the most dense and robust tweeds.


I use the excuse that a lot of the non-trad stuff I wear (and I almost never dress to-the-letter Ivy) is very English (like your jacket, there) and that Anglophilia is very trad.

Today, in very Ivy tie and not-very-Ivy jacket:


----------



## gamma68

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I use the excuse that a lot of the non-trad stuff I wear (and I almost never dress to-the-letter Ivy) is very English (like your jacket, there) and that Anglophilia is very trad.


This pretty much sums up my attitude toward my items that aren't full-scale Ivy. Unless the darts are _really _apparent and the shoulders overly pronounced, I can accept the other Anglo details. Harris Tweeds are very Ivy Style and also very English, so there you go.



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today, in very Ivy tie and not-very-Ivy jacket:


I like this ensemble. Can we see more of the jacket? Please give us a rundown of the items in your rig.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

gamma68 said:


> I like this ensemble. Can we see more of the jacket? Please give us a rundown of the items in your rig.


Thank you.

The jacket is a vintage piece from "Sloane Clothiers." Kinda cheaply-made and rather '70s, but I like it.

Here's a picture of the same jacket from almost exactly a year ago (Feb. 18, 2015):










Today, I wore it with an old LL Bean oxford shirt, a Britches of Georgetown shetland wool vest in a very subdued Fair Isle, and a BB Makers tie that I actually thrifted today - it had some wrinkles in the knot area, so I wanted to see if those were visible before I bought it. I liked the way it looked enough to pay for it with it around my neck.

(In the old picture, I'm in LE oxford and moleskins, very old BB ascot, and Beltmaster belt).

I also wore tan needlecords and dark brown chelsea boots.


----------



## drlivingston

Very nice, YRR... I don't comment of this thread often. However, every now and then, something catches my attention.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

drlivingston said:


> Very nice, YRR... I don't comment of this thread often. However, every now and then, something catches my attention.


Quite an honor, thanks!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Tomorrow will be the coldest day of this winter in metro DC, and I still cannot imagine wearing a sweater under a tweed jacket. I envy the spiffy looks you fellers are posting, but this HT is more than enough for me at the office. Necktie from Mr. Paul Winston, Brooks OCBD (yes, I do experience shrinkage, to answer a recent question, partly because as the shoulders get tighter, the collar gets pulled down), Brooks Bros. Clark fit brushed twills (on which the rise should really be 1" higher).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Wednesday: 15 oz. gray flannel grandpa pants with 2" cuffs, double pleats, and, finally, a rise that comes over my hips to my natural waist! Harris tweed jacket from TweedyDon (darted, but I did have an alterations specialist redo the shoulders to be more TNSIL); shell AE Fairgate shoes, black silk knit tie from our Steve Smith:


----------



## gamma68

Your pocket square is a really nice touch. Frosting on the cake.


----------



## GRH

Ensif: Inspiring, as ever.


----------



## GRH

Slide: Harmonic convergence.


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

BB shirt, Andover Shop Shetland, unremarkable jeans from the Gap, Patagonia vest. It's cold.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

COLD OUTSIDE

Old Gloverall duffle coat
Old Bean Norwegian
BB OCBD
BB chinos
Wigwam huskies
Wolverine duck boots


----------



## Patrick06790

Greetings from Frostbite Falls


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Loretta cashmere sweater
Woolovers cotton-cashmere vest
BB Gatsby shirt
Luciano Barbera tie
Banana cotton twills
BB brown suede chukkas


----------



## Fading Fast

RPM, great outfit and outstanding duffle. If you are a 40L, I'll gladly store it for you over the summer and send in back in the fall (of 2035).

YRR, love the outfit, especially the shirt and tie combo.


----------



## conductor

Today's Rig:


----------



## SlideGuitarist

You with your colors! That is awesome!


----------



## jimw

Beautiful SC, Conductor.


----------



## stcolumba

conductor said:


> Today's Rig:


Loving these rich colors! A bravo performance, Conductor.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday: a day of music performance adjudication.
An OCBD from Proper Cloth. "Heavy Oxford"


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> I've been saving my oldest, heaviest HT for the _really _cold days. It's _unvented_, so no heat escapes, LOL.


Now, THIS is a tie! Sometimes, I wish Gamma would step aside so we can see more of his marvelous house!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday: post church breakfast, Valentine's Day date with the dear wife.
Harris Tweed, J Press, old paisley PS, old Brooks Bros tie


----------



## conductor

Thanks for the kind words, stcolumba. Is that a solo and ensemble event?


----------



## CornoUltimo

Sunday morning, after coming back from San Jose, and performing in the all-state honor Orchestra.
For those who would like to know we played Mahler symphony 1 and Bernstien Candide Overture.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Very nice, CornoUltimo! I think a white OCBD looks spiffy with a grey herringbone tweed.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Fading Fast said:


> YRR, love the outfit, especially the shirt and tie combo.


Thanks!


----------



## orange fury

Ran a half marathon this morning...:


...followed up by dinner and drinks for Valentine's Day:




Details:




Lands End doeskin blazer/flannels - Hamilton shirt - RLPL knit tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire


----------



## CornoUltimo

SlideGuitarist said:


> Very nice, CornoUltimo! I think a white OCBD looks spiffy with a grey herringbone tweed.


Thanks Slideguitarist. I primarily wear white OCBD's, at least with jackets and ties, so I try to gear my outfits towards the white shirt.
Orange Fury: congrats on the half marathon
YRR: the suit and tattersall shirt really work well together in my opinion. What are the emblems on your tie? I can't tell if they are butterflies, lungs, or some other shape foreign to me.


----------



## gamma68

Accompanied by Brooks Brothers Gatsby white OCBD and dress twills, Spauldings of Oak Park wool vest (England), Trafalgar belt.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, congrats on the marathon - nice to see you have been so consistent with staying in incredible shape.

Great pictures from your Valentine's dinner - the shirt is the star attraction of your rig and you let it play the part by having everything else be solid and low key in color - well done. And I love the knit tie.

Also, very trad eating pattern as your plate looks clean but, based on your wife's, it looks like she will be taking a good part of her meal home.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo

Chilly weather perfection right here. I'll echo what others have been saying and agree that the colors in this rig are ridiculously appealing.



conductor said:


> Today's Rig:


----------



## gamma68

CornoUltimo said:


>


I really like this, CornoUltimo. That's a special jacket.


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> New Southwick jacket: 3 button, partial (little) lining, unconstructed shoulder, side vent. Soft as butter.
> J Press shirt
> Olive-brown flannel trousers (not seen)
> 
> I need to check the archives of gamma68 and Ensiferous to get ideas (and learn) how to pair patterned ties and shirts with this jacket.





stcolumba said:


> Sunday: post church breakfast, Valentine's Day date with the dear wife.
> Harris Tweed, J Press, old paisley PS, old Brooks Bros tie


Fantastic. The master.


----------



## zeppacoustic

gamma68 said:


> Pre-client meeting:
> 
> ...and post-client meeting:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, univ. stripe OCBD, and belt
> * Wool tartan tie (Stewart of Appin)
> * Ralph Lauren Polo wool flannel trousers
> * Burberry cashmere cardigan (Scotland)


Lovely tie with blazer gamma.


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


>


LeeLo, you have been posting some very solid outfits lately. I think there is a pattern scale issue with this one, though. The narrow stripes on narrow stripes is not ideal in my opinion. A BB #1 or #3 repp stripe pair well with a uni stripe, but I feel that the #4 and #5 work much better with a solid shirt.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> LeeLo, you have been posting some very solid outfits lately. I think there is a pattern scale issue with this one, though. The narrow stripes on narrow stripes is not ideal in my opinion. A BB #1 or #3 repp stripe pair well with a uni stripe, but I feel that the #4 and #5 work much better with a solid shirt.


Ditto on that. Maybe a more irregular stripe would help here, too.


----------



## LeeLo

I agree, a solid white shirt would have been better. I was a little lean on shirts as I didn't set aside time to do laundry this weekend. I blame Valentine's Day


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Brooks jacket, OCBD, flannels - Hober tie - AE Randolph


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

CornoUltimo said:


> Thanks Slideguitarist. I primarily wear white OCBD's, at least with jackets and ties, so I try to gear my outfits towards the white shirt.
> Orange Fury: congrats on the half marathon
> YRR: the suit and tattersall shirt really work well together in my opinion. What are the emblems on your tie? I can't tell if they are butterflies, lungs, or some other shape foreign to me.


Lungs and hearts - for Valentine's Day.



gamma68 said:


> I really like this, CornoUltimo. That's a special jacket.


Seconded.



zeppacoustic said:


> Brooks jacket, OCBD, flannels - Hober tie - AE Randolph


Very stylish.

Today:
New (to me) blue-gray glen plaid suit.
New (again, to me) Brooks Brothers madder tie
Light blue herringbone weave shirt
J. Press hank
Dark brown chelsea boots


----------



## stcolumba

Monday night work clothes.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Ran a half marathon this morning...:
> 
> 
> ...followed up by dinner and drinks for Valentine's Day:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End doeskin blazer/flannels - Hamilton shirt - RLPL knit tie - AE Boardrooms - Tiffany buckle on Beltmaster strap - Tissot Desire


Great achievement. Great clothes--especially the knit tie. Great stache!


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Brooks jacket, OCBD, flannels - Hober tie - AE Randolph


Love those window panes!


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Fantastic. The master.


Thanks. But, I'm only a master on my music diploma.


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

BB no-iron pinpoint, Ben Silver tie, O'Connell's jacket, Press vest, Andover Shop cords, ancient AE wingtips, full belly from post-Valentine's dinner with She Who Must Be Obeyed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, tie, buckle & strap
CT shirt
Alden 660


----------



## stcolumba

Bliss. A mid morning cuppa and a new sweater. Spirit of Shetland. Color: "Wren" Never heard of such a color, but I like it.


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a great-looking sweater. Nice mug, too. And, hey! Step aside so we can see more of your wonderful house!


----------



## gamma68

Drew4au said:


> BB no-iron pinpoint, Ben Silver tie, O'Connell's jacket, Press vest, Andover Shop cords, ancient AE wingtips, full belly from post-Valentine's dinner with She Who Must Be Obeyed.


Really nice jacket you've got there, Rumpole.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ^ That's a great-looking sweater. Nice mug, too. And, hey! Step aside so we can see more of your wonderful house!


He posted some pictures of his house once (some annoying forum member bugged him to when he saw a peak of how stunning it was - oh, sure, it could have been me, but as the kids say, _whatever_) at Thanksgiving - it is a beautiful home. Exactly what you would expect from his elegant, classic and thoughtful outfits.


----------



## mjo_1

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Press Blazer
BB OCBD
Ben Silver tie
No name gabs
Alden LHS


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'd like to thank NerdyKarim for this shirt, Dr. Livingston for the hank, and Dmontez for the shoes. The suit is Brooksgate and the tie is from Hawes & Curtis.


----------



## Flairball

Hey there, folks. Thought I'd check in and let you all know I'm still alive and kicking. Haven't posted in a while because I've been really slacking off. Been living in my LLB tartan flannels, chinos, and the odd sweater. Post surgery I can't get my hand through too many shirt sleeves, and jackets.

Anyway, warm here today, so here is a peek at my casual rig.


----------



## stcolumba

.........


----------



## FLMike

BB suit, buckle and strap
Hermes tie
Alden 681


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Hey there, folks. Thought I'd check in and let you all know I'm still alive and kicking. Haven't posted in a while because I've been really slacking off. Been living in my LLB tartan flannels, chinos, and the odd sweater. Post surgery I can't get my hand through too many shirt sleeves, and jackets.
> 
> Anyway, warm here today, so here is a peek at my casual rig.


Dressed pretty darned well for a recuperating outdoor sartorialist, in my humble opinion. May your recovery from the surgery you reference be rapid and complete. :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## crispyfresh

mjo_1 said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press Blazer
> BB OCBD
> Ben Silver tie
> No name gabs
> Alden LHS


Nice ensemble. I like it.


----------



## gamma68

Brooks Brothers red university stripe OCBD and ribbon belt, L.L. Bean tan corduroys.


----------



## FLMike

Sharp casual look, gamma. Very nice. Shoes?


----------



## mjo_1

crispyfresh said:


> Nice ensemble. I like it.


Thanks so much.


----------



## zeppacoustic

LeeLo said:


>


Sweet tie


----------



## gamma68

FLCracka said:


> Sharp casual look, gamma. Very nice. Shoes?


Thanks, sir

Boots, actually. L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoes with Wigwam hiking socks.


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, sir
> 
> Boots, actually. L.L. Bean Maine Hunting Shoes with Wigwam hiking socks.


Good choice.


----------



## LeeLo

zeppacoustic said:


> Sweet tie


Thank you, zepp!


----------



## stcolumba

The Brooks Bros tartan tie


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## oxford cloth button down

It's me.


----------



## stcolumba

New sweater maiden voyage: Spirit of Shetland
J Press OCBD
Cup: LL Bean


----------



## zeppacoustic

stcolumba said:


> New sweater maiden voyage: Spirit of Shetland
> J Press OCBD
> Cup: LL Bean


Love the colorway. What are the shoes?


----------



## zeppacoustic

Orvis cardigan - BB OCBD - Orvis belt - BB Hudson fit cords - LLB Blucher mocs


----------



## CornoUltimo

stcolumba said:


> The Brooks Bros tartan tie


That is one killer overcoat!


----------



## Bermuda

I almost purchased the LL Bean coffee cup today at their store in Fayetteville NY but.....too small!


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Love the colorway. What are the shoes?


Shoes: Allen Edmonds Strand


----------



## stcolumba

zeppacoustic said:


> Orvis cardigan - BB OCBD - Orvis belt - BB Hudson fit cords - LLB Blucher mocs


A shawl cardi and those cool cords: picture perfect!


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> It's me.


Brilliant tie.


----------



## FLMike

Some new duds on this casual Friday....

Bills M2 Chamois ($165 retail....bought NWT for $40)
LLB green/white uni stripe (Bought on Reuben's reco....he's right, the collar is great and the fabric very decent for wrinkle-free. Unfortunately, this color only available in traditional fit, which is a bit full cut for my taste....I'd put it between a BB Traditional and Regular.)
Alden 666 (the devil's loafer)


----------



## Fading Fast

FlCracka, love every single detail right down to the argyle socks and wonderful suede tassel loafers.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> FlCracka, love every single detail right down to the argyle socks and wonderful suede tassel loafers.


Thank you, FF!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Fading Fast said:


> FlCracka, love every single detail right down to the argyle socks and wonderful suede tassel loafers.


+1. I believe that you've recently apologized for your usual traditional business rigs, but I like them. I especially like this: you may end up being responsible for me buying my first pair of tassel loafers.


----------



## Oldsport

Well, after seeing the collar of that L. L. Bean shirt on a live person, I'll be stopping by the Bean store on the way home from the office today.



SlideGuitarist said:


> +1. I believe that you've recently apologized for your usual traditional business rigs, but I like them. I especially like this: you may end up being responsible for me buying my first pair of tassel loafers.


----------



## gamma68

I'll add to the chorus of admiration for today's rig, FLCraka. 

I also have a non-iron LLB tattersall shirt with the same attributes you mentioned: a surprisingly good collar and a decent hand. It's actually one of my best thrifting finds in terms of non-iron shirts.


----------



## stcolumba

A hodgepodge of stuff for Friday
Not seen: blue, wool flannel trousers


----------



## jimw

I like the engine turned buckle - I see a monogram. A gift?

JW


----------



## FLMike

jimw said:


> I like the engine turned buckle - I see a monogram. A gift?
> 
> JW


I assume you're referring to my belt buckle. It is sterling, though I'm not sure it meets the technical definition of engine turning. In any case, thanks for your comment.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 tweed for Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit (StColumba knows all about this shop)
* An old Brooks Brothers "Brookscloth" shirt
* Liberty of London Donegal lambswool tie
* LeatherMan Ltd surcingle belt
* Lands' End khakis
* Saks cashmere-blend argyle socks
* L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


----------



## Reuben

Triathlete said:


> Well, after seeing the collar of that L. L. Bean shirt on a live person, I'll be stopping by the Bean store on the way home from the office today.


Didn't I post this a week or two ago?


----------



## katch

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 tweed for Van Boven of Ann Arbor/Detroit (StColumba knows all about this shop)
> * An old Brooks Brothers "Brookscloth" shirt
> * Liberty of London Donegal lambswool tie
> * LeatherMan Ltd surcingle belt
> * Lands' End khakis
> * Saks cashmere-blend argyle socks
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


Great jacket! I always check ebay for some harris tweeds, but never know if the quality of the local (and usually defunct) haberdashery. That said, I'm on the lookout for some nice ones around 40L 18s/42p-p/32length/26 arm


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Didn't I post this a week or two ago?


I don't remember that one specifically, but I do remember this one.....and that's what caused me to place my order! I wish they still had the pink (Sunlit Coral) in stock, as well. By the way, the price has dropped even further, to $30.99, with free shipping. Worth every penny of that price, in my opinion.


----------



## katch

FLCracka said:


> I don't remember that one specifically, but I do remember this one.....and that's what caused me to place my order! I wish they still had the pink (Sunlit Coral) in stock, as well. By the way, the price has dropped even further, to $30.99, with free shipping. Worth every penny of that price, in my opinion.


Just placed an order for 2 slightly fitted Uni Stripe shirts from LLBean. Thanks!


----------



## Reuben

FLCracka said:


> I don't remember that one specifically, but I do remember this one.....and that's what caused me to place my order! I wish they still had the pink (Sunlit Coral) in stock, as well. By the way, the price has dropped even further, to $30.99, with free shipping. Worth every penny of that price, in my opinion.


For sure! I bought the last of the pinks in (almost) my size. It's a 16.5-37 instead of a 16.5-36, but at that price I'll make it work for me. Ideally my tailor'll be able to shorten the sleeves a bit for me, but if not I'll still get plenty of use. I've got high hopes for the finish, it seems to breathe bit better than most non-irons.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> For sure! I bought the last of the pinks in (almost) my size. It's a 16.5-37 instead of a 16.5-36, but at that price I'll make it work for me. Ideally my tailor'll be able to shorten the sleeves a bit for me, but if not I'll still get plenty of use. I've got high hopes for the finish, it seems to breathe bit better than most non-irons.


I am very favorably impressed by the hand of the fabric. I really hope they restock the sunlit coral uni stripe.


----------



## Doctor Damage

This is NOT what I'm wearing today.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## fred johnson

Well Done Ox, by the book correct; Weejuns I expect below..


----------



## fred johnson

zeppacoustic said:


> Orvis cardigan - BB OCBD - Orvis belt - BB Hudson fit cords - LLB Blucher mocs


A nice look today zepp.


----------



## Balfour

Doctor Damage said:


> This is NOT what I'm wearing today.


:laughing:


----------



## Balfour

A belated +1 for FLC's casual rig.

Also l do like the shawl lapel cardigan - a particular favourite of mine that is my invariable uniform when working in my study at home on cold winter days.


----------



## zeppacoustic

fred johnson said:


> A nice look today zepp.


Thank you sir.


----------



## eagle2250

LeeLo said:


>


A classic look....and well executed! Thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you, eagle!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## SlideGuitarist

I like to be able to say, "You boys need to get dressed for school," and have that be the end of it. Belt from J. Press!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

No great shakes here, but I had a question about fit. I was wearing this jacket when I visited my tailor about some missing trousers. He insists that a sack is not for me: at my size, with a 10" drop, any significant waist suppression is going to create pouches at the armpit. I'm just telling you what he told me, not trying to start an argument. I'm happy to take the sack cut for what it is, esp. on a Saturday, when all I have to do is take my kids to see _Kung Fu Panda III_. I'd think twice about getting a bespoke sack, but I haven't done that yet anyway.

I agree in advance with anyone who points out that I would benefit from a longer rise, esp. with a relatively long upper body. I see now that these trousers, esp. in combination with the slight forward billow of the jacket, make me look top-heavy. These are Bill's khakis, M2; I could stand an extra 1" of rise, yeah?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A very (warm and) casual Saturday. Met up with some friends.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Slideguitarist, I don't see a problem with the fit of the sack jacket, but as you pointed out, the trouser fit is less than ideal. In addition to the low rise, the slim fit and resultant buckling at the knee doesn't compliment the fit of the jacket. Perhaps trousers with fuller cut and a longer rise would look better with that jacket.
Nice jacket, by the way.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Slideguitarist, I don't see a problem with the fit of the sack jacket, but as you pointed out, the trouser fit is less than ideal. In addition to the low rise, the slim fit and resultant buckling at the knee doesn't compliment the fit of the jacket. Perhaps trousers with fuller cut and a longer rise would look better with that jacket.
> Nice jacket, by the way.


You are right on both counts. The leg opening is simply too narrow for me, so the trousers crawl up my calves and buckle at the knee. Live and learn. This is the sort of thing that younger posters ("I just got this suit from IndoChino...") don't like to hear, and I also don't like to hear that I'm wearing trousers that don't really fit me...but I did ask, after all.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Been there...forgot to add that I respectfully disagree with your tailor regarding his advice on sack jackets.


----------



## zeppacoustic

SlideGuitarist said:


> No great shakes here, but I had a question about fit. I was wearing this jacket when I visited my tailor about some missing trousers. He insists that a sack is not for me: at my size, with a 10" drop, any significant waist suppression is going to create pouches at the armpit. I'm just telling you what he told me, not trying to start an argument. I'm happy to take the sack cut for what it is, esp. on a Saturday, when all I have to do is take my kids to see _Kung Fu Panda III_. I'd think twice about getting a bespoke sack, but I haven't done that yet anyway.
> 
> I agree in advance with anyone who points out that I would benefit from a longer rise, esp. with a relatively long upper body. I see now that these trousers, esp. in combination with the slight forward billow of the jacket, make me look top-heavy. These are Bill's khakis, M2; I could stand an extra 1" of rise, yeah?


Nice coat. 10" drop...you are a tank!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Slideguitarist, I don't see a problem with the fit of the sack jacket, but as you pointed out, the trouser fit is less than ideal. In addition to the low rise, the slim fit and resultant buckling at the knee doesn't compliment the fit of the jacket. Perhaps trousers with fuller cut and a longer rise would look better with that jacket.
> Nice jacket, by the way.


Interesting that I raised this point to my wife, and she insisted that "high-waisted" trousers look bad, notwithstanding that I have always found them more comfortable. She's 45, so it's not just youngsters who feel subject to the hegemony of jeans. She _hates_ the bespoke flannels I just got, and hated my old M1s.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Some women just prefer the low rise look, no doubt after seeing 6 ft, 155lb fashion models sporting the latest from J Crew and the like. Men dressing like boys...it's called menswear for a reason.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, I like the casual untucked OCBD tails coming out from under the sweater. Might or might not be trad (whatever), but in today's world, you still look meaningfully nicer dressed than most with the untucked tails adds a nice insouciance.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*
















Continuing to enjoy the photo contributions and insight you gentlemen provide. Full trad for me today. Brooks Brothers Own Make HT jacket, OCBD, and old 346 tie. Lands End chinos (long rise) and AE patriots with somewhat ratty PRL argyles.


----------



## Patrick06790

Helping friends move style - fish pants (LL Bean lined chinos with fish gut stains), indescribably filthy LL Bean sweatshirt, Knapp farm boots, Moxie baseball cap

A good two decades older than anyone else there.


----------



## Patrick06790

Good look right above me there by the way, Brigadier


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday before and after church. New Spirit of Shetland sweater, navy blue. The Brooks Bros soft collar OCBD--too expensive IMO.


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Continuing to enjoy the photo contributions and insight you gentlemen provide. Full trad for me today. Brooks Brothers Own Make HT jacket, OCBD, and old 346 tie. Lands End chinos (long rise) and AE patriots with somewhat ratty PRL argyles.


Love this!


----------



## LeeLo

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Continuing to enjoy the photo contributions and insight you gentlemen provide. Full trad for me today. Brooks Brothers Own Make HT jacket, OCBD, and old 346 tie. Lands End chinos (long rise) and AE patriots with somewhat ratty PRL argyles.


This is exceptional. It's good to see someone else sporting the AE patriots. Well done.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

LeeLo said:


> This is exceptional. It's good to see someone else sporting the AE patriots. Well done.


Ditto. It's how I should have looked yesterday.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Before church, and pre Brahms 3 concert tonight
BB OCBD, Southern Tide fish emblematic bow tie, Patrick James Blazer, Bills M2, Weejuns, Seiko 5


----------



## CornoUltimo

Post Brahms 3
Mostly vintage Brooks Brothers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD, I like the casual untucked OCBD tails coming out from under the sweater. Might or might not be trad (whatever), but in today's world, you still look meaningfully nicer dressed than most with the untucked tails adds a nice insouciance.


Thanks FF. I was out slumming. The sweater is actually a grey sweatshirt. I met my friend down at the local college bar for a game of chess. I lost...twice.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Orvis merino sweater and shirt
Peter Christian moleskins
Allen Edmonds chukkas


----------



## Oldsport

Monday's offering...


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn 3-button suit that I'm trying to coax into a 3/2.5
BB shirt, tie, and belt/buckle
AE Graysons


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Triathlete said:


> Monday's offering...


This is great, I like the bluchers especially.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



LeeLo said:


> This is exceptional. It's good to see someone else sporting the AE patriots. Well done.


Thank you, and thanks to others for their kind words. I consider myself lucky, because my experience with the Patriot loafers has been good; no fit issues or squeaks.


----------



## gamma68

Accompanied by the late, lamented Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD, Austin Jeffers belt, Bills Khakis M2 in British tan, Pantherella cashmere argyle socks, Allen Admonds Bradley NSTs.


----------



## Oldsport

gamma68, love that jacket. It's really the only thing I'd like to purchase at this point.


----------



## Patrick06790

This was a high point of the weekend move. I don't know how the owner got the box spring up there, but he decided to cut the struts to allow us to fold it in half. Amazingly enough it worked. Here I am tying what I informed everyone was a Somali pirate half-hitch (a combination granny and slip knot, guaranteed to require cutting later).


----------



## Flairball

Strung a rig together, today. Now that I'm in a regular cast that slips through a coat sleeve some of my tweed will see the light of day again. Pink and green.


----------



## Oldsport

Today's offering. I particularly like my tie today. Anybody recognize the pattern?


----------



## FLMike

BB Fitz suit, buckle/belt
CT shirt
Ferragamo tie
AE Niles


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

How do you like the CT shirts? I love mine, great dress shirt for the money.
Always appreciate the camo phone case in your photos.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> Today's offering. I particularly like my tie today. Anybody recognize the pattern?


I like your rig, Triathlete. How does your tan Gloverall work with these pants?

What brand is your tie? If it's a Scottish tartan, I could try looking up the pattern in a couple books. There's also the chance that it's just a tartan-esque pattern. In any event, I dig it.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> I like your rig, Triathlete. How does your tan Gloverall work with these pants?
> 
> What brand is your tie? If it's a Scottish tartan, I could try looking up the pattern in a couple books. There's also the chance that it's just a tartan-esque pattern. In any event, I dig it.


There's an "advanced search" here that lets you limit the colorway (blue, black, & white?): https://www.tartanregister.gov.uk/Results.aspx?search=466235&page=1. I'd guess that it is not a tartan.


----------



## Balfour

LeeLo said:


>


A classic! Wonderful BD collar roll - might you volunteer the maker?


----------



## LeeLo

Thans, Balfour. It's a recent Brooks OCBD.


----------



## gamma68

SlideGuitarist said:


> There's an "advanced search" here that lets you limit the colorway (blue, black, & white?): https://www.tartanregister.gov.uk/Results.aspx?search=466235&page=1. I'd guess that it is not a tartan.


How about your tan Gloverall? Does it work well with today's khakis?


----------



## ran23

Found a large High sierra 100% Cotton pullover sweater in the closet. I am down to a medium. Got it wet with some hot water from the sink, 30 min in the dryer. fits!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Triathlete said:


> Today's offering. I particularly like my tie today. Anybody recognize the pattern?


I don't recognize the pattern, although this is a great look, well done.


----------



## Oldsport

Funny you you should ask about the Gloverall and these pants. They are LE Chinos in the Chestnut color. It is the one color that the Gloverall Tan is too close to. I am actually not crazy about these pant's color. I think it's too off for business. Coincidently it was raining today and I wore my vintage Balmacaan rain coat. It is more of the traditional Khaki color. I thought it looked fine (kind of a reverse situation).

As for the tie pattern, when I read the 'Black Watch' threads I kinda set out to find a Tartan that I was 'allowed' to wear. What I found was the unofficial 'official' U.S. Navy Edzill Tartan. As I'm a retired Navy officer, I'm kind of proud to wear it!



gamma68 said:


> I like your rig, Triathlete. How does your tan Gloverall work with these pants?
> 
> What brand is your tie? If it's a Scottish tartan, I could try looking up the pattern in a couple books. There's also the chance that it's just a tartan-esque pattern. In any event, I dig it.


----------



## Oldsport

Im jealous that you get to wear suits so often....



FLCracka said:


> BB Fitz suit, buckle/belt
> CT shirt
> Ferragamo tie
> AE Niles


----------



## fred johnson

Classic trad Leelo, we seem to be straying just a bit lately in the by-the-book trad department, although the looks have been well done.


----------



## Oldsport

Can you elaborate on that a little?



fred johnson said:


> Classic trad Leelo, we seem to be straying just a bit lately in the by-the-book trad department, although the looks have been well done.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Triathlete, I believe I have those same chinos in the chestnut color. In the photo you posted, they look good, but I agree that in person there is something about the color that I find a bit "off." But for what it's worth, like I said, I think they look great in the photo...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Me today, sporting a hard to see black eye.I caught one to the eye on the basketball court on Monday night.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


>


SPLENDID!!


----------



## stcolumba

MICHIGAN: "Winter Wonderland"
Chippewa Woolen Mills Mackinaw
Brooks Bros heavy chinos
LL Bean Boots
Snow: 11 inches


----------



## gamma68

^ StColumba, I feel your pain!

My neighbor has a broken ankle, so I told him I'd take care of his driveway and walks too.

Then, halfway through the super wet and heavy snow, my snowblower scraper bar broke.

I finished hand shoveling but am too pooped to take a photo of my LLB Maine Hunting Shoes, Wigwam boot socks, LE flannel-lined khakis, Orvis belt, LE navy turtleneck and old Pendleton wool plaid shirt. My fleece-lined Carhartt coat kept me quite warm. And my Detroit Tigers ski hat topped things off.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Gamma68:

Your neighbor should treasure the great human being that he has for a neighbor! :thumbs-up:


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Very casual today as i'm working from home. Also, baseball season is around the corner and that's the best season of the year so I treated myself to an on-sale Ebbets Flannels cap.

Ebbets 1934 US Tour of Japan cap (Banzai Babe Ruth!)
Bean Norwegian
Press OCBD
Levis 5 pocket cords
Vans authentics sneakers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

stcolumba said:


> MICHIGAN: "Winter Wonderland"
> Chippewa Woolen Mills Mackinaw
> Brooks Bros heavy chinos
> LL Bean Boots
> Snow: 11 inches


Looking good.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Derm - Cool casual look.


----------



## Oldsport

That is a really great tie! I mean really great.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Derm - Cool casual look.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks! Love that tie, Ox.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Derm - Cool casual look.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> ^ StColumba, I feel your pain!
> 
> My neighbor has a broken ankle, so I told him I'd take care of his driveway and walks too.
> 
> Then, halfway through the super wet and heavy snow, my snowblower scraper bar broke.
> 
> I finished hand shoveling but am too pooped to take a photo of my LLB Maine Hunting Shoes, Wigwam boot socks, LE flannel-lined khakis, Orvis belt, LE navy turtleneck and old Pendleton wool plaid shirt. My fleece-lined Carhartt coat kept me quite warm. And my Detroit Tigers ski hat topped things off.


That snow was heavy. I was in fear of the snowblower breaking. Sorry that yours did. Later, I learned that we had 14 inches of snow. You are a good neighbor!


----------



## stcolumba

Wednesday: post rehearsal
Spirit of Shetland sweater
Greyson flannel


----------



## fred johnson

Triathlete said:


> Can you elaborate on that a little?


Not to point to any look in particular but 2 button non-sack jackets, pleated trousers, spread collar shirts may not represent TNSIL for the purist, which I certainly am not. I do appreciate the by-the-book TNSIL look if there is such a thing even if I don't always adhere to TNSIL rules. I also like, what I would call traditional classic looks which, in my humble mind, can include all of the above items when well fitting and well coordinated. All of my suits are natural shoulder, darted, 2 button with pleated trousers and I do like the look and do wear them with point and spread collar shirts. Should this forum contain TNSIL looks exclusively is a question I can't answer as I have no idea where to draw the line if there is one.


----------



## fred johnson

LeeLo said:


>


Leelo, still going strong however I can't quite get the trouser color on my monitor.


----------



## Drew4au

Off on vacation to the Grenadines. Old Aran sweater, BB shirt, Murray's pants, Barbour Eskdale, AE camp mocs.











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

@ fred johnson - Thanks, I was just curious.


----------



## mjo_1

Court today, channeling my inner FLCracka:
















BB Madison suit and PPBD
Press tie
Marcoliani socks
Alden for BB perf cap toes.


----------



## stcolumba

Soft collar OCBD: Proper Cloth
Brooks Bros tartan tie
old Harris Tweed (Crimson Shop Harvard Sq)
dark blue wool trousers (cuffed)
dark brown AE suede shoes
The LL Bean cup--slurping licorice tea trying to get my voice back


----------



## mjo_1

PS....I wasn't sure where to put this, but which one of you is selling your house? I like to browse real estate in other areas for fun to see what my money could buy elsewhere. I came across this pic from a home in a suburb of Birmingham:


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> Classic trad Leelo, we seem to be straying just a bit lately in the by-the-book trad department, although the looks have been well done.


You're right. I'll refrain until I have something more by-the-book to share. Apologies.


----------



## gamma68

Navy Gloverall Duffle coat
Hilltop 70/30 cashmere-wool Black Stewart scarf (Scotland)
Brooks Brothers Scottish lambswool sweater
Lands' End OCBD (an older one with a good collar)


----------



## orange fury

Not trad at all, but kind of fun...

Today is "Go Texan Day" in Houston, which is the Friday when the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo trail riders all come into town for the parade (this weekend), prior to the rodeo kick off. Since the 1930's, we use it as an excuse to pull out our "western wear". A taste of what I'm wearing today:









This is an older picture, so the current belt strap is actually a tooled leather Beltmaster strap. Ariat boots, Levi 505's, PRL sportshirt, and custom made belt buckle I was given several years ago


----------



## thegovteach

orange fury said:


> Not trad at all, but kind of fun...
> 
> Today is "Go Texan Day" in Houston, which is the Friday when the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo trail riders all come into town for the parade (this weekend), prior to the rodeo kick off. Since the 1930's, we use it as an excuse to pull out our "western wear". A taste of what I'm wearing today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an older picture, so the current belt strap is actually a tooled leather Beltmaster strap. Ariat boots, Levi 505's, PRL sportshirt, and custom made belt buckle I was given several years ago


Man, that's every day in Deep East Texas. :biggrin:


----------



## orange fury

thegovteach said:


> Man, that's every day in East Texas. :biggrin:


Believe me I know lol, remember, I went to school for 6 years in Huntsville .

i also spent a fair amount of time in Orange from 2010-2012, so I'm familiar with that neck of the woods lol


----------



## Fading Fast

You could fit a full-sized thumb and all my knowledge of cowboy boots in the same thimble, but man that is one handsome looking pair with what seems to be the perfect amount of patina. Have fun.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> You could fit a full-sized thumb and all my knowledge of cowboy boots in the same thimble, but man those are one handsome looking pair with what seems to be the perfect amount of patina. Have fun.


Thanks- they're definitely work boots, but I got them for my 21st birthday and they've survived 6 years of working on my inlaws' property, so I'll probably always keep a pair around for working outdoors. With that said, at some point I want to purchase a pair of Lucchese dress boots- it's the Texan thing to do lol.

yall are going to love (read: mock incessantly) my WAYWT post in a couple weeks when Mrs OF and I actually go to the rodeo: Wrangler 936's, pearl snaps, gaudy belt buckle- the whole 9 yards lol.


----------



## LeeLo

stcolumba said:


> SPLENDID!!


Thank you!


fred johnson said:


> Leelo, still going strong however I can't quite get the trouser color on my monitor.


Thanks! They're a dark brown pair of flannels


----------



## fred johnson

FLCracka said:


> You're right. I'll refrain until I have something more by-the-book to share. Apologies.


FLDon't, I especially like your suit rigs and do enjoy seeing them even if I don't always comment. Well dressed is well dressed in my book.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Navy Gloverall Duffle coat
> Hilltop 70/30 cashmere-wool Black Stewart scarf (Scotland)
> Brooks Brothers Scottish lambswool sweater
> Lands' End OCBD (an older one with a good collar)


You really don't see enough duffels these days, thanks for posting I have yet to wear mine this year.


----------



## Balfour

fred johnson said:


> FLDon't, I especially like your suit rigs and do enjoy seeing them even if I don't always comment. Well dressed is well dressed in my book.


Wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## adept

That was some nasty snow...wet, and most heavy. I did the sidewalk and an area to get out of the car, so as not risk a back strain or worse!



eagle2250 said:


> ^^Gamma68:
> 
> Your neighbor should treasure the great human being that he has for a neighbor! :thumbs-up:


----------



## adept

Great look all around, but the shoes...:icon_hailthee:



gamma68 said:


> Accompanied by the late, lamented Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD, Austin Jeffers belt, Bills Khakis M2 in British tan, Pantherella cashmere argyle socks, Allen Admonds Bradley NSTs.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Fred and adept, for your kind comments.

This post is for everyone who's already put away their tweed jackets and started wearing shorts. What a difference a week makes.

Last Sunday:



Today:







* Navy Gloverall dufflle coat
* Hanna patchwork tweed cap (Ireland)
* 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket ('The Chameleon,' for changing colors with the light and accompanying attire)
* Orvis tattersall shirt
* Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool tie
* L.L. Bean rugged roller belt 
* Lands' End khakis
* Brooks Brothers argyle socks (unseen)
* Red Wing black cherry Beckman boots


----------



## Oldsport

Gamma68, you've really been on with your last few offerings. Very nice. I was ready to try and sell my Red Wings until your last photo, not now. Although, I might have Vibram's added to make them more useful.

Well done!


----------



## Oldsport

You're just going to have to picture this today as I really don't feel like taking a photo:

Bean Signature Red Uni Stripe OCBD (these shirts are really thick and soft like a Flannel), Bean Grey Shetland Sweater, Lands End 10 Wale Cords ( about 3 weeks from not being to wear them anymore), AE Aberdeens


----------



## Flairball

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Fred and adept, for your kind comments.
> 
> This post is for everyone who's already put away their tweed jackets and started wearing shorts. What a difference a week makes.
> 
> Last Sunday:
> 
> Today:
> 
> * Navy Gloverall dufflle coat
> * Hanna patchwork tweed cap (Ireland)
> * 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket ('The Chameleon,' for changing colors with the light and accompanying attire)
> * Orvis tattersall shirt
> * Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool tie
> * L.L. Bean rugged roller belt
> * Lands' End khakis
> * Brooks Brothers argyle socks (unseen)
> * Red Wing black cherry Beckman boots


Good stuff, top to bottom.


----------



## Flairball

Out and about, today.


----------



## fred johnson

Triathlete said:


> You're just going to have to picture this today as I really don't feel like taking a photo:
> 
> Bean Signature Red Uni Stripe OCBD (these shirts are really thick and soft like a Flannel), Bean Grey Shetland Sweater, Lands End 10 Wale Cords ( about 3 weeks from not being to wear them anymore), AE Aberdeens


You know, I can actually see your rig but not the trouser color - help me out here..


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Out and about, today.


Fairball, love the whole rig, especially the cords!


----------



## Oldsport

Oh, sorry. Dark Khaki.



fred johnson said:


> You know, I can actually see your rig but not the trouser czolor - help me out here..


----------



## adept

Somehow I skipped over a few pages. These subdued colors are just perfectly matched...



stcolumba said:


> New Southwick jacket: 3 button, partial (little) lining, unconstructed shoulder, side vent. Soft as butter.
> J Press shirt
> Olive-brown flannel trousers (not seen)
> 
> I need to check the archives of gamma68 and Ensiferous to get ideas (and learn) how to pair patterned ties and shirts with this jacket.


----------



## adept

Sorry I'm late to the party on this, SG...you sure put together a nice rig here...good show.



SlideGuitarist said:


> Tomorrow will be the coldest day of this winter in metro DC, and I still cannot imagine wearing a sweater under a tweed jacket. I envy the spiffy looks you fellers are posting, but this HT is more than enough for me at the office. Necktie from Mr. Paul Winston, Brooks OCBD (yes, I do experience shrinkage, to answer a recent question, partly because as the shoulders get tighter, the collar gets pulled down), Brooks Bros. Clark fit brushed twills (on which the rise should really be 1" higher).


----------



## stcolumba

Purple in the plaid for Lent 3. The tie and coat, in real light, are not as matchy as appears in the picture.


----------



## stcolumba

adept said:


> Somehow I skipped over a few pages. These subdued colors are just perfectly matched...


 Thank you, adept!


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Out and about, today.


Wowee!!


----------



## jimw

Geez, Gamma - as always, I like your look. In fact, if I were ever to pay an unsettling, stalking homage to another forum member, it might just be you! I wouldn't of course, 'cause that would be creepy and might get me banned from the forum. However if sending me some of your castoff ties would give you peace of mind, well.....



Keep up the good look!

JW


----------



## stcolumba

jimw said:


> Geez, Gamma - as always, I like your look. In fact, if I were ever to pay an unsettling, stalking homage to another forum member, it might just be you! I wouldn't of course, 'cause that would be creepy and might get me banned from the forum. However if sending me some of your castoff ties would give you peace of mind, well.....
> 
> 
> 
> Keep up the good look!
> 
> JW


Great color on this tie, Gamma. And, jimw, Guelph is a lovely city.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday brunch. Duffel coat and an old Orvis sweater. Brooks Bros chinos.


----------



## Reuben

In support of Fl's not-entirely-trad outfits, here's something in a classically English cut:


----------



## gamma68

Thanks StColumba, Triathlete, Flairball and JimW for your nice comments.



jimw said:


> Geez, Gamma - as always, I like your look. In fact, if I were ever to pay an unsettling, stalking homage to another forum member, it might just be you! I wouldn't of course, 'cause that would be creepy and might get me banned from the forum.


Yeah, someone else already tried that "homage" bit on another member and thankfully got the boot.


----------



## jimw

"Yeah, someone else already tried that "homage" bit on another member and thankfully got the boot."[/QUOTE]

Yep, got it - just a tongue in cheek reference was all.


----------



## FLMike

All BB (and Alden for BB)....


----------



## mjo_1

^I like it. Color 8 or black tassels? Can't tell on my monitor. Looks good either way.


----------



## FLMike

mjo_1 said:


> ^I like it. Color 8 or black tassels? Can't tell on my monitor. Looks good either way.


Sorry, my pics are crap...I should really do something about that. They are Alden for BB color 8 shell. Thanks.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

FLCracka said:


> Sorry, my pics are crap...I should really do something about that. They are Alden for BB color 8 shell. Thanks.


I have an Android from 3 years ago. It will take good photos in natural light, but only then. When colleagues have snapped photos of me indoors, on much newer phones, I've been stunned at the high resolution. This might be the excuse you've needed to upgrade.


----------



## gamma68

All L.L. Bean, except for the Brooks Brothers cotton argyle socks.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Way to go, Gamma! Dressed for success!


----------



## stcolumba

Monday, at school "in the D". Squares and stripes.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## gamma68

* San Fran-era J. Press 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers blue univ. stripe OCBD
* Craigmill wool tie (Scotland)
* Vintage Lands' End Fair Isle sweater vest (Scotland)
* Trafalgar belt (unseen)
* Lands' End corduroys
* Timex Weekender


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, I'd say you'd upped your game, but that wouldn't be fair to all your past outstanding outfits, but this one is gorgeous with, IMHO, the sport coat and sweater vest the standout pieces. Great, absolutely great, harmony of textures.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> Monday, at school "in the D". Squares and stripes.


St,I like it very much, very imaginative use of color and patterns.


----------



## fred johnson

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, I'd say you'd upped your game, but that wouldn't be fair to all your past outstanding outfits, but this one is gorgeous with, IMHO, the sport coat and sweater vest the standout pieces. Great, absolutely great, harmony of textures.


You have said it all..


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Very nice Ox, try the same rig with a pink OCBD.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Slide, FF and Fred, for your kind comments.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Navy flannel trousers, you know which ecru button-down, chocolate Chipp grenadine, very old Brooks Bros. sack (the canvas feels mushy...I think it's at the end of life), AE Fairgates in shell, Drake's square. Why navy? Because the jacket has a slightly dusty look (mixing gray and a slightly olive tan...actually suggesting damp beach sand to me), and charcoal trousers made everything look lifeless to me. Another good choice might have been a rich dark brown (I'm awaiting bespoke flannels), or a rusty brown to match the color in the jacket.


----------



## stcolumba

fred johnson said:


> St,I like it very much, very imaginative use of color and patterns.


Thank you, Fred.
And I concur with all the rave reviews about Gamma's latest post. Wow.


----------



## FLMike

All BB


----------



## Oldsport

FLCracka - That's a really nice, clean look. I was wondering about that color shoe and how dark I could go on pants. You've answered that question for me. Of course, will cost me time and money now ...


----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


> FLCracka - That's a really nice, clean look. I was wondering about that color shoe and how dark I could go on pants. You've answered that question for me. Of course, will cost me time and money now ...


Thanks, Tri. The pants are a mid-grey. I'm sure there are some here who would say that color grey requires a darker shoe. On some days, I might even agree with them.....today I just felt like wearing these. Other opnions on the pairing are welcomed.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

I think the shoes look fine - they don't appear to be screaming "look at me!" as they so often do when someone mimics GQ and pairs walnut with dark colors.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

SlideGuitarist said:


> Navy flannel trousers, you know which ecru button-down, chocolate Chipp grenadine, very old Brooks Bros. sack (the canvas feels mushy...I think it's at the end of life), AE Fairgates in shell, Drake's square. Why navy? Because the jacket has a slightly dusty look (mixing gray and a slightly olive tan...actually suggesting damp beach sand to me), and charcoal trousers made everything look lifeless to me. Another good choice might have been a rich dark brown (I'm awaiting bespoke flannels), or a rusty brown to match the color in the jacket.


This is great, excellent use of navy flannels - might even be better than dark brown.


----------



## Balfour

May I respectfully suggest to Slide that the brown could work better? What I think works well in Roger's rig (the Sartorial Sins thread has picked up the hoary old debate about navy trousers) is the low contrast pairing (the jacket reads overall as mid-to-dark), but the combination is made to work none-the-less. The problem with navy odd trousers is that I think they can easily overwhelm an outfit. So while I don't oppose them in a doctrinaire way anymore, I think they need to be approached with caution. For a completely different look, I suspect cavalry twills in classic tan would work splendidly with that jacket.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## SlideGuitarist

Balfour said:


> May I respectfully suggest to Slide that the brown could work better? What I think works well in Roger's rig (the Sartorial Sins thread has picked up the hoary old debate about navy trousers) is the low contrast pairing (the jacket reads overall as mid-to-dark), but the combination is made to work none-the-less. The problem with navy odd trousers is that I think they can easily overwhelm an outfit. So while I don't oppose them in a doctrinaire way anymore, I think they need to be approached with caution. For a completely different look, I suspect cavalry twills in classic tan would work splendidly with that jacket.


As soon as my chocolate brown flannels show up (next week), I will post a photo. I was not suggesting that navy was the only effective solution; I just happened to have them on hand. As far as tan is concerned, the word covers a range: from a more saturated camel color to the dull American khaki color, and the already indefinite, sandy appearance of the tweed militates against the latter. A rich dark brown would solve the problem, I agree.

I think cavalry twills would be a better choice for the office than flannels, which seem sort of luxurious, and are less durable. I'll work on that.

No votes for oatmeal or winter white? Or are those just too eccentric to wear to the office?


----------



## yoshi

Reuben said:


>


Is that a flannel tartan fun shirt from the Brothers Brooks? I love it!


----------



## Reuben

yoshi said:


> Is that a flannel tartan fun shirt from the Brothers Brooks? I love it!


Yup, one of my favorite eBay finds: NOS, 80/20 cotton/wool blend, made in America, and with long-enough sleeves.


----------



## Oldsport

Slide - I'll defer to Balfour on the nuances of the coat and pants color combination. However, in my opinion you look much nicer in dark pants and dark shoes. I can't explain why I think that way. I think maybe in my eye you look more balanced this way, rather than with the Khakis and Walnut shoes.



Balfour said:


> May I respectfully suggest to Slide that the brown could work better? What I think works well in Roger's rig (the Sartorial Sins thread has picked up the hoary old debate about navy trousers) is the low contrast pairing (the jacket reads overall as mid-to-dark), but the combination is made to work none-the-less. The problem with navy odd trousers is that I think they can easily overwhelm an outfit. So while I don't oppose them in a doctrinaire way anymore, I think they need to be approached with caution. For a completely different look, I suspect cavalry twills in classic tan would work splendidly with that jacket.


----------



## adept

> and with long-enough sleeves


Always a plus! Great look...


----------



## adept

The suit is very neat...and matched up well with everything else.



Reuben said:


> In support of Fl's not-entirely-trad outfits, here's something in a classically English cut:


----------



## yoshi

BJ Keats Harris tweed (two button; darted )
BB OCBD
LE tie
LE khakis
Marcoliana argyles
AE Graysons

















Bonus: this is what an ankle is *NOT* supposed to look like and explains the crutches in the background of image #1


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## fred johnson

Quite a nice combination..and the shoes?


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Ox,
While the motif is smaller than the recent one on your site, the tie, somehow seems off; not quite sure why. I have to think about this one..


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> Quite a nice combination..and the shoes?


Thanks, Fred. LLB Maine Hunting Shoes (it's snowing...again).


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Fred. LLB Maine Hunting Shoes (it's snowing...again).


Snowing? Lucky man!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

fred johnson said:


> Ox,
> While the motif is smaller than the recent one on your site, the tie, somehow seems off; not quite sure why. I have to think about this one..


Fred, it has the usual diagnol striped motif. I think what looks off is that it is hard to see the pattern due to the jacket so they looked randomly placed.

That or it could just look off


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Fred, it has the usual diagnol striped motif. I think what looks off is that it is hard to see the pattern due to the jacket so they looked randomly placed.
> 
> That or it could just look off


Ah, thats it, the jacket is hiding the diagonal spacing. Thanks


----------



## gamma68

In honor of Bud Collins, who I was lucky enough to meet once:



An older Lands' End OCBD and Brooks Brothers wool tennis sweater.

P.S. Collins only wore those GTH pants when the camera lights came on. Part of his shtick.


----------



## adept

^^^^^ Game, set, match ^^^^^


----------



## Dave

Not the most trad ensemble, but I did want to show off a couple new-to-me items (more about them below):







PRL OCBD (new acquisition)
J. Press Shaggy Dog (made in Scotland -- another new acquisition)
Levi's 505
Silver Creek belt (not visible; made in USA)
J. Crew camp socks (made in USA)
Bean bluchers (vintage -- made in USA)


----------



## ArtVandalay

Reuben - who makes the quilted jacket? I'm a big fan.



Reuben said:


>


----------



## Reuben

ArtVandalay said:


> Reuben - who makes the quilted jacket? I'm a big fan.


It's an old English-made Mackintosh, bought for a song when someone posted it to the eBay deals and steals thread.


----------



## stcolumba

From a couple of days ago.

Southwick jacket
Brooks Bros OCBD
Barbour scarf
Navy wool trousers
Bean mocs (It was slushy!)

This was on Thursday. I was having coffee (in Detroit) a few blocks from where the GOP debate took place. The coffee shop (Great Lakes Coffee) was crawling with reporters.


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> In support of Fl's not-entirely-trad outfits, here's something in a classically English cut:


Dressed to the Nines!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Very casual today. Pics from two sets of errands.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Flairball

Good evening, Gents. Haven't had much opportunity to slide into a decent rig for a while, but the missus and I are headed out for a nice meal, so........


----------



## jimw

Very nice, SC - I especially like that scarf.

Cheers,

JimW


stcolumba said:


> From a couple of days ago.
> 
> Southwick jacket
> Brooks Bros OCBD
> Barbour scarf
> Navy wool trousers
> Bean mocs (It was slushy!)
> 
> This was on Thursday. I was having coffee (in Detroit) a few blocks from where the GOP debate took place. The coffee shop (Great Lakes Coffee) was crawling with reporters.


----------



## stcolumba

4th Sunday of Lent with Tweed and sunlight. 
Thanks, JimW, for the kind comment about the scarf.


----------



## Flairball

And now for something completely different. Outdoor trad mix, today. Getting ready for the hunt test and field trial season.


----------



## CornoUltimo

stcolumba said:


> From a couple of days ago.
> 
> Southwick jacket
> Brooks Bros OCBD
> Barbour scarf
> Navy wool trousers
> Bean mocs (It was slushy!)
> 
> This was on Thursday. I was having coffee (in Detroit) a few blocks from where the GOP debate took place. The coffee shop (Great Lakes Coffee) was crawling with reporters.


 This is some of the best stuff I've seen all day. The scarf makes it just that much better!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Pretty in pink.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, great pop of color. Nicely adumbrating Spring.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Glenwick half-Norfolk jacket (with bellows pockets)
* L.L. Bean tattersall shirt
* Bert Pulitzer 60/40 wool/silk tie
* Trafalgar belt (unseen)
* Orvis ultimate khakis, trim fit
* Brooks Brothers cotton argyle socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots

Received compliments from two strangers on the street. One from a comely lass, so it's been a nice day.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> And now for something completely different. Outdoor trad mix, today. Getting ready for the hunt test and field trial season.


Love this!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

stcolumba said:


> 4th Sunday of Lent with Tweed and sunlight.
> Thanks, JimW, for the kind comment about the scarf.


Very handsome colors!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Drew4au

stcolumba said:


> 4th Sunday of Lent with Tweed and sunlight.
> Thanks, JimW, for the kind comment about the scarf.


No pink on the fourth Sunday of Lent? I take it you're fairly Low Church ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Drew4au said:


> No pink on the fourth Sunday of Lent? I take it you're fairly Low Church ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well, it would not be pink! The color for Laetare Sunday is "rose".


----------



## FLMike

Brooks and AE


----------



## Andersdad




----------



## fred johnson

Andersdad said:


>


You know, I like this look.


----------



## fred johnson

Very Nice FL, I for one, like the BD/suit combination when it does not get too fussy.


----------



## fred johnson

Ox,
Nicely by the book, clean, relaxed and comfortable. + for the slightly off dimple, completes the look.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma,
You took it right to the edge and survived. Nice combinations which actually work well together.


----------



## fred johnson

stcolumba said:


> 4th Sunday of Lent with Tweed and sunlight.
> Thanks, JimW, for the kind comment about the scarf.


st 
That is a super look and I love the tie so much that I picked one up. the textures really play off each other very well.


----------



## LeeLo

Hey FLCracka, nice tie


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> Hey FLCracka, nice tie


Ditto!


----------



## Roycru

Sitting, like Little Miss Muffet, on my favorite tuffet at UCLA Medical Center. Since I am not afraid of spiders, I will not be frightened away.

Brooks Brothers jacket and tie, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Ralph Lauren Rugby pocket square, J Crew embroidered cord trousers, Eddie Bauer argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds brown grain Kiowas.....


----------



## Andersdad




----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ Really nice use of purple.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ Really nice use of purple.


Ditto. Purple and a gray herringbone always look splendid together.


----------



## wfhoehn

Andersdad said:


>


The tie looks fabulous with that jacket.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## stcolumba

fred johnson said:


> st
> That is a super look and I love the tie so much that I picked one up. the textures really play off each other very well.


Thank you, Fred.
And thank you to Corno for an earlier kind comment.
It is a very useful tie.


----------



## GRH

Gamma: Smashing.


----------



## fred johnson

GRH said:


> Gamma: Smashing.


What he said..


----------



## LeeLo

Here's the look from the past two days. It's getting muggy down here early so that calls for madras in my book.



Did my duty as a citizen today during early voting...much less painless than the insanity on Tuesday. No lines, no headaches.


----------



## thegovteach

Wow! What a rig!!! 
I give this an A+ sir!


----------



## Flairball

Been some great stuff here lately. Double rigs today, in town and out in the woods. Started the day off in town with the missus, then finished it off with a nice hike. 





Yes, the shoes I wore are a little funky, but I like them. And yes, I wore hiking boots on the hike.


----------



## Regent1879

Ralph Lauren Wool Tie
RL Polo Oxford.


----------



## stcolumba

Violet for Passiontide


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon. Giving a preconcert talk. New jacket with J Press pink.


----------



## gamma68

GRH, Fred Johnson and thegovteach -- thank you.


----------



## CornoUltimo

It's not that easy being green...
Sunday Morning
BB shirt, LLB sweater, PRL tie, Patrick James sport coat , unseen Bills Khakis and Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> It's not that easy being green...
> Sunday Morning
> BB shirt, LLB sweater, PRL tie, Patrick James sport coat , unseen Bills Khakis and Weejuns


Liking the color of this sweater, Corno.


----------



## adept

I sure like all of this!


----------



## adept

Excellent, perfect seasonal color...



stcolumba said:


> Violet for Passiontide


----------



## FLMike

Corbin sack for Reichardt's, a storied and now defunct men's clothier in Des Moines, IA
BB shirt, trousers, belt/buckle
Alden/BB full-straps

#metalclashing :rock:


----------



## WipitDC

First time in this new suit, had to get one wear in before packing away the fall/winter wardrobe.

Suit: J. Press Pressidential, charcoal gray flannel, chalk stripe
Shirt: Brooks Brothers, non-iron
Tie: The Tie Bar


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, adept.

Today's rig:









Accompanied by a Brooks Brothers OCBD, Saxxon wool sweater and cotton argyles; J Crew linen pocket square; Brighton belt (unseen); oval label Jos A Bank flannel trousers; and USA-made Johnston & Murphy Aristocraft saddle shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Posted in response to post # 47525)

You, Sir, are the owner of a head snappingly handsome suit. That tie is perfectly compatible with the fabric pattern of said suit. Very nicely done!


----------



## Proclus

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, adept.
> 
> Today's rig:


I love this.


----------



## Andersdad

Gamma knocks it out of the park!


----------



## jd202

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, adept.
> 
> Today's rig:


This is a damn solid look, Gamma.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for all the nice compliments, fellas.


----------



## CornoUltimo

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, adept.
> 
> Today's rig:
> 
> .


To echo what the others already said, this is just splendid!


----------



## FLMike

Today....


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, fantastic rig and, while I'm still thinking about how I feel about them, I applaud the saddle shoe choice for a bold, old-school look. 

Perhaps it is my prejudice against J&M (as many years ago, when I missed that they had intentionally cheapened their shoes, I was disappointed in several purchases until I caught on to what they had done), but they don't look as nice as AE or Alden and that's impacting my thoughts. I think a better pair (or a pair not called J&M  ) would kick it up a another notch, but regardless of my personal bent, I love their style and how you employed them.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
J.Press tan cords
LLB socks
LLB Mocs


----------



## fred johnson

gamma,
Love everything, especially the saddles; a very under rated shoe IMHO.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks CornoUltimo, FF and Fred for your nice comments.



Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, fantastic rig and, while I'm still thinking about how I feel about them, I applaud the saddle shoe choice for a bold, old-school look.
> 
> Perhaps it is my prejudice against J&M (as many years ago, when I missed that they had intentionally cheapened their shoes, I was disappointed in several purchases until I caught on to what they had done), but they don't look as nice as AE or Alden and that's impacting my thoughts. I think a better pair (or a pair not called J&M  would kick it up a another notch, but regardless of my personal bent, I love their style and how you employed them.


I'd like to think of the saddles as an Ivy Style touch.

I have two pairs of J&M shoes, the saddles and black wingtips that I wear with suits. The saddles are USA-made and superior in quality (materials and workmanship) to the wingtips, which I think were made in Brazil. Although the saddles aren't AE or Alden, they work up a nice shine and will do nicely until I get shells one day.


----------



## fred johnson

FL,
I like everything very much, the tie is great and the khakis are the perfect length and fullness.


----------



## fred johnson

I swear by my JM saddles. I love the cost and, for some reason, their lasts really fit my feet well. I know not particularly loved here and certainly not AE or Alden, I have found them to be a good value for the money, long lasting, easy and inexpensive to repair and capable of taking a very nice shine.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> FL,
> I like everything very much, the tie is great and the khakis are the perfect length and fullness.


Thanks fred, except the trousers are wool gabardine.


----------



## gamma68

Vintage Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater (England)
Orvis cotton houndstooth shirt
L.L. Bean cords and belt (unseen)


----------



## Roycru

There was a walking stick display in a shop that we were in earlier today so I couldn't resist doing an impersonation of Mr. Peanut. (Unfortunately, I couldn't find a monocle or a top hat in the shop, so this was the best that I could do.)

Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, and argyle socks, London Beau rayon tie, generic Italian silk pocket square, Perry Ellis polyester and viscose trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Ridgeways......


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> There was a walking stick display in a shop that we were in earlier today so I couldn't resist doing an impersonation of Mr. Peanut. (Unfortunately, I couldn't find a monocle or a top hat in the shop, so this was the best that I could do.)
> 
> Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece silk jacket, ecru PPBD shirt, and argyle socks, London Beau rayon tie, generic Italian silk pocket square, Perry Ellis polyester and viscose trousers, and Allen-Edmonds Ridgeways......


Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## FLMike

Short morning at the office before heading over to the beach.

Corbin sack
Bills M2 Chamois
LLB green/white uni-stripe OCBD
Alden color 8 LHS


----------



## gamma68

Accompanied by a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Sea Island cotton sweater vest, Trafalgar belt (unseen), Orvis khakis, unbranded cotton argyle socks, Stafford 'Deacon' boots.


----------



## stcolumba

Not much, but some green for Saint Padraig's Day.

Barbour Border, Proper Cloth OCBD (heavy oxford, Ivy collar), Suit Supply tie


----------



## CornoUltimo

Old Navy Polo, Bills Khakis, Tretorn Nylites, and a practice room piano


----------



## SlideGuitarist

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Posted in response to post # 47525)
> 
> You, Sir, are the owner of a head snappingly handsome suit. That tie is perfectly compatible with the fabric pattern of said suit. Very nicely done!


Indeed! It never gets old.


----------



## CornoUltimo

And on the opposite end of the sartorial spectrum: White-tie from a concerto concert last week
I played Mozart Horn Concerto 1 K.412
apologies for the bad image quality


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Glad to see some others' efforts toward the wearing of the green. Please forgive the bad lighting. Brooks ecru OCBD and blazer, thrifted tie made in Ireland.


----------



## shinebox

Love it. happy St. Patrick's Day to all!


----------



## shinebox

I love the Donegal jacket.


----------



## Proclus

Brigadier Cheape said:


>


I love this tie. I'm afraid that if I wore it, though, I might give off the "I wish I were Irish but I'm not" look.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 tweed jacket for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor
* Ralph Lauren Polo chambray shirt
* J Press olive surcingle belt
* Orvis khakis
* Brooks Brothers cotton argyles
* Sebago loafers


----------



## Patrick06790

From the Working Reporter series

Writing about a big fourth grade arts thing, which included a performance by CelloMan.

Which inspired this doggerel:

(To the tune of the Spiderman theme)

Cello Man Cello Man
Does whatever a cello can
Plays a tune for a fee
Got a Band Aid on his knee
Look out! 
Here comes the Cello Man

OK, so I'm easily amused.

We're in the uneasy transition between winter and semi-winter, so a partially lined tweed but no sweater, flannels but regular cotton socks and loafers


----------



## Oldsport

@gamma68 - Nice. I have my Sebagos on today also. Honestly, I think they are the best value in Penny Loafers out there.


----------



## FLMike

Spring Break.... Patagonia, Sperry A/O, and a fishing t-shirt (mercifully unseen)


----------



## mjo_1

^Jealous!










Press blazer and tie
O'Connell's pink uni stripe and gabs
Tan LHS


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Winter is hanging on like John Kasich. J Press Donegal Mist 3/2, Brooks shirt, tie, and flannels. AE burgundy shoes and belt.


----------



## Flairball

Been a while since I've had occassion to post a rig. Headed north to Portland for the weekend to celebrate surviving another year. Decided on P&G for the trip.



For those of you in New England, or planning a trip to Portland, you really want to eat at Central Provisions. It's worth the wait.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Flairball:

Nice rig...is that a pink or white OCBD? For some reason on my monitor the collar appears pink and the left sleeve cuff looks white. Given the hue of the pocket square, I suspect it's pink and if so, good choice! How's the right wrist coming along? :thumbs-up:


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Flairball:
> 
> Nice rig...is that a pink or white OCBD? For some reason on my monitor the collar appears pink and the left sleeve cuff looks white. Given the hue of the pocket square, I suspect it's pink and if so, good choice! How's the right wrist coming along? :thumbs-up:


Eagle, read his post again. He tells us it's pink (and green), in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Flairball:
> 
> Nice rig...is that a pink or white OCBD? For some reason on my monitor the collar appears pink and the left sleeve cuff looks white. Given the hue of the pocket square, I suspect it's pink and if so, good choice! How's the right wrist coming along? :thumbs-up:


It is pink. Glad you like it.

The wrist is coming along. Six weeks since the surgery. Had the cast removed on Wednesday, and now have just a splint. Started therapy, too.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## CornoUltimo

Last tweed of the season


----------



## TheoProf

X-post from the fashion forum. Some have suggested that I post over here. Many of you have influenced my style choices over the years, so I'm looking forward to the conversation. I lean more toward a "hybrid Trad" look, so I'll limit my posting to those days where my choices lean more toward an orthodox Ivy look. Cheers.


----------



## Conservative87

Really great rig. Convinced me to purchase the 1818 sack blazer at the next Friends and Family sale.



Brigadier Cheape said:


> Glad to see some others' efforts toward the wearing of the green. Please forgive the bad lighting. Brooks ecru OCBD and blazer, thrifted tie made in Ireland.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Thanks, the 1818 sack is a great buy on sale.


----------



## Roycru

Sitting on the (turned off because of the drought) fountain in front of the Metropolitan Water District building.

Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and tie, L L Bean maroon and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Land's End twill trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.


----------



## Andersdad

LE jacket
Brooks ecru pp and tie
Polo cords
Deacon boots


----------



## gamma68

Looking sharp, williamsonb2. And I really like that sport coat, Andersdad. I'd love to acquire one like it sometime.


----------



## gamma68

It will barely reach the 40s today. Tweed season here will not conclude anytime soon.







* 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for Van Boven of Detroit/Ann Arbor
* Brooks Brothers 'Gatsby' OCBD
* Unbranded hand-blocked bow tie (England). Feels like a silk/wool blend
* Trafalgar belt
* Vintage L.L.Bean wool trousers
* Saks cashmere-blend argyle socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## eagle2250

FLCracka said:


> Eagle, read his post again. He tells us it's pink (and green), in no uncertain terms.


Oops! Missing something that obvious just can't be a good sign...LOL. 



Flairball said:


> It is pink. Glad you like it.
> 
> The wrist is coming along. Six weeks since the surgery. Had the cast removed on Wednesday, and now have just a splint. Started therapy, too.


Good to hear your wrist is healing and you are well on the way to a complete recovery! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> It will barely reach the 40s today. Tweed season here will not conclude anytime soon.
> 
> * Stafford 'Deacon' boots


Looking good, gamma. Just fyi, I have a pair of these same boots, 9M in like new condition, for sale on the thrift exchange.....in case anyone is interested. They fit like a 9.5M.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Here's my weekly ritual of taking the boys out for burgers and fries. Too many patterns, maybe? Old HT marked Don Heller, Stroudsburg (?!?), with a new lining; bespoke gray flannels, H&K pink houndstooth BD, Brooks Bros.' Irish poplin tie, AE Fairgates in shell:


----------



## TheoProf

Lovin' that rig Slide. Nicely done!


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Ensiferous said:


>


Great as usual, particularly like the trousers and gunboats. I have a pair of Brooks flannels in that shade, one of my favorites.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

williamsonb2 said:


> Lovin' that rig Slide. Nicely done!


I thought you'd like gray + brown!


----------



## jd202

SlideGuitarist said:


> Here's my weekly ritual of taking the boys out for burgers and fries. Too many patterns, maybe?


I think the pattern mixing here looks fine to me, personally. I like this rig.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Sitting on the (turned off because of the drought) fountain in front of the Metropolitan Water District building.
> 
> Brooks Brothers tweed jacket and tie, L L Bean maroon and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Land's End twill trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roycru, you are classic even with the beautiful setting! SMILE!


----------



## fred johnson

mjo_1 said:


> ^Jealous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press blazer and tie
> O'Connell's pink uni stripe and gabs
> Tan LHS


mjo
Very nice, love the "correct" forward pleats.


----------



## fred johnson

E, Well done mixing of gray & brown; I need to try to pull that look off myself.


----------



## TheoProf

Hybrid Trad today (i.e. avert your eyes from the darts!)
BB Fitzgerald linen/cotton blazer
BB Milano PPBD
BB Fitzgerald Irish linen trousers
J. Press Shantung tie
AE suede belt
AE Cavanaugh bitter chocolate suede
TieBar linen hank


----------



## Andersdad

^^^Looks great!


----------



## mjo_1

fred johnson said:


> mjo
> Very nice, love the "correct" forward pleats.


Thanks! I've narrowed my closed down to either flat front or forward pleat trousers. Trad or not, I really like forward pleats. They're somewhat hard to find, though.


----------



## Ensiferous

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Great as usual, particularly like the trousers and gunboats. I have a pair of Brooks flannels in that shade, one of my favorites.


Thank you Brigadier and fred!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff on this page, guys. From the working reporter series. Making a rare appearance in a suit for the mayor's State of the District address tonight at Arena Stage.

BB wash and wear suit 
Press OCBD
Press repp
Alden cap toe oxfords


----------



## Andersdad

M.S McClellan 3/2 Sack blazer
Brooks OCBD
Marshall Fields Tie
Polo flannels 
Targyles
AE Patriots


----------



## fred johnson

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks! I've narrowed my closed down to either flat front or forward pleat trousers. Trad or not, I really like forward pleats. They're somewhat hard to find, though.


As have I. FP,s are hard to find but out there besides Ben Silver ,& OC's. Most of mine are vintage PRL.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## TheoProf

Andersdad said:


> ^^^Looks great!


Thank you Andersdad!


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Coliningus

Beautifully executed as always, OCBD! While I normally refrain from sharing my work outfits here (since they fall on the casual side), I wanted to share today's choice along with a story:



White unironed OCBD, navy surcingle belt, gray-blue chinos, and brown Sperrys. This represents a pretty typical getup for me at the engineering site where I work, at which chinos and polos are pretty standard.

This morning in the restroom, a coworker said, "Boy you're dressed up. Where's the interview?" Needless to say I did not reply and went about my business, both because it was before 7am and because it irked me somewhat. Maybe it's because I'm one of the younger employees, but still, no one with an ounce of professionalism would wear this to an interview! One of the few downsides to living in SoCal? Or could this happen elsewhere?

In any case, stay fresh, my friends


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

I believe it could happen anywhere, sadly. No interview for me today, but I was wearing a suit - J Press flannel sack with BB tie.


----------



## Odradek

Coliningus said:


> This morning in the restroom, a coworker said, "Boy you're dressed up. Where's the interview?" Needless to say I did not reply and went about my business, both because it was before 7am and because it irked me somewhat. Maybe it's because I'm one of the younger employees, but still, no one with an ounce of professionalism would wear this to an interview! One of the few downsides to living in SoCal? Or could this happen elsewhere?


That, or something similar, happens to me just about anytime I wear a tie and bump into someone I know.
It's usually paired with a look of incomprehension when I reply in the negative.


----------



## CornoUltimo

After listening to Mahler 7, to be followed by Bach St.Matthew Passion this afternoon, and Handel Messiah tonight

Wrinkled old navy polo, JCrew shorts, generic athletic socks, and Nylites 
If I wear anything more formal than the above outfit, (other than going to church or to a concert) then I will get lots of weird looks. Hence, this constitutes the majority of my day-to-day attire.

Have a wonderful Good Friday, and a great Easter weekend!


----------



## Coliningus

Brigadier Cheape said:


> I believe it could happen anywhere, sadly. No interview for me today, but I was wearing a suit - J Press flannel sack with BB tie.


I'm loving the tie! And what shirt is that? The collar roll is superb.

Won't find me in flannel anything today; it's a lovely 75 and sunny here and I have the day off. I'm sporting the same brown Sperrys and surcingle belt as yesterday with some stone/light blue BB shorts and a navy w/ gold horse PRL polo that I'm wearing to the UCSB baseball game this afternoon with my son and neighbors


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Thank you Coliningus, the shirt is a Brooks Brothers pinpoint.


----------



## CornoUltimo

LLB shirt and shorts, Seiko watch, and unseen LE Surcingle and Nylites


----------



## Roycru




----------



## Tiger

Roycru said:


>


A superb Easter ensemble, Roycru!


----------



## CornoUltimo

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## orange fury

Happy Easter folks!:




Haspel seersucker suit - Brooks OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Walkover bucks - Lands End surcingle - Vintage Elgin - Warby Parker "Percey"


----------



## eagle2250

^^Orange fury, to my eye, yours is the picture of the day....what a beautiful/handsome couple! Very nicely done, all around, Sir.


----------



## adoucett

My humble Easter Sunday submission:



















*Corbin blazer
Bill's Khakis OCBD 
Kenneth Gordon madras tie
VV cords
Bass Logans
*


----------



## gamma68

Happy Easter, everyone.







* BB 3/2 blazer, blue university stripe OCBD, khakis, cotton argyles
* J Crew linen pocket square
* Lands' End cotton tie
* Brighton belt
* Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## CSG

I like adoucett's and gamma's outfits. The latter being closer to how I dress when a coat and tie is appropriate but I like the color pallet from adoucett's entry. And, BTW, adoucett, I've looked at your blog before and think it's a refreshing take on ivy style dress for those on a budget.


----------



## Oldsport

Traditional Easter Morning stroll at Longwood Gardens with my Daughter.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

A great weekend for the navy blazer. Cheers to adoucett, Gamma, and Triathlete. This weekend for me:


Red and yellow BB uni stripes.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Roycru, Ya need to borrow EB's waistcoat for next year!! Happy Easter Egg!!!


----------



## Reuben

Out for Easter brunch with my little brother and one of our favorite professors:


----------



## Reuben




----------



## gamma68

* Vintage (red label) Jos A Bank 3/2 blackwatch jacket
* Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD (unlined collar, 6-button placket) and silk tie (England)
* Unbranded cotton pocket square
* Orvis navy surcingle belt and trim fit khakis
* Marcoliani cotton argyles
* Ralph Lauren Polo saddle shoes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thankfully, the last days of duffle are near.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thankfully, the last days of duffle are near.


looks good! I can't wait to wear mine- when it came in the mail, I got to try it on before it went straight into storage.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good!
Alas, my beloved Gloverall Duffle was shuffled off to it's new home in Michigan, prior to our packing up the Hoosierville nest and moving south to what we assumed to be "the land of eternal summer sunshine" and now seems to be "the land of the every afternoon downpour!" While a Gloverall Duffle coat certainly has no place in central Florida, a good rain jacket is an absolute necessity! LOL.


----------



## Proclus

I wanted to show off this like-new BB shirt I just found at a goodwill:


----------



## Spin Evans

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking good!
> Alas, my beloved Gloverall Duffle was shuffled off to it's new home in Michigan, prior to our packing up the Hoosierville nest and moving south to what we assumed to be "the land of eternal summer sunshine" and now seems to be "the land of the every afternoon downpour!" While a Gloverall Duffle coat certainly has no place in central Florida, a good rain jacket is an absolute necessity! LOL.


My dear friend, the rainy season has only just started!

Gamma, that is *such* a spectacular jacket. The argyles, ecru oxford, and saddle shoes help even it out to a very nice transitional outfit.


----------



## gamma68

Spin Evans said:


> Gamma, that is *such* a spectacular jacket. The argyles, ecru oxford, and saddle shoes help even it out to a very nice transitional outfit.


Thanks, Spin! The shirt is a yellow OCBD, not ecru.


----------



## LeeLo

From the last few days...


----------



## ReppTie

This rig is magnificent!:icon_hailthee: Is the sweater a vest?


----------



## Oldsport

This sweater is actually a vest. I also have the identical sweater in long sleeve, but, it is way too heavy and thick to wear under a blazer. Thanks.



ReppTie said:


> This rig is magnificent!:icon_hailthee: Is the sweater a vest?


----------



## gamma68

Transitional weather calls for a partly-lined tweed:



Vintage Deansgate 3/2 tweed jacket, Brooks Brothers makers shirt.


----------



## Reuben

Another round of the wheat wranglers:




























With a Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, a Brooks/Pendleton belt, and AE burgundy shell patriots


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

OF - Thanks. It is a good investment. I get a lot of wear out of mine.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

LeeLo said:


> From the last few days...


I love this tie. I'm sort of glad not to be seeing another BB #N tie.


----------



## LeeLo

SlideGuitarist said:


> I love this tie. I'm sort of glad not to be seeing another BB #N tie.


Thank you, Slide. It's one of my favorite pattern-wise, however it's 4" wide so I usually keep this monster in it's cage most of the time.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

LeeLo said:


> Thank you, Slide. It's one of my favorite pattern-wise, however it's 4" wide so I usually keep this monster in it's cage most of the time.


There's no point in asking where you got it, since I don't have a time machine that would let me get one for myself!


----------



## LeeLo

I'd be willing to make a trade for another tie if you really want it. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Cool and rainy day here in D.C. Though it is opening day weekend for baseball and not many people come into the newsroom on Fridays so it's nice and quiet. Today features a startlingly cheap eBay blazer find that I received yesterday.

Brooks (old school) 346 triple patch hopsack 3/2 navy sack blazer (I surmise it's from the early 80s)
Brooks OCBD
Press repp
Lands End chinos


----------



## gamma68

The temps are moving backwards. This calls for more tweed:







Lochlana by Hathaway cotton/wool shirt, 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket for The Outlet Company of Rhode Island, Orvis belt, Lands' End khakis, Saks cashmere-blend argyle socks, L.L. Bean Allagash Bison handsewns.


----------



## Coliningus

rmpmcdermott said:


> Today features a startlingly cheap eBay blazer find that I received yesterday.
> 
> Brooks (old school) 346 triple patch hopsack 3/2 navy sack blazer (I surmise it's from the early 80s)


Excellent find, McDermott! Funny enough, I received the exact same jacket yesterday from an eBay score as well! Not sporting it today, as its Hawaiian shirt day at the office (every other Friday tradition) and a beautiful 65 with clear skies day. Not trad, but hey, this is Southern California after all.










LL bean shirt

Off-white herringbone Levis

Gray nubuck Sperrys


----------



## stcolumba

April 2nd


----------



## Reuben

^That's crazy, StC. Here I was thinking it was chilly for a spring because the temperature's in the low 70's. Anyway, once more with the wheat Wranglers:


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Winter returned with several inches of snow. I figured it was a great excuse to wear camel hair and donegal tweed. 






















Head to toe Brooks Brothers including the Argyll and Sutherland watch strap. AE belt and McAllisters.


----------



## orange fury

Hey, I have something to post here! Church today:





Corbin 3/2 sack - Brooks ocbd - Robert Talbott (Highgate School stripe) - J Crew chinos - LL Bean braided belt - Allen Edmonds Cavanaugh - Hamilton Baxter


----------



## stcolumba

Brigadier Cheape said:


> Winter returned with several inches of snow. I figured it was a great excuse to wear camel hair and donegal tweed.
> 
> Head to toe Brooks Brothers including the Argyll and Sutherland watch strap. AE belt and McAllisters.


The tie is lovely, Brigadier. The camel hair coat looks very smart.


----------



## gamma68

Unseasonably cold weather continues. Adding a touch of spring with the shirt:







* J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers pink OCBD and cotton argyle socks
* Reis of New Haven wool/silk tie
* Trafalgar belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo tan cords
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots
* Vintage London Fog Maincoat


----------



## LeeLo

Keeping it pretty simple around here:


----------



## Oldsport

And yet this outfit works all day long, every day. That's the beauty of Ivy / Preppy style. Take all of your clothes out of closet. Toss into pile on floor. Grab a jacket, a pair of pants, a shirt, tie, and a pair of shoes and the overwhelming majority of time, it should work!



LeeLo said:


> Keeping it pretty simple around here:


----------



## stcolumba

Bow tie Monday. Brooks tie and shirt.


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday Shetland. I never knew that "wren" was a color!


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 sack, tie, and new-style uni-stripe OCBD
Hiltl wool gabs
AE Bradley


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> April 2nd


Impressed with your days rig in the first picture and impressed with a twinge of homesickness looking that late winter scene in your second picture. Well done, all around, sir. thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

Triathlete said:


> And yet this outfit works all day long, every day. That's the beauty of Ivy / Preppy style. Take all of your clothes out of closet. Toss into pile on floor. Grab a jacket, a pair of pants, a shirt, tie, and a pair of shoes and the overwhelming majority of time, it should work!


I wholeheartedly agree - versatility is the key to an efficient wardrobe. It's probably the second most important reason I was first attracted to this style to begin with. In case your wondering what the first reason is, well simply put, it's just looks good. Case in point - your WAYWT posts, always looking dapper sir :thumbs-up:


----------



## Balfour

Triathlete said:


> And yet this outfit works all day long, every day. That's the beauty of Ivy / Preppy style. Take all of your clothes out of closet. Toss into pile on floor. Grab a jacket, a pair of pants, a shirt, tie, and a pair of shoes and the overwhelming majority of time, it should work!


+1. While I am not Ivy, the ideas of interchangeability and versatility sum up my approach (albeit with distinct 'urban' and 'countryside' modes).


----------



## Patrick06790

I would have paid more attention to spring if I'd known it would only last three days


----------



## TheoProf

Feeling Tradly today:
J. Press tweed
BB tie and OCBD
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Patrick06790

^Solid


----------



## Balfour

I like it too, although would prefer a blue knit tie.


----------



## LeeLo

williamsonb2 said:


> Feeling Tradly today:
> J. Press tweed
> BB tie and OCBD
> AE belt and shoes


I recognize that tweed! Looks good on you!


----------



## TheoProf

Yes, I should give a shoutout to LeeLo for a great deal on this jacket. I highly recommend doing business with him on the exchange, and thanks for the kind words man.

Also, anytime one gets a nod from Patrick on this thread, you must be doing something right. Thanks Patrick!

Balfour, I have a soft spot for rust ties, but I agree that a navy knit might be even better. Although, you could say that about many rigs. Navy knits are indispensable.


----------



## Balfour

williamsonb2 said:


> ...
> Balfour, I have a soft spot for rust ties, but I agree that a navy knit might be even better. *Although, you could say that about many rigs. Navy knits are indispensable*.


And I do!

I like rust as well; my thinking was with the green of the moleskins in this instance.


----------



## gamma68

Williamsonb2, that's a great-looking rig, including the knit tie. Well done.


----------



## gamma68

When I thrifted this awesome sweater, I knew I'd enjoy wearing it. I just didn't anticipate needing to wear it in April.





L.L. Bean Aran fisherman's sweater in olive, with LLB cotton/cashmere blend shirt, plus Lands' End khakis in chestnut.

Love the collar on the sweater. Really comfortable with the shirt.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> I would have paid more attention to spring if I'd known it would only last three days


Did you get a chance to break out the seersucker during that three day spring? LOL. Absolute proof that mother nature is a terrible tease!


----------



## LeeLo

williamsonb2 said:


> Yes, I should give a shoutout to LeeLo for a great deal on this jacket. I highly recommend doing business with him on the exchange, and thanks for the kind words man.


Thanks for the endorsement! Wear it in good health.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> Impressed with your days rig in the first picture and impressed with a twinge of homesickness looking that late winter scene in your second picture. Well done, all around, sir. thumbs-up:


Thank you. There is a chance of getting 5 inches of snow by Wednesday morning!


----------



## gamma68

L.L. Bean red university stripe OCBD, Ralph Lauren Polo cashmere/cotton tennis sweater, Bills M2 khakis.


----------



## Roycru

Out today (it's around 89 here today) amongst the local government buildings.

Brooks Brothers (Marks & Sparks era) navy chalk stripe tropical worsted suit and PPBD shirt, Hardy Amies tie, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....


----------



## TheoProf

BB jacket and braces
J Press repp and OCBD
LE trousers
AE shoes


----------



## gamma68

^ Nice, williamsonb2. I'd like to get a pair of Donegal tweed trousers (sans pleats).


----------



## TheoProf

A couple of lifestyle photos from Easter weekend:


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Out today (it's around 89 here today) amongst the local government buildings.
> 
> Brooks Brothers (Marks & Sparks era) navy chalk stripe tropical worsted suit and PPBD shirt, Hardy Amies tie, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, ya gotta be wearing a BB Sauna!!!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff, everyone! Today here in the newsroom. One explanation. I'm wearing topsiders right now as a penny loafer work-around. My two pairs of Weejuns are destroyed and other than that I have a pair of PF Flyers, a pair of white Vans Authentics and Alden Cordovan cap toes, none of which work for work. So once I finish up paying some medical bills I'm going to be in the market for a $150-$200 pair of some kind of pennies. I'll definitely be seeking advice on that.

BB 346 triple patch 3/2 sack blazer (older and fully canvassed)
Press OCBD (from the SF era)
Press Burlington Knot kingfisher emblematic
LE chinos
Wigwams
Topsiders


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

April 7th, and there are snow squalls. Barbour and Shetland.


----------



## CornoUltimo

From church last week, and a bonus pic from a 6 am study session at Uncle Harry's bagelry


----------



## gamma68

Happy home opener! Yes, it's still that cold.


----------



## eagle2250

CornoUltimo said:


> From church last week, and a bonus pic from a 6 am study session at Uncle Harry's bagelry


Nice rig in your first picture and your second picture has convinced me of my breakfast menu on the morrow! Have a great day. :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

Gamma, this is great, great stuff. This rig made me smile in the midst of a busy morning. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

A detail from today.

BB triple patch 3/2 hopsack navy blazer
Press OCBD
Press medallion tie


----------



## stcolumba

Home opening day for the Detroit Tigers calls for a blue and orange tattersall OCBD. This morning, there was 1 inch of snow on my front lawn. It's been a week of wool sweaters and Barbour coats.


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


> From church last week, and a bonus pic from a 6 am study session at Uncle Harry's bagelry


Sharp look!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba, very nice picture - you captured the beauty of the clothes - their deep colors, rich textures and wonderful harmony - really well.

rmp, great all-over-the-place collar roll - I'd kill to get that.


----------



## stcolumba

Thank you Fading Fast!
Gamma will concur with this:


----------



## gamma68

williamsonb2 said:


> Gamma, this is great, great stuff. This rig made me smile in the midst of a busy morning. Thanks for posting this.


Thanks, williamsonb2!

StC is correct. Even the robins are looking above and questioning why they flew north so soon.


----------



## adept

I really like how these colors fit together..well done, SG...



SlideGuitarist said:


> Here's my weekly ritual of taking the boys out for burgers and fries. Too many patterns, maybe? Old HT marked Don Heller, Stroudsburg (?!?), with a new lining; bespoke gray flannels, H&K pink houndstooth BD, Brooks Bros.' Irish poplin tie, AE Fairgates in shell:


----------



## adept

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage (red label) Jos A Bank 3/2 blackwatch jacket
> * Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD (unlined collar, 6-button placket) and silk tie (England)
> * Unbranded cotton pocket square
> * Orvis navy surcingle belt and trim fit khakis
> * Marcoliani cotton argyles
> * Ralph Lauren Polo saddle shoes


What a neat jacket! Great rig...


----------



## adept

Looking good, regardless...



Patrick06790 said:


> I would have paid more attention to spring if I'd known it would only last three days


----------



## adept

Balfour said:


> And I do!
> 
> I like rust as well; my thinking was with the green of the moleskins in this instance.


The tie picks up the complementary color striations in the jacket...it's good.


----------



## adept

Every time I think about the unseasonably cold weather in the Midwest, I recall those of us here from the northern climes, and how tweed trad still goes strong...

2-5 inches of snow expected tonight...!


----------



## adept

I dig the tie...



LeeLo said:


> From the last few days...


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> stcolumba, very nice picture - you captured the beauty of the clothes - their deep colors, rich textures and wonderful harmony - really well.
> 
> rmp, great all-over-the-place collar roll - I'd kill to get that.


Thank you! It's actually a newer Press OCBD that I've just beaten into submission. They're a bit hefty, but I'm partial to the flap pocket.


----------



## Ensiferous

adept said:


> I dig the tie...


Agreed! Nice look, LeeLo.

Yesterday-


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous, I love the overall look and especially the fit of that sack suit. Would you mind sharing details, including your shoes and the watch peeking out of your cuff? Thanks.


----------



## stcolumba

Third Sunday of Easter
a SuSu bowtie


----------



## LeeLo

Adept and Ensiferous thank you very much. Ensiferous you look like a million bucks in your classic gray sack suit. I agree with FLCracka please share the details of that beaut



adept said:


> I dig the tie...





Ensiferous said:


> Agreed! Nice look, LeeLo.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you FLC and LeeLo.

The suit is J. Press and is (prepare for scandal and outrage) an import, and not from Canada. :hidden:

Shirt is BB.

Tie is marked wool, England.

Shoes are Alden 907 in black calf. 

Belt J. Press black calf, silver buckle.

Watch is a ho hum early Aquaracer, from way back when they were a much less expensive option. It is in the "I don't care if it gets used hard" category. Still runs though.


----------



## LeeLo

Quality is quality no matter where its made. I know we would all prefer our labels to read "Made in USA" but that's harder to come by these days. Is this one of those China imports that were surprisingly favorable?


----------



## Ensiferous

LeeLo said:


> Is this one of those China imports that were surprisingly favorable?


That suit was made in Thailand actually. I have a few copies of the same model in navy & gray. The original imports were made in China, and the current ones are coming out of Thailand (as do some BB suits and jackets). I prefer the Chinese made ones, and wish I had bought more -- which is a moral conflict, because Chicoms are really low on my list, and the Thais are good allies. The Canadians have not made a suit or jacket I can accept, and the fit of even Southwick, while the details may be right, sometimes doesn't work for me.

As I mentioned elsewhere, at full price, I'll pass, but on a significant discount, I consider it a bargain. (Also, see OCBD's blog on the subject.)


----------



## CornoUltimo

A St.C and Ensiferous's inspired rig this Sunday morning.
Admittedly, it's not very trad, but untill I can afford a nice trad suit this one will have to do.


----------



## Brigadier Cheape

Ensiferous, a great suit indeed and some of the Press offerings can be had at a tremendous discount. Considering the hard to find details we all value and an ideal fit, a sack suit like the one pictured is a gem regardless of the country of origin.

My humble offering for today:
BB Own Make 3/2 tweed, OCBD, and 346 tie. Allen Edmonds Strands and a pair of BB flannels courtesy of our Southeast Asian allies.


----------



## Ensiferous

CornoUltimo, looking classic.

Brigadier Cheape-- fantastic Own Make, what a great foundational piece. Nice tie, and great rig all around.


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


> CornoUltimo, looking classic.
> 
> Brigadier Cheape-- fantastic Own Make, what a great foundational piece. Nice tie, and great rig all around.


Agreed. Liking that Own Make a lot.


----------



## gamma68

I'll add to the chorus with absolutely fabulous Own Make HT.

And I'm glad Ensiferous shared details about his suit, because I was also admiring it and wondering about the make.

Great stuff, gents.


----------



## AlanC

Brooks Brothers by Lock Hatters fedora
Crittenden overcoat
Lord's double sided silk/cashmere scarf
Holland & Holland tie
Paul Stuart trousers
Alden cigar shell boots


----------



## FLMike

Good stuff, Alan. Have missed you around here.


----------



## williamson

FLCracka said:


> Good stuff, Alan. Have missed you around here.


Yes, indeed!


----------



## Balfour

williamson said:


> Yes, indeed!


Indeed - a very welcome return.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
...and may I add my own 'Welcome back, AlanC' to what I think shall be a growing chorus of AAAC members voices. AlanC, your contributions and you have been sorely missed!~ :thumbs-up:


----------



## AlanC

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. The vicissitudes of life have distracted me. I'll try to pop back in more often.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


> Thank you FLC and LeeLo.
> 
> The suit is J. Press and is (prepare for scandal and outrage) an import, and not from Canada. :hidden:
> 
> Shirt is BB.
> 
> Tie is marked wool, England.
> 
> Shoes are Alden 907 in black calf.
> 
> Belt J. Press black calf, silver buckle.
> 
> Watch is a ho hum early Aquaracer, from way back when they were a much less expensive option. It is in the "I don't care if it gets used hard" category. Still runs though.


Very, very nice E, a rare look at one of your suit rigs. Import my @#%%, if the suits fits, wear it..


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> Very, very nice E, a rare look at one of your suit rigs. Import my @#%%, if the suits fits, wear it..


Thank you fred! Great to hear from you.


----------



## Patrick06790




----------



## Ensiferous

^ The screens were really small back then.


----------



## LeeLo

First spin in the new (to me) Florsheim Imperial Gunboats.


----------



## Oldsport

Love it LeeLo. I have the Imperials in Dark Burgundy. Don't they feel like you're walking around wearing concrete blocks?


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you for this breakdown. I went back and re-read your guest post on OCBD's blog. I appreciate the knowledge and experience you share with us on a regular basis. Top notch stuff.



Ensiferous said:


> That suit was made in Thailand actually. I have a few copies of the same model in navy & gray. The original imports were made in China, and the current ones are coming out of Thailand (as do some BB suits and jackets). I prefer the Chinese made ones, and wish I had bought more -- which is a moral conflict, because Chicoms are really low on my list, and the Thais are good allies. The Canadians have not made a suit or jacket I can accept, and the fit of even Southwick, while the details may be right, sometimes doesn't work for me.
> 
> As I mentioned elsewhere, at full price, I'll pass, but on a significant discount, I consider it a bargain. (Also, see OCBD's blog on the subject.)


----------



## LeeLo

Haha thanks! Yeah, they're the beefiest shoe I've ever come across in person. The classic lines makes up for the added weight.



Triathlete said:


> Love it LeeLo. I have the Imperials in Dark Burgundy. Don't they feel like you're walking around wearing concrete blocks?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
I've been involved in a torrid love affair with Longwing Gunboats for much of my life, having worn my first pair, in rotation with my penny loafers, as a junior/senior in high school and through my college years. In the years since, I have had several pair of each constantly in my footwear rotation! LeeLo, you are going to enjoy those classics...I am sure of it. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers jacket, tie, and sweater vest, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Rugby Ralph Lauren pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes........


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> First spin in the new (to me) Florsheim Imperial Gunboats.


Love this tie!


----------



## stcolumba

Tuesday: Brooks Bros rep bow tie; Proper Cloth soft ivy OCBD, Southwick coat


----------



## stcolumba

Last night: at a concert Brooks Bros shirt


----------



## Patrick06790

From the sublime to the ridiculous:


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Tuesday: Brooks Bros rep bow tie; Proper Cloth soft ivy OCBD, Southwick coat





stcolumba said:


> Last night: at a concert Brooks Bros shirt


Great stuff, stc!


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

BB shirt and old 3-button, patch-pocket blazer; Drake's tie and pocket square; Press gabardines; AE Kenwoods. Trying to figure out how to wear a blazer with a blue tie -- a look adored by She Who Must Be Obeyed -- without looking like a security guard.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers jacket, tie, and sweater vest, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Rugby Ralph Lauren pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent! Gawd only knows what the Rap rapped folks think!!


----------



## adept

LOL...



Patrick06790 said:


>


----------



## adept

You do the rustic PS very well...looks great.



stcolumba said:


> Tuesday: Brooks Bros rep bow tie; Proper Cloth soft ivy OCBD, Southwick coat


----------



## adept

Brigadier Cheape said:


> BB Own Make


I had to google this...I like the concept very much!


----------



## GRH

St. Columba: Inspirational.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.

STC - Flexing some very nice looks.


----------



## Proclus

Hear goes an outfit today with a few new acquisitions. Critical, even downright negative, feedback welcome.





I thrifted this BB OCBD and I found a pair of M2s in exactly my size at a TJ Maxx (only downside is pleats). AEs are a recent ebay find.


----------



## TheoProf

Haspel seersucker
Kamakura PPBD
Rooster tie
BB Irish Linen trews
Happy Socks
AE DeSoto
AE belt


----------



## gamma68

^^ I like all of this, Proclus, including the open patch pockets on your 3/2 jacket. Who is the maker?


----------



## Proclus

gamma68 said:


> ^^ I like all of this, Proclus, including the open patch pockets on your 3/2 jacket. Who is the maker?


It is a JCrew that I stumbled across in the outerwear section of a Goodwill. I have seen similar jackets from JCrew listed with some frequency on ebay.


----------



## gamma68

Proclus said:


> It is a JCrew that I stumbled across in the outerwear section of a Goodwill. I have seen similar jackets from JCrew listed with some frequency on ebay.


Is it a 3/2 sack? I don't see any darts.


----------



## FLMike

williamsonb2 said:


> Haspel seersucker
> Kamakura PPBD
> Rooster tie
> BB Irish Linen trews
> Happy Socks
> AE DeSoto
> AE belt


I like the overall look, but I feel like a seersucker jacket needs softer shoulders. And no darts, preferably.....but at least the shoulders. These are awfully severe.

By the way, I love tan/white seersucker. My one seersucker suit, a 3/2 sack that I purchased from the Midtown J Press when I used to work in NYC, is tan/white. While maybe not as traditional or iconic as blue/white seersucker, I find it to be very versatile.


----------



## Proclus

gamma68 said:


> Is it a 3/2 sack? I don't see any darts.


Correct.


----------



## adept

I like all the coordination. I recently thrifted a linen tie that would look great with that, a little darker than off-white. Reminds me of the film _Key Largo_...



williamsonb2 said:


> Haspel seersucker
> Kamakura PPBD
> Rooster tie
> BB Irish Linen trews
> Happy Socks
> AE DeSoto
> AE belt


----------



## gamma68

Bills Khakis cream cotton tennis sweater and M2s, Lands' End white Hyde Park OCBD, Orvis surcingle belt (unseen).


----------



## FLMike

Boring office day today.....

BB Clark Fit khakis
BB broadcloth BD
Alden Color 8 LHS
Tiffany buckle on gator strap


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> STC - Flexing some very nice looks.


Ox,
Good an casual look, gloriously rumpled.


----------



## Fading Fast

FL, great fit on the chinos. IMHO, a wonderful example of being neither too big (and dated in a '90s way) nor slim or skinny in an of-the-moment way. They fit you well, look very trad but, again, scaled in a way that doesn't lean too far either way.


----------



## gamma68

Big meeting with the CEO of a new client this morning:







* Vintage Brooks Brothers '342' 3/2 sack suit (with subtle maroon and light green windowpane)
* Gitman Gold pinpoint OCBD
* JCrew linen pocket square
* Claymore Shop silk tie (England)
* BB belt (unseen)
* Gold Toe socks
* Johnston & Murphy wingtips


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> FL, great fit on the chinos. IMHO, a wonderful example of being neither too big (and dated in a '90s way) nor slim or skinny in an of-the-moment way. They fit you well, look very trad but, again, scaled in a way that doesn't lean too far either way.


Thanks, FF.


----------



## FLMike

Boring office day, part II....

Bills M3's (my first pair, bought during the liquidation sale....liking the trimmer leg vs my M2's and the rise is still adequate...barely)
BB Black Fleece gingham broadcloth BD (w/Oliver Peoples Larrabee peeking out of the pocket)
J Crew suede wingtips
Vintage engine turned buckle on gator strap


----------



## stcolumba

TGIF

J Press OCBD patch pocket
BB tie

Thanks, all, for the kind comments of recent days.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> .


YES!!!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

It's a beautifully warm and sunny Saturday here in D.C. Taking a relaxing walk around the neighborhood after an exhausting week. I need a madras tie or a solid navy knit for this jacket. A trip to Press is in order this week. Going for the "urban tropical" Ivy look this summer.

BB (old) 346 silk/linen 2-button sack (Fully canvassed, half lined. Super comfortable and slubby.)
Mercer OCBD
Navy chinos


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Madras jacket, Izod pink and white stripe OCBD shirt, Burberry Nova Plaid pocket square, Leatherman green plaid belt, Land's End trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds Brogue Suede Strands......


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Oldsport




----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nicely done, sir. You look comfortably and stylishly dressed for a Saturday stroll!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you Fred and STC!


----------



## CornoUltimo

LLBean, Brooks Brothers, and Allen Edmonds loafers older than I am-with extra ventilation(holey soles and cracked uppers)


----------



## cellochris

CornoUltimo said:


> LLBean, Brooks Brothers, and Allen Edmonds loafers older than I am-with extra ventilation(holey soles and cracked uppers)


Looking spiffy!


----------



## FLMike

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers Madras jacket, Izod pink and white stripe OCBD shirt, Burberry Nova Plaid pocket square, Leatherman green plaid belt, Land's End trousers, Gold Toe argyle socks, and Allen-Edmonds Brogue Suede Strands......


Roycru, you could add a good two inches of length to those trousers and still have a nice no-break look. If you don't mind me asking, why do you choose to hem your trousers so far off the tops of your shoes? Is it to show your (great-looking) socks while you're walking? Have been curious for some time now....just figured I'd go ahead and ask.


----------



## FLMike

JAB poplin suit
BB OCBD
Alden color 8 belt and tassels







EDIT: End of the day.....well-rumpled....


----------



## cellochris

FLCracka said:


> JAB poplin suit
> BB OCBD
> Alden color 8 belt and tassels


Very nice, a great spring/summer look! I like the details on your belt as well.


----------



## gamma68

^^ I need a poplin suit for summer. Nice look, FLCracka. I like the tie as well.


----------



## jimw

That is a terrific tie, Proclus! Details??

JimW

QUOTE=Proclus;1777569]Hear goes an outfit today with a few new acquisitions. Critical, even downright negative, feedback welcome.



I thrifted this BB OCBD and I found a pair of M2s in exactly my size at a TJ Maxx (only downside is pleats). AEs are a recent ebay find.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SlideGuitarist

jimw said:


> That is a terrific tie, Proclus! Details??
> 
> JimW
> 
> QUOTE=Proclus;1777569]Hear goes an outfit today with a few new acquisitions. Critical, even downright negative, feedback welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> I thrifted this BB OCBD and I found a pair of M2s in exactly my size at a TJ Maxx (only downside is pleats). AEs are a recent ebay find.


[/QUOTE]
Ditto, though it does seem a little autumnal.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Proclus

> Ditto, though it does seem a little autumnal.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


It's made by JZ Richards and my aunt bought it for me from Logan's, a local men's store here in Lexington. I know it's rather fall colors, but it simply caught my fancy that particular morning. To my mind, the tie says, "I'm a philosophy professor that's _only a little_ insane."


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Sack and tie
Castangia mid-grey trousers
CT pale blue end-on-end broadcloth shirt
AE 5th Ave


----------



## FLMike

cellochris said:


> Very nice, a great spring/summer look! I like the details on your belt as well.





gamma68 said:


> ^^ I need a poplin suit for summer. Nice look, FLCracka. I like the tie as well.


Thanks, guys.


----------



## FLMike

Same old, same old....

BB Golden Fleece suit, PPBD, and tie
AE Grayson




Edit: I know most folks here on AAAT primarily wear OCBDs, but for those like myself who also wear pinpoints, I find the collar roll on BB's non-iron PPBD (shown here) to be much better than the roll on their must-iron version. Unfortunately, as I much prefer the fabric of the must-iron.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

FLCracka said:


> EDIT: End of the day.....well-rumpled....


Goddamn do I love BB#2 ties with those finer frame-stripes... Too bad finding them in Canada is about as easy as finding a good pickup hockey game in the Sudan.

Love the end-of-day shot: a great illustration of how well trad clothes wear over the course of a day, let alone a lifetime.


----------



## gamma68

Springtime weather has finally arrived...





Lands' End striped polo, Orvis ultimate khakis (trim fit), Sperry CVO sneakers


----------



## stcolumba

In the "D" on a spring day. Dots and stripes.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Past few.

STC - Looking great!


----------



## FLMike

Press SC
BB trousers & shirt
Kent & Curwen for Ben Silver tie
Alden tassels


----------



## Oldsport

Very nice FLCracka. I'm in the hunt right now for a similar jacket, either in Gray, Blue, or Brown. I only have two or three Spring / Summer jackets.


----------



## Proclus

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Cool tie Ox


----------



## Roycru

For fans of pictures of odd numbers and fans of pictures of people standing next to brick walls.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, blue PPBD shirt, and tie, Squarextraordinaire blue and brown paisley pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds bourbon Park Avenues.....


----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


> Very nice FLCracka. I'm in the hunt right now for a similar jacket, either in Gray, Blue, or Brown. I only have two or three Spring / Summer jackets.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks. I wish the shoulders weren't so heavily padded.


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday night concert.
SuSu tux
Brooks Bros shirt


----------



## gamma68

^ Very sharp, StC.


----------



## FLMike

I will soon have a navy silk knit tie to wear with this jacket, but for now....

BB madras 3/2 sack
BB 132Q
Bills M2 Chamois
LE surcingle
Alden LHS


----------



## LeeLo

^FLC that is one helluva rig you have there today! Looks like you're ready for summer


----------



## gamma68

^^ Yessir, nicely done FLC. I dig the socks, too (I have the same pair).


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> ^FLC that is one helluva rig you have there today! Looks like you're ready for summer





gamma68 said:


> ^^ Yessir, nicely done FLC. I dig the socks, too (I have the same pair).


Thank y'all. know it's hard to see with my crappy iphone5 photography, but the jacket is on off-white with navy and pink plaid.


----------



## Proclus

For the philosophy department newsletter:




Found this 3/2 sack at a Goodwill from a local men's shop that no longer exists, "Meyer's Varsity Shop," but I did find that Mr. Meyer went on to bigger things in the fashion world and has retired back to Lexington to run a women's shop next to his house that specializes in mother-of-the-bride/groom dresses.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ You look scripted out of central casting for a philosophy department newsletter. Well done - patina up the black and white shot and you could submit it to the "American Trad Men (photos)" thread and just throw some name from the 1950s on the picture. 

And if I sound jealous because if I grew my beard out for, oh say, seven hundred years, it wouldn't be as thick as yours, then that would be because I am - and I don't even particular like beards, but I recognize a really good one when I see it.


----------



## FLMike

Charming first pic/post.


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Proclus said:


> For the philosophy department newsletter:


Everything about that outfit and those photos should be clichéd, and evades that very problem.

You do look like you should have been selected by a casting director and dressed accordingly, yet nothing about this is costumed. You look like you should be a stereotype, and yet I have no difficulty whatsoever in believing that you actually care about (for the sake of argument) correcting the translation of Heidegger's "Letter on Humanism."

(OK, the picture staring wistfully off into the heavens is a *touch* over-the-top. I feel like the next pack of shots will show you in a flurry of papers with your shirtsleeves rolled up, smoking as intellectually as possible. I jest...)

From a pattern perspective, you did a great job of balance the twill in tweed with the striping of the shirt and tie.

Basically, that first picture is so perfect that it defies credulity. You even manage to look both youthful and wise, playful and serious, and in the same bloody photo, by both your dress and your demeanour.

About the only sartorial comment I might make is that the texture of the shirt is a little fine next to the tweed. Oxford cloth might have been a little more visually appealing. This is, however, an INCREDIBLY minor point.


----------



## Proclus

Suit of Nettles said:


> (OK, the picture staring wistfully off into the heavens is a *touch* over-the-top. I feel like the next pack of shots will show you in a flurry of papers with your shirtsleeves rolled up, smoking as intellectually as possible. I jest...)


The first picture is actually going in the newsletter, the department chair wanted to take a second one just to play around with his new camera settings and I decided to take the opportunity to strike a pose.

Fading Fast and Suit of Nettles, thank you for the kind words.


----------



## gamma68

Proclus said:


> For the philosophy department newsletter:


This is a stellar look. Really well done.

When I think back on my philosophy professors, I recall one who wore the same dirty "reindeer" sweater every single class the entire semester. We joked about taking up a collection to provide him funds for clothes. The other profs dressed as if they were practically homeless. Thanks for raising the bar!


----------



## gamma68

* Orvis tweed Weatherbreaker jacket (like a tweed Harrington)
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and Advantage chinos
* Coach surcingle belt
* L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


----------



## Suit of Nettles

Proclus said:


> The first picture is actually going in the newsletter, the department chair wanted to take a second one just to play around with his new camera settings and I decided to take the opportunity to strike a pose.
> 
> Fading Fast and Suit of Nettles, thank you for the kind words.


In all seriousness, and ribbing aside about the second pose, it's a stellar outfit and a great picture.

(I could share some infinitely more embarrassing photos that were taken under similar circumstances...)

Your professionalism is a credit to your department, and I firmly believe (as others have said) that if everyone else in academia deported themselves as thoughtfully as you, we'd be enjoying a very different climate.


----------



## stcolumba

Proclus said:


> For the philosophy department newsletter:
> 
> Found this 3/2 sack at a Goodwill from a local men's shop that no longer exists, "Meyer's Varsity Shop," but I did find that Mr. Meyer went on to bigger things in the fashion world and has retired back to Lexington to run a women's shop next to his house that specializes in mother-of-the-bride/groom dresses.


Wow. Nice attire. Cool story (about Mr. Meyer). And, a fantastic beard.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Orvis tweed Weatherbreaker jacket (like a tweed Harrington)
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD and Advantage chinos
> * Coach surcingle belt
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


You wear the Orvis, well. They should use you as a model for their catalog.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> You wear the Orvis, well. They should use you as a model for their catalog.


+1, thought the same thing. And that is an outstanding jacket.


----------



## conductor

Today:

LE shirt
Tommy bow (first time trying the pointed tip style)
BB cords
J&M shell loafers


----------



## HerrDavid

gamma68 said:


> The other profs dressed as if they were practically homeless.


Hey, if it worked for Socrates . . .

Joking aside (or not!), a nice looking photo, Proclus.


----------



## mfs

Pale yellow OCBD, plain front khakis with 1.75 inch cuffs, navy blue canvas Sperry's.

I just came in from the beach as the clouds are rolling in.


----------



## CornoUltimo




----------



## gamma68

Thanks, StC and FF, for your nice comments.

^ CornUltimo, this is great!

Today:


----------



## Suit of Nettles

HerrDavid said:


> Hey, if it worked for Socrates . . .


I think you mean Diogenes! :beer:


----------



## swils8610

Great Gitman shirt!


----------



## cellochris

swils8610 said:


> Great Gitman shirt!


Agreed. Also Corno, that is a supreme break, very nice.


----------



## CornoUltimo

cellochris said:


> Agreed. Also Corno, that is a supreme break, very nice.


Thanks for all the positive feedback, I forgot to mention that the pants are JPress San Fransisco era. You may not be able to tell from the larger picture, but the emblems on the tie are of small hunting horns
here's a closer shot:


----------



## cellochris

CornoUltimo said:


> Thanks for all the positive feedback, I forgot to mention that the pants are JPress San Fransisco era. You may not be able to tell from the larger picture, but the emblems on the tie are of small hunting horns
> here's a closer shot:


Ha, very nice! Classy and subtle.


----------



## HerrDavid

Suit of Nettles said:


> I think you mean Diogenes! :beer:


No, I definitely meant Socrates. Whereas Diogenes was an actual vagrant, Socrates merely looked like one, hence the parallel to Gamma's professors, who I doubt were actually homeless.


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 Madison suit
BB must-iron PPBD
BB tie
Alden 660


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Out and about on the bicycle yesterday breaking road laws and madras rules.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Out and about on the bicycle yesterday breaking road laws and madras rules.


I like. What are the shoes?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you, FLMike. They are Minnetonka mocs. If you can get past the branding on the heel I think that they are a nice moc at a great price point.

Classic Driver Mocs: https://www.minnetonkamoccasin.com/men/styles/moccasins/classic-driver-men/?option_id=49


----------



## stcolumba

CornoUltimo said:


>


Good tie!!


----------



## stcolumba

Ho-hum Monday

J Press shirt
Brooks Bros tie
Southwick coat
Olive/brownish trousers (not seen)


----------



## williamson

stcolumba said:


> Good tie!!


Yes, indeed - with a true "corno ultimo" motif.


----------



## Roycru

Standing on the footbridge that goes over the Metro Expo Line in Cheviot Hills.

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Hardy Amies tie, Viyella (55/45 Made In Scotland) sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki (grain) McTavishes......


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Standing on the footbridge that goes over the Metro Expo Line in Cheviot Hills.
> 
> Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and blue PPBD shirt, Hardy Amies tie, Viyella (55/45 Made In Scotland) sweater vest, Squarextraordinaire pocket square, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds khaki (grain) McTavishes......


It is Roycru, not the fence, that is "high voltage"!


----------



## FLMike

Corbin sack
Hiltl gabs
BB shirt/tie
Alden 686


----------



## Oldsport

You dress just like that other FLxxxx guy here.


----------



## FLMike

Triathlete said:


> You dress just like that other FLxxxx guy here.


You mean boring and repetitious?


----------



## gamma68

L.L. Bean green university stripe OCBD, Brooks Brothers ribbon belt and Advantage chinos.


----------



## Drew4au

Spring cold front. B-squared times three. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> L.L. Bean green university stripe OCBD, Brooks Brothers ribbon belt and Advantage chinos.


All spot on (love the belt) + great looking Arts and Crafts bookcase


----------



## stcolumba

Here it is the 26th of April, and I am forced to wear a wool sweater. Even the tulips are up!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....but it is a very nice sweater! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Proclus

Off to teach:


----------



## TheoProf

I thought this rig to be Trad enough to X-post.
Brooks Brothers vintage "Makers" tie
Brooks Brothers PPBD
Ralph Lauren trews
O'Connell's blazer (Made in Canada)
AE belt and shoes


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, OCBD shirt, tie, sweater vest, and pocket square, Polo Ralph Lauren grey flannel trousers, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands...


----------



## stcolumba

Tuesday's tweed



















Wednesday's colors


----------



## stcolumba

TheoProf said:


> I thought this rig to be Trad enough to X-post.
> Brooks Brothers vintage "Makers" tie
> Brooks Brothers PPBD
> Ralph Lauren trews
> O'Connell's blazer (Made in Canada)
> AE belt and shoes


Love the tie, the belt, and the shoes! Very natty.


----------



## stcolumba

FLMike said:


> Corbin sack
> Hiltl gabs
> BB shirt/tie
> Alden 686


Not one detail too many. Tastefully done.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Tuesday's tweed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wednesday's colors


Now that is a collar roll with the right amount of insouciance.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Not that is a collar roll with the right amount of insouciance.


Ha! Until I joined this Forum, I never knew what a collar roll was!


----------



## FLMike

BB 1818 unlined linen SC
BB tropical weight wool trousers
BB pink 132Q
KW silk knit tie (my first)
Alden 666


----------



## cellochris

FLMike said:


> BB 1818 unlined linen SC
> BB tropical weight wool trousers
> BB pink 132Q
> KW silk knit tie (my first)
> Alden 666


Nice to see your knit tie in use! Also, nice suede :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheoProf

stcolumba said:


> Love the tie, the belt, and the shoes! Very natty.


Thanks St. C! Also, I loved your submission yesterday. Great collar roll.


----------



## FLMike

cellochris said:


> Nice to see your knit tie in use! Also, nice suede :thumbs-up:


Thank you!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

It's a gloomy day here in D.C. Sticking indoors as much as possible.

Brooks 3/2 hopsack navy blazer
Brooks OCBD
Press A&S repp
Bills M2 chinos
Sebago penny loafers


----------



## HerrDavid

Nice to see you in a Brooks OCBD, rpm! (I know you like your flap pockets, put your Press collars always seemed so stiff and straight for some reason.) In fact, the whole ensemble is nice to see! I'd say this is your best submission yet.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Ha! Until I joined this Forum, I never knew what a collar roll was!


Neither did I. Also, edited my original post from "not" to "now" as originally intended. 

The things I've learned on this forum are insane, but have to be used sparingly when talking with civilians or they think you are crazy. 

We were doing the winter / summer clothes switch thing yesterday and my girlfriend asked me to hand her my "chukkas or desert boots - same thing right." Well, when I started to explain to her that a "all desert boots are chukkas, but not all chukkas are..." she derisively said "geek" gave me a stop talking look and we moved on.

That said, heck of a collar roll you have there.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

HerrDavid said:


> Nice to see you in a Brooks OCBD, rpm! (I know you like your flap pockets, put your Press collars always seemed so stiff and straight for some reason.) In fact, the whole ensemble is nice to see! I'd say this is your best submission yet.


I do love the flap pocket Press OCBDs, but there is no doubt that the Brooks collars roll way better. I will say that after a few washes and some hard wear the collars on the Press OCBDs are starting to roll. Just have to beat them into submission like the story about Fred Astaire who used to throw his new sport coats up against a wall to break them in.


----------



## Spin Evans

That's a darned near perfect jacket, FLC. The knit looks great with it!


----------



## FLMike

Spin Evans said:


> That's a darned near perfect jacket, FLC. The knit looks great with it!


Hey, thanks a lot, Spin! I'm not really a linen fan for some reason, but I really like this Baird McNutt for BB jacket. It's completely unstructured/unpadded/unlined, and the fit is as good as any SC I've ever owned.


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> Hey, thanks a lot, Spin! I'm not really a linen fan for some reason, but I really like this Baird McNutt for BB jacket. It's completely unstructured/unpadded/unlined, and the fit is as good as any SC I've ever owned.


Baird McNutt makes some of the finest linen available. Great stuff.


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday: on the road. Sweater and madras shirt and Mc D's coffee


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Baird McNutt makes some of the finest linen available. Great stuff.


They've "partnered" with J.Crew for at least a decade and on one of J.Crew's quite frequent sale, the Baird McNutt linen items are incredible value. I have shirts, pants and a sport coat from them that, IMHO, would have cost two to three times for the same quality at a store like Saks or Brooks, etc. Baird McNutt linen is soft, but not cheap, overly wrinkly or too thin.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I got nothing too interesting today so here's a picture of my cat. If I toss my sport coat on the couch she immediately goes and sits on it. She tends to prefer Press over Brooks. No lie.


----------



## Fading Fast

RMP, does you cat prefer a flap pocket on your OCBDs or not? Just trying to see if he is an all-Press cat or not.


----------



## gamma68

I'm glad I didn't pack away this cardigan. Would someone please turn up the heat?



* Burberry's cashmere cardigan
* L.L. Bean red university stripe OCBD
* Brooks Brothers ribbon belt
* Lands' End khakis


----------



## WillBarrett

Is that a reissue of the WFB book?

Need.



rmpmcdermott said:


> I got nothing too interesting today so here's a picture of my cat. If I toss my sport coat on the couch she immediately goes and sits on it. She tends to prefer Press over Brooks. No lie.


----------



## Oldsport

gamma68, is that a traditional fit L L Bean OCBD? If so, is there a lot of excess material around the body and waist?

[QUOTE

* Burberry's cashmere cardigan
* L.L. Bean red university stripe OCBD
* Brooks Brothers ribbon belt
* Lands' End khakis[/QUOTE]


----------



## gamma68

Triathlete said:


> gamma68, is that a traditional fit L L Bean OCBD? If so, is there a lot of excess material around the body and waist?


Yes, it's a traditional fit shirt. I haven't found it to be excessively baggy, not like the Brooks Brothers traditional fit.


----------



## stcolumba

The penultimate day of April, and, still, I was wearing a Shetland sweater. Michigan: no spring


----------



## Califax

rmpmcdermott said:


> I got nothing too interesting today so here's a picture of my cat. If I toss my sport coat on the couch she immediately goes and sits on it. She tends to prefer Press over Brooks. No lie.


LOL, that's funny. I swear cats know what YOUR preference is; and wherever you'd rather they didn't sit, that's where it is.


----------



## JDL II

First HS prom.

- Kupenheim Tux I found on eBay for $20 total
- RL Black Label Shirt found for $50
- Brooks Black Fleece bow
- Allen Edmonds Park Avenue shined up real nice

of course my date as well making me look the best


----------



## GRH

Dude!


JDL II said:


> View attachment 16042
> 
> 
> First HS prom.
> 
> - Kupenheim Tux I found on eBay for $20 total
> - RL Black Label Shirt found for $50
> - Brooks Black Fleece bow
> - Allen Edmonds Park Avenue shined up real nice
> 
> of course my date as well making me look the best


----------



## Spin Evans

Fantastic shine on those PA's! The whole outfit looks great, and I doubt there are many here who would dare post their pics from prom.


----------



## adept

Greetings, all...!

IMHO, there is nothing so neat as wearing spring colors, while the temps have dipped low enough also wear tweed. Love it...

This is my church rig for today's cool, overcast morning.

PRL 3/2 hopsack jacket 
PRL university stripe shirt, blue/white
Linen, slip stitch tie from Saks Fifth Avenue
The PS is from one of the on-line tie vendors, nothing special, but had the colors I wanted
Worn with grey trousers

I'm sure I'll have the chance to do the same, when there is a little sun shine, except I'll switch out the shirt for a university stripe shirt in pink/white, and wear cream color chinos I got from Orvis.


----------



## adept

rmpmcdermott said:


> It's a gloomy day here in D.C. Sticking indoors as much as possible.
> 
> Brooks 3/2 hopsack navy blazer
> Brooks OCBD
> Press A&S repp
> Bills M2 chinos
> Sebago penny loafers


Just dripping with trad...!


----------



## Oldsport

Cold rainy Northeast day...


----------



## gamma68

JDL II said:


> View attachment 16042
> 
> 
> First HS prom.
> 
> - Kupenheim Tux I found on eBay for $20 total
> - RL Black Label Shirt found for $50
> - Brooks Black Fleece bow
> - Allen Edmonds Park Avenue shined up real nice
> 
> of course my date as well making me look the best


Absolutely splendid! May I suggest you change your screen name from JDL II to "James Bond"?


----------



## thegovteach

JDL II said:


> View attachment 16042
> 
> 
> First HS prom.
> 
> - Kupenheim Tux I found on eBay for $20 total
> - RL Black Label Shirt found for $50
> - Brooks Black Fleece bow
> - Allen Edmonds Park Avenue shined up real nice
> 
> of course my date as well making me look the best


Ah, the prom....Good looking couple....
That said, I have gone to 34 proms in my life...I think...MAYBE MORE......I am glad to see these young people dressing well....you should see what " passes" for dressing-up for prom looks like now....:cold:


----------



## crispyfresh

Triathlete said:


> Cold rainy Northeast day...


What brand of jacket are you wearing? Nice............


----------



## CornoUltimo

Pre-Church, with a new vintage brooks brothers tie

Post-church and pre rehearsal. Surprisingly it was pouring rain by the time rehearsal got out
weejuns and Nylites on the feet


----------



## FLMike

Samuelsohn
BB
Hober
AE

EDIT: I apologize, all...meant to post on the Fashion side today. Habit.....


----------



## Oldsport

The jacket is from Lands End. Thanks.



crispyfresh said:


> What brand of jacket are you wearing? Nice............


----------



## crispyfresh

Triathlete said:


> The jacket is from Lands End. Thanks.


Thanx. Do they still sell it? I searched their website for it. I eventually want a Survivalon jacket, which is similar, but its out of my price range right now. Gonna try and find the one you got at Lands Ends. I love their products.


----------



## Oldsport

They may not sell that model now. I bought it at Sears a couple of years ago on clearance. I think I paid about $30 for it.



crispyfresh said:


> Thanx. Do they still sell it? I searched their website for it. I eventually want a Survivalon jacket, which is similar, but its out of my price range right now. Gonna try and find the one you got at Lands Ends. I love their products.


----------



## stcolumba

Mundane Monday. The generous cut of a Brooks Bros shirt.


----------



## Roycru

Spin Evans said:


> I doubt there are many here who would dare post their pics from prom.


My Senior Prom (Class Of '65) picture........


----------



## gamma68

^ Wonderful, Roycru. Thanks for sharing.

Are you still in touch at all with your prom date? Seems to me you mentioned having some class reunions.


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> My Senior Prom (Class Of '65) picture........


Handsome dude!


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ^ Wonderful, Roycru. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are you still in touch at all with your prom date? Seems to me you mentioned having some class reunions.


+1. But I will add, you had the benefit of going to prom in the pre-'60s counterculture / '70s disco sartorial mess. No powder blue tuxedos or ruffled shirts yet.


----------



## FiscalDean

FLMike said:


> Samuelsohn
> BB
> Hober
> AE
> 
> EDIT: I apologize, all...meant to post on the Fashion side today. Habit.....


No apology necessary, looks darn good to me.


----------



## orange fury

Triathlete said:


> The jacket is from Lands End. Thanks.


Is the sweater LE too? I think I have the same one


----------



## Oldsport

Why yes, it is. Along with the Hyde Park OCBD.



orange fury said:


> Is the sweater LE too? I think I have the same one


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday- Kentucky Derby week, day 1 of 5:


Corbin sack - Brooks OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd seersucker bow - J Crew chinos - AE chocolate suede strands - Timex Weekender on grosgrain - LL Bean braided leather belt


----------



## Suit of Nettles

JDL II said:


> First HS prom.


Uh, wow.

Not only did you hit this out of the park, you blew up the field lights in a huge, cinematic fireworks display. You've cut a better figure in (I infer) your first BT innings than most men will in their entire lives-- and that's already within the tiny minority of human males who would even have the opportunity to dress as such, and fail to live up to your standard.

You also have correctly divined the true secret to acing formal dress: winning the affection of those superior women who make us seem better than we are.

Even though others might suggest a peak lapel instead of a notch, and that is my own personal preference, you've managed to hit the right complementary notes with a turndown collar and the PA's. Even if one might object in theory to a notch-lapel DJ, you've stayed coherent in a way that, say, a white marcella vest with a shawl collar would be incoherent.

Bravo: nothing more to be said.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


>


A nice look, OF. Is there a special logo on the blazer buttons?


----------



## Roycru

Fading Fast said:


> +1. But I will add, you had the benefit of going to prom in the pre-'60s counterculture / '70s disco sartorial mess. No powder blue tuxedos or ruffled shirts yet.


Thanks awfully to everyone who liked my Senior Prom picture and looking forward to seeing everyone else's Senior Prom pictures.

@gamma68, no, I'm not. She was Class Of '66.

@FadingFast, some of us ignored the rather unfortunate late '60s counter"culture", the '70s Disco era, and everything else and just pressed on as if the drug dazed horrid hippies had never happened.

Here's a picture from April 1968.......

(All Brooks Brothers except for the Johnston & Murphy shoes. I am wearing the same Hamilton "Railway Special" pocket watch and chain that I still wear. For those who are wondering, the train is the Super Chief, the picture was taken at Winslow AZ, and that's my Santa Fe Railway employe lapel pin in my lapel button hole.)


----------



## Spin Evans

LOVE the prom picture, Roycru! I was speaking of myself when referring to people who would be less than thrilled to share their pictures from prom. The only point I scored was being the only person in junior/senior banquet to have worn a bow tie.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> A nice look, OF. Is there a special logo on the blazer buttons?


Thanks! it's actually the Corbin logo with a red enamel background:


when I bought the jacket a couple years ago, I considered swapping the buttons for solid brass, but the uniqueness of the red enamel made me ultimately decide to keep them


----------



## orange fury

Kentucky Derby week, day 2 of 5:


Tailorbyrd seersucker - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - Brooks OCBD - Southern Proper bow tie - Lands End surcingle - Walkover bucks - Hamilton Baxter (unseen) - Warby Parker Perceys


----------



## adept

> Here's a picture from April 1968.......


Great photos Roycru. And you still haven't smiled in 48 years...!


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Thanks! it's actually the Corbin logo with a red enamel background:
> 
> 
> when I bought the jacket a couple years ago, I considered swapping the buttons for solid brass, but the uniqueness of the red enamel made me ultimately decide to keep them


Very nice, makes the blazer unique. Definitely keepers.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Very nice, makes the blazer unique. Definitely keepers.


I appreciate it. Strangely enough, the first time I had it dry cleaned, the enamel was somehow knocked off of the middle button, so I had my tailor move it to the top so it would be hidden by the roll of the lapel. It works, but it was just odd.


----------



## Roycru

adept said:


> Great photos Roycru. And you still haven't smiled in 48 years...!


Thanks again to everyone who liked my pictures and I haven't smiled for nearly seventy years.


----------



## stcolumba

Maybe spring has finally arrived.


----------



## JDL II

Thanks for the kind words about my prom look, gents.


----------



## thegovteach

Spin Evans said:


> Fantastic shine on those PA's! The whole outfit looks great, and I doubt there are many here who would dare post their pics from prom.


I have 34 years worth.....and most would be when I was much heavier.....and there are some bad years....


----------



## cellochris

Spin Evans said:


> LOVE the prom picture, Roycru! I was speaking of myself when referring to people who would be less than thrilled to share their pictures from prom. The only point I scored was being the only person in junior/senior banquet to have worn a bow tie.


Sounds like a great idea for a new thread!


----------



## adept

stcolumba said:


> Maybe spring has finally arrived.


It has _*now*_... ^^^^^^^^


----------



## adept

> I haven't smiled for nearly seventy years.


Legacy is a good word to describe your clothing and style...


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> Thanks again to everyone who liked my pictures and I haven't smiled for nearly seventy years.


It is impossible for Roycru to be_ anything_ but dapper.

Thanks, Adept, for you good words.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

adept said:


> Just dripping with trad...!


Sorry, I just saw this, but thank you! I thought I put together a pretty decent outfit that day.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

It's downright cold here in D.C. so tweed was in order.

Press Robert Noble gamekeeper tweed 3/2 sack
Press OCBD (I've had this shirt about 4 months and I've almost beaten the collar into submission)
Press Irish poplin repp
BB navy chinos 
Happy argyle socks
Sebago penny loafers


----------



## gamma68

Saint James Meridien II nautical shirt with Lands' End "Super-T" in navy, Ralph Lauren Polo shorts, Sperry CVO sneakers.


----------



## FLMike

BB/Bills/Gucci


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just showing off a new (to me) tie.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Saint James Meridien II nautical shirt with Lands' End "Super-T" in navy, Ralph Lauren Polo shorts, Sperry CVO sneakers.


Very nice! I keep seeing that on J Crew's site and wanting to buy it, but they won't ever put it on sale (which I understand), and I have a hard time paying retail lol. I know it's technically a shirt, but I do you think it could be used more in the vein of a light sweater? I've never handled one in person, but I would like to see this as an alternative to my Pima cotton PRL v neck sweaters.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Very nice! I keep seeing that on J Crew's site and wanting to buy it, but they won't ever put it on sale (which I understand), and I have a hard time paying retail lol. I know it's technically a shirt, but I do you think it could be used more in the vein of a light sweater? I've never handled one in person, but I would like to see this as an alternative to my Pima cotton PRL v neck sweaters.


I bought one from J.Crew after waiting over a year for a sale - they have never (yet) put them on sale and, in general, J.Crew is sales happy. I think Saint James is an iconic brand that protects its pricing model: my guess, it didn't allow for its merchandise to go on sale in its agreement with J.Crew.

As to weight, you are correct, it is definitely heavier than your average T-shirt and more like a summer weight sweater. The feel of the texture is almost like a heavy canvas thats been washed kinda soft. Rougher than Pima cotton, but probably provides about the same warmth.

If you like it, it's worth investing in as it is a classic that does hold up very well.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> I bought one from J.Crew after waiting over a year for a sale - they have never (yet) put them on sale and, in general, J.Crew is sales happy. I think Saint James is an iconic brand that protects its pricing model: my guess, it didn't allow for its merchandise to go on sale in its agreement with J.Crew.
> 
> As to weight, you are correct, it is definitely heavier than your average T-shirt and more like a summer weight sweater. The feel of the texture is almost like a heavy canvas thats been washed kinda soft. Rougher than Pima cotton, but probably provides about the same warmth.
> 
> If you like it, it's worth investing in as it is a classic that does hold up very well.


I agree with all the above. I plan on wearing mine with the T-shirt underneath (the navy of the LE tee is a perfect match with the St. James navy stripe).


----------



## Ensiferous

Cool, wet, raw weather&#8230; lightweight Spring/Fall Shetland tweeds still close at hand.


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


> Cool, wet, raw weather&#8230; lightweight Spring/Fall Shetland tweeds still close at hand.


Man, and on this side of the country I'm sitting by the pool with a gin and tonic lol. Looks fantastic though, as always.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks OF. 

Your Texas poolside sounds really good about now.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

The temperature jumped here today, and it's already sort of humid. Here are L-Feld and I enjoying a beer after running into each other at...get ready...J. Press in DC. A strange foreshortening effect makes my left bicep look huge. I'm wearing Bill's, Ratio Clothing, AE shoes; L-Feld is sporting Rancourt loafers, MTO trousers (I'll let him tell the story if he likes), and a Paul Frederick shirt (an acceptable collar, and must-iron fabric! Who knew?).


----------



## FLMike

^That's awesome. Cheers to both of you!


----------



## gamma68

^ Congratulations, Triathlete. You and the Mrs. look smashing.

Attire for an early evening fundraiser in the D:







* Lands' End linen jacket by Baird McNutt and yellow chinos
* Brooks Brothers pinpoint Oxford and cotton argyles
* JPress bow tie
* JCrew linen pocket square
* Austin Jeffers belt
* Leather Classics spectators


----------



## FLMike

^Very smart, gamma. Nicely done, head to toe.


----------



## adept

gamma68 said:


> * Lands' End linen jacket by Baird McNutt and yellow chinos
> * Brooks Brothers pinpoint Oxford and cotton argyles
> * JPress bow tie
> * JCrew linen pocket square
> * Austin Jeffers belt
> * Leather Classics spectators


Nice!

I wore the same socks to Church today, so I got something right! Thanks for adding they're from BB...I had forgotten where I got them...


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FLMike and adept, for your nice comments.

Today's rig for celebrating with Mom and Grandma:







* Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, new OCBD in purple, cotton argyles
* Unbranded silk bow tie
* JCrew linen pocket square
* Brighton belt
* Orvis trim fit khakis
* Eastland tassel loafers

This is the first time I've worn BB's reintroduced OCBD. The weight of the cloth seems a little lighter than the previous iteration, which makes the new shirt a great choice for warmer temps. Since I wore the blazer, I didn't really miss the chest pocket. And I really like the color, which is quite versatile.


----------



## FLMike

^Crushing it, g!


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> ^Crushing it, g!


LOL, thanks sir. My 92-year-old grandma loved the bow tie.


----------



## Oldsport

And gamma68 bats 1000 this weekend with two long distance home runs!


----------



## SlideGuitarist

gamma68 said:


> LOL, thanks sir. My 92-year-old grandma loved the bow tie.


That's what counts!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

Vintage English Shop of Princeton blazer
BB shirt and tie
LE twills
AE belt and shoes


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, SlideG and Triathlete, for your kind words.

^ TheoProf, that blazer looks great. Glad it went to a good home.


----------



## TheoProf

Yes, thanks Gamma! 
I'm getting a lot of negative feedback on TOF. They say it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. Since I'm 6'1" 159 pounds and the dimensions of the jacket in the chest and shoulders are what I normally wear (38L), could it use some waist suppression?


----------



## TheoProf

Here are a couple of fit pics that I think better represent the jacket fit:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A shaggy spring day.

Triathlete - Good stuff from you lately. Love the family pics that you have shared.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> LOL, thanks sir. My 92-year-old grandma loved the bow tie.


Youre blessed to have her, my grandmother passed in January at 92 years young (and she loved my bow ties lol).

today (sorry about the black bars, photobucket isn't cooperating):


Corbin 3/2 - Brooks ocbd/#1 repp - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - LL Bean braided belt - AE suede strands - Hamilton Viewmatic


----------



## orange fury

TheoProf said:


> Yes, thanks Gamma!
> I'm getting a lot of negative feedback on TOF. They say it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. Since I'm 6'1" 159 pounds and the dimensions of the jacket in the chest and shoulders are what I normally wear (38L), could it use some waist suppression?


If it were me (155 lbs/5'11"- normally a 38R), I would probably slim the sleeves a touch and have some waist suppression. That said, sack jackets always look bad on me.

As as an aside, the Corbin sack I had on today had both of those alterations done.


----------



## Roycru

On Abbot Kinney Blvd in Venice.

Brooks Brothers blue blazer, L L Bean blue and white University stripe OCBD shirt, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Berkley tie, pocket square made from a Lands End Madras shirt, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff, guys! Had the pleasure of trading my City Hall press room for the Senate Press Gallery today to cover a House hearing. These digs are way nicer!

Brooks hopsack 3/2 sack blazer
Brooks (new new) OCBD
Press repp
Bill's M2s
Wigwams
Sebago pennies


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> I think that you look great in the sack blazer above. I think that a better way of wording your feelings is that you don't like the way that sack cuts look on you.


That's a fair statement. Like I said in another post though, this jacket did get some waist suppression and sleeve-slimming, so it's a better fit than it was initially.


----------



## Ensiferous

Maybe this will be the last frosty morning. Maybe.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> That's a fair statement. Like I said in another post though, this jacket did get some waist suppression and sleeve-slimming, so it's a better fit than it was initially.


Which leads to a existential sack jacket question as I, too, can only wear a sack jacket with some meaningful waist suppression or I look like I'm wearing a blanket. Hence, is it still a sack by Trad standard if the waist is meaningfully surpassed so that it is a bit more fitted? Has the alteration undone the philosophy of the structure?


----------



## gamma68

TheoProf said:


> Here are a couple of fit pics that I think better represent the jacket fit:


I think the jacket looks fine in these photos. It's a sack cut, after all.

If anything, you may want to shorten the sleeve to show about 1/4" to 1/2" of shirt cuff.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> Which leads to a existential sack jacket question as I, too, can only wear a sack jacket with some meaningful waist suppression or I look like I'm wearing a blanket. Hence, is it still a sack by Trad standard if the waist is meaningfully surpassed so that it is a bit more fitted? Has the alteration undone the philosophy of the structure?


I don't think so. I think that the majority of OTR/RTW sport coats/suits will need to be altered to fit the wearer no matter what style they are cut in.

I have had a little waist suppression to many sack sport coats. Including the BB blazer on the previous page.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

TheoProf said:


> Yes, thanks Gamma!
> I'm getting a lot of negative feedback on TOF. They say it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. Since I'm 6'1" 159 pounds and the dimensions of the jacket in the chest and shoulders are what I normally wear (38L), could it use some waist suppression?


I think that the jacket looks a little large on you. I am surprised that it has your usual pit-to-pit measurements. Do the measurements down the side further match up with your typical measurements?

I don't know if waist suppression will achieve the desired effect. It may need too much.


----------



## stcolumba

A coolish day in May. An unruly pocket square. Too lazy to fix it.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> ^ Congratulations, Triathlete. You and the Mrs. look smashing.
> 
> Attire for an early evening fundraiser in the D:
> 
> * Lands' End linen jacket by Baird McNutt and yellow chinos
> * Brooks Brothers pinpoint Oxford and cotton argyles
> * JPress bow tie
> * JCrew linen pocket square
> * Austin Jeffers belt
> * Leather Classics spectators


Very cool! My goodness! I had to put on my shades when looking at those yellow chinos! Wow.


----------



## stcolumba

Triathlete said:


> And gamma68 bats 1000 this weekend with two long distance home runs!


The Detroit Tigers need gamma in the lineup!


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> Maybe this will be the last frosty morning. Maybe.


A lesson in matching colors and patterns. Nicely done.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> I think that the jacket looks a little large on you. I am surprised that it has your usual pit-to-pit measurements. Do the measurements down the side further match up with your typical measurements?
> 
> I don't know if waist suppression will achieve the desired effect. It may need too much.


I would agree with this. It just looks too big overall to me.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> A coolish day in May. An unruly pocket square. Too lazy to fix it.


Very nice, is the suit new? May I ask for details?


----------



## gamma68

oxford cloth button down said:


> I think that the jacket looks a little large on you. I am surprised that it has your usual pit-to-pit measurements. Do the measurements down the side further match up with your typical measurements?
> 
> I don't know if waist suppression will achieve the desired effect. It may need too much.


Well, yeah, I guess that jacket does look a little big. But I don't think it's absurdly big.

TheoProf, it might help if you'd have someone take photos of you rather than post selfies. Then we can see how it fits when you're in a regular standing state. Head to toe shots from the front, back, side would be most helpful.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Very cool! My goodness! I had to put on my shades when looking at those yellow chinos! Wow.


Thanks, LOL. I think a lighter shade of yellow chinos might work better overall. But this is what I've got at the moment.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> The Detroit Tigers need gamma in the lineup!


...don't get me started on my Astros


----------



## stcolumba

FiscalDean said:


> Very nice, is the suit new? May I ask for details?


I have had this suit for about 3 years. I wear it rarely--I don't know why. It is comfortable and fits me quite well. It is a Suit Supply Havana. Today, our brief fling with spring disappeared, and wearing a wool suit seemed just right.


----------



## stcolumba

TheoProf said:


> Here are a couple of fit pics that I think better represent the jacket fit:


I think that it is the pose that is distorting our view of the coat. In the one pic, your shoulder is raised; in the other your hand is in the pocket. I'll bet that with a normal pose and in better light, the coat will appear to be fitting well. I have no idea what I am talking about...but I wonder if the neckline of your shirt could be higher on your neck. Would that balance our view of the coat? Just a thought. Also, a subtle pocket square would frame center our eye better. Thank you, always, for posting. You dress nicely!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FLMike and adept, for your nice comments.
> 
> Today's rig for celebrating with Mom and Grandma:
> 
> * Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, new OCBD in purple, cotton argyles
> * Unbranded silk bow tie
> * JCrew linen pocket square
> * Brighton belt
> * Orvis trim fit khakis
> * Eastland tassel loafers
> 
> This is the first time I've worn BB's reintroduced OCBD. The weight of the cloth seems a little lighter than the previous iteration, which makes the new shirt a great choice for warmer temps. Since I wore the blazer, I didn't really miss the chest pocket. And I really like the color, which is quite versatile.


Very natty look for spring time. Especially liking the bow tie!


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> A lesson in matching colors and patterns. Nicely done.


Thank you, stcolumba.


----------



## sskim3

Haven't posted in awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

That tie! That shirt!









Haven't posted in awhile.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## LeeLo

Got the day off - madras on tap.


----------



## Roycru

TheoProf said:


> Yes, thanks Gamma!
> I'm getting a lot of negative feedback on TOF. They say it makes me look 40 lbs overweight. Since I'm 6'1" 159 pounds and the dimensions of the jacket in the chest and shoulders are what I normally wear (38L), could it use some waist suppression?


Ignore all bizarre comments in any groups and, just like snow, they will eventually melt away.

Unfortunately, sometimes bizarre comments lead to people to stop posting pictures.

Although there are billions of people on Earth, only a few dozen people post pictures. If it wasn't for bizarre comments (often from people who never post pictures) there would probably be more people posting pictures.


----------



## August West

stcolumba said:


> I .but I wonder if the neckline of your shirt could be higher on your neck. Would that balance our view of the coat? Just a thought. A


This may be a dumb question, but how does one go about getting a higher neckline with the shirt? When I see photos of myself, I sometimes think that my shirt collar looks too low on my neck, but have always just thought it was more a function of having a long neck and it couldn't be helped.


----------



## orange fury

From yesterday ("lifestyle" photo, but whatever):


Brooks ocbd - Robert Talbott A&S tie - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - LL Bean braided belt Hamilton watch

Not seen: AE Cavanaughs - PRL Socks

Accessories: Warby Parker glasses (in pocket) - Lamy Safari (also in pocket) - Johnnie Walker Black Label in a Fitz & Floyd glass


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, Sir, with all the subtle elements that make for the successful composition of a lifestyle shot! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done, Sir, with all the subtle elements that make for the successful composition of a lifestyle shot! :thumbs-up:


+1 .


----------



## Roycru

Sitting where I used to sit when I was a little boy (my feet touch the ground now) and watching the (recently restored) Electric Fountain like I used to when I was a little boy.

Chester Barrie for Carroll & Company jacket, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Brooks Brothers tie, Lands End trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> Sitting where I used to sit when I was a little boy (my feet touch the ground now) and watching the (recently restored) Electric Fountain like I used to when I was a little boy.
> 
> Chester Barrie for Carroll & Company jacket, L L Bean OCBD shirt, Jim Thompson pocket square, Brooks Brothers tie, Lands End trousers, Gold Toe socks, and Allen-Edmonds shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing what time can do and you seem to keep up!! Roycru do!!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

August West said:


> This may be a dumb question, but how does one go about getting a higher neckline with the shirt? When I see photos of myself, I sometimes think that my shirt collar looks too low on my neck, but have always just thought it was more a function of having a long neck and it couldn't be helped.


Since I wrote this, I will attempt to explain. And, I have no idea if this applies to TheoProf. For years, I wore a shirt with a 15.5 neck. Then, a sales person convinced me that I was wearing a neck size that was too loose and that the shirt sat too low. We found that a size 15 fit me perfectly. The resulting shirt collar sat so much better with the collar of the coat. Since then, I've noticed many guys wearing shirt collars that are too large for the neck--and it looks sloppy. Of course, one does not want to wear a collar that is too tight. But, getting just the right collar size does make a difference. Again, as for TheoProf, his current shirt collar may be the perfect size for him. I hope some of this make sense.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Today was tropical Ivy day, with temps to match the apparel
we almost hit triple digits

no apologies for the temporary blindness induced by super white ankles


----------



## eagle2250

^^(posted in response to Pappa's post #47950)

+1.

I enthusiastically agree. Roycru's pictures are consistently impressive. They are the stuff we find ourselves reflecting back upon, several days later! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

From last evening, another fundraiser:







* Vintage Brooks Brothers 3/2 jacket (some kind of silk blend), pinpoint Oxford, silk bow tie (England)
* Unbranded silk pocket square
* LeatherMan surcingle belt
* Lands' End poplin chinos
* Byford cotton argyle socks
* Leather Classics spectator shoes


----------



## August West

stcolumba said:


> Since I wrote this, I will attempt to explain. And, I have no idea if this applies to TheoProf. For years, I wore a shirt with a 15.5 neck. Then, a sales person convinced me that I was wearing a neck size that was too loose and that the shirt sat too low. We found that a size 15 fit me perfectly. The resulting shirt collar sat so much better with the collar of the coat. Since then, I've noticed many guys wearing shirt collars that are too large for the neck--and it looks sloppy. Of course, one does not want to wear a collar that is too tight. But, getting just the right collar size does make a difference. Again, as for TheoProf, his current shirt collar may be the perfect size for him. I hope some of this make sense.


It makes perfect sense to me. I haven't given my neck size any thought for years. I could very well could benefit in this regard from trying on a different size. You've also given me a good reason to visit BB in person which I don't do very often these days; as most of my purchases are made online. Thank you.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Since I wrote this, I will attempt to explain. And, I have no idea if this applies to TheoProf. For years, I wore a shirt with a 15.5 neck. Then, a sales person convinced me that I was wearing a neck size that was too loose and that the shirt sat too low. We found that a size 15 fit me perfectly. The resulting shirt collar sat so much better with the collar of the coat. Since then, I've noticed many guys wearing shirt collars that are too large for the neck--and it looks sloppy. Of course, one does not want to wear a collar that is too tight. But, getting just the right collar size does make a difference. Again, as for TheoProf, his current shirt collar may be the perfect size for him. I hope some of this make sense.


Excellent advice. When I finally started wearing the proper neck size (1/2" down from what I had been wearing), everything - shirt, tie, sport coat, suit coat - all looked better. Fit is so important it cannot be emphasized enough. I would (and do) rather have mid-priced clothes that are well tailored, than expensive clothes that just kinda fit.

I bought a pair of Old Navy chinos last year and paid $14 on sale for them and then $20 in length alterations (NYC is expensive), but other than length, they fit really well and, now, for $34 bucks, I have a pair of chinos that I get more compliments on than my Bills because, the Old Navy ones just fit better.


----------



## CornoUltimo

]
Tropical Ivy day 2
LLBean shorts&shirt, Costco socks, Nylites


----------



## gamma68

Very unseasonable weather today with temps hovering in the 40s, blustery winds with rain on and off. So why not grab a Harris Tweed and hit the art museum?


----------



## GRH

Like!

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> Very unseasonable weather today with temps hovering in the 40s, blustery winds with rain on and off. So why not grab a Harris Tweed and hit the art museum?


Very urbane. :thumbs-up:

Put me out of my misery though, what is that painting behind you? Very evocative of J.M.W. Turner but not a piece that I recognise......


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed,
the picture(s), both gamma68's lifestyle shot and the one hanging on the museum wall, does(do) rather grab and hold ones attention. Nicely done!


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for your nice comments, fellas.

Shaver, the painting is by Frederic Edwin Church and is titled "Cotopaxi."


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your nice comments, fellas.
> 
> Shaver, the painting is by Frederic Edwin Church and is titled "Cotopaxi."


Thanks gamma, this is a chap of whom I was previously unaware. I have just been taking a look at his work and 'Natural bridge, Virginia' is particularly delightful.

Returning to that gorgeous coat, if you get chance I should be keen to see a close-up of the cloth as I suspect that it may be even more sumptuous revealed in detail.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Returning to that gorgeous coat, if you get chance I should be keen to see a close-up of the cloth as I suspect that it may be even more sumptuous revealed in detail.


Thanks, Shaver. The cloth is wonderful, indeed. Tailored in the USA by Diplomat. I know next to nothing about this brand.


----------



## Shaver

^Thank you gamma, that is very obliging of you and, as suspected, the material was well-worth a close up view. The interplay of the various colours is really very appealing indeed.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> ^Thank you gamma, that is very obliging of you and, as suspected, the material was well-worth a close up view. The interplay of the various colours is really very appealing indeed.


Agreed. It's a lovely cloth.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, Shaver. The cloth is wonderful, indeed. Tailored in the USA by Diplomat. I know next to nothing about this brand.


That is an absolutely incredible fabric!


----------



## orange fury

Today, nothing too exciting:


Seen: Brooks OCBD - J Crew chinos - Belted Cow surcingle - Lamy Safari
Unseen: Timex Weekender on NATO - Le Chameau rain boots (switched to Sperrys at the office)


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, and BB#1 stripe tie, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands.


----------



## Shaver

Roycru said:


> Brooks Brothers herringbone tweed jacket, yellow and white University stripe OCBD shirt, and BB#1 stripe tie, L L Bean cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds for Brooks Brothers black Strands.


I would not personally mix a grey-on-grey but this is so well realised that it did not occur to me immediately that you had dared to do so. This is a qute radical (to my tastes at least) ensemble entirely, black shoes with cords, a black belt with a tweed, but achieved with your customary aplomb.

BB should consider using this image as a promotional piece.

.
.
.
.
.


----------



## FLMike

BB suit and tie, buckle and strap
CT shirt
AE Niles


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Lots of work today here at D.C. city hall! Votes on a $650 million homeless plan and an overall $14 billion budget. Plus I have to jet over to Congress for a hearing they're having on D.C.'s local authority to pass it's own budget without Congressional oversight. For those who don't know, any law or budget the District of Columbia passes can be overturned by Congress if that great body decides it to be so. Also, D.C. has no voting representation in Congress. So we're basically not citizens.

Anyway, relatively casual today because of all the running around. Also, it's pretty cold out for late May, hence the flannel blazer.

Mavest triple patch pocket flannel sack blazer
Press OCBD
Press A&S repp
Levi's 5-pocket cords (the rise is terrible, but they're comfortable)
Wigwams
Weejuns


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Very unseasonable weather today with temps hovering in the 40s, blustery winds with rain on and off. So why not grab a Harris Tweed and hit the art museum?


What a GREAT picture!


----------



## FLMike

JAB suit
BB 132q
Carrot & Gibbs tie
Alden color 8 full-straps


----------



## FLMike




----------



## Natty Beau

I've noticed you usually wear white athletic socks with your business dress. Is that a DC thing?



rmpmcdermott said:


> Lots of work today here at D.C. city hall! Votes on a $650 million homeless plan and an overall $14 billion budget. Plus I have to jet over to Congress for a hearing they're having on D.C.'s local authority to pass it's own budget without Congressional oversight. For those who don't know, any law or budget the District of Columbia passes can be overturned by Congress if that great body decides it to be so. Also, D.C. has no voting representation in Congress. So we're basically not citizens.
> 
> Anyway, relatively casual today because of all the running around. Also, it's pretty cold out for late May, hence the flannel blazer.
> 
> Mavest triple patch pocket flannel sack blazer
> Press OCBD
> Press A&S repp
> Levi's 5-pocket cords (the rise is terrible, but they're comfortable)
> Wigwams
> Weejuns


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Some wear white athletic socks with their business dress due to medical constraints on one's wardrobe. On the other hand, many of us developed seemingly cult like preferences for Wigwam's sock offerings, for periods of time throughout our lives. Then again, he may just be dressing business casual or just plain casually. In any event,, "viva-la-difference!


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Some wear white athletic socks with their business dress due to medical constraints on one's wardrobe. On the other hand, many of us developed seemingly cult like preferences for Wigwam's sock offerings, for periods of time throughout our lives. Then again, he may just be dressing business casual or just plain casually. In any event,, "viva-la-difference!


with how well RMPMcD nails the trad look, I've always assumed the latter. Not something I would do personally, but everyone I've seen do it here has generally look fantastic.

also, I've always thought Wigwams were more cream than white


----------



## Fading Fast

I, too, thought he pulled the Wigwam thing off perfectly as they flowed nicely - textually - with the cords and, as implied by others above - cords, Wigwam socks and pennies are Trad cannon IMHO.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

eagle2250 said:


> ^^On the other hand, many of us developed seemingly cult like preferences for Wigwam's sock offerings, for periods of time throughout our lives.


This is true! Sorry, just saw the question. I do wear other socks and will be wearing Wigwams less and less since it's getting warmer here in D.C.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks for all the kind words! Beautiful summer day here. Going out for a walk soon.

Press houndstooth 3/2 sack
Press repp
Press OCBD
LE chinos
Sebago pennies


----------



## Roycru

@Shaver

Thank you for your kind comments about Brooks Brothers using my pictures for promotional purposes. Almost all the the Brooks Brothers things that I have I bought at Brooks Brothers in the sixties and seventies so they might not be the best things to promote Brooks Brothers which is in no way (except in name) what it was in the before the various changes of ownership starting in 1981. One of the leading American menswear writers recently called Brooks Brothers "an Italian department store".

Monkeying around in Malibu wearing a Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, pink OCBD shirt, and sweater vest, Lands' End tie, Robert Talbott pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes while staring off in another direction, a pose which seems to have become popular in some online menswear groups.


----------



## CornoUltimo

The Baggy Brooks Brothers Shirt
with Bills M2, LE Surcingle, and Tiebar knit


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> @Shaver
> 
> Thank you for your kind comments about Brooks Brothers using my pictures for promotional purposes. Almost all the the Brooks Brothers things that I have I bought at Brooks Brothers in the sixties and seventies so they might not be the best things to promote Brooks Brothers which is in no way (except in name) what it was in the before the various changes of ownership starting in 1981. One of the leading American menswear writers recently called Brooks Brothers "an Italian department store".
> 
> Monkeying around in Malibu wearing a Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket, pink OCBD shirt, and sweater vest, Lands' End tie, Robert Talbott pocket square, Orvis trousers, and Allen-Edmonds shoes while staring off in another direction, a pose which seems to have become popular in some online menswear groups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOMG Roycru, ya never cease to amaze me with your great staging areas and appropriate attire!! Is it still cold in the SF area?


----------



## gamma68

Attended a high school graduation ceremony yesterday:


----------



## FLMike

^Love the whole thing, gamma! Where'd you get that tie?


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> ^Love the whole thing, gamma! Where'd you get that tie?


Thank you, sir. The tie is Ralph Lauren Polo.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, club collar with tie bar - love it.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Navy hopsack, vintage, from Cricketeer.
Yellow university stripe oxford, BB, second wearing.
Panda tie, from J. Press when they were closing on Madison ave.
White silk hank, thrifted.

Plus charcoal sharkskin trousers, and red-brown suede wingtip bals from Grenson.










Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

^ I love that bow tie!

New career in full swing. A little more "lifestyle", but this i'm taking the pics for Instagram and cross posting here:




Seen:
JCrew suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Tiffany cuff links/tie bar - Brooks Brothers tie - Kent Wang linen pocket square - Tissot Desire

Unseen:
Black Allen Edmonds Boardrooms - Tiffany belt buckle - black Beltmaster strap


----------



## Roycru

@pappa, thanks again and yes it was cold and damp (and windy) in Malibu last Friday. This morning it was cold and damp (but not windy) on Electric Avenue in Venice.

Brooks Brothers jacket, OCBD shirt, and tie, Lyle & Scott fairisle sweater vest, Robert Talbott pocket square, Orvis cord trousers, and Allen-Edmonds brogue suede Strands.....


----------



## fred johnson

Gamma, very well done. Are the loafers bass Logan tassles?


----------



## gamma68

fred johnson said:


> Gamma, very well done. Are the loafers bass Logan tassles?


Thanks, Fred. The shoes are USA-made by Eastland.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Hey Gamma - Meant to say I love that club collar and tie pin.

Warming up finally here in D.C. after weeks of on-and-off rain. The blazer is the one I asked a fit question about a few weeks ago (Maybe on here? Maybe not?). Well, after getting back into playing tennis again regularly, it almost fits in the waist! Nothing tastes as good as a properly fitting blazer feels.

Press (SF-era) hopsack 3/2 sack blazer
Brooks (new-style) OCBD
Press repp (BB#3 style)
Bill's M2s
Sebago pennies


----------



## fred johnson

OF,
That is quite a nice outfit, nicely coordinated.


----------



## Fading Fast

Sweater: Banana Republic (from 10 or so years ago) - I like the hint of tennis sweater, but "low-key-ness" of it

Shirt: J.Crew Wallace and Barnes "removable collar" chambray shirt (first removable collar shirt I've owned). The material is described as "Oxford cloth with indigo-dyed neps." It's a bit thin, but has a very cool look and feel.

Pants: J.Crew cotton-linen

Socks: J. McLaughlin marled cotton

Sneakers: Old Navy Chambray ($13 bucks, second season and still going strong)



Up close of the "Oxford cloth with indigo-dyed neps


Chambray Sneakers


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FF and RMP. Here's today:





This is the second time I've worn BB's "new" iteration of its must-iron OCBD. I was initially opposed to the loss of the chest pocket, but I have to admit I haven't really missed it. I love the slightly lighter weight of the shirt (for warmer temps) and the purple color (more like lavender, to me) is wonderful.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Thrifted tan cotton suit
Thrifted custom shirt, purple gingham
Hawes & Curtis tie, blue herringbone
B² hank
Allen Edmonds dress slip-ons, from a discounter.


















Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Thrifted tan cotton suit
> Thrifted custom shirt, purple gingham
> Hawes & Curtis tie, blue herringbone
> B² hank
> Allen Edmonds dress slip-ons, from a discounter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


Nice rig. Very cool shoes!


----------



## Roycru

Brooks Brothers Brookstweed jacket and tie, Izod OCBD shirt, Robert Talbott pocket square, Viyella sweater vest, and chocolate chip cookie.


----------



## FLMike

Half day of work today before heading out to the beach for an extended holiday weekend. It'll be board shorts, baggies, and flip flops, with a Yeti Cooler always nearby, for the next four days. Stay safe everyone.

Bills M2 Poplins
VV Murray Shirt
AE Walden
Tiffany on Beltmaster
Pepsi GMT


----------



## Fading Fast

With summer temperatures finally taking hold - mid 80s today - I've been getting the summer clothes out:

Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Irish Linen
Belt: J.Crew
Pants: Old Navy Chinos
Shoes: Toms Espadrilles (for controversy)
Socks: none (for even more controversy)



Love the shirt's material


----------



## Lord Elgin

Well, not today but few days back. I have some weight watching issues to be dealt with, judging by the collar fit. But anyway, that is what I wore.


----------



## FLMike

Lord Elgin said:


> Well, not today but few days back. I have some weight watching issues to be dealt with, judging by the collar fit. But anyway, that is what I wore.


Love that watch, mi Lord.


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Trying to dress seasonally while avoiding looking like a member of a gay Dixieland ensemble. Press jacket, BrooksCool shirt and Brooks khakis, belt from a little shop in Lancaster County, Va., AE Kenwoods.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> With summer temperatures finally taking hold - mid 80s today - I've been getting the summer clothes out:
> 
> Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Irish Linen
> Belt: J.Crew
> Pants: Old Navy Chinos
> Shoes: Toms Espadrilles (for controversy)
> Socks: none (for even more controversy)
> 
> 
> 
> Love the shirt's material


Nice look, I can't wait to bring out my linen shirts and pants.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cellochris

FLMike said:


> Nice rig. Very cool shoes!


@Youthful Repp-robate

Agreed. Do you happen to know the "name" of those AE shoes?


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> Half day of work today before heading out to the beach for an extended holiday weekend. It'll be board shorts, baggies, and flip flops, with a Yeti Cooler always nearby, for the next four days. Stay safe everyone.


Love everything, but you know how much I drool over that watch lol- fantastic!

also, all I'm packing for my weekend is baggies and chacos, so that makes two of us- enjoy your holiday!



Fading Fast said:


> With summer temperatures finally taking hold - mid 80s today - I've been getting the summer clothes out:
> 
> Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Irish Linen
> Belt: J.Crew
> Pants: Old Navy Chinos
> Shoes: Toms Espadrilles (for controversy)
> Socks: none (for even more controversy)


Looks great- I love that shirt!

no controversy from me on the espadrilles, I love 'em. I just can't wear Tom's- I tried several pair in college, and the combination of a leather footbed and relatively thick upper meant that my feet couldn't breathe- as a result, they were ruined from sweat after a couple months (even when I was standing inside in air conditioning all day). My go to for espadrilles is www.espadrillestore.com- basically disposable (as espadrilles tend to be), but dirt cheap, handmade in Spain, ultra lightweight (and have a jute sole), and super comfortable in warm weather. I have several pairs unworn in reserve because they were so cheap on sale last year.



Lord Elgin said:


> Well, not today but few days back. I have some weight watching issues to be dealt with, judging by the collar fit. But anyway, that is what I wore.


looks good- that watch is incredible!



Drew4au said:


> Trying to dress seasonally while avoiding looking like *a member of a gay Dixieland ensemble.* Press jacket, BrooksCool shirt and Brooks khakis, belt from a little shop in Lancaster County, Va., AE Kenwoods.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if this looks like a gay Dixieland ensemble, I don't even want to know what some of my summer outfits would be considered lol. Speaking of which- Memorial Day weekend= return of the patch madras! (And my job now means I can wear it regularly again!)


----------



## Fading Fast

*OF,* re espadrilles - I agree that Toms are not ideal (both look and weight / breathability), but the espadrillestore and Soludos (another good, cheap source for them) either come in whole sizes only or in the European sizes which, also, don't really have half sizes.

I am a true 11.5 and, for a slip on, it's hard to "size up" or "size down" as "up" slips off and "down" causes blisters - sigh.

And I only noted "controversial" to hopefully drag Shaver over from the non-trad side to fire a broadside at me as methinks he is not a fan of this second-derivative Trad shoe.

*Kendallr88*, welcome and thank you for your kind comment.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> *OF,* re espadrilles - I agree that Toms are not ideal (both look and weight / breathability), but the espadrillestore and Soludos (another good, cheap source for them) either come in whole sizes only or in the European sizes which, also, don't really have half sizes.
> 
> I am a true 11.5 and, for a slip on, it's hard to "size up" or "size down" as "up" slips off and "down" causes blisters - sigh.
> 
> And I only noted "controversial" to hopefully drag Shaver over from the non-trad side to fire a broadside at me as methinks he is not a fan of this second-derivative Trad shoe.
> 
> *Kendallr88*, welcome and thank you for your kind comment.


Oh FF, my friend, your memory fails you. Not only have I posted an image of myself wearing espers but you were kind enough to comment positively upon them.


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> With summer temperatures finally taking hold - mid 80s today - I've been getting the summer clothes out:
> 
> Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Irish Linen
> Belt: J.Crew
> Pants: Old Navy Chinos
> Shoes: Toms Espadrilles (for controversy)
> Socks: none (for even more controversy)
> 
> Love the shirt's material


This is a lovely shot, FF, I do so appreciate the opportunity to examine the textures of the garments displayed here.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Oh FF, my friend, your memory fails you. Not only have I posted an image of myself wearing espers but you were kind enough to comment positively upon them.


I apologize, only now that you say that, does it ring a bell. You looked quite sporting in them. Hence, who is the Espadrille hater I'm thinking of amongst our usual clique?


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> This is a lovely shot, FF, I do so appreciate the opportunity to examine the textures of the garments displayed here.


Thank you and agreed regarding ability to see the textures. It is one of my favorite parts of clothing - the look and feel of wonderful textures is a subtle pleasure of nice garments. And harmonizing them is a tough skill to develop and, IMHO, is one of those that differentiates the good from the great dressers.

In my infrequent picture posts, I always try to include a texture shot or two.


----------



## eagle2250

Shaver said:


> Oh FF, my friend, your memory fails you. Not only have I posted an image of myself wearing espers but you were kind enough to comment positively upon them.





Fading Fast said:


> I apologize, only now that you say that, does it ring a bell. You looked quite sporting in them. Hence, who is the Espadrille hater I'm thinking of amongst our usual clique?


Well "Marion (John) Wayne" wore Espadrilles and short shorts to the beach. That's just got to be 'manly' enough for most of us! LOL.


----------



## TheoProf

University employee picnic today. J Press and Sperry CVO's


----------



## gamma68

^ TheoProf, I like your ensemble. The patchwork madras shirt and Breton red shorts scream summer! And I have those same shoes. A suggestion: to really go full-bore Trad, wear them without socks.


----------



## FLMike

^My thoughts exactly. Nice rig, but lose the socks.


----------



## TheoProf

Thanks guys! Yeah, the no-show socks were a sacrifice to comfort.


----------



## TheoProf

Trad-tastic!


----------



## FLMike

^Attaboy!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

cellochris said:


> @Youthful Repp-robate
> 
> Agreed. Do you happen to know the "name" of those AE shoes?


Thanks for the kind words, gents.

The model name on the insole is "Kenntnis," but the tag the MJM (a division of Burlington coat factory) put on them says "dress sample." Given that there were about 9 pairs of 9D (and nothing else) at the store, and since I've never heard of the model, I suspect it didn't get picked up and hit the end of the line in Wayne, NJ.

I believe it is the same shoe as the Sapienza, but with the Strand's toecap in place of the wingtip.

This was yesterday: 
Vintage jacket and shantung tie
Brooks shirt
Massimo Dutti linen trousers
AE shoes, via DMontez.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Hope everybody's having a good weekend.

Vintage Cricketeer hopsack
Brooks shirt
Rooster shantung tie
J. Crew green seersucker trou
Uniqlo yellow socks
Cole Haan leather and linen spectators


----------



## LeeLo

Taking my new Smathers & Branson USA Hat out for a spin. I'm very pleased with it. Perfect hat for Summer.



Here it is with the whole shebang.


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Hope everybody's having a good weekend.
> 
> Vintage Cricketeer hopsack
> Brooks shirt
> Rooster shantung tie
> J. Crew green seersucker trou
> Uniqlo yellow socks
> Cole Haan leather and linen spectators


Liking those trousers, YRR.


----------



## Roycru

On the train again over Memorial Day weekend.

Brooks Brothers suit, PPBD shirt, tie, and pocket square, Baird McNutt vest and (not in the picture) black Allen-Edmonds Rutledges.


----------



## drlivingston

Roycru said:


> On the train again over Memorial Day weekend.
> 
> Brooks Brothers suit, PPBD shirt, tie, and pocket square, Baird McNutt vest and (not in the picture) black Allen-Edmonds Rutledges.


Did you get to sync your pocket watch with the conductor?


----------



## Roycru

drlivingston said:


> Did you get to sync your pocket watch with the conductor?


Yes. We did it before the train departed. That's (old) Santa Fe Railway Rule 3. I am wearing my (old) Santa Fe Railway employe lapel pin in the picture.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's pictorial offering is one of your best shots...and that's not a small accomplishment, as they are all so very good! Kinda reminds us all of better times in our lives. Thank you for sharing your weekend's experience with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Roycru

eagle2250 said:


> Today's pictorial offering is one of your best shots...and that's not a small accomplishment, as they are all so very good! Kinda reminds us all of better times in our lives. Thank you for sharing your weekend's experience with us. :thumbs-up:


You're welcome. Here's another picture taken yesterday while the train was stopped at Willoughby.........


----------



## Fading Fast

Roycru said:


> You're welcome. Here's another picture taken yesterday while the train was stopped at Willoughby.........


Nice "Twilight Zone" reference. One of the best episodes. Also, love the vest. I have a few Baird McNutt shirts, but never saw a vest from them - where did you find it?


----------



## FLMike

A happy Memorial Day weekend to everyone! At the moment, my rig consists of a pair of Rainbows (haven't been without a pair in about 20 years), and not shown, some Patagonia board shorts and a Columbia fishing shirt.


----------



## Roycru

Fading Fast said:


> Nice "Twilight Zone" reference. One of the best episodes. Also, love the vest. I have a few Baird McNutt shirts, but never saw a vest from them - where did you find it?


I found it on eBay.


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> A happy Memorial Day weekend to everyone! At the moment, my rig consists of a pair of Rainbows (haven't been without a pair in about 20 years), and not shown, some Patagonia board shorts and a Columbia fishing shirt.


you and I match- I've been in Baggies, PFG shirts and Chacos/Rainbows all weekend.


----------



## stcolumba

TheoProf said:


> University employee picnic today. J Press and Sperry CVO's


That's one wild shirt!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FF and RMP. Here's today:
> 
> This is the second time I've worn BB's "new" iteration of its must-iron OCBD. I was initially opposed to the loss of the chest pocket, but I have to admit I haven't really missed it. I love the slightly lighter weight of the shirt (for warmer temps) and the purple color (more like lavender, to me) is wonderful.


Attention getting socks! The light purple/lavender shirt is a good color.


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> You're welcome. Here's another picture taken yesterday while the train was stopped at Willoughby.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As usual, ABSOLUTELY AMAZING!! Thanks Roycru!!!


----------



## FLMike

Back to the daily grind. I'm not sure there's enough contrast between the stone poplins and the linen sport coat. Opinions welcome.

BB/Baird McNutt 1818 Madison SC
BB 133Q
Kent Wang tie
Bills M2 poplins
Alden/BB tassels
LE surcingle


----------



## thegovteach

FLMike said:


> Back to the daily grind. I'm not sure there's enough contrast between the stone poplins and the linen sport coat. Opinions welcome.
> 
> BB/Baird McNutt 1818 Madison SC
> BB 133Q
> Kent Wang tie
> Bills M2 poplins
> Alden/BB tassels
> LE surcingle


Great look! 
That is THE look for our part of the world


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FLMike said:


> Back to the daily grind. I'm not sure there's enough contrast between the stone poplins and the linen sport coat. Opinions welcome.
> 
> BB/Baird McNutt 1818 Madison SC
> BB 133Q
> Kent Wang tie
> Bills M2 poplins
> Alden/BB tassels
> LE surcingle


As a rule, not really enough contrast. But I am more flexible about that in the summer, and this passes the smell test so it's fine by me.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

IMHO, plenty of contrast for, as YRR says, a summer outfit. I think "light" with "light" is acceptable summer wear as long as the two items have, as yours do, a reasonable amount of subtle contrast. I also think it helps when the jacket is the darker (or, in this case, less light) of the two items. Very nice outfit.


----------



## FLMike

Thanks for the feedback, fellas.


----------



## Spin Evans

Just to join in the chorus, that is a fantastic look FLC. The details are on-point (knit tie, tassels, socks, surcingle), as is the fit of everything.


----------



## orange fury

Lifestyle photo- post work, sans jacket, Monday on a Tuesday:


Down below :


J Crew suit - RL shirt - Southern Proper+State Traditions bow tie - Jos A Bank belt - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE McClains

Also: Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewter julep cup

As an aside, my university's baseball team advanced this weekend- hence the socks and the bow tie


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today. This was with tan monkstrap half brogues, and is a suit.


----------



## FLMike

That is damn sharp, g.


----------



## gamma68

Many thanks, FLMike.


----------



## FLMike

Spin Evans said:


> Just to join in the chorus, that is a fantastic look FLC. The details are on-point (knit tie, tassels, socks, surcingle), as is the fit of everything.


Thank you, Spin.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> That is damn sharp, g.


+1, and the tie is the extra kicker.


----------



## Roycru

From yesterday.......

Napps Of Waterbury ivory silk 3 button undarted sack jacket with a hook vent, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt and BB#1 stripe tie, Pink pocket square, J. Crew patchwork Madras trousers, and Bass white bucks (with blue shoe laces).


----------



## Pappa

Roycru said:


> From yesterday.......
> 
> Napps Of Waterbury ivory silk 3 button undarted sack jacket with a hook vent, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt and BB#1 stripe tie, Pink pocket square, J. Crew patchwork Madras trousers, and Bass white bucks (with blue shoe laces).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Trad Art at its BEST!! You WIN!!


----------



## Ryan42200

FLMike, I love the Alden tassels!


----------



## FLMike

^Thanks, Ryan. Today.....

1/4 lined Corbin sack
J Press PPBD
BB gabs
Alden color 8 full-straps


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> ^Thanks, Ryan. Today.....
> 
> 1/4 lined Corbin sack
> J Press PPBD
> BB gabs
> Alden color 8 full-straps


Nice look, I passed on a J. Press shirt similar to the one you are wearing today, but for a American made shirt it was very thin and it did seem to be of "higher" quality as suggested by some. Maybe it was just a bad batch of shirts.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Cool Trad wallpaper for you smartphone users.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

State Traditions button-down
Bills M3 poplins
Dirty bucks

Good weekend, all!


----------



## eagle2250

^^

Love the shirt, including the logo, and am intrigued by the pen cap and clip design. Care to share sourcing information on the shirt? :thumbs-up:


----------



## Bazz




----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> Love the shirt, including the logo, and am intrigued by the pen cap and clip design. Care to share sourcing information on the shirt? :thumbs-up:


Thanks, eagle. The pen is a Lamy Al-Star fountain pen, and the shirt can be found at statetraditions.com (under Florida, of course).


----------



## eagle2250

^^

Thanks much for the prompt response. I suspect I will be putting the information to good use!


----------



## stcolumba

Roycru said:


> From yesterday.......
> 
> Napps Of Waterbury ivory silk 3 button undarted sack jacket with a hook vent, Brooks Brothers PPBD shirt and BB#1 stripe tie, Pink pocket square, J. Crew patchwork Madras trousers, and Bass white bucks (with blue shoe laces).


Roycru has just too much fun! Those trousers--wow! The background of all the train related details is true pop art. Warhol-esque?


----------



## stcolumba

And after the photo was taken, Gamma hopped on the bike and joined the Detroit Slow Ride in dapper style!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> And after the photo was taken, Gamma hopped on the bike and joined the Detroit Slow Ride in dapper style!


Thanks for the "dapper" compliment, but I'm not one to partake in the "slow roll." This photo was taken at Mackinac Island!


----------



## orange fury

Rehearsal dinner tonight for my brother's wedding tomorrow. The socks were a specific request from him (he wanted groomsmen in fun socks):



Stafford linen/cotton blazer - Brooks ocbd/A&S bow tie - Southern Tide chinos - LL Bean braided belt - AE suede Strands - Timex on NATO


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> State Traditions button-down
> Bills M3 poplins
> Dirty bucks
> 
> Good weekend, all!


Its funny you posted this- on Thursday I ordered the orange/white tattersall with the orange Texas from ST (I get its supposed to be for UT, but the colors work for my school too). $21+free shipping, not a bad deal at all

Also- love Lamy. I have a Vista, a Safari, and a couple Al Stars- they're my day to day, go-to pens.


----------



## TheoProf

Father's Day with my kids.
J Press madras shirt
BB Irish linen trews
AE belt and shoes


----------



## FLMike

^Nice pic, but I'm confused. Father's Day is in two weeks, no?


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> ^Nice pic, but I'm confused. Father's Day is in two weeks, no?


Sent me into a temporary state of panic as we haven't done anything for my girlfriend's father yet and, then, remembered it's still early.


----------



## TheoProf

Now this is funny. I'm notorious for not remembering holidays. My wife and kids are convinced it's Father's Day, and I just assumed they knew what they were talking about. I guess I get breakfast in bed and my favorite meal twice this month!


----------



## cellochris

TheoProf said:


> Now this is funny. I'm notorious for not remembering holidays. My wife and kids are convinced it's Father's Day, and I just assumed they knew what they were talking about. I guess I get breakfast in bed and my favorite meal twice this month!


That is a good story  you can't write this kind of stuff!


----------



## FLMike

TheoProf said:


> Now this is funny. I'm notorious for not remembering holidays. My wife and kids are convinced it's Father's Day, and I just assumed they knew what they were talking about. I guess I get breakfast in bed and my favorite meal twice this month!


Hilarious. I'm actually a bit relieved. After posting, I considered the possibility that you were divorced and wouldn't be seeing the kids on Father's Day, thus were celebrating with them early. In which case, I would have felt a little bad for calling attention to it. Glad to hear y'all are just clueless!

Edit: By the way, I take it you're not a golfer. While I have to take extra measures to make sure I know when Mother's Day is, I never have any problem with Father's Day, since it always coincides with the U.S. Open.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Also- love Lamy. I have a Vista, a Safari, and a couple Al Stars- they're my day to day, go-to pens.


I recommend you try the Lamy 2000. It'll change your life. It's my EDC and I absolutely love it.


----------



## TheoProf

FLMike said:


> Hilarious. I'm actually a bit relieved. After posting, I considered the possibility that you were divorced and wouldn't be seeing the kids on Father's Day, thus were celebrating with them early. In which case, I would have felt a little bad for calling attention to it. Glad to hear y'all are just clueless!
> 
> Edit: By the way, I take it you're not a golfer. While I have to take extra measures to make sure I know when Mother's Day is, I never have any problem with Father's Day, since it always coincides with the U.S. Open.


Ha! Yes, I'm fortunate that Mrs. TheoProf has put up with me for the last 14 years. Clueless as charged!  As for golf, I've been a couple of times, but I don't believe anyone who observed my efforts would confuse it with any recognizable form of the sport. I do watch my fair share of Sports Center though, so I'll remember that tip about the US Open.


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> I recommend you try the Lamy 2000. It'll change your life. It's my EDC and I absolutely love it.


I would love one- i test drove one at a local pen store (Dromgooles) and really liked it.

what ink do you normally use?


----------



## eagle2250

^^(in response to post #48075)

My friend, the smile on your face says everything that needs to be said. In pictures taken with your children, your smile(s) is(are) so much more vibrant(or should I say bigger) than those found in pictures of you just wearing your daily rigs. TheoProf, you impress me as one who clearly has their priorities straight...and it shows. I suspect in your house, every day is in many ways Fathers (and Mothers) day, leading to an understandable misunderstanding! What a wonderful family.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> I would love one- i test drove one at a local pen store (Dromgooles) and really liked it.
> 
> what ink do you normally use?


I'd much rather own a 2000 than five Safari/Al-Star/Vistas for the same money.

Usually Noodler's Black or Zhivago. I tried the BBKF that you recommended, but I found it to write much too wet for my liking.


----------



## CornoUltimo

After many grueling hours at the DMV
in lieu of the discussion about Lamy pens, I used my Lamy All-Star fountain pen in Graphite
not my EDC, but a great pen regardless.


----------



## sskim3

Pens. Stop it. I already have enough hobbies as it is. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

It's hard to tell but I'm wearing a pink shirt to brighten up a gloomy day.


----------



## FLMike

CornoUltimo said:


> After many grueling hours at the DMV
> in lieu of the discussion about Lamy pens, I used my Lamy All-Star fountain pen in Graphite
> not my EDC, but a great pen regardless.


Lose those socks and you've got yourself a winner of a summer outfit there. Sorry, but the socks, to me, nerdify an otherwise cool casual rig.


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> It's hard to tell but I'm wearing a pink shirt to brighten up a gloomy day.


Nice looking collar on that pink shirt.


----------



## CornoUltimo

FLMike said:


> Lose those socks and you've got yourself a winner of a summer outfit there. Sorry, but the socks, to me, nerdify an otherwise cool casual rig.


Funny you should say that. I posted a photo wearing some Costco athletic socks, and received the advice to swap them for some tradly wigwams. I was in need of new socks anyways so the wigwams fit the bill. These are the wigwams, and I still look nerdy. I must just have a nerdy atmosphere or something... oh well.


----------



## FLMike

CornoUltimo said:


> Funny you should say that. I posted a photo wearing some Costco athletic socks, and received the advice to swap them for some tradly wigwams. I was in need of new socks anyways so the wigwams fit the bill. These are the wigwams, and I still look nerdy. I must just have a nerdy atmosphere or something... oh well.


I don't know who gave you that advice, but it doesn't matter the brand of socks.....it's that you're wearing crew socks with shorts. Maybe it was done in the 60's, but in my opinion it's one of those trad quirks that just doesn't translate to modern day. 1 out of 100 may read it as trad....the other 99 will read it as nerdy. All my opinion, of course. I'm sure others will disagree (other nerds). :cool2:


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> I don't know who gave you that advice, but it doesn't matter the brand of socks.....it's that you're wearing crew socks with shorts. Maybe it was done in the 60's, but in my opinion it's one of those trad quirks that just doesn't translate to modern day. 1 out of 100 may read it as trad....the other 99 will read it as nerdy. All my opinion, of course. I'm sure others will disagree (other nerds). :cool2:


It does look odd with shorts and with pants for that matter. I'm not full "trad" by any means, so I may never understand the wigwam socks worn with pants. All personal preference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Tropical storm rig this morning....

BB 132q
Stafford's (Thomasville GA) long rise field pants
Gokey Sauvage Hikers
Patagonia Torrentshell


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

Great choices for the day, FLMike. The Patagonia Torrentshell does a good job of keeping one dry, as far as it goes. However, the wife and I delivered the grand kids to school this AM in the midst of literally sheets of rain falling. I found myself drenched from the lower butt cheeks to my feet, but my head, shoulders and torso were dry!


----------



## Reuben

kendallr88 said:


> It does look odd with shorts and with pants for that matter. I'm not full "trad" by any means, so I may never understand the wigwam socks worn with pants. All personal preference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How about wigwam socks without pants?


----------



## kendallr88

Reuben said:


> How about wigwam socks without pants?


LOL, even worse!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL

But it is an excusable faux pas if the wearer is lip syncing into a candlestick...yes, no?


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> I'd much rather own a 2000 than five Safari/Al-Star/Vistas for the same money.
> 
> Usually Noodler's Black or Zhivago. I tried the BBKF that you recommended, but I found it to write much too wet for my liking.


Ive walked back my full-blown endorsement of BBKF- I love the shade of blue, but it was a royal pain to clean out of my Parker Sonnet. Most of my blue writing now is done with Diamine Twilight or Noodlers Texas Bluebonnet

Also, the only Lamy's I purchased were my orange Al-Star and gray Safari- my Vista and blue Al-Star were received as gifts. I keep one at home, one at work, one in my laptop bag, and carry one, so I usually have one nearby.

Also- stay safe out there! My Torrentshell has gotten more than its fair share of use over the past couple of months.



sskim3 said:


> Pens. Stop it. I already have enough hobbies as it is.


www.fountainpennetwork.com. You're welcome 



FLMike said:


> Lose those socks and you've got yourself a winner of a summer outfit there. Sorry, but the socks, to me, nerdify an otherwise cool casual rig.


This. Can't stand tube socks, trad or not.



TheoProf said:


>


I love this jacket!


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> I don't know who gave you that advice, but it doesn't matter the brand of socks.....it's that you're wearing crew socks with shorts.


+1 I'll have to agree with FLMike on this one. Wigwams have their place - _with full length trousers_. I think the only exception would be if you were engaged in some sort of athletic activity, but casually wearing those socks with shorts gives off the vibe described above.


----------



## kendallr88

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL
> 
> But it is an excusable faux pas if the wearer is lip syncing into a candlestick...yes, no?


LOL
Lip sync away, I'll let it pass, a trad has to have fun!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Seersucker yesterday:



also, new shoes:


PRL seersucker jacket - BB 529q - BB tie - Belted Cow madras belt - Southern Tide chinos - navy suede AE Cavanaughs - Kent Wang linen square - vintage Elgin


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> 
> Great choices for the day, FLMike. The Patagonia Torrentshell does a good job of keeping one dry, as far as it goes. However, the wife and I delivered the grand kids to school this AM in the midst of literally sheets of rain falling. I found myself drenched from the lower butt cheeks to my feet, but my head, shoulders and torso were dry!


I guess I should have qualified....that's my tropical storm rig for going from the house to the garage (detached, so there's that), to my truck, to the parking garage downtown, to my office under cover. Stay safe!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TheoProf said:


>


This is excellent. The sack silhouette works really well on your build, and the colors and detailing all cohere beautifully.

What shoes did you reach for? Or is it cropped that way because you were wearing crocs?

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(in response to post #48075)
> 
> My friend, the smile on your face says everything that needs to be said. In pictures taken with your children, your smile(s) is(are) so much more vibrant(or should I say bigger) than those found in pictures of you just wearing your daily rigs. TheoProf, you impress me as one who clearly has their priorities straight...and it shows. I suspect in your house, every day is in many ways Fathers (and Mothers) day, leading to an understandable misunderstanding! What a wonderful family.


I just saw this Eagle. You are very kind to say these things. I hope they are true of me as they are certainly ideals I strive for. FWIW, I've always had a similar impression of you.



orange fury said:


> I love this jacket!


Me too. The trad exchange is truly a gift from the sartorial gods. 



Youthful Repp-robate said:


> This is excellent. The sack silhouette works really well on your build, and the colors and detailing all cohere beautifully.
> 
> What shoes did you reach for? Or is it cropped that way because you were wearing crocs?
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


Thanks YRR! I was lazy with the shoes today and reached for a pair that I'd posted more recently, so I didn't bother to post the pic. That said, I do think these walnut Shelton's go well with the rig.


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, outstanding outfit. I love everything, but (of course, damn that FF and his quibbles, like he could ever put together an outfit half as nice as this, but oh, of course, he has a "quibble"), the jacket, shirt, pants, socks and shoes all have a one-step-down from a business-clothes finish in their texture and tone - they are all just a touch casual and "rough" in texture in a good way - however, the tie looks full-business-dress smooth.

The seersucker puckers, the OC in the OCBD has a nice rub, the chinos are less fine than wool dress pants, the suede shoes are, well, suede and even the socks have a bit of noticeable texture to them vs. pure dress socks, so the silk tie (and maybe I'm wrong, I'm just guessing from the picture that it's smooth silk) looks too polished for everything else. 

A tie with some cotton or linen or even wool (if it still looked summery) would do the trick - then all texture and tone would harmonize. But let me emphasize, you have a killer outfit on and my quibble is just trying to take your test score from 99 to 100.


----------



## CornoUltimo

LeeLo said:


> +1 I'll have to agree with FLMike on this one. Wigwams have their place - _with full length trousers_. I think the only exception would be if you were engaged in some sort of athletic activity, but casually wearing those socks with shorts gives off the vibe described above.


I see your point, and I get that there is a stigma generally against white tube socks and shorts. I'll try to stray away from this practice, but no promises 

As you were


----------



## CornoUltimo

For all those interested to know I wore my Wigwams with trousers today, bills M2 bought on the liquidation sale, and Weejuns,


At the San Fransisco Airport, waiting for a flight to Boston to go to a Music workshop.
Also with a ProTec French horn case w/ Farkas horn inside.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Ive walked back my full-blown endorsement of BBKF- I love the shade of blue, but it was a royal pain to clean out of my Parker Sonnet. Most of my blue writing now is done with Diamine Twilight or Noodlers Texas Bluebonnet.


Funny, my go-to blue is (or was) named after my home state, too.....Waterman Serenity Blue, formerly known as Florida Blue.


----------



## TheoProf




----------



## FLMike

Anyone else wear these BB must-iron pinpoints? The collars are unlined (although could stand to be a smidge longer) and you can get them for less than $50 on double discount days. I've got a mix of white, blue, and pink.....the perfect work shirt, imho.


----------



## eagle2250

TheoProf said:


>


My friend, you are looking good. Everything works well down to your ankles and I do like the "reds" and AE's on your feet. However, there might be better options to pair with each. Just a thought. 

PS: The offending glare reflecting off the shoes might be more a result of your camera's flash bouncing off the shoes, than the color of the shoes. If so. disregard my earlier suggestion.


----------



## crispyfresh

TheoProf said:


>


Two things. First, the outfit itself is fantastic. No problem there. Second, you have a slim build and the fit looks a little baggy on you. NOT much, just a little. You have a excellent build that you should highlight with slimmer fitting clothing. The pants would possibly look better if you had NO break in them. There is nothing wrong, im just saying your build is perfect for slimmer fitting clothing.

I have the same problem, thats why im able to see it with your fit. Im going to start having my pants tailored to no break. For people with skinny, slim, average legs, the no break is a really good look on them.


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you are looking good. Everything works well down to your ankles and I do like the "reds" and AE's on your feet. However, there might be better options to pair with each. Just a thought.
> 
> PS: The offending glare reflecting off the shoes might be more a result of your camera's flash bouncing off the shoes, than the color of the shoes. If so. disregard my earlier suggestion.





crispyfresh said:


> Two things. First, the outfit itself is fantastic. No problem there. Second, you have a slim build and the fit looks a little baggy on you. NOT much, just a little. You have a excellent build that you should highlight with slimmer fitting clothing. The pants would possibly look better if you had NO break in them. There is nothing wrong, im just saying your build is perfect for slimmer fitting clothing.
> 
> I have the same problem, thats why im able to see it with your fit. Im going to start having my pants tailored to no break. For people with skinny, slim, average legs, the no break is a really good look on them.


I agree with both of your suggestions here. Eagle, I was definitely off on my shoe game today. They are AE McTavish "natural" color, but this would have been more optimal with a dark chocolate suede I think. Crispy, great handle btw, I definitely could use some waist suppression. You're probably right about the benefits of no break. Also, thank you both for the compliments. They are much appreciated as is your insightful feedback. Cheers.


----------



## crispyfresh

TheoProf said:


> I agree with both of your suggestions here. Eagle, I was definitely off on my shoe game today. They are AE McTavish "natural" color, but this would have been more optimal with a dark chocolate suede I think. Crispy, great handle btw, I definitely could use some waist suppression. You're probably right about the benefits of no break. Also, thank you both for the compliments. They are much appreciated as is your insightful feedback. Cheers.


No problem. Im new to this. Ive only been learning how to dress for about 3 years now. I THOUGHT i knew what i was doing, but keep learning new stuff that is more correct. I recently had some pictures taken of myself in khaki pants. The pants were great, but they were not flattering because they are at least two inches too long. It gave me a jumbled, messy look. My polo shirt was untucked out because ive been trying to hide a beer belly. I noticed something though by watching other guys dress. Even if you have a beer belly, TUCK your polo or OCBD, etc. anyway because the cleaner look of the tucked shirt cancels the fact that you are carrying too much weight in the midsection. ( gonna get rid of my belly anyway).

Another thing with my shirts. I had been buying them too large, but have slowly, one piece at a time, started getting a size smaller to get a cleaner, less jumbled look. I was wearing extra large, when large and even some mediums ( sport shirts, polos) would fit better. With dress shirts, i wear large, but if the sleeves are too long ( off the rack), i just roll them up if im not wearing a sport coat.

As far as my pants go, if they are jeans, the extra length are fine, but for any other pant, khakis, wools, seersucker, moleskin, etc. i m gonna have to go to no break to get that clean, correct look that a trad would want. I just wore my land ends khakis earlier today and they are too long and will be my first pant that im gonna have tailored to no break.
With it being summer and i primarily wear shorts, i have been in no hurry to tailor my pants, but gonna get around to it before the winter.


----------



## kendallr88

crispyfresh said:


> No problem. Im new to this. Ive only been learning how to dress for about 3 years now. I THOUGHT i knew what i was doing, but keep learning new stuff that is more correct. I recently had some pictures taken of myself in khaki pants. The pants were great, but they were not flattering because they are at least two inches too long. It gave me a jumbled, messy look. My polo shirt was untucked out because ive been trying to hide a beer belly. I noticed something though by watching other guys dress. Even if you have a beer belly, TUCK your polo or OCBD, etc. anyway because the cleaner look of the tucked shirt cancels the fact that you are carrying too much weight in the midsection. ( gonna get rid of my belly anyway).
> 
> Another thing with my shirts. I had been buying them too large, but have slowly, one piece at a time, started getting a size smaller to get a cleaner, less jumbled look. I was wearing extra large, when large and even some mediums ( sport shirts, polos) would fit better. With dress shirts, i wear large, but if the sleeves are too long ( off the rack), i just roll them up if im not wearing a sport coat.
> 
> As far as my pants go, if they are jeans, the extra length are fine, but for any other pant, khakis, wools, seersucker, moleskin, etc. i m gonna have to go to no break to get that clean, correct look that a trad would want. I just wore my land ends khakis earlier today and they are too long and will be my first pant that im gonna have tailored to no break.
> With it being summer and i primarily wear shorts, i have been in no hurry to tailor my pants, but gonna get around to it before the winter.


While I do not drink alcohol, I can relate to your problem. I have found that for me personally I really only wear button down shirts because I have found that the material on polo shirts be it cotton or a blend, they stretch an have my stomach area looking odd. I have found that wearing button down dress shirts or casual sport shirts give me a cleaner look as they don't stretch that much in my opinion.

As for my casual pants, I usually go with a slight break in my pants, enough that the bottom hem rests on the top of my shoes. To me the no break look on bigger individuals looks weird because our opening at the bottom of the pants are wider than tapered and slim fit pants.

All of my suit pants have cuffs and a half break to add some weight.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

I'm not on team no break any more. I want a slight break, call it an inch and half off my heel in the back (no break would be two inches). I think zero break is a bit broadening, and for the cut of trouser I like it flops around too much. That said, too short is better than a full break for ivy style.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today, in a tie from H. Herzfeld, which has I understand it was one of the good Madison Ave clothiers, now long gone. Does anybody have any memories or other pieces from them? I have this foulard and then two paisley madders of theirs.



This was with dark brown AE Strands.


----------



## mjo_1

FLMike said:


> Anyone else wear these BB must-iron pinpoints? The collars are unlined (although could stand to be a smidge longer) and you can get them for less than $50 on double discount days. I've got a mix of white, blue, and pink.....the perfect work shirt, imho.


Yes, these are my go-to. I especially enjoy the pink, which is a smidge lighter than the OCBD pink (which is also great in the proper context) and IMO better for office/suit wear. They could stand to throw some microchecks/small tattersalls into the mix, but I'll take what I can get.

I recently tried the pinpoint must-iron spread collar. Trad heresy or not, I really like it. I wish it came in something other than just white, though.


----------



## FLMike

mjo_1 said:


> I recently tried the pinpoint must-iron spread collar. Trad heresy or not, I really like it. I wish it came in something other than just white, though.


Do you mean the must-iron spread broadcloth (I have a couple of these)? I haven't seen a must-iron spread pinpoint.


----------



## crispyfresh

kendallr88 said:


> While I do not drink alcohol, I can relate to your problem. I have found that for me personally I really only wear button down shirts because I have found that the material on polo shirts be it cotton or a blend, they stretch an have my stomach area looking odd. I have found that wearing button down dress shirts or casual sport shirts give me a cleaner look as they don't stretch that much in my opinion.
> 
> As for my casual pants, I usually go with a slight break in my pants, enough that the bottom hem rests on the top of my shoes. To me the no break look on bigger individuals looks weird because our opening at the bottom of the pants are wider than tapered and slim fit pants.
> 
> All of my suit pants have cuffs and a half break to add some weight.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dont drink either, lol. I used a generic term " beer belly". As far as pants go, you are correct. Its really a individual thing, but i think that on me, the no break would look the best. I think a quarter break would work also:


----------



## kendallr88

crispyfresh said:


> I dont drink either, lol. I used a generic term " beer belly". As far as pants go, you are correct. Its really a individual thing, but i think that on me, the no break would look the best. I think a quarter break would work also:


Spot on with the quarter break notion, I walked around for a year with no break pants on and my wife hated it and she said I needed more break. Well being the hardheaded man I'm designed to be I did not listen, it was not until I saw another gentleman with roughly the same build as myself and I had a "oh I got it now" moment and every since I have had a quarter break on casual pants and a half break on wool gabs, wool odd trousers and suit trousers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheoProf

At the Columbus Clippers game Monday night.
Lands End polo and shorts
AE belt
Sperry CVOs
Ray-Ban Wayfarers


----------



## TheoProf

Brooks Brothers Fitzgerald cotton/linen jacket, pinpoint Oxford button down, circa early 60s tie, brown suede wingtips.
AE belt
J Crew chinos


----------



## eagle2250

^^Striking!

This is truly one of your best. Never a fan of cream toned or white trousers, you may have just changed my mind, TheoProf! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

TheoProf, you've been absolutely nailing it the past couple pages. I love those McTavishes you wore a couple days ago- there's several pairs in my size on Shoebank that I've been considering, and this is coming close to pushing me over the edge.

Also, the fit of everything in the last pic is probably as close to perfect as you can get- if it were me, I would take that jacket to a tailor and use it as a pattern for altering some of your other jackets. That's just me though.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> TheoProf, you've been absolutely nailing it the past couple pages. I love those McTavishes you wore a couple days ago- there's several pairs in my size on Shoebank that I've been considering, and this is coming close to pushing me over the edge.
> 
> Also, the fit of everything in the last pic is probably as close to perfect as you can get- if it were me, I would take that jacket to a tailor and use it as a pattern for altering some of your other jackets. That's just me though.


+1 to all of it including getting your other sport coats altered to fit like the one.


----------



## mjo_1

FLMike said:


> Do you mean the must-iron spread broadcloth (I have a couple of these)? I haven't seen a must-iron spread pinpoint.


Yes, you're correct. They're fantastic shirts for the money. Again, I'd appreciate more variety, such as a few Ben Silver - esque stripes, etc, but I guess we can't expect too much from the shrinking must-iron department.


----------



## FLMike

mjo_1 said:


> Yes, you're correct. They're fantastic shirts for the money. Again, I'd appreciate more variety, such as a few Ben Silver - esque stripes, etc, but I guess we can't expect too much from the shrinking must-iron department.


I completely agree.


----------



## TheoProf

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Striking!
> 
> This is truly one of your best. Never a fan of cream toned or white trousers, you may have just changed my mind, TheoProf! :thumbs-up:





orange fury said:


> TheoProf, you've been absolutely nailing it the past couple pages. I love those McTavishes you wore a couple days ago- there's several pairs in my size on Shoebank that I've been considering, and this is coming close to pushing me over the edge.
> 
> Also, the fit of everything in the last pic is probably as close to perfect as you can get- if it were me, I would take that jacket to a tailor and use it as a pattern for altering some of your other jackets. That's just me though.





Fading Fast said:


> +1 to all of it including getting your other sport coats altered to fit like the one.


Thank you all. Eagle, I've grown to really like off-white and white trousers, and I would've shared your opinion of them as recently as a year ago. Although, when one wears such pants, it is important to remember that the most important article of clothing that you must match is your undies. 

OF and FF, the feedback and compliments are much appreciated. I think I'll follow your advice next time I have some budgetary room for tailoring. Also, these McTavish's have aged extraordinarily well. This pair is about 3 and a half years old, and I like the way they look now better than the day I bought them.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

TheoProf, you don't need any more praise on that rig but I'll join in anyway: well done.

This is today, in "new" BB ocbd plus LE tie and JPress hank. With burgundy AE park aves.



Fwiw, I didn't like my McTavishes and find the BB must iron pinpoints to be slightly too much work for a spread (though the roll in the bd is much nicer than the non iron).


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Fwiw, I didn't like my McTavishes and *find the BB must iron pinpoints to be slightly too much work for a spread* (though the roll in the bd is much nicer than the non iron).


 I've read that (bold part) over several times and for some reason I can't seem to figure out what you mean. With regard to the collar roll, it's funny you say that, because I've gotten many more compliments from the forum for the collar roll on my non-iron BB pinpoints than on my must iron pinpoints. I'll try to post a a side-by-side comparison.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FLMike said:


> I've read that (bold part) over several times and for some reason I can't seem to figure out what you mean. With regard to the collar roll, it's funny you say that, because I've gotten many more compliments from the forum for the collar roll on my non-iron BB pinpoints than on my must iron pinpoints. I'll try to post a a side-by-side comparison.


I like my spread collars crisp, and I can't get the regular finish pinpoint crisp enough (at home, without starch). For a ppbd a little more rumple is fine by me.

The non-irons roll nicely, but in a static way. I like the malleability of the regular finish - even though it sometimes forms itself into a less than perfect roll.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Ahh, I got you now. All my shirts get professoonally laundered - no starch - and have never had any issues with crispness (or lack there of).

By the way, I don't think they offer a must-iron pinpoint in spread collar. Or, if they do, it's not on their website. I do have a couple of the must-iron, spread collar broadcloth....offered in white only. It's a great formal, "suit" shirt.


----------



## jzhang0368

Purchased my first sports jacket today (thrifted - Jaeger Wool/Linen/Silk). Recently getting out of my comfort zone dress-wise and expanding my wardrobe. I think the fit works pretty well and wasn't planning on getting it altered.

Constructive criticism on color combo here and fit greatly appreciated (don't know why I look angry, I think i was concentrated on getting the focus right lol). Chinos are a little lighter than appears in picture (airforce blue)


----------



## TheoProf

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> TheoProf, you don't need any more praise on that rig but I'll join in anyway: well done.


Thanks YRR. From what I can see, that suit you wore fits you really well. That particular repp tie is one of my favorites and has been on my wish list for some time. Pocket square is great, but I wondered if you could give us your thoughts on the "new" BB OCBD?


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

jzhang0368 said:


> Purchased my first sports jacket today (thrifted - Jaeger Wool/Linen/Silk). Recently getting out of my comfort zone dress-wise and expanding my wardrobe. I think the fit works pretty well and wasn't planning on getting it altered.
> 
> Constructive criticism on color combo here and fit greatly appreciated (don't know why I look angry, I think i was concentrated on getting the focus right lol). Chinos are a little lighter than appears in picture (airforce blue)


The cloth is lovely, and the body fits well. I think you should get the sleeve taken down about half an inch, if possible.



TheoProf said:


> Thanks YRR. From what I can see, that suit you wore fits you really well. That particular repp tie is one of my favorites and has been on my wish list for some time. Pocket square is great, but I wondered if you could give us your thoughts on the "new" BB OCBD?


Thanks. The Argyll and Southern Highlanders tie is one of the most useful I own. I think everybody should own one, along with a blue and yellow BB #3 repp.

The suit isn't perfect but it did cost me $10 (plus cleaning it and getting the worst of the '80s taken out of the trouser legs). I'm working on getting my suit wardrobe caught up to my odd jackets, trousers, shoes, and furnishings. I just spent a few months on shirts.

The new OCBDs are pretty great, but I like them best when I am dressing casually. I'm in the rough position of having a neck that just barely fits into a 15, which means that if a shirt shrinks a little too much, I'm in trouble. Some of my old oxfords did, some didn't - so I sized up on these. That means there's a tiny bit too much room at the neck here, which is not great for the roll with a tie. Since I bought a big stack of them I haven't washed and worn them enough that I'm not sure the cloth has tightened up properly.

Tieless, they're great. I prefer the drape of the slightly lighter fabric when wearing it without a layer on top.

I also like the new colors. I miss the yellow solid but yellow and green unistripes, as well as the lavender solid, make up for it.


----------



## Andersdad

@FLMike - Do the must iron PP shrink a bit like the OCBD? I wear a 16 in the non-iron pinpoint and 16.5 in the must iron OCBD. What would you suggest?? BTW, BB is offering free shipping today and tomorrow.


----------



## aheeb

Just running errands today:
Lauren, Ralph Lauren sport coat
Tommy Hilfiger cotton bowtie
Brooks Brother OCBD
and unaccredited Lands End chino and Rancourt and Co penny loafers


----------



## FLMike

Andersdad said:


> @FLMike - Do the must iron PP shrink a bit like the OCBD? I wear a 16 in the non-iron pinpoint and 16.5 in the must iron OCBD. What would you suggest?? BTW, BB is offering free shipping today and tomorrow.


I buy a 16 neck in all my BB shirts.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Lazy day, though I went out to eat so I added the blazer: it's always freezing in restaurants.

This is that new BB oxford without a tie, plus a vintage Cricketeer darted hopsack, J. Press silk square, mystery vintage surcingle, Massimo Dutti (by way of the church thrift store near my old place) linen trou, Uniqlo socks, and the AE loafers I nearly consigned today.


----------



## Reuben

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Lazy day, though I went out to eat so I added the blazer: it's always freezing in restaurants.
> 
> This is that new BB oxford without a tie, plus a vintage Cricketeer darted hopsack, J. Press silk square, mystery vintage surcingle, Massimo Dutti (by way of the church thrift store near my old place) linen trou, Uniqlo socks, and *the AE loafers I nearly consigned today.*


Are those chocolate suede patriots? If so, and a 10D, then you don't need to worry about consigning them . . .


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Sorry, 8.5 D McGraws.


Reuben said:


> Are those chocolate suede patriots? If so, and a 10D, then you don't need to worry about consigning them . . .


Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## MythReindeer

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Sorry, 8.5 *D* McGraws.


Blast!


----------



## kendallr88

Collar gap due to having to hold the selfie stick. 

Blazer-BB
Shirt-BB
Tie-RL
Pants- Orvis 9oz cotton plain front with creases and cuffs 
Shoes- Chruch's 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crispyfresh

kendallr88 said:


> Collar gap due to having to hold the selfie stick.
> 
> Blazer-BB
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-RL
> Pants- Orvis 9oz cotton plain front with creases and cuffs
> Shoes- Chruch's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty good, i like. Love the bow tie. The clothing fits you really well also. Good Job


----------



## gamma68

Heading to a BBQ on a 93 degree day:



* Brooks Brothers Irish linen shirt and grosgrain belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo shorts
* Sperry CVO sneakers


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today, it's one of those BB non-irons (with the real spread collar, not the Ainsley), a vintage J.S. Blank raw silk tie, Hickey suit, and black scotch grain Florsheim 5 nail gunboats LWB.


----------



## kendallr88

Gamma, nice, that linen shirt could pass as an ocbd at a glance. 

YRR, well done, is the suit black or navy? I would have settled for a white ps, cream just looks odd to me except in trousers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

kendallr88 said:


> Gamma, nice, that linen shirt could pass as an ocbd at a glance.
> 
> YRR, well done, is the suit black or navy? I would have settled for a white ps, cream just looks odd to me except in trousers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. The suit is a shade lighter than navy - the ground is like a sharkskin so there's a mixture of lighter blue and midnight blue in there. I'd look like Jack Skellington in a black suit.

I prefer the way a silk hank lays in the pocket to a TV fold. This hank is pretty close to white. I used to have a few in a real yellowish cream but I don't love it. I really should try hand rolled linen - I tried machine hemmed cotton and hated it, so I never invested in linen, but it might work well for me.


----------



## FLMike

kendallr88 said:


> Collar gap due to having to hold the selfie stick.
> 
> Blazer-BB
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-RL
> Pants- Orvis 9oz cotton plain front with creases and cuffs
> Shoes- Chruch's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking sharp, sir. Is that one of those new PRL bow ties I spy?


----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> Looking sharp, sir. Is that one of those new PRL bow ties I spy?


Thanks Mike, it is indeed! It was a hit amongst the brethren!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigtulley

kendallr88 said:


> Collar gap due to having to hold the selfie stick.
> 
> Blazer-BB
> Shirt-BB
> Tie-RL
> Pants- Orvis 9oz cotton plain front with creases and cuffs
> Shoes- Chruch's
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT'S how a young man should dress!!! And hello to my fellow North Carolinian!


----------



## kendallr88

bigtulley said:


> Now THAT'S how a young man should dress!!! And hello to my fellow North Carolinian!


BT, thank you for the compliment! I will be posting more often since I am starting a new job, I won't be restricted to a company branded polo and chinos anymore. The memo is smart casual or business casual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Brooks Bros. shirt
Vintage khaki cotton suit
PRL grenadine tie
Not shown: brown suede AE McGraws










Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Youthful Repp-robate said:


>


This is the second time in the last week that you've posted a fit pic with the twisted tie look, where the back blade is showing. Is that something you do intentionally? What's the rationale? Very cool tie, by the way.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

FLMike said:


> This is the second time in the last week that you've posted a fit pic with the twisted tie look, where the back blade is showing. Is that something you do intentionally? What's the rationale?


It gets twisted around because I'm usually paying attention to where the end of the tie falls, more than how the knot looks. I leave it because I don't want to look too perfect, and anyway I usually (not today) wear a tie clip that holds the back blade in place (I don't like using the keeper on the back of the tie).

The effect is less pronounced from straight on than it is from the angle of this picture.


----------



## TheoProf

Haspel seersucker
BB Irish linen trews and PPBD shirt
AE suede belt and shoes


----------



## jzhang0368

Edit: realized I had posted this same jacket and shirt when I first bought it, sorry for the redundancy! It's my first time wearing out in public (don't wear blazers/sport jackets much) and paired with these shoes. More variance in the future! I have more than one shirt....I promise lol

First time posting, trying out some new pieces

Jacket: Jaeger Wool/Linen/Silk blend (thrifted)
Shirt: CT
Pants: JCrew Navy Dress Chinos
Shoes: Black AE Sanford (thrifted)
Belt: Grain leather from Macy's because I have a mortgage and can't be spending $100 on belts

Was afraid the outfit was too casual for the Sanfords but I like how it turned out, especially with a little color to the socks. Also, at this point in my fashion exploration I'm still reluctant to put on a tie unless I'm wearing a suit because 1. the level of comfort I forgo is a very high cost and 2. it's too dang hot in Atlanta especially in the summer


----------



## kendallr88

jzhang0368 said:


> Edit: realized I had posted this same jacket and shirt when I first bought it, sorry for the redundancy! It's my first time wearing out in public (don't wear blazers/sport jackets much) and paired with these shoes. More variance in the future! I have more than one shirt....I promise lol
> 
> First time posting, trying out some new pieces
> 
> Jacket: Jaeger Wool/Linen/Silk blend (thrifted)
> Shirt: CT
> Pants: JCrew Navy Dress Chinos
> Shoes: Black AE Sanford (thrifted)
> Belt: Grain leather from Macy's because I have a mortgage and can't be spending $100 on belts
> 
> Was afraid the outfit was too casual for the Sanfords but I like how it turned out, especially with a little color to the socks. Also, at this point in my fashion exploration I'm still reluctant to put on a tie unless I'm wearing a suit because 1. the level of comfort I forgo is a very high cost and 2. it's too dang hot in Atlanta especially in the summer


Try a pair of brown casual dress shoes or loafers and see how things pull together. I would wear the black Sanfords with a pair of light-medium gray wool trousers. Personal preference here but navy chinos warrant brown shoes, nice jacket by the way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jzhang0368

kendallr88 said:


> Try a pair of brown casual dress shoes or loafers and see how things pull together. I would wear the black Sanfords with a pair of light-medium gray wool trousers. Personal preference here but navy chinos warrant brown shoes, nice jacket by the way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, how do you feel about Merlot Strands (ty fathers day sale) with the Navy Chinos? Actually wore the Strands yesterday with grey wool trousers (haha) and worked nicely but feel like they could be dressed down also. If not I'll try my brown bit loafer or tassel loafer next time I wear these chinos.


----------



## kendallr88

jzhang0368 said:


> Thanks, how do you feel about Merlot Strands (ty fathers day sale) with the Navy Chinos? Actually wore the Strands yesterday with grey wool trousers (haha) and worked nicely but feel like they could be dressed down also.


I think they would work fine, even thought the strand is a balmoral, it's casual enough since it has broguing. Get a pair of suede wingtips also, derby or balmoral.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Thought I would post this picture, old Nautica ocbd, it's a shade darker than the BB light blue. The collar roll is what impressed me, 3 inches in length and unlined.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^Really nice collar roll.

What I'm always surprised at is, despite the huge amount of time we spend talking about details of the OCBD, rarely do we discussed - what you alluded to - the quintessential color blue and that, IMHO, BB's blue OCBD is the defining blue for the shirt.

It's a blue with a strong grey hue to it; no _baby, powder, sky_ or other weak-chinned adjectives would be appropriate - BB's OCBD blue is a muscular blue that, for me, sets the standard for blue-colored OCBDs.


----------



## TheoProf

Today:
Haspel seersucker jacket
Kamakura shirt
Vintage J Crew tie
BB Irish linen trousers
BB repp #1 ribbon belt
AE shoes
Ray Ban sunglasses


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^Really nice collar roll.
> 
> What I'm always surprised at is, despite the huge amount of time we spend talking about details of the OCBD, rarely do we discussed - what you alluded to - the quintessential color blue and that, IMHO, BB's blue OCBD is the defining blue for the shirt.
> 
> It's a blue with a strong grey hue to it; no _baby, powder, sky_ or other weak-chinned adjectives would be appropriate - BB's OCBD blue is a muscular blue that, for me, sets the standard for blue colored OCBDs.


FF, thanks for the compliment and I agree 100% with your points. Well said!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

*The defining blue*

Care to place it in the PMS universe? 
https://www.pantone.com/color-finder
I'm guessing (allowing for monitor variations) something like a P 112-3 U.

[... the quintessential color blue and that, IMHO, BB's blue OCBD is the defining blue for the shirt.

It's a blue with a strong grey hue to it; no _baby, powder, sky_ or other weak-chinned adjectives would be appropriate - BB's OCBD blue is a muscular blue that, for me, sets the standard for blue-colored OCBDs.[/QUOTE]


----------



## orange fury

Past couple days. Monday:




Seen: J Crew suit - RL shirt - Brooks tie - Tissot Desire - Tiffany links/tie bar - AE Midnight Navy Cornwallis

Unseen - Tiffany belt buckle

Tuesday:




Seen: J Crew suit - RL shirt - RLPL tie - Tissot Desire - Tiffany links/tie bar - AE Midnight Navy Cornwallis

Unseen - Tiffany belt buckle

Today:




Seen: J Crew oxford cloth suit - Brooks ocbd - Brooks tie - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE walnut McClains

Unseen - JAB belt


----------



## Dial-a-Watch

Great rig, Orange!


----------



## FLMike

Hi, my name is Mike, and I hate bow ties, tassel loafers, and button-down shirts with suits.....


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. 

Nice rig...glad to see you have come to grips with your aversions...and with such panache!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:









Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


Nice tie YR, who is the maker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

kendallr88 said:


> Nice tie YR, who is the maker?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A. Marinelli 1954. I don't know anything about them, I found it at the thrift.


----------



## JDL II

Today:

BB 3/2 Roll
BB OCBD
BB Tie
J Crew Wool Pants
AE Park Ave


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:




J Crew suit - Drakes tie - Hamilton shirt - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE Nathans - PRL socks - JAB belt


----------



## sskim3

Haven't posted in quite awhile. Fun Friday. 

Bill's Khakis patchwork madras pants 
Express polo 
Rancourt loafers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

JDL II said:


> View attachment 16198
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> BB 3/2 Roll
> BB OCBD
> BB Tie
> J Crew Wool Pants
> AE Park Ave


I gotta commend you for posting a good full-length pic. It's a good way to learn, but it takes some work. I'm afraid the coat doesn't look right in the body - either you have very erect posture or it's simply too big in the shoulders (yes, I know, shoulder extension and drape can be your friend, but this doesn't look right), and the opening across the chest seems a bit wide. The rule I was taught was that it should be about four inches on most guys. The sleeves are also short, and (like me) you seem to have a low left shoulder.

To my eye the trousers are too wide in the thigh (you have excess material hanging around, though that could be weird pulling from being too tight). They also taper a bit too aggressively to be proportionate with the jacket.

Fit aside, it's a nice combination of clothing - your sense of restraint will serve you well, and the glimpse we catch of your place reminds me of the best apartment I had - so I guess your good taste extends beyond clothing. What jacket size do you generally buy?


----------



## ruvort

orange fury said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J Crew suit - Drakes tie - Hamilton shirt - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE Nathans - PRL socks - JAB belt


This looks great  The fit of the shoes seems off though. I believe the throat should be a bit more closed and gradually form a "V" shape.










Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

ruvort said:


> This looks great  The fit of the shoes seems off though. I believe the throat should be a bit more closed and gradually form a "V" shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-VS980 using Tapatalk


My feet for some reason or another are more swollen at the beginning of the day (when this was taken), so by lunch I was able to tighten the laces to where the gap was closed


----------



## FLMike

Not very exciting today. Heading out early for a lax tourney over on the East coast.

Bills M2 Original Twill
Golf shirt from the club
Sid Mashburn buckle on Beltmaster
CH frat cleats


----------



## FLMike

JDL II said:


> View attachment 16198
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> BB 3/2 Roll
> BB OCBD
> BB Tie
> J Crew Wool Pants
> AE Park Ave


Nice combination of items, although I would never wear black bals with an odd jacket and trousers....only with a suit. I'm not sure what's happening with the pants, but there are not draping well at all. Possibly too much taper. Also, I wouldn't advise folding them up at the bottom like that. It looks sloppy. Have a tailor or lady seamstress put real cuffs on them for you.


----------



## kendallr88

My humble casual Friday offering

Jacket: Belk private label
Shirt: Belk private label
Pants: Orvis
Chukkas: Cole Haan










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

GRH said:


> Care to place it in the PMS universe?
> https://www.pantone.com/color-finder
> I'm guessing (allowing for monitor variations) something like a P 112-3 U.


It's like pornography - I know it when I see it and there's a bunch of it in my closet.

Also I think it would be hard to swatch because it's not one color, it's an aggregate of white and a darker blue, and I'm not convinced that the blue threads don't have some slight color variance.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Haven't posted in quite awhile. Fun Friday.
> 
> Bill's Khakis patchwork madras pants
> Express polo
> Rancourt loafers


I'm yearning for a nice pair of patchwork madras pants. So "summer."


----------



## CSG

gamma68 said:


> I'm yearning for a nice pair of patchwork madras pants. So "summer."


I'd rather wear reds.


----------



## gamma68

CSG said:


> I'd rather wear reds.


Why not both? Not at the same time, of course.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Now I want pants with one leg in solid red and the other in patch madras.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Now I want pants with one leg in solid red and the other in patch madras.


The ultimate GTH pants!


----------



## orange fury

Friday:




J Crew suit - RL shirt - Vineyard Vines tie - JAB belt - Kaufmann Mercantile copper cuff - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE Mora 2.0's


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a nice look, OF. Are the pants cuffed? Suit pants look best when cuffed, IMO.


----------



## JDL II

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> I gotta commend you for posting a good full-length pic. It's a good way to learn, but it takes some work. I'm afraid the coat doesn't look right in the body - either you have very erect posture or it's simply too big in the shoulders (yes, I know, shoulder extension and drape can be your friend, but this doesn't look right), and the opening across the chest seems a bit wide. The rule I was taught was that it should be about four inches on most guys. The sleeves are also short, and (like me) you seem to have a low left shoulder.
> 
> To my eye the trousers are too wide in the thigh (you have excess material hanging around, though that could be weird pulling from being too tight). They also taper a bit too aggressively to be proportionate with the jacket.
> 
> Fit aside, it's a nice combination of clothing - your sense of restraint will serve you well, and the glimpse we catch of your place reminds me of the best apartment I had - so I guess your good taste extends beyond clothing. What jacket size do you generally buy?


Hey yeah I appreciate the lengthy response. Feedback from you all is always appreciated! I am 17 and still growing so that may be the reason for the shoulders (growing into the jacket), I was also in an awkwardly erect position so that too. The sleeves definitely need work, they are much too short. I'll get that taken care of soon enough. I'll have the tailor work out the opening as well. I'm 6'4" so does that 4" rule still apply? I'll get the waist taken in a bit as I'm pretty thin, yet I still like the look of the dartless 3/2 jacket. The jacket is a 40L.


----------



## JDL II

FLMike said:


> Nice combination of items, although I would never wear black bals with an odd jacket and trousers....only with a suit. I'm not sure what's happening with the pants, but there are not draping well at all. Possibly too much taper. Also, I wouldn't advise folding them up at the bottom like that. It looks sloppy. Have a tailor or lady seamstress put real cuffs on them for you.


I was indifferent about wearing the park aves. I have alden LHS in color 8 I should have worn but I thought since it was a more formal event I should have worn lace ups. Who knows, oh well

Yeah I had gotten those pants that day. Never had purchased from J.Crew before, I needed grey wool slacks to go to an event (I am 17 so don't have a suit yet, just lots of sport coats ha) so I went and snagged these J.Crew pants as the BB in town didn't carry my Milano cut pant in the grey wool. What should I tell the tailor for these pants? I am going to get the jacket worked on obviously (the sleeves are crazy short) so the slimmer jacket may make the pants seem more proportional. As for the cuffs, they will be professionally cuffed - again I got the pants that day and couldn't really get them hemmed ha. Not too into the tailoring game so I am not sure what taper is, could you explain that? and can it be fixed or is it just in the nature of the cut of pants.

Thanks!


----------



## Dmontez

In a recent thread there were talks about wearing dirty bucks sockless with shorts, and I thought, why would you do that. I decided to try it today. I'm going to a three year olds backyard barbecue birthday it's 93F in the shade and feels like 115F. Anything short of creating a personal air conditioning system is going to leave you uncomfortable.

I'm not sure how I like the bucks/no socks. I'll make my mind by the end of the day.


Reyn spooner X BB popover
PRL classic fit 9" inseam 
Walkover white bucks


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> ^ That's a nice look, OF. Are the pants cuffed? Suit pants look best when cuffed, IMO.


I agree with you, gamma, but none of the young guys are cuffing their suit pants these days, unfortunately.


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez said:


> In a recent thread there were talks about wearing dirty bucks soulless with shorts, and I thought, why would you do that. I decided to try it today. I'm going to a three year olds backyard barbecue birthday it's 93F in the shade and feels like 115F. Anything short of creating a personal air conditioning system is going to leave you uncomfortable.
> 
> I'm not sure how I like the bucks/no socks. I'll make my mind by the end of the day.
> 
> 
> Reyn spooner X BB popover
> PRL classic fit 9" inseam
> Walkover white bucks


it's definitely a pro move.


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



FLMike said:


> I agree with you, gamma, but none of the young guys are cuffing their suit pants these days, unfortunately.


Some of us still do, I prefer my suit pants cuffed, with a half break. 
Suit and shirt-BB
Tie-JAB
Shoes-Cole Haan



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

AI


JDL II said:


> .....Not too into the tailoring game so I am not sure what taper is, could you explain that? and can it be fixed or is it just in the nature of the cut of pants.
> 
> Thanks!


Taper refers to the progression/narrowing of the width of the leg from the thigh down to the ankle. Too much taper can keep them from draping the way they should on your legs.


----------



## FLMike

kendallr88 said:


> Some of us still do, I prefer my suit pants cuffed, with a half break.
> Suit and shirt-BB
> Tie-JAB
> Shoes-Cole Haan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are those trousers pleated or flat front. That's another thing - pleats - that you wouldn't catch most 20-somethings wearing these days.


----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> Are those trousers pleated or flat front. That's another thing - pleats - that you wouldn't catch most 20-somethings wearing these days.


Pleats indeed, I prefer suit trousers and odd trousers to have pleats, save one pair of BB regent fit gray wool trousers that are flat front. Pleats for me just give me more comfort in the waist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> I agree with you, gamma, but none of the young guys are cuffing their suit pants these days, unfortunately.


Since this is the Trad forum, I'll go one step further and say suits pants should _always_ be cuffed.


----------



## FLMike

^I suppose that's right if you're trying to dress all trad, all the time. In the same vein, you could say jackets should always be 3/2 sacks. For those, like myself, who enjoy incorporating many Ivy elements into an otherwise diverse wardrobe, I think it's more a matter of preference.

My tendency is to cuff all my suit trousers, though I do have a couple pair that have a plain hem.


----------



## kendallr88

^Agree, I am far from full bore trad, I can say I am incorporating more trad items into my wardrobe. I am learning also, that for my physique, some of those "modern cut" offerings do not work for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Since this is the Trad forum, I'll go one step further and say suits pants should _always_ be cuffed.


Here Here!


----------



## Fading Fast

Dmontez, in theory, I don't like the idea of scuffed white bucks, sock-less and with shorts, but in your picture (i.e., in practice), I like the look. That you echo the white in your shirt's accent color really helps. 

Genuine question for you and others, you said "dirty bucks," which I though meant bucks in a darker tannish color, but your shoes look like white bucks with some scuffs etc. - is that what "dirty bucks" are? 

Re the trad cuff discussion: back in Ivy's heyday, would flat-front suit pants always be cuffed?


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> ^I suppose that's right if you're trying to dress all trad, all the time. In the same vein, you could say jackets should always be 3/2 sacks. For those, like myself, who enjoy incorporating many Ivy elements into an otherwise diverse wardrobe, I think it's more a matter of preference.
> 
> My tendency is to cuff all my suit trousers, though I do have a couple pair that have a plain hem.


Just my personal view, but I think Non-cuffed pants lack an element of formality that should accompany a suit. From an aesthetic point of view, I think cuffs just look better when wearing a suit or sport coat.

I try to have all my pants cuffed if there is enough material to do so. The only pants I don't have a desire to cuff are my informal chinos for more casual wear.


----------



## adept

Greetings, 'trad-onistas'...I hope everyone's Summer season is off to an excellent start.

Feeling very summery, hot, yet still pleasant, decided to get in the vibe for church-wear this morning. I def need to browse through and see what everyone's been wearing lately, looking for some much needed inspiration.

Lands End seersucker shirt
Brooks Brothers chinos, in the 'evil trinity', i.e. non-iron, pleats and cuffs...LOL
J. Crew surcingle belt
Topsiders


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Happy Father's Day to all whom it applies.

Just finished brunch at the in-laws, relaxing on the porch.

Shirt-Performance Polo
Shorts-Greg Norman
Shoes-Ralph Lauren

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few looks from last week.


----------



## clark_kent

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Looks great for very casual / dress down! And nice legs too 
Details? (and what's the cut on the shorts, 7"?)


----------



## Dmontez

FLMike said:


> it's definitely a pro move.


Yeah, I'd agree with that. Everything else has to be correct in order for this to work.



Fading Fast said:


> Dmontez, in theory, I don't like the idea of scuffed white bucks, sock-less and with shorts, but in your picture (i.e., in practice), I like the look. That you echo the white in your shirt's accent color really helps.
> 
> Genuine question for you and others, you said "dirty bucks," which I though meant bucks in a darker tannish color, but your shoes look like white bucks with some scuffs etc. - is that what "dirty bucks" are?
> 
> Re the trad cuff discussion: back in Ivy's heyday, would flat-front suit pants always be cuffed?


I felt the same way, why would someone wear derbies with shorts, that's just crazy, but in practice as long as your other details are spot on I think it can work well.

My walkover bucks are among the most comfortable shoes I own, and wearing them this way allows me to wear them more often. Overall I will probably wear something very similar again, in the proper context.

I've always thought worn white bucks are dirty bucks I could be wrong on that.


----------



## Himself

gamma68 said:


> Since this is the Trad forum, I'll go one step further and say suits pants should _always_ be cuffed.


I agree. If nothing else, it adds weight and stiffness to help prevent cling-wrapping around the lower leg.


----------



## Reuben

Dog sitting a redbone for the week, so we went out for brunch after church:




























Brooks blazer, T&A bowtie, Ben Silver button-down, Seiko Alpinist, Bill's khakis, J. Crew Ludlow boots, and a BL[A]T with my take from the farmer's market yesterday:


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ outfit, dog, sammy all look spot on to me. Well done.


----------



## adept

Lookin good...as always...



Reuben said:


> Dog sitting a redbone for the week, so we went out for brunch after church:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks blazer, T&A bowtie, Ben Silver button-down, Seiko Alpinist, Bill's khakis, J. Crew Ludlow boots, and a BL[A]T with my take from the farmer's market yesterday:


----------



## FLMike

Dmontez said:


> I've always thought worn white bucks are dirty bucks I could be wrong on that.


My experience is the same as FF's. We always called our tan suede bucks "dirty bucks". Pretty much all I wore for going out in college. They got pretty gnarly after a while. Worn white bucks are just white bucks.


----------



## Reuben

Thanks for the kind words gents, and thanks to DrLivingston for the wonderful jacket. Here's something from a couple weeks back that I think I forgot to post:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It may just be camera angle, but the sleeves on that jacket appear to be a bit short. However, as always I am impressed with the handsome graining of the leather from which those boots are made. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> It may just be camera angle, but the sleeves on that jacket appear to be a bit short. However, as always I am impressed with the handsome graining of the leather from which those boots are made. :thumbs-up:


A little bit angle, a little bit wrinkling and riding up over the day, and just a smudge on the short side to boot. I'm willing to make some allowance there considering the rest of the jacket.


----------



## kendallr88

In need of a tri-pod

This is about as formal as things will get with the job. 

Shoes- Churchs
Everything else-BB



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adept

Looking pretty dapper...



kendallr88 said:


> In need of a tri-pod
> 
> This is about as formal as things will get with the job.
> 
> Shoes- Churchs
> Everything else-BB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

adept said:


> Looking pretty dapper...


Thank you! Who knows what I looking at!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

kendallr88 said:


> In need of a tri-pod
> 
> This is about as formal as things will get with the job.
> 
> Shoes- Churchs
> Everything else-BB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found a better spot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Im sitting on a beach all week- my uniform is Patagonia Baggies, Chacos, t-shirts/fishing shirts, and gin and tonics for the next 5 days.


----------



## adept

Have to say I like the first pic better. It highlights the color of the shoes much better, IMHO. And, the shoes really make this look. I have no idea what you are looking at!



kendallr88 said:


> Found a better spot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Clark Kent - Thank you. The shorts are J.Crew chinos that were past work wear so I turned them into shorts. They are about 7". Good eye. The shirt is one of those 3" collared Hyde Parks that I wash and dry on hot for ultimate casual comfort.


----------



## kendallr88

My humble offering for the day!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## kendallr88

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Nice job Ox!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Today's offering 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

JDL - AFAIK that 4" opening measurement doesn't scale with height. Though it ain't too precise, either.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Here's today, in the same tie as my coworker and BB English spread non-iron. I also wore the Burgundy AE Park Aves that Dmontez hooked me up with. 

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Newlife2014

I like the simple play on colors and patterns. Couldn't pull the look off here in TX in the summer.



kendallr88 said:


> In need of a tri-pod
> 
> This is about as formal as things will get with the job.
> 
> Shoes- Churchs
> Everything else-BB
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Newlife2014

I like all your looks.


orange fury said:


> Past couple days. Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen: J Crew suit - RL shirt - Brooks tie - Tissot Desire - Tiffany links/tie bar - AE Midnight Navy Cornwallis
> 
> Unseen - Tiffany belt buckle
> 
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen: J Crew suit - RL shirt - RLPL tie - Tissot Desire - Tiffany links/tie bar - AE Midnight Navy Cornwallis
> 
> Unseen - Tiffany belt buckle
> 
> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen: J Crew oxford cloth suit - Brooks ocbd - Brooks tie - Hamilton Jazzmaster - AE walnut McClains
> 
> Unseen - JAB belt


----------



## LeeLo

One of those old, paper-thin madras numbers from Brooks does the trick on a humid day.


----------



## TheoProf

At my college reunion today. Forgot to remove the lame lanyard.
BB Irish linen trews 
LE Polo
AE Boulders


----------



## oxford cloth button down

adept said:


> Greetings, 'trad-onistas'...I hope everyone's Summer season is off to an excellent start.
> 
> Feeling very summery, hot, yet still pleasant, decided to get in the vibe for church-wear this morning. I def need to browse through and see what everyone's been wearing lately, looking for some much needed inspiration.
> 
> Lands End seersucker shirt
> Brooks Brothers chinos, in the 'evil trinity', i.e. non-iron, pleats and cuffs...LOL
> J. Crew surcingle belt
> Topsiders


This shirt/belt combination works remarkably well. If you would have asked me if this would work I would have cautioned against it. I would have been wrong. Looks great!


----------



## Dmontez

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Here's today, in the same tie as my coworker and BB English spread non-iron. I also wore the Burgundy AE Park Aves that Dmontez hooked me up with.
> 
> Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


 I really like this combo, and I'm really happy you're getting some use out of those park aves. May you wear them in good health.


----------



## Reuben

Oxxford hopsack blazer
Ben Silver shirt
Southern Proper tie
Bill's khakis
Darn tough dress socks
Buday bluchers


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Love the popover, linen? Who is the maker?


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Love the popover, linen? Who is the maker?


Bet it's Target: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2016/06/popover-psa/


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


> Bet it's Target: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2016/06/popover-psa/


And you wouldn't be wrong!


----------



## Reuben

oxford cloth button down said:


> And you wouldn't be wrong!


And after seeing how they turned out for you, I ordered one each in white and blue as well. Hopefully large was the right size


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


> And after seeing how they turned out for you, I ordered one each in white and blue as well. Hopefully large was the right size


I think that I am a true small, but often find myself in between a small and a medium. This is a small, but it if were .25" smaller it would be too small for me. So true to size but a little slim would be description of the fit. Hope it helps!


----------



## Traddy Daddy

I've been a lurker on your blog for a few years now and I grabbed one of these from Target after reading your latest post. I have to say that for the money it's a great summer shirt. I would have never thought to look for it if you hadn't taken the plunge!



oxford cloth button down said:


> I think that I am a true small, but often find myself in between a small and a medium. This is a small, but it if were .25" smaller it would be too small for me. So true to size but a little slim would be description of the fit. Hope it helps!


----------



## adept

Thank you ocbd...



oxford cloth button down said:


> This shirt/belt combination works remarkably well. If you would have asked me if this would work I would have cautioned against it. I would have been wrong. Looks great!


----------



## kendallr88

My humble offering for today... Not the best but..



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

92° today. Hasn't rained for three weeks.

Ralph Lauren Polo shirt and shorts, Brooks Brothers ribbon belt, Sperry CVO sneakers.


----------



## LeeLo

These "grenafaux" ties from the Tie Bar are good value. They get the LeeLo seal of approval.


----------



## kendallr88

My humble offering for today




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Tuesday


----------



## stcolumba

kendallr88 said:


> My humble offering for today
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the dots!!!


----------



## stcolumba

TheoProf said:


> At my college reunion today. Forgot to remove the lame lanyard.
> BB Irish linen trews
> LE Polo
> AE Boulders


You look so young! You could blend in with the students! Very "summer-like" look.


----------



## kendallr88

stcolumba said:


> Love the dots!!!


Thank you, STC, that bow tie you have on is nice as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today:

BB no iron broadcloath tab collar
Vintage Hathaway printed Shantung tie
Hickey suit
Dion hank, which I believe I must thank Dr. Livingston for.
(Hidden) Peal single monks in dark brown.


----------



## orange fury

Summer humidity is here...



j crew Oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - tiebar.com tie - Bulova watch - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - AE navy Cornwallis


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Summer humidity is here...
> 
> j crew Oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - tiebar.com tie - Bulova watch - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - AE navy Cornwallis


Very much liking the solid (rich colored) tie against that gingham check.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> Very much liking the solid (rich colored) tie against that gingham check.


Thanks! It doesn't really show up here, but the tie is textured, so it plays well with the Oxford cloth. Eventually I'll order a grenadine (probably Hober) in the same color to replace this.


----------



## kendallr88

LeeLo said:


> These "grenafaux" ties from the Tie Bar are good value. They get the LeeLo seal of approval.


Nice look LeeLo, I have a few ties from the Tie Bar and I like them, they have so many to choose from. The ties that I have also tie really nice knots, like the one you have here. Keep it up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

My name is Kendall, I cannot stand the sight of bow ties...




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

Appropriately dressed for summer... 

NOS gant lightweight ecru ocbd 
LL Bean Oxford cloth pants 
JPress belt
Rancourt loafers


----------



## TheoProf

stcolumba said:


> You look so young! You could blend in with the students! Very "summer-like" look.


Thank you St. C! That's very kind of you to say.


----------



## stcolumba

Late afternoon frumpled and worn...


----------



## kendallr88

stcolumba said:


> Late afternoon frumpled and worn...


Nice bow tie. FLAP POCKET ALERT!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

kendallr88 said:


> Nice look LeeLo, I have a few ties from the Tie Bar and I like them, they have so many to choose from. The ties that I have also tie really nice knots, like the one you have here. Keep it up.


Thanks, kendall!


----------



## orange fury

On Wednesdays, we wear pink...





J Crew Oxford cloth suit - Turnbull & Asser shirt - Brooks tie/silk knots - Jos A Bank belt - AE McClains - HotSox socks - vintage (1928) Elgin


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Summer humidity is here...


Yup.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## sskim3

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Panama Bob (RIP) hat 
Uniqlo Chambray shirt
JAB madras pants
AE shoes

Unseen 
Ben Minkoff briefcase
Apple Watch


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


Behold! This tie! Brilliant colors. Liking the jacket.


----------



## Traddy Daddy

Ensiferous said:


>


That blazer is very, very nice!


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Panama Bob (*RIP*) hat


wait, what? I knew he'd been MIA from FL

also, nice rig!


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> wait, what? I knew he'd been MIA from FL
> 
> also, nice rig!


Well the company as a whole seems to be RIP.... others not being filled.. website down... no one being able to contact him for months.

I am just glad to have gotten a few hats when I did. Fortunately, Panama Hat Direct is still alive. And for those who want to try a Cuenca hat in person, I saw some at a J Crew the other day (alpha sizing though) but genuine made in Ecuador.


----------



## stcolumba

Summer in the back yard...

Grayers cotton shirt
J Crew Stanton short
LL Bean Camp Moc


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks stcolumba and Traddy Daddy.


----------



## Monocle

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


That green and yellow stripe is an eye pleaser. Probably my favorite combo for summer. And I don't have one... so now I am on a mission.


----------



## kendallr88

Monocle said:


> That green and yellow stripe is an eye pleaser. Probably my favorite combo for summer. And I don't have one... so now I am on a mission.


I'll second this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## sskim3

Ensiferous said:


>


Always impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappa

Ensiferous said:


> OMG! Ya finally relaxed!! Beautiful as with all your previous presentations!!


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Vintage blazer,
Bullock and Jones tie
Brooks Brothers shirt and seersucker pants
Uniqlo socks
Polo by Crockett and Jones shoes
White hank


Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

You guys are having too much fun to post. I'm at work, but it gives me an excuse to wear every pair of red socks I own.

Vintage red label Jos Bank pincord
BB shirt
Thrifted organzine tie
J. Press hank
Thrifted surcingle belt
J. Crew linen trou
Uniqlo locks
Allen Edmonds McGraw.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Hey all! Been a while as work has been insane. Hope all is well with everyone. It's a hot one in D.C. today!

Press 3/2 sack
Press OCBD
Press emblematic
LE chinos
Sebago tassels


----------



## Fading Fast

RMP, Good to see you posting - and, Kapow (!), what a jacket (and smart overall combination, well done).


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, FF! Great to see you as well.


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

Today, in vintage permanent press collegiate cut trousers, plus black label BB tie and old Cricketeer darted hopsack, with new BB spread collar broadcloth and J. Crew outlet hank.


----------



## orange fury

Back to the grind:




J Crew cotton suit - RLPL shirt/tie - Tiffany links/belt buckle - Tissot Desire - AE Cornwallis (midnight navy)

the shirt is a bit lighter than it may appear here (more lavender), and my feet are more swollen in the morning, hence the V gap- the gap was closed by lunchtime.


----------



## yonderMtn

orange fury said:


> Summer humidity is here...
> 
> 
> 
> j crew Oxford cloth suit - Hamilton shirt - tiebar.com tie - Bulova watch - Tiffany buckle/Beltmaster strap - AE navy Cornwallis


Really like several of your posts - saw the instagram and really aiming for a similar style. I've got a J Crew blazer. For the suits, can you go to any J Crew to get Ludlow suits? Are they all in the same OTR sizes and then you get them tailored or can they be done MTM? I'm fairly slim but didn't need the Ludlow blazer tailored at all

Also, I know you list what you're wearing in each picture but any particular stores you seem to buy from and are most of your stuff OTR or tailored?

Gracias


----------



## fred johnson

Very nicely done E.


----------



## orange fury

yonderMtn said:


> Really like several of your posts - saw the instagram and really aiming for a similar style. I've got a J Crew blazer. For the suits, can you go to any J Crew to get Ludlow suits? Are they all in the same OTR sizes and then you get them tailored or can they be done MTM? I'm fairly slim but didn't need the Ludlow blazer tailored at all
> 
> Also, I know you list what you're wearing in each picture but any particular stores you seem to buy from and are most of your stuff OTR or tailored?
> 
> Gracias


I appreciate it! All my suits are actually J Crew Factory Thompson or Thompson Slim- all size 38R with 32/32 pants (the 31/32 actually fits me perfectly, but when I bought all my suits, I couldn't find any 31/32's). The only alterations I've needed have been lengthening or shortening of the sleeves on the jackets. All that to say, I'm looking at getting rid of several- they've functionally worked okay, but the quality is mediocre at best, and they're starting to show wear.

i primarily buy stuff NWT on ebay, with a fair amount of Marshalls/TJ Maxx thrown in. Most 38R jackets/ 31/32 or 32/32 pants fit me well OTR, with maybe a few alterations here and there. Most shirts get altered though, primarily to slim the body down. The only shirts I don't need to touch are Brooks Milano Fit and Turnbull & Asser Exclusive (I think that's the line). Hamilton usually needs a touch of waist suppression (not much though), and RLPL usually needs a fair amount of work (PRL is hit and miss).

Also, AE (store and site) get most of my shoe business.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

yonderMtn said:


> Really like several of your posts - saw the instagram and really aiming for a similar style. I've got a J Crew blazer. For the suits, can you go to any J Crew to get Ludlow suits? Are they all in the same OTR sizes and then you get them tailored or can they be done MTM? I'm fairly slim but didn't need the Ludlow blazer tailored at all
> 
> Also, I know you list what you're wearing in each picture but any particular stores you seem to buy from and are most of your stuff OTR or tailored?
> 
> Gracias


This is not a criticism of OF, he is a very sharp dresser and can put a good looking rig together, but I would not call his style Trad. If you are not concerned with looking Trad please disregard this comment.


----------



## kendallr88

Relaxed day in the office...

Blue super soft ocbd, tan chinos, brown chukka boots.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

oxford cloth button down said:


> This is not a criticism of OF, he is a very sharp dresser and can put a good looking rig together, but I would not call his style Trad. If you are not concerned with looking Trad please disregard this comment.


Not taken as a criticism, I would agree. The more casual side of my wardrobe errs more towards trad (chinos/ocbd/Blazers/repp ties), but the day to day suit side of my wardrobe probably has More of a British influence to it. I definitely cherry pick lol.


----------



## yonderMtn

orange fury said:


> I appreciate it! All my suits are actually J Crew Factory Thompson or Thompson Slim- all size 38R with 32/32 pants (the 31/32 actually fits me perfectly, but when I bought all my suits, I couldn't find any 31/32's). The only alterations I've needed have been lengthening or shortening of the sleeves on the jackets. All that to say, I'm looking at getting rid of several- they've functionally worked okay, but the quality is mediocre at best, and they're starting to show wear.
> 
> i primarily buy stuff NWT on ebay, with a fair amount of Marshalls/TJ Maxx thrown in. Most 38R jackets/ 31/32 or 32/32 pants fit me well OTR, with maybe a few alterations here and there. Most shirts get altered though, primarily to slim the body down. The only shirts I don't need to touch are Brooks Milano Fit and Turnbull & Asser Exclusive (I think that's the line). Hamilton usually needs a touch of waist suppression (not much though), and RLPL usually needs a fair amount of work (PRL is hit and miss).
> 
> Also, AE (store and site) get most of my shoe business.


That's too bad they're wearing down due to the quality. I wonder if there's a quality difference between J Crew Factory vs. J Crew Ludlows. Either way, your pictures look sharp

Thanks for the list of other places you go


----------



## yonderMtn

oxford cloth button down said:


> This is not a criticism of OF, he is a very sharp dresser and can put a good looking rig together, but I would not call his style Trad. If you are not concerned with looking Trad please disregard this comment.


Yeah, I know several of his pictures are probably non-trad or just slightly trad leaning. I'm not a Trad purist as I wear more 'modern' looking stuff in particular environments/events. Obviously this is a trad forum so I appreciate the comment

I have a VERY slim build so slim clothing tends to look better onme. Unfortunately, a lot of trad normal fit stuff looks ridiculous on me because the shirts are baggy around the biceps, back, etc and it looks like I'm swimming in the pants. Slim stuff on me doesn't look slim/sprayed on - it looks like I'm wearing a normal fit.

BTW OCBD, I've found your website to have some great clothing inspiration


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

YonderMTN - Thank you!


----------



## kendallr88

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> YonderMTN - Thank you!


Uniform! Nice look, Ox.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Vacation highlights from the past week:


----------



## kendallr88

gamma68 said:


> Vacation highlights from the past week:


Smooth!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Look at that roll...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Vacation highlights from the past week:


You absolutely nailed both looks!


----------



## orange fury

More trad than the past couple weeks:




Attempt at a full shot (I'll do a better one later):


PRL patch madras sportcoat - PRL shirt - PRL linen/cotton/silk pants - AE Mora 2.0's in bourbon - Jack Spade navy silk knit - Hamilton Brandon on NATO (unseen)

edit: interesting note on the pants, they're a 61/24/15 blend of linen/silk/cotton- I've never seen a combo like that with the weird percentages. That said, this is my first time wearing them, and they're ridiculously comfortable. I have a second pair in navy, these will get worn often.


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> You absolutely nailed both looks!


+1... great look! details on that first jacket please


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for your nice comments, fellas.

sskim, the jacket is a Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue, purchased a couple years ago. I swapped out the black plastic buttons for smoked MOP. Not sure if the jacket is still available.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your nice comments, fellas.
> 
> sskim, the jacket is a Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue, purchased a couple years ago. I swapped out the black plastic buttons for smoked MOP. Not sure if the jacket is still available.


It's not, I've looked


----------



## kendallr88

Is it trad to wear jeans?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

kendallr88 said:


> Is it trad to wear jeans?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fuse is lit and the flame races toward a very big pile of dynamite.

My humble answer is, yes, as there are many pictures of Trad and Ivy men and women in the '30s- '60s wearing jeans. Ivy League college kids in the '50s (my default for "what is hard-core Trad / Ivy") wore them regularly. But I know many disagree.

Oh, and I like your Chukkas.


----------



## LeeLo

kendallr88 said:


> Is it trad to wear jeans?


_IMHO_

Are jeans trad by themselves? No.

Can they look good with other trad options like an OCBD and desert boots? Yes. As long as they are not skinny jeans or artificially distressed.


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> The fuse is lit and the flame races toward a very big pile of dynamite.
> 
> My humble answer is, yes, as there are many pictures of Trad and Ivy men and women in the '30s- '60s wearing jeans. Ivy League college kids in the '50s (my default for "what is hard-core Trad / Ivy") wore them regularly. But I know many disagree.
> 
> Oh, and I like your Chukkas.


Thank you for the compliment, I know many despise jeans.... I still like them and probably always will

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

LeeLo said:


> _IMHO_
> 
> Are jeans trad by themselves? No.
> 
> Can they look good with other trad options like an OCBD and desert boots? Yes. As long as they are not skinny jeans or artificially distressed.


Thank you for the assessment, I happen to fall in that category today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Thanks for your nice comments, fellas.
> 
> sskim, the jacket is a Uniqlo Premium French Linen jacket in blue, purchased a couple years ago. I swapped out the black plastic buttons for smoked MOP. Not sure if the jacket is still available.


It's not  I figured it was the Uniqlo one. It looks fantastic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

I posted earlier, but here's a full shot:


and a lifestyle shot:


PRL patch madras - PRL shirt - PRL linen/silk/cotton pants - AE Mora 2.0 - Jack Spade knit - Hamilton Brandon on NATO - LE surcingle - Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewterers cup


----------



## kendallr88

Nothing special here today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

Lot's of great Summer outfits here lately; gamma68, kendallr88, OF.

kendallr88, can you tell me about that bow tie from today??


----------



## kendallr88

Triathlete said:


> Lot's of great Summer outfits here lately; gamma68, kendallr88, OF.
> 
> kendallr88, can you tell me about that bow tie from today??


Thank you, it's Ralph Lauren from a sample sale at my previous employer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

kendallr88 said:


> Nothing special here today.


Except a perfectly tied bowtie. Mine never come out that nice.


----------



## JDL II

18th birthday dinner with my 2 best friends.










I am wearing a

- thrifted seersucker sport coat (it's 3/2 roll but darted. Patch pockets too)

- Mercer and Sons white OCBD

- Bills Khakis M3

- BB Argyle Socks

- Vintage MiUSA Bass bucks

- Smathers and Branson Needlepoint belt

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> Except a perfectly tied bowtie. Mine never come out that nice.


Thank you, I try to get them to wear it doesn't look like a pre tied bow.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

JDL II said:


> 18th birthday dinner with my 2 best friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am wearing a
> 
> - thrifted seersucker sport coat (it's 3/2 roll but darted. Patch pockets too)
> 
> - Mercer and Sons white OCBD
> 
> - Bills Khakis M3
> 
> - BB Argyle Socks
> 
> - Vintage MiUSA Bass bucks
> 
> - Smathers and Branson Needlepoint belt
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great look, most 18 year olds have no clue about ocbd shirts, especially ones from Mercer and sons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjo_1

JDL II said:


> 18th birthday dinner with my 2 best friends./QUOTE]
> 
> I don't post here much these days, but it was worth logging in to let you know this looks fantastic.


----------



## JDL II

mjo_1 said:


> JDL II said:
> 
> 
> 
> 18th birthday dinner with my 2 best friends./QUOTE]
> 
> I don't post here much these days, but it was worth logging in to let you know this looks fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much sir. Means a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## JDL II

kendallr88 said:


> Great look, most 18 year olds have no clue about ocbd shirts, especially ones from Mercer and sons.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Blame the fellas at the reddit page /r/NavyBlazer ha. They got me hooked on all things trad/prep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

JDL II said:


> Blame the fellas at the reddit page /r/NavyBlazer ha. They got me hooked on all things trad/prep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha Reddit is a whole other level to keep track of.


----------



## mjo_1

sskim3 said:


> Haha Reddit is a whole other level to keep track of.


Ha, agreed. It can become a total wormhole if you let it, but I much prefer its format.


----------



## bignilk

Sunski shades
Gitman madras
Nautica shorts
CVOs

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## mjo_1

Fading Fast said:


> The fuse is lit and the flame races toward a very big pile of dynamite.


You're not kidding. This topic is right up there with the "Most trad dog" and "trad car" threads. Proceed with caution.

My own view: I'm not a 1962 reenactor. I like trad elements and jeans on occasion. They can coexist.

(bonus: Jeep Grand Wagoneer and yellow lab)


----------



## bloogy

I've been a long time lurker on Ask Andy (almost three years) but have never posted a clothing pic. This seemed like a good place to start.

BB patchwork madras
J Press ring belt
PRL flat front shorts
not seen: ancient Orvis beefroll camp mocs

You may have lately encountered this picture elsewhere, in which instance you'll know who I am but the AAAC platform will not let me change my username here to that one. If this goes well, I'll try posting again sooner...


----------



## mjo_1

^Looks great! Love your tumblr.


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Not trad but...

Downtown Indy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

RLP polo, JCrew cotton madras ring belt and seersucker shorts, Timex Weekender.


----------



## Drew4au

Tropical weight, my heinie. Press suit and tie. Brooks no-iron. Experimenting with tan shoes and wishing I'd opted for Uber Black. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Some people wear "Ralph"; I wear "Leon Leonwood".


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> I posted earlier, but here's a full shot:
> 
> and a lifestyle shot:
> 
> PRL patch madras - PRL shirt - PRL linen/silk/cotton pants - AE Mora 2.0 - Jack Spade knit - Hamilton Brandon on NATO - LE surcingle - Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewterers cup


Splendid madras!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Saturday morning coffee run.


----------



## Reuben

Best picture I could manage:



















Oxxford hopsack blazer, Ben Silver pinpoint BD, Robert Talbot tie, Bill's khakis, American Trench socks, AE pennies


----------



## CornoUltimo

J Press Suit, BB OCBD, Polo tie


----------



## LeeLo

BB blazer, tie, and shirt. 
LE Khakis
AE Patriots

The shirt is a pink uni-stripe. I'm becoming very fond of it.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

LeeLo - Killer shirt/tie combo. I am a big fan of the pink uni-stripe.


----------



## LeeLo

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> LeeLo - Killer shirt/tie combo. I am a big fan of the pink uni-stripe.


Thanks, OCBD. I especially like your combo today as well. Quintessential Ivy.

That tie you're sporting is a favorite of mine. I found one at the thrift store just like it a few months back. Unfortunately, it obtained an odd odor (the best way I can describe it - smelled like a Dr.'s office). Try as I might, I could not get it out and I had to get rid of the tie because it drove me nuts. I hope I find another one just like it at a reasonable price sometime down the line. It bears repeating a relevant phrase that I first noticed on your blog, I believe it originally came from Ensiferous - "One is none. Two is one. the third is a spare." Wise words.


----------



## Conservative87

LeeLo and OCBD, great combinations the both of you! Are you both wearing the 1818 Madison sack in your photos?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Conservative 87 - Thank you. I am wearing an old Brooks Wash'n'Wear suit jacket turned blazer.


----------



## DCR

Love the suit. Any details?



CornoUltimo said:


> J Press Suit, BB OCBD, Polo tie


----------



## CornoUltimo

DCR said:


> Love the suit. Any details?


Its a J Press San Fransisco era suit purchased via ebay about 6 months ago. It's in a nice lightweight wool, and the pants have a crazy high rise.


----------



## LeeLo

Conservative87 said:


> LeeLo and OCBD, great combinations the both of you! Are you both wearing the 1818 Madison sack in your photos?


It's an old '346' blazer from a time before the 346 line was exclusively made for the outlets. Only tags are this and a union tag. Anybody know what time period this is from?


----------



## LeeLo

Conservative87 said:


> LeeLo and OCBD, great combinations the both of you! Are you both wearing the 1818 Madison sack in your photos?


It's an old '346' blazer from a time before the 346 line was exclusively made for the outlets. Only tags are this and a union tag. Anybody know what time period this is from?


----------



## Natty Beau

I think I have the same blazer--nice! I've used this source before: https://thriftygent.com/how-to-thrift-deciphering-brooks-brothers-labels/



LeeLo said:


> It's an old '346' blazer from a time before the 346 line was exclusively made for the outlets. Only tags are this and a union tag. Anybody know what time period this is from?


----------



## gamma68

Trad casual...



Lacoste polo shirt (pink)
Vintage JAB patchwork madras shorts
Sperry CVO sneakers


----------



## LeeLo

Natty Beau said:


> I think I have the same blazer--nice! I've used this source before: https://thriftygent.com/how-to-thrift-deciphering-brooks-brothers-labels/


Thanks for the link! Looks like its from the 70's.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## Natty Beau

LeeLo said:


> Thanks for the link! Looks like its from the 70's.


They don't make 'em like they used to, am I right?


----------



## Ensiferous

sskim3, Pappa, and fred johnson - thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## LeeLo

Natty Beau said:


> They don't make 'em like they used to, am I right?


Amen to that! It's my workhorse blazer. Love that thing.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## sskim3

Panama Bob Cuenca Hat
Gant lightweight ocbd 
JAB navy seersucker pants
AE La Salle


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^Great rumpled OCBD with a rumpled collar roll to match. Love it.


----------



## kendallr88

The chipotle bowls are going straight to my midsection..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Working from home in melting New York City

Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Linen
Pants: Old Navy cotton linen
Belt: J.Crew
Shoes: Old Navy Chambray sneakers
Socks: Wigwam Cypress (becoming my favorite summer sock - good marled look, lightweight cotton with some nylon to keep its shape


----------



## gamma68

^ A nice summer look, FF. Baird McNutt linen is real good stuff.

Only one suggestion: lose the socks. It's summer!


----------



## Reuben




----------



## drlivingston

Reuben said:


>


That Orvis shirt is awesome!


----------



## Reuben

drlivingston said:


> That Orvis shirt is awesome!


Love the Orvis short-sleeved madrases, about the only thing I wear during the worst couple months of summer.


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben, awesome "patina" on the camp mocs.


----------



## orange fury

From last Friday, forgot to post but figured y'all might enjoy it:


seen: PRL cotton sack - Brooks ocbd/bow tie - PRL Oxford cloth pants - Hamilton Jazzmaster

unseen: Belted Cow American flag surcingle - AE 1776 spectators


----------



## August West

orange fury said:


> From last Friday, forgot to post but figured y'all might enjoy it:


Great Look all around OF. Is that coat a recent purchase? I'm looking for something just like it.


----------



## orange fury

August West said:


> Great Look all around OF. Is that coat a recent purchase? I'm looking for something just like it.


Yes- it's a PRL 3/2 triple patch cotton chino sack. I bought it NWT off eBay, i think its a current style (the "Hampton")


----------



## August West

orange fury said:


> Yes- it's a PRL 3/2 triple patch cotton chino sack. I bought it NWT off eBay, i think its a current style (the "Hampton")


Thanks. Can't seem to find anything currently in stock online. Will keep checking.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> Reuben, awesome "patina" on the camp mocs.


Thanks! I feel like I've barely even starting breaking them in. That chrompak leather is tough!


----------



## LeeLo

Stripes on stripes on stripes


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## Fading Fast

^^^ I like that the patchwork is all in the same tonal family. When they aren't, it is a bit jarring to my eye.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ^^^ I like that the patchwork is all in the same tonal family. When they aren't, it is a bit jarring to my eye.


Thanks, FF. I know what you mean about the jarring nature of some patchwork madras. I think Brooks Brothers (the maker of the shirt I'm wearing) has offered some of the best color palates for its patchwork shirts/shorts/pants.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, FF. I know what you mean about the jarring nature of some patchwork madras. I think Brooks Brothers (the maker of the shirt I'm wearing) has offered some of the best color palates for its patchwork shirts/shorts/pants.


Your shirt, IMHO, isn't the GTH that a lot of patchwork is.

It's funny you say that about BB, as I think when it comes to socks, they totally miss color tone feel and subtlety in general. There is something cartoonish about many of their pattern / colored / casual socks; whereas, Paul Stuart and others will do, say, a similar argyle, but with a better feel for tone and touch so that the sock has an elegance that BB's usually don't.


----------



## gamma68

* Corbin 3/2 madras jacket
* Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD, ribbon belt
* Rooster Moygashel Irish linen tie
* J Crew linen pocket square
* Lands' End chinos
* Bass Pasadena White bucks


----------



## xcubbies

gamma68 said:


> * Corbin 3/2 madras jacket
> * Vintage Brooks Brothers yellow OCBD, ribbon belt
> * Rooster Moygashel Irish linen tie
> * J Crew linen pocket square
> * Lands' End chinos
> * Bass Pasadena White bucks


Very nice...very Professor Harold Hill.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Brooks Bros Irish linen shirt
Orvis Ultimate Khakis
Bass bucks


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## shadoman

Suit: BB
Shirt: VH
Tie: HSM
Shoes: JM


----------



## orange fury

Past couple days. Thursday:


Seen: J Crew suit - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - RL shirt - Hamilton Jazzmaster
Unseen: AE Nathans - JAB belt

Friday (for the olympics opening- full-metal 'Merica):






RL seersucker 3/2 jacket - Brooks ocbd - Vineyard Vines bow tie - RL chinos - AE 1776's - Timex Weekender - Belted Cow surcingle - Hot Sox socks


----------



## Oldsport

OF - Nice.

Can I ask what industry you work in?


----------



## orange fury

Triathlete said:


> OF - Nice.
> 
> Can I ask what industry you work in?


Thanks! I'm in financial services- PM me if you're interested in more detail


----------



## CornoUltimo

]


----------



## jzhang0368

Casual


----------



## Tempest

orange fury said:


> Friday (for the olympics opening- full-metal 'Merica):


Wow, that actually works surprisingly well for theme-dressing. I wish the socks were RWB argyles or something.
Wait, is everyone doing this color scheme intentionally or subconsciously?


----------



## orange fury

Tempest said:


> Wow, that actually works surprisingly well for theme-dressing. I wish the socks were RWB argyles or something.
> Wait, is everyone doing this color scheme intentionally or subconsciously?


Haha thanks- personally, I wear tons of red/white/blue during the summer (I wear Nantucket reds more than khaki chinos between Memorial Day and Labor Day), but for stuff like the olympics, I binge on the 'Merica theme.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Nickyn810

Nice watch


----------



## FLMike

Nickyn810 said:


> Nice watch


who are you talking to?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from this week and last.


----------



## Hockey Tom

Ensiferous said:


>


Great tie! Do you have any details on it?


----------



## Ensiferous

Hockey Tom said:


> Great tie! Do you have any details on it?


Thanks Hockey Tom, it is an old Kenneth Gordon tie, from Naw'lens.


----------



## crispyfresh

oxford cloth button down said:


> A few from this week and last.


What tote is that? Nice...


----------



## FLMike

Norman Hilton linen 3/2 sack
LE bengal stripe PPBD
BB tie
Bills Khakis M2
Alden color 8 tassels
Southern Proper pocket square (stepping outside my confort zone today with a PS)


----------



## jimw

That is a very good look, Mike - the linen sack is nice & seasonally appropriate - is that a herringbone weave?

JW


----------



## FJW

orange fury said:


> Friday (for the olympics opening- full-metal 'Merica):


I would have never thought to pair a seersucker jacket with Nantucket Reds. But I will now.

Thanks


----------



## FLMike

jimw said:


> That is a very good look, Mike - the linen sack is nice & seasonally appropriate - is that a herringbone weave?
> 
> JW


Thanks. Yes, it is a kind of slubby herringbone weave. Courtesy of Tweedy Don, by the way.


----------



## fred johnson

FL,
Now thats a nice looking jacket!


----------



## conductor

Today:


----------



## Billax

Handsome look Conductor! Uncommon to see a 3 roll 2 jacket with darts, though they don't interfere much with the pattern. Pleasing outfit.


----------



## FLMike

fred johnson said:


> FL,
> Now thats a nice looking jacket!


Thank you, sir.


----------



## orange fury

Billax said:


> Handsome look Conductor! Uncommon to see a 3 roll 2 jacket with darts, though they don't interfere much with the pattern. Pleasing outfit.


Though their tradliness could certainly be debated, Ralph Lauren does this with most of their jackets. I have several sport coats (corduroy, seersucker, and chino, to name a few) that are 3/2, triple patch, and have darts.

also, fwiw, it's nice to see you posting again!


----------



## CornoUltimo

]
This morning for church
It was no intention of mine to wear the same pattern tie as Conductor, oh well.


----------



## Fading Fast

^ Really nice CU (great collar roll) - whose pants are those?


----------



## CornoUltimo

Fading Fast said:


> ^ Really nice CU (great collar roll) - whose pants are those?


They're LE chinos in stone, I think they're the classic fit model.


----------



## Fading Fast

Thank you - they look really good. They are the perfect "stone" color and have just enough wear to look comfortable but still neat.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

E,
Very Nice and well matched. Please identify the jacket.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks fred.

It is a mid 60s vintage from Raleigh Haberdasher, Washington, D.C.

The vendor that supplied Raleigh's is unknown, at least to me.


----------



## Drew4au

Long day at work. Press all the way home.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

A languid Michigan afternoon in August.

J Press
Polo


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Past couple days. Thursday:
> 
> Seen: J Crew suit - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - RL shirt - Hamilton Jazzmaster
> Unseen: AE Nathans - JAB belt
> 
> Friday (for the olympics opening- full-metal 'Merica):
> 
> RL seersucker 3/2 jacket - Brooks ocbd - Vineyard Vines bow tie - RL chinos - AE 1776's - Timex Weekender - Belted Cow surcingle - Hot Sox socks


Really great stuff!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Working from home in melting New York City
> 
> Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Linen
> Pants: Old Navy cotton linen
> Belt: J.Crew
> Shoes: Old Navy Chambray sneakers
> Socks: Wigwam Cypress (becoming my favorite summer sock - good marled look, lightweight cotton with some nylon to keep its shape


Well, this defines summer! Well done!!!!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Well, this defines summer! Well done!!!!


Thank you sir. As every day for over a week has been in the 90s, with nearly matching humidity, all my linen and summer-wear has been getting quite a work out.

And I love your bowtie and shirt combo above (that is a really sharp bowtie).


----------



## gamma68

Southern Tide cotton polo, BB ribbon belt, Nobby Clothes Shop Breton red shorts.


----------



## Fading Fast

Another iteration of my summer "uniform."

*Shirt:* J.Crew Baird McNutt Linen (they do linen really well and these shirts, I own this one and a pink one, have been my go-to shirt this super-warm summer)

*Pants*: Old Navy chinos (on sale, which happens quite frequently, these are outstanding value, all cotton and they hold up well, no Bill's Khakis, but oddly, I get complimented on them regularly)

*Belt*: J.Crew

*Shoes*: Toms Espadrilles (always like to fire up espadrille haters )

You might notice a similarly to my last WAYWT post - this is why I only post occasionally, as I don't have that much variety and don't want to bore all of you.


----------



## Himself

^^^

I like seeing the espadrilles again. They were popular around SoCal in the 80s, among preppy types and everyone else. Thom McAn then, at $8-10 practically disposable. Also cheapies from Tijuana.


----------



## Fading Fast

Himself said:


> ^^^
> 
> I like seeing the espadrilles again. They were popular around SoCal in the 80s, among preppy types and everyone else. Thom McAn then, at $8-10 practically disposable. Also cheapies from Tijuana.


Mine are Tom's acquired at one of its frequent sales for (my guess) about $30, which is the equivalent of the Thom McAn's $8-10 in the '80s price - and just as disposable. I get two to three summers of medium wear out of them and then they are shot.


----------



## JDL II

With bills m3 chinos and Weejuns down below.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiger

stcolumba said:


> A languid Michigan afternoon in August.
> 
> J Press
> Polo


Summer perfection!


----------



## Tiger

Ensiferous said:


>


The sport coat is uniquely elegant; haven't seen anything quite like it!


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday. Slightly more narrow lapel than I would prefer, but I've had this jacket for a couple years and don't really want to run out and get another linen DB:


Seen: Calvin Klein linen DB sportcoat - Hamilton shirt - Hart Schaffer Marx tie - PRL chinos - Kent Wang pocket square

Unseen: Vineyard Vines ribbon belt - AE 1776's - Bulova watch


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, really nice rig and I wouldn't let that lapel bother you at all - it's not silly skinny and the proportions look good on you.


----------



## williamson

Ensiferous, your posting (48403) shows (among other things) how well certain greens and blues go together - a very pleasing colour combination!


----------



## Ensiferous

Tiger and williamson, thank you.


OF, I like your DB composition.


----------



## Reuben

* Haspel sack

* Willis & Geiger OCBD

* Chipp raw silk repp

* PRL snuff suede belt

* Bill's shell cloth M1's

* J.Crew mermaid socks

* Buday rough-out bluchers


----------



## Rondazzle

Reuben said:


> * Haspel sack
> 
> * Willis & Geiger OCBD
> 
> * Chipp raw silk repp
> 
> * PRL snuff suede belt
> 
> * Bill's shell cloth M1's
> 
> * J.Crew mermaid socks
> 
> * Buday rough-out bluchers


Great sack, A+


----------



## gamma68

Pics from a getaway weekend:



RLP polo shirt, LeatherMan surcingle belt, BB shorts, Timex Weekender.





BB 3/2 blazer, pink seersucker shirt, ribbon belt; Lands' End chinos; Eastland tassel loafers.



And as a bonus, a 1958 Rolls Royce that was parked in front of our B&B.


----------



## crispyfresh

gamma68 said:


> Pics from a getaway weekend:
> 
> RLP polo shirt, LeatherMan surcingle belt, BB shorts, Timex Weekender.
> 
> BB 3/2 blazer, pink seersucker shirt, ribbon belt; Lands' End chinos; Eastland tassel loafers.
> 
> And as a bonus, a 1958 Rolls Royce that was parked in front of our B&B.


Very nice looks. Who makes the ribbon belt?


----------



## gamma68

crispyfresh said:


> Very nice looks. Who makes the ribbon belt?


Thanks, Crispy. It's by Brooks Brothers.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> Pics from a getaway weekend:
> 
> RLP polo shirt, LeatherMan surcingle belt, BB shorts, Timex Weekender.
> 
> BB 3/2 blazer, pink seersucker shirt, ribbon belt; Lands' End chinos; Eastland tassel loafers.
> 
> And as a bonus, a 1958 Rolls Royce that was parked in front of our B&B.


Sweet ride and good looking rig.


----------



## HerrDavid

Fantastic stuff. What's the vintage on the Press chambray? (I'm assuming it's chambray.)



Drew4au said:


> Long day at work. Press all the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday night. Brooks Bros shirt and tie.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Yesterday. Slightly more narrow lapel than I would prefer, but I've had this jacket for a couple years and don't really want to run out and get another linen DB:
> 
> Seen: Calvin Klein linen DB sportcoat - Hamilton shirt - Hart Schaffer Marx tie - PRL chinos - Kent Wang pocket square
> 
> Unseen: Vineyard Vines ribbon belt - AE 1776's - Bulova watch


OF: Wow!!!!!

And, thank you, Tiger, for the kind comment.


----------



## Tiger

orange fury said:


> Yesterday. Slightly more narrow lapel than I would prefer, but I've had this jacket for a couple years and don't really want to run out and get another linen DB:
> 
> 
> Seen: Calvin Klein linen DB sportcoat - Hamilton shirt - Hart Schaffer Marx tie - PRL chinos - Kent Wang pocket square
> 
> Unseen: Vineyard Vines ribbon belt - AE 1776's - Bulova watch


Don't give the lapels a second thought - the sport coat looks superb!


----------



## stcolumba

Monday, the mid day cuppa. Wishing I were back in West Michigan at the White Lake Lighthouse.


----------



## Drew4au

HerrDavid said:


> Fantastic stuff. What's the vintage on the Press chambray? (I'm assuming it's chambray.)


Got it during the-end-of-season sale last year. Same jacket is 70% off now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YoungClayB

From yesterday:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
YoungClayB, you look to be a man with a clear purpose, with his eye on the ball and a bounce in his step. Great rig...the tie really makes it work exceptionally well! :thumbs-up:


----------



## HerrDavid

Thanks for the response -- I've had my eye on that coat (both this year and last)! I see that in real life the blue is more grey-ish than it appeared on the Press website. A good thing, in my view.

How are the shoulders?



Drew4au said:


> Got it during the-end-of-season sale last year. Same jacket is 70% off now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Oxxford hopsack blazer

Brooks Brothers OCBD

J. Press raw silk tie

Suit Supply navy suede belt

Bill's M1s

Carmina navy suede pennies


----------



## drlivingston

I am loving that collar on the shirt, Reuben. Simply a classic rig with a bit of panache.


----------



## stcolumba

The ubiquitous and voluminous Brooks Bros OCBD with the unfused collar. (Much too expensive for what it is.) And, an old BB tie.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Alexander Chile

Not as trad as many of you but trying to


----------



## eagle2250

^^A good effort overall, Alexander Chile, but I will offer a couple observations regarding your tie. The knot seems to be overly prominent, extending almost halfway down over your chest and the edges of your tie blade seem to be struggling to escape confinement behind the lapels of your jacket. You might want to consider a tighter knot and more carefully tuck your tie behind your jacket lapels.

PS: Welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oldsport

I love this! Is that a Blue OCBD or Chambary shirt? I cannot tell.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Reuben

Ensiferous said:


>


Nice bag:


----------



## Drew4au

Ensiferous said:


>


Is that the original briefcase? If so, that's an excellent packing job. I can't seem to fit much into mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drew4au

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Late-summer Liberty with a smidgen of Drake's.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Drew4au said:


> Is that the original briefcase? If so, that's an excellent packing job. I can't seem to fit much into mine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you addressed your question to the wrong person. That was Reuben's bag with the shirts in it.


----------



## Ensiferous

Drew4au said:


> Is that the original briefcase? If so, that's an excellent packing job. I can't seem to fit much into mine.


Drew4au, in my case, I also carried a Maxpedition MPB in khaki color. That, along with the Filson 257, hold all my gear for a weekend. I find the 257 can be loaded beyond what it appears to be capable of. And if I'm driving, the suits/dress trousers/jackets stay on hangers. Long trips also employ an Orvis rolling duffle.

My luggage doesn't match. It's all purpose-selected. Sometimes one of my alpine backpacks gets put to luggage use too. Whatever works...


----------



## Hay Fever

Brooks Brothers
O'Connell's
Sebago


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


>


Great blazer. Where from?


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday morning: Maize 'n Blue on J Press button down.


----------



## Ensiferous

Reuben said:


> Nice bag:


:biggrin:


----------



## Ensiferous

katch said:


> Great blazer. Where from?


Thanks, all I know about it is that it was purchased from a Philadelphia haberdasher in the mid-1960s.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks, all I know about it is that it was purchased from a Philadelphia haberdasher in the mid-1960s.


Well if it's a 40L and becomes redundant in your wardrobe, you have a taker!!


----------



## Fading Fast

katch said:


> Well if it's a 40L and becomes redundant in your wardrobe, you have a taker!!


As a fellow 40L, I have to ask, have you noticed less stores carrying _long _sizes for sport coats and suits like I have been? It's very frustrating to see this trend.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

I hope everyone had a nice Labor Day. I did, along with my spouse and Edsel and Eleanor Ford.



RLP polo shirt, Leather Man surcingle belt, unbranded madras shorts.

Edsel: Dorfman bucket hat
Eleanor: Vineyard Vines cap


----------



## orange fury

From Friday (College Colors Day, to celebrate the start of college football):


Seen: PRL cotton sack - Brooks OCBD - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - Kent Wang linen square - Hamilton Jazzmaster - bow tie/natty champ ring from my alma mater

Unseen: white and orange Hilfiger argyle socks - Walkover bucks

no pics, but this weekend was mostly Chubbies, polos, and Sperrys for Labor Day weekend with some friends.


----------



## katch

Fading Fast said:


> As a fellow 40L, I have to ask, have you noticed less stores carrying _long _sizes for sport coats and suits like I have been? It's very frustrating to see this trend.


totally. Seems like long is starting at 42 nowadays.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

katch said:


> totally. Seems like long is starting at 42 nowadays.


As a 37L, you both have my condolences. Even when you find a long, the button stance is way too high.


----------



## Fading Fast

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> As a 37L, you both have my condolences. Even when you find a long, the button stance is way too high.


Thank you. Over the years, I've seen 39 and even 38 longs, but never a 37 long - you sir, must be stuck in the very expensive world of MTM.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you. Over the years, I've seen 39 and even 38 longs, but never a 37 long - you sir, must be stuck in the very expensive world of MTM.


I make due with 38L or the rare 37R and a good tailor.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> I make due with 38L or the rare 37R and a good tailor.


37S is my size. It is not an envious position to be in either. Always looking for sport coats in this size.

17" shoulder and 28.5" length.


----------



## Fading Fast

All this discussion about how hard it is to find "longs" or "shorts" in sport coats - and how it is getting harder every year as companies seem to drop the L or S option - welled up in my head and caused me to pull the trigger today on 40L J.Crew "English" Tweed herringbone sport coat that - and this was the absolute cincher - is partially lined so I'm hoping it's less warm when I "layer it up."

Here's the link in case you care (I ordered the "classic grey"): https://www.jcrew.com/mens_category...C8778.jsp?color_name=classic-grey-herringbone


----------



## Fading Fast

In what will probably be the last summer outfit post of the season - as I really don't vary enough, so I need fall to come to show something a bit more interesting - today's attempt encountered some technical difficulties.

Start with the fact that we only have two full length mirrors in the apartment and both are from 1928 (original to the apartment) and on the back of our bathrooms' doors. Hence, clarity from the mirror and lighting are both challenges.

To help address that, I took a separate shot of the shirt since it doesn't show up well at all in the full on shot.

The absolutely only thing modestly interesting about today's outfit is that it is all Old Navy except for the belt and socks.

5-pocket pants (think jeans and chinos had a child), chambray shirt and chambray sneakers - all Old Navy

Belt - J.Crew

Socks - Wigwam Cypress cotton socks - my favorite summer sock

Again, sorry for the bad lighting issues, still thought an overall-rig shot helps


The shirt in good light - a decent Chambray for the money (which is all but free since it came from Old Navy on sale)


My favorite socks from Wigwam and, no kidding, $13 Chambray sneakers from Old Navy that are now in their third season


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

I'm light of the conversation yesterday - today's jacket is likely a 38R (not tagged). It's been taken in and I'm thinking today I need half an inch added to the sleeves. It's short on the body (where I'm most in need of a long) but for summer coats I think that's ok.

3/2 pincord sack from Perlis, a company with which I'm not familiar. They seem comparable to Haspel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Casual Friday:







All-Business Tuesday:


----------



## stcolumba

Friday. A Brooks Bros shirt at 'bucks.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ still rockin' the collar roll. Well done as always.


----------



## orange fury

A few from the week. Yesterday:




Brooks OCBD/tie - J Crew suit - AE Warwicks - Lamy Al-Star

Today:




PRL sportcoat/chinos - Brooks ocbd - Beau Ties Ltd tie - AE McTavish - Senator President


----------



## Reuben

* J.Press 3/2 sack with patch pockets and Benson & Clegg equestrian buttons

* Willis & Geiger PPBD

* Talbott repp stripe

* Seiko Alpinist

* (unseen) generic white linen PS

* (unseen) PRL pewter and snuff suede belt

* Bill's M1's

* Pantherella fair isle

* Allen Edmonds snuff suede Dundees


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> A few from the week. Yesterday:
> 
> Brooks OCBD/tie - J Crew suit - AE Warwicks - Lamy Al-Star
> 
> Today:
> 
> PRL sportcoat/chinos - Brooks ocbd - Beau Ties Ltd tie - AE McTavish - Senator President


Liking the bow!


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> * J.Press 3/2 sack with patch pockets and Benson & Clegg equestrian buttons
> 
> * Willis & Geiger PPBD
> 
> * Talbott repp stripe
> 
> * Seiko Alpinist
> 
> * (unseen) generic white linen PS
> 
> * (unseen) PRL pewter and snuff suede belt
> 
> * Bill's M1's
> 
> * Pantherella fair isle
> 
> * Allen Edmonds snuff suede Dundees


Yup! This is the look! Stripes on stripes is always a winner in my book.

And, thank you, Fading Fast for your kind words.


----------



## MythReindeer

Radio Free Eurasia said:


> 3/2 pincord sack from Perlis, a company with which I'm not familiar. They seem comparable to Haspel?


Perlis is a store (or set of stores, as the case is now) in New Orleans. It's something of an institution in the Crescent City. They do have a house line of products but I assume they contract with clothing companies for that. I defended my dissertation in a seersucker suit I bought at Perlis, as did a buddy of mine, and another buddy got married in one. If you are ever in New Orleans, I recommend a visit. https://www.perlis.com/


----------



## Orgetorix

Brooks Brothers, head to toe.


----------



## Radio Free Eurasia

MythReindeer said:


> Perlis is a store (or set of stores, as the case is now) in New Orleans. It's something of an institution in the Crescent City. They do have a house line of products but I assume they contract with clothing companies for that. I defended my dissertation in a seersucker suit I bought at Perlis, as did a buddy of mine, and another buddy got married in one. If you are ever in New Orleans, I recommend a visit. https://www.perlis.com/


Thank you for the info. I don't know that I'll ever be in New Orleans but I at least am closer now to the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## stcolumba

From Monday. I actually like Monday! Best day of the week.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## CornoUltimo

]


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## fred johnson

LeeLo,
Clean, basic by the book Ivy; well done!


----------



## fred johnson

gamma,
very nice, love the basic tassles, can't get the bass ones in my size.


----------



## Ensiferous

What my great grandfather was wearing in 1895:



And my submission for the day:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Sartorial tree followed by sartorial apple


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


> What my great grandfather was wearing in 1895:
> 
> 
> 
> And my submission for the day:


Your great grandfather has a fantastic mustache.


----------



## fred johnson

Sorry E, separate club collar trumps you... good looking guy!


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Sartorial tree followed by sartorial apple


FF, thank you.



orange fury said:


> Your great grandfather has a fantastic mustache.


OF, thanks, the man had an epic 'stache, to be sure.



fred johnson said:


> Sorry E, separate club collar trumps you... good looking guy!


fred, you are absolutely right! :biggrin:


----------



## gamma68

It's the first day of Autumn, but it will reach 87 degrees here, so...



Brooks Brothers seersucker shirt and ribbon belt, Ralph Lauren Polo white shorts.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Gamma, 
have you been dropping weight? Nice rig...looking great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Gamma,
> have you been dropping weight? Nice rig...looking great! :thumbs-up:


Thanks! No to the weight question. If anything, I could lose a couple pounds to get back to where I was. Too many gluttonous meals over the summer.


----------



## corwinjames

stcolumba said:


> From Monday. I actually like Monday! Best day of the week.


I agree. Most productive day anyways.


----------



## indieprep




----------



## adept

Greetings old friends, wishing everyone a great Sunday and upcoming week...

Rig for church this morning. Thought I'd wear a nice light colored 3/2 RLP jacket I thrifted, with cream colored trousers to go with the pink linen shirt. But, just because it's sunny doesn't mean it's Spring. So, I went with a darker jacket and British khaki Orvis chinos.

(Sorry, been out of the loop and did not take quite as much care with the pics. Haven't changed the date on the watch lately, either...LOL)

P.S. Everyone looks great, as always.


----------



## Odradek

This morning.
Maybe a little early in the year.
Thrifted sport coat from DAKS.
New Cordings waistcoat from their summer sale.
Tweed tie by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin.

Button down shirt a little out of place perhaps.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A magnificent pairing of colors, textures and fabric patterns...perfectly done, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## sskim3

Odradek said:


> This morning.
> Maybe a little early in the year.
> Thrifted sport coat from DAKS.
> New Cordings waistcoat from their summer sale.
> Tweed tie by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin.
> 
> Button down shirt a little out of place perhaps.


Never too early


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


>


This is really nice, adept. Please tell us about your jacket and shoes.


----------



## adept

> This is really nice, adept. Please tell us about your jacket and shoes.​


Thank you, gamma...

Thrifted shoes and jacket in 2015, $20 and $8, respectively. The shoes say Beecher Wright Arch Preservers. Internet search pops up just 'Wright Arch Preserver', trademarked out of Boston in 1930. I think these are later, probably from the 50's, 60's, or later still. When I bought them they were in near perfect condition, looking as if they had just been expertly re-soled. I love the fit and color, could well be the finest shoes I've ever owned.

The jacket is Oscar de la Renta, good quality, stout fabric, fits reasonably well. The condition suggests it is not that old, but could also be a case of good preservation. Seems to have some trad-like qualities in appearance.


----------



## blue suede shoes

Odradek said:


> This morning.
> Maybe a little early in the year.
> Thrifted sport coat from DAKS.
> New Cordings waistcoat from their summer sale.
> Tweed tie by Kevin & Howlin of Dublin.
> 
> Button down shirt a little out of place perhaps.


No, your button down shirt is not out of place. Although I prefer a spread collar with a business suit, the button down collar looks very good with your outfit.


----------



## Proclus

Just wanted to show off my new Bellerophon tie from Tweedy:



Also celebrating that it is finally cold enough to where tweed and OCBD



Edit, forgot to mention:

BB OCDB,
J Press tie
Thrifted tweed from Dawahare's (local department store)
LE traditional fit twills
AE park aves
Coach belt


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> Thank you, gamma...
> 
> Thrifted shoes and jacket in 2015, $20 and $8, respectively. The shoes say Beecher Wright Arch Preservers. Internet search pops up just 'Wright Arch Preserver', trademarked out of Boston in 1930. I think these are later, probably from the 50's, 60's, or later still. When I bought them they were in near perfect condition, looking as if they had just been expertly re-soled. I love the fit and color, could well be the finest shoes I've ever owned.


Thanks for the info, adept. Those shoes look great and are making me re-think my aversion to monk straps.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Reuben

Finally fall-ish, so out comes the lightweight fall colors for church:



















J. Press Linen/wool/silk "tweed" sack
BB ecru OCBD
A&F shetland wool tie
PRL snuff suede belt
Bill's M1s 
AE snuff suede Dundees


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from last week.


































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## fred johnson

ox,
Well Done.


----------



## Proclus

Actually from Friday:


----------



## eagle2250

Nicely done, member Proclus, but I must ask...day temps in Kentucky have dropped sufficiently to allow comfortable wear of "the Tweed?"


----------



## gamma68

Images from a Northern Michigan getaway weekend:


----------



## gamma68

More from the Northern Michigan weekend getaway, including my first tweed of the season:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Gamma, that tweed sport coat is perfect: sack, 3/2, swelled edge, herringbone, lapel width and a spot-on fit on you. 

The other picture - the one with your '80s Preppy puffer vest - had me checking that it was you and not OCBD posting. 

Love the Bean (I assume) boots.

Did I mention how great that sport coat is - any details?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Gamma, that tweed sport coat is perfect: sack, 3/2, swelled edge, herringbone, lapel width and a spot-on fit on you.
> 
> The other picture - the one with your '80s Preppy puffer vest - had me checking that it was you and not OCBD posting.
> 
> Love the Bean (I assume) boots.
> 
> Did I mention how great that sport coat is - any details?


Thanks, FF. Yep, those are LLB Maine Hunting Shoes. They were perfect for the muddy roads around the locale.

The jacket is a Deansgate for Blackburn's of Delaware (Ohio). It's one of my favorites.


----------



## Proclus

eagle2250 said:


> Nicely done, member Proclus, but I must ask...day temps in Kentucky have dropped sufficiently to allow comfortable wear of "the Tweed?"


We had a colder, misty spell last week, and my morning ancient philosophy class is in a building that they continued to air condition so I needed a blanket in the form of a jacket.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Gentlemen,

After reading AAAC and these fora for many years, inspired by you all, I have finally decided to take the plunge. While I hope my lurking has taught me most of the proper etiquette, I apologize in advance for my inevitable faux pas.

Anyway, on to the photo from earlier this week!










J. Press 3/2 sack
BB shirt, tie and belt
J&M Aristocraft cap toes

Thanks for all of the great posts over the years -- and for now allowing me to participate.

Cheers,

Opposite Saybrook


----------



## CornoUltimo

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> After reading AAAC and these fora for many years, inspired by you all, I have finally decided to take the plunge. While I hope my lurking has taught me most of the proper etiquette, I apologize in advance for my inevitable faux pas.
> 
> Anyway, on to the photo from earlier this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press 3/2 sack
> BB shirt, tie and belt
> J&M Aristocraft cap toes
> 
> Thanks for all of the great posts over the years -- and for now allowing me to participate.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Opposite Saybrook


Very nice, that is an awesome collar roll


----------



## Proclus

I was just about to say the same thing. I gave up myself trying to achieve the perfect roll, but I appreciate it when I see it.


----------



## stcolumba

Proclus said:


> Just wanted to show off my new Bellerophon tie from Tweedy:
> 
> Also celebrating that it is finally cold enough to where tweed and OCBD
> 
> Edit, forgot to mention:
> 
> BB OCDB,
> J Press tie
> Thrifted tweed from Dawahare's (local department store)
> LE traditional fit twills
> AE park aves
> Coach belt


Nice tie!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> After reading AAAC and these fora for many years, inspired by you all, I have finally decided to take the plunge. While I hope my lurking has taught me most of the proper etiquette, I apologize in advance for my inevitable faux pas.
> 
> Anyway, on to the photo from earlier this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press 3/2 sack
> BB shirt, tie and belt
> J&M Aristocraft cap toes
> 
> Thanks for all of the great posts over the years -- and for now allowing me to participate.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Opposite Saybrook


That rig will get you a warm welcome on here any day. Glad to have you posting.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Proclus said:


> Just wanted to show off my new Bellerophon tie from Tweedy:
> 
> Also celebrating that it is finally cold enough to where tweed and OCBD
> 
> 
> 
> Edit, forgot to mention:
> 
> BB OCDB,
> J Press tie
> Thrifted tweed from Dawahare's (local department store)
> LE traditional fit twills
> AE park aves
> Coach belt


Minus the right sleeve length that is a really nice fit on that jacket. Nice contrast with the tie as well. Well done.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Reuben

Ben Silver/Seiko/Talbot/Wrangler/Allen Edmonds


----------



## David_Brotchie

The traddest I've ever been. But a long way to go. Brooks pinpoint button down, Dormeuil tie, Tie Bar pocket handkerchief, Moscot tortoiseshell shades. Terrible slim fit darted MJ Bale blazer.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## David_Brotchie

Reuben said:


> Ben Silver/Seiko/Talbot/Wrangler/Allen Edmonds


Loving this, Reuben. What model Seiko?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## David_Brotchie

oxford cloth button down said:


>


Hitting it out of the park as always, OCBD. Lovely.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## David_Brotchie

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> After reading AAAC and these fora for many years, inspired by you all, I have finally decided to take the plunge. While I hope my lurking has taught me most of the proper etiquette, I apologize in advance for my inevitable faux pas.
> 
> Anyway, on to the photo from earlier this week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press 3/2 sack
> BB shirt, tie and belt
> J&M Aristocraft cap toes
> 
> Thanks for all of the great posts over the years -- and for now allowing me to participate.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Opposite Saybrook


Office wear goal right there. Beautiful, Opposite Saybrook.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

David_Brotchie said:


> Loving this, Reuben. What model Seiko?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Alpinist. Wonderful watch, especially at the price.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Thanks for the warm welcome, gents.










Brooks 3/2 sack
Lands End tie
Brooks shirt, belt
Brooks (AE) pebble longwings


----------



## Oldsport

@gamma68 - and with that, we should put a period on the week. Doesn't get any better.


----------



## Proclus

I love that tie gamma


----------



## Fading Fast

First, remove any thoughts from your mind that this post belongs in the same thread with Gamma's fantastic outfit above (love his tie).

This is just an at-home, Saturday-morning, doing-a-little-work outfit:

Sweatshirt: 100% cotton Old Navy
OCBD: BB Red Fleece (quite a nice heavy weave)
Pants: J.Crew slub-cotton chinos
Socks: Wigwam Cypress (my go-to warmer weather sock)
Shoes: Sperry for J.Crew driving mocs (new and need to get beat up a bit to look better)



Hard to capture, the Red Fleece OCBD is really nice and heavy and the J.Crew chinos have a "slubbier" look than the camera captured.


Shoes to improve when some age / wear starts to shows - they are too new right now


----------



## Lord Elgin

From a few days ago, actually. A recent tie purchase from TweedyDon, vintage Brooks Brothers jacket, vintage Aristocrafts, vintage watch...yep, I like vintage.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to Proclus, Triathlete and FF for your kind comments.

Lord Elgin, I like the rig and vintage watches are _cool_.

Today, the Mrs and I visited a local cider mill. Walking trails are alongside a winding river. A great early fall setting and a perfect time to wear my newly acquired vintage Pendleton CPO jacket:


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday mornng tweed. BB OCBD and tie


----------



## stcolumba

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome, gents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 3/2 sack
> Lands End tie
> Brooks shirt, belt
> Brooks (AE) pebble longwings


A wonderful looking suit.


----------



## stcolumba

Proclus said:


> Actually from Friday:


Fantastic coat! Worn with style.


----------



## Dorchester

I suppose I've lurked around in the shadows long enough; it's a beautiful day out, and perfect for a first post. I apologize for the lighting. The colors are a bit off.







[/URL][/IMG]
Orvis blazer
PRL shirt
LE tie
Berle trousers


----------



## Reuben

Magee blazer, Seward & Stearn tie, BB OCBD, Bill's M1s, AE 1st Ave boots


----------



## JDL II

Senior year homecoming dance.

BB 3/2 Sack Blazer
Mercer and Sons OCBD
BB Vintage Foulard Tie
Bills Khakis M3
Wigwam 625 
Weejuns
Omega Speedmaster Professional 145.022

And of course my beautiful date, of which made me look better than any of the clothes I was wearing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Nicely done, JDL II. 
Now make sure your lovely prom date sees your post...it will score you some points! LOL.


----------



## JDL II

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nicely done, JDL II.
> Now make sure your lovely prom date sees your post...it will score you some points! LOL.


Hahahaha yeah not sure she is a frequenter of AAAC ha. Thanks for the good words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

JDL II said:


> Senior year homecoming dance.
> 
> BB 3/2 Sack Blazer
> Mercer and Sons OCBD
> BB Vintage Foulard Tie
> Bills Khakis M3
> Wigwam 625
> Weejuns
> Omega Speedmaster Professional 145.022
> 
> And of course my beautiful date, of which made me look better than any of the clothes I was wearing.


I''m actually surprised you had the nerve to come back to the forum and start posting again as if nothing happened back in August. You know, when you listed several items for sale on the Thrift Exchange, accepted the PayPal payments of multiple members including myself and then went radio silent, ignoring all of our attempts to communicate with you and obtain updates on the status of the items we purchased from you.

Yes, the shirt I bought eventually showed up a couple weeks later, although it didn't have French cuffs as your description said. The biggest issue was that you didn't show us the minimum expected common courtesy of responding to our multiple private messages and attempts to communicate with you. It was very poor form, and frankly, if you ever attempt to use the privilege of selling on this forum again and I become aware of it, I will be sure that members are informed of my experience with you. You clearly still have some growing up to do, young man.

It's great that you enjoy dressing like an adult. I suggest you learn some basic manners and etiquette, and also an understanding of the responsibility that comes with engaging in adult activities like selling goods on an internet clothing forum.


----------



## sskim3

Haven't posted in quite some time. Here is my contribution today.

Ted Baker suit
Uniqlo OCBD
J Press Grenadine tie 
AE chili shoes 
Unseen JCrew socks & belt
Ben Minkoff briefcase

Happy Tuesday Guys!


----------



## Reuben

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










BB gingham BD, Gustin sweatshirt, wheat Wranglers, costco hiking socks, and Truman boots.


----------



## Patrick06790

Fall Festival, Salisbury, Conn.

Yrs. truly on the job

Yes I need to lose about 15 pounds


----------



## sskim3

Reuben said:


> __
> Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
> Show Content
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB gingham BD, Gustin sweatshirt, wheat Wranglers, costco hiking socks, and Truman boots.


Nice casual look. How do you like the Gustin sweatshirt? I have seen them multiple times but never pulled the trigger.


----------



## Reuben

sskim3 said:


> Nice casual look. How do you like the Gustin sweatshirt? I have seen them multiple times but never pulled the trigger.


Love them, I have one each in navy and grey and I'm hoping they put out a few more options. I'd love the sea foam green or terra-cotta ones they released last year. I'm not sure how well they'll work for you though, since a good chunk of the reason I love them is that they run fairly trim and long. This is an XL and it fits me just about perfectly at a 43L with 36" sleeves.


----------



## LeeLo

BB blazer and shirt (Maker's era)
Robert Talbot tie from The Hound - San Francisco
Bill's Khakis
AE Bradley's in pebble grain


----------



## gamma68

* Redwood & Ross Harris Tweed
* Michael Spencer red university stripe OCBD
* Ralph Lauren Polo silk tie
* Brighton belt (unseen)
* Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos (Clark fit)
* Unbranded cotton argyles
* Vintage Whitehouse & Hardy shell longwings
* Seiko 5 automatic with Italian calfskin band


----------



## Proclus

I decided to celebrate the first truly autumnal day with a slightly-eccentric-philosophy-professor look:




Stanley Blacker thrifted tweed,
BB OCDB
Bill's M2
AE McTavish
totally rad thrifted reversible waistcoat


----------



## Proclus

This is a cool jacket-tie combo.


----------



## Orsini

Slacks aren't dark enough.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Redwood & Ross Harris Tweed
> * Michael Spencer red university stripe OCBD
> * Ralph Lauren Polo silk tie
> * Brighton belt (unseen)
> * Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos (Clark fit)
> * Unbranded cotton argyles
> * Vintage Whitehouse & Hardy shell longwings
> * Seiko 5 automatic with Italian calfskin band


Very colorful! I remember the Redwood and Ross store in Birmingham. There was one in Ann Arbor, also.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Proclus and StC, for your nice comments.


----------



## stcolumba

The autumn chill brought out the Barbour and a Shetland sweater, this morning.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

J. Press sack
Brooks shirt, tie
Brooks (Alden) cordovans


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

Great colors and fabric--as always. These trousers are made "to last".


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and cotton argyle socks
* Vintage Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool tie
* J Press surcingle belt
* Orvis khakis
* Vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeils


----------



## Proclus

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed jacket
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD and cotton argyle socks
> * Vintage Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool tie
> * J Press surcingle belt
> * Orvis khakis
> * Vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeils


Would you mind sharing the details on those socks? I'm looking for some argyles that have a pattern going down the front rather than stopping at the ankle.


----------



## Proclus

Orsini said:


> Slacks aren't dark enough.


I'm still in the process of learning (about nine months in), so please elaborate. I can see that the contrast between the jacket and the Bill's is not high enough, so what would be the best trousers to pair with a light tan tweed like this? Anyone else feel free to chip in too. Medium to dark gray? Brown cords? Navy?


----------



## gamma68

Proclus said:


> Would you mind sharing the details on those socks? I'm looking for some argyles that have a pattern going down the front rather than stopping at the ankle.


I'm pretty sure I bought them at a BB outlet (where I think you can get a pretty nice sock for the price). They were just $12/pair.

A quick check of the BB website shows these cotton-blend argyles, made in England. I have a few pairs of these, too:


----------



## Proclus

A slightly cooler day:




BB micro-houndstooth
BB lambswool
Ben silver tie
LE stone chinos
Mystery silk-wool blend black and wight herring bone jacket.

The jacket is an interesting two-button arrangement with no darts and nice shoulders. It says that it is tailored in the USA, but I can't find any other identifying marks. The hand of the fabric is lovely and it fit me right off the rack.


----------



## Odradek

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed jacket
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD and cotton argyle socks
> * Vintage Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool tie
> * J Press surcingle belt
> * Orvis khakis
> * Vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeils


Excellent outfit.
Love the tie and the jacket.
And the MacNeils of course.


----------



## JDL II

Brunch this morning.

Mercer and Sons OCBD, LL Bean MiUSA Sweater, Levis 501 Raw denim, barbour beaufort, costco socks, ll bean camp mocs


----------



## LeeLo

JDL - top-notch stuff today. I'm diggin' everything from head to toe.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> Great colors and fabric--as always. These trousers are made "to last".


Thanks stcolumba, Hertling does a nice job indeed, and I consider them a favorite fabric.


----------



## stcolumba

JDL II said:


> Brunch this morning.
> 
> Mercer and Sons OCBD, LL Bean MiUSA Sweater, Levis 501 Raw denim, barbour beaufort, costco socks, ll bean camp mocs


Sweater is outstanding! Overall, a really great look.


----------



## fred johnson

Great look E. A Stanley Blacker tweed sack with perfect shoulders and, what appears to be, little or no padding. Highly Approved!


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> Great look E. A Stanley Blacker tweed sack with perfect shoulders and, what appears to be, little or no padding. Highly Approved!


fred, thank you.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

I am quite conservative with pattern mixing (almost never combining any kinds of stripes, plaids and/or checks, even to the point of avoiding a striped tie with a pinstripe suit), but I decided to try it this morning.

What say you to this shirt and tie combo?










Brooks 2-button 1818 Madison suit
Brooks shirt, tie


----------



## kendallr88

Opposite Saybrook said:


> I am quite conservative with pattern mixing (almost never combining any kinds of stripes, plaids and/or checks, even to the point of avoiding a striped tie with a pinstripe suit), but I decided to try it this morning.
> 
> What say you to this shirt and tie combo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks 2-button 1818 Madison suit
> Brooks shirt, tie


I'm almost the same as you. Most of the time I just like a burgundy polka dot tie or a navy polka dot tie or some sort of striped tie with navy in it. Most always a light blue shirt or a white shirt. I like what you have going on there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Rain and cold: Barbour Border and a Bean Shetland.

First test drive of my new boots from Thursday Boots. The dainite sole is doing its job. My feet are dry and warm after slushing through numerous puddles of water. The boots are comfortable; no breaking in time was needed.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ trad perfect


----------



## gamma68

LOL, looks like StC and I got the same memo.



Barbour Bedale, freshly waxed and making its first Fall appearance. The rain's beading up nicely. Accompanied by an L.L. Bean tattersall.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Throw on a Shetland and I'll give you a "⇧ trad perfect" too.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> LOL, looks like StC and I got the same memo.
> 
> Barbour Bedale, freshly waxed and making its first Fall appearance. The rain's beading up nicely. Accompanied by an L.L. Bean tattersall.


Nice wax job! Did you do it yourself?
Thanks, Fading, for the kind comment.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Nice wax job! Did you do it yourself?
> Thanks, Fading, for the kind comment.


Thanks, StC and FF.

Yes, I bought a little tin of Barbour wax and took care of it this past weekend.


----------



## Reuben

Not quite cool enough for a sweater or a Barbour here yet, but at least I can break in some new boots:




















Gitman gold blackwatch PPBD

Seiko Alpinist

Robert Talbot belt

Bill's M1s in olive chino

(unseen) Darn tough mid-calf in olive

White's 8" Packers


----------



## Proclus

Still learning, so as always, critical feedback welcome:


----------



## gamma68

^ That's a very nice 3/2 roll triple-patch blazer, Proclus. The fit looks great, including the length. You may want to consider having the waist let out a touch. The cloth looks like it might be pulling a bit at the middle button.


----------



## Proclus

^ I could also stand to loose about five pounds :rolleyes2:. In all seriousness, though, thank you for your kind words and advice.


----------



## LeeLo

Thrifted J.Crew tie. Never really paid attention to their tie dept. but I'm sold now

Proclus - Nice triple-patch! You scored a grail item there (I'm assuming you thrifted it).


----------



## stcolumba

TGIF

Harris Tweed "Hamisch"
J Press OCBD with patch
Barbour Border
the trusty Filson bag


----------



## stcolumba

Proclus said:


> Still learning, so as always, critical feedback welcome:


I covet this tie!


----------



## Proclus

stcolumba said:


> I covet this tie!


Thou shalt not!


----------



## Proclus

LeeLo said:


> Proclus - Nice triple-patch! You scored a grail item there (I'm assuming you thrifted it).


Ebay, actually, but I still scored a good deal and I love it! It's an old BB with lots of character.


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> TGIF
> 
> Harris Tweed "Hamisch"
> J Press OCBD with patch
> Barbour Border
> the trusty Filson bag


Damn sharp, sir. May I ask for clarification on "Hamisch"? Is that a maker?


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Damn sharp, sir. May I ask for clarification on "Hamisch"? Is that a maker?


Really how can't you know that? Okay, just kidding, I was thinking the same thing, "what the heck is 'Hamisch'?"

Whatever it is, that is one handsome sport coat.


----------



## niv

Fading Fast said:


> "what the heck is 'Hamisch'?"


The French call it a _croque monsieur_.


----------



## Barnavelt

Hi Guys! I have missed for the last year or so being here. My posting always seems to increase in accordance with my Fall / Winter wardrobe being brought to the front of the closet.

SC; Sharp as ever, love the collar roll on that OCBD, Shetlands and Barbours just seem to go together so well for some reason... Ha!
Reuben; Looking good buddy. LOVE the boots and the leather laces. Very distinctive heel. I bet it makes a great "clop clop" on hardwood floors.
LeeLo; Brown ties are under utilized in this day and age; I applaud you.
Gamma; Very nice wax job.
Proclus; I like your traditional jacket / trouser / emblematic tie combo. I also applaud your exceptionally well trimmed beard, which is quite distinguished and fits your face well. I am indeed jealous as I cannot grow a nice beard to save my life.

I look forward to perhaps contributing again to the thread sometime soon. Cheers to all.


----------



## Odradek

Fading Fast said:


> Really how can't you know that? Okay, just kidding, I was thinking the same thing, "what the heck is 'Hamisch'?"
> 
> Whatever it is, that is one handsome sport coat.


A small, soft Hamish, is a mythical creature that lives in the Highlands of Scotland.
https://www.smallfilms.co.uk/bagpuss/stories.htm


----------



## Odradek

A rare trip into London today.









The shirt is actually sky blue.

My main objective was to exchange a pair of trousers bought from Cordings online.
Several very well dressed gents in the shop this morning.

Wandered along Jermyn Street, and then went over to Soho and paid a visit to the new shop of J. FitzPatrick shoes.
Hard to find, the store is underground, but I met Justin FitzPatrick himself and got to see all his shoes in the flesh.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Damn sharp, sir. May I ask for clarification on "Hamisch"? Is that a maker?


I got the jacket from a shop in Scotland. The Harris Tweed Shop website (not the place where I purchased my coat) advertises the "Hamish" model and says this about it:

The Lightweight Harris Tweed Jacket collection, has a younger look, with a more fitted style of single breasted jacket, with a floating chest piece, 2 slanted pockets, horn buttons and 2 side vents, three button cuff, fully lined with four internal pockets and carries the Harris Tweed Label of Authenticity Orb, which is granted by an Act of Parliament to protect this unique cloth. This range of lighter Harris Tweeds comes in weighing 454gm per metre, which make it 20% lighter than traditional Harris Tweeds, being made from 100% pure virgin wool

I like the fact that it is lighter. I wish that it was even more light. Also, I like the side vents and slanted pockets. The waist is nipped just a wee bit. I ordered a "short", and I would not want it any longer than it is.


----------



## Pentheos

Proclus said:


> Still learning, so as always, critical feedback welcome:


Apropos your recent thread about how those thrifted 40S jackets didn't fit, whatever you have on there (38/39S) is looking a bit tight. If there is a X shape in the fabric around the top button, you're pushing the limits.


----------



## orange fury

First time in this thread in a while- solid stuff. Too bad it's still to hot here for any of my cold weather gear. Since the Head of the Charles Regatta is this weekend, I thought it would only be appropriate to wear this BB tie I found at Marshalls a few years ago:


also- Brooks ocbd, RL chinos, and suede AE Strands/belt

also, also- this thread reminds me, yet again, that I need a Barbour


----------



## Fading Fast

Odradek said:


> A small, soft Hamish, is a mythical creature that lives in the Highlands of Scotland.
> https://www.smallfilms.co.uk/bagpuss/stories.htm


I'm a walking advertisement for the limitations of a state university education.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Charles Dana

Odradek said:


> A small, soft Hamish, is a mythical creature that lives in the Highlands of Scotland.
> https://www.smallfilms.co.uk/bagpuss/stories.htm


"Hamish" sounds like the brand-name of a product, marketed to vegetarians, made of soy protein and wheat gluten. While everyone else is feasting on ham, the vegetarians at the table are eating something that's not ham--it's kind of hamish.


----------



## gamma68

Circa 1937-38 Woolrich Cruiser, with a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Shetland sweater.

I finally got around to replacing the buttons. Only two original buttons were left, and their leather shanks were crumbling. The other older replacement buttons were not appropriate. Now, this coat is set for the next 80 or so years.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> Circa 1937-38 Woolrich Cruiser, with a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Shetland sweater.
> 
> I finally got around to replacing the buttons. Only two original buttons were left, and their leather shanks were crumbling. The other older replacement buttons were not appropriate. Now, this coat is set for the next 80 or so years.


Perhaps close to thirty years after your Woolrich Cruiser was made in the Woolrich, Pa. facility, I worked there as a "cutter's helper," rolling out layers of very similarly patterned wool fabric and overlaying same with jacket patterns for the cutter to come along and cut out the parts, that would further occupy those nice ladies working the sewing machines. These days I believe they are using those facilities for warehousing...a sad excuse for progress in my opinion! 

PS: May you long enjoy that wonderful jacket! :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps close to thirty years after your Woolrich Cruiser was made in the Woolrich, Pa. facility, I worked there as a "cutter's helper," rolling out layers of very similarly patterned wool fabric and overlaying same with jacket patterns for the cutter to come along and cut out the parts, that would further occupy those nice ladies working the sewing machines. These days I believe they are using those facilities for warehousing...a sad excuse for progress in my opinion!
> 
> PS: May you long enjoy that wonderful jacket! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, sir. I love to hear tales like that about garments and the people who worked on them. I have to wonder where this coat has been over the years--who made it, who first purchased it, where he wore it. The coat has its own tale to tell, if it could only speak!

I wear it sparingly and will do my best to care for it so it lasts well beyond my lifetime.


----------



## Proclus

In the spirit of gamma's post, here is what I wore on Friday since I didn't have to go into campus (online midterms are a good thing):



This shirt is from Crittenden which is a brand that has come up on these forums a few times before. Crit Williams, the owner of the brand, grew up in the same small Kentucky town as my mother. He worked as a designer for Ralph Lauren before becoming the CEO of Oxxford suits. I gather that his small shop in Midway Kentucky is a way for him to do what he wants, having a good time in semi-retirement.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Lands' End PPBD
A&F sweater
J Crew vest
Pendleton belt
501s
Bean blutchers
(Little friend with tennis ball)


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Circa 1937-38 Woolrich Cruiser, with a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Shetland sweater.
> 
> I finally got around to replacing the buttons. Only two original buttons were left, and their leather shanks were crumbling. The other older replacement buttons were not appropriate. Now, this coat is set for the next 80 or so years.


Super jealous of the Cruiser, and the weather requiring the Cruiser


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday. J Press, Spacca Neapolis, Southwick.


----------



## drlivingston

Proclus said:


> This shirt is from Crittenden which is a brand that has come up on these forums a few times before. Crit Williams, the owner of the brand, grew up in the same small Kentucky town as my mother. He worked as a designer for Ralph Lauren before becoming the CEO of Oxxford suits. I gather that his small shop in Midway Kentucky is a way for him to do what he wants, having a good time in semi-retirement.


I was a huge fan of Crittenden before they started outsourcing everything. Now, it's basically Stafford with better looking fabrics.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Super jealous of the Cruiser, and the weather requiring the Cruiser


When I saw Gamma's ridiculously awesome Cruiser, I thought, Orange Fury is going to love that thing and - through diligence and time - will get himself one. It has you written all over it.

eagle2250 - great story as Gamma says - nice connect to the history of it all.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Lands' End PPBD
> A&F sweater
> J Crew vest
> Pendleton belt
> 501s
> Bean blutchers
> (Little friend with tennis ball)


Welcome to the Forum.

You and I dress alike - although, you look a heck of a lot better in your clothes, but we do overlap a lot.

Many here hew much more to traditional fit, which is cool if that's your thing, but being on the tall and thin side, the newer trimmer (not silly skinny) fits look better on me, so that's how I lean.

And I have to say it, while everything looks good (love the lining on the vest), your little friend is the best looking of it all.


----------



## Reuben

Today, as basic and straightforward as you can get:





























J. Press 3/2 sack

BB OCBD

LE Repp

Bill's M1s

AE snuff suede chukka

And yesterday, still clomping around and breaking in the new boots




















Barbour Border
Bean Flannel
Bill's cords
White's packers


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Today, as basic and straightforward as you can get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press 3/2 sack
> BB OCBD
> LE Repp
> Bill's M1s
> AE snuff suede chukka
> 
> And yesterday, still clomping around and breaking in the new boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Border
> Bean Flannel
> Bill's cords
> White's packers


Reuben, this looks great!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon. Inspired by Gamma, I got out the trusty Chippewa Mills wool jacket. I am the third generation of my family to own/wear this coat. It is sturdy as a tank! Probably, it dates to the late 1940s. Ya, made in Wisconsin! Photo taken in the jungle that is my back yard. :-(


----------



## yonderMtn

LeeLo said:


>


Is that shirt currently on sale? I like it but can't find it


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> When I saw Gamma's ridiculously awesome Cruiser, I thought, Orange Fury is going to love that thing and - through diligence and time - will get himself one. It has you written all over it.
> 
> eagle2250 - great story as Gamma says - nice connect to the history of it all.


Haha, unless I found one for dirt cheap, there's no way I could justify it. With how warm last winter was, I have a huge amount of winter stuff that I didn't even get to wear last year (including a Gloverall I've been staring at longingly for the past year).

my company is based down here, but I seriously need to move to a cooler climate lol.


----------



## adept

Sunday morning...


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> ... I got out the trusty Chippewa Mills wool jacket. I am the third generation of my family to own/wear this coat. It is sturdy as a tank! Probably, it dates to the late 1940s.


That's a fabulous jacket, sir! I thrifted a circa-1950s Chippewa Mills shirt jac recently that I might just wear today to cut down on the chill.


----------



## gamma68

adept said:


> Sunday morning...


Adept, I like all the individual components. Together, the pattern sizes are all very similar, which is a lot for the eye to absorb. I'd suggest more variety (perhaps by wearing a solid shirt and a pocket square with micro-checks, or no pocket square at all).


----------



## adept

gamma68 said:


> Adept, I like all the individual components. Together, the pattern sizes are all very similar, which is a lot for the eye to absorb. I'd suggest more variety (perhaps by wearing a solid shirt and a pocket square with micro-checks, or no pocket square at all).


Thanks for the input, gamma...I thought the gingham match would be OK, but perhaps not with the houndstooth.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

As influenced by St Columba...

* Vintage Chippewa Woolen Mills shirt-jac (thick heavy wool and buttons), MINT condition
* Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD
* L.L. Bean tan corduroys
* Orvis socks
* Frye 'Walter' Oxfords (another Nordstrom Crack find)


----------



## LeeLo

yonderMtn said:


> Is that shirt currently on sale? I like it but can't find it


No, I don't believe it is. I thrifted it last year so I'm not sure it how old it really is. I found something similar that you may be interested in:

If that doesn't do it for you I would keep checking eBay. That's where I purchase most of my shirts and I've seen multiple versions of this shirt by various brands like BB, LL Bean, J.Crew, etc.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> As influenced by St Columba...
> 
> * Vintage Chippewa Woolen Mills shirt-jac (thick heavy wool and buttons), MINT condition
> * Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD
> * L.L. Bean tan corduroys
> * Orvis socks
> * Frye 'Walter' Oxfords (another Nordstrom Crack find)


The shirt looks brand new. Those shoes are fantastic!!


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


As always, perfection.


----------



## kendallr88

Casual day, no jacket.. 
Hat: Wool
Shirt: BB
Pants: Hickey Freeman (See the texture, I have been waiting for the time when I can wear my flannels)
Boots: Johnston Murphy
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> The shirt looks brand new. Those shoes are fantastic!!


Thanks, StC. The shirt is as-new, which is remarkable since Chippewa Woolen Mills closed in 1962.

The leather and level of craftsmanship on the Fryes is really nice. Made in the USA, too.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba, I can only accept that kind compliment with profound unworthiness. Perfect I ain't (see various.)

And stcolumba and gamma68, great shirt jackets!


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Frederick & Nelson Harris Tweed
* Barbour tattersall shirt
* Rooster 'cottonit' tie
* Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater vest and cotton argyle socks
* Orvis leather belt (unseen)
* Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
* Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma: going, going, gone! Right out of the park. A perfect outfit* with a sport coat I'd kill for (you even have the freakin' throat latch)**.


* Wonderful harmonizing of colors, patters and textures (the last often overlooked)

** I believe I lusted after that sport coat last year as well.


----------



## stcolumba

Tuesday morning and afternoon.

Brooks Bros shirt
bow tie from Paul Stuart (I think)
Barbour


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Frederick & Nelson Harris Tweed
> * Barbour tattersall shirt
> * Rooster 'cottonit' tie
> * Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater vest and cotton argyle socks
> * Orvis leather belt (unseen)
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
> * Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


Such warm colors! Done splendidly.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Ensiferous said:


> stcolumba, I can only accept that kind compliment with profound unworthiness. Perfect I ain't (see various.)
> 
> And stcolumba and gamma68, great shirt jackets!


Every time I see one of your outfits, Ensiferous, I'm reminded of the Warren Zevon line about the Werewolf of London: "I'd like to meet his tailor."


----------



## Ensiferous

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Every time I see one of your outfits, Ensiferous, I'm reminded of the Warren Zevon line about the Werewolf of London: "I'd like to meet his tailor."


Haha, thanks Opposite Saybrook, and I'm ok with beef chow mein and some drinks at Trader Vic's.


----------



## Proclus

^ I love this look


----------



## Proclus

Chilly today:


----------



## orange fury

Super jealous of all the tweed, Shetlands, and corduroy that have been showing up in this thread recently. I have a closet full of those things that I haven't been able to wear yet (3 tweed jackets, a Gloverall, and an incoming flannel blazer, specifically)


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> This was taken at My Father's surprise birthday party, I was wearing my black and grey sweater vest (if you want to call it that) a black tie and a black dress shirt.


Howard nice vest. You guys make a great looking family and Happy Birthday to your father.


----------



## Proclus

A little warmer today:


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Super jealous of all the tweed, Shetlands, and corduroy that have been showing up in this thread recently. I have a closet full of those things that I haven't been able to wear yet (3 tweed jackets, a Gloverall, and an incoming flannel blazer, specifically)


LOL. My friend, I feel your pain. My tweeds hang, forsaken in my closet and last I heard, my Gloverall Duffle coat was being worn and enjoyed greatly by my Michigan based brother-in-law!


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. My friend, I feel your pain. My tweeds hang, forsaken in my closet and last I heard, my Gloverall Duffle coat was being worn and enjoyed greatly by my Michigan based brother-in-law!


The minute we have a day with a low below 40, it's coming out. I'm already looking at the 10 day forecasts on weather.com and planning when to filter in my tweed lol (soon!).

I've been pretty far removed from posting here for a while (spread collars and Hermes ties aren't exactly in the trad canon), but I've actually had a lot more latitude recently with my work attire- still wearing primarily suits, but filtering in more chinos/blazers/ocbds. Also, lots of bow ties- today was the second time in the past 3 weeks that I've worn a long tie.

I think this this is the first time I've ever worn one of my yellow BB ocbds- underrated color IMHO:


Also, HSM tie, gray J Crew suit, and burgundy AE Nathans


----------



## tinroofrusted

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Frederick & Nelson Harris Tweed
> * Barbour tattersall shirt
> * Rooster 'cottonit' tie
> * Brooks Brothers lambswool sweater vest and cotton argyle socks
> * Orvis leather belt (unseen)
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
> * Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


That brown tweed jacket is beautiful.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

First time poster but long time lurker on this thread. Just wanted to chime in that gamma68's latest post is one of the best I've ever seen. Bravo!

I'll try posting one of these days if I can ever figure out how to attach pictures on this forum...


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Sweater and shirt- Brooks
Pants- Today's Man
Shoes- Johnston Murphy (Older and better quality than today's offerings)

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to everyone for your nice comments about the Harris Tweed jacket. It's definitely a favorite piece.


----------



## Reuben

Bean/Seiko/Bill's/Whites


----------



## katch

LeeLo said:


>


I love that jacket!


----------



## eagle2250

Reuben said:


> Bean/Seiko/Bill's/Whites


Your shirt presents a very handsome fabric /color pattern. Well done, Sir! Would that be a present or past year purchase?


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> Howard nice vest. You guys make a great looking family and Happy Birthday to your father.


Thanks, the guy next to my Mother is a family friend whom we've known for 25 years.


----------



## Reuben

eagle2250 said:


> Your shirt presents a very handsome fabric /color pattern. Well done, Sir! Would that be a present or past year purchase?


It'd be a purchase from Gamma on the exchange a couple days ago, but it's still listed on LL Bean as Ancient MacMillan tartan and is even on sale.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It is indeed a good looking shirt. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Fading Fast

In the 40s today, so a full-on Fall outfit.

Sport Coat: J.Crew Tweed Herringbone (partially lined) - first outing
Turtleneck: Unnamed (from Filene's basement in the '90s when they cut out the labels) cashmere
Belt: Ralph Lauren Alligator in cognac
Chinos: J.Crew Wallace and Barnes Japanese Selvedge button-fly - first outing / bought last Spring, end of season sale
Socks: Guidebook Submariners (really nice thick socks)
Boots: J.Crew MacAlister desert boots


----------



## stcolumba

Friday, at last!


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ From Bob Seger's "Roll Me Away"*

_Roll, roll me away,
Won't you roll me away tonight
I too am lost, I feel double-crossed
And I'm sick of what's wrong and what's right
We never even said a word,
We just walked out and got on that bike
And we rolled
__And we rolled clean out of sight_

*Rumors persist to this day that Seger was inspired by stcolumba to write this song.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ From Bob Seger's "Roll Me Away"*
> 
> _Roll, roll me away,
> Won't you roll me away tonight
> I too am lost, I feel double-crossed
> And I'm sick of what's wrong and what's right
> We never even said a word,
> We just walked out and got on that bike
> And we rolled
> __And we rolled clean out of sight_
> 
> *Rumors persist to this day that Seger was inspired by stcolumba to write this song.


Fading, you always crack me up! 

I like your tweed jacket.


----------



## stcolumba

It is nearly Halloween, and hardly a leaf has fallen. Very little autumn color in the trees. Something is not right. (Friday afternoon.)

Barbour Beaufort, Brooks Bros OCBD, Spirit of Shetland sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Fading, you always crack me up!
> 
> I like your tweed jacket.


Thank you for both comments as I always figure I'm only an irreverent post or two away from having Andy block me. 
Andyirate: Fading Fast :hidden:

The sport coat is a good-value, modern, kinda sack, herringbone tweed if thrifting doesn't produce a find and/or spending twice what I did for the J.Crew isn't on the menu right now.

In your most recent post, I love everything (great scarf), but think the stark white OCBD is too "perfect" for the rest of the outfit - you need a not-as-white / not-as-nicely pressed looking shirt (my slightly dingy and rumpled white OCBDs would work) or an echoing color one or one with more texture - just IMHO.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you for both comments as I always figure I'm only an irreverent post or two away from having Andy block me.
> Andyirate: Fading Fast :hidden:
> 
> The sport coat is a good-value, modern, kinda sack, herringbone tweed if thrifting doesn't produce a find and/or spending twice what I did for the J.Crew isn't on the menu right now.
> 
> In your most recent post, I love everything (great scarf), but think the stark white OCBD is too "perfect" for the rest of the outfit - you need a not-as-white / not-as-nicely pressed looking shirt (my slightly dingy and rumpled white OCBDs would work) or an echoing color one or one with more texture - just IMHO.


Well, I just returned home from school. Took off the tie and jacket and threw on a sweater. A shirt is a shirt, IMHO.


----------



## orange fury

Love the tweed everyone, wish it was cold enough for it here...

not as exciting, but today:


love the pattern on this bow tie, but the silk is super, super stiff- I'm hoping it softens as it breaks in. Also, it's ridiculously long- I have a 15" neck, and this is on the 14" slot (and the knot is right on top of the adjustment hook). Basically, I wish Beau Ties Ltd or Southern Proper had this pattern


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Love the tweed everyone, wish it was cold enough for it here...
> 
> not as exciting, but today:
> 
> love the pattern on this bow tie, but the silk is super, super stiff- I'm hoping it softens as it breaks in. Also, it's ridiculously long- I have a 15" neck, and this is on the 14" slot (and the knot is right on top of the adjustment hook). Basically, I wish Beau Ties Ltd or Southern Proper had this pattern


Love the color and pattern on this tie. The knot looks just right.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Well, I just returned home from school. Took off the tie and jacket and threw on a sweater. A shirt is a shirt, IMHO.


I'm walking back from the gym this morning and your comment had me chuckling. How dare you wear your clothes in a rational way without thinking every detail down to a mind-numbing minutia limen.

What you did is perfectly normal. You came home from work, took your suit and tie off, kept the shirt on and through some more casual clothes over it. That's what not-insane people do.

I, on the other hand, analyzed it to the point if crazy because even a walking-around-the-house-after-work outfit should harmonize perfectly in my small-and-over-worked brain.

Good for giving me a much-deserved dope slap.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> I'm walking back from the gym this morning and your comment had me chuckling. How dare you wear your clothes in a rational way without thinking every detail down to a mind-numbing minutia limen.
> 
> What you did is perfectly normal. You came home from work, took your suit and tie off, kept the shirt on and through some more casual clothes over it. That's what not-insane people do.
> 
> I, on the other hand, analyzed it to the point if crazy because even a walking-around-the-house-after-work outfit should harmonize perfectly in my small-and-over-worked brain.
> 
> Good for giving me a much-deserved dope slap.


........................


----------



## stcolumba

My favorite Brooks Bros tie. The day after a great Michigan victory.


----------



## stcolumba

A favorite, chunky, LL Bean lambs wool sweater. Of course, it is impossible to get any work done on a Sunday afternoon with this guy hanging around.


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Well, I just returned home from school. Took off the tie and jacket and threw on a sweater. A shirt is a shirt, IMHO.


Did anyone else read this and think of Fred Rogers?


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> My favorite Brooks Bros tie. The day after a great Michigan victory.


Looks great! My Brooks bow tie in this pattern is one of my favorites


----------



## CornoUltimo

O frabjous day! It's finally cold enough to wear tweed!


----------



## orange fury

^very nice! Also, love that tie.

being festive for Halloween today:




i got the tie from Beau Ties Ltd a couple years ago as a freebie on National Bow Tie Day, but 'tis is the first chance I've ever gotten to wear it.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Been a while. Thought I'd drop in and say hello. It's autumn in the District.

Cricketeer 3/2 sack
Press OCBD
Press repp
Lands End cords
Sebago pennies


----------



## Proclus

rmpmcdermott said:


> Been a while. Thought I'd drop in and say hello. It's autumn in the District.
> 
> Cricketeer 3/2 sack
> Press OCBD
> Press repp
> Lands End cords
> Sebago pennies


Glad you dropped by; I always admire your style.


----------



## Fading Fast

Proclus said:


> Glad you dropped by; I always admire your style.


+1 .


----------



## kendallr88

The only picture I got of my new tie I just got yesterday... It was short lived, because I went to sit down at Salsaritas and it dropped in Queso! It was so bad I just had to throw the tie in the trash!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Proclus said:


> Glad you dropped by; I always admire your style.


Thanks, Proclus! I admire your proper use of a semi colon.

And also thank you to FF!


----------



## eagle2250

kendallr88 said:


> The only picture I got of my new tie I just got yesterday... It was short lived, because I went to sit down at Salsaritas and it dropped in Queso! It was so bad I just had to throw the tie in the trash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the best argument for wearing a tie bar or tie tac that I've heard in a very long time...those wonderful little accessories keep those wild ties under pretty firm control and generally well away from open pesto/salsa/queso containers! Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## kendallr88

eagle2250 said:


> This is the best argument for wearing a tie bar or tie tac that I've heard in a very long time...those wonderful little accessories keep those wild ties under pretty firm control and generally well away from open pesto/salsa/queso containers! Sorry to hear of your loss.


Yeah for sure, I generally wear bow ties and it completely slipped my mined yesterday. Thanks for the condolences! LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

* J Press 3/2 jacket
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and tie
* Brighton belt
* Lands' End navy chinos


----------



## Billax

That outfit's a stunner, Gamma!


----------



## CornoUltimo

Billax said:


> That outfit's a stunner, Gamma!


I couldn't agree more


----------



## orange fury

Absolutely fantastic Gamma!


----------



## orange fury

yesterday (pic was on Instagram to show off the mustache for the start of Movember):


today (same shirt, but not the same specific shirt):


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to Billax, CornoUltimo and OrangeFury for your nice remarks.


----------



## YoungClayB




----------



## efdll

kendallr88 said:


> Yeah for sure, I generally wear bow ties and it completely slipped my mined yesterday. Thanks for the condolences! LOL!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Arthur Schlesinger said he wore a bow tie because it was practically impossible to drop it in your soup. (It was another time and Mexican queso had not reached Camelot.)


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch shirt
* Vintage L.L. Bean cotton v-neck sweater (Scotland)
* Lands' End khakis

Everything is thrifted. I found a couple pairs of these LE khakis, made in Bangladesh, so they're somewhat recent. Surprisingly, these pants are quite nice. A good cut (traditional), decent rise, nice weight and a soft hand. They're several steps above the khakis LE has offered in the past several years. 

I also find it interesting that LLB once offered a Scottish-made cotton sweater with saddle shoulders.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Brooks head to toe (including the dreaded 2-button suit!), with the exception of the pride and joy of my closet, vintage Church's longwings.










Vintage in the sense that *I* am vintage enough to have bought them new, when Church's had a NYC store and my colleagues in a white-shoe Manhattan law firm affectionately termed them my "Father Knows Best shoes."


----------



## HOOT

Ensiferous said:


>


Alden?


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


>


Im drooling over that jacket- absolutely beautiful color, but that texture is something else


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 

Oh Dear, could you call the ophthalmologist and get me an appointment? I think I may have a problem...LOL.


----------



## Ensiferous

HOOT said:


> Alden?


Hanover Sheppard Signatures.



orange fury said:


> Im drooling over that jacket- absolutely beautiful color, but that texture is something else


Thanks orange fury.



eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> Oh Dear, could you call the ophthalmologist and get me an appointment? I think I may have a problem...LOL.


Eagle, you are fine, but I should call Photobucket and tell them THEY have a major problem (regularly.) :badpc:


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


> Eagle, you are fine, but I should call Photobucket and tell them THEY have a major problem (regularly.) :badpc:


Photobucket must buy its technology from JAB - what a hunk of junk its site is.


----------



## stcolumba

Saturday: Barbour Beaufort; JCrew shirt, Howlin sweater


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage Abercrombie & Fitch shirt
> * Vintage L.L. Bean cotton v-neck sweater (Scotland)
> * Lands' End khakis
> 
> Everything is thrifted. I found a couple pairs of these LE khakis, made in Bangladesh, so they're somewhat recent. Surprisingly, these pants are quite nice. A good cut (traditional), decent rise, nice weight and a soft hand. They're several steps above the khakis LE has offered in the past several years.
> 
> I also find it interesting that LLB once offered a Scottish-made cotton sweater with saddle shoulders.


Love this shirt. Back in the day when AF was a real travel/adventurers store.


----------



## Fading Fast

A Saturday in the 50s in the city

Sweater: Brooks Brothers Red Fleece cotton-cashmere (think 95 threads of cotton for every 5 cashmere ones)
Shirt: J.Crew slub cotton (the slub cotton is a really nice looking / feeling fabric)
Chinos: J.Crew "vintage" chinos (no idea why "vintage" but that's what the label says)
Socks: Paul Stuart
Shoes: Sperry driving mocs (they are new - I just used Neatsfoot oil to darken their Crayola orange down - it helped a bit)
Watch: Swiss Trench watch (probably 1920s)


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

The PNW rainy season is in full force.










Bean coat, boots and sweater
Pendleton OCBD
Moose Creek flannel-lined chinos


----------



## fred johnson

I like that look very much gamma.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opposite Saybrook said:


> The PNW rainy season is in full force.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bean coat, boots and sweater
> Pendleton OCBD
> Moose Creek flannel-lined chinos


If I am ever analyzed by a psychiatrist (I pity that doctor, although, he'd become rich and me quite poor), I'm going to ask him why it makes me happy just to see flannel-lined chinos and Bean boots.

And welcome, glad to have you onboard.

.


----------



## CornoUltimo

Allen Edmonds, Bills, Mahi Mahi emblematic belt, Nordstrom rack tie, BB OCBD, Patrick James Blazer


----------



## CornoUltimo

]
LLBean Flannel, old navy??? Turtleneck, Lucky jeans&nylites


----------



## williamson

Corno Ultimo - another good use of a roll-collar/turtle-neck.


----------



## fred johnson

Today cool in CT
Top: Van husen tattersall, B2 Shetland, Uncle Ralph jacket
Bottom: Uncle Ralph flannels, LLB socks, JM pennies
(sorry about the poor photos)


----------



## orange fury

First run of the new flannel blazer:


AE Strands in suede:


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Natty Beau

OF, that's fantastic! The proportions are ideal, IMO. I wish my thrifted Jos. A. Bank flannel blazer had a button point like yours. Who makes that?



orange fury said:


> First run of the new flannel blazer:
> 
> 
> AE Strands in suede:


----------



## orange fury

Natty Beau said:


> OF, that's fantastic! The proportions are ideal, IMO. I wish my thrifted Jos. A. Bank flannel blazer had a button point like yours. Who makes that?


Thanks! It's Ralph Lauren's "Polo Golf" line (the "clubhouse blazer")


----------



## kendallr88

Some textures today..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

I don't mind rumpled chinos, but these have been ridiculous. My Election Day rig:




The 'merica shoes don't exactly go, but they were thematically appropriate today:


Corbin sack, Brooks ocbd/tie, AE 1776's, Tommy Hilfiger chinos, Belted Cow flag surcingle


----------



## orange fury

Today:




Corbin, Brooks, Southern Tide, and AE


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin, Brooks, Southern Tide, and AE


What's with the rumpled look down below? Throws off the look, IMO, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

kendallr88 said:


> What's with the rumpled look down below? Throws off the look, IMO, of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it was ironed (note the crease), but between getting the cats to the vet this morning and some of the running around I was doing, wrinkles happen. Also, some of the shadows look more exaggerated in the pic


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin, Brooks, Southern Tide, and AE


That phone on the shelf is pretty trad, too!


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> it was ironed (note the crease), but between getting the cats to the vet this morning and some of the running around I was doing, wrinkles happen. Also, some of the shadows look more exaggerated in the pic


Well, I can get a crease in my pants if I take them out of the dryer and fold them. I also have several pairs of BB non iron Advantage Chinos that have a permanent crease but they are prone to wrinkles if I do not iron them... Must have been a lot of running around, I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

Lightweight Shetland tweed, Viyella tattersall, cords, burgundy calf belt & loafers.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous, I used to just covet your clothes, now I've gotten smarter, I also covet your tailor.


----------



## orange fury

Cool enough this morning to justify flannel:


----------



## Fading Fast

OF very nice - a great example of a slim but not skinny look. Also, you brought the prep today and then mixed in some preppy controversy with the bit loafer, very subtly subversive .


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Ensiferous, I used to just covet your clothes, now I've gotten smarter, I also covet your tailor.


Thank you, Fading Fast. I am sincerely grateful for their talents.

^ orange fury, nice blazer rig.


----------



## ran23

I wore pattern jacket, tie and shirt today, tired of Trump's all solid look.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> OF very nice - a great example of a slim but not skinny look. Also, you brought the prep today and then mixed in some preppy controversy with the bit loafer, very subtly subversive .


Thanks! I used to not like bit loafers, then they grew on me after working my way through the bit loafer thread a few years ago, now I'm in love with them. I know there's people on here who object to them, but I'm firmly in the "don't give a damn" camp lol.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> OF very nice - a great example of a slim but not skinny look. Also, you brought the prep today and then mixed in some preppy controversy with the bit loafer, very subtly subversive .


Gucci bits (and their like) are a preppy staple.


----------



## crispyfresh

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I used to not like bit loafers, then they grew on me after working my way through the bit loafer thread a few years ago, now I'm in love with them. I know there's people on here who object to them, but I'm firmly in the "don't give a damn" camp lol.


Bit loafers are one of the few " preppy" items that i would consider trad. They key to me is not going overboard with fashion shoes. Stick to AE, Alden, Rancourt, etc. and they are fabulous looking shoes...


----------



## gamma68

* Lands' End "Modern Macduff Dress Tartan" Sail Rigger OCBD and khakis
* Brooks Brothers Red Fleece Shetland sweater and cotton argyle socks
* Leather Man surcingle belt (unseen)
* Frye Walter Oxfords


----------



## Proclus

^ I'm more interested in that cool throw you have over your chair than the clothes (although they look plenty sharp too).


----------



## gamma68

Proclus said:


> ^ I'm more interested in that cool throw you have over your chair than the clothes (although they look plenty sharp too).


Thanks, Proclus. It's a small rug with natural dyes depicting Adam and Eve. I need to get a backing rod for wall hanging.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, L-feld. Could you provide a bit more detail on the pocket square? It looks particularly interesting.


----------



## orange fury

From yesterday (Veterans Day themed):


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Brooks shirt, sweater
Pendleton jacket
J. Crew jeans


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done, L-feld. Could you provide a bit more detail on the pocket square? It looks particularly interesting.


Hangover cures around the world. I got this at Le Chauvinist, an incredible men's consignment store in La Jolla, California. They had lot's of unique pocket squares and a huge collection of Trafalgar Limited edition braces, including a bunch of the really dirty ones. I just noticed that the maker is "Barbara Blank" who I've never heard of save for a few knit ties that I bought from Eddie Jacobs, which he said were old stock from the 90's.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 
A truly unique square..a great way to add a bit of fun to one's rig for the day. Le Chauvinist sounds like a truly wonderful experience! 

Thanks for the feedback on the pocket square.


----------



## Ensiferous

H. Freeman & Sons 3/2 char-blue lambswool tweed, blue 132Q, Polo dark brown corduroys, J. Press belt, Alden NST.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

L-Feld: A handsome, well put together outfit. The patch pockets, swelled edges, and just-the-right-shade of tan leather buttons on a 3/2 roll jacket (in combination with the shirt and crewneck sweater) work wonderfully together. To my eye, that's one of the best looks shown on AAAT this Fall. Urbane, yet not quite urban!

What socks and shoes were you wearing?


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## LowEndTheory

Good Morning, All.

A quick question:

I used to be a member here ages ago (about ten years, iirc - don't remember my username, although it may have been MisterSurgery), and decided to rejoin this and also to look at Style Forum. So, I posted a picture of what I was wearing today and received this comment:

"Welcome and thanks for posting. I think you'll hear a few comments that might be styleforum biases - SF group think is anti-yellow tie and anti-solid not white or cream square. Where you could definitely improve is the trouser length. They look to be pooling quite badly. Otherwise solid."

Pants aren't pooling as bad as they seem, as my crossed leg is unintentionally pulling down on the other leg, but I admit the length is not perfect, for sure. About the rest, though...is this a thing? Am I committing Trad anathema?

Picture:


----------



## Oldsport

In all honesty, I personally would not wear my pants with the pooling as shown in the photo on the straight leg...


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well welcome or perhaps more appropriately, welcome back to AAAC. In answer to your question, I'm not sure when it comes to our wardrobes, there is really any such thing as a "Trad anathema." Each of us has our own preferences as to the length of our trouser legs. Personally, I prefer mine to just gently rest on the vamps of my shoes, with the back of the leg extending perhaps halfway down the heel. I start out every day that way, but in short order I do witness a (tolerable) bit of pooling, as the waist position of my trousers settles a bit closer to my hips redface. In any event, welcome back!


----------



## LowEndTheory

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Thanks, all.

eagle, that's a bit of the problem I have; my "Brad Pitt from 'Fight Club'" abs aren't what they used to be, and things tend to settle a bit!

I was more curious about the other part of that gent's comments; yellow ties are bad and pocket squares must be white/cream.

Is there any room for sprezzatura in Trad? I guess it would be "sprezzaturingsworth" maybe? I don't know. Thoughts on the possible color violations pointed out, anyone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FiscalDean

LowEndTheory said:


> I was more curious about the other part of that gent's comments; yellow ties are bad and pocket squares must be white/cream.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with yellow ties and IMHO pocket squares do not need to be white or cream.


----------



## L-feld

Billax said:


> L-Feld: A handsome, well put together outfit. The patch pockets, swelled edges, and just-the-right-shade of tan leather buttons on a 3/2 roll jacket (in combination with the shirt and crewneck sweater) work wonderfully together. To my eye, that's one of the best looks shown on AAAT this Fall. Urbane, yet not quite urban!
> 
> What socks and shoes were you wearing?


Thank you. I was wearing navy/olive argyles and burgundy penny loafers. I tried a full body shot, but it was too dark to really come out. I will have to start doing morning shots one of these days. I would ask a coworker, but photographs are not kosher here due to the volume of classified and personally identifiable information.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Billax

Ensiferous said:


>


Glorious, Ensiferous!


----------



## gamma68

LowEndTheory said:


> I think you'll hear a few comments that might be styleforum biases - SF group think is anti-yellow tie and anti-solid not white or cream square.


If your preference is dressing "Trad," then StyleForum is probably not the best place to seek opinions about your rigs.


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Thank you. I was wearing navy/olive argyles and burgundy penny loafers. I tried a full body shot, but it was too dark to really come out. I will have to start doing morning shots one of these days. I would ask a coworker, but photographs are not kosher here due to the volume of classified and personally identifiable information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


And how about at the end of your leash?


----------



## L-feld

Reuben said:


> And how about at the end of your leash?


The usual glowing eyes and long ears.









Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Wanted to share my knot and collar roll, I thought they came out well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

Billax said:


> Glorious, Ensiferous!


Thank you Billax.


----------



## LowEndTheory

gamma68 said:


> If your preference is dressing "Trad," then StyleForum is probably not the best place to seek opinions about your rigs.


Cheers, gamma.

I haven't been on a "men's fashion" board in about ten years (this one), and Style Forum either didn;t exist or wasn't on my radar then. My tastes are a bit schizophrenic; I may be more "Trad" one day, or go for a more European look the next (I tend to favor British over Italian). I'm not going to post pictures of myself when I'm working in my office (home), as jeans, sneakers, and a pullover don't make for good press.

I guess AAAC is still the place to be for the fans of the "timeless" look, as said by St. Alan of Flusser.

My goal is to look, Trad or not, good in pictures ten, twenty, thirty years from now, and not flitting about on the ephemeral breeze of the current trends. Again, I don't dress strictly Trad, but I try to aim for sophistication and not making the outfit look too affected or contrived. In my opinion, there are some looks that, like Communism, don't seem to fare as well when you actually try and put them into practice.

Appreciate the feedback, all!


----------



## LIer

kendallr88 said:


> Wanted to share my knot and collar roll, I thought they came out well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice job on the knot and roll.


----------



## kendallr88

LIer said:


> Nice job on the knot and roll.


Many thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowEndTheory

Good morning, All.

It's BB all the way down, save for the AE Fairfaxes, today.

https://postimg.org/image/a934onhwt/free picture upload


----------



## eagle2250

Nicely done on the days rig, LowEndTheory; and on the knot and collar roll, kendallr88. Since the manufacturer of the shirt is a good determinant of one's degree of success with a collar roll, might I ask, is that OCBD a BB offering, perchance?


----------



## LowEndTheory

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



eagle2250 said:


> Nicely done on the days rig, LowEndTheory...


Thank you, Sir!

kendall; what they said. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Kendallr88, you did execute an excellent knot and roll - even the Russian judge gave you a 9.9. 

I love that your tie actually is snug to the top and not askew - despite all the sprezzatura schmezzatura nonsense, I like those items straight and neat. 

Like Eagle, I too am curious about the OCBD maker - looks Lands End as a guess, but hard to say - spot on whoever it is.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## kendallr88

LowEndTheory said:


> Good morning, All.
> 
> It's BB all the way down, save for the AE Fairfaxes, today.
> 
> https://postimg.org/image/a934onhwt/free picture upload


Nice, what colors are in the shirt?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

eagle2250 said:


> Nicely done on the days rig, LowEndTheory; and on the knot and collar roll, kendallr88. Since the manufacturer of the shirt is a good determinant of one's degree of success with a collar roll, might I ask, is that OCBD a BB offering, perchance?


Eagle, it is indeed from BB. Thanks for the compliment, my good fella!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> Kendallr88, you did execute an excellent knot and roll - even the Russian judge gave you a 9.9.
> 
> I love that your tie actually is snug to the top and not askew - despite all the sprezzatura schmezzatura nonsense, I like those items straight and neat.
> 
> Like Eagle, I too am curious about the OCBD maker - looks Lands End as a guess, but hard to say - spot on whoever it is.


Thanks, FF, it is from BB. One thing I try and do is make sure my tie is nice and snug at the top.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Today's offering.. some autumnal colors today. I have accumulated quite a few pocket squares, but I find myself always reaching for a white square.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

Chilly morning, though I'll be down to shirtsleeves in a bit:




























Barbour Border, blackwatch Bean flannel, O'Connell's shetland, Seiko Alpinist, Bill's M1 Cramerton twills, White's packers


----------



## orange fury

It feels the tiniest bit like fall in the mornings:




PRL flannel blazer - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - Lands End flannel trousers - AE suede Strands (not seen- matching AE belt)


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Proclus

orange fury said:


> It feels the tiniest bit like fall in the mornings:


I like this tie.


----------



## LowEndTheory

kendallr88 said:


> Nice, what colors are in the shirt?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!

Ultra-closeup of the shirt and tie; for some reason the lights in my hotel room are giving a jaundiced hue to the picture.

There is the smallest pink stripe in the check -- nearly imperceptible unless you're looking for it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LowEndTheory

orange fury said:


> It feels the tiniest bit like fall in the mornings:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL flannel blazer - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - Lands End flannel trousers - AE suede Strands (not seen- matching AE belt)


Them shoes! Beautiful broguing on that suede.

Whole ensemble is tight; I especially dig the lapels on that blazer.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Natty Beau

OF, how do you like the Lands' End flannel trousers? Are those the wool/poly blend?

I've been eyeing them as an option to get away from buying flannel on ebay which is a pain, but I'm wary about blends. I'd value your impression of the product.



orange fury said:


> It feels the tiniest bit like fall in the mornings:
> 
> 
> PRL flannel blazer - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - Lands End flannel trousers - AE suede Strands (not seen- matching AE belt)


----------



## Natty Beau

Great rigs, L-Feld. I especially like that knit tie/herringbone look. I have sported it in Baltimore myself.


----------



## orange fury

Natty Beau said:


> OF, how do you like the Lands' End flannel trousers? Are those the wool/poly blend?
> 
> I've been eyeing them as an option to get away from buying flannel on ebay which is a pain, but I'm wary about blends. I'd value your impression of the product.


I like them, I may actually buy another pair- they're 80/20, so the poly content isn't high enough for it to bother me. The pants have held up great for a couple years now though, so that's a positive.


----------



## L-feld

Natty Beau said:


> Great rigs, L-Feld. I especially like that knit tie/herringbone look. I have sported it in Baltimore myself.


Thanks.

Re:flannel, J. Press is having a sale right now and their lower end flannel trousers should be around $130. Much better quality than Lands End.

If you need a color other than grey and you can wait, Eddie Jacobs usually starts his winter sale after new years and he should have Berle flannel trousers in lots of colors for around $100 a pop.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## irish95

kendallr88--- Can you please call the pregame NFL shows and tell them how to properly tie their ties? While you are doing that, also give a shout out to Merril Hoge. His knots are brutal! Great job on the earlier pages.


----------



## kendallr88

irish95 said:


> kendallr88--- Can you please call the pregame NFL shows and tell them how to properly tie their ties? While you are doing that, also give a shout out to Merril Hoge. His knots are brutal! Great job on the earlier pages.


I will indeed, especially since the NFL crew will be in town tonight for Saints-Panthers.. Merrill Hodge has a clown that ties his ties, I am almost certain of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:


today:


Corbin blazer and BB OCBDs both days, Robert Talbot tie yesterday, Ferrell Reed today.


----------



## katch

orange fury said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> today:


Nice is that the BB OCBD?


----------



## orange fury

Yes they are- 529Q in yellow, 530Q in blue/white stripe (Milano/Extra Slim fit for both). It's the old version with the pocket (which I prefer)


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Brooks shirt, sweater
Bean travel blazer
Izod cords
Brooks (AE) pebble longwings


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Southwick 3/2 sack suit for Van Boven of Ann Arbor
* Brooks Brothers shirt and belt
* Britches of Georgetown silk tie (Italy)
* Unbranded silk pocket square (Italy)
* Gold Toe cotton socks
* Johnston & Murphy wingtips


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Yes they are- 529Q in yellow, 530Q in blue/white stripe (Milano/Extra Slim fit for both). It's the old version with the pocket (which I prefer)


And not a-hundred-and-forty-freakin'-dollars!


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> And not a-hundred-and-forty-freakin'-dollars!


This is a crucial point lol- I think I paid $55/apiece?


----------



## katch

orange fury said:


> This is a crucial point lol- I think I paid $55/apiece?


Have you tried the Lands End Hyde Park Tailored Fit? Today's 40% off + Ebates 3% + discounted gift cards brings them to about $30 each


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage Southwick 3/2 sack suit for Van Boven of Ann Arbor
> * Brooks Brothers shirt and belt
> * Britches of Georgetown silk tie (Italy)
> * Unbranded silk pocket square (Italy)
> * Gold Toe cotton socks
> * Johnston & Murphy wingtips


Look who's all grown up. Just kidding, you look great, just used to seeing you in sport coats and more casual attire.

Love the suite / love the tie. Well done.


----------



## orange fury

katch said:


> Have you tried the Lands End Hyde Park Tailored Fit? Today's 40% off + Ebates 3% + discounted gift cards brings them to about $30 each


I haven't, but I have so many Brooks OCBDs that i can't justify buying any more oxford cloth


----------



## katch

orange fury said:


> I haven't, but I have so many Brooks OCBDs that i can't justify buying any more oxford cloth


Gotcha. Trying to decide how I feel about the collar.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> This is a crucial point lol- I think I paid $55/apiece?


I'm still cranky about the new one's price.

That said, I recently purchased the Red Fleece OCBD "selvedge" which has a really heavy feel, the "right" blue color and all the features I want in an OCBD: breast pocket, locker loop, button in back of collar, unlined collar and cuffs and a sleeve placket button.

So, ____ them and their $140 Heritage OCBD or whatever the heck they call it.

The RF one is $100 (which I got for 25% off on a recent promotion). The two drawbacks - only alpha-sizing* (but I don't wear it with a tie, so not an issue for me) and it has an odd white line on the front placket edge, but it's hardly noticeable and I like everything else about it so much I don't care.

Next promotion, I'm stocking up.

* Knowing you, OF, are a similar size to me and like a similar slim fit, I think the medium would fit you perfectly.


----------



## LeeLo

I couldn't wait any longer and it's been chilly enough in the morning to justify a lightweight tweed for this Floridian (even if I lose it before lunch). So out comes the Cable Car Clothiers tweed for the first run of the season.


----------



## eagle2250

^^A strikingly handsome rig, for sure, 
but as a fellow central Floridian, I feel compelled to point out, the thermometer hit 80 degrees earlier today! As do you, I love my tweed(s), but not quite that much. I wore tropical weight chinos and a vented fishing shirt, open collar and with the sleeves rolled to the elbows. LOL.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Proclus

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Brooks shirt, sweater
> Bean travel blazer
> Izod cords
> Brooks (AE) pebble longwings


^Awesome character on these shoes. I'm jealous.


----------



## Proclus

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage Southwick 3/2 sack suit for Van Boven of Ann Arbor
> * Brooks Brothers shirt and belt
> * Britches of Georgetown silk tie (Italy)
> * Unbranded silk pocket square (Italy)
> * Gold Toe cotton socks
> * Johnston & Murphy wingtips


Again, Gamma, I love the attire, but I perhaps love even more your beautiful table.


----------



## katch

katch said:


> Gotcha. Trying to decide how I feel about the collar.


Pulled the trigger on 3 OCBDs from Lands End. Total price $85 for 3. We'll see


----------



## williamson

L-Feld - excellent! Colours and patterns perfectly coordinated!
Gamma - also great in a different "mode".


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Love the wool tie, can you provide any details on the maker / where purchased?


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FF, Proclus and Williamson for your nice comments. The suit is one of my best-ever thrift finds (and my favorite suit). The table is a piece my wife inherited from her mother.


----------



## L-feld

FiscalDean said:


> Love the wool tie, can you provide any details on the maker / where purchased?


Thank you. It's actually a very heavy silk. Feels like wool, but a little crunchier.

It's a house brand for Quintessential Gentleman, a department store here in Baltimore. Not sure who the actual maker is, just says made in Italy. They don't have any ties on their webstore at the moment, but if you're interested, the menswear manager will accommodate. [email protected]

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Natty Beau

orange fury said:


> I like them, I may actually buy another pair- they're 80/20, so the poly content isn't high enough for it to bother me. The pants have held up great for a couple years now though, so that's a positive.


Glad_to_hear_the_poly_is_not_palpable._I_will_have_to_give_them_a_chance.*

*space_bar_broken


----------



## Dorchester

[/URL][/IMG]

That's an old red-label JAB camelhair
BB cords
PRL shirt and wool tie
Cole Haan loafers 
Trafalgar belt under there
And Stuart, with a Stewart collar


----------



## gamma68

^ An excellent rig, Dorchester.

I've been seeking a sack camel hair jacket for years.


----------



## Ensiferous

gamma68 said:


> ^ An excellent rig, Dorchester.


I will second that.


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


> I will second that.


Ordinarily if my much admired fellow members gamma and ensiferous say it then you may expect that I will agree. However, on this occasion, the coat is a sliver too short (and I am tolerant of short so if I say sliver then I mean it) and my own preference would be to avoid the white shirt and square in such an otherwise well conceived combination.

Loving the dog- I can't quite make out what it is chewing but I fondly imagine it to be a Croc.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Deansgate 3/2 tweed jacket
* Vintage L.L. Bean lambswool sweater vest (Scotland)
* Brooks Brothers button-down (with horn buttons)
* Torino surcingle belt
* Lands' End khakis


----------



## Ensiferous

Shaver, while the forum post-count title does not always bestow an accurate rank upon the individual, "Connoisseur" is indeed a fitting designation in your case. 

I do see that the jacket in question could be a bit longer. 

The white shirt, I think, is fine given the colors of the trousers and jacket together, but I would like to know your thoughts on why not. 

And I agree on avoiding the p/s, and all squares in general, nearly all the time.

:hidden:


----------



## Ensiferous

The excellent Deansgate.... love it.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Shaver

As if by magic gamma and ensif immediately post.  As always the texture of their garments inspires my intrigue to a closer view. First rate work, my friends, first rate.


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


> Shaver, while the forum post-count title does not always bestow an accurate rank upon the individual, "Connoisseur" is indeed a fitting designation in your case.
> 
> I do see that the jacket in question could be a bit longer.
> 
> The white shirt, I think, is fine given the colors of the trousers and jacket together, but I would like to know your thoughts on why not.
> 
> And I agree on avoiding the p/s, and all squares in general, nearly all the time.
> 
> :hidden:


You are much too kind, but, thank you. I have a prejudice against the white shirt - indeed do not own one- and would substitute almost anything in its stead. A white square is tolerable, to me, within the confines of a navy coat. With sports coats my fondness for a Persian pickle square blinds me to all other alternatives.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thank you Shaver.

And thanks for your input. I guess I should have known about your white shirt aversion by now; very interesting, I couldn't do without them, even though I go light blue/blue stripe 80% of the time.

"Persian pickle" - a fun name for the boteh!


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


> Thank you Shaver.
> 
> And thanks for your input. I guess I should have known about your white shirt aversion by now; very interesting, I couldn't do without them, even though I go light blue/blue stripe 80% of the time.
> 
> "Persian pickle" - a fun name for the boteh!


Trust me- you cannot go wrong with a paisley ps. Try one, just for me, and see how you feel.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Shaver and Ensiferous, for your nice comments.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Lovely stuff, gentlemen!

Casual Friday here in D.C.

J. Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
Brooks OCBD
Brooks navy chinos
Sebago tassel loafers


----------



## Dorchester

Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen. 
You all came out with some fantastic tweeds today. 
I agree that this jacket is a bit short, but it's always been a favorite. The white shirt; I'm a fan of white shirts, and I especially like the contrast with those dark green cords. 
Shaver, I'll let you carry on with your thoughts of that brute destroying Crocs throughout our neighborhood. 
Thank you again.


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> Thank you. It's actually a very heavy silk. Feels like wool, but a little crunchier.
> 
> It's a house brand for Quintessential Gentleman, a department store here in Baltimore. Not sure who the actual maker is, just says made in Italy. They don't have any ties on their webstore at the moment, but if you're interested, the menswear manager will accommodate. [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info, very interesting texture for silk.


----------



## eagle2250

Dorchester said:


> Thank you for the kind words, gentlemen.
> ......................................
> Shaver, I'll let you carry on with your thoughts of that brute destroying Crocs throughout our neighborhood.
> Thank you again.


LOL. Well at long last we've found a constructive use for all those old pairs of Crocs we have hidden in the shadowed corners of our 'ever-so-Trad' closets. Dorchester, your wonderful pooch seems to have better sartorial sense than a fair number of humans!


----------



## THORVALD

The jacket & tie go WELL together


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

Wow! Outstanding find. 


gamma68 said:


> Circa 1937-38 Woolrich Cruiser, with a Brooks Brothers OCBD and Shetland sweater.
> 
> I finally got around to replacing the buttons. Only two original buttons were left, and their leather shanks were crumbling. The other older replacement buttons were not appropriate. Now, this coat is set for the next 80 or so years.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Eighty+ years of service and still going strong....an example of the level of quality "made in America" used to mean! One just can't ask for much more than that.


----------



## sskim3

Thanksgiving Sunday apparel










Lands End Tweed Sports Coat
JCrew OCBD
J Press tie
Boglioli Pocket Square
JCrew Donegal Tweed Pants
Stanford Boots


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage Deansgate 3/2 tweed jacket
> * Vintage L.L. Bean lambswool sweater vest (Scotland)
> * Brooks Brothers button-down (with horn buttons)
> * Torino surcingle belt
> * Lands' End khakis


Deansgate.. from the old Yale Co-Op, I hope. A nice, vintage jacket from a vintage line although they too did some over padded and over shouldered stuff. You got one of the good ones.


----------



## fred johnson

sskim3 said:


> Thanksgiving Sunday apparel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lands End Tweed Sports Coat
> JCrew OCBD
> J Press tie
> Boglioli Pocket Square
> JCrew Donegal Tweed Pants
> Stanford Boots


Good to see you again, nice jacket/shirt/tie combination.


----------



## sskim3

fred johnson said:


> Good to see you again, nice jacket/shirt/tie combination.


Thank you!

Dress warmly guys. Finally cooling down in the NY/NJ area. Here's my rig for today










Gloverall coat
JCrew flannel and lambswool sweater
LL Bean moleskin pants
LL Bean wool socks and boots


----------



## eagle2250

^^Good to see you posting again, my friend. Your Gloverall Duffle makes me wax nostalgic!
With today's high temperature projected to be 73 degrees and Thursday's projected to be 81 degrees, I reall miss my Gloveall duffle.


----------



## gamma68

rbstc123 said:


> Wow! Outstanding find.





eagle2250 said:


> ^^Eighty+ years of service and still going strong....an example of the level of quality "made in America" used to mean! One just can't ask for much more than that.


Thanks, fellas. This Woolrich cruiser might be my favorite vintage item. It's also probably the oldest garment I have. Woolrich actually helped with some research and narrowed down the dates for this item. The company also expressed interest in buying it should I ever sell it (but it's not for sale). 



fred johnson said:


> Deansgate.. from the old Yale Co-Op, I hope. A nice, vintage jacket from a vintage line although they too did some over padded and over shouldered stuff. You got one of the good ones.


Thanks, sir. It's not from the Yale Co-Op, but you're right--there's next to no shoulder padding. Another favorite item in my closet.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Dress warmly guys. Finally cooling down in the NY/NJ area. Here's my rig for today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloverall coat
> JCrew flannel and lambswool sweater
> LL Bean moleskin pants
> LL Bean wool socks and boots


As eagle said, good to see you posting again my friend. I love this rig - the Gloverall is outstanding. And yes, first truly cold day this fall in the NYC and greater area, I have on several layers.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ...It's not from the Yale Co-Op, but you're right--there's next to no shoulder padding. Another favorite item in my closet.


You have an outstanding wardrobe with many coveted pieces, but that sport coat is the super star of the collection.

It has effortless Ivy street cred.

Does it have a center hook vent?


----------



## sskim3

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Good to see you posting again, my friend. Your Gloverall Duffle makes me wax nostalgic!
> With today's high temperature projected to be 73 degrees and Thursday's projected to be 81 degrees, I reall miss my Gloveall duffle.





Fading Fast said:


> As eagle said, good to see you posting again my friend. I love this rig - the Gloverall is outstanding. And yes, first truly cold day this fall in the NYC and greater area, I have on several layers.


Thanks guys! I have been pretty casual at work nowadays. Since it's colder, I can pull off some Tradish rigs.

I've been engrossed in my new hobby (straight razor shaving  ) but it's good to check in from time to time.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> You have an outstanding wardrobe with many coveted pieces, but that sport coat is the super star of the collection.
> 
> It has effortless Ivy street cred.
> 
> Does it have a center hook vent?


Why, thank you, sir.

It has a hook vent, lapped seams, swelled edges, two lower patch pockets with flaps, two-button cuffs, 3/2 roll and no darts. Pretty much quintessential Ivy Style, and it works well with just about every shirt in my closet. Effortless, indeed.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Why, thank you, sir.
> 
> It has a hook vent, lapped seams, swelled edges, two lower patch pockets with flaps, two-button cuffs, 3/2 roll and no darts. Pretty much quintessential Ivy Style, and it works well with just about every shirt in my closet. Effortless, indeed.


Okay, now you're just being cruel. Kidding aside, that is the Holy Grail of Ivy sport coats and says so much about why so many of us love Ivy / Trad so much.


----------



## gamma68

* Brooks Brothers OCBD
* Lambswool cardigan for the long-gone Jacobson's Dept. Store (with saddle shoulders and MOP buttons)
* L.L. Bean belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Lately.


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> Lately.


Way to go Ox, all very nice and in your usual great style.


----------



## LeeLo

Barbour Beaufort
LL Bean flannel shirt
J.Crew khakis
Sperry Topsiders

The girlfriend stole my Brooks shetland so she scores bonus points too


----------



## HerrDavid

That light brown shetland looks great, OCBD. Harley? Details please!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks Herr and Fred!

The Brown sweater is from Harley. It is brushed and the color is Heathland. Colors are amazing close up. The sweater at the very bottom is a Shetland from Brooks. I think they called it pumice, but I can't recall now.


----------



## top secret

Long time lurker, first time WAYWT poster...










Jos. A. Bank sack suit (red label)
BB OCBD
PRL tie
Allen Edmonds


----------



## Drew4au

Beacon Hill Irish










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

FYI I received my OCBDs from Lands End. If anyone is a "normal" size and is contemplating buying OCBDs at reasonable prices, take a look at LL Bean's offerings. I like that their OCBDs have a bit of heft to them.


----------



## orange fury

OCBD- great stuff! I have the same (or a remarkably similar) Snap T

Today. I only get to wear my turkey tie once or twice a year, so today was one of those days:


Brooks OCBD, Ferrell Reed tie, and Pilot Metropolitan fountain pen

unseen: LE doeskin blazer and surcingle, Tommy Hilfiger chinos, and AE Cavanaughs

also, enjoying this tonight (and thought it was partially trad lol)- Digfish Head "Pennsylvania Tuxedo":


----------



## HerrDavid

Thanks for the info on the Harley, OCBD. It looks fantastic.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks Herr and Fred!
> 
> The Brown sweater is from Harley. It is brushed and the color is Heathland. Colors are amazing close up. The sweater at the very bottom is a Shetland from Brooks. I think they called it pumice, but I can't recall now.


----------



## fred johnson

top secret said:


> Long time lurker, first time WAYWT poster...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jos. A. Bank sack suit (red label)
> BB OCBD
> PRL tie
> Allen Edmonds


Quite Nice. Welcome Aboard!


----------



## fred johnson

Drew4au said:


> Beacon Hill Irish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love the whole look, most Ivy.
Welcome and lets see more.


----------



## top secret

Thanks Fred!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

My version of a glamour shot. So pensive. I was thinking about a corned beef sandwich.

Press 3/2 Harris tweed sack (second picture)
Press Shaggy Dog
Press OCBD
Press repp tie
LE navy chinos
Sebago tassel loafers


----------



## clark_kent

rmpmcdermott said:


> My version of a glamour shot. So pensive. I was thinking about a corned beef sandwich.
> 
> Press 3/2 Harris tweed sack (second picture)
> Press Shaggy Dog
> Press OCBD
> Press repp tie
> LE navy chinos
> Sebago tassel loafers


Very nice. Your glasses, beard, and book in hand gives this picture an academia look/feel. In other words, you look like a professor; I'll go even further and say U.S. History professor, or maybe Sociology.

Great stuff!


----------



## Pentheos

clark_kent said:


> Very nice. Your glasses, beard, and book in hand gives this picture an academia look/feel. In other words, you look like a professor; I'll go even further and say U.S. History professor, or maybe Sociology.
> 
> Great stuff!


Humanities professors cannot afford J.Press unless they have a trust fund. $50K starting, top LOL.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

clark_kent said:


> Very nice. Your glasses, beard, and book in hand gives this picture an academia look/feel. In other words, you look like a professor; I'll go even further and say U.S. History professor, or maybe Sociology.
> 
> Great stuff!


Thanks!



Pentheos said:


> Humanities professors cannot afford J.Press unless they have a trust fund. $50K starting, top LOL.


This is true. I must say, I've gotten most of my J. Press stuff from eBay, though I have bought a few sport coats there over the last few years. I couldn't afford a steady diet of brand new Press!


----------



## clark_kent

Pentheos said:


> Humanities professors cannot afford J.Press unless they have a trust fund. $50K starting, top LOL.


Lol good point. In the case of our protagonist, we'll just pretend he's made a fortune from a best-selling book he published. But even then, he's very frugal so he thrifts his sport coats. And he donated the book proceeds to charity! ;-)


----------



## Pentheos

clark_kent said:


> Lol good point. In the case of our protagonist, we'll just pretend he's made a fortune from a best-selling book he published. But even then, he's very frugal so he thrifts his sport coats. And he donated the book proceeds to charity! ;-)


Then the protagonist is an idiot.


----------



## clark_kent

rmpmcdermott said:


> Thanks!
> 
> This is true. I must say, I've gotten most of my J. Press stuff from eBay, though I have bought a few sport coats there over the last few years. I couldn't afford a steady diet of brand new Press!


Just my $0.02:

Of late, I'm starting to resent ties with crew necks. The tie rarely--if ever--shows (as evidenced by your pics). Bow-ties are more my preference with crew necks. Unless I'm going with a cardigan or v-neck that'll show the tie


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Pentheos said:


> Then the protagonist is an idiot.


Well Happy Thanksgiving to you too!


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent said:


> Just my $0.02:
> 
> Of late, I'm starting to resent ties with crew necks. The tie rarely--if ever--shows (as evidenced by your pics). Bow-ties are more my preference with crew necks. Unless I'm going with a cardigan or v-neck that'll show the tie


A tab or pin collar can also solve the problem and give both the tie knot and the overall look a "lift."


----------



## rmpmcdermott

I just really like wearing a tie and I don't mind that no one sees it. Also, when I'm at work, if I have to run out to do an interview I can pull off the sweater and throw on my sport coat.

Plus, this: https://www.ivy-style.com/secrets-of-sprezzatura-how-to-wear-a-crewneck.html


----------



## gamma68

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.







* Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 cashmere jacket (Italy by Corneliani) and shirt (purple label)
* Vintage Brooks Brothers wool/silk tie
* Trafalgar belt
* Very vintage (oval label) Jos. A. Bank wool trousers
* Saks Fifth Ave. cashmere socks
* Vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeils


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> I...Plus, this: https://www.ivy-style.com/secrets-of-sprezzatura-how-to-wear-a-crewneck.html


I saw that when it first came out - very inside-baseball Ivy dressing, but I'm geeking enough to have enjoyed it. Also, kudos to you for using navy chinos - never easy to do.

*Gamma*: where ever you go for Thanksgiving, my money is on you being the best dressed man there. (I think I remember that tie from and coveted it in the past.)


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> I saw that when it first came out - very inside-baseball Ivy dressing, but I'm geeking enough to have enjoyed it. Also, kudos to you for using navy chinos - never easy to do.


Same! Those details aren't for everyone, but I love geeking out over it as well.


----------



## conductor

Thanksgiving rig:

Orvis cardigan
Burberry shirt
BB corduroy 
J&M shell loafers


----------



## Flairball

Hope everyone had a happy turkey day, and is well. It has been a while since I last posted. I haven't given up trying to dress well, I just haven't had the motivation to take, crop, and post pics. Anyway, here is a peek at my Thanksgiving day rig.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Flairball, it is great hearing from you again...you are looking great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> A tab or pin collar can also solve the problem and give both the tie knot and the overall look a "lift."


(almost) Every time you write, I learn something new!

I hope you enjoyed your dinner and time with family yesterday, my good sir!


----------



## clark_kent

rmpmcdermott said:


> I just really like wearing a tie and I don't mind that no one sees it. Also, when I'm at work, if I have to run out to do an interview I can pull off the sweater and throw on my sport coat.
> 
> Plus, this: https://www.ivy-style.com/secrets-of-sprezzatura-how-to-wear-a-crewneck.html


This news to me.

If I wore it that way, I can only imagine the amount of friends that would stop me to "fix my collar" and the amount of strangers that would point out that my collar needs fixing haha

Informative stuff; thanks for the read!

And yeah, fashion is all about what YOU like. Your reason(s) for doing what you do are also very reasonable. I just like the dash of color that a visible tie can add. Think of an OCBD under a v-neck sweater / vest, or even a waist coat under a sport coat. Having that small visibility really puts the cherry on top.

I still loved your rig, rmp!

Hope you enjoyed your dinner and time with family yesterday.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

clark_kent said:


> This news to me.
> 
> If I wore it that way, I can only imagine the amount of friends that would stop me to "fix my collar" and the amount of strangers that would point out that my collar needs fixing haha
> 
> Informative stuff; thanks for the read!
> 
> And yeah, fashion is all about what YOU like. Your reason(s) for doing what you do are also very reasonable. I just like the dash of color that a visible tie can add. Think of an OCBD under a v-neck sweater / vest, or even a waist coat under a sport coat. Having that small visibility really puts the cherry on top.
> 
> I still loved your rig, rmp!
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your dinner and time with family yesterday.


Thanks! And I agree, fashion is all about what you like. If you like a dash of tie then go for it.


----------



## williamson

clark_kent said:


> ...with crew necks. The tie rarely--if ever--shows...


While the above is true...


rmpmcdermott said:


> I just really like wearing a tie and I don't mind that no one sees it.


...in the colder seasons the closed collar (which looks somewhat silly without a tie, even under a crew-neck) gives a thermal advantage.


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent said:


> (almost) Every time you write, I learn something new!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your dinner and time with family yesterday, my good sir!


Thank you for the very nice compliment and good wishes.

Dinner was wonderful, low key and spent with close family - all good things.

I hope your's was equally enjoyable.


----------



## Flairball

Yesterday.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> *Gamma*: where ever you go for Thanksgiving, my money is on you being the best dressed man there. (I think I remember that tie from and coveted it in the past.)


Thank you, sir. I hope you had a nice Thanksgiving weekend.


----------



## LIer

Flairball said:


> Yesterday.


Excellent example of a square, sans necktie, perfectly complimenting a heavy tweed sport coat.


----------



## LIer

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have been greatly enjoying your recent rigs, L-feld. Glad to see you posting again. All top-notch examples of this thread. Just one question: who is that skinny guy always photo-bombing you?


----------



## sskim3

Beaver Brand hat
Donegal Tweed Jacket
J Crew sweater and flannel shirt
Club Monaco Selvedge Jeans
Tommy Hilifger shoes


----------



## Flairball

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Looking good. I like that you could switch shirt and tie with the mannequin and your rig would still look sharp.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, nice job, like it, you do trad with the same fresh vibe that I try to do only I'm less successful at it than you are. 

Love the jacket - is it vintage?

I've noticed things, from time to time, that I like in Club Monaco, but for whatever reason, haven't ever bought anything from them. What do you think of the brand overall (I believe it's in the Ralph Lauren family, but they don't promote the connection)?


----------



## Flairball

Good morning, Gents. I seem to be consistently a day behind in my posts, now that I'm posting again. Anyway, Yesterday's casual skeet and dog walking rig. 


The Musto Carrick tweed cap has quickly become a favorite of mine, and I'm getting some good, yet casual, looks with the LLB waterfowl sweater vest, too.


----------



## L-feld

LIer said:


> I have been greatly enjoying your recent rigs, L-feld. Glad to see you posting again. All top-notch examples of this thread. Just one question: who is that skinny guy always photo-bombing you?


Oh, that's just Marvin. Don't mind him. He used to work at my wife's antique shop, but she's not selling any clothing at the moment, so he's been camping out in our spare bedroom, acting all morose.


----------



## Flairball

sskim3 said:


> Beaver Brand hat
> Donegal Tweed Jacket
> J Crew sweater and flannel shirt
> Club Monaco Selvedge Jeans
> Tommy Hilifger shoes


I really like the Jacket, sweater, and shirt combo. They got together great.

I like the hat, too, but it's hard to see the fit from that angle. It looks like you might want (at least to my eye) a slightly larger size that will sit a little lower.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> Oh, that's just Marvin. Don't mind him. He used to work at my wife's antique shop, but she's not selling any clothing at the moment, so he's been camping out in our spare bedroom, acting all morose.


He'd be perfect for our forum. Obviously knows his way around an OCBD and bow tie, and would never have a need to engage in any of the petty jeans, shorts, or navy pants threads.


----------



## kendallr88

Today's look.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Digging the blazer and light buttons


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:Today's theme is textures, brought to you by flannel, suede, and wool:Yesterday: Brooks bow tie/OCBD, LE flannels, RL flannel blazer, AE Jingle Bell Moks
Today: Brooks OCBD, Lochcarron wool tie (in Robertson Hunting tartan), LE flannels, RL flannel blazer, AE suede Strands/belt


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Working hard for my money.

Brooks triple patch pocket 3/2 hopsack blazer (original 346)
Bean cardigan
Press OCBD
Press repp
LE grey chinos
Sebago USA-made beef-roll pennies


----------



## Proclus

^ Love the cardigan.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Proclus said:


> ^ Love the cardigan.


Thanks!


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^Nicely done, L feld. I love emblematics...could we get a closer look at the tie? Also are those penny loafers SAS 40th Anniversary Penny's....very comfortable and handsome shoes, for sure!


----------



## L-feld

The three wise monkeys, and a fourth...

And yes, they are the SAS loafers. I don't know why these have to be limited edition. I bought an extra pair of the burgundy as a just in case.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

L-feld said:


> The three wise monkeys, and a fourth......


Kinda like the fifth Beatle.


----------



## L-feld

Fading Fast said:


> Kinda like the fifth Beatle.


Well, but I don't think George Martin was much of a lech.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

L-feld said:


> The three wise monkeys, and a fourth...
> 
> And yes, they are the SAS loafers. I don't know why these have to be limited edition. I bought an extra pair of the burgundy as a just in case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. I love that tie...any suggestions on current sources? The SAS penny loafers were my first experience with SAS footwear. I'm presently looking at their boat shoe design.


----------



## Flairball

A bit of a different look, today. In an effort to shave a bit of weight off my luggage I've elected to wear (read, stuff into the overhead bin) my wool camo duck/goose flighting coat on my flight to England. Don't worry, there is an HT neatly folded in my luggage, and I will be squared away by dinner time.


----------



## Shaver

Heh. I'll be wearing a Harris also. Green I had thought. Unless yours will be green? That would be weird. :surprised:


----------



## L-feld

eagle2250 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I love that tie...any suggestions on current sources? The SAS penny loafers were my first experience with SAS footwear. I'm presently looking at their boat shoe design.


The tie is from Press, and currently on sale to boot:

I have been guilty of buying SAS shoes in the past and have owned some really ugly ones. There may still be a picture of me on this thread wearing the Ace model. My wife got me to dispose of them this summer because they were so frumpy, but they were comfortable dagnammit!

Looks aside, a lot of their shoes are cemented. The penny loafers are the exception.

The boat shoes are definitely serviceable. They are probably comparable to a Billfish, but more supportive and made from softer leather. Like most SAS shoes, they are Medicare/Diabetic compliant, which is great if you wear them without socks, since they won't give you blisters. But they are not as pretty or "craftsmanlike" as Rancourt or Quoddy boat shoes.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Oh hey look. My $15 J. Press blazer from eBay arrived today! It's only going to need some minor alterations, as well! Score.

Press 3/2 sack blazer
Press OCBD
Press A&S repp
Brooks grey chinos
Sebago tassel loafers


----------



## Flairball

Shaver said:


> Heh. I'll be wearing a Harris also. Green I had thought. Unless yours will be green? That would be weird. :surprised:


Might be weird; I did pack green. Could we pass a twins?


----------



## Shaver

Fair point. 

I'll probably wear brown now though- just in case.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## orange fury

Today:




question- are the shoulders too wide on this jacket? I feel like it fits great through the body and sleeve, but I'm wondering if the sleeve head is within the range of acceptability:


----------



## katch

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question- are the shoulders too wide on this jacket? I feel like it fits great through the body and sleeve, but I'm wondering if the sleeve head is within the range of acceptability:


don't worry. Looks great. Is that the polo blazer?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question- are the shoulders too wide on this jacket? I feel like it fits great through the body and sleeve, but I'm wondering if the sleeve head is within the range of acceptability:


The shoulder isn't a perfect fit, but it certainly doesn't bother me. I think it's fine.


----------



## CSG

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


You know what I like about your style? You never look like you're trying too hard
(and I mean that in a good way!)


----------



## CSG

orange fury said:


> Today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> question- are the shoulders too wide on this jacket? I feel like it fits great through the body and sleeve, but I'm wondering if the sleeve head is within the range of acceptability:


Not too big on the shoulders to worry about IMO. Love the shoes. I gotta get a pair!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1. Orange Fury, the rig looks splendid and the fit of the blazer shoulders is pretty close to perfect...just a slight dimple at the right shoulder head. Your Snaffle-bit Loafers are nothing short of magnificent!



L-feld said:


> The tie is from Press, and currently on sale to boot:
> 
> I have been guilty of buying SAS shoes in the past and have owned some really ugly ones. There may still be a picture of me on this thread wearing the Ace model. My wife got me to dispose of them this summer because they were so frumpy, but they were comfortable dagnammit!
> 
> Looks aside, a lot of their shoes are cemented. The penny loafers are the exception.
> 
> The boat shoes are definitely serviceable. They are probably comparable to a Billfish, but more supportive and made from softer leather. Like most SAS shoes, they are Medicare/Diabetic compliant, which is great if you wear them without socks, since they won't give you blisters. But they are not as pretty or "craftsmanlike" as Rancourt or Quoddy boat shoes.


Thanks again. I have been given assurances by SWMBO that a burgundy version of the tie will appear under the Christmas Tree! As to the shoes, I do so love my Quoddy Trail boat shoes and Rancourt Ranger Mocs and they are comfortable, but I'm always on the lookout for a a more comfortable version of what's in my shoe racks...it's sort of a hobby, I guess. Aesthetics aside, I may end up giving those SAS boat shoes a try! I've been absolutely floored by the extreme comfort of the 40th Anniversary Penny loafers. :thumbs-up:


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

This was with BB Hudson Chinos and a BB Saxxon Wool navy blazer.

Pretty nice collar roll for today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

kendallr88 said:


> This was with BB Hudson Chinos and a BB Saxxon Wool navy blazer.
> 
> Pretty nice collar roll for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good but watch that tie dimple..


----------



## kendallr88

fred johnson said:


> Looks good but watch that tie dimple..


This is one of the BB ties that rarely gets worn because of that, some BB ties just don't "knot" like others. Does anyone else find this to be true?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

kendallr88 said:


> This is one of the BB ties that rarely gets worn because of that, some BB ties just don't "knot" like others. Does anyone else find this to be true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. I mostly tie half windsors with my Brooks ties because I often can't get a dimple out of a FIH


----------



## CSG

kendallr88 said:


> This is one of the BB ties that rarely gets worn because of that, some BB ties just don't "knot" like others. Does anyone else find this to be true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I picked up 4 BB ties last year during a big sale. Let's just say, I wasn't impressed with their quality to price ratio.


----------



## Flairball

HT and a cashmere v-neck for sneaking around Manchester, tonight.


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Yep. I mostly tie half windsors with my Brooks ties because I often can't get a dimple out of a FIH


Any idea what might be the issue? Weird that some knot well and some don't.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

CSG said:


> I picked up 4 BB ties last year during a big sale. Let's just say, I wasn't impressed with their quality to price ratio.


I can relate, I have a couple where the thread is starting to come apart on the back side after a few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

CSG - Thank you!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

[video]https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Four-in-hand-knot.mp4[/video]

I am by no means an expert, but here is how I go about getting a dimple.

There are two things that I want to note about this video. The first is that I exaggerated the way in which I ensure a dimple in my tie during the recording, I do this by pinching the tie between my thumb and middle finger while using my index finger to shape the dimple. This second is something that I only learned after watching the video myself which is my four-in-hand knot form could use some work


----------



## kendallr88

oxford cloth button down said:


> [video]https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/Four-in-hand-knot.mp4[/video]
> 
> I am by no means an expert, but here is how I go about getting a dimple.
> 
> There are two things that I want to note about this video. The first is that I exaggerated the way in which I ensure a dimple in my tie during the recording, I do this by pinching the tie between my thumb and middle finger while using my index finger to shape the dimple. This second is something that I only learned after watching the video myself which is my four-in-hand knot form could use some work


Thanks for the video, that's pretty much how I have been tying my ties. I just find that some BB ties don't dimple as well as other BB ties. It's like there's too much fabric underneath or something.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Here's today. I made a wonderfully impulsive decision this morning. I do it about twice a year.

Press 3/2 sack blazer
Press OCBD
Press rep
BB chinos
Sebago tassel loafers


----------



## gamma68

kendallr88 said:


>


Honestly, I don't see anything wrong here.

Half the time, my ties end up with a dual dimple. Maybe that's because I often wear BB ties, I dunno. But I think a dual dimple adds a bit of subtle flair without looking ridiculous or gauche.

This is what you DON'T want to end up with:


----------



## FiscalDean

rmpmcdermott said:


> The shoulder isn't a perfect fit, but it certainly doesn't bother me. I think it's fine.


The shoulders look good to me. I've come to the conclusion that the search for "perfect shoulders" can be too frustrating to worry about.


----------



## L-feld

I'm not sure how I feel about the ecru shirt with the grey pants.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

gamma68 said:


> Honestly, I don't see anything wrong here.
> 
> Half the time, my ties end up with a dual dimple. Maybe that's because I often wear BB ties, I dunno. But I think a dual dimple adds a bit of subtle flair without looking ridiculous or gauche.
> 
> This is what you DON'T want to end up with:


gamma, I agree with you. Too perfect a dimple equals trying too hard.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FiscalDean said:


> The shoulders look good to me. I've come to the conclusion that the search for "perfect shoulders" can be too frustrating to worry about.


Agree totally.


----------



## FLMike

L-feld said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the ecru shirt with the grey pants.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think the outfit goes well together. By the way, yet another thing Marvin never has to worry about......whether his pants match his shirt. Really envious of that guy.


----------



## L-feld

FLMike said:


> I think the outfit goes well together. By the way, yet another thing Marvin never has to worry about......whether his pants match his shirt. Really envious of that guy.


Ah yes, but he will never know the joy of tucking his shirt into his pants. And he never gets to wear the monogrammed belt buckle I bought him for his birthday this year.


----------



## eagle2250

^^While he ties a much better bow than I ever could, I used to be just as slim and every bit as svelte as Marvin,.....but not so much these days! LOL.


----------



## orange fury

katch said:


> don't worry. Looks great. Is that the polo blazer?


Thanks, yes it is.



rmpmcdermott said:


> The shoulder isn't a perfect fit, but it certainly doesn't bother me. I think it's fine.





CSG said:


> Not too big on the shoulders to worry about IMO. Love the shoes. I gotta get a pair!





FiscalDean said:


> The shoulders look good to me. I've come to the conclusion that the search for "perfect shoulders" can be too frustrating to worry about.





rmpmcdermott said:


> Agree totally.


Thanks gents, I appreciate the feedback. The divot was concerning, but it felt like it fit everywhere else, and sizing down didn't seem like it would work (not to mention I couldn't find a 38 lol)


----------



## gamma68

FiscalDean said:


> The shoulders look good to me. I've come to the conclusion that the search for "perfect shoulders" can be too frustrating to worry about.


I like this stance and will keep it in mind going forward. Almost every jacket I own presents a slight divot in the right shoulder. I'm an OCD perfectionist and slight divots have bothered me.

The truth is, no one's body is perfectly symmetric and probably the only way to get around that is to go bespoke. But my name isn't Rockefeller, so bespoke is out of the question. Better to abandon the quest for the "perfect" shoulder and end the frustration while continuing to avoid the shoulder divots that are obviously bad form.


----------



## katch

orange fury said:


> Thanks, yes it is.
> 
> Thanks gents, I appreciate the feedback. The divot was concerning, but it felt like it fit everywhere else, and sizing down didn't seem like it would work (not to mention I couldn't find a 38 lol)


Where you able to pick it up at a good price. Looking for something like that (I'm a 40L)


----------



## FiscalDean

L-feld said:


> I'm not sure how I feel about the ecru shirt with the grey pants.
> 
> IMHO, ecru and gray is a classic combination.


----------



## FiscalDean

gamma68 said:


> I like this stance and will keep it in mind going forward. Almost every jacket I own presents a slight divot in the right shoulder. I'm an OCD perfectionist and slight divots have bothered me.
> 
> The truth is, no one's body is perfectly symmetric and probably the only way to get around that is to go bespoke. But my name isn't Rockefeller, so bespoke is out of the question. Better to abandon the quest for the "perfect" shoulder and end the frustration while continuing to avoid the shoulder divots that are obviously bad form.


I'm not entirely sure you can achieve perfection even with true bespoke. After all, the tailor is human and as such can't always achieve absolute perfection. Also, I've noted that even the makers traditionally thought of as producing a natural shoulder garment change the look over time. I have BB and Southwick sack coats spanning a number of years and the look has obviously changed.


----------



## Natty Beau

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice blazer! I didn't realize the buttons weren't brass until I saw the close-up. What are they--horn?


----------



## orange fury

First real chance to wear tweed. The chinos are super wrinkled, but I don't care enough today:




I was was going to wear my Jingle Bell Moks again, but it's supposed to rain today (edit: just started raining) and I'm going to be out in it in a bit, so Dainite soled boots:


J Crew jacket (tweed by Moon) - Brooks OCBD/bow tie - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - AE Higgins Mills boots


----------



## L-feld

Natty Beau said:


> Nice blazer! I didn't realize the buttons weren't brass until I saw the close-up. What are they--horn?


Thanks, yeah they're horn of some sort. It's an Empire from Eddie Jacobs.

I have another winter blazer with brass buttons, but I usually end up wearing this one because it fits better. Maybe one day I will get a set of monogrammed pewter buttons or something like that.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

The 2nd day of December: Barbour, Bean Norwegian (the original), J Crew chinos, Scarf? The shirt is more green than blue.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Yesterday:Today's theme is textures, brought to you by flannel, suede, and wool:Yesterday: Brooks bow tie/OCBD, LE flannels, RL flannel blazer, AE Jingle Bell Moks
> Today: Brooks OCBD, Lochcarron wool tie (in Robertson Hunting tartan), LE flannels, RL flannel blazer, AE suede Strands/belt


All of this is very cool! Excellent!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.
> 
> * Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 cashmere jacket (Italy by Corneliani) and shirt (purple label)
> * Vintage Brooks Brothers wool/silk tie
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Very vintage (oval label) Jos. A. Bank wool trousers
> * Saks Fifth Ave. cashmere socks
> * Vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeils


Nice tie!!!!!


----------



## Patrick06790

Last night covered a talk by an Adam Gopnick, who writes for the New Yorker magazine.

The political bent of this area being what it is, there was a lot of angst (what the kids call "butthurt") in the room, and it only got angstier.

I felt it prudent to be armored. A crowd of elderly Democrats, once roused, is a terrible thing.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

LE shirt
Bean sweater, boots
Unknown, hand-me-down cashmere scarf
Vintage JC Penney hunting jacket
J Crew jeans


----------



## ran23

Going to a local Christmas Play, good chance of snow, so my dress boots may not make it after all.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> All of this is very cool! Excellent!


Thanks! I like to have fun this time of year lol.

cold, gray, and wet today:






PRL tweed - Brooks wool tie/OCBD - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - AE suede Strands/belt


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Thanks! I like to have fun this time of year lol.
> 
> cold, gray, and wet today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL tweed - Brooks wool tie/OCBD - Tommy Hilfiger chinos - AE suede Strands/belt


The jacket looks too short as do the pants for my liking.. IMO, of course.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

kendallr88 said:


> The jacket looks too short as do the pants for my liking.. IMO, of course.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the camera is at a bit of an upward angle, the best spot I have is a somewhat low window sill. In reality, the jacket completely covers my butt, and the chinos touch the top of my shoes (still no break though).


----------



## Dorchester

Orange, I'm a fan of Lochcarron ties myself, and have a few. I haven't noticed many people wearing them on here, but I wanted to let you know I thought it looked great with the flannels.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## LeeLo

It's December and it's 80 degrees out. I call this "Pheasants on the hopsack"


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> the camera is at a bit of an upward angle, the best spot I have is a somewhat low window sill. In reality, the jacket completely covers my butt, and the chinos touch the top of my shoes (still no break though).


OF, I like the color and fabric coordination here, but I have to agree with KR on this one. Pants and jacket need another inch each, imo. It looks a bit like a youngster who has outgrown his "nice clothes". A very well-dressed youngster though!


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Opposite Saybrook said:


> LE shirt
> Bean sweater, boots
> Unknown, hand-me-down cashmere scarf
> Vintage JC Penney hunting jacket
> J Crew jeans


Great minds think alike! I just purchased this vintage Woolrich for myself:


I can't wait to receive it!


----------



## Waxed Cotton

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Nice jumper! Who makes it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff all around, gentlemen.

It's about 40 degrees here in D.C. so I'm donning tweed.

Press 3/2 tweed sack
Brooks OCBD
Press repp
LE chinos
Alden LHS pennies


----------



## Waxed Cotton

First fit pic so go easy on me haha! I'm not the best photographer so if any of you fellas have any tips I am all ears!

Finally a genuinely chilly day in Northern California:

Cashmere Pringle of Scotland turtleneck jumper
Vintage Barbour Beaufort in Rustic
LVC 501's
Lambswool no name socks
Clarks Desert Boots


----------



## III

Post count will indicate that I rarely comment, but it's a pleasure to see you back!

This was meant as a response to Flairball's post. I guess my post count also indicates my lack of expertise in posting as well.


----------



## III

Nicely done.


----------



## L-feld

RPM - I think we are wearing the same jacket today.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

The Empire-made Press tweed from last autumn? I have it in grey and the blue/green color. Bought em both off Chris.


----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> The Empire-made Press tweed from last autumn? I have it in grey and the blue/green color. Bought em both off Chris.


Yup, that's the one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

Ensiferous said:


> ...........................


Perfection...absolute sartorial perfection! And it's Trad...to the bone. :thumbs-up:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Waxed Cotton said:


> Nice jumper! Who makes it if you don't mind me asking?


Thanks, it is from Harley of Scotland.


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle2250 said:


> Perfection...absolute sartorial perfection! And it's Trad...to the bone. :thumbs-up:


If only.... but thank you eagle, I am honored.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## orange fury

I lost the cardigan shortly after I took the pic, but it was kind of cold this morning:






Corbin tweed - Brooks OCBD/bow tie/cardigan - AE Jingle Bell Moks


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Woodsy look for me haha

Gooran Bros cashmere watch cap
American Apparel tee
Pendleton board shirt
LVC 501s
LL Bean ragg wool socks
Quoddy chukkas

Mr. Omar Little doing a bit of a photobomb haha!


----------



## Flairball

Some good stuff here, lately. Glad to see it. On the road I have not been able to snap and post selfies, and was even without wifi for a bit. Anyway, a different bit of trad. I was caught enjoying a port and a bit of cake during elevensies between drives at Watton. 


We had beautiful weather. In the pic below I had stripped off my sweater, and was shooting in just waistcoat and tattersall.


----------



## FLMike

Waxed Cotton said:


> Woodsy look for me haha
> 
> Gooran Bros cashmere watch cap
> American Apparel tee
> Pendleton board shirt
> LVC 501s
> LL Bean ragg wool socks
> Quoddy chukkas
> 
> Mr. Omar Little doing a bit of a photobomb haha!


Why black out the hand tats? We've had other hipsters turned tradsters here....there's no need to be ashamed.


----------



## Flairball

FLMike said:


> Why black out the hand tats? We've had other hipsters turned tradsters here....there's no need to be ashamed. haha


None whatsoever. While I rarely display them, I am nearly sleeved, and wear a full back piece from Horiyoshi III of Yokohama Japan. Of course, that's a whole other type of trad.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

My tattoos are from a time when I was not my "Best Self". I'm actually in the process of removing them (the most visible ones ) as I am not the same person that I was 25 years ago. I'm not too keen on being viewed as an ex-hipster (which I absolutely never was haha) turned trad. I am definitely coming for a Mod/Suedehead background but even then, those days are very far behind me and I have no interest in re-visiting them haha! 
Therefore, my tattoos will be blocked out as not to distract from my overall look. 

I do appreciate the open mindedness of this forum though.. quite refreshing!


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Flairball said:


> None whatsoever. While I rarely display them, I am nearly sleeved, and wear a full back piece from Horiyoshi III of Yokohama Japan. Of course, that's a whole other type of trad.


I work in a fairly famous tattoo shop and had the good fortune to meet Horiyoshi III a few years ago. One of the nicest, must humble artist that I've met in my more than 25 years in the industry. I'd love to see your piece!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Flairball said:


> None whatsoever. While I rarely display them, I am nearly sleeved, and wear a full back piece from Horiyoshi III of Yokohama Japan. Of course, that's a whole other type of trad.


Tattooed and trad right here as well! Most of my arms and chest are done, though I rarely show them off.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

rmpmcdermott said:


> Tattooed and trad right here as well! Most of my arms and chest are done, though I rarely show them off.


Been lurking for a few years now, I must say that I've constantly been impressed with your rigs Mr. McDermott


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Waxed Cotton said:


> Been lurking for a few years now, I must say that I've constantly been impressed with your rigs Mr. McDermott


Why thank you, sir!


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 sack jacket (pre-outlet) with Remington shotshell buttons 
* BB ecru OCBD
* Turnbull & Asser cashmere tie
* The Belted Cow hunting dogs belt
* Lands' End corduroys


----------



## orange fury

Its colder today than it's been, but the humidity and wind are making it way worse:






Gloverall duffle - PRL blazer - Brooks OCBD/tie - LE flannels - AE suede belt/Massdrop chukkas


----------



## jimw

Those shotgun shell buttons are a slick twist, Gamma - am liking the cut of your jib!

JW

* Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 sack jacket (pre-outlet) with Remington shotshell buttons 
* BB ecru OCBD
* Turnbull & Asser cashmere tie
* The Belted Cow hunting dogs belt
* Lands' End corduroys[/QUOTE]


----------



## rmpmcdermott

That tweed is outstanding, Gamma!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Gloomy weather here in the District of Columbia. Good day to get some reading done.

Press Shaggy Dog
Brooks university strip OCBD
LE chinos
Alden LHS pennies



















And here's a screenshot from a few weeks ago when I accidentally got caught on TV doing my job.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Nice and chilly in the Pacific North West today!

North Sea Clothing "Cadet" jumper
Barbour Border
Johnstons of Elgin scarf
Vintage Harris Tweed cap
Ledbury moleskins
Pendleton socks
LL Bean rubber Mocs


----------



## stcolumba

In a school hallway, listening to string auditions. Wearing Southwick, J Press, Brooks Bros


----------



## Reuben




----------



## FLMike

Some REEAAALLLY good stuff on the last couple of pages here, fellas. Gamma, home run with your last effort.....I especially love the shotshell buttons on that tweed. Very cool! What footwear are you sporting, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> Sometimes REEAAALLLY good stuff on the last couple of pages here, fellas. Gamma, home run with your last effort.....I especially love the shotshell buttons on that tweed. Very cool! What footwear are you sporting, if you don't mind me asking.


Thanks to everyone for the nice comments.

I was wearing cashmere-blend argyle socks from Saks Fifth Ave. and vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeil Scotch grain longwings.


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the nice comments.
> 
> I was wearing cashmere-blend argyle socks from Saks Fifth Ave. and vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeil Scotch grain longwings.


i want some of those MacNeils badly, should've jumped on them during the RDA sale


----------



## Waxed Cotton

My vintage Woolrich Mackinaw came in yesterday. I couldn't be more pleased with it, however upon trying it on, I discovered that I do not really have many items to wear it with. I was hoping to get some suggestions from you fellas on how to wear it without giving off that "Urban Lumberjack " vibe haha. Which colors pair well with the red and black (I am legitimately mildly color blind) ? 
Here is my first go:

I outfitted it with a US Army wool watch cap
Lyle & Scott lambswool turtleneck 
Levi's
Targyles 
And Quoddy boots



Any constructive criticism is more than welcome !


----------



## rmpmcdermott

WC - That would look great with a blue OCBD, heavy twill chinos and a pair of wallabees. I honestly think it goes with more than you're allowing yourself. You get a lot of leeway being that it's a jacket. Throwing it on over and OCBD and some chinos looks wonderfully casual, I think. I have a loudly block-colored Patagonia half-zip fleece that I use in a similar manner. Nothing really goes with it, so everything kind of goes with it.

It's chilly outside today, but the sky is is like an ocean of cerulean and the sun as richly bright as the yolk of a fried egg. Time for a nice walk.

Press blue-green 3/2 sack tweed
Bean cardigan
BB Makers OCBD
Press emblematic
LE chinos
Alden LHS


----------



## LeeLo

There's a chill in the air today.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

rmpmcdermott said:


> WC - That would look great with a blue OCBD, heavy twill chinos and a pair of wallabees. I honestly think it goes with more than you're allowing yourself. You get a lot of leeway being that it's a jacket. Throwing it on over and OCBD and some chinos looks wonderfully casual, I think. I have a loudly block-colored Patagonia half-zip fleece that I use in a similar manner. Nothing really goes with it, so everything kind of goes with it.
> 
> It's chilly outside today, but the sky is is like an ocean of cerulean and the sun as richly bright as the yolk of a fried egg. Time for a nice walk.
> 
> Press blue-green 3/2 sack tweed
> Bean cardigan
> BB Makers OCBD
> Press emblematic
> LE chinos
> Alden LHS


Thanks for the tips, I think that I just need to experiment at bit. I love the cardigan by the way! Is it a full sleeve or vest?


----------



## kendallr88

LeeLo said:


> There's a chill in the air today.


Good stuff, LeeLo... great textures!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

rmpmcdermott said:


> WC - That would look great with a blue OCBD, heavy twill chinos and a pair of wallabees. I honestly think it goes with more than you're allowing yourself. You get a lot of leeway being that it's a jacket. Throwing it on over and OCBD and some chinos looks wonderfully casual, I think. I have a loudly block-colored Patagonia half-zip fleece that I use in a similar manner. Nothing really goes with it, so everything kind of goes with it.
> 
> It's chilly outside today, but the sky is is like an ocean of cerulean and the sun as richly bright as the yolk of a fried egg. Time for a nice walk.
> 
> Press blue-green 3/2 sack tweed
> Bean cardigan
> BB Makers OCBD
> Press emblematic
> LE chinos
> Alden LHS


Nice look, only thing is the tie is a little narrower than I would prefer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxed Cotton

gamma68 said:


> * Redwood & Ross Harris Tweed
> * Michael Spencer red university stripe OCBD
> * Ralph Lauren Polo silk tie
> * Brighton belt (unseen)
> * Brooks Brothers Advantage Chinos (Clark fit)
> * Unbranded cotton argyles
> * Vintage Whitehouse & Hardy shell longwings
> * Seiko 5 automatic with Italian calfskin band


I'm very late on this, but I think that this may be one of the nicest rigs that I've ever seen on this forum. Very, very nice Gamma!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Waxed Cotton said:


> Thanks for the tips, I think that I just need to experiment at bit. I love the cardigan by the way! Is it a full sleeve or vest?


Full sleeve!


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

L-feld said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


great jacket


----------



## Oldsport

Hair - Tavani's Barber Shop
Ray Ban
Lands End Hyde Park OCBD
Vintage Bean Norwegian Sweater
Barbour Beaufort
Bean Scarf
Bill's M3 Khakis
Bean Boucher Mocs


----------



## FLMike

^Great rig, Tri.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Triathlete said:


> Hair - Tavani's Barber Shop
> Ray Ban
> Lands End Hyde Park OCBD
> Vintage Bean Norwegian Sweater
> Barbour Beaufort
> Bean Scarf
> Bill's M3 Khakis
> Bean Boucher Mocs


Love the scarf !


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Inspired by Triathlete (but not done nearly as well).

Harris Tweed cap
Gant "Yale Co-Op" shirt
Vintage, made in Scotland Lands End Shetland 
J Press cashmere scarf
Border
Ledbury Moleskins (again, I really need a few more pairs of these for variety's sake)
No name lambswool socks
LL Bean Blutchers


----------



## gamma68

Waxed Cotton said:


> I'm very late on this, but I think that this may be one of the nicest rigs that I've ever seen on this forum. Very, very nice Gamma!


Thanks, Wax Man.


----------



## barca10

Very nice, Triathlete.


----------



## gamma68

Wind chills of 19 degrees F.

* Stormy Kromer hat
* Vintage (late 1940s early 1950s) Woolrich hunt coat
* Begg of Ayr cashmere/lambswool scarf
* L.L. Bean Scotch plaid flannel (Lindsay), brown ragg wool socks, Maine Hunting Shoes
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
* 7' Fraser Fir


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Nice season kick-off, gamma. 

It is cold here too.


----------



## L-feld

katch said:


> great jacket


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Waxed Cotton

gamma68 said:


> Wind chills of 19 degrees F.
> 
> * Stormy Kromer hat
> * Vintage (late 1940s early 1950s) Woolrich hunt coat
> * Begg of Ayr cashmere/lambswool scarf
> * L.L. Bean Scotch plaid flannel (Lindsay), brown ragg wool socks, Maine Hunting Shoes
> * Orvis surcingle belt
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
> * 7' Fraser Fir


Rockwellesque. I wish we had that kind of weather if only for the holiday season. Great tree and great outfit!


----------



## HerrDavid

L-feld said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Agree with Katch, L-feld. Your recent posts have been an absolute treat.


----------



## Waxed Cotton

Barbour Beaufort 
Johnstons of Elgin scarf
Ralph Lauren Purple Lable cashmere sweater 
Levi's 510
Pendleton socks
Sebago Blutchers


----------



## orange fury

Waxed Cotton said:


> Barbour Beaufort
> Johnstons of Elgin scarf
> Ralph Lauren Purple Lable cashmere sweater
> Levi's 510
> Pendleton socks
> Sebago Blutchers


I have that same sweater in light green- I love it, but it hasn't been cold enough to justify it.

today- not cold, but cool-ish:


i love this tie, but unfortunately a FiH is too small (and won't allow me to do a dimple), a double FiH looks like a cylinder, and a Half Windsor isn't ideal. That said, it still looks better than the other options, so that's what I used.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday, celebrating Christmas with out of town fam.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Here I am just doing a little light reading: The fiscal 2017 D.C. city budget. FYI, the jacket is a blue/green tweed that never comes up in photos so I added a detail picture.

Press 3/2 sack tweed (Empire-made)
Brooks Makers OCBD
Press A&S repp
Brooks chinos
Alden LHS










Detail


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## L-feld

HerrDavid said:


> Agree with Katch, L-feld. Your recent posts have been an absolute treat.


Much obliged. I've had to give up working from home in order to take on a new project at work, so I thought I would make the most of being in the office all the time.

OCBD, liking the beard.


























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

rmpmcdermott said:


> Here I am just doing a little light reading: The fiscal 2017 D.C. city budget. FYI, the jacket is a blue/green tweed that never comes up in photos so I added a detail picture.
> 
> Press 3/2 sack tweed (Empire-made)
> Brooks Makers OCBD
> Press A&S repp
> Brooks chinos
> Alden LHS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail


Glad you added the detail. Another great jacket!


----------



## Oldsport

L-field - I always love your rigs. However, I'd like to see you in a trimmer pair of pants just one time!



L-feld said:


> Much obliged. I've had to give up working from home in order to take on a new project at work, so I thought I would make the most of being in the office all the time.
> 
> OCBD, liking the beard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Thanks, Katch!


----------



## katch

rmpmcdermott said:


> Thanks, Katch!


I think you may have robbed a JPress at some point. Good stuff


----------



## rmpmcdermott

katch said:


> I think you may have robbed a JPress at some point. Good stuff


A combination of being very lucky on eBay and saving up for a few Press sport coats each year. I don't spend my money on much other than clothes, tennis and books so it works out!


----------



## L-feld

Triathlete said:


> L-field - I always love your rigs. However, I'd like to see you in a trimmer pair of pants just one time!


Oy vey, I'm may need pleats or a lycra-blend fabric to make that happen. As is, my thighs threaten to burst the seams of my pants every time I sit down.


----------



## Reuben

L-feld said:


> Oy vey, I'm may need pleats or a lycra-blend fabric to make that happen. As is, my thighs threaten to burst the seams of my pants every time I sit down.


Ditto. My new tailer likes to make snide remarks about "letting the thighs out again"


----------



## Oldsport

Oh. Sorry.



L-feld said:


> Oy vey, I'm may need pleats or a lycra-blend fabric to make that happen. As is, my thighs threaten to burst the seams of my pants every time I sit down.


----------



## Oldsport

Oh. Sorry.



L-feld said:


> Oy vey, I'm may need pleats or a lycra-blend fabric to make that happen. As is, my thighs threaten to burst the seams of my pants every time I sit down.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Wind chills of 19 degrees F.
> 
> * Stormy Kromer hat
> * Vintage (late 1940s early 1950s) Woolrich hunt coat
> * Begg of Ayr cashmere/lambswool scarf
> * L.L. Bean Scotch plaid flannel (Lindsay), brown ragg wool socks, Maine Hunting Shoes
> * Orvis surcingle belt
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys
> * 7' Fraser Fir


Great pics, Gamma. Great tree buying apparel. You look great in the SK (Made in Michigan!) hat. (You should send them the picture--they might use it!) But, the glass in the door is truly fantastic! Venturing out, today, in the freezing cold to cut down a tree. I received strict orders: "Nothing taller than 10 feet!" I tend to buy monster sized trees. :-(


----------



## Fading Fast

rmpmcdermott said:


> ...I don't spend my money on much other than clothes, tennis and books so it works out!


LOL, for me its clothes and books minus tennis plus whatever the girlfriend wants which is mainly books, cooking stuff and gifts for friends and family (we are not a big spending family).

And, I'm with Katch, despite your protestations, I bet there's a grainy picture of someone looking suspiciously like you running from their store with an armful of sport coats on a J.Press security camera somewhere .


----------



## L-feld

Triathlete said:


> Oh. Sorry.


Haha, no need to apologize. I was once an adherent to the slimmer look and I have no ill will towards it. It's just not for me right now.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Here we go again! 9.5 inches of snowfall. #notlookingasnattyasGamma  "Le Michigan en hiver!"


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday, celebrating Christmas with out of town fam.


A sweater that makes a STATEMENT. Nice!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Fading Fast said:


> LOL, for me its clothes and books minus tennis plus whatever the girlfriend wants which is mainly books, cooking stuff and gifts for friends and family (we are not a big spending family).
> 
> And, I'm with Katch, despite your protestations, I bet there's a grainy picture of someone looking suspiciously like you running from their store with an armful of sport coats on a J.Press security camera somewhere .


Ha! Chris passes me off sport coats in the back alley of the D.C. store. Shhh.


----------



## orange fury

Corbin sack - LE flannels - BB OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - AE Warwicks (for BB)


----------



## clark_kent

Attended a small awards ceremony for my little sister





What do y'all think of the dark brown color of the tweed on a dark-skinned complexion gentleman such as myself?


----------



## Waxed Cotton

clark_kent said:


> Attended a small awards ceremony for my little sister
> 
> What do y'all think of the dark brown color of the tweed on a dark-skinned complexion gentleman such as myself?


I absolutely LOVE it!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

rmpmcdermott said:


> Ha! Chris passes me off sport coats in the back alley of the D.C. store. Shhh.


The things he will do for babka kickbacks...


----------



## Fading Fast

clark_kent said:


> Attended a small awards ceremony for my little sister
> 
> What do y'all think of the dark brown color of the tweed on a dark-skinned complexion gentleman such as myself?


Works really well, IMHO, because you broke it up with a lighter colored shirt, sweater and pants - so that it wasn't monochromatic.

The lighter sweater / shirt / pants lets the jacket pop and echo your skin tone without fading it - all good things.

You can see this effect right at the sleeve cuff where the little bit of light color from the shirt cuff gives a "break line" from your jacket sleeve to your hand that is a great aesthetic. You intuitively (or perhaps you thought it all through) did it really well.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

New glasses arrived. A pair of Shuron Ronstrong. So far so good.

Brooks herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
Press OCBD
Press emblematic
LE chinos
Sebago pennies


----------



## Waxed Cotton

rmpmcdermott said:


> New glasses arrived. A pair of Shuron Ronstrong. So far so good.
> 
> Brooks herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
> Press OCBD
> Press emblematic
> LE chinos
> Sebago pennies


Digging the new specs Derm!
I'm in need of a pair myself.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Waxed Cotton said:


> Digging the new specs Derm!
> I'm in need of a pair myself.


The Shuron stuff is great and it's relatively cheap on Frames Direct. Here is there "catalog." Made in the USA since 1865.


----------



## katch

Anyone have any Recommendations for a camel hair sportscoat?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

katch said:


> Anyone have any Recommendations for a camel hair sportscoat?


How much do you want to spend?

This is a very, very good option.
https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Loro-Piana-Camel-Hair-Sport-Coat.html

But if you know your measurements well enough then I bet you can find an old Brooks one the 'bay.


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> Works really well, IMHO, because you broke it up with a lighter colored shirt, sweater and pants - so that it wasn't monochromatic.
> 
> The lighter sweater / shirt / pants lets the jacket pop and echo your skin tone without fading it - all good things.
> 
> You can see this effect right at the sleeve cuff where the little bit of light color from the shirt cuff gives a "break line" from your jacket sleeve to your hand that is a great aesthetic. You intuitively (or perhaps you thought it all through) did it really well.


Thank you for the analysis, FF. Always a pleasure to read your words. I'm not sure if it's the machine shrinking my clothes, but lately I've noticed sweater and sport coat sleeves are "eating up" all full length of my OCBDs. Time to jump to a 34 instead of 33.

And you read my mind. After purchasing the jacket I had second thoughts about the color then I thought, the color of the shirt worn inside of it will make it or break it. I intend to always wear lighter colors inside


----------



## clark_kent

Waxed Cotton said:


> I absolutely LOVE it!


Thank you for the kind words! Are you new to the boards / the trad section?


----------



## clark_kent

rmpmcdermott said:


> New glasses arrived. A pair of Shuron Ronstrong. So far so good.
> 
> Brooks herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
> Press OCBD
> Press emblematic
> LE chinos
> Sebago pennies


Nice! What's the function of the extra temple tip? (The semi-loop thing attached to the standard temple tip?)


----------



## clark_kent

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday, celebrating Christmas with out of town fam.


Not sure which I love more between the beard and the sweater!


orange fury said:


> I have that same sweater in light green- I love it, but it hasn't been cold enough to justify it.
> 
> today- not cold, but cool-ish:
> 
> 
> i love this tie, but unfortunately a FiH is too small (and won't allow me to do a dimple), a double FiH looks like a cylinder, and a Half Windsor isn't ideal. That said, it still looks better than the other options, so that's what I used.


Nice tie! It's really ideal for white shirts


----------



## rmpmcdermott

clark_kent said:


> Nice! What's the function of the extra temple tip? (The semi-loop thing attached to the standard temple tip?)


It's actually a wire the whole way around and the rubber tip slips over it so it's more comfortable. The curved temple used to be a style and I assume it's just to keep the glasses in place more easily.

These Shurons are based on the famous Savile Row Beaufort Panto, which were worn by Harrison Ford in all the Indiana Jones movies and has been a pretty classic, if expensive, example of the panto-style frame.

The Beaufort is below:


----------



## GRH

Spectacles: Perfect in every way.


rmpmcdermott said:


> New glasses arrived. A pair of Shuron Ronstrong. So far so good.
> 
> Brooks herringbone tweed 3/2 sack
> Press OCBD
> Press emblematic
> LE chinos
> Sebago pennies


----------



## orange fury

rmpmcdermott said:


> The Shuron stuff is great and it's relatively cheap on Frames Direct. Here is there "catalog." Made in the USA since 1865.


...and website last updated in 1866 lol.

I've been considering either the Ronsir ZYL, Sidewinder, and Freeway for a while, just never took the plunge.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Clark Kent - Thanks!


----------



## Hockey Tom

clark_kent said:


> Attended a small awards ceremony for my little sister
> 
> What do y'all think of the dark brown color of the tweed on a dark-skinned complexion gentleman such as myself?


Great look! The lighter tan sweater underneath really pulls it together nicely.


----------



## jimw

You're looking very well put together here, Clark; nice job!

JW



clark_kent said:


> Attended a small awards ceremony for my little sister
> 
> What do y'all think of the dark brown color of the tweed on a dark-skinned complexion gentleman such as myself?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## katch

rmpmcdermott said:


> How much do you want to spend?
> 
> This is a very, very good option.
> https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Loro-Piana-Camel-Hair-Sport-Coat.html
> 
> But if you know your measurements well enough then I bet you can find an old Brooks one the 'bay.


That one is beautiful. They don't carry my size so I took a shot on a completely un-trad RLPL Cashmere tan jacket.

We'll see...


----------



## rmpmcdermott

katch said:


> That one is beautiful. They don't carry my size so I took a shot on a completely un-trad RLPL Cashmere tan jacket.
> 
> We'll see...


Not my style personally, with the darts and the three-button (as opposed to 3/2), but it's a very nice jacket generally and if you dig it then wear it in good health!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

It's VERY WINDY today in D.C. and bitterly cold. I think God's angry at us. I shook my fist at him walking to the bus stop and almost got knocked into the street. Good thing it's easy to be warm and ivy at the same time.

Gloverall duffle jacket (70s/80s)
Brooks brown herringbone 3/2 tweed sack
Bean raglan shetland sweater
Press pink OCBD (San Francisco era)
LE chinos
Sebago penny loafers










That's better.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

katch said:


> That one is beautiful. They don't carry my size so I took a shot on a completely un-trad RLPL Cashmere tan jacket.
> 
> We'll see...


In the future don't hesitate to give them a ring. They have lots of products that will never see the website, but they are happy to look through their stock for you.


----------



## orange fury

Cooler weather today:




Corbin jacket - Brooks OCBD/bow tie - TH chinos - AE Cavanaughs


----------



## katch

rmpmcdermott said:


> Not my style personally, with the darts and the three-button (as opposed to 3/2), but it's a very nice jacket generally and if you dig it then wear it in good health!





oxford cloth button down said:


> In the future don't hesitate to give them a ring. They have lots of products that will never see the website, but they are happy to look through their stock for you.


Thanks, guys.

rmpmcdermott: I believe it's supposed to be a 3/2. I've seen others posted for sale that way.

OCBD: I will keep that in mind if this doesn't work out for some reason.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Cooler weather today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin jacket - Brooks OCBD/bow tie - TH chinos - AE Cavanaughs


Nice look there.


----------



## Reuben

Festive cords again:


----------



## Classic II

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.
> 
> Clark Kent - Thanks!





Ensiferous said:


>


Great looks,Gentlemen!


----------



## eagle2250

Ensiferous said:


>


Ensiferous, I just don't think it possible for anyone to more perfectly present that Tweed rig, than you have done in today's 'WAYW' thread...so very well dons, Sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle, thank you!

Classic II, thank you and welcome.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Mostly stayed inside today. Still pretty chilly at 20 degrees with blustery winds.

Press navy 3/2 sack tweed (Empire version)
Press pink OCBD
Press emblematic
LE chinos
Alden navy LHS


----------



## Classic II

Ensiferous said:


> eagle, thank you!
> 
> Classic II, thank you and welcome.


Another great look and: Thank you!


----------



## LeeLo

Holiday festivities at work today. Vintage Jos. A Bank (red label) Blackwatch 3/2 sportcoat


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Merry Christmas, Leelo....and with this days rig, you are looking splendid for the party! :thumbs-up:


----------



## stcolumba

Friday. As I was dashing out the door, I remembered that it was Beethoven's birthday.

Gloverall and a lot of Brooks Bros


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> Holiday festivities at work today. Vintage Jos. A Bank (red label) Blackwatch 3/2 sportcoat


A splendid coat! What a great find.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Wonderful Gloverall and LVB bust, STC!

I know I've been posting quite a bit the last few weeks, but I'm feeling pretty good about recent purchases and some old finds.

Press navy tweed 3/2 sack (Empire)
Bean raglan wool sweater
Huntington pink OCBD
BB cords
Alden navy unlined LHS


----------



## FLMike

^Damn, that's sharp. Really like the jacket and the color of the cords. Pink was the perfect choice for the shirt, too.


----------



## Pentheos

NAVY unlined LHS? WHERE WHERE? I want a pair.


----------



## orange fury

Date night with Mrs. OF:




Also, went to Cheesecake Factory for dinner. I ordered two martinis with gin, stirred. They literally stirred gin with ice and poured it into two cocktail glasses. Because apparently all you need for a martini is for liquor to be in a "martini glass". On the upside- bleu cheese stuffed olives


RL flannel blazer - Bills blackwatch - AE Verona II's - Brooks OCBD - Mido Belluna II - Oliver Peoples Fairmont


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FLMike said:


> ^Damn, that's sharp. Really like the jacket and the color of the cords. Pink was the perfect choice for the shirt, too.


Thanks! I get lucky like that occasionally. And it goes to show that Press can still make a jacket with a natural shoulder. Too bad they only have a few each season made by Empire.



Pentheos said:


> NAVY unlined LHS? WHERE WHERE? I want a pair.


These are what I'm wearing:
https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-mens-unlined-leisure-handsewn-navy-chromexcel-17835f


----------



## orange fury

rmpmcdermott said:


> These are what I'm wearing:
> https://www.theshoemart.com/alden-mens-unlined-leisure-handsewn-navy-chromexcel-17835f


Those are way too cool


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Date night with Mrs. OF:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, went to Cheesecake Factory for dinner. I ordered two martinis with gin, stirred. They literally stirred gin with ice and poured it into two cocktail glasses. Because apparently all you need for a martini is for liquor to be in a "martini glass". On the upside- bleu cheese stuffed olives
> 
> 
> RL flannel blazer - Bills blackwatch - AE Verona II's - Brooks OCBD - Mido Belluna II - Oliver Peoples Fairmont


Wow, that might be the worst martini ever. I know a few martini drinkers who get nearly apoplectic if there are even a few (or one) slivers of ice in their drink (which is one reason to order it stirred not shaken, sorry Mr. Bond), but that mess is beyond anything.

Also, I love a blue-cheese-stuffed olive as much (or more) than the next guy, but not in a martini. All I can imagine is the blue cheese flavor clubbing the subtlety of the gin right out of the glass.

Nice outfit though. Good choice on the simple white PS, it keeps the outfit crisp and quietly elegant.

N.B. RPM, fantastic rig.


----------



## stcolumba

Tis the Fourth Sunday of Advent--a good day to load up on purple

Gloverall Duffle
Brooks Bros shirt
Breuer tie


----------



## LeeLo

eagle - thank you, Merry Christmas!

stcolumba - thank you! Love that Gloverall

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## katch

Fading Fast said:


> Wow, that might be the worst martini ever. I know a few martini drinkers who get nearly apoplectic if there are even a few (or one) slivers of ice in their drink (which is one reason to order it stirred not shaken, sorry Mr. Bond), but that mess is beyond anything.
> 
> Also, I love a blue-cheese-stuffed olive as much (or more) than the next guy, but not in a martini. All I can imagine is the blue cheese flavor clubbing the subtlety of the gin right out of the glass.
> 
> Nice outfit though. Good choice on the simple white PS, it keeps the outfit crisp and quietly elegant.
> 
> N.B. RPM, fantastic rig.


I got a good laugh out of this one. I got a blue cheese olive martini once in San Francisco. It is vile. This is coming from someone that LOVES all olives. The pieces of blue cheese floating around are repulsive.


----------



## LIer

^ I got a kick out of this, too. Just last week, looking for a change from my usual old fashioned, I stirred up a vodka martini (no gin in the house). Then I went to the fridge for olives, to find only bleu cheese stuffed. I went for it -- but this travesty is not to be repeated, ever. I'll be stocking up on gin and (real) olives.


----------



## Flairball

I've been slow in getting pics together. Here are a couple of recent looks.































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


>


Nice purple ensemble. Do I see a Pewabic Pottery ornament hanging from the tree?


----------



## gamma68

Christmastime visit with the family.

* Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 triple-patch flannel blazer (with throat latch)
* J Crew linen pocket square
* Brooks Brothers white OCBD (Gatsby), belt and gray wool 'Nordic' socks
* Vintage Dunn & Co. Royal Stewart tartan waistcoat (England)
* Berkley lambswool tie (Scotland)
* Vintage (oval label) Jos A. Bank wool trousers
* Allen Edmonds 'Polo' saddle shoes
* Vintage Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' British Warm coat
* Vintage lambswool puppytooth scarf (England) for J.L. Hudson & Co.
* J. Press lambskin gloves with cashmere lining

This coat is evidence that not all Brooksgate was low-level stuff.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Nice purple ensemble. Do I see a Pewabic Pottery ornament hanging from the tree?


Yes, indeed!! What a good eye you have!


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Christmastime visit with the family.
> 
> * Vintage Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 triple-patch flannel blazer (with throat latch)
> * J Crew linen pocket square
> * Brooks Brothers white OCBD (Gatsby), belt and gray wool 'Nordic' socks
> * Vintage Dunn & Co. Royal Stewart tartan waistcoat (England)
> * Berkley lambswool tie (Scotland)
> * Vintage (oval label) Jos A. Bank wool trousers
> * Allen Edmonds 'Polo' saddle shoes
> * Vintage Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' British Warm coat
> * Vintage lambswool puppytooth scarf (England) for J.L. Hudson & Co.
> * J. Press lambskin gloves with cashmere lining
> 
> This coat is evidence that not all Brooksgate was low-level stuff.


This vest is amazing! I love your overcoat. Is it belted in the back?


----------



## orange fury

LIer said:


> ^ I got a kick out of this, too. Just last week, looking for a change from my usual old fashioned, I stirred up a vodka martini (no gin in the house). Then I went to the fridge for olives, to find only bleu cheese stuffed. I went for it -- but this travesty is not to be repeated, ever. I'll be stocking up on gin and (real) olives.


Try a lemon twist, it works well with the botanicals in gin. Regarding the "martini" I had, the gin was so cheap that I was only able to take two sips, so the blue cheese olives thankfully didn't screw up good gin.

but yeah, Mrs OF and I went home and made actual martinis. Those were solid.


----------



## orange fury

Last night- piano program at church, the dinner with my parents:




Aran Sweater Market fisherman sweater - Brooks Christmas cords/OCBD - Gloverall - AE Cavanaughs - House of Bruar scarf

photobomb courtesy of a cat who discovered I was wearing fuzzy pants


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Yes, indeed!! What a good eye you have!


Pewabic makes very nice ornaments. 



stcolumba said:


> This vest is amazing! I love your overcoat. Is it belted in the back?


Thank you. The coat is not belted.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Last night- piano program at church, the dinner with my parents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aran Sweater Market fisherman sweater - Brooks Christmas cords/OCBD - Gloverall - AE Cavanaughs - House of Bruar scarf
> 
> photobomb courtesy of a cat who discovered I was wearing fuzzy pants


Cats ALWAYS know where the good fabric is! Spendid sweater!


----------



## Proclus

rmpmcdermott said:


> Mostly stayed inside today. Still pretty chilly at 20 degrees with blustery winds.
> 
> Press navy 3/2 sack tweed (Empire version)
> Press pink OCBD
> Press emblematic
> LE chinos
> Alden navy LHS


Awesome all around!


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Proclus said:


> Awesome all around!


Why thank you!


----------



## FJW

orange fury said:


> Last night- piano program at church, the dinner with my parents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aran Sweater Market fisherman sweater - Brooks Christmas cords/OCBD - Gloverall - AE Cavanaughs - House of Bruar scarf
> 
> photobomb courtesy of a cat who discovered I was wearing fuzzy pants


I have a pair of the same BB cords purchased during an after Christmas sale of 2014. I was hoping to wear them last year, but temps here in New Jersey were in the 60's and 70's during December.

The weather should be more cooperative this year.


----------



## kendallr88

The looks for today..
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Great stuff, Ox! Love the brown and khaki.

Not much different from previous stuff, I do love this combo:

Press 3/2 navy tweed sack (jacket is truly navy, but shows up as charcoal in photos)
Press OCBD (SF era)
Press emblematic (textured wool and silk)
BB grey chinos
Sebago pennies


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday- last day at the office before Christmas. The pants are a touch skinnier through the leg than I would like (and need to be shortened some more), but wool blackwatch trousers seem to be difficult to find for a reasonable price, and I like the scale of the pattern:




RL blazer - BB OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Charles Tyrwhitt blackwatch pants - AE Verona II


----------



## FLMike

^Looks nice, OF, though I probably would have gone with a solid blue (or white) OCBD, rather than striped, given the plaid pants.


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD: Outstanding fit on everything - not skinny, not baggy, Cary Grant timeless fit. It's what I try for and rarely achieve.

RMP: Wonderful outfit and sport coat, but an even more wonderful tie. The bunny is perfect and wool adds the needed texture.

OF: Agree with you on the pants, a touch too skinny (and long), but the scale of the pattern and tone of the colors are perfect. Since the scales are so far apart, I'm good with the stripe shirt (but understand the concern FL Mike has about it being too much with the pants already calling out for notice).

Kendalr88: Hard to fully put all the pieces together in my mind, but I think it is an outstanding outfit based on the parts. Love the shirt, bowtie, sweater combo.


----------



## Oldsport

*New Glasses Day!*

Sporting my new Warby Parker Watts glasses in Newsprint Gray


----------



## orange fury

Triathlete said:


> Sporting my new Warby Parker Watts glasses in Newsprint Gray


I have that same sweater, looks good!


----------



## Fading Fast

Tri - glasses perfect for your face - well done. Sweater, outstanding.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Tri - glasses perfect for your face - well done. Sweater, outstanding.


+1. New specs look great, Tri.


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Yesterday- last day at the office before Christmas. The pants are a touch skinnier through the leg than I would like (and need to be shortened some more), but wool blackwatch trousers seem to be difficult to find for a reasonable price, and I like the scale of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> RL blazer - BB OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Charles Tyrwhitt blackwatch pants - AE Verona II


The Blackwatch trousers are neat! Ohhhh, that crisp crease!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Yesterday- last day at the office before Christmas. The pants are a touch skinnier through the leg than I would like (and need to be shortened some more), but wool blackwatch trousers seem to be difficult to find for a reasonable price, and I like the scale of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL blazer - BB OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Charles Tyrwhitt blackwatch pants - AE Verona II


Right back at ya! Camel hair is my usual go-to jacket with this rig, but with temps running in the high 70's, that just won't work.

Corbin 3/2 sack
BB wool trousers
Gucci bits
BB buckle and gator strap


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> Right back at ya! Camel hair is my usual go-to jacket with this rig, but with temps running in the high 70's, that just won't work.
> 
> Corbin 3/2 sack
> BB wool trousers
> Gucci bits
> BB buckle and gator strap


nice! Even the belts match lol.

I was thinking later (when it warmed up outside) that I had wished I wore my Corbin sack.


----------



## Oldsport

@ OF et al, Thank you for the glasses and sweater compliments.

@ OF et al, you are killing me with the bit loafers....


----------



## Flairball

Today. Headed in town to run some errands than dinner with my sister and niece. So, decided to do blues and browns.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

^Enjoy, Flairball. I'd guess you are a country guy trapped in the city.


----------



## Natty Beau

Very festive! What industry are in you in that you can pull that off? My work and play wardrobes are by necessity very different. Your line of work seems more fun.



orange fury said:


> Yesterday- last day at the office before Christmas. The pants are a touch skinnier through the leg than I would like (and need to be shortened some more), but wool blackwatch trousers seem to be difficult to find for a reasonable price, and I like the scale of the pattern:
> 
> 
> 
> RL blazer - BB OCBD - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Charles Tyrwhitt blackwatch pants - AE Verona II


----------



## orange fury

Natty Beau said:


> Very festive! What industry are in you in that you can pull that off? My work and play wardrobes are by necessity very different. Your line of work seems more fun.


Contrary to all appearances, financial services. Since I'm not In personal production anymore any more (and especially post-thanksgiving), I can get a little more creative. Typically though, suits and semi-spread collars.


----------



## ran23

I guess I have answered my own question, just need a reassurance. Christmas Eve Dinner and Christmas Day brunch. I was going with a dressed out Navy Blazer for the Brunch, but know I will wear it for the Dinner, a Brown pattern SC and warm tones with brown leather for the Brunch now. ( Navy Blazer, charcoal flannels, Burgundy wingtips, red plaid holiday wool tie, navy pin-dot braces, white/red PS and gold ring, watch, pen and tie bar.) just anxious I guess.


----------



## jimw

Am digging your scarf, FB - nice to see you back in the foreground, btw.

Jim



Flairball said:


> Today. Headed in town to run some errands than dinner with my sister and niece. So, decided to do blues and browns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Save**Save*​


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Christmas Eve in New Jersey with my folks.

Brooks tweed 3/2 sack
Press OCBD
Press emblematic
BB grey chinos
Sebago tassel loafers


----------



## Dannyboy005

Hi all, I've been a huge fan of this forum for a while now. This is my first post with a pic.

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## Oldsport

@Danny - love the rig and the entrance!


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1
.....and Dannyboy005, welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Flairball

Off to visit my 90 year old grandmother.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

Thanks for the warm welcome gents.


----------



## gamma68

Christmas Eve:



* Brooks Brothers 3/2 blazer, white OCBD, belt
* Vintage Viyella Royal Stewart tie (55% wool, 45% cotton)
* Jantzen 'Country Squire' cable-knit wool vest
* J Crew linen pocket square
* Vintage (oval label) Jos A Bank wool trousers


----------



## Dannyboy005

/\ /\ Very classy Christmas look gamma.

Thought I'd throw on a jacket today. Not a trad styled jacket but it is harris tweed. Trad lite?


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Are those darts, I see? And only two buttons? Nooooooo! My eyesssss! Just kidding. You are right that it's not true TNSIL, but it's a good looking jacket nonetheless.

I'd say watch the jacket sleeve to shirt sleeve ratio if you want to get nitpicky. Most say a half to quarter inch of shirt sleeve should be showing beyond the jacket cuff. Though I can honestly say I'm rarely that precise myself as can be seen in many photos.

And welcome to the forum! Takes some courage to post pics so I'm happy to see you participating! Make sure to take any criticism with a constructive eye and a grain of salt.



Dannyboy005 said:


> /\ /\ Very classy Christmas look gamma.
> 
> Thought I'd throw on a jacket today. Not a trad styled jacket but it is harris tweed. Trad lite?


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, Dannyboy, for your nice comment. Welcome to the forum.

Christmas Day rig:





* Vintage (red label) Jos A Bank 3/2 blackwatch jacket
* Brooks Brothers blue OCBD and wool argyle socks
* Alynn 'skiing Santa' tie
* Barbour cotton pocket square
* L.L. Bean belt (unseen)
* Bills Khakis in British tan
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots

I hope everyone has had a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Dannyboy005

rmpmcdermott said:


> Are those darts, I see? And only two buttons? Nooooooo! My eyesssss! Just kidding. You are right that it's not true TNSIL, but it's a good looking jacket nonetheless.
> 
> I'd say watch the jacket sleeve to shirt sleeve ratio if you want to get nitpicky. Most say a half to quarter inch of shirt sleeve should be showing beyond the jacket cuff. Though I can honestly say I'm rarely that precise myself as can be seen in many photos.
> 
> And welcome to the forum! Takes some courage to post pics so I'm happy to see you participating! Make sure to take any criticism with a constructive eye and a grain of salt.


Rmp, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

First post. Pretty basic, pretty casual. Boxing Day


----------



## eagle2250

Noticing this is your first post, welcome to AAAC, ClarenceRodgerVictorShirley and kudos on the day's rig. I like that sweater! Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful day for a dog walk around the cranberry bogs.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

ClarenceRogerVictorShirley said:


> First post. Pretty basic, pretty casual. Boxing Day


This is a strong first rig! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir




----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## rmpmcdermott

Welcome, fellow DMV resident! Love the sweater.



ClarenceRogerVictorShirley said:


> First post. Pretty basic, pretty casual. Boxing Day


----------



## rmpmcdermott

A very slow news week and a very empty press room here at D.C. City Hall. So here's my rumpled look of the day.

Press 3/2 navy tweed sack
Press OCBD
Press emblematic
LE chinos
Sebago tassel loafers


----------



## stcolumba

Christmas morning: Brooks Bros OCBD and tie


----------



## Howard

nice shirt, why is different colors?


----------



## gamma68

Howard said:


> nice shirt, why is different colors?


Thanks, Howard. It's a Brooks Brothers tartan "fun shirt." A motley of patterns make up these types of shirts. They're part of the "go to hell" Trad canon.


----------



## Ensiferous

It's not clothing, but I am wearing it-

My mother gave me a few of these LLB HBPB in the late 1970s. Like all mothers, she probably thought I was going to freeze. My parents always owned some of these blankets, at least since the late 50s/early 60s. They really do last.


----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


> It's not clothing, but I am wearing it-
> 
> My mother gave me a few of these LLB HBPB in the late 1970s. Like all mothers, she probably thought I was going to freeze. My parents always owned some of these blankets, at least since the late 50s/early 60s. They really do last.


Love those. One day I'll have one of my own


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Christmas morning: Brooks Bros OCBD and tie


Exquisite collar roll, stcolumba!


----------



## orange fury

I'm actually really enjoying the fact that we're having a warm winter:




Basically what I used to wear 90% of the time in college (Sperry's with chinos and an ocbd). Weve been casual all week at work, which has meant that everyone else is in jeans. Yesterday was this with a yellow PRL ocbd and different surcingle.

Brooks ocbd - Hilfiger chinos - Sperry AO's - Belted Cow x LL Bean madras surcingle - Timex Weekender


----------



## rmpmcdermott

A little 70s prep today.


Patagonia
Press OCBD
Bean sweater
LE chinos
Sebago pennies


----------



## orange fury

rmpmcdermott said:


> A little 70s prep today.
> 
> Patagonia
> Press OCBD
> Bean sweater
> LE chinos
> Sebago pennies


i love that colorway, but I have too many snap-T's as it is


----------



## rmpmcdermott

orange fury said:


> i love that colorway, but I have too many snap-T's as it is


I have a grey Bean version, but I was in the Patagonia store to get a new back pack and I couldn't resist the colors on this one!


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> i love that colorway, but I have too many snap-T's as it is


+1. Digging the Snap-T.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

FLMike said:


> +1. Digging the Snap-T.


I actually had no idea that's what they were called! I just called them fleece pullovers. Good to know.


----------



## ouinon

Ensiferous said:


> It's not clothing, but I am wearing it-
> 
> My mother gave me a few of these LLB HBPB in the late 1970s. Like all mothers, she probably thought I was going to freeze. My parents always owned some of these blankets, at least since the late 50s/early 60s. They really do last.


Beautiful picture of a beautiful blanket. I received the "caribou throw" for Christmas to add to my small collection of HBC multi-stripe accessories. Perfect size for the couch!


----------



## stcolumba

How we spend our Christmas break: waiting, patiently, at the VW dealership service center.

Barbour Border
Brooks Bros OCBD--the soft collar
Spirit of Shetland sweater
Starbucks Pike Place


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


> It's not clothing, but I am wearing it-
> 
> My mother gave me a few of these LLB HBPB in the late 1970s. Like all mothers, she probably thought I was going to freeze. My parents always owned some of these blankets, at least since the late 50s/early 60s. They really do last.


This is terrific! LL Bean does the Hudson Bay blanket.


----------



## stcolumba

These are great looking pictures! Love the Barbour and the argyle socks. What is the building in the top picture? It looks like a church--or church building. Or, a really nifty house!


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> These are great looking pictures! Love the Barbour and the argyle socks. What is the building in the top picture? It looks like a church--or church building. Or, a really nifty house!


Thanks, St.C. We visited the Edsel & Eleanor Ford House (not my image):


----------



## FLMike

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, St.C. We visited the Edsel & Eleanor Ford House (not my image):


StC and gamma- Looking super dapper as always, but I would appreciate you guys not beating up too badly on my Seminoles in the Orange Bowl tomorrow night.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Exquisite collar roll, stcolumba!


Thank you, Billax! It is the new (old) Brooks Brothers soft collar OCBD.


----------



## stcolumba

FLMike said:


> StC and gamma- Looking super dapper as always, but I would appreciate you guys not beating up too badly on my Seminoles in the Orange Bowl tomorrow night.


The Orange Bowl should be one of the more interesting bowl matchups. Two very different teams. It will be a hard game to predict.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, St.C. We visited the Edsel & Eleanor Ford House (not my image):


Well, another addition to my bucket list of places to visit. Another architectural gem by Albert Kahn.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Well, another addition to my bucket list of places to visit. Another architectural gem by Albert Kahn.


I had the exact same thought. I just emailed a link to it to my girlfriend saying we should try to see it next year when we visit her parents in Michigan at Xmas.


----------



## LeeLo

Gun-club/district check is always a winner in my book


----------



## gamma68

* J. Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
* Brooks Brothers univ. stripe OCBD, lambswool sweater vest (England), wool Nordic socks (unseen)
* Lochcarron wool tie (National Millennium tartan, Scotland)
* Trafalgar belt (unseen)
* Lands' End navy khakis
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## orange fury

rmpmcdermott said:


> I actually had no idea that's what they were called! I just called them fleece pullovers. Good to know.


Boy Scouts gave me a solid appreciation of fleece. Weather cooled off quite a bit today, wearing one of my Snap-T's while with my family:


also, NB 993's below. 90's/frat-tastic today.


----------



## rmpmcdermott

orange fury said:


> Boy Scouts gave me a solid appreciation of fleece. Weather cooled off quite a bit today, wearing one of my Snap-T's while with my family:
> 
> 
> also, NB 993's below. 90's/frat-tastic today.


Very nice!


----------



## eagle2250

^^(responding to post #40150) Leelo,
you wearing your V-necked wool sweater and a gun club/District check wool jacket gives me hope that I may yet get to wear my beloved tweeds, if only briefly, before the "dogs days of summer" return to torment those of us continuing to appreciate an invigorating chill in the air!


----------



## Reuben

Wrangler 13MWZ, Bean flannel, O'Connell's shetland, Barbour Border, Seiko Alpinist, Benchmade 940, Truman Marrone horsehide










Border's Barbour


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(responding to post #40150) Leelo,
> you wearing your V-necked wool sweater and a gun club/District check wool jacket gives me hope that I may yet get to wear my beloved tweeds, if only briefly, before the "dogs days of summer" return to torment those of us continuing to appreciate an invigorating chill in the air!


The sweater is a recent LL Bean cotton/cashmere blend (95/5) sweater. Its perfect for layering down here in the swamps because it's very lightweight and airy. It allows you to add some color to your outfit while still enjoying the mild weather. Definitely needed the tweed yesterday, the wind was cutting right through me. My thin Floridian blood can't take anything lower than 60 

Heres the sweater:
https://m.llbean.com/product.html?bc=null-594&skCatId=73110#73110


----------



## Flairball

The colours and textures of NYE. Happy new year, everyone.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Happy New Years folks:


J Crew velvet DJ - Charles Tyrwhitt formal shirt - Jos A Bank tux pants/studs/cummerbund - Tiffanys cufflinks - Beau Ties Ltd bow tie - Tissot watch - Florsheim patent shoes - Trafalgar braces - Kent Wang linen square - Laphroaig 10 year (behind Mrs OF's back)


----------



## Fading Fast

Reuben said:


> Wrangler 13MWZ, Bean flannel, O'Connell's shetland, Barbour Border, Seiko Alpinist, Benchmade 940, Truman Marrone horsehide
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Border's Barbour


The top shot - very artistic, nicely done.

The bottom one - quite a cute looking fella.


----------



## Flairball

Happy New Year, everyone. Off to the skeet club. First shoot of the new year.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## stcolumba

FLMike said:


> StC and gamma- Looking super dapper as always, but I would appreciate you guys not beating up too badly on my Seminoles in the Orange Bowl tomorrow night.


Orange Bowl: And you were worried!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
No offense intended, but given the reality that I have to be cautious in how I might express myself regarding the outcome of said game in the presence of SWMBO, allow me to offer a reserved but heartfelt...'yippee!'


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Happy New Year, everyone!


What a dazzling way to start the New Year.


----------



## mjo_1

Apologies for the file photos, but wearing basically the same thing today except a Press shirt instead of BB and different socks.

And to add to the snap t discussion:


----------



## FLMike

stcolumba said:


> Orange Bowl: And you were worried!


What a game!


----------



## Classic II

A few days ago with frayed collar sprezz...


----------



## eagle2250

^^Nicely done, Classic II.
Love the tie...it works well with the shirt! 

Welcome to AAAC.


----------



## Classic II

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Nicely done, Classic II.
> Love the tie...it works well with the shirt!
> 
> Welcome to AAAC.


Thank you very much!


----------



## Robertson

*Casual attempt on a very cold day!*

I'm not sure if this qualifies


----------



## gamma68

Remembrance of Trad things past...


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## Classic II

oxford cloth button down said:


> Yesterday.


I like the pink sweater.


----------



## Classic II

Robertson said:


> I'm not sure if this qualifies


Get rid of the tie and you're fine.


----------



## stcolumba

Ohhh, it's cold. Flannel, feathers, and fur. Plaid shirt--Taylor Stitch


----------



## THORVALD

NICE jacket!


----------



## Robertson

Classic II said:


> Get rid of the tie and you're fine.


Thank you. I have these bad ties, and I try to find a use for them - lol.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## FiscalDean

Classic II said:


> A few days ago with frayed collar sprezz...


Nice tie but considering your location, you should be wearing an Ampelmann tie.


----------



## mjo_1




----------



## Classic II

FiscalDean said:


> Nice tie but considering your location, you should be wearing an Ampelmann tie.


I beg to differ. :cofee:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## FiscalDean

Classic II said:


> I beg to differ. :cofee:


Fair enough. I will concede that the Ampelmann isn't considered a trad item.


----------



## LeeLo

The usual.


----------



## thpdx

New to the forum, here are some fits from the past 2 days


















From today: Filson jacket, ColumbiaKnit rugby, PRL shirt, J Crew 770 chinos, Redwing Wabasha boots, Ray Ban sunglasses, Timex weekender w/ leather NATO strap


























From the other day: Barbour Ashby jacket, J Crew sweater, Gant Yale Co-op shirt, J Crew 770 denim, Sperry's, Smathers & Branson hat, Persol glasses, Timex weekender


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, thpdx, and welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## gamma68

10°F this morning with an expected high of 17° calls for the heavy artillery—darts and hacking pockets be damned. 





* Dunn & Co. Harris Tweed
* Vintage Gant cotton flannel tattersall
* Carl Sterr Peruvian Alpaca sweater vest
* Trafalgar belt
* Lands' End corduroys


----------



## eagle2250

^^Very nice!

Locally the outside air temps are in the high 70's and I'm sitting before the keyboard wearing a short sleeved, collared knit polo and a pair of Khaki hued Bill's. I do envy your ongoing relationship with Tweed!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Very nice!
> 
> Locally the outside air temps are in the high 70's and I'm sitting before the keyboard wearing a short sleeved, collared knit polo and a pair of Khaki hued Bill's. I do envy your ongoing relationship with Tweed!


If memory serves, you moved inside your oven, I mean to Florida for your wife (and kudos to you - nice thing to do).

If finances permit, I think you guys should take a vacation up north during the winter (rates are much cheaper this time of year) and stay in Maine or Vermont or similar and enjoy your winter attire a bit.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> OCBD: Outstanding fit on everything - not skinny, not baggy, Cary Grant timeless fit. It's what I try for and rarely achieve.


Thank you so much for the kind words. This made my day (way back when!)!


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle, I envy your ongoing relationship with warmth and the sun. :biggrin:

Tawny black herringbone with charcoal flannels; two of my very few benefits of Winter.


----------



## sskim3

Gloverall and the rest is from LL Bean. 

Have a great weekend folks!


----------



## sskim3

Ensiferous said:


> eagle, I envy your ongoing relationship with warmth and the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> Tawny black herringbone with charcoal flannels; two of my very few benefits of Winter.


Don't worry we all envy your straight lines in your rigs.


----------



## thpdx

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done, thpdx, and welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings!


Thank you!


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> If memory serves, you moved inside your oven, I mean to Florida for your wife (and kudos to you - nice thing to do).
> 
> If finances permit, I think you guys should take a vacation up north during the winter (rates are much cheaper this time of year) and stay in Maine or Vermont or similar and enjoy your winter attire a bit.


Doing the "snowbird" thing in reverse? Reduced vacation costs. A chance to wear my beloved tweeds (at least the few that I've kept). What a great idea! Thanks. LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

Ensiferous said:


> eagle, I envy your ongoing relationship with warmth and the sun. :biggrin:
> 
> Tawny black herringbone with charcoal flannels; two of my very few benefits of Winter.
> ............................


Well, thank you, my friend, but I must tell you, there is a downside to all that warmth and sun...and that would be the two gators, seen during walks around the neighborhood and golf course; three reported sightings (to include pictures on our community website) of rattlesnakes sunning themselves on neighborhood walkways and a sighting of a coral snake along one of our nature paths; and to top it all off, a 15 foot Boa constrictor found slithering through one of our local supermarkets! That's the kind of nature I would just as soon avoid! LOL. :crazy: Jeez Louise, I do hate snakes!


----------



## Dannyboy005

sskim3 said:


> Gloverall and the rest is from LL Bean.
> 
> Have a great weekend folks!


Very nice casual ensemble. Loving the red Norwegian sweater.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dannyboy005 said:


> Very nice casual ensemble. Loving the red Norwegian sweater.


+1, outstanding look.

Also, in the righthand picture, what's going on with the yellow near one of the ends of (what I believe is) the scarf?


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> +1, outstanding look.
> 
> Also, in the righthand picture, what's going on with the yellow near one of the ends of (what I believe is) the scarf?


The fabric pulled on something. Nothing major and still functional.


----------



## gamma68

Woof.





This sweater is fabulous.


----------



## Dannyboy005

/\ /\ gamma, looking nice and shaggy.

Here's my version from today:



BB RF shetland 
PRL shirt


----------



## Robertson

Last year I bought my wife a Bill's Khakis Shetland during the big sale. She never wears it, and I was surprised that it actually fit me pretty well... so it is mine now.

I'm thinking going forward I may have to buy her some more 1-size-too-big shetlands


----------



## Dannyboy005

Robertson said:


> Last year I bought my wife a Bill's Khakis Shetland during the big sale. She never wears it, and I was surprised that it actually fit me pretty well... so it is mine now.
> 
> I'm thinking going forward I may have to buy her some more 1-size-too-big shetlands
> 
> View attachment 16847


I know what I'm getting my wife for Christmas next year.


----------



## LeeLo

Yesterday.


----------



## Clintotron

Shoes - brown wingtips
Socks - golden with grey flecks
Pants - grey/charcoal flannel 
Belt - brown leather 
Shirt - dark blue/white university stripe
Waistcoat - grey/black herringbone
Tie - tritone (navy, two tones of orange)
Jacket - multiple colors (navy, gold, white, red, brown) no clue how to describe the weave
Pocket square - solid navy silk
Watch - white face, brown leather strap

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Robertson said:


> Last year I bought my wife a Bill's Khakis Shetland during the big sale. She never wears it, and I was surprised that it actually fit me pretty well... so it is mine now.
> 
> I'm thinking going forward I may have to buy her some more 1-size-too-big shetlands
> 
> View attachment 16847


I bought that same sweater during the sale (same color too)- one of my favorites


----------



## Flairball

Off to the spaniel club holiday party and yankee swap. Should be fun.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

• Cable Car Clothiers tweed
• Brooks Brothers OCBD, tie, & cords
• Allen Edmonds Bradley's in pebble-grain


----------



## mjo_1

Yesterday.
Ben Silver coat, BB shirt, Press tie, Hertling flannels.


----------



## Patrick06790

Actually bothered to get dressed today in a new/old Harris tweed from the always glamorous Slesinger's of Pittsburgh, LL Bean shirt and pants, J Press trout tie, Lands End cotton sweater vest, Florsheims with the faux-Dainite sole for the muck, Hanna cap, Press muffler -- and LLB long johns.


----------



## Ensiferous

sskim3, thanks for the nice comment!


----------



## orange fury

Ive really been liking yellow shirts recently...:




Brooks OCBD/tie - Corbin sack - Hilfiger chinos - AE Cavanaughs - Belted Cow x LLB surcingle - Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Flairball

Headed in town for lunch with a buddy.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Actually bothered to get dressed today in a new/old Harris tweed from the always glamorous Slesinger's of Pittsburgh, LL Bean shirt and pants, J Press trout tie, Lands End cotton sweater vest, Florsheims with the faux-Dainite sole for the muck, Hanna cap, Press muffler -- and LLB long johns.


Very nice. Sweet scarf.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thpdx

orange fury said:


> Ive really been liking yellow shirts recently...


Same!










From yesterday. Barbour Ashby jacket, J Crew sweater, Brooks Brothers OCBD and not pictured: navy J Crew chinos, and Allen Edmonds


----------



## HOOT

Very nice but how do you not freeze to death with a Barbour this time of the year?


----------



## thpdx

HOOT said:


> Very nice but how do you not freeze to death with a Barbour this time of the year?


I'm actually pretty comfortable in it. The sweater is really warm and I'm rarely outside, so it isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## stcolumba

A hodge-podge.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ 
A "hodge-podge, perhaps, but I like every component of the hodge-podge" and am pretty sure I like the cumulative result. Pretty darned good taste for a Wolverine, methinks!


----------



## Flairball

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## crispyfresh

Topsider said:


> First day for Seersucker!


What brand are those bucks? Very nice...


----------



## gamma68

* Ralph Lauren polo pink OCBD with gray stripes, tan cords
* Harley of Scotland Shetland sweater (in what I believe is called "blueberry")
* Brooks Brothers Nordic-themed wool socks
* L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns
* Unbranded wool schoolboy scarf
* U.S. Army surplus wool gloves
* Gloverall duffle coat


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday.


----------



## Clintotron

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Funday









Navy/white stripe jacket
Lavender button down
Blue chinos
Handmade turkey feather square
Brown leather belt
Yellow heather socks
Brown wingtips
Clean underwear

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

With a vintage 3/2 Deansgate tweed jacket.


----------



## barca10

stcolumba said:


> Sunday.


Love that sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> * Ralph Lauren polo pink OCBD with gray stripes, tan cords
> * Harley of Scotland Shetland sweater (in what I believe is called "blueberry")
> * Brooks Brothers Nordic-themed wool socks
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns
> * Unbranded wool schoolboy scarf
> * U.S. Army surplus wool gloves
> * Gloverall duffle coat


I've always wondered what the Harley "blueberry" color looks like "in the wild". You wear it well, Gamma! Harley sweaters are so comfortable.

Thank you, barca10, for you kind comment.


----------



## eagleman

Clintotron said:


> Funday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Navy/white stripe jacket
> Lavender button down
> Blue chinos
> Handmade turkey feather square
> Brown leather belt
> Yellow heather socks
> Brown wingtips
> Clean underwear
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


clean underwear is always a good thing.


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> * Ralph Lauren polo pink OCBD with gray stripes, tan cords
> * Harley of Scotland Shetland sweater (in what I believe is called "blueberry")
> * Brooks Brothers Nordic-themed wool socks
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns
> * Unbranded wool schoolboy scarf
> * U.S. Army surplus wool gloves
> * Gloverall duffle coat


Your rig overall is very impressive...well done, sir. What are your impressions of your LL Bean Allegash Handsewns? To my mind they are one of the more comfortable and best footwear values to be had! Again great presentation. :thumbs-up:


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> Your rig overall is very impressive...well done, sir. What are your impressions of your LL Bean Allegash Handsewns? To my mind they are one of the more comfortable and best footwear values to be had! Again great presentation. :thumbs-up:


Thank you for your compliments. I like the LLB Allegash handsewns a lot and wear them often. I had to size up from 9 to 9.5 to accommodate my orthotics and they remain very comfortable and fit well. Highly recommended.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful day for shooting skeet. Off to the club. Blue and brown.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today (sleeves need shortened).


----------



## stcolumba

A gloomy day in Michigan calls for Tweed, Shetland, and Barbour. Shirt is a Brooks Bros. Trousers are some heavy duty chinos from J Press.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Man in the mirror.


----------



## thpdx

Patagonia pullover, Brooks Brothers OCBD, Cape Cod tie (thanks to @gamma68), J Crew 770 chinos, Bass suede bucks


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Frederick & Nelson (Seattle) 3/2 Harris Tweed
* Lands' End 'Hyde Park' OCBD
* Brooks Brothers Red Fleece Shetland sweater, cotton argyle socks
* L.L. Bean 'Double-L' flannel-lined denim jeans and 'Rugged Roller' belt (unseen)
* Frye 'Walter' Oxfords


----------



## jimw

I like that sweater very much, Gamma. I often overlook purple (ok, 'blueberry') as it can be tricky, but that is one beautiful Shetland. Well done.


gamma68 said:


> * Ralph Lauren polo pink OCBD with gray stripes, tan cords
> * Harley of Scotland Shetland sweater (in what I believe is called "blueberry")
> * Brooks Brothers Nordic-themed wool socks
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns
> * Unbranded wool schoolboy scarf
> * U.S. Army surplus wool gloves
> * Gloverall duffle coat


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

Today I brought together two of my more difficult pieces to pair. A blue and limeish (dare I say Seattle Seahawks) green repp tie from Brooks Brothers that is for the St Jude Children's Research Hospital (a cause that's dear to me) and a yellow BB OCBD. I always seem to have a hard time finding a way to incorporate either of them into what I'm wearing. This morning after I put them on, I thought they would be too much in combination but now I think it may work.

Vintage Herringbone JAB 3/2 Harris Tweed 
BB OCBD yellow
BB Tie
BB Chinos
Bass Weejuns


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## sskim3

Past two days. Weather is nice in NYC.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Past two days. Weather is nice in NYC.


I always enjoy your posts. You do trad with an updated feel really well as you have the great skills of knowing what works well for you and how to put various trad elements together in your own way. As a result, you always look comfortable in your clothes.

*Save**Save*​


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


>


Perfection, top to bottom. Very classic, nicely done.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Thank you FLMike.


----------



## Conservative87

Ensiferous said:


>


I really like this. Is the blazer flannel? If you don't mind my asking, what make?


----------



## Ensiferous

Conservative87 said:


> I really like this. Is the blazer flannel? If you don't mind my asking, what make?


Thanks Conservative87. It is not flannel (we're having a welcome break from the cold weather here.) It is the Brooks Brothers # 793M.


----------



## sskim3

Fading Fast said:


> I always enjoy your posts. You do trad with an updated feel really well as you have the great skills of knowing what works well for you and how to put various trad elements together in your own way. As a result, you always look comfortable in your clothes.
> 
> *Save**Save*​


Thank you sir! I do enjoy mixing the elements up. 

It's been tough to go full on trad in the office since everybody is in casual dress nowadays.


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Thank you sir! I do enjoy mixing the elements up.
> 
> It's been tough to go full on trad in the office since everybody is in casual dress nowadays.


I know - and sincerely respect - that some here just do their full-on trad thing regardless of the general office attire. I'm not comfortable "standing out" much (really at all), so I like to mix up the elements and mix in some current (not trendy) pieces so that I don't stand out (but hopefully look "tradish" and well-attired to the thoughtful observer).

It has helped recently that slimmer cuts are in as I'm tall and thin, so just having my clothes fit slim (not skinny) and my lapels in proportion to my body (slim not skinny), I can be both trad and up-to-date a bit.


----------



## Reuben

Church on a damp and dreary Sunday morning followed by a trip to a nearby and incredibly muddy coffee shop/dog park with an exuberantly raucous coonhound.




























* Andover shop shetland 3/2 sack
* Ecru Brooks OCBD
* Robert Talbot ancient madder
* Seiko Alpinist
* Bill's M1's
* AE brown grain, dainite-soled first ave boots


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Church on a damp and dreary Sunday morning followed by a trip to a nearby and incredibly muddy coffee shop/dog park with an exuberantly raucous coonhound.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Andover shop shetland 3/2 sack
> * Ecru Brooks OCBD
> * Robert Talbot ancient madder
> * Seiko Alpinist
> * Bill's M1's
> * AE brown grain, dainite-soled first ave boots


An amazing coat!


----------



## Ensiferous

That is a great jacket Reuben:



Reuben said:


>


----------



## thpdx

Barbour coat, BB jacket, BB shirt, Jim Henry tie, J Crew 770 denim, Bass suede bucks.


----------



## Reuben

stcolumba said:


> An amazing coat!





Ensiferous said:


> That is a great jacket Reuben:


Thanks gents! Here's a label shot for anyone interested:










Barring patch-and-flap hip pockets I don't think I could ask for a more perfect green tweed. The navy overcheck gives it a nice versatility while the green and golden-brown colors of the base are almost identical to wiregrass flowering in a south Georgia autumn:










Its hand isn't quite as rough as the average harris tweed though it's still sturdy enough to laugh off the muddy paws of an adorable lab-mastiff mix puppy at the park this morning. The thread it's woven from are a bit larger than I normally see as well, almost like yarn. Perhaps yarn spun to make shetland sweaters and then repurposed?

Anyway, I've changed after a run into desert boots, a frayed and stained blue Brooks OCBD, and some well-worn wranglers to give Gus a bath:


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday, home from church. J Press shirt, Spirit of Shetland sweater, coat from Montreal, SuSu tie


----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


> Thanks gents! Here's a label shot for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barring patch-and-flap hip pockets I don't think I could ask for a more perfect green tweed. The navy overcheck gives it a nice versatility while the green and golden-brown colors of the base are almost identical to wiregrass flowering in a south Georgia autumn:
> 
> Its hand isn't quite as rough as the average harris tweed though it's still sturdy enough to laugh off the muddy paws of an adorable lab-mastiff mix puppy at the park this morning. The thread it's woven from are a bit larger than I normally see as well, almost like yarn. Perhaps yarn spun to make shetland sweaters and then repurposed?
> 
> Anyway, I've changed after a run into desert boots, a frayed and stained blue Brooks OCBD, and some well-worn wranglers to give Gus a bath:


Well, wouldn't we all like to meet Laurence J. Smith? How cool!!


----------



## stcolumba

thpdx said:


> Barbour coat, BB jacket, BB shirt, Jim Henry tie, J Crew 770 denim, Bass suede bucks.


This has everything and says everything. Wow.


----------



## stcolumba

ClarenceRogerVictorShirley said:


> Today I brought together two of my more difficult pieces to pair. A blue and limeish (dare I say Seattle Seahawks) green repp tie from Brooks Brothers that is for the St Jude Children's Research Hospital (a cause that's dear to me) and a yellow BB OCBD. I always seem to have a hard time finding a way to incorporate either of them into what I'm wearing. This morning after I put them on, I thought they would be too much in combination but now I think it may work.
> 
> Vintage Herringbone JAB 3/2 Harris Tweed
> BB OCBD yellow
> BB Tie
> BB Chinos
> Bass Weejuns


What a splendid tie. Everything looks great.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


This tie! Perfect.


----------



## Fading Fast

thpdx said:


> Barbour coat, BB jacket, BB shirt, Jim Henry tie, J Crew 770 denim, Bass suede bucks.


Welcome. Way to rocket out of the gate with an outstanding rig.

You could be stcolumba's (another member, see above) doppelganger which is about the nicest compliment I could pay someone.


----------



## thpdx

stcolumba said:


> This has everything and says everything. Wow.





Fading Fast said:


> Welcome. Way to rocket out of the gate with an outstanding rig.
> 
> You could be stcolumba's (another member, see above) doppelganger which is about the nicest compliment I could pay someone.


Thank you both!



stcolumba said:


> Sunday, home from church. J Press shirt, Spirit of Shetland sweater, coat from Montreal, SuSu tie


This jacket is incredible. Reminds me that I need to find a green jacket.


----------



## Ensiferous

Reuben, those labels are very cool to see together.

I will always prefer a Shetland tweed; wearing a Harris or a heavy Saxony, personally, is not so much a choice but a requirement dictated by conditions.

To me, Shetland is THE soft, casual comfort tweed.



Reuben said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Welcome. Way to rocket out of the gate with an outstanding rig.
> 
> You could be stcolumba's (another member, see above) doppelganger which is about the nicest compliment I could pay someone.


Agreed.


----------



## stcolumba

thpdx said:


> Thank you both!
> 
> This jacket is incredible. Reminds me that I need to find a green jacket.


Thank you, thpdx. Your first posts are terrific and set a standard of excellence. I am looking forward to seeing many more. I come to this Forum to learn.

(And thank you, Fading Fast. You are much too kind!)


----------



## barca10

stcolumba said:


> Sunday, home from church. J Press shirt, Spirit of Shetland sweater, coat from Montreal, SuSu tie


Great coat and sweater.


----------



## stcolumba

barca10 said:


> Great coat and sweater.


Thank you, barca10. You are very kind.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Spin Evans

Spectacular page, gentlemen.

FF, I made the very same mistake. It wasn't until I read your post that I realized what had happened. A wonderful first post Thpdx! And, as ever, St C and Ensif, you make us all aspire to greatness.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Thank you Spin.


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


>


A sumptuous image. Absolutely typical of the first rate work that we have come to expect from you.

.
.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> A sumptuous image. Absolutely typical of the first rate work that we have come to expect from you.
> 
> .
> .


+1, This image in particular felt extremely professionally done. Any advertising company would be proud to have done that.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday and Today. FYI, the red uni stripe is from Michael Spencer.


----------



## Shaver

^Perennially splendid.

That junction deserves a blue plaque in your honour. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Ensiferous

Shaver, your compliments are always a boost. Thank you.

Fading Fast, thanks! I will work for barter of clothes, shoes, or ancillary gear.

Regarding OCBD-- agreed, the man is always doing it so well.


----------



## Shaver

^I am, most pleasantly, reminded of the marvellous colouration of the Siberian Rubythroat bird with this simultaneously daring yet unobtrusively apt colour combination. 

Outstanding gamma.

:beer:


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> ^I am, most pleasantly, reminded of the marvellous colouration of the Siberian Rubythroat bird with this simultaneously daring yet unobtrusively apt colour combination.
> 
> Outstanding gamma.
> 
> :beer:


The Siberian Rubythroat look. Just what I was aiming for. 

Thanks for your kind words, Shaver.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> The Siberian Rubythroat look. Just what I was aiming for.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words, Shaver.


Absolutely outstanding color AND texture combo.

As to this - the Siberian Rubythroat - very impressive connect my avian-astute friend Shaver made. 

Being one of the unscrubbed masses, I had to Google it, but once I did, the color echo is amazing (also, it's simply quite a handsome bird).


----------



## Shaver

As ever, my friend, you are disarmingly modest and certainly counted amongst a small number of members here with whom my tastes are invariably aligned. 

May we be treated to updates of that enviable vintage property you were restoring?
.
.


----------



## Orgetorix




----------



## LeeLo

I received my thrifted BB Sack 1818 Blazer (793M) from the tailor. It turned out better than expected and I'm pleased with the outcome.

Yesterday






Today (sorry for the bad lighting)


----------



## Ensiferous

Nice, LeeLo. Don't you love it when that happens? :biggrin:

(Finding a bargain on something like that, and then having the subsequent tailoring work out.)



LeeLo said:


> I received my thrifted BB Sack 1818 Blazer (793M) from the tailor. It turned out better than expected...


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


> Nice, LeeLo. Don't you love it when that happens? :biggrin:
> 
> (Finding a bargain on something like that, and then having the subsequent tailoring work out.)


It's a thing of beauty when it all comes together. I wish they all worked out like this, but I suppose it makes you appreciate it that much more when it finally does.


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

stcolumba said:


> What a splendid tie. Everything looks great.


Thanks very much


----------



## stcolumba

Maiden voyage of a new jacket from Southwick. Shetland wool--very soft. The basic color is tobacco (which comes out a bit grey in my picture.) 3 button.


----------



## Ensiferous

Beautiful jacket, stcolumba.



stcolumba said:


> Maiden voyage of a new jacket from Southwick.


----------



## gamma68

^ Yes, very handsome jacket. The color/pattern reminds me of the Stafford Harris Tweed from a couple years ago. But StC's is by Southwick, so it's better.


----------



## sskim3

Beautiful jackets guys! Weather is pleasant after all the rain here in NJ.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> As ever, my friend, you are disarmingly modest and certainly counted amongst a small number of members here with whom my tastes are invariably aligned.
> 
> May we be treated to updates of that enviable vintage property you were restoring?
> .
> .


Thank you. Just PM'ed some pictures.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> Maiden voyage of a new jacket from Southwick. Shetland wool--very soft. The basic color is tobacco (which comes out a bit grey in my picture.) 3 button.


Glorius, StC. So very Ivy!

*Save**Save*​


----------



## gamma68

One of the more uncommon tweeds:


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Beautiful jackets guys! Weather is pleasant after all the rain here in NJ.


If ever the importance of "small" details is questioned*, I will bring up the above picture showing your sport coat's leather button as it is a small details of big importance. It takes the entire rig up a full notch.

* You know, when they have the Sartorial Trials of 2025 to determine who killed timeless Trad attire.


----------



## barca10

stcolumba, that jacket is outstanding.


----------



## barca10

sskim3 said:


> Beautiful jackets guys! Weather is pleasant after all the rain here in NJ.


Very nice jacket, sskim3.


----------



## LeeLo

Yesterday - Worsted & Flannels



Today - Hopsack & Khakis


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

stcolumba said:


> Maiden voyage of a new jacket from Southwick. Shetland wool--very soft. The basic color is tobacco (which comes out a bit grey in my picture.) 3 button.


This jacket is wonderful. Wear it in good health


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

gamma68 said:


> One of the more uncommon tweeds:


Uncommon, but not unseen. I have that same pattern/color jacket in my closet, but it's a Brooks 3/2. You wear it well!


----------



## Patrick06790

The Action Shot for the Selfie Age


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

J. Press suit
Brooks tie
Brooks shirt (pink shirt on Friday tradition from my Wall Street days)
Rancourt longwings


----------



## LeeLo

Thrifted this tweed on a recent trip to Atlanta. It's a unique teal & black herringbone number. It's fairly light-weight so it's perfect for the South. It also features some very natural shoulders and a near perfect pair a slim lapels with an elegant roll to match.

Some initial research on this brand, College Hall Fashions, shows they were based out of Philadelphia from 1967-1992. So this isn't exactly from the heyday of Ivy-League apparel, but I'm happy with it nonetheless. If anyone finds any more info I'm all ears.


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

Ocbd and tie by the Brethren 
Sweater is lambswool by Marks and Spencer 
Cords by the Brethren 
Shoes are AE Leeds in Shell Cordovan


----------



## Ensiferous

Boom years business Ivy, top to bottom. Done just right, Opposite Saybrook.

(I always wanted to commend you for your handle; the allusion to a specific block that was the epicenter, and two particular old Ivy shops on York Street, is very cool.)



Opposite Saybrook said:


>


----------



## Flairball

Haven't had anything to share lately. It's been nothing but my work uniform or tattered jeans and flannel when I'm working around the house. However, headed out with the missus tonight, so
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Flairball said:


> Haven't had anything to share lately. It's been nothing but my work uniform or tattered jeans and flannel when I'm working around the house. However, headed out with the missus tonight, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhhh, I like this field coat!


----------



## stcolumba

ClarenceRogerVictorShirley said:


> Ocbd and tie by the Brethren
> Sweater is lambswool by Marks and Spencer
> Cords by the Brethren
> Shoes are AE Leeds in Shell Cordovan


I love this sweater, and the cords take it over the top. Great color.


----------



## stcolumba

Another Sunday home-from-church picture. Harris tweed (supposedly "light weight" but heavy enough!), tie from IvyInspired who used to post here, J Press shirt, and sweater from a company who has double consonants (but not BB).

Thanks to all the gents who took the time comment on my recent post of a new Shetland tweed jacket. Very kind of you!


----------



## stcolumba

Your sense of color and pattern never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Ensiferous

Shetland, Viyella, cords, gunboats


----------



## Flairball

Spending the day at the club shooting clays. Of course I've got my number one accessory with me. She loves spending time with her papa.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jimw

I really like that tie, FB - details?

Jim
[
QUOTE=Flairball;1819248]Haven't had anything to share lately. It's been nothing but my work uniform or tattered jeans and flannel when I'm working around the house. However, headed out with the missus tonight, so









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

*Save**Save*​


----------



## FLMike

Flairball said:


> Spending the day at the club shooting clays. Of course I've got my number one accessory with me. She loves spending time with her papa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love that Springer. Really missing my little Boykin buddy.


----------



## thpdx

I hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Don't mind my messy apartment in the background.
Barbour Ashby jacket, Brooks Brothers MiUSA OCBD, Orvis tie, Burberry watch, J Crew chinos and belt, Bass Weejuns


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Your sense of color and pattern never cease to amaze me.


Thank you, sir. You're much too kind.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## stcolumba

thpdx said:


> I hope everyone is having a great Sunday. Don't mind my messy apartment in the background.
> Barbour Ashby jacket, Brooks Brothers MiUSA OCBD, Orvis tie, Burberry watch, J Crew chinos and belt, Bass Weejuns


The Ashby is "Barbour cool". It looks great.


----------



## thpdx

stcolumba said:


> The Ashby is "Barbour cool". It looks great.


Thank you. I definitely prefer the slimmer fit of the ashby


----------



## Pentheos

thpdx said:


>


----------



## TweedyDon

jimw, I believe that that's an I Zingari Cricket Club tie, denoting membership.



jimw said:


> I really like that tie, FB - details?
> 
> Jim
> [
> QUOTE=Flairball;1819248]Haven't had anything to share lately. It's been nothing but my work uniform or tattered jeans and flannel when I'm working around the house. However, headed out with the missus tonight, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Save**Save*​[/QUOTE]


----------



## Flairball

jimw said:


> I really like that tie, FB - details?
> 
> Jim
> [
> QUOTE=Flairball;1819248]Haven't had anything to share lately. It's been nothing but my work uniform or tattered jeans and flannel when I'm working around the house. However, headed out with the missus tonight, so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Save**Save*​[/QUOTE]

It's an eBay find. 100% silk made by Roxy. Hard to judge the colours online, but it's either the club tie mentioned above, or The Royal Scots regiment.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Today is chilly enough to bust out the hairiest herringbone I own. This thing is warm with a capital W.


----------



## London380sl

And what is chilly in Central Florida?


----------



## LeeLo

40's and 50's in the morning. That's chilly for me considering I'm used to high 80's and 90's. Might not be chilly for you, but for someone who's lived in Florida their whole life it's cold.



London380sl said:


> And what is chilly in Central Florida?


----------



## Spin Evans

^^ Looking great, LeeLo! This weekend will be the only time I get to wear my shaggy shetlands and duffle coat.


----------



## gamma68

* J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
* BB university stripe OCBD
* Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater
* Turnbull & Asser silk tie
* Britches of Georgetown black corduroys
* Saks Fifth Ave. cashmere socks
* Whitehouse & Hardy shell gunboats


----------



## Ensiferous

This rug is not particularly special in its own right, but it is significant to me because it was brought back as a gift for me by my good friend.

He was serving in the Combined Joint Special Operations Task Force (CJSOTF) Afghanistan with the 7th Special Forces Group (Airborne) and knew I was expecting a souvenir. :biggrin:


----------



## eagle2250

^^(posted in response to post # 49325)
The northern tier blood must still be running in my veins, as a cotton flannel shirt and my Baracuta jacket has been keeping me sufficiently warm. Perhaps another round of Florida's summer temps will thin my blood and increase my need for and appreciation of wool tweeds and winter coats! LOL.


----------



## LeeLo

Spin Evans said:


> ^^ Looking great, LeeLo! This weekend will be the only time I get to wear my shaggy shetlands and duffle coat.


Thanks, Spin! Enjoy it while lasts my friend


----------



## stcolumba

Posting here only for the bow tie. Gamma would certainly understand the need for a down parka in this wretched Michigan weather. "Dots and Down".


----------



## gamma68

stcolumba said:


> Posting here only for the bow tie. Gamma would certainly understand the need for a down parka in this wretched Michigan weather. "Dots and Down".


Oh yes, I understand completely. Those Canada Goose coats are supposed to be very very nice!


----------



## thpdx

Don't mind the balloons, it's my birthday. Barbour Ashby, J Crew sweater, BB OCBD, J Crew denim, Bean boots


----------



## Reddington

thpdx said:


> Don't mind the balloons, it's my birthday. Barbour Ashby, J Crew sweater, BB OCBD, J Crew denim, Bean boots


Nice. Now get outside and get some mud on thode Bean Boots.  Happy birthday.


----------



## Bridgers

What's on the shoulder of that parka stcolumba? It bears a resemblance to the Wyoming state flag...



stcolumba said:


> Posting here only for the bow tie. Gamma would certainly understand the need for a down parka in this wretched Michigan weather. "Dots and Down".


----------



## mjo_1

Andover Shop, BB, Press, Hertling, and Alden.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop, BB, Press, Hertling, and Alden.


A very nice look. Thanks for posting.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Bridgers said:


> What's on the shoulder of that parka stcolumba? It bears a resemblance to the Wyoming state flag...


It is Antarctica.I know that they used to supply parkas to the USAP which has a similar logo.


----------



## DCR

Where do you gents source your Hertling trousers from?


----------



## mjo_1

Thanks, OCBD!



DCR said:


> Where do you gents source your Hertling trousers from?


Mine are from a local men's store. They always carry year-round weights, plus some flannels, donegals, etc during the fall and winter. I'm not aware of any way to get them directly from Hertling, and a quick search didn't show any web presence.

The light gray flannels above are probably my very favorite pants. They're a pretty heavy, plush wool. Like wearing socially acceptable pajama pants.


----------



## BuddyJ

mjo_1 said:


> Thanks, OCBD!
> 
> Mine are from a local men's store. They always carry year-round weights, plus some flannels, donegals, etc during the fall and winter....


I'm in OKC. If it's local, I'd love to know what store carries them, please.


----------



## mjo_1

BuddyJ said:


> I'm in OKC. If it's local, I'd love to know what store carries them, please.


Then you're in luck! I get mine from Steven Giles in Classen Curve. Their incremental fall sale just hit its peak at 60% off, I believe. Not a "trad" store as defined here, but certainly very classic and where I've been buying most of my stuff lately. Samuelsohn suits/trousers, Hertling, Seaward and Stearn and Hanauer ties, etc etc. Great guys and really know their stuff.

Edit: their Instagram is a good one to follow if you do that.


----------



## BuddyJ

mjo_1 said:


> Then you're in luck! I get mine from Steven Giles in Classen Curve. . .


Thank you very much! I haven't visited them before, but I'm over by Classen Curve regularly so I'll be sure to swing by.


----------



## Fading Fast

It's new clothes day here (kinda) as the sweater and chinos are recent acquisitions.

*Sweater*: O'Connell's Shetland (more details in the January Acquisition thread if anyone is interested)

*Shirt: *J.Crew OCBD in heather gray, with enough contrast from the sweater to work

*Pants: *J.Crew Wallace and Barnes button-fly chinos in in vintage olive (jt is a nice "washed-out" olive but the color in the below pictures only came out somewhat accurate in the picture with the shoes and socks)

*Socks:* Grey wool Fair Isle but I can't remember whose they are anymore (BB or J.Crew is my guess)

*Shoes:* Sperry for J.Crew

I rarely post here as I wear some variation of the below "uniform" everyday as I work form home, but thought with the new items, it was worth putting up a few pictures. Also, while I bring down the quality of the thread, I appreciate how much effort so many put into posting here that I want to also make some small contribution as a way of saying thank you.

*Save**Save*​


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday.


----------



## stcolumba

oxford cloth button down said:


> It is Antarctica.I know that they used to supply parkas to the USAP which has a similar logo.


Ha! Today, the logo changed to the mitten shaped state of Michigan as the Arctic blasts off Lake Huron were colder than Antartica.


----------



## stcolumba

mjo_1 said:


> Andover Shop, BB, Press, Hertling, and Alden.


I love this.


----------



## thpdx

Barbour coat
Brooks Bros jacket
Brooks Bros shirt
Cape Cod tie
J Crew chinos
J Crew belt
LL Bean boots


----------



## mjo_1

stcolumba said:


> I love this.


Thanks so much. Means a lot coming from someone who nails it consistently!


----------



## gamma68

* Redwood & Ross Harris Tweed
* BB OCBD and sweater vest
* Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool knit tie
* Lands' End flannel-lined chinos


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> * J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
> * BB university stripe OCBD
> * Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater
> * Turnbull & Asser silk tie
> * Britches of Georgetown black corduroys


I have never deigned to comment (even privately) negatively on a submission of yours gamma but I am not so keen on this, unfortunately. It is, if you will permit me, below your normally impeccably high standard. 
.
.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> I have never deigned to comment (even privately) negatively on a submission of yours gamma but I am not so keen on this.


That's fine. I'm always open to constructive feedback. Please tell me what you don't like and why, and offer some ideas for improvement.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> * Redwood & Ross Harris Tweed
> * BB OCBD and sweater vest
> * Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool knit tie
> * Lands' End flannel-lined chinos


This, on the other hand, is yet another lesson, provided by your good self, in the exploration of colour informed by impeccable taste.
.
.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> That's fine. I'm always open to constructive feedback. Please tell me what you don't like and why, and offer some ideas for improvement.


It is perhaps the distortion precipitated by the camera lens but that is not such a pleasing looking coat.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> It is perhaps the distortion precipitated by the camera lens but that is not such a pleasing looking coat.


It's a vintage J. Press 3/2 Harris Tweed. I agree there is undoubtedly some distortion from the lens of my iPhone. I'd like to get a better camera soon. Personally, I don't care for the way the jacket edge looks misshapen below the second button. Nothing that a good pressing can't resolve.



Shaver said:


> This, on the other hand, is yet another lesson, provided by your good self, in the exploration of colour restrained by impeccable taste.


Thank you, sir. Sometimes things come together well. I'm always seeking to raise the bar higher.


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> It's a vintage J. Press 3/2 Harris Tweed. I agree there is undoubtedly some distortion from the lens of my iPhone. I'd like to get a better camera soon. Personally, I don't care for the way the jacket edge looks misshapen below the second button. Nothing that a good pressing can't resolve.
> 
> Thank you, sir. Sometimes things come together well. I'm always seeking to raise the bar higher.


Gamma, you are a regularly contributing member of enviable submissions. I do not believe that I will be countered when I assert that you (amongst a handful of others) represent the bar here.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Gamma, you are a regularly contributing member of enviable submissions. I do not believe that I will be countered when I assert that you (amongst a handful of others) represent the bar here.


God yes (speaking from the dirt, way under the bar).

I, too, think there is something off in the proportions of that sport coat (and hope / think it is the camera) as the hip pockets (and entire lower skirt) look disproportionately large (something one, never, ever, ever says to a woman). That throws the entire jacket off as the shoulders look oddly small.

Hopefully, it's the camera, if not, then some tailoring could help as I've had the lower skirt brought in, in the past.

Love the purple sweater, not crazy about the tie.

To repeat what Shaver said, you and a few others are the ultima Thule of our Trad thread, but this particular outfit has a few challenges (can you tell I've worked in Corporate America - nothing is ever a _problem_, just _challenges_ - puke).


----------



## gamma68

A different angle, for demonstration purposes:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Something still looks off to me about the proportions of the jacket. I went to J.Press' site, but couldn't find your model as the pockets - the entire skirt - of your sport coat look oversized to my eye. Even though I couldn't find your model, yours looks out of proportion to every jacket on the J.Press site. 

To be fair, yours has patch pockets (and the J.Press site ones didn't), but even so, your pockets and the skirt just look too large to me. I looked back at LeeLo's patch pocket post #49322 and, while not the best angle, his proportions look better (as his patch pocket starts at the third button; whereas, yours begins over an inch above). And, then, your post #49238 shows one of your patch pocket sport coats where the pocket starts at about the third button. 

Hence, and I'm just trying to give you as much detail as I can, I think what is causing it to look off to me is the patch pockets themselves are either too big or start too high up and the skirt (and I can't find an objective way to measure the skirt like with the pocket) looks too full to me. 

Last point - still a heck of a good jacket and you still look nicer attired than most, but since we are all a bit detail crazy here, I tried my best to give objective details to instantiate my "impression" that the pockets and skirt are out of proportion.


----------



## Clintotron

gamma68 said:


> A different angle, for demonstration purposes:


Whether the skirt is too full or not, I cannot say. However, the right (his left) pocket appears to be about 1/2" higher than the others and I feel the pockets are too deep (extend too far downward to the bottom). I say this knowing that I would be THRILLED to have such a nice jacket that fit me half as well. ¢¢

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A couple from your friend OCBD. A cold hit in the last two pics.


----------



## stcolumba

Another Sunday home from church posting. Ho-hum.

Harris Tweed (from some place in Scotland)
J Press ocbd
Brooks Bros tie
Barbour Beaufort


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

stcolumba said:


> Another Sunday home from church posting. Ho-hum.
> 
> Harris Tweed (from some place in Scotland)
> J Press ocbd
> Brooks Bros tie
> Barbour Beaufort


Quality


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

Taking the wee man to the playground

Barbour Beaufort 
J Press Shaggy Dog 
BB Pinpoint Oxford


----------



## thpdx

From the other day. Picked up the jacket from TweedyDon and just got it back from my tailor


































Jacket - Stanley Blacker for The Locker Room
Shirt - Brooks Brothers MiUSA Regent fit
Tie - Jim Henry
Pants - J Crew
Belt - Leatherman
Watch - Timex Easyreader on NATO strap
Shoes - Bass Weejun beefrolls


----------



## MDP

Haven't had much reason to wear anything post worthy in quite a while (although I'll be starting a PhD program in a fall so here's to hoping).

Supply preaching at a couple of rural churches this morning.

Ratio OCBD
BB vintage tie
BB vest
Lands' End HT jacket
Rugby RL cords
Bean Ranger Mocs
Wigwam Husky socks


----------



## LeeLo

Last night at a fundraising gala for work. I was glad to share the evening with my better half.


The suit is a vintage 3/2 gray glen-plaid number from BB (courtesy of Dr. D via the exchange). 
I realize the lighting in the venue does not lend well to recognizing the details so here's a close-up.


----------



## barca10

stcolumba said:


> Another Sunday home from church posting. Ho-hum.
> 
> Harris Tweed (from some place in Scotland)
> J Press ocbd
> Brooks Bros tie
> Barbour Beaufort


There is never anything "Ho-hum" about your posts.


----------



## stcolumba

MDP said:


> Haven't had much reason to wear anything post worthy in quite a while (although I'll be starting a PhD program in a fall so here's to hoping).
> 
> Supply preaching at a couple of rural churches this morning.
> 
> Ratio OCBD
> BB vintage tie
> BB vest
> Lands' End HT jacket
> Rugby RL cords
> Bean Ranger Mocs
> Wigwam Husky socks


Yes, to all of this!


----------



## stcolumba

ClarenceRogerVictorShirley said:


> Taking the wee man to the playground
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> J Press Shaggy Dog
> BB Pinpoint Oxford


Perfect!


----------



## barca10

ClarenceRogerVictorShirley said:


> Taking the wee man to the playground
> 
> Barbour Beaufort
> J Press Shaggy Dog
> BB Pinpoint Oxford


I like everything about this.


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

thpdx said:


> From the other day. Picked up the jacket from TweedyDon and just got it back from my tailor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket - Stanley Blacker for The Locker Room
> Shirt - Brooks Brothers MiUSA Regent fit
> Tie - Jim Henry
> Pants - J Crew
> Belt - Leatherman
> Watch - Timex Easyreader on NATO strap
> Shoes - Bass Weejun beefrolls


Love this blazer. Wear it in good health


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

MDP said:


> Haven't had much reason to wear anything post worthy in quite a while (although I'll be starting a PhD program in a fall so here's to hoping).
> 
> Supply preaching at a couple of rural churches this morning.
> 
> Ratio OCBD
> BB vintage tie
> BB vest
> Lands' End HT jacket
> Rugby RL cords
> Bean Ranger Mocs
> Wigwam Husky socks


Terrific blend of color


----------



## Pappa

*Jacket*



gamma68 said:


> A different angle, for demonstration purposes:
> 
> It is the pockets, almost look like messenger bags. Just an observer!!


----------



## Proclus

I share your sensibilities as this is totally something I would wear to preach in. Good luck with your PhD program!



MDP said:


> Haven't had much reason to wear anything post worthy in quite a while (although I'll be starting a PhD program in a fall so here's to hoping).
> 
> Supply preaching at a couple of rural churches this morning.


----------



## stcolumba

Monday: scores and baton packed; off to the city for rehearsal.

Southwick
Brooks Bros shirt
J Press trousers


----------



## MDP

Proclus said:


> I share your sensibilities as this is totally something I would wear to preach in. Good luck with your PhD program!


Thanks for the kind words. One of my early acceptences came from a school in Boston so now when I'm deciding I'll have to consider the benefits (and budgetary drawbacks) of being so close to J.Press.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Reuben




----------



## stcolumba

Reuben said:


>


In my opinion, this is the Official Tie of a Herringbone jacket. Looks great.


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> In my opinion, this is the Official Tie of a Herringbone jacket. Looks great.


Agreed!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## oxford cloth button down

Reuben said:


>


The epitome of trad.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## L-feld

Tab collar take 2.
















Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Rueben, love every single thing, but the dog the most. 

OCBD, great winter white sweater, an under-appreciated color IMHO. And I love the cuff shot you took.

L-Feld, I'm a big tab collar fan and like this second one on you (from memory) it's a tighter fit - tabs, IMHO, need to be tight. Also, for future purchases, you might want to try one with shorter point - I think its a clean / trad look.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Shaver

Reuben, I rather like you and I adore your doggie but that coat? What is that exactly? Even the dog seems suspicious of it- and not without good reason, I might add.


----------



## Reuben

Shaver said:


> Reuben, I rather like you and I adore your doggie but that coat? What is that exactly? Even the dog seems suspicious of it- and not without good reason, I might add.


See signature


----------



## Shaver

Reuben said:


> See signature


Signature does not mention 'dog is perplexed by my choice'. I prefer, if possible, to not embarass my dog.


----------



## Shaver

LeeLo said:


> Last night at a fundraising gala for work. I was glad to share the evening with my better half.
> 
> 
> The suit is a vintage 3/2 gray glen-plaid number from BB (courtesy of Dr. D via the exchange).
> I realize the lighting in the venue does not lend well to recognizing the details so here's a close-up.


Admirable work. We do not enjoy sufficient minority representation on this forum.


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Admirable work. We do not enjoy sufficient minority representation on this forum.


I realize that redheads are in the minority, but not in the typical sense that we (you) use the term, right?


----------



## FLMike

Shaver said:


> Signature does not mention 'dog is perplexed by my choice'. I prefer, if possible, to not embarass my dog.


That's funny stuff.


----------



## thpdx

Reuben said:


> See signature


Don't listen to the haters, I love that jacket.


----------



## thpdx

Barbour, LL Bean, Brooks Bros, J Crew, Bass, Chipotle


----------



## Clintotron

Reuben said:


> See signature


I've been pondering a patchwork tweed jacket recently. I LOVE my patchwork madras jackets and your tweed example is the finest I've seen yet. I guess I'm gonna have to loosen the purse strings again. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Reuben

Clintotron said:


> I've been pondering a patchwork tweed jacket recently. I LOVE my patchwork madras jackets and your tweed example is the finest I've seen yet. I guess I'm gonna have to loosen the purse strings again. Lol


This is the quiet one, I should post the others.


----------



## Reuben

Been one of those odd GA weeks where you bounce from mid-70's to below freezing to back in the mid-70's:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Patrick06790

Salisbury ski jumps yesterday, where I deployed the splendid Donegal vest I bought from Gamma. Perfect garment for the work.

The Will in the sign is a young man named Will Burchfield, who wrote the best ski jump story of all time last year, and has since moved on to CBS Radio out of Detroit. If you want to follow an up-and-coming sportswriter, look him up.

Also included are some scenes from the jumps -- triumph, tragedy, and a huge crowd of people making funny faces.

My specs: Hanna tweed hat, Johnston scarf, the Gamma vest, LL Bean chamois shirt, black lined Bean jeans (which made the whole thing a little too Johnny Cash for my liking, but the emphasis was on warmth and ease of movement), old Bean-Gore Tex hiking boots with microspikes for traction, and a layer of Bean thermals top and bottom.


----------



## stcolumba

L-feld said:


> Tab collar take 2.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Looking good!


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

Hello all! I just wanted to introduce myself, I'm called Ian, LONGTIME lurker lol. I'm looking forward to sharing some looks and information with the esteemed gentleman of Ask Andy. Cheers and you'll be hearing more from me soon!


----------



## Southpaw Grammer

gamma68 said:


> * Redwood & Ross Harris Tweed
> * BB OCBD and sweater vest
> * Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool knit tie
> * Lands' End flannel-lined chinos


Gamma, I must say that I've been following this thread for a long time and you, time and time again you kill it! I think that you just may be my satorial hero lol! I'm also a huge fan of Fading Fasts Casual rigs.


----------



## Fading Fast

Southpaw Grammer said:


> Gamma, I must say that I've been following this thread for a long time and you, time and time again you kill it! I think that you just may be my satorial hero lol! I'm also a huge fan of Fading Fasts Casual rigs. 


Could not agree with you more on Gamma - he is a star.

And thank you for your kind words on my outfits.


----------



## stcolumba

Barbour'd!

Shirt: J Press with the patch
Brooks Bros tie
Charcoal flannel trousers


----------



## Reddington

stcolumba said:


> Barbour'd!
> 
> Shirt: J Press with the patch
> Brooks Bros tie
> Charcoal flannel trousers


Very nice and well done.


----------



## MDP

Mini trad


----------



## Oldsport

Dude, BEST EVER!



MDP said:


> Mini trad


----------



## stcolumba

Reddington said:


> Very nice and well done.


Thank you, Reddington.


----------



## Bermuda

is that a real Barbour on the kid? Magnificent


----------



## eagle2250

MDP said:


> Mini trad


That's just about as Trad as it gets...and it's always a good idea to start developing the right habits early on! Oldsport is spot on with his assessment...this is the most memorable photo I've seen offered this year. :thumbs-up: and thank you for sharing that wonderful picture.


----------



## LeeLo

Amazing! What a handsome little fella



MDP said:


> Mini trad


Here's my stuff:


----------



## Conservative87

LeeLo said:


> Amazing! What a handsome little fella
> 
> Here's my stuff:


Nice. Is that the Brooks 1818 that you recently got?


----------



## Danny

LeeLo said:


> Amazing! What a handsome little fella
> 
> Here's my stuff:


That is a nice lookin' blazer!


----------



## MDP

Bermuda said:


> is that a real Barbour on the kid? Magnificent


Unfortunately not real Barbour -- thrift store find and I couldn't pass on it since it really looks the part (at least on such a small scale).


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

One more. This one is from Valentine's day.


----------



## katch

Question - anyone's center vent flare open a tad?


----------



## Flairball

Been a little too busy to post, and spending too much time in paint splattered jeans (remodeling a room) or my work uniform. Today I feel like an adult.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Baracuta courtesy of CMDC (thank you, sir). Gotta love the thrift exchange.


----------



## LeeLo

Danny said:


> That is a nice lookin' blazer!


Thanks!



Conservative87 said:


> Nice. Is that the Brooks 1818 that you recently got?


Thanks! No, this is a Southwick I found earlier this past summer. Here's a shot of the label:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## williamson

An excellent _ensemble_, Ensiferous. Good to see a three-button jacket.


----------



## Gosport

took my wife out to a nice birthday dinner tonight. Southwick jacket, Brooks 346 shirt, an old Shetland Rooster knit tie, J. Crew pants. The jacket is a nice rust color, I don't feel right wearing it in spring or summer so this might be the last wear for a while as it seems we might be headed for an early spring here.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> One more. This one is from Valentine's day.


Great outfit, great sweater - O'Connell's?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> Great outfit, great sweater - O'Connell's?


Thank you. The sweater is PRL and pony-less. It is a Shetland/cashmere blend. Great color.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Thank you. The sweater is PRL and pony-less. It is a Shetland/cashmere blend. Great color.


Agreed, really great color.

I love my O'Connell's one so much that I am eyeing two more colors I want, but have to give it some time as I can't justify the price to myself yet.


----------



## Clintotron

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed, really great color.
> 
> I love my O'Connell's one so much that I am eyeing two more colors I want, but have to give it some time as I can't justify the price to myself yet.











"They're priced just right. You want to buy them. Go ahead and make the purchase."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1...
but beware, "young Jeddi" that the dark side of the force may just be pulling the wool over your eyesdevil and blinding you to the potential damage to be done to your wallet! LOL.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Having now owned an O'Connell's Shetland, I have no complaint at all about the price - the full price - as it is worth it. The sweater is very well made and the price isn't stupid high, just full and fair for the quality. 

That said, it is still a chunk of money, so I need some time between purchases to justify it (in a completely illogical way) .


----------



## stcolumba

Ensiferous said:


>


An amazing ensemble. That plaid really is in alignment!


----------



## niegoslav

That is my first post in this thread. Outfit is of course not fully trad, but there is couple of reasons behind it.
You can't imagine how hard it is to get high rise regular fit chinos in Poland. Those I am wearing are from "american" brand, labeled as regular fit. Same problem apply to OCBD's - the only high quality available in Poland are those from PRL, however, I am not quite satisfied with the roll they produce. I guess I should be thrifting more. 
I'm satisfied with the blazer - got it secondhand off eBay, send to me from Texas - it is quite nice to think that its "truly" american piece.

However, I am still trying to incorporate traditional american look to my wardrobe (getting Khakis and many OCBD's). I could be wearing Blazer + chino + repp tie everyday - I think the smart casual trad/preppy style suits my lifestyle pretty well (currently in Law School, I hope to start some kind of internship/paralegal work in the next couple of months).

I've been following this thread for a long while (about 1 year), and I must admit - you guys are big inspiration!


----------



## Ensiferous

stcolumba said:


> An amazing ensemble. That plaid really is in alignment!


Thank you stcolumba!


----------



## Ensiferous

Welcome niegoslav.

You look like a New Englander with the classic elements you are collecting, so you should fit in well around here.

Na zdrowie!



niegoslav said:


>


----------



## Reuben

Shirt/tie/jacket from Brooks Brothers, trousers from Paul Stuart, shoes/belt by Allen Edmonds


----------



## niegoslav

Thank you Ensiferous for kind words! Pozdrawiam 

@Reuben - nice outfit! I really like how the color of the jacket works with pants.


----------



## stcolumba

niegoslav said:


> That is my first post in this thread. Outfit is of course not fully trad, but there is couple of reasons behind it.
> You can't imagine how hard it is to get high rise regular fit chinos in Poland. Those I am wearing are from "american" brand, labeled as regular fit. Same problem apply to OCBD's - the only high quality available in Poland are those from PRL, however, I am not quite satisfied with the roll they produce. I guess I should be thrifting more.
> I'm satisfied with the blazer - got it secondhand off eBay, send to me from Texas - it is quite nice to think that its "truly" american piece.
> 
> However, I am still trying to incorporate traditional american look to my wardrobe (getting Khakis and many OCBD's). I could be wearing Blazer + chino + repp tie everyday - I think the smart casual trad/preppy style suits my lifestyle pretty well (currently in Law School, I hope to start some kind of internship/paralegal work in the next couple of months).
> 
> I've been following this thread for a long while (about 1 year), and I must admit - you guys are big inspiration!


Prep in Poland! This looks amazing! Nicely done.


----------



## stcolumba

Truly a SUNday. The temp reached 60+ for the second day in a row.
The new/old Brooks Bros over-priced soft collar OCBD.


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Having now owned an O'Connell's Shetland, I have no complaint at all about the price - the full price - as it is worth it. The sweater is very well made and the price isn't stupid high, just full and fair for the quality.
> 
> That said, it is still a chunk of money, so I need some time between purchases to justify it (in a completely illogical way) .


Oh, you ARE going down the slippery slope! It is a lovely sweater.


----------



## loarbmhs

Great-looking dog. One photographic suggestion if i might for the future. Try a shot from dog's level, as opposed to the looming shot from above. Generally more flattering for our four-footed friends, babies, etc.

l


Flairball said:


> Spending the day at the club shooting clays. Of course I've got my number one accessory with me. She loves spending time with her papa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## loarbmhs

Nice outfit, but paraphrasing Godfather I: "Lose the Cross pen; keep the cannoli." Put the pen in your inside jacket pocket and leave the outside pocket empty or stuffed with a pocket square.


----------



## Oldsport

Was that a random thought or directed at somebody?

QUOTE=loarbmhs;1821759]Nice outfit, but paraphrasing Godfather I: "Lose the Cross pen; keep the cannoli." Put the pen in your inside jacket pocket and leave the outside pocket empty or stuffed with a pocket square.[/QUOTE]


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1 Oldsport,
....and here I sit wishing for a Cannoli to go with this mornings coffee! :crazy:


----------



## Ensiferous

Oldsport said:


> Was that a random thought or directed at somebody?
> 
> QUOTE=loarbmhs;1821759]Nice outfit, but paraphrasing Godfather I: "Lose the Cross pen; keep the cannoli." Put the pen in your inside jacket pocket and leave the outside pocket empty or stuffed with a pocket square.


Possibly directed at me? If so, thank you for the compliment, loarbmhs.

I also appreciate your suggestion, and admit your technical accuracy. However pocket squares and have never helped me construct anything, while I find that pens and mechanical pencils are indispensible for that task, and I keep them in any and all shirt or jacket pockets that I find convenient. Unfortunately I must remain an offender on both counts.

Tira misu > cannoli. :biggrin:


----------



## Clintotron

Ensiferous said:


> Tira misu > cannoli. :biggrin:


Most truthful thing you'll find on this forum or any.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## katch

Ensiferous said:


> Possibly directed at me? If so, thank you for the compliment, loarbmhs.
> 
> I also appreciate your suggestion, and admit your technical accuracy. However pocket squares and have never helped me construct anything, while I find that pens and mechanical pencils are indispensible for that task, and I keep them in any and all shirt or jacket pockets that I find convenient. Unfortunately I must remain an offender on both counts.
> 
> Tira misu > cannoli. :biggrin:


Given the way Ensiferous puts together his rigs, he can put anything he wants anywhere he wants and he'd still be the best dressed cat anywhere he goes.


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Oh, you ARE going down the slippery slope! It is a lovely sweater.


Despite owning - I don't know - twenty or so sweaters, I've been wearing the O'Connell's one almost every other day. My neighbors must think I only own a couple of sweaters.

It is so much nicer than my Bean and Brooks ones, that I don't even want to wear those now.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Reuben

^ Nicely done Leelo, Ox

Here's today for me:




























J. Press Corduroy sack, BBBF OCBD, Bill's M1's, AE Patriots


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks katch.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Main Street Ivy via Southern Ohio.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Thursday:
Southwick
J Press shirt
Brooks Bros tie


----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

77 degrees in February. Gonna be warmer tomorrow. Forget it, I'm wearing seersucker tomorrow.


----------



## L-feld

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## svb

It's been awhile since I've worn an outfit that I've thought would fit in here...









 







​


----------



## LeeLo

BIG, bold, LL Bean tartan. Made in USA.


----------



## eagle2250

svb said:


> It's been awhile since I've worn an outfit that I've thought would fit in here...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


It's good to see you posting again and you continue to dress impeccably well! Very aggressivean dposi tively impressive cuffs on those trouser legs! :thumbs-up:


----------



## sskim3

Heading to a trader expo in the city today as the subject matter expert on our mobile platforms.


----------



## Clintotron

Khaki chinos
Cranberry socks
Medium brown wingtips

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FLMike

sskim3;1822558Heading to a trader expo in the city today as the subject matter expert on our mobile platforms.[/QUOTE said:


> Whose mobile platforms?


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Ensiferous

^ Very nice Southwick, LeeLo.


----------



## eagle2250

LeeLo said:


>


My friend, this is indeed one of your very best shots..as close to perfect as one could get, methinks! :thumbs-up:


----------



## kendallr88

"Old" Old Navy Ocbd has a small collar but a nice roll to it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Ensiferous said:


> ^ Very nice Southwick, LeeLo.


Love that combo!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, this is indeed one of your very best shots..as close to perfect as one could get, methinks! :thumbs-up:


Methinks, too.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ OCBD, thanks.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## jimw

Nice look; is there anything that an Argyll & Sutherland tie CAN'T DO?

QUOTE=Oldsport;1822807]







[/QUOTE]


----------



## stcolumba

BB soft collar and tie
Barbour


----------



## eagle2250

^^
As seems to be your daily custom, stcolumba, nicely done...very nicely done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous, eagle, Ox, thank you for the kind comments above!

Here's today:




Vintage Brooks suit in Prince of Wales check. Brooks OCBD & tie. Allen Edmonds Bradleys down below.


----------



## Oldsport

Very nice LeeLo!


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

That looks good--and I have in my closet every single item you're wearing. I just never put them together. Will try it now



LeeLo said:


> Ensiferous, eagle, Ox, thank you for the kind comments above!
> 
> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Brooks


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> Ensiferous, eagle, Ox, thank you for the kind comments above!
> 
> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage Brooks suit in Prince of Wales check. Brooks OCBD & tie. Allen Edmonds Bradleys down below.


Boy, this defines clean and crisp! Really sharp.

Thank you, EAGLE, for your kind comment.


----------



## LeeLo

Oldsport, Urbnhautebourg, & stcolumba thank you!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## LeeLo




----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good, Leelo.
It's good to see you taking advantage to today's cooler air temperatures. Your collar roll is noteworthy! :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking good, Leelo.
> It's good to see you taking advantage to today's cooler air temperatures. Your collar roll is noteworthy! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, sir! Gotta enjoy them while they last. It's going to be a beautiful weekend.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ What cooler weather did you Florida guys have?

17°F here this morning, with a forecast of a low tonight of 5°F.

I am not particularly enthused with the return of mid-winter.


----------



## Patrick06790

Let's banish the Connecticut winter blues.

What I Will Be Wearing the Thursday of Labor Day Weekend.

Or something quite like it.

Best part is you can't see the bugs in my teeth


----------



## stcolumba

First Sunday of Lent. Harris Tweed, a bunch of Brooks Bros, and Bach.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ nice.


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


> ^ What cooler weather did you Florida guys have?
> 
> 17°F here this morning, with a forecast of a low tonight of 5°F.
> 
> I am not particularly enthused with the return of mid-winter.


It wasn't that cold at all. After almost reaching 90 last week, it dropped down to the 50s and 60s. I know you're not enthused about your current situation, but at least you looked good in your mid-winter getup.


----------



## Gosport

Vintage made in England cashmere sweater from a local men's shop, Viyella shirt, j. Crew pants.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## LeeLo

First run of the Argyle & Sutherland Highlanders tie


----------



## Ensiferous

^ LeeLo, it looks like we both gave our tie color a boost today.


----------



## LeeLo

Haha yeah those red ties really pop, huh? The sunlight hit mine at a funny angle.

By the way, nice feathertweed! I wish Brooks still made those.


----------



## stcolumba

Monday night, in my working clothes. Sort of trad...


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ as always, classic and well tailored, but I miss the collage from some of your previous posts. It's a very effective - dare I say artistic - way to show everything.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks Fading Fast. 

I shall attempt to include the extra image whenever I can. I am glad you appreciate them.


----------



## crispyfresh

Flairball said:


> Out and about, today.


Love this outfit. What brand of cords are those?


----------



## LeeLo

New (to me) Atkinsons tie. It features redhead ducks, just like it's new owner. Some may say this is more of a fall tie, but I don't care. I think burgundy, hunter green, and navy work all year round in the trad wardrobe. It's a critter tie so there's an element of fun to it, but it's also conservative enough for work at the same time. That's a winner in my book.


----------



## Reuben

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Past weekend:


----------



## fallschurch

Mercer Blue Uni stripe oxford
Brooks khaki chinos
Nautica light green/light blue repp tie
Allen Edmonds walnut McCallister
Brooks navy blue blazer
Or
No tie, and forest green flight jacket.


----------



## FLMike

Reuben said:


> Past weekend:


Looking sharp, buddy!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Flairball

Damned cold out there today, but it didn't stop the missus and I from heading out for some nice Japanese
Cuisine. Blues and browns. Broke out the Donnegal tweed trousers.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flairball

loarbmhs said:


> Great-looking dog. One photographic suggestion if i might for the future. Try a shot from dog's level, as opposed to the looming shot from above. Generally more flattering for our four-footed friends, babies, etc.
> 
> l


I've got plenty of those. Which pic I post depends on where I'm posting. This is one my wife took a while back and was used in an article about us and a couple of other field trialers in Covey Rise magazine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Sunday afternoon in the backyard: Shetland and Barbour. Sunny and freezing!


----------



## drlivingston

Flairball said:


> Damned cold out there today, but it didn't stop the missus and I from heading out for some nice Japanese
> Cuisine. Blues and browns. Broke out the Donnegal tweed trousers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking gear, Flairball. Who is the maker of those ghillie brogues?


----------



## stcolumba

Monday, winter hath returned!

J Press Shaggy Dog
Proper Cloth soft collar OCBD
J Press heavy duty khakis
Barbour Beaufort
Old scarf from VanBoven (Ann Arbor)


----------



## fred johnson

E,
Very nice broken-bone tweed and very well accessorized.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> Very nice broken-bone tweed and very well accessorized.


fred, thank you.


----------



## orange fury

Reuben said:


> Past weekend:


Thats a fantastic jacket, what color I should it? It looks on my screen almost a plum color?


----------



## Reuben

orange fury said:


> Thats a fantastic jacket, what color I should it? It looks on my screen almost a plum color?


The picture's not too far off, but it's a little more burgundy and a touch less plum in real life. It's dark enough that it's hard to get a great picture of the color in low light.


----------



## Atlanta Fop

Long time member and observer, infrequent commentator, and first-time photo-poster. I think of my wardrobe as trad-ish or trad-inspired, so, hopefully, it will find a place here.

Shirt: F. A. MacCluer
Tie: BB
Sweater: BB
Trousers: JAB grey wool gabardine 
Shoes: AE Leeds shell cordovan


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Atlanta Fop, I like your tie.


----------



## LeeLo

Happy St. Paddy's Day!


Thursday:


Wednesday:


----------



## eeewalker

I'm wearing my favourite down vest!


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Happy St. Paddy's Day!
> 
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> 
> Wednesday:


1st Pic: Swelled edge :thumbs-up:

2nd Pic: Ancient Madder?

3rd Pic: The thickness of the material the boldness of the herringbone and all its sack-ness :aportnoy:


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> 1st Pic: Swelled edge :thumbs-up:
> 
> 2nd Pic: Ancient Madder?
> 
> 3rd Pic: The thickness of the material the boldness of the herringbone and all its sack-ness :aportnoy:


Thank you, FF! Yep, you're correct. That's an ancient madder in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Atlanta Fop

Ensiferous said:


> ^ Atlanta Fop, I like your tie.


Thank you, sir, although I am a long way from your level of sartorial excellence. I must say that your wardrobe choices, in particular over the last several days, have been truly inspiring. Thanks to you and the other gentlemen for taking the time to share photos of your wardrobe so frequently; it really is a treat to see how "trad" can be done so well.


----------



## ran23

Green Tie today.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## ClarenceRogerVictorShir

Happy St Patrick's Day


----------



## eagle2250

Ensiferous said:


>


What a stunningly handsome Tweed Jacket, perfectly accessorized, and there is simply no one who could wear it any better than you. Very nicely done and the SAS Penny loafers seem a good choice on which to mount that rig!


----------



## orange fury

Pretty casual yesterday, but thematically appropriate:


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle2250 said:


> What a stunningly handsome Tweed Jacket, perfectly accessorized, and there is simply no one who could wear it any better than you. Very nicely done and the SAS Penny loafers seem a good choice on which to mount that rig!


Thanks very much eagle!

Knowing how well you understand footwear, I am not surprised that you correctly identified those loafers, but it is still impressive that you did. :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Patrick06790

Spot the reporter, and dancing steak costumes.

This is my life...


----------



## eeewalker

Wore my red vest when I was out busking with my guitar earlier. A bit windy here in the south of the UK so the extra layer was definitely appreciated.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Spot the reporter, and dancing steak costumes.
> 
> This is my life...


Jeez Louise! That's enough to drive one to run off to 'ye old fishing hole' in a last gasp effort to retain one's sanity! LOL 

PS: Just how might one accessorize a "dancing steak rig?" :icon_scratch:


----------



## Urbnhautebourg

Ensiferous said:


>


I have that JPress jacket--exactly the same one. It's perfect.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise! That's enough to drive one to run off to 'ye old fishing hole' in a last gasp effort to retain one's sanity! LOL
> 
> PS: Just how might one accessorize a "dancing steak rig?" :icon_scratch:


Maybe a pant of your choosing in oxblood?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeLo

BB blazer, shirt and tie. O'Connell's burgundy belt (unseen). LE charcoal year-rounder wool pants. AE burgundy Patriots down below.


----------



## Ensiferous

As classic as it gets, LeeLo:



LeeLo said:


>


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Clintotron

Tooling around in this desert town, today. Gotta go check out these windmills.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous said:


> As classic as it gets, LeeLo:


Thanks, Ensiferous!


----------



## Ensiferous

Urbnhautebourg said:


> I have that JPress jacket--exactly the same one. It's perfect.


Thank you Urbnhautebourg. It is from the big lapel era, but I like the fabric, so I still keep it around.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well done, sir...a very nice change from the puffy vest! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


>


Love the montage - very effective way to see the colors and textures up close and how they harmonize.


----------



## eeewalker




----------



## eeewalker

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Well done, sir...a very nice change from the puffy vest! :thumbs-up:


Thanks, I re-uploaded my post because the pic came out small - I'm not very good with technology.  I do occasionally wear a non-puffy vest item of clothing as evidenced here haha


----------



## LeeLo

New (to me) Robert Talbott tie. Extra smooth to the touch.


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> Love the montage - very effective way to see the colors and textures up close and how they harmonize.


I'll second that motion. Good stuff, Ensiferous!


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks Fading Fast and LeeLo. I try to do a montage shot when I can, glad you like them.


----------



## thpdx

Vintage blazer, BB OCBD, BB tie, J Crew chinos, Bass Weejuns


----------



## katch

The montage is killer!


----------



## DCR

Are these cavalry twill trousers?



Ensiferous said:


> Thanks Fading Fast and LeeLo. I try to do a montage shot when I can, glad you like them.


----------



## Ensiferous

katch said:


> The montage is killer!


Thanks katch.



DCR said:


> Are these cavalry twill trousers?


Yes.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ that is pretty darn close to my favorite sport coat: A black-and-white (that reads as grey) herringbone tweed sack (is it a 3/2). It is my navy blazer as for some quirk of mine, a navy blazer is the one Ivy core I don't care for, so I use the grey herringbone tweed in its place.


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ that is pretty darn close to my favorite sport coat: A black-and-white (that reads as grey) herringbone tweed sack (is it a 3/2).


Fading Fast, yes it's an undarted 3/2 (or "three button, center button.")

I also find them very versatile, even though it seems many guys do not.


----------



## ran23

Today will probably be the last day of moleskin's, Green popover and white check shirt, 56 and sunny out.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## clark_kent

I miss being an active part of this wonderful family / community. 

It's turning out to be a big year for me. I recently started my first ever professional job. It's a nice gig in an office setting for a big company here in NY! It's temp work--at the moment--with a chance for promotion in September. I'm hoping for the best! 

Here's my outfit today at the office (I wish I had a Barbour bedale/beaufort or Burberry trench, a briefcase, and some AE wingtips, but in due time, I'll land those items to complete my professional look!)










I still have a long way to go before I reach the heights of the "legends" on this site. But I had a vision when I first registered here and I've come a long way since then. I'm not turning back!


----------



## Ensiferous

clark, looking good. Congrats on the job, and on your commitment to the traditional style.

While you may need to lengthen those blazer sleeves a bit, those chinos are a great fit for you.


----------



## Fading Fast

Clark, congratulation - that's wonderful. My best wishes that you transition to a full-time spot. 

While your work and ability to fit into the corporate culture will be the big drivers, dressing well (and, my guess, your outfit is nicer and more thoughtful than the other temps) can only help. 

(Unsolicited advice, well intended, but please ignore if you wish) Ask whomever it appears appropriate in the line of business where you want the permanent slot what you can start doing now to make that happen. This will, one, make it clear to him/her that you want a full-time job, not all temps do, and, might, give you some steps to take to help you stand out. And work hard / ask if there are more things you can do / etc., - it was the ones who did that (and did the work well) that I always hired from the temp programs. Best of luck, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## Billax

Handsome look, CK. Great news about the job. Keepin' my fingers crossed on that!*Save**Save*
*Save**Save*​


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Dannyboy005

Ensiferous, great detail shot. That brown herringbone is lovely.


----------



## Proclus

^Agreed. I love that color and texture.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks Dannyboy005 and Proclus.


----------



## clark_kent

Ensiferous said:


> clark, looking good. Congrats on the job, and on your commitment to the traditional style.
> 
> While you may need to lengthen those blazer sleeves a bit, those chinos are a great fit for you.





Fading Fast said:


> Clark, congratulation - that's wonderful. My best wishes that you transition to a full-time spot.
> 
> While your work and ability to fit into the corporate culture will be the big drivers, dressing well (and, my guess, your outfit is nicer and more thoughtful than the other temps) can only help.
> 
> (Unsolicited advice, well intended, but please ignore if you wish) Ask whomever it appears appropriate in the line of business where you want the permanent slot what you can start doing now to make that happen. This will, one, make it clear to him/her that you want a full-time job, not all temps do, and, might, give you some steps to take to help you stand out. And work hard / ask if there are more things you can do / etc., - it was the ones who did that (and did the work well) that I always hired from the temp programs. Best of luck, I'm rooting for you.





Billax said:


> Handsome look, CK. Great news about the job. Keepin' my fingers crossed on that!*Save**Save*
> *Save**Save*​


Thanks so much for all the kind words and advice, gentleman! I really appreciate it and will note it down.

Ensiferous, your comments really got me thinking. I wasn't sure if I was buying my blazers with the wrong sleeve, or I'm buying my shirts with the wrong sizing. I took these pictures (just for demonstration purposes, not what I wore today):


----------



## Ensiferous

clark_kent said:


> Ensiferous, your comments really got me thinking. I wasn't sure if I was buying my blazers with the wrong sleeve, or I'm buying my shirts with the wrong sizing.


clark, shirt sleeves are too long, but might be able to adjust cuff buttons a little tighter, before going as far as altering. I would buy a shorter sleeve in future. :biggrin:

Jacket fit in shoulders, and body length is great, and those are two criticals, so consider yourself in good shape if letting out sleeves is the worst of your alterations.

Don't feel bad; I have funded at least one tailor's Italian villa.

Also, great chino fit.


----------



## Himself

clark_kent said:


> Ensiferous, your comments really got me thinking. I wasn't sure if I was buying my blazers with the wrong sleeve, or I'm buying my shirts with the wrong sizing. I took these pictures (just for demonstration purposes, not what I wore today):


It might be a bit of both. It looks to me like your sleeve cuffs are too wide, and swallowing your hands. You might just make them tighter, by moving the button, to keep them from sliding down so far.

Some shirts have two buttons to adjust this with.

Otherwise, great job with a great look!


----------



## kendallr88

Just my little humble offering for the day..

SC-RL
Shirt, pants, tie- Brooks
Shoes- AE Bradley

Side note- It make be a little too much pants break for some, I have found out that being a bigger guy, the no break look doesn't look right to my eye for my pants. It looks as if I'm wearing clown pants!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

kendallr88 said:


> Just my little humble offering for the day..
> 
> SC-RL
> Shirt, pants, tie- Brooks
> Shoes- AE Bradley
> 
> Side note- It make be a little too much pants break for some, I have found out that being a bigger guy, the no break look doesn't look right to my eye for my pants. It looks as if I'm wearing clown pants!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love the soft blue, darker tie, and the contrast with the coat. Nice choice for pants color too. Looks good, Mr. Roberts!,


----------



## kendallr88

clark_kent said:


> I love the soft blue, darker tie, and the contrast with the coat. Nice choice for pants color too. Looks good, Mr. Roberts!,


Thanks, Clark! It's one of the ways I can get away with navy chinos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

With it a Spring-like near 60 degrees and sunny in NYC today, I broke out some transition clothes:

*Shirt*: BB Red Fleece OCBD (I'm a big fan of their OCBDs, heavy Oxford cloth, classic details - locker loop, pocket, button on back of collar and placket - and much better value if the alpha sizing works for you than the main line's $140 offering)

*Sweater*: BB Red Fleece cotton-cashmere (way more cotton)

*Vest: *Woolrich "Bear Claw" wool vest (I wanted a not-puffer vest [too "Preppy Handbook" for me], but something that echoed trad aesthetics)

*Belt:* J.Crew

*Pants:* J.Crew "Seeded" cotton chinos (from the site: "made with natural, unprocessed cotton that still has flecks of cotton husks in it")

*Socks:* Donegal Wool (from an on-line site based in Ireland) - pants hiked a bit to show socks

*Sneakers:* Old Navy (about $13, 3-4 years ago, herringbone wool and holding up well - and quite comfortable)

*Watch:* Swiss military trench watch circa 1920s


----------



## stcolumba

clark_kent said:


> I miss being an active part of this wonderful family / community.
> 
> It's turning out to be a big year for me. I recently started my first ever professional job. It's a nice gig in an office setting for a big company here in NY! It's temp work--at the moment--with a chance for promotion in September. I'm hoping for the best!
> 
> Here's my outfit today at the office (I wish I had a Barbour bedale/beaufort or Burberry trench, a briefcase, and some AE wingtips, but in due time, I'll land those items to complete my professional look!)
> 
> I still have a long way to go before I reach the heights of the "legends" on this site. But I had a vision when I first registered here and I've come a long way since then. I'm not turning back!


Congrats!


----------



## stcolumba

LeeLo said:


> BB blazer, shirt and tie. O'Connell's burgundy belt (unseen). LE charcoal year-rounder wool pants. AE burgundy Patriots down below.


Perfect!


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks, stcolumba! I wore something similar today:


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> With it a Spring-like near 60 degrees and sunny in NYC today, I broke out some transition clothes:
> 
> *Shirt*: BB Red Fleece OCBD (I'm a big fan of their OCBDs, heavy Oxford cloth, classic details - locker loop, pocket, button on back of collar and placket - and much better value if the alpha sizing works for you than the main line's $140 offering)
> 
> *Sweater*: BB Red Fleece cotton-cashmere (way more cotton)
> 
> *Vest: *Woolrich "Bear Claw" wool vest (I wanted a not-puffer vest [too "Preppy Handbook" for me], but something that echoed trad aesthetics)
> 
> *Belt:* J.Crew
> 
> *Pants:* J.Crew "Seeded" cotton chinos (from the site: "made with natural, unprocessed cotton that still has flecks of cotton husks in it")
> 
> *Socks:* Donegal Wool (from an on-line site based in Ireland) - pants hiked a bit to show socks
> 
> *Sneakers:* Old Navy (about $13, 3-4 years ago, herringbone wool and holding up well - and quite comfortable)
> 
> *Watch:* Swiss military trench watch circa 1920s


Im really impressed with how well those shoes have held up, wish I would've hunted some down after you first posted them. I love my Vans Authentics, but still...$13.

also, still love that watch


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Im really impressed with how well those shoes have held up, wish I would've hunted some down after you first posted them. I love my Vans Authentics, but still...$13.
> 
> also, still love that watch


Thank you - I, too, am amazed as I wear the sneakers a lot. I have a few Vans - and love them - and you can feel a sturdier structure to the Vans, but not five times sturdier (roughly the price difference) as adduced by the life of my plebeian Old Navy sneakers.

I always keep my eye on Old Navy and find - here and there - they offer incredible value on tradish clothes.

The watch is one of my favorite items I own - and it is far from expensive (these basic vintage watches can be found for a couple of hundred bucks) - I just love it.


----------



## sporto55

*Photo Quality*



Ensiferous said:


>


 Excellent photo quality. Some of the pix people post look like they come from a Kodak Brownie. Please folks take a lesson from this guy and don't post blurry low quality pixilated photos.


----------



## sbw21

BB Blazer
LE Twill Shirt
JABank Tie
TH Chinos
LE Former Madras Tie as the Pocket Square
Paul Smith Socks
1901 Blue Derby's


----------



## LeeLo

Welcome to the forum, sbw21!

Here's today:


----------



## LeeLo

BB black/white herringbone 100% silk sport coat
BB 132Q blue ocbd
BB #3 striped tie
O'Connell's burgundy calfskin belt
Land's End chinos
AE burgundy Patriots


----------



## Ensiferous

sporto55 said:


> Excellent photo quality.


I'm not the best example, but thank you sporto55.


----------



## Ensiferous

Very nice, LeeLo.



LeeLo said:


> BB black/white herringbone 100% silk sport coat
> BB 132Q blue ocbd
> BB #3 striped tie
> O'Connell's burgundy calfskin belt
> Land's End chinos
> AE burgundy Patriots


----------



## kendallr88

Thoughts on this? I usually would pair this SC with gray or navy chinos. Let me know!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Proclus

LeeLo said:


> Welcome to the forum, sbw21!
> 
> Here's today:


^This is especially sharp.


----------



## Clintotron

kendallr88 said:


> Thoughts on this? I usually would pair this SC with gray or navy chinos. Let me know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gray, definitely. I'd have to see it with navy to form an opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeLo

Ensiferous and Proclus, thank you.

Here's today:





• Brooks Brothers blazer & ocbd
• J.Crew belt
• Lands' End chinos
• Allen Edmonds Patriots


----------



## Flairball

Too much craziness in my life right now with a home renovation project, but I had an occasion to donn the blue and grey.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crispyfresh

LeeLo said:


> Ensiferous and Proclus, thank you.
> 
> Here's today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Brooks Brothers blazer & ocbd
> • J.Crew belt
> • Lands' End chinos
> • Allen Edmonds Patriots


Nice setup. How wide is that pant cuff? Looks good...


----------



## LeeLo

crispyfresh said:


> Nice setup. How wide is that pant cuff? Looks good...


Thanks! This cuff is 1.75" wide


----------



## zeppacoustic

LeeLo said:


> BB black/white herringbone 100% silk sport coat
> BB 132Q blue ocbd
> BB #3 striped tie
> O'Connell's burgundy calfskin belt
> Land's End chinos
> AE burgundy Patriots


Crushing it. Great coat! Where did you find it?


----------



## Gosport

A cool, breezy spring day today









Daniel Cremieux blue stripe OCBD (need to upgrade but holding off while paying loans)
J. Crew chinos
Unnamed surcingle
Sebago docksides
Brooks brothers Harrington

And tonight for dinner/show
















Local men's shop blazer (another item I plan to upgrade but gets the job done for now)
Gitman OCBD
old J. Press tie
Brooks Brothers khakis

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natsoi

Hi chaps, have not posted here for ages, but I check in every now and then. Here's my contribution to the thread. I tend towards the British cutaway collar a little more than the button down.

Shirt from Crane Brothers, a local tailor 
Shoes from Allen Edmonds 
Raincoat a no-name from Italy 
Pants from Country Road


----------



## blue suede shoes

Natsoi said:


> Hi chaps, have not posted here for ages, but I check in every now and then. Here's my contribution to the thread. I tend towards the British cutaway collar a little more than the button down.
> 
> Shirt from Crane Brothers, a local tailor
> Shoes from Allen Edmonds
> Raincoat a no-name from Italy
> Pants from Country Road


Where did you get those fancy socks?


----------



## Natsoi

blue suede shoes said:


> Where did you get those fancy socks?


https://m.trenery.co.nz/shop/menswear/accessories/socks#catpage=3

Might get the Scottish terrier ones next...


----------



## LeeLo

zeppacoustic said:


> Crushing it. Great coat! Where did you find it?


Thank you! This one is another eBay find.


----------



## LeeLo

The uniform. Brooks Brothers 1818 sack blazer, ocbd, and #1 repp tie, LL Bean chinos, and Allen Edmonds Patriots


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate

More of a WAYWTLFY (What Are You Wearing These Last Few Years):

https://www.instagram.com/alex_winchell/


----------



## Gosport

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*

Old Jos. A. Bank madras
Leather Man belt
Sebago Docksides










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

Gosport said:


> Old Jos. A. Bank madras
> Leather Man belt
> Sebago Docksides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Like this! Just got a surcingle belt for my birthday so I will definitely be copying this look for the summer. Cheers


----------



## Pentheos

I have a problem with tucking in madras shirts, especially into shorts. Maybe it's just me. But, madras shirts are inherently casual. Shorts too. Boat shoes even more. So why tuck in?

Discuss among yourselves.


----------



## Gosport

Pentheos said:


> I have a problem with tucking in madras shirts, especially into shorts. Maybe it's just me. But, madras shirts are inherently casual. Shorts too. Boat shoes even more. So why tuck in?
> 
> Discuss among yourselves.


Thanks Dannyboy.

Pentheos - I get what you're saying, and I have three other madras shirts that are all short sleeve, I never tuck those in, something about a short sleeve button up shirt looks off to me when tucked in.

The long sleeve shirt for whatever reason looks OK to me when its tucked. I also felt like the shirt tail on this one was slightly too long, to the point where leaving it out would look sloppy, not casual. As you mention, the shorts and boat shoes are casual, so I think that keeps the overall feel casual even while tucking it in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## niegoslav

Dominus Ressurexit! Happy Easter for everyone!










Blazer is SH Brooks Brothers; I think that the button should be a little bit higher but still like it. I am also thinking about tailoring the waist. However, current fit looks nice with regular fit chinos IMO.

Shoe shot:


----------



## Clintotron

Happy Easter







Southern trad from today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeLo

Hope everyone had a Happy Easter





Brooks Brothers pincord jacket, ocbd, madras tie. Bill's Khakis sanibel twill (56% cotton, 44% linen), LL Bean made in USA white bucks.


----------



## eagle2250

Clintotron said:


> Happy Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Southern trad from today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


What a beautiful/handsome family! Thank-you for sharing your celebration of Easter with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> What a beautiful/handsome family! Thank-you for sharing your celebration of Easter with us. :thumbs-up:


Thank you, Mr. Eagle. The family doesn't behave sartorially as I'd wish, and as much as my wife may speak against the way I dress, she ALWAYS asks for my opinion on anything clothing-related for her and our children. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## stcolumba

Easter Monday. I like the way the Orthodox say it, "Bright Monday".


----------



## Proclus

Just successful defended my doctoral dissertation in philosophy, and this is what I wore.




Not exactly trad, but hopefully still conservative.


----------



## FLMike

^Very nice, Proclus. Top to bottom, nicely done.


----------



## stcolumba

Proclus said:


> Just successful defended my doctoral dissertation in philosophy, and this is what I wore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly trad, but hopefully still conservative.


Congratulations on the successful defense and for the winning attire.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.

Very well done, on all counts, Proclus! :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

Congratulations, Proclus! Good call on the conservative suit.


----------



## Clintotron

Flight attire









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nice job on the layering and pattern coordination, Sir. And from the presumed warmth of your rig, may we assume you are bound for points north, offering more temperate predicted daily high temps?


----------



## LeeLo

Taking the buttery-tan Weejuns out for a spin:



* Uniqlo linen jacket
* Brooks Brothers uni-stripe ocbd
* Trafalgar surcingle belt
* LL Bean chinos
* Buttery-tan Bass Weejuns
* Timex Weekender


----------



## FLMike

^Great Friday rig, LeeLo.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nice job on the layering and pattern coordination, Sir. And from the presumed warmth of your rig, may we assume you are bound for points north, offering more temperate predicted daily high temps?


Los Angeles, actually. Lol. I was testing the travel/dress theory discussed in another thread. Nothing noteworthy to report. I packed for warmer weather, so I should be ok. Thanks for the kind compliments. I've had the combination in my head for a couple of weeks and finally got to leave the swamp to try it out. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FiscalDean

Proclus said:


> Just successful defended my doctoral dissertation in philosophy, and this is what I wore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly trad, but hopefully still conservative.


Love the tie / shirt combination as well as the texture of the suit.


----------



## FiscalDean

stcolumba said:


> Easter Monday. I like the way the Orthodox say it, "Bright Monday".


Very nice, looking like spring.


----------



## FiscalDean

eagle2250 said:


> What a beautiful/handsome family! Thank-you for sharing your celebration of Easter with us. :thumbs-up:


+1, that madras jacket is really nice.


----------



## FiscalDean

LeeLo said:


> Hope everyone had a Happy Easter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brothers pincord jacket, ocbd, madras tie. Bill's Khakis sanibel twill (56% cotton, 44% linen), LL Bean made in USA white bucks.


I'm liking that pincord jacket. Great collar roll on that ocbd.


----------



## LeeLo

FiscalDean said:


> I'm liking that pincord jacket. Great collar roll on that ocbd.


Thanks, FiscalDean!



FLMike said:


> ^Great Friday rig, LeeLo.


Thank you, FLMike!


----------



## Clintotron

FiscalDean said:


> +1, that madras jacket is really nice.


Thanks! The first step is to admit you have a problem, right? Lol. It's my third. I'll probably end up buying material in several different color schemes and having jackets made of each. I know. I'm sick. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## FLMike

^Looking good, Old Sport!


----------



## orange fury

Happy Monday folks:






Bills Khakis cotton jacket - Brooks ocbd - Jack Spade knit tie - Hilfiger chinos - shell AE Graysons


----------



## clark_kent

^^^^

Just one word for you, brother: excellent!


----------



## orange fury

clark_kent said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Just one word for you, brother: excellent!


Thank ya sir! As I told a coworker this morning- life is too short for boring clothes.


----------



## clark_kent

orange fury said:


> Thank ya sir! As I told a coworker this morning- life is too short for boring clothes.


I wholeheartedly agree! I was thinking of a casual Friday outfit the other day and I remembered one of your older pics you put up. You had Allend Edmond white & navy wingtips? And you also had a green and red one for a Christmas holiday outfit. I wanted to ask the names of the shoes.

P.s. what field do you work in? (If you don't mind me asking)


----------



## LeeLo

Here's today in my new (to me) BB #3 striped tie:


----------



## orange fury

clark_kent said:


> I wholeheartedly agree! I was thinking of a casual Friday outfit the other day and I remembered one of your older pics you put up. You had Allend Edmond white & navy wingtips? And you also had a green and red one for a Christmas holiday outfit. I wanted to ask the names of the shoes.
> 
> P.s. what field do you work in? (If you don't mind me asking)


The blue and white are the 1776 (it has a red heel counter and brick Dainite sole), and the red/green are the Jingle Bell Mok. There's still a few 1776's floating around on Shoebank I think, but the JBM comes out every year at Christmas. I tried to post pics, but Photobucket is sucking again lol.

also, I'm in financial services.


----------



## clark_kent

Navy blazer, light blue ocbd will forever remain a classic! Even better when it's paired with a khaki chino; it just gives it an academic seal to it!

Nice job with the contrast and +1 for wearing a pocket square! I need to start doing that... 

Looking good, Lee!


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks, clark_kent!


----------



## LeeLo

Here's what I'm sportin' today - the first tie I ever thrifted alongside my 100% silk BB herringbone sport coat.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## eagle2250

LeeLo said:


> Here's what I'm sportin' today - the first tie I ever thrifted alongside my 100% silk BB herringbone sport coat.


The perfect rig for a more temperate day in central Florida! Well done, sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

Ralph Lauren cotton blazer - J Crew seersucker - Brooks Brothers ocbd - Collared Greens bow tie - AE Broadstreets - Belted Cow surcingle


----------



## Proclus

orange fury said:


> Ralph Lauren cotton blazer - J Crew seersucker - Brooks Brothers ocbd - Collared Greens bow tie - AE Broadstreets - Belted Cow surcingle


I would wear this to Keeneland. Well done!


----------



## clark_kent

LeeLo said:


> Here's what I'm sportin' today - the first tie I ever thrifted alongside my 100% silk BB herringbone sport coat.


Sharp! I plan to go on a rep tie binge soon; hoping to get similar colors to yours.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Today.


Classic look! 


orange fury said:


>


It's official - we have the same taste in shoes!


----------



## orange fury

Basics. Excuse the super wrinkly chinos:




Corbin sack - BB ocbd - Robert Talbott tie - Hilfiger chinos - AE grain MacNeils


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:




Corbin sack - BB OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - AE Cavanaughs


----------



## new.jersey.trad

Good morning. New to the thread. I do not always dress ivy/trad but when I do will post the results here.


----------



## clark_kent

Happy Friday, gents!


----------



## clark_kent

new.jersey.trad said:


> Good morning. New to the thread. I do not always dress ivy/trad but when I do will post the results here.


Welcome! Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## clark_kent

...... (double post).......


----------



## kendallr88

clark_kent said:


> Happy Friday, gents!


Do you have any different ties to choose from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

kendallr88 said:


> Do you have any different ties to choose from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha why do you ask? And I have about 5 other options. This one was a gift that arrived yesterday so I wanted to bring it out for a spin


----------



## kendallr88

clark_kent said:


> Haha why do you ask? And I have about 5 other options. This one was a gift that arrived yesterday so I wanted to bring it out for a spin


Well, I just think a nice striped tie would have served the outfit a little bit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

kendallr88 said:


> Well, I just think a nice striped tie would have served the outfit a little bit better.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


F-L-A-S-H------B-A-C-K:

When I first signed up on AAAC, my first purchase from the thrift exchange was from you! And you know what it was? I had purchased two BB repo ties from you! (To this day they're my only repo ties; I'm keeping my eye out for more on the interchange though).

I agree with your suggestion. Just that all week long I had been alternating the two repp ties and wanted to change it up a little.


----------



## Fading Fast

kendallr88 said:


> Do you have any different ties to choose from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My Connecticut Yankee grandmother would be impressed with the dryness of your phrasing. She could say more things by saying less and saying them less directly than anyone I have ever met. Well done sir.

To CK, while it is kind of you to wear a gift tie - very respectful to the giver - that tie borders on "loud" novelty tie in a '90s kind of way. For trad, something more toned down would be more in line. That said, go back in the "archives" (old photographs, movies, etc.) and there are plenty of bold / loud ties from Ivy's heyday.

However, yours doesn't strike the same vibe as the original novelty ties and, in truth, even back in the day, they were a bit looked down upon by the serious "traditionalist." True Ivy eschewed novelty ties like that or, at minimum, wore a much more toned-down version.

But away from that, your outfit is a right-down-the-fairway trad look which also shows your thoughtfulness to tailoring versus your very early posts. Getting the tailoring right is the hardest part, but the most impactful detail as, without it, even the nicest clothes don't look right.


----------



## kendallr88

clark_kent said:


> F-L-A-S-H------B-A-C-K:
> 
> When I first signed up on AAAC, my first purchase from the thrift exchange was from you! And you know what it was? I had purchased two BB repo ties from you! (To this day they're my only repo ties; I'm keeping my eye out for more on the interchange though).
> 
> I agree with your suggestion. Just that all week long I had been alternating the two repp ties and wanted to change it up a little.


I do remember! I have a couple of more that I need to get rid of, I'll send them your way on the house! Just PM me your address.

I realize at times it can be very difficult to thrift quality ties.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

*A Trad "What are you Wearing"*



Fading Fast said:


> My Connecticut Yankee grandmother would be impressed with the dryness of your phrasing. She could say more things by saying less and saying them less directly than anyone I have ever met. Well done sir.
> 
> To CK, while it is kind of you to wear a gift tie - very respectful to the giver - that tie borders on "loud" novelty tie in a '90s kind of way. For trad, something more toned down would be more in line. That said, go back in the "archives" (old photographs, movies, etc.) and there are plenty of bold / loud ties from Ivy's heyday.
> 
> However, yours doesn't strike the same vibe as the original novelty ties and, in truth, even back in the day, they were a bit looked down upon by the serious "traditionalist." True Ivy eschewed novelty ties like that or, at minimum, wore a much more toned-down version.
> 
> But away from that, your outfit is a right-down-the-fairway trad look which also shows your thoughtfulness to tailoring versus your very early posts. Getting the tailoring right is the hardest part, but the most impactful detail as, without it, even the nicest clothes don't look right.


I've learned, sometimes "less", is enough.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

Fading Fast said:


> My Connecticut Yankee grandmother would be impressed with the dryness of your phrasing. She could say more things by saying less and saying them less directly than anyone I have ever met. Well done sir.
> 
> To CK, while it is kind of you to wear a gift tie - very respectful to the giver - that tie borders on "loud" novelty tie in a '90s kind of way. For trad, something more toned down would be more in line. That said, go back in the "archives" (old photographs, movies, etc.) and there are plenty of bold / loud ties from Ivy's heyday.
> 
> However, yours doesn't strike the same vibe as the original novelty ties and, in truth, even back in the day, they were a bit looked down upon by the serious "traditionalist." True Ivy eschewed novelty ties like that or, at minimum, wore a much more toned-down version.
> 
> But away from that, your outfit is a right-down-the-fairway trad look which also shows your thoughtfulness to tailoring versus your very early posts. Getting the tailoring right is the hardest part, but the most impactful detail as, without it, even the nicest clothes don't look right.


As always, it's a pleasure reading your writing. The tie was actually given to me as a gift from a member of this forum & trad section.

I always thought loudness was more in regards to the obvious like humongous wrist watch, excessive logos in plain view, and flaunting. Thanks for the lesson.

And yes, I've noticed an improvement from when I first registered here too!


----------



## LIer

I have a very similar baseball-themed tie to the one sported by clark_kent in his post; no doubt by the same manufacturer. It comes out but once a year- on Opening Day of baseball season. I find that novelty ties are best used as conversation starters or thought provokers. A few teachers of my acquaintance wear relevant novelty ties when introducing a new topic of study in the classroom, for instance. I would not recommend them for general business wear, however; they tend to send a less than professional message. Unless, of course, you are the CEO.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

I've got four in a series of novel_*ties*_ put out by a gastroenterologist association that I'm fond of, but they're the more traditional sort, a small embroidered motif on a solid background. Peptic ulcers, IBS, Kidneys and bladders, gallstones, that sort of thing.


----------



## kendallr88

At my fathers retirement party.

Shirt and pants: Brooks
Shoes: Alan Payne 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fred johnson

orange fury said:


> Basics. Excuse the super wrinkly chinos:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin sack - BB ocbd - Robert Talbott tie - Hilfiger chinos - AE grain MacNeils


Sorry OF can't excuse the chinos.. once you put on a tie and blazer you need to keep to a certain level of informality and a balance between the top and bottom. The wrinkled chinos throws the bottom too far out of balance; something you usually do not do in you rigs.


----------



## fred johnson

kendallr88 said:


> At my fathers retirement party.
> 
> Shirt and pants: Brooks
> Shoes: Alan Payne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, get the old man to lose the pleats not that he is retired.


----------



## new.jersey.trad

..........


----------



## Shaver

kendallr88 said:


> I do remember! I have a couple of more that I need to get rid of, I'll send them your way on the house! Just PM me your address.
> 
> I realize at times it can be very difficult to thrift quality ties.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You, sir, are a fine man. I applaud your kindness.


----------



## Peak and Pine

kendallr88 said:


>


You could be brothers. Nice rigs. Creases in khakis, extra nice. Where are you where the ivy grows on trees in April? Nice neighborhood. The house to the left, closed shutter. Woooooo, spooky. I like spooky.



fred johnson said:


> Nice, get the old man to lose the pleats not that he is retired.


You need to show a pay stub to wear pleats?



fred johnson said:


> [O]nce you put on a tie and blazer you need to keep to a certain level of informality and a balance between the top and bottom.


Hmmmm. Think he's done that. Those are lapped seam khakis. Scrunched up a bit fit well with blazer and tie, which _is_ informal. Least ways here in New England. They like 'em at Walker's Point.


----------



## FLMike

Peak and Pine said:


> The house to the left, closed shutter. Woooooo, spooky. I like spooky.


The house on the left.....wood/Venetian blinds inside the house. No working shutters.


----------



## kendallr88

Peak and Pine said:


> You could be brothers. Nice rigs. Creases in khakis, extra nice. Where are you where the ivy grows on trees in April? Nice neighborhood. The house to the left, closed shutter. Woooooo, spooky. I like spooky.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments! We were in the Myers Park area, here in CLT, NC!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:






RL seersucker jacket - Calvin Klein linen pants - Brooks OCBD - Southern Proper bow tie - AE shell Graysons 

Today:
"]







[/URL]

"]







[/URL]


RL cotton jacket/Oxford cloth pants - Lands End seersucker shirt - Collared Greens bow tie - AE Broadstreets 

Two notes:
•I ended up with a ridiculous sunburn from Sunday afternoon, so the theme this week is lightweight clothing
•I'm aware the jackets are a touch short. Since they're on the more casual side it doesn't bother me much (and they're not BBBF short- they completely cover my butt FWIW)


----------



## LeeLo

eagle, clark_kent, thank you!

Here's a glimpse from today:


----------



## Fading Fast

OF, if memory serves, the AE spectators are a recent purchase - kudos, they look awesome. Also, love the BBBF reference - in a few years, if you do that, I'll be scratching my head as that brand had a reasonably short (tee-hee) life.


----------



## clark_kent

*Orange Fury* -- I'm an admirer of your shoe game! I saw the Broadstreets on shoebank but couldn't pull the trigger on them as they fall in the "fun shoe" category for me. I still need a foundation of the basics first before I get them. But soon, very soon, I'll have them! In the today pic, I think a longer sleeve shirt would have solved the short jacket problem you brought up. But I don't think the jacket is short. It's treading that ground where you shouldn't do anything to it.

*Lee* -- you're teasing me with your tie game! I like it! And nice collar roll there; +5 pts for using a pocket square!

Thank you both for taking time out to post! (I miss Roycru saying that line....)


----------



## sskim3

Ever since my office has become casual, I don't have much to really post. Here's what I wore the other day:

Vintage Woolrich Wool Jacket - $20 at a flea market and no holes or snags!










On another note, if you are in the NJ/NY/CT area and want to go to the Yankee game tonight. Let me know and I can give you tickets for free. Just a friendly PIF for any of those interested. I promise you the seats are worth the trek.


----------



## orange fury

J Crew suit - Brooks OCBD - Southern Proper tie - AE grain MacNeils

and yes, I'm aware that grain longwings clash in formality with a suit. We had crappy weather today, and these are on Dainite, so they're my bad weather shoes.


----------



## Flairball

Casual rig for a relaxing day in town. 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Seriously loving this jacket:
"]







[/URL]

"]







[/URL]

Photobombed by one of the cats:
"]







[/URL]

Bills Khakis cotton jacket - Calvin Klein linen pants - Brooks tie/OCBD - AE Verona II - Belted Cow madras surcingle (unseen)


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Seriously loving this jacket:
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


The jacket definitely fits you very well, although I personally find that red to be jarring in a jacket. For some reason, I feel like it would be more tolerable/appropriate on one's lower half (as pants).

One question....why does the top button look so much smaller than the other two? It almost looks like you lost the top button and decided to replace it with a spare shirt button.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ My guess, OF will answer, but that looks like the "back" of the top button and the top button is actually hidden from view under the lapel - i.e., it's a 3/2 roll but the top button is "braced" when sewed on with a smaller button on the back side (visible to us).

That's my crazy guess anyway.


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> The jacket definitely fits you very well, although I personally find that red to be jarring in a jacket. For some reason, I feel like it would be more tolerable/appropriate on one's lower half (as pants).
> 
> One question....why does the top button look so much smaller than the other two? It almost looks like you lost the top button and decided to replace it with a spare shirt button.





Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ My guess, OF will answer, but that looks like the "back" of the top button and the top button is actually hidden from view under the lapel - i.e., it's a 3/2 roll but the top button is "braced" when sewed on with a smaller button on the back side (visible to us).
> 
> That's my crazy guess anyway.


^this is correct, all of the buttons are braced like this.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ My guess, OF will answer, but that looks like the "back" of the top button and the top button is actually hidden from view under the lapel - i.e., it's a 3/2 roll but the top button is "braced" when sewed on with a smaller button on the back side (visible to us).
> 
> That's my crazy guess anyway.


Of course! Duh. Sorry about that....yes, the actual button would be on the other side, wouldn't it. Sorry....brain fart...as you were.


----------



## stcolumba

It's May 4th, and I had to layer up with a flannel shirt and a Shetland sweater. Something's not right.

Grayers shirt
LL Bean sweater
J Crew chinos


----------



## fred johnson

Now *THAT'S* the OF I'm used to seeing, nailed every outfit with the perfect top/bottom balance IMHO.


----------



## SuperTrad

I really like this ensemble


----------



## 16412

orange fury said:


> Seriously loving this jacket:
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Photobombed by one of the cats:
> "]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Bills Khakis cotton jacket - Calvin Klein linen pants - Brooks tie/OCBD - AE Verona II - Belted Cow madras surcingle (unseen)


Like the color of that jacket.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is indeed one handsome jacket and so perfectly worn by orange fury. This is the time of tear we are reminded by rising air temps and humidity levels of our enduring love of the poplin suits (and jackets). With OD, Khaki and navy options hanging in the closet, perhaps it's time to add red to the mix...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Hay Fever

Hello everyone! This is my first WYWT.










Ratio Red Uni Stripe OCBD
Bill's Khakis M1 Shell Cloth (heavily altered)
PRL braided belt
New England Outerwear Co. Blucher Moc (Cataumet)


----------



## 16412

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> That is indeed one handsome jacket and so perfectly worn by orange fury. This is the time of tear we are reminded by rising air temps and humidity levels of our enduring love of the poplin suits (and jackets). With OD, Khaki and navy options hanging in the closet, perhaps it's time to add red to the mix...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


Back in the seventies maroon or wine colors were kinda popular for blazers. Always liked them. Of metal buttons gold or brass looks better with these. Contrasting horn buttons would be nice.


----------



## orange fury

Thanks for all the kind words this week gents.

now, for something everyone will unequivocally hate, my day drinking, Derby-themed attire from yesterday :devil::


Lands End seersucker and surcingle - Chubbies thematically appropriate shorts - Woodford Reserve mint julep in a Woodbury Pewter cup (with mint I grew myself!)


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The shorts are OF style - you like over-the-top now and again and the Derby is the day for it. And what the heck, you saved it with the Woodford Reserve mint julep in the pewter cup and home-grown mint - I'm sure it was quite tasty.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ The shorts are OF style - you like over-the-top now and again and the Derby is the day for it. And what the heck, you saved it with the Woodford Reserve mint julep in the pewter cup and home-grown mint - I'm sure it was quite tasty.


It was:


the fridge at our new place has an ice maker that can do crushed ice, meaning I don't have to use the Ninja to make the ice for juleps anymore. Also, about a month ago we purchased two mint plants for $3 apiece (which is what the prepackaged stuff at the grocery store costs). With the amount of mojitos and juleps we drink, it's already paid for itself several time over.


----------



## Fading Fast

Smart man on the mint purchase - my girlfriend has done the same and, even in our small NYC apartment, we now have several fresh herbs that we use in drinks and cooking regularly growing in planters on our kitchen sill.

Years back, we actually grew a small lemon tree in our apartment (got to be about four feet high when it began bearing fruit) and for a few summers we had fresh lemons for French 75s and Tom Collins. Then we moved and had to leave the tree with a neighbor for a few months during our transition and she killed it. 

I'm jealous of your fridge as ours has one ice option - ice in some crazy half moon shape.


----------



## yoshi

Hay Fever said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first WYWT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ratio Red Uni Stripe OCBD
> Bill's Khakis M1 Shell Cloth (heavily altered)
> PRL braided belt
> New England Outerwear Co. Blucher Moc (Cataumet)


This...this is perfection, gents. that collar roll, the cuffs with no break, the blucher mocs. It feels like I've gone to church for a second time today.


----------



## kendallr88

yoshi said:


> This...this is perfection, gents. that collar roll, the cuffs with no break, the blucher mocs. It feels like I've gone to church for a second time today.


I've tried to wear my pants like that and it just didn't work for me. It just looks odd like my pants are for someone else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corcovado

Very nice *kendallr88*


----------



## kendallr88

Corcovado said:


> Very nice *kendallr88*


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Derby Day


----------



## Hay Fever

yoshi said:


> This...this is perfection, gents. that collar roll, the cuffs with no break, the blucher mocs. It feels like I've gone to church for a second time today.


Such a kind remark, thank you!


----------



## Reuben




----------



## drlivingston

Nice, Reuben... Canine smiling and GTH styling.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Monday:




Corbin sack - BB OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - Hilfiger chinos - AE Cavanaughs
Tuesday:






PRL cotton sportcoat - BB OCBD - Calvin Klein linen pants - Buffalo Jackson bow tie - Shell AE Grayson

Going to a 1pm Astros game today:




PRL cotton sportcoat/shirt - Hilfiger chinos - AE McTavish


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Monday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin sack - BB OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - Hilfiger chinos - AE Cavanaughs
> Tuesday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL cotton sportcoat - BB OCBD - Calvin Klein linen pants - Buffalo Jackson bow tie - Shell AE Grayson
> 
> Going to a 1pm Astros game today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL cotton sportcoat/shirt - Hilfiger chinos - AE McTavish


What's going on with the wrinkled look?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

kendallr88 said:


> What's going on with the wrinkled look?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For the linen- it's linen.

for the chinos- iron broke in our move and I honestly just haven't given enough of a d*mn to replace it.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> For the linen- it's linen.
> 
> for the chinos- iron broke in our move and I honestly *just haven't given enough of a d*mn to replace it*.


I suggest that you do. The Monday fit is seriously compromised by the state of those pants, in my opinion.


----------



## kendallr88

FLMike said:


> I suggest that you do. The Monday fit is seriously compromised by the state of those pants, in my opinion.


Yep!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

Thanks to the kindness of the gentleman above me (KR88) for the beautiful tie. You can't really appreciate the tie until you're holding it in your hand and feeling the quality of the material! I'm very grateful, KR88!

A few days ago in the office.....






The pants and shirt looks navy and plain white respectively. But that's not accurate. It's actually a charcoal for the pants and stripes for the shirt: 

(Up close)


----------



## kendallr88

clark_kent said:


> Thanks to the kindness of the gentleman above me (KR88) for the beautiful tie. You can't really appreciate the tie until you're holding it in your hand and feeling the quality of the material! I'm very grateful, KR88!
> 
> A few days ago in the office.....
> 
> The pants and shirt looks navy and plain white respectively. But that's not accurate. It's actually a charcoal for the pants and stripes for the shirt:
> 
> (Up close)


No problem! Looking sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from me this week.


----------



## williamkazak

Kaki chinos with pleats from Lands' End and light blue cotton crew neck shaker knit from same. Leather sneakers in tan, tan socks..
It was warmer in chicago but I had to wear a blue cotton t-shirt under the blue sweater.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Weekend style.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Hay Fever

Ratio Light Blue OCBD
O'Connell's Stone Cotton Gabardine
Allen Edmonds Suede Cavanaugh with matching belt


----------



## gamma68

Happy National Straw Hat Day, everyone!







* Circa 1920s Italian straw boater made in Firenze (Florence)
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and silk bow tie
* Torino surcingle belt
* Lands' End 'Year'rounder' wool trousers


----------



## kendallr88

Hay Fever said:


> Ratio Light Blue OCBD
> O'Connell's Stone Cotton Gabardine
> Allen Edmonds Suede Cavanaugh with matching belt


I understand this is "trad" but those pants are short!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hay Fever

kendallr88 said:


> I understand this is "trad" but those pants are short!


Thanks for the feedback. I have adjusted for no break. You may be right that one leg looks a little too short, which is partly due to my posture at the time the picture was taken.


----------



## LeeLo

Hay Fever - I think it looks fine. I have a couple pairs of khakis that shrunk a little too much to wear to the office so I wear them casually when I go sock-less in Sperry's or loafers. It feels nice when the temps rise.


----------



## LeeLo

Very nice, gamma! Love the hat and bow-tie combo!



gamma68 said:


> Happy National Straw Hat Day, everyone!
> 
> * Circa 1920s Italian straw boater made in Firenze (Florence)
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD and silk bow tie
> * Torino surcingle belt
> * Lands' End 'Year'rounder' wool trousers


----------



## LeeLo

* Brooks Brothers 100% silk, black & cream herringbone sportcoat
* Gitman Bros pinpoint button down 
* Brooks Brothers Churchill dot tie
* Lands End year-rounder pants
* Allen Edmonds pebble-grain Bradleys


----------



## fred johnson

Very, Very Nice Gamma, how I the fit on those year rounders?


----------



## fred johnson

LeeLo,
Looing good! We don't see enough dot ties.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks LeeLo and Fred J for your kind remarks.



fred johnson said:


> Very, Very Nice Gamma, how I the fit on those year rounders?


I ordered the "tailored fit" which works very well for me. The legs aren't too wide or slender, and the rise is comfortable. The weight of the cloth also allows for wear in warmer weather, although I don't think they'd fare well on days below 40F--so not quite a "year'rounder." They can also be ordered cuffed, which is a bonus. LE always has a sale going on, so that makes these trousers a decent buy.


----------



## Hay Fever

LeeLo said:


> Hay Fever - I think it looks fine. I have a couple pairs of khakis that shrunk a little too much to wear to the office so I wear them casually when I go sock-less in Sperry's or loafers. It feels nice when the temps rise.


Thanks! You can try letting out the cuff too, as most cuffs have up to an inch of extra material on the inside.


----------



## Hay Fever

It's rainy today.









Barbour Bedale in Green
Ratio Yellow OCBD
O'Connell's Khakis
New England Outerwear Co. Blucher Mocs


----------



## clark_kent

kendallr88 said:


> No problem! Looking sharp!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, Mr. Roberts! And I'm very grateful, once again!



oxford cloth button down said:


> A few from me this week.


I've--secretly--admired your minimalism approach for quite some time now; always nice and simple!



oxford cloth button down said:


> Weekend style.


Has a very cool / laid-back, but gentle vibe to it. I like everything. Who's the manufacturer of those shades?



LeeLo said:


> * Brooks Brothers 100% silk, black & cream herringbone sportcoat
> * Gitman Bros pinpoint button down
> * Brooks Brothers Churchill dot tie
> * Lands End year-rounder pants
> * Allen Edmonds pebble-grain Bradleys


This can pass for an ad in magazine!



Hay Fever said:


> It's rainy today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barbour Bedale in Green
> Ratio Yellow OCBD
> O'Connell's Khakis
> New England Outerwear Co. Blucher Mocs





Hay Fever said:


> Ratio Light Blue OCBD
> O'Connell's Stone Cotton Gabardine
> Allen Edmonds Suede Cavanaugh with matching belt


I think your pants' hemming/inseam and crease are your "signature" mark! I don't mean that in a bad way. Overall, I like your style. It's almost reaching into the territory of Ox's style :thumbs-up:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.

Clark Kent - Thank you. The shades are dollar store wayfarer knock-offs.


----------



## Fading Fast

Swimming in OCBD's* wake and sweltering in NYC's premature 90 degree weather, I went super casual today.

Shirt: J.Crew Baird McNutt Linen - a neat linen take on the University stripe OCBD (see second photo below)

Pants: Old Navy all-cotton summer weight chinos - incredible value for the trad on a budget

Shoes: Sperry for J.Crew driving mocs




*I figure if one of my style Gods can go super casual, it's okay for a mere mortal like myself.


----------



## orange fury

LeeLo said:


>


Kings Dragoon Guards is one of my favorite regimental, I actually have a Rober Talbott one incoming today. Looks fantastic!


gamma68 said:


> Happy National Straw Hat Day, everyone!
> 
> * Circa 1920s Italian straw boater made in Firenze (Florence)


Love the boater, I've wanted one for a while.


----------



## orange fury

It's basically been summer for the past month:




PRL madras - PRL linen/silk/cotton blend pants - Brooks ocbd - Jack Spade knit - AE Verona II's


----------



## LeeLo

fred johnson said:


> LeeLo,
> Looing good! We don't see enough dot ties.


Thank you, we sure don't! That's an odd coincidence. I think they're a timeless option.



clark_kent said:


> This can pass for an ad in magazine!


Thank you, sir.



orange fury said:


> Kings Dragoon Guards is one of my favorite regimental, I actually have a Rober Talbott one incoming today. Looks fantastic!


Thank you, mine too. I look forward to seeing yours in action.


----------



## LeeLo

I love everything about this :siesta:



orange fury said:


> It's basically been summer for the past month:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL madras - PRL linen/silk/cotton blend pants - Brooks ocbd - Jack Spade knit - AE Verona II's


----------



## orange fury

My weekend basically starts on Friday:
"]







[/URL]

PRL fun shirt - TH chinos - Belted Cow surcingle - Timex on NATO - Sperrys


----------



## InterventionIvy

After frequenting the NavyBlazer subreddit and lurking around here for a while, I decided to get an account and start posting.























Welcomed my niece to the world in Brooks Brothers, Leatherman, Dockers, and J Crew wing tips.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and here's a hearty 'welcome to the world' for your niece and a welcome to AAAC for you, InterventionIvy. Nicely done on the days rig. Looking forward to your future postings! :thumbs-up:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.

Intervention Ivy - Welcome! Glad to have you here.


----------



## Dannyboy005

/\/\/\

Interventionivy, welcome and a big congrats to you on the beautiful addition to your family. I like your basic rig - well done. Those j crew wingtips are nice, almost look like whiskey cordovan Alden LWBs.

OCBD, your Barbour is starting to acquire some real character. I'm hoping to finally pick one up later this year as my wardrobe is severely lacking in the outerwear department.


----------



## LeeLo

Welcome, InterventionIvy! Congratulations on your new addition to the family!


----------



## InterventionIvy

Glad to be here, everyone! Also, it's nice to see some familiar faces from Instagram and the like. OCBD, you're one of the big reasons I got more into the trad/Ivy look after looking at your blog. It's also cool to know that we are located in the same area! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sskim3

I don't post often anymore but wanted to share a new to me Trad item. Here is a 1960s J Press fedora made in England. I went to JJ Hats to see if any maintenance needed to be done. It is in pretty solid shape and the leather band is clean. They steamed it and told me I was ready to go.

If you haven't been to JJ Hats, it's a treat and fun to talk to the workers.

Found this hat and some others at the JPress sample sale and got them for a song. Actually sold one of my finds to a gentleman at the store. He was stoked.


----------



## Reuben

Brooks Brothers rain jacket

J. Press gingham

Peter Millar belt

Wrangler wheat jeans

American Trench socks

J.Crew MacAlister navy suede bluchers


----------



## FLMike

^Looking good, buddy. Love Sea Island.


----------



## Proclus

Love the whole look, but especially those shoes with those pants:



LeeLo said:


> * Brooks Brothers 100% silk, black & cream herringbone sportcoat
> * Gitman Bros pinpoint button down
> * Brooks Brothers Churchill dot tie
> * Lands End year-rounder pants
> * Allen Edmonds pebble-grain Bradleys


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> I don't post often anymore but wanted to share a new to me Trad item. Here is a 1960s J Press fedora made in England. I went to JJ Hats to see if any maintenance needed to be done. It is in pretty solid shape and the leather band is clean. They steamed it and told me I was ready to go.
> 
> If you haven't been to JJ Hats, it's a treat and fun to talk to the workers.
> 
> Found this hat and some others at the JPress sample sale and got them for a song. Actually sold one of my finds to a gentleman at the store. He was stoked.


Great hat a a great story to match. Love that you sold one to the gentleman in the store.


----------



## LeeLo

Proclus said:


> Love the whole look, but especially those shoes with those pants:


Thank you, sir.


----------



## orange fury

Today:






Corbin sack - Brooks OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - Belted Cow surcingle - Hilfiger chinos - Rancourt CXL pennies

some thoughts:
•the shoes- first time wearing them, they're pretty amazing.
•the chinos- these are the ones I've received all the grief over ironing in the past. Actually ironed them last night, the first pic is after 20 mins of wearing them. I think these are pretty much not meant to be ironed- I've ordered two pairs of LL Bean chinos for work duty, which are ones ive really liked in the past. These will get relegated to strictly casual wear.


----------



## LeeLo

OF - those Rancourts are beautiful, nice pick-up! Did you purchase the double L chinos from LL Bean? Those are fantastic and are some of my favorite khakis. Wearing them below in today's number.


----------



## katch

OF - Loving those Rancourts. 
LeeLo - Loving those (Alden Shell?) LHS

All - Please help me find a long sleeve OCBD Popover option.


----------



## orange fury

LeeLo said:


> OF - those Rancourts are beautiful, nice pick-up! Did you purchase the double L chinos from LL Bean? Those are fantastic and are some of my favorite khakis. Wearing them below in today's number.


Regarfing the Rancourts- thanks! I think they're my new favorite shoes. I'm wearing AE Cavanaughs today and, though they're perfectly fine, I find myself wishing they were the Rancourts

Regarding the chinos- those are the ones! I wore them all through college, so after trying many other brands over the past few years, I guess I'm finally coming full circle.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

This week.

InterventionIvy - It is cool that we are in the same area!


----------



## kendallr88

Casual roll today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wacolo

Attending my nephews graduation at W&L (econ and politics, cum laude). The full spectrum was on display from a few dandies, to JAB and polos to full blown trad. The ceremony almost had to be moved to VMI at the last moment due to rain. Unfortunately some rain did find us but we made it through nonetheless. Of course the first thing I noticed after giving him a hug was......

Me: Hey, your wearing shells! 
Him: Yeah. Got them off of ebay for $20. Someone did not know what they had.

That's my boy!

Aside from being a bit twitchy from driving 7 hours in pouring rain (I am _*NOT*_ a road trip person) it was a wonderful time. The campus is beautiful and the faculty and staff were wonderful and accommodating given the weather. I must say despite my short attention span attending graduations is something I have always enjoyed.


----------



## LeeLo

katch said:


> OF - Loving those Rancourts.
> LeeLo - Loving those (Alden Shell?) LHS
> 
> All - Please help me find a long sleeve OCBD Popover option.


Thank you, sir. I wish they were Aldens! They're AE Patriots in calf.



orange fury said:


> Regarfing the Rancourts- thanks! I think they're my new favorite shoes. I'm wearing AE Cavanaughs today and, though they're perfectly fine, I find myself wishing they were the Rancourts
> 
> Regarding the chinos- those are the ones! I wore them all through college, so after trying many other brands over the past few years, I guess I'm finally coming full circle.


They're a great value at $40. I buy them a couple inches long and add a cuff. I know it might be blasphemy to some but the wrinkle-free fabric is much better for me personally. Easier to touch up with an iron and they're still breathable.


----------



## orange fury

LeeLo said:


> Thank you, sir. I wish they were Aldens! They're AE Patriots in calf.
> 
> They're a great value at $40. I buy them a couple inches long and add a cuff. I know it might be blasphemy to some but the wrinkle-free fabric is much better for me personally. Easier to touch up with an iron and they're still breathable.


I had considered getting them a bit long so I could do cuffs but (and I know this is blasphemy over here) I've just always preferred no cuffs on chinos. Lighter fabrics (linen/seersucker/wool) absolutely, but for some reason I've just always liked the plain hem.

But it I agree on the wrinkle free fabric- I wore these chinos all through college and never hadn't a problem with them.


----------



## LeeLo

Linen on linen on linen&#8230;.aka it's hot out folks!


----------



## eagle2250

Member Leelo, you have definitely met the challenge of assembling a rig that looks great and enables you to stay reasonably comfortable in these less than charitable heat and humidity numbers we have been facing recently! Well done on both counts, Sir. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Member Leelo, you have definitely met the challenge of assembling a rig that looks great and enables you to stay reasonably comfortable in these less than charitable heat and humidity numbers we have been facing recently! Well done on both counts, Sir. :thumbs-up:


+1 and may I ask - who is the maker of the sport coat? Also, is it partially of fully lined? Thank you


----------



## orange fury

Forgot to post yesterday, welcome summer! (My start to summer is Memorial Day weekend):




LE seersucker shirt - TH chinos - Belted Cow belt - AE 1776's - vintage Hamilton Brandon on NATO


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> Member Leelo, you have definitely met the challenge of assembling a rig that looks great and enables you to stay reasonably comfortable in these less than charitable heat and humidity numbers we have been facing recently! Well done on both counts, Sir. :thumbs-up:





Fading Fast said:


> +1 and may I ask - who is the maker of the sport coat? Also, is it partially of fully lined? Thank you


eagle & FF, thank you fellas! The sport coat is from Uniqlo. It's half-lined, 100% linen, which helps in the heat. It's from a few year's ago so I believe it's discontinued. I got lucky and found mine on eBay.


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> eagle & FF, thank you fellas! The sport coat is from Uniqlo. It's half-lined, 100% linen, which helps in the heat. It's from a few year's ago so I believe it's discontinued. I got lucky and found mine on eBay.


Thank you. I have to get into the habit of checking out Uniqlo. It's not on my regular rotation.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo

Happy Memorial Day


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Yesterday.


----------



## LeeLo

• Brooks Brothers 1818 sack blazer 
• BB Makers pinpoint-buttondown 
• A&S Highlanders tie from Norm Thompson of Portland, OR (sewn by Robert Talbott)
• Lands' End year-rounder pants 
• Allen Edmonds Bradleys in pebble grain


----------



## Dannyboy005

Leelo and OCBC, nice madras shirts. Obviously great minds think alike.

Here's what I wore to IKEA today. Hate the place but the swedish meatballs are oddly addictive.








[/URL][/IMG]

BB Red Fleece Shetland and Cords
PRL Shirt
AE cordovan Dundees


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you, Dannyboy. Nice rig, can we see a closeup on those Dundee's? Agreed on the Swedish meatballs :beer:



Dannyboy005 said:


> Leelo and OCBC, nice madras shirts. Obviously great minds think alike.
> 
> Here's what I wore to IKEA today. Hate the place but the swedish meatballs are oddly addictive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> BB Red Fleece Shetland and Cords
> PRL Shirt
> AE cordovan Dundees


----------



## Dannyboy005

As per LeeLo's request, here's a glamour shot of the Dundees:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A summery casual Friday look.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great look, OCBD...love the Chambray Popover! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Woofboxer

[/URL][/IMG] 

My WAYWT debut. This was the first time out for this J Press suit which I picked for a song on ebay last year. Very lightweight cloth which is perfect for summer, plus it was in mint condition and fitted me perfectly without alteration, very satisfying when vintage buys works work out like that! Teamed up with a Press end on end shirt, Brooks # tie (don't know which #), deadstock Hanover tassels.
Q


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You are looking good and welcome to AAAC, Woofboxer. Looking forward to your future postings. :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

Dannyboy005 said:


> As per LeeLo's request, here's a glamour shot of the Dundees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


They're better than I thought! You got yourself a killer pair of shoes there.


----------



## LeeLo

Woofboxer said:


> My WAYWT debut. This was the first time out for this J Press suit which I picked for a song on ebay last year. Very lightweight cloth which is perfect for summer, plus it was in mint condition and fitted me perfectly without alteration, very satisfying when vintage buys works work out like that! Teamed up with a Press end on end shirt, Brooks # tie (don't know which #), deadstock Hanover tassels.


And what a debut! Good stuff, woof. Glad to see you over here.


----------



## Dannyboy005

LeeLo said:


> They're better than I thought! You got yourself a killer pair of shoes there.


Thanks LeeLo, I got them last year as a 30th birthday present to myself.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ looking good young man. Perfect amount of shirt sleeve showing, good collar roll, nice use of a tattersall and excellent color combinations. And a bit of spark with the tie bar. Well done.


----------



## Old Tartan

Gentlemen...

I have been staring at this box here for several minutes because I am not even sure what to say. I know it's funny to say but this was actually an emotional moment for me. I realize I have been away from this forum for what amounts to nearly half a decade. Certain circumstances in my life (looming retirement) means I have some time again, and I thought of you all and wanted to see if this board was even still extant. It looks quite different (and I'm afraid I'm clumsily poking away at it), but ... my _goodness_ how things have gotten excellent around here! I loaded the last several pages of WAYW and I nearly almost welled up. I'm so proud of you all! I recognize a few names (oxford cloth button down, eagle, flanderian), wonder if some I remember are still here (like patrick and cardinals and trad-ish and ajp), but many or most are unfamiliar to me. I can only imagine all that I've missed. I just have to say I appreciate all that you are doing and have done and am proud of you all.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Old Tartan,
it's been quite awhile. You have been missed. Welcome back! Looking forward to your future postings. Take care and have a great day!


----------



## orange fury

The merlot AE Manistee actually goes remarkably well with color 8 CXL:




Corbin sack - LL Bean chinos - Brooks ocbd - Hamilton watch - Robert Talbott tie - Rancourt CXL loafers - AE Manistee belt


----------



## sskim3

Set up:
1960's JPress Made in England Fedora
Scott James Cashmere Sports Coat
Ernest Alexander OCBD
Levi's 501 Jeans
AE La Salle in Chili

I know the jeans could have been replaced with khakis but it was slightly cool in the morning and my office is officially casual.


----------



## orange fury

Happy national seersucker day!:








Haspel suit - Brooks OCBD - Southern Proper tie - AE Broadstreets - AE Manistee


----------



## Fading Fast

For what I am assuming will be the last "sweater" day in NYC until the fall:

*Shirt:* Everlane OCBD
*Sweater:* BB Red Fleece cotton-cashmere
*Pants:* Old Navy 100% cotton chinos
*Socks:* Wigwam Cypress (my go to summer sock)
*Sneakers:* New Seavees "Legend Sneaker Standard"
*Mirror:* 1928, original to the apartment and the reason the picture isn't clear


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3, love the sport coat and love the rumpleness of the OCBD.


----------



## kendallr88

Here's what I wore today.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

I really dig this! You're best ever in my humble opinion.



kendallr88 said:


> Here's what I wore today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Oldsport said:


> I really dig this! You're best ever in my humble opinion.


Thank you, as always.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Me, today.

Old Tartan - Great to hear from you!


----------



## orange fury

Ah, summer. Patchy goodness:












Ralph Lauren patch madras - LL Bean chinos - Brooks OCBD - Jack Spade knit tie - Belted Cow surcingle - AE Verona IIs


----------



## niegoslav

Maybe not technically what I wore today, but I like it - casual outfit (stayed at library whole day, preparing for finals) from last week.
My ankle is so white it confuses people that I wore white socks - assuring you, I wear only no-shows with those Gucci loafers!


----------



## LeeLo

Here's today:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A navy blazer just can't be worn any better than that. Also that is an impressive colar roll...well done, sir! :thumbs-up:


----------



## bignilk

Not today but past few weeks. Please excuse lifestyle shots.

Brooks brothers 346 suit
Ben silver tie 
J press linen shirt


----------



## bignilk

Wrinkly brooks brothers ppbd
Gap chinos
Bison belt
Walk over saddle shoes









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bignilk

Viyella shirt
Gap chinos
Needlepoint Cocktail belt
Sebago deck shoes









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## bignilk

Tommy hilfiger end on end?
Murray's poplin reds 
Lands end belt
Sperry AO
Kylo Ren









Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

bignilk said:


> Viyella shirt
> Gap chinos
> Needlepoint Cocktail belt
> Sebago deck shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930P using Tapatalk


I need that belt


----------



## orange fury

Bills Khakis cotton sportcoat - LL Bean chinos - Brooks OCBD - Belted Cow surcingle - Jack Spade knit tie - AE suede Achesons - Ray Ban tortoiseshell Wayfarers


----------



## FLMike

Great looks, bignilk.


----------



## orange fury

today:











Corbin sack - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - LL Bean chinos - AE shell Graysons


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> A navy blazer just can't be worn any better than that. Also that is an impressive colar roll...well done, sir! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, sir.



• Uniqlo Linen Blazer
• Gitman Bros pinpoint button-down
• Brooks Brothers #3 repp tie
• Lands' End year-rounder trews


----------



## sskim3

PanamaBob Cuenca Hat
Uniqlo Cord Jacket
Brooks Brothers shirt and linen pants
Tie bar suspenders 
AE La Salle shoes.


----------



## orange fury

Flag Day, because why not:
















PRL sportcoat - J Crew seersucker pants - Brooks OCBD - Vineyard Vines bow tie - Belted Cow surcingle - AE 1776's - Hotsox flag socks


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Looking good...I salute you. Just seemed the right thing to do!


----------



## orange fury

RL jacket - Brooks OCBD/tie - LL Bean chinos - AE Verona II's/Manistee


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> RL jacket...


Giving my screen credit for perspicacity it does not deserve, if it is reflecting the colors of your sport coat's seersucker accurately ⇧ , it is, IMHO, the absolutely best hues for one. The "colored" stripe is a perfect muted grey and the "white" strip is "tea-stained" (an almost yellowed or aged white) which, the two combined, mitigates, what can be, the somewhat loud or (when really bad) cartoonish impact of a seersucker. Instead, the muted hues tone down the effect and lets the natural beauty, "pucker" and drape of the material star. The results is a quiet elegance even in a naturally bolder material / color.

As one of our avatars, Upr Crust, advices - each outfit can only have one diva, i.e., if you have a bold tie, keep everything else - shirt, suit, tie, etc. - in the outfit subdued. Well, as a codicil, I'd argue that bolder patterns and materials look best in tone-down colors or too many people are yelling for attention at once. In your case, the tone-down seersucker leaves room in the outfit for the pink shirt to say "I'm hear" in its inside voice - it doesn't have to yell. Well done.

And proving that all rules can be broken by talented dressers that know their own personality and limits, while, in most cases, I would have chosen the shoes or the socks ⇩ - not both - knowing your personal verve and that you were trying to have some fun with flag day, I have no doubt your carried it off. (Absolutely love the shoes.)



orange fury said:


> Flag Day, because why not:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PRL sportcoat - J Crew seersucker pants - Brooks OCBD - Vineyard Vines bow tie - Belted Cow surcingle - AE 1776's - Hotsox flag socks


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Today.


----------



## kendallr88

Casual Friday 
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSG

InterventionIvy said:


> After frequenting the NavyBlazer subreddit and lurking around here for a while, I decided to get an account and start posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcomed my niece to the world in Brooks Brothers, Leatherman, Dockers, and J Crew wing tips.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats on your look. Unlike many around here, you're not trying too hard to look "trad". And I applaud the straight hem on your khakis. I quit doing cuffs long ago. It's more of an internet thing now. I dress pretty similarly to your photos most days but usually with Sperry boat shoes or Clark desert boots in suede. And I ALWAYS wear socks.


----------



## HOOT

CSG said:


> I quit doing cuffs long ago. It's more of an internet thing now.


That's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Fading Fast

*Pants*: J.Crew Lightweight Chinos in Brick Red
*Shirt:* J.Crew Baird McNutt Linen
*Belt: *J.Crew
*Socks:* Wigwam Cyprus (great summer sock)
*Shoes:* Old Navy Chambray Sneakers


----------



## Dannyboy005

FadingFast, I enjoy your clean, unpretentious style.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dannyboy005 said:


> FadingFast, I enjoy your clean, unpretentious style.


Thank you. You said it better than I could have, but that is what I'm going for.


----------



## kendallr88

Received a couple of compliments on the bow tie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Brooks 1818 sack, ppbd, and vintage Argyle & Sutherland tie
LE khakis
AE Atlantis (aka MacNeils) w/ danite sole


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:
"]







[/URL]


"]







[/URL]


"]







[/URL]


"]







[/URL]


Corbin sack - Brooks OCBD/tie - LL Bean chinos - AE shell Grayson's/Manistee belt


Today:
"]







[/URL]


"]







[/URL]


"]







[/URL]


"]







[/URL]


Corbin sack - Brooks OCBD - Brooks "Country Club" tie - LL Bean chinos - AE McAllisters/Manistee belt


My happy butt is going to be firmly planted on a beach at this time next week, so since I'm mentally there already, expect beach-themed ties for the next few days.


----------



## clark_kent

Did I screw up with the colors?


----------



## LeeLo

• Brooks Brothers 1818 sack blazer 
• Brooks #1 repp tie 
• Vintage Brooks (Makers) ocbd 
• L.L. Bean Double L chinos 
• Allen Edmonds Patriots


----------



## niegoslav

Orange Fury, LeeLo - couldn't be better - classic outfits created around classic navy blazer and timeless chinos. I never get tired of this set!


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks, niegoslav. Looks like OF and I were on the same wave length the last couple days :thumbs-up:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from me.


----------



## orange fury

I'm a subtle person. I don't like standing out or drawing attention to myself:








Brooks ocbd - Bills Khakis - LL Bean belt - AE Cavanaughs - Timex Weekender on NATO


----------



## niegoslav

Outfit I wore for exam on Thursday. Now only one (and one of the hardest during whole law school) exam left!










BB Blazer, ZackRoman OCBD, PRL Chinos, Weejuns.


----------



## FLMike

niegoslav said:


> Outfit I wore for exam on Thursday. Now only one (and one of the hardest during whole law school) exam left!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BB Blazer, ZackRoman OCBD, PRL Chinos, Weejuns.


You wore a blazer and a tie to a law school EXAM? That's extremely un-trad.

Seriously, though, was that required?


----------



## niegoslav

FLMike said:


> You wore a blazer and a tie to a law school EXAM? That's extremely un-trad.
> 
> Seriously, though, was that required?


Well, since I was the only one wearing a jacket and a tie (including professor who just wore shirt), and it was written test, it is more than acceptable on my university, and a minimum for me. Still, I sometimes wear a suit for the exams, just had the mood for the blazer. Many people just wear polos and shorts for the summer finals (which is something I will never understand). Oral Exams are another story but barely happens here.


----------



## FLMike

niegoslav said:


> Well, since I was the only one wearing a jacket and a tie (*including professor who just wore shirt*), and it was written test, it is more than acceptable on my university, and a minimum for me. Still, I sometimes wear a suit for the exams, just had the mood for the blazer. Many people just wear polos and shorts for the summer finals (which is something I will never understand). Oral Exams are another story but barely happens here.


So the professor wasn't even wearing pants, yet you were wearing a blazer and tie....to take an exam? Very strange all around.


----------



## niegoslav

FLMike said:


> So the professor wasn't even wearing pants, yet you were wearing a blazer and tie....to take an exam? Very strange all around.


May I ask what is your point?


----------



## Oldsport

I think FLMike may say that if he has to explain, you miss the entire Trad/Ivy/Preppy ethos. But, that's just my interpretation...



niegoslav said:


> May I ask what is your point?


----------



## FLMike

Oldsport said:


> I think FLMike may say that if he has to explain, you miss the entire Trad/Ivy/Preppy ethos. But, that's just my interpretation...


Definitely not off the mark, Oldsport. So he claims he "will never understand" why college students wear shorts and polos to take summer finals. Indeed, it's not surprising he also doesn't understand my point.


----------



## niegoslav

Since I am not living in USA culture and whole Trad/Ivy/Preppy attitude cannot be fully implemented in the EU, yeah, I have hard time understanding your point. It is very nice of you that instead of explaining, why it is faux pas to wear blazer and tie to take an exam, and why wearing shorts and polos (and by that I do not mean the preppy/trad way) is something I should understand, you just kinda attack me. Why are you so extremely un-friendly, that is the other thing I will never understand.
I would never wear shorts and polo to EXAM since I know what professors think about that. I do not wear suit every time (only for more "serious" exams) since the minimum un-spoken dress code, based on what professors and other students wear is just a jacket, odd pants and a shirt and I still stand out from the sea of just-shirt-and-slacks-and-square-shoes. That is how it looks on my University and I don't want to be that guy wearing a polo and shorts for exams, since most of the professors are potential future employers.


----------



## Billax

If wearing a suit to your "more serious exams" gives you confidence that you'll do well on those exams, by all means wear a suit! There are things in life FAR more important than what apparel you wear in a given situation. If your academic performance leads to graduation with honors, that fact will be on your _curriculum vitae_ forever. Every time you are considered for a new position, your _cv_ will be an element in your prospective employer's decision making process.

I write as one who did not have good grades in college. Though the world would likely judge me as a guy who ended up doing pretty well in life and in my career, I occasionally wonder how things might have turned out if my résumé had contained a sprinkling of Latin words. You know, words like _Phi Beta Kappa_ or _Summa cum Laude_ or _Valedictorian_.

Best of luck in your academic efforts!


----------



## Pappa

Billax said:


> If wearing a suit to your "more serious exams" gives you confidence that you'll do well on those exams, by all means wear a suit! There are things in life FAR more important than what apparel you wear in a given situation. If your academic performance leads to graduation with honors, that fact will be on your _curriculum vitae_ forever. Every time you are considered for a new position, your _cv_ will be an element in your prospective employer's decision making process.
> 
> I write as one who did not have good grades in college. Though the world would likely judge me as a guy who ended up doing pretty well in life and in my career, I occasionally wonder how things might have turned out if my résumé had contained a sprinkling of Latin words. You know, words like _Phi Beta Kappa_ or _Summa cum Laude_ or _Valedictorian_.
> 
> Best of luck in your academic efforts!


Magnificent! 
Thanks Billax


----------



## 215339

niegoslav said:


> Since I am not living in USA culture and whole Trad/Ivy/Preppy attitude cannot be fully implemented in the EU, yeah, I have hard time understanding your point. It is very nice of you that instead of explaining, why it is faux pas to wear blazer and tie to take an exam, and why wearing *shorts and polos (and by that I do not mean the preppy/trad way) is something I should understand,* you just kinda attack me. Why are you so extremely un-friendly, that is the other thing I will never understand.
> I would never wear shorts and polo to EXAM since I know what professors think about that. I do not wear suit every time (only for more "serious" exams) since the minimum un-spoken dress code, based on what professors and other students wear is just a jacket, odd pants and a shirt and I still stand out from the sea of just-shirt-and-slacks-and-square-shoes. That is how it looks on my University and I don't want to be that guy wearing a polo and shorts for exams, since most of the professors are potential future employers.


Comfort, especially when writing an exam.


----------



## niegoslav

Billax said:


> Best of luck in your academic efforts!


Thank you very much!

Delicious_Scent, I still feel comfortable in a Suit or a Blazer and a Tie (air conditioning is a cool thing). And as I said, there is still unspoken dress code which may be not executed at all, but that doesn't mean that I should wear shorts and polos because some other people do. Because of my family I know that anything below shirt and slacks is considered disrespectful and sloppy among some of the professors, even if they don't react to that. But that is how it looks on my University on this particular faculty, it might be different in other countries or other colleges. I must admit, I was quite surprised that it caused such a discussion on a forum, where 99% of the people is usually overdressed.
Thank you all for respectful opinions. I hope next time I post my rig it will not cause unnecessary mocking.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 215339

niegoslav said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> Delicious_Scent, I still feel comfortable in a Suit or a Blazer and a Tie (air conditioning is a cool thing). And as I said, there is still unspoken dress code which may be not executed at all, but that doesn't mean that I should wear shorts and polos because some other people do. Because of my family I know that anything below shirt and slacks is considered disrespectful and sloppy among some of the professors, even if they don't react to that. But that is how it looks on my University on this particular faculty, it might be different in other countries or other colleges. I must admit, I was quite surprised that it caused such a discussion on a forum, where 99% of the people is usually overdressed.
> Thank you all for respectful opinions. I hope next time I post my rig it will not cause unnecessary mocking.


Whatever works for you!


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

More from me.


----------



## sskim3

Here's my contribution for the day.


----------



## Pappa

sskim3 said:


> Here's my contribution for the day.


Brazenly Trad!!!


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

sskim3 said:


> Here's my contribution for the day.





Pappa said:


> Brazenly Trad!!!


...and looking mighty fine whilst doing so! Very nicely done sskim3. :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

Since tomorrow will be spent primarily next to the pool, today is 'Merica themed:










Bill's Khakis sportcoat - Brooks OCBD - Vineyard Vines bow tie - Belted Cow surcingle - J Crew seersucker - AE 1776's


----------



## orange fury

Back in the office:












RL linen jacket/linen pants - Brooks OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - AE Broadstreets


----------



## LeeLo

^Looking very Gatsby-like today, OF. I'm diggin' it.









I've noticed that the recent "must-iron" ppbd's from BB have a lifeless collar roll when new. Almost looks like a non-iron shirt.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Back in the office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL linen jacket/linen pants - Brooks OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - AE Broadstreets


That is an outstanding jacket and it is really nicely tailored. It's got an incredible '30s British Colonial vibe - actually, more than a vibe, it looks like it came right out of the era. I recently watched the movie "The Rains Came" from 1939 and set in British ruled India and that jacket could have come right off the set.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> That is an outstanding jacket and it is really nicely tailored. It's got an incredible '30s British Colonial vibe - actually, more than a vibe, it looks like it came right out of the era. I recently watched the movie "The Rains Came" from 1939 and set in British ruled India and that jacket could have come right off the set.


I don't have any pictures of it, but the jacket also has a belted back and pleats at the shoulders (kind of an action back, I guess). It was pricey to shorten the sleeves- it has working cuffs, so my tailor had to do it from the shoulder. Worth it though, he did a really good job.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I don't have any pictures of it, but the jacket also has a belted back and pleats at the shoulders (kind of an action back, I guess). It was pricey to shorten the sleeves- it has working cuffs, so my tailor had to do it from the shoulder. Worth it though, he did a really good job.


Belted back and pleats at the shoulder were regular features of '30s jackets (not of all, but many) - and the makes sense, as we know Ralph knows his clothing history well.

Smart move on doing the sleeves the right way as the jacket looks perfect on you because the "small" details make all the difference.


----------



## Patrick06790

Kinda chilly this morning, hence sweatshirt and Wigwams with the boat shoes.

Connecticut legislature failed to pass a budget for the first time ever. I have a feeling this exciting development is going to occupy a lot of my time this summer.


----------



## FJW

kendallr88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Kendallr88- Do you recall the maker of your shirt? I had one similar from BB's and the collar is worn.

Thanks


----------



## kendallr88

FJW said:


> Kendallr88- Do you recall the maker of your shirt? I had one similar from BB's and the collar is worn.
> 
> Thanks


This one is from Jos A Banks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pappa

orange fury said:


> Back in the office:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RL linen jacket/linen pants - Brooks OCBD - Robert Talbott tie - AE Broadstreets


MAGNIFICENT Jacket!! Source?


----------



## orange fury

Pappa said:


> MAGNIFICENT Jacket!! Source?


Thanks- Ralph Lauren, NWT via eBay.


----------



## Patrick06790

Stupid Photobucket. All of a sudden they want $399.00 a year to host photos of fish and bow ties. Pfui.

https://imageshack.com/i/pneGzLcrj


----------



## universitystripe

Patrick06790 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/pneGzLcrj


Excellent. There should be more casual trad here.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A work look and and after hours look.


----------



## Bermuda

in reference to the Animal House sweatshirt I recently learned that John Belushi has a strange gravesite on Marthas Vineyard. Very trad


----------



## Reuben

From the past week:










Tattersall, reds, bucks










Gitman Madras BD, Patagonia Stand-ups, AE Northlands










FWDJ on the Fourth










This afternoon: broadcloth, canvas, camp mocs and nato strap


----------



## gamma68

* Lands' End Indian madras shirt
* Torino surcingle belt
* Brooks Brothers seersucker trousers
* Bass 'Pasadena' off-white bucks
* Timex 'Weekender'


----------



## Billax

Great casual look, Gamma!


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clintotron

Sunday before church with my boys. My daughter nor wife had seersucker on, so they didn't make the pic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eagle2250

^^:thumbs-up:
Quite the handsome trio there. Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## eagle2250

^^
Anyone dressing that well and looking that crisp and fresh, given the heat and humidity levels we have been experiencing in central Florida this past week, has my undying respect. I wore a very similar rig to church this past Sunday and looked considerably more wilted(). Well done member Leelo...well done! :thumbs-up:


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Anyone dressing that well and looking that crisp and fresh, given the heat and humidity levels we have been experiencing in central Florida this past week, has my undying respect. I wore a very similar rig to church this past Sunday and looked considerably more wilted(). Well done member Leelo...well done! :thumbs-up:


Thank you, sir. It sure has been humid, alright. I know better than to venture outdoors in the mid-day sun this time of year. I don't know how those pioneers suited up in the swampus without A/C back in the day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## clark_kent

Today after church.....





It has been a while since I was active in this thread. I hope you're all doing as wonderful as you look in your pics!


----------



## kendallr88

clark_kent said:


> Today after church.....
> 
> It has been a while since I was active in this thread. I hope you're all doing as wonderful as you look in your pics!


Looking sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few recent rigs.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shirt: J. Crew Vintage-style, garment-dyed polo
Pants: J. Crew lightweight chinos 
Belt: Polo
Shoes: Tom's Espadrilles


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo




----------



## eagle2250

^^My friend,
I am not sure whether it will be that wonderful tie or those magnificent cuffs that will prove most memorable to me, in reflecting on your rig for the day. In either case, you are looking good!


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> ^^My friend,
> I am not sure whether it will be that wonderful tie or those magnificent cuffs that will prove most memorable to me, in reflecting on your rig for the day. In either case, you are looking good!


Thank you, eagle. Much appreciated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

Svmer is icumen in
Lhude sing cuccu
_________________________________
So, that's the song for incoming Summer, but I do not know of a dirge for Summer going away. But go away it does. I am running out of the days of flamboyance that jazz up my Summer looks, but I'll post a few here in the next couple of days:




























J. Press Chambray 3/2 Sack Sport coat, J. Press 6 button vest of patchwork Madras with Mother of Pearl buttons, BB OCBD, LE Yellow Tailored fit Khakis, no name socks, AE Woodstock double Kilties with braided bow loafers.


----------



## Clintotron

Billax said:


> Svmer is icumen in
> Lhude sing cuccu
> _________________________________
> So, that's the song for incoming Summer, but I do not know of a dirge for Summer going away. But go away it does. I am running out of the days of flamboyance that jazz up my Summer looks, but I'll post a few here in the next couple of days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Chambray 3/2 Sack Sport coat, J. Press 6 button vest of patchwork Madras with Mother of Pearl buttons, BB OCBD, LE Yellow Tailored fit Khakis, no name socks, AE Woodstock double Kilties with braided bow loafers.


I love it. I have a bit of a problem when it comes to patchwork madras. And I have some yellow PRL chinos that I wear with my madras jackets. Fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GRH

Billax said:


> Svmer is icumen in
> Lhude sing cuccu
> _________________________________
> So, that's the song for incoming Summer, but I do not know of a dirge for Summer going away. But go away it does. I am running out of the days of flamboyance that jazz up my Summer looks, but I'll post a few here in the next couple of days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Chambray 3/2 Sack Sport coat, J. Press 6 button vest of patchwork Madras with Mother of Pearl buttons, BB OCBD, LE Yellow Tailored fit Khakis, no name socks, AE Woodstock double Kilties with braided bow loafers.


Aha. The master returns.


----------



## Billax

Thank you, Sirs!

Today is my 54th Wedding Anniversary and the Classic Beauty and I are off to the Washington Duke for lunch. Wearing a J. Press 3/2 roll Navy/White Gingham that's been seersuckered and has two patch and flap pockets. The Ferrell-Reed tie was purchased 33 years ago at the Ferrell-Reed store in SF, the town I'll always call home, a BB OCBD, Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds, no name socks, tan AE pebble grain belt and tan AE Cavanaughs.



































The Classic Beauty had a G&T with lunch, while I had a glass of Pinot Grigio


----------



## fred johnson

I have been meaning to get myself one of those chambray jackets for some time..


















J. Press Chambray 3/2 Sack Sport coat, J. Press 6 button vest of patchwork Madras with Mother of Pearl buttons, BB OCBD, LE Yellow Tailored fit Khakis, no name socks, AE Woodstock double Kilties with braided bow loafers.[/QUOTE]
bILL


----------



## Clintotron

Billax said:


> Thank you, Sirs!
> 
> Today is my 54th Wedding Anniversary and the Classic Beauty and I are off to the Washington Duke for lunch. Wearing a J. Press 3/2 roll Navy/White Gingham that's been seersuckered and has two patch and flap pockets. The Ferrell-Reed tie was purchased 33 years ago at the Ferrell-Reed store in SF, the town I'll always call home, a BB OCBD, Murray's Toggery Nantucket Reds, no name socks, tan AE pebble grain belt and tan AE Cavanaughs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Classic Beauty had a G&T with lunch, while I had a glass of Pinot Grigio


The pants and socks combination is rocking my world. I have to get some more reds [last pair was washed with a brand new (read "full") gel ink pen].

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Billax

the Classic Beauty and I had such a great time at the Washington Duke Inn yesterday we went back again today!














































Brooks 2 button sport coat, Brooks Pinpoint BD, Tie Bar knit tie, Orvis Goldcoast belt, O'Connell's Madras trousers, no name socks, and AE tan Westchester loafers.

And that's it in my 'flashy ain't trashy' trio. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

J Press sack suit
Brooks shirt, tie
Vintage Florsheim longwings
(not visible) Paul Stuart belt with Tiffany buckle


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Doctor Damage

martini belt from O'Connells

https://postimg.org/image/agb7axyv9/


----------



## fred johnson

LeeLo said:


>


Very clean, clear and impressive; doesn't come any better for the trad suit look.
A great example of the OCBD/Suit look, both elegant and timeless.


----------



## LeeLo

fred johnson said:


> Very clean, clear and impressive; doesn't come any better for the trad suit look.
> A great example of the OCBD/Suit look, both elegant and timeless.


Thank you, fred!


----------



## winghus

LeeLo said:


>


Bluchers with a suit!!! OMG!!!! (just kidding)
fred said it as well as it can be said, so I just second his reply.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Trying out my new J.Crew chore blazer this week. I posted about on the blog if anyone is interested: https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2017/08/chore/


----------



## Fading Fast

OCBD, you (here and via your outstanding blog) are one of the guys I follow and take ideas and inspiration from - I respect your knowledge and approach to Ivy / Trad - but I'm not sure I'm getting this chore blazer. 

It looks (I'm just going to say it) poorly tailored / oversized / rumpled and, IMHO, not in a casual way. Is it suppose to fit that way? Is a "chore" blazer a modern take on something specific from the Ivy world or just a modern concept that somewhat echoes Trad? 

Love everything else - just not there on the blazer.


----------



## LeeLo

From Monday:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from me.


----------



## GRH

Nice tie, LeeLo. 
Everyone: Too soon for tweeds?


----------



## ran23

light drizzle and mid 60's for me, I put my tweed on. Did stick to a cotton tie.


----------



## Cawood

GRH said:


> Nice tie, LeeLo.
> Everyone: Too soon for tweeds?
> View attachment 17900


A little early in the South for tweeds...Looking good though!


----------



## orange fury

GRH said:


> Nice tie, LeeLo.
> Everyone: Too soon for tweeds?
> View attachment 17900


If it's cool enough, do it. I love summer, but since it's marginally cooler here, I can't wait to pull my tweed and sweaters out


----------



## Proclus

I was cold enough this morning to put on one of my favorite tweeds, but had to take it off an hour later. (Good thing I didn't have to go teach today.)


----------



## eagle2250

GRH said:


> Nice tie, LeeLo.
> Everyone: Too soon for tweeds?
> View attachment 17900


LOL, if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen; but if you can, enjoy those tweeds! That is a very handsome jacket you are wearing.


----------



## GRH

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, if you can't stand the heat, stay out of the kitchen; but if you can, enjoy those tweeds! That is a very handsome jacket you are wearing.


Thanks. A decrepit HS&M "Racquet Club" model from Hughes & Hatcher, Pittsburgh. What can we learn from the buttonhole-free lapel?


----------



## GregorSamsa

Oxford cloth- Who makes the pants you are wearing with the nikes? Nice fit on those!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Gregor - Thank you. They are J.Crew Broken-in Chinos is 770 fit. 

FF - I thought of it as a cheap version of a keydge which is Ivy-ish, but def not boom era. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## gamma68

This is outstanding, GRH. Bravo!



GRH said:


> Everyone: Too soon for tweeds?
> View attachment 17900


----------



## kendallr88

25mph winds and rain here in Charlotte, simply put, a reason to bring out the cardigan and flannels.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

From last week, a final chance to wear a summer suit before retiring it for the year.

JAB (red label) 3/2 poplin
Brooks shirt, belt
Liberty of London tie
Brooks (Alden) cordovan tassels


----------



## Odradek

Thrifted DAKS jacket with thrifted Dege & Skinner tie. 
Shoes are my trusty AE Schutel, MacNeil clones.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


>


From Penny's to Wallabees - you got early to late (and, maybe, controversial) Trad covered


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

Happy Thursday.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Svmer is icumen in
> Lhude sing cuccu
> _________________________________
> So, that's the song for incoming Summer, but I do not know of a dirge for Summer going away. But go away it does. I am running out of the days of flamboyance that jazz up my Summer looks, but I'll post a few here in the next couple of days:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Press Chambray 3/2 Sack Sport coat, J. Press 6 button vest of patchwork Madras with Mother of Pearl buttons, BB OCBD, LE Yellow Tailored fit Khakis, no name socks, AE Woodstock double Kilties with braided bow loafers.


Wowee!!!


----------



## kendallr88

stcolumba said:


> Happy Thursday.


Nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle2250

^^(Responding to post # 499,900) My friend,
the privilege of seeing your most recent post and that magnificent rig for the day has made the day an even better one than it already was! It was good hearing from you again.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(Responding to post # 499,900) My friend,
> the privilege of seeing your most recent post and that magnificent rig for the day has made the day an even better one than it already was! It was good hearing from you again.


Ditto


----------



## Proclus

Still learning, so critical feedback is welcome.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo

Proclus said:


> View attachment 18099
> 
> 
> Still learning, so critical feedback is welcome.


A very sharp and professional outfit! Everything fits great - that's most important.

However, if you're going for the "trad" aesthetic, I would get a similar pair of pants with cuffs and choose a three-button, un-darted jacket.


----------



## LeeLo

stcolumba said:


> Happy Thursday.


Nicely done! It's great to see you posting again, stcolumba!


----------



## Proclus

LeeLo said:


> A very sharp and professional outfit! Everything fits great - that's most important.
> 
> However, if you're going for the "trad" aesthetic, I would get a similar pair of pants with cuffs and choose a three-button, un-darted jacket.


Thanks for the feedback! I always admire your rigs. I've been learning to taper, hem, and cuff my own trousers, so hopefully more cuffs are coming.


----------



## stcolumba

eagle2250 said:


> ^^(Responding to post # 499,900) My friend,
> the privilege of seeing your most recent post and that magnificent rig for the day has made the day an even better one than it already was! It was good hearing from you again.


Thank you. You are always so kind.


----------



## TDWat

The untimely demise of Photobucket's free hosting has made scrolling through past years in this thread really disappointing. You can now go pages and pages without finding a single picture that's still visible.


----------



## Proclus

I'm glad that I went through about 9 months ago and saved many that I liked to pinterest.


----------



## Fading Fast

TDWat said:


> The untimely demise of Photobucket's free hosting has made scrolling through past years in this thread really disappointing. You can now go pages and pages without finding a single picture that's still visible.


Any idea how all that worked out for Photobucket? I have no problem that they decided to no longer offer a free service, but it was the abrupt, money-grabbing and arrogant way they went about it that disgusted me. I wonder, in the end, how it all worked out for them?


----------



## Proclus

Not exactly trad, I know. My usual objective is a more whimsical and varied, while still conservative, professor look. Preaching on Jeremiah this morning.

These pants are some of the first that I have tapered and hemmed myself (not enough extra for a cuff, unfortunately), so any feedback on them is more than welcome.










One of my favorite ties from Tweedy:


----------



## TDWat

Fading Fast said:


> Any idea how all that worked out for Photobucket? I have no problem that they decided to no longer offer a free service, but it was the abrupt, money-grabbing and arrogant way they went about it that disgusted me. I wonder, in the end, how it all worked out for them?


No idea! After all of the news stories and furor about the sudden change, I haven't heard anything about Photobucket one way or the other.


----------



## Clintotron

Proclus said:


> Not exactly trad, I know. My usual objective is a more whimsical and varied, while still conservative, professor look. Preaching on Jeremiah this morning.
> 
> These pants are some of the first that I have tapered and hemmed myself (not enough extra for a cuff, unfortunately), so any feedback on them is more than welcome.
> 
> View attachment 18127
> 
> 
> One of my favorite ties from Tweedy:
> 
> View attachment 18128


That jacket...  As far as the pants, to my eye, they're too close in color to the background. Maybe another shot with a different background next time you wear them would be better for some constructive criticism. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Fading Fast said:


> From Penny's to Wallabees - you got early to late (and, maybe, controversial) Trad covered


Haha, thanks!


----------



## Proclus

Somebody said something about 3/2, patch pockets, natural shoulders, and no darts?


----------



## LeeLo

Proclus said:


> Somebody said something about 3/2, patch pockets, natural shoulders, and no darts?
> 
> View attachment 18154


Beautiful blazer, Proclus! Love the triple patch pockets.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

Proclus said:


> Somebody said something about 3/2, patch pockets, natural shoulders, and no darts?]


Well done on the blazer.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

J Press suit, Brooks shirt, tie from my Wall Street days and Florsheims.


----------



## FiscalDean

Opposite Saybrook said:


> J Press suit, Brooks shirt, tie from my Wall Street days and Florsheims.
> View attachment 18159
> View attachment 18160
> View attachment 18161


Good looking suit.


----------



## sskim3

Still feels like summer in NYC...

Brooks linen sports coat
JPress Cotton Tie
JCrew Linen Shirt and Khakis
AE Chili Strands
Ernest Alexander Bag


----------



## Orsini

Looks very nice. Is the jacket a tad short?


----------



## TDWat

Opposite Saybrook said:


> J Press suit, Brooks shirt, tie from my Wall Street days and Florsheims.
> View attachment 18159


The shoulders look great on that jacket.


----------



## LeeLo

Opposite Saybrook said:


> J Press suit, Brooks shirt, tie from my Wall Street days and Florsheims.
> View attachment 18159
> View attachment 18160
> View attachment 18161


This is fantastic! Perfection from head to toe. That fluorescent lighting in the bathroom isn't doing the rig any justice.


----------



## Dannyboy005

Trying out some new BB Clark fit cords today. Feedback welcome. 
Shirt and sweater are also BB and shoes are AE Dundees.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Dannyboy005,
you are sporting a very nice relaxed and casual look today. The new BB cords look fine, with just a bit too much break in the trouser legs for my taste. After washing them a couple of times, if they still exhibit that degree of break, I would adjust the hem by perhaps a half inch or so. Agasin, you are looking good.


----------



## Dannyboy005

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Dannyboy005,
> you are sporting a very nice relaxed and casual look today. The new BB cords look fine, with just a bit too much break in the trouser legs for my taste. After washing them a couple of times, if they still exhibit that degree of break, I would adjust the hem by perhaps a half inch or so. Agasin, you are looking good.


Thanks for the kind words eagle. I agree with you completely about the break on the pants. Even with regular trips to the tailor, I find it difficult to get the length exactly where I want it!


----------



## TDWat

Dannyboy005 said:


> Thanks for the kind words eagle. I agree with you completely about the break on the pants. Even with regular trips to the tailor, I find it difficult to get the length exactly where I want it!


I had the same problem and ended up buying a cheap sewing machine to do it myself. I'd recommend it- hemming is really easy and the sewing machine will pay for itself after only a few forgone trips to the tailor.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Woolrich cruiser, circa 1937-38
* Ralph Lauren Polo chambray shirt
* Orvis belt
* Wrangler wheat jeans
* Wigwam wool socks
* L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


----------



## eagle2250

^^Gamma68:
That is one classic and very handsome jacket you are wearing! Thanks for sharing that sartorial beauty with us. Was your picture taken in the Royal Oak Farmers Market? We used to love to visit that event.


----------



## gamma68

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Gamma68:
> That is one classic and very handsome jacket you are wearing! Thanks for sharing that sartorial beauty with us. Was your picture taken in the Royal Oak Farmers Market? We used to love to visit that event.


Thanks, eagle. Yes, that's the Royal Oak Farmer's Market. I wasn't there more than 30 seconds before a woman stopped me to ask where I got the coat. She had fond memories of her grandfather wearing one just like it.

It finally got cold enough here to pull out the good stuff (although it's supposed to warm up again this week).


----------



## Dannyboy005

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Gamma68:
> That is one classic and very handsome jacket you are wearing! Thanks for sharing that sartorial beauty with us. Was your picture taken in the Royal Oak Farmers Market? We used to love to visit that event.


+1 I always enjoy gamma's posts and this is no exception.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage Woolrich cruiser, circa 1937-38
> * Ralph Lauren Polo chambray shirt
> * Orvis belt
> * Wrangler wheat jeans
> * Wigwam wool socks
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewns


Fantastic vintage coat / great overall outfit. Shoot in B&W and CGI out the fluorescent lights and it would look like '37-38.


----------



## Clintotron

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic vintage coat / great overall outfit. Shoot in B&W and CGI out the fluorescent lights and it would look like '37-38.


Fluorescent tube lighting went into retail in 1938, so just b&w it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clintotron

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic vintage coat / great overall outfit. Shoot in B&W and CGI out the fluorescent lights and it would look like '37-38.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## LeeLo

Over the weekend:


----------



## gamma68

Giving this a try:


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Giving this a try:


Cool, you had a picture of your grandfather from the '30s standing in the same spot in the same clothes.


----------



## gamma68

Recently thrifted a vintage Baracuta G4, the sibling to the more famous G9 "Harrington." 

The G4 has side adjusters, no knitted cuffs or waistband. Mine has no tartan lining. It's a very lightweight and comfortable jacket, perfect for an early fall day.

QUESTION: the tag says "Dry Clean Only." Would there be any issue with machine or hand washing it? The shell is 65/35 poly-cotton. Lining is 100% rayon.


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, that is a great vintage jacket, love the side vents (something they used to do more often that should be brought back).

I just bought my first Barracuda-style jacket ever from Gustin:

https://www.weargustin.com/store/5956


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Billax

kendallr88 said:


> Dazzling look, kendall!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quite a dazzling get-up


----------



## gamma68

Perfect fall weather for this vintage letterman's cardigan. I guess Tegano never earned his letter.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Recently thrifted a vintage Baracuta G4, the sibling to the more famous G9 "Harrington."
> 
> The G4 has side adjusters, no knitted cuffs or waistband. Mine has no tartan lining. It's a very lightweight and comfortable jacket, perfect for an early fall day.
> 
> QUESTION: the tag says "Dry Clean Only." Would there be any issue with machine or hand washing it? The shell is 65/35 poly-cotton. Lining is 100% rayon.


wow!!!!


----------



## stcolumba

Friday: Dots and 'Bucks


----------



## kendallr88

stcolumba said:


> Friday: Dots and 'Bucks


Minds thinking alike this morning. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

RE the last two post: Classic / Simple / Elegant / Perfect


----------



## eagle2250

stcolumba said:


> Friday: Dots and 'Bucks


You looking particularly spiffy in the pic above...and last evening your team pulled one out of the fire. Congratulations!


----------



## ran23

After pulling out 4 tomato bushes, I'm in a black pullover and black demin, missed my TRAD look so far.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ love the bowtie-OCBD-cardigan combo and the (IMHO) one legit Ivy logo.


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ love the bowtie-OCBD-cardigan combo and the (IMHO) one legit Ivy logo.


Kind words!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Some trad stuff from me.


----------



## Fading Fast

On my way back from a meeting this morning, I walked by the Polo display window at Bloomingdales and saw this handsome fella. Since he was working, he asked me to snap a pic and post it on his behalf at AAAC (sorry for the reflections, I tried several angles, but this was the best of the worst).

*Sport Coat*: Polo, 3/2 with brass buttons and crest on chest pocket
*Shirt*: Polo OCBD (fur obscures the collar role a bit, but it looks decent)
*Tie*: Polo regimental silk
*Trousers*: Polo classic grey wool flat front with cuffs (needs a pressing)
*Shoes:* Fur, but he said he wants to pick up a pair of Alden #8 Pennies (he's still debating beef roll or not)


----------



## Orsini

kendallr88 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That tie is almost too nice.


----------



## kendallr88

Orsini said:


> Wow! That tie is almost too nice.


Thank you, friend. I don't wear it nearly as often as I should.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kendallr88

Fading Fast said:


> On my way back from a meeting this morning, I walked by the Polo display window at Bloomingdales and saw this handsome fella. Since he was working, he asked me to snap a pic and post it on his behalf at AAAC (sorry for the reflections, I tried several angles, but this was the best of the worst).
> 
> *Sport Coat*: Polo, 3/2 with brass buttons and crest on chest pocket
> *Shirt*: Polo OCBD (fur obscures the collar role a bit, but it looks decent)
> *Tie*: Polo regimental silk
> *Trousers*: Polo classic grey wool flat front with cuffs (needs a pressing)
> *Shoes:* Fur, but he said he wants to pick up a pair of Alden #8 Pennies (he's still debating beef roll or not)
> 
> View attachment 18483


Can't see a picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

kendallr88 said:


> Can't see a picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm, I just checked on my girlfriend's computer (and not signed on as me) and the picture is there - are others seeing the bear picture or not? Thank you.


----------



## barca10

Fading Fast said:


> Hmm, I just checked on my girlfriend's computer (and not signed on as me) and the picture is there - are others seeing the bear picture or not? Thank you.


I can see it.


----------



## FiscalDean

barca10 said:


> I can see it.


I also see the pic.


----------



## Fading Fast

barca10 said:


> I can see it.





FiscalDean said:


> I also see the pic.


Thank you


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Could that possibly be a picture of Paddington Bear's better dressed American cousin? It really is a nice rig.


----------



## kendallr88

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Three thoughts:

Overall, wonderful trad outfit (love the suit in particular)
Not sure about he shirt and tie - patterns a touch too close for me, but that's just me, truly, not saying it's wrong
What size shoe do you wear, it could just be the camera angle, but it looks as if you have a size 14 foot?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> What size shoe do you wear, it could just be the camera angle, but it looks as if you have a size 14 foot?


The shoes are 9.5 D. Typical crappy iPhone camera distortion.


----------



## Reuben




----------



## Pappa

Reuben said:


>


Tell us about those trousers!!!


----------



## Reuben

Pappa said:


> Tell us about those trousers!!!


Here ya go: https://wmlambandson.com/collections/pants/products/davis-hunt-scene-gth-pant

Good rise and fit, somewhat generous sizing. Just great overall pants if somewhat limited in occasions for wear.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Ya just have to
love the theme of that fabric pattern in those trousers! I find myself strangely tempted.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Great sweater Gamma - any details?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Great sweater Gamma - any details?


It's a recent Brooks Brothers wool cardigan. Great for a day of writing.


----------



## MDP

Department headshots:


----------



## Fading Fast

MDP said:


> Department headshots:
> View attachment 18587


Nice picture. Really love the sport coat - the material, the shoulders (great fit), the patch pocket and the throat tab.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs

Tattersall shirt, cord trousers, shetland jumper with saddle shoulder, cords, brogues and waxed cotton paddock jacket.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ sweet sport coat. Love the shoulders.


----------



## eagle2250

Member Leelo, you are a sartorial inspiration. Well done!


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> Member Leelo, you are a sartorial inspiration. Well done!


Thank you, eagle!


----------



## Fading Fast

A typical Fading Fast fall "uniform" hoping to echo trad / Ivy a bit.

*Sport coat, sweater (cotton-cashmere, mainly cotton), OCBD and five-pocket cords* - all J.Crew from various years over the past 15 years

*Shoes* - Quoddy Tukabuks (first pair - love them)

*Socks* - Polo (pretty sure, they're old) Fair Isle socks

*Mirror *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is why the first picture is "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment























(Pants hiked up to show socks)


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good and very comfortable today, my friend. Good to hear the Quoddy Tukabuks are working out for you. :beer:


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Looking good and very comfortable today, my friend. Good to hear the Quoddy Tukabuks are working out for you. :beer:


Thank you. I can't say enough good things about them. They have a moccasin-like feel, but sturdier construction, a good footbed and a flexible but able-to-handle-NYC-street sole. I ordered a second pair to have in reserve.


----------



## gamma68

* Jos. A Bank red label camel hair jacket
* Brooks Brothers OCBD
* Vintage Pendelton wool blackwatch tie
* Brighton Belt
* Lands' End "Year'rounder"wool trousers

EDIT: Browsed a used book store later, wearing the aforementioned with a vintage Brooks Brothers balmacaan:


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Excellent all around, and I especially love that tie. 


gamma68 said:


> * Jos. A Bank red label camel hair jacket
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD
> * Vintage Pendelton wool blackwatch tie
> * Brighton Belt
> * Lands' End "Year'rounder"wool trousers
> 
> EDIT: Browsed a used book store later, wearing the aforementioned with a vintage Brooks Brothers balmacaan:


----------



## Odradek

Out of season for the USA, but I'm in Malaysia for a wedding.
My shirt cuffs seem to be hidden in the photo, but the jacket is a pretty good fit.
Saddle shoes are Cole Haan, and the cuff links and tie clip are from ebay.

I was one of the few men who made any kind of effort to dress up for the wedding though. Sad.


----------



## gamma68

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Excellent all around, and I especially love that tie.


Thank you, sir.


----------



## eagle2250

Odradek said:


> Out of season for the USA, but I'm in Malaysia for a wedding.
> My shirt cuffs seem to be hidden in the photo, but the jacket is a pretty good fit.
> Saddle shoes are Cole Haan, and the cuff links and tie clip are from ebay.
> 
> I was one of the few men who made any kind of effort to dress up for the wedding though. Sad.
> 
> View attachment 18650
> View attachment 18651
> View attachment 18652
> View attachment 18654
> View attachment 18653


Looking good, as seems to be your norm! The cuff links and tie bar are particularly interesting...may we assume they came as a set? In any event, your choice of attire honored the bride and groom, for sure.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and corduroys
* Hilditch & Key silk tie (England)
* Vintage W. Bill Ltd. of London cashmere sweater vest, MOP buttons (Scotland)
* Trafalgar belt
* Gold toe cotton argyle socks
* Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


----------



## LeeLo

Here's today:


*BB 1818 sack navy blazer
*Gitman Bros PPBD
*Robert Talbott for the Claymore Shop foulard/neat tie (thank you, Gamma!)
*Lands End chinos
*AE Patriots


----------



## straw sandals

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD and corduroys
> * Hilditch & Key silk tie (England)
> * Vintage W. Bill Ltd. of London cashmere sweater vest, MOP buttons (Scotland)
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Gold toe cotton argyle socks
> * Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


That jacket is just outstanding. I really like that high lapel, and the colors in that tweed are almost jewel-like. The straight, square skirt of those early 60's jackets looks so sharp when it fits just right.


----------



## gamma68

straw sandals said:


> That jacket is just outstanding. I really like that high lapel, and the colors in that tweed are almost jewel-like. The straight, square skirt of those early 60's jackets looks so sharp when it fits just right.


Thank you, sir. That jacket has a wonderful weave.


----------



## jimw

Yes - I am liking the cut of your jib with this look. Esp. dig your shoes.


gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Diplomat Harris Tweed
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD and corduroys
> * Hilditch & Key silk tie (England)
> * Vintage W. Bill Ltd. of London cashmere sweater vest, MOP buttons (Scotland)
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Gold toe cotton argyle socks
> * Allen Edmonds Bradley NSTs


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Press sack
Brooks shirt
Brooks tie
Brooks belt w/Tiffany buckle
J&M cap toes


----------



## FLMike

^Nice work, Oppo.


----------



## Fading Fast

With the temperature dropping in NYC to real fall weather, I had to break out some more cold-weather clothes. Tomorrow - O'Connell's Shetland

*Sport coat: *J.Crew herringbone tweed
*Shirt:* BB OCBD
*Vest:* Woolrich Bear Claw
*Pants:* Old Navy Ivory Jeans (surprisingly well made for the $19 sale price)
*Socks:* J.Crew
*Shoes:* Quoddy Maine Drivers (they are awesome)
*Mirror (still) *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is why the first picture is "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment


----------



## gamma68

* Brooks Brothers 3/2 sack corduroy jacket and OCBD
* Rooster 'Heathernit' mohair/wool tie
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Bills Khakis
* Seiko 5 automatic with Italian calfskin band


----------



## GRH

Gamma: Bingo.


----------



## msphotog

Odradek said:


> Out of season for the USA, but I'm in Malaysia for a wedding.
> My shirt cuffs seem to be hidden in the photo, but the jacket is a pretty good fit.
> Saddle shoes are Cole Haan, and the cuff links and tie clip are from ebay.
> 
> I was one of the few men who made any kind of effort to dress up for the wedding though. Sad.
> 
> View attachment 18650
> View attachment 18651
> View attachment 18652
> View attachment 18654
> View attachment 18653


That tie bar and those cufflinks are fantastic! I've been a photographer for 40 years, so I approve!


----------



## Dragoon

Gamma68:

I have a similar cord jacket and need to look for a tie that color and texture. It looks better than anything I've worn with mine.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks GRH and Dragoon for your kind comments.


----------



## Billax

Fading Fast said:


> View attachment 18735


Love this picture, Fading Fast!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Love this picture, Fading Fast!


Thank you. Considering that my addled outfits don't even belong in the same Forum as your Ivy perfect ones - makes your compliment all the more meaningful to me.


----------



## gamma68

* Picard-Norton 3/2 tweed sack (from the heyday)
* Brooks Brothers 132Q OCBD and advantage chinos
* L.L. Bean wool sweater vest in cranberry (Scotland)
* J Press olive surcingle belt


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Outstanding outfit and an incredible fit on the sport coat for what, I assume, was a thrifted garment?


----------



## Oldsport

Hi Gamma, very nice. Are this rig and the one earlier in the Corduroy jacket 'work rigs?' I ask because I feel that sometimes my outfits are a little too 'club orientated.' Of course, my office is a sea of jeans, so.....

MC



gamma68 said:


> * Picard-Norton 3/2 tweed sack (from the heyday)
> * Brooks Brothers 132Q OCBD and advantage chinos
> * L.L. Bean wool sweater vest in cranberry (Scotland)
> * J Press olive surcingle belt


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, FF and OldSport. The jacket is a thrifted item. Most of my photos are of "work rigs." I'm fortunate to be able to work from home. I'll wear the same items when I'm meeting with clients or out and about on errands. I wore my Barbour Beaufort over the same rig today before walking to city hall to pay the water bill.


----------



## Patrick06790

LL Bean all over


----------



## gamma68

Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!




*Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 cashmere jacket by Corneliani (Italy)
* Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD and silk pocket square
* Rooster wool tie (Scotland)
* Trafalgar belt
* Lands' End wool trousers
* Pantherella cashmere socks
* Vintage Allen Edmonds Scotch grain MacNeils

Bonus shot with vintage Jacobson's Alpacuna overcoat, John Hanly & Co. lambswool scarf for L.L. Bean (Ireland) and J. Press deerskin gloves:


----------



## barca10

gamma68 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, everyone!
> 
> *Ralph Lauren Polo 3/2 cashmere jacket by Corneliani (Italy)
> * Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD and silk pocket square
> * Rooster wool tie (Scotland)
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Lands' End wool trousers
> * Pantherella cashmere socks
> * Vintage Allen Edmonds Scotch grain MacNeils
> 
> Bonus shot with vintage Jacobson's Alpacuna overcoat, John Hanly & Co. lambswool scarf for L.L. Bean (Ireland) and J. Press deerskin gloves:


Very nice - love the overcoat.


----------



## FLMike

gamma, I don't think I'm speaking out of school when I say that you are now the master of the Trad forum. This forum is your domain. With all due respect to Billax, who is no longer a regular poster (of his outfits, in particular) on the forum, the torch has officially been passed. If you could somehow entice Ensiferous to resume regular posting, the two of you could rule together. In his absence, though, you are the man.


----------



## orange fury

FLMike said:


> gamma, I don't think I'm speaking out of school when I say that you are now the master of the Trad forum. This forum is your domain. With all due respect to Billax, who is no longer a regular poster (of his outfits, in particular) on the forum, the torch has officially been passed. If you could somehow entice Ensiferous to resume regular posting, the two of you could rule together. In his absence, though, you are the man.


^absolutely this.

Hope everyone had a great Thanksgiving! Heading to the in laws today, it's been cool enough that I've been able to wear my Barbour for the first time over the past couple days:






























Barbour Beaufort - LE shirt/moleskins - AE Higgins Mills - BB wool surcingle - Tissot chrono


----------



## gamma68

Thanks to barca10, FLMike and orange fury for your kind (and very humbling) comments. But I feel there is still much to learn about Ivy Style and plenty of room for improvement. There are many others here with solid style sense. Let's see those Shetlands, tweeds and loafers, gentlemen!


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 half-Norfolk jacket by Glenwick for Crowley's of Detroit
* L.L. Bean tattersall shirt and lambswool sweater vest (Scotland)
* Vintage Hardy Amies silk tie (England)
* Trafalgar belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo tan corduroys
* Pantherella cashmere argyle socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots
* Lawrence & Foster wool cap for Orvis (Yorkshire, England)

The half-belted jacket features bellows pockets and a centered pleat along the back (no vents).


----------



## straw sandals

Amazing jacket, gamma. I've never seen a 3/2 Norfolk sack; it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 half-Norfolk jacket by Glenwick for Crowley's of Detroit
> * L.L. Bean tattersall shirt and lambswool sweater vest (Scotland)
> * Vintage Hardy Amies silk tie (England)
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Ralph Lauren Polo tan corduroys
> * Pantherella cashmere argyle socks
> * Stafford 'Deacon' boots
> * Lawrence & Foster wool cap for Orvis (Yorkshire, England)
> 
> The half-belted jacket features bellows pockets and a centered pleat along the back (no vents).


Gamma, I'm a touch late to this party - but you are absolutely killing it with your posts. One after another have been Trad perfect / deeply and wonderfully Ivy.

Today's outfit is insane. That sport coat has so many great features that I can't mention them all, so I'll just mention one ridiculously wonderful one - those pleated patch pockets. That is one of the best sport coats I've ever seen.

And the shirt, vest (smart color choice), cords (outstanding), socks and boots (spot on) are harmoniously perfect. My teeny tiniest of quibbles would be that I'd have gone with a wool or wool-silk tie to give it more texture to be a touch more in unison with the heft of the other textures in the outfit, but I've never worn as nice an outfit in my life, so don't listen to me.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, straw sandals and FF, for your nice and thoughtful feedback.

Another thing I enjoy about that jacket are the natural shoulders -- something I can't recall seeing on other British-inspired Norfolks.

I'd like to know more about the Glenwick brand, as the jacket quality is pretty high. I can't seem to find anything about Glenwick. Anyone have any insight?


----------



## gamma68

Jacket and wool tie with:
* Brooks Brothers blue uni stripe OCBD and cotton argyle socks
* Vintage L.L. Bean lambswool sweater vest (Scotland)
* Trafalgar belt
* Lands' End corduroys
* Vintage Allen Edmonds MacNeils


----------



## gamma68

Where is everybody?

Fellas, this is a prime time of year for tweed jackets, corduroys and ancient madder ties. At least a light sweater.

Let's see some Trad outfits.

Consider this a challenge.


----------



## gamma68

Trad Casual Friday:




* Vintage Burberry cashmere cardigan w/MOP buttons (Scotland)
* Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD and chinos
* Orvis surcingle belt


----------



## eagle2250

gamma68 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Fellas, this is a prime time of year for tweed jackets, corduroys and ancient madder ties. At least a light sweater.
> 
> Let's see some Trad outfits.
> 
> Consider this a challenge.


LOL. I will respectfully decline for the moment, for today's high temperature in these parts is 81 degrees and it just might top that! However I do look forward to seeing the pictorial offerings of the efforts of those enjoying more temperate climates.


----------



## sskim3

I'll try posting something next week. Like others mentioned Gamma you are killing out.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Reuben

gamma68 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Fellas, this is a prime time of year for tweed jackets, corduroys and ancient madder ties. At least a light sweater.
> 
> Let's see some Trad outfits.
> 
> Consider this a challenge.


K.


----------



## Dannyboy005

gamma68 said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Fellas, this is a prime time of year for tweed jackets, corduroys and ancient madder ties. At least a light sweater.
> 
> Let's see some Trad outfits.
> 
> Consider this a challenge.


Here's my humble contribution - lazy Saturday morning taking the kids to a Christmas craft fair:








-Land's end puffer vest
-BB Red Fleece shetland 
-PRL black watch shirt 
-J Crew broken in chinos 
-Rancourt ranger mocs


----------



## FLMike

^Perfect. Way to answer the call!

Reuben, too.


----------



## Fading Fast

Answering Gamma's call to arms

*Sport Coat:* J.Crew Moon Mills Herringbone Tweed
*Shirt:* J.Crew "Vintage" Oxford 
*Sweater:* O'Connells (light grey)
*Pants:* J.Crew 484s jeans
*Socks:* Smartwool
*Watch:* Circa '20s Swiss "Trench" watch
*Shoes:* Quoddy Tukabuks
*Mirror *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is why the first picture is "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment


----------



## universitystripe

Danny & Gamma, great casual outfits.


----------



## Oldsport




----------



## August West

Here's my first attempt at posting photos.

Brooks OCBD
Hawick Lambswool V Neck
O'Connells Harris Tweed
Orvis Ultimate Khakis, field khaki
Banana Republic Argyles
Allen Edmonds patriots, calfskin

Edit: self critique, just noticed the sweater's bunched up in the front, and the sleeves aren't pulled down. I threw the jacket on hastily and snapped a photo before anyone in my office could spot me taking a selfie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

August West said:


> Here's my first attempt at posting photos.
> 
> Brooks OCBD
> Hawick Lambswool V Neck
> O'Connells Harris Tweed
> Orvis Ultimate Khakis, field khaki
> Banana Republic Argyles
> Allen Edmonds patriots, calfskin
> 
> Edit: self critique, just noticed the sweater's bunched up in the front, and the sleeves aren't pulled down. I threw the jacket on hastily and snapped a photo before anyone in my office could spot me taking a selfie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice outfit / outstanding Harris Tweed - love its strong black-and-white contrast, the scale of its herringbone and that, overall, it looks like it could stop a bullet.


----------



## August West

Fading Fast said:


> Nice outfit / outstanding Harris Tweed - love its strong black-and-white contrast, the scale of its herringbone and that, overall, it looks like it could stop a bullet.


Thanks FF. I love the SC, and while it may well be able to stop a bullet; I hope it's never put to the test, at least while it I'm wearing it .


----------



## Dannyboy005

universitystripe said:


> Danny & Gamma, great casual outfits.


Thanks a lot.

It's good to see some more folks posting!


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Answering Gamma's call to arms
> 
> *Sport Coat:* J.Crew Moon Mills Herringbone Tweed
> *Shirt:* J.Crew "Vintage" Oxford
> *Sweater:* O'Connells (light grey)
> *Pants:* J.Crew 484s jeans
> *Socks:* Smartwool
> *Watch:* Circa '20s Swiss "Trench" watch
> *Shoes:* Quoddy Tukabuks
> *Mirror *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is why the first picture is "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment
> View attachment 19036
> 
> View attachment 19037
> View attachment 19038
> View attachment 19039
> View attachment 19040


Nice post, FF. I especially like the watch and sportcoat. Abraham Moon makes great stuff.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Nice post, FF. I especially like the watch and sportcoat. Abraham Moon makes great stuff.


Thank you, while far from perfect, for the money, it's a very good sport coat.

The fabric, as you note, is a very nice quality and it has natural shoulders and no darts, but unfortunately, its a straight 2 button and double vented (it would have cost as much as I paid for the sport coat to have the tailor change it to a single vent, so that idea went away).

Also, it's only partially lined which I like as I have several fully lined tweeds, so having one that feels "lighter" and I that don't boil in when I wear it inside with a sweater on under it is nice.

Did you ever find a trench watch that worked for you - I know you were looking and researching awhile back?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Did you ever find a trench watch that worked for you - I know you were looking and researching awhile back?


Nope, still keeping an eye peeled for a WWI trench watch that doesn't need too much work. Been looking on and off for a while.


----------



## barca10

Oldsport said:


>


Very nice. Like the jacket.


----------



## barca10

August West said:


> Here's my first attempt at posting photos.
> 
> Brooks OCBD
> Hawick Lambswool V Neck
> O'Connells Harris Tweed
> Orvis Ultimate Khakis, field khaki
> Banana Republic Argyles
> Allen Edmonds patriots, calfskin
> 
> Edit: self critique, just noticed the sweater's bunched up in the front, and the sleeves aren't pulled down. I threw the jacket on hastily and snapped a photo before anyone in my office could spot me taking a selfie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice jacket.


----------



## sskim3

So a more casual take for me....

J Crew jacket, shirt, belt
LE pants
AE shoes









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## August West

barca10 said:


> Nice jacket.


Thank you.


----------



## katch

August West said:


> Here's my first attempt at posting photos.
> 
> Brooks OCBD
> Hawick Lambswool V Neck
> O'Connells Harris Tweed
> Orvis Ultimate Khakis, field khaki
> Banana Republic Argyles
> Allen Edmonds patriots, calfskin
> 
> Edit: self critique, just noticed the sweater's bunched up in the front, and the sleeves aren't pulled down. I threw the jacket on hastily and snapped a photo before anyone in my office could spot me taking a selfie.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


REALLY dig this Harris Tweed


----------



## August West

katch said:


> REALLY dig this Harris Tweed


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## August West

Today:

Brooks Own Make Harris Tweed
Brooks saxxon wool sweater
Mercer OCBD
O'Connell's cavalry twills
Rancourt longwings
Pantherella socks

The artificial light does not due the sport coat justice. The predominant colors are actually darker shades of blue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

^ I'm digging all the above, AW. I have the same BB sweater.

Some might say a tie should always accompany a v-neck sweater. I'm not sure how I feel about that.

So, are Mercer shirts as voluminous as others have stated?


----------



## August West

gamma68 said:


> ^ I'm digging all the above, AW. I have the same BB sweater.
> 
> Some might say a tie should always accompany a v-neck sweater. I'm not sure how I feel about that.
> 
> So, are Mercer shirts as voluminous as others have stated?


Thank you Gamma. I work in an office with about 60 people. If I wore a tie, I'd be the only one. I'm one of the principals of the company, so I could certainly "get away with it" I suppose, but it just wouldn't feel right to me. I always wear a suit when out visiting customers.
For some reason, I prefer v-necks for lighter gauge sweaters, and crew necks for shetlands and the like. I'm not sure why.

All of my Mercer shirts are ordered with a taper, 4 inches I think though not positive. I've never taken a tape measure to them, but they feel perhaps only slightly fuller than a BB madison fit. The military tuck works wonders.


----------



## sskim3

Across the river and heading to work...

Ernest Alexander Waxed Cotton Jacket
JPress Shaggy Dog sweater
JPress OCBD
J Crew khakis
Stafford Boots
Ernest Alexander Waxed Cotton Messenger Bag









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> ...Some might say a tie should always accompany a v-neck sweater. I'm not sure how I feel about that....


Personal preference is what it is - I wear v-neck sweaters without ties all the time. As long as the shirt is button down or, at least, clearly not a dress shirt crying out for a tie - and the rest of the outfit also doesn't cry out for a tie - I like the look.

There are many pictures from "the era" of v-neck sweaters and no ties. There are a few in the hallowed "Take Ivy" book like this guy in the back on the left (I'm pretty sure that's a v-neck sweater and no tie):










Also, in the cover shot of Take Ivy, the guy second from the left might also be wearing a v-neck and no tie:










And, of course, filmed in the '50s, but set in the early 1900s, you have James Dean in "East of Eden:"


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Across the river and heading to work...
> 
> Ernest Alexander Waxed Cotton Jacket
> JPress Shaggy Dog sweater
> JPress OCBD
> J Crew khakis
> Stafford Boots
> Ernest Alexander Waxed Cotton Messenger Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Simple done really well - all the details and pieces are spot on. And nice to see you posting.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Van Boven (Ann Arbor/Detroit) tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers OCBD
* Irish County Tartan "County Cavan" wool tie
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo tan corduorys
* Pantherella tweed socks
* Frye "Walter" Oxfords


----------



## orange fury

Cold and rainy today:


















Barbour Beaufort - J Crew fair isle - PRL tattersall - Lands End moleskin 5-pockets - Bean boot mocs- Woolrich socks

Unseen- Brooks tartan surcingle - Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## barca10

August West said:


> Today:
> 
> Brooks Own Make Harris Tweed
> Brooks saxxon wool sweater
> Mercer OCBD
> O'Connell's cavalry twills
> Rancourt longwings
> Pantherella socks
> 
> The artificial light does not due the sport coat justice. The predominant colors are actually darker shades of blue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another great tweed.


----------



## williamson

August West - your style-preferences of knitwear make very good sense to me - one would be more likely to wear a V-neck than a crew-neck under a jacket. But I hope that you always wear a tie when wearing a suit!


----------



## LeeLo

August West said:


> Today:
> 
> Brooks Own Make Harris Tweed
> Brooks saxxon wool sweater
> Mercer OCBD
> O'Connell's cavalry twills
> Rancourt longwings
> Pantherella socks


AW, I'm sure I'm not the only one, but I have really enjoyed your last two outfits. Please keep them coming.


----------



## sskim3

Awesome looks guys!

My take on a casual look today.

JAB tweed cap
J Crew lambswool sweater
J Crew flannel
J Crew merino wool scarf
Uniqlo down vest
Gustin selvedge jeans
LL Bean camp socks
New Balance sneakers
Burberry Quartz watch


----------



## August West

Thank you barca and LeeLo. 
I always wear a tie with a suit Williamson, have no fear!

Even more casual today on a chilly morning
































Moleskin Barbour
Harley of Scotland Shetland
BB OCBD
LL Bean chinos
Alden lined LHS
BB socks

I apologize for the poor quality of these photos. Convenience dictates I take the photos at work (I always seem to be here) but the lighting is harsh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCR

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage 3/2 Van Boven (Ann Arbor/Detroit) tweed jacket
> * Brooks Brothers OCBD
> * Irish County Tartan "County Cavan" wool tie
> * Orvis surcingle belt
> * Ralph Lauren Polo tan corduorys
> * Pantherella tweed socks
> * Frye "Walter" Oxfords


Outstanding, love the tie in particular. You just inspired me to pick up some tan cords at LL Bean this afternoon.


----------



## gamma68

DCR said:


> Outstanding, love the tie in particular. You just inspired me to pick up some tan cords at LL Bean this afternoon.


Thanks, DCR. Those tan cords will serve you well this winter--and beyond.


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, DCR. Those tan cords will serve you well this winter--and beyond.


That's remind me that I need to get mine hemmed. Always impressive Gamma!


----------



## orange fury

It's cold and wet, and I had to get an inspection done on my wife's car. The guy at the shop told me my Gloverall is the most comfortable looking jacket he's ever seen; I told him it's like wearing a blanket:






























Gloverall - Bill's Khakis shetland- PRL cords (navy) - Brooks ocbd/surcingle - suede AE Strands


----------



## Billax

orange fury said:


> View attachment 19106
> View attachment 19107
> View attachment 19108
> View attachment 19109
> 
> 
> Gloverall - Bill's Khakis shetland- PRL cords (navy) - Brooks ocbd/surcingle - suede AE Strands


That is a very handsome, well-conceived outfit, Sir!


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Gloverall - Bill's Khakis shetland- PRL cords (navy) - Brooks ocbd/surcingle - suede AE Strands


I have the same BK shetland and Gloverall (although in navy). Both very comfortable and attractive garments. Great rig!


----------



## orange fury

Billax said:


> That is a very handsome, well-conceived outfit, Sir!





gamma68 said:


> I have the same BK shetland and Gloverall (although in navy). Both very comfortable and attractive garments. Great rig!


Thanks guys- that means a lot coming from you two!

Regarding the BK Shetland- this is one of 4 (rust, light green, gray, and light blue) that I picked up at an absolute steal during the liquidation several years ago. I don't know what their current sweaters are like, but the fit and construction of these is fantastic.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Regarding the BK Shetland- this is one of 4 (rust, light green, gray, and light blue) that I picked up at an absolute steal during the liquidation several years ago. I don't know what their current sweaters are like, but the fit and construction of these is fantastic.


Yes, and made in the USA. I picked my sweater up at the same time.


----------



## orange fury

Snowed last night (you're doing it wrong, Texas) and still in the low 40's (but now sunny), so basically the same thing because yesterday:


















Gloverall - Bill's Khakis shetland- Lands End flannels - Brooks ocbd/surcingle - shell AE Graysons


----------



## Ensiferous

FLMike & OF, thanks for the nice words, and I could not agree more about gamma68's great contributions!


----------



## sskim3

I don't rock the gloverall as well as OF. Its accompanied by jcrew ocbd and sweater.


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> I don't rock the gloverall as well as OF. Its accompanied by jcrew ocbd and sweater.


Looks good, love the gray. I actually originally wanted a navy one, but the tan was all that was left in my size. One day though.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ agreed, I like the gray a lot, especially with the plaid lining.


----------



## LeeLo

Been good about taking photos these past couple weeks, not as good about posting them. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Dannyboy005

LeeLo said:


> Been good about taking photos these past couple weeks, not as good about posting them. Sorry for the long post.


No need to apologize, the more pics the better. Who made the shawl cardigan? All great looks btw.


----------



## LeeLo

Dannyboy005 said:


> No need to apologize, the more pics the better. Who made the shawl cardigan? All great looks btw.


Thank you, Dannyboy005. It's a vintage Lands End sweater.


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo coming with the serious Trad chops. Well done, sir!


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> LeeLo coming with the serious Trad chops. Well done, sir!


Thanks, FLMike :beer:


----------



## orange fury

LeeLo said:


> Been good about taking photos these past couple weeks, not as good about posting them. Sorry for the long post.


I think I told you on Instagram (maybe not), but I love that red Bean flannel. I have the same pattern bout not MiUSA. Great stuff all around!


----------



## orange fury

Today:









Down south:









Wrist action:









After I got back home:









Brooks ocbd/surcingle - LLB chinos - Timex Weekender - Rancourt Color 8 CXL beefrolls - JP Crickets x Brooks Brothers slippers

...also, Parker Jotter in the pocket, if it matters (it doesn't)


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Today:
> View attachment 19207
> 
> 
> Down south:
> View attachment 19208
> 
> 
> Wrist action:
> View attachment 19209
> 
> 
> After I got back home:
> View attachment 19210
> 
> 
> Brooks ocbd/surcingle - LLB chinos - Timex Weekender - Rancourt Color 8 CXL beefrolls - JP Crickets x Brooks Brothers slippers
> 
> ...also, Parker Jotter in the pocket, if it matters (it doesn't)


Nice all around. The Rancourts are the star IMHO. Also, love the Parker Jotter - a great workhorse pen.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A solid page here my friends.


----------



## sskim3

Love the kicks ocbd!


----------



## gamma68

* Viyella cotton/wool shirt
* Vintage lambswool cardigan with MOP buttons for Jacobson's (Detroit)
* Torino surcingle belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys


----------



## barca10

gamma68 said:


> * Viyella cotton/wool shirt
> * Vintage lambswool cardigan with MOP buttons for Jacobson's (Detroit)
> * Torino surcingle belt
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys


Perfect!


----------



## LeeLo

It warmed up quite a bit in the last few days. It's gorgeous weather but it doesn't do much for the holiday spirit.

• LL Bean flap pocket ocbd
• Leatherman Ltd fox motif d-ring belt
• Lands End chinos
• Sperry Topsiders


----------



## sskim3

In the mid high 30s, so wearing the Donegal tweed sports coat.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> In the mid high 30s, so wearing the Donegal tweed sports coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Great coat, but more details on that watch- is that a Longines Master Collection Perpetual Calendar?


----------



## Fading Fast

With temps touching the low 40s, I used the versatility and layering capabilities of trad clothes to ditch a coat today.

*Shirt*: J.Crew's new "Vintage" line OCBD
*Vest:* Woolrich "BearClaw"
*Sport Coat:* J.Crew herringbone tweed from Moon Mills
*Pants:* J.Crew flannel-lined 770 chinos
*Socks:* SmartWool
*Boots:* Sebago (getting better with age, both fit and patina)























Rolled up just to show flannel lining for picture


----------



## gamma68

* Circa late 1940s/early 1950s Woolrich Hunt Coat (my go-to coat for the Christmas season)
* Brooks Brothers blue OCBD, gray Shetland sweater, 'Advantage' chinos
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Omni-Wool boot socks
* L.L. Bean Main Hunting Shoes
* Vintage Saks 5th Ave. navy cashmere scarf (Scotland)


----------



## sskim3

orange fury said:


> Great coat, but more details on that watch- is that a Longines Master Collection Perpetual Calendar?


You have a good eye. It has the moonphase calendar. Here is a closer look. 
It was a wedding gift from the wife that I got on my wedding day. 









Today's rig
Ernest Alexander waxed cotton jacket
Uniqlo down vest
J Crew flannel
Uniqlo heattech turtleneck
J Crew khakis
AE La Salle


----------



## FLMike

Great looking rig, but what's that white stuff on the ground?


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> Great looking rig, but what's that white stuff on the ground?


It ain't sand, that's for sure!


----------



## barca10

sskim3 said:


> You have a good eye. It has the moonphase calendar. Here is a closer look.
> It was a wedding gift from the wife that I got on my wedding day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's rig
> Ernest Alexander waxed cotton jacket
> Uniqlo down vest
> J Crew flannel
> Uniqlo heattech turtleneck
> J Crew khakis
> AE La Salle


That's an awesome watch.


----------



## barca10

FLMike said:


> Great looking rig, but what's that white stuff on the ground?


I think it is some of this.


----------



## LeeLo

Wore this festive getup to a Holiday Party last week.

• Blackwatch 3/2 sack from Jos. A. Bank 
• Brooks OCBD 
• Robert Talbott 12 Days of X-mas tie 
• O'Connells belt 
• Lands End year-rounder trews 
• Allen Edmonds patriot loafers


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Brooks OCBD
Brooks sweater
J Crew 3/2 sack (roomy, but therefore good over bulky sweaters)
Izod cords
Brooks (AE) longwings


----------



## Reuben

Great minds think alike LeeLo, here's what I wore to watch the Nutcracker at the Fox:



















3/2 patch pocket blackwatch sack from a defunct menswear store

Brooks pinpoint BD

J.Crew Christmas bulldog emblematic

AE Burgundy shell belt

Charcoal Bill's M1s

AE Patriots*

*meant to wear my burgundy shell pair but grabbed the brown calf by accident while packing.

From a wedding this weekend:










Brooks Makers 3/2 charcoal suit

Blue PP shirt

T&A madder bowtie

AE belt

AE 5th Ave

And as a fun bonus, there was an artist at the reception doing quick sketches of couples:










And lastly, dog sitting a while back and dealing with that nasty, slushy snowstorm we got in Atlanta:










OC "Blackberry" donegal

Ratio "wine" OCBD

Old wranglers

AE Higgins mill in Kudu roughout

Swiss collar, martingale strap, Border terrier


----------



## New Old Stock

Well that settles it then... I'm in the market for a Blackwatch sport coat.


----------



## fred johnson

gamma68 said:


> Very Nice!, I love that casual look.
> 
> * Viyella cotton/wool shirt
> * Vintage lambswool cardigan with MOP buttons for Jacobson's (Detroit)
> * Torino surcingle belt
> * Ralph Lauren Polo corduroys


----------



## Dannyboy005

Fading Fast said:


> With temps touching the low 40s, I used the versatility and layering capabilities of trad clothes to ditch a coat today.
> 
> *Shirt*: J.Crew's new "Vintage" line OCBD
> *Vest:* Woolrich "BearClaw"
> *Sport Coat:* J.Crew herringbone tweed from Moon Mills
> *Pants:* J.Crew flannel-lined 770 chinos
> *Socks:* SmartWool
> *Boots:* Sebago (getting better with age, both fit and patina)
> 
> View attachment 19243
> View attachment 19244
> View attachment 19245
> 
> Rolled up just to show flannel lining for picture


FF, I really enjoy your style. I wonder if this particular rig might benefit from a subtle splash of color under the sportcoat, perhaps a navy or other shade of sweater/vest.
Just a friendly suggestion!


----------



## Dannyboy005

Reuben said:


> Great minds think alike LeeLo, here's what I wore to watch the Nutcracker at the Fox:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3/2 patch pocket blackwatch sack from a defunct menswear store
> 
> Brooks pinpoint BD
> 
> J.Crew Christmas bulldog emblematic
> 
> AE Burgundy shell belt
> 
> Charcoal Bill's M1s
> 
> AE Patriots*
> 
> *meant to wear my burgundy shell pair but grabbed the brown calf by accident while packing.
> 
> From a wedding this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Makers 3/2 charcoal suit
> 
> Blue PP shirt
> 
> T&A madder bowtie
> 
> AE belt
> 
> AE 5th Ave
> 
> And as a fun bonus, there was an artist at the reception doing quick sketches of couples:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And lastly, dog sitting a while back and dealing with that nasty, slushy snowstorm we got in Atlanta:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OC "Blackberry" donegal
> 
> Ratio "wine" OCBD
> 
> Old wranglers
> 
> AE Higgins mill in Kudu roughout
> 
> Swiss collar, martingale strap, Border terrier


Most impressive Reuben. Any chance we could get a closer shot of that O'connell donegal sometime? It looks terrific.


----------



## Fading Fast

Dannyboy005 said:


> FF, I really enjoy your style. I wonder if this particular rig might benefit from a subtle splash of color under the sportcoat, perhaps a navy or other shade of sweater/vest.
> Just a friendly suggestion!


Thank you and agreed, it was a bit too "gray." Sometimes, I try to work in some more color (a pink OCBD peaking out underneath or a camel sweater, for example).

I think even if the vest had been a very light grey, the contrast with the sport coat would have been enough to prevent the "dark" feel (the outfit did look less dark than the first picture implies - you can see that a bit in the second pic, but still too dark overall). I've been trying to find a similar zip vest in a light grey - no luck yet, but I know I need one.


----------



## sskim3

Some great rigs. And the blackwatch is awesome guys.

Not my best pic but might as well share.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


>


Very nice shirt. Please tell us about it. LLB?


----------



## sskim3

gamma68 said:


> Very nice shirt. Please tell us about it. LLB?


Yep! It's recent. I believe last year's version. Very nice weight and definitely one of my favourite designs. If I'm mistaken, I believe you have the same or similar one.


----------



## gamma68

sskim3 said:


> Yep! It's recent. I believe last year's version. Very nice weight and definitely one of my favourite designs. If I'm mistaken, I believe you have the same or similar one.


I have the Lands' End Sail Rigger OCBD version.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I don't always post, but I almost always wear clothes.

sskim - Thanks!


----------



## Charles Dana

sskim3 said:


> If I'm mistaken, I believe you have the same or similar one.


I think it's Reuben who has a shirt like that. I like it. I don't have one, but I like it.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


E,
How do you like that MS shirt and identify the flannels. Of course, nice rig and wonderful tweed!


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> E,
> How do you like that MS shirt and identify the flannels. Of course, nice rig and wonderful tweed!


fred, thank you. I can not say enough positive things about Michael-Spencer OCBDs. Very highly recommended.

Oxford gray Super 130s lambswool flannels are by Hertling.

(Our good friend and member oxford cloth button down has done a very favorable review of the M-S shirt, definitely worth a quick read.)


----------



## orange fury

sskim3 said:


> Some great rigs. And the blackwatch is awesome guys.
> 
> Not my best pic but might as well share.


I have that same shirt, but I don't know that I've ever posted it on here. Beautiful pattern though.

And beautiful watch- your wife has great taste. I handled one briefly at a Torneau a little while back, the perpetual calendar is a pretty incredible complication.


----------



## Reuben

Charles Dana said:


> I think it's Reuben who has a shirt like that. I like it. I don't have one, but I like it.


----------



## LeeLo

Last day for Christmas ties (for me at least). Today's tie features the Christmas duck and wreath. Made by Robert Talbott for Oxford Corner Ltd.


----------



## gamma68

* Ralph Lauren Polo cotton/cashmere tennis sweater, blue OCBD
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Bills Khakis M2 in British tan
* Timex Weekender


----------



## Fading Fast

That ⇧ tennis sweater: :happy:


----------



## ran23

I'm on the fence about a similar vest version right now. want it.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook




----------



## FLMike

^Lookin' sharp Oppo. Nicely done, head to toe.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Brooks Brothers cashmere sweater (Scotland)
* Lands' End 'Sail Rigger' OCBD and flannel-lined khakis
* Orvis leather belt
* Seiko 5 automatic with Italian calfskin band


----------



## Robertson

I like the Seiko!


----------



## Bermuda

Merry Christmas gents


----------



## Bermuda

Bermuda said:


> Merry Christmas gents


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Merry Christmas gents


Wonderful looking Fair Isle and herringbone tweed.


----------



## Bermuda

Thanks. RL Chaps fair isle and 60s Botany 500 sack tweed


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your taste for handsome tweeds is impressive and the tie with the moose's in post #50123 is entertaining and seasonally appropriate. You sir have given me the incentive to wear my tie with the embroidered Santa's to Sunday servises this AM. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Bermuda

Christmas attire was out today at my local Methodist church. Murrays toggery Reds. LL bean shirt. Hilfiger crest tie. RL chaps corduroy jacket. Yes we even have our own church jazz band


----------



## orange fury

Merry Christmas folks! From church this morning:























Thematically appropriate sleeve lining in the jacket:









RL/Polo Golf doeskin blazer - Brooks ocbd/bow tie - Bill's pants - Lands End vest - PRL socks - Alden/Brooks shell LHS - 1928 Elgin


----------



## eagle2250

Orange fury, that is the perfect Holiday rig...very festive, for sure! Just one small quibble regarding the socks...while the red color goes 'oh-so-well' with the rest of your rig, the banded/striped design of the sock fabric in contrast with the Blackwatch pattern of the trousers might give an observer pause. Overall, count me as impressed!

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Odradek

Merry Christmas.
Thrifted Harvard Coop Black Watch jacket usually just cones out one a year.
Red Cordings waistcoat is a bit loud for most occasions too.
Christmas socks a gift from my sister in law.
Meermin boots.


----------



## ran23

Merry Christmas. large luncheon today. Thrifted Navy Blazer, Fair Isle Sweater vest, White OCBD, Red/Navy Rep Tie, Grey flannels and my black loafers--they haven't been out much.


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> Orange fury, that is the perfect Holiday rig...very festive, for sure! Just one small quibble regarding the socks...while the red color goes 'oh-so-well' with the rest of your rig, the banded/striped design of the sock fabric in contrast with the Blackwatch pattern of the trousers might give an observer pause. Overall, count me as impressed!
> 
> Merry Christmas to you and yours.


Agree on the socks- I'd actually like to get a pair of solid red OTC's, just haven't gotten around to it. Interestingly, I do have a tie that matches them exactly lol.

Thanks though- and merry Christmas to you and yours as well!


----------



## gamma68

Hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas.

*Xmas Eve:*

* Vintage Deansgate 3/2 brushed wool blazer, w/antiqued silver buttons
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and belt
* Unbranded cotton pocket square
* Reis of New Haven silk tie
* Vintage MacNeil and Moore (Milwaukee/Madison) Black Stewart wool pants
* Gold Toe socks
* Allen Edmonds 'Polo' saddle shoes

*Xmas Day:*

* Same Deasgate blazer, pocket square, shirt, belt, shoes
* Vintage Dunn & Co. Royal Stewart wool vest (England)
* Alynn 'Skiing Santa' tie
* Ralph Lauren Polo flannel pants
* Brooks Brothers 'Nordic pattern' wool socks
* Vintage Brooks Brothers 'Brooksgate' British Warm coat
* Vintage Saks 5th Ave. cashmere scarf (Scotland)
* J. Press lambskin gloves w/cashmere lining


----------



## eagle2250

Gamma68, as awed as I admit to being over the entirety of your holiday attire choices from Christmas eve through Christmas day, I must also admit that I was concerned as to your taste in Christmas tress, seeing you stand by that sad example in the picture taken on Christmas eve. Happily, the tree pictured in the Christmas day photo restored my faith in your taste in trees! 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## FLMike

^Before I saw eagle's comment I was going to say, gamma's Christmas tree sure did hit a nice growth spurt overnight!

The outfits are fantastic, of course.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks, gents. The first tree is a replica of an antique feather tree. Made with goose feathers to mimic pine needles, just as they did in the 19th century. It's the kind of tree your grandparents or great-grandparents might have put up if they didn't get a real tree.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Gamma68, as I've said so often over the years, I am consistently amazed by the opportunities for learning I find in so many of your (and other member's) posts. The history of the 'antique feather tree' is fascinating...I didn't even know they had artificial trees way back when! Thanks much for sharing that.


----------



## LeeLo

Donegal tweed, Oxford cloth, Flannel, Fair-isle, & Pebble-grain


----------



## eagle2250

^^Your's was a fantastic jacket choice, given today's outside air temps. Well done my friend.


----------



## Bermuda

outrageous backhand shot today. Tennis inside a bubble as it's 11 degrees out. BB St. Andrews links Shirt. Polo RL shorts. 1984 Syracuse Nikes


----------



## orange fury

Bermuda said:


> outrageous backhand shot today. Tennis inside a bubble as it's 11 degrees out. BB St. Andrews links Shirt. Polo RL shorts. 1984 Syracuse Nikes


Those Nike's are dope


----------



## orange fury

Family get-together tonight:



























Outtake- London decided she wanted to shine my boots with her face:









Barbour Beaufort/sport shirt - LLB belt - LE moleskin 5 pockets - AE Dalton's


----------



## Bermuda

First pic is of my wife and my engagement night 10 years ago. LL Bean wrinkle resistant tartan shirt on Cazenovia Lake. Second pic is of my thrifted Woolrich wool sweater. LL Bean canvas material with Primaloft lining for sub zero temperatures winter jacket. Oliver Peoples tortoise shell glasses


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage L.L. Bean cable knit sweater (Scotland)
* Lands' End OCBD and flannel-lined chinos
* Orvis belt
* L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewn Oxfords


----------



## Dannyboy005

gamma68 said:


> * Vintage L.L. Bean cable knit sweater (Scotland)
> * Lands' End OCBD and flannel-lined chinos
> * Orvis belt
> * L.L. Bean Allagash bison handsewn Oxfords


Fantastic Gamma. For me it doesn't get any better than simple rigs like this done so impeccably.

What shade are those lands end chinos? Are those the "field drab"?


----------



## mfreeman73

LeeLo said:


> Donegal tweed, Oxford cloth, Flannel, Fair-isle, & Pebble-grain


I like this outfit. I'll have to keep something like this in mind.


----------



## gamma68

Dannyboy005 said:


> Fantastic Gamma. For me it doesn't get any better than simple rigs like this done so impeccably.
> 
> What shade are those lands end chinos? Are those the "field drab"?


Thanks, Dannyboy. I bought those chinos a few years ago. They've since been discontinued but the color was called "beige"? I'd call it British tan.


----------



## gamma68

I need to have some tailoring done on this jacket, but I'm really enjoying it at the moment:




* 3/2 Southwick sack for Cable Car Clothiers
* Brooks Brothers OCBD
* Harley of Scotland shetland (blueberry)
* Orvis leather belt
* Lands' End flannel-lined chinos


----------



## Bermuda

I would say tailoring not needed on the tweed. It looks great


----------



## Dannyboy005

orange fury said:


> Family get-together tonight:
> View attachment 19426
> 
> 
> View attachment 19429
> 
> 
> View attachment 19428
> 
> 
> Outtake- London decided she wanted to shine my boots with her face:
> View attachment 19427
> 
> 
> Barbour Beaufort/sport shirt - LLB belt - LE moleskin 5 pockets - AE Dalton's


Love this OF. Those Daltons look awesome.


----------



## Oldsport

Bermuda said:


> I would say tailoring not needed on the tweed. It looks great


Why do you say that?


----------



## gamma68

Bermuda said:


> I would say tailoring not needed on the tweed. It looks great


Thanks. I say it needs tailoring because the chest and waist are big for me. I'll see what my tailor says.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## orange fury

Today:



























PRL Golf doeskin blazer - LE flannels - Brooks OCBD - Ferrell Reed tie - Brooks x Alden shell loafers - AE Manistee belt - Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic


----------



## gamma68

^ Very nice and professional looking, OF

The temperature is currently at 10°F and falling. But I'm not letting the cold catch up with me:


----------



## LeeLo

Couldn't ask for a better Winter's day. This is about as layered up as it's gonna get 'round these parts.

Here's today (sunny and chilly):





Here's yesterday (cold and rainy):


----------



## Dannyboy005

/\/\ That's one heck of a cardigan Gamma.

I'm also managing to stay warm today despite extreme cold warnings in the Canadian capital:










O'Connell's shetland sweater "denim"
BB corduroy pants and OCBD
Rancourt


----------



## LeeLo

I'm a big fan of your rig, Dannyboy. Every piece you have there is a knockabout on its own, but even better when paired together.

The recent cold snap has afforded me the opportunity to bust out some of my more interesting pieces that go hidden most of the year.





Close-up of the texture:


----------



## Dannyboy005

LeeLo said:


> I'm a big fan of your rig, Dannyboy. Every piece you have there is a knockabout on its own, but even better when paired together.
> 
> The recent cold snap has afforded me the opportunity to bust out some of my more interesting pieces that go hidden most of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the texture:


Thanks for the kind words Leelo; as a rookie member I appreciate it.

That gun club sportcoat is outstanding.


----------



## FiscalDean

LeeLo said:


> I'm a big fan of your rig, Dannyboy. Every piece you have there is a knockabout on its own, but even better when paired together.
> 
> The recent cold snap has afforded me the opportunity to bust out some of my more interesting pieces that go hidden most of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the texture:


Nice rig, judging by the bottle of bitters in the picture I'm guessing your about to make an old fashioned in an effort to warm up.


----------



## gamma68

Two sweaters from the weekend. The vintage French ski sweater is very warm and well constructed.


----------



## LeeLo

FiscalDean said:


> Nice rig, judging by the bottle of bitters in the picture I'm guessing your about to make an old fashioned in an effort to warm up.


I wish! I've been getting lazy and enjoying my bourbon neat. I haven't made a proper old fashioned in a few months. The main problem being I never seem to have orange slices or cherries on hand.


----------



## LeeLo

It's warming up again down here so back to basics aka the dressy security guard look.


----------



## Orsini

Ensiferous said:


> FLMike & OF, thanks for the nice words, and I could not agree more about gamma68's great contributions!


I like this.


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 sack tweed for Picard-Norton 
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and tie
* Bills Khakis M2
* Belted Cow Co. belt
* Saks 5th Ave. cashmere socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Fading Fast

I think we need to break the Trad "What Are You Wearing Thread" into two: one for guys like Gamma and Leelo who kill it with incredible classic Trad outfits and one for schlubs like me who wear some echo of Trad that shouldn't be seen in the same thread with the others' icons.

With that cri de coeur out of the way, today's (relatively) mild high 30s allowed me to not bundle up like Shackleton setting off for the South Pole, but the very wet, melting-snow, salty streets did require footwear thought.

*Sport Coat*: J.Crew, Moon-mill Tweed (love this sport coat)
*Sweater*: J.Crew zip cardigan / mock turtleneck (maybe not really trad, but one heck of a versatile sweater). It's charcoal, not black
*Pants*: Gustin fine-wale cords (button-fly!)
*Socks:* Ralph Lauren (I think) Fair Isle
*Boots:* Sperry (they've become my salty streets boots - I'll clean them up at some point, but for now, they just have to take it)
*Mirror *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is why the first picture is "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> I think we need to break the Trad "What Are You Wearing Thread" into two: one for guys like Gamma and Leelo who kill it with incredible classic Trad outfits *and one for schlubs like me *who wear some echo of Trad that shouldn't be seen in the same thread with the others' icons.


I'd definitely permanantly be in the schlubby thread, with today's "Kiel James Patrick version of preppy" as exhibit A:









Maybe the loafers are marginally redeeming?:









Seen: PRL sweater - LLB chinos - Brooks ocbd - Alden shell LHS

Unseen: Narragansett Leathers hoofpick belt - Timex on NATO

In bag: Brooks Brothers "200 Years of American Style" coffee table book, and 1818 cologne


----------



## Oldsport

orange fury said:


> I'd definitely permanantly be in the schlubby thread, with today's "Kiel James Patrick version of preppy" as exhibit A:
> View attachment 19523
> 
> 
> Maybe the loafers are marginally redeeming?:
> View attachment 19524
> 
> 
> Seen: PRL sweater - LLB chinos - Brooks ocbd - Alden shell LHS
> 
> Unseen: Narragansett Leathers hoofpick belt - Timex on NATO
> 
> In bag: Brooks Brothers "200 Years of American Style" coffee table book, and 1818 cologne


Stop it! That's a great outfit.


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> In bag: Brooks Brothers "200 Years of American Style" coffee table book, and 1818 cologne


I've been thinking about picking up a copy of that book and would be interested in your impressions (perhaps in a separate thread?).


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a copy of that book and would be interested in your impressions (perhaps in a separate thread?).


Started a separate thread, I'll update tomorrow with pics and more in depth thoughts


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast, I'm honored that you think so highly of my contributions, but I will have to disagree with you. You are no schlub and we all belong in the same thread. I think we all bring something unique to the forum and we constantly push each other to improve our sense of style.

Back to the clothes - I like your Gustin cords. What's your opinion on them? I've had Gustin on my radar for a while but have yet to take the plunge on any of their offerings.


----------



## August West

LeeLo said:


> Fading Fast, I'm honored that you think so highly of my contributions, but I will have to disagree with you. *You are no schlub and we all belong in the same thread. I think we all bring something unique to the forum and we constantly push each other to improve our sense of style.*


+1 to this.


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Fading Fast, I'm honored that you think so highly of my contributions, but I will have to disagree with you. You are no schlub and we all belong in the same thread. I think we all bring something unique to the forum and we constantly push each other to improve our sense of style.
> 
> Back to the clothes - I like your Gustin cords. What's your opinion on them? I've had Gustin on my radar for a while but have yet to take the plunge on any of their offerings.


Thank you for your kind comments.

As to Gustin - I've become a big fan of the company.

Their model is, basically, that they presell their items (fancy term, crowdsourcing), then have them made and, that way, they save a lot of money in demand guess work, inventory, etc. Also, they wait until they get deals on the fabric, etc., so they can bring more value to the customer.

I have a few pants, shirts and a sweatshirt from them and couldn't be happier. The value is outstanding - I'd estimate, 30%-50% less than regular stores. For example, their sweatshirt is heavy in texture, with strong seems and cuffs - and it cost the same money as several "flimsy" ones I've bought.

As to the cords, I love them. They are a fine-wale that feels very soft (I am a bit concerned that they will wear out sooner than I'd like) and the overall construction is outstanding. The lining, depth of pockets, stitching, etc., is all well done. They are a cross between a dress cord and a five-pocket one - definitely not as "refined" as a pair of dress-pants-style cords, but not as casual as the five-pocket ones - for me, that was the exact look I wanted.

If you have any specific questions or want to see a close up of something on / some part of them, I'm glad to accommodate. (And, as noted, I love that they are button fly.)


----------



## orange fury

Warmer today:

















BB OCBD - PRL reds - Narragansett Leathers hoofpick - AE Acheson (navy suede) - Timex on NATO

...and before the hissing/booing/gnashing of teeth, I didn't wear the Costas like that all day- I took this as I was about to go to my car.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. It's not how you are wearing the Costas, orange fury, but that you forgot your socks! A bit more seriously, that rig is perfect worn by you young "whippersnappers," but we older goats could never pull it off! You present both a comfortable and stylish impression. :rock:


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. It's not how you are wearing the Costas, orange fury, but that you forgot your socks! A bit more seriously, that rig is perfect worn by you young "whippersnappers," but we older goats could never pull it off! You present both a comfortable and stylish impression. :rock:


It's funny- yesterday the weather permitted sockless loafers, today I'm wearing corduroy. Thanks Texas lol


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Deansgate tweed jacket
* Vintage Forsyth 'Maple Leaf Tartan' shirt (no fabric tag but feels like a cotton/wool blend)
* J Press olive surcingle belt
* Ralph Lauren Polo tan corduroys


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Gamma, great outfit and, if possible, even greater jacket. You can feel the weight of it through the pictures.


----------



## orange fury

Forgot to post yesterday. Thursday I was sockless, now I'm in cords- thanks Texas weather:


















BB ocbd - PRL cords - AE Achesons and belt - Timex on NATO


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from last week.


----------



## Bermuda

A lot of workwear here. Woolrich wool sweater. Adirondack leather hat. -10 after a blizzard here yesterday. Carolina logger boots. Carhartt


----------



## Bermuda

Who looks better? Lands end shirt. LL Bean khakis on me


----------



## Bermuda

BB Oxford. Red/black plaid wool tie. Bert Pulitzer jacket


----------



## Oldsport

Bermuda said:


> Who looks better? Lands end shirt. LL Bean khakis on me


Well, you. Where do you live? Is NY correct? That outfit would be too Spring/Summer for me.


----------



## Bermuda

It was taken in April


----------



## Bermuda

Vintage 25 year old Ray Bans. George Washington GW Vineyard vines tie


----------



## gamma68

Vintage 3/2 Brooks Brothers Makers sack herringbone jacket
Brooks Brothers 'Gatsby' OCBD and leather belt
Vintage wool foulard tie for "Danby's Store for Men"
Lands' End moleskin trousers
Gold toe wool argyle socks
Allen Edmonds 'Polo' saddle shoes


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Brothers oxford. Joseph A Bank argyle and Sutherland tie


----------



## orange fury

Cold today, but at least it's sunny:
















Aran Sweater Market Sweater - Brooks ocbd - PRL corduroy - suede AE Strands/belt


----------



## Robertson

Trying a new Brooks shirt I received from the recent sale. It has no hope roll, I think I prefer my Spier & Mackay OCBDs. The Ratio Clothing material is definitely my favorite but costs 3x the S&M.


----------



## Dannyboy005

File this under "schlubby trad":










Ralph Lauren RRL Cashmere Shawl Cardigan
LE OCBD
BB Corduroy Pants


----------



## FLMike

Robertson said:


> Trying a new Brooks shirt I received from the recent sale. It has no hope roll, I think I prefer my Spier & Mackay OCBDs. The Ratio Clothing material is definitely my favorite but costs 3x the S&M.
> 
> View attachment 19638


Please elaborate. Hope roll? Which BB shirt is that? It doesn't look like their OCBD to me. Pinpoint maybe?


----------



## Oldsport

Dannyboy005 said:


> File this under "schlubby trad":
> 
> View attachment 19639
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL Cashmere Shawl Cardigan
> LE OCBD
> BB Corduroy Pants


What is 'schlubby trad?'


----------



## Oldsport

Robertson said:


> Trying a new Brooks shirt I received from the recent sale. It has no hope roll, I think I prefer my Spier & Mackay OCBDs. The Ratio Clothing material is definitely my favorite but costs 3x the S&M.
> 
> View attachment 19638


That looks Pinpoint versus OCBD?


----------



## Dannyboy005

Oldsport said:


> What is 'schlubby trad?'


Just a reference to a comment that Fading Fast made the other day.


----------



## August West

FLMike said:


> Please elaborate. Hope roll? Which BB shirt is that? It doesn't look like their OCBD to me. Pinpoint maybe?


I'm guessing he meant "no hope of a roll" ... and yeah that doesn't look like oxford cloth.


----------



## LeeLo

Dannyboy005 said:


> File this under "schlubby trad":
> 
> View attachment 19639
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL Cashmere Shawl Cardigan
> LE OCBD
> BB Corduroy Pants


Anybody who wears a cashmere cardigan ain't no schlub. I've wanted a one of those for quite some time. Keep the first-rate looks coming, Dannyboy.


----------



## DCR

LeeLo said:


> Anybody who wears a cashmere cardigan ain't no schlub. I've wanted a one of those for quite some time. Keep the first-rate looks coming, Dannyboy.


No kidding, and RRL at that. Ralph isn't giving those away..


----------



## Dannyboy005

LeeLo said:


> Anybody who wears a cashmere cardigan ain't no schlub. I've wanted a one of those for quite some time. Keep the first-rate looks coming, Dannyboy.


Thanks LeeLo, you're too kind.

I do enjoy the cardigan, although TBH I'm a bit disappointed with the cashmere quality (pilling). Think my next one will be a Scottish made version.


----------



## gamma68

With lunchtime snack...


----------



## Dannyboy005

gamma68 said:


> With lunchtime snack...


Gamma, you are the master of color. Glorious.


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
The Tweed from which that jacket is made is truly a "coat of many colors." It is strikingly and memorably handsome!


----------



## Fading Fast

Dannyboy005 said:


> Gamma, you are the master of color. Glorious.


+1, even his darn cookie matches.


----------



## GRH

gamma68 said:


> With lunchtime snack...
> Good eye there, Bub.


----------



## LeeLo

Today



Yesterday (mid head-scratch)



Tuesday


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> +1, even his darn cookie matches.


Certainly not planned. I just happened to notice the colorful sprinkles matched when I took it out of the packaging.

There's magic in this vintage Harris Tweed. At first glance, it registers as a simple heathered gray. But in the right light, a herringbone pattern and blue windowpane emerge from its murky depths. These photos don't do it justice.


----------



## carrda04

Robertson said:


> Trying a new Brooks shirt I received from the recent sale. It has no hope roll, I think I prefer my Spier & Mackay OCBDs. The Ratio Clothing material is definitely my favorite but costs 3x the S&M.
> 
> View attachment 19638


Due to a combo of gift card + sale, I recently acquired two BB OCBD's with the unfused/unlined collar. I wore one for the first time this week and will admit I was disappointed to sport minimal to no roll. I'm hopeful once it gets a thorough washing and pressing it'll come through for me. But as you said, deep down I feel there may be no hope...


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday was cold:


















LLB Norwegian - BB OCBD - PRL cords - Alden x J Crew shell LWBs

Today was a bit warmer. I love me some pink and green:


















VV 1/4 zip - BB OCBD - Bill's "beach cloth" cords - LE surcingle - AE Cavanaughs


----------



## Billax

Gamma,
I like your Donegal jacket photo with Paisley tie!

It reminded me of an outfit I posted in 2015 or 2016!


----------



## Drew4au

Keeping it casual with Bean and Press. Dewar's and Louis Prima Spotify mix not shown.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Yesterday:









Brooks OCBD - PRL chinos - Narragansett Leathers belt - Sperrys - Timex Weekender

Today:









Brooks OCBD - Bill's khakis - Narragansett Leathers belt - Sperrys - Timex Weekender


----------



## rbstc123

Dannyboy005 said:


> File this under "schlubby trad":
> 
> View attachment 19639
> 
> 
> Ralph Lauren RRL Cashmere Shawl Cardigan
> LE OCBD
> BB Corduroy Pants


Excellent look. The sweater is excellent. I have a BB shawl that is ver similar but I hate the collar roll. It's basically flat. On a shawl collar sweater I prefer a gradual beefy roll like this. Well done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

gamma68 said:


> With lunchtime snack...


That jacket is amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

rbstc123 said:


> Excellent look. The sweater is excellent. I have a BB shawl that is ver similar but I hate the collar roll. It's basically flat. On a shawl collar sweater I prefer a gradual beefy roll like this. Well done.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## gamma68

This vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket changes colors with the light and with whatever shirt I'm wearing. It's why I call it "The Chameloen." With LLB corduroys, belt and Maine Hunting Shoes.


----------



## williamson

Gamma - how do forum members view your pictures, please?


----------



## FLMike

williamson said:


> Gamma - how do forum members view your pictures, please?


I can only speak for myself, but I view gamma's pictures very favorably. He has a tremendous style sense, and puts together some fantastic outfits that typify the style of this sub-forum.


----------



## Ensiferous

FLMike said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I view gamma's pictures very favorably. He has a tremendous style sense, and puts together some fantastic outfits that typify the style of this sub-forum.


I think we would all agree with that!

The issue is that gamma appears to have some broken image links at the moment, and thus can't be viewed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


>


Medium gray + camel + burgundy = fantastic color combination (a classic for a reason).


----------



## williamson

FLMike said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I view gamma's pictures very favorably. He has a tremendous style sense, and puts together some fantastic outfits that typify the style of this sub-forum.


I was referring to the technical difficulty of viewing the pictures, as Ensiferous implies.
Could I see them, I'm sure I should be in emphatic agreement with you in this.


----------



## gamma68

Thanks for the compliments and sorry for the broken links. Google Photos was not cooperating. They should be fixed now.

Today:





* Stafford Harris Tweed jacket (not so 'Trad' but I love the colors)
* BB OCBD, belt and cotton argyle socks (England)
* Britches of Georgetown black corduroys
* Jacob Roberts 'English Chancellor Challis' wool tie
* Allen Edmonds 'Polo' saddle shoes


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Medium gray + camel + burgundy = fantastic color combination (a classic for a reason).


Thanks, Fading Fast.


----------



## FLMike

williamson said:


> I was referring to the technical difficulty of viewing the pictures, as Ensiferous implies.
> Could I see them, I'm sure I should be in emphatic agreement with you in this.


Right on. I knew what you were asking....just having some fun.


----------



## rbstc123

Ensiferous said:


>


Excellent patch camel jacket. Wow. I'm jealous. Perfectly paired with the gray flannels and tassel loafers. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbstc123

gamma68 said:


> This vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket changes colors with the light and with whatever shirt I'm wearing. It's why I call it "The Chameloen." With LLB corduroys, belt and Maine Hunting Shoes.


Excellent. Love the jacket and the shirt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GRH

Ensiferous said:


>


Perfectimundo.


----------



## GRH

gamma68 said:


> This vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed jacket changes colors with the light and with whatever shirt I'm wearing. It's why I call it "The Chameloen." With LLB corduroys, belt and Maine Hunting Shoes.


Perfectimundo 2.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


>


Very nice classic look overall. I'm curious about the sport coat (nice heavy look and great natural shoulders). How many buttons is it / whose is it (if you don't mind)?


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice classic look overall. I'm curious about the sport coat (nice heavy look and great natural shoulders). How many buttons is it / whose is it (if you don't mind)?


Thanks, FF. It's a lightweight 3/2 sack tweed made by a Philadelphia company called College Hall Fashions. It's a teal colorway but sometimes it reads like a medium gray. Based on the union tags and the companies history the jacket was made between 1967- 1976. I thrifted this one while I was visiting family in Atlanta.


----------



## ahsankhan

i highly recommended wear Scottish Kilts For men with vest and prince charlie jackets


----------



## FLMike

ahsankhan said:


> i highly recommended wear Scottish Kilts For men with vest and prince charlie jackets


Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Brooks suit, shirt and belt
Florsheim longwings
Gant tie


----------



## gamma68

* J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed (S.F. era)
* Brooks Brothers uni-stripe OCBD
* Lochcarron lambswool tie (very soft)
* Trafalgar belt
* Lands' End corduroys
* Saks 5th Ave. cashmere socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> * J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed (S.F. era)
> * Brooks Brothers uni-stripe OCBD
> * Lochcarron lambswool tie (very soft)
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Lands' End corduroys
> * Saks 5th Ave. cashmere socks
> * Stafford 'Deacon' boots


Great outfit, really love that tie.


----------



## LeeLo

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Brooks suit, shirt and belt
> Florsheim longwings
> Gant tie
> View attachment 19732
> View attachment 19733


What a rig you put together, OS! Keep them coming. That tie is one of the most beautiful tartans that I have ever seen.


----------



## TDWat

ahsankhan said:


> i highly recommended wear Scottish Kilts For men with vest and prince charlie jackets


I, for one, would welcome a society which permitted the opportunity to wear a kilt on a regular basis.


----------



## gamma68

* Brooks Brothers 3/2 corduroy sack jacket
* Ralph Lauren Polo OCBD
* Resilio emblematic tie
* Orvis belt and khakis
* Saks 5th Ave. cashmere socks
* Frye 'Walter' oxfords
* Swiss Army watch


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Gamma, you sport coat collection is incredible. What year is this one from?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Gamma, you sport coat collection is incredible. What year is this one from?


Thank you, sir. An interior tag indicates it was made for Fall 2006. The jacket was made in Thailand (!).


----------



## New Old Stock

gamma68 said:


> Thank you, sir. An interior tag indicates it was made for Fall 2006. The jacket was made in Thailand (!).


Gamma, great ensemble. I've been looking for an olive cord myself and will probably end up having one MTM. I was curious, what wale # is your SC?


----------



## gamma68

New Old Stock said:


> Gamma, great ensemble. I've been looking for an olive cord myself and will probably end up having one MTM. I was curious, what wale # is your SC?


Thank you. It's a finer wale. Not sure what BB called it but it looks like about 14.


----------



## gamma68

* F.A. MacCluer patchwork flannel fun shirt (marketed as "Glen Our Flannel")
* Orvis surcingle belt
* L.L. Bean flannel-lined wheat denim


----------



## LeeLo

^ How do you follow up that?

A couple looks from last week:


----------



## Bermuda

Last picture J Press flannel shirt with LL Bean tie


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 Harris Tweed for Frederick & Nelson, Seattle
* Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD
* J Crew lambswool sweater vest
* Vintage unlined, hand-blocked English wool tie for Hudson's, Detroit
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Lands' End corduroys


----------



## Shaver

LeeLo said:


> ^ How do you follow up that?
> 
> A couple looks from last week:


This third image - am I blissfully unaware of some jest? An untucked shirt and crudely upturned jeans?


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


> * F.A. MacCluer patchwork flannel fun shirt (marketed as "Glen Our Flannel")
> * Orvis surcingle belt
> * L.L. Bean flannel-lined wheat denim


Gamma I am normally in strong approval of your contributions. On this occasion, however, permit me to exist within a state of perplexity.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Gamma I am normally in strong approval of your contributions. On this occasion, however, permit me to exist within a state of perplexity.


It's called good ol' fashioned Yankee GTH, friend. You Brits wouldn't understand.


----------



## Bermuda

Eagle shirt. Hilfiger buck tie. No name grey flannels. Brooks Brothers blue leather boat shoes


----------



## eagle2250

^^Bermuda:
The shirt is perfect; the tie, an emblematic classic; the trousers, a perfect complement to your shirt; and the shoes, a sublime iteration of a classic design, but what, pray tell, is that knot you have tied them with?


----------



## rbstc123

gamma68 said:


> * F.A. MacCluer patchwork flannel fun shirt (marketed as "Glen Our Flannel")
> * Orvis surcingle belt
> * L.L. Bean flannel-lined wheat denim


Wow. Outstanding shirt!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Got a chance to wear one of my favorite ties today - First Dragoons Regimental for Lands' End


----------



## LeeLo

• Brooks Brothers tweed & ocbd
• Lands' End knit tie & chinos
• Kent Wang tie clip
• Allen Edmonds Patriots down below


----------



## Bermuda

New trad haircut. Vintage ray ban glasses. LL Bean shirt. Stafford blazer. Brooks reds. Bass Kennedy loafers


----------



## gamma68

* Circa 1950s Alexandre of Oxford St., London Harris Tweed (heavy tweed w/leather buttons on leather shanks)
* Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD (a very underrated color)
* R. Hanauer wool bow tie
* Trafalgar belt
* Bills Khakis
* J Crew fair isle socks
* Stafford 'Deacon' boots


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Orvis 3/2 sack
Izod cords
Brooks everything else


----------



## Fading Fast

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Orvis 3/2 sack
> Izod cords
> Brooks everything else
> View attachment 19856
> View attachment 19857
> View attachment 19858


Outstanding outfit - well done. Very cool looking shoes - any details about them to share?


----------



## Fading Fast

Cold Gray New York Day

*Pendleton wool overcoat *(thrifted last month, the thing is just shy of being bullet proof - it is heavy with a tight weave and a wonderful old-school feel as in, "we make warmth the old-fashioned way...with thick wool")

*Ryder & Aimes wool scarf* (cool UK company - lots of options - nice heavy feel to it)

*O'Connell's Shetland* (worth every penny - and it took me a long time to finally pull the trigger, but now I have two - they are that good)

*Brooks Brothers OCBD* (the new one - overall good, but only worth it on a sub $100 sale, which is how I got mine right after it came out)

*Old Navy off-white 5-pocket Jeans* (look white in the pics, but they really are off white / winter white - bit of a West Coast Ivy vibe)

*Sperry for J.Crew Boot* (has become my winter go-to boot when the weather doesn't call for the LL Bean classics to come out)

*Not shown* - LL Bean ragg wool socks / Ralph Lauren alligator belt

*Mirror *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is the first two pictures are "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Cold Gray New York Day
> 
> *Ryder & Aimes wool scarf* (cool UK company - lots of options - nice heavy feel to it)
> 
> *O'Connell's Shetland* (worth every penny - and it took me a long time to finally pull the trigger, but now I have two - they are that good)
> 
> *Sperry for J.Crew Boot* (has become my winter go-to boot when the weather doesn't call for the LL Bean classics to come out)
> 
> View attachment 19878
> View attachment 19879
> View attachment 19880


FF, I like everything in this post--including the mirror! I have a few questions:


Did you buy the scarf directly from Ryder & Aimes? Is it in a particular college's colors or did you "create your own?"

What is the color name of your O'Connell's Shetland?

What is the name of the J Crew boot? I'm wondering if it's still available.
Thanks.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> FF, I like everything in this post--including the mirror! I have a few questions:
> 
> 
> Did you buy the scarf directly from Ryder & Aimes? Is it in a particular college's colors or did you "create your own?"
> 
> What is the color name of your O'Connell's Shetland?
> 
> What is the name of the J Crew boot? I'm wondering if it's still available.
> Thanks.


Gamma, thank you - I greatly value and respect your opinions and sartorial eye; hence, your comments mean a lot to me.

1. I bought the scarf directly from Ryder & Aimes. I just played around with colors and styles until I arrived at the one that looked "right" to me (not related to a school or club, etc). If it helps, this is the style and colors:

Create your Scarf
Product Type: Scarf
Select Your Pattern: Pattern 4
Stripe # 1 Colour: Trinity Navy
Stripe # 2 Colour: Robinson Grey
Stripe # 3 Colour: White
Stripe # 4 Colour: Robinson Grey
Stripe # 5 Colour: Trinity Navy
Stripe # 6 Colour: Robinson Grey
Stripe # 7 Colour: White
Stripe # 8 Colour: Robinson Grey
Stripe # 9 Colour: Trinity Navy​
I can't say enough about the company, the site works well, the order process was easy, the price was very reasonable (especially considering the thickness and overall quality) and the turnaround time was incredible (just over a weak from ordering to delivery - and it was for custom-picked colors).

2. The O'Connell's Shetland I'm wearing is its "Medium Gray"








But my first one from O'Connell's was the "Light Grey" which is a gorgeous color (and I've gotten a few compliments on it)







Both are nice colors, the light one is just a little less common and, IMHO, adds a low-key spark to most outfits

Also, the sweater's saddle shoulder is wonderful - it has ruined my non-saddle-shoulder Shetlands for me.

3. J.Crew calls it the "Sperry for J.Crew Chukka" and it's still available in most sizes: https://www.jcrew.com/p/F6170

Also, Sperry products tends not to be included J.Crew's frequent sales (sometimes, but not often) and, once they sell a size out, they usually don't replace it as these Sperry items are usually "one offs."

Hence, if you like it and it's in your size, you might want to just buy it as it's one of the few things you can't count on getting on sale at J.Crew. While a touch pricey, it is a really nice boot that I'm glad I got.

Hope this helps, please let me know if you have any other questions.
​P.S., We, too, love the mirror and all the 1928 details - it makes the apartment feel like a home with history to us. The contractor we used asked us if we wanted to replace it as most people want brand new, clear mirrors. That was early on in working with him, once he got to know us, he stopped asking questions like that .


----------



## August West

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding outfit - well done. Very cool looking shoes - any details about them to share?


My guess is that they are AE Aberdeens. I own a pair; they are great foul weather shoes due to the low profile mini lug soles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, one more thing, the Pendleton overcoat has you and Orange Fury written all over it. While a modern production, everything about it says 1940s/50s.

As noted, the wool is thick, heavy, nearly bullet proof (sub-zero windchills just bounce off it) and a surface scratchiness in a good old-fashioned way (no modern making everything nice and smooth nonsense here). Also, the patch pockets (!) are large enough to hold a volkswagen.

It reminds me of the really cool vintage items that you and OF thrift.


----------



## Bermuda

RL shirt and wool tie. LL Bean khakis. Brooks Brothers leather boat shoes


----------



## kendallr88

orange fury said:


> Yesterday:
> View attachment 19686
> 
> 
> Brooks OCBD - PRL chinos - Narragansett Leathers belt - Sperrys - Timex Weekender
> 
> Today:
> View attachment 19685
> 
> 
> Brooks OCBD - Bill's khakis - Narragansett Leathers belt - Sperrys - Timex Weekender


I may be late to the party, I like the look but not the wrinkles.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

FF nice job yesterday! That coat is beautiful and rich in texture. Love it.

What I Wore Today:



Deets on the tie:


* Brooks sack blazer and ocbd
* Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders Tie
* LE Yearrounders
* AE Atlantis (Macneil for J. Press)


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding outfit - well done. Very cool looking shoes - any details about them to share?


Thanks.

Shoes are from Brooks. These (see link) seem to be more or less the item, although the soles on the current model seem better suited to "off-roading," if you will. (I've had mine for a few years, and they do have lug soles, but not nearly so aggressive.)

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Pebb...l?dwvar_MH00502_Color=BRWN&contentpos=5&cgid=


----------



## Bermuda

Harris tweed and Oxford from JCPenney Stafford. They no longer sell the Harris but it's amazing and I got it for a song


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, one more thing, the Pendleton overcoat has you and Orange Fury written all over it. While a modern production, everything about it says 1940s/50s.
> 
> As noted, the wool is thick, heavy, nearly bullet proof (sub-zero windchills just bounce off it) and a surface scratchiness in a good old-fashioned way (no modern making everything nice and smooth nonsense here). Also, the patch pockets (!) are large enough to hold a volkswagen.
> 
> It reminds me of the really cool vintage items that you and OF thrift.


That overcoat is awesome- very jealous. I would love to own a herringbone overcoat like that, but the new ones are out of my price range and the old ones are always riddles with moth holes...


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> That overcoat is awesome- very jealous. I would love to own a herringbone overcoat like that, but the new ones are out of my price range and the old ones are always riddles with moth holes...


Thank you, I got very lucky as it is one of my most successful thrifts ever. No moth holes (looked all but unworn) and needed only modest tailoring.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ outstanding outfit with a spectacular Fair Isle.


----------



## straw sandals

LeeLo said:


> FF nice job yesterday! That coat is beautiful and rich in texture. Love it.
> 
> What I Wore Today:
> 
> 
> 
> Deets on the tie:
> 
> 
> * Brooks sack blazer and ocbd
> * Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders Tie
> * LE Yearrounders
> * AE Atlantis (Macneil for J. Press)


Fantastic rig. And those trousers are pressed so sharply that you could probably cut a loaf of bread.


----------



## eagle2250

It just doesn't get any better than this! Thanks for sharing, gamma68.


----------



## Bermuda

The latest effort after a blizzard yesterday. Hunt Club jacket. Brooks shirt. Brooks khakis. Nunn Bush burgundy penny loafers with a gel comfort insole


----------



## LeeLo

straw sandals said:


> Fantastic rig. And those trousers are pressed so sharply that you could probably cut a loaf of bread.


Thanks, straw sandals!

Cheesy seasonal emblematic tie alert...





* Brooks Brothers 1818 sack blazer, Maker's pinpoint button down, & OTC argyles
* Vintage Robert Talbott heart emblematic
* Lands' End year-rounders
* Allen Edmonds Patriots


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Thanks, straw sandals!
> 
> Cheesy seasonal emblematic tie alert...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * Brooks Brothers 1818 sack blazer, Maker's pinpoint button down, & OTC argyles
> * Vintage Robert Talbott heart emblematic
> * Lands' End year-rounders
> * Allen Edmonds Patriots


Errr, umm, errr, is it a "season" now. Just kidding with you - nice classic rig and like the wonderful worn-in feel of the pennies.


----------



## gamma68

*LLB Fall 1959 catalog:*


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> Errr, umm, errr, is it a "season" now. Just kidding with you - nice classic rig and like the wonderful worn-in feel of the pennies.


Thanks, FF. I probably should have just said February or Valentine's Day lol


----------



## Bermuda

RL mesh polo. No name Tennis sweater. LL Bean khakis. Nunn Bush penny loafers


----------



## gamma68

Warm and wonderful Aran sweater. From the days when LLB sourced most of its items from places other than Asia. Paired with a Scott Barber shirt, LLB rugged roller belt (USA), Lands' End flannel-lined khakis.


----------



## Ron_A

gamma68 said:


> Warm and wonderful Aran sweater. From the days when LLB sourced most of its items from places other than Asia. Paired with a Scott Barber shirt, LLB rugged roller belt (USA), Lands' End flannel-lined khakis.


I have that sweater, it's great, almost too warm. LL Bean still offers a Made in Ireland version of its Irish fisherman's crewneck.


----------



## gamma68

Ron_A said:


> I have that sweater, it's great, almost too warm. LL Bean still offers a Made in Ireland version of its Irish fisherman's crewneck.


Ah, good to know some things haven't changed.


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks tennis tie. Orvis corduroys. Izod Oxford shoes


----------



## kendallr88

Rainy Monday, here!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage 3/2 broken bone tweed for presumably an independent menswear shop called Steven Mallory, Kalamazoo
* Michael Spencer OCBD
* Wroxton tie
* Orvis surcingle belt
* Lands' End corduroys
* Corgi wool-blend socks


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Oxford. LL Bean khakis. Izod shoes


----------



## LeeLo

The humidity has returned and it's rearing its ugly head...



The normal angles:



• Uniqlo linen jacket
• BB pinpoint button down & linen tie (thanks gamma!)
• Lands' End stone chinos
• Tan Bass Weejuns


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> The humidity has returned and it's rearing its ugly head...
> 
> 
> 
> The normal angles:
> 
> 
> 
> • Uniqlo linen jacket
> • BB pinpoint button down & linen tie (thanks gamma!)
> • Lands' End stone chinos
> • Tan Bass Weejuns


Nice pull out of Uniqlo. It takes some patience, but some Ivy / Trad stuff pops up there at very good prices from time to time.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> This is absolute perfection!
> 
> Warm and wonderful Aran sweater. From the days when LLB sourced most of its items from places other than Asia. Paired with a Scott Barber shirt, LLB rugged roller belt (USA), Lands' End flannel-lined khakis.


----------



## stcolumba

kendallr88 said:


> Rainy Monday, here!
> 
> Snappy bow tie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> What a find! I was in the Michigan LL Bean store, today, where there was nothing approaching the quality and the aura of this shirt.
> 
> *LLB Fall 1959 catalog:*


----------



## stcolumba

Fading Fast said:


> Cold Gray New York Day
> 
> The scarf "makes" this look pop. Beautiful overcoat.
> 
> *Pendleton wool overcoat *(thrifted last month, the thing is just shy of being bullet proof - it is heavy with a tight weave and a wonderful old-school feel as in, "we make warmth the old-fashioned way...with thick wool")
> 
> *Ryder & Aimes wool scarf* (cool UK company - lots of options - nice heavy feel to it)
> 
> *O'Connell's Shetland* (worth every penny - and it took me a long time to finally pull the trigger, but now I have two - they are that good)
> 
> *Brooks Brothers OCBD* (the new one - overall good, but only worth it on a sub $100 sale, which is how I got mine right after it came out)
> 
> *Old Navy off-white 5-pocket Jeans* (look white in the pics, but they really are off white / winter white - bit of a West Coast Ivy vibe)
> 
> *Sperry for J.Crew Boot* (has become my winter go-to boot when the weather doesn't call for the LL Bean classics to come out)
> 
> *Not shown* - LL Bean ragg wool socks / Ralph Lauren alligator belt
> 
> *Mirror *- 1928 Van Wart & Wein (the building architects) which is the first two pictures are "foggy -" it's the only full length mirror in the apartment
> 
> View attachment 19878
> View attachment 19879
> View attachment 19880


----------



## Fading Fast

Thank you. The goal was to have the outfit fade to grey so that they scarf, while not loud, would bring it all together and draw the eye in, but in a low-key way.

That, in general, is how I try to put my outfits together. I want them to not call attention to themselves, but (hopefully) look interesting and well-done in a quiet way if someone happens to notice them.


----------



## TropicalCyclone

gamma68 said:


> * Circa 1950s Alexandre of Oxford St., London Harris Tweed (heavy tweed w/leather buttons on leather shanks)
> * Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD (a very underrated color)
> * R. Hanauer wool bow tie
> * Trafalgar belt
> * Bills Khakis
> * J Crew fair isle socks
> * Stafford 'Deacon' boots


 How do you keep your stafford deacons looking so pristine, I've tried reno, and pate de luxe wax but they only seem to stay looking that good for 2-3 wears unlike my better shoes. Are they just inherently higher maintenance, or do you have some secret?


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## gamma68

TropicalCyclone said:


> How do you keep your stafford deacons looking so pristine, I've tried reno, and pate de luxe wax but they only seem to stay looking that good for 2-3 wears unlike my better shoes. Are they just inherently higher maintenance, or do you have some secret?


Thanks. There's no secret. I just run my shoe brush over them after each wearing and put shoe trees in them. They haven't seen a lot of snow or muck, so that probably helps. If I get some dirt or salt on them I just use a slightly damp cotton cloth to wipe them off.


----------



## gamma68

* Manx tweed jacket
* Brooks Brothers OCBD
* Robert Talbott tie
* Vintage Ashear silk pocket square (Italy)
* Brighton belt
* Lands' End 'Year'rounder' pants
* Viyella wool socks
* Vintage Whitehouse & Hardy shell cordovan longwings

The shoes and everything above the belt was thrifted.


----------



## Bermuda

Seersucker today since it's 52 degrees. JFK vinyl


----------



## eagle2250

^^It's a nice look,
but seersucker in February(!)? :crazy:


----------



## Bermuda

Do you think the t shirt and jean masses care about rules from 100 years ago? Hilfiger tie today


----------



## eagle2250

Bermuda said:


> Do you think the t shirt and jean masses care about rules from 100 years ago? Hilfiger tie today


LOL, Perhaps not, but I still put my money on the bet that you were the only gent wearing seersucker that day!

PS: I do like your tie and shoe selections today and am left wondering as to the manufacturer of your khakis...they look substantial and well made. :icon_scratch:


----------



## sskim3

Weekend attire before the evening snowstorm.

Irish Tweed cap from Mucros
Proper Cloth flannel shirt
J Lindeburg Lambswool Sweater
LL Bean moleskin pants
LL Bean Duck Boots


----------



## Fading Fast

sskim3 said:


> Weekend attire before the evening snowstorm.
> 
> Irish Tweed cap from Mucros
> Proper Cloth flannel shirt
> J Lindeburg Lambswool Sweater
> LL Bean moleskin pants
> LL Bean Duck Boots


Nice, I love how you combine mainly/all new items for a trad look but in a contemporary, comfortable way. It's what I try to do but am less successful at.


----------



## Ivygrad71

Shorts for the first time in 2018! 82* and sunny! 
BB OCBD
Ralph L Polo shorts
Sperry Golds


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Nice, I love how you combine mainly/all new items for a trad look but in a contemporary, comfortable way. *It's what I try to do but am less successful at.*


No offense (I know, that always means, ok, I'm about to say something to offend you...), but to me there's a fine line here between being humble/self-depreciating and fishing for compliments. FF, you've never received anything on this forum except positive feedback on your posted outfits. You have a very specific, classic style aesthetic and you absolutely own it. I think that's pretty much the gist of all the feedback you've received here, so, at least from my perspective, there's no need to beat yourself down in order to praise the efforts of others.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> No offense (I know, that always means, ok, I'm about to say something to offend you...), but to me there's a fine line here between being humble/self-depreciating and fishing for compliments. FF, you've never received anything on this forum except positive feedback on your posted outfits. You have a very specific, classic style aesthetic and you absolutely own it. I think that's pretty much the gist of all the feedback you've received here, so, at least from my perspective, there's no need to beat yourself down in order to praise the efforts of others.


While I'll admit to having a low key and somewhat self-deprecating approach - I write sincerely. If you read my posts, I will point out things that I don't think work - or are off - in others' outfits, just, hopefully, in a respectful and thoughtful way. And I've highlighted (like my recent scarf) when I've gotten something pretty darn right. Hence, when I pay a compliment, like I did to sskim3, it is sincere *right down to the comparison I cited*.

What I said about sskim3's outfit was absolutely sincere in that I believe he shows, in his most recent post - and, more broadly, in all his post - a certain elan or personality that I haven't achieved (that one shot of his sweater, shirt and t-shirt collars all harmonizing in an interesting way is what prompted my comment). I am technically competent, avoid any of the big mistakes and have a general sense of what works and doesn't work for me, but I rarely have that spark - that je ne said quo - that sskim3 and others of his ilk seem to have almost always.

You'll note, I didn't say I fail, I said I am "less successful at," as that is what I truly believe. My outfits work, are pretty darn good on my best days (not so good on the off day), but they only infrequently hit that higher note that sskim3 and some others here hit regularly.

I appreciate and respect the feedback I've received at AAAC, which, as you note, has overall been very positive, but has also contained some incredibly helpful constructive criticism. To wit, I now don't have "granny" laces, (usually) line up my zipper, belt buckle and shirt buttons, am more focused on minor tailoring details and leave a "billow" when I tuck my shirts into my pants (and that is not a complete list of all that I have learned from AAAC comments on my outfits).

All that said, I will look to be more specific in my comments as that can usually reduce any not-accurate impressions I might leave. As a writer, I try to always be careful to know why every word / thought / impression is in something I write - I hope this long post explains that I applied that discipline to the post you noted.

And, yes, "no offense" is one of the world's greatest "opposite meaning" phrases.


----------



## gamma68

Apologies for the lousy lighting. It's overcast and old houses don't always come with stellar lighting.





* J Press 3/2 jacket
* Brooks Brothers ecru OCBD
* Vintage Drumohr cashmere sweater vest w/MOP buttons
* Daniel J. Devine English chancellor challis tie
* Austin Jeffers leather belt
* Vintage L.L. Bean tweed trousers (USA)
* Saks 5th Ave. cashmere argyle socks
* Vintage Allen Edmonds Scotch grain MacNeil gunboats


----------



## eagle2250

^^No worries about the lighting.
Gamma68, your rig today is flawless! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Ivygrad71

LLB ocbd, Brooks tie, JPress blazer...not seen the Bills M3 Khakis. Have a great day all!!


----------



## LeeLo

• BB blazer, end-on-end shirt
• Vintage A&S tie from BB
• Lands End year-rounder trews
• AE longwings


----------



## Bermuda

Listen when it's 67 degrees here in February I can pretend it's spring for a bit. Orvis Polo. Izod pants. Bass Kennedy loafers. RL Chaps corduroy blazer


----------



## TropicalCyclone

Gap Striped Harrington (not the most trad item out there)
Southern Tide Polo
J.Crew Madras Shorts
Alden LHS
Had to make a quick evening run for some pizza in 75 degree weather in the midwest during the middle of February.


----------



## Fading Fast

Well done, in particular, I love the way you worked the tennis sweater into the outfit so well.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Well done, in particular, I love the way you worked the tennis sweater into the outfit so well.


Thanks, I only wish the v neck were deeper so the tie were more visible.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, I only wish the v neck were deeper so the tie were more visible.


Funny thing is the original ones (or the pictures of ones I've seen from the '20s and '30s) all had very deep Vs - almost too deep. Yet, as you note, yours is on the shallow side. But still, quite a handsome sweater or is it a vest (I don't see its arms poking out from under the jacket sleeves)?


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Funny thing is the original ones (or the pictures of ones I've seen from the '20s and '30s) all had very deep Vs - almost too deep. Yet, as you note, yours is on the shallow side. But still, quite a handsome sweater or is it a vest (I don't see its arms poking out from under the jacket sleeves)?


Yes, I've noticed the deeper v necks on older sweaters. Although, I noticed in a photo from the "All Creatures Great and Small" series, the main character had a shallow v neck. I believe that program was set sometime in the 1930s-1950s?

Mine above is a Charles Tyrwhitt cotton sweater vest, made in Italy.


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean commander sweater. LL Bean khakis. Izod shoes. Manchester United English football


----------



## eagle2250

^^To my eyes, that sweater vest is what makes you rig so perfect today! Very versatile garment, for sure!


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean blackwatch shirt. Hilfiger tie


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Brothers shirt and tie


----------



## LeeLo

* Uniqlo jacket
* Gitman ppbd
* Ben Silver tie
* Bills Khakis
* AE Bradley's


----------



## Shaver

Fading Fast said:


> While I'll admit to having a low key and somewhat self-deprecating approach - I write sincerely. If you read my posts, I will point out things that I don't think work - or are off - in others' outfits, just, hopefully, in a respectful and thoughtful way. And I've highlighted (like my recent scarf) when I've gotten something pretty darn right. Hence, when I pay a compliment, like I did to sskim3, it is sincere *right down to the comparison I cited*.
> 
> What I said about sskim3's outfit was absolutely sincere in that I believe he shows, in his most recent post - and, more broadly, in all his post - a certain elan or personality that I haven't achieved (that one shot of his sweater, shirt and t-shirt collars all harmonizing in an interesting way is what prompted my comment). I am technically competent, avoid any of the big mistakes and have a general sense of what works and doesn't work for me, but I rarely have that spark - that je ne said quo - that sskim3 and others of his ilk seem to have almost always.
> 
> You'll note, I didn't say I fail, I said I am "less successful at," as that is what I truly believe. My outfits work, are pretty darn good on my best days (not so good on the off day), but they only infrequently hit that higher note that sskim3 and some others here hit regularly.
> 
> I appreciate and respect the feedback I've received at AAAC, which, as you note, has overall been very positive, but has also contained some incredibly helpful constructive criticism. To wit, I now don't have "granny" laces, (usually) line up my zipper, belt buckle and shirt buttons, am more focused on minor tailoring details and leave a "billow" when I tuck my shirts into my pants (and that is not a complete list of all that I have learned from AAAC comments on my outfits).
> 
> All that said, I will look to be more specific in my comments as that can usually reduce any not-accurate impressions I might leave. As a writer, I try to always be careful to know why every word / thought / impression is in something I write - I hope this long post explains that I applied that discipline to the post you noted.
> 
> And, yes, "no offense" is one of the world's greatest "opposite meaning" phrases.


Here I shall make FF blush but I am obliged to comment that he is among the most generous and even tempered of those members whose company we are fortunate enough to enjoy here on AAAC.


----------



## Fading Fast

Shaver said:


> Here I shall make FF blush but I am obliged to comment that he is among the most generous and even tempered of those members whose company we are fortunate enough to enjoy here on AAAC.


I am blushing - but your comments are much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Fading Fast

All looks good and this ⇧ is super outstanding (love the wide cuff).


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks shirt. Vineyard Vines George Washington University tie. Vintage photo of pipe smoking


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks shirt. Lands End blazer


----------



## LeeLo

Yesterday:



Today:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great rig
for today's outside air temps. Well done, Sir, both yesterday and today!


----------



## fred johnson

LeeLo said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


Very well done, both rigs.


----------



## LeeLo

eagle & fred, thank you very much :beer:


----------



## Bermuda

Iona Gaels MAAC basketball champions for the third straight year. LL Bean shirt


----------



## Dave

Since I'm roughly 30 lbs lighter than when I first started posting in this thread a few years back, I decided to show off another outfit after a long hiatus. I was at Barnes and Noble -- pardon the wrinkles; it was evening!

PRL tattersall button-down
Orvis dark wash jeans
Orvis shotshell buffalo leather belt
PRL argyle socks
vintage Sebago Campsides


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking comfortably casual today...nicely done, Dave. I have a cowhide version of the belt you wear, sold by Orvis perhaps a dozen years or so back. Suffering much wear, it has held up remarkably well. Hope your experience with the Bison hide version is as positive.


----------



## denace_mennis

I've been following this thread for awhile and figured I would participate now that my wardrobe has become a bit more trad.

J Press Blazer
Stafford OCBD
Brooks Brothers Makers Tie
Pocket square from The Tie Bar
J Crew Chinos
Allen Edmonds Waldens
Timex Weekender Watch























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bermuda

Stafford mesh button down. Colgate University Vineyard Vines tie


----------



## eagle2250

^^I like the tie, 
but I love the kicks!


----------



## Dave

Cockpit leather flight jacket
PRL tattersall button-down (same one as in my previous post on Saturday -- I'm kind of living out of a suitcase right now)
Orvis made-in-USA jeans
Orvis buffalo leather shotshell belt
Smartwool socks
LL Bean 8" boots


----------



## Marblehead77

Never posted in here before! My wife took me to Mohonk a couple months ago and I just came across this picture.
Press blazer
Bills trousers
LLB socks and sweater
Brooks ocbd


----------



## eagle2250

^^Bill's, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean and J. Press...
you have certainly incorporated the Brands that would seem to insure that you fit right in with the Trad community (LOL). Great picture...you are looking quite spiffy! Welcome to AAAC. :loveyou:


----------



## Bermuda

My brother worked at Mohonk a couple years


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Bill's, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean and J. Press...
> you have certainly incorporated the Brands that would seem to insure that you fit right in with the Trad community (LOL). Great picture...you are looking quite spiffy! Welcome to AAAC. :loveyou:


Ditto, welcome Marblehead77.

But have to also note, Eagle, great choice of an emoji.


----------



## denace_mennis

Today is a departure from my normal weekday wear as a recital requires business casual.

J. Press sack blazer
J. Crew chinos
Stafford OCBD
Allen Edmonds Kenwood
Tie is a silk/wool blend labeled as King's Road Shop
Shetland sweater by Mirell
And a Timex Weekender watch.






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marblehead77

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Bill's, Brooks Brothers, LL Bean and J. Press...
> you have certainly incorporated the Brands that would seem to insure that you fit right in with the Trad community (LOL). Great picture...you are looking quite spiffy! Welcome to AAAC. :loveyou:


Thanks!


----------



## Marblehead77

Bermuda said:


> My brother worked at Mohonk a couple years


Fantastic place.


----------



## Classic II

A few days ago.


----------



## FLMike

Classic, we’ve got nothing against neck tats here......unless you’re that guy from SF who keeps getting banned and reappearing under different names (and it appears that you’re not).


----------



## Classic II

FLMike said:


> Classic, we've got nothing against neck tats here......unless you're that guy from SF who keeps getting banned and reappearing under different names (and it appears that you're not).


I don't have any tattoos and changed the picture to prove that. I'm not from San Francisco either. :beer:


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks shirt. Joseph A Bank tie. Grey flannel pants. Iona Gaels watch. Beat Duke tonight


----------



## LeeLo

I was pretty pleased with the Liberty Bell shaped collar-roll I achieved this morning.


----------



## Oldsport

FLMike said:


> Classic, we've got nothing against neck tats here......unless you're that guy from SF who keeps getting banned and reappearing under different names (and it appears that you're not).


What was the person's original username?


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Brooks shirt. Joseph A Bank tie. Grey flannel pants. Iona Gaels watch. Beat Duke tonight


⇧ Like what you've done and am intrigued by the socks - can't tell from the pic exactly what they are, but being light in color and thick in texture they have a very classic Ivy look where you'd see white athletic socks with cordovan pennies and dark dress flannels.



LeeLo said:


> I was pretty pleased with the Liberty Bell shaped collar-roll I achieved this morning.


⇧ You should be, great Liberty Bell roll - our member OCBD would be proud of you. And I love the sport coat.


----------



## Dave

Maybe not the most trad ensemble, but hey . . .










With coat:


















PRL gingham button-down
Orvis jeans
Orvis shotshell belt
Dan Post Cowboy Certified socks (not visible)
Red Wing 1155 boots
Cockpit leather flight jacket

Maybe some will say my jacket is too dated-looking, too Top Gun-ish, etc., but hey, I've always liked leather flight jackets.


----------



## FLMike

Classic II said:


> I don't have any tattoos and changed the picture to prove that. I'm not from San Francisco either. :beer:


Roger that. Just assumed, because of the photoshopped/blacked out neck. Guess that's what I get for assuming!


----------



## FLMike

Oldsport said:


> What was the person's original username?


I can't recall at the moment. Had a really nasty attitude/temper, though.


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> I can't recall at the moment. Had a really nasty attitude/temper, though.


Are you thinking of YoungSoulRebel?



Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ You should be, great Liberty Bell roll - our member OCBD would be proud of you. And I love the sport coat.


Thanks FF!


----------



## Orsini

Dave said:


> Maybe not the most trad ensemble, but hey . . .


Gig-line.


----------



## Classic II

FLMike said:


> Roger that. Just assumed, because of the photoshopped/blacked out neck. Guess that's what I get for assuming!


No problem at all.


----------



## Bermuda

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Like what you've done and am intrigued by the socks - can't tell from the pic exactly what they are, but being light in color and thick in texture they have a very classic Ivy look where you'd see white athletic socks with cordovan pennies and dark dress flannels.
> Thanks I usually wear thick wool socks in winter. My pennies are a size bigger for this reason


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks white collar Oxford. LL Bean khakis


----------



## LeeLo

New (to me) Baird McNutt linen sport coat.


----------



## gamma68

* J Press 3/2 Harris Tweed
* Brooks Brothers OCBD and corduroys
* Trafalgar belt
* Briar leprechaun tie


----------



## Charles Dana

FLMike said:


> I can't recall at the moment. Had a really nasty attitude/temper, though.


That eccentric guy from San Francisco with the neck tats, nasty attitude and bad temper sure wasn't me!

I don't have any tattoos.


----------



## Fading Fast

Nice outfit, home and book. How is the book, worth a purchase?


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> Are you thinking of YoungSoulRebel?


Bingo.


----------



## FLMike

Charles Dana said:


> That eccentric guy from San Francisco with the neck tats, nasty attitude and bad temper sure wasn't me!
> 
> I don't have any tattoos.


Now that you mention it.....I knew there was something familiar about your posts.

We will require proof in the form of a neck picture. Only a clean neck shot, complete with a piece of paper with Charles Dana and today's date written on it, and held in front of the ink-free neck, will put you in the clear, buddy!

We're waiting.....


----------



## FLMike

Old school, through and through! Well done as usual, g.


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> New (to me) Baird McNutt linen sport coat.


I really like that sport coat, LeeLo. Perfect for down here.


----------



## Charles Dana

FLMike said:


> Now that you mention it.....I knew there was something familiar about your posts.
> 
> We will require proof in the form of a neck picture. Only a clean neck shot, complete with a piece of paper with Charles Dana and today's date written on it, and held in front of the ink-free neck, will put you in the clear, buddy!
> 
> We're waiting.....


Sorry, I can't post any photo now-I'm about to step out and go buy a turtleneck shirt. Just a coincidence, I assure you. I've had this errand in my day planner since last-oh, gee, quite some-yes, well-gotta run!


----------



## gamma68

FLMike said:


> Old school, through and through! Well done as usual, g.


Thank you, sir.



Fading Fast said:


> Nice outfit, home and book. How is the book, worth a purchase?


I really like this book. It presents a nice overview of the company history, beginning with the Maine Hunting Shoe. Loaded with photos of LLB gear through the years. Each chapter features a "signature" product, like the chamois shirt, Norwegian sweater, etc. It even has a section called "The Prep Connection" with text by L. Birnbach. Just keep in mind that it was produced by the company, so expect a biased take.

My photo may not make this clear, but the book cover is meant to represent (in appearance and hand) the LLB canvas tote bag. Very clever.

I was lucky to find my copy in a used book store. Definitely worth seeking out.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thank you, sir.
> 
> I really like this book. It presents a nice overview of the company history, beginning with the Maine Hunting Shoe. Loaded with photos of LLB gear through the years. Each chapter features a "signature" product, like the chamois shirt, Norwegian sweater, etc. It even has a section called "The Prep Connection" with text by L. Birnbach. Just keep in mind that it was produced by the company, so expect a biased take.
> 
> My photo may not make this clear, but the book cover is meant to represent (in appearance and hand) the LLB canvas tote bag. Very clever.
> 
> I was lucky to find my copy in a used book store. Definitely worth seeking out.


Thank you. I just ordered a copy for from Amazon - seems like a good read and good addition to my sartorial-book "library."


----------



## Bermuda

Fading Fast said:


> Nice outfit, home and book. How is the book, worth a purchase?


Yes great book for any Bean fan


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean shirt and tie. Maple weekend with my LL Bean coat on


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Yes great book for any Bean fan


Thank you. It arrives tomorrow - very excited.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thank you, sir.
> 
> I really like this book. It presents a nice overview of the company history, beginning with the Maine Hunting Shoe. Loaded with photos of LLB gear through the years. Each chapter features a "signature" product, like the chamois shirt, Norwegian sweater, etc. It even has a section called "The Prep Connection" with text by L. Birnbach. Just keep in mind that it was produced by the company, so expect a biased take.
> 
> My photo may not make this clear, but the book cover is meant to represent (in appearance and hand) the LLB canvas tote bag. Very clever.
> 
> I was lucky to find my copy in a used book store. Definitely worth seeking out.





Bermuda said:


> Yes great book for any Bean fan


Look at who arrived a day early:









Just flipped through it - looks great - thanks for the recommendation guys.


----------



## eagle2250

"Guaranteed to Last," endorsed/recommended by no less than four AAAC members who I have grown to greatly respect....I am so tempted to add a copy to my library.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> "Guaranteed to Last," endorsed/recommended by no less than four AAAC members who I have grown to greatly respect....I am so tempted to add a copy to my library.


Again, I haven't yet read it, but just flipping through it, I'm excited. For ~$20, I'd say it looks well worth it and go for it.


----------



## Pentheos

What country was that book made in?


----------



## Fading Fast

Pentheos said:


> What country was that book made in?


A New York publishing company, but printed in China.


----------



## eagle2250

^^And once again, gamma68, you have nailed the look. Well done, sir!


----------



## Orsini

I'm not Trad, but this looks good to me.


----------



## Bermuda

J Press ocbd. Brooks tie. LL Bean khakis. Dockers shoes


----------



## Bermuda

J Press flap pocket Ocbd. Ralph Lauren chaps tie. Orvis corduroys. Izod shoes


----------



## gamma68

* Brooks Brothers 3/2 tweed jacket, OCBD, wool argyle sweater
* Trafalgar belt
* Vintage J Press corduroys
* Gold Toe argyle socks
* Eastland tassel loafers


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean shirt. Vineyard Vines tie. LL Bean khakis. Walmart 25$ bucks


----------



## denace_mennis

J. Press Blazer
BB Makers Flannels
Stafford OCBD
BB Makers Tie
LE Belt
Vintage Longwings by American Gentleman
Timex Weekender

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68

* Vintage Brooks Brothers '346' 3/2 sack suit (USA-made, pre-outlet)
* BB belt and 'Gatsby' OCBD
* Turnbull & Asser silk tie
* Unbranded silk pocket square
* OTC cotton argyle socks
* Johnston & Murphy wingtips
* Vintage London Fog lined balmacaan


----------



## Odradek

Thrifted Burton 3 piece suit.
Thrifted Dege & Skinner tie.
Herring Langdale boots (made by Cheaney).
Need a polish.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Bermuda

Hilfiger shirt. Joseph A Bank tie


----------



## LeeLo

First Madras Monday of the year. Hope everyone had a nice holiday weekend.


----------



## gamma68

From Easter Sunday:


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> From Easter Sunday:


Gamma, on my screen, none of your pictures are coming up - instead, I'm seeing a small circle with a dash in the middle (clicking on it does nothing). This started happening to your pics two posts ago.

I am seeing other members' pics without an issue.

Is anyone else having this issue with Gamma's pics?


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, on my screen, none of your pictures are coming up - instead, I'm seeing a small circle with a dash in the middle (clicking on it does nothing). This started happening to your pics two posts ago.
> 
> I am seeing other members' pics without an issue.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue with Gamma's pics?


Same issue


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, on my screen, none of your pictures are coming up - instead, I'm seeing a small circle with a dash in the middle (clicking on it does nothing). This started happening to your pics two posts ago.
> 
> I am seeing other members' pics without an issue.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue with Gamma's pics?


The cable company I'm contracted with offered free web space, which is where I stored my photos ... until the service was eliminated on April 1. So none of my posts prior to that date will display images. I downloaded everything to my computer prior to the cutoff date.

Now, I'm using Google Photos to store images. For my posts since April 1, the images display fine using the Google Chrome browser on my laptop and the Safari browser on my phone.

If others are having problems seeing my photos, I'll have to find another solution.


----------



## gamma68

OK, let's try this again. Easter Sunday:


----------



## Fading Fast

Gamma, pictures showing up perfectly for your spot-on Easter outfit. You had Easter covered with the tie and shirt and then took it up a notch with the socks and shoes.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Gamma, on my screen, none of your pictures are coming up - instead, I'm seeing a small circle with a dash in the middle (clicking on it does nothing). This started happening to your pics two posts ago.
> 
> I am seeing other members' pics without an issue.
> 
> Is anyone else having this issue with Gamma's pics?





DCR said:


> Same issue


I cannot see them either.


----------



## Bermuda

Dockers tweed hat. Hilfiger linen tie. LL Bean khakis


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Orsini

gamma68 said:


> OK, let's try this again. Easter Sunday:
> 
> View attachment 21125
> 
> View attachment 21126
> 
> View attachment 21130
> 
> View attachment 21128


I don't think I would wear those shoes and socks to church. Too cheery.


----------



## gamma68

Orsini said:


> I don't think I would wear those shoes and socks to church. Too cheery.


Didn't go to church, although I think you'd agree that it beats most of what men wear to church these days.

I wore that rig to a family gathering.


----------



## DCR

Orsini said:


> I don't think I would wear those shoes and socks to church. Too cheery.


 Easter is the cheeriest holiday in the Christian faith.


----------



## Bermuda

Ralph Lauren herringbone shirt. Brooks brothers tie


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Sweater. Orvis khakis. Brooks leather boat shoes


----------



## LeeLo

Today I busted out a new (to me) BB gingham shirt. Wish it had more collar-roll but the pattern is the perfect medium-sized scale. What do y'all think?




Bonus shot - typical #menswear pose


----------



## DCR

I think a solid navy blazer would pair better with the shirt. The houndstooth pattern seems a bit jarring.


----------



## eagle2250

I agree with member Leelo on the shirt assessment and with member DCR on the navy blazer recommendation.


----------



## Bermuda

O connells plaid flannel. Brooks brothers argyle and Sutherland sweater. Izod khakis


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks shirt. England three lions rugby tie


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Brooks shirt. England three lions rugby tie


Cool tie.


----------



## carrda04

Bermuda said:


> Brooks shirt. England three lions rugby tie


That is a very, very excellent tie.


----------



## Bermuda

Thomas Frederick tie off eBay he has a lot of other great ones


----------



## Bermuda

Manchester United repp tie with the pink Oxford today


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## DCR

details on the sportcoat OCBD?


----------



## oxford cloth button down

DCR - It is a vintage Varsity Town's Madisionaire. I did a little post about it.

https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2017/12/madison-avenue-main-street-ivy/


----------



## DCR

oxford cloth button down said:


> DCR - It is a vintage Varsity Town's Madisionaire. I did a little post about it.
> 
> https://oxfordclothbuttondown.com/2017/12/madison-avenue-main-street-ivy/


Thanks, I've been looking for something similar on ebay for a while now.


----------



## LeeLo

DCR said:


> I think a solid navy blazer would pair better with the shirt. The houndstooth pattern seems a bit jarring.


I see your point. Trying to break up the monotony of wearing the navy blazer all the time. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## LeeLo

What I wore today:



Madras from Monday:


----------



## FLMike

Great looks, Leelo!


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean Nantucket red Oxford. Stafford corduroy blazer with elbow patches action shot. Available now at JCPenney for only 40$


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, sir. It appears you got a real good deal on that corduroy jacket! The suede patches set the jacket off quite handsomely.


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> Great looks, Leelo!


Thanks, FLMike!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## LeeLo

What I wore to a fundraiser on Saturday:





Today (Madras Monday):


----------



## Fading Fast

Leelo, the light-grey sack suit (nice shoulders), white OCBD (good collar roll), black knit tie, simple silver tie bar and white pocket square is one of my favorite timeless looks and one you executed flawlessly.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Leelo, the light-grey sack suit (nice shoulders), white OCBD (good collar roll), black knit tie, simple silver tie bar and white pocket square is one of my favorite timeless looks and one you executed flawlessly.


I thought the navy knit tie worked well also.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> I thought the navy knit tie worked well also.


Hopefully, it's the monitor and not my eyeballs. Either - black or navy - work well with that construct.


----------



## LeeLo

Thank you, fellas. It's a navy tie. A very dark one at that, so I don't hold it against you FF.


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean commander wool sweater vest. Izod chinos. Walmart bucks


----------



## eagle2250

Bermuda said:


> LL Bean commander wool sweater vest. Izod chinos. Walmart bucks


Very nice...you wear that sweater vest well! :beer:


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo ⇧ great outfit. I love the texture of the tie and those shoes. Also, wonderful patch pockets on the sport coat.


----------



## Bermuda

Orvis polo. Stafford Harris tweed. Brooks khakis


----------



## Bermuda

Ralph Lauren Polo. Botany 500 vintage 1960s herringbone tweed. LL Bean chinos. Walmart bucks


----------



## Bermuda

Tennis sweater purchased on Amazon


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Orvis polo. Stafford Harris tweed. Brooks khakis





Bermuda said:


> Ralph Lauren Polo. Botany 500 vintage 1960s herringbone tweed. LL Bean chinos. Walmart bucks





Bermuda said:


> Tennis sweater purchased on Amazon


You and I take a similar approach in that I mix more and less expensive brands all the time. While I don't have any JC Penny items (no store near me in NYC), I have Old Navy, Gap, J.Crew Factory and similar items mixed in with my nicer Brooks, Polo, etc. stuff.

Done well - you do it well - it is a good way to expand the wardrobe affordably. Also, sometimes, the lower-priced brands surprise you and offer something of very good quality / decent quality that looks great and holds up well. Old Navy has surprised me with some incredibly durable chinos and shirts.

I love your Stafford Harris Tweed and those Walmart bucks look great. I have a pair of Old Navy "old school" sneakers that cost $13 (or about that new from Old Navy) that have held up well for several years now and have generated many unsolicited compliments - wish I had bought a second pair.


----------



## wacolo

A couple of quick shots heading out today. 
Gant Collegiate blazer
BB USA OCBD
JAB red label tie
Majer trou
J&M USA Aristocraft


----------



## Bermuda

Fading Fast said:


> You and I take a similar approach in that I mix more and less expensive brands all the time. While I don't have any JC Penny items (no store near me in NYC), I have Old Navy, Gap, J.Crew Factory and similar items mixed in with my nicer Brooks, Polo, etc. stuff.
> 
> Done well - you do it well - it is a good way to expand the wardrobe affordably. Also, sometimes, the lower-priced brands surprise you and offer something of very good quality / decent quality that looks great and holds up well. Old Navy has surprised me with some incredibly durable chinos and shirts.
> 
> I love your Stafford Harris Tweed and those Walmart bucks look great. I have a pair of Old Navy "old school" sneakers that cost $13 (or about that new from Old Navy) that have held up well for several years now and have generated many unsolicited compliments - wish I had bought a second pair.


Thanks! The Walmart bucks always receive compliments. Honestly JC Penney was 100$ for the tweed. The only tweed they carry now is a Donegal tweed topcoat however. I recommend the Stafford seersucker which they're selling now . Very nice quality and I believe it was 50$. I am on a high school teacher/ community college tutor salary here. However I was involved with EBay for several years (it's my twelfth year of teaching) and have acquired a wide array of all the top traditional brands as well


----------



## LeeLo

Another Monday, another madras tie.


----------



## FLMike

^Madras Monday. I like it!


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> ^Madras Monday. I like it!


Gotta keep the streak going! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaver

gamma68 said:


>


Lovely! A man needs a Trench.

If I may be so bold, I find that wearing the buckle aligned with the left hand vertical row of buttons, so the tail of the belt is tucked away to the side, provides the most aesthetically satisfying effect.


----------



## Patrick06790

In action at Salisbury School earlier this week. SS is a boy's prep school, and they are reviving "The Cupola," the school paper. My first suggestion was a poll on the proper pronunciation of "cupola."


----------



## LeeLo

Unlined tan weejuns and nice example of collar-roll from the new BB ocbd.


----------



## gamma68

Shaver said:


> Lovely! A man needs a Trench.
> 
> If I may be so bold, I find that wearing the buckle aligned with the left hand vertical row of buttons, so the tail of the belt is tucked away to the side, provides the most aesthetically satisfying effect.


Thank you. I'll give that buckle alignment a try next time.


----------



## eagle2250

It appears we have three pounds forced into a two pound sack I may be coming to the point where I cut back on the resistance exercise routines(that's my story and I'm sticking to it!)...or perhaps give up on eating altogether! LOL.


----------



## LeeLo

^ Looking good, eagle!

Madras Monday. Who's wearing their madras today?


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> It appears we have three pounds forced into a two pound sack I may be coming to the point where I cut back on the resistance exercise routines(that's my story and I'm sticking to it!)...or perhaps give up on eating altogether! LOL.
> View attachment 21542


As we all fight our body's desire to "grow" as we leave our twenties, I'd say you have done a great job fighting the fight - it looks like you are in great shape.

That said, I'd agree that the jacket could be let out a very small amount. My other two quibbles (since that's what we do here) are that I'm not seeing any shirt sleeve and the pants look a bit long. But I only noticed all that after taking in your very nice looking kitchen.



LeeLo said:


> ^ Looking good, eagle!
> 
> Madras Monday. Who's wearing their madras today?


Nice, simply nice.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks to LeeLo and Fading Fast for the kind words. I will certainly take all suggestions for improvement to heart and shoot for better results in the future. In retrospect, I think pairing the BB Clarks Advantage summer weight chinos with the blazer may have been a mistake. I should have stuck with the wool gabs, but the chinos sounded more comfortable.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Thanks to LeeLo and Fading Fast for the kind words. I will certainly take all suggestions for improvement to heart and shoot for better results in the future. In retrospect, I think pairing the BB Clarks Advantage summer weight chinos with the blazer may have been a mistake. I should have stuck with the wool gabs, but the chinos sounded more comfortable.


I like the chinos with the blazer - a smart casual look - just think the chinos a touch long.


----------



## Cassadine

eagle2250 said:


> It appears we have three pounds forced into a two pound sack I may be coming to the point where I cut back on the resistance exercise routines(that's my story and I'm sticking to it!)...or perhaps give up on eating altogether! LOL.
> View attachment 21542


Every man should own a tie with that color pattern and stripes. I think I purchased mine, in my youth, in New Jersey, from Bamberger's--before Macy's inhaled it into its corporate oeuvre.


----------



## Cassadine

LeeLo said:


> Today I busted out a new (to me) BB gingham shirt. Wish it had more collar-roll but the pattern is the perfect medium-sized scale. What do y'all think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonus shot - typical #menswear pose


Agree with you on the collar roll. Very nice shirt. The roll, however, "just" misses.


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean Oxford. Colgate University Vineyard Vines tie. Donegal tweed jacket with elbow patches


----------



## Fading Fast

Cassadine said:


> Every man should own a tie with that color pattern and stripes. I think I purchased mine, in my youth, in New Jersey, from Bamberger's--before Macy's inhaled it into its corporate oeuvre.


Having grown up in NJ, I remember Bambergers well. I applied for a job during college there and at Sterns department store, but went with Sterns as they offered more hours.

Bambergers, in my very distant and less-educated-about-clothing-back-then opinion, was a nicer store with better quality merchandise than either Macy's or Sterns. That time - and its mergers - was the beginning of the long slide to mediocrity and sameness of the great American department stores.

And relevant to nothing, my first car was stolen out of Bambergers' Menlo Park Mall store's parking lot. One of the oddest feeling in the world is walking out to the parking lot to get into your car - knowing exactly where you parked - and seeing that your car isn't there.


----------



## Cassadine

Fading Fast said:


> Having grown up in NJ, I remember Bambergers well. I applied for a job during college there and at Sterns department store, but went with Sterns as they offered more hours.
> 
> Bambergers, in my very distant and less-educated-about-clothing-back-then opinion, was a nicer store with better quality merchandise than either Macy's or Sterns. That time - and its mergers - was the beginning of the long slide to mediocrity and sameness of the great American department stores.
> 
> And relevant to nothing, my first car was stolen out of Bambergers' Menlo Park Mall store's parking lot. One of the oddest feeling in the world is walking out to the parking lot to get into your car - knowing exactly where you parked - and seeing that your car isn't there.


Sorry for smiling at the car story--Garden State tales of lunacy. My first car was a 74 Chevy Vega, and I couldn't have paid anyone to steal that bucket, with it's Pepsi can aluminum engine. Agreed on Bambergers and the corporate mergers. Ever visit Alexander's in Paramus?


----------



## Fading Fast

Cassadine said:


> Sorry for smiling at the car story--Garden State tales of lunacy. My first car was a 74 Chevy Vega, and I couldn't have paid anyone to steal that bucket, with it's Pepsi can aluminum engine. Agreed on Bambergers and the corporate mergers. Ever visit Alexander's in Paramus?


What's funny is that the car that was stolen cost me ~$1500 in '80 and was a 14 year old Chevy Impala - a neat car, but hardly one worth stealing.

And yes on Alexander's. I'm sure you remember the NJ joke about the origin of the world "Paramus," which is that it was Indian for "mall" owing to the silly number of malls in that concentrated area.


----------



## Bermuda

Stafford Oxford and tie


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That is a great looking tie, my friend. I love emblematic ties!


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo

Uniqlo Linen sportcoat
BB ppbd, belt and OTC socks
Robert Talbott knit tie (extra crunchy)
Kent Wang tie bar
LE yearrounders
AE graysons


----------



## denace_mennis

Today we had a high of 91 where I'm at. And as my semester ended and I have nothing to do, I'm wearing shorts today.
The shorts are Dockers
Land End belt
AE Walden loafers
Pique polo from J. Crew
Timex Weekender watch with a blue/white strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

denace_mennis said:


> Today we had a high of 91 where I'm at. And as my semester ended and I have nothing to do, I'm wearing shorts today.
> The shorts are Dockers
> Land End belt
> AE Walden loafers
> Pique polo from J. Crew
> Timex Weekender watch with a blue/white strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice preppy look. You'd be hard-pressed to find a student with his shirt even tucked in these days. Good for you.


----------



## denace_mennis

FLMike said:


> Nice preppy look. You'd be hard-pressed to find a student with his shirt even tucked in these days. Good for you.


Thanks. Unfortunately tucked in shirts are becoming increasingly uncommon with my professors as well.


----------



## LeeLo

Nice casual rig, Denace!

Madras Monday:


----------



## Cassadine

LeeLo said:


>


Tough to beat that classic look. You could've worn that 30 years ago, 20 years ago, or 30 years from now, and still be right as rain


----------



## LeeLo

Cassadine said:


> Tough to beat that classic look. You could've worn that 30 years ago, 20 years ago, or 30 years from now, and still be right as rain


Thank you, Cassadine. You're far too kind!

Your comments illustrate why I'm so fond of the trad aesthetic - it never goes out of style.


----------



## Cassadine

LeeLo said:


> Thank you, Cassadine. You're far too kind!
> 
> Your comments illustrate why I'm so fond of the trad aesthetic - it never goes out of style.


Your welcome. My precise sentiments on timeless style.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few pics from the past few weeks.


----------



## LeeLo

Spent the past weekend in Savannah. Wore a lot of seersucker, linen, and madras:


----------



## FLMike

^Great pics, thanks for sharing. Love that town.


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> ...


All great trad outfits, but this one ⇧ rocks. I love every single Ivy thing about it. Way to wear grey pants with white bucks - even though it wasn't offered, you get extra credit for that combo.


----------



## Cassadine

LeeLo said:


> Spent the past weekend in Savannah. Wore a lot of seersucker, linen, and madras:


All very nice. The seersucker jacket combo is especially noteworthy.


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike, FadingFast, & Cassadine - thank you, fellas!


----------



## Fading Fast

Damp cool day in the Big Apple:

Rain Jacket: LL Bean
OCBD: Brooks Brothers (Red Fleece)
Chinos: J.Crew
Socks: Wigwam Cypress
Boots: Sperry (for J.Crew)


----------



## LeeLo

The first outing of the vintage BB wash 'n wear poplin suit. I originally thought it was tan, but now I'm leaning towards olive.


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> The first outing of the vintage BB wash 'n wear poplin suit. I originally thought it was tan, but now I'm leaning towards olive.


My screen leans toward olive (which is a great color for these suits), but either way, that is an outstanding suit / outstanding outfit with the perfect shirt, tie and shoes for it (love the shoes with it).


----------



## denace_mennis

It was a rather glum day so I decided to brighten it with a madras tie.








Tie is by Robert Talbott
Sack blazer from J Press
Land End Chinos with close to a 2" cuff
Lands End navy belt
American Gentleman Longwings
Stafford OCBD
Timex Weekender watch
And to top it off, my Ray Band glasses

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hebrew Barrister

denace_mennis said:


> It was a rather glum day so I decided to brighten it with a madras tie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie is by Robert Talbott
> Sack blazer from J Press
> Land End Chinos with close to a 2" cuff
> Lands End navy belt
> American Gentleman Longwings
> Stafford OCBD
> Timex Weekender watch
> And to top it off, my Ray Band glasses
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like you leaped off a page in Take Ivy. Nice!


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> My screen leans toward olive (which is a great color for these suits), but either way, that is an outstanding suit / outstanding outfit with the perfect shirt, tie and shoes for it (love the shoes with it).


Thank you, FF! I'd like a pair of brown Park Aves for it. Now that I have the suit I realize all of my brown lace-ups lean more towards the rugged Fall end of the spectrum.

And denace_mennis is sporting a top-notch look as always!


----------



## LeeLo

More Madras Monday





This tie is a little wide and long, but the madras is so great that I don't mind.


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Thank you, FF! I'd like a pair of brown Park Aves for it. Now that I have the suit I realize all of my brown lace-ups lean more towards the rugged Fall end of the spectrum.
> 
> And denace_mennis is sporting a top-notch look as always!


What you suggest footwear-wise would work well, but I also like - heresy or not - cordovan penny loafers with those suits. In some higher-math of the clothing world, the casualness of the suit is equalled by the casualness of the pennies in a aesthetically accumulating way.

I worked on Wall Street in the '80s when those suits were very popular and many very Ivy / Trad dressers wore them with pennies. A few also wore them with bucks, but being a young guy at the time, that was one step too far for me - but I liked the look. I did sport pennys with mine though.


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> What you suggest footwear-wise would work well, but I also like - heresy or not - cordovan penny loafers with those suits. In some higher-math of the clothing world, the casualness of the suit is equalled by the casualness of the pennies in a aesthetically accumulating way.
> 
> I worked on Wall Street in the '80s when those suits were very popular and many very Ivy / Trad dressers wore them with pennies. A few also wore them with bucks, but being a young guy at the time, that was one step too far for me - but I liked the look. I did sport pennys with mine though.


I'm with you on the cordovan penny loafers. Burgundy/brown calfskin would work too. Loafers look fine to my eye with Summer suits for the same reason you stated above.


----------



## FLMike

LeeLo said:


> I'm with you on the cordovan penny loafers. Burgundy/brown calfskin would work too. Loafers look fine to my eye with Summer suits for the same reason you stated above.


Color 8 tassels are my go-to pairing with a poplin summer suit.


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> Color 8 tassels are my go-to pairing with a poplin summer suit.


I forgot about tassels! Those are an excellent choice as well.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## ran23

Nice older 6 volt.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I like the shirt and the Bug! :icon_aportnoy:


----------



## denace_mennis

More preppy than trad today.
About to play mini golf with the little brother.








BB Red Fleece popover
Dockers shorts
Sebago Crest Docksides
Timex Weekender watch
And unseen is a white Kiel Jame Patrick for Brooks Brothers braided belt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldsport

"More preppy than trad today."

Not sure why you say that...

I grew up in Pottstown! Pottsgrove High School.


----------



## denace_mennis

Oldsport said:


> "More preppy than trad today."
> 
> Not sure why you say that...
> 
> I grew up in Pottstown! Pottsgrove High School.


That's amazing. I went to Pottsgrove as well!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Today (Madras Monday) and a few from the past week:


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo

Happy National Seersucker Day!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Jeez Louise...
it must be an age thing...National Seersucker Day 2018 blew right by me this year!  However, Leelo, my friend, you are looking splendid today! :happy:


----------



## vonSuess

It's a seersucker suit for me today. I've spent most of the day in the Federal Courthouse but haven't seen others... 

Hans


----------



## FLMike

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise...
> it must be an age thing...National Seersucker Day 2018 blew right by me this year!  However, Leelo, my friend, you are looking splendid today! :happy:


I don't think it was an age thing. I missed it too. Wish I'd known. We could have been the only three gents representing the great state of Florida with our seersucker....not that LeeLo needed any help representing!


----------



## ran23

It's late in the day, 80 outside, and I put on my blue stripe seersucker trousers with a Navy polo.


----------



## Billax

There is a nice thread on the Curriculum with several posters showing off their Seersucker outfits today:


----------



## FLMike

^Spectacular! Great to see you....thanks for sharing.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax, your rig is pleasing to the eye and inspirational to the rest of us, for sure! Thanks for sharing those pics.


----------



## LeeLo

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Jeez Louise...
> 
> it must be an age thing...National Seersucker Day 2018 blew right by me this year! However, Leelo, my friend, you are looking splendid today!





FLMike said:


> I don't think it was an age thing. I missed it too. Wish I'd known. We could have been the only three gents representing the great state of Florida with our seersucker....not that LeeLo needed any help representing!


Thank you, fellas! You are far too kind. Next year I'll try to post the letter from the Senate after they've announced the official date so you have a heads up.

^ And our man Billax is over here looking as sharp as ever!


----------



## denace_mennis

Today I attend my neighbor's wedding.
Since it's summer and a bit casual, I opted for reds from Brickman's today.









J Press Blazer
BB OCBD
BB Belt
AE Walden's (worn sockless)
Pants from Brickman's
Bow tie and PS by Original Penguin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

^Very well done Denace.


----------



## denace_mennis

Thank you!


----------



## Orsini

Billax said:


> There is a nice thread on the Curriculum with several posters showing off their Seersucker outfits today:


Very nice but don't wear it to an Italian restaurant.


----------



## LeeLo

FLMike said:


> ^Very well done Denace.


+1 Nice reds, Denace


----------



## LeeLo

Madras Monday - keep it rollin'


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Madras Monday - keep it rollin'


Great colors in that tie.


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> Great colors in that tie.


Thanks, FF!


----------



## LeeLo

Madras Monday (yesterday)


The uniform:


Linen jacket:


Linen jacket part deux:


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A couple casual looks. We have had no AC for the last month at work. The struggle is real.


----------



## TropicalCyclone

So apparently I left a tab open and this never got posted. This was from March before it got this warm. 

BB#1 Repp
Southwick blazer 
Spier & Mackay OCBD


----------



## denace_mennis

Today:
Polo from J Crew
Chinos from J Crew
Sebago Creat Docksides
Timex Watch
Surly Sperm Whale Belt from Country Club Prep

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oxford cloth button down

No tie, but the air conditioning in my office is fixed!


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> No tie, but the air conditioning in my office is fixed!


Simple, classic, well done.


----------



## ran23

Red stripe??


----------



## oxford cloth button down

ran23 said:


> Red stripe??


Yes with a flap pocket from Michael Spencer.

Fading Fast - Thank you!


----------



## LeeLo

Today:



Yesterday (Madras Monday):


----------



## LeeLo

Newly thrifted foulard tie from Rooster


----------



## denace_mennis

It maybe around 95 degrees today, but I have work and am unable to wear shorts. However, I got these pants back from my alterations tailor the other day and I figured I'd wear them out of the house today.

Pants were made for the Princeton University Store, I got them through TweedyDon
Yellow OCBD from J. Crew
White bucks by Bass
Belt by Kiel James Patrick for Brooks Brothers
Timex Weekender watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

My humble contribution for madras Monday.


----------



## LeeLo

Dannyboy005 said:


> View attachment 22763
> View attachment 22764
> 
> 
> My humble contribution for madras Monday.


A great contribution, if I do say so myself. Love the Gitman Bros madras.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Dannyboy005

LeeLo said:


> A great contribution, if I do say so myself. Love the Gitman Bros madras.


Thanks for the kind words LeeLo. It is a lovely shirt indeed.


----------



## Dannyboy005

LeeLo said:


>


LeeLo, kudos to you for carrying this thread through the off season with such a high standard. Your posts are reminiscent of fellow member Ensiferous, but certainly with your own unique approach.

Razor sharp ensemble here as always. Love the tie and AE Bradleys - a nice change of pace from the usual loafers.


----------



## LeeLo

Dannyboy005 said:


> LeeLo, kudos to you for carrying this thread through the off season with such a high standard. Your posts are reminiscent of fellow member Ensiferous, but certainly with your own unique approach.
> 
> Razor sharp ensemble here as always. Love the tie and AE Bradleys - a nice change of pace from the usual loafers.


Thanks, Dannyboy005. That's very nice of you to say that. That's actually the second time I've heard that comparison recently. It's taken as a high compliment of course, as I've always admired Ensiferous' style and remarkable wardrobe.

I know the Summer can be a time when the forum slows down so I thought it would be fun to try something different like "Madras Monday." I have no idea if it was an established thing before but I'm rolling with it! Gives me a good excuse to post something on a regular basis too.

The Bradleys are a great pair of shoes that I don't wear nearly as much as I should. The pebble-grain might lean more towards a Fall/Winter aesthetic, but I think they can pull double-duty and see some action every once in a while during the Spring/Summer too.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Still around wearing clothes.


----------



## FLMike

oxford cloth button down said:


> Still around wearing clothes.


And doing it very well, as usual.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> And doing it very well, as usual.


Agreed and even employing turtles.


----------



## FLMike

Fading Fast said:


> Agreed and even employing turtles.


Well, turtles need to work, too.


----------



## Charles Dana

oxford cloth button down said:


> Still around wearing clothes.


The alternative could be somewhat awkward. At least around your workplace.


----------



## Dave

Land's End chambray button-down
Bill's Khakis (classic fit)
Orvis shotshell belt
Timex weekender
PRL socks
vintage Sebago Campside blucher mocs

I know some of you will be horrified that I wore socks with blucher mocs in the summer, but as I've said on here before, I've never liked the way they look without socks. I don't like the way they look with shorts either, though, so don't worry -- I would never wear the combination of shorts, socks, and blucher mocs!


----------



## Dannyboy005

Dave said:


> Land's End chambray button-down
> Bill's Khakis (classic fit)
> Orvis shotshell belt
> Timex weekender
> PRL socks
> vintage Sebago Campside blucher mocs
> 
> I know some of you will be horrified that I wore socks with blucher mocs in the summer, but as I've said on here before, I've never liked the way they look without socks. I don't like the way they look with shorts either, though, so don't worry -- I would never wear the combination of shorts, socks, and blucher mocs!


Any rig with blucher mocs gets my vote. Definitely one of the most versatile shoe styles IMO. You might want to consider wearing some socks in a brighter shade for the summer.


----------



## LeeLo

Today:



Over the weekend:


----------



## Orsini

Gig-line


----------



## eagle2250

^^....
and unless my eyes deceive me, very nicely done! Sign that man up!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Just for fun.

FF & FLMike - Thank you for the comments and the laughs!!


----------



## LeeLo

Orsini said:


> Gig-line





eagle2250 said:


> ^^....
> and unless my eyes deceive me, very nicely done! Sign that man up!


Haha thanks, guys. A straight gig-line is one of the many things I learned from this forum.


----------



## Orsini

Sorry, but these days I specialize in carping over minor details. My guardian beat that into my head.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

At the office in the reviled (by me) business casual mode, I am wearing, from the ground up, thirty year old BB cordovan LHS, navy Pantherella merino socks, Orvis plain front ultimate khakis with 1 3/4” cuffs, a navy wool surcingle belt, and a pink and white striped short sleeved button down from Orvis. I have my trusty Hunter & Coggins navy blazer at the ready. Invisible to the world but important to me is a pair of Tiger Mountain plaid boxers. If the last bit offends, remember that my name my name, Tim, is TMI spelled wrong.


----------



## Orsini

In the service, it is drummed in by shrieking drill sergeants. That stuff sticks forever. I have no trouble remembering the serial number on my M-14 rifle from 40+ years ago.


----------



## eagle2250

Orsini said:


> In the service, it is drummed in by shrieking drill sergeants. That stuff sticks forever. I have no trouble remembering the serial number on my M-14 rifle from 40+ years ago.


Jeez Louise, what a relief....perhaps it was subliminal messaging on the part of those drill sergeants, but I've always thought it was "my Momma and Papa" that beat the need for a perfectly straight gig line into my psyche! LOL


----------



## Orsini

eagle2250 said:


> Jeez Louise, what a relief....perhaps it was subliminal messaging on the part of those drill sergeants, but I've always thought it was "my Momma and Papa" that beat the need for a perfectly straight gig line into my psyche! LOL


My guardian (eldest brother) and his wife took care of some other things.


----------



## LeeLo

Lucido said:


> Thoughts? It's certainly more comfortable when sitting down.
> 
> I had a pair of khakis once with a little loop through which you passed the pin of the buckle to keep the gig-line in place all day. I must ask Luxire to add one to my next pair of trousers.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of what Caustic Man is doing there. I'm a fan of his style overall but this specific look with the buckle intentionally out of place is not really my thing.


----------



## LeeLo

Yesterday:


Monday:


----------



## Dannyboy005

Same Gitman madras as my last post, except today I decided to tuck it into some LE chinos with a navy surcingle belt. And no that's not a big guitar.


----------



## FLMike

That’s a good looking madras, dannyboy.


----------



## Dannyboy005

FLMike said:


> That's a good looking madras, dannyboy.


Thanks FL.


----------



## eagle2250

Dannyboy005 said:


> Same Gitman madras as my last post, except today I decided to tuck it into some LE chinos with a navy surcingle belt. And no that's not a big guitar.
> View attachment 23096


LOL. Could you be on your way to the local shooting range and the accessory to your immediate right is a carrying case for your silhouette targets?


----------



## Dannyboy005

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Could you be on your way to the local shooting range and the accessory to your immediate right is a carrying case for your silhouette targets?


Haha that would be some mighty expensive target practice eagle2250.


----------



## Billax

Nice case, Danny Boy! Califax and I were just talking strings. He's a violinist and I'm a former cellist. Right in the middle of that conversation comes your picture. Very nice! So, might the case hold a Gofriller or an Amati, a Guarneri or a Strad?


----------



## Dannyboy005

Billax said:


> Nice case, Danny Boy! Califax and I were just talking strings. He's a violinist and I'm a former cellist. Right in the middle of that conversation comes your picture. Very nice! So, might the case hold a Gofriller or an Amati, a Guarneri or a Strad?


Not quite Billax. It's a cello by Wayne Burak who has a shop down in Arlington, Texas. Gets the job done for now.

Great to hear of some fellow string players on the forum!


----------



## eagle2250

I greatly respect and slightly envy you fellows with musical talent. Alas that is one area in which the good Lord failed to bless me with any potential at all, or so it appears!


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## LeeLo

Today:



Yesterday:



Tuesday:


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Lucido said:


> I had a pair of khakis once with a little loop through which you passed the pin of the buckle to keep the gig-line in place all day. I must ask Luxire to add one to my next pair of trousers.


Note the gig-line tab on this Brooks suit:


----------



## August West

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Note the gig-line tab on this Brooks suit:
> View attachment 23156


I have that tab on two of my BB suits; never knew what they were for until now! The only time I ever seem to have an issue with my belt sliding though is with corduroy pants for some reason.


----------



## Fading Fast

Opposite Saybrook said:


> Note the gig-line tab on this Brooks suit:
> View attachment 23156


30+ years of buying suits (BB, Polo, Austin Reed, Press, Oxxford, Canali, Haspel, Hickey Freeman, Saks, Barneys, and many others) and I don't ever remember seeing one of those tabs. You learn and see something new everyday.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> 30+ years of buying suits (BB, Polo, Austin Reed, Press, Oxxford, Canali, Haspel, Hickey Freeman, Saks, Barneys, and many others) and I don't ever remember seeing one of those tabs. You learn and see something new everyday.


I've never seen that feature on off the rack but have seen it on a Golden Fleece MTM.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> I've never seen that feature on off the rack but have seen it on a Golden Fleece MTM.


On a deep, deep discount, I bought a Purple Label suit several years ago and even it didn't have it. To your point then, maybe it's primarily a MTM feature today.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

FiscalDean said:


> I've never seen that feature on off the rack but have seen it on a Golden Fleece MTM.


Here it is (in a different color), although, if it has the tab, the model isn't using it. 
https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Gold...?dwvar_MK00702_Color=NAVY&contentpos=2&cgid=#


----------



## August West

FiscalDean said:


> I've never seen that feature on off the rack but have seen it on a Golden Fleece MTM.


My 2 Italian made Golden Fleece suits are off the rack, and have the loops.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

August West said:


> My 2 Italian made Golden Fleece suits are off the rack, and have the loops.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here. I have the loop on an OTR Golden Fleece suit.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## PG63

FLMike said:


> Same here. I have the loop on an OTR Golden Fleece suit.


I bought an OTR navy pinstripe Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece suit around 1992 that had that loop. Over all the 30+ years I've been buying suits at Brooks Brothers, J. Press, O'Connell's, Jos. A. Bank (when they still sold three-button undarted sacks), and LS, that's the only suit I've ever owned that had it.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> View attachment 23209
> View attachment 23210
> View attachment 23211
> View attachment 23212
> View attachment 23213


Outstanding outfit / outstanding seersucker (I love the two different-colored blue stripes) - whose is it? Also, everything is nicely harmonized.

The fit of your chinos is spot on - not '90s baggy or present-day skinny; they are just right - whose are they as well?

And great bucks. I'm a much bigger fan of off-white than sparkling white and those are a perfect off-white.


----------



## gamma68

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding outfit / outstanding seersucker (I love the two different-colored blue stripes) - whose is it? Also, everything is nicely harmonized.
> 
> The fit of your chinos is spot on - not '90s baggy or present-day skinny; they are just right - whose are they as well?
> 
> And great bucks. I'm a much bigger fan of off-white than sparkling white and those are a perfect off-white.


Thanks, sir. It's a vintage 3/2 three-tone seersucker (olive, navy and sky blue) by Cricketeer. A recent thrift score with pockets still sewn shut.

The chinos are recent Brooks Brothers. The shoes are Bass "Pasadena" bucks that I bought at a Bass outlet store a few years back.


----------



## Fading Fast

gamma68 said:


> Thanks, sir. It's a vintage 3/2 three-tone seersucker (olive, navy and sky blue) by Cricketeer. A recent thrift score with pockets still sewn shut.
> 
> The chinos are recent Brooks Brothers. The shoes are Bass "Pasadena" bucks that I bought at a Bass outlet store a few years back.


What a great find. I owned a few Cricketeer suits back in the '80s - well made / good value.


----------



## Reuben

In the midst of a long day of studying:










BBxReyn Spooner BD, LLB lakeshore chinos, Carmina blue suede pennies.


----------



## Pentheos

Good to see you posting again, Reuben. Congrats on the med school start. I, tomorrow, finish PA school. The future wardrobe situation is still in flux.


----------



## Reuben

Congrats to you as well! I have more than a few former coworkers and classmates in PA school.


----------



## Winhes2

Coral linen short sleeve shirt and blue cotton shorts chillaxing in the park.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1Jh_ZLntLUkGT1K0UJg-gkpGqbJD_hfwH


----------



## orange fury

From yesterday:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Orange fury, you are looking good and perhaps a tad more trim. It is really good to see you posting again...you have been missed!


----------



## Billax

orange fury said:


> From yesterday:
> View attachment 23697
> 
> 
> View attachment 23696


VERY appealing outfit, OF!


----------



## August West

Billax said:


> VERY appealing outfit, OF!


+1 to this. It's all great. Details on the sport coat OF?


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> From yesterday:
> View attachment 23697
> 
> 
> View attachment 23696


Great to see you again - welcome back. And, as always, nice, strong outfit.


----------



## orange fury

August West said:


> +1 to this. It's all great. Details on the sport coat OF?


Thanks for the warm welcome back everyone!

The sportcoat and pants (cotton/linen/silk blend) are PRL, Brooks ocbd, and Alden unlined LHS in color 8 shell (the Brooks model)


----------



## August West

orange fury said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome back everyone!
> 
> The sportcoat and pants (cotton/linen/silk blend) are PRL, Brooks ocbd, and Alden unlined LHS in color 8 shell (the Brooks model)


If that sc is a current offering, please point me in the right direction! I suspect it is not.


----------



## orange fury

August West said:


> If that sc is a current offering, please point me in the right direction! I suspect it is not.


I got it NWT from eBay a couple years ago (2015, I think), and there were several at that time. So not necessarily current, but relatively recent.

As an aside, after owning this jacket for a little while, I was finally able to put my finger on what was so appealing about this jacket to me. On many patch madras jackets I've seen, the patches are smaller and really random patterns slapped together. On this one, the larger patches are all different patterns, but the colors are similar enough to blend together- it's still an aggressive jacket, but the patches are harmonious.

Not to mention, RL got all the details correct- 3/2, triple patch (you might even say quadruple patch, if you count the pattern of the jacket...), single vent, lined but unstructured, etc. it is alpha sized, but the medium fit me perfectly with only a sleeve alteration


----------



## denace_mennis

Received this jacket earlier today just in time to wear for my shift this evening.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Happy national bow tie day! (Which, coincidentally, is on bow tie Tuesday):



























I actually started out with a navy cotton PRL blazer, but lost it as the day went on


----------



## eagle2250

^^Looking good, as usual, and decidedly patriotic as well! Nicely done.


----------



## Pentheos

orange fury said:


> Happy national bow tie day! (Which, coincidentally, is on bow tie Tuesday):
> View attachment 23869
> 
> 
> View attachment 23870
> 
> 
> View attachment 23868
> 
> 
> I actually started out with a navy cotton PRL blazer, but lost it as the day went on


You went whole hog on the stripes and stars. I'd have pushed it over the top with a matching watch band.


----------



## orange fury

Pentheos said:


> You went whole hog on the stripes and stars. I'd have pushed it over the top with a matching watch band.


I have a 1948 Hamilton Brandon on a red/blue grosgrain that I would've worn, but I need to get it serviced badly.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Heading for the golf course in a few in Navy twill Bermudas, a white Lacoste, and my Eljo’s Gimme cap. Accessorized with a black Titleist walking bag. 

;0)


----------



## FLMike

TKI67 said:


> Heading for the golf course in a few in Navy twill Bermudas, a white Lacoste, and my Eljo's Gimme cap. Accessorized with a black Titleist walking bag.
> 
> ;0)


I think you may have missed the point of this thread. Pictures?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FLMike said:


> I think you may have missed the point of this thread. Pictures?


I apologize. I don't like selfies and no one was around to take one.


----------



## FLMike

TKI67 said:


> I apologize. I don't like selfies and no one was around to take one.


Well, hit 'em straight.


----------



## Dragoon

Putting in the fall garden. LL bean khakis, Dillard's shirt, Dickies braces, Walmart hat. Is The Rambler still on this side? He used to like my garden/squirrel hunting pictures.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spot the AAAT member


----------



## FLMike

Dragoon said:


> *Is The Rambler still on this side?* He used to like my garden/squirrel hunting pictures.


If you mean this side of the dirt/hereafter, I'm not sure. I haven't heard news of his passing, but it's certainly possible.


----------



## ran23

Blue SC, Navy pinstripe BD, Yellow emblematic, white chinos and brown loafers. Practically the last week of Summer (even though it feels like Fall).


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Spot the AAAT member


You wear Madras well, my friend! How's the fishing been this summer?


----------



## New Old Stock

Patrick06790 said:


> Spot the AAAT member


Has to be the kid with the monogrammed LL Bean bag, no?


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## FLMike

New Old Stock said:


> Has to be the kid with the monogrammed LL Bean bag, no?


For sure. It's gotta be Brennan. Sweet backpack.


----------



## Patrick06790

eagle2250 said:


> You wear Madras well, my friend! How's the fishing been this summer?


Hit or miss. Very rainy and Northern Virginia-like this summer.Glad to see fall rolling in.


----------



## LeeLo

Not giving up on Summer just yet...


----------



## denace_mennis

BB OCBD
BB Flannels
Florsheim Long Wings
I had a red/orange lambs wool sweater from J Crew on earlier, however, this practice room is about 80 degrees.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gamma68




----------



## Dannyboy005

Happy Canadian Thanksgiving everyone.


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks, Bean, Hilfiger


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## Patrick06790

At work and play (if closing the camp up counts as play)


----------



## Billax

As is your wont, Patrick, you look as great in the outdoor look as in the King of Ivy look! Very nice.


----------



## Fading Fast

Low 60s overcast day in NYC / one of my working-from-home outfits:

Shirt: OCBD by Gustin
Sweater: J.Press cotton-cashmere (a lot of cotton / a little cashmere)
Pants: Levi's 5-Pocket "khakis" jeans (their horrible description)
Boots: Sperry for J.Crew Chukkas (love these for wet weather)
Not seen: J.Crew leather belt and SmartWool socks


----------



## gamma68

Friday night fundraiser:































Vintage Van Boven one-button shawl collar tuxedo
Brooks Brothers bib-front formal shirt and silk OTC socks
Robert Talbott cummerbund and bow tie
Trafalgar white silk braces
David Donahue studs
Vintage 13K white gold cufflinks
Vintage Florsheim Imperial patent leather shoes


----------



## FLMike

^Black tie perfection. Well done, gamma!


----------



## TDWat

The "WAYW from Tweedydon" thread isn't too active, so here's three pounds of tweed hacking jacket from the @TweedyDon collection. It's purposely cut long in an attempt to keep you dry in the saddle, but in person it's not quite as voluminous as it looks in this picture.








Jacket: Kauffman's Saddlery (made in USA)
Shirt: BB tattersall OCBD (USA)
Tie: Atkinson's for O'Connell's (Ireland)
Breeches: Horse Country (Germany)
Boots: Ariat
Not pictured: Chester Jefferies gloves (England), Barbour Beaufort jacket (England), and Charles Owen hat (England)


----------



## Bermuda

No notable brands to speak of


----------



## DCR

TDWat said:


> The "WAYW from Tweedydon" thread isn't too active, so here's three pounds of tweed hacking jacket from the @TweedyDon collection. It's purposely cut long in an attempt to keep you dry in the saddle, but in person it's not quite as voluminous as it looks in this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacket: Kauffman's Saddlery (made in USA)
> Shirt: BB tattersall OCBD (USA)
> Tie: Atkinson's for O'Connell's (Ireland)
> Breeches: Horse Country (Germany)
> Boots: Ariat
> Not pictured: Chester Jefferies gloves (England), Barbour Beaufort jacket (England), and Charles Owen hat (England)


When did Brooks produce tattersall OCBDs? I'd love to acquire some.


----------



## DCR

Vintage Brooks sportcoat
Recent JPress tattersall on clearance
Recent Brooks tie for $17 from Southwick factory store

Not shown Madison fit, Golden Fleece charcoal flannel trousers ($60 from Southwick tagged for over $500), SAS 40th anniversary loafers in burgundy, burgundy AE poplar belt.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> View attachment 25325
> Vintage Brooks sportcoat
> Recent JPress tattersall on clearance
> Recent Brooks tie for $17 from Southwick factory store
> 
> Not shown Madison fit, Golden Fleece charcoal flannel trousers ($60 from Southwick tagged for over $500), SAS 40th anniversary loafers in burgundy, burgundy AE poplar belt.


Nice outfit / nice value shopping.

I have a BB sport coat from the late '80s (or, maybe, '90/'91, don't remember the exact year anymore) that - from the details visible - is the exact same one as yours - what year did you buy yours?


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Nice outfit / nice value shopping.
> 
> I have a BB sport coat from the late '80s (or, maybe, '90/'91, don't remember the exact year anymore) that - from the details visible - is the exact same one as yours - what year did you buy yours?


I picked this up last season on ebay. I would guess it is a similar vintage.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> I picked this up last season on ebay. I would guess it is a similar vintage.


The coat is bullet proof. I've worn mine a lot for the now almost 30yrs I've owned it - especially for the first decade or so after I bought it when I didn't have as many clothes - and it's held up incredibly well / still looks good / the only "work" I've had done is the lining need fixing up a few times.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> The coat is bullet proof. I've worn mine a lot for the now almost 30yrs I've owned it - especially for the first decade or so after I bought it when I didn't have as many clothes - and it's held up incredibly well / still looks good / the only "work" I've had done is the lining need fixing up a few times.


Indeed, it was in the 30s this morning so I thought it appropriate.


----------



## LeeLo

Here's last Friday for me:



Vintage miUSA L.L. Bean tartan ocbd
LE Chinos
miUSA Beefroll Weejuns


----------



## TDWat

DCR said:


> When did Brooks produce tattersall OCBDs? I'd love to acquire some.


I'm not sure what era it's from- I got it at a thrift store maybe a year or two ago. If I had to guess, I'd say maybe early 2000s. I took a picture of the label if you're curious.


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean Oxford. Arrow pin dot 1851 tie. Walmart Bucks going strong! My daughter in front of my 1949 Cape Cod


----------



## Bermuda

Black wire rim glasses. LL Bean purple dress shirt. Argyle vest. Bert Pulitzer Jacket. Driving my Jeep. Picked up some English cider for this fall season


----------



## DCR

Southwick tweed herringbone 3/2 sack suit
Brooks PPBD and #1 Rep
not shown:AE poplar and McAllister in Merlot


----------



## FiscalDean

DCR said:


> Southwick tweed herringbone 3/2 sack suit
> Brooks PPBD and #1 Rep
> not shown:AE poplar and McAllister in Merlot
> View attachment 25447


Outstanding, collar roll is very impressive and love the suit


----------



## DCR

FiscalDean said:


> Outstanding, collar roll is very impressive and love the suit


Thank you Sir. I wish the photo had come better.


----------



## wacolo

Playing hooky today. Just back from a round of thrifting and performing my civic duty.
BB shetland tweed
Thrifted USA Duck Heads (reboots)
Walk Over pebble PTBs
no name denim shirt


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean Oxford shirt and khakis. Like new condition Donegal fleck tweed with leather elbow patches. Teaching at the community college all morning on a Saturday


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Pretty spiffy attire for a Saturday morning on a community college campus! Your Donnegal Tweed looks fantastic. :beer:


----------



## Bermuda

Thanks! Someone came up to me and said why are you so dressed up? And I said I didn’t think I was


----------



## denace_mennis

Sporting a green blazer from J Press, flannels, OCBD, and tie from BB, tie clip from my grandfather, and white bucks from Bass.
And please forgive the dirty mirror.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Love your use of white bucks with flannels.


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> Friday night fundraiser:
> 
> View attachment 25274
> View attachment 25275
> View attachment 25276
> View attachment 25277
> 
> 
> Vintage Van Boven one-button shawl collar tuxedo
> Brooks Brothers bib-front formal shirt and silk OTC socks
> Robert Talbott cummerbund and bow tie
> Trafalgar white silk braces
> David Donahue studs
> Vintage 13K white gold cufflinks
> Vintage Florsheim Imperial patent leather shoes


Wow!!!!


----------



## fishertw

No photos but usual fall dress: LL Bean non iron university stripe OCBD, Bills bullard field pants khakis, O'connells v neck wool sweater, Rancourt Ranger Mocs. When going out of the house I'll top it with a navy or loden green Barbour. It hardly ever varies from that. I'm boring.


----------



## eagle2250

denace_mennis said:


> Sporting a green blazer from J Press, flannels, OCBD, and tie from BB, tie clip from my grandfather, and white bucks from Bass.
> And please forgive the dirty mirror.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


One can only wonder just how many devoted golfers would 'kill' for that look. Sir, you wear it so well...are you perchance, a golfer?


----------



## denace_mennis

eagle2250 said:


> One can only wonder just how many devoted golfers would 'kill' for that look. Sir, you wear it so well...are you perchance, a golfer?


Thank you very much, Eagle. I am a golfer - if knocking a golf ball around for several hours counts as golfing .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCR

Apologies for the bad pic

BB 3/2 sack sport coat
BB must-iron PPBD and A&S tie
Flannel Hertling trousers for the Andover Shop
AE for Polo Slayton with matching AE belt
Argyles OTC


----------



## Bermuda

Personal Choice tweed. LL Bean Oxford. Brooks tie and khakis. Wal Mart bucks


----------



## carrda04

Bermuda said:


> LL Bean Oxford shirt and khakis. Like new condition Donegal fleck tweed with leather elbow patches. Teaching at the community college all morning on a Saturday


Tweed + elbow patches + fall college lecturing = perfection.


----------



## LeeLo

Had the pleasure of visiting Churchill Downs this past weekend for the Breeders' Cup.



Close-up of the emblematic I wore on Friday. Would have loved a horse racing tie, but the hunter and dog did just fine.


----------



## Bermuda

Looks like I found a mint condition new without tags Savile Row tweed on EBay for 24$


----------



## Patrick06790

Tomorrow morning I will be messing around with election results from 10 different towns.

So I am practicing looking irritated now.


----------



## Bermuda

Bermuda said:


> Looks like I found a mint condition new without tags Savile Row tweed on EBay for 24$


Hilfiger Polo. Savile Row tweed


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Had the pleasure of visiting Churchill Downs this past weekend for the Breeders' Cup.
> 
> 
> 
> Close-up of the emblematic I wore on Friday. Would have loved a horse racing tie, but the hunter and dog did just fine.


What a fantastic trip. We'd love to get to Churchill Downs one year. You guys look great. How did others dress?


----------



## denace_mennis

Levi's 501s may not be the most trad item but at least I won't be dressed nicer than my professors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denace_mennis

Levi's 501s may not be the most trad item but at least I won't be dressed nicer than my professors.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LeeLo

Thanks, FF. The Breeders' Cup seems a little more refined than the Triple Crown races, probably because of the time of year with it taking place during the Fall compared to the Spring. The vast majority made an effort to dress up, which I appreciated. Nearly all the men were in jackets, some were in ties, probably about half of them. Some of the ladies wore their fascinators. I saw a few folks wearing Barbours out there too. All in all, I was impressed.


Fading Fast said:


> What a fantastic trip. We'd love to get to Churchill Downs one year. You guys look great. How did others dress?


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks micro gingham green shirt. Savile Row tweed. Brooks Khakis. Hilfiger boat shoes that I’ve had for years. Red LL Bean shirt. Red Hilfiger tie. Ray Ban glasses I’ve had for about 20 years


----------



## loarbmhs

LeeLo said:


>





LeeLo said:


>


Like the outfit a lot. Not sure if it's caused by where your arms are positioned, but take a look at the shoulders immediately to the side of your neck. Might need some alterations done there to smooth out the fabric.


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks OCBD. Walmart tie. Savile Row tweed. Izod khakis. Nunn Bush loafers


----------



## eagle2250

Bermuda said:


> Brooks OCBD. Walmart tie. Savile Row tweed. Izod khakis. Nunn Bush loafers


Looking good...love the tweed and it does pair oh-so-well with those classic penny loafers, but with a tweed jacket, I would be pairing a nice pair of wool gabs, rather than chinos. Just a thought.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good...love the tweed and it does pair oh-so-well with those classic penny loafers, but with a tweed jacket, I would be pairing a nice pair of wool gabs, rather than chinos. Just a thought.


I agree with all except I'm a little suspect of wool gaberdine as it can be pretty refined for a tweed sport coat. It depends on the type of gaberdine (which Matt S will know in detail, I'll just say the gaberdine material would need to have "heft" and "texture" which is not what I usually associate with gaberdine material).

And while I like the sport coat with the chinos (they look heavy and I'm a fan of tweed and heavy chino), if I went with wool, I'd go with flannel for the weight and texture to hold up versus the sport coat.

Just thoughts, and again, I might have an image of gaberdine that doesn't reflect the full spectrum of gaberdines.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

Sunday morning leisurewear on our first day in the 20s:








Bean sweater
Pendleton OCBD
Bean pajama pants
SmartWool socks
Yale gym shirt (not visible)
Toasty wood stove (not pictured)


----------



## eagle2250

^^Your sweater looks comfortably warm, but perhaps a bit short in the waist.
We have recently been experiencing winter chills in the lower 60 degree(s) range, but I doubt we will ever plunge into the 20's! LOL.


----------



## Opposite Saybrook

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Your sweater looks comfortably worm, but perhaps a bit short in the waist.


Yes, and that's why it's a cold weekend sweater!

It was an XXL, used, abused, washed and dried(!) over the years. That's how I like a lot of my casual wear -- showing signs of (ahem) love. Such as the frayed collar on my OCBD in that picture.


----------



## LeeLo

loarbmhs said:


> Like the outfit a lot. Not sure if it's caused by where your arms are positioned, but take a look at the shoulders immediately to the side of your neck. Might need some alterations done there to smooth out the fabric.


I appreciate the tip. I think it's rumpled because I'm holding my phone right in front of me with my arms extended. Here's another example with my arms to the side.


----------



## orange fury

Probably the last time I'll be wearing a tie this week:
















J Crew x Moon tweed, Brooks OCBD, Ferrell Reed ("for the Regiment Shops of Colorado") tie, Peter Millar PS, Lands End pants, Alden x BB shell LHS


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Probably the last time I'll be wearing a tie this week:
> View attachment 26145
> View attachment 26146
> 
> 
> J Crew x Moon tweed, Brooks OCBD, Ferrell Reed ("for the Regiment Shops of Colorado") tie, Peter Millar PS, Lands End pants, Alden x BB shell LHS


We've talked about it before - on sale, J.Crew Moon Tweed offers great value for a "knock around" sport coat.

Maybe no tie, but if I know Orange Fury, you'll be bringing a sartorial A-game Thanksgiving Day.


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> We've talked about it before - on sale, J.Crew Moon Tweed offers great value for a "knock around" sport coat.
> 
> Maybe no tie, but if I know Orange Fury, you'll be bringing a sartorial A-game Thanksgiving Day.


Though I appreciate the confidence, most of thanksgiving weekend will be spent in flannel shirts and jeans. Thanksgiving morning will be spent running a 10K (we're "those" people), and I'll probably do a flannel shirt and chinos the rest of the day. We spend Friday-Sunday every thanksgiving with my in-laws at their land in the middle of nowhere, so not much opportunity to dress up. Plus, my 30th birthday is on Friday, and I've already informed my FiL that my happy butt will be sitting by the lake fishing and drinking bourbon all weekend lol


----------



## loarbmhs

LeeLo said:


> I appreciate the tip. I think it's rumpled because I'm holding my phone right in front of me with my arms extended. Here's another example with my arms to the side.





LeeLo said:


> I appreciate the tip. I think it's rumpled because I'm holding my phone right in front of me with my arms extended. Here's another example with my arms to the side.


Much better. Looks great. Two other small refinements...

1. The next time you get the jacket pressed, have them open roll on the bottom portion of the lapels a bit-they should come together right above the button, not 2 1/2" above as in the picture. It's also a more flattering look, giving the effect of lengthening your torso and not have it look so "pinched." But again, a very nice look.

2. Personal preference, but I'm not a big fan of the "newscaster fold" on the pocket square. Looks too stiff and calculated. Instead, drape the center of the square over you index finger, use your other hand to pull down on the sides, turn it upside down and stuff it in the pocket with the four points up in a devil-may-care, sprezzatura look.


----------



## loarbmhs

Fading Fast said:


> I agree with all except I'm a little suspect of wool gaberdine as it can be pretty refined for a tweed sport coat. It depends on the type of gaberdine (which Matt S will know in detail, I'll just say the gaberdine material would need to have "heft" and "texture" which is not what I usually associate with gaberdine material).
> 
> And while I like the sport coat with the chinos (they look heavy and I'm a fan of tweed and heavy chino), if I went with wool, I'd go with flannel for the weight and texture to hold up versus the sport coat.
> 
> Just thoughts, and again, I might have an image of gaberdine that doesn't reflect the full spectrum of gaberdines.


I agree with your diagnosis on which pants to pair with the jacket.


----------



## orange fury

Happy thanksgiving eve:


----------



## Bermuda

Thanks for the tip about the wool pants but usually I just wear cotton pants that I can easily put in my washer and dryer and then steam. I’m not paying for dry cleaning all the time anymore. I do have some corduroys and a pair of gray flannels also


----------



## Howard

orange Izod dress shirt
black dress pants
black shoes


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> Happy thanksgiving eve:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 26201
> View attachment 26202


I feel vindicated, while not technically Thanksgiving Day, I think my point is made:


Fading Fast said:


> ...Maybe no tie, but if I know Orange Fury, you'll be bringing a sartorial A-game Thanksgiving Day.


Kidding aside, love it. An Ivy OCBD and Ivy B&W herringbone, but you kick it up with the flag sweater - very Orange Fury.


----------



## FiscalDean

Bermuda said:


> Thanks for the tip about the wool pants but usually I just wear cotton pants that I can easily put in my washer and dryer and then steam. I'm not paying for dry cleaning all the time anymore. I do have some corduroys and a pair of gray flannels also


Not sure how dirty your pants typically get but I find giving them a good brushing generally is all wool pants need. I only take my wool pants to the cleaners if I've spilled food that has dried on.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

For church, Oxford grey flannels, a navy surcingle belt, a blue Gitman OCBD, a VV bright red tie with navy leaves, a black and cream or lighter grey herringbone jacket, and snuff LHSs with navy socks.

For pancakes, tan Orvis five pocket cords, an olive surcingle belt, a navy Southern Tide polo, and bare feet. When I put on footwear it will turn on whether the cold front has arrived or not. 

In the car with the top down, today’s gimme cap was the white Titleist.


----------



## Bermuda

Hilfiger deer tie. Dockers denim shirt. Dockers khakis. Brooks Brothers boat shoes


----------



## LeeLo

The first tweedy day down in my neck of the woods.


----------



## LeeLo

More Donegal tweed for me today (however, it's not of the "Mist" variety).




Close-up of the cloth:


----------



## Bermuda

Club Room pinpoint shirt. Hunt club houndstooth blazer. LL Bean khakis. Generic bucks


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Brothers the original polo shirt non iron supima cotton. Stafford hopsack blazer. Murray’s Toggery Shop Nantucket reds. Generic bucks


----------



## Bermuda

Bean sweater vest. Brooks OCBD. Izod khakis. Hilfiger duck boots. Colgate university pennant


----------



## LeeLo

Yesterday, first Christmas tie of the season:


----------



## LeeLo

Today, 12 Days of Christmas tie:


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean blackwatch mini tartan shirt. LL Bean tie. LL Bean field jacket


----------



## LeeLo

More X-mas ties. Ducks and wreaths are up to bat today.


----------



## gr8w8er

LeeLo said:


> Wonderful sports coat. Is it Brooks Brothers?


----------



## Bermuda

Walmart George premium non iron dress shirt. Stafford fishing tie. Izod khakis. Hilfiger duck boots


----------



## LeeLo

@gr8w8er Yes, it's from Brooks Brothers. Good guess!


----------



## LeeLo

Took a break from holiday stuff on Wednesday:




And then it was back to your regularly scheduled programming for yesterday's Holiday party at work:


----------



## Bermuda

Hilfiger button down and boots


----------



## Patrick06790

Caught in the Wild:

Town meeting in Salisbury, Conn. last night. Agenda: Additional appropriation of $500,000 for a new transfer station. Highlight: Man in tattersall shirt and chinos, rocking the tassel loafers and no socks. It was 18 degrees outside.


----------



## FLMike

^New transfer station, huh? Is that to transfer all those town folk up to the pearly gates over the next few budget cycles?


----------



## Patrick06790

Nah, they're all heading your way.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...so that's why it's getting so crowded down here? :crazy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Cuffed (1 and 3/4”) Orvis ultimate khakis, not ironed; very faded chambray work shirt; olive surcingle belt; footwear TBD but leaning towards snuff suede LHS (no socks) as I’ve been wearing the Sperrys too much due to wet weather; and will probably don either my navy Orvis windbreaker or a Shetland sweater, Warby Parker tortoise P3 sunglasses, and a gimme cap (TBD but leaning toward Ben Milam Whiskey) and head out with the top down to run errands. An entire wardrobe of elements that go with pretty much anything short of suits. Whee!


----------



## Peak and Pine

vga said:


> olive 3/4 pant & white T-Shirt.


Stunning. I must get me some of those.


----------



## Peak and Pine

TKI67 said:


> ...and head out with the top down to run errands.


I hope that refers to a car.

What kind is it? A Jeepster I hope. (Most here won't know what that is, but you and I will.)


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Peak and Pine said:


> I hope that refers to a car.
> 
> What kind is it? A Jeepster I hope. (Most here won't know what that is, but you and I will.)


Ten year old Oxford green Mini S convertible. I absolutely know what a Jeepster is. (Plus, of course, the great T Rex song)


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> Caught in the Wild:
> 
> Town meeting in Salisbury, Conn. last night. Agenda: Additional appropriation of $500,000 for a new transfer station. Highlight: Man in tattersall shirt and chinos, rocking the tassel loafers and no socks. It was 18 degrees outside.


----------



## fred johnson

I actually love the shoes, socks, sweater and scarf on the lady near him.
Muffy would approve!


----------



## Fading Fast

A Saturday, pre-Christmas, errand running day in blustery NYC:

*Overcoat:* Paul Stuart (via TweedyDon on the exchange resulting in the nicest overcoat I've every owned, this thing is incredible - heavy w/ beautiful details)
*Sport Coat:* J.Crew
*Cardigan*: Brooks Brothers (~20yr old cashmere - some last)
*Shirt*: OCBD J.Crew
*Jeans:* J.Crew
*Boots*: Sperry Chukkas


----------



## orange fury

From yesterday:


















Pendleton Topster - Brooks OCBD - Lands End flannel dress pants - Alden shell LHS

I actually found this vintage Topster NWT on eBay a couple years ago, pretty cool to see original 1960's price tags on it. I still have them laying around somewhere.


----------



## Patrick06790

I just found a Topster on eBay myself


----------



## orange fury

Patrick06790 said:


> I just found a Topster on eBay myself


Topsters are wonderful, I binged several years ago and ended up with 5. They're pretty versatile and very comfortable- kind of like a loose cardigan that looks like a sportcoat.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Topsters are wonderful, I binged several years ago and ended up with 5. They're pretty versatile and very comfortable- kind of like a loose cardigan that looks like a sportcoat.


LOL. Been there. Done that. Got the Topsters! 

PS: Theat's a great look in post #50705. :happy:


----------



## Bermuda

Hilfiger duck boots. Haggar heritage khaki. Chaps fair isle. Brooks original polo. Savile Row tweed. Ray ban glasses


----------



## Bermuda

Bermuda sweater from English Sports Shop. Brooks gingham underneath. LL Bean khakis


----------



## August West

Fading Fast said:


> *Overcoat:* Paul Stuart (via TweedyDon on the exchange resulting in the nicest overcoat I've every owned, this thing is incredible - heavy w/ beautiful details)


Everything looks great Fading, but I love that overcoat in particular. I had my eye on it, but I see you beat me to the punch. I've never gone the second hand route before (my loss), but came very close with that coat. The only thing that gave me pause was the ticket pocket, which I didn't think suited me.
Now that I see it on you though, I realize I was very likely wrong! Enjoy the coat, and wear it in good health.


----------



## orange fury

Super crappy weather today:



























Barbour Beaufort/tattersall - VV chinos - Narragansett Leathers belt - Rancourt camp mocs (Carolina brown CXL) - Hamilton Jazzmaster


----------



## Bermuda

Timberland hat. LL Bean Oxford. LL Bean field coat. Levi’s jeans. Woolrich socks


----------



## Fading Fast

August West said:


> Everything looks great Fading, but I love that overcoat in particular. I had my eye on it, but I see you beat me to the punch. I've never gone the second hand route before (my loss), but came very close with that coat. The only thing that gave me pause was the ticket pocket, which I didn't think suited me.
> Now that I see it on you though, I realize I was very likely wrong! Enjoy the coat, and wear it in good health.


Thank you for your kind wishes. I am an occasional second-hand shopper with this one jumping out at me. I'm sincerely sorry you missed it, but hope you find a similar one. If it helps, Ebay and Etsy have proven to be good places to look.


----------



## FLMike

orange fury said:


> Super crappy weather today:


The rig is great, but I almost didn't make it past my pet peeve above. Really annoying trend.....as many trends tend to be.

https://www.ozy.com/immodest-proposal/lets-abolish-the-word-super/40226


----------



## PaultheSwede

orange fury said:


> Super crappy weather today:
> View attachment 27159


A great example of how you don't have to complicate things to look great


----------



## orange fury

Cold and wet today, and I'm in the office, so having some fun with it:


----------



## Fading Fast

My thoughts as I scrolled down:

Pic 1: Cool look, love the sweater
Pic 2: Grey and camel hair pair so nicely together
Pic 3: Shazam! - white bucks (and, double Shazam to pair them with grey flannels)


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> My thoughts as I scrolled down:
> 
> Pic 1: Cool look, love the sweater
> Pic 2: Grey and camel hair pair so nicely together
> Pic 3: Shazam! - white bucks (and, double Shazam to pair them with grey flannels)


I saw Billax do the white bucks/gray flannels thing several years back and fell in love with the look. For what's traditionally a summer shoe, the texture goes so well with winter fabrics.

Actually, ever since getting my bone/walnut spectators for use with spring/summer outfits, these have mostly been used as winter shoes.


----------



## Fading Fast

orange fury said:


> I saw Billax do the white bucks/gray flannels thing several years back and fell in love with the look. For what's traditionally a summer shoe, the texture goes so well with winter fabrics.
> 
> Actually, ever since getting my bone/walnut spectators for use with spring/summer outfits, these have mostly been used as winter shoes.


Agreed and that is the cue for one of my favorite Ivy pics:


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Cold and wet today, and I'm in the office, so having some fun with it:
> View attachment 27259
> View attachment 27260
> View attachment 27261


Camel anything is wonderful. This topcoat is superb.


----------



## stcolumba

Nothing new. Actually, this is an old picture, but it is exactly what I wore on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## FLMike

^Looking good, stranger. This Forum is sorely missing your contributions!


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> ^Looking good, stranger. This Forum is sorely missing your contributions!


Super ditto.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ +1.


----------



## orange fury

Agree with everyone else, glad you seem to be doing okay!


----------



## katch

^^^ +100000000000


----------



## stcolumba

Gentlemen, you are all too kind.
Leaving for New Years Day brunch in downtown Detroit


----------



## stcolumba

This was one of the last Spirit of Shetland sweaters made before "Barbara" quit the business.


----------



## orange fury

Bills Khakis shetlands are severely underrated imho:


----------



## stcolumba

orange fury said:


> Bills Khakis shetlands are severely underrated imho:
> View attachment 27338
> 
> 
> View attachment 27340
> 
> 
> View attachment 27339


I never knew that Bill's made shetlands. This looks terrific. The tan duffel coat is perfectly Ivy.


----------



## stcolumba

Going out for the first Starbucks of 2019. LL Bean soft flannel, thrifted Southwick (half lined, double vent) LL Bean khakis.


----------



## orange fury

stcolumba said:


> I never knew that Bill's made shetlands. This looks terrific. The tan duffel coat is perfectly Ivy.


I don't know if they still do, but I picked up 4 of these (gray, light blue, Kelly green, rust) during the fire sale at the end of 2015- normally $225 IIRC, I picked them up for $30 apiece. MiUSA, so not traditional in that sense, but made of thick Shetland wool with saddle shoulders. I wouldn't pay retail when O'Connell's is so much less expensive, but a bargain for what I paid.

Tagging:


----------



## gamma68

orange fury said:


> Bills Khakis shetlands are severely underrated imho:


x2. I was fortunate to have acquired one during the Bills "fire sale" a couple years ago and it is a fabulous sweater.


----------



## gamma68

NYE:










Today:


----------



## orange fury

gamma68 said:


> NYE:
> 
> View attachment 27355
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 27356
> View attachment 27358
> View attachment 27357
> View attachment 27359


I've wanted an ascot for so long, NYE would've been the ideal occasion for something like that


----------



## stcolumba

gamma68 said:


> NYE:
> 
> View attachment 27355
> 
> 
> Today:
> 
> View attachment 27356
> View attachment 27358
> View attachment 27357
> View attachment 27359


Gamma, you are amazing! What a splash of swag, that ascot gives! Oh man!


----------



## orange fury

...actually, that reminds me that I forgot to post for New Years Eve:









Happy 2019 folks!


----------



## ran23

Deacon's? Mine are almost 2 yrs old, still in rotation.


----------



## orange fury

Today is just a variation on yesterday. Same shirt/sweater/shoes/pants, just in different colors (except for the pants):









I actually hate bathroom selfies, but they're easier and quicker to do than setting up my camera and timer at home:


















Gloverall - Bills khakis shetland - PRL OCBD - VV club pants - AE Achesons in olive suede - House of Bruar scarf


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Love it all with the first shot been an example of the sum total exceeded the value of the parts. But as to the parts - all are really good with the coat and shoes adding an extra pop to the outfit. 

Also, perfect example - textbook perfect - of how a sweater should billow over a bit at the waist. (Shetlands for some unknown reason, really do look better with saddle shoulders.)


----------



## orange fury

Shetlands and tassels were apparently the theme this week:



























Gloverall - LL Bean shetland - VV shirt/chinos - AE shell Grayson's

Unseen- VV Texans belt, because playoffs

They don't have saddle shoulders, but the Bean shetlands were a pretty great value- decently thick, warm/durable, and great pricing. It's a shame they haven't made them in several years.


----------



## fred johnson

orange fury said:


> Shetlands and tassels were apparently the theme this week:
> View attachment 27412
> 
> 
> View attachment 27414
> 
> 
> View attachment 27413
> 
> 
> Gloverall - LL Bean shetland - VV shirt/chinos - AE shell Grayson's
> 
> Unseen- VV Texans belt, because playoffs
> 
> They don't have saddle shoulders, but the Bean shetlands were a pretty great value- decently thick, warm/durable, and great pricing. It's a shame they haven't made them in several years.


Love the bean Shetlands as I don't really care for saddle shoulders. Before they stopped selling them I bought one in every color last available to go with those in discontinued colors from years past. I also have some older made in Scotland ones with the saddle shoulders. Having so many in the rotation really makes them last and, as you say, they were cheap.


----------



## Bermuda

Lands End tattersall twill non iron shirt. Savile Row thick tweed


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Lands End tattersall twill non iron shirt. Savile Row thick tweed


Love the sport coat - is that a broken barleycorn pattern or is there some herringbone in it too?


----------



## orange fury

fred johnson said:


> Love the bean Shetlands as I don't really care for saddle shoulders. Before they stopped selling them I bought one in every color last available to go with those in discontinued colors from years past. I also have some older made in Scotland ones with the saddle shoulders. Having so many in the rotation really makes them last and, as you say, they were cheap.


Saddle shoulders aren't really a factor for me- it's neat if a sweater has them, but I won't not buy it if it doesn't. I honestly don't notice any difference in feel or wearability between saddle, raglan, or set in. I have 3 from Bean (gray, green, and navy) and love all of them.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

orange fury said:


> Shetlands and tassels were apparently the theme this week:
> View attachment 27412
> 
> 
> View attachment 27414
> 
> 
> View attachment 27413
> 
> 
> Gloverall - LL Bean shetland - VV shirt/chinos - AE shell Grayson's
> 
> Unseen- VV Texans belt, because playoffs
> 
> They don't have saddle shoulders, but the Bean shetlands were a pretty great value- decently thick, warm/durable, and great pricing. It's a shame they haven't made them in several years.


Agree on the LL Bean Shetlands. Incredibly good deals. Sigh.


----------



## fred johnson

TKI67 said:


> Agree on the LL Bean Shetlands. Incredibly good deals. Sigh.


Especially when you could find them at a Bean Outlet for $22 a pop: long gone now along with the Bean Outlets...


----------



## Bermuda

Fading Fast said:


> Love the sport coat - is that a broken barleycorn pattern or is there some herringbone in it too?


Barley Corn and herringbone yes! Very thick tweed but not as thick as my Harris Tweed. New with tags on EBay for 25$


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Barley Corn and herringbone yes! Very thick tweed but not as thick as my Harris Tweed. New with tags on EBay for 25$


Thank you for the follow up. It's an outstanding jacket at an outstanding price. Enjoy.


----------



## Bermuda

J Press Presstige blazer. Brooks Brothers St Andrews golf course polo. Brooks khakis. Hilfiger boat shoes


----------



## LeeLo

Wearing a mixture of linen and tweed down here in the sub-tropics over the last few weeks.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ All three outfits are really well done. Love the collar rolls. Any details on the first sport coat would be appreciated.


----------



## Fading Fast

Very casual lunch with a friend today. Channelling my inner '50s Ivy campus look.

Overcoat: Pendleton (tweed that could stop a bullet and that stops all wind)
Sweater: O'Connells Shetland (my favorite of many Shetlands)
Shirt: J.Crew "Vintage" line OCBD (perfect but for not enough collar roll)
Jeans: Levis
Boots: Sperry Chukkas
Watch: Circa '50s Girard Perregaux


----------



## orange fury

Fading Fast said:


> Very casual lunch with a friend today. Channelling my inner '50s Ivy campus look.
> 
> Overcoat: Pendleton (tweed that could stop a bullet and that stops all wind)
> Sweater: O'Connells Shetland (my favorite of many Shetlands)
> Shirt: J.Crew "Vintage" line OCBD (perfect but for not enough collar roll)
> Jeans: Levis
> Boots: Sperry Chukkas
> Watch: Circa '50s Girard Perregaux
> View attachment 27568
> View attachment 27569
> View attachment 27570
> View attachment 27571


Love all of it, but that watch and overcoat are something else


----------



## Drew4au

Press suit and tie, BB Outlet shirt, AE Park Avenues.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## denace_mennis

Fading Fast said:


> Very casual lunch with a friend today. Channelling my inner '50s Ivy campus look.
> 
> Overcoat: Pendleton (tweed that could stop a bullet and that stops all wind)
> Sweater: O'Connells Shetland (my favorite of many Shetlands)
> Shirt: J.Crew "Vintage" line OCBD (perfect but for not enough collar roll)
> Jeans: Levis
> Boots: Sperry Chukkas
> Watch: Circa '50s Girard Perregaux
> View attachment 27568
> View attachment 27569
> View attachment 27570
> View attachment 27571


The Shetland looks amazing. And as a current college student, I can attest that (save for the overcoat) this wouldn't be out of place on a college campus today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

What I was wearing Monday night at the Salisbury, Conn. Board of Selectmen's meeting:

Some sort of checked shirt, the Donegal vest I bought off Gamma a couple years back and has been a constant fixture in cold weather, lined Lands End chinos, SmartWool socks and insulated LL Bean boots.

Photo of bear guy snapped by my archrival at the daily paper.

I need a haircut. I look like Prince Valiant back there.


----------



## irish95

FF-absolutely love that overcoat. It brings back great memories. I had one very similar(w/out patch pockets) when I was in college. I can still remember what it cost to this day. I wore it just as you have, with jeans, crewneck sweater and boots. Looks great. I now where my jeans, V-neck sweater, barbour vest and camel polo coat all the time on weekends. I think I'm trying to re-live the college days, but I believe it still looks good.


----------



## Fading Fast

irish95 said:


> FF-absolutely love that overcoat. It brings back great memories. I had one very similar(w/out patch pockets) when I was in college. I can still remember what it cost to this day. I wore it just as you have, with jeans, crewneck sweater and boots. Looks great. I now where my jeans, V-neck sweater, barbour vest and camel polo coat all the time on weekends. I think I'm trying to re-live the college days, but I believe it still looks good.


Thank you so much. That coat has become one of my favorite items in a silly oversized wardrobe. As I mentioned, it is incredibly thick, but, while not soft, it is comfortable and moves nicely.

I wear it as pictured and as you described as I have a longer overcoat for "nicer" outfits, but this one's casualness and length are perfect for jeans/chinos, shetlands and chukkas or bucks, etc.

And, like you, I wear it with a vest - Belstaff or Woolrich, in my case - quite often as a layer underneath because, when I do that, I can usually keep the coat open if it gets too warm.

I've never owned a coat like this and, now, can't image not having it. And I love the Ivy-era echo.

A few more shots of it that I posted last year when I got it: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...-are-you-wearing.48726/page-5027#post-1858340


----------



## Dave

Been a while since I last posted here . . . right off the bat I admit my outfit, casual though it is, is heavily inspired by Fading Fast's outfits from the past couple days. Hey, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery, no?



















J. Crew button-down
Pendleton shetland
Levi's 501s
Red Wing Heritage 8146
Orvis shotshell belt (not visible)
LL Bean boot socks (ditto)

I'd like to add that the jeans were 1 of 3 pairs of new made-in-USA Levi's 501s that I got for Christmas (the other 2 were dark blue rinsed and black).


----------



## irish95

FF-I thought I had seen it before. I bought my camel coat a few years back to replace one that had gotten to beat up over the years. It goes just past the knees. About a year ago, I found a 3/4 camel coat on sale so cheap I picked it up for my son. It’s a size too big for him, so I wear it. Last March, I found a black 3/4 cashmere coat at 1/2 price at Nordstrom. Too beautiful to pass up. I’m guessing not that trad, but I still love wearing them all with jeans and a sweater on the weekend out with my wife.


----------



## carrda04

Fading Fast said:


> Very casual lunch with a friend today. Channelling my inner '50s Ivy campus look.
> 
> Overcoat: Pendleton (tweed that could stop a bullet and that stops all wind)
> Sweater: O'Connells Shetland (my favorite of many Shetlands)
> Shirt: J.Crew "Vintage" line OCBD (perfect but for not enough collar roll)
> Jeans: Levis
> Boots: Sperry Chukkas
> Watch: Circa '50s Girard Perregaux
> View attachment 27568
> View attachment 27569
> View attachment 27570
> View attachment 27571


That. Watch!!! That it outshines the coat says something!


----------



## Fading Fast

carrda04 said:


> That. Watch!!! That it outshines the coat says something!


Thank you. That watch - and the one in my avatar - are exhibits 1 and 2 in my argument that vintage watches are a very affordable way to bring a unique and classic vibe to your style.

I don't remember the exact amount, but each one cost +/- $250. To be sure, they also cost +/- $150 every several years (on average, five) to service or fix something - so more expensive to maintain than a modern watch, but not crazy expensive.

In return, you get to own a little piece of history that brings a quietly distinctive look and feel to your overall style. A lot of vintage things are way out of my budget, but vintage watches are one that you can have some fun with, without breaking the bank.


----------



## LeeLo

Double dose of Blackwatch this past Friday


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ All three outfits are really well done. Love the collar rolls. Any details on the first sport coat would be appreciated.


Thanks, Fading Fast. It's a lightweight black/white herringgbone tweed from BB. I think it's from the 70's/80's based on the label


----------



## Fading Fast

LeeLo said:


> Double dose of Blackwatch this past Friday


⇧ particularly like the kicks.


----------



## denace_mennis

First snowfall of the season and I'm in Harris tweed and cords.
Shirt and tie from Brooks Brothers
Harris Tweed Of unknown maker (though US made)
Corduroy pants from Lands End
Longwings by Florsheim
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dannyboy005

denace_mennis said:


> First snowfall of the season and I'm in Harris tweed and cords.
> Shirt and tie from Brooks Brothers
> Harris Tweed Of unknown maker (though US made)
> Corduroy pants from Lands End
> Longwings by Florsheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Harris Tweed rules! :icon_aportnoy:


----------



## LeeLo

denace_mennis said:


> First snowfall of the season and I'm in Harris tweed and cords.
> Shirt and tie from Brooks Brothers
> Harris Tweed Of unknown maker (though US made)
> Corduroy pants from Lands End
> Longwings by Florsheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking very professorial, Denace. Your attention to fit is always impressive. Love those longwings too!


----------



## LeeLo

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ particularly like the kicks.


Thank you, sir :beer:


----------



## Dave

denace_mennis said:


> First snowfall of the season and I'm in Harris tweed and cords.
> Shirt and tie from Brooks Brothers
> Harris Tweed Of unknown maker (though US made)
> Corduroy pants from Lands End
> Longwings by Florsheim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhhhh man . . . I sure do miss my tweed sport coat! But that's what happens when you lose weight -- things get too big for you! When I was overweight I thought the only thing I'd have to worry about clothes-wise was whatever related to my bottom half. I mean, I was still wearing the same shirt size before and after my weight gain, and I'm wearing that same size now as well. Surely, I thought, the same would hold true of my coat size (although I purchased my tweed coat and my previous navy blazer when I was at my peak weight-wise). So you can imagine my surprise when I went to get fitted for a new suit (Brooks Brothers made in USA) recently, and the salesman informed me that the coat size I'd been wearing prior to my weight loss was now too big! I haven't replaced the tweed coat, but I have replaced the blazer. I couldn't get the old ones tailored because they had become too big in the shoulders, and that's something a tailor can't fix.


----------



## denace_mennis

LeeLo said:


> Looking very professorial, Denace. Your attention to fit is always impressive. Love those longwings too!


Thanks, LeeLo!


----------



## denace_mennis

Dave said:


> Ohhhhh man . . . I sure do miss my tweed sport coat!


Tweed has become my favorite jacket material this fall/winter.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## ran23

Today was a day for grey Herringbone Tweed. I cold high 30's, so I grabbed mine and blue/grey chinos and black leather. A few errands to run and haircut. I needed a Navy tie for that, but the wife doesn't like me in tie & jacket much. thinks I am seeing someone else. I grabbed my tie on the way out out the door. Tie on after the haircut and ran errands. chinos? My Father's.


----------



## Billax

Temp in Durham at 2PM: 48º

Back from lunch with the Classic Beauty: Temp is 49º conditions are still.























































• Brooks Bros. 1818 Camelhair 3/2 roll sport coat
• Brooks Bros. PPBD white shirt
• Tie Bar soft wool tie
• Ben Silver 6 Button Harris Tweed vest
• Brooks Bros. Own Make mottled wool trousers
• Brooks Bros. Wool OTC socks
• Allen Edmonds Grayson Shell Cordovan tassel loafers


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Billax said:


> Temp in Durham at 2PM: 48º
> 
> Back from lunch with the Classic Beauty: Temp is 49º conditions are still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Brooks Bros. 1818 Camelhair 3/2 roll sport coat
> • Brooks Bros. PPBD white shirt
> • Tie Bar soft wool tie
> • Ben Silver 6 Button Harris Tweed vest
> • Brooks Bros. Own Make mottled wool trousers
> • Brooks Bros. Wool OTC socks
> • Allen Edmonds Grayson Shell Cordovan tassel loafers


Billax, the vest goes to 11!

Regards, 
-N. Tufnel


----------



## GRH

Billax said:


> Temp in Durham at 2PM: 48º
> 
> Back from lunch with the Classic Beauty: Temp is 49º conditions are still.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • Brooks Bros. 1818 Camelhair 3/2 roll sport coat
> • Brooks Bros. PPBD white shirt
> • Tie Bar soft wool tie
> • Ben Silver 6 Button Harris Tweed vest
> • Brooks Bros. Own Make mottled wool trousers
> • Brooks Bros. Wool OTC socks
> • Allen Edmonds Grayson Shell Cordovan tassel loafers


Angels in the architecture.


----------



## Billax

Thank you, Gentlemen!


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Wonderful as always, Billax.


----------



## katch

^ welcome back! Great rig as always.


----------



## FLMike

Welcome back to two of our Trad Forum luminaries....Billax and Ensiferous. A treat, as always.


----------



## FLMike

Ensiferous said:


>


Handsome wallet. Is that from Ashland?


----------



## Ensiferous

katch and FLMike, thanks.

FLMike, yes, you are correct.


----------



## Billax

• Orvis 3/2, triple patch pocket, bold tweed
• LL Bean wool V-neck sweater
• Polo Ralph Lauren Wool Pheasant tie
* BB OCBD shirt
• AE Pebble grain belt
• O'Connell's whipcord trousers
• AE Pebble Grain Penny loafers


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


>


I can't image a better outfit for that outstanding jacket. Great OCBD collar roll. Also, the loafers are striking - love the pebble-grain finish on them.


----------



## fred johnson

Fading Fast said:


> I can't image a better outfit for that outstanding jacket. Great OCBD collar roll. Also, the loafers are striking - love the pebble-grain finish on them.


Wonderful rig Bill but needs the yellow socks!


----------



## Bermuda

Brooks Argyle and Sutherland rugby jersey. LL Bean khakis. Hilfiger duck boots. Me driving a 1933 Franklin with an LL Bean sweater and Weatherproof wool hat


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous

Some relics from way back when the Aristocraft penny was a good shoe&#8230;


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ In my next life, I want to come back as a customer of your tailor as your clothes always fit so well and I know that doesn't happy by accident. 

Love the Harris Tweed (whose is it?) and those shoes.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


> Some relics from way back when the Aristocraft penny was a good shoe&#8230;


Yes, I remember and still have a pair of those pennies with the distinctive cutout. Way to go E!


----------



## Pentheos

Welcome back, Ensiferous, been a while since you posted!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

I am always lurking.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> I am always lurking.


Great array of outfits - always enjoyable when you post.


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Love the Harris Tweed (whose is it?)...


Thanks Fading Fast, that jacket is labeled only with Harris Tweed and a union label consistent with the early 1960s, so maker unknown.


----------



## Ensiferous

Pentheos said:


> Welcome back, Ensiferous, been a while since you posted!


Thanks Pentheos, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ensiferous

fred johnson said:


> Yes, I remember and still have a pair of those pennies with the distinctive cutout. Way to go E!


Thank you fred!


----------



## Ensiferous

Fading Fast said:


> Great array of outfits - always enjoyable when you post.


Agreed.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Patrick06790

The Return of the Action Shot



Coming out of the library after an exhaustive discourse on Edith Wharton, an outstanding light-heavyweight novelist and gardener of the Gilded Age.

I have on a J Press Magee jacket I just picked up; Natty Shirts ocbd with a Hickock wool striped tie that is a particular favorite of mine; Sam Hober pocket square; Lands End navy cords; Allen Edmonds Leeds 2.0 with Dainite soles; and because it's damn cold, long johns from LL Bean and Smart Wool socks from a very advanced sheep.


----------



## Ensiferous

^ Does this mean that your age of innocence about Edith Wharton has come to an end?

(Nice combination there Patrick, and I also have those Dainite Leeds.)


----------



## Patrick06790

It was no House of Mirth, that's for sure.


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> The Return of the Action Shot
> 
> 
> 
> Coming out of the library after an exhaustive discourse on Edith Wharton, an outstanding light-heavyweight novelist and gardener of the Gilded Age.
> 
> I have on a J Press Magee jacket I just picked up; Natty Shirts ocbd with a Hickock wool striped tie that is a particular favorite of mine; Sam Hober pocket square; Lands End navy cords; Allen Edmonds Leeds 2.0 with Dainite soles; and because it's damn cold, long johns from LL Bean and Smart Wool socks from a very advanced sheep.


Natty Shirts??


----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


>


Really handsome sweater


----------



## Patrick06790

fred johnson said:


> Natty Shirts??


As seen on this website


----------



## denace_mennis

My typical get-up for school. Crew neck over a collared shirt (usually an OCBD) and 501s or 5-pocket cords. Khakis unfortunately tend to confuse other students into thinking I'm a professor.
Today, it's an Aran sweater over an old flannel. And a pea coat from my father's time in the navy.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ensiferous

denace_mennis said:


> And a pea coat from my father's time in the navy.


That's a nice heirloom, denace.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## katch

^ nicely done!


----------



## LewisDias

Ensiferous said:


>


I love the cardigan.

I need such a thing for the mild autumn days, what do you think about this lambswool, does it look good?
I found it at a good price in sales, but for me it has a small problem, the elbows, would look better without them


----------



## Dave

Rather chilly out! I wanted to show off a couple items that I don't believe I've ever previously displayed on here.

-- Land's End button-down
-- J. Press Shaggy Dog
-- Levi's 501s (made in USA)
-- Orvis surcingle belt
-- LL Bean socks
-- 8' Bean boots


----------



## FLMike

LewisDias said:


> I love the cardigan.
> 
> I need such a thing for the mild autumn days, what do you think about this lambswool, does it look good?
> I found it at a good price in sales, but for me it has a small problem, the elbows, would look better without them


I disagree. I think it looks better WITH the elbow patches.


----------



## loarbmhs

Ensiferous said:


> ^ Wonderful as always, Billax.
> 
> Nice outfit. Would make one small tweak. Have the lapels pressed to roll to the buttoned button, even if it's a three-button jacket (which I can't tell). You look a little "pinched" with lapels pressed as high as they are.


----------



## eagle2250

FLMike said:


> I disagree. I think it looks better WITH the elbow patches.


+1. The elbow patches add character to the garment! :beer:


----------



## Patrick06790

I have to go look at snakes today.

I don't like snakes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Agreed!


----------



## Fading Fast

Patrick06790 said:


> I have to go look at snakes today.
> 
> I don't like snakes.


Great collar roll. I have no truck with snakes or bugs. "They do good things for..." whatever, I wish them well with the same passion that I wish them far away from me.


----------



## denace_mennis

The colors, tie, and belt are a little off-season. However the large temperature change (from 5 degrees to 45) inspired the Eastery ensemble.

Tweed jacket from Gordon of Philadelphia
J Crew classic fit chinos with a 1 5/8 in cuff
Lands End must-iron Hyde Park OCBD
Kiel Jame Patrick for Brooks Brothers belt
Robert Talbott Madras Tie
Allen Edmonds for Brooks Brothers Shelton


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick06790

Slouchy today

Lightweight J Press jacket, Mercer "James Bond" tattersall, dazed expression.

Also lined Lands End chinos, Smart Wool socks and Alden rubber-soled PTBs that I grabbed 15 years ago on Sierra Trading Post and have never seen in an Alden catalog.


----------



## Patrick06790

Later that day

Slouchy at a regional school board meeting.

This counts as an action shot.


----------



## DCR

I like that tattersall. Think it would pair well with a tweed suit similar to something from Cordings or sportswear only?


----------



## Patrick06790

^I don't see why not.


----------



## Reuben

Been a while. 
J.Crew Fair isle, J Crew denim BD, LC King canvas 5-pockets, White's semi-dress in brown CXL


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Looks like a nice Fair Isle. I'm a fan of quieter colors / muted tones in Fair Isles as the pattern has enough oomph on its own.


----------



## Reuben

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Looks like a nice Fair Isle. I'm a fan of quieter colors / muted tones in Fair Isles as the pattern has enough oomph on its own.


J.Crew did a pretty good job of that this year. I picked up three colors for $20 and some change each during their big fire sale.


----------



## Dannyboy005

Here's my modest contribution:








Johnston of Elgin vintage cashmere sweater 
Brooks OCBD
O'Connell's 8 wale corduroy olive 
AE Dundees


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Nicely done, my friend! That sweater is the hit of the show. How long have you had it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Dannyboy005

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Nicely done, my friend! That sweater is the hit of the show. How long have you had it? :icon_scratch:


Thanks Eagle. I found it at a local vintage clothing shop a little over a year ago. The older Scottish cashmere is just awesome. I also have a recent JoE cashmere crewneck which is not at the same level in terms of quality. They really don't make 'em like they used to.


----------



## never behind

First post here. I'm slowly absorbing from the forum about trad. So I gave it a try.

OCBD from Proper Cloth
Doeskin blazer from J Press
Flannels from Dapper Classics
Cheaney chukkas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMike

^Very nice. The 3/2 sack style looks good on you.


----------



## gamma68




----------



## DCR

Frigid in town today so O'Connells shetland over a BB OCBD with Andover shop cords and AE MacNeils.

All under a vintage miUSA London Fog herringbone tweed overcoat that must weigh close to 7 lbs.


----------



## Oldsport

Jos A Bank Vintage 3/2, Flannel Sack
BB Original Polo shirt
Tie Bar Argyle and Sutherland Tie
BB Clark Fit Chinos
Bass Suede Saddle Shoes
Warby Parker Watts Glasses
Seiko 5 watch


----------



## eagle2250

^^Oldsport,
you sir are looking pretty darned spiffy today!


----------



## Oldsport

Thanks eagle2250. Although, I took all of my BB Chinos to the tailor to have them shortened by about 3/4" as a result of that photograph. I do not like that puddle pants look at all.


----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsport said:


> Thanks eagle2250. Although, I took all of my BB Chinos to the tailor to have them shortened by about 3/4" as a result of that photograph. I do not like that puddle pants look at all.


I would probably re-tailor half my wardrobe if I took pics of myself wearing the clothes as, as you imply, you see something in a pic that doesn't always show up in the mirror. It doesn't make sense, but it is true.


----------



## Fading Fast

Busy day of getting the last of my tax stuff off to the accountant (I'm actively involved, so it's no, "here, you do it" event as my taxes are not simple), doing real work so that I have something to be taxed and spending too much time on AAAC.

This is my "it's 50 degrees, sunny in NYC and I wish I was at Yankee Stadium for opening day instead of doing this stuff" errand running outfit.

Sport coat: J.Crew
Cardigan: J.Press
OCBD: Everlane
Chinos: Gustin
Boots: Sperry (for J.Crew)


----------



## eagle2250

To my eye, today's rig is a good look for you. Love the Tweed and the cardigan and are those Sperry Camp Chukkas fitted with beefed-up gum rubber soles? They look uber comfortable!


----------



## Ensiferous

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Oldsport,
> you sir are looking pretty darned spiffy today!


Agreed.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> To my eye, today's rig is a good look for you. Love the Tweed and the cardigan and are those Sperry Camp Chukkas fitted with beefed-up gum rubber soles? They look uber comfortable!


They are exactly that and very comfortable. I like them so much, when they went on sale, I bought a spare pair. Also, 90+% of my clothes, I take very good care of - brush, polish, oil, dry clean, air properly, etc. - but a few items are beaters that I do the bare minimum to keep going and that's how I've treated these boots for the (I think) three years I've owned them.

To their credit, they are holding up incredibly well and, as you can see, they've taken on a "worn" look that, IMHO, works for them. Clearly, this is not how I treat my Alden boots, but for a (on sale) sub $100 pair of boots, I'm okay riding them hard and putting them away wet.


----------



## nb8790

This is my first post, please excuse the poor photography.

Pictured are a vintage RL Polo University polo coat, a knit Brooks Brothers #4 stripe tie, Brooks Brothers pinpoint button-down shirt, J. Press by Southwick navy chalk stripe suit, and Allen Edmonds Chester brogues.


----------



## nb8790

I am back for a second day of posting. Pictured are a vintage Brooks Brothers trench, a recent charcoal flannel suit by Empire for J. Press, a Brooks Bros blue pinpoint buttondown, a lovely ancient madder by Chipp2, and Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenue for Brooks Brothers (purchased during the relatively recent effort by BB to sell off all remaining third-party footwear).


----------



## New Old Stock

nb8790 said:


> I am back for a second day of posting...


nb8790, fantastic outfits. Both should be the stock answer for every "starting Trad business wardrobe, need suggestions..." thread. Camelhair & trench coats, charcoal flannel & navy pinstripe suits, white & blue button downs, repp stripe & neat madder ties, cap toe & wingtips. Perfect.

One suggestion, and if youre doing it on purpose out of comfort or preference just ignore me, but the lacing on both your balmorals criss-cross. Usually they are worn in a straight bar style that, in my opinion, looks cleaner.

This site shows what I mean & gives instructions as well: https://www.fieggen.com/shoelace/straightbarlacing.htm


----------



## DCR

Nice shoulders on the Empire suit jacket.


----------



## Billax

Today in Durham the temperature is 34º and I wore a wool overcoat and gloves. Yesterday it was 59º and sunny and I wore the outfit above: J. Press Gingham cotton 3/2 roll jacket, J. Press Linen trou, mixed in with BB OCBD and OTC socks, along with Allen Edmonds White Bucks.... and felt like a million Bucks on my daily constitutional!


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> View attachment 29948
> 
> 
> Today in Durham the temperature is 34º and I wore a wool overcoat and gloves. Yesterday it was 59º and sunny and I wore the outfit above: J. Press Gingham cotton 3/2 roll jacket, J. Press Linen trou, mixed in with BB OCBD and OTC socks, along with Allen Edmonds White Bucks.... and felt like a million Bucks on my daily constitutional!


Fantastic - love it all (with a particular affinity for that sport coat).

Edit add: had to add a shout out to the OCBD collar roll :beer:.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> View attachment 29948
> 
> 
> Today in Durham the temperature is 34º and I wore a wool overcoat and gloves. Yesterday it was 59º and sunny and I wore the outfit above: J. Press Gingham cotton 3/2 roll jacket, J. Press Linen trou, mixed in with BB OCBD and OTC socks, along with Allen Edmonds White Bucks.... and felt like a million Bucks on my daily constitutional!


Dressed to the Nines and out taking a walk...now that is good living, my friend!


----------



## nb8790

New Old Stock, thanks very much! I have preferred to lace all my shoes crossing over diagonally, but I may try bar lacing on a pair or two.

Billax, I love you bringing out the southern trad style as soon as the temperatures allow it!
























Back for a third day of posting! It's a bit warmer today, so no overcoat. Pictured are a Southwick Factory Made-to-Order mid-grey twill suit, with a Cambridge jacket (I should have gotten the Douglas, as there are some fit issues and the Cambridge lapels are a bit narrower than my usual), a Brooks Bros blue university stripe oxford shirt (the old one, with pocket), a Chipp2 navy grenadine tie, and well-loved (and well-worn) burgundy Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers.


----------



## nb8790

Back again for day four! Today I am dressed less conservatively, wearing a vintage J. Press Prince of Wales check tweed suit (maker unknown), a vintage Jos. A Banks made-in-Italy medallion tie, my grandfather's monogrammed gold tie clip, a Brooks Bros light blue pinpoint button-down shirt, and Grant Stone Crimson Longwing Bluchers.


----------



## nb8790

Day five - slightly rainy, so another trench coat day. On this slightly more casual friday, pictured are a vintage Southwick navy blazer in a heavyweight twill fabric with large patch/flap pockets and patch breast pocket, a Spier & Mackay green herringbone foulard/dot tie, a Brooks Brothers oxford buttondown (the new version, with no pocket, lighter fabric, and unlined collar, placket, and cuffs), Peter Christian fawn cavalry twill trousers, and Alden for Brooks Brothers Leisure Handsewn loafers.


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

This is the best of the bunch because the jacket has some shape to it, tho I recognize that shape is not a priority where I'm posting this. Your pics show fairly standard fare which is good for a foundation wardrobe. But do you have any excitement, faded orange khakis to pair with the brass button blazer, maybe a dark nailhead to tone down the JAB tie with the big'ish medallions? But this is frosting, you look fine as-is. Yet fine is not outstanding.


----------



## nb8790

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> 
> This is the best of the bunch because the jacket has some shape to it, tho I recognize that shape is not a priority where I'm posting this. Your pics show fairly standard fare which is good for a foundation wardrobe. But do you have any excitement, faded orange khakis to pair with the brass button blazer, maybe a dark nailhead to tone down the JAB tie with the big'ish medallions? But this is frosting, you look fine as-is. Yet fine is not outstanding.


Your points are well-taken. Regarding shape, I do prefer sack cut suits for a variety of reasons.

My weekday wardrobe is constrained by a few factors, namely the necessity of adhering to a dress code both in policy and practice, as well as budgetary/closet space constraints. Regarding dress code, the policy element requires at minimum jackets and ties daily. That, along with budget/closet limitations, has led me to acquire a moderate collection of standard/basic business attire. The dress code in practice results in most men wearing inexpensive suits off-the-rack from mainstream makers (Brooks Brothers at best, more often Jos. A. Banks). I would guess I'm one of the few to wear a 3/2 roll jacket in my office since the 70's. So I must balance my personal stylistic preferences with staying professional by not varying too far from the overwhelming norm at the office. After hours and on weekends, I wear what I like (and you will see a bit more character in my madras and linen, white bucks, and blackwatch).


----------



## Peak and Pine

nb8790 said:


> Your points are well-taken. Regarding shape, I do prefer sack cut suits for a variety of reasons.
> 
> My weekday wardrobe is constrained by a few factors, namely the necessity of adhering to a dress code both in policy and practice, as well as budgetary/closet space constraints. Regarding dress code, the policy element requires at minimum jackets and ties daily. That, along with budget/closet limitations, has led me to acquire a moderate collection of standard/basic business attire. The dress code in practice results in most men wearing inexpensive suits off-the-rack from mainstream makers (Brooks Brothers at best, more often Jos. A. Banks). I would guess I'm one of the few to wear 3/2 roll jacket in my office since the 70's. So I must balance my personal stylistic preferences with staying professional by not varying too far from the overwhelming norm at the office. After hours and on weekends, I wear what I like (and you will see a bit more character in my madras and linen, white bucks, and blackwatch).


^
Sounds reasonable. Keep at it.
Best.


----------



## TimF

Peak and Pine said:


> Your pics show fairly standard fare which is good for a foundation wardrobe. But do you have any excitement, faded orange khakis to pair with the brass button blazer, maybe a dark nailhead to tone down the JAB tie with the big'ish medallions? But this is frosting, you look fine as-is. Yet fine is not outstanding.


Disagree. Not everyone has to be a peacock. If anything, the "trad" ethos is very much anti-peacock. A time and a place: nb8789 is likely a federal employee/contractor, and his suits and blazers are lightyears ahead of the Mens Wearhouse most Capitol staffers wear, or the Zegnas of the congressmen for that matter. In variety, quality, and sophistication. GTH, patch madras, embroidered cords, and the whole lot are for the country club, not work.


----------



## Peak and Pine

TimF said:


> Disagree. Not everyone has to be a peacock. If anything, the "trad" ethos is very much anti-peacock. A time and a place: nb8789 is likely a federal employee/contractor, and his suits and blazers are lightyears ahead of the Mens Wearhouse most Capitol staffers wear, or the Zegnas of the congressmen for that matter. In variety, quality, and sophistication. GTH, patch madras, embroidered cords, and the whole lot are for the country club, not work.


Sure, disagreement is fair and fun. But peacock is your word. Not mine. And while, as said above, all pictures shown are swell as basic, standard fare, they are hardly, as you say, light years ahead of Zegna and Mens Wearhouse. They're actually the opposite, but isn't that what Trads like about the ethic, their once-upon-a-tme retro look?


----------



## TimF

Peak and Pine said:


> Sure, disagreement is fair and fun. But peacock is your word. Hardly mine. And while, as I said above, all pictures shown are swell as basic, standard fare, they are hardly, as you say, light years ahead of Zegna and Mens Wearhouse. On the contrary, they're years behind, but isn't that what Trads like about the ethic, their once-upon-a-tme retro look? And incidentally, I'm not a big hyperbole guy, the term light years is not normally in my clothing vocabulary.


Curious, why do you post on the Trad forum? You don't seem to like the trad staples, you don't like the trad fit, you find trad old and stodgy. You call an article of clothing "excitement"; what's next, linen Bermudas called "stimulation"?


----------



## Peak and Pine

TimF said:


> Curious, why do you post on the Trad forum? You don't seem to like the trad staples, you don't like the trad fit, you find trad old and stodgy. You call an article of clothing "excitement"; what's next, linen Bermudas called "stimulation"?


 Okay. Since you asked. I punch on something here at page top called New Posts. And every thing comes up and I pay no attention to where I am. Forum Diversity.

But when I see sack suits, I'm pretty sure I'm in your territory. And I usually high tail it. But tonight I saw a cluster of ernest pics by someone whom you have divined as a Federal employee (you know him?) and I thought, tho I did not phrase it this way, that they were tailored unflatteringly. I thought he might like to know he looked good, but could look better. And not because he was wearing sack suits, one, the gray one with the Ouch patterned tie, is not a sack. In a word or two, they didn't look custom. And the first rule, my rule, of all dress clothing, Trad or otherwise, is that your clothes must look custom. And that is why many years ago, upon leaving the Trad arena c. '69, I taught myself a few things about re-tailoring clothes. So my cheap suits would look custom. And they did. And since I no longer buy cheap suits and thus am left with nothing to do, I moved on to step two, which is adding stuff that wasn't there. Step one was for custom, step two for style. I was suggesting only a portion of step one be done to the clothes under discussion, maybe pull in the waist, maybe taper the hips.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I have engaged in some forum diversity myself but quickly realized that with my clothing proclivities I needed to add a disclaimer when I posted on Fashion, letting people know that in the terminology of the fora I was coming from a Trad perspective. I certainly respect Peak and Pine’s striving for a custom look, but that is not a guiding principle in the way I think of Trad. The very definition on the forum references specific stores known for extremely nice off the rack clothing. Virtually everything in the Trad closet can be tied back to very specific brands. They are anything but custom for the most part. They are usually tasteful and serviceable, always comfortable. Sure, there are exceptions like Mercer and Southwick made to measure, but Trads generally don’t buy them because they are custom. They buy them because they are the closest thing to the original items they used to be able to buy off the rack. It strikes me that the Trad world is a world of grown ups, chiefly in the business world. Even Trad casual seems to me to have a decidedly adult element. A casually clad Trad would look more at home in a Scotch ad than at a kegger or even on a boat. When I dressed for the office I was most definitely Trad. Before that, in school, things were much less staid, especially in the summer, when Madras and GTH prevailed. But to me that look is more the look of younger people dressing for fun, not work. As you can see from my very casual picture now that I am retired and it’s getting hot, I’m reverting to patchwork Madras and LaCoste.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> When I dressed for the office I was most definitely Trad. Before that, in school, things were much less staid, especially in the summer, when Madras and GTH prevailed. But to me that look is more the look of younger people dressing for fun, not work. As you can see from my very casual picture now that I am retired and it's getting hot, I'm reverting to patchwork Madras and LaCoste.


It sounds to me like you are enjoying retirement and your wardrobing evolution reflects such! :beer:


----------



## Peak and Pine

TKI67 said:


> I have engaged in some forum diversity myself but quickly realized that with my clothing proclivities I needed to add a disclaimer when I posted on Fashion, letting people know that in the terminology of the fora I was coming from a Trad perspective. I certainly respect Peak and Pine's striving for a custom look, but that is not a guiding principle in the way I think of Trad. The very definition on the forum references specific stores known for extremely nice off the rack clothing. Virtually everything in the Trad closet can be tied back to very specific brands. They are anything but custom for the most part. They are usually tasteful and serviceable, always comfortable. Sure, there are exceptions like Mercer and Southwick made to measure, but Trads generally don't buy them because they are custom. They buy them because they are the closest thing to the original items they used to be able to buy off the rack. It strikes me that the Trad world is a world of grown ups, chiefly in the business world. Even Trad casual seems to me to have a decidedly adult element. A casually clad Trad would look more at home in a Scotch add than at a kegger or even on a boat. When I dressed for the office I was most definitely Trad. Before that, in school, things were much less staid, especially in the summer, when Madras and GTH prevailed. But to me that look is more the look of younger people dressing for fun, not work. As you can see from my very casual picture now that I am retired and it's getting hot, I'm reverting to patchwork Madras and LaCoste.


I too respect TK's outlook and try, often not too successfully, to make postings not seem universal, but tailored to me, with a wink that just maybe they might work for another. Endless talk of washing all woolens in warm, sudsy water in a bucket with a plunger, for example. Alas, no takers it seems.

And so now I mention custom as a high, maybe the highest, personal requirement for dress clothing. Which seems to fly in the face of Trad, as I think TK was pointing out to me. Maybe it does. Maybe custom doesn't work if you just want to throw stuff on. Which I know is not a Trad motion. But it often looks that way. Rather than get all jazzed about hook vents, swelled seams and dysfunctional top buttons, maybe do a little something about that bag o' potatoes look? Or lose forever the name of the centerpiece garment, the sack?

_I drive a car. Oh really, sedan? Sort of, but I prefer the term Heap_. My drift you see.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

TNSIL to a person who doesn’t love it would surely seem bizarre. To a person with a sense of fashion there are aspects that are simply horrifying:

Sack suits and jackets are indeed baggy, but they are very comfortable. The style to be found is in the fabrics, typically fabrics with a lot of history like tweeds and Madras.

Shirts are baggy, too. Why on earth would anyone with a sense of decorum intentionally put on a very baggy OCBD with a frayed collar and go to work in it? Because it is very comfortable, the fraying is no big deal, OCBDs go with everything, it has just the right color, and the collar has a beautiful roll that perfectly frames a tie.

Loafers, tasseled or LHS, with everything? Again, comfort wins. In high school given the choice of brand new Weejuns or old ones with duct tape, old wins. New Weejuns hurt like hell for about two weeks.

Trousers too short and with a deep cuff? No need to worry they are too long. No pleats?! No, makes them easier to iron (which, for khakis, is optional).

Clothing that is years or decades old? Sure, it’s never in or out of style. Style can’t touch it.


----------



## TimF

@Peak and Pine :

There's not much I can add to TKI67's account, except that trads and non-trads will have to agree to disagree. I wouldn't say that custom is antithetical to "trad". BB and Press had custom (read, Bespoke, not made to measure) departments into the 70s and 80s. Chipp had bespoke up to the early aughts I believe. So rather than custom vs. off-the-rack, I think the discussion is about different ideals of proper fit. Close to the body (e.g. extreme waist suppression) vs. moderate shapeliness (think of late 40s - early 50s movies). The former works better for someone with the body of Adonis, but maybe not for Pres. Trump or Chris Christie. A suit of roomier proportions (with moderate waist suppression, definitely not the uber-boxy power suits of the 80s) de-emphasizes the actual body, looks better when the wearer is in motion, and conveys authority more than youthfulness.

Bottom line: _De vestibus non est disputandum_

P.S. RE occupation: Other likely include lobbyist and political consultant, but they are controversial to some folks, so I did not mention them. But since you nitpicked that part, oh well.


----------



## nb8790

A shot taken in the wild today. Ben Nevis/Combat navy harrington and Cordings for J. Crew navy/burgundy tattersall shirt (unfortunately a much inferior version of the shirt). Not pictured - Brooks Bros Clark chinos in stone (100% cotton, no elastane) and Grant Stone crimson longwings.


----------



## nb8790

Another quick shot today. Brooks Brothers Madras shirt, Spier & Mackay merino wool cardigan. Not pictured - Banana Republic khaki chinos and Alden for BB Leisure Handsewns.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Well, that handsome Madras shirt and equally handsome solid navy cardigan compliment each other nicely. Khaki hued chinos and LHS loafers should finish off the rig perfectly.


----------



## Billax

Worn today:










• J. Press Madras 3 roll 2 sport coat
• Andover Shop 6 button vest
• Knottery OCBD
J. Press tie of Iroquois Baggataway* players.
Unseen: Yellow trousers, yellow socks, Allen Edmonds Brown tassel loafers
______________________
* Baggataway is the Native American term for the game we call Lacrosse


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Worn today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • J. Press Madras 3 roll 2 sport coat
> • Andover Shop 6 button vest
> • Knottery OCBD
> J. Press tie of Iroquois Baggataway* players.
> Unseen: Yellow trousers, yellow socks, Allen Edmonds Brown tassel loafers
> ______________________
> * Baggataway is the Native American term for the game we call Lacrosse


That is one beautifully and skillfully constructed outfit. The Baggataway tie is insane - love it.


----------



## eagle2250

Billax said:


> Worn today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> • J. Press Madras 3 roll 2 sport coat
> • Andover Shop 6 button vest
> • Knottery OCBD
> J. Press tie of Iroquois Baggataway* players.
> Unseen: Yellow trousers, yellow socks, Allen Edmonds Brown tassel loafers
> ______________________
> * Baggataway is the Native American term for the game we call Lacrosse


Granting the strikingly handsome visual impact of your total rig, it is still the absolutely perfect collar roll you achieve that strikes me (temporarily) mute! Well done, my friend.


----------



## Billax

Fading Fast said:


> That is one beautifully and skillfully constructed outfit. The Baggataway tie is insane - love it.


Thank you, Sir!


----------



## Billax

eagle2250 said:


> Granting the strikingly handsome visual impact of your total rig, it is still the absolutely perfect collar roll you achieve that strikes me (temporarily) mute! Well done, my friend.


Thank you, too, Sir!


----------



## nb8790

A couple of quick shots today before I headed outside to enjoy the nice weather.

Older but not quite vintage J. Crew patchwork madras shirt, J. Crew factory stone chinos (wonderful for beating up as they only cost ~$20), and Allen Edmonds Northlands blue camp mocs.


----------



## Billax

Temperature in Durham today: 68 degrees and cloudy. The Classic Beauty and I were out and about - taking in a pleasant lunch and a Lacrosse game. Here's what I was wearing:




























BB 3 roll 2 Madras jacket
BB OCBD
no name knit tie
Stafford 6 button vest
Lands' End Linen trou
BB OTC white socks
Allen Edmonds White Bucks


----------



## Billax

Gentlemen,
Thank you for "liking" my post!


----------



## Billax

Pattern and Colors of the J. Press jacket, showing Base Herringbone with overlay of Red, Yellow and Blue pattern.
 

J. Press Silk/Linen sportcoat, BB OCBD, Knottery Knit tie, Joy of Socks Yellow Socks,
Allen Edmonds Dark Tan Grayson Tassel Loafers.


----------



## Weird Mike

I'm new here, but I really admire the trad lifestyle. I'm a big fan of traditional masculinity and I find that dressing like a man (instead of an overgrown baby in cargo shorts) helps me get women. They literally cat call me when I wear a suit! Anyway, I'm a little casual today, but how do I look?


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Weird Mike said:


> I'm new here, but I really admire the trad lifestyle. I'm a big fan of traditional masculinity and I find that dressing like a man (instead of an overgrown baby in cargo shorts) helps me get women. They literally cat call me when I wear a suit! Anyway, I'm a little casual today, but how do I look?
> View attachment 30267


Everything about this is hilarious.


----------



## Fading Fast

Billax said:


> Pattern and Colors of the J. Press jacket, showing Base Herringbone with overlay of Red, Yellow and Blue pattern.
> 
> 
> J. Press Silk/Linen sportcoat, BB OCBD, Knottery Knit tie, Joy of Socks Yellow Socks,
> Allen Edmonds Dark Tan Grayson Tassel Loafers.


I'm sure you have many options, but this outstanding one could work very well for a cheerful Easter Sunday outfit.


----------



## nb8790

Billax said:


> Pattern and Colors of the J. Press jacket, showing Base Herringbone with overlay of Red, Yellow and Blue pattern.
> 
> 
> J. Press Silk/Linen sportcoat, BB OCBD, Knottery Knit tie, Joy of Socks Yellow Socks,
> Allen Edmonds Dark Tan Grayson Tassel Loafers.


Billax, every outfit so far is simply wonderful!


----------



## nb8790

Today we have a J. Press Pressclusive suit in a heavyweight navy twill fabric, made in the Chinese factory of Press's Japanese parent company Onward Kashiyama, an old Jos. A. Banks tie, a Brooks Bros pinpoint buttondown with a blue windowpane, and black calf Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers.


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30301
> 
> View attachment 30303
> 
> View attachment 30302
> 
> 
> Today we have a J. Press Pressclusive suit in a heavyweight navy twill fabric, made in the Chinese factory of Press's Japanese parent company Onward Kashiyama, an old Jos. A. Banks tie, a Brooks Bros pinpoint buttondown with a blue windowpane, and black calf Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers.


My thoughts on this:

Your sleeves are slightly too long. Next time you buy a shirt, try 1/2" to 1" shorter sleeves and see how they look. Then adjust your jacket sleeves to hit slightly above your shirt cuffs (the whole jacket could probably be taken in a bit). Your trouser cuffs also seem awfully deep. I know opinion varies on this, but I usually go for 1.25" cuffs on my trousers.

I also personally would choose a smaller check on a shirt worn with a suit, and avoid textured ties unless they are knits, but those are my own preferences.

I know this is a lot of "criticism," but I hope it is taken in the spirit in which it's given - trying to help - and you are doing good effort.


----------



## Mike Petrik

I could say more but will just point out that any assertion that grenadine ties are to be avoided with suits is heresy.


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Mike Petrik said:


> I could say more but will just point out that any assertion that grenadine ties are to be avoided with suits is heresy.


I didn't make that assertion, I just pointed out my own preferences. Besides, there are grenadine ties, and then there's _that_ tie.


----------



## Mike Petrik

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> I didn't make that assertion, I just pointed out my own preferences. Besides, there are grenadine ties, and then there's _that_ tie.


You and I will just have to disagree. There is nothing wrong with that tie, and nothing wrong with that shirt either. Unless the photo is deceiving, I do think the trousers need to be lengthened though. That said, I admire the jacket's lack of "waist-pull" -- something that is all too uncommon.


----------



## nb8790

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> My thoughts on this:
> 
> Your sleeves are slightly too long. Next time you buy a shirt, try 1/2" to 1" shorter sleeves and see how they look. Then adjust your jacket sleeves to hit slightly above your shirt cuffs (the whole jacket could probably be taken in a bit). Your trouser cuffs also seem awfully deep. I know opinion varies on this, but I usually go for 1.25" cuffs on my trousers.
> 
> I also personally would choose a smaller check on a shirt worn with a suit, and avoid textured ties unless they are knits, but those are my own preferences.
> 
> I know this is a lot of "criticism," but I hope it is taken in the spirit in which it's given - trying to help - and you are doing good effort.


Thank you for your reply. This suit came by way of the forum's own TweedyDon, so the price was very right and it fit well enough I haven't yet had the sleeves slightly shortened and the waist taken in a touch. Cuffs are a bit larger than my usual as well, and those points are well taken. As for shirt and tie, we can agree it falls to personal preference.

Cheers,
NB


----------



## nb8790

Mike Petrik said:


> You and I will just have to disagree. There is nothing wrong with that tie, and nothing wrong with that shirt either. Unless the photo is deceiving, I do think the trousers need to be lengthened though. That said, I admire the jacket's lack of "waist-pull" -- something that is all too uncommon.


The appearance of the trousers is due to the contortion needed to get a photo at the angle presented. With normal posture, they fall with a half break (a bit more break than I prefer, yet another quibble I have not yet had altered).


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> I know this is a lot of "criticism," but I hope it is taken in the spirit in which it's given - trying to help - and you are doing good effort.


It's good to see crlticisim in this thread rather than rah-rah all the time. But I think your points are, as you say, personal preference and don't address the clothing choices and fit in any meaningfull way. You cannot buy an OTR shirt in 1/2 inch sleeve increments and were they shorter, to achieve standard cuff peek-a-boo the jacket sleeve would have to be shorter. And a whole and expensive can of worms is opened. The shirt and sleeve length is fine as is. The baby cuffs you prefer are 80s fare, the size of the tattersall is compatible with a completely plain suit fabric and see the Petric Position on grenadines. I think the outfit could benefit from more shape, but whenever I say that thunder bolts are heard so sack it shall be. Not a three-roll-two tho, how's he getting away with that?


----------



## Peak and Pine

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> .there are grenadine ties, and then there's _that_ tie.


Are you aware it's his clothes we're discussing and not yours?


----------



## TimF

NB chose to post his pics in the Trad forum, not the main forum, presumably for a reason. So if some people don't like the traditional American look, or they don't know it in detail, I don't see what value they bring in trying to "critique." 

As it stands the tattersall is fully compatible, and so are ties even more textured than the one he's sporting. Sleeve length is fine; too short and cuffs will ride up when extending the arms. I would say the fit of the Press suit is on the fuller side. It's by no means ill fitting, and a breath of fresh air among the sea of shrink-wrapped "Italian" suits fashionable today. Suit could be a smidge more fitted; only a smidge, else he runs the risk of discomfort, restricted movement, and unsightly ripples when moving about. 

The thing with slim fits is that they only (maybe) look good in front of the mirror, standing at attention. Any time you're in a natural posture, a slim fit coat has no give and therefore reveals every aspect of its poor fit.


----------



## gr8w8er

nb8790 said:


> Billax, every outfit so far is simply wonderful!


He's a HOF dresser.


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

TimF said:


> NB chose to post his pics in the Trad forum, not the main forum, presumably for a reason. So if some people don't like the traditional American look, or they don't know it in detail, I don't see what value they bring in trying to "critique."
> 
> As it stands the tattersall is fully compatible, and so are ties even more textured than the one he's sporting. Sleeve length is fine; too short and cuffs will ride up when extending the arms. I would say the fit of the Press suit is on the fuller side. It's by no means ill fitting, and a breath of fresh air among the sea of shrink-wrapped "Italian" suits fashionable today. Suit could be a smidge more fitted; only a smidge, else he runs the risk of discomfort, restricted movement, and unsightly ripples when moving about.
> 
> The thing with slim fits is that they only (maybe) look good in front of the mirror, standing at attention. Any time you're in a natural posture, a slim fit coat has no give and therefore reveals every aspect of its poor fit.


I only wear Southwick, J. Press, vintage Brooks, Corbin, etc., only sack suits and jackets, only cuffed trousers, only button-down collars. I am nothing but an "Ivy" or trad dresser, or whatever you want call it. You're making the assumption, a very closed-minded one, that if I have criticisms, it is because I don't understand this style. I do understand it, and I also have criticisms of a particular set of photos. If you feel my comments don't have value, that's fine, people's preferences are different, but I'd prefer if you didn't simply dismiss them with assumptions.

For my own part, in making my comments, I tried to do so not in an aggressive or belittling way, but in a way that shared my view without trying to pretend it's anything but my own. I haven't made many comments here, but if this is the environment at AAAC - where all we can do is blindly approve, and there is no place for even constructive criticism, or even discussion of certain elements of a photograph apart from criticism of a specific poster entirely - I won't be making many more.


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

nb8790 said:


> Thank you for your reply. This suit came by way of the forum's own TweedyDon, so the price was very right and it fit well enough I haven't yet had the sleeves slightly shortened and the waist taken in a touch. Cuffs are a bit larger than my usual as well, and those points are well taken. As for shirt and tie, we can agree it falls to personal preference.
> 
> Cheers,
> NB


Sounds great, NB. Tailoring is one of those expenses that it can be hard to fit into one's budget. We can certainly agree that shirts and ties fall to personal preference - variety is the spice of life, as they say.

Thank you for your gracious reply, and keep on doing what you're doing.


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Peak and Pine said:


> Not a three-roll-two tho, how's he getting away with that?


Looks like a 3/2 to me.


----------



## TimF

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> I only wear Southwick, J. Press, vintage Brooks, Corbin, etc., only sack suits and jackets, only cuffed trousers, only button-down collars. I am nothing but an "Ivy" or trad dresser, or whatever you want call it. You're making the assumption, a very closed-minded one, that if I have criticisms, it is because I don't understand this style. I do understand it, and I also have criticisms of a particular set of photos. If you feel my comments don't have value, that's fine, people's preferences are different, but I'd prefer if you didn't simply dismiss them with assumptions.
> 
> For my own part, in making my comments, I tried to do so not in an aggressive or belittling way, but in a way that shared my view without trying to pretend it's anything but my own. I haven't made many comments here, but if this is the environment at AAAC - where all we can do is blindly approve, and there is no place for even constructive criticism, or even discussion of certain elements of a photograph apart from criticism of a specific poster entirely - I won't be making many more.


Interesting how you thought I was addressing you, so I apologize if my post upset you or misunderstood you. First thing I should note is that this thread is called "What are you wearing", not something like "Pls critique my outfit". So naturally people just post photos; others usually don't respond, unless a quick compliment or thumbs up. Some might ask a question or state a point of view, and naturally others continue the discussion.

I generally don't participate in this thread, other than looking at the pictures now and then, and clicking Like when appropriate. So why nearly everytime NB posts something here, he gets multiple unsolicited advice, and the thrust is usually telling him to wear less trad/Ivy League and more conformist? How come no member who's been around longer doesn't get the question "Why are you wearing a sack in the office?" And should I not post something if I have a different opinion?


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

TimF said:


> Interesting how you thought I was addressing you, so I apologize if my post upset you or misunderstood you. First thing I should note is that this thread is called "What are you wearing", not something like "Pls critique my outfit". So naturally people just post photos; others usually don't respond, unless a quick compliment or thumbs up. Some might ask a question or state a point of view, and naturally others continue the discussion.
> 
> I generally don't participate in this thread, other than looking at the pictures now and then, and clicking Like when appropriate. So why nearly everytime NB posts something here, he gets multiple unsolicited advice, and the thrust is usually telling him to wear less trad/Ivy League and more conformist? How come no member who's been around longer doesn't get the question "Why are you wearing a sack in the office?" And should I not post something if I have a different opinion?


If there was a misunderstanding of your comment, I'm sorry.

I never intended my comments to NB to push him away from the style he likes - I wear that style, after all. I followed the earlier comments about tailoring for more shape he received and disagreed with that commenter's opinion. The cuffs on his trousers looked very deep, like more than 2" deep, but it sounds from his reply that it may just be the camera angle. I do think his shirt and jacket sleeves are a bit long, but those are things which can be figured out in time and certainly don't ruin any outfit on their own.

And as already established, shirt and tie preferences are just that, preferences, as I made clear even from my original reply to him. The fact is, as I've tried to make clear all along, my comments are not meant to be discouraging or rude, but simply helpful. I know that I have benefited from such advice, as has any person learning how to dress well. It is my impression that NB is on the younger side, and is building his wardrobe and eager to learn. For that he should be commended, and the best response, as I see it, would be to provide advice or input for him to evaluate and take on board as he sees fit. He and I have already happily agreed to disagree, and he seems perfectly capable of replying to comments on his own without having guardian angels swoop in to protect him when it isn't really required.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

In commenting I am not taking one position or another, but I have several observations. When people post on the Trad forum they need to understand that most comments will be coming from a very specific perspective, but most is not all, and several regular contributors to this forum exhibit very fine taste that does not strictly align with Trad as I know and practice it. I’ve noticed several subjects where I had thought for over half a century the laws were clear and established where posters whose taste I respect veered off to take positions I would have thought heretical. The point is, if we all agree on each and every detail this quickly becomes oppressive rather than interesting, engaging, or instructive. Also, as I noted in another thread, depending on your time and place, you will have regional or temporal codes that, at least for you, are preemptive. For example I’d never feel right in a striped tie that wasn’t repp and based on colors with which I had an affiliation, and I’d never wear stripes and a check or plaid together, but I gotta say NB looks pretty sharp and his outfit presents an overall fine TNSIL look, but then again so do pretty much all of you!


----------



## TimF

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> If there was a misunderstanding of your comment, I'm sorry.
> 
> I never intended my comments to NB to push him away from the style he likes - I wear that style, after all. I followed the earlier comments about tailoring for more shape he received and disagreed with that commenter's opinion. The cuffs on his trousers looked very deep, like more than 2" deep, but it sounds from his reply that it may just be the camera angle. I do think his shirt and jacket sleeves are a bit long, but those are things which can be figured out in time and certainly don't ruin any outfit on their own.
> 
> And as already established, shirt and tie preferences are just that, preferences, as I made clear even from my original reply to him. The fact is, as I've tried to make clear all along, my comments are not meant to be discouraging or rude, but simply helpful. I know that I have benefited from such advice, as has any person learning how to dress well. It is my impression that NB is on the younger side, and is building his wardrobe and eager to learn. For that he should be commended, and the best response, as I see it, would be to provide advice or input for him to evaluate and take on board as he sees fit. He and I have already happily agreed to disagree, and he seems perfectly capable of replying to comments on his own without having guardian angels swoop in to protect him when it isn't really required.


I think I understand where you come from much better now, thanks. I had a different impression, that NB is a bit further along in his career/life. I'm certainly not going to look at all his posts to prove/disprove my impression. So let's just leave it be.

Overall, the spirit of trad, Ivy, preppy, or whatever you want to call it is not to fuss over the details. Fuss a little in filling up your closet, and when taking from the closet each morning, just let your instinct and whims decide.


----------



## nb8790

I appreciate everyone's feedback and responses, and let me say I have no fear of constructive criticism from trads and non-trads alike!

Today I am posting some casual pictures taken after changing out of my work attire. Brooks Bros madras shirt, BB linen pants, and Alden for Brooks Bros Leisure Handsewns.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Tuck in your shirt, my friend, and you have nailed it! Looking good...and comfortable.


----------



## Billax

Sunny and 81º in Durham today. About half-a-day inside and half-a-day outside. Here's what I wore:











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I've been posting Spring looks for close to a month now - starting just the day after Spring began. This may be the last of them (with one possible exception). The pictures above show elements from the following makers:
• Cotton Poplin 3/2 roll suit in Oyster from O'Connell's
• PPBD shirt from Mercer
• Lacrosse tie in Silk from Bird Dog Bay
• Allen Edmonds Broadstreet Spectators


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The perfect spring rig and, if I may say, it couldn't be worn to any better effect than that showcased in your pictures! Well done, as it seems is your way.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> The perfect spring rig and, if I may say, it couldn't be worn to any better effect than that showcased in your pictures! Well done, as it seems is your way.


Agreed. In addition to being well-chosen items that are well assembled, the tailoring is outstanding (my kingdom for a good tailor). Also, since Billax is out of his 30s, kudos for staying in such great shape, as all of us no longer in our 30s know - that ain't easy to do.


----------



## nb8790

Sportcoat Friday today. Vintage M.S. McClellan multi-color windowpane sportcoat (no maker or fabric tag, possibly a wool/silk blend), white Brooks Bros new oxford shirt (no pocket, un-lined collar/cuffs/placket), Brooks Bros Bear and Bull tie, mid-gray Brooks Bros gabardine trousers, and return of the Alden for BB Leisure Handsewns in #8 shell.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Great look nb8790. I particularly like the tie...is it a recent purchase? I recall a similar design years ago in BB store in downtown Chicago, near the Federal Building. I didn't buy it and have regretted that decision for quite some time. Please tell me they have brought the design back! :icon_scratch:


----------



## nb8790

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Great look nb8790. I particularly like the tie...is it a recent purchase? I recall a similar design years ago in BB store in downtown Chicago, near the Federal Building. I didn't buy it and have regretted that decision for quite some time. Please tell me they have brought the design back! :icon_scratch:


You are in luck!

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Bull-and-Bear-Print-Tie/MA02697,default,pd.html


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Billax said:


> I've been posting Spring looks for close to a month now - starting just the day after Spring began. This may be the last of them (with one possible exception). The pictures above show elements from the following makers:
> • Cotton Poplin 3/2 roll suit in Oyster from O'Connell's
> • PPBD shirt from Mercer
> • Lacrosse tie in Silk from Bird Dog Bay
> • Allen Edmonds Broadstreet Spectators


Looking good as always, Billax... Question - on the O'Connell's website, that oyster color looks very light, almost white. On you, it looks much more like the old Brooks tan poplin color. The O'Connell's tan poplin looks much darker than I prefer. Would oyster be, as your photos suggest, a good equivalent to the old Brooks tan?


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

nb8790 said:


> Sportcoat Friday today. Vintage M.S. McClellan multi-color windowpane sportcoat (no maker or fabric tag, possibly a wool/silk blend), white Brooks Bros new oxford shirt (no pocket, un-lined collar/cuffs/placket), Brooks Bros Bear and Bull tie, mid-gray Brooks Bros gabardine trousers, and return of the Alden for BB Leisure Handsewns in #8 shell.


Beautiful jacket, NB. It would also look excellent with charcoal trousers or many colors of OCBD - a great versatile piece!


----------



## Billax

Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> Looking good as always, Billax... Question - on the O'Connell's website, that oyster color looks very light, almost white. On you, it looks much more like the old Brooks tan poplin color. The O'Connell's tan poplin looks much darker than I prefer. Would oyster be, as your photos suggest, a good equivalent to the old Brooks tan?





Kennedy Jr. Jr. said:


> Looking good as always, Billax... Question - on the O'Connell's website, that oyster color looks very light, almost white. On you, it looks much more like the old Brooks tan poplin color. The O'Connell's tan poplin looks much darker than I prefer. Would oyster be, as your photos suggest, a good equivalent to the old Brooks tan?


Somewhere in between Tan and very light Tan, Sir. You might want to look at the O'Connell's picture. As sellers, they have a greater incentive to create color correct images than I do.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Kennedy Jr. Jr.

Billax said:


> Somewhere in between Tan and very light Tan, Sir. You might want to look at the O'Connell's picture. As sellers, they have a greater incentive to create color correct images than I do.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Thank you! That really answers my question, as their own picture looks much more white. As long as it's a shade of tan rather than getting into Tom Wolfe territory, I'm happy.


----------



## eagle2250

nb8790 said:


> You are in luck!
> 
> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Bull-and-Bear-Print-Tie/MA02697,default,pd.html


Thanks much for the lead...I will be putting it to good use in the next day...or so!


----------



## nb8790

Happy Easter to all!

























Spier & Mackay blue texture suit, Brooks Bros white pinpoint buttondown, vintage Nordstrom handloom madras tie, and Allen Edmonds Nomad white bucks.


----------



## Fading Fast

nb8790 said:


> Happy Easter to all!
> View attachment 30381
> 
> View attachment 30380
> 
> View attachment 30382
> 
> 
> Spier & Mackay blue texture suit, Brooks Bros white pinpoint buttondown, vintage Nordstrom handloom madras tie, and Allen Edmonds Nomad white bucks.


I'll admit this - as I was scrolling from top to bottom, I was thinking, hmm, a bit bland for Easter, but I took my thought back when I saw the white bucks. Well done and happy Easter.


----------



## LeeLo

Hope everyone had a nice Easter/Passover. Here's a quick snapshot of my first madras tie this year.


----------



## nb8790

LeeLo said:


> Hope everyone had a nice Easter/Passover. Here's a quick snapshot of my first madras tie this year.


LeeLo, I love the blazer both in it's style and fit on you.


----------



## nb8790

Casual post-work outfit today. Brooks Bros madras shirt, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, no-name cheap-o belt.


----------



## nb8790

Another sportcoat Friday, with a vintage H. Freeman camelhair jacket, blue Brooks Bros "new" oxford shirt, Chipp2 navy grenadine tie, BB grey wool gabardine trousers, and Alden LHS for Brooks Bros in Color #8 shell.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The camel and grey look great together. I like what you've done; although, I might have opted for a pattern in either the shirt or tie to break up the "blocks" of color - but it does work in a mid-century-modern-bold-but-minimalist aesthetic way.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ The camel and grey look great together. I like what you've done; although, I might have opted for a pattern in either the shirt or tie to break up the "blocks" of color - but it does work in a mid-century-modern-bold-but-minimalist aesthetic way.


. Agree it looks good but also agree on the tie. When I wear that combo I usually grab a repp tie, probably navy and orange bar stripe.


----------



## katch

I dig the rig the way it is. Great jacket!


----------



## FiscalDean

TKI67 said:


> . Agree it looks good but also agree on the tie. When I wear that combo I usually grab a repp tie, probably navy and orange bar stripe.


My "go to" with a camel hair coat and gray trousers has always been a cream color shirt with a striped tie featuring gray and camel. When I pair the coat with navy flannels, I'll go with a blue shirt and a tie featuring burgundy, navy and gold stripes.


----------



## eagle2250

This past Saturday the wife and I attended the marriage of two friends of ours. At the reception afterward, another attendee caught us in a snapshot:









Please note the Penn State tie, courtesy of Sam Hober!


----------



## nb8790

Just a quick shot today, I have posted everything in this photo before with the exception of the shirt. I recently upgraded from
Brooks Bros made in Malaysia non-iron pinpoint shirts to BB made in USA must-iron "luxury" pinpoints, which is pictured here. Suit is a heavyweight navy twill from J.Press/Onward Kashiyama (which unfortunately seems to have picked up every speck of dust in the room) and tie is a Chipp2 ancient madder.


----------



## nb8790

New suit today from the recent O'Connell's sale (which I reviewed on the sale thread). Mid-Grey fresco suit by Southwick for O'Connell's, with a Douglas jacket, Brooks Bros USA pinpoint shirt, Brooks Bros red, white, and blue check tie, and Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers in dark chili.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Nice outfit. I like the tie, but I wouldn’t call it Trad. Maybe that’s just me.


----------



## katch

Nicely done. Keep em coming!


----------



## Oldsport

That jacket fits you very well...


----------



## LeeLo

nb8790 said:


> LeeLo, I love the blazer both in it's style and fit on you.


Thank you, nb8790. You're too kind. You've been bringing your A-game recently. I've been enjoying your contributions to the thread.


----------



## LeeLo




----------



## August West

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30673
> 
> View attachment 30674
> 
> 
> Mid-Grey fresco suit by Southwick for O'Connell's, with a Douglas jacket,


Great looking suit. The airiness of the fresco weave is apparent even through your photos. I'll bet that is an extremely comfortable suit to wear.


----------



## nb8790

August West said:


> Great looking suit. The airiness of the fresco weave is apparent even through your photos. I'll bet that is an extremely comfortable suit to wear.


Thank you! The weave keeps it comfortable despite the medium fabric weight. My only gripe is that O'Connell's had it fully lined rather than 1/4, but it is still quite breathable.


----------



## nb8790

Hot one today, so practicality outweighed the need to wear a suit. Old, but not vintage, Brooks Bros Madison sack blazer (the original gold buttons began falling off, so I had them replaced with brown horn), Brooks Bros non-iron pinpoint shirt, Spier and Mackay floral tie, Paul Frederick lightweight cream-colored twill wool trousers, and beaten up Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers in burgundy calfskin. It's concealed in the photos, but the trousers are (gasp!) double-pleated! I wear cream wool trousers rarely enough that the low price beat out other considerations.


----------



## nb8790

Today's casual Friday outfit. M.S. McClellan vintage jacket, Brooks Bros blue new oxford shirt, Spier & Mackay paisley tie, Peter Christian tan cavalry twills, and Alden for BB LHS.


----------



## fishertw

Today is "B's" day. "Brooks, Banks, Bean and Bass." I realized when getting dressed for church today that everything starts with B. Brooks 3/2 blazer, Bean pinpoint button down tattersall, Banks sweater vest and Bass dusty tan suede oxfords. Almost also had Bills but the new ones( I just realized) just back from alterations are a bit too loose and need additional work. At any rate, it is a sort of overview of the brands in my closet.


----------



## Fading Fast

fishertw said:


> Today is "B's" day. "Brooks, Banks, Bean and Bass." I realized when getting dressed for church today that everything starts with B. Brooks 3/2 blazer, Bean pinpoint button down tattersall, Banks sweater vest and Bass dusty tan suede oxfords. Almost also had Bills but the new ones( I just realized) just back from alterations are a bit too loose and need additional work. At any rate, it is a sort of overview of the brands in my closet.


I've noticed an occasional "J" day in my life: J.Crew, J.Peterman and J.Press making up all or almost all of my attire for that day.


----------



## nb8790

Dreary and rainy out today. Barbour Bedale, Spier & Mackay blue oxford shirt, Brooks Bros stone Clark chinos, Grant Stone crimson longwings.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Very appropriate for climatic conditions, but considering you might be walking in wet weather, you should consider the immediate application of heel and sole edge dressing to preserve the leather welt on those Grant Stones! Have a great day.


----------



## eagle2250

Perhaps not Trad and pardon my back, but a thought provoking picture of an arguably stocky, casually dressed old man taking a walk into the sunset on a hot, humid Saturday afternoon with his grand dog. This is life!









A well earned rest, after the walk!


----------



## Peak and Pine

eagle2250 said:


> Perhaps not Trad and pardon my back, but a thought provoking picture of an arguably stocky, casually dressed old man taking a walk into the sunset on a hot, humid Saturday afternoon with his grand dog. This is life!
> 
> View attachment 30815
> 
> A well earned rest, after the walk!
> 
> View attachment 30816


Nice. The caped shirt, does that give breathing access to the interior, or is it a rain flap? And the house you're walking by with the For Sale sign, that's where the Ted Bundy stuff took place, right? (I've got a good eye.)


----------



## Billax

J. Press Silk 3/2 roll sport coat, BB Awning Stripe OCBD, BB Linen trousers, Joy of Socks light blue crew socks, and Allen Edmonds Brown Suede loafers and belt.​


----------



## eagle2250

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. The caped shirt, does that give breathing access to the interior, or is it a rain flap? And the house you're walking by with the For Sale sign, that's where the Ted Bundy stuff took place, right? (I've got a good eye.)


There is a mesh fabric under the cape that allows the shirt to wear surprisingly comfortably, when it's hot and humid. Thanks for asking.


----------



## DCR

nice looking GSD Eagle.


----------



## LeeLo

Madras Monday


----------



## eagle2250

DCR said:


> nice looking GSD Eagle.


Thank you.


----------



## nb8790

Today's suit is again the J. Press/Onward Kashiyama heavyweight navy twill. The cuffs appear large due to the angle, but come in only slightly above average at 2". The rest of the outfit: Brooks Bros light blue pinpoint shirt, AteSeta Sartioriale tie purchased as a gift by my significant other in Florence, and black Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30846
> 
> View attachment 30845
> 
> 
> Today's suit is again the J. Press/Onward Kashiyama heavyweight navy twill. The cuffs appear large due to the angle, but come in only slightly above average at 2". The rest of the outfit: Brooks Bros light blue pinpoint shirt, AteSeta Sartioriale tie purchased as a gift by my significant other in Florence, and black Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips.


Well you are right there, but they look closer to three inches.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

LeeLo said:


> Madras Monday


BTW, excellent cuffs and bonus points for no break! Gorgeous shoes, too.


----------



## TimF

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30846
> 
> View attachment 30845
> 
> 
> Today's suit is again the J. Press/Onward Kashiyama heavyweight navy twill. The cuffs appear large due to the angle, but come in only slightly above average at 2". The rest of the outfit: Brooks Bros light blue pinpoint shirt, AteSeta Sartioriale tie purchased as a gift by my significant other in Florence, and black Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips.


If you care about the mythical "collar roll", I would a) position the tie knot slightly lower, and b) move the collar point buttons up and inward.


----------



## Corcovado

I would describe those cuffs as "non traditional."


----------



## eagle2250

Took the wife out for a casual lunch today. It appears it was "bring your own gator day" or was that "bring your own ******* day!" LOL:










Please note I am one to use my shirt pockets...the wallet goes in the right pocket and the iphone and an ink pen in the left pocket :crazy:


----------



## nb8790

Quick shot today - one of my favorite ties, a forest green herringbone with dots and pink flowers from Spier & Mackay. Also pictured - mid-grey VBC Southwick Cambridge jacket and Brooks Bros made-in-USA pinpoint shirt.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30915
> 
> 
> Quick shot today - one of my favorite ties, a forest green herringbone with dots and pink flowers from Spier & Mackay. Also pictured - mid-grey VBC Southwick Cambridge jacket and Brooks Bros made-in-USA pinpoint shirt.


Nice roll.


----------



## nb8790

Hot one today; vintage Brooks Brothers tan cotton poplin suit, knit BB#4 tie, white Brooks Bros 'new' oxford shirt.


----------



## ran23

BB Knit stripe, I like that.


----------



## eagle2250

^^In response to post # 50954) You are looking good today. 
I must have a thing for cotton poplin suits. Given the long hot and humid summers we endure in these parts, i have the same suit in khaki, Loden and solid navy...to supplement my seersucker suits/jackets. Now all I have to do is reduce my core measurements by an average of 2 inches to be able to button the jackets...again!  :crazy:


----------



## FLMike

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30939
> 
> View attachment 30938
> 
> 
> Hot one today; vintage Brooks Brothers tan cotton poplin suit, knit BB#4 tie, white Brooks Bros 'new' oxford shirt.


What shoes? Hopefully something in color 8.


----------



## Fading Fast

FLMike said:


> What shoes? Hopefully something in color 8.


And with a beefroll, just saying, not saying, but just saying.


----------



## nb8790

FLMike said:


> What shoes? Hopefully something in color 8.


Changed out of my suit after work, but same shoes. Grant Stone longwings in their crimson chromexcel leather. I believe it's brown CXL which they burnish or treat to have a very slight reddish hue.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Those Grant Stone's are looking good...and your plank flooring looks pretty special as well!


----------



## nb8790

Quick pictures from an outing to a vineyard today. Brooks Bros blue 'new' oxford shirt, O'Connell's navy shetland sweater, Hickey Freeman heavyweight charcoal worsted twill trousers, Grant Stone longwings. Due to the light drizzles - Barbour Bedale.


----------



## nb8790

Bonus - Barbour Bedale in action.


----------



## themanfromlisbon

Just a day to congratulate my foreign football team "the Reds" from Liverpool


----------



## eagle2250

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30988
> 
> 
> Bonus - Barbour Bedale in action.


Great rig and the coat is a classic, but what was the weather in your area today? In ours it was temps in the upper 80's, no air movement and bright sunshine. I quickly found myself damped with sweat wearing just a summer weight navy blazed and tropical weight chinos! The snowbirds come down here for their winters, Perhaps I need to get a summer home in the northern reaches of Canada for more temperate summers? LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Great rig and the coat is a classic, but what was the weather in your area today? In ours it was temps in the upper 80's, no air movement and bright sunshine. I quickly found myself damped with sweat wearing just a summer weight navy blazed and tropical weight chinos! The snowbirds come down here for their winters, Perhaps I need to get a summer home in the northern reaches of Canada for more temperate summers? LOL.


You don't need to go that far. The Oregon Coast is wonderful in summer. I recommend the Inn at Otter Crest for a foray to that area or, if you like kitsch, the Historic Anchor Inn in Lincoln City.


----------



## nb8790

eagle2250 said:


> Great rig and the coat is a classic, but what was the weather in your area today? In ours it was temps in the upper 80's, no air movement and bright sunshine. I quickly found myself damped with sweat wearing just a summer weight navy blazed and tropical weight chinos! The snowbirds come down here for their winters, Perhaps I need to get a summer home in the northern reaches of Canada for more temperate summers? LOL.


Alas, we're in Western VA and today had a high of 70 degrees and average of 65. Chilly enough for the sweater and rainy enough for the Barbour.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Alas, weather patterns have become more extreme, across this great Nation of ours. Could this be what climate change looks like and if so, should I hang on to my sweaters and Tweeds? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Weather patterns are indeed changing, but with the proliferation of climate controlled homes, buildings, and cars we seem desensitized to it. When I was in high school and we lived in the northeast, wearing heavy flannels in the winter made sense. The old buildings were cold and drafty, and the wait for the school bus was formidable. Fast forward to the eighties in Houston. The entirety of downtown was connected by air conditioned tunnels. You could go days without ever stepping into the world of weather by getting into your car in your garage, parking in a garage adjacent your office and connected by tunnel, walking to lunch in the tunnel, and returning home at day’s end! When I emerged from that world by moving to Austin I was shocked at how much hotter the world was, only 150 miles west. In the summer our lows are often on a par with northeastern highs in the low eighties! Spring truly begins, blossoming fruit trees and all, in January, moving inexorably earlier each year. Fall, such as it is, occurs around Thanksgiving, and winter simply skips us most years. I have frost tender plants like plumbago with multiple years’ growth on them! I have an Aran sweater my mother in law gave me about fifteen years ago I’ve worn, just briefly, twice! Last year I never wore my overcoat. I’ve never needed a liner in my Beaufort! My approach to saving clothing has shifted markedly over the last twenty years and the things I can wear in warmer weather are the clear winners. In retirement the entirety of my wardrobe could easily be a hopsack blazer and grey tropical worsteds, a dark tropical worsted suit, a few OCBDs, a school tie, and an assortment of boxers, khakis, shorts, and polos, flip flops and LHS, and maybe a light jacket and my swim trunks. That is sad!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Great post, my friend! There is so much truth in what you say.
As I sat before the keyboard and read through it, I couldn't help but get distracted by a pouring rain, beating down upon our roof. Looking out across the street and into the park in front of our house it appeared to be a solid sheet of water and I found myself thinking..."thank gawd I didn't get rid of my Patagonia Torrent Shell jacket! LOL.


----------



## nb8790

K

























Southwick Douglas suit for O'Connell's in mid-grey fresco wool, Charles Tyrwhitt black/red grenadine tie (maker unknown, but it's Italian and I think there are only a few left that make grenadines), Brooks Bros Garland-made pinpoint shirt, and black Allen Edmonds Chester shortwing brogues.


----------



## FLMike

nb8790 said:


> Southwick Douglas suit for O'Connell's in mid-grey fresco wool, Charles Tyrwhitt black/red grenadine tie (maker unknown, but it's Italian and I think there are only a few left that make grenadines), *Brooks Bros Garland-made pinpoint shirt*, and black Allen Edmonds Chester shortwing brogues.


Where are you finding MiUSA PPBDs at BB?


----------



## nb8790

FLMike said:


> Where are you finding MiUSA PPBDs at BB?


https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Regent-Fitted-Dress-Shirt,-Button-Down-Collar/ME01177,default,pd.html


----------



## FLMike

nb8790 said:


> https://www.brooksbrothers.com/Regent-Fitted-Dress-Shirt,-Button-Down-Collar/ME01177,default,pd.html


Thank you! I have several of the must-iron, imported PPBDs that retail for $69.50. They were my staple work shirt when I wore suits more regularly. I have not come across these US-made pinpoints.


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> J. Press Silk 3/2 roll sport coat, BB Awning Stripe OCBD, BB Linen trousers, Joy of Socks light blue crew socks, and Allen Edmonds Brown Suede loafers and belt.​


This sport coat is nothing short of absolutely amazing.


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> This sport coat is nothing short of absolutely amazing.


Thank you for the compliments stcolumba... and g3or3y, gamma 68, fred johnson, Corcovado, Fading Fast, nb 8790, & Peak and Pine.

I greatly appreciate your kind words!

Bill


----------



## nb8790

Quick picture today - all Brooks Bros except footwear. Navy 1818 sack blazer, red university stripe oxford, bull and bear market critter tie, and not pictured - mid-grey gabardine trousers and Allen Edmonds Randolph loafers in black calf.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Your flap lapel pin is a particularly nice touch this weekend! Well done with your rig, overall.


----------



## nb8790

A little trip to the beach for Memorial day. Older J. Crew patch madras shirt, with nice shell buttons but a sad small collar; Banana Republic chinos, blue Allen Edmonds Northlands camp mocs, which I believe are discontinued.


----------



## nb8790

Back to work - vintage Southwick navy blazer, vintage Brooks Bros tie, BB pinpoint shirt.


----------



## LeeLo

Sorry for the deluge of photos. I managed to take them but failed to post them.


----------



## denace_mennis

Green J. Press Blazer
Madras tie
Lands End OCBD
J. Crew athletic fit chinos
Weejuns with Wigwam socks

This is the first day out with these chinos, I might have found the "one". Only downside is the stretch fabric.
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Billax

denace_mennis said:


> Green J. Press Blazer
> Madras tie
> Lands End OCBD
> J. Crew athletic fit chinos
> Weejuns with Wigwam socks
> 
> This is the first day out with these chinos, I might have found the "one". Only downside is the stretch fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wigwams and Weejuns... one of the best combos EVER!


----------



## nb8790

All Brooks Brothers today.
Vintage hopsack navy blazer, knit #4 stripe tie, blue "new" oxford shirt, mid-grey gabardine trousers, and unlined Alden Leisure Handsewns for BB.


----------



## eagle2250

^^One just can't do it much better than you have in the post above. Great rig!


----------



## nb8790

A patriotic outfit for the last work day before July 4th. Vintage Brooks Brothers jacket, BB#4 knit neckwear, old BB red university stripe oxford, and a bicentennial commemorative flag pin.

Side note - at least on mobile, typing certain words automatically inserts links that cannot be removed (eg b l a z e r and t i e). Is this a mobile only issue and/or connected to the forum upgrade?


----------



## New Old Stock

nb8790 said:


> Side note - at least on mobile, typing certain words automatically inserts links that cannot be removed (eg b l a z e r and t i e). Is this a mobile only issue and/or connected to the forum upgrade?


Noticed this as well, hope it isn't permanent. There were bound to be some issues with a new rollout. In the meantime, click the Gear icon on the top right of the text box to "Toggle BB Code" to write without hyperlinks.
Nice outfit as well. Proof one doesn't have to be obnoxiously loud to show their patriotism. Happy fourth, everyone!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Trying on my outfit for tomorrow.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Sorry not to have photographic proof, but you can surely envision what I wore to church: a crisp seersucker suit from Hunter & Coggins (not a sack 3/2 but still very comfortable and traditional in a Haspel way), a navy surcingle belt, a white OCBD (Gitman for O’Connell’s, not fused, nicely ironed but not starched), my beloved Breuer navy repp tie with orange bar stripes, a hankie in the pocket (white, ironed into starched points), navy Pantherella socks, and tassel loafers in #8. I felt very summery.


----------



## ran23

Pulled out my seersucker trousers with a Navy polo, warm day here.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I applaud your good sense. I wore a summer weight navy blazer over a white BB knit polo, this day for Sunday services.


----------



## nb8790

Coolest day in a long time today. Spier & Mackay blue oxford shirt, Orvis Ultimate Khakis, and Alden longwings in color #8 shell.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
This days rig of yours looks to be comfortably broken in and mighty good...a classic rig! The only that is not Trad in your picture is perhaps the carpeting. Back in the day we had shag. LOL.


----------



## denace_mennis

For work (retail at a trad/ivy-adjacent store) today I've got reds from J. Crew, OCBD from J. Crew, thrifted navy surcingle belt, Florsheim beefroll pennies, and a Seiko 5 watch on a navy NATO band. The collar on the OCBD is a bit small for my tastes, but without a tie it does fine.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

LeeLo said:


> Sorry for the deluge of photos. I managed to take them but failed to post them.


That olive poplin suit is great!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Tourist Trophy Garage said:


> That olive poplin suit is great!


Agreed! What brand is it?


----------



## Ungentleman

Something simple and sober to start the week.

Brooks Brothers shirt and tie, O'Connell's suit.


----------



## eagle2250

Nice rig, Ungentleman, and welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings!


----------



## Ungentleman

eagle2250 said:


> Nice rig, Ungentleman, and welcome to AAAC. Looking forward to your future postings!


Thank you!


----------



## Ungentleman

In the basement of the Ramen Museum in Yokohama, they have recreated a Japanese market district as it would have appeared around 1950, complete with several ramen stalls and two stories of buildings.










On the occasion of my visit, I wore a Brooks Brothers seersucker shirt, an O'Connell's belt, Dickies pants, and Allen Edmonds penny loafers.


----------



## New Old Stock

Ungentleman said:


> ...I wore a Brooks Brothers seersucker shirt, an O'Connell's belt, Dickies pants, and Allen Edmonds penny loafers.


Great outfit, Ungentleman. I especially like those the trousers. Are they vintage or current issue?


----------



## Peak and Pine

New Old Stock said:


> I especially like those the trousers. Are they vintage or current issue?


They're Dickies. Current or vintage, haven't changed in 40 years. 60/40 work wear. Khakis made from plastic bottles. I don't kid here. They're proud of it, check their web site. And get on-sale pants for thirteen bucks.


----------



## Ungentleman

Yup, just regular Dickies like you can get at Wal-Mart or Amazon. I had them tapered a bit. They are a good option for hard-wearing, inexpensive khakis with a classic high rise (which is for me the _sine qua non_ of pants). My tastes have gotten a bit more refined since I bought these, so once they wear out I won't be replacing them, but in the mean time they have yet to let me down.


----------



## New Old Stock

agreed, the rise displayed in ur post is why I asked - and also why I had initially thought they'd be vintage. Very happy to know they're readily available. looking at the dickies website they have many different fits - any idea which one you're sporting? Thanks again


----------



## Ungentleman

New Old Stock said:


> agreed, the rise displayed in ur post is why I asked - and also why I had initially thought they'd be vintage. Very happy to know they're readily available. looking at the dickies website they have many different fits - any idea which one you're sporting? Thanks again


"874 Original Fit" is what it says inside the waistband. 🤙


----------



## Cassadine

Peak and Pine said:


> They're Dickies. Current or vintage, haven't changed in 40 years. 60/40 work wear. Khakis made from plastic bottles. I don't kid here. They're proud of it, check their web site. And get on-sale pants for thirteen bucks.


Gotta love their commitment to recycling.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Made from recycled plastic bottles...now that's the hook! Who among us doesn't feel the urge to test wear a pair of recycled plastic Khakis? I see a new pair if Dickies in my future! :icon_scratch:


----------



## nb8790

Southwick for J. Press blue tic weave suit, Jos. A. Banks signature gold tie, Brooks Bros Garland-made pinpoint shirt, black Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips.


----------



## Kev’n

nb8790 said:


> Southwick for J. Press blue tic weave suit, Jos. A. Banks signature gold tie, Brooks Bros Garland-made pinpoint shirt, black Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips.
> View attachment 33707
> 
> View attachment 33709
> 
> View attachment 33708


Office ready attire


----------



## Kev’n

Billax said:


> Wigwams and Weejuns... one of the best combos EVER!


The outfit minus the white socks works well.


----------



## Kev’n

nb8790 said:


> View attachment 30915
> 
> 
> Quick shot today - one of my favorite ties, a forest green herringbone with dots and pink flowers from Spier & Mackay. Also pictured - mid-grey VBC Southwick Cambridge jacket and Brooks Bros made-in-USA pinpoint shirt.


Great simple in the tie


----------



## Kev’n

Billax said:


> Sunny and 81º in Durham today. About half-a-day inside and half-a-day outside. Here's what I wore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been posting Spring looks for close to a month now - starting just the day after Spring began. This may be the last of them (with one possible exception). The pictures above show elements from the following makers:
> • Cotton Poplin 3/2 roll suit in Oyster from O'Connell's
> • PPBD shirt from Mercer
> • Lacrosse tie in Silk from Bird Dog Bay
> • Allen Edmonds Broadstreet Spectators


----------



## WatchmanJimG

O'Connell's (Empire) sportcoat, O'Connell's (Gitman Bros.) pinpoint oxford button-down, Robert Talbott Best of Class for O'Connell's tie, Santorelli "Romeo" plain-front trousers, Alden 981 LHS.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You are looking good my friend, but if I may offer a suggestion, during these intolerably hot and humid conditions in our neck of the woods, I wear khaki hued tropical weight wool gabs or even chinos with my navy blazer to say to the world...yea, I know these are the "dog days of summer we must endure! LOL.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> You are looking good my friend, but if I may offer a suggestion, during these intolerably hot and humid conditions in our neck of the woods, I wear khaki hued tropical weight wool gabs or even chinos with my navy blazer to say to the world...yea, I know these are the "dog days of summer we must endure! LOL.


Your kind words are appreciated as always, but sadly the quality of my photos doesn't measure up to that of my outfit. It's barely discernible in my post, but this is the coat I was wearing (photo borrowed from the O'Connell's website):










In any case I'm a big fan of the khaki/blue blazer combo and am currently looking into replacements for several pairs of tired old Bills I've had since 2005 or thereabouts.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> You are looking good my friend, but if I may offer a suggestion, during these intolerably hot and humid conditions in our neck of the woods, I wear khaki hued tropical weight wool gabs or even chinos with my navy blazer to say to the world...yea, I know these are the "dog days of summer we must endure! LOL.


I took your comments to heart this morning and here's what I came up with. Southwick/O'Connell's Super 120s 3/2 sack blazer (brass buttons swapped out for horn, surgeon cuffs), O'Connell's blue pinpoint OCBD, Geoff Nicholson tie, Hart Schaffner & Marx linen-blend trousers, Alden 986 LHS:


----------



## eagle2250

^^
A great look...I don't believe it can be done much better than that! O'Connell's is one of my go-to men's Stores.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today I'm going with an undarted 3/2 sack MTM by Southwick in a silk/wool blend, O'Connell's pinpoint OCBD, Geoff Nicholson tie, Ballin plain-front trousers, Allen-Edmonds Fifth Avenues with Dainite sole.


----------



## carrda04

^^ Great rig overall, but I especially like the patina you've developed on the Fifth Ave.'s. It's nice to see the life well-cared for shoes take on as they age!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

carrda04 said:


> ^^ Great rig overall, but I especially like the patina you've developed on the Fifth Ave.'s. It's nice to see the life well-cared for shoes take on as they age!


Thanks for your kind words. These are actually fairly new but my shoe guy did a nice job on their first polish so far . . .


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today's outfit: O'Connell's by Empire district-check sportcoat, O'Connell's (Gitman Bros.?) end-on-end shirt, Seaward and Stearn tie, O'Connell's Super 120s navy trousers, Allen Edmonds "Cambridge" shell cordovan wingtip balmorals.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Once again, WatchmanJimG, you have nailed it...looking good!


----------



## Kev’n

WatchmanJimG said:


> O'Connell's (Empire) sportcoat, O'Connell's (Gitman Bros.) pinpoint oxford button-down, Robert Talbott Best of Class for O'Connell's tie, Santorelli "Romeo" plain-front trousers, Alden 981 LHS.
> 
> View attachment 33792


Nicely done; welcome aboard.


----------



## Kev’n

WatchmanJimG said:


> I took your comments to heart this morning and here's what I came up with. Southwick/O'Connell's Super 120s 3/2 sack blazer (brass buttons swapped out for horn, surgeon cuffs), O'Connell's blue pinpoint OCBD, Geoff Nicholson tie, Hart Schaffner & Marx linen-blend trousers, Alden 986 LHS:
> 
> View attachment 33835
> View attachment 33836


Very tastefully done.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today's outfit consists of an H. Freeman hopsack 3/2 undarted sack, white pinpoint OCBD (both from O'Connell's), JZ Richards tie from A. Vitullo (Utica, NY), Hart Schaffner & Marx plain front "NY fit" trousers, Alden 3694F loafers in brown calfskin.


----------



## Ungentleman

Brooks Brothers' new/old OCBD. I was a skeptic but now I'm a believer.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Looks good! I haven't owned a BB shirt for a long time so I'm unfamiliar with their current level of quality/durability. Any insight?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

WatchmanJimG said:


> Today's outfit consists of an H. Freeman hopsack 3/2 undarted sack, white pinpoint OCBD (both from O'Connell's), JZ Richards tie from A. Vitullo (Utica, NY), Hart Schaffner & Marx plain front "NY fit" trousers, Alden 3694F loafers in brown calfskin.
> View attachment 34095


Very nice but don't wash the white pinpoints with the new 501s!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

TKI67 said:


> Very nice but don't wash the white pinpoints with the new 501s!


I assume you're referring to the apparent bluish cast of the shirt in the photo? I'm still trying to figure that one out but in person the shirt is indeed white.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

WatchmanJimG said:


> I assume you're referring to the apparent bluish cast of the shirt in the photo? I'm still trying to figure that one out but in person the shirt is indeed white.


Yep.


----------



## Ungentleman

WatchmanJimG said:


> Looks good! I haven't owned a BB shirt for a long time so I'm unfamiliar with their current level of quality/durability. Any insight?


I can't yet comment on durability, but I really like the unlined collar and the way the fabric feels--neither thin/papery (Kamakura Sport line, of which I own several) nor thick/canvas-like (Spier & McKay, which accounts for much of my closet), but both soft and sturdy feeling. It also seems to fit very well, which I was a bit concerned about (after purchasing I had heard they were oversized, and was afraid I had ordered the wrong size). The cuffs are unlined, which contributes to the shirt's soft feeling. The buttons seem to be firmly fixed in place; I've had other shirts start to lose their buttons after the first wash, or slip when I pull on them during buttoning, but these feel like they're not going anywhere.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Oddly enough I've had a problem with the collar buttons coming loose on Gitman Bros. shirts, be they from O'Connell's or elsewhere. Aside from that they've been great. Did you purchase your shirts online or in person? If online I'd appreciate a link to the specific model if you have a chance. Thanks!


----------



## Ungentleman

WatchmanJimG said:


> Oddly enough I've had a problem with the collar buttons coming loose on Gitman Bros. shirts, be they from O'Connell's or elsewhere. Aside from that they've been great. Did you purchase your shirts online or in person? If online I'd appreciate a link to the specific model if you have a chance. Thanks!


I bought them online, here. I would suggest waiting for one of Brooks Brother's big semi-annual sales, or one of their other, lesser sales. I did that and ended up paying about $80 per shirt, instead of their quoted $140.


----------



## Cassadine

TKI67 said:


> Very nice but don't wash the white pinpoints with the new 501s!


First thing I thought of when viewing the thread. Great outfit whether white or blue, however.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Last night I decided to stop by the local Brooks Brothers store and selected a variety of shirts in the Regent fit. We'll see how they work out . . .


----------



## stcolumba

Billax said:


> Sunny and 81º in Durham today. About half-a-day inside and half-a-day outside. Here's what I wore:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been posting Spring looks for close to a month now - starting just the day after Spring began. This may be the last of them (with one possible exception). The pictures above show elements from the following makers:
> • Cotton Poplin 3/2 roll suit in Oyster from O'Connell's
> • PPBD shirt from Mercer
> • Lacrosse tie in Silk from Bird Dog Bay
> • Allen Edmonds Broadstreet Spectators


Superb! Flawless!


----------



## Fading Fast

stcolumba said:


> Superb! Flawless!


Agreed re Billax.

And, hey, I remember you - you're one of my sartorial heroes. Also good to see you stop by.


----------



## CLTesquire

Can anyone speak to the Southwick Harris Tweeds from O’Connell’s? How do you like them? Do you get the waist nipped a bit? Have any pics you’re willing to share?


----------



## WatchmanJimG

CLTesquire said:


> Can anyone speak to the Southwick Harris Tweeds from O'Connell's? How do you like them? Do you get the waist nipped a bit? Have any pics you're willing to share?


I had the opportunity to observe a number of these in person last Saturday and the fabrics are HEAVY. For this reason I didn't try any of them on, but I find Southwick coats to be trim in general.


----------



## CLTesquire

WatchmanJimG said:


> I had the opportunity to observe a number of these in person last Saturday and the fabrics are HEAVY. For this reason I didn't try any of them on, but I find Southwick coats to be trim in general.


I've long debated whether it's ridiculous to have a heavy tweed down south but decided, as I was sitting in my office today freezing under the AC, that maybe it's not that bad of an idea. My office windows are also drafty and I have had to use my overcoat as a blanket on occasion in winter. Sounds like tweed has a place right?


----------



## WatchmanJimG

CLTesquire said:


> I've long debated whether it's ridiculous to have a heavy tweed down south but decided, as I was sitting in my office today freezing under the AC, that maybe it's not that bad of an idea. My office windows are also drafty and I have had to use my overcoat as a blanket on occasion in winter. Sounds like tweed has a place right?


With a rapidly expanding collection of fall/winter sportcoats I'm the wrong guy to ask for advice on what's practical in the South. 😜 That said, the Harris Tweeds O'Connell's stock are like horse blankets. Personally I'm not sure I can go heavier than the typical camel hair coat, but I'd say if it's that cold in your office you owe it to yourself to be comfortable and stylish at the same time.


----------



## Ungentleman

Tweed in the South has a long pedigree. Here, William Faulkner:


----------



## eagle2250

CLTesquire said:


> I've long debated whether it's ridiculous to have a heavy tweed down south but decided, as I was sitting in my office today freezing under the AC, that maybe it's not that bad of an idea. My office windows are also drafty and I have had to use my overcoat as a blanket on occasion in winter. Sounds like tweed has a place right?


For what it's worth, I purchased a fair number of heavy tweed jackets that I greatly enjoyed when I was living up North and I kept several of them when we moved to central Florida. They don't see a lot of wear time down here, but each gets worn at least once, and some twice, per winter season. A Southwick heavy weight Herringbone Donegal Tweed is my favorite and it sees, by a fair margin, the greatest number of wearings!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

eagle2250 said:


> For what it's worth, I purchased a fair number of heavy tweed jackets that I greatly enjoyed when I was living up North and I kept several of them when we moved to central Florida. They don't see a lot of wear time down here, but each gets worn at least once, and some twice, per winter season. A Southwick heavy weight Herringbone Donegal Tweed is my favorite and it sees, by a fair margin, the greatest number of wearings!


I purchased this beautiful Samuelsohn sportcoat from O'Connell's sight unseen during a sale they had around 2005-2006. It typically gets 2-3 wearings per season. Amazingly, there were still one or two examples on the rack when I was there last weekend! I do love the heavier fabrics but I must admit to being a bit shocked at the weight of many of the tweeds hanging on the racks at O'Connell's--even considering Buffalo's winter temperatures.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ That's a beautiful looking fabric.

Regarding the weight of the tweeds, like you, I love heavy fabrics, but, as you imply, they have limitations especially since most of us aren't spending that much time outdoors in them.

Because of that, I have only two very heavy tweed sport coats that I wear more as outerwear jackets than an indoor sport coats as they are great in 40-50 degrees, but you quickly boil when inside. The rest of my tweeds are lighter weight and unlined (which, over the past ten years, have become much easier to find).

I have a heavy BB and insanely heavy Polo tweed sport coat and the rest are lighter weight (well, one isn't that light) J.Crew unlined tweed sport coats. To be honest, while the Polo and BB ones are much nicer tweeds and better made coats - I wear the J.Crew ones much more as my life has me indoors most of the time.


----------



## nb8790

Vintage checked sportcoat of unknown maker (sold by M.S. McClellan, a Knoxville trad outfitter), Brooks Bros Garland pinpoint buttondown, Paul Stuart forest green knit tie, Brooks Bros tan gabardine trousers, and Allen Edmonds oxblood Randolph loafers.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

nb8790 said:


> Vintage checked sportcoat of unknown maker (sold by M.S. McClellan, a Knoxville trad outfitter), Brooks Bros Garland pinpoint buttondown, Paul Stuart forest green knit tie, Brooks Bros tan gabardine trousers, and Allen Edmonds oxblood Randolph loafers.
> 
> View attachment 35059
> 
> 
> View attachment 35061
> 
> 
> View attachment 35060


Splendid!


----------



## Ungentleman

Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket
Spier & MacKay white brushed OCBD
Club Monaco wool bow tie
Luxire wool trousers
Herring Grassmere II longwings

I thought it wouldn't be until much later that I could let the wool garments out of the closet, but the night temperatures (my working hours) have begun to warrant it.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Ungentleman said:


> View attachment 35101
> 
> Brooks Brothers camel hair jacket
> Spier & MacKay white brushed OCBD
> Club Monaco wool bow tie
> Luxire wool trousers
> Herring Grassmere II longwings
> 
> I thought it wouldn't be until much later that I could let the wool garments out of the closet, but the night temperatures (my working hours) have begun to warrant it.


Love the tie!


----------



## Ungentleman

TKI67 said:


> Love the tie!


Thanks! It was one of too many late-night eBay splurges. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today's submission consists of the following components:

-Hickey-Freeman "Brampton" blazer with custom horn buttons
-Brooks Brothers Regent mini-pinstripe shirt
-Brooks Brothers #1 mini-stripe tie
-Rolex Milgauss watch
-Coach dark brown cowhide belt
-O'Connell's plain-front poplin trousers
-Cole-Haan socks
-Alden 3694 F flex welt tassel loafers, dark brown cowhide


----------



## denace_mennis

Went on a breakfast date and then to the park this morning. I got to break out a new (to me) Harris Tweed jacket. I was the only one with a tie, and she the only with a dress on.
Harris Tweed jacket, J Crew crewneck, BB OCBD, unbranded repp stripe tie, Uniqlo chinos (their "vintage regular fit"), and Florsheim longwings to finish the country trad(ish) ensemble. Unseen are the argyle socks.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Well done - really like the outfit. Shoes look great.

I dated for about 20 years before I met my girlfriend of now 20+ years, but I never had a breakfast date (other than chatting up cute coeds while chomping on a roll or piece of coffer cake before the morning class started).


----------



## August West

denace_mennis said:


> Went on a breakfast date and then to the park this morning. I got to break out a new (to me) Harris Tweed jacket. I was the only one with a tie, and she the only with a dress on.
> Harris Tweed jacket, J Crew crewneck, BB OCBD, unbranded repp stripe tie, Uniqlo chinos (their "vintage regular fit"), and Florsheim longwings to finish the country trad(ish) ensemble. Unseen are the argyle socks.
> 
> View attachment 35488


DM,
Outstanding. You look very comfortable in your clothes. My unsolicited suggestions; a little more color contrast between the sport coat and chinos might elevate your look even further. As to the chinos themselves, they appear to be very casual and as such I would forgo the center crease were they mine.


----------



## Ungentleman

J. Press jacket, Kamakura shirt, Rooster tie, military surplus trousers, and Alden shoes. Everything but the shirt came from eBay, and I am especially happy with how the pants turned out.


----------



## nb8790

First flannel of the season now that the weather is cooling off.
Southwick for J. Press navy/chalkstripe flannel suit, Michael Spencer pinpoint shirt, Brooks Bros tie, Allen Edmonds for Brooks Bros black Fifth Avenue oxford captoes.


----------



## denace_mennis

It's dreary outside today. Which is great because it's perfect for tweed.
I'm wearing a 3/2 tweed sack by Jos a Bank, Scottish tartan tie, Lands End OCBD (must iron), Brooks Brothers pants, and Florsheim wingtips.
The outwear is a cashmere scarf, and a coat from the early 70s by Botany 500.


----------



## mhj

How do you like the Uniqlo chinos? I had my eye on them.


----------



## mhj

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Well done - really like the outfit. Shoes look great.
> 
> I dated for about 20 years before I met my girlfriend of now 20+ years, but I never had a breakfast date (other than chatting up cute coeds while chomping on a roll or piece of coffer cake before the morning class started).


How do you like the Uniqlo chinos? I had my eye on them.


----------



## Fading Fast

mhj said:


> How do you like the Uniqlo chinos? I had my eye on them.


I'm impressed with them - they look like really nice casual chinos.

With some thoughtfulness, I've bought a few items from Uniqlo that have a real trad look and feel.

For example, I own several linen shirts from them that are incredible value, look timeless and generate more compliments than my other more-expensive linen shirts.

I've thought about trying their chinos, but haven't yet as I don't know what size will work for me as, as we know, sizing from brand to brand is different. Hence, I've stayed with J.Crew, Bills and Old Navy as I know my size in those brands.

That said, your chinos might prompt me to give Uniqlo a shot for my next pair.

Edit add: I think I confused who was asking the question to whom, but what the heck, my comments still seem marginally relevant.


----------



## denace_mennis

mhj said:


> How do you like the Uniqlo chinos? I had my eye on them.


I like them a lot. They're pretty casual which works well, but they don't seem out of place with a navy blazer and loafers.
They run a bit snugger than J Crew. The 31 at J Crew is pretty generous, but Uniqlo's fit perfectly. My only issue is that the rise, while longer than any other brand in its price range, is still a tad too short, sitting right below my natural waist. But I will most likely purchase more.


----------



## mhj

denace_mennis said:


> I like them a lot. They're pretty casual which works well, but they don't seem out of place with a navy blazer and loafers.
> They run a bit snugger than J Crew. The 31 at J Crew is pretty generous, but Uniqlo's fit perfectly. My only issue is that the rise, while longer than any other brand in its price range, is still a tad too short, sitting right below my natural waist. But I will most likely purchase more.


Thanks, sounds like they are worth a try. I was hesitant before hearing your opinion. The only problem is they are out of my size.


----------



## TimF

I found the Uniqlo khakis to be too tight around the knees when I tried them on 2-3 years ago. Incidentally GAP still carries an all-cotton line called Original Khakis, without the stretch that's ubiquitous today. Loose fit (similar to Ralph Lauren), decent weight, rise a tad short, great value when discounted (which is quite frequent). A good casual pair for me.


----------



## Ungentleman

denace_mennis said:


> View attachment 35894


I don't know if there exists a platonic form of autumn trad, but this definitely comes close.


----------



## Fading Fast

*J.Crew* Moon-River Mills sport coat
*J.Press* cardigan
*Brooks Brothers* OCBD
*Bill's* Khakis
*LL Bean* ragg wool socks
*Vans* sneakers


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> *J.Crew* Moon-River Mills sport coat
> *J.Press* cardigan
> *Brooks Brothers* OCBD
> *Bill's* Khakis
> *LL Bean* ragg wool socks
> *Vans* sneakers
> View attachment 36195
> View attachment 36196
> View attachment 36197


My friend, you have knocked the ball clear out of the park with today's rig, but wearing tweed, I would always opt for a leather vs a canvas shoe design. Just a thought....but you do look great!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, you have knocked the ball clear out of the park with today's rig, but wearing tweed, I would always opt for a leather vs a canvas shoe design. Just a thought....but you do look great!


I am in agreement with your suggestion as I get the incongruity of the pairing.


----------



## nb8790

From last week, when we had the first really cold day (sub-50 degree temps). Vintage J. Press Presstige prince of wales check tweed suit, which is two button and darted, Charles Tyrwhitt black/burgundy grenadine tie, white Michael Spencer pinpoint shirt, Alden color #8 shell longwings.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Love it. Even though the suit doesn't tick every trad box, so what, that is a great trad-ish outfit. The suit is beautiful and I really like that tie paired with it. And you got some darn good OCBD collar roll working.


----------



## eagle2250

nb8790 said:


> From last week, when we had the first really cold day (sub-50 degree temps). Vintage J. Press Presstige prince of wales check tweed suit, which is two button and darted, Charles Tyrwhitt black/burgundy grenadine tie, white Michael Spencer pinpoint shirt, Alden color #8 shell longwings.
> 
> View attachment 36254
> 
> View attachment 36253


Great rig...you are indeed looking good. Though it may be time to slap some Venetian Cream on those Alden #8 Long Wings!


----------



## nb8790

Unfortunately with the demise of Daylight Savings Time, there's no longer any natural light left when I get back from work. And so the following photos from yesterday and today are poorly lit and poorly shot.

From yesterday (Sunday), an olive Barbour Bedale, Brooks Bros "old" oxford buttondown shirt with a blue university stripe, navy O'Connell's shetland sweater. Not pictured - khaki Peter Christian cavalry twills and Alden longwings.









From today, charcoal flannel suit, Empire for J. Press, Brooks Bros non-iron blue windowpane pinpoint shirt, navy grenadine tie from Chipp. Not pictured, black Allen Edmonds Fifth Avenues for Brooks Bros.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You are looking fine, even absent the natural lighting, but your future course is clear. You must get up earlier and take your pictures before going to work. Problem solved!


----------



## nb8790

Weekend wear:
Chrysalis tweed field coat, older Land's End donegal sweater, Brooks Bros blue university stripe OCBD. Not pictured - Cordings camel moleskin trousers and Alden color #8 shel longwings.


----------



## Fading Fast

*J.Crew Moon-River Mills *heavy-as-heck Tweed sport coat (hard to tell, but the colors are a neat blend of grey, oatmeal, light brown/taupe and some [I think] black that, combined, take on various shades depending on the light)
*Brooks Brothers* OCBD
*Belstaff *quilted vest
*J.Crew *chinos
*Smartwool* socks
*Quoddy* Grizzly Mocs


----------



## Fading Fast

*Sport Coat*: J.Crew tweed about 10 years old - love the hard black and white herringbone contrast (see second pic for closeup)

*Turtleneck*: J.Crew zip-front, all wool about 15 years old (point, a lot of J.Crew's stuff lasts)

*Khakis*: Bill's Khaki Cramerton Army Chinos, button-fly - a few years back, Bill's put these on closeout sale ($40 maybe less - I grabbed the last two in my size) they are as awesome as they sound. The material develops a great "heavy" worn in feel

*Socks*: Smartwool

*Boots:* I love these - perfect if your feet get cold in the winter
Kennebec Chukka - VibramRuggedSoleWhiteSheepskin​*Upper :* Horween® Chromexcel / Brown #19 Print​*Sole Type :* Vibram Rugged Sole​*Sole Color :* Vibram Rugged Sole / RedBrick​*Thread :* Natural​*Hardware :* Antique Brass​*Lace :* Rawhide / Chestnut​*Lining :* White Sheepskin​​


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> *Sport Coat*: J.Crew tweed about 10 years old - love the hard black and white herringbone contrast (see second pic for closeup)
> 
> *Turtleneck*: J.Crew zip-front, all wool about 15 years old (point, a lot of J.Crew's stuff lasts)
> 
> *Khakis*: Bill's Khaki Cramerton Army Chinos, button-fly - a few years back, Bill's put these on closeout sale ($40 maybe less - I grabbed the last two in my size) they are as awesome as they sound. The material develops a great "heavy" worn in feel
> 
> *Socks*: Smartwool
> 
> *Boots:* I love these - perfect if your feet get cold in the winter
> Kennebec Chukka - VibramRuggedSoleWhiteSheepskin​*Upper :* Horween® Chromexcel / Brown #19 Print​*Sole Type :* Vibram Rugged Sole​*Sole Color :* Vibram Rugged Sole / RedBrick​*Thread :* Natural​*Hardware :* Antique Brass​*Lace :* Rawhide / Chestnut​*Lining :* White Sheepskin​​
> View attachment 36602
> View attachment 36603
> View attachment 36604


Today's rig prepares you well to face the blustery winds and freezing temperatures in your area, that I have been hearing about on the TV news. Stay warm and safe, my friend, and be comforted by the knowledge that you are looking pretty darned spiffy while doing so!


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> Today's rig prepares you well to face the blustery winds and freezing temperatures in your area, that I have been hearing about on the TV news. Stay warm and safe, my friend, and be comforted by the knowledge that you are looking pretty darned spiffy while doing so!


Thank you. I find a thick sweater and heavy tweed sport coat is all I need even if it's in the low 40s / high 30s - after that, overcoat for sure. It was about 44 when I was out - felt perfectly comfortable.


----------



## nb8790

Warmer today than usual, so no overcoat.
J. Press grey pindot suit, Brooks Bros "old" oxford buttondown shirt, and a Chipp turkey tie. Not pictured - black Allen Edmonds Chester wingtips.


----------



## August West

Casual day before Thanksgiving. 
BB "old" OCBD with pocket
Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater
BB tan cords
Banana Republic argyles
Rancourt Chandler snuff suede longwings
not seen: O'Connell's ribbon belt, navy with burgundy stripe
Barbour moleskin Liddesdale

Apologies for the horrific photography all around.


----------



## Fading Fast

August West said:


> View attachment 37196
> 
> 
> View attachment 37197
> 
> 
> Casual day before Thanksgiving.
> BB "old" OCBD with pocket
> Johnstons of Elgin cashmere sweater
> BB tan cords
> Banana Republic argyles
> Rancourt Chandler snuff suede longwings
> not seen: O'Connell's ribbon belt, navy with burgundy stripe
> 
> Apologies for the horrific photography all around.


Like it all and really love the Rancourts.


----------



## Patrick06790

First snow action shot, with National Geographic blur at foot


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Great to see a post from you; seems like it's been awhile. And, as always, wonderful Trad clothes.


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> First snow action shot, with National Geographic blur at foot


Not even a dusting ye t down here in New Haven.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

It's been awhile but today marks the maiden voyage of some new arrivals, so here goes:

Coat: Hart Schaffner & Marx special order, 100% Loro Piana Bactrian camel hair, "New York" fit/ 2-button/center vent/surgeon cuffs

Shirt: Brooks Brothers

Tie: JZ Richards Gallery Collection

Trousers: O'Connell's poplin, plain front

Shoes: Ralph Lauren "Marlow" by Crockett and Jones, Whiskey shell cordovan


----------



## eagle2250

WatchmanJimG said:


> It's been awhile but today marks the maiden voyage of some new arrivals, so here goes:
> 
> Coat: Hart Schaffner & Marx special order, 100% Loro Piana Bactrian camel hair, "New York" fit/ 2-button/center vent/surgeon cuffs
> 
> Shirt: Brooks Brothers
> 
> Tie: JZ Richards Gallery Collection
> 
> Trousers: O'Connell's poplin, plain front
> 
> Shoes: Ralph Lauren "Marlow" by Crockett and Jones, Whiskey shell cordovan
> 
> View attachment 37562
> View attachment 37563
> View attachment 37564


That is one nice rig, my friend. You appear ready to take on the world!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

eagle2250 said:


> That is one nice rig, my friend. You appear ready to take on the world!


Thanks for your kind words, as always. Appearances can be deceiving, of course . . . :amazing:


----------



## nb8790

Norwegian sweater by Grandma, navy peacoat from Jos. A Banks. Not pictured - light brown Hickey Freeman flannel pants and Alden LHS in color #8 shell.


----------



## Patrick06790

Office deserted because it's sleeting and yicky. Perfect time to write up my 2019 wrap stories. Bears, school superintendents, galloping NIMBYs, and other signs of joy and merriment as we head into the festive season.
Old Pendleton wool shirt, Stormy Kromer/Elmer Fudd cap, lined LL Bean chinos, Darn Tough socks and the late lamented Knapp farm boot.


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> Office deserted because it's sleeting and yicky. Perfect time to write up my 2019 wrap stories. Bears, school superintendents, galloping NIMBYs, and other signs of joy and merriment as we head into the festive season.
> Old Pendleton wool shirt, Stormy Kromer/Elmer Fudd cap, lined LL Bean chinos, Darn Tough socks and the late lamented Knapp farm boot.


Looks like a man on a mission, under perhaps trying circumstances, to me. Given the moment, I'd say yer lookin pretty darned good!


----------



## nb8790

Barbour Bedale, Brooks Bros blue donegal sweater, Spier & Mackay lavender oxford shirt. Not pictured - Banana Republic chinos in british tan and Bean boots.


----------



## Danny

^ The Barbours look good new, they look good old. They look good 40 years ago, they look good now. The look good.


----------



## Fading Fast

Basically, I wanted to share the inaugural run of the new J.Press Shaggy Dog sweater with you guys.

It is fantastic - heavy and warm, but not in a restricting or unnatural way (great raglan sleeve). I waited years to buy it because of the price - always saying, "I'll catch a sale" (it, with few exceptions, doesn't go on sale) or "next year." Now that I've got one, I bet I'll buy another one in 2020 as it is just that nice.

*Sport coat*: J.Crew all wool (Moon Mills Tweed)
*Sweater*: Aforementioned J.Press Shaggy Dog in light grey
*Shirt:* Everlane OCBD (University Stripe)
*Pants:* J.Crew "vintage" cotton chinos
*Socks:* LL Bean ragg wool "tall" (they go up to just below my knees - great in cold weather)
*Boots:* J.Crew Macalisters chukkas


----------



## DCR

You sold me on those socks. Need to a acquire some this winter.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Basically, I wanted to share the inaugural run of the new J.Press Shaggy Dog sweater with you guys.
> 
> It is fantastic - heavy and warm, but not in a restricting or unnatural way (great raglan sleeve). I waited years to buy it because of the price - always saying, "I'll catch a sale" (it, with few exceptions, doesn't go on sale) or "next year." Now that I've got one, I bet I'll buy another one in 2020 as it is just that nice.
> 
> *Sport coat*: J.Crew all wool (Moon Mills Tweed)
> *Sweater*: Aforementioned J.Press Shaggy Dog in light grey
> *Shirt:* Everlane OCBD (University Stripe)
> *Pants:* J.Crew "vintage" cotton chinos
> *Socks:* LL Bean ragg wool "tall" (they go up to just below my knees - great in cold weather)
> *Boots:* J.Crew Macalisters chukkas
> View attachment 38536
> 
> View attachment 38537
> View attachment 38538
> View attachment 38539


I would like to say that is a great rig for the first day of the New Year, but I can't...only because you wore it yesterday, the last day of the old year!  Happy New Year, my friend.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> You sold me on those socks. Need to a acquire some this winter.


I didn't see them on Bean's site this year, but I have noticed that things go away for a year or two and then come back at Bean, so maybe they'll return next year. Knowing this pattern, I stocked up and have four pairs "in storage."



eagle2250 said:


> I would like to say that is a great rig for the first day of the New Year, but I can't...only because you wore it yesterday, the last day of the old year!  Happy New Year, my friend.


Thank you and the same wishes to you and your family.

We (I'm as passionate about this stuff as the next guy) debate all these details about clothes, but in the end, what matters to me is if when I walk out the door, I feel good in my clothes - that they fit comfortably and, hopefully, look well fitted and coordinated in a not-studied way.

That's how I felt yesterday. So this or that might be off (I could pick the outfit apart in an i-gent way), but I also don't really care because it's not a parlor game or contact sport, it's just clothes to enjoy and I really enjoyed yesterday's outfit.


----------



## charphar

Long time, no post! First day back in the office for 2020:
• Chaps blue/white university stripe OCBD
• Lands End olive chinos
• Club Room (Macy's, on sale) navy crew neck sweater
• Navy/olive/tan argyle socks
• Cordovan Bass Weejuns 
Happy Monday, gents!


----------



## GregorSamsa

Fading Fast said:


> Basically, I wanted to share the inaugural run of the new J.Press Shaggy Dog sweater with you guys.
> 
> It is fantastic - heavy and warm, but not in a restricting or unnatural way (great raglan sleeve). I waited years to buy it because of the price - always saying, "I'll catch a sale" (it, with few exceptions, doesn't go on sale) or "next year." Now that I've got one, I bet I'll buy another one in 2020 as it is just that nice.
> 
> *Sport coat*: J.Crew all wool (Moon Mills Tweed)
> *Sweater*: Aforementioned J.Press Shaggy Dog in light grey
> *Shirt:* Everlane OCBD (University Stripe)
> *Pants:* J.Crew "vintage" cotton chinos
> *Socks:* LL Bean ragg wool "tall" (they go up to just below my knees - great in cold weather)
> *Boots:* J.Crew Macalisters chukkas
> View attachment 38536
> 
> View attachment 38537
> View attachment 38538
> View attachment 38539


How is the everlane ocbd? I tried some of their shirts early on and found them to be too tight (slimmer than BB Regent). I love their chinos though, pretty much the only pants I wear now.


----------



## Fading Fast

GregorSamsa said:


> How is the everlane ocbd? I tried some of their shirts early on and found them to be too tight (slimmer than BB Regent). I love their chinos though, pretty much the only pants I wear now.


Hi, and welcome to AAAC.

As to the Everlane OCBD vs BB, I just laid them out over each other and they are about the same width, with the EL one having, maybe, a touch narrower armhole (which might be why it felt slimmer to you). And to your point, when wearing them, they do "feel" a bit different with the BB seeming a bit bigger in the chest (maybe the result of the armhole difference).

The BB one also feels a bit more substantial - the material is a bit heavier. I haven't tried EL's chinos as I already own way, way too many chinos (one more pair and I might be looking for a chinos anonymous support group) and they didn't look particularly special to me, but with your comments, I might now try a pair.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Long time no post. I rarely get to wear ties these days, but I had the chance so I took it. I was also back in my old stomping grounds for the full effect. I am sure that some of you will hate the vest but c'est la vie.


----------



## nb8790

oxford cloth button down said:


> Long time no post. I rarely get to wear ties these days, but I had the chance so I took it. I was also back in my old stomping grounds for the full effect. I am sure that some of you will hate the vest but c'est la vie.


Hate the vest, love the rest.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> Long time no post. I rarely get to wear ties these days, but I had the chance so I took it. I was also back in my old stomping grounds for the full effect. I am sure that some of you will hate the vest but c'est la vie.


Wow, great to hear / have a post from you again. Hope all is well - you've been missed (as has your blog).


----------



## eagle2250

nb8790 said:


> Hate the vest, love the rest.


Welcome back...you and your vest! Your contributions have indeed been missed.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

The cooler-than-average weather this morning inspired me to pull out one of my heavier recent O'Connell's acquisitions. Today's outfit consists of an O'Connell's (Empire)/Robert Noble sportcoat, Brooks unlined/unfused OCBD, Seaward & Stearn tie, O'Connell's Super 120s navy trousers, Alden natural Chromexcel LHS with matching belt by O'Connell's, and St. Croix socks. In my opinion this jacket lends an unmistakable 1960s Ivy look and feel!


----------



## eagle2250

WatchmanJimG said:


> The cooler-than-average weather this morning inspired me to pull out one of my heavier recent O'Connell's acquisitions. Today's outfit consists of an O'Connell's (Empire)/Robert Noble sportcoat, Brooks unlined/unfused OCBD, Seaward & Stearn tie, O'Connell's Super 120s navy trousers, Alden natural Chromexcel LHS with matching belt by O'Connell's, and St. Croix socks. In my opinion this jacket lends an unmistakable 1960s Ivy look and feel!
> 
> View attachment 39177
> View attachment 39178


My friend, you are looking mighty fine on this uncharacteristically chilly morning in central Florida! Well done, sir.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Your kind words are appreciated as always. I knew there would be few opportunities to wear this coat when I purchased it, but it was far too nice to pass up. I'm pondering a camel hair for this morning's court appearances.


----------



## carrda04

WatchmanJimG said:


> Your kind words are appreciated as always. I knew there would be few opportunities to wear this coat when I purchased it, but it was far too nice to pass up. I'm pondering a camel hair for this morning's court appearances.


You need to join us for a case up here in Minneapolis--bring all the warm coats! I'm working on a brief with someone from our San Diego office and resenting her mightily as I watch more freezing rain fall outside my window!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Once again yesterday's weather didn't let me down, so I pulled out the following: Brooks (Southwick) 3-button sack in Loro Piana camel hair, Brooks pinpoint OCBD, O'Connell's silk/wool challis tie, O'Connell's Super 120s navy trousers, Alden 975s with matching O'Connell's Color 8 shell cordovan belt, Rolex Yacht-Master in stainless/rose gold with chocolate dial.


----------



## eagle2250

WatchmanJimG said:


> Once again yesterday's weather didn't let me down, so I pulled out the following: Brooks (Southwick) 3-button sack in Loro Piana camel hair, Brooks pinpoint OCBD, O'Connell's silk/wool challis tie, O'Connell's Super 120s navy trousers, Alden 975s with matching O'Connell's Color 8 shell cordovan belt, Rolex Yacht-Master in stainless/rose gold with chocolate dial.
> 
> View attachment 39242


Once again you have hit one towards the fence. That tie works extremely well with your jacket and somewhat more subtly so with the navy trousers. Have you featured the watch you describe in the What Watch Are You Wearing Today thread? If not, you should...it sounds to be fantastic!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

eagle2250 said:


> That tie works extremely well with your jacket and somewhat more subtly so with the navy trousers.


I saw a rare (for central FL) opportunity to wear the heavier tie and jacket together. This photo gives a better impression of the combination up close:


----------



## WatchmanJimG

eagle2250 said:


> Have you featured the watch you describe in the What Watch Are You Wearing Today thread? If not, you should...it sounds to be fantastic!


Done!


----------



## Mike B

I wear some (slight) variation of this outfit every workday...


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Mike B said:


> I wear some (slight) variation of this outfit every workday...


Superb! O'Connell's house-label blazer?


----------



## Mike B

Yep, it's the OC Classic Blazer (a grail level item for me). I went to O'Connell's over Christmas break, talked to Ethan, he brought out a few options and this was the best fit. It's great that they offer this blazer in all sizes (odd and even) 36-44 with many of the sizes also having Short, Regular and Long options.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Mike B said:


> Yep, it's the OC Classic Blazer (a grail level item for me). I went to O'Connell's over Christmas break, talked to Ethan, he brought out a few options and this was the best fit. It's great that they offer this blazer in all sizes (odd and even) 36-44 with many of the sizes also having Short, Regular and Long options.


O'Connell's is a national treasure, huh? I love going there when I'm in the area. Riverside (original location) and Peller & Mure were also great in their day.


----------



## Fading Fast

WatchmanJimG said:


> O'Connell's is a national treasure, huh? I love going there when I'm in the area. Riverside (original location) and Peller & Mure were also great in their day.


I can't come up with the remotest of reason to be in Buffalo, but I've tried. Love to go there someday, just haven't been able to come up with some modestly tenable excuse to go to Buffalo.


----------



## Mike B

[/QUOTE]


Fading Fast said:


> I can't come up with the remotest of reason to be in Buffalo, but I've tried. Love to go there someday, just haven't been able to come up with some modestly tenable excuse to go to Buffalo.


I have relatives in Western NY (my wife is a Buffalo native) that I visit at least once a year and if I have time (and a need) I'll take the trip to O'Connell's. I bought one of their famous Shetland sweaters on one trip and the blazer on the next. I'm a 'visit the store and try stuff on' kind of guy.

Fading Fast, do you ever go to J Press in NYC? I've never been there and wonder if that would similar to a visit to O'Connell's.


----------



## eagle2250

Mike B said:


> I wear some (slight) variation of this outfit every workday...


A navy blazer paired with chinos and a vintage (read, well worn) OCBD and a tie...to my eye and in my mind you have a reliable winner there! Well done, sir.


----------



## Fading Fast

Mike B said:


> I have relatives in Western NY (my wife is a Buffalo native) that I visit at least once a year and if I have time (and a need) I'll take the trip to O'Connell's. I bought one of their famous Shetland sweaters on one trip and the blazer on the next. I'm a 'visit the store and try stuff on' kind of guy.
> 
> Fading Fast, do you ever go to J Press in NYC? I've never been there and wonder if that would similar to a visit to O'Connell's.


So, you think your wife's relatives would mind if I popped by? 

As to Press - funny you should ask: #1


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Mike B said:


> Fading Fast, do you ever go to J Press in NYC? I've never been there and wonder if that would similar to a visit to O'Connell's.


My first thought was that mass-produced J. Press couldn't possibly hang with the level of quality offered by O'Connell's, and ultimately I still believe this to be the case. However, I'm also realizing that many of the classic makers are either out of business, no longer doing business with O'Connell's (Samuelsohn), or (most notably) not offering the level of quality they once did. As best I can tell most of O'Connell's current US-made tailored offerings are made by Southwick or H. Freeman, and I don't believe either maker is producing items to their previous standard. O'Connell's also offers a good number of garments by Empire of Canada, and while I don't have enough experience to comment on their quality/longevity I will say they've done a decent job of replicating the desired look and fit. US-based Hardwick may also be joining the mix and they're a decent product, but again I just don't have enough experience with them. If I understand correctly J. Press sources much of their tailored clothing from Southwick and either S. Cohen or Empire. When push comes to shove, is there much of a difference?

If you go into O'Connell's and check out the numerous old-stock suits and sportcoats by makers such as Hilton/Oakloom, Samuelsohn, and earlier H. Freeman you'll see a build quality unmatched by anything produced nowadays. This is likely just a statement of our time, but it begs the question of whether and to what extent a mom-and-pop operation can offer a superior product anymore . . .


----------



## Eligius

WatchmanJimG said:


> If I understand correctly J. Press sources much of their tailored clothing from Southwick and either S. Cohen or Empire. When push comes to shove, is there much of a difference?


Last I checked, Empire had replaced S. Cohen for their Canadian made jackets and suits, and Southwick was still making all of those labeled Made in the USA. Empire has been a major improvement, especially in the shoulders. I have liked all of the Southwick items I've bought in the past few years. There was a prior thread discussing some of the shoulder problems with S. Cohen just as they were switching over to Empire.

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/threads/j-press-should-i-believe-my-lying-eyes.234445/


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Eligius said:


> Last I checked, Empire had replaced S. Cohen for their Canadian made jackets and suits, and Southwick was still making all of those labeled Made in the USA. Empire has been a major improvement, especially in the shoulders. I have liked all of the Southwick items I've bought in the past few years. There was a prior thread discussing some of the shoulder problems with S. Cohen just as they were switching over to Empire.


Sorry for the confusion over my somewhat wordy post. The "difference" I was referring to was not between S. Cohen and Empire but rather between J. Press and O'Connell's now that both appear to offer goods produced mostly by Southwick and Empire. No question the privately owned O'Connell's gets my vote overall, but I guess I was suggesting that the current state of the art in materials and workmanship may be leveling the playing field now that Samuelsohn, Hilton, and some of the other greats are out of the equation.


----------



## Eligius

WatchmanJimG said:


> Sorry for the confusion over my somewhat wordy post. The "difference" I was referring to was not between S. Cohen and Empire but rather between J. Press and O'Connell's now that both appear to offer goods produced mostly by Southwick and Empire. No question the privately owned O'Connell's gets my vote overall, but I guess I was suggesting that the current state of the art in materials and workmanship may be leveling the playing field now that Samuelsohn, Hilton, and some of the other greats are out of the equation.


Ah, gotcha, that is a great point. I suspect there will be significant leveling with reduction in suppliers, etc. I have never been to O'Connell's, but their website has so many options. I suppose a lot is old and limited stock? I had no idea that they no longer have a relationship with Samuelsohn for instance. A local independent men's shop here carries Samuelsohn MTM and RTW, as do several others I have seen in other cities (mostly non-trad but some stalwarts like The Andover Shop). So I am surprised O'Connell's no longer will.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Eligius said:


> Ah, gotcha, that is a great point. I suspect there will be significant leveling with reduction in suppliers, etc. I have never been to O'Connell's, but their website has so many options. I suppose a lot is old and limited stock? I had no idea that they no longer have a relationship with Samuelsohn for instance. A local independent men's shop here carries Samuelsohn MTM and RTW, as do several others I have seen in other cities (mostly non-trad but some stalwarts like The Andover Shop). So I am surprised O'Connell's no longer will.


I lived right around the corner from what used to be called O'Connell Lucas Chelf as a law student in the late 1990s, so one might say I have an unfair advantage. 

Per my conversation with John Huber when I was up there this past July, O'Connell's cut ties with Samuelsohn over a price increase in their mainstay "Kent" suit/sportcoat. It's a damn shame because I believe very strongly in the product, but clearly Empire has stepped in under much more favorable terms. I'm not surprised by your remarks on Empire's shoulder design as they appear to have done a very nice job. I purchased five of their coats over the summer and am pleased thus far.

Regarding your question about O'Connell's stock, they do carry quite a bit of older/limited quantity merchandise. There are some absolutely incredible pieces on the racks that you won't see on their website.


----------



## Eligius

This conversation inspired me to post today's ensemble. Sorry for the poor photo quality.

Striped oxford - J Press
Flannel trousers - Andover Shop
Tie - Chipp
Navy sack blazer - J Press (Blue - made in China!)


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> I can't come up with the remotest of reason to be in Buffalo, but I've tried. Love to go there someday, just haven't been able to come up with some modestly tenable excuse to go to Buffalo.


Take your girlfriend to Niagara Falls and take the short drive to Buffalo. Spend a night at the Mansion on Delaware and have a nice dinner at Sear. She'll never suspect the real reason for the trip was a pilgrimage to O'Connels.


----------



## FiscalDean

WatchmanJimG said:


> I lived right around the corner from what used to be called O'Connell Lucas Chelf as a law student in the late 1990s, so one might say I have an unfair advantage.
> 
> Regarding your question about O'Connell's stock, they do carry quite a bit of older/limited quantity merchandise. There are some absolutely incredible pieces on the racks that you won't see on their website.


I'd love to take a look in back sometime. I can only imagine how much NOS they have. Last fall, my wife and I visited. I was looking for a replacement for my gray flannel suit. They didn't have anything on the floor in my size. I went off to the women's department to retrieve SWMBO. Ten to fifteen minutes later I went back down to the main floor. They had an H Oritzky gray flannel suit waiting for me.


----------



## Mike B

Ethan told me that the blazer (the O'Connell's Classic blazer) I bought was manufactured in Cleveland, TN which I assumed was at the Hardwick factory. The other blazer I tried on was a Southwick blazer, I didn't notice much of a difference in the shoulders.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> Take your girlfriend to Niagara Falls and take the short drive to Buffalo. Spend a night at the Mansion on Delaware and have a nice dinner at Sear. She'll never suspect the real reason for the trip was a pilgrimage to O'Connels.


No kidding, we've talked about Niagara as a trip, but I'd have to come clean up front: I'm too much of a nut about "Ivy" clothing and she's way too smart not to put it together and call me out on it (and, then, probably leave me stranded in Buffalo  ).

But a honest side trip from Niagara is possible as, I'm not kidding, she'd enjoy seeing O'Connells as she, like me, just likes "old" stuff. I'm bookmarking your recommendations (thank you) as this trip could happen.


----------



## FiscalDean

Fading Fast said:


> No kidding, we've talked about Niagara as a trip, but I'd have to come clean up front: I'm too much of a nut about "Ivy" clothing and she's way too smart not to put it together and call me out on it (and, then, probably leave me stranded in Buffalo  ).
> 
> But a honest side trip from Niagara is possible as, I'm not kidding, she'd enjoy seeing O'Connells as she, like me, just likes "old" stuff. I'm bookmarking your recommendations (thank you) as this trip could happen.


You're welcome. My wife is not really a shopper but she loved O'Connels. She actually spent more than I did. Brittaney is very helpful and knows her stuff.

A stop at the National Comedy Center in Youngstown would be another great visit in the area.


----------



## Fading Fast

FiscalDean said:


> You're welcome. My wife is not really a shopper but she loved O'Connels. She actually spent more than I did. Brittaney is very helpful and knows her stuff.
> 
> A stop at the National Comedy Center in Youngstown would be another great visit in the area.


Went through the websites of the hotel and restaurant - both look outstanding.


----------



## FiscalDean

FiscalDean said:


> You're welcome. My wife is not really a shopper but she loved O'Connels. She actually spent more than I did. Brittaney is very helpful and knows her stuff.
> 
> A stop at the National Comedy Center in Youngstown would be another great visit in the area.


I must have experienced an episode of early onset old-timers disease. The National Comedy Center is in Jamestown, NY. It's about a 30 minute drive from Buffalo. Jamestown is also the home of the Lucille Ball Museum. The National Comedy Center actually tailors your visit to suit your specific likes.


----------



## nevr18

If you have your passport I would suggest seeing the Falls from the Canadian side as well as the American side. There are nicer shops, restaurants, hotels, etc.


----------



## Fading Fast

nevr18 said:


> If you have your passport I would suggest seeing the Falls from the Canadian side as well as the American side. There are nicer shops, restaurants, hotels, etc.


Agreed. Back in the '90s, I went and stayed at a place in Niagara on the Lake (20 or so minutes north of the Falls) - really pretty and nice versus the fun but honky tonk of Niagara itself. And, yes, I agree, the Canadian views are better.

For fans of period novels with some history thrown in - "City of Light" by Lauren Belfer is a pretty good read about one of the country's first hydro-electric power plants wrapped inside a murder mystery and the politics of, at the time, one of the country's leading cities, Buffalo. A good quick read.

https://www.amazon.com/City-Light-Lauren-Belfer/dp/0385337647


----------



## eagleman

Eligius said:


> Ah, gotcha, that is a great point. I suspect there will be significant leveling with reduction in suppliers, etc. I have never been to O'Connell's, but their website has so many options. I suppose a lot is old and limited stock? I had no idea that they no longer have a relationship with Samuelsohn for instance. A local independent men's shop here carries Samuelsohn MTM and RTW, as do several others I have seen in other cities (mostly non-trad but some stalwarts like The Andover Shop). So I am surprised O'Connell's no longer will.


I live near Nashville. What are some of the better independent shops that I can go to?


----------



## Eligius

eagleman said:


> I live near Nashville. What are some of the better independent shops that I can go to?


J. Michaels/Haymakers (two stores, side by side, same owners; former is more classic menswear; latter is younger/hipper/caters more to the artistic community; at the moment both are under one roof on the Haymakers side) - a really great place. Most of my experience has been with the J. Michaels' side. They have a lot of really nice stuff, including high end (Oxxford, Belvest, etc). They provide old school good service and are very knowledgeable. They also do RTW and MTM with several other makers, including Hickey and Southwick if you are looking for more traditional. Downside is they are expensive, but they have sales.

Oxford Shop - also a very nice place, great service. They are primarily Samuelsohn RTW and MTM. They have Sam trunk shows. They hew to a more Southern preppy vibe.

Levy's - a very old Nashville place that seems to be quite modern now. I have little experience with it, but it has a loyal following.

Oak Hall - an old Memphis place that has opened a Nashville location, now moved to a large and visible storefront. I went in just before Christmas. They have a lot of nice things, a huge supply of Barbour outerwear and high quality sport jackets, but a very different vibe than the first 2 - more like a mall store feel than older school men's shop.

No place here is "trad" per se, in terms of their RTW stock. But J. Michales in particular will make an effort to cater to classic/traditional preferences. One of the owners told me he had a hook vent done for a customer who wanted, for instance. Here, that is essentially unheard of.


----------



## Eligius

Cold and snowy day here. Perfect for tweed and layering.

Jacket is Andover Shop cloth tailored by Samuelsohn. Sweater from there too. BB shirt and Chipp tie.


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ And you are wearing the crewneck sweater over the tie in the approved trad way ⇩.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today's Animal House-inspired outfit consists of the following: O'Connell's/Empire lambswool flannel sportcoat, BB off-white pinpoint button-down, O'Connell's/Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, O'Connell's Super 120s trousers, BB navy socks, Alden 986 shell cordovan LHS with matching belt.


----------



## Fading Fast

WatchmanJimG said:


> Today's Animal House-inspired outfit consists of the following: O'Connell's/Empire lambswool flannel sportcoat, BB off-white pinpoint button-down, O'Connell's/Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, O'Connell's Super 120s trousers, BB navy socks, Alden 986 shell cordovan LHS with matching belt.
> 
> View attachment 39778


I like it all - that is a very cool sport coat and love the Aldens. Perhaps they just slipped down, but the pants look a touch long, but still, really good outfit.

"Off white" is that BB's description? Just asking, as I don't remember ever seeing that color. Ecru, yes, but don't remember "off white."


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Fading Fast said:


> I like it all - that is a very cool sport coat and love the Aldens. Perhaps they just slipped down, but the pants look a touch long, but still, really good outfit.
> 
> "Off white" is that BB's description? Just asking, as I don't remember ever seeing that color. Ecru, yes, but don't remember "off white."


Glad you like the outfit. "Ecru" is indeed BB's description. I initially overlooked this on their website earlier. The pants may have slipped down but personally I wouldn't go any shorter--if you look closely at the photo plenty of sock is visible. This was the maiden voyage for the coat and I plan to experiment with other combinations to increase its versatility.


----------



## Fading Fast

WatchmanJimG said:


> Glad you like the outfit. "Ecru" is indeed BB's description. I initially overlooked this on their website earlier. The pants may have slipped down but personally I wouldn't go any shorter--if you look closely at the photo plenty of sock is visible. This was the maiden voyage for the coat and I plan to experiment with other combinations to increase its versatility.


The coat has a lot of possibilities. For the right outing, I could see a yellow turtleneck as one option.

Re the pants, I think the sock showing owes more to the cut of the shoe than the length of the pants. What I noticed is that the break is pretty big and there's even some added "break" at the knee on your left leg.

As we noted, it could be slippage, etc., but otherwise, they just look a touch long to me, but that's just a minor quibble with a really nicely done outfit.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spent a lot of time standing around outside this past weekend, covering the annual ski jumping event in Salisbury, Conn. The basic layer:

LL Bean thermals
Old Bean chamois shirt
Lined Bean tech pants for those sloppy wet moments
Older Bean snow boots with a very handy mini-gaiter at the top

Not included:

Elmer Fudd hat
Quarter zip fleece with cigar burns in it
Waxed jacket one night, Red plaid wool Bean vest for daytime.
Fleece hood thing I mostly use for fishing.
Darn Tough Socks


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Today's submission consists of the following:

-H. Freeman Custom sportcoat by O'Connell's
-BB pinpoint OCBD
-Drake's of London/O'Connell's silk grenadine tie
-Hart Schaffner & Marx "New York fit" trousers
-BB socks
-Alden 986 LHS with matching shell cordovan belt


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## eagle2250

oxford cloth button down said:


> Hope everyone is well.


Mighty fine looks, quite similar to rigs I could have been spotted wearing back in the early 1960's and continue to wear to this day. One of the things I most like about Trad is the timeless nature of the look!


----------



## DCR

Cross post from the Fair Isle Fans thread.

New Micheal Ross Fair Isle vest
Brooks Bros PPBD
Vintage Brooks Bros Sportcoat
Sam Hober challis wool tie


----------



## DCR

Casual Monday apparently..
BB _non-iron_ OCBD (thrifted a few years ago and wears surprisingly well)
AE belt
Bill's Khakis M2 (stolen during Andover Shop's blowout sale last yr)
AE Oakmont (e-thrifted after being inspired by a former poster of this site)
Guideboat mi-USA Field Jacket


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Casual Monday apparently..
> BB _non-iron_ OCBD (thrifted a few years ago and wears surprisingly well)
> AE belt
> Bill's Khakis M2 (stolen during Andover Shop's blowout sale last yr)
> AE Oakmont (e-thrifted after being inspired by a former poster of this site)
> Guideboat mi-USA Field Jacket


All good stuff - love the AE's.


----------



## DCR

I'm terrible at selfies clearly, but here goes..

E-thrifted Southwick jacket for Rileys
BB Shirt and ancient madder tie
Hertling for Epaulet flannel trousers (these things are luxurious)
Marcoliani hose
AE Park Aves in Walnut country grain


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> I'm terrible at selfies clearly, but here goes..
> 
> E-thrifted Southwick jacket for Rileys
> BB Shirt and ancient madder tie
> Hertling for Epaulet flannel trousers (these things are luxurious)
> Marcoliani hose
> AE Park Aves in Walnut country grain
> View attachment 40359
> View attachment 40360
> View attachment 40361


I like it all and, as you noted, those trousers look fantastic. Your pic skills are better than you think.


----------



## carrda04

DCR said:


> Marcoliani hose


My couple pair of Marcoliani are second to none.


----------



## Mr Thorvald

WatchmanJimG said:


> Today's Animal House-inspired outfit consists of the following: O'Connell's/Empire lambswool flannel sportcoat, BB off-white pinpoint button-down, O'Connell's/Atkinson's Irish poplin tie, O'Connell's Super 120s trousers, BB navy socks, Alden 986 shell cordovan LHS with matching belt.
> 
> View attachment 39778


As an '80s guy' I have found I tend to hem the trousers a bit too long for modern tastes. Not talking Tom Brown short, but pictured here is correct modern cut, any more and you look old fashioned. Could be described as a 'slight break.'


----------



## Corcovado

Honestly I don't know if this watch is officially trad but I dig it. Outside the frame of the shot: BB blue button down, BB dot tie (red on navy), LE gray flannel slacks, and black Alden long wings.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

I'd say it falls well within the timeframe and style.


----------



## eagle2250

To my eyes, the watch you are wearing appears to make muster as a Trad approved timepiece.


----------



## wilhelm00

Sitting in Court in saddle bucs, khakis, old pink Brooks OCBD, ancient Brooks Argyle stripe tie, and navy Brooks 3/2 sack blazer, grandpa’s 1954 gold Hamilton self-winding watch


----------



## Mike B

What I Wore Today - Work From Home edition (it's chilly in the attic)


----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

This is old school 'trad' and most likely the oldest suit I own. This is a 'three roll two' half-lined wool suit by Huntington Clothiers that is at least 23 years old (they went out of business in 1997). Some of the more seasoned members of the forum will remember fondly the Huntington menswear catalogs.


----------



## Fading Fast

SplurgeFrugal1 said:


> This is old school 'trad' and most likely the oldest suit I own. This is a 'three roll two' half-lined wool suit by Huntington Clothiers that is at least 23 years old (they went out of business in 1997). Some of the more seasoned members of the forum will remember fondly the Huntington menswear catalogs.
> 
> View attachment 41877
> 
> View attachment 41878
> 
> View attachment 41879
> 
> View attachment 41880


I loved Huntington. It was, basically, Brooks Brothers at 30% off - and back in a time when stores didn't have a sale every other week. Many Huntington items were made by the same manufacturers who made BBs stuff. Back in the '80s, as a kid just out of college, Huntington helped me build an affordable trad wardrobe a lot faster than my budget would have allowed if spent only at Brooks.


----------



## Patrick06790

^Me too.


----------



## Dannyboy005

Happy Easter from Canada.


----------



## eagle2250

Dannyboy005 said:


> Happy Easter from Canada.
> View attachment 42476


.....and a belated Happy Easter to you, as well! Nice rig.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Quarantine casual. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Andy

> Quarantine casual. Hope everyone is well.


And I've just been wearing sweats for a month!
(Not the same sweats!!)


----------



## DCR

Sneaking into the office casual

Viyella buttondown via the Andover Shop
LL Bean Cords
J.Crew Kenton Pacer boot
Bertucci field watch on a Bond Nato strap
Guideboat Algonquin field jacket miUSA


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Sneaking into the office casual
> 
> Viyella buttondown via the Andover Shop
> LL Bean Cords
> J.Crew Kenton Pacer boot
> Bertucci field watch on a Bond Nato strap
> Guideboat Algonquin field jacket miUSA
> View attachment 42606
> View attachment 42607
> View attachment 42608
> View attachment 42609


I've been looking at a pair of the J.Crew Pacer's in suede - what do you think of yours?


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> I've been looking at a pair of the J.Crew Pacer's in suede - what do you think of yours?


Extremely comfortable, I wear them almost daily now that I have no real reason to be in dress shoes during the quarentine and they've held up very well. On the perpetual sale that J.Crew runs, I think you'll find them a good value.


----------



## jason32835

Lost weight and trying something new. All eBay and second hand.

Jpress ocbd
Trafalgar belt
Bills khakis
Bass wejuns


----------



## Peak and Pine

^

Standard Trady spring fare. Very nice, Jason. As is the roll top.


----------



## eagle2250

jason32835 said:


> View attachment 42635
> 
> 
> Lost weight and trying something new. All eBay and second hand.
> 
> Jpress ocbd
> Trafalgar belt
> Bills khakis
> Bass wejuns


Looking good...nicely done. Also welcome to the forum. Look forward to enjoying and learning from your future postings!


----------



## Patrick06790

Plus lined LE chinos, Darn Tough wool socks and LL Bean boat shoes


----------



## GregorSamsa

jason32835 said:


> View attachment 42635
> 
> 
> Lost weight and trying something new. All eBay and second hand.
> 
> Jpress ocbd
> Trafalgar belt
> Bills khakis
> Bass wejuns


Very nice!


----------



## eagle2250

GregorSamsa said:


> Very nice!


Nicely done and congratulations on the weight loss...you are looking healthy!


----------



## jason32835

Learning a bit of tailoring while stuck at home. Narrowed the leg on the Bill's khakis and sewed the cuff. Matched with a Brooks Brothers ocbd nwot from eBay. Ready for my zoom meetings.


----------



## Peak and Pine

jason32835 said:


> View attachment 43108
> 
> 
> *Learning a bit of tailoring while stuck at home. *Narrowed the leg on the Bill's khakis and sewed the cuff. Matched with a Brooks Brothers ocbd nwot from eBay. Ready for my zoom meetings.


Good for you. Looks good, from a cat's eye view.

Did you use a machine for the narrowing, then the cuff by hand? If you did the cuff by machine, show some close-ups of this work. I don't trust a machine there, or almost anyplace save a leg taper. Most of my cuffs by necessity are faux requiring hand finessing and a fair amount of fiddling.


----------



## jason32835

Taking a decent selfie is harder than it looks..


----------



## Peak and Pine

jason32835 said:


> View attachment 43134
> 
> Taking a decent selfie is harder than it looks..


True, but this looks good. Better shot of your work on the cuffs. Very nice. (As is the basket weave brick work.)


----------



## eagle2250

jason32835 said:


> View attachment 43134
> 
> Taking a decent selfie is harder than it looks..


You are looking pretty darned Trad, neighbor! Welcome to AAAC...looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## DCR

Southwick OCBD
BB Sportcoat
RL Chaps flannel trousers (prob acquired 15 years ago from Filene's basement)
AE for RL suede derbies and AE suede belt (unseen)
Arglyes OTC


----------



## DCR

Even more casual today..sigh. Just trying to keep the traffic up here.

RL buttondown
LLB chinos
AE Oakmont saddle shoes


----------



## carrda04

DCR said:


> Even more casual today..sigh. Just trying to keep the traffic up here.
> 
> RL buttondown
> LLB chinos
> AE Oakmont saddle shoes
> 
> View attachment 43598
> View attachment 43599
> View attachment 43600


Fantastic watch!


----------



## DCR

Thank you kindly, part of a small collection of personal effects I inherited from my Godfather and enjoy using.


----------



## DCR

Southwick Sutton suit in a one-off 3/2 roll configuration found by happy chance at the factory store in my size
BB PPBD and tie
AE merlot McAllister
Andover Shop hose






















Apologies for the crappy pose, the suit fits quite nicely, you just wouldn't know it from how I contort to the photo.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Southwick Sutton suit in a one-off 3/2 roll configuration found by happy chance at the factory store in my size
> BB PPBD and tie
> AE merlot McAllister
> Andover Shop hose
> View attachment 44748
> View attachment 44749
> View attachment 44750
> 
> Apologies for the crappy pose, the suit fits quite nicely, you just wouldn't know it from how I contort to the photo.


Even with the tough angles of the pics, that suit looks awesome and its quality shows through. Nice outfit overall as well.


----------



## DCR

Thanks for the kind words. Here's an attempt to capture how it honestly looks. Very happy with the shoulders and waist suppression (considering its a sack cut)


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Agreed, really good fit for a sack - not boxy. Thank you for the extra pics. Just an outstanding suit.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> ⇧ Agreed, really good fit for a sack - not boxy. Thank you for the extra pics. Just an outstanding suit.


Thanks, it was $300 from the factory store. Quite the score


----------



## Peak and Pine

DCR said:


> Very happy with the shoulders and waist suppression (considering its a sack cut).


I've been looking at your pictures for some time now. Pause. (Because my thumb left the keys to give an Up.) This is really good. And I really dislike sack anything. Curious though about the quote above where you say you're happy with the supression, as I thought sack wearers cared nothing about supression, thus the desire for a sack. The shoulders here and the general fit appear almost bespoke and I assume the short-ish sleeve is a preference rather than a miscalculation. The extreme closed quarters is a look I associate with a hard three-button, but looks very good here. Now, about the collar. One of the things that drove me from Trad, a method of clothing forced upon me in my youth because of geography and the era, was the bell-shaped buttoned collar. Yours here looks much better as the collar presses into the shirt allowing only a tight opening for the knot, much as if you are wearing a pin rather than the tunnel created by the bell from which should a chipmunk stick his head out would not surprise me. All in all you look very good here. Tie and shirt too.


----------



## DCR

Cooler weather today allows for what will probably be this season's last wearing of tweed and flannel

Vintage BB sport coat
BB PPBD and tie
BB mi-USA engine turned sterling tie bar (monogrammed) recent acquisition along with the tie
Andover shop flannels in George fit
AE for Polo derbies in snuff suede
AE snuff suede belt


----------



## DCR

Blazer: BB "Own Make"
Trousers: BB Country Club mi-USA Saxxon wool
Shirt,Tie & Bar: BB
Shoes: AE Kenilworth in burnished brown


----------



## Mike B

DCR, looking good, it doesn't get much better in terms of a 'trad uniform' look.

I've got a pair of AE Kenilworths myself and they have proven to be my most versatile dress shoe (with my AE Patriot loafers taking second place).


----------



## eagle2250

Mike B said:


> DCR, looking good, it doesn't get much better in terms of a 'trad uniform' look.
> 
> I've got a pair of AE Kenilworths myself and they have proven to be my most versatile dress shoe (with my AE Patriot loafers taking second place).
> View attachment 45490


My favorite Allen Edmond's PTB has been the Leeds design for the past 45+ years, but the shoes above are very nice.


----------



## Mike B

I like the Leeds model as well (I think I had an Ebay pair a few years ago that ended up being too narrow a fit) and would say it's a touch more formal looking than the Kenilworth. 

I think the Kenilworth has a sleeker shape that works best with an odd trouser that's slightly tapered. I would wear Leeds, McNeils or an oxford with a suit trouser (which I like to be wider at the hem).


----------



## DCR

I find them very comfortable as well.


----------



## Tourist Trophy Garage

oxford cloth button down said:


> Quarantine casual. Hope everyone is well.


Love the Madras!


----------



## DCR

Warm weather business casual
Sportcoat: BB mi-USA
Shirt: Linen BB
Shoes: SAS special order in "cordovan" color

The sport coat I acquired last year from the Southwick factory store. It's interesting in that it has more Ivy details than most items in their recent offerings. 3/2 roll with triple patch pockets and center hook vent. I can't find a fabric description but I assume its a cotton and silk blend. Wears nicely in the heat.


----------



## eagle2250

DCR said:


> Warm weather business casual
> Sportcoat: BB mi-USA
> Shirt: Linen BB
> Shoes: SAS special order in "cordovan" color
> 
> The sport coat I acquired last year from the Southwick factory store. It's interesting in that it has more Ivy details than most items in their recent offerings. 3/2 roll with triple patch pockets and center hook vent. I can't find a fabric description but I assume its a cotton and silk blend. Wears nicely in the heat.
> View attachment 45779
> View attachment 45780
> View attachment 45781
> View attachment 45782
> View attachment 45783
> View attachment 45784


Very nice all around and confirm for me, if you will, what my eyes are telling me are San Antonio Shoes (SAS) 40th Anniversary penny loafers. Nice shoes, a great value for the money spent!


----------



## DCR

eagle2250 said:


> Very nice all around and confirm for me, if you will, what my eyes are telling me are San Antonio Shoes (SAS) 40th Anniversary penny loafers. Nice shoes, a great value for the money spent!


Yes sir. Conveniently SAS has a store near my office and I was able to special order that colorway from the manager.


----------



## Patrick06790

I wore dark brown chinos, a short sleeve Madras shirt, boat shoes and a floppy fishing hat (plus my royal blue fishing gaiter/mask) to the grocery store yesterday. I felt like I was wearing a morning suit and spats. And compared to the rest of the shoppers...

I rarely wear t-shirts except as underwear, but I couldn't resist this one:


----------



## DCR

Sportcoat: BB mtm for Oak Hall, Memphis (acquired at Southwick factory store) it is a 3/2, undarted with pretty natural shoulders and center vent
Shirt: Linen BB
Trousers: Dapper Classics in tropical weight wool
Loafers: C&J Harvard in tan country grain


----------



## DCR

was apparently in a purple themed frame of mind this morning..

Jacket: BB same style as yesterday's in a linen blend. I should note the sleeves are not as short as they appear in the photos
Shirt : BB
Tie: Robert Talbott
Trousers: Santorelli via Nordstroms
Loafers: 40th anniversary pennys from SAS


----------



## ran23

Talbott and Brooks Bros, I luv it.


----------



## drpeter

DCR said:


> Thanks for the kind words. Here's an attempt to capture how it honestly looks. Very happy with the shoulders and waist suppression (considering its a sack cut)
> View attachment 44764
> View attachment 44765


Looks smashing! Glad you found it.


----------



## DCR

Dog days of Summer...high of 92 today necessitates linen and foregoing a neck tie.

Sport coat : BB via Southwick
Shirt: linen BB
Trousers: linen via Bill's Khakis
Loafers: C&J harvard II unlined (apologies for the bare ankles)


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Dog days of Summer...high of 92 today necessitates linen and foregoing a neck tie.
> 
> Sport coat : BB via Southwick
> Shirt: linen BB
> Trousers: linen via Bill's Khakis
> Loafers: C&J harvard II unlined (apologies for the bare ankles)
> View attachment 47849
> View attachment 47850
> View attachment 47851
> View attachment 47852


Very nice outfit - it all looks good together. What kinda material is the sport coat?


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice outfit - it all looks good together. What kinda material is the sport coat?


Thanks, even though I bought it new and it has all the usual tags, UNITE etc. I can't find one with the fabric content. It has a very smooth hand though. It doesn't wrinkle so I'm guessing a wool/silk blend


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Thanks, even though I bought it new and it has all the usual tags, UNITE etc. I can't find one with the fabric content. It has a very smooth hand though. It doesn't wrinkle so I'm guessing a wool/silk blend


Thank you.

Looking at it on an old laptop, I thought wool-cotton, but wool-silk makes sense too and you, of course, are seeing and touching it IRL.

Whatever it is - I really like it. Looks like a wonderful all-purpose warm-weather sport coat.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Looking at it on an old laptop, I thought wool-cotton, but wool-silk makes sense too and you, of course, are seeing and touching it IRL.
> 
> Whatever it is - I really like it. Looks like a wonderful all-purpose warm-weather sport coat.


wool-cotton was my second guess and upon further reflection, I think you are correct.


----------



## DCR

I wore this outfit to a client event at Newport Polo two years ago and one of my compatriots told me I looked like a fixer for the Kennedys...

Sportcoat: J.Crew Italian cotton (its not stained, that's the mirror)
Shirt: BB 
Tie: vintage Rooster cotton madras
Trousers: Bill's Khakis seersucker
Bucks: AE Nomads


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> I wore this outfit to a client event at Newport Polo two years ago and one of my compatriots told me I looked like a fixer for the Kennedys...
> 
> Sportcoat: J.Crew Italian cotton (its not stained, that's the mirror)
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: vintage Rooster cotton madras
> Trousers: Bill's Khakis seersucker
> Bucks: AE Nomads
> View attachment 47888
> View attachment 47889
> View attachment 47890


Fantastic, one of my favorites of yours. Excellent from the collar role down to the bucks. Well done.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Fantastic, one of my favorites of yours. Excellent from the collar role down to the bucks. Well done.


Thank you kindly sir. It's one of my favorites as well for warm weather. The trousers are so comfortable, they might as well be pajamas.


----------



## DCR

A bit more international in today's rig.

Sportcoat: BB mi-Italy (apologies again for the dreadful bathroom mirror at work)
Shirt: BB
Tie: Burberry
Trousers: Santorelli mi-Italy
Loafers: SAS 40th anniversary






























edited to add, the coat is a 2005 piece from ebay in a silk,wool,linen blend herringbone pattern. Has all the usual trad details: 3/2 roll, sack cut with patch and flap pockets and a center vent. Amazing how quickly BB veered off course.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> A bit more international in today's rig.
> 
> Sportcoat: BB mi-Italy (apologies again for the dreadful bathroom mirror at work)
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Burberry
> Trousers: Santorelli mi-Italy
> Loafers: SAS 40th anniversary
> View attachment 47994
> View attachment 47995
> View attachment 47996
> View attachment 47997
> 
> 
> edited to add, the coat is a 2005 piece from ebay in a silk,wool,linen blend herringbone pattern. Has all the usual trad details: 3/2 roll, sack cut with patch and flap pockets and a center vent. Amazing how quickly BB veered off course.


Another outstanding rig. I love the sport coat and its herringbone pattern. Is its color in the blue family? It looks that way on my aging laptop.

I ask because @delicious_scent (in the Tweed thread) has been considering a blue herringbone overcoat and I think this - if it has a blue hue - could be a good example of a pattern, scale and color (not weight) that would work as an overcoat.

I like your engine-turned tie-bar, it's a nice touch.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Another outstanding rig. I love the sport coat and its herringbone pattern. Is its color in the blue family? It looks that way on my aging laptop.
> 
> I ask because @delicious_scent (in the Tweed thread) has been considering a blue herringbone overcoat and I think this - if it has a blue hue - could be a good example of a pattern, scale and color (not weight) that would work as an overcoat.
> 
> I like your engine-turned tie-bar, it's a nice touch.


Thank you. Yes it's navy. The tie-bar is a recent acquisition from Brooks Bros during one of their never-ending clearances. I had it monogrammed by them as well. I appreciate that it's made in the USA.


----------



## Eligius

Dog days of summer.

Jacket - 100% linen J Press
Trousers - Wool/linen/silk blend Samuelsohn 
Shirt - PPBD J Press
Tie - Robert Jensen


----------



## Fading Fast

Eligius said:


> Dog days of summer.
> 
> Jacket - 100% linen J Press
> Trousers - Wool/linen/silk blend Samuelsohn
> Shirt - PPBD J Press
> Tie - Robert Jensen
> View attachment 48421
> View attachment 48425
> View attachment 48426


Like it all; love the tie.


----------



## DCR

Excellent rig. Love the jacket


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The COVID 19 uniform, O'Connell's pique polo, Patagonia stand ups, navy surcingle, and Maliseets. Will the POD and UOD ever change?


----------



## DCR

Back from Vaca to some lingering hot weather which gives me the opportunity to wear my newly acquired madras sport shirt.

Shirt and facemask: BB 
Trousers: Hertling via Andover Shop (Gene fit)
Belt: AE
Loafers: C&J Harvard II
























Bonus pic outside a bar/restaurant in York Beach, ME that I found amusing


----------



## DCR

Substantially cooler weather allows for my first suit wearing of the summer. This suit was my first attempt at recreating the venerable no.1 sack suit by taking advantage of Southwicks MTO program. Although shown in two piece configuration I do have a matching waistcoat with lapels. Fabric is a navy self stripe with a herringbone pattern S110s by VBC. Nothing overly fancy more of a workhorse material.

Suit: Southwick MTO Douglas Jacket and matching flat front trousers
Shirt & Tie: BB
Braces: Chipp
Hose: Pantherella
Shoes: AE Strawfut


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Substantially cooler weather allows for my first suit wearing of the summer. This suit was my first attempt at recreating the venerable no.1 sack suit by taking advantage of Southwicks MTO program. Although shown in two piece configuration I do have a matching waistcoat with lapels. Fabric is a navy self stripe with a herringbone pattern S110s by VBC. Nothing overly fancy more of a workhorse material.
> 
> Suit: Southwick MTO Douglas Jacket and matching flat front trousers
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Braces: Chipp
> Hose: Pantherella
> Shoes: AE Strawfut
> View attachment 48699
> View attachment 48700
> View attachment 48701


Very nice, handsome sack and very classic overall outfit with the shoes adding some piquancy.

Just a thought, as I like to do it, but have you ever considered a collar pin with that collar as I find for rounded collars the pin creates a really nice traditional look?


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice, handsome sack and very classic overall outfit with the shoes adding some piquancy.
> 
> Just a thought, as I like to do it, but have you ever considered a collar pin with that collar as I find for rounded collars the pin creates a really nice traditional look?


Thanks, I hadn't considered one but I do agree it does make for a nice look. Anyplace you recommend I look for a pin?


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Thanks, I hadn't considered one but I do agree it does make for a nice look. Anyplace you recommend I look for a pin?


Years ago, I bought them in stores, but more recently, from eBay.

Here's one on eBay, but there are other sizes and colors available on eBay as well: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Ky-Co-Safe...41419ec7c998caa4a64c|ampid:PL_CLK|clp:2334524


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Years ago, I bought them in stores, but more recently, from eBay.
> 
> Here's one on eBay,]
> 
> Cable Car Clothiers offers several styles as well.


----------



## Bermuda

Eagle shirt. Van Heusen tortoise glasses. Polo shorts


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Bermuda said:


> Eagle shirt. Van Heusen tortoise glasses. Polo shorts


Liking the Zoom friendly footwear!!!


----------



## Bermuda

Hey in the summer I often walk barefoot on my property


----------



## Fading Fast

Bermuda said:


> Hey in the summer I often walk barefoot on my property


WFH this summer in a pandemic, I've gone days without shoes or socks on. It's odd being on this site and talking about clothes when I've worn the same three or four things - summer-weight chinos and t-shirts - all summer.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I take no exception to the comfort of bare feet, untucked shirts, or even Tee shirts. These are unprecedented times, and truly hot weather demands doing what you can to minimize the misery and amplify the simple pleasure of comfort. No shoes, an extremely soft blood bank Tee shirt, Patagonia 7" stand-ups, and an iced coffee here! It isn't as if there could be a surprise inspection!


----------



## eagle2250

Clark's Advantage Chinos, Columbia vented Fishing Shirts and Birkenstocks...the essential wardrobing options in our post pandemic America. Now get with it, bye gawd! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dressed for roasting and peeling a small mountain of Hatch chiles. Zoom footwear.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Dressed for roasting and peeling a small mountain of Hatch chiles. Zoom footwear.


Please tell us you are wearing shorts under that wonderful apron!  LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Please tell us you are wearing shorts under that wonderful apron!  LOL.


Patagonia 7" stand ups in Pelican. Perhaps the definitive comfortable khaki summer shorts, at least for me. They were worn with a navy surcingle from O'Connell's, an ancient, wrinkled Brooks Brothers OCBD (my last one), and Eyebobs topless readers. The tasteful striped apron is Sur La Table butcher stripe in navy. The chiles are peeled, bagged, and frozen. I am looking forward now to a winter green chile cheeseburger.


----------



## DCR

New combination today that I think turned out nicely. Probably my last chance at wearing the bucks this season.

Jacket: J.Crew
Shirt & Tie: BB
Trousers: Bill's seersucker
Bucks: AE Nomads


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> New combination today that I think turned out nicely. Probably my last chance at wearing the bucks this season.
> 
> Jacket: J.Crew
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Trousers: Bill's seersucker
> Bucks: AE Nomads
> View attachment 48912
> View attachment 48913
> View attachment 48914


I like it a lot. All the trad elements are there, but you played around with them in a good way - well done.

In my fantasy sartorial world, grey wool trousers return to their traditional role as both a dress and casual trouser and white bucks are worn year round as in Ivy's heyday with suits, dress trousers, etc.

Back here on earth, I continue to wear my pandemic WFH outfit of summer-weight chinos and a T-shirt. I have never used less of my wardrobe than this summer.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> I like it a lot. All the trad elements are there, but you played around with them in a good way - well done.
> 
> In my fantasy sartorial world, grey wool trousers return to their traditional role as both a dress and casual trouser and white bucks are worn year round as in Ivy's heyday with suits, dress trousers, etc.


Thanks FF. Interesting point about the bucks being worn year round in the Glory days. I had forgotten that, perhaps I won't consign them to their box quite yet.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Thanks FF. Interesting point about the bucks being worn year round in the Glory days. I had forgotten that, perhaps I won't consign them to their box quite yet.


From the heyday:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

And as I recall from the 1950s, those year-around bucks were not fastidiously maintained and bright white.


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> I like it a lot. All the trad elements are there, but you played around with them in a good way - well done.
> 
> In my fantasy sartorial world, grey wool trousers return to their traditional role as both a dress and casual trouser and white bucks are worn year round as in Ivy's heyday with suits, dress trousers, etc.
> 
> Back here on earth, I continue to wear my pandemic WFH outfit of summer-weight chinos and a T-shirt. I have never used less of my wardrobe than this summer.


I wear grey flannel slacks and trousers all year round, except on hot days in the summer. But I do not have white bucks, I've never felt particularly attracted to them. I have a variety of loafers and slipons for casual wear, and the work horse in all weather except winter is my Birkenstocks.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Thanks FF. Interesting point about the bucks being worn year round in the Glory days. I had forgotten that, perhaps I won't consign them to their box quite yet.


And from a mid-'30s "Esquire" magazine. Note it's fall and the gentleman to the far right is wearing, what looks like, a brown Tweed suit with white bucks.


----------



## drpeter

Fading Fast said:


> And from a mid-'30s "Esquire" magazine. Note it's fall and the gentleman to the far right is wearing, what looks like, a brown Tweed suit with white bucks.
> View attachment 48987


Ah, a Fellows drawing! His signature is shortened, just FELL in this drawing, which I don't recollect seeing. Unless of course it is a different artist altogether. I love Fellows' art, and it's good to see it pop up here on our forum now and then. Some time ago, I bought that book with a collection of his drawings and I do look at them from time to time.

Also, regarding Esquire, I had been borrowing bound volumes of the magazine now and then from my university's library for the last couple of years, just to look at the old adverts and also to read some of the articles and stories. A lovely treat! The library has a complete collection from Vol 1 onward. I have been focusing on the 1950s and 1960s, but may go back to an earlier period.

My borrowing was cut short when the lockdown hit, and the library was completely shut down from March-April until August 10th, when they opened it to university students, faculty and staff -- but alas, not to the general public. Unfortunate, because I firmly believe that a state university should be very open to the public in general, and in the past, I have tried to foster more interactions between town and gown on my campus and in my city. Ah well, the virus is playing havoc with many things.


----------



## Fading Fast

drpeter said:


> Ah, a Fellowes drawing! His signature is shortened, just FELL in this drawing, which I don't recollect seeing. Unless of course it is a different artist altogether. I love Fellowes' art, and it's good to see it pop up here on our forum now and then. Some time ago, I bought that book with a collection of his drawings and I do look at them from time to time.
> 
> Also, regarding Esquire, I had been borrowing bound volumes of the magazine now and then from my university's library for the last couple of years, just to look at the old adverts and also to read some of the articles and stories. A lovely treat! The library has a complete collection from Vol 1 onward. I have been focusing on the 1950s and 1960s, but may go back to an earlier period.
> 
> My borrowing was cut short when the lockdown hit, and the library was completely shut down from March-April until August 10th, when they opened it to university students, faculty and staff -- but alas, not to the general public. Unfortunate, because I firmly believe that a state university should be very open to the public in general, and in the past, I have tried to foster more interactions between town and gown on my campus and in my city. Ah well, the virus is playing havoc with many things.


I would agree that it's a Fellows' illustration, but it isn't his best work. Also, I'm not aware of a "Fell" illustrator doing Esquire/Apparel Arts work at that time.

I'm sure you've seen it, but just in case, AAAC member @Flanderian ran a long and outstanding thread of all the '30s and '40s "Esquire" illustrations starting here:  #1 

And by chance, is this the book you are referencing  #61  or is the one you got a book only on Fellows' work? If the latter, I'll start looking for one for myself if you recommend it?


----------



## drpeter

It's the same book, _Men in Style_. We both bought copies, I may have paid something like $100 for it at that time!

And yes, I have seen the Flanderian Collection. It is indeed quite remarkable. I myself put together a set of Fellows illustrations picked up here and there from the net, but nothing as extensive as Flanderian's. More power to him!


----------



## blazersandbuttondowns

Hi everyone! I recently found out about the forum via the Ivy Style Facebook group. I am excited to be joining others who are interested in American traditional style.

Here is a photo of today's trad combination featuring my favorite 3/2 Andover Shop vintage blazer that was manufactured in the 1960s and gifted to me nearly 20 years ago.


----------



## Fading Fast

blazersandbuttondowns said:


> Hi everyone! I recently found out about the forum via the Ivy Style Facebook group. I am excited to be joining others who are interested in American traditional style.
> 
> Here is a photo of today's trad combination featuring my favorite 3/2 Andover Shop vintage blazer that was manufactured in the 1960s and gifted to me nearly 20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 49073


Welcome, glad you joined. Outstanding outfit.


----------



## drpeter

Welcome to the forums, @blazersandbuttondowns ! Great picture, nice clothes.

I hope you visit regularly and enjoy some of our wide-ranging discussions on matters related to clothes, and to life.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

blazersandbuttondowns said:


> Hi everyone! I recently found out about the forum via the Ivy Style Facebook group. I am excited to be joining others who are interested in American traditional style.
> 
> Here is a photo of today's trad combination featuring my favorite 3/2 Andover Shop vintage blazer that was manufactured in the 1960s and gifted to me nearly 20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 49073


Welcome! Love the Argyll and Sutherland tie, too!

Pardon the edit. I just love autocorrect (not).


----------



## eagle2250

blazersandbuttondowns said:


> Hi everyone! I recently found out about the forum via the Ivy Style Facebook group. I am excited to be joining others who are interested in American traditional style.
> 
> Here is a photo of today's trad combination featuring my favorite 3/2 Andover Shop vintage blazer that was manufactured in the 1960s and gifted to me nearly 20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 49073


Welcome to AAAC member blazerandbuttondowns and what a great way to start. Navy blazers are the cornerstone rig of so many of our wardrobes! I am looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Beefeater

blazersandbuttondowns said:


> Hi everyone! I recently found out about the forum via the Ivy Style Facebook group. I am excited to be joining others who are interested in American traditional style.
> 
> Here is a photo of today's trad combination featuring my favorite 3/2 Andover Shop vintage blazer that was manufactured in the 1960s and gifted to me nearly 20 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 49073


Harris? Just kidding, great rig.


----------



## Guest

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome!


----------



## andrewdc

Today, a navy gingham pattern button down from J. Press (and shorts). Yesterday, for an interview on zoom, white oxford button down & Oxxford navy suit with very small checks.


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday I attended a social event for the first time since...

I forget.

I have a friend, Bill, who is a big New York Jets fan and owns many otherwise ordinary household items sporting the team's logo - pop-up tent, folding chair, beach towel. He also has things like a green styrofoam hat shaped like ...you guessed it...a jet, a Jets garden gnome, and...

Bill is an NFL owner's dream come true.

So normally this group (including, sometimes, me) goes down to the stadium on New Jersey several times a year and tailgates before the game. It's quite involved.

Nobody in this crew is a drinker either, so we never get arrested.

This Year of the Plague obviously demanded sacrifices. Bill led the way by purchasing a gigantic television set which he set up in the garage. Then he put the tent up in front of the garage door. That way we could sit more or less under the tent and still see the screen.

The other half of the garage had the food. Lots of food. I brought back more than I brought with.

The Jets played very badly, thus reminding us that not everything in 2020 is upside-down.

I don't have a team jersey or anything like it. I have a Jets ballcap somewhere but I couldn't find it. So I settled on a green camp shirt from Eastern Mountain Sports, very worn Lands End chinos, LL Bean Jackman mocs and Wigwam socks as it was just slightly chilly.

It's the first time in months I actually thought about what to wear.

I also need a haircut. I look like Prince Valiant.

Bill is the guy with the shaved head, MSNBC glasses and Rasputin beard.

https://imageshack.com/i/pmWC4Wy3j]

https://imageshack.com/i/poXgMYdfj]







[/URL]

https://imageshack.com/i/podPvTS4j]







[/URL][/url]


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Style points for not wearing a jersey!


----------



## DCR

nice Cadillac...


----------



## DCR

Nothing exciting, however the Mercury dipping deep into the 60s today allows for the first wearing of an OCBD in a minute.

Jacket: J.Crew
OCBD: BB older model
Trousers: Bill's Khakis M2
Boots: BB Peal and Co.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## andrewdc

Channeling the rest of my family's affinity for the Pittsburgh Steelers today. Black 3 button cashmere sweater with a collar, yellow/gold golf shirt from Oakmont Country Club, Patagonia lightweight hemp/cotton shorts, York River Traders green webbing/ribbon belt. (York River made belts, cufflinks with nautical themes, based in Maine. Sadly closed their doors in '19).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

andrewdc said:


> Channeling the rest of my family's affinity for the Pittsburgh Steelers today. Black 3 button cashmere sweater with a collar, yellow/gold golf shirt from Oakmont Country Club, Patagonia lightweight hemp/cotton shorts, York River Traders green webbing/ribbon belt. (York River made belts, cufflinks with nautical themes, based in Maine. Sadly closed their doors in '19).


Miss YRT, love the Steelers, having a hard time envisioning this as Trad, but it does sound fun.


----------



## DCR

Probably the last opportunity to don Summer weight attire before I change over the wardrobe to Fall. Slightly different combination than last time

Sportcoat: BB mi-Italy
Shirt: BB
Tie: vintgage Rooster madras
Belt: AE
Trousers: Ben Silver linen
Loafers: C&J Harvard II


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Probably the last opportunity to don Summer weight attire before I change over the wardrobe to Fall. Slightly different combination than last time
> 
> Sportcoat: BB mi-Italy
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: vintgage Rooster madras
> Belt: AE
> Trousers: Ben Silver linen
> Loafers: C&J Harvard II
> View attachment 49363
> View attachment 49364
> View attachment 49365


Great outfit, love the trousers.


----------



## August West

Patrick06790 said:


> Yesterday I attended a social event for the first time since...
> 
> I forget.
> 
> I have a friend, Bill, who is a big New York Jets fan and owns many otherwise ordinary household items sporting the team's logo - pop-up tent, folding chair, beach towel. He also has things like a green styrofoam hat shaped like ...you guessed it...a jet, a Jets garden gnome, and...
> 
> Bill is an NFL owner's dream come true.
> 
> So normally this group (including, sometimes, me) goes down to the stadium on New Jersey several times a year and tailgates before the game. It's quite involved.
> 
> Nobody in this crew is a drinker either, so we never get arrested.
> 
> This Year of the Plague obviously demanded sacrifices. Bill led the way by purchasing a gigantic television set which he set up in the garage. Then he put the tent up in front of the garage door. That way we could sit more or less under the tent and still see the screen.
> 
> The other half of the garage had the food. Lots of food. I brought back more than I brought with.
> 
> The Jets played very badly, thus reminding us that not everything in 2020 is upside-down.
> 
> I don't have a team jersey or anything like it. I have a Jets ballcap somewhere but I couldn't find it. So I settled on a green camp shirt from Eastern Mountain Sports, very worn Lands End chinos, LL Bean Jackman mocs and Wigwam socks as it was just slightly chilly.
> 
> It's the first time in months I actually thought about what to wear.
> 
> I also need a haircut. I look like Prince Valiant.
> 
> Bill is the guy with the shaved head, MSNBC glasses and Rasputin beard.
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pmWC4Wy3j]


Thanks for sharing this Patrick. made me smile.
I'm a diehard Giants fan / season ticket holder. I tailgate with a group of about 16 other guys. I don't think collectively we own as much Giants gear as your friend Bill has for the Jets. His sign should read "Giant Stadium 100 miles" though. Nobody calls it Metlife.

Somebody in the group is planning a similar driveway tailgate for Sunday. I wasn't planning on going because it's about an hour from me. After seeing your photos, I am seriously reconsidering.


----------



## Patrick06790

My friend Bill lives about 45 minutes away

I say go for it. If you take reasonable precautions there's no reason not to give it a try. COVID-19 is serious but we can't hide out forever.

PS: I still say "Giants Stadium." Force of habit.


----------



## Corcovado

blazersandbuttondowns said:


> Hi everyone! I recently found out about the forum via the Ivy Style Facebook group. I am excited to be joining others who are interested in American traditional style.
> 
> Here is a photo of today's trad combination featuring my favorite 3/2 Andover Shop vintage blazer that was manufactured in the 1960s and gifted to me nearly 20 years ago.


Hello and welcome. Looking great.


----------



## DCR

Cooler weather allows for a different iteration of the uniform

Blazer: BB "own make" hopsack, 3/2 roll, triple patch pockets, center vent, by Southwick
Tie: vintage Robert Talbott for Nordstrom
Shirt: BB
Trousers: BB Country club
Belt: AE
Loafers: SAS

a lot of mi-USA in todays ensemble happily.


----------



## Eligius

Seasons are changing here, cool, rainy and dreary today:

Jacket- BBGF
Shirt - J Press
Trousers - gabardines, Andover Shop/Hertling
Tie - wool challis, Sam Hober


----------



## DCR

I have the green version of that Hober tie, now I need the red. It's excellent, nice rig.


----------



## never behind

My weekly trip to the office. Actually decided to wear a tie today. Cool temps so my first fall outfit with lightweight flannels and doeskin blazer. Guest appearance by my cat.

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Tie - Chipp
Blazer - J Press
Flannels - Dapper Classics
Chukkas - Cheaney


----------



## eagle2250

never behind said:


> My weekly trip to the office. Actually decided to wear a tie today. Cool temps so my first fall outfit with lightweight flannels and doeskin blazer. Guest appearance by my cat.
> 
> OCBD - Proper Cloth
> Tie - Chipp
> Blazer - J Press
> Flannels - Dapper Classics
> Chukkas - Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 49754


A classic rig, for sure, and nicely done!!


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean Oxford. Hilfiger khakis. LL Bean boots. Croft and Barrow blazer


----------



## eagle2250

Bermuda said:


> LL Bean Oxford. Hilfiger khakis. LL Bean boots. Croft and Barrow blazer


Thanks for the reminder...I have pairs of the LL Bean 3-Eylet Camp Mocs and 8" Boots that I haven't thought of for the pasty year or so. Yours look great on you, but perhaps it's time for me to find mine and guide them on their walk of shame to the Goodwill Store! At my age it is past time to seriously thin the hoard. LOL.


----------



## Bermuda

I like the 3 eye it doesn’t feel like you’re carrying 15 pounds on your feet


----------



## Bermuda

LL Bean blazer elbow patches not pictured. Bean shirt and jeans. Sperry lug sole top siders


----------



## DCR

Cool enough to get my tweed on

Sportcoat, shirt, tie & tie bar: BB
Trousers: Andover shop flannels
Socks: Byford A&S pattern via O'Connells
Loafers: BB Peal & Co.


----------



## DCR

Long day of client reviews. Here's another of the Southwick MTO suits that I tried to replicate the BB no.1 sack suit

Suit: Southwick Douglas, normally a 3 piece but I skipped the vest today, charcoal pin-stripe
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
Braces: Chipp
Watch: Movado
Shoes: AE Delrays


----------



## DCR

Sportcoat: vintage mi-USA Nautica
Shirt ,Tie & Trousers: BB
Shoes: AE Park Aves walnut country grain


----------



## never behind

It was suggested I cross-post this from the Timeless Style WAYWT thread.

48 this morning and I have an outside breakfast shortly. So broke out some fall clothes!

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Tweed - J Crew
Moleskins - Dapper Classics
Chukkas - Herring (I think Barker)


----------



## DCR

Grey and rainy, good day for cavalry twills.

Blazer: BB own make
Shirt: BB
Tie: Club room
Trousers: Andover Shop cavalry twills
Shoes: AE McAllisters


----------



## Andrew Christopher

Hi all,

I've never posted anything before, but with the temperature changing here in Tennessee, I was able to break out my sweaters and tweeds. Thought I'd share. (And next time, I'll try to smile more.)

















Shirt is BB OCBD (old version). Sweater is BB donegal wool. Jacket is a vintage BJ Keats Harris Tweed. Chinos are Lands End.


----------



## eagle2250

Andrew Christopher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've never posted anything before, but with the temperature changing here in Tennessee, I was able to break out my sweaters and tweeds. Thought I'd share. (And next time, I'll try to smile more.)
> 
> View attachment 50267
> View attachment 50268
> 
> 
> Shirt is BB OCBD (old version). Sweater is BB donegal wool. Jacket is a vintage BJ Keats Harris Tweed. Chinos are Lands End.


Looking good...and welcome to the forum. Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## DCR

Monday:






























Tuesday: had FF in mind with this rig
















Warm one, no jacket today but plenty of collar roll


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Monday:
> View attachment 50381
> View attachment 50382
> View attachment 50383
> View attachment 50384
> 
> 
> Tuesday: had FF in mind with this rig
> View attachment 50385
> View attachment 50386
> 
> 
> Warm one, no jacket today but plenty of collar roll
> View attachment 50387
> View attachment 50388


That's a beautiful Tweed sport coat (and outfit) from Monday. You should post it in the Tweed thread.

Thank you re Tuesday's outfit - I love the white bucks and grey flannels. It's at the top of my Ivy list of things that I wish would come back.

I like today's Chukkas.

Well done all week.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

When my wife descended the stairs she had spruced up quite nicely. Pretending life was normal I dressed for online church. O'Connell's jacket, worsteds, and unfused OCBD with a Chipp challis tie. No idea why it shows up sideways (assuming it still does).

PS, with credit and thanks to Fading Fast, I believe I fixed the photo.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> When my wife descended the stairs she had spruced up quite nicely. Pretending life is normal I dressed for online church. O'Connell's jacket, worsteds, and unfused OCBD with a Chipp challis tie. No idea why it shows up sideways (assuming it still does).


Wonderful outfit, beautiful home and dogs (I love those guys).

In case it helps, I've found that when the "sideways" thing happens to my pics, if I first adjust the size of the pic down (usually 25% works, but you have to play around with it), it usually, then, posts right side up.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Fading Fast said:


> Wonderful outfit, beautiful home and dogs (I love those guys).
> 
> In case it helps, I've found that when the "sideways" thing happens to my pics, if I first adjust the size of the pic down (usually 25% works, but you have to play around with it), it usually, then, posts right side up.


Thanks. These days more than ever dogs make the world go 'round!


----------



## Andrew Christopher

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 50474
> When my wife descended the stairs she had spruced up quite nicely. Pretending life is normal I dressed for online church. O'Connell's jacket, worsteds, and unfused OCBD with a Chipp challis tie. No idea why it shows up sideways (assuming it still does).
> 
> PS, with credit and thanks to Fading Fast, I believe I fixed the photo.


Very nice.
I wasn't going to get dressed up today, but then your post inspired me.








Shirt is BB OCBD with a Robert Talbott wool/silk tie and an old BB tweed.


----------



## Fading Fast

Andrew Christopher said:


> Very nice.
> I wasn't going to get dressed up today, but then your post inspired me.
> View attachment 50479
> 
> Shirt is BB OCBD with a Robert Talbott wool/silk tie and an old BB tweed.


Welcome to AAAC. Great outfit. How old is that BB tweed as I have an early '90s one in grey that looks exactly like yours?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Andrew Christopher said:


> Very nice.
> I wasn't going to get dressed up today, but then your post inspired me.
> View attachment 50479
> 
> Shirt is BB OCBD with a Robert Talbott wool/silk tie and an old BB tweed.


The pairing of broken bone and university stripe is timeless perfection, and the tie is lovely.


----------



## Andrew Christopher

Fading Fast said:


> Welcome to AAAC. Great outfit. How old is that BB tweed as I have an early '90s one in grey that looks exactly like yours?


Thanks. 
Based on the label (blue rectangle at back of neck only, no "made in" statement), I'm guessing it's from the 80s.


----------



## Fading Fast

Andrew Christopher said:


> Thanks.
> Based on the label (blue rectangle at back of neck only, no "made in" statement), I'm guessing it's from the 80s.


Mine has the same label and I bought it, from memory, in '90-'93, so probably the same "model" as your '80s one. They look exactly the same (except for the color). It's all but indestructible.


----------



## Andrew Christopher

Fading Fast said:


> Mine has the same label and I bought it, from memory, in '90-'93, so probably the same "model" as your '80s one. They look exactly the same (except for the color). It's all but indestructible.


I had been looking for one like it for a while and picked this one up back in May. I could barely wait for the temp to dip below 70 to break it out.


----------



## Andrew Christopher

Working from home, today, but why not wear a coat and tie anyway.
Shirt is a JPress OCBD. Tie is BB. Coat is PoloRL (a bit more English country than trad, but I like it). Chinos are BB.


----------



## eagle2250

Andrew Christopher said:


> View attachment 50598
> 
> Working from home, today, but why not wear a coat and tie anyway.
> Shirt is a JPress OCBD. Tie is BB. Coat is PoloRL (a bit more English country than trad, but I like it). Chinos are BB.


I like your rig for the day...the jacket, the shirt and the tie are perfect and I do so love BB's Clarke's Advantage Chinos. However, for some odd reason, when wearing one of my tweed jackets, I prefer pairing it with a pair of perhaps khaki hued wool gaberdines. When wearing one of my navy blazers or cotton-poplin sports jackets I will pair them with chinos, without giving it a second thought. Just an idiosyncrasy of mine, perhaps!


----------



## Andrew Christopher

eagle2250 said:


> I like your rig for the day...the jacket, the shirt and the tie are perfect and I do so love BB's Clarke's Advantage Chinos. However, for some odd reason, when wearing one of my tweed jackets, I prefer pairing it with a pair of perhaps khaki hued wool gaberdines. When wearing one of my navy blazers or cotton-poplin sports jackets I will pair them with chinos, without giving it a second thought. Just an idiosyncrasy of mine, perhaps!


Thanks.

I'm mostly the opposite. I usually prefer to pair chinos with tweed during the fall and winter, and I save the blazer for my wool trousers and flannels.

I don't own a pair of khaki hued gaberdines. Plenty of grays and darker browns, though. Maybe I should add a pair to my wish list.


----------



## never behind

Cold, rainy day here in Indiana. Good day for the Barbour!

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Shetland: O'Connell's
Flannels: O'Connell's
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## Greg D

I work in the fitness club industry and typically spend a lot of time facing customers - my typical workday uniform is fitness wear. But today is an office day, snowy and cold in Southern CT:
Shirt: Michael Spencer
Sweater: Pendleton
Pants: LL Bean
Socks: Gold Toe
Shoes: Bass Weejuns


----------



## August West

eagle2250 said:


> when wearing one of my tweed jackets, I prefer pairing it with a pair of perhaps khaki hued wool gaberdines. When wearing one of my navy blazers or cotton-poplin sports jackets I will pair them with chinos, without giving it a second thought. Just an idiosyncrasy of mine, perhaps!


Eagle to my eye at least, gaberdine isn't the best pairing for a burly fabric like tweed. The two seem incongruous to me.

Flannels or khaki chinos likely work better in my opinion, as they're a more "substanative" material to complement the heft of tweed.

On the other hand, gabs and a navy blazer are a "can't lose" combo in this man's opinion.


----------



## Eligius

Getting in the fall spirit!

PPBD & trousers: J Press
Tie: Drake's
Harrington: Bookster Tailoring


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Loving the interchange on trouser and jacket pairings. With a winter blazer, flannels are always my pick. With a summer blazer tropical worsteds unless it is an informal occasion when Nantucket reds or khakis get the nod. For tweeds I like flannels or worsteds. I never really embraced gabardine the way others did. My loss.


----------



## Fading Fast

TKI67 said:


> Loving the interchange on trouser and jacket pairings. With a winter blazer, flannels are always my pick. With a summer blazer tropical worsteds unless it is an informal occasion when Nantucket reds or khakis get the nod. For tweeds I like flannels or worsteds. I never really embraced gabardine the way others did. My loss.


I bought one pair of gaberdine trousers thirty plus years ago and did not like their look or feel and have never owned anything gaberdine since. Others love it and that's cool - different strokes and all.


----------



## DCR

Blazer: BB "own make"
OCBD: BB
Tie: vintage lands end
Trousers: Andover Shop Cavalry Twills
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## Flairball

Been a while since I've last posted, here.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Been a while since I've last posted, here.
> View attachment 50809
> View attachment 50808


Could you tell us a bit about your footwear? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> Could you tell us a bit about your footwear? :icon_scratch:


I forget exactly which model, but they are AE Chelsea style boots. They've very much become my everyday footwear, and perfect for when the wife and I are traveling around Japan.


----------



## Eligius

Breaking in some new acquisitions:

Jacket: BB Harris tweed
OCBD: J Press
Cords: Andover Shop/Hertling
Madder tie: Chipp


----------



## DCR

That's a great jacket. E-thrifted?


----------



## Eligius

Thanks! I actually got it off the BB website recently, during the extra 35% off (was already 70% reduced). I have been leery to buy RTW jackets online if I am not already familiar with that model or general cut from the vendor (and with present day BB, who knows what that will be), but I took a gamble since the price was so right.


----------



## Flairball

Warm today, and I'm going pretty casual. Wales rugby supporter polo, no name Harrington, BT chinos, and AE boots.


----------



## DCR

Eligius said:


> Thanks! I actually got it off the BB website recently, during the extra 35% off (was already 70% reduced). I have been leery to buy RTW jackets online if I am not already familiar with that model or general cut from the vendor (and with present day BB, who knows what that will be), but I took a gamble since the price was so right.


I'm amazed you found a 3/2 roll jacket at BB. Good score


----------



## Flairball

Nothing special, today. Dog walking and yard work clothing. Meindle boots, BT chinos, Braeval blue tartan check ExVenturer shirt, cheapo BPS felt fedora. Beautiful day, but sadly not tweed weather.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flairball said:


> Nothing special, today. Dog walking and yard work clothing. Meindle boots, BT chinos, Braeval blue tartan check ExVenturer shirt, cheapo BPS felt fedora. Beautiful day, but sadly not tweed weather.
> View attachment 51017


Just walked my two wearing ACK red shorts, a navy blue blood bank T-shirt, and sockless bluchers. Too warm. Should have worn the flip flops!


----------



## DCR

Chilly today. 
Cardigan: Lands End
Shirt: BB
Tie: Club room
Trousers: Andover Shop cav twills
Socks: Dapper Classics
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Chilly today.
> Cardigan: Lands End
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Club room
> Trousers: Andover Shop cav twills
> Socks: Dapper Classics
> Shoes: Alden for BB
> View attachment 51368
> View attachment 51369


Really nice. I like every single thing with a special shoutout to the cardigan, socks and shoes.


----------



## Flairball

Another knock about day, today. My biggest achievement has been getting my hair cut. About to go for a stroll with the wife.

AE boots and BT chinos (again), Orvis tattersall, Farlow's jumper, HT gilet, and Barbour cap.

**sidenote, I'm also pretty excited to have picked up a new BS tie, yesterday. (Not part of today's rig)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball said:


> Another knock about day, today. My biggest achievement has been getting my hair cut. About to go for a stroll with the wife.
> 
> AE boots and BT chinos (again), Orvis tattersall, Farlow's jumper, HT gilet, and Barbour cap.
> 
> **sidenote, I'm also pretty excited to have picked up a new BS tie, yesterday. (Not part of today's rig)
> View attachment 51388
> View attachment 51389
> View attachment 51390
> View attachment 51391


Nice outfit (and tie). I really like the HT gilet - if you don't mind, what brand is it? Thank you.


----------



## Dave

Been a long time since I posted a fit! Decided to mix prep / trad and blue collar. Fading Fast, since you once described the combo of jeans and Red Wing 875s as a "match made in heaven," maybe you'd like this combo!

Shetland: O'Connell's
OCBD: J. Crew
Shotshell belt: Orvis 
Jeans: Levi's 501 Cone Mills Edition
Socks: American Trench Mil-Spec
Boots: Red Wing 875


----------



## Flairball

Fading Fast said:


> Nice outfit (and tie). I really like the HT gilet - if you don't mind, what brand is it? Thank you.


The HT gilet is made by Brook Taverner.
https://www.brooktaverner.co.uk/


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball said:


> The HT gilet is made by Brook Taverner.
> https://www.brooktaverner.co.uk/


Thank you.


----------



## never behind

Another cold and rainy day. 
OCBD: BB
Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
Cords: Orvis
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## Flairball

Shooting today. BT tattersall and moleskin trousers, Barbour boots, Ingles Buchan Mackintosh tartan tie, Laksen tweed shooting gilet, Rydale fleece gilet, Musto coat, and Musto cap (not shown)


----------



## DCR

Jacket: Nautica mi-USA
Shirt, Tie and Bar: BB
Trousers: BB
Shoes: AE Kenilworth























and since it was pissing rain this morning my trusty trench coat


----------



## Mike B

Simple, comfy pre-Thanksgiving work from home outfit...



















Sweater - LL Bean
Shirt - BB
Khakis - RRL
Shoes - LL Bean


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig, AE boots, BB chinos, Braeval check shirt, Barbour crew neck jumper, Highland tweed shop SC. **not shown, BB regimental socks And LLB belt.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Flairball

Not sure if this belongs here in the Trad sub-forum, but much of it is steeped in tradition, so.....decked out for my countryside stroll with the wife. Tartan, tattersall and tweed. Doesn't get more trad than that


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Not sure if this belongs here in the Trad sub-forum, but much of it is steeped in tradition, so.....decked out for my countryside stroll with the wife. Tartan, tattersall and tweed. Doesn't get more trad than that
> View attachment 51575


I enthusiastically agree with everything you said in the post above and my wife and I regularly set out on five+ mile fitness walks through the countryside, but we are dressed nowhere near as traditionally as are you. I greatly admire your sense of tradition and your sartorial courage. Several years back I saw an advertisement for a Kilt made with USAF Tartan and I had to have it. I never did buy all the accessories, but I have worn it. However, truth be known, I've never been sufficiently bold to wear it outside the confines of our house and have concludedit just isn't going to happen! :icon_pale: Your picture reveals you are comfortable wearing yours and you strike quite the impressive figure while doing so. Thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Flairball

Tartan tie for St Andrew's day.


----------



## Eligius

Today ended up being a tweed on tweed on tweed kind of day. 28 degrees with a light coat of snow.

Jacket: J Press (Southwick)
Trousers: J Press (Hertling)
OCBD: Gitman Bros
Tie: Brooks Bros
Overcoat: Magee


----------



## Fading Fast

Eligius said:


> Today ended up being a tweed on tweed on tweed kind of day. 28 degrees with a light coat of snow.
> 
> Jacket: J Press (Southwick)
> Trousers: J Press (Hertling)
> OCBD: Gitman Bros
> Tie: Brooks Bros
> Overcoat: Magee
> 
> View attachment 51703
> View attachment 51704
> View attachment 51711
> View attachment 51712


Love everything, especially the sport coat and overcoat. Do you happen to remember the exact model of Magee coat that is?


----------



## fred johnson

Looks great! I am still a little confused as to the terms "overecoat" and "topcoat", what's the difference?


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> Looks great! I am still a little confused as to the terms "overecoat" and "topcoat", what's the difference?


Length.


----------



## Flairball

Casual, today.


----------



## Eligius

Fading Fast said:


> Love everything, especially the sport coat and overcoat. Do you happen to remember the exact model of Magee coat that is?


It's the "Corrib Quilted Raglan".


----------



## Fading Fast

Eligius said:


> It's the "Corrib Quilted Raglan".


Thank you, I'm so close to buying it. It checks all my boxes, but my two similar coats (which don't quite check all the boxes I want, but are very nice) don't get enough wear as it is, so I'm having trouble justifying purchasing a third similar coat just because it is closer to my ideal herringbone overcoat. And, yes, I recognize this is possibly the smallest problem in the world.


----------



## Flairball

Pink and green, for the most part, today. AE boots, BT chinos, CT shirt, Farlows v-neck vest, no name ascot, BT HT tweed gilet.


----------



## Patrick06790

We had distance Thanksgiving. The flowers were for a lady who will be 103 in a couple weeks.

Tweedy vest, old LL Bean white stripe on blue oxford, lined LL Bean chinos rendered unusually shapeless due to recent weight loss, Darn Tough socks and LL Bean Jackman mocs

https://imageshack.com/i/pnvRmKHMj]

https://imageshack.com/i/pn8wg6Rpj]







[/URL][/URL]


----------



## DCR

Couple fits from this week. There is nothing new under the sun...except these Warby Parkers I'm trying out.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Couple fits from this week. There is nothing new under the sun...except these Warby Parkers I'm trying out.
> View attachment 51779
> View attachment 51780
> View attachment 51781
> View attachment 51782
> View attachment 51783
> View attachment 51784
> View attachment 51785


I like the frames on you, they look very nice and suit your face well.


----------



## Fading Fast

Eligius said:


> Today ended up being a tweed on tweed on tweed kind of day. 28 degrees with a light coat of snow.
> 
> Jacket: J Press (Southwick)
> Trousers: J Press (Hertling)
> OCBD: Gitman Bros
> Tie: Brooks Bros
> Overcoat: Magee





Eligius said:


> It's the "Corrib Quilted Raglan".





Fading Fast said:


> Thank you, I'm so close to buying it. It checks all my boxes, but my two similar coats (which don't quite check all the boxes I want, but are very nice) don't get enough wear as it is, so I'm having trouble justifying purchasing a third similar coat just because it is closer to my ideal herringbone overcoat. And, yes, I recognize this is possibly the smallest problem in the world.


Okay, so after two days of back and forth with Magee on sizing, I ordered the coat this morning. I'm really excited about it and will report back after it comes. Thank you for the color.


----------



## eagle2250

DCR said:


> Couple fits from this week. There is nothing new under the sun...except these Warby Parkers I'm trying out.
> View attachment 51779
> View attachment 51780
> View attachment 51781
> View attachment 51782
> View attachment 51783
> View attachment 51784
> View attachment 51785


The Warby Parkers lood good on you. You wear them well. I also really like your HoundsTooth check sport jacket.


----------



## Flairball

Shooting again, today. Debut of the rhino tie


----------



## drpeter

DCR said:


> Couple fits from this week. There is nothing new under the sun...except these Warby Parkers I'm trying out.
> View attachment 51779
> View attachment 51780
> View attachment 51781
> View attachment 51782
> View attachment 51783
> View attachment 51784
> View attachment 51785


Nice. I do like darker, non-shiny buttons on navy blazers -- if that is indeed what they are.


----------



## drpeter

Flairball said:


> Length.


Yes. Topcoats usually stop around the knee or slightly above, while overcoats are usually calf-length.


----------



## DCR

eagle2250 said:


> The Warby Parkers lood good on you. You wear them well. I also really like your HoundsTooth check sport jacket.





drpeter said:


> Nice. I do like darker, non-shiny buttons on navy blazers -- if that is indeed what they are.


Thank you both kindly. And yes the buttons on the blazer are a matte brass finish that I prefer as well. I wish BB still offered this model as it really hits all the trad points.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> Shooting again, today. Debut of the rhino tie
> View attachment 51808
> View attachment 51807


You shooting somewhere in MA? I'm a longtime member of Braintree rifle.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> You shooting somewhere in MA? I'm a longtime member of Braintree rifle.


Yes. I shoot at Massapoag in Sharon. Planning to switch clubs, next year. Looking like I'll be shooting at Old Colony, soon.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.


----------



## Flairball

Shooting, again today.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Shooting, again today.
> View attachment 51898


Would it be possible to get a more complete view of the vest? It appears to be quite a handsome garment.


----------



## carrda04

Fading Fast said:


> Thank you, I'm so close to buying it. It checks all my boxes, but my two similar coats (which don't quite check all the boxes I want, but are very nice) don't get enough wear as it is, so I'm having trouble justifying purchasing a third similar coat just because it is closer to my ideal herringbone overcoat. And, yes, I recognize this is possibly the smallest problem in the world.


Yes, this coast really checks all the boxes I've been looking for, other than I'm concerned it may not be warm enough for Minnesota winters. I saw in the Q&A it's 550 grams/meter. I think that's fairly common in what people today consider "heavier" topcoats, but I get gun-shy when it comes to weight I can't feel. Wonder if she'd perform for a 10 minute walk over a tweed sportcoat in -20 windchill...


----------



## carrda04

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.
> View attachment 51847
> View attachment 51848


Love the chinos, especially with that tweed. What company?


----------



## Fading Fast

carrda04 said:


> Yes, this coast really checks all the boxes I've been looking for, other than I'm concerned it may not be warm enough for Minnesota winters. I saw in the Q&A it's 550 grams/meter. I think that's fairly common in what people today consider "heavier" topcoats, but I get gun-shy when it comes to weight I can't feel. Wonder if she'd perform for a 10 minute walk over a tweed sportcoat in -20 windchill...


I'll give you my humble opinion when it comes. But in NYC, our worst windchills are usual in the minus single digits and that only happens for a few days every other year or so.


----------



## DCR

Winter has arrived to New England it appears as it was below freezing when I left the house this morning. Conveniently enough I trudged the winter tailored wear and knits up from the cedar closet over the weekend. This has to be my favorite season for menswear, seeing all the heavy tweeds, flannels and cardigans is like being reunited with old friends.

On that note today marks the inaugural outing for this cardigan my wife purchased for my last birthday. Quite toasty.

Cardigan: Cordings
Shirt: BB
Tie: Polo
Trousers: Andover shop Gene fit
Belt and Shoes: AE Manistee and MacNeils respectively.


----------



## FiscalDean

DCR said:


> Winter has arrived to New England it appears as it was below freezing when I left the house this morning. Conveniently enough I trudged the winter tailored wear and knits up from the cedar closet over the weekend. This has to be my favorite season for menswear, seeing all the heavy tweeds, flannels and cardigans is like being reunited with old friends.
> 
> On that note today marks the inaugural outing for this cardigan my wife purchased for my last birthday. Quite toasty.
> 
> Cardigan: Cordings
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Polo
> Trousers: Andover shop Gene fit
> Belt and Shoes: AE Manistee and MacNeils respectively.
> View attachment 51948
> View attachment 51949
> View attachment 51950


I really like the socks, who is the maker?


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Winter has arrived to New England it appears as it was below freezing when I left the house this morning. Conveniently enough I trudged the winter tailored wear and knits up from the cedar closet over the weekend. This has to be my favorite season for menswear, seeing all the heavy tweeds, flannels and cardigans is like being reunited with old friends.
> 
> On that note today marks the inaugural outing for this cardigan my wife purchased for my last birthday. Quite toasty.
> 
> Cardigan: Cordings
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Polo
> Trousers: Andover shop Gene fit
> Belt and Shoes: AE Manistee and MacNeils respectively.
> View attachment 51948
> View attachment 51949
> View attachment 51950


Love the cardigan and love the fit as it's neither too big nor too skinny. It's exactly how I like my sweaters to fit. Enjoy it, your wife chose well. The outfit looks great overall too. I'm jealous of your cedar closet. We put cedar blocks from the Container store in our closets, but (understatement alert) it's note quite the same thing.


----------



## DCR

FiscalDean said:


> I really like the socks, who is the maker?


Thank you, dapper classics who I believe is currently offering 30% off. Mi-USA and they aren't joking when they say "over the calf", they literally come up to the base of my knee.



Fading Fast said:


> Love the cardigan and love the fit as it's neither too big nor too skinny. It's exactly how I like my sweaters to fit. Enjoy it, your wife chose well. The outfit looks great overall too. I'm jealous of your cedar closet. We put cedar blocks from the Container store in our closets, but (understatement alert) it's note quite the same thing.


Thanks, I'm pleased with it also. As to the cedar closet that was a nice perk of the house, it's walk in sized so it hold everything we need to shelter from the moths.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Winter has arrived to New England it appears as it was below freezing when I left the house this morning. Conveniently enough I trudged the winter tailored wear and knits up from the cedar closet over the weekend. This has to be my favorite season for menswear, seeing all the heavy tweeds, flannels and cardigans is like being reunited with old friends.
> 
> On that note today marks the inaugural outing for this cardigan my wife purchased for my last birthday. Quite toasty.
> 
> Cardigan: Cordings
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Polo
> Trousers: Andover shop Gene fit
> Belt and Shoes: AE Manistee and MacNeils respectively.
> View attachment 51948
> View attachment 51949
> View attachment 51950


That cardigan is sweet. I've got a very similar one from Orvis. Which I could say it was from Cordings; one of my favorite London shops.


----------



## Flairball

Shooting again, today. This time I was out rough shooting with a mate from Scotland. My two spaniels and his Lab accounted for 5 brace of pheasant.

BT tattersall, Farlow's jumper, Fort and Stone tie, Barbour tweed vest, Must sporting breeks, Garland shooting socks, Meindl boots.

**not shown, two field bred English Springer Spaniels, and a B Rizzini 20g Artemis.


----------



## Flairball

No shooting, today, but I have decided to try something different. I wondered what would happen if I went ivy style, but replaced the chinos with a kilt. So,...

Up top; tattersall, FT tie, LLB jumper, and a J Press 3/2 roll HT SC. Pretty ivy, right?

down the bottom; replaced the chinos with an 8 yard Mackintosh hunting tartan kilt, khaki coloured shooting socks, and LLB boots.


----------



## DCR

I'm jealous of your tattersall collection. It seems good ones are harder to find.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> I'm jealous of your tattersall collection. It seems good ones are harder to find.


When I find them I scoop them right up. I also tend to be pretty hard on my shirts, so I like to keep a steady supply. Many times I have been wearing a tattersall in an urban setting and noticed a blood stain on the cuff. I now try to keep casual, and field tattersalls separated.


----------



## DCR

However, speaking of tattersalls...

Sportcoat: vintage BB Shetland (possibly bullet-proof)
Shirt: J.Press
Tie: BB (just realized I forgot the tie bar)
Trousers: Hickey Freeman (flat front, cuffed, no break baby)
Belt and Shoes: AE mink suede and Alden for Peale & Co.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> However, speaking of tattersalls...
> 
> Sportcoat: vintage BB Shetland (possibly bullet-proof)
> Shirt: J.Press
> Tie: BB (just realized I forgot the tie bar)
> Trousers: Hickey Freeman (flat front, cuffed, no break baby)
> Belt and Shoes: AE mink suede and Alden for Peale & Co.
> View attachment 51976
> View attachment 51977
> View attachment 51978
> View attachment 51979


That's the way forward.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> However, speaking of tattersalls...
> 
> Sportcoat: vintage BB Shetland (possibly bullet-proof)
> Shirt: J.Press
> Tie: BB (just realized I forgot the tie bar)
> Trousers: Hickey Freeman (flat front, cuffed, no break baby)
> Belt and Shoes: AE mink suede and Alden for Peale & Co.
> View attachment 51976
> View attachment 51977
> View attachment 51978
> View attachment 51979


The tattersall looks awesome with that sport coat.

I believe we've chatted about the sport coat before as we both own the same one and, yes, I'd bet it could stop, at least, a small caliber bullet.

Nice trousers-socks-shoes combo too.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> The tattersall looks awesome with that sport coat.
> 
> I believe we've chatted about the sport coat before as we both own the same one and, yes, I'd bet it could stop, at least, a small caliber bullet.
> 
> Nice trousers-socks-shoes combo too.


Thank you and yes I believe that same coat is featured in your profile pic. I wish I could remember where I picked up the socks but it was either Brooks or Andover Shop (I'm a sucker for a good argyle).


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> No shooting, today, but I have decided to try something different. I wondered what would happen if I went ivy style, but replaced the chinos with a kilt. So,...
> 
> Up top; tattersall, FT tie, LLB jumper, and a J Press 3/2 roll HT SC. Pretty ivy, right?
> 
> down the bottom; replaced the chinos with an 8 yard Mackintosh hunting tartan kilt, khaki coloured shooting socks, and LLB boots.
> View attachment 51975


You are looking pretty darned sharp! However, may I ask about the 3R2 sack jacket you are wearing...was the jacket made specifically for wear with a kilt? I ask because the waist hem on the jacket looks to be significantly abbreviating the depth of the jackets pockets. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> You are looking pretty darned sharp! However, may I ask about the 3R2 sack jacket you are wearing...was the jacket made specifically for wear with a kilt? I ask because the waist hem on the jacket looks to be significantly abbreviating the depth of the jackets pockets. :icon_scratch:


It was tailored to fit with a kilt.


----------



## DCR

For tonight's virtual company holiday party I brought out my traditional festive rig. Shame that I only get to wear this a few times a yr and now one of those times is via Zoom.

Jacket: e-thrifted vintage Pendleton
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
Watch: Movado
Trousers: vintage Chaps miCanada
Hose: English maker via the Andover Shop
Shoes: AE McAllisters in Merlot


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> For tonight's virtual company holiday party I brought out my traditional festive rig. Shame that I only get to wear this a few times a yr and now one of those times is via Zoom.
> 
> Jacket: e-thrifted vintage Pendleton
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
> Watch: Movado
> Trousers: vintage Chaps miCanada
> Hose: English maker via the Andover Shop
> Shoes: AE McAllisters in Merlot
> View attachment 52051
> View attachment 52052
> View attachment 52053
> View attachment 52054
> View attachment 52055
> View attachment 52056


Very nice. That jacket is terrific.


----------



## never behind

A nice fall day. Good change of pace from the winter weather!

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Shetland: O'Connell's
Moleskins: O'Connell's
Longwings: Cheaney


----------



## August West

never behind said:


> A nice fall day. Good change of pace from the winter weather!
> 
> OCBD: Proper Cloth
> Shetland: O'Connell's
> Moleskins: O'Connell's
> Longwings: Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 52062


Classic pieces, nicely done. I'm curious if you had the moleskins tailored at all (aside from hem)? The fit, particularly in the upper thigh appears slimmer than what I would expect from O'Connell's.


----------



## never behind

August West said:


> Classic pieces, nicely done. I'm curious if you had the moleskins tailored at all (aside from hem)? The fit, particularly in the upper thigh appears slimmer than what I would expect from O'Connell's.


I had the waist and seat take in some but nothing in the upper thigh or leg. It is possible it's the camera angle. It's a full cut and same as my other O'Connell's trousers. PM me if you'd like any measurements; I'd be more than happy to oblige.


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connells (Hardwick)
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Trousers - Kent Wang
Shoes - AE Kenilworth


----------



## never behind

Ran to the tailor today to get my new eBay cords (in background) altered. After the 50s last week, feels chilly today!

OCBD: Ratio
Shetland: O'Connell's
Moleskins: Dapper Classics


----------



## Patrick06790

Had a Zoom memorial service Saturday. Dusted off a blazer and wore a white shirt, dark tie. With the exception of the deceased's daughter, who was wearing a simple black dress, everyone else on camera looked like they just got back from bowling.


----------



## Flairball

Mostly Browns and Blues, today. Broke out the Donegal tweed trousers, and the Rhinos.

Barbour boots, Donegal tweed trousers, BT tattersall, Orvis moleskin waistcoat, FT tie, Hoggs tweed coat, cheapo BPS felt hat.

Not shown, leather braided braces, and Hallison socks.


----------



## DCR

Sportcoat: Southwick
Shirt,Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: Hertling
Shoes: AE Park Aves


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Sportcoat: Southwick
> Shirt,Tie & Bar: BB
> Trousers: Hertling
> Shoes: AE Park Aves
> View attachment 52200
> View attachment 52202
> View attachment 52203
> View attachment 52204


That is a beautiful tweed.


----------



## Gimlet321

DCR said:


> Sportcoat: Southwick
> Shirt,Tie & Bar: BB
> Trousers: Hertling
> Shoes: AE Park Aves
> View attachment 52200
> View attachment 52202
> View attachment 52203
> View attachment 52204





DCR said:


> Sportcoat: Southwick
> Shirt,Tie & Bar: BB
> Trousers: Hertling
> Shoes: AE Park Aves
> View attachment 52200
> View attachment 52202
> View attachment 52203
> View attachment 52204


Great Choice on the NATO strap.


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Sportcoat: Southwick
> Shirt,Tie & Bar: BB
> Trousers: Hertling
> Shoes: AE Park Aves
> View attachment 52200
> View attachment 52202
> View attachment 52203
> View attachment 52204


I really like that jacket!


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> That is a beautiful tweed.





never behind said:


> I really like that jacket!


Thank you both



Gimlet321 said:


> Great Choice on the NATO strap.


Thanks, it has elicited a few compliments from those familiar with the Bond cannon


----------



## DCR

Chilly today and with a client review this evening followed by Lodge later on I opted for a three piece. This suit is one of three I commissioned through Southwick's MTO program. My attempt to replicate the BB no.1 sack suit consists of a Douglas jacket, waistcoat with lapels and high rise, flat front and cuffed trousers with brace buttons and no belt loops. Fabric is a winter weight flannel navy chalk stripe.

Suit: Southwick
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Cufflinks: BB
Braces: Chipp
Hose: Andover shop (English)
Shoes: AE for BB Park Avenues


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Chilly today and with a client review this evening followed by Lodge later on I opted for a three piece. This suit is one of three I commissioned through Southwick's MTO program. My attempt to replicate the BB no.1 sack suit consists of a Douglas jacket, waistcoat with lapels and high rise, flat front and cuffed trousers with brace buttons and no belt loops. Fabric is a winter weight flannel navy chalk stripe.
> 
> Suit: Southwick
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Cufflinks: BB
> Braces: Chipp
> Hose: Andover shop (English)
> Shoes: AE for BB Park Avenues
> View attachment 52237
> View attachment 52238
> View attachment 52239
> View attachment 52240


Man is that a handsome suit. I love a heavy flannel and chalk strip is perfect for it. Nice MTM choice.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Chilly today and with a client review this evening followed by Lodge later on I opted for a three piece. This suit is one of three I commissioned through Southwick's MTO program. My attempt to replicate the BB no.1 sack suit consists of a Douglas jacket, waistcoat with lapels and high rise, flat front and cuffed trousers with brace buttons and no belt loops. Fabric is a winter weight flannel navy chalk stripe.
> 
> Suit: Southwick
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Cufflinks: BB
> Braces: Chipp
> Hose: Andover shop (English)
> Shoes: AE for BB Park Avenues
> View attachment 52237
> View attachment 52238
> View attachment 52239
> View attachment 52240


Once again you are killing it. That suit looks comfy. Now that I have lost quite a bit of weight I am considering a double breasted chailk stripe suit. I think I owe myself a tweed suit, first, however.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig. Simple and non-serious.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> Once again you are killing it. That suit looks comfy. Now that I have lost quite a bit of weight I am considering a double breasted chailk stripe suit. I think I owe myself a tweed suit, first, however.


Thank you. I would like to have a tweed suit done up as well. Who are you considering having make it? Andover shop has some very nice bolts of tweed cloth but I'm not sure who is doing their MTM now that Southwick is gone. I assume Hickey Freeman will do it but unsure how closely they are able to replicate Southwick's Douglas pattern.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> Today's rig. Simple and non-serious.
> View attachment 52250
> View attachment 52251


Nice, you look ready for the impending Nor'Easter


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Thank you. I would like to have a tweed suit done up as well. Who are you considering having make it? Andover shop has some very nice bolts of tweed cloth but I'm not sure who is doing their MTM now that Southwick is gone. I assume Hickey Freeman will do it but unsure how closely they are able to replicate Southwick's Douglas pattern.


Sadly I don't have the pocket change to have one made up for me. It'll have to be off the peg. Fortunately I have a good tailor. Brook Taverner has a tweed suit I really like.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Nice, you look ready for the impending Nor'Easter


Bring it on. Easy for me to say. I'll be at work for the entire storm (work 24hr shifts), so my wife will be tasked with the shoveling. Hehehe...


----------



## Flairball

Another cold day, here. Decided to spread out around the colour wheel a bit, today.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## never behind

I trekked the office today, a good day to break out the tweed given the temperatures. The trousers were a recent eBay find, and they are tapered fairly aggressively. I am not 100% sure if the fit flatters me or not. But they are nice (and warm).

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Jacket: J Press
Trousers: Hertling
Chukkas: Herring


----------



## Flairball

The cold today requires layered knitwear, and utilitarian footwear.


----------



## Flairball

Flairball said:


> The cold today requires layered knitwear, and utilitarian footwear.
> View attachment 52406
> View attachment 52407
> View attachment 52408
> View attachment 52406
> View attachment 52407
> View attachment 52408


It's so cold outside that I put on everything twice. (dont know why double pics)


----------



## never behind

Not sure if Aran sweaters are trad but here we go.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Aran: J Press
Flannels: O'Connell's


----------



## Flairball

Off to the club to break some clays.


----------



## DCR

Still pretty cold and snowy after the recent storm so it felt like a shetland kind of day.

Sweater: O'Connells
OCBD: Southwick
Khakis: Bills
Shoes: AE Oakmont


----------



## Flairball

Rocking the cranberry cords, today.

....and the derby.


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Still pretty cold and snowy after the recent storm so it felt like a shetland kind of day.
> 
> Sweater: O'Connells
> OCBD: Southwick
> Khakis: Bills
> Shoes: AE Oakmont
> View attachment 52485
> View attachment 52486
> View attachment 52487


 Very nice. What color is that Shetland?


----------



## Patrick06790

Flairball is on a roll.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> The cold today requires layered knitwear, and utilitarian footwear.
> View attachment 52406
> View attachment 52407
> View attachment 52408
> View attachment 52406
> View attachment 52407
> View attachment 52408


----------



## fred johnson

I really love that coat! will you please identify it and possibly post a full shot of it.


----------



## DCR

never behind said:


> Very nice. What color is that Shetland?


Thank you. Blue Danube. 
O'Connell's Scottish Shetland Wool Sweater - Blue Danube - Men's Clothing, Traditional Natural shouldered clothing, preppy apparel (oconnellsclothing.com)


----------



## DCR

Texture Tuesday apparently; tweed, challis, flannel and suede.

Jacket & Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Trousers: Hertling
Shoes: Alden for BB
Coat: Burberry


----------



## never behind

Picked up my new (to me) cords at the tailor. Comfy and warm!

Any ideas on the color? The eBay listing had "tan" but this seems more "wheat" or maybe "corn"?


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> I really love that coat! will you please identify it and possibly post a full shot of it.


Hi Fred. The coat is made by Hoggs of Fife. The outer is a wool blend. Very tough, and warm. I don't remember the name of that particular tweed, but I do know it has been discontinued by Hoggs. I'll try to get you a good pic when I have a chance.


----------



## never behind

At home with no place to go but Christmas came early as a Shaggy Dog Shetland I got off eBay arrived today. My first one. Quite a bit different than the O'Connell's/Bahle's Shetlands I own. It does make me appreciate the numerical sizing of O'Connell's. This one has some really long arms; thanks goodness for the turn back cuffs.


----------



## DCR

Last fit for a week as I'm off the clock till after New Years. Merry Christmas to all and a happy, healthy and prosperous 2021 (thank God)!

Jacket & Shirt: BB
Tie: Lands End
Trousers: Chaps 
Shoes: AE for Polo


----------



## never behind

I'm wearing a couple of new pieces today. Cold enough to break out the pea coat, too!


----------



## Dave

Not the most trad ensemble, but I did at least want to show off the new Shetland and boots.

















Leather flight jacket: Cockpit USA
Shetland: J. Press Shaggy Dog
OCBD: Polo
Shotshell belt (not visible): Orvis
Jeans: Levi's 501 (Cone Mills USA-made edition)
Boots: Lucchese Corbin


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Fading Fast

Ensiferous said:


>


Spot on classic outfit very well done.

I believe I've offered to take that insanely perfect sport coat (if it happens to be a 40L) off your hands before, if you are tired of it.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


>


Love those JP trousers! I was very temped the other day but settled on a new fine striped broadcloth shirt & tie instead.


----------



## katch

Fading Fast said:


> Spot on classic outfit very well done.
> 
> I believe I've offered to take that insanely perfect sport coat (if it happens to be a 40L) off your hands before, if you are tired of it.


Just yesterday, I had a very similar jacket delivered. Glad to see how good it can look!!


----------



## Fading Fast

katch said:


> Just yesterday, I had a very similar jacket delivered. Glad to see how good it can look!!


Only if you'd like, it would be great to hear some details - brand, etc. - and see pictures of it.

But either way, enjoy it and wear it in good health.


----------



## katch

Fading Fast said:


> Only if you'd like, it would be great to hear some details - brand, etc. - and see pictures of it.
> 
> But either way, enjoy it and wear it in good health.


ethrift -$20+ delivery. Fit's perfect. I won't tell you that it's a size 40L.


----------



## Fading Fast

katch said:


> ethrift -$20+ delivery. Fit's perfect. I won't tell you that it's a size 40L.
> 
> View attachment 52879
> View attachment 52880
> View attachment 52881
> View attachment 52882
> View attachment 52883


I love it, beautiful sport coat and a great price. If you send it to me, I'll examine it more closely and then (fingers crossed off screen) send it back. Kidding aside, that's an outstanding classic - enjoy. Very jealous of the center hook vent. Thank you for posting the pics.


----------



## fred johnson

Kinda shows you what was available all across the country once upon a time..


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks FF, fred, and Katch.


----------



## fred johnson

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks FF, fred, and Katch.


Nice E, I like the way you work with jackets and cords; something I have never been comfortable doing. Maybe I will give it a try soon.


----------



## Mike B

Not the most original outfit but because it's so close to what Ensiferous has been posting lately I couldn't help myself...


----------



## eagle2250

Mike B said:


> Not the most original outfit but because it's so close to what Ensiferous has been posting lately I couldn't help myself...


The wife, a Wolverine in hiding, really likes your maize and blue tie and I, a long ago Nittany Lion, will grudgingly admit that the tie works well with the navy blazer and those cords. Nicely done, sir!


----------



## DCR

Ensiferous said:


> Thanks FF, fred, and Katch.


This fair isle is outstanding.


----------



## DCR

Happy New Years Gentleman, a return to the office after the holidays deserved a suit I felt.

Suit: Southwick for Hunt Club Clothiers
Shirt, Tie and Tie Bar: Brooks Brothers
Hose: Dapper Classics wool OTC
Shoes and Belt: AE merlot McAllisters


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
shirt - BB
sweater - LLB
trousers - PRL (GI fit)
coat - PRL 30 years old treated canvas Ralph's copy of a Barbour


----------



## Flairball

Had a little trouble posting. Lots of blue and brown. Today I am "in the office" so it's Blue bdu's and gray polo. Here is yesterday's rig.


----------



## Ensiferous

^To echo Patrick's previous comment, Flairball is indeed on a roll.


----------



## Flairball

fred johnson said:


> I really love that coat! will you please identify it and possibly post a full shot of it.


Sorry for the extremely slow reply.


----------



## Ensiferous

Thanks DCR, I am typically not a fan of Fair Isles at all, but that one is muted enough for my preferences.


----------



## DCR

Chilly day, availed myself of a shetland

Sweater: O'Connells
OCBD: BB
Trousers: Andover Shop
Belt & Shoes: AE


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Sorry for the extremely slow reply.
> View attachment 53037


That oat is every bit as great as I thought it would be. Wear it in good health and thanks for the picture!


----------



## never behind

Rare trip to the office today.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Flannels: O'Connell's
Blazer: J Press
Shoes: Cheaney
Overcoat: O'Connell's
Scarf: @TweedyDon


----------



## Flairball

beautiful day here in Boston, today. Dressed a little lighter. Tattersall, shawl collar fair isle pull over, chinos, and boots. Tossed on a brugandy fleece gilet as a top layer (Not shown).








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DCR

Jacket, Shirt & Trousers: BB
Tie: Robert Talbott
Hose: Andover Shop
Shoes: AE


----------



## Flairball

Another day of something different. Game shooting, today. That means tweeds. Due to the Covid situation I had to cancel my 2020 shooting trip to England. Thankfully I've got some like minded friends here who appreciate tradition and tweed.


----------



## Cassadine

DCR said:


> Jacket, Shirt & Trousers: BB
> Tie: Robert Talbott
> Hose: Andover Shop
> Shoes: AE
> View attachment 53132
> View attachment 53133
> View attachment 53134


Nice ensemble. Great tie!. I love Talbott's ties; they tie a nice thick, meaty knot.


----------



## Flairball

Tartan sport coat, today. To be honest, this was the first time I've worn this SC, and once I pulled it out of the closet I wasn't really sure what to do with it. As I put this rig together I thought it looked a little bland and pedestrian as it hung on the closet door, but once I put it on it came to life. The jacket is a bit big, as I've lost a lot of weight. Hopefully my tailor can work some magic on it.


----------



## Flairball

Cold one, today. Hopefully this old gilet keeps me warm enough at the skeet club.


----------



## Flairball

Cold day means layers. Today's layers, colours and textures.


----------



## DCR

Nice sport coat Flair, details on it?


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Nice sport coat Flair, details on it?


It's a Yorkshire tweed I picked up ffom Brook Taverner a couple years ago. I can't remember what the name of the tweed is, but they've got a lot of nice tweeds. They also seem to be having a rather nice sale, at the moment. Their shipping is free if you spend over $100, and very quick.

Samuel Windsor has quite a few nice tweeds, too. At least they appear to be nice. I've yet to buy one. They,too, are having a sale. I may buy one of their tweed topcoats.


----------



## DCR

Nothing new in this rig, just keeping the traffic up

Jacket & Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Trousers: Hertling
Belt and Shoes: AE


----------



## Flairball

Pretty nice weather here, today. Seasonal, but nice. I went somewhat casual, today. No SC, just my topcoat as outerwear, and a waistcoat. Broke out the new hat, and new cravat, too.








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Flairball said:


> Tartan sport coat, today. To be honest, this was the first time I've worn this SC, and once I pulled it out of the closet I wasn't really sure what to do with it. As I put this rig together I thought it looked a little bland and pedestrian as it hung on the closet door, but once I put it on it came to life. The jacket is a bit big, as I've lost a lot of weight. Hopefully my tailor can work some magic on it.
> View attachment 53207
> View attachment 53208


My hat is off to you for that outfit. Circa 1967 my favorite cousin gave me a beautiful ascot she bought in London. I loved it but lacked the confidence to wear it.


----------



## Flairball

Pink and green, today.


----------



## Flairball

Turning back time, today, with a then and now pic in the same rig.


----------



## FLMike

DCR said:


> Nothing new in this rig, just keeping the traffic up
> 
> Jacket & Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Trousers: Hertling
> Belt and Shoes: AE
> View attachment 53330


Sorry, I don't get why you'd wear a mask for a selfie. Makes no sense to me. Are you worried about passing germs to yourself?


----------



## DCR

FLMike said:


> Sorry, I don't get why you'd wear a mask for a selfie. Makes no sense to me. Are you worried about passing germs to yourself?


It's required in my office.


----------



## Patrick06790

Flairball --

There seems to be less of you. I have dropped about 20 pounds myself. Targeted fasting. I eat between 4 p.m. and 8 p.m., and no bread or pasta. 

After the first two weeks I stopped dreaming about buttered toast.


----------



## fred johnson

Fairball
Loved the coat so much I went to their website, I was amazed to see how affordable these type of coats are. I ordered one from Walker & Hawkes for less than half the price of a Barbour which came today. An excellent value, thanks for the inspiration.
View attachment 53037

[/QUOTE]


----------



## fred johnson

Works really well,
View attachment 53465
View attachment 53466

[/QUOTE]


----------



## DCR

Jacket & Shirt: BB
Tie: Lands End
Belt & Shoes: AE
Trousers: Chaps


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

DCR said:


> Jacket & Shirt: BB
> Tie: Lands End
> Belt & Shoes: AE
> Trousers: Chaps
> View attachment 53629
> View attachment 53630
> View attachment 53631
> View attachment 53632


Nice socks!


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> Flairball --
> 
> There seems to be less of you. I have dropped about 20 pounds myself. Targeted fasting. I eat between 4 p.m. and 8 p.m., and no bread or pasta.
> 
> After the first two weeks I stopped dreaming about buttered toast.


There is a lot less of me. Real (good, fun) life caught up with me, and it was time to make some changes. I was struggling to manage my diabetes (T2), so I made some dietary changes. I have gone low carb, and the weight is shedding. It's not been terribly difficult, mostly because I like to cook and it's allowed me a new cooking challenge. like yourself, I've also adopted an eating window. I only eat one (prepared) meal a day. Now it's bullet proof coffee for breakfast, a handful of nuts or some other small snack between 1-2, and then a proper dinner In the evening. Nothing after 8pm. Fortunately I found a nice low carb beer which I can enjoy on occasion.

Thanks for noticing. Glad you are well,

...and Happy New Year.


----------



## Flairball

FLMike said:


> Sorry, I don't get why you'd wear a mask for a selfie. Makes no sense to me. Are you worried about passing germs to yourself?


There are so many different, interesting, and fun masks available that one could (maybe should) have a collection with which to coordinate with their rig each day. We should consider them less PPE, and more an accessory, should we not?


----------



## Patrick06790

^ Well done Flairball.


----------



## DCR

Watched an episode of All Creatures Great and Small last night as was inspired.

Vest: Michael Ross
Sportcoat and Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Trousers: Hickey Freeman
Shoes & belt: AE
Hose: Andover Shop


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Watched an episode of All Creatures Great and Small last night as was inspired.
> 
> Vest: Michael Ross
> Sportcoat and Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Trousers: Hickey Freeman
> Shoes & belt: AE
> Hose: Andover Shop
> View attachment 53704
> View attachment 53705
> View attachment 53706
> View attachment 53707


Outstanding outfit and an incredible Fair Isle - really nicely done. And the echo of the Fair Isle in the socks is advanced-placement work.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> Outstanding outfit and an incredible Fair Isle - really nicely done. And the echo of the Fair Isle in the socks is advanced-placement work.


Thank you kindly, I bought that sweater after you highlighted it in the other thread last year.


----------



## Ensiferous

DCR said:


> Watched an episode of All Creatures Great and Small last night as was inspired.












:icon_hailthee:


----------



## Flairball

Really cold, today, so it's layered knitwear, tartan tie in advance of Burns night, and my blutchers. Topped it all off with my brown topcoat


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig, as I head out in to the snow to do errands.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Today's rig, as I head out in to the snow to do errands.
> View attachment 53936
> View attachment 53937


Love the coat!


----------



## Flairball

Another snowy day. Errands, dog walking and reading are all I have planned.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Another snowy day. Errands, dog walking and reading are all I have planned.
> View attachment 53981
> View attachment 53982


Love the combination of colors, tones and textures, well done my friend!


----------



## heyberto

Flairball said:


> Turning back time, today, with a then and now pic in the same rig.
> View attachment 53501
> View attachment 53502
> View attachment 53503


These are great! Can you please tell us about the jackets?


----------



## Flairball

heyberto said:


> These are great! Can you please tell us about the jackets?


Glad you like it.

I'm afraid I don't have much info about that jacket. It is a very heavy Harris Tweed, and obviously it is a patch pocket 3 button, but I don't know anything else. It does not have any indication of the maker, or any labels other than the HT orb in side.

I do a lot of thrifting, and this was a thrift score. Sorry I haven't got more info for you.


----------



## heyberto

Flairball said:


> Glad you like it.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have much info about that jacket. It is a very heavy Harris Tweed, and obviously it is a patch pocket 3 button, but I don't know anything else. It does not have any indication of the maker, or any labels other than the HT orb in side.
> 
> I do a lot of thrifting, and this was a thrift score. Sorry I haven't got more info for you.


Very nice. I always keep any eye out for HT while thrifting but have yet to find one.


----------



## Tweedlover

heyberto said:


> Very nice. I always keep any eye out for HT while thrifting but have yet to find one.


Never found a Harris tweed thrifting either. Bought my only one from eBay. Only time I've bought vintage from them. Was in nearly new condition though style appeared to be from the 60's.


----------



## fred johnson

Today, all Bean:
sweater made in Ireland, Shetland with all the correct details; when bean was good it was very good!
Bean boots, socks, country cords and OCBD. Now that I think about it, the down parka is also Bean.


----------



## never behind

I think @fred johnson and I dressed exactly the same today! I bought a couple of pieces from the O'Connell's sale recently. New Shetland and pair of cords.


----------



## Flairball

Posting yesterday's casual rig. Today I shall not bore you with the very unexciting uniform I am forced to tolerate.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball said:


> Posting yesterday's casual rig. Today I shall not bore you with the very unexciting uniform I am forced to tolerate.
> View attachment 54221
> View attachment 54222


That's a very cool Blackwatch cardigan or vest.


----------



## katch

@never behind - great sweater!!


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Posting yesterday's casual rig. Today I shall not bore you with the very unexciting uniform I am forced to tolerate.
> View attachment 54221
> View attachment 54222


Love the "at home" with slippers rig.


----------



## fred johnson

Flairball said:


> Posting yesterday's casual rig. Today I shall not bore you with the very unexciting uniform I am forced to tolerate.
> View attachment 54221
> View attachment 54222


I , for one, have a great deal of respect for that uniform and what it represents.


----------



## DCR

never behind said:


> I think @fred johnson and I dressed exactly the same today! I bought a couple of pieces from the O'Connell's sale recently. New Shetland and pair of cords.
> 
> View attachment 54210
> 
> View attachment 54212


Looks good. Blue Danube Shetland?


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Looks good. Blue Danube Shetland?


Yes, after you posted a picture of yours late last year, I had to get it. I love the color!


----------



## Flairball

It warmed up nicely here, today. No outer wear covering everything up. Just tweed and moleskin on a sunny day.


----------



## Gimlet321

Flairball said:


> Today's rig, as I head out in to the snow to do errands.
> View attachment 53936
> View attachment 53937


101st Infantry.


----------



## Flairball

Gimlet321 said:


> 101st Infantry.


The lapel pin is from the 101st. Sadly, at the time I did not know that. I was a Coastie, as was my grandfather. I found this amongst a bunch of his CG memorabilia which was left to me. Bearing the "Semper Paratus" motto, which is of course the CG motto, I assumed it to be an obscure CG pin. I found out that evening that it was actually the 101st, so I have retired it with much of the other memorabilia. Too bad, it's quite a nice design.


----------



## Flairball

Another tweed kind of day.


----------



## DCR

deets on the tattersall?


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> deets on the tattersall?


Brook Taverner. I believe they're having a pretty good sale, right now, too.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> Brook Taverner. I believe they're having a pretty good sale, right now, too.


Thanks, they have a lot of nice colorways. How have yours held up thus far?


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Thanks, they have a lot of nice colorways. How have yours held up thus far?


I've only started wearing BT tattersalls about 6 months ago. So far they are holding up as good as any other. What they do have is really soft, comfortable shirting material. I'll buy from them again when I need to add more shirts.


----------



## Patrick06790

https://imageshack.com/i/pokorNx2j]

LL Bean heavy duty sweatshirt, lined LL Bean jeans that keep falling down because I lost 20 pounds, Darn Tough socks because my living room sits on a concrete slab and the front door has shifted, rendering the weather stripping null and void. This makes for a cold floor.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/pokorNx2j]
> 
> LL Bean heavy duty sweatshirt, lined LL Bean jeans that keep falling down because I lost 20 pounds, Darn Tough socks because my living room sits on a concrete slab and the front door has shifted, rendering the weather stripping null and void. This makes for a cold floor.


That expression on your face is exactly how I feel today, going into the second half of a 48 hour shift.

Looking good. I'd say that in the greater scheme of things, that's quite a"Trad" coffee mug you've got there.


----------



## fred johnson

Patrick06790 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/pokorNx2j]
> 
> LL Bean heavy duty sweatshirt, lined LL Bean jeans that keep falling down because I lost 20 pounds, Darn Tough socks because my living room sits on a concrete slab and the front door has shifted, rendering the weather stripping null and void. This makes for a cold floor.


Also in CT I feel your pain


----------



## Flairball

Time to wake up this sleepy thread. Debut of the new LLB duffel coat.


----------



## Patrick06790

New issue of Modern Reporter

https://imageshack.com/i/pnvaX8p0j]


----------



## Patrick06790

https://imageshack.com/i/pnydKJxMj]


----------



## eagle2250

Patrick06790 said:


> New issue of Modern Reporter
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/pnvaX8p0j]


Thinking about fishing, I'll bet? LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Everything...no power!


----------



## fred johnson

Sorry..


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

fred johnson said:


> Sorry..


Bean five pocket cords, Woolrich socks, Bean Boots mocs, an ancient forest green turtleneck, a down jacket, and a ragg watch cap, a real style statement.


----------



## Flairball

Going with a bright motif, today. It will all be encapsulated in my duffel coat when it's time to head out for my errands.


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Bean five pocket cords, Woolrich socks, Bean Boots mocs, an ancient forest green turtleneck, a down jacket, and a ragg watch cap, a real style statement.


Stay warm and safe. You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Stay warm and safe. You and yours are in our thoughts and prayers.


The power came back on between 2 and 3 am. Let's hope it stays on! Thanks so much.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.


----------



## Fading Fast

Flairball said:


> Today's rig.
> View attachment 54743
> View attachment 54744


Really nice. Love the yellow sweater with the grey trousers and cordovan shoes. Well done.


----------



## Patrick06790

https://imageshack.com/i/poLTWoVbj]


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/poLTWoVbj]


I am beginning g to think it may be time to violate some Covid travel protocols and go to Connecticut for an intervention. I guess I'll bring the scotch.


----------



## Patrick06790

Careful or you'll wind up on the cover of Modern Reporter


----------



## Flairball

Wow! It's like ground hog day around here; me posting my rig, and Patrick posting his,.....well.

Decide to bust out the BS sweater, today.


----------



## eagle2250

Chillier temps this day are allowing me a chance to wear my new BB Merino wool zip cardigan, I took delivery of a couple of weeks back.

Truth be known, a high temp of 66 degrees is a bit warm for the garment, but dammit I'm gonna wear it! LOL. .


----------



## J. Aubrey

eagle2250 said:


> Truth be known, a high temp of 86 degrees is a bit warm for the garment, but dammit I'm gonna wear it! LOL. .


I altered your comment to the "Texas" version...


----------



## never behind

I'll try to break up the flairball/Patrick duopoly.

Tattersall: Proper Cloth
Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
Cords: Orvis
Mocs: Rancourt


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> I'll try to break up the flairball/Patrick duopoly.
> 
> Tattersall: Proper Cloth
> Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
> Cords: Orvis
> Mocs: Rancourt
> 
> View attachment 54788
> 
> View attachment 54789
> View attachment 54790


Nice, comfortable looking and Ivy classic (and it matches your carpet to boot).


----------



## Flairball

never behind said:


> I'll try to break up the flairball/Patrick duopoly.
> 
> Tattersall: Proper Cloth
> Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
> Cords: Orvis
> Mocs: Rancourt
> 
> View attachment 54788
> 
> View attachment 54789
> View attachment 54790


Outstanding colour selections.


----------



## Eligius

I spent yesterday digging out of the snow and ice when we finally had a thaw.

Shetland from Jamieson's. Coat from Dubarry. With non-descript blue jeans.


----------



## DCR

Back from a week in sunny Florida. Traded my tank tops and flip flops for tweed and flannel sadly.

Sportcoat: BB
Shirt: J.Press
Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: Hickey Freeman
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## Tweedlover

DCR said:


> Back from a week in sunny Florida. Traded my tank tops and flip flops for tweed and flannel sadly.
> 
> Sportcoat: BB
> Shirt: J.Press
> Tie & Bar: BB
> Trousers: Hickey Freeman
> Shoes & Belt: AE
> View attachment 54834
> View attachment 54835
> View attachment 54836
> View attachment 54837


Very nice. I may prefer the warmth of spring and early summer to winter. But I much prefer the wardrobe for winter.


----------



## DCR

Some more tweed for you..

Jacket: BB
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: Chaps
Hose: Dapper Classics
Belt & Shoes: AE


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tweedlover said:


> Very nice. I may prefer the warmth of spring and early summer to winter. But I much prefer the wardrobe for winter.


I agree, but last week when it was single digits and no power, being on the deck in shorts, polo, and flip flops and being comfortable dressed that way sounded awfully good.


----------



## Flairball

Debut of the new Peter Christian tie, today.


----------



## never behind

In the office today. A little warmer outside so passed on a sweater.

Doeskin blazer: J Press
OCBD: Proper Cloth
Trousers: Hertling (via Dapper Classics)
Chukkas: Herring


----------



## Flairball

Warmed up enough to be able to venture out with a coat, so today I broke out the HT gilet, and my blutchers.

Braeval tattersall, EB cardigan (blue), no name neckwear, HT gilet, BT chinos, BB regimental stripe socks, Florsheim blutchers, Stetson hat (not pictured).


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Debut of the new Peter Christian tie, today.
> View attachment 54910
> View attachment 54911


I really like what I can see of the waistcoat you are wearing under your cardigan. Could you provide more information about it?


----------



## Patrick06790

https://imageshack.com/i/pnCXWOvWj]

I was having trouble with the hand computer camera, which suddenly wants to take multiple photos when the timer is used.

For my venture into semi-respectability I wore my lined Lands End chinos, a Press uni stripe ocbd (red) with a thermal shirt underneath, the Gamma Jacket (a nice robust slouchy greenish herringbone tweed, bearing mid snow and ice a label with the strange device "Charter Club"), Darn Tough socks and pebble grain AE Leeds with Dainite soles.


----------



## Flairball

Patrick06790 said:


> https://imageshack.com/i/pnCXWOvWj]
> 
> I was having trouble with the hand computer camera, which suddenly wants to take multiple photos when the timer is used.
> 
> For my venture into semi-respectability I wore my lined Lands End chinos, a Press uni stripe ocbd (red) with a thermal shirt underneath, the Gamma Jacket (a nice robust slouchy greenish herringbone tweed, bearing mid snow and ice a label with the strange device "Charter Club"), Darn Tough socks and pebble grain AE Leeds with Dainite soles.


At a glance I thought the camera had caught you having difficulty with your fly. Glad to know that is not the case.


----------



## Flairball

eagle2250 said:


> I really like what I can see of the waistcoat you are wearing under your cardigan. Could you provide more information about it?


----------



## Flairball

At home, doing nothing but read, and anxiously awaiting DHL to arrive with the tweed 3 piece suit I ordered.


----------



## Eligius

Snow has moved out. Starting to feel almost springlike but rainy today:

OCBD: BB
Trousers: Ballin
Sport jacket & tie: J Press
Raincoat: Mackintosh


----------



## Tweedlover

Flairball said:


> At home, doing nothing but read, and anxiously awaiting DHL to arrive with the tweed 3 piece suit I ordered.
> View attachment 54949
> View attachment 54950


Be very interested in seeing what your suit looks like. Currently only have a tweed sport coat. Owned a tweed suit some 4- years ago,though, but never had a 3 piecer. If I was still a working man, would be tempted to get one. Though it wasn't mandated where I worked nearly always wore some sort of jacket and tie-or cardigan and tie-to work. I would get occasionally ribbed when I'd wear a suit. Wore the stuff because I liked to.


----------



## Flairball

Tweedlover said:


> Be very interested in seeing what your suit looks like. Currently only have a tweed sport coat. Owned a tweed suit some 4- years ago,though, but never had a 3 piecer. If I was still a working man, would be tempted to get one. Though it wasn't mandated where I worked nearly always wore some sort of jacket and tie-or cardigan and tie-to work. I would get occasionally ribbed when I'd wear a suit. Wore the stuff because I liked to.


Here is a snippet. Obviously I need to get the requisite alterations made, so after I get it back from my tailor I will do a proper reveal. It is far from a work/city suit, and it will be used primarily for walks in the park, and other non-essential activity.


----------



## Flairball

Casual rig, today. Not much to do, today; reading and some errands. I apologize for not smiling at the camera. Sometimes getting the pic right takes more concentration and coordination than I can muster.


----------



## Tweedlover

I'm not going anywhere today and plan to be in sweats.


----------



## Eligius

I have been looking at O'Connell's new old stock page for a while and finally decided to go for something: Shetland tweed trousers. I wish I knew their provenance. Paired with wool challis tie also from O'Connell's (Seaward & Stearn) and Gitman OCBD.


----------



## DCR

Wow I bet those are toasty warm.


----------



## DCR

speaking of toasty, it's frigid out today so lambswool and heavy weight flannel it is..
Cardigan: Cordings
Shirt: BB
Tie Robert Talbott
Trousers: Andover Shop
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## Tweedlover

DCR said:


> speaking of toasty, it's frigid out today so lambswool and heavy weight flannel it is..
> Cardigan: Cordings
> Shirt: BB
> Tie Robert Talbott
> Trousers: Andover Shop
> Shoes: Alden for BB
> View attachment 55231
> View attachment 55232


I love shawl collar cardigans.


----------



## Eligius

DCR said:


> Wow I bet those are toasty warm.


Yes very warm! They are really interesting and unlike any of my other dress trousers. The material and bold pattern are different, but they also have the relatively high (aka regular) rise and narrower leg combo I have read about but not experienced.


----------



## DCR

Just back from dropping off an e-thrifted golden fleece three piece suit to my alterations tailor, thank God his business survived the lock down.

Suit: Southwick for Hunt Club Clothiers
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Shoes: AE


----------



## Flairball

Pretty nice weather, today. That means my Highland Tweed shop HT SC got to see some sunlight.


----------



## Tweedlover

Flairball said:


> Pretty nice weather, today. That means my Highland Tweed shop HT SC got to see some sunlight.
> View attachment 55363
> View attachment 55364


Reminds me of how I look around the house when I'm wearing 1 of my sport coats-always wear my suede shearling slippers in the house too.


----------



## Flairball

Fair Isle Friday.


----------



## never behind

Chilly morning but supposed to be close to 60 today. Still trying to squeeze out the flannel while I can with a lighter weight pair. I wore a cotton/linen shirt to hopefully deal with the temperature swing. We shall see.

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Lambswool: Howard Yount
Flannels: Andover Shop
Shoes: Cheaney


----------



## DCR

Last of the cooler weather for a bit. Also, purple.

Sport Coat: BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: Robert Talbot
Trousers: BBGF
Hose: Andover Shop
Shoes and Belt: AE


----------



## Flairball

Thinking spring, on a spring like day. Pinks and greens.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
BB PPBD shirt
Cable Car Clothiers silk knit tie
LL Bean made-in-Scotland fair isle vest (from the good old days)


----------



## DCR

Almost too warm for this rig but haven't switched over the wardrobe yet as I think mother nature is throwing us a head fake

Jacket: vintage BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: Lands End challis wool
Trousers: vintage RL Chaps (mi-Canada)
Hose: Dapper Classics (mi-USA)
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## Flairball

Today is a rhino kinda day.


----------



## never behind

Actually leaving the house today. Gotta squeeze in the tweed before the season is over.

Jacket: old Marshall Fields HT off eBay
OCBD: Proper Cloth
Moleskins: O'Connell's
Longwings: Cheaney


----------



## never behind

Woke up to freezing rain so another tweed day!

Harris Tweed: J Press
OCBD: Proper Cloth
Flannels: O'Connell's
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## DCR

Very cold day so a cardigan was in order.

Cardigan: Cordings
Shirt: BB
Tie: Polo
Trousers: Andover shop
Hose: Dapper Classics
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^
Wow, Fair Isle socks. Nice, as is the rest.


----------



## DCR

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> Wow, Fair Isle socks. Nice, as is the rest.


Thank you, those socks are miUSA as well which is always nice.


----------



## HBNTrader

Aristocratic-style polka dot tie (navy w/white) will arrive tomorrow. Do you think it will work well with that?








#


----------



## Fading Fast

HBNTrader said:


> Aristocratic-style polka dot tie (navy w/white) will arrive tomorrow. Do you think it will work well with that?
> 
> View attachment 56352
> #
> View attachment 56353


Hard to say. It will depend on the texture of the tie and the scale of the polka dots. The color should be fine, but the two noted details will matter a lot.

While I like your outfit - a nice modern casual take on trad, your pants look very long as they billow out at your ankles. It could just be the shoes or something.


----------



## HBNTrader

Fading Fast said:


> Hard to say. It will depend on the texture of the tie and the scale of the polka dots. The color should be fine, but the two noted details will matter a lot.


The dots will be probably quite small.



Fading Fast said:


> While I like your outfit - a nice modern casual take on trad, your pants look very long as they billow out at your ankles. It could just be the shoes or something.


I think I forgot to roll them up, and should do so next time.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

HBNTrader said:


> The dots will be probably quite small.
> 
> I think I forgot to roll them up, and should do so next time.


Europeans may approach the matter of rolling cuffs differently, but in the US it is frowned upon, witness the critiques on the More from Ralph thread. Many modern American Trads tend towards cuffs and minimal to no break. Some of us older New England products even enjoy slightly high water pants and 1 3/4" cuffs.

As regards pairing a tie with that outfit, I would favor either a deeply colored ancient madder paisley or a solid navy or burgundy knit. There are some beautiful bold repeating prints that are not traditional paisleys or neats. One of those in an olive or a deep orange background would look great. I would save the polka dots for crisp shirts and dark suits. However, those are just my preferences, and the fun and terrific thing about this board is that whatever works for one person may not work for others but is still respected.


----------



## DCR

First wearing of a e-thrifted shetland sweater vest. Definitely starting to embrace my inner old man it seems.

Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Sweater: Boathouse Row mi-Italy
Trousers: Andover Shop
Hose: Polo
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## never behind

Weather rollercoaster continues. Chilly today!

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Shetland: O'Connell's
Cords: O'Connell's
Chukkas: Herring
Pea coat: eBay (1974 USN issue)


----------



## Peak and Pine

^^^

Yes to all that. Nice crease with the corduroys, tuff to do (and keep). About the coat, USN without fouled anchor buttons? A switch before purchase, or your choice?


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> ^^^
> 
> Yes to all that. Nice crease with the corduroys, tuff to do (and keep). About the coat, USN without fouled anchor buttons? A switch before purchase, or your choice?


Actually original issue. When doing my research before purchasing the coat, I learned that in the 1970s the U.S. Navy replaced the traditional buttons with pewter buttons similar to the brass ones worn on officer coats. I think it only lasted a handful of years before they went back to the fouled anchor buttons.


----------



## Tweedlover

never behind said:


> Actually original issue. When doing my research before purchasing the coat, I learned that in the 1970s the U.S. Navy replaced the traditional buttons with pewter buttons similar to the brass ones worn on officer coats. I think it only lasted a handful of years before they went back to the fouled anchor buttons.


I have a 1970 USN peacoat with the anchor buttons once owned by my brother-in-law.


----------



## HBNTrader

Polka dot tie arrived today.


----------



## Fading Fast

HBNTrader said:


> View attachment 56424
> 
> Polka dot tie arrived today.


It's a nice tie - enjoy. It is fine in the outfit, but with that jacket, I'd choose a tie with more texture like a wool or ancient madder as, IMO, it would harmonize better with the jacket's rougher texture.


----------



## never behind

Tweedlover said:


> I have a 1970 USN peacoat with the anchor buttons once owned by my brother-in-law.


There is an excellent thread on Fedora Lounge regarding pea coat dating. I double checked now to verify the info. Pewter buttons first began in 1974 and became standard issue in July 1976. I was off in that the pewter buttons lasted until 1984. My coat was issued in 1975. Looking back at that thread reminded me how often the details on USN pea coats changed.


----------



## Eligius

We are starting to have full on spring. Time to break out the lighter stuff:

Jacket: J Press
OCBD: Gitman
Trousers: Andover Shop
Tie: BB
Shoes: Alden


----------



## DCR

Brought out the spring/fall lineup this weekend, including one of my favorite tweed jackets.

Jacket: BB
Shirt, tie & bar: BB
Trousers: Andover Shop
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## Billax

gr8w8er said:


> He's a HOF dresser.


Thank you, Gentlemen!


----------



## Billax

stcolumba said:


> This sport coat is nothing short of absolutely amazing.


Quite a nice compliment coming from you!


----------



## DCR

From last week:

Sweater: Club room NOS
OCBD: Southwick
Tie: BB
Trousers: Andover Shop Cav Twills
Belt & Shoes: AE























and today:

Jacket:Nautica mi-USA
Shirt, tie & bar: BB
Trousers: Dapper Classics
Belt & Shoes: AE


----------



## Eligius

Rainy day here:

Jacket: Belvest
OCBD: Gitman
Trousers and tie: Andover Shop
Shoes: Alden
Raincoat: Mackintosh


----------



## DCR

Rare in person client review today warrants a proper suit I think.

Suit: Southwick MTO (Douglas jacket)
Shirt& Cufflinks: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
Hose: Marcoliani
Braces: Chipp
Shoes: AE Park Avenue


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

DCR said:


> Rare in person client review today warrants a proper suit I think.
> 
> Suit: Southwick MTO (Douglas jacket)
> Shirt& Cufflinks: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
> Hose: Marcoliani
> Braces: Chipp
> Shoes: AE Park Avenue
> View attachment 57272
> View attachment 57273
> View attachment 57274
> View attachment 57275


 Another great outfit. I love your style. If you ever want to go the last inch into the TNSIL world, your face would look good in some Anglo American P3s in an Havana tortoise.


----------



## DCR

Thank you kindly. I have to profess ignorance regarding TNSIL? I quick search brought up a lot about tonsilitis.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

DCR said:


> Thank you kindly. I have to profess ignorance regarding TNSIL? I quick search brought up a lot about tonsilitis.


Traditional
Natural 
Shoulder
Ivy 
League

Cheers.


----------



## Eligius

Fairly classic ensemble today:

Jacket: J Press (Blue, MIC!)
OCBD and tie: Brooks Brothers
Trousers: Ballin
Shoes: Alden


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Eligius said:


> Fairly classic ensemble today:
> 
> Jacket: J Press (Blue, MIC!)
> OCBD and tie: Brooks Brothers
> Trousers: Ballin
> Shoes: Alden
> 
> View attachment 57371
> View attachment 57372


I really like the cut of the blazer. Do you know the manufacturer? Also, are those Ballin trousers in the Loden color? I have two different shades and can't make up my mind which is the same as yours, if either.


----------



## Eligius

WatchmanJimG said:


> I really like the cut of the blazer. Do you know the manufacturer? Also, are those Ballin trousers in the Loden color? I have two different shades and can't make up my mind which are the same as yours, if either.


Thanks! I believe the manufacturer is Onward Kashiyama (owner of J Press) at one of their Chinese factories. The RN on the tag links to them.

The trouser color is saddle brown (at least that is what the retailer I bought them from called it). I don't think the color shows up well. It's a lighter brown.


----------



## DCR

A lot of Brooks Bros today..

Blazer: BB Own make
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: BB Country Club wool gabardine
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Eligius said:


> Thanks! I believe the manufacturer is Onward Kashiyama (owner of J Press) at one of their Chinese factories. The RN on the tag links to them.
> 
> The trouser color is saddle brown (at least that is what the retailer I bought them from called it). I don't think the color shows up well. It's a lighter brown.
> 
> Here is the lighter of my two pairs. I believe it would be the Saddle Brown.


----------



## Eligius

^ It's good to see you back!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Eligius said:


> ^ It's good to see you back!


Thank you! This is actually an older pic I've shared before, but I'll post some new ones. My AMEX is smoking after several recent O'Connell's purchases. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

WatchmanJimG said:


> Thank you! This is actually an older pic I've shared before, but I'll post some new ones. My AMEX is smoking after several recent O'Connell's purchases. 🤣🤣🤣


A sincere thank you for supporting the USA economy and the good folk of Buffalo!


----------



## WatchmanJimG

TKI67 said:


> A sincere thank you for supporting the USA economy and the good folk of Buffalo!


It's my pleasure! At a minimum I've helped support the Huber family for the past 16-odd years. 🤣


----------



## HBNTrader

Should I stick to no pocket square? Or add a dark red or blue one?


----------



## Fading Fast

HBNTrader said:


> Should I stick to no pocket square? Or add a dark red or blue one?
> 
> View attachment 57384
> 
> View attachment 57385
> 
> View attachment 57386


I'm not a pocket square guy at all, so I think you look fine, but many others here really like pocket squares and will give you different advice. End of the day, try it with and without a pocket square and look at pics of sport coats with and without them and make a call for yourself. Separately, your pants look as if they are too tight on your legs - you need a wider cut would be my guess.


----------



## HBNTrader

Fading Fast said:


> I'm not a pocket square guy at all, so I think you look fine, but many others here really like pocket squares and will give you different advice. End of the day, try it with and without a pocket square and look at pics of sport coats with and without them and make a call for yourself. Separately, your pants look as if they are too tight on your legs - you need a wider cut would be my guess.


Thank you for the advice.

I think that rather than a wider cut, I need a stricter exercise program however...


----------



## eagle2250

WatchmanJimG said:


> View attachment 57376


Well hello neighbor! Nice Rig. It is good to see you posting again.


----------



## DCR

Rainy and cool calls for tweed, flannel and suede

Jacket: BB
Shirt, Tie and Bar: BB
Trousers: Andover Shop
Hose: Byford
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## Eligius

We are having a cool snap. This may be the last day I can get away with cords.

Jacket and tie: Brooks Brothers
Shirt: J Press
Trousers: Andover Shop
Shoes: Alden


----------



## DCR

Gotta love some argyle


----------



## DCR

Today is the first outing of a tie I e-thrifted probably three years ago. I love the pattern and the ancient madder construction but struggled to find a agreeable fit to pair it with. I'll let the reader determine if I was successful.

Jacket; Nautica mi-USA
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: BB Country Club
Shoes & Belt: AE






















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ Beautiful tie (I have a very similar one from BB that must be twenty-years old). I think you pulled off the three-pattern combo perfectly. Looks great.


----------



## Eligius

DCR said:


> Gotta love some argyle


I have found that the argyle proportion has slowly been increasing in my sock drawer.


----------



## eagle2250

Eligius said:


> I have found that the argyle proportion has slowly been increasing in my sock drawer.


Under the influence of these forums, I did that for a few years, but as I age, I seem to be returning to my original standards...everything in my sock drawer is either solid black or navy hued. It minimizes the number of decisions to be made when dressing in the AM and it practicall eliminates any unintentional mix-ups! LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Under the influence of these forums, I did that for a few years, but as I age, I seem to be returning to my original standards...everything in my sock drawer is either solid black or navy hued. It minimizes the number of decisions to be made when dressing in the AM and it practicall eliminates any unintentional mix-ups! LOL.


And in our warm climate and my retirement, I rarely glance in the sock drawer anymore!


----------



## DCR

I've been waiting to post this newly acquired vintage suit. I lucked into this auction on ebay as I can rarely wear a nested suit due to having a larger than six inch drop. My tailor had to let out the waistcoat a bit but other than that and the trousers needing to be taking in an inch, it needed nothing else. So now I have a true no.1 sack suit and a Golden Fleece no less.

Suit: BB GF
Shirt & Tie: BB
Belt & Shoes: AE


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> I've been waiting to post this newly acquired vintage suit. I lucked into this auction on ebay as I can rarely wear a nested suit due to having a larger than six inch drop. My tailor had to let out the waistcoat a bit but other than that and the trousers needing to be taking in an inch, it needed nothing else. So now I have a true no.1 sack suit and a Golden Fleece no less.
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Belt & Shoes: AE
> View attachment 57582
> View attachment 57583
> View attachment 57584


Great find. Wonderful suit - enjoy.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Any idea of the vintage of the suit? What size is it?



DCR said:


> I've been waiting to post this newly acquired vintage suit. I lucked into this auction on ebay as I can rarely wear a nested suit due to having a larger than six inch drop. My tailor had to let out the waistcoat a bit but other than that and the trousers needing to be taking in an inch, it needed nothing else. So now I have a true no.1 sack suit and a Golden Fleece no less.
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Belt & Shoes: AE
> View attachment 57582
> View attachment 57583
> View attachment 57584


----------



## DCR

WatchmanJimG said:


> Any idea of the vintage of the suit? What size is it?


Seller indicated 70s vintage. Jacket is a 44r


----------



## never behind

I have to ask - are you guys finding these great BB sport coats now or are these pieces you all have purchased in the past? I can never find anything on their website, and I’m not sure if anything is there or my search skills are terrible. I feel like my only options for 3/2 rolls are J Press and O’Connell’s (not that those are bad, but my wallet complains).


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> I've been waiting to post this newly acquired vintage suit. I lucked into this auction on ebay as I can rarely wear a nested suit due to having a larger than six inch drop. My tailor had to let out the waistcoat a bit but other than that and the trousers needing to be taking in an inch, it needed nothing else. So now I have a true no.1 sack suit and a Golden Fleece no less.
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Belt & Shoes: AE
> View attachment 57582
> View attachment 57583
> View attachment 57584


What kind of collar is that on the shirt?

Great looking suit!


----------



## DCR

never behind said:


> What kind of collar is that on the shirt?
> 
> Great looking suit!


It's referred to as a club collar shirt. Ideally it would also utilize a collar pin as our dear friend Fading Fast has noted however, I've yet to make that sartoral leap.

Thank you for your kind words regarding the suit I was extremely pleased to find it on eBay.


----------



## DCR

never behind said:


> I have to ask - are you guys finding these great BB sport coats now or are these pieces you all have purchased in the past? I can never find anything on their website, and I'm not sure if anything is there or my search skills are terrible. I feel like my only options for 3/2 rolls are J Press and O'Connell's (not that those are bad, but my wallet complains).


I have only one blazer purchased new from BB within the past six years or so with all the correct trade details and I think I still paid around $450 on significant sale. That piece is sadly no longer available as BB is a thing of the past as we knew it. However I've had great success on ebay searching for BB 3r2 tweeds etc as well as dead stock OCBDs. Creating a series of saved searches with specific trad key words should yield you good fruit


----------



## DCR

Not sure what size you are Never Behind but here is a very trad sportcoat at a very reasonable price

https://www.ebay.com/itm/294161196241


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Not sure what size you are Never Behind but here is a very trad sportcoat at a very reasonable price
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/294161196241


Thanks for the link. I'll check it out. I went into eBay this morning and set some searches for 3 roll 2 jackets and tweeds. I have a bunch of current searches but no idea why I haven't done one for those yet. :icon_scratch:

Maybe I'll strike gold soon!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

never behind said:


> I have to ask - are you guys finding these great BB sport coats now or are these pieces you all have purchased in the past? I can never find anything on their website, and I'm not sure if anything is there or my search skills are terrible. I feel like my only options for 3/2 rolls are J Press and O'Connell's (not that those are bad, but my wallet complains).


Press is having their warehouse sale. Strike fast.


----------



## August West

TKI67 said:


> Press is having their warehouse sale. Strike fast.


I just picked up a $1300 MIUSA suit for $259, and a pair of poplin trousers for $29. The panama hat I had in my cart was sold before I could finish the transaction. I am more than pleased.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Great score! I took a look and didn't see anything in my size.



August West said:


> I just picked up a $1300 MIUSA suit for $259, and a pair of poplin trousers for $29. The panama hat I had in my cart was sold before I could finish the transaction. I am more than pleased.


----------



## Fading Fast

WatchmanJimG said:


> Great score! I took a look and didn't see anything in my size.


I hear you; I was on it within a half hour of the email and the few items I wanted were not available in my size.


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> I here you; I was on it within a half hour of the email and the few items I wanted were not available in my size.


I as well.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Likewise.


----------



## never behind

I have to go to the Indianapolis Motor Speedway today and Mother Nature decided to crank up the heat! I need the sun so I'll spare you my pasty legs. Maiden voyage of my new surcingle belt.

OCBD - Proper Cloth (summer fabric)
Poplin Shorts - Bill's
Surcingle - Leather Man
Boat Shoes - Sperry


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> I have to go to the Indianapolis Motor Speedway today and Mother Nature decided to crank up the heat! I need the sun so I'll spare you my pasty legs. Maiden voyage of my new surcingle belt.
> 
> OCBD - Proper Cloth (summer fabric)
> Poplin Shorts - Bill's
> Surcingle - Leather Man
> Boat Shoes - Sperry
> 
> View attachment 57869
> 
> View attachment 57871


Nicely done. If you untucked your shirt, you could almost be a "lost photo" from "Take Ivy:"


----------



## August West

Follow up post to share that I recently received an email from Press telling me they could not fulfill my order, that the suit had "sold out". One would think an ecommerce site should have measure in place prevent something like that from happening. Very dissapointing.
On top of that the poplin trousers don't fit correctly. Tight in the crotch and overly slim for what I would expect from Press. They were a whopping $29 though, so not the end of the world I suppose.


----------



## never behind

August West said:


> Follow up post to share that I recently received an email from Press telling me they could not fulfill my order, that the suit had "sold out". One would think an ecommerce site should have measure in place prevent something like that from happening. Very dissapointing.
> On top of that the poplin trousers don't fit correctly. Tight in the crotch and overly slim for what I would expect from Press. They were a whopping $29 though, so not the end of the world I suppose.


Maddening. That happened to me once - ordered a tweed coat and a day or so later they call me to say it sold out.


----------



## Patrick06790

Last week it suddenly turned into summer. I dutifully folded and stored the flannels and Viyellas and big old Filson wool shirts, and dug out and hung the madras, seersucker, short sleeves, aloha and summery shirts.

Then the temps dropped like a tungsten head nymph tied on a jig hook. Of course.

This is why we have sweatshirts and cotton sweaters.

I have amassed a large collection of what eBayers refer to as "safari" shirts. My old ones have split collars and years' worth of fishing-related grime baked in.

So I scoured eBay, discount sites and the usual suspects and came up with a dozen or so mostly tan or beige shirts from Filson, Orvis, Cabelas, Australian Outback and Eddie Bauer (which still exists, sort of). Some have epaulets and some don't. I prefer to go without, the field promotion contingency being somewhat remote.

Plus there is the danger of being mistaken for Stewart Granger.



Combined with some new LL Beanflex plain open collar sport shirts in beige and olive, I am set for the fishing/camp season.

I also got some new Space Age fabric fishing shirts for the really hot weather, the old ones having become even grimier than the cotton safari shirts. Those I picked up during the winter when the purveyors of fly fishing clothing, who make ordinary fashion vultures seem benign by comparison, unveil the latest gimmickry and unload last year's at fire sale prices.

Everything gets treated with permethrin. I dislike ticks.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Patrick06790 said:


> Last week it suddenly turned into summer. I dutifully folded and stored the flannels and Viyellas and big old Filson wool shirts, and dug out and hung the madras, seersucker, short sleeves, aloha and summery shirts.
> 
> Then the temps dropped like a tungsten head nymph tied on a jig hook. Of course.
> 
> This is why we have sweatshirts and cotton sweaters.
> 
> I have amassed a large collection of what eBayers refer to as "safari" shirts. My old ones have split collars and years' worth of fishing-related grime baked in.
> 
> So I scoured eBay, discount sites and the usual suspects and came up with a dozen or so mostly tan or beige shirts from Filson, Orvis, Cabelas, Australian Outback and Eddie Bauer (which still exists, sort of). Some have epaulets and some don't. I prefer to go without, the field promotion contingency being somewhat remote.
> 
> Plus there is the danger of being mistaken for Stewart Granger.
> 
> 
> 
> Combined with some new LL Beanflex plain open collar sport shirts in beige and olive, I am set for the fishing/camp season.
> 
> I also got some new Space Age fabric fishing shirts for the really hot weather, the old ones having become even grimier than the cotton safari shirts. Those I picked up during the winter when the purveyors of fly fishing clothing, who make ordinary fashion vultures seem benign by comparison, unveil the latest gimmickry and unload last year's at fire sale prices.
> 
> Everything gets treated with permethrin. I dislike ticks.


If you can't fuel your passion adequately on eBay, the Columbia PFG stuff we get at Academy is pretty fine for hot weather fishing. Loved the tungsten nymph reference!


----------



## Patrick06790

A note on grime:

There is a difference between well-worn and disgusting. The late Marty Keane, an expert on antique fishing tackle, used to call signs of wear and tear "honorable use."

Honorable use on a shirt is a small bloodstain that won't come out. Depending on the audience, the stain may be attributed to a) a gigantic brown trout that bit the angler or b) the time the angler rescued a small, child who had just been bitten by a giant brown trout.

Grime is a dark ring around the collar that yields to no known solvent. Similar in function if not chemical composition to the combination of dust and grease that always settles on top of the refrigerator.

Grime is also a smell -- an odor that invokes, in no particular order, memories of high school locker rooms, stale Fritos, mothballs, kerosene and that strange uncle from childhood, the one with the murky past who collected stuffed owls.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Lotta references to fishing, and grime. Didn't know it was a particular dirty endeavor, but dropping a shirt in a bucket of almost-boiling, sudsy water at the end of a day is a helluva cure. I am big on clean. And there's this...









.
Medical tape. It's not the thick, sticky stuff of yore. A foot long strip on the inside of the collar stays tight, comes off easy, no residue. Ten foot roll at $Tree. Or the transparent kind, on-line, for a little more.

Unlike mosquitoes, who can pierce through cloth, a tick has to attack directly on skin and unless you're swaddled mummy style, they will crawl to skin. They are very slow and you cannot feel the bite or the attachment. A self examination daily during tick season, tactile more than visual, is best. You have 24 or so hours after attachment before infection, and the tick itself has to be infected to infect you. It's called anaplasmosis, I've had it, in '17. It came with a three-day hospital stay. This time of year I am outside constantly. Currently cleaning dead leaves and debris from a 200' stone wall. Hands and knees stuff. Yesterday at martini time (ice water for me, please) I pulled a tick from my ear.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Peak and Pine said:


> Lotta references to fishing, and grime. Didn't know it was a particular dirty endeavor, but dropping a shirt in a bucket of almost-boiling, sudsy water at the end of a day is a helluva cure. I am big on clean. And there's this...
> 
> View attachment 58174
> 
> .
> Medical tape. It's not the thick, sticky stuff of yore. A foot long strip on the inside of the collar stays tight, comes off easy, no residue. Ten foot roll at $Tree. Or the transparent kind, on-line, for a little more.
> 
> Unlike mosquitoes, who can pierce through cloth, a tick has to attack directly on skin and unless you're swaddled mummy style, they will crawl to skin. They are very slow and you cannot feel the bite or the attachment. A self examination daily during tick season, tactile more than visual, is best. You have 24 or so hours after attachment before infection, and the tick itself has to be infected to infect you. It's called anaplasmosis, I've had it, in '17. It came with a three-day hospital stay. This time of year I am outside constantly. Currently cleaning dead leaves and debris from a 200' stone wall. Hands and knees stuff. Yesterday at martini time (ice water for me, please) I pulled a tick from my ear.


Encourage possums. They eat loads of ticks and are very traditional dressers.


----------



## Howard

Blue dress shirt
Grey dress pants
Black shoes


----------



## ran23

Heading out of state next weekend, it will not be cool enough for woolens or tweed.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

ran23 said:


> Heading out of state next weekend, it will not be cool enough for woolens or tweed.


Why anyone would ever leave western Oregon baffles me, but I hope you have a great trip.


----------



## ran23

Family Funeral. Looks to be 101 F when I get back. Hope my AC is repaired by then.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

ran23 said:


> Family Funeral. Looks to be 101 F when I get back. Hope my AC is repaired by then.


So sorry on all counts.


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connell's (OC Blazer)
Shirt - Ratio pinpoint
Pants - Land's End (LE Twill Dress Pants)
Tie - BB via Ebay
Shoes - AE Kenilworth via Ebay


----------



## DCR

Cooled off enough to finally wear a suit which is convenient since I have two meetings today. Today's shirt is one of two I just purchased that have 4% stretch. Not sure I love the hand of the fabric but holding off on making any presumptuous judgement till the end of the day.

Suit: BB GF 
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Cooled off enough to finally wear a suit which is convenient since I have two meetings today. Today's shirt is one of two I just purchased that have 4% stretch. Not sure I love the hand of the fabric but holding off on making any presumptuous judgement till the end of the day.
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
> Shoes & Belt: AE
> View attachment 58795
> View attachment 58796
> View attachment 58797


Excellent, well done. Love the shirt and, and you probably knew this was coming, a collar pin would be a great ad for that style of collar. It would also be consistent with your overall look.

Below is Jack Lemmon in 1960's "The Apartment." The hat he's wearing is just a silly "movie" thing that fit the plot at that moment, but notice how nice the rounded collar looks when pinned.


----------



## DCR

Thanks and yes I was waiting on your collar pin suggestion. If I hang on to these two shirts that will make three club collars in my collection so it may be worth investing in a pin at that point. I believe you had linked me to a silver one at some point in the past..


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Thanks and yes I was waiting on your collar pin suggestion. If I hang on to these two shirts that will make three club collars in my collection so it may be worth investing in a pin at that point. I believe you had linked me to a silver one at some point in the past..


1454582612


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Cooled off enough to finally wear a suit which is convenient since I have two meetings today. Today's shirt is one of two I just purchased that have 4% stretch. Not sure I love the hand of the fabric but holding off on making any presumptuous judgement till the end of the day.
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
> Shoes & Belt: AE
> View attachment 58795
> View attachment 58796
> View attachment 58797


Nice rig today. I have to admit after a year of seeing you in a mask, I was surprised. "Hey look, a face!"


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connell's
Shirt - Ratio pinpoint
Pants - Land's End
Tie - BB via Ebay
Shoes - AE Patriot via Ebay


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mike B said:


> Blazer - O'Connell's
> Shirt - Ratio pinpoint
> Pants - Land's End
> Tie - BB via Ebay
> Shoes - AE Patriot via Ebay
> 
> View attachment 58873
> 
> 
> View attachment 58874


Excellent. Those loafers are especially nice.


----------



## Mike B

TKI67 said:


> Excellent. Those loafers are especially nice.


Thanks, I'm a big proponent of AE shoes for their availability and range of sizing. Mine are all via Ebay, Craigslist or the Shoe Bank...my dress shoe line up:

AE Patriot (Ebay)
AE Kenilworth (Ebay)
AE MacNeil (Shoebank)
AE Dryden (Craigslist)


----------



## DCR

Candid casual today after a baby shower at a Country club down in Plymouth.

Shirt: BB Madras
Unseen stone khaki shorts: Andover shop
Sperry boat shoes


----------



## DCR

That's my backyard btw not the country club


----------



## DCR

Continuing the club collar theme of last week:

Suit: Southwick Douglas
Shirt, Tie and Bar: BB
Hose: Marcoliani 
Braces: Chipp
Shoes: AE


----------



## Eligius

Flag tie for Flag Day


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Eligius said:


> Flag tie for Flag Day
> 
> View attachment 59042


Love the shirt's shade of blue!


----------



## Patrick06790

What with one thing and another I haven't been able to get over the cabin in NY. (Stupid work.)

So I've done the next best thing which is go up to the ancient farmhouse here in town. No electricity, outhouse, and like that.

I share it with my cousins. They get July, I get August. June is kind of up for grabs, but thus far they have been busy with family-type stuff so...

You'd think after the last year I'd be anxious for human contact again, but COVID-19 reinforced my hermit impulses.


----------



## eagle2250

^^^
I fully agree with your unstated conclusion, we humans are frequently our own best company...and three can quickly become a crowd! Though I must say, I do greatly enjoy Mrs Eagles company! LOL.


----------



## never behind

Hot today. Trying to be a well-dressed Dad. Happy Fathers' Day to everyone.

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Trousers - BB
Boat Shoes - Sperry


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Yes indeed, happy Fathers' Day! Also my mother would have been 105 today. I shall spare everyone photographic evidence that would assault their staid sensibilities, but I am wearing Nanny red shorts (tres baggy), my Leather Man brown hoof pick belt, a navy blue Orvis tee shirt with some sort of PNW First Nations sort of logo, and my Smathers & Branson flip flops with needlepointed American flags on top. Oh, and a navy blue Titleist golf cap when out walking the canine.


----------



## never behind

I am not sure how Trad this outfit is, but we need to liven up this thread. Plus I like posting here. Casual breakfast this morning. Rain lead me to the chukkas.


----------



## eagle2250

never behind said:


> I am not sure how Trad this outfit is, but we need to liven up this thread. Plus I like posting here. Casual breakfast this morning. Rain lead me to the chukkas.
> 
> View attachment 60435


To my eye and mind, everything about your rig pictured above is Trad!. Looking good.


----------



## Peak and Pine

never behind said:


> I am not sure how Trad this outfit is, but we need to liven up this thread.












Trad enough. This is a good looking, plain'ola outfit. Khakis and a polo, what could go wrong? A lot, starting with a pot belly which you don't have. There should be a pot belly warning tag on polos. Along with a big tittie one. (Can I say that here? We'll find out.) This is a good, clean summer look that will get few glances of distain or joy or otherwise. Worried about the fireplace though, those candles don't have much horsepower, maybe invest in a few 18" oak logs. Just finished stacking about 500 for next winter...


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> View attachment 60455
> 
> 
> Trad enough. This is a good looking, plain'ola outfit. Khakis and a polo, what could go wrong? A lot, starting with a pot belly which you don't have. There should be a pot belly warning tag on polos. Along with a big tittie one. (Can I say that here? We'll find out.) This is a good, clean summer look that will get few glances of distain or joy or otherwise. Worried about the fireplace though, those candles don't have much horsepower, maybe invest in a few 18" oak logs. Just finished stacking about 500 for next winter...
> 
> View attachment 60464
> 
> 
> View attachment 60465


Definitely lacking in horsepower vs those stacks. Ha!


----------



## Mike B

never behind said:


> I am not sure how Trad this outfit is, but we need to liven up this thread. Plus I like posting here. Casual breakfast this morning. Rain lead me to the chukkas.
> 
> View attachment 60435


Peak and Pine, I often wear a similar outfit in the summer...

BB polo
BB chinos
Timberland shoes


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mike B said:


> Peak and Pine, I often wear a similar outfit in the summer...
> 
> BB polo
> BB chinos
> Timberland shoes
> 
> View attachment 60479
> 
> 
> View attachment 60480
> 
> 
> View attachment 60482


Nice. I think the polo/khaki thing is very American and something, if in shape, you can't go wrong with.


----------



## never behind

After some nice days, back to hot and humid. Broke out the poplin pants today.


----------



## never behind

Even hotter today!


----------



## DCR

More damned rain this morning, however it's finally cool enough for jacket and tie..

Blazer: BB Own Make
Shirt: BB
Tie: Burberrys
Trousers: Summer weight pearl grey flannels from Hertling
Bucks: AE


----------



## DCR

Seems odd to be wearing tweed, flannel and suede mid-July but alas such is the weather. Probably the last time I'll be wearing anything like this till September.

Jacket: BB Makers
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: Andover shop
Belt & Shoes: AE


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Vecchio Vespa

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 61074
> View attachment 61075


Perfection. Thanks.


----------



## Fading Fast

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 61074
> View attachment 61075


Great to see you posting again.

Nice outfit and nice looking house in the background.


----------



## DCR

Today's jacket was a happy find at the Southwick Factory store a few years ago. Made by Brooks Brothers for Oak Hall of Memphis TN, it's a 3/2 roll sack in a wool, silk, linen blend that despite being fully lined, wears nicely in the heat.

Jacket, Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: Hertling via Dapper Classics
Loafers: C&J Harvard


----------



## Guest

Nice. I'm also letting my hair grow out given we've moved to Wilmington, NC and I've gone way more casual as a permanent teleworker now.

Mercer



oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 61074
> View attachment 61075


----------



## never behind

Maiden voyage for my chambray jacket. Lighting in the office isn't great. The trousers are a dove grey. Everything is a little lighter.

Jacket: J Press
OCBD: Proper Cloth
Trousers: Dapper Classics (Hertling)


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Maiden voyage for my chambray jacket. Lighting in the office isn't great. The trousers are a dove grey. Everything is a little lighter.
> 
> Jacket: J Press
> OCBD: Proper Cloth
> Trousers: Dapper Classics (Hertling)
> 
> View attachment 61335


Very nice. Love the pairing with the grey trousers. What shoes are you wearing?


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> Very nice. Love the pairing with the grey trousers. What shoes are you wearing?


Monks from Cheaney.


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Monks from Cheaney.
> 
> View attachment 61336


Really nice - good choice.


----------



## fred johnson

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 61074
> View attachment 61075


Good to see you again OX, seems like you let your hair grow a little longer.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Suit...Hunter and Coggins
Shirt...Mercer
Tie...High Cotton
Shoes...Alden CXL LHS


----------



## eagle2250

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Suit...Hunter and Coggins
> Shirt...Mercer
> Tie...High Cotton
> Shoes...Alden CXL LHS
> 
> View attachment 61520


Looking good. That the way to beat the heat and look darn good doing so.


----------



## never behind

Hot and humid today, so going as light as I can. I need to buy a linen shirt!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

never behind said:


> Hot and humid today, so going as light as I can. I need to buy a linen shirt!
> 
> View attachment 61525


You could always resort to old, thin Tee shirts and flip flops! It was 100 here today. I did!


----------



## DCR

Too warm for a tie today.

Jacket: J.Crew Larusmiani cotton
Shirt: BB Baird McNuitt linen
Trousers: Bill's seesucker
Loafers: C&J Harvard


----------



## DCR

Purple themed day, I'll let the audience decide if I pulled it off or look like Grimace.
Jacket: BB linen/silk blend 3/2 roll
Shirt: BB Baird McNuitt Linen
Trousers: Express cotton
Loafers: SAS 40th anniversary


----------



## never behind

Looks good. Like the socks!


----------



## DCR

Thank you Sir


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Purple themed day, I'll let the audience decide if I pulled it off or look like Grimace.
> Jacket: BB linen/silk blend 3/2 roll
> Shirt: BB Baird McNuitt Linen
> Trousers: Express cotton
> Loafers: SAS 40th anniversary
> View attachment 61685
> View attachment 61686
> View attachment 61687
> View attachment 61688


Love the colors and think you nailed the purple. My one quibble is I don't love the patterns of the shirt and jacket together, but again, love what you did color combo wise.


----------



## Patrick06790

Spent the better part of the last two months in an old farmhouse on top of a mountain. No electricity, minimal plumbing, great fishing and almost no people.

Now I am forced to make way for my cousins. And while many find the prismatic whirl of Lakeville, Conn. stimulating, I am not one of them.

Plus there's about two inches of dust on everything.


----------



## DCR

Today's sport coat is another happy find at the Southwick factory store a few years ago. Appears to be a Douglas jacket, tagged for Brooks Brothers, 3/2 roll triple patch pockets, soft shoulders in a very smooth cotton.

Jacket, Shirt Tie & Bar: BB
Bucks: AE


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Today's sport coat is another happy find at the Southwick factory store a few years ago. Appears to be a Douglas jacket, tagged for Brooks Brothers, 3/2 roll triple patch pockets, soft shoulders in a very smooth cotton.
> 
> Jacket, Shirt Tie & Bar: BB
> Bucks: AE
> View attachment 61864
> View attachment 61865
> View attachment 61866
> View attachment 61867


Wonderful jacket, I'd love to own one just like it. And white bucks :icon_aportnoy:


----------



## DCR

Brought out my Newport Polo rig today. Maybe I'll get to a match this season

Jacket: J.Crew
Shirt: BB
Tie: vintage Rooster madras
Trousers: Ben Silver linen
Loafers: C&J Harvard


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Brought out my Newport Polo rig today. Maybe I'll get to a match this season
> 
> Jacket: J.Crew
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: vintage Rooster madras
> Trousers: Ben Silver linen
> Loafers: C&J Harvard
> 
> View attachment 61916
> View attachment 61917
> View attachment 61918


Great overall with the pants providing a real kick.


----------



## DCR

Suit: Southwick Douglas
Shirt & Tie: BB
Braces: Chipp
Shoes: AE
Hose: Marcoliani


----------



## DCR

102* heat index is no reason not to be properly attired right?

Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
Shirt & Tie: BB
Braces: Chipp
Shoes: AE
Dog: purebred GSD named Kaiser (who was caught on the couch)


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> 102* heat index is no reason not to be properly attired right?
> 
> Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Braces: Chipp
> Shoes: AE
> Dog: purebred GSD named Kaiser (who was caught on the couch)
> View attachment 62394
> View attachment 62395
> View attachment 62396
> View attachment 62397


Cool shoes, but the dog is cooler. He's a handsome looking fella.


----------



## DCR

Thanks, here's another couple recent ones. Ignore the weeds on the patio, all the damned rain this summer has made it impossible to get rid of them. He's 7 months and about 70 lbs. Thinking he'll top out around 85 or so.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Thanks, here's another couple recent ones. Ignore the weeds on the patio, all the damned rain this summer has made it impossible to get rid of them. He's 7 months and about 70 lbs. Thinking he'll top out around 85 or so.
> View attachment 62401
> View attachment 62402


Handsome fella with a beautiful profile.

I hear you on the weeds, regardless, your home is very, very nice looking.


----------



## Patrick06790

I took a shot at the J Press sale offerings and got a seersucker popover. (Those of you with long memories will recall lengthy and inconclusive discussions of popovers here.)

It's a "trim fit," which in this case means "slightly less voluminous."

I got an XL and it is plenty roomy. 

About $70 all told, and they got it here in 24 hours, which I did not pay anything extra for.

This one is blue. I already have a pink one from Ralph. So my popover needs are met for the foreseeable future.


----------



## never behind

Back in the office on a dreary, foggy morning with rain potentially. I wanted to wear my Blucher mocs but they didn't do so hot the last time it rained. No suede today either. I guess I need to buy some loafers!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

never behind said:


> Back in the office on a dreary, foggy morning with rain potentially. I wanted to wear my Blucher mocs but they didn't do so hot the last time it rained. No suede today either. I guess I need to buy some loafers!
> 
> View attachment 62630
> View attachment 62631


If you are in the market for loafers I heartily endorse the Alden chromexcel LHS. I cruised the Shoemart Alden factory seconds until a pair popped up in my size, saving about $200! Remember the Van last runs about a half size small. The CXL LHS were comfortable out of the box. They are unlined.


----------



## Eligius

Most of the items are J Press (blazer, OCBD, trousers). Tie is Robert Jensen and bluchers, Alden.


----------



## never behind

It's going to be another hot week! I might need more summer jackets.

I am not sure about this outfit. Seems a little muted. And I don't know if there's enough contrast between shirt and jacket. I didn't realize how many light blue shirts I had until I bought this jacket.


----------



## Eligius

I am in the same boat with this heat and need some more summer jackets. I broke out my 100% linen from J Press today, with lightweight Samuelsohn trousers. OCBD from BB, tie from Sam Hober, loafers from Alden.


----------



## eagle2250

never behind said:


> Back in the office on a dreary, foggy morning with rain potentially. I wanted to wear my Blucher mocs but they didn't do so hot the last time it rained. No suede today either. I guess I need to buy some loafers!
> 
> View attachment 62630
> View attachment 62631


Chrome tanned chukkas are almost always a good choice for the feet on a dreary, potentially wet day.


----------



## semil

never behind said:


> It's going to be another hot week! I might need more summer jackets.
> 
> I am not sure about this outfit. Seems a little muted. And I don't know if there's enough contrast between shirt and jacket. I didn't realize how many light blue shirts I had until I bought this jacket.
> 
> View attachment 62982
> View attachment 62983


I am by no means an expert (I did not stay at a Holiday Inn Express last night), but I think the outfit looks fine. Adding a navy, grenadine tie would be the icing on the cake.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## phzanella

DCR said:


> Thanks, here's another couple recent ones. Ignore the weeds on the patio, all the damned rain this summer has made it impossible to get rid of them. He's 7 months and about 70 lbs. Thinking he'll top out around 85 or so.
> View attachment 62401
> View attachment 62402


definitely a good boy/girl dog right there!


----------



## FLMike

Vecchio Vespa said:


> If you are in the market for loafers I heartily endorse the Alden chromexcel LHS. I cruised the Shoemart Alden factory seconds until a pair popped up in my size, saving about $200! Remember the Van last runs about a half size small. The CXL LHS were comfortable out of the box. They are unlined.


I promise you, the Van last runs a half size BIG. I am a 9.5 in the Alden full-strap and tassel loafers, but a 9 all day in the LHS.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

FLMike said:


> I promise you, the Van last runs a half size BIG. I am a 9.5 in the Alden full-strap and tassel loafers, but a 9 all day in the LHS.


Yup.


----------



## Underwood '42

1st time posting here.

Southwick Tweed
LLB oxford
Banana Republic Chinos
Clarks Desert Boots


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Underwood '42 said:


> 1st time posting here.
> 
> Southwick Tweed
> LLB oxford
> Banana Republic Chinos
> Clarks Desert Boots


Great work!!! Welcome to Ask Andy!


----------



## eagle2250

Underwood '42 said:


> 1st time posting here.
> 
> Southwick Tweed
> LLB oxford
> Banana Republic Chinos
> Clarks Desert Boots


It is good having you as a member of the brotherhood.....Welcome! I like your rig and regarding the Clarks Desert Boots, I've worn out more than a few pair of those, over the years. Looking forward to your future postings.


----------



## Fading Fast

Underwood '42 said:


> 1st time posting here.
> 
> Southwick Tweed
> LLB oxford
> Banana Republic Chinos
> Clarks Desert Boots


With a tweak here or there, you could have pulled that outfit out of my closet. We dress incredibly similarly.

And welcome to AAAC.


----------



## Underwood '42

FF, too funny. Good taste!

I tend to stay more on the casual side. Chinos and tweed, mostly.


----------



## never behind

I keep waiting for fall but keep getting 90 degree days. Apologies for the bad lighting.

Jacket - J Press
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Pocket Square - Kent Wang
Trousers - Hertling
Socks - Dapper Classics
Shoes - Carmina


----------



## FiscalDean

Went to a funeral yesterday. My wife took a rather hastily composed shot.









Suit: Undarted 3 / 2 roll by English American Tailors
Shirt: Mercer and Sons 140's Broadcloth
Tie: Ravazzolo
Shoes: AE Jefferson
Dogs: Coco the Chocolate lab and Chance


----------



## DCR

Haven't posted in a bit

Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober Grenadine
Braces: Chipp
Shoes: AE


----------



## carrda04

Underwood '42 said:


> 1st time posting here.
> 
> Southwick Tweed
> LLB oxford
> Banana Republic Chinos
> Clarks Desert Boots


My Orient bambino will always be #1 in my heart! First automatic I bought.


----------



## never behind

We went from 90 on Sunday to 55 today. I'm not complaining as it gave me a reason to try out my new OCBD.


----------



## DCR

Who made the shirt?


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Who made the shirt?


Ratio Clothing.


----------



## Underwood '42

RL Polo University Tweed - Darted, but the shoulders and the roll are worth it.
BB oxford
Banana Republic chinos (I have 4 pairs...)


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Underwood '42 said:


> RL Polo University Tweed - Darted, but the shoulders and the roll are worth it.
> BB oxford
> Banana Republic chinos (I have 4 pairs...)


Aces!


----------



## DCR

I haven't worn a tie all week. 























Jacket: J. Crew
OCBD: BB
Trousers: Andover Shop
Boots: Peal & Co.


----------



## Mike B

Jacket: O'Connells
OCBD: BB
Tie: BB
Trousers: Lands End
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## Oviatt

Mike B.--looks great! Have you ever considered a pocket square? Maybe a silk paisley in the colors of that classic BB tie?https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens...rchiefs/0553,default,sc.html?lid=leftnav-menu


----------



## Mike B

Oviatt said:


> Mike B.--looks great! Have you ever considered a pocket square? Maybe a silk paisley in the colors of that classic BB tie?https://www.brooksbrothers.com/mens...rchiefs/0553,default,sc.html?lid=leftnav-menu
> View attachment 64869


Oviatt,

Thanks for the suggestion but I'm just not a pocket square kind of guy. I have a white linen square that I've tried to wear a few times but I just don't like the 'stuffed' feeling on my chest.

I like the pocket square that you posted above and agree it would go well with my tie


----------



## Oviatt

Fair enough! Either way, looking good!


----------



## DCR

Back in a tie.

Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober Grenadine
Cuff Links: BB
Hose: Andover Shop
Shoes: AE






























Bonus dog pic: Kaiser watching SNF with Dad in my basement bar


----------



## eagle2250

DCR said:


> Back in a tie.
> 
> Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober Grenadine
> Cuff Links: BB
> Hose: Andover Shop
> Shoes: AE
> View attachment 64982
> View attachment 64983
> View attachment 64984
> View attachment 64985
> 
> 
> Bonus dog pic: Kaiser watching SNF with Dad in my basement bar
> View attachment 64986


A great loo, for sure. I really love the AE Strawfut's....got a pair of my own on the shoe racks. Also, Kaiser is indeed a handsome fellow!


----------



## DCR

eagle2250 said:


> A great loo, for sure. I really love the AE Strawfut's....got a pair of my own on the shoe racks. Also, Kaiser is indeed a handsome fellow!


Thank you kindly.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

No photos, but it was the first sort of cool morning of fall. I drove to church with the top down. It was sunny and about fifty. I picked a navy flannel blazer (Press), a blue OCBD (Gitman for O'Connell's), medium grey tropical worsteds (Berle from Hunter and Coggins)), a navy and orange repp tie (Breuer from Eljo's), navy merino Pantherellas (also from Eljo's), a navy surcingle belt (O'Connell's), and chromexcel Alden LHS (Shoemart). A nice eclectic outfit (pink gingham boxers from the Andover shop and a hankie from Cable Car Clothiers to round out the unseen details). I would have worn tweed, but I knew it would be sixty-five heading home. Great morning.


----------



## never behind

Vecchio Vespa said:


> No photos, but it was the first sort of cool morning of fall. I drove to church with the top down. It was sunny and about fifty. I picked a navy flannel blazer (Press), a blue OCBD (Gitman for O'Connell's), medium grey tropical worsteds (Berle from Hunter and Coggins)), a navy and orange repp tie (Breuer from Eljo's), navy merino Pantherellas (also from Eljo's), a navy surcingle belt (O'Connell's), and chromexcel Alden LHS (Shoemart). A nice eclectic outfit (pink gingham boxers from the Andover shop and a hankie from Cable Car Clothiers to round out the unseen details). I would have worn tweed, but I knew it would be sixty-five heading home. Great morning.


You deprived us of photos of this?! 

Sounds like a winner to me!


----------



## DCR

Feels like Fall today, first tweed of the season.

Jacket: vintage Nautica mi-USA
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: BB Country Club gabardine
Hose: Marcoliani via Andover Shop
Loafers: C&J Boston
unseen AE belt in matching tan


----------



## Mike B

Time for tweed...

Jacket - BB Harris Tweed
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Pants - Lands End
Shoes - AE


----------



## never behind

I am patiently waiting for slightly cooler weather to bring out the tweed (jealous). But it is cool enough today for the first sweater. Maiden voyage of my new merino. I am so happy to be wearing a sweater. 😆

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Sweater: Alan Paine 
Jacket: Southwick (O'Connell's)
Trousers: Santorelli (Nordstrom)
Shoes: Cheaney


----------



## DCR

Even cooler today so first flannels of the season.

Jacket, shirt, tie and bar: BB
Trousers: Andover Shop
Shoes and Belt: AE


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## fred johnson

Good to see you again Ox, trousers look new.


----------



## never behind

60 and cloudy today so I went for it and wore tweed and flannels today. I hope I don't regret it (office temps can be unpredictable). Flannels are new to me; Hertling make from eBay in late spring. Pardon the long sleeves on the jacket. I think my arms are shrinking. :icon_scratch:

Jacket - J Crew
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Trousers - Hertling
Chukkas - Cheaney


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> 60 and cloudy today so I went for it and wore tweed and flannels today. I hope I don't regret it (office temps can be unpredictable). Flannels are new to me; Hertling make from eBay in late spring. Pardon the long sleeves on the jacket. I think my arms are shrinking. :icon_scratch:
> 
> Jacket - J Crew
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing
> Trousers - Hertling
> Chukkas - Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 66271
> View attachment 66273
> View attachment 66275


All looks great. Pretty sure I own that exact J.Crew jacket - it's my go to fall sport coat. Those flannels look fantastic, I'm jealous. Love the chukkas too. If you don't post tomorrow, we'll know you immolated yourself, but at least it was for a good cause: Tweeds and flannels.


----------



## Peak and Pine

never behind said:


> View attachment 66271
> View attachment 66273
> View attachment 66275


Nice. Careful when you cross the border. They'll search those cuffs.


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> Nice. Careful when you cross the border. They'll search those cuffs.


Ha. Yeah, 2" cuffs aren't my default but I'm too lazy/cheap to redo them!


----------



## Fading Fast

As opposed to most in this thread, I work from home and, basically end up in seasonal outfits like my Halloween one below.

T-shirt: Old Navy about 25 years old, worn only during October
Shirt: BB OCBD, probably about 15 years old
Pants: Old Navy wheat jeans - 10 or so years old
Socks: I think Wigwam from years ago

Understand that, pretty much, no one ever sees me like this as I do button-up and tuck-in if I leave the apartment for any reason.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> As opposed to most in this thread, I work from home and, basically end up in seasonal outfits like my Halloween one below.
> 
> T-shirt: Old Navy about 25 years old, worn only during October
> Shirt: BB OCBD, probably about 15 years old
> Pants: Old Navy wheat jeans - 10 or so years old
> Socks: I think Wigwam from years ago
> 
> Understand that, pretty much, no one ever sees me like this as I do button-up and tuck-in if I leave the apartment for any reason.
> 
> View attachment 66461
> View attachment 66463


I applaud you for spending your day clad in such grand old friends! Now about your footwear.........


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> I applaud you for spending your day clad in such grand old friends! Now about your footwear.........


Mainly just socks during the day in the apartment. I do have a pair of old driving mocs that I use as "in-house" slippers if I feel I want something more than socks, but most of the time, when in the apartment, it's just socks.


----------



## never behind

Rainy, blustery day in the 50s, so trying the tweed/flannel combo again.

Jacket - J Press
OCBD - Proper Cloth
Trousers - Hertling via Dapper Classics
Shoes - Cheaney


----------



## eagle2250

never behind said:


> Rainy, blustery day in the 50s, so trying the tweed/flannel combo again.
> 
> Jacket - J Press
> OCBD - Proper Cloth
> Trousers - Hertling via Dapper Classics
> Shoes - Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 66755
> View attachment 66757
> View attachment 66759


Love the Alpine grained long wings! They are very similar in appearance to a pair of my Alden long wings.


----------



## never behind

Going for the sweater today.

Shetland - O'Connell's
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Flannels - O'Connell's
Chukkas - Herring branded (don't recall the maker)


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Going for the sweater today.
> 
> Shetland - O'Connell's
> Shirt - Proper Cloth
> Flannels - O'Connell's
> Chukkas - Herring branded (don't recall the maker)
> 
> View attachment 67061
> View attachment 67063
> View attachment 67065


Nice all around and love the chocolate Chukkas.


----------



## eagle2250

Fading Fast said:


> Nice all around and love the chocolate Chukkas.


That is a great sweater...you wear it well!


----------



## GregorSamsa

never behind said:


> Going for the sweater today.
> 
> Shetland - O'Connell's
> Shirt - Proper Cloth
> Flannels - O'Connell's
> Chukkas - Herring branded (don't recall the maker)
> 
> View attachment 67061
> View attachment 67063
> View attachment 67065


I have that exact shirt from Proper Cloth. So comfortable and beautiful patter and colors!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Better than average for me:
Blazer, Southwick from O'Connell's
Pants, O'Connell's
Shirt, Mercer
Shoes and belt, Alden in No. 8
Socks, Pantherella 
Tie, O'Connell's


----------



## Eligius

I am trying out my new sweater from Jamieson's today, with jeans and Rancourt ranger mocs. I also experimented with it and my very old J Press corduroy jacket.


----------



## Corcovado

I really like that sweater.


----------



## DCR

Back to the uniform today. All Brooks with the exception of the belt and shoes which are AE


----------



## Fading Fast

I wish I had something to do; I wish there was a collar somewhere that could use me.


----------



## Eligius

Breaking out the moleskin and Harris tweed for the season. Shirt & tie are J Press; trousers and jacket are Brooks Brothers; shoes are Alden.


----------



## never behind

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
Flannels: O'Connell's
Shoes: Cheaney


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
> Flannels: O'Connell's
> Shoes: Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 67981


Second really nice Shetland of yours, I'm guessing there are a few more in your collection. They are hard to stop buying once you get the first one.


----------



## Peak and Pine

never behind said:


> Shirt: Proper Cloth
> Shetland: Harley (via Bahle's)
> Flannels: O'Connell's
> Shoes: Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 67981


Smooth. You know you have to have an actual monk's ordination papers to wear them shoes, right? (Have never seen a camo rug before, it intrigues.)


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> Second really nice Shetland of yours, I'm guessing there are a few more in your collection. They are hard to stop buying once you get the first one.


Ha, yes I have several Shetlands. It is hard to stop buying.


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connells
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Tie - BB (Ebay)
Pants - BB
Shoes - AE


----------



## never behind

Another Shetland day.

Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Shetland & Flannels - O'Connell's
Mocs - Rancourt


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Another Shetland day.
> 
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing
> Shetland & Flannels - O'Connell's
> Mocs - Rancourt
> 
> View attachment 68059


I own four Shetlands (three O'Connell's and J.Crew) and a Shaggy Dog (J.Press), but I have a feeling you have me beat?


----------



## Mike B

One more pic...since it's that time of year, field jacket over the tailoring


----------



## DCR

Speaking of shetlands, bopped into the office for an hour and thought I'd join the fray.

from Jameisons


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> I own four Shetlands (three O'Connell's and J.Crew) and a Shaggy Dog (J.Press), but I have a feeling you have me beat?


I have six (three from O'Connell's and 3 from Bahle's) plus a Shaggy Dog. I want to buy a mushroom from O'Connell's but am resisting so far.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## eagle2250

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 68109


Looking good. In another month or two, I'm hoping for the chance to wear my Barbour a few times before the temps start to go up again. Perhaps a trip north is in order to up my chances for wearing winter wear. Ah well.......


----------



## Corcovado

BB shirt
BB tie
LLB khakis
Socks I think are from Costco 
Ecco shoes. Maybe not so traditional but easy on the arches.


----------



## fred johnson

Today:
LLB OCBD
LLB made in Ireland Shetland, 5 years old, purchased new at LLB outlet for $29
Not Shown - LLB country chords (tan of course)
It truly amazes me how far LLB has sunk from what they once were..


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> View attachment 68113
> 
> View attachment 68117
> 
> BB shirt
> BB tie
> LLB khakis
> Socks I think are from Costco
> Ecco shoes. Maybe not so traditional but easy on the arches.


Nice collar roll on that OCBD. Your Ecco shoes look very comfortable! I wore out several pair of Eccos over the years!


----------



## Corcovado

eagle2250 said:


> Nice collar roll on that OCBD. Your Ecco shoes look very comfortable! I wore out several pair of Eccos over the years!


Thank you. I spend the day on hard surface flooring so my footwear needs are really closer to that of a shop foreman than a white collar professional. I love my dressier, leather-soled shoes but I can't really wear them all the time without my plantar fasciitis flaring up.


----------



## eagle2250

Corcovado said:


> Thank you. I spend the day on hard surface flooring so my footwear needs are really closer to that of a shop foreman than a white collar professional. I love my dressier, leather-soled shoes but I can't really wear them all the time without my plantar fasciitis flaring up.


To my mind, comfort always trumps style! May you long wear those Eccos and may you do so only in good health.


----------



## Underwood '42

Spier and MacKay OCBD
J Crew 3/2 unstructured sport coat
Dockers twill chinos


----------



## never behind

Little more casual today with the moleskins.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Shetland: O'Connell's
Trousers: Dapper Classics
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## Patrick06790

Yesterday I covered a couple of Veterans Day events, and I decided this was an excellent excuse to put on proper clothes for a change.

So I strode confidently into the world in a comfy Brooks camelhair sack in a gun club check, white point collar Press shirt and Hober repp stripe in mostly red with a LL Bean light gray Shetland V neck so people could see the tie, charcoal grey flannels and big Commie-stomping Trickers plain-toe bluchers in medium brown to anchor the whole thing.

It had the pleasant (if short-lived) effect of boosting the morale.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Patrick06790 said:


> Yesterday I covered a couple of Veterans Day events, and I decided this was an excellent excuse to put on proper clothes for a change.
> 
> So I strode confidently into the world in a comfy Brooks camelhair sack in a gun club check, white point collar Press shirt and Hober repp stripe in mostly red with a LL Bean light gray Shetland V neck so people could see the tie, charcoal grey flannels and big Commie-stomping Trickers plain-toe bluchers in medium brown to anchor the whole thing.
> 
> It had the pleasant (if short-lived) effect of boosting the morale.


Ooooo...boosted mine, too! Thanks!


----------



## Danny

This was a couple weeks ago, but a Rochester Tailored MTM from Eddie Jacobs in charcoal flannel, Alden PTB's. Press fox tie.


----------



## never behind

Wearing my new-to-me loafers today. Realized I have no idea what to wear with loafers. So I guessed the same as other shoes (save maybe a suit).

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Sweater - Howard Yount
Jacket - O'Connell's
Trousers - Dapper Classics
Loafers - Cobbler Union


----------



## Corcovado

Lands End shirt, necktie from The Tie Bar. NATO strap purchased off Amazon. I don't recall brand. Not shown: khaki pants from LLB.

Somehow I didn't acquire any solid ties until my tie collection was fairly large. They are extremely versatile, and are especially helpful when pairing a tie with a busier shirt. The Tie Bar is a great source for solid ties.


----------



## DCR

Mostly BB again today
socks by Corgi via O'Connells, shoes and belt by AE


----------



## DCR

Outfit for a blustery day in Back Bay
Cardigan: Lands End
Shirt: BB
Tie: vintage Lands End challis wool
Trousers: Cav Twills by Andover shop (Gene fit)
Shoes: Alden for BB unseen belt in matching mink suede


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Outfit for a blustery day in Back Bay
> Cardigan: Lands End
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: vintage Lands End challis wool
> Trousers: Cav Twills by Andover shop (Gene fit)
> Shoes: Alden for BB unseen belt in matching mink suede
> View attachment 69147
> View attachment 69149
> View attachment 69151


I really like what you did here. Back when I wore suits to work, in the later years and on cold days, I'd often take my suit jacket off at work and wear a cardigan as you are today. Really enjoyed the look and feel of it. That cardigan fits you very well.


----------



## DCR

Fading Fast said:


> I really like what you did here. Back when I wore suits to work, in the later years and on cold days, I'd often take my suit jacket off at work and wear a cardigan as you are today. Really enjoyed the look and feel of it. That cardigan fits you very well.


Thank you Sir.


----------



## Underwood '42

Corduroy again.


----------



## Mike B

Cords and tweed...

Sports Coat - BB Harris Tweed
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Cords - BB
Shoes - AE


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mike B said:


> Cords and tweed...
> 
> Sports Coat - BB Harris Tweed
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - BB
> Cords - BB
> Shoes - AE
> 
> View attachment 69341
> 
> View attachment 69343


You have expanded my horizons, and I thank you! I love pink university stripe with grey herringbone, but I have always felt constrained to navy paisleys and neats. No longer!


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mike B said:


> Cords and tweed...
> 
> Sports Coat - BB Harris Tweed
> Shirt - BB
> Tie - BB
> Cords - BB
> Shoes - AE
> 
> View attachment 69341
> 
> View attachment 69343


You should repost this with a different set of pics because my impression of this may be due to the less than stellar photography. Look at your right hand. I don't think it's really pitch fork size. It's a distortion of cell phone cameras when things come at them at different dimensions. So it may be distorting your fit, as you've thrust your right shoulder forward and it looks much larger than the left. The jacket looks ill fitting in the chest and shoulders, too big, as is the girth of the upper sleeve. But again, this may all be due to the photography. You have a built in timer up to 10 seconds probably, certain apps can give you 30 or more. Think about positioning the camera on a solid surface and shoot yourself in front of it via the timer. Take a dozen or more shots and post the best one. I agree with @Vecchio Vespa that the textures and colors work well, and so may the fit, yet these particular shots do not reveal that.

I don't think photography is screwing with the pants, which is preference I imagine; they are very narrow and very high and as a pedestal for a heavy tweed would seem a wee insubstantial. I assume you post here for opinions, not just flattery. If not, please disregard.


----------



## Mike B

Ha! Thanks for the responses guys...

Peak and Pine...the full body picture that I posted was pretty atrocious in terms of distortion. The jacket actually fits quite well. The pants are a little generous in the thigh and have a bit of a taper to the ankle (which I like with loafers). I'll have to work on my technique.

VV...I like wearing university stripes with my grey herringbone jacket. Here's an outfit with a striped shirt:


----------



## A.L.Z.

I posted about polo overcoats here last winter -- finally
got one. Wore it last Tuesday.

Please excuse poor quality photos....I took them to show the glazed alligator belt, hence the last pic.


----------



## DCR

Brooksy..

Suit: BB GF
Shirt, tie & bar: BB
Shoes: AE
patiently awaiting FFs comment about my lack of a collar pin.


----------



## Fading Fast

DCR said:


> Brooksy..
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt, tie & bar: BB
> Shoes: AE
> patiently awaiting FFs comment about my lack of a collar pin.
> View attachment 69757
> View attachment 69759
> View attachment 69761


A very classic Wall Street rig - love the shoes.

As to any mention of any possibly missing accouterment, to riff on a recent inductee to the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, my lips are sealed.

I don't even know what this thing is.


----------



## Peak and Pine

DCR said:


> Brooksy..
> 
> Suit: BB GF
> Shirt, tie & bar: BB
> Shoes: AE
> patiently awaiting FFs comment about my lack of a collar pin.
> View attachment 69757
> View attachment 69759
> View attachment 69761


Good rig.
Idea, after cinching the tie, it's possible to reach under the collar, finger the noose up until it's even with the top of the band, then gently pull the collar point taut, if you're interested in losing the collar wrinkle on your right. Or not. Minor point.

Cell phone may need replacing, looks like smoke is coming out of that one.


----------



## DCR

Peak and Pine said:


> Good rig.
> Idea, after cinching the tie, it's possible to reach under the collar, finger the noose up until it's even with the top of the band, then gently pull the collar point taut, if you're interested in losing the collar wrinkle on your right. Or not. Minor point.
> 
> Cell phone may need replacing, looks like smoke is coming out of that one.


Both of the club collar shirts I recently purchased from Brooks had rather insubstantial collars and are very difficult to wear without the wrinkle. Perhaps necessitating the infamous _collar pin..._

I do agree with you regarding the cell phone as the smoke gets rather distracting.


----------



## charphar

Thanksgiving with the extended family. Very, very casual&#8230;for a change.

Polo chambray button-down 
Levi's tan/khaki 543s
Braided dark brown leather belt
Leather Adidas Stan Smith tennis shoes
Timex Expedition watch
Fun day full of thankfulness! Happy Thanksgiving to all of y'all!


----------



## Mike B

It seems like they're not keeping the office temperature as high this year so sweater + tweed sports coat:

Sports coat - BB
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Sweater - J Crew
Cords - BB
Loafers - AE


----------



## Fading Fast

Mike B said:


> It seems like they're not keeping the office temperature as high this year so sweater + tweed sports coat:
> 
> Sports coat - BB
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing
> Sweater - J Crew
> Cords - BB
> Loafers - AE
> 
> View attachment 70517
> 
> 
> View attachment 70527


That is a really nice outfit that beautifully incorporates your outstanding Fair Isle. Well done sir.


----------



## never behind

It's been a while since I've been in the office.

Jacket: J Press
Sweater: Harley via Bahle's
OCBD: Proper Cloth
Trousers: O'Connell's
Shoes: Rancourt


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> It's been a while since I've been in the office.
> 
> Jacket: J Press
> Sweater: Harley via Bahle's
> OCBD: Proper Cloth
> Trousers: O'Connell's
> Shoes: Rancourt
> 
> View attachment 70773
> View attachment 70775
> View attachment 70777


Love that sweater and jacket combo and now I want a pair of those shoes (I do not need more dress shoes to sit unworn in my closet). My one quibble is the pants look a touch too long to my eye.


----------



## never behind

Fading Fast said:


> Love that sweater and jacket combo and now I want a pair of those shoes (I do not need more dress shoes to sit unworn in my closet). My one quibble is the pants look a touch too long to my eye.


They are too long, at least for my preferred look. Every time I wear them I tell myself I need to get these fixed.


----------



## Patrick06790

Backsliding fast into last winter's mode

(Mutters to self) "Must wear sport coat. Must wear sport coat."


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Jacket...Southwick from O'Connell's
Trousers...O'Connell's 
Shirt...Mercer
Tie...O'Connell's
Belt and Shoes...#8 tassels and matching belt from Alden Madison Avenue
Socks...Pantherella Merinos from Eljo's


----------



## never behind

Cold one today. Even brought my Chesterfield to the office in case I venture outside.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Shetland: Harley via Bahle's
Tweed: O'Connell's
Flannels: O'Connell's
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## never behind

Cold enough for a Shaggy Dog this morning! I wasn't sure about the shirt color with the corn cords and blue/grey sweater. What color would you guys rec'd, esp with the trousers?

OCBD: Brooks Brothers
Shetland: J Press
Cords: Orvis
Shoes: Rancourt


----------



## Fading Fast

never behind said:


> Cold enough for a Shaggy Dog this morning! I wasn't sure about the shirt color with the corn cords and blue/grey sweater. What color would you guys rec'd, esp with the trousers?
> 
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers
> Shetland: J Press
> Cords: Orvis
> Shoes: Rancourt
> 
> View attachment 71443


I think the colors in what you did look really good. The shirt looks yellow, sweater blue/grey and the trousers tan - a good combo at least as they appear on my screen. I like the blue sweater "breaking up" the tan and yellow as, otherwise, you'd look too "all-brown family" to me.


----------



## Peak and Pine

never behind said:


> Cold enough for a Shaggy Dog this morning!


Never heard of a shaggy dog sweater, I think yours is the first I've seen. I'm going to have to pass on this particular item, like at 60 mph, just me of course, but you're in good conpany...


----------



## Charles Dana

never behind said:


> Cold enough for a Shaggy Dog this morning! I wasn't sure about the shirt color with the corn cords and blue/grey sweater. What color would you guys rec'd, esp with the trousers?
> 
> OCBD: Brooks Brothers
> Shetland: J Press
> Cords: Orvis
> Shoes: Rancourt
> 
> View attachment 71443


Pretty good. A dark green sweater might complement the shirt and trousers a bit better.


----------



## never behind

Charles Dana said:


> Pretty good. A dark green sweater might complement the shirt and trousers a bit better.


I'll try that next time as I have a dark green Shetland!


----------



## Charles Dana

never behind said:


> I'll try that next time as I have a dark green Shetland!


Good show! You won't regret it.


----------



## DCR

Lodge tonight so gussied up a bit.

Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine
Hose: Marcoliani
Shoes: AE Park Aves
Unseen Braces: Chipp


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

No photos, as I am already in my cords, but for Gaudete Sunday it was dark grey Berle flannels, a black and white Southwick herringbone, a pink Mercer OCBD for liturgical correctness, a navy paisley challis tie from Chipp, navy merino Pantherellas, and #8 Alden belt and tassel loafers. Since it was 34F and my top is always down unless it is raining when I start out, I wore a single breasted, below the knee, camel topcoat and a Titleist gimme cap and turned on the heated seat.


----------



## never behind

Vecchio Vespa said:


> No photos, as I am already in my cords, but for Gaudete Sunday it was dark grey Berle flannels, a black and white Southwick herringbone, a pink Mercer OCBD for liturgical correctness, a navy paisley challis tie from Chipp, navy merino Pantherellas, and #8 Alden belt and tassel loafers. Since it was 34F and my top is always down unless it is raining when I start out, I wore a single breasted, below the knee, camel topcoat and a Titleist gimme cap and turned on the heated seat.


I did my best to visualize this. Sounds excellent! I might have to try that jacket/OCBD/trouser combo this week.


----------



## Dannyboy005

Perhaps I’m in the minority here but I’ve never understood the appeal of the Shaggy Dogs. I appreciate texture as much as the next guy but to me they just look heavily pilled. I’ll stick with O’Connells shetlands.


----------



## never behind

Dannyboy005 said:


> Perhaps I'm in the minority here but I've never understood the appeal of the Shaggy Dogs. I appreciate texture as much as the next guy but to me they just look heavily pilled. I'll stick with O'Connells shetlands.


I'll say I like my O'Connell's sweaters much better than the Shaggy Dog I own. I find the latter an okay look but it is warmer than the former.


----------



## never behind

I bought a pair of flannel trousers off eBay. Epaulet made by Hertling.

Jacket: Clubfellow by Cricketeer (eBay find)
OCBD: Proper Cloth
Braces: Chipp
Trousers: Epaulet
Chukkas: Herring Shoes


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Dannyboy005 said:


> Perhaps I'm in the minority here but I've never understood the appeal of the Shaggy Dogs. I appreciate texture as much as the next guy but to me they just look heavily pilled. I'll stick with O'Connells shetlands.


Although I love Shetlands, including O'Connell's, my favorite is a Pendleton, probably made somewhere in the far east. It has a nice tight knit and, unlike O'Connell's, is not overly long.


----------



## Dannyboy005

I don't consider myself strictly trad but I haven't posted here in a while so what the heck.


----------



## DCR

Great peacoat. Who is the maker?


----------



## Dannyboy005

DCR said:


> Great peacoat. Who is the maker?


Thanks! It's Burberry.


----------



## oxford cloth button down

A few from me. Life is good. Take care.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 72245
> 
> View attachment 72247
> 
> View attachment 72249
> 
> View attachment 72251
> 
> 
> A few from me. Life is good. Take care.


My interest is piqued. What brand and cut are the khakis?

Style points for that cap!


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Vecchio Vespa said:


> My interest is piqued. What brand and cut are the khakis?
> 
> Style points for that cap!


Thanks! The khakis are J.Crew 1040 fit all cotton. I think that they currently only offer them in stretch. Hopefully in a few years the stretch trend will die down. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Well they look very natural.



oxford cloth button down said:


> Thanks! The khakis are J.Crew 1040 fit all cotton. I think that they currently only offer them in stretch. Hopefully in a few years the stretch trend will die down. Fingers crossed.


e


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - BB Brooksgate
Sweater - Saks
Shirt - BB
Cords - BB
Shoes - AE


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Jacket...O'Connell's
Shirt...Mercer
Pants...Berle
Socks...Pantherella merinos
Shoes...Alden from Shoemart
Tie...Chipp
Belt...Eliza B/Leather Man
Topcoat...el cheapo de Amazon
Gloves...45 year old Brooks Brothers

The weather was 45 and sunny, perfect with the Mini's top down!


----------



## Mike B

Suit - BB
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Tie - BB
Shoes - AE


----------



## DCR

Vecchio Vespa said:


> View attachment 72663
> View attachment 72665
> Jacket...O'Connell's
> Shirt...Mercer
> Pants...Berle
> Socks...Pantherella merinos
> Shoes...Alden from Shoemart
> Tie...Chipp
> Belt...Eliza B/Leather Man
> Topcoat...el cheapo de Amazon
> Gloves...45 year old Brooks Brothers
> 
> The weather was 45 and sunny, perfect with the Mini's top down!


That sport coat is perfect. Haven't seen it at O'Connells but its' exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## DCR

Merry Christmas

Jacket: Pendleton
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Trousers: BB GF
Hose: Dapper Classics
Shoes & Belt: AE























Bonus pic from this past weekend's Masonic Holiday Ball with my wife









The trousers were a hit, made by Southwick for Vineyard Vines. 100% wool


----------



## Flairball

Haven’t posted in some time. been slow getting back in to the habit of slowing down to snap a couple picks. Naturally, I’m glad tweed season is in full swing.

Here is today‘s rig, and a snippet of a rig I wore the day before yesterday.


----------



## Gimlet321

Flairball said:


> Haven't posted in some time. been slow getting back in to the habit of slowing down to snap a couple picks. Naturally, I'm glad tweed season is in full swing.
> 
> Here is today's rig, and a snippet of a rig I wore the day before yesterday.


FB, glad to see you back. Merry Christmas.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Haven't posted in some time. been slow getting back in to the habit of slowing down to snap a couple picks. Naturally, I'm glad tweed season is in full swing.
> 
> Here is today's rig, and a snippet of a rig I wore the day before yesterday.


It is good to see you posting again. Welcome back!


----------



## Flairball

Gimlet321 said:


> FB, glad to see you back. Merry Christmas.





eagle2250 said:


> It is good to see you posting again. Welcome back!


Thank you, gents. Glad to be back.


----------



## Flairball

Happy Christmas, everyone.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Happy Christmas, everyone.
> View attachment 73311
> View attachment 73313


Like the jacket, love the incredibly handsome sweater worn under that jacket! Any chance of seeing the sweater without the jacket?


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple, today.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig. Pink n green


----------



## FLMike

Vecchio Vespa said:


> View attachment 73671
> Ready for a high of 79F in Austin. That is my idea of simple!


Crotch pic? :icon_scratch:


----------



## eagle2250

FLMike said:


> Crotch pic? :icon_scratch:


FLMike it is good to see you posting again. Welcome back and hope to see more of your postings.


----------



## never behind

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Sweater - Howard Yount
Jacket - O'Connell's
Flannels - Andover Shop
Shoes - Rancourt


----------



## Flairball

Cap- Schoffel
Jacket- Highland Tweed shop HT
Jumper- BB
Tattersall- Barbour
Tie- Ruffed Grouse Society
Trousers-Barbour
Boots- AE


----------



## Flairball

NYE rig; blue blazer, HoB Blackwatch trousers, and regimental tie.

Happy New Year, everyone.


----------



## never behind

Looks like the spring temps are gone.

Peacoat: USN (via eBay)
Shetland: O'Connell's
Shirt: Proper Cloth
Cords: O'Connell's
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple, today.


----------



## never behind

Basics today.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Tweed: J Press
Flannels: O'Connell's
Chukkas: Herring


----------



## Peak and Pine

Whadda jacket. Probably more the color of the second pic, but I like the saffron if the first.


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> Whadda jacket. Probably more the color of the second pic, but I like the saffron if the first.


Thank you. The first is closer to the in-person color.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Once upon a time this was one of my favorite outfits when I was in law school: Sperrys, five pocket cords (Bean now, Levis then), and a gingham shirt (Andover now, Gant then). The belt is different (and longer), but the leather is the same color (Leather Man now, Canterbury then).


----------



## kantian

I'm new to Ask Andy About Clothes and new to trying to dress well. All clothes are secondhand except for the shirt, which I bought before I discovered this site

Shirt: Jos. A. Bank
Sweater: Alan Paine
Pants: Hart, Schaffner, and Marx
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## Guest

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 72245
> 
> View attachment 72247
> 
> View attachment 72249
> 
> View attachment 72251
> 
> 
> A few from me. Life is good. Take care.





oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 72245
> 
> View attachment 72247
> 
> View attachment 72249
> 
> View attachment 72251
> 
> 
> A few from me. Life is good. Take care.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

kantian said:


> I'm new to Ask Andy About Clothes and new to trying to dress well. All clothes are secondhand except for the shirt, which I bought before I discovered this site
> 
> Shirt: Jos. A. Bank
> Sweater: Alan Paine
> Pants: Hart, Schaffner, and Marx
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds


Welcome! IMO there is a threshold question every Trad must ask about everything they wear. "Is it comfortable?" If it is, you rock.


----------



## DCR

Happy New Years

Suit: Southwick for Hunt Club Clothiers
Shirt: J.Press
Tie & Bar: BB
Belt & Shoes: AE
Hose: Dapper Classics


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Happy New Years
> 
> Suit: Southwick for Hunt Club Clothiers
> Shirt: J.Press
> Tie & Bar: BB
> Belt & Shoes: AE
> Hose: Dapper Classics
> View attachment 74679
> View attachment 74681
> View attachment 74683


Sweet suit.


----------



## Flairball

Haven't been doing much that requires civil wear, and I'm certain you all don't want to see me covered in mud, dog hair and blood, so&#8230;..

Anyway, a snippet of today's rig. wearing Blackwatch tartan so blue and greens have been layered, gold knit tie and regimental stripe muffler for accents, duffle coat to keep away the cold.


----------



## Flairball

Decided to to purple, green and orange, today.


----------



## kantian

I know that the suit isn't very trad and that the sleeves need to be hemmed.

Suit: diBenedetto
Shirt: club room
Shoes: Allen Edmonds
Tie: brooks brothers


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

kantian said:


> I know that the suit isn't very trad and that the sleeves need to be hemmed.
> 
> Suit: diBenedetto
> Shirt: club room
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> Tie: brooks brothers


Welcome! I think you look very sharp. Great collar roll.


----------



## Flairball

A bit more mono-tuned than I usually sport, but still keeping up with my standards. &#8230;..and keeping the cold at bay.


----------



## DCR

Cold today, much colder tomorrow

Sportcoat: Southwick for Rileys
Shirt & Tie: BB
Trousers: Hertling Gene fit 
Belt and Shoes: AE


----------



## Flairball

Nothing special, today. A little on the frumpy side, but still, tweed, wool, cords, so checking the right boxes. This jacket only gets pressed in to service on the coldest of days. It's an insulated LLB. Cold enough tha everything will be layered under my duffel coat when I go outside.


----------



## never behind

Not sure about pink and brown but hoping sweater breaks it up and makes it work.

OCBD: Ratio
Sweater: Howard Yount
Flannels: O'Connell's
Longwings: Cheaney


----------



## Flairball

never behind said:


> Not sure about pink and brown but hoping sweater breaks it up and makes it work.
> 
> OCBD: Ratio
> Sweater: Howard Yount
> Flannels: O'Connell's
> Longwings: Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 75021
> View attachment 75023


You've pulled it off just fine. Looks nice and comfy.


----------



## Flairball

Simple rig, today.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig.
HoB jacket, MS jumper, Barbour shirt, BB trousers, Hallison socks, AE boots. Top coat and hat, yet to be determined.


----------



## DCR

Sportcoat: vintage BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: Robert Talbott
Trousers: BBGF
Hose: Andover shop
belt and shoes: AE


----------



## never behind

Some weekend errands.


----------



## Flairball

Extremely cold weather, today. Nothing planned, just sitting around and streaming movies with the wife. Still, I managed to get dressed.


----------



## never behind

A basic outfit for the office today.


----------



## Flairball

I call this my home sick rig. Might not be going anywhere (other than curbside pic up of groceries), but still gotta stay warm and prepared.

Highland shop HT jackey
BT tattersall
LLB jumper
BB chinos
Barbour boots (not shown) 
pocket square, ??
watch Invicta

In case anyone is wondering about the need to stay warm in my home; like many houses in the north east, it was built a long time ago (1901) and as such remains drafty whatever upgrades I make. I'm sure many of our members can relate, and grew up to the constant refrain of their mom telling them to put a sweater on all winter long.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> Extremely cold weather, today. Nothing planned, just sitting around and streaming movies with the wife. Still, I managed to get dressed.
> View attachment 75305
> View attachment 75307
> View attachment 75309


Nice tattersall. Who is the maker?


----------



## Mike B

Sports Coat - J Press
Shirt - Ratio
Tie - BB
Trousers - J Press
Shoes - AE


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Nice tattersall. Who is the maker?


Brook Taverner


----------



## Guest

Mike B said:


> Sports Coat - J Press
> Shirt - Ratio
> Tie - BB
> Trousers - J Press
> Shoes - AE
> 
> View attachment 75485
> 
> 
> View attachment 75487


Those wool flannel pants (I'm guessing) have a really flattering fit. Did you have to get them tapered?


----------



## Mike B

Guest-248119 said:


> Those wool flannel pants (I'm guessing) have a really flattering fit. Did you have to get them tapered?


No, just a waist adjustment and hem with cuff...J Press dress trousers were a pleasant discovery for me this year. For my waist size the hips fit (which is sometimes a problem for me) and the leg is a not too roomy and not too trim.


----------



## Flairball

Another tweedy day around the house.

3 button, patch pocket HT jacket
vintage LLB crew neck
Braeval shirt
BT chinos
Hallison socks
LLB boots
Orvis field watch


----------



## Peak and Pine

Flairball said:


> Another tweedy day around the house.
> 
> 3 button, patch pocket HT jacket
> vintage LLB crew neck
> Braeval shirt
> BT chinos
> Hallison socks
> LLB boots
> Orvis field watch
> View attachment 75557
> View attachment 75571


Very, very nice. You had me at three button jacket, only permitted to be sold to gentlemen who believe the jacket must always be the star of the show. All else, shirt, tie and square, in the chorus line.

The more buttoned up the jacket, the better to see more and more jacket. I too would be a three-button gent.


----------



## Odradek

Shirt : Cordings
Jumper : Cordings
Jacket : Magee
Coat : "Vintage" Glenkirk that I bought from Waterhollow Tweed
Gloves : Barbour


----------



## Flairball

Odradek said:


> Shirt : Cordings
> Jumper : Cordings
> Jacket : Magee
> Coat : "Vintage" Glenkirk that I bought from Waterhollow Tweed
> Gloves : Barbour
> View attachment 75599


Very nice.

And below? Moleskin or cords?


----------



## Flairball

Dreary, rainy day, but I'll take that over snow, any day. Another stay at home (except for a dog walk) rig.

Musto cap
Braeval Shirt
Barbour crew neck
HT jacket
BT chinos
footwear as of yet undecided.


----------



## DCR

Couple from this week

Sportcoat: BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: vintage Land's End challis wool
Trousers: RL Chaps miCanada
Shoes: AE for RL Polo























Shirt: Viyella via O'Connells
Cardigan: Cordings
Khaki's; Andover Shop
Boots: AS for Brooks


----------



## Flairball

Another at home, do nothing, rig. I have a lot of at home time these days, being benched due to an at work injury. Surgery next month. Nothing terrible, but needing repair.

Edit, to include:
Barbour tattersall 
Kevin and Howlin tie
Jimmy Horihan waistcoat
Orvis Shawl lapel cardigan
BB twill trousers 
no name house slippers **not shown
Orvis field watch.


----------



## DCR

Great cozy rig but we need details man! I'm jealous of your tattersall collection.


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Great cozy rig but we need details man! I'm jealous of your tattersall collection.


Thank you. I edited my post to invlude the details.


----------



## never behind

Watching @Flairball dress so nice at home everyday is making me self conscious about my WFH sweats and quarter-zip!


----------



## Gimlet321

Flairball said:


> Another at home, do nothing, rig. I have a lot of at home time these days, being benched due to an at work injury. Surgery next month. Nothing terrible, but needing repair.
> 
> Edit, to include:
> Barbour tattersall
> Kevin and Howlin tie
> Jimmy Horihan waistcoat
> Orvis Shawl lapel cardigan
> BB twill trousers
> no name house slippers **not shown
> Orvis field watch.
> View attachment 75651
> View attachment 75653
> View attachment 75655


FB, any opinions on that Orvis cardigan?


----------



## Flairball

Gimlet321 said:


> FB, any opinions on that Orvis cardigan?


Zero regrets. Great sweater, and if it has any faults it is only that is is too warm.


----------



## eagle2250

Flairball said:


> Zero regrets. Great sweater, and if it has any faults it is only that is is too warm.


Living in central Florida, I can certainly attest to what you say about the warmth of Orvis heavy knit cardigans. I have their shawl collared cardigans in Lovat and camel hues and in the 6+ years since we moved down here, I have been able to wear them no more than two or maybe three times. I'm hanging on to them for trips back north!


----------



## Flairball

Yesterday my offering was more contemporary that usual so I posted on the other thread. Today, I offer something squarely in the trad wheelhouse.

Barbour tattersall
Art of the Gent knit tie
Farlow's jumper
Orvis, 3/2 roll, action back, bellow pocket HT jacket
BT moleskins
Barbour boots *not shown.


----------



## Flairball

Somewhat less Trad lines to this tweed SC than I normally wear, but still enough trad elements to share with you all, here.

LLB tattersall 
?? Jumper
BT tweed SC
BB chinos
Barbour boots
Izod top coat
Epoch hat
no name scarf


----------



## Flairball

My attempt to brighten up the day.

BT tattersall
LLB jumper
HT SC
PC cords
LLB boots in the snow.


----------



## Flairball

Today's rig. Doubled down on tattersall. Its damned cold up here in Boston, so this will be a test to see how a waistcoat does at keeping the cold at bay, as compared to knitwear, which I usually wear.

Barbour tattersall.
Benson and Clegg tie
PC tattersall waistcoat
HT SC
PC cords
Boots, as of yet undecided
Timex field watch


----------



## ran23

Luv the waist coat.


----------



## Flairball

The extreme cold has forced me (boohoo) to break out the shawl lapel cardigan, again. Layering is the name of the game for survival in this weather. Anyway, a bit of a more Ivy/academic look, today.

BB uni stripe OCBD
Micheal Reed tie
Orvis cardigan
BB Donigal tweed trousers
Florshiem blutchers, not shown
LLB duffel coat 
cap- as of yet undetermined 
Orvis field watch


----------



## DCR

I like that block stripe tie a lot.


----------



## DCR

Celebrating my firm's 10 yr anniversary today so a bit more Wall St. than usual.

Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober grenadine grossa
Braces: Chipp
Cuff links: BB
Hose: Andover Shop
Shoes: AE Park Aves


----------



## Flairball

In advance of the upcoming blizzard I've decide to take my walnut Florsheim long wings for a spin. With a tweed, of course.

Barbour tattersall 
Farlow's jumper
Highland shop HT jacket
BT moleskin trousers
Hallison socks
Florsheim shoes
Invicta watch


----------



## Oviatt

Flairball said:


> In advance of the upcoming blizzard I've decide to take my walnut Florsheim long wings for a spin. With a tweed, of course.
> 
> Barbour tattersall
> Farlow's jumper
> Highland shop HT jacket
> BT moleskin trousers
> Hallison socks
> Florsheim shoes
> Invicta watch
> View attachment 76829
> View attachment 76831
> View attachment 76833


Nice outfit. Does British Telecom make trousers?


----------



## Flairball

Oviatt said:


> Nice outfit. Does British Telecom make trousers?


Brook Taverner.
https://www.brooktaverner.co.uk/


----------



## Flairball

Snowed in, blizzard wear.
LLB
BS
BT


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Jacket, Southwick Harris tweed from O'Connell's
Flannels, Berle from Hunter & Coggins
Shirt, Mercer
Tie, Atkinson Irish poplin from Andover Shop
Belt, Eliza B/Leather Man
Socks, Bresciani from O'Connell's
Shoes, Alden Chromexcel leisure hand sewns from Shoe Mart


----------



## Flairball

After spending the better part of the morning behind the snowblower I decided to double down on knitwear, and go for both warm and comfy.

EB OCBD
LE tie
Orvis knitwear x2
PC cords 
LLB boots, should I need to venture outside again. 
Invicta watch


----------



## Flairball

Bitterly cold, again today. Just a couple errands planned, and then I'll be hunkered down at home.

Barbour tattersall
Louis Boston tie
Barbour jumper
HoB 3 button tweed SC
BB cords
Boots, as of yet undetermined.


----------



## DCR

Suit: Southwick for Hunt Club Clothiers
Shirt & Tie: Brooks Bros
Belt & Shoes: AE


----------



## never behind

Not sure I'm liking the brown chukkas with the charcoal trousers, but it's too late now. 

Shirt: Proper Cloth
Sweater: Harley via Bahle's
Tweed: Cricketeer (eBay)
Trousers: Andover Shop
Chukkas: Herring


----------



## Flairball

Something a little simple, today.
Braeval tattersall
LLB jumper
Old dogtooth SC
BT chinos
Invicta watch
AE boots


----------



## DCR

Sportcoat & shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober ancient madder
Vest: vintage shetland mi-Italy
Cords: Andover Shop
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Sportcoat & shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober ancient madder
> Vest: vintage shetland mi-Italy
> Cords: Andover Shop
> Shoes & Belt: AE
> View attachment 77381
> View attachment 77383
> View attachment 77385


Nice jacket choice. 

I do like the darker grey personally. Very sharp.


----------



## Flairball

the weather has warmed up a bit. Enough that I will sneak off to the skeet club and get in a bit of shooting.

Braevall tattersall
Farlow's jumper
3 button HT SC
BT moleskins
LLB boots
Timex field watch.

For shooting:
LLB wind proof waterfowler sweater
Barbour tweed shooting waistcoat


----------



## fred johnson

You are on a roll my friend!


----------



## DCR

Shirt & Tie: BB
Sweater: NOS Club Room
Trousers: Hertling for Epaulet 
Shoes & Belt: AE


----------



## Flairball

DCR said:


> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Sweater: NOS Club Room
> Trousers: Hertling for Epaulet
> Shoes & Belt: AE
> View attachment 77485
> View attachment 77487
> View attachment 77489


That is a great slip over.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> That is a great slip over.


Thank you, I grabbed it off eBay last summer and have been waiting to try it out. Do you remember Club Room was a Macy's brand that leaned prep/trad? Always thought their stuff represented a good value.


----------



## Flairball

Something a bit more casual, today. But ultimately tweed is involved.

Braeval check shirt
Orvis jumper
Rydale fleece gilet
BT moleskin trousers
AE Chelsea boots. *not shown
Orvis field watch
Barbour tweed coat









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Flairball

Anyone else excited about the 6 Nations Rugby which kicks off today?

Braeval check shirt
LLB jumper
Orvis HT jacket
cravat of unknown origin
BT chinos
LLB slippers


----------



## xcubbies

Flairball said:


> Anyone else excited about the 6 Nations Rugby which kicks off today?
> 
> Braeval check shirt
> LLB jumper
> Orvis HT jacket
> cravat of unknown origin
> BT chinos
> LLB slippers
> 
> View attachment 77545


How are you watching the rugby?


----------



## Flairball

xcubbies said:


> How are you watching the rugby?


I subscribe to Peacock. Lots of rugby on that network.


----------



## Flairball

Weekend wear. Leaving the SC in the closet, today.


----------



## Barnavelt

Hi Flairball it's been years since I've posted but it's nice to see you are still rocking the tattersall. What is the origin of your duffle coat? Cheers.


----------



## Flairball

Barnavelt said:


> Hi Flairball it's been years since I've posted but it's nice to see you are still rocking the tattersall. What is the origin of your duffle coat? Cheers.


Good afternoon, The duffel is actually made by LL Bean. I found it at a great price on eBay, last winter. It's very warm and has become my go to winter coat.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Blazer...Press
Shirt...Mercer
Tie...O'Connell's
Pants...Berle
Socks...Pantherella
Shoes...Alden
Belt...Alden


----------



## Flairball

Pink and green, today.

BB OCBD
Farlow's jumper
Lands End HT SC
BT chinos
AE boots
Invicta watch


----------



## fishertw

Flairball said:


> Good afternoon, The duffel is actually made by LL Bean. I found it at a great price on eBay, last winter. It's very warm and has become my go to winter coat.


My mom gave me a duffel from Bean in Navy nearly 35 years ago and it was absolutely one of the best coats I have ever had. I've had a Gloverall since then and also found one in a shop just across from the entrance from the British Museum that is currently my go to one. Long live the Duffel Coat!


----------



## Mike B

Sports Coat - Lands End Charter Collection
Sweater - J Crew
Shirt - BB
Chinos - Todd Shelton
Shoes - AE


----------



## Flairball

Debut of the new Harris tweed jacket.

Orvis OCBD
LLB jumper
Club Room tie
Thrifted Ebay Harris Tweed jacket 
EB chinos
Orvis field watch
Clark's blutchers *not shown


----------



## Flairball

Mike B said:


> Sports Coat - Lands End Charter Collection
> Sweater - J Crew
> Shirt - BB
> Chinos - Todd Shelton
> Shoes - AE
> 
> View attachment 77705
> 
> 
> View attachment 77707


Great jacket. I am constantly on the look out for a cord jacket. Sadly, whenever I do f8nd one it is never in my size.


----------



## Mike B

Flairball said:


> Great jacket. I am constantly on the look out for a cord jacket. Sadly, whenever I do f8nd one it is never in my size.


Thanks...this jacket was a lucky Ebay find. I've had plenty of second hand jackets from online sellers (Ebay, buy/sell forums, etc) and a lot of them don't work out even if the measurements seem to be ok. Maybe a 50% success rate? One of my problems is that I am tall with narrow shoulders. I find that the jacket length is never long enough if I get the shoulders to fit. Sports coats from the 70's and 80's seem to be cut longer, I think that's when this Lands End Charter Collection jacket was made.


----------



## Oldsarge

Flairball said:


> Pink and green, today.
> 
> BB OCBD
> Farlow's jumper
> Lands End HT SC
> BT chinos
> AE boots
> Invicta watch
> View attachment 77679
> View attachment 77681
> View attachment 77683
> View attachment 77685


Utterly spiffy! I only wear dark blue jeans, being a Left Coaster and all, but I have no criticism to make. The fact that the boots have acquired a patina of age does nothing but improve the package.


----------



## DCR

Flairball said:


> Debut of the new Harris tweed jacket.
> 
> Orvis OCBD
> LLB jumper
> Club Room tie
> Thrifted Ebay Harris Tweed jacket
> EB chinos
> Orvis field watch
> Clark's blutchers *not shown
> View attachment 77709
> View attachment 77711


What a great eBay find.


----------



## Flairball

Beautiful Harris tweed weather, today. Finally getting a few days of warmer temps. This feels so casual after wearing the tweed suit, yesterday.

BT Tattersall
fusion jumper
HT SC 
Barbour cords
AE boots
Invicta watch.


----------



## Flairball

Warm enough weather is predicted that I am taking a chance at going without a jacket, today.

Barbour tattersall 
Kennedy of Ardara sweater
HT gilet
BT chinos
AE boots
Timex field watch
Musto cap


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connell's
Shirt - Ratio
Tie - BB
Chinos - BB Clark fit Advantage
Shoes - AE


----------



## Flairball

Not as casual as yesterday, but still casual.

BT tattersall
LLB jumper PC cravat 
HT SC
EB chinos
AE boots


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Jacket...Southwick grey herringbone
Shirt...Mercer blue uni stripe
Tie...Chipp challis
Trousers...Berle flannels
Belt and shoes...Alden in No. 8
Socks...navy Merino Pantherella OTC

Threw a camel single breasted topcoat over it all to drive to church on a gloriously sunny 27 degree morning with the top down on the Mini. I received two compliments on the topcoat. It is an Amazon find that cost about as much as a pair of socks and a pair of boxers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Sweater...William Lockbie
Shirt...Mercer
Belt...Eliza B/Leather Man
5 pocket cords...Bean
Socks...Bresciani
Shoes...Alden


----------



## DCR

Suit: Southwick MTO Douglas jacket
Shirt & cufflinks: BB
Tie: Hober Grenadine
Braces: Chipp
Shoes: AE
Hose: Marcoliani OTC


----------



## never behind

Tried a new color combo today. Appreciate any opinions. Bottoms just jeans and chukkas for a rainy day.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

never behind said:


> Tried a new color combo today. Appreciate any opinions. Bottoms just jeans and chukkas for a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 78539


Looks pretty classic to me.


----------



## DCR

I mean you gotta love a shetland from O'Connells


----------



## DCR

A lot of Brooks Bros. today

Suit: BB vintage no.1 sack suit, 2 of the 3 pieces
Shirt & Tie: BB
Shoes & Belt: AE
Watch: Movado
Hose: Carolina artisans via Southwick


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

DCR said:


> A lot of Brooks Bros. today
> 
> Suit: BB vintage no.1 sack suit, 2 of the 3 pieces
> Shirt & Tie: BB
> Shoes & Belt: AE
> Watch: Movado
> Hose: Carolina artisans via Southwick


I fondly recall that in the late seventies and the eighties I walked into the bank every morning dressed in Brooks with the sole exception of watch and ring. Even underwear and handkerchiefs came from there.


----------



## Flairball

never behind said:


> Tried a new color combo today. Appreciate any opinions. Bottoms just jeans and chukkas for a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 78539


You can never go wrong with pink and green.


----------



## Flairball

Warm, but a bit wet and windy, today. Going relatively casual today. Haven't posted in a while; work has kept me busy this week, and being uniformed personnel meant I had nothing to share.


----------



## Tennis Collar

First WIWT post of a long time lurker here
A probably 70s Brooks Brothers herringbone jacket, darted, but comes with swelled edge and 3 roll 2 stance
Custom made OCBD
Beams Plus repp tie
Custom made chino
Alden longwing


----------



## Tennis Collar

Mike B said:


> Blazer - O'Connell's
> Shirt - Ratio
> Tie - BB
> Chinos - BB Clark fit Advantage
> Shoes - AE
> 
> View attachment 78019
> 
> 
> View attachment 78021


Hi Mike, I assume this is O'Connell's Made in Canada blazer?


----------



## Mike B

Tennis Collar,

Here's the link to the O'Connell's blazer I own...

OC blazer

The description says 'Made in Canada or US'. When I was in the store trying on the blazer Ethan told me that it was made by Hardwick (which I believe is in Tennessee).


----------



## Flairball

Warmer weather is rolling in, so I've opted to skip the knitwear layer I usually incorporate. That means I can show off more of this lovely FT tie I recently purchased.

Orvis tattersall
FT tie
HoB tweed SC
PC cords
Barbour boots
Orvis field watch
Musto cap


----------



## Mike B

The jacket is actually a darker brown than it appears here...


----------



## never behind

Every time I come to the office lately, it's raining. So I keep wearing the same old chukkas. But I am wearing a surcingle belt for the first time with trousers.

Jacket - O'Connell's
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Belt - Leatherman
Chinos - Jack Donnelly


----------



## Mike B

> never behind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I come to the office lately, it's raining. So I keep wearing the same old chukkas. But I am wearing a surcingle belt for the first time with trousers.
> 
> Jacket - O'Connell's
> Shirt - Proper Cloth
> Belt - Leatherman
> Chinos - Jack Donnelly
Click to expand...

Looking good...which style Jack Donnelly chinos are those? I'm assuming that you had to iron the crease into those pants, how does the crease hold?


----------



## never behind

Mike B said:


> Looking good...which style Jack Donnelly chinos are those? I'm assuming that you had to iron the crease into those pants, how does the crease hold?


These are the Dalton/M2 model. I want to say they came creased. Obviously that comes out mostly with a wash but still faint to use as a guide. The crease stays okay. I didn't iron these today. I freshen them up every other wear or so.


----------



## Flairball

I did warn you all, in another thread, that I had purchased some blue trousers. Here they are. They are very spring-like, and I may be pushing the boundaries wearing them, today.

Barbour tattersall
Blue Black cashmere jumper
Orvis HT jacket
PC cords
Invicta dive watch
Failsworth cap
Clark's blutchers


----------



## DCR

First outing for the new to me vest

Jacket: BB
Sweater: Club room estate cashmere
Shirt: BB
Tie: Lands End
Trousers: BBGF
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> First outing for the new to me vest
> 
> Jacket: BB
> Sweater: Club room estate cashmere
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Lands End
> Trousers: BBGF
> Shoes: Alden for BB
> View attachment 79251
> View attachment 79253
> View attachment 79255


Nice work on sock matching.


----------



## Flairball

Had trouble posting yesterday, but it was an experimental jeans wearing day, so…
Debut of yet another FT tie.

BB shirt
FT tie
Jimmy Hourihan waistcoaat
HT jacket
BB twill trousers
Barbour boots
Invicta dive watch
Trafalgar braces
Musto cap


----------



## Flairball

Snowed in, today, but still I’m wearing a tie.
BT tattersall 
Farlow’s jumper
Ingles Buchan tie- Ancient MacKintosh Hinting tartan
HT Jacket
BT moleskin trousers
Timex field watch
Boots, yet to be determined- probably LLB boots or my Hunter wellies


----------



## Flairball

Nothing special, today. Just sitting in my new recliner watching 6 Nations Rugby. Recycled yesterday’s trousers. 

Braeval shirt
Barbour crew neck
BT moleskin trousers
Orvis field watch
LLB boots and duffel coat, when the time comes.


----------



## Tennis Collar

Custom made sack cut navy blazer
Kamakura shirt & knit tie
J Crew Wallace & Barnes chino
Alden loafers


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I doubt I shall post any more outfits here. The new photo function is too klunky for me to bother with, and the old one was so easy and seamless.


----------



## Flairball

Vecchio Vespa said:


> I doubt I shall post any more outfits here. The new photo function is too klunky for me to bother with, and the old one was so easy and seamless.


I feel the exact opposite. I find it much easier to post pics. That said, I post from my ipad, so maybe that make a difference.


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple with pink n green.

BB OCBD
BS crew neck
PC cords
Orvis field watch and gloves
LLB boot and duffel coat 
Barbour cap
Highland Tweed shop scarf

**Next week I will be taking a break from posting for a bit. I’m scheduled for shoulder surgery and won’t be able to dress myself, nor leave the house for a couple weeks.


----------



## Flairball

Still cold, but expected to warm a bit, tomorrow. Wearing one of my favorite tweed jackets. This tweed really sings in the spring sunshine. I just wish spring would arrive. 

Barbour tattersall
LLB jumper
LE HT jacket
BT chinos
AE Chelsea boots
Invicta dive watch


----------



## never behind

Flairball said:


> Still cold, but expected to warm a bit, tomorrow. Wearing one of my favorite tweed jackets. This tweed really sings in the spring sunshine. I just wish spring would arrive.
> 
> Barbour tattersall
> LLB jumper
> LE HT jacket
> BT chinos
> AE Chelsea boots
> Invicta dive watch
> View attachment 84031
> 
> View attachment 84032
> 
> View attachment 84033


Really like that sweater color with that jacket/shirt.


----------



## Flairball

Ukrainian support rig, today. Doing my best to get the colours close, anyway. 

BB uni stripe shirt
BS regimental tie
LLB jumper
HT jacket
PC cords
Barbour boots
Invicta dive watch


----------



## Flairball

Keeping it simple, today.


----------



## never behind

It’s a lot warmer in Florida than Indy! Had to pack summer clothes for the 85 degrees today (not that I’m complaining).

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Jacket - J Press
Trousers - Hertling
Shoes - Cheaney
PS - Kent Wang


----------



## Flairball

A bit more contemporary that I usually wear, but still enough trad elements to share. Besides, who doesn’t like tartan?

Orvis OCBD
Kennedy of Ardara crewneck 
RL tartan tweed jacket
BT moleskin trousers
AE chelsea boots
Orvis field watch


----------



## Mike B

Jacket - Land's End Charter Collection
Shirt - BB (Ecru)
Tie - Land's End
Chino - J Crew (the new Classic Relaxed-Fit that has a wider leg, a higher rise and is 100% cotton)
Shoes - Timberland


----------



## Flairball

Weekend casual means Harris tweed.

Orvis tattersall
Farlow’s v-neck
Highland tweed shop HT jacket
PC cords
Orvis field watch
Barbour boots


----------



## Flairball

Blue blazer brunch, today.


----------



## DCR

Been MIA a bit lately, still dressing just not getting around to posting. Anyways here the uniform, cold weather version

Jacket: BB
Shirt, Tie & Tie Bar: BB
Trousers: RL Chaps
Belt and Shoes: AE


----------



## eagle2250

DCR said:


> Been MIA a bit lately, still dressing just not getting around to posting. Anyways here the uniform, cold weather version
> 
> Jacket: BB
> Shirt, Tie & Tie Bar: BB
> Trousers: RL Chaps
> Belt and Shoes: AE
> View attachment 84450
> View attachment 84451
> View attachment 84452


A classic look, for sure! Well done, Sir.


----------



## Flairball

It took a lot of effort and a lot of help from the missus, but I cobbled this together and got some outside time, this morning.


----------



## Peak and Pine

Flairball said:


> It took a lot of effort and a lot of help from the missus, but I cobbled this together and got some outside time, this morning.
> View attachment 84601


So you've had the shoulder surgery, and all went well? Good on that. How long in the cast? Shoulda had a white one tho, so 1950s high school kids could have put their names on it.


----------



## Flairball

Peak and Pine said:


> So you've had the shoulder surgery, and all went well? Good on that. How long in the cast? Shoulda had a white one tho, so 1950s high school kids could have put their names on it.


The surgery did go well, or so I am told. No cast, just a sling. I’m told I will be in it for 6 weeks. I am off the pain meds since Wednesday evening which I see as a good thing.


----------



## DCR

Jacket: vintage BB
Shirt: BB
Tie: Sam Hober
Trousers: Southwick
Shoes: Peal & Co.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

DCR said:


> Jacket: vintage BB
> Shirt: BB
> Tie: Sam Hober
> Trousers: Southwick
> Shoes: Peal & Co.
> View attachment 84685
> View attachment 84686
> View attachment 84687


Average is always good. This is better than average.


----------



## Flairball

The missus has been a real trooper helping me get a decent rig going in the mornings. Still haven’t tried fitting on a tweed jacket, so most times I feel pretty casually attired, but…

Classis pink n green, today.


----------



## Mike B

Jacket - O'Connell's
Shirt, Tie, Pants - Brooks Brothers
Shoes - Allen Edmonds


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## DCR

Cardigan: Land's End
Shirt: BB
Tie: Land's End 
Trousers: BB GF
Hose: Ben Silver OTC
Belt and Shoes: AE


----------



## Greg D

It got cold today here in the northeast! Back to the shetland...


----------



## DCR

Sportcoat: BB
Shirt, Tie & Bar: BB
Trousers: Hickey Freeman
Shoes: Alden for BB


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - BB Fitzgerald
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Tie - BB
Trousers - Kent Wang
Shoes - AE


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Very nice.
If a guy can only own one tie, that's the one it should be. Great shoe, which AE is that? 

TIP: taking a shot of shoes while on without bending over makes them appear a mile away. Plus distorts them; the toe appears smaller than your jacket button. Maybe lean over a little.


----------



## never behind

I have not been in the office much lately. Finally made it today with a basic rig.

Jacket - O’Connell’s
Shirt - Proper Cloth
Khakis - Jack Donnelly


----------



## Mike B

Peak and Pine said:


> Very nice.
> If a guy can only own one tie, that's the one it should be. Great shoe, which AE is that?


Those are the AE Dryden. They are a Craigslist purchase from about 10 years back and my only black shoe.

Out of my four BB #3 rep stripe ties I would say the navy with silver stripe is my least worn. My navy with gold stripe is the most worn (by far) then red with navy stripe then navy with red stripe. The navy with gold stripe has considerable fraying at the bottom at this point.


----------



## Mike B

Spring colors with a winter tweed...

Jacket - BB Harris Tweed
Shirt - BB (unlined no pocket MIUSA, got it when they were liquidating inventory)
Tie - BB
Pants - Lands End
Shoes - AE Norwell


----------



## kantian

Jacket: brooks brothers
Tie: brooks brothers
Shirt: club room
Pants: jos a bank
Shoes: allen edmonds


----------



## DCR

All Brooks today with the exception of the tie which is Burberrys























and one from a fundraising gala that was sadly not black tie but my wife looks nice.


----------



## eagle2250

DCR said:


> All Brooks today with the exception of the tie which is Burberrys
> 
> 
> and one from a fundraising gala that was sadly not black tie but my wife looks nice.
> View attachment 85646


At once, both a handsome and a beautiful couple. The shot reminds me of the times I contributed to fundraisers so I too could go to the party and show off my wife.


----------



## Greg D

Working from home, actually working on getting work!
Shirt - BB OCBD (washed 427 (maybe a slight exaggeration) times to nullify the non-iron treatment and get it to wrinkle! (it was a gift!))
Pants - Jack Donnelly
Shoes - Bass Weejuns
Watch - Seiko 5


----------



## DCR

Mostly BB again. Shoes are AE for Polo, trousers are Hertling for Andover Shop


----------



## Flairball

Good morning, folks. Haven’t posted in a while because I’ve been somewhat hampered with my arm in a sling, but I thought you’d all appreciate today’s rig. Scored a cord jacket and I am really loving the casualness of it. Took the opportunity to snap pics while doing my shoulder exercises so the slig wouldn’t hamper the pics. Taking on a gratuitous pic from yesterday‘s outing, too.


----------



## Gimlet321

Flairball said:


> Good morning, folks. Haven’t posted in a while because I’ve been somewhat hampered with my arm in a sling, but I thought you’d all appreciate today’s rig. Scored a cord jacket and I am really loving the casualness of it. Took the opportunity to snap pics while doing my shoulder exercises so the slig wouldn’t hamper the pics. Taking on a gratuitous pic from yesterday‘s outing, too.
> View attachment 85847
> 
> View attachment 85846
> 
> View attachment 85845
> 
> View attachment 85844


Looking good FB!


----------



## never behind

Every time I go to the office it is dreary and rainy, so I end up casual. At least warm enough to wear a polo. And rain is a good reason to wear my Barbour.

Polo - Kent Wang
Khakis - Jack Donnelly


----------



## Flairball

Headed north with the dogs to get in some advanced training on an absolutely beautiful day. wearing a rather rustic safari jacket, Today. May be a bit more contemporary than Trad, but I’d like to think the “safari” tradition pre-dates current fashion trends.

Yes, it’s quite casual, even for me.


----------



## Flairball

I am officially free of the sling. Still have a long recovery ahead, but feeling better. Yesterday’s rig.

Braeval shirt
Barbour jumper
BT trousers
LE HT jacket
Florsheim blutchers
Musto cap
Orvis field watch


----------



## never behind

Flairball said:


> I am officially free of the sling. Still have a long recovery ahead, but feeling better. Yesterday’s rig.
> 
> Braeval shirt
> Barbour jumper
> BT trousers
> LE HT jacket
> Florsheim blutchers
> Musto cap
> Orvis field watch
> View attachment 86273
> 
> View attachment 86274
> 
> View attachment 86275
> 
> View attachment 86272


Love that jacket.


----------



## never behind

Glad I haven’t stored my winter clothing yet. 

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Shetland - O’Connell’s
Flannels - Andover Shop
Shoes - Cheaney










__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Eligius

The gloomy weather has kept me from more of a spring transition:

OCBD: J Press (yellow)
Jacket and tie: Brooks Bros 
Trousers: Andover Shop
Shoes: Alden


----------



## never behind

Eligius said:


> The gloomy weather has kept me from more of a spring transition:
> 
> OCBD: J Press (yellow)
> Jacket and tie: Brooks Bros
> Trousers: Andover Shop
> Shoes: Alden
> View attachment 86337
> View attachment 86338


Love the shoes.


----------



## never behind

Finally warm enough to ditch the sweater.

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Jacket - O’Connell’s
Chinos - Jack Donnelly
Chukkas - Herring Shoes


----------



## Clintotron

The oldest is wearing kid-brand clothing. I didn’t pick the shoes (don’t even know what belt, lol) but he looks far more handsome than I ever could hope. Oh, yeah. That’s MY pocket square. Ha


----------



## eagle2250

Clintotron said:


> The oldest is wearing kid-brand clothing. I didn’t pick the shoes (don’t even know what belt, lol) but he looks far more handsome than I ever could hope. Oh, yeah. That’s MY pocket square. Ha
> View attachment 86550


A very handsome and well dressed lad, for sure! The pocket square is a nice addition to his rig.


----------



## Clintotron

eagle2250 said:


> A very handsome and well dressed lad, for sure! The pocket square is a nice addition to his rig.


Kind words, Mr. Eagle. When he reaches high school (junior/senior) we'll begin to look at tailored things. With four kids (3 boys) of varying builds, having them look 'sartorially correct' isn't something any of us want to tackle.


----------



## Winhes2

Today is our first day warm enough to feel like spring. The morning's grey flannels and thick sweater were replaced with these for heading out.


----------



## ran23

First day to hit 81 so far, walked in white chinos and windbreaker.


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connell's
Shirt - BB
Tie - BB
Pants - BB
Shoes - AE


----------



## never behind

ETA: This probably belongs in timeless style WAYWT thread, since there’s not a lot of Trad elements. I should have been paying more attention!

Spring has finally arrived. Then summer tomorrow. Ha.

Shirt - Ratio
Jacket - HSM
Trousers - Santorelli
Shoes - Carmina
Pocket Square - Kent Wang


----------



## never behind

Casual day and in the mid 80s. Time for a polo.

Polo - Kent Wang
Khakis - Jack Donnelly
Belt - Leatherman
Shoes - Rancourt


----------



## never behind

Actually wearing a tie today.

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Tie - Chipp
Jacket - O’Connell’s
Trousers - Santorelli
Shoes - Cheaney


----------



## Patrick06790

I was putting the winter stuff away and in the process found the super-secret stash of madras and camp shirts I swore I had somewhere. Let joy reign unconfined.


----------



## rl1856

No pics, but with 95+ heat expected in my area.....

BB White OCBD
BB Floral tie, in a mix of red/light blue/white pedal flowers
JAB Seersucker Suit (2B darted, a little built up in the shoulders, but very light weight, and very cheap during one of their sales)
Leatherman Black Crocodile pattern belt with SS monogrammed clinch buckle
BB cotton lisle socks
AE Black Verona Bit Loafers


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
95°, gawd. You must be far south of me, like what, Massachusetts?

What you're wearing sounds swell. And the seersucker, she be blue and white? I could picture that, plus all you've mentioned except maybe the monogrammed belt. I mean I can picture it, but rather not.


----------



## DCR

Concerned clients require suiting up

Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
Tie: Sam Hober Grenadine Grossa
Shirt & cufflinks: Brooks Bros.
Braces: Chipp
Hose: Andover shop
Shoes: Allen Edmonds


----------



## DCR

that camera angle always makes it seem like I have elven feet. Those are an 11D.


----------



## never behind

DCR said:


> Concerned clients require suiting up
> 
> Suit: Southwick Douglas MTO
> Tie: Sam Hober Grenadine Grossa
> Shirt & cufflinks: Brooks Bros.
> Braces: Chipp
> Hose: Andover shop
> Shoes: Allen Edmonds
> View attachment 87006
> View attachment 87007
> View attachment 87008
> View attachment 87009


We must be in the same business. Fun times.

At least we can look good while calming nerves!


----------



## rl1856

I will attend a funeral later today, so I am appropriately attired. When dressing this morning, I was again reminded that one of the best off the rack suit lines of the recent past was the BB Brooksease line. Well made for their price point, excellent fit, excellent fabric. This suit line hit the point of diminishing returns for a men's suit. One had to spend a lot more for MtM and then full custom to achieve a meaningfully better result. This cut just fits, and is very comfortable to wear over the course of a day. It would be outstanding if this line were to be brought back. One can wish....

Anyway:

Navy worsted BB Brooksease / 3r2 undarted sack
White pinpoint oxford BB BD
Ben Silver "Old Felsted" Rep Tie (green background, with narrow stripes of yellow/red/navy
Leatherman Crocodile Pattern belt, Silver monogrammed clinch buckle
BB wool lisle socks
Allen Edmonds Verona bit loafers

Vintage gold case Wittnaur wristwatch and a navy with green stripe NATO watchband.

Tomorrow will likely be a tan poplin suit, blue BB OCBD, Rep tie, with dark brown belt and shoes.


----------



## never behind

Summer around here now.

Jacket - J Press
OCBD - Proper Cloth
Trousers - Hertling by Dapper Classics
Shoes - Cheaney


----------



## Mike B

Jacket - O'Connell's
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Tie - BB
Pants - BB
Loafers (beaters for a rainy day) - AE Norwell


----------



## Winhes2

A Chippworth jacket from tweedy Don at Waterhollow Tweed. Two or three summers ago the same ensemble was posted in the Timeless Style WAYWT thread except with a pastel madras blade tie and, if memory serves, medium brown suede shoes. The jacket was recently taken in.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Cool and comfortable outfit for a 100 degree plus Trinity Sunday...
jacket...Southwick silk and wool from Andover Shop (Please pardon the disheveled pocket. I had just pulled out a caramel.)
shirt...OCBD from Mercer
tie...silk foulard from Ben Silver
belt...surcingle from Eliza B/Leather Man
pants...cotton poplin from O'Connell's
socks ...Pantherella merino from Eljo's
shoes...snuff suede Aldens from Eljo's


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Wonderful. Not a thing out of place. Including the kettle bells


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Wonderful. Not a thing out of place. Including the kettle bells


Sometimes a child's room becomes a sewing room or a man cave. Ours became the gym with an elliptical, a water rower, and the sit-ups/weight bench all facing the TV.


----------



## Eligius

Vecchio Vespa said:


> Cool and comfortable outfit for a 100 degree plus Trinity Sunday...
> jacket...Southwick silk and wool from Andover Shop (Please pardon the disheveled pocket. I had just pulled out a caramel.)
> shirt...OCBD from Mercer
> tie...silk foulard from Ben Silver
> belt...surcingle from Eliza B/Leather Man
> pants...cotton poplin from O'Connell's
> socks ...Pantherella merino from Eljo's
> shoes...snuff suede Aldens from Eljo's
> View attachment 87527


Perfect


----------



## RP Owens

never behind said:


> Summer around here now.
> 
> Jacket - J Press
> OCBD - Proper Cloth
> Trousers - Hertling by Dapper Classics
> Shoes - Cheaney
> 
> View attachment 87319
> View attachment 87320
> View attachment 87321


Oh the roll of the collar of your shirt is really excellent looking!


----------



## never behind

The hottest week of the year, I have meetings every day. Figures. 

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Jacket - J Press
Trousers - Santorelli
Loafers - Cobbler Union


----------



## Peak and Pine

RP Owens said:


> Oh the roll of the collar of your shirt is really excellent looking!


I agree it's a good roll and NB looks Traddy good as usual, but it brings up a question I have, have had and decided, without prejudice, to ask: about a collar roll, why is that considered a good thing? And the question is asked admittedly by someone who would go to great lengths with his (many) button downs to make sure they lie flat.


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> I agree it's a good roll and NB looks Traddy good as usual, but it brings up a question I have, have had and decided, without prejudice, to ask: about a collar roll, why is that considered a good thing? And the question is asked admittedly by someone who would go to great lengths with his (many) button downs to make sure they lie flat.


As a relative newbie to Trad/Ivy, personally I just like the look of the collar roll. That’s all I got.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

i believe the collar roll is a good thing. Not all OCBDs have, and creating it is less simple than one might think. The resulting bell shape frames a tie knot nicely, but only if it is moderately small. A little collar bell stuffed full of a hefty knot just looks wrong to me. However, lots of natty folk wear their collars flat, even ones that might be rolled. William Fabuckley springs to mind. He also had a deft hand and sharp eye for sprezz.


----------



## RP Owens

Peak and Pine said:


> I agree it's a good roll and NB looks Traddy good as usual, but it brings up a question I have, have had and decided, without prejudice, to ask: about a collar roll, why is that considered a good thing? And the question is asked admittedly by someone who would go to great lengths with his (many) button downs to make sure they lie flat.


Great question. I think, and this is personal opinion strictly, that it is an elegant way to wear the shirt. On the other hand, a flat-lying collar is probably dressier and more adroit. I suppose it depends on what you're trying to project to the world: are you an easy-going, rolls-with-the-punches kinda guy, or are you a most respectable man? Maybe you're both. I don't know. That's my best answer.


----------



## Peak and Pine

RP Owens said:


> Great question. I think, and this is personal opinion strictly, that it is an elegant way to wear the shirt. On the other hand, a flat-lying collar is probably dressier and more adroit. I suppose it depends on what you're trying to project to the world: are you an easy-going, rolls-with-the-punches kinda guy, or are you a most respectable man? Maybe you're both. I don't know. That's my best answer.


I am honored that you, after seven years here and only three posts, have made one of those a comment, a wise one, on my question. Come play here more often.


----------



## P Hudson

Peak and Pine said:


> I agree it's a good roll and NB looks Traddy good as usual, but it brings up a question I have, have had and decided, without prejudice, to ask: about a collar roll, why is that considered a good thing? And the question is asked admittedly by someone who would go to great lengths with his (many) button downs to make sure they lie flat.


I take it that only unlined collars will roll well. A good roll was once virtually a trademark of Brooks Brothers shirts when their ocbds were the height of trad.


----------



## Winhes2

Cream or off-white Nautica cotton trousers to go with two Gingham cotton shirts. The yellow worn with the trousers to a lunch.

In the evening the same trousers with a Chippworth jacket and a cotton bow tie for beverages on a patio.
































.


----------



## Corcovado

Shirt -- O'Connells
Tie -- Brooks Brothers
Khakis -- Land's End
Shoes -- Alden


----------



## August West

Peak and Pine said:


> I agree it's a good roll and NB looks Traddy good as usual, but it brings up a question I have, have had and decided, without prejudice, to ask: *about a collar roll, why is that considered a good thing*? And the question is asked admittedly by someone who would go to great lengths with his (many) button downs to make sure they lie flat.


Collar Roll-- Please Explain and show pictures

Billax explanation with diagram, post #33.


----------



## WatchmanJimG

Yesterday afternoon the sad occasion of a funeral led me to this 1960s-inspired formal look:

Suit: Oxxford for Saks Fifth Avenue
Shirt: Brooks Brothers
Tie: Brioni
Socks: Cole-Haan
Shoes: Alden Leisure Handsewn in black shell cordovan with corresponding Horween belt


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Suit from Hunter and Coggins
Mercer shirt
Breuer tie from Eljo's
CXL LHS from Shoemart
Eliza B/Leather Man navy surcingle belt


----------



## Winhes2

Blue shirt to minimize tonal contrast within the ensemble.

Pale yellow Chippworth hopsack jacket (I wear it often during summer) from Tweedy Don so I think this goes in the Trad category
Wine silk square
Navy, wine, blue, yellow tie with labels reading both 100% wool and polyester
Blue broadcloth shirt
Navy braces
Navy linen pants
Black brogues


----------



## William Kazak

Winhes2 said:


> View attachment 90556
> 
> 
> Blue shirt to minimize tonal contrast within the ensemble.
> 
> Pale yellow Chippworth hopsack jacket (I wear it often during summer) from Tweedy Don so I think this goes in the Trad category
> Wine silk square
> Navy, wine, blue, yellow tie with labels reading both 100% wool and polyester
> Blue broadcloth shirt
> Navy braces
> Navy linen pants
> Black brogues
> 
> View attachment 90557


I like those linen trousers. I have two in that color and I am grateful for having found them in that color. I would have gone with a blue pocket square.


----------



## Winhes2

William Kazak said:


> I like those linen trousers. I have two in that color and I am grateful for having found them in that color. I would have gone with a blue pocket square.


The blue square is a nice idea. The only blue one I have with a blue referencing the tie and shirt had correctly colored blue dots on a too vibrant blue field. Although, this wine square is pretty vibrant too, but it does match the tie's wine. Clearly, one lesson here is that I need more squares, but don't we all 😄.


----------



## Mike B

Cool enough for a blazer today...

Blazer - OC
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Tie - BB
Pants - BB Advantage Chino
Shoes - Allen Edmonds Patriot


----------



## eagle2250

Mike B said:


> Cool enough for a blazer today...
> 
> Blazer - OC
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing
> Tie - BB
> Pants - BB Advantage Chino
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds Patriot
> 
> View attachment 90916
> 
> 
> View attachment 90917


Looking good, sporting your U of M tie. My wife bought me one of those years back and makes me wear it on those dark days on which the Wolverines prevail over the Nittany Lions. LOL.


----------



## Mike B

eagle2250 said:


> Looking good, sporting your U of M tie. My wife bought me one of those years back and makes me wear it on those dark days on which the Wolverines prevail over the Nittany Lions. LOL.


Not being a college football fan, I see today's tie as just another BB #4 repp, like these guys:


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mike B said:


> Cool enough for a blazer today...
> 
> Blazer - OC
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing
> Tie - BB
> Pants - BB Advantage Chino
> Shoes - Allen Edmonds Patriot
> 
> View attachment 90916
> 
> 
> View attachment 90917


I see you like the repp ties. Good choice, they come blazer ready.

I've mentioned this before, and I do it again because I want you to cyber show off at your very best, bend way over to take the shoe shots, from the crotch doesn't cut it, comes out looking like you're on stilts. I'm looking out for you here. Also, today's shoe shot is completely out of focus, so it's worthless.

If using a smart phone, depress the shutter button and keep your thumb there until it automatically focuses, then release to take the pic. My eyes thank you in advance.
.


----------



## fishertw

Last outing before retiring the seersucker for the year. Lunch today with my wife to celebrate our birthdays at the Grove Park Inn in Asheville. BB 3/2, Seersucker from somewhere and new driving shoes from Sam Hubbard.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

fishertw said:


> Last outing before retiring the seersucker for the year. Lunch today with my wife to celebrate our birthdays at the Grove Park Inn in Asheville. BB 3/2, Seersucker from somewhere and new driving shoes from Sam Hubbard.
> View attachment 90984


I, too, took out the seersucker for a final run, despite it not being terribly hot. After church I wore it to the grocery store (with white OCBD and red and blue 3/4" stripe bow tie) and got some complimentary remarks.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Today I made a nod towards changing seasons. The oyster poplin and the pink striped OCBD felt summery, but the No. 8 tassel loafers, No. 8 belt, and navy Irish poplin pinecone bowtie felt a tad autumnal. Just a tad.


----------



## never behind

Last gasp of summer around here with highs around 90. So I went all-wrinkles with linen shirt and a cotton jacket, and my trusty chukkas for the on and off rain. 60s hit on Thursday, so I’m eyeing a sweater (yeah!!).

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Jacket - J Press
Chinos - Jack Donnelly 
Chukkas - Cheaney


----------



## Proclus

It's been a little while since I posted here, but this is today's teaching uniform.

Jacket and Shirt BB
Tie old Robert Talbott
PS RL


----------



## never behind

First sweater of the season! Quick pics as I was hustling to a meeting.

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Sweater - Alan Paine
Jacket - O’Connell’s
Trousers - Santorelli
Shoes - Cheaney


----------



## never behind

Another sweater day. Not 100% sure on navy sweater/blue jacket. Opinions welcomed.

OCBD - Proper Cloth
Sweater - Alan Paine
Jacket - HSM
Trousers - Santorelli


----------



## Proclus

Today's attire:


----------



## Patrick06790

On the job, back in August





Hard to remember now but I'm pretty sure that's a Press blazer. I know it's a Press shirt and a Tie Bar tie. Down below I'm sure I was wearing a reasonably non-rumpled pair of Orvis Ultimate chinos and likely an old pair of Russell pennies.

I don't think I've posted a photo here in at least two years. The pandemic really knocked the need/desire to dress up on the head, and I was moving in a casual direction anyway.


----------



## oxford cloth button down




----------



## Tiger

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 91987
> 
> View attachment 91986


Superbly done!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 91987
> 
> View attachment 91986


One of the better combinations on a thread of fine combinations.


----------



## never behind

Last day of some chilly temps, but I get to wear the first tweed of the season. 

OCBD - Ratio
Tweed - O’Connell’s
Flannels - O’Connell’s
Chukkas - Carmina


----------



## Peak and Pine

^
Like the shirt mostly because the stripes are muted. Nice, as is the jacket, is it bluish yeah probably, what kind is it, the cloth, Harris, Moon, Houston Astros? Inquiring minds would like to never mind. Go 'Stros! Really wish you trads would get over the obsession with sack stuff, never gonna happen I know you're anti- shape. Very nice outfit though, everything about it, the Chelseas oops the chuckkas and the pants particularly good as are the shoulders and the jacket length, the pants' brake is terrific.

_(dictated post probably obvious)_


----------



## adept

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 91987
> 
> View attachment 91986


Still looking good...


----------



## never behind

Peak and Pine said:


> ^
> Like the shirt mostly because the stripes are muted. Nice, as is the jacket, is it bluish yeah probably, what kind is it, the cloth, Harris, Moon, Houston Astros? Inquiring minds would like to never mind. Go 'Stros! Really wish you trads would get over the obsession with sack stuff, never gonna happen I know you're anti- shape. Very nice outfit though, everything about it, the Chelseas oops the chuckkas and the pants particularly good as are the shoulders and the jacket length, the pants' brake is terrific.
> 
> _(dictated post probably obvious)_


It is a darker blue Harris Tweed. I think it was called “charcoal blue.” Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## never behind

Basic outfit today with some boots for the rain.


----------



## GregorSamsa

Hunter & Coggins shetland with a BB brown university stripe OCBD


----------



## oxford cloth button down

Thanks for the kind words. Something very casual today. On my way to get a haircut. It's warm here hence the BB wash-n-wear jacket.


----------



## Peak and Pine

oxford cloth button down said:


> View attachment 92323
> 
> View attachment 92322
> 
> 
> Something very casual today. On my way to get a haircut. It's warm here hence the BB wash-n-wear jacket.


Triple A-Okay.
And lke these shots a whole lot better than when you used to stand on that street corner.


----------



## William Kazak

never behind said:


> Basic outfit today with some boots for the rain.
> 
> View attachment 92315
> 
> View attachment 92316


Are those leather boots? If so, how are leather boots suitable for the rain? I use water proof L.L.Bean and Sperry waterproof boots for wet weather.


----------



## never behind

William Kazak said:


> Are those leather boots? If so, how are leather boots suitable for the rain? I use water proof L.L.Bean and Sperry waterproof boots for wet weather.


They are leather. I should clarify that I’m not forced to be outside, so I wouldn’t be out in heavy downpours. The boots were for the Danite soles vs leather. Outside of one time in NYC I was in a monsoon, I’ve never had an issue with leather in rain (and even the NYC experience turned out fine).


----------



## never behind

Super casual day at the office. Cool enough to wear my new Shetland from O’Connell’s.


----------



## DCR

that's a great color shetland


----------



## Mike B

Jacket - O'Connell's
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Tie - BB


----------



## DCR

It's been a minute, still dressing up just not posting for whatever reason. 

Suit: Southwick
Shirt/Tie/Tie bar: BB
Hose: Andover shop
Shoes: AE


----------



## butterflycentric122

I'm wearing a pair of dark wash jeans with a light blue button down shirt. The shirt is tucked into the jeans and I'm also wearing a brown belt. I have on a pair of brown loafers and my hair is pulled back into a low ponytail. I'm not wearing any jewelry except for my watch.


----------



## never behind

It’s been a while, gents. Back in the office today. Chilly day calls for tweed and flannel.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Harris Tweed: J Press
Flannels: O’Connell’s
Chukkas: Herring


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - O'Connell's
Shirt - Ratio Clothing
Tie - BB
Pants - BB Advantage
Shoes - AE


----------



## never behind

Cold day today. Some new flannels I picked up off eBay and a Shetland.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Shetland: O’Connell’s
Trousers: Hertling
Longwings: Cheaney


----------



## never behind

Basic rig today.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Tweed: eBay find
Flannels: O’Connell’s
Chukkas: Cheaney


----------



## never behind

Little more relaxed today.

OCBD: Proper Cloth
Shetland: Bahle’s
Flannels: Dapper Classics
Longwings: Rancourt


----------



## Mike B

Blazer - Chaps
Shirt - BB pinpoint
Tie - Bert Pulitzer
Trousers - Kent Wang
Shoes - AE (in desperate need of a shine, I'll take care of that over the holidays)


----------



## Peak and Pine

Mike B said:


> Blazer - Chaps
> Shirt - BB pinpoint
> Tie - Bert Pulitzer
> Trousers - Kent Wang
> Shoes - AE (in desperate need of a shine, I'll take care of that over the holidays)
> 
> View attachment 93307
> 
> 
> View attachment 93308
> 
> 
> View attachment 93309


Super swell.
Your Chaps jacket, very vintage as you may know, for whenever a Chaps or Polo logo has Ralph Lauren's name all in caps, it's from the very early years of the empire. Newer stuff has the Lauren name in lowercase letters. The shoe shot is great, as are the shoes themselves. (I have been after Mike to drop the from-the-crotch shoe shots, where the shoes look a mile away, and take something from the point of someone who might see you.) Good show all around.


----------



## never behind

Good morning gents.

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Shetland - O’Connell’s
Trousers - Dapper Classics
Chukkas - Carmina


----------



## Patrick06790

Realized the other day I was in Bean from head to toe, except for the socks. Bean down jacket, Bean flannel shirt, Bean lined chinos, insulated three-eye Bean boots, Bean long johns. Darn Tough socks and a NY Jets cap were the only outliers, and the cap has a big stain on it. (Hoping it's mud.)


----------



## never behind

Final day in the office before a long Christmas vacation. 

Shirt - Proper Cloth
Sweater - Alan Paine
Doeskin - J Press
Flannels - O’Connell’s
Shoes - Cheaney


----------



## Andrew Christopher

Today’s church outfit -
Trousers: BB
Shirt: Mercer
Tie: BB
Coat: vintage BB


----------



## William Kazak

Those poor, neglected shoes!


----------



## a4audi08

Coming back here almost brings me to tears thinking about when I first found this place. How much life has changed, but also stayed the same.


----------



## LC7

a4audi08 said:


> Coming back here almost brings me to tears thinking about when I first found this place. How much life has changed, but also stayed the same.


Pardon me, but to what do you refer?


----------



## rl1856

BB BrooksEase 3r2 sack suit in Charcoal Grey
White BB OCBD- need to be ironed
Lord and Taylor rep tie- probably 30yrs old- forest green background, with a navy stripe framed by 2 narrow white stripes on either side
BB black wool socks
Leatherman Black belt with silver monogram buckle
AE Verona Bit Loafers in black
c1947 Omega watch, with a navy and yellow grosgrain band

In with the new year, with a nod to the past


----------



## Mike B

Sorry no jacket and tie today (casual Friday? )...

Sweater - OC
Shirt - Ratio Clothing (7 years old and needs a replacement)
Cords - J Press (these trousers have been a revelation)
Shoes - AE Norwell


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mike B said:


> Sorry no jacket and tie today (casual Friday? )...
> 
> Sweater - OC
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing (7 years old and needs a replacement)
> Cords - J Press (these trousers have been a revelation)
> Shoes - AE Norwell
> 
> View attachment 93911
> 
> 
> View attachment 93912





Mike B said:


> Sorry no jacket and tie today (casual Friday? )...
> 
> Sweater - OC
> Shirt - Ratio Clothing (7 years old and needs a replacement)
> Cords - J Press (these trousers have been a revelation)
> Shoes - AE Norwell
> 
> View attachment 93911
> 
> 
> View attachment 93912


Great outfit, but how are the cords a revelation (Other than their gorgeous color)? If they are Brisbane Moss, the cords at OC and Andover are comparable, but OC charges more. Andover has the pleated on sale. I am still not a fan of the five belt loop look. It is comfortable, it holds my belt, and it shows more of my belt, but it just feels a little weird.


----------



## Mike B

Vecchio Vespa said:


> but how are the cords a revelation


It's the fit! After trying on many pairs of trousers and chinos from O'Connell's I didn't think I'd be able to find quality pants that were high rise with a straight leg that didn't look voluminous on me. When I went in store to J Press in the fall of 2021 I was kind of surprised to find a trimmer fit that looked good. I ended up getting a pair of medium gray flannel trousers and this year I got burgundy cords.


----------

